# [Official] Battlefield 3 Information & Discussion Thread



## The Mad Mule

Geez, the _beta_ doesn't even start until a whole year from now.


----------



## thiru

Aww I should have thought of this


----------



## zedex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Geez, the _beta_ doesn't even start until a whole year from now.


that's not what it says...

it just says the beta access is "valid" for a year... pretty much...

which means, "any time" before that "1 year mark"... can be tomorrow... can be in Feb, or May, or Aug... or Oct 11... but anytime before then... or so they claim...

could be pushed after that too...


----------



## Emu105

This brings tears to my eyes come one DICE don't fail us on this game!!! BF2 was epic! beyond.


----------



## EfemaN

Well this thread never took off. BREAK OUT THE DEFIBS! (see what I did there?)

DICE could take BF2, update the technology withe Frostbite 2, and I'd still be happy. It's my favorite game of all time... followed closely by BF1942.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


BREAK OUT THE DEFIBS!


No stat padding in this thread









I hope I get the job I will be applying for in April so I can afford to buy a new computer (maybe 3) for this game.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;11793433*
> Well this thread never took off. BREAK OUT THE DEFIBS! (see what I did there?)
> 
> DICE could take BF2, update the technology withe Frostbite 2, and I'd still be happy. It's my favorite game of all time... followed closely by BF1942.


Well i created it far before there was much information floating around. After there is actually some tangible information about the game i'm sure people will visit this thread more.

Heres an oldish presentation about destruction in Frostbite 2.0.








http://www.slideshare.net/DICEStudio/siggraph10-arrdestruction-maskinginfrostbite2?from=ss_embed


----------



## Hy3RiD

destruction 2.0 is in BC2


----------



## Waffleboy

Hopefully it will be in the spirit of 1942 and 2.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

ohhh man, I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD;11797291*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destruction 2.0 is in BC2


Destruction 2.0 yes, but that is showcasing Frostbite 2.0. BC2 used Frostbite 1.5.


----------



## jojoe

i can't wait for it.


----------



## Waffleboy

Here's my wishlist







I list a lot of FPS's that I like and elements I would like BF3 to include from each.

Battlefield 1942

Well, this is my favorite game of all time, so the list is extensive.

1. Vehicles. In my opinion, BF1942 had the best balance of vehicles of any game. The jeeps, tanks, APCs, battleships, carriers, destroyers, submarines, bombers, fighters, torpedos, etc were all extremely well balanced and very fun to play. Planes were fun against people, ships, other planes, or tanks, and likewise all the vehicles were fun against each other. It also wasn't impossible at all for infantry to take out vehicles so they weren't overpowered.

2. Maps. The maps in 1942 were fantastic. Not only were they all fun, but there was a great balance in maps. You had awesome maps like Midway that are enormous and made for dog fighting and naval battles, moderate maps like Battleaxe or Bocage that could work extremely well on an infantry or vehicle level, and smaller maps like Berlin and Stalingrad that were more designed for close combat infantry fighting.

3. Mods. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give us modding in BF3. This feature was the one that kept me coming back to 1942 for years. If you liked rifle battles, you could go to a one hit rifle server. If you wanted custom maps, you could do that. If you wanted vehicles tweaked or spawn times changed, you could do that.

4. Community. This is more a feature of how the dynamics of the community worked then actually any conscious decisions of Dice, but the clans and community of 1942 was fantastic. I have literally dozens or hundreds of people I know and like on the game, some quite well.

Battlefield 2

I haven't had this game for long, so I only have one quick thing to say.

1. Squads. BF2 had fantastic implementations of the squad mechanics. The Commander and Squad Leaders seem to work quite well and make the game about larger tactics as well as skill with guns.

Counter Strike: Source

This is a different style of FPS from BF, but it still deserves some recognition as a great game.

1. Mods. Lots of games do this now, but CSS seems a good example of streamlined mods. In older games, you had to manually download mods and new maps and put them in your game folder. In CSS, the server takes care of this and makes it much easier.

Battlefield Bad Company 2

Well, BC2 wasn't quite the game I wanted (though my wants are a little extreme







), but it was still a WHOLE lot of fun and well worth the money.

1. Leveling System. I like how the game has defined classes you level within as well as an overarching level. It keeps things organized and tactical and gives everyone their own role, as opposed to games like CoD where everyone runs around with whatever gun they happen to like best.

2. Graphics and Physics. Bad Company was beautiful, sounded great, and had awesome destruction. I know BF3 will use Frostbite 2.0, so hopefully it will be even better looking, sounding, and physics-ing (see what I did there).

Miscellaneous

1. I would love to see a more robust clan system. It would be awesome to register clans and have both leaderboards of every clan (based on user accuracy, k/d, maybe even official clan wars) as well as leaderboards inside each clan showing how each person does. I think this would add some fun competition.

2. I don't want to start a flamewar about this, but I'd like to see prone if possible. If not, it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;11807461*
> Here's my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I list a lot of FPS's that I like and elements I would like BF3 to include from each.
> 
> Battlefield 1942
> 
> Well, this is my favorite game of all time, so the list is extensive.
> 
> 1. Vehicles. In my opinion, BF1942 had the best balance of vehicles of any game. The jeeps, tanks, APCs, battleships, carriers, destroyers, submarines, bombers, fighters, torpedos, etc were all extremely well balanced and very fun to play. Planes were fun against people, ships, other planes, or tanks, and likewise all the vehicles were fun against each other. It also wasn't impossible at all for infantry to take out vehicles so they weren't overpowered.
> 
> 2. Maps. The maps in 1942 were fantastic. Not only were they all fun, but there was a great balance in maps. You had awesome maps like Midway that are enormous and made for dog fighting and naval battles, moderate maps like Battleaxe or Bocage that could work extremely well on an infantry or vehicle level, and smaller maps like Berlin and Stalingrad that were more designed for close combat infantry fighting.
> 
> 3. Mods. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give us modding in BF3. This feature was the one that kept me coming back to 1942 for years. If you liked rifle battles, you could go to a one hit rifle server. If you wanted custom maps, you could do that. If you wanted vehicles tweaked or spawn times changed, you could do that.
> 
> 4. Community. This is more a feature of how the dynamics of the community worked then actually any conscious decisions of Dice, but the clans and community of 1942 was fantastic. I have literally dozens or hundreds of people I know and like on the game, some quite well.
> 
> Battlefield 2
> 
> I haven't had this game for long, so I only have one quick thing to say.
> 
> 1. Squads. BF2 had fantastic implementations of the squad mechanics. The Commander and Squad Leaders seem to work quite well and make the game about larger tactics as well as skill with guns.
> 
> Counter Strike: Source
> 
> This is a different style of FPS from BF, but it still deserves some recognition as a great game.
> 
> 1. Mods. Lots of games do this now, but CSS seems a good example of streamlined mods. In older games, you had to manually download mods and new maps and put them in your game folder. In CSS, the server takes care of this and makes it much easier.
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> 
> Well, BC2 wasn't quite the game I wanted (though my wants are a little extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it was still a WHOLE lot of fun and well worth the money.
> 
> 1. Leveling System. I like how the game has defined classes you level within as well as an overarching level. It keeps things organized and tactical and gives everyone their own role, as opposed to games like CoD where everyone runs around with whatever gun they happen to like best.
> 
> 2. Graphics and Physics. Bad Company was beautiful, sounded great, and had awesome destruction. I know BF3 will use Frostbite 2.0, so hopefully it will be even better looking, sounding, and physics-ing (see what I did there).
> 
> Miscellaneous
> 
> 1. I would love to see a more robust clan system. It would be awesome to register clans and have both leaderboards of every clan (based on user accuracy, k/d, maybe even official clan wars) as well as leaderboards inside each clan showing how each person does. I think this would add some fun competition.
> 
> 2. I don't want to start a flamewar about this, but I'd like to see prone if possible. If not, it's not that big of a deal.


This is what it needs to be basically. A modern FPS that takes a little bit from every good FPS out there.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

BF2 stole my heart the day it came out. And i still play it from time to time till this day. No FPS has this much replay/fun value like BF2(except for Counter Strike ofc)

In order for BF3 to succeed, they're going to have to make it just as simple/original like BF2, but with the latest graphical technology, exciting/strategic maps, squads, better air support, balances and so fourth.

BF3 will either be epic win or something along the lines of BC2. What really pisses me off is that it will not be "pc exclusive" The looks on the console kids faces would have been simply priceless. Srsly tho.... what happened to the days when FPS games on pc had more authority?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wish BF3 was just a reskin and new guns, that itself would be good enough for me.


----------



## Higgins

BF3Nation.com is holding a contest to sponsor a Battlefield 3 clan when Battlefield 3 comes out.

Link.
Quote:


> The winning team will receive:
> 
> 1 year of free web hosting.
> 
> 1 free .com domain of your choosing.
> 
> 6 month subscription to a dedicated 64 slot gameserver.
> 
> Become an officially sponsored BF3Nation clan and have a permanent link to your clan site on our main page.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Lol @ everyone putting 10 as their skill. I bet these people all suck.


----------



## Hawk777th

Cant wait for this!


----------



## Higgins

The whole "sets its sights on Call of Duty" kind of worries me, but I'm thinking of picking up the next issue of Game Informer to see what they have to say.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Wouldn't that statement just imply they plan to rise to a higher standard than CoD games and make more money. As long as we have more than 64v64 I think it will be a great game.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12252362*
> The whole "sets its sights on Call of Duty" kind of worries me, but I'm thinking of picking up the next issue of Game Informer to see what they have to say.


Same here. COD is fun to play but I prefer BC2 Gameplay.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12252843*
> Same here. COD is fun to play but I prefer BC2 Gameplay.


I hope you mean BF2 because BC2 is a shadow compared to what BF2 was.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12252800*
> Wouldn't that statement just imply they plan to rise to a higher standard than CoD games and make more money. As long as we have more than 64v64 I think it will be a great game.


That's what i'm assuming they mean, but any comparison to Call of Duty will always raise a red flag for me because of how much i lothe what the franchise has become.

And i somewhat disagree with your second point because giving Bad Company 2 64 player servers would still leave a lot to be desired. I feel like we'll be getting a hybrid between BC2 and BF2, but only time will tell.


----------



## Sanders54

Here you go. Stole it by viewing the gameinformer page in html code

























Moar:


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

very nice work dude

I think i will rock this on my work comp.


----------



## fr0st.

That's pretty b/a. Too bad I have a 1920x1200 res


----------



## CaptainChaos

Nice wallpaper and nice work!


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fr0st.;12258930*
> That's pretty b/a. Too bad I have a 1920x1200 res


Works fine for me. Doesn't look weird @ 1920x1200


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanders54;12258941*
> Works fine for me. Doesn't look weird @ 1920x1200


Eh, I'll just stick to my carbon fibre wallpaper I made.


----------



## Sanders54

Updated with MOAR.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Its a very pretty number 3


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;12259200*
> Its a very pretty number 3


the 2 lower ones seem like old Battlefield 2 posters, only modified with the number 3


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;12259252*
> the 2 lower ones seem like old Battlefield 2 posters, only modified with the number 3


And the first one looks like BC2. But they all look really awesome.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Looks good


----------



## GAMERIG

Awesome, and thanks..


----------



## Da1Nonly

sweet. got this on my computer at work!


----------



## [email protected]

I bet BFBC 3 is gonna have bad hit detection







ugh.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12259753*
> I bet BFBC 3 is gonna have bad hit detection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh.


BF3, not BFBC3


----------



## TUDJ

I can't wait for this, it has the potential to be one of the best games to date if they pull it off right.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


BF3, not BFBC3










Guess you don't remember the occasional phantom TV Missiles and SRAW Rockets passing straight through vehicles other than tanks and APCs in BF2


----------



## kcuestag

Could anyone help me?

I want this image:










But, without the "GameInformer" tag and @ 1920x1080 or close to 1080p for my wallpaper.

Anyone got one?


----------



## Tunapiano

Battlefield 2 was pretty damn sweet. Battlefield 3 needs to follow in those footsteps.


----------



## pRenoM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tunapiano*


Battlefield 2 was pretty damn sweet. Battlefield 3 needs to follow in those footsteps.


Yeah and I haven't read through the thread but I'm guessing us PC's guys are getting a console port?..If so my hopes aren't to high for it.


----------



## Tunapiano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Could anyone help me?

I want this image:










But, without the "GameInformer" tag and @ 1920x1080 or close to 1080p for my wallpaper.

Anyone got one?










I would also like to see this.


----------



## Radiix




----------



## kcuestag

All I can say is.. THANK YOU!!!!!

Although I have to say it doesnt look that great when you zoom it to 1920x1080, but honestly, it's better than nothing, thank you again, using it as wallpaper now.


----------



## Lune

Thanks.


----------



## Monkmachine

I'm so excited! 64 man maps are back, would have like 80 or something but 64 will do just fine


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


*Confirmed Details*:
64 player multiplayer
Jets
Prone


I hate to be the wet blanket here, but where or when was any of this confirmed?


----------



## Lune

GO!

1920x1200 & 1920x1080 with logos:



















1920x1200 & 1920x1080 without logos:



















1680x1050 with logos:










1680x1050 without logos:










1280x720 with logos:










1280x720 without logos:










Random Picture with logo:










Random Picture without logo:










Battlfield 3 Logo

















[/COLOR][/B]


----------



## thiru

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...order-now.aspx


----------



## thiru

Very nice.


----------



## Vorgier

I love you.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12270070*
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/02/04/battlefield-3-is-coming-preorder-now.aspx


Lmao. The headline on the front page made me giggle out loud. Pretty funny that it says the exact things I was questioning.


----------



## jjsoviet

Finally. Rep for you!


----------



## Backfat

Badass +rep


----------



## Lune

Thanks







I will update as soon as I find new ones.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

+rep. Sweet!


----------



## Blostorm

Using the logo one


----------



## theodorou

I have been looking for those cheers mate +rep


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theodorou*


I have been looking for those cheers mate +rep


Glad you found them! and thanks


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Awesomeness! +REP


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you mate!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thank you mate!










np


----------



## DOOOLY

anyone know of a steam preorder? I really like to see one.


----------



## Monkmachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


anyone know of a steam preorder? I really like to see one.


Not yet but I'm sure there will be.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*


Not yet but I'm sure there will be.


^This.

There probably won't be a Steam pre-order for at least like a month or 2, but there will be, don't worry









I'm also waiting to pre-order it on Steam


----------



## Katana

I'm surprised at prone making a return. It might have made sense in Call of Duty's small maps, when there are only so many places to hide. In a game like Bad Company 2, I think it was very beneficial because it made spotting easier, ultimately preventing camping and forcing people to keep moving.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Katana*


I'm surprised at prone making a return. It might have made sense in Call of Duty's small maps, when there are only so many places to hide. In a game like Bad Company 2, I think it was very beneficial because it made spotting easier, ultimately preventing camping and forcing people to keep moving.


Prone is a nice feature in BF2, its especially useful for hiding from tanks and APC's. Considering the BF3 maps are going to be bigger, and probably contain more vehicles than any BC2 map it makes quite a lot of sense that you can go prone. Camping snipers/infantry isn't a problem on BF2 because you'll end up losing the rest of your flags so the other team will have all the armour and you'll lose the game. I'd have thought BF3 will be similar in that regard.

I don't mind prone being back, just as long as they stop the dolphin diving.


----------



## rogueblade

so what are we thinking for system specs.
I'm thinking I'll need a gpu upgrade but the rest should be fine?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


so what are we thinking for system specs.
I'm thinking I'll need a gpu upgrade but the rest should be fine?


You should be fine as it is.

I foresee the game being a tad more demanding than BC2 (5 to 10% more). Since they have probably added more optimization in to the new frostbite 2.0 engine over 1.5, along with the graphical/destruction enhancements.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


so what are we thinking for system specs.
I'm thinking I'll need a gpu upgrade but the rest should be fine?


No you are not going to need a GPU upgrade


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


I don't mind prone being back, just as long as they stop the dolphin diving.


That.


----------



## frankth3frizz

we all know call of duty will get smashed on by battlefield once and for all with bf3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


we all know call of duty will get smashed on by battlefield once and for all with bf3










What does call of duty care if nobody plays their game. They are selling a map pack soon and once they sell that they probably don't care whether anyone plays the game or not. They will make a new one for this year and still sell millions of copies to people who buy games just because of a name and not actual content.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


What does call of duty care if nobody plays their game. They are selling a map pack soon and once they sell that they probably don't care whether anyone plays the game or not. They will make a new one for this year and still sell millions of copies to people who buy games just because of a name and not actual content.


well i think they make enough money with console gamers alone and bc2 from what i've noticed with my friends is not played on console since its not a run and shoot like call of duty.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


well i think they make enough money with console gamers alone and bc2 from what i've noticed with my friends is not played on console since its not a run and shoot like call of duty.


PC is the largest platform, but both consoles out weigh it together. IIRC

I think that Battlefield 3 will see massive support from the PC community. Where BC2 was a console focused game that got ported (decently) to PC, from what they tell us BF3 is built for PC and ported to console.


----------



## Lune

Bump!


----------



## Higgins

Pre-order avaliable through EA and Amazon:

EA Direct Download
http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/]Amazon Boxed copy[/URL]

Limited Edition includes Back to Karkand with 4 Battlefield 2 maps.


----------



## Lune

I am going to wait for a Steam version


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12287909*
> I am going to wait for a Steam version


I doubt it will work with steam being an EA title.


----------



## DBEAU

Are you not aware of the other battlefield games being available on steam?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12288245*
> I doubt it will work with steam being an EA title.


Quite a few EA games are available on steam. Battlefield 2 and Bad Company 2 are both on there. I pre-ordered BC2 and Vietnam on there too.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Anyone know if LE is coming to steam?
If not I guess ill have to purchase through EA downloader.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12288956*
> Quite a few EA games are available on steam. Battlefield 2 and Bad Company 2 are both on there. I pre-ordered BC2 and Vietnam on there too.


^This.

I have 95% of my games on Steam, I just love Steam









Also pre-ordered Bad Company 2 + BC2 Vietnam in Steam!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher;12288980*
> Anyone know if LE is coming to steam?
> If not I guess ill have to purchase through EA downloader.


It will come to Steam for sure, when? We don't know, it's up to EA to decide when they will let Steam announce the game for pre-order.

BETA won't come for a loooooooong time, so you shouldn't pre-order it yet, just wait for Steam to announce it, I bet they will announce it before a month or 2.


----------



## Twistacles

I hope bf3 has some sort of synergy with bf2. Be cool to get an easter egg if you spent the time to go over 100,000 points in bf2


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;12274782*
> we all know call of duty will get smashed on by battlefield once and for all with bf3


CoD will always have it's core fan base. I've never enjoyed arcade shooters like Quake/UT/CoD/GoW/Halo. However a VAST majority of FPS fans do. Not to mention CoD is just a cash cow for Activision and they will likely rush out MW3 before BF3 comes out.

Everyone who bought MW2 and probably a lot that bought BO will buy it. They will make their money and win. Doesn't matter whether BF3 will be better or not.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12288956*
> Quite a few EA games are available on steam. Battlefield 2 and Bad Company 2 are both on there. I pre-ordered BC2 and Vietnam on there too.


BF2 nearly JUST came onto steam and BC2 wasn't on it during launch. Maybe this will be on steam though since some more EA games have lately come to steam such as the sims.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12289534*
> BF2 nearly JUST came onto steam and BC2 wasn't on it during launch. Maybe this will be on steam though since some more EA games have lately come to steam such as the sims.


I saw a lot of people on the EA forums saying they preordered BC2 on Steam. They were even complaining because they didn't get their keys immediately at midnight. I don't know whether it did or not as I played on PS3 at launch.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Thanks for these! +REP


----------



## KG363

With this and TESV, I'll have no money in fall 2011


----------



## Domino

cheers. needed something new for the lappy 8D


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12289534*
> BF2 nearly JUST came onto steam and BC2 wasn't on it during launch. Maybe this will be on steam though since some more EA games have lately come to steam such as the sims.


BF2 is a bit newer, but i pre-ordered BC2 on steam and had it going release day.

I'm thinking of ordering the boxed limited edition off of Amazon though. I have both hard and steam copies of BF2 and having BF3 sit next to it on my shelf would be fantastic.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


BF2 nearly JUST came onto steam and BC2 wasn't on it during launch. Maybe this will be on steam though since some more EA games have lately come to steam such as the sims.


This is wrong.

I had my Bad Company 2 pre-ordered on Steam back in start of February in 2010, and game was released in mid March 2010 if I remember right.

We also got BETA access if we pre-ordered on Steam, and limited edition.

@Higgins I think I may also pre-order the Hard Copy of the Limited Edition, I really think this game is worth having a hard copy, but I also want it on Steam


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is wrong.

I had my Bad Company 2 pre-ordered on Steam back in start of February in 2010, and game was released in mid March 2010 if I remember right.

We also got BETA access if we pre-ordered on Steam, and limited edition.

@Higgins I think I may also pre-order the Hard Copy of the Limited Edition, I really think this game is worth having a hard copy, but I also want it on Steam










The BC2 beta was pretty much open...

Buy hardcopy, you can always get Steam copy when it's cheap.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The BC2 beta was pretty much open...

Buy hardcopy, you can always get Steam copy when it's cheap.


Well, it was technically a close beta, but yeah, many sites were giving free keys for it lol









I think I may go for the hard copy of Limited Edition, although Amazon.co.uk does not have it yet.


----------



## Forcewater

#


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, it was technically a close beta, but yeah, many sites were giving free keys for it lol









I think I may go for the hard copy of Limited Edition, although Amazon.co.uk does not have it yet.


play.com has it for really cheap, dunno if they ship to you though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


play.com has it for really cheap, dunno if they ship to you though.


They do, but screw them.

I've made many pre-orders before (Mainly for PS3, like Fifa 09, Fifa 10, Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2...) and none came on release date, always 1 week later than release date AT LEAST.

I'm never buying from them again.

The only one I trust for delivery on release date is Amazon.co.uk, they use much faster deliveries than Play.com and Zavvi.com, and they have good prices too.

I'll wait for it to be listed at Amazon.co.uk, if they don't list the Limited Edition (They did not have Limited Edition of BC2







) then I will just buy it on Steam, and then buy hard copy later.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


They do, but screw them.

I've made many pre-orders before (Mainly for PS3, like Fifa 09, Fifa 10, Modern Warfare 2, Uncharted 2...) and none came on release date, always 1 week later than release date AT LEAST.

I'm never buying from them again.

The only one I trust for delivery on release date is Amazon.co.uk, they use much faster deliveries than Play.com and Zavvi.com, and they have good prices too.

I'll wait for it to be listed at Amazon.co.uk, if they don't list the Limited Edition (They did not have Limited Edition of BC2







) then I will just buy it on Steam, and then buy hard copy later.


Oh I didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## go4life

Thanks!


----------



## Mit Namso

I look forward to dying many pointless deaths from jets.

The main payback in BF2 was on full servers, snipping the pilots when they would get in a jet, and the un-coordinated response sometimes, oh hey look, an empty jet plane...


----------



## Forcewater

#


----------



## Canadarocker

Cool, they look awesome


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Forcewater*


I was literally thinking "I should look for a BF3 wallpaper" when I saw this thread.

Thanks, you're like a pink fairy with magical powers. Only without the fairy part. And the magical powers part. Which means you're pink. +rep!


Haha







thanks


----------



## HITandRUN

Thanks!


----------



## Lune

One thing I want from DICE is to make jets sound like this

  
 You Tube


----------



## Durdle Class A

No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
64 player multiplayer
Jets
Prone

F yea!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Durdle Class A*


No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
64 player multiplayer
Jets
Prone

F yea!


Yeah they are definitely not going Call of Duty route.... damn idiots and their stupid directx9 games (just proves how much they care about their community....)


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Future best game ever! Fall 2011 cannot come soon enough : )


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Future best game ever! Fall 2011 cannot come soon enough : )


I need to travel in time! can't wait.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Ill give REP+ for a 2560x1600 wallpaper


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


Ill give REP+ for a 2560x1600 wallpaper










None out yet.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


None out yet.


No REP+ for you


----------



## bluedevil

Hot....


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


No REP+ for you










I might surprise you soon!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12294702*
> One thing I want from DICE is to make jets sound like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoDi16t1YE&feature=related


I have no doubt DICE will make an even better sounding game than BC2, which in my opinion, has the best audio of any game, ever made. Jets will sound effing epic.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;12296723*
> I have no doubt DICE will make an even better sounding game than BC2, which in my opinion, has the best audio of any game, ever made. Jets will sound effing epic.


I agree... they are simply the best at that.. I am sure they will make everything sound extremely nice!


----------



## Robilar

I'm looking forward to prone but wouldn't it be nice if it was limited to weapons that need to be set up? Sniper rifles, LMGs etc. Maybe a 1-2 second animation of setting up the bipod?

They have indicated that you can mount weapons in BF3.

Put some mechanics around it to prevent it from being abused (dolphin diving, engineers prone firing CG's etc).


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12297006*
> They have indicated that you can mount weapons in BF3.


Might that indicate that there will be more scope sway with sniper rifles/heavier guns? Otherwise what would be the purpose?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;12297077*
> Might that indicate that there will be more scope sway with sniper rifles/heavier guns? Otherwise what would be the purpose?


Hopefully?

Maybe they will address bunny hopping with heavy weapons as well Watching guys hop around with MG3's and Rocket Launchers is just silly...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well depending on how realistic they make it, the standing/crouch to prone animation could take some time, and Also have a buffer time after entering prone where the weapon would be terribly inaccurate until settled. I'm thinking after you hit the dirt you have to get your bearings for a moment before you can accurately return fire.

Something like this is in Project Reality for BF2 I think, I know the AT rockets are very slow in PR, and any closeby explosions cause you to become disoriented. I'm not sure if they had any exhaustion effects, like if you were to sprint all the way until empty you would gasp for air...


----------



## thiru

God equipping the AT rocket is slow in PR :/


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Wow wow wow wow 64 players online for PC,
Uses Frostbite 2.0,
Cannot wait for this,
And when you pre-order it with Play.com you get the LE for free!

What'd you guys think?
Exited? XD

I'm not.. -.- (sarcasm)


----------



## savagebunny

Where have you been?

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/932442-ea-bf3-ships-fall-2011-jets.html


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Wish steam had a preorder already









Never heard of play.com before even.


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12298885*
> Where have you been?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/932442-ea-bf3-ships-fall-2011-jets.html


Away for some time when it comes to keeping up-to-date with BF3 :L
Just got the e-mail.
Reminded me how awesome it'll be.


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12298897*
> Wish steam had a preorder already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of play.com before even.


http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/18284843/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition/Product.html?searchstring=bf3&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=0


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12298897*
> Wish steam had a preorder already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of play.com before even.


Hey off-topic but how's that Corsair H70?


----------



## flash221

Wait, when does it come out?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash221;12298978*
> Wait, when does it come out?


Never.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/02/04/battlefield-3-is-coming-preorder-now.aspx##


----------



## djsporting

Play.com best game seller in UK


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyTheGamer;12298958*
> Hey off-topic but how's that Corsair H70?


All right I guess. Sure beats the stock I was running before it









35-40c idle 60c load.


----------



## Bikkit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djsporting;12299009*
> Play.com best game seller in UK


I would agree apart from the fact that amazon.co.uk always has their new PC games priced cheaper than play.com. Usually by up to £5 which means you can buy 1st class delivery and still pay less than at play.com.

Amazon.co.uk > Play.com


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

It may have already been mentioned but have they released the minimum and recommended system requirements yet?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


It may have already been mentioned but have they released the minimum and recommended system requirements yet?


No, probably not until a month or 2... I guess not until the beta is here.


----------



## Spct

didnt we see in the twitter Q&A a suggestion of quad core/win7/DX11 card?

xp will not be supported


----------



## Lune

Source - http://www.battlefield-company.de/20...e-screenshots/

Extra info from inside:

-Aiming for CY Q4 2011 release
-Concept for BF3 has been in the works for years, waiting on proper tech to seamlessly come together
-Frosbite 2.0 is the culmination of this tech, entirely re-written
-Lighting sounds neat, one "probe" contains more lighting information than an entire BFBC2 level.
-Level destruction is going to be "believable" but basically everything is destructible.
-Character animations powered by ANT, what EA Sports uses.
-AI characters and multiplayer characters have different animation sets
-No more "gliding" animations that look off, animation realism is a focus
-Captured their own war audios (bullets, tanks, helicopters, etc) at different distances to ensure realism
-Better audio cues for certain actions, more easily able to listen for threats
-Plan on better, more immediate post release content
-More unlocks than BFBC2
-Dice trying to find a good balance between customization of your character and not having "pink rabbit hat(s)"
-4 classes
-Will talk about squads "later"
-Looking into a theater mode but can't talk about it
-Will have co-op
-There will be a kill-cam but it can be turned off
-BF3's team is almost twice as big as the team for BFBC2
-They want the pacing of the single player mode to be balanced, with highs and lows. Makes the comparison to a song vs a guitar solo.
-Part of the single player mode takes place in Sulaymaniyah - Iraqi Kurdistan.
-"lalalala" will be used often, so M rates for sure
-There will be an earthquake in a level. The destruction sounds very impressive. 7 story building collapses, looks very well done
-Significant narrative that goes with the SP mode
-More than one setting, you're not in the middle east for the whole game
-PC version is lead version
-Why 64 players for PC only? No complains from the console crowd.
-No mod tools at release. Maybe none down the line either. Frosbite 2.0 is complex and mods tools would have to be dumbed down, so does Dice really want to put their time to that or would it be better spent elsewhere?

Some info about ingame stuff:










Quote:












*Sandvichman94 xxxewwewew
k, 2 things, i wont need a monster pc that is water cooled right? Also, should i buy my parts now, or buy it during/after the summer?

repi
I would by after summer, and no you do not need an absolute monster machine

Blond3r
Thx4reply. U mentioned PS3. Is PS3 still THE challenge for developers compared to the 360? Will FB2 bring the PS3/360 to their limits?

repi
yes and yes

SLBartley
Is Frostbite going to be licensed out, or is strictly a DICE tool?

repi
Frostbite is not going to be licensed out, strictly DICE/EA internal tech. we focus on creating great games, not selling tech

Flyfunner5
does this mean no modding? & how about random weather effects, time of map, & unscripted destruction. D2.0 is a bore

repi
licensing has nothing to do with modding

asmzn2009
#BF3 will have a DX11 only engine?? Meaning i'll be forced to upgrade?

repi
#BF3 requires a DX10 or DX11 GPU yes + Vista or Win7. time to leave the 10 year old WinXP & let the PC show its true strength

Blond3r
Really nice demo. Looks awesome. What I would like to know: How much more 'destruction' can the engine deliver e.g. compared with BC2?

repi
can't really comment on the destruction at this time, but will be more information out about it over time

siemper
hej man!, Question..does BF3 caputre the real BF2 experience? or it's more in the style of BC2? I hope the BF2 expericne, it rocked!

repi
is a true sequel to bf2. but don't take my word for it, wait until you see & try it yourself and decide

Eyce_Au
Have you got an eta on recommended specs for #BF3? Kinda delaying my next PC build until I see them







(I play BC2 on low atm







)

repi
probably be quite some time until we announce the #bf3 min + req spec as we need to do more testing. but later = cheaper/better HW!

Johan 'repi' Andersson - Rendering Architect GamerOfFreedom
Has the draw distance been improved in FB2 so we dont get boxes popping up out of the blue?

repi
that is not an engine issue, but a game performance/quality tradeoff

Tuxey
What are the waring factions in the game? or is that still under NDA?

repi
we havent said anything about the story yet, and definitely wont do it over twitter, so wait for more information

GameZenith
Seriously, why does DICE have to "set their sights" on Call of Duty in regards to Battlefield 3? They're two different types of games. #bf3

repi
that was GameInformer that wrote the text on their cover, not DICE

Evil_Paladin
so when will hear more on #BF3 console versions? I have a subscription to game informer, should I start there?

repi
the game informer article is definitely the next source of information

armerius
Any word about the recommended specs?

repi
no not yet

ivanassen
Nice! Can't wait for the screenshots! What's the conspiracy theory behind pulling the reveal earlier from GDC, though

repi
thanks! this is more of a tease compared to what will be at GDC

Alan 'Demize99' Kertz - Gameplay Designer OD32
Will there be tracer darts?

Demize99
No, no tracer darts. That's a bit too BC and not enough BF.

Blond3r
Hi. Regarding #BF3 teaser. Would u confirm these vehicles: AH-64, Bell UH-1Y, UH-60, F/A-18, SU-37, M1A2, LAV-25, M2 Bradley,HMMWV

Demize99
No, I won't confirm any vehicles from the teaser. #NoComment

mhurley187
I'm determined to get an answer other than 'no comment'. Will there be sand in Battlefield 3?

Demize99
One of the cities is Tehran... Yes, yes there will be sand.

Airrik99
What's up with spotting? In or Out?

Demize99
It's in, I just don't know how it works yet.









Irrational_LA
Killcam?

Demize99
Yep, not talking about that kinda specifics yet either.

coddan1
whats the thought behind making the bf3 cover so similar to bc2? wouldnt it make sense to differentiate the series from eachother

Demize99
It has a dude, a tank, and the inner fire of a soldier. Yeah, ok, I see the similarity, but which one sold more BC2 or BF2?

XStalkerxx
Hi man! do you know if theres any chance us PC'ers will get BattleRecorder in #BF3?

Demize99
I have no comment on Battle Recorder. #BF3

mgremont
Hi, And what about SDK and lan support in #BF3 on PC?

Demize99
No comment.

Evil_Paladin
do consoles get #BF3 limited edition to?

Demize99
Yes, consoles will be able to get the Limited Edition too #BF3

Evil_Paladin
one more question, assuming #BF3 has 24 players online, have you guys made the maps that work out fot it?

Demize99
Maps will of course take player count as a factor. Not all modes in BC2 were 24/32 and map size adjusted. Trust us a bit #BF3

GamerOfFreedom
Regarding tracers in BF3/FB2 will they reflect light to surfaces? So we can really see the tracers at night?

Demize99
Tracers are in, period. Players need to feel the fire fight, and tracers add to that feeling. You can hide other ways.

Sandvichman94
Will the pc version have controller support, and aim assist like bfbc2? I like using a controller.

Demize99
It's not decided yet, I'm ok with it though... Mouse is still more accurate









M0t0rBreath
The BC2 C4 might cause trouble in BF3. Especially in maps like Wake or that have airfields. You guys using the same set-up? #BF3

Demize99
Something like the method of C4 throwing way too detailed to be confirming now.

coddan1
with less players on consoles, how will that affect mapmaking? will consoles have different maps, or will the maps have to shrink?

Demize99
No comment on player counts.

Leopardi_
are you planning to include proper FoV handling with scalable weapon models like on MoH?

Demize99
MoH MP and BC2 used the same weapon and FOV systems... BF3 is an upgraded version.

Airrik99
Is there really a valid reason why PS3 won't have 64 players?

Demize99
Of course, we didn't say "oh console players don't want 64 players." Network performance and cpu/gpu power and memory.

bitcloudrzr
Yes, I would also like to know the PS3 player count for this game. Would it be in the new GI March edition?

Demize99
yes it's in gi

Evil_Paladin
will both #BF3 ps3 and 360 be equally the same? having a hard time choosing which platform to pre order on

Demize99
A bit early to say.

Killzone_Kid
Why do we need prone again?

Demize99
Community Service for starts. It's better integrated into gameplay for 2nd. Third it fits our physical focus.

Christina Ann Coffin - Platform Specialist - Frostbite Engine Coder ScottGrill
64 is fine. Loved it in BF2. Why only 24 on the PS3 and Xbox 360 though? Hardware limitations? No dedicated servers?

ChristinaCoffin
we'll support as many as we can +maybe extra provided it maintains the integrity of the play experience.

armerius
SHARE with us! XD or at least a gtx 460 1gb should be enough to play the game?

ChristinaCoffin
we haven't announced formal target spec, but yes it would run on that. We are supporting a lot of highly scalable gfx features

ChristinaCoffin
if you want a lot more info on #bf3 I *strongly* suggest you get the March issue of game informer

ChristinaCoffin
teaser trailers are you know, made for teasing*

*
repi
Ok so how many of you gamers are building a new PC for our #BF3 and what hardware will you use? Highly recommend Win7 64-bit + DX11 GPU
*












GO!

1920x1200 & 1920x1080 with logos:



















1920x1200 & 1920x1080 without logos:



















1680x1050 with logos:










1680x1050 without logos:










1280x720 with logos:










1280x720 without logos:










Random Picture with logo:










Random Picture without logo:










Battlfield 3 Logo


----------



## james_ant

This game is going to be insane.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Rep+


----------



## Hydraulic

Me wants!


----------



## mtbiker033

power to the pc players lol

bet that went over well on a ps3 blog!


----------



## skatpex99

That debris/smoke looks really good. Can't wait to see maxed out pc screen shots.


----------



## frickfrock999

That HUD looks very Medal Of Honor-esque









Everything else looks nice though.


----------



## canoners

Holy smokes


----------



## fonzye

Jezuz Christ!!!!!!!!


----------



## pRenoM

All I gotta say is that it looks pretty intense..annnnd the Graphics look pretty insane to.


----------



## pRenoM

and is it just me or does it look like that whole ******* building is imploding on itself.......Just came


----------



## Lune

It's actually funny how good the game looks... with some stupid phone pictures.


----------



## Greg121986

It's a violation of copyright laws to scan a magazine and post the pics.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg121986*


it's a violation of copyright laws to scan a magazine and post the pics.










Kekekekek


----------



## pRenoM

To the part about modding being to complex..Theres some people out there capable of crazy stuff. I wouldn't see modding being that much of a problem to a determined experienced modder.


----------



## Damage82

So will this come out on the PS3? and if so when?


----------



## Piranha_Owns

Ohhhhh I cannot wait


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damage82*


So will this come out on the PS3? and if so when?


No1 knows yet ^^ Fall 2011

It comes out for PC PS3 and Xbox 360 at the same time I guess


----------



## murderbymodem

That's it. Time to go into money saving lockdown mode, so that when BF3 comes out, I can buy the game as well as whatever GPU is the best at the time in order to max out BF3.


----------



## P3anutg

wow I might have upgrade my video card so I can play the game in high with a good FPS.


----------



## theproodnoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


That HUD looks very Medal Of Honor-esque









Everything else looks nice though.


I actually liked moh hud becuase iam scared of image burn.

I have been a battle field fan and for this game I will buy a 500 dollar gfx card.


----------



## crossfiredx2

Wow this is gonna be awsome!! Sure glad ill be able to run it when it comes out.


----------



## gablain

my jaw just dropped


----------



## Faster_is_better

Co-Op win.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*









Co-Op win.


Yeah I love Co-Op big time, even tho I only buy games like this for the Multiplayer


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Goodness gracious this game...YES!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hmm, wonder if the recommended computer specs are near the same as BC2.

If so, I wont need to upgrade anything...which is good.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Hmm, wonder if the recommended computer specs are near the same as BC2.

If so, I wont need to upgrade anything...which is good.


*Sandvichman94
k, 2 things, i wont need a monster pc that is water cooled right? Also, should i buy my parts now, or buy it during/after the summer?*
*
repi
I would by after summer, and no you do not need an absolute monster machine
*

If you can run BC2 you will be able to run this too I guess (Not as good) but playable


----------



## kcuestag

Looking forward to the BETA


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


*Sandvichman94
k, 2 things, i wont need a monster pc that is water cooled right? Also, should i buy my parts now, or buy it during/after the summer?*
*
repi
I would by after summer, and no you do not need an absolute monster machine
*

If you can run BC2 you will be able to run this too I guess (Not as good) but playable



Somehow forgot that I read that yesterday!







Must be losing my memory with old age...


----------



## ABeta

after all these dev promises and what not, still wasn't that impressed. But, finally, we have some sort of visual, not just talk. And by god! The game looks like win! But, i'm still taking the expect nothing good attitude, we will see when more things to come.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Somehow forgot that I read that yesterday!







Must be losing my memory with old age...










Hehe ^^


----------



## velocd

Looking good. This game actually has a story mode? It's been so long, but I don't recall the first two having stories.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *velocd*


Looking good. This game actually has a story mode? It's been so long, but I don't recall the first two having stories.


No clue really







More into MP...

but SP will definitely be "Eye Candy and Ear Candy" for me... definitely Ear Candy! DICE are simply the best with sound


----------



## ibfreeekout

I can't wait for this to release. Luckily I'll have a new machine (either Bulldozer or Ivy Bridge) so I won't have to worry about whether or not I can max it out or not. Reading that bit about the earthquake happening in the middle of the game, kinda sounds awesome; having a more natural element to the game can bring a sense of "What is going to happen next" to it. The instant that this game goes on sale on Steam (or if a separate Limited Edition is announced) I will be getting this game.


----------



## ABeta

i just read the points, no mod tools and may not be any due to "complexity" meh...


----------



## cgg123321

I hope my gtx470 will be able to handle this on respectable graphics









I'll have a CPU upgrade in time though


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Awesome!! Need to pick this Gameinformer up.

Lalalala-will be used often, to earn an M rating. What does that mean??


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Awesome!! Need to pick this Gameinformer up.

Lalalala-will be used often, to earn an M rating. What does that mean??


It's from the EA UK forum, thats their language filter









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


I can't wait for this to release. Luckily I'll have a new machine (either Bulldozer or Ivy Bridge) so I won't have to worry about whether or not I can max it out or not. Reading that bit about the earthquake happening in the middle of the game, kinda sounds awesome; having a more natural element to the game can bring a sense of "What is going to happen next" to it. The instant that this game goes on sale on Steam (or if a separate Limited Edition is announced) I will be getting this game.


Yeah I want it on Steam too







You can preorder it from almost everywhere right now.. except Steam







Maybe in a month.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ABeta*


i just read the points, no mod tools and may not be any due to "complexity" meh...


Let's hope they give us tools later on







If not... I don't really care to be honest, gonna get my clan a 64 slot server and still enjoy the game.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cgg123321*


I hope my gtx470 will be able to handle this on respectable graphics









I'll have a CPU upgrade in time though










You will be just fine







If you can play BC2 with over 60 fps then you will be able to play this too I guess.


----------



## Higgins

Mother of God.









They are going to get a ton of flak if they don't release mod tools, but i couldn't care less at this point.


----------



## Seann

Looks awesome, I can't wait to jump in a M1A2 Abrams just to rip apart buildings and watch the debris going everywere







.


----------



## Devilguns

I can't wait for this release. The destructible environments are such a cool part of the game. It really does look amazing.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's from the EA UK forum, thats their language filter










Ok thanks for clarifying









This game cant ship soon enough !!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Ok thanks for clarifying









This game cant ship soon enough !!!


I want it shipped to my house NOW!


----------



## kilrbe3

No mod tools? Sorry, not a true BF3 then. If it was, then we would be having awesome mods grow on Frostbite 2.0 like Project Reality and new ones.

Just sticking to 2005 BF2 for mods, no thanks DICE.

Not BF3
still want tho


----------



## JedixJarf

Its... sooo... beautiful...


----------



## tiramoko

Oh my g!!!! Epic


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

In my opinion not every game needs mod tools. I would rather have a company produce great games than cater to a minority of modders.


----------



## Waffleboy

If they include mod tools, I would pay 100 bucks for this game. If they don't, I'll still line up day one for it


----------



## SlackerITGuy

:starts saving for Ivy Bridge and Kepler:


----------



## THEoBZ

I CANNOT WAIT! I hope my 6870 can handle it!


----------



## Razultull

I see there will be some sort of cover system in the game? Hmm not sure how i feel about that. Better not be some kind of spraying over the top allowed.


----------



## Lune

No cover system I think

There is "save your teammate" system







Drag your teammate if he falls down or something like that


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Is this magazine out in stores already?


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Is this magazine out in stores already?


I would like to know also, I can't find real "scans" anywhere yet.


----------



## Higgins

From the Febuary issue of Game Informer:

Quote:



-Aiming for CY Q4 2011 release
-Concept for BF3 has been in the works for years, waiting on proper tech to seamlessly come together
-Frosbite 2.0 is the culmination of this tech, entirely re-written
-Lighting sounds neat, one "probe" contains more lighting information than an entire BFBC2 level.
-Level destruction is going to be "believable" but basically everything is destructible.
-Character animations powered by ANT, what EA Sports uses.
-AI characters and multiplayer characters have different animation sets
-No more "gliding" animations that look off, animation realism is a focus
-Captured their own war audios (bullets, tanks, helicopters, etc) at different distances to ensure realism
-Better audio cues for certain actions, more easily able to listen for threats
-Plan on better, more immediate post release content
-More unlocks than BFBC2
-Dice trying to find a good balance between customization of your character and not having "pink rabbit hat(s)"
-4 classes
-Will talk about squads "later"
-Looking into a theater mode but can't talk about it
-Will have co-op
-There will be a kill-cam but it can be turned off
-BF3's team is almost twice as big as the team for BFBC2
-They want the pacing of the single player mode to be balanced, with highs and lows. Makes the comparison to a song vs a guitar solo.
-Part of the single player mode takes place in Sulaymaniyah - Iraqi Kurdistan.
-"lalalala" will be used often, so M rates for sure
-There will be an earthquake in a level. The destruction sounds very impressive. 7 story building collapses, looks very well done
-Significant narrative that goes with the SP mode
-More than one setting, you're not in the middle east for the whole game
-PC version is lead version
-Why 64 players for PC only? No complains from the console crowd.
-No mod tools at release. Maybe none down the line either. Frosbite 2.0 is complex and mods tools would have to be dumbed down, so does Dice really want to put their time to that or would it be better spent elsewhere?







































Can't wait for actual screenshots.


----------



## DBEAU

Holy **** this game is going to be epic!


----------



## pjBSOD

What made me make epic happy faces was the fact that they said they're improving the sound, making it more realistic.

Which is funny, because with 5.1 on BC2 is still an eargasm


----------



## Sad

/drool wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbavet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


I see there will be some sort of cover system in the game? Hmm not sure how i feel about that. Better not be some kind of spraying over the top allowed.


No, those taking cover pics are examples of how ANT will work for AI characters in SP.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;12305475*
> What made me make epic happy faces was the fact that they said they're improving the sound, making it more realistic.
> 
> Which is funny, because with 5.1 on BC2 is still an eargasm


Hell yeah!!! Can't wait for release!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Sweet, now i have to do 2000 more car washes!


----------



## kcuestag

I just hope that at 1920x1080 my i7 2600k + HD6970 will be able to play it on highest details.


----------



## DeadMau5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12306390*
> I just hope that at 1920x1080 my i7 2600k + HD6970 will be able to play it on highest details.


I hope mine do too, though my system will be totally different by them but i'm having doubts


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadMau5;12306402*
> I hope mine do too, though my system will be totally different by them but i'm having doubts


Well, you have x2 6950s, no doubt you will definitely play it on highest detail









I'm buying a Dell U2711 soon, so I may be forced to buy a 2nd HD6970 to keep up with that resolution :S


----------



## Sanders54

added one more


----------



## koven

pff no 16:10?


----------



## TFL Replica

16:10 is dying/dead.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;12306438*
> 16:10 is dying/dead.


Don't you dare talk about my children like that, you BAD BAD man!


----------



## koven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica;12306438*
> 16:10 is dying/dead.


lol, once you go 16:10, it's hard to go back


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koven;12306447*
> lol, once you go 16:10, it's hard to go back


I know right. The only thing that got me away from it is 40 inch TVs


----------



## linkin93

Nice I have the last one as my wallpaper now


----------



## calavera

pics don't work for me.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;12306468*
> Nice I have the last one as my wallpaper now


Your welcome


----------



## Lune

Updated with new pictures!


----------



## DannyTheGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flash221;12298978*
> Wait, when does it come out?


From the e-mail.
Autumn


----------



## Lune

Lol you will be just fine... they said that if you can run BC2 you will be able to run this the same way.. after all we moving to DX10/DX11 game so it will be very optimised


----------



## calavera

nice. Hope everything goes as planned and they do release on time.


----------



## corpse fan

as far as i am concerned, they already HAVE made the best shooter and dethroned CoD, this is just a second layer of icing on the cake. and its already a 3 layer icecream cake.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corpse fan;12306886*
> as far as i am concerned, they already HAVE made the best shooter and dethroned CoD, this is just a second layer of icing on the cake. and its already a 3 layer icecream cake.


CoD and their Modern Crapfare 3.... they will actually do very well if they give us mod tools and dedicated servers... if not, GG


----------



## [nK]Sharp

http://battlefield.gamersverse.com/articles/655/game-informer-cover-issue-including-scans/

Wonder if anyone posted this yet :?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12307946*
> http://battlefield.gamersverse.com/articles/655/game-informer-cover-issue-including-scans/
> 
> Wonder if anyone posted this yet :?


It's on the very main page for a long time now


----------



## jellythecake

Sounds very exciting, good old 64 players.


----------



## Lune

New logo from a fan!


----------



## Lune

Bump for cool wallpapers!


----------



## mothrpe

I am excite!


----------



## Blaze051806

any news on if its DX11? support for quad cores?


----------



## pepejovi

Totally getting this.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Finally, I have been trying to say that Bad Company 2 looks better than Crysis but now no one can say that Crysis looks better than these visuals!

Looks insane and I will sure pre order it


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Awesome! THis is why im talking about. Im so sick of these "Call of Duty" type games coming out every year, Offering nothing revolutionary just racing out a game that will sell instead of waiting and creating something truly special. 2011 is looking like one of the best years ever.

I have a feeling tho it might get delayed but hell I can wait if its worth it


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze051806;12308939*
> any news on if its DX11? support for quad cores?


Yes and yes

The game doesnt even support win xp and dx9.

Quad core and dx11 all the way

I am glad dice are one of the not so many stepping out of the caves !!!


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

One ******ed thing is that they are using the exact same excuse that Dice used when people asked them why they couldn't incorporate mod tools for Frostibite 1.5.....


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309106*
> Yes and yes
> 
> The game doesnt even support win xp and dx9.
> 
> Quad core and dx11 all the way
> 
> I am glad dice are one of the ones stepping out of the caves !!!


Well I know the game will be able to use Dual Cores but Quad? Where have you heard this?

( I am assuming it can use Dual Cores because DirectX11 games are optimized for Dual or more Core setups)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;12309133*
> One ******ed thing is that they are using the exact same excuse that Dice used when people asked them why they couldn't incorporate mod tools for Frostibite 1.5.....


Maybe it really is complicated? Who knows


----------



## Norlig

Why is everyone using the same pictures?









I want scans of the whole page so I can read the entire text!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarbingerOfLive;12309145*
> Well I know the game will be able to use Dual Cores but Quad? Where have you heard this?
> 
> ( I am assuming it can use Dual Cores because DirectX11 games are optimized for Dual or more Core setups)


Quad core is a must







same way BC 2.. bC2 hates dual cores

Or are u talking about gpus rofl


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;12309168*
> Why is everyone using the same pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want scans of the whole page so I can read the entire text!


You can read the entire text lol


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Click on the yellow above the scan pic so get a zoomed in view so u can read it.


----------



## PinkPenguin

I think I just cum, I really cant wait for this.


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309174*
> Quad core is a must
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same way BC 2.. bC2 hates dual cores
> 
> Or are u talking about gpus rofl


Na I meant CPU's









From the looks of it your rig will hopefully destroy this game


----------



## SomethingGR

I have a feeling this game is going to be epic ! dunno why but i do.

I also have a feeling my 295 is going to have a hard time running it at max settings.

Looking forward to it !


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309184*
> You can read the entire text lol


No you can't, part of the text is missing on the bottomn on some pages.

And that is some of the really interresting parts


----------



## -iceblade^

i've merged 5 threads into this one. please post Battlefield 3 content in here so it's easy to find and clear. there's no need to have 6 open threads about the same central subject.

thanks


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12309267*
> i've merged 5 threads into this one. please post Battlefield 3 content in here so it's easy to find and clear. there's no need to have 6 open threads about the same central subject.
> 
> thanks


Pff not everyone wants to read 30 pages to find the pictrues and info... Just move the thread back please >.> the only reason i made a new one so everythong is on page one


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309316*
> Pff not everyone wants to read 30 pages to find the pictrues and info... Just move the thread back please >.> the only reason i made a new one so everythong is on page one


Ask Higgins if you can take over the thread. The most active updater should get the thread.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12309328*
> Ask Higgins if you can take over the thread. The most active updater should get the thread.


Was thinking about it.

Would love to merge 3 of my threads into 1 haha


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309316*
> Pff not everyone wants to read 30 pages to find the pictrues and info... Just move the thread back please >.> the only reason i made a new one so everythong is on page one


fair enough, but what happens with the PC Games forum then? there'll be 5 pretty much duplicate threads all competing for attention and causing clutter: two threads for wallpapers, one for info, one for preorders, one for emails, one official one. you see what i mean? it's for that reason that official threads exist.

i suggest either get Higgins to update it, or ask to have it changed to your ownership.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309366*
> Was thinking about it.
> 
> Would love to merge 3 of my threads into 1 haha


which ones? i can do that for you


----------



## theyellowlemon

im definitely going to be buying a 2500K for this and diablo 3. i really hope they dont mess this up. so many games are a let down nowadays. it would be sweet if they included all of the special forces stuff too. or at least the grappling hook. none of it got nearly enough love because of the stupid way the expansion was implemented.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^;12309418*
> fair enough, but what happens with the PC Games forum then? there'll be 5 pretty much duplicate threads all competing for attention and causing clutter: two threads for wallpapers, one for info, one for preorders, one for emails, one official one. you see what i mean? it's for that reason that official threads exist.
> 
> i suggest either get Higgins to update it, or ask to have it changed to your ownership.
> 
> which ones? i can do that for you


Dont bother it will become a ....









Just need some privs to update the main post ;P it will take a while to post add everything rofl


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12309458*
> Dont bother it will become a ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need some privs to update the main post ;P it will take a while to post add everything rofl


if you say so


----------



## Robilar

Iceblade is right. We don't need multiple threads on the same topic. Confusing to say the least. The threads will stay merged.


----------



## desmopilot

As a longtime BF2 player, Seriously could not be more stoked for this. Pre-ordering the second it hits steam.


----------



## Lune

I will talk to higgins so he updates it


----------



## blackneednumber

cant wait man


----------



## Higgins

Updated OP.

Sorry guys









PM me your information and it'll make for less confusion.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

2600K and a OC'd 460 be able to play this at 1920x1080? May be adding a second 460 though. Havent made my mind up yet.


----------



## Lune

Yeah It will, they said somewhere that if you can play BC2 you will be a ble to play this too just fine









If I were you I'd get a second 460







Werent they the ones that scale almost 100%?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I can max BC2 with 2xaa so yay


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I can max BC2 with 2xaa so yay










You're fine tbh, you may need to add a 2nd GTX460 if you want to add a lot of AA, maybe, who knows.

But I think you'll be fine with a bit of OC.

I mean I'm sure my 6970 will destroy this game lol.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*


I can max BC2 with 2xaa so yay










And what FPS are you getting with that?
I thought two GTX 460's barely cut it in BC2, they did about the same as my single GTX 570 does now (I want a second but no cash







).


----------



## rogueblade

Guys what is this 2600K processor people keep talking of? I haven't looked on the market since I got my i7 920. Is it no longer good


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


And what FPS are you getting with that?
I thought two GTX 460's barely cut it in BC2, they did about the same as my single GTX 570 does now (I want a second but no cash







).


2 460s would rip through bc2, my single 260 played it on high settings 1080p. It was mostly CPU dependent though.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


And what FPS are you getting with that?
I thought two GTX 460's barely cut it in BC2, they did about the same as my single GTX 570 does now (I want a second but no cash







).


really 460s are that weak?

I have two 5850s OCed a little and they max the game out @ 2560x1600, I mean literally maxed out, as in every setting is max, and I get 80+ FPS and never go below 40 FPS


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


2 460s would rip through bc2, my single 260 played it on high settings 1080p. It was mostly CPU dependent though.


ok that is more of what I thought, I was like waaaaaaaittt a minute


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Guys what is this 2600K processor people keep talking of? I haven't looked on the market since I got my i7 920. Is it no longer good










Its a new CPU for the new socket 1155. 
Your 920 is more than good enough.
But the 2600K is a killer overclocker, extremely clockable even at air! (People do 5ghz on air







)


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


2 460s would rip through bc2, my single 260 played it on high settings 1080p. It was mostly CPU dependent though.


Nah, I even overclocked them quite a bit. I was not really that impressed by the 460's, that's why I changed them out so fast.
I need at the lowest 60fps at all times, but usually I like to have it over 120 since my monitor is 120hz = I play on low graphics with DX9. 
Anyways it is really cpu dependent, I noticed when I had the 980x that it was really smooth to play BC2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nickbaldwin86*


really 460s are that weak?

I have two 5850s OCed a little and they max the game out @ 2560x1600, I mean literally maxed out, as in every setting is max, and I get 80+ FPS and never go below 40 FPS


460's are not weak, but my demands are perhaps a little to high.

EDIT: sorry for double post


----------



## Lune

It's funny how people used to max BC2 with a single 460 before all this Sandy Bridge crap came out... now they suddenly can't?

DONT WORRY, YOUR CARD WILL PLAY BF3.... it will be the same as BC2... or well not the same, but close to that.. they wont release a game that requires 2x X5680 / SR-2 / 4x 580

You might see low fps drops here and there.. maybe 2x 460 in SLI will solve that


----------



## Boyboyd

I don't know if this has been mentioned already but aren't magazine scans copyright infringement?

Also, subbed.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I don't know if this has been mentioned already but aren't magazine scans copyright infringement?

Also, subbed.


----------



## nickbaldwin86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


460's are not weak, but my demands are perhaps a little to high.



WHEN did I say there were weak????

I asked if they were because I didn't believe or even think they were.


----------



## Ktulu

I hope BC3 will support more than 4 threads. This game looks more GPU dependent though. At any rate the graphics look awesome so far.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

BC3 will not be like Bad Company 2. A single 560 etc will not max this game out. Are you guys crazy? Those screen shots look incredible. Sure these mid range cards will play the game on high but very high maxed out settings will be more SLi setups..


----------



## Waffleboy

DICE has said it won't be that much more intensive as they have done lots of optimization. Also, it's not BC3, it's BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


DICE has said it won't be that much more intensive as they have done lots of optimization. Also, it's not BC3, it's BF3.


^This.

I trust them with BF3, and I'm sure it will be damn good optimized, and I am sure at 1920x1080 anything above a GTX560 will run it on highest settings (Maybe not with AA... but highest settings for sure).

Also, don't call it Bad Company 3 please, has nothing to do with BC2, it is a *Battlefield 3*.


----------



## Lune

Bad Console 3


----------



## Higgins

I am going to face palm if anyone asks me about Bad Company 3 in real life.


----------



## elson

I think Ill have to upgrade GPU for this


----------



## Lune

Lol guys chill this game isn't Crysis with mods.... you will be just fine, even I will be using my old gpu's! muhahaha


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12314074*


hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! epic.

+rep for that hahaha.


----------



## Z Naught

it better have a commander....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Naught;12317011*
> it better have a commander....


Sorry







maybe in Battlefield 4 rofl


----------



## theyellowlemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu;12315143*
> I hope BC3 will support more than 4 threads. This game looks more GPU dependent though. At any rate the graphics look awesome so far.


you mean B*F*3? last year i read somewhere that frostbite 2.0 will natively support 8 cores. so im sure BF3 will use at least that.


----------



## CaptainChaos

If anyones interested I've created a quick dreamscene using the no logo 1920x1080 wallpaper. Nothing fancy but a nice lighting effect I think that gives the wallpaper some life.

http://rapidshare.com/files/446967131/bf31080pnologo_RAM__2_.wmv


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slackeritguy;12316655*
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha! Epic.
> 
> +rep for that hahaha.


:d:d


----------



## Jesse^_^

Will this be fine on my Sig Rig? BC2 plays like a charm with 8XAA...


----------



## thiru

Having read all the non-existent benchmarks out there for this game that isn't out yet, I can assure you that your rig may or may not run it fine on high settings.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12319045*
> Having read all the non-existent benchmarks out there for this game that isn't out yet, I can assure you that your rig may or may not run it fine on high settings.


^This.

Please stop asking if your PC will run it, we've got no idea, I bet even DICE doesn't know yet until the BETA...

But I am sure my PC should do fine, or at least, I hope


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12319045*
> Having read all the non-existent benchmarks out there for this game that isn't out yet, I can assure you that your rig may or may not run it fine on high settings.


Link? I need to know if my PC will run this on high settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse^_^;12319030*
> Will this be fine on my Sig Rig? BC2 plays like a charm with 8XAA...


In the Q&A someone had a 460 and asked if it will do justice, they replied with "Yes".

Lets also remember here folks, this game is not gonna be groundbreaking on terms of GFX. Its just Frostbite updated, so probably better performance out of the engine.

PLus guys come on, its multi platform. Not crysis here. We can stop with "will my rig run it?" Every post I read that says that, I literally think your about 14 yrs old and do not know your own rig and hardware. Thinking goes along way folks.


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12319283*
> In the Q&A someone had a 460 and asked if it will do justice, they replied with "Yes".
> 
> Lets also remember here folks, this game is not gonna be groundbreaking on terms of GFX. Its just Frostbite updated, so probably better performance out of the engine.
> 
> PLus guys come on, its multi platform. Not crysis here. We can stop with "will my rig run it?" Every post I read that says that, I literally think your about 14 yrs old and do not know your own rig and hardware. Thinking goes along way folks.


Yes but, _can my rig run it?_


----------



## SimplyTheBest

NO commander, They said it was too specialized a position and since only 2 players per server can use it.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


NO commander, They said it was too specialized a position and since only 2 players per server can use it.


Honestly, I loved the commander position but at the same time it was a curse because if you join a server and the other team has a good commander and no one on your team is up for it than you're short.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


NO commander, They said it was too specialized a position and since only 2 players per server can use it.


They didn't say 'no' commander. They said they want to figure out a way to include such features so that everyone can and will want to use them in a way that remain fun. 
In other words the elements and features of being a commander should return. How, we don't know.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12320695*
> They didn't say 'no' commander. They said they want to figure out a way to include such features so that everyone can and will want to use them in a way that remain fun.
> In other words the elements and features of being a commander should return. How, we don't know.


But didn't they say they found the system in BC2 more suitable because it allowed everyone to contribute. I got the impression that the commander position is essentially gone and the responsibility is transfered to the squads. I guess we'll just have to wait for more info.


----------



## Higgins

It might play into some kind of squad leader unlock. I think that would be awesome.. different 'commander' abilities depending on how you used your unlocks (if the unlock tree ideas are in fact how they end up working).


----------



## Lune

I personally don't care about commanders, not a moron... dont need some guy telling me what to do


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12320824*
> I personally don't care about commanders, not a moron... dont need some guy telling me what to do


Didn't come into play in BC2, but in BF2 a good/bad commander could mean the difference between winning and losing. I'm looking forward to how they transfer the traditional commander abilities to squad leaders, if that's even what they are doing.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12320824*
> I personally don't care about commanders, not a moron... dont need some guy telling me what to do


considering the amount of players a full bf2/bf3 game has, the commander is quite useful at pointing squads in the right direction. Not to mention the commander's ability to drop supplies and vehicles and place UAV's and artillery strikes.


----------



## thiru

Seeing people run all over the place like headless chicken in BC2 was enough for me.
It's not something I want to see with 64 players, maps that are 4 times as big, and 4 times the flags to capture.

Commander please. Or something to replace it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


considering the amount of players a full bf2/bf3 game has, the commander is quite useful at pointing squads in the right direction. Not to mention the commander's ability to drop supplies and vehicles and place UAV's and artillery strikes.


What makes you think any of those idiots would even listen to commanders? lol


----------



## kilrbe3

If theres no commander, than i be sad. Commander was awesome, going after his toys. Plus people somewhat followed commander orders, so yes, bring it back. Plus Supply Drops and Jeep drops were awesome, NEED THEM BACK!!


----------



## Blade Rage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12320803*
> It might play into some kind of squad leader unlock. I think that would be awesome.. different 'commander' abilities depending on how you used your unlocks (if the unlock tree ideas are in fact how they end up working).


that sounds good to me, DICE's answer about issuing squad orders seemed like a cop out. IMO, squad orders are just there to get you more points.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Rage;12322757*
> that sounds good to me, DICE's answer about issuing squad orders seemed like a cop out. IMO, squad orders are just there to get you more points.


You have to remember that BC2 was the fast-paced console off shoot. It was made to concentrate more on individual abilities since console kids are used to lone-wolfing it.

I am probably more excited about the audio side of things than anything else. Bad Company 2 has the best audio i've ever heard in a game, and the fact that they are taking it a step forward with their own field-recorded audio just blows my mind.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12328410*
> You have to remember that BC2 was the fast-paced console off shoot. It was made to concentrate more on individual abilities since console kids are used to lone-wolfing it.
> 
> I am probably more excited about the audio side of things than anything else. Bad Company 2 has the best audio i've ever heard in a game, and the fact that they are taking it a step forward with their own field-recorded audio just blows my mind.


*
I want this! 1000000000000000000000000000000% sold*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoDi16t1YE&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12328565*
> *
> I want this! 1000000000000000000000000000000% sold*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoDi16t1YE&feature=related


Yes. Please. Thank you.


----------



## Obakemono

I do hope they have stronger AAA and manpads, or carry over the tracer dart system from BC2 (someone said in the other BF3 threat that the drat system will not be in it). I can deal with prone, snipers and such but when someone gets into a jet/helo they go to town on EVERYONE and there was no real tool to counter this issue. The mobile AAA was weak and fixed AAA/missles just sucked in BF2. I really hope they fix this in BF3.

So, how many peeps pre-ordered this already?


----------



## losttsol

I don't see anything to gain by pre-ordering 8 months ahead of time.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;12328644*
> I do hope they have stronger AAA and manpads, or carry over the tracer dart system from BC2 (someone said in the other BF3 threat that the drat system will not be in it). I can deal with prone, snipers and such but when someone gets into a jet/helo they go to town on EVERYONE and there was no real tool to counter this issue. The mobile AAA was weak and fixed AAA/missles just sucked in BF2. I really hope they fix this in BF3.
> 
> So, how many peeps pre-ordered this already?


Waiting for Steam to put the game up so I can preorder it.

Tracer darts are not going to be in BF3 (Confirmed).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol;12328724*
> I don't see anything to gain by pre-ordering 8 months ahead of time.


Exactly.


----------



## Obakemono

Darn. So is there any word on better Anti-aircraft defenses?


----------



## Higgins

I'm going to pre-order a boxed limited edition as soon as i can, just so that i can forget about it and start saving for a second 5870 or something.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;12328777*
> Darn. So is there any word on better Anti-aircraft defenses?


Honestly I have no idea.

You could always go on twitter and spam Demize!


----------



## thiru

I don't like the direction they're taking with the audio.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329076*
> I don't like the direction they're taking with the audio.


Maybe it's good? What don't you like







theres nothing out there yet


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono;12328777*
> Darn. So is there any word on better Anti-aircraft defenses?


LOL, I miss my MIG.

I miss BF. MW is fun but DC and BF were just epic. I was extremely disappointed with BC series. Not much too them.

I also hope that EA is not pulling another fast one on the BF fans.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12329212*
> Maybe it's good? What don't you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres nothing out there yet


You know how in BC2 every sound would be minimized when a grenade blows up near you? well they're going to do that everywhere. Sounds that they deem "more important" will be enhanced like footsteps inside a house while the sound of say that tank that's 20 feet outside will be minimized. So much for realism.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329244*
> You know how in BC2 every sound would be minimized when a grenade blows up near you? well they're going to do that everywhere. Sounds that they deem "more important" will be enhanced like footsteps inside a house while the sound of say that tank that's 20 feet outside will be minimized. So much for realism.


Isn't it possible to make it the way you want it? Maybe they have done that :O who knows.

They had plenty of time to create Battlefield 3, we shouldn't judge yet


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12329272*
> Isn't it possible to make it the way you want it? Maybe they have done that :O who knows.
> 
> They had plenty of time to create Battlefield 3, we shouldn't judge yet


It's what they said they would do. If you're content with what you're given that's your call.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329374*
> It's what they said they would do. If you're content with what you're given that's your call.


they also said they are making the audio better.

Has dice given us any reason to not trust them? Honestly, have they?

Dice is one company that has pretty much proven they are never content with what they deliver, they constantly have to take it to the next level with each of their games. Sure their releases are buggy, but guess what, so are other games, namely black ops an engine that has been used for many many years. Dice also supports their games better than pretty much anyone else out there.


----------



## Blade Rage

If you guys want access to beta you can get it from buying Medal of Honor. It's still $40 on steam, but I'd consider grabbing it at $10. Let's just hope it keeps on dropping between now and October.

Is anyone good at planting tracer darts on helicopters? Sometimes I rage...


----------



## thiru

Man you guys are such hypocrites.

-someone complains about the game when it's announced
-> fanboys: "why are you judging this game before we know anything about it?" I agree

-someone complains about features announced
-> fanboys: "why are you judging this game before playing?" seriously?

When can we start complaining about games? 2 years down the road when 23 patches haven't fixed something as simple as a functioning red dot on the MG36 in BC2 hardcore (sorry, it WAS fixed, but then was broken again 2 patches later) or dolphin jumping (pretty sure the majority of people don't like this) or C4 jumping (dunno if that's fixed tbh)?

Edit: no you can only get the code if you preordered MOH. The limited edition or Tier 1 edition.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329244*
> You know how in BC2 every sound would be minimized when a grenade blows up near you? well they're going to do that everywhere. Sounds that they deem "more important" will be enhanced like footsteps inside a house while the sound of say that tank that's 20 feet outside will be minimized. So much for realism.


Sorry Semir but you have no basis to make a claim like that. BC2 has the best audio of any game i've played, and they want to take it a step further. Why would you think that they're going to make it sound like you're in a bubble when all they've said is that they want to add more realism into how distance plays into game sounds. That doesn't mean a tank is going to be silent unless you're rubbing your face into it.

EDIT: Also, your point doesn't make sense to apply to audio seeing as you have to hear it to make a judgement call.. its not the same as the number of classes or size of the teams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade Rage;12329567*
> If you guys want access to beta you can get it from buying Medal of Honor. It's still $40 on steam, but I'd consider grabbing it at $10. Let's just hope it keeps on dropping between now and October.
> 
> Is anyone good at planting tracer darts on helicopters? Sometimes I rage...


I got into the 'closed' BC2 beta just fine..

Tracer darts are amazing when the pilots don't use smoke, but nothing beats sniping choppers with tank shells.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12329698*
> Sorry Semir but you have no basis to make a claim like that. BC2 has the best audio of any game i've played, and they want to take it a step further. Why would you think that they're going to make it sound like you're in a bubble when all they've said is that they want to add more realism into how distance plays into game sounds. That doesn't mean a tank is going to be silent unless you're rubbing your face into it.


Now you're putting words in my mouth that I didn't say








Keep it up.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12259753*
> I bet BFBC 3 is gonna have bad hit detection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh.


You're right, it probably will.

Hopefully BF3 won't.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329729*
> Now you're putting words in my mouth that I didn't say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it up.


Sound is scientifically measurable and is probably the one part of a game that developers can make the most realistic when they try. You can hear bit for bit what was recorded when they recorded the sounds, but you can't feel the gun your character is holding. If DICE is aiming for realism, then why would you automatically assume that "every sound would be minimized" ... "Sounds that they deem "more important" will be enhanced like footsteps inside a house while the sound of say that tank that's 20 feet outside will be minimized"?

If they're shooting for realism then thats not what they're going to do, since that doesn't sound realistic.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12329867*
> Sound is scientifically measurable and is probably the one part of a game that developers can make the most realistic when they try. You can hear bit for bit what was recorded when they recorded the sounds, but you can't feel the gun your character is holding. If DICE is aiming for realism, then why would you automatically assume that "every sound would be minimized" ... "Sounds that they deem "more important" will be enhanced like footsteps inside a house while the sound of say that tank that's 20 feet outside will be minimized"?
> 
> If they're shooting for realism then thats not what they're going to do, since that doesn't sound realistic.


Because that's what they said in the illegal scans you posted.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12329923*
> Because that's what they said in the illegal scans you posted.


So rather than this:
Quote:


> "Rather than striving for a cinematic audio experience, the team decided to treat the sound as if it were the soundtrack to a documentary." ... "It's a brighter sounding game. Its less noisy and easier for the player to locate stuff and hear what's what, and its actually a much more accurate portrait of war."


The sentence that defines the audio experience must be:
Quote:


> "For instance, footsteps of a nearby soldier in the same house will be more audible than the shots being volleyed between soldiers outside your window."


Which some how means that sounds will be unrealistically proportioned?

I'm confused.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12330653*
> So rather than this:
> "Rather than striving for a cinematic audio experience, the team decided to treat the sound as if it were the soundtrack to a documentary." ... "It's a brighter sounding game. Its less noisy and easier for the player to locate stuff and hear what's what, and its actually a much more accurate portrait of war."
> 
> The sentence that defines the audio experience must be:
> "For instance, footsteps of a nearby soldier in the same house will be more audible than the shots being volleyed between soldiers outside your window."
> 
> I'm confused.


Yes. If I gave you crap and a cake, and told you had to eat both if you wanted the cake, would you want it?

Ask a friend to walk around in your house and have someone shoot an automatic weapon outside and tell me how that goes for you.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12330703*
> Yes. If I gave you crap and a cake, and told you had to eat both if you wanted the cake, would you want it?
> 
> Ask a friend to walk around in your house and have someone shoot an automatic weapon outside and tell me how that goes for you.


I'd be more willing to try and understand your point if there was at least a gameplay video out or something so that we could _hear_ the *sound.*

You nor i like the exclusion of the commander, but thats a bit different than calling the audio direction crap + cake when the only audio thats out is in the teaser trailer. It could be the most advanced game audio ever made and you're denouncing it before you've even heard it based on a few sentences in a magazine.


----------



## thiru

I'm not denouncing it I said I didn't like the direction it took.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12330801*
> I'm not denouncing it I said I didn't like the direction it took.


The direction being documentary/realistic approach as opposed to cinematic?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12330840*
> The direction being documentary/realistic approach as opposed to cinematic?


Because modifying sound levels is so realistic right?

In fact of all the changes compared to BF2, I don't like a single one, except destruction.

edit: lol a bit harsh here. Like the extra unlocks, extra character progression (as long as it doesn't force you to make several soldiers or log out to switch soldiers), obviously better graphics, better sounds (but not modifying their intensity so that noobs don't get knifed) etc.
What I don't like is no commander, maybe no on-map assets, 4 classes (depends on character skills though I guess so we'll see), etc.

Having squad captains or any individuals with some of the commander's powers does _not_ replace the commander. I don't trust snipers to use artillery like in BC2 (herp derp gonna mortar that sniper because I can't snipe him myself) or the UAV (game over if it's like in BC2), and with all the people who are going to play this game I feel the commander's role is even more important.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Because modifying sound levels is so realistic right?

In fact of all the changes compared to BF2, I don't like a single one, except destruction.

edit: lol a bit harsh here. Like the extra unlocks, extra character progression (as long as it doesn't force you to make several soldiers or log out to switch soldiers), obviously better graphics, better sounds (but not modifying their intensity so that noobs don't get knifed) etc.
What I don't like is no commander, maybe no on-map assets, 4 classes (depends on character skills though I guess so we'll see), etc.

Having squad captains or any individuals with some of the commander's powers does _not_ replace the commander. I don't trust snipers to use artillery like in BC2 (herp derp gonna mortar that sniper because I can't snipe him myself) or the UAV (game over if it's like in BC2), and with all the people who are going to play this game I feel the commander's role is even more important.


sorry, i tend to agree with dice. the commander role was ok. But now its done with the UAV. You have to be tactical and sneaky with the UAV, using it to spot, just like the commander spots enemies, He also calls in a hellfire missle, like a missle barrage. The only thing the UAV cant do is call in a vehicle. He does the same basic support functions as the commander, but its open to more people, and much more active in participation.

The game doesnt have less classes. It has more if you take the various unlocks and combine them in different ways. Its all about giving you more options rather than restrictions. I support the choice of 4 classes.

They have something interesting to do with squads that they wont tell us, so things could be pretty cool when we find out.

Hate on the game all you want, thats fine, everyone can have judgements, but so far DICE is delivering everything we want and more. If you dont like it, well thats your choice, but nothing you said makes the game a bad game. They are continually evolving the series. If you want the same game released 4-5 times, you have call of duty. IF i want battlefield 2, i have it installed, if i want battlefield 3, i will have it installed.

as i said before, when has dice let us down.


----------



## archangelabove

Any idea if they're bringing airplanes back? I miss that about BF2 and BF2142.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *archangelabove*


Any idea if they're bringing airplanes back? I miss that about BF2 and BF2142.


Yes!

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...2011-jets.html


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *archangelabove*


Any idea if they're bringing airplanes back? I miss that about BF2 and BF2142.


If by airplanes you mean jets, then yes. Or at least their 'trailer' had one.

I just hope the medic class doesn't get a machine gun like in bc2, that was just stupid I thought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


IF i want battlefield 2, i have it installed, if i want battlefield 3, i will have it installed.


You have BF3 installed already









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


B(but not modifying their intensity so that noobs don't get knifed) etc.


They way I am hoping this works out is that you can still sneak up on people (of course not everyone has a headset







) but it may just be harder. Hopefully when sneaking in some house if a window is shot out you would be able to hear sounds from outside louder from that window then you would if it wasn't shot.

Lets just hope the sniper class doesn't get a claymore or a motion mine now to make it even easier for them. I am really hoping the class' are basically the same as in BF2 since to me it made a lot more sense than the ones in BC2 where a medic can revive/heal and gets an automatic weapon.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Stop complaining about things you guys dont understand, Bad COmpany 2 has by far the best audio right now in gaming, There not gonna make it worse. In-fact Dice is one of the rare companies that strives to make their game better by taking their time and creating a masterpiece not rehashing the same crap that black ops/modern warfare has been doing for years now. Im so pissed I bought Black Ops it looks/sounds exactly like the previous game. Complete crap.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Stop complaining about things you guys dont understand, Bad COmpany 2 has by far the best audio right now in gaming, There not gonna make it worse. In-fact Dice is one of the rare companies that strives to make their game better by taking their time and creating a masterpiece not rehashing the same crap that black ops/modern warfare has been doing for years now. Im so pissed I bought Black Ops it looks/sounds exactly like the previous game. Complete crap.


I think it sounds worse than any game out there :X

Especially the sniper... ahhahaa


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


sorry, i tend to agree with dice. the commander role was ok. But now its done with the UAV. You have to be tactical and sneaky with the UAV, using it to spot, just like the commander spots enemies, He also calls in a hellfire missle, like a missle barrage. The only thing the UAV cant do is call in a vehicle. He does the same basic support functions as the commander, but its open to more people, and much more active in participation.

Hate on the game all you want, thats fine, everyone can have judgements, but so far DICE is delivering everything we want and more. If you dont like it, well thats your choice, but nothing you said makes the game a bad game. They are continually evolving the series. If you want the same game released 4-5 times, you have call of duty. IF i want battlefield 2, i have it installed, if i want battlefield 3, i will have it installed.

as i said before, when has dice let us down.


The commander did more than that, and it was a pretty awesome game when there'd be a good one who use all his abilities and give orders and stuff. Those days will be gone I fear.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not hating on the game, I'm criticizing some of its features. I'm going to preorder it (because EA is forcing me to) and as long as it's better than BC2 I'll probably love it. 
But unlike some of you, even when I'm hyped about a game, I don't necessarily agree with every feature that's added to the game and praise it as the perfect messiah of gaming.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


I just hope the medic class doesn't get a machine gun like in bc2, that was just stupid I thought.

They way I am hoping this works out is that you can still sneak up on people (of course not everyone has a headset







) but it may just be harder. Hopefully when sneaking in some house if a window is shot out you would be able to hear sounds from outside louder from that window then you would if it wasn't shot.

Lets just hope the sniper class doesn't get a claymore or a motion mine now to make it even easier for them. I am really hoping the class' are basically the same as in BF2 since to me it made a lot more sense than the ones in BC2 where a medic can revive/heal and gets an automatic weapon.


If you turn on wartapes in BC2 it gives you little taste of what sound modification might look like. The sound quality is crappy as hell (which is why I disabled it even though it made me un-knifable) and BF3 will improve it by miles (I certainly hope so).

Also machine guns for medics and the other BC2 classes are very probably going to make a comeback since Dice said it they preferred it to BF2142's classes (they said this in a video about BF







4F) and it's why they're used in BF







4F too.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Stop complaining about things you guys dont understand, Bad COmpany 2 has by far the best audio right now in gaming, There not gonna make it worse.


What exactly do you think I don't understand? I've probably played BC2 more than you did.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


If you turn on wartapes in BC2 it gives you little taste of what sound modification might look like. The sound quality is crappy as hell (which is why I disabled it even though it made me un-knifable) and BF3 will improve it by miles


What are you talking about? The whole point of war tapes is to give you that gritty, in-the-heat-of-battle feel. Having a highly processed sound output is probably the worst thing they could do. By adding that noise in the background and dirtying it a bit, they achieved a sound of war no other shooter has. Just not liking it personally doesn't make the quality crap.


----------



## Vhati

im ok with medics having lmgs, its better than medics having a voss, or baur.

The lmgs are god awful at moving combat. they are great medium, long range, but no better than an assault rifle or submachine guns.

Any sort of movement while firing the lmgs make them innaccurate as hell, while the assault rifles and smgs can fire while moving sighted, or unsighted and keep reasonable accuracy, making them all better choices for close range combat. Long range combat, they are slightly worse than other weapon options, or equal. Keep in mind the difference between most weapons to get a kill is 1 bullet.

war tapes was actually a designed to provide the old ww2 footage sound and feel. All the different sound selections provide different feel also, i expect to see multiple options again.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


What are you talking about? The whole point of war tapes is to give you that gritty, in-the-heat-of-battle feel. Having a highly processed sound output is probably the worst thing they could do. By adding that noise in the background and dirtying it a bit, they achieved a sound of war no other shooter has. Just not liking it personally doesn't make the quality crap.


Umm turn wartapes off, because I don't think you realize how bad it makes the game sound.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Umm turn wartapes off, because I don't think you realize how bad it makes the game sound.


I have heard both, and frankly, if you like war games/environments, you would definitely play with it. The immersion is far greater. It gives you that gritty feeling. Indoors it feels like you're actually indoors and your squad mates are actually standing around as the sounds bounce off the walls etc.

I find it especially interesting in open landscapes. The distant sounds and the feeling of a vast expanse really works well. If you don't like, perhaps you could explain why? Otherwise, it's just an opinion .

or


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


I have heard both, and frankly, if you like war games/environments, you would definitely play with it. The immersion is far greater. It gives you that gritty feeling. Indoors it feels like you're actually indoors and your squad mates are actually standing around as the sounds bounce off the walls etc.

I find it especially interesting in open landscapes. The distant sounds and the feeling of a vast expanse really works well. If you don't like, perhaps you could explain why? Otherwise, it's just an opinion .

or











i dont like war tapes, it dirties up the audio, and creates unrealistic reverbs with everything. That doesnt mean i want it removed, i'm glad that its an option for those that want it, but it just creates a mess of the audio, and some will like that, but i keep mine on headphones because i enjoy that style.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


I have heard both, and frankly, if you like war games/environments, you would definitely play with it. The immersion is far greater. It gives you that gritty feeling. Indoors it feels like you're actually indoors and your squad mates are actually standing around as the sounds bounce off the walls etc.

I find it especially interesting in open landscapes. The distant sounds and the feeling of a vast expanse really works well. If you don't like, perhaps you could explain why? Otherwise, it's just an opinion .

or

[IMsG]http://darrens.tripod.com/troll4.jpg[/IMG]


lol.... it sounds the worst indoors. Go in a room of the same sizes and tell me if your footsteps sound that loud and echo that much. Then get a tank to fire a shell and tell me if the footsteps are still audible. It's pretty ridiculous and its only purpose is to hear people in the same house as you better.

Gritty feeling? more like IN YOUR FACE feeling. I'm guessing you also like muddy bass and wear Beats by Dr Dre?


----------



## DBEAU

What is this wartapes?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


What is this wartapes?


It's an audio setting that makes everything louder and reverberating. Makes footsteps and enemy yelling much easier to hear.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's an audio setting that makes everything louder and reverberating. Makes footsteps and enemy yelling much easier to hear.


How do you enable/disable it. Is it off by default? I don't recall seeing an option for this in the menu anywhere.


----------



## thiru

It's an audio setting...
Under audio...


----------



## DBEAU

Gee thanks...


----------



## thiru

You sure you don't want any more details?


----------



## Higgins

Can we all calm down?

DBEAU go to the BC2 in game settings and near the middle bottom (IIRC) there should be an audio type. It defaults to "Hi-Fi" i think and you can switch it to headphones or wartapes.


----------



## rogueblade

I never got to own BF2. Did BF2 have a rush mode? I hope BF3 will. That's all I do in BC2


----------



## thiru

No.

Not really adapted to BF gameplay.


----------



## Lune

I hope they stick to the usual BF2 modes in BF3... I honestly hate Conquest in BC2... it's all about Rush there.

But RUSH + BF3 = not good


----------



## rogueblade

Ah, so what is 'the' gamemode of BF2/BF3 if Rush will be gone?


----------



## thiru

Dunno if rush will be in BF3 yet. BF2 had only 1 mode. What you call conquest.


----------



## EfemaN

Higgins, you should definitely organize the OP into spoiler tag sections. GI scans in one, wallpapers in another, etc. It'd clean it up quite a bit, and this thread is going to be getting more and more traffic








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12336739*
> Ah, so what is 'the' gamemode of BF2/BF3 if Rush will be gone?


I would guess that Conquest is going to be the main mode, as it was in the previous battlefield games (I guess I can't speak for BF2142, as I didn't play it). They might throw some TDM modes in.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12336839*
> Higgins, you should definitely organize the OP into spoiler tag sections. GI scans in one, wallpapers in another, etc. It'd clean it up quite a bit, and this thread is going to be getting more and more traffic


Thats a good idea. Didn't even think about using spoiler tags to cut down the clutter.


----------



## thiru

You could probably use some ideas from my official thread.


----------



## funky882

I hope it has a zombies








64 player survival mode!!!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882;12336940*
> I hope it has a zombies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player survival mode!!!


GTHO
this isn't COD


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882;12336940*
> I hope it has a zombies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player survival mode!!!


Please no COD.


----------



## funky882

I don't play COD, but i love nazi zombies and gears of wars horde mode.
It wouldn't make the game any less to include it and i think alot of people would have fun with it.
way to shoot down a semi-good idea.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

i wonder if i will need to replace the ol 5850... it barely breaks a sweat on bad co 2 so i don't know.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12336888*
> Thats a good idea. Didn't even think about using spoiler tags to cut down the clutter.


Looks great now!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882;12336985*
> I don't play COD, but i love nazi zombies and gears of wars horde mode.
> It wouldn't make the game any less to include it and i think alot of people would have fun with it.
> way to shoot down a semi-good idea.


Those modes wouldn't make sense on a very open games like Battlefield. They work in CoD and GoW because their maps are small and claustrophobic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civilian_pr0ject;12336998*
> i wonder if i will need to replace the ol 5850... it barely breaks sweat on bad co 2 so i don't know.


It's far above minimum specs, so no, not necessarily. The only reason you'd need to replace or add another is if you wanted to crank up the graphics. I know I'm grabbing another 560 the moment I realize I can't max out the game


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funky882;12336985*
> I don't play COD, but i love nazi zombies and gears of wars horde mode.
> It wouldn't make the game any less to include it and i think alot of people would have fun with it.
> way to shoot down a semi-good idea.


Zombies in war games are associated with COD. BF3 wants to shoot down COD by being a better game, not by imitating it.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wonder how much hype they will have to produce to make more people buy this game then whatever garbage the next cod game will be (same engine that is as old as cod4 now I would imagine too).


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12337198*
> I wonder how much hype they will have to produce to make more people buy this game then whatever garbage the next cod game will be (same engine that is as old as cod4 now I would imagine too).


I do hope that there will be some epic ad campaign to really put BF3 out. But then again, as I've seen some people say, I'd rather have CoD keep their raging kids and poor players away from BF3; it's going to sell well, and it's going to have plenty of traffic, whether it takes people away from CoD or not.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12337198*
> I wonder how much hype they will have to produce to make more people buy this game then whatever garbage the next cod game will be (same engine that is as old as cod4 now I would imagine too).


Modern Crapfare 3 will be the best game ever.

1. No mod tools

2. No dedicated servers










Also what I hate about games that include SP and MP at the same time is that there will be a bunch of loosers saying how bad SP is or how bad MP is because they suck.. and that will make the game 8/10 or something /sigh

Anyone who gives low rating on BF3 because of SP is an idiot.


----------



## enri95

can't wait for some videos ;0


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;12337316*
> can't wait for some videos ;0


I think that will be the day I reborn


----------



## Higgins

Cleaned up and modified the OP, again.

Hopefully there aren't too many CoD that come over to BF3. There are enough BC2 players who run around without any regard for teammates or objectives.


----------



## rogueblade

Seriously, I think a lot of you are band wagon Nazi's and simply hate other games for the sake of hating/following/being cool/being one dimensional.

Just because CoD is a another shooter that is similar and exactly the same genre wise doesn't mean you have to hate it because you love BF.

I bet half of you yelling about 'CoD Crapfare for 14 year olds' own at least mw2 or blackops and have played them extensively and are under the age of 18.
I play the CoD and BF series and enjoy playing them both for their own reasons.
It's like half of you think you'll be regarded a sell-out for liking the opposite series? Who gives a f***? It's sad enough if you even think that way.

Do you suck at 'twitch reaction' gaming? Too bad, it doesn't make CoD an 'omg what garbage' game. I suck at micro-managment, but I don't hate Starcraft or SupComm.

Nothing wrong with hating a game, some people just hate certain things, but when half of you follow one post after the other 'HAHA YEA COD OMG WHAT CRAP!'.....at that point I'm just like seriously?









*sigh*....I'm tired and I have a cold and am male pms-ing


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12337346*
> Cleaned up and modified the OP, again.
> 
> Hopefully there aren't too many CoD that come over to BF3. There are enough BC2 players who run around without any regard for teammates or objectives.


the OP looks awesome man, nice work!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12337412*
> -snip-


I've played both MW2 and Black Ops. They're run of the mill run and gun games with the added "dimension" of killstreaks and perks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12337442*
> the OP looks awesome man, nice work!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12337412*
> Seriously, I think a lot of you are band wagon Nazi's and simply hate other games for the sake of hating/following/being cool/being one dimensional.
> *snip*


Actually, no. I've played MW1 and MW2 thoroughly and spent a good few hours in each's MP. It's not a bad game in itself, but there are quite a few flaws in build quality, and the players have given it a terrible reputation. The game doesn't put much of an emphasis on teamplay; combine that with the general population of Xbox Live, etc., and it's not a pretty sight. The game is basically a run&gun arcade-y shooter, and in my opinion and in the opinions of many of the people on this forum, that formula just does not compete with Battlefield.

That's my two cents.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12337412*
> Seriously, I think a lot of you are band wagon Nazi's and simply hate other games for the sake of hating/following/being cool/being one dimensional.
> 
> Just because CoD is a another shooter that is similar and exactly the same genre wise doesn't mean you have to hate it because you love BF.
> 
> I bet half of you yelling about 'CoD Crapfare for 14 year olds' own at least mw2 or blackops and have played them extensively and are under the age of 18.
> I play the CoD and BF series and enjoy playing them both for their own reasons.
> It's like half of you think you'll be regarded a sell-out for liking the opposite series? Who gives a f***? It's sad enough if you even think that way.
> 
> Do you suck at 'twitch reaction' gaming? Too bad, it doesn't make CoD an 'omg what garbage' game. I suck at micro-managment, but I don't hate Starcraft or SupComm.
> 
> Nothing wrong with hating a game, some people just hate certain things, but when half of you follow one post after the other 'HAHA YEA COD OMG WHAT CRAP!'.....at that point I'm just like seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*....I'm tired and I have a cold and am male pms-ing


I have nothing against COD series, It's just that they get boring very fast : / Everything is so easy.. especially HC S&D, all you need is the most expensive headset (quality wise) and you can dominate an entire team because you can hear them breathing.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12337412*
> Seriously, I think a lot of you are band wagon Nazi's and simply hate other games for the sake of hating/following/being cool/being one dimensional.
> 
> Just because CoD is a another shooter that is similar and exactly the same genre wise doesn't mean you have to hate it because you love BF.
> 
> I bet half of you yelling about 'CoD Crapfare for 14 year olds' own at least mw2 or blackops and have played them extensively and are under the age of 18.
> I play the CoD and BF series and enjoy playing them both for their own reasons.
> It's like half of you think you'll be regarded a sell-out for liking the opposite series? Who gives a f***? It's sad enough if you even think that way.
> 
> Do you suck at 'twitch reaction' gaming? Too bad, it doesn't make CoD an 'omg what garbage' game. I suck at micro-managment, but I don't hate Starcraft or SupComm.
> 
> Nothing wrong with hating a game, some people just hate certain things, but when half of you follow one post after the other 'HAHA YEA COD OMG WHAT CRAP!'.....at that point I'm just like seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*....I'm tired and I have a cold and am male pms-ing


I'm 21. I don't own any of the COD from MW1 to BO. I played MW1 at a cousin's house for 2 weeks and got bored of it. When I heard that the sequels would have more of the same crap that made me not like MW1, I didn't bother to try them.

There simply aren't a lot of people who like both types of games. BF is so much slower paced and open and focused on team work.

edit: and I didn't suck at them. In the space of 2 weeks, even though I hadn't played any video games for 2 years because of living in a dorm, I kept being in the top of the scoreboard in the end.


----------



## Nelson2011

Damn my bf2 disk 2 is bad or something my computer won't read and it's not even scratched


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011;12340395*
> Damn my bf2 disk 2 is bad or something my computer won't read and it's not even scratched


Just download a cracked version or something, not like you don't own the game.

All of my games that aren't from Steam are from random local sites where I download with some crazy speed







since I buy stuff online... no disc and downloading from outside my country isn't as fast!


----------



## Higgins

All you need to do is find an .iso for it. The 2nd disk doesnt have any disk protection, and the 1.50 patch removed the disk check either way.


----------



## Nelson2011

k thanks guys


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funky882*


I hope it has a zombies








64 player survival mode!!!













































Unlike COD, BF3 isn't made to attract 10 year olds.


----------



## zoodecks

when this game comes out I plan to be the 1st to hit max rank, let the egotistic comments BEGIN


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Seriously, I think a lot of you are band wagon Nazi's and simply hate other games for the sake of hating/following/being cool/being one dimensional.

Just because CoD is a another shooter that is similar and exactly the same genre wise doesn't mean you have to hate it because you love BF.

I bet half of you yelling about 'CoD Crapfare for 14 year olds' own at least mw2 or blackops and have played them extensively and are under the age of 18. 
I play the CoD and BF series and enjoy playing them both for their own reasons.
It's like half of you think you'll be regarded a sell-out for liking the opposite series? Who gives a f***? It's sad enough if you even think that way.

Do you suck at 'twitch reaction' gaming? Too bad, it doesn't make CoD an 'omg what garbage' game. I suck at micro-managment, but I don't hate Starcraft or SupComm.

Nothing wrong with hating a game, some people just hate certain things, but when half of you follow one post after the other 'HAHA YEA COD OMG WHAT CRAP!'.....at that point I'm just like seriously?









*sigh*....I'm tired and I have a cold and am male pms-ing


You shouldn't make posts like that in a thread like this. You're just asking to get picked on. Your not an hero. lol.

I own MW1 and the game is simply too easy. Got boring after 35 hours (steam counted for me). Seeing that MW2 and Black Ops are the same exact game, I won't bother buying them.
As for "twitch reaction" gaming.... Ever heard of Counter Strike?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


You shouldn't make posts like that in a thread like this. You're just asking to get picked on. Your not an hero. lol.

I own MW1 and the game is simply too easy. Got boring after 35 hours (steam counted for me). Seeing that MW2 and Black Ops are the same exact game, I won't bother buying them.
As for "twitch reaction" gaming.... *Ever heard of Counter Strike*?


Gawd... I remember how I had gotten back into CSS a few years ago. I put hundreds of hours into that game in a matter of a couple months. I started AWP'ing 'cause it was the cool thing to do; and I have to say, THAT is twitch gaming right there... CoD is spray'n'pray compared to CSS (or just in general).

I think we should end the CoD bashing right about now


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


You shouldn't make posts like that in a thread like this. You're just asking to get picked on. Your not an hero. lol.

I own MW1 and the game is simply too easy. Got boring after 35 hours (steam counted for me). Seeing that MW2 and Black Ops are the same exact game, I won't bother buying them.
As for "twitch reaction" gaming.... Ever heard of Counter Strike?


Who are you to moderate me? It's a perfectly fair discussion and people made perfectly fair responses to my original rant. Apart from you. 
Picked on, what are you, 14 years old as well? No one was picking on anyone until right now.

No I've never heard of Counter Strike.


----------



## goldboy

the first game I ever played online was MW2

this is not because I am a child - but rather I never got into gaming until recently (i.e. mw2 release)

I bought the game on release and after putting in around 40 hours into - my K/D ratio was 2.0 +

MIND YOU i was playing on the XBOX - which is what the game was made for

not the ps3, nor the PC, it was made for casual FPS players on the XBOX

hence the amount of skill reqiured is quite low - it is more luck based - so this takes out the challenge, and very soon, it gets boring

you dont get out what you put in

I.E. if you put in 20+ days play time, you won't be 20+ days good - unlinke say CS:S

I still play mw2 (only game I really play) because it is the only game I own on XBOX, and I am currently waiting for my PC to get built

but in my 5 days play time

I have 'mastered' - sniping - quick scoping - run and gunning - noob tubing- knfing - assault rifles

I have played as all of these classes and have gotten 2.0+ K/D ratio in each

the game was designed for 15 year olds ENUFF SAID


----------



## thiru

If it was luck based your K/D would be around 1.

But yeah requires no skill.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


If it was luck based your K/D would be around 1.

But yeah requires no skill.


I lol'd.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


No I've never heard of Counter Strike.












Anyway, i don't see how MW2 or CS:S applies to Battlefield 3 at all.


----------



## Higgins

Heres a video interview that Game Informer did with DICE.

http://gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2011/02/11/dice-interview-building-battlefield-3.aspx

[Thanks Lune]


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I'm guessing you also like muddy bass and wear Beats by Dr Dre?


Uncalled for man...


----------



## thiru

Hahahaha


----------



## Higgins

A heads up for anyone who saw it. The reports of EA confirming an October beta date for BF3 were made by a fake twitter account.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/02/battlefie...ng-in-october/

I would assume they would have the beta over the summer, but that's probably just me wanting to play it ASAP.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


A heads up for anyone who saw it. The reports of EA confirming an October beta date for BF3 were made by a fake twitter account.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/02/battlefie...ng-in-october/

I would assume they would have the beta over the summer, but that's probably just me wanting to play it ASAP.










Well now sir it depends on a few different things. Are we getting a real beta? Probably not, probably just a DEMO like all the other beta's from DICE.

BC2 beta was primary just a DEMO, because there was no noticable changes from the BETA and Release. Minus the options for DX11 that shipped with the full game.

MOH BETA was just a DEMO as well, as no changes were visible from BETA to release. Time frame was not there either for the Devs to respond from feedback on MOH.

I gave up on their so called "beta"s. They are just hyped up demo's so the game will sell. They are not true beta's like BF2 and BF2142 had. Where it was in the publics hands for a few months, and changes were made by the devs. I predict the exact same will happen for BF3.

The "before oct 12th thing" and how it was labeled as BUY MOH:LIMITED EDITION TO GET BF3 BETA, it all just backs up that fact that its just hyped up DEMOS to sell their next game.

That's just in my eyes. If you want a BETA to be successful, drop the marketing crap, the videos for the BETAS and making it look like any 12 yr old can be in it. As it stands now these BETA's are only doing one thing right, actually let people play the game before they buy.

Look at the MOH beta and how nothing changed with it at release, fans hated MOH because of what they saw in the beta and knew no changes would be made from BETA to LAUNCH (like BC2) So why buy it. Plus for the fact MOH was just rushed to make money also didn't help sales.

I pray for BF3 to be good and god like. But money talks these days,


----------



## thiru

Are you kidding me? the rubber banding in the BC2 beta was so bad and consistent I actually thought it was a feature to mimic sliding on snow and ice.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


A heads up for anyone who saw it. The reports of EA confirming an October beta date for BF3 were made by a fake twitter account.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/02/battlefie...ng-in-october/

I would assume they would have the beta over the summer, but that's probably just me wanting to play it ASAP.










If the game gets released in October or smth like that.. then the beta will be here soon I guess


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, I expect the beta to be within June-August.

Can't wait for it, damn it!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Will this game support the 360controller unlike bf2, and i dont care to hear keyboard and mouse is better thx


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


Will this game support the 360controller unlike bf2, and i dont care to hear keyboard and mouse is better thx


No controller support


----------



## Qu1ckset

Lol i guess im just going to have to learn how to play keyboard and mouse better.. its just so hard remembering all the keys coming from 10yrs of console gaming lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Are you kidding me? the rubber banding in the BC2 beta was so bad and consistent I actually thought it was a feature to mimic sliding on snow and ice.


Agree 100%

There were a ton of server side issues having to do with lag spikes and rubber banding that they fixed between the beta + early patches. Also in the beta, M-Com stations were extremely easy to destroy with C4 + tank shells which made rounds really short if the Russian team knew what they were doing.


----------



## DBEAU

I've gotten invited to the beta for the majority of past DICE games (BF:heroes, Play4free, bc2, MOH)

Do you think I have a chance of getting into the beta even if I didn't preorder MOH?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I've gotten invited to the beta for the majority of past DICE games (BF:heroes, Play4free, bc2, MOH)

Do you think I have a chance of getting into the beta even if I didn't preorder MOH?


I didn't preorder it.. but pretty sure there will be some other way of getting in


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I didn't preorder it.. but pretty sure there will be some other way of getting in


Probably near the later stages of the beta they will allow the general public to join in to test features that they require lots of people to test.

I feel sorry for anyone who actually bought MoH just to get into BF3 beta.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I've gotten invited to the beta for the majority of past DICE games (BF:heroes, Play4free, bc2, MOH)

Do you think I have a chance of getting into the beta even if I didn't preorder MOH?


I don't know to laugh, or cry.

Gamespot, Fileplanet are the two to look out for, for BETA's that is. Plus BF3 is huge, I mean its BF3, the BF everyone wanted from 2005 BF2. So i'm sure there will be loads of chances for the public to get their hands on.

The whole

"BUY MOH:LE TO GET BETA ACCESS TO BF3" is all a big marketing joke to get you to buy crappy game, so you can have access to something that you really want (BF3).

It's EA marketing at its finest


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Probably near the later stages of the beta they will allow the general public to join in to test features that they require lots of people to test.

I feel sorry for anyone who actually bought MoH just to get into BF3 beta.


Let's hope so







I know many people that will let me play on their accounts so /care really


----------



## Lune

What do you guys think of base raping? I run no base rape rule on our BC2 server and it's going really great.. maybe I should use it on BF3 too.

By no base raping I mean don't just go into enemy base and destroy every single person with a jet or anything like that.. go work on your objectives.

I allow everything else you can possilby think of.. main base anti air guns can be destoyed (such as vads) you can steal / destroy enemy vehicles (destroy their jets in BF3) just no soldier farming for KDR.

Many people like that ;o what are your thoughts

You can check the thread in here - http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...rules-bf3.html


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What do you guys think of base raping? I run no base rape rule on our BC2 server and it's going really great.. maybe I should use it on BF3 too.

By no base raping I mean don't just go into enemy base and destroy every single person with a jet or anything like that.. go work on your objectives.

I allow everything else you can possilby think of.. main base anti air guns can be destoyed (such as vads) you can steal / destroy enemy vehicles (destroy their jets in BF3) just no soldier farming for KDR.

Many people like that ;o what are your thoughts

You can check the thread in here - http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...rules-bf3.html


i personally do not base rape, but i feel it is a legitimate tactic. Battlefield games have a fantastic anti spawn kill skill. spawning on squad members and leaders. If your team got pushed back into the spawn, you deserve to get raped.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


i personally do not base rape, but i feel it is a legitimate tactic.


I do not base rape aswell, it's very easy and boring : /


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I don't know to laugh, or cry.

Gamespot, Fileplanet are the two to look out for, for BETA's that is. Plus BF3 is huge, I mean its BF3, the BF everyone wanted from 2005 BF2. So i'm sure there will be loads of chances for the public to get their hands on.

The whole

"BUY MOH:LE TO GET BETA ACCESS TO BF3" is all a big marketing joke to get you to buy crappy game, so you can have access to something that you really want (BF3).

It's EA marketing at its finest










Laugh or cry? Why? Did i say something stupid?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


Laugh or cry?


Both! At the same time!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12375166*
> What do you guys think of base raping? I run no base rape rule on our BC2 server and it's going really great.. maybe I should use it on BF3 too.
> 
> By no base raping I mean don't just go into enemy base and destroy every single person with a jet or anything like that.. go work on your objectives.
> 
> I allow everything else you can possilby think of.. main base anti air guns can be destoyed (such as vads) you can steal / destroy enemy vehicles (destroy their jets in BF3) just no soldier farming for KDR.
> 
> Many people like that ;o what are your thoughts
> 
> You can check the thread in here - http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1390744-dont-allow-admins-run-stupid-rules-bf3.html


Base raping is just stupid, but your team does deserve it if your pushed back that far. Plus I have not seen base raping as much in BC2 as i did in BF2 (well with jets and crap its easier to base rape). BC2 with squads and stuff usually make this stuff not happen (base raping). USually if I grab a quad and run out of spawn someone will spawn on me and well cap a flag. Works both ways, if someone grabs it i spawn etc etc.

In BF2 it was just pure gay. Like of Gulf Of Oman, stupid 15yr old F-35 pilots who just use their MG and mow you down in MEC spawn waiting for a jet or chopper. That is just GAY and i hated it. Yes nothing felt better than dropping a bomb on spawn and getting like 3-4 kills each time, but soon as your on the other end, it was just the worst thing ever and I quickly stopped. That kinda base rape better not return in BF3. I honestly wouldn't be mad if Main base (the capped main base that can't be cap'd) had a No Fly Zone area like there is if you go out of bounds in BC2. That would HELP limit the base rapers, but they could still swoop in and bomb you. I wouldn't even mind DICE like somehow disables the MG and bombs on jets once they enter that No Fly Zone.

Sure thats not realistic, but sure beats getting shot at spawn or bombed.


----------



## gablain

Anybody else find his right leg looks weird on the poster ?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12376437*
> but soon as your on the other end, it was just the worst thing ever and I quickly stopped.


So you admit to just waiting at base for a jet and complain about it :?


----------



## Lune

I never wait for anything







jump in the first thing thats there and just go pwn something rofl


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12376476*
> So you admit to just waiting at base for a jet and complain about it :?


What did I admit? Who said I just wait at base? Did you miss the part of BASE RAPING?

Usually means your stuck at base, and getting raped.... I really am lost on what you said..

EDIT: Oh i see, you just read it wrong;
When I said
Quote:


> but soon as your on the other end, it was just the worst thing ever and I quickly stopped.


I meant base raping the other team, when your on the other end (MEC) I quickly stopped base raping them (as USMC). This was like way back when BF2 got released..

For a second I thought you were another one of those kids who love to put words in people's mouth.


----------



## Higgins

Here is a demo of the radiosity (real-time) lighting in Frostbite 2 for anyone who hasn't seen it already. Also been added to the OP.

  
 You Tube


----------



## rogueblade

Did BF2 have enemy spotting (bc2)? Do you think or want it to be in BF3?


----------



## knoxy_14

i like the anti base raping but i think if someone is just sniping from their base and think if they get shot the other guy dies also i think that person should get kicked from the game


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12385872*
> Did BF2 have enemy spotting (bc2)? Do you think or want it to be in BF3?


BF2 it was only on the minimap that they showed up.

I would prefer that.

I did have an idea though for the 3d spotting. It was that 3d spotting should only give your squadmates the visual que. Or squadmates regardless of distance, and to people within 5 yards of your character.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12376437*
> Base raping is just stupid, but your team does deserve it if your pushed back that far. Plus I have not seen base raping as much in BC2 as i did in BF2 (well with jets and crap its easier to base rape). BC2 with squads and stuff usually make this stuff not happen (base raping). USually if I grab a quad and run out of spawn someone will spawn on me and well cap a flag. Works both ways, if someone grabs it i spawn etc etc.
> 
> In BF2 it was just pure gay. Like of Gulf Of Oman, stupid 15yr old F-35 pilots who just use their MG and mow you down in MEC spawn waiting for a jet or chopper. That is just GAY and i hated it. Yes nothing felt better than dropping a bomb on spawn and getting like 3-4 kills each time, but soon as your on the other end, it was just the worst thing ever and I quickly stopped. That kinda base rape better not return in BF3. I honestly wouldn't be mad if Main base (the capped main base that can't be cap'd) had a No Fly Zone area like there is if you go out of bounds in BC2. That would HELP limit the base rapers, but they could still swoop in and bomb you. *I wouldn't even mind DICE like somehow disables the MG and bombs on jets once they enter that No Fly Zone.*
> 
> Sure thats not realistic, but sure beats getting shot at spawn or bombed.


Hell, they could do the Mechwarrior Living Legends (Crysis Mod) implementation and have automatic short-range AA in the uncaps; it'd discourage any kind of flying over the base. The only problem I see with that is that the pilot being tracked in a dogfight could just fly over the uncap to get away from his pursuer; then again, no pilot in their right mind would fly low over an enemy base in real life








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12385928*
> BF2 it was only on the minimap that they showed up.
> 
> I would prefer that.
> 
> I did have an idea though for the 3d spotting. It was that 3d spotting should only give your squadmates the visual que. Or squadmates regardless of distance, and to people within 5 yards of your character.


I admit it's a little cheap to notify the ENTIRE team when you notice a target. It would definitely make sense to see the 3D marker only within a certain vicinity of the person who targeted it.


----------



## slickwilly

I liked the spotting in BF2142, first you had to get the battle net. upgrade and after that it was automatic, if someone in your squad saw an enemy you would be given a target designator with distance to target info


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12386482*
> Hell, they could do the Mechwarrior Living Legends (Crysis Mod) implementation and have automatic short-range AA in the uncaps; it'd discourage any kind of flying over the base. The only problem I see with that is that the pilot being tracked in a dogfight could just fly over the uncap to get away from his pursuer; then again, no pilot in their right mind would fly low over an enemy base in real life


I totally forgot about that! Didn't crysis wars MP also have like automatic AA on carriers or something that shot you?

I remember some game or maybe it was crysis, where it had auto turrets that shot you for doing something wrong or bad. But yes, I like your idea







Be nice if the carrier would light you up with this;









Just like they had in BF2, but make they automatic







Course could only be put on carriers but still be awesome.

Man.... im kinda really upset now that I'm getting all these idea's floating in my head and sadly







No mod tools....*TEAR*


----------



## luckypunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12387219*
> Man.... im kinda really upset now that I'm getting all these idea's floating in my head and sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mod tools....*TEAR*


i think they hinted at modding support judging from these 4 tweets from the [email protected] thread

"SLBartley
Is Frostbite going to be licensed out, or is strictly a DICE tool?

repi
Frostbite is not going to be licensed out, strictly DICE/EA internal tech. we focus on creating great games, not selling tech

Flyfunner5
does this mean no modding? & how about random weather effects, time of map, & unscripted destruction. D2.0 is a bore

repi
licensing has nothing to do with modding"


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk;12400949*
> -snip-


Lets hope that there are mod tools eventually. I can't even imagine what people would be able to do with frostbite 2.


----------



## DOOOLY

What do you guys think they will have for jets i am guessing F-22,but it would be nice to fly a j-10 again but no chinese army this time around.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

The BF3 rep just told him modding had nothing to do with licensing. How do you suppose he could have put it in another way even?

Plus they already said for the time being they rather focus on making the game and not making a developer tool for the general public.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;12402335*
> What do you guys think they will have for jets i am guessing F-22,but it would be nice to fly a j-10 again but no chinese army this time around.


I doubt will see the F-22 as its not really new and was out before BF2 hit, thats why the F-35 was chosen for BF2 as it was still super new and in testing. Im sure the F-35 will return along with the upgraded Hornets and F-15. I'm sure china and mec have the usually migs but upgraded versions.

Be nice if they added the new T-50


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12402470*
> I doubt will see the F-22 as its not really new and was out before BF2 hit, thats why the F-35 was chosen for BF2 as it was still super new and in testing. Im sure the F-35 will return along with the upgraded Hornets and F-15. I'm sure china and mec have the usually migs but upgraded versions.
> 
> Be nice if they added the new T-50










Yes! That'd be perfect, and China gets the Chengdu J-20. And the U.S. gets the... hmm....

Couldn't find a decent top-down shot.


----------



## kcuestag

Would be nice if it had an F-18










I just find that plane too sexy, must be that my father flys one of these


----------



## rogueblade

I would love to see a European fighter though I highly doubt it:

The EF Typhoon 
The Dassault Rafale
The Saab Gripen


----------



## Hy3RiD

New ava.








Can't wait for this. Pre-ordered special edition on amazon


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


New ava.








Can't wait for this. Pre-ordered special edition on amazon










You are now *special*!


----------



## rogueblade

*This thread is now diamonds*


----------



## Phoenixlight

Since BC2 sucked so much I don't think this will be worth playing either.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12405871*
> Since BC2 sucked so much I don't think this will be worth playing either.


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## rogueblade

god dammit who is that in your avatar, I see it too often now.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12406270*
> Obvious troll is obvious.


The aiming just sucks though compared to Call of Duty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12406363*
> god dammit who is that in your avatar, I see it too often now.


Do you mean me?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12406951*
> The aiming just sucks though compared to Call of Duty.


Because battlefield games don't have laser guns.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12406951*
> The aiming just sucks though compared to Call of Duty.
> 
> Do you mean me?


The girl, duh

Aiming is just fine in BC2. Also what does BC2 has to do with Battlefield 2 & 3 ?


----------



## rogueblade

The girl avatar duh, the f*** would I want to know about something with anime!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12407263*
> The girl avatar duh, the f*** would I want to know about something with anime!


Anime fails on so many levels ;(


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12407194*
> Aiming is just fine in BC2. Also what does BC2 has to do with Battlefield 2 & 3 ?


Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Welcome to bullet flytime and how games should be.. And how real life guns are, sigh


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Sowwy, sniping too hard for you?


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Realism is a big factor for Battlefield. Not as much as ARMA or something on that level but the level of realism is leaps and bounds higher than CoD. Try going from CoD to ARMA and then you will see that Battlefield is much easier than you think it is.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Aww firing actual bullets instead of lasers is to hard. Don't play BF3 then, CoD players won't be missed.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12407414*
> Aww firing actual bullets instead of lasers is to hard. Don't play BF3 then, CoD players won't be missed.


I really, really hope they never get to play Battlefield 3


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Cant wait for this game i've been playing BF since BF1942 this one better be the best one yet or i will be very disappointed


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12407289*
> Anime fails on so many levels ;(


It's one of those things I just hate in life on so many levels.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12407375*
> Welcome to bullet flytime and how games should be.. And how real life guns are, sigh


Well I guess some people like games because they're not 100% entirely realistic, they're just made for fun.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA










Sorry,but that is one of the lamest things I have ever heard.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407330*
> Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;12408126*
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,but that is one of the lamest things I have ever heard.


lol should I sig it.


----------



## Phoenixlight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;12408126*
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,but that is one of the lamest things I have ever heard.


It's true though, it's much easier to kill people in CoD than BC2.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12408308*
> It's true though, it's much easier to kill people in CoD than BC2.


Some people like challenge.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12407796*
> Well I guess some people like games because they're not 100% entirely realistic, they're just made for fun.












Give ARMAII a try before calling Battlefield games 100% realistic.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight;12408308*
> It's true though, it's much easier to kill people in CoD than BC2.


Actually, IMO, BC2 is easier than CoD...


----------



## DBEAU

Try realism mod for COD


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12408501*
> Try realism mod for COD


Doesn't change the fact that the guns shoot lasers.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12408733*
> Doesn't change the fact that the guns shoot lasers.


Doesn't matter on small maps.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset;12372722*
> Will this game support the 360controller unlike bf2, and i dont care to hear keyboard and mouse is better thx


i hope they do have controller support for the kids that don't know how to use the mouse and keyboard.

It's gonna make people wish they were never born, and that will probably teach them to never touch a controller in the pc/fps genre.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12408750*
> Doesn't matter on small maps.


All CoD maps are small maps in battlefield games, so you're probably right.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12408733*
> Doesn't change the fact that the guns shoot lasers.


I wasn't necessarily arguing bullet drop. I would just love to see him play one round of COD with realism mod... He would rage quit so fast lol.

I'm all about BF. COD ended with COD4


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12408750*
> Doesn't matter on small maps.


it does matter. because there is still that .0001 chance you can move out of the way, or someone could move in the way taking the hit for you.


----------



## rogueblade

Lets compare bullets in different video games and fight about it.
I think the bullet physics in Golden Eye best represent real life.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12409780*
> it does matter. because there is still that .0001 chance you can move out of the way, or someone could move in the way taking the hit for you.


Whoop de doo.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Whoop de doo.


thats the philosophy that has gotten gaming into such a rut it is now.

Its the little things that add up to make a good game great, and a great game timeless.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12410165*
> thats the philosophy that has gotten gaming into such a rut it is now.
> 
> Its the little things that add up to make a good game great, and a great game timeless.


Hanging on to a feature that might affect you 0.0001% of the time in a particular game is important? gosh.

(btw that's one in ten thousand. In the 600 hours of BC2 I've played, that would have been less than 10 deaths/kills. Cry me a river.)


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Hanging on to a feature that might affect you 0.0001% of the time in a particular game is important? gosh.


well. considering the billions of bullets fired over the course of the game time you have played, it adds up.

dont take my .00001% as a fact. its just a random number chosen because its small. its probably more common than we think.


----------



## Higgins

Arguing with thiru is futile, just tell him he's right and save yourself the trouble.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12410261*
> Arguing with thiru is futile, just tell him he's right and save yourself the trouble.


Clearly you don't know vhati.


----------



## Hy3RiD

******* kids.


----------



## Lune

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/289198/news/battlefield-3-will-be-game-of-the-year-says-ea/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I want it on Steam







I'd much rather download it immediately upon release and jump right into a game. I hate driving anywhere nowadays and I don't want to pay and wait for shipping. The traffic is just so damn horrible here; it's absolutely ridiculous.

I'm sure it'll be on Steam for pre-order, possibly with beta access. EA is likely just trying to get the first sales on pre-orders. When they see that they are no longer getting a few million dollars worth of pre-orders they'll throw it up on Steam.


----------



## Lune

Im waiting for a steam version aswell


----------



## Higgins

Doesn't amazon and other places ship out pre-ordered boxed copies a few days early so you get it on release day? I really want a boxed copy of BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Doesn't amazon and other places ship out pre-ordered boxed copies a few days early so you get it on release day? I really want a boxed copy of BF3.


Yeah.

I think I'll get a boxed copy, as I want boxed copy of BF3 like you, but I also want it on Steam


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah.

I think I'll get a boxed copy, as I want boxed copy of BF3 like you, but I also want it on Steam










Order box on amazon, get release day shipping, activate on STEAM


----------



## DBEAU

Will there be any practical benefit to boxed over steam? I can understand the novelty of a boxed copy so no disrespect, just asking.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Order box on amazon, get release day shipping, activate on STEAM










If this is possible, will steam keep it updated and all that jazz automatically as if it were bought from steam?


----------



## xGreg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Order box on amazon, get release day shipping, activate on STEAM










You can not activate it on steam. BF3 is not steamworks. And I think it will never be. Because there is no EA Games with Steamworks support.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah.

I think I'll get a boxed copy, as I want boxed copy of BF3 like you, but I also want it on Steam










Wait for a steam sale and buy it on there. You get your steam copy and you get to support DICE. I bought a steam copy of BF2 on steam when it was $5 just to support DICE.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


If this is possible, will steam keep it updated and all that jazz automatically as if it were bought from steam?


Only steamworks games can be activated on steam. IIRC


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Order box on amazon, get release day shipping, activate on STEAM










It's not a Steamworks game, so you can't register it on Steam with its serial key. It's too bad it isn't, it would have VAC. I feel VAC does a better job than Punkbuster.


----------



## Half_Duplex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


One thing I want from DICE is to make jets sound like this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgoDi...eature=related


That, and ditch the tunnel levels that make aircraft pointless.

BTW, if you like the sound of that, go to a F-22 Raptor demo...... holy **** they are loud, like apocalyptic about to die loud, but you don't hear them until they are already past you.


----------



## Half_Duplex

TES:Skyrim AND a new BF in the same year.....

Just when I thought I could hold a job down..........


----------



## Higgins

Yes. Freaking. Please.

  
 You Tube


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xGreg*


Because there is no EA Games with Steamworks support.


Then what are all these?

http://store.steampowered.com/publis...tronic%20Arts/


----------



## DOOOLY

I am sure Battlefield 3 will be released on steam, mostly everything that EA has come out with has been on steam .


----------



## Higgins

Steamworks =\\= being on steam

Steamworks is the full integration of a game into steam. Steam achievements, being able to join a friend playing L4D (for example) using the steam friends list, and using VAC cheat protection are components of steamworks.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*


Well in CoD if you shoot at someone from a long way away with say an assault rifle it will hit them + kill them, in BC2 the bullets fall down and you have to aim higher which sucks. And I'm guessing the third is going to have similiar game mechanics.


Sig'd.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Yes. Freaking. Please.


Time for a change of underwear.


----------



## kcuestag

Seriously can't wait for this game.

I hope they put it up for Pre-order on Steam soon!


----------



## xGreg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12414113*
> Then what are all these?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/publisher/Electronic%20Arts/


You're wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12414335*
> Steamworks =\= being on steam
> 
> Steamworks is the full integration of a game into steam. Steam achievements, being able to join a friend playing L4D (for example) using the steam friends list, and using VAC cheat protection are components of steamworks.


This^


----------



## Higgins

I'm hoping Battlefield 3 has memorable music like Battlefield 2.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

Lil something here http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/a...-strategy.aspx

Check the second video, 2:40







hahaha

#1 is always listening to the community

Erm... okay sir.

Wheres my modtools and commander?! ho ho ho

Let's hope they just delay mod tools and give throw them out later!









DICE IF YOU ARE READING THIS (DOUBT IT







) Mod tools + Commander and other good stuff willl make this the best game of the year.... and for years


----------



## rogueblade

edit: nvm


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm hoping Battlefield 3 has memorable music like Battlefield 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti8O5RbsQxg


I love that epic BF2 music it does in the game intro


----------



## nepas

O that music brings back memories


----------



## Lune

March 1... the best day of my life.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


March 1... the best day of my life.


...I think you're in the wrong thread.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


...I think you're in the wrong thread.


Why's that?

March 1st is when BF3 is being unveiled at GDC.


----------



## Lune

It's okay, I forgive him.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's okay, I forgive him.


Whoops, guess I'm not following this game well enough.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Why's that?

March 1st is when BF3 is being unveiled at GDC.


Official trailer, and hopefully some gameplay videos.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Im getting chills from this! Ahhhh bf2 and 2142 was the greatest gaming fun ever!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12464053*
> Official trailer, and hopefully some gameplay videos.


Damn, can't wait until March 1st, that's like... 1 week left? NOOOOOOOOO!
















Looking so much for this game, I can't wait for a gameplay video...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;12464010*
> Whoops, guess I'm not following this game well enough.


GET OUT! Just get out!


----------



## mtbiker033

one thing that BF3 needs to include that BC2 didn't have is that when you get killed and you are waiting for a medic to revive it needs to be like in BF2 where you are looking up into the sky above your body so you can properly t-bag people I mean come on that was one of the coolest things in the game. I can't tell you how many laughs we shared between clan mates doing that to each other as well as dropping them on your foes.

Here's a good video which depicts the art of bouncing them:

  
 You Tube


----------



## thiru

I love that video.


----------



## Shogon

Lol bawls right in the chin


----------



## Lune

Blocked because of copy rights, STUPID COUNTRY!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Blocked because of copy rights, STUPID COUNTRY!


Happens here in Germany too, sadly..









Just use ktunnel.com it's a proxy for youtube! I use it when that crap happens


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lol I used to love teabagging, running away, and coming back for another few bounces. And also getting a whole squad of 6 bouncing on one corpse. Good times.


----------



## Higgins

And we stab him in the nuts!

Fantastic video. Too bad thats the only video he ever made.


----------



## Higgins

New screenshots released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection;12489189*
> http://www.battlefield-inside.de/?p=2622


----------



## kilrbe3

SO SEXEH!

me want nao


----------



## EfemaN

Want...


----------



## Xristo

they are just pre rendered scenes , dont get too excited .


----------



## Higgins

After watching the frostbite 2 engine demo video, i'm not inclined to think they are pre-rendered.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12489910*
> they are just pre rendered scenes , dont get too excited .


Was that stated in the article? Or are you just being pessimistic?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12489937*
> After watching the frostbite 2 engine demo video, i'm not inclined to think they are pre-rendered.


Ditto.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The Frostbite 2 demonstrative video shows that these photos may very well NOT be pre-rendered.

*Jizzes everywhere uncontrollably like a firetruck hose*


----------



## kcuestag

Confirmed air planes;

- F16
- F18
- SU27

Damn, awesome, I didn't expect to see an F18 there


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Confirmed air planes;

- F16
- F18
- SU27

Damn, awesome, I didn't expect to see an F18 there










Source?

Looking around Battlefield-Inside.de i found this article.

Google translate isn't perfect, but the ideas are still there: battlerecorder, 5 kits, and 80 channel sound.

Quote:



New information:

*Replay function or Battlerecoder?*

In Game Star report, a replay function is mentioned. At this point, the heart will begin to beat the Battlefield fans now, as more states in the report that it has such an already given to Battlefield 2, and DICE is working with a version for Battlefield third Whether the Battlerecoder is part of the game, however, is still in the stars.

*Classes and equipment:*

Until now it was known that there will be four classes. Not known, however, was that there will be five AusrÃ¼stungskits. Since Battlefield has never had finished kits are so well slots for the various items of equipment are meant.

*Fat sound, including*

Battlefield Bad Company 2 players were technically sound very far up, as the sound engine of Bad Company 2 is bombastic.

Battlefield 3 drives the whole thing on the top. On a picture of the current edition of Star Game 80 different channels are seen, which are intended to provide a more realistic feel. How the sound will be calculated in Battlefield 3 was not revealed and will certainly be calculated as in Bad Company 2 on the processor.

*Aircraft mentioned by name*

There are new information to the aircraft it is. So far could only be suspected by which jets are, that were in the trailer, on, on various artworks and wallpapers. Battlefield 3 contains Star Game, according to F-16 and Su-27. Furthermore, the mention of "modern helicopters"


----------



## enri95

there is supposed to be a video here but it comes up as white so idk
http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/gameplay-debut


----------



## thiru

Fat sound eh?

video works for me.

  
 You Tube


----------



## rogueblade

omgggggggggggggggg


----------



## kcuestag

I just jizzed in my pants when I saw that trailer.


----------



## Lune

Lolz

  
 You Tube


----------



## jak3z

Should I pre-order it? My hearth says DO IT DO IT. But my head says wait to see the MP.
With the 10% Off EAStore discount is not that bad price... 45 €


----------



## Lune

You will end up buying it anyway, this game is going to be epic. One game that is worth my 60$.


----------



## jak3z

Must.... click..... buy








Infact I might buy it in Russia next week (30€ vs 45€)


----------



## DBEAU

Question: Will my current (old) PCI Creative X-Fi perform the same as a new PCIe X-Fi card with this game. Another question is that when my current X-fi card came out it supported EAX 3 i think but I think they are up to EAX 5 or soemthing. Does my card support the newer EAX?

Would I benefit from getting a newer PCIe X-Fi?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12493770*
> Fat sound eh?
> 
> video works for me.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9SCWClN4Ic&feature=player_embedded


Mother. Of. God.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12495881*
> Question: Will my current (old) PCI Creative X-Fi perform the same as a new PCIe X-Fi card with this game. Another question is that when my current X-fi card came out it supported EAX 3 i think but I think they are up to EAX 5 or soemthing. Does my card support the newer EAX?
> 
> Would I benefit from getting a newer PCIe X-Fi?


Battlefield 2/2142 were the last Battlefield games to use EAX. Newer games don't use it either.

My Xonar has been nothing but amazing without installing the EAX emulator because BF2 is the only game that i own that even uses it.


----------



## jak3z

Installing Battlefield2 just to remember old times :3


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12489910*
> they are just pre rendered scenes , dont get too excited .


lol, pre rendered. Those are ingame engine and finally seeing good things from a good engine built from the gound up. I hate the modified engine in COD or the same frostbye 1 engine. Even the amazing UNREAL ENGINE 3 which people thought it was CG and would not be able to run in any system can be played in an iphone now. Codemaster Grid / dirt 2 engine was once amazing too but now look blurry to me.

Lets see how good it looks in motions since i have see ingame pic of assasin creed 2 look this good and we know that the ingame motion doesn't look that great.


----------



## Lune

Don't think they are prerendered, it will look even better in person on that sexy IPS of mine! and yours!


----------



## kilrbe3

With those GFX and features and the godness of BF3, i don't see how CoD will ever ever sell a game again. Sadly they will... But with what BF3 is showing, its gonna change the FPS industry.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12496508*
> With those GFX and features and the godness of BF3, i don't see how CoD will ever ever sell a game again. Sadly they will... But with what BF3 is showing, its gonna change the FPS industry.


Let's hope all the COD fans stop buying it and buy a real game.. with realistic graphics and gameplay.. and something called TEAMPLAY. It will be kinda **** playing with them because most of the COD players play every objective game as TDM, but whatever


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12496577*
> It might look pre-rendered when compared with other FPS games, but i think you guys forgot that one of their main goals was fluid character animation. They ported over the animation engine from the Fifa games for a reason- they provide realistic and fluid animation not common in the FPS genre.


From another thread. I'm really excited to see how it changes how the soldiers look and move.


----------



## Lune

This will look and feel better than Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 and Crysis 9000


----------



## kcuestag

Enjoy;


----------



## enri95

^^ holy sheet!! you did those?

dice studio tour
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/21/take-the-dice-studio-tour.aspx


----------



## kcuestag

No, I did not do them, just posted them to share with you guys!


----------



## Lune

Give me BF3 already


----------



## kcuestag

Hope you guys like the .GIFS!


----------



## Higgins

Added the .gifs to the OP.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12497040*
> Added the .gifs to the OP.


Great, glad they were useful


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12496774*


serious artifacting around that scope, hopefully it's just the video


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashbulb;12497094*
> serious artifacting around that scope, hopefully it's just the video


Didn't notice that.









None of the other clips have anything funky going on like that.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;12495881*
> Question: Will my current (old) PCI Creative X-Fi perform the same as a new PCIe X-Fi card with this game. Another question is that when my current X-fi card came out it supported EAX 3 i think but I think they are up to EAX 5 or soemthing. Does my card support the newer EAX?
> 
> Would I benefit from getting a newer PCIe X-Fi?


bc2 uses and bf3 will use dices own sound engine, which is processed on the cpu. It wont use EAX, but a high quality sound card will still produce better sounds than what on board will.

So to answer your question, if the new x-fi sound better than the old ones, yes it will sound better, but performance wont change.

personally i found the x-fi sound cards to be a bit lacking in quality department. creative has been milking their products for to many years now and are not keeping up with the competitors.

Since i bought my asus xonar essence st, i dont think i have found a better quality soundcard for everything i do gaming, movies, and music.


----------



## Higgins

Playing BC2 with my Essence ST is like giving my eardrums a full body massage in a sea of battlefield goodness.


----------



## kcuestag

What you guys think about my Auzentech X-Fi Bravura, a good sound card?

I realized it did not have EAX5 and I kinda got sad


----------



## Frosty288

I'm gunna spend my entire salary on a new rig.

Also, totally digging how it renders the players character in first person view, kinda like arma


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12497311*
> What you guys think about my Auzentech X-Fi Bravura, a good sound card?
> 
> I realized it did not have EAX5 and I kinda got sad


EAX is irrelevant in today's games. My Xonar doesn't even support EAX except through an emulation program. I never bothered with it and games have never sounded better than with this card.

Auzentech X-Fi's are a cut above though, so i wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## 45nm

I know I will definitely be enjoying Battlefield 3 with my Essence STX and the Sennheiser HD 650 that accompanies it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12497532*
> EAX is irrelevant in today's games. My Xonar doesn't even support EAX except through an emulation program. I never bothered with it and games have never sounded better than with this card.
> 
> Auzentech X-Fi's are a cut above though, so i wouldn't worry about it.


What do you mean by "they're a cut above"?

Thank you! +Rep.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12497567*
> What do you mean by "they're a cut above"?
> 
> Thank you! +Rep.


Auzentech builds on the reference Creative chipset but implements it in a superior fashion in reference to the traditional Creative implementation. In short Auzentech produces a superior product even though they use the Creative chipset.


----------



## OJX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo;12489910*
> they are just pre rendered scenes , dont get too excited .


Name a battlefield game that had pre-rendered scenes that were not just made from the game engine?

I am pretty excited for this, the only game I'll need in 2011. Now I have to decide where to pre-order it from.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12497567*
> What do you mean by "they're a cut above"?
> 
> Thank you! +Rep.


Like 45nm said, they might use the X-Fi chipset but all the other chips and amps are upgraded compared to a creative x-fi card.

I bought my Xonar from a friend who upgraded the oamps (iirc), so my card sounds better than a retail Essence.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm;12497562*
> I know I will definitely be enjoying Battlefield 3 with my Essence STX and the Sennheiser HD 650 that accompanies it.


Guess I will have to get a sound card just for this game









Also looking to save up for a sennheiser 360 to replace my current 160sk.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12497970*
> Guess I will have to get a sound card just for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking to save up for a sennheiser 360 to replace my current 160sk.


If I can recommend I would consider looking at a modded HD 555 or even the newer evolution in the lineup being the Sennheiser HD 558. While those may seem to be pricy or somewhat pricy depending on financial circumstances they definitely warrant the money that is invested in them.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I want the 360 for the microphone though


















Plus it looks bad ass.


----------



## Higgins

You could always go with some AD700s. Might be better headphones out there, but i play my best with them on because of the awesome directional audio they have.


----------



## thiru

I look badass with my AD700.

In pink.


----------



## enri95

high quality pictures from the trailer:
http://bf3source.com/2011/02/battlefield-3-gameplay-trailer-revealed/


----------



## Nonchalant

This game is going to be kickass.

Pre-ordered.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonchalant;12498102*
> This game is going to be kickass.
> 
> Pre-ordered.


Waiting on a Steam version! damnit









Also is it worth using my sound card? I have never used it, bought it long time ago and forgot about it







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132005

How good is it from 1 to 10?







I am clueless about Soundcards


----------



## Higgins

Added the high-res stills to the OP.









Also from here:
Quote:


> Stay tuned to BF3Source as the day goes on and we'll keep you updated with any more news or developments that come to light! For those of you wondering whether this is real in-game footage or too good to be true, fear not - a QA tester for BF3 has confirmed on twitter that this is *100% real in-game footage, calling the trailer "not pre-rendered CG, it's real-time rendered gameplay."*
> 
> Update: Daniel Matros (DICE community manager) has confirmed that the 32 player limit reported for consoles in Gamestar's article yesterday is inaccurate: the player limit for consoles is still 24. He tweeted that "I haven't seen the Gamestar article but the previously announced 24 in GI is correct."
> 
> Update 2: It seems that the immensely popular Battlefield 2 map (featured in the BF2 demo) *Gulf of Oman will be one of the 4 maps in the Back to Karkand expansion DLC*, making it and Karkand the two maps we have confirmed as returning so far. You'll see it's mentioned in this scan of Gamestar that talks about the DLC. Oman was an obvious choice, but it's nice to know officially that it will be included!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Silly consoles, only 24 player battles for you.


----------



## rogueblade

Modded 555s?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12498420*
> Modded 555s?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvQ8PzBrHXE&hd=1[/ame]

The modification involves removing the foam inside the HD 555 to stimulate similar characteristics as the HD 595.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12498310*
> Silly consoles, only 24 player battles for you.


Well said,whilst us PC gods will have the full 64 man battles.


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, so they say we'll get 4 maps and "Back to Karkand" expansion if we buy it at EA Store.

What will happen to those who don't?

For example, I my self, really want the game via Steam...

But I also want that content


----------



## Higgins

Its not just the EA store copy, its the limited edition copies. Steam will no-doubt sell the limited edition (like they did with BC2), so you could get it from there when it gets put up.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12498589*
> Alright, so they say we'll get 4 maps and "Back to Karkand" expansion if we buy it at EA Store.
> 
> What will happen to those who don't?
> 
> For example, I my self, really want the game via Steam...
> 
> But I also want that content


You can buy the limited edition in other stores too... just wait for steam.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @locust9
> David Goldfarb
> Final random BF3 fact of the night: if you look close you can read one of the names of the NPCs on a helmet. #BF3












http://twitter.com/#!/locust9


----------



## Higgins

BF3 twitter aggregator:

http://bf3.immersedcode.org/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12498589*
> Alright, so they say we'll get 4 maps and "Back to Karkand" expansion if we buy it at EA Store.
> 
> What will happen to those who don't?
> 
> For example, I my self, really want the game via Steam...
> 
> But I also want that content


This isn't official: I'm pretty sure Steam will offer the pre-order with the map pack as well, and possibly beta access? My guess is after the game releases you'll have to pay ~$5 or so for the map pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;12498654*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/locust9


LOL:
Quote:


> its a good thing I was already on the toilet when watching the #bf3 trailer


----------



## blackbuilder

amazing screenshots and .gifs


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12498626*
> Its not just the EA store copy, its the limited edition copies. Steam will no-doubt sell the limited edition (like they did with BC2), so you could get it from there when it gets put up.


Thanks, I hope so, hehe.

Thought it was only EA Store, then I got in sad mode


----------



## jak3z

You can get a 10% discount if you pre-order it from the EA Store. 45 € Here


----------



## Porter_

looks damn good. will preorder as soon as it's available on steam.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12498630*
> You can buy the limited edition in other stores too... just wait for steam.


...and when it doesn't come for steam then what









I'm still mad steam doesn't have limited edition for Shogun 2, not to sure they will even have this.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;12498963*
> You can get a 10% discount if you pre-order it from the EA Store. 45 € Here


Still cheaper at Steam.

It will probably go at around 29,99 pounds. Which will be ~35€.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Still cheaper at Steam.

It will probably go at around 29,99 pounds. Which will be ~35€.


Limited edition? Don't think so :/
ATM in STEAM, pre-order Crysis 2 limited edition: 49.99 €.
EA Store: 44.95 € (10% discount)


----------



## Vhati

the steelseries siberia v2 is an extremely comfortable and great sounding headset.

They really improved the quality of the sound at all ends over the v1 set. Bass comes through fantastic on it. Sitting in the bmd and bradley with them firing is incredible, thump, thump, thump.

The 555s are great, i had a set until i got it caught in my chairs wheel unknowingly and ripped it. So whenever i replace something, i always look for something different got my v2 this time around. I would personally rate them slightly higher, comfort and the sound just feels a bit better to me. Sound is subjective though.

i totally recommend the xonar essence though, the headphone jack is emi shielding so no interference from other electronics. The drivers are extremely small and not bloatware. Sound was always last on my mind when it came to games, but i got to try out the xonar at a shop and was astounded. I always bought nice headphones, but i never knew what i was missing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Limited edition? Don't think so :/
ATM in STEAM, pre-order Crysis 2 limited edition: 49.99 â‚¬.
EA Store: 44.95 â‚¬ (10% discount)


I know, but if you ask someone in the UK to gift you the game, you'll get it cheaper.

For example, Crysis 2 Limited Edition on Steam;

Spain: 50â‚¬
UK: 29,99 Pounds = ~35â‚¬.

I just asked my friend in the UK to gift me the game through Steam and saved about 15â‚¬...

That's what I do with all my games










PS: Yo tambiÃ©n soy de EspaÃ±a, mÃ¡ndame tu Steam por privado.


----------



## EfemaN

I'm going to have to wear boner-friendly clothing when I play...

My computer is going to HATE me running that shizz on max







Who wants to bet two GTX 560's aren't going to be enough to max it? I'ma be ticked if that's the case... then again, it's also a good thing.









From the sounds of it, I'm going to need to grab a better sound card too. Do any of you have any opinions on mine? I have a Klipsch Promedia set. I'm no audiophile, but they sound great, and I've seen praises for 'em. I need to pair them up with a solid sound card for this as well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I'm going to have to wear boner-friendly clothing when I play...

My computer is going to HATE me running that shizz on max







Who wants to bet two GTX 560's aren't going to be enough to max it? I'ma be ticked if that's the case... then again, it's also a good thing.









From the sounds of it, I'm going to need to grab a better sound card too. Do any of you have any opinions on mine? I have a Klipsch Promedia set. I'm no audiophile, but they sound great, and I've seen praises for 'em. I need to pair them up with a solid sound card for this as well.


I'm running pro media's too, and they sound awesome with my xonar. I went from an X-Fi platinum to my Essence and noticed a difference, but while it was worth the money so that i could easily use my AD700s, you might not feel the same way if you're just going by sound alone.

Again, there was a difference for me so i'd recommend getting a xonar card but x-fi chips are technically better for gaming.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm running pro media's too, and they sound awesome with my xonar. I went from an X-Fi platinum to my Essence and noticed a difference, but while it was worth the money so that i could easily use my AD700s, you might not feel the same way if you're just going by sound alone.

Again, there was a difference for me so i'd recommend getting a xonar card but x-fi chips are technically better for gaming.


Hmm. I'll have to think about it then. I'm more interested in getting a second 560 right now







I'm somewhat on the verge of just holding out and getting other cards come launch time; I fear that two 560's won't max it, and yes, I care enough to completely max it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I'm going to have to wear boner-friendly clothing when I play...

My computer is going to HATE me running that shizz on max








Who wants to bet two GTX 560's aren't going to be enough to max it? I'ma be ticked if that's the case... then again, it's also a good thing.









From the sounds of it, I'm going to need to grab a better sound card too. Do any of you have any opinions on mine? I have a Klipsch Promedia set. I'm no audiophile, but they sound great, and I've seen praises for 'em. I need to pair them up with a solid sound card for this as well.


A single GTX560/HD6950 should be enough to max it, just like on BC2, BC2 was a console-port, I expect BF3 to have a little bit better graphics, yet same or better performance, as it is a better optimized engine.

I mean, if people need x2 GTX560 at least to max the game, this will be the worse optimized game in 2011 lol, and that is not going to be the case.


----------



## jak3z

I will have to get an UK friend then :<


----------



## kilrbe3

in the twitter Q&A someone said if his 460 GTX would be enough to run BF3 like BC2, I believe the response given was "thats enough" or that will do. something along those lines.

So im sure a single 560 GTX will be able to do BF3 just fine. I get 60-80 FPS with my rig with my 460 OC. So i was just gonna get a second one once BF3 beta drops.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12506553*
> in the twitter Q&A someone said if his 460 GTX would be enough to run BF3 like BC2, I believe the response given was "thats enough" or that will do. something along those lines.
> 
> So im sure a single 560 GTX will be able to do BF3 just fine. I get 60-80 FPS with my rig with my 460 OC. So i was just gonna get a second one once BF3 beta drops.


Yes, I'm sure a single GTX560 will max BF3 on +60fps.


----------



## Noir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12506553*
> in the twitter Q&A someone said if his 460 GTX would be enough to run BF3 like BC2, I believe the response given was "thats enough" or that will do. something along those lines.
> 
> So im sure a single 560 GTX will be able to do BF3 just fine. I get 60-80 FPS with my rig with my 460 OC. So i was just gonna get a second one once BF3 beta drops.


Can you post a link to that?


----------



## rogueblade

I'll enjoy the game with my Asus xonar DX 7.1 sound card and my HD555's


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noir;12506821*
> Can you post a link to that?


Quote:


> armerius
> SHARE with us! XD or at least a gtx 460 1gb should be enough to play the game?
> 
> ChristinaCoffin
> we haven't announced formal target spec, but yes it would run on that. We are supporting a lot of highly scalable gfx features


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/934365-battlefield-3-dice-tweets-q.html


----------



## Stealth Pyros

"It would run on that" doesn't mean it will run well maxed out, but I think it's safe to assume that it will.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

If those small clips on the first page are actual game play BF3 looks amazing. Hopefully the gameplay will feel as good as the visuals looks.

I hate getting pumped for games this early but its soo hard not to!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12507198*
> If those small clips on the first page are actual game play BF3 looks amazing. Hopefully the gameplay will feel as good as the visuals looks.
> 
> I hate getting pumped for games this early but its soo hard not to!


Yeah, they're in-game, I posted them a few pages back


----------



## Vhati

i doubt that a 460 will be able to max out the game, medium/high settings, but not high/very high. Depending on resolution also though.

This is going to be a fully featured dx11 title with tessellation and other features. If the game doesnt require SLI to max out, the game really isnt pushing the PC genre forward as much as it should.


----------



## EfemaN

Well, that does it, I'm grabbing a second 560 and not looking back.









I need distractions until it comes out...


----------



## Waffleboy

Does anyone know when the 600 series will come out? Anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether or not I could play it with my 260 on low settings until i can grab a 670?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Does anyone know when the 600 series will come out? Anyone want to hazard a guess as to whether or not I could play it with my 260 on low settings until i can grab a 670?


The minimum specs asks for an 8800GT, so you're fine with your 260 on somewhere between low and medium specification.

EDIT: Totally disregard that part... I was thinking I was in the Crysis 2 thread...









As for the release time, I would guess at the end of this year, in line with what's been happening over the years. I haven't even seen rumors yet, so I doubt anyone will have a solid idea.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


The minimum specs asks for an 8800GT, so you're fine with your 260 on somewhere between low and medium specification.

As for the release time, I would guess at the end of this year, in line with what's been happening over the years. I haven't even seen rumors yet, so I doubt anyone will have a solid idea.


Where did you see the minimum specs?


----------



## Metal425

I know you already have the .GIF's on the front page, but you could add the trailer too.

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/gameplay-debut


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metal425*


I know you already have the .GIF's on the front page, but you could add the trailer too.

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/gameplay-debut


It's already there.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's already there.


Oops, didn't see the "videos" section.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Where did you see the minimum specs?


I swear I saw them in one of the BF3 threads. A bit of Googling brought me across this.

EDIT: I'm ******ed... disregard this post... I was thinking of the wrong thread when I posted this.


----------



## kilrbe3

I think your a bit confused.. or lost..


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

It's funny when people say "oh, my GTX460 will run battlefield 3 on medium!"

You haven't even played the game, no benchmarks have been released, you can't make accurate judgement about performance. For all we know, a GTX580 may not be able to play it on medium!


----------



## enri95

back to karkand dlc maps confirmed:
Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Sharqi Peninsula, Wake Island.

Nice choice

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19094653


----------



## Heret|c

The trailer is nicely made, but it only shows you 5 seconds of actual gameplay,
and once you actually start the game it will be pretty much a BFBC2 clone with some belts and whistles thrown in.

Even their artwork uses the same type of picture.

Also the game will probably run at a terrible framerates, and people who use tri - monitor mode can forget about playing it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


The trailer is nicely made, but it only shows you 5 seconds of actual gameplay,
and once you actually start the game it will be pretty much a BFBC2 clone with some belts and whistles thrown in.

Even their artwork uses the same type of picture.

Also the game will probably run at a terrible framerates, and people who use tri - monitor mode can forget about playing it.


I'm glad you've played BF3, oh wait you haven't.

Please keep ignorant comments like that to yourself until we have more than "5 seconds of actual gameplay."


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


back to karkand dlc maps confirmed:
Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Sharqi Peninsula, Wake Island.

Nice choice

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19094653


Yes Oman!
That means F-35 returns probably!

I logged so many hours in Oman, people loved Karkand I was a oman guy








Sharqi with frostbite, close quarters and if its as big with the crane and all that. OMGORGASM


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone else jizzed on their pants when they saw F18 planes confirmed on BF3?

Damn, must be coz my dad is an F18 pilot, cant wait to actually see it 

Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I think your a bit confused.. or lost..


Who? Me?

EDIT: I'm ******ed... I've been bouncing through threads, completely melded in my mind...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


The trailer is nicely made, but it only shows you 5 seconds of actual gameplay,
and once you actually start the game it will be pretty much a BFBC2 clone with some belts and whistles thrown in.

Even their artwork uses the same type of picture.

Also the game will probably run at a terrible framerates, and people who use tri - monitor mode can forget about playing it.


I'm just going to pretend that you're being pessimistic so you're pleasantly surprised when the game comes out.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I swear I saw them in one of the BF3 threads. A bit of Googling brought me across this.


What does that have to do with BF3?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


it will be pretty much a BFBC2 clone with some belts and whistles thrown in.


Lol, belts and whistles









I was unaware BC2 had jets,prone, more customization, new engine, more optimization and a bigger dev team working on it though.

BF3 will be a better version of BF2 not a better version of BC2, if not it will not be as successful. Also used that amazing statement for my sig.

I actually HOPE a belt is a weapon in BF3.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12514559*
> What does that have to do with BF3?


Woops. I was totally in the wrong thread there. Completely disregard my last two posts.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12513948*
> I swear I saw them in one of the BF3 threads. A bit of Googling brought me across this.
> 
> EDIT: I'm ******ed... disregard this post... I was thinking of the wrong thread when I posted this.


lolwut?


----------



## kcuestag

Awwww I can't really keep waitinnnnnnnnnnnng.

Give us more info soooooooooooooon!


----------



## rogueblade

Where is the F18 confirmed? And is the the F18C/D or E/F?

F18D or F would be awesome







(two seater)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12519012*
> Where is the F18 confirmed? And is the the F18C/D or E/F?
> 
> F18D or F would be awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (two seater)


I don't think any vehicles have actually been confirmed but in the teaser trailer it looks like an F-18 blowing up the chopper at the end of the video.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12519348*
> I don't think any vehicles have actually been confirmed but in the teaser trailer it looks like an F-18 blowing up the chopper at the end of the video.


There aren't any choppers blowing up or jets in the trailer...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12519434*
> There aren't any choppers blowing up or jets in the trailer...


He's referring to the teaser. And that's not an F18, likely an SU-33


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;12514115*
> back to karkand dlc maps confirmed:
> Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, Sharqi Peninsula, Wake Island.
> 
> Nice choice
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1392330-what-maps-back-karkand-discussion-2.html#post19094653


Happy to see those maps back, they were fantastic.


----------



## thiru

Oh I forgot you could actually see anything in that one.


----------



## Higgins

I feel like i'm more anxious to hear the roar of jet engines overhead while storming the beaches of Wake Island than i am to even play the game.

I think i have an addiction to sounds.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12519714*
> I feel like i'm more anxious to hear the roar of jet engines overhead while storming the beaches of Wake Island than i am to even play the game.
> 
> I think i have an addiction to sounds.


Sound in BC2 at least is phenomenal, I don't blame you.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

I'm already going to plan some vacation days when this game gets released. Cant Friggin WAIT!!!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone think a 2500k paired with 5850 XFire will get decent FPS?

I know its all speculation at this point... but Im already planning my BF3 rig with what my budget will allow.

Or should I ditch my 5850 and get a new single GPU?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


anyone think a 2500k paired with 5850 XFire will get decent FPS?

I know its all speculation at this point... but Im already planning my BF3 rig with what my budget will allow.

Or should I ditch my 5850 and get a new single GPU?


I'd just hold on to your money until we get more info. I'm sure that set-up would work out just fine though. I'm hoping my 570 will let me max but I might have to pick up another. I'm not big on SLI though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


anyone think a 2500k paired with 5850 XFire will get decent FPS?

I know its all speculation at this point... but Im already planning my BF3 rig with what my budget will allow.

Or should I ditch my 5850 and get a new single GPU?


I'm pretty confident that your CURRENT Q6700 will be enough. Can't comment on the 5850 as we don't know how demanding BF3 will be on the GPU yet, but it should definitely run it "well."


----------



## bulletstorm_cdkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;11099022*
> Geez, the _beta_ doesn't even start until a whole year from now.


it will be available in October 2011


----------



## arcticTaco

I can't be the only one with a 1920x1200 next to a 1920x1080...

So here's my BF3 background. Set as background with "Tile" mode, and rearrange in paint if you're backwards from me.


----------



## Higgins

Can i have a source for that first one?


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12529292*
> Can i have a source for that first one?


Assuming your talking to me...
http://wallpaperstock.net/battlefield-3_wallpapers_26836_1920x1200_1.html


----------



## Lune

Tehee


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Tehee










What are we looking at?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arcticTaco*


What are we looking at?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

BF3 USB dongle :?


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


BF3 USB dongle :?


That was my best guess. I was asking what it was, I figured out the dead link lol.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Tehee


Looks... collectible. I MUST HAVE. What is that?


----------



## Heret|c

looks like a heat spreader for memory stick to me


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Looks... collectible. I MUST HAVE. What is that?


It's one of the firsts (if not first) BF3 USB's







some guy got it from Danish Game Awards 2011 and he met 2 guys from DICE or whatever.

You can read his post in *here*


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's one of the firsts (if not first) BF3 USB's







some guy got it from Danish Game Awards 2011 and he me 2 guys from DICE or whatever.

You can read his post in *here*


That's pretty slick... I'd buy that!


----------



## Lune

ROFL check Bad Company 2 spotting ;D

http://megaswf.com/serve/1029288


----------



## arcticTaco

ROFL! "Put down the Xbox Controller"


----------



## Heret|c

I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes before you see an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


go play some rush vietnam or regular and say it isn't fast paced, sounds like you got pwned.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


Kthxbye


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


Why are you in this thread then?

Take your 12 year old attention span to a thread that you can better cope with.

EDIT: My ignore list! It grows!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heret|c*


I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!

I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.

All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


^ Lol.


----------



## Jesse^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12540332*
> I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
> Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!
> 
> I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
> Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.
> 
> All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


This isnt CoD you stupid pre puberty fanboi, grow up.


----------



## Higgins

Most of the info was already released in the Game Informer article, but there are a few clarifications/interesting bits.

Quote:



Our friend Noches reports that the German language Gamestar magazine had this to say in their March edition:

General Comments:

Patrick Bach: *The Bad Company series has had little influence on BF3. BF3 will be a direct sequel to BF2*
The BF3 team encompasses about 240 people, or three-to-four times more people that the BF2 team.
Impressive lighting effects. Lighting technology uses "Light probes" on the map. _One probe has more light information than one complete map in BC2_. It also works with dynamically changing terrain.
Gamestar witnessed a presentation that ran on a quad core cpu with a Radeon 5800
Destructability was apparently impressive.
Character animations: A combination of ragdoll and scripted death animations, which Gamestar found to be pretty realistic.
ANT and motion capturing technology from EA is being used which is being used on Sports games like Madden NFL.
*Unbelievable sound: Sound will be better than in BC2. One can easily locate shooters. Most realistic combat sound so far.*

Frostbite engine:

Physics, Destruction
Can display a huge number of dynamic lights
DICE: Engine too complex for hobby modders. No mod tools at first, not sure whether there will ever be.
*One object can have up to 83 audio channels*

Single Player:

BC-2-style wise-cracking humor, will be not be used.
Spoiler: SP is set in a North American forested mountain terrain. There will be a European city setting and Iraq 2014 with 1st Recon Marines. At least one solo mission as jet pilot.
Enemies: Iraqi resistance army PLR
Some soldiers faces belong to DICE developers
Several slow motion moments in SP
At least one fight scene where the player has to click the right or left mouse button quick enough to win.
Earthquakes in SP cause a Humvee to disappear into a huge crack, a high building collapses and hits a black hawk helicopter,* falling pieces of buildings can hurt characters in sp and mp*
DICE didn't say whether it will be possible to give commands to comrades

Multiplayer:

Lars Gustavsson: MP designer is part of DICE since 2000
Max players pc: 64 Consoles: 32
MP info:
F-16 and Su-27 spotted, modern helicopters, tanks
4 soldier classes, 5 accessories kits
*Maps will be as big as in BF2*
Dice promises more unlock-able weapons and tools, the look can be changed, better balanced ranking system
Hardcore mode: likely as it is popular
Commander mode: Very unlikely
Replay function: (aka Battlerecorder) Dice is testing it
Coop mode: Has been announced, but Dice also called normal matches vs bots coop mode too
Dedicated servers: Definitely
Prone: Yes. Dice wants to avoid dolphin diving


Source


----------



## Lune

nice







*
Quote:



Gamestar witnessed a presentation that ran on a quad core cpu with a Radeon 5800


*

loololol

Quote:



*Unbelievable sound: Sound will be better than in BC2. One can easily locate shooters. Most realistic combat sound so far.

*


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT <3

Quote:



*falling pieces of buildings can hurt characters in sp and mp
*


Hands down for realism. I want the damn chickens to die when I blow up a wall above them or whatever







Good bye COD garbage


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



*Gamestar witnessed a presentation that ran on a quad core cpu with a Radeon 5800*



That could be definitely some good news.


----------



## blackbuilder

thats why I love BFBC2 so much you have to hunt for your enemy and the world is so big, at first I never really liked it and this was me coming from MW its the only shooter I play on my console and decided the give BFBC2 a try best thing ever!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

When i saw the Back to Karkand maps, after i saw Highlander.
I screamed for 5 minutes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12541520*
> When i saw the Back to Karkand maps, after i saw Highlander.
> I screamed for 5 minutes.


Time to upgrade your rig if you want to enjoy this game









A good i5 2500k + HD6970









PS: I did shout for like 5 minutes too!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12541543*
> Time to upgrade your rig if you want to enjoy this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good i5 2500k + HD6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I did shout for like 5 minutes too!


Im working on it. Most likely will be a p2 955 and a 6870. But by the time i get the cash maybe a SB and a 6970?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder;12541514*
> thats why I love BFBC2 so much you have to hunt for your enemy and the world is so big, at first I never really liked it and this was me coming from MW its the only shooter I play on my console and decided the give BFBC2 a try best thing ever!


BF2 maps are quite bigger than BC2 maps. Kinda like Heavy metal only twice as long and four times as large.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12541923*
> BF2 maps are quite bigger than BC2 maps. Kinda like Heavy metal only twice as long and four times as large.


hell yeah. Even Wake Island - as small as the map may seem is actually quite bigger than most BC2 maps in my opinion. The scale is so different.

Also in BC2 - I feel like everyone is always going to be in the same location. They all run up the hill for example at the last part of the oil snow level. Yeah - I never learned the map names lol

In BF2 - sure, you always knew where the enemy MIGHT be when capturing bases on maps but every game felt different and everyone did different things. I dont know how to explain it.

I just wish I liked BC2 more and played it more than I did.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbuilder;12541514*
> thats why I love BFBC2 so much you have to hunt for your enemy and the world is so big, at first I never really liked it and this was me coming from MW its the only shooter I play on my console and decided the give BFBC2 a try best thing ever!


Lol, the world is big :/

After a month I got bored of BC2 and never really enjoyed it all that much. BF2 however was one of my favorite PC games and I had a few hundred hours at least into it.

With all the talk about the sound for the game looks like I might just have to get a new headset/sound card


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12540332*
> I don't support this game and I'm sick of all these Battlefield games, and I think they should never be made.
> Instead what we need is MW3 ftw!
> 
> I just don't get the whole "you need to drive for 30 minutes to find an enemy" concept.
> Just give us small maps and fast paced deathmatch mode like UT99, Quake 3, CS and MW2.
> 
> All these battlefield games are a PoS, I tried playing BFBC2 and I want my $25 back.


I can't remember the last time it took me more than 30 seconds to find an enemy, in any map. Sounds like PEBKAC to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12540780*
> Most of the info was already released in the Game Informer article, but there are a few clarifications/interesting bits.
> 
> Source


Holy... 83 audio channels for one object?! Time to make use of this X-fi card









This thread needs to be closed for half a year... I can't handle the excitement.


----------



## rogueblade

I only join max capacity servers that are almost full. The enemies come as quick as MW2/BO


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Gosh now i need 200 more bucks for a headset and sound card.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;12544705*
> hell yeah. Even Wake Island - as small as the map may seem is actually quite bigger than most BC2 maps in my opinion. The scale is so different.
> 
> Also in BC2 - I feel like everyone is always going to be in the same location. They all run up the hill for example at the last part of the oil snow level. Yeah - I never learned the map names lol
> 
> In BF2 - sure, you always knew where the enemy MIGHT be when capturing bases on maps but every game felt different and everyone did different things. I dont know how to explain it.
> 
> I just wish I liked BC2 more and played it more than I did.


One of the biggest let downs of BC2 gameplay for me as well. Even conquest maps almost always have a single battlefront which keeps players from moving around strategically and flanking the enemy.

I stopped playing rush because while it may be fun every once in a while, all they do is funnel everyone through a choke point. There is little strategy involved and it can turn into a stalemate quickly.

Sneaking around in BF2 to cap unguarded flags was one of the best things. With only 4 flags in BC2 conquest it hardly ever works the same.

EDIT: Interesting article concerning mod support for BF3.

http://amrosorma.com/2011/02/19/battlefield-mod-support-and-you/


----------



## kcuestag

I know this has been asked many times, and even my self, I've gotten mad about it.

But after reading how demanding the game will be, do you guys think my current computer will be able to max it out at +60fps?

Really sucks if I needed to buy a 2nd HD6970 for Crossfire, can't really afford that right now, since I am getting my driving license this summer and I'll need to save cash for a car.

Also, I've heard tomorrow, March 1st, we get more information from DICE about the game, is it true? Or are they only rumours?

Thanks


----------



## rogueblade

Dude, your rig is more than enough to run it at max settings 'just fine'.
We don't need to know the system requirements to say that. If it doesn't, it will be an awfully optimized game .
If 'just fine' to you is over 60fps then I don't know


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Dude, your rig is more than enough to run it at max settings 'just fine'.
We don't need to know the system requirements to say that. If it doesn't, it will be an awfully optimized game .
If 'just fine' to you is over 60fps then I don't know


Well, for me, a smooth game is when it runs at a steady 60fps all the time, with maybe hiccups to like 50fps the lowest.

Anything lower than that will really annoy me


----------



## rogueblade

Christ you must have eagle eyes lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I know this has been asked many times, and even my self, I've gotten mad about it.

But after reading how demanding the game will be, do you guys think my current computer will be able to max it out at +60fps?

Really sucks if I needed to buy a 2nd HD6970 for Crossfire, can't really afford that right now, since I am getting my driving license this summer and I'll need to save cash for a car.

Also, I've heard tomorrow, March 1st, we get more information from DICE about the game, is it true? Or are they only rumours?

Thanks










Your current system "should" be more than enough to play it maxed out smoothly. This is unless BF3 is inconsistent with BC2 and is horribly optimized.

March 1st is the Game Developer's Conference, and yes, BF3 will be officially unveiled there, hopefully with some actual live gameplay shown.

http://news.bigdownload.com/2011/01/...arch-1-at-gdc/


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, for me, a smooth game is when it runs at a steady 60fps all the time, with maybe hiccups to like 50fps the lowest.

Anything lower than that will really annoy me











Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Christ you must have eagle eyes lol


I'm the same way, actually. I notice the difference between 50 and 60 fps. That's why I'm grabbing a second 560 in the near future









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


March 1st is the Game Developer's Conference, and yes, BF3 will be officially unveiled there, hopefully with some actual live gameplay shown.

http://news.bigdownload.com/2011/01/...arch-1-at-gdc/


Tomorrow?! Man, time flew by. Woot woot!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I'm the same way, actually. I notice the difference between 50 and 60 fps. That's why I'm grabbing a second 560 in the near future










lol I call BS. How many hertz is your monitor?


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

This game isnt a console port. Its a pc game. Consoles are being seperate.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Tomorrow?! Man, time flew by. Woot woot!


Yea... when I first heard about it, it felt like March 1st was still a bit far away. Everyone whines that Fall is so far away, but it's really not that long of a wait. ~7 months of finalizing work on a game as amazing as BF2 but taken to the next level visually and audibly? I'll gladly wait.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yea... when I first heard about it, it felt like March 1st was still a bit far away. Everyone whines that Fall is so far away, but it's really not that long of a wait. ~7 months of finalizing work on a game as amazing as BF2 but taken to the next level visually and audibly? I'll gladly wait.


Keeping my fingers crossed for awesome news tomorrow, and so that this game can be eaten by my HD6970, and I won't need buy a 2nd HD6970 in CF


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> The award-winning team behind Battlefield: Bad Company 2's terrific sound design is back. Led by audio director Stefan Strandberg, DICE got up close and personal with the sounds of battle during a live military exercise. Their recordings and subsequent lessons learned could make Battlefield 3 the most realistic sounding war experience in gaming.


http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/28/war-tapes-the-sounds-of-battlefield-3.aspx

EDIT:

I've been watching this video over and over and i think its because i cannot wait for BF3 dogfights.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8[/ame]


----------



## Heret|c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12557346*
> i cannot wait for BF3 dogfights.


Is your name Michael Vick?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12557346*
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/28/war-tapes-the-sounds-of-battlefield-3.aspx
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I've been watching this video over and over and i think its because i cannot wait for BF3 dogfights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8


Better version:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZOgz5neS74[/ame]
















edit edit: meh maybe not. not the version I thought it was, missing some other tracks.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12555909*
> lol I call BS. How many hertz is your monitor?


Well, it's in my sig, you could look it up. But it's 60Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12555924*
> This game isnt a console port. Its a pc game. Consoles are being seperate.


Where have you been? And who are you directing that towards? That argument was squashed a while back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12555927*
> Yea... when I first heard about it, it felt like March 1st was still a bit far away. Everyone whines that Fall is so far away, but it's really not that long of a wait. ~7 months of finalizing work on a game as amazing as BF2 but taken to the next level visually and audibly? I'll gladly wait.


Totally agree. It's difficult in the meantime, but man, will it be worth it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12557346*
> http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/02/28/war-tapes-the-sounds-of-battlefield-3.aspx
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I've been watching this video over and over and i think its because i cannot wait for BF3 dogfights.


That was the best part of Desert Combat back in BF1942 and BF2. I miss it so...

EDIT: Just watched the video. Awesome stuff. Higgins, will you be my wingman?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heret|c;12557445*
> Is your name Michael Vick?


I see what you did there...


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I miss read something.


----------



## Rakhasa

Oh man dog fights are gona be AWESOMEEEE. I hope they have A10s


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12559099*
> EDIT: Just watched the video. Awesome stuff. Higgins, will you be my wingman?


Sure.









I played BF2 before getting into vent/teamspeak/anything, so i've never played where i could actually have a wingman and stuff. Should be a lot of fun.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12559425*
> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played BF2 before getting into vent/teamspeak/anything, so i've never played where i could actually have a wingman and stuff. Should be a lot of fun.


I never found people to play BF2 with, so I'd always just hope to get some other decent pilots up in the air, or find a decent mate for the second seat in the two-seaters. Since we already have a lot of interest in BF3 from OCN members, maybe we can even go into the game with a solid group of regulars!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I never found people to play BF2 with, so I'd always just hope to get some other decent pilots up in the air, or find a decent mate for the second seat in the two-seaters. Since we already have a lot of interest in BF3 from OCN members, maybe we can even go into the game with a solid group of regulars!


True dat ^ I am getting a 64 slot for my clan and OCN folks


----------



## kcuestag




----------



## rogueblade

What country is this March 1st reveal happening? (Time zone)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12566823*
> What country is this March 1st reveal happening? (Time zone)


There's no official announce on the time yet, so I'd say we should expect more BF3 news around today, any time...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12567073*
> There's no official announce on the time yet, so I'd say we should expect more BF3 news around today, any time...


who is your avatar girllll


----------



## enri95

what should we see at GDC today? ( is gdc today or tomorrow?)


----------



## Lune

More like tommorow or the next day


----------



## rogueblade

What makes you say that


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It's today. March 1st. MW3 is rumored to be unveiled as well. Lol, I'd love to see how Activision turns pale when they see BF3.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12567666*
> It's today. March 1st. MW3 is rumored to be unveiled as well. Lol, I'd love to see how Activision turns pale when they see BF3.


MW3 has killstreaks... BF3 stands no chance!


----------



## XAnarchy

Wow... I can't believe i only found this thread just now. Subbed.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12567763*
> MW3 has killstreaks... BF3 stands no chance!


SERIOUSLY! Im cancelling my BF3 preorder immediately!!!!


----------



## Frosty288

Once MW3 shows their premiere with the same engine they've been using for like 5 years, and then BF3 follows up, I don't see any reason someone would be interested in CoD


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;12569704*
> Once MW3 shows their premiere with the same engine they've been using for like 5 years, and then BF3 follows up, I don't see any reason someone would be interested in CoD


You just wait and see! People are still going to buy it







I will because of my clan, but won't play it at all







BF3 ftw


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Once MW3 shows their premiere with the same engine they've been using for like 5 years


Lol, does anyone expect otherwise? I sure hope not.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Once MW3 shows their premiere with the same engine they've been using for like 5 years, and then BF3 follows up, I don't see any reason someone would be interested in CoD


BF3 isn't the first game to come out with a new engine in CoD's current engine's lifetime, yet people still buy CoD. It won't make a (relatively) large difference, as the majority do not look for the same features as we do; unless you force it down their throats, people don't realize that CoD has the same graphics it did years ago. At least, that's what I've noticed.

It's all advertising. If the Battlefield games had as much exposure, there's little doubt in my mind that it would be magnitudes more successful than it already is.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

GI have uploaded some new dev videos....
http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2011/03/01/the-technology-behind-battlefield-3.aspx


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


What country is this March 1st reveal happening? (Time zone)



Quote:



Nvidia meeting all day, then #bf3 event this evening


http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffi...27517663817728

GDC is taking place in San Fran.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffi...27517663817728

GDC is taking place in San Fran.


There's apparently a leaked single player cutscene but it looks like Dice has been getting it taken down everywhere.

Edit: Check these suckers out:

http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg
Grand Central Station:
http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/paris.jpg
http://www.visitingdc.com/images/gra...-address-2.jpg


----------



## Addictedtokaos

LOL wow, it doesnt look like Quake3....

The more i see the more I KNOW this game is what we have been waiting for over the last 10 years... Its gonna be sick!


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


There's apparently a leaked single player cutscene but it looks like Dice has been getting it taken down everywhere.

Edit: Check these suckers out:

http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg



If you look at the bottom right of that pic,there appears to be a gun battle going on.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


There's apparently a leaked single player cutscene but it looks like Dice has been getting it taken down everywhere.

Edit: Check these suckers out:

http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg
Grand Central Station:
http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/paris.jpg
http://www.visitingdc.com/images/gra...-address-2.jpg


Going to put those in the OP.









Hopefully we get some more information after the big reveal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


LOL wow, it doesnt look like Quake3....

The more i see the more I KNOW this game is what we have been waiting for over the last 10 years... Its gonna be sick!


BF2 on Frostbite. It's what we asked for, it seems to be what we're getting.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


There's apparently a leaked single player cutscene but it looks like Dice has been getting it taken down everywhere.

Edit: Check these suckers out:

http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg
Grand Central Station:
http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/paris.jpg
http://www.visitingdc.com/images/gra...-address-2.jpg


Nice!

Thanks mate!

+rep.


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


There's apparently a leaked single player cutscene but it looks like Dice has been getting it taken down everywhere.

Edit: Check these suckers out:

http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/frostbite2.jpg
Grand Central Station:
http://www.battlefield3.nl/images/paris.jpg
http://www.visitingdc.com/images/gra...-address-2.jpg


Second link is from Crysis 2


----------



## Higgins

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *LTC*   Second link is from Crysis 2







  
Indeed it is    
 true


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Bleh what loser would impose it as a BF3 screenshot...


----------



## rogueblade

what the hell is with these tweets about #bf3 reveal tomorrow.
Tomorrow?????


----------



## kcuestag

Weren't they supposed to be on March 1st, today?

I'm dissapointed, but oh well, I've got exams tomorrow, so that's good, so I don't start thinking about BF3 lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Fak oh well, I'm off to play some dragon age


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It will be today according to Christina of Dice. Those tweets you're referring to are followers tweeting such and are wrong!

http://twitter.com/ChristinaCoffin/s...7517663817728#


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It will be today according to Christina of Dice. Those tweets you're referring to are followers tweeting such and are wrong!

http://twitter.com/ChristinaCoffin/s...7517663817728#


Awesome news, although I am going to sleep, soon, must wake up in 7 hours for exams.

Hoping tomorrow there will be some good news after i'm back home, would be a perfect day


----------



## thiru

It's 10PM in Sweden. They're not releasing anything today unless there's a game convention or something going on elsewhere in the world.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It will be today according to Christina of Dice. Those tweets you're referring to are followers tweeting such and are wrong!

http://twitter.com/ChristinaCoffin/s...7517663817728#


At this point, who the f*&k knows really, I think rogueblade was talking about locust9's tweet:

Quote:



Oldness approaching..bf3 reveal tomorrow.


http://twitter.com/locust9/status/42682574044274688

Dude is the lead designer/writer for BF3, so he should know lol.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's 10PM in Sweden. They're not releasing anything today unless there's a game convention or something going on elsewhere in the world.


GDC in San Fran.


----------



## thiru

Oh nice.


----------



## rogueblade

Coffins tweet says nothing about a public reveal. There's a bf3 event which could be anything and could be private.

Think negative, then when something positive happens, it's that much more awesome!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


At this point, who the f*&k knows really, I think rogueblade was talking about locust9's tweet:

http://twitter.com/locust9/status/42682574044274688

Dude is the lead designer/writer for BF3, so he should know lol.


He could be in another time zone, making "tomorrow" really tonight since GDC is in California.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


He could be in another time zone, making "tomorrow" really tonight since GDC is in California.


:crosses fingers: lol


----------



## Lune

Muammar Gaddafi talking about Battlefield 3


----------



## nepas

Well,there is a good reason for no beta then!


----------



## kcuestag

I'm off to sleep, more exams tomorrow









Hoping there's more info tomorrow about BF3


----------



## rogueblade

twitter is going nuts. Everyone is saying the same thing

RT @battlefield: Tech check. Getting ready to knock socks off with Battlefield 3 tonight in San Fran. #BF3

Does that mean like tonight as in nowish?


----------



## KG363

It's only 3:30 in San Fran right now. I would say anywhere from 2-5 hours


----------



## rogueblade

One tweet says 2am EST which is 11pm there (San Fran) and 7am here
means I have to go to sleep empty handed


----------



## Lune

What are they going to show us? Way more gameplay? Multiplayer?


----------



## Higgins

Chances are that i'll be swimming when all the news hits.









Can't wait to see what they got for us.

Quote:



twitter is going nuts. Everyone is saying the same thing

RT @battlefield: Tech check. Getting ready to knock socks off with Battlefield 3 tonight in San Fran. #BF3

Does that mean like tonight as in nowish?


Where are you getting this? I have a BF3 aggregator but it didn't pull up that tweet.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Chances are that i'll be swimming when all the news hits.









Can't wait to see what they got for us.


ONE BIG CONSOLE PORT! jk jk jk jk jk


----------



## mattlyall06

yeah. i am definitely following these guys now...

Tim Kjell
*@stormonster* Stockholm
Snr. QA Analyst, EA DICE

Johan Andersson
*@repi* Stockholm, Sweden
Rendering Architect at DICE working on Frostbite, Battlefield 3 and future DICE/EA games.

David Goldfarb
*@locust9*
Lead designer and writer at DICE. Lead game designer Battlefield 3.

Christina Ann Coffin
*@ChristinaCoffin* Stockholm, Sweden







latform Specialist - Frostbite Engine Coder @ DICE

Gustav Halling
*@gustavhalling* Stockholm, Sweden
Game Designer @ DICE. Working on gameplay for BF3.

Quote:



@ChristinaCoffin
Christina Ann Coffin
@scoggs117 all of our GDC talks presentation slides will be made available on http://publications.dice.se/ after the conference



Quote:



@repi
Johan Andersson
@NedjoK @fatkas @BrioCyrain the slides for my DX Rendering in #BF3 talk will be up on http://publications.dice.se next week #gdc11



Quote:



@repi
Johan Andersson
@SSClan we are very friendly with AMD as well, meeting them later


----------



## Lune

Wait.

Quote:



Gustav Halling
@gustavhalling Stockholm, Sweden
Game Designer @ DICE. Working on gameplay for BF3.


So new gameplay will be out today?! :O!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Chances are that i'll be swimming when all the news hits.









Can't wait to see what they got for us.

Where are you getting this? I have a BF3 aggregator but it didn't pull up that tweet.










Twitter.com search #bf3 and it tells you everytime a new tweet comes in.
There's lots of other sites out there doing the same thing with the API


----------



## Lune

Also,

  
 You Tube


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hxVmp-O8tc


Dude, that was epic. Great find.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

LOL that Hitler one is AWESOME. Sucks that it has a few typos but it's awesome.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


Anti-aliasing, it needs some.


ask and you shall receive. from here


----------



## Frosty288




----------



## Stealth Pyros

O my LAWD!


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


LOL that Hitler one is AWESOME. Sucks that it has a few typos but it's awesome.


^^This.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

If you guys look carefully at the lower right corner of this image, you can find a lot of soldiers and a few black looking corpses next to the blown up cars. It takes a bit of a zoom to spot them all, but I count 8 soldiers and 2 black corpses.

http://playstationinformer.files.wor.../reference.png


----------



## mattlyall06

the press is being shown the game tonight:
Quote:


> @repi
> Johan Andersson
> #bf3 unveil event, w00t! (@ Temple Nightclub w/ 5 others) http://4sq.com/i5QGNQ


Quote:


> @vader47
> Nay
> #BF3 RT @L_Twin: Crazy line outside the Temple Nightclub where we'll show the game to the press - #BF3 excitement! http://twitpic.com/4578b1


----------



## Rakhasa

people are saying unveil in 15min on twitter...jesus christ, I have not been this excited since my first time getting.. lets leave it at that.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12576826*
> I have not been this excited since my first time getting.. lets leave it at that.


Chocolate bar?


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12576826*
> people are saying unveil in 15min on twitter...jesus christ, I have not been this excited since my first time getting.. lets leave it at that.


FrickFrock's review of a chocolate bar?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> BF3 GDC event starting in 3 minutes... #BF3


http://twitter.com/#!/Sean_Decker/status/42787849568927744


----------



## KG363

"Press Embargo" Until tomorrow

http://bf3source.com/2011/03/battlefield-3-gdc-reveal-event-starting/


----------



## Rakhasa

IT IS BEGINNING... so whos at GDC right now that can stream this??







Links pls!


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12576925*
> "Press Embargo" Until tomorrow
> 
> http://bf3source.com/2011/03/battlefield-3-gdc-reveal-event-starting/


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG363;12576925*
> "Press Embargo" Until tomorrow
> 
> http://bf3source.com/2011/03/battlefield-3-gdc-reveal-event-starting/


FUUUUU

Going to bed soon then.


----------



## Higgins

Tomorrow meaning 12am or what?


----------



## Lune

So whats going on now


----------



## Rakhasa

guys, tomorrow means 12am... according to the DICTIONARY which is NEVER wrong. Im waiting til 12am.


----------



## Higgins




----------



## Rakhasa

holy god.. i've waited 10 years for this day.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Repi*
> Awesome #bf3 showing for press in SF done, rocked the house!


http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/42797941831909377


----------



## Rakhasa

now...we wait.


----------



## mattlyall06

@SZips
Shawn Zipay
#Battlefield3 multiplayer was shown at GDC just a short time ago. Trailer tomorrow morning. #BF3

http://twitter.com/#!/SZips/status/42804343921049600


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battlefield*
> Quote from tonight's BF3 show: "Best effing game I've seen!" Socks knocked off. Stay tuned for online coverage.


http://twitter.com/#!/battlefield/status/42810276705341440


----------



## Rakhasa

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-ep1

amazing. Goodnight all! Enjoy!


----------



## EfemaN

Ah, it's going to be great waking up tomorrow.









EDIT: Holy crap, we posted at nearly the same time. Is the site's server getting owned? Can't seem to load the page. Come on Google Cached page...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12578984*
> http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-ep1
> 
> amazing. Goodnight all! Enjoy!


EDIT2: Nope, video buffer isn't working so hawt... damn you for getting me all excited now!

EDIT3: **** IT'S WORKING. EYEGASM TIME.

EDIT4: THAT WAS SICK. LITTLE SCHOOLGIRL IS TO JUSTIN BIEBER AS I AM TO BF3!

Man... those animations are beautiful... and that sound... pay close attention after the firefight, the directional audio and the different sound characteristics based on location is superb. I could touch myself to this game...


----------



## thiru

Single player video :/


----------



## mattlyall06




----------



## thiru

I like the shooting (I think). Not the random spray of BF2 but more kick than BC2.

And I like the fact that the rifle had 31 bullets loaded.


----------



## mattlyall06

textures, oh my

also, gameplay video in HD









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VnWCOoD3qc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh. em. gee.

This is a pre-alpha build, and yet IMO it blows away the competition including Crysis 2 in terms of graphics. Crisp textures, realistic lighting and body animations, excellent sound effects and of course, non-gimped gameplay.

I love DICE.


----------



## kcuestag

I just came home from finishiny my exams, saw this video, and I couldn't resist:










OMG! I just had an orgasm, this game is going to be awesome omg!!!


----------



## Precision_PC

Yeah forget Crysis, PC gaming can rest its satchel on the Frostbite engine.


----------



## rogueblade

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS SSSgasm


----------



## Higgins

Not being able to listen to the trailer right now is killing me. Curse you economics!


----------



## ryboto

so...did anyone else notice the lack of a health meter?


----------



## Lune

AHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH

BF3 is the new Crysis 1 with mods! LOOKS NICE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto;12580696*
> so...did anyone else notice the lack of a health meter?


We don't need one, we're not console noobs, we're pr0 PC gamers


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Health monitor 1-100 was in bf2, guess not in bf3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Still has an ammo count and other useless things on the hud though :/

Also, the soldiers voices sound rather weak. Only buying for multiplayer though so doesn't matter to me.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


We don't need one, we're not console noobs, we're pr0 PC gamers










right...because BF2 was a noob game? I suppose if there's no meter and no regenerative health, I don't mind.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12580881*
> Still has an ammo count and other useless things on the hud though :/


Don't see how knowing how much ammo you have is useless. I'd rather know I've got ammo than run towards people not knowing I don't have any.

As for no health meter, quite liked the BC2 health system, although I'd prefer if it didn't regen at all.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

It's useless because you should know or learn how to figure it out. Wonder if will be somewhat realistic and actually not reload all clips with full ammunition.


----------



## Lune

I was playing BF2 all night... can't wait for this damn thing


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


If you guys look carefully at the lower right corner of this image, you can find a lot of soldiers and a few black looking corpses next to the blown up cars. It takes a bit of a zoom to spot them all, but I count 8 soldiers and 2 black corpses.

http://playstationinformer.files.wor.../reference.png



Bit late there,I posted that 40 posts before









(Yes I was sad enough to go searching round the pic)


----------



## Norlig

How can it be no support for DX9 on PC, when Consoles only support DX9?

I know they are making the game in paralell for the consoles and PC, but wouldnt they get more sales if they added DX9?


----------



## rogueblade

Probably but they are not EA or Activision and care more about making a good game than making $400+ mil.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

OMG I had doubted EA with this BC2 crap but BF3 IS going to be GAME of the Year. IN the single player Demo, even the Dog reacts realistically, not a Black ops ROBO dog...

After seeing the new gameplay I dont want to play any other FPS. Seems so Quake3...


----------



## Higgins

In all seriousness my eyes got as big as plates when the fire fight started. It is by far the best looking game i've ever seen, and the *sounds*..









EDIT: The sniper shot and RPG sound incredible. I found my new source of ear porn.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


How can it be no support for DX9 on PC, when Consoles only support DX9?

I know they are making the game in paralell for the consoles and PC, but wouldnt they get more sales if they added DX9?


I read something about Frostbite 2 compiling the PC/console versions separately instead of tacking on additional features to the PC version. DX9 needs to die already, and i'm very happy to see a huge game like BF3 spearhead the transition.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


In all seriousness my eyes got as big as plates when the fire fight started. It is by far the best looking game i've ever seen, and the *sounds*..









EDIT: The sniper shot and RPG sound incredible. I found my new source of ear porn.









I read something about Frostbite 2 compiling the PC/console versions separately instead of tacking on additional features to the PC version. DX9 needs to die already, and i'm very happy to see a huge game like BF3 spearhead the transition.


+1

The sooner DX9 dies the better. Time to get with the decade.


----------



## Lune

DX 9 should burn in hell! I am glad DICE are doing this... because you know, there are always people complaining about lag and everything you can possibly think of.. and thats ruining the game's reputation! and why? because people are using some old stupid cards such as 8800 GT or whatever it is.

You can't expect every game to run on some old card.. it's 2011 already! We should move forward


----------



## PriceEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


It's useless because you should know or learn how to figure it out. Wonder if will be somewhat realistic and actually not reload all clips with full ammunition.


You mean does it save ammo? Any new clip that you load into your weapon will be full, potentially even show an extra round if there is one in the chamber? Also knowing how much ammo you have is hardly useless. Unless they added like a clip check animation kind of thing which is a faff. Think its a bit too much to ask for even the most seasoned soldier to be able to keep accurate count of his ammunition when guns are blazing. Good luck if you are using an LMG with a belt of 100+ rounds. Maybe if your a sniper but other wise keep the bullet count in.

Eddie.


----------



## Precision_PC

They really did it. Me and my friends from work would all play COD together. Mic'd up on a dedicated chat server for a long time there.

I bought Bad Company 2 first to try it out, that is all we play now. COD titles are riding the bench. Battlefield 3 will only put COD even further in the back of our minds.


----------



## Frosty288

Was there any info if BF3 will have a hardcore mode like BC2?

I've never played a round of vanilla BC2..If there is we won't have to worry about modes with ammo counts and such; would be sweet if they didn't pool the bullets to always have a full clip until you're out

Edit: Also the animations looked amazing, I always hated how animations and cut scenes looked slow and precise - these look great though.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just got done watching the almost 3 minute game play video & All I have to say is Day one purchase for me especially for single player. I love single player & they really did their thing with the weapon sounds & graphics this time. I loved the way the soldier ran it looks so real.

Im stoked


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Bit late there,I posted that 40 posts before









(Yes I was sad enough to go searching round the pic)


I know you had mentioned it sooner but I took more time and spotted more soldiers than I initially saw, and found a few black burnt-looking corpses.


----------



## kcuestag

Graphics look so cool, that I am scared of my HD6970 not being enough to max out this game


----------



## rogueblade

You guys are confusing me. Is the 6970 currently not the top single card offered from ATI. How is that not enough!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


You guys are confusing me. Is the 6970 currently not the top single card offered from ATI. How is that not enough!


It is, but considering how demanding BC2, and considering BF3 will have:

- Better animations, shadows, ilumination, better graphics overall.
- 64 players
- Bigger maps

I am scared that a HD6970 won't be enough to keep it at +60fps.


----------



## mojosephwu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is, but considering how demanding BC2, and considering BF3 will have:

- Better animations, shadows, ilumination, better graphics overall.
- 64 players
- Bigger maps

I am scared that a HD6970 won't be enough to keep it at +60fps.


im pretty sure it can


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is, but considering how demanding BC2, and considering BF3 will have:

- Better animations, shadows, ilumination, better graphics overall.
- 64 players
- Bigger maps

I am scared that a HD6970 won't be enough to keep it at +60fps.


You must take into concideration that BC2 was a console port, therefore not optimized for PC. which made it run bad.

BF3 will be a PC game, ported to the consoles, therefore, be more optimized and need less Hardware to run, though you still need a pretty good computer to turn on all the eyecandy.

They have said that, if you can run BC2, you can run BF3


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is, but considering how demanding BC2, and considering BF3 will have:

- Better animations, shadows, ilumination, better graphics overall.
- 64 players
- Bigger maps

I am scared that a HD6970 won't be enough to keep it at +60fps.


BC2 used an engine that was ported to the PC.

BF3 uses an engine that was designed for the PC. Not to mention take full effect on dx10 and 11 performance enhancing features also.

Expect to run it just fine.


----------



## rogueblade

I run BC2 on max with my OC'd 5870 just fine. (dunno about over 60+ fps).
I'm a happy man if I'm running over 30fps on BF3 with the same setup


----------



## dioxholster

how come these episodes arent showing multiplayer?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


You must take into concideration that BC2 was a console port, therefore not optimized for PC. which made it run bad.

BF3 will be a PC game, ported to the consoles, therefore, be more optimized and need less Hardware to run, though you still need a pretty good computer to turn on all the eyecandy.

They have said that, if you can run BC2, you can run BF3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


BC2 used an engine that was ported to the PC.

BF3 uses an engine that was designed for the PC. Not to mention take full effect on dx10 and 11 performance enhancing features also.

Expect to run it just fine.


I hope that's true, I can run Bad Company 2 maxed out at +80fps all the time.

I just hope I can keep Battlefield 3 at +60fps.


----------



## HaGGeN

Graphics look incredible. I really think BF3 has a very good chance to put activision on the back burner and show them how to make a real game.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


how come these episodes arent showing multiplayer?


They said they want to show off their work and tech in SP and SP is more of a "training" for MP type thing. MP videos Im sure will be last, since thats what everyone wants.


----------



## Norlig

In the Gameplay video, he had 372 rounds all the time, even after reloading.

Hope thats a fault in the game, and not something you get on the Campaign


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


In the Gameplay video, he had 372 rounds all the time, even after reloading.

Hope thats a fault in the game, and not something you get on the Campaign


Probably for demonstration purposes..don't want to run out of ammo and end the firefight while having people watch it, do you?


----------



## Lune

I am only using a single 5970 right now, pretty sure I will be able to maxed it out







it's fully clocked aswell

No console port ftw!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


In the Gameplay video, he had 372 rounds all the time, even after reloading.

Hope thats a fault in the game, and not something you get on the Campaign


videos like that devs run cheats and god mode and max ammo and etc etc. Just for press and so you dont die you know lol or run out of ammo


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Probably but they are not EA or Activision and care more about making a good game than making $400+ mil.


Unfortunately they are owned and published by EA. Hence the DLC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Was there any info if BF3 will have a hardcore mode like BC2?

I've never played a round of vanilla BC2..If there is we won't have to worry about modes with ammo counts and such; would be sweet if they didn't pool the bullets to always have a full clip until you're out

Edit: Also the animations looked amazing, I always hated how animations and cut scenes looked slow and precise - these look great though.


They said hardcore will probably make it back because people liked it so much in BC2.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I dislike the hardcore idea, the game should just be made one way like BF2 was. In BC2, sure, I like hardcore mode. But BF2/BF3 are more tactical in their standard form and killing off the spotting system with hardcore mode would sort of destroy the tactical aspect of it. I'm aware that in BC2 hardcore mode you can still see spotted enemies on the map if you hit M, but many people don't know this or just don't bother to do so. I don't think there will be hardcore mode; I suspect BF3 will work that way as a standard and have no minimap at all. I don't think BF3 will have HUD spotted enemy labels at all; hopefully not.


----------



## rogueblade

Yea I'd much prefer just a single mode, screw HC. Relase date already splits the community in half with HC and standard. DLC's just split it further and further......


----------



## Rakhasa

I was so happy when I saw the soldier getting dragged and it said "W A S D" and not "move analog stick in the direction you want to move"! This is gonna be awesome


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


how come these episodes arent showing multiplayer?


maybe the mp isn't complete enough to show ? must be pre pre pre alpha


----------



## Higgins

Gamespot interview with Patrick Bach

  
 You Tube  



 
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Demize99*   Cat is out of the bag I guess... IGN confirmed it, yes, fire selector is in #BF3. Yes on all platforms.  
http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/43021001684029442


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Gotta build up the anticipation. They're feeding us little bites of bread every few weeks to get us hyped up. Many are urged to play BF2/BC2 which tempts you to pre-order BF3. It's marketing psychology.


----------



## Frosty288

fire selector


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Really looking forward to this !


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Whoever compares BF3 to COD needs to be hurt.


----------



## dioxholster

i think COD is in danger of being extinct.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


i think COD is in danger of being extinct.


Not for a looooooong time.

The last Call of Duty that came out was the biggest selling entertainment item of ALL TIME.

Something tells me they aren't going to be losing steam anytime soon


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Not for a looooooong time.

The last Call of Duty that came out was the biggest selling entertainment item of ALL TIME.

Something tells me they aren't going to be losing steam anytime soon










What do you mean by best selling?


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What do you mean by best selling?


he isnt counting wow, or many many asia only games.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


he isnt counting wow, or many many asia only games.


I'm asking what he means by best selling. I'm not sure if the term means most sales, most money or if it's during a certain time frame.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I'm asking what he means by best selling. I'm not sure if the term means most sales, most money or if it's during a certain time frame.


In terms of money, it's beaten down movies, books, and other top selling games with over $1 billion in a few weeks..

To date, it's still at the top.


----------



## thiru

Ah ok. Then yeah it's at the top.


----------



## enri95

when are they gonna show something new? we need more bf3 stuff


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriceEddie*


You mean does it save ammo? Any new clip that you load into your weapon will be full, potentially even show an extra round if there is one in the chamber? Also knowing how much ammo you have is hardly useless. Unless they added like a clip check animation kind of thing which is a faff. Think its a bit too much to ask for even the most seasoned soldier to be able to keep accurate count of his ammunition when guns are blazing. Good luck if you are using an LMG with a belt of 100+ rounds. Maybe if your a sniper but other wise keep the bullet count in.

Eddie.


I meant I hope unlike most other games (other then some realistic ones, like arma 2 ) it doesn't give you a full clip each time you reload. So say you only have 4 clips and each has 15 rounds in each and you go to reload it will then only have 15 rounds instead of 30 (or whatever the max capacity is). Probably won't happen but I like games that try to be as realistic as possible which they seem to be doing in some aspects of the game.


----------



## PriceEddie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


I meant I hope unlike most other games (other then some realistic ones, like arma 2 ) it doesn't give you a full clip each time you reload. So say you only have 4 clips and each has 15 rounds in each and you go to reload it will then only have 15 rounds instead of 30 (or whatever the max capacity is). Probably won't happen but I like games that try to be as realistic as possible which they seem to be doing in some aspects of the game.


I don't think that it is realistic that if you reloaded half way through a clip you would put it your pocket for later use. If you need to reload you would ditch the clip and load up with a full mag. No one wants to be left with 2-3 clips with a couple of rounds in each.

Eddie.


----------



## thiru

Just BF2's clip system (plus the bullet in the chamber like in the BF3 video) would be fine.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PriceEddie*


I don't think that it is realistic that if you reloaded half way through a clip you would put it your pocket for later use. If you need to reload you would ditch the clip and load up with a full mag. No one wants to be left with 2-3 clips with a couple of rounds in each.

Eddie.


... It's also not realistic to magically pull out full mags from nowhere. And yes, it actually IS more realistic to keep your half-empty mag to use later.


----------



## EfemaN

Fire selector? I'm blanking on what that would be.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12586615*
> Fire selector? I'm blanking on what that would be.


Single fire semi-automatic/3-round burst/fully automatic.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12585595*
> ... It's also not realistic to magically pull out full mags from nowhere. And yes, it actually IS more realistic to keep your half-empty mag to use later.


Pretty much. Only games I can think of to recently come out to do this are arma 2 and maybe a few other games (flashpoint maybe).

If they haven't done this already though they probably won't change it plus a lot of people probably like it since they are use to this silly style. You could also add in different styles of reloads with a realistic style of reloading though such as tactical reloads or speed reload.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12586659*
> Single fire semi-automatic/3-round burst/fully automatic.


Plus a safety perhaps









I hope this game boasts a ton of weaponry as most of the games I have played lately seem to be lacking in that aspect









Hopefully the customization of characters will also extend to firearms and everything else.


----------



## arcticTaco

You know how females sometimes tear up and get emotional without knowing why? That happened to me when I watched the gameplay video.

Don't know what it means, just sharing. I guess I'm a wuss for smooth, realistic animations.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12586659*
> Single fire semi-automatic/3-round burst/fully automatic.


That's the first thing that came to mind, but I guessed that it couldn't possibly be that noteworthy... I guess I was wrong







Welcome change, I suppose; I generally go with single-shot in whatever game gives me the option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcticTaco;12586981*
> You know how females sometimes tear up and get emotional without knowing why? That happened to me when I watched the gameplay video.
> 
> Don't know what it means, just sharing. I guess I'm a wuss for smooth, realistic animations.


Ditto...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12587793*
> That's the first thing that came to mind, but I guessed that it couldn't possibly be that noteworthy... I guess I was wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome change, I suppose; I generally go with single-shot in whatever game gives me the option.


Well its good news because they left it out of the Bad Company games. Just good to have the clarification.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Well I just gave EA Store 65 of my dollars even though I said I would never buy a game at this price point.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;12588512*
> Well I just gave EA Store 65 of my dollars even though I said I would never buy a game at this price point.


this is not a game! its a way of life


----------



## Higgins

This made my day. I posted the comment this morning, and now its one of the top comments.


















Video link:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyS2taARo-0[/ame]


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


This made my day. I posted the comment this morning, and now its one of the top comments.


















Video link:


I've been eating sunflower seeds, had a hard time not choking after reading that.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

7 likes?

Do you want a medal or something.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12590898*
> 7 likes?
> 
> Do you want a medal or something.


It made me laugh because its one of the top comments now.









Do you want someone to pull the stick out of your butt?


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


7 likes?

Do you want a medal or something.


Lol way to burst his bubble.

It's alright mate, im impressed with your 7 likes. Best i've got is 4.


----------



## Higgins

Interesting read.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/115/1152917p1.html


----------



## TFL Replica

The single player story looks like cliche garbage but as it has been said many times before the multiplayer is what matters.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


The single player story looks like cliche garbage but as it has been said many times before the multiplayer is what matters.


When does story matter anymore







Kidding, I'd love for a solid story. But how much could you possibly do with the "modern war in the middle east" scenario? The important thing is that the SP doesn't feel stale, that the missions and "story" unfold well.

EDIT: And even if it fails in that regard, it'll look and sound pretty doing it, and then MP will save us all!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I hope what EA is trying to do with the SP having that COD feel is to say, look this is where everyone one else is at - Just wait to you see whats around the corner...

BAAM! Take that JD_2020 - you Clown!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I hope what EA is trying to do with the SP having that COD feel is to say, look this is where everyone one else is at - Just wait to you see whats around the corner...

BAAM! Take that JD_2020 - you Clown!


Oh yeah, that's the guy who was playing Zombies 24/7 while the rest had performance problems and he didn't care to do his job, I hope he burns in his Black Ops fantasy









And I hope this game just kicks Activion in their balls


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Should be added to OP:

Quote:



The UI will also let you know what's possible with any selected weapon. With the M16 you can switch between three firing modes - single shot, semi-auto, and full-auto - and can flip on a flashlight.



Quote:



According to Bach, dragging bodies will not be a feature in the multiplayer component.



Quote:



According to DICE, the demo shown was running on hardware that can be purchased in stores today.


http://pc.ign.com/articles/115/1152917p2.html


----------



## rogueblade

whatttttttttttttttttt


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



According to DICE, the demo shown was running on hardware that can be purchased in stores today.


I hope that means a SINGLE gpu and not a Crossfire-SLI.

If this is true, I may have my hopes up for my HD6970


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I hope that means a SINGLE gpu and not a Crossfire-SLI.

If this is true, I may have my hopes up for my HD6970










I'm not even particularly worried about my system, which is less powerful than yours. Just do what I'm doing: keep some money in the bank _in case_ it turns out you need an SLI/CF. I can live with lowered settings for three days while the parts ship, if it turns out to be necessary. And if you don't need to spend it on a card, get something luxurious, like a new SSD







Or invest it...


----------



## rogueblade

Thing about SLI is I never know/understand when you're wasting it due to CPU bottlenecking.

eg, my rig. Would crossfire 5870's be bottlenecked by my 4.0ghz 920. Or is it the other way round?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arcticTaco*


I'm not even particularly worried about my system, which is less powerful than yours. Just do what I'm doing: keep some money in the bank _in case_ it turns out you need an SLI/CF. I can live with lowered settings for three days while the parts ship, if it turns out to be necessary. And if you don't need to spend it on a card, get something luxurious, like a new SSD







Or invest it...


True, but I'm out of money, I'm a student, and wasted all the money I had on my sig rig









That's why I am worried about having to save for another 6970 lol.

I may just try to save a few bucks each week from my pocket money my parents give, and maybe with that I can get enough until October for another 6970, who knows.

You've got a nice rig man









Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Thing about SLI is I never know/understand when you're wasting it due to CPU bottlenecking.

eg, my rig. Would crossfire 5870's be bottlenecked by my 4.0ghz 920. Or is it the other way round?


You wouldn't be bottlenecked, don't worry









Bottleneck on that Crossfire dissapears at around 3.6Ghz


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Thing about SLI is I never know/understand when you're wasting it due to CPU bottlenecking.

eg, my rig. Would crossfire 5870's be bottlenecked by my 4.0ghz 920. Or is it the other way round?


I don't have the answer to that question, though I think Tom's did an article on bottlenecking about 4 months ago that would give you an idea.

But more importantly: There is a difference between an inefficient upgrade and a downgrade. You won't get 100% scaling (though in the TH article, they had one SLI config that actually seemed to scale by 105% or something crazy, probably just bad data). But you will get some benefit with a proc like that. Just, perhaps, less than I would with my cpu.


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You've got a nice rig man










Bump for truth.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arcticTaco*


Bump for truth.










Hey mine's not bad either


----------



## Addictedtokaos

My plan is to dump my P5N-d and pick up a used EP45-ud3p and Ref 5850 for a reasonable price.

Im sure running my Q6700 @ 3.5ghz with 5850s @ 900/1200 will do fine.

Price of upgrade = ~$250

Anyone looking to ditch their REF 5850 or UD3P ???? You would be helping out a fellow OCNr!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My plan is to wait until roughly July (typical price-drop point every year) when BF3's requirements will hopefully be known, and then go for a 2600k/1 or 2 GTX5xx setup while selling my current CPU, board, and GPU for maybe $400.


----------



## Lune

The game won't be that demanding







people should stop worrying! If you can run BC2, you will be able to run BF3 2 times better since it's not a console port and the engine is totally new.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12596457*
> The game won't be that demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people should stop worrying! If you can run BC2, you will be able to run BF3 2 times better since it's not a console port and the engine is totally new.


In my case, I have to play BC2 slightly dumbed down on my 4870X2, which I won't be happy to do in BF3.

BC2:
1920x1200 or 1920x1080 if I play on the TV
All maxed except anti-aliasing, I remain above 40fps constant, max around 80fps. I run 1x because I run in DX9 mode. Yes, DX9. My game chops down a lot if I switch to DX10 even if I leave anti-aliasing at 1x.


----------



## surfbumb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12596457*
> The game won't be that demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people should stop worrying! If you can run BC2, you will be able to run BF3 2 times better since it's not a console port and the engine is totally new.


um lol? failz...by just looking at the visuals it will definitely be more demanding on the gpu.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I agree. It will be more demanding, but for graphics like that it is what you would expect.

I dont think it warrants going to a completely new rig, but hey this is OCNs -if we can afford to build it, why not!

I will try upgrades first!


----------



## Chilly

A second GTX 460, a new soundcard and watercooling CPU and GPU by the time this game is released


----------



## kcuestag

To be honest, I don't plan, and I don't want to upgrade my PC for BF3.

I'm really hoping a single HD6970 is enough to max it out at like +50fps.

I mean, I just bought my whole rig a month ago... I would feel crap if I had to spend more money on it that soon


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12595687*
> Hey mine's not bad either


Oh yours is great! I think it edges mine out a little bit, and if I remember correctly it looks cooler, too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcticTaco;12596730*
> Oh yours is great! I think it edges mine out a little bit, and if I remember correctly it looks cooler, too.


Hehehe, thanks









I've PM'ed you!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb;12596521*
> um lol? failz...by just looking at the visuals it will definitely be more demanding on the gpu.


Yeah and here comes the PC engine that likes your stuff and makes it scale over 9000.. get it?









Just chill, you will run it fine!


----------



## Lhino

DICE just won me over. New favourite developer FTW. CANNOT wait for this game, gonna be running around blowing up buildings like i did in BC2. This time only BETTER. Thanks DICE for sticking up for your original fan base and giving PC gamers what they want. You rock. Suck it Crytek, you have just been pwned in the face.


----------



## JollyGiant13

In the BF3 trailer only one GTX 580 was used.

Source http://twitter.com/repi/status/43350154291589120


----------



## Lhino

Serious? What other specs are required to play this game in all its glory?


----------



## kcuestag

"Only"?

Damn, my hopes on my HD6970 maxing out this game are going down the toilet


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Amazing. Looks like it'll be dual 570s or dual 580s for me.


----------



## JollyGiant13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12597435*
> "Only"?
> 
> Damn, my hopes on my HD6970 maxing out this game are going down the toilet


Well at least we have an idea of what to build around.


----------



## rogueblade

It's funny because I'm imagining people having too much fun destroying the map than actually fighting one another. I did that for a while in BC2, I'd just keep shooting **** at buildings out of excitement forgetting I had to actually shoot the enemy.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12597435*
> "Only"?
> 
> Damn, my hopes on my HD6970 maxing out this game are going down the toilet


Dont forget that this is "pre-Alpha" so there are no optimizations included yet.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12597465*
> It's funny because I'm imagining people having too much fun destroying the map than actually fighting one another. I did that for a while in BC2, I'd just keep shooting **** at buildings out of excitement forgetting I had to actually shoot the enemy.


I still do

EDIT:double post fail


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;12597480*
> Dont forget that this is "pre-Alpha" so there are no optimizations included yet.


Exactly. Maybe save now, but don't buy until you know if you need it. Hopefully there will be an accessible beta so we can find out sooner rather than later. But hearing that they are using a 580 makes me comfortable: at least current HW can handle it. Plus, we OC around here







They probably don't because they need to know how it runs on standard hardware.

I've only got the one GTX570, and I still haven't heard anything that makes me nervous. My next purchase is still gonna be an SSD


----------



## Oh You Did

WOW!

looks like a damn video instead of gameplay. this is crazy. am i going to need to upgrade to gtx 500's or would 2gtx 480 be fine.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12597435*
> "Only"?
> 
> Damn, my hopes on my HD6970 maxing out this game are going down the toilet


You're one of the most paranoid person I've seen. How many times do you have to ask or mention whether your card can play this game or not? You have a 6970 which will be more enough to max the game when its out and optimized. Besides the game is in pre alpha state and you weirdos are already whining about potential system requirements.

Your system, my system, and many others that post here should have no problem maxing the game out. I'd worry about it when benchmarks come out.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oh You Did;12597742*
> WOW!
> 
> looks like a damn video instead of gameplay. this is crazy. am i going to need to upgrade to gtx 500's or would 2gtx 480 be fine.


SLI 480's will do the job spectacularly. No need to upgrade to 500's unless you want to run triple monitor. If you want to upgrade wait for Nvidia Keplar (The 28nm cards that will probably names GTX 680 and so on) which will be releasing end of year.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Guys, multiple things about the "only one 580" concern:

That *doesn't* mean that ONLY a 580 will run the game well. It means that a single 580 will.

That also *doesn't* mean that a single 570, 560, or equivalent card won't run the game well.

That also means that a single 580 breezed through a pre-Alpha build of the game, which is nowhere near fully optimized. NVIDIA/AMD will more than likely release drivers that further push optimization for BF3.

We don't KNOW how well the 580 ran the game, nor how high up the game settings were. It may have achieved over 100fps for all we know, letting a 460/etc. easily achieve well above 40fps.

Too much concern. It's been confirmed: If you can run BC2 smoothly, you can bet your ass you can run BF3 smoothly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12598365*
> Too much concern. It's been confirmed: If you can run BC2 smoothly, you can bet your ass you can run BF3 smoothly.


That sounds good.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12598365*
> Too much concern. It's been confirmed: If you can run BC2 smoothly, you can bet your ass you can run BF3 smoothly.


I agree! That was confirmed already... and bad console 2 is a port obviously.. so dont worry folks ;D


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12598721*
> I agree! That was confirmed already... and bad console 2 is a port obviously.. so dont worry folks ;D


BC2 is a pretty great console port. It is one of very few examples of a console port that was well done. Proper DX10/11 integration, higher player count, good interface to satisfy us PC gamers etc. I really hate when people bash BC2 for being a console port, because they obviously haven't given it a chance. People read "console port" and already believe it's going to flop because of the recent history of console ports. Dice did a great job with BC2. If they have built BF3 from the ground up specifically for PC, it's going to be mind-blowing, I just know it. It's pretty cool of them to play a back and forth turn game between PCs and consoles. PC got BF2, where consoles got their horrible BF2:MC, consoles got Bad Company 1 and 1943, which were skipped on PC, console and PC both got BC2, which was a port from console to PC and now BF3 is again coming to all platforms, being a PC port to console. Keep both audiences happy. I'd say the PC audience is much happier though, and stays committed for much longer to the same game. I give BF3 5 years of life; likely more if SDK mod tools are released.

Anyone else notice that HL2 and BF2 came out somewhat closely together? Maybe Valve has a little surprise for us shortly after BF3.


----------



## EfemaN

Hell, I didn't even know BC2 was a port... watch BF3 be the new Crysis


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12599150*
> Hell, I didn't even know BC2 was a port... watch BF3 be the new Crysis


That's how it looks so far. The new Crysis. But then, the ACTUAL new crysis is coming out between now and then, so there is competition...


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcticTaco;12599631*
> That's how it looks so far. The new Crysis. But then, the ACTUAL new crysis is coming out between now and then, so there is competition...


Crysis 2 is no competition. Not by BF3 fanboyism, but from how the game looks to have shaped up.

And I guess I meant "the new Crysis" in the rig destroyer sense


----------



## kcuestag

I'm sorry if this has been asked, but, when do we get more info about the game?

Like minimum/recommended requirements, a date for BETA and release date... etc

I am soooooooo hyped for this game, I think this is the game that has given me the most hype in my life


----------



## Higgins

Interview with Patrick Bach

http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-...Duty-814499/4/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Interview with Patrick Bach

http://www.pcgames.de/Battlefield-3-...Duty-814499/4/


That is quite interesting interview.

Thanks!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm sorry if this has been asked, but, when do we get more info about the game?


March 16 another video comes out I believe.


----------



## Higgins

Updated the OP with a 1080p version of the trailer.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Apparently people think (and by this I mean at least 2 people) I won't like BF3 since I have stated previously I dislike BC2 and rather play Blops. Apparently this means I have no soul and will not like BF3 even though I have probably spent the most hours in any video game I have played into BF2 :

http://www.bf2stats.net/player/114382635/

So, what do you guys think. Can you not like BF3 if you do not like BC2?


----------



## Higgins

I've lost count of how many times DICE has clarified that BF3 has absolutely nothing to do with the Bad Company games and that it's a true sequel to BF2. Don't know how more clear they could make themselves.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12603878*
> I've lost count of how many times DICE has clarified that BF3 has absolutely nothing to do with the Bad Company games and that it's a true sequel to BF2. Don't know how more clear they could make themselves.


Judging by the videos there's certainly a lot of similarities in the Frostbite engine they're using in this and the one from BC2 so im not sure how you can say this has nothing to do with the Bad Company games . True sequel to BF2 in the sense of large scale battles and vehicles yes...but if you don't see the huge BC2 influence in this then ...









Would people rage if this was Bad Company 2 with 64 players on large maps with the normal selection of Battlefield vehicles and aircraft? I certainly wouldn't I already pre-ordered.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12603878*
> I've lost count of how many times DICE has clarified that BF3 has absolutely nothing to do with the Bad Company games and that it's a true sequel to BF2. Don't know how more clear they could make themselves.


lol please.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12604132*
> lol please.


Have you watched all of the game informer interviews? They said that Battlefield 3 was separated from the Bad Company games quite a few times.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12604132*
> lol please.


^^ I guess maybe I'm watching the wrong videos cause I see nothing but an XL size of BC2... (which again is not a bad thing). Take a look at the openness of Harvest Day and Heavy Metal and you've already been testing tank and chopper battles in wide open environments for BF3 for Dice.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12604307*
> Have you watched all of the game informer interviews? They said that Battlefield 3 was *separated* from the Bad Company games quite a few times.


I think you misunderstand their definition of "separate" but whatever.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12604307*
> Have you watched all of the game informer interviews? They said that Battlefield 3 was separated from the Bad Company games quite a few times.


They can say whatever they want, won't change the fact that BF3 will have features coming from BC2.


----------



## Higgins

No matter what assumptions you keep making, it won't change the fact that you haven't played the game yet. If you could show me some examples, i'd be more than willing to concede your point.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12604702*
> No matter what assumptions you keep making, it won't change the fact that you haven't played the game yet. If you could show me some examples, i'd be more than willing to concede your point.


Destruction.


----------



## Higgins

I fail to see how the progression of destructible environments mean that it is a feature being carried over from BC2.

Frostbite 2 was rewritten from scratch. Its not a source engine update, its a _new_ engine.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12604781*
> I fail to see how the progression of destructible environments mean that it is a feature being carried over from BC2.
> 
> Frostbite 2 was rewritten from scratch. Its not a source engine update, its a _new_ engine.


And I'm sure Frostbite 1/1.5 had nothing to do with that.


----------



## Rakhasa

you guys argue like my parents







. But hey, I dont wanna put too much faith in Dice..ill decide when I play it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12604837*
> you guys argue like my parents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But hey, I dont wanna put too much faith in Dice..ill decide when I play it.


I have many wives.


----------



## EfemaN

I'd like to conclude this argument with the point that I'll be playing BF3 naked so I don't have to keep changing my underwear every time I play.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12604803*
> And I'm sure Frostbite 1/1.5 had nothing to do with that.


For the sake of your argument i'll assume that BC1/2 are the only games ever made to have destructible environments in them. Thats one feature that they are bringing over from the Bad Company games, but you mentioned feature*s*.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @gustavhalling
> Gustav Halling
> Good Morning! Friday breakfast and #BF3 playtests planned today


http://twitter.com/#!/gustavhalling/status/43575822153551872


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12605298*
> For the sake of your argument i'll assume that BC1/2 are the only games ever made to have destructible environments in them. Thats one feature that they are bringing over from the Bad Company games, but you mentioned feature*s*.


Single player campaign.


----------



## Higgins

I was thinking gameplay mechanics like perks, how the classes are structured, or how squad spawning worked.

Don't know how i feel about the single player yet. BC2's SP was hardly worth playing, but DICE said that they're treating the SP like a tutorial so we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12605739*
> I was thinking gameplay mechanics like perks, how the classes are structured, or how squad spawning worked.
> 
> Don't know how i feel about the single player yet. BC2's SP was hardly worth playing, but DICE said that they're treating the SP like a tutorial so we'll see how it plays out.


Classes are BC2's. Perks.


----------



## rogueblade

It's stupid to say BF3 will have no similarities to BC2. Sure DICE can keep saying it's a complete different/own game. Halo Reach was it's own brand new engine completely different from Halo 3. Pretty similar **** though wasn't it?????????????? (not a bad thing)

The entire engine is based on BC2. The way the gameplay will feel will be more akin to BC2 than BF2. (again, not a bad thing)


----------



## kcuestag

I seriously find this discussion a bit stupid...

Come on guys, you can't judge a game when it's almost a 9 months until release.


----------



## Drobomb

thiru is trollin' hard. I think he's just trying to get to 8000 posts or something. Not sure if he's serious or not. haha


----------



## kcuestag

Hahah lol


----------



## Frosty288

There was a post from a DICE dev about the mod tools situation for BC2 and all of the complications that were involved with the Frostbite 1/1.5 engine; explaining how near-impossible it would be to write mod tools, but explains this was a main reason that they have decided to re-write the entire frostbite engine for BF3.

It's a fairly long and technical post.
Source:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/1350772-so-how-about-modtools.html

Of course it's gonna have BC2 similarities, BC2 is insanely popular and did a LOT of things right; minus the scaling and the map layouts it essentially is miniature BF2 sequel. Plus it's far and beyond any other engine on player scalability and features out there. And if you would've read the interview posted a few pages back it would explain the single player for Battlefield 3.

I for one thought the BC2 SP was quite awesome the first time around. And does anyone remember the first day of the public beta? omagawd, flying down in a parachute and flak blowing up everywhere on full surround? It makes me excited just thinking about it, hell of a way to introduce you to a new game (take notes Crytek...)

I just think as far as the art direction, the map build, all of the in game assets, new features and redesigned engine in every aspect, will make BF3 a totally different game than BC2. *But* the fact that they do use 'sister engines', the same genre and roughly the same time period means there are going to be undeniable differences, from those factors alone. If you see an M1A2 tank in BF3, or a blackhawk helicopter, don't call it a BC2 port in, just because the games take place in the same year doesn't mean they are going to use totally different tech and assets/vehicles.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Hai giez. Got some earthquake and skyscraper destruction for you to see as well as a quick clip of a jet battle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UAEZsRTq8o&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Great video, sadly, it's been removed a minute ago


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12608360*
> Hai giez. Got some earthquake and skyscraper destruction for you to see as well as a quick clip of a jet battle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UAEZsRTq8o&feature=player_embedded


SO glad i got to watch it before it got removed.

Looks absolutely outstanding.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Keep searching around and it'll be reuploaded.


----------



## rHy0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12608360*
> Hai giez. Got some earthquake and skyscraper destruction for you to see as well as a quick clip of a jet battle.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UAEZsRTq8o&feature=player_embedded


The almost non existent recoil on that LMG is severely dissapointing.

RO:HOS is still number one on my wishlist as of now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12608583*
> SO glad i got to watch it before it got removed.
> 
> Looks absolutely outstanding.


Same here


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Crap, i missed it... Completely ruined my day now!


----------



## kcuestag

It's back!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g6I-ADApfA[/ame]

Watch it while you can!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

only gets to 1:54 then freezes... crappers.

reup
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_s5movJ7Zw[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_s5movJ7Zw[/ame]


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Already liking what I see.

MY biggest beef with BC2 coming from BF2 was feeling claustrophobic. It felt too much like COD level design with the bottlenecks close quarters, etc...

Seeing these environments, made me smile.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lol @ comment: "I wish﻿ I could hibernate until November....﻿"

What if the game comes out in October?! You would have missed out on a month!


----------



## Lhino

Yay prone is back FTW.


----------



## corpse fan

this game is gonna make me want to back hand my computer continuously<--got it right with no spell check!!!


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12608914*
> Lol @ comment: "I wish﻿ I could hibernate until November....﻿"
> 
> What if the game comes out in October?! You would have missed out on a month!


but then what if the game comes out the first day of fall (September 23) Then you miss out on 8 days. Which means everyone will be a Lieutenant by then









I hope that GDC trailer isn't gonna be the same one that's about to be released around March 16.

Btw, I'm pissed that that Dragon Valley didn't make it to the Back To Karkand expansion. It would have been much more fun than Sharqi Peninsula.


----------



## ElectroManiac

For any of you who miss the video here it is in higher quality http://rapidshare.com/#!download|519tl|450930679|Battlefield3_GameplayGDC2011.hi.mp4|50226


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;12609834*
> but then what if the game comes out the first day of fall (September 23) Then you miss out on 8 days. Which means everyone will be a Lieutenant by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that GDC trailer isn't gonna be the same one that's about to be released around March 16.
> 
> Btw, I'm pissed that that Dragon Valley didn't make it to the Back To Karkand expansion. It would have been much more fun than Sharqi Peninsula.


But then what if the game is ahead of schedule and it releases September 1st?! *head explodes*

Disagree! I love Dragon Valley, and sure would love it in BF3, but Sharqi would be SO sick with all the construction sites and TV station crumbling down.


----------



## Lune

Nice video ;o who leaked it? haha


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Come on guys, you can't judge a game when it's almost a 9 months until release.


 easier said than done. 98% of posters here on OCN do this.


----------



## rogueblade

So I guess it's safe to say the SU33 and F16 are confirmed


----------



## ElectroManiac

Jet fights are going to be awesome.


----------



## Higgins

Heres a live link to the leaked gameplay on photobucket.


----------



## EfemaN

Man, that was beautiful...


----------



## thiru

Too bad they stopped showing the game on PC.


----------



## slickwilly

I recently purchased a second GTX 470 just for Crysis 2, only to learn that not only
would the game not need that kind of power but that I probably will not be purchasing Crysis 2 until the price drops.
But after watching that video it looks like BF3 will require that kind of power.

I noticed on the OP's first post that BF3 will not support DX9, if this is so how will it be compatible with an Xbox, doesn't the Xbox have a DX9 graphics chip ?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12613410*
> Too bad they stopped showing the game on PC.


What do you mean. I believe the entire GDC is being shown on PC, is it not?

The quality may appear to be poor due to being recorded from a camera.

Did anyone else notice the refraction of the environment in the reflex sight? Thats so sick.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12614159*
> What do you mean. I believe the entire GDC is being shown on PC, is it not?
> 
> The quality may appear to be poor due to being recorded from a camera.
> 
> Did anyone else notice the refraction of the environment in the reflex sight? Thats so sick.


You can tell by the movement that it's done with a gamepad.


----------



## CaptainChaos

The official trailer was clearly PC, you could tell from WASD being plastered on the screen.

I'm almost certain this was PC as well. Whether they used a game pad to control it is up for debate, but I highly doubt they would choose a console to showcase the game.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12614228*
> You can tell by the movement that it's done with a gamepad.


yea, i'm so L337 I can tell from a recorded video it was gamepad


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12614693*
> yea, i'm so L337 I can tell from a recorded video it was gamepad


Well sorry but I have to agree with him









I can see they're using a gamepad by the moves of the weapon, although we can't really know wether it's really a Console or PC, maybe they're using PAD on a PC


----------



## Addictedtokaos

in all fairness it could have been someone really bad with a mouse, or the movements may have been purposely slowed to prevent the audience from getting nausea.... ever watch someone else play a FPS where you're not driving????

Anyways, gamepad or not, that is not important... what is important to me is the depth of the sandbox. I cant wait!


----------



## Lune

I'll be playing this game naked.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12615986*
> I'll be playing this game naked.


Make sure you have some tissues to clean your mess


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12614228*
> You can tell by the movement that it's done with a gamepad.


It definitely seems like gamepad movement, I agree there. It's pretty difficult to call from the footage whether the graphics are on the console level. My gut says it was a PC, just like the fault line trailer. Maybe whoever played for the recording preferred a gamepad







, or just isn't the greatest at handling a mouse. We've already seen the PC version in action, I wouldn't be put off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12615986*
> I'll be playing this game naked.


Beat you to it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12605273*
> I'd like to conclude this argument with the point that I'll be playing BF3 naked so I don't have to keep changing my underwear every time I play.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm going to have a pretty damn sick HT setup before this game releases. I want to sit in my living room, playing it on my 55" with a 5.1 Polk system and dual 580s.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12617088*
> I'm going to have a pretty damn sick HT setup before this game releases. I want to sit in my living room, playing it on my 55" with a 5.1 Polk system and dual 580s.


Psh, grab a 30" monitor instead and get some pixel density up in hurr.







TAX THOSE 580s!


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12614898*
> Well sorry but I have to agree with him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see they're using a gamepad by the moves of the weapon, although we can't really know wether it's really a Console or PC, maybe they're using PAD on a PC


Was probably a gamepad to demo the game in front of people. Just using the PC, since PC is their lead build


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Just using the PC, since PC is their lead build


So they say.....









Because of Crysis 2 I am somewhat optimistic about this game but still am playing to upgrade several things before the release of this game. I actually just purchased a new headset (sennheiser pc360) and an ssd (garbage vertex 2 50gb, hope it isn't the new slow one).


----------



## Lune

Guys can't we raid DICE and steal a copy?







will even leave them 100$ for the lolz! JUST NEED THE GAME


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12620966*
> Guys can't we raid DICE and steal a copy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will even leave them 100$ for the lolz! JUST NEED THE GAME


lol, tried that last year myself, this was all I got


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12619963*
> Was probably a gamepad to demo the game in front of people. Just using the PC, since PC is their lead build


exactly, and since the game is being developed on PC and then ported to consoles I doubt they would take a pre alpha build of a pc game, port it to a console, and then show it off to the public. Kind of pointless.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12620079*
> So they say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Crysis 2 I am somewhat optimistic about this game but still am playing to upgrade several things before the release of this game. I actually just purchased a new headset (sennheiser pc360) and an ssd (garbage vertex 2 50gb, hope it isn't the new slow one).


Well the fact that Crytek kept talking about being committed to PC gamers yet never showed a sliver of PC gameplay or extras should have been a red flag. Everyone chose to ignore it until the demo was a copy pasta from consoles without DX11.

Unlike Crytek, DICE has backed up their statements about PC being the lead platform by only showing PC footage, which should be a good sign for everyone.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12622019*
> Well the fact that Crytek kept talking about being committed to PC gamers yet never showed a sliver of PC gameplay or extras should have been a red flag. Everyone chose to ignore it until the demo was a copy pasta from consoles without DX11.
> 
> Unlike Crytek, DICE has backed up their statements about PC being the lead platform by only showing PC footage, which should be a good sign for everyone.


Agreed.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12620079*
> So they say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of Crysis 2 I am somewhat optimistic about this game but still am playing to upgrade several things before the release of this game. I actually just purchased a new headset (sennheiser pc360) and an ssd (garbage vertex 2 50gb, hope it isn't the new slow one).


Well Idk man...

I see a BF3 skinned PC; and not a console for once..

They say PC is lead build, so skinned PC, PC lead, thats 2 for 2..

WASD when pulling soldier to safe grounds, 3 for 3.

I can see them using a gamepad to demo the game, as you dont want a dude sitting there playing mouse and kb demoing to the press or what not. Holding a controller just makes all the sense.

I have high hopes.


----------



## Higgins

A shot of the BF3 computer:


----------



## Neokolzia

Here is a question couldn't see if it had been raised, if there is no support for Dx9 how are Ps3 and Xbox 360 going to host this game unless they get a PC Ported version (Always wanted to use that word... PC port... sounds so beautiful..)


----------



## Lune

They are getting a pc port! <33 (that means you get a good game consoleboyz)


----------



## Neokolzia

Honestly would likely see better games on console if they were PC ports, we are articulate, we download games before buying them =P, so crappy games don't get bought. And since most console gamers don't do that and just power pre-order crossing fingers that the game is good, more then often it isn't, or new console players just get a mis-impression of "good".


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12625527*
> A shot of the BF3 computer:


Is that the one used to record those gameplay videos?

If so, what were the specs of that rig?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12625527*
> A shot of the BF3 computer:


Where can we get a skin like that?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12626581*
> Is that the one used to record those gameplay videos?
> 
> If so, what were the specs of that rig?


All we know is that it has one GTX580.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12627100*
> Where can we get a skin like that?


I would assume that its lazer etched into the metal, it being a one of a kind Dev demo unit and all.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

=/ I would love something like that... or a huge Ripper XXL with that image.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Spray paint anyone?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

All I can say is I hope kepler gets released before this game comes out but I highly doubt it


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;12627965*
> All I can say is I hope kepler gets released before this game comes out but I highly doubt it


Are you expecting it to not run smoothly on your SLI 470's?


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

What is this kepler ive been hearing about??


----------



## EfemaN

Basically speaks for itself.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

So, its a GPU POWER HORSE? Like Fermi, but better.
Well thats good.

Hope its not like 700 bucks.


----------



## kcuestag

Interesting, should I grab a 2nd HD6970 for CF this summer, or wait for the next ATI/Nvidia cards?

Don't really need more than a single HD6970, but maybe for BF3


----------



## rogueblade

I did crossfire back in the 4890's days, but single cards just make life better/easier.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12630461*
> I did crossfire back in the 4890's days, but single cards just make life better/easier.


Totally agreed.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Don't really need more than a single HD6970, but maybe for BF3










I'm hoping BF3 comes out with (well, a GPU manufacturer) a gpu with a shroud with their logo on it. Was just looking through some GPU's a while ago and saw a BC2 one.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Basically speaks for itself.











Seeing that makes me happy I'm doing a full rebuild in 2013. ^









I want. NAO.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12629165*
> So, its a GPU POWER HORSE? Like Fermi, but better.
> Well thats good.
> 
> Hope its not like 700 bucks.


Will run faster yet cooler, or so they say. As for pricing, it'll be just like every other generation; they'll have chips spread out across different price brackets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12630241*
> Interesting, should I grab a 2nd HD6970 for CF this summer, or wait for the next ATI/Nvidia cards?
> 
> Don't really need more than a single HD6970, but maybe for BF3


Still worrying, eh?







Save your money, try out BF3 (or wait for benchmarks), and make your decision accordingly. If you find that BF3 doesn't run as you want it to, you can hop onto the Kepler (or AMD's equivalent) bandwagon. If it does, you saved yourself a few hundred dollars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12633482*
> Seeing that makes me happy I'm doing a full rebuild in 2013. ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want. NAO.


Yeah, yeah. We all want the next stupidly powerful GPU architecture. Teehee.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12635344*
> Will run faster yet cooler, or so they say. As for pricing, it'll be just like every other generation; they'll have chips spread out across different price brackets.
> 
> Still worrying, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save your money, try out BF3 (or wait for benchmarks), and make your decision accordingly. If you find that BF3 doesn't run as you want it to, you can hop onto the Kepler (or AMD's equivalent) bandwagon. If it does, you saved yourself a few hundred dollars.
> 
> Yeah, yeah. We all want the next stupidly powerful GPU architecture. Teehee.


I've seen an HD6970 going for 250€ NEW on a local store, not sure if I should pick it up.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12636086*
> I've seen an HD6970 going for 250€ NEW on a local store, not sure if I should pick it up.


I don't know how I'm ever going to buy any new hardware again after moving here from Canada. **** is sooooooooooo much more expensive in the UK. It's straight up robbery. (and not just PC hardware)

And if I were to order from say amazon US, the shipping+tax would make it equal or more than ordering from the UK anyway. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12636482*
> I don't know how I'm ever going to buy any new hardware again after moving here from Canada. **** is sooooooooooo much more expensive in the UK. It's straight up robbery. (and not just PC hardware)
> 
> And if I were to order from say amazon US, the shipping+tax would make it equal or more than ordering from the UK anyway. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Yeah well, get used to it, we all get ripped off in Europe, not like the guys in America, sucks huh?









Might just pick up another HD6970 this week.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12636482*
> I don't know how I'm ever going to buy any new hardware again after moving here from Canada. **** is sooooooooooo much more expensive in the UK. It's straight up robbery. (and not just PC hardware)
> 
> And if I were to order from say amazon US, the shipping+tax would make it equal or more than ordering from the UK anyway. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Welcome to the club. I pay double for anything I buy.... it's that sad.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12636557*
> Welcome to the club. I pay double for anything I buy.... it's that sad.


We can't really complain, I've been living in Turkey and Australia before, and things are lot worse there, in Turkey it would be almost 70% more of what it would cost in Central Europe....

So yeah, when I was in Turkey, I remember I bought an E8400 + 9800GTX+ rig in 2007 I think, and it was a pain in the ... to pay for that rig lol.


----------



## Lune

I live in Bulgaria, it's next to turkey


----------



## EfemaN

I'm _from_ Turkey. Last summer, I went back and visited a few computers shops; the price difference is ridiculous... I feel bad for my peeps back there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12636545*
> Yeah well, get used to it, we all get ripped off in Europe, not like the guys in America, sucks huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just pick up another HD6970 this week.


I was just addressing your budget concern, since you said you didn't want to make an addition so soon after a new build







If you're up for grabbing another card, by all means do it! Then you're sure to not need an upgrade for a long while.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Go for the 6970, then tell me if it works out so i can save up and get it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

meh i've just been buying every nvidia series that has come out but this time i've opted to pass on the 500 series gpu and just wait or kepler


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;12637898*
> meh i've just been buying every nvidia series that has come out but this time i've opted to pass on the 500 series gpu and just wait or kepler


Screw kepler , wait till Maxwell, 2x 470 will make it there


----------



## Skoobs

i got the special edition of Metal of Honor for the sole purpose of getting into the beta for this... lol... anyone know how we go about making sure we get in? maybe that should be added to the first page.

on that note, it seems the EA cites for all of their games suck pretty bad, and dont seem to communicate. i added MOH and BFBC2 and one says i have never played one of them online, while the other one i didnt even add MOH but it knows i played both.


----------



## Wubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12637007*
> I'm _from_ Turkey. Last summer, I went back and visited a few computers shops; the price difference is ridiculous... I feel bad for my peeps back there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just addressing your budget concern, since you said you didn't want to make an addition so soon after a new build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're up for grabbing another card, by all means do it! Then you're sure to not need an upgrade for a long while.


I go to Turkey nearly every summer because I have relatives that live there but I went last Winter there and I saw the most absurd prices there, I think there was a 5850 for $400 or $500


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Demize99
> Alan Kertz
> Dragging in MP is what I call "Paper Awesome." Sounds awesome on paper, sucks in practice. Solves nothing, creates new issues. Not happening


http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/44608678237716480


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I'm _from_ Turkey. Last summer, I went back and visited a few computers shops; the price difference is ridiculous... I feel bad for my peeps back there.









I was just addressing your budget concern, since you said you didn't want to make an addition so soon after a new build







If you're up for grabbing another card, by all means do it! Then you're sure to not need an upgrade for a long while.


Yeah, I lived in Izmir for 3 years, and I hated their prices on hardware...

I remember that the 9800GTX+ I bought would have costed me half price if I bought it anywhere outside Turkey...

Also, the Internet connection was pretty sad, max I could get service for was 4Mbps from TTnet or something like that, but I would only get like 1Mbps at max lol, and internet kept disconnecting every few hours...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake*


Go for the 6970, then tell me if it works out so i can save up and get it.


"If it works out"? Lol, what you mean, of course the card is gonna work


----------



## ramenbuoy

I think I am going to have to switch from my 470gtx to 2 5970s to play this game....







maybe even build a new rig.

Has anyone found out anything about the beta? I dont wanna buy medal of honor just to get beta codes :<


----------



## superhead91

Why is everyone worrying so much about whether or not their current video cards can run BF3? lol... DICE isn't gonna make a game that nobody will be able to run.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12642861*
> Why is everyone worrying so much about whether or not their current video cards can run BF3? lol... DICE isn't gonna make a game that nobody will be able to run.


This! but.... 50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

People, GET REAL! They won't release a game with 64 players MP, tons of destruction if the game wasnt optimized... it will FOR SURE run better than BC2... even I will be using a single 5970 (clocked). Will upgrade in 2012... it's not worth it yet. (might try 6990's)


----------



## Higgins

I wouldn't mind playing on medium until i can buy a new graphics card. Rather have that then max it on my 5870.

Why is everyone so concerned about it though? It doesn't come out until next fall, and we don't even have a spec sheet. Stop asking about it.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, just in case, I've just ordered a 2nd HD6970 which I should be getting before Thursday


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Still don't see the point myself in ordering new cards up until the point when the came is about to come out. Buying a card to use for a game that hasn't come out will end up costing a lot more then simply buying it when needed.


----------



## ramenbuoy

It's not about upgrading to play a game.

It's about an excuse to upgrade. Honestly, how do you justify spending thousands on computer hardware of prolly 1 out of 10 people here don't need it except to do personal things (gaming, folding, w/e).

Plus, I am going to wait till it comes out to upgrade. Unless I get into the beta, then that is just another story.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12640866*
> Yeah, I lived in Izmir for 3 years, and I hated their prices on hardware...
> 
> I remember that the 9800GTX+ I bought would have costed me half price if I bought it anywhere outside Turkey...
> 
> Also, the Internet connection was pretty sad, max I could get service for was 4Mbps from TTnet or something like that, but I would only get like 1Mbps at max lol, and internet kept disconnecting every few hours...


Yeah... we've got very tech-savvy people and Donanimhaber.com has been known to get a few firsts in finding info about releases, but the tech in the country is heavily behind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12642053*
> I think I am going to have to switch from my 470gtx to 2 5970s to play this game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe even build a new rig.
> 
> Has anyone found out anything about the beta? I dont wanna buy medal of honor just to get beta codes :<


As others have said, don't worry about it. Not only is that completely absurd , you would need at most another GTX 470 to max it, maybe a higher clock on your CPU depending on how intensive it is. No word on beta, you'll be sure this thread will be updated the moment information becomes available; the beta deal was only available for Medal of Honor pre-orders anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12644624*
> Well, just in case, I've just ordered a 2nd HD6970 which I should be getting before Thursday


So you finally caved.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12646936*
> It's not about upgrading to play a game.
> 
> It's about an excuse to upgrade. Honestly, how do you justify spending thousands on computer hardware of prolly 1 out of 10 people here don't need it except to do personal things (gaming, folding, w/e).
> 
> Plus, I am going to wait till it comes out to upgrade. Unless I get into the beta, then that is just another story.


Agreed. I was thinking about grabbing another 560 for Crysis 2, but considering how that turned out, I'm going to see how it lasts me until BF3. I may just sell it and go for a Kepler card, fingers crossed that they're released before BF3.


----------



## kilrbe3

I would at least wait till mid summer to order a new card if it was me... we still have NV other GPU line to get released, im sure NV has something with DICE like always. ATi still has their 28nm GPU's coming out in 2011.

I mean yea CF 6970's rock and im sure you'll be golden. But you probably could of saved a few bucks, had some more options.

But yes the urge to get a UBER PC ready for BF3 is overwhelming







I do feel the pain. But im waiting till Summer


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12647485*
> I would at least wait till mid summer to order a new card if it was me... we still have NV other GPU line to get released, im sure NV has something with DICE like always.


What?


----------



## Lune

Actually he got the second 6970 for 150 euro so it's all good









Now - question of the day (even tho no1 can answer it) WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN THE GAME!???????

Lol.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12647512*
> Actually he got the second 6970 for 150 euro so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - question of the day (even tho no1 can answer it) WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN THE GAME!???????
> 
> Lol.


That question needs to be banned for the next few months!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;12647536*
> That question needs to be banned for the next few months!!


Exactly


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12647512*
> Actually he got the second 6970 for 150 euro so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - question of the day (even tho no1 can answer it) WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN THE GAME!???????
> 
> Lol.


with 2 6990's? just.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12647512*
> Actually he got the second 6970 for 150 euro so it's all good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now - question of the day (even tho no1 can answer it) WILL I BE ABLE TO RUN THE GAME!???????
> 
> Lol.


Yeah I really got an awesome deal for 150€ on that HD6970


----------



## captain_clayman

you guys REALLY think gtx 460 sli wont run it well? if it doesnt i'll be sad.


----------



## Lune

Lol it will run it just fine


----------



## superhead91

I'm thinking about getting one of those dual-socket motherboards running 2 990x's and 12Gb of RAM and 4 6990s when they come out. You think I'll be able to run it? I'm kinda worried...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12648745*
> I'm thinking about getting one of those dual-socket motherboards running 2 990x's and 12Gb of RAM and 4 6990s when they come out. You think I'll be able to run it? I'm kinda worried...


I'm not quite sure, you might need to clock those to 24Ghz and those 6990s to 5Ghz core each.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12648771*
> I'm not quite sure, you might need to clock those to 24Ghz and those 6990s to 5Ghz core each.


I think you would need two of them computers there to run it on low settings.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12648844*
> I think you would need two of them computers there to run it on low settings.


You're probably right. BF3 is gonna make all our current rigs look like consoles


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12627130*
> All we know is that it has one GTX580.


wow....

that seems stupidly attainable.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;12649079*
> wow....
> 
> that seems stupidly attainable.


Until we find out that the demo was running at medium settings.







If only...


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12649684*
> Until we find out that the demo was running at medium settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only...


I wish it was on low no AA or nothing and he had 2 gtx 580's


----------



## Buzzin92

you do realize that if the hardware demands of this game are really that great, ALL hardware will be revolutionary... just like Crysis 1 XD. Personally i can't wait for the new GPU's and CPU's to come out and make this game act like its hoe!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Well this game should run better than BC2, BC2 was ported to PC, this time it will be the other way around.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Hey guys how much fps can I get in BF3 with my 4870X2? I want 1080p and all maxed. Halp plz kthx.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12650423*
> Hey guys how much fps can I get in BF3 with my 4870X2? I want 1080p and all maxed. Halp plz kthx.


You'll need to play at 640x480 with all low to have a chance at 30fps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


You'll need to play at 640x480 with all low to have a chance at 30fps.


Oh, but I'm overclocked shouldn't that help? I also hear this thing called hyper threads helps how do I do that? (lol)


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Oh, but I'm overclocked shouldn't that help? I also hear this thing called hyper threads helps how do I do that? (lol)


























HYPER THREADS GIVES YOU OVER 9000 FPS - IT IS VERY USEFUL.


----------



## kcuestag

I am scared my x2 HD6970 might not run the game...


















Ok let's stop this trolling


----------



## superhead91

We've apparently run out of real news to talk about... lol... Is it ok to troll if everyone is doing it?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12653888*
> We've apparently run out of real news to talk about... lol... Is it ok to troll if everyone is doing it?


We've apparently run out of food.

Is it ok if I kill people in the meanwhile?


----------



## Lune

No news................ also I think March 16 part II footage will be that leaked footage we watched T_T nothing interesting, the usual SP bs that I don't really care about.

idk about you, but I keep watching this video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3zGz2Jos7M&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12653951*
> No news................ also I think March 16 part II footage will be that leaked footage we watched T_T nothing interesting, the usual SP bs that I don't really care about.


I don't think so, because that video isn't "Fault Line Episode 2" which is what I think they're going for. Like I predicted before, I think it's going to include the rooftop footage with some helicopter/jet action; maybe a jet will fly over and carpet bomb the streets and we get to hear the sonic boom effect.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12652856*
> I am scared my x2 HD6970 might not run the game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok let's stop this trolling


I honestly think your smoking crack







& that a single 6970 will max this game. Adding a second 6970 is going to be your choice but your worried about nothing honestly.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I think they will revert back to directx 9 for me only
Send me a copy so i can play








8600gt on bf3 i will do that.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12653951*
> No news................ also I think March 16 part II footage will be that leaked footage we watched T_T nothing interesting, the usual SP bs that I don't really care about.
> 
> idk about you, but I keep watching this video


I keep watching the original, which is sufficient because the top rated comment is "Battlefield 3 -﻿ here I come."

Hate it when people reupload videos with zero credit to the original.

Original video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12656930*
> I keep watching the original, which is sufficient because the top rated comment is "Battlefield 3 -﻿ here I come."
> 
> Hate it when people reupload videos with zero credit to the original.
> 
> Original video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8


I lol'd







The comment on his video is mine ^^ Also the link up there is his video uploaded on my channel, check the description ^^ his youtube channel (main video) is in there for credits


----------



## nepas

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQRpAxGVg4M&feature=feedf[/ame]

I hope this guy does not decide to play BF3 or we are all in trouble!!

Bloody amazing for an 80+ year old


----------



## Rakhasa

Wowwww. thats some awesome shooting.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

That is a great honor to receive the black hat. cant wait for BF3 im getting excited


----------



## EfemaN

What a badass... We'll have to one-up him virtually. My fingers are crossed for distance markers in-scope


----------



## Pendulum

1920x1080 1x AA/AF + HBAO = 60-80 fps in a 32 man server with plenty of action
^ ditto - HBAO = 80-100+
Near stock GPU clock, stock i5 clock.

BF3 will be a piece of cake to run.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12654331*
> I don't think so, because that video isn't "Fault Line Episode 2" which is what I think they're going for. Like I predicted before, I think it's going to include the rooftop footage with some helicopter/jet action; maybe a jet will fly over and carpet bomb the streets and we get to hear the sonic boom effect.


when you said sonic boom it made me think about Street Fighter 4

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70_nQpOQczM&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12658609*
> when you said sonic boom it made me think about Street Fighter 4
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70_nQpOQczM&feature=related


I liked﻿ the part when Guile used Sonic Boom.

When you said Street Fighter and posted that video it made me think about how Guile's theme song goes with ANYTHING.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCT77YNHsk[/ame]


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12658624*
> I liked﻿ the part when Guile used Sonic Boom.
> 
> When you said Street Fighter and posted that video it made me think about how Guile's theme song goes with ANYTHING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYCT77YNHsk


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5qoWqkq6XU&feature=related[/ame]

I am only going to listen to guile's theme when I play BF3 as a medic. +rep'd


----------



## ramenbuoy

Speaking of which, has anyone played Battlefield Play4Free?

I tried it today and it is pretty fun I guess, but I don't really understand the point of it.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12658991*
> Speaking of which, has anyone played Battlefield Play4Free?
> 
> I tried it today and it is pretty fun I guess, but I don't really understand the point of it.


Yea I gave it a shot, deleted it after half an hour lol


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12659224*
> Yea I gave it a shot, deleted it after half an hour lol


Ditto. If I end up getting a craptop in the future, I might try it again


----------



## KG363

It wouldn't download even though I tried multiple times on multiple browsers


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


It wouldn't download even though I tried multiple times on multiple browsers


User error


----------



## Higgins

Some great information on this new BF3 site:

http://www.battlefieldo.com/


----------



## Lune

Battlefieldo.. what a name.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm so excited, I wish we could actually just play a BETA right *NOW!*

Is there any DATE on the closed BETA for people who have MoH Limited Edition?

Also, now my rig is future-proof for BF3


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12660197*
> Some great information on this new BF3 site:
> 
> http://www.battlefieldo.com/


Battlefieldo... running out of ideas







If only it had a better design...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12660300*
> I'm so excited, I wish we could actually just play a BETA right *NOW!*
> 
> Is there any DATE on the closed BETA for people who have MoH Limited Edition?
> 
> Also, now my rig is future-proof for BF3


STILL. NOT. ENOUGH.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Battlefieldo... running out of ideas







If only it had a better design...

STILL. NOT. ENOUGH.


Ok I may buy a 3rd one for Tri-Fire then, enough?


----------



## KG363

I'd say at least quad-fire. Then you might be OK.

Do this: Get two more and then get four of the top of the line cards when it comes out. Also, get an SR2 and a pair of 6 core Xenons and put them under water or DICE


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Ok I may buy a 3rd one for Tri-Fire then, enough?









































GIVE IT A REST! you will have probably bought upgrades by the time it comes out,Can we please drop all this crap,considering the game is not out till the back end of the year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Higgins

I heard that nothing less than a quad socket motherboard, 4 octocore Bulldozer CPUs, 64GB of ram, and octo-fire HD9990s will run BF3 on max settings.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12660415*
> I heard that nothing less than a quad socket motherboard, 4 octocore Bulldozer CPUs, 64GB of ram, and octo-fire HD9990s will run BF3 on max settings.


You of all had to add to the trolling!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*
































GIVE IT A REST! you will have probably bought upgrades by the time it comes out,Can we please drop all this crap,considering the game is not out till the back end of the year!!!!!!!!!


I was just messing around mate.

I know I don't need to upgrade anything for BF3.

Only reason I got a 2nd HD6970 was coz I had it for half price NEW!


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I was just messing around mate.

I know I don't need to upgrade anything for BF3.

Only reason I got a 2nd HD6970 was coz I had it for *half price NEW!*










I hate you!









So can we please have less of the "what will it take threads"

As no-one knows atm


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


I hate you!









So can we please have less of the "what will it take threads"

As no-one knows atm


We gave up on that a while ago. The last few pages are dedicated to distracting us while we wait for release.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I heard that nothing less than a quad socket motherboard, 4 octocore Bulldozer CPUs, 64GB of ram, and octo-fire HD9990s will run BF3 on max settings.











Needs more jiggawatts!!!


----------



## kcuestag

Well, bed time for me, 2am.

Good night fellas









Tomorrow will be a looong day, I'll be checking tracking number website all the time to see where my 6970 is at, lol


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12661089*
> Well, bed time for me, 2am.
> 
> Good night fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow will be a looong day, I'll be checking tracking number website all the time to see where my 6970 is at, lol


how did u get it for half off. was your thread the amazon 50% thread or something?

**** i feel so lonely way down here with my measly 470 SINGLE GRAPHICS MO****KINCARD.

i mean it is OC'd but still. I NEED 3 [email protected]

battlefield play4free plays like a korean fps.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Do I seriously have to buy MoH just to get beta into battlefield? If so that's a damn shame.

Is the game even good?

edit:
**** it i just bought it. if it sucks its okay because BF3 (i'm just going to keep telling myself while I play through this multiplayer gayfest)


----------



## Lune

I think you had to "pre-order" the limited edition before the game was even out then you get a key







buying it now doesn't give you a key does it?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think you had to "pre-order" the limited edition before the game was even out then you get a key







buying it now doesn't give you a key does it?


Ya I don't think buying it now gives anything. Probably the only reason that game sold at all was because of that beta deal.

I still didn't buy it though since the game was just awful.


----------



## ramenbuoy

It does give you a key surprisingly enough


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:



â€œ*We knew that people would think that this demo was running on PC,* but the good thing is that itâ€™s all based on streaming,â€ Bach tells us. â€œWe have a super-powerful streaming pipeline, which makes it possible to stream high-end data through the game so every frame we look at will have fresh data. This means you donâ€™t have to load everything at once; you donâ€™t have to fill the level at the start. In BC2, you have 512 megs of memory; you load it, you play it, done. The objects you saw at the end needed to be loaded at the start, and you think, â€˜It took me an hour to get to this point where I can see it, so whatâ€™s the point?â€™

â€œThatâ€™s the whole magic with this. We can have 512 megs every hundred metres if we wanted to, as we can just flush the data out [and replace it] as you move along. *I can promise you that the console versions will still look amazing because of the core technology. If you have a 360, we want to use that machine to the maximum.*â€


Source


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


It does give you a key surprisingly enough










Hmmm, I was under the impression that the beta invite was only available for pre-orders... if this is still available, I'll actually consider MoH. I wonder how it'll work; if simply owning the game is enough, maybe buying just the CD key will be enough. MoH is $20 on Intkeys, and may well drop further; if it works, I'd be willing to fork out $20 or less for beta access.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


Source











Well, not that I care for how the consoles will perform, that'll be _awesome_ for PCs. Much more detailed environments, and faster loading times to boot!

EDIT: Please tell me that first line in your sig is a joke...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


Source











Excellent read.


----------



## Aden Florian

Here's a tri monitor wallpaper I'm working on. Has a little ways to go. Not sure if I like the Title placement.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Nice so far, I'd suggest having three soldiers:

One at the far left, either centered or maybe half exposed
One at the center as he is now
One at the far right, centered or half exposed
Battlefield 3 title above the center soldier's head. Lower all 3 soldiers down a bit to just around the tip of the rifle. (No, not THAT rifle tip! The M4!)

It would be even nicer if you can get three different class soldiers and give them the same look that this original soldier has.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12663079*
> 
> Well, not that I care for how the consoles will perform, that'll be _awesome_ for PCs. Much more detailed environments, and faster loading times to boot!
> 
> EDIT: Please tell me that first line in your sig is a joke...


Wait what? You don't care how consoles will perform but you think its excellent that it performs well enough that PC will benefit. So by using your circular logic, you do in fact care about how the console version performs because it effects the PC version...

I realize you are a PC gamer, but not everyone has a desire or preference to game on PC and to not care how a particular version turns out comes off as elitist and selfish.

You wonder why more developers over the course of the past six years have stopped focusing on PC exclusively, perhaps that's why. Perhaps console gamers are more humble than PC gamers are?

Anyway, you should care about how it performs because DICE is bringing a technique to PC that has been used in console game development since their inception. That is why there is no discernible difference in shaders and geometry between console and PC games. The only noticeable difference are the resolution of the frame & textures, and frames per second.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12663227*
> Excellent read.


----------



## Pendulum

All I wish for BF3 [aside from being amazing] is that there is individual gun customization aside from mag rounds, red dot, 4x scope, etc.
I would love to be able to add a silencer/muzzle flash suppressor to my AR/sniper rifle, I don't care for character customization, I just want to make my own fully customizable loadout to my liking.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;12664954*
> Wait what? You don't care how consoles will perform but you think its excellent that it performs well enough that PC will benefit. So by using your circular logic, you do in fact care about how the console version performs because it effects the PC version...
> 
> I realize you are a PC gamer, but not everyone has a desire or preference to game on PC and to not care how a particular version turns out comes off as elitist and selfish.
> 
> You wonder why more developers over the course of the past six years have stopped focusing on PC exclusively, perhaps that's why. Perhaps console gamers are more humble than PC gamers are?
> 
> Anyway, you should care about how it performs because DICE is bringing a technique to PC that has been used in console game development since their inception. That is why there is no discernible difference in shaders and geometry between console and PC games. The only noticeable difference are the resolution of the frame & textures, and frames per second.


I think you took my comment more seriously than I meant it to be, I try to stray far from the elitist crowd







I gamed on my 360 Elite (the original) for years, only sold it a couple months ago.

I simply meant that the console end of things isn't really on my mind, not trying to dismiss console gaming. I'm pretty sure developer focus shifted for monetary, cost effectiveness, and market reasons (see: CoD), not because we're more difficult to please (or however you'd like to put it); I don't remember the PC gamer market full of angst years ago when nobody considered our market to be at risk of losing developers and being saturated with console ports. I'm not complaining now, to be honest, because the studios that have stayed true to the PC are all solid teams, and we still see fantastic titles on the horizon.

Anyway, what were we talking about... ah. I suppose it _is_ a bit ignorant of me; it hadn't occurred to me that the streaming tech came from console development, so I definitely agree with you on your points. I was just excited to hear it from the devs









EDIT: I'm not very familiar with streaming; it can't possibly rely on hard drive access during games, can it? Can anyone shed some light?

EDIT2: Seriously though, is that top line in your sig for real?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12665461*
> All I wish for BF3 [aside from being amazing] is that there is individual gun customization aside from mag rounds, red dot, 4x scope, etc.
> I would love to be able to add a silencer/muzzle flash suppressor to my AR/sniper rifle, I don't care for character customization, I just want to make my own fully customizable loadout to my liking.


I just thought of way back when I tried out America's Army... the gun customization was just how you described it. I can only dream of the same feature coming to BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't hold it, ohhhhhhhhh...................


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide;12664954*
> You wonder why more developers over the course of the past six years have stopped focusing on PC exclusively, perhaps that's why. Perhaps console gamers are more humble than PC gamers are?


It is because they simply can't complain nearly as loudly as we can. Console gamers buy a specific set of hardware with almost no means of upgrading it besides a hard drive (big deal). PC gamers on the other hand spend hundreds of dollars just for a single game to work to the best of its abilities usually only to be disappointed by another console port.

Consoles are still using old hardware which then means any game devolped for it primarily and then ported over will still be technically a few years behind in what it could be (cough crysis 2 cough).

It's not being a PC elitist, it's called being correct.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12664284*
> Here's a tri monitor wallpaper I'm working on. Has a little ways to go. Not sure if I like the Title placement.


Too bad mine is 1200 damn! but thanks







Can anyone somehow make the original one eyefinity 5760 1200 or 1080 doesn't matter


----------



## rogueblade

^ How do you have so much money :|


----------



## Lune

u c wat i did thar


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Honestly I've spent money on so many stupid things that I wish I could undo and put towards my PC setup lol.


----------



## Lune

We talking black ops yar yar?


----------



## rogueblade

No we talking your hardwareeee


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12667933*
> ^ Honestly I've spent money on so many stupid things that I wish I could undo and put towards my PC setup lol.


I was contemplating selling my BMW 325it wagon show car just to buy a new set up for this game.

I HERD I NEED LIEK 6x GTX580s AND 12 980X TO RUN DIZ GAEM LUL OH AND 128GB DDR3


----------



## rogueblade

Hogwash, DDR4 RAM is now coming into play


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12667985*
> I was contemplating selling my BMW 325it wagon show car just to buy a new set up for this game.
> 
> I HERD I NEED LIEK 6x GTX580s AND 12 980X TO RUN DIZ GAEM LUL OH AND 128GB DDR3


Just an example:

Xbox 360 Elite, bought it when GTA4 released SOLELY for that game. What a waste. Paid for a year of Xbox Live, played for about a month. Bought maybe 2-3 other games that I didn't touch much if at all.

PS3, I don't really REGRET buying it because there are no doubt some awesome games. I just haven't used it much and I wish the money was instead put towards my PC. Ok yea, I regret it.

That all alone is about $800, enough for 2 570s or 2 560s and some screens.


----------



## Lune

Were iz it


----------



## Aden Florian

Here's another idea, x1200 this time







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pretty nice, but it looks too tiled. If you can get different soldiers and vehicles in that same artwork it would be a keeper.

After another look, I do like it, but still feel it would look kind of repetitive across 3 screens. Try cutting off the two tanks in the center screen , leaving just the ones that are on the left and right screens.


----------



## Lune

Can anyone make the original wallpaper 5760 1200? : /


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12665491*
> 
> EDIT2: Seriously though, is that top line in your sig for real?


Indeed, sorry to come off so harsh! I just dislike the console hate.

And no, the first line isn't real haha! I see people with "I don't use linux because its free, I use it because its better" in their sigs so I decided to play off of that. I thought it was kinda funny actually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12667613*
> It is because they simply can't complain nearly as loudly as we can. Console gamers buy a specific set of hardware with almost no means of upgrading it besides a hard drive (big deal). PC gamers on the other hand spend hundreds of dollars just for a single game to work to the best of its abilities usually only to be disappointed by another console port.
> 
> Consoles are still using old hardware which then means any game devolped for it primarily and then ported over will still be technically a few years behind in what it could be (cough crysis 2 cough).
> 
> It's not being a PC elitist, it's called being correct.


Except you're not correct... You do realize that the average console gamer spends the same money on games as the average PC gamers do right; ($50 v. $60) and that the total amount spent on consoles throughout the duration of the generation equals the cost of a gaming rig..

We can do the math if you want.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

never mind this lol


----------



## Higgins

The price of PC vs Console is irrelevant. It all comes down to the pros and cons such as console ease of use or PC's superior hardware. I'll personally take the more mature player base, superior graphics, absence of a controller, and upgradability of computers any day of the week.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*


Except you're not correct... You do realize that the average console gamer spends the same money on games as the average PC gamers do right; ($50 v. $60) and that the total amount spent on consoles throughout the duration of the generation equals the cost of a gaming rig..

We can do the math if you want.


Both PC and Console gamers have to buy games, so that can't be part of the argument. PC gamers, however, actually continue to put money into their hardware, which console gamers do not; that's where it really comes to play.

That said, I believe that the mature portion of the PC gamer community's (I'm disregarding the ragers) complaints are more focused on the loss of developers and the decreasing quality of many games, largely due to the focus on consoles. While the lack of upgraded tech and the feeling of a wasted upgrade are certainly present arguments, I think it's more the lack of actual gameplay effort that is really getting to us.

As an example, unless the final retail version of Crysis 2 is very different from the demo and blows us all away, it's a good example of my points; Crytek started off on PC, blew up because of it, and is now developing for the easier and more cost-effective platform; C2 plays like Call of Duty (not innately a bad game, and fine for many people, but IMO it's got nothing on games I prefer), and has nowhere near the impressive feel that the original games did; on top of that, while the game doesn't look bad, it's certainly behind the originals. That's something to complain about.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The price of PC vs Console is irrelevant. It all comes down to the pros and cons such as console ease of use or PC's superior hardware. I'll personally take the more mature player base, superior graphics, absence of a controller, and upgradability of computers any day of the week.


Well, the price is certainly relevant for many people; for people like us that spend hundreds/thousands on computer hardware, no; but it's certainly enticing to pay $300 for a console and be set for _years_. That said, the rest is well said; I completely agree. There's a reason I finally sold my 360 Elite a couple months ago.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @zh1nt0
> Daniel Matros
> Up to date, no one outside of DICE has actually played BF3. Yet there are more opinions than after a Beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the support!


http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/45574995342131200


----------



## Lune

One of my biggest friends


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Karkand?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12671847*
> ^ Karkand?


Sure looks like it... though I haven't been a fan of APCs. I'd be giddy if they increased the size and stuck some Blackhawks in


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I hope that (since there's no commander) the squad leaders can still call supply drops and vehicle drops. Obviously there would be a bit of a cooldown between each squad leader calling for one. I think of it as an AI commander that responds to your request. "Can I has suppliez plz?" "Nope, supplies not available dude, sorry."









I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but in BC2 on some maps there are crates that are what WOULD BE supply drops if it was a feature. Atacama's A flag has one with a parachute covering it right next to the flatbed truck.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12669672*
> Can anyone make the original wallpaper 5760 1200? : /


I'll post an x1200 version when I post the next version.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12673101*
> I'll post an x1200 version when I post the next version.


Thanks!


----------



## ramenbuoy

kcuestag did you figure rainmeter out? if not i am back and I can hop on vent if need be, PM me.

OMGZS LIEK I HERD TODAY THAT IF YOU PRERESERVE YOU GET SOME PRETTY DERP MAPS.

TOTALLY GUNNA AND I TOTALLY BOUGHT MEDALOFDERP SO I CAN HAZ BETA KEYZ LUL


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12673699*
> kcuestag did you figure rainmeter out? if not i am back and I can hop on vent if need be, PM me.
> 
> OMGZS LIEK I HERD TODAY THAT IF YOU PRERESERVE YOU GET SOME PRETTY DERP MAPS.
> 
> TOTALLY GUNNA AND I TOTALLY BOUGHT MEDALOFDERP SO I CAN HAZ BETA KEYZ LUL


Yes, I did, I am messing around with it on my laptop









Thank you!

Anyways, it's quite late here, I'm heading to bed.

Good night fellas.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12672044*
> I hope that (since there's no commander) the squad leaders can still call supply drops and vehicle drops. Obviously there would be a bit of a cooldown between each squad leader calling for one. I think of it as an AI commander that responds to your request. "Can I has suppliez plz?" "Nope, supplies not available dude, sorry."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but in BC2 on some maps there are crates that are what WOULD BE supply drops if it was a feature. Atacama's A flag has one with a parachute covering it right next to the flatbed truck.


I always thought it was strange that they didn't allow those boxes to be resupply points like single player.
Quote:


> Well, the price is certainly relevant for many people; for people like us that spend hundreds/thousands on computer hardware, no; but it's certainly enticing to pay $300 for a console and be set for years. That said, the rest is well said; I completely agree. There's a reason I finally sold my 360 Elite a couple months ago.


Also, when you look at the initial price then yes the console is cheaper. That said, the inflated price of accessories, games, and online play make up a lot of lost ground. Besides, you can turn most retail desktops into mid-range gaming rigs with a new PSU and video card for the same price as a 360 would cost.


----------



## Aden Florian

x1200 version of first one I posted, a little different though.










New idea:










EDIT: And another one







, I really like this one, except for the tanks picture, I think it's a scan







.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12672044*
> I hope that (since there's no commander) the squad leaders can still call supply drops and vehicle drops. Obviously there would be a bit of a cooldown between each squad leader calling for one. I think of it as an AI commander that responds to your request. "Can I has suppliez plz?" "Nope, supplies not available dude, sorry."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you guys noticed, but in BC2 on some maps there are crates that are what WOULD BE supply drops if it was a feature. Atacama's A flag has one with a parachute covering it right next to the flatbed truck.


When I saw that I knew they probably had the idea for supply drops maybe, but scrapped it.







Maybe thats a model that will be used in BF3 commander (?) Pray.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Adan, I like that last one very much, you did great on it. Kilrbe, DICE has already stated that there won't be a commander. The power will instead be given to the squad leaders.


----------



## kcuestag

Higgins, you removed the "Thanks kcuestag!" from the .Gifs spoiler on OP?

I'm sad









I'm just kidding







But where did that phrase go?


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

When i heard "*NO COMMANDER*" My heart dropped. But i guess we cant get all that we wanted. I wanted a pony. I didnt get a pony. I wanted a son named chewie. I cant find a girl that wants to name our son chewie.









Well Bf3 out in 3 days. Now to find a portal. or a portal 2


----------



## kilrbe3

Expect more videos this weekend or news or something. As PAX East is this weekend and BF3 will have a public demo there.

This has me feeling like a beta isn't too far away and BF3 is pretty much coming down to being done.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12679251*
> Expect more videos this weekend or news or something. As PAX East is this weekend and BF3 will have a public demo there.
> 
> This has me feeling like a beta isn't too far away and BF3 is pretty much coming down to being done.


*Fingers crossed on a BETA before end of Summer*


----------



## superhead91

Lol... kilrbe, I'm loving the quote in your sig


----------



## kilrbe3

I would love to take the Acela up to Boston from DC and go, but this weekend I got plans already :/

ya that quote is da bomb xD


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12678885*
> When i heard "*NO COMMANDER*" My heart dropped. But i guess we cant get all that we wanted. I wanted a pony. I didnt get a pony. I wanted a son named chewie. I cant find a girl that wants to name our son chewie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Well Bf3 out in 3 days.* Now to find a portal. or a portal 2


wait did everyone miss what I just read besides the extremely funny intro?

edit: should I spend like 80 bucks and change my 8 gbs from kingston so some of that super pi dope **** that people use? would it be worth it? SHOULD I JUST BUILD A NEW COMPUTER FOR THE SAKE OF BUILDING A NEW COMPUTER?!?


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I say, build a new computer for the sake of bf3 with 2 bulldozers and 9 X'd 6990s and 6tb of ram from newegg.

But for real. Yes, go with a new computer.


----------



## Lhino

Don't rush into the purchase though. I bought this last year November, two months later, BAM GTX 570's, BAM sandy bridge, BAM the place i bought from suddenly puts all this awesome stuff on sale........


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ I have a friend that just got a 580 and he's pissed about the 590 coming out this month.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I just recieved my *2nd HD6970* and I am REALLY happy with it.

Now I am BF3 future proof


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I just recieved my *2nd HD6970* and I am REALLY happy with it.

Now I am BF3 future proof










You bastard


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I just recieved my *2nd HD6970* and I am REALLY happy with it.

Now I am BF3 future proof










Nope. DICE has released the minimum requirements for BF3 and that is 2 HD6990s overclocked in crossfire.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


You bastard




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Nope. DICE has released the minimum requirements for BF3 and that is 2 HD6990s overclocked in crossfire.










I'll buy another x2 HD6970 then


----------



## superhead91

Well I live near Oak Ridge so I think I'm gonna see of they'll let me use Jaguar to run BF3, just to be safe...


----------



## rogueblade

Can you xfire a 5870 and 6970?


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake*


I say, build a new computer for the sake of bf3 with 2 bulldozers and 9 X'd 6990s and 6tb of ram from newegg.

But for real. Yes, go with a new computer.


you saw the 6tb ram thing too on the add?

i lul'd


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Can you xfire a 5870 and 6970?


No you can't


----------



## ramenbuoy

Hey Kcuestag your OS brand would be [Microsoft] as supposed to [Windows].


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


Hey Kcuestag your OS brand would be [Microsoft] as supposed to [Windows].


Oh, that's right









I'll fix it ^^

Btw, someone help me clean my pants, I just jizzed when I tried my CF on Metro 2033.

1920x1080 AAx8 DX11 Very High DoF -> +60fps all the time









OMG! This cards are beasts, can't wait for Battlefield 3


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh, that's right









I'll fix it ^^

Btw, someone help me clean my pants, I just jizzed when I tried my CF on Metro 2033.

1920x1080 AAx8 DX11 Very High DoF -> +60fps all the time









OMG! This cards are beasts, can't wait for Battlefield 3










well as soon as BF comes out you will prolly want new cards so keep me in mind.

Anyone wanna take a look at my specs and make suggestions for my next upgrade? I got a year till BF3 so I am not sure what I am going to do yet.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

You look like you are in a similar situation as me, just on the SLI side.
Im ditching my P5N-d for a Gigibyte 775 board so I can get more from my quad and Run Xfire. Pick up another REF 5850 and im off to the races for decent BF3.

Might slip in a Crucial 300 in there somewhere... we will see.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


well as soon as BF comes out you will prolly want new cards so keep me in mind.

Anyone wanna take a look at my specs and make suggestions for my next upgrade? I got a year till BF3 so I am not sure what I am going to do yet.


Wait, what? You're saying I'd want new cards for BF3? why? You think x2 6970's won't max it out?


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Yes i saw the 6tb thing. If i had the money i would just buy the 6gbs and complain that it wasn't 6tb. And then when i lose the battle. Give away the 6gbs of ram.

I think on a level that 6970s will max it out. But on another. Idk beacuse its march and i haven't been able to find my portal yet. Its like loosing my keys.


----------



## Lune

I just played Battlefield 2 for 6 hours T_T Commander only! Love it







Nothing better than carrying you team haha


----------



## t3lancer2006

Is there any news on a beta for the game?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


Is there any news on a beta for the game?


Within 12 months from Medal of Honor's release date, which was October 12. It could be tomorrow, it could be any time March through September, it could be October 11th.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Within 12 months from Medal of Honor's release date, which was October 12. It could be tomorrow, it could be any time March through September, it could be October 11th.


Yeah, that would suck. Oh well, will definitely be a must buy for me, and with skyrim, will make me upgrade my PC again.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12682557*
> Wait, what? You're saying I'd want new cards for BF3? why? You think x2 6970's won't max it out?


Nawh bro I heard that you need Quad-Quad-CrossFire 9999 series in order to run the game at low.

Anyone wanna play BC2? get in the OCN vent.

overclock.typefrag.com 3784


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12682167*
> You look like you are in a similar situation as me, just on the SLI side.
> Im ditching my P5N-d for a Gigibyte 775 board so I can get more from my quad and Run Xfire. Pick up another REF 5850 and im off to the races for decent BF3.
> 
> Might slip in a Crucial 300 in there somewhere... we will see.


Yeah see the problem is I have an nVidia card and a CF mobo. How does the gigabyte board help you get more from your quad?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12678762*
> Higgins, you removed the "Thanks kcuestag!" from the .Gifs spoiler on OP?
> 
> I'm sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But where did that phrase go?


When the information was just trickling out, i wanted to put thanks up there. Now that almost everything can be found with a google search, i think that a simple quote notation is good enough.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12684142*
> When the information was just trickling out, i wanted to put thanks up there. Now that almost everything can be found with a google search, i think that a simple quote notation is good enough.


Higgins do you wanna play some BC2 or MoH?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12684156*
> Higgins do you wanna play some BC2 or MoH?


I'm in the mood for some BC2, but i have a crap ton of homework i have to do for tomorrow.

Add me on steam/BC2 and we can play when i have some free time.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12684221*
> I'm in the mood for some BC2, but i have a crap ton of homework i have to do for tomorrow.
> 
> Add me on steam/BC2 and we can play when i have some free time.


what's your steam name? I'll add you, this was originally my gf's account but w/e.


----------



## Higgins

Its in my sig.

[OCN] Higgins


----------



## ramenbuoy

Doesn't work? Searching now.

Silly Higgins, that's your profile name, not your account name!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12684390*
> Doesn't work? Searching now.
> 
> Silly Higgins, that's your profile name, not your account name!


Add me on Steam: kcuestag

Also Higgins, I was just messing with you







Add me as well!


----------



## ramenbuoy

kevin you're not even online.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12684464*
> kevin you're not even online.


----------



## Aden Florian

Ok, I went a little overboard with this last one, but this is the last one, lol. Unless someone wants a personalized verison, etc.










EDIT: I have it split into three images if anybody wants those too.


----------



## kcuestag

Sucks that I don't have x3 monitors, because that Wallpaper definitely looks AWESOME.

Thank you for your effort, +Rep to you!


----------



## Lune

Why don't we go play some Karkand? I wanna carry some team as commander! trololololol


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12686310*
> Ok, I went a little overboard with this last one, but this is the last one, lol. Unless someone wants a personalized verison, etc.


I want that shrinking down,dear lord!


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12686388*
> Why don't we go play some Karkand? I wanna carry some team as commander! trololololol


Project Reality anybody? All I play nowadays...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12684390*
> Doesn't work? Searching now.
> 
> Silly Higgins, that's your profile name, not your account name!


Lol my account name is tehhiggins. I can never remember which one i'm supposed to give to people so they can find me.
Quote:


> Also Higgins, I was just messing with you Add me as well!












Will do when i get back to my room.


----------



## EfemaN

I'm growing tired of the overzealous sarcastic requirements, especially after contributing to it myself









Let's just close the thread except for new additions to the OP. I'm sick of getting excited every time I look at my subscriptions...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12680492*
> Well I live near Oak Ridge so I think I'm gonna see of they'll let me use Jaguar to run BF3, just to be safe...


I actually laughed out loud... well done!


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12688507*
> I'm growing tired of the overzealous sarcastic requirements, especially after contributing to it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just close the thread except for new additions to the OP. I'm sick of getting excited every time I look at my subscriptions...
> 
> I actually laughed out loud... well done!


Or, just let the OP put a date in the thread title, and change it when something new is posted.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Did you guys know that in bf3 you can see individual sand particle crystals?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12689186*
> Or, just let the OP put a date in the thread title, and change it when something new is posted.


I suppose I meant that every time I see this thread in my subscriptions, I remember BF3's existence all over again


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12684156*
> Higgins do you wanna play some BC2 or MoH?


You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12684221*
> I'm in the mood for some BC2, but i have a crap ton of homework i have to do for tomorrow.


You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12684445*
> Add me on Steam: kcuestag
> 
> Also Higgins, I was just messing with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me as well!


And you add me on Steam and or in-game, I can't get anybody to come play BC2 with me because they are either busy with college, work, or don't have a PC that can handle the game.


----------



## Lune

I'm actually bored of BC2 lawl







we should all go play BF2! projet reality trolololol


----------



## thiru

I'm so sick of BC2, I've been playing BF2 for the past few weeks.

It's interesting because I hadn't played it much online before (played it in 'LAN cafes'). I can't believe the C4 bug is still here.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Lol my account name is tehhiggins. I can never remember which one i'm supposed to give to people so they can find me.










Will do when i get back to my room.


Alright, added me yet?







I added you, you appear as "Gutbut" or something like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


And you add me on Steam and or in-game, I can't get anybody to come play BC2 with me because they are either busy with college, work, or don't have a PC that can handle the game.










Add me in Steam and in-game -> kcuestag


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I'm so sick of BC2, I've been playing BF2 for the past few weeks.

It's interesting because I hadn't played it much online before (played it in 'LAN cafes'). I can't believe the C4 bug is still here.


Yeah same, I am not some hardcore BF2 fan







used to play it from time to time in lan cafes (when we were raiding hardcore in vanilla WoW) half the guild were playing from there









I just started playing again (mostly commander) because its fun


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I'm growing tired of the overzealous sarcastic requirements, especially after contributing to it myself









Let's just close the thread except for new additions to the OP. I'm sick of getting excited every time I look at my subscriptions...

I actually laughed out loud... well done!










Lol.. and if Jaguar isn't available I can always try and use Kraken


----------



## ramenbuoy

I just woke up ****.

Pendulum it would help if you put ur user name


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*   I just woke up ****.

Pendulum it would help if you put ur user name







  
   
 You Tube


----------



## Eggy88

Can't wait for this game. How do you think my rig will hold up, would love to run it at Pretty high settings:

Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz
8GB DDR2 ram @ 1000Mhz
GTX 570 @ 850/2100

Might Also add another GTX 570 and SLI Hack the MB / Swap to a SLI MB.


----------



## ramenbuoy

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?...thkey=CJmHg48K

Go here and fill out your guys' info so it is easier to keep track of everyone.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


Can't wait for this game. How do you think my rig will hold up, would love to run it at Pretty high settings:

Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz
8GB DDR2 ram @ 1000Mhz
GTX 570 @ 850/2100

Might Also add another GTX 570 and SLI Hack the MB / Swap to a SLI MB.


What do you think would work better, SLI hack or get a new mobo?

Edit:
All Battlefield games now 40% off


----------



## Addictedtokaos

If you do a search performance is pretty much equal. Just more money in you pocket if you are able to do the hack.


----------



## Eggy88

Yes SLI hack should give close to identical performance as a SLI certified MB.

But that was not my question. How will this setup do in BF3, i know the game is not released yet, and we wont know for sure until it is released, but we can start to speculate.

Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz
8Gb DDR2 @ 1000Mhz
GTX 570 @ 850/2100

Maybe SLI with 570.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I was replying to ramen...

But yes, we can speculate as the demos are done on currently available hardware.
We know the card was a single 580 with most likely a i5-i7

My guess is you wont be able to Max it with that setup but atleast get good Fps with Med-High settings.

SLI would give you High, maybe max with decent Frames.

Remember, just like everyone has been saying. This is a PC optimized game, NO PORT. So its been built to run well on PC from the ground up and utilize both GPU and CPU(Duals and Quads), not weak CPUs in consoles.


----------



## arcticTaco

Also remember that the high level of sound quality will be draining on your proc. I suspect a $30 sound card would have a noticeable improvement if a processor can't handle the game.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I was replying to ramen...

But yes, we can speculate as the demos are done on currently available hardware.
We know the card was a single 580 with most likely a i5-i7

My guess is you wont be able to Max it with that setup but atleast get good Fps with Med-High settings.

SLI would give you High, maybe max with decent Frames.

Remember, just like everyone has been saying. This is a PC optimized game, NO PORT. So its been built to run well on PC from the ground up and utilize both GPU and CPU(Duals and Quads), not weak CPUs in consoles.


I'm actually sure a SLI 570 will max it out without any trouble...

If not, it would just be a poorly optimized game, and that won't be the case.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12684445*
> Add me on Steam: kcuestag
> 
> Also Higgins, I was just messing with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me as well!


Nothing came up for "kcuestag" so heres a link to my steam page.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12693794*
> Nothing came up for "kcuestag" so heres a link to my steam page.


Added.

Next time, don't search for kcuestag in the Steam Community, just ADD ME as kcuestag on friend list...







Since that's my username


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12692709*
> If you do a search performance is pretty much equal. Just more money in you pocket if you are able to do the hack.


I am going to try and figure this one out before I order another GTX470 + WB (as I figure I can get better performance for my money with this as supposed to purchasing 2x570s with WBs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arcticTaco;12693474*
> Also remember that the high level of sound quality will be draining on your proc. I suspect a $30 sound card would have a noticeable improvement if a processor can't handle the game.


I have an audigy 2zs and an x-fi xtreme gamer. Which one should I use?


----------



## arcticTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12694244*
> 
> I have an audigy 2zs and an x-fi xtreme gamer. Which one should I use?


I dunno, I spent my 2 cents on the last post lol.


----------



## ramenbuoy

I think I am just gunna throw in my x-fi xtreme gamer for kicks (I like using speakers in my dorm because then I can watch stuff on my bed) and see what happens.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12692208*
> I just woke up ****.
> 
> Pendulum it would help if you put ur user name


I'm the only person on Steam with [OCN] Rawr.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12694955*
> I'm the only person on Steam with [OCN] Rawr.


I've accepted your friend petition


----------



## Grindhouse

Is it known if BF3 will feature a ''perk'' system like in Bad company 2 ? It seems like every FPS these days use that system, and i HATE it.

In BC2, for my engineer class, i choose either to have stronger bullets, or stronger rockets. But if i want stronger bullets, then it takes ages to destroy a tank, so my enginner class is pretty useless, and if i want stronger rockets then killing people is way harder... i can't get a well balanced class.

I hope in BF3 they just put classes, without any perks, and balance the guns and rockets properly.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

BC2 on sale for ~$12, SPECACT kit for ~$3, and other specials.

http://eastore.ea.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield-weekend-sale?easid=EAStore-Weekend_6_herobanner_BuyNow


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse;12695265*
> Is it known if BF3 will feature a ''perk'' system like in Bad company 2 ? It seems like every FPS these days use that system, and i HATE it.
> 
> In BC2, for my engineer class, i choose either to have stronger bullets, or stronger rockets. But if i want stronger bullets, then it takes ages to destroy a tank, so my enginner class is pretty useless, and if i want stronger rockets then killing people is way harder... i can't get a well balanced class.
> 
> I hope in BF3 they just put classes, without any perks, and balance the guns and rockets properly.


It doesn't take ages to destroy a tank unless there's an engineer repairing it while you shoot it. Use tracers. I use magnum ammo as an engineer and have no problem taking out tanks. What rocket launcher are you using?


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse;12695265*
> Is it known if BF3 will feature a ''perk'' system like in Bad company 2 ? It seems like every FPS these days use that system, and i HATE it.
> 
> In BC2, for my engineer class, i choose either to have stronger bullets, or stronger rockets. But if i want stronger bullets, then it takes ages to destroy a tank, so my enginner class is pretty useless, and if i want stronger rockets then killing people is way harder... i can't get a well balanced class.
> 
> I hope in BF3 they just put classes, without any perks, and balance the guns and rockets properly.


From what I understand Magnum rounds and a few other things will be removed to increase class diversification.
For my engineer class [depending on the map] I use the Spas with slugs and explosive upgrade. I don't go out in the open, I stay around the buildings where my shotgun is a 1 hit kill.

@kcuestag


----------



## Hy3RiD

I hope they stick to the old BF2 ways


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12695416*
> It doesn't take ages to destroy a tank unless there's an engineer repairing it while you shoot it. Use tracers. I use magnum ammo as an engineer and have no problem taking out tanks. What rocket launcher are you using?


I use the RPG-7. Depending where we hit the tank, it can take like 4 hits i think ?? The problem is when im only in a position to hit the tank in front, and someone repair it behind. If i can hit from behind, then its fine.

All in all, i would prefer no perks at all. IMO the amount of damage should only vary among the different rockets launchers, and depending of the spot where we hit the tank.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12694955*
> I'm the only person on Steam with [OCN] Rawr.


no your the goober, that's your friend name not your account name like i explained to higgins









but i added you anyways.

bought to play some BC anyone wanna join?


----------



## Pendulum

D:








I'll be able to play tomorrow, I'm leaving for work in 30 minutes and I'll be home at midnight, or later... just to go to work at 9AM the next day.
I'll be on tomorrow afternoon for sure though.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

DICE needs to release info like every day. For karkand they should have done this over multiple days:Each line is a new day:
>S
>T
>R
>I
>K
>E
>A
>T
>K
>A
>R
>K
>A
>N
>D
>STRIKE AT KARKAND!!!!!


----------



## KG363

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12694955*
> I'm the only person on Steam with [OCN] Rawr.


I have it!


----------



## Yvese

Well I just saw BF3 at pax in all its glory and I can say that it is amazing. I saw the complete live demo of what you all saw from the recent gameplay episode video thing, and also from the leaked gameplay video taken from a cam.

When I walked in the room that was showing BF3 I instantly saw the machine they was playing it with. They left the side window of the case of the comp open for all to see, and from what I saw it was just a single gtx580.

From what I saw in the video that rig played it at max settings @ 60 fps. It was just so smooth. Now whether or not that's with full DX11, I'm not sure. The DICE guy I talked to outside the booth wouldn't say









EDIT: Oh there was two parts of the demo that have not yet been shown from the recent video and leak. Let's just say that snipers wont be that much of a threat in buildings.

And for any doubters


----------



## Lune

I need to know what CPU they are using damn it







Not like mine can't handle it, but just curious lol


----------



## Alatar

^ That's awesome!

Any idea on what proc they were using?

E: lol ninja'd


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12705345*
> ^ That's awesome!
> 
> Any idea on what proc they were using?
> 
> E: lol ninja'd


Well when I was talking to the DICE guy outside the booth he said they were using a "beefed up" pc. Good thing "beefed up" doesn't mean SLI/CF or anything lol.

To be honest I couldn't tell you what CPU they were using. I only focused on the GPU







. "Beefed up" probably means that the GTX580 was paired with an i7.

By the time BF3 releases the new Radeon 7800 and GTX600 series should be released so we should have no issues running this game.


----------



## Lune

Yeah I am going to upgrade to 7000 series :> 6990 not worth it.. brb removing it from my sig!


----------



## pepejovi

These are the three main things I'm excited about in this game (not counting the AWESOME graphics)

These are from the Wikipedia thread for BF3:

Code:



Code:


[I]"A new animation system will allow players to "drag fallen comrades into safety and mount weapons on almost any part of the terrain.""[/I]

[I]"The updated Frostbite 2 engine can realistically show how a seven story building would collapse during an earthquake in a pile of smoke and debris."[/I]

[I]"It will reintroduce several elements absent from the Bad Company games, including fighter jets, the prone position and 64-player battles on PC, while the consoles will support 24 players."[/I]

Definitely getting this title...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> "It will reintroduce several elements absent from the Bad Company games, including fighter jets, the prone position and 64-player battles on PC, while the consoles will support 24 players."


Lolwat?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12706769*
> Lolwat?


Heh. Someone got confuzzled with Battlefield. NEEDS EDIT.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12706769*
> Lolwat?


Something wrong?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12706843*
> Something wrong?


Quote:


> "It will reintroduce several elements absent from the *Bad Company* games, including fighter jets, the prone position and 64-player battles on PC, while the consoles will support 24 players."


You tell me


----------



## 13321G4

It's true









You upset that they are referring to BF3 as a sequel to BC?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;12707032*
> It's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that they are referring to BF3 as a sequel to BC?


I can't see how they're referring BF3 as a sequel, they're just saying that they're bringing in something their latest product doesn't have, which is *Bad Company 2*


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;12707032*
> It's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You upset that they are referring to BF3 as a sequel to BC?


Bad Company does not have jets, prone, or 64 player servers. Those elements are from Battlefield, not Bad Company, thus it's false.

EDIT: Reading fail on my part. Never mind...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12707059*
> Bad Company does not have jets, prone, or 64 player servers. Those elements are from Battlefield, not Bad Company, thus it's false.


absent = doesn't exist in whatever they're referring to, i think so at least.

jets etc. *Do not exist* in *Bad company* is what they're saying, but they say they're going to be in *BF3*.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12707090*
> absent = doesn't exist in whatever they're referring to, i think so at least.
> 
> jets etc. *Do not exist* in *Bad company* is what they're saying, but they say they're going to be in *BF3*.


Jets not in Tekken
Jets in Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2 is the Tekken successor
?????
Profit


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12707056*
> I can't see how they're referring BF3 as a sequel, they're just saying that they're bringing in something their latest product doesn't have, which is *Bad Company 2*


That's what I understood.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;12707106*
> Jets not in Tekken
> Jets in Battlefield 2
> Battlefield 2 is the Tekken successor
> ?????
> Profit


Whaaaaat DD


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Tekken needs a better cpu and gpu! That means bf3 will need a 580SLI with a invisble card mod ....


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12707090*
> absent = doesn't exist in whatever they're referring to, i think so at least.
> 
> jets etc. *Do not exist* in *Bad company* is what they're saying, but they say they're going to be in *BF3*.


I must've read the quote too quickly, completely missed the word "absent." Reading fail on my part








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12707165*
> Tekken needs a better cpu and gpu! That means bf3 will need a 580SLI with a invisble card mod ....


Enough with the spec sarcasm... please.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12707490*
> I must've read the quote too quickly, completely missed the word "absent." Reading fail on my part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough with the spec sarcasm... please.


*Offtopic, but i must say it feels god for me to win an argument on the internet for once







Not like it was any real argument, but i can't remember the other word i was going to say.*

Anyways, i hope my future build will be able to handle this game, i get all the way from 35fps to 60 fps in BC2 at the moment, and I'm planning on buying either the 965BE or 1055T, some 6 or 4 gigs of G.Skill ram and some new motherboard, i'll worry about the specifics once i have the actual money to go buying this stuff.

And after that, I'll have to save for a while, but i will probably either buy another 5770 to crossfire, or a newer & faster single card.

Not sure, but I've got time as i don't get money that quickly


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12707574*
> *Offtopic, but i must say it feels god for me to win an argument on the internet for once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it was any real argument, but i can't remember the other word i was going to say.*
> 
> Anyways, i hope my future build will be able to handle this game, i get all the way from 35fps to 60 fps in BC2 at the moment, and I'm planning on buying either the 965BE or 1055T, some 6 or 4 gigs of G.Skill ram and some new motherboard, i'll worry about the specifics once i have the actual money to go buying this stuff.
> 
> And after that, I'll have to save for a while, but i will probably either buy another 5770 to crossfire, or a newer & faster single card.
> 
> Not sure, but I've got time as i don't get money that quickly


Congrats, I know the feeling









Don't buy anything now, unless you're starved for performance. You'll have plenty of releases throughout the year, including new processors/price drops from Intel/AMD, along with probably new series releases from Nvidia/AMD. Save your money for a solid rig overhaul.


----------



## rogueblade

I read it wrong the same way the first time too


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12707948*
> Congrats, I know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy anything now, unless you're starved for performance. You'll have plenty of releases throughout the year, including new processors/price drops from Intel/AMD, along with probably new series releases from Nvidia/AMD. Save your money for a solid rig overhaul.


Yep, maybe I'll just wait till the System requirements for BF3 and Crysis 2(which i won't play, but Crysis is usually the milestone for PC performance) and order the parts & BF3 at the same time...









But damn, BF3 really looks great and i can't wait to get to destroying the maps


----------



## Lune

I just played more Battlefield 2.... everyone is using a damn mic in there! BC2 is like dead, I have seen 2 people use it in 1 YEAR. I know it's broken, but me and my friend tested it and it worked perfectly fine.. it works for many people and you should always talk ingame because not everyone is in your teamspeak : / People don't seem to care I guess!

BF2 people ask me where to go next (as squad leader) its really nice because it makes things so much easier lawl


----------



## Aden Florian

I was thinking about BF3 and how the presence of mod tools will make or break it (as far as how long after release people will still play it), and wondered what kind of mods people have been able to pull off with Bad Company 2 with no tools?

Also, I read the DICE's slideshow about how BF3 is going to be streamed now (BC2 wasn't), and was wondering if it's just the SP that will be streamed, or multiplayer also?

@Lune: Do you play PR? It would be cool to get an OCN squad going in a PR server!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708463*
> I just played more Battlefield 2.... everyone is using a damn mic in there! BC2 is like dead, I have seen 2 people use it in 1 YEAR. I know it's broken, but me and my friend tested it and it worked perfectly fine.. it works for many people and you should always talk ingame because not everyone is in your teamspeak : / People don't seem to care I guess!
> 
> BF2 people ask me where to go next (as squad leader) its really nice because it makes things so much easier lawl
> 
> Let's hope Battlefield 3 voice system works ><


Maybe i should reinstall BF2 as well... Although i can't speak English too fluently, i imagine i could mumble something that other people can understand.


----------



## Lune

I don't really mind not having mod tools :> not even playing PR or any of that, normal BF2 ftw.. plus there are tons of servers, go to PR and there are like 5 servers and most are US (if not all) 1 EU or something = fail
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12708518*
> Maybe i should reinstall BF2 as well... Although i can't speak English too fluently, i imagine i could mumble something that other people can understand.


haha who cares man I can't speak English very well too, but /care really







Just tell them to attack something that is worth it :> that's enough


----------



## Rakhasa

I wish they gave us the specs of the system they demoed the game on. I seriously think that a good amount of us will be able to run this thing on generally high settings. Considering most of you guys have beastly rigs..of course, if this game demands it...I shall get another GTX580.


----------



## MooCwzRck

I hope they add gamepad support...Mouse and keyboard is awesome for FPS, but for flying helicoptors, jets, and vehicles, controllers and joysticks ftmfw!

I rock at flying the attack helicoptors(and the blackhawks) in BC2 on the xbox, but I cant fly on PC for the life of me. I even got a gamepad and used a separate program, but the controls arent quite what they are on the PC. They really should add support for it.


----------



## Pendulum

I demand OCN gets a 64 player server ready ASAP for release!


----------



## Lune

Flying jets and choppers or w/e with mouse and keyboard is actually really good and better than Controllers, just need to get used to it :> There are some things that you simply can't do with controllers : /

Joystick I have no clue about.. even if it works better, I don't want one on my desk.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12708594*
> I demand OCN gets a 64 player server ready ASAP for release!


This.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708520*
> I don't really mind not having mod tools :> not even playing PR or any of that, normal BF2 ftw.. plus there are tons of servers, go to PR and there are like 5 servers and most are US (if not all) 1 EU or something = fail


Just because not many people play it doesn't make it bad...a lot of people don't know about it or what they're missing. I think PR should be the HC mode for battlefield







.

Have you ever played it?


----------



## KG363

delete- wrong thread


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12708594*
> I demand OCN gets a 64 player server ready ASAP for release!


I am getting two (1 karkand infantry only) other one will be All Maps :> Also PBB streaming, anti base rape (to prevent people from quiting as it can get really annoying) you can destroy assets and stuff like that of course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12708606*
> Just because not many people play it doesn't make it bad...a lot of people don't know about it or what they're missing. I think PR should be the HC mode for battlefield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Have you ever played it?


Yes I have played it, but I don't want to play in US servers where my ping is crazy high plus normal BF2 has tons of servers and I usually get bored of X server so I go and join something else.

I will be getting US servers for BF3 for my clan, but still


----------



## Rakhasa

They will have Joystick support for sure, not sure about controller. I can't imagine them forcing everyone to fly with mouse and keyboard. I hope the jets will actually fly to real life speeds...sonic boom PLEASEEE <3


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708625*
> I am getting two (1 karkand infantry only) other one will be All Maps :> Also PBB streaming, anti base rape (to prevent people from quiting as it can get really annoying) you can destroy assets and stuff like that of course.


we need an OCN server in Europe as well^^^

What happens if you've got both: a joystick and also a gamepad plugged into your pc while playing BF3? Will that cause any interferences?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12708628*
> They will have Joystick support for sure, not sure about controller. I can't imagine them forcing everyone to fly with mouse and keyboard. I hope the jets will actually fly to real life speeds...sonic boom PLEASEEE <3


Why? Sonic Boom is useless if the map isn't large enough. Also jets are there to help the ground forces and take out enemy jets. You're not there to fly around sonic booming. Play HAWX or a flight sim for that.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708625*
> I am getting two (1 karkand infantry only) other one will be All Maps :> Also PBB streaming, anti base rape (to prevent people from quiting as it can get really annoying) you can destroy assets and stuff like that of course.
> I will be getting US servers for BF3 for my clan, but still


You're my hero.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708625*
> I am getting two (1 karkand infantry only) other one will be All Maps :> Also PBB streaming, anti base rape (to prevent people from quiting as it can get really annoying) you can destroy assets and stuff like that of course.


Strike at karkand FTW. Also anti baserape is awesome, baseraping can make the experience reeeally frustrating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rakhasa;12708628*
> They will have Joystick support for sure, not sure about controller. I can't imagine them forcing everyone to fly with mouse and keyboard. I hope the jets will actually fly to real life speeds...sonic boom PLEASEEE <3


I think i remember BF2 having joystick support, so why wouldn't BF3 have it? or at least some patch should give support for joysticks if its not in the release...

Although, they will have to slow the jets down from their real-life speed, otherwise the maps would just be too big for any sort of exciting gameplay.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708625*
> Yes I have played it, but I don't want to play in US servers where my ping is crazy high plus normal BF2 has tons of servers and I usually get bored of X server so I go and join something else.
> 
> I will be getting US servers for BF3 for my clan, but still


I thought most PR servers were EU :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;12708648*
> Why? Sonic Boom is useless if the map isn't large enough. Also jets are there to help the ground forces and take out enemy jets. You're not there to fly around sonic booming. Play HAWX or a flight sim for that.


It would be cool if the aircraft carrier on maps was actually a realistic distance from the coast, not located on the map(maybe have a separate, smaller one for the helo's), and pilots actually had to fly for a while to get to the target.

EDIT: Found this when searchign bor BC2 mods, kind cool, but more of a utility:

http://www.moddb.com/mods/gossamers-launcher


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digital Artist;12708646*
> we need an OCN server in Europe as well^^^
> 
> What happens if you've got both: a joystick and also a gamepad plugged into your pc while playing BF3? Will that cause any interferences?


I think it's fine







Well.. not sure about joystick, but I have a 360 controller plugged in and mouse + keyboard, never had a problem ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12708694*
> I thought most PR servers were EU :/
> 
> *It would be cool if the aircraft carrier on maps was actually a realistic distance from the coast, not located on the map(maybe have a separate, smaller one for the helo's), and pilots actually had to fly for a while to get to the target.
> *
> 
> EDIT: Found this when searchign bor BC2 mods, kind cool, but more of a utility:
> 
> http://www.moddb.com/mods/gossamers-launcher


I agree! Something like this (check 0:35)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Digital Artist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12708679*
> Strike at karkand FTW. Also anti baserape is awesome, baseraping can make the experience reeeally frustrating.
> 
> I think i remember BF2 having joystick support, so why wouldn't BF3 have it? or at least some patch should give support for joysticks if its not in the release...
> 
> Although, they will have to slow the jets down from their real-life speed, otherwise the maps would just be too big for any sort of exciting gameplay.


Baseraping can be fun sometimes, especially if you're not the victim.


----------



## Lune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDNYNN28H38&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708832*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDNYNN28H38&hd=1


That was pretty much awesome.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708832*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDNYNN28H38&hd=1


Man I need to play other maps besides muttrah city







.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;12708258*
> Yep, maybe I'll just wait till the System requirements for BF3 and Crysis 2(which i won't play, but Crysis is usually the milestone for PC performance) and order the parts & BF3 at the same time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But damn, BF3 really looks great and i can't wait to get to destroying the maps


Crysis and Warhead actually look better and strain a rig more than Crysis 2, so it won't be worth much. Definitely like that second part there; best possible choice is to get parts near BF3 launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12708603*
> Flying jets and choppers or w/e with mouse and keyboard is actually really good and better than Controllers, just need to get used to it :> There are some things that you simply can't do with controllers : /
> 
> Joystick I have no clue about.. even if it works better, I don't want one on my desk.


In my experience, flying planes is magnitudes better with a joystick, partially because of the sheer amount of turning that's necessary; being able to just tilt the stick in one direction is way more appealing than having to slide the mouse and lift it back to the other side of the mouse pad to continue turning.

As for helicopters, I couldn't get used to a joystick in Desert Combat or BF2... a mouse seemed to make more sense, probably because in a helicopter the pilot actually has to aim the crosshairs at the target. Though after BC2, I feel like I'm in the same situation as planes used to be; turning with a mouse is a hassle, probably because of the relatively tiny maps.

Regardless, I'm buying a new joystick for BF3. My old Thrustmaster doesn't stay centered anymore.


----------



## Lune

Apparently Justina Bieber likes to hack! I wasn't expecting this from her... very disapoint.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Apparently Justina Bieber likes to hack! I wasn't expecting this from her... very disapoint.


lol

I have a soldier named: Justin D. Bieber in BC2, he only uses a 40mm granade and already has a gold star for it at rank 1









I also like to use [Peace] as my clan tag when playing with him. Lulz and rage will ensue.


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Alatar*   lol

I have a soldier named: Justin D. Bieber in BC2, he only uses a 40mm granade and already has a gold star for it at rank 0









I also like to use [Peace] as my clan tag when playing with him. Lulz and rage will ensue.  
Definitely! Lol @ 40mm







Whats more annoying than Justin Bieber + 40mm and GUSTAV???

Please just take a look at this video... new comments every 2-3 sec (24/7) also check the LIKES and the DISLIKES LOL.

Most viewed video on youtube : / epic fail. Comment made 3 minutes ago has 100 thumbs up T_T

  
 You Tube


----------



## Alatar

I refuse to give that video more views. But yeah I know the like/dislike ratio, epic.

E: and it also has everything to do with BF3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12712944*
> I refuse to give that video more views. But yeah I know the like/dislike ratio, epic.


I've never listened to any of his songs or at least don't think I have so don't think I will start now. Was listening to the radio at work last night and someone requested justin beiber and the radio host just said no and played another song.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12716748*
> I've never listened to any of his songs or at least don't think I have so don't think I will start now. Was listening to the radio at work last night and someone requested justin beiber and the radio host just said no and played another song.


Hahahahaha


----------



## ramenbuoy

Do more people play bf2 than bc2

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Do more people play bf2 than bc2


I doubt it

one thing they definitely need to improve on for BF3 is the server browser and EA back end. It's been frustrating today with the BC2 server browser.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;12717642*
> I doubt it
> 
> one thing they definitely need to improve on for BF3 is the server browser and EA back end. It's been frustrating today with the BC2 server browser.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12717611*
> Do more people play bf2 than bc2
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Tell me about it.. our server haven't crashed in 1 week and 4 days or so.. it's usually the stupid EA backend that makes it crash, just drops EVERYONE in a second (the server itself doesn't crash) : / We need a better server browsers yes, this looks like a console one >.> Sometimes you see servers get stuck at 21/32 for days, even if u restart the game (sometimes when u restart it gets fixed) it's weird
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy;12717611*
> Do more people play bf2 than bc2
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


I play BF2 all the time, way better!


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12717710*
> Tell me about it.. our server haven't crashed in 1 week and 4 days or so.. it's usually the stupid EA backend that makes it crash, just drops EVERYONE in a second (the server itself doesn't crash) : / We need a better server browsers yes, this looks like a console one >.> Sometimes you see servers get stuck at 21/32 for days, even if u restart the game (sometimes when u restart it gets fixed) it's weird
> 
> I play BF2 all the time, way better!


Integrate steam server browser with bf3 and ill be a happy boy

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonB94GT

I jusp hope the they have a SP deathmatch in the MP.


----------



## Lune

SP? you mean 1vs1?


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12718620*
> SP? you mean 1vs1?


Yes thats why I like COD. I really liked BFBC2 SP just like the Free for all deathmatch style on MP.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I doubt that you will see that in BF3. The game is built on Team Work, not lonewolfing... You can always jump on Quake3 RA for that... I mean COD.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Yeah, but what about warming up? Best part about CoD is you can hop into ffa and do some warmup. Wager match bf3? Do like a clan match with points or something? That would be cool.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Or just jump on the real battlefield and warm while up while destroying !!!!!!







I dont need to warm up , just go in and destroy their team rofl


----------



## Rakhasa

Wait, people actually "warm up" to play games? I seriously have never done that... I just join the server and shoot people -_-


----------



## Addictedtokaos

The only time I ever "warmed up" before gaming was before Tournament games. Otherwise, I just jump in.

I do hope they bring the Squad matches over to BF3.. that is an awesome game mode.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12720462*
> The only time I ever "warmed up" before gaming was before Tournament games. Otherwise, I just jump in.
> 
> I do hope they bring the Squad matches over to BF3.. that is an awesome game mode.


Agreed.

I was bored of Bad Company 2 and quited playing it last summer, then I came back to the game about 2 weeks ago with some of my clan mates, we do a group of 4 people and do Squad Team DeathMatch, and we just win all the time, it's so much fun


----------



## Pendulum

The only game I warmed up was HL2DM, that's not exactly an easy game to jump into when you're playing on competitive servers with the best players around.

What I'm wonder is what is this rumor of "CoD style" killcams?
I hear about it time to time but I haven't been able to dig up an official article.

And I just want some better class customization.
It blows that I have to use some oddball weapon in order to use C4 if I'm not a Recon.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

It wont be COD style killcam, its gonna be BC2 style if anything.


----------



## rogueblade

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/03/10/dice-engineer-christina-coffin-interview.aspx


----------



## collinm140

it looks..... like real life


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12723329*
> The only game I warmed up was HL2DM, that's not exactly an easy game to jump into when you're playing on competitive servers with the best players around.
> 
> What I'm wonder is what is this rumor of "CoD style" killcams?
> I hear about it time to time but I haven't been able to dig up an official article.
> 
> And I just want some better class customization.
> It blows that I have to use some oddball weapon in order to use C4 if I'm not a Recon.


I agree, I want C4 with my M16/M4 dammit!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12726025*
> It wont be COD style killcam, its gonna be BC2 style if anything.


Hopefully. BC2s killcams aren't too bad. Most of the time they don't really give away where the person is at unless you've memorized every nook and cranny of the map. I play mostly HC though so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I hope it just doesn't have killcam at all. Kind of defeats the entire point of tactics. Kill one guy, he sees your exact location, VOIPs or chats it to his teammates.


----------



## superhead91

The only reason I like killcams is so people can see how many gold stars I have on my GOL when I put a bullet in their head...


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12726408*
> The only reason I like killcams is so people can see how many gold stars I have on my GOL when I put a bullet in their head...


Your gold stars are pitty, compared to plat tho...









I like BC2 killcams, because its not COD style down the gun cam of you dieing. But more of a n00b-helper advantage. To a pro, BC2 killcam just add a 3 second photo of where the guy killed you is at, and if you play tons of BC2 you know where that spot is, even if you can only see a little.

But sometimes the killcam is so whack if there around the corner or in a building and it just shows a wall or the hill or ground....


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;12726522*
> Your gold stars are pitty, compared to plat tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like BC2 killcams, because its not COD style down the gun cam of you dieing. But more of a n00b-helper advantage. To a pro, BC2 killcam just add a 3 second photo of where the guy killed you is at, and if you play tons of BC2 you know where that spot is, even if you can only see a little.
> 
> But sometimes the killcam is so whack if there around the corner or in a building and it just shows a wall or the hill or ground....


Well, I'm on gold star 9, so that plat will be coming very very soon...


----------



## arcticTaco

I've been stuck playing BC2, tried to boot up the steam version of BF2 and Punk Buster kept kicking me, even when I disabled the steam overlay. So I'm playing TF2 instead









Don't have a hard copy laying around. (This is a moan, not a tech support request. Unless you happen to have a link handy)


----------



## Lune

BF2 Steam Version works, that's what I am using! Just disable overlay (when you disable it, restart steam so it applies)


----------



## superhead91

I swear Lune has a new avatar every time I get on OCN... lol


----------



## Lune

true dat ^


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12726188*
> I agree, I want C4 with my M16/M4 dammit!


Indeed.









C4 is the most satisfying way to kill somebody to me, nothing better than watching somebody charge into a house loaded with C4 and just watching the house get blown to pieces as he runs in. It always puts a grin on my face.


----------



## Aden Florian

Killcams...another great thing about PC's, you can turn it off (for your server). I'm all for as many features as possible, as long as we have control over all of them instead of it being forced down our throats...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Killcams...another great thing about PC's, you can turn it off (for your server). I'm all for as many features as possible, as long as we have control over all of them instead of it being forced down our throats...


Exactly.. gotta love people complaing about KillCam, just put it there.. give me the option to turn it off (they should do the same thing as BF2 where you can see whats turned ON and OFF while you are at the loading screen)


----------



## Higgins

Showed my friend the leaked gameplay with everything and he was kind of like "meh" because games look "good enough" and he's done looking forward to the next best thing. Thank you CoD and consoles for lowering the bar that much.


----------



## Pendulum

I hope BF3 is ran by better admins.
I'm getting sick of being banned from my favorite servers because some guy in a third world country is screaming that I'm a hacker.
Spas 12 sniping and gol quick scopes seem to cause some serious anger in people. -_-

*Edit FFS, now I'm banned for an hour. I blame ramenbuoy. :[


----------



## Lune

This is why I will be playing in our servers... getting banned by some kids is the most annoying thing ever.

I play BF2 in TBG server or w/e it is, was waiting for a jet (for 2-3 min, yes it is allowed no 'dont wait in line' rule... so I didn't do anything wrong) and then this crippled TBG member came and started waiting for it too.... jet spawned, I jumped in and the guy kicked me within a few sec.

now if this guy was anywhere near me (internet cafe)I would smash his head into the keyboard and clean the floor with him... getting sick of all the idiots


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12731609*
> Killcams...another great thing about PC's, you can turn it off (for your server). I'm all for as many features as possible, as long as we have control over all of them instead of it being forced down our throats...


Why is the klllcam bad?







If anything it forces you to keep playing and not camp. When I die I watch killcam and if the guy who killed me is still sitting around camping by the time I get back there, he's as good as dead.


----------



## Pendulum

Agreed.
People don't seem to realize that I come around corners ready to annihilate whatever is moving with my shotgun.
Some twit at the BYOB server banned me because I was destroying his team with a Spas and C4 as Recon.
You can ask ramenbuoy, I wasn't doing anything wrong.









Do any of you have any suggestions for conquest servers or SDM? HC or not doesn't matter, preferably not a Heavy Metal 24/7 server.

I agree with themadhatterxxx
People tend to camp a lot less when killcam is on, they know we'll be coming back for them.
Personally I'm 50/50 as like/disliking it.


----------



## mattlyall06

just going to leave these here:
Quote:


> @Demize99
> Alan Kertz
> I have a problem: I cannot routinely tell the difference between #BF3 screen shots and photos of real places.


http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/47338206714281984
Quote:


> @locust9
> David Goldfarb
> Karkand on fb2= boner. That is all. #bf3


http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/47348555370868736


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;12735917*
> just going to leave these here:
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/47338206714281984
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/47348555370868736


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12735990*


----------



## sotorious

I hate reading about games / products so faraway drives me nut till I forget about them.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12735675*
> Agreed.
> People don't seem to realize that I come around corners ready to annihilate whatever is moving with my shotgun.
> Some twit at the BYOB server banned me because I was destroying his team with a Spas and C4 as Recon.
> You can ask ramenbuoy, I wasn't doing anything wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you have any suggestions for conquest servers or SDM? HC or not doesn't matter, preferably not a Heavy Metal 24/7 server.
> 
> I agree with themadhatterxxx
> People tend to camp a lot less when killcam is on, they know we'll be coming back for them.
> Personally I'm 50/50 as like/disliking it.


lol he got bansticked so hard and the admin hooked it up with some PB ownage. Did you get perma-banned?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious;12737970*
> I hate reading about games / products so faraway drives me nut till I forget about them.


same :< but I cant stop reading this thread zzzz


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12738179*
> same :< but I cant stop reading this thread zzzz


Ditto, As much as I trust Dice, I think of BC2 which was a bit of a let down for me, anticipating a "BF2.1" at the time. They told us in video interviews that with the new Frostbite snipers will be able to carve holes in building walls and snipe from their cover... never happened.

Then there was all the bull**** hype about Black Ops, what a POS that was...

Visually it looks amazing, it reminds me of when I first seen BF2, We all swore the vehicles and environments looked real. I just really hope they deliver the intense gameplay that BF2 was known for.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12735675*
> Do any of you have any suggestions for conquest servers or SDM? HC or not doesn't matter, preferably not a Heavy Metal 24/7 server.
> 
> I agree with themadhatterxxx
> People tend to camp a lot less when killcam is on, they know we'll be coming back for them.
> Personally I'm 50/50 as like/disliking it.


Some of us OCNers have got a server going that cycles between rush, conquest, and sdm. It's hardcore. I'm an admin and I can assure you that you won't get kicked for stupid crap. If you wanna know any more about it just PM me.

I also agree with the killcams. If you kill me and I figure out where you were at, that's exactly where I'm going as soon as I respawn, and if you're still there, you're dead.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

More eyecandy...
http://www.battlefield-3.es/foro/showthread.php?p=2696


----------



## kcuestag

I'll translate it for you if you want:

Quote:


> We all know from the past weeks that the priority from the Swedish studio is the PC, and even though Xbox 360 & PS3 versions will be reduced versions, that doesn't change the fact they'll still be awesome.
> 
> This is due to the Console hardware being limited, confirming there will be unique contents for the PC.
> 
> Karl Magnus Troedsson, responsable of the studio in Sweden, has confirmed to the PC Gamer magazine the following:
> 
> "PC players will love to hear this, but it is a fact. The console hardware specifications are limited. At the same time, this allows us to use the maximum potential out of the consoles, and at the same time, it will also look MUCH BETTER in PC."
> 
> "There will be exclusive characteristics in the PC version, I think few of them will make people very happy to hear them. I can't reveal them... but I can guarantee that there will be lots of love to the PC version of this game".


Translated by my self (Yeah, I'm from Spain







).

I know it's not a perfect translation, but I'm sure better than Google Translator


----------



## pepejovi

It annoys me so much how they keep releasing footage of the game so long before the actual launch


----------



## Lune

Why can't they go and fly a damn jet and show us something we care about. You think anyone cares about SP? This is Battlefield zzzzzzzzzzzz....... we want to fight online and destroy people!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*


lol he got bansticked so hard and the admin hooked it up with some PB ownage. Did you get perma-banned?


I'm banned from all servers with the PBB streaming bans.
I'm appealing my ban at the PBB site, just waiting for a response now. 
I guess after half a dozen bans this is what happens.








I'm not giving up my Spas 12 sniping if I get my account unbanned.









I would live on the OCN servers but they are usually empty.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



@locust9
David Goldfarb
Misfit 1-3 this is Waraxe, #BF3 Faultlines trailer 2 tomorrow, interrogative, you got sufficient coverage on the whole tissue front, over.


http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/47738645192515585


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/47738645192515585


thx ^^ you think they are going to be showing the SP earthquake thing that was leaked? : /


----------



## mattlyall06

yeah, i'm guessing that is what we'll see tomorrow. just in ALOT better quality than shaky cam footage.


----------



## Lune

Man I want to see stuff like this (check 2:38 - 2:50)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD6zjuXUstQ[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

That earthquake demonstration wasn't Fault Lines Episode 2, but I'm pretty hopeful that it will show an earthquake as well as a building tumbling down and some vehicle action.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12744155*
> That earthquake demonstration wasn't Fault Lines Episode 2, but I'm pretty hopeful that it will show an earthquake as well as a building tumbling down and some vehicle action.


Don't care about the earthquake







Give me tanks!!!


----------



## Norlig

Episode 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12744523*
> Don't care about the earthquake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me tanks!!!


Don't care about tanks







Give me jets!!!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12744609*
> Don't care about tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me jets!!!


Dont care about jets GIVE ME PARACHUTES!


----------



## ramenbuoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5starGeneral Alphasnake;12744716*
> Dont care about jets GIVE ME PARACHUTES!


Don't care about PARACHUTES, GIVE ME GUNS AND ATTACHMENTS!


----------



## EfemaN

Don't care about any of that, GIVE ME LIBERTY OR GIVE ME DEATH.

(actually, I want to see aircraft)


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah I also want to see the damn aircrafts!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wonder if the console versions support vehicles


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12746156*
> I wonder if the console versions support vehicles


Of course it will, else console gamers will start crying and they will put a bomb in DICE's office in Sweden









I mean, Bad Company 2 has vehicles in PS3 as far as I know, so yeah.


----------



## EfemaN

New Screenshots! All from Episode 1, but now in glorious 1080p.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/03/15-new-high-res-battlefield-3-screenshots/


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12746208*
> I mean, Bad Company 2 has vehicles in PS3 as far as I know, so yeah.


I meant more or less jets though









I don't think they will since I don't think you had them in the smaller maps in BF2 and consoles only get smaller ones.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12747402*
> I meant more or less jets though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they will since I don't think you had them in the smaller maps in BF2 and consoles only get smaller ones.


Did I miss someone saying that consoles wouldn't get the full-size maps? I know it would be almost pointless with 24 players, but was it said explicitly? The Modern Combat game for the 360 had helicopters, didn't it?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12747296*
> New Screenshots! All from Episode 1, but now in glorious 1080p.
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/03/15-new-high-res-battlefield-3-screenshots/


thanks

Lol at this







pro details, oh well... congratulations Crysis 2, you got beaten.


----------



## Lune

*Enjoy* :> *Updated with a 1080p version.*

  
 You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


ENJOY 
http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/video...line-episode-2


Thanks!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


ENJOY 
http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/video...line-episode-2


We got PRONE!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I waited 2 weeks for that. Not impressed. The game still looks amazing, but completely awe-less as compared to the first episode.

One thing without a doubt is EA is getting my preorder to show my support and Activision can suck my hairy balls, no way Im dropping another cent on that POS.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I waited 2 weeks for that. Not impressed. The game still looks amazing, but completely awe-less as compared to the first episode.

One thing without a doubt is EA is getting my preorder to show my support and Activision can suck my hairy balls, no way Im dropping another cent on that POS.


Agreed, I'm no longer buying a COD game ever again. At least now until they get a new engine for the game, better graphics, different things... Not the same game over and over and over...









But yeah, as soon as Steam gets Battlefield 3 for pre-order, I'll buy it


----------



## Lune

Yeah I am waiting for Steam too :< Not sure if I want that tho, what if it has the same overlay problems as BF2?


----------



## Lhino

Wow is too small a word for that trailer. I want this game so bad lol.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

After watching a second and third time I noticed a few things.

The level of Depth in the game is incredible. Seeing the street down beside the building, and surrounding buildings is beautiful.

Speaking of this, its funny - I loaded BF2 back on my pc for the first time in 6 years... Once I got in a level I was like, *** - I have to run all the way over there. Everything was so massive and awesome! I remember why I loved the game so much and would tell people that COD was like a lab rat maze...

The detail in graphics. Again, not trying to compare. But the Quake3 and Unreal engines look like nice paintings or art, this new Frostbite engine look like the next thing to REAL life. The soldiers and environments look real, Not "realistic for games"... THEY LOOK REAL.

Finally, the sounds. No need to elaborate here.

Like Ive said before, If Dice can deliver on the game mechanics the PC world will have a new FPS champion.


----------



## Lune

I love it


----------



## superhead91

From what I've seen so far, I think BF3 looks better than Crysis 2. I mean we won't know for sure until it comes out, but still. I can't freaking wait!


----------



## Lune

I agree... and don't worry, DX11 won't make Crysis 2 look any better.


----------



## superhead91

Watching that video makes me think of something... What if they made the rocket launchers have realistic back blast? I mean it could get frustrating, but it would be kinda cool for you to have to make sure there aren't any teammates behind you before launching a rocket.


----------



## Lune

Sure why not, I wouldn't mind that


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Watching that video makes me think of something... What if they made the rocket launchers have realistic back blast? I mean it could get frustrating, but it would be kinda cool for you to have to make sure there aren't any teammates behind you before launching a rocket.


Maybe for ARMA II, don't think it would add anything to BF3 though. Would slow down gameplay and just make things frustrating more than anything else.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Watching that video makes me think of something... What if they made the rocket launchers have realistic back blast? I mean it could get frustrating, but it would be kinda cool for you to have to make sure there aren't any teammates behind you before launching a rocket.


I like the idea but disagree with it. As it is, there are enough idiots in games these days that run in front of you while you're firing madly at someone. Adding yet another way for idiots to bring down your teamkill rating is just plain annoying.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I like the idea but disagree with it. As it is, there are enough idiots in games these days that run in front of you while you're firing madly at someone. Adding yet another way for idiots to bring down your teamkill rating is just plain annoying.


Simply put, it would need to be a feature included in the game for when a server turns on Friendly Fire.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12752974*
> Simply put, it would need to be a feature included in the game for when a server turns on Friendly Fire.


Yeah. Like I said, it would be kind neat, but it would get frustrating quickly. Lol


----------



## EfemaN

Two weeks until the next episode? Damn it all.... Gotta say, I could've cried right after the slo-mo scene


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

My face after watching that.







: O :OOO


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12752795*
> Watching that video makes me think of something... What if they made the rocket launchers have realistic back blast? I mean it could get frustrating, but it would be kinda cool for you to have to make sure there aren't any teammates behind you before launching a rocket.


SOCOM used to have this feature, and it was pretty good. It was epic how we used to charge up on guys, turn around and launch our AT4's really fast and get the backblast kill, hahahaha


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;12754654*
> SOCOM used to have this feature, and it was pretty good. It was epic how we used to charge up on guys, turn around and launch our AT4's really fast and get the backblast kill, hahahaha


I got on BC2 during my lunch break, and noticed that the launchers on there actually do have enough of a back blast to shatter windows, but that's it. Funny thing I wasn't even trying to figure it out, I just happened to be standing in front of a window when I launched my rocket, and heard the window shatter.


----------



## Pendulum

It looks great.
Hopefully this time around the .50 cal sniper will 1 shot somebody in normal conditions on MP.
I always found it to be silly that a M95 with mag rounds wouldn't 1 hit somebody with a direct shot to the chest, making recon rather useless unless you're like me who uses recon for motion sensors and C4. ;D


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12754996*
> It looks great.
> Hopefully this time around the .50 cal sniper will 1 shot somebody in normal conditions on MP.
> I always found it to be silly that a M95 with mag rounds wouldn't 1 hit somebody with a direct shot to the chest, making recon rather useless unless you're like me who uses recon for motion sensors and C4. ;D


what you are asking for would basically ruin multiplayer.

The game isnt trying to be a combat sim, it is trying to do good gameplay. 1shot from any range with a weapon is not good gameplay, unless it happens to be a sniper rifle and and headshot.

Also, Sniper rifles in battlefield games have never seen 1 shot kills unless headshot, in all previous battlefields, you did about 80-90% damage, which meant you killed wounded guys with 1 hit, and not 2, just like in bc2, and how it will be in bf3.


----------



## Pendulum

Ruin MP? No.
There is still bullet drop and travel time that has to be taken into account.
The L115A3 .333 killed a terrorist from over 2,475 meters away, why can't a .50 cal round kill somebody at point blank?
The reason I play the BF series is because it actually has a bit of realism, unlike CoD.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I agree, its a game. 1 shot HS, otherwise it deals 60-80% damage depending on where it hit and distance...

1 shot 1 kill anywhere from anywhere... can you say overpowered.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12755109*
> Also, Sniper rifles in battlefield games have never seen 1 shot kills unless headshot, in all previous battlefields, you did about 80-90% damage, which meant you killed wounded guys with 1 hit, and not 2, just like in bc2, and how it will be in bf3.


You could shoot someone with a sniper, quickly pull out your pistol and fire 1-3 rounds to kill someone, it was very easy. Hopefully a pistol round can't go that far and accurate as I was shooting back in BF2









Don't know how that sniper in the video doesn't manage to kill/hit ANY of those guys though.


----------



## rogueblade

It's all balance fellas. If the snipers are gonna do OHK's to the body, fine, as long as they balance every other weapon equally; damage, recoil, sway etc etc etc


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12755241*
> I agree, its a game. 1 shot HS, otherwise it deals 60-80% damage depending on where it hit and distance...
> 
> 1 shot 1 kill anywhere from anywhere... can you say overpowered.


I'm talking about a 1 shot kill to the chest, or at least the heart/dead center.

If they implement hardcore I'll just go HC servers.









Running around with a gol and grach is a fine combination in BC2, though.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Its too funny. So much speculation and bickering right now...

All anyone is going to say on release day is...









and









followed by...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;12754654*
> SOCOM used to have this feature, and it was pretty good. It was epic how we used to charge up on guys, turn around and launch our AT4's really fast and get the backblast kill, hahahaha


America's Army has it as well, and you can't fire if you're too close to a wall behind you as it would hurt or even kill you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12754720*
> I got on BC2 during my lunch break, and noticed that the launchers on there actually do have enough of a back blast to shatter windows, but that's it. Funny thing I wasn't even trying to figure it out, I just happened to be standing in front of a window when I launched my rocket, and heard the window shatter.


That... is... awesome. I was not aware of that. If it breaks windows, I'd assume it deals SOME sort of damage. We need to test this with an enemy or teammate with friendly fire on standing behind the shooter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12754996*
> It looks great.
> Hopefully this time around the .50 cal sniper will 1 shot somebody in normal conditions on MP.
> I always found it to be silly that a M95 with mag rounds wouldn't 1 hit somebody with a direct shot to the chest, making recon rather useless unless you're like me who uses recon for motion sensors and C4. ;D


I blame the hitboxes. At times you have to aim completely BEHIND someone if they are running to get a hit. Sometimes I CLEARLY hit their body directly, I can see blood gushing out, but don't get a hit indicator. I also don't understand how (with an M95 and Magnum Ammo) when I shoot at someone that has ONLY their head exposed over a ledge, and I get a hit indicator, they survive.







Nearly every FPS is plagued with this, and I'm anxious for a developer to just perfect it already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12755109*
> what you are asking for would basically ruin multiplayer.
> 
> The game isnt trying to be a combat sim, it is trying to do good gameplay. 1shot from any range with a weapon is not good gameplay, unless it happens to be a sniper rifle and and headshot.
> 
> Also, Sniper rifles in battlefield games have never seen 1 shot kills unless headshot, in all previous battlefields, you did about 80-90% damage, which meant you killed wounded guys with 1 hit, and not 2, just like in bc2, and how it will be in bf3.


I agree with your view. I enjoy realism in games, and wish a few other realism laws were added into games, but pushing it to the extreme is a bit much that ruins the fun in it. If snipers are 1 shot instant kill weapons, you can rest assured that you'll be joining in on games with more snipers than there already are. God, please, no. I visualize 10 snipers circled around the uncappable base taking everyone out seconds after they spawn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12755218*
> Ruin MP? No.
> There is still bullet drop and travel time that has to be taken into account.
> The L115A3 .333 killed a terrorist from over 2,475 meters away, why can't a .50 cal round kill somebody at point blank?
> The reason I play the BF series is because it actually has a bit of realism, unlike CoD.


(Contradicting myself here) I agree with that view too. If you're skilled enough to calculate the bullet drop and travel time of a sniper to perfectly hit your target, you certainly deserve the kill. This again points back to the hitboxes, though. At this point I really feel that's what's ruining it. I don't understand the problem with hitboxes. Is it latency that's causing it to drop ahead/behind/above/below players? Or are they just drawn larger than the player model? If so, why not just assign the hitboxes perfectly on the player model according to the location on the body? Doesn't Source have a pretty damn good hitbox design? I recall seeing a demonstration video of Source and the hitboxes seemed to be impressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;12755241*
> I agree, its a game. 1 shot HS, otherwise it deals 60-80% damage depending on where it hit and distance...
> 
> 1 shot 1 kill anywhere from anywhere... can you say overpowered.


Agree. Keep the AWP in Counter Strike please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12755317*
> You could shoot someone with a sniper, quickly pull out your pistol and fire 1-3 rounds to kill someone, it was very easy. Hopefully a pistol round can't go that far and accurate as I was shooting back in BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know how that sniper in the video doesn't manage to kill/hit ANY of those guys though.


It was an AI soldier.







That and it may have been done that way (bullets hitting the gas pipe and the walls) intentionally just to dramatize the trailer.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;12755218*
> Ruin MP? No.
> There is still bullet drop and travel time that has to be taken into account.
> The L115A3 .333 killed a terrorist from over 2,475 meters away, why can't a .50 cal round kill somebody at point blank?
> The reason I play the BF series is because it actually has a bit of realism, unlike CoD.


pendulum. I'll ask you this. You say you play the BF series. But if you do, then you realize that none of their games have ever been 1 shot kills.

Obviously, you have played all the other battlefield games, and it wasnt a problem them, why is it now?

Man you just got owned.

If you so want your 1 shot kill, why dont you hit them in the head. Guaranteed 1 shot kill, and actually requiring skill on the snipers part to accomplish it.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;12755372*
> pendulum. I'll ask you this. You say you play the BF series. But if you do, then you realize that none of their games have ever been 1 shot kills.
> 
> Obviously, you have played all the other battlefield games, and it wasnt a problem them, why is it now?
> 
> Man you just got owned.
> 
> If you so want your 1 shot kill, why dont you hit them in the head. Guaranteed 1 shot kill, and actually requiring skill on the snipers part to accomplish it.


I'm fully aware that the kills aren't 1 shot kills in any of their games.
I was just adding my







AKA an opinion.
So no, not owned since it was my opinion, and not an argument.
Now you just made yourself look like a cocky child.









@Stealth Pyros, I'm not entirely sure what is up with the hitboxes exactly, I've had hitmarkers and blood show dozens of times and they receive 0 damage. I always seem to get it with shotguns and once in a while with a sniper rifle. Hopefully it'll be ironed out a bit in BF3.
I agree, bullet drop and travel time is fine but doing that while trying to get a headshot from across the map is a bit difficult, but rewarding if you can nail the shot.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I think my longest marksman headshot was 385 and I was quite happy about it because it was a sprinting zig-zagging soldier and I nailed him on the first shot. It was so hard to see him too, he was JUST barely within visibility in Heavy Metal.


----------



## Higgins

The sounds of that trailer.









Wish they would have shown more though.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12755829*
> I think my longest marksman headshot was 385 and I was quite happy about it because it was a sprinting zig-zagging soldier and I nailed him on the first shot. It was so hard to see him too, he was JUST barely within visibility in Heavy Metal.


Don'tcha love those shots?








I had my best spree the other day with one of the OCN'ers.
5 consecutive headshots in a row, it got me a 436 points because there wasn't any time between them!








If I wanted to make a montage that would have surely been in it.


----------



## EfemaN

I think the hit registration issues arise from both latency and the methods that devs implement to deal with it, along with hitboxes. I know in BF2, for example, there was a line in the config files that essentially compensated for movement and whatnot by a certain number of milliseconds to counteract latency; that could be changed to prevent rubber-banding, etc.; at least, I believe it was something along those lines.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12756576*
> I think the hit registration issues arise from both latency and the methods that devs implement to deal with it, along with hitboxes. I know in BF2, for example, there was a line in the config files that essentially compensated for movement and whatnot by a certain number of milliseconds to counteract latency; that could be changed to prevent rubber-banding, etc.; at least, I believe it was something along those lines.


Yes, I know what you're referring to. Counter Strike has the same setting. You can adjust that line, but it'll effect the position that you see yourself in versus the position the server sees you in. On your screen, you may be well behind a wall, but to everyone else you will still be partially exposed past the corner of it. I never messed with it to be honest. Leave the game as it was intended to be played, other than mods of course.


----------



## Lune

And then console players wonder why we upgrade all the time









*BATTLEFIELD 3 !!11!1 1oneeone!!!*


----------



## Rakhasa

Not sure if it's already posted but here you go anyway!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/fa...field-3/711835

Amazing - but the ending is a little too exaggerated?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakhasa*


Not sure if it's already posted but here you go anyway!

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/fa...field-3/711835

Amazing - but the ending is a little too exaggerated?


You were beaten to it by 38 posts and roughly 14 hours.


----------



## Hawk777th

Like how the guy in the middle has no rear sights on his gun lol.


----------



## mjpd1983

Game looks stunning. Will be nice to get some multiplayer footage, i assume its just more dramatic and easier to show previews with a little but of scripted voice acting to help create the mood/atmosphere.

Multiplayer previews will be realeased closer to the release date i think (hopefully sooner)

Either way this game looks insane. Bye CoD


----------



## Lune

Yeah it's very nice. People need to understand that this game is very very far away... chill, they will show MP gameplay too.

We should be grateful for any of this!


----------



## BizzareRide

Enjoy suckers!


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I can feel the rocket blast.


----------



## BizzareRide

Is it just me, or does this game look better than Crysis 1 and 2(Though we haven't seen Crysis 2 DX11 or DX10).

I just think BF3 is more realistic looking than Crysis' ultra lush islands.


----------



## rogueblade

My only turn off in the video is the hugely over exaggerated explosive force of the AT4 warhead on that hotel


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12764225*
> My only turn off in the video is the hugely over exaggerated explosive force of the AT4 warhead on that hotel


Because you are a demolitions expert who has destroyed hundreds of hotels using an AT4?


----------



## Lune

:d


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12764243*
> Because you are a demolitions expert who has destroyed hundreds of hotels using an AT4?


Why the sarcasm, can you not tell?
I have watched enough footage of the gulf wars and Afghanistan and have a simple enough understanding of physics to make an educated guess that it is over exaggerated. That is all.

There are many many points to argue, but I'm at work right now. One being that the warhead would not have been exploding on impact with the exterior of the building as the player was putting the round _into_ the building (lots going on there regarding the distribution of force on the interior).

Even if he did hit the exterior wall, as far as I know most AT4 warheads are penetrating warheads, which would result in the above point.

I know, I know it's a game. There's all the other things that are not realistic we could go on about. I'm just making a point saying that explosion is what bugs me.


----------



## kcuestag

Game is not even out yet, so don't fight until it's out


----------



## Lune

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/03/16/ign-rewind-theater-battlefield-3-sniper-video


----------



## _DemolidoR_

Hey guys, I found out this BF3 leaked video, sorry if it was already posted...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBkKdFFjU8M[/ame]


----------



## BradleyW

Am very exited about this game!


----------



## Eros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12764225*
> My only turn off in the video is the hugely over exaggerated explosive force of the AT4 warhead on that hotel


It's definitely exaggerated.. but you can't deny that it's pure badass.
If you want to get into extreme detail, the .50 sniper rifle wasn't exactly realistic either. There's ammunition available that could've easily went through their cover. It's called the Mark 211 .50 caliber multipurpose ammunition. It's explosive ammunition, and it's shot into whatever the enemy has taken cover behind, and blows up. If the explosion doesn't kill the enemy, the shrapnel will at least injure them. Of course, the ammunition might not have been available to the sniper, but considering he has a .50 caliber sniper rifle, I would think so.

Information for people who are interested.








http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/munitions/mk211.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Explosive_Incendiary/Armor_Piercing_Ammunition


----------



## kcuestag

@DemolidoR: It was already posted


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Anyone know any details about the New York Maps they mentioned?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;12768994*
> Anyone know any details about the New York Maps they mentioned?


Yea:

The game will have a map based in New York.










This is all the info we have:

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3
Quote:


> In Battlefield 3, players step into the role of the elite U.S. Marines where they will experience heart-pounding missions across diverse locations including Paris, Tehran and New York.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12769040*
> Yea:
> 
> The game will have a map based in New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all the info we have:
> 
> http://www.ea.com/battlefield3


Thanks I hope it takes place in my neighborhood...


----------



## thiru

I've been playing Project Reality for the past few days and now it would really suck if mod tools are never released for Frostbite 2.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


My only turn off in the video is the hugely over exaggerated explosive force of the AT4 warhead on that hotel


LOL yes, please do enlighten us on what it looked like the last time you fired and AT4 at a hotel/house?

I dont see anyone calling the structural engineers that worked on that hotel to ask if the part of the building he was firing upon was a load bearing structure, hence the great amount of damge?

Is it not enough that they record real gun sounds from 70+ angles/distance ranges, or come up with a totally new engine? or deliver groundbreaking graphics with stunning lighting effects (not to mention the reputation of great gameplay that battlefield games have) give the guys a break its a GAME.

So i bet if there was a setting to "turn off cool damage effects" you would select it?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


LOL yes, please do enlighten us on what it looked like the last time you fired and AT4 at a hotel/house?

I dont see anyone calling the structural engineers that worked on that hotel to ask if the part of the building he was firing upon was a load bearing structure, hence the great amount of damge?

Is it not enough that they record real gun sounds from 70+ angles/distance ranges, or come up with a totally new engine? or deliver groundbreaking graphics with stunning lighting effects (not to mention the reputation of great gameplay that battlefield games have) give the guys a break its a GAME.

So i bet if there was a setting to "turn off cool damage effects" you would select it?










Pretty much this, be happy that we get all of these things in ONE game, whether its realistic or not at least it looks awesome.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;12772283*
> LOL yes, please do enlighten us on what it looked like the last time you fired and AT4 at a hotel/house?
> 
> I dont see anyone calling the structural engineers that worked on that hotel to ask if the part of the building he was firing upon was a load bearing structure, hence the great amount of damge?
> 
> Is it not enough that they record real gun sounds from 70+ angles/distance ranges, or come up with a totally new engine? or deliver groundbreaking graphics with stunning lighting effects (not to mention the reputation of great gameplay that battlefield games have) give the guys a break its a GAME.
> 
> So i bet if there was a setting to "turn off cool damage effects" you would select it?


you missed my follow up post.


----------



## Lhino

Best game ever? Yeah probably.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12752795*
> Watching that video makes me think of something... What if they made the rocket launchers have realistic back blast? I mean it could get frustrating, but it would be kinda cool for you to have to make sure there aren't any teammates behind you before launching a rocket.


It wouldn't work. Way too many opportunities for intentional teamkills. Bad enough the AA guns can knock a friendly heli out of the sky.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;12776690*
> Best game ever? Yeah probably.


Let's hope so, I am so damn hyped by this game, I can't even sleep


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12776710*
> Let's hope so, I am so damn hyped by this game, I can't even sleep


I manage to sleep, only because i know that every time i close my eyes i will be one day closer to BF3







.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;12776734*
> I manage to sleep, only because i know that every time i close my eyes i will be one day closer to BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's a nice though, may need to think about that so I can sleep


----------



## Lune




----------



## T1nk3rb311

I wasn't able to go to sleep last night, but I looked at some screens of BF3 and they... _assisted_ me.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;12777081*
> I wasn't able to go to sleep last night, but I looked at some screens of BF3 and they... _assisted_ me.


----------



## kcuestag

lol


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;12777499*
> lol


Shut up and post more pics of the girl in your avatar.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;12777518*
> Shut up and post more pics of the girl in your avatar.


No, she's mine


----------



## superhead91

So, I normally don't get this excited about a game, but I can't stop watching fault line episode 2... lol


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


So, I normally don't get this excited about a game, but I can't stop watching fault line episode 2... lol


I know







that last bit with the destruction and physics and smoke and rubble and the music and........omg. This game is going to be amazing LOL.


----------



## Lifeshield

I can see many a PC gamer raging because this doesn't reach their expectations when released, lol.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12793972*
> I can see many a PC gamer raging because this doesn't reach their expectations when released, lol.


To be fair, PC gamers tend to be the whiniest, fickle bunch of kids anywhere. They'd moan about anything. That's the one thing i'm embarrassed about when I consider myself a PC gamer.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;12793972*
> I can see many a PC gamer raging because this doesn't reach their expectations when released, lol.


I doubt we will. Even if it's only as good as bc2 I'll be happy. I'm getting this game for multiplayer, not campaign.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12794007*
> Even if it's only as good as bc2 I'll be happy.


If it's as good as BC2 and just has new textures and vehicles, well , I am switching over to mac :/


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12795388*
> If it's as good as BC2 and just has new textures and vehicles, well , I am switching over to mac :/


So you can have a tiny catalog of games to not get your fix from?









Sent from my T-Mobile G2


----------



## thiru

Just so you know, the Project Reality mod for Battlefield 2 is testing a 128 player server right now


----------



## james8

"DirectX version: 10/11 
No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9. 
64 player multiplayer"

wow, 3 best specs i've ever read








i'm ditching crysis 2 multiplayer for this.
(getting both though. still a crysis fan at heart even though the sequel is disappointing)


----------



## Stikes

Yeah I'm for sure ditching homefront for this







need to upgrade out of my e6600 though







dual core won't work well if I want it to look pretty.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fenderlove0`

this is the first time I actually looked at the gameplay videos and now I understand why people are super excited cuz I had to collect my jaw from the floor after I viewed that insanely amazing video


----------



## Lune

Haha


----------



## thiru

For those of you who think mods don't add much (even though BF2 wouldn't exist without Desert Combat, a mod for BF1942), here's a video of Project Reality:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyaBbLoaKH4[/ame]

(playing insurgency mode, US marines have to find weapon caches in enemy territory).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wonder if the destruction will be like BC2 or actually completely random and amazing.


----------



## Lune

Let's hope it's completely random


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12809369*
> Let's hope it's completely random


Apparently it will be

If i could post a link to the article i would, but i've read about 500 different ones and cant find the source

Apparently there has been talk of things falling directionally (eg - according to what side of the building was blown out)

I will try find the source

Cheers


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Apparently it will be

If i could post a link to the article i would, but i've read about 500 different ones and cant find the source

Apparently there has been talk of things falling directionally (eg - according to what side of the building was blown out)

I will try find the source

Cheers


You're correct and the GDC video demonstrates a tall building toppling over sideways onto the road.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

EA have promised things before which where not delivered on release.

Yes, It would be awesome if the destruction and directional debris is true... we will see it... Lets cross our fingers!


----------



## kcuestag

Well, they did promise stuff for Bad Company 2 like free Maps and they never lied









I'll keep my fingers crossed for BF3 to be EPIC!


----------



## Lune

yes yes yes


----------



## SI51

I really hope for mod tools.

Project reality for BF3 would be awesome.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12809369*
> Let's hope it's completely random


It's been a while since I have seen a developer promise things and actually follow through. Way back before oblivion was released they promised AI would have random sporadic movement but then canceled it after I guess realizing it was harder then they though. Or at least I think I remember reading about that









So for this year I just hope dues ex doesn't turn out to be like number 2, I hope skyrim doesn't turn out to be like oblivion and I hope BF3 turns out to be a true sequel of BF2 and not BC2.


----------



## Alatar

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=10150112498187672&id=308775617671&aid=282077

Chicago Comic and Entertainment Expo (C2E2) Some show pictures and apparently peeps playing BF3 on xbox 360s, looks like BC2 vietnam or something similar to me tho...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12815295*
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?fbid=10150112498187672&id=308775617671&aid=282077
> 
> Chicago Comic and Entertainment Expo (C2E2) Some show pictures and apparently peeps playing BF3 on xbox 360s, looks like BC2 vietnam or something similar to me tho...


It is Vietnam. Look at the description of the album below the pictures.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12815412*
> It is Vietnam. Look at the description of the album below the pictures.


Ah, I didn't see the description for the whole album. All the people were just yelling BF3!!!!11! in the comments


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I think bf3 nums hurten body parts. As soon as i looked at a picture in this thread my throat calmed down.

Mmmmmm bf3


----------



## tout

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition listed on Amazon for $60 and to be released December 31st 2011.


----------



## Lune

Dates are placeholders, no1 knows the real date yet


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It's fall 2011, meaning anywhere between the end of September and mid-December.


----------



## kcuestag

We want the BETA NOW!!!!!


----------



## tx-jose

dont you get the beta if you bought medal of honor??

i cant wait!!!

buying another GTX460 JUST FOR BF3!!!!!!!


----------



## Lhino

But i want it now.......


----------



## Higgins

Almost picked up a limited edition of MoH at Best Buy for $30 just for the BF3 beta, but i kept myself under control. The BC2 beta was "closed" if i remember right, and i was able to get a key for myself and all my friends who wanted one.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12853707*
> Almost picked up a limited edition of MoH at Best Buy for $30 just for the BF3 beta, but i kept myself under control. The BC2 beta was "closed" if i remember right, and i was able to get a key for myself and all my friends who wanted one.


I highly doubt that they're restricting the BF3 beta to ONLY MOH buyers, as MOH did piss poor in sales. If they're STILL selling MOH with BF3 beta keys, there is hope for a wide amount of beta invites.


----------



## Alatar

Any new BF3 material coming out soon? I'm itching to get more glimpses of the game


----------



## rogueblade

30th


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12855550*
> Any new BF3 material coming out soon? I'm itching to get more glimpses of the game


March 30th, Fault Line episode 3.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;12855571*
> 30th


is the day when....?








sorry but I haven't heard anything

E: ninjad, but yeah thanks guys


----------



## QSS-5

1 day


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5;12916012*
> 1 day


You had to, didn't you. You just _had_ to remind me about BF3 again, after I had just managed to forget about it.


----------



## kcuestag

^Yeah, wth...

I completely forgot about Battlefield 3 for the past 2 days, I was able to sleep!









And now I am hyped again


----------



## Pendulum

Am I the only person who hates rush in BC2?
It seems either your team is all camping snipers on offense or does horrible on defense, resulting in spawnrape.


----------



## savagebunny

Ya Rush is good or bad, there is no come-back when you loose the first 3 main objectives (as in loose alpha and bravo 3 times in a row)

But last night I was running combat sniper, was 3rd on the scoreboard on my team and still did really good


----------



## Alatar

I prefer SDM, but rush isn't bad. Conquest is what I really dislike.

E: also:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12918637*
> Ya Rush is good or bad, there is no come-back when you loose the first 3 main objectives (as in loose alpha and bravo 3 times in a row)
> 
> But last night I was running combat sniper, was 3rd on the scoreboard on my team and still did really good


I wouldn't say there is no come back. There have been multiple times where I was playing defense and we held the very last 2 m-coms and won. Usually however it is pretty hard to come back after losing the first few.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *savagebunny;12918637*
> Ya Rush is good or bad, there is no come-back when you loose the first 3 main objectives (as in loose alpha and bravo 3 times in a row)
> 
> But last night I was running combat sniper, was 3rd on the scoreboard on my team and still did really good


I've played multiple rounds where my team gets its crap together for the last stage in Port Valdez and we're able to come back and win. That, however, is a rare occurrence and one of the reasons i've mainly switched to conquest.

Totally forgot about the new BF3 video.


----------



## mattlyall06

tomorrow, right? i wonder if it will continue with from the previous two videos, or will it be all new?


----------



## Higgins

I'd guess that it might be what was leaked from CDC, but higher quality never hurt anyone.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12919314*
> but higher quality never hurt anyone.


Higher quality sure didn't hurt Crysis 2 since it seems to be selling good without high quality.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12919314*
> I'd guess that it might be what was leaked from CDC, but higher quality never hurt anyone.


I don't think so. Wasn't the GDC video being played live? These are trailers released in episodes. Tomorrow's trailer will be Fault Line Episode 3.

I just can't wait to see helicopters/jets swerving between tall buildings from ground level perspective below them. It's going to be so sick. The months are flying. 6 more months until October (I predict an October release).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12919358*
> 6 more months until October (I predict an October release).


October/November would be the best for them if they want to get out before COD and hopefully continue on their promises which will generate more word of mouth and hopefully put an end to the continuous cycle of texture ports we get from cod.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12919358*
> I don't think so. Wasn't the GDC video being played live? These are trailers released in episodes. Tomorrow's trailer will be Fault Line Episode 3.
> 
> I just can't wait to see helicopters/jets swerving between tall buildings from ground level perspective below them. It's going to be so sick. The months are flying. 6 more months until October (I predict an October release).


Spoke my mind.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12919342*
> Higher quality sure didn't hurt Crysis 2 since it seems to be selling good without high quality.


marketing is pretty much everything sadly...


----------



## Sin100

Really can't wait for this. Hopefully we can get a server for launch!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


October/November would be the best for them if they want to get out before COD and hopefully continue on their promises which will generate more word of mouth and hopefully put an end to the continuous cycle of texture ports we get from cod.


Black Ops was released 364 days from MW2, one day less than a year. MW3 will be yet another retexture of Black Ops with BLOOD SPLATTER, SO REAL bits and so many killstreaks, perks, and 1337 gun camo it'll make Kotick squirm with joy. MW3 will probably come out the same time of the year that they've released the last two, and hopefully before BF3 so that all the CoD kids play MW3 instead.

They've said that making a new engine is "counter productive" and from that i'm going to bet that they will use the Quake 3 engine until they stop making billions from each release. Not expecting anything more from the CoD franchise at this point.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Black Ops was released 364 days from MW2, one day less than a year. MW3 will be yet another retexture of Black Ops with BLOOD SPLATTER, SO REAL bits and so many killstreaks, perks, and 1337 gun camo it'll make Kotick squirm with joy. MW3 will probably come out the same time of the year that they've released the last two, and hopefully before BF3 so that all the CoD kids play MW3 instead.

They've said that making a new engine is "counter productive" and from that i'm going to bet that they will use the Quake 3 engine until they stop making billions from each release. Not expecting anything more from the CoD franchise at this point.


That's essentially what I was going to say... again.







I can't believe that Activision and the devs would be so arrogant... if anything, a successful franchise like CoD deserves some real effort.

Grats on the 500th rep. Why haven't you applied for an overclocked account yet? You're 250 reps past the minimum


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Grats on the 500th rep. Why haven't you applied for an overclocked account yet? You're 250 reps past the minimum










Thanks!









You get one automatically at 250. I just don't have the black name (i think thats what you get with an overclocked account) but i have all the other benefits of one.


----------



## mjpd1983

Well it's the 30th, still haven't been able to locate the new trailer, anyone got any news on it?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;12924279*
> Well it's the 30th, still haven't been able to locate the new trailer, anyone got any news on it?


12PM GMT.

8AM ET If my math is correct.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;12924279*
> Well it's the 30th, still haven't been able to locate the new trailer, anyone got any news on it?


Last time I got the trailer at 14:30 my time.. which is in 14-15 hours

DICE are from EU so you won't see it release anytime soon, after 1 or 2 PM


----------



## Stealth Pyros

8AM EST tomorrow morning is correct. 9.5 hours to go.


----------



## mjpd1983

Thanks

Sucks waiting


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;12918654*
> I prefer SDM, but rush isn't bad. Conquest is what I really dislike.


You realize Battlefield only has conquest right?


----------



## kcuestag

So then we're having a new video in 40 minutes?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12925750*
> You realize Battlefield only has conquest right?


I REALLY hope Battlefield 3 expands on this. Rush is what I want, to be honest. If it only has Conquest, I'm really going to be grieved and will simply just play Battlefield Bad Company 2...


----------



## Lune

Go http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/videos/faultline-episode-3

Uploading it on Youtube now, 1080p version! Edit: Uploaded.

Edit: Actually the video looks way smoother on their website so forget about Youtube







looks stupid

Edit: Huge disappointment to be honest







I mean too short and didn't see anything : / Love the blackbird









Edit: Let's hope explosions sound way better.. It's pre alpha of course, should sound at least as good as BC2 and also the LMG spread is LOL : / Gotta fix it

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi1tS7GdkO0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi1tS7GdkO0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi1tS7GdkO0[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## QSS-5

I had more fun watching all 3 episodes than playing COD, just to show what ever DICE is doing they are doing it right.


----------



## Lune

true







I mean why even compare it with COD... COD is so bad. Our clan started with all COD players and no1 is even playing it anymore







playing BC2 in our server all the time hahha


----------



## kcuestag

I expected more







Some destruction... ARghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## superhead91

Am I the only one that noticed that the flashlight didn't cast any shadows?







I really hope they add that in the final game. That's something that always bugs me in games, flashlights not casting shadows. Also, was it just me, or did ADS get more steady when he went prone. If it did that's pretty cool.


----------



## Lune

Yeah even mouse is slower, it's cool


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12928599*
> Am I the only one that noticed that the flashlight didn't cast any shadows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope they add that in the final game. That's something that always bugs me in games, flashlights not casting shadows. Also, was it just me, or did ADS get more steady when he went prone. If it did that's pretty cool.


Hopefully since its pre-alpha footage there is still more polishing they will be doing.

Also, i love the fact that your guy deploys the bi-pod when going prone.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Ya, Still super stoked for this game but the trailers are lacking excitement for me, they are turning out like movie sequels - Ep 1 was the best, 2 was ok but not as good as 1, 3 should have stayed crappy cam GDC footage.

Each new episode seems to show less of what I want to see... where are the tanks, the jets...


----------



## EfemaN

The prone deployment was awesome; it actually makes a huge difference to lie down. I loved the last bit too, when he looked up and the hundreds of bullet shells were raining down from the heli. I'm guessing we're going to have an MH-6 in the game.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You realize Battlefield only has conquest right?


I should probably have added "in BC2"... but I didn't since all the guys we're talking about BC2 anyways.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


The prone deployment was awesome; it actually makes a huge difference to lie down. I loved the last bit too, when he looked up and the hundreds of bullet shells were raining down from the heli. I'm guessing we're going to have an MH-6 in the game.


You know, it would be cool if they make the bipod an OPTION. If your gun has a bipod, it shouldn't automatically open up when you prone. While prone, you should have a key (like E) that sets the bipod. If anyone here has played America's Army, you should know what I'm talking about.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


If anyone here has played America's Army, you should know what I'm talking about.


Third one doesn't even have a bipod, let alone maps large enough to field them









Would be a somewhat useful addon to a sniper but I would never use it since I don't like to camp all that much. At least if the bipod deploys while you go prone there would be probably no dolphin diving since you could then not move to far left/right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Edit: Let's hope explosions sound way better.. It's pre alpha of course, should sound at least as good as BC2 and also the LMG spread is LOL : / Gotta fix it


Fix?

So you want BC2 style earlier style M60's where they were 100% accurate









Didn't know that you could accurately fire one while maintaining fire and being shot at.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


You know, it would be cool if they make the bipod an OPTION. If your gun has a bipod, it shouldn't automatically open up when you prone. While prone, you should have a key (like E) that sets the bipod. If anyone here has played America's Army, you should know what I'm talking about.


Oh, I totally agree. Day of Defeat did it too. I wouldn't trade up the toggle option at all. I suppose I was just excited for the opportunity


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Today we have some very exciting news to share regarding the future of the Project Reality! Following some recent developments in the Project Reality: BF2 modification, and some closed door talks with Electronic Arts, we are proud to announce the acquisition of Reality Studios by EA Games!
> 
> What must surely come as a shock to our community, especially after EA's lack of serious community involvement with Battlefield modding teams, it has in fact been a decision brewing over many years. And with the recent breakthrough of 128 player support in Project Reality: BF2, something that has not been done before on a Battlefield game, EA saw promise in our work, and seized the opportunity to aquire our award winning team.
> 
> *So what does this mean?*
> This means a few things for Project Reality and the Reality Studios Team:
> 
> 1. A few select members of Reality Studios will be working directly with Digital Illusions CE on the upcoming game, Battlefield 3. Among the various tasks these people will be working on is implementation 128 player support on PC, as well as modification tools and scripts. Although previously announced that Battlefield 3 will be limited to 64 players on PC, and modification tools were unlikely, while true when announced, this acquisition has given DICE the opportunity to explore and develop these areas of the game before BF3 ships. We will also be advising existing DICE developers and helping to tweak the well known Battlefield gameplay to promote a more real and deadly environment. Realistic weapon handling and ballistics is one of the major points covered, as well as heavy focus on teamwork. The members of this offshoot team will be made public upon some final negotiations with EA and DICE, however we can confirm that [R-DEV]Chuc has already been hard at work developing some concept art for Battlefield 3.


Source

It's also April 1st in Austrailia


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox;12948124*
> Source
> 
> It's also April 1st in Austrailia


O...M...G!









Edit: -____-


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> It's also April 1st in Austrailia


First I was like







, then I was like







, then I was like







.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;12948282*
> First I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would have done the opposite.


----------



## Lhino

LOL. Happy April you fool LOL.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FauxFox;12948318*
> I would have done the opposite.


Why:thinking:


----------



## Higgins

I was seriously excited for a second.









Totally forgot about April Fools day.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;12948386*
> Why:thinking:


Because companies eating up mod teams is a no.


----------



## thiru

It could be a reverse troll. They announced Project Reality: Vietnam on April 1st and that's a real project.


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12948709*
> It could be a reverse troll. They announced Project Reality: Vietnam on April 1st and that's a real project.


That's why I'm so worried


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I welcome the "merge." Dice could use ideas from the Project Reality developers. I don't understand why ANYONE would oppose this. It means the Project Reality group WILL bring us mod tools, and BF3 will be as amazing as PRBF2 and more with Frostbite.


----------



## kcuestag

April's fools day


----------



## FauxFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12948831*
> I welcome the "merge." Dice could use ideas from the Project Reality developers. I don't understand why ANYONE would oppose this. It means the Project Reality group WILL bring us mod tools, and BF3 will be as amazing as PRBF2 and more with Frostbite.


....But will it cost money?

It also cancels PR:ArmA, which is a downer for a lot of people.


----------



## P3c4h2

PC Gamer has a pretty sweet article on this (May issue) where they went to Stockholm to visit Dice. Now they are only looking at the single-player and the Dice manager makes a comment about how they are into the game and not trying to make anything controversial or to get attention like another dev does. And then they get to watch the earthquake which they say is astonishing. Then the devs repeat that this is BF2 sequel, nothing to do with BC2. Oh and they say there is co-op and still deciding on mod tools. This maybe old news but I thought I'd share.


----------



## EfemaN

Well, now I'm torn between whether this is legit or not...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3c4h2;12949906*
> *snip*


Yep, same stuff they've stated before. Thanks for the share anyway.


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I've never really played Project Reality, but I've heard a lot of good things about it from lots of people. So if it will be in BF3, then I'm excited.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FauxFox*


....But will it cost money?

It also cancels PR:ArmA, which is a downer for a lot of people.


It's too soon to tell whether PR's work will be in BF3 itself, extra maps sold as DLC, or possibly a mixture of both.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12950942*
> It's too soon to tell whether PR's work will be in BF3 itself, extra maps sold as DLC, or possibly a mixture of both.


It's too soon to tell whether this is a joke or not. It sounds like one, considering how he talks about 128 player servers.


----------



## FauxFox

I was talking to one of the devs, and it's a joke. He has told me some of it was true though.

Release very soon for PR stuffs.


----------



## Lune

Putting all 3 gameplay videos in 1







will upload soon (1080p)


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12954122*
> Putting all 3 gameplay videos in 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will upload soon (1080p)


Isn't that essentially what's coming on April 17th?


----------



## Lune

:d


----------



## loveadventurer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;12954164*
> Isn't that essentially what's coming on April 17th?


They said it's going to be 12 minutes so that means at least 5-6 we haven't seen before, but other than that I suppose.


----------



## Aden Florian

That really had me excited for a second, first thing I did was check when it was posted.







Too good to be true...and life goes on...


----------



## kcuestag

I know it's April 1st, but come on, I want some news on the so called BETA of Battlefield 3!!!

I want one NOW!


----------



## themadhatterxxx

I think everyone that pre-ordered before the beta comes out should get a beta key...


----------



## Xazen

Are those pics on the front page actual gameplay screenshots? If so... this graphics in this game look unbelievably good.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Oh good, Wake Island! SOLD...


----------



## Lune

Little something from me :> All 3 episodes in 1 video, 1080p

  
 You Tube


----------



## loveadventurer

*Release Date Revealed?*
http://www.computerandvideogames.com...nload-manager/


----------



## BigFrank

Just enough time to get another 6950!

and 2 more monitors


----------



## Aden Florian

TV ads to start this month? Nothing new, but it's cool that they have a much bigger marketing budget this time around.

http://enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=...0464d162f3bbdb


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


TV ads to start this month? Nothing new, but it's cool that they have a much bigger marketing budget this time around.

http://enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=...0464d162f3bbdb


BFBC2 had a couple TV ads IIRC.

But yeah, I get your point.


----------



## EfemaN

"Just playing PC for now."

That made me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## kcuestag

I want Battlefield 3 NOW!









Do we know any date for the BETA?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12961692*
> Little something from me :> All 3 episodes in 1 video, 1080p
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZJWpZ-0O8g&hd=1


nice


----------



## ntherblast

What does this mean Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula. Also will the beta stats be transferable to retail?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;12995853*
> What does this mean Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula. Also will the beta stats be transferable to retail?


... Exactly what it says. If you pre-order the game now, you get those 4 extra maps (which will be sold off as extra DLC a few months after release) included with the game.

Too early to tell about the beta stats transferring to retail. My guess is they won't, as betas typically have stat bugs and it would be unfair to have a few thousand people starting the retail game already at rank 10 or higher.


----------



## Lhino

I pre-ordered







. Bt games rock at pre-order incentives.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12996049*
> ... Exactly what it says. If you pre-order the game now, you get those 4 extra maps (which will be sold off as extra DLC a few months after release) included with the game.
> 
> Too early to tell about the beta stats transferring to retail. My guess is they won't, as betas typically have stat bugs and it would be unfair to have a few thousand people starting the retail game already at rank 10 or higher.


rank 10?







I will reach max rank in beta! muahahahah

Funny thing is that BF3 "beta" will still be more enjoyable than all the bad games out there atm

Anyway.. beta stats stays in the beta (always).

Is it true that game gets released on November 2? http://www.gamespot.com/news/6306929.html?tag=latestheadlines%3Btitle%3B2


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;12998613*
> rank 10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will reach max rank in beta! muahahahah


They BETTER make it so you can't rank up nearly as quick as BC2, one of the things I hated most about the game.

I really hope they do it like they had BF2 originally (before patching it to make it noob friendly) where it took forever to rank up.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;12998669*
> They BETTER make it so you can't rank up nearly as quick as BC2, one of the things I hated most about the game.
> 
> I really hope they do it like they had BF2 originally (before patching it to make it noob friendly) where it took forever to rank up.


You know what I mean :> and yeah I agree BC2 system is so boring .... got 2 soldiers level 50 and one level 32 by just idling in our server.. killing ppl from time to time : / and the fact that you unlock everything for every class at rank 15 or so is just lol


----------



## kcuestag

I just hope Steam puts up a pre-order for Battlefield 3 Limited Edition sooner or later, I want it via Steam


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just hope Steam puts up a pre-order for Battlefield 3 Limited Edition sooner or later, I want it via Steam










I couldn't _not_ have a physical copy of Battlefield 3.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I have three copies of BF2









This is why I never buy physical copies, I either lose or misplace them.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13001031*
> I have three copies of BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I never buy physical copies, I either lose or misplace them.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13001031*
> I have three copies of BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I never buy physical copies, I either lose or misplace them.


Yep. I've purchased 3 copies of BF2 myself.

1 copy when BF2 released and 1 copy of SF when SF released.
1 copy of BF2 Deluxe Edition box (which includes BF2, SF, AF, EF)
1 copy of BF2 on Steam during Christmas $5 sale. Couldn't resist supporting BF2 especially at that price.

And I don't regret it. BF2 is probably the best game I have ever played. I really got the most out of that game.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone heard of Steam talking about BF3 Limited Edition? Damn, it's taking them quite a long time to put it up for pre-order, getting worried here, nowadays I want all my games on steam.


----------



## tyuo9980

leaked release date is nov.2


----------



## redplatoon

I think dices previous multiplayer games ( very recent: 1942/ Bad Company 2) were very good, but they just became borring after a couple of hour. I am not suggesting that dice change their formula for multiplayer, i would just like to see a little bit of tweaking. One of the big weaknesses I found with all the games was that the maps were either too big, I had to run all the way across it to get to the enemy, or just not well designed. There always seems to be a couple of maps that are really bad and only 1 or 2 that are good.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redplatoon*


One of the big weaknesses I found with all the games was that the maps were either too big, I had to run all the way across it to get to the enemy


You will hate BF3 most likely.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just hope Steam puts up a pre-order for Battlefield 3 Limited Edition sooner or later, I want it via Steam










Same here! The moment it goes on Steam I will buy it!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone heard of Steam talking about BF3 Limited Edition? Damn, it's taking them quite a long time to put it up for pre-order, getting worried here, nowadays I want all my games on steam.


You're basically guaranteed the LE as long as it's a pre-order, which means Steam has until essentially October-ish to put it up. It obviously won't take that long, but it's no cause for concern. I get it though, we're all jittery.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *redplatoon*


I think dices previous multiplayer games ( very recent: 1942/ Bad Company 2) were very good, but they just became borring after a couple of hour. I am not suggesting that dice change their formula for multiplayer, i would just like to see a little bit of tweaking. One of the big weaknesses I found with all the games was that the maps were either too big, I had to run all the way across it to get to the enemy, or just not well designed. There always seems to be a couple of maps that are really bad and only 1 or 2 that are good.


Actually, I haven't had any issues with any of the maps I've played in DICE's games. They all have their own designs, and some are meant to be handled differently. The main Battlefield games have all had the option of playing smaller variations of each map; that's definitely something you seem like you'd be interested in. However, one of the big points of Battlefield _are_ the huge maps. They aren't meant to be ran across; that's what vehicles and forward spawn bases are for.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;13006061*
> You're basically guaranteed the LE as long as it's a pre-order, which means Steam has until essentially October-ish to put it up. It obviously won't take that long, but it's no cause for concern. I get it though, we're all jittery.


I'm also worried due to the BETA coming earlier than Steam's pre-order.

Although, I own Medal of Honor on Steam (I pre-ordered it before release, I think it's Limited Edition), so I am entitled to play the BETA?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;13006061*
> Actually, I haven't had any issues with any of the maps I've played in DICE's games. They all have their own designs, and some are meant to be handled differently. The main Battlefield games have all had the option of playing smaller variations of each map; that's definitely something you seem like you'd be interested in. However, one of the big points of Battlefield _are_ the huge maps. They aren't meant to be ran across; that's what vehicles and forward spawn bases are for.


This. I play a lot of BC2, and I like to play recon, but I also like how some of the maps/modes force me to play other classes too. It keeps me from becoming some camping loser.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13007271*
> I'm also worried due to the BETA coming earlier than Steam's pre-order.
> 
> Although, I own Medal of Honor on Steam (I pre-ordered it before release, I think it's Limited Edition), so I am entitled to play the BETA?


Yep. You'll get a beta key once they're available since you own MOH. You'd just download the beta client and play.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13008059*
> Yep. You'll get a beta key once they're available since you own MOH. You'd just download the beta client and play.


That's awesome, DICE give us Battlefield 3 BETA before summer!!!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That's awesome, DICE give us Battlefield 3 BETA before summer!!!










I have a hard time believing that a beta would come out over ~6 months before planned release...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

August sounds more realistic for the MOH-provided beta, then September for an open beta if any is done.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I have a hard time believing that a beta would come out over ~6 months before planned release...










If I remember right the BFBC2 was only 1-2 months prior to release


----------



## Nova.

Man, this game has got me really excited. It brings back memories of the fun times I had playing 1942, BF2 and 2142. Can't wait till it comes out but it seems so far away.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Man, this game has got me really excited. It brings back memories of the fun times I had playing 1942, BF2 and 2142. Can't wait till it comes out but it seems so far away.


You should be playing BC2 while you're waiting for this to come out


----------



## PcKiller

I think I will be buying this game.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


You should be playing BC2 while you're waiting for this to come out










You mean BF2.


----------



## klote2314

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This! but.... 50000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 000000000xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

People, GET REAL! They won't release a game with 64 players MP, tons of destruction if the game wasnt optimized... it will FOR SURE run better than BC2... even I will be using a single 5970 (clocked). Will upgrade in 2012... it's not worth it yet. (might try 6990's)


go look up the EA forums
DICE dev's have already acknowledged 64 players for PC platform

not to mention this game will be PC ported
witch means better graphics then those sore console players


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klote2314*


go look up the EA forums
DICE dev's have already acknowledged 64 players for PC platform

not to mention this game will be PC ported
witch means better graphics then those sore console players


I think you missed the point of his post... AND GOT ME EXCITED FOR UPDATES.


----------



## bucdan

Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula.

I am so happy.... best maps from BF2. HELL, re release all of the maps from BF2, more maps the better! Which I do bet that DICE will do, release the old maps in map packs i bet.


----------



## kcuestag

Steam, give us Battlefield 3 Limited Edition for pre-order!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula.

I am so happy.... best maps from BF2. HELL, re release all of the maps from BF2, more maps the better! Which I do bet that DICE will do, release the old maps in map packs i bet.


If they throw in Road to Jalalabad, I would go



















































Strik at Karkand and Road to Jalalabad was truly my favorites from BF2!


----------



## Higgins

Jalalabad would be fantastic.

Maybe they'll throw in a free map into a patch every once in a while like they did with BF2. Wake island was in 1.3, Jalalabad in 1.41, and a third map after that (with all the packs being added in 1.5) IIRC. We don't need map packs, just something fresh every once in a while. IMO


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Jalalabad would be fantastic.

Maybe they'll throw in a free map into a patch every once in a while like they did with BF2. Wake island was in 1.3, Jalalabad in 1.41, and a third map after that (with all the packs being added in 1.5) IIRC. We don't need map packs, just something fresh every once in a while. IMO


Agreed, all I have to say.


----------



## Brandon1337

Here are 7 screenshots EA released today

http://www.ea.com/battlefield3/images


----------



## [nK]Sharp

All of which I have seen :/


----------



## Higgins

Yeah, no new materials.


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

So im back from my long time away outside... That place is scary.
Just saw episode 3 of the youtube videos....

ectoplasm everwhere.


----------



## Aden Florian

Interview with Patrick Bach:

http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860369-battlefield-3-interview-we-dont-want-to-be-the-other-game


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;13086357*
> Interview with Patrick Bach:
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860369-battlefield-3-interview-we-dont-want-to-be-the-other-game


Good read.
Quote:


> *GC: There's been a lot of talk in the press, particularly from EA, about the chances of Battlefield 3 beating Call Of Duty in sales this year. Do you honestly think that's a realistic possibility? Is there not a fundamental difference in Call Of Duty's approach and appeal compared to Battlefield?*
> 
> *PB:* I think you're right. Personally, that's not my goal. My goal is to create the better game. My goal is to create something that I see as a high quality shooter that I would like to play&#8230; and all of my team that is super into Battlefield and extremely talented people - if they want to play this game we've built a great game and I would argue that you could sell that in millions and millions of copies. But that's not my job.
> 
> I'm doing my job for another reason. I'm not here to sell the physical copies to the consumer. I'm here to create a great Battlefield experience and I think last year we did that with Battlefield: Bad Company 2. You could argue that that's a better game than the competition last year, but it didn't get the same numbers. So I think it's the whole awareness, having people try it out. What is it that the consumer wants that makes them pay $60 for a game?
> 
> Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/860369-battlefield-3-interview-we-dont-want-to-be-the-other-game#ixzz1JFGSVdS6


----------



## kcuestag

Activion is going to get pwned quite hard


----------



## mjpd1983

These guys are awesome, and very down to earth.

This game is going to be something else, regardless of sales figures, DICE have always made the "better game"

Go DICE


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13042776*
> Jalalabad would be fantastic.
> 
> Maybe they'll throw in a free map into a patch every once in a while like they did with BF2. Wake island was in 1.3, Jalalabad in 1.41, and a third map after that (with all the packs being added in 1.5) IIRC. We don't need map packs, just something fresh every once in a while. IMO


I totally agree!


----------



## superhead91

In case you guys didn't know, as soon as Battlefield 3 gets a million "likes" on facebook they're unlocking a new trailer.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Finally, EA is getting the idea. get enough buzz going with the social network and everyone will know.

Everyone check out this link!
http://www.facebook.com/battlefield?sk=app_205494772808486


----------



## thiru

EA: "We're investing $100 million in advertisement for BF3".

Creates Facebook page.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13099053*
> EA: "We're investing $100 million in advertisement for BF3".
> 
> Creates Facebook page.


Haha:laugher:


----------



## Higgins

I would have liked it, but i already liked the battlefield facebook page months ago. Not about to go out of my way to create fake accounts in order to unlock a trailer early.


----------



## kcuestag

Can't seem to get into that Facebook page, keeps taking me to my main Facebook profile.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Can't seem to get into that Facebook page, keeps taking me to my main Facebook profile.  
Just search for Battlefield and like the official one (if there are fan-made sites), it has over 500k likes.

  
 You Tube  



 
 Thought this was pretty slick.


----------



## 13321G4

Battlefield 3 for €19!

http://gamebuyers.com.es/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=131


----------



## Lune

This is one of the games I won't take the risk of buying it for 15 euro or whatever (from key sites that is) I am going to buy it via EA store or Steam, I don't want to find out someday that my key is blocked or whatever (because some sites buy keys from other ppl and sell them or whatever) imagine getting banned for no reason after you max your soldiers rank, lol.

That's a keyselling site right?


----------



## kcuestag

Yes, they're from Spain but are hosted in Russia, that's why such cheap prices.

I bought quite a few times from them, and know of hundreds of people who did buy from them too, they're legit


----------



## rogueblade

But they're releasing the new full 12min trailer on the 17th. It's probably a pos campaign where the 'likes' will reach a million by the 17th anyway. Just some lame but smart social media marketing.


----------



## Higgins

Just preordered my limited edition off of Amazon thanks to a late birthday present.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm still waiting for Steam to show it for pre-order, I don't want it anywhere else


----------



## 13321G4

The keys can be used to activate on steam! (IIRC)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm still waiting for Steam to show it for pre-order, I don't want it anywhere else










Would be getting it on steam, but for some reason i really want a boxed copy to sit on my shelf next to my copy of BF2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


The keys can be used to activate on steam! (IIRC)


Wouldn't count on it. Only steamworks games and a select few other games can be activated via steam. No EA games have been able to. IIRC


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would be getting it on steam, but for some reason i really want a boxed copy to sit on my shelf next to my copy of BF2.

Wouldn't count on it. Only steamworks games and a select few other games can be activated via steam. No EA games have been able to. IIRC


Yeah, I'd like a hard copy of the game, but I also want it on Steam... May just buy 2 for the LOL's









And no, it won't be activable via Steam, no EA games ever worked via Steam from retail cd-keys, so the only way would be via Steam store


----------



## rogueblade

What difference is it really going to make to an individual whether they buy it via the EA store or Steam?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


What difference is it really going to make to an individual whether they buy it via the EA store or Steam?


Steam is much more convenient:

First of all there's no need to go to the store, a very annoying, unpleasing task in Miami commute.

There's no need to wait for shipping either, since Steam gets the game applied to your account immediately after ordering.

You never have to bother patching nor shuffling around for install discs when you reformat. Log into Steam, double click BF3, do other stuff while it downloads (minutes in my case) and you're good to go.

And retail boxes end up just sitting shelved pointlessly anyways.


----------



## iSyntac

Cannot flipping wait for Battlefield 3! I'm going all out and purchasing my first gaming rig for this game and TESV.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Steam is much more convenient:

First of all there's no need to go to the store, a very annoying, unpleasing task in Miami commute.

There's no need to wait for shipping either, since Steam gets the game applied to your account immediately after ordering.

You never have to bother patching nor shuffling around for install discs when you reformat. Log into Steam, double click BF3, do other stuff while it downloads (minutes in my case) and you're good to go.

And retail boxes end up just sitting shelved pointlessly anyways.


I think you missed my point lol. Steam vs the *EA Store*. I'm not talking about a disc purchase


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I think you missed my point lol. Steam vs the *EA Store*. I'm not talking about a disc purchase










Well ok then, scratch off the physical box comment/going to the store and everything else still holds







I guess the main point in that case is that most of us already have 10-100 games on Steam. It's just an annoyance to have yet another software (EADM) for a single new game. I really wish everyone (developers, gamers, etc.) would just adopt it as a standard already. It's undeniably the largest digital game distributor. There is too much crap out there and even more coming (Games for Windows ughhhh).

Any time I reformat this is all I have to do:

Install Steam, log in, double click the top 2-5 games I feel like playing that day, play them within 20-60 minutes. After I'm done playing for the day, double click my other ~40 games and walk away while they all download, patched up and all with SteamCloud retrieving all my game settings. Having even just 1-5 games on other services (D2D, EADM, Impulse) is just an un-needed chore as I would then have to go to each site, download the games (which probably takes hours on their servers) and download and install patches, which, my God, remember 2142 patches? That patch always used to download at like 100kb/s for me from EA's site.


----------



## rogueblade

Cool, interesting info, that's what I was looking for


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


What difference is it really going to make to an individual whether they buy it via the EA store or Steam?


I think the biggest difference as both EA and Steam will be offering digital downloads is that steam version ties in to the steam client overlay.

When you are playing a game in steam you can easily communicate with friends in you friend list by simply shift-tabing or browse the web. With the EA download you will not be able to do this.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I think the biggest difference as both EA and Steam will be offering digital downloads is that steam version ties in to the steam client overlay.

When you are playing a game in steam you can easily communicate with friends in you friend list by simply shift-tabing or browse the web. With the EA download you will not be able to do this.


+1, did not think of mentioning this but it definitely is a big thing to me. I've used Xfire since day 1 of its release (don't make fun of me, please) and still do use it but have been migrating towards using Steam only.

Even though you can add many non-Steam game to Steam and gain use of the in-game overlay, it typically doesn't work well. BF2 for example (even being sold on Steam) had its issues which are now patched up.


----------



## kcuestag

Can't wait for more info! When are they going to release the BETA date?

I am quite excited


----------



## EfemaN

I guess this is just one of those games I want to have on my shelf. There's also the fact that I have quite a bit in Gamestop gift cards, so nothing comes out of my pocket, even with overnight shipping.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Can't wait for more info! When are they going to release the BETA date?

I am quite excited










That's easily the 5th+ time you've posted about your excitement and hope for the beta date.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Can't wait for more info! When are they going to release the BETA date?

I am quite excited










In order you unlock the beta we'll have to get on Facebook and build up 10,000,000 likes.


----------



## Xazen

One of the things I really want out of BF3 is the level of complexity of BF2. Any word on that sort of thing yet?

The stuff I am referring to are:
Larger squads
Squad leaders (only one that can issue commands/spawn on)
A commander
Increased number of classes

I really preferred the greater specialization that classes had in BF2 as opposed to taking those classes and compressing all of them into 4 as in BC2.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xazen*


One of the things I really want out of BF3 is the level of complexity of BF2. Any word on that sort of thing yet?

The stuff I am referring to are:
Larger squads
Squad leaders (only one that can issue commands/spawn on)
A commander
Increased number of classes

I really preferred the greater specialization that classes had in BF2 as opposed to taking those classes and compressing all of them into 4 as in BC2.


If I recall correctly, they said no commander and I believe the classes are the same number as BC2.
Someone correct me if Im wrong please


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pendulum*


in order you unlock the beta we'll have to get on facebook and build up 10,000,000 likes.










...

***


----------



## Xazen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


If I recall correctly, they said no commander and I believe the classes are the same number as BC2.
Someone correct me if Im wrong please










Well that sucks.

So its basically a BC2 sequel, not a BF2 sequel.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xazen*


Well that sucks.

So its basically a BC2 sequel, not a BF2 sequel.


No, it is a BF2 sequel. It just has basic elements that BC2 has. While I prefer having 6 squad members instead of 4, I do like the ability to spawn on any of them rather than only the leader. It doesn't really make too much sense as to why you'd be limited to only backing up the leader and the leader can't do the same to their squad.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


No, it is a BF2 sequel. It just has basic elements that BC2 has. While I prefer having 6 squad members instead of 4, I do like the ability to spawn on any of them rather than only the leader. It doesn't really make too much sense as to why you'd be limited to only backing up the leader and the leader can't do the same to their squad.


true but then what does it make the leader? Chop suey? 
(LOL never used that expression before)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


In order you unlock the beta we'll have to get on Facebook and build up 10,000,000 likes.










Please tell me that was a joke...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


true but then what does it make the leader? Chop suey? 
(LOL never used that expression before)


Leader can still order supply/vehicle drops/UAV scans







(hopefully) Other than that, there would be no use in having a "leader" just as there are none in BC2.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I guess this is just one of those games I want to have on my shelf. There's also the fact that I have quite a bit in Gamestop gift cards, so nothing comes out of my pocket, even with overnight shipping.











Willing to share these cards?


----------



## Lune

@ zh1nt0 COD Black Ops getting MOD TOOLS

Quote: Originally Posted by zh1nt0

We've already made a better game.

Epic?


----------



## 13321G4

Where is the original post?

And you guys were right, EADM only.


----------



## Lune

It's on twitter somewhere, they haven't confirmed EADM only... did they?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's on twitter somewhere, they haven't confirmed EADM only... did they?


That's only for now. It would be a pretty stupid move to not sell BF3 on Steam. The amount of people I've run into on OCN alone that want it on Steam is proof of how stupid that would be. They have to, they just have to!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please tell me that was a joke...










Heh, I think he just doesn't like the million-likes idea for the video. It's smart marketing though, you have to agree.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Leader can still order supply/vehicle drops/UAV scans







(hopefully) Other than that, there would be no use in having a "leader" just as there are none in BC2.


I can't remember which interview, but DICE essentially said that they are spreading the commander abilities to the squad leaders. Eliminates reliance on a single person, and makes individual squads much more powerful.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Willing to share these cards?


As much as I love philanthropy, I'm not quite the fan of just giving money away.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's on twitter somewhere, they haven't confirmed EADM only... did they?


Naw, it would've been pretty big news on this thread had they done so, and I've read every post (I think...). It would be pretty ridiculous for them to lock out a platform as successful as Steam; hell, they brought a game as old as Battlefield 2 onto it years later.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13124582*
> No, it is a BF2 sequel. It just has basic elements that BC2 has. While I prefer having 6 squad members instead of 4, I do like the ability to spawn on any of them rather than only the leader. It doesn't really make too much sense as to why you'd be limited to only backing up the leader and the leader can't do the same to their squad.


Seems to be like they are just adding a few things to BC2, like prone and jets.

Because squads were organized like they were, and you could only spawn on the squad leader, it made it much more dynamic and placed greater importance on teamwork, both within a squad and between squads.
Each member of a squad had a role to play in order to be an effective squad, obviously it was not the leaders role to go in first during a battle, but rather to be a little bit more supportive. It also placed little bit of importance on protecting your squad leader, or at least have a medic that could revive him.
The commander could then organize squads for certain tasks based on squad make up and how it suited that task. A good commander could make all the difference in the world. Each member of the squad could also be a bit more specialized with more kits.

Its seems that they are really subtracting from all the little complexities in order to appeal to a wider market who may not want to have the think about these things in order to be competitive.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;13128319*
> Seems to be like they are just adding a few things to BC2, like prone and jets.


You mean making a BF2 sequel.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13128506*
> You mean making a BF2 sequel.


If you read my above post you will see that my point is BF2 features a greater degree of nuance and strategy than any of the BC games, much more than just 'prone and jets.' BF3 will feature none of these things, making it closer to the BC games and not BF2, hence it is a more of a BC2 sequel.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;13129156*
> If you read my above post you will see that my point is BF2 features a greater degree of nuance and strategy than any of the BC games, much more than just 'prone and jets.' BF3 will feature none of these things, making it closer to the BC games and not BF2, hence it is a more of a BC2 sequel.


While i do agree with you that the high level of complexity is a great thing, unfortunately we all cant get exactly what we like









I mean they really do need to appeal to a wider audience (this does not mean the game will be easy) there will definitely be a huge learning curve in order to be a GOOD team and to win battles.

In a way, the new approach will be good, it will hopefully combine all the things we love about the large scale of BF2 and add to it a bit more fast paced action (like BC2). With the roles and abilities being spread out more amongst the whole squad we will be a bit more lethal. Tactics will still play a HUGE role tho









Either way, on huge maps (like B3 will have) it is almost impossible to run and gun like rambo (or a youngster playing CoD) Large open spaces require team work and strategy, otherwise you get dead, im sure we've all seen what happens when you try run from A to B to C alone on Heavy Metal.

BF3 will be awesome:cheers:


----------



## kcuestag

As long as we have same or better graphics, 64 players, a bit bigger maps, and jets, I will be more than happy to pay 50€ for this game


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xazen*


Seems to be like they are just adding a few things to BC2, like prone and jets.

Because squads were organized like they were, and you could only spawn on the squad leader, it made it much more dynamic and placed greater importance on teamwork, both within a squad and between squads.
Each member of a squad had a role to play in order to be an effective squad, obviously it was not the leaders role to go in first during a battle, but rather to be a little bit more supportive. It also placed little bit of importance on protecting your squad leader, or at least have a medic that could revive him.
The commander could then organize squads for certain tasks based on squad make up and how it suited that task. A good commander could make all the difference in the world. Each member of the squad could also be a bit more specialized with more kits.

Its seems that they are really subtracting from all the little complexities in order to appeal to a wider market who may not want to have the think about these things in order to be competitive.


That was only the theory though of how BF2 was supposed to be played. It never was played like that, and just because the squad system works more like BC2 in BF3 doesn't suddenly make BF3 and BC2 sequel.


----------



## go4life

NEW TRAILER UP!









http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...l#post13135330


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


NEW TRAILER UP!









http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...l#post13135330


Yea, for the record this is NOT the 12 minute reveal trailer obviously. That will come on Sunday.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

THe Abrams and jets (F-15s?) were beautiful. Another tease yes... but made me happy again. I think I even felt my eyes tear up







. Cant wait until Sundays vid.


----------



## rogueblade

Orgasmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## EqOpHater

http://www.facebook.com/battlefield

"Like" this page so we can get the 12 minute video early! Only a little over 300,000 people to go...lol


----------



## kcuestag

I can't get into that page for some reason... Anyone know why? It keeps taking me into my main facebook page.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13137412*
> I can't get into that page for some reason... Anyone know why? It keeps taking me into my main facebook page.


Maybe if you stopped asking about a beta it would let you in


----------



## 13321G4

I'm amazed by 0:55.
The jump over the fence and soon after the look of fright in the soldiers eyes while he is standing up is amazing! Stunning!


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13137412*
> I can't get into that page for some reason... Anyone know why? It keeps taking me into my main facebook page.


You're logged in, right? Did you try just searching for Battlefield instead of clicking the link?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just wait for Sunday. Doubt they will get 307 732 likes by then...

I never played ALL of BC2 campaign, I never completed MW2, Never started Black ops, but Im really excited for BF3 - Its nice to see a company grow from their previous trials rather than just cut off and start with some other recycled garbage.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;13137540*
> You're logged in, right? Did you try just searching for Battlefield instead of clicking the link?


Yeah I did, doesn't seem to appear at all


----------



## Addictedtokaos

LOL BF3 has blocked you from their Facebook page... What did you do?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


That was only the theory though of how BF2 was supposed to be played. It never was played like that, and just because the squad system works more like BC2 in BF3 doesn't suddenly make BF3 and BC2 sequel.


Speak for yourself...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13140139*
> Speak for yourself...


Don't deny it, I speak for 99% of the BF2 population


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Don't deny it, I speak for 99% of the BF2 population


I don't really care if others don't use the tools at their disposal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13135124*
> That was only the theory though of how BF2 was supposed to be played. It never was played like that, and just because the squad system works more like BC2 in BF3 doesn't suddenly make BF3 and BC2 sequel.


I absolutely disagree on that. Of course you're going to come across a server full of idiots that are just running around deathmatching rather than fulfilling the teamwork objective of the game, with a horrible commander that doesn't even respond to your requests.

If you found good servers (my top favorites were Turd Ferguson and Moon Gamers) that were moderated you would have found that commanders and squad leaders were an AWESOME feature of BF2. A commander that can effectively assign his squads to different tasks and provide them support can and DOES make the difference between winning and losing the round.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I absolutely disagree on that. Of course you're going to come across a server full of idiots that are just running around deathmatching rather than fulfilling the teamwork objective of the game, with a horrible commander that doesn't even respond to your requests.

If you found good servers (my top favorites were Turd Ferguson and Moon Gamers) that were moderated you would have found that commanders and squad leaders were an AWESOME feature of BF2. A commander that can effectively assign his squads to different tasks and provide them support can and DOES make the difference between winning and losing the round.


And here comes the sad thing: People almost never follow commander orders, which is horrible. It makes me give up my commander position sometimes... people are just zzz

Battlefield 3 will be good no matter what... it just won't feel the same as BF2 I guess : / because of no commander

I am gonna play it anyway.. will be better than BC2 and I play BC2 all the time anyway


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I absolutely disagree on that. Of course you're going to come across a server full of idiots that are just running around deathmatching rather than fulfilling the teamwork objective of the game, with a horrible commander that doesn't even respond to your requests.

If you found good servers (my top favorites were Turd Ferguson and Moon Gamers) that were moderated you would have found that commanders and squad leaders were an AWESOME feature of BF2. A commander that can effectively assign his squads to different tasks and provide them support can and DOES make the difference between winning and losing the round.


Totally true I agree. But the mass population just didn't play that way. We all know it. My original point was to get at whoever said BF3 is just a BC2 sequel because it will have a similar squad layout.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Totally true I agree. But the mass population just didn't play that way. We all know it. My original point was to get at whoever said BF3 is just a BC2 sequel because it will have a similar squad layout.


Similar squad layout was just one example I chose to use to demonstrate how they are taking away features that were great (when properly utilized) in BF2 that will not be featured in BF3. The other big two that I am not pleased about are lack of more kits and lack of commander. The lack of these features makes it more similar to BC2 imo.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xazen*


Similar squad layout was just one example I chose to use to demonstrate how they are taking away features that were great (when properly utilized) in BF2 that will not be featured in BF3. The other big two that I am not pleased about are lack of more kits and lack of commander. The lack of these features makes it more similar to BC2 imo.


That's because the model works better. The 4 class, 4 per squad system just works better for the game as a whole, their case studies show it, not my opinion. It doesn't make BF3 a BC2 sequel. They've made a series of BF games, and are taking the best bits from BC2 to implement. Of course BF3 may feel more similar to BC2 but that's because they are running on more similar and more comparable technologies from whatever year it was when BF2 came out. hmmmmm maybe they should exclude Frostbite from BF3 so to make it less like BC2? Sounds a bit silly doesn't it


----------



## Aden Florian

Something I noticed from the My Life trailer, is that this really must be the best lighting I've seen in a game. BC2 had too much bloom, and bloom plus dust/snow = blinded. Crysis 2's bloom/lens flare stuff was just ridiculous, seemed like they were just trying to cover up something >.> But in the BF3 vids it looks so well managed, and just right? Something I learned about graphics in the past year, is the better they get, the less you seem to notice it, and that made me realize the point. Better graphics isn't for eye candy, it's to better immerse you into the game. The less you think that you are playing a game the better.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Something I noticed from the My Life trailer, is that this really must be the best lighting I've seen in a game. BC2 had too much bloom, and bloom plus dust/snow = blinded. Crysis 2's bloom/lens flare stuff was just ridiculous, seemed like they were just trying to cover up something >.> But in the BF3 vids it looks so well managed, and just right? Something I learned about graphics in the past year, is the better they get, the less you seem to notice it, and that made me realize the point. Better graphics isn't for eye candy, it's to better immerse you into the game. The less you think that you are playing a game the better.


That's why, for C2, one of the more requested console commands (as far as I noticed) was how to turn off bloom; to me, the lighting overwhelmed the environment, unlike the first where it seemed more natural. BF3 is doing just that; making as much of a realistic graphics experience they can. I don't know if you read any of the interviews or magazine articles, but they use these light probes and apparently each probe contains more information than an entire BC2 level.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Something I noticed from the My Life trailer, is that this really must be the best lighting I've seen in a game. BC2 had too much bloom, and bloom plus dust/snow = blinded. Crysis 2's bloom/lens flare stuff was just ridiculous, seemed like they were just trying to cover up something >.> But in the BF3 vids it looks so well managed, and just right? Something I learned about graphics in the past year, is the better they get, the less you seem to notice it, and that made me realize the point. Better graphics isn't for eye candy, it's to better immerse you into the game. The less you think that you are playing a game the better.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


That's why, for C2, one of the more requested console commands (as far as I noticed) was how to turn off bloom; to me, the lighting overwhelmed the environment, unlike the first where it seemed more natural. BF3 is doing just that; making as much of a realistic graphics experience they can. I don't know if you read any of the interviews or magazine articles, but they use these light probes and apparently each probe contains more information than an entire BC2 level.










Duh....


----------



## Modus

Does anyone know if the vehicles and aircrafts have unlimited ammo like BC2(Not 100% on this since I never flew or drove). Would be a nice feature to limit the ammunition for the choppers and tank to discourage whoring. possibility allow them to restock with assault class(assuming its in the game).


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Does anyone know if the vehicles and aircrafts have unlimited ammo like BC2(Not 100% on this since I never flew or drove). Would be a nice feature to limit the ammunition for the choppers and tank to discourage whoring. possibility allow them to restock with assault class(assuming its in the game).


How would an assault troop somehow resupply a jet.

In BF2 jets (and tanks..?) had limited ammo and with jets you would have to reland on an airbase/carrier to resupply. Can't remember if tanks had unlimited ammo or not but I believe they may have.

Be nice to have limited ammunition so people would use teamwork more. I also wished earlier they used a realistic approach to reloading where if you have 2 clips each with 15 bullets and you reload you would still only have 15 bullets and not one with 30 bullets magically.


----------



## rogueblade

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## rogueblade

The knockback effect of the RPG by the car in the new 12min gameplay vid. Scripted? Or will that be happening left right and centre in multiplayer?!


----------



## potitoos

Its a very pretty number 3


----------



## superhead91

Trailer looks amazing, but it still really bugs me that with all the amazing lighting effects and how much they're bragging about it, the flashlight doesn't cast shadows...


----------



## Zackcy

less then 300k more likes. Dam it!


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13149722*
> Trailer looks amazing, but it still really bugs me that with all the amazing lighting effects and how much they're bragging about it, the flashlight doesn't cast shadows...


Don't forget its still in pre-alpha stages, theres allot more modifications to be applied even before beta, never mind product release.


----------



## rogueblade

So they released the 12min trailer before 1 million likes?


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


So they released the 12min trailer before 1 million likes?


Yup. But they said that the Facebook vid is still set to be released on 1 million likes, that it includes a developer commentary.

EDIT: Damn, I was hoping they'd show more of the tank and firefight scenes. Oh well, it was pretty anyway.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Do you guys know when the beta will come out? I cant seem to find any info on it. My MoH limited Edition game gave me a pass to try the beta but IDK about the release date.


----------



## Aden Florian

Here's the link again from the news page for the 1080p 60FPS verison:

http://static.cdn.ea.com/eagl_online/u/f/bf3/noise/vids/Battlefield_3_Fault_Line_Full_Trailer.zip

That looked and sounded amazing, and lol at the "holy sheeeet!" at the end. I remember someone pointing out that it was missing from the other video. But the SOUND, it's movie quality, just listening to the small things during the fight when he's trying to pull the wire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian;13150099*
> Do you guys know when the beta will come out? I cant seem to find any info on it. My MoH limited Edition game gave me a pass to try the beta but IDK about the release date.


I remember DICE saying it would be close to release, just like BC2, where it was just like the 1-2 months before release.


----------



## m4rtian

Just seen tv trailer in Manchester derby semi-final half time ads, so stoked









Edit: Goal!! go City


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Watching that trailer now but it seems like the AI is pretty dumb. They are just there in the parking lot not shooting all that much at you, I just hope that is easy mode or something.

Edit : Also when you mount on the turret on the back of the truck the gun isn't feeding itself ammunition so I am not sure how it is firing


----------



## Lune

They can fix that very easily Sharp







but what I really wanna see is the tanks!!! and jets ..... even if just for 20 seconds, just SOMETHING, I am all about vehicles just love them


----------



## ntherblast

What is up at 10:57 in the 12min vidoe the bullet chain doesn't even move.


----------



## EfemaN

According to this, we're looking at a November 4th release. It could just be a placeholder, especially since a Friday release is unorthodox, but it's something.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


How would an assault troop somehow resupply a jet.

In BF2 jets (and tanks..?) had limited ammo and with jets you would have to reland on an airbase/carrier to resupply. Can't remember if tanks had unlimited ammo or not but I believe they may have.

Be nice to have limited ammunition so people would use teamwork more. I also wished earlier they used a realistic approach to reloading where if you have 2 clips each with 15 bullets and you reload you would still only have 15 bullets and not one with 30 bullets magically.


You didn't have to land, just fly over the airfield.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


The knockback effect of the RPG by the car in the new 12min gameplay vid. Scripted? Or will that be happening left right and centre in multiplayer?!


Good question! I hope it's like that in multiplayer, would be insane in BC2, but combat should be more spread out in BF3, hopefully.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Watching that trailer now but it seems like the AI is pretty dumb. They are just there in the parking lot not shooting all that much at you, I just hope that is easy mode or something.

Edit : Also when you mount on the turret on the back of the truck the gun isn't feeding itself ammunition so I am not sure how it is firing










It was attached to an ammunition box...


----------



## Hotcarl

i always loved ea and battlefield

but seriously, shut the hell up about cod.

Cod isn't dying, it isnt dead and it's not going to die. Battlefield isn't even the same kind of game.


----------



## BradleyW

I saw an advert in the pub tonight for BF3. I said at the bar, oy guys am gettin that mate, tellin ya now, it's mine that one!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


It was attached to an ammunition box...


Which wasn't loading in shells or discharging them.....


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;13155560*
> i always loved ea and battlefield
> 
> but seriously, shut the hell up about cod.
> 
> Cod isn't dying, it isnt dead and it's not going to die. Battlefield isn't even the same kind of game.


We never said it was dying or was going to die. We simply stated that the Battlefield franchise hasn't milked the _same game_ with a stupid annual launch portfolio, generally has more development effort put into it, is considered to be a better game by the vast majority of the people who have played it (as far as I've seen), and has a large population of annoying scrubs.







Okay, that was a bit harsh, but you get the point.

It's got much better brand recognition though, so it'll keep outselling everything. And you're right it's not the same game; but when it comes down to it, you look at the smallest size of an urban map in BF2/3 and realize that you can get the same CQB-style play of CoD without all the garbage that we complain about, i.e. better presentation.


----------



## Lune




----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;13157894*
> We never said it was dying or was going to die. We simply stated that the Battlefield franchise hasn't milked the _same game_ with a stupid annual launch portfolio, generally has more development effort put into it, is considered to be a better game by the vast majority of the people who have played it (as far as I've seen), and has a large population of annoying scrubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that was a bit harsh, but you get the point.
> 
> It's got much better brand recognition though, so it'll keep outselling everything. And you're right it's not the same game; but when it comes down to it, you look at the smallest size of an urban map in BF2/3 and realize that you can get the same CQB-style play of CoD without all the garbage that we complain about, i.e. better presentation.


ea has said that garbage time and time again and then i see the same comments on youtube and crap

I love battlefield and love the videos, but until i actually play the game, i have really no reason to believe it's going to be worlds apart from the console version

i also don't care for pre alpha footage, which they could be running to 3 videocards, or a 360. No one knows


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;13158035*
> i also don't care for pre alpha footage, which they could be running to 3 videocards, or a 360. No one knows


Try a single 580 as they posted before.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13158014*
> *snip










I really hope that's true in-game footage of the above-ground explosions, and that we have access to those; friggin' fantastic.

Working wonders again Lune.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;13158035*
> ea has said that garbage time and time again and then i see the same comments on youtube and crap
> 
> I love battlefield and love the videos, but until i actually play the game, i have really no reason to believe it's going to be worlds apart from the console version
> 
> i also don't care for pre alpha footage, which they could be running to 3 videocards, or a 360. No one knows


I don't see how any of what you just said ties in with what you quoted from me. What "garbage" has EA said? What differences are between the console/PC versions are you talking about? I didn't mention anything like that.









As Sharp said, we were told that the demo's they've been releasing were run off of a single GTX 580, which is totally reasonable.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13158049*
> Try a single 580 as they posted before.


really ? hmm that's pretty impressive.
Still, as far as graphics go, i'm just wary of the port stage. That's when they make the models low poly. I know DICE is dealing with that exact problem, but didn't crytek pull the same ****.

Anyhoo, not going to be down. The game's mechanic's look fantastic for single player, and if that is the same way in mp, i'm going to need another 6850 cause i'm not leaving my room.

end rant and post


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13158014*


That will be awesome if we get air burst artillery as a scout, or squad leader or however it will work! Or maybe they're air burst bombs for the jets! Would be incredibly OP against infantry though


----------



## pepejovi

Around 160k likes till the new video:

http://www.facebook.com/battlefield?sk=app_205494772808486


----------



## Higgins

Just watched the 1.8GB trailer in glorious 1080p after suffering through the youtube version with out of sync audio/video. Even though i'd seen most of it before, seeing the quality was astounding. So pumped.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Around 160k likes till the new video:

http://www.facebook.com/battlefield?...05494772808486


The video has been out for a while buddy... unless you're referring to the video with developer commentary, which is pretty useless.


----------



## lukex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The video has been out for a while buddy... unless you're referring to the video with developer commentary, which is pretty useless.


Hmm I would think the developer commentary would answer a lot of questions we might have, not be totally useless.


----------



## 13321G4

I'm looking foward to the commentary, I found the actual 12 min footage quite useless, impressive but useless...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lukex*


Hmm I would think the developer commentary would answer a lot of questions we might have, not be totally useless.


I don't expect it to be much more than "yea, here we are having an intense fire battle on this street here...as you can see we have 3d ironsights and realistic recoil."


----------



## Frosty288

Don't know if any of you have - but I just saw my first BF3 commercial on TV (on FX)

Was actually like, a minute long or minute and a half long commercial too. I wanted to pee my pants with excitement.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;13167830*
> Don't know if any of you have - but I just saw my first BF3 commercial on TV (on FX)
> 
> Was actually like, a minute long or minute and a half long commercial too. I wanted to pee my pants with excitement.


What a coincidence, I was just about to make a post about the same thing. I was eating at the campus dining center, and saw the commercial (the one EA is calling the "My Life" trailer that they posted on Facebook and whatnot). Not sure why, but I felt this immense proud feeling inside, seeing Battlefield finally get some exposure.


----------



## Higgins

One thing i've been noticing is that soldiers feet kick up a ton of dirt when their walking, even on concrete. Probably just has to do with the fact that its pre-alpha, but just something i've noticed after watching and rewatching all the trailers.


----------



## mjpd1983

So awesome

And it's such early stages and things are going to still get better

Can not wait


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13169466*
> One thing i've been noticing is that soldiers feet kick up a ton of dirt when their walking, even on concrete. Probably just has to do with the fact that its pre-alpha, but just something i've noticed after watching and rewatching all the trailers.


Yeah thought it was just me or something rofl







It's very VERY WEIRD... they need to keep it clean and have that only in the dirt where it's wet or something


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah thought it was just me or something rofl







It's very VERY WEIRD... they need to keep it clean and have that only in the dirt where it's wet or something


Dirt? I was under the impression it was a wounded soldier losing blood...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## B!0HaZard

Anyone noticed that when he exits out to the huge battle at the end, his ammo goes from 31/0 + 1 grenade to 31/372 + 2 grenades, then down to 31/371 + 1 grenade then to 31/370 + 2 grenades?


----------



## rogueblade

No big deal or surprise, it's just dev content.


----------



## ntherblast

I got a question about the back to karkand. I know that if you pre-order you get this dlc but I dont get it. Does it mean that only people that have the dlc can host the map and only those who also have it can join servers that host the dlc?


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


Anyone noticed that when he exits out to the huge battle at the end, his ammo goes from 31/0 + 1 grenade to 31/372 + 2 grenades, then down to 31/371 + 1 grenade then to 31/370 + 2 grenades?


Yeah..Dev's dont want to run out of ammo during a commercial


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I got a question about the back to karkand. I know that if you pre-order you get this dlc but I dont get it. Does it mean that only people that have the dlc can host the map and only those who also have it can join servers that host the dlc?


Correct. You can only play the 4 bonus maps if you have them. My guess is EA will sell them separately a little while after the game releases.


----------



## Bigspender

Oh **** jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kamakazi w/ helicopters all the time. Yes JETS!!!!!


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Oh **** jets!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I kamakazi w/ helicopters all the time. Yes JETS!!!!!


yaaayyy................................


----------



## ntherblast

I heard they giving out beta keys is this true and where can I snag one if it is


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Beta Keys if you pre-ordered MOH.

Those other sites offering Beta Keys for free are just fishing for email addys.


----------



## Higgins

Guaranteed beta key if you bought a limited edition copy of MoH. I got into both the closed betas for BC2 and BF2P so i'm not worried, but i don't think they'll be too stingy with the keys.


----------



## james8

how long does it usually take for games to drop in price?
the primary reason i'm ordering bf3 is to check out the graphics and physics, and to support dice since they said they develop on pc first








so i'm not really interested in dlc and such.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


how long does it usually take for games to drop in price?
the primary reason i'm ordering bf3 is to check out the graphics and physics, and to support dice since they said they develop on pc first








so i'm not really interested in dlc and such.


BF3 will not drop very quickly if its as good as it looks so far. Save up lol


----------



## kcuestag

Come on DICE, give us a BETA date now!


----------



## EfemaN

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/04/19/ba...eld-3-preview/

Another article that was a nice read-through; most of it explains the trailer footage, but there is some one-on-one time with DICE's General Manager (usual). Offered continued insight that they have been paying attention to the community and know what we expect. Favorite quote:

Quote:



We started to build Frostbite 1. We put a lot of years into that engine, not something I would recommend doing again. It was a huge challenge for us, a challenge that proved to be so hard that trying to do PC at the same time would have been impossible. The engine guys couldn't have put together the whole PC pipeline either. Maybe we could have thrown something together which would have been a 360 version running on PC, that's not the way we do it. Then, when we moved over to Bad Company 2 that seemed like the natural next step, let's make sure that we add PC in there as well. I know there are people in the PC community that say 'oh Bad Company 2 is a sellout on PC, blah blah blah, it's a port'. I don't agree with them.












Oh, and kcuestag, I think you need to take a break from this beta date business.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;13190086*
> Oh, and kcuestag, I think you need to take a break from this beta date business.


+1









Beta wont be here until another 2-3 months. Maybe if you post more pics of your avatar the Beta Gods will grant you your wish...


----------



## pepejovi

So, will we be able to apply for beta keys without buying MOH? Sorry i haven't really researched this beta thang at all


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;13226200*
> So, will we be able to apply for beta keys without buying MOH? Sorry i haven't really researched this beta thang at all


There's not really any information out, so you couldn't have done any research anyway.







Presumably, the answer is yes. There were plenty of MoH pre-orders, but not nearly enough for a proper beta test; I can almost guarantee you that they'll have the usual "sign up for a chance to get in" business, as well as opportunities through sweepstakes, giveaways, etc.


----------



## Higgins

Pre-orders of MoH were automatic Limited Editions, just like BC2 was and BF3 is.

I almost picked up a MoH LE at BB for $30 just for the BF3 beta key, but i have no doubt that there will be other ways to get into the BF3 beta.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



The Producer's Commentary for the Battlefield 3 trailer is now available! Click on the "Producer's Commentary" video at: http://on.fb.me/gudhjc

The commentary was inadvertently released early outside of Facebook. As a result, we are unlocking it now to the Facebook community. Thanks everyone for working together to get to over 900,000 fans!


Well, it's out. I haven't watched it yet. They offer a 1.8GB HD download of the video, which I'm in the process of now. I can upload it somewhere if anyone can't access the FB link, but I'll need suggestions for a hosting site.


----------



## rogueblade

So what's the deal, is the commentary vid good? Any good info?


----------



## 13321G4

Didn't like it, was much as Stealth Pyros predicted:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I don't expect it to be much more than "yea, here we are having an intense fire battle on this street here...as you can see we have 3d ironsights and realistic recoil."


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Didn't like it, was much as Stealth Pyros predicted:


Yeah. I watched like the first 3 minutes and then got bored. It was pretty much a narration.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


So, will we be able to apply for beta keys without buying MOH? Sorry i haven't really researched this beta thang at all


There will be multiple ways of getting in mate.

FilePlanet, GameSpot, etc...

Not to mention Beta testing communities like Combat Testing (which I'm a member of







).


----------



## Krusher33

Is it out yet? Is it out yet?

Just subbed this thread. Didn't know of its existence till now. Thanks to Higgins.


----------



## Aden Florian

Since there hasn't been any news:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Lgu41QwTic&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## rogueblade

Did you guys see this one. Pretty well done:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgDU5zsQcVs&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13279190*
> Did you guys see this one. Pretty well done:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgDU5zsQcVs&feature=player_embedded


That was an incredible trailer. Two Steps From Hell really make awesome music. +rep for posting that here.


----------



## lagginswag

cant wait for this game... even though im still playing bc2 xD


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Did you guys see this one. Pretty well done:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgDU5...layer_embedded


That was awesome.

I downloaded the Two Steps from Hell discography a while ago, but i guess i should listen to more of it to find some more songs like that.


----------



## 8564dan

Im trying best i can to get to rank 50 on BC2 before B3 comes out! Im rank 43 now! Come on!


----------



## rogueblade

I'm still only lv 28 and I've played 55hours and 20 minutes. Is that about average for gameplay time vs level?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13296349*
> I'm still only lv 28 and I've played 55hours and 20 minutes. Is that about average for gameplay time vs level?


48 hours lvl 23. So I guess bout average.

The developer commentary is just the same trailer with the guy talking about shadows/lightning and then the rest is just play by play.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I'm still only lv 28 and I've played 55hours and 20 minutes. Is that about average for gameplay time vs level?


I'm rank 32 (10k points from 33) with 95 hours played and I'm not a bad player. I get 270 points/min on average. So yes, that's perfectly normal.


----------



## Higgins

Please keep this thread dedicated to discussion about Battlefield 3.









Bad Company 2 discussion thread link.

DICE news aggregator (forums, twitter, news)

http://bf3.immersedcode.org/


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I'm still only lv 28 and I've played 55hours and 20 minutes. Is that about average for gameplay time vs level?


Perfectly normal, I hit rank 50 a few weeks ago and it takes a long time to get there, as the ranks get higher the points between each rank get massively larger (you need a lot more points to rank up between high ranks)

And yeah like the other guy said lets keep it on topic


----------



## 8564dan

What maps from BC2 do you reckon will be upgraded to frostbite 2.0 engine for the B3 Limited Edition? I hope Valparaiso is one of them!


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


What maps from BC2 do you reckon will be upgraded to frostbite 2.0 engine for the B3 Limited Edition? I hope Valparaiso is one of them!


IIRC only bF2 maps will be upgraded, not bC2... so none.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


IIRC only bF2 maps will be upgraded, not bC2... so none.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


Ooops, just re read the details. Sorry about that one :S


----------



## Higgins

With the play style and map sizes between actual Battlefield games and Bad Company 2 being so different, i don't think you'd even want to play any BC2 maps.

I seriously cannot wait to see Wake Island and Karkand in Frostbite 2.0 glory.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13309262*
> With the play style and map sizes between actual Battlefield games and Bad Company 2 being so different, i don't think you'd even want to play any BC2 maps.
> 
> I seriously cannot wait to see Wake Island and Karkand in Frostbite 2.0 glory.


Cream in my pants


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13309262*
> With the play style and map sizes between actual Battlefield games and Bad Company 2 being so different, i don't think you'd even want to play any BC2 maps.
> 
> I seriously cannot wait to see Wake Island and Karkand in Frostbite 2.0 glory.


I can't wait to blow down the house on Karkand at the market place with the ladder going up


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zackcy*


cream in my pants










qft.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


qft.


wut?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


wut?


Quote
for
truth


----------



## Krusher33

In other words he saw him cream his pants.


----------



## rogueblade

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...pril-29.aspx##

another sweet remix trailer there


----------



## Buzzin92

Noticed that this thread doesn't appear to be in my feeds any more so thought I'd bump it









So, any new advancements since the 12 min trailer?


----------



## rogueblade

None that I'm aware of but I'm desperate for MOAR


----------



## pepejovi

Will we be getting more Fault Line or similar videos of BF3 or not?

And has the release date actually been confirmed by DICE yet? I've seen so many different dates and im not sure which is correct.


----------



## kcuestag

I want Battlefield 3 BETA now!


----------



## 13321G4

In BC2 layman terms, BF3 MP is conquest only?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


In BC2 layman terms, BF3 MP is conquest only?


Hold on.... let me go fire it up and see...


----------



## nikolauska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Hold on.... let me go fire it up and see...




















Ready when you are...


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Hold on.... let me go fire it up and see...










I get it, wait for E3


----------



## Tempest001

probably won't be getting any more info on this until E3. Only a month away.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


probably won't be getting any more info on this until E3. Only a month away.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*



















http://games.ign.com/articles/108/1086456p1.html

Quote:



IGN's E3 Big Games List compiles all the titles confirmed by publishers or developers.

Electronic Arts
Battlefield 3 (PC, PS3, X360) 
Mass Effect 3 (PC, PS3, X360) 
Star Wars: The Old Republic (PC)


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


http://games.ign.com/articles/108/1086456p1.html


6th of June! OK!


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


http://games.ign.com/articles/108/1086456p1.html



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


6th of June! OK!


Not a bad birthday present!









_______________________________

Since this is also a discussion thread:

Read:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alan Kertz*

For me, the ultimate balance is when both the killer and the victim feel that the outcome was fair. My goal is to always make it almost as satisfying to be killed as to get a kill. If as a victim I can say "Well, he made a good shot" or "Man, I just messed up and he beat me" I can accept that death. That's what good looks like.

What bad balance looks like is when the victim often says "that was cheap." I think this is the difference between BF and other shooters, I spend a ton of time looking at the dying experience. My goal is to eliminate frustrating deaths, unpreventable deaths, things that "feel cheap."

If a player can play a whole round, and get dominated but feels like every time he died, it was a fair death that the other player earned, then I have achieved balance.


SOURCE

Discuss...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Discuss...


I agree with most of it. It's pretty aggravating when you are constantly killed by someone that keeps pulling the same "cheap" moves. Things like grenade spamming a tight spawn area, sitting in front of a spawn with a tank, or carpet bombing the same spawn area repeatedly through a whole round. All defeat the enjoyment of the game. Why would you sit there wasting time doing the same thing over and over again? I just don't see the enjoyment in that. I rage just when the other team has horrible players; it's boring to me for my team to annihilate them every single round. I like really close rounds where I have to work real hard; struggling with my squad to drop that massive flank attack which will decide the win or loss.


----------



## Lune

Haven't checked this thread in a while.. too much teasing zzz

So anything new comming?


----------



## Higgins

Now the waiting game begins for E3. Can't wait for some impressions and possible multiplayer action.


----------



## Zackcy

Just had a good couple rounds of BC2, and thought I would pop by here.

How much of BC2's features do you guys think* that BF3 would incorporate? I know this is Battlefield 3 & not BC3 but I was just wondering.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13369445*
> Just had a good couple rounds of BC2, and thought I would pop by here.
> 
> How much of BC2's features do you guys think* that BF3 would incorporate? I know this is Battlefield 3 & not BC3 but I was just wondering.


Lots, which is why many whiners are whining its a BC2 sequel.

But what do you expect when BC2 *ALREADY* uses frostbite and DICE clearly stated they think they got the balance right with classes and kits and squads in BC2, plus BC2 is a year old while BF2 is 6 years old; where do you expect the comparisons to come from.

/rant.


----------



## Higgins

I think that's nothing but baseless speculation since no one has gotten to actually play BF3 and give us feedback except DICE themselves. Yes, it will incorporate some aspects from BC2, but if DICE says its going to be a BF2 sequel and not a BC2 sequel i'm going to take their word for it until i'm proven otherwise.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I think that's nothing but baseless speculation since no one has gotten to actually play BF3 and give us feedback except DICE themselves. Yes, it will incorporate some aspects from BC2, but if DICE says its going to be a BF2 sequel and not a BC2 sequel i'm going to take their word for it until i'm proven otherwise.


Exactly.

BC2 has some great features and I'm sure if some of those improved features were left out of B3 we would not be so happy. I think DICE is taking those new elements we love and improving on them even more and then incorporating those into a B2 type environment. Don't worry, DICE are clever, they are fully aware of what PC gamers love and hate and they actually seem like they *do* give a *****


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



However, all guns in BF3 are new & made from the ground up. No MoH or BFBC2 gun sounds. Completely new tech system by Bence Pajor.


http://twitter.com/#!/TomasDanko/sta...15752235397120


----------



## MAXKILLS

I am looking for a maximum system requirement prior to gameplay....

also, looking for the min and recommended...does anyone know?


----------



## Krusher33

I don't recall the info being released yet.


----------



## Higgins

No one knows anything except that if you could play BC2 maxed out, you will be able to play BF3 (but we don't know on what settings). Also, the demo machine during the press reveal was running one geforce 580 card.

Some interesting twitter posts from the VO producer at DICE, Tomas Danko.

Quote:



@GamerOfFreedom @m0t0rbreath Yeah. But my guys scream like mother****ers. You hear it from far away... #BF3



Quote:



@fausto412 @conradsleight @gameroffreedom They scream much harder this time, unprecedented among FPSs! #BF3



Quote:



We just broke our record on total amount of actors in a game, big time. When they say this is going to be huge, they're not kidding! #BF3



Quote:



@KIR_bigg50 ...Some actors were already recorded two years ago. Big game.







#BF3



Quote:



@Valthyr Several EA audio teams collaborated on that huge recording, it is the base for all guns for several years and titles to come.



Quote:



@Valthyr However, all guns in BF3 are new & made from the ground up. No MoH or BFBC2 gun sounds. Completely new tech system by Bence Pajor.



Quote:



@F2CMaDMaXX @gameroffreedom a lot of logic trickery. Just because you hear a team player yell doesn't always mean the enemy does...











Quote:



@GamerOfFreedom @f2cmadmaxx You will like Battlefield 3. Most realistic guns ever... Bence Pajor=our Jedi Ninja weapon sound designer. #BF3



Quote:



@M0t0rBreath Radio:Be advised, we have spotted a hostile [tank] in your AO, please proceed with caution, over. InWorld:IT'S A ******* TANK!


Sounds great that they're using BF3 sounds as the basis for other EA titles. Should really step up sound quality across the (EA) board.

Can't wait.


----------



## !TIMMY!

Pre ordered this bad boy, can't wait. Started playing BF2 again recently. Still a good game. Hope my PC with a GTX 480OCed can max out BF3.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yep this game will squash all the other FPS games before it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

BFBC2 is currently my favorite game of all time...


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13400060*
> BFBC2 is currently my favorite game of all time...


Easily one of

Lots of ppl say they dont like it but seriously, name me a better multiplayer FPS


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Lots of ppl say they dont like it but seriously, name me a better multiplayer FPS


BF2, CS : S, COD4.

That's about it.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


BF2, CS : S, COD4.

That's about it.


B2 is up there definitely on par

CS:S is very good but I still don't think it's as good as BC2

COD4, sorry but IMO you're on crack with that one


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


B2 is up there definitely on par

CS:S is very good but I still don't think it's as good as BC2

COD4, sorry but IMO you're on crack with that one


CS : S sold way more than BC2 and actually had a competitive scene that is still active today.

The same can pretty much be said about COD4 and was probably the last great call of duty game.

If you disagree with me on COD4 being an awesome game you have either never played it or you are one of the people who just like bashing COD because its the cool thing to do.

I didn't find BC2 all that fun at all really.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


CS : S sold way more than BC2 and actually had a competitive scene that is still active today.

The same can pretty much be said about COD4 and was probably the last great call of duty game.

If you disagree with me on COD4 being an awesome game you have either never played it or you are one of the people who just like bashing COD because its the cool thing to do.

I didn't find BC2 all that fun at all really.


So we are clear I played CS : S and yes it was very good, yet it did not have many elements that help to add "realism" to a shooter. (bullet drop, destruction) to name a couple.

COD4 was the last good COD game yes I agree but still, it did not have the realism that BC2 has, although it's not perfect, it's better in that department than most.

I don't bash anything unless I've played it and given it a good chance.

Also keep in mind sales do not = an accurate reflection of a games quality, there are probably millions who first bought the "wonder mop" of late night telly due to the hype, later finding out it was garbage.

Lastly this could just be a matter of different taste/opinion, I think if you didn't find BC2 fun it might be because you didn't have decent squad mates to play with because BC2 is crap without a good squad/teamwork.

I'm not going to tell you what to like so enjoy dude, they are all fun at least


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Lastly this could just be a matter of different taste/opinion, I think if you didn't find BC2 fun it might be because you didn't have decent squad mates to play with because BC2 is crap without a good squad/teamwork.


Played it usually with 3 other people or just 1 and we would either play as a squad (with four) or fly a chopper (with two).

Don't know, just didn't like it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


COD4 was the last good COD game yes I agree but still, it did not have the realism that BC2 has, although it's not perfect, it's better in that department than most.


I don't find having the same buildings explode over and over again with the nearly same way to realistic. If I wanted realism I have Arma 2 (which I prefer).

I'm just hoping BF3 is a true sequel to BF2 and doesn't borrow to many ideas from BC2.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Played it usually with 3 other people or just 1 and we would either play as a squad (with four) or fly a chopper (with two).

Don't know, just didn't like it.

I don't find having the same buildings explode over and over again with the nearly same way to realistic. If I wanted realism I have Arma 2 (which I prefer).

I'm just hoping BF3 is a true sequel to BF2 and doesn't borrow to many ideas from BC2.


I can understand all your opinions

I think we might be in luck with more diversity in B3 as the destruction will not be so repetitive, I've read about directional destruction etc. where the amount/direction/dynamics of destruction would be much more relative to the way the damage was dealt.

Either way I think we will have fun with B3

Cheers


----------



## rogueblade

There is no relation between realism and 'a game being better' apart from simulators


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


There is no relation between realism and 'a game being better' apart from simulators


That's subjective.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


That's subjective.


Please elaborate


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Please elaborate


What's there to elaborate? for example I would prefer if BF3 didn't have regen, and others would disagree.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What's there to elaborate? for example I would prefer if BF3 didn't have regen, and others would disagree.


as i understand it, bf3 will have hardcore mode as bc2, in which there is no regen.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


as i understand it, bf3 will have hardcore mode as bc2, in which there is no regen.


That was an example. I would also prefer if there weren't 2 modes of play that basically divides the community.


----------



## kcuestag

I heard Steam will have Battlefield 3 up for pre-order right after the E3.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What's there to elaborate? for example I would prefer if BF3 didn't have regen, and others would disagree.


Exactly....you're proving my point. "There is no relation between realism and 'a game being better' "


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Exactly....you're proving my point. "There is no relation between realism and 'a game being better' "


Better is subjective.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Better is subjective.


I'll just accept your language barrier...


----------



## Frosty288

YES

Stoked about hardcore mode. The way I see it, there are no shortages of full BFBC2 servers on either hardcore or standard, on any gametype.

Hardcore is win IMO..and I would be severely dissapointed if it was not included. I'm sure many others feel the same way, and this is the reason DICE is doing it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I'll just accept your language barrier...


Alright, if 'a game being better' isn't subjective, tell me which is the best game. If it's objective, everyone will agree.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please keep it civil...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Guys, please keep it civil...


sure...


----------



## Higgins

I think that, to an extent, higher realism directly affects how much i enjoy a game. For example, i think that MW2 and BO are laughable because the stupid killstreaks call in every form of air support possible to a minuscule 12 man skirmish, and the AC-130 shelling the area with howitzer rounds can't do anything more to the environment than make a few food baskets and papers tumble around. I don't find simulator games like ARMA or Project Reality much fun, but adding realistic elements can make a game much more immersive and enjoyable for me.

Seriously though, is it that big of a deal guys?


----------



## Zackcy

Realisim is meh. It's cool and all, but I would prefer balance anyday over it.

For example, Team Fortress 2 is probably one of the most unrealistic FPSs (not including aliens) that I've played, but is also one of my most favourite games cause of it's balance. It is EXTREMELY fun.

I didn't stop playing COD and start with BF cause of realism. It was cause COD was heavily unbalanced, easily visible due to the fact that a single player can carry a team EASILY. This was the most biggest things that I had a hard time getting over.

Balance+Realism= Yes plz


----------



## thiru

Yeah when I play Tetris I don't want the pieces to fall at 9.8 m/s^2.


----------



## MGX1016

Are all buildings destructible?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *thiru*   Yeah when I play Tetris I don't want the pieces to fall at 9.8 m/s^2.  
I was once EXTREMELY good at high-speed tetris. I used to have this REALLY old Brother word processor that had tetris on it, and I spent countless hours playing.

Something along the lines of:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Aden Florian

Along the lines of realism and hardcore mode, I don't understand why devs don't just give us as many options for servers as possible and just let us decide how we want to play it? They can make default game types and then just have custom game types also. I shouldn't even have to use the term custom games, that's for consoles, lol. Dedi servers give us the freedom to set them up how we want to. If we can't have mod tools, the least they can do is give us more freedom with servers than they did with BC2.

Examples:

Killcams shouldn't be a debate, it can be turned ON OR OFF!

Same with hardcore, friendly fire, players health, all the way to the physics of the game.

My main reason for bringing this up is my biggest worry with BF3 is if mod tools are never released. I think mod tools are what made the BF series last so long. If we can't have a BF3: PR, we should at least be able to have PR servers with the server config setup properly, thats half of what PR was. The skins and maps didn't come till later I think.

/rant


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Along the lines of realism and hardcore mode, I don't understand why devs don't just give us as many options for servers as possible and just let us decide how we want to play it? They can make default game types and then just have custom game types also. I shouldn't even have to use the term custom games, that's for consoles, lol. Dedi servers give us the freedom to set them up how we want to. If we can't have mod tools, the least they can do is give us more freedom with servers than they did with BC2.

Examples:

Killcams shouldn't be a debate, it can be turned ON OR OFF!

Same with hardcore, friendly fire, players health, all the way to the physics of the game.

My main reason for bringing this up is my biggest worry with BF3 is if mod tools are never released. I think mod tools are what made the BF series last so long. If we can't have a BF3: PR, we should at least be able to have PR servers with the server config setup properly, thats half of what PR was. The skins and maps didn't come till later I think.

/rant


Somewhat agree but I really don't like it when games have soo many custom modes/mods etc that community is completely divided


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13415327*
> Somewhat agree but I really don't like it when games have soo many custom modes/mods etc that community is completely divided


Same.

As with BC2, so many non-conquest servers have 3D spotting disabled, making it much less a squad game, but just a pair-up-with-anybody-who-is-near-to-you game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13415327*
> Somewhat agree but I really don't like it when games have soo many custom modes/mods etc that community is completely divided


Exactly. Every server would be different in one way shape or form. You couldn't even tell. You would be forced to play on 2-3 servers & hope they had players in them.


----------



## Aden Florian

I personally only play on 1-3 servers based on the settings and who's hosting them, and that always works out for me. I guess that doesn't work for everyone though, but I still think by including the default game modes you can make enough people happy, right?

Also, this might be a little harsh, but how can you argue _against_ mods?!? BF has had mod support since the beginning!


----------



## rogueblade

I personally play on servers with no less than 28 players and Rush








(Oh, that's BC2)


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13402948*
> I think that, to an extent, higher realism directly affects how much i enjoy a game. For example, i think that MW2 and BO are laughable because the stupid killstreaks call in every form of air support possible to a minuscule 12 man skirmish, and the AC-130 shelling the area with howitzer rounds can't do anything more to the environment than make a few food baskets and papers tumble around. I don't find simulator games like ARMA or Project Reality much fun, but adding realistic elements can make a game much more immersive and enjoyable for me.
> 
> Seriously though, is it that big of a deal guys?


The one game that has done realism very well was Red Orchestra stfront.

It had the perfect balance between playability/ fun and realism.
project reality took it too far.
MW2 on the other hand went the other way.


----------



## G. Callen

Just found this thread so I am late to the game









I am just wondering if anyone shares the same concerns as me. Not about the game, I think we all know it's going to be fantastic my only concern is; if they do take down Call of Duty what then? Does EA make DICE the next Infinity Ward and release games with a 24 month time limit? Or does EA let DICE do what they do best and publish triple AAA titles no matter how long it takes for them to produce it?

Anyway just me thinking here.


----------



## rogueblade

http://gunclub.ea.com/us/intel/blog/bfmoh-steamsale


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G. Callen;13427357*
> does EA let DICE do what they do best and publish triple AAA titles no matter how long it takes for them to produce it?


Not really late since game is far from being released.

Don't think they would do that but who knows. At least after release they still support their games and release more content. If BF3 is truly great hopefully we can get more content later on like with BF2 while they work on another game.


----------



## G. Callen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Not really late since game is far from being released.

Don't think they would do that but who knows. At least after release they still support their games and release more content. If BF3 is truly great hopefully we can get more content later on like with BF2 while they work on another game.


True the last patch for BF2 was 2009 I believe, correct me if I am wrong. But if they do the quality, and quantity of support and expansions like BF2 I'd be extremely happy.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G. Callen*


True the last patch for BF2 was 2009 I believe, correct me if I am wrong. But if they do the quality, and quantity of support and expansions like BF2 I'd be extremely happy.


I'm fairly sure BF 3 will be well supported this time, this also will depend on sales. On another note, i really hope we will see true dynamic weather along with day/night cycles.


----------



## rogueblade

Battlefield: Stay tuned tomorrow for the very first images and new info on the Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand expansion pack! #BF3


----------



## Lune

Where did u see that ;o


----------



## rogueblade

I follow them on Twitter


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Where did u see that ;o


that's the current FB status for the BF page as well.


----------



## Higgins

/excited


----------



## Zackcy

BF2 on frosbite 2.0 engine. DO WANT


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I follow them on Twitter










It didn't get funneled into the aggregator. Oh wait, that's today!







I gave up on any news before E3.


----------



## tha d0ctor

this looks epic!


----------



## rogueblade

Back to Karkand info released!

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...Karkand.aspx##


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Back to Karkand info released!

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...Karkand.aspx##











saw this on twitter, to bad i cant see it at work. can we get images loaded to the front page.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


saw this on twitter, to bad i cant see it at work. can we get images loaded to the front page.


Ish, I feel sorry for you. I'm at work too, no blocked content here


----------



## Aden Florian

No ingame pics, just a concept pic. (To the guys at work).


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


No ingame pics, just a concept pic. (To the guys at work).


thanks bud.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



I also think that the linear flag positions give you a clear idea of where you need to go, creating a strong sense of direction.


...


----------



## MAXKILLS

What is the main differances between BC2 and BF3?

why should I stop playing BC2 and switch to BF3?

Larger Maps, Please!!!! too many snipers on a small map is dumb.

Why does the M-60 not work very well at close range? need larger maps....

What happened to tunnels and cliffs. Why can't I drive a tank into a mountain...lol

are the jets in BF3 going to have bunker busters>? lol


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


...


I facepalmed. Though it's not like they're changing the maps; we'll still get to play as we always did.


----------



## MAXKILLS

At what point do I stop being a NUBE in BC2?

Should I join a clan? or hit rank 50?

If i do well , like fist place on the loosing team I still get called a NUBE....

If I have a bad streak , I get to be a NUBE... When will it END>>?????


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;13455896*
> At what point do I stop being a NUBE in BC2?
> 
> Should I join a clan? or hit rank 50?
> 
> If i do well , like fist place on the loosing team I still get called a NUBE....
> 
> If I have a bad streak , I get to be a NUBE... When will it END>>?????


just play some more you'll get the hang of it.

Oh and this is BF3 thread not BC2. We have a special thread for that game too.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13453377*
> ...


"Linear" is kind of vague. It probably just means that you can easily see and access every flag no matter which flag you are at, no different from BF2. "Linear? Sure... see, if you stand behind this flag at the right spot, you'll be straight in line with that other flag wayyyy over there up that mountain."


----------



## rogueblade

I thought this quote was interesting:
_
"At the same time, we need to be careful not to add destruction that breaks the tried and tested game flow of the map."_

So obviously destruction will be scripted to a degree. We won't be able to simply/literally *flatten* an entire map. I wonder how scripted/un-scripted the destruction will be.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13457040*
> I thought this quote was interesting:
> _
> "At the same time, we need to be careful not to add destruction that breaks the tried and tested game flow of the map."_
> 
> So obviously destruction will be scripted to a degree. We won't be able to simply/literally *flatten* an entire map. I wonder how scripted/un-scripted the destruction will be.


Makes sense, necessary for balance, I don't have a problem with it. I do have a problem with 5.56 rounds knocking out chunks of concrete from a balcony,







.

Although I do hope they have one level that is able to be flattened







for ****s and giggles. With no mod tools, these are things they'll have to do for us, and NOT charge.


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13457040*
> I thought this quote was interesting:
> _
> "At the same time, we need to be careful not to add destruction that breaks the tried and tested game flow of the map."_
> 
> So obviously destruction will be scripted to a degree. We won't be able to simply/literally *flatten* an entire map. I wonder how scripted/un-scripted the destruction will be.


we need it to be like red faction one!
just mine with C4 to the objective!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;13457984*
> we need it to be like red faction one!
> just mine with C4 to the objective!


lol I've never played that but it made me lol imaging it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


"Linear" is kind of vague. It probably just means that you can easily see and access every flag no matter which flag you are at, no different from BF2. "Linear? Sure... see, if you stand behind this flag at the right spot, you'll be straight in line with that other flag wayyyy over there up that mountain."


Gee, you sure that 2 points always form a line?

It's linear flags a la BC2, (ie not BF2). Most of BC2's conquest maps have linear flags, such as Atacama desert or Arica harbor. Linearity also means that there are less flags, because obviously you can't put as many flags on Karkand if you're putting them in a single curve.


----------



## kcuestag

So I heard the BETA date will be announced at the E3 in June, any word on this?

Really looking forward to some Multiplayer gameplay video, specially with jets.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Gee sherlock, you sure that 2 points always form a line?

It's linear flags a la BC2, (ie not BF2). Most of BC2's conquest maps have linear flags, such as Atacama desert or Arica harbor. Linearity also means that there are less flags, because obviously you can't put as many flags on Karkand if you're putting them in a single curve.


Are you just generally an angry person?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Are you just generally an angry person?


Where do I sound angry?


----------



## rogueblade

angry/grumpy/sarcastic, take your pick


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


angry/grumpy/sarcastic, take your pick


Sarcastic, I choose you!


----------



## rogueblade

There we go!


----------



## Higgins




----------



## go4life

I lol'd.


----------



## pepejovi

Scripted destruction...?

1st strike on BF3, i hope it wont get any more.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;13467826*
> Scripted destruction...?
> 
> 1st strike on BF3, i hope it wont get any more.


I can imagine the situation that, to be able to reach the next objective, you must cross a bridge so we can't destroy that bridge or else game over, but isn't that just a case of poor map design?

We should be able to take down that bridge!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## Higgins

Maybe that would mean that instead of flattening a 5 story apartment building, it is effectively "destroyed" but not completely flat like BC2 buildings.


----------



## mjpd1983

I enjoy the statements some of you make

"Scripted destruction...?
1st strike on BF3, i hope it wont get any more."

You're really in a position to start handing out those strikes aren't you, seeing as you've seen these scripted events in person

Some people will post anything just to get involved


----------



## Higgins

All destruction in every version frostbite is scripted, so..


----------



## Zackcy

I really hope they do away with Hardcore. Splits the community in half, and maps the game to infantry based.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


I can imagine the situation that, to be able to reach the next objective, you must cross a bridge so we can't destroy that bridge or else game over, but isn't that just a case of poor map design?

We should be able to take down that bridge!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


This is BF3 I imagine you can C4 the bridge and an engineer can repair it...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


All destruction in every version frostbite is scripted, so..


Well yea, but we hope it is scripted so well that it _appears_ to be dynamic!


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


This is BF3 I imagine you can C4 the bridge and an engineer can repair it...


Having amazing destructive powers and amazing explosions only so that the bridge can magically reappear again









Would be a good way to balance it though...


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I really hope they do away with Hardcore. Splits the community in half, and maps the game to infantry based.


Why? I only play hardcore, I can't stand normal mode. 
Much harder and much more fun to play hardcore!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


Why? I only play hardcore, I can't stand normal mode. 
Much harder and much more fun to play hardcore!


I only play normalcore, I can't stand hardcore mode.
Much more challenging and much more fun to play normalcore!


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I only play normalcore, I can't stand hardcore mode.
Much more challenging and much more fun to play normalcore!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;13475044*
> Having amazing destructive powers and amazing explosions only so that the bridge can magically reappear again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a good way to balance it though...


Couldn't engineers repair the bridges in Karkand (for example)?

Also, it would be nice if they kept one damage model by combining hardcore and normal mode. I absolutely hate normal in BC2, its like your shooting marshmallows instead of bullets.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;13475044*
> Having amazing destructive powers and amazing explosions only so that the bridge can magically reappear again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a good way to balance it though...


Maybe they will make it reappear as you are repairing it part by part :O... I just hope buildings can be destroyed like in that one game where you are in north Korea and can call the russian black market... You hunt the main government guys on a deck of cards.. Forgot the name but it was great nuking whole blocks...

Also there is no hardcore mode I believe. BF2 has the same level for everyone and you must learn to use a gun properly... Especially sniper rifles


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13472236*
> All destruction in every version frostbite is scripted, so..


This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;13475044*
> Having amazing destructive powers and amazing explosions only so that the bridge can magically reappear again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be a good way to balance it though...


I assume you didn't play BF2. Bridges have been and should be repairable. How are ya gonna use those tanks if they can't pass a bridge?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;13476766*
> I assume you didn't play BF2. Bridges have been and should be repairable. How are ya gonna use those tanks if they can't pass a bridge?


By air dropping them of course.


----------



## Higgins

A wild bridge tank appears!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13477814*
> A wild bridge tank appears!


That's how you do it in PR. Cept it's a truck, not a tank.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13475077*
> Why? I only play hardcore, I can't stand normal mode.
> Much harder and much more fun to play hardcore!


I'm surprised how many people like hardcore.
And I don't understand the "it's harder". You die faster. So do they. And fun is opinionated, cause I don't think it's fun I think it's really slow and promotes camping hiding in a bush due to lack of killcam.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13479082*
> I don't think it's fun I think it's really slow and promotes camping hiding in a bush due to lack of killcam.


If you have to use a killcam just to find who kills you, doesn't that seem a little odd









I personally hate it in games since it ruins the ability to actually use stealth (or camp in a tree I guess). I rarely play as a sniper so doesn't really matter to me but on smaller maps it still gives away your position where people will just run right back there to try and get a kill since they know where you are.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13479082*
> I'm surprised how many people like hardcore.
> And I don't understand the "it's harder". You die faster. So do they. And fun is opinionated, cause I don't think it's fun I think it's really slow and promotes camping hiding in a bush due to lack of killcam.


Killcam is annoying. I'm no camper for the record. It's rather stupid because if you happen to sneak up on an enemy and take them out they can really easily report your exact location just by seeing your killcam.

I don't really like hardcore but don't mind it either. I find it stupid that you can't tell how much ammo you have and it really defeats the purpose of the spotting system and motion mines without the mini-map. But I do like playing "silver skull" mode with settings like killcam off, friendly fire on, map spotting on, and HUD spotting off.


----------



## thiru

I really don't understand how they went from Bf2's 'watch the sky as you're dying while waiting for medic' to 'KILLCAMS'.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13479152*
> I really don't understand how they went from Bf2's 'watch the sky as you're dying while waiting for medic' to 'KILLCAMS'.


Same. Pretty big leap from "realistic/classic Battlefield feel" to "COD feel."


----------



## ryboto

I cancelled my preorder. With the lack of a clear understanding of the health system, lack of commander, limited classes, I'm much less enthusiastic about this being as fun to play as BF2...Plus with all this Call of Duty inspired focus on single player for all the console crapheads, I'm not expecting much out of the multiplayer.


----------



## thiru

Found this gem on reddit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sedition7988*
> The problem here is that your theory is a bit too good to be true. Most of the time, lone wolves are simply sniper/recon jockeys empowered with rifles that do way more damage then they ought to (Especially considered that they carry the same ammunition as many other weapons, the difference in their performance in the real world is purely based on velocity and general accuracy, allowing them to be more reliable beyond the standard 300 meters that most other fire arms has set as a standard 'limit of accuracy'.), and off-map artillery support that can even destroy tanks.
> 
> Classes with the power to be autonomous do nothing but serve to weaken the purpose of structuring an entire game around team work. Regenerating health merely compounds on this glaring issue, and very much allows people to 'lone wolf' when they don't have to worry much about being wounded, or even the resupply of special ammunition (Mortars recharging instead of being a one off thing is a terrible idea, given their destructive power.).
> 
> Honestly, I believe Dice needs to just up and decide: Is it a game based around team work; Or is it a game based around throwing a bunch of people in a large map with a bunch of toys and simply letting chaos ensue under negligible guide lines until the tickets run out? Lone wolves push the game towards the latter; BF2142 and all the games in the franchise before it were heavily reliant on squads having members that could work off of each other to accomplish a goal and ultimately survive in the process; Games such as the Bad Company series largely break away from this play style, giving you much of the tools necessary to be a one-man-army if you were skilled/lucky enough. Every class could destroy tanks, charge against defensive lines, hold lines of their own, and more. The only point were assistance was ever needed was negligible, at best; revives during a small 5-10 second window, resupplies for ammo that are mostly nullified by perks (Most people don't usually live to expel all of their ammunition anyway.), or repair vehicles that are all too likely to go down to classes that, frankly, have no business being hard counters to them when they are supposed to be hard counters to something different entirely (Again, looking at recon.).
> 
> In an environment like this, why even bother with team work? Why even bother with caution? Why bother communicating when other players are more of a nuisance then necessary? Why bother with any of the theater when it has devolved into a glorified team death match? Realism in battlefield doesn't necessarily only mean having weapons that behave in a way consistent with the real world; Realism also entails a certain kind of immersion in which you can play Battlefield in the sense that it is a believable simulation of warfare. We all know that it is, and always will be a video game for entertainment, rather then a simulator, but wasn't the original fun of Battlefield that set it apart from other FPS franchises the fact that no one man could go it alone? That everyone was a team, a collective of different types of cogs all working in synch to operate a well run machine? That victory came not because a hand full of guys on the team had killer K/D ratios or top scores by simply standing off at a safe range and merely bombarding an objective to ruination, but because a long, arduous, trial-ridden battle had to be fought; Every man doing his part to not let their team down, elevating from the perspective of 'me me me' to 'us us us'? While this flavor of gameplay may not be suitable for every college bro, 12 year old, and housewife with an xbox and 60 dollars, it's what not only set the franchise apart from the competition, but allowed it to carry on for the decade that it's existed profitably; Sparking a sub-culture of gaming on the PC that's lead to truly awe inspiring creations such as Project Reality and Desert Combat.
> 
> Battlefield set a niche that many others have attempted and failed to emulate, when you take that niche away, all you have is a game that's just like everything else, and in an industry completely saturated with marines carrying M4's in the middle east/russia/american suburbs against communist/terrorist/communist terrorist, that can only mean that the bar is lowered, not raised; The besting of competition done merely by cranking up the graphical appeal of games rather then the substance. No matter how pretty a red rose is, it will always be simply that, a red rose. Red roses have existed for longer then we could of recorded their splendor, and they are not likely to change any time soon, and while we can enjoy a rose, one cannot effectively stand out from a hundred, it's value based around little more then how quickly and easily it can be replaced by another of it's kind, each time it's splendor dulled by desensitization. Entertainment is no different. Dice claims that they do not look to the competition when it comes to developing their own products, but this is blatantly false; Many of the changes in their recent games, and yes, even the current one in question, are the direct result of trying to lessen the niche that makes Battlefield unique, so as to invite more customers. I understand that Dice is a business and wants to make as much money as possible, but at what cost? Are video games not art? Do they not have value that exceeds how easily and quickly they can be replaced with something that is, invariably, the same thing at the end of the day? Sure, white roses are a lot less common then red ones, and nowhere near as many people bother with them, but isn't that what makes them so unique, so marvelous? If it weren't for it's niche game style, then we have to ask ourselves: What really -is- so great about Battlefield compared to games like Call of Duty?
> 
> No. I do not support lone wolfs in Battlefield games. And I do not support the systems that enable them to detriment the team as a whole and break that immersion that has worked for so many years and made a game like Battlefield 3 possible in the first place.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13479339*
> Found this gem on reddit:


Wow. Someone email that to dice.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I could give a crap about MP, I just hope the campaign is as good as BC2's. I'm one of the few people around here that actually enjoys a clever and suspenseful storyline as opposed to kill/death ratios and stroking my ego...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I could give a crap about MP, I just hope the campaign is as good as BC2's. I'm one of the few people around here that actually enjoys a clever and suspenseful storyline as opposed to kill/death ratios and stroking my ego...


Battlefield's single player was nothing more than practicing against bots on multiplayer maps until the Bad Company games. It looks like the single player for BF3 might be really good opposed to the mediocre BC2 single player, but on the contrary and to use the phrase correctly: I couldn't care less about battlefield SP.


----------



## Sin100

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


I could give a crap about MP, I just hope the campaign is as good as BC2's. I'm one of the few people around here that actually enjoys a clever and suspenseful storyline as opposed to kill/death ratios and stroking my ego...


The game is founded on it's MP abilities, in fact, there was no single player in the series up until bad company as far as I am aware.
If you are buying it only for the SP, well, I probably wouldn't expect much to be honest, although I may be wrong on that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


The game is founded on it's MP abilities, in fact, there was no single player in the series up until bad company as far as I am aware.
If you are buying it only for the SP, well, I probably wouldn't expect much to be honest, although I may be wrong on that.


^This.

I wouldn't expect anything great from the SP.

This game is mainly focused on Multiplayer, just like any Battlefield was, and will be.









Even without a BETA yet, I am 100% sure that I'll pre-order it as soon as it's available on Steam, I don't think this game will dissapoint anyone who's expecting to play Multiplayer in BF3.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sin100*


The game is founded on it's MP abilities, in fact, there was no single player in the series up until bad company as far as I am aware.
If you are buying it only for the SP, well, I probably wouldn't expect much to be honest, although I may be wrong on that.


BF 1942 had a cool single player. It was just going through every level with bots, but it had a little blurb about the historical battle in the loading screen


----------



## Hawk777th

There is no reason for this game to exist if the MP isnt the main focus!


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I cancelled my preorder. With the lack of a clear understanding of the health system, lack of commander, limited classes, I'm much less enthusiastic about this being as fun to play as BF2...Plus with all this Call of Duty inspired focus on single player for all the console crapheads, I'm not expecting much out of the multiplayer.


I find it very hard to find any form of logic in this. You cancel a pre-order of what looks to be potentially one of the best multiplayer games ever, based on what, OCN opinions?

Do you think DICE don't know how to make a sequel to a game that they well know was made famous because of it's multiplayer? I was a die hard fan of B2 and i bet you anything this will be just a fun to play.

Have you done zero personal research on this game and only listened to teens make comments about what "they" want and expect? Do yourself a favor and listen to some interviews with the developers instead of opinionated teens.

You're just gonna re-order it again when it's out because you will see that it will be good, have some faith dude jeez. Also, you have seen ZERO multiplayer footage, a well informed decision you have made my friend.

If B3 ends up having crap multiplayer, I will send you one of my 580's.


----------



## MGX1016

Killcam is stupid I rather have my commander scanning and looking for the enemy then spotting the little bastard and running for them (while all jets, helis and the rest of the army goes a backup)

BF2 is the best. I love the capture the flag idea and BF3 I hope just refreshes one of the best games ever. It's 2011 and I love playing bf2 from what 2002??? It's nuts to think they are going to stray much from the bf2 idea. I really don't like COD or bc series. Modern warfare did have me hooked on the story and I beat it twice over time. Bc2 was nonsense never even played multiplayer as it's not what I like..

I don't even like how there is a single player campaign bf series is all out war!!! It's the freedom bf gives u that is unmatched in any game. Even GTA doesn't come close (although it's right behind)


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;13483874*
> I find it very hard to find any form of logic in this. You cancel a pre-order of what looks to be potentially one of the best multiplayer games ever, based on what, OCN opinions?
> 
> Do you think DICE don't know how to make a sequel to a game that they well know was made famous because of it's multiplayer? I was a die hard fan of B2 and i bet you anything this will be just a fun to play.
> 
> Have you done zero personal research on this game and only listened to teens make comments about what "they" want and expect? Do yourself a favor and listen to some interviews with the developers instead of opinionated teens.
> 
> You're just gonna re-order it again when it's out because you will see that it will be good, have some faith dude jeez. Also, you have seen ZERO multiplayer footage, a well informed decision you have made my friend.
> 
> If B3 ends up having crap multiplayer, I will send you one of my 580's.


Um, hold on now. Based on OCN's opinions? These are my opinions bub. I don't want regenerative health, I don't want minimized simplified classes, I don't want a commander free MP experience. I want an updated BF2, this sounds like it's going to be a cross between BF2 and BC2, the latter really never felt like a decent game to me, just something to compete with the COD franchise.

You're just spouting personal opinion. I've read interviews, the one where they talk about getting rid of commander to simplify the gameplay comes to mind...

Honestly, you're kind of making a contradiction, Preordering when i did WAS the uninformed thing to do. You're right, we have seen ZERO multiplayer footage, and since that's why I want the game, I think it makes more sense to at least wait for that and make a judgement, yea?

I think DICE has the ability to make a great sequel, but I think the business wants to reach as many players as possible, and just pleasing BF2 fans isn't going to be enough so the gameplay will likely feel very different. Just look at the amount of time they're focusing on single player vs the amount they spent on the originals, I'm not saying it's a sign that the MP will be awful, I'm just saying it's different.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto;13488258*
> Um, hold on now. Based on OCN's opinions? These are my opinions bub. I don't want regenerative health, I don't want minimized simplified classes, I don't want a commander free MP experience. I want an updated BF2, this sounds like it's going to be a cross between BF2 and BC2, the latter really never felt like a decent game to me, just something to compete with the COD franchise.
> 
> You're just spouting personal opinion. I've read interviews, the one where they talk about getting rid of commander to simplify the gameplay comes to mind...
> 
> Honestly, you're kind of making a contradiction, Preordering when i did WAS the uninformed thing to do. You're right, we have seen ZERO multiplayer footage, and since that's why I want the game, I think it makes more sense to at least wait for that and make a judgement, yea?
> 
> I think DICE has the ability to make a great sequel, but I think the business wants to reach as many players as possible, and just pleasing BF2 fans isn't going to be enough so the gameplay will likely feel very different. Just look at the amount of time they're focusing on single player vs the amount they spent on the originals, I'm not saying it's a sign that the MP will be awful, I'm just saying it's different.


Don't buy it. Don't go near it, becuase it will 100% be a cross between BF2 and BC2. It is a decade later, so it will be very different than BF2.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13489894*
> Don't buy it. Don't go near it, becuase it will 100% be a cross between BF2 and BC2. It is a decade later, so it will be very different than BF2.


Sorry but that's just a silly comment IMO.

Different does not mean it will be bad.

It will definitely be different and borrow elements from BC2 but I imagine these will be the good elements. I'm sure it wont be so different that it will stop you enjoying the game. Even tho all us die hard BF2 fans would just love BF3 to just be BF2 with awesome graphics, I don't think that's very innovative or leave much for the team at DICE to experiment with. They all have new ideas and I say we just wait and give it a shot when it comes out.

I respect your opinion and negative views on what it may turn out to be like, but still I don't think you should write it off so early. Even tho it may not be what everyone wants I'm sure you would still enjoy it a little/ a lot.

It looks and sounds kinda promising so lets just see how it all turns out.

Cheers.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My main hope is that the game has no killcam AT ALL. Even though I can avoid servers that have killcam, it's annoying to already have so many servers that I won't play on -___-.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Sorry but that's just a silly comment IMO.

Different does not mean it will be bad.

It will definitely be different and borrow elements from BC2 but I imagine these will be the good elements. I'm sure it wont be so different that it will stop you enjoying the game. Even tho all us die hard BF2 fans would just love BF3 to just be BF2 with awesome graphics, I don't think that's very innovative or leave much for the team at DICE to experiment with. They all have new ideas and I say we just wait and give it a shot when it comes out.

I respect your opinion and negative views on what it may turn out to be like, but still I don't think you should write it off so early. Even tho it may not be what everyone wants I'm sure you would still enjoy it a little/ a lot.

It looks and sounds kinda promising so lets just see how it all turns out.

Cheers.


Haha you got me all wrong man! I was mocking the previous post. I have nothing against BF3 being a cross between BC2 and BF2, I am all for it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


My main hope is that the game has no killcam AT ALL. Even though I can avoid servers that have killcam, it's annoying to already have so many servers that I won't play on -___-.


Killcam is pretty much guaranteed in one form or another.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13491058*
> Killcam is pretty much guaranteed in one form or another.


Will there ever be PR for BF3...or any other mods?


----------



## rogueblade

If they release mod tools, then yes. But they did say something about complications with mod tool kits and frostbite


----------



## Lune

no (for now)


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Will there ever be PR for BF3...or any other mods?










Probably not. Dice doesn't want to release the mod tools. And BSS already has its hands full for the next 5 years with PR:Vietnam, PR2 and PR:ARMA2.

Even PR isn't finished. I can't wait for the next release, I heard mumble was going to be completely integrated in it


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13491188*
> Probably not. Dice doesn't want to release the mod tools. And BSS already has its hands full for the next 5 years with PR:Vietnam, PR2 and PR:ARMA2.
> 
> Even PR isn't finished. I can't wait for the next release, I heard mumble was going to be completely integrated in it


and PR is?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


and PR is?


Project Reality


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Project Reality


Googling * * *

Edit: Sounds fantastic, are there many PR:BF2 Servers?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


If you have to use a killcam just to find who kills you, doesn't that seem a little odd









I personally hate it in games since it ruins the ability to actually use stealth (or camp in a tree I guess). I rarely play as a sniper so doesn't really matter to me but on smaller maps it still gives away your position where people will just run right back there to try and get a kill since they know where you are.


Well, I just hate bush/tree campers, and I run into them much more in HC







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Killcam is annoying. I'm no camper for the record. It's rather stupid because if you happen to sneak up on an enemy and take them out they can really easily report your exact location just by seeing your killcam.

I don't really like hardcore but don't mind it either. I find it stupid that you can't tell how much ammo you have and it really defeats the purpose of the spotting system and motion mines without the mini-map. But I do like playing "silver skull" mode with settings like killcam off, friendly fire on, map spotting on, and HUD spotting off.


Hmmm I agree. Honestly if HC had low health+ no kill cam, I would be all for it. Lack of HUD is not acceptable (to me) in BF.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Well, I just hate bush/tree campers, and I run into them much more in HC







.


Most annoying.







Had one last night with that damn high powered one that shoots from 50 miles away. /exaggeration

I ended up knifing him a couple of times and got nemesis pins. He rage quit.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Most annoying.







Had one last night with that damn high powered one that shoots from 50 miles away. /exaggeration

I ended up knifing him a couple of times and got nemesis pins. He rage quit.










Ya I always come behind a group of wookies and knife them all. Preety fun/rewarding







.

But it annoys me when your playing Rush and they attackers are camping almost two bases away doing nothing. Then again Conquest is really were BF is at.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13491188*
> Probably not. Dice doesn't want to release the mod tools. And BSS already has its hands full for the next 5 years with PR:Vietnam, PR2 and PR:ARMA2.
> 
> Even PR isn't finished. I can't wait for the next release, I heard mumble was going to be completely integrated in it


Last i read, FB2 is much more mod friendly, but middleware is still a massive roadblock to mod tools not costing millions of dollars. Or am i out of date?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13496719*
> Last i read, FB2 is much more mod friendly, but middleware is still a massive roadblock to mod tools not costing millions of dollars. Or am i out of date?


Mod tools too complicated to make, too complicated to use, can't license tech from other companies, costs too much, doesn't generate any money, competes with DLC, etc... doesn't seem like Dice or anyone can make their minds up about why we probably won't have them.

All I know is that we won't see this type of stuff in BF3 any time soon:
http://www.realitymod.com/forum/f10-pr-bf2-general-discussion/97884-prtt-sisu-community-event.html


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13497256*
> Mod tools too complicated to make, too complicated to use, can't license tech from other companies, costs too much, *doesn't generate any money*, competes with DLC, etc... doesn't seem like Dice or anyone can make their minds up about why we probably won't have them.
> 
> All I know is that we won't see this type of stuff in BF3 any time soon:
> http://www.realitymod.com/forum/f10-pr-bf2-general-discussion/97884-prtt-sisu-community-event.html


It does when games are still being bought 5 years after release. The problem is that it doesn't generate money RIGHT NOW. And it probably doesn't generate as much money as they could've gotten with 3 map packs.


----------



## Paddyman89

Why in the wallpaper for bf3 is his right kneepad around his ankle?


----------



## fineyoung

I have just sold my 22'' 1680x1050 monitor for a 24'' 1920x1080 and I rally like the extra viewing area provided by the 16x9 ratio.

Despite the fact that this upgrade does not significantly boost the actual resolution (Extra pixels are used for enlarging the surface).

The experience is significantly better and it won't not tax the GPU as much as a 1920x1200 monitor would do.

Here's an example taken from BFBC2.

Attachment 210526


----------



## Zackcy

I've never heard of Project Reality







. Lol I probably should play more BF2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fineyoung*


I have just sold my 22'' 1680x1050 monitor for a 24'' 1920x1080 and I rally like the extra viewing area provided by the 16x9 ratio.

Despite the fact that this upgrade does not significantly boost the actual resolution (Extra pixels are used for enlarging the surface).

The experience is significantly better and it won't not tax the GPU as much as a 1920x1200 monitor would do.

Here's an example taken from BFBC2.

Attachment 210526


You could just increase FOV







.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't know where the they got the information from, but looks like Battlefield 3 won't be coming out until January 1st, 2012.

If that is true, I am very dissapointed...









PS: I know it's in Spanish, but can't seem to find it anywhere in English.


----------



## Zackcy

Uh I found this videos VERY intresting:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIH0ZILUkCY&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7wQUd-HgFs&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13517801*
> I don't know where the they got the information from, but looks like Battlefield 3 won't be coming out until January 1st, 2012.
> 
> If that is true, I am very dissapointed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I know it's in Spanish, but can't seem to find it anywhere in English.


I wouldn't be disappointed as they will be able to work on it instead of forcing it out the door for a christmas release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13518066*
> Uh I found this videos VERY intresting:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIH0ZILUkCY&feature=related
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7wQUd-HgFs&feature=feedu


Some awesome suggestions in there. Especially liked the CAS marker instead of calling off-map artillery as well as the partial destruction of vehicles and ejection seat in planes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I wouldn't be disappointed as they will be able to work on it instead of forcing it out the door for a christmas release.

Some awesome suggestions in there. Especially liked the CAS marker instead of calling off-map artillery as well as the partial destruction of vehicles and ejection seat in planes.


Well, I guess you're right, but we already were over-hyped and anxious for November to come, now it's delayed to January, I'm a bit dissapointed that I won't be able to play it before Christmas.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *kcuestag*   Well, I guess you're right, but we already were over-hyped and anxious for November to come, now it's delayed to January, I'm a bit dissapointed that I won't be able to play it before Christmas.







  
Must resist..........

  
 You Tube  



 








. Ya I had too







.

I think a good spotting idea would be, rather then a red traingle, how bout your character makes an actual verbal call-out (3 hostiles on the 3rd floor red hotel?).


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I think a good spotting idea would be, rather then a red traingle, how bout your character makes an actual verbal call-out (3 hostiles on the 3rd floor red hotel?).


They already had that in BF2. They called it VOIP.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Haha you got me all wrong man! I was mocking the previous post. I have nothing against BF3 being a cross between BC2 and BF2, I am all for it.


Thanks for mocking me! Have fun with your piece of crap hybrid game then, if this is a cross between the COD wannabe BC2 and BF2 then it's all yours.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


They already had that in BF2. They called it VOIP.


I didn't use the VOIP much, but loved sighting enemy troops, or cars and have it show up on the radar. Also loved screwing with people and "spotting" a boat on a rooftop.


----------



## rogueblade

I will have fun with my piece of crap hybrid game!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I didn't use the VOIP much, but loved sighting enemy troops, or cars and have it show up on the radar. Also loved screwing with people and "spotting" a boat on a rooftop.


People who spot 5 boats a second on a land-only map never fail to make me laugh


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


People who spot 5 boats a second on a land-only map never fail to make me laugh










I'm surprised it wasn't abused more than it was. I probably saw cartillary more than I saw people ever being annoying with spotting. It's a feature I really missed in other games. BF2 should be re-released as a special edition like the star wars movies, same game, better visuals.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ryboto*


I'm surprised it wasn't abused more than it was. I probably saw cartillary more than I saw people ever being annoying with spotting. It's a feature I really missed in other games. BF2 should be re-released as a special edition like the star wars movies, same game, better visuals.


IIRC you can't say it too often or you'll get spam filtered.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


IIRC you can't say it too often or you'll get spam filtered.


Wut?


----------



## ryboto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


IIRC you can't say it too often or you'll get spam filtered.


i remember that, though, only time I'd ever get filtered was when i could see an enemy player, and the game wouldn't let me spot him so I'd spot the guy until I was filtered. Ah, good times.


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, multiple things about the "only one 580" concern:

That *doesn't* mean that ONLY a 580 will run the game well. It means that a single 580 will.

That also *doesn't *mean that a single 570, 560, or equivalent card won't run the game well.

That also means that a single 580 breezed through a pre-Alpha build of the game, which is nowhere near fully optimized. NVIDIA/AMD will more than likely release drivers that further push optimization for BF3.

We don't KNOW how well the 580 ran the game, nor how high up the game settings were. It may have achieved over 100fps for all we know, letting a 460/etc. easily achieve well above 40fps.

Too much concern. It's been confirmed: If you can run BC2 smoothly, you can bet your ass you can run BF3 smoothly.


im going to say that they had the game maxed on how well it looked


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm hoping BF3 is alot more BC2 than BF2....


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526191*
> I'm hoping BF3 is alot more BC2 than BF2....


That's a horrible thing to hope for.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526191*
> I'm hoping BF3 is alot more BC2 than BF2....


I've waited 6 years for BF3, you can damn well wait a few more for BC3.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526191*
> I'm hoping BF3 is alot more BC2 than BF2....

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto;13526453*
> That's a horrible thing to hope for.


This.

If it's strictly graphics or physics you are talking about then I can understand. Anything else really and you're wishing for a lesser game.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Check the sig, I HATE multiplayer so, yeah, BFBC2>>>>BF2 to me....


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526570*
> Check the sig, I HATE multiplayer so, yeah, BFBC2>>>>BF2 to me....


So... you bought BC2 just to play the singleplayer? Even when it was on sale for $7 on steam that would've been a waste of money for the campaign.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Not to me. I thought the story was great and I've already played through twice. Well worth the $15 Amazon d/l. If you like storylines MP is pointless...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526647*
> Not to me. I thought the story was great and I've already played through twice. Well worth the $15 Amazon d/l. If you like storylines MP is pointless...


I personally thought BC2's story kinda sucked... but to each his own. If you feel you got your money's worth out of it than that's all that matters.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526570*
> Check the sig, I HATE multiplayer so, yeah, BFBC2>>>>BF2 to me....


The I hope for my sake Dice doesn't try to appease you. BF3, if simply by it's name, should follow the same gameplay style as it's predecessor, BF2, which was first and foremost a multiplayer. The single player game was simply cooperative play on maps, not really a story. The BF series should never have introduced a single player story, it's muddying the waters. I'm worried BF2 will never see a proper sequel.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526570*
> Check the sig, I HATE multiplayer so, yeah, BFBC2>>>>BF2 to me....


Again, if you hate multiplayer than you shouldn't be playing battlefield games. BC2's single player was hardly even worth a playthrough.

EDIT: Got PMed this awesome wallpaper. Added to the OP but here it is anyway.


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you for that wonderful Wallpaper!

Straight into my PC!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Only thing BF3 will have that BF2 didn't have that is borrowed from BC2 would be destruction. Hopefully it is still much more impressive and seems more random since that is one thing that put me off after playing BC2 for a while was scripted destruction of buildings (they all fall the same way, looks kind of lame after a while).

Prone is back so if you played BC2 I guess you wouldn't know what that is . I just hope dolphin diving doesn't make a surprise appearance.


----------



## Zackcy

Sweet wallpaper. Just got off a couple games of BF2 with Stealth Pyros was preety fun







. We had some nice chat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13528009*
> Thank you for that wonderful Wallpaper!
> 
> Straight into my PC!


Hey, you were the guy with the overly distracting avatar







? Gratz on the mod position







.

@Sharp I hope this is BF2 on the Frosbite engine. The game is amazing. Not BC2, it's aight.


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13526647*
> If you like storylines MP is pointless...


You must not have a lot of online buddies to play with, either that or your thought process is a bit unusual.

I enjoy SP storylines a lot, I'm a fan of anything with a story, but MP is the bulk of the game.

...also, what's up with the toothpick-skinny legs on that BF3 dude.


----------



## Krusher33

I like both, what kind of person does that make me?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13528082*
> Hey, you were the guy with the overly distracting avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Gratz on the mod position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, that's me! Thank you!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13528634*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like both, what kind of person does that make me?


That makes you a nice gamer!









I also love playing both SP and MP, surely I play Multiplayer 90% of the times, but I also enjoy playing some SP from time to time...


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13528061*
> Only thing BF3 will have that BF2 didn't have that is borrowed from BC2 would be destruction. Hopefully it is still much more impressive and seems more random since that is one thing that put me off after playing BC2 for a while was scripted destruction of buildings (they all fall the same way, looks kind of lame after a while).


Jeez, cut it some slack. Bad Company 1 was the first shooter of it's kind to allow destructible walls/buildings (not just scripted ones). BC2 only went through some minor engine tweaks with micro-destructions to allow for the console port.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13528061*
> Only thing BF3 will have that BF2 didn't have that is borrowed from BC2 would be destruction. Hopefully it is still much more impressive and seems more random since that is one thing that put me off after playing BC2 for a while was scripted destruction of buildings (they all fall the same way, looks kind of lame after a while).
> 
> Prone is back so if you played BC2 I guess you wouldn't know what that is . I just hope dolphin diving doesn't make a surprise appearance.


BFBC2 was a gap filler...

BF3 has been in production for a long time, inventing the frostbite engine and perfecting it, they no doubt borrowed from frostbite for BC2 as a teaser.
Also, BC2 was a console port, with it was never designed for PC like BF3 promises, consoles wouldn't be able to support unique destruction the way a mid to high-range gaming machine can...

My 2c


----------



## Cole S

I think what makes me most excited about BF3 is that it's one of the new popular FPS's that are actually supposed to be mainly designed for PC's. Unlike COD or some previous games that were obvious console ports with unacceptable flaws *cough*crysis2*cough*


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I will have fun with my piece of crap hybrid game!


Lol amen.

But, it will not be a crap hybrid game it will be a great game.

DICE aren't stupid, some of you get spooked SO easily and start worrying for nothing based on what? teenie comments on OCN.

Just wait till it comes out, it will own


----------



## TehNomad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Jeez, cut it some slack. Bad Company 1 was the first shooter of it's kind to allow destructible walls/buildings (not just scripted ones). BC2 only went through some minor engine tweaks with micro-destructions to allow for the console port.


What about Red Faction?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehNomad*


What about Red Faction?


Most people never heard of Red Faction even though it had physics all nice and functional like with *fully * and dynamically destructible buildings.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Most people never heard of Red Faction even though it had *source* engine like physics with fully and dynamically destructible buildings.


wat


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


wat


That's what it looked like in the videos i watched, probably not a very good example but that's what it reminded me of. Garys mod, at least.


----------



## exlink

Do you guys think a HD 5870 2GB Crossfire system will be able to play the game on high/max settings at 2560x1600 with reasonable FPS (50-60)? I know its pure speculation, but just looking for some insight from fellow OCN members.


----------



## Akwrath

I cant believe you have to buy the limited edition medal of honor airborne to get into the beta of this. Hopefully there is an open beta. If not I'm sure it will be a great game.


----------



## Cole S

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Akwrath*


I cant believe you have to buy the limited edition medal of honor airborne to get into the beta of this. Hopefully there is an open beta. If not I'm sure it will be a great game.


Wait what? I haven't read into the beta yet but that's ridiculous! No body bought medal of honor let alone the limited edition. I'd much rather have to pay $15-20 to get into this beta.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Akwrath

I thought buying crackdown for the halo 3 beta was a great marketing move for microsoft. Yet, Crackdown was actually really fun and people were buying that game regardless of the price. But I dont even think i would install MOH on my rig. Its pretty much malware


----------



## Higgins

The limited edition of Medal of Honor apparently comes with a guaranteed BF3 beta spot.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Prone is back so if you played BC2 I guess you wouldn't know what that is. I just hope dolphin diving doesn't make a surprise appearance.


With the new FIFA movement engine I think you'll see some form of diving, but don't expect to be able to stand up instantly. Also some kind of shock effect that renders you useless for a fraction of time.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


With the new FIFA movement engine I think you'll see some form of diving, but don't expect to be able to stand up instantly. Also some kind of shock effect that renders you useless for a fraction of time.


Correct. It seems that your player model actually moves into position rather than just belly flopping right into the ground. I expect maybe 2 seconds of time where you can't use your weapon while dropping down.


----------



## kcuestag

Was the rumor that BF3 was delayed to January 2012 confirmed? Or was it fake?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13535850*
> Was the rumor that BF3 was delayed to January 2012 confirmed? Or was it fake?


They haven't announced an official release date, so Nov.2 (or whatever it was) is not official as it is.

Truth be told, I would be happy. More time to work on the game.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13538003*
> Truth be told, I would be happy. More time to work on the game.


Give me more time to save more money to upgrade...which would then be bad because I would go overboard and buy like 5k in new stuff


----------



## Aden Florian

New info tomorrow morning, probably around 9:00 am EST like last week. And probably about the back to karkand pack.

http://bf3.immersedcode.org/developer/daniel-matros/

I wonder if I'm ever gonna get tired of checking every hour for news on BF3, lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;13544135*
> New info tomorrow morning, probably around 9:00 am EST like last week. And probably about the back to karkand pack.
> 
> http://bf3.immersedcode.org/developer/daniel-matros/
> 
> I wonder if I'm ever gonna get tired of checking every hour for news on BF3, lol.


Hmmm.....


----------



## rogueblade

Wake Island info (hardly)
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/05/18/B2K-2.aspx


----------



## kcuestag

Bah... That's it?


----------



## Waffleboy

I wish they would release some actual information about the Multiplayer....maybe they're saving everything for E3


----------



## Higgins

Kind of disappointed at the lack of actual screenshots, but i love their concept art.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I'm so staying NVIDIA for BF3:

http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/68735642741387264

http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/68684100059414528


----------



## BreakDown

do you guys think ill need to change my GPU for BF3 at 1920*1200? (i can max out bc2)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


do you guys think ill need to change my GPU for BF3 at 1920*1200? (i can max out bc2)


Yes, you'll have to.

You can't max out BFBC2 at +60fps all the time, I am quite sure of that, because not even an HD5850 at stock can do that.

But it's really up to your own experience, some people don't mind having +40fps, some others like me, need a constant +60fps ALL THE TIME.

I'd say we will probably need an HD6970 / GTX570 (At least) to max out this game at +60fps, but the game is not out yet, neither we have a BETA, so everything is just made out of speculations.


----------



## fineyoung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yes, you'll have to.

You can't max out BFBC2 at +60fps all the time, I am quite sure of that, because not even an HD5850 at stock can do that.

But it's really up to your own experience, some people don't mind having +40fps, some others like me, need a constant +60fps ALL THE TIME.

I'd say we will probably need an HD6970 / GTX570 (At least) to max out this game at +60fps, but the game is not out yet, neither we have a BETA, so everything is just made out of speculations.










I think I'll be Ok doing 1080p with my 5850 OC. But maybe not able to max out everything. If BF3 is properly D11 optimized, I guess we can expect better rendering and lower juice demand.


----------



## Higgins

If i can run BF3 maxed without any hardware changes, i will be dissapoint.


----------



## go4life

Wonder how my new setup will do! Really wondering how the 2500K will do since it only has 4cores and no HT threads. I know BC2 at least liked many cores after trying with a 980x and 970!

Can't wait to try to OC the 2500K though


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13558959*
> Wonder how my new setup will do! Really wondering how the 2500K will do since it only has 4cores and no HT threads. I know BC2 at least liked many cores after trying with a 980x and 970!
> 
> Can't wait to try to OC the 2500K though


What are you talking about '*only* 4 cores'?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13556500*
> If i can run BF3 maxed without any hardware changes, i will be dissapoint.


Maybe you'll need a 2nd HD5870 in CF to maxa it out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13558959*
> Wonder how my new setup will do! Really wondering how the 2500K will do since it only has 4cores and no HT threads. I know BC2 at least liked many cores after trying with a 980x and 970!
> 
> Can't wait to try to OC the 2500K though


Yeah, BFBC2 loves extra cores, it also does a good use of Hyper-Threading by the way, I have tested it my self.









So I hope BF3 also takes advantage of HT.

Hopefully, I won't need to upgrade anything from my PC to max out BF3.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


What are you talking about '*only *4 cores'?































4 cores is not so much anymore! Perhaps I have been spoiled with testing out to many high performance CPU's lol









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah, BFBC2 loves extra cores, it also does a good use of Hyper-Threading by the way, I have tested it my self.









So I hope BF3 also takes advantage of HT.

Hopefully, I won't need to upgrade anything from my PC to max out BF3.


Indeed it does! Tried it with many different cpu's, BC2 loves extra cores, but does also take really good advantage of HT on all the different CPU's I have tested at least! So it will be fun to test out the 2500K, hopefully it won't hold me back when BF3 comes


----------



## rogueblade

As far as I was aware there are the 6 core cpus which hardly any games even make use us.


----------



## kcuestag

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WoIFEtzsm4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Is it fake? Or real Xbox 360 Gameplay?


----------



## exlink

In all honesty DX11 was designed to increase performance more so than to add visuals. The only game that I've seen do this well, sadly, is World of Warcraft. They enhanced the visuals and substantially increased performance. However, I feel like DICE will implement it correctly since Battlefield 3 is a DX10/11 only game and be able to provide us with amazing visuals with great performance.

Based on what we know right now, the gameplay shown so far has all been running off of a Core i7 (presumed to be either a 2600k or 990X) and a *SINGLE* GTX 580. The build version that was used for these demo's is an unoptimized Pre-Alpha code and the single GTX 580 still plays it at high settings at 1080p (rumored 4x AA as well) with 60 FPS. That should be evident enough of how well the game runs already in just Pre-Alpha considering its visuals.

If I were to pick a side though I'd definitely pick Nvidia. DICE has stated they will be using tessellation (amongst numerous other DX11 features) for their landscape environment (similar to HAWX) and possibly even more geometry. Nvidia definitely still has a upper hand when it comes to tessellation performance, especially if they do decide to use extreme tessellation.

We can't really compare current performance in Bad Company 2 and extrapolate that into performance for Battlefield 3 solely because Bad Company 2 was still a partial port. Battlefield 3 is being built from the ground up for each individual platform, including PC. DICE has already stated numerous times that they will use all available power from computer hardware to make the game run at its prime. I personally expect Battlefield 3 to run better compared to Bad Company 2 on the same hardware due to these optimizations.

Also, DICE is aiming for a much larger PC userbase for this game than Bad Company 2. Considering that most gamers (over 50% according to Steam) still sit on a dual-core CPU and a GPU equivalent to a 9800GTX, we can expect DICE to optimize this game quite well. I'd expect that a dual-core CPU/9800GTX system would be able to out do the visuals on the console versions of this game.

Based on my speculation, if you want to run this game at max at 1080p then you really won't need to beef up your system too much. I think in the end any decent Core i5/i7 or Phenom II quad core will be enough for CPU power. As for GPU, I think to max it at 1080p then a HD 5850/6850 and GTX 470/560Ti and up will do the job. For 2560x1600 then I'd expect to bump it up to at least a HD 6970 and GTX 580 and for Eyefinity or Nvidia Surround resolutions then a Crossfire/SLI set-up or Dual GPU card (GTX 590/HD 6990) will be required.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13560705*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WoIFEtzsm4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Is it fake? Or real Xbox 360 Gameplay?


That is impressive! Sad the video was such bad quality though :/
Looks real at least???


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13560705*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WoIFEtzsm4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Is it fake? Or real Xbox 360 Gameplay?


I think it's real... or it's the new flashpoint game


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Is it fake? Or real Xbox 360 Gameplay?










From the prone animations, i'd say that its legit. Downloaded it in case it gets taken down. I'll put it up on photobucket or something.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I think it's real... or it's the new flashpoint game


I believe it is the new flashpoint game as well. I have already seen it availible for download on some sites so I may just have to try it now to see.

That and the fact that he is playing it on an xbox, why would they do that, really.


----------



## 13321G4

I agree with legit.

It has a few things that we've seen in the trailers. One thing that's odd is the load cirkel at 6:32, wasn't it supposed to load the map and that's that?

Could also be a flashpoint save...


----------



## Lune

Oh come on, this is not Battlefield 3, lol.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Oh come on, this is not Battlefield 3, lol.


Sorry but









Seems like a very easy single player example.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Definitely looks like Operation Flashpoint, fail Youtube troll is fail.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RolandVet*


Sorry but









Seems like a very easy single player example.


You really need proof...?


----------



## Higgins

The only reason i'd think it was in fact BF3 is the identical prone animations that were shown in the Fault Line trailers. Besides that, it seemed very open and slow-paced akin with Operation Flashpoint.


----------



## kcuestag

I think it's fake.

If it was real, it would have over a million views already, not to mention EA/DICE would have requested Youtube to remove the video, since it is a leaked Pre-Alpha...

So yeah, I agree with Higgins, I think it is the new Operation Flashpoint game.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Forward to 2:00 for the lul, same truck that's in the "BF3 alpha footage." [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fl6-mZpDVY[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

^I can't see the video right now my net is too slow.

Is it the same game?









PS: Long time since I saw you posting Stealth Pyros.


----------



## Higgins

The truck is identical, good catch there Stealth. Bummer, would have been cool to get some leaked footage.

Guess i can delete the copy i saved then.


----------



## go4life

ah damn, I really thought it was BF3 even though it looked kinda fishy..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13566976*
> ^I can't see the video right now my net is too slow.
> 
> Is it the same game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Long time since I saw you posting Stealth Pyros.


? I've been regularly active. Maybe not in this thread but I've been around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13567407*
> The truck is identical, good catch there Stealth. Bummer, would have been cool to get some leaked footage.
> 
> Guess i can delete the copy i saved then.


What's sad is that I commented on the video "Ehhh... this is hardly BF3, this is Operation Flashpoint *link to Operation Flashpoint video with the identical truck* forward to 2:00 and you'll see the same truck you see in this video," and it told me my comment has to be approved before being added. Typical pathetic kid trying to look cool on Youtube.


----------



## Hotcarl

yea the prone animation and vaulting over walls really isn't battlefield


----------



## ilovenyc

I can't stop watching the trailers over and over again


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilovenyc*


I can't stop watching the trailers over and over again










Ugh... I can. I think they're doing a great job marketing (much better than any other Battlefield release) but they're becoming a tease.


----------



## Lt.JD

I'm really hoping that we get a laser designator to call in CAS instead of mortars. It just makes it feel that much more realistic. Also I hope we get a real chain of command ala BF2. Maybe I should just keep on playing PR.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



I have had a lot of experience with computers and Battlefield 3 based upon what I know about Directx 11 and how they are using the Frostbite 2.0 engine it will be a very demanding game. In your question you stated the recommended requirements and from what I have learned with recommended requirements always do better than them. I have always been a fan of Intel processors and towards the end of this year they are coming out with 8 core 10 core and I believe 12 core processors. This is the setup I would use (this is currently available technology).
Processor: IntelÂ® Coreâ„¢ i7-990X processor Extreme Edition ~3.46 ghz. 3.73 with IntelÂ® Turbo Boost Technology 6 core processor.
Motherboard:Intel DX58SO Extreme Series
RAM: Patriot Viper Xtreme 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Desktop Memory Model PX736G2000ELK (6GB Triple channel memory)
PSU: SILVERSTONE ST1500 1500W ATX 12V 2.3 & EPS 12V SLI Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Active PFC Power Supply (1500w power supply)
Graphics Cards (NVIDIA): 2x or 3x SLI Galaxy 58NLH5HS3PXZ GeForce GTX 580 Video Card - 1536MB, GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0 (x16), Mini HDMI, Dual DVI, DirectX 11, SLI Ready
Graphics Cards (ATI, AMD): 2x Crossfire AMD Radeon HD 6990 4GB GDDR5 (1xDVI, 4xMini-DP)
Computer Case: COOLER MASTER HAF X RC-942-KKN1 Black Steel/ Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case. Plenty of room for fans in this case, so heat issues shouldn't be a problem.
Using this build will get a bit pricey but will definitely last you about 5 years without upgrades.
Hope this helps.


source: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...2174024AAqU9zc

Just saw this and thought what the hell? Surely the game wont be so demandnig to need six or more cores?!


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


source: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...2174024AAqU9zc

Just saw this and thought what the hell? Surely the game wont be so demandnig to need six or more cores?!


Heck no... DICE would be idiots to release a game that only ran the best on that list of hardware. Guy just thinks he's a computer genius...


----------



## dioxholster

are we gonna get a trailer that will make MW3 look bad or not?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;13575562*
> are we gonna get a trailer that will make MW3 look bad or not?


Every second of the released trailers make MW3 look like crap.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13575511*
> source: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110312174024AAqU9zc
> 
> Just saw this and thought what the hell? Surely the game wont be so demandnig to need six or more cores?!


Obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Stealth Pyros

No game needs a 990x to perform well, as a matter of fact no game even truly NEEDS an i5 to perform well. Really any quad core above 3.0GHz will do fine when paired with a good card. I'd say a GTX570 will run BF3 very well at 1080p. Still sitting on the fence about buying my new build, mostly waiting for a price war between AMD and Intel.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13576966*
> No game needs a 990x to perform well, *as a matter of fact no game even truly NEEDS an i5 to perform well*. Really any quad core above 3.0GHz will do fine when paired with a good card. I'd say a GTX570 will run BF3 very well at 1080p. Still sitting on the fence about buying my new build, mostly waiting for a price war between AMD and Intel.


Only game i'd argue truely needs a high end rig is GTA4 with mods to make it actually look like a modern game.

While optimized BF3 would be great, i hope that it takes a bit of muscle to run it maxed out but not anything like Crysis 1.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13578823*
> Only game i'd argue truely needs a high end rig is GTA4 with mods to make it actually look like a modern game.
> 
> While optimized BF3 would be great, i hope that it takes a bit of muscle to run it maxed out but not anything like Crysis 1.


Well, all I hope is that BF3 can run maxed out at 1080p with at least AAx4 on x2 HD6970's or GTX570's at a constant +60fps.









But I'd say it will be fine with a single GTX570/HD6970, at least I hope so.


----------



## exlink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, all I hope is that BF3 can run maxed out at 1080p with at least AAx4 on x2 HD6970's or GTX570's at a constant +60fps.









But I'd say it will be fine with a single GTX570/HD6970, at least I hope so.










It has been confirmed that a single GTX 580 and a Core i7 was used to run the gameplay demos we've seen so far. They were apparently running the game at max settings, 1080p with supposedly 4xAA at 60 FPS. This is the Pre-Alpha version of the game...the final build of the game will be much more optimized so I'm guessing even a GTX 560 Ti/HD 5870 will be able to play the game at high settings.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13575511*
> source: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110312174024AAqU9zc
> 
> Just saw this and thought what the hell? Surely the game wont be so demandnig to need six or more cores?!


Oh come on fellas.

Are we really gonna believe everything we see on the internet? (the fake 360 gameplay and now this?).

It's already been said that a GTX 460 would be able play this game (with a single GTX 580 being able to max it out @ 1920 x 1080).

It's not gonna require multiple GPUs (except for Eyefinity/NVIDIA Surround setups).

EDIT: Here:
Quote:


> @Dig1tal no you don't need to worry if you can play bc2 perfectly, #bf3 will scale up to even higher detail for eyecandy++, but not required


https://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/33844052214415360


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> @Dig1tal no you don't need to worry if you can play bc2 perfectly, #bf3 will scale up to even higher detail for eyecandy++, but not required


Thats what i mean when i say i hope that it requires a bit of muscle. I don't want it to take a crazy computer to be able to load the menu, but it looks like BF3 is going to be one of the best looking games ever and if that means that I have to update my rig to be able to max it out, than i have no problem with that.


----------



## Greg0986

Where would be the best place to pre-order the game to get it on release day in the UK?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greg0986;13588728*
> Where would be the best place to pre-order the game to get it on release day in the UK?


Steam but it's not on Steam yet.


----------



## Greg0986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13588746*
> Steam but it's not on Steam yet.


That's what I was thinking and is probably what I am going to do









It's just, I thought that EA were not going to sell it on steam? I am sure I read that somewhere but can't remember


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13588746*
> Steam but it's not on Steam yet.


^This.

The moment I see it on Steam store, I won't even take 30 seconds to pre-order it!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13589283*
> ^This.
> 
> The moment I see it on Steam store, I won't even take 30 seconds to pre-order it!


Make sure to look for better deals from now until launch. Steam isn't the end all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13589327*
> Make sure to look for better deals from now until launch. Steam isn't the end all.


I like having all my games together, I'll wait until it's on Steam, I don't mind paying a bit more.


----------



## Zackcy

I wanna base rape with jets already.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


^This.

The moment I see it on Steam store, I won't even take 30 seconds to pre-order it!










I keep all of my games icons in a game folder on my desktop. Click, all of my games are in one place. Similar to what Steam does without them monitoring my activity. There are only three sites I buy from so one the rare chance I have to re-install a game, it's easy to find. Saved over $100 this year alone buying from other sources other than Steam. It was great when it first came out, but now it's just another big bother.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I keep all of my games icons in a game folder on my desktop. Click, all of my games are in one place. Similar to what Steam does without them monitoring my activity. There are only three sites I buy from so one the rare chance I have to re-install a game, it's easy to find. Saved over $100 this year alone buying from other sources other than Steam. It was great when it first came out, but now it's just another big bother.


Except when you DO decide to reformat or go for a new build with new hard drives it'll be quite a headache to get all your games back. *Installs Steam, double clicks all the games, done.* That and all the games will be fully updated automatically as any updates are released. Can you imagine if you had to download the patches for every game?


----------



## ilovenyc

So people like us with 1GB graphics card can't play this game too well?


----------



## Higgins

Nothing but speculation at this point, other than the fact that the demo rig was running a quad core and a single 580.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Nothing but speculation at this point, other than the fact that the demo rig was running a quad core and a single 580.


Yessir. Saving about $200 a month until BF3 releases so I can go for my new build.







Even though I'll more than likely finance through Newegg. 12 months no interest, $1,200 build comes out to $100 a month for 12 months, not bad at all. I expect a 2500k/2600k and a GTX570 or two, though I may have newer hardware to choose from by then.


----------



## exlink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Nothing but speculation at this point, other than the fact that the demo rig was running a quad core and a single 580.


And going by that the only thing that we can pretty much feel comfortable saying is that if you game at 1080p then a single GTX 580 and a Core i7 will provide more than enough power to max the final game out.


----------



## Lune

.......... How many times are you people going to ask if you can run this game?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13606287*
> .......... How many times are you people going to ask if you can run this game?


do you think i can run it?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13606287*
> .......... How many times are you people going to ask if you can run this game?


Yea we really appreciate that you've answered all of us







Hey how about me Lune, how much fps would a 4870X2 give me? I plan to run at 1080p all maxed out.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I'm guessing my sig rig will be able to play this game at max settings but who knows? By the time the game comes out I might have broken down and gotten the newest GPU's available....


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13606287*
> .......... How many times are you people going to ask if you can run this game?


Can _you_ run it?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

The Dev's have said that with Frostbite 2 engine levels do not have to load into memory at the start of each map. They can choose the stream size that they wish, Im sure we will be able to adjust that setting ourselves to a extent that the servers will allow.

Im sure people with Quad cores @ 3.2+ with 58xx series will be able to play this game with BETTER FPS and BETTER resolution then BLOPS.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;13608247*
> The Dev's have said that with Frostbite 2 engine levels do not have to load into memory at the start of each map. *They can choose the stream size that they wish, Im sure we will be able to adjust that setting ourselves to a extent that the servers will allow.*
> 
> Im sure people with Quad cores @ 3.2+ with 58xx series will be able to play this game with BETTER FPS and BETTER resolution then BLOPS.


Wow, that's something new (that I know of). That's impressive. Imagine how quick an SSD would load up if you set the map to load the most minimal amount before the game starts.


----------



## thiru

Pretty sure that's just for consoles to address their rather severe lack of RAM. Don't see how this would affect PCs. BC2 only used 600MB of RAM which is rather low.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13609019*
> Pretty sure that's just for consoles to address their rather sever lack of RAM. Don't see how this would affect PCs. BC2 only used 600MB of RAM which is rather low.


True that, forgot about the poor little consoles. Yea that likely won't be a PC thing. RAM in general isn't a big problem for PC games when you consider that the typical PC gamer has 4GB or more.

Quote:


> 512 Mb to 999 MB 0.85% -0.17%
> 1 GB 3.82% -0.95%
> 2 GB 19.13% -1.97%
> 3 GB 26.80% -0.07%
> 4 GB 28.96% +1.03%
> 5 GB and higher 20.35% +2.13%


http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, I'm quite sure that is for Consoles too, a gamer's average RAM is like 4GB nowadays, I'm quite sure it will be more than enough.


----------



## 8564dan

Im quite skeptical of buying this game on steam.....I purchased Dirt 2 on it and played it for a while and then a couple of months later i did the usual and clicked the play now button to play it and it just did nothing....it didnt load. I had to uninstall Steam, reinstall it and download the whole game again......which i havent finished yet and im pretty sure ive lost all my saved data now too. So im going for a hardcopy of this game i think.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13610564*
> Im quite skeptical of buying this game on steam.....I purchased Dirt 2 on it and played it for a while and then a couple of months later i did the usual and clicked the play now button to play it and it just did nothing....it didnt load. I had to uninstall Steam, reinstall it and download the whole game again......which i havent finished yet and im pretty sure ive lost all my saved data now too. So im going for a hardcopy of this game i think.


You could've saved the savegames.


----------



## pepejovi

I prefer hard copies as well, i like to get something physical for my money, something i can caress on my way back from the store or something that i can browse in the toilet and while waiting for the install to complete







(Manual, obviously, we all do this, don't try to tell me you don't...)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Im quite skeptical of buying this game on steam.....I purchased Dirt 2 on it and played it for a while and then a couple of months later i did the usual and clicked the play now button to play it and it just did nothing....it didnt load. I had to uninstall Steam, reinstall it and download the whole game again......which i havent finished yet and im pretty sure ive lost all my saved data now too. So im going for a hardcopy of this game i think.


I believe the saved games for Dirt are in your documents folder like many games do. I formatted the drive that Steam was on (separate from my Windows drive with My Documents), reinstalled Steam, and didn't lose my NFS Shift saved game.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;13610762*
> (Manual, obviously, we all do this, don't try to tell me you don't...)


Only games I read manuals for is RPG's that are to complex to notice everything just by playing them, like NWN2.

Reading a manual for an FPS seems kind of stupid. LMB to shoot, RMB to aim, WASD to move, what else would you like to know?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Only games I read manuals for is RPG's that are to complex to notice everything just by playing them, like NWN2.

Reading a manual for an FPS seems kind of stupid. LMB to shoot, RMB to aim, WASD to move, what else would you like to know?


Pretty letters?

Dunno, i just usually take them with me to the toilet... no, wait, that came out wrong.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I believe the saved games for Dirt are in your documents folder like many games do. I formatted the drive that Steam was on (separate from my Windows drive with My Documents), reinstalled Steam, and didn't lose my NFS Shift saved game.


Yes, the Saved Games for Dirt 2 are under your My Documents folder.









Also, I rather take Steam any time, love the "backup" function. I need to re-install Windows 7? Sure, you make a backup of your games into another Hard Drive, then restore it, and have all your games back within 5-10 minutes.









Plus I don't get to lose my game CD's.









Let's try to be a bit on topic within the Battlefield 3 theme.


----------



## BreakDown

Has the assault game mode been confirmed for BF3?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;13610762*
> I prefer hard copies as well, i like to get something physical for my money, something i can caress on my way back from the store or *something that i can browse in the toilet and while waiting for the install to complete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Manual, obviously, we all do this, don't try to tell me you don't...)*


what? i dont go to the toilet at all, its so gorse...


----------



## pepejovi

Uhh yeah, lets listen to the big bad moderator, let's just ditch the whole toilet discussion.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Uhh yeah, lets listen to the big bad moderator, let's just ditch the whole toilet discussion.


Yes, save it for the cod games were such discussion belongs.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Uhh yeah, lets listen to the big bad moderator, let's just ditch the whole toilet discussion.


I'm not a bad guy...


----------



## heinz357

....no XP support? seriously! This means I'll have to dual boot just for this!!








Looks to be worth it though!!


----------



## MGX1016

Was it really delayed ... Terrible


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13614502*
> Was it really delayed ... Terrible


Ummm... where are you pulling this from?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heinz357;13612117*
> ....no XP support? seriously! This means I'll have to dual boot just for this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be worth it though!!


Its being developed primarily on DX11 without DX9 support. I read somewhere that DICE was involved with DX11 (and ATI?) long before it was ever released, for BF3.

Also, I'd rather it be delayed than have it rushed it out the door full of bugs. Hopefully DICE doesn't underestimate the server load PC players are going to bring on release day, if anyone remembers when we broke the EA servers when BC2 dropped.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13616628*
> Its being developed primarily on DX11 without DX9 support. I read somewhere that DICE was involved with DX11 (and ATI?) long before it was ever released, for BF3.
> 
> Also, I'd rather it be delayed than have it rushed it out the door full of bugs. Hopefully DICE doesn't underestimate the server load PC players are going to bring on release day, if anyone remembers when we broke the EA servers when BC2 dropped.


If AMD is working with DICE for having better performance on AMD cards, then it's more than welcome to be delayed.









So far Dirt 3 didn't dissapoint me, AWESOME graphics under DX11 and awesome performance too! Never seen it under 100-120fps yet with everything on Ultra and AAx8.

I hope BF3 is as good optimized as Dirt 3.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13614502*
> Was it really delayed ... Terrible


Delayed? I still see it as released 4th November over here....


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like we'll have a Multiplayer gameplay video on June 6th.

Source: Planet Battlefield.

Can't wait!


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks like we'll have a Multiplayer gameplay video on June 6th.

Source: Planet Battlefield.

Can't wait!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks like we'll have a Multiplayer gameplay video on June 6th.

Source: Planet Battlefield.

Can't wait!










This might be the first time i watch a E3 stream. Can't wait.


----------



## kcuestag

Same here.


----------



## bucdan

Finally got the pre order today!


----------



## kcuestag

I'm still waiting for it to be on Steam for pre-order.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13624983*
> I'm still waiting for it to be on Steam for pre-order.


Me too. I don't think I will ever buy a physical game again.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I think I'm like a minority of one around here. I hate Steam and would always prefer a tangible game to a d/l. I also care nothing for the BF3 MP; I just hope the SP campaign is as good as BC2.....


----------



## Higgins

I would be waiting for a steam copy, but for some reason i want to hold it in my hand and see it on my shelf.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13628443*
> I think I'm like a minority of one around here. I hate Steam and would always prefer a tangible game to a d/l. I also care nothing for the BF3 MP; I just hope the SP campaign is as good as BC2.....


I totally understand people who are more in tune with the SP of games rather than the MP but it's a pretty silly thing to say about a game that never had a SP component before, plus we all know SP is not the primary focus.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13628607*
> I would be waiting for a steam copy, but for some reason i want to hold it in my hand and see it on my shelf.


I know that feeling, don't tell me about it, I was stupid enough to re-buy a game once just to have it's retail box in my hands.









However, ever since then I'm a Steam guy, I like all my games being stored there in the same account.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13624983*
> I'm still waiting for it to be on Steam for pre-order.


Same here... I want it now! Steam <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13628443*
> I think I'm like a minority of one around here. I hate Steam and would always prefer a tangible game to a d/l. I also care nothing for the BF3 MP; I just hope the SP campaign is as good as BC2.....


Fair enough that you don't like steam.. But seriously you don't care for the Battlefield 3 multiplayer? Battlefield is almost only about multiplayer!!!!


----------



## Manooloo

I would buy it on Steam also, but in Ireland, it just isn't worth it. The price will be more than if I buy retail and also I want to pre-order at a certain retailer to get the Physical Warfare pack


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13629773*
> Same here... I want it now! Steam <3
> 
> Fair enough that you don't like steam.. But seriously you don't care for the Battlefield 3 multiplayer? Battlefield is almost only about multiplayer!!!!


Some people prefer SP over MP, be it because of the people on-line or just personal preference, its their opinion and it shouldn't matter to you.

I'm gonna play both SP and MP.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Some people prefer SP over MP, be it because of the people on-line or just personal preference, its their opinion and it shouldn't matter to you.

I'm gonna play both SP and MP.


I will play both SP and MP, but still its Battlefield. The number one reason everyone bought it back in the days was because of the epic MP. That's why I wonder why people don't care about the MP. 
No doubt the SP in BF3 looks awesome, but its the MP I and most others will buy it for.


----------



## Higgins

Only reason i even played through the single player in BC2 was because we broke the EA servers during the first few days of release. I legitimately don't understand how people can think that it was awesome.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Only reason i even played through the single player in BC2 was because we broke the EA servers during the first few days of release. I legitimately don't understand how people can think that it was awesome.


Same here... I mean the gameplay wasn't bad, but the story was awful...


----------



## Zackcy

Yes Battlefield is multiplayer. I understand if you like single player, but buying Battlefield for SP is a waste of money IMO. Get it on sale.

Anyways, going to install the Project Reality mod for BF2. BF2 is just too clunkly clunk for me.


----------



## BreakDown

has rush mode been confirmed for BF3? anyone knows anything about it?


----------



## kcuestag

I don't think there's any game mode confirmed yet (?).


----------



## Zackcy

Nothing has been confirmed. Just be patience guys and wait for E3. Nothing else we can do at the moment.


----------



## bucdan

It is just about guaranteed to have Conquest. I mean every Battlefield game had it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;13637793*
> It is just about guaranteed to have Conquest. I mean every Battlefield game had it.


No it will be only TDM & FFA and will have Tactical Nukes!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Yea BF3 is going to be a hardcore deathmatch game, say goodbye to classic BF gameplay. Only kidding. Wait until E3, they'll be showing more.


----------



## Higgins

I wish they'd ax everything except for conquest, but that's a pipe dream.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13638430*
> I wish they'd ax everything except for conquest, but that's a pipe dream.


I wouldn't mind something new, but I'm not crazy about Rush. I like the "infiltrate the enemy base and destroy it" kind of objective, where you have to hack/destroy systems. 2142's Titan mode for instance is AWESOME. Just throw that into a smoother experience (Titan mode would bug out like crazy once the Titan's were moved even an inch) and it's gold!


----------



## Higgins

They could probably do something similar with carriers, kind of like the Iron Gator map in BF2:SF.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13638960*
> They could probably do something similar with carriers, kind of like the Iron Gator map in BF2:SF.


I would kill for a Renegade-style base destroying mode. Automated turrets at random locations every round, maybe surveillance cameras that sound alarms to alert the team of infiltrators.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13639050*
> I would kill for a Renegade-style base destroying mode. Automated turrets at random locations every round, maybe surveillance cameras that sound alarms to alert the team of infiltrators.


Sounds awesome, but doesn't really strike me as something they'd have in a battlefield game.


----------



## thiru

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zackcy*   Yes Battlefield is multiplayer. I understand if you like single player, but buying Battlefield for SP is a waste of money IMO. Get it on sale.

Anyways, going to install the Project Reality mod for BF2. BF2 is just too clunkly clunk for me.  
lol not sure what you mean by 'clunckly clunk' but I'm sure PR is even more. 
Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*   I would kill for a Renegade-style base destroying mode. Automated turrets at random locations every round, maybe surveillance cameras that sound alarms to alert the team of infiltrators.  
In PR you can build TOWs and 50 cals pretty much wherever you want. You have to man them though but that's the awesome part







:
  
 You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13640552*
> In PR you can build TOWs and 50 cals pretty much wherever you want. You have to man them though but that's the awesome part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4J36qCtYlY&hd=1


I... did not know that. I need to play that game.


----------



## kcuestag

In case no one saw them yet;



















They look so nice!


----------



## Waffleboy

Very nice, but when will they give us actual screenshots? E3 I guess...


----------



## Lune

Edit: Lol I just found them by mistake and decided to post them, but Kcuestag already did >< ;/


----------



## exlink

Real question is...when will the multiplayer BETA be?









Also, that is awesome wallpaper! Thanks!


----------



## Higgins

I tried to explain the difference between the progression of CoD games vs Battlefield games to my brother and friend the other day. (They are very different games, they kept bringing it up though) They didn't seem to care that the only new things CoD games have brought are killstreaks, perks, and maps and all BC2 has is that it allows you to "crumble away the walls and stuff." Then my friend said that things can't always progress at the rate that I want them to, and trying to explain the lack of progression and innovation in games lately (specifically CoD) to him was like talking to a brick wall.

Sometimes I just hate people.


----------



## Lune

COD players are fun


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13644708*
> I tried to explain the difference between the progression of CoD games vs Battlefield games to my brother and friend the other day. (They are very different games, they kept bringing it up though) They didn't seem to care that the only new things CoD games have brought are killstreaks, perks, and maps and all BC2 has is that it allows you to "crumble away the walls and stuff." Then my friend said that things can't always progress at the rate that I want them to, and trying to explain the lack of progression and innovation in games lately (specifically CoD) to him was like talking to a brick wall.
> 
> Sometimes I just hate people.


Don't worry, it's the same over here with my big brother.

He just prefers COD in PS3 over BFBC2 in PC because he likes fast-pace games and not team-games like BC2.

Either way, we're the clever ones, we choose the Battlefield saga.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13645040*
> Either way, we're the clever ones, we choose the Battlefield saga.


How does that make you clever?


----------



## kcuestag

I was just kidding.









Anyways, do you guys think Steam will sell that Battlefield: Physical Warfare Pack? or just the Limited Edition?

Considering it says "Physical", chances are... none I guess.









I want it over Steam, but I want that pack too!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13645433*
> I was just kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, do you guys think Steam will sell that Battlefield: Physical Warfare Pack? or just the Limited Edition?
> 
> Considering it says "Physical", chances are... none I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want it over Steam, but I want that pack too!


*Looks at sig rig*

You look like someone who could get both







.

But seriously you could sell/giveaway the CD & the second CD key.


----------



## tianhui

Perhaps they may have a steam pre-order exclusive. That would be nice too.


----------



## Lt.JD

DICE could learn somethings from the PR Devs seriously, PR is epic.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianhui*


Perhaps they may have a steam pre-order exclusive. That would be nice too.


Wouldn't hold your breath on steam having it before the game launches.


----------



## TheReciever

off topic but just wondering how many pages this thread will be before release of the game


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheReciever*


off topic but just wondering how many pages this thread will be before release of the game


Over 9000, of course.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


*Looks at sig rig*

You look like someone who could get both







.

But seriously you could sell/giveaway the CD & the second CD key.


Don't get mad at me, but that idea already came through my mind, haven't discarded it yet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tianhui*


Perhaps they may have a steam pre-order exclusive. That would be nice too.


Yeah, I hope so, I won't buy Battlefield 3 any other place than Steam.


----------



## Gib007

The *Limited Edition: Physical Warfare Pack* only seems to be available from two retailers here in the UK - *GAME* and *Gamestop*. Having said that, I haven't seen it on the latter's website last time I checked. *GAME* sell it for £5.00 above the *Limited Edition's* price tag.

Oh and I apologise if this has been posted before but they've just officially put it up on their Battlefield Facebook page:






They definitely chose the right presenter for it...


----------



## Zackcy

Thank you Gibs. My god Karkand looks beautiful. No more of that dust everywhere, and it's just..........







.

Seriously too many things to quote from that video. @8:28 you can see the developer's map editor and the Rush gamemode is playable on Karkand


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13654120*
> Thank you Gibs. My god Karkand looks beautiful. No more of that dust everywhere, and it's just..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seriously too many things to quote from that video. @8:28 you can see the developer's map editor and the Rush gamemode is playable on Karkand


No problem!
Glad I wasn't re-posting, haha. Oh and WHAT!?
I missed that - Rush mode???








I seriously wanted a Rush mode in BF3 and if this confirms it, I'm totally sold. I like Conquest and all but BFBC2 has spoiled me with the action Rush mode provides.


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, one of the designers mentioned Rush will be playable at Karkand.









I can now say DICE have sold me BF3 already.


----------



## Lt.JD

EA hates Steam just look at what happened to DA2.... steam will get it last most likely. I'm still not overly hyped about this title looks like it's going to be more like BC2 then BF2.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13654262*
> EA hates Steam just look at what happened to DA2.... steam will get it last most likely. I'm still not overly hyped about this title looks like it's going to be more like BC2 then BF2.


What was wrong with BFBC2?
I thought it was great. Hell, I still play it loads!


----------



## Drobomb

The weapons guy in the video called the SKS a sniper rifle. That's the first time I've heard that. While it may be possible to set up a SKS to be a sniper rifle, its really not worth the trouble.

Anyway.

What I really wanted to talk about is the controls for the air vehicles in BF3. I really hope the control more like they did in BF2, instead of how they are in BFBC2. I just can't get used to the clunky feel. Its pretty bad.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13654262*
> EA hates Steam just look at what happened to DA2.... steam will get it last most likely. I'm still not overly hyped about this title looks like it's going to be more like BC2 then BF2.


BC2 didn't have the following, which BF2 had and BF3 will have
-Large maps
-64 players
-Jets
-Prone
-Possibly a return of the commander system

The only thing borrowed from Bad Company may be guns.........and of course the destruction able environments.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13654506*
> BC2 didn't have the following, which BF2 had and BF3 will have
> -Large maps
> -64 players
> -Jets
> -Prone
> -Possibly a return of the commander system
> 
> The only thing borrowed from Bad Company may be guns.........and of course the destruction able environments.


DICE has been talking about simplifying the game. They have talked about going to 4 classes which in my opinion is stupid. It makes no sense that a Medic has an Automatic Rifle in BC2 and Assault shouldn't have both a grenade launcher and ammo packs. It's more than just the 64 players, jets, large maps and prone that I'm looking for. Will their be a regenerative health system? Will their be an expanded commander mode? More VOIP options? More Squad Leader commands? I'm looking for an updated BF2 and I don't think DICE is delivering that. I'm not saying that it's going to suck but a updated BF2 I doubt.

Nothing is wrong with BC2 it is what it is but I would like DICE to stay away from the BC2 "mindset" when they're working on BF2.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13654262*
> EA hates Steam just look at what happened to DA2.... steam will get it last most likely. I'm still not overly hyped about this title looks like it's going to be more like BC2 then BF2.


EA is trying to build up its own digital distribution arm, so that it won't have to pay out middleman costs to Valve. BF3 won't be released on Steam until after the game is out.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13654751*
> DICE has been talking about simplifying the game. They have talked about going to 4 classes which in my opinion is stupid. It makes no sense that a Medic has an Automatic Rifle in BC2 and Assault shouldn't have both a grenade launcher and ammo packs. It's more than just the 64 players, jets, large maps and prone that I'm looking for. Will their be a regenerative health system? Will their be an expanded commander mode? More VOIP options? More Squad Leader commands? I'm looking for an updated BF2 and I don't think DICE is delivering that. I'm not saying that it's going to suck but a updated BF2 I doubt.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with BC2 it is what it is but I would like DICE to stay away from the BC2 "mindset" when they're working on BF2.


Good points, but the medic didn't have an automatic rifle in bf2







?
I really do hope DICE does go with the BF2 route that is. I mean if they do a hybrid (BF2 style maps, lots of vehicles, 5+ flags, 64 players) and yet do not have proper VOIP support or commanders it will be well........







.

I didn't know there would be 4 classes again. Honestly thought, the Assualt in BF2 is pretty useless, so splicing it with the support class was a good move in my opinion(at least in BC2).

DICE is in a position were many people are starting to gain interest in there game, and are coming from BC2, so full sequel to BF2 seems not very likely.

This is still mostly speculation though.

EDIT: Oh you meant the medic having a machine gun. Yeah I see what you mean now. AK-47 is an automatic rifle







.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;13654994*
> EA is trying to build up its own digital distribution arm, so that it won't have to pay out middleman costs to Valve. BF3 won't be released on Steam until after the game is out.


If someone wants a digital copy then where do they preorder it from then? Just wondering as im not sure whether to go hard copy or digital myself?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

This is what a 2010 engine looks like. I wonder who will be able to play BF3 and then go back to MW2/3 without puking all over their screen...

I love this distance you can see in the new alpha footage. No sneaking around anymore.

THIS GAME CANT COME OUT SOON ENUF!!!!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13655074*
> If someone wants a digital copy then where do they preorder it from then? Just wondering as im not sure whether to go hard copy or digital myself?


A digital preorder can be done right from EA store. Thats where I ordered mine. I want all my money to go to EA/DICE on this one.

You could wait for steam to release it... Im sorry but Im not getting screwed over AGAIN this time and be sitting there waiting for the STEAM version to be ready while everyone else plays for a day or two.... NOT THIS TIME.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13655071*
> EDIT: Oh you meant the medic having a machine gun. Yeah I see what you mean now. AK-47 is an automatic rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In the American military the guy with the light machine gun like the M249 SAW is called the Automatic Rifleman that's why I called it an AR.


----------



## Waffleboy




----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13654506*
> BC2 didn't have the following, which BF2 had and BF3 will have
> -Large maps
> -64 players
> -Jets
> -Prone
> -Possibly a return of the commander system
> 
> The only thing borrowed from Bad Company may be guns.........*and of course the destruction able environments.*


You do realise that BC2's destructable environments are scripted, and that they are largely an offshoot from developing the frostbite 2.0 engine for BF3...

It was like licking the eggbeaters before the cake is baked!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13655415*


I need to see some more info before they get my dollars.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13655487*
> I need to see some more info before they get my dollars.


Well, they had a guarantee of my money once they said "battlefield", so


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13655415*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13655468*
> You do realise that BC2's destructable environments are scripted, and that they are largely an offshoot from developing the frostbite 2.0 engine for BF3...


Ummm.... no. They're not. You're misunderstanding what everyone's trying to say here.

Scripted:

You approach a building, and when you reach a specific point, (example: across the street from the building) the building collapses due it being coded to do so at that given moment. You don't actually blow up the buildings yourself, the game is just coded to blow up a random building that you couldn't blow up yourself if you desired to.

Not scripted:

The buildings are just there, and you destroy them at your own will, piece by piece with explosives. The actions of the players determine whether the building will collapse or not.

Yes, BC2's buildings all collapse "the same way." In that sense, the animation of the destruction is scripted, but not the destruction itself.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13655883*
> Ummm.... no. They're not. You're misunderstanding what "scripted" means.
> 
> Scripted:
> 
> You approach a building, and when you reach a specific point, the building collapses due it being coded to do so.
> 
> Not scripted:
> 
> The buildings are just there, and you destroy them at your own will, piece by piece with explosives.


scripted i.e rehearsed, not code based...
For example: this piece of building will always be destroyed the exact same way...

BF3 with be reactive destruction, as you do something different it gets destroyed differently...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13655903*
> scripted i.e rehearsed, not code based...
> For example: this piece of building will always be destroyed the exact same way...
> 
> BF3 with be reactive destruction, as you do something different it gets destroyed differently...


I edited my last post a minute ago. Exactly: Scripted means the ENTIRE destruction of a building was rehearsed. The player took no part at all in the destruction. Building A was coded to just collapse when the player accomplished such goal or reached such destination. BC2's destruction ANIMATIONS may be scripted, but not the destruction itself as that is controlled by the players. Scripted: That building will collapse no matter what, there's no way around it, it is scripted into the game. BC2 doesn't work that way unless you are referring to a random piece of the single player.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13656027*
> I edited my last post a minute ago. Exactly: Scripted means the ENTIRE destruction of a building was rehearsed. The player took no part at all in the destruction. Building A was coded to just collapse when the player accomplished such goal or reached such destination. BC2's destruction ANIMATIONS may be scripted, but not the destruction itself as that is controlled by the players. Scripted: That building will collapse no matter what, there's no way around it, it is scripted into the game. BC2 doesn't work that way unless you are referring to a random piece of the single player.


watch this at 1:40

is that really how you expect a building to act when c4 is placed on the outside?

It is as though they have certain destruction points, that if you hit near them with explosives they blow up...

I bet everytime you goto that building and blow it up with c4, it'll act the exact same way, this is what i mean by scripted... Rehearsed!


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13656227*
> watch this at 1:40
> 
> is that really how you expect a building to act when c4 is placed on the outside?
> 
> It is as though they have certain destruction points, that if you hit near them with explosives they blow up...
> 
> I bet everytime you goto that building and blow it up with c4, it'll act the exact same way, this is what i mean by scripted... Rehearsed!


Player interaction is what is sought after.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13656227*
> watch this at 1:40
> 
> is that really how you expect a building to act when c4 is placed on the outside?
> 
> It is as though they have certain destruction points, that if you hit near them with explosives they blow up...
> 
> I bet everytime you goto that building and blow it up with c4, it'll act the exact same way, this is what i mean by scripted... Rehearsed!


Yes, again, the ANIMATIONS are always the same, but that is not what everyone refers to when they are saying "lol MW3's destruction is so totally scripted." The destruction ITSELF in BC2 is not scripted, as the buildings don't always just collapse. The destruction itself in MW3 (not just the animation) IS scripted, as the player doesn't do any of the destroying; the buildings are SCRIPTED to collapse. I'd really like for someone else to jump in on this to clear it up.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13655883*
> Ummm.... no. They're not. You're misunderstanding what everyone's trying to say here.
> 
> Scripted:
> 
> You approach a building, and when you reach a specific point, (example: across the street from the building) the building collapses due it being coded to do so at that given moment. You don't actually blow up the buildings yourself, the game is just coded to blow up a random building that you couldn't blow up yourself if you desired to.
> 
> Not scripted:
> 
> The buildings are just there, and you destroy them at your own will, piece by piece with explosives. The actions of the players determine whether the building will collapse or not.
> 
> Yes, BC2's buildings all collapse "the same way." In that sense, the animation of the destruction is scripted, but not the destruction itself.


So this is the final version of this post? lol

Ok, i think we have come to an understanding, the animations are scripted, which is entirely my point...

The original quote was that BF3 "would get destructable environments from BC2" but i disagreed because BF3's engine will be so much more advanced...

BC2 was like Frostbite 0.5 compared to Frostbite 2.0 in BF3


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13656312*
> Yes, again, the ANIMATIONS are scripted, but that is not what everyone refers to when they are comparing the destruction seen in the MW3 trailer versus the destruction in BC2. The destruction ITSELF in MW3 (not just the animation) is scripted. I'd really like for someone else to jump in on this to clear it up.


Whoa, hold up...

Who's talking about MW3?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I wasn't saying that anyone was, I was just pointing out that saying BC2 has scripted destruction was incorrect, as MW3 is an example of scripted destruction, not BC2. Yes, BC2's destruction animation is all the same, but that is not what everyone means when they say scripted destruction; they are referring to the actual act of the buildings being destroyed, not how they look while they are being destroyed.


----------



## kcuestag

Come on guys, stop arguing, we all know the fact this game will be the Game of the Year.









We will all enjoy it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13656396*
> I wasn't saying that anyone was, I was just pointing out that saying BC2 has scripted destruction was incorrect, as MW3 is an example of scripted destruction, not BC2. Yes, BC2's destruction animation is all the same, but that is not what everyone means when they say scripted destruction; they are referring to the actual act of the buildings being destroyed, not how they look while they are being destroyed.


So we are debating the context in which i use the word "scripted"?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13656339*
> So this is the final version of this post? lol
> 
> Ok, i think we have come to an understanding, the animations are scripted, which is entirely my point...
> 
> The original quote was that BF3 "would get destructable environments from BC2" but i disagreed because BF3's engine will be so much more advanced...
> 
> BC2 was like Frostbite 0.5 compared to Frostbite 2.0 in BF3


BF3 wont' have dynamic destruction.

In BC2 if the building takes enough damage to certain parts of it, for example in most two stories if you place C4s appropriately such as one under the stairs and one in each corner, the building will collapse. The destruction pattern is always the same and the way the building collapses/where the parts fall are always the same. If you were to shoot a rocket and all the walls of the buildings, eventually it would collapse, in the same pattern had you placed C4 everyone and blown it up.

Also, it would be virtually impossible to have full dynamic destruction with multiplayer, considering all the networking bandwidth that would take. You would have to sync every single player with "how" the building fell, piece by piece.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13656414*
> Come on guys, stop arguing, we all know the fact this game will be the Game of the Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will all enjoy it.


No arguing here! (For the record Ishinomori I wasn't bashing on you, just pointing out that "scripted" isn't what you were making it to be)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13656421*
> So we are debating the context in which i use the word "scripted"?


Yes, that's all I was pointing out from the beginning. I knew exactly what you were referring to, I was just pointing out that BC2's destruction is not "scripted" in its most base form, which is like MW3/any other game that simply SHOWS a building collapsing.

And Zacky's got it right... there was a pretty detailed debated before about how heavy the load would be on servers for full dynamic destruction, so say goodbye to that in BF3.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13656425*
> BF3 wont' have dynamic destruction.
> 
> In BC2 if the building takes enough damage to certain parts of it, for example in most two stories if you place C4s appropriately such as one under the stairs and one in each corner, the building will collapse. The destruction pattern is always the same and the way the building collapses/where the parts fall are always the same. If you were to shoot a rocket and all the walls of the buildings, eventually it would collapse, in the same pattern had you placed C4 everyone and blown it up.
> 
> Also, it would be virtually impossible to have full dynamic destruction with multiplayer, considering all the networking bandwidth that would take. You would have to sync every single player with "how" the building fell, piece by piece.


So dynamic destruction will inevitably be reserved for the SP side of BF3? like that of the Faultline trailer?


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm no expert, but to reduce load on the server, couldn't the destruction be done on the clients? I guess you would need to make sure the destruction runs the same in the same conditions perfectly so the map is uniform for everyone, but seems to me that wouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13656504*
> I'm no expert, but to reduce load on the server, couldn't the destruction be done on the clients? I guess you would need to make sure the destruction runs the same in the same conditions perfectly so the map is uniform for everyone, but seems to me that wouldn't be too difficult.


That wouldn't work, because at times on YOUR screen you'll see a building that totally crushed someone, but due to lag, on their screen they were totally clear of the falling building. It has to be synchronized and to do that, it means the server has to do the work. Not sure if that was clear enough but here's a more detailed drawing of it:

Person 1: Blows up building from a distance, sees it tumble down on person 2, who was standing still next to the building due to lag.

Person 2: Has been running non stop, sees the building starting to collapse but runs past it.

Person 1 on their screen will see person 2 being crushed completely, but person 2 clearly wasn't anywhere near the building according to their screen.

Person 1 would rage. Or person 2 would rage if they just died 100 ft away from the collapse.

The server has to be the one to process the collapse, that way it can establish whether person 2 was within the damage area or not at the time of the collapse. It would also probably be pretty easy to cheat out of the death if the destruction was all done client-side.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13656482*
> So dynamic destruction will inevitably be reserved for the SP side of BF3? like that of the Faultline trailer?


Not likely.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13616628*
> Its being developed primarily on DX11 without DX9 support. I read somewhere that DICE was involved with DX11 (and ATI?) long before it was ever released, for BF3.
> 
> Also, I'd rather it be delayed than have it rushed it out the door full of bugs. Hopefully DICE doesn't underestimate the server load PC players are going to bring on release day, if anyone remembers when we broke the EA servers when BC2 dropped.


Bf3 servers will probably be private like bf2... Maybe a few ea servers for release but they should release dev packs for mp servers way before ...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I agree. As much as everyone one wants the destruction to be dynamic, it cant be.

I think the difference you will see is the level of "micro" damage that can be done compared to BC2. You will be able to do much more levels of damage to a specific area and see the results vs after X amount of damage this result will happen.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13657123*
> Bf3 servers will probably be private like bf2... Maybe a few ea servers for release but they should release dev packs for mp servers way before ...


I mean we broke the EA login server from the amount of PC gamers trying to sign in and play BC2 during release week. The actual BC2 servers were still running, but no one could login to their account in order to even join a game.









From what we've seen, destruction 3.0 (or whatever they're calling it) is going to be a much more advanced version of destruction 2.0 and allow for more micro-destruction. Instead of an entire wall being there or not there, different weapons will be able to damage the environment differently. If anyone saw the destruction 3.0 slide show, it showed ceilings being destroyed as well as sections of walls being able to be destroyed instead of all or nothing. Hopefully they give us a little bit more variation in buildings this time around.


----------



## rogueblade

The destruction won't be completely dynamic, as one of the devs said in an earlier interview, I even pasted the line earlier in the thread.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13657386*
> From what we've seen, destruction 3.0 (or whatever they're calling it) is going to be a much more advanced version of destruction 2.0 and allow for more micro-destruction. Instead of an entire wall being there or not there, different weapons will be able to damage the environment differently. If anyone saw the *destruction 3.0 slide show*, it showed ceilings being destroyed as well as sections of walls being able to be destroyed instead of all or nothing. Hopefully they give us a little bit more variation in buildings this time around.


Wait they were running it on a GTX 580 right? Slide show? It's that graphic intense







.?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13657652*
> Wait they were running it on a GTX 580 right? Slide show? It's that graphic intense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .?


No, he probably means an actual slide show.


----------



## thiru

Well finally finished downloading that video. While the guys' attitudes are nice and all, I still don't see it in their work. Rush, really? How does a game mode where 3/4th of the map are locked and inaccessible fit with "Battlefield"?


----------



## Higgins

Yeah, thats why i didn't respond.









Thought i had the slideshow bookmarked, but was able to find it again.

http://www.slideshare.net/DICEStudio/siggraph10-arrdestruction-maskinginfrostbite2

Has a few shots of destruction in FB2.

EDIT: Agree with you Thiru. Wish they'd ax rush mode for BF3. I can only take so much in BC2 even.


----------



## Microsis




----------



## Gib007

Only having one mode in BF3 would be annoying and lacking in features. Rush mode provides amazing action hotspots and besides, having both means there's choice. I for one very rarely play Conquest. The times I play it are when I've just finished a Rush match and the server switches to Conquest.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;13658214*
> Only having one mode in BF3 would be annoying and lacking in features. Rush mode provides amazing action hotspots and besides, having both means there's choice. I for one very rarely play Conquest. The times I play it are when I've just finished a Rush match and the server switches to Conquest.


Didn't hurt BF2. Sounds like you've only played BC2. I assure you, from a 'BF' point of view, rush makes no sense and stands against everything it's about.


----------



## pjBSOD

Watched the EA_Pwned video. I'm so excited for this game.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13658087*
> Well finally finished downloading that video. While the guys' attitudes are nice and all, I still don't see it in their work. Rush, really? How does a game mode where 3/4th of the map are locked and inaccessible fit with "Battlefield"?


Agreed can you imagine the nade spam... and now cover disappears.

DICE still hasn't confirmed mod tools that's a big negative for me.


----------



## Zackcy

Off-topic: Fastest way to backup Steam games to another internal drive?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13658824*
> Off-topic: Fastest way to backup Steam games to another internal drive?


Using the built-in backup tool?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard;13658832*
> Using the built-in backup tool?


But it makes all these CD files any everything. And it's SLOW. And you have to do it one game at a time even though you check every single one.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13658932*
> But it makes all these CD files any everything. And it's SLOW. *And you have to do it one game at a time even though you check every single one.*


No, you don't. If you check multiple games, it'll put them in the same backup and let you choose which of them to install when you use the backup. Trust me, I've just used the backups for Crysis, Warhead and Wars.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13658932*
> But it makes all these CD files any everything. And it's SLOW. And you have to do it one game at a time even though you check every single one.


If you have multiple hard drives, you can just move your entire Steam folder over and move it back in full. I literally just did that today.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13658954*
> If you have multiple hard drives, you can just move your entire Steam folder over and move it back in full. I literally just did that today.


Thanks man. Doing that.







.

And it will just be fine when it comes time to restore?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13658145*
> Higgins, you and I need to meet up for some BC2 soon. I have a Mumble voice server we can play on, and you can bring in any friends with you.


You've...........never..........invited me







.

What is this blasphemy







! I take that rep back!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13658282*
> Didn't hurt BF2. Sounds like you've only played BC2. I assure you, from a 'BF' point of view, rush makes no sense and stands against everything it's about.


Actually, I played:

- Battlefield 1942
- Battlefield Vietnam
- Battlefield 2
- Battlefield Bad Company 2

I poured a lot of hours into each. I just felt that one gametype was too little. I loved Battlefield 2, yes, but having the choice of how to play is great. It's nice to have variation in the same "universe". Besides, having both doesn't hurt if they're each done well. Those who hate Rush can always play Conquest, and vice versa!


----------



## xmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13658576*
> Agreed can you imagine the nade spam... and now cover disappears.
> 
> DICE still hasn't confirmed mod tools that's a big negative for me.


I doubt there's going to be any mod tools.

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=164795
Quote:


> *Chances of Battlefield 3 Mod Support Shrinking*
> 
> Aus Gamers posted an interview they had with DICE's Patrick Bach about Battlefield 3. When asked about mod support for Battlefield 3, the answer was basically a no comment. Bach goes on to say that "in general" games are more complicated and mods are a declining. Based on that, chances of mod support in Battlefield 3 seem to be slim. Thanks M0t0rBreath.
> 
> *AG*: The older Battlefield games on PC were massively popular among the mod community, but Bad Company 2 obviously didn't offer that functionality. Will we be seeing a return to form there for Battlefield 3 with mod support?
> 
> *Patrick*: We haven't released any information on those kind of details yet. In general though, games are becoming more and more complicated to build. We're using a lot of bits and pieces from third-party middleware and stuff like that to be able to build the games we're building today. Everyone thinks they want mod support but not that many people use it, to be honest. We do have a very avid group of people that really love the mod support.
> 
> So I'm really sorry to say, but it is a declining kind of art form. Which we see as a very, very sad thing, because we have recruited a lot of mod people to DICE actually. It's becoming more and more complicated to build games in general so I think the mod community will shrink further in the future to be honest.


----------



## Aden Florian

Here's a page with a bunch of screen caps from the pwned video:

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/screenshots/?subcat=58&game=15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13658282*
> Didn't hurt BF2. Sounds like you've only played BC2. I assure you, from a 'BF' point of view, rush makes no sense and stands against everything it's about.


Yes, but BF2 had mod tools. I don't see anything wrong with having more gametypes, just don't play it.


----------



## rogueblade

Just watched the full video. While awesome, I was scared by how often they mentioned 'controller', 'game pad', 'rumble' and 'console'. And not only how often, but they kept referring to the console related things before they mentioned anything PC. It's like the consoles were more on their mind, it's always what came up first. *shivers*


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13659987*
> Just watched the full video. While awesome, I was scared by how often they mentioned 'controller', 'game pad', 'rumble' and 'console'. And not only how often, but they kept referring to the console related things before they mentioned anything PC. It's like the consoles were more on their mind, it's always what came up first. *shivers*


Yeah, I also noticed that, but let's wait and see in the E3.









I still have high hopes on this game being a PC Port.


----------



## ChronoBodi

So any mod tools?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Thanks man. Doing that.







.

And it will just be fine when it comes time to restore?

You've...........never..........invited me







.

What is this blasphemy







! I take that rep back!


??? I've played with you several times. And yes, it'll just work when you restore it. Just install Steam and put your entire folder back in.


----------



## MGX1016

Lol ddos ea he'll yeaaaaaa

I hope it doesn't crash I'm going to be on a plane to Ea HQ TO YELL

I seriously can't wait for this game. This thread keeps me alive


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gib007*


Actually, I played:

- Battlefield 1942
- Battlefield Vietnam
- Battlefield 2
- Battlefield Bad Company 2

I poured a lot of hours into each. I just felt that one gametype was too little. I loved Battlefield 2, yes, but having the choice of how to play is great. It's nice to have variation in the same "universe". Besides, having both doesn't hurt if they're each done well. Those who hate Rush can always play Conquest, and vice versa!










My worry is that they are not delivering on what they promised. They said it was a true BF sequel, yet half the features come from BC.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


??? I've played with you several times. And yes, it'll just work when you restore it. Just install Steam and put your entire folder back in.


I swear there has been some cross-continental magnetic wave that has knocked out everyone's sarcasm detector







................


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13659987*
> Just watched the full video. While awesome, I was scared by how often they mentioned 'controller', 'game pad', 'rumble' and 'console'. And not only how often, but they kept referring to the console related things before they mentioned anything PC. It's like the consoles were more on their mind, it's always what came up first. *shivers*


Check this article out....i have confidence that it is going to be a PC port...
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/288293/news/battlefield-3-pc-console-ports-not-how-we-do-things-says-dice/


----------



## 8564dan

Finally!....








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W__UkA1mOFM[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Finally what? Also this is obviously going to be a PC port, come on guys.. can't you see how much this game is changing the PC world..


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13664586*
> Finally what? Also this is obviously going to be a PC port, come on guys.. can't you see how much this game is changing the PC world..










Oops i guess im behind as i didnt realize this video had been out for a while already lol


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13660062*
> So any mod tools?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Not with EA running things, but I guess you never know.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13662773*
> My worry is that they are not delivering on what they promised. They said it was a true BF sequel, yet half the features come from BC.


Well it's ok - it's as if the franchise has evolved. They'll include features from both to keep it to being Battlefield but not Battlefield from five years ago. Personally, I feel having evolution in games besides graphics is a good thing. I don't think there's anything I dislike about Battlefield Bad Company 2 so I'm all for it.


----------



## Lune

I don't want full BF2 copy.. they should mix it up a bit and make something better! get best things from BF2 and BC2


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;13665277*
> Well it's ok - it's as if the franchise has evolved. They'll include features from both to keep it to being Battlefield but not Battlefield from five years ago. Personally, I feel having evolution in games besides graphics is a good thing. I don't think there's anything I dislike about Battlefield Bad Company 2 so I'm all for it.


Not enough vehicles. Game is much much MUCH more based on infantry than the classic BF games. If your going to make a BF2 sequel and take game play features from BC2..........your doing it wrong.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;13665277*
> Well it's ok - it's as if the franchise has evolved. They'll include features from both to keep it to being Battlefield but not Battlefield from five years ago. Personally, I feel having evolution in games besides graphics is a good thing. I don't think there's anything I dislike about Battlefield Bad Company 2 so I'm all for it.


They have 2 different franchises, how about they keep it that way?


----------



## Gib007

Sorry but I don't see the issue. Infantry combat is much more intense and fun than vehicular combat. I always enjoyed Strike at Karkand "infantry-only" servers for that reason. Having said that, one can always have lots of maps with varying game modes like Rush and Conquest, with Conquest opening up the maps with more vehicles. Problem solved. I bet that's what they do because I doubt Rush mode will have such large maps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13665654*
> I don't want full BF2 copy.. they should mix it up a bit and make something better! get best things from BF2 and BC2


Indeed.


----------



## Lt.JD

The best part of BC2 is the frostbite 1.5 engine. We're getting the 2.0 engine in BF3. I don't think their is anything else worth taking from BC2

The sound in BC2 is awesome but that has to do with the engine.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgins

BC2 is scaled down compared to BF2 about as much as CoD games are scaled down compared to BC2. If BF3 is going to be a true sequel to BF2, they better be taking the gameplay from BF2 instead of BC2.


----------



## iCeMaN57

When is the beta coming out?


----------



## kcuestag

Is there any Official BFBC2 thread? I can only find the Vietnam thread.

By the way, is it just me and my friends, or are all European servers lagging? We tried 10 different servers, and everyone was complaining about lag in all of them, looks like EA/DICE has screwed their servers for some reason.


----------



## MGX1016

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXaFw7aC9GE&feature=player_embedded#at=76

:OOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Finally some Jet footage, and new maps images compared to bf2


----------



## 1ijoe

The game is looking good... really good.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13667120*
> The best part of BC2 is the frostbite 1.5 engine. We're getting the 2.0 engine in BF3. I don't think their is anything else worth taking from BC2
> 
> The sound in BC2 is awesome but that has to do with the engine.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk


Rush mode for those of us who need it!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ijoe;13669332*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is looking good... really good.










You donth have the Video that only contains that do you? (not the Pwned one)


----------



## 1ijoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;13669414*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You donth have the Video that only contains that do you? (not the Pwned one)


If I did I would of posted it. I grabbed it from here.


----------



## Waffleboy

Gameplay footage taken from the latest interview: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_2-lBWfMAw&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Norlig

Luv it!!!

Gief Beta already!


----------



## 8564dan

The updated maps from BF2 are awesome! Cant wait to play them with the new engine!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I didnt care for beta access before... I want it now!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


BC2 is scaled down compared to BF2 about as much as CoD games are scaled down compared to BC2. If BF3 is going to be a true sequel to BF2, they better be taking the gameplay from BF2 instead of BC2.


This.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gib007*


Sorry but I don't see the issue. Infantry combat is much more intense and fun than vehicular combat. I always enjoyed Strike at Karkand "infantry-only" servers for that reason. Having said that, one can always have lots of maps with varying game modes like Rush and Conquest, with Conquest opening up the maps with more vehicles. Problem solved. I bet that's what they do because I doubt Rush mode will have such large maps.

Indeed.


oddly enough, no one makes you get in a vehicle, and infantry vs vehicle fighting is even more fun than infantry vs infantry, as you just beat something that should have killed you.

I dont think any game other than battlefield gets the great feeling of riding in a transport chopper with your squad across the map, doding AA fire and other hazards for a couple minutes, and parachute in to the CP and take it over. Those things never get old, and you will always remember them.

Something bc2, and cod cannot recreate.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


oddly enough, no one makes you get in a vehicle, and infantry vs vehicle fighting is even more fun than infantry vs infantry, as you just beat something that should have killed you.

I dont think any game other than battlefield gets the great feeling of riding in a transport chopper with your squad across the map, doding AA fire and other hazards for a couple minutes, and parachute in to the CP and take it over. Those things never get old, and you will always remember them.

Something bc2, and cod cannot recreate.


True, I agree. I much love transport helicopters and the satisfaction of destroying tanks when they tried to get me whilst on foot. I guess it would work well anyway - Rush with smaller maps and less vehicles and Conquest with larger maps and lots of vehicles including fighter jets/bombers. Perfect.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


oddly enough, no one makes you get in a vehicle, and infantry vs vehicle fighting is even more fun than infantry vs infantry, as you just beat something that should have killed you.

*I dont think any game other than battlefield gets the great feeling of riding in a transport chopper with your squad across the map, doding AA fire and other hazards for a couple minutes, and parachute in to the CP and take it over. Those things never get old, and you will always remember them.*

Something bc2, and cod cannot recreate.


This

Always a great feeling, and i loved being that chopper pilot!









Honestly can't wait!

P.S: Nvidia need to release Kelper before BF3... Sales would be through the roof no doubt.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13669009*
> Is there any Official BFBC2 thread? I can only find the Vietnam thread.
> 
> By the way, is it just me and my friends, or are all European servers lagging? We tried 10 different servers, and everyone was complaining about lag in all of them, looks like EA/DICE has screwed their servers for some reason.


Well I mostly play at servers from Norway and the UK, and I can't say I notice anything really. But my friend says he get massive start lag every time he spawn, and many other complain often about lag.
I rarely get any lag, but it sure is more than before. So no idea whats going on now!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13673045*
> This
> 
> Always a great feeling, and i loved being that chopper pilot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly can't wait!


Agreed. Can't wait to play some jets







Best part of BF2 and I miss it









TBH My joystick has a stupidly thick amount of dust, I haven't used it in so long!


----------



## Zackcy

Razer is givivng info early? 
http://www.razerzone.com/bf3

http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/75588283383545856


----------



## Higgins

Signed up. Wonder what they'll be releasing? Special OMGBBQ BF3 keyboards? I'll take 5!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Signed up. Wonder what they'll be releasing? Special OMGBBQ BF3 keyboards? I'll take 5!


Lol I hope there mechanical. I'm getting one soon.


----------



## kcuestag

Hopefully they will make an official date for the BETA and the final game in the E3.

*Fingers Crossed*.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Hopefully they will make an official date for the BETA and the final game in the E3.

*Fingers Crossed*.


I think they'll have MP @ E3. MOH was like that ( in terms of production cycle, the time it was released vs it was available @ E3).


----------



## Lune

Wait so... 4 more days until multiplayer footage (is that 100% sure?) and maybe beta date announce?

How can I watch it online ;o can I buy it somewhere? like blizzcon livestream


----------



## kcuestag

As far as I know last year the E3 had many live stream links for free, so hopefully we'll be able to see it this year again.


----------



## Lune

ill just buy it and share it here for everyone lol (if thats possible)


----------



## phobus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


As far as I know last year the E3 had many live stream links for free, so hopefully we'll be able to see it this year again.










There you go:

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phobus*


There you go:

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


Thanks a lot, saving it to bookmarks.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phobus*


There you go:

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


Thanks, bookmark'd.


----------



## Waffleboy

If that stream goes down/is laggy (which happens a lot), you can also try IGN or gametrailers, links should be obvious from their front pages.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13722046*
> Wait so... 4 more days until multiplayer footage (*is that 100% sure?*) and maybe beta date announce?
> 
> How can I watch it online ;o can I buy it somewhere? like blizzcon livestream


Pretty much.
Quote:


> @RollieThePollie: RollieThePollie is back! Recording MP all day long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RollieThePollie: 4 hours of recording MP with @Noken in #bf3 done. Had a blast playing. Now we need to trim it down to a minute or so Phuew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @SteveRocha34: When is the vid goin to drop?
> 
> @RollieThePollie: @SteveRocha34 E3


PlanetBattlefield.com


----------



## blackalphabet

looking forward to BF3 =]

64 player maps are finally back. i think 32 player maps were kinda small in BC2 ):

just re-installed BF2 & BF2142 just to get that true BATTLEFIELD feel.

commanders & squad leaders

64 player maps means ... total chaos and destruction . my ears will be in love.

hopefully DICE doesn't fail us. if successful ..... *GOD? IS THAT YOU FINALLY .... ?* you've come to destroy and shat on COD ? THANK YOU SO MUCH...

im glad this is built for the PC community, we need an ERA changing FPS multiplayer game. and DICE has answered our callings.

consoles shouldn't be superior to PC . PC should be a GOD looking down forever upon consoles.

consoles are for kids. PC's are for real men and women. i'm glad DICE is attracting more of the RATED M FOR MATURE . instead of RATED K FOR KIDS like Call of Duty.

see you guys on the battlefield .


----------



## Addictedtokaos

*i am bf3 ready! Give me beta!!!*


----------



## Ryanb213

I will slap anyone who buys MW3 for pc.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;13727199*
> I will slap anyone who buys MW3 for pc.


Can we do it together?


----------



## Zackcy

I'm loving BF2 @ the moment. You've all played it out probably, but it's new to me







.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;13727199*
> I will slap anyone who buys MW3 for pc.


I'm buying both.


----------



## Zackcy

Yes, problem.


----------



## Lune

Didn't they already confirm no dedicated servers for MW3? lmao


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13728523*
> Didn't they already confirm no dedicated servers for MW3? lmao


For now, it's just a rumor.


----------



## Higgins

Can't wait for E3.

If MoH LE is the only way into the BF3 beta, i'm going to start punting kittens.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


I will slap anyone who buys MW3 for pc.



As inferior CoD is to any Battlefield game when it comes to multiplayer, the CoD single player on the hardest difficulty is always an OK game/story.

I'm 100% Battlefield>CoD but i'm no hater jumping on a band wagon, I will not deprive myself of playing 2 good games in 2011/2012 just because I want to hate CoD like some.

Battlefield will own CoD but I will buy both, the only multiplayer i play tho, will be BF3.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


As inferior CoD is to any Battlefield game when it comes to multiplayer, the CoD single player on the hardest difficulty is always an OK game/story.

I'm 100% Battlefield>CoD but i'm no hater jumping on a band wagon, I will not deprive myself of playing 2 good games in 2011/2012 just because I want to hate CoD like some.

Battlefield will own CoD but I will buy both, the only multiplayer i play tho, will be BF3.



I haven't played a CoD game since CoD4, but I've always thought if I were to actually waste my money on it, it would be for Single player. Battlefield games have never really had a single player so, that's kinda new to us pc guys, and most of us probably don't really care about the single player aspect of BF3. Aside from familiarizing myself with BF3, I really don't care what the single player part of it is like. IMO Battlefield games are not about single player.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


I haven't played a CoD game since CoD4, but I've always thought if I were to actually waste my money on it, it would be for Single player. Battlefield games have never really had a single player so, that's kinda new to us pc guys, and most of us probably don't really care about the single player aspect of BF3. Except for familiarizing myself with BF3, I don't care what the single player part of it is like. Battlefield is not about single player.


I agree with you, I think Battlefield is and always has been about the multiplayer.

Although, when my squad mates are terrible and I've put in a good night of multiplayer (or the net is down) I do enjoy getting into the Single Player just to kill time and most of the time I end up half enjoying it.

Cheers


----------



## WBaS

I've always been a multiplayer kind of guy myself. The single player trailer looked pretty good though. I think I've only played through single player on 3 FPS games; Goldeneye (N64), SOCOM (PS2), and COD4MW (PC). But if BF3 single player is as good as it looks, I'll probably play through that too. I've always found multiplayer more fun.


----------



## thiru

http://kotaku.com/5808095/ea-is-launching-its-own-steam-competitor

If that comes out before BF3, then it might not release on steam.


----------



## james8

multiplayer is definitely more fun but the value of the game rests in single player. if a game doesn't have single player, no one will buy it after like 3 years when all the servers are dead. (example far cry)
i prefer single player 'cause of graphics and no "lag". but multi is more fun of course


----------



## [email protected]

Subbed! I am looking forward to this! But i hope to GOD this one is the one where CHEATERS cannot even win in this game this time! FINALLY a game we can play with some serious skills and incredible experience on the battlefield.

I am very very excited about this. I cannot wait. Since it's in fall perfect timing to be ready for holiday seasons and you can upgrade a lot of goodies before the finale release of the game.

Is there a specific date when it comes out? What about the beta though?

DICE better not disappoint us and i honestly don't think they will!!


----------



## james8

^hopefully EA don't rush DICE and make them pull a crysis 2. man cheating and bugs in that game is horrible. i'm still addicted though.


----------



## Cranky000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13734591*
> http://kotaku.com/5808095/ea-is-launching-its-own-steam-competitor
> 
> If that comes out before BF3, then it might not release on steam.


I DO NOT LIKE THIS, steam has always been solid... after many computer problems and moving houses... losing countless game CD's ive really learnt how great steam is...

EA will just wack the prices up and make it look pretty : DO NOT WANT

BF3: DO WANT! WANT SO BAD IT HURTS


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13734591*
> http://kotaku.com/5808095/ea-is-launching-its-own-steam-competitor
> 
> If that comes out before BF3, then it might not release on steam.


This is a sad day for me.









If it doesn't come out via Steam, I'll be very dissapointed.


----------



## Foxdie

steam was always easier than ea downloader.. i swear ea itself with all the confusing logins is horrible and this origin thing will solve nothing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13734591*
> http://kotaku.com/5808095/ea-is-launching-its-own-steam-competitor
> 
> If that comes out before BF3, then it might not release on steam.


Pffftt that won't get anywhere. Isn't EA Downloader already Steam's "competitor," other than the social features? Sorry, but in my opinion, they're wayyyyy too late to the game. Pun intended. Plenty of people including myself have over 100 games on Steam, and use it to chat to our friends while we play any of those games. Having Origin will mean while you play Origin games and your friends stick to their Steam games, you won't be able to chat with them. Big fail to me. I'm probably buying retail if BF3 doesn't come on Steam by release day, and will buy again later when it does hit Steam with a special sale. I've rebought games on Steam several times mostly to "support the cause," and by that I mean support the whole integration and universality Steam offers.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13736551*
> Pffftt that won't get anywhere. Isn't EA Downloader already Steam's "competitor," other than the social features? Sorry, but in my opinion, they're wayyyyy too late to the game. Pun intended. Plenty of people including myself have over 100 games on Steam, and use it to chat to our friends while we play any of those games. Having Origin will mean while you play Origin games and your friends stick to their Steam games, you won't be able to chat with them. Big fail to me. I'm probably buying retail if BF3 doesn't come on Steam by release day, and will buy again later when it does hit Steam with a special sale.


Same here... I will boycott Origin because like already mentioned, they're download system stuff sucks. I've used it a few times for ME2 addons, and it was a pain. I really really really hope it comes out on steam though... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

They're stupid to not release it on Steam, that's a huge audience they'll be losing I think. Sure, the people that have really been waiting for BF3 will still buy it elsewhere, but many like myself really want it through Steam.


----------



## BreakDown

well, looking at it form EAs perspective, nothing better than BF3 and the old republic to launch origin with, a long waited PC game for a PC distribution platform...

anyhow, i think that one of steam features is that all your games are in one single place, not many people will want to create another account on another platform.

they must do a VERY good job, and push it constantly to enter the market, does it really pay off?


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13734591*
> http://kotaku.com/5808095/ea-is-launching-its-own-steam-competitor
> 
> If that comes out before BF3, then it might not release on steam.


Yep that will be the only way to get the Limited Edition BF3 by download which is complete and utter trash. I have nearly a 150 games on Steam I don't need another download platform.


----------



## rogueblade

100% confirmed:

Battlefield: Battlefield 3 Multiplayer to be shown at E3 this year! http://bit.ly/lwH215 (7 minutes ago from TweetDeck)


----------



## kcuestag

I'd be very dissapointed if it doesn't come on Steam for pre-order.









Honestly, I'm only buying it on Steam... I don't like EA Store, and retail doesn't amuse me anymore.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Battlefield 3 Battlelog web destination - featuring powerful social tools, feeds and detailed player stats. Battlelog also lets you manage your friends lists, squad up, create platoons, use voice chat and follow your friends' progress in real-time, and more. *Battlelog will be available for the monthly fee of (drum roll)... zero dollars.*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/06/03/bf3-goes-to-e3.aspx

Taking a direct shot at CoD







I like.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

You guys can preorder on steam and wait 2-3 days after release date and while im playing you guys twiddling your thumbs waiting for steam to get their crap in order!

For non valve games I dont bother anymore.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13738301*
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/06/03/bf3-goes-to-e3.aspx
> 
> Taking a direct shot at CoD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like.


I love how they attack Activision in almost every message they post.









Can't wait to see Modern Warfare 3 fail and Battlefield 3 going big!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;13738311*
> You guys can preorder on steam and wait 2-3 days after release date and while im playing you guys twiddling your thumbs waiting for steam to get their crap in order!
> 
> For non valve games I dont bother anymore.


Huh? What are you talking about? I pre-ordered BFBC2 on Steam and I was able to play it on release date...


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13738252*
> I'd be very dissapointed if it doesn't come on Steam for pre-order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm only buying it on Steam... *I don't like EA Store, and retail doesn't amuse me anymore.*


really? i've always prefer to buy retail for things that i buy at full price instead of steam. i only use steam for the sales. I still prefer to have a nice DVD and a nice case so i can stack them and look at my stack of games


----------



## 8564dan

The thing with getting a hardcopy vs digital is the updates/patches. How does it work if you have a hardcopy of the game and a new update/patch comes out? Does it update automatically. I know it does through steam? Any help?


----------



## Lt.JD

TDM in BF3. I'll hold my tongue for now.


----------



## Lune

They should keep attacking COD, destroy it already so people can finally go play proper games


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13738850*
> They should keep attacking COD, destroy it already so people can finally go play proper games


They should try and develop their own game with fantastic gameplay that makes people want to play. IMO TDM adds nothing to BF3, hell they could of spent the time it took them to program TDM into game on something else.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;13738311*
> You guys can preorder on steam and wait 2-3 days after release date and while im playing you guys twiddling your thumbs waiting for steam to get their crap in order!
> 
> For non valve games I dont bother anymore.


Wat? Urdoinitrong. You look at it the wrong way. I'd much rather pre-load the game a few days before release so that the minute it does release all I do is double click it and I'm on. Kind of like BC2 did... you know? Obviously if you wait to buy it the day it releases and download it when millions of others are downloading it you can expect a pretty slow download.

Meanwhile...

Retail buyers are fumbling around between DVDs, waiting for the installer, dealing with (now an annoyance to me that I can't go back to) downloading and installing patches, etc. and having to do it all again when they get a new build.









New build? Wow I can't wait! *Installs Steam, downloads entire collection of Steam games fully patched and ready to go with a few clicks*


----------



## james8

some games have programs that automatically updates the game. like crysis 2 for example, the crysis2launcher.exe downloads patches and install them automatically.
plus when ur storage system is f up and you forgot to back up, rather than wait eons to download 15 GB (my internet is 3 Mb/s at max. att) you just pop the DVD in and wait a few minutes for a few hundred megabytes of patches at most.








plus what if steam bans you or they lose your account?







i don't trust digital to hold my expensive full price games.
I just have a preference for hard copies. I guess that feeling of getting some thing PHYSICAL for $60 is what i'm born with.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13739355*
> some games have programs that automatically updates the game. like crysis 2 for example, the crysis2launcher.exe downloads patches and install them automatically.
> plus when ur storage system is f up and you forgot to back up, rather than wait eons to download 15 GB (my internet is 3 Mb/s at max. att) you just pop the DVD in and wait a few minutes for a few hundred megabytes of patches at most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus what if steam bans you or they lose your account?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't trust digital to hold my expensive full price games.
> I just have a preference for hard copies. I guess that feeling of getting some thing PHYSICAL for $60 is what i'm born with.


Newer games indeed are doing that, but older games (which yes, I do play) don't.

If Steam bans me permanently it would obviously be my own fault.

I don't see how they'd just "lose" an account.

I do respect your preference of having something physical in exchange for your money.







But that's not the way I think of it. I hate clutter. As it is I only have a few boxed games and I hate them, they take up space.


----------



## rogueblade

Battlefield: We'll be broadcasting LIVE from the #BF3 #E3 booth on June 7th at 1PM PT! Interviews, gameplay and more. http://bit.ly/kAGCTk (35 minutes ago from web)

thats 9PM for us UK people


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13738358*
> really? i've always prefer to buy retail for things that i buy at full price instead of steam. i only use steam for the sales. I still prefer to have a nice DVD and a nice case so i can stack them and look at my stack of games


I understand you, but in my case, Steam is my best option.

In the last 7 years I have moved into many different countries and houses (England, Spain, Turkey, Spain, Germany, soon Spain again...), and I have lost many games, movies, music CD's... etc

Therefor, Steam is perfect for me, as long as I don't forget my password (







), I will never lose my games.









I still have hope for Battlefield 3 being on Steam, I'll just wait, and if it never comes on Steam before release, I guess I'll buy it from Amazon retail as a last resource.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13735398*
> multiplayer is definitely more fun but the value of the game rests in single player. if a game doesn't have single player, no one will buy it after like 3 years when all the servers are dead. (example far cry)
> i prefer single player 'cause of graphics and no "lag". but multi is more fun of course


Is that a joke? CS1.6 CS:S BF2 all have zero single player yet people still buy them 10 years later because there are still plenty of servers. If you make the multiplayer great, then a game's value can rest in it just as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13738433*
> The thing with getting a hardcopy vs digital is the updates/patches. How does it work if you have a hardcopy of the game and a new update/patch comes out? Does it update automatically. I know it does through steam? Any help?


You double click the shortcut and it'll automatically check for updates... like all MP games in the past couple of years...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13738814*
> TDM in BF3. I'll hold my tongue for now.


HAHAHAHAHAHHAH


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


...Kind of like BC2 did... you know?


Kinda of Like BC2?!??!?! LOLz Wuts? If you preordered BC2 from steam you would have remembered the BS that went down. I think they were 2 days behind the official release.

I dont buy retail. I bought EA DD.

I swore never to preorder a non steam game from steam again.
I'll send you a PM on launch day with some nice SS on how the game looks, so you can get a taste!









+1 for TDM in BF3. Its gonna be sick!


----------



## Rabbs

Good to see A LOT of smart PC players going with BF3 and not that garbage *cough MW3 cough*. This just in, garbag news for MW3 lol. Can't wait for BF3


----------



## Waffleboy




----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


[IM.G]http://i.imgur.com/o07p4.png[/IMG]


Replace CoD with BC2 and you might be right.


----------



## rogueblade

reddit is already right


----------



## Vorgier

Just traded in MW2 and Black Ops at gamestop. BF3 has been pre ordered.









Now to wait. T_T


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Wat? Urdoinitrong. You look at it the wrong way. I'd much rather pre-load the game a few days before release so that the minute it does release all I do is double click it and I'm on. Kind of like BC2 did... you know? Obviously if you wait to buy it the day it releases and download it when millions of others are downloading it you can expect a pretty slow download.

Meanwhile...

Retail buyers are fumbling around between DVDs, waiting for the installer, dealing with (now an annoyance to me that I can't go back to) downloading and installing patches, etc. and having to do it all again when they get a new build.









New build? Wow I can't wait! *Installs Steam, downloads entire collection of Steam games fully patched and ready to go with a few clicks*


Midnight Release Party > Steam


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Just traded in MW2 and Black Ops at gamestop. BF3 has been pre ordered.









Now to wait. T_T


Good decission!


----------



## WBaS

Think there will be machine gun sniping in BF3?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

better yet, ak74u headshots from across the map.

Or no, a tomahawk 1st kill from 1000 miles away that touches your little toe...


----------



## WBaS

As much as I liked BFBC2, I think the guns needed more balancing. I hope they do a better job in BF3. And I certainly hope that they don't become the next COD (although I did enjoy COD4 MW).


----------



## Zackcy

I wanna see maps like Wake Island. A nice V shape, allowing you to do intresting flanks. I hate maps like let's say, Conquest Port Valdez in BC2. You can't do anything once baserape begins.


----------



## WBaS

Baserape does suck. I hope they find a way to minimize it.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;13745716*
> Baserape does suck. I hope they find a way to minimize it.


should be pretty easy. No linear maps and more than one way out of the spawn.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13745758*
> should be pretty easy. No linear maps and more than one way out of the spawn.


Too bad Dice likes linear.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13745848*
> Too bad Dice likes linear.


Yep.... that's why you team stack. Can you imagine TDM on DICE maps...


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13745848*
> Too bad Dice likes linear.


yeah I know but I hope they deliver with BF3. No more Port Valdez or spawn areas like the one in Laguna Alta please dice.


----------



## WBaS

I don't even think the map itself is the problem. It's more a problem of spawn points. Even if the map were a giant circle with 1 spawn point, there would still be baserape. In my opinion, it's more a problem of having 2 overpowered vehicles (helicopters) flying circles around a predictable spawn point, slaughtering players as they spawn.


----------



## SigmaGT

man...this sure looks promising.......
can't wait to play it!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;13745716*
> Baserape does suck. I hope they find a way to minimize it.


Pretty much removed it in BC2 (at least compared with BF2).

If they do anything more I think it will just be holding peoples hands.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13746124*
> Pretty much removed it in BC2 (at least compared with BF2).
> 
> If they do anything more I think it will just be holding peoples hands.


I disagree. There were numerous times where I'd joint a server and be insta-killed 10 times due to baserape. I think they could find ways to minimize it further, without "holding hands".

Maybe implement something like bunkers at the bases, with heavy anti-vehicle defenses. This would make baserape much harder. The aggressors would still win map control and the round.

Not saying this is the best/only solution, but it's what I could think of within the 1 minute it took me to write this. lol.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;13746199*
> I disagree. There were numerous times where I'd joint a server and be insta-killed 10 times due to baserape. I think they could find ways to minimize it further, without "holding hands".
> 
> Maybe implement something like bunkers at the bases, with heavy anti-vehicle defenses. This would make baserape much harder. The aggressors would still win map control and the round.
> 
> Not saying this is the best/only solution, but it's what I could think of within the 1 minute it took me to write this. lol.


If you're playing rush, then baserape is normal.

If you're playing conquest, BF2 maps are considerably larger so that type of base rape is rarer. You just get raped by jets instead.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I hope they keep the ability to destroy enemy assets. I'd be pretty upset if they decided not to put that in. We're already losing commander.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13746224*
> If you're playing rush, then baserape is normal.
> 
> If you're playing conquest, BF2 maps are considerably larger so that type of base rape is rarer. You just get raped by jets instead.


I guess I should have specified conquest in BF BC2. Rush gameplay is significantly different.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13746228*
> I hope they keep the ability to destroy enemy assets. I'd be pretty upset if they decided not to put that in. We're already losing commander.


If there's no commander to use assets, then what use are they? I don't think there will be back.

Except for the ones you'll be able to man, such as the UAV.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13746241*
> If there's no commander to use assets, then what use are they? I don't think there will be back.
> 
> Except for the ones you'll be able to man, such as the UAV.


I forgot where, but I remember reading that there will still be vehicle drops. While BF2 had no way to "break" the vehicle supply (unless I remember incorrectly) I have hopes that BF3 will allow some asset destruction. Shame they removed commander; it made BF2 what it was: the most entertaining FPS ever with the highest gameplay value and replayability.


----------



## Lhino

LOL BF3 already has more destruction than I have ever seen in a game before. I can't wait! LOL check me on launch day running around destroying buildings and staring at the screen with my mouth open like I did with BFBC2. This time only better!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13746626*
> I forgot where, but I remember reading that there will still be vehicle drops. While BF2 had no way to "break" the vehicle supply (unless I remember incorrectly) I have hopes that BF3 will allow some asset destruction. Shame they removed commander; it made BF2 what it was: the most entertaining FPS ever with the highest gameplay value and replayability.


Yeah but TBH vehicle drop was the least powerful of the commander's abilities.

You know what, I'm glad there will be team deathmatch. That way I'll be able to say "go back to TDM you [insert expletive of choice] noob!'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;13747321*
> LOL BF3 already has more destruction than I have ever seen in a game before. I can't wait! LOL check me on launch day running around destroying buildings and staring at the screen with my mouth open like I did with BFBC2. This time only better!


Red Faction has had destruction since 2000...


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13747367*
> Yeah but TBH vehicle drop was the least powerful of the commander's abilities.


Heh, it was the least powerful commander asset but the most annoying hackers tool! I used to play a lot with a mate who worked for one of the largest hacking/cheating communities (he was a developer).

Whenever he was a squad leader and I requested a vehicle, he used to drop about 100 on my head. Was quite funny actually


----------



## kcuestag

^


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13747393*
> Heh, it was the least powerful commander asset but the most annoying hackers tool! I used to play a lot with a mate who worked for one of the largest hacking/cheating communities (he was a developer).
> 
> Whenever he was a squad leader and I requested a vehicle, he used to drop about 100 on my head. Was quite funny actually


hahah that's awesome!


----------



## XxRZxX

How is Battlefield 3 going to be released on consoles if it doesn't support Dx9?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxRZxX;13747634*
> How is Battlefield 3 going to be released on consoles if it doesn't support Dx9?


How does a 64 bit OS work with 32-bit programs? Emulation.


----------



## WBaS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13747367*
> 
> Red Faction has had destruction since 2000...


I remember that, it was awesome at the time!


----------



## xmod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxRZxX*


How is Battlefield 3 going to be released on consoles if it doesn't support Dx9?


I think BF3 on the consoles is going to look almost exactly like BFBC2 as far as graphics quality. The buildings that could be destroyed will probably be bigger and map layouts will obviously be different but I think the vast majority of effects will be the same. Don't be surprised if people derisively call it (the console version of BF3) BFBC 2.5.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


How does a 64 bit OS work with 32-bit programs? Emulation.


That only works if the system is superior. for example you can emulate 32-bit programs inside 64-bit operating systems but you cannot emulate 64-bit programs inside 32-bit operating systems.
emulating DX11 on DX9?







far-fetched to me. i think they'll just make separate console versions.


----------



## Lune

or they should just keep it to PC and not spam youtube with fail BF3 console videos, people will get scared.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


or they should just keep it to PC and not spam youtube with fail BF3 console videos, people will get scared.


Their videos are recorded on PC with a GTX 580.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


That only works if the system is superior. for example you can emulate 32-bit programs inside 64-bit operating systems but you cannot emulate 64-bit programs inside 32-bit operating systems.
emulating DX11 on DX9?







far-fetched to me. i think they'll just make separate console versions.


DICE has said that Frostbite 2 will scale down for consoles while clever use of asset streaming will keep the console versions looking better than they would otherwise.


----------



## frankth3frizz

any1 seen this?










source: click


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13754049*
> any1 seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: click


yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;13753424*
> Their videos are recorded on PC with a GTX 580.


My post was a reply pretty much







what I meant was I don't care how they transform this game into console's DX9 version, they should not even release a console version, will just make the game look stupid... starting with no 64 players, uh.... damn consoles, took over the world


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13754049*
> any1 seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: click


Haven't you heard? In CoD you don't shoot bullets, you shoot lasers.


----------



## L36

Upgraded to 2600K, running at 4.8 HT on with 16GB of RAM.
My body is ready.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;13755006*
> Upgraded to 2600K, running at 4.8 HT on with 16GB of RAM.
> My body is ready.


More then just your body.


----------



## Foxdie

so any of you guys actually order from origin? you can do it now and am actually quite tempted..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13754264*
> Haven't you heard? In CoD you don't shoot bullets, you shoot lasers.


This is soooo true.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;13755006*
> Upgraded to 2600K, running at 4.8 HT on with 16GB of RAM.
> My body is ready.


Great! Now we're both ready!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13756975*
> so any of you guys actually order from origin? you can do it now and am actually quiet tempted..


I'd love to but I want the game on Steam so I'll wait until they put it on Steam for pre-order...

If not, I'll just buy it retail, but I first want to wait until Steam says anything.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxdie;13756975*
> so any of you guys actually order from origin? you can do it now and am actually quiet tempted..


I ordered it there long time ago.. now they have ingame chat like steam so ill be using that + Steam at the same time, I mean srsly just buy it somewhere who cares, u can always add it on Steam as nonsteam game and have overlay + having it on EA download manager is the same as steam, u can dl it anytime and just add it on steam


----------



## BreakDown

id really like to order it from steam, if not, ill go retail, theres nothing wrong with origin, i just dont want to have 30 accounts.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13754202*
> yes
> 
> My post was a reply pretty much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I meant was I don't care how they transform this game into console's DX9 version, they should not even release a console version, will just make the game look stupid... starting with no 64 players, uh.... damn consoles, took over the world


But releasing it on consoles means more money for DICE to keep making awesome games!


----------



## sunsetreaper

idk if i should get this for the 360 or PC


----------



## BreakDown

360 of course.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;13759199*
> 360 of course.


notsureifserious.jpeg


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunsetreaper;13759137*
> idk if i should get this for the 360 or PC


If you have PC which is less powerful then xbox 360 and you are not planning to buy new PC because of this game get it for console.
If you have PC which is at least powerful like 360 or more powerful, then get it for PC.
Biggest downside for me is that consoles will get only 24 players .... Pc will get 64 players ..... ooohhh boy .. I so can't wait


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


But releasing it on consoles means more money for DICE to keep making awesome games!


Unfortunately, although doubtful, if the console versions sold more than the PC version they would get more focus due to the fact that they are the more lucrative market. For how close BC2 was though, I doubt that will happen for BF3.


----------



## Higgins

You Tube  



 









Source

































Source


----------



## kcuestag

Can't wait!









Do you guys know if there are BF3 posters available yet? I want one or two for my room.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Can't wait!









Do you guys know if there are BF3 posters available yet? I want one or two for my room.










lol I was JUST using Google to answer that same question.


----------



## Higgins

Couldn't find any posters on google either.









Also, found this. Put all the new gameplay bits from the EA Pwned video together.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJPkTkH-O-M&NR=1[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

As soon as they put posters for sale, I will surely buy a couple, I want one like these Wallpapers;


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Unfortunately, although doubtful, if the console versions sold more than the PC version they would get more focus due to the fact that they are the more lucrative market. For how close BC2 was though, I doubt that will happen for BF3.


Well, if they really give the PC market the attention they're saying they are, I'd say they'll have a pretty good haul there. All the console people will be saving up their money for the next MW3.


----------



## rogueblade

Is anyone updating the OP with this stuff?


----------



## xmod

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Unfortunately, although doubtful, if the console versions sold more than the PC version they would get more focus due to the fact that they are the more lucrative market. For how close BC2 was though, I doubt that will happen for BF3.


Wow! I didn't know the pc version sold so well. *Battlefield Bad Company 2 Players Prefer PC To Console*. But developers would be foolish not to develop for the consoles (if they are making Dx10/Dx11 games on the PC), there's just so much money to be made on the console side.


----------



## Higgins

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *superhead91*   Well, if they really give the PC market the attention they're saying they are, I'd say they'll have a pretty good haul there. All the console people will be saving up their money for the next MW3.  
That's why i said that it was doubtful, yet a possible scenario. The true Battlefield user base is on PC though, and given the fact that the PC version of BC2 did much better than DICE anticipated, I think the extra attention being paid to PC BF3 will be well received and well deserved.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rogueblade*   Is anyone updating the OP with this stuff?  
Yes, I am the OP and cleaned it up/added stuff today.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *xmod*   Wow! I didn't know the pc version sold so well. *Battlefield Bad Company 2 Players Prefer PC To Console*. But developers would be foolish not to develop for the consoles (if they are making Dx10/Dx11 games on the PC), there's just so much money to be made on the console side.  
Yeah, when BC2 was released we could hardly log in to play online because there were so many more PC players than EA/DICE anticipated. There is much to be made on both sides, its just easier to sell a sub-par game to console gamers and therefore almost guaranteed profits.

EDIT: BF2 Nostalgia mode engaged.

  
 You Tube  



 
BF3 better have just as memorable music. BC2 music is meh at best.


----------



## Lune

22 hours and 13 minutes left!


----------



## Higgins

Live stream links. Will bump when it starts.









http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3
http://e3.gamespot.com/press-confere...v%3Bvideo%3Bea
http://www.livestream.com/electronicarts


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Live stream links. Will bump when it starts.









http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3
http://e3.gamespot.com/press-confere...v%3Bvideo%3Bea
http://www.livestream.com/electronicarts


The EA E3 2011 Press Conference starts in:
0 days 21 hours 31 minutes


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


22 hours and 13 minutes left!










Until 1PM Tuesday PST?


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;13742034*
> Midnight Release Party > Steam


Yup, 24 hour best buy union square..

Bf3 preorder from bb plus tax.. $55.00
Train to get to 24 hour bb, $5.00 round trip
Realizing your still up at noon the next day priceless


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13764782*
> Yup, 24 hour best buy union square..
> 
> Bf3 preorder from bb plus tax.. $55.00
> Train to get to 24 hour bb, $5.00 round trip
> Realizing your still up at noon the next day priceless


I read that it was a press only event and not open to the public.


----------



## Lune




----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13764782*
> Yup, 24 hour best buy union square..
> 
> Bf3 preorder from bb plus tax.. $55.00
> Train to get to 24 hour bb, $5.00 round trip
> Realizing your still up at noon the next day priceless


lol its always funny meeting another local on a forum.. when i read union square my eyes lit up.. but what i wanted to say is that sounds awesome both my friends just started working at this store (camp out partners).. so it sucks they wont be able to join me on the campout this time around


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13762747*
> 22 hours and 13 minutes left!


For what :?


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13766153*
> For what :?


E3 EA Conference.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13762747*
> 22 hours and 13 minutes left!


The stream is on Tuesday, so more like 39 hours. 2,386 minutes to be exact. 143,000 seconds. That's nothing!

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3
Quote:


> Starts at 06/07/2011 4:15 PM ET


----------



## Zackcy

Can't wait







!


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13766777*
> The stream is on Tuesday, so more like 39 hours. 2,386 minutes to be exact. 143,000 seconds. That's nothing!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


True, but Monday (June 6th) EA is having their press conference which will include Battlefield 3 info and goodies (videos, screenshots, etc) hopefully. Then Tuesday (June 7th) morning there is another event where they will reveal more info about Battlefield 3's multiplayer.









E3 2011 Event Schedule

Can't. Wait.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13765626*


I really want to know how much EA is spending to market BF3...

The game isn't going to be released for another 5 months or something and they've been advertising aggressively for months.

3x the budget for marketing? Just like halo lol. iirc MS spent 200$ million to market halo 3 and the game had a budget of around 70$ million.


----------



## kcuestag

As long as they deliver a good game, I don't mind how much cash they spend on advertising.


----------



## Alatar

true dat. Would just be nice thing to know the marketing budget for the game


----------



## Zackcy

Unfortunately, the video game industry is 90% hype.


----------



## kcuestag

7 hours 7 minutes left until the EA Conference.


----------



## Zackcy

Get some sleep














.


----------



## kcuestag

No, it's almost 3PM here, I'm doing some school work.


----------



## rogueblade

high school???


----------



## kcuestag

Well, my last year.









Let's stay on topic please.









5 hours 36 minutes left.


----------



## Lune

5 hours 16 minutes!!! It will be dark in here (22h) ill be enjoying this MOVIE


----------



## exlink

I'll be at work.









Oh well, have something to look forward to after I get home!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


5 hours 16 minutes!!! It will be dark in here (22h) ill be enjoying this MOVIE










What's going on in 5 hours 16 minutes? I thought BF3 coverage doesn't start until tomorrow.


----------



## exlink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


What's going on in 5 hours 16 minutes? I thought BF3 coverage doesn't start until tomorrow.


EA Press Conference that includes Battlefield 3.


----------



## Higgins

Setting up to record the EA Ustream for anyone who misses it.

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3

I'll put it up on youtube or whatever as soon as I can afterwards.

EDIT: Starts at 4:15EST for anyone who sucks at math like me.

I'm an idiot.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13771084*
> Setting up to record the EA Ustream for anyone who misses it.
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3
> 
> I'll put it up on youtube or whatever as soon as I can afterwards.
> 
> EDIT: Starts at 4:15EST for anyone who sucks at math like me.










I thought it was 3:30 EST today, then 4:15 EST tomorrow. You guys are driving me nuts with the 2 different days and times!!!

Ok, I found it:

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/blog/bf3-spikee3preview
Quote:


> Next Monday, Spike TV will be airing a brand new episode of Gamechangers, giving you a sneak peek at EA's lineup for E3 2011. Gamechangers: EA 2011 Preview will air live on Monday, June 6 at 3:30p ET / 12:30p PT


http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3
Quote:


> Starts at 06/07/2011 4:15 PM ET


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*









I thought it was 3:30 EST today, then 4:15 EST tomorrow.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...spikee3preview


thats EXACTLY what im going to be watching tonight


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*









I thought it was 3:30 EST today, then 4:15 EST tomorrow. You guys are driving me nuts with the 2 different days and times!!!

Ok, I found it:

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...spikee3preview

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


Can't find a stream on gametrailers.
EDIT: unless this is it? http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3...14480?type=flv

Found one on gamespot?
http://e3.gamespot.com/press-confere...-e3/index.html


----------



## Lune

You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaO7vtIBlcA


0:52 I see a pentagram drawn on the ground.


----------



## Lune

FRICK! it's gone again


----------



## SlackerITGuy

That better not be the MP trailer lololol.

Looks insanely cool either way.


----------



## Lune

wth

  
 You Tube


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


wth http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Bv11...layer_embedded


That video made me lol.

Anyway I just got here, have I missed anything on battlefield 3?


----------



## Lune

Nope







E3 live in 1 hour and 15 minutes or so! Ill be recording the whole thing and post it here later for the ones that can't make it.

Watch this meanwhile if u want, some randomness http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## Romanrp

Thanks








And the other BF3 video has been taken down due to copyright :'( .


----------



## Lune

Yeah I know







there were 2 videos, both down now. dw, you havent missed much^^ there were some new things but ull see them later I guess

man I really wanan hear jet sound and tanks hope they show us that


----------



## Romanrp

Anway, the mw3 gameplay footage looks like crap.
And this isnt just me being a BF3 fanboy, the game genuinely looks bad.

EDIT:New things? I cant wait


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I know







there were 2 videos, both down now. dw, you havent missed much^^ there were some new things but ull see them later I guess

man I really wanan hear jet sound and tanks hope they show us that


The short video you posted did reveal how the jets sound, one flew over the tanks in the desert.


----------



## Lune

Yeah but quality fails so hard!: ( also I didnt pay attention really, it got taken down so fast I only played it once LOL


----------



## Lune

hihiih new one

  
 You Tube


----------



## Romanrp

Haha nice








Keep them coming!











































<--me playing BF3


----------



## Toonshorty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


hihiih new one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFbAjRSyKOw


That, I like.

This. Game. Looks. Awesome!!1!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


hihiih new one


Pretty damn cool in every way possible.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


hihiih new one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFbAjRSyKOw


Nice find, show's a couple new tidbits!


----------



## Romanrp

Just a quick noob question, do the BF3 videos and trailers show DX11 tesselation?


----------



## Lune

No clue, I think? Everything looks amazing so I guess


----------



## james8

the destruction is awesome. the physics alone guarantee 1 rerun of the single player for me. cant' wait to preorder this toward december.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, even though its crap quality you can tell its beautiful even at that res... and MW3 fans - get this ALL GAMEPLAY FOOTAGE! Not the cutscenes and pre scripted crapola.


----------



## Lune

I checked all of the livestream links.. this one seems to be the best (bottom right you can switch to HD) it's not the best HD ever but better than all of them.

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## Alatar

holy.... looks so pretty!

E: the trailer I mean


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Just a quick noob question, do the BF3 videos and trailers show DX11 tesselation?


If the Fault lines videos were indeed maxed out settings wise, then yes (since tessellation is confirmed for BF3).


----------



## 13321G4

Too little detail to say too much. Also too short to be the entire E3 movie...

Lots of repetition


----------



## Lune

Just kind of started http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## Zackcy

Jeeberz


----------



## Lune

Cod LIVE http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## Zackcy

Loving all the COD hate in the chat feed LOL.


----------



## Lune

lmao


----------



## Zackcy

Looks exactly like MW2. Same weapons (MP5K, F200) and that one LMG I forget the name.

Even the things the guys say (check your corners) sounds just like COD 4/6. Sigh.


----------



## Romanrp

All I see on http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/
Is a massive EA logo :S


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Cod LIVE http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


... Did you just post that in this thread?


----------



## Zackcy

That would only make things worse.....


----------



## Lune

Who cares man, I don't hate COD lol just check it out for the lolz ;D the real epicness is going to start soon

Edit: GameSpot.com E3 2011
Next Up: EA E3 2011 Press Conference
starts in 0 days 0 hrs 17 mins & 25 secs


----------



## Zackcy

EA about to HIT THE STAGE!!!


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


All I see on http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/
Is a massive EA logo :S


Same, whats up?


----------



## calavera

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press

live stream press coverage. go watch nao! I believe BF3 is coming up.


----------



## Zackcy

It's about to start soon? He said EA is about to go on stage with there press converence.


----------



## Zackcy

20 mins till they start.


----------



## BreakDown

i want my damn beta nao!


----------



## Zackcy

Easy there..............put down the mouse







.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Oh wow 10 minutes. I'll be back I need to get ready. Dimming down the lights, lighting some candles, taking off my pants, putting my tissues and hand lotion nearby errr...

*Boss walks in* Ermm... what is this?

Oh, it's cool. Waiting for the BF3 stream.

*Boss rolls up a chair and sits next to me* Got any more of that lotion?


----------



## Zackcy

Lol stealth







.

The'll probably make BF3 the last part of the press conference..............so that we get forced to watch the whole thing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stealth pyros*


oh wow 10 minutes. I'll be back i need to get ready. Dimming down the lights, lighting some candles, taking off my pants, putting my tissues and hand lotion nearby errr...

*boss walks in* ermm... What is this?

Oh, it's cool. Waiting for the bf3 stream.

*boss rolls up a chair and sits next to me* got any more of that lotion?


rofl!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sadly I can't really watch with sound. I'll definitely be watching it again later.


----------



## Zackcy

I won't be able to hear with all the graphics







.............

They said it is going to be a tank based map that is going to be shown. Good sign of things to come


----------



## Romanrp

LOL at MW3 team talking about BF3. <- he wasnt part of MW3, my bad lol


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


LOL at MW3 team talking about BF3.


where?


----------



## rogueblade

Imagine if we get a beta announcement! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lune

Live in 1 minute http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## Romanrp

Now I am confused, which one should I watch?

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/
or
http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press


----------



## rogueblade

gamespots hd stream is bigger/better imo


----------



## Zackcy

The gametrailer one.

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## Lune

Watch gamespot, way better


----------



## 13321G4

IT'S STARTING!!!!

no bf3, me3


----------



## Zackcy

It's starting!


----------



## Romanrp

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/ <-- better quality


----------



## SlackerITGuy

The one over @ Planetbattlefield still says Offline, boooooo.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Stupid ME3, get off my screen









BF3!


----------



## Zackcy

Aw Mass Effect 3


----------



## Lune

ME3 jesus !! no1 cares about SP games


----------



## Zackcy

I will record BF3 and upload to Youtube.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Every game does in fact look like a cartoon after getting used to BF3 footage lol.

Thanks DICE.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13773722*
> ME3 jesus !! no1 cares about SP games


I wonder if they will be doing these on a PC and show the guy using an xbox controller just to get peoples (console gamers) hopes up.

Love them talking about choices like any of them really mattered :/


----------



## Zackcy

Ha make sure you "vijit" lol grammar fail.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13773750*
> I wonder if they will be doing these on a PC and show the guy using an xbox controller just to get peoples (console gamers) hopes up.
> 
> Love them talking about choices like any of them really mattered :/


They will. PC graphics = good selling point. Console gamers might be disappoint though when they actually get to play.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13773770*
> They will. PC graphics = good selling point. Console gamers might be disappoint though when they actually get to play.


That is what I am thinking. They did this with some tiger woods golf game. Showing him using the wii remote with xbox graphics (which are better than wii apparently), that went over well for them.

Edit : NFS come on, where is BF3


----------



## rogueblade

aw man ME3 is going to be way to arcade-y


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Zackcy, when you upload it, make it private so we can all see it before public users can.


----------



## Zackcy

Need for speed







.

K stealth.


----------



## rogueblade

OMG are they really going to show Frostbite 2 with NFS first???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zackcy

Need for Speed uses the FROSBITE 2 ENGINE?!?!?!!?!?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Norlig

BF3 multiplayer trailer at Origin.com !!!!!


----------



## Para.v31

I think BF3 might be at the end of the hour. Otherwise ppl don't have a reason to watch any longer... :/


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13773806*
> OMG are they really going to show Frostbite 2 with NFS first???????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't want to shadow it by showing BF3 obviously


----------



## Romanrp

Whats that thing he is using to play Need for Speed? :S


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Keeping to the realistic approach of NFS series. Press A to jump and auto win ; jump off a two story building onto a floor below - take no damage.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

BF3 will be last guys.


----------



## Romanrp

Looks like I wont be getting this new NSF.


----------



## 13321G4

same, NFS looks like crap


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13773845*
> Whats that thing he is using to play Need for Speed? :S


That's what cavemen used to use to play video games.


----------



## rogueblade

Is the trailer on Origin the same thing they're going to show us?


----------



## 13321G4

Link to origin please


----------



## rogueblade

on the homepage http://www.origin.com/


----------



## [nK]Sharp

..suddenly KoTR and they don't show him playing with a controller :?


----------



## Norlig

www.origin.com


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13773915*
> That's what cavemen used to use to play video games.


Hahaha, I think I saw one in a musem


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Also, on the last guy talking about KoTR :

I am not going to try to convince you to play our game :

Here is a CGI trailer that isn't of actual gameplay


----------



## 13321G4

Starwars looks good...


----------



## Norlig

Ssx <3


----------



## 13321G4

Origin footage of BF3 looks good but also very vague...


----------



## rogueblade

How was the BF3 trailer on Origin?


----------



## 13321G4

Did they just say Console-Era?????

NEVAH
/c


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13774048*
> How was the BF3 trailer on Origin?


short and not very revealing


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;13774068*
> Did they just say Console-Era?????
> 
> NEVAH
> /c


Was actually going to post I was thinking about getting the new fifa...not so sure now


----------



## Romanrp

"skill and technique" said the guy with the controller.

Hopefully BF3 will be shown with a m+kb


----------



## Lune

Recording







wtb BF3 footage!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13774117*
> "skill and technique" said the guy with the controller.
> 
> Hopefully BF3 will be shown with a m+kb


oh lol. if they show BF3 with a gamepad. the forums will go all crytec over it


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;13774146*
> oh lol. if they show BF3 with a gamepad. the forums will go all crytec over it


If it is with a gamepad then I am sure it is just for convenience of playing standing up


----------



## rogueblade

Yea I will kill a small child if they demo with a controller


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13774162*
> Yea I will kill a small child if they demo with a controller


What if they demo it with a small child using a controller like MS?


----------



## Zackcy

Ray Lewis is a beast. Wonder if he can pilot a Apache well.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13774184*
> What if they demo it with a small child using a controller like MS?


Only takes a small child to handle a controller and play xbox, wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Romanrp

It may be just me but I dont understand sports games. FPS gaming I can understand but fifa and american football?


----------



## Waffleboy

http://pc.ign.com/articles/117/1173025p1.html

OFFICIAL RELEASE DATE: 10/25/11


----------



## Lune

Sims 3 = care


----------



## Foxdie

sims 3 what kind of witchcraft is this??


----------



## Zackcy

Yay Facebook games.


----------



## Romanrp

Lol at the new sims game with graphics from 1998.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13774253*
> Sims 3 = care


= facepalm.

Why 'play' with your friends in a video game (on garbage facebook none the less) when you can just literally phone them up and do something.

Fat people just going to get fatter now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13774246*
> http://pc.ign.com/articles/117/1173025p1.html
> 
> OFFICIAL RELEASE DATE: 10/25/11


I am going to have a heart attack someone please call a doctor.









Anything about Steam?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13774284*
> = facepalm.
> 
> Why 'play' with your friends in a video game (on garbage facebook none the less) when you can just literally phone them up and do something.
> 
> Fat people just going to get fatter now.


rofl indeed man wth is this sims randomness SHOW ME BF3!!!

BTW NICE BF3 release date = 25 october


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13774246*
> http://pc.ign.com/articles/117/1173025p1.html
> 
> OFFICIAL RELEASE DATE: 10/25/11


Nice, niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zackcy

My God. I understand. Everyone wants BF3. But do we need to see 34234235252 games we have no interest in? I WANT BF3!


----------



## 13321G4

BF3 should be on after this game!!!


----------



## rogueblade

The conference is only an hour long too isn't it.


----------



## Norlig

BF3 is 25th of october, hmm? how close is that to COD?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13774295*
> I am going to have a heart attack someone please call a doctor.


My next build is purely for BF3 (well, building it right before it comes out). Guess I have to bump up that time a bit since I thought it was coming out November









Time to change my build a bit more. I REALLY hope they make BF3 limited edition GPUs (hopefully some GTX 570's or 580's).


----------



## Lune

COD is November 7 or something


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13774328*
> My next build is purely for BF3 (well, building it right before it comes out). Guess I have to bump up that time a bit since I thought it was coming out November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to change my build a bit more. I REALLY hope they make BF3 limited edition GPUs (hopefully some GTX 570's or 580's).


Oh boy my PC is ready for BF3.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13774339*
> Oh boy my PC is ready for BF3.


How bout your body







?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

O snap


----------



## Higgins

STARTING ASKASJDkladjaasdk;aj


----------



## rogueblade

Here we go


----------



## Norlig

Bf3!!!!!


----------



## kcuestag

It started!!!


----------



## Lune

Battlfield is on right now!!!!


----------



## Waffleboy

Bf bf bf bf bf


----------



## Lune

wth? we already seen this


----------



## Romanrp

YAY live demo soon


----------



## Lune

omg.. this looks horrible


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13774437*
> YAY live demo soon


Heard you like 20 second clips


----------



## Norlig

yep. same trailer as on origin.com


----------



## Foxdie

mp 5+ squad members?


----------



## 13321G4

bore, seen it all

All far too short tibbits to actualy add something


----------



## rogueblade

Plz moar pplzzzz


----------



## Waffleboy

September beta ftw!!!

And live demo!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Open beta September. What about closed


----------



## kcuestag

BETA IN SEPTEMBER!!!


----------



## Lune

Man that MP trailer was not good at all


----------



## Norlig

multi platform?!


----------



## Ishinomori

Open beta september!!!


----------



## rogueblade

*open beta september*


----------



## Lt.JD

Multiplayer looks really fast paced.


----------



## 13321G4

M + kb


----------



## [nK]Sharp

OMG









PC gameplay.

No baby children will have to die tonight.


----------



## Waffleboy

Yeah using keyboard and mouse ftw


----------



## Norlig

pc gameplay !


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I'm looking at D3, but if BF3 is ANYTHING like BF2 (which I played endlessly my Junior/Senior) year in high school...then I will quit my job and play this on end (Not really). BF2 was hands down the best FPS game I have ever played on PC. The 360 port was crap, but the gameplay objectives, the amount of team work and classes in BF2 was amazing. I'm just excited I can afford a computer that can handle the graphics now.


----------



## Romanrp

Yes
keyboard and mouse!!! :d


----------



## rogueblade

hahahah yes hes on keyboard and mouse


----------



## Lune

Looks very fast paced ya, like COD thing.. lets hope its no LIVE DEMO RIGHT NOW SEXY TANKS


----------



## Ishinomori

Fark yeah!


----------



## Lune

Mouse and keyboard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

To bad no eyefininty or anything like that


----------



## Norlig

omg, looks amazing!


----------



## Lune

omg this is epic!! GREEN ALIENS


----------



## Ishinomori

What about the Sounds! Fan-farking-tastic!


----------



## Epona

They need to get out of vehicles and do some ground combat...


----------



## Lune

uav from tank **** also was that a10c warthog 30mm?

wheres jet footage!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

No subscription fee, lol, quick jab at MW3?

Also, nobody was posting during that gameplay video while every other game was being commented half way through


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13774594*
> No subscription fee, lol, quick jab at MW3?


Always, haha


----------



## Norlig

well worth the wait


----------



## Alatar

october 25...


----------



## calavera

That live tank demo was awesome!


----------



## Epona

What a lame demonstration. Oh well, it'll still be a fun game.


----------



## enri95

OMG that looks AWESOME!!!!! anyone agree?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13774594*
> No subscription fee, lol, quick jab at MW3?
> 
> Also, nobody was posting during that gameplay video while every other game was being commented half way through


Also, refering to your sig...

Does it look like a bfbc2 clone?

I think not!


----------



## rogueblade

Awesome footage, I definitely recognized a few sounds for BC2 in though, I'm sure you guys did to. Effects look awesome! Explosions, my god. The chain gun in the abrams, my god.
They even got the A10 sound correct!!!! God it sounded beautiful.


----------



## Romanrp

Was it me, but when the other guy in the tank moved, his movements were not fluent at all,seemed like 5fps or something.


----------



## Zackcy

Could have been better. Much better. Well time to render.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah they should have added some ground combat. Still poops on MW3.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13774620*
> Was it me, but when the other guy in the tank moved, his movements were not fluent at all,seemed like 5fps or something.


Ya


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;13774603*
> What a lame demonstration. Oh well, it'll still be a fun game.


You sir, are not easily impressed!


----------



## Lune

Damn that was awesome! More footage tommorow! E3 is whole week, BF3 tommorow for an entire hour!


----------



## Higgins

That tank gameplay was fantastic, though i wish they would have shown more multiplayer than a bunch of cinematic moments. That rocket being shot down the subway tunnel was amazing.

Captured the whole thing, as soon as windows movie maker installs i'll be able to cut up the footage and put it on youtube.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

That was just epicly amazing.

I'm more impressed with how EA used a full computer rig to demo the game, and not a console. EA definitely has my $60 for this game.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

October 25th! Have my gaming planned out.


----------



## Higgins

Tomorrow, when they have some demo machines up, we'll get more gameplay/impressions.


----------



## enri95

I definitely need a new graphics card


----------



## rogueblade

So it's a given we all get to play the open beta in September. But when is the closedddd beta?!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13774652*
> Damn that was awesome! More footage tommorow! E3 is whole week, BF3 tommorow for an entire hour!


*EXACT* same time tomorrow?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13774497*
> Yes
> keyboard and mouse!!! :d


Thats what i was like! The PC is taking this game! The mulitplayer looks awesome! Wouldve been good to see some jet gameplay and more ground combat but who cares, we know thats gonna be great!


----------



## Lune

FULL HD on that thing we just watched!

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/videos/e3-multiplayer-reveal


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;13774667*
> October 25th! Have my gaming planned out.


What is that ? Release date?


----------



## 8564dan

You guys reckon this was at max settings?


----------



## BreakDown

cant wait!!!!!

BTW: open beta in september.... closed in august?


----------



## enri95

what time is the demonstration tomorrow? include time zone plz


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13774690*
> So it's a given we all get to play the open beta in September. But when is the closedddd beta?!


I hope the Closed BETA is in August, or at least a bit earlier than the open BETA... Else MoH will have been a waste of money.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;13774722*
> cant wait!!!!!
> 
> BTW: open beta in september.... closed in august?


I hope so!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13774660*
> That tank gameplay was fantastic, *though i wish they would have shown more multiplayer* than a bunch of cinematic moments. That rocket being shot down the subway tunnel was amazing.
> 
> Captured the whole thing, as soon as windows movie maker installs i'll be able to cut up the footage and put it on youtube.


Agreed.

Should have been the other way around (lots of MP, little SP), although the SP footage was out of this world.

EDIT: Epic avatar btw, I love me some Feed Me.


----------



## SigmaGT

man this really looks awesome!!!!
Can't wait for it!


----------



## Romanrp

Can I just ask why is there a multyplayer level set in paris? Is it to take on mw3 campaign in france or something. Competition of which developer makes the Eiffel Tower fall the best lol.


----------



## esco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13774713*
> You guys reckon this was at max settings?


Had to be. Quite impressive and needed to take crown back from call of duty. Been waiting awhile now to build a new gaming comp til i saw a game that was worth it. New super comp build here i come!!


----------



## Techboy10

Looks awesome! Can't wait for the open beta!

However I did go to www.origin.com and it says that Battlefield 3 is Origin Only. That would suck because I really would prefer to get it on Steam.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;13774761*
> Looks awesome! Can't wait for the open beta!
> 
> However I did go to www.origin.com and it says that Battlefield 3 is Origin Only. That would suck because I really would prefer to get it on Steam.


If it is Origin only I'll be sad.


----------



## Lune

Yeah pretty sure it will be on Origin only, they are trying to advertise it hard.. why would they give their game to Steam again


----------



## Zackcy

Rendering with the highest settings I"ve ever seen. DERRRRR.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;13774744*
> Agreed.
> 
> Should have been the other way around (lots of MP, little SP), although the SP footage was out of this world.
> 
> EDIT: Epic avatar btw, I love me some Feed Me.


Well all the games previewed today have been little bits of single player. BF3's live demo was the longest I saw.

Tomorrow will be when all the multiplayer gets previewed by the press people there, recorded, and put up for us to see.

EDIT: Haha thanks. He's awesome, though I like his first EP much more than his new one. He's coming to a festival right by my house but tickets are $300.







Saw Skrillex last weekend though, so i guess that makes up for it a little.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;13774730*
> what time is the demonstration tomorrow? include time zone plz


I think 830 am pst


----------



## Blostorm

So October 25th is the release date ?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm;13774808*
> So October 25th is the release date ?


Yes.


----------



## kcuestag

Here they are @1080p;

Frostbite 2:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFfEHdZJk_0&hd=1[/ame]

Operation Métro:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmFMQaBaGQ8&hd=1[/ame]

Enjoy.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;13774761*
> However I did go to www.origin.com and it says that Battlefield 3 is Origin Only. That would suck because I really would prefer to get it on Steam.


Yep i see this too! Thing is, why arent they doing the Physical Warfare pack edition yet? Its just the limited edition back to Karkand?


----------



## Blostorm

Umm









Wait for BD or SB to play this sexy game :suzo:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;13774761*
> Looks awesome! Can't wait for the open beta!
> 
> However I did go to www.origin.com and it says that Battlefield 3 is Origin Only. That would suck because I really would prefer to get it on Steam.


I really, really doubt that. Sure, it's CURRENTLY only on Origin (other than EA Downloader) but that won't be true once Steam gets it. It's just marketing. I think we should all start bombarding EA with complaints that we want BF3 preorders on Steam, and that we won't buy it any other way.


----------



## Andr3az

I really hope they release it on Steam too. Don't want more stuff to run my games in.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13774830*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFfEHdZJk_0&hd=1


@0:57


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13774918*
> I really, really doubt that. Sure, it's CURRENTLY only on Origin (other than EA Downloader) but that won't be true once Steam gets it. It's just marketing. I think we should all start bombarding EA with complaints that we want BF3 preorders on Steam.


They probably won't give a damn. You're still going to buy the game.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13774792*
> Well all the games previewed today have been little bits of single player. BF3's live demo was the longest I saw.
> 
> Tomorrow will be when all the multiplayer gets previewed by the press people there, recorded, and put up for us to see.
> 
> EDIT: Haha thanks. He's awesome, though I like his first EP much more than his new one. He's coming to a festival right by my house but tickets are $300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw Skrillex last weekend though, so i guess that makes up for it a little.


Can't wait for tomorrow then lol!.

Hopefully we'll get a 1080p version of the SP tank scene/mission footage (Christina Coffin, dev over at DICE, is already pushing for it: http://tinyurl.com/3b5cuc5)

Too bad on the $300 tag to see Feed Me, and Skrillex?, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13774942*
> They probably won't give a damn. You're still going to buy the game.


Am I wrong though... was it not fast paced.


----------



## Lune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJZjQpZGuAg&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13774942*
> They probably won't give a damn. You're still going to buy the game.


Completely true in my case, but if they receive several hundred or thousand complaints demanding it they might think twice about not offering it.


----------



## Hotcarl

woah multiplayer, anyways. In the sp footage, i LOVED the effect of bullets hitting tanks and everything else in the game.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Everyone should see the MP footage over at battlefield.com.

60 FPS ftw.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/videos/e3-multiplayer-reveal


----------



## tx-jose

I just watched the EA press conference. and...i need new pants......

I want it sooo bad!!!

who else noticed the glitchy tank operator guy after the air strike sceen when he reloads the tank??


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;13775013*
> 
> who else noticed the glitchy tank operator guy after the air strike sceen when he reloads the tank??


Yeah


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13774971*
> Am I wrong though... was it not fast paced.


I didn't mean to quote you, just the steam comment.

Game looks like BC2. '100 points for killing x', knife looks like it's auto aim, seems every bullet or half the bullets are tracer ammunition, and you don't lose bullets when you change a non-empty mag.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;13775013*
> I just watched the EA press conference. and...i need new pants......
> 
> I want it sooo bad!!!
> 
> who else noticed the glitchy tank operator guy after the air strike sceen when he reloads the tank??


You mean that hes laggy? no driver support for this game its not even out I guess its some terrible glitch like you said, it wont be like that in the full version of course


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13775036*
> Yeah


but its ok cause they are still not done getting the bugs out


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13775054*
> I didn't mean to quote you, just the steam comment.
> 
> Game looks like BC2. '100 points for killing x', knife looks like it's auto aim, seems every bullet or half the bullets are tracer ammunition, and you don't lose bullets when you change a non-empty mag.


Hopefully that can be sorted with Project reality or something.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;13775157*
> Hopefully that can be sorted with Project reality or something.


There aren't any mod tools.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13775054*
> I didn't mean to quote you, just the steam comment.
> 
> Game looks like BC2. '100 points for killing x', knife looks like it's auto aim, seems every bullet or half the bullets are tracer ammunition, and you don't lose bullets when you change a non-empty mag.


Yep and no mod tools as of yet so we can't even get a realism mod.


----------



## Nelson2011

Battlefield 3 Gets Release Date
6/06/11 1:32PM PDT
Battlefield 3 is set for release on October 25, 2012, and the open beta kicks off in September.

lol wut?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13775054*
> I didn't mean to quote you, just the steam comment.
> 
> Game looks like BC2. '100 points for killing x', knife looks like it's auto aim, seems every bullet or half the bullets are tracer ammunition, and you don't lose bullets when you change a non-empty mag.


=/ Unfortunately that's the turn FPS have taken for this decade. It definitely makes BF feel more like COD, which I hate because BF is meant to be completely different. In my opinion it took WAY too long to rank up in BF2, and I think giving points for everything you do (spotting enemies, saving teammates, etc.) helps cut down on the sluggish run between ranks and encourages people to spot more, help more, and camp less. In BC2 you can steal an enemy assault kit, drop ammo, steal a medic kit, drop health, run away and rack in 100 points easily from just those 2 drops. Lately I've been really ripping it up swapping between kits on the field, sometimes to revive, heal, or supply teammates, sometimes to destroy tanks with C4 or rockets. Hell I even take Recon kits to throw a few mines around until I find a group of enemies, then swap back to my kit.


----------



## Lune

Uploading tank footage in 1080p (even tho its not really 1080p because livestream quality is terrible)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13775259*
> Uploading tank footage in 1080p (even tho its not really 1080p because livestream quality is terrible)


Sweet sauce, my friends need to see it and I need to watch it with sound.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13775203*
> Yep and no mod tools as of yet so we can't even get a realism mod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13775220*
> =/ Unfortunately that's the turn FPS have taken for this decade. It definitely makes BF feel more like COD, which I hate because BF is meant to be completely different. In my opinion it took WAY too long to rank up in BF2, and I think giving points for everything you do (spotting enemies, saving teammates, etc.) helps cut down on the sluggish run between ranks and encourages people to spot more, help more, camp less.


Speaking of spotting, there's

-3D spotting
-probably squad leaders (with a star next to his name)
-maybe 4man squads (they would have put 6 in a squad if BF3 had it right?)
-health says 100% so maybe BF2 health system


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I hate the 4-man squad system. I play with more than 3 friends at a time. We have to all be split up between squads and it gets annoying. What I usually do is hop back and forth between squads to spawn on the right guy and then let my squad spawn on me. "What difference does 2 more make?" you might say, but 6 is just perfect for my "squad." Then again I guess the reasoning isn't bad. It's probably better to have 6 squads of 4 rather than 4 squads of 6, strategy-wise anyways.


----------



## Lt.JD

BF2 had 6 man squads. That needs to come back. It allows for a diverse squad set up. DICE has said that they like four classes so a four man squad probably makes sense to them.


----------



## Lune

Electricity stopped.. I was at 95% upload on Youtube .... now again!


----------



## thiru

lol you can see enemy squad leaders and enemy health.

edit: also suppression for LMGs


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13775404*
> lol you can see enemy squad leaders and enemy health.
> 
> edit: also suppression for LMGs


Hmmm maybe that can just be a temporary testbed to make sure the health is being synced up correctly between players? I sure hope so because that's kind of weak. I guess being able to identify who the squad leader is is cool, (by the looks of it we're back to only being able to spawn on your squad leader) because you know who to take out first.


----------



## Ryanb213

Uploading the entire BF3 demo in 720.


----------



## Citra

Just saw the new trailer in 1080p with my Klipsch Promedia 2.1 at 50%.


----------



## Ryanb213

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blYkWKarreQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z10-vYHClF4[/ame]


----------



## pepejovi

Damn. If i had any doubts for BF3, they are gone in the wind.

It looks AMAZING!

I especially like the more close quarter battle


----------



## Lune

1080p (will upload the real 1080p later because it will take a while to render and will be huge) double pass, etc.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuQxkFr2evI&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## tx-jose

the press confrence i watched was from game spot and was in 1080p (or dam close to it!!)


----------



## Higgins

Lune is uploading a double pass video right now, here's his single pass one of the tank battle.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuQxkFr2evI&hd=1[/ame]

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## rogueblade

Do it now, I command you


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Nice Multi footage and neat destructibility

And lul @ epic fail youtube kids with surrogate syndrome who can't distinguish between a Tank from an APC.

I just read some comment by some COD kid. Here's what he said
Quote:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA*HAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAH I LOL MY ASS OUT VIEWS SALES DOESNT MEAN SHET ? MY ASS IT MEANS THAT PEOPLE ARE INTRESTED IN THE﻿ GAME AND THAT THEY WILL BUY IT YOU SUCKER COD STANDS FOR COOL AND DOMINATOR AND BF STANDS FOR BISEXUAL ***S YOU WILL SHEET BREAK WHEN MW3 WILL PWN BF3 AGAIN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY YOU LOSE THE GAME BEECH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > KTHXBAI.


i pretty much told him go to hookedonphonics dot com, and never heard from him ever since.

It's pretty sad that there's going to be a-lot of BF3 trash talkers/ bandwagoners' cause they know that their COD franchise is finished. Doesn't matter to me tho cause they won't know how to handle a real fps, and they'll probably just convert back to MW3. Usually people with numbers(4533463) after their name are mostly the ones that are horrible or transferred over from COD. So that's another tip for you if you want to get easy rages.

Assumed it was coming out around November as well, looks like i need to start planning earlier than i thought


----------



## Higgins

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2011-battlefield-3/714910

HD Tank battle straight from the source.

Hopefully we get a true 1080p version soon.


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone else notice how much more velocity are on the tank rounds in BF3. If that were BC2 he'd be aiming a few good inches above the target


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13776482*
> Anyone else notice how much more velocity are on the tank rounds in BF3. If that were BC2 he'd be aiming a few good inches above the target


Bullet drop isn't as extreme in BF3. BC2 was exaggerated gameplay/effects because of the theme.


----------



## Lune

I don't know what you people have done, but the 1080p video got some serious hit in the last few minutes... lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13776507*
> Bullet drop isn't as extreme in BF3. BC2 was exaggerated gameplay/effects because of the theme.


I know







It's nice to see it appeared 'more' realistic in BF3

What I really really really really hope; Is that different calibre weapons have different velocities. It really bugs me in BC2 that the M24 round would travel the exact same way as a M95 round.


----------



## Higgins

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o74XTS4dlzs[/ame]

True 1080p


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13776612*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A
> 
> True 1080p


Sex


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13776612*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o74XTS4dlzs
> 
> True 1080p


Cute.


----------



## 8564dan

Now we are getting more information, vids, dates for beta etc... It shouldnt be too long now until the 'official' system requirements are revealed!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13776612*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o74XTS4dlzs
> 
> True 1080p


played it in 1080p full screen and pretended like i was already in game like peww pewwwww take that enemy tanks!! lol

I have yet to see MW3 even TRY to compete with BF3


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13777191*
> Now we are getting more information, vids, dates for beta etc... It shouldnt be too long now until the 'official' system requirements are revealed!


System requirements


----------



## Outcasst

Did anybody think the multiplayer footage looked a little like CoD?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;13777487*
> Did anybody think the multiplayer footage looked a little like CoD?


Don't worry, to be honest I think they picked the worst possible footage for E3 MP >< More tomorrow.. hell entire week I guess.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13777538*
> Don't worry, to be honest I think they picked the worst possible footage for E3 MP ><


Most likely the MP will be focused upon tomorrow...

Will the BF3 coverage be at the *exact* same time tomorrow?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13777662*
> Most likely the MP will be focused upon tomorrow...
> 
> Will the BF3 coverage be at the *exact* same time tomorrow?


8:30 pm


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13777674*
> 8:30 pm


I'm from Aus, so the coverage was at approx. 6:30am here for the E3 EA Launch


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;13777487*
> Did anybody think the multiplayer footage looked a little like CoD?


It did.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;13777487*
> Did anybody think the multiplayer footage looked a little like CoD?


It was all infantry based CQB, what did you want it to be like?


----------



## Lune

So far..

EA @ E3 Live Event Schedule (All times PT and subject to change)

Monday June 6th

12:30pm EA Press Conference

Tuesday June 7th

2:00pm Star Wars: The Old Republic

3:00pm Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning

5:00pm NFS: The Run

Wednesday June 8th

10:00pm The Sims 3 Pets

2:00pm Mass Effect 3

4:30pm Battlefield 3

Thursday June 9th

9:00am FIFA

11:00am NCAA Football

12:00pm Madden

1:00pm NHL

3:00pm SSX

So I guess nothing tomorrow? or is this wrong.. it's from ea.com tho ;o


----------



## Higgins

Tomorrow is when they open the floor and everyone is able to play the games themselves. I imagine there will be a good amount of videos from people recording that.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13776507*
> Bullet drop isn't as extreme in BF3. BC2 was exaggerated gameplay/effects because of the theme.


The bullet drop in BC2 is realistic (that is, the physics are correct). What's not realistic is the speed of the bullets, which is 600m/s for all calibers instead of 750-950 m/s for rifles and <500m/s for pistols.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13777958*
> The bullet drop in BC2 is realistic (that is, the physics are correct). What's not realistic is the speed of the bullets, which is 600m/s for all calibers instead of 750-950 m/s for rifles and <500m/s for pistols.


I always thought bullets moved too slowly.


----------



## mjpd1983

Game looks fantastic


----------



## XX55XX

Is it me, or does this game simply look like an enhanced version of Bad Company 2? I mean, I was hoping this game would attempt to differentiate itself somewhat.

Wished this game was more like BF2 rather than BC2 with bigger maps and prone.


----------



## Lune

It doesn't look like BC2 at all.. that's just how new games are supposed to look, nothing wrong with BC2 looks lawl.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;13779041*
> Is it me, or does this game simply look like an enhanced version of Bad Company 2? I mean, I was hoping this game would attempt to differentiate itself somewhat.
> 
> Wished this game was more like BF2 rather than BC2 with bigger maps and prone.


This game will make a salad out of BC2.

New games look like new games, this is just an exceptionally great looking one.

The Battlefield series already differentiated it's self from every other game by just simply being "released".


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13777395*
> System requirements


You know they are talking business when they recommend a quad core and a gtx 460.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Do we have system requirements out yet?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];13779778*
> Do we have system requirements out yet?


See the post above you XD


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra;13779734*
> You know they are talking business when they recommend a quad core and a gtx 460.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


time for an upgrade!!!









maybe a GTX460 2win is in order


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

words cant describe how much I want to play this now.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I always thought bullets moved too slowly.


The tracer ammunition don't represent the real bullets, what you see moves even slower.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


System requirements


Hopefully this means my x2 HD6970's can max out the game at +60fps all the time.


----------



## Hawk777th

Dang those are no joke!

Let the return of PC Gaming begin!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


You know they are talking business when they recommend a quad core and a gtx 460.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


For a game to last, it needs to push the boundaries of performance, so creating a game where most people can buy a midranged PC to run it on max in a year or so adds to its longevity!

It also helps in the design of newer and better hardware (not that its needed currently) through challenging the performance capabilities, not to mention making price/perf more competitive.


----------



## !Lester!

I jizzed when I saw some gameplay of this over at E3 stream.


----------



## pepejovi

Yep, this solified my upgrade route, im gonna get either 2500k or one of the new BD processors and a 6870/6950/6970, depending on my budget


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Yep, this solified my upgrade route, im gonna get either 2500k or one of the new BD processors and a 6870/6950/6970, depending on my budget


Good!









An i5 2500k + HD6970 2GB should easily max out the game.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Good!









An i5 2500k + HD6970 2GB should easily max out the game.










Yep, though i have to save up till BF3 release so i can get the 6970









Right now I've got 400â‚¬, which is enough for 2500k + ASRock Extreme4 + G.Skill 2x2Gb RAM.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Yep, though i have to save up till BF3 release so i can get the 6970









Right now I've got 400â‚¬, which is enough for 2500k + ASRock Extreme4 + G.Skill 2x2Gb RAM.


----------



## Norlig

have they said anything about the beta date?


----------



## kcuestag

Open BETA in September, however, there were no dates given for either the open BETA or the closed beta.


----------



## Norlig

the month before release?! ...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


the month before release?! ...


Yes, just like BFBC2.

I'm guessing the closed BETA will be a bit earlier, probably in August, hopefully.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I didn't mean to quote you, just the steam comment.

Game looks like BC2. '100 points for killing x', knife looks like it's auto aim, seems every bullet or half the bullets are tracer ammunition, and you don't lose bullets when you change a non-empty mag.


All BF games give you points for killing people in a match...
Knife is NOT auto-aim, you have to knife within the person's hitbox.
Nothing wrong with reloading to a full clip mag.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yes, just like BFBC2.

I'm guessing the closed BETA will be a bit earlier, probably in August, hopefully.










If I remember correctly. Closed beta in BC2 was in March?

Maybe that means they already have a closed beta and we were just not invited


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


If I remember correctly. Closed beta in BC2 was in March?

Maybe that means they already have a closed beta and we were just not invited










If there was a closed BETA we would knew about it already.









They haven't mentioned anything yet, hopefully they do soon, else Medal of Honor Limited Edition pre-order would have been a total waste of money.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


If there was a closed BETA we would knew about it already.









They haven't mentioned anything yet, hopefully they do soon, else Medal of Honor Limited Edition pre-order would have been a total waste of money.










ahh hell i had to get the limited edition?? I think i just got the regular one!!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


All BF games give you points for killing people in a match...
Knife is NOT auto-aim, you have to knife within the person's hitbox.
Nothing wrong with reloading to a full clip.


Yes, but not spot assists, squad assists, critical assists, savior kills, etc.

By the knife being auto-aim he meant that if you middle click as someone is running past you, you don't need to adjust your aim. Your camera automatically turns to follow them and guarantees you the stab as long as you were within range and looking at the person.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


By the knife being auto-aim he meant that if you middle click as someone is running past you, you don't need to adjust your aim. Your camera automatically turns to follow them and guarantees you the stab as long as you were within range and looking at the person.


Which they probably didn't change much










Hoping there isn't any BC2 auto regen health but if they say it is a BF2 sequel hopefully all my gripes about BC2 will be gone mostly.


----------



## Hawk777th

Clip is on the right Magazine is on the left PoopaScoopa.
http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x...s/p8130237.jpg


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yes, but not spot assists, squad assists, critical assists, savior kills, etc.

By the knife being auto-aim he meant that if you middle click as someone is running past you, you don't need to adjust your aim. Your camera automatically turns to follow them and guarantees you the stab as long as you were within range and looking at the person.


What's wrong with getting points for those? 
That's just animation. You already middle clicked within their hitbox and it's just showing you the full animation. That's like having the camera switch around to watch a person fall to the ground in slow-mo after the finishing bullet hits them. It's not adjusting your aim at all. You get rubber knives sometimes.

I realize BC2 has hitbox lag but that's a different subject. I am definitely annoyed when I run to cover and look back watching bullets fly by my side which should be missing me only to end up hitting my hitbox lagging behind me.

BF3 on smartphones:

Quote:



EA have essentially confirmed that there's going to be a versions of Battlefield 3 on smartphones. 
http://www.metro.co.uk/tech/games/86...ield-3-content


----------



## tx-jose

I will put up with origin for BF3. But thats the only exciting thing that EA has for me from what I have seen so far at E3


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*   That's just animation. You already middle clicked within their hitbox and it's just showing you the full animation. That's like having the camera switch around to watch a person fall to the ground in slow-mo after the finishing bullet hits them. It's not adjusting your aim at all.  
... Really?

BF2 knifing:
  
 You Tube  



 
BC2's knifing "lunges" you at your enemy. It essentially does the job for you. If you middle click with slightly off timing, you'll still get the kill. You do realize BC2 is a console port? If you slash your knife as an enemy in front of you is moving in BF2, you miss. In BC2, the camera follows your enemy and the game just stabs them for you.

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/425870.page
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/458228.page
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-auto-aim.html


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Play on some pistol and knife only servers. You'll see that you don't always land a hit. Sometimes you get big fat rubbery knives from Walmart.


----------



## Hawk777th

That knife video is epic!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The bullet drop in BC2 is realistic (that is, the physics are correct). What's not realistic is the speed of the bullets, which is 600m/s for all calibers instead of 750-950 m/s for rifles and <500m/s for pistols.


But how can the bullet drop be realistic if their speed is not? The bullet drops over time and distance which is essentially it's muzzle velocity along with gravity (I think?). Because each weapon has a different muzzle velocity, bullets should be hitting the ground (dropping) at different distances. But currently they do not, so I don't see how the bullet drop can be realistic.

That's all my speculation anyway based on a vague understanding of physics I haven't studied since I was 17.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rogueblade*   But how can the bullet drop be realistic if their speed is not? The bullet drops over time and distance which is essentially it's muzzle velocity + gravity (I think?). Because each weapon has a different muzzle velocity, bullets should be hitting the ground (dropping) at different distances. But currently they do not, so I don't see how the bullet drop can be realistic.

That's all my speculation anyway based on a vague understanding of physics I haven't studied since I was 17.  
The bullet DROP itself is somewhat realistic, meaning they don't drop too soon, too late, too fast, nor too slow. (FTR I have shot over long distances before, my cousin works at a gun shop with a range) But, the bullets TRAVEL slow, or fast in the case of pistols. So yes, if the bullets were faster, the drop should begin at a little longer than the distance it does now, it's just that the bullets move too slow. I guess the right way to say it is: the game's bullet drop rate is realistically proportional to the game's bullet travel rate, but the bullet travel rates aren't what they should be.

Edit: It's y = -1,4*10^-5x^2 + 0,00029x + 0,0026 (x is the travel rate?)

I think Thiru has shared this video before:
  
 You Tube


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The bullet DROP itself is somewhat realistic, meaning they don't drop too soon, too late, too fast, nor too slow. (FTR I have shot in a range before, my cousin works at a gun shop with a range) But, the bullets TRAVEL slow, or fast in the case of pistols. So yes, if the bullets were faster, the drop should begin right at the distance it does now, it's just that the bullets move too slow.


(Again my speculation) But there is only one rate at which a bullet can drop no matter the calibre/muzzle velocity. There is no too fast, too slow etc:

If a m9, m16, and m95 are all fired parallel to ground from the same height, all three bullets will hit the ground at the same time shouldn't they? Even though each will travel a different distance, they will all hit the ground at the same time.


----------



## Thingamajig

Can anyone here clear this up for me?

I figured that all consoles ran direct X 9 yet the OP states that the game doesn't support xp or DX9.

How is this so?


----------



## rogueblade

apparently Emulation. Don't worry about it, you have a 6870.

I broke 1000 posts!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


(Again my speculation) But there is only one rate at which a bullet can drop no matter the calibre/muzzle velocity. There is no too fast, too slow etc:

If a m9, m16, and m95 are all fired parallel to ground from the same height, all three bullets will hit the ground at the same time shouldn't they? Even though each will travel a different distance, they will all hit the ground at the same time.


I don't want to say for SURE (as I don't know for sure) but yes, Thiru says all guns in BC2 travel the same velocity, and I believe that as well. And yes, that formula is constant. The speed the bullet travels will only affect how far it travels before it begins its descent, and they should all hit the ground at the same time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*


Can anyone here clear this up for me?

I figured that all consoles ran direct X 9 yet the OP states that the game doesn't support xp or DX9.

How is this so?


BF3 is ported down from PC to consoles like some other games are.


----------



## Gib007

Sweet crap does that BF3 tank single player campaign trailer look good...!!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig;13783625*
> Can anyone here clear this up for me?
> 
> I figured that all consoles ran direct X 9 yet the OP states that the game doesn't support xp or DX9.
> 
> How is this so?


Because they modified it specifically for the xbox and ps3. Yes, the xbox cannot support dx11.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;13783665*
> Sweet crap does that BF3 tank single player campaign trailer look good...!!!


Yes it does. I played back through it a few times in 1080p on my 55"... quite a sight. I'm so anxious for a new build to run that sucker totally maxed out. If I can afford it I'd go 2D surround with 3 displays but that's not likely.


----------



## tx-jose

Myabe the PC version will be a DX11 version that was developed and coded specifically for PC. They did promise that it was NOT going to be a console port so maybe this is how they prove it. IDK what consoles run at so I'm not speculating that they are DX9 or 10 or even 11


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13783232*
> What's wrong with getting points for those?
> That's just animation. You already middle clicked within their hitbox and it's just showing you the full animation. That's like having the camera switch around to watch a person fall to the ground in slow-mo after the finishing bullet hits them. It's not adjusting your aim at all. You get rubber knives sometimes.
> 
> I realize BC2 has hitbox lag but that's a different subject. I am definitely annoyed when I run to cover and look back watching bullets fly by my side which should be missing me only to end up hitting my hitbox lagging behind me.
> 
> BF3 on smartphones:


thats a common misconception. If you make it behind cover and then die, its because you never really made it to begin with. Its part of the price you pay for not having hitscan combat seen in cod and other games. Those games also have the same problem, but it is seen less often, because their is no bullet travel.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;13783721*
> IDK what consoles run at so I'm not speculating that they are DX9 or 10 or even 11


They have video cards from 4 years ago that aren't nearly as capable as current gen PC tech.

They do NOT have dx11 as it cannot support it.


----------



## 4L4N

Just seen that the open beta will start on 09/11 , ie 11/09 for us UK people.

Source - http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press

Half way down the page is a Full live blog of the entire press conference. If you press play it brings up a list of text. Look at 1:21

As for the source - notsureifserious.jpg

Anyone else confirm ?


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13783832*
> They have video cards from 4 years ago that aren't nearly as capable as current gen PC tech.
> 
> They do NOT have dx11 as it cannot support it.


thank you for clearing that up for me







I had a PS2 for 2months then sold it.

So we have been and are going to have the reign of the PC gammer getting the better graphics experiences?? Its funny cause COD BO looks better on my PC then my friends 360 just that he has a bigger TV lol


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13783664*
> I don't want to say for SURE (as I don't know for sure) but yes, Thiru says all guns in BC2 travel the same velocity, and I believe that as well. And yes, that formula is constant. The speed the bullet travels will only affect how far it travels before it begins its descent, and they should all hit the ground at the same time.
> 
> BF3 is ported down from PC to consoles like some other games are.


This was the case in BF2 as well, nearly all weapons had the same muzzle velocity. In BF2 you could add bullet drop under the projectile characteristics.

I used to mod BF2 hard.


----------



## Lune

BF3 Live From E3
Watch our live Ustream broadcast on Tuesday, June 7th at 1PM PT!

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/bf3-at-e3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;13783858*
> So we have been and are going to have the reign of the PC gammer getting the better graphics experiences?? Its funny cause COD BO looks better on my PC then my friends 360 just that he has a bigger TV lol


Pretty much. Graphically and gameplay wise will be better on PC. We get 64v64 they get only 24v24 or 32 (can't remember).

Of course being developed on PC then ported to console will also mean our tech will be utilized fully instead of like most games coming out where it is ported to PC and is only half assed and tends to cause problems for some people.

Your friends TV won't make much a of a difference compared to a 20" tv or 60" tv running blops on an xbox. It will still have the same low resolution regardless, only it will look more stretched on a higher screen (and therefore, probably worse).

http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/-list-of-xbox-360-games-and-th/925112

There is a good thread on what resolutions the xbox runs. It may shock you since most of them are resolutions I was running on my PC 10 years plus ago.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13783925*
> Pretty much. Graphically and gameplay wise will be better on PC. We get 64v64 they get only 24v24 or 32 (can't remember).
> 
> Of course being developed on PC then ported to console will also mean our tech will be utilized fully instead of like most games coming out where it is ported to PC and is only half assed and tends to cause problems for some people.
> 
> Your friends TV won't make much a of a difference compared to a 20" tv or 60" tv running blops on an xbox. It will still have the same low resolution regardless, only it will look more stretched on a higher screen (and therefore, probably worse).
> 
> http://forums.gametrailers.com/thread/-list-of-xbox-360-games-and-th/925112
> 
> There is a good thread on what resolutions the xbox runs. It may shock you since most of them are resolutions I was running on my PC 10 years plus ago.


1280x720??!!! hahaha wow.....My P4 runs those resolutions...and it has a 7600GS 512MB DDR2 card and is about 8 years old!!!!


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13783808*
> thats a common misconception. If you make it behind cover and then die, its because you never really made it to begin with. Its part of the price you pay for not having hitscan combat seen in cod and other games. Those games also have the same problem, but it is seen less often, because their is no bullet travel.


Yeah, the issue has always existed, it's just made more apparent with bullet travel time. I used to meta game in BF 1942, and when sniping someone far away who's popping up and down out of cover, you wait for them to pop up, go down again, and then shoot. Even though they appear to be under cover (both to them and to you), you get the kill. It just has to do with the latency between both computers and the server.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4L4N;13783856*
> Just seen that the open beta will start on 09/11 , ie 11/09 for us UK people.
> 
> Source - http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press
> 
> Half way down the page is a Full live blog of the entire press conference. If you press play it brings up a list of text. Look at 1:21
> 
> As for the source - notsureifserious.jpg
> 
> Anyone else confirm ?


That's September 2011, not September 11, just so you know.


----------



## Waffleboy

There's something with Battlefield 3 coming up in 30 minutes, anybody have a link?


----------



## 4L4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4L4N;13783856*
> Just seen that the open beta will start on 09/11 , ie 11/09 for us UK people.
> 
> Source - http://live-event.ea.com/e3/press
> 
> Half way down the page is a Full live blog of the entire press conference. If you press play it brings up a list of text. Look at 1:21
> 
> As for the source - notsureifserious.jpg
> 
> Anyone else confirm ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13784029*
> That's September 2011, not September 11, just so you know.


Ahhhhhh lol , Thankyou Pyros , yes i was abit confused .... blond moment


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13784086*
> There's something with Battlefield 3 coming up in 30 minutes, anybody have a link?


Not 30 minutes. 4:15PM EST.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13784160*
> Not 30 minutes. 4:15PM EST.


http://www.gametrailers.com/e3/

Gametrailers says "BF3 and Jack Trenton at 8:30 AM PST"


----------



## james8

recommended requirements are very high, a very, very good sign. just add another point for me to preorder








the only thing i didn't meet is the recommended vram amount, but it probably won't matter much if i turn off AA


----------



## Waffleboy

Here's where the 11:30 (est) BF thing is supposed to be: http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13784242*
> recommended requirements are very high, a very, very good sign. just add another point for me to preorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing i didn't meet is the recommended vram amount, but it probably won't matter much if i turn off AA


Recommended on most games only seems to be pretty much just medium/high though and not really the absolute best.

Games need to have one more thing that is just enthusiast or maximum that is the absolute highest without dropping below 60fps.

I hope Nvidia has some new cards out before BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13784029*
> That's September 2011, not September 11, just so you know.


Might be bad PR having it on that date :/


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13784335*
> 
> Might be bad PR having it on that date :/


or make people very patriotic and start blasting away at the enemy like...








- - -- -


----------



## 4L4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13784029*
> That's September 2011, not September 11, just so you know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13784335*
> Might be bad PR having it on that date :/


Thats kinda what threw me, i saw 09/11 and thought , hmmmm surely not !


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13783506*
> But how can the bullet drop be realistic if their speed is not? The bullet drops over time and distance which is essentially it's muzzle velocity along with gravity (I think?). Because each weapon has a different muzzle velocity, bullets should be hitting the ground (dropping) at different distances. But currently they do not, so I don't see how the bullet drop can be realistic.
> 
> That's all my speculation anyway based on a vague understanding of physics I haven't studied since I was 17.


The bullet drop, given the hypothesis that bullets of all calibers travel at 600m/s, is realistic. But that hypothesis is false. That's how I see it. Or you can just see it as unrealistic bullet drop. We're just arguing about words, in the end we all agree something's not right.

At 200m, BC2 bullet drop is 14cm. If the bullet was going at 900m/s instead of 600 (M16 velocity) it would drop by 6cm, which is already double. You could go further and add air drag and stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13783519*
> Edit: It's y = -1,4*10^-5x^2 + 0,00029x + 0,0026 (x is the travel rate?)


Yes. If you do the math, you'd find y = -1.36 * 10^(-5) * x^2
x is the horizontal distance flown, y is the drop. The 2 other terms are just experiment uncertainties or whatever you call them in English.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13782999*
> If I remember correctly. Closed beta in BC2 was in March?
> 
> Maybe that means they already have a closed beta and we were just not invited


BC2 closed beta was in February, game was released in March.


----------



## Lune

It's live now, but they are showing nintendo stuff.. http://www.facebook.com/gametrailers?sk=app_192750707439639

Battlefield 3 should be up in 2 mins or something


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13784433*
> It's live now, but they are showing nintendo stuff.. http://www.facebook.com/gametrailers?sk=app_192750707439639


BOOOOO. Need more BF3.


----------



## Hawk777th

Bullet drop has every thing to do with FPS. Feet Per Second. All bullets at least in rifles like the 5.56 and 7.62 have similar CDs (coefficient of drag)so speed is the game. A longer barrel will give you more velocity as does a suppressor. A suppressor also makes the weapon more accurate as it controls the gasses behind the bullet better and prevents yaw.

Actually a 5.56 shoots extremely flat to 300M that is why the military zeros at that range.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html

BF3 time :O


----------



## Waffleboy

http://pc.ign.com/articles/117/1172554p1.html

You can opt out of getting revived, about time.


----------



## Lune

BF3 just started http://www.gametrailers.com/netstorage/e3/e3-live.html


----------



## [nK]Sharp

AHAHHA : talking about xbox :

Of course it will as good.

They be trolling


----------



## Lune

ahahahha ye


----------



## Hawk777th

ROFL the idiot just said it will look the same on Xbox and PS3 as PC rofl!


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Can. Not. Wait. Looks so gooood!


----------



## Lune

BF3 ... LOL! it was just some small interview of 2 min!


----------



## rogueblade

I see nothing bf3 related...


----------



## Waffleboy

It only lasted like 5 minutes.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't know who started all this BF3 things but whoever it was, was wrong.

It starts at 22:30 Central Europe, 21:30 UK time.









I'll be around to watch it.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13784661*
> I don't know who started all this BF3 things but whoever it was, was wrong.
> 
> It starts at 22:30 Central Europe, 21:30 UK time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be around to watch it.


Talked about the trailer from yesterday in an interview for like 5 minutes, nothing else though









Going to miss it since I will be at work.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's some GIFS for you guys to enjoy, not sure if they've been posted before;


















































Enjoy.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;13784546*
> ROFL the idiot just said it will look the same on Xbox and PS3 as PC rofl!


what a tool!!! lol


----------



## tx-jose

lmao all those GIFs at once this schools PC that im on dont like it.. lol not one bit lmao!!!


----------



## Waffleboy

Those pictures are






























Especially the last two, the lighting is


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The true BF3 multiplayer footage is at 4:15PM EST, this 11:30AM nonsense was just some dumb short interview.


----------



## Ishinomori

how long till 4:15pm?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I've following this thread since day 1, and I finally decided to register, I also want to build a new computer for the 1st time, but I've got to travel every 3 or 4 months so I don't have any cash left hehe, I will try to build a new system when BF3 comes out I hope you guys can clear some of my doubts and give me some tips on picking up the parts, cheers and BF3 will be the best PC game of all time







!


----------



## rogueblade

BF3 on the Wii U. How funny would that be


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I think OP should be updated already with the official release date and beta date, just my opinion n_n


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13785799*
> I've following this thread since day 1, and I finally decided to register, I also want to build a new computer for the 1st time, but I've got to travel every 3 or 4 months so I don't have any cash left hehe, I will try to build a new system when BF3 comes out I hope you guys can clear some of my doubts and give me some tips on picking up the parts, cheers and BF3 will be the best PC game of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-system-requirements/
Minimum requirements for Battlefield 3
•OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
•Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
•RAM: 2GB
•Graphic card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card.
•Graphics card memory: 512 MB
•Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

Recommended system requirements for Battlefield 3
•OS: Windows 7 64-bit
•Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
•RAM: 4GB
•Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850
•Graphics card memory: 1 GB
•Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

I'd say build your system around the recommended requirement for an fluid experience







of course, if you have more fund, buy better hardwares.
for CPU, i would recommend the latest Core i5 2500K, and for ram, just get some decent 1600 MHz DDR3 preferably cas 8 but if cas 9 is cheaper get that.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13785799*
> I've following this thread since day 1, and I finally decided to register, I also want to build a new computer for the 1st time, but I've got to travel every 3 or 4 months so I don't have any cash left hehe, I will try to build a new system when BF3 comes out I hope you guys can clear some of my doubts and give me some tips on picking up the parts, cheers and BF3 will be the best PC game of all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Welcome!

Since the EA "recommended" video card for BF3 is a GTX 460, I'd recommend you go for a GTX570, but that all depends on what resolution you will be running. 2500k + GTX 570 is a perfect BF3 combo that won't break your pocket too hard. ~$750 for a motherboard, RAM, 2500k, and GTX 570. I myself plan to get a 2600k with a GTX 570 or two if I can afford a second one. I'm sort of tempted to even throw my current hardware up for sale and getting the new build over with already.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I'll be running the game on 1680x1050 probably (22") what do you guys think about the HD 6870 1GB? 4GB would be enough or should I go with 8GB? sorry too much questions , thanks so much for the warm welcome







!

EDIT: The reason I'm a bit confused is because I mainly game right now on an ASUS G73JH with a mobility 5870 1GB and 6GB of DDR3 and I max out BF:BC2 on 30-40fps (1600x900 awful res I know lol )


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13785892*
> I'll be running the game on 1680x1050 probably (22") what do you guys think about the HD 6870 1GB? 4GB would be enough or should I go with 8GB? sorry too much questions , thanks so much for the warm welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


4GB is fine and an HD6870 will do well.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Ok then with those questions answered kindly by you guys







(thank you so much seriously n_n ) let's just wait patiently for 4:15pm PST =D! (I know is hard...haha)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13785847*
> Welcome!
> 
> Since the EA "recommended" video card for BF3 is a GTX 460, I'd recommend you go for a GTX570, but that all depends on what resolution you will be running. 2500k + GTX 570 is a perfect BF3 combo that won't break your pocket too hard. ~$750 for a motherboard, RAM, 2500k, and GTX 570. I myself plan to get a 2600k with a GTX 570 or two if I can afford a second one. *I'm sort of tempted to even throw my current hardware up for sale and getting the new build over with already.*


Do it! Do it! Do it!









I was tempted in January as well so I got my 2600k + x2 HD6970's.


----------



## dakpyro525

Would love to get a 6970 for this. Im hoping my current card will hold up a while longer though.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Parts for my first rig are arriving tomorrow (see below), I hope it will be able to handle that baby flawlessly. I'm sure once I OC the lot it will be adequate.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13785981*
> Do it! Do it! Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted in January as well so I got my 2600k + x2 HD6970's.


I wish. Even though selling mine would make up for nearly half the cost, I just can't spend that much right now. Recently got a big salary cutdown at work


----------



## thiru

Finally something I can be happy about. BC2 classes are out, BF2142 classes are back in.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13786132*
> Finally something I can be happy about. BC2 classes are out, BF2142 classes are back in.


??? Source?!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> The Support class was super important in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 because it could heal, but they're given a new role in Battlefield 3:suppression. Shooting in an enemy's general direction is important in real combat, giving your own team a chance to move and gain position while the enemies are frightened into running for cover. Battlefield 3 takes this into account, and anyone firing a hail of lead near foes - something the Support class is especially good at, much more so with a fancy bi-pod attachment - will suppress the enemy. This not only garners points for the shooter, but dims and shakes the screen of those affected. Shooting to kill is an important role, but shooting to provide actual supporting fire is now emphasized as well.


Mee likey!









How many hours till 4:15pm PST??!?!?!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13786108*
> I wish. Even though selling mine would make up for nearly half the cost, I just can't spend that much right now. Recently got a big salary cutdown at work


Time to save up some money for October then.


----------



## mattlyall06

Guys, the system requirements are FAKE:
Quote:


> @repi
> Johan Andersson
> @argrn @Demize99 @ChristinaCoffin sorry but the #bf3 system requirements that some blogs posted are FAKE, we haven't announced anything yet


http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/78157818745720832

these are the Developers twitter accounts.


----------



## MGX1016

So are all games from now on going to look crysis style? Well cod 4 style too.

I guess with these new textures that's just how reality looks but I don't like it. Everything is blue and a ton of motion blur.

BF2 still is sick. I can't wait for wake 2011


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13786144*
> ??? Source?!


http://battlefieldo.com/?p=1027

That article is more good news than the MP gameplay trailer itself.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13786227*
> http://battlefieldo.com/?p=1027
> 
> That article is more good news than the MP gameplay trailer itself.


Riflemen and medic, basically same as BF2 medic class then. Here is hoping I can get a g36e again


----------



## Ishinomori

will anyone answer my question!?... *sigh*

Nvm, its 3hrs from now.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @zh1nt0
> daniel matros
> i am absolutely amazed at how much we have listened to the community for this game. And yet, there are more amazing news to come


:d


----------



## SuperWarehouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13786227*
> http://battlefieldo.com/?p=1027
> 
> That article is more good news than the MP gameplay trailer itself.


I love the idea of medics "suppressing fire" and it shaking the screens of players on the receiving end... Adds a nice touch of realism to it all.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperWarehouse;13786369*
> I love the idea of medics "suppressing fire" and it shaking the screens of players on the receiving end... Adds a nice touch of realism to it all.


Not medics, the medics are Rifleman, you're referring to Support









Those details are juicy, Thiru. I like the lens reflection for every class; I originally thought it would be for snipers, and you can see it in one of the Fault Line videos. Disabling vehicles before blowing them up also sounds like a great idea, hopefully it's done right.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperWarehouse;13786369*
> I love the idea of medics "suppressing fire" and it shaking the screens of players on the receiving end... Adds a nice touch of realism to it all.


Not medics.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

This thread. My pants. It's in them.


----------



## Lt.JD

Classes that make sense. Now you won't get Assualt guys camping on ammo boxes anymore.

So Assualt: Medic/Soldier with a rifle
Support: Support with a LMG and ammo packs
Recon: Special Forces/Sniper with a sniper rifle and C4
Engineer: Engineer/Anti-Vehicle with a RPG-esque weapon.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13786282*
> Riflemen and medic, basically same as BF2 medic class then. Here is hoping I can get a *g36e* again


Dont you meant G36C?

I loved the G36C in BF2, i love it in real life (dont own one), i was even planning to model a paintball gun around it (still in the works)!

Edit: Link to Paintball kits


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13786145*
> Mee likey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many hours till 4:15pm PST??!?!?!


GODDAMN YES, love this. Support finally has a good use


----------



## Victor_Mizer

http://twitter.com/#%21/ChristinaCoffin/status/78154127145840640
Quote:


> I so love the new knife kills in #bf3 , no instaknife, you gotta earn those dev dogtag kills!


yay


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Rifleman: Assault rifle, Medkit, Defribulators, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
> Recon: Sniper Rifle, C4, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
> Support: LMG(Usable Bipod), Ammo, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
> Engineer: Rocket Launcher, Repair Tool, M4 Carbine, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife


http://battlefieldo.com/?p=1030

Still would liked to see a Assualt and Medic split up. Assualt may have grenade launchers and medpacks at the same time.
Quote:


> Dice has made some subtle but very important tweaks to the character classes in Battlefield 3. The Soldier now doubles up as a medic, packing medkits and a defibrillator, as well as an M16 Assault Rifle with Combat Optical Gunsight. The Engineer has access to a repair tool for fixing vehicles as well as a SMAW Anti-Tank Rocket Launcher for blowing them up, in addition to an M4 Carbine with flashlight. The Support Soldier is able to dish out valuable ammunition, while also laying down suppressing fire using the M249 Light Machine Gun with bipod and M145 Optics. Finally, the Recon class has access to C4 Explosive Packs and the MK11 Sniper Rifle with 6x scope. All classes also have access to an M9 Pistol, hand grenade and knife by default, and can be fully customised as you gain experience playing the multiplayer game.


http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6317535/battlefield-3-multiplayer-hands-on/?tag=topslot;thumb;3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Screw m9 pistol, I want a glock


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13786572*
> Screw m9 pistol, I want a glock


Umm they'll have unlocks just like BC2...


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;11807461*
> Here's my wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I list a lot of FPS's that I like and elements I would like BF3 to include from each.
> 
> Battlefield 1942
> 
> Well, this is my favorite game of all time, so the list is extensive.
> 
> 1. Vehicles. In my opinion, BF1942 had the best balance of vehicles of any game. The jeeps, tanks, APCs, battleships, carriers, destroyers, submarines, bombers, fighters, torpedos, etc were all extremely well balanced and very fun to play. Planes were fun against people, ships, other planes, or tanks, and likewise all the vehicles were fun against each other. It also wasn't impossible at all for infantry to take out vehicles so they weren't overpowered.
> 
> 2. Maps. The maps in 1942 were fantastic. Not only were they all fun, but there was a great balance in maps. You had awesome maps like Midway that are enormous and made for dog fighting and naval battles, moderate maps like Battleaxe or Bocage that could work extremely well on an infantry or vehicle level, and smaller maps like Berlin and Stalingrad that were more designed for close combat infantry fighting.
> 
> 3. Mods. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give us modding in BF3. This feature was the one that kept me coming back to 1942 for years. If you liked rifle battles, you could go to a one hit rifle server. If you wanted custom maps, you could do that. If you wanted vehicles tweaked or spawn times changed, you could do that.
> 
> 4. Community. This is more a feature of how the dynamics of the community worked then actually any conscious decisions of Dice, but the clans and community of 1942 was fantastic. I have literally dozens or hundreds of people I know and like on the game, some quite well.
> 
> Battlefield 2
> 
> I haven't had this game for long, so I only have one quick thing to say.
> 
> 1. Squads. BF2 had fantastic implementations of the squad mechanics. The Commander and Squad Leaders seem to work quite well and make the game about larger tactics as well as skill with guns.
> 
> Counter Strike: Source
> 
> This is a different style of FPS from BF, but it still deserves some recognition as a great game.
> 
> 1. Mods. Lots of games do this now, but CSS seems a good example of streamlined mods. In older games, you had to manually download mods and new maps and put them in your game folder. In CSS, the server takes care of this and makes it much easier.
> 
> Battlefield Bad Company 2
> 
> Well, BC2 wasn't quite the game I wanted (though my wants are a little extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but it was still a WHOLE lot of fun and well worth the money.
> 
> 1. Leveling System. I like how the game has defined classes you level within as well as an overarching level. It keeps things organized and tactical and gives everyone their own role, as opposed to games like CoD where everyone runs around with whatever gun they happen to like best.
> 
> 2. Graphics and Physics. Bad Company was beautiful, sounded great, and had awesome destruction. I know BF3 will use Frostbite 2.0, so hopefully it will be even better looking, sounding, and physics-ing (see what I did there).
> 
> Miscellaneous
> 
> 1. I would love to see a more robust clan system. It would be awesome to register clans and have both leaderboards of every clan (based on user accuracy, k/d, maybe even official clan wars) as well as leaderboards inside each clan showing how each person does. I think this would add some fun competition.
> 
> 2. I don't want to start a flamewar about this, but I'd like to see prone if possible. If not, it's not that big of a deal.


how dare you be so ignorant to ignore the best of the battlefield series....no arguments.....

BattleField 2142

'nuff said


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia;13786629*
> how dare you be so ignorant to ignore the best of the battlefield series....no arguments.....
> 
> BattleField 2142
> 
> 'nuff said


Haha my apologies, but that's the only one I haven't played







I really need to go pick it up, to complete my collection if nothing else.

BTW, I LOVE the news about the knife!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13786610*
> Umm they'll have unlocks just like BC2...


But still might not have a glock though :/

Might just have lame 1911 from BC2.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow you guys post too much







.

Here is an intresting trailer analysis from yesterday :
http://youtu.be/-R82ucn7HWo


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lt.JD;13786462*
> Classes that make sense. Now you won't get Assualt guys camping on ammo boxes anymore.
> 
> So Assualt: Medic/Soldier with a rifle
> Support: Support with a LMG and ammo packs
> Recon: Special Forces/Sniper with a sniper rifle and C4
> Engineer: Engineer/Anti-Vehicle with a RPG-esque weapon.


MUCH better. I found it so ******ed that Assault (with a grenade launcher) is the class with ammo packs. Assault can sit his ass on a balcony next to their own ammo pack all round launching grenades while eating a sammich.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;13786655*
> Haha my apologies, but that's the only one I haven't played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to go pick it up, to complete my collection if nothing else.
> 
> BTW, I LOVE the news about the knife!!


2142 was my all time favorite battlefield! Nothing created epic atmosphere like 2142 did...Some of the best implemented mech vehicles, titan mode, futuristic weapons, very unique perks...I put easily more hours into 2142 than I did BF2, and I hope it gets a standalone game!

I would say if you can find it cheap go for it, its still fun. Its an old engine, so its going to feel outdated of course, but its worth it to play titan mode and play around with some of the vehicles.


----------



## Hotcarl

I'd just like to show dice some love for this as well
Quote:


> the ability to opt out of revive.


Riflemen can carry nade launcher OR med pack/defib


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13786779*
> Wow you guys post too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here is an intresting trailer analysis from yesterday :
> http://youtu.be/-R82ucn7HWo


Awesome find, cheers mate!

can you believe the hype already, 4 months out!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;13786840*
> I'd just like to show dice some love for this as well
> 
> Riflemen can carry nade launcher OR med pack/defib


I guess that cuts down on the 'nade spam


----------



## Lune

Epic. Totally BF3 related









I like how he says "You want him to do you so much"









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7RgN9ijwE4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Now seriously, look at this guy..










SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!

Now guys, since it didnt look great to him... means game fails.

He can't even spell the game right.


----------



## Romanrp

The guy with the blue shirt next to him looks like he is holding an invisible controller.

/nuff said


----------



## Zackcy

Lol^^

Dam, the class setups look AMAZING. Much better overall balance. However I think the tubes shouldn't have to a swap for defib, or swapping defibs for med packs. But less grenade spam is always more.


----------



## 13321G4

BTW, one thing I do like about MW3 is the changeable scopes, that you can switch between two scopes...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Zackcy, for beta/release you really need to get Mumble, I'm going to have up to 10 people (that I know) on there, plus any dudes from OCN that join in.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Recommended system requirements usually allow you to play at medium settings. I would double what they recommend if you want an enjoyable experience.

BTW when 2142 was announced, everyone thought it was a joke. I mean, futuristic BF? It was really strange and although the gameplay was pretty fun, it was nowhere as good as 1942 or BF2.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13787530*
> Zackcy, for beta/release you really need to get Mumble, I'm going to have up to 10 people (that I know) on there, plus any dudes from OCN that join in.


Alright. Looks like a plan.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13787749*
> Alright. Looks like a plan.


kcuestag got offended that I didn't mention him in that post... umad bro?!


----------



## kcuestag

I am mad bro.









I'll definitely join you guys if there's a spot for me.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

So, no BF3 coverage at 4:15pm PST?









EDIT: ZOMFG!! Ustream website is all BF3 theme! LOVE IT! <3! http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## kcuestag

There is a coverage, but looks like they're coming late.


----------



## Lune

here http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I'm glad they're a bit late 'cause I barely got home from gym haha =D!!

WOW over 25K viewers right now that is sick!


----------



## Lune

haha yea


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

It hasn't started...the suspense is killing me...(almost 27K viewers atm)


----------



## rogueblade

Just got home in time! Looks like it hasn't started yet


----------



## kcuestag

Well, I'm going downstairs to watch football, Venezuela VS Spain, so I'll be back in 2 hours to see the new stuff.









Edit:

It started!!!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

It's on!! *¬*!!

Damn it Kcuestag bad timing hahaha


----------



## Lune

Started


----------



## rogueblade

Jesus h what are they talking about....
http://www.ustream.tv/Battlefield3


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Nice veteran talking (?) show us gameplay already :/

I guess they're improvising because DICE people isn't ready yet xD!


----------



## Infinite Jest

What exactly was the point of having these guys answer questions if all questions and answers and piped to them?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

They're replaying the single-player tank battle gameplay footage from yesterday right now







. Btw is it me, or the sound from the live stream is a bit low :/ ?


----------



## Ishinomori

SeenIt!

Show us MP!!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13788163*
> They're replaying the single-player tank battle gameplay footage from yesterday right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Btw is it me, or the sound from the live stream is a bit low :/ ?


It's like the elevator music you listen to when you're on hold.


----------



## Ishinomori

32500 viewers at http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/bf3-at-e3


----------



## Lune

why show same thing zzzzz


----------



## rogueblade

I just found this. Pretty big deal imo as it already reveals a lot about multiplayer. *Must read*:

http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6317535/battlefield-3-multiplayer-hands-on/?tag=topslot;thumb;3
"Dice has made some subtle but very important tweaks to the character classes in Battlefield 3. The Soldier now doubles up as a medic, packing medkits and a defibrillator, as well as an M16 Assault Rifle with Combat Optical Gunsight. The Engineer has access to a repair tool for fixing vehicles as well as a SMAW Anti-Tank Rocket Launcher for blowing them up, in addition to an M4 Carbine with flashlight. The Support Soldier is able to dish out valuable ammunition, while also laying down suppressing fire using the M249 Light Machine Gun with bipod and M145 Optics. Finally, the Recon class has access to C4 Explosive Packs and the MK11 Sniper Rifle with 6x scope. All classes also have access to an M9 Pistol, hand grenade and knife by default, and can be fully customised as you gain experience playing the multiplayer game.

The changes to the classes have some interesting results in the game. The Support Soldier gains experience points for laying down suppressing fire, while those caught in the crossfire will have their vision compromised through shaky-cam and other subtle visual effects. The engineer's flashlight may make him more visible to the enemy, but it also allows him to light up dark areas such the Metro tunnel, as well as startle anyone he shines it at, again through subtle visual effects. You can also opt out of being revived by a medic, if you'd prefer to respawn as a new class, for example.

Vehicle damage has also received a major overhaul. In Battlefield 3, if the enemy fires a rocket into the back of a tank, only the guy in the rear will be killed, rather than everyone in the tank. A vehicle can now be incapacitated, but the gunners will still be able to fire out when it's at low health; it just won't be able to move anywhere until an engineer repairs it. Dice will also introduce new rewards for players who act sneakily when playing. You will be able to customise your own dogtags and then steal other people's by performing a stealthy knife kill in multiplayer, for instance.

And then, of course, there's the graphics. Dice has garnered a lot of attention for Battlefield 3's impressive visuals, which are powered by its own Frostbite 2 engine. It's worth mentioning that we were playing the game on PC, but it did indeed look mightily impressive, both through incredibly realistic destructibility and more subtle visual effects. It's especially noteworthy just how much Dice has nailed physicality in the game through animations such as your legs swinging over obstacles as you vault them. But it's the prone maneuver, which has been the subject of so much forum talk already, that impresses the most--hitting the ground and laying down fire via the machine gun's bipod just feels so right."

So the four classes (confirmed?) are:
Solider
Engineer
Support
Recon


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13787889*
> There is a coverage, but looks like they're coming late.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13788206*
> I just found this. Pretty big deal imo as it already reveals a lot about multiplayer. *Must read*:
> 
> http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6317535/battlefield-3-multiplayer-hands-on/?tag=topslot;thumb;3
> "Dice has made some subtle but very important tweaks to the character classes in Battlefield 3. The Soldier now doubles up as a medic, packing medkits and a defibrillator, as well as an M16 Assault Rifle with Combat Optical Gunsight. The Engineer has access to a repair tool for fixing vehicles as well as a SMAW Anti-Tank Rocket Launcher for blowing them up, in addition to an M4 Carbine with flashlight. The Support Soldier is able to dish out valuable ammunition, while also laying down suppressing fire using the M249 Light Machine Gun with bipod and M145 Optics. Finally, the Recon class has access to C4 Explosive Packs and the MK11 Sniper Rifle with 6x scope. All classes also have access to an M9 Pistol, hand grenade and knife by default, and can be fully customised as you gain experience playing the multiplayer game.
> 
> The changes to the classes have some interesting results in the game. The Support Soldier gains experience points for laying down suppressing fire, while those caught in the crossfire will have their vision compromised through shaky-cam and other subtle visual effects. The engineer's flashlight may make him more visible to the enemy, but it also allows him to light up dark areas such the Metro tunnel, as well as startle anyone he shines it at, again through subtle visual effects. You can also opt out of being revived by a medic, if you'd prefer to respawn as a new class, for example.
> 
> Vehicle damage has also received a major overhaul. In Battlefield 3, if the enemy fires a rocket into the back of a tank, only the guy in the rear will be killed, rather than everyone in the tank. A vehicle can now be incapacitated, but the gunners will still be able to fire out when it's at low health; it just won't be able to move anywhere until an engineer repairs it. Dice will also introduce new rewards for players who act sneakily when playing. You will be able to customise your own dogtags and then steal other people's by performing a stealthy knife kill in multiplayer, for instance.
> 
> And then, of course, there's the graphics. Dice has garnered a lot of attention for Battlefield 3's impressive visuals, which are powered by its own Frostbite 2 engine. It's worth mentioning that we were playing the game on PC, but it did indeed look mightily impressive, both through incredibly realistic destructibility and more subtle visual effects. It's especially noteworthy just how much Dice has nailed physicality in the game through animations such as your legs swinging over obstacles as you vault them. But it's the prone maneuver, which has been the subject of so much forum talk already, that impresses the most--hitting the ground and laying down fire via the machine gun's bipod just feels so right."
> 
> So the four classes (confirmed?) are:
> Solider
> Engineer
> Support
> Recon


Dayum! thanks a lot, but...we're in the middle of a BF3 live stream so I'll read later no offense sorry


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> It's worth mentioning that we were playing the game on PC, but it did indeed look mightily impressive


sounds like a console gamer to me...


----------



## dakpyro525

Theyre having to wait for someone from dice.


----------



## Ishinomori

1943!

Hahaha


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Nerdies on CAM







!!

By the way that DICE guy (forgot the name) mentioned something so important to me: "It is not a simulator...it is still a GAME" I agree completely that a game doesn't need to be all that realistic to be quite fun n_n!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I think I'm just going to wait for the report/yt vids.


----------



## Lune

What is going on.. this started @ 23:30 time... now its 23:54 and nothing has happened yet >< Why am I even recording this LOL







give me footage.

How long is this going to be? wasnt it only 40 min


----------



## 13321G4

I'm getting frikking bored!


----------



## Ishinomori

Console gamers!!!!

Gahhh!


----------



## Lune

HAHAHAHAH I like this.... "none of you guys are PC gamers, hurts me heart" or something like that







ROFL


----------



## rogueblade

Christ and they're all console gamers too...


----------



## Lune

yeah terrible nubs go away from my game


----------



## Lune

This is a waste of time. I might as well go afk and let it record.. I want gameplay footage


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Console gamers look a bit.. "funny" =D!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13788492*
> Console gamers look a bit.. "funny" =D!


Gimli with died hair and Legolas with a shaved head anddddddddddd.... the evil brother from Thor?


----------



## Alatar

guys saying it looks like MW2 and that it would be hard to top -__-


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Hahaha "alot of cinematics moments" geez...someone tell those noobs that IT IS actual gameplay


----------



## 13321G4

Lol at viewer count decreasing.


----------



## Alatar

interviewer: "What platform do you like?"
gamer: "I like the Wii"
interviewer: "Yeah there's nothing wrong with that, I play Wii with my 10 year old"


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RolandVet;13788646*
> Lol at viewer count decreasing.


Lost 6000 viewers and counting! haha


----------



## Ishinomori

I know this will come accross as blasphemy, but i would like to see the shaped charges from MW that you can use them to blow a door and disorientate everyone inside...
Or, use the shaped charges to blow a hole in a wall and raid the building!


----------



## Lune

Nice they are now talking about achievements...

WHO CARES ABOUT ACHIEVEMENTS.............


----------



## Ishinomori

It can be rewarding... going splat! *sigh*


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

finally MP guys!

EDIT: Damn...I'll punch that interviewer for not letting me enjoy the game


----------



## kcuestag

Guy playing on controller with a PC? Seriously?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I'm in love with that lady playing <3!! *-*!!

Damn her team lost >_


----------



## Ishinomori

*** Madden?

THIS IS BF3!

Someone kick him into a pit please!

Note: Lost 3k more viewers!


----------



## Lune

Congratz pal i came to livestream to have a look at crowd full with xbox360 downers


----------



## james8

came on and saw some guy showing off his bicep? "


----------



## Norlig

cant hear anything they are saying while watching on a laptop...


----------



## 13321G4

I'm out too now guys. Got bored...


----------



## Ishinomori

Down 13k viewers from 33k... Good job guys, you blow!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;13789056*
> cant hear anything they are saying while watching on a laptop...


Same here...I had to use headphones


----------



## XX55XX

Whatever. We'll see more footage in the coming months.

You can always play BF2 to get into the mood...


----------



## Romanrp

Just arrived, so what did I miss and whats the link to the stream?


----------



## rogueblade

you missed nothing. seriously.


----------



## Ishinomori

HAHA Aussies!

Wooo


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3

Nothing new except a few moments from the MP pit...(a hot girl playing with a headset







)


----------



## Romanrp

Oh ok, thanks








Is there going to be more tomorrow?

EDIT: Is there meant to be sound in the link?

EDIT: nevermind I got a hint of sound.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I guess someone who recorded will cut down and leave only the MP footage from the pit, which is like just 10min or so


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone else a bit concerned with how fast all the gameplay movement is. It's looks very CoD paced in terms of gameplay and character speed. They sprint faster than Usain Bolt


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13789440*
> Anyone else a bit concerned with how fast all the gameplay movement is. It's looks very CoD paced in terms of gameplay and character speed. They sprint faster than Usain Bolt


Hopefully thats just because of the map size.
Smaller map = fast paced
Medium and larger map= slower paced


----------



## Infinite Jest

I just got back; is it worth fishing through the stream for it?


----------



## Romanrp

Anyone know what hardware their PCs are running?


----------



## Ishinomori

I want to be able to create roadblocks and chokepoints with falled buildings!


----------



## kcuestag

Well, I'm off to sleep now, I'll check the latest stuff tomorrow, I'm sick of interviews and crap.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

NO one has knifed anyone yet WTH xD!


----------



## Lune

Join us on Steam chat


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> The Engineer can repair vehicles, and take them down. He also has this bizarre little addition: An underslung flashlight mounted to his weapon that can blind other players when its pointed at them. In action, that flashlight makes it hard to pinpoint an enemy, but not impossible to eventually hit them.


Quote:


> The Support class is the heavy gunner of Battlefield 3. This time around he has a bipod that can be mounted to just about anything. When mounted that heavy machine gun has a lot more accuracy.


Very happy to hear about the bipod and right as i'm typing and watching the stream, the guy deployed his
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13789657*
> NO one has knifed anyone yet WTH xD!


Got that info from kotaku as well as this
Quote:


> managed to gun down quite a number of people in the assault class, pulled off the first knife kill of E3 (or so I was told)


----------



## rogueblade

Shameless plug but for those who haven't seen:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13788206*
> I just found this. Pretty big deal imo as it already reveals a lot about multiplayer. *Must read*:
> 
> http://e3.gamespot.com/story/6317535/battlefield-3-multiplayer-hands-on/?tag=topslot;thumb;3
> "Dice has made some subtle but very important tweaks to the character classes in Battlefield 3. The Soldier now doubles up as a medic, packing medkits and a defibrillator, as well as an M16 Assault Rifle with Combat Optical Gunsight. The Engineer has access to a repair tool for fixing vehicles as well as a SMAW Anti-Tank Rocket Launcher for blowing them up, in addition to an M4 Carbine with flashlight. The Support Soldier is able to dish out valuable ammunition, while also laying down suppressing fire using the M249 Light Machine Gun with bipod and M145 Optics. Finally, the Recon class has access to C4 Explosive Packs and the MK11 Sniper Rifle with 6x scope. All classes also have access to an M9 Pistol, hand grenade and knife by default, and can be fully customised as you gain experience playing the multiplayer game.
> 
> The changes to the classes have some interesting results in the game. The Support Soldier gains experience points for laying down suppressing fire, while those caught in the crossfire will have their vision compromised through shaky-cam and other subtle visual effects. The engineer's flashlight may make him more visible to the enemy, but it also allows him to light up dark areas such the Metro tunnel, as well as startle anyone he shines it at, again through subtle visual effects. You can also opt out of being revived by a medic, if you'd prefer to respawn as a new class, for example.
> 
> Vehicle damage has also received a major overhaul. In Battlefield 3, if the enemy fires a rocket into the back of a tank, only the guy in the rear will be killed, rather than everyone in the tank. A vehicle can now be incapacitated, but the gunners will still be able to fire out when it's at low health; it just won't be able to move anywhere until an engineer repairs it. Dice will also introduce new rewards for players who act sneakily when playing. You will be able to customise your own dogtags and then steal other people's by performing a stealthy knife kill in multiplayer, for instance.
> 
> And then, of course, there's the graphics. Dice has garnered a lot of attention for Battlefield 3's impressive visuals, which are powered by its own Frostbite 2 engine. It's worth mentioning that we were playing the game on PC, but it did indeed look mightily impressive, both through incredibly realistic destructibility and more subtle visual effects. It's especially noteworthy just how much Dice has nailed physicality in the game through animations such as your legs swinging over obstacles as you vault them. But it's the prone maneuver, which has been the subject of so much forum talk already, that impresses the most--hitting the ground and laying down fire via the machine gun's bipod just feels so right."
> 
> So the four classes (confirmed?) are:
> Solider
> Engineer
> Support
> Recon


----------



## Romanrp

Health Regen, oh noes


----------



## Lune

care







go for Hardcore servers


----------



## Romanrp

Hopefully hardcore mode will be truly hardcore.
None of this health regen crap.


----------



## Lune

wow its over... terrible stream


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


wow its over... terrible stream


Agreed...

Instead of E3 live, it should've been titled "A recap of previous BF3 news"


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



The game looks fantastic. Runs smooth, the lighting and details, the shadows are spectacular, whether indoor or outside. We dunno what hardware it was running on, but BF3 is absolutely gorgeous.

After you die, a screen pops up that shows the custom dog tag and rank of the enemy that killed you - great little detail.

Teams were USMC and Russians.

Prone is back, it feels like it takes a second or so to go prone. Not too fast, not too slow, just right.
The map offered a lot of variety: you can enter lots of buildings, go up to the second floor, camp etc.

We already saw a few campers who loved the new buildings.

Destruction is extensive and a lot more detailed. Even shooting a wall looks amazing in BF3.
Weapons feel and sound like Bad Company 2 (on first impression), meaning they feel and sound fantastic.

Player animations are far better than Bad Company 2 and other Battlefield games. Very fluid and lifelike, almost as if you are watching someone run in real life.

The scoreboard looks a lot simpler than in Bad Company 2. We dunno if it was finalized or just alpha.
We had a few awards pop up during the game (ribbons) which looked a lot like those in BF2.

No commo rose. It wasn't bound to the "Q" button. We looked, couldn't find it anywhere.
You can op-out of being revived.

There is a health bar, but regenerative health is back.

You can select fire mode (e.g. single shot, full auto etc.)

4 players per squad, squad leader is indicated by a star. Squads work pretty much like in Bad Company 2, and you still get squad point bonuses.

In support, you can use an M4 with a flashlight.

You can mount LMGs on the ground and on most surfaces, but the gun can only pan approximately 90 degrees to left and right, which feels realistic.


http://bf3blog.com/2011/06/battlefie...3-impressions/


----------



## exlink

Really interested to find out what hardware it was running on because it seemed to be running flawlessly.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;13790627*
> Really interested to find out what hardware it was running on because it seemed to be running flawlessly.


same here!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;13790627*
> Really interested to find out what hardware it was running on because it seemed to be running flawlessly.


Maybe the same GTX 580 from previous demos? that is my guess







.


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


http://bf3blog.com/2011/06/battlefie...3-impressions/


That 4 squad thing worries me, it made no sense u couldnt communicate with the rest of your team i really hope this is not the case again


----------



## Lt.JD

Squads should be expanded 5 players at least.


----------



## Waffleboy

Is anyone going to upload the gameplay from the interview thing? I wasn't home when it happened, and honestly, after watching those guys talk for like 10 minutes at the beginning of the full recording, I stopped watching.


----------



## Lune

I will


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



@HIDEO_KOJIMA_EN
HIDEO_KOJIMA
The tank battle image from "BATTLEFIELD 3" is brilliant! It is the best I have ever seen in the last five years. "DICE" is great.


http://twitter.com/#!/HIDEO_KOJIMA_E...61692248764416

That is some pretty high praise if you ask me.

edit: More from Kojima:

Quote:



If "COD MW3" is a Hollywood-ish action play, "BF3" is more like documentary. While play-related rail games are the mainstream after the success of "COD" and "Uncharted", this stoic attitude is fresh.


http://twitter.com/#!/HIDEO_KOJIMA_E...64332584099841


----------



## Lune

Alright just uploaded the videos. Part 1 and Part 2









  
 You Tube


----------



## james8

hearing some advice from real people in the mil is always nice. never run in front of ur team mates or risk friendly fire.


----------



## Higgins

Updated the OP. Sorry I was out of the house all day.









So much good news. The classes are perfect since they're keeping it at 4, but I think they should bring back the 6 man squads of BF2.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I forgot where, but I remember reading that there will still be vehicle drops. While BF2 had no way to "break" the vehicle supply (unless I remember incorrectly) I have hopes that BF3 will allow some asset destruction. Shame they removed commander; it made BF2 what it was: the most entertaining FPS ever with the highest gameplay value and replayability.


They have taken the commanders options and given them to the "boots on the ground." Even without a commander, those options still need a place to originate from, which leaves room to destroy assets.

Just because the commander isn't calling in the artillery doesn't mean there isn't artillery firing the shells in. It seems like there is still room for destructible assets to me.


----------



## Hotcarl

i was wondering. I'd love to see the voice commands in left 4 dead but in bf3. Customizable would be awesome.

I know they have voices and they are pretty good already, but it'd be awesome if you could call them out yourself to help team mates.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Alright just uploaded the videos. Part 1 and Part 2









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&hd=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg3a3U32Kp0&hd=1


Buddy gets stabbed at 10:25


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here's some GIFS for you guys to enjoy, not sure if they've been posted before;


Someone repped me for them, lol?

Lol at the first video at 5 minutes. Some noob playing with an xbox controller, they come up to talk to him, hes already dead.

Man, if only this game was truly cross platform.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Vhati*   thats a common misconception. If you make it behind cover and then die, its because you never really made it to begin with. Its part of the price you pay for not having hitscan combat seen in cod and other games. Those games also have the same problem, but it is seen less often, because their is no bullet travel.  
What is hitscan combat? How would bullet travel affect lag? You would seem to get away more often with bullet travel then with not. You move away clear from the door of the building into cover and you can see the bullets flying to the side of you yet they still kill you. You're watching your lagging hitbox being shot. This happens even at 60 ping mind you. 
  
 You Tube


----------



## mjpd1983

Good explanation and good video examples for those who might not have understood, I've tried telling someone this before but never found the vids to compliment it. +rep


----------



## Drobomb

I've seen that all too often when I lead a shot and see blood spatter but it has no effect. :\


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;13792999*
> i was wondering. I'd love to see the voice commands in left 4 dead but in bf3. Customizable would be awesome.
> 
> I know they have voices and they are pretty good already, but it'd be awesome if you could call them out yourself to help team mates.


BF2 had that. You could choose what you wanted to say as well as just spot enemies. It wasn't customizable though. (It wasn't customizable in L4D but people did it anyway) *zoey screams.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13791514*
> Alright just uploaded the videos. Part 1 and Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&hd=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg3a3U32Kp0&hd=1


Really enjoyed that first video, especially the military commentary at the end. Gonna have to check out offdutygamers.com, it's an interesting perspective on gaming.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13793187*
> What is hitscan combat? How would bullet travel affect lag? You would seem to get away more often with bullet travel then with not. You move away clear from the door of the building into cover and you can see the bullets flying to the side of you yet they still kill you. You're watching your lagging hitbox being shot. This happens even at 60 ping mind you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE
> 
> Another problem is that you're seeing out from your stomach. You crouch down behind cover yet still get hit with bullets flying above your head. If you watch this happen to other people you can see that their head is actually sticking out on top even though from their first person perspective the game shows your eyes being well below cover. You have to look at the ground to actually cover your head in BC2.
> 
> As far as the knife being "auto-aim" check out a vid of some rubber knives:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC4ZtbivBxU


heh, just today i defib'd some guy TWICE, he turns around and while i'm going to knife him, he defibs me


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13791514*
> Alright just uploaded the videos. Part 1 and Part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&hd=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg3a3U32Kp0&hd=1


Good to see you uploaded them, I'll be watching them soon as I missed that.


----------



## Lhino

Anyone know what kind of rig they are using to play the game?


----------



## ZaG

Anymore coverage today? or yesterdays fail stream is it?


----------



## go4life

WHY OH WHY IS THERE ONLY 4 IN THE SQUAD?! *cry* (I thought it was confirmed that it would be 6 in squads????)

Except from that, I pretty much love everything so far! Can't wait to play the game


----------



## Sast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13796231*
> WHY OH WHY IS THERE ONLY 4 IN THE SQUAD?!


Because the game is finished and ready to be released. oh wait.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sast;13796350*
> Because the game is finished and ready to be released. oh wait.


Something like that doesn't just 'change'. 4 is likely final.


----------



## ZaG

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3edP79plgsA&feature=mh_lolz&list=LL_ITHPaoFeWk[/ame]

Good coverage here from pc gamers pretty long though!


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13793187*
> What is hitscan combat? How would bullet travel affect lag? You would seem to get away more often with bullet travel then with not. You move away clear from the door of the building into cover and you can see the bullets flying to the side of you yet they still kill you. You're watching your lagging hitbox being shot. This happens even at 60 ping mind you.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE
> 
> Another problem is that you're seeing out from your stomach. You crouch down behind cover yet still get hit with bullets flying above your head. If you watch this happen to other people you can see that their head is actually sticking out on top even though from their first person perspective the game shows your eyes being well below cover. You have to look at the ground to actually cover your head in BC2.
> 
> As far as the knife being "auto-aim" check out a vid of some rubber knives:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oC4ZtbivBxU


Tracers are not bullets in this game. Tracers are intentionally slowed down so you can see them. If you see your tracer hitting a moving target, you probably missed, depending on distance and angle.

Hitscan means when you pull the trigger, a laser shoots across the map instantly, anything caught in that line at that moment is hit by the bullet. There is no bullet traveling through the air towards a target. No one can walk in front of your bullets in hitscan, its either going to hit because its instant, or it missed.

Most games, if not all suffer from the fact that your POV doesnt match your body. Some games it happens to be lower, and some its actually higher, allowing people to be in full cover, yet fire out. COD is an offender in that aspect.

Seriously though, peoples eyes arent at the top of their head, then put a helmet on that head, and you can see why it sticks out slightly when you are in cover.

But as i said. If you get behind a wall and die, its because you actually never made it, you were shot by people before that and the server then caught you up. Its part of the problem with not using hitscan, but even hitscan games suffer it sometimes when a little lag shows up.

Argue if you want. what i have said is fact, and backed up by every game ever made.


----------



## ZaG

never really knew about the hit scan stuff seems interesting then I wonder what dice will use for bf3 then??


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

More Coverage on BF3 @ 1:15pm PST (45min from this post) cheers







!


----------



## ZaG

On what??


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;13797797*
> never really knew about the hit scan stuff seems interesting then I wonder what dice will use for bf3 then??


dice stopped using hitscan after vietnam. That decided a ballistics model was a better idea, which i agree with.

It forces Snipers and other people to actually lead their targets rather than fire directly at them regarless of distance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitscan


----------



## ZaG

I see very interesting.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Damn I lost the link I had it right here...let me find it...geez sorry dudes xD!

It's the same link from yesterday from ustream, hopefully this time they show us more :/

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## ZaG

no problem I hope its better today


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13796231*
> WHY OH WHY IS THERE ONLY 4 IN THE SQUAD?! *cry* (I thought it was confirmed that it would be 6 in squads????)
> 
> Except from that, I pretty much love everything so far! Can't wait to play the game


In what universe does any game use 6 man squads?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13798461*
> In what universe does any game use 6 man squads?


Yoos trollin?

Battlefield 2.


----------



## Lune

4 or 6 squad, big deal. Give me the game I don't care if its 4 or 6 lol.. 4 is more than enough


----------



## dakpyro525

I hope there is no spotting. Only thing im worried about. The only way i would be okay with spotting is if it was a recon perk and recon only.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;13799693*
> I hope there is no spotting. Only thing im worried about. The only way i would be okay with spotting is if it was a recon perk and recon only.


im sure minimap spotting will be in. its part of battlefield.

the 3d spotting on your screen though, im not sure i noticed any of that in the gameplay at e3.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13799715*
> im sure minimap spotting will be in. its part of battlefield.
> 
> the 3d spotting on your screen though, im not sure i noticed any of that in the gameplay at e3.


Yeah the 3d spotting is what im talking about. I dont mind minimap spoting but anyone spamming q gets annoying.

They are making it so when you prone your lens flashes when looked at so thats cool.

A recon perk to allow some sort of 3d spoting or last known position would be cool imo.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;13799811*
> Yeah the 3d spotting is what im talking about. I dont mind minimap spoting but anyone spamming q gets annoying.
> 
> They are making it so when you prone your lens flashes when looked at so thats cool.
> 
> A recon perk to allow some sort of 3d spoting or last known position would be cool imo.


nice. They seem to be all about providing you with tons of information, but providing it in a way that puts you into the game even further, and doesnt spell it all out for you at the same time.


----------



## Perdition64

They keep fixing the niggles that I didn't like in BC2 goddamnit...

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/06/08/ba...n-with-some-c/

Sniping is made more difficult (hold-breath, no more quick-scoping etc) [YES]
Assault given med pack (and therefore no infinite GL spam) [YES]
Support given ammo pack [YES]

Additonaly, prone and things like this...

Damn. This is going to be awesome.


----------



## PRloaded

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/chat/battlefield


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


Tracers are not bullets in this game. Tracers are intentionally slowed down so you can see them. If you see your tracer hitting a moving target, you probably missed, depending on distance and angle.

Hitscan means when you pull the trigger, a laser shoots across the map instantly, anything caught in that line at that moment is hit by the bullet. There is no bullet traveling through the air towards a target. No one can walk in front of your bullets in hitscan, its either going to hit because its instant, or it missed.

Most games, if not all suffer from the fact that your POV doesnt match your body. Some games it happens to be lower, and some its actually higher, allowing people to be in full cover, yet fire out. COD is an offender in that aspect.

Seriously though, peoples eyes arent at the top of their head, then put a helmet on that head, and you can see why it sticks out slightly when you are in cover.

But as i said. If you get behind a wall and die, its because you actually never made it, you were shot by people before that and the server then caught you up. Its part of the problem with not using hitscan, but even hitscan games suffer it sometimes when a little lag shows up.

Argue if you want. what i have said is fact, and backed up by every game ever made.


Who said anything about tracers? I think we all realize BF2 and on has bullet travel time. The problem is BC2 has hitbox lag that's supposedly averaged for 100 ping regardless of your actual ping. There was a fix for this but a newer patch came out nullifying that config file fix.

The problem is that it's not just your forehead and above that's sticking out, your entire head is sticking out yet you're POV is from your stomach making it appear as you're well below cover when you're in fact not.

If I got behind a wall and die it's because my hitbox is lagging behind me. Even though my body ends up dead behind the wall after death. This didn't always happen in BC2 as I already mentioned that there were fixes for it. Obviously ping time from your client to the server plays into this but when you have ~50-60 ping this shouldn't be happening as often. 50 ping is more like 500 in actuality.


----------



## Vhati

lol. that fix never worked. it was placebo. It was proven not to work many times by people. those strings were not anywhere in the engine.

your whole pov is in your stomach is completely exaggerated, if you want to be taken seriously, don exaggerate when trying to make true statement.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13804873*
> lol. that fix never worked. it was placebo. It was proven not to work many times by people. those strings were not anywhere in the engine.
> 
> your whole pov is in your stomach is completely exaggerated, if you want to be taken seriously, don exaggerate when trying to make true statement.


You can type in here anything you want but what you're saying is complete hogwash. The hitboxes in BC2 have not always been this bad. They had to revert changes with an update to the hitboxes after it caused other problems such as knifing. Obviously DICE haven't touched BC2 for over half a year since they're focusing all efforts on BF3 now. Nothing's going to get patched in BC2 anymore.

I'll take some screenshots of the POV issue for you in a few minutes when I get on my PC.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13805133*
> You can type in here anything you want but what you're saying is complete hogwash. The hitboxes in BC2 have not always been this bad. They had to revert changes with an update to the hitboxes after it caused other problems such as knifing. Obviously DICE haven't touched BC2 for over half a year since they're focusing all efforts on BF3 now. Nothing's going to get patched in BC2 anymore.
> 
> I'll take some screenshots of the POV issue for you in a few minutes when I get on my PC.


please do that.

you also dont know your patch history very well, undermining your arguement even more.


----------



## Higgins

I thought hit reg was bad in BF2, but it is pitiful sometimes in BC2. Hopefully they work it out a little better with BF3.

40min Q&A for anyone who missed it/hasn't seen it.

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/chat/battlefield


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

So they fixed a certain pistol gun back that can fire 9 ammo in less than 0.1 sec back? I know certainly Denmark was full of jealousy.


----------



## Vorgier

Is it normal that I am having dreams about playing that MP map they showed?

Normal right? Yeah... completely...


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;13805785*
> Is it normal that I am having dreams about playing that MP map they showed?
> 
> Normal right? Yeah... completely...


I have a dream earyesterday that I study at high school end-examine with brain faulty learn syndrome failed in 3 years in a row. Lol 3 year in the one day dream. xD


----------



## Higgins

Added pre-order links to OP

Origin : Direct2Drive : http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO]Amazon [/URL]


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Still no phsyical warfare pack in NA :?

Watching some E3 QA video talk about knives now and how it is basically equipped to a key for doing it on the fly or press a key to equip it. Kind of lame I think to just do a quick knife as opposed to actually having to switch to it but o well I guess.

Edit : http://www.ea.com/uk/news/battlefield-3-limited-edition-physical-warfare-pack-available

Still only seeing it there, wonder how much shipping from the UK will cost


----------



## Higgins

Meh. Limited Edition is fine for me.

I have perfected the quick knife in BC2 quite easily, but i'll be equipping the knife for my knife kills in BF3. Can't wait to get some tags.









Also:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtD4yfFb_DA[/ame]


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Apparently, you only get dog tags if you knife someone in the back now









If the phsyical pack isn't available by September in NA guess I'll just order it from the UK, has to come out over here to though.


----------



## Lhino

Do you guys know what kind of rigs the game was running on?


----------



## Lt.JD

They were running Nvidia GPU's probably GTX580's. I would assume they were Core i7 X58 or P67/Z68 CPU's


----------



## tx-jose

all i know is in september when the BETA releases their better freking be a thread 20+pages long of peoples rig setups and FRAPS recordings and what settings they were using!!! quad SLI/Quad CFX BETTER max the setting out 100% and report findings on FRAPS!!!!!

kThnksBaiiii


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;13809015*
> Do you guys know what kind of rigs the game was running on?


Core i7 and a single GTX 580.


----------



## Higgins

In other news, apparently Kotick was not allowed to demo BF3.









http://www.vg247.com/2011/06/09/rumor-informant-says-kotick-not-allowed-to-see-battlefield-3-at-e3/

Live stream for day #3 starting soon, i think.

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tx-jose*


all i know is in september when the BETA releases their better freking be a thread 20+pages long of peoples rig setups and FRAPS recordings and what settings they were using!!! quad SLI/Quad CFX BETTER max the setting out 100% and report findings on FRAPS!!!!!


Doubtful. Most people will be to busy playing the game


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I wanna build a new PC for this game and upcoming releases, but I think I should wait for at least middle August for official requirements, or new product releases (prices tend to drop a bit).

But putting all 8 parts together (I already have a HDD, Optical Drive, Monitor, Mouse and Keyboard) it gives me a $760 with rebates I guess it's good









Take a look a tell me what you guys think, all opinions are very well appreciated n_n cheers!

http://i54.tinypic.com/2jfd4ip.png


----------



## Higgins

Stream is LIVE now

http://www.ustream.tv/battlefield3


----------



## sotorious

When will beta be available, im sure it has been asked but i am not digging threw 300 pages for the answer. Although i can google it.


----------



## love9sick

I'm using the 2 gtx260s to hold me off till Kepler next gen cards from nvidia. Hope they hit before this game.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


When will beta be available, im sure it has been asked but i am not digging threw 300 pages for the answer. Although i can google it.


Mid September.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13805667*
> I thought hit reg was bad in BF2, but it is pitiful sometimes in BC2. Hopefully they work it out a little better with BF3.
> 
> 40min Q&A for anyone who missed it/hasn't seen it.
> 
> http://live-event.ea.com/e3/chat/battlefield


Really? I thought it was much improved in BC2, though there were still a few flaws.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13810516*
> I wanna build a new PC for this game and upcoming releases, but I think I should wait for at least middle August for official requirements, or new product releases (prices tend to drop a bit).
> 
> But putting all 8 parts together (I already have a HDD, Optical Drive, Monitor, Mouse and Keyboard) it gives me a $760 with rebates I guess it's good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look a tell me what you guys think, all opinions are very well appreciated n_n cheers!
> 
> http://i54.tinypic.com/2jfd4ip.png


looks good. u can get cheaper prices for the i5 if u look elsewhere, like microcenter.com
also don't get as5, get something like ThermalFusion 400. it's much better.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;13810616*
> Really? I thought it was much improved in BC2, though there were still a few flaws.


It was improved, but much more inconsistent. One kill would be just how it should be, but the next attempt gets you killed because somehow all of your bullets turned into marshmallows and you end up dead.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


looks good. u can get cheaper prices for the i5 if u look elsewhere, like microcenter.com
also don't get as5, get something like ThermalFusion 400. it's much better.


Thanks a lot, yeah ThermalFusion 400 it's 9 bucks more but I guess it totally worth it, and about the 2500k on newegg, well, I plan on buy everything there because of the 12-month no interest credit







, I'll check Microcenter too thanks a lot again









+rep sir


----------



## Higgins

Anyone else watching the stream? The guys they're interviewing right now are identical to a screen cap from yesterdays stream..


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

It's a replay from Tuesday I guess...yesterday was replayed too


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


It's a replay from Tuesday I guess...yesterday was replayed too


















At least i haven't seen it, but still. Wanted to ask about commo-rose.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

No info about commo-rose or closed beta, on Tuesday we were spamming their twitter account with questions as they asked us to, but they completely ignored us and instead asked some stuff we all already knew from 2 or 3 weeks ago =_=!!


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13810895*
> No info about commo-rose or closed beta, on Tuesday we were spamming their twitter account with questions as they asked us to, but they completely ignored us and instead asked some stuff we all already knew from 2 or 3 weeks ago =_=!!


Typical


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


No info about commo-rose or closed beta, on Tuesday we were spamming their twitter account with questions as they asked us to, but they completely ignored us and instead asked some stuff we all already knew from 2 or 3 weeks ago =_=!!


I noticed they changed the wording on some of the questions, missing the point of some. They're probably on a short leash as far as what they can talk about though.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13810777*
> Thanks a lot, yeah ThermalFusion 400 it's 9 bucks more but I guess it totally worth it, and about the 2500k on newegg, well, I plan on buy everything there because of the 12-month no interest credit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll check Microcenter too thanks a lot again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep sir


http://www.frys.com/product/6413542?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG







cheaper than AS5

I just hope i can max out bf3. i can bear with AA off even, just all settings maxed.


----------



## Higgins

The reason that dinosaur was at the beginning of the tank gameplay video. <3


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Hahahah nice screen from 4chan, but I think you will have problems due to the "S" and "F" words used on the image you should censor that ASAP


----------



## snow cakes

the new tank video is insane...looks like a real battlefield


----------



## Coldharbour

We should make sure that OCN has a server for this,


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coldharbour*


We should make sure that OCN has a server for this,


Oh I bet they will. BF3 will be the biggest PC release since, well.. WoW.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Hahahah nice screen from 4chan, but I think you will have problems due to the "S" and "F" words used on the image you should censor that ASAP










Done. Gotten in trouble from that before. Thanks.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Oh I bet they will. BF3 will be the biggest PC release since, well.. WoW.


Seconded, there SHOULD be a clan too, I'd be in totally for sure







!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*

Done. Gotten in trouble from that before. Thanks.


No prob. dude I'm glad you saw my post on time







!


----------



## Ishinomori

Douchebags on failcast are back lune!

Are you recording this one? haha

Its a recording


----------



## ZaG

wheres the stream for today?


----------



## kcuestag

Been away travellin for 18 hours, did I miss anything?


----------



## Eggy88

I was at the local Gamestop today talking to the guy at the counter about BF3. A representative happend to stop buy and we asked him about the release dates. The Open beta will be as we know in September, closed beta (For those that have it through Medal of Honor and so on) will be in August, most likely around the 20'th.

Cant' wait for this game.


----------



## ZaG

STREAM FOR TODAY?? ANyone? LOl


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13813209*
> I was at the local Gamestop today talking to the guy at the counter about BF3. A representative happend to stop buy and we asked him about the release dates. The Open beta will be as we know in September, closed beta (For those that have it through Medal of Honor and so on) will be in August, most likely around the 20'th.
> 
> Cant' wait for this game.


Those are some great news, hopefully that date for closed beta is not fake.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13813833*
> Those are some great news, hopefully that date for closed beta is not fake.


I hope so to, he claimed that the date for closed beta is not yea decided but most likely late August.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldharbour;13811687*
> We should make sure that OCN has a server for this,


TBAG server.


----------



## ZaG

What I want to know which no one has answered is will there be a star system with weapons in BF3? I doubt it since BF2 didn't have it and BC2 had it just to help you rank up due to lack of unlocks.


----------



## go4life

I wonder when we will hear ANYTHING at all about release to Steam. I really want my game on Steam! EA's Download crap can go die in a fire.


----------



## Zackcy

I guess I should get MOH limited @ Future Shop for $30........ can find it elsewhere for cheaper.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13817541*
> I guess I should get MOH limited @ Future Shop for $30........ can find it elsewhere for cheaper.


Wonder if they still have it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13817030*
> I wonder when we will hear ANYTHING at all about release to Steam. I really want my game on Steam! EA's Download crap can go die in a fire.


^This. I won't buy it until it's on Steam.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13817541*
> I guess I should get MOH limited @ Future Shop for $30........ can find it elsewhere for cheaper.


$30 to play a closed beta few days earlier than the rest? I'd wait until the Open beta and save that money on other stuff.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13818823*
> $30 to play a closed beta few days earlier than the rest? I'd wait until the Open beta and save that money on other stuff.


Don't know if the phrase "Save you money" is appropriate on OCN









I am trying to save up a ton of funds for October 25th now and buy nearly all my components as close to BF3 launch as possible to have the best rig for the buck. Hopefully Ivy is out by then.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13817030*
> I wonder when we will hear ANYTHING at all about release to Steam. I really want my game on Steam! EA's Download crap can go die in a fire.


I'm riding this bandwagon as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13818866*
> Don't know if the phrase "Save you money" is appropriate on OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to save up a ton of funds for October 25th now and buy nearly all my components as close to BF3 launch as possible to have the best rig for the buck. Hopefully Ivy is out by then.


Ivy won't be out until Q1 2012.









That's why I pulled my trigger on i7 2600k and a pair of 6970's.









I'm now BF3-ready.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I just watched the E3 footage in 1080p. o lord, wow.

love youtube comments.

"y they playing on computer, will my xbox look like this"

"will a nvidiia geforce graphics card run this game"


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13818958*
> Ivy won't be out until Q1 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I pulled my trigger on i7 2600k and a pair of 6970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now BF3-ready.


Bummer, 2500k it is then









Or BD if its any good









Could technically just use my i7 until Ivy comes out though since it isn't really all that much worse and probably won't see that much improvement. Hmmm.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819035*
> Bummer, 2500k it is then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or BD if its any good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could technically just use my i7 until Ivy comes out though since it isn't really all that much worse and probably won't see that much improvement. Hmmm.


My god.. are you crazy? :/ Stick with your i7 930.. you don't need to go for 2500k LOL

Only upgrade your GPU


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819035*
> Bummer, 2500k it is then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or BD if its any good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could technically just use my i7 until Ivy comes out though since it isn't really all that much worse and probably won't see that much improvement. Hmmm.


You have an i7 @ 4Ghz with HT ON, you don't need to upgrade AT ALL.









Stick to that and just upgrade the GPU.


----------



## CaPoX

It'ss sooo funny..... people being scared they cannot run the game. I'm not scared I can run this game easy... even with an older Quad. The 6950 is more then enough.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Why would you gimp yourself with a only 4 cores? Get the 2600K as even BC2 can utilize up to 6 threads.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaPoX;13819180*
> It'ss sooo funny..... people being scared they cannot run the game. I'm not scared I can run this game easy... even with an older Quad. The 6950 is more then enough.


We don't even know the real PC Requirements yet, the ones posted before have been said to be *fake*.

We could see a 6950 2GB maxing out BF3 @ 60fps, or we could see a 6950 2GB needing to lower details to Medium settings.

We don't know yet, and we won't know until we test the beta.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13819173*
> You have an i7 @ 4Ghz with HT ON, you don't need to upgrade AT ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to that and just upgrade the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13819127*
> My god.. are you crazy? :/ Stick with your i7 930.. you don't need to go for 2500k LOL
> 
> Only upgrade your GPU


So... upgrade my GPU you say









My initial plan was basically just that, wait until near BF3 release buy new video card. Also planning on doing watercooling but if I do it with this chip I would have to then buy a new bracket for an 1156 or is there a way to just upgrade/convert into another socket?

Should have near $1800 or more saved up by October. More so if I stop buying new paintaball gear.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13819215*
> We don't even know the real PC Requirements yet, the ones posted before have been said to be *fake*.
> 
> We could see a 6950 2GB maxing out BF3 @ 60fps, or we could see a 6950 2GB needing to lower details to Medium settings.
> 
> We don't know yet, and we won't know until we test the beta.


But the trailers released were said to be run off a GTX580, would this not give us a baseline to compare other video cards performance?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13819291*
> But the trailers released were said to be run off a GTX580, would this not give us a baseline to compare other video cards performance?


If you can magically tell what settings the game was playing and what FPS they were getting...yes


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13819205*
> Why would you gimp yourself with a only 4 cores? Get the 2600K as even BC2 can utilize up to 6 threads.


Since when does 2600k have 6 cores...? his i7 930 is more than good for BF3...

Just because they released new type of CPU's doesn't mean his CPU is bad already

Ivy + 7000 series is worth upgrading.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819323*
> If you can magically tell what settings the game was playing and what FPS they were getting...yes


Just basing on observation, the graphics quality in the trailers looked damn good to me and frames seemed pretty solid, plus it would stand to reason they would want to show off the game in the highest possible settings. Otherwise if that was medium settings, then holy mother of amazing graphics!!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13819350*
> it would stand to reason they would want to show off the game in the highest possible settings.


Makes sense. I wonder if all their demo rigs had a 580 too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13819335*
> Since when does 2600k have 6 cores...? his i7 930 is more than good for BF3...
> 
> Just because they released new type of CPU's doesn't mean his CPU is bad already
> 
> Ivy + 7000 series is worth upgrading.


Since...never ?

Has same as my i7









My chip runs kind of hot (at least I think so) so that would be one of my reasons for upgrading plus better OC's. I can wait for Ivy really though, especially since my chip is less than a year old.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13819335*
> Since when does 2600k have 6 cores...? his i7 930 is more than good for BF3...
> 
> Just because they released new type of CPU's doesn't mean his CPU is bad already
> 
> Ivy + 7000 series is worth upgrading.


Who said it did? With HT you get an extra 25% performance. I can't fathom why anyone would recommend a 2500K instead of a 2600K. It's only a $100 difference. Why cheap out?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13819374*
> Who said it did? With HT you get an extra 25% performance. I can't fathom why anyone would recommend a 2500K instead of a 2600K. It's only a $100 difference. Why cheap out?


For those on a budget and the $100 could then go to an ssd which would be a more noticeable difference?

I was thinking of getting the 2500k simply because all I do is use my computer for gaming but if BF3 can use more then 4 cores it is worth $100 more


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819035*
> Bummer, 2500k it is then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or BD if its any good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could technically just use my i7 until Ivy comes out though since it isn't really all that much worse and probably won't see that much improvement. Hmmm.


In absolutely no way shape or form do you need to upgrade your CPU, your CPU is easily more than enough for any game.

Only thing you will benefit from is a better GPU.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;13819389*
> Only thing you will benefit from is a better GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13819173*
> Stick to that and just upgrade the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13819127*
> Only upgrade your GPU


Must resist buying new GPU now, must wait...for BF3


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13819374*
> Who said it did? With HT you get an extra 25% performance. I can't fathom why anyone would recommend a 2500K instead of a 2600K. It's only a $100 difference. Why cheap out?


HT doesn't boost ur FPS at all ^^


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819397*
> Must resist buying new GPU now, must wait...for BF3












What are you thinking of getting


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;13819409*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you thinking of getting


TJ11.
Full water cooling loop.
New GPU's
Possibly new mobo/ram/cpu
MDPC sleeving

Already ordered 16 GT 2150's off the group buy so got those









Should have $1800 + before BF3 comes out and even more if I stop buying new paintabll gear (just spent $800 on a new gun :/).


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13819403*
> HT doesn't boost ur FPS at all ^^


When an app can use 6 threads like BC2 it does. In multi-player Havok chews up CPU like a B.

edit: part of the reason for low GPU usage in BC2 on multiple Fermi card setups.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13819414*
> TJ11.
> Full water cooling loop.
> New GPU's
> Possibly new mobo/ram/cpu
> MDPC sleeving
> 
> Already ordered 16 GT 2150's off the group buy so got those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have $1800 + before BF3 comes out and even more if I stop buying new paintabll gear (just spent $800 on a new gun :/).


Very nice.

Would be nice to know a bit more about NVIDIA's next line up :/


----------



## Zackcy

Hmmm I am upgrading to SB. I doubt Bulldozer will be of any good.

Gonna get some of Nvidia's new GPUs when they come out.

Also......


----------



## Hy3RiD

awesome


----------



## Zackcy

I think we should blame him for the 4 man squads. "Pimp by Battlefield".


----------



## 8564dan

Only thing im upgrading is my GPU. Im going for two 3GB GTX 580s in SLI....ready for multi monitor setup







. I will go ivy bridge in a couple of years.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


only thing im upgrading is my gpu. Im going for two 3gb gtx 580s in sli....ready for multi monitor setup







. I will go ivy bridge in a couple of years.


*┌─┐
┴─┴
ಠ_ರೃ*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Guys... I'm thinking that instead of going for a full new build (because I might not be able to afford it by the time BF3 releases) I can just go for a GTX570 to go with my Q6600. Do you guys think a 3.4GHz Q6600 would do fine? I mean, it currently runs BC2 great with a 4870X2, and the 4870X2 is being used to its full potential so there is no bottleneck. Need opinions! I'd be selling my 4870X2 for whatever I can get, $150ish? By the looks of some charts, a 2500k wouldn't really give much of a boost over a Q6600 with the same GPU.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Hmmm I am upgrading to SB. I doubt Bulldozer will be of any good.

Gonna get some of Nvidia's new GPUs when they come out.

Also......


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


----------



## Bigo1087

I'll be getting a new CPU Cooler, the msi lightning gtx 580 3gb. And will then OC the crap out of my proc, ram and video card.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys... I'm thinking that instead of going for a full new build (because I might not be able to afford it by the time BF3 releases) I can just go for a GTX570 to go with my Q6600. Do you guys think a 3.4GHz Q6600 would do fine? I mean, it currently runs BC2 great with a 4870X2, and the 4870X2 is being used to its full potential so there is no bottleneck. Need opinions! I'd be selling my 4870X2 for whatever I can get, $150ish? By the looks of some charts, a 2500k wouldn't really give much of a boost over a Q6600 with the same GPU.











I'd get a GTX570/HD6970 and maybe if you want find an used i7 from 1336 socket, I am sure you can find nice deals on used i7 920's and 930's.


----------



## Higgins

Might part out my rig and do a full upgrade. Have been able to keep the same motherboard and memory since i was rocking a dual core Athlon64, but next upgrade i'll have to clean house.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd get a GTX570/HD6970 and maybe if you want find an used i7 from 1336 socket, I am sure you can find nice deals on used i7 920's and 930's.










Bleh no no... I don't want "obsolete" stuff. If I upgrade anything else it's going to be a full new build with a 2600k. I think I'll go for the GTX 570 though. I'll wait to play BF3's beta on my 4870X2. The 570's price may drop by October.


----------



## rogueblade

My only upgrade will be my GPU and likely a GTX580


----------



## enri95

how will 5850 x2 play this game? i heard it doesn't scale very well


----------



## pepejovi

Wrong friggin' topic. Was supposed to send to the computer room thread -.-

Delete plox


----------



## Vorgier

I get 80-100FPS out of Bad Company 2 and 60FPS from The Witcher 2. Hopefully I can manage at least 50ish frames in BF3, considering how optimized this engine is. (i hope)


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


I get 80-100FPS out of Bad Company 2 and 60FPS from The Witcher 2. Hopefully I can manage at least 50ish frames in BF3, *considering how optimized this engine is.* (i hope)


This is the good thing about this game. As its being optimized for the pc platform it will run better than alot of people think as they are used to console ports. I reckon you will run the game fine.


----------



## SinX7

Would a Intel i5 650 @ 3.2Ghz and 6950 be able to run this on a 1680x1050 at a good quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SinX7*


Would a Intel i5 650 @ 3.2Ghz and 6950 be able to run this on a 1680x1050 at a good quality?

Thanks!


For sure.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13819205*
> Why would you gimp yourself with a only 4 cores? Get the 2600K as even BC2 can utilize up to 6 threads.


Task Manager may show BFBC2 using up to 6 threads, that doesn't mean the game benefits from it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13823548*
> This is the good thing about this game. As its being optimized for the pc platform it will run better than alot of people think as they are used to console ports. I reckon you will run the game fine.


Yea, BF3 may possibly run BETTER than BC2 does on all our PCs. I'm looking forward to that, but still want to upgrade at least my GPU because I can't handle BC2 maxed out. I want butter smooth gameplay at 1080p with everything to the max!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13823548*
> This is the good thing about this game. As its being optimized for the pc platform it will run better than alot of people think as they are used to console ports. I reckon you will run the game fine.


This is what im hoping...

Will be rocking SLI 560Ti 2gb's in the next couple of days to play games in NVSurround, I have no idea how the Open beta is going to cope with SLI *AND* NVSurround, but seeing as how both of these options have been around for a couple of years, BF3 should have support for them.

Basically, if the beta runs ok on my SLI 560's, ill upgrade to SLI 580 3gb's...

If the game runs Extremely well, ill probably upgrade anyway! (Burning a hole in my pocket, lol


----------



## love9sick

I think Kepler might be out from Nvidia by the end of the year and that includes maybe the HD7000 series ATI cards. I am holding out with my SLI GTX260 set up till Kepler.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13819205*
> Why would you gimp yourself with a only 4 cores? Get the 2600K as even BC2 can utilize up to 6 threads.


The 2600k is a 4 core processor with 8 threads hyper-threading. You are wrong, if all you do is game the 2500k and 2600k might as well be equals. Heck I don't even feel like going to manual turn off the hyper-threading for games so why spend the extra 100 bucks?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13824084*
> I think Kepler might be out from Nvidia by the end of the year and that includes maybe the HD7000 series ATI cards. I am holding out with my SLI GTX260 set up till Kepler.


I'm hopin for a drop in prices on the 580 3gb's to around AUD$400ea when kelper hits the market.
With selling my 560 2gb's AUD$250ea (wishful) i could only be out $300! I've already go my cards picked out and they look sex!

Here's to hoping at least...


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13824433*
> I'm hopin for a drop in prices on the 580 3gb's to around AUD$400ea when kelper hits the market.
> With selling my 560 2gb's AUD$250ea (wishful) i could only be out $300! I've already go my cards picked out and they look sex!
> 
> Here's to hoping at least...


That is a decent plan. If Kepler comes out and the 3gb 580s tank in price a lot I might go with 2 of those instead depending on the bench marks of the Kepler. Here is hoping to good deals for both of us. Heck a 560Ti like yours right now for me would be an upgrade but a bad investment at this time already.


----------



## XX55XX

I just purchased a GTX 560 Ti from EVGA. Hopefully, that would be enough horsepower for the next three years. By 2014, I am moving to a new platform entirely. (I'm keeping the case, PSU, and hard drives, though.)


----------



## kcuestag

We don't know how it will end up.

Maybe we see BF3 performing better than what BFBC2 did, maybe you need a lot more GPU power, we don't know yet, hopefully it is as easy to run as BFBC2 was.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13824543*
> That is a decent plan. If Kepler comes out and the 3gb 580s tank in price a lot I might go with 2 of those instead depending on the bench marks of the Kepler. Here is hoping to good deals for both of us. Heck a 560Ti like yours right now for me would be an upgrade but a bad investment at this time already.


I agree mate.

But i was currently rig-less before this, so i'm glad i got them!


----------



## Higgins

I can see the low end of things being more accessible, seeing as its apparently more optimized. That said, DICE's comment that a computer that can max BF3 "hasn't been built yet" makes me think that BF3 might take some major muscle in order to crank up the settings.


----------



## enri95

lol i found this in some other forum


----------



## Higgins

That picture is brilliant.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

LOL so not only does the BF3 footage have about 5 times more viewers, but the few people that did watch the MW3 footage included teenagers. Awesome!


----------



## james8

..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;13825193*
> lol i found this in some other forum


F'ing GOLD!

Not only that, but BF3 is *MOST* popular with 24-34yr old viewers, and COD is *MOST* popular with 13-17yr old viewers...

Atleast that is what im taking from the Ranking (top) of the list.


----------



## Eggy88

Just upgraded from a Q9650 @ 4.3Ghz to a 2600k @ 4.8Ghz. Will try the game at highest settings with that and a 570, if it maxes out the memory on the 570, i will go to 580 1.5gb or 3gb in SLI. I really want to enjoy this game maxed out.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13825113*
> I can see the low end of things being more accessible, seeing as its apparently more optimized. That said, DICE's comment that a computer that can max BF3 "hasn't been built yet" makes me think that BF3 might take some major muscle in order to crank up the settings.


hmmm, thats interesting lol. I hadnt heard that before?! Well, in that case, the gameplay we have seen isnt maxed out, therefore if i can get higher settings than that it will be a BONUS. I just want high-very high settings with a good frame rate which is pretty much what we have seen so far. I reckon two 580s in SLI will be sure to be very close to maxing it out though. Before seeing that comment from DICE i was pretty sure two 580s WOULD max it lol.


----------



## dakpyro525

I dont care what the settings say as long as it looks like that video.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

The DICE comment about "A computer that can max-out BF3 hasn't been built yet" was so unfortunate in my opinion...I mean...how a HD 6990 Xfire or GTX 590 SLI aren't able to max out the game? then the engine is everything but optimized...


----------



## dakpyro525

Maybe they mean a computer has yet to be built in their studio that could max it? Who knows


----------



## Lune

You are all too worried... hell, I am going to play this with a single 5970 >.> just gonna clock it and it will do the job! Will upgrade once 7000 series come out


----------



## enri95

Awesome analysis

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkiSRwzqI_c&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Of course, Gamerspawn guy has the best voice ever








best analysis too, anyone else doing analysis just doesn't seem right







its like its his thing!


----------



## james8

wow that was very heavily analyzed. seems that every frame of the trailer was scrutinized.
me likey


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;13828306*
> Awesome analysis


Nice link, cheers mate!

Hopefully we'll see that in the OP shortly!


----------



## Ishinomori

Dont know if everyone is upto date, but i was reading that Immersed code and i thought i'd post it here...
Quote:


> Developer: DICE
> 
> Publisher: EA
> 
> Release Date: October 25, 2011
> 
> Beta Date: September 2011 (Multi-Platform)
> 
> Development Stage: Pre-Alpha
> 
> Game Engine: Frostbite 2.0
> 
> Audio: All new recordings
> 
> Motion Capture: EA Sports' ANT
> 
> Computer Specs used to demo:
> 
> Video card: GTX 580
> Preorder Bonuses:
> 
> Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
> Physical Warfare Pack (UK)
> Type 88 LMG (Exclusive Weapon)
> DAO-12 Shotgun (Day 1 Access)
> Flash Suppressor (Exclusive Weapon Mod for SKS sniper rifle)
> Flechette Ammo (Exclusive Ammo)
> Physical Warfare Pack (US)
> TBA
> 
> Expansions:
> 
> Back to Karkand
> Four re-mastered BF2 maps
> Wake Island
> Strike at Karkand
> Gulf of Oman
> Sharqi Peninsula
> Classic BF2 weapons and vehicles
> Unique rewards
> New achievements and trophies
> Download Content:
> 
> TBA - Three times the DLC of BFBC2
> Genre: First Person Shooter
> 
> Locations:
> 
> North America
> Europe
> Middle East
> 
> Game Modes:
> 
> Campaign
> Co-Op
> Multiplayer (Conquest, Rush, Team Deathmatch, and more?)
> Regular and Hardcore modes
> Military Forces:
> 
> US Marines
> PLR (People's Liberation and Resistance)
> Russia
> Game Features:
> 
> 64 Player Multiplayer (PC) and 24 Player Multiplayer (Consoles)
> Battle Log (social networking)
> Real-time Stats Tracking (updates within seconds)
> Talk to other players
> Create Platoons (clans)
> And more
> Dedicated servers through Server Providers
> DX 11 Support
> Eyefinity Support
> Features land, air, and sea vehicles (Tanks, LAV, Transports, Helicopters, Jets, and etc)
> Supports lone wolf and teamplay
> Unconfirmed "Community WANTED" Features:
> Battle Recorder or any In-Game Recording
> Commo-Rose
> Mod Tools
> Public Server Files
> New to BF Gameplay Features/Mechanics (or things in older BF games not in BC2):
> 
> 3D Spotting (new form, TBA)
> 4 man squad, including a Squad Leader
> Squad Respawning details
> Displays countdown timer of how long until a squad member can respawn and on who
> Squad spawning only on Squad Leader
> Bipods
> Just zoom in next to a mountable environment and bipod automatically deploys
> Reduced aiming angles, but more accuracy
> Death screen stats
> How many you killed? How many times you've killed them and they killed you?
> When you die you can see how much health your killer has left
> Drag fallen soldiers to safety (single-player only?)
> Equip-able knife and quick-knifing
> More dramatic animation
> 2 knife swipes to kill from the front (think Counter Stirke's right mouse click)
> Falling debris can injury/kill soldiers
> Currently does no damage to vehicles except for soldiers exposed to the elements
> Firing modes: Single, Burst, and Auto
> Hold breath while in sniper scope
> Mega swaying after you let go of hold breath key
> More sway in general use
> Hold down left mouse button to revive players
> Can opt out of being revived
> After a medic uses defibrillators on a dead solider they then get the option to revive or die and respawn (Think Brink's revive syringe)
> Immobilizing vehicles
> Vehicles will become immobilized prior to explosion to allow crew members to escape or an engineer to repair
> Kill Cam (new form, TBA)
> Mantling over objects
> Mounting weapons to any flat surface
> Picking up kits button is different from arming objectives
> So you don't pick up a bunch of dead soldier kits next to an MCOM without ever arming it (BC2)
> Prone
> Balance Check: A sniper's scope will reflect sunlight giving away their position
> Balance Check: Going prone and leaving prone will take some time (no dolphin diving)
> Shooting out light sources to darken environment
> Sliding
> Steal enemy dog tags via stealth knife kills
> Dog tag customization
> Suppression
> Blurs screen and other effects to discourage enemies from firing back
> Weapon attachments
> Disorientate enemies with attached flashlights
> Classes:
> 
> Rifleman - Job is to be a frontline soldier and medic. Carries an assault rifle.
> Engineer - Job is to destroy enemy vehicles and repair friendly assets. Carries a sub-machine gun.
> Recon/Sniper - Job is to provide long range support and set traps with explosives. Carries a sniper rifle.
> Support - Job is to provide suppressing fire and ammo resupply. Carries a machine gun.


From here


----------



## Vorgier

So, any plans for an OCN Clan for BF3?









That was an awesome video too. Can't wait to get my hands on the Support.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> The scout class can still call UAV drones


rofl....


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;13827671*
> The DICE comment about "A computer that can max-out BF3 hasn't been built yet" was so unfortunate in my opinion...I mean...how a HD 6990 Xfire or GTX 590 SLI aren't able to max out the game? then the engine is everything but optimized...


I'm not sure if that quote means like 32x AA/16x AF @ 5760x1080 because if thats the case then I probably would agree there isn't a computer that can do that yet. But I'm pretty sure a single GTX 590 or HD 6990 could play BF3 at max settings, 4x AA/16x AF at 1080p


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exlink;13829697*
> I'm not sure if that quote means like 32x AA/16x AF @ 5760x1080 because if thats the case then I probably would agree there isn't a computer that can do that yet. But I'm pretty sure a single GTX 590 or HD 6990 could play BF3 at max settings, 4x AA/16x AF at 1080p


I have a feeling 4x 3gb 580's on a SB-E rig might have a chance...


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13829752*
> I have a feeling 4x 3gb 580's on a SB-E rig might have a chance...


Ha, yeah. But like I said, at 1080p to play at high settings and 4x AA/16x AF then I'm fairly sure even a single GTX 580 will be enough...just like they were for the pre-alpha gameplay footage.

Unless, maybe, DICE is creating a hidden "Ultra" settings like Crytek did with Crysis...or create an Ultra setting like iD did originally with Doom 3.


----------



## james8

or they could just implement something like supersampling (like ubersampling in witcher 2) and everybody's systems will just fall flat on their faces


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13828595*
> Of course, Gamerspawn guy has the best voice ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best analysis too, anyone else doing analysis just doesn't seem right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its like its his thing!


Stinking mp443 is back, I want a glock









Edit : Near 8 minutes he talks about the vaulting. How or why would someone jump off the second story to the ground carrying an m249 and still have their composure, isn't that a bit heavy to be attempting


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Stinking mp443 is back, I want a glock









Edit : Near 8 minutes he talks about the vaulting. How or why would someone jump off the second story to the ground carrying an m249 and still have their composure, isn't that a bit heavy to be attempting











Maybe it only looks high ;o


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Stinking mp443 is back, I want a glock









Edit : Near 8 minutes he talks about the vaulting. How or why would someone jump off the second story to the ground carrying an m249 and still have their composure, isn't that a bit heavy to be attempting










Even without the gun he'd still get hurt jumping from the second story with 100 pounds of gear.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Task Manager may show BFBC2 using up to 6 threads, that doesn't mean the game benefits from it.


Lots of mistakes there:

I said multi-player not single player. There's a night and day difference in Havok CPU usage.
As I said, multi-card scaling is where you really notice CPUs holding back performance.
Why were they at stock clocks and in single player for that review? http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpu...o-games-need/1

It's not JUST the game that benefits from HT but the processes in the background running at the same time. Heaven forbid you should want to record with fraps at the same time, you'd be wishing you had HT. The extra virtual cores allow additional threads from background apps to run simultaneously without worrying about fps stuttering at the worst time possible. Real world users don't shut down 90% of system services and close every open program before launching their game like benchmark reviewers do nor should they have to be inconvenienced with having to do so either.


----------



## Amhro

lol, im planning to play bf3 on max with hd 4850, any problem?


----------



## love9sick

I saw more of BF3 game play footage and while it looked great the entire Michael Bay cars in games is starting to get really old. Everyone knows , even five year olds know that you can shoot a car for hours and it won't explode so why developers can't seem to get that in their head is beyond me. Hell even myth busters showed that lol.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


I saw more of BF3 game play footage and while it looked great the entire Michael Bay cars in games is starting to get really old. Everyone knows , even five year olds know that you can shoot a car for hours and it won't explode so why developers can't seem to get that in their head is beyond me. Hell even myth busters showed that lol.


lol, its a game.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


lol, its a game.


LoL it is still annoying as this is the case in every freaking game. BF3 also needs a crowbar.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


LoL it is still annoying as this is the case in every freaking game. BF3 also needs a crowbar.


Cars not blowing up would be lame, but they should be able to take more damage before blowing up. In the trailer just before the quake, the player was on the .50 in the truck bed. The cars were flipping like pancakes, identically. May they'll take that out in the beta, but I don't really mind it. As for the crowbar, do soldiers carry one? What would be the use in a game setting?


----------



## Lune

Cars should just blow up when hit by a tank or something similar


----------



## love9sick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Cars should just blow up when hit by a tank or something similar


 I'm talking about when he was shooting them with a machine gun and they were all blowing up on fire like they are made of TNT. It doesn't really prevent me from playing the game and I still will just saying that it is getting old in every game. I like the effects of the bullets hitting the windshields and body of the car, looks great so I don't see why they have to have them explode that easily. Almost like they just want to constantly show off their smoke effects lol.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


I'm talking about when he was shooting them with a machine gun and they were all blowing up on fire like they are made of TNT. It doesn't really prevent me from playing the game and I still will just saying that it is getting old in every game. I like the effects of the bullets hitting the windshields and body of the car, looks great so I don't see why they have to have them explode that easily. Almost like they just want to constantly show off their smoke effects lol.


Yep atleast they have something to show ;P unlike modern crapfare 3 and their paint smoke LOL

But yeah this whole explosion on car is boring


----------



## Tropic55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Cars not blowing up would be lame, but they should be able to take more damage before blowing up. In the trailer just before the quake, the player was on the .50 in the truck bed. The cars were flipping like pancakes, identically. May they'll take that out in the beta, but I don't really mind it. *As for the crowbar,** do soldiers carry one? *What would be the use in a game setting?



Nope, Unless your 88Mic


----------



## Zackcy

I agree, the trailer way overdid the expolsions. To attract a certain breed of gamers........


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13831955*
> LoL it is still annoying as this is the case in every freaking game. BF3 also needs a crowbar.


To be fair dice said cars will not simply stall when they fail, it would take more pounding for them to later explode. Also my cars in BF2 don't always explode, sometimes the bullets from a jet take me out simply enough.

As for when a freaking Antitank middle hits your 4x4 it'll explode lol


----------



## Higgins

Actually, the car animations/explosions were placeholders. They said that in one of the interviews before E3.


----------



## Trathus

Also 10mins of MP gameplay here with bad quality http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X49G8LtR6MU&feature=youtu.be propably has been posted long ago already though


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Add a NewEgg.com link to the pre-order links in the OP.


----------



## Kreeker

As long as hit boxes are accurate, this game will be AMAZING.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13838068*
> Add a NewEgg.com link to the pre-order links in the OP.


Done


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Rock-rockin' on!


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trathus;13838002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also 10mins of MP gameplay here with bad quality http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X49G8LtR6MU&feature=youtu.be propably has been posted long ago already though


This is my first time seeing the video, my response....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13838068*
> Add a NewEgg.com link to the pre-order links in the OP.


Done


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

hmm, order from newegg or amazon. Amazon has free release day delivery with prime


----------



## dteg

i really wish this would be available for preorder from steam, idk what they're waiting for...


----------



## Hawk777th

Its a toss up of if it will be on Steam at all. EA just launched its own Steam competitor called Origin.


----------



## dteg

i know, but ive got all my other games on steam im really not about to switch just because of that 1 game. maybe ill just use D2D


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13839579*
> i really wish this would be available for preorder from steam, idk what they're waiting for...


They want to promote their "origin" service which is pretty much like steam.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trathus*


Also 10mins of MP gameplay here with bad quality http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X49G8...ature=youtu.be propably has been posted long ago already though










I sooooo wish this was better quality!!!









Still looked







though!


----------



## Lune

Why not check OP? I already uploaded them..

  
 You Tube


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trathus*


Also 10mins of MP gameplay here with bad quality http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X49G8...ature=youtu.be propably has been posted long ago already though










Looks like console footage or is the quality just that bad


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

bought BFBC2 this last weekend....seriously good game. Love it. Rarely say that. Hope I get to say it again with BF3. Subbed thread. SOCOM out.


----------



## claymanhb

BC2 is awesome. Try out the vietnam mod. It's even better!


----------



## dteg

the music alone on the vietnam expansion makes it well worth buying







but there's nothing better than burning someone to the floor with a flamethrower..


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Actually, the car animations/explosions were placeholders. They said that in one of the interviews before E3.


It looked that way. All cars blew up identical, front flip onto the roof.


----------



## Robitussin

Starting to get psyched for this game, need to buy my new GPU by then but still some time off


----------



## snow cakes

In order to max out the graphics and run smoothly with my current PC, do you think I can go with a new 6950 2gb? or do you think its worth going another 100 more and getting a 6970?


----------



## Lune

just get 6950 and flash it? or w/e it is.. becomes a 6970 and 6950 2gb is enough, but i would go for 6970


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13843788*
> just get 6950 and flash it? or w/e it is.. becomes a 6970 and 6950 2gb is enough, but i would go for 6970


yea I don't like flashing, overclocking, or unlocking the cards I like to keep them stock, so I guess I'm gunna go big or go home. for another 150 i can xfire 2x 6950's, which i think would be future safe well see..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;13844212*
> yea I don't like flashing, overclocking, or unlocking the cards I like to keep them stock, so I guess I'm gunna go big or go home. for another 150 i can xfire 2x 6950's, which i think would be future safe well see..


With price/perf in mind, this would be your best bet. Would also be very capable of running eyefinity where that an option you might consider...
There is the cooler and quieter option of the 560Ti if sound bothers you...


----------



## Zippy476

This game does look great. I will wait for it to come out and see what I might need to upgrade to max it.


----------



## rogueblade

idiots, now all sorts of noobs are cancelling their pre-orders:
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/hxtjy/if_you_are_tired_of_exclusive_dlcs_butchering/

.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13846704*
> idiots, now all sorts of noobs are cancelling their pre-orders:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/hxtjy/if_you_are_tired_of_exclusive_dlcs_butchering/
> 
> .


If you're looking for idiots, you'll find them.


----------



## 8564dan

Would you guys say my current cpu is ok for this game? Single and multiplayer? I dont want to OC it anymore either. Im pretty sure it is but just thought i would ask. Im trying to wait for ivy bridge







.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zippy476;13845908*
> This game does look great. I will wait for it to come out and see what I might need to upgrade to max it.


There is an open beta in September, give it a go then and see how your rig holds up!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13846704*
> idiots, now all sorts of noobs are cancelling their pre-orders:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/hxtjy/if_you_are_tired_of_exclusive_dlcs_butchering/
> 
> .


Thats fine by me, douchebags like that can boycott if they like, less noobs to kill on release and less people clogging up the Beta, besides, they all say they'll cancel their pre-orders, but that won't stop them from buying anonymously from a retail store... Idiots


----------



## Vorgier

That's funny, because those maps will probably be available to everyone a month later.

Whatevs. Noobs be noobs.


----------



## axizor

You guys are going way overboard with the "can I run it" questions. The game is in pre-alpha, no minimum specifications have been announced, and I doubt it's been very GPU optimized yet. You have plenty of time to save up for an upgrade and the game's not coming out until the end of October. Chill out.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Pre-alpha..do you understand what that would mean?

We have already seen gameplay videos and they even held a multiplayer event thing at E3. Pre alpha would mean the game is still in paper and not a tangible thing like what we have.

It is true people are asking to many "Can I run it" questions especially since min/rec specs aren't out. Saying it is only in alpha and not optimized though is just as foolish.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13848397*
> Pre-alpha..do you understand what that would mean?
> 
> We have already seen gameplay videos and they even held a multiplayer event thing at E3. Pre alpha would mean the game is still in paper and not a tangible thing like what we have.
> 
> It is true people are asking to many "Can I run it" questions especially since min/rec specs aren't out. Saying it is only in alpha and not optimized though is just as foolish.


EA confirmed during E3 that it was still in pre-alpha.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13848397*
> Pre-alpha..do you understand what that would mean?
> 
> We have already seen gameplay videos and they even held a multiplayer event thing at E3. Pre alpha would mean the game is still in paper and not a tangible thing like what we have.
> 
> It is true people are asking to many "Can I run it" questions especially since min/rec specs aren't out. Saying it is only in alpha and not optimized though is just as foolish.


Do you understand what pre-alpha is?


----------



## Zackcy

Yes your computer can run it.

Enough of this now?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13848397*
> Pre-alpha..do you understand what that would mean?
> 
> We have already seen gameplay videos and they even held a multiplayer event thing at E3. Pre alpha would mean the game is still in paper and not a tangible thing like what we have.
> 
> It is true people are asking to many "Can I run it" questions especially since min/rec specs aren't out. Saying it is only in alpha and not optimized though is just as foolish.


The E3 Ustream that i saw, the guys said that it was indeed in pre-alpha. He said that alpha stage was a content lock, and since they haven't locked the content yet it has yet to enter the alpha stage. Evidently it doesn't have the bugs or performance issues that one would associate with an alpha version, but that's at least what the DICE guys said.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13848917*
> The E3 Ustream that i saw, the guys said that it was indeed in pre-alpha. He said that alpha stage was a content lock, and since they haven't locked the content yet it has yet to enter the alpha stage. Evidently it doesn't have the bugs or performance issues that one would associate with an alpha version, but that's at least what the DICE guys said.


Alpha means first testing phase. Content lock is usually beta.


----------



## kiwiasian

Reading about how much you guys are spending for BF3 makes me feel less bad about my water cooling investment.


----------



## wizrd54

finally a game where supressing fire will matter


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizrd54;13849051*
> finally a game where supressing fire will matter


I'm guessing you've never played Red Orchestra, Project Reality or Arma 2?


----------



## wizrd54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;13849082*
> I'm guessing you've never played Red Orchestra, Project Reality or Arma 2?


ive never tried red orchestra. and project reality was way too much of a learning curve.


----------



## james8

ArmA 2 learning curve is very steep. similar to Flight Simulator X. i've yet to learn all the controls keys








I think BF3 is becoming the new crysis with all the "can I run bf3?"


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wizrd54*


ive never tried red orchestra. and project reality was way too much of a learning curve.


Red Orchestra is kinda like Day of Defeat Source except you cant really tell who your shooting at and the graphics are dated.

When I tried Project Reality I had to learn to slow down. BF2 was action packed, but PR went to a whole different level, and the action meant more.


----------



## Hotcarl

anyone know if there will actually be jumping ? or is it just the vaulting thing, which looks like it gets in the way sometimes


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Alpha means first testing phase. Content lock is usually beta.


Just saying that's what they said. At least, that i remember.

EDIT:

Just so everyone stops harping about this, the Physical Warfare Pack gives day-one access to the DAQ-12. Its not exclusive, even if the other low-level items are.


----------



## calavera

Is there any sale going on for BF3?


----------



## Zackcy

I'm losing hope in Bf3







.


----------



## l337sft

This game is going to be awesome, im just really dissapointed that i wont be able to enjoy the eyecandy, let alone play it at all unless i spend 700 dollars on a new computer. Im not made of money lol


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm losing hope in Bf3







.


Whauh?


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Higgins

Pre-order incentives that will likely have little to no impact on gameplay? At least they're better than BC2 LE's early unlocks.

I think we all wish that all extra content was free, but unfortunately that isn't the way things work anymore. They're giving us content for free, yet we're still complaining? The only legitimate complaint against this warfare pack is community fragmentation.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Just saying that's what they said. At least, that i remember.

EDIT:

Just so everyone stops harping about this, the Physical Warfare Pack gives day-one access to the DAQ-12. Its not exclusive, even if the other low-level items are.











Yea but aren't some of the other items exclusive??


----------



## kcuestag

We want BF3 on Steam!


----------



## love9sick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


we want bf3 on steam!










+1


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


+1


You should consider erasing your rig from your forum signature and adding it as a System here;

http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem

That way it'll look better.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Yea but aren't some of the other items exclusive??


T88 - will be one of many LMGs
bi-pod for T88 - more accuracy
Flechette ammo for DAQ-12 - can penetrate wood/metal but less damage

In all seriousness those are nothing to get upset about. I'd rather there not be any exclusive weapons, and that all maps be released for free, but i'm not going to cancel my pre-order because i get to kill these people with the lowly normal weapons.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Not bothered by the Warfare Package so I have pre-ordered from Bee.com during the E3 Discount 20% off, so BF3 and Skyrim for PC for Â£44 delivered!!









Roll on Oct/Nov!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK*   Not bothered by the Warfare Package so I have pre-ordered from Bee.com during the E3 Discount 20% off, so BF3 and Skyrim for PC for Â£44 delivered!!









Roll on Oct/Nov!!  
I don't want to break your heart, but you can have it for Â£29,91 @ Amazon UK;

  Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
If it doesn't come out on Steam before the open BETA, I will most probably pre-order it there, pretty cheap if you ask me.









Edit:

Oh wait, 44 pounds for both? If then ->


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't want to break your heart, but you can have it for Â£29,91 @ Amazon UK;

Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

If it doesn't come out on Steam before the open BETA, I will most probably pre-order it there, pretty cheap if you ask me.










lol what? I just said I pre-orderdd TWO games Skyrim and BF3 for Â£44 delivered thats Â£22 each so how does Â£29.91 work out better?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK*


lol what? I just said I pre-orderdd TWO games Skyrim and BF3 for Â£44 delivered thats Â£22 each so how does Â£29.91 work out better?


Read my edit.


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Read my edit.










lol Just seen it...

Not used Bee.com before but after some searching seems should be ok.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


T88 - will be one of many LMGs
bi-pod for T88 - more accuracy
Flechette ammo for DAQ-12 - can penetrate wood/metal but less damage

In all seriousness those are nothing to get upset about. I'd rather there not be any exclusive weapons, and that all maps be released for free, but i'm not going to cancel my pre-order because i get to kill these people with the lowly normal weapons.


Yes, I know those are the items you get in the DLC, but, the big deal is, are those items unlockable later in the game or are they _exclusive_ to the DLC buyers. Because that's a real problem and EA are bastards for doing that.
Apparently EA went ahead and did it without DICE's permission. They did the same for BC1 but there was so much protest against it that they pulled it. I wouldn't mind that happening again.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


idiots, now all sorts of noobs are cancelling their pre-orders:
http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comme...cs_butchering/
.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Yes, I know those are the items you get in the DLC, but, the big deal is, are those items unlockable later in the game or are they _exclusive_ to the DLC buyers. Because that's a real problem and EA are bastards for doing that.
Apparently EA went ahead and did it without DICE's permission. They did the same for BC1 but there was so much protest against it that they pulled it. I wouldn't mind that happening again.


So are they idiots or not?

Yes those are exclusives and buying them in those shops is the only way to get them.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


So are they idiots or not?

Yes those are exclusives and buying them in those shops is the only way to get them.


Yes they're idiots for cancelling their orders over it. 
Stupid, stupid decision by EA.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Yes they're idiots for cancelling their orders over it. 
Stupid, stupid decision by EA.


So you want people to protest the DLC (for you) but think it's stupid to boycott? how exactly do you want them to be pressured?


----------



## kcuestag

Honestly I don't care about those early access or exclusive weapons.

Look at BFBC2, it has an M1 Garand which was totally *useless* in my opinion, I never even used it.

If the game doesn't come out on Steam before the open beta, then I'll just pre-order it in Amazon UK with the Limited Edition and forget about other Limited Edition versions.


----------



## QSS-5

I think it is a very brave move to go DX10/11 mode on PC and it is so next gen. they are so ahead in time just like crysis 1 was. love it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QSS-5*


I think it is a very brave move to go DX10/11 mode on PC and it is so next gen. they are so ahead in time just like crysis 1 was. love it.


Its the way to ensure the game will last, needs to be ahead of its time, so the majority of people will come into their prime BF3 playing in 1-2years


----------



## morphus1

Just spoke with EA today, Those who pre-ordered will still receive the physical warpack.

so re-cap: Anyone who pre-ordered before the release of the physical warpack pre-order, will still receive the physical warpack with their pre-order ;P

Basically everyone who pre-orders this game will recieve any and all DLC/extras that come with this game on release


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morphus1*


Just spoke with EA today, Those who pre-ordered will still receive the physical warpack.

so re-cap: Anyone who pre-ordered before the release of the physical warpack pre-order, will still receive the physical warpack with their pre-order ;P

Basically everyone who pre-orders this game will recieve any and all DLC/extras that come with this game on release


On the phone or email? Proof would be nice and help to calm some people down. EA/DICE needs to get their marketing strategies sorted out if this is true. They probably saw tens of thousands of cancellations.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


So you want people to protest the DLC (for you) but think it's stupid to boycott? how exactly do you want them to be pressured?


whaaaa? It's stupid to cancel your order over it. It doesn't mean you can't be annoyed about it, which I am.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13853139*
> On the phone or email? Proof would be nice and help to calm some people down. EA/DICE needs to get their marketing strategies sorted out if this is true. They probably saw tens of thousands of cancellations.


On the phone, I rung up complaining that the offer was not available to those who only pre-ordered it and that I want the "warpack" instead of my pre-order. The guy I spoke to promised that any and all offers that are made after those pre-order purchases will be honoured at the time of release. He also said he was aware of the confusion and that a cancellation was not needed to obtain the "warpack". I'll call EA again and get a email verification and post that

EDIT: CS is finished for the day, or atleast i cant get through. I'll call again tomorrow.

I'm in Denmark if that makes a difference to anything but If they are doing it here i guess they have to do it everywhere.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13852520*
> I don't want to break your heart, but you can have it for £29,91 @ Amazon UK;
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> 
> If it doesn't come out on Steam before the open BETA, I will most probably pre-order it there, pretty cheap if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh wait, 44 pounds for both? If then ->


I've decided that if it doesn't come to Steam, I'm buying a physical copy locally. I refuse to sign up (support) that Origin crap. I don't want to be all "Oh... I'm gonna play BF3, is that on Steam or Origin?" At least with the physical copy I can still just add it to my Steam, even though the overlay might not work.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5;13853049*
> I think it is a very brave move to go DX10/11 mode on PC and it is so next gen. they are so ahead in time just like crysis 1 was. love it.


DX10 next gen? Oh come on. My old gtx260 even has DX10 and it is soon to be replaced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13852435*
> You should consider erasing your rig from your forum signature and adding it as a System here;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/specs.php?do=addsystem
> 
> That way it'll look better.


Thanks for the offer but I kind of like it this old school way


----------



## rogueblade

Battlefield: Your questions on Physical Warfare Pack and Back to Karkand pre-order items answered! http://t.co/WLJXjAt #BF3 (36 minutes ago from web)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> If I can have one shelf for all my physical games regardless of the publisher, then I want a virtual shelf for all my digital games regardless of the service. I really do not want a trend of there being a dozen different digital platforms for every publisher who wants a slice of the pie."


this guy from another forum i was reading puts it perfectly imo...


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13855478*
> this guy from another forum i was reading puts it perfectly imo...


Yea he does. I made a thread rage about origins from EA a while ago and I think someone said that same thing.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13855035*
> Battlefield: Your questions on Physical Warfare Pack and Back to Karkand pre-order items answered! http://t.co/WLJXjAt #BF3 (36 minutes ago from web)


I pre ordered months ago, there was no LE. I want back to karkland free.

Also there's no btk release date? Why


----------



## Vorgier

People everywhere are being angry over 2 weapons that 90% of the population won't even use.

Maps that are most likely going to be released to everyone regardless of their "LE" a month later?

How the hell is that stopping you from enjoying a soon to be awesome game. People are selfish.


----------



## Higgins

It'd be fantastic if this boycott works the same way the BC1 boycott did.

Interesting link: http://blogs.forbes.com/insertcoin/2011/06/13/the-day-dlc-went-too-far/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;13855926*
> I pre ordered months ago, there was no LE. I want back to karkland free.
> 
> Also there's no btk release date? Why


ALL pre-orders are limited edition... ALL pre-orders get BTK. No release date has been stated when BTK will go live though as the game is still pre-aplha.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13854306*
> I've decided that if it doesn't come to Steam, I'm buying a physical copy locally. I refuse to sign up (support) that Origin crap. I don't want to be all "Oh... I'm gonna play BF3, is that on Steam or Origin?" At least with the physical copy I can still just add it to my Steam, even though the overlay might not work.


What?

You buy it Origin, you use Origin to download it ONCE, you close Origin, you can even REINSTALL Origin and add the game to Steam, good job, you now have Steam overlay.

I don't get you all with this stupid Steam thing... even you guys don't know what you want


----------



## IndianScout




----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13857761*
> What?
> 
> You buy it Origin, you use Origin to download it ONCE, you close Origin, you can even REINSTALL Origin and add the game to Steam, good job, you now have Steam overlay.
> 
> I don't get you all with this stupid Steam thing... even you guys don't know what you want


I know steam servers are going to give me max speeds and keep my game up to date all the time. I would buy retail but its a battlefield game so we should get a ton of updates and dlcs. Steam makes it easier. EA downloader doesnt have the greatest track record.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;13857889*
> EA downloader doesnt have the greatest track record.


Which is why they are now remaking it into Origin?

I've literally never had a problem with ea downloader or any other digital download provider. I think most of the people who actually have problems only get them because of user error.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13857918*
> Which is why they are now remaking it into Origin?
> 
> I've literally never had a problem with ea downloader or any other digital download provider. I think most of the people who actually have problems only get them because of user error.


Weather thats true or not i still prefer steam until i see more about origin.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;13857943*
> Weather thats true or not i still prefer steam until i see more about origin.


Well, you will probably get your wish then once BF3 is out. I don't suspect they will keep the game origin only for long after the game is released and they see that enough people want it on steam.

I don't know if their servers will actually be able to handle the load that will be coming with BF3 on launch so hopefully they are prepared. Although with open beta I am sure it will just be a patch we would all need if you are playing in open beta.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13857761*
> What?
> 
> You buy it Origin, you use Origin to download it ONCE, you close Origin, you can even REINSTALL Origin and add the game to Steam, good job, you now have Steam overlay.
> 
> I don't get you all with this stupid Steam thing... even you guys don't know what you want


Origin: 50€
Amazon UK: 34€

I think I rather save 16€ and also have the retail box.


----------



## Vhati

im pretty sure that bf3 will be just like bc2, in order to log in, you will have to update. which is done automatically when you launch the game.

steam didnt keep bc2 up to date. By doing it like that, Dice only had to have 1 patch built, and everyone got it at the same time.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13857998*
> im pretty sure that bf3 will be just like bc2, in order to log in, you will have to update. which is done automatically when you launch the game.


Well in that case ill be getting retail.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13857998*
> im pretty sure that bf3 will be just like bc2, in order to log in, you will have to update. which is done automatically when you launch the game.
> 
> steam didnt keep bc2 up to date. By doing it like that, Dice only had to have 1 patch built, and everyone got it at the same time.


Wrong, Steam did keep BFBC2 up to date, at least to me, it always applied properly all patches.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndianScout;13857839*


sad, but true. I hope that DLC isn't going to be a make or break for my gaming habit. So far all DLC I have bought has been nice, but never, ever worth the money. (or as necessary to a games success as the proverbial "I" piece of tetris.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13857993*
> Origin: 50€
> Amazon UK: 34€
> 
> I think I rather save 16€ and also have the retail box.


I enjoy a physical copy of the game still, nice to have. And if its on sale, even better!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndianScout;13857839*


Lol, remove that F word from the picture else kcuestag might ban you


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13857761*
> What?
> 
> You buy it Origin, you use Origin to download it ONCE, you close Origin, you can even REINSTALL Origin and add the game to Steam, good job, you now have Steam overlay.
> 
> I don't get you all with this stupid Steam thing... even you guys don't know what you want


If I buy it through Origin I am "supporting" Origin. So no, I'll probably pre-order a physical copy since it's the same price or cheaper.


----------



## Higgins

Pre-Ordered the Limited Edition months ago. I shall enjoy destroying anyone with their fancy exclusive weapons about as much as i enjoy coming in 1st place only using guns you start with.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13858456*
> If I buy it through Origin I am "supporting" Origin. So no, I'll probably pre-order a physical copy since it's the same price or cheaper.


Big deal.. I mean really, you haven't even used Origin, why so much hate? It's like you people are blinded by this stupid steam and thats all the matters.

my god......


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13858748*
> Big deal.. I mean really, you haven't even used Origin, why so much hate? It's like you people are blinded by this stupid steam and thats all the matters.
> 
> my god......


Hardly blinded... it's just so annoying to have multiple clients and that EA just decides not to offer BF3 on it "just because." Just because they're trying their own new little thing that'll surely flop like GWFL. They offered BC2 on it, and it clearly did well as I know many people who have it on Steam, so why drop BF3?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13858748*
> Big deal.. I mean really, you haven't even used Origin, why so much hate? It's like you people are blinded by this stupid steam and thats all the matters.
> 
> my god......


I'm blinded by the so Wonderful Steam, any problem?


----------



## Vhati

the sooner i can drop steam, and get other developers to drop steam, the happier ill be.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13858873*
> get other developers to drop steam


I really doubt that'll happen, at least not for a long long time.

Steam Rakes In Almost $1 Billion in 2010

Edit: Hmmm BC2 sold a good amount on Steam. Roughly a million copies or more since they had a lot of $20 and even $10 sales, which MW2/Black Ops rarely have.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13858748*
> Big deal.. I mean really, you haven't even used Origin, why so much hate? It's like you people are blinded by this stupid steam and thats all the matters.
> 
> my god......


because not using steam encourages other developers to try to make their own little companies for digital downloading, and as i posted before why would u need or want to have more than one program to manage a single game...


----------



## T1nk3rb311

People are taking this preordering thing WAY out of proportion. The only "3" exclusive" things are probably going to suck. People need to calm the hell down.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13857993*
> Origin: 50€
> Amazon UK: 34€
> 
> I think I rather save 16€ and also have the retail box.


I'm actually the opposite. I hate discs. I'd rather have a digital download source. EA has 25% off coupons which bring BF3 down to $45. It was actually $49.99 on release day ($38 with coupon) back in March but went up to the current $59.99 2 days later.

Once the game is installed you don't need to launch Origins/EA Downloader. You launch it like a normal game.


----------



## james8

I prefer physical copies over digital distribution anyway for full-priced purchases. can't trust some random internet server to hold my data.
hopefully EA won't force us to use origin if we buy retail


----------



## calavera

Again, is there a sale anywhere in the US? I want to pre-order.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;13859039*
> People are taking this preordering thing WAY out of proportion. The only "3" exclusive" things are probably going to suck. People need to calm the hell down.


you get maps, vechicles, guns and perks.... i think thats kinda worth it, if only it were on steam =[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13859105*
> I prefer physical copies over digital distribution anyway for full-priced purchases. can't trust some random internet server to hold my data.
> hopefully EA won't force us to use origin if we buy retail


im the opposite, whether or not i trust them, i move around alot and im not about to walk around with a ton of cds that if lost i cant even play the game....


----------



## T1nk3rb311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13859213*
> you get maps, vechicles, guns and perks.... i think thats kinda worth it, if only it were on steam =[
> 
> im the opposite, whether or not i trust them, i move around alot and im not about to walk around with a ton of cds that if lost i cant even play the game....


I know that, but the maps you can get later and the other things are just "early" unlocks.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T1nk3rb311;13859336*
> I know that, but the maps you can get later and the other things are just "early" unlocks.


i've got no problem paying an extra $10 for the maps if it means i can avoid using origin. but the guns, the ammo perks etc. are ONLY for preorders. the FAQ stated that they won't be releasing it otherwise, which is quite unfair imho


----------



## ZaG

If I pre order off of amazon I get warpack, maps, and physical copy right??


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've got no problem paying an extra $10 for the maps if it means i can avoid using origin. but the guns, the ammo perks etc. are ONLY for preorders. the FAQ stated that they won't be releasing it otherwise, which is quite unfair imho


the weapons are no more powerful than other weapons in the game. You can be assured there are more sniper rifles, and more full auto/semi auto shotguns to use, and more LMGS to use.

The ammo for use in the dao 12 changes the gun to deal less damage than a normal shotgun, but it can penetrate thin material objects, while a regular shotgun deals more damage, but the buckshot doesnt penetrate things.

it provides something for people who are supporting the dev, without providing something that is unbalancing.


----------



## Crazygamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZaG*


If I pre order off of amazon I get warpack, maps, and physical copy right??


well you'll get the maps and a physical copy but no info about the warpack has for the US has been given yet. hopefully amazon will get it cause i plan on buying from there since they have free release date delivery.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

For those of you who have already pre-ordered the regular limited edition, you can cancel it HERE, it took me only 10 minutes on EA's live chat support to get a refund which I was told would be deposited in my paypal in 5 to 7 days. I'm glad EA is improving their customer support. I hope they figure out all this exclusive, region/retailer based content non-sense before release so I can pre-order the game.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13858952*
> I really doubt that'll happen, at least not for a long long time.
> 
> Steam Rakes In Almost $1 Billion in 2010


So much for PC gaming is dying. lol


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13863815*
> For those of you who have already pre-ordered the regular limited edition, you can cancel it HERE, it took me only 10 minutes on EA's live chat support to get a refund which I was told would be deposited in my paypal in 5 to 7 days. I'm glad EA is improving their customer support. I hope they figure out all this exclusive, region/retailer based content non-sense before release so I can pre-order the game.


lol why? As i have said earlier ytou'll get all >DLC and warpack with any pre-order

edit: purchased before the "warpack" was anounced


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Don't worry he'll be buying BF3 again once the beta is out. The only thing we're missing out on is 3 items. DICE might get EA to cave in and release it to all pre-orders as well.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't get why you guys are going mad about those 3 exclusive items from the Physical Warfare pack.









You will also get those items in-game most probably, and even if not, who cares? The early-access weapons from BFBC2 (The M1 Garand) were crap!









I'll just pre-order it on Steam once they put it there, if not, I'll go buy the Limited Edition at Amazon UK.


----------



## Killam0n

No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.

I read that on the first page...


----------



## Lhino

The physical warfare pack isn't for sale in my country it appears. Ah doesn't really matter, I won't use that stuff anyway. As long as I get the back to karkand pack I am happy. Still a little annoyed at EA's stupid attempt to act smart.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13866066*
> No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
> 
> I read that on the first page...


Ehhh that's really old news. It's been known since BF3 was first announced.

I'd really like it if they at least make the serial keys register-able on Steam.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13866066*
> No support for DirectX 9.


How are they putting it on consoles then?


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13866349*
> How are they putting it on consoles then?


It is easy. They merely eat the disc, digest it and s*** it out for consoles. That is the process behind most console games I hear. Developers of COD know what I am talking about.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;13866349*
> How are they putting it on consoles then?


The same way any PC game is released to consoles or vice versa. It's coded specifically for each platform.


----------



## Killam0n

Then it CAN be ran in direct x 9, just an imposed limit.

Xbox360 = direct-x 9.

I think someone will find a way to force dx9....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13866549*
> Then it CAN be ran in direct x 9, just an imposed limit.
> 
> Xbox360 = direct-x 9.
> 
> I think someone will find a way to force dx9....


On PC it cannot be run in DX9. I guess the only exception would be if DICE patches it in, which I kind of doubt they'd do. PC gamers are generally all on DX10+ by now. I'm sure they know the statistics. Halo 2 is an example of another game that didn't support DX9 for a year or so, and was later patched to support it. I don't think it was an official patch from MS either.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13866549*
> Then it CAN be ran in direct x 9, just an imposed limit.
> 
> Xbox360 = direct-x 9.
> 
> I think someone will find a way to force dx9....


thats like saying that the ps3 uses directx because the PC and xbox does. They are all coded seperately. With dx9 being dropped so that dx10/11 can be fully coded for the PC. There could be legacy code in bf3, but we dont know for sure, if they still had it, i have no doubt that they would have included it in the PC version.

if you are still using windows xp, well you cant blame anyonoe for not supporting legacy software now. the original xbox and windows xp were release about the same time, no one develops for xbox anymore, why should they for xp?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killam0n;13866549*
> Then it CAN be ran in direct x 9, just an imposed limit.
> 
> Xbox360 = direct-x 9.
> 
> I think someone will find a way to force dx9....


Frostbite 2 is multiplatform, but the PC version is being completely based on DX11 with backward compatibility only going to DX10. Legacy DX9 code will not be there. Of course they will have DX9 and no DX10/11 for the X360 build, but it not anywhere in the PC build.

Not an imposed limit, DICE is just one of the few dev's making the leap forward and leaving dx9 in the dust. BF3 is the first game built specifically on DX11 IIRC.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13867422*
> BF3 is the first game built specifically on DX11 IIRC.


I think Civilization 5 is.

Hamilton's Great Adventure is another game that doesn't support DX9. I thought MOH didn't either?


----------



## Zackcy

I want BF3 so badly right now. Then again who doesn't?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morphus1;13865432*
> lol why? As i have said earlier ytou'll get all >DLC and warpack with any pre-order
> 
> edit: purchased before the "warpack" was anounced


It's about business ethics, gaming principles (of balance) and creating a fair and enjoyable community for everyone.

I support DLC content and paying for them, but releasing DLC on the day of release doesn't make sense, the game is already completed more or less and the DLC is completed as well, this may not be a concern to any one who pre-orders but what about those who don't or cannot, is it fair to charge them extra to get the "complete" game that was finished before launch. This is open to debate, some would say it is fair because people pre-ordered to support the developers ahead of time where as others would argue that a complete product should not be split into parts to motivate pre-orders when they could have used something else as motivation that could reward pre-orders and not punish those who purchased after release, for example early unlocks like in Bad Company 2.

What really triggered the boycott and rage on reddit and other communities online is the *exclusive* physical warefare pack that includes content that could *potentially* upset game balance, and even if it does not, the perception of imbalance will be enough to divide the "haves" and "have nots" in the BF3 community. This simply does not work in a competitive gaming environment, giving an advantage to one group of people based on geography, choice of retailer and ability to pre-order is discrimination and could result in a less than positive gaming experience.

The more pressing concern here is the affect it will have on the gaming community and industry as a whole, dismissing the problem as "oh it's just a few weapons no one will use anyways" or "you can just pre-order it and wont' have to worry" are very common responses in individualist societies but multiplayer communities, where people depend on eachother to have fun through cooperation(with your team) and competition(with other team) then it seems rather counter-productive to make some people have an advantage in game over others when balance is such an important aspect of cooperation and competition. Even if there isn't any real balance issues, the perception will be enough to divide people and the fact that EA has introduced the idea of something that could upset game balance is enough to say "Wait, why are they doing this? Is this healthy for the gaming community or industry? If not then what should I do?"

If you do nothing, EA will continue it's pattern of marketing to achieve the ultimate goal of profit making, but if we do something that would upset profits then we can change things for better.

"Those who stand for nothing fall for anything."
-Alexander Hamilton

Dismiss me if you wish and call me a fool, but I rather be a fool who stands for something than a genius who stands for nothing.

PS: I have done my part, cancelled my pre-order and sent an email to EA regarding the DLC and exclusive content, if you would like to do the same you can go HERE to get more info.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13868561*
> It's about business ethics, gaming principles (of balance) and creating a fair and enjoyable community for everyone.
> 
> I support DLC content and paying for them, but releasing DLC on the day of release doesn't make sense, the game is already completed more or less and the DLC is completed as well, this may not be a concern to any one who pre-orders but what about those who don't or cannot, is it fair to charge them extra to get the "complete" game that was finished before launch. This is open to debate, some would say it is fair because people pre-ordered to support the developers ahead of time where as others would argue that a complete product should not be split into parts to motivate pre-orders when they could have used something else as motivation that could reward pre-orders and not punish those who purchased after release, for example early unlocks like in Bad Company 2.
> 
> What really triggered the boycott and rage on reddit and other communities online is the *exclusive* physical warefare pack that includes content that could *potentially* upset game balance, and even if it does not, the perception of imbalance will be enough to divide the "haves" and "have nots" in the BF3 community. This simply does not work in a competitive gaming environment, giving an advantage to one group of people based on geography, choice of retailer and ability to pre-order is discrimination and could result in a less than positive gaming experience.
> 
> The more pressing concern here is the affect it will have on the gaming community and industry as a whole, dismissing the problem as "oh it's just a few weapons no one will use anyways" or "you can just pre-order it and wont' have to worry" are very common responses in individualist societies but multiplayer communities, where people depend on eachother to have fun through cooperation(with your team) and competition(with other team) then it seems rather counter-productive to make some people have an advantage in game over others when balance is such an important aspect of cooperation and competition. Even if there isn't any real balance issues, the perception will be enough to divide people and the fact that EA has introduced the idea of something that could upset game balance is enough to say "Wait, why are they doing this? Is this healthy for the gaming community or industry? If not then what should I do?"
> 
> If you do nothing, EA will continue it's pattern of marketing to achieve the ultimate goal of profit making, but if we do something that would upset profits then we can change things for better.
> 
> "Those who stand for nothing fall for anything."
> -Alexander Hamilton
> 
> Dismiss me if you wish and call me a fool, but I rather be a fool who stands for something than a genius who stands for nothing.
> 
> PS: I have done my part, cancelled my pre-order and sent an email to EA regarding the DLC and exclusive content, if you would like to do the same you can go HERE to get more info.


Man's got a point^
Thing is I want the game so badly I still have to buy it


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;13866048*
> I don't get why you guys are going mad about those 3 exclusive items from the Physical Warfare pack.


I'm not. When I think of them I think of the armor packs you got as preorder DLC for ME2. Anyone used those with the helmets you couldn't take off anyway? I don't think so lol. Not to mention it isn't as if BF3 somehow invented this. Every game has done it from EA recently even games like Mass Effect 2 so why stess. I just want it on steam.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13868744*
> Man's got a point^
> Thing is I want the game so badly I still have to buy it


Alot of people feel that way, I've logged over 1000 hours total on BF2, 2142, Bad Company 2, Vietnam and I enjoyed all of it, more so BF2 and 2142, which I'm sure is the case for many of us which makes it more the difficult to boycott BF3 as it seems to be a true successor to BF2 with jets and prone and all the other goodies.

As much as I want to pre-order BF3 to support the developers at DICE and play the game when it's released, what their doing is not ethical or healthy for the community and industry. It might not seem like a big deal, but that's how the foot in the door phenomenon is suppose to work. Hopefully this is actually a "door in the face" instead ("here's some really bad ideas guys, but we will get rid of them because we care about you"), because then it will have changed nothing and we can all pre-order and play happily.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13868899*
> Alot of people feel that way, I've logged over 1000 hours total on BF2, 2142, Bad Company 2, Vietnam and I enjoyed all of it, more so BF2 and 2142, which I'm sure is the case for many of us which makes it more the difficult to boycott BF3 as it seems to be a true successor to BF2 with jets and prone and all the other goodies.
> 
> As much as I want to pre-order BF3 to support the developers at DICE and play the game when it's released, what their doing is not ethical or healthy for the community and industry. It might not seem like a big deal, but that's how the foot in the door phenomenon is suppose to work. Hopefully this is actually a "door in the face" instead ("here's some really bad ideas guys, but we will get rid of them because we care about you"), because then it will have changed nothing and we can all pre-order and play happily.


What exactly is unethical, or unhealthy? Providing a couple free guns to those who preorder? A thank you to the people who are helping to make your game a hit?

are you talking about back to karkand map pack? If so, they dont have a release date for that yet, they have never said it would be available on a certain day, it could be finished a month after release, just preorders get it for free. It will be available to everyone on the same day though. As soon as Preorder people get to play it, the other people can buy it and play it also. They have not said it is 0 day DLC or not. might be, might not.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just realized Amazon has BF3 listed as being compatible with XP.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308078767&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games[/URL]


----------



## Higgins

I see nothing about XP.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13868899*
> As much as I want to pre-order BF3 to support the developers at DICE and play the game when it's released, what their doing is not ethical or healthy for the community and industry


when has DICE becomes the sole representative and liability of the "community" and the "industry" ?


----------



## MGX1016

He probably means they will set a trend but that's silly since this has been done way before bf3.

Either way I still don't get a clear answer will BF3 preorder get back to karkland even if it is not the limited edition? The twitter thing was unclear.

As for shotgun with basically 2 hit kill is still a goddamn shotgun with 2 hit kill. If you get em in the face it'll be a headshot, with out without "special shotgun ammon" lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13871016*
> I see nothing about XP.


Below the price:

Platform: PC (Windows Vista / 7 / XP)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13872615*
> Below the price:
> 
> Platform: PC (Windows Vista / 7 / XP)


Who cares what some random site says, they already said there won't be DX 9


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13869821*
> What exactly is unethical, or unhealthy? Providing a couple free guns to those who preorder? A thank you to the people who are helping to make your game a hit?
> 
> are you talking about back to karkand map pack? If so, they dont have a release date for that yet, they have never said it would be available on a certain day, it could be finished a month after release, just preorders get it for free. It will be available to everyone on the same day though. As soon as Preorder people get to play it, the other people can buy it and play it also. They have not said it is 0 day DLC or not. might be, might not.


No wait, after all that "debating" you were doing over this you still don't get it? The PWP is exclusive to preorder, if you don't preorder you can't get it, which leaves you without in-game content even if you pay full price for the game and full price for the DLC after launch. If you don't preorder you get punished and don't get content. Thats what people are saying is unethical.


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13868561*
> It's about business ethics, gaming principles (of balance) and creating a fair and enjoyable community for everyone.
> 
> I support DLC content and paying for them, but releasing DLC on the day of release doesn't make sense, the game is already completed more or less and the DLC is completed as well, this may not be a concern to any one who pre-orders but what about those who don't or cannot, is it fair to charge them extra to get the "complete" game that was finished before launch. This is open to debate, some would say it is fair because people pre-ordered to support the developers ahead of time where as others would argue that a complete product should not be split into parts to motivate pre-orders when they could have used something else as motivation that could reward pre-orders and not punish those who purchased after release, for example early unlocks like in Bad Company 2.
> 
> What really triggered the boycott and rage on reddit and other communities online is the *exclusive* physical warefare pack that includes content that could *potentially* upset game balance, and even if it does not, the perception of imbalance will be enough to divide the "haves" and "have nots" in the BF3 community. This simply does not work in a competitive gaming environment, giving an advantage to one group of people based on geography, choice of retailer and ability to pre-order is discrimination and could result in a less than positive gaming experience.
> 
> The more pressing concern here is the affect it will have on the gaming community and industry as a whole, dismissing the problem as "oh it's just a few weapons no one will use anyways" or "you can just pre-order it and wont' have to worry" are very common responses in individualist societies but multiplayer communities, where people depend on eachother to have fun through cooperation(with your team) and competition(with other team) then it seems rather counter-productive to make some people have an advantage in game over others when balance is such an important aspect of cooperation and competition. Even if there isn't any real balance issues, the perception will be enough to divide people and the fact that EA has introduced the idea of something that could upset game balance is enough to say "Wait, why are they doing this? Is this healthy for the gaming community or industry? If not then what should I do?"
> 
> If you do nothing, EA will continue it's pattern of marketing to achieve the ultimate goal of profit making, but if we do something that would upset profits then we can change things for better.
> 
> "Those who stand for nothing fall for anything."
> -Alexander Hamilton
> 
> Dismiss me if you wish and call me a fool, but I rather be a fool who stands for something than a genius who stands for nothing.
> 
> PS: I have done my part, cancelled my pre-order and sent an email to EA regarding the DLC and exclusive content, if you would like to do the same you can go HERE to get more info.


Kudos bro, I have nothing to prove to no one however.

I found out that a better pre-order pack was available, called to change my order and was told everything is all smooth like diary milk chocolate. I can't see the problem but then again I have been called blind on more than one occasion. The only "issue" I can see is that they released the two items in the wrong order. It should have been war-pack pre-order and then pre-order. But hey if they are willing to give it to us anyway what's the problem right?

oh you mean that big corporate blood sucking machine is trying to pull one over on us again..... then keep on trucking my brother.

Guys the options are easy,
1) Get a pre-order
2) Don't get a pre-order

either way we'll all meet on a bloody Sunday in September....oh no wait not if you didn't pre-order ;P


----------



## LuminatX

if you have a problem with that, then pre-order it!
half the time the weapons you get for pre-ordering or owning previous games of the franchise aren't even that great, so your not missing out on anything.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13874598*
> No wait, after all that "debating" you were doing over this you still don't get it? The PWP is exclusive to preorder, if you don't preorder you can't get it, which leaves you without in-game content even if you pay full price for the game and full price for the DLC after launch. If you don't preorder you get punished and don't get content. Thats what people are saying is unethical.


nope, i completely understand. And its fine.

You get the complete game. What you dont get is the bonus content.

Does EA need to print coupons for people that says get this stuff for free. Expiration date XX/XX/XX.

Im not against everyone getting this stuff, but i am not the one to say how EA/Dice should handle the things they made. They choose to give away stuff for free prior to launch, they choose to have a bonus for pre-orders only. That is their right, i respect it, and find nothing wrong with it. I preorder before any of this, and the value of my money has only went up since.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13874709*
> nope, i completely understand. And its fine.
> 
> You get the complete game. What you dont get is the bonus content.
> 
> Does EA need to print coupons for people that says get this stuff for free. Expiration date XX/XX/XX.
> 
> Im not against everyone getting this stuff, but i am not the one to say how EA/Dice should handle the things they made. They choose to give away stuff for free prior to launch, they choose to have a bonus for pre-orders only. That is their right, i respect it, and find nothing wrong with it. I preorder before any of this, and the value of my money has only went up since.


You don't get the complete game, you get punished for not pre-ordering. All they have to do is offer the bonus material for purchase later and all these ethics concerns go away.


----------



## Danker16

No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9. <<<< ***! that means I need a new video card??


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13874885*
> You don't get the complete game, you get punished for not pre-ordering. All they have to do is offer the bonus material for purchase later and all this ethics BS goes away.


depends on your definition of punish.

If i dont bring a coupon with me when i buy something. They dont let me use my coupon. Is that place punishing me?

If i got to the store and they have a 2 for 1 price, but i wait a week and go back, and its over. Did that store punish me?
Quote:


> No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9. <<<< ***! that means I need a new video card??


you have a dx10 card, if you have vista, or windows 7. you are fine.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danker16;13874951*
> No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9. <<<< ***! that means I need a new video card??


No just a new OS. Your 4890 supports DX10.1

Edit: Your fine you have Win 7 and a DX10 GPU.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13875006*
> depends on your definition of punish.
> 
> If i dont bring a coupon with me when i buy something. They dont let me use my coupon. Is that place punishing me?
> 
> If i got to the store and they have a 2 for 1 price, but i wait a week and go back, and its over. Did that store punish me?


When I go to the store with a coupon I save money and get the full product.

When I go to the store without a coupon I don't save money and pay full price, _but I still get the full product._


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13875159*
> When I go to the store with a coupon I save money and get the full product.
> 
> When I go to the store without a coupon I don't save money and pay full price, _but I still get the full product._


you get the full product regardless.

The fact that the devs made weapons for bonus preorder content, doesnt mean they were suppose to be included in the rest of the game. Maybe they were pulled, maybe they werent, we dont know. That doesnt mean you know best though.

Seriously. Did you whine this bad when you found out you had to be a battlefield vet to unlock the thompson and garand, they are in the game, but you have to be a vet, which either requires owning the old games, or going out and buying them. They were there, but not everyone could use them. RAAAAGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13875225*
> you get the full product regardless.
> 
> The fact that the devs made weapons for bonus preorder content, doesnt mean they were suppose to be included in the rest of the game.
> 
> Seriously. Did you whine this bad when you found out you had to be a battlefield vet to unlock the thompson and garand, they are in the game, but you have to be a vet, which either requires owning the old games, or going out and buying them. They were there, but not everyone could use them. RAAAAGGGGEEEEEE!!!!!


I'm not whining. I'm having a logical conversation with you. You're the one raging bro.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13875263*
> I'm not whining. I'm having a logical conversation with you. You're the one raging bro.


i dont see logic in assuming that content was cut without proof.

Generally logic is gathered from evidence, not opinion, or jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13875383*
> i dont see logic in assuming that content was cut without proof.
> 
> Generally logic is gathered from evidence, not opinion, or jumping to conclusions.


What more proof do you need? At the time of the announcement the game was in Pre-Alpha. I'm not assuming anything.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13875439*
> What more proof do you need? At the time of the announcement the game was in Pre-Alpa. I'm not assuming anything.


have we seen the weapons in game yet? i havent. they could be getting designed just before launch.

Yes, you are assuming a ton. Do you not realize that. I freely admit i am also assuming thing right now, because at the moment, no one has enough information to based their side on fact. I'm atleast willing to admit it.


----------



## HSG502

So just to clear it up, if we pre-order, from any store, we get the Physical Warfare Package? Or no? Say I preorder from a local game-retailer here in NZ, do I recieve the weapons? Or will I have to order from overseas?

Maybe someone should put it on the OP.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13875460*
> have we seen the weapons in game yet? i havent. they could be getting designed just before launch.
> 
> Yes, you are assuming a ton. Do you not realize that. I freely admit i am also assuming thing right now, because at the moment, no one has enough information to based their side on fact. I'm atleast willing to admit it.


Everything I have said is based on facts, logic and ethics. If my facts are wrong hopefully someone that actually knows what they are talking about can correct me.


----------



## love9sick

Looks like I can't get this game. Maybe the store copy. I refuse ever to install origin.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13875638*
> Everything I have said is based on facts, logic and ethics. If my facts are wrong hopefully someone that actually knows what they are talking about can correct me.


give me links to the facts.

I want to see that the content was cut from the game, not designed from the beginning to be added in. Pictures, screenshots, dev statements. something to back it up.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13875956*
> I refuse ever to install origin.


2nded.
but im sure once they see how many people have requested it on steam and other retailers we'll get what we want even if we do have to pay a bit more.


----------



## go4life

Instead of raging about the lame pre-order weapons, rage about EA wanting to make BF3 a Origin exclusive (EA download crap renamed)...

If I can't get it on Steam, I will not in hell buy it from Origin!
Physical copy for me then...


----------



## love9sick

What the EA defenders don't understand is that Steam has become a almost agreed on PC gamer platform. It helped boost in fact PC sales. Imagine if EA decided that "hey, why are we making our games for the PS3 and xbox? this is making their console sell better at our expense" and bam...EAboxstation560 comes out with EA exclusives so you can have more garbage plugged into your stupid TV. Soon you'll have 989538948573984735 consoles for each developer under your TV. That is what I feel like with each service. Pathetic and really that is what this is.

Who cares about the pre-order stuff. That stuff won't matter anyway, everyone will use the main rifle as always anyway. If it matters to you pre-order it.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I personally don't give a crap what client a great game is hosted on. Its the game I care about and I will buy BF3 no matter what EA wants me to do. I can't believe people have more loyalty to Steam than to great games...


----------



## HSG502

Anybody got an answer to my previous question?


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13877112*
> I will buy BF3 no matter what EA wants me to do.


That is pretty creepy bro







. Are you gonna get on your knees as well?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;13877112*
> I personally don't give a crap what client a great game is hosted on. Its the game I care about and I will buy BF3 no matter what EA wants me to do. *I can't believe people have more loyalty to Steam than to great games*...


people on this forums think valve is the god of gaming and steam is the bible








*mumble "eeeeveryyything must beee on steeeeeam"








they will go out of their way to get their game on steam.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13877312*
> people on this forums think valve is the god of gaming and steam is the bible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they will go out of their way to get their game on steam.


If I thought steam was the bible I would laugh at it like I do at the bible.


----------



## Higgins

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHszJVyPXVM[/ame]

Fan made, but awesome.


----------



## Lune

*SOURCE* - http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/5605718.page


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13877934*


New background.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I find it so laughable how everyone is arguing about how the game MUST be released....seriously people


----------



## Lune

Release what? Oh you mean the steam / origin fight? LOL could care less


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13877934*


OMG! That's an F-18! My dad will go nuts when he sees it.


----------



## rogueblade

I have nothing against those who want to buy/pre-order the game as I will myself but those of you who don't get what's wrong with what EA is doing with this exclusive dlc crap are foolish.


----------



## Ishinomori

My new Wallpaper!
View attachment 215387

for those of you running 2 or 3 monitors, i can combine 2 or 3 of any picture for you if you like!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13878391*
> I have nothing against those who want to buy/pre-order the game as I will myself but those of you who don't get what's wrong with what EA is doing with this exclusive dlc crap are foolish.


while I agree there is something fundamentally wrong with offering dlc exclusives to a game that's not out yet, think about this. Dice has put years of labor and resources into making BF3. Pre-orders are a nice way for them to go ahead and get some of that investment back. The DLC offering is just a way to try and increase the number of pre-orders.


----------



## superhead91

Looks like if you wanna get BF3 digitally you'll be using Origin...


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HSG502;13875616*
> So just to clear it up, if we pre-order, from any store, we get the Physical Warfare Package? Or no? Say I preorder from a local game-retailer here in NZ, do I recieve the weapons? Or will I have to order from overseas?
> 
> Maybe someone should put it on the OP.


only if you pre-ordered before the warpack was announced


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


while I agree there is something fundamentally wrong with offering dlc exclusives to a game that's not out yet, think about this. Dice has put years of labor and resources into making BF3. Pre-orders are a nice way for them to go ahead and get some of that investment back. The DLC offering is just a way to try and increase the number of pre-orders.


Yea but dude, this feature has nothing to do with DICE, it's purely an EA decision.

For example, Bioware didn't want to do it with Dragon Age an Mass Effect. And DICE don't want to do it for BF3. It's a move made by thepublisher; EA.

We aren't helping DICE by buying exclusive DLC content. And if we are, it's 10x the benefit to EA.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


What the EA defenders don't understand is that Steam has become a almost agreed on PC gamer platform. It helped boost in fact PC sales. Imagine if EA decided that "hey, why are we making our games for the PS3 and xbox? this is making their console sell better at our expense" and bam...EAboxstation560 comes out with EA exclusives so you can have more garbage plugged into your stupid TV. Soon you'll have 989538948573984735 consoles for each developer under your TV. That is what I feel like with each service. Pathetic and really that is what this is.

Who cares about the pre-order stuff. That stuff won't matter anyway, everyone will use the main rifle as always anyway. If it matters to you pre-order it.


it is nothing like that.

Steam is not a gaming platform. It is a online retailer service, that can also host matchmaking.

Regardless of where i buy a game, i play it on my PC. Steam is agreed upon service as every other online retailer service is. Steam might have the monopoly, but i buy where i can get the best deals, and it usually isnt steam.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Yea but dude, this feature has nothing to do with DICE, it's purely an EA decision.

For example, Bioware didn't want to do it with Dragon Age an Mass Effect. And DICE don't want to do it for BF3. It's a move made by thepublisher; EA.

We aren't helping DICE by buying exclusive DLC content. And if we are, it's 10x the benefit to EA.


no one is buying exclusive content. you are buying a preorder, and get a map pack and exclusive content along with it for free.

basically, you pay less to preorder the game. Man thats a crime, and you can buy it at D2D with 10% off. Making the pre-order even cheaper.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13879935*
> Looks like if you wanna get BF3 digitally you'll be using Origin...


Yep, EA has been extracting games off of steam. Crysis 2 and Alice: Madness Returns are gone...

More to follow...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


it is nothing like that.

Steam is not a gaming platform. It is a online retailer service, that can also host matchmaking.

Regardless of where i buy a game, i play it on my PC. Steam is agreed upon service as every other online retailer service is. Steam might have the monopoly, but i buy where i can get the best deals, and it usually isnt steam.


you're definitely looking at the wrong times then, because ive seen and have been fortunate enough to take part in many of steams deals..


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you're definitely looking at the wrong times then, because ive seen and have been fortunate enough to take part in many of steams deals..


oh, i have also. They have decent specials sometimes, but i have alot more games found elsewhere for cheaper. I use whatever is cheapest, steam, d2d,eadm, you name it.


----------



## dteg

makes sense. saving money is saving money =/. t hey are very few games that im actually willing to shell out for and im patient enough to watch and wait and cease at the best time, which is interesting because generally i have absolutely no patience..

i'm doing the same thing for bf3, watching and waiting untimately id love to buy it from steam, but as time goes on and i can get HARD evidence stating it won't be available ill snap it up from origin


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just out of curiosity, if BF3 never goes steam, would those of you all hyped about a steam release still buy it if it only supported Origin?


----------



## love9sick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


Just out of curiosity, if BF3 never goes steam, would those of you all hyped about a steam release still buy it if it only supported Origin?


I'll buy the store hard copy. If there is an origins emblem on the back and the game forces me to install origins to play it I am buying skyrim elder scroll and forgetting about BF3 for good. I don't even trust origins. I am under the impression that when I pay full price for a game I am buying the game and not renting it. You can't shut people's accounts down after 2 years of no logins or BS like that. There Terms of Agreement seem pretty ridiculous to me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


I'll buy the store hard copy. If there is an origins emblem on the back and the game forces me to install origins to play it I am buying skyrim elder scroll and forgetting about BF3 for good.


While that won't be happening, somehow I doubt taking 2 minutes to install EADM/Origins would stop you from taking part in the awesomeness that is BF3. Why are you so willing to install steam?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


While that won't be happening, somehow I doubt taking 2 minutes to install EADM/Origins would stop you from taking part in the awesomeness that is BF3. Why are you so willing to install steam?


its been here for years, people have already created firends list, groups, joined communities have all their games on steam. to have to start over ALL of that with origins is a big problem for people


----------



## Higgins

You can add a non-steam game and enjoy everything that Steam has to offer in any game. Besides the few steamworks games that allow people to join eachother, there is no difference.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13883605*
> I'll buy the store hard copy. If there is an origins emblem on the back and the game forces me to install origins to play it I am buying skyrim elder scroll and forgetting about BF3 for good. I don't even trust origins. I am under the impression that when I pay full price for a game I am buying the game and not renting it. You can't shut people's accounts down after 2 years of no logins or BS like that. There Terms of Agreement seem pretty ridiculous to me.


Honestly.. you are the weirdest person I've ever seen. Go ahead and play your skyrim crap if you are too lazy to install origin and never open it again....

You don't trust Origin (so you pretty much don't trust EA?) go find urself some other stupid excuses please... you don't trust the people that give the games to Steam.... lolwat?

"you cant shut peoples accounts down after 2 years of no logins"

What you can't login once in 2 years? Dude you are RIDICULOUS! I've been playing Diablo 2 for years and if you don't log there for 90 days your character gets deleted, is it so hard for you to open something and login for 1 sec in 2 YEARS?

"If there is an origins emblem on the back and the game forces me to install origins to play it I am buying skyrim elder scroll and forgetting about BF3 for good"

You actually thought someone would believe you? You are here talking all the time about this game, obviously excited the same way we are... yet you think you gonna fool someone.

My god.. find yourself more excuses. It wont be coming on steam (obviously, since they removed Crysis 2)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13883649*
> its been here for years, people have already created firends list, groups, joined communities have all their games on steam. to have to start over ALL of that with origins is a big problem for people


1. Install Origin (Takes 1 minute or less)
2. Install the game
3. Remove Origin
4. Open Steam
5. Add Non-Steam Game
6. Still talk to your community friends or whatever the hell
7. ????????????????????????????????
8. Profit.

Some console footage I guess! Not like any of us cares (I kinda do) I am really curious how it looks on consoles. BF3 shown on Consoles

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/06/15/late-night.aspx


----------



## Vhati

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1043001-bf3blog-battlefield-3-pre-order-sweden.html

sweden gets 8 multiplayer skins for preorder.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13886657*
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1043001-bf3blog-battlefield-3-pre-order-sweden.html
> 
> sweden gets 8 multiplayer skins for preorder.


Sweet







it will be available all over the place later, they don't really have a choice! I am not really into skins anyway. More interested in the game


----------



## superhead91

Apparently EA is saying that Valve is the one not allowing Crysis 2, and consequently ME3, BF3, etc, on Steam, because apparently Steam's terms don't allow them to now that they will be on Origin... I don't remember the exact details, but it was on Kotaku. I can't link it because I can't get on Kotaku at work.


----------



## 502

^ If anyone is interested, here is the Kotaku article.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Personally, I dont care. Like other have said, I want to play the game and dont care so much about the "community". Maybe its because Im old school and for the majority of my gaming time we didnt have "ingame community".

Ive preordered with EA weeks ago and cant wait to play this game on Launch day!!!!


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Apparently EA is saying that Valve is the one not allowing Crysis 2, and consequently ME3, BF3, etc, on Steam, because apparently Steam's terms don't allow them to now that they will be on Origin... I don't remember the exact details, but it was on Kotaku. I can't link it because I can't get on Kotaku at work.


The article does not mention BF3 or ME3.


----------



## superhead91

I agree, and I will be getting the game even if it's not on Steam, it's just unfortunate and slightly inconvenient. Hopefully Valve and EA will be able to work things out to allow future EA titles back on Steam.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


The article does not mention BF3 or ME3.


No, but if Crysis 2 is not allowed, then it's highly unlikely BF3 or ME3 will be allowed, unless something changes.


----------



## Lhino

I love our local stores here in South Africa. Free upgrade to physical war-pack FTW!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13893076*
> No, but if Crysis 2 is not allowed, then it's highly unlikely BF3 or ME3 will be allowed, unless something changes.


Quote:


> Unfortunately, Crytek has an agreement with another download service which violates the new rules from Steam and resulted in its expulsion of Crysis II from Steam.


it more seems that crysis was pulled because of an agreement crytek had with another service. if BF3 and ME3 don't have those same agreements, although unlikely atm they could still show up on steam


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> The Physical Warfare pack is only available to those who pre-order the game at select physical retailers, and is not available to those who pre-order or buy a digital copy of Battlefield 3.


just read this at Source

well that is quite crappy.. so even if you preorder from origin you still don't get the PWP??


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13893918*
> it more seems that crysis was pulled because of an agreement crytek had with another service. if BF3 and ME3 don't have those same agreements, although unlikely atm they could still show up on steam


True, it could just be Crytek, but if the agreement Crytek held was with Origin, then it's likely BioWare and DICE will have to enter the same agreement with Origin. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13893993*
> just read this at Source
> 
> well that is quite *gay.*. so even if you preorder from origin you still don't get the PWP??


I'd remove that tidbit before a mod sees it.

I fail to see why everyone is obsessed with the PWP. Anyone remember BF2 where you had to play for weeks/months to rank up and choose your unlock? Learn to play with the guns you're given at the start, and you'll be better when "better" guns are unlocked. The AK101 is an absolute beast in BF2 and I used it whenever i was MEC. I do the same thing in BC2, and i'll do the same in BF3. Enjoy your fancy unlocks while i destroy you will the base weapons.


----------



## Lune

Good luck explaining that to people... honestly, I don't even want this garbage even if its for free... there are other weapons that I will be using.


----------



## dteg

i might or might not use the things in the PWP but its always nice to have options available whether or not you use them they are always there just in case...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I don't really understand the Steam/Crysis 2 fiasco. Aren't a lot of games that are on Steam also on Direct2Drive?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13895116*
> I don't really understand the Steam/Crysis 2 fiasco. Aren't a lot of games that are on Steam also on Direct2Drive?


the whole thing is that steam wanted exclusive rights to some part of crysis 2, but to allow that would infringe on another contract with another digital service and because of that steam (not EA) removed Crysis 2.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Good news folks, EA has announced that the physical warfare pack will be available for free after the game's release in October, now everyone can have access to all the weapons/items in multiplayer. Thank you all for cancelling/not getting pre-orders, sending an email to EA and/or voting in the polls. [Source]









Click Here for post regarding the issue with the physical warfare pack and DLC.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13895205*
> Good news folks, EA has announced that the physical warfare pack will be available for free after the game's release in October, now everyone can have access to all the weapons/items in multiplayer. Thank you all for cancelling/not getting pre-orders, sending an email to EA and/or voting in the polls. [Source]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here for post regarding the issue with the physical warfare pack and DLC.


well i'd still prefer it on steam; but im happy with this. my part in any boycott is now over =]


----------



## rogueblade

Read:

*Physical Warfare Pack available to all Battlefield 3 players later this year for free*


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13895205*
> Good news folks, EA has announced that the physical warfare pack will be available for free after the game's release in October, now everyone can have access to all the weapons/items in multiplayer. Thank you all for cancelling/not getting pre-orders, sending an email to EA and/or voting in the polls. [Source]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click Here for post regarding the issue with the physical warfare pack and DLC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13895388*
> Read:
> 
> *Physical Warfare Pack available to all Battlefield 3 players later this year for free*


already been posted. but your large font prolly does help


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13895303*
> well i'd still prefer it on steam; but im happy with this. my part in any boycott is now over =]


It is definitely great news, now decision makers at EA will hopefully get the point, if they want to sell a game, they need to target the community, not the individuals.
Quote:


> If you do not pre-order Battlefield 3, you can still buy Back to Karkand separately and play it as soon as it is released, the very same date as anyone who pre-ordered. In other words, *there is no segmentation of the community when we launch the base game*. -EA Blog


They still have the Karkland Expansion as an incentive in pre-orders, but change is slow and compromises must be made. It maybe too late to recall the Karkland Expansion as that may upset a lot of people who per-ordered expecting a "free" expansion for the past several months, but it seems the message has gotten across to EA given the bolded text above.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13895414*
> already been posted. but your large font prolly does help


I think he's referring to the smug attitude of the post as if EA didn't do anything wrong, but it's not fooling anyone and judging from the polls, 91% of the BF3 community understand this is EA's way of apologizing. Regardless of how they word their apology, actions speak louder than words, lets wait and see their promised action.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Delete


----------



## Lune

New BF3 Screens









































































*And Karkand (Not really new, but pretty sure there are people that haven't seen it)*


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow. That is amazing. The shot of the P90 must be from early cause the mag isn't even modeled right lol.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13895900*
> New BF3 Screens
> 
> SNIP


Mother of God.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;13895450*
> They still have the Karkland Expansion as an incentive in pre-orders, but change is slow and compromises must be made. It maybe too late to recall the Karkland Expansion as that may upset a lot of people who per-ordered expecting a "free" expansion for the past several months, but it seems the message has gotten across to EA given the bolded text above.


so you want the people who preorder to NOT get anything as bonus? please no one would preorder if they did not get any bonus.
facial animations, lighting, and particle effects of those images are awesome btw
textures are also extremely high-res. i can see the threads on the clothing and the facial hair


----------



## calavera

Are those screen shots from battlefield.com?


----------



## Lune

Hm lolz another one


----------



## Vorgier

I love the boycotting everywhere. I had a feeling this was going to happen and I was right.

"I would like to start by clarifying that the Physical Warfare Pack is a time-based exclusive," writes DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson. "If you do not pre-order Battlefield 3 at a retailer carrying the Physical Warfare Pack, don't worry. We will unlock the contents of the Physical Warfare Pack for free to all Battlefield 3 players later this year." ~(from kotaku)


----------



## Lune

Extreme HD Quality







3000+ res


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13886491*
> Honestly.. you are the weirdest person I've ever seen. Go ahead and play your skyrim crap if you are too lazy to install origin and never open it again....
> 
> You don't trust Origin (so you pretty much don't trust EA?) go find urself some other stupid excuses please... you don't trust the people that give the games to Steam.... lolwat?
> 
> "you cant shut peoples accounts down after 2 years of no logins"
> 
> What you can't login once in 2 years? Dude you are RIDICULOUS! I've been playing Diablo 2 for years and if you don't log there for 90 days your character gets deleted, is it so hard for you to open something and login for 1 sec in 2 YEARS?


Why don't you make it sound like an EA employ more. Make all the excuses you want to play the game I don't care. I haven't logged into GFWL in over 2 years and yesterday I felt like playing my copy of Gears, guess what. It let me log in and play the game. Would be pretty crappy if it just said haha your game is bye bye buy it again. When I buy a game I should have it and it shouldn't matter when and how often I log in. You don't pay for a new character in Diablo 2, your analogy doesn't work.

Oh and stop making BF3 sound like the end all be all of all games. It isn't.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13897909*
> Why don't you make it sound like an EA employ more. Make all the excuses you want to play the game I don't care. I haven't logged into GFWL in over 2 years and yesterday I felt like playing my copy of Gears, guess what. It let me log in and play the game. Would be pretty crappy if it just said haha your game is bye bye buy it again. When I buy a game I should have it and it shouldn't matter when and how often I log in. You don't pay for a new character in Diablo 2, your analogy doesn't work.
> 
> Oh and stop making BF3 sound like the end all be all of all games. It isn't.


My analogy does work, loosing a fully geared HC character is the same thing... and jesus, just learn to log in from time to time, not so hard.


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13897961*
> My analogy does work, loosing a fully geared HC character is the same thing... and jesus, just learn to log in from time to time, not so hard.


An imaginary character with imaginary game gear is the same thing as hard earned money? You are strange. I don't care if they delete my account as long as I get to keep the games I payed money for. No, I won't remember because origins is a steam knockoff that will have only a few EA games I would buy thus when there is no EA games exclusive to origins I would have no need to login in. I could see after ME3 comes out and I play it not logging into origins for years.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13897973*
> An imaginary character with imaginary game gear is the same thing as hard earned money? You are strange. I don't care if they delete my account as long as I get to keep the games I payed money for.


If you lose everything youve earned in a game you might aswell delete it







that depends on the game tho, diablo 2 is super easy so it doesnt really matter at some point

Plus its cheap, so /care


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13898009*
> If you lose everything youve earned in a game you might aswell delete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that depends on the game tho, diablo 2 is super easy so it doesnt really matter at some point
> 
> Plus its cheap, so /care


Well I have to dis-agree. They can delete my saved games, I paid for the game content though, I better have that till the world ends. I don't throw my old stuff in the trash when I am done with it. After 4 years I went back and played Baldurs Gate 2, would be pathetic if it wasn't there because derp they deleted some account.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13897909*
> Why don't you make it sound like an EA employ more. Make all the excuses you want to play the game I don't care. I haven't logged into GFWL in over 2 years and yesterday I felt like playing my copy of Gears, guess what. It let me log in and play the game. Would be pretty crappy if it just said haha your game is bye bye buy it again. When I buy a game I should have it and it shouldn't matter when and how often I log in. You don't pay for a new character in Diablo 2, your analogy doesn't work.
> 
> Oh and stop making BF3 sound like the end all be all of all games. It isn't.


I agree with this. we paid $60 for to be able to play the game, lifetime. not for 2 years ***. besides, HDD are getting bigger and cheaper. the excuse of them servers running out of space is lame. plus how much space do savegames take up? 100MB/game/person max. and we already have 3 TB drives.
they're just finding ways to make more money.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13897720*
> Extreme HD Quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000+ res
> 
> -snip-


Added to OP.

At the max number of pictures allowed in a post (43) so i had to ax some of the older gifs i had in there.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13896208*
> Mother of God.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

To the Steam lovers: I found this:

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43476.html

Quote:



Thanks to everyone who signed and supported this campaign. Battlefield 3 comes to Steam soon! Be ready to pre-order with in the upcoming months after Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2011!

Cya on the Battlefield!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


To the Steam lovers: I found this:

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43476.html


113 signatures...

Don't need much to change the world it seems.


----------



## Zackcy

My god EA don't screw this up.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


They still have the Karkland Expansion as an incentive in pre-orders, but change is slow and compromises must be made. It maybe too late to recall the Karkland Expansion as that may upset a lot of people who per-ordered expecting a "free" expansion for the past several months, but it seems the message has gotten across to EA given the bolded text above.










I don't see free pre-order DLC as an incentive to be a problem. Lets face it, DLC is a part of gaming now and IMO it doesn't matter when they make the content as long as the games full content is available to everyone at some point whether it be free or not. They could make it or plan it before or after release. That is their decision. If people want to save some money and pre-order thats fine.

Offering exclusive pre-order content that no one can get after the release of the game as an incentive*... I don't favor that at all. What that is basically saying is, "If you don't pre-order our game we don't give a crap about you and you can't have access to the games full content." (Bonus content contributes to the full content for those that can't figure that out.) If they are using pre-order data as any indication for how well their game is doing then that factor right there* is skewing the results. Naturally, people don't want to be left out. Enticing them to invest in something with what they won't get if they don't, is pretty damn shady.

Besides we are not investors, we are consumers. Put out a good game and people will buy it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


To the Steam lovers: I found this:

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43476.html


this made my night


----------



## Ishinomori

I will buy this retail if they come up with a nice Collectors edition!

Many more months until i pre-order guys!


----------



## Eskimo Bob

As with any shooter, I am most interested in the weapons. Any news on what guns are all in the game?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


so you want the people who preorder to NOT get anything as bonus? please no one would preorder if they did not get any bonus.
facial animations, lighting, and particle effects of those images are awesome btw
textures are also extremely high-res. i can see the threads on the clothing and the facial hair










/response

I wouldn't want anything of the sort, offering pre-order incentives like they did with Bad Company 2 with early unlocks would be perfectly fine and it worked fine too. If you had never heard of the free DLC with BF3 you would not care because you would not have known, and therefore could not be deprived of it, which is the point I was trying to make.

However upon further reading of the EA Blog (as I was in a rush when I found it), EA states Karkland DLC will not be available on day 1, but will be released weeks or even months after BF3's release, this would imply that the Karkland DLC was always meant as a DLC.

I was under the impression EA was releasing the Karkland DLC on day 1 which seems silly until I realized that *IF* the cost of production was greater than expected, EA would have to either increase the price tag of the game to $70 or break some of it off and call it a DLC and charge $10 for it, this makes a lot of sense from a marketing standpoint and gives the added bonus of offering something as an incentive for pre-order, regardless whether they released the DLC day 1 or not. If the cost of production was as expected than that's just bad business ethics, though i guess we would never know.

Forgive my lack of reasoning skills, I have been swamped with exams lately, but that all exclusive stuff was definitely a bad idea for everyone involved.









/end

New screenshots... I can't wait to play


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Mother of God.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Extreme HD Quality







3000+ res

-snip-



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*






















Think that pretty much sums up how I felt after seeing those pictures!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


To the Steam lovers: I found this:

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43476.html


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


To the Steam lovers: I found this:

http://www.gopetition.com/petition/43476.html


doesnt look like it did anything to me.

It was made on march 4, closed in May, and we still dont have it on steam yet.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


doesnt look like it did anything to me.

It was made on march 4, closed in May, and we still dont have it on steam yet.


"Thanks to everyone who signed and supported this campaign. Battlefield 3 comes to Steam soon! *Be ready to pre-order with in the upcoming months after Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2011!*"

In the upcoming months AFTER E3! 
E3 was just now recently


----------



## Zackcy

Lol I gotta finish watching that episode of South Park







.

I also liked the book The Grapes of Wraith, very inspiring.


----------



## axizor

Just saw the consule debut on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon. Graphics were good... for 5 year old hardware.


----------



## ntherblast

Are we going to see the same system in battlefield 3 where everyone team stacks and then even with the autobalancer people still switch to the winning team


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Are we going to see the same system in battlefield 3 where everyone team stacks and then even with the autobalancer people still switch to the winning team


I've noticed this too. If I join a server in BC2 with 29-31 people playing(an ideal number) most likely you will end up on the losing teams side. That's because usually that team is getting owened and people rage quit. One way around that is not joining a squad before you get there. Join a squad manually on the server, more often then not you will end up on the winning team.

Some teams just work better together, especially if everyone has been playing on the same server long enough to learn people's tactics. Better communication helps this process faster, and eliminates the learning curve. Something BC2 lacks: Good communication, squad leaders and a commander to inform the squad leaders of troop movements and objectives needed to win. Those things made team stacking less prevalent because there is always noobs that need direction, and that system provided that. IMO thats what makes Battlefield well, Battlefield. Without it, well, its just "BC2 with belts and whistles."


----------



## exlink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


Just saw the consule debut on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon. Graphics were good... for 5 year old hardware.


Agreed. The graphics were quite watered down to what we have seen so far on PC footage. Granted, the game still looked great on the PS3.


----------



## Lune

Made a little something ^^

  
 You Tube


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Lol I gotta finish watching that episode of South Park







.

I also liked the book The Grapes of Wraith, very inspiring.


Hehe







I love that episode, one of the better. Still the new season 15 is just completely awesome! 
The episode that pic is from, "over logging" S12E06


----------



## go4life

You Tube  



 
 EDIT: REALLY crappy quality... Oh well!


----------



## love9sick

Damn I see a lot of effects and things missing in that version. Must that guy play that game exactly the same way every time. He goes to hide by that wall the same way every time and goes near the car that gets hit by the RPG the same way every time. COME ON!


----------



## Lune

I am actually uploading 1080p quality (full) in a few minutes.

There, just wait a bit!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Hotcarl

ahhaha, zooming in. the quality isn't too great.
But man, when you compress a picture that huge, it looks superb


----------



## Lune

Okay it should be up now.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKazMB71D_c&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Drobomb

LOL Jimmy said, "oh I was trying to stab him sorry." hahaha LMAO


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13903474*
> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that episode, one of the better. Still the new season 15 is just completely awesome!
> The episode that pic is from, "over logging" S12E06


Thanks, gonna look that up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;13903991*
> LOL Jimmy said, "oh I was trying to stab him sorry." hahaha LMAO


He must have played MW2







.

Anyways I thought that the game wasn't smooth at all. The building literally pops up the moment Jimmy grabs the controller. Textures were appearing as he was playing.....in an area that is 30 feet long max.


----------



## xmod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *love9sick;13903617*
> Damn I see a lot of effects and things missing in that version. Must that guy play that game exactly the same way every time. He goes to hide by that wall the same way every time and goes near the car that gets hit by the RPG the same way every time. COME ON!


Oh you didn't hear? BF3 is now an on-rails shooter like Time Crisis.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmod;13904289*
> Oh you didn't hear? BF3 is now an on-rails shooter like Time Crisis.


it will include a light gun!


----------



## Lune

lolz


----------



## kcuestag

I'm going to the Euskal Encounter on July 21st, 4096 seats;










I'll make sure I post some pictures once I'm there and say hi to you all.


----------



## 8564dan

I thought the PS3 looked pretty good. When i was reading an interview by Patrick Bach he said they are pushing the PS3 as hard as it can go. It couldnt possibly be pushed further lol. This game will test the consoles for sure.

.....I had a dream that i was playing this game last night and got killed by the DA0-12 shotgun......What the hell?? Obsession starting to sink in maybe??.....I gotta lay off this game for a while lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;13905281*
> I thought the PS3 looked pretty good. When i was reading an interview by Patrick Bach he said they are pushing the PS3 as hard as it can go. It couldnt possibly be pushed further lol. This game will test the consoles for sure.
> 
> .....I had a dream that i was playing this game last night and got killed by the DA0-12 shotgun......What the hell?? Obsession starting to sink in maybe??.....I gotta lay off this game for a while lol










I think it looks pretty good too. (they probably focused more on multiplayer, same way as medal of honor)


----------



## TheMafia

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1044325-favorite-battlefield-game-60-day-poll.html

in lue of this awesomeness...a 60day favorite battlefield game poll


----------



## love9sick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xmod;13904289*
> Oh you didn't hear? BF3 is now an on-rails shooter like Time Crisis.


Haha


----------



## PoopaScoopa

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFY5ZcCPF7o[/ame]


----------



## Lune

The only reason I didn't upload a comparison is because it looks laggy as hell. Created one in sony vegas and just gave up.. disgusting I dont even wanna watch it my god eye cancer!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13906973*
> I dont even wanna watch it my god eye cancer!


Notice the advances in development compared to the much earlier PC version showed off. Especially the last shot. Satellite dishes make it seem more realistic along with a dirtier arm.


----------



## Lune

Yeah it's funny how game will be the same as PS3 (the changes) looks like the PC version is really really old


----------



## 8564dan

Some console gamers just dont get it....
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/307857/news/dice-defends-battlefield-3-ps3-gameplay-footage/


----------



## james8

so in conclusion, the PC version will have more advanced lighting, softer shadows, advanced ambient occlusion, more polygons, sharper textures, softer particles effects, and higher resolution.
pc ftw


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13908900*
> so in conclusion, the PC version will have more advanced lighting, softer shadows, advanced ambient occlusion, more polygons, sharper textures, softer particles effects, and higher resolution.
> pc ftw


Don't forget more skilled and better looking players.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13908900*
> so in conclusion, the PC version will have more advanced lighting, softer shadows, advanced ambient occlusion, more polygons, sharper textures, softer particles effects, and higher resolution.
> pc ftw


shucks, we are the glorious master race for a reason.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;13909976*
> Don't forget more skilled and better looking players.


would you have it any other way?


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Alatar

win.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Higgins

That is fantastic.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

someones butthurt on the bf3 forums...ha

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7140853.page


----------



## Lhino

I think I know why they replaced the fence with a wall in that PS3 vid. The aliasing would have been TERRIBLE on the fence. The wall is less noticeable.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm going to the Euskal Encounter on July 21st, 4096 seats;










I'll make sure I post some pictures once I'm there and say hi to you all.










Someone brought a imac? lol look a little above the bottom.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


That is fantastic.










Add it to OP


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Someone brought a imac? lol look a little above the bottom.


I don't know, It's not my picture, I wasn't there, took it off Google.









This is the first time I ever attend to a Lan Party.


----------



## Higgins

I want to go to one, but i would have to go out of state. Maybe I'll go to one for BF3.


----------



## Alatar

The Assembly event in Finland is also nice. I'm not gonna attend this year but since the event would be before BF3 releases it wouldn't be so fun anyways. Might go and watch some extreme OCing there tho.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


>


Hahahaha


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13910030*
> shucks, we are the glorious master race for a reason.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PC%20gaming


----------



## PoopaScoopa

nm, didn't realize we had some of these people here. Yeah, having other friends that are like you somehow makes you not a ?







I guess we can expect some BF3 LAN parties.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;13910740*


Where can I pre-order?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13916429*
> Wow, so many virgins in one room. Haha. Instead of a attending a sporting event they attend these...


Even though you attend to a LAN party, do not mean that you are a virgin or a nerd without friends.

I for one do not like most common sports, but I have PC as a hobby instead.

Of course there will always be friendless virgins in places like that, but I think you can find just as many in a soccer game.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;13916451*
> Even though you attend to a LAN party, do not mean that you are a virgin or a nerd without friends.


Actually hardly anyone goes there alone, except if you're just going to be competing in CS, TF2 etc. tournaments and even then you're probably hanging out with your team. Most guys go there in groups of 3-10 or something.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;13916569*
> Actually hardly anyone goes there alone, except if you're just going to be competing in CS, TF2 etc. tournaments and even then you're probably hanging out with your team. Most guys go there in groups of 3-10 or something.


I know, I went to a lan party here in Norway with 13 other people I know! Was very fun btw, think it was about 5500 people in total!


----------



## Higgins




----------



## Lune

What is this I cant even zoom in


----------



## Higgins

Google thinks the BF3 screenshots are real pictures, but it doesn't have any trouble with MW3 screen shots.


----------



## Lune

Rofl

Higgins, why so offline on Steam?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13925276*
> Google thinks the BF3 screenshots are real pictures, but it doesn't have any trouble with MW3 screen shots.


No wonder why.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

has this been posted? its pretty funny.

http://tinyurl.com/3ovu2w4

lul at learning 6 year old hardware, they must learn it!


----------



## rogueblade

doesnt work


----------



## Lune

They should buy a PC... things I wanna say to those people..


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Love Johan Andersons response. lmao


----------



## tyuo9980

makes me think how dumb some people are....


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;13928474*
> has this been posted? its pretty funny.
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/3ovu2w4
> 
> lul at learning 6 year old hardware, they must learn it!


"better than God of War 3?
definately not&#8230; youre insane.

BF3 WILL BE a better game than MW3, no doubt in my mind."

Ignorant PS3 gamers....FTL.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13915044*
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=PC%20gaming


this says all games are made on PC... that isnt true. that new western game from rockstar was a console exclusive.


----------



## james8

^they meant that to MAKE a game, aka developing the software, the work is done on a professional workstation computer with high-end CPUs and GPUs.
the final product is played on a console, but in order to MAKE the final product, the work is done on a computer.
made on PC =/= playable on PC


----------



## Ishinomori

Hey all, made something for all you NVSurround/Eyefinty BF3 lovers...

Its nothing special, and i challenge all of you to do better!


















Looks like everyone wants to resize it on me, if you want the full copy i can email it to you...

Send a PM with address if your interested...

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## Lune

Too much white = fail! So bad at nights.. fully black wallpapers all the way.


----------



## rogueblade

That's why you need Flux http://stereopsis.com/flux/


----------



## Freaxy

Can't wait for this game to come out. Look so well








Too bad it's gonna be an Origin exclusive. But oh well, also got bad company 2 on Origin and doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy;13937952*
> Can't wait for this game to come out. Look so well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Too bad it's gonna be an Origin exclusive.* But oh well, also got bad company 2 on Origin and doesn't bother me too much.


untrue, you can buy it from many different retailers. steam *might* be one of them.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13938369*
> untrue, you can buy it from many different retailers. steam *might* be one of them.


^This. As far as we know it's a contract Crytek holds that is keeping Crysis 2 off of steam. It's not necessarily an EA thing...


----------



## TMallory

More mp footage please


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;13938431*
> More mp footage please


please no.....i got kicked out of the library at school for jizzing on the keyboards already lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;13938405*
> ^This. As far as we know it's a contract Crytek holds that is keeping Crysis 2 off of steam. It's not necessarily an EA thing...


this is true... plus a few people started a petition and got 113 votes (really doesn't seem like much) and steam buckled and is looking into getting BF3. whether or not they actually will has yet to be seen though...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13938521*
> this is true... plus a few people started a petition and got 113 votes (really doesn't seem like much) and steam buckled and is looking into getting BF3. whether or not they actually will has yet to be seen though...


Correct. It's apparently mostly Valve's decision to accept BF3 on Steam. EA didn't pull Crysis 2 from Steam, Valve did, due to Crysis 2 being offered through Origin. I think if EA and Valve see how many customers want BF3 on Steam, they'll do it. We just all need to collaborate and message both companies to hit their spot.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13938369*
> untrue, you can buy it from many different retailers. steam *might* be one of them.


Ah alright, thought I read somewhere it would be Origin exclusive.
But even if it would be I don't mind it too much, just prefer steam.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13938588*
> Correct. It's apparently mostly Valve's decision to accept BF3 on Steam. EA didn't pull Crysis 2 from Steam, Valve did, due to Crysis 2 being offered through Origin. I think if EA and Valve see how many customers want BF3 on Steam, they'll do it. We just all need to collaborate and message both companies to hit their spot.


I hope you're right, I'm only willing to buy Battlefield 3 if it's on Steam.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Ah alright, thought I read somewhere it would be Origin exclusive.
But even if it would be I don't mind it too much, just prefer steam.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I hope you're right, I'm only willing to buy Battlefield 3 if it's on Steam.










lol i more agree with freaxy, id definitely PREFER it on steam but i dont think im ONLY gonna buy it from steam. my entire clan is a bf related clan, so if i dont ima be left behind =[


----------



## 8564dan

Lol, well at least some jet gameplay!









Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Lol, well at least some jet gameplay!









Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


This.

Although, I think they still need to preview BF3 on 360 yet, then a bit after that we should see more PC footage!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Lol, well at least some jet gameplay!









Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


ugh. i have sucked at flying since the dawn of PC and video games all together. i couldn't fly in bf2, 2142, bc2 and i doubt bf3 will be any different. thats one thing i miss about COD push 1 button and the computer drives the heli and gets you about 15 kills..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ugh. i have sucked at flying since the dawn of PC and video games all together. i couldn't fly in bf2, 2142, bc2 and i doubt bf3 will be any different. thats one thing i miss about COD *push 1 button and the computer drives the heli and gets you about 15 kills..*


Fail...

I'm sorry but how is this good gameplay, you need a skilled pilot to actually fly the heli so it's more realistic, but CoD would never have large enough maps...

Bring on BF3!!!

Also, I was a fantastic pilot, and brought fear to enemy pilots in the skies! Can't wait to have a dig with such Eyecandy!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Fail...

I'm sorry but how is this good gameplay, you need a skilled pilot to actually fly the heli so it's more realistic, but CoD would never have large enough maps...

Bring on BF3!!!

Also, I was a fantastic pilot, and brought fear to enemy pilots in the skies! Can't wait to have a dig with such Eyecandy!


lol i never said it was good gameplay, im saying it was handy because i epicly suck at flying


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I was quite a good helicopter pilot in BF2, but not BC2.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm quite the blackhawk pilot in BC2


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol i never said it was good gameplay, im saying it was handy because i epicly suck at flying


So, you can be an excellent gunner for the pilots on your team.

Hopefully they go back to BF2 style flight physics. Its stupidly easy to fly in BC2.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


So, you can be an excellent gunner for the pilots on your team.

Hopefully they go back to BF2 style flight physics. Its stupidly easy to fly in BC2.


i am a pretty decent gunner. but i dont know i just cannot fly; not just in the BF games but in ANY game. i fail supremely at flight simulators, i even skipped all flying missions in GTA because i sucked so hard...


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dteg*   , i even skipped all flying missions in GTA because i sucked so hard...  
HA! I did the same exact thing. I almost threw my keyboard against the wall when I tried to play this mission in Vice City.
  
 You Tube  



 
To this day, it's still impossible.









Hopefully the helis will be easier to fly in BF3.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol i never said it was good gameplay, im saying it was handy because i epicly suck at flying


True, it was more of a generalized rhetorical question, lol


----------



## Zackcy

Hey there guys!

  
 You Tube


----------



## james8

ya all need to get joysticks.
before using a joysticks it was impossible to fly hellys in FSX. now with one, i crash much less often


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13943700*
> ya all need to get joysticks.
> before using a joysticks it was impossible to fly hellys in FSX. now with one, i crash much less often


Nooooooo!

KB/M for me all the way!


----------



## james8

kb/m for headshotting using gaggling guns, joystick for zooming around dodging missles in raptors.


----------



## Ishinomori

Nah, having just the right sensitivity on the mouse and using
The WASD keys on the keyboard is the only way to fly a heli!


----------



## Higgins

Used a joystick in BF2 for a few weeks, but i didn't feel like it gave me an advantage over the m/kb.


----------



## dteg

i might try that joystick idea, because as it is i cant possibly get any WORSE at flying =/


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13945512*
> i might try that joystick idea, because as it is i cant possibly get any WORSE at flying =/


Have you inverted your mouse?

You want the nose to go up when you pull back on the mouse and down when you push the mouse forward..


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13944006*
> Nah, having just the right sensitivity on the mouse and using
> The WASD keys on the keyboard is the only way to fly a heli!


ever wondered why in REAL helicopter they have a joystick instead of a mouse/keyboard?








same with driving cars. why didn't they use kb/m instead of a wheel?


----------



## kujon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13945578*
> Have you inverted your mouse?
> 
> You want the nose to go up when you pull back on the mouse and down when you push the mouse forward..


i remember switch the control each time i fly the heli and then switch back for uav


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kujon;13945596*
> i remember switch the control each time i fly the heli and then switch back for uav


this is what i do too. when i push the mouse forward i want the heli and the uav to go forward..


----------



## BreakDown

what GPU would you buy to max out bf3 @ 1920*1200?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;13945585*
> ever wondered why in REAL helicopter they have a joystick instead of a mouse/keyboard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with driving cars. why didn't they use kb/m instead of a wheel?


Because a joystick and a steering wheel came before keyboards and mice?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;13946052*
> what GPU would you buy to max out bf3 @ 1920*1200?


Wait until October and then buy whichever one you want?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13946100*
> Because a joystick and a steering wheel came before keyboards and mice?
> 
> Wait until October and then buy whichever one you want?


i wanna know how much i have to spend on the GPU before hand


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;13946255*
> i wanna know how much i have to spend on the GPU before hand


I'm pretty sure a GTX570 (currently $330, will surely drop by October) will breeze through BF3 maxed. My 4870X2 runs BC2 very well, and the 570 blows the 4870X2 away.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13946485*
> I'm pretty sure a GTX570 (currently $330, will surely drop by October) will breeze through BF3 maxed. My 4870X2 runs BC2 very well, and the 570 blows the 4870X2 away.


My 560Ti annihilates BFBC2...

Hell, two x 2gb 560Ti's get me an avg of 50fps @ 6060x1080!

Everything on High HSAO on, and MSAA at 7


----------



## esco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13945512*
> i might try that joystick idea, because as it is i cant possibly get any WORSE at flying =/


If everything else is equal between 2 players the one with the joystiq will dominate. I play many flight sims and used my joystiq in BF2. Was basically total domination more often than not in a jet. I have never met a good attack chopper pilot that did not use rutter and joystiq.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13946683*
> My 560Ti annihilates BFBC2...
> 
> Hell, two x 2gb 560Ti's get me an avg of 50fps @ 6060x1080!
> 
> Everything on High HSAO on, and MSAA at 7


Thanks for sharing that (seriously). I always wondered how a pair of 560s run BC2 across 3 displays at 1080p. Well then... even a single 560 should be able to max BF3 at 1080p without a problem.

Found this, though this is probably the typical single player cutscene benchmark.


----------



## tx-jose

speaking of graphics cards. Any word on BF3 being a nvidia or AMD game?? Like which GPU would they favor? I would think nvidia since they used 580s at DICE?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13949920*
> Thanks for sharing that (seriously). I always wondered how a pair of 560s run BC2 across 3 displays at 1080p. Well then... even a single 560 should be able to max BF3 at 1080p without a problem.
> 
> Found this, though this is probably the typical single player cutscene benchmark.


Your welcome...

I had an overclock on my single 560Ti of 950mhz at 1.050v...

With everything maxed out and Vsync on, i hardly seen it move from 60fps whilst i was playing at 1080p.

Since setting up SLI, due to temps getting high (85c in furmark), i've backed the OC off to 900mhz at stock core 1.000v, ill further test them and find my highest clock on my least overclockable card (looking to be GPU2 atm) at stock volts.

It's a pretty beastly card, and im stoked with it atm!

Cheers,

Ishi

Edit: I also use a whopping 1742mb of VRAM when running NVSurround in BF:BC2!
Even with the faster 580's, 1.5gb of VRAM is not looking as large as it once did.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*









ever wondered why in REAL helicopter they have a joystick instead of a mouse/keyboard?








same with driving cars. why didn't they use kb/m instead of a wheel?


Terrible argument really, no games out there are 100% realistic therefore different controllers work just as well if not better than what they'd use in real life. Obviously the more realistic it is the better a joystick/wheel would work compared to a keyboard but for the level of realism in the Battlefield games a keyboard and mouse work great.


----------



## sp4wners

I can't wait to get this game


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13950000*
> Your welcome...
> 
> I had an overclock on my single 560Ti of 950mhz at 1.050v...
> 
> With everything maxed out and Vsync on, i hardly seen it move from 60fps whilst i was playing at 1080p.
> 
> Since setting up SLI, due to temps getting high (85c in furmark), i've backed the OC off to 900mhz at stock core 1.000v, ill further test them and find my highest clock on my least overclockable card (looking to be GPU2 atm) at stock volts.
> 
> It's a pretty beastly card, and im stoked with it atm!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi
> 
> Edit: I also use a whopping 1742mb of VRAM when running NVSurround in BF:BC2!
> Even with the faster 580's, 1.5gb of VRAM is not looking as large as it once did.


It looks like I'm going to be set if I get a 570. I've been ready to pounce on buying it, I'm waiting for it to drop just below $300 that's my sweet spot. I'm waiting as long as possible. I'll probably try out the beta with my 4870X2 and decide then. Since BF3 is no doubt going to be better optimized than BC2, my 4870X2 MIGHT do fine. My goal is just single display 1080p all maxed out. In the future I might go for tri display but I don't care for it right now.


----------



## TMallory

I'm debating what kind of GPU setup I'm gonna roll with for BF3. BC2 at 1080p uses over 1GB of VRAM at times, so here's my options:

- 2GB 560ti in SLI
- 1.3GB 570 in SLI
- a single 1.5GB GTX580


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I'm debating what kind of GPU setup I'm gonna roll with for BF3. BC2 at 1080p uses over 1GB of VRAM at times, so here's my options:

- 2GB 560ti in SLI
- 1.3GB 570 in SLI
- a single 1.5GB GTX580


I dont go over 1gb with 1080p, everything maxed out in bfbc2. I think you're safe with 1.3gb for 1080p, higher than that and you'd need more.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *steadly2004*


I dont go over 1gb with 1080p, everything maxed out in bfbc2. I think you're safe with 1.3gb for 1080p, higher than that and you'd need more.


What about 1200p? Both my monitors are 1080p, but I'm just curious.


----------



## exlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;13949971*
> speaking of graphics cards. Any word on BF3 being a nvidia or AMD game?? Like which GPU would they favor? I would think nvidia since they used 580s at DICE?


More than likely Nvidia since all the PC's used to play Battlefield 3 at Dreamhack were HAF X Nvidia Editions. Combined with the fact that they used the GTX 580 to power the first (and maybe current?) gameplay demos; I'd say that it will be more than likely an Nvidia sponsored/favored game.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


I'm debating what kind of GPU setup I'm gonna roll with for BF3. BC2 at 1080p uses over 1GB of VRAM at times, so here's my options:

- 2GB 560ti in SLI
- 1.3GB 570 in SLI
- a single 1.5GB GTX580


best price/perf would be the GTX 560 Ti 1GB SLI
best single card perf/price would be the 570.
and again, best single GPU performance would be the 580, but it's costly


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zackcy*












finally dinosaurs


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


What about 1200p? Both my monitors are 1080p, but I'm just curious.


I couldn't tell you, as I don't have a monitor with that resolution. I think I sat just around 800mb with the 1080p, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Higgins

No one knows how well the final version will run, let alone max out. DICE said that there is no computer built yet that can max it so i'm not inclined to speculate nor invest in "BF3 proof" parts.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


No one knows how well the final version will run, let alone max out. DICE said that there is no computer built yet that can max it so i'm not inclined to speculate nor invest in "BF3 proof" parts.










I remember them saying that if you can run BC2 maxed, you can rest assured that you can run BF3 maxed without a problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *From Atomic Magazine*

"Without going into detail, if you have a PC with equivalent hardware matching the consoles - not CPU per CPU, but matching output, thats your low spec."


----------



## Lhino

Trying to beat console hardware isn't hard. But then again we are talking about a PC optimized game here.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

BF3 will no doubt be more intense than BC2, but it is also built from scratch for PCs, so it will possibly have equal or even better performance than BC2.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13953268*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember them saying that if you can run BC2 maxed, you can rest assured that you can run BF3 maxed without a problem.


not quite, they said you can run bf3 comfortablely.

expect a beast to be required at max, but im sure that even just high settings will be possible for alot of people just fine, and look fantastic. The screenshots they have release have supposedly not been maxed or have tessellation turned on.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13953268*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember them saying that if you can run BC2 maxed, you can rest assured that you can run BF3 maxed without a problem.


No, not maxed. They said that those that can run BC2 well will be able to run BF3, but they did not specify at what level. For all we know they could have been saying that people that can max BC2 will be able to run BF3 on medium.

Regardless, the demo rigs were running quad cores with one GTX580. If people want to use that as a reference that's fine, but anything besides that is nothing but speculation.


----------



## TMallory

I thought the demo rigs were 570s?


----------



## Inverse

Any news on chopper combat? Which choppers will be ingame and will they be lame and slow like in Bad Company or go back to their Battlefield 2 badassness?


----------



## Hawk777th

I hope they go back to their roots! I got 80% of my kills in BF2 in a cobra I flew for hours!


----------



## Inverse

I either love being the pilot or gunner~ but I was born for chopper combat in Battlefield. I was a pro at either my aim at the gun or my piloting skills. Bad Company 2~ I do my best, but choppers were made to be downed/blown up in BC2. They were not meant to be a real threat.


----------



## Vhati

aircraft in battlefield were powerful only because the AA available was terrible for the longest time.

Jets and choppers will not be as powerful as people are used to in battlefield 2. Thankfully. The available AA in BC2 was extremely good, forcing choppers to target them first, im sure it will be similar in battlefield 3. No tracer dart will also make it easier on choppers, but im sure engineers will have some sort of AA rocket, that will lock on and lightly damage aircraft.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13955412*
> aircraft in battlefield were powerful only because the AA available was terrible for the longest time.
> 
> Jets and choppers will not be as powerful as people are used to in battlefield 2. Thankfully. The available AA in BC2 was extremely good, forcing choppers to target them first, im sure it will be similar in battlefield 3. *No tracer dart* will also make it easier on choppers, but im sure engineers will have some sort of AA rocket, that will lock on and lightly damage aircraft.


what? any proof? not that i doubt you id just like to maybe see a list of what else is going to be missing...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;13955412*
> aircraft in battlefield were powerful only because the AA available was terrible for the longest time.
> 
> Jets and choppers will not be as powerful as people are used to in battlefield 2. Thankfully. The available AA in BC2 was extremely good, forcing choppers to target them first, im sure it will be similar in battlefield 3. No tracer dart will also make it easier on choppers, but im sure engineers will have some sort of AA rocket, that will lock on and lightly damage aircraft.


AA in BC2 is ******ed. AA from Bravo in Atacama Desert can take out a chopper launching from his base in seconds.
You can still shoot across the entire map from your base and take down a chopper as well.

There's no need for AA to be that powerful especially with lame server settings that have spawn protection on preventing you from taking out the AA at their base yet they can shoot out at you just fine. Apache's are meant to be killing machines. They're not supposed to be easily shot down.

It wouldn't be half as bad if the PC version of BC2 wasn't so gimped though. Console chopper is easy mode. (AKA Vietnam chopper which is a complete port)
I'm very good at controlling BC2 chopper on PC(with a mouse no less) but it could be 100x better if it didn't act like a boat. Watch how ridiculously easy the console version is to fly:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehLJBD4i74g[/ame]

Easy mode huh? Look how far he can angle down without losing any altitude or turn sharply without dropping like a rock. He's circling the target while angled down without losing any air... He's actually gaining altitude while angled down and turning!

DICE's excuse is that it's optimized on PC. Well take a look at what a real life Apache can do and see if you still believe that:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JxsV6pDhdTQ[/ame]

If you want some tips on flying the chopper in BC2 here's some advice:

I use this tool I found on the DICE UK BC2 forums.
You can google for it yourself:








Or download it from dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/TG/Mouse config ver2+russian sounds fixed.7z
My settings with a DPI switching mouse are:









The important parts are the air and turret speeds. This lets you move the chopper without having to slide your mouse around your whole desk. I switch to high sensitivity on my mouse when piloting to make it even more responsive. You can swing around the AA turret very easily with this setting as well.


----------



## ramenbuoy

Woah... ****s changed around here since I left.

Everything is all.... PG. I had to clean up my sig and change my avatar :/

So what's the news on BF3? Anyone got beta invites yet for purchasing MoH?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I hope that have 2 options for helos/jets.
Novice - BFBC2 style
Advanced - BF2 style
Everyone would be happy.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13950329*
> It looks like I'm going to be set if I get a 570. I've been ready to pounce on buying it, I'm waiting for it to drop just below $300 that's my sweet spot. I'm waiting as long as possible. I'll probably try out the beta with my 4870X2 and decide then. Since BF3 is no doubt going to be better optimized than BC2, my 4870X2 MIGHT do fine. My goal is just single display 1080p all maxed out. In the future I might go for tri display but I don't care for it right now.


I think you should definitely wait till Beta to see how your card holds up and base your upgrade decisions on that...

I'll be testing out my SLI 560Ti's on a single 1080p (I doubt BF3 will support NVSurround in Beta testing, lol, it might not even support SLI) and see how they go before choosing what tO upgrade to!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;13950349*
> I'm debating what kind of GPU setup I'm gonna roll with for BF3. BC2 at 1080p uses over 1GB of VRAM at times, so here's my options:
> 
> - 2GB 560ti in SLI
> - 1.3GB 570 in SLI
> - a single 1.5GB GTX580


I highly doubt BFBC2 would use 1000mb of VRAM at 1080p full maxed, as I run 3G the resolution an get 1743mb


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13957002*
> I highly doubt BFBC2 would use 1000mb of VRAM at 1080p full maxed, as I run 3G the resolution an get 1743mb


32xCSAA?? lol... Now that the 570 has 2.5gb people will claim 2gb is enough and 2.5 is too much. They'll always try to skew the results in their favor.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13957029*
> 32xCSAA?? lol... Now that the 570 has 2.5gb people will claim 2gb is enough and 2.5 is too much. They'll always try to skew the results in their favor.


Indeed, 32x csaa, I'll get a ss when I get home


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13957784*
> Indeed, 32x csaa, I'll get a ss when I get home


Can't wait to see that ss. 700mb is the most I've seen, albeit single card. Lets see some results!!

Edit: inb4inputlag


----------



## Ishinomori

1698mb...

Had to take the screenshot from windowed mode, lol


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13957029*
> 32xCSAA?? lol... Now that the 570 has 2.5gb people will claim 2gb is enough and 2.5 is too much. They'll always try to skew the results in their favor.


570 with 2.5GB? Where did you see that?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13955668*
> The important parts are the air and turret speeds. This lets you move the chopper without having to slide your mouse around your whole desk. I switch to high sensitivity on my mouse when piloting to make it even more responsive. You can swing around the AA turret very easily with this setting as well.


I've always raised my DPI when in tanks and choppers. Raise it up to 4000.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13959864*
> 570 with 2.5GB? Where did you see that?


http://www.brightsideofnews.com/news/2011/6/21/evga-releases-custom-gtx-570-with-25gb-of-video-memory.aspx


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worldexclusive;13959864*
> 570 with 2.5gb? Where did you see that?


evga


----------



## TMallory

$400 for one of those GTX 570s? I'd rather spend $500 on two 560ti 2GB


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


$400 for one of those GTX 570s? I'd rather spend $500 on two 560ti 2GB










Definately!


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13961871*
> Definately!


Got mine for $315


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;13964481*
> Got mine for $315


They were referring to EVGA's new 2.5GB GTX570.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13965067*
> They were referring to EVGA's new 2.5GB GTX570.











that's a lot of video memory


----------



## snow cakes

do you know if they have system requirements that show you the minimum requirements needed to max the game out?


----------



## rogueblade

I'm so sick of sys requirement posts


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;13966931*
> I'm so sick of sys requirement posts


congrats kido


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;13966981*
> congrats kido


problem?


----------



## slickwilly

2.5 gig. of vram and dual DVI connectors will make the multiple monitor crowd happy
but they cut the exhaust port in half when they added the second DVi connector

i really hope it does not cause the 570 to run as hot as the 470


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esco;13947105*
> If everything else is equal between 2 players the one with the joystiq will dominate. I play many flight sims and used my joystiq in BF2. Was basically total domination more often than not in a jet. I have never met a good attack chopper pilot that did not use rutter and joystiq.


In BF2 you can to things with a high DPI mouse that you just can not do with a joy stick, instant 180 deg. turns in an F-18 similar to what only the F-22 is capable of, barrel rolls with an attack chopper or even loops

flying with a keyboard and mouse is not as easy as doing it with a joy stick
it takes lots of practice to get good at it, flying combat sorties at all takes a lot of practice to get good

(edit)
oh fecal matter double post, sorry


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;13966320*
> do you know if they have system requirements that show you the minimum requirements needed to max the game out?


If im not wrong the ingame vids are with a single GTX 580, but they also said that a system that can max out BF3 is yet to be built, so we will see.


----------



## dteg

i have a joystick but mine is OLDDDDDDDDDDDD. uses a gaming port connection or something like that.. some kind of connection pc's today don't have..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13967702*
> If im not wrong the ingame vids are with a single GTX 580, but they also said that a system that can max out BF3 is yet to be built, so we will see.


I have a feeling that when they said that, they meant that THEY haven't yet built a system that can max it out.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13967735*
> I have a feeling that when they said that, they meant that THEY haven't yet built a system that can max it out.


Or by max, they ment FULL Res, Full AA and so on.

Max at 1080 is no problem, but try max with a insane high Res and we might be hitting some problems.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13967735*
> I have a feeling that when they said that, they meant that THEY haven't yet built a system that can max it out.


thats what i interpreted it to be also


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;13959893*
> I've always raised my DPI when in tanks and choppers. Raise it up to 4000.


Yeah I just hate hopping out of the chopper/tank and having to immediately shoot at someone to save yourself and forgetting to switch the DPI back down. It's caused me to die plenty of times. It's bad enough smashing spacebar 10 times after ejecting out of a chopper doesn't always get your parachute to open up either but to have to switch weapons and switch DPI on the mouse all at the same time can be a bit much at times.

BTW, not all the computers used to demo BF3 were Nvidia. They had ATI cards in some too:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfACbF5aR2E[/ame]


----------



## Lefty67

Im pretty sure 2 460's will run this game decent in 1080p. I'm not too worried about it

Just wondering if this will come to steam or not. If not I might just preorder now on origin. I hate preordering tho


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;13967868*
> Or by max, they ment FULL Res, Full AA and so on.
> 
> Max at 1080 is no problem, but try max with a insane high Res and we might be hitting some problems.


yea maybe their definition of 'max' is all setttings highest, 2560x1600, 16x AF, 16x AA


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly;13967548*
> In BF2 you can to things with a high DPI mouse that you just can not do with a joy stick, instant 180 deg. turns in an F-18 similar to what only the F-22 is capable of, barrel rolls with an attack chopper or even loops
> 
> flying with a keyboard and mouse is not as easy as doing it with a joy stick
> it takes lots of practice to get good at it, flying combat sorties at all takes a lot of practice to get good
> 
> (edit)
> oh fecal matter double post, sorry


Flew choppers in BF2 for years with key and mouse~ but I agree, if you're going to be serious with the jets at all in that game you needed a joystick.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Flew choppers in BF2 for years with key and mouse~ but I agree, if you're going to be serious with the jets at all in that game you needed a joystick.


QFT!

I was exactly the same...

God, with a mouse you could do barrel rolls in the attack chopper!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


QFT!

I was exactly the same...

God, with a mouse you could do barrel rolls in the attack chopper!


Yeah, too bad in the PC version of BC2 they gave us:









It's a disgrace to try and call it an Apache. My grandma's more maneuverable than the boat they give us.


----------



## Exostenza

If I pre-order from D2D is it the LE edition with back to karkand? It says nothing about it on the site and I do not want to give EA my money directly even though I know I will have to register it on Origin. I want to be guaranteed unlimited downloads from D2D.

So?


----------



## [nK]Sharp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


If im not wrong the ingame vids are with a single GTX 580, but they also said that a system that can max out BF3 is yet to be built, so we will see.


That would be impossible. I am sure someone has tri sli 590's that can run it max on 30" screens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


If I pre-order from D2D is it the LE edition with back to karkand?


Limited edition includes back to karkand, so, yes. I would still shoot them an email just to be sure though.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp*


Limited edition includes back to karkand, so, yes. I would still shoot them an email just to be sure though.


I ask because there is no mention of it being the LE edition what so ever.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


I ask because there is no mention of it being the LE edition what so ever.


if they don't mention it being LE then it prolly isnt...


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


if they don't mention it being LE then it prolly isnt...


So only pre-ordering from Origin will get me LE then?

bleh


----------



## forgtn

What do you guys think about being able to run this game with 8GB of 1600MHz RAM, 2.93GHz Core i7 CPU, and GTX 470 x2 in SLI? That's my current setup and I really hope to be able to at least get _close_ to maxing out the graphics settings. Think I will be able to?

EDIT: My display is a 27" Asus monitor @ 1920x1080.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


So only pre-ordering from Origin will get me LE then?

bleh


i think they are others...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


So only pre-ordering from Origin will get me LE then?

bleh


All the pre-order links I put in the OP are limited editions if available.


----------



## james8

all preorders are limited edition i believe.
@forgtn that rig will run it very well.


----------



## forgtn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


all preorders are limited edition i believe.
@forgtn that rig will run it very well.


Thanks bro =D


----------



## calavera

Curious if the D2D version would be steam compatible. Probably not?


----------



## forgtn

I don't think so, but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


All the pre-order links I put in the OP are limited editions if available.


Thanks, it is just weird why it doesn't say it is and what it comes with as it is an incentive to buy so why not advertise it?


----------



## forgtn

Agreed.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13972138*
> Yeah, too bad in the PC version of BC2 they gave us:
> 
> It's a disgrace to try and call it an Apache. My grandma's more maneuverable than the boat they give us.


I can't speak for your grandma, but i know what you mean, i swear it feels like your towing a trailer with it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;13972288*
> That would be impossible. I am sure someone has *tri sli* 590's that can run it max on 30" screens.


Tri?

One for Physx?

Edit: Also, there is no where near enough VRAM on a 590...

Tri/quad SLI 580 3gb's would be the closest to getting there


----------



## ramenbuoy

I wonder if I can decent frames with my sig rig.

Starting to get worried as technology seems to be leaving Ol' Trusty behind in the dust.

I really wish they would post a performance type thread so I can see how I'd stack up.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13973828*
> I can't speak for your grandma, but i know what you mean, i swear it feels like your towing a trailer with it!


Haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13973828*
> there is no where near enough VRAM on a 590...
> 
> Tri/quad SLI 580 3gb's would be the closest to getting there


Some people do alright with 1.5GB VRAM. No AA though but it's not as necessary at 1600P.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1Ga5Ybw3QA[/ame]


----------



## Ishinomori

True that mate, looks sensational, im gonna have to back some of my settings off on BC2 i think, frames are dropping to 30 when i scope


----------



## Exostenza

Ok well I got back from a 2 sites that you can ONLY get the LE version that contains back to karkand from pre-ordering directly from EA through Origin. That is the official word. So either get a really good deal somewhere else to make up for having to buy karkand a month after release or get it from Origin (I am getting it for 30 bucks from another site and waiting for a month to pay separately for karkand).

Hope that clears up everything for everyone. Sucks they are charging 60 bucks on other sites for non-le versions as it should be 50.

EA pissing off customers since 1982.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;13978367*
> Ok well I got back from a 2 sites that you can ONLY get the LE version that contains back to karkand from pre-ordering directly from EA through Origin. That is the official word. So either get a really good deal somewhere else to make up for having to buy karkand a month after release or get it from Origin (I am getting it for 30 bucks from another site and waiting for a month to pay separately for karkand).
> 
> Hope that clears up everything for everyone. Sucks they are charging 60 bucks on other sites for non-le versions as it should be 50.
> 
> EA pissing off customers since 1982.


you need to post that site where you bought it for $30 thats what you needa do


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


you can ONLY get the LE version that contains back to karkand from pre-ordering directly from EA through Origin.


Why would you make that up? EA has explained multiple times that all pre-orders are LE and come with Back to Karkland and eventually get the warfare pack for free. The only thing we don't get is the costumes that Sweden gets.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Why would you make that up? EA has explained multiple times that all pre-orders are LE and come with Back to Karkland and eventually get the warfare pack for free. The only thing we don't get is the costumes that Sweden gets.


I have had D2D and another site tell me that the LE version is only available on Origin and they do not carry it. If it doesn't say it is LE it is not LE. D2D doesn't have LE...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you need to post that site where you bought it for $30 thats what you needa do










http://cdkeysdiscount.com/

Has BF3 for 30 bucks.... not LE, but makes up for having to buy the stuff later on. Plus is a reputable site as I have bought a few games from there.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Amazon has the LE too:

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I can understand cdkeystore not having pre-release but EA said all pre-orders are limited edition and include Back to Karkland. I have a feeling they're just going to buy the game on release day in the countries where pirating is rampant (RUS,PRC) which is cheaper and obviously not a wouldn't be a pre-release.

Quote:



http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...?PageIndex=6##

Q: Do I have to choose between Back to Karkand and the Physical Warfare Pack as my pre-order bonus?

A: No. *There is no way you can pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition and not end up with the Back to Karkand expansion pack at no extra charge*. On top of this, select retailers all over the world will carry the Physical Warfare Pack. Exact details for other countries and retailers will be announced at a later date.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13982707*
> I can understand cdkeystore not having pre-release but EA said all pre-orders are limited edition and include Back to Karkland. I have a feeling they're just going to buy the game on release day in the countries where pirating is rampant (RUS,PRC) which is cheaper and obviously not a wouldn't be a pre-release.


that quote says all LE versions will have karkand, it doesn't say all preorders are LE..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Limited Edition = Back to Karkland. Pre-release = Limited Edition. You can't a buy non-limited edition unless you get it from some cdkeysite that's certainly not an authorized reseller by EA in which case they're not buying the game for you before launch day making it obviously not a pre-release edition.

Warfare Pack and Spec-act are the only other options you can choose and they aren't related to Limited Edition. They're simply due to where you buy it geographically.
Quote:


> Q: Is the Back to Karkand expansion pack exclusive to pre-orders?
> A: No. You can also buy it separately *if you do not pre-order Battlefield 3*.


Quote:


> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/limited-edition
> 
> Anyone who pre-orders Battlefield 3 will receive our first themed expansion pack at no extra charge.
> 
> To receive Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand at no extra charge, all you need to do is pre-order Battlefield 3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13984470*
> Limited Edition = *Back to Karkland.* Pre-release = Limited Edition. You can't buy non-limited edition unless you get it from some cdkeysite that's certainly not an authorized reseller by EA in which case they're not buying the game for you before launch day making it obviously not a pre-release edition.
> 
> Warfare Pack and Spec-act are the only other features and aren't related to Limited Edition.


i agree with that. but there's nothign written saying that ALL preorders are LE.
the one from gamestop amazon and origin are all LE.
http://www.direct2drive.com/2/10557/product/Buy-Battlefield-3-Download
^says nothing about being LE and im sure if i searched i could probably find more. i just think you need to make sure it says LE before you considering preordering it..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Whether they want to play word games and call it LE or not and I highly doubt D2D isn't LE unless they're doing some weird thing where they buy the games at release which is cheaper and taking your money now, all pre-orders get Back to Karkland. Why is this problem only on shady sites like cdkeystore and D2D?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13984650*
> Whether they want to play word games and call it LE or not and I highly doubt D2D isn't LE unless they're doing some weird thing where they buy the games at release which is cheaper and taking your money now, all pre-orders get Back to Karkland. Why is this problem only on shady sites like cdkeystore and D2D?


i'd hardly call D2D shady, but i cant answer that question lol. all i know is that i dont plan to preorder from any of those 2 so its not my problem


----------



## forgtn

Yep. How annoying. I really wish that EA would just put their games on Steam.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn;13986274*
> Yep. How annoying. I really wish that EA would just put their games on Steam.


Even though it is annoying, why would they put it on Steam? They know that people will buy it regardless if it's on Steam or not and they just created their Origin online store. What better way to market their new store against Steam and all of the other online retailers than make BF3 digital download exclusive on it. Looking from their point-of-view it's a great business move as they are not going to lose customers either way.


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;13986406*
> Even though it is annoying, why would they put it on Steam? They know that people will buy it regardless if it's on Steam or not and they just created their Origin online store. What better way to market their new store against Steam and all of the other online retailers than make BF3 digital download exclusive on it. Looking from their point-of-view it's a great business move as they are not going to lose customers either way.


Maybe you're right. I don't know. But I'm seeing it from a customer's perspective, and it makes it annoying to have Steam running so you can communicate with your Steam friends at the same time you have Origin running to do the same thing. It just adds to more crap you have going on at one time. Takes away from simplicity (in my personal opinion). I would hate buying games from two opposing stores also. Steam is already legit, and having everything in one centralized location is very convenient and is the point of it... to me that isn't about business competition. I think EA should focus on the games themselves rather than an online store when there already is one.


----------



## Lune

Just buy it, install it, close origin (forever) add it as non steam game and communicate with your people again.


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13987691*
> Just buy it, install it, close origin (forever) add it as non steam game and communicate with your people again.


Good point. However, I disagree with the quote in your signature about CoD winning in terms of gameplay =P


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13987691*
> Just buy it, install it, close origin (forever) add it as non steam game and communicate with your people again.


unless its designed just like a steam game, where you have to open it to play...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn;13988339*
> Good point. However, I disagree with the quote in your signature about CoD winning in terms of gameplay =P


maybe its one of those comedic quotes? cuz it sure is funny


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13988823*
> unless its designed just like a steam game, where you have to open it to play...
> 
> maybe its one of those comedic quotes? cuz it sure is funny


LOL, yes. Yes indeed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Screw it guys. I ordered a GTX 570 this morning. I decided I'd be better off selling my 4870X2 now for $150-$200 and buying the GTX570 for $330 after rebate, rather than waiting and risking my 4870X2 value dropping below $100 with the GTX570 price staying pretty level or barely lower. Worst case scenario come BF3, I'll sell my GTX570 for an upgrade or just get a second one for cheap. My 4870X2 just wasn't doing it for me in BC2 anyways; I had to run in DX9 for best performance, and couldn't even turn on HBAO.


----------



## Raedwulf

There are a few things that I wish I could see in Battlefield 3.

Sliding, Evading Rolls and The Sonic Boom.

Sliding into cover during a sprint
Rolling left or right

And of course..

watching a jet break the sound barrier.. ....would be...awesome.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedwulf;13989391*
> There are a few things that I wish I could see in Battlefield 3.
> 
> Sliding, Evading Rolls and The Sonic Boom.
> 
> Sliding into cover during a sprint
> Rolling left or right
> 
> And of course..
> 
> watching a jet break the sound barrier.. ....would be...awesome.


All of those are in BF3 except for the rolling; I don't think they've mentioned that yet. You do slide into cover out of a sprint though, and when you sprint jump across gaps you see a parkour-like player animation.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13989460*
> All of those are in BF3 except for the rolling; I don't think they've mentioned that yet. You do slide into cover out of a sprint though, and when you sprint jump across gaps you see a parkour-like player animation.


you just made my day a lil bit better


----------



## Raedwulf

You can break the sound barrier in BF3??...Do you have a source? If you can do that I will cry from the epicness...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13989498*
> you just made my day a lil bit better


It is also said that the sonic boom will drop players to the ground if a jet flies really low over them.

I also recently read that you won't regenerate health if you're being fired upon (not necessarily being hit, just fired at). You have to be safely behind full cover to regenerate.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;13989555*
> *It is also said that the sonic boom will drop players to the ground if a jet flies really low over them.
> *
> I also recently read that you won't regenerate health if you're being fired upon (not necessarily being hit, just fired at). You have to be safely behind full cover to regenerate.


day just got a lil bit better again =].

that is one of those it-sounds-cool-in-theory-but-douches-will-completely-abuse-it type ideas. every second some kid in a jet is going to do that. do you have a source? id like to read that entire article

edit: wouldn't it be cool if they did like i think it was COD where u can peek around the corner. you won't be able to fire like that, but just to see whats around the corner


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13989938*
> day just got a lil bit better again =].
> 
> that is one of those it-sounds-cool-in-theory-but-douches-will-completely-abuse-it type ideas. every second some kid in a jet is going to do that. do you have a source? id like to read that entire article


http://www.nag.co.za/2011/02/battlefield-3-teased-jets-sonic-booms-64-players/


----------



## Higgins

Thought i read some where that they were implementing some of what they had learned when developing mirrors edge into BF3, namely a bit of parkour and the whole in-body experience.

Will be doing that sonic boom thing, if only because it'll sound freaking awesome to everyone.


----------



## dteg

my brother has a 50inch tv and and epic bose surround sound system in his house with whats seems to be perfect acoustics. makes the entire room shake.. too bad he's only got a ps3







but id love to play bf3 on that would be epic


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


my brother has a 50inch tv and and epic bose surround sound system in his house with whats seems to be perfect acoustics. makes the entire room shake.. too bad he's only got a ps3







but id love to play bf3 on that would be epic


BOSE: Buy Other Sound Equipment. Seriously. I bought my brother a $700 BOSE set for his birthday maybe 2 years ago, and while the speakers are very clear, the bass is really weak for my taste. It wasn't a bad egg either, I went to a local BOSE outlet that had a specially constructed demo room with good acoustics and it was still rather weak. He and I both thought BOSE was the sh**, until that day. Thankfully I was able to return it for a full refund, no questions asked. I got him a cheap little $300 Panasonic HTIB and even that sounded better.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


BOSE: Buy Other Sound Equipment. Seriously. I bought my brother a $700 BOSE set for his birthday maybe 2 years ago, and while the speakers are very clear, the bass is really weak for my taste. It wasn't a bad egg either, I went to a local BOSE outlet that had a specially constructed demo room with good acoustics and it was still rather weak. He and I both thought BOSE was the sh**, until that day. Thankfully I was able to return it for a full refund, no questions asked. I got him a cheap little $300 Panasonic HTIB and even that sounded better.


well i dont know exactly what brand they were. but bose and turtlebeach are usually known for good quality so i used that







but whatever it is, the bass shakes the entire house its ridiculous if i remember ill ask him


----------



## Vhati

im pretty sure that flying low will just get yourself killed in a jet in bf3. just makes it easier for a engineer to use his AA rocket launcher on you.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


im pretty sure that flying low will just get yourself killed in a jet in bf3. just makes it easier for a engineer to use his AA rocket launcher on you.


Yeah, when the sonic boom knock down exits, mind as well and make it so it takes 1 AA missle to take you out. hehe. Or heck, fuel...., wanna use the afterburner? you burn fuel.. but then again, that's a whole new level of realism.

But then again, If they have a pilot ejection seat, that'll be cool haha, instead of just free falling.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


Yeah, when the sonic boom knock down exits, mind as well and make it so it takes 1 AA missle to take you out. hehe. Or heck, fuel...., wanna use the afterburner? you burn fuel.. but then again, that's a whole new level of realism.

But then again, If they have a pilot ejection seat, that'll be cool haha, instead of just free falling.


I hate in BF2/even BC2 when you get out of your vehicle and get killed by it. I really hope they fix that. It's quite simple: When a player gets out of the vehicle, place them a few inches further away from the vehicle than they are currently placed. TWO inches. That's all the extra distance needed between the player and vehicle.


----------



## dteg

hehe,well realism goes out the window with that. it only had 1 foot in the door with the cars blowing ppl up who are right next to it and not those 4 inches away but if you don't die then where's the fun of blowing cars up?


----------



## Raedwulf

The insta-transport in and out of vehicles in the battlefield games has NEVER appealed to me. I would take getting killed by my own vehicle any day IF they included the getting in and out of the vehicle animations.

Come on, who agrees?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


hehe,well realism goes out the window with that. it only had 1 foot in the door with the cars blowing ppl up who are right next to it and not those 4 inches away but if you don't die then where's the fun of blowing cars up?


Well I guess it can be coded so that if you're MOVING you'll be thrown out of the vehicle a little further into the prone position (and take some damage as well as get up slowly), just as you would if you jumped out of a moving car in real life.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


The insta-transport in and out of vehicles in the battlefield games has NEVER appealed to me. I would take getting killed by my own vehicle any day IF they included the getting in and out of the vehicle animations.

Come on, who agrees?


i think animations would take too long. 5 secs here and 5 secs there adds up..plus id take teleportation over death anyday









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Well I guess it can be coded so that if you're MOVING you'll be thrown out of the vehicle a little further into the prone position (and take some damage as well as get up slowly), just as you would if you jumped out of a moving car in real life.


i agree with this


----------



## Raedwulf

It wouldn't take 5 seconds in and out.

Closer to 2-3 seconds.

I wouldn't care. I would still take it over being instantly in and out of a vehicle..it's just ******ed. One of those things that reminds you it's just a game.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


It wouldn't take 5 seconds in and out.

Closer to 2-3 seconds.

I wouldn't care. I would still take it over being instantly in and out of a vehicle..it's just ******ed. One of those things that reminds you it's just a game.


Yeah... because it is a game. BF3 was never a sim, never will be. It's an arcade game in a realistic context. If you want annoying stuff life that, go play PR or whatever the BF3 equivalent may be.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forgtn*


Good point. However, I disagree with the quote in your signature about CoD winning in terms of gameplay =P


Well some nub typed that, what do you expect?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13993327*
> Well some nub typed that, what do you expect?


That kingofkings is on my ignore list for a reason.


----------



## Raedwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;13992661*
> Yeah... because it is a game. BF3 was never a sim, never will be. It's an arcade game in a realistic context. If you want annoying stuff life that, go play PR or whatever the BF3 equivalent may be.


I'm not suggesting a sim....I'm suggesting something rather simple actually.
What is the point then of waiting for the blades on a helicopter to spin before you lift off? IT'S NOT A SIM IT SHOULD BE INSTANT...

same idea.

An animation getting in and out of vehicles would be WICKED


----------



## dteg

going on your same helicoptor take. we would have the animation for getting in, waiting for the blades to start up all before we fly. by that time a jet or heli already in the air can blast you to pieces. it might be cool for a bit but i guarantee it'll get annoying


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13990404*
> my brother has a 50inch tv and and epic bose surround sound system in his house with whats seems to be perfect acoustics. makes the entire room shake.. too bad he's only got a ps3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but id love to play bf3 on that would be epic


Yeah as others have said BOSE is still using the same technology from the 80s. They have amazing Marketing skills which makes up for their performance. You'll never see a BOSE system in a store without a special section dedicated to it and mounted properly and usually in an acoustically sound room. Trying to compare it to other systems that are just lying on the shelves is unfair.

I mistakenly bought a BOSE $2000 system back in 2003 and returned it a week later losing $300. I ended up getting a similar small speaker system from Orb Audio that sounded tremendously better for only $1100.

Check out:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=343759
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/362633/what-s-so-bad-about-bose
or just head over to the audio section on OCN.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;13996755*
> Yeah as others have said BOSE is still using the same technology from the 80s. They have amazing Marketing skills which makes up for their performance. You'll never see BOSE system in a store without a special section dedicated to it and mounted properly and usually in an acoustically sound room. Trying to compares to other systems that are just lying on the shelves is unfair.
> 
> I mistakenly bought a BOSE $2000 system back in 2003 and returned it a week later losing $300. I ended up getting a similar small speaker system from Orb Audio that sounded tremendously better for only $1100.
> 
> Check out:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=343759
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/362633/what-s-so-bad-about-bose
> or just head over to the audio section on OCN.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13991591*
> well i dont know exactly what brand they were. but bose and turtlebeach are usually known for good quality so i used that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whatever it is, the bass shakes the entire house its ridiculous if i remember ill ask him


i think ima stop using bose since they're qquality doesn't seem to be holding up..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13994865*
> going on your same helicoptor take. we would have the animation for getting in, waiting for the blades to start up all before we fly. *by that time a jet or heli already in the air can blast you to pieces*. it might be cool for a bit but i guarantee it'll get annoying


Alas, a real-life dilemma pilots can face. I think its stupid how quickly choppers can get airborne in BC2. It doesn't have to be project reality realistic, but a good few seconds for spin-up is not outrageous to ask for.

The choppers also fly like boats in BC2, but that's a different discussion.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Time to get a few spare BC2 copies for those of you who haven't tried it yet.
Quote:


> http://www.direct2drive.com/Search.aspx?SearchTerm=battlefield
> 
> Bad company 2= $7.95
> Vietnam = $5.95
> source


Anyone know if D2D emails the *cdkey* so I can install from disc instead of using their download service?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;13984545*
> i agree with that. but there's nothign written saying that ALL preorders are LE.
> the one from gamestop amazon and origin are all LE.
> http://www.direct2drive.com/2/10557/product/Buy-Battlefield-3-Download
> ^says nothing about being LE and im sure if i searched i could probably find more. i just think you need to make sure it says LE before you considering preordering it..


I asked D2D if it was LE and they said no.


----------



## Smo

I can't wait for this game - we had a small test build to mess with at work before E3 (I'm a QA Tech for a game developer) and I was hugely impressed with the Frostbite 3 engine.

I'm buying an EVGA GTX 590 Classified - hopefully by release there will be a set of drivers to fully complement the card, and I hope to god it will be able to run this game utterly maxed at 1920x1200!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13997810*
> Alas, a real-life dilemma pilots can face. I think its stupid how quickly choppers can get airborne in BC2. It doesn't have to be project reality realistic, but a good few seconds for spin-up is not outrageous to ask for.
> 
> The choppers also fly like boats in BC2, but that's a different discussion.


In Projet Reality you wait 60 seconds. In reality, you have to do 10 to 60 minutes of preparation and authorizations to go through.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13997810*
> Alas, a real-life dilemma pilots can face. I think its stupid how quickly choppers can get airborne in BC2. It doesn't have to be project reality realistic, but a good few seconds for spin-up is not outrageous to ask for.
> 
> The choppers also fly like boats in BC2, but that's a different discussion.


You would never get off the ground as snipers would camp the chopper like a mofo...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;13999088*
> You would never get off the ground as snipers would camp the chopper like a mofo...


and will get instantly banned by my sexy hammer


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;13999174*
> and will get instantly banned by my sexy hammer


If only you could ban on every server.


----------



## rogueblade

Play Falcon 4.0 with a cold engine start if you want to know what it takes and how long it takes to get off the runway.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


In Projet Reality you wait 60 seconds. In reality, you have to do 10 to 60 minutes of preparation and authorizations to go through.


Yeah, i played around in choppers in PR. While i thought i was doing something wrong at first, it was nice having to wait more than half of a second for the rotors to spin up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


You would never get off the ground as snipers would camp the chopper like a mofo...


Happened in BF2 every once in a while, but i don't think they should avoid spin up time altogether just to avoid a rare occurance. A helicopter is not a car where you turn the key, hit the gas pedal, and you're off.. It doesn't need to be ARMA2/PR like, but a good few seconds would be much better than the insta-airborne boat we get in BC2.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Happened in BF2 every once in a while, but i don't think they should avoid spin up time altogether just to avoid a rare occurance. A helicopter is not a car where you turn the key, hit the gas pedal, and you're off.. It doesn't need to be ARMA2/PR like, but a good few seconds would be much better than the insta-airborne boat we get in BC2.


aww come on its not insta... granted it isn't far from







but its not insta


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Happened in BF2 every once in a while, but i don't think they should avoid spin up time altogether just to avoid a rare occurance. A helicopter is not a car where you turn the key, hit the gas pedal, and you're off.. It doesn't need to be ARMA2/PR like, but a good few seconds would be much better than the insta-airborne boat we get in BC2.


Would help in trying to jump into the chopper as well when they are going to take off.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Would help in trying to jump into the chopper as well when they are going to take off.


this irritates me. you know how often at the beginning of the round people take off in cars all by themselves? and they just leave everyone running behind the vechicles. sometimes i just point and spam ! and u hear the voice over "come pick me up" or "im tired of hoofing it, gimme a ride" and they just keep going. i really wanna kick them at that point...


----------



## PowerTrip

Can't wait for BF3?

have some of this:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this irritates me. you know how often at the beginning of the round people take off in cars all by themselves? and they just leave everyone running behind the vechicles. sometimes i just point and spam ! and u hear the voice over "come pick me up" or "im tired of hoofing it, gimme a ride" and they just keep going. i really wanna kick them at that point...


Yes, it drives me insane. That issue has a rather simple solution, too, which makes it that much more annoying. If the round just started, or your team has no flags at any time in the round, a simple code that won't let vehicles move unless they have more than one occupant would solve that. If someone hops on an ATV, they can't move until someone gets onto the back seat. That, or only lock them in place if someone requests a ride from the person driving it, which would only work at the specified times where the main base is the only spawn point available.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yes, it drives me insane. That issue has a rather simple solution, too, which makes it that much more annoying. If the round just started, or your team has no flags at any time in the round, a simple code that won't let vehicles move unless they have more than one occupant would solve that. If someone hops on an ATV, they can't move until someone gets onto the back seat. That, or only lock them in place if someone requests a ride from the person driving it, which would only work at the specified times where the main base is the only spawn point available.


ive got a solution too. from now on at the beginning of the round ill spawn in as a engineer. can you guess what im gonna do then?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ive got a solution too. from now on at the beginning of the round ill spawn in as a engineer. can you guess what im gonna do then?

















I do this


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ive got a solution too. from now on at the beginning of the round ill spawn in as a engineer. can you guess what im gonna do then?

















*Sees friendly fire is off*


----------



## Zackcy

I'm been enjoying BC2 on the Xbox lately. Much better hit detection then the PC version.

Also, the Apache is soo much more faster and manuevarable.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


*Sees friendly fire is off*










ive seen people killed in destruction with both friendly fire on and off, im not sure whether or not it will work in vehicles... but hey, if ive gotta walk you've gotta walk too


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm been enjoying BC2 on the Xbox lately. Much better hit detection then the PC version.

Also, the Apache is soo much more faster and manuevarable.


The gods will smite you for making a comment like that in here


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm been enjoying BC2 on the Xbox lately. Much better hit detection then the PC version.

Also, the Apache is soo much more faster and manuevarable.


Console has aim-assist though. You can get a headshot from shooting the chest. I do envy the choppers


----------



## Spunkybd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I'm been enjoying BC2 on the Xbox lately. Much better hit detection then the PC version.

Also, the Apache is soo much more faster and manuevarable.


Take the time to play the PC version and you'll be fine. Pit an xbox vs a PC in BF even with your auto-aim, and see who wins. I bet it wont be xbox.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spunkybd*


Take the time to play the PC version and you'll be fine. Pit an xbox vs a PC in BF even with your auto-aim, and see who wins. I bet it wont be xbox.










^this. not just in BF though..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14004157*
> Also, the Apache is soo much more faster and manuevarable.


You mean its on extra super easy mode, as opposed to just easy mode. Try flying the cobra in BF2.


----------



## ULAWE

woo battlefield 3! I preordered it on EA for $60. it says I get 1 free expansion


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14004193*
> ive seen people killed in destruction with both friendly fire on and off, im not sure whether or not it will work in vehicles... but hey, if ive gotta walk you've gotta walk too


Yes, if you blow up a building and have 10 teammates in it they'll all die from your destruction, but you still can't blow up vehicles with rockets if friendly fire is off.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14006702*
> Yes, if you blow up a building and have 10 teammates in it they'll all die from your destruction, but you still can't blow up vehicles with rockets if friendly fire is off.


Confirmation

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pA1zTnCZiQ[/ame]


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14006702*
> Yes, if you blow up a building and have 10 teammates in it they'll all die from your destruction, but you still can't blow up vehicles with rockets if friendly fire is off.


If you ram a friendly helicopter on the pad with a tank, when they try to take off the rotors hit the tanks main gun causing the helo to blow up and the player in it gets a suicide death.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14007307*
> If you ram a friendly helicopter on the pad with a tank, when they try to take off the rotors hit the tanks main gun causing the helo to blow up and the player in it gets a suicide death.


Sounds like a practiced tactic...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14007480*
> Sounds like a practiced tactic...


Nah, some &$*! kept doing it to me on a server long ago. If I'm going to shoot down a friendly chopper I wait till they take off and hit it with an AT4 on the belly causing it to flip. Only on people who fly off by themselves and eject out to just to get up high on sniper spots though.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14007550*
> Nah, some &$*! kept doing it to me on a server long ago.


ahhk, a-holes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14007550*
> Only on people who fly off by themselves and eject out to just to get up high on sniper spots though


Heavy metal wind-generators is my guess!


----------



## dteg

i suck so bad with at4s prolly cuz i dont use them but still. the stationary ones too. anything with air i seem to fail at; flying and rockets just not my thing. u show me the tip of ur head from 1000m away and ima smack it open in 1 shot though..


----------



## SheepMoose

Just uploaded this commentary. Decided to discuss the whole MW3 vs BF3 debate.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs_YOdwUdQ[/ame]

Any more points that I missed on the whole MW3 vs. BF3 issue?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Eww CoD...







What were you using to record that kept making you crash?


----------



## SheepMoose

Apparently a mix between BC2, fraps, and easytune 6 was making me BSOD. Luckily the good people here informed me of it though and all is well now.


----------



## G. Callen

I gotta play BC2 again.







It's been months since I played it. I gotta get on there again some time.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14009117*
> Just uploaded this commentary. Decided to discuss the whole MW3 vs BF3 debate.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUs_YOdwUdQ
> 
> Any more points that I missed on the whole MW3 vs. BF3 issue?


Only point I'm missing from this is how these two games are being compared in the first place. One is run and gun deathmatch and the other is conquest and mission based gameplay.

It's like comparing Unreal Tournament and Team Fortress. No seriously~ it's exactly the same. You have a run and gun death match shooter, and then you have a team based, class based shooter. Both games can have similar modes, capture the flag~ what have you... but they're completely different kinds of shooters.

Nobody compared Battlefield or MW to games like Rainbow Six or Team Fortress or Counterstrike. Why? Because while all are FPS's~ they're not the same kind of game at all.

So why in heaven's name~ why, are these two games being compared AT ALL?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14009831*
> Only point I'm missing from this is how these two games are being compared in the first place. One is run and gun deathmatch and the other is conquest and mission based gameplay.
> 
> It's like comparing Unreal Tournament and Team Fortress. No seriously~ it's exactly the same. You have a run and gun death match shooter, and then you have a team based, class based shooter. Both games can have similar modes, capture the flag~ what have you... but they're completely different kinds of shooters.
> 
> Nobody compared Battlefield or MW to games like Rainbow Six or Team Fortress or Counterstrike. Why? Because while all are FPS's~ they're not the same kind of game at all.
> 
> So why in heaven's name~ why, are these two games being compared AT ALL?


Ask the little kids that argue about BF3 vs. MW3. All I'm doing is bringing my side of the argument into light via video commentary. Yes I didn't bring up every point I wanted to; but I feel I got the message across that BF3 is already looking up to be the next big FPS game on the market. While in my eyes MW3 is a skeptical purchase at this stage.

I'm sorry if my content has offended you but I'm sick of hearing "MW3 will be better because its CALL OF DUTY!!!".
All I was trying to do was explain how BF3 is shaping up as apposed to MW3, and why MW3 is still an iffy decision for a purchase unlike BF3.

Once again, sorry if you didn't like my content.


----------



## Uncivilised

so far bf3 is looking extremely appealing! still... its the final product that matters so i wont really take any sides


----------



## SheepMoose

I think we have ourselves to thank gentlemen!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerandvideogames.com*
> DICE previously revealed that PC is the lead platform for Battlefield 3 because its audience "has been the one complaining".


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/288471/news/dice-unsure-over-battlefield-3-mod-tools/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Battlefield 3 will feature 4 man squads like in Bad Company 2, however, according to DICE's Alan Kertz, who once again confirmed some new info via Twitter, squad spawning has changed compared to Bad Company 2.

In Battlefield 3, the squad members can only spawn on the squad leader, while the squad leader can spawn on any squad member. This seems to be the right way to do it, as Kertz points out: "it keeps pace up without tons of spawns". One of the (minor) problems in Bad Company 2 was that any squad member could spawn on any squad member, meaning, for instance, one player camping behind enemy lines could spawn 3 additional squad mates.

The new system resembles a lot like Battlefield 2, where squad mates could only spawn on the squad leader, while the squad leader had to spawn at the spawn point. on the flip side, this led to a lot of "squad hopping", whereby a player who died would hop to a squad with a leader closest to the action, and spawn on him. Squad hopping was later fixed in a patch.


Source
Discussion thread

Would have seriously liked 6 man squads instead.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Source
Discussion thread

Would have seriously liked 6 man squads instead.


id prefer they keep it the way it is where you can spawn on anyone... i really don't see why they need to change that


----------



## DarwinMoss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


id prefer they keep it the way it is where you can spawn on anyone... i really don't see why they need to change that


I don't get it either. It's one of the best ways to defeat spawn raping is to get a guy out and have a squad spawn on him.

Now we're just suppose to rely on some random guy to hopefully help his squad out? HA!


----------



## thiru

Makes you function like a squad instead of a bunch of people running left and right spawning where it pleases them and preventing everyone spawning on that dude who managed to slip behind enemy lines.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarwinMoss*


I don't get it either. It's one of the best ways to defeat spawn raping is to get a guy out and have a squad spawn on him.

Now we're just suppose to rely on some random guy to hopefully help his squad out? HA!


It's also the best way to simplify spawn raping by having one guy slip in your base and having everyone spawn on him.

And yes, it's called teamwork, something you find in BF games.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Pre-ordered a copy at GameStop. They are going to be having a midnight release at my local store.

I can't wait! Especially since there seems to be a recent uprising of crappy noob servers in BC2. I was actually just at one that said "No high kill ratios allowed" HUH???









I went 75 and 4 the other day in the Apache. I guess I would have been banned for that if not in the right server.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Makes you function like a squad instead of a bunch of people running left and right spawning where it pleases them and preventing everyone spawning on that dude who managed to slip behind enemy lines.


somtimes that 1 spawn behind enemy lines give ur entire team they push they need to actually win. and it provides perfect opportunities for flanking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's also the best way to simplify spawn raping by having one guy slip in your base and having everyone spawn on him.

And yes, it's called teamwork, something *you're supposed* to find in BF games.


fixed that for you. not everyone plays with teamwork in mind. why should we get stuck only spawning on that 1 idiot who just doesn't care and is out in the corner camping far away from the action or just simply in a position where you don't want to be but another squadmate is


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


somtimes that 1 spawn behind enemy lines give ur entire team they push they need to actually win. and it provides perfect opportunities for flanking.

fixed that for you. not everyone plays with teamwork in mind. why should we get stuck only spawning on that 1 idiot who just doesn't care and is out in the corner camping far away from the action or just simply in a position where you don't want to be but another squadmate is


Join another squad...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Join another squad...


you've never been stuck on a losing team where it seems like everyone sucks huh?


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhillyOverclocker*


Pre-ordered a copy at GameStop. They are going to be having a midnight release at my local store.

I can't wait! Especially since there seems to be a recent uprising of crappy noob servers in BC2. I was actually just at one that said "No high kill ratios allowed" HUH???









I went 75 and 4 the other day in the Apache. I guess I would have been banned for that if not in the right server.


How to tell which Gamestop is having a midnight release? Any in NYC area?


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


How to tell which Gamestop is having a midnight release? Any in NYC area?


I asked them. This is here in Philly at the Castor Avenue store, but I don't know about the rest of the Gamestops.

The store is really weird. The kids who work there are incredibly pro-PC and knowledgeable about PC gaming, even though the store doesn't really sell PC games for the most part. It's almost like they sell one thing, but go home and play something totally different. I know at least two of the guys I talk to there have custom PCs.


----------



## rivaldog

Any one have any news on the closed beta for those of us who have purchased the MoH limited edition?


----------



## FourTwoFour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Any one have any news on the closed beta for those of us who have purchased the MoH limited edition?


September


----------



## dteg

wish there was another way to get the beta without buying MoH


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Apparently buying MoH on steam today still gives you the limited edition and the rifle according to steam forums. So you should be able to still get in on the beta. Hopefully bf3 pre-orders get to get in on the beta a couple days afterwards as well.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Any one have any news on the closed beta for those of us who have purchased the MoH limited edition?


Any time before September; within 2 months from now as 2 months from now is August 26.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FourTwoFour*


September


September is open beta.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


wish there was another way to get the beta without buying MoH


September will be open beta, available to more than just those who have MOH. My guess is applications will be taken and access will be granted in small amounts per week as they increase their server capabilities.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FourTwoFour*


September


That's open-beta buddy, I said closed. Open means any one. MoH-LE purchasers were guaranteed access to a separate beta, I am about 99% sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Any time before September. September is open beta. September will be open beta, available to more than just those who have MOH. My guess is applications will be taken and access will be granted in small amounts per week as they increase their server capabilities.


That's what I was thinking, thanks though.


----------



## rivaldog

Woops, double post, please ignore.


----------



## Lune

No1 said there would be closed beta >< so Open Beta is for MOH people, even tho it sounds stupid


----------



## rivaldog

Nope. On my case it says "Beta *INVITATION* included - Battlefield 3 - Limited time offer. See back for details." Invitation means closed.







You don't need to be invited to an open beta and an open beta wouldn't be closed to the public and only for MoH LE purchasers.


----------



## dteg

theres a rifle involved too? i might just buy it so i can be apart of the super awesome club that gets the rifle that prolly doesn't give much of an advantage if any over the other guns =]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14015609*
> Nope. On my case it says "Beta *INVITATION* included - Battlefield 3 - Limited time offer. See back for details." Invitation means closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to be invited to an open beta and an open beta wouldn't be closed to the public and only for MoH LE purchasers.


We all know that, but pretty sure there won't be any


----------



## SheepMoose

From the looks of things, I reckon I would have as much fun just driving a tank around a map on the frostbite 2 engine as I would playing in a game. Seriously this looks fun.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmPIxEFFCz8[/ame]


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14016253*
> We all know that, but pretty sure there won't be any


There will be one, as soon as I get an e-mail for it, I'll let you know. I actually called EA the other day to ask if they had sent them out to make sure I didn't get it in my spam folder and accidentally delete it. The representative actually told me she was waiting for her invitation for the beta as well.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14015609*
> Nope. On my case it says "Beta *INVITATION* included - Battlefield 3 - Limited time offer. See back for details." Invitation means closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to be invited to an open beta and an open beta wouldn't be closed to the public and only for MoH LE purchasers.


It's called being shafted


----------



## SheepMoose

Does anyone know if DICE have spoken about fixing the lerp in BF3? The lerp in BC2 is unbearable sometimes and it makes playing with the scope really frustrating.

Just look here for instance.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE[/ame]


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14017072*
> Does anyone know if DICE have spoken about fixing the lerp in BF3? The lerp in BC2 is unbearable sometimes and it makes playing with the scope really frustrating.
> 
> Just look here for instance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE


if they don't fix this then frostbite 2.0 is a failure end-of-story


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm on expert, but doesn't that just have to do with the latency between the server and the client? That's why you have to lead your targets more in online games...been there since BF 1942, and AFAIK is in CoD, CS, and every other shooter on the market. I could be wrong though.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14017302*
> I'm on expert, but doesn't that just have to do with the latency between the server and the client? That's why you have to lead your targets more in online games...been there since BF 1942, and AFAIK is in CoD, CS, and every other shooter on the market. I could be wrong though.


that could influence it but not that much. its not a few isolated people that complain about it its everyone. people in the same state as the server, people with the fastest internet possible etc. the guys in the video were in an entire server alone.. thats hardly a server on full load... latency might affect it but this problem starts with EA and their horrible hit detection. even knifing a stationary person while you yourself are stationary fails alot thats just bad man...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

EA stated that MOH owners would be invited to the beta within 1 year of MOH's release, so long as the BF3 beta is available by then. Huge disclaimer there. MOH came out October 9, meaning anytime before October MOH owners will be invited to a closed beta. Since DICE/EA stated that an open beta will be held in September, that means a closed beta "should" be in August, or maybe just a week or two before it goes open. Sh** goes wrong. Plans change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *http://www.medalofhonor.com/battlefield3*
> Want to be among the first to get hands-on with Battlefield 3? If you own Medal of Honor Limited Edition you will receive an invitation to the Battlefield 3 beta within 12-months following the release of Medal of Honor. Beta offer is contingent on Beta availability within 12 months of Medal of Honor release.


----------



## superhead91

I've had some hit box issues but never any as bad as that video


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I discussed this a couple pages back. DICE had this fixed at one time but then a new update came out and reverted the fixes. There also used to be settings you could add to the config file to fix it. DICE has said they averaged the hitboxes for 100 ping. Seems more like 500ms to me.

Which reminds me, I was going to take some screenshots of how your 1st person view is from your stomach.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14017532*
> I've had some hit box issues but never any as bad as that video


The runner in that video obviously had 200+ ping. That problem is nowhere near as bad as he makes it out to be. I mean, it happens, but it's not 100% of the time like when he was testing. I don't really get why most of BC2's servers are so weak. It's hard for me to find one where I get less than 100 lately. One of the best servers I've ever played on was in Brazil and I had 10-20 ping there.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah that was pretty ridiculous


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14017597*
> The runner in that video obviously had 200+ ping. That problem is nowhere near as bad as he makes it out to be. I mean, it happens, but it's not 100% of the time like when he was testing. I don't really get why most of BC2's servers are so weak. It's hard for me to find one where I get less than 100 lately. One of the best servers I've ever played on was in Brazil and I had 10-20 ping there.


i've been a sniper in every single FPS game ive ever played. including bc2 and i can agree its not actually as bad as shown in the video but at LEAST 2/5 shots that happens to me. and as for rubber knives? ive stabbed someone 5 times before the person not die turn around knife me once and down i go..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14017656*
> i've been a sniper in every single FPS game ive ever played. including bc2 and i can agree its not actually as bad as shown in the video but at LEAST 2/5 shots that happens to me. and as for rubber knives? ive stabbed someone 5 times before the person not die turn around knife me once and down i go..


All lag. The bad hitbox definitely doesn't happen to me 2/5 times as I have a high ratio of headshots to sniper rifle kills and I never aim "behind" a runner to compensate for a lagging hitbox. Knifing: always happened in BF2 and BC2. It annoys me, but oh well, nothing we can do.


----------



## tx-jose

So do I get to play BF3 in the closed beta?? I did pre order MOH on steam but i think its just the regular one lol


----------



## SheepMoose

Actually in the description of that video it clearly states that the ping was somewhere around 30. I'd be interested to see if we have any of these problems in BF3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14017698*
> All lag. The bad hitbox definitely doesn't happen to me 2/5 times as I have a high ratio of headshots to sniper rifle kills and I never aim "behind" a runner to compensate for a lagging hitbox. Knifing: always happened in BF2 and BC2. It annoys me, but oh well, nothing we can do.


ive never tried that aiming behind strategy, frankly never heard of it until i saw that video... well maybe you're just lucky idk, it happens to me all the time especially with shotguns and snipers.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;14017699*
> So do I get to play BF3 in the closed beta?? I did pre order MOH on steam but i think its just the regular one lol


No it is for those who purchased the Limited Edition only.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14017975*
> No it is for those who purchased the Limited Edition only.


(insert foul language)

lol oh well


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose;14018010*
> (insert foul language)
> 
> lol oh well


You can thank me later







Perhaps, when they get that back in stock if they do


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14018092*
> You can thank me later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps, when they get that back in stock if they do


later later...when it gets back into stock lol!!


----------



## rivaldog

Lol


----------



## Higgins

They deleted the tweet, and you don't have to believe me, but zh1nt0 responded to a tweet asking if there was going to be a separate closed beta for MoH LE owners, and zh1nt0 said that the open/september beta was for MoH LE owners.

Wish i had gotten a screen cap, because i haven't been able to find that tweet since i read it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14018591*
> They deleted the tweet, and you don't have to believe me, but zh1nt0 responded to a tweet asking if there was going to be a separate closed beta for MoH LE owners, and zh1nt0 said that the open/september beta was for MoH LE owners.
> 
> Wish i had gotten a screen cap, because i haven't been able to find that tweet since i read it.


That... doesn't make sense, and would probably explain why it was deleted. Open beta means exactly that... it's open to anyone who wishes to play. Limiting availability to just MOHLE owners is NOT an open beta.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14018854*
> That... doesn't make sense, and would probably explain why it was deleted. Open beta means exactly that... it's open to anyone who wishes to play. Limiting availability to just MOHLE owners is NOT an open beta.


Of course it does. If it's true it means MOH LE owners got shafted and their beta invitation is just that: an email invitation to an (open) beta. Was it ever written that the promised invitation was to a closed beta? I doubt it.

And the fact that it was deleted doesn't mean anything: it's either because it's false or because it's true and Dice/EA didn't want to trigger a ****storm by revealing it.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14018854*
> That... doesn't make sense, and would probably explain why it was deleted. Open beta means exactly that... it's open to anyone who wishes to play. Limiting availability to just MOHLE owners is NOT an open beta.


I was under the impression that the people who bought into the MOHLE pre-order incentive had exclusive access to the BF3 beta. That is what was supposed to be from the beginning. I was also led to believe from various sources (and word of THE mouths from E3) that the beta for BF3 would be tested in stages. MOHLE pre-orders first then the open beta. Are they going back on their word and disregarding the people that pre-ordered? To be honest I don't think they have enough people to beta test since MoH was so bad. I participated in the MoH beta. I didn't pre-order. just saying.

So uhh, whats the word on this?


----------



## rivaldog

I love MoH, I think its a lot of fun, it was nice to see a new idea over kill streaks, love the score chain.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

It never said exclusive access. Just that you would be invited to the beta.


----------



## Lune

told you, it doesn't say closed beta and no1 knows if there will be any... open beta is for people with MOH limited edition, dont care tho... better than nothing.


----------



## Ishinomori

If you think about it, how many people are going to want to BETA test BF3... Everyone.

Even though it will be an Open Beta, it doesnt mean that they will have enough room for everyone to participate, so having an INVITATION means you have a reserved seat, and know you will be able to join without your seat being taken...

IMO that is how they intended the invitations to be...

2c


----------



## hydropwnics

will BF3 have voIP? i really hope it does


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Even though it will be an Open Beta, it doesnt mean that they will have enough room for everyone to participate,* so having an INVITATION means you have a reserved seat*, and know you will be able to join without your seat being taken...

IMO that is how they intended the invitations to be...

2c


Pretty much my conclusion as well. I've heard whispers about a closed dev beta already underway too, so i wouldn't be crossing my fingers about a closed MoH beta. Good thing too, because i was tempted to pick up a LE at BB but not for just a guaranteed spot in an open beta.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


If you think about it, *how many people are going to want to BETA test BF3... Everyone.*


That's why they should only do a closed beta for MoH LE purchasers


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Pretty much my conclusion as well. I've heard whispers about a closed dev beta already underway too, so i wouldn't be crossing my fingers about a closed MoH beta. Good thing too, because i was tempted to pick up a LE at BB but not for just a guaranteed spot in an open beta.


On that note as well, everyone with BF3 pre-orders *SHOULD* get a reserved seat in the BETA anyway, try-before-you-buy as it were...

I haven't pre-ordered yet as im after a collectors edition, if they dont release one by the end of july ill just pick up a key for $20USD and buy the expansion when they release it.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I discussed this a couple pages back. DICE had this fixed at one time but then a new update came out and reverted the fixes. There also used to be settings you could add to the config file to fix it. DICE has said they averaged the hitboxes for 100 ping. Seems more like 500ms to me.

Which reminds me, I was going to take some screenshots of how your 1st person view is from your stomach.


yup, still waiting for those.

also that config never worked. people have torn apart bc2 and never found that string in it, its in bf2, but not bc2.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Does anyone know if DICE have spoken about fixing the lerp in BF3? The lerp in BC2 is unbearable sometimes and it makes playing with the scope really frustrating.

Just look here for instance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE


This happens to me EVERY TIME I play BC2.

And there is nothing to fix it like in BF2. It does not matter how high or how low ping I have, it still happens. 
I have tried SO many servers, and even if I find servers that have 10-20ping this still happens. 100ping+ same thing....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


On that note as well, everyone with BF3 pre-orders *SHOULD* get a reserved seat in the BETA anyway, try-before-you-buy as it were...

I haven't pre-ordered yet as im after a collectors edition, if they dont release one by the end of july ill just pick up a key for $20USD and buy the expansion when they release it.


With the crap storm that came with the physical warfare pre-order exclusive thing, I don't think EA/DICE will be adding anything else to pre-orders. I actually think those with BF vet status should be given BF3 beta access, or be able to redeem their BF2 key for a BF3 beta key.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


With the crap storm that came with the physical warfare pre-order exclusive thing, I don't think EA/DICE will be adding anything else to pre-orders. I actually think those with BF vet status should be given BF3 beta access, or be able to redeem their BF2 key for a BF3 beta key.


They said they will be releasing more things in the future... ill try to find the source...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



DICE are going to detail further pre-release offers over the next two weeks to "avoid confusion."


Source posted 16th of june... that gives them 4 days to detail further bonuses -_-'


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14017072*
> Does anyone know if DICE have spoken about fixing the lerp in BF3? The lerp in BC2 is unbearable sometimes and it makes playing with the scope really frustrating.
> 
> Just look here for instance.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJHRsojelE


Oh so it's not my imagination after all..
I can't count how many times that has annoyed me.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

So I just sold my 4870X2 for $240. I ordered a GTX570 for $360 - $30 rebate for $320. I think I came out ok? LOL.

I hope it's ok to post this eBay link here since the auction already ended.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...1#ht_500wt_949


----------



## Lune

Yeah good deal







I am gonna sell 5970's and get a gtx 590 but need to find some good european website ><


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14036055*
> So I just sold my 4870X2 for $240. I ordered a GTX570 for $360 - $30 rebate for $320. I think I came out ok? LOL.
> 
> I hope it's ok to post this eBay link here since the auction already ended.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160607798961#ht_500wt_949


That was a nice move!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14036073*
> Yeah good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna sell 5970's and get a gtx 590 but need to find some good european website ><


I would not buy the GTX590 considering it has power phase issues and they can blow up if OC'ed, not to mention they're capped with drivers.









I'd rather grab an HD6990 or wait for next gen cards.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14036073*
> Yeah good deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am gonna sell 5970's and get a gtx 590 but need to find some good european website ><


Running your resolution you would want 2x 3gb 580's!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14037132*
> That was a nice move!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not buy the GTX590 considering it has power phase issues and they can blow up if OC'ed, not to mention they're capped with drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather grab an HD6990 or wait for next gen cards.


I was thinking of 6990 but man the drivers I am so sick of them :<

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14037193*
> Running your resolution you would want 2x 3gb 580's!


I got 3x screens for sony vegas and stuff like that, not for games


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14037197*
> I was thinking of 6990 but man the drivers I am so sick of them :<
> 
> I got 3x screens for sony vegas and stuff like that, not for games


I'm currently at 11.6 + 11.6 CAP 1 and my 6970's run smooth like butter in 99.9% of the games...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14037197*
> I was thinking of 6990 but man the drivers I am so sick of them :<
> 
> I got 3x screens for sony vegas and stuff like that, not for games


Whats sony vegas?

Digital Vegas?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14037325*
> Whats sony vegas?
> 
> Digital Vegas?


http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/vegassoftware

3 screens for video editing, browsing and stuff like that







games on 1 screen


----------



## Stealth Pyros

kcuestag, we need to chill out and play already! My GTX570 arrived; when I get home I'm popping it in, but I need to be away from the computer for a bit, due to some wife complaints. I'll be on all night tonight though.







Heck, if you're down, I wouldn't mind playing some Project Reality BF2. I never got to enjoy Project Reality that much.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14037453*
> kcuestag, we need to chill out and play already! My GTX570 arrived; when I get home I'm popping it in, but I need to be away from the computer for a bit, due to some wife complaints. I'll be on all night tonight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, if you're down, I wouldn't mind playing some Project Reality BF2. I never got to enjoy Project Reality that much.


A bunch of us are playing PR tonight. I'll get you on steam.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14037132*
> I would not buy the GTX590 considering it has power phase issues and they can blow up if OC'ed, not to mention they're capped with drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather grab an HD6990 or wait for next gen cards.


590s do not blow up, even if OC'ed. There is extremely limited amount of proof of 590s going up in flames. The amounts that have gone bad are pretty normal.

That said, about the only bad thing I can see at the moment is the OCing potential. The driver/bios issues are mostly for EVGA cards (to an extent but it's a long story, I've not even noticed anything with my asus one). Single display performance is excellent and Nvidia has better support for newer games and usually fixes stuff fairly quickly (compare nvidia DA2 problems to AMD crysis 2 problems for example. DA2 got fixed in no time and crysis 2 still has some problems with amd.)

Also with a 6990 you're pretty much screwed with the horrible noise the fan makes unless you spend a 100+ more dollars on a waterblock. Assuming you already had a loop and enough rad to support it.

/rant, got carried away.

OT: lately I've been encountering a weird problem. Some of my friends who game on a PC seem to be kind of hating BF3 because they think they can't max the game and according to them it makes the game bad or unplayable. I've tried to explain that it'll still look really good on lesser settings but I just keep getting the same line over and over again: 'If I can't max it I'm not getting my money's worth' Argh, so annoying. Since when has scalability across different levels of HW been a bad thing? It's not as if you would be getting less out of a game if someone else can kick up the GFX a notch more...

sigh.


----------



## ULAWE

I hope my old 5970s can do the job still


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;14039084*
> /rant, got carried away.
> 
> OT: lately I've been encountering a weird problem. Some of my friends who game on a PC seem to be kind of hating BF3 because they think they can't max the game and according to them it makes the game bad or unplayable. I've tried to explain that it'll still look really good on lesser settings but I just keep getting the same line over and over again: 'If I can't max it I'm not getting my money's worth' Argh, so annoying. Since when has scalability across different levels of HW been a bad thing? It's not as if you would be getting less out of a game if someone else can kick up the GFX a notch more...
> 
> sigh.


Ask them if they think that if developers continued to release the exact same game across all platforms, and therefore putting a cap on PC graphics, would be "getting their moneys worth." PC gaming is the best for a reason, and it takes some money to get there sometimes. If you spend the minimum, you're going to end up spending more money sooner if you want to keep up with new games. I bought a quad core phenom and 5870 before the school year last year. It cost be a bit of cash, but i have been able to max every game i owned and have bought to this day.

I could have saved a bit of money and gotten a 5770, but it would have depreciated much, _much_ sooner than my 5870, and i would have been itching for an upgrade sooner.

The motto that i go by is "buy it nice, or buy it twice."


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;14039084*
> 590s do not blow up, even if OC'ed. There is extremely limited amount of proof of 590s going up in flames. The amounts that have gone bad are pretty normal.
> 
> That said, about the only bad thing I can see at the moment is the OCing potential. The driver/bios issues are mostly for EVGA cards (to an extent but it's a long story, I've not even noticed anything with my asus one). Single display performance is excellent and Nvidia has better support for newer games and usually fixes stuff fairly quickly (compare nvidia DA2 problems to AMD crysis 2 problems for example. DA2 got fixed in no time and crysis 2 still has some problems with amd.)
> 
> Also with a 6990 you're pretty much screwed with the horrible noise the fan makes unless you spend a 100+ more dollars on a waterblock. Assuming you already had a loop and enough rad to support it.
> 
> /rant, got carried away.
> 
> OT: lately I've been encountering a weird problem. Some of my friends who game on a PC seem to be kind of hating BF3 because they think they can't max the game and according to them it makes the game bad or unplayable. I've tried to explain that it'll still look really good on lesser settings but I just keep getting the same line over and over again: 'If I can't max it I'm not getting my money's worth' Argh, so annoying. Since when has scalability across different levels of HW been a bad thing? It's not as if you would be getting less out of a game if someone else can kick up the GFX a notch more...
> 
> sigh.


Rofl exactly







I love how in BC2 high is same as medium... but medium gives ya way more FPS.. all of us will be able to enjoy the game me thinks ;d

about 6990 I dont mind the noise what I mean is that I will have to put it under water anyway so .. no noise







still, 6990 = 2GB pure card while 590 is 1.5


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14037453*
> kcuestag, we need to chill out and play already! My GTX570 arrived; when I get home I'm popping it in, but I need to be away from the computer for a bit, due to some wife complaints. I'll be on all night tonight though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, if you're down, I wouldn't mind playing some Project Reality BF2. I never got to enjoy Project Reality that much.


Nice! Enjoy the card.









I actually thought about trading for a pair of GTX570's, but I then realized the 6970's are just as good or slightly better at stock, and I would lose some cash too, so I am keeping my lovely 6970's.









I am going to sleep now, I need to wake up early to take the dog to the veterinary, but we should definitely play some tomorrow.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


about 6990 I dont mind the noise what I mean is that I will have to put it under water anyway so .. no noise







still, 6990 = 2GB pure card while 590 is 1.5


570 is 2.5GB.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


570 is 2.5GB.










The NEW 570 is 2.5GB, the standard ones are 1.2.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The NEW 570 is 2.5GB, the standard ones are 1.2.


2 days old is old tech







haha
Really thogh, no one should be buying the old 570s anymore with their low mem and poor VRMs. They're pretty nice now.


----------



## Ishinomori

I'm starting to think with the next gen if cards there will be alot more VRam on board, with the amount of people jumping on the Eyefinty/NVSurround bandwagon, there is definitely demand for it.


----------



## TMallory

The benchmarks/beta/requirements can't be released soon enough. I wanna know what kind of beast will be required to run this


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14042221*
> 2 days old is old tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> Really thogh, no one should be buying the old 570s anymore with their low mem and poor VRMs. They're pretty nice now.


Well, I JUST bought a 1.25GB 570. I sold my 4870X2 for $250, and got the 570 for $330 after rebate. The 2.5GB 570 goes for a bit more and I didn't want to spend more out of pocket. It doesn't bother me knowing that a 2.5GB 570 is out that costs $400. When I feel the itch to upgrade, I'll be able to sell my 570 just like I sold my 4870X2 lol, or add a second 570.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'll probably need to OC my CPU to get some decent frames on this.. hm
Wondering if I should pick up an extra 6970 as well.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14046573*
> I'll probably need to OC my CPU to get some decent frames on this.. hm
> Wondering if I should pick up an extra 6970 as well.


theres no need that would be overkill unless your runing eyefinity lol, but it will look nice in ur case so do it!


----------



## superhead91

*sigh* All this talk of new video cards. I think it's time I upgrade, especially since I can't play Crysis 2 maxed out with the DX11 and high res textures. Makes me worry about BF3...


----------



## Lune

Yeah I am getting a GTX 590.. many would agree that 6990 is better (even price wise) but I want to try nVidia.


----------



## superhead91

I kinda want to wait for the 7000 series... I don't really want to go nvidia since my board can't do SLI


----------



## Lune

Lol yeah I want new 7000 series too but they won't come out before BF3







((


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14048872*
> Yeah I am getting a GTX 590.. many would agree that 6990 is better (even price wise) but I want to try nVidia.


as long as you don't overvolt, and you don't overclock too high, you should be fine.
the 590 is a lot quieter than the 6990 if u don't watercool.
so if you get 590, don't waste money on watercooling it


----------



## rivaldog

Geez... you guys are worried about playing BF3? With money for 590's, for 6990's and even just 570's? Take a look at my rig... And before any one asks, yes, that is legitimately my processor. And yes, some one had to ask that before.







I'd kill for those cards to be in my budget.


----------



## Vorgier

I think people are worrying too much.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14050340*
> I think people are worrying too much.


I am thinking the same, except me, I can't worry enough with this rig and almost no income







Honestly, if one GTX 460 1GB can completely max out BF3 at 1920x1200 with avg 44 frames, I think it could max BF3 for me at 1920x1080 no AA with minimum frames being right around 30. If not, then 460's in SLI should be able to do it. Those are my thoughts. We'll just have to wait for the beta I suppose XP


----------



## BreakDown

some multiplayer gameplay from BF3. Beware its recorded with a microwave

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucjhE...tailpage#t=31s


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14050655*
> some multiplayer gameplay from BF3. Beware its recorded with a microwave
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucjhEMN5_EI&feature=player_detailpage#t=31s


Just watch the videos on my channel, at least it's better









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&hd=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rg3a3U32Kp0&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


I think people are worrying too much.


Yeah me too.....i was worrying about whether to get a 580, 2 580s etc... Ive decided 2 is too much money lol so im just waiting for the system requirements to be released and maybe some feedback from the beta. Im definately waiting for ivy bridge as my CPU is fine atm however i dont know what to do regarding kepler......do i wait or not? lol. Only the system requirements and beta feedback will tell.

.......I cant wait!


----------



## kcuestag

So... Do you guys think Steam will have Battlefield 3 for pre-order at all?

I think so, or at least, I really hope so.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So... Do you guys think Steam will have Battlefield 3 for pre-order at all?

I think so, or at least, I really hope so.










Oh noes. Not this discussion again


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So... Do you guys think Steam will have Battlefield 3 for pre-order at all?

I think so, or at least, I really hope so.










its what im holding out for.. but if 2-3 days before release they don't ima run crying to origin and buy it


----------



## Higgins

Or bypass Origin and buy a physical copy?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Or bypass Origin and buy a physical copy?


thats the one thing that will never happen... ive got a physical copy of 2142 and whenever i move ive gotta lug it around with me. im never doing that again. fully digital from now on


----------



## rivaldog

Dude, *lug* it around with you? Are you a leprechaun or something? The case weighs like.. 8 ounces. Getting a physical copy is the best part about having games. It's like Digital music vs. physical music collections. You can physically hold on to it and prove it's yours and you paid for it, and you get to look at the bad @$$ album art all the time and its cooler to show off. Same for video games.

EDIT: Ok so having a physical copy of an album doesn't prove you paid for it, but you get my point.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Dude, *lug* it around with you? Are you a leprechaun or something? The case weighs like.. 8 ounces. Getting a physical copy is the best part about having games. It's like Digital music vs. physical music collections. You can physically hold on to it and prove it's yours and you paid for it, and you get to look at the bad @$$ album art all the time and its cooler to show off. Same for video games.

EDIT: Ok so having a physical copy of an album doesn't prove you paid for it, but you get my point.


i move around alot traveling on planes etc. and i usually keep those cd's in my laptop bag and the case and the cd in a laptop bag makes it very oblong and to have more than one would be quite annoying to say the least.... its not that its heavy its that its annoying


----------



## Higgins

Last time i bought a retail copy was in high school. All my game purchases have been through steam, but if BF3 is not coming out on Steam, hard-copy it is.


----------



## SheepMoose

I had a dream last night that I was reading the BF3 pre-release wiki.
There was a page called "killstreaks".

I woke up sweating, screaming, hoping it wasn't real.


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


I had a dream last night that I was reading the BF3 pre-release wiki.
There was a page called "killstreaks".

I woke up sweating, screaming, hoping it wasn't real.












Anyway, highly doubt it will come to steam. Gonna go for a hard copy.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


I had a dream last night that I was reading the BF3 pre-release wiki.
There was a page called "killstreaks".

I woke up sweating, screaming, hoping it wasn't real.


well if you're an admin for a server you can implement messages that recognize kill streaks in a server, we tried it for a bit but it got annoying when it kept flashing in the MIDDLE of your screen so we took it off =/


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


well if you're an admin for a server you can implement messages that recognize kill streaks in a server, we tried it for a bit but it got annoying when it kept flashing in the MIDDLE of your screen so we took it off =/


I get annoyed at that popping up in the chat. I don't want to know whose on a killstreak of what in a gametype like rush :/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


its what im holding out for.. but if 2-3 days before release they don't ima run crying to origin and buy it


Same here...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Last time i bought a retail copy was in high school. All my game purchases have been through steam, but if BF3 is not coming out on Steam, hard-copy it is.


As long as the Hard-Copy has an Online Activation option like BFBC2 had, so we don't need the DVD, I'll buy it retail. But I'll try to buy it on Steam until the day before release, if not, like dteg said, I'll go crying somewhere and buy it retail.









I just love Steam;

http://steamcommunity.com/id/kcuestag/games?tab=all

I probably bought 99.9% of my games on Steam over the past 2-3 years, except for the ones that never came to Steam like Starcraft II (Ofc I expected it since it's a Blizzard game







), WoW Cataclysm... etc

But if a game I want is available on Steam, I'll definitely buy it there.


----------



## SheepMoose

Started working on a montage. I know it's in the wrong forum but I'd love some input into it if possible.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FqDSReJgxQ[/ame]

Unfortunately a couple of key clips went missing, so the clips are sub-standard so far.


----------



## kcuestag

So.....

Amazon UK -> 28th October, 2011.
Origin (from Spain) -> 27th November, 2011.

Please tell me Origin has a typo?


----------



## superhead91

Has anyone actually bought anything from Origin yet?


----------



## DeaDLocK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14056668*
> So.....
> 
> Amazon UK -> 28th October, 2011.
> Origin (from Spain) -> 27th November, 2011.
> 
> Please tell me Origin has a typo?


It says 25th Oct 2011 for USA - lol that's odd as EU is supposed to be getting it first!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeaDLocK;14056850*
> It says 25th Oct 2011 for USA - lol that's odd as EU is supposed to be getting it first!


BFBC2 came out on a Tuesday for USA, and Thursday for Europe, but EA screwed the dates and Europe was able to play it from Tuesday too.









What's the real date for USA and Europe for BF3?


----------



## TMallory

Medic and Assault classes have merged. Assault class can drop med-kits, promoting more health packs on the field.

Support class returns. Can use LMGs as well as bipods, able to deploy while prone and on chest high walls. Will be able to gain points by giving suppressive fire.

Regional vehical damage. Target treads of tank to break them and stop tank, target turret to put turret out of commission, etc.

Customizable and collectable dogtags. Only able to collect by performing stealth kills, not just any knife kill.

Sniper rifle sway returns. Players will have to hold breath to steady their aim. Snipers able to attatch bipods to their rifles.

Engineers get under-barrel flashlights. Can be very blinding when aimed at a player at close range.

Squad Leader Spawning. Squads are still 4 players, but players can only spawn on the Squad Leader, where as the Squad Leader can spawn on any of his squadmates.

Weapons will have 3 attatchment slots.

No magnum ammo, or any other damage increasing perk/attatchment.


----------



## SheepMoose

Sounds good. Love how the assaults can't give themselves more ammo while sitting back. Sniper sway is good news too, just hope it's not over the top.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14057490*
> Sounds good. Love how the assaults can't give themselves more ammo while sitting back. Sniper sway is good news too, just hope it's not over the top.


i said assault and medic merged for more medic packs on the field but who drops ammo? or have they completely taken that out...

as for the sniper sway its getting pretty realistic now im gonna have to hold my breath while calculating bullet drop and anticipating movements (provided they even fix the hit reg)


----------



## 13321G4

medic, or support, drops ammo


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt;14058053*
> medic, or support, drops ammo


would have to be support then. otherwise the medic/assault will be able to drop both health and ammo


----------



## Ishinomori

i want 6man squads gawd-damnit!

its hard sometimes having to have 2, 3 squads when you only need 2 max


----------



## Ishinomori

only support drops ammo, medic/assault drop medpaks


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14057452*
> 
> Regional vehical damage. Target treads of tank to break them and stop tank, target turret to put turret out of commission, etc.
> 
> Sniper rifle sway returns. Players will have to hold breath to steady their aim. Snipers able to attatch bipods to their rifles.
> 
> Weapons will have 3 attatchment slots.


Nice. Being able to stop a tank in its tracks and then running away sounds like fun trolling.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14056345*
> Started working on a montage. I know it's in the wrong forum but I'd love some input into it if possible.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FqDSReJgxQ
> 
> Unfortunately a couple of key clips went missing, so the clips are sub-standard so far.


Awesome!
I think you're my new best friend, you're the first person I've come across in a very long time who listens to TDWP and Mortal Treason.


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


would have to be support then. otherwise the medic/assault will be able to drop both health and ammo


I meant medic (from BC2), or from now on known as support (guys with LMG), drops ammo.


----------



## Amhro

i wonder if i will be able to run bf3 with my 4850 at least at medium? 
im running bc2 on high, with 75 fps


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


i wonder if i will be able to run bf3 with my 4850 at least at medium? 
im running bc2 on high, with 75 fps


If earlier statements such as, "if you can run BC2 right now, you'll be able to run BF3 as well" are true I would assume so. Since it's geared towards the PC, it should scale nicely.

Also, *another $5 BC2 sale for people who missed out on the last one! *


----------



## sew333

Give me this game **** ! O.O


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


im running bc2 on high, with 75 fps


I severely doubt that. What resolution?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Also, *another $5 BC2 sale for people who missed out on the last one! *


Im not sure if this is applicable to the UK? I would get this otherwise!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I severely doubt that. What resolution?


1280x1024
19' display


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


1280x1024
19' display


No wonder why you were getting such high frame rate.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No wonder why you were getting such high frame rate.










hey my 19" non widescreen gets like 50FPS in BF2 with SB no GPU









19" FTW


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14074075*
> No wonder why you were getting such high frame rate.


lets laugh both...


----------



## SheepMoose

Posted a thread but thought I'd post it here too.

I recently found this glitch and was wondering if anyone knew a fix for it:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq3sbktaFX4[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Video not available.


----------



## SheepMoose

Weird :s


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Posted a thread but thought I'd post it here too.

I recently found this glitch and was wondering if anyone knew a fix for it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq3sbktaFX4


Your scope losing it's zoom? I've had that happen to me tons of times...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Posted a thread but thought I'd post it here too.

I recently found this glitch and was wondering if anyone knew a fix for it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jq3sbktaFX4


That's been in the game forever. You have to wait 5 seconds after spawning in before you zoom in. Try throwing a grenade and swapping to a weapon real fast. That's even more fun.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt;14080994*
> Your scope losing it's zoom? I've had that happen to me tons of times...


It's a common glitch in BC2 and farking annoying!


----------



## dteg

that glitch has made me miss out on so many kills... *sigh*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

That bug is only on servers that have modified spawn timers. On servers with the default spawn timer, it doesn't happen.


----------



## superhead91

The most annoying glitch is no red dot on the G36 on hardcore...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


That bug is only on servers that have modified spawn timers. On servers with the default spawn timer, it doesn't happen.


whats the default spawn time


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


The most annoying glitch is no red dot on the G36 on hardcore...


Wait, there's a G36c weapon?

Like this one?










Which class? What name in-game?

That's my favorite weapon!! Didn't even know it was on BFBC2?


----------



## superhead91

Excuse me... MG36


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Excuse me... MG36


Awww... You got me all excited about the G36c.









Do we know if Battlefield 3 will have the G36c?

Probably one of my favorite weapons in real life.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Awww... You got me all excited about the G36c.









Do we know if Battlefield 3 will have the G36c?

Probably one of my favorite weapons in real life.


Lol... sorry about that... I haven't played BC2 in a few weeks so I couldn't remember exactly.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Lol... sorry about that... I haven't played BC2 in a few weeks so I couldn't remember exactly.


No problem, I played BFBC2 non-stop since release, I knew it wasn't there, but you kinda made me doubt about it and open the game to check it.


----------



## dteg

i thought maybe it was a mistake and he just meant the G3... but [email protected]


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RlndVt*


I meant medic (from BC2), or from now on known as support (guys with LMG), drops ammo.












You've never played BF2 have you? I ask because you say Medics will be "from now on known as support" when actually the support class was around since BF2. Perhaps in Vietnam too. I may load up Vietnam to double check that. I was pretty pissed to see it removed in Bad Company 2. Happy to see it back.

Also to clear this up, the medic is not now known as support. Medic and Assault have simply merged, so they both can throw med kits down. They are both still in the game, at least they were at E3. I got an e-mail about the 40+ wins and 60+ nominations that BF3 got at E3, and there was a man with a blonde fat top there interviewing people playing BF3 and he was asking some one to explain to him his role, which he was playing as a medic and he pointed out that you could revive some one, and when he tried the body disappeared and he didn't revive him just yet. So Medic and Assault are still in the game, and Support has been added back in. You worded what you said kind of weird...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*











You've never played BF2 have you? I ask because you say Medics will be "from now on known as support" when actually the support class was around since BF2. Perhaps in Vietnam too. I may load up Vietnam to double check that. I was pretty pissed to see it removed in Bad Company 2. Happy to see it back.

Also to clear this up, the medic is not now known as support. Medic and Assault have simply merged, *so they both can throw med kits down*. They are both still in the game, at least they were at E3. I got an e-mail about the 40+ wins and 60+ nominations that BF3 got at E3, and there was a man with a blonde fat top there interviewing people playing BF3 and he was asking some one to explain to him his role, which he was playing as a medic and he pointed out that you could revive some one, and when he tried the body disappeared and he didn't revive him just yet. So Medic and Assault are still in the game, and Support has been added back in. You worded what you said kind of weird...


so ur saying theres gonna be:
medissault
support
engineer
recon

?
and ur also saying both support and medissault can throw med packs???


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


whats the default spawn time


I think it's 12 seconds.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


so ur saying theres gonna be:
medissault
support
engineer
recon

?
and ur also saying both support and medissault can throw med packs???


No, check out the first post in this thread. It lists and describes each of the four classes. Support throws ammo. Assualt as it's called in BF2/3 throws out med kits. Think of it as a combat medic rather than just a medic.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone knows if the G36c will come in Battlefield 3?

<3 G36c


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14085967*
> Anyone knows if the G36c will come in Battlefield 3?
> 
> <3 G36c


Well we haven't seen it in any of the gameplay vids.

There was that one in depth analysis of the Metro game play which zoomed in on each kill on the top left of the screen to figure out what weapons would be in the game.

One that I am very happy to see is the AK-74(M), I think it was the 'M'. So sick of the AK-47 being repeated over and over in video games just because of it's celebrity status. The AK-74M is much more modern and uses a 5.45 x 39mm round and is the standard issue rifle in Russia. They don't use the AK47!


----------



## kcuestag

I just want the G36c and I'll be happy.


----------



## Zackcy

I can't play BC2. I'm forcing myself. It hurts.....................

Am going to continue staring at the beta invite pass thing from MOH.


----------



## TMallory

Its scary, I still find myself impressed with BC2's graphics. BF3 is going to be pretty crazy. I just hope they let it breathe and not go the COD route and start making a new one every year.

I hope after BF3 in October we get a Vietnam/2142-type game on the same engine two years later.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14085940*
> No, check out the first post in this thread. It lists and describes each of the four classes. Support throws ammo. Assualt as it's called in BF2/3 throws out med kits. Think of it as a combat medic rather than just a medic.


thats what i understood it to be, but his post confused me


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14086334*
> I just want the G36c and I'll be happy.


+1 love that gun!


----------



## XAnarchy

MG3 anyone?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XAnarchy*


MG3 anyone?


much love. Hope it makes a return.


----------



## Canadatron

I'm really looking forward to this title. I'm actually building my current machine with the game in mind. After seeing the "gameplay" trailer I've been sold. the environment is AMAZING, as are the explosions. (like the grenade blowing the balcony apart in the trailer)

Having the Frostbite 2 engine behind this is going to be amazing and it makes the game SO much more immersive. Combine that with the fact that it's a TRUE PC game, not just a console port pandering to PC gamers.

I have enjoyed the CoD franchise in the past but it's too much of a "shooter" and not enough of an experience. That doesn't quite sound the way I'd like it to, but I'm having trouble putting my thoughts to pixels right now in this regard. BF3 is going to take more than some perks and a stereotyped load out to succeed in, it's the team based play that will more often than not drive the game.

The tweaking and tuning of my rig will continue until the game drops I figure, until then it's just me overclocking, cooling, modding, and stabilizing until the next chapter in the franchise.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14088447*
> +1 love that gun!


+2 I love that baby too







!!


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14085748*
> so ur saying theres gonna be:
> medissault
> support
> engineer
> recon
> 
> ?
> and ur also saying both support and medissault can throw med packs???


No, if who ever said that Assault and Medic merged is correct, then there is:
Medic
Assault
Engineer
Support
Recon

Support throws ammo - Assault and Medic throw med kits - if they truly did merge. I know for a fact 100% medic is in the game as of E3, a man playing medic was interviewed and asked about it in a video. Medic is only class that can revive though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

...

Assault - Has rifles, healing kit, reviving kit. If you pick a grenade launcher, you lose the healing/reviving kit.
Support - Has heavy MGs and ammo kit.
Engineer
Recon


----------



## thiru

Medic and assault are merged. Although they might make it so that choosing certain gear removes your medic kit.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14098050*
> Medic and assault are merged. Although they might make it so that choosing certain gear removes your medic kit.


I hope we get more than one smoke grenade lol...


----------



## rivaldog

Aaaarrgh. That is so lame. Why can't they just use the good ole BF2 classes! Throw in Anti-Tank, de-merge Medic and Assault, keep Support, stop calling Sniper's Recon, leave Engineer alone, and leave the classes at that!


----------



## Ishinomori

I want my Spec-ops back with my damn G36C!

Gimme!


----------



## Lhino

Is your guys Steam also down?


----------



## DEEBS808

Building me a gaming rig mostly to play this game.I hope it dont disappoint.i play BF2 on PS3 and love that game.Just hope my rig is finish before and i can play something to get use to it.


----------



## thiru

There's no Battlefield 2 on PS3.


----------



## kcuestag

I guess he meant Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## Lune

Some people still can't make the difference between BF2 and BC2


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14098645*
> Aaaarrgh. That is so lame. Why can't they just use the good ole BF2 classes! Throw in Anti-Tank, de-merge Medic and Assault, keep Support, stop calling Sniper's Recon, leave Engineer alone, and leave the classes at that!


Well they are using the classes as they were in BF2142 which imo is the best way to handle it.


----------



## Captain Bucket

I think merging the Assault & medic classes was a good idea, since people were using medics in the assault role anyway.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Bucket*


I think merging the Assault & medic classes was a good idea, since people were using medics in the assault role anyway.


Me too, plus some of the LMG's in BC2 where freaking assault rifles anyway with burst fire. Like the PKM and Type88. Or Burst with the MG36. Plus everyone stacks Medic for points.

btw they say how many ranks be in BF3? And will unlocks still be pointless? Like you get all unlocks early and rest of the ranks are just to show how much time you played. kinda like how BF2 worked too... One complaint ive had with BF series.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Some people still can't make the difference between BF2 and BC2


the series name is called BattleField and the last character in the name is 2. so obviously the cool kids are gonna miss everything inbetween and call it BF2


----------



## james8

since i can't find another thread,
how do u get full screen antialiasing to work in BFBC2?
i mean turning the ingame AA to 4x makes the gun looks smoother. turning TrSSAA to 2x in NVCP makes the leaves looks smoother. but there are certain geometries, such as treetrunks that are still not antialiased.
I have about 100 MB of ram left in reserve and fps is at 60 almost all the time so i'd like to know how can i get everything to be antialiased.
i was considering using 8xSQ which is pretty much supersampling the entire scene, but that'll probably have a huge performance hit and make it blurry.


----------



## thiru

Does nobody use the search function anymore?

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...formation.html


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


...

Assault - Has rifles, healing kit, reviving kit. If you pick a grenade launcher, you lose the healing/reviving kit.
Support - Has *light* MGs and ammo kit.
Engineer
Recon


Fixed.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I guess he meant Battlefield: Bad Company 2.










this haha.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Aaaarrgh. That is so lame. Why can't they just use the good ole BF2 classes! Throw in Anti-Tank, de-merge Medic and Assault, keep Support, stop calling Sniper's Recon, leave Engineer alone, and leave the classes at that!


Because BC2 sold much more than BF2, they're simplifying it to make it more "accessible" to those who think that BC2 is the first Battlefield game ever made.

I'm very excited to play BF3, but I just hope that they stay true to their word of making it a BF2 sequel. We can wait for BC3.


----------



## Lune

Ordered a sexy / noisy Sapphire 6990, now time for waterblock


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14105632*
> Because BC2 sold much more than BF2, they're simplifying it to make it more "accessible" to those who think that BC2 is the first Battlefield game ever made.
> 
> I'm very excited to play BF3, but I just hope that they stay true to their word of making it a BF2 sequel. We can wait for BC3.


Don't lose hope on this being a BF2 sequel until you try the OPEN beta.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14106485*
> Ordered a sexy / noisy Sapphire 6990, now time for waterblock


Great! Now you're Battlefield3-Ready like me.


----------



## kostas574

Guys i need help if i can play this game.
My specs:
CPU:E7400 DualCore(and upgrading to quadcore.)
GPU:GeForce GTS 450 1gb ddr5 directx11
Ram:2gb( i am thinking of making it 4 but my system would find only 3 win7 32-bit)

Guys tell me what you think and if my thoughts about upgrades are right to play this game.(plz reply)


----------



## kostas574

Guys i need help if i can play this game.
My specs:
CPU:E7400 DualCore(and upgrading to quadcore.)
GPU:GeForce GTS 450 1gb ddr5 directx11
Ram:2gb( i am thinking of making it 4 but my system would find only 3 win7 32-bit,i wont change it to 64-bit)

Guys tell me what you think and if my thoughts about upgrades are right to play this game.(plz reply)


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kostas574*


Guys i need help if i can play this game.
My specs:
CPU:E7400 DualCore(and upgrading to quadcore.)
GPU:GeForce GTS 450 1gb ddr5 directx11
Ram:2gb( i am thinking of making it 4 but my system would find only 3 win7 32-bit,i wont change it to 64-bit)

Guys tell me what you think and if my thoughts about upgrades are right to play this game.(plz reply)


It will run (with the quad core and more ram, so go 64 bit) but is still going to struggle hard imo


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It will run (with the quad core and more ram, so go 64 bit) but is still going to struggle hard imo


Nah, he'd be ok with low to minimum settings. You wanna talk about struggling to run a game, think about my sig rig running BC2. It's a nightmare. I haven't been sleeping well the past few nights and it's no wonder why.


----------



## kcuestag

I had lots of fun at BFBC2;


































Getting ready for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Vhati

the only real differences between bc2 and the regular battlefield series is the fact that BC2 was entirely focused on smaller infantry dominated maps, while the regular series had both larger vehicle controlled maps, with infantry support roles, and smaller infantry focused maps.

They have already said that BF3 has the biggest maps in the battlefield series, and it has jets, and it has 64 players. Basically, it has everything a regular battlefield game has, and much more at this point.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


the only real differences between bc2 and the regular battlefield series is the fact that BC2 was entirely focused on smaller infantry dominated maps, while the regular series had both larger vehicle controlled maps, with infantry support roles, and smaller infantry focused maps.

They have already said that BF3 has the biggest maps in the battlefield series, and it has jets, and it has 64 players. Basically, it has everything a regular battlefield game has, and much more at this point.


ok...


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


the only real differences between bc2 and the regular battlefield series is the fact that BC2 was entirely focused on smaller infantry dominated maps, while the regular series had both larger vehicle controlled maps, with infantry support roles, and smaller infantry focused maps.

They have already said that BF3 has the biggest maps in the battlefield series, and it has jets, and it has 64 players. Basically, it has everything a regular battlefield game has, and much more at this point.



If you say so...


----------



## Vhati

name some other differences then. Seriously do it.

I really want to know what all the complaining is truly about. If its squad sizes, character classes, well thats part of the evolution of the battlefield series, just look at bf2142.

Is it the lack of vehicles, cause it appears were are going to have tons. Is it map design? well its a good thing that maps are going to be like other battlefield games. Seriously tell me what the crying is all about.


----------



## thiru

Nah.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


the only real differences between bc2 and the regular battlefield series is the fact that BC2 was entirely focused on smaller infantry dominated maps, while the regular series had both larger vehicle controlled maps, with infantry support roles, and smaller infantry focused maps.

They have already said that BF3 has the biggest maps in the battlefield series, and it has jets, and it has 64 players. Basically, it has everything a regular battlefield game has, and much more at this point.


Ignore the trolls. In terms of gameplay I agree and you're right.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Nah.


just the type of person i hope wont be playing Battlefield 3.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, keep the conversation on a nice tone...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I had lots of fun at BFBC2;

Getting ready for Battlefield 3.










Pffft chopper noob... (lol)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Pffft chopper noob... (lol)


Don't insult my joystick!

I <3 Chopper.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


just the type of person i hope wont be playing Battlefield 3.


Whatever, you won't be playing either because you will be too busy on these forums arguing in defense of the game as if you had a stake in it's success









I just hope I will be able to run it on decent settings, I couldn't pass up the awesome deals I found for my CPU/GPU/Mobo/RAM


----------



## Vhati

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*


Whatever, you won't be playing either because you will be too busy on these forums arguing in defense of the game as if you had a stake in it's success









I just hope I will be able to run it on decent settings, I couldn't pass up the awesome deals I found for my CPU/GPU/Mobo/RAM










ARGGHHHH CANNOT FIGHT THE LOGIC. you win.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vhati*


just the type of person i hope wont be playing Battlefield 3.


Sure.


----------



## joarangoe

I think theres to much tension over here... Dice, you better have a beta soon or there will be people hurt.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Don't insult my joystick!

I <3 Chopper.


No need for it, all the women already laughs at your joystick. So small you know?

















Joke aside, nice stats









EDIT: I have always wondered, how do you pronounce your name? x)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *go4life*


No need for it, all the women already laughs at your joystick. So small you know?

















Joke aside, nice stats









EDIT: I have always wondered, how do you pronounce your name? x)


His name is Kevin, so I'm assuming it's pronounced k-q-stag


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;14115793*
> No need for it, all the women already laughs at your joystick. So small you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joke aside, nice stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I have always wondered, how do you pronounce your name? x)


I'm trying to reach a Kill-Death-Ratio of above 2.0 before BF3 is released.









So far I am at 1.68 Kill/Death Ratio.

My name is Kevin, just call me Kevin, there's no way to pronounce it properly, but k-q-stag is how most english talking people pronounce it.


----------



## thiru

I like kay-kwe-stag.


----------



## Inverse

You use a joystick for BC2's chopper K? I find the chopper in BC2 so stifling in mobility that the mouse and keyboard seems to max out its performance. In BF2 the M/K couldn't keep up with a joystick, but you're so limited in BC2, do you still see a difference or is it just a personal preference?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14116398*
> You use a joystick for BC2's chopper K? I find the chopper in BC2 so stifling in mobility that the mouse and keyboard seems to max out its performance. In BF2 the M/K couldn't keep up with a joystick, but you're so limited in BC2, do you still see a difference or is it just a personal preference?


I use a mouse for the Hueyl (The big one with artillery) and joystick for the apache ones.


----------



## Inverse

I miss the Viper myself~ the BF2's Viper was so damn nimble. I doubt it will be in BF3 but I can only hope.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCoeMhewflk[/ame]

After watching that, it really reminded me of the things you could do in BF2 that were so ridiculously fun. Fully crewed Helicopters~ long chopper fights that didn't have to deal with meddling tracer darts and RPGs becoming heatseeking missiles of doom.

It's been awhile now, so crying about it now is pointless~ but damn I miss it. I really do.

Has there been any word on Helicopter mechanics for BF3? I know there are some nimble choppers being added to the game. The MH-6 Little Bird being added to the game is already extremely exciting.


----------



## Vhati

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14116528*
> I miss the Viper myself~ the BF2's Viper was so damn nimble. I doubt it will be in BF3 but I can only hope.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCoeMhewflk
> 
> After watching that, it really reminded me of the things you could do in BF2 that were so ridiculously fun. Fully crewed Helicopters~ long chopper fights that didn't have to deal with meddling tracer darts and RPGs becoming heatseeking missiles of doom.
> 
> It's been awhile now, so crying about it now is pointless~ but damn I miss it. I really do.
> 
> Has there been any word on Helicopter mechanics for BF3? I know there are some nimble choppers being added to the game. The MH-6 Little Bird being added to the game is already extremely exciting.


yes, transport, scout, and attack choppers are all featured in the game, along with jets, APCs, tanks, jeeps, watercraft. This is a fully featured Battlefield game.

They have also said that Tracer darts will not be in the game.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14116363*
> I'm trying to reach a Kill-Death-Ratio of above 2.0 before BF3 is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far I am at 1.68 Kill/Death Ratio.
> 
> My name is Kevin, just call me Kevin, there's no way to pronounce it properly, but k-q-stag is how most english talking people pronounce it.


Well if you keep up with those stats, you should reach it no doubt
















Nicenice! Think I will stick with Kevin instead of K-q-stag lol! I can only imagine the fun it would be to pronounce it drunk ^^

Well, I am Christian! So call me Chris or Christian


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;14117098*
> Well if you keep up with those stats, you should reach it no doubt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicenice! Think I will stick with Kevin instead of K-q-stag lol! I can only imagine the fun it would be to pronounce it drunk ^^
> 
> Well, I am Christian! So call me Chris or Christian


Hi Chris.









Can't wait for some more Battlefield 3 news, I heard there will be a BF3 podcast tomorrow, I don't know when though.

And I'm off to sleep, enjoy lurking around this thread.


----------



## dteg

im still trying to get to a 1.0kd i do pretty decently now, but i used to suck and whenever i use the medic kit i just epicly fail kd wise..


----------



## Lune

I am at 2.60 or something lolz ;d kinda stuck because I have to sacrifice for the team all the time like a noob ;D


----------



## Canadatron

My K sucks, mostly because I'm still adjusting to the gameplay. Only picked it up last week and I'm at like rank 11 or something along those lines, leaving me with some pretty junky weapons still and limited perks.

I usually play Engineer so I'm normally tank bait which leads to quite a few deaths once they start peeling the walls away from me, but it also leads to some pretty epic tank explosions as well from time to time.

Often times I'll get killed a few times in a row by that one guy camping the spawn point from just outside the flag cap area and I'll get a little heated but y'know all in good fun.


----------



## PhRe4k

I don't care about my k/d ratio, as long as we win the game







I always have a mediocre ratio but usually the highest amount of points


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vhati;14112694*
> *name some other differences then. Seriously do it.*


So you say that the only differences between the Bad Company Series and regular Battlefield series games are infantry focused maps vs. vehicle focused maps....

Classes changed: Anti-Tank and Support were removed in the Bad Company Series, Medics got LMG's, Assault got Ammo, Sniper's name changed and became gayer (now known as Recon, lame).

Massive engine change much? I don't even know what the engine was called for BF2 and they used the Frostbite engine to add destruction in both BC1 and BC2 of course. Obviously the graphics were improved, massive improvements in BC1 and BC2 compared to BF2. Animations became different obviously.

Weaponry and Advancement Changes: Advancing was way harder in BF2 and choosing what guns to unlock took some wisdom and you had to make good choices. BC2 any one can get every single gun in less than 30h playtime, on consoles at least. PC is harder for me because of my rig. It seems there is a larger amount of weaponry available in BC2, and there are some classless weapons (both definitions of the word, the shotguns lacked class and didn't belong to one). The respectable free lance weapons though were nice, G3 and M14 battle rifle. Or M21, I forget. Just another M line of weaponry. Ah, M1 Garand is pretty fun too. There are some more modern weapons in BC2 as well, such as the XM8 line of weapons, UMP45, PP2000, etc.

Scoring: Went from 2 points per kill, 1 point per assist and flag capture to 50 points per kill and 10 points per assist and I'm actually not sure how many points flag captures are worth in BC2, Conquest mode wasn't all that great in BC2. Much better in BF2. More score changes were made as well, such as the addition of marksman kills for long distance headshots, Vehicle destruction assists, etc.

Shall I continue?


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14117145*
> Hi Chris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for some more Battlefield 3 news, I heard there will be a BF3 podcast tomorrow, I don't know when though.
> 
> And I'm off to sleep, enjoy lurking around this thread.


Heya









Me too! Hope they will reveal some more cool stuff (but might have to stack up on some new pants first though







)

Same here, its 5am now so probably smart to go to bed ASAP!

Anyways, nice to get introduced to you, Kevin! See you around









P.S. Your one of my favorite moderators on here (+ love for Battlefield is also a good thing^^)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14119334*
> Scoring: Went from 2 points per kill, 1 point per assist and flag capture to 50 points per kill and 10 points per assist and I'm actually not sure how many points flag captures are worth in BC2, Conquest mode wasn't all that great in BC2. Much better in BF2. More score changes were made as well, such as the addition of marksman kills for long distance headshots, Vehicle destruction assists, etc.
> 
> Shall I continue?


75 for assist and 150 for capturing it yourself.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

To me anything above 1.0 is a "good" KDR. Sometimes you just have to forget about improving your KD ratio to give cover fire, run to that squad that needs a medic, ammo, etc. I have a life and can never see myself in the top 500 or even 1,000 players on a game (though I once was a long long time ago before I ever started working) so why stress so much over it? I play to have fun, and while I'm progressively trailing my death toll behind with more kills (currently 690 kills ahead) it doesn't kill me to have 1.1. With 150 hours of gameplay, I'm rank 35 with 7,931 kills, 7,255 deaths, 215 score per minute. (That's what I feel is more important, it shows how successful you have been in proportion to the amount of time you have played) I consider myself to be good, but not amazingly out of this world where I brag about it. I put out a positive KDR across all classes and don't whore around with a tank all the time. 30 hours of vehicle time between all vehicles combined, that's 1/5th of my gameplay time.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just saw this today and I'll definitely be trying it out tonight.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUUf-Sp-KJo[/ame]

Also, some pics:


----------



## Ishinomori

Haha!

Thats fantastic!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Just saw this today and I'll definitely be trying it out tonight.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUUf-Sp-KJo


i have no idea how he's doing that but it does look fun...


----------



## MGX1016

yea ramming is fun >_>


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14120010*
> To me anything above 1.0 is a "good" KDR. Sometimes you just have to forget about improving your KD ratio to give cover fire, run to that squad that needs a medic, ammo, etc. I have a life and can never see myself in the top 500 or even 1,000 players on a game (though I once was a long long time ago before I ever started working) so why stress so much over it? I play to have fun, and while I'm progressively trailing my death toll behind with more kills (currently 690 kills ahead) it doesn't kill me to have 1.1. With 150 hours of gameplay, I'm rank 35 with 7,931 kills, 7,255 deaths, 215 score per minute. (That's what I feel is more important, it shows how successful you have been in proportion to the amount of time you have played) I consider myself to be good, but not amazingly out of this world where I brag about it. I put out a positive KDR across all classes and don't whore around with a tank all the time. 30 hours of vehicle time between all vehicles combined, that's 1/5th of my gameplay time.


Lol I'm number 4 in top score for the song Devil's Child by Judas Priest on the Rock Band 3 Pro Drums Expert leader board







And on Demon's Souls I was rank 28 for the most soul's collected, until I got my platinum, took a break, and then saw that 37 people soul farmed with duping soul's and such and we're all permanently in the top 37.

And thank you dteg for informing what flag points are


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14129261*
> Lol I'm number 4 in top score for the song Devil's Child by Judas Priest on the Rock Band 3 Pro Drums Expert leader board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on Demon's Souls I was rank 28 for the most soul's collected, until I got my platinum, took a break, and then saw that 37 people soul farmed with duping soul's and such and we're all permanently in the top 37.
> 
> And thank you dteg for informing what flag points are


I was #2 in SOE Infantry Online when it was huge with maybe 50,000 players; little overhead space-shooter CTF game. That game was soooo addicting. I'll never forget the #1... I could never overtake him. I think his name was "a little old man."

http://www.soe.com/casualProduct.vm?Id=039


----------



## Inverse

I like to do too much fun stuff like becoming an ATV suicide bomber to care about K/D~ x3 Soooo many blown up Black Hawks on Mcoms...

Battlefield is too much of a fun playground to take your k/d so seriously. Do people actually look up other people's stats? Their personality, loyalty and skill at supporting you in a game is what makes a person a quality player in my eyes... stats don't tell you that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14119334*
> Classes changed: Anti-Tank and Support were removed in the Bad Company Series, Medics got LMG's, Assault got Ammo, *Sniper's name changed and became gayer (now known as Recon, lame).*


There is nothing wrong with a class becoming deeper at their roles. They are not only Snipers. They got the Special Forces role tied into them at their core. Recons have the capacity to be deep enemy territory players who give intel on the field with motion sensors and are dangerous at all ranges, not just a million miles away. They have sneaky hitboxes and good camo that makes them perfect for capturing positions, and they have the capacity to take out armor sometimes better than even engineers. It seems looking down a scope for so long has given you tunnel vision, quite literally.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14129309*
> I was #2 in SOE Infantry Online when it was huge with maybe 50,000 players; little overhead space-shooter CTF game. That game was soooo addicting. I'll never forget the #1... I could never overtake him. I think his name was "a little old man."
> 
> http://www.soe.com/casualProduct.vm?Id=039


Nice, what kind of game is that? RTS?

On rock band I was literally 1 note away from tying permanently for the #1 spot with the one guy who has perfected the song, I barely didn't bring my arm down far enough to strike the blue symbol and I thought I had, and I pulled away and it didn't count that note and I missed out on about 4,000 points because my multiplayer dropped, I was pretty ticked







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14129333*
> There is nothing wrong with a class becoming deeper at their roles. They are not only Snipers. They got the Special Forces role tied into them at their core. Recons have the capacity to be deep enemy territory players who give intel on the field with motion sensors and are dangerous at all ranges, not just a million miles away. They have sneaky hitboxes and good camo that makes them perfect for capturing positions, and they have the capacity to take out armor sometimes better than even engineers. It seems looking down a scope for so long has given you tunnel vision, quite literally.


No, I don't have tunnel vision, you just took what I said farther then it went is all. The only thing I said about the class that's gay is the name change, Sniper sounds cooler than Recon to me. The role change, which wasn't as much of a change as it was an addition of capabilities, doesn't affect me. Snipers can come sit behind me and peg me with motion sensors all they want, I'll still find a way to beat them with my 18 frames per second average in BC2









On a side note - I hate Snipers, I think they lack the testicular units that Assault, Medics, and Engineers have. I almost never play as a Sniper, and when I do, I do it reluctantly and only to show my friend that I'm still a good shot even though I hate the class.


----------



## rivaldog

Ignore, double post


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Nice, what kind of game is that? RTS?


It's kind of an overhead MMO, you control just one unit and you have a few different classes to choose from. You earn money and buy different guns and gear like cloak, hoverboards, heavier armor, etc. and your gear effects your movement speed.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


On a side note - I hate Snipers, I think they lack the testicular units that Assault, Medics, and Engineers have. I almost never play as a Sniper, and when I do, I do it reluctantly and only to show my friend that I'm still a good shot even though I hate the class.










BOOOOOOO. anyone can point a gun at you and shoot 30 bullets when are 2 headshots are needed to kill. only someone with epic skill can work out the bulletdrop, the person's running speed, anticipate movements and then whack em with 1 bullet from miles away. i can kinda agree on the lack of testicular units though cuz we usually sit all the way in the back, but i rush snipe more than anything else..


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14130567*
> BOOOOOOO. anyone can point a gun at you and shoot 30 bullets when are 2 headshots are needed to kill. only someone with epic skill can work out the bulletdrop, the person's running speed, anticipate movements and then whack em with 1 bullet from miles away. i can kinda agree on the lack of testicular units though cuz we usually sit all the way in the back, but i rush snipe more than anything else..


Thing of it is, takes more skill to sustain aim + recoil for a longer period of time and get those two head shots for the kill compared to clicking your mouse/ R1 button just once for a kill (especially when you're talking about playing on *my* rig). Does it take skill to snipe? Depends what game, since this is the BF thread I feel no need to point out that it takes none in CoD, but in BF, yeah it takes skill to do it, but to me, it takes less than sustaining your aim and recoil to get an assault rifle kill. And yeah that's exactly what I mean man, I see snipers in MoH and Battlefield do that all the time, sit in the very back of the map, in mountain tops, bushes, trees, etc. where you can't see them very well until they pop a shot off into your head and they end up going like 30 and 0 because they sit on their ass and hardly move forward.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I was #2 in SOE Infantry Online when it was huge with maybe 50,000 players; little overhead space-shooter CTF game. That game was soooo addicting. I'll never forget the #1... I could never overtake him. I think his name was "a little old man."

http://www.soe.com/casualProduct.vm?Id=039


haha oh man great memories. I was addicted to that when I was a pre/early teen


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Thing of it is, takes more skill to sustain aim + recoil for a longer period of time and get those two head shots for the kill compared to clicking your mouse/ R1 button just once for a kill (especially when you're talking about playing on *my* rig). Does it take skill to snipe? Depends what game, since this is the BF thread I feel no need to point out that it takes none in CoD, but in BF, yeah it takes skill to do it, but to me, it takes less than sustaining your aim and recoil to get an assault rifle kill. And yeah that's exactly what I mean man, I see snipers in MoH and Battlefield do that all the time, sit in the very back of the map, in mountain tops, bushes, trees, etc. where you can't see them very well until they pop a shot off into your head and they end up going like 30 and 0 because they sit on their ass and hardly move forward.


Its still nice getting marksman headshots with the AUG (4x scope) from about 200 metres on a sniper though!


----------



## kcuestag

LOL! This thread went completely out of topic.









Let's try to keep it at Battlefield 3 guys.


----------



## kcuestag

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com....php?id=165141

Quote:



EA is holding their Summer showcase tomorrow from their headquarters in Redwood Shores, California. Battlefield 3 will be shown and supposedly playable to press attendees. EA has a live stream setup on their site, which is set to go live at 1pm PDT / 3pm EDT.


I hope they give a date for the BETA!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14134038*
> LOL! This thread went completely out of topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's try to keep it at Battlefield 3 guys.


we shoulda named the thread Battlefield Information & Discussion Thread. then we'd be safe


----------



## bucdan

Did ya'll see the 4 classes on the FB page?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;14137092*
> Did ya'll see the 4 classes on the FB page?





















edit: recon looks funny.
ohh i just noticed if u read it assault-recon-engineer-support
the first letters spell Ares the god of war..


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137177*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: recon looks funny.
> ohh i just noticed if u read it assault-recon-engineer-support
> *the first letters spell Ares the god of war.*.


Nice! Good catch!

Also, they released a more detailed recommended settings

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/UnofficialBF3/announcements/detail/1406464158284292325

It seems like MANY people have blown the recommended settings out of proportion, saying... "Tri Sli" to get the best smooth ever ever ever. OF course they arent official, but this sure gives me a better insight.


----------



## dteg

More Pics:

Assault:









Recon:









Support:









Engineer:


----------



## bucdan

The Sniper doesn't look like he's apart of the USMC lol.

The assualt looks great, so does the Support. The engi looks like a Spec Ops type of guy. Especially with the hat, you just get used to the look.

What bugs me is no FSB on the gun, kinda odd to see


----------



## rogueblade

I gotta say, I'm thoroughly disappointed with that art work. Especially the recon. It all looks like it is designed to attract 14 year olds


----------



## dteg

they might still be on the characters guns ingame, but just not in the pics =/


----------



## bucdan

Oh yeah, forgot to add... the Support's Yellow gloves reminds me of the Engineer in TF2 LOL.

I gotta agree with yout though rogueblade after looking at it again.


----------



## dteg

ima miss the wookie costume for sure, can you imagine sitting in a bush wearing the wookie costume along with that unlock from the PWP where you have no muzzle flash or bullet trail? man they'd never find me...


----------



## thiru

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/07/07/battleblog-2-with-a-bit-of-class.aspx
Quote:


> this class includes RPGs that can take down armored targets that can't be destroyed by bullets alone, or even building facades that enemy combatants may be using to take cover


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137354*
> ima miss the wookie costume for sure, can you imagine sitting in a bush wearing the wookie costume along with that unlock from the PWP where you have no muzzle flash or bullet trail? man they'd never find me...


Actually the wookie costume didn't really make a difference in BC2 because the only thing that mattered was how deep you were in the leaves and how many were covering you. If you couldn't see the enemy then they couldn't see you lol.

If DICE makes it so that the leaves are moved by the player when you go in them only then might the wookie costume be useful.

I have to say though it looks pretty weird without that costume and the sniper in the picture looks scared









I just hope that DICE improves the depth of field (DOF) to make it look as good as Crytek did. It looks all pixelated in BC3.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137354*
> ima miss the wookie costume for sure, can you imagine sitting in a bush wearing the wookie costume along with that unlock from the PWP where you have no muzzle flash or bullet trail? man they'd never find me...


COD got the ghillie suit down correctly in CoD 4, though that variant was more so of chunks of burlap and some jute. BC2, it looked a lot more like just long and conformed/perfect strings of jute of same length especially for the US that didn't even look like you are suppose to blend in. The RUssian side, I don't know... it was just a suit with small burlap?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> The stability created by deploying a Bipod gives players a massive boost in accuracy and recoil reduction. You'll be able to unload an entire clip of 200 bullets from your LMG with great accuracy without even letting go of the trigger, all thanks to the Bipod.


^this is gonna epicly piss me off


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137466*
> ^this is gonna epicly piss me off


No more run'n'gun.


----------



## Shodhanth

That will only encourage people to sit in dark rooms in a corner and cover the only door inside...








Grenade spam anyone?
Quote:


> Suppressive Fire is a new in-game mechanic that changes how you can play the game. When you lay down fire in close vicinity to an enemy, the incoming barrage will show up as a graphical blur effect on his screen to stress him and let him know it's not safe to pop out from behind cover. Just as importantly, this mechanic also affects his character's in-game firing accuracy, making him less of a threat by using real world tactics. Better yet? You get team play experience points for doing so!


Yay! Now I actually get points for being bad at aiming...


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137466*
> ^this is gonna epicly piss me off


Eh, I guess. I think they said that they were going to limit it to 90 degrees of angle in that single deployment, though personally I think it should be 360 degrees if they wanted, if the gunner was willing to turn his body, but then again it's a game. So they will probably make it so when the bi-pod is deployed, you are stuck in the position until you retract the bi pod like DoD:S.

But yes, that means he can hold down a street by himself like in DoD:S. Not sure how accurate he would be, the purpose of a bi-pod is not to be anti recoil. As long as he isn't bustin 1 MOA accuracy at 100 yards( cough cod), it's fine with me.

It bugs me how people interchange "Clip" and "Magazine"







.


----------



## Frosty288

Is the bipod deployable from the prone position only, or can it be set up on ledges, boxes, etc? Or is this not yet confirmed


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;14137640*
> Is the bipod deployable from the prone position only, or can it be set up on ledges, boxes, etc? Or is this not yet confirmed


Not yet confirmed. But from the readings, it says that people will be able to shoot "supported", so in gun training language, that means deploying the firearm anywere from a box by laying the handguard on it and shooting or grabbing the side of a door and having the gun lay on the hand, or in the Support sense, deploy the bi-pod.

But yeah, you can deploy the bipod behind a box i bet like in DoD:S


----------



## t00sl0w

idk, i like the bipod idea....and the artwork for the char classes do look like they were meant to entice 14 year olds, not the standard BF crowd.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14137466*
> ^this is gonna epicly piss me off


Indeed. They should be extremely easy targets for the snipers, though.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14137875*
> Indeed. They should be extremely easy targets for the snipers, though.


Or grenade launchers and apc or tank shots.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;14137640*
> Is the bipod deployable from the prone position only, or can it be set up on ledges, boxes, etc? Or is this not yet confirmed


I've read/seen/heard that it's confirmed it can be set up on ledges, but i can't find it anywhere!









So you can take it at face value, or hopefully someone can find a source...


----------



## axizor

The EA summer showcase starts in 30 minutes, right?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;14137640*
> Is the bipod deployable from the prone position only, or can it be set up on ledges, boxes, etc? Or is this not yet confirmed


Yes on ledges and stuff. Not everywhere though..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14137875*
> Indeed. They should be extremely easy targets for the snipers, though.


Unless you're 200 meters away, that SAW is going to rip you to shreds.


----------



## axizor

No Battlefield 3 was shown at the EA Summer Showcase...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14137537*
> No more run'n'gun.


meh i never use medic in BC2 im sure i won't in BF3 either. its just 200 bullets is so ridiculous, walk into a room and clear out 4-5 people without reloading.. and now to give them a bipod so they can do it from a huge distance?


----------



## rivaldog

It's not medic that does that any more, it's support. Glad it's back to the way it was, sort of. I like those new System Requirements they posted too... The budget build I am getting together right now will be able to play it on high


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14139893*
> It's not medic that does that any more, it's support. Glad it's back to the way it was, sort of. I like those new System Requirements they posted too... The budget build I am getting together right now will be able to play it on high


i know, didn't think i needed to say it.. either way i stay far away from LMGs whether its on medic assault medissault or just those beret wearing nuts =]


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14139846*
> meh i never use medic in BC2 im sure i won't in BF3 either. its just 200 bullets is so ridiculous, walk into a room and clear out 4-5 people without reloading.. and now to give them a bipod so they can do it from a huge distance?


This is a Battlefield game... you're not going to walk into a room with 5 people in it unless they're idiots.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys i got a joke for you........MW3. PFFFFFFT HAHAHAHAH!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


This is a Battlefield game... you're not going to walk into a room with 5 people in it unless they're idiots.


when's the last time you've been ingame
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys i got a joke for you........MW3. PFFFFFFT HAHAHAHAH!


lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


when's the last time you've been ingame


















Well in Bad Company 2 you run into situations where people are bunched up at a checkpoint, yes. In Batllefield Vietnam or BF2, I almost never ran into something like that. Unless they were just shooting each other at spawn or something.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Well in Bad Company 2 you run into situations where people are bunched up at a checkpoint, yes. In Batllefield Vietnam or BF2, I almost never ran into something like that. Unless they were just shooting each other at spawn or something.


yea thats true, and considering anyone and spawn on anyone else in the squad it happens alot in BC2. you run into a room and see 4 guys there and the medic character just mows through them


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


BOOOOOOO. anyone can point a gun at you and shoot 30 bullets when are 2 headshots are needed to kill. only someone with epic skill can work out the bulletdrop, the person's running speed, anticipate movements and then whack em with 1 bullet from miles away. i can kinda agree on the lack of testicular units though cuz we usually sit all the way in the back, but i rush snipe more than anything else..


I have read many of your posts, and I hate your attitude towards snipers







.








. But no seriously, snipers are almost always people who just sit in one specific place in the map, far far away from all civilization and objectives, don't spot, mortar when they have the chance, and just slow down the game soo much.

I have been listening to the Don't Revive me Bro Podcast, and they had Daniel Matros on and well I am glad that DICE is trying to gimp snipers as much as possible. They even said that the optic of a sniper will have a visible "glare" or something giving away his position if he sits in one spot for too long.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14140274*
> I have read many of your posts, and I hate your attitude towards snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But no seriously, snipers are almost always people who just sit in one specific place in the map, far far away from all civilization and objectives, don't spot, mortar when they have the chance, and just slow down the game soo much.
> 
> I have been listening to the Don't Revive me Bro Podcast, and they had Daniel Matros on and well I am glad that DICE is trying to gimp snipers as much as possible. They even said that the optic of a sniper will have a visible "glare" or something giving away his position if he sits in one spot for too long.


towards them?







i've sniped in EVERY fps game ive ever played. i use snipe more in BC2 than any other class. that's why i always say "we" was born a sniper gonna die a sniper









honestly you'll never see me camping in the uncap or at a base though, i much rather prefer running around with motion mines, c4 and quickscoping people.. camping is just so slow and boring and you hardly get alot of kills


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14140309*
> towards them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've sniped in EVERY fps game ive ever played. i use snipe more in BC2 than any other class. that's why i always say "we" was born a sniper gonna die a sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly you'll never see me camping in the uncap or at a base though, i much rather prefer running around with motion mines, c4 and quickscoping people.. camping is just so slow and boring and you hardly get alot of kills


But it's so satisfying when you get a shot off from across the map or halfway across the map really quickly.

Quickscoping is too easy though for snipers at least on PC. It's a one hit kill up close. I'm not saying it shouldn't be like that though.


----------



## kcuestag

Is it me or did EA just lied to all of us today?

They said there would be a Battlefield 3 podcast, I've seen nothing about Battlefield 3 today in their streaming, what a shame.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


But it's so satisfying when you get a shot off from across the map or halfway across the map really quickly.

Quickscoping is too easy though for snipers at least on PC. It's a one hit kill up close. I'm not saying it shouldn't be like that though.


its a 1 hit kill from far too..


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


when's the last time you've been ingame
















lol


You know BF3 will have maps that are 2 or 3 times bigger than BC2 right?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You know BF3 will have maps that are 2 or 3 times bigger than BC2 right?


yea.. but whats that have to do with anything???


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yea.. but whats that have to do with anything???










It means soldier concentration is lower.


----------



## MGX1016

So no spec ops with c4 and g36?!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It means soldier concentration is lower.


hadn't even thought of that. the fact that you can now only spawn on the squad leader instead of picking the best spawn i had already disregarded that happening; but you do make a much more valid point


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


hadn't even thought of that. the fact that you can now only spawn on the squad leader instead of picking the best spawn i had already disregarded that happening; but you do make a much more valid point


There will be also be many more flags.

Of course, what I'm saying only applies to 64-man conquest maps, not infantry rush maps like Operation Metro. Those don't look much bigger than BC2's.


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Is it me or did EA just lied to all of us today?

They said there would be a Battlefield 3 podcast, I've seen nothing about Battlefield 3 today in their streaming, what a shame.










I was disappointed today as well...


----------



## james8

tried BFBC2 today. went online ask some tips, got a lot of deaths 'cause i didn't know how to play. and the players on the other team were like "go back to playing cod" then i told them i hate cod then they tell me to go play wow. man i thought the bf community would be less hostile than the cod com. thinking about canceling my preorder of this game.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


tried BFBC2 today. went online ask some tips, got a lot of deaths 'cause i didn't know how to play. and the players on the other team were like "go back to playing cod" then i told them i hate cod then they tell me to go play wow. man i thought the bf community would be less hostile than the cod com. thinking about canceling my preorder of this game.


playing with random strangers for your first time doesn't usually end well. what you should do is check out the OCN server and play with a few people from here and let them help guide you along. BF might have mature players but i guarantee we also have 12year olds just like in CoD. don't let that one experience stop you from playing 2 great games (BC2 & BF3)


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


tried BFBC2 today. went online ask some tips, got a lot of deaths 'cause i didn't know how to play. and the players on the other team were like "go back to playing cod" then i told them i hate cod then they tell me to go play wow. man i thought the bf community would be less hostile than the cod com. thinking about canceling my preorder of this game.


Protip: Don't Ever talk to the EA BBC2 community. Don't visit their forums, and don't talk to them in game.
Reason being, all I have ever come into contact with them are complete *******s.

Play the game how you want to and ignore every dumbass comment said in the game chat.


----------



## Higgins

The Bad Company 2 discussion thread is here. Keep the discussion about Battlefield 3.


----------



## kcuestag

No news about Battlefield 3 then?

What a dissapointment...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


tried BFBC2 today. went online ask some tips, got a lot of deaths 'cause i didn't know how to play. and the players on the other team were like "go back to playing cod" then i told them i hate cod then they tell me to go play wow. man i thought the bf community would be less hostile than the cod com. thinking about canceling my preorder of this game.


Play with me and watch them cry.

Also, every single user on EA UK = troll


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;14144056*
> Protip: Don't Ever talk to the EA BBC2 community. Don't visit their forums, and don't talk to them in game.
> Reason being, all I have ever come into contact with them are complete *******s.
> 
> Play the game how you want to and ignore every dumbass comment said in the game chat.


Ughhh I agree. Online gaming has become so annoying with the memes/etc. Last night I was playing and someone on the opposing side made a comment that our side was spawn raping. At least half of my team said "u mad?" "u mad" "he mad" at the same time.







I was like "wow you guys are such the typical online idiots..."


----------



## kcuestag

The Steam Summer sale with Battlefield Bad Comapany 2 + Vietnam + Specact PACK kinda ruined the game a bit, at least in our clan's server.

It's nice because the server is full almost 24/7 now, but most are people below lvl 10 who don't even know how to play.









Anyways, let's try to keep this on topic with Battlefield 3, GIEF US BETA NAAAAAAOWWW!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14142966*
> its a 1 hit kill from far too..


only with a headshot...
Up to 10 meters is instant kill with the bolt action rifles except for the m95 which kills up to 20 meters, unless the magnum perk is used.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14143788*
> tried BFBC2 today. went online ask some tips, got a lot of deaths 'cause i didn't know how to play. and the players on the other team were like "go back to playing cod" then i told them i hate cod then they tell me to go play wow. man i thought the bf community would be less hostile than the cod com. thinking about canceling my preorder of this game.


I have thrown that around before. Its just because so many players try and play Battlefield like its CoD and completely ignore any objectives or role they play within the team. Never really happened in BF2, but recently there have been so many crossover players that play both franchises identically that its ridiculous.

Battlefield players can be a little harsh if only because they may feel that CoD and casual gamers have started to take over their golden and once separate series.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14146588*
> Ughhh I agree. Online gaming has become so annoying with the memes/etc. Last night I was playing and someone on the opposing side made a comment that our side was spawn raping. At least half of my team said "u mad?" "u mad" "he mad" at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was like "wow you guys are such the typical online idiots..."


If they had admin like AMX Mod for CS, they'll be banned lol. It gets hella annoying. Do that crap elsewhere is what I'll tell them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14148265*
> only with a headshot...
> Up to 10 meters is instant kill with the bolt action rifles except for the m95 which kills up to 20 meters, unless the magnum perk is used.


but it's a 1/2 inch round








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14148371*
> I have thrown that around before. Its just because so many players try and play Battlefield like its CoD and completely ignore any objectives or role they play within the team. Never really happened in BF2, but recently there have been so many crossover players that play both franchises identically that its ridiculous.
> 
> Battlefield players can be a little harsh if only because they may feel that CoD and casual gamers have started to take over their golden and once separate series.


Yeah, the teamwork isn't there in BC2, but BF2... it still strives very strong. There is gonna be a mashup in BF3 with people from both sides, I wonder how that will go.

Funny how DICE said, "Play it your way", I bet that referred to the more casual CoD and BC2 group. I hope they don't intend on people running away from the flags to some hill outside the map and sniping, or running past the flag to get to a "vantage point" then shooting people there to say "I got a score of 32-2"


----------



## james8

haha yea. thanks for the support and tips guys. i just googled some guides and now i can accurately snipe and tag helly







helly controls are quite realistic in this game. very hard to pilot them.

oh yea anybody checked out the gamestop specs for the game?
they're quite high, recommending 64 bit win 7 and a 460


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14149400*
> haha yea. thanks for the support and tips guys. i just googled some guides and now i can accurately snipe and tag helly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> helly controls are quite realistic in this game. very hard to pilot them.
> 
> oh yea anybody checked out the gamestop specs for the game?
> they're quite high, recommending 64 bit win 7 and a 460


It's more fun to just use the RPG and just aim and shoot. The joy you get is amazing!

While the flying is a bit harder but manageable, I still prefer the BF2 helo flying, except for the quick pitches,super fast turns and barrel rolls









The Gamestop recommendations are just about right as the one released.


----------



## rivaldog

I wish they had a way to keep CoD players out of battlefield...







It's really nice to see that Battlefield is outselling MW3, but if that means MW3's noobs are invading our turf... I'd rather have people in my face that MW3 out sold Battlefield 3.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14149650*
> I wish they had a way to keep CoD players out of battlefield...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really nice to see that Battlefield is outselling MW3, but if that means MW3's noobs are invading our turf... I'd rather have people in my face that MW3 out sold Battlefield 3.


Let them run and gun against a good squad and a LAV lol.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14149650*
> I wish they had a way to keep CoD players out of battlefield...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really nice to see that Battlefield is outselling MW3, but if that means MW3's noobs are invading our turf... I'd rather have people in my face that MW3 out sold Battlefield 3.


It is? How do you know that?

Lol I like how on the Gamestop front page it says BF3 is a "must have" and MW3 is just a "hot item." But then the sponsored NCAA Football 12 is also described as a must have...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Hopefully we'll get to use this in BF3:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7S4WUzvzrA[/ame]

Javelin in BF3








AT4 is definitely my favorite weapon in BC2.


----------



## bucdan

That would be cool, though lock on systems are pretty cheap lol, though it lets you win. I'm pretty sure it'll just be AT4 or LAW again.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14147431*
> The Steam Summer sale with Battlefield Bad Comapany 2 + Vietnam + Specact PACK kinda ruined the game a bit, at least in our clan's server.
> 
> It's nice because the server is full almost 24/7 now, but most are people below lvl 10 who don't even know how to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, let's try to keep this on topic with Battlefield 3, GIEF US BETA NAAAAAAOWWW!


this is happening in my clan's server as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14148265*
> only with a headshot...
> Up to 10 meters is instant kill with the bolt action rifles except for the m95 which kills up to 20 meters, unless the magnum perk is used.


if you're not hitting headshots what kinda sniper are you..















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14148371*
> Battlefield players can be a little harsh if only because they may feel that CoD and casual gamers have started to take over their golden and once separate series.


i'll admit sometimes when new players come into our server i get this attitude towards them, especially when the first and only thing they use is the 40mm.. however i still do try to help the ones on MY team cuz i wanna win =]

hopefully in bf3 since everyone is going to be starting from lvl1 its gonna be harder to tell the complete noobs from the vets, of course there's gonna be a noticeable difference in play styles etc. but the newbies won't have it as hard


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @locust9
> David Goldfarb
> You're gonna need Chuck Norris' computer #ToRunBF3


http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/89414355363442688

This is in response to all the fake system requirements that are circulating around ATM.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


if you're not hitting headshots what kinda sniper are you..

















Oh I see what you did there


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


It is? How do you know that?

Lol I like how on the Gamestop front page it says BF3 is a "must have" and MW3 is just a "hot item." But then the sponsored NCAA Football 12 is also described as a must have...


Hip Hop Gamer Show

Thanks to this/a news post here at OCN


----------



## james8

I really like the realistic simulation of ballistic trajectory in this game [bfbc2]. i was recon with mah sniper rifle climbing up some mountain. aim at this guy's head, shoot, didn't register headshot. thought thaat was weird. then i saw the bullet flying lower than his head. then i aim like 5mm above his head and BAM headshot.

run and gun is also much harder because u have to aim ahead of the guy instead of straight at his body. also this game pretty much require you to use ironsight for anything past point blank.
loving the strategic and realistic gameplay so far. much better than codbo

hopefully BF3 will be the same if not better.


----------



## MrHackysack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


It is? How do you know that?

Lol I like how on the Gamestop front page it says BF3 is a "must have" and MW3 is just a "hot item." But then the sponsored NCAA Football 12 is also described as a must have...


NCAA Football 12 is a must have. In the southeast region of the US, EVERYONE plays NCAA year after year. Just as much as COD.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


I really like the realistic simulation of ballistic trajectory in this game [bfbc2]. i was recon with mah sniper rifle climbing up some mountain. aim at this guy's head, shoot, didn't register headshot. thought thaat was weird. then i saw the bullet flying lower than his head. then i aim like 5mm above his head and BAM headshot.

run and gun is also much harder because u have to aim ahead of the guy instead of straight at his body. also this game pretty much require you to use ironsight for anything past point blank.
loving the strategic and realistic gameplay so far. much better than codbo

hopefully BF3 will be the same if not better.


If Battlefield 3 truly is a Battlefield 2 sequel like they say it will be, it will be much better. I'm glad you find this game better than CoD and hope that you look forward to as it much as the rest of us here do


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


If Battlefield 3 truly is a Battlefield 2 sequel like they say it will be, it will be much better. I'm glad you find this game better than CoD and hope that you look forward to as it much as the rest of us here do










dang, was gonna correct u but u beat me to it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



DICE has published the second Battleblog entry on their site, where they discuss the classes and class system in Battlefield 3. Senior Multiplayer Designer Alan Kertz at DICE says that their big objective with classes in Battlefield 3 is to make sure that each class can "holding their own in combat", and that each class is a "force to be reckoned with on the battlefield". Kertz gave a description of the 4 classes in Battlefield 3, including a few new ideas on the Recon class:

"Recon traditionally has been seen as just a sniper. We wanted to change that perception, so we've built several completely new teamplay oriented gadgets specifically for the Recon class so he can be a team player, even if he's sitting on the top of Wookie Mountain."

It was also confirmed yesterday that the Recon class will be a bit different visually, as there will be no ghillie suits like in Bad Company 2.

Overall, it looks like the classes in Battlefield 3, as we mentioned earlier, are more refined, and all classes seem to be, as Kertz points out, very capable and able to hold their own in combat.











The RECON class looks cool.


----------



## TehStranger?

this game is gonna suck if its like bc2 with the snipers,tanks,and helicopters...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


this game is gonna suck if its like bc2 with the snipers,tanks,and helicopters...












If you didn't like Battlefield 2, and don't like Bad Company 2, then don't bother buying Battlefield 3, it's not made for players like you then, I think you should then buy that game called Modern Warfare 2, oh wait no, Modern Warfare 3, I kinda confused them, since they are the same!









On a serious side though, if you really didn't like Bad Company 2 due to the vehicles and snipers, I don't think you'll like Battlefield 3 either, vehicles and huge maps are the essence of a Battlefield game.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14155978*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didn't like Battlefield 2, and don't like Bad Company 2, then don't bother buying Battlefield 3, it's not made for players like you then, I think you should then buy that game called Modern Warfare 2, oh wait no, Modern Warfare 3, I kinda confused them, since they are the same!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious side though, if you really didn't like Bad Company 2 due to the vehicles and snipers, I don't think you'll like Battlefield 3 either, vehicles and huge maps are the essence of a Battlefield game.


Haha + rep if I could.


----------



## Mebby

Just bit the bullet and pre-ordered it.
Was hoping for a steam version but went for the one from game in the end.


----------



## kcuestag

I'll wait until end of September and if it's not on Steam by then, I'll consider pre-ordering it on Amazon UK or just Origin.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14157328*
> I'll wait until end of September and if it's not on Steam by then, I'll consider pre-ordering it on Amazon UK or just Origin.


^this


----------



## amstech

This will be a game I buy at a store.
I want the box!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14155597*
> The RECON class looks cool.


well they DO have the biggest guns


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14157584*
> well they DO have the biggest guns


You know what they say about guys with big guns........big hands!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14155746*
> this game is gonna suck if its like bc2 with the snipers,tanks,and helicopters...


lolwut?!?

talk about clueless


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please keep this thread on topic with Battlefield 3 or I'll have to take some action and it will not make you guys happy.

There's a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 thread already, use that to talk about BFBC2.

Thank you.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14159792*
> Guys, please keep this thread on topic with Battlefield 3 or I'll have to take some action and it will not make you guys happy.
> 
> There's a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 thread already, use that to talk about BFBC2.
> 
> Thank you.










but.. but.. but... all the cool kids are in here...














but we'll try


----------



## Lhino

You know, when BF3 releases the first thing I am going to do is destroy every building possible. That's what I did in BFBC2, but with destruction 3.0...........wow. Who's with me?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14159973*
> You know, when BF3 releases the first thing I am going to do is destroy every building possible. That's what I did in BFBC2, but with destruction 3.0...........wow. Who's with me?


meh, im not very good at that. i know friends who can bring down ANY house with 2-3 c4 it takes me about 5/6


----------



## Lhino

You can take down a house with 2-3 C4? Hax I say.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


You can take down a house with 2-3 C4? Hax I say.


lol. when populating and noone is in our servers, they destroy ALL the houses. i've got a ton of stuff to improve on for BF3, but most of them need to wait until i get my new system. playing BC2 at 20-30fps dropping to 9-10 in a group of people won't work in BF3...


----------



## thiru

You guys don't know how to take a hint, do you?


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol. when populating and noone is in our servers, they destroy ALL the houses. i've got a ton of stuff to improve on for BF3, but most of them need to wait until i get my new system. playing BC2 at 20-30fps dropping to 9-10 in a group of people won't work in BF3...


On what rig do you play? Your sig rig









EDIT: nvm


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol. when populating and noone is in our servers, they destroy ALL the houses. i've got a ton of stuff to improve on for BF3, but most of them need to wait until i get my new system. playing BC2 at 20-30fps dropping to 9-10 in a group of people won't work in BF3...


I run 30-60 consistently on my sig rig..

EDIT: just noticed the WIP lol


----------



## Zackcy

Just staring at this piece of paper........


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14159792*
> Guys, please keep this thread on topic with Battlefield 3 or I'll have to take some action and it will not make you guys happy.
> 
> There's a Battlefield: Bad Company 2 thread already, use that to talk about BFBC2.
> 
> Thank you.


This.

I've posted the link to the BC2 discussion thread multiple times. Keep the discussion about Battlefield 3 or kcuestag will start flexing his mod muscles.


----------



## thiru

Yes more posts like

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...26440571682816

Does that sound like laser targeting for recons or what?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yes more posts like

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...26440571682816

Does that sound like laser targeting for recons or what?


That would be awesome. Targeting buildings/tanks for jets to lock onto.


----------



## Zackcy

Would be intresting.


----------



## Lhino

Now that is epic idea.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yes more posts like

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...26440571682816

Does that sound like laser targeting for recons or what?


I would wanna laze some dude's back for lulz...
and see him get hit by one of these...


----------



## glycerin256

Yes, laser designating targets should go to recon.

I wonder if he means laze like you are showing the rest of your squad where an enemy is or laze for an airstrike.

If it was for calling in airstrike: It should be an option available for choosing in the loadout screen instead of c4 or arty binoculars. It should take longer to make available (like 5-10 mins after spawn and between shots). It should be able to track slow moving targets (like tanks). It should have a large-ish explosion radius and take out tanks in 1 shot easily. If you are infantry you'll be able to slightly hear the missile or jet before strike, but in a tank you won't hear ***** (just death).

i dunno, just an idea.

The whole idea of laser designation is good and realistic. It is hard to balance though.


----------



## thiru

thiru: I've got heavy armor marked for destruction at hotel-zulu-one-two-niner
Pilot: 10-4. En route. Wait, those are friendlies...
thiru: no they're useless snipers sitting on a god damn hill!

But yeah it'll probably only work on enemies


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14160475*
> thiru: I've got heavy armor marked for destruction at hotel-zulu-one-two-niner
> Pilot: 10-4. En route. Wait, those are friendlies...
> thiru: no they're useless snipers sitting on a god damn hill!
> 
> But yeah it'll probably only work on enemies


lol i can tell you're one of those people that light a fire under campers bright enough for the enemy to pick em off..

@earlier posts this is my current rig
http://www.overclock.net/system.php?i=76596


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14160364*
> I would wanna laze some dude's back for lulz...
> and see him get hit by one of these...


Yup, an AGM-65 Maverick missile would work great and is commonly seen in service. The E variant seems most applicable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-65_Maverick

Haha, great fun to think about one of those missiles hitting a tank surrounded by supporting infantry.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14160439*
> Yes, laser designating targets should go to recon.
> 
> I wonder if he means laze like you are showing the rest of your squad where an enemy is or laze for an airstrike.
> 
> If it was for calling in airstrike: It should be an option available for choosing in the loadout screen instead of c4 or arty binoculars. It should take longer to make available (like 5-10 mins after spawn and between shots). It should be able to track slow moving targets (like tanks). It should have a large-ish explosion radius and take out tanks in 1 shot easily. If you are infantry you'll be able to slightly hear the missile or jet before strike, but in a tank you won't hear ***** (just death).
> 
> i dunno, just an idea.
> 
> The whole idea of laser designation is good and realistic. It is hard to balance though.


Not to flame...

But BF2/BC2/BF3 have no automatic vehicles/aircraft, if it were a lazer designation, it would be for a squad-mate/team-mate in a Jet/Bomber or helicopter with Anti-tank AGM's to see on his map/hud and be able to lock onto...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Not to flame...

But BF2/BC2/BF3 have no automatic vehicles/aircraft, if it were a lazer designation, it would be for a squad-mate/team-mate in a Jet/Bomber or helicopter with Anti-tank AGM's to see on his map/hud and be able to lock onto...


BF2 had automatic UAVs, which could have been fitted with missiles.

But you're probably right, this is for teammates in planes or helicopters.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Note that laser guidance is not useful against targets that do not reflect much laser energy, including those coated in special paint which absorbs laser energy. This is likely to be widely used by advanced military vehicles in order to make it harder to use laser rangefinders against them and harder to hit them with laser-guided munitions.* An obvious circumvention would be to aim the laser merely close to the target*.


Quote for lulz...

I soo would've done this without them having to mention it... its Quake 3 Arena all over again


----------



## james8

^what about mortar strikes? where do those come from?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


BF2 had automatic UAVs, which could have been fitted with missiles.

But you're probably right, this is for teammates in planes or helicopters.


Ahh yes...

and BC2 has that little helicopter (UAV lulz) that has laser-designation for missles as well, my appologies.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Not to flame...

But BF2/BC2/BF3 have no automatic vehicles/aircraft, if it were a lazer designation, it would be for a squad-mate/team-mate in a Jet/Bomber or helicopter with Anti-tank AGM's to see on his map/hud and be able to lock onto...


I agree with this. what i think would happen is that the laser guidance will basically be the new tracer dart from BC2. you paint the target, your teammate/squadmate sees it from the jet and lights it up.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14160513*
> Not to flame...
> 
> But BF2/BC2/BF3 have no automatic vehicles/aircraft, if it were a lazer designation, it would be for a squad-mate/team-mate in a Jet/Bomber or helicopter with Anti-tank AGM's to see on his map/hud and be able to lock onto...


good point, i was thinking in BFBC2 terms. Even better to have teammate fly that missile from an attack craft. laser designation from infantry should be able to bring in maverick and hellfire missiles from rotary and fast movers.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14160585*
> ^what about mortar strikes? where do those come from?


Mortar team off map?


----------



## ntherblast

In battlefield 3 are we going to be seeing the same features like in bc2 where you can't search for servers while in a game. You can't leave a game while dead and other little nuisances.


----------



## glycerin256

lol, these laser and gameplay thoughts are making me giddy!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;14160612*
> In battlefield 3 are we going to be seeing the same features like in bc2 where you can't search for servers while in a game. You can't leave a game while dead and other little nuisances.


Unknown at this point...

I'll let you know 25th of October!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


lol, these laser and gameplay thoughts are making me giddy!































Same here man!

BETA is 2 months away!

What can't it be tomorrow!?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Same here man!

BETA is 2 months away!

What can't it be tomorrow!?










cuz i havent finished building my system and i paid EA GOOD money to keep the game off the market til i do


----------



## glycerin256

lol, your sig rig looks good enough. What are you complaining about?

You should've just paid for rush shipping and put your system together instead of paying off EA. Unless you sold them something like your body. or soul. ew....


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14160689*
> lol, your sig rig looks good enough. What are you complaining about?
> 
> You should've just paid for rush shipping and put your system together instead of paying off EA. Unless you sold them something like your body. or soul. ew....


im not in the states atm. im waiting til i head back up to finish buying the parts and then put em together


----------



## Ishinomori

I'll be up chit creek because ill wanna run BF3 @ 6060x1080!!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14160225*
> This.
> 
> I've posted the link to the BC2 discussion thread multiple times. Keep the discussion about Battlefield 3 or kcuestag will start flexing his mod muscles.


Yes, you don't want to see my muscles flexing.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14160254*
> Yes more posts like
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/89626440571682816
> 
> Does that sound like laser targeting for recons or what?


Sounds like that could be it.


----------



## sratra

I haven't poked about on this matter much to know or maybe I just missed it but are the thunder run and fault line gameplay run on console?


----------



## Zackcy

Another rage-induced sesssion of BC2............

Why can't this game get here any faster? Going to play MOH.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sratra*


I haven't poked about on this matter much to know or maybe I just missed it but are the thunder run and fault line gameplay run on console?


No, they were both run on a PC with a GTX580 GPU


----------



## sratra

^Thanks. Pretty obvious obvious but i just had to know for sure.


----------



## Stikes

With all the streamlining they are doing (supposedly), as long as you can run BC2 and are on Windows 7 64 bit, you should expect similar performance I would think.


----------



## rivaldog

A windows 32 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM could run just as well as the 64 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM right? You only start getting the advantages of the 64 bits system when you use more than 4 gigs because 32 bits can't, isn't that right?


----------



## axizor

What a surprise. More "cAn I ruN It!!!!!!11" nonsense. Why can't you people wait until September before trolling?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


A windows 32 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM could run just as well as the 64 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM right? You only start getting the advantages of the 64 bits system when you use more than 4 gigs because 32 bits can't, isn't that right?


3.5 gigs is the cap for 32-bit system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


What a surprise. More "cAn I ruN It!!!!!!11" nonsense. Why can't you people wait until September before trolling?


No one was asking if they could run it. And it isn't trolling, it's just trying to get reassurance.


----------



## iEATu

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lhino*   You can take down a house with 2-3 C4? Hax I say.  
   
 You Tube  



 
 His voice and jokes are funny lol









Maybe this will work in BF3 too.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4gSgLV-LXE&NR=1 His voice and jokes are funny lol









Maybe this will work in BF3 too.


i will now run in game and do this. might be inclusive of the teamkilling part


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


A windows 32 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM could run just as well as the 64 bit system with 4 gigs of RAM right? You only start getting the advantages of the 64 bits system when you use more than 4 gigs because 32 bits can't, isn't that right?


No. Games _should_ make a little use out of 64 bit processing even out of the CPU.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ming,2250.html


----------



## rivaldog

Thanks to the two of you who simply answered my question and didn't try to make me out to be a troll or some one trying to start another "Can I run it?" discussion. I was not trying to ask if I could run it, simply trying to expand my knowledge on 32-bit vs. 64-bit. Absolutely nothing about "Can I run it?" Nice job making your self look like you're 12 years old axizor.

EDIT:
Stealth, that link you posted shows almost no benefit to 64-bit systems for gaming and in some scenarios it actually hurts performance... I'm not trying to flame or troll, but weren't you saying that the games should have been able to make use out of the 64 bit processing? That review from Tom's doesn't seem to support your case.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My mistake. I randomly pulled that one from Tom's because I remember them reviewing much better gains. That one is old and they have one that's much more recent. Trying to find it. If a game is specifically coded to take advantage of 64 bit processing, it will definitely see gains. My guess is L4D and the other games in THAT article I posted are not at all 64 bit based. The difference from 32 to 64 bit is exactly as the numbers imply; you are transferring double the amount of data a once between the CPU to memory. (Note: that doesn't mean it's twice as fast.)


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The difference from 32 to 64 bit is exactly as the numbers imply; you are transferring double the amount of data a once between the CPU to memory. (Note: that doesn't mean it's twice as fast.)


Um no it's not just double. 32 bit can address 2^32 bits of memory (4.3 billion), while 64 bits can address 2^64 (18 billion billion). That's 4 billion times more.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Um no it's not just double. 32 bit can address 2^32 bits of memory (4.3 billion), while 64 bits can address 2^64 (18 billion billion). That's 4 billion times more.


I lol'd really hard at that, until I tried doing the equation on my cell phone and my calculator told me it was out of range. I thought you made a mistake and meant 4 times more, but is it really 4 billion times more? I mean, I know that won't exactly translate to how much faster 64-bit systems are, but just strictly speaking of those values, is it 4 billion times more, or just 4 times more?


----------



## adamkatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


I lol'd really hard at that, until I tried doing the equation on my cell phone and my calculator told me it was out of range. I thought you made a mistake and meant 4 times more, but is it really 4 billion times more? I mean, I know that won't exactly translate to how much faster 64-bit systems are, but just strictly speaking of those values, is it 4 billion times more, or just 4 times more?


I'm guessing 4 times more.. I don't see 4 BILLION times more lol


----------



## james8

i actually tried to do these thing few days ago.

2^64 = 18,446,744,073,709,551,616 bits
take that number and divide by 8 give us 2,305,843,009,213,693,952 bytes.
plug that into any converter and it will give you 2 exabytes.
so the theoretical memory limit of 64 bit is 2 exabytes.

correct me if i'm wrong









bf3 is going to be awesome! (lame attempt to stay on topic i know)


----------



## Higgins

Thought one of the DICE devs tweeted that you'd need a "Chuck Norris PC" to run it maxed.

Nothing but speculation until we get our beta though, so lets cut the questions about who's rig can run it until then.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14165018*
> Thought one of the DICE devs tweeted that you'd need a "Chuck Norris PC" to run it maxed.
> 
> Nothing but speculation until we get our beta though, so lets cut the questions about who's rig can run it until then.


what if i built a Bruce Lee pc... i mean be honest bruce lee vs chuck norris... norris doesn't have a chance..


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14165018*
> Thought one of the DICE devs tweeted that you'd need a "Chuck Norris PC" to run it maxed.
> 
> Nothing but speculation until we get our beta though, so lets cut the questions about who's rig can run it until then.


This isn't a question, just a statement.

My rig will run it maxed


----------



## kcuestag

This is a very sad day for me....









Check this out;

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/bf3-digital-retailers

Steam is not on the list, why? why? why? NOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 502

Just buy a boxed retail copy. We need to boycott Origin and give EA a message.


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;14165039*
> This isn't a question, just a statement.
> 
> My rig will run it maxed


Mine too. Powered by hopes and dreams.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14164800*
> I lol'd really hard at that, until I tried doing the equation on my cell phone and my calculator told me it was out of range. I thought you made a mistake and meant 4 times more, but is it really 4 billion times more? I mean, I know that won't exactly translate to how much faster 64-bit systems are, but just strictly speaking of those values, is it 4 billion times more, or just 4 times more?


If you accept that 2^32 is 4 billion, then 2^64 is 4 billion times 4 billion.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14164547*
> Um no it's not just double. 32 bit can address 2^32 bits of memory (4.3 billion), while 64 bits can address 2^64 (18 billion billion). That's 4 billion times more.


Yea you got it right lol, that's 18 sextillion.


----------



## james8

I already posted the exact numbers at the top of this page, no need for anymore guessing.

as for BF3, i'm getting a retail copy but will register it on origin for extra protection in case my DVD get damaged. who cares about steam?








this was expected of EA anyway after they launch origin and pull crysis 2 off of steam.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14167739*
> who cares about steam?


This. Finally some one who feels the same as I do


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14169160*
> This. Finally some one who feels the same as I do


Lol exactly.. I need the game, don't really care where I get it from.. can always add it on Steam and still have overlay, big deal where you download it from...


----------



## Lhino

Zombie dinosaurs would be pretty cool.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is a very sad day for me....









Check this out;

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...ital-retailers

Steam is not on the list, why? why? why? NOOOOOOOOO!!!!
























The link was taken down, maybe it was a fake list? Maybe Steam puts it on pre-order soon.









I'll wait until 1st of October then decide where to buy it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The link was taken down, maybe it was a fake list? Maybe Steam puts it on pre-order soon.









I'll wait until 1st of October then decide where to buy it.










there was already another thread about it







maybe EA is gonna get smart, not gonna hold my breath for it though


----------



## kcuestag

I still have hope on Steam having the game for pre-order before release.

I will wait until 1-2 weeks before release as normally EA Games take longer to appear on Steam for pre-order than other company games.









If it's not for pre-order by like October 20th then I'll go Origin or Amazon UK.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I still have hope on Steam having the game for pre-order before release.

I will wait until 1-2 weeks before release as normally EA Games take longer to appear on Steam for pre-order than other company games.









If it's not for pre-order by like October 20th then I'll go Origin or Amazon UK.










2nded. i noticed that myself, steam is always the last to get pre-orders...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *502*


Just buy a boxed retail copy. We need to boycott Origin and give EA a message.










EA Downloader/Origin has been around since 2005. Good luck bro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


TL;DR of this thread:


----------



## ntherblast

Hey all qucik question when will they stop taking preorders for bf3 limited edition? Please no replies like when they run out thanks!


----------



## rivaldog

They won't run out of Digital copies and they probably won't stop taking pre-orders of it until 12:00 AM October 25th. You should be able to pre-order the game up until 11:59 PM October 24th if you're going to pre order from a digital downloader. How ever, gamestop usually stops pre-order bonuses two days before release of the game. For this game, it would be the 23rd, but, it seems the bonuses are just for any one who gets the limited edition and not just those who pre-order. That's what it seems like to me.


----------



## Kosire

Seems like GameStop posted some specs on bf3..
http://www.shacknews.com/article/69210/battlefield-3-pc-specs-revealed

_A number of gaming news sites have been posting false information that the Battlefield 3 system requirements have been leaked by GameStop. This is completely FALSE - DICE has not commented officially on system requirements yet. Earlier today the GameStop BF3 product page included a set of minimum and recommended system requirements for BF3 (which has since been removed)

BF3 senior designer Alan Kertz verified today on Twitter that the requirements are not valid.
_


----------



## Zackcy

A news of shiny box addition that has like a wallpaper or something? I don't usually buy limited edition games, but this one is special.

Also with Nvidias GPUs being delayed, are all the people upgrading going to be going AMD for BF3







?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kosire;14176495*
> Seems like GameStop posted some specs on bf3..
> http://www.shacknews.com/article/69210/battlefield-3-pc-specs-revealed
> 
> _A number of gaming news sites have been posting false information that the Battlefield 3 system requirements have been leaked by GameStop. This is completely FALSE - DICE has not commented officially on system requirements yet. Earlier today the GameStop BF3 product page included a set of minimum and recommended system requirements for BF3 (which has since been removed)
> 
> BF3 senior designer Alan Kertz verified today on Twitter that the requirements are not valid.
> _


Those are fake and were posted months ago.. ;/


----------



## Lhino

I rate it is time for another video for BF3.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14180186*
> I rate it is time for another video for BF3.


I want some damn real multiplayer footage straight from DICE in 1080p, with lots of vehicle action. The E3 players were some boring little noobs.


----------



## Lhino

Yeah agreed. It is horrible to watch console gamers try to play a game on PC. Without their aim-assist and simple controls they are pretty useless.


----------



## kcuestag

Not to mention I think they were only able to play in the subway map, I only saw them playing that map, probably that was the only one available for them.


----------



## go4life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Not to mention I think they were only able to play in the subway map, I only saw them playing that map, probably that was the only one available for them.










Oh well, at least they got to play the game. I would do a lot of crazy things to try it out


----------



## MGX1016

Your not the only one. Steam is great sure but any download manager is crap. ... Instant purchase a cd key.... One day maybe. Otherwise I don't see the terrible awfulness of dealing with another dl manager. Your dealing with them anyway


----------



## EvilbunnyELITE

cant wait! gonna be an epic game


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Your not the only one. Steam is great sure but any download manager is crap. ... Instant purchase a cd key.... One day maybe. Otherwise I don't see the terrible awfulness of dealing with another dl manager. Your dealing with them anyway


better to have only 1 than 3-4. would you rather have a toothache or a toothache+back ache + migraine.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Your not the only one. Steam is great sure but any download manager is crap. ... Instant purchase a cd key.... One day maybe. Otherwise I don't see the terrible awfulness of dealing with another dl manager. Your dealing with them anyway


I don't want origin to do well for selfish reasons. What if every game manufacture decided they needed their own "steam". Man id have to log in to play angry birds... Then log in to play some BFBC2, then some plants vs zombies.

So now I'm logged into 3 "steams" all updating when they want, refreshing their deals page in the background, lagging me up like crazy. So now... I have to login and log out every time I want to game.

Stupid

Am I lazy? No. Is that convoluted? Yes, very


----------



## thiru

Funny how Steam does all of that but Origin doesn't need to be running or even_ installed_ for you to play games.


----------



## rivaldog

Yeah isn't origin just a shop?


----------



## SheepMoose

If it was a call of duty title, or a title where the post-launch support wasn't existent, I would care about the fact that it was being released on the developers own store. If it's a game like BF3 though where post-launch support is high, providing we don't have to download something we're not going to use for anything else I'm fine with it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

As far as keeping track of friends in game, only one word comes to mind, XFIRE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14185680*
> Funny how Steam does all of that but Origin doesn't need to be running or even _installed_ for you to play games.


Well, for some reason, I have to keep Origin opened to play Crysis + Crysis Warhead....









Else it just asks me for the DVD to play and I don't know why.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14186430*
> Well, for some reason, I have to keep Origin opened to play Crysis + Crysis Warhead....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Else it just asks me for the DVD to play and I don't know why.


That's weird, it doesn't do it for newer games.


----------



## FlyingNugget

I dont support Origin because EA sucks.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget;14186665*
> I dont support Origin because EA sucks.


Is that why you're going to buy BF3?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14187902*
> Is that why you're going to buy BF3?


Why bother explaining..







some people are hopeless ... I don't know how many times people have said that you only need Origin to DOWNLOAD the game.. you don't need to have it up 24/7 like Steam.. so good job everyone whining about Origin.. for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14188923*
> Why bother explaining..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people are hopeless ... I don't know how many times people have said that you only need Origin to DOWNLOAD the game.. you don't need to have it up 24/7 like Steam.. so good job everyone whining about Origin.. for no reason whatsoever.


maybe the issue isn't whether or not origin needs to be running but that if everyone embraces origin that every other pc game publisher is going to want to create their own "steam or origin" and theirs might NOT be like origin where it doesn't have to be open. ever noticed how water doesn't get into something sealed, but as soon as there's a crack you can't stop it from overflowing???


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14189504*
> maybe the issue isn't whether or not origin needs to be running but that if everyone embraces origin that every other pc game publisher is going to want to create their own "steam or origin" and theirs might NOT be like origin where it doesn't have to be open. ever noticed how water doesn't get into something sealed, but as soon as there's a crack you can't stop it from overflowing???


Never thought of that scenario, +1.


----------



## james8

^if so, then steam is the first crack.
also the biggest hole, since water pressure is greatest from the first leak, making the crack biggest.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^if so, then steam is the first crack.
also the biggest hole, since water pressure is greatest from the first leak, making the crack biggest.


yes, but we can try to contain or control that one crack, even try to patch it up. but if we succeed in doing that, all the other weak spots will eventually give way allowing even more water than before to flood in..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^if so, then steam is the first crack.
also the biggest hole, since water pressure is greatest from the first leak, making the crack biggest.


Like a crack in a roof, if you patch it up before it's too late you can limit the water from going through that crack and stop other cracks (scare other companies away from wanting to try their own version of Steam) and prevent said flooding.







Kind of a ridiculous comparison we're going into here...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Like a crack in a roof, if you patch it up before it's too late you can limit the water from going through that crack and stop other cracks (scare other companies away from wanting to try their own version of Steam) and prevent said flooding.







Kind of a ridiculous comparison we're going into here...


lol well its valid and we obviously don't have anything better to do LOL


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Like a crack in a roof, if you patch it up before it's too late you can limit the water from going through that crack and stop other cracks (scare other companies away from wanting to try their own version of Steam) and prevent said flooding.







Kind of a ridiculous comparison we're going into here...


Yeah! And once companies see the possibility, it's no longer like a crack in a roof, but rather like crack cocaine! Uncontrollable and hurtful to everyone around the user! Companies will NEED to have their own downloader!

LOL

on a serious note, imagine if there was no steam... How would we get our games digitally... *shudder*

We would have a million places like Amazon, where their video files are corrupted.


----------



## TMallory

They need to release some kind of system requirements/statement about performance. I couldn't care less about all this "who's gonna sell it" nonsense


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14190421*
> They need to release some kind of system requirements/statement about performance. I couldn't care less about all this "who's gonna sell it" nonsense


Precisely. I hate gamestop, and chances are, I'll be getting a physical copy from them one way or another


----------



## 8564dan

^ Same here 

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14190626*
> Precisely. I hate gamestop, and chances are, I'll be getting a physical copy from them one way or another


Yeah same here. There's also Amazon, but I'm paranoid about release-date shipping


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14190626*
> Precisely. I hate gamestop, and chances are, I'll be getting a physical copy from them one way or another


Ughhh... Gamestop... *shoves fat Sharpie down his throat* I'd prefer buying from Best Buy over them. That's saying a lot, I'm not crazy about Best Buy.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14190775*
> Ughhh... Gamestop... *shoves fat Sharpie down his throat* I'd prefer buying from Best Buy over them. That's saying a lot, I'm not crazy about Best Buy.


Yeah I'm not a big fan of Bestbuy, but at least the people working there are young/somewhat energetic. Its downright depressing walking into the GS in my area. I've yet to see someone working there who doesn't look/sound/act like they're in a North Korean prison or something.


----------



## TMallory

Not to mention the whole "wanna pre-order this crappy game or subscribe or this outdated magazine?"


----------



## rivaldog

LOL @ the North Korean Prison joke









The people who work at my gamestop are cool, but they rip you off so bad on trading in used games. That's really the only trouble I have with game stop. They gave me a dollar for guitar hero world your. ONE DOLLAR FOR A PS3 GAME. Yeah, a crappy unpopular one at that, but they turned around and sold it for $20.

My local Best Buy has terrible deals like all of them, but they do have a nice environment.


----------



## CattleCorn

My local Best Buy has cracks in the roof and floods all the time.


----------



## rivaldog

That sucks for them lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14191374*
> My local Best Buy has cracks in the roof and floods all the time.


LOL WOW amazed they haven't fixed that...


----------



## tx-jose

I used to work at best buy...it was AWESOME!!! Love that employee discount


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I honestly have nothing good to say about game stop, they are part of the reason why gaming companies are implementing 10 dollar online passes to play multiplayer and the list goes on.... I remember selling them halo reach a while back, they gave me 10 bucks then turned around and sold it for 50, talk about some utter BS. I told myself I would never again do business with them ever again.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14193460*
> I honestly have nothing good to say about game stop, they are part of the reason why gaming companies are implementing 10 dollar online passes to play multiplayer and the list goes on.... I remember selling them halo reach a while back, they gave me 10 bucks then turned around and sold it for 50, talk about some utter BS. I told myself I would never again do business with them ever again.


You title yourself a "pc gamer" and then complain about money you didn't get for trading console games. Come on now.

I stopped shopping at gamestop when they stopped trading pc games because of game keys. Believe it or not people used to be able to trade PC games at gamestop. Now they don't even sell PC games any more, and now there are fees implemented for multiplayer supposedly because of the same store.







Whats that "correlation" quote again? All I know is I won't be buying BF3 at gamestop. :/


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14197292*
> You title yourself a "pc gamer" and then complain about money you didn't get for trading console games. Come on now.
> 
> I stopped shopping at gamestop when they stopped trading pc games because of game keys. Believe it or not people used to be able to trade PC games at gamestop. Now they don't even sell PC games any more, and now there are fees implemented for multiplayer supposedly because of the same store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that "correlation" quote again? All I know is I won't be buying BF3 at gamestop. :/


Seriously who doesn't own a console this day and age? And yes I am PRIMARILY a PC gamer... The sheer amount of money I have spent on my computer could have put an x box or ps3 in every room of my house.... Almost all the PC games I own I still play from time to time, some of those all the time, the console games I owned, owned being the keyword usually last 2 weeks at best before they go bye bye.


----------



## james8

well my experience at gamestop is quite limited. but it's like the only store i know of that sell video games haha so i have no choice but to pay them $5 for preorder fee


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14197415*
> *Seriously who doesn't own a console this day and age?* And yes I am PRIMARILY a PC gamer... The sheer amount of money I have spent on my computer could have put an x box or ps3 in every room of my house.... Almost all the PC games I own I still play from time to time, some of those all the time, the console games I owned, owned being the keyword usually last 2 weeks at best before they go bye bye.


Me. Why would I spend money to get a worse experience?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14197576*
> Me. Why would I spend money to get a worse experience?


Some of us have kids.... I also have friends that don't game on PC or when they come over we have drinks and play on the console.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14197467*
> well my experience at gamestop is quite limited. but it's like the only store i know of that sell video games haha so i have no choice but to pay them $5 for preorder fee


There's no fee for pre-ordering, the game still comes out to be $64.94, pre order or not, because of taxes. At least if you buy it in person. Either way they don't make you pay to pre order, that's like paying for call ahead seating at a restaurant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14197621*
> Some of us have kids.... I also have friends that don't game on PC or when they come over we have drinks and play on the console.


You should let your friends game on your PC. It would probably convince them to invest in a great gaming machine. Or at least a budget one.


----------



## sew333

PLaying this game with this solo will be AWESOME!! YEAH

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nla3WCSbaSE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## sew333

and look! My eyes want this game!!!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us ;DDDDDDDDD


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14197576*
> Me. Why would I spend money to get a worse experience?


^this. i bought a ps1 gave it away when ps2 came out, gave away that when the psp came out and i haven't bought anything sense. still have the psp but the thing is so old and a couple pieces need replacing but i don't use it. picked up PC gaming and i've never looked back.


----------



## THE JUDGE

hey guys just a quick question(noob here sorry mite be dumb question?) about the co-op campaign will you be able to lan an xbox to a pc and co-op like that?or only pc to pc or xbox to xbox etc. . .


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE;14198713*
> hey guys just a quick question(noob here sorry mite be dumb question?) about the co-op campaign will you be able to lan an xbox to a pc and co-op like that?or only pc to pc or xbox to xbox etc. . .


you can't cross over. its pc-pc or xbox - xbox


----------



## THE JUDGE

thanks thought as much just heard that you can but thanks.


----------



## Lune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Wk-R5VLgo&hd=1[/ame]

Listen after 2:40, but before that too! I think it's a very good soundtrack


----------



## thiru

For those who own MOH LE and are desperate:
http://battlefieldo.com/punkbuster-officially-confirmed/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14200306*
> For those who own MOH LE and are desperate:
> http://battlefieldo.com/punkbuster-officially-confirmed/


Quote:


> - Hitboxes are much improved in comparison with BFBC2.
> - Recoil is really hard and needs to get used to.
> *- The closed betatest for MoH owners will be held but no word on date yet.*
> - There will be ingame VOIP.
> - The anticheat system is PunkBuster.
> - There are three slots for weapon customization.
> - Character customization will be up but no word on details.
> - BF3 will be greatly optimized. DICE is willing to optimize it for all platforms and hardware.
> - System specs won`t be "fantastic". They will be reasonable.
> *- The feeling of BF3 is truly different. It`s not BF2 and not BFBC2.*
> - BF3 will be highly cybersports-oriented.
> *- There`s no final decision about commo-rose at DICE.*
> - There`s closed area at DICE office where people work on unannounced project .
> - Battlelog is a web-application for BF3.


Pretty sure commo-rose was confirmed months ago?









Also, looks like MoH LE owners are getting a closed beta after all.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *THE JUDGE*


thanks thought as much just heard that you can but thanks.


I doubt PC will even have the capacity to LAN.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Apparently, from a moderator at the EA forums, MOH gets an invite the first week of September. 2 weeks into September previous owners of BF games will get an invite. The last week will be an open beta for everyone.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I doubt PC will even have the capacity to LAN.



Quote:



- BF3 will be highly cybersports-oriented.


I would think LAN is an essential part of cybersports support, but that would mean providing dedicated server files.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14200594*
> I would think LAN is an essential part of cybersports support, but that would mean providing dedicated server files.


It's more of theater mode and tools for recording every stat and playing back matches(Battlerecorder for example). If a cybersports event is big enough I'm sure EA will let them become a trusted partner to host it or work out a partnership with an existing partner that will run servers in their location.

I agree that it's pointless trying to withhold the server files since they still get leaked anyways and the only reasoning behind it is to prevent hackers from using them. Yeah, that worked out well in BC2 with every server update getting leaked...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Pretty sure commo-rose was confirmed months ago?









Also, looks like MoH LE owners are getting a closed beta after all.


Commo rose was never confirmed and game demos had the Q key disabled. Twitter messages from Dice make it sound it unlikely.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I would think LAN is an essential part of cybersports support, but that would mean providing dedicated server files.


For big WoW tournaments Blizzard sends a rep with a portable WoW server. But for Starcraft 2 Blizzard didn't give any LAN capability even for tournaments (and loads of _1v1_ games in tournaments have been interrupted because of Blizzard's server)


----------



## DZSlasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14200556*
> I doubt PC will even have the capacity to LAN.


There will be LAN as evidenced by this video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DZSlasher;14200917*
> There will be LAN as evidenced by this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc&feature=related


You're confusing their use of the word LAN with what a LAN really is(local). They were networked up with QA testers in Canada and Europe on the opposing team during the E3 event. At that same livestream as the video you linked to, one of the DICE devs stated that it will be running on dedicated servers like BC2 only, in order to protect the server files from being used by hack makers(which will still get the files anyways).


----------



## Lhino

If there is LAN. Well then all of my friends will have a collective 'jizz in my pants' moment lol. We are still stuck playing COD 4 at LANs :|.


----------



## kcuestag

Closed beta for MOH LE owners, that's just awesome, can't wait!


----------



## sew333

So is there any chances to release a demo version earlier? Even Multi or beta


----------



## Lhino

Man I want that beta right about now.


----------



## Freaxy

Give Beta please








Shame I skipped MOH.. though would've only bought it for the BF3 beta key.


----------



## rivaldog

I knew there was going to be a beta for us MoH LE purchasers.... So when was it confirmed and do we have a date? I swear, if it's during my vacation, I'ma flip









EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14200584*
> Apparently, from a moderator at the EA forums, MOH gets an invite the first week of September. 2 weeks into September previous owners of BF games will get an invite. The last week will be an open beta for everyone.


Never mind about my vacation then, it's well past it and I get to take part in all three betas


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brandon1337*


Quoted from Battlefieldo.com, You can find more pictures following this link http://battlefieldo.com/battleblog-3...-of-battlelog/



























First look at Battlelog.


----------



## kcuestag

That looks nice actually!


----------



## tx-jose

Facebook?? lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Finally a friends system that looks like it WORKS. BC2's friend list works well, but there is absolutely no way to communicate, and its 20 friend limit is ridiculous.

It seems cool. You can share your soldier page easily with anyone online and I'm assuming they'll have the ability to add you from within the page and not only from within game.


----------



## go4life

Soooo.... It's a Battlefield Facebook? x)


----------



## Ishinomori

In regards to the first look at battlelog...

I'm not liking the look of all that white! On my IPS monitors I'm gonna go blind playing at night!
It will be nice if they do some battlefield-two-_esque_ motion sequences in black and white, or some softer grey's and blacks mixed in there as a background.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14217004*
> In regards to the first look at battlelog...
> 
> *I'm not liking the look of all that white! On my IPS monitors I'm gonna go blind playing at night!*
> It will be nice if they do some battlefield-two-_esque_ motion sequences in black and white, or some softer grey's and blacks mixed in there as a background.


You are so right... that's the only reason I like Steam.. because it's black! but I guess there will be some kind of skins for it to make it black like all the 192839123 skins for Steam

but yeah I like how it looks... and it's free


----------



## glycerin256

looks pretty good!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14217525*
> You are so right... that's the only reason I like Steam.. because it's black! but I guess there will be some kind of skins for it to make it black like all the 192839123 skins for Steam
> 
> but yeah I like how it looks... and it's free


Skins will definitely be a plus for me!

No doubt these were early developments of battlelog to showcase function more then finish!


----------



## kcuestag

Looks great imo! If it's going to be that cool, I think it'll be worth it to skip Steam for this game.









After seeing this... Wondering if I should just pre-order it on Origin right now.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14218161*
> Looks great imo! If it's going to be that cool, I think it'll be worth it to skip Steam for this game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing this... Wondering if I should just pre-order it on Origin right now.


Do it!







Look at my baby


----------



## kcuestag

Oh look at that! I am famous!

And yes, I think I am pre-ordering it on Origin soon!


----------



## Higgins

4/5 of your games have a soldier holding an assault rifle with one hand. I SMELL A TREND


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> As it seems, EA DICE made a decision to nerf down the destruction elements of Battlefield 3. Due to the facts released by developers, you can't have a fully desctructible environment in a game that tends to have a balanced multiplayer.
> 
> Battlefield 3 maps will be designed with some limited destruction in mind, but still, EA DICE developers will tend to allow you to nuke that camper down together with his nest.
> EA DICE wrote the following:
> 
> _Damage is done to façades built onto structures, rather than the actual structures themselves - you're not going to be bringing buildings down in Battlefield 3 like you did in Bad Company 2 outside of scripted moments in singleplayer and possible hard-coded objectives in multiplayer._
> 
> PC fans gone crazy after this statement and developers from EA DICE tried to extinguish the fire saying:
> 
> _D2.0 is not gone. Not at all._


----------



## Ishinomori

If you think of it in the way that the scale looks to be loads bigger, so if buildings are 5 stories high and a block-wide, you aren't going to be bringing it down with a tank, you would need a controlled demolition, or an earthquake (







)...

In bad company 2 they had the same generic building plastered all over the map, that's why you could bring it down repeatedly.

The reaction is typically overblown, no doubt there will be another boycott...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Watch the PS3 Gameplay or fault line trailer to see why it's not that important to completely collapse an entire building. You can still destroy any wall with a regular rifle. Listen to him @ 2:13 "Just fire through that wall, he's not safe". In BC2 you can't shoot through a wall with a rifle. You can only rpg/c4/40M it. BC2 is going to look like child's play to BF3.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMuqCeDH6F0[/ame]


----------



## james8

so Destruction 3.0 is worse than Destruction 2.0?
i am disappoint


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14219566*
> Watch the PS3 Gameplay or fault line trailer to see why it's not that important to completely collapse an entire building. You can still destroy any wall with a regular rifle. Listen to him @ 2:13 "Just fire through that wall, he's not safe". In BC2 you can't shoot through a wall with a rifle. You can only rpg/c4/40M it. BC2 is going to look like child's play to BF3.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMuqCeDH6F0


you can't fire through ANYTHING in BC2. what's funny is bullets seem to go right through people (bad hit reg) but yet you can't shoot through tree leaves... not even with the 50cal


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you can't fire through ANYTHING in BC2. what's funny is bullets seem to go right through people (bad hit reg) but yet you can't shoot through tree leaves... not even with the 50cal


Reenforced Kevlar leaves, a continuing feature of the new Frostbite engine


----------



## thiru

Fully destructible buildings would not be very fun for long in a game that has jets.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Fully destructible buildings would not be very fun for long in a game that has jets.


True. Not only that it will force more fierce firefights on the ground. While pilots fight for air superiority, 2 or 3 squad leaders chatting and leading their squads in in-game voip could really rape capture points or objectives, then use air support if their teams pilots are good enough. I hope that's the way it goes anyway.


----------



## Lhino

I hope they keep the destruction in singleplayer at least. My big plan was going on a destruction rampage in the campaign as soon as I could.


----------



## glycerin256

Newegg has Battlefield 3 Pre-order for 10 bucks off.

Battlefield 3 Limited Edition PC Game EA
$59.99
Your Price: *$49.99*
*With Promo Code
EMCKCJE53*

Only use this if you can wait for the game to shipped out after the launch. LOL, which I am betting most of the people in this thread will not be able to.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you can't fire through ANYTHING in BC2. what's funny is bullets seem to go right through people (bad hit reg) but yet you can't shoot through tree leaves... not even with the 50cal


Oh yes you can. If someone is on the floor above you, you can usually shoot through the floor and get them if it's a wooden floor. Bullets also penetrate people, but I'm not sure if that's limited to certain guns. I know the M95 for sure can take out 4 people with 1 bullet.


----------



## Ishinomori

you can shoot through corrigated iron as well...


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Fully destructible buildings would not be very fun for long in a game that has jets.


I'm not really worried about jets, attack choppers would be hard to defend yourself against.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


you can shoot through corrigated iron as well...


Correct, I forgot about that. Those aluminum/metal (hurricane shutter looking) fences can be shot through.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Correct, I forgot about that. Those aluminum/metal (hurricane shutter looking) fences can be shot through.


you are all missing my point.. sure you can shoot through those things but you can't shoot through a TREE. how ridiculous is that... another thing that annoys me is you can't climb stairs from the side, you have to be directly in front of them (without jumping of course)


----------



## james8

you mean shooting through a tree trunk? i'm not sure if that's possible in real life for some of the bigger plant species


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


you mean shooting through a tree trunk? i'm not sure if that's possible in real life for some of the bigger plant species


This...I'm no expert, but it seems to me that shooting through 1 foot+ of solid wood wouldn't work.


----------



## t3haxle

I hope they make some changes to some of the guns. It would be pretty cool to have tiered bullet penetration where certain weapons retain more damage than others through walls. When I feel like I could rip through a tank with an M95, it better do some damage. Another cool thing to add would to be able to use snipers to take out helicopters by shooting certain parts a couple of times, like in Crysis. Couldn't you shoot the fuel pods to take out the heli's?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


you mean shooting through a tree trunk? i'm not sure if that's possible in real life for some of the bigger plant species


tree leaves. try sniping from on top of a building at someone directly behind the palm leaves. bet he doesn't die or get any damage. not the trunk itself the green leaves


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14223094*
> Correct, I forgot about that. Those aluminum/metal (hurricane shutter looking) fences can be shot through.


In BF3 you should be able to blow holes in the sides of buildings with your bullets. Currently only high explosives can do that.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


I hope they make some changes to some of the guns. It would be pretty cool to have tiered bullet penetration where certain weapons retain more damage than others through walls. When I feel like I could rip through a tank with an M95, it better do some damage. Another cool thing to add would to be able to use snipers to take out helicopters by shooting certain parts a couple of times, like in Crysis. Couldn't you shoot the fuel pods to take out the heli's?


I don't think that fuel pods are easy to shoot at on a realistic attack chopper... M95 was able to take out pilot tho...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


I don't think that fuel pods are easy to shoot at on a realistic attack chopper... M95 was able to take out pilot tho...


Realistically shooting a fuel pod would cause it to RTB, not explode.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Realistically shooting a fuel pod would cause it to RTB, not explode.


With a tracer round it would go up in flames rather fast actually...


----------



## Zackcy

I hope it has grenade spam like BF2







.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


With a tracer round it would go up in flames rather fast actually...


Drop the fuel pod, RTB.

Grenade spamming in BF2 is horrible. Infantry Karkand is ruined by it, heck even normal Karkand is sometimes ruined by it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Grenade spamming in BF2 is horrible. Infantry Karkand is ruined by it, heck even normal Karkand is sometimes ruined by it.


Yup. An entire squad up to the rim in grenades and all they need is one support class and you have a nice game of baseball







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

IMO there should be a nice ~10 second cool-off between throwing grenades and restocking them.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


IMO there should be a nice ~10 second cool-off between throwing grenades and restocking them.


Well with 4 man squads and possibly weaker frags this problem may not be a such a problem anymore.


----------



## iEATu

I think the damage radius for the frags are great how they are now...


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14223915*
> you are all missing my point.. sure you can shoot through those things but you can't shoot through a TREE. how ridiculous is that... another thing that annoys me is you can't climb stairs from the side, you have to be directly in front of them (without jumping of course)


I can shoot through a 14" in diameter tree with an ol' 80$ mosin nagant and steel core bullets. True story


----------



## jacobrjett

Can someone please tell me more about this screenie?


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*











Can someone please tell me more about this screenie?











It's probably a pre-rendered/ touched-up screenshot?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhRe4k*


It's probably a pre-rendered/ touched-up screenshot?










Don't think so


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14245786*
> Don't think so


It would have to be, the background is too out of focus. Unless I missed your sarcasm completely


----------



## flopper

no tessellation tho.


----------



## Lhino

LOL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSgaKOfU5qs[/ame]


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmateo487;14246212*
> It would have to be, the background is too out of focus. Unless I missed your sarcasm completely


Depth of field.


----------



## Lune




----------



## hallaor

looking forward to this game


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14247543*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pictures


How did you find those in game pictures?


----------



## rogueblade

that quality looks pretty scrub


----------



## Lune

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/


----------



## thiru

http://sitesmartgaming.com/forums/f73/battlefield-3-alpha-trial-screenshots-771/


----------



## kcuestag

Those better be on lowest settings else I am dissapointed big time.


----------



## Lune

Yeah think lowest


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhRe4k;14245499*
> It's probably a pre-rendered/ touched-up screenshot?


no, normal low poly model with a normal map. Also the resolution is HUGE and the thumbnail makes it look amazing


----------



## kcuestag

Not sure if it's been posted, but this is a sad day for me:

http://www.battlefield03.com/home/battlefield-3-steam-boycott-confirmed-by-gamestop/










I guess Origin it is then.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14249042*
> Not sure if it's been posted, but this is a sad day for me:
> 
> http://www.battlefield03.com/home/battlefield-3-steam-boycott-confirmed-by-gamestop/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Origin it is then.


Sigh upsetting. Steam was one of the big reasons in my decision to get involved with PC gaming over xbox... Say what you want but XBL is a great online service... As fa as UI/Managment goes and steam was the equivalent IMO... Not going to stop me from buying this on PC but it really does upset me. Not bashing origins or any other digital distrustor but for me steam was it for me.... Oh wells.


----------



## Lune

Any idea where I can buy Medal of Honor Limited Edition for a key? I have the normal one.. and access to Limited Edition one, but not really mine (even tho the guy won't have time to play it anyway) but want one for myself


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14249042*
> Not sure if it's been posted, but this is a sad day for me:
> 
> http://www.battlefield03.com/home/battlefield-3-steam-boycott-confirmed-by-gamestop/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Origin it is then.


Not sure why you would buckle to EA and go with their service when they're stealing choices from you. You're a smart man. Don't let them do that to you.

D2D isn't Steam, but in a way it's better than using Steam AND Origin~ it's a simple site that allows direct download of your games and keys any time.

You can do Direct2Drive then link the game to your Steam client.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


You can do Direct2Drive then link the game to your Steam client.


Thats what i did with FO:NV. Downloaded from the steam servers too.









A bummer, but i had a retail copy pre-ordered already so no skin off my nose.


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14246897*
> Depth of field.


Lol, as a landscape photographer I know what depth of field is, but no video game is that drastic, it would be very hard to see anything or for it to differentiate between what should and should not be out of focus


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elmateo487*


Lol, as a landscape photographer I know what depth of field is, but no video game is that drastic, it would be very hard to see anything or for it to differentiate between what should and should not be out of focus


No it's not. You just focus what's in front of the crosshair. In cut-scenes it's even easier. And the DoF in Borderlands is even more drastic:


----------



## Elmateo487

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


No it's not. You just focus what's in front of the crosshair. In cut-scenes it's even easier. And the DoF in Borderlands is even more drastic:











Yah but the question is whether this is in game or cut scene. There is nothing rendered in the far, no mountains, etc, and the dof in borderlands is the only game that i know to have done that to that extreme, I've played it through, and the dof is poorly implemented, it often focuses wrong.

So if bf3 is like borderlands I hope it can be turned off.

Edit: and if it is in game, they would have told us so, bragging about it. And it cant be true in-game because they would need to use a different perspective camera to get what they are seeing, since no one sits next driver like that, and there is no HUD, map etc, which brings down overall fps. AND it cant be in game because he isn't looking where the barrel is pointed. Which they would not do while playing the game.

How could this possibly be a depiction of what the engine can do in game?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Any idea where I can buy Medal of Honor Limited Edition for a key? I have the normal one.. and access to Limited Edition one, but not really mine (even tho the guy won't have time to play it anyway) but want one for myself


Retail store.


----------



## kcuestag

I think the bonus of early BETA for those MoH LE owners are only to those who pre-ordered it before release, if you buy it now, it'll be useless.


----------



## Zackcy

No I bought it like a month ago, I will get early Beta access if I have to kill







!


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think the bonus of early BETA for those MoH LE owners are only to those who pre-ordered it before release, if you buy it now, it'll be useless.


nah I'm pretty sure you get it in even if you buy it today. it just has to be the limited edition of MoH. I should have bought it on Steam when it was on sale


----------



## thiru

Buying a crappy game for 1 week of early access to a beta for a game you already pre-ordered... sigh.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Buying a crappy game for 1 week of early access to a beta for a game you already pre-ordered... sigh.


Was on sale, haven't pre ordered BF3, great graphics + audio is amazing. No biggie.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Buying a crappy game for 1 week of early access to a beta for a game you already pre-ordered... sigh.


For a week of awesomeness, sure!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


For a week of awesomeness, sure!


Dis.


----------



## xBxJxPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


*Open beta date: September 2011*


My birthday is September 18th


----------



## Zackcy

Hope the closed beta starts early.

I mean how much can you change in 2 months? Who knows. Maybe it'll be perfect







.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I hope that BF3 allows you to play multiplayer levels on your own the way BF2 did.

Why?

Because it isn't fair to subject innocent members of the public to my abortive attempts at flying helicopters until I'm ready to take my training wheels off.


----------



## kcuestag

Interesting news;

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/311955/news/battlefield-3-we-can-do-earthquakes-in-multiplayer/

Looks like we could have Earthquakes in Multiplayer.









Although I doubt it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14257449*
> Interesting news;
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/311955/news/battlefield-3-we-can-do-earthquakes-in-multiplayer/
> 
> Looks like we could have Earthquakes in Multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I doubt it.


This would be ok if its Random, and happens very rarely...

I wouldn't want to be in Map after Map after Map where there was an earthquake everytime...

Also, aftershocks would rock as well!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My opinion: I'd stay away from putting earthquakes in. Battlefield has a long history of annoying bugs were you're killed by the most random things. Imagine if an earthquake hits, and your player gets bugged with the ground and dies. Didn't it used to/still happen randomly on the Titan in 2142?

Edit: #4000 in the thread.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

not quite


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14257673*
> My opinion: I'd stay away from putting earthquakes in. Battlefield has a long history of annoying bugs were you're killed by the most random things. Imagine if an earthquake hits, and your player gets bugged with the ground and dies. Didn't it used to/still happen randomly on the Titan in 2142?
> 
> Edit: #4000 in the thread.


Yeah. It's already annoying enough in BC2 when a building falls near you and you can't aim for the next 5 minutes...


----------



## james8

so now not only can I be killed by Destruction 2.0 rubbles, random Destruction 3.0 cracks in the ground can also kill me?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I would also add that earthquakes seem a somewhat superfluous addition to a multiplayer shooter.


----------



## Lune

Earthquake is a no no... maybe in some modded server / fun server


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Guys, we're also forgetting that "multiplayer" could also mean co-op.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14258672*
> Guys, we're also forgetting that "multiplayer" could also mean co-op.


It could also mean a group of people in the same room passing one keyboard & mouse/controller around...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14258684*
> It could also mean a group of people in the same room passing one keyboard & mouse/controller around...


Reminds me of Worms on the Amiga 500...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14257949*
> Yeah. It's already annoying enough in BC2 when a building falls near you and you can't aim for the next 5 minutes...


^thisssssss


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think the bonus of early BETA for those MoH LE owners are only to those who pre-ordered it before release, if you buy it now, it'll be useless.


I remember reading steam forums where people who have bought MoH after release, meaning it definitely isn't limited edition, still have limited edition access. Anyone who has bought MoH regular edition, check in-game and see if you have the MP7.

Found it:

Quote:



http://forums.steampowered.com/forum....php?t=1921727
This is what it says and it's not the LE version for sale on Steam.

"Get access to the Battlefield 3 beta!

Owners of Medal of Honor will also receive an invitation to the beta for another highly-anticipated EA shooter, Battlefield 3™. Battlefield 3 is the latest entry in the award-winning shooter franchise from DICE in Stockholm, Sweden."



Quote:



http://forums.steampowered.com/forum...64&postcount=9
Purchased the game today & in my history it shows the following:

" You now own Medal of Honor: Airborne, Medal of Honor(TM) Single Player, Medal of Honor Pre-Order, Medal of Honor(TM) Multiplayer, Medal of Honor Standard Edition Key. "


Time will tell if they still get the beta keys but Steam has been advertising it for the normal edition of MoH.


----------



## Zackcy

Or when your outside a good 3 feet away and you die







....................







!

Honestly I would be fine w/o destruction. Destruction is a nice perk. Adds moar flavour. Image maps like Stirke at Karkand with destruction. Frag grenades would level the map in mere minutes!

Speaking of Karkand, seeing as it is an expansion pack, 6 man squads w/commanders?


----------



## Elmateo487

Can anyone explain to me why in BFBC2 the grenades float like tinker bell through the air all dainty like?


----------



## kcuestag

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm sorry, I couldn't resist.



















u folded!!!!!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Anyone knows which, if any, online retailer will be able to do a pre load of the game?

Thanks.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


u folded!!!!!










Who cares if he uses origin?

I use it. Is there a problem?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Anyone knows which, if any, online retailer will be able to do a pre load of the game?

Thanks.


too early to tell


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You also think GPU-Z doesn't crash BC2 with PB and people don't have massive issues with kicking people from games or PunkBusterB.exe chewing up your CPU resources making your fps drop dramatically/game stutter. PB will definitely make BF3 that much more unpleasant.

Origin is just EA Downloader renamed and updated. It's been working fine for me since BF2142 in 2006 was released.


----------



## yogesh

Sir,
I would like to purchase the game "Emperor battle for dune" but before doing so i would like to know whether it works on windows vista home basic,i have ATI RAEDON XPRESS 1100 series graphics card,2 gb ram,dual core processor......
I would be highly oblized if you help me out with this issue.....
With regards.....
Yogesh


----------



## FellsPoint

lol wut anyway

I heard only the limited edition of bf3 is origin exclusive.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yogesh*


Sir,
I would like to purchase the game "Emperor battle for dune" but before doing so i would like to know whether it works on windows vista home basic,i have ATI RAEDON XPRESS 1100 series graphics card,2 gb ram,dual core processor......
I would be highly oblized if you help me out with this issue.....
With regards.....
Yogesh


I dare say you meant to post a new thread as opposed to replying to this one...


----------



## yogesh

i,ve just now joined this forum and i was trying to post a new link but failed,anyways its not an issue, i'll learn it soon.....


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You also think GPU-Z doesn't crash BC2 with PB and people don't have massive issues with kicking people from games or PunkBusterB.exe chewing up your CPU resources making your fps drop dramatically/game stutter. PB will definitely make BF3 that much more unpleasant.

Origin is just EA Downloader renamed and updated. It's been working fine for me since BF2142 in 2006 was released.


this. the punkbuster exe regularly hog up one core of my CPU.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

if BF3 is like any other recent retail EA game, it wont require origin to play. it will just have the online activation like crysis 2 and dead space 2 (retail). at one point in the crysis 2 installation i remember it giving me the option or not to download origin, but you could decline.


----------



## Strelok

>15gb install size

is this just ballpark or has this been stated/alluded to in any way?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strelok;14266934*
> >15gb install size
> 
> is this just ballpark or has this been stated/alluded to in any way?


As far as I'm aware, it's ballpark, was part of the fake/unconfirmed specs released a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes that figure came from the specs that were proven fake.


----------



## 8564dan

Would love the OFFICIAL system requirements to be released now lol. That and some more multiplayer footage with jet gameplay


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14267284*
> Would love the OFFICIAL system requirements to be released now lol. That and some more multiplayer footage with jet gameplay


We'll probably have the official requirements before September starts for the BETA.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14267284*
> Would love the OFFICIAL system requirements to be released now lol. That and some more multiplayer footage with jet gameplay


Word.

I would love to see some more in-depth MP stuff.

And I am desperate to get some idea of how my rig will perform for this game. Desperate like a little girl at a Justin Bieber concert.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14267339*
> Word.
> 
> I would love to see some more in-depth MP stuff.
> 
> And I am desperate to get some idea of how my rig will perform for this game. Desperate like a little girl at a Justin Bieber concert.


Lol. Your rig looks pretty awesome tbh. I would assume that you will get a very decent FPS on high settings with that. But obviously we dont know yet


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14267339*
> Word.
> 
> I would love to see some more in-depth MP stuff.
> 
> And I am desperate to get some idea of how my rig will perform for this game. Desperate like a little girl at a Justin Bieber concert.


Pretty sure watching the Fault-line trailer would give you a fair idea!

I'm freaking out because i want to run BF3 at 6060x1080!!!
Don't think i can go back to single monitor gaming!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14267877*
> Pretty sure watching the Fault-line trailer would give you a fair idea!
> 
> I'm freaking out because i want to run BF3 at 6060x1080!!!
> Don't think i can go back to single monitor gaming!


I almost don't want to believe that the Fault Line trailer was run on a single 580, so that I don't get my hopes up lol.

6060x1080 just plain scares me. To run at that resolution on high settings, you'll probably need to upgrade your PC to...I dunno... Skynet? I'll stick with 1920x1080, that's about all I can handle.

Out of interest, anyone have any idea what sort of rig the Thunder Run trailer was on?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14267927*
> I almost don't want to believe that the Fault Line trailer was run on a single 580, so that I don't get my hopes up lol.
> 
> 6060x1080 just plain scares me. To run at that resolution on high settings, you'll probably need to upgrade your PC to...I dunno... Skynet? I'll stick with 1920x1080, that's about all I can handle.
> 
> Out of interest, anyone have any idea what sort of rig the Thunder Run trailer was on?


I can run BC2 on high with 40FPS avg, here's to hoping BF3 is as optimized as they say it will be!

Im considering SLI 3gb 580's around launch, seeing how i cope with BETA first.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14267955*
> I can run BC2 on high with 40FPS avg, here's to hoping BF3 is as optimized as they say it will be!


At 6060x1080? Those are impressive framerates.
Quote:


> Im considering SLI 3gb 580's around launch, seeing how i cope with BETA first.


That's a big chunk of video memory, but I'd be interested in seeing how your 560's hold up during beta first. I reckon that's the direction I'll go too, only with 1.5gb cards, but there isn't a hope in hell of me being able to afford the new mobo, PSU and card before launch.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;14265165*
> Who cares if he uses origin?
> 
> I use it. Is there a problem?


don't care if you use it or not i don't know you. we (both me and him, definitely not inclusive of you) were still waiting to see if it ever came to steam and if not a few days/weeks before release then buy it, he folded early. Had you been reading through the other pages i'm sure you would have known the back story. so i care if he's using origin and yes it's a problem what now?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14267339*
> Word.
> 
> I would love to see some more in-depth MP stuff.
> 
> And I am desperate to get some idea of how my rig will perform for this game. Desperate like a little girl at a Justin Bieber concert.


Lol, I assume you're kidding, your rig will max it out I'm sure. I am upgrading my rig to pretty much match yours (except I will have a 6950) just for BF3 and Skyrim.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14268373*
> don't care if you use it or not i don't know you. we (both me and him, definitely not inclusive of you) were still waiting to see if it ever came to steam and if not a few days/weeks before release then buy it, he folded early. Had you been reading through the other pages i'm sure you would have known the back story. so i care if he's using origin and yes it's a problem what now?


Oh snap...ITS ON!!!!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14268416*
> Oh snap...ITS ON!!!!












everyone is talking about specs, and ppl are saying an i5 with a decent gfx card is capable of maxing it. my rig is gonna have an i7 and a 6950 and im scared i won't be able to max it, i mean i know i probably will be able too, but in the back of my head i just keep thinking it won't.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14268410*
> Lol, I assume you're kidding, your rig will max it out I'm sure. I am upgrading my rig to pretty much match yours (except I will have a 6950) just for BF3 and Skyrim.


Lol, no, I wasn't kidding. I'm just anxious. Anxious like a little girl who is about to meet Justin Bieber!

I'm feeling your Skyrim love too, hope it's going to be as good as I hope it will be.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14268081*
> At 6060x1080? Those are impressive framerates.


Indeed, with 4xMSAA and 16xAF
I use an average of 1250mb of Vram with that amount of AA
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14268081*
> That's a big chunk of video memory, but I'd be interested in seeing how your 560's hold up during beta first. I reckon that's the direction I'll go too, only with 1.5gb cards, but there isn't a hope in hell of me being able to afford the new mobo, PSU and card before launch.


It sure is, but with triple-wide gaming resolution, Vram gets eaten up like its nobody's business!

Check out these numbers...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14268434*
> everyone is talking about specs, and ppl are saying an i5 with a decent gfx card is capable of maxing it. my rig is gonna have an i7 and a 6950 and im scared i won't be able to max it, i mean i know i probably will be able too, but in the back of my head i just keep thinking it won't.


I think you and me are experiencing the same thing, a kind of digital performance anxiety if you will.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14268451*
> It sure is, but with triple-wide gaming resolution, Vram gets eaten up like its nobody's business!
> 
> Check out these numbers...


My God, those numbers make me vomit in my mouth a little bit. 6Gb total VRAM might not be as excessive as it initially appears.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14268449*
> Lol, no, I wasn't kidding. I'm just anxious. Anxious like a little girl who is about to meet Justin Bieber!
> 
> I'm feeling your Skyrim love too, hope it's going to be as good as I hope it will be.


Lol, I want to mock you for the Bieber references, but I am giddy at the thought of BF3 myself. I really hope it has that desert combat feel of huge maps with awesome vehicles. And artillery dammit, I miss artillery!

As far as Skyrim, the last I heard is that vanilla skyrim has over 300 hours (!) of gameplay by itself. Cannot. Wait.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14268474*
> I think you and me are experiencing the same thing, a kind of digital performance anxiety if you will.


Sounds like me on my wedding night.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14268668*
> Lol, I want to mock you for the Bieber references, but I am giddy at the thought of BF3 myself. I really hope it has that desert combat feel of huge maps with awesome vehicles. And artillery dammit, I miss artillery!


I can't help it. My mind just drifts to the Bieb. Agreed on the artillery, I just hope BF3 feels more like BF2 than BC2. Not that BC2 is a bad game, but BF2 holds my heart.
Quote:


> As far as Skyrim, the last I heard is that vanilla skyrim has over 300 hours (!) of gameplay by itself. Cannot. Wait.


Jeez, and that's before mods/expansions. My missus is going to have a very lonely autumn.
Quote:


> Sounds like me on my wedding night.


So I need to get drunk and take some Viagra? OK!


----------



## fuloran1

Never mind, not gonna post skyrim stuff in the bf3 thread!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14268959*
> Never mind, not gonna post skyrim stuff in the bf3 thread!


Good.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;14268668*
> Lol, I want to mock you for the Bieber references, but I am giddy at the thought of BF3 myself. *I really hope it has that desert combat feel of huge maps* with awesome vehicles. And artillery dammit, I miss artillery!


i HOPE they don't do like in BC2 where on atacama and white pass where the snow and the dust blows up and visibility becomes 0.0000000000000001% that utterly annoys me. i mean i understand you're in a desert and deserts have sandstorms but still...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14268508*
> My God, those numbers make me vomit in my mouth a little bit. 6Gb total VRAM might not be as excessive as it initially appears.


6gb total will only by 3gb effective on 2 cards...

Im looking to get the 580's if i need them (term used loosely) due to BETA performance...

or, wait till kelper and see what the kind of performance increase is like with the die-shrink, people are talking 50% improvement, so ill look into that, or if the improvement isnt as much as first thought, then i might pick up 2 reduced price 580 3gb's


----------



## kcuestag

I think we are getting paranoid about it.

Considering BFBC2 was a crappy console port (We have to be honest here, optimization is not good at all.) and Battlefield 3 is a PC Port, I can't guarantee it, but in my opinion I think it will run maxed out with great graphics and still perform same or better than BFBC2.









That's my thoughts though, until we try the BETA and newer driver updates (Keep in mind both AMD and Nvidia will have to optimize their drivers for BF3 during the beta) we can't really tell for sure.

Considering a GTX460 can see 500fps (We don't know what resolution or settings yet, but that is a huge frame rate, no way you'd get that in BFBC2 even at 800x600) seeing the filtered images, I'm quite sure this game will run better than BFBC2.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I think we are getting paranoid about it.

Considering BFBC2 was a crappy console port (We have to be honest here, optimization is not good at all.) and Battlefield 3 is a PC Port, I can't guarantee it, but in my opinion I think it will run maxed out with great graphics and still perform same or better than BFBC2.









That's my thoughts though, until we try the BETA and newer driver updates (Keep in mind both AMD and Nvidia will have to optimize their drivers for BF3 during the beta) we can't really tell for sure.

Considering a GTX460 can see 500fps (We don't know what resolution or settings yet, but that is a huge frame rate, no way you'd get that in BFBC2 even at 800x600) seeing the filtered images, I'm quite sure this game will run better than BFBC2.


God I hope you are right. Gief Beta nao!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


6gb total will only by 3gb effective on 2 cards...

Im looking to get the 580's if i need them (term used loosely) due to BETA performance...

or, wait till kelper and see what the kind of performance increase is like with the die-shrink, people are talking 50% improvement, so ill look into that, or if the improvement isnt as much as first thought, then i might pick up 2 reduced price 580 3gb's










It's nice to have options. I'm just saving money for now. If BF3 performs well on my current set up, I'll get one of the high end Kepler cards (provided they are decent). If BF3 performance is less than desirable, I'll upgrade to SLI 580s.


----------



## iEATu

I got this in my email since I'm a gamestop powerup member. If you want the digital strategy guide you can get a powerup card for free and preorder the game. You have to preorder it during the date shown.


----------



## axizor

Ooooooh. You'll have such a tactical advantage with that single player strategy guide!!


----------



## dteg

i've never met anyone who has actually used one of those singleplayer guides and i hope to GOD i never do...


----------



## Drobomb

LOL. A stategy guide for the Back to Karkand expansion pack. Oh, and don't forget to shop at pizza hut. Give me a break.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14269300*
> Good.


* puts modhammer back under desk*

I'm having so much fun with BF2, I can wait till next year for BF3!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14276814*
> * puts modhammer back under desk*
> 
> I'm having so much fun with BF2, I can wait till next year for BF3!


Don't play with fire.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Computerandvideogames.com has a massive hands on with BF3 apparently!

Link here.

I haven't had a chance to look at it, because I am at work and they stupidly block gaming websites, the stupids, so I can't vouch for it's quality, but figured it might be of interest to you good people.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Using the defib paddles now takes a little time - you must hold down the trigger to fire a jolt into your fallen friend - and there's a cool-down period afterwards. Oh, and if you're the person being revived, you have the option to refuse and respawn.


mmm








Quote:


> Here, if someone is spraying you with bullets it puts your character under stress, something evinced with screen shake and blur. It's a subtle effect, but it means if you're getting battered by constant fi re you can't just pop out and fire off a clean headshot... well, not without substantial skill. You're also rewarded for suppression in the same way you are for spotting - with XP - adding further tactical depth. Now you're rewarded for keeping enemies pinned down while your teammates sneak, say, up a tunnel, or move to flank the opposition.


this is a good idea for serious teamwork, but if you end up on one of those stupid teams it's going to backfire horribly. especially with the screen shake and blur and i thought it was annoying with the destruction, but now to have it while being shot at also?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14279730*
> mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a good idea for serious teamwork, but if you end up on one of those stupid teams it's going to backfire horribly. especially with the screen shake and blur and i thought it was annoying with the destruction, but now to have it while being shot at also?


it makes people move, to many stand still outside a flag etc..and shot 40mm or such and the snipers....
a game should make people move from target to target, flanking and teamplay will be huge in BF3 due to when people catch up on it, it be wastly fun









and with 64 players, the balance will be different than BC2 and more simulate bf2. which seldom had one side dominate totally. easier to switch side also, which I and my friends often do when one side is to bad.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14279730*
> this is a good idea for serious teamwork, but if you end up on one of those stupid teams it's going to backfire horribly. especially with the screen shake and blur and i thought it was annoying with the destruction, but now to have it while being shot at also?


It does say it's a subtle effect, but I really would like to see how disruptive it is, because you are quite right.

If you come under suppressive fire with a crap team, your only option my be to fall back...

On the flip side, it sounds like it will be uber when used correctly.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Back in our interview, we try drawing out Patrick Bach on some of BF3's other features. He reveals a dedicated co-op mode, running over ten unique maps and supporting two players, pointing to a completely separate campaign.


having a seperate campaign is going to be good, i remember when i used to play CoD, i'd have already read over the game, and then i had to play over the same stages again when i was doing co-op


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14279504*
> Computerandvideogames.com has a massive hands on with BF3 apparently!
> 
> Link here.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to look at it, because I am at work and they stupidly block gaming websites, the stupids, so I can't vouch for it's quality, but figured it might be of interest to you good people.


Console review...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Heh, sorry! Like I said, I haven't checked it out yet.

Still, the gameplay elements should be present across all platforms, no?

I'm sure when I finally get home and can read the whole article, it will satiate my desire for BF3 info...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Heh, sorry! Like I said, I haven't checked it out yet.

Still, the gameplay elements should be present across all platforms, no?

I'm sure when I finally get home and can read the whole article, it will satiate my desire for BF3 info...


probably, it was a pretty good article still worth the read console or not..


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Console review...










what's your point


----------



## falcon26

I just got an email from EA asking me to join the beta starting today, then download the game and try it. Did anyone else get this email from EA?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I just got an email from EA asking me to join the beta starting today, then download the game and try it. Did anyone else get this email from EA?


Nope, just the usual emails about penis enlargement and nude pics of Miley Cyrus.

Is this for real?


----------



## falcon26

Its real. I could post a screen shot of it from my email but I'm being ******ed and can't figure out how to do it.


----------



## thiru

It's a closed ALPHA, not beta. Invite by email.

Quote:



As one of our valued and trusted Battlefield players, we are happy to invite you to participate in the Battlefield 3 Alpha Trial. All the instructions you need to join are printed below.
We are inviting you specifically because we think you have a great interest in the Battlefield series, and because we think you understand the technical issues that might arise this early in a game's development cycle.
Please note that this is not the Open Beta due in September, it's not the Beta promised to buyers of Medal of Honor™ Limited Edition and this is not a public demo.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I'm not saying I don't believe you, I'm just hugely jealous


----------



## falcon26

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is what it looks like


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I just got an email from EA asking me to join the beta starting today, then download the game and try it. Did anyone else get this email from EA?


What did you do to get invited? Do you have all the BF games on your EA account or something? Did you participate in previous BF betas?


----------



## thiru

Pro-tip: don't breach the NDA


----------



## falcon26

I have played all the BF series since BF 1942.......


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I have played all the BF series since BF 1942.......


In that case, I suppose you've earned it.

Walk tall, Falcon26, walk tall and proud into the Battlefield 3 Alpha trial and may lesser men tremble in awe.


----------



## falcon26

Dam it I should have called in sick :-(


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I have played all the BF series since BF 1942.......


All on the same EA account? So have I, just not on the same account. I'm just trying to figure out why they thought you were a good candidate for testing as the email said.


----------



## falcon26

Because of my awesome BF skills


----------



## Lune

Gotta love alphas... and all that crap, I never get picked for it even tho i'm playing this damn game 24/7


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Great, now I'm going to be checking my inbox and spam mails obsessively on the tiny offchance I'll get an alpha invite.


----------



## falcon26

Lol make sure your spam filter is off


----------



## Romanrp

How much info are you allowed to tell us?


----------



## Lune

Falcon go check it out see if it works

Edit: Some guy found 2 new videos on EA UK forums but removed them... new leaked PC footage with LAV


----------



## falcon26

I'd love to try it out. But I'm at work for the next 8 hours :-(


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


i'd love to try it out. But i'm at work for the next 8 hours :-(


!







((


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Falcon go check it out see if it works

Edit: Some guy found 2 new videos on EA UK forums but removed them... new leaked PC footage with LAV


I know you downloaded them Mr Lune. Link me the unlisted youtube videos you no doubt re-uploaded


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I know you downloaded them Mr Lune. Link me the unlisted youtube videos you no doubt re-uploaded










Ohh ohh... Me 2!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I know you downloaded them Mr Lune. Link me the unlisted youtube videos you no doubt re-uploaded










Seriously, I was 1 minute late.. really pissed.

I am trying to find them right now...


----------



## iEATu

maybe they are in google's cache? try searching the link in google and then getting the cached page for it


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's a closed ALPHA, not beta. Invite by email.


Aren't you on a laptop with intermittent access to internet? Can you even play it?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


It's a closed ALPHA, not beta. Invite by email.


You actually got invited? I'm jealous. I don't know what I'd do with myself if I had Alpha access. I'm all for respecting the NDA, but I'd definitely be showing it off to my friends.


----------



## thiru

Didn't say I was invited. But if I had...

I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Didn't say I was invited. But if I had...

I'd have to kill you.












In all seriousness, you are missed in vent mumble.


----------



## snow cakes

anyone heard anything about commander mode in multiplayer like ther was in bf2?


----------



## Reloaded83

Heh, the second a vid is uploaded, it's removed. They're on it!

Btw, the vid I have open still is only 10 seconds, and it's of a sniper... Main thing to take away from the vid? The sounds seems to be AMAZING.

Edit: Another vid just went up of someone getting knifed, and then teabagged.

Some people just can't handle power and contracts I suppose.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm a bit dissapointed at EA right now...

One of my clan mates got an email inviting him to the early BETA in September for those who pre-ordered MoH Limited Edition, I also have it, but I did not get any invitation from EA yet.


----------



## Lune

Take a look at the first picture... you can see there's a knife, does that mean we are going to have an equippable knife?

Edit: Higgins just told me it was already confirmed... bleh where have I been




























@ Kcuestag I don't have one too... but my friend does, gonna use his w/e


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm a bit dissapointed at EA right now...

One of my clan mates got an email inviting him to the early BETA in September for those who pre-ordered MoH Limited Edition, I also have it, but I did not get any invitation from EA yet.










Heh, a lot of people that have MoH haven't gotten the e-mail yet. Don't think it means much. I'm sure they have a MASS amount of those e-mails to send out.

Be sad if said person gets an ALPHA invite and you don't.


----------



## falcon26

Downloading it now at home. To bad I have to go back to work as soon as it finishes. I'm only home for my lunch hour :-( Can't wait to try this out with my new GTX570...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Downloading it now at home. To bad I have to go back to work as soon as it finishes. I'm only home for my lunch hour :-( Can't wait to try this out with my new GTX570...


I know you can't tell us anything about this, but let us know how it runs... somehow







DD


----------



## TMallory

You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Downloading it now at home. To bad I have to go back to work as soon as it finishes. I'm only home for my lunch hour :-( Can't wait to try this out with my new GTX570...


I'd be cautious to give out any information about the Alpha, unless you want EA to ban your Alpha account.

If it was me, I wouldn't give out any information to anyone, I know it's hard, but I rather not lose that chance to play the Alpha!


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd be cautious to give out any information about the Alpha, unless you want EA to ban your Alpha account.

If it was me, I wouldn't give out any information to anyone, I know it's hard, but I rather not lose that chance to play the Alpha!










This^

NDA; serious business.


----------



## TMallory

aw, the video was made private







looked awesome though


----------



## falcon26

When I tried to run it. It said I have Nvidia driver 275.33 installed and you need at least 275.39 installed or above. So it looks like you are going to need a beta driver from Nvidia to play it......Back to work now DAM IT!


----------



## kcuestag

I'm quite sure EA saw it, and I'm sure he'll be banned from the Alpha Trial.

I love seeing these videos, but if it was me, I would never record anything while playing under NDA, I rather enjoy the game and not get my self banned and humiliated.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


When I tried to run it. It said I have Nvidia driver 275.33 installed and you need at least 275.39 installed or above. So it looks like you are going to need a beta driver from Nvidia to play it......Back to work now DAM IT!


Lawl that is crazy


----------



## theturbofd

Really hoping to see gameplay from you guys haha everytime I try to watch its been removed







Upload to a file hosting site maybe?


----------



## Lune

I can give you a link to the video as long as you add me on Steam, not here tho


----------



## Romanrp

Lune, I added you on steam.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











In all seriousness, you are missed in vent mumble.


What is this mumble I have not been invited too?

I have Veteran status 7 in BC2, does that count for anything?

Dam. I have MOH limited edition. I want early access.

EDIT:

Quote:



Q: Can I join the Battlefield 3 Closed Alpha Trial?

A: The Alpha is a closed test and by invitation only. If you'd like to have a chance to be called upon make sure to register for our newsletter and ensure your Veteran status is up to date.


No I had to sign up for the news letter. If I did I might have gotten in. Aghhhhhhhh


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











In all seriousness, you are missed in vent mumble.


Got my return ticket for the 9th of August, once I find a new place I'll be back









Knife info is confusing, it seems it's both equipable and usable by just pressing F.


----------



## Lune

Lol I just downloaded a new one







sniper sniping in prone


----------



## Reloaded83

I've found 3 total so far; sniping in prone, knife and teabag, and tunnel gameplay.


----------



## dteg

if i get an invite to the Alpha ima be pissed, cuz i havent bought all the parts for my first build yet, and i just bought a car today so its killing my money =[


----------



## Lune

I don't have the knife one, mind sending a link via steam?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't have the knife one, mind sending a link via steam?


ima add you nao! link meh pl0x


----------



## KG363

So the knife is equipable? Ugh


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't have the knife one, mind sending a link via steam?


Sure, but I doubt that it's still up on youtube. I have the vids open in other tabs still.

Edit: Guess it still is. Adding you shortly.


----------



## Reloaded83

I'm maddhamster on steam.


----------



## Lune

I just found it, don't worry! Thanks tho


----------



## 8564dan

Some guys uploading these vids have had their accounts banned already


----------



## Mit Namso

My replacement MB should be shipped today or tomorrow, lots of BC2 fun left yet


----------



## Nw0rb

Got my bf3 beta invite today in my email for pre-ordering and says that im in a pool to be selected to play it early


----------



## Lune

I managed to download full 1080p video before they took it down (Including free-style destruction) it is ruined by some music, u can still see the looks tho


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*


Got my bf3 beta invite today in my email for pre-ordering and says that im in a pool to be selected to play it early


Pre-ordered from where? Origin.

Going to cancel my Amazon copy if pre-ordering it on Origin means guaranteed beta invite.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Only hardcore veterans will get invite, meaning of alpha is testing the server etc and get feedback, they wont waste it on newbies


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


Only hardcore veterans will get invite, meaning of alpha is testing the server etc and get feedback, they wont waste it on newbies



I think beta's should be hardcore veterans period. Half the people play them like they're demo's and QQ about glitches in chat.


----------



## hallaor

for this game will have to make up a pc ...









possibly sell a kidney ... ^^


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I think beta's should be hardcore veterans period. Half the people play them like they're demo's and QQ about glitches in chat.


there is alpha for veterans, special beta for MoH owners and finally an public beta to attract people to BF3, so yeah everyone gets his chance to play


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cmdr.Shephard*


there is alpha for veterans, special beta for MoH owners and finally an public beta to attract people to BF3, so yeah everyone gets his chance to play


I got MoH Limited Edition and I did not get any invite yet.


----------



## dteg

i've owned bf2, 2142 and BC2 and i haven't gotten an invite, that could be because ive never played 1942 or because my BF2 wasn't how should i put it.... like everyone else's....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The sound is great.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I got MoH Limited Edition and I did not get any invite yet.










We (moh owners) need to wait untill its starts


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


What is this mumble I have not been invited too?

I have Veteran status 7 in BC2, does that count for anything?

Dam. I have MOH limited edition. I want early access.

EDIT:

No I had to sign up for the news letter. If I did I might have gotten in. Aghhhhhhhh


Ugh and I was thinking there would be no point to sign up for it since I could just go on the site myself.









Some recent videos of the alpha on this guy's channel. I think the knife kills look pretty cool








www.youtube.com/MW2Addiction


----------



## Lune

1080p sniping

  
 You Tube


----------



## iEATu

The Alpha is a closed test and by invitation only. If you'd like to have a chance to be called upon make sure to register for our newsletter at http://www.battlefield.com

Looks like there is still a chance to get in to alpha


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've owned bf2, 2142 and BC2 and i haven't gotten an invite, that could be because ive never played 1942 or because *my BF2 wasn't how should i put it.... like everyone else's.*...


banned?

Maybe you need 1942 and Vietnam as well.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


banned?

Maybe you need 1942 and Vietnam as well.


nono, most people paid money for their copy i didn't







that's all. i've never played the online version i only played the single player and did the trick to make it LAN with bots. i really only play shooting games (military fps to be specific) and i like modern guns, i just can't bring myself to play a game with those old guns..


----------



## LuminatX

god I wan't an invite so bad haha.
/crosses fingers.


----------



## rogueblade

footage:

http://www.multiupload.com/5OXCHU33QR
http://www.mediafire.com/?lg6gh29qdh
http://gamingeverything.com/?p=6614
http://gamingeverything.com/?p=6618
http://a1.video3.blip.tv/0340006347400/Joehalo1-Battlefield3321.mp4?brs=3184&bri=4.5
http://a6.video3.blip.tv/0310006350063/Joehalo1-Battlefield3SweetGFX641.mp4?brs=7094&bri=6.1


----------



## Lune

Don't post links here they will get banned ;x


----------



## Lune

I just went from 0 Veteran status to 8 by talking to some girl on EA live support.... my god, they don't understand anything









I don't even have the games.

I just told her... Miss, do I really have to buy a bunch of useless console games (completely different platform that I do not use) just to max out my veteran status.. that is pretty much required for Alpha Trial?..

And I guess she feels my pain lol and then...

SEXY GIRL: Let me activate these games for you. *smiles*


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14286742*
> I just went from 0 Veteran status to 8 by talking to some girl on EA live support.... my god, they don't understand anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have the games.
> 
> I just told her... Miss, do I really have to buy a bunch of useless console games (completely different platform that I do not use) just to max out my veteran status.. that is pretty much require for Alpha Trial?..
> 
> And I guess she feels my pain lol and then...
> 
> SEXY GIRL: Let me activate these games for you. *smiles*


Haha. I'm not sure if they fixed it, but you pretty much have to call them anyway because the veteran website is broken.

Edit: Here are some props for the awesome hot chick you talked to..


----------



## falcon26

Just tried it. Not too impressed.....but its only Alpha so we'll see....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14287001*
> Just tried it. Not too impressed.....but its only Alpha so we'll see....


How terrible bad is it? and seriously, I don't care about their NDA bs... does it run nice? What do they expect us to buy their broken game .... we need to know this kind of stuff DICE are really .......

They brag about frostbite 2 all the time but havent given us a single proof


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Yea their BC2 attempt at a veteran system was a total failure. I was only able to add my games to reach level 5, then I had to e-mail them to get the rest applied. They asked me for proof that I own them, and I gave them my soldier names which all link to my e-mail and EA account.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14287066*
> Yea their BC2 attempt at a veteran system was a total failure. I was only able to add my games to reach level 5, then I had to e-mail them to get the rest applied. They asked me for proof that I own them, and I gave them my soldier names which all link to my e-mail and EA account.


Thing is, I have never played any of them







Just BC2 and BF2. (and just bought 2142)


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

alpha sucks?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14287096*
> Thing is, I have never played any of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just BC2 and BF2. (and just bought 2142)


Yea, kind of pathetic really. Defeats the purpose of having the veteran system in place to begin with. But hey, good for you, it improves your chances of an invite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14287154*
> alpha sucks?


Waiting watching other noobs play (Youtube videos) sucks more?

I really enjoy playing early Alphas/Betas. I see how a game grows and changes through its development and it's just a fun experience overall playing with only the most dedicated gamers (by that I mean others who were as dedicated as me in getting into a Alpha/Beta testing opportunity). 2142 beta was AWESOME. I remember having 20+ people in my Ventrilo server.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14287189*
> Yea, kind of pathetic really. Defeats the purpose of having the veteran system in place to begin with. But hey, good for you, it improves your chances of an invite.


Lol I agree.. it's totally pathetic









but hey.. I wanted to buy all of them, they are not on Origin and some are consoles games.. I don't mind paying, but if she wants to give it to me then hahahah


----------



## falcon26

Well look at my system specs. My system is no slouch and it run well choppy. I had Vsync off which I normally have on and their was alot of screen tearing. Sound was great though I th ink better than BC2. We have to remember this is alpha stage so I wasn't expecting much anyway.


----------



## dteg

it..ran..choppy... wutwutwut..


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14287248*
> Well look at my system specs. My system is no slouch and it run well choppy. I had Vsync off which I normally have on and their was alot of screen tearing. Sound was great though I th ink better than BC2. We have to remember this is alpha stage so I wasn't expecting much anyway.


Have you done fraps or anything? Did it max your vram?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14287248*
> Well look at my system specs. My system is no slouch and it run well choppy. I had Vsync off which I normally have on and their was alot of screen tearing. Sound was great though I th ink better than BC2. We have to remember this is alpha stage so I wasn't expecting much anyway.


Yeah seriously do some tests and pm us via Steam, no1 cares about their stupid rules as they can never find out who tells what...









but really choppy........ and SCREEN TEARING is my biggest nightmare............. screen tearing in BC2 is horrible it wasn't there 1 year ago.. they did something.. it disappears when u put vsync on


----------



## Romanrp

What about the actuall game though? If you ignore the technical issues, how good was it?


----------



## falcon26

Ok played it was fraps recording my FPS. I was getting between 40-50 with settings to High. Their is no setting for AA or AF though so it would probably be even lower then that if the game had it. I'm sure the final game will have it but the Alpha has no in game AA or AF setting. If I ignore the tech issues, yeah it was fun to play. To me it felt more real than BC2 tactical wise. You actually have to use your head a more rather then the run and gun style of BC2. Its definitely going to be a good great game once its finished.


----------



## Romanrp

Thats not too bad then, the game can still be saved. How much vram does it use?


----------



## dteg

the alpha is out, the beta is just around the corner why don't they release some dam system specs already!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14286742*
> I just went from 0 Veteran status to 8 by talking to some girl on EA live support.... my god, they don't understand anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have the games.
> 
> I just told her... Miss, do I really have to buy a bunch of useless console games (completely different platform that I do not use) just to max out my veteran status.. that is pretty much required for Alpha Trial?..
> 
> And I guess she feels my pain lol and then...
> 
> SEXY GIRL: Let me activate these games for you. *smiles*


Nice...I did it too and it worked. I have an 8 veteran status. I had to tell the person which Battlefield games I had. I told her each one (I don't really have them lol) and also my email.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14287993*
> Nice...I did it too and it worked. I have an 8 veteran status. I had to tell the person which Battlefield games I had. I told her each one (I don't really have them lol) and also my email.


Wish I could do this I just dont want to feel like a ****** if they deny me


----------



## Zackcy

I have Veteran Status 7. I have BF2 and Vietnam. Customer service at EA is weird. I haven't gotten an email for Alpha of course, but not for MOh as well. I have it installed and played. Anything else I need to do?


----------



## spacin9guild

What's all this about Veteran status? I have BF2 and BF3 is on pre-order that's it. How do I apply?


----------



## dteg

its on the BC2 site, but it hardly ever works so you gotta call up EA


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14289661*
> its on the BC2 site, but it hardly ever works so you gotta call up EA


I'll be doing this, I've played every BF game except BC1 I'm pretty sure...

1942
Vietnam
Bf2
Bf2142
Bc2

Does that about cover it?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14289702*
> I'll be doing this, I've played every BF game except BC1 I'm pretty sure...
> 
> 1942
> Vietnam
> Bf2
> Bf2142
> Bc2
> 
> Does that about cover it?


1942 and vietnam are kinda beyond my time, by the time i even started pc gaming bf2 had been out for awhile


----------



## Ishinomori

I was baptized with Desert Combat!


----------



## james8

how do i get veteran status?
i have the bfbc2 complete pack.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


how do i get veteran status?
i have the bfbc2 complete pack.


You don't get any with just BC2.


----------



## Zackcy

You must own other BF titles to get Veteran status.


----------



## Lune

Or you could just play around with EA support and get them all haha


----------



## Ishinomori

hey Lune, does that mean you can play them all now? lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


hey Lune, does that mean you can play them all now? lol


Definitely not







It's just the veteran status, but then again.. they are not allowed to do that because to get veteran status you need to pay of course.. so it's totally against the rules because EA lose money like this! Even tho... I would still buy them if they were on Origin or Steam or w/e... can't find them anywhere.


----------



## Lune

You Tube  



 

and 50 screenshots from the videos I guess

http://bf3blog.com/2011/07/battlefie...a-screenshots/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

This might be a dumb question but is that PC footage?


----------



## Lune

I think so







It doesn't look very good tho

I mean the video just look bad, the game will definitely look sexy on my screen haha


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Indeed. Kotaku are raving about the PS3 version.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I would also really like to see some detail on the larger maps, or at least a better idea of how maps like Metro scale.

From the videos, they look kinda small, but it's impossible to tell.

And I imagine most things would look sexy on your screens.


----------



## Ishinomori

only got veteran rank 4


----------



## falcon26

That is one thing about the graphics. They do look bad. Not really bad but no better than BC2 at this stage. The metro map was pretty big.


----------



## rogueblade

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...72132&page=225 lots more vids in this thread, if you go back a few pages


----------



## dakpyro525

I find this hard to believe because bc2 looked pretty bad on most parts.


----------



## Ishinomori

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTAn0APN-pM&feature=channel_video_title  



 
 Ammo and medpaks look sweet!


----------



## Lune

Nice one! I keep following that guy he uploads 1080p videos

Guy in this same video is using the following system specs:

PC Specs:
AMD Athlon ii x4 635 @ 2.9Ghz
4Gb ram
HD 5850
Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## Ishinomori

a 5850 is equivalent to a 460? or below?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Nice one! I keep following that guy he uploads 1080p videos

Guy in this same video is using the following system specs:

PC Specs:
AMD Athlon ii x4 635 @ 2.9Ghz
4Gb ram
HD 5850
Windows 7 Home Premium


That's very encouraging. I expect the alpha is still locked in at low quality?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


a 5850 is equivalent to a 460? or below?


Did a quick bench, and the 5850 and 460 1gb appear to be comparable performance-wise.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's very encouraging. I expect the alpha is still locked in at low quality?


He is running Medium settings, but really, it's not gonna tax the GPU a lot more if you go from Medium to High







So I guess the game is very optimized I mean just look at his setup really, 5850 + some CPU that is at 2.9 (stock) or whatever.

5870 barely runs BC2 with some lag here and there T_T

Now put that with decent drivers, fully released game... I guess optimization really is there.

I mean guy is releasing alpha footage (against the rules) I don't think he is lying about his setup at all.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think so







It doesn't look very good tho

I mean the video just look bad, the game will definitely look sexy on my screen haha










ANY game will look sexy on your array








I just hope BF3 is about as stressful as Crysis2 on Extreme. looking good while running at 60 fps vsync all the time.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


He is running Medium settings, but really, it's not gonna tax the GPU a lot more if you go from Medium to High







So I guess the game is very optimized I mean just look at his setup really, 5850 + some CPU that is at 2.9 (stock) or whatever.

5870 barely runs BC2 with some lag here and there T_T

Now put that with decent drivers, fully released game... I guess optimization really is there.

I mean guy is releasing alpha footage (against the rules) I don't think he is lying about his setup at all.


Oh for sure. It seems DICE have worked wonders with Frostbite 2.0. I have a warm feeling inside


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Nice one! I keep following that guy he uploads 1080p videos

Guy in this same video is using the following system specs:

PC Specs:
AMD Athlon ii x4 635 @ 2.9Ghz
4Gb ram
HD 5850
Windows 7 Home Premium


now all we need is native Eyefinity/NVSurround and SLI/CF support!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


now all we need is native Eyefinity/NVSurround and SLI/CF support!


Let's hope so


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Let's hope so










Dude, running this game at the same frames as i am getting in BC2 would be EPIC!!!

Then i could wait to upgrade till kelper!


----------



## Lune

You Tube


----------



## calavera

Kinda regretting not jumping on that newegg sale... wish there was a sale somewhere else.


----------



## Ishinomori

I'd love to see the ability to push yourself away from tanks that are reversing, so you dont get TK'd


----------



## Lhino

G36C CONFIRMED! Watch his latest upload.


----------



## rogueblade

whos latest upload


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Kinda regretting not jumping on that newegg sale... wish there was a sale somewhere else.










CFX that 5870


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDcba...ure=feedu&hd=1


oh sweet baby jesus and the orphans!!









The knife killing looks soo realistic when killing or being killed!! sooo much win in that vid!! even the gernade bringing down that big tree!!!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


G36C CONFIRMED! Watch his latest upload.


the one i linked a page or so ago?


----------



## Lhino

Yeah the usamaFTW guy on youtube that uploads the leaked gameplay.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm at the lan party now! And I just saw the official MP trailer, oh god, can't wait.

PS: Internet sucks here:










I am FREAKING AMAZED.


----------



## james8

^half a Gb/s downlink :O

that maxed out 1/2 gigabit ethernet and all available wifi tech


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Wow...

I love how in the one vid the guy has to run 2:30 seconds just to get to the other side of the map. I love it.

Bye Bye CODs. For me anyways.


----------



## Higgins

Added latest metro video to OP.

Alpha footage looks phenomenal.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14296135*
> I'm at the lan party now! And I just saw the official MP trailer, oh god, can't wait.
> 
> PS: Internet sucks here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am FREAKING AMAZED.


Lan party?

That internet rocks, I'd kill for it XP

Any one else get their confirmation e-mail for the beta? I got one and they just told me that my spot is reserved in a beta and they will notify me and send me my key as soon as they can. I'll screenshot it if for what ever reason no one else has got one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14286742*
> I just went from 0 Veteran status to 8 by talking to some girl on EA live support.... my god, they don't understand anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even have the games.
> 
> I just told her... Miss, do I really have to buy a bunch of useless console games (completely different platform that I do not use) just to max out my veteran status.. that is pretty much required for Alpha Trial?..
> 
> And I guess she feels my pain lol and then...
> 
> SEXY GIRL: Let me activate these games for you. *smiles*


Uh, what? I need max Vet status to get in one of the phases of the beta?


----------



## Zackcy

Whoa got payed like $400 today.................what should I do.

New sound card!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14297715*
> Whoa got payed like $400 today.................what should I do.
> 
> New sound card!


New GPU for BF3!


----------



## Lune




----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14297738*
> New GPU for BF3!


Oh of course I will be doing some upgrading, maybe even Sandy Bridge. But my onboard sound makes MOH and BC2 guns sound like nerf guns.

Easy on the screenshots. Sometimes I'm at the library in this thread and you rape the bandwidth







.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zackcy;14297848*
> oh of course i will be doing some upgrading, maybe even sandy bridge. But my onboard sound makes moh and bc2 guns sound like nerf guns.
> 
> Easy on the screenshots. Sometimes i'm at the library in this thread and you rape the bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## kcuestag

Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Lt.JD

I see recoil in the leaked vids nice!


----------



## j2thearrin

This just in.

I dont know if anyone knows about this but Steam did not release Limited Edition MoH keys during any sale except for Pre Order. This is the conversation i had with an EA representative regarding any form of beta or alpha access.
Quote:


> Susane: Hi, my name is Susane. How may I help you?
> 2313824017: hello
> Susane: Hello there.
> 2313824017: im messaging due to an issue i am having with the bad company 2 veteran status
> 2313824017: apparently
> 2313824017: im not elligible for BF3 alpha because my status isnt high enough
> 2313824017: but it wont let me add the games to the status to put it where its supposed to be
> 2313824017: ive seen several other stories by others and they said if i talk to you guys, you could help me out
> Susane: I understand the inconvenience you have experienced from your end I will do my best to fix this situation.
> Susane: May I know on which console are you playing BFBC-2 ?
> 2313824017: PC
> 2313824017: im currently at work so i dont have any CD Keys or whatnot, but if it requires it, i can take pictures of the products i purchased with CD keys as proof.
> 2313824017: i really really REALLY want to play that alpha HAHA
> Susane: To further look into your issue, could you please provide me the following details :
> - Your EA account(email-id )
> - Date of birth (Listed on the account)
> 2313824017: yes the account is (blocked)
> 2313824017: and the date of birth is (blocked)
> Susane: Thank you for providing the information. I would appreciate if you could please stay online, while I work on your request.
> 2313824017: sure thing
> Susane: Thank you for your time and patience.
> 2313824017: yes
> Susane: In order to resolve your issue I have exceptionally made some necessary changes to your account, now should be able to view your veteran status for BF games using your account. Please check it now and let me know.
> 2313824017: okay give me a second
> Susane: I would like to inform you the BF-3 alpha invitation sent to selected players on random basis
> 2313824017: i assumed that
> 2313824017: i just figured if my status was at the proper spot than maybe i would have a better chance
> 2313824017: thank you very much for the fix. its good to see it where it belongs
> Susane: 1 million selected franchise veterans and EA employees will be invited to join the trial.
> 2313824017: oh wow
> 2313824017: sigh. well ill try anyways. thanks again
> Susane: I understand the inconvenience you have experienced. I am really sorry there is no any other way to get BF-3 alpha trial.
> Susane: Is there anything else I may assist you with, today?
> 
> 2313824017: oh real quick
> 2313824017: yes
> 2313824017: i purchased Medal of Honor Limited Edition on steam a couple months ago
> 2313824017: does that qualify me for the MoH beta if i have a CD Key?
> 2313824017: i mean the BF3 beta
> 2313824017: from MoH
> Susane: Yes ,if you have MOH limited edition and registered under your account would be able to get beta access of BF-3.
> 2313824017: how do i go about registering that to my current email?
> Susane: Could you please provide me the CD key of MOH game ?
> 2313824017: sure just give me a minute
> 2313824017: if you can just hold on a second as i reboot the PC running my steam account
> Susane: Yes, sure.
> 2313824017: okay
> 2313824017: finally got it
> 2313824017: (blocked out the key)
> Susane: Thank you for providing the information.
> 2313824017: is it a step that you fill out
> Susane: I have checked the details provided by you in our database, It seems that the code provided by you is for Medal of honor standard edition not for Medal of honor limited edition
> 2313824017: unfortunately thats something i was worried about
> 2313824017: is there a pre order beta pass?
> Susane: Unfortunately not, it is not possible.
> 2313824017: when does the open beta start
> 2313824017: at least i can play it there
> Susane: I would like to inform you that open beta for BF-3 would starts probably in September 2011.
> 2313824017: okay cool. thank you for you're time
> 2313824017: and help
> Susane: You're welcome.
> Susane: Is there anything else I may assist you with, today?
> 
> 2313824017: no i think thats about it
> Susane: Many thanks for your continued patience.
> 
> Susane: Thank you for contacting Electronic Arts support today. It was pleasure talking to you.
> Susane: Bye and take care.
> 2313824017: you too
> Susane has disconnected.


----------



## Lune

Some info







Quote:


> Some new things that can be learned from these videos:
> Glock 17, MP7, M1911, SV98, M27 IAR, G36C, M1014 are confirmed weapon
> 
> The M1911 in the video, interestingly, can have 9 rounds before reloading. A standard M1911 has a 7-round magazine and can have one more in the chamber, making it 8 rounds total IRL. This could be either a mistake/balancing act, or maybe extended magazines on your sidearm?
> 
> The mini-map can be enlarged (so can my...).
> 
> Unlike BC2, you can see your own legs when you look down.
> 
> M1014 has a four-round magazine. Expandable??
> 
> Rear knife kills are worth an extra 300 points
> 
> Below the ammo counter is a progress bar to the next unlock for that weapon
> 
> Aircraft can use an unlockable perk called "Stealth"
> 
> You get 10 points for having a squadmate spawn on you (if you're squad leader). A new video shows you get a 200-pt ribbon for many spawns.
> 
> You get 50 points for ending an enemy's kill streak.
> 
> The LAV-26 IFV has 6 shots before cool-down, like the M3A3 in BC2.
> Body shots are not one hit kill with the SV98, like in BC2. How it varies with range, I'm not sure.
> 
> There is an "accuracy kill" ribbon
> 
> Players killed by falling debris is listed as "(Player) is no more" in the kill feed. Could this mean that kills by destruction don't count?
> 
> If the front sight post blocks the view of the optic, it won't be shown when in iron-sight mode, but will be shown in idle.
> 
> A silver star is worth 10,000 points.
> 
> Revives are now 100 points.
> 
> In the Shotgun/SV98 video, there seems to a lunge with the knife.
> 
> You can tell when your soldier is ready for a rear knife kill when you aim at the enemy's back and your soldier will lift his knife up and point it forward.
> 
> In the multiplayer montage, it seems that music will play when the very final M-COM is armed, and the song will climax near detonation (as will I).
> Attachment unlocks may be per weapon (than per class, like in BC2).
> 
> In the sniper video, the player got enough points to unlock the ACOG 4X scope after using his MK11. Later, he picks up a fallen enemy's SVD, picks up some kills, and unlocks the PSO-1 4X (A Russian ACOG equivalent compatible with only AK-style rifles) scope. I don't know what to make of this, really.
> 
> In the destruction video, it seems that the parts of a building where a player cannot reach are not destructible. Instead, an explosion creates a small crater and some debris particle.
> 
> Spotting the squad leader puts a spot marker with a star above the player
> You're awarded 10 points for killing the last member of a squad
> 
> In other videos, you can see what happens after you win a game. It looks like there won't be any cut-scenes at the end of a match; instead, you'll be taken to a review of your stats. This is still only alpha stage though, so they could still throw in cut-scenes in the beta/final version.
> 
> lawlzelotz: The way you earn points with vehicles is based on vehicle type now.
> 
> Vehicle classes appear to be, Mobile AA, IFV, MBT, Attack helicopters, Jets
> 
> thanatosofail: Theres also Scout helicopters see:[removed] As for weapons, the G36c is in the game see: [removed] I saw the M27 IAR in the top right scoreboard, I'll try to find a screen shot Edit: here it is [removed]
> 
> Juddernawt: The music will play when the mcom is about to blow and when tickets get low. Attachments unlocks are per weapon like in MoH, as well as ribbon awards. The first specialization I unlocked was a Sprint Boost which is 5%, then Ammo Boost which is a 50% increase, and then another Sprint Boost which is 10%. You are able to use these with all kits. I have played maybe 5-6 hours and am a rank 7.
> 
> I haven't been able to see the previous levels, but to get to level 8 is 39,000 points and not 500,000 like was shown in the pics. Also, from the Award Progression screen I noticed some interesting things. There are claymores, laser designators, and radio beacons as there are medals for them.
> 
> Juddernawt: The weapons I see so far are this: Assault: Ak-74M, M16A4, G3 Engineer: M4A1, G36C Support: M27 IAR (seems like a lalalalaing beast since I get wiped out quick with it), RPK, M-249 Recon: MK11, SVD, SV98 General: MP443, M9, M1911, Glock 17, M1014, MP-7, M-416, Pecheneg
> 
> Juddernawt: You can press F to do the quick knife. It will just swipe if you're not right up on someone like in BC2. I haven't killed anyone with just the swipe. I've noticed that with both quick knifing or wielding it you will get the animation if you're behind them.
> 
> tom1226: Didn't see anyone put this, but in a couple of instances (first noticed it in MCOM Defuse video) where players are shot in close proximity to a wall/floor a blood spatter is left on the surface.
> 
> In the M-COM defuse video, the player is on the Russian team but American radio voice-overs are used. My guess is that it's not implemented yet in the Alpha.
> 
> I like that they've correctly portrayed the AK sights. When you look through the sights of an AK in MoH and BC2:Vietnam, they angled the weapon down so that the rear sight is below the front sight, which makes it more open. This looked to tacky for me.


----------



## Zackcy

I have MOH limited retail copy. There is just a product key for the game. No thing else.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14298098*
> I have MOH limited retail copy. There is just a product key for the game. No thing else.


Pretty sure they're separate key pools. Just activated my MoH key on Origin and it correctly gave me the normal edition without a choice for LE.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14298322*
> Pretty sure they're separate key pools. Just activated my MoH key on Origin and it correctly gave me the normal edition without a choice for LE.


But you have to verify the key with them in order to have Beta access. They know what pool its from so they arent gonna give you a choice.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14298453*
> But you have to verify the key with them in order to have Beta access. They know what pool its from so they arent gonna give you a choice.


Right. Tried to get the Ea chat guy to put me in the pool for the next wave of alpha invites but the best he could do was to send my account to his supervisor. Not really sure what that would do.


----------



## Zackcy

I'm in EA chat too. #33 in line. Busy day I guess. Wonder why..........
Quote:


> Zakariya Salad: So I will be in early right?
> Susane: You would be able to get access very soon probably with in next 24-48 hours.


OMG!!
Quote:


> Zakariya Salad: Wait I will get an email in 24-48 hours or I will be able to play in 24-48 hours?
> Susane: You would be able to get email for BF-3 beta access.
> Zakariya Salad: Ok well then thank you for all the help. I highly appreciated it
> Zakariya Salad: Thank you


Aw shucks. Well going to play some PR.


----------



## dteg

I thought you were going to get in for alpha =/ guess not..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


I thought you were going to get in for alpha =/ guess not..


My heart skipped a beat there.


----------



## Lune

Damn need to find someone with a key, willing to pay good money. (Alpha key)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14301059*
> Damn need to find someone with a key, willing to pay good money. (Alpha key)


Aw come on it's not THAT good. Just wait till August-September.


----------



## Lune

I know, but I definitely can pay big for a key







Just gotta see how it runs!


----------



## Waffleboy

I want to pre-order this with Origin, but does anyone know if I will get the physical warfare package as well? I know there was some confusion earlier about this, has this been straightened out? Many thanks.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rivaldog*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm at the lan party now! And I just saw the official MP trailer, oh god, can't wait.

PS: Internet sucks here:










I am FREAKING AMAZED.










Lan party?

That internet rocks, I'd kill for it XP

Any one else get their confirmation e-mail for the beta? I got one and they just told me that my spot is reserved in a beta and they will notify me and send me my key as soon as they can. I'll screenshot it if for what ever reason no one else has got one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I just went from 0 Veteran status to 8 by talking to some girl on EA live support.... my god, they don't understand anything







I don't even have the games.

I just told her... Miss, do I really have to buy a bunch of useless console games (completely different platform that I do not use) just to max out my veteran status.. that is pretty much required for Alpha Trial?..

And I guess she feels my pain lol and then...

SEXY GIRL: Let me activate these games for you. *smiles*











 Uh, what? I need max Vet status to get in one of the phases of the beta?


My post stands.


----------



## anotheralex

Does anyone know whether I can pre-order BF3 for digital download without the need to use Origin, Steam, etc., like with Starcraft 2?

Or is BF3 only available for PC without Origin, etc. only if I get the physical copy?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anotheralex*


Does anyone know whether I can pre-order BF3 for digital download without the need to use Origin, Steam, etc., like with Starcraft 2?

Or is BF3 only available for PC without Origin, etc. only if I get the physical copy?


BF3 will require Origin, no matter what, much like source games require steam.


----------



## mybulleturface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


BF3 will require Origin, no matter what, much like source games require steam.












It is for the alpha right now because it is the only way to distribute it.


----------



## TMallory

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...ork-night.html

Quote:



night maps will be awesome...we saw a taste of that already from a bird's eye view. Now..imagine a night map with JETS!!!! Cause it's gonna happen and it's gonna be awesome to an extreme. and imagine the inner light of the cockpit and the little lights/nightvision/thermal/explosions! I'm pretty sure BF3 will be simply amazing.


apparently this guy predicted the BC1 map pack for BC2. take it with a grain of salt of course.

EDIT: I am not responsible for any soaked undergarments resulting from this post


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybulleturface*











It is for the alpha right now because it is the only way to distribute it.


I got it from here: http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16921-...ents-released/

I guess it does say this is for the alpha and not a projection for the final game. I just assumed that Origin was required in general, I could be wrong though.


----------



## mybulleturface

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I got it from here: http://www.neoseeker.com/news/16921-...ents-released/

I guess it does say this is for the alpha and not a projection for the final game. I just assumed that Origin was required in general, I could be wrong though.


I do not see it being required, since all the games I have on EADM/origin do not need the program to be open. Either way im just going to add it as a non-steam game.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


My post stands.


To get a chance to randomly get in the alpha, yes. Otherwise no, you either get in the MOH LE beta if you have the game, or the open beta.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anotheralex*


Does anyone know whether I can pre-order BF3 for digital download without the need to use Origin, Steam, etc., like with Starcraft 2?

Or is BF3 only available for PC without Origin, etc. only if I get the physical copy?


Origin is like battle.net for Starcraft 2. You use the client to download the game and that's it. It doesn't need to run for you to play BF3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


This just in.

I dont know if anyone knows about this but Steam did not release Limited Edition MoH keys during any sale except for Pre Order. This is the conversation i had with an EA representative regarding any form of beta or alpha access.


That's because Steam didn't have MOH LE. They were just MOH normal edition, but the steam store page said they would get the beta, which is false.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mybulleturface*











It is for the alpha right now because it is the only way to *distribute it*.


Origin is currently, just a store. It's no Steam. You can un install it when your done downloading your games.


----------



## calavera

Where'd the screen shots come from a few pages back? Are those official or leaked from an alpha tester?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Where'd the screen shots come from a few pages back? Are those official or leaked from an alpha tester?


From the newest trailer:http://youtu.be/XhBjBy5OOFY


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Where'd the screen shots come from a few pages back? Are those official or leaked from an alpha tester?


all the gameplay is alpha.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like Battlefield 3 is really good optimized.

I hear of a guy playing it on a GTX560 Ti and i5 2500k both on stock and highest settings @ 1080p he gets 55-70fps.

Pretty good if you ask me, specially considering it is an Alpha and can still be optimized more.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks like Battlefield 3 is really good optimized.

I hear of a guy playing it on a GTX560 Ti and i5 2500k both on stock and highest settings @ 1080p he gets 55-70fps.

Pretty good if you ask me, specially considering it is an Alpha and can still be optimized more.


They might not have high res textures in the game yet.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


They might not have high res textures in the game yet.


Oh well, even then I'm sure we'll get to max it out at +60fps on a single GTX570/HD6970.


----------



## Lune

Yeah.. I am thinking the same, looks very optimized, we can stop worrying


----------



## anotheralex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Origin is like battle.net for Starcraft 2. You use the client to download the game and that's it. It doesn't need to run for you to play BF3.


Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## kcuestag

This is driving me nuts, another of my friends got into the Alpha Trial, this is such an unfair world.


----------



## Hawk777th

Tell me about it.. I have had all Bfs since 1942 and I can't get in.


----------



## Fallendreams

I wonder if i could sell my body to dice for alpha key...


----------



## Lune

All of you keep trying https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1


----------



## 98uk

Massive irony, I have 2 BF3-Alpha keys now. Got one through "contacts" then got one in the email! Apparently I cannot/not allowed to give it away though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Massive irony, I have 2 BF3-Alpha keys now. Got one through "contacts" then got one in the email! Apparently I cannot/not allowed to give it away though.


Why did you bother to tell us then? To make us even more sad?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Massive irony, I have 2 BF3-Alpha keys now. Got one through "contacts" then got one in the email! Apparently I cannot/not allowed to give it away though.


Lawl







sell me one, no1 would ever find out lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Why did you bother to tell us then? To make us even more sad?










Pretty much









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lawl







sell me one, no1 would ever find out lol










I would, but I respect being given the key and I wouldn't want to ruin that.


----------



## Lune

No respect for them, they give keys to complete randoms that have no idea what Alpha means and all they do is leak videos instead of helping


----------



## Lune




----------



## GeforceGTS

I just got an alpha invite too, came here to check it wasn't just me









EDIT: and gloat... ;x


----------



## Lune

Damn you!!!!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


No respect for them, they give keys to complete randoms that have no idea what Alpha means and all they do is leak videos instead of helping


Whats funny is the people who do leak vids get banned anyway. All the vids that were on Youtube the other night are not any more and i have read comments on people complaining that their accounts have been banned lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


I just got an alpha invite too, came here to check it wasn't just me









EDIT: and gloat... ;x


Wait, what?









This is not fair.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Whats funny is the people who do leak vids get banned anyway. All the vids that were on Youtube the other night are not any more and i have read comments on people complaining that their accounts have been banned lol


Some got banned yeah (They didn't cover their names) but now they are uploading videos with their name blocked with black, can't ever ban them


----------



## Stealth Pyros

When/if I get Alpha access I won't be sharing much. I'd probably post a screenshot facing a wall or something just to tease OCN.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


When/if I get Alpha access I won't be sharing much. I'd probably post a screenshot facing a wall or something just to tease OCN.










We are not friends anymore! :>


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


When/if I get Alpha access I won't be sharing much. I'd probably post a screenshot facing a wall or something just to tease OCN.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

On second thought I probably wouldn't even post that. Since I use my same nickname on pretty much every game, I'm not taking the chance. Some prick reports my post, EA/DICE see my OCN name and tie it to my EA account. No thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


We are not friends anymore! :>


We were friends?









If I get Alpha, I would definitely like to organize us OCNers with Alpha access into my/whoever's Mumble server to play.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

No chance in hell I'll get an invite, seeing as I only played BF2 and BC2.

So if anyone needs me, I'll be banging my head against a brick wall until, oh, 25th October 2011.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


No chance in hell I'll get an invite, seeing as I only played BF2 and BC2.

So if anyone needs me, I'll be banging my head against a brick wall until, oh, 25th October 2011.


Don't lose hope







I only play BC2 and kinda stopped once I hit level 45 and rarely play anymore but I still got an invite


----------



## thiru

http://www.gamersspot.com/?controlle...&news_id=90433

Battle recorder confirmed (an earlier interview said no battle recorder).

Good, BF3 would have been a pathetic competitive game without it.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


No chance in hell I'll get an invite, seeing as I only played BF2 and BC2.

So if anyone needs me, I'll be banging my head against a brick wall until, oh, 25th October 2011.


I only have MOH and i bought it on steam and it wasn't the limited edition. ill have to wait till OCT 25th as well.....

*joins in banging head against the wall with chewbaccasdad*


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*


Don't lose hope







I only play BC2 and kinda stopped once I hit level 45 and rarely play anymore but I still got an invite










That is heartening.

Although, I'm terribad.

Still, if they need someone to test the effects of rebounding your own grenades off walls so that they explode in your face, or emptying an entire LMG clip at a group of enemies without killing anyone, I'm their man.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14305930*
> On second thought I probably wouldn't even post that. Since I use my same nickname on pretty much every game, I'm not taking the chance. Some prick reports my post, EA/DICE see my OCN name and tie it to my EA account. No thanks!
> 
> We were friends?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get Alpha, I would definitely like to organize us OCNers with Alpha access into my/whoever's Mumble server to play.


I am just kidding


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14306027*
> http://www.gamersspot.com/?controller=news&op=view-news&news_id=90433
> 
> Battle recorder confirmed (an earlier interview said no battle recorder).
> 
> Good, BF3 would have been a pathetic competitive game without it.


Yep. We also should get some epic TBAG moments also.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14306073*
> That is heartening.
> 
> Although, I'm terribad.
> 
> Still, if they need someone to test the effects of rebounding your own grenades off walls so that they explode in your face, or emptying an entire LMG clip at a group of enemies without killing anyone, I'm their man.


----------



## theturbofd

Why am I the only person who cant login to EA support?


----------



## go4life

FUUUUU! "WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE."

What are the criterias for the site? ....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life;14306800*
> FUUUUU! "WE'RE SORRY - YOU DON'T MEET THE CRITERIA TO ENTER THIS SITE."
> 
> What are the criterias for the site? ....


Here's alllll the criteria:
Be an Alpha tester.


----------



## rogueblade

When you go to pre order BF3 on the Origin site, is it supposed to 'show' you the back to Karand expansion in your check out basket? Because mine doesn't and I'm afraid to checkout


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14305262*
> Oh well, even then I'm sure we'll get to max it out at +60fps on a single GTX570/HD6970.


If this is true, I will throw a fit and demand an ultra pack & tessellation mod so a GTX470 is brought to its knees. My decision to go SLI must be justified!!!!


----------



## Waffleboy

If I pre-order BF 3 on Origin, do I get the physical warfare pack too, or is that still not available in the US?


----------



## Lhino

But I don't want it to bring my 470's to their knees







.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

omg I got in to the Alpha. Who else? Add me on origin OmegaNemesis28


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14306873*
> When you go to pre order BF3 on the Origin site, is it supposed to 'show' you the back to Karand expansion in your check out basket? Because mine doesn't and I'm afraid to checkout


If it says limited edition, it's got karkand.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

So Im running around, round is about to end, Im fighting for 1st place MVP, and all of a sudden without realizing it I run into a squad of enemies from the side in the bushes. It scared me to death because they didnt realize either and I was infront of them briefly. I wiped all 3 out, then a 4rth guy came from the side, and I took the bastard down just barely! Round ended right there and then, and I wiped everyone off the scoreboard


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;14308195*
> So Im running around, round is about to end, Im fighting for 1st place MVP, and all of a sudden without realizing it I run into a squad of enemies from the side in the bushes. It scared me to death because they didnt realize either and I was infront of them briefly. I wiped all 3 out, then a 4rth guy came from the side, and I took the bastard down just barely! Round ended right there and then, and I wiped everyone off the scoreboard


If you keep making posts like this, I gotta tell ya, you'll make me cry.


----------



## Lune

Okay I am in, about to play now


----------



## iSyntac

I'm so stinking jealous right now...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

really, all that trouble for what?

You get access to how many maps/vehicles/classes?
Alpha, Beta access is cool, but I'll just wait for the polished product and have my mind blown then!


----------



## iEATu

I want too!








ugh it still doesnt work for me https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1


----------



## Addictedtokaos

is that page legit, because its asking for my ea account and pass....


----------



## dteg

its .battlefield.com so probably...


----------



## Higgins

If it's not legit, they got like half of OCN's EA accounts.


----------



## iEATu

yes it is. you can tell since it's https and it has the battlefield.com domain.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

says the member with 2 rep....

j/k


----------



## viperxz713

Put in fake credentials and it tells you there's a problem.

Put in real ones and you get a face slap.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14308920*
> says the member with 2 rep....
> 
> j/k


lmao. looks like I better work on my rep then!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14308920*
> says the member with 2 rep....
> 
> j/k


It is legit







that's what im using to start up BF3, you can't just fire it up without loggin there


----------



## Addictedtokaos

so how are people getting alpha access... just going through EA support? I have Vet 3, whats required?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14309107*
> so how are people getting alpha access... just going through EA support? I have Vet 3, whats required?


nothing it says random lol but they said up to date vet and subscribe to newsletter for better chances


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

So have DICE/EA actually released OFFICIAL system requirements? Because I thought they did but these Alpha specs seem very different.


----------



## iEATu

no they haven't


----------



## X_Goody_x

ive installed it and it says i have nvidia 275.33 and i need to upgrade to 275.39 where can i download this i cant find it.

can anyone help pls i cant wait to play :S


----------



## iSyntac

So how exactly are you guys getting these invites? Are there requirements you have to meet to be eligible for one?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSyntac;14309456*
> So how exactly are you guys getting these invites? Are there requirements you have to meet to be eligible for one?


I believe you just need an EA account. It mostly seems to be luck


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSyntac;14309456*
> So how exactly are you guys getting these invites? Are there requirements you have to meet to be eligible for one?


Veteran status + Battlefield newsletter + random selection + luck = alpha invite


----------



## Zackcy

I am hating this thread right now........... "hey guys guys who got in"................


----------



## X_Goody_x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSyntac;14309456*
> So how exactly are you guys getting these invites? Are there requirements you have to meet to be eligible for one?


i think the ppl who got limited edition moh. i think they are still sending invites.


----------



## Comstedt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X_Goody_x;14309529*
> i think the ppl who got limited edition moh. i think they are still sending invites.


This has nothing to do with MoH thats for Beta, I didn't buy MoH and I got a key. The FAQ says to keep your Veteran status updated and sign up for newsletter to get in the "lottery" for a key. Its pure luck since people from vet status 1-7 has gotten it AFAIK


----------



## X_Goody_x

where can i get nvidia 275.39 i cant find it anywhere


----------



## iEATu

go to nvidia.com, then hover over the tab that says "download drivers", then click "beta and archived drivers"


----------



## X_Goody_x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14309689*
> go to nvidia.com, then hover over the tab that says "download drivers", then click "beta and archived drivers"


thank you kind sir


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X_Goody_x;14309744*
> thank you kind sir


no problem. enjoy the game









Does anyone know if there will be a third pass for alpha selection? I haven't given up hope yet but...


----------



## Reloaded83

Well the Alpha runs 'till the 1st of August, so I'd imagine there will be more invites sent out for stress-testing, or at least it's wishful thinking.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Okay I am in, about to play now



















update with pics







lots of them









and btw ... the facebook like feature they talked about.. how good is it ????


----------



## Comstedt

65% :d


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14310274*
> update with pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lots of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw ... the facebook like feature they talked about.. how good is it ????


You mean Battlelog? It's perfect! Server refresh instantly, it's really good.. if thats what you are talking about

You see all kind of stuff there, tons of info

Anyway.. running the game 1920x1200 / High with 150 fps inside the metro, 90 outside (90-100) doesn't seem to go under 80 for some weird reason I have no idea why

Screen tearing is there, but it's not like in BC2

so I guess there won't be any in the final version


----------



## Waffleboy

Wow, I went to play some BC 2 to take my mind off of BF 3, and EA's servers are screwed up again, so I don't have any of my unlocks. Whyyyyyy ea!


----------



## Fr0sty

yep i meant battlelog ...

and btw you're on a single 6990 to get those framerates ????


----------



## ntherblast

I got an invite too bad I got this lame bandwidth cap and i am only left with 1gig for another week


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


To get a chance to randomly get in the alpha, yes. Otherwise no, you either get in the MOH LE beta if you have the game, or the open beta.


Thanks Thiru.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Anyway.. running the game 1920x1200 / High with 150 fps inside the metro, 90 outside (90-100) doesn't seem to go under 80 for some weird reason I have no idea why

Screen tearing is there, but it's not like in BC2

so I guess there won't be any in the final version


So how do you think the game will run on, say an overclocked 460 or 6870 @ 1920x1080 resolution? Around the 35-40 mark average maxed out?

Any one else playing with that hardware at that resolution?


----------



## xSalvation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I got an invite too bad I got this lame bandwidth cap and i am only left with 1gig for another week


Maybe you could share?? lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


yep i meant battlelog ...

and btw you're on a single 6990 to get those framerates ????


5970 right now... it says 6990 in my rig but this stupid site with their damn delivery dates are getting on my nerves, gonna cancel tomorrow and order 2x 580 3GB


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;14310632*
> Thanks Thiru.


Apparently people with less than the max veteran status have been getting in in the last wave, but I think it can't hurt.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14310693*
> 5970 right now... it says 6990 in my rig but this stupid site with their damn delivery dates are getting on my nerves, gonna cancel tomorrow and order 2x 580 3GB


expensive decision for not much more performance haha, but your system will be beast








just make sure those cards have enough airflow.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Apparently people with less than the max veteran status have been getting in in the last wave, but I think it can't hurt.


The only games I am missing are Modern Combat and Northern Strike... besides that, I have everything, and my Vet Status is still only 5, but it's more than most folk. Should it be higher?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


expensive decision for not much more performance haha, but your system will be beast








just make sure those cards have enough airflow.


The extra Vram will help keep him future proof. Plus throwing in a third 580 down the road would be even more power. If you can afford it why not? lol xP


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


5970 right now... it says 6990 in my rig but this stupid site with their damn delivery dates are getting on my nerves, gonna cancel tomorrow and order 2x 580 3GB



good to know i wont need some super xfire rig to play this game


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14310710*
> Apparently people with less than the max veteran status have been getting in in the last wave, but I think it can't hurt.


last wave? There's been more than one sets of invites going out? And I hope that wasn't the *last* wave as I just got 9 veterans status and keep hoping each email notification is a mail from DICE.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14305539*
> This is driving me nuts, another of my friends got into the Alpha Trial, this is such an unfair world.


Tell me about it. I own every single Battlefield PC game and even pre-ordered bf3 on the first day it came out back in Feb.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


expensive decision for not much more performance haha, but your system will be beast








just make sure those cards have enough airflow.


Water


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Water










Grr, you haz moneyz? Can I haz soem?


----------



## Zackcy

Y I get n0 b3ta inviite? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Y I get n0 b3ta inviite? ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)


qft.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Arghhhh I'm a legit 9 veteran... I bet there are a handful of "fake" 9 vets that got invites. It's aggravating! Yes, iMad.


----------



## Lune

How the hell do you get 9 lol


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Arghhhh I'm a legit 9 veteran... I bet there are a handful of "fake" 9 vets that got invites. It's aggravating! Yes, iMad.


how do you become a fake Vet 9?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


How the hell do you get 9 lol


I have every BF game there is. 1942, Vietnam, BF2 + expansions, BF2MC, 2142, BC1, BC2, 1943, and Heroes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


how do you become a fake Vet 9?










From what I've read in this very thread you can try a few times through EA support, just tell them you're having trouble adding all your games and they'll just make you vet 9 without even confirming or asking you about which BF games you have.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I have every BF game there is. 1942, Vietnam, BF2 + expansions, BF2MC, 2142, BC1, BC2, 1943, and Heroes.

From what I've read in this very thread you can try a few times through EA support, just tell them you're having trouble adding all your games and they'll just make you vet 9 without even confirming or asking you about which BF games you have.


Yeah, it makes me mad too. I'm not 9, but I have every game other than 2142 and MC, but a bunch of people who have like 2 games are getting 9 veteran status.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Yeah, it makes me mad too. I'm not 9, but I have every game other than 2142 and MC, but a bunch of people who have like 2 games are getting 9 veteran status.


Too lazy to go buy them from stupid stores, if they had them online, I would've bought them


----------



## Ishinomori

EA! why you no email me alpha-key, you no pray fair!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Arghhhh I'm a legit 9 veteran... I bet there are a handful of "fake" 9 vets that got invites. It's aggravating! Yes, iMad.


BC2 doesn't count as a vet number. There's only 9 things to add to your vet status on the page. On the website it says my vet status is 8 but ingame it says 9. Honestly, I don't have the 3 console games and never will but I do have every single PC game and the expansions including BF3.


----------



## RushMore1205

veteran status is also judged by home many betas and demos have you tested?
have you ever contacted them with advise that kind of thing


----------



## Zackcy

I've seen people who have been playing PC for 4 months get into this Alpha >.>


----------



## Lune

Lol zh1nt0 is on my squad







keeps spawning on me. We were both 30/3


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14316517*
> Lol zh1nt0 is on my squad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keeps spawning on me. We were both 30/3


Would have flooded him with questions if I were you







.


----------



## glycerin256

I can't wait to see Hardcore mode. No more triangles!


----------



## Zackcy

Ugh hardcore. Bleh.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14317907*
> Would have flooded him with questions if I were you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I sure did and he responded







fixed my mouse sensitivity







no option for it ingame and no cfg file : /


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14317943*
> I can't wait to see Hardcore mode. No more triangles!


Thats the mode i like







. Im not in the alpha but from what im reading it looks like this game isnt gonna be a let down. Sounds like its optimized amazingly too


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14318690*
> Thats the mode i like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Im not in the alpha but from what im reading it looks like this game isnt gonna be a let down. Sounds like its optimized amazingly too


Best battlefield so far, it has a great feeling!


----------



## 13321G4

I preferred hardcore mode in BC2 for the extra 'realistic' damage but stopped using it when I realized that hardcore mode disabled spotting.

Green triangles


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RlndVt;14319075*
> I preferred hardcore mode in BC2 for the extra 'realistic' damage but stopped using it when I realized that hardcore mode disabled spotting.
> 
> Green triangles


Oh, so you prefered extra "realistic" stuff, but wanted 3D Spotting?

Very realistic indeed.


----------



## rogueblade

anyone know of this? First time for me:
Jets only available in conquest mode
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/hvssj/jets_will_only_be_available_on_conquest/


----------



## doomlord52

First i've heard, and its fine. As the first person said, jets on rush would be dumb. Just bomb the Mcom to attack it, or bomb it to defend it. It would be too unfair.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

And only 32 player in rush mode.


----------



## Zackcy

Hardcore is disgusting.

Teamwork, there is none of it (as if there already was enough).


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14319282*
> anyone know of this? First time for me:
> Jets only available in conquest mode
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/hvssj/jets_will_only_be_available_on_conquest/


Of course







confirmed long time ago! plus... why would anyone play rush







32 players fail, no jets, no tanks, zzz

Conquest ftw!


----------



## iSyntac

There's gameplay popping up all over youtube... Is the NDA over already???


----------



## Lune

No, people are just brainless ;x


----------



## Higgins

Still no alpha invite. Excuse me while I go cry in a corner.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I only like spotting because it encourages teamwork. How?

A person doesn't need to speak or give stupid nicknames of locations to their squad to point out were the enemy is attacking from. I don't talk during the match, spotting is my way of speaking without saying a word.

People can scream out enemy locations, but people have their own nicknames of locations that are often misunderstood. A triangle over the enemy, means shoot that person. Simple.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14320547*
> I only like spotting because it encourages teamwork. How?
> 
> A person doesn't need to speak or give stupid nicknames of locations to their squad to point out were the enemy is attacking from. I don't talk during the match, spotting is my way of speaking without saying a word.
> 
> People can scream out enemy locations, but people have their own nicknames of locations that are often misunderstood. A triangle over the enemy, means shoot that person. Simple.


True. I think using the line of sight would be a better way to utilize it though, rather than seeing the triangles through buildings, mountains, across the map, etc.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14320602*
> True.I think using the line of sight would be a better way to utilize it though, rather than seeing the triangles through buildings, mountains, across the map, etc.


I like this idea!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14320307*
> Conquest ftw!


Agreed - conquest rules.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I only like spotting because it encourages teamwork. How?

A person doesn't need to speak or give stupid nicknames of locations to their squad to point out were the enemy is attacking from. I don't talk during the match, spotting is my way of speaking without saying a word.

People can scream out enemy locations, but people have their own nicknames of locations that are often misunderstood. A triangle over the enemy, means shoot that person. Simple.


While you can still see spotted enemies in hardcore mode (hit M, bring up your "paper" map) I completely agree with what you're saying. The HUUUUGE majority of players NEVER pop up their paper map to check out spotted enemies. Hell, I have my map rebinded to one of my mouse buttons for convenience and don't use it. I find it pretty ******ed that hardcore mode defeats the purpose of the team effort of spotting enemies; whether by motion mines, UAV, or by Q-spotting. I also find it pretty ******ed that you can't see your ammo count nor armor health. I understand that in real life you don't just "see" these things and some degree of realism is nice to have, but this is still a video game. In real life, you KNOW if you are shot and are bleeding your soul out. You FEEL that. In a game, (for now) you don't, and so showing you a visual representation with numbers is a good substitute for that pain. In my opinion (and yours as well) hardcore mode wipes the teamwork role in Battlefield off the table, making it more ChiODish. (See what I did there? Hahaha... CODish ChiODish childish hahaha)


----------



## glycerin256

Well HC mode with voice commo works great.

Anyone playing the Alpha with an ASUS Xonar DX? I would like to know if it is working better than it did in BFBC2.

Also, anyone running it on SLI/CF? what are the results there?


----------



## 13321G4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh, so you prefered extra "realistic" stuff, but wanted 3D Spotting?

Very realistic indeed.










Ë†Ë†

Guess I wanted the Realism and the teamwork *advantage*, but valued the teamwork more...


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Well HC mode with voice commo works great.

Anyone playing the Alpha with an ASUS Xonar DX? I would like to know if it is working better than it did in BFBC2.

Also, anyone running it on SLI/CF? what are the results there?


eh? voice communication? I rarely see anyone using a mic. Even then it's pointless to use it...most of the time. I wish everyone had a mic.







Maybe they do and just don't use it :O


----------



## Zackcy

Try playing Project Reality. Everyone has a mic. Mumble servers full to the rim all the time. The amount of teamwork in that game is mind blowing. Wish I didn't suck at it







.

It's a BF2 mod btw.


----------



## BreakDown

where are people getting invites from?

are MOH owners getting an invite anytime soon?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


where are people getting invites from?

are MOH owners getting an invite anytime soon?


It's been stated quite a few times already, people were chosen randomly, wether or not you have MoH LE doesn't matter, it is random.

If you didn't get it, tough luck, I didn't either.


----------



## Higgins

How did people get into the BF3 alpha questions are the new "can my pc run BF3."


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Hardcore is disgusting.

Teamwork, there is none of it (as if there already was enough).


You aren't playing with the right people then...

Hardcore mode disables regenative healing, that point alone is enough for me to play it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I find it pretty ******ed that hardcore mode defeats the purpose of the team effort of spotting enemies; whether by *motion mines*, UAV, or by Q-spotting.)


Motion mines are still effective, they go off when an enemy is close, that way you dont have people sneaking up on you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I also find it pretty ******ed that you can't see your ammo count nor armor health. I understand that in real life you don't just "see" these things and some degree of realism is nice to have, but this is still a video game. In real life, you KNOW if you are shot and are bleeding your soul out. You FEEL that. In a game, (for now) you don't, and so showing you a visual representation with numbers is a good substitute for that pain.


I agree, i also think there should be a minimap in HC that only shows spotted enemies, and no kill-cam 3d-mapping crap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


In my opinion (and yours as well) hardcore mode wipes the teamwork role in Battlefield off the table, making it more ChiODish. (See what I did there? Hahaha... CODish ChiODish childish hahaha)


It really doesnt, get on a good Vent/TS/Mumble server and you can communicate effectively with your squad, it helps with discerning where the enemy is, and working as a squad, deaths dont go un-avenged for long...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


While you can still see spotted enemies in hardcore mode (hit M, bring up your "paper" map) I completely agree with what you're saying. The HUUUUGE majority of players NEVER pop up their paper map to check out spotted enemies. Hell, I have my map rebinded to one of my mouse buttons for convenience and don't use it. I find it pretty ******ed that hardcore mode defeats the purpose of the team effort of spotting enemies; whether by motion mines, UAV, or by Q-spotting. I also find it pretty ******ed that you can't see your ammo count nor armor health. I understand that in real life you don't just "see" these things and some degree of realism is nice to have, but this is still a video game. In real life, you KNOW if you are shot and are bleeding your soul out. You FEEL that. In a game, (for now) you don't, and so showing you a visual representation with numbers is a good substitute for that pain. In my opinion (and yours as well) hardcore mode wipes the teamwork role in Battlefield off the table, making it more ChiODish. (See what I did there? Hahaha... CODish ChiODish childish hahaha)


I love HC mode. I can't stand noob core servers with their spotting and minimap giving away the enemies position. All it takes is one person spotting you and the entire team instantly knows where you are. You can't sneak behind people as easily. In HC mode, you need a good set of headphones or surround sound system and some level of teamwork. After playing long enough you begin to know how much ammo you have left automatically. HC forces teamwork to win or you get destroyed by the other team. Noob core mode lets any noob know where your exact position is...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I love HC mode. I can't stand noob core servers with their spotting and minimap giving away the enemies position. All it takes is one person spotting you and the entire team instantly knows where you are. You can't sneak behind people as easily. In HC mode, you need a good set of headphones or surround sound system and some level of teamwork. After playing long enough you begin to know how much ammo you have left automatically. HC forces teamwork to win or you get destroyed by the other team. Noob core mode lets any noob know where your exact position is...


This is true also...

And snipers can't own as much by knowing where everyone is on the map (unless their hacking) and actually have to have good graphics to spot movement.

Also, my G35's serve me very well in the surround regard!


----------



## BreakDown

how well do classes work?

im interested specially in assault (with the medic kit) and the support.

can anyone lay down supressive fire?

do hardcore servers have killcam?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I love HC mode. I can't stand noob core servers with their spotting and minimap giving away the enemies position. All it takes is one person spotting you and the entire team instantly knows where you are. You can't sneak behind people as easily. In HC mode, you need a good set of headphones or surround sound system and some level of teamwork. After playing long enough you begin to know how much ammo you have left automatically. HC forces teamwork to win or you get destroyed by the other team. Noob core mode lets any noob know where your exact position is...


I agree with some of your points too. I try to play on non-HC servers that have killcam and 3D spotting disabled, but it's rare to find those. Spotting is what made BF2 so teamwork-based. About the motion mines: sure they beep, but their true purpose is to SPOT enemies, not just alert you that they're near. EVEN THOUGH (I said this before) you can see the enemies it spots by hitting M. I just... feel it's pretty pointless to remove the minimap in HC when you can still just open your map and see the spotted enemies.

I guess to make my point: 3D spotting is not cool, I agree. Neither are killcams; I really hate killcams and hope BF3 doesn't have ANY. I haven't seen it in the Alpha videos. Another point to make is that HC mode somewhat splits the community up. Many (like myself) don't really like HC mode, and that right there splits us from those in the community that are HC-focused. I wish they'd just make the game uniform, just one way for everyone to play. "This is BF3, this is how it should be played. You can play Conquest and Rush, no killcams, no 3D spotting, but the classic minimap spotting from BF2." I know it sounds stupid, I'm literally saying everyone should be forced to play how I like to play; it's just my opinion.

Z5500s here for the record, love them in BC2, and in 2-3 weeks I'm getting a 5.1 Denon receiver with Boston Acoustic speakers and sub. DEFINITELY looking forward to BF3 on that sucker.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how well do classes work?

im interested specially in assault (with the medic kit) and the support.

can anyone lay down supressive fire?

do hardcore servers have killcam?



Quote:




Rifleman (combat medit): Assault rifle, Medkit, Defribulators, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Recon: Sniper Rifle, C4, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Support: LMG(Usable Bipod), Ammo, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Engineer: Rocket Launcher, Repair Tool, M4 Carbine, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife


I think anyone can lay down suppressive fire. In the one faultline video with commentary, he was talking about suppressive fire when the marines were suppressing a building with only M4s.

Hardcore mode will probably turn off killcam.

EDIT: 
Quote:



in 2-3 weeks I'm getting a 5.1 Denon receiver with Boston Acoustic speakers and sub. DEFINITELY looking forward to BF3 on that sucker.


/jelly mode engaged


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Hahaha... as it is I love my Z5500s, I can't imagine how my experience will be with the new set. Oh, I guess I forgot to mention, it's for the living room, so I'll be playing BF3 on my 55" LED too.







I have something sort of like this that I custom made and use when I play on the TV:


----------



## Zackcy

I agree with Stealth on the topic of spotting. 3D spotting shouldn't be in the game, and it certainly shouldn't last for ~4 seconds and be visible through everything. Maybe a split second triangle and then it goes away but there still visible on the minimap for the regular period of time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


^ Hahaha... as it is I love my Z5500s, I can't imagine how my experience will be with the new set. Oh, I guess I forgot to mention, it's for the living room, so I'll be playing BF3 on my 55" LED too.










I know you live in Florida, forget where exactly.

/plotting mode engaged.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


^ Hahaha... as it is I love my Z5500s, I can't imagine how my experience will be with the new set. Oh, I guess I forgot to mention, it's for the living room, so I'll be playing BF3 on my 55" LED too.







I have something sort of like this that I custom made and use when I play on the TV:











The sound is the part of BF3 that i'm the most excited to experience actually. My new HD650s sound amazing on my essence, and I can't wait to get a proper amp for them for Christmas.

Sounds like a sweet setup but i don't think i could play seriously across the room.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The sound is the part of BF3 that i'm the most excited to experience actually. My new HD650s sound amazing on my essence, and I can't wait to get a proper amp for them for Christmas.

Sounds like a sweet setup but i don't think i could play seriously across the room.










Well, my couch is only about 8 ft in front of my TV, and at the new place I'm moving to in 2-3 weeks maybe 10 or 12ft, but when I game on the PC I sit maybe 5 ft away, which I'd say is appropriate for reading chat and stuff.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

My God, I don't give two craps about all this MP crap! When are we going to hear more about the SP campaign???


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Quote:



Rifleman (combat medit): Assault rifle, Medkit, Defribulators, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Recon: Sniper Rifle, C4, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Support: LMG(Usable Bipod), Ammo, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
Engineer: Rocket Launcher, Repair Tool, M4 Carbine, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife




i know what the classes have, i want to know how they play, if they are balanced etc...

i think im not liking the idea of merging the assault and medic, but want to know what people that actualy played the game thinks.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


My God, I don't give two craps about all this MP crap! When are we going to hear more about the SP campaign???


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


True. I think using the line of sight would be a better way to utilize it though, rather than seeing the triangles through buildings, mountains, across the map, etc.


I agree with you on that one. Line of sight spotting would be even better.

I play BF for teamwork. When 32 players on one team are working in harmony, it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## PriestOfSin

I wonder how well two 6850s would run this game. Maxed out? Here's hoping for an open beta, or at least some benchmarks soon


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*


My God, I don't give two craps about all this MP crap! When are we going to hear more about the SP campaign???



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*












Battlefield didn't give two craps about SP until the Bad Company series. Sorry you're _extremely _late to the party.


----------



## Zackcy

I started up Blops and in 30 seconds Stealth was trolling me







.

I am going to play the Strike to Karkand expansion for the first month straight.


----------



## rogueblade

Finally put in my pre-order. League of Legends will have to keep me entertained till then.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14325913*
> I started up Blops and in 30 seconds Stealth was trolling me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I am going to play the Strike to Karkand expansion for the first month straight.


You'll have to wait till it comes out first, and they haven't set a release date.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I've got a brilliant tip for people who didn't get into the Alpha. I've been using it the past few days and it works really well. You need to have BC2.

Here's what you do:

Boot up BC2.

Log in to a multiplayer game.

*Pretend* you are playing in the BF3 Alpha test and have a great time.

Note: If you don't have BC2, you can really take any multiplayer FPS and pretend it's actually the BF3 Alpha.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14326684*
> I've got a brilliant tip for people who didn't get into the Alpha. I've been using it the past few days and it works really well. You need to have BC2.
> 
> Here's what you do:
> 
> Boot up BC2.
> 
> Log in to a multiplayer game.
> 
> *Pretend* you are playing in the BF3 Alpha test and have a great time.
> 
> Note: If you don't have BC2, you can really take any multiplayer FPS and pretend it's actually the BF3 Alpha.


WOW and I mean WOWOOW!!!!! I just tried this and MAN it worked so well and I actually thought I was playing the Alpha!!!!

BUT THEN...

I went to take a wizz (considered to wizz on myself at the time) and came back to keep going because I was SOOO PUMPED!! Wait, what the poop stick!! Yup should have just wizzed on myself..........


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grasshopper208;14326877*
> I went to take a wizz (considered to wizz on myself at the time) and came back to keep going because I was SOOO PUMPED!! Wait, what the poop stick!! Yup should have just wizzed on myself..........


I think they'll fix that before release.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14319142*
> Oh, so you prefered extra "realistic" stuff, but wanted 3D Spotting?
> 
> Very realistic indeed.


irl soldiers talk to each other through comms therefore 3D Spotting IS realistic because everyone would know where the enemy is because they say it over the comm. (boogie 6 O'Clock etc.)


----------



## Lhino

Is there sniper sway in the Alpha? Only if it isn't against the agreement to tell.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14327305*
> Is there sniper sway in the Alpha? Only if it isn't against the agreement to tell.


Snipers are so easy to kill.. they are useless. You just shoot at the white glint


----------



## iEATu

Is the white glint visible all the time? Or only when they are zooming in?

EDIT: Is there still a bullet trail from a sniper gun?


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

Wish the game play would be more among the likes of BF2. BF2 had the most balanced classes imo and the gameplay shined. Not like this BC2 crap.


----------



## dteg

besides the hit reg and a couple other small bugs i quite like BC2 idk why so many ppl hate it and call it crap


----------



## amstech

I am so pumped for this game.
It's going to be a nice love letter to PC gamers and its about damn time.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w;14327415*
> Wish the game play would be more among the likes of BF2. BF2 had the most balanced classes imo and the gameplay shined. Not like this BC2 crap.


Thanks to the years of COD crap. damn 9 and 8 yr olds!! I do like BC2 tho...but last night was a nighmare. Was on too many bad bad bad teams. Can't wait to get back to PC Gaming!! Been too long...wayyy too long

I'm sure this game will play much like BF2


----------



## Lune

Hit reg is excellent by the way







Nothing like BC2

As for the snipers.. I have no idea when and why this glint shows maybe when zoomed yea? but every sniper is like that lawl


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14327501*
> besides the hit reg and a couple other small bugs i quite like BC2 idk why so many ppl hate it and call it crap


I hate the constant CTD's...


----------



## Grasshopper208

Wish I didn't part out my DeLorean!! 25th can't get here any quicker!


----------



## Lhino

Will there be another bunch of invites?


----------



## 13321G4

I think they have a randomly ordered list of all the people they will possibly invite. Then when someone gets perma-banned they invite the next guy on the list.

Possibly they do it in batches, once fifty have been banned another fifty will be invited.

I'm vouching for more invites coming.


----------



## BreakDown

i just learnt Battlefield 3 pre-order in sweeden comes with a steel case...
im a sucker for steel-cases, any other place that comes with a steelcase?


----------



## iEATu

how do you know this?


----------



## tx-jose

links??

EDIT *woot 1000 post!!!*** lol


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14329689*
> how do you know this?


http://www.mediamarkt.se/mcs/special/preorder,14401,.html?WT.ac=Topp+-+F%C3%B6rhandsbokning

http://www.gamesthirst.com/2011/06/25/quick-quenchers-battlefield-3-steel-book-edition-detailed/


----------



## ztmike

You Tube


----------



## PoopaScoopa

@ 2:50 he uses a wire to choke him? Awesome!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyy0B...el_video_title


I think this looks awesome! A bit laggy in places but i dont know what hardware this guy is running?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


@ 2:50 he uses a wire to choke him? Awesome!


I don't think so. He takes it out a few times but never uses it. I want to know what it is!


----------



## doomlord52

Wow, I want a steel case...

also: YES, FIRST PERSON LEGS!!!11


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I don't think so. He takes it out a few times but never uses it. I want to know what it is!


Oh I couldn't tell if it was his knife or the wire that killed him. Maybe C4?


----------



## Athorne

maybe "repair tool" ?


----------



## 4L4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14330273*
> I don't think so. He takes it out a few times but never uses it. I want to know what it is!


Definatly new style repair tool.

Saw another vid and he was using it on some wall tiles in the subway section.
It has a little blow torch on the end.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


@ 2:50 he uses a wire to choke him? Awesome!


blowtorch


----------



## Grasshopper208

In that vid and I've noticed in other vids too that there's a red glow or something on the screen every now and then...what is that?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

....


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grasshopper208*


In that vid and I've noticed in other vids too that there's a red glow or something on the screen every now and then...what is that?


reflection from the red laser


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


reflection from the red laser


That's what I thought but wasn't for sure. Kinda cool you can blind them in a way. Is it an attachment or something?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grasshopper208*


That's what I thought but wasn't for sure. Kinda cool you can blind them in a way. Is it an attachment or something?


Nice sig







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

.....


----------



## mjpd1983

Very, very nice.

Things are looking much more balanced regarding graphics here (you can all stop crying over the other crappy alpha leaks now) the finished product will definitely look great.

Gameplay looks very nice. Good post.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I THINK the NDA is over; there were a few threads on EA/DICE forums about it and they were deleted for God knows why. That guy FrankieonPC has had his videos up for a few days and they haven't been removed, and he didn't even bother to censor his soldier name in the video.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I THINK the NDA is over; there were a few threads on EA/DICE forums about it and they were deleted for God knows why. That guy FrankieonPC has had his videos up for a few days and they haven't been removed, and he didn't even bother to censor his soldier name in the video.


Na its not. Canuck (Forum Mod) at EA UK. Has been watching topics and TRYING to caught any post of screenshot or Video of the alpha versions. Just doing his job lol

Canuck Rant.


----------



## thiru

Lasers, lol... what kind of game has lasers...


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Lasers, lol... what kind of game has lasers...


Wow..seriously? Please say you are joking..

A gun has a laser either built in or attached for sighting purposes. And yes they do have these in "real life"


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The best BF3 footage I've seen. Watch in HD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LY57cTJBQ


Hows that any better than the long 13min video I posted a couple pages back? Because it has music in it? lol


----------



## PRloaded

um yeah...
lets forget that happened just now


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


Wow..seriously? Please say you are joking..

A gun has a laser either built in or attached for sighting purposes. And yes they do have these in "real life"


Yes but they're mainly for handguns (which most soldiers don't have) and they're visible to everyone so armed forces don't use them.


----------



## Zackcy

.....


----------



## Zackcy

Might have to apologize to my boss. Need dough for a new rig.


----------



## Comstedt

Im really enjoying the alpha, runs great even at this stage on my 2500k 4gb ram and 6950 unlocked


----------



## Lune

For alpha.. its running really great no problems here too







also if u go to config file u can see its running 16 aniso and AA 1


----------



## Ishinomori

Lol at laser sights in a war game...

Only SWAT really use them in tandem with smoke grenades and/or night vision...


----------



## kcuestag

They need to fix CrossfireX scaling though, I get almost the same FPS with 2 HD6970's than with 1 card enabled only.

About 80-120fps all the time with single HD6970, and about 80-130fps with x2 6970's enabled.

Although I can't complain, runs and looks great, and I am loving it.

Hopefully the NDA is lifted before summer ends so we can talk about it.


----------



## Comstedt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14336573*
> For alpha.. its running really great no problems here too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also if u go to config file u can see its running 16 aniso and AA 1


Wheres the file







?


----------



## kcuestag

I won't be allowing any further videos or in-game screenshots about Battlefield 3 Alpha, you've all signed an NDA contract with EA/DICE, thus making it illegal to post about it.

Please refrain from posting anything about the Alpha from now on.

Thank you.


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks fun. The sniper scope is a fail you couldn't see the front sight through it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14337141*
> I won't be allowing any further videos or in-game screenshots about Battlefield 3 Alpha, you've all signed an NDA contract with EA/DICE, thus making it illegal to post about it.
> 
> Please refrain from posting anything about the Alpha from now on.
> 
> Thank you.


I didnt sign an NDA


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14336904*
> They need to fix CrossfireX scaling though, I get almost the same FPS with 2 HD6970's than with 1 card enabled only.
> 
> About 80-120fps all the time with single HD6970, and about 80-130fps with x2 6970's enabled.
> 
> Although I can't complain, runs and looks great, and I am loving it.
> 
> Hopefully the NDA is lifted before summer ends so we can talk about it.


Those are hella good framerates. I dunno if you can answer, but is that with high-res textures etc? Trying to work out if there is anything yet to be implemented that will put strain on a GPU other than higher levels of AA and AF, between now and release.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14337198*
> Those are hella good framerates. I dunno if you can answer, but is that with high-res textures etc? Trying to work out if there is anything yet to be implemented that will put strain on a GPU other than higher levels of AA and AF, between now and release.


Rofl no1 cares about this NDA anymore... there is video proof on Youtube with their names and people still haven't got banned... I even have the biggest youtube spreader on my friends list on Battlelog >< I am pretty sure those aren't high res textures... Aniso is running at 16x AA 1x


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14337215*
> Rofl no1 cares about this NDA anymore... there is video proof on Youtube with their names and people still haven't got banned... I even have the biggest youtube spreader on my friends list on Battlelog >< I am pretty sure those aren't high res textures... Aniso is running at 16x AA 1x


Yeah, NDA seems to stand for Now Disclose Alot.

That's good. Judging from the gameplay videos, and FrankieonPC's suggested requirements, I should be able to get decent performance at 1920x1080. I just wants it to look purty.

That's my only concern at this point. I'm pre-ordering on payday, the gameplay looks awesome.

Now it's just a question of how awesome I can make it look...


----------



## rogueblade

Image what the game will look like if everyone equips laser lights...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14337281*
> Image what the game will look like if everyone equips laser lights...


Rave party in the subway?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14336414*
> Might have to apologize to my boss. Need dough for a new rig.


LOL. Tell them you were suffering from deep depression and needed some time.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> There was some destruction disabled in the alpha so it doesn't represent the final game.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14321735*
> making it more ChiODish. (See what I did there? Hahaha... CODish ChiODish childish hahaha)


It was funny until you explained it. I mean, good lord were not idiots here.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14336904*
> They need to fix CrossfireX scaling though, I get almost the same FPS with 2 HD6970's than with 1 card enabled only.
> 
> About 80-120fps all the time with single HD6970, and about 80-130fps with x2 6970's enabled.
> 
> Although I can't complain, runs and looks great, and I am loving it.
> 
> Hopefully the NDA is lifted before summer ends so we can talk about it.


How do you deal with the screen-tearing?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14339284*
> It was funny until you explained it. I mean, good lord were not idiots here.


It's called sarcasm.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14339284*
> It was funny until you explained it. *I mean, good lord were not idiots here.*


Lol are you sure about that? I won't comment any further... (not referring to you)

Also: the explanation was in fact sarcastic, it was a "see what I did there?" type of comment.


----------



## soth7676

I wonder how my rig will handle this at 5040x1050 resolution...*rubs chin*

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stev0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soth7676*


I wonder how my rig will handle this at 5040x1050 resolution...*rubs chin*

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


Just fine I reckon.


----------



## rivaldog

I'm going to need a new GPU so bad lol The only piece I need for my new rig to get it running is the CPU, but I'll still be using my 9500 GT. I have my RAM, mobo, PSU, and HDD already, my case is on it's way. Short on cash for the CPU. Once I get that, I'll be broke or have just enough money for skyrim and then I'll have a long period of time saving up for a 6870. Or if I get a job I'll shoot for a 6950.


----------



## dteg

i still need to buy a CPU, GPU, PSU, MOBO and SSD to complete my rig.. i just hope i can do it before BF3 and AC:R comes out... i don't ever buy stuff unless its on sale and recently there haven't been much


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i still need to buy a CPU, GPU, PSU, MOBO and SSD to complete my rig.. i just hope i can do it before BF3 and AC:R comes out... i don't ever buy stuff unless its on sale and recently there haven't been much










I'm hoping to do the same, but I just care for a motherboard, CPU, RAM, and hard drive (not necessarily SSD). I'm between a 2600k and the top 8-core Bulldozer chip whenever it's out.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Is it ever enough/does it ever end?

I only got this rig a couple of months ago, and already I'm working out strategies to get enough money together to upgrade. What will I upgrade? Haven't the foggiest, but it'll be faster or bigger. Or both.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I'm hoping to do the same, but I just care for a motherboard, CPU, RAM, and hard drive (not necessarily SSD). I'm between a 2600k and the top 8-core Bulldozer chip whenever it's out.


i was considering the 8 core bulldozer as well but decent MOBO's in that chipset are like 200-300, so i figured ill just stick to the 1155.. the sacrifices we make to play BF3...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Is it ever enough/does it ever end?

I only got this rig a couple of months ago, and already I'm working out strategies to get enough money together to upgrade. What will I upgrade? Haven't the foggiest, but it'll be faster or bigger. Or both.


Nothing in your rig need upgrading for another 9 months or so


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


They need to fix CrossfireX scaling though, I get almost the same FPS with 2 HD6970's than with 1 card enabled only.

About 80-120fps all the time with single HD6970, and about 80-130fps with x2 6970's enabled.

Although I can't complain, runs and looks great, and I am loving it.

Hopefully the NDA is lifted before summer ends so we can talk about it.


How did you get an invite? Did they send out another round of invites?


----------



## Reloaded83

These were from a few hours ago:

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@
@Reloaded183 more invites will be sent out

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@
@nicholasnonno I understand that and there are just as many as you. another wave is going out today or tomorrow


----------



## ACM

Make sure you accept newsletters too!


----------



## Waffleboy

Have these gone out yet?


----------



## Lune

LOL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZW5LzRABTs[/ame]


----------



## doomlord52

I just realized that the email i use for my EA account is not verified. ***.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14342647*
> I just realized that the email i use for my EA account is not verified. ***.


Yeah I noticed that the other day on mine too... Odd. Dunno if that'll affect getting chosen or not.

Lune: I don't know what, but I lol'd at that video!

As for the invites, dunno if they've gone out yet or not. Probably tomorrow. All I know is I don't have an invite, and I'm a sad panda.


----------



## dteg

i hope i don't get one.. with my system not done, and my laptop incapable of handling even the alpha if i do get one ima be pissed..


----------



## doomlord52

I hope it didnt, otherwise i'd be very, very /sadface. EA seems to like me and i've basically gotten into every single beta i've ever signed up for from them (except SWToR, but thats Bioware).

@dteg, you can always give me your key (If you get one and I dont).


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14342831*
> @dteg, you can always give me your key (If you get one and I dont).


Indeed.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14342647*
> I just realized that the email i use for my EA account is not verified. ***.


Just loaded up my EA account to double check, and mine wasn't either. EA account since 2006 yet wasn't verified.


----------



## kcuestag

How do I confirm my EA email?

I don't even know if it is confirmed.

PS: Anyone could link me to the site to sign up for newsletter?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


How do I confirm my EA email?

I don't even know if it is confirmed.

PS: Anyone could link me to the site to sign up for newsletter?


go to ea.com, log in, go to main page again (or straight to profile however you want to), and click on your account name top right. you should see if your email is verified. mine is not looks like









EDIT: great they sent the email immediately

lmao.... battlefield.com
it's right under the main picture


----------



## iEATu

It would be really cool if foliage moved when you ran through it. It doesn't look like it does that from what I saw in the videos. I thought that was awesome in the Crysis games.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wr3ckin_Cr3w*


Wish the game play would be more among the likes of BF2. BF2 had the most balanced classes imo and the gameplay shined. Not like this BC2 crap.


Really, you played Alpha? If not, how do you know it plays like BC2, by looking at Youtube videos?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Oooh, that would be another question: how does the gameplay from Alpha compare to that of BF2?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


go to ea.com, log in, go to main page again (or straight to profile however you want to), and click on your account name top right. you should see if your email is verified. mine is not looks like









EDIT: great they sent the email immediately

lmao.... battlefield.com
it's right under the main picture


Mine doesn't say Verified or Non-Verified, just says my email, nothing else.


----------



## Reloaded83

Hmm. So I verified it a couple of days ago, and now it says "unverified" again. Haha what a fail...

Btw, if it just says your e-mail and nothing else then it's verified.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*


Hmm. So I verified it a couple of days ago, and now it says "unverified" again. Haha what a fail...

Btw, if it just says your e-mail and nothing else then it's verified.


Ah nice, I guess I'm cool then.

Hopefully I'll get an invite whenever they send out more invites.


----------



## Reloaded83

Same here... I usually tend to have terrible luck though. Ah well.


----------



## doomlord52

More EA/BF hilarity:
I wanted to transfer my bad Co 2 key from one EA origin account to my main (i forgot I had a main, so made one just for bad co 2). They couldnt transfer it, so they gave me a replacement for the "Digital Deluxe" edition. Then they left the original key active.

Well, I now have two BC2 keys, only one of them with an actual MP account attached to it. Awesome.

Now to make a profit.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*


Hmm. So I verified it a couple of days ago, and now it says "unverified" again. Haha what a fail...

Btw, if it just says your e-mail and nothing else then it's verified.


I've verified mine at least 5 times over the past couple of years. I did it again today, even though I'm positive I've done it before.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


More EA/BF hilarity:
I wanted to transfer my bad Co 2 key from one EA origin account to my main (i forgot I had a main, so made one just for bad co 2). They couldnt transfer it, so they gave me a replacement for the "Digital Deluxe" edition. Then they left the original key active.

Well, I now have two BC2 keys, only one of them with an actual MP account attached to it. Awesome.

Now to make a profit.


It'll probably be removed soon, if not, I'd be honest and tell them about it to remove the old one.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It'll probably be removed soon, if not, I'd be honest and tell them about it to remove the old one.










the old one he wanted transfered would have all his unlocks on it, would it not?


----------



## iEATu

I'd wait awhile to see what happens and then sell it.


----------



## 8564dan

So to get an invite to the Alpha all you need to have is a verified email address with EA?


----------



## StepBack

Veryy excited, wish I could of got an alpha spot.


----------



## doomlord52

I was joking about the selling it part - it might not work to register online, but only to get it on the Origin thing. As for the old key, yes, it has all my stuff on it. In any event, im glad they figured it out









Also, I still want a BF3 alpha key.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


I was joking about the selling it part - it might not work to register online, but only to get it on the Origin thing. As for the old key, yes, it has all my stuff on it. In any event, im glad they figured it out









Also, I still want a BF3 alpha key.


I'm surprised they did that for you. I tried two times to move move games from one account to another and was told first they could only move it to a blank new EA account and then told it can't be done period.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


I was joking about the selling it part - it might not work to register online, but only to get it on the Origin thing. As for the old key, yes, it has all my stuff on it. In any event, im glad they figured it out









Also, I still want a BF3 alpha key.


suppose they deactivate the old account, but you still receive the emails from it and they sent that account an Alpha invite... that would make for an interesting story


----------



## doomlord52

Thats what they said to me too, but I told them that I could move the ME1 DLC "Pinnacle Station" just fine by copy+pasting the key, but for some reason BC2 didnt work. I then posted on the forums and an EA admin guy 're-evaluated' the result or something, and I got an email with a new key from EA support.


----------



## t3haxle

How do I make sure of my veteran status? I have BF2+BC2

EDIT: Also I accidentally made a separate origin account from my BF account, didn't know they were the same thing. Anyway to remedy this?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran

Just add your BC2 cdkey to your origin account in the app.


----------



## Higgins

After playing the alpha, I don't even want to play BC2 anymore.

The sounds are _absolutely_ *unbelievable*. Still need some tweaks with the sound levels in some spots though.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14347143*
> www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran
> 
> Just add your BC2 cdkey to your origin account in the app.


What if my BC2 CD Key is registered to a different account?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14347253*
> What if my BC2 CD Key is registered to a different account?


Try it anyways. Might be SOL. Contact EA live chat.

Higgins, how did you get an invite? I'm having withdrawals from watching BF3 videos. I don't know if I can make it till the end of September for the Open Beta if I don't get an invite


----------



## Zackcy

EA accounts such a headache......


----------



## Waffleboy

The only complain I have based on watching videos of the alpha is the sniper glint. I know that it's there to balance out prone, but still, it's ridiculously bright and blatant and looks like it will basically completely nullify sniping.


----------



## Zackcy

Also, snipers don't one hit kill in close range. No more panic no scoping. Snipers are being nerfed to oblivion.


----------



## doomlord52

Oh god, not the stupid TF2, damage nerfed while not-scoped. Whats the point? Your scope already glints like crazy apparently, so you can stay scoped the whole time, and when your moving, your basically defenseless save for your pistol and sniper. Sometimes you need that guy 2ft away from you dead right then, and you dont have time to press melee.

Also, I want a key. I am now super jelly.


----------



## dteg

Wooo i got post no # 4500 !!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14347703*
> Also, snipers don't one hit kill in close range. No more panic no scoping. Snipers are being nerfed to oblivion.


If you can still 1 hit kill while scoped ill be just fine, i always quickscope never noscope


----------



## MarvinDessica

Curious. My friend was able to have this fully playable on his 460 with high settings (Some obviously turned down.) I'm thinking about selling my 570 for 240 and getting a couple 465. Should I do it?

Because my whole reason for buying it was to max it out but since you can practically do it on a single card I might as well sell it sli some other 4xx cards for 580 performance.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14347281*
> Higgins, how did you get an invite? I'm having withdrawals from watching BF3 videos. I don't know if I can make it till the end of September for the Open Beta if I don't get an invite


I still haven't gotten one, but i'm not going to disclose any information about that or the alpha beyond what i already have.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14347703*
> Also, snipers don't one hit kill in close range. No more panic no scoping. Snipers are being nerfed to oblivion.


Thank the heavens. No reason why people should be using snipers as SMG's anymore.. just running n gunning. How are the tanks are they nerfed as well? can't count the times i've been "sniped" by A tank sitting stationary on a hill.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348097*
> Thank the heavens. No reason why people should be using snipers as SMG's anymore.. just running n gunning. How are the tanks are they nerfed as well? can't count the times i've been "sniped" by A tank sitting stationary on a hill.


It sounds like it's like in BF2. Takes more rockets to take out a LAV-25 than in BC2, and tanks are even more armored. So compared to BC2 they're buffed.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14348159*
> It sounds like it's like in BF2. Takes more rockets to take out a LAV-25 than in BC2, and tanks are even more armored. So compared to BC2 they're buffed.


GEE-ZUS

Are people for this? Me personally i feel that the tanks have just enough health as it is in BC2... But meh I can live with a armor buff.. If we can get a range nerf going on .. maybe make it so there is no more zoom on tank turret?


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348200*
> GEE-ZUS
> 
> Are people for this? Me personally i feel that the tanks have just enough health as it is in BC2... But meh I can live with a armor buff.. If we can get a range nerf going on .. maybe make it so there is no more zoom on tank turret?


This is BF3, not BC3... in BF2 a single engineer will not take out a tank by himself in most cases, heck he won't live to see it destroyed. It requires teamwork.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14347703*
> Also, snipers don't one hit kill in close range. No more panic no scoping. Snipers are being nerfed to oblivion.


Thats pretty stupid IMO. No way a sniper at close range will not kill you ......


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14348243*
> This is BF3, not BC3... in BF2 a single engineer will not take out a tank by himself in most cases, heck he won't live to see it destroyed. It requires teamwork.


Yeah I hear ya.. but to buff it? I personally don't think that was necessary tanks are a little cheap IMO. i'd like to see an enter / exit time in BF3 this is one of those things where realism would be good and not bad. People just teleporting into tanks when health is 6% is a little ridiculous and bailing out when its ready to blow is also ridiculous, think that's something that's a little overlooked.. Also hope that going prone time gets super nerfed from alpha.. drop shot is looking more effective than in CoD.


----------



## t3haxle

Is one recon's c4 enough to kill a tank like in BC2? And I hope snipers still kill one shot close range, BC2 was fine.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14348335*
> Is one recon's c4 enough to kill a tank like in BC2? And I hope snipers still kill one shot close range, BC2 was fine.


I agree also don't complain about running and gunning with a sniper I mean come on if they miss that close range shot they are basically dead if you have some sort of aim lol


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348330*
> Yeah I hear ya.. but to buff it? I personally don't think that was necessary tanks are a little cheap IMO. i'd like to see an enter / exit time in BF3 this is one of those things where realism would be good and not bad. People just teleporting into tanks when health is 6% is a little ridiculous and bailing out when its ready to blow is also ridiculous, think that's something that's a little overlooked.. Also hope that going prone time gets super nerfed from alpha.. drop shot is looking more effective than in CoD.


maybe you should try using a tank sometimes. it's awesome.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348330*
> Yeah I hear ya.. but to buff it? I personally don't think that was necessary tanks are a little cheap IMO. i'd like to see an enter / exit time in BF3 this is one of those things where realism would be good and not bad. People just teleporting into tanks when health is 6% is a little ridiculous and bailing out when its ready to blow is also ridiculous, think that's something that's a little overlooked.. Also hope that going prone time gets super nerfed from alpha.. drop shot is looking more effective than in CoD.


You're forgetting that this is BF3... 64 players, jets and helicopters that can take out your tank in one hit.

You should be worrying about helicopters.


----------



## doomlord52

I think it will be interesting to see how tanks turn out. In BC2 they are kind of OP as sniper units simply because they act as long-range arty that cant be countered. However, in BF3 we'll have jets, which can basically hard-counter tanks (much like how Gunships in 2142 dominated).

In BC2 we kind of get it with Helos, but the maps are too small for them really to shine.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14348696*
> maybe you should try using a tank sometimes. it's awesome.


Yeah awesomely.... overpowered lol. This time around i'm just not going with the can't beat them join them. The BC2 community just ruined tanks for me.. maybe the tank itself isn't cheap but the way people just abuse the range and sit in one spot i'll never hop in a tank.


----------



## james8

there are things call the Hellfire Missiles and the RPG and the C4.
all those can pwn tanks. in fact i've pwned plenty of tanks with the latter 2


----------



## mjpd1983

If you ask me tanks were too easy to take out in BC2 on larger flat maps.

C4 a quad ride it around the outside of the map speed at the tank jump off and detonate as the quad rolls into the tank, tank gone. It was much too easy.

Hope this kind of thing is not as easy in BF3, I'm all for the tank buff.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14348735*
> I think it will be interesting to see how tanks turn out. In BC2 they are kind of OP as sniper units simply because they act as long-range arty that cant be countered. However, in BF3 we'll have jets, which can basically hard-counter tanks (much like how Gunships in 2142 dominated).
> 
> In BC2 we kind of get it with Helos, but the maps are too small for them really to shine.


This... Sure ramming quads into tanks [didn't knew this was a 1 hitter] can get the job done but however when its on a vantage point and just sniping away its kind of hard to make it there even while using the outskirts of the map. Maybe if they took out 3RD person as an option in tanks [which would be smart] than the quad option would work out a lot more. Like I said fine armor buff w/e but the range is just ridic.


----------



## thiru

Why is a tank sniping from the distance a problem anyway? just get behind cover.


----------



## Zackcy

Snipers do NOT kill close range regardless of zoom in or out.

And I also heard tanks being much more difficult to take out, like BF2. Tanks in BF2 had ALL the so called "specializations" that are in in BC2. And they were quite a bit faster too.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348787*
> Yeah awesomely.... overpowered lol. This time around i'm just not going with the can't beat them join them. The BC2 community just ruined tanks for me.. maybe the tank itself isn't cheap but the way people just abuse the range and sit in one spot i'll never hop in a tank.


Your kidding right? Tanks in BC2 are cake to take out. There are so many situations where there is cover that I tank has a LOT of trouble hitting you e.g 5 feet away behind rocks, while as an engineer you can put 2-3 rockets into him and he is down. I mean I play Atacama Desert as a sniper sometimes for fun and I take out most tanks by sneaking up and C4ing them. Only takes 2. They are very slow and when traced, any engineer in that part of the map can hit it.

And even helis rape tanks. Jets rape everything. Bottom line: Tanks are the last type of vehicle you would be worried about.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14349288*
> Your kidding right? Tanks in BC2 are cake to take out. There are so many situations where there is cover that I tank has a LOT of trouble hitting you e.g 5 feet away behind rocks, while as an engineer you can put 2-3 rockets into him and he is down. I mean I play Atacama Desert as a sniper sometimes for fun and I take out most tanks by sneaking up and C4ing them. Only takes 2. They are very slow and when traced, any engineer in that part of the map can hit it.
> 
> And even helis rape tanks. Jets rape everything. Bottom line: Tanks are the last type of vehicle you would be worried about.


Pretty much what I was just about to type. Sums sit up.

At times the BC2 community lacks so much teamwork that things just start to become a reactive mathematical one on one scenario - He has 'A' I'll pull out 'B' and kill it, next...next and so on as you run around a little bit CoD style. The teamwork in BF2 really made you feel as tho you had a big objective and you were always on the edge, you had to think about your actions and team mates, not just your K/D. I think BF3 will bring back a few of those elements with the larger scale maps/jets/64 players etc. It's a shame many BC2 players never got to experience some of the core teamwork that BF2 had. Cannot wait to play BF3.


----------



## xSalvation

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14349264*
> Snipers do NOT kill close range regardless of zoom in or out.
> 
> And I also heard tanks being much more difficult to take out, like BF2. Tanks in BF2 had ALL the so called "specializations" that are in in BC2. And they were quite a bit faster too.


So you are saying if I took a Barrett M107 placed it on you face closed my eyes and pulled the trigger you should stay alive?

Im not one for COD no scoping but I believe it should be a feasible action even if only happening by pure luck. And as for the run and gun style of sniping: removing red dot sights from the available options should solve any problem I have. A simple solution would be to increase the amount of time it takes to go from unzoomed to zoomed.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSalvation;14349697*
> So you are saying if I took a Barrett M107 placed it on you face closed my eyes and pulled the trigger you should stay alive?
> 
> Im not one for COD no scoping but I believe it should be a feasible action even if only happening by pure luck. And as for the run and gun style of sniping: removing red dot sights from the available options should solve any problem I have. A simple solution would be to increase the amount of time it takes to go from unzoomed to zoomed.


Sigh, Balance =/= Realism.

Saying anything about realism in a video game completely nulls your point. Snipers are being nerfed to be more balanced.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

What's with all the sniper nerfs?

Don't get me wrong, in game I can't stand snipers, and they are by far my least favourite class to play, but it seems DICE is going all out to limit them.

I don't recall snipers being OP in BF2. Sure you could get a good spot and camp, but given the massive size of the maps and clever map design, you could camp for a half hour in an elevated, hidden position and maybe only get 5 kills. And there was a certain joy in hunting down an entrenched sniper...

Unless I am viewing the whole thing with rose-tinted glasses. It has been some time since I played BF2.

Then again, I trust DICE to make the sniper/recon/whatever class more useful in other ways so they aren't just a 'hide behind a bush and don't get any blood on me' class.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14348330*
> Yeah I hear ya.. but to buff it? I personally don't think that was necessary tanks are a little cheap IMO. i'd like to see an enter / exit time in BF3 this is one of those things where realism would be good and not bad. People just teleporting into tanks when health is 6% is a little ridiculous and bailing out when its ready to blow is also ridiculous, think that's something that's a little overlooked.. Also hope that going prone time gets super nerfed from alpha.. drop shot is looking more effective than in CoD.


Bailing out at 6% will get you killed







gotta do it way before that (but u can still kill some people while at it) so its ur decision







but explosion will kill you if u go at 6%


----------



## Lune

Tanks are not overpowered at all, you just meet people that know what to do with them

Also, it's very easy to take a tank down. I like how in BF3 people just keep hitting me with their funny rocket launchers and it disables me (makes me an easy target) I prefer that than 2 engineers 1 shotting me with 1x AT-4


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14349104*
> Why is a tank sniping from the distance a problem anyway? just get behind cover.


Lol at cover, tanks blow cover away...

on a side note, driving through buildings is fun in BC2!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Whats starting to annoy me in BF3, is people abandoning the APC in the enemys base, I know it happens in BC2 etc, but it seems to happen more often in BF3 since the APC can be disabled before it's blown up, so it gets disabled and all the driver and passengers seem to care about is not dying so they bail and give up the APC, which the other team then repairs and rapes us with.

If the APC gets disabled in enemy territory while I'm driving, I stay inside until it blows


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;14349974*
> I stay inside until it blows


That's what she said.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;14349974*
> stay inside until it blows


Thats what she said!

edit: ahh, ninja'd!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;14349974*
> Whats starting to annoy me in BF3, is people abandoning the APC in the enemys base, I know it happens in BC2 etc, but it seems to happen more often in BF3 since the APC can be disabled before it's blown up, so it gets disabled and all the driver and passengers seem to care about is not dying so they bail and give up the APC, which the other team then repairs and rapes us with.
> 
> If the APC gets disabled in enemy territory while I'm driving, I stay inside until it blows


If it were me, i'd jump out then finish it off with a AT/C4 explosive...

Or use the tank as a boobytrap and c4 it, ready for then they jump in


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14349985*
> That's what she said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14349989*
> Thats what she said!
> 
> edit: ahh, ninja'd!


ugh, I honestly didn't realize how that sounds when I typed it


----------



## Lhino

I want to play BF2 online. How many patches will I need to download and what size? Bandwidth starved South Africa :/.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14350114*
> I want to play BF2 online. How many patches will I need to download and what size? Bandwidth starved South Africa :/.


Install game > install 1.41 patch > install 1.5 patch. Run pbsetup.exe and update bf2.


----------



## Lune

For all the people that didn't get invited ill say it again the game is very good and you should totally preorder it I see huge future with this game they just need to put 64 slot / jets in the beta!!!

It's not like BC2 at all


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


For all the people that didn't get invited ill say it again the game is very good and you should totally preorder it I see huge future with this game they just need to put 64 slot / jets in the beta!!!

It's not like BC2 at all


Payday is tomorrow. Tomorrow is also the day I pre-order BF3 on Origin.


----------



## Ishinomori

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuoU7uBNvP0[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LILgS-M2xo[/ame]

Source


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14349807*
> What's with all the sniper nerfs?
> 
> Don't get me wrong, in game I can't stand snipers, and they are by far my least favourite class to play, but it seems DICE is going all out to limit them.
> 
> I don't recall snipers being OP in BF2. Sure you could get a good spot and camp, but given the massive size of the maps and clever map design, you could camp for a half hour in an elevated, hidden position and maybe only get 5 kills. And there was a certain joy in hunting down an entrenched sniper...
> 
> Unless I am viewing the whole thing with rose-tinted glasses. It has been some time since I played BF2.
> 
> Then again, I trust DICE to make the sniper/recon/whatever class more useful in other ways so they aren't just a 'hide behind a bush and don't get any blood on me' class.


In BF2 sniper rifles didn't kill in one shot at close range. You had to go for the headshot. It's not a nerf, nothing changed. Just like tanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14349926*
> Lol at cover, tanks blow cover away...
> 
> on a side note, driving through buildings is fun in BC2!


BF3 isn't completely destructible like BC2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14350114*
> I want to play BF2 online. How many patches will I need to download and what size? Bandwidth starved South Africa :/.


540MB for patch 1.41 then 1950MB for patch 1.5

You need both.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


In BF2 sniper rifles didn't kill in one shot at close range. You had to go for the headshot. It's not a nerf, nothing changed. Just like tanks.


See, I wasn't aware that this occurred in BC2, I thought it was the same as BF2. I expect I have just been lucky in avoiding it.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


See, I wasn't aware that this occurred in BC2, I thought it was the same as BF2. I expect I have just been lucky in avoiding it.


In BC2 it only happens with a bolt action sniper rifle with magnum ammo (assuming the other doesn't have body armor bonus) at close range, about 20 meters.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Payday is tomorrow. Tomorrow is also the day I pre-order BF3 on Origin.


Good thing, that's the same thing I did.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


In BC2 it only happens with a bolt action sniper rifle with magnum ammo (assuming the other doesn't have body armor bonus) at close range, about 20 meters.


Hmmm. I just remember that in BF2, any sniper who had a large number of kills was normally just a good player.

In my experiences with more recent games, snipers often seem to be EZ mode. Not stating this as fact, just an observation.

It'll be nice to see BF3 curb this trend.

Quote:



Good thing, that's the same thing I did.


I reckon Origin will be the most straightforward option. Of course, I could have just jinxed it...


----------



## kcuestag

^Yeah, I was waiting for Steam, but doesn't look any good for Steam yet, and I was too impatient so pre-ordered it on Origin.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Hmmm. I just remember that in BF2, any sniper who had a large number of kills was normally just a good player.

In my experiences with more recent games, snipers often seem to be EZ mode. Not stating this as fact, just an observation.

It'll be nice to see BF3 curb this trend.


Sniper was hard in BF2... except if you just used claymores. That crap was awful.


----------



## Lune

2 of these babies on the way!


----------



## rogueblade

I hate you


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


2 of these babies on the way!

pic


No more wobbly computer desk?







(sry)


----------



## mjpd1983

You will enjoy those, mine laugh at every game I put on.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


You will enjoy those, mine laugh at every game I put on.


3GB right? I heard they were very good!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


2 of these babies on the way!


Converting to the green-team ay? Lol

What made you swap?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Converting to the green-team ay? Lol

What made you swap?


Mostly the pure 3GB card because of 6048x1200.. had 6990 on the way (actually still haven't canceled it, gonna do it now) but you know it's a 2GB pure card







I wanna have tons of VRAM, plus this will be my first time with nVidia, like trying different things.

I wanna try the so called perfect nVidia drivers







see if its true...


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


3GB right? I heard they were very good!


You got it









Some serious horsepower.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


2 of these babies on the way!











Hmm i have one already. Do I need another?? LOL>>> I mean do i want another? Heck yeah!

I think my rig is bf3 ready as is, but do plan on going SLI in the future.

i was just playing bfbc2 heavymetal, ( best map) IMO Dammit I Cant wait for bf3, i played bf2 for a long long time, i hope it has the same playability as bf2, man that game still has a huge following , with many servers and clans still active.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


You got it









Some serious horsepower.


No doubt


----------



## dteg

he got knocked in the head, only reason i can think of..

anyways OP of the sniping kills made it seem like it was going to take 2 shots no matter what perk or what part of the body you hit.. if its going to be the same as BC2 i'd be just fine with that.. (in BC2 it has to be a headshot and usually with magnum ammo for those of you who hate us snipers and don't know







)


----------



## dan_ep82

Im beginning to wonder whether my 6870 will hold up to dx11 well enough with the way crysis 2 went. At the minute im getting on average 60-65 (by way of fraps) in BFBC2 and highs of 85+ on rare occasions.If it plays as well as BFBC2 i'll be happy


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


2 of these babies on the way!

http://www.evga.com/products/images/...84-ER_XL_6.jpg


You do know that 2 6970s would have been a lot cheaper and netted the exact same framerates right? Crossfire scales way better than SLI right now.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


You do know that 2 6970s would have been a lot cheaper and netted the exact same framerates right? Crossfire scales way better than SLI right now.


3GB > 2GB on 6048x1200 and overall










I just wanna try nvidia







will be back for 7990


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


You will enjoy those, mine laugh at every game I put on.


Are you running an overclock on them?

If so, how much, and what volts?

Cheers


----------



## axizor

Hey Lune, would you mind doing some benchmarks at 6048x1200 with those new 580s? I'm curious to see how they perform at such a high resolution. Thanks.


----------



## Waffleboy

Can anyone confirm or deny that the third roun of invites has gone out?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


Hey Lune, would you mind doing some benchmarks at 6048x1200 with those new 580s? I'm curious to see how they perform at such a high resolution. Thanks.


Sure no problem

Just add me on Steam to remind me


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Sure no problem

Just add me on Steam to remind me


Have you tried the alpha at triplewide resolutions yet?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Have you tried the alpha at triplewide resolutions yet?


With a 5970?







1GB VRAM will kill me







I will try it with the 580's


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Can anyone confirm or deny that the third roun of invites has gone out?


Nothing on twitter about it and i haven't gotten any email about it. There's still hope!


----------



## kcuestag

Post here once the next invitations are sent, but those who signed an NDA, please refrain from posting stuff about the Alpha, we will have to erase it (screenshots, vids... etc).

Keeping my fingers crossed for an invite.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Sniper was hard in BF2... except if you just used claymores. That crap was awful.


Using Claymores to watch your back while in a nice sniping spot always made me feel warm inside, but also sad, because when you heard them go off, you knew your nice spot wasn't so nice anymore.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


With a 5970?







1GB VRAM will kill me







I will try it with the 580's


Your sig said 6990+6970 (I think)...

Confuscious says: I'm ******* confused!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Post here once the next invitations are sent, but those who signed an NDA, please refrain from posting stuff about the Alpha, we will have to erase it (screenshots, vids... etc).

Keeping my fingers crossed for an invite.


the people posting the alpha footage haven't signed any NDAs...


----------



## XX55XX

I recently purchased a Thinkpad T420 with discrete graphics. I do have a desktop for gaming, but it would be wonderful if I can use this to play BF3 on the go at low settings and with a decent framerate. Here are the rough specifications:

Intel Core i3-2310M
6GB DDR3-1333
Nvidia Quadro NVS 4200M (similar to a GT 520M)

Any idea how it might run? The machine is still in China, ready for shipment to the US.


----------



## doomlord52

still no new alpha keys?!? gah whyyyy....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the people posting the alpha footage haven't signed any NDAs...



It's US at Overclock.net that could get into trouble, that's why I won't be allowing any Alpha content within the thread.

I hope you guys understand it, talk about performance, fine, but don't post any screenshots or vids please.


----------



## Lune

BF3 is totally different from the current games, think its gonna lag on many machines especially the one you listed







you should stick to your desktop


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It's US at Overclock.net that could get into trouble, that's why I won't be allowing any Alpha content within the thread.

I hope you guys understand it, talk about performance, fine, but don't post any screenshots or vids please.


I wouldn't worry too much. If that's the case, then EA would have had all of the alpha footage pulled from Youtube already.

It's free marketing. It's something to help whet people's appetites. I doubt EA would do anything to impede that.

Quote:



BF3 is totally different from the current games, think its gonna lag on many machines especially the one you listed you should stick to your desktop


I'll give BC2 a go once I get my Thinkpad on Friday. If I can get 30+ FPS at 1024x768 at low settings, then I'll be satisfied enough.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the people posting the alpha footage haven't signed any NDAs...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It's US at Overclock.net that could get into trouble, that's why I won't be allowing any Alpha content within the thread.

I hope you guys understand it, talk about performance, fine, but don't post any screenshots or vids please.


This.

Being the official thread and all, it should stay official and professional. NDA leaks are neither.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


I wouldn't worry too much. If that's the case, then EA would have had all of the alpha footage pulled from Youtube already.

It's free marketing. It's something to help whet people's appetites. I doubt EA would do anything to impede that.


you would not worry because the site is not yours.

if its all over youtube, just get the content from there. 
when it becomes open beta we will be able to speak about it again, no big deal.

BTW: on a thread i opened here at OCN i had a EA representative join the forum and asnwer to my concerns.... so why take the risk?


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


you would not worry because the site is not yours.

if its all over youtube, just get the content from there. 
when it becomes open beta we will be able to speak about it again, no big deal.

BTW: on a thread i opened here at OCN i had a EA representative join the forum and asnwer to my concerns.... so why take the risk?


If EA decides to sue OCN for copyright infringement, then expect gamers to react strongly. They won't do that.

But, nevermind. It's another topic.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


If EA decides to sue OCN for copyright infringement, then expect gamers to react strongly. They won't do that.

But, nevermind. It's another topic.


As you may understand, we are not going to take the risk of being warned by EA, we're a clean and professional Forum, we don't want that.

I'm sorry but I won't be allowing any Battlefield 3 Alpha videos or screenshots *please* refrain from posting them in this forum until the NDA is lifted.


----------



## Lt.JD

The worst thing about BF2 were the claymores and grenade spam. I'm not mad that snipers got "nerfed" that mean less people playing recon and not helping the team.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


As you may understand, we are not going to take the risk of being warned by EA, we're a clean and professional Forum, we don't want that.

I'm sorry but I won't be allowing any Battlefield 3 Alpha videos or screenshots *please* refrain from posting them in this forum until the NDA is lifted.


I posted videos a couple of pages back that were sourced from an OCN news thread...

They say official, so are they acceptable?


----------



## Lune

Bleh don't worry... if EA wanted to do something they wouldve done it by now


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Using Claymores to watch your back while in a nice sniping spot always made me feel warm inside, but also sad, because when you heard them go off, you knew your nice spot wasn't so nice anymore.


Yeah but their implementation really sucked in BF2. They were deployable instantly, did not damage backwards at all, basically had movement detectors, and were indestructible (unless you're an engi).

This means that whenever a sniper was caught by an enemy player, he would switch weapons to claymores and run away. Nothing was more infuriating than killing a sniper and then having to die because if you move you blow up the claymore.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


I'll give BC2 a go once I get my Thinkpad on Friday. If I can get 30+ FPS at 1024x768 at low settings, then I'll be satisfied enough.


as long as under Graphics it doesn't have the word "intel" it should be fine


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah but their implementation really sucked in BF2. They were deployable instantly, did not damage backwards at all, basically had movement detectors, and were indestructible (unless you're an engi).

This means that whenever a sniper was caught by an enemy player, he would switch weapons to claymores and run away. Nothing was more infuriating than killing a sniper and then having to die because if you move you blow up the claymore.


It'll be interesting to see how they're implemented in BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I posted videos a couple of pages back that were sourced from an OCN news thread...

They say official, so are they acceptable?


They're from an official gaming team, not from EA, thus making it unofficial for us.

They'll stay for now, but I won't be allowing newer stuff until NDA is lifted.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Bleh don't worry... if EA wanted to do something they wouldve done it by now


I think I was clear enough about this, if not, feel free to PM me.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


as long as under Graphics it doesn't have the word "intel" it should be fine










Yes, it's a discrete Quadro card.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lt.JD*


The worst thing about BF2 were the claymores and grenade spam. I'm not mad that snipers got "nerfed" that mean less people playing recon and not helping the team.


True, but I think that's problem with the people, not the class. In BC 2 (and all BF games) I've played all the classes but tend to favor sniping. I don't just sit in the back though, I move up with the team and give cover fire around the base so we can arm/take a base.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Yeah but their implementation really sucked in BF2. They were deployable instantly, did not damage backwards at all, basically had movement detectors, and were indestructible (unless you're an engi).

This means that whenever a sniper was caught by an enemy player, he would switch weapons to claymores and run away. Nothing was more infuriating than killing a sniper and then having to die because if you move you blow up the claymore.


Oh, too true. Chasing after a fleeing sniper, turning a corner and then BOOM wasn't a lot of fun.


----------



## james8

I think sniping in BC2 is entertaining/challenging enough as it is. you have to account for movements and bullet drops. i've never play a game that do that so the quick scope point shoot only works at very close range.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


True, but I think that's problem with the people, not the class. In BC 2 (and all BF games) I've played all the classes but tend to favor sniping. I don't just sit in the back though, I move up with the team and give cover fire around the base so we can arm/take a base.


i do the exact same thing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


I think sniping in BC2 is entertaining/challenging enough as it is. you have to account for movements and bullet drops. i've never play a game that do that so the quick scope point shoot only works at very close range.


^this

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Oh, too true. Chasing after a fleeing sniper, turning a corner and then BOOM wasn't a lot of fun.


it was fun for me, especially watching people blow up. i used to do it in CoD as well. plant them all over a building and snipe from upstairs and as soon as they enter BOOM







always made my day


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


it was fun for me, especially watching people blow up. i used to do it in CoD as well. plant them all over a building and snipe from upstairs and as soon as they enter BOOM







always made my day


Well, of course it was fun for me when I was doing it, how could it not be? But when other people did it, it was *bad bad bad*.


----------



## dteg

lol just found this picture ON the EA blog website posted by one of the admins


----------



## Stealth Pyros

O...M...G... I was invited!!!


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


O...M...G... I was invited!!!


NOOOO that means I didn't get one still


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Bah!

I mean.... I'm really really happy for you...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


O...M...G... I was invited!!!


I can say I officially hate you now.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.










Lol are you serious? Now I have to take my shoe out of my monitor...(







)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.










An innocent man's blood is on your hands.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.










Who's gonna pay for my hospital bills now? you almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.










If there was a way to give you -rep, I would, but instead I'll give you +rep for a good joke


----------



## Stealth Pyros

*Running away like a little girl* Teeheeheehee!


----------



## dteg

don't drown..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Guys, don't over-react. I was invited to a weekend pool party.











Can we report this post?


----------



## kcuestag

Can we stay on topic?


----------



## rivaldog

What ever you do, don't bring your copy of BF3 to that pool party!


----------



## Lhino

I am thinking of picking up a pair of Logitech G35 headphones mainly for BF3 (but also because I REALLY need a new headset). Are they good? I have heard many good things about them and I am two steps away from actually buying them. If there is something better for cheaper or around the same price please say so. Thanks guys!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *rivaldog*   What ever you do, don't bring your copy of BF3 to that pool party!  
I won't, my super special awesome early-release gold disc will be stored away in my safe.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lhino*   I am thinking of picking up a pair of Logitech G35 headphones mainly for BF3 (but also because I REALLY need a new headset). Are they good? I have heard many good things about them and I am two steps away from actually buying them. If there is something better for cheaper or around the same price please say so. Thanks guys!  
These would probably stomp those:

  Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling: Electronics
 Quote: 
  Do not buy Logitech G35. The right speaker makes a high pitch noise if the mike is turned on. Logitech said they will be releasing a fimrware/driver fix but I sent them back. Also - sound quality is not good - the Sennheisers owns them pretty hard.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I won't, my super special awesome early-release gold disc will be stored away in my safe.

These would probably stomp those:

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling: Electronics


I own the HD555's and endorse your comment


----------



## thiru

AD700 beat those in sound stage and comfort.


----------



## xSalvation

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Sigh, Balance =/= Realism.

Saying anything about realism in a video game completely nulls your point. Snipers are being nerfed to be more balanced.


Sigh, Considering that this is a realistic war sim where you get kill when shot by bullets, I don't see nerfing no-scoping while keeping normal shots the same as a logical move. It makes no sense even if this was a fantasy game. Now I can understand a charge up time as in TF2 but I think that most developers would simply increase the unzoomed bullet spread, even though that also doesn't make sense, instead of making a bullet that is shot without a scope be "weaker" than one that is shot with it.

I agree that balance =/= realism but the game is based on real life.


----------



## Blackops_2

...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I won't, my super special awesome early-release gold disc will be stored away in my safe.

These would probably stomp those:

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling: Electronics


You would need a Sound card to get the most out of those CANS...

The G35 has an onboard driver, so it has a USB connector.

I own the G35's and i quite like them, they are very functional as a Gaming headset, i dont know what that bloke is refering to with the high-pitched noise, as i have never experienced anything like that.

Any questions you might have about the G35's ill be happy to answer any PM's, and try to stay on topic here


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


AD700 beat those in sound stage and comfort.


Are we here to listen to classical music or game....


----------



## Ishinomori

K-stag said that he will no longer be allowing NDA material to be posted in the thread.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Are we here to listen to classical music or game....


What makes the AD700 unsuitable for gaming? lack of bass? good explosions won't drown out useful noises.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19582236

Beta will have a different map.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


What makes the AD700 unsuitable for gaming? lack of bass? good explosions won't drown out useful noises.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19582236

Beta will have a different map.


I Just want alpha already!


----------



## Lune

...


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like people didn't really listen to me.

I'm closing this thread for an hour to clean it up.


----------



## kcuestag

Done cleaning the last page, please refrain from posting screenshots or videos (Or similar) information about the Alpha, else I'll be forced to take further action.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Look at my game, now back at yours. Look at your game, now back at mine. Is your game battlefield? No, but if﻿ you grew up, you could﻿ PLAY battlefield.

Look down now up. Where are you? You're in france, driving an LAV that you can't use in CoD.

Look away. Now back at me. These are the campers that were so common in CoD. Now they're dead.

Anything is possible when you're playing Battlefield 3 and NOT CoD

I'm in a tank.

*cue whistle*


----------



## t3haxle

HNNNG, I need this alpha, what would be more amazing is if I got in and Dice decided to add Jets. I was garbage piloting jets for the short time I played BF2, but I'd definitely like to improve in BF3. Hopefully they're easier with the mouse than helis, because in BC2 I always have to pilot with keyboard only lol.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14356507*
> HNNNG, I need this alpha, what would be more amazing is if I got in and Dice decided to add Jets. I was garbage piloting jets for the short time I played BF2, but I'd definitely like to improve in BF3. Hopefully they're easier with the mouse than helis, because in BC2 I always have to pilot with keyboard only lol.


There aren't any jets on the alpha map/mode (Operation Metro, Rush) but Conquest will have jets. I would also advise getting a joystick if you want to pilot, they help a lot


----------



## dteg

i brought my OLDDDDDD joystick from home with me, just in preparation for BF3. its a gravis Blackhawk, i had the thing probably from the time i was 11 or 12? i checked eBay they still sell for around $45 lol. i need to buy a gameport to USB adapter to use it though.. but with some practice i'm gonna be BF3 and jet ready..


----------



## Lune

Going to fly with mouse and keyboard, works perfectly fine as long as you know how to use your mouse


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14356357*
> Look at my game, now back at yours. Look at your game, now back at mine. Is your game battlefield? No, but if﻿ you grew up, you could﻿ PLAY battlefield.
> 
> Look down now up. Where are you? You're in france, driving an LAV that you can't use in CoD.
> 
> Look away. Now back at me. These are the campers that were so common in CoD. Now they're dead.
> 
> Anything is possible when you're playing Battlefield 3 and NOT CoD
> 
> I'm in a tank.
> 
> *cue whistle*


If I wore a hat, I would take it off to you sir.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14356357*
> Look at my game, now back at yours. Look at your game, now back at mine. Is your game battlefield? No, but if﻿ you grew up, you could﻿ PLAY battlefield.
> 
> Look down now up. Where are you? You're in france, driving an LAV that you can't use in CoD.
> 
> Look away. Now back at me. These are the campers that were so common in CoD. Now they're dead.
> 
> Anything is possible when you're playing Battlefield 3 and NOT CoD
> 
> I'm in a tank.
> 
> *cue whistle*


I give you a 8/10 for that. Good, but not legendary.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14357286*
> I give you a 8/10 for that. Good, but not legendary.


he's no barney stinson


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> EA, during an investor's meeting, announced that Battlefield: Bad Company 2 has now sold over 9 million copies across the various platforms.
> 
> During that same meeting, however, EA also mentioned that Battlefield 3 pre-orders are up more than 10x those of Battlefield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## 13321G4

Lol I bought BC2 three times.
1 dodgy site
1 legit site
Steam


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14356754*
> Going to fly with mouse and keyboard, works perfectly fine as long as you know how to use your mouse












And mouse.

Also I want to buy HD555s and well there are really pricey/hard to find in Canada. http://ncix.com/products/?sku=20849


----------



## doomlord52

$200 for Sennheisers is pricey now?

I got my PC 350's for $250 on launch...

Anyway, I dont think they're sending out any more invites


----------



## Zackcy

Well look at the US Amazon's price http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD555-Professional-Headphones-Channeling/dp/B0001FTVDQ/ref=pd_cp_e_1]Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling: Electronics[/URL]


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14358826*
> Well look at the US Amazon's price Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling: Electronics
> 
> $100 >__<


i want to buy these headphones but i dont wanna spend the $100 on em... the HD428s are about 50 bucks.. they're closedback but from the reviews im seeing the soundstage is still pretty epic so i think ill just buy them instead


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14352014*
> Are you running an overclock on them?
> 
> If so, how much, and what volts?
> 
> Cheers


Have not OC'd them yet, haven't felt the need but I'm sure I will when I get bored enough


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14358920*
> i want to buy these headphones but i dont wanna spend the $100 on em... the HD428s are about 50 bucks.. they're closedback but from the reviews im seeing the soundstage is still pretty epic so i think ill just buy them instead


You can mod HD555s to 595s [ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=PvQ8PzBrHXE[/ame] and they're ~$80 actually.

PC 350s are just modded 595s btw.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14356357*
> Look at my game, now back at yours. Look at your game, now back at mine. Is your game battlefield? No, but if﻿ you grew up, you could﻿ PLAY battlefield.
> 
> Look down now up. Where are you? You're in france, driving an LAV that you can't use in CoD.
> 
> Look away. Now back at me. These are the campers that were so common in CoD. Now they're dead.
> 
> Anything is possible when you're playing Battlefield 3 and NOT CoD
> 
> I'm in a tank.
> 
> *cue whistle*


I bloody enjoyed that, I love that add.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14358965*
> You can mod HD555s to 595s http://youtube.com/watch?v=PvQ8PzBrHXE and they're ~$80 actually.
> 
> PC 350s are just modded 595s btw.


already knew that. i made an entire thread asking what headphones 90% said the HD555s...


----------



## Zackcy

Looks easy, now I definetely want to get those.

Maybe I should get someone on OCN in the U.S to buy me them and we can meet halfway







?

Oh and to stay on topic, these headphones are entirely for BF3







.

EDIT: New sound card (x-fi titanium) has been shipped!


----------



## Waffleboy

So, has EA just not sent out the promised invites today?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14359129*
> Looks easy, now I definetely want to get those.
> 
> Maybe I should get someone on OCN in the U.S to buy me them and we can meet halfway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Oh and to stay on topic, these headphones are entirely for BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: New sound card (x-fi titanium) has been shipped!


i plan to buy that same x-fi (for BF3







) .. izustalkingme??? or at least my wishlist?

edit: U HAZ MY CASE 22222!!!!111!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

So everyone that got invites had veteran status at www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran and signed up for the newsletter on www.battlefield.com/battlefield3 right?

Did anyone who got an alpha invite NOT pre-order BF3 on the account the invite was given to?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14359129*
> EDIT: New sound card (x-fi titanium) has been shipped!


The X-Fi titanium is a GREAT sound card, I love mine. But yes, you need a good pair of headphones to really get the best from it - also tweak the crap out of the THX stuff, and make sure to plug the headset into the card, not the front panel crap that gets wired to the card.


----------



## Bluemustang

Hmm, I thought I could hear sounds pretty well with my cheap x-530 surround set.
Though I've never owned an expensive audio setup and never wanted to hear how much better they were, causing me to dig another hole in my wallet







. But now you guys are really making me contemplate spending money on those 555s, especially at that price.

Though is it really worth using a headset like that with onboard sound? Don't want to spend more money on a good sound card, plus I can't really use one on my mobo with it's crappy expansion layout. Are there any headsets of the hd555s caliber with a mic on them? Sorry I guess that got a bit off topic but I was intrigued.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


The X-Fi titanium is a GREAT sound card, I love mine. But yes, you need a good pair of headphones to really get the best from it - also tweak the crap out of the THX stuff, and make sure to plug the headset into the card, not the front panel crap that gets wired to the card.


Yes hopefully I will have a pair of these, the plug is a quarter inch so it doesn't even go into the front audio port


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14359443*
> So, has EA just not sent out the promised invites today?


Curious to know this as well.


----------



## rivaldog

Invites were suppose to go out today? :O


----------



## JAM3S121

can't connect to gamespy to get my veteran from battlefield 2/2142 ... anyone esle?


----------



## rivaldog

You shouldn't need game spy, just to put your CD key in online for those two, that's all I had to do.

EDIT: :OOOOOOOOOOOOOO My first flame!







Just noticed that, woot woot lol


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


can't connect to gamespy to get my veteran from battlefield 2/2142 ... anyone esle?


It didn't work for me either. Keep trying or contact EA live chat support.


----------



## JAM3S121

don't know where my discs are.. i have over 150 hours for bf2142 though would be nice for some veteran credit lol


----------



## rivaldog

Do the number of hours you play affect your veteran? You don't get all the way maxed out at 8 by just having all the games?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I just got done with Live Chat With EA tech support got my Veteran Status to 5, he also got me my CD key for BF2 that I lost last year...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Do the number of hours you play affect your veteran? You don't get all the way maxed out at 8 by just having all the games?


No hours don't affect it, only thing that affects it are the games, and that DOES NOT include expansion packs for said games.


----------



## garadex

Can't wait for this game, it looked so awesome I decided I wanted to play this at max settings rather than the 720p and 30fps i could expect from consoles so I built my first PC and it's going to be the first PC game i have ever played (apart from playing the original age of empires for a few weeks when i was about 5)


----------



## Lune

the 580's just got shipped! Wohoo

Edit: LMAO I just got a key too hahahahah







but I am using my friends account anyway... already lvl 35 on some soldier


----------



## andydam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


the 580's just got shipped! Wohoo

Edit: LMAO I just got a key too hahahahah







but I am using my friends account anyway... already lvl 35 on some soldier


Did you just get the invite today?


----------



## Hawk777th

So was there another batch of keys for the alpha supposed to go out?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andydam*


Did you just get the invite today?


Yeah







I don't really need it tho, already playing on diff acc


----------



## Hawk777th

Nm.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


the 580's just got shipped! Wohoo

Edit: LMAO I just got a key too hahahahah







but I am using my friends account anyway... already lvl 35 on some soldier


You dirty dog







I didn't know they were sending out more invites. I hope I get selected in this lottery too!


----------



## Lune

Trying to pick a winner


----------



## andydam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Trying to pick a winner










Pick a winner for what?


----------



## Lune

The key! I don't need it lol


----------



## andydam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


The key! I don't need it lol


Can I have it? Please?


----------



## thiru

You're level 35 in 3 days?

That's lamer than BC2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


You're level 35 in 3 days?

That's lamer than BC2.


It's probably like that for the alpha, there are people that are 47 already (first guy on the leaderboards)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Give it to K-Stag! He's going mental for want of an Alpha key!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Trying to pick a winner










Me. Me. Me! Lol I would love it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Give it to K-Stag! He's going mental for want of an Alpha key!


True word.

Actually, I tried to request a key at the Alpha site, I still won't meet the criteria.

Such an unfair world.


----------



## thiru

I don't know what Dice is thinking, giving C4, claymores and ammo boxes to support.

What the heck is recon supposed to do except snipe?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Yes hopefully I will have a pair of these, the plug is a quarter inch so it doesn't even go into the front audio port










It comes with the quarter in to whatever inch adapter so it fits in your normal audio plug.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I don't know what Dice is thinking, giving C4, claymores and ammo boxes to support.

What the heck is recon supposed to do except snipe?


Hopefully when they reveal more items we shall find out. I'm assuming and hoping that there will be 10x more item unlocks across the board in the beta/full version


----------



## Amhro

yeeeeeeeeeey


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I don't know what Dice is thinking, giving C4, claymores and ammo boxes to support.

What the heck is recon supposed to do except snipe?


I think that's fair. If they didn't, no one would ever play support. Snipers don't need claymores just so they can camp even more...


----------



## Lune

Support is currently the best class







All I play


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone actually recieved an email regarding this reserved spot in the BETA for having the MoH Limited Edition?

I have seen some people recieve it, but I asked all my friends and they all said they didn't recieve anything yet.


----------



## Ishinomori

No love for Australasia!!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone actually recieved an email regarding this reserved spot in the BETA for having the MoH Limited Edition?

I have seen some people recieve it, but I asked all my friends and they all said they didn't recieve anything yet.


In the last part of the info on EA BF blog says:

Quote:



http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...-and-beta.aspx
if you havenÂ´t received the newsletter and own a copy of Medal of Honor: Limited edition, you are eligible to play in the beta.*


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


In the last part of the info on EA BF blog says:


Thanks.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am so HAPPY! I thought that I hadn't purchased the LE of MOH but I found in my email guaranteed early access to the beta in September woot!!!! Looks like I did get it! I have been kicking myself for months lol!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I am so HAPPY! I thought that I hadn't purchased the LE of MOH but I found in my email guaranteed early access to the beta in September woot!!!! Looks like I did get it!


I still didn't get it.










Edit:

Another friend of mine got into the Alpha, he visited https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1 and looks like he got the code, this is driving me nuts, I'm going to throw the whole PC out of the Window and see if that works to make me meet the criteria.


----------



## Lune

lol I am playing the game with 60+ fps (eyefinity 5760x1200) on High







Just made a bunch of eyefinity screens, add me on Steam if ya wanna see can't post them here


----------



## kcuestag

Gotta love this fair world, I still didn't get mine, yet another clan member got one a minute ago visiting that link.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


lol I am playing the game with 60+ fps (eyefinity 5760x1200) on High







Just made a bunch of eyefinity screens, add me on Steam if ya wanna see can't post them here


Come post them here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...php?t=18072132


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Gotta love this fair world, I still didn't get mine, yet another clan member got one a minute ago visiting that link.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UUUUUUUUUUUUU


Let's both do it in synchronized fashion. I'm just as pissed.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


lol I am playing the game with 60+ fps (eyefinity 5760x1200) on High







Just made a bunch of eyefinity screens, add me on Steam if ya wanna see can't post them here


Can you please post your pics in photobucket or something and put them up here?

When you say high, do you mean maxed? Do you think I will be able too max out this game 1080p with my sig rig?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Can you please post your pics in photobucket or something and put them up here?

When you say high, do you mean maxed? Do you think I will be able too max out this game 1080p with my sig rig?











Go here http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/sho...72132&page=269

I have no idea how to shrink them


----------



## jacobrjett

Im going too be having my very first lan party after the midnight release of this game at a friends!

can finally put a bottle of 100 proof hot cinnamon schnapps my missus gave too me too good use.


----------



## jacobrjett

Too the people playing the beta right now, as we all know pics and videos will never do the full game justice.

So let us know,

Is it as good as its hyped out too be?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Can you please post your pics in photobucket or something and put them up here?

When you say high, do you mean maxed? Do you think I will be able too max out this game 1080p with my sig rig?











With that nice CPU and GTX 570 1920x1080 should be no problem (and yes I was playing it maxed) funny how it wasn't laggy at all... A LITTLE screen tearing because I was playing it on 5970 (1GB vram) so once I get the 2x 580 3GB tomorrow I bet it will run the same as running a single screen







( even tho it pretty much is doing that now lol) I know many things are turned off in alpha, but it just surprised me a lot.... really great optimization. You will definitely be able to play it


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


With that nice CPU and GTX 570 1920x1080 should be no problem (and yes I was playing it maxed) funny how it wasn't laggy at all... A LITTLE screen tearing because I was playing it on 5970 (1GB vram) so once I get the 2x 580 3GB tomorrow I bet it will run the same as running a single screen







( even tho it pretty much is doing that now lol) I know many things are turned off in alpha, but it just surprised me a lot.... really great optimization. You will definitely be able to play it


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. It sounds really easy too play.

And I just bought two 570s for this game several days ago. lololololololololol


----------



## Frazz

Are Australian's eligible for this?, I have MOH L.E on my Origin account.

NVM I have to wait for Beta


----------



## downlinx

im still waiting for someone with the alpha beta to do some hardware testing. I wouldn't mind seeing this. working on getting a copy of the beta and would not mind passing it around to others to do hardware tests as well.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. It sounds really easy too play.

And I just bought two 570s for this game several days ago. lololololololololol


Oh.... GTX 570 SLI? LOL.. They scale really well and are crazy good cards especially for the price.. you will be able to play it 112938129301823%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% sure

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


im still waiting for someone with the alpha beta to do some hardware testing. I wouldn't mind seeing this. working on getting a copy of the beta and would not mind passing it around to others to do hardware tests as well.


Lemme get the 580's and i will test it out, the beta too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. It sounds really easy too play.

And I just bought two 570s for this game several days ago. lololololololololol


I bought my 2nd HD6970 just for Battlefield 3.









But looks like I won't need it, I am currently playing at 80-120fps maxed out with a single HD6970... We'll see how the final game turns out, but looks like it will be easy to max out at +60fps.


----------



## Zackcy

Gimme the code Lune. Now.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I bought my 2nd HD6970 just for Battlefield 3.









But looks like I won't need it, I am currently playing at 80-120fps maxed out with a single HD6970... We'll see how the final game turns out, but looks like it will be easy to max out at +60fps.


I hope its easy too play.

I sold my gtx 560 too a friend telling him that it would play BF3 no sweat.

But he knew I was upgrading too 570 sli for this game so he may think im a liar lol. Hopefully he gets it in full glory!

I have yet too hear anyone bragging about how awesome it looks...

Its not a let down thus far is it?


----------



## Lune

It's good no let down

All they gotta do is show us some jet footage and remove 3D spotting


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I hope its easy too play.

I sold my gtx 560 too a friend telling him that it would play BF3 no sweat.

But he knew I was upgrading too 570 sli for this game so he may think im a liar lol. Hopefully he gets it in full glory!

I have yet too hear anyone bragging about how awesome it looks...

Its not a let down thus far is it?


Please refrain from double-posting in the future, there's a nice button labeled *EDIT* which will help you add more text next time.









I have merged your posts into 1.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's good no let down

All they gotta do is show us some jet footage and remove 3D spotting


I hope they throw in some more vocal samples for the characters.

I just watched a full alpha game, and half the sound effects were "oh *, im out of ammo! oh *, im out of ammo! oh *, im out of ammo!"


----------



## Ishinomori

Hey Lune,

Once you get your 580 SLI you'll be able to join us here


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I hope they throw in some more vocal samples for the characters.

I just watched a full alpha game, and half the sound effects were "oh *, im out of ammo! oh *, im out of ammo! oh *, im out of ammo!"


I've heard plenty, including one which clearly stated (or I should say: yelled) "I'm getting ****ed up the arse over here".


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Oh fack. I got an invite to the alpha


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Oh fack. I got an invite to the alpha










Congrats









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Hey Lune,

Once you get your 580 SLI you'll be able to join us here


will do


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I bought my 2nd HD6970 just for Battlefield 3.









But looks like I won't need it, I am currently playing at 80-120fps maxed out with a single HD6970... We'll see how the final game turns out, but looks like it will be easy to max out at +60fps.


Yea but keep in mind you have yet to test a conquest map and 64 players with whatever graphical improvements the full version brings; more 2.0 destruction, AA options etc.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Congrats










Thanks! Although the invite email says that slots are limited so I need to confirm participation before they run out. But it's two hours before I'll be able to get home from work and confirm, hope I don't miss my slot!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Oh fack. I got an invite to the alpha










Bastard!









[grudgingly] congratz [/grudgingly]


----------



## ElectrixPC

hey you guys.

ive got an invite too!
downloading it now









ill report back when im on it, and as to how it is!


----------



## tx-jose

im soo jelly


----------



## papcrap

YES just got into the BF3 Alpha.


----------



## Harrier

Got in like a BOSS.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


Got in like a BOSS.


----------



## Lune

They should just make it open I guess, way to many people got into that alpha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They should just make it open I guess, way to many people got into that alpha










Except me.


----------



## Korlus

I got an alpha invite. So excited!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Except me.










its ok man i didn't get in either but i never played BC2 cause i never bought it. All i have is MOH and played the single player story and 15min of multiplayer lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Should we keep trying the website?


----------



## Eggy88

Me2







30% downloaded here. Got to love a 30Mb/s connection when ur downloading a 3.2GB game


----------



## Swiftes

Just got my alpha invite too, being a Level 4 veteran does help I suppose


----------



## Hawk777th

Probably not I am a lvl 6 vet and I didn't get in.


----------



## doomlord52

I am going to cry *** is this I want the alpha.


----------



## kcuestag

I just got it!

My friend got it and he didn't want it, so he gave it to me!









OMG can't believe it!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just got it!

My friend got it and he didn't want it, so he gave it to me!









OMG can't believe it!










Congratz mate...

I doubt I'll get one being from Australia and all...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just got it!

My friend got it and he didn't want it, so he gave it to me!









OMG can't believe it!










Congrats dude!

Though I bet you get an invite email at some point soon now.


----------



## doomlord52

oh come on now, EA really does hate me.


----------



## spinal_chord

I just got my alpha invite aswell, never played my bc2 online, nor my moh.

Must be random the way they hand them out, mine says it's an alpha invite which runs until august 1st.

Dave.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Congrats dude!

Though I bet you get an invite email at some point soon now.


If I do, I'll make sure I give it away here as I already got mine.


----------



## dteg

congratz. lets see how well you follow your own rules of no more alpha footage or news >=)


----------



## Lune

lmao


----------



## Techboy10

Nothing for me









Then again the only other BF game I own is BC2 so I'm not a veteran at all. I just think it's stupid that there are so many people getting the invite that have no interest at all, or have crappy walmart laptops and can't even play it.

Oh well, guess I'm waiting until the open beta in September.


----------



## Lhino

Ah no alpha for me







. But I will not lose hope just yet!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


congratz. lets see how well you follow your own rules of no more alpha footage or news >=)


Thanks!

I'll be playing almost all day long, don't worry, I am not the best person to break the rules, don't expect any information from me about the Alpha.


----------



## Zackcy

I feel seriously discriminated against.

This is not fair.


----------



## rogueblade

what the helllllll I want one so bad :'(


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Probably not I am a lvl 6 vet and I didn't get in.


unlucky for you then


----------



## Zackcy

LVL 7 Vet and this is what I get. Like this guy I'm following on twiiter has had a gaming PC for like half a year, doesn't even know how it works http://twitter.com/#!/TheTrout91/sta...27300336603136


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just got an email from EA:

.
.
.
.
.
Dragon Age on Facebook...
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Just got an email from EA:

.
.
.
.
.
Dragon Age on Facebook...
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


LOL same


----------



## Ishinomori

Eee-Aye.... Why you no liek me?


----------



## Waffleboy

I haven't gotten one either...Veteran level 7, thousands of hours logged in the series, subscribed for the newsletter the day it became available, and still nothing


----------



## Lune

RNG is random.









Going in a game with kcuestag to pew pew some nubs!


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


RNG is random.









Going in a game with kcuestag to pew pew some nubs!


I guess so, but if it's completely random it was very misleading of DICE/EA to post that you need to keep your veteran status updated...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I guess so, but if it's completely random it was very misleading of DICE/EA to post that you need to keep your veteran status updated...


Sucker people to search discount bins for the older games?

Profit hike...

Wouldn't surprise me at all...


----------



## Zackcy

Yay DA on bookface


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lune: Pick me pick me!!!

Future request for whenever stag gets his spare invite: Pick me pick me!!!

If I were to be given a key, then get my invite, I'd give it to a friend first, or here if my friends already got one.


----------



## Zackcy

By "friend" you mean me, and "here" is also mean. In case you forget.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ You're in line Zack, you'd be the first in this thread I give it to


----------



## Lhino

LOL got an email from EA. I was like :O, NO WAY I HAVE A CODE. I check the email "Thankyou for registering for our newsletter!" 
Me: Pfffffft, epic fail.


----------



## t3haxle

https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1 try signing up here.

If you're not 18 say you are anyways, or end up clearing your cookies afterwards. No guarantees, not sure what the entrance criteria is. Someone on /v/ linked me and said he couldn't get in before but now it works for him.


----------



## rogueblade

Drop shooting fixed.

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/96252597815607296


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14366100*
> Drop shooting fixed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...52597815607296


Broken link?


----------



## dteg

if i got a key, i'd pull money out of my unmentionables and finish this rig in 2 seconds

OR

curl up in a corner and cry?


----------



## Lhino

I have tried many times LOL. Evil little "we're sorry..........." bar keeps popping up. I hope they still accept advice in the beta, because I wanted to give some input on things.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14366025*
> ^ You're in line Zack, you'd be the first in this thread I give it to


Yes







.

Oh and here is the drop shooting tweet http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/96252597815607296


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14366100*
> Drop shooting fixed.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/96252597815607296


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14366114*
> Broken link?


Fixed
https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/96252597815607296


----------



## Reflux

So..

Just got my Alpha code.. anybody want to add me on Origin? My 'friends' list is completely blank. I don't plan on using Origin for anything other than Battlefield 3 at this point.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Did all of you that got invites preorder BF3?


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14366234*
> Did all of you that got invites preorder BF3?


No but I have bought things via EA's site/download manager before it became Origin.

The same email is also tied to my BC2 account.

All I did was sign up for the newsletter here: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Well I figure by being Vet9 it would be enough; I've never bought anything through their site but I'm sure they can see I own PLENTY of EA games.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;14366278*
> No but I have bought things via EA's site/download manager before it became Origin.
> 
> The same email is also tied to my BC2 account.
> 
> All I did was sign up for the newsletter here: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3


I have done all 3 of those things.

Racism. Yes, I'm pulling that card.


----------



## Lune

RPG + this song = lololololo

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3boTcx5hJBc[/ame]


----------



## MrHackysack

I really don't understand why I'm not in this alpha


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I just own Bad Company 2 and Bad Company 2: Vietnam, I don't lose the hopes though


----------



## kcuestag

What part of "NDA" did you guys not understand?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I'd like to read that so-called "NDA" you guys mention...is there even a "NDA"?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;14367296*
> I'd like to read that so-called "NDA" you guys mention...is there even a "NDA"?


http://m2s.co.uk/?page_id=899
Quote:


> You may not use, copy, modify, sell, lease, rent, distribute, transfer or disclose any part of the Alpha Materials except as provided in this Agreement. All other rights are reserved to EA.
> 1.1
> License Restrictions. You shall not:
> a. Sublicense to, transfer, distribute or permit use of the Alpha Materials by, any third party;
> b. Reverse engineer, decompile, or disassemble the Alpha Materials;
> c. Make copies of the Alpha Materials other than one (1) copy for back-up purposes to be used solely as a replacement for the original copy, provided that You include on the back-up copy all copyright and other notices that are included on the Alpha Materials;
> d. Export the Alpha Materials in violation of the export control laws of the United States of America and other countries.
> e. Share your Account with any third party.
> 
> (Things you may not disclose to anyone)
> ADDENDUM A
> 1.
> The fact that there is an official Alpha Program for the Game.
> 2.
> The fact that you are a member of the official Alpha Program for the Game.
> ADDENDUM B
> 1.
> Any contact/private information for EA personnel that is provided to you.
> 2.
> Any contact information (address, password, etc.) to any private areas for use in connection with the Alpha Program, including but not limited to, chat, email and message boards.
> 3.
> Any information/discussions/postings from the private boards or forum for the Alpha Program.
> 4.
> Any comments/information that would allow people who are not currently part of the Alpha Program to get access to the Alpha Program or Game through either legitimate or illegitimate means.
> 5.
> Post or distribute any screen captures, pictures, videos, podcasts, screenshots or any other representations, known or unknown, of any content in the Game or other Alpha Materials.
> 6.
> Any comments regarding the game based on your participation as a Alpha Tester.
> 7.
> Any details regarding the stability of the Game or the Game servers.
> 8.
> Any comments or discussions on new features or other new functionalities in the Game or other Alpha Materials.
> 9.
> General comments about the Game's overall development.
> 10.
> Any comments on any aspect of the Game or other Alpha Materials not covered by Addendum A above.


http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/5454/centipeade.jpg


----------



## kcuestag

Things we will not allow in OCN about the Alpha;

- Screenshots
- Videos
- In-game Information (Weapons, maps, details... etc)
- Basically anything

If there's anything you're going to post related to the Alpha, please refrain from doing so.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Any Alpha content will be erased.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14364509*
> I just got it!
> 
> My friend got it and he didn't want it, so he gave it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG can't believe it!


Grats man...doing 24 hours of thread catchup waiting for this post...LOL


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

LOL I just played BF Play4Free a few minutes ago, It's kinda funny


----------



## theturbofd

All alone wit no key like beowulf :[

edit: wow i just noticed i probably didnt get an invite because my email was unverified? *** is that it was verified last night.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> (Things you may not disclose to anyone)
> ADDENDUM A
> 1.
> The fact that there is an official Alpha Program for the Game.
> 2.
> The fact that you are a member of the official Alpha Program for the Game.


/remove [last_500_posts]


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14364509*
> I just got it!
> 
> My friend got it and he didn't want it, so he gave it to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG can't believe it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14367377*
> You may not use, copy, modify, sell, lease, rent, distribute, transfer or disclose any part of the Alpha Materials except as provided in this Agreement. All other rights are reserved to EA.
> 1.1
> License Restrictions. You shall not:
> a. Sublicense to, transfer, distribute or permit use of the Alpha Materials by, any third party;
> b. Reverse engineer, decompile, or disassemble the Alpha Materials;
> c. Make copies of the Alpha Materials other than one (1) copy for back-up purposes to be used solely as a replacement for the original copy, provided that You include on the back-up copy all copyright and other notices that are included on the Alpha Materials;
> d. Export the Alpha Materials in violation of the export control laws of the United States of America and other countries.
> *e. Share your Account with any third party.*
> 
> (Things you may not disclose to anyone)
> ADDENDUM A
> 1.
> The fact that there is an official Alpha Program for the Game.
> 2.
> *The fact that you are a member of the official Alpha Program for the Game.*
> ADDENDUM B
> 1.
> Any contact/private information for EA personnel that is provided to you.
> 2.
> Any contact information (address, password, etc.) to any private areas for use in connection with the Alpha Program, including but not limited to, chat, email and message boards.
> 3.
> Any information/discussions/postings from the private boards or forum for the Alpha Program.
> 4.
> Any comments/information that would allow people who are not currently part of the Alpha Program to get access to the Alpha Program or Game through either legitimate or illegitimate means.
> 5.
> Post or distribute any screen captures, pictures, videos, podcasts, screenshots or any other representations, known or unknown, of any content in the Game or other Alpha Materials.
> 6.
> Any comments regarding the game based on your participation as a Alpha Tester.
> 7.
> Any details regarding the stability of the Game or the Game servers.
> 8.
> Any comments or discussions on new features or other new functionalities in the Game or other Alpha Materials.
> 9.
> General comments about the Game's overall development.
> 10.
> Any comments on any aspect of the Game or other Alpha Materials not covered by Addendum A above.


----------



## -iceblade^

just wish to reiterate - NDA's are pretty serious business, and those of you who are playing have signed one.

don't disclose such info on here, please, and follow that NDA that has been signed

this is being taken seriously, and if i have to come back here i won't hesitate to pass warnings/infractions.


----------



## kcuestag

@dteg Just so you know, he did not share the account with me, he was not going to use his cd-key, so he gave it to me instead, and I signed the NDA under my own account instead.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14368459*
> @dteg Just so you know, he did not share the account with me, he was not going to use his cd-key, so he gave it to me instead, and I signed the NDA under my own account instead.


even if he had, i wouldn't have ratted you out


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14368478*
> even if he had, i wouldn't have ratted you out


I guess you get my message then.

We're here to prevent screenshots or videos to be posted.

Honestly, I don't mind if someone ways "I got into the Alpha", but I can't ignore videos or screenshots about the Alpha.

If it happens again, I'll be forced to take further action like closing the whole thread until the NDA expires, and trust me, I don't want to do that.


----------



## t3haxle

Just got my EA account issues sorted out. Maybe I have a better chance of invitation now


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14368495*
> I guess you get my message then.
> 
> We're here to prevent screenshots or videos to be posted.
> 
> Honestly, I don't mind if someone ways "I got into the Alpha", but I can't ignore videos or screenshots about the Alpha.
> 
> If it happens again, I'll be forced to take further action like closing the whole thread until the NDA expires, and trust me, I don't want to do that.


i honestly don't see why they don't allow you to say whether or not you got in, Lune is on my steam and every time he starts it up it tells me... of course people are going to find out anyways why even bother trying to keep it a secret..


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14368577*
> i honestly don't see why they don't allow you to say whether or not you got in, Lune is on my steam and every time he starts it up it tells me... of course people are going to find out anyways why even bother trying to keep it a secret..


Well it's not a steam game so I assume they don't expect people to tie it to steam.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14368818*
> Well it's not a steam game so I assume they don't expect people to tie it to steam.


doesn't origin tell you what games your friends are playing as well???


----------



## Lune

Yes, it even says BF3 Alpha but who cares lol.. u can say that u are playing it... just dont post screens I guess


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14368957*
> Yes, it even says BF3 Alpha but who cares lol.. u can say that u are playing it... just dont post screens I guess


yea, but thats not the point im making. the NDA says not to state whether or not you are actually in/participating in the Alpha trial; but if you are logged into any kind of friends list related to a gaming application everyone will know anyways.. suppose both you and your best friend have alpha how can you play together if you can't even tell them your in the trial..


----------



## Lune

Bleh no1 cares about this stupid NDA anyway







even EA doesn't care... obviously >< Links are so easy to find yet there are videos on youtube with people's names and all that and they still haven't got banned

but if mods want to keep it clean, then thats fine


----------



## Ishinomori

anyone got the link for the US newsletter?

Nevermind found it... wasn't signed up!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14369069*
> anyone got the link for the US newsletter?
> 
> Nevermind found it... wasn't signed up!


You can re-sign up a million times. Just cause it says you are now signed up, doesn't mean you weren't already.

[OCN]Higgins is now playing Battlefield 3 Alpha. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Is there a counter of how much people is playing the alpha right now?


----------



## Waffleboy

Try that website again, looks like they opened the alpha to everyone with >3 veteran!


















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Is there a counter of how much people is playing the alpha right now?


Nope. I doubt they would give out that info


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Try that website again, looks like they opened the alpha to everyone with >3 veteran!


















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:













































lol really? well in any case ive only got 2 veteran status and no pc to play it on even if i did, so im not out much..


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Try that website again, looks like they opened the alpha to everyone with >3 veteran!


















































: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:













































OMG HAHA YES IT WORKS






























https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1























EDIT: good thing I told got EA customer support to raise my veteran status to 8


----------



## dteg

inb4 thread gets spammed by overly happy ppl


----------



## theturbofd

Wait so less then 3? That sucks I have 8 and still didnt get in


----------



## glycerin256

Guys, EA is essentially giving us the olive branch by letting us in on the Alpha. Please keep the NDA. Don't spit in their face.


----------



## theturbofd

I guess im the only person who thinks this isnt working lol


----------



## Modus

your not alone :/ installing heroes right now to bump my vet status to 2.


----------



## iEATu

oh so it's not working for everyone else with vet status above 3?

EDIT: nvm lol...i just got an alpha invite....it must've have been sent delayed since I was checking my email and that link continuously









It says this on the email...not sure if this was posted before or not.

RECOMMENDED PC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
OS: Windows 7 or Vista (SP1)
Installed: Origin
CPU: Quadcore @ 2.0 GHz or faster
RAM: 4GB or more
Hard Drive: 7.25GB free
Video: 512 MB or greater DirectX 10 or 11 compatible card with latest drivers (AMD 11.5 or later, nVidia 275.33 or later)
Sound: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible card
Internet: broadband connection
Note that these do not necessarily represent the requirements for the final game.


----------



## viperxz713

Got the invite!!






























...and to think I was going to get sleep tonight.

EDIT: I just 'happened' to be signing up for/downloading Origin at the exact time I was sent the invite. Coincidence?.....mmmmaybe...

PPS: only 2 Vet status


----------



## dteg

vipers statement + his avatar = epic lol


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viperxz713*


Got the invite!!






























...and to think I was going to get sleep tonight.


lol same here, no sleeping for me tonight, only work at 4 tomorrow so I can sleep in all day


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Just got an email from EA:

.
.
.
.
.
Dragon Age on Facebook...
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu




















One of the funniest gifs I've ever seen.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I got in I GOT IN I GOT IN!!!


----------



## theturbofd

Hey if i make a video of me killing myself and give it to EA maybe I can get in?


----------



## MrHackysack

I got an email 25 minutes ago! Yes!








My DL is at 37%!!!!


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrHackysack*


I got an email 25 minutes ago! Yes!








My DL is at 37%!!!!


Same here just got it


----------



## iEATu

omg the download speed keeps decreasing as it gets closer to finishing









btw the download time estimate is ridiculously off lol. it says 33 mins left and it's almost done...


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I got in I GOT IN I GOT IN!!!


...to the pool party?


----------



## =Tac=

lol.... will try to play on laptop.


----------



## iEATu

http://www.enterbf3.com/

I didn't know a lot of stuff that is shown here. Looks like there will be co-op


----------



## Skoltnik

anyone who finished downloading been able to play yet? it keeps searching for matches but I can't seem to connect


----------



## Techboy10

Just got in









Guess I'm not sleeping tonight lol.


----------



## Gir

I'm in the alpha


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*


anyone who finished downloading been able to play yet? it keeps searching for matches but I can't seem to connect










try putting your mouse over the "multiplayer" tab and then click server browser. Then you can choose the server you want.


----------



## rdasch3

I got ALPHA, and I just signed up for the newsletter the other day. Didn't finish ranking in bc2 and have a vet status of 1. Luckily a buddy of mine will be sharing the experience this weekend on my pc. I am being nice enough to alternate gameplay. This weekend is going to be so much fun. Had to rant somewhere. Sorry.


----------



## dteg

lol @ieatu and i h8 u all that is all. kthxbye


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I have a Mumble server that can hold 24 and will be playing LOTS with my friends. If anyone wants in, PM me for details.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

<<<<<< in!


----------



## iEATu

Is the game crashing often for anyone? After playing maybe an hour the game has crashed 2 times.


----------



## Skoltnik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Is the game crashing often for anyone? After playing maybe an hour the game has crashed 2 times.


no crash for me at all, but I don't have any sound though...lol


----------



## Zackcy

Got in.


----------



## t3haxle

Anybody with less than 3 vet in?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Anybody with less than 3 vet in?


yes there are some with level 2 vet I think


----------



## ZaG

Just got in its @ 95% vet 8 status


----------



## axizor

sigh, i hope i can get an invite before it ends.


----------



## theturbofd

Jesus everyone and their grandmoms are getting in but me hahah


----------



## ZaG

need help origin just says installing but doesnt finish installing so i can play advice?


----------



## doomlord52

Trying to get EA to fix my stuff: BC2 is registered to the wrong account (somehow). HOPEFULLY that will fix it - I want BF3 alpha


----------



## PRloaded

I'm playing the alpha and my computer is struggling to stay alive.
I need the cheapest way of playing this at 1080p mid-hi graphics.

under 200$ please


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got in!


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PRloaded*


I'm playing the alpha and my computer is struggling to stay alive.
I need the cheapest way of playing this at 1080p mid-hi graphics.

under 200$ please


the alpha has not been fully optimized yet. chances are the real game will run much better for you.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


the alpha has not been fully optimized yet. chances are the real game will run much better for you.


This might not help him with the end result if they are still going to add in all the bells and whistles, also with DX11 etc

I suspect this game will run well on mid settings for most ppl, but I also think those who want to crank up every bit of eye candy that DX11 can provide will need a little bit of horsepower under the GPU hood.

I'm sure you can locate a better GPU for around that price


----------



## EfemaN

So I'm chillin' at work today, workin' as usual. I check my phone, see an e-mail, and make a loud yelping noise; I looked around and my coworkers are all looking at me smiling. I got an alpha invite


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Trying to get EA to fix my stuff: BC2 is registered to the wrong account (somehow). HOPEFULLY that will fix it - I want BF3 alpha










I had the same problem. Go on live chat, and if they refuse to transfer your account and get you a new key, say you've read on numerous websites people have been able to. That got them working on it for me









Also if you get Matthew I. or Allyn as a support rep they're pretty chill guys.


----------



## Ishinomori

Ill say it before and ill say it again, no love for Australia!
























Edit: I got a Realm of Titans closed Beta invite.... what-the-eff!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Anybody with less than 3 vet in?


yes, im vet 2


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


So I'm chillin' at work today, workin' as usual. I check my phone, see an e-mail, and make a loud yelping noise; I looked around and my coworkers are all looking at me smiling. I got an alpha invite










i had to quote you just so everyone can go back and look at your sig, because it is so epic


----------



## joarangoe

EA... Why you no pick me!!!!!


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


yes, im vet 2


Good, just making sure I didn't have to download a F2P BF to have a chance lol


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Good, just making sure I didn't have to download a F2P BF to have a chance lol


just make an account on heroes and p4f, you dont need to download anything and might give you an edge


----------



## labbu63

just checked youtube frankieonpc just took off all his bf3 videos


----------



## Zackcy

Had some fun with Stealth. More of you guys should join his mumble servers. Nothing like slaying noobs who can't walk and aim at the same time!


----------



## dteg

i have a p4f and i think a heroes but im still vet 1 =/


----------



## Hawk777th

Can you not change the graphics options?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i have a p4f and i think a heroes but im still vet 1 =/


maybe you need to create a character?

i got the m1 garand on bc2 (vet 2 needed) that way. i only own bc2 yet im vet 2.


----------



## thiru

Looks like everyone and their mom is getting in.

If you didn't get an email, try signing here https://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1 and you may get an alpha key anyway.


----------



## Zackcy

I might have a spare key.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I might have a spare key.


O rly? Any chance of passing it over


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


O rly? Any chance of passing it over










Your sig looks worthy. Pmed







.


----------



## Nelson2011

ugh taking forever to download


----------



## Zackcy

Plug-ins are the more annoying part.


----------



## Phoenix132

dang lol says im not qualified, is it because i only own BFBC2? Is there any way to become qualified?


----------



## theturbofd

still nothing ... so sad


----------



## xSalvation

So everyone except for me gets the alpha... Im going to cry in the corner while I eat Icecream and call myself fat.

JK but still this sucks


----------



## kcuestag

Really, is it that hard to follow the NDA?

We will not allow *any information about the Alpha* (This also includes in-game weapons).

Next time I have to say this, I'll be taking further action, come on guys, listen to me.









Absolutely no talk about the Alpha, if you have problems, or questions, and you're in the Alpha, go talk about it on the Alpha official Forums.


----------



## BacsiLove

What happen if this game doesn't come out on STEAM?


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


What happen if this game doesn't come out on STEAM?


Its already been confirmed thats its not.
So you have about 4 options
A. Ea "Origin"
B. D2D
C. Hard Copy
D. Sigh... Gamestops new digital distrubiting system rolling out. [ i forgot the the name]


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Its already been confirmed thats its not.
So you have about 4 options
A. Ea "Origin"
B. D2D
C. Hard Copy
D. Sigh... *Gamestops new digital distrubiting system rolling out.* [ i forgot the the name]


Impulse I think.


----------



## BacsiLove

This game is a little bit too realistic. Just like the real life battlefield, everyone is hiding (camping) and spotting enemy is not easy, especially when they're able to prone. Definitely not the game for those who only enjoy runnin and gunnin.

I love it it so far though. The sounds are amazing.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14376317*
> This game is a little bit too realistic. Just like the real life battlefield, everyone is hiding (camping) and spotting enemy is not easy, especially when they're able to prone. Definitely not the game for those who only enjoy runnin and gunnin.
> 
> I love it it so far though. The sounds are amazing.


Battlefield games (not counting BC) don't really lend themselves to running and gunning. They require a little more patience and caution.


----------



## JAM3S121

I hope the bf2142 squad order system is in bf3, bfbc2 is dumbed down there should be a squad leader giving objectives that result in more points for the whole team when within the squad order radius.


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;14376006*
> Impulse I think.


I doubt that, as that's StarDock's digital distribution system.


----------



## Lune

I put some videos together if you wanna listen ;d

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7Wk-R5VLgo&hd=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBfSNE3Y4zQ&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Great videos Lune, at first I thought those were some Alpha pictures and I was going to get mad at you.


----------



## Lune

Haha no


----------



## SheepMoose

Wish I could get an alpha key.








Has there been any confirmed Sys. requirements?


----------



## Lune

Not yet, but it's running pretty well even without SLI / CF

Curious what else should I upload on my channel







some battlefield song but dunno which one


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14376547*
> Wish I could get an alpha key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has there been any confirmed Sys. requirements?


Nope. The Alpha recommended reqs need a quad core CPU @ 2Ghz, a 512Mb or greater DX10/11 GPU, and 4Gb RAM. This information is freely available, so I don't think I'm breaching the NDA.

Can't really say more about it and stay on the mods good side!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nhb93;14376401*
> I doubt that, as that's StarDock's digital distribution system.


Not anymore.


----------



## BreakDown

is battlelog down?

(this surely does not go against the NDS right?)


----------



## Lune

It's not against the rules lawl







As long as you don't post the videos... I guess you can discuss stuff like that

Battlelog is down yeah







says updating


----------



## Addictedtokaos

OMG. finally get a minute to play and the BL server is down.

What BEta drivers u nvidia folks running? I went with the 275.50. anyone running the 280s?


----------



## rdasch3

Not sure if it has been posted yet, but I know some people inclduing me were curious as to how the game would run on sli. I got the alpha yesterday and played a few games before bed. I quickly realized SLI was not being utilized, and I am not sure how much of my cpu was actually being taken advantage of. With the frames I was getting, it didn't seem like my cpu had its full potential going. Anyway, just figured I would post this up. Looks like we will have to wait until release day to see how it runs, or hopefully get a better idea when beta comes out.

And hopefully this wont destroy my computer when I run it on 3 monitors


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14376912*
> Not sure if it has been posted yet, but I know some people inclduing me were curious as to how the game would run on sli. I got the alpha yesterday and played a few games before bed. I quickly realized SLI was not being utilized, and I am not sure how much of my cpu was actually being taken advantage of. With the frames I was getting, it didn't seem like my cpu had its full potential going. Anyway, just figured I would post this up. Looks like we will have to wait until release day to see how it runs, or hopefully get a better idea when beta comes out.
> 
> And hopefully this wont destroy my computer when I run it on 3 monitors


SLI drivers on the way (tomorrow)

What fps were you getting anyway? 2x 580 3gb's soon here too!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14376906*
> OMG. finally get a minute to play and the BL server is down.
> 
> What BEta drivers u nvidia folks running? I went with the 275.50. anyone running the 280s?


280 is running great. SLI and freezes fix. Just getting CTD still or lost connection to server but i think that's a issue DICE will fix later down. TBH best alpha or hell beta i have ever played. Performance and visual as of now are awesome. Cant wait for what the beta or Final build will be like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14376937*
> SLI drivers on the way (tomorrow)
> 
> What fps were you getting anyway? 2x 580 3gb's soon here too!


I swear i seen afterburner showing gpu usage on both cards... a min ago could be wrong.


----------



## Ryanb213

BL is down because they are updating it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Can you stop talking about Alpha... I'm getting depressed...

QQ

/wrist


----------



## Lune

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/19597203-post5.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zh1nt0;19597203*
> Also, if you haven´t received the newsletter and own a copy of Medal of Honor: Limited edition, you are eligible to play in the beta.*


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14376937*
> SLI drivers on the way (tomorrow)
> 
> What fps were you getting anyway? 2x 580 3gb's soon here too!


I set the only graphics setting I could in the alpha to high, and my second gpu wasn't being used at all. with that said, I had about 1.2gb of vram being used and My lowest fps was high 30's but regular was probably over 50 and I hit 60 and low 70s at some point as well. When they start releasing drivers for it, I should be able to handle it great. I don't think 3 monitors will take up all 3GB of my vram, although it might come close. also, I am not sure how much cpu it utilized. Since it didn't use sli, I doubt my cpu was using it's full potential.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14377046*
> I set the only graphics setting I could in the alpha to high, and my second gpu wasn't being used at all. with that said, I had about 1.2gb of vram being used and My lowest fps was high 30's but regular was probably over 50 and I hit 60 and low 70s at some point as well. When they start releasing drivers for it, I should be able to handle it great. I don't think 3 monitors will take up all 3GB of my vram, although it might come close. also, I am not sure how much cpu it utilized. Since it didn't use sli, I doubt my cpu was using it's full potential.


Speaking of drivers, enjoy !









http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.19-beta-driver.html

Let me know how it works out for you!

As for the FPS, it's just completely bugged







I was playing on 5760x1200 and was getting 60 fps on a single 5970 (1GB vram lolz) on High.... nVidia just gotta work on the drivers for alpha / beta, the 580's will do 10 times better


----------



## rdasch3

Will do. I will install it when I get hom (while leaving a backeup exe of my current driver) and test it out. This weekend I do not plan on leaving my computer at all. I will do absolutely nothing except for play this alpha, and if people tell me to do stuff, I'm going to nerd rage.


----------



## Hawk777th

DL beta drivers now!


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14377063*
> Speaking of drivers, enjoy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-280.19-beta-driver.html
> 
> Let me know how it works out for you!
> 
> As for the FPS, it's just completely bugged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing on 5760x1200 and was getting 60 fps on a single 5970 (1GB vram lolz) on High.... nVidia just gotta work on the drivers for alpha / beta, the 580's will do 10 times better


Thanks for the good news on the triple monitor setup by the way. Warms my heart to know I'll be doing ok with my setup


----------



## kilrbe3

I wanna play the Alpha since I got a key and all, but my mind can't get used to WASD..

Yea, i been using Arrows since Commander Keen on floppy, bite me
wish we kinda had a few more controls to change than just screen res.

but ill push thru, its BF3!


----------



## rdasch3

I know someone that uses the arrows as well. I am not sure how wasd is harder, but I have never used the arrow keys to play. The hardest thing for me used to be reaching up top to the numbers, but it's very easy after a few years of pc gaming, and I actually prefer it. Watch out for the z and x controls in bf3, that crouch and prone will have to change upon release for me. So far they are the only controls that drive me nuts.

I hope they allow two controls for the scroll wheel as well, one up and one down.


----------



## Lune

You can change them now too







use key mapping thing


----------



## enri95

i got an invite but my gfx card isnt here yet so i dont have a pc, not to mention the beta ends August 1st


----------



## rdasch3

I was too worried about playing last night before bed to even look for that haha


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14377328*
> I was too worried about playing last night before bed to even look for that haha


Can you play BC2 maxed @ 5760x1200?







What kinda FPS are you getting and is it choppy?







(does it feel choppy even tho fps is 100+) curious


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone know the best place to pre-order BF3?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14377379*
> Anyone know the best place to pre-order BF3?


it depends on what you want.

ive preordered on amazon because it comes with free skins (specact DLC).
other preorders come with 5 dog tags or with the "physical warfare pack".

physical warfare (1 gun, 1 unlock, 1 ammo type and a suppressor) will be free for everyone at a later date, so i would not go with that one, since it will be free eventually.

sweeden got a steelcase edition with all DLC, so that may pop up on other countries aswell.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14377345*
> Can you play BC2 maxed @ 5760x1200?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda FPS are you getting and is it choppy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (does it feel choppy even tho fps is 100+) curious


I don't have my triple monitors yet, I will have them by september at the latest. Still deciding between the two in my sig rig. I will be running 5760x1080 when I get them though. 100+ frames never feels choppy to me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I'll just cry in a corner as it looks like I still didn't make it into the last round of invites. My vet status must be too high and they don't like people who have already pre-ordered.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14377427*
> I don't have my triple monitors yet, I will have them by september at the latest. Still deciding between the two in my sig rig. I will be running 5760x1080 when I get them though. 100+ frames never feels choppy to me.


I get 100 fps on BC2 (with eyefinity) and it feels like it's running 40 fps even tho it it's running around 100.

While this doesn't exist in Battlefield 3







Really happy about it! Can't wait to fly a jet on 3 screens.


----------



## rdasch3

They say in the email that it is a highly tech based trial and what not. I want to know how they find out our tech knowledge.


----------



## BacsiLove

This game is too much fun. I haven't have this much fun since BC2 beta. They did a really great job with the graphic and the sound effect is just absolutely incredible. I feel like ducking under my table whenever an rpg grenade/bullet flies over my head. I was skeptical about pre-ordering prior to playing alpha, but now I’m sold. This game is a must buy for all PC gamer, no excuse.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14377488*
> I get 100 fps on BC2 (with eyefinity) and it feels like it's running 40 fps even tho it it's running around 100.
> 
> While this doesn't exist in Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy about it! Can't wait to fly a jet on 3 screens.


When I played bf3 yesterday the gameplay immediately felt different. Bad company 2 felt really slow when running and simply doing everything. It just felt wierd. The movement of bf3 almost feels a lot like cod in some ways. Its moves a little faster and smoother, which I love. That could very well be why it felt that way.


----------



## retrogreq

Don't know if this was posted earlier but nvidia has beta drivers out that now that they recommend you use with the bf3 alpha...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## rdasch3

yes it was posted, but it doesnt hurt to repost in a sever hundred page thread lol. Hopefully it will utlize my sli.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrogreq;14377513*
> Don't know if this was posted earlier but nvidia has beta drivers out that now that they recommend you use with the bf3 alpha...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


Thanks for mentioning that. The Alpha gives a popup error message about NVIDIA drivers even though I have the latest drivers; but I didn't consider that it was referring to Beta drivers.


----------



## ZaG

hey anyone have any tips on how i can get bettter fps im getting 35 to 50 on low i think its time to really upgrade my card now!


----------



## rdasch3

I would say so. spend the money and go all out


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Seeing as this is one of my first Alpha tests, is there any chance the beta 280 drivers will screw up other games in my library? Just need to know whether to hold on to current drivers...my geek instinct tells me yes.

I only got a little blast on it last night and it was running super smooth @1920x1080 on high. I presume the framerate will drop as they add more features though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ That's pretty decent, the 4870 has held up well for its age. I had a 4870X2 and got exactly that on 1080p all high in BC2. You probably can't do much to stretch some better framerates other than upgrade.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrogreq;14377513*
> Don't know if this was posted earlier but nvidia has beta drivers out that now that they recommend you use with the bf3 alpha...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hadn't seen that. D/L'ing now. (Tho I don't have an Alpha invite...)


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Is there a list somewhere for OCn member for the alpha so we can all hook up.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14377770*
> Is there a list somewhere for OCn member for the alpha so we can all hook up.


Not really a point, with only 2.5 days left in the Alpha...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14377804*
> Not really a point, with only 2.5 days left in the Alpha...


Source?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14377813*
> Source?


Everbody knows that







It ends on 1st August


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14377827*
> Everbody knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ends on 1st August


Indeed, in my invite email it says July 19th - August 1st


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14377827*
> Everbody knows that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It ends on 1st August


This is madness! I didn't know of that...


----------



## TMallory

http://www.3dfx.com/News/articles/nvidia-geforce-280-beta-driver-released

^new beta drivers from Nvidia. Should fix some of the issues people are having with the Alpha.


----------



## rdasch3

yep, thats why Im spending every moment this weekend on my pc getting as much as I can out of it. I refuse to do anything. I'm almost guaranteed to nerd rage at least once, because I always get bugged while I'm gaming.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

HORRIBLE freaking night to get invited. I'm moving this weekend. -_____-


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14377991*
> HORRIBLE freaking night to get invited. I'm moving this weekend. -_____-


You are not missing much







If I were you, I would just wait for the beta. Conquest.. wohoo!!


----------



## viperxz713

At 60% install completion, I realized I only have 2 hours to play this game until beta ends. (3 day vacation coming up + work insanity). WHY DOES THIS ALWAYS HAPPEN TO ME!!!??










Last time I picked up my new vid card 2 hours before a 3 day vacation. The time before that was picking up Red Dead Redemption 1 hour before a week-long vacation. BRAAHH!

Perhaps I will just game all night instead of sleep...? Hmm...


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14377991*
> HORRIBLE freaking night to get invited. I'm moving this weekend. -_____-


^^ QFT...similar boat.

What about your pool party?? (No I'm not letting that go...)


----------



## rogueblade

GOd dam and I had to choose to go visit my aunt and cousins this weekend!


----------



## ryboto

The alpha isn't really worth it guys...just reduced visuals version of BC2 on 1 map. fairly lame, could have at least started us with Conquest mode...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Ryboto has it, your not missing out on too much. It's nice to get a feel for the game and see how well it might run on your rig, but there isn't much else going on with it.


----------



## retrogreq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;14377525*
> yes it was posted, but it doesnt hurt to repost in a sever hundred page thread lol. Hopefully it will utlize my sli.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14377530*
> Thanks for mentioning that. The Alpha gives a popup error message about NVIDIA drivers even though I have the latest drivers; but I didn't consider that it was referring to Beta drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markduch;14377737*
> Thanks! Hadn't seen that. D/L'ing now. (Tho I don't have an Alpha invite...)










 NP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14377613*
> Seeing as this is one of my first Alpha tests, is there any chance the beta 280 drivers will screw up other games in my library? Just need to know whether to hold on to current drivers...my geek instinct tells me yes.
> 
> I only got a little blast on it last night and it was running super smooth @1920x1080 on high. I presume the framerate will drop as they add more features though.


No, it shouldn't mess up any of your other games. They actually fixed some other bugs with other games, and added some 3D profiles.

Here is a direct download link from Nvidia (280.19)
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrogreq;14378143*
> No, it shouldn't mess up any of your other games. They actually fixed some other bugs with other games, and added some 3D profiles.
> 
> Here is a direct download link from Nvidia (280.19)
> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us


Nice one, cheers mate.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Got my Alpha invite!!! woohooo!!!


----------



## BacsiLove

When is alpha over?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14378482*
> When is alpha over?


1st August, 1 page back... ;x


----------



## axizor

Are alpha invites still being sent? (Sorry if answered previously)


----------



## superhead91

My friend has only played/owned BC2 for like 3 months and got an alpha invite. T_T


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14378566*
> My friend has only played/owned BC2 for like 3 months and got an alpha invite. T_T












I bought BC2 a few months ago during a Steam sale for $10, only have a lvl 26 solider in it and own no other Battlefield games. Got the invite last night lol. I mean its only going on for another 3 days and they are resetting all the stats tonight at like 3am EST.

It's fun, but you guys that don't have it are really not missing that much. It's glitchy and freezes every 2-3 games for me.


----------



## =Tac=

Game keeps crashing right when loading is done, very annoying.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14378090*
> Ryboto has it, your not missing out on too much. It's nice to get a feel for the game and see how well it might run on your rig, but there isn't much else going on with it.


This makes me feel...eh, totally neutral, about not having time to play...


----------



## the.FBI

Im getting 100+ fps on high settings at 1080p with my sig rig. Also, just thought I would mention this sense there was discussion of it a while back. Ribbons are not what they were in BF2, a ribbon is a pin in all but name. They're even the same as some of the BC2 pins. Marksman, hand gun, sniper rifle, combat efficiency, etc.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;14379331*
> Im getting 100+ fps on high settings at 1080p with my sig rig. Also, just thought I would mention this sense there was discussion of it a while back. Ribbons are not what they were in BF2, a ribbon is a pin in all but name. They're even the same as some of the BC2 pins. Marksman, hand gun, sniper rifle, combat efficiency, etc.


What drivers are you using? Any CAP's installed?


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;14379331*
> Motherboard
> EVGA 4-WAY SLI Classified












Misread this, until I saw your PSU I thought you ran 4x eVGA Classified gpu's. Was about to


----------



## Fallendreams

The alpha running over 100 fps and 80 fps lowest with gtx 590 and its only using one core atm. Game runs great for a freaking alpha. Can't wait to get off try the new 280 drivers. Edit: 1080p res

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Shodhanth

I *didn't* see the videos where the settings were *apparently* only low, medium and high.
Please tell me this isn't how the final product is going to be.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth;14379783*
> I *didn't* see the videos where the settings were *apparently* only low, medium and high.
> Please tell me this isn't how the final product is going to be.


Of course not.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Hmmm, I'm getting 50-60 fps on high on my sig rig, 1080p, even with the beta drivers...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14379995*
> Hmmm, I'm getting 50-60 fps on high on my sig rig, 1080p, even with the beta drivers...


Exact same performance here always fun to have a baseline.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14379995*
> Hmmm, I'm getting 50-60 fps on high on my sig rig, 1080p, even with the beta drivers...


Something's wrong, I get more than that on my 570.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14377613*
> Seeing as this is one of my first Alpha tests, is there any chance the beta 280 drivers will screw up other games in my library? Just need to know whether to hold on to current drivers...my geek instinct tells me yes.
> 
> I only got a little blast on it last night and it was running super smooth @1920x1080 on high. I presume the framerate will drop as they add more features though.


Just found this program, try it:

http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Exact same performance here always fun to have a baseline.


Good to know I'm not the only one.

Quote:



Just found this program, try it:


Cheers Stealth, I'll check it out.

If there is something wrong, wonder what the hell it is, my comp is fairly new.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

anyone have any issues with the mouse (in-game) wanting to move automatically in Alpha?


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Something's wrong, I get more than that on my 570.

Just found this program, try it:

http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html



Not sure how you get more than that on your 570. Are you sure you have it set to high? what frames are you getting with your 570?


----------



## t3haxle

The game runs fine on my rig, for anyone with a similar one. Playing at 1280x720 on high gets me 50-80 FPS on average, although some games it can dip to 40. Perfectly playable at all times though. Not going to disclose any more information than this.

Running Catalyst 11.6


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Just got IN a few minutes ago through the website, I'm veteran status *0* (just own BFBC2 and BFBC2: Vietnam) EA is capping my download at 245Kb/s (I have a 4Mb connection)

Do you guys know the minimum driver requirements for AMD Radeon Cards? thanks!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Not sure how you get more than that on your 570. Are you sure you have it set to high? what frames are you getting with your 570?


BF3 Alpha? High, 1920x1200, 80+.

In BC2 all high, 1920x1200, 4x AA 16x AF I get 50-80.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


anyone have any issues with the mouse (in-game) wanting to move automatically in Alpha?


I did when I first joined a game, then I realized my 360 controller was the cause. I had the cable wrapped around it and the analog stick was being pushed. Check your controllers if you have any.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


anyone have any issues with the mouse (in-game) wanting to move automatically in Alpha?


Nah the only problem I'm getting is crashes and not being able to kill people. Kind of suck, distracted at the awesome graphics.


----------



## Lhino

Is Steam down? I cannot connect to Steam. But now on topic, what do you guys think of the guns so far? They feel solid?


----------



## Kvjavs

Yes


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


BF3 Alpha? High, 1920x1200, 80+.

In BC2 all high, 1920x1200, 4x AA 16x AF I get 50-80.


You gotta admit that's pretty weird, two 580 users having similar, seemingly sub-par performance. I know Hawk777th has SLI, but I think I remember reading him saying that it only used one GPU.

I tried that Gameboost thing, didn't make any difference in frames for the Alpha, but I think I'll use it anyway cos it's pretty neat


----------



## rdasch3

yeah, I didnt expect thatgameboost thing to make a giant difference. I have some windows tweaks to do later, but I doubt it will help much. The alpha definitely isnt utilizing sli, but I do need to try the new beta drivers as they probably help. Ill look at my fps again just to be sure first.

On a side not, I just foune about 110$ worth of case mod parts I must have from performance-pcs for my lian li case, dangit. Another small thing dragging me back from triple monitors, but ill get there by september.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I have SLI but I dont have it enabled in BF3. Haven't bothered.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Is Steam down? I cannot connect to Steam. But now on topic, what do you guys think of the guns so far? They feel solid?


Hmmm, solid maybe isn't the word. Feels similar to BF2, where the guns weren't BOOM BOOM ***PWN! if you get me, and needed a bit of control. I hope that makes sense. I really like it, feels like a proper gunfight.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ I can definitely post screenshots of my framerate later if wanted, it seemed to me that rdasch3 didn't believe me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


^ I can definitely post screenshots of my framerate later if wanted, it seemed to me that rdasch3 didn't believe me.


Nah, don't think anyone disbelieves ya, just need to make sure we're all on the same page to identify if there really is an issue here.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

,,,


----------



## JAM3S121

So I couldn't get battlefield 2142 to add on my veteran account, went to the live chat and they added EVERY game I didn't have.. which was the ones before battlefield 2 and the xbox versions of the games. now im veteran 8


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


So I couldn't get battlefield 2142 to add on my veteran account, went to the live chat and they added EVERY game I didn't have.. which was the ones before battlefield 2 and the xbox versions of the games. now im veteran 8


EA Support keeps doing that... they are really bad at their job.

I don't understand how I am getting 80+ FPS all the time outside, 150 even more inside. (1920x1200, High Settings, not even a clocked 5970, single.. is under water, sure can be clocked to hell)

Something is wrong with nVidia's drivers.

@ chewbaccasdad - Kcuestag clearly said no pictures / videos or anything....


----------



## TurboTurtle

Just got my alpha invite!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Something is wrong with nVidia's drivers.


Hmmm, I had considered the same thing, yet cards other than the 580 appear to be fine.

Don't get me wrong, 55fps is perfectly playable, but they haven't added all the bells and whistles that will stress systems further.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

...


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


So I couldn't get battlefield 2142 to add on my veteran account, went to the live chat and they added EVERY game I didn't have.. which was the ones before battlefield 2 and the xbox versions of the games. now im veteran 8










Every rep is like "what's your error, what's your message, send screenshot, need CD-KEY, etc." with me!??!!

Everyone else seemed to have a loose blonde at the keys or something!? Where's mine!?


----------



## kcuestag

I'm not sure how many times have I said *NO ALPHA CONTENT*.

Next time, you'll force me to close this thread until the NDA is over.

*Please refrain from posting any content about the Alpha.*


----------



## Horsemama1956

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm not sure how many times have I said *NO ALPHA CONTENT*.

Next time, you'll force me to close this thread until the NDA is over.


Is there an NDA that's being enforced? Haven't heard about issues on other forums. They openly let people on Twitter talk about it as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Horsemama1956*


Is there an NDA that's being enforced? Haven't heard about issues on other forums. They openly let people on Twitter talk about it as well.


We're not the "other forums". We are a professional and clean forum, and we'd like to prevent gettting warned by EA.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Sorry KStag. Not so much leaking alpha info, just trying to show bizzarrely low frame rate. Don't spank me!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I can't seem to play in any server, I click "Join Server" and nothing happens...









EDIT: I can't join any server, god everything is full...

EDIT2: Server is changing map? seriously?









EDIT3: Now that I find a free slot I can't join in it says "Reserving Slot, Joining Game" and then a box saying "BF3 Alpha is launching" and then disappears and nothing happens...what the hell?

I tried installing the newest cataylist drivers for my 5870m and it says installating package failure? am I doomed or something?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sorry KStag. Not so much leaking alpha info, just trying to show bizzarrely low frame rate. Don't spank me!


You signed an NDA, if someone was bad enough, he could send your screenshot to EA to get your Alpha account cancelled.

I'd love it if we could show all Alpha content, but we are not going to allow it until the NDA expires.

I mentioned it a couple of times, next time, you guys will force me to take further action which I won't like.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


I can't seem to play in any server, I click "Join Server" and nothing happens...









EDIT: I can't join any server, god everything is full...

EDIT2: Server is changing map? seriously?









EDIT3: Now that I find a free slot I can't join in it says "Reserving Slot, Joining Game" and then a box saying "BF3 Alpha is launching" and then disappears and nothing happens...what the hell?


List them by names and pick the servers at the bottom...


----------



## Lhino

Okay rate the Logitech G35 on a scale from 1-10. I cannot afford the HD555's or any other headphones n my country







. I still would like to know what to expect from G35's.


----------



## BIGGUN

At least they kept the spawn rape option on BF3.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Okay rate the Logitech G35 on a scale from 1-10. I cannot afford the HD555's or any other headphones n my country







. I still would like to know what to expect from G35's.


Zackcy is trusting me in shipping him HD555s, since I can get them half price compared to where he lives (Canada). I'd be willing to do the same for you; it would cost $12 to ship in a small flat rate USPS Priority box (to Canada). I can get them for $96 on Amazon.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

those "MYIS.net" servers are impossible to join in







!! (I wanna play in north america to get lower pings)


----------



## Lhino

LOL. How much will it cost to get them to South Africa?


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Okay rate the Logitech G35 on a scale from 1-10. I cannot afford the HD555's or any other headphones n my country







. I still would like to know what to expect from G35's.


For gaming, with the convenience of the built-in mic that's actually very good quality, and the virtual surround, they are really not half bad at all, I love my pair. I'd give them an 8/10 for that use.

If you plan to use them for music, or are expecting bang-for-your-buck sound quality, you'll be disappointed. But for gaming and chat use, they are awesome.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


LOL. How much will it cost to get them to South Africa?


$13.95 in a small box, $45.50 in a medium. I don't know yet if the HD555 retail packaging will fit in the small box. If it doesn't, I can always cut it open and flatten out the retail box. You'd just have to trust me that it really is the new product, which would be pretty obvious when you get it. (I'd even take photos of the brand new package when I get it).


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


$13.95 in a small box, $45.50 in a medium. I don't know yet if the HD555 retail packaging will fit in the small box. If it doesn't, I can always cut it open and flatten out the retail box. You'd just have to trust me that it really is the new product, which would be pretty obvious when you get it. (I'd even take photos of the brand new package when I get it).


Okay cool, seeing as I am ordering from America, is there any other absolutely incredible pair of headphones that are within that price-range? And can you maybe include a clip-on mic?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I this a BF3 thread? or a Headphones thread?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


I this a BF3 thread? or a Headphones thread?


Battlefield 3 without good headphones = no Battlefield 3


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Okay cool, seeing as I am ordering from America, is there any other absolutely incredible pair of headphones that are within that price-range? And can you maybe include a clip-on mic?


Clip on mic would be pennies extra I think. I don't really know, I'm not into headphones, I just know the HD555s are great and from what I hear they're much better than any Logitech headphones.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Battlefield 3 servers seems to be down...I can't join anyone even on matchmaking









EDIT: They're updating...hope it doesn't take too long...the only chance I had to join a server as soon as I entered my G73 laptop crashed (black screen with white stripes) and had to force restart T_T!!


----------



## Lune

Yeah they are updating again I guess


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 3 without good headphones = no Battlefield 3










very true. visuals are one thing, but i'm really looking forward to the awesome audio.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


very true. visuals are one thing, but i'm really looking forward to the awesome audio.


yeah it's the sound that gets me so immersed







Way more than the visuals.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I don't consider myself an audiophile (since my ears hurt and get scared easily with loud sounds since I was a child







)


----------



## somebodysb2

I have to say, even though MoH isn't a very good game, the audio was simply orgasmic, hopefully DICE will use MoH quality audio.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

OK this sucks...every time I get killed my computers crashes and have to forcefully restart by keep pressing the power switch. I even got a BSOD once, my specs:

ASUS G73JH:

Intel Core i7 920QM 1.6-2.8Ghz
6GB DDR3 RAM
ATI Mobility Radeon HD5870 1GB

I just installed the newest catalyst drivers for my card by the way...


----------



## kcuestag

If you have problems, go talk in the Official Alpha Forum.

I am tired of telling you guys.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

When it comes to Battlefield, if the sound hasn't caused my cats to flee the room in terror, it ain't loud enough. Similarly, when I'm using headphones, I need to come away with ringing in my ears.

Totally agree with Lune, the sound is crucial for me.


----------



## BIGGUN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


If you have problems, go talk in the Official Alpha Forum.

I am tired of telling you guys.


Just close it. Move on.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Yeah kcuestag, you can close it, we can't talk about anything anyway....


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Yeah kcuestag, you can close it, we can't talk about anything anyway....










Basically.


----------



## kcuestag

We can still talk about the final game rumors, or anything non-Alpha related.

Unless you really want me to close it.


----------



## rdasch3

Told my buddy to login to the alpha site to see if he got it, and it let him in, he never got an email for it. It accepted him. Try logging in again and see if it lets you. I'm just happy because now I don't have to share my computer with him this weekend


----------



## doomlord52

I wish, i've been trying for a while now.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Told my buddy to login to the alpha site to see if he got it, and it let him in, he never got an email for it. It accepted him. Try logging in again and see if it lets you. I'm just happy because now I don't have to share my computer with him this weekend










Yeah that is true







I randomly tried it and got invited on my other account. Received an email 2 days later.


----------



## dteg

this thread is 1337, we have formed a community of awesomeness, you guys are just jealous you weren't here from day 1







so stop talking about alpha stuff so we can keep it open, don't make me get Higgins...

edit: i want the 555s but i don't wanna pay 100bucks for em =/ and i never buy used headphones


----------



## Zackcy

Guess what I just got in the mail


----------



## Lune

What is that ;o


----------



## Zackcy

X-Fi Titanium. Let's see how BF3 REALLY sounds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


edit: i want the 555s but i don't wanna pay 100bucks for em =/ and i never buy used headphones


Dude there $200 in Canada, I'm getting Stealth to hook me up with some. Cross border shipping still saves me like $80.


----------



## kcuestag

Congrats on that sound card!


----------



## Zackcy

Haven't installed it yet. I have $7 headphones connected through the front jacks. Won't have HD555s for a couple of weeks :/.

5000th post!


----------



## Lune

Congrats







I got Asus Xonar something for like 230$ and haven't used it, ever







bought it 1 year ago


----------



## kcuestag

Too bad my Logitech G35 is USB, it sounds great, but I'd love to see what it could do using my Auzentech X-Fi Bravura card.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Haven't installed it yet!

5000th post!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I'VE LITERALLY BEEN STALKING THIS THREAD CUZ I WANTED THAT POST DAM YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.

anyways since its gone, im planning to buy that same sound card, i thought about getting the fatal1ty one just because it covers the chip and that helps reduce frequency interference or something like that i read awhile back but i don't think im going to bother with it

edit: I CALL DIBS ON 10,000


----------



## Lune

I don't even know how to use sound cards, fail. I remember using it once.. had to put HDMI through my video card or wahtever.. and that slowed everything was annoying like u go for task manager it takes 5 sec to open it and 5 to go back ><


----------



## BreakDown

anyone knows how long the bf3 sp is supposed to be?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


anyone knows how long the bf3 sp is supposed to be?


How do you expect us to know about that if we don't even know anything about the SP? Except for the footage at the E3.


----------



## dteg

my guess is maybe 6-8hours of gameplay, they don't tend to be very long..


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


anyone knows how long the bf3 sp is supposed to be?


No clue : / probably pretty long


----------



## Hawk777th

Probably pretty short. Who plays BF for the single anyways?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Probably pretty shot who plays BF for the single anyways?


This







I will be too busy playing online!


----------



## dteg

i always read over the SP for each FPS game i play before going onto multiplayer, just to use the SP as a sort of adjustment period to get accustomed to the new game new style etc.


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm pretty sure DICE said it would be about the same length as a CoD campaign, so like 5-8 hours.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14384562*
> I'm pretty sure DICE said it would be about the same length as a CoD campaign, so like 5-8 hours.


There was an news article posted in the OCN news stating that exactly.


----------



## dteg

samething i just said on the last page -__-


----------



## Bikkit

The M1014 with flachette ammo, extended mag and Sprintx2 is really, really fun to play with. =3


----------



## james8

so how was the alpha, lucky people?
I sure wouldn't like to play games on minimum graphics


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14385208*
> so how was the alpha, lucky people?
> I sure wouldn't like to play games on minimum graphics


Actually there was a "High" graphical setting.


----------



## Raedwulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14385208*
> so how was the alpha, lucky people?
> I sure wouldn't like to play games on minimum graphics


Well there were only three variations on one graphics setting. Low, Medium and High. Barely any different between any of them as far as I can tell. Even in 1920x1080 on high it looks 'ok'. (Even though it is alpha..It doesn't look anything like any of the screenshots in terms of quality)

Animations are incredible
The sounds are the best I've heard in a shooter.
The lighting is spectacular, especially in the subway ...watching RPGs whiz by and enjoying the lighting and the surround sound is a great experience.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedwulf;14386038*
> Well there were only three variations on one graphics setting. Low, Medium and High. Barely any different between any of them as far as I can tell. Even in 1920x1080 on high it looks 'ok'. (Even though it is alpha..It doesn't look anything like any of the screenshots in terms of quality)
> 
> Animations are incredible
> The sounds are the best I've heard in a shooter.
> The lighting is spectacular, especially in the subway ...watching RPGs whiz by and enjoying the lighting and the surround sound is a great experience.


I have to say the RPG's in the subway are amaaaaazing. Especially the sound.


----------



## Raedwulf

I think many people purposely switch to the engineer class in the subway just for this


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Just played a sweet match with a good team. Moving through the subway was amazing. This game delivers hands down!


----------



## KingFrizzy

With my Asus Xonar Essence STX and HD595s this game truly roars, and I thought BFBC2 sounded good.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

WoW that BF3 A*** just Fuc*** my laptop big time...now my videocard crashes on me once in a while...horrible experience for me so far


----------



## Zackcy

I found something new that was intresting.

I turned off Full screen and didn't hit the apply full screen resolution. In windowed mode, my frame rate literally tripled. I believe it sets the resolution to the size of the window. Lowest I've seen my framerate was 60 and getting rougly 140 fps average.

In regular full screen mode my frame rate is like 35-60.


----------



## Spct

Ethan, u wanna let me have your key?


----------



## axizor

It's already registered to his account. Plus, asking for keys is against rules.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

About to jump on to play BF3. If anyone wants to join search me up my soldier is StealthPyros.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/StealthPyros/

If you go there you'll see a button to join my game once I'm in one.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I'd gladly go to play with you Pyros but my laptop will now crash on me whether I'm running Battlefield 3 or not









I suspect Battlefield 3 overheated my Mobility HD5870 and now is completely fuc*** T-T!!


----------



## james8

have u try it on ur 6870?


----------



## magna224

Do you have a g73?


----------



## james8

guys is the open beta in september for pc-only?
'cause my best buddy is using a xbox360 (we both preordered 1 pc copy for me 1 xbox for him) and he was wondering if he can play beta.


----------



## ecnelitsep

I'm kinda bored with the Alpha especially the non hardcore mode.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14386927*
> I found something new that was intresting.
> 
> I turned off Full screen and didn't hit the apply full screen resolution. In windowed mode, my frame rate literally tripled. I believe it sets the resolution to the size of the window. Lowest I've seen my framerate was 60 and getting rougly 140 fps average.
> 
> In regular full screen mode my frame rate is like 35-60.


You found out your FPS increases with a lower resolution.....


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecnelitsep;14387856*
> I'm kinda bored with the Alpha especially the non hardcore mode.


So you want to guns to kill MORE faster?








.

3D spotting is annoying


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14387865*
> So you want to guns to kill MORE faster?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 3D spotting is annoying


I hit someone with the sniper rifle 4 times and he still didn't die and i agree 100% about the spotting. So noob


----------



## james8

^noobs don't know how to spot


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

the 6870 is still in my mind, I'm waiting for the beta to get a better knowledge of the system requirements, and I'm actually thinking in going with GTX 570 instead...

Yeah I've got an ASUS G73 with a Mobility HD5870 1GB (Which is a HD 5770 desktop version) the game runs awesome on 1600x900 (not the best resolution I know) but then as I mentioned earlier it makes my laptop crash like in 1-2min of playing...

Now I'm afraid it is completely screwed because it keeps crashing even watching videos on youtube or working with photoshop, I tried many drivers included the 11.8 Catalyst preview and no luck, went back to 11.7 no luck either, I'd like to go back to 11.6 but I can't odly my system restore was disabled and I don't know why lol


----------



## thiru

Noobs rely on wallhacks.


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14388094*
> Noobs rely on wallhacks.


Is there a hack out already?


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14388109*
> Is there a hack out already?


Yes. Wallhack and aimbot


----------



## JedixJarf

Alpha Trial : Downloaded
Monster Drink : Popped
Mouse : Charged

Initiating start sequence


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecnelitsep;14388122*
> Yes. Wallhack and aimbot


WOW...
So said...


----------



## ecnelitsep

I really hope that in the beta they have wake island available.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ecnelitsep;14388122*
> Yes. Wallhack and aimbot


The Hell man!

As some ad on my country would say:

"Y Punkbuster 'apa? "

Punkbuster is getting more and more useless day by day


----------



## magna224

Is it turning itself off? Or is it like a brown screen or colored screen?

Could be a driver instability G73 has problems with drivers. The only drivers mine seemed to be stable on was like 10.4 or 10.6 but I have never tried any of the 11 series of drivers. If its turning itself off its probably your gpu overheating its a somewhat common problem. Mine started overheating about a year after I got it and I went to look at the gpu and realized there was so much paste on it it was oozing out the sides in globs it looked like someone put icing on my gpu. Still have yet to fix it though lol.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Sometimes is a gray screen that turns into a BSOD seconds later, sometimes is a gray with white vertical stripes screen, I got an orange too with light orange stripes, sometimes it just freezes out of nowhere...

I opened my laptop a few weeks ago to do some deep cleaning, and I almost fried it, don't know what happened but It wouldn't turn on or detect the battery no matter what I did, after punching myself on the face for being an (_|_)-hole it suddenly turn on on the last try, and I promised myself to not open it again lol









Until today I was running the stock drivers that came with it last year I bought it, after installing BF3 Al*** and trying to play I noticed I won't start or run, so I made the mistake of updating to 11.7 and bam! now I'm doomed


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;14388243*
> The Hell man!
> 
> As some ad on my country would say:
> 
> "Y Punkbuster 'apa? "
> 
> Punkbuster is getting more and more useless day by day


There is no anti cheat systems in alphas or betas


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryanb213;14388564*
> There is no anti cheat systems in alphas or betas


I noticed in the installation process and it clearly said something related to punkbuster...


----------



## Zackcy

Proud owner of two of Stealh Pyros dog tags







.


----------



## kcuestag

Did anyone recieve an email regarding the *BETA* yet?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Still waiting on my invite







Probably will never come.

In the meantime, if anyone wants to try out some of the other Battlefield games, there's a sale on EA:

$5 BC2/Vietnam, BF2, 2142 and couple other games:
http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1078482-ea-store-weekend-sale-40-off.html


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14389053*
> Did anyone recieve an email regarding the *BETA* yet?


Nope. I have MOH Limited.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Honestly, if people are having this much fun with the alpha, the beta's going to be amazing.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado;14389294*
> Honestly, if people are having this much fun with the alpha, the beta's going to be amazing.


*crosses fingers for Conquest*


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Yeah I'm betting beta will be Conquest with 64 players and planes to give the final touches to the final release on the next month









Btw, I managed to get back to my old G73 drivers from 2009, I hope the freezing and random crashing stops, BF3 won't run again but I'm gonna try updating to not that new drivers like 10.4 or 10.6 as some buddy recommend me a few pages back cheers!









EDIT: WoW my laptop won't update to 10.4 or 10.5 no matter what I do lol, I try installing the drivers but no changes on device manager, oh well tomorrow will be another day


----------



## Lune

It's a laptop after all : / I can't stand them >< everyone is using a laptop at home sick of repairing them


----------



## jellis142

I don't normally like Rush, but being the only mode you can play, I'm having a blast!


----------



## kcuestag

I actually love both Conquest and Rush.









But I can't wait to try;

- Conquest (64 players)
- Jets/Choppers
- Better graphics and destruction

Overall, since we can't discuss the Alpha, I'll say it in one sentence: This Alpha is better than the last 3 Call of Duty games together.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142;14389613*
> I don't normally like Rush, but being the only mode you can play, I'm having a blast!


Stupid work and then stupid going home to get ready for going out with my stupid friends to drink stupid alcohol is keeping me away from the alpha. Stupid. I'm not going to get to shoot anyone tonight. And if someone shoots me, I'll die and not respawn. Stupid.

P.s. Your profile pic is great.


----------



## Robitussin

Just got my alpha key, but still stuck at work very excited, gonna run home on my lunch break and get the download started








Quote:


> We recommend nVidia players go and download the nvVidia 280.19 beta drivers from www.nvidia.com as it contains changes which should improve the BF3 Alpha Trial experience


Anyone on these drivers playing alpha? I was thinking about DLing them anyways since they unlocked voltages with 590 again but now it seems like a must.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14389635*
> Overall, since we can't discuss the Alpha, I'll say it in one sentence: This Alpha is better than the last 3 Call of Duty games together.


I did like COD4, 4.1 had the whole MP40 Jugs thing and bad hit detecion, 4.3 was an abomination, and I don't even know what to say about 4.4. 4.5 will be meh.


----------



## jacobrjett

Anyone know what too expect in the beta?

A few more maps?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robitussin;14389915*
> Anyone on these drivers playing alpha? I was thinking about DLing them anyways since they unlocked voltages with 590 again but now it seems like a must.


I'm using them on a 580. Working fine, though performance isn't what I hoped it would be, but don't think it's anything to do with those particular drivers!


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14389994*
> Anyone know what too expect in the beta?
> 
> A few more maps?


I wouldn't be surprised if they put the same map in the beta and the demo


----------



## rogueblade

My *very* initial feedback on the Alpha (help me bump it):

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2811510711344811466/


----------



## magna224

The G73 doesnt take to new drivers well. Most people just reccomend staying stock drivers but I kept trying drivers until I got one that worked.


----------



## proudixz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


My *very *initial feedback on the Alpha (help me bump it):

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0711344811466/


we cant log since our accounts did not receive pre alpha


----------



## deccher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


My *very *initial feedback on the Alpha (help me bump it):



I'm guessing NDA means nothing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deccher*


I'm guessing NDA means nothing.


It is a link to the Alpha forum, which only people who signed the NDA can see.


----------



## deccher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is a link to the Alpha forum, which only people who signed the NDA can see.










Yep, it is. I was thinking for some reason it would be displayed in the forum (autologin of my browswer). My apologies to rogueblade.

I read through the feedback, and 100% agree w/ the points he made.


----------



## thiru

The beta will have a different map.


----------



## kcuestag

*Crosses fingers so we get Conquest @ 64 Player and Jets*

Oh, and;

- Better graphics
- Better and more destruction
- More performance optimizations (It runs great to me but I'm sure it can do a lot better)


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*Crosses fingers so we get Conquest @ 64 Player and Jets*

Oh, and;

- Better graphics
- Better and more destruction
- More performance optimizations (It runs great to me but I'm sure it can do a lot better)


Now I just cross my fingers and hope I also get into Beta.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


Now I just cross my fingers and hope I also get into Beta.


Why wouldn't you get into the Beta?

Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners will get access to the BETA 1 week earlier than anyone, the rest will be able to play a week later (It is OPEN beta, you can get in if you want.







)


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Anyone know what too expect in the beta?

A few more maps?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I wouldn't be surprised if they put the same map in the beta and the demo











Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


The beta will have a different map.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*Crosses fingers so we get Conquest @ 64 Player and Jets*

Oh, and;

- Better graphics
- Better and more destruction
- More performance optimizations (It runs great to me but I'm sure it can do a lot better)


As i dont see why, medal of honor was this way just last year.

The beta will most likely have two maps, one with rush and one with conquest. Rush is limited to 32 players and does not have jets.

Conquest can have both. As long as they don't give us a map without jets (I don't see why they wouldn't, its a big selling point) then we'll be okay.

Also, if your in the Alpha, take the survey http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/P89YDV9

Defiantly too hard for the attackers imo atm.


----------



## TMallory

I'm hoping the beta is a different map, conquest, 64-players, etc.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Ryanb213, thanks for that link. I really don't like choosing your server through Battlelog, so it's nice to be able to give feedback to that effect.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Ryanb213, thanks for that link. I really don't like choosing your server through Battlelog, so it's nice to be able to give feedback to that effect.


Yes i agree, i do not wish battlelog is required either.


----------



## kcuestag

It will be required, no matter how many people dislike it, they already have made all the game, they're not going to change the whole game again.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It will be required, no matter how many people dislike it, they already have made all the game, they're not going to change the whole game again.


More and more games are requiring internet connection now...

What will happen to people with no internet, will they still be able to play singleplayer?

I know that Dirt 3 wont allow me to make a profile unless i have a windows live account...


----------



## Raedwulf

I'm pretty sure the beta will be the same map, with near-final adjustments. They want only to provide a taste, not the whole kitchen







.

It'll most likely be just 32 players, as playing a different map with 64 players would create an unrecognized subconscious degradation about the final product...so not in favor of the hype... or, in other words. If they give you all the candy at once, there won't be any new flavor.

so just a taste.


----------



## Raedwulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robitussin*


Just got my alpha key, but still stuck at work very excited, gonna run home on my lunch break and get the download started









Anyone on these drivers playing alpha? I was thinking about DLing them anyways since they unlocked voltages with 590 again but now it seems like a must.



BF3 ALPHA was _nearly_ unplayable at an average 25-45fps in 1920x1080p with the latest official nvidia drivers. When I saw the note in regards to a potential performance increase with Nvidias latest beta drivers I had to download them.

In short, I can now play happily in 1080p but still not much improvement. My average FPS is safe around 35 (check my rig below). Running in 1680x1050 though increases my fps substantially, to an average of 50fps. 1366x768 runs well over 60

*Edit: WOOPS DOUBLE POST HEHE*


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It will be required, no matter how many people dislike it, they already have made all the game, they're not going to change the whole game again.


There is no way battlelog will be required to launch the game, is whats being stated.

Sure, you may need a battlelog account, but it seems as though its currently hosting a makeshift server browser to protect the alpha from being pirated.


----------



## Raedwulf

Perhaps, but even so the Battlelog as it is now is much improved over its predecessor.


----------



## iLLGT3

Looking for people to play with.

Add my Origin name: JeffZ28.


----------



## Hawk777th

I hope that I dont have to use my EA name on the full game cause my solider with all the vet has a different name.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Why wouldn't you get into the Beta?

Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners will get access to the BETA 1 week earlier than anyone, the rest will be able to play a week later (It is OPEN beta, you can get in if you want.







)


Oh. Well, thanks for telling me that!







I thought it was only for people who bought MoH.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It will be required, no matter how many people dislike it, they already have made all the game, they're not going to change the whole game again.


Don't get me wrong, the stats and social aspect of Battlelog is cool. And being able to join games from it etc. is cool.

I just hope it isn't the only way to join servers, and that there is an ingame solution. It seems a bit unwieldy to have to open Origin, login to Battlelog, and then pick a server which in turn launches BF3, if you see my point.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Also: am I the only one who literally CANNOT WAIT for October 25th based on the Alpha?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Don't get me wrong, the stats and social aspect of Battlelog is cool. And being able to join games from it etc. is cool.

I just hope it isn't the only way to join servers, and that there is an ingame solution. It seems a bit unwieldy to have to open Origin, login to Battlelog, and then pick a server which in turn launches BF3, if you see my point.


That is just for Alpha trust me


----------



## dteg

you all are forcing me to build my rig faster, and i do not appreciate that because i don't want a hole in my wallet... i blame OCN and EA its all your fault...


----------



## xFALL3Nx

game wont even start, game screen is white and wont load or open. have to task manager close it. i got it to work once and when i tried to expand the bf3 window to full screen my drivers crashed.(DUMBA BETA JUNK)

its ight, i can wait for bf3 beta ;D


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


game wont even start, game screen is white and wont load or open. have to task manager close it. i got it to work once and when i tried to expand the bf3 window to full screen my drivers crashed.(DUMBA *ALPHA* JUNK)

its ight, i can wait for bf3 beta ;D


did you download the beta Nvidia drivers??
also edited that for you


----------



## Raedwulf

I'd buy this one map like this over a call of duty game.

Not Kidding.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Raedwulf*


I'd buy this one map like this over a call of duty game.

Not Kidding.


All you do Is buy maps these days, so it would most likely be worth it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


did you download the beta Nvidia drivers??
also edited that for you










latest nvidia drivers are buggy arent they and anything past 257/60 is bad?


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Also: am I the only one who literally CANNOT WAIT for October 25th based on the Alpha?


I can wait.. I just want to play Hardcore Wake


----------



## iLLGT3

There's been a lot of talk that I've seen on the alpha forums about Nvidia problems. You may want to check there for more info and help.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ecnelitsep*


I can wait.. I just want to play Hardcore Wake


My favourite fecking map in BF2. Oh yes.

Quote:



All you do Is buy maps these days, so it would most likely be worth it.


Bazinga!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viperxz713*


Latest official Nvidia drivers are 275.33...which BF3 warned me would not work.








:

Using 280.19 and sig rig I'm getting 25-35 fps at 1920x1200 and set to High. Runs smooth but not god-like. You should be slamming w/ 2x465's? (even if the non-working SLI rumors aren't true)







:



SLI is NOT enabled currently


----------



## Lune

Yeah.. don't you need to have 120fps to actually fully use the monitor?


----------



## $ilent

surely gtx 480 SLi would suffice?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


surely gtx 480 SLi would suffice?


I think SLI anything will.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I think SLI anything will.


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah.. don't you need to have 120fps to actually fully use the monitor?


No

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


surely gtx 480 SLi would suffice?


Yes or i'll just go TRI 480's


----------



## dteg

my 1 6950 better be enough, or ima







EA... and as everyone runs out of the building as soon as i see the CEO


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


my 1 6950 better be enough, or ima







EA... and as everyone runs out of the building as soon as i see the CEO










Start saving for another


----------



## dteg

i plan to Xfire them, but probably not until maybe Xmas (lol Xfire and Xmas







) or the new year... have 2 TF3's running


----------



## BacsiLove

Will being in alpha automatically qualify me for beta?


----------



## dteg

they are essentially 2 betas in 1. the first week is for the MoH Limited edition people, and then it goes open beta so you really don't need to qualify..


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


Will being in alpha automatically qualify me for beta?


I'm not sure but i hope so


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


Will being in alpha automatically qualify me for beta?


Beta is open, so your grandma will be qualified too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


Will being in alpha automatically qualify me for beta?


- Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners get access to the BETA a week earlier.
- Others get access a week later.
- Doesn't matter if you were in the Alpha, it has nothing to do with the BETA access.

I think I explained it well enough.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


- Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners get access to the BETA a week earlier.
- Others get access a week later.
- Doesn't matter if you were in the Alpha, it has nothing to do with the BETA access.

I think I explained it well enough.


I think you've lost a year off your life modding this thread


----------



## $ilent

how long does beta open for? and when does it start?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


- Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners get access to the BETA a week earlier.
- Others get access a week later.
- Doesn't matter if you were in the Alpha, it has nothing to do with the BETA access.

I think I explained it well enough.


same thing i said on the last page.. does anyone have one of those links with ALL the information on it for $ilent??

it starts in September official game is October 25th so maybe it lasts for 3-4 weeks?


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


how long does beta open for? and when does it start?


The official date hasn't been announced. We don't know how long it will last either, but the Bad Company 2 beta lasted just under a month and ended 5 days before the game was released.


----------



## SillyCang

This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


RUN, RUN RUN!!!! BEFORE YOU GET STONED RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. 
seriously i wouldn't stick around if i were you...


----------



## retrogreq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


Judging a game on a technical demo built to weed out bugs? lol...


----------



## 8564dan

Just wait til 64player conquest with jets! Nothin' like BC2!

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## Squirrel

just got an invite for the alpha...I can't even remember signing up for it


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


The official date hasn't been announced. We don't know how long it will last either, but the Bad Company 2 beta lasted just under a month and ended 5 days before the game was released.


thanks









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


See, I have to admit I had this impression of the game. But then i remembered...its just a beta...its not even a full beta! So theres gonna eb bugs, and well as I would put it, the game is "sluggish like BFBC2", however you gotta factor in how good the graphics will be when its released, how good its gonna feel playing against 63 other players in huge open maps on *dedicated* servers, and all the other stuff you get that BFBC2 was missing, ie harrier jets, more vehicles, realistic soldier movement etc...

Thats the reason ill be queuing at midnight on release day to buy this game


----------



## SillyCang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *retrogreq*


Judging a game on a technical demo built to weed out bugs? lol...


Just stating the fact to let the people that missed out on alpha know that they're not missing out on anything special. Just fire up BC2 and you're basically playing BF3. Once open beta is up you'll see alot more comments like mine. I guarantee it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


Just stating the fact to let the people that missed out on alpha know that they're not missing out on anything special. Just fire up BC2 and you're basically playing BF3. Once open beta is up you'll see alot more comments like mine. I guarantee it.


Alpha? Sure, but the final version will be nothing like BC2, especially if they let allow us to disable 3D spotting / Health regen in HC (And give us spectator mode so we can catch cheaters easier, at least for admins).

This game already feels / plays differently.. way different feeling (at least for me) and will be GOTY (in my book)

Campers are campers, prone or not


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


Dang that sucks that the *alpha *graphics a just a tad bit better than BC2. I'm all for people having their own opinions but aren't you jumping the gun a tad bit early? Who knows what the final game will be like or heck most of your problems could be solved in beta... Camping does suck can't really blame the game as much as the player... Just hopefully they find a way to somehow balance or discourage camping.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

But that many bugs, glitches, and crashes with different configurations I see on the alpha forums I suspect the game is gonna be delayed to next year maybe









Just a fast question, what happens If I uninstall my current graphics card driver from the device manager? Will I see a black screen since I don't have any driver installed? or will windows install a generic driver? thanks!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


- Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners get access to the BETA a week earlier.
- Others get access a week later.
*- Doesn't matter if you were in the Alpha, it has nothing to do with the BETA access.*

I think I explained it well enough.


Got a source on these? Specifically alpha=/=beta access?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Got a source on these? Specifically alpha=/=beta access?


It has nothing to do, alpha has nothing to do with beta, next thing after alpha is going to be a closed beta for the MOH:LE owners, then the week after that the so announced open beta will be available to all public, regardless they were on alpha or not, simple as that


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Got a source on these? Specifically alpha=/=beta access?


No, I don't have a source, but we already know the Alpha access won't mean u get into the BETA for the fact that the BETA will be OPEN so anyone can access it...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


But that many bugs, glitches, and crashes with different configurations I see on the alpha forums I suspect the game is gonna be delayed to next year maybe









Just a fast question, what happens If I uninstall my current graphics card driver from the device manager? Will I see a black screen since I don't have any driver installed? or will windows install a generic driver? thanks!


from my experience you just use the generic windows driver....


----------



## kcuestag

I've only seen problems with Nvidia cards specially lock ups and random crashes.

AMD Cards seem to run perfect for now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots and *sharing information* is a violation of the agreement!


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyCang*


This game is almost exactly the same as BC2 except there's ALOT more camping due to prone. The graphic is a little bit better but that's about it. I'll buy this once it goes on sale. Definitely not GOTY material.


It doesn't feel like bc2 to me at all. Bf3 requires new tactics and mindset. It makes you think which is why I love it.


----------



## brobanmanx2

Will the limited edition part of Battlefield 3 end before august? I was told by some guy that if you dont order before August or something around there you won't get the limited edition part.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...imited-edition This tells me otherwise. Can anyone tell me if im just believing some dumbass or what?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots and *sharing information* is a violation of the agreement!


You're right!


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brobanmanx2*


Will the limited edition part of Battlefield 3 end before august? I was told by some guy that if you dont order before August or something around there you won't get the limited edition part.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...imited-edition This tells me otherwise. Can anyone tell me if im just believing some dumbass or what?



Oh My God Wake island looks beautiful


----------



## BradleyW

deleted.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


I can't seem to play in any server, I click "Join Server" and nothing happens...









EDIT: I can't join any server, god everything is full...

EDIT2: Server is changing map? seriously?









EDIT3: Now that I find a free slot I can't join in it says "Reserving Slot, Joining Game" and then a box saying "BF3 Alpha is launching" and then disappears and nothing happens...what the hell?

I tried installing the newest cataylist drivers for my 5870m and it says installating package failure? am I doomed or something?


lol you know you can scroll down to see more servers...


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

^ Yeah I was just trying to get to the US servers under 100ms, but using matchmaking I still can access them lol, sorry about my rant









I uninstall my ATI drivers and some generic windows drivers were installed from July 7th 2011, and I could play 2 minutes without any screen tearing or computer crash lol, well when I tried to get out of the game the *game* crashed, at least not the whole PC haha


----------



## Yvese

Why can't people understand it's an Alpha? You can't even spawn on your squad mates correctly and an invisible wall appears when a hole in the ground is made from nades/tanks. Not to mention there isn't even any graphics settings really.

People that criticize a game that's not even in beta shouldn't be allowed to buy games period if they think Alpha is even remotely close to the finished product.


----------



## labbu63

i got invited







and my sig system is my real one


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Why can't people understand it's an Alpha? You can't even spawn on your squad mates correctly and an invisible wall appears when a hole in the ground is made from nades/tanks. Not to mention there isn't even any graphics settings really.

People that criticize a game that's not even in beta shouldn't be allowed to buy games period if they think Alpha is even remotely close to the finished product.


This


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This


We already know that, why pointing it again?









and my laptop keeps crashing lol


----------



## labbu63

anyone wanna add me? my id is Zeus38


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


We already know that, why pointing it again?









and my laptop keeps crashing lol










Because I want to


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;14395650*
> We already know that, why pointing it again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my laptop keeps crashing lol


its because his orientation is like a circle


----------



## Raedwulf

hey zeus I added you

My name is Raedwulf_ss add me


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raedwulf;14396354*
> hey zeus I added you
> 
> My name is Raedwulf_ss add me


i did


----------



## sky

im gettin around 30-40fps.. 1080 and medium settings on this game. does that sound about right for my graphics card?


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sky;14396586*
> im gettin around 30-40fps on medium settings on this game. does that sound about right for my graphics card?


Resolution would help


----------



## DZSlasher

For those that got into the alpha, I plan on buying a GTX 570 to play at 1920 x 1080. What fps would I get?


----------



## kcuestag

I think I clarified enough times that we are not allowing any discussion regarding the Alpha.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DZSlasher;14396647*
> For those that got into the alpha, I plan on buying a GTX 570 to play at 1920 x 1080. What fps would I get?


That really depends on what the rest of your system specs are. I do know this though, if anyone is wanting to play on a full 64 man server it would be a good idea to have a quad core CPU. My E8400 starts to struggle on a full 32 man server in BC2 and results in a loss of about 6 to 8fps.


----------



## DZSlasher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14397023*
> I think I clarified enough times that we are not allowing any discussion regarding the Alpha.


Okay sorry.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14397023*
> I think I clarified enough times that we are not allowing any discussion regarding the Alpha.


I thought we were allowed to talk about it but no videos or screenshots


----------



## syntax32

Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots and sharing information outside of this site is a violation of the agreement.


----------



## BravoV3

If anyone would like to add me, Origin Tag is BravoV3


----------



## X-ray

is there an end date for alpha?
why do they send me invite 2 days before it ends.


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X-ray;14397829*
> is there an end date for alpha?
> why do they send me invite 2 days before it ends.


Monday


----------



## Iching

It feels like a mishmash of BF2 and BC2. Additionally I noticed some people have started binding their keys in order to bunny hop/shoot along with that weird dance in the air.







I will not be buying it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14392784*
> Anything under 60 fps is horrible to me : / If a game runs under 60 fps (some feel like 60 even at 40, go figure) I just close the game and never ever open it again (before, now nothing runs under 60 lol)


Spoiled brat







.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Too bad alpha ended kinda early for me


----------



## dteg

i'm honestly getting tired of people talking about the NDA and not posting stuff about the Alpha, i mean we have our very OWN mod in kcuestag telling us, why is it that random people who have never posted in the thread before post and the ONLY thing they state is "obey the NDA." thank you for that because we were totally oblivious to it before -____-

/endrant


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14399345*
> i'm honestly getting tired of people talking about the NDA and not posting stuff about the Alpha, i mean we have our very OWN mod in kcuestag telling us, why is it that random people who have never posted in the thread before post and the ONLY thing they state is "obey the NDA." thank you for that because we were totally oblivious to it before -____-
> 
> /endrant


You should see the BF3 Alpha forums. so and so posted this, so and so posted that. It's chaos


----------



## dteg

i'd go crazy, i mean most times i can be pretty chill and let it slip; but other times i just get like SUPER OCD and just want to clean up everything and drop a few bans on the repeat offenders. Guess im just kinda weird that way lol


----------



## iLLGT3

Oh lord those forums are a mess.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'm honestly getting tired of people talking about the NDA and not posting stuff about the Alpha, i mean we have our very OWN mod in kcuestag telling us, why is it that random people who have never posted in the thread before post and the ONLY thing they state is "obey the NDA." thank you for that because we were totally oblivious to it before -____-

/endrant


Now you can see how I feel when I wake up and see 14359453457 posts about the Alpha all breaking the NDA.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Now you can see how I feel when I wake up and see 14359453457 posts about the Alpha all breaking the NDA.










Caught your last thread before you closed it


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;14398125*
> It feels like a mishmash of BF2 and BC2. Additionally I noticed some people have started binding their keys in order to bunny hop/shoot along with that weird dance in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will not be buying it.


I lol'd

you won't be missed







Gotta love people judging games like that... I mean do you even know what alpha means?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I lol'd

you won't be missed







Gotta love people judging games like that... I mean do you even know what alpha means?


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


Final game will be nothing like alpha, including this junk map that gives you 0 feeling of a Battlefield game... will look way better, will run better.

So it's sad : / he is judging the game so early T_T he will buy the game anyway


----------



## thiru

lol


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


You forgot /sarcasm


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys,
Reminder!

Quote:



*Notice *

Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots and sharing information outside of this site is a violation of the agreement.


http://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/legal/legal_en.php


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


/s ?

I can't believe this is serious.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


What the wack are you smoking mate


----------



## GoldenGeisha

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The closed Alpha is a direct representation of the final product. Any glitches/bugs, lack of content, and or crashes can be assumed to be in the final game, untouched.


C'mon man... You have the ability to type so i think you have some braincells extra to think!
Alpha is the most trimmed down and the most buggy demo you can get.
When Alpha is done... BÃ¨ta will follow.... BÃ¨ta has less bugs and more detail.

Final product will be as good as it gets at time of production.
Saying that Alpha = final product is BS


----------



## Ishinomori

Cmon guys, you all know he is being sarcastic, lol


----------



## Thebreezybb

So, here i was reading my mail and a BF3 invite was there waiting for me









Veteran Status is 0! super happy now


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*


So, here i was reading my mail and a BF3 invite was there waiting for me









Veteran Status is 0! super happy now


I just randomly tried getting the Alpha, and it let me in!
But then was reading my e-mails and saw I had an invite









Quote:



Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots *and sharing information *is a violation of the agreement!


----------



## Lune

Lol game is delayed to November..


----------



## thiru

Good, now they can step back and put the commo rose back in.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Good, now they can step back and put the commo rose back in.


Indeed!

According to my Origin, game has already been released


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol game is delayed to November..


r u just joking or fo real?

source if r


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


r u just joking or fo real?

source if r


There, it's just that my date is completely bugged (2010 for some reason)

Just open Origin and check yourself


----------



## kilrbe3

ah lol
just bugged for then, shows oct 25 still
was about to poop myself!!! well back to bf3 alpha ^_^


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


ah lol
just bugged for then, shows oct 25 still
was about to poop myself!!! well back to bf3 alpha ^_^


No it's not bugged, just 2010 (Else it's 2011 for other people and yes it has been changed go check EA UK forums it's all over the place)

But that's even better







They should work on the game more


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


No it's not bugged, just 2010 (Else it's 2011 for other people and yes it has been changed go check EA UK forums it's all over the place)

But that's even better







They should work on the game more


Source from ADMIN there plz


----------



## Lune

I still think it's real







dates don't change just like that for no reason plus some guy already said this would happen last night (some BF3 source site I dunno which one it was you can ask kcuestag I told him about it)









http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/19608222-post85.html

Quote:



before this blows completely out of proportion the dates are wrong..

EA sets the release dates not support

The dates are still Oct 25 NA and Oct 27 Sweden and OCT 28 Uk and Europe.

Until there is something official beyond support those are the dates


----------



## kilrbe3

So it's still OCT then till i see it on BF blog or bf3do then.

forums r full of trollolols on ea


----------



## Lune

They are not trolling it's on Origin


----------



## kcuestag

They're going to test the stress/load on Battlelog tonight, this makes me think that Battlelog will be with us in the final game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


They're going to test the stress/load on Battlelog tonight, this makes me think that Battlelog will be with us in the final game.










Could be, but there will definitely be another way of opening the game / using server browser ingame or something.

They are never going to leave us with 1 option (Battlelog + Browser) because they know many people will complain.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They are not trolling it's on Origin


Still showing Oct 25th for me and all my buddies in vent and steam.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Still showing Oct 25th for me and all my buddies in vent and steam.


Close / Open it a few times


----------



## Hawk777th

I hope you dont have to launch out of Origin.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I hope you dont have to launch out of Origin.


You can launch with BF3.exe but it WILL open origin.

And Don't listen to Lune, he doesn't want to believe in the battlelog.

Come on Lune, join us!

ONE OF US. ONE OF US. ONE OF US.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You can launch with BF3.exe but it WILL open origin.

And Don't listen to Lune, he doesn't want to believe in the battlelog.

Come on Lune, join us!

ONE OF US. ONE OF US. ONE OF US.












That's just for Alpha boys every new Origin game doesn't require Origin to be running : /

Let's hope it's like that for BF3 lol


----------



## kcuestag

Origin shows 27th November 2011 for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*











That's just for Alpha boys every new Origin game doesn't require Origin to be running : /

Let's hope it's like that for BF3 lol


Trust me Origin will be required, it is also required for me to run Crysis and Crysis Warhead.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


origin shows 27th november 2011 for me.

Trust me origin will be required, it is also required for me to run crysis and crysis warhead.










2010


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Origin shows 27th November 2011 for me.


You are screwed!

28/11/*2010* for me

Laters, going to play some Battlefield 3 now! Jet time


----------



## chewbaccasdad

November 28th 2011 for me, has shown that since last week.


----------



## olliiee

Is it an error or have they legit pushed it back?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

It has not been pushed back. They are aware of the error on the EA page and are fixing it.


----------



## kcuestag

I think I was clear enough about the Alpha & NDA.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Posting screens from trailers is breaching NDA?


----------



## kcuestag

Here's a useful link;

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/10...alpha-nda.html

Rest assured we will take action against to those who ignore the NDA.


----------



## Ishinomori

theres an "e" at the end of therefor*e*...

looking out for you my man!


----------



## Analog

Only one day left and I still heaven't recieved a alpha code.


----------



## Lune

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...t-delayed.html

Quote:



Erin S.: It says: The Battle Begins October 25, 2011

Anders Christensen: so the 27/11/2011 release date i see in my Origin client is not true ?

Erin S.: So yes the 25th of October is correct. I am going to forward the information to the concerned department to resolve the confusion concerning the Origin client.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


theres an "e" at the end of therefor*e*...

looking out for you my man!










Cheers.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Here's a useful link;

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/10...alpha-nda.html

Rest assured we will take action against to those who ignore the NDA.


Technically you're breaching their alleged NDA by linking the alleged NDA:

Quote:



Confidential Information Defined. "Confidential Information" shall mean [...] (b) the existence and terms of this Agreement


You should take the link off before EA sues OCN. And never mention the alleged NDA again.


----------



## ecnelitsep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Analog*


Only one day left and I still heaven't recieved a alpha code.










Your not missing much. It gets boring after 30 minutes because of the spotting and ten million bullets needed to kill someone


----------



## Ishinomori

I'll be pre-ordering this tomorrow i would say!

















......../\\
......./_\\
........||
........||

Steel Book

Link


----------



## kilrbe3

They gonna announce anything like that for US players? Seems that pack is only EU and other countries. Maybe will get like something even more special ^_^


----------



## dteg

just bought a 120gb SSD http://www.directron.com/ocz21vtxt120g.html
1 step closer to finishing my rig in time for BF3







now all i need are the "minor" stuff like a mobo,gfx card, cpu and psu


----------



## Lune

You should buy CPU GPU PSU MOBO first


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You should buy CPU GPU PSU MOBO first










^This.

Last thing I bought for my sig rig was the SSD, then I upgraded little things (In the last weeks from 4GB to 8GB of RAM and from Thermaltake FrÃ*o to a Corsair H80. Also added a 2nd HD6970 but that was back in April).

SSD would be the last thing I buy, not like you need one for gaming.


----------



## iLLGT3

Either way, those guns will probably be DLC just like with SPECACT.


----------



## Hawk777th

I really think this was a bonehead move for EA. Anyone who didn't grab the LE before launch is going to be booted of a server for not having a map what a JOKE.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You should buy CPU GPU PSU MOBO first










whatever i need for my rig and i see on sale i buy. i've never bought a computer part that wasn't on sale







. i've never seen the 2600k on sale now that i think about it... anyways i hate spending money so i bought the cheaper stuff first to kind of nudge me closer and closer to emptying my wallet on more expensive things.. BF3 better be worth all this, but if it isnt meh at least ill have an awesome first build









@hawk the LE is still available for pre-order as far as i know, people have still got plenty of time..


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Either way, those guns will probably be DLC just like with SPECACT.


No, you can't buy them as DLC. You can only get them by getting the game at selected retailers or just waiting until Dice makes them available for everyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I really think this was a bonehead move for EA. Anyone who didn't grab the LE before launch is going to be booted of a server for not having a map what a JOKE.


The DLC won't be released at the same time as BF3. They'll be booted off a server a few months after release if they don't buy the DLC. Kinda like the booster packs for BF2. The big difference is that everyone wants to play these maps.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


No, you can't buy them as DLC. You can only get them by getting the game at selected retailers or just waiting until Dice makes them available for everyone.


Did you play on an Xbox 360? (I'm gonna go ahead and say, I play both PC and 360 so I'm not going into that argument)

You can get each gun for so many points from the marketplace.

Before that, it was a DrPepper promo for exclusive EA items.

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Pr...5-d802454108a8


----------



## Hawk777th

Oh I didnt know thought you got the maps day one. Bummer.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Did you play on an Xbox 360? (I'm gonna go ahead and say, I play both PC and 360 so I'm not going into that argument)

You can get each gun for so many points from the marketplace.

Before that, it was a DrPepper promo for exclusive EA items.

http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Pr...5-d802454108a8


That's BC2. We're talking about BF3 here. Dice said they were completely exclusive until they're released to everyone.


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Dice said they were completely exclusive *until they're released to everyone.*


Hence why I said, "Either way, *those guns will probably be DLC* just like with SPECACT.." Emphesis on the *will probably* ie. *IN THE FUTURE* be DLC.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Either way, those guns will probably be DLC just like with SPECACT.


Patched in is my guess


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


whatever i need for my rig and i see on sale i buy. i've never bought a computer part that wasn't on sale







. i've never seen the 2600k on sale now that i think about it... anyways i hate spending money so i bought the cheaper stuff first to kind of nudge me closer and closer to emptying my wallet on more expensive things.. BF3 better be worth all this, but if it isnt meh at least ill have an awesome first build









@hawk the LE is still available for pre-order as far as i know, people have still got plenty of time..


are you near a FRY's?

They have the 2500k for $150


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


are you near a FRY's?

They have the 2500k for $150


but i want the 2600k =[

and i agree with the patched in theory vs. the DLC theory


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


but i want the 2600k =[

and i agree with the patched in theory vs. the DLC theory


Do you do heavy video encoding/editing and/or folding?


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


Hence why I said, "Either way, *those guns will probably be DLC* just like with SPECACT.." Emphesis on the *will probably* ie. *IN THE FUTURE* be DLC.


No, they'll be released for free.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


but i want the 2600k =[

and i agree with the patched in theory vs. the DLC theory



LOL have fun wasting money.

That 100$ saved could go toward a better graphics card or SSD


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Do you do heavy video encoding/editing and/or folding?


just future proofing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


LOL have fun wasting money.

That 100$ saved could go toward a better graphics card or SSD


well it is my money, or at least i think it is?







i'm spending money now so i don't have to later and if u check the last page i already bought an SSD $130 for a 120gb not a bad deal =/ i want the best without having to go up to the 1366 socket


----------



## kcuestag

It's not really wasted...

Games are starting to use Hyper-Threading (A great example is BFBC2).

If you can afford it, I'd definitely go for the 2600k.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


just future proofing


Unless you have a time machine then your out of luck.

You want the best?

Wait till 2011 socket then?

Seriously though its your money but it would be wasted not spending that 100$ on getting the next tier of GPU or saving for SLI/Xfire


----------



## dteg

currently 2600k are basically holding in price, im sure if when the next tier of CPUs GPUs etc. comes out i can probably sell the 2600k and not lose too much on it... i'd like to go straight for the 1366 socket but i really don't wanna spend 200+ on a decent 1366 mobo.. but it would be good since the next tier of Intel CPUs are supposedly on the 1366 as well


----------



## Ishinomori

Buy 2500k then get IB 6c/12t when they come out...

Prolly i7-4600k


----------



## Stikes

The point is not that 2600k has 8 threads, its that those fake extra 4 threads actually Hamper overclocking extremely, not to mention don't help gaming whatsoever. Look @ specs people have posted. As far as GAMING goes, Hyper-threading does nothing but limit your overclocking ability. NO FPS GAIN.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Buy 2500k then get IB 6c/12t when they come out...

Prolly i7-4600k


lol 4600k the new CPUs are gonna be on the LGA 2011 which has yet to be released and i really don't wanna wait.. especially since i have my laptop maxed out and it definitely won't be able to run BF3 (i only get about 30fps in BC2).

edit: @stikes so what are you gonna do when the new set of CPUs roll out..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Hopefully we can turn spotting off like in BC2 or it's removed completely.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


The point is not that 2600k has 8 threads, its that those fake extra 4 threads actually Hamper overclocking extremely, not to mention don't help gaming whatsoever. Look @ specs people have posted. As far as GAMING goes, Hyper-threading does nothing but limit your overclocking ability. NO FPS GAIN.


Sorry off topic, but this isnt true. I got to 4.8 thats a 1ghz increase over stock turbo with HT on and .1 V bump. I guess if that is hampering my OC I need help lol.


----------



## kcuestag

After talking to PoopaScoopa via PM, we decided to approve the pictures and GIF's he posted since they are from the Official Multiplayer trailer made by EA.

I'd like to apologize to PoopaScoopa for deleting them twice in a row, you have to understand we can't check picture by picture to see if they're official or not.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14402719*
> Origin shows 27th November 2011 for me.
> 
> Trust me Origin will be required, it is also required for me to run Crysis and Crysis Warhead.


But you downloaded the games through Origin right?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14404129*
> whatever i need for my rig and i see on sale i buy. i've never bought a computer part that wasn't on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i've never seen the 2600k on sale now that i think about it... anyways i hate spending money so i bought the cheaper stuff first to kind of nudge me closer and closer to emptying my wallet on more expensive things.. BF3 better be worth all this, but if it isnt meh at least ill have an awesome first build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hawk the LE is still available for pre-order as far as i know, people have still got plenty of time..


I've seen the 2500k and 2600k on sale a lot of times at microcenter. The first sales they had the price drop was like $100 off. Now it's less...or not at all...I haven't checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14403989*
> They gonna announce anything like that for US players? Seems that pack is only EU and other countries. Maybe will get like something even more special ^_^


I doubt that. US never gets the nice special boxes for free, or even for extra money


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14407347*
> But you downloaded the games through Origin right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the 2500k and 2600k on sale a lot of times at microcenter. The first sales they had the price drop was like $100 off. Now it's less...or not at all...I haven't checked.
> 
> I doubt that. US never gets the nice special boxes for free, or even for extra money


Yes, I did download them through Origin, but they still require me to leave Origin opened, else they both ask me for a DVD to open the game unless I leave Origin opened.


----------



## dteg

i wonder if that would work with my bf2142 because i hate having to walk with the cd..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14407483*
> i wonder if that would work with my bf2142 because i hate having to walk with the cd..


I'm quite sure if you contact EA chat about it they'll help you.

My Battlefield 2 disc broke and they added it to my account.


----------



## doc2142

Just got an email from EA giving me 25% off because its my bday today. Use the code to preorder BF3!

Woot!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14407738*
> Just got an email from EA giving me 25% off because its my bday today. Use the code to preorder BF3!
> 
> Woot!


um...are you telling us to use a code? I don't see any lol.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14407607*
> I'm quite sure if you contact EA chat about it they'll help you.
> 
> My Battlefield 2 disc broke and they added it to my account.


would be better if i could contact steam and have them work something out... but thats just my imagination, never gonna happen


----------



## turbonerds

hopefully they will add more maps for the beta.... the current map operation metro is such a **** map.. i can never win on it as offense it always end in the first stage or second stage...


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds;14407869*
> hopefully they will add more maps for the beta.... the current map operation metro is such a **** map.. i can never win on it as offense it always end in the first stage or second stage...


Your team must always suck then







It is, it seems, that it is a little harder for attackers to win.


----------



## jacobrjett

If anyone has a beta code they cannot use could I please have it?

I used too have a beta code, because I bought MOH limited, but I traded it in at the game shop because it was such a terrible game. Along with the beta key


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14408332*
> If anyone has a beta code they cannot use could I please have it?
> 
> I used too have a beta code, because I bought MOH limited, but I traded it in at the game shop because it was such a terrible game. Along with the beta key


In case you didn't know there's going to be an open beta. Don't beg.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbonerds;14407869*
> hopefully they will add more maps for the beta.... the current map operation metro is such a **** map.. i can never win on it as offense it always end in the first stage or second stage...


Haha I feel you with not getting through the first or second stage. I finally got to it once today. Outside of the metro at the end is awesome. I love it







I don't think it's a bad map though.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ishinomori;14402050*
> cmon guys, you all know he is being sarcastic, lol


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14407823*
> um...are you telling us to use a code? I don't see any lol.


ah i think its a one time use coupon but here it is you can try it vft6jfirn


----------



## Zackcy

Can't wait for Beta.


----------



## SheepMoose

Do you guys think I should upgrade to a 3GB GTX 580 and OC my CPU for this game? Kinda worried about how this will go for playing while recording at 1920x1080 in fraps.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14410286*
> Do you guys think I should upgrade to a 3GB GTX 580 and OC my CPU for this game? Kinda worried about how this will go for playing while recording at 1920x1080 in fraps.


how many monitors do you use?


----------



## dteg

my guess is only 1...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

No need for 3GB Card if using one monitor, just get another 6970 and crossfire and be good to go.


----------



## SheepMoose

Yes only one, but I wouldn't mind going for 3 in the future. On top of that, although it's a novelty; I wouldn't mind going for some 3d gaming in the future too.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Its up to you really, but like I said you have a really nice card already, if you can do without 3D i'd say get another 6970 and crossfire and you should really bump the clock up on your cpu that alone should give you a few more fps.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like some people refuse to listen to me, we're not going to tolerate that.

@SheepMoose, with a single monitor (Even with 3), I'd grab a 2nd HD6970.

A single HD6970 is more than enough but if you want a pure overkill setup go grab a 2nd HD6970 that's what I did and I love it, scale is almost 100%!!

I can tell you it was definitely worth it even at 1080p single monitor.









I wouldn't grab a pair of 580 3GB for single monitor, that would be the biggest waste ever.


----------



## Lune

Haha gotta love EA customer support... I just made them change my EA Master ID (They are not even allowed to do that) I guess I got lucky LMAO

Was using some old name...


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Haha gotta love EA customer support... I just made them change my EA Master ID (They are not even allowed to do that) I guess I got lucky LMAO

Was using some old name...


can't you choose a name that you want to be shown though?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


can't you choose a name that you want to be shown though?


Nope :/ can't change master ID

Lol @ this picture.. just found it


----------



## OrangeBunnies

The game used about 1.2GB of Vram on my GTX580 @ high settings 1920x1080, but this is alpha, that number may go up or down depending on if they optimize further or add much higher resolution textures.


----------



## Lune

How much FPS were you getting on High


----------



## james8

how does high settings look? similar to crysis?


----------



## Lune

Yeah totally







*cough* alpha *cough*


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


how does high settings look? similar to crysis?


nah crysis 2 looks a little better I think. I think cryengine 3 is much better than frostbite 2 if it was used to its full extent in crysis 2. And DICE even said that frostbite 2 is really hard to use.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


nah crysis 2 looks a little better I think. I think cryengine 3 is much better than frostbite 2 if it was used to its full extent in crysis 2.


Lol you are comparing a full game to an ALPHA

sigh


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


How much FPS were you getting on High


Stock GTX580 1.5GB

In the open I was getting about 40-50 FPS.

Staring at floors and walls outside, 60 FPS.

In the subway, 70-80 FPS.

Although I think the numbers should be higher, I swapped out my 580 for my friend's 6970 and it got 5-10 more FPS in every situation, both cards stock with the newest drivers. However I think this unusual result is contained to just me as others have benched the alpha and showed 5-10FPS more for the 580, that and I've been having similar "issues" with Bad Company 2 which I have yet to resolve, I'm starting to get the feeling my card is a dud. 

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


how does high settings look? similar to crysis?


It's in alpha, even on high it's still using low textures and the game is quite glitchy, including lots of objects popping in and out in the background.


----------



## Lune

Hmm I am getting 80-100 outside and 150+ inside on a single 5970 (1920x1200, high with 16 aniso) .. and going to swap to 2x gtx 580 tomorrow I really hope they fix the drivers before beta or else I am not going to use these ><

As far as I know Crossfire isn't even working.. so I am really curious what is going on here


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Hmm I am getting 80-100 outside and 150+ inside on a single 5970 (1920x1200, high with 16 aniso) .. and going to swap to 2x gtx 580 tomorrow I really hope they fix the drivers before beta or else I am not going to use these ><

As far as I know Crossfire isn't even working.. so I am really curious what is going on here


There are driver conflicts with the alpha, almost every nvidia user is complaining about crashing in full screen after 10-15minutes, including myself. Window mode is the only solution at the moment.


----------



## Lune

If this game is going to be AMD powered I am going to throw the 580's in the trash.. I mean it


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


If this game is going to be AMD powered I am going to throw the 580's in the trash.. I mean it


Considering all the trailers/game demos were done on a 580, I doubt that will be the case.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


Considering all the trailers/game demos were done on a 580, I doubt that will be the case.


Let's hope so


----------



## Eggy88

Working great (alpha) here on a single 570. Have had about 10 Hours of play so far and 2 crashes.

Thinking about getting 2x 2.5GB 570's, i dont think 1.2 or even 1.5GB VRAM will be enough to run this game @ 1920*1080 @ Full AA, AF etc etc. Considering that im not maxing out at 1.2GB.

BTW: Is there a WB for the 2.5GB 570?


----------



## Lune

Glad I got 3GB version... 1.5 definitely won't be enough even without AA... if it's already eating 1.2 on Alpha without any textures not even DX11 I think and 32 slot / small map without anything going on... then imagine with 64 players


----------



## magna224

So what all are they cutting back on the console version to make it run?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magna224*


So what all are they cutting back on the console version to make it run?


Giving them a completely different game


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Glad I got 3GB version... 1.5 definitely won't be enough even without AA


I know, thats why i'm looking at the 2.5GB 570s. They are about 200$ per card cheaper than the 3GB 580's and i dont think i will need the power of a SLI 580 in the close future, WC the 570s and clock them and they do close to the 580's.

Any WB for the 2.5GB's yet?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eggy88*


I know, thats why i'm looking at the 2.5GB 570s. They are about 200$ per card cheaper than the 3GB 580's and i dont think i will need the power of a SLI 580 in the close future, WC the 570s and clock them and they do close to the 580's.

Any WB for the 2.5GB's yet?


Yeah go ahead 570's are cool I just like buying whatever is on the top (weird PC habit)


----------



## kilrbe3

honestly, I think the Alpha GFX are gonna be console gfx + few more lighting and some higher res textures.

so far a single 570 is running this greatly on a 775 still









may just go for 2x 570s and SB once BETA comes out ^_^


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah go ahead 570's are cool I just like buying whatever is on the top (weird PC habit)


sounds like you've got money burning a hole in your pocket.. oh and if you plan to throw those 580s in the trash, i'll make a new username on this site and name it trash


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


sounds like you've got money burning a hole in your pocket.. oh and if you plan to throw those 580s in the trash, i'll make a new username on this site and name it trash










Lmao


----------



## Stikes

Its still alpha so we have NO idea how the game will run with dx 10/11 enabled.

Could use less Vram maybe?

We shall see in a few


----------



## Lune

It can only use more, not less


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It can only use more, not less










But you don't *have to* use more.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


nah crysis 2 looks a little better I think. I think cryengine 3 is much better than frostbite 2 if it was used to its full extent in crysis 2. And DICE even said that frostbite 2 is really hard to use.


are u serious, Its alpha... jeez... u make statements like that and your cred drops


----------



## dteg

is it just me or are they a couple posts missing...


----------



## Lune

yeah







agreed with kcuestag that this is not the right place to post this


----------



## Amhro

im playing alpha with hd 4850 512mb on 24" 1080p monitor, problem?


----------



## Cryolite

im on a little trip so i cant really test the alpha on my pc.

can anyone with SLI GTX 460 1 gb (although i heard SLI isnt working yet) and i5 2500k @ around 4.6ghz tell me how much FPS you are getting? i want to have a general idea.

running the alpha on my G73SW laptop, GTX 460M and i7 2630QM. windowed mode i get around 25-45 fps.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


im playing alpha with hd 4850 512mb on 24" 1080p monitor, problem?


lol i kinda expected you to post a troll face... what kind of frames are you getting though...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol i kinda expected you to post a troll face... what kind of frames are you getting though...


OVER 9000!!!!1

cant tell you exactly since my cpu is bottlenecking i guess


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


is it just me or are they a couple posts missing...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


yeah







agreed with kcuestag that this is not the right place to post this


Exactly, this is not the right place to discuss such things.


----------



## Perdition64

Everyone in alpha:

Bump this thread - more or less summarizes all the cool stuff that would be great in BF3 for DICE. With any luck, perhaps we can get a few of them at least put in. Unrealistic to expect them all, but as many as possible.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2811510711351254138/

(Not violating NDA because only alpha peeps can access







)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14416232*
> Everyone in alpha:
> 
> Bump this thread - more or less summarizes all the cool stuff that would be great in BF3 for DICE. With any luck, perhaps we can get a few of them at least put in. Unrealistic to expect them all, but as many as possible.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2811510711351254138/
> 
> (Not violating NDA because only alpha peeps can access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Perfect thread. Although I can't stand killcams. WHY ISN'T THERE A PETITION FOR SOLDIERS HAVE A CERTAIN AMOUNT OF CLIPS


----------



## Cryolite

there are both "The Damage Is Fine" and "too much damage" threads there, so.. lol


----------



## dteg

i just want my sniper rifle to blast your face off your shoulders at close range, fix that and im a happy camper..(not literally, only caught that after i was reading over)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14416408*
> i just want my sniper rifle to blast your face off your shoulders at close range, fix that and *im a happy camper*..(not literally, only caught that after i was reading over)


Nope, youra camper, a dirty dirty little camper. I will enjoy taking your tags







.


----------



## dteg

meh, ask any of my clan mems, i run and gun with the sniper rifle, i just like having the ability to headshot someone a mile away if the opportunity presents itself. i've tried camp sniping frankly i don't have enough patience to do it and i don't get nearly enough kills..


----------



## dteg

guys vote vote vote. we can't let MW3 win lol

http://www.t3.com/feature/poll-battlefield-3-or-cod-modern-warfare-3


----------



## Lune

The hell do I care about MW3


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;14416375*
> there are both "The Damage Is Fine" and "too much damage" threads there, so.. lol


Yeah, but the rest of the threads are worth bumping it.


----------



## TMallory

The alpha is awesome. The damage is perfect but I feel like the sniper rifles are nerfed a bit, even scoped. Still hasn't stopped me from dominating


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14417155*
> The hell do I care about MW3


no one does, we care about BF3 which is why i wanna see it win the vote


----------



## Lune

No I mean who cares if MW3 wins







Good players know what to buy


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14417289*
> No I mean who cares if MW3 wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good players know what to buy


more people = more tags mang!!!! although it could have a downside because i sure am getting tired of 40mm and carl Gustav abusing noobs


----------



## Zackcy

Good players are a significant majority in sales.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14417126*
> guys vote vote vote. we can't let MW3 win lol
> 
> http://www.t3.com/feature/poll-battlefield-3-or-cod-modern-warfare-3


Dammit, COD is just winning!


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14417469*
























how many times have we mentioned CoD in this thread EXACTLY THAT IS A LIE!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Honestly I hope CoD never dies.. keeps the noobs from playing our game


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14417469*












We mention that crappy game like once every 50 pages...stop (trying) to troll around seriously


















A clear example of a "die hard" CoD fan...lol look at his picture /facepalm


----------



## Pendulum

"ha never will i try gay battle field i have before and it was prob the gayest thing ive ever played and i played that game crash dont u think thats sad and no i see guys even girls that play cod that are atleast 14 to 30 so bf3 can suck it and the peaple that made it can suck it to oh and u can suck it"

"i dont agree wit bf3 cod mw3 is going to have a whole knew seting and a whole knew look and it will be wayyyyyyyyyyyyy beter than bf3"

Oh, how typical...


----------



## tx-jose

the abbreviation CoD in this thread is considered a dirty word...you could be banned lol


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Anyways... I really think one of the gadgets in gonna be a laser designator to mark targets for jets that are carrying laser guided bombs, just a hunch I have.


----------



## dteg

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Funny thing is ...a typical way of children to (try) insult anyone is by calling something/one gay...I mean come on this is 2011


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14417487*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many times have we mentioned CoD in this thread EXACTLY THAT IS A LIE!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Quite a bit. COD this COD that.

Then again after playing the alpha, I could see why.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;14417611*
> Funny thing is ...a typical way of children to (try) insult anyone is by calling something/one gay...I mean come on this is 2011


No, he meant the game being so manly. Made him feel gay


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14417595*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


I highly doubt that, tbh...

The reason Crysis2 got pulled is because crytek wanted to update the product themselves with new content (or DLC), not using steam as a medium, which violated the agreement Crytek had with Steam AFAIK

DICE has said they want to have a closer relationship with their consumer base through support of the game, this suggests to me that EA/DICE also would be offering updated content/DLC through a medium other then steam (origin?) and that also would violate terms of the agreement...

Unless of course a new agreement is penned that this then doesn't become a violation...

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## 8564dan

Just preordered it from game







. I dont care who the hell sells it. The more places that sell it, the better IMO....I want this game to be as big as it can be!


----------



## Lune

It obviously won't be on Steam because they already confirmed that







EA Live chat doesn't know anything and we all know that!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14417874*
> I highly doubt that, tbh...
> 
> The reason Crysis2 got pulled is because crytek wanted to update the product themselves with new content (or DLC), not using steam as a medium, which violated the agreement Crytek had with Steam AFAIK
> 
> DICE has said they want to have a closer relationship with their consumer base through support of the game, this suggests to me that EA/DICE also would be offering updated content/DLC through a medium other then steam (origin?) and that also would violate terms of the agreement...
> 
> Unless of course a new agreement is penned that this then doesn't become a violation...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ishi


yea yea i know, but a man can hope can't he? i'm going to keep waiting until maybe a week before release and if it STILL isn't on steam then and only then will i buy it from origin or D2D


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14417923*
> It obviously won't be on Steam because they already confirmed that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA Live chat doesn't know anything and we all know that!


Lol, this is like the third post ive seen from you tonight talking about EA Live chat. You just take the piss out of em and use N' abuse em! It amuses me lol.


----------



## Lune

They really are bad


----------



## 8564dan

Yeah, i spoke to em today about not being able to login to the BC2 site and after queing for 3 minutes i speak to someone, 5 minutes of chat they say to help me further they have to put me onto another advisor......QUE again.....43 minute wait! I didnt bother lol


----------



## dteg

lol gotta love tech support man. always reminds me of big bang theory when the guys go to the apple store to make fun of the "geniuses"


----------



## 8564dan

LMAO...thats such a good program!

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14413577*
> Lol you are comparing a full game to an ALPHA
> 
> sigh


No I'm comparing it to how I think the final game will be. Right now the trees looked kind of muddied (probably because of low textures? not sure). I am comparing the trees to how I think they will look.

Shadows in both games right now look pretty realistic.

I'm not sure how to compare the destruction capabilities of Frostbite 2 and Cryengine 3 though because I don't know the extent of Frostbite 2, but for now it looks like Cryengine 3 wins with changing the environment.

I'm not sure if the character movement counts as being part of Frostbite 2 because the code was mostly used from the EA sports games.

Of course none of this is final. It is only alpha as you guys are saying. But the game will only be improved by so much...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14417264*
> The alpha is awesome. The damage is perfect but I feel like the sniper rifles are nerfed a bit, even scoped. Still hasn't stopped me from dominating


Are you saying they are nerfed because of the scope glint? I like the glint because it forces you to move around and anyway you can avoid the problem by hiding behind a box or something and then shooting to the side of the map.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14417961*
> They really are bad


Yup there terrible.
Quote:


> Zakariya Salad: Um
> Zakariya Salad: My BF Vietnam Bf2 and BC2 soldier names are all Zackcy
> Zakariya Salad: I can't get veteran in BC2
> Zakariya Salad: Same email soldier name for all 3 games
> Jessie: No worries
> Jessie: Keep Patience
> Jessie: May I know the Ea email address?
> Zakariya Salad: ******@hotmail.com
> Jessie: Could you please let me know the platform (For e.g. Xbox 360, PS 3 or PC) you are playing the games on?
> Zakariya Salad:.......


----------



## dteg

what... asking what platform is a valid question... all 3 games are available on xbox


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418672*
> what... asking what platform is a valid question... all 3 games are available on xbox


BF2 is NOT on xbox.


----------



## iEATu

The guy probably needs to know what you are playing on to verify whatever he has in the system or something.

dteg isn't buying the game just because the alpha crashes? that's not really fair..


----------



## Stikes

..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418672*
> what... asking what platform is a valid question... all 3 games are available on xbox


BF Vietnam?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14418752*
> BF2 is NOT on xbox.
> 
> Your the same clown talking about how your not going to buy the game because the alpha crashes.
> 
> You fail really hard man


i see you're new to this thread because i've been posting here for the last 300 pages and i've only seen you in the last 10?

1. i have never said anything about the Alpha
2. i have never PLAYED the Alpha
3. i wouldn't know about it crashing as *I HAVE NEVER PLAYED THE ALPHA*

so maybe you want to try that part again?

http://www.gamespot.com/xbox/action/battlefieldmoderncombat/index.html

i don't usually snap at people like that, but if you come and blindly accuse me of something well you sure as hell deserve everything you get

oh and for the vietnam: http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/BFBC2-Vietnam/f639e5f1-9d3d-4534-9cb0-c6809c46f941

=/


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418798*
> 
> oh and for the vietnam: http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/BFBC2-Vietnam/f639e5f1-9d3d-4534-9cb0-c6809c46f941
> 
> =/


Not that Vietnam







.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlefield_Vietnam


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14418845*
> Not that Vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battlefield_Vietnam










pfft i knew that?


----------



## Zackcy

Would love to play it, but my only SATA power cable doesn't reach my DVD drive, so I can't. Well I could if I moved it down.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418798*
> i see you're new to this thread because i've been posting here for the last 300 pages and i've only seen you in the last 10?
> 
> 1. i have never said anything about the Alpha
> 2. i have never PLAYED the Alpha
> 3. i wouldn't know about it crashing as *I HAVE NEVER PLAYED THE ALPHA*
> 
> so maybe you want to try that part again?
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox/action/battlefieldmoderncombat/index.html
> 
> i don't usually snap at people like that, but if you come and blindly accuse me of something well you sure as hell deserve everything you get
> 
> oh and for the vietnam: http://marketplace.xbox.com/en-US/Product/BFBC2-Vietnam/f639e5f1-9d3d-4534-9cb0-c6809c46f941
> 
> =/


He deleted that part before you posted this so there's no need for hating


----------



## dteg

yea i noticed, i considered deleting mine too, but it should serve as a good reminder to make sure the person you're aiming at is really your intended target..


----------



## iEATu

Is anyone else in the alpha having problems with mouse movements? Many times it's really laggy for me. And sometimes even jumps around farther than it was supposed to.

EDIT: It has been fine the other days...now it's completely unplayable like this







and on the last day too!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14419105*
> Is anyone else in the alpha having problems with mouse movements? Many times it's really laggy for me. And sometimes even jumps around farther than it was supposed to.


Frame rate fluctuates for me, causing some weird movements. Even if it's 80+ at all times.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418798*
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/xbox/action/battlefieldmoderncombat/index.html


That's not BF2.


----------



## dteg

its the xbox's version of it at least =/ or at least i thought it was...


----------



## Zackcy

BF2 Modern Combat was a ported version of BF2 made for the Xbox and PS2. It was, obviously, a much different game then BF2 on the PC.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14418933*
> yea i noticed, i considered deleting mine too, but it should serve as a good reminder to make sure the person you're aiming at is really your intended target..


Thanks mom!! Remember to cut my crust off for PB & J Monday please!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14419260*
> BF2 Modern Combat was a ported version of BF2 made for the Xbox and PS2. It was, obviously, a much different game then BF2 on the PC.


I played it and MAN I don't even think that game can be called port, it was BAD. Worse then Call of duty MW. Yeah. I went there.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14419331*
> Thanks mom!! Remember to cut my crust off for PB & J Monday please!
> 
> I played it and MAN I don't even think that game can be called port, it was BAD. Worse then Call of duty MW. Yeah. I went there.


COD4 is a beast game. MW2 sucked yes. I can't see a game being worse then that :/


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14419331*
> Thanks mom!! Remember to cut my crust off for PB & J Monday please!
> 
> I played it and MAN I don't even think that game can be called port, it was BAD. Worse then Call of duty MW. Yeah. I went there.


will do and if it tastes a lil funny i promise its NOT rat poison..


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14419260*
> BF2 Modern Combat was a ported version of BF2 made for the Xbox and PS2. It was, obviously, a much different game then BF2 on the PC.


It was a port in the same way that Call of Duty on the pc versus on a mobile phone.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14419521*
> COD4 is a beast game. MW2 sucked yes. I can't see a game being worse then that :/


AGREED so much! Its when they started trying to turn it into an RPG when they started simplifying things and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14419575*
> will do and if it tastes a lil funny i promise its NOT rat poison..


My best internet buddys have always started with angst. Time to start holding hands.


----------



## dteg

lol im a happy camper, although ill be happier once i finish my build and start playing BF3 =]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol im a happy camper, although ill be happier once i finish my build and start playing BF3 =]



Grrr, again with this camping nonsense.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Look at my game, now back at yours. Look at your game, now back at mine. Is your game battlefield? No, but if﻿ you grew up, you could﻿ PLAY battlefield.

Look down now up. Where are you? You're in france, driving an LAV that you can't use in CoD.

Look away. Now back at me. These are the campers that were so common in CoD. Now they're dead.

Anything is possible when you're playing Battlefield 3 and NOT CoD

I'm in a tank.

*cue whistle*


I lol'd, literally.


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone know when the alpha ends? I keep hearing August the first, but have yet to find it anywhere. I got my key about 15 hours ago and downloaded and played about 6-8 hours.


----------



## ztmike

I thought the Alpha looked like ass..only thing that made me go "wow" over was the soldiers and how nicely the detail was on them compared to Bad Company 2.

And yes I played on "High" settings.

All in all..really disappointed.

/puts on flame suit from BF freaks.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


I thought the Alpha looked like ass..only thing that made me go "wow" over was the soldiers and how nicely the detail was on them compared to Bad Company 2.

And yes I played on "High" settings.

All in all..really disappointed.

/puts on flame suit from BF freaks.


Is it officially ending today so we can talk about it?


----------



## Zackcy

Well the alpha is all low settings. If you put it it to high. The Alpha should be ending today.


----------



## thiru

The NDA doesn't end with the Alpha so you still can't talk about it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Makes sense... Hate that ends today, i had a key all along and never knew it







I didn't think it looked bad at all. Nowhere near the quality of the single player but nowhere near bad.


----------



## Nicnivian

Quick question, and apologize it if has been asked already.
But in regards to this pre-order expansion bonus (which I understand to be a few maps and the odd in-game item) what happens if you buy it after release?

I'm worried that the community is going to be split due to some people having the pre-order maps. And I really don't want to see them sell maps after release... Because that is a slippery f--king slope from there.
Especially considering it's all made MONTHS before the game is even released. It should just be IN THE GAME!


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


Quick question, and apologize it if has been asked already.
But in regards to this pre-order expansion bonus (which I understand to be a few maps and the odd in-game item) what happens if you buy it after release?

I'm worried that the community is going to be split due to some people having the pre-order maps. And I really don't want to see them sell maps after release... Because that is a slippery f--king slope from there.
Especially considering it's all made MONTHS before the game is even released. It should just be IN THE GAME!


The free map pack comes with any Limited edition, whether it's pre-ordered or not. There will probably still be LE copies available after release.

Yes the community will be split, although I don't know if servers will be able to run both sets of maps at the same time (it may be like BC2:Vietnam). The maps are not done yet, the DLC won't be available at launch.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


Quick question, and apologize it if has been asked already.
But in regards to this pre-order expansion bonus (which I understand to be a few maps and the odd in-game item) what happens if you buy it after release?

I'm worried that the community is going to be split due to some people having the pre-order maps. And I really don't want to see them sell maps after release... Because that is a slippery f--king slope from there.
Especially considering it's all made MONTHS before the game is even released. It should just be IN THE GAME!


From what I've heard and read, the pre-order DLC stuff will be pushed out to everybody for free, a month after the release date.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


From what I've heard and read, the pre-order DLC stuff will be pushed out to everybody for free, a month after the release date.


The physical warfare pack yes, but not the Karkand map pack.


----------



## Nicnivian

I just really don't want to see DICE follow the Activision business plan.

It isn't a threat, it's just the way I feel, but if they charge for map-packs, I will uninstall on the spot and never buy from them again.
Can't be expected to swallow this crap anymore. More then a decade of having this stuff free and made by fans, then being made to buy it or miss out... Stupid...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


I just really don't want to see DICE follow the Activision business plan.

It isn't a threat, it's just the way I feel, but if they charge for map-packs, I will uninstall on the spot and never buy from them again.
Can't be expected to swallow this crap anymore. More then a decade of having this stuff free and made by fans, then being made to buy it or miss out... Stupid...


DICE have never made map packs, they make expansions, and proper DLC...

Vietnam for BF:BC2 was cheap, and it gave you new weapons, maps and nationalities.

It will be the same with BF3 and the Strike at Karkand *expansion*, remodeled maps, weapons, vehicles, its gonna have it all.

I for one believe in DICE, and it urks me so when everyone comes up with their little *boycotts* over misread articles, or on pure fantasy!

Cheers,

Ishi


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


DICE have never made map packs, they make expansions, and proper DLC...

Vietnam for BF:BC2 was cheap, and it gave you new weapons, maps and nationalities.

It will be the same with BF3 and the Strike at Karkand *expansion*, remodeled maps, weapons, vehicles, its gonna have it all.

I for one believe in DICE, and it urks me so when everyone comes up with their little *boycotts* over misread articles, or on pure fantasy!

Cheers,

Ishi


I think you misunderstood me.
By no means am I boycotting anything, or trying to rally a boycott. And I'm not jumping to conclusions, I was simply asking what the deal is with this pre-order business and how it will affect my self and future buyers.

I bought Vietnam DLC for Bad Company 2 and believed it to be totally worth it. 
Simply just expressing my concerns as there have been many companies I've had faith in not to follow that path, and evidently, they do.
Just don't want to see it happen with DICE.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


I just really don't want to see DICE follow the Activision business plan.

It isn't a threat, it's just the way I feel, but if they charge for map-packs, I will uninstall on the spot and never buy from them again.
Can't be expected to swallow this crap anymore. More then a decade of having this stuff free and made by fans, then being made to buy it or miss out... Stupid...


It's the same thing they've been doing since Battlefield 1942.


----------



## 8564dan

Quick Question:

If you buy the retail copy of the game, can you play without the disc? Or do you always need the disc?


----------



## Lune

you don't need discs lawl

even if it needs disc, download the game from some free site put a crack and just use ur key, easy mode!


----------



## kcuestag

http://gritbit.com/2011/07/battlefie...team-afterall/

Not like I'll trust an EA Chat representative for such information, but if it does come to Steam after release, I might consider re-buying it in Christmas just for having it on Steam.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nicnivian*


I think you misunderstood me.
By no means am I boycotting anything, or trying to rally a boycott. And I'm not jumping to conclusions, I was simply asking what the deal is with this pre-order business and how it will affect my self and future buyers.

I bought Vietnam DLC for Bad Company 2 and believed it to be totally worth it. 
Simply just expressing my concerns as there have been many companies I've had faith in not to follow that path, and evidently, they do.
Just don't want to see it happen with DICE.


Its all good, i wasn't having a dig at you.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Not sure if I should ask this here but, I pre-ordered BF3 through EA's Origin. So, let's all get friended up..

Origin name: djberanek

Game on!!


----------



## joarangoe

This came in the mail yesterday, but seems I dont have much time to install it this week.

Anyway, there is still plenty of time untill open beta.

U guys thing I can get good enough framerates with this and a 5870? (playing at 1680*1050)


----------



## Lune

With your resolution yes ofc


----------



## kilrbe3

When does Alpha close today? As i cant seem to access it, thought it was midnight tonight...


----------



## thiru

I think it closed at midnight CET.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I think it closed at midnight CET.


Grrrr, back to TF2 for a month then ^_^


----------



## GMcDougal

Can anyone comment on how much VRAM BF3 uses? please post resolution and game settings. Example...high settings...4x aa...16af...


----------



## TMallory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*


Can anyone comment on how much VRAM BF3 uses? please post resolution and game settings. Example...high settings...4x aa...16af...


The only settings in the alpha were resolution and low/med/high. I was running on high in 1080p, and I was getting close to my 1280MB limit. I think I hit like 1225-1230 at its peak.


----------



## enri95

Why does this game use so much vram? is it because it's alpha? or will it stay like this?


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Why does this game use so much vram? is it because it's alpha? or will it stay like this?


Im sure its gonna be improved before Oct. Especially when NV released beta drivers the day DICE sent mass waves out. So ima say DICE and NV are working close together on this.

A few times i had friends saying windows was changing back to default apperance cuz BF3 was eating so much memory. Might have a memory leak somewhere


----------



## kcuestag

Ignore what I said.

Maybe it could be improved in future, I don't know, I didn't have any trouble with my 6970's.


----------



## kilrbe3

Found this on reddit this morning

http://www.battlefield3online.com/ba...u3072r8.reddit

mmm








Im starting to think BF3 is trying to cut back on snipers more, I dont c any snipers on that list besides the 3 we know about, MK11, SVD, SV98. No 50 cal? whattttt


----------



## jbobb

This sucks....

I got an invite for the Alpha last Wednesday. I was out of town then and got back on Thursday evening. I had a death in the family and with the funeral and everything, today would have been my first chance to play the Alpha...but it is over...









Oh well, guess I have to wait till beta now, but I was so excited to give it a shot and give any feedback I could.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Im sure its gonna be improved before Oct. Especially when NV released beta drivers the day DICE sent mass waves out. So ima say DICE and NV are working close together on this.

*A few times i had friends saying windows was changing back to default apperance cuz BF3 was eating so much memory. Might have a memory leak somewhere*


Yes, killing Aero(net stop uxsms) saved over 200MB of VRAM for me on my other Nvidia system. I thought it was kinda strange it was using so much.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*


Can anyone comment on how much VRAM BF3 uses? please post resolution and game settings. Example...high settings...4x aa...16af...


You couldn't change the AF or AA settings. AF was locked at x16, AA at x1. Don't really pay attention to alpha benches/memory usage since it was no where near optimized yet.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yes, killing Aero(net stop uxsms) saved over 200MB of VRAM for me on my Nvidia system. I thought it was kinda strange it was using so much.


yea, aero likes to eat up vram. Because of its Pic in Pic thing or w/e its called when you hover over a open app.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


This sucks....

I got an invite for the Alpha last Wednesday. I was out of town then and got back on Thursday evening. I had a death in the family and with the funeral and everything, today would have been my first chance to play the Alpha...but it is over...









Oh well, guess I have to wait till beta now, but I was so excited to give it a shot and give any feedback I could.


Sorry for your loss.

You didn't miss much. It was only one map, minimal destruction, pretty, but not gouge your eyes out pretty, and the client was fairly unstable.

Solid, and it'll be interesting to see where it goes from Alpha, but nothing earth-shattering, so don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sorry for your loss.

You didn't miss much. It was only one map, minimal destruction, pretty, but not gouge your eyes out pretty, and the client was fairly unstable.

Solid, and it'll be interesting to see where it goes from Alpha, but nothing earth-shattering, so don't beat yourself up.


I agree.

As for performance i got around the same performance BC2 with my setup but maybe better. I never ran fraps but i can honestly say it 50+ frames per second all the time. Settings were on High @ 1920x1080


----------



## kilrbe3

I was getting about 60~ ish FPS with beta drivers and high @ 1920x1080. My friend has a 580 and was getting about 80-100 ish. Both recorded with FRAPs

I had it first installed on my C drive and not my S SSD drive. Once i put it on SSD, loads really flew and i noticed a smoother gameplay.


----------



## Blackops_2

I had to install 280.19. Couldn't get it to launch with 275.33


----------



## WuLF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


This sucks....

I got an invite for the Alpha last Wednesday. I was out of town then and got back on Thursday evening. I had a death in the family and with the funeral and everything, today would have been my first chance to play the Alpha...but it is over...









Oh well, guess I have to wait till beta now, but I was so excited to give it a shot and give any feedback I could.


You didn't miss anything. Trust me. It was bad.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

BF3 Online Pass 'probable'.

Is anyone even slightly surprised? If there was ever going to be a game that would capitalise with an online pass, it's BF3.


----------



## kilrbe3

wasnt that in BC2 as well for consoles... BF3 will be tied to orgin, so i dont see how u can sell a used game via that. So probably still console only pass.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


BF3 Online Pass 'probable'.

Is anyone even slightly surprised? If there was ever going to be a game that would capitalise with an online pass, it's BF3.


Wow. What about existing customers that want to create new accounts? Are we going to be charged too? I have made multiple accounts in BF2 and 2142 under the same cdkey and can't imagine being charged extra to "unlock a slot". It doesn't cost them $20 to add a new database entry for your account. Ask anyone who runs a forum. Charging money for something that actually costs .000000000001 cent overall is money-grubbing.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


wasnt that in BC2 as well for consoles... BF3 will be tied to orgin, so i dont see how u can sell a used game via that. So probably still console only pass.


Oh consoles only, deffo. But online passes are still a relatively new invention, and I would expect them to sell a lot of BF3 online passes.

Quote:



Wow. What about existing customers that want to create new accounts? Are we going to be charged too? I have made multiple accounts in BF2 and 2142 under the same cdkey and can't imagine being charged extra to "unlock a slot". It doesn't cost them $20 to add a new database entry for your account. Ask anyone who runs a forum. Charging money for something that actually costs .000000000001 cent overall is money-grubbing.


On the one hand, I agree with ya. But it also galls me that devs make nothing off of second-hand game sales and the retailer takes it all, despite being the middleman.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14425127*
> BF3 Online Pass 'probable'.
> 
> Is anyone even slightly surprised? If there was ever going to be a game that would capitalise with an online pass, it's BF3.


I think it's OK as long they don't charge full...like 5 or 10 bucks would be fine in my opinion


----------



## dteg

i say just buy a new copy and be happy i doubt any of us will be buying used versions so honestly i really don't care what they do..


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Heard a rumor that the Alpha for BF3 was made 16 months ago. And we were playing that specific version for the Alpha. Apparently the E3 demo played was something more developed, than what we had. Rumor= True or false?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14424178*
> I was getting about 60~ ish FPS with beta drivers and high @ 1920x1080.


I was surprised by everyone's high performance, you can see my rig I was only getting ~30 FPS at full GPU usage of 1 GPU at AUTO (high) 1920x1200. 280 drivers. I normally get Max graphics at 60FPS 40%/40% GPU usage in BC2. I mean it's not optimized, etc. But was surprised at everyone else getting good FPS.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;14428032*
> Heard a rumor that the Alpha for BF3 was made 16 months ago. And we were playing that specific version for the Alpha. Apparently the E3 demo played was something more developed, than what we had. Rumor= True or false?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


That seems extremely unlikely to me. The whole point of the alpha is to test out the game on a variety of clients and under stressful conditions. There's no point in testing a 16-month old version of the game, they would use the newest they had.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;14428032*
> Heard a rumor that the Alpha for BF3 was made 16 months ago. And we were playing that specific version for the Alpha. Apparently the E3 demo played was something more developed, than what we had. Rumor= True or false?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


That would mean that the version we were playing was made a month after BC2 was released...


----------



## dteg

as unlikely as it is i could be tempted to believe it... i mean the military had GPS in use for how many years before it was released to the public???

but still it doesn't make sense from a business perspective to use a version THAT old newer=better


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Supposedly, the purpose of the Alpha was to test the servers and stress conditions... So they're testing bandwidth? Or something like that...

EDIT: I'm starting to think 16 months that was a typo. Maybe 6 months was what the statement was originally trying to be implied.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

makes sense but thats what the open beta is most likely for to REALLY push the servers in their functionality so they don't fail like they did when BC2 was released and everyone was downloading etc.


----------



## iEATu

Well when the Crysis 2 beta was out apparently it was not the newest version and was from a few months ago...or maybe weeks I don't remember.


----------



## iEATu

If you pre-order on Origin you will get early beta access. Is this new?


----------



## dteg

you sure about that? i've never heard that before..


----------



## iEATu

yep it's on the front page of origin.com


----------



## dteg

i see interesting... maybe you'll get access at the same time as the MoH LE people? although they're gonna whine about it if that does happen... idk this ought to make for a very interesting august >=)


----------



## nykeiscool

Seems like certain Retailers are bundling different "bonuses".. Really makes me want to get hard copy. But i just personally need to play when its released and not later that day lo.

Quote:



It wouldn't be a new entry in a popular series without retailer specific pre-order bonuses. As previously revealed, all pre-orders will receive the limited edition of Battlefield 3 and, thus, the "Back to Karkand" map pack DLC, though each retailer will also have some different additional bonuses.

GameStop is offering the (timed exclusive) "Physical Warfare" DLC and PowerUp Rewards members will also snag a copy of the Prima strategy guide. Best Buy pre-orders will receive the "SPECACT Kit," a package of eight multiplayer skins. Finally, Amazon pre-orders include a pack of exclusive multiplayer dog tags.


----------



## dteg

i want all 3 of those exclusive perks but no way i'm gonna buy 3 copies..


----------



## Ishinomori

Stupid gamestop!

Back to Karkad is an expansion, not a friggin' Map Pack!!!

CoDfever much... *sigh*


----------



## james8

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE?easid=Origin-Battlefield_Play4Free_PreOrder_Web_herobanner3_PreOrder

it said September. i believe the MoH beta is August?
fair enough.
i ordered from gamestop though 'cause i like DVDs


----------



## dteg

im the opposite i completely despise hard copies, give me a digital download anyday..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


http://store.origin.com/store/ea/htm...nner3_PreOrder

it said September. i believe the MoH beta is August?
fair enough.
i ordered from gamestop though 'cause i like DVDs










So for those who got MOH the early beta access in supposedly august?


----------



## james8

I see Portal 2 on origin. looks like the relationship between EA and Valve isn't that bad.


----------



## dteg

i want it to hurry up and get better so i can add BF3 to my steam library


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14430711*
> i want it to hurry up and get better so i can add BF3 to my steam library


I'm now wondering if BF3 is going to be implemented through Origin.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I'm now wondering if BF3 is going to be implemented through Origin.


man i REALLY hope not, i mean i just do NOT want to ever have to use origin EVER, not because i'm a steam fan boy or anything i just don't want other publishers getting the same idea but i really really hope they put BF3 as a standalone


----------



## dteg

this video is epic, just plain epic
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj1udWJ1_mc&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Blackops_2

I agree, i don't want origin because i don't want my games going through two programs, although i have a hard copy reserved for BF3. I really don't want origin because my EA master account name isn't Blackops_2 and if i can't go by that i'm going to be pissed lol.

Watching that video now and yes it is epic


----------



## viperxz713

sweet vid


----------



## Blackops_2

You Tube  



 
 Song is equally as good too.

Been a day without the alpha and i'm having withdrawls lmao i want it back


----------



## dteg

yea i found thaat vid on the Battlefield 3 page posted BY battlefield 3 so i thought it MUST be good and i wasn't disappointed..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

http://www.overclock.net/rumors-unco...l#post14432394

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*

Another awesome exciting detail about Origin:

Quote:

"If you have not used your Entitlements or Account for twenty four (24) months or more and your Account has associated Entitlements, your Entitlements will expire and your Account may be cancelled for non-use."

http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/en/PC/ CTRL F, search for 24, and you'll find it there under Chapter 5 Content and Entitlement Availability. </3 EA. </3.


----------



## Blackops_2

Wow hell of a distributing program lol.


----------



## dteg

i am hating origin more and more everyday


----------



## Blackops_2

Tell me about it, it just feels like they're stepping in Valve territory. Sure it might seem fanboyish to say that, but fact of the matter is steam has been around a long time, and i have most if not ALL my digital downloads implemented and bought through steam. I went hard copy for BF3 but i will hate if i have to launch it through origin. I don't want to have to micro manage two programs like that. Or separate my games due to EA's future games not distributing through steam.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Tell me about it, it just feels like they're stepping in Valve territory. Sure it might seem fanboyish to say that, but fact of the matter is steam has been around a long time, and i have most if not ALL my digital downloads implemented and bought through steam. I went hard copy for BF3 but i will hate if i have to launch it through origin. I don't want to have to micro manage two programs like that. Or separate my games due to EA's future games not distributing through steam.


^this, and as far as i know steam doesnt have a limitation on your games. once you buy them they are YOURS they don't take them away if you don't log in for 2 years...


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


^this, and as far as i know steam doesnt have a limitation on your games. once you buy them they are YOURS they don't take them away if you don't log in for 2 years...


they're not really "yours". you don't own any sht. it's just that they give u a untimed "subscription" to the game. so they can take it back any time without notice. they can ban you any time when they feel like it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


they're not really "yours". you don't own any sht. it's just that they give u a untimed "subscription" to the game. so they can take it back any time without notice. they can ban you any time when they feel like it.


of course you do, if you buy a game from steam even if you get banned you can still play the offline version or the singleplayer of the game providing the game has that function within. the way the Origin one seems to be is that once you log back in AFTER those 2 years your account will be blank and have nothing on it.


----------



## james8

have anyone actually READ the EULA for origin?
I think we're all jumping at conclusions because of some weird interpretations/rumors of the EULA


----------



## Blackops_2

I guess i could've worded it differently, but thats just how i feel i guess







, i realize steam didn't start and isn't the only Digital distributor but it's what i've used for most of my games. And i don't like the idea of future EA games that i buy digitally being distributed through origin rather than keeping them in steam.


----------



## dteg

the point is steam was here first. no im not saying they should be the only digital distributor, no im not saying im a steam fanboy but the point still remains steam was here first. And because they were here first many people have most of the digital content ON steam and don't want to deal with another manager.

It's simple and i know someone is going to bring up the this point (in an idiots voice):
"but you're only clicking on one more icon, whats the big deal mannnn" <-- just shut up don't bother posting. convenience that's the answer pure and simple.. what happens when you knock down one domino, the rest fall and i don't want it to get to the point where i have to "only" click 6-7 icons to play 6-7 games


----------



## Drobomb

I hope with BF3 Dice can put an end to Crash to Desktops. It happened in BF2 a lot. I chuckled a little when it happened in BC2 because it was more rare, but it still happens. I was like really? Still happening? Hopefully they can sort that out this time.


----------



## thiru

Here's the up to date Origin EULA: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/EULA_Origin_6.29.11.pdf

It doesn't mention anything about being able to download only during two years. Typical smear tactic, quoting antiquated documents.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the point is steam was here first. no im not saying they should be the only digital distributor, no im not saying im a steam fanboy but the point still remains steam was here first. And because they were here first many people have most of the digital content ON steam and don't want to deal with another manager.

It's simple and i know someone is going to bring up the this point (in an idiots voice):
"but you're only clicking on one more icon, whats the big deal mannnn" <-- just shut up don't bother posting. convenience that's the answer pure and simple.. what happens when you knock down one domino, the rest fall and i don't want it to get to the point where i have to "only" click 6-7 icons to play 6-7 games


Convenience. What a laughable reason.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Here's the up to date Origin EULA: http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com/EULA_Origin_6.29.11.pdf

It doesn't mention anything about being able to download only during two years. Typical smear tactic, quoting antiquated documents.

Convenience. What a laughable reason.


how so? why wouldn't convenience be a valid reason; because so far it seems that as long as a post contains the word "steam" and it isn't followed by "sucks" you completely degrade and try to destroy the post

edit: and the entitlement bit was from EA's terms of service no the Origin end user license agreement hence why it doesn't mention it


----------



## Ryko

Is the Alpha over?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


Is the Alpha over?


It ended late Monday morning, unfortunately. I wasn't done.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


It ended late Monday morning, unfortunately. I wasn't done.










damn, well last night was a good way to end it then









any idea when beta's gonna start up?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryko*


damn, well last night was a good way to end it then









any idea when beta's gonna start up?










Sometime this month maybe for those suckers who bought MoH. Probably early September for open beta.


----------



## Ryko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Sometime this month maybe for those suckers who bought MoH. Probably early September for open beta.


well I didn't buy MoH, and was honored enough to be accepted into the Alpha! WOOHOO! but ya I wanta play more, hope it gets better


----------



## PoopaScoopa

When I bought 2142 from EA store back in 2006, they had an option during checkout for $10 that would let you download the game beyond 2 years. I never selected it as I thought it was a ripoff and probably wouldn't play beyond 2 years. Well, it's been available for download on EA Downloader ever since.

Also, don't expect them to close your account just because you've been inactive for 2 years. Some of my accounts that were inactive for 4+ years have never been closed.

I already pre-ordered BF3 through EA store back on February 5. I hope I still qualify for early beta and Physical Warfare Pack.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


When I bought 2142 from EA store back in 2006, they had an option during checkout for $10 that would let you download the game beyond 2 years. I never selected it as I thought it was a ripoff and probably wouldn't play beyond 2 years. Well, it's been available for download on EA Downloader ever since.

Also, don't expect them to close your account just because you've been inactive for 2 years. Some of my accounts that were inactive for 4+ years have never been closed.

I already pre-ordered BF3 through EA store back on February 5. I hope I still qualify for early beta and Physical Warfare Pack.


well then, its seems the clause's so they are "able" to do it, not necessarily that they "will"...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


When I bought 2142 from EA store back in 2006, they had an option during checkout for $10 that would let you download the game beyond 2 years. I never selected it as I thought it was a ripoff and probably wouldn't play beyond 2 years. Well, it's been available for download on EA Downloader ever since.

Also, don't expect them to close your account just because you've been inactive for 2 years. Some of my accounts that were inactive for 4+ years have never been closed.

I already pre-ordered BF3 through EA store back on February 5. I hope I still qualify for early beta and Physical Warfare Pack.


^This.

I remember buying both Battlefield 2 & 2142 from EA Store (EA Downloader Manager) back in 2006 or 2007, and I remember having that option to let you download beyond 2 years.

Of course I didn't pay for it, I found it to be a rip off as well, but I can still download those 2 games.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


how so? why wouldn't convenience be a valid reason; because so far it seems that as long as a post contains the word "steam" and it isn't followed by "sucks" you completely degrade and try to destroy the post

edit: and the entitlement bit was from EA's terms of service no the Origin end user license agreement hence why it doesn't mention it


If it's not on Origin's TOS, why are you even mentioning it? if it's in EA's TOS, it will affect you regardless of where you buy an EA game, even Steam.


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dteg*   of course you do, if you buy a game from steam even if you get banned you can still play the offline version or the singleplayer of the game providing the game has that function within. the way the Origin one seems to be is that once you log back in AFTER those 2 years your account will be blank and have nothing on it.  
Logging in once in 2 years is easy







That's not even a problem!

Original Quality + 2:18 = win

  
 You Tube


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Sweet!
Rumor is that anyone who preordered on origin gets early beta access.

EDIT: Not rumor, in origin app look at the BF3 add, it says it right there.


----------



## Lune

Damn! 580's just arrived


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14436070*
> Sweet!
> Rumor is that anyone who preordered on origin gets early beta access.


That's confirmed. It states that on the EA website for BF3. Early September open-beta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14436182*
> Damn! 580's just arrived


Let's see some 6048x1200 BC2 and BF2 gameplay videos!


----------



## kcuestag

Could you guys make a picture of that? Doesn't say anything about that in my Origin (Spain).


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14436182*
> Damn! 580's just arrived


>.< Random

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14436739*
> Could you guys make a picture of that? Doesn't say anything about that in my Origin (Spain).


It doesn't say on mine either (UK)

I think it's US only



















































But I'm still going to get Moh soon anyway








Along with a new full rig, new monitor, keyboard, ect

Edit: There's a screenshot of it in the news section.


----------



## Blackops_2

I bought MOH digitally a year ago and tried to cancel it after regretting my decision:doh: So i'm one of those suckers







. Only had the alpha for a day, managed to get 8 hours in







i want BETA!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;14436787*
> It doesn't say on mine either (UK)
> 
> I think it's US only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm still going to get Moh soon anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with a new full rig, new monitor, keyboard, ect
> 
> Edit: There's a screenshot of it in the news section.


There's no Limited Edition now : /


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14436836*
> I bought MOH digitally a year ago and tried to cancel it after regretting my decision:doh: So i'm one of those suckers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only had the alpha for a day, *managed to get 8 hours in*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want BETA!


Much better than me. My laptop refused to start the actual game. Only the Web Server Browser









I was visiting a friend the next day so we used his little brothers computer to finally get some gameplay








Only for an hour though and with lag







GT 420 (something like that) not advised









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14436885*
> There's no Limited Edition now : /


I can still buy one, A website I will not name as I still want them to be in stock







is still selling them. 18 left I think








*Edit:* Wait, ...It could be the age rating


----------



## Addictedtokaos

right off the origin store website.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432;14436910*
> Much better than me. My laptop refused to start the actual game. Only the Web Server Browser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was visiting a friend the next day so we used his little brothers computer to finally get some gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only for an hour though and with lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GT 420 (something like that) not advised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still buy one, A website I will not name as I still want them to be in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is still selling them. 18 left I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Wait, ...It could be the age rating


I had to update my drivers to 280.19 or it would crash after 10 seconds on me. I bought the medal of honor digital deluxe edition last october idk if that will give me early access or not but i hope it will.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quick offtopic: was MoH any good?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14434283*
> If it's not on Origin's TOS, why are you even mentioning it? if it's in EA's TOS, it will affect you regardless of where you buy an EA game, even Steam.


No one ever mentioned origin. on the page before stealth said it was the EA ToS, and then on the next page james8 asked if anyone had read the entire Origin EULA and then you posted the EULA. we never mentioned origin or the EULA before james8 posted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;14436775*
> >.< Random
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


not random







we've all been awaiting this arrival for some time now...hopefully when the beta rolls around SLI will be possible and we can really see what BF3 is made of


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14437011*
> right off the origin store website.


We don't have that here in Europe.









Oh well, I have MoH Limited Edition.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14437306*
> not random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we've all been awaiting this arrival for some time now...hopefully when the beta rolls around SLI will be possible and we can really see what BF3 is made of


Wait Wat? Haven't the 580s been out for a while now? Whats going on here, am I missing something??

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14437306*
> No one ever mentioned *origin*. on the page before stealth said it was the EA ToS, and then on the next page james8 asked if anyone had read the entire *Origin* EULA and then you posted the EULA. we never mentioned origin or the EULA before james8 posted


Really, nobody mentioned *Origin*? that's not what I remember. Let's see:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14430759*
> man i REALLY hope not, i mean i just do NOT want to ever have to use *origin* EVER, not because i'm a steam fan boy or anything i just don't want other publishers getting the same idea but i really really hope they put BF3 as a standalone


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14432472*
> Another awesome exciting detail about *Origin*:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> "If you have not used your Entitlements or Account for twenty four (24) months or more and your Account has associated Entitlements, your Entitlements will expire and your Account may be cancelled for non-use."
> 
> http://tos.ea.com/legalapp/WEBTERMS/US/en/PC/ CTRL F, search for 24, and you'll find it there under Chapter 5 Content and Entitlement Availability. </3 EA. </3.


(and here we see that Stealth Pyros quotes EA's TOS instead of Origin's TOS, while talking about Origin)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14432534*
> i am hating *origin* more and more everyday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14432825*
> of course you do, if you buy a game from steam even if you get banned you can still play the offline version or the singleplayer of the game providing the game has that function within. the way the *Origin* one seems to be is that once you log back in AFTER those 2 years your account will be blank and have nothing on it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14433032*
> the point is steam was here first. no im not saying they should be the only digital distributor, no im not saying im a steam fanboy but the point still remains steam was here first. And because they were here first many people have most of the digital content ON steam and don't want to deal with another manager.
> 
> It's simple and i know someone is going to bring up the this point (in an idiots voice):
> "but you're only clicking on one more icon, whats the big deal mannnn" <-- just shut up don't bother posting. convenience that's the answer pure and simple.. what happens when you knock down one domino, the rest fall and i don't want it to get to the point where i have to "only" click 6-7 icons to play 6-7 games


This sure sounds like a rant against *Origin* and not EA.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14437260*
> Quick offtopic: was MoH any good?


Just downloaded it and tried it out. Having forgot that i bought it (tried to return it). It's ok, i played the MP beta and wasn't impressed at all. Single player is alright, i like the details on the MK18CQB (M4 commando basically), you can switch ROF too which is cool. There is prone and peak/lean in SP also. It's just OK i'm hoping it gets me into beta early. Sounds are good, graphics are not as good as BC2 on SP.

Just got on MP just to check it out again and signed it and it said my Limited edition has been added to my account


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14437660*
> This sure sounds like a rant against *Origin* and not EA.


well i don't want to use origin, i've never hidden that fact but i don't have a reason to rant against origin.

that was both stealths and my mistake, i KNEW he posted the Ea ToS, but i didn't realize he was talking about Origin as opposed to EA.

As for the post about origin deleting games, if its in Ea ToS to delete games at their discretion, whether or not i use Origin, Steam or any other digital manager it still sucks that they can just delete their games. the reason i used origin in that example is because all the games i will buy from origin (if i actually do e.g BF3) WILL be EA games anyway


----------



## james8

^they have portal 2 on origin. and that's by valve. so origin doesn't only carry EA games.

hehehe sorry if my post started a flame war between steam fanbois and origin supporters.
let's get back on speculating about bf3 guys


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14438174*
> ^they have portal 2 on origin. and that's by valve. so origin doesn't only carry EA games.
> 
> hehehe sorry if my post started a flame war between steam fanbois and origin supporters.
> let's get back on speculating about bf3 guys


lol no, this is healthy discussion









thiru posted the Origin EULA stating there is nothing about deleting games, and i was telling him that stealths original post was talking about the EA Tos. in fact we were both wrong and right since stealth mentioned origin but posted the Ea ToS; but there's no steam fanboi vs. origin fanboi going on here









and as for the staying on topic BF3 is awesome


----------



## XX55XX

How close will performance be to BC2, I wonder? I get around 20-30FPS on my Thinkpad T420's NVS 4200M at the lowest settings. I really hope performance is close.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;14438273*
> How close will performance be to BC2, I wonder? I get around 20-30FPS on my Thinkpad T420's NVS 4200M at the lowest settings. I really hope performance is close.


Noone really knows. While the alpha looked good, you can tell it's alpha and they will have some work to do. We'll have to see final version and get more info from beta, from looking at singleplayer footage i want to say it's going to be a substantial difference. But my rig in my sig had no problem with the alpha on high @ 1920x1080


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;14438273*
> How close will performance be to BC2, I wonder? I get around 20-30FPS on my Thinkpad T420's NVS 4200M at the lowest settings. I really hope performance is close.


No one knows yet, but people are estimating about 10 fps less than BC 2 on a given setting.


----------



## dteg

does anyone know when exactly the NDA is supposed to be finished?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14438506*
> does anyone know when exactly the NDA is supposed to be finished?


IDK, but it's killing me having to keep my mouth shut


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14438606*
> IDK, but it's killing me having to keep my mouth shut


Haha i have the exact same feeling. Hate not being able to talk about it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14438506*
> does anyone know when exactly the NDA is supposed to be finished?


http://bf3alpha.battlefield.com/legal/legal_en.php

I can't see any date, if you find one there, let me know.

Thus, we're not allowing any Alpha content until we know for sure the NDA is over.


----------



## Crouch

This game makes me cry







can't wait for it !! (BTW I'll be playing it with a sandy bridge build & not my current sig rig)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch;14439288*
> This game makes me cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for it !! (BTW I'll be playing it with a sandy bridge build & not my current sig rig)


Play the alpha for a day then find out it's over.. will really make you cry


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14438751*
> Haha i have the exact same feeling. Hate not being able to talk about it


Someone pointed out that my only post in this thread was this!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14394925*
> Remember, all players in the Alpha Trial are under NDA. Posting screenshots and *sharing information* is a violation of the agreement!


And I can say right now. I'd much rather spill the beans than post crap like that









For starters! I have 29 minutes of Fraps footage of me getting killed








I get Blown up, Stabbed, Shot and Run over! And that's just in the first five minutes








But yeah. I agreed to the NDA, and will keep my side of the agreement


----------



## dteg

after the NDA is over there is going to be a serious influx of Alpha footage, screenshots and information..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14439395*
> Someone pointed out that my only post in this thread was this!
> 
> And I can say right now. I'd much rather spill the beans than post crap like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For starters! I have 29 minutes of Fraps footage of me getting killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get Blown up, Stabbed, Shot and Run over! And that's just in the first five minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah. I agreed to the NDA, and will keep my side of the agreement


How did you fraps 29mins in the 5mins, that's like a 6:1 ratio!


----------



## t3haxle

I can't wait to discuss NDA related stuff. There's so much I need to inform some people on regarding changes.


----------



## dteg

i can see that i'm going to be overwhelmed once this NDA is over..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14439646*
> How did you fraps 29mins in the 5mins, that's like a 6:1 ratio!


I have already said too much








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14439711*
> i can see that i'm going to be overwhelmed once this NDA is over..


We're all dieing to talk


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14439746*
> I have already said too much


many would beg to differ


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pretty sure the NDA won't end until the game is available for anyone to play. Whether Open Beta counts as "anyone is able to play" or not is up to EA.


----------



## dteg

we can only hope so... even if not im not sure how long everyone can hold on keeping in such secrets, in time they will be spilled


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I have already said too much









We're all dieing to talk










Do you play Bad Company 2 multiplayer a lot? Cause I recognize your name. Even spelled the exact same way. Servers like "Habitat4Hookers", "SoldierofChaos[SoC]", "DOM". Could of sworn I had you in my squad a few times.

( In-game name: Vagisil Champion )

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coach mcguirk;14440091*
> do you play bad company 2 multiplayer a lot? Cause i recognize your name. Even spelled the exact same way. Servers like "habitat4hookers", "soldierofchaos[soc]", "dom". Could of sworn i had you in my squad a few times.
> 
> ( in-game name: *vagisil champion* )
> 
> sent from my samsung galaxy s using tapatalk


roflmao at your ign


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;14440091*
> Do you play Bad Company 2 multiplayer a lot? Cause I recognize your name. Even spelled the exact same way. Servers like "Habitat4Hookers", "SoldierofChaos[SoC]", "DOM". Could of sworn I had you in my squad a few times.
> 
> ( In-game name: Vagisil Champion )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


Hello mate








In "Bad Company 2 multi player" I use Ahci









So nah, must be someone else!

Plus, I haven't done much BC 2! Although I did play Battlefield 2142 all the time








And guess, my hours in BF-2142 got me in this Alpha


----------



## james8

wow just left for a few hours and this thread already grown 3 pages. i bet this thread will get to 4 digits page numbers before the game is out! XD we're all too excited.


----------



## Stikes

By the time the NDA Is over, beta will be up and that footage/screens will be for memories of a buggy good time


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


wow just left for a few hours and this thread already grown 3 pages. i bet this thread will get to 4 digits page numbers before the game is out! XD we're all too excited.


I ALREADY CALLED DIBS ON POST NO# 10,000 just reminding everyone...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


By the time the NDA Is over


Stikes! You have to stay strong bud








You're still in shock from your recent virtual war experience








Just keep telling yourself, "it was just a game"


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I pre-ordered on Amazon...says you can get it in hand the DAY IT COMES OUT...unlike origin which doesn't promise that. I'd rather get it on the 25th than deal with Origin. And the beta is nice...but not compared to the full game.


----------



## dteg

honestly buying a cd is probably the best idea if you want to play it on day 1... origins servers are going to get butt hurt once everyone starts downloading... i hope hope the EA servers can handle all the people playing at the same time..


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


honestly buying a cd is probably the best idea if you want to play it on day 1... origins servers are going to get butt hurt once everyone starts downloading... i hope hope the EA servers can handle all the people playing at the same time..


Considering it gets released on a Tuesday, I wouldn't have time to play it till Friday anwayz. Working 40hr weeks, plus a full-time college guy; and knowing my luck, ill probably have some nasty exam/essay that week.

So downloading it shouldn't be nearly as hectic, as if I were to whip-it-out the "day-of".

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


honestly buying a cd is probably the best idea if you want to play it on day 1... origins servers are going to get butt hurt once everyone starts downloading... i hope hope the EA servers can handle all the people playing at the same time..


That won't happen.

I'd rather have it on Origin because it will guarantee me that I can play it on release day, unlike Amazon (Since shipping from UK to Germany takes like 3-4 days).

Origin will most probably have a pre-load like Steam does with other games.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


That won't happen.

I'd rather have it on Origin because it will guarantee me that I can play it on release day, unlike Amazon (Since shipping from UK to Germany takes like 3-4 days).

Origin will most probably have a pre-load like Steam does with other games.










But that's one of the "good" features of steam, surely origin won't incorporate that!


----------



## dteg

can you believe the open box tf3 6950s came back into stock and they lasted about 10seconds?? even with C4C i still couldn't pick one up... now i'm still gfx cardless (along with other things) for when bf3 comes out =[


----------



## remer

I'm betting EA is going to contract some third parties to aid in serving bf3 through origin the first week or so.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


But that's one of the "good" features of steam, surely origin won't incorporate that!










I'm quite sure they'll have that.









They also had it with BFBC2 back when it was called EA Downloader Manager.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


I pre-ordered on Amazon...says you can get it in hand the DAY IT COMES OUT...unlike origin which doesn't promise that. I'd rather get it on the 25th than deal with Origin. And the beta is nice...but not compared to the full game.


Origin allows you to preload the game (aka download the content in advance) before release date, similar to steam.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


I ALREADY CALLED DIBS ON POST NO# 10,000 just reminding everyone...


Ok, I got cha


----------



## joarangoe

Couldnt resist... just preordered on Origin during lunch break at work from my cell phone. Will get early beta access, the phisical warfare pack and a shotgun for bfp4f which Im probably not going to use...

Anyway... how long is it 'till september?


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm quite sure they'll have it.


Yeah, it says right on the BF3 Origin page that there will be a pre-load available.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm quite sure they'll have that.









They also had it with BFBC2 back when it was called EA Downloader Manager.










Good to hear...

I'll be getting it at 00:01AEST on the 25th of October, and will be playing it no long after!!! 

















I just hope the servers are up as i will probably have it before the US!


----------



## dteg

lol and im stuck on a college internet (which by the way is actually the fastest net ive ever had) with a bandwidth limit so its probably gonna take me 1-2 days to even finish the download...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol and im stuck on a college internet (which by the way is actually the fastest net ive ever had) with a bandwidth limit so its probably gonna take me 1-2 days to even finish the download...


my reason for getting the disc


----------



## dteg

lol but when i do have net i can get up to 20Mb/s so


----------



## dteg

Quote:



While other retailers will hand out early access to Battlefield 3 DLC, Origin's pre-order bonus for Battlefield 3 is early access to ... Battlefield 3. If you buy the PC version of the game through EA's new store -- on any platform, as far as we can tell -- you'll get early access to the Battlefield 3 open beta "when it goes live in September 2011."


September???

http://www.gamersspot.com/?controlle...&news_id=91941


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


September???

http://www.gamersspot.com/?controlle...&news_id=91941


That article is bad, other retailers GIVE you the Karkand DLC, they don't give early access to anything. And Origin does so too.

What about September?


----------



## doomlord52

Holy crap if the pre-order beta test starts in September... I better pre-ordering this thing from *cringe* origin...

/edit

Confirmed, origin pre-order gets you early access to the open beta that starts in september:

Quote:



Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011.


source: EA origin site


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


That article is bad, other retailers GIVE you the Karkand DLC, they don't give early access to anything. And Origin does so too.

What about September?


the normal beta is supposed to be september... when is the special origin beta supposed to start...


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the normal beta is supposed to be september... when is the special origin beta supposed to start...


First week of september I guess. I think the origin pre-order beta and the MOH LE beta are going to be the same.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Is the Beta key that you receive with MOH on a little card or can you just pop in the disc and play the BF3 Beta on the Beta realease date? If It is on a card time to buy MOH for me. If not I need to get a PC version anyway because I recently updated my flashed xbox...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


First week of september I guess. I think the origin pre-order beta and the MOH LE beta are going to be the same.


I do too. Rumor is regular beta to be launched on Sept. 11th From what i read. The early access beta, still no word.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


First week of september I guess. I think the origin pre-order beta and the MOH LE beta are going to be the same.


same thing i said like 10 pages back... honestly i think the MoH LE people are going to rage if it happens... especially people who might have only bought it for the early access and then also pre-ordered BF3 FROM origin?







this is gonna be great


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


same thing i said like 10 pages back... honestly i think the MoH LE people are going to rage if it happens... especially people who might have only bought it for the early access and then also pre-ordered BF3 FROM origin?







this is gonna be great


There obviously won't be 2 stages of "pre-open beta" so yeah, Origin pro-orders and MOH:LE play early together but the only ones that will be "raging" or upset are the people that are looking for anything to be angry about. Why would anyone be upset about more people to frag? lol if only MOH:LE people were allowed into early open beta then it would be a SMALL fraction of that vs pre-order earlybirds.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


There obviously won't be 2 stages of "pre-open beta" so yeah, Origin pro-orders and MOH:LE play early together but the only ones that will be "raging" or upset are the people that are looking for anything to be angry about. Why would anyone be upset about more people to frag? lol if only MOH:LE people were allowed into early open beta then it would be a SMALL fraction of that vs pre-order earlybirds.


true.. i've gotta give this one to EA though that was a well-played move on their part. Months in advance say hey guys if you buy MoH LE we'll let you play BF3 early







DD and then 1 month before the beta say hey if you pre-order BF3 we'll let you play early with the MoH LE guys







i hope MoH was worth how much ever people paid for it..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


true.. i've gotta give this one to EA though that was a well-played move on their part. Months in advance say hey guys if you buy MoH LE we'll let you play BF3 early







DD and then 1 month before the beta say hey if you pre-order BF3 we'll let you play early with the MoH LE guys







i hope MoH was worth how much ever people paid for it..


People will eventually learn to hold off on pre-ordering straight away, you never get something *exclusive* from pre-ordering soo early.

I held off because I wanted a collectors edition steel case and I also get karkand and PWP!

It all comes down to big companies not giving a crap about people that support them from the start, only the masses (volume/profit)


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


People will eventually learn to hold off on pre-ordering straight away, you never get something *exclusive* from pre-ordering soo early.

I held off because I wanted a collectors edition steel case and I also get karkand and PWP!

It all comes down to big companies not giving a crap about people that support them from the start, only the masses (volume/profit)


Collectors edition has not been announced as far as I know?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Collectors edition has not been announced as far as I know?


i dunno about collectors edition but the version with the steel case is available in the UK


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Waiiiiiiiit.....do people who preordered it from somewhere other than Origin also get the early beta?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DontMakeMeEatYou*


Waiiiiiiiit.....do people who preordered it from somewhere other than Origin also get the early beta?


No.


----------



## DontMakeMeEatYou

Oh well. At least Amazon does release date shipping so I'm happy with that.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i dunno about collectors edition but the version with the steel case is available in the UK


Where's the cheapest place you can get that that ships to France? I'm definitely interested in a steel case


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Collectors edition has not been announced as far as I know?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i dunno about collectors edition but the version with the steel case is available in the UK




Sorry, it is the Steelbook Copy.


----------



## Higgins

I want to cancel my amazon pre-order, but i remembered that i just threw out the amazon card that i used to buy it with. So i'm kind of locked into it.

Oh well.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I want to cancel my amazon pre-order, but i remembered that i just threw out the amazon card that i used to buy it with. So i'm kind of locked into it.

Oh well.


Bumma d00d!


----------



## dteg

ive got a couple books im sending into amazon tomorrow for their bookbuyback thing, should get like $140 bucks for em. more computer parts here i come ^.^


----------



## james8

^lol ur the only one i know buying parts off of amazon.

anyway that case up there looks awesome! i hope my retail copy doesn't only come with just a normal DVD case like Crysis 2 did :/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^lol ur the only one i know buying parts off of amazon.

anyway that case up there looks awesome! i hope my retail copy doesn't only come with just a normal DVD case like Crysis 2 did :/


i dont wanna buy parts off amazon, but the book buyback gives me more money than the school itself and amazon only gives out gift cards instead of cash... i'll probably just buy a pair of headphones and a sound card nothing major..


----------



## [-Snake-]

I'm kind of confused. Will I be able to get into the beta if I preorder on origin?


----------



## [email protected]

Well if you already own MEDAL OF HONOR then you wouldn't need to pre-order just to get access to the beta but however if you don't then you gotta.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Well if you already own MEDAL OF HONOR then you wouldn't need to pre-order just to get access to the beta but however if you don't then you gotta.


You actually need MoH:LE to gain access to the closed BETA, and as others have mentioned, it is somewhat in limited supply...

Perhaps this is EA's way of compensation, coupled with an origin incentive, to those that are no longer able to purchase the MoH:LE and still wish to enter the BETA a week early!

I wonder if we will be able to keep our Accounts from the BETA!


----------



## Zackcy

Nah, I HATE my soldier name/Origin name. "IRGOod". It was a joke. And now I"m stuck with it







.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Nah, I HATE my soldier name/Origin name. "IRGOod". It was a joke. And now I"m stuck with it







.


I dislike mine also, which is why i'm hoping it's not implemented through origin. For some reason my master account couldn't be created under Blackops_2


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14444048*
> i dunno about collectors edition but the version with the steel case is available in the UK


where?


----------



## kcuestag

Can't seem to find anything related to an early beta access through Origin here in Spain, not even on the website.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14441333*
> That won't happen.
> 
> I'd rather have it on Origin because it will guarantee me that I can play it on release day, unlike Amazon (Since shipping from UK to Germany takes like 3-4 days).
> 
> Origin will most probably have a pre-load like Steam does with other games.


I'm going to just pre-order on Gamestop's site for store pickup, and pick it up early on release day. I'm probably taking the day off from work. If I'm not required to register my game to Origin (I think we are, because BF3 cannot be bought used by the sounds of it, leading me to believe that you have to tie your serial to your Origin account, and that uses its single activation) I'm not going to. Hopefully all the Steam advocates would do the same and EA can see the BF3 sales to Origin activations are completely different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14446068*
> I dislike mine also, which is why i'm hoping it's not implemented through origin. For some reason my master account couldn't be created under Blackops_2


That would make Origin even more ******ed in my view. I really doubt EA would do that. I'd only HOPE they finally implement a way to change your soldier name and change it CORRECTLY. If even Need for Speed lets you make a new name, there's no reason for BF3 not to.


----------



## TMallory

How is Origin "******ed"


----------



## Nano2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14447987*
> How is Origin "******ed"


They are in bed with Steam.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

soiled21 Ryan Hall
@zh1nt0 Does the MoH LE and BF3 Origin Pre-Order have the same early access to the beta or will MoH still get first crack?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@soiled21 *Same early access*
http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/98756873330761728

There you go, MoH pre-order and BF3 pre-order people will be playing together.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2;14448043*
> They are in bed with Steam.


Yep. That must be it.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14444480*
> I want to cancel my amazon pre-order, but i remembered that i just threw out the amazon card that i used to buy it with. So i'm kind of locked into it.
> 
> Oh well.


You can cancel the order and they will refund it to you in the form of electronic cash on Amazon. Its super easy and there is plenty of crap to buy from that site...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14448526*
> You can cancel the order and they will refund it to you in the form of electronic cash on Amazon. Its super easy and there is plenty of crap to buy from that site...


So i get credit to my account? Was thinking that they'd put the cash back on my giftcard, which i couldn't do since it is now in a dump somewhere.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14448570*
> So i get credit to my account? Was thinking that they'd put the cash back on my giftcard, which i couldn't do since it is now in a dump somewhere.


yeah i just had to cancel something i ordered through them. I used like $200 worth of Amazon gift cards built up, they sent me the wrong product, sent it back, $200 sitting in my account like it was a week ago. Free return shipping too. Theyre pretty good to work with on that kind of stuff and especially seeing as BF3 hasnt come out yet, i dont see them having a problem.


----------



## TMallory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14448222*
> Yep. That must be it.


So how is Origin "******ed"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14448198*
> soiled21 Ryan Hall
> @zh1nt0 Does the MoH LE and BF3 Origin Pre-Order have the same early access to the beta or will MoH still get first crack?
> 
> zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
> @soiled21 *Same early access*
> http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/98756873330761728
> 
> There you go, MoH pre-order and BF3 pre-order people will be playing together.


Dissapointing, so basically MoH was just useless.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow fail.


----------



## kcuestag

Oh well, I don't really mind, I got MoH LE for free anyways.









By the way, here in Europe there's still no info about an early access due to Origin pre-ordering, still nothing showing up regarding an early-access.

Anyone else in Europe can see anything related to the BETA in Origin?


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Lol @ all the suckers that bought MoH LE, just for Beta access. Hopefully, you all learned something.

-Mother Goose

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## Reloaded83

Just posted over on the BF3 forums.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83;14449322*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted over on the BF3 forums.


That does not appear here in Europe for us.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14449364*
> That does not appear here in Europe for us.


Dude, in the UK it shows as 48 hour advance access to the BETA.









[EDIT] Dammit, I just bought GTA4 to keep me going till BF3 comes out. Now I won't be able to resist the Beta I reckon.


----------



## kcuestag

Alright ignore me, looks like they just added it here too!


----------



## james8

only 48 hours. big deal








i'd rather get the weapon kit from gamestop


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14449629*
> only 48 hours. big deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather get the weapon kit from gamestop


agreed..


----------



## BreakDown

how does MOH:LE appear to you guys in origin?

is it the same as "MOH Digital deluxe edition"?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14449880*
> how does MOH:LE appear to you guys in origin?
> 
> is it the same as "MOH Digital deluxe edition"?


Appears as "Medal of Honor Limited Edition".


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Appears as "Medal of Honor Limited Edition".


thanks, i got my copy of MOH free from EA so i was unsure.

i guess i wont get in the beta untill it becomes open.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TMallory*


So how is Origin "******ed"










By EA desperately trying so hard to promote it, taking it as far as not offering a few of their games through Steam and pulling already-existent Steam games off Steam, to end up offering nothing extra over what Steam would offer us.

I know it was only Alpha, but your friends in Origin were not your friends in BF3, which I also found pretty ******ed. I had to add all of my friends twice. Once on Origin, again on BF3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*











Just posted over on the BF3 forums.


Lol and this. Make a big deal about pre-ordering on Origin. "Pre-order and get exclusive early access to the Beta!!!" (Fine print) 48 hours before everyone else does.







AWESOME! I'm so excited. I'm about to just pre-order on Origin so I can have access to the beta 2 whole days sooner! *Realizes then that time comes he couldn't truly enjoy the Beta 2 days sooner anyways since they were weekdays*


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14447925*
> 
> That would make Origin even more ******ed in my view. I really doubt EA would do that. I'd only HOPE they finally implement a way to change your soldier name and change it CORRECTLY. If even Need for Speed lets you make a new name, there's no reason for BF3 not to.


Yeah i looked all over to edit my account and what not but couldn't find it.

On a side note anyone know if the MOH digital Deluxe edition has BF3 code? When i installed it and got into game, I signed into my account and it said something about MOH limited edition added to my profile. Also gave me the MP-7 as the limited edition said. Yet aren't you supposed to get a confirmation email from EA if you have the MOH limited edition?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


*Yeah i looked all over to edit my account and what not but couldn't find it.*

On a side note anyone know if the MOH digital Deluxe edition has BF3 code? When i installed it and got into game, I signed into my account and it said something about MOH limited edition added to my profile. Also gave me the MP-7 as the limited edition said. Yet aren't you supposed to get a confirmation email from EA if you have the MOH limited edition?


I did notice in my battlelog account was that there was an "Active Soldier" area in the top right and that my account name at the time was the active soldier currently. So hopefully we might be able to add other soldiers in our account to become active later...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser;14450598*
> I did notice in my battlelog account was that there was an "Active Soldier" area in the top right and that my account name at the time was the active soldier currently. So hopefully we might be able to add other soldiers in our account to become active later...


Yeah it should work similarly to the regular EA master account which has my other account names, like Blackops_2 for BC2 and so on.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14448594*
> yeah i just had to cancel something i ordered through them. I used like $200 worth of Amazon gift cards built up, they sent me the wrong product, sent it back, $200 sitting in my account like it was a week ago. Free return shipping too. Theyre pretty good to work with on that kind of stuff and especially seeing as BF3 hasnt come out yet, i dont see them having a problem.


Rep+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83;14449322*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just posted over on the BF3 forums.


I thought MoH was part of the 2 week closed beta or something. Is it only a closed beta for 2 days? Or MoH/pre-orders get exclusive access for 2 days before the rest of the closed invites go out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14450629*
> Yeah it should work similarly to the regular EA master account which has my other account names, like Blackops_2 for BC2 and so on.


Hopefully that's how it works. I got 'Higgins' for BC2 and I plan on being 'Higgins' for BF3 as well.


----------



## dteg

you know what epically pisses me off? when other people take my name.. especially in game


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you know what epically pisses me off? when other people take my name.. especially in game


Especially when the account is never used. 'Higgins' for BF2 still doesn't even have 100 points.

So. Stupid.


----------



## dteg

i know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14451075*
> Especially when the account is never used. 'Higgins' for BF2 still doesn't even have 100 points.
> 
> So. Stupid.


I'll make sure to create then leave Higgins at lvl 1 for BF3









jk, that would be a dick move


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'll make sure to create then leave Higgins at lvl 1 for BF3









jk, that would be a dick move


I would legitimately be pissed, to be honest.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I would legitimately be pissed, to be honest.










i would have sent him a spelling and grammar perfect paragraph where every other word is a word i can't use on this forum.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

BF3 is going to be just like BC2 where you can create/delete soldiers tied to your email address(EA account). It's not going to use your EA master ID like the alpha did.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I somehow managed to change my Origin username few months back through Fifa 11, don't ask me how, all I know is that my EA username was kcuestag93 and it is now kcuestag, I remember I changed it somewhere.


----------



## dteg

i really wanna know if everything is really going to be tied to Origin...


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14452017*
> BF3 is going to be just like BC2 where you can create/delete soldiers tied to your email address(EA account). It's not going to use your EA master ID like the alpha did.


You know this because?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14452081*
> You know this because?


Because it would be pathetic if you couldn't create more soldiers than just 1.


----------



## Eggy88

Is Battlelog down over there as well? Trying to run BF3 Alpha trough Origin and but can't load the Battlelog site.


----------



## Reloaded83

What?...

The alpha ended on August 1st...


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83;14452261*
> What?...
> 
> The alpha ended on August 1st...


It did? damn. Thats what i get for not beeing home the last 4 days. Well i guess i have to wait for the beta then


----------



## L36

Battlelog should be optional and origin should not required to play. Its a huge resource hog.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;14452589*
> Battlelog should be optional and origin should not required to play. Its a huge resource hog.


did not know that.. interesting though


----------



## thiru

That's kinda funny from someone with 16GB of memory.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14452808*
> That's kinda funny from someone with 16GB of memory.


Indeed, I upgraded to 8GB last week, and even with 4GB I didn't mind having Firefox with Battlelog, and Origin opened.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Lol and this. Make a big deal about pre-ordering on Origin. "Pre-order and get exclusive early access to the Beta!!!" (Fine print) 48 hours before everyone else does.







AWESOME! I'm so excited. I'm about to just pre-order on Origin so I can have access to the beta 2 whole days sooner! *Realizes then that time comes he couldn't truly enjoy the Beta 2 days sooner anyways since they were weekdays*


So what day is the BETA set to start? If both days prior are weekdays?

Also, 48hrs early = Lulz!


----------



## dteg

i definitely can't run firefox and a demanding game like BC2 together, i know my laptop can't handle BF3 by itself i shudder to think what would happen if i tried it WITH firefox open...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


So what day is the BETA set to start? If both days prior are weekdays?

Also, 48hrs early = Lulz!


I was only using the weekday thing to point out how stupid the "Early Beta access!" advertisement is. If you think about it, 2 days before almost any day (except Monday) is a weekday.


----------



## Stikes

Anyone else not upset anymore that they can't get early access to open beta?

48 _BETA _hours eh?

I think I'd take physical copy over that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Anyone else not upset anymore that they can't get early access to open beta?

48 _BETA _hours eh?

I think I'd take physical copy over that.


Go ahead, I still prefer Origin rather than physical copy, don't ask me why.


----------



## Modus

Wait, only a 48h early access? screw that. If I'm paying $60 for a game I would prefer a physical copy with the box/manuals.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Go ahead, I still prefer Origin rather than physical copy, don't ask me why.










Because your lazy? Hehe







Digital Distribution is a great option for those who don't have a game store near them but access to fast internet.

You can still reg your physical copy to origin (Actually you have to) to play and I like having the game box, call me sentimental.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Because your lazy? Hehe







Digital Distribution is a great option for those who don't have a game store near them but access to fast internet.

You can still reg your physical copy to origin (Actually you have to) to play and I like having the game box, call me sentimental.


This is the exact reason, I can download 10GB within like 2 hours, and the nearest game store for me is like 25 minutes away from my house (by car!).

Therefore, Origin and Steam are my best choices when it comes to gaming purchases.

By the way, on another side;

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/98791755838783488

Looks like the "48 hours head start" for Origin pre-orders could be a typo and might be longer than just 2 days, we'll wait and see.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


soiled21 Ryan Hall
@zh1nt0 Does the MoH LE and BF3 Origin Pre-Order have the same early access to the beta or will MoH still get first crack?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@soiled21 *Same early access*
http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/98756873330761728

There you go, MoH pre-order and BF3 pre-order people will be playing together.


+rep cookie for you.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L36*


Battlelog should be optional and origin should not required to play. Its a huge resource hog.


Origin is using less than steam on my rig, right now. I think you'll be ok buddy.









Origin is actually a lot better to use than I was expecting. Kind of like it.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Origin is using less than steam on my rig, right now. I think you'll be ok buddy.









Origin is actually a lot better to use than I was expecting. Kind of like it.










I think with Quad core computing hitting 2.4 GHZ+ and 8 GB ram, a 32-150 MB program running in the background will not take away ANY fps.

This isn't 1995 where we are all stuck with one core and one thread and 128 MB ram lol


----------



## james8

steam and it's overlay is the 2nd biggest ram hog besides the actual game .exe on my system.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


steam and it's overlay is the 2nd biggest ram hog besides the actual game .exe on my system.


And you have a freaking sandy bridge CPU and 8GB of ram. Again, I think you'll be ok.


----------



## dteg

i'm kinda scared that i'll like origin, because i was the same with steam. Never wanted to use it and now that i do i don't wanna switch. it might be the epitome of laziness but my main reason is still i don't wanna click 2 icons..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Origin is using less than steam on my rig, right now. I think you'll be ok buddy.









Origin is actually a lot better to use than I was expecting. Kind of like it.










I don't mind origin but i already have steam and don't want to micro manage accounts. I liked the layout of it and the looks. But i couldn't figure out how to change my account name







bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Mugabuga

Any news on what the BF3 case will be like? Is it a metal case, or just a DVD case?


----------



## dteg

i think only the book is in a steel case or something weird like that..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i think only the book is in a steel case or something weird like that..


When they say steelbook edition is the whole lot is inside a collectors case thing, I'll confirm that with EBgames.


----------



## james8

who knows, maybe after every single developer got their own version of a digital distribution program, we'll see yet ANOTHER program that unifies them into a single interface. (like meebo for all IM)








@higgins of course i'l be ok, i'm just stating some statistics








also, i like how under "currently playing" you put bf3 like it came out already


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14453495*
> i'm kinda scared that i'll like origin, because i was the same with steam. Never wanted to use it and now that i do i don't wanna switch. it might be the epitome of laziness but my main reason is still i don't wanna click 2 icons..


As of right now(Origin is still in beta) all you have to do is place a shortcut of the .exe of the game you bought from Origin on the desktop and run it from there. You don't even have to start Origin. I like that and I hope they don't change that. Sure they are going to implement facebook and all other sorts of nonsense into Origin, but if they keep it optional to use like it is now I have no problems with buying PC quality games there. As soon as they force Origin to be open whilst offering console content on a PC service I will







and forget about it.


----------



## dteg

console content???


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14456767*
> console content???


Console ports:

Need for speed: Hot Pursuit for instance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14456742*
> As of right now(Origin is still in beta) all you have to do is place a shortcut of the .exe of the game you bought from Origin on the desktop and run it from there.


You are able to do that on Steam as well


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14456767*
> console content???


"Console content" to me means finagling/offering supposed triple A games to PC without implementing its current technology. That's not Triple A its Cheapin' out. If there is SOOOO much money in consoles why not break off few bucks and do something constructive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14456841*
> You are able to do that on Steam as well


Every time I try that I have to Log in to Steam to make the game launch. What special steps are you taking?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14457162*
> Every time I try that I have to Log in to Steam to make the game launch. What special steps are you taking?


I just never open it, but i checked, i was wrong...

I exited steam then tried to launch BC2 and it said "connecting to account" lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14457202*
> I just never open it, but i checked, i was wrong...
> 
> I exited steam then tried to launch BC2 and it said "connecting to account" lol


The .exe's are tied to steam, and therefore you have to be logged into steam in order to play steam games. What he was saying is that you can use shortcuts on your desktop to launch the games instead of opening up steam and launching it from within there.


----------



## LocutusH

...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14457871*
> -snip-


Leaked information concerning the alpha build is not welcome in this thread. Please remove the image from your post.


----------



## LocutusH

...


----------



## dteg

i've got a copy so he can now


----------



## Drobomb

That 560Ti is a little beast! The 2Gb version in SLI would be sweet.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14457871*
> *snip*


No Sandy-bridge?

Dont they have them in Russia yet?


----------



## kcuestag

Don't you guys understand that the game is still under NDA?

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1079487-battlefield-3-alpha-nda.html

Come on guys, I'm tired of warning you.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14460400*
> Don't you guys understand that the game is still under NDA?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1079487-battlefield-3-alpha-nda.html
> 
> Come on guys, I'm tired of warning you.


Excuse me, but it was not Screenshots or in-game of anything...

anyone can data mine with a simple program and open up a .exe

Sorry, but your going a little to far now.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone can access any of these infos on the internet, just not on OCN...
There must be a reason, why this is good for OCN, deleting every bit of info, because of an NDA, wich none of us signed...


----------



## Console-hater

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Anyone can access any of these infos on the internet, just not on OCN...
There must be a reason, why this is good for OCN, deleting every bit of info, because of an NDA, *wich none of us signed*...


Oh really? Some of us have.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14457738*
> The .exe's are tied to steam, and therefore you have to be logged into steam in order to play steam games. What he was saying is that you can use shortcuts on your desktop to launch the games instead of opening up steam and launching it from within there.


Actually there are plenty of games you don't have to launch Steam to play. I've been launching GTA IV directly from it's .exe without having to open Steam.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Excuse me, but it was not Screenshots or in-game of anything...

anyone can data mine with a simple program and open up a .exe

Sorry, but your going a little to far now.


It contains information from the Alpha, thus breaking the NDA.

Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss this in private, as I won't be allowing off-topic on this thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Anyone can access any of these infos on the internet, just not on OCN...
There must be a reason, why this is good for OCN, deleting every bit of info, because of an NDA, wich none of us signed...


The thing is, we can't prove if you signed it or not, therefore, we're not allowing it for ANYONE.

Not until the NDA Expires.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Anyone can access any of these infos on the internet, just not on OCN...
There must be a reason, why this is good for OCN, deleting every bit of info, because of an NDA, wich none of us signed...


You may not have agreed to the NDA but there are many people that i know that did. DICE appreciated communities that did not promote leaked alpha information, and OCN (or at least this thread) will not promote any of it.

Not that difficult to comprehend, so stop posting any information or screenshots having to do with the alpha.


----------



## kcuestag

*kilrbe3*, that link contains leaked information from the Alpha.

Please refrain from posting it again.


----------



## kilrbe3

Oh lordy, you do need to grow up mate! haha im off for now, you made me laugh to much!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Oh lordy, you do need to grow up mate! haha im off for now, you made me laugh to much!


-_____- Dude. Really? You're implying that kcuestag is the one CHOOSING to remove leaked information that violates NDA? I think you're the one that needs some growing up. You're a member of a forum; you abide by the rules of those forums, or not be a part of the forum. Simple as that. OCN does not want to get into any legal trouble with EA/DICE. I'm sure if you knew how serious it is to breech an NDA you wouldn't want to be the one in the middle of a lawsuit.


----------



## Higgins

Some new tidbits.









*Specact skins revealed:
*


















*Origin pre-order beta clarified:*

Quote:



*Open Beta for Battlefield 3* (Origin Exclusive)

Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the _Open Beta_ for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only.


*Concerning battlelog:*










Also, new blog post going up today. I'll try and post it when they get it up.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


-_____- Dude. Really? You're implying that kcuestag is the one CHOOSING to remove leaked information that violates NDA? I think you're the one that needs some growing up. You're a member of a forum; you abide by the rules of those forums, or not be a part of the forum. Simple as that. OCN does not want to get into any legal trouble with EA/DICE. I'm sure if you knew how serious it is to breech an NDA you wouldn't want to be the one in the middle of a lawsuit.


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........-_-

EA/DICE going after a little old site like OCN? Right........ great logic there. Where reddit is 100million times bigger than OCN? Or other big name BF forums.

oh buddy, dont post those pics! somebody might get mad!


----------



## kcuestag

Those pictures are official from EA and posting a Twitter screenshot is not illegal.

Please stop being disrespectful, I approved Higgins' post, if you have any problem, feel free to discuss it with me via PM.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........-_-

EA/DICE going after a little old site like OCN? Right........ great logic there. Where reddit is 100million times bigger than OCN? Or other big name BF forums.

oh buddy, dont post those pics! somebody might get mad!


Ever heard of doing something on principle?

Besides, kcuestag is a mod, and therefore is required to abide by OCN rules more than you or I am.

Drop the conversation now.

EDIT: Fixed origin pre-order link.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh........-_-

EA/DICE going after a little old site like OCN? Right........ great logic there. Where reddit is 100million times bigger than OCN? Or other big name BF forums.

oh buddy, dont post those pics! somebody might get mad!


Do you realize how easy it is for a single person on OCN to report the posting to EA/DICE? You yourself could post something, report it to them, and lead to EA/DICE sending OCN a nice little message. You're lacking some common sense.


----------



## Sin100

Hey guys, just to clear something up. I'm sure most of you know this, but sometimes our community needs reminding of certain areas that Overclock.net represents and prides itself upon.

Overclock.net has never supported violations of any other community guidelines, end user license agreements, non-disclosure agreements, terms of services or any other service agreement, so why would we make an exception for EA/DICE?

We do not support a violation of a service agreement, internal or external, and we do not make any exceptions.


----------



## 8800Gamer

people take stuff on the internet too seriously wow....


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Some new tidbits.









*Concerning battlelog:*










Also, new blog post going up today. I'll try and post it when they get it up.


So Battlelog is actually how the game is going to be launched/played? That sucks.

I was just hoping that was an Alpha thing and that the real game would just be like a regular game menu (with Battlelog for stats and such). This also means that an internet connection will be required even for single player, which (like for Diablo 3) is a terrible idea.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...94859124625409


----------



## Higgins

Just posted on the Battlefield blog.

Quote:



There are a number of pre-order offers for Battlefield 3 available. Some countries have already announced their offers, while others will follow. Check with your favorite retailer/digital download service to see what offers they have available.

By mid-August, you should be able to find all of these items where they are supposed to be available. Here is what they all are and how to get them. We have also attached a handy FAQ on the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 at the bottom of this post.

BREAKDOWN OF ALL PRE-ORDER ITEMS FOR BATTLEFIELD 3

*Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand*
What it is: An entire themed expansion pack the size of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Vietnam.
Where to get: You will be eligible to download this expansion pack (once it is released) if you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition at Origin or at any retailer all over the world.
Available: The release date of Back to Karkand is not yet announced. This expansion pack is not on the disc and is not available on the launch date of the base game. Everyone (pre-orderers and those who buy it separately) will be able to start playing Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand at the same date.
Cost: At no extra charge with every pre-order of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition. You will be able to buy it separately for $14,99 if you don't pre-order (release date not yet announced).
More info: In this blog post.

*Physical Warfare Pack*
What it is: A set of three time-based exclusive items and one early weapon unlock for Battlefield 3.
Where to get: By pre-ordering Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin or at select retailers all over the world.
Available: Day 1 if you pre-order. You will get access to this content at no extra charge at a later date if you don't pre-order (date to be announced)
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at Origin and select retailers.
More info: In this blog post.

*SPECACT Kit Upgrade*
What it is: A set of 8 multiplayer skins, one for each class and side in Battlefield 3.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Dog Tag Pack*
What it is: A set of 10 unique in-game dog tags to choose from. Dog tags in Battlefield 3 serve as your in-game signature, displayed on screen every time you defeat an enemy. You can also claim the dog tag of your enemies via skillful stealth knife takedowns. This pre-order exclusive pack gives you 10 unique dog tag designs to complement the standard range in the game.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.
More info: In this blog post.

*Avatar Battlefield 3 Gear*
What it is: Battlefield 3 gear for your console avatar.
Where to get: At select retailers all over the world when you pre-order Battlefield 3: Limited Edition.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order at select retailers.

*Shotgun and Beret for Battlefield Play4Free*
What it is: An 870S shotgun and a beret for in-game use in our play-for-free title Battlefield Play4Free.
Where to get: By pre-ordering Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin.
Available: Day 1.
Cost: At no extra charge with your pre-order on Origin.
More info: In this blog post.

*48 Hour Early Access to the Open Beta*
What it is: A 2 day (48 hours) early access to the Battlefield 3 Open Beta starting in September 2011.
Where to get: By pre-ordering the digital download PC version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin or by being a first-hand Medal of Honor: Limited Edition or Medal of Honor: Tier 1 Edition player.
Available: 48 hours before the Open Beta goes public for everyone.

FAQ on the Open Beta

*How early is early access?*
Early access to the Open Beta is 48 hours before the public is allowed to enter.

*How will my early access to the Open Beta be delivered if I am eligible?*
This will be communicated later. Stay tuned.

*Who can participate in the Open Beta?*
The Battlefield 3 Open Beta will be available to all, on all platforms, in September.

*Can I get early access to the Open Beta by pre-ordering Battlefield 3 on Origin?*
Yes, if you pre-order the digital download PC version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin. This will also entitle you to the pre-order items Physical Warfare Pack plus the Shotgun and Beret for Battlefield Play4Free -- see above.

*I bought Medal of Honor Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition and was promised entry to the Battlefield 3 Beta -- is that a different Beta than the Open Beta just announced?*
No, it is the same Open Beta, but as a first-hand buyer of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, you will have 48 hours early access.

*What if I bought Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition as a digital download -- do I still get early access to the Open Beta?*
Yes.

*What are the exact dates for the Open Beta?*
The exact dates for the Open Beta will be announced later.

*What if I pre-ordered the digital download version of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition on Origin before they announced the early access to the Open Beta -- do I still get this early access?*
Yes.


Important information: MoH: LE owners and Origin pre-orders only grant 48 hour early access to the open/public beta. The closed beta is completely separate.


----------



## viperxz713

^^ nifty-doo


----------



## iLLGT3

Good info, thanks for posting.


----------



## Stikes

You know we all love you for keeping us up to date right higgins?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You know we all love you for keeping us up to date right higgins?


----------



## Ishinomori

MoH:LE owners are gonna be pissed if they only bought it for early access


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


MoH:LE owners are gonna be pissed if they only bought it for early access










same thing i said, i'd whine until i could get a refund lol, although that's HIGHLY unlikely..


----------



## Mugabuga

What does the dog tag pack have? I don't know where to preorder now.


----------



## dteg

as far as i can tell it makes dog tags look different from the normal bronze silver and gold versions... anyways i want the PWP but i still don't want to order from origin


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


What does the dog tag pack have? I don't know where to preorder now.










10 exclusive designs to choose as your "dog tag", people without this pre-order will have to choose from regular designs for their dog tag.

(this is the only pre-order bonus i dont know if it will be released at a later date for everyone else to buy)

illustration:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I have a feeling that the special dog tags will be the one truly exclusive pre-order special. I don't see them trying to sell those off for ~$5 or whatever price, unless it's maybe included with the Karkand pack or SPECACT skin kit. I'm still waiting it out until this dogtag tidbit is cleared up. There's still plenty of time to pre-order.







I sort of wanted to just pre-order on Gamestop's site so I can just pick up the game on release day, rather than wait for Amazon's shipping.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


*I have a feeling that the special dog tags will be the one truly exclusive pre-order special.* I don't see them trying to sell those off for ~$5 or whatever price, unless it's maybe included with the Karkand pack or SPECACT skin kit. I'm still waiting it out until this dogtag tidbit is cleared up. There's still plenty of time to pre-order.







I sort of wanted to just pre-order on Gamestop's site so I can just pick up the game on release day, rather than wait for Amazon's shipping.


i agree.

ive pre-ordered on amazon for now, since they dont charge me untill release, if there is any other pre-order i fancy more i can just cancel that.

BTW: amazon haz a quick shipping option (although they will charge you extra for that)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


i agree.

ive pre-ordered on amazon for now, since they dont charge me untill release, if there is any other pre-order i fancy more i can just cancel that.

BTW: amazon haz a quick shipping option (although they will charge you extra for that)


Yea no thanks. I'm spending $60 as it is and the only reason I'm supporting the $60 price is because it's Battlefield THREE. Otherwise, I'd find "other places" to get it much cheaper than that, like when I bought MW2 and BO for half price early after release.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14465735*
> i agree.
> 
> ive pre-ordered on amazon for now, since they dont charge me untill release, if there is any other pre-order i fancy more i can just cancel that.
> 
> BTW: amazon haz a quick shipping option (although they will charge you extra for that)


There will be other ways to acquire custom dog tags, they wouldn't do all that coding just for Amazon me thinks


----------



## USFORCES

What I really want to see is a jet video!


----------



## cusideabelincoln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;14466159*
> What I really want to see is a jet video!


And then a video of people spawn camping for the jet!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14466140*
> There will be other ways to acquire custom dog tags, they wouldn't do all that coding just for Amazon me thinks


you cant customize the dogtags yourself. they have exclusive designs, thats it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14467079*
> you cant customize the dogtags yourself. they have exclusive designs, thats it.


he said other ways to acquire custom tags he never said anything about customizing them yourself what he's saying is that other people besides amazon might have them at one point or another..


----------



## james8

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=37422&sid=38507b3e6bf521bf97518281bf4d4a77

i like that post.
i also like how he put "batterfield" instead of battlefield. sounds like a parody


----------



## Squirrel

Not sure whether it's been mentioned but I just got an email that said all Alpha players can get either ME2, Dead Space 2 or MoH free if they pre-order the Limited Edition on Origin.


----------



## N7-OC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cusideabelincoln;14466840*
> And then a video of people spawn camping for the jet!


And then a video of some guy taking off in the jet, & friendly fire is on, so his jet's wings clip everyone at 200mph, teamkilling them all. Instant perma ban!
BF2 J-10, anyone?


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got the email sweet!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;14467727*
> Not sure whether it's been mentioned but I just got an email that said all Alpha players can get either ME2, Dead Space 2 or MoH free if they pre-order the Limited Edition on Origin.


preorder the limited edition what...


----------



## Hawk777th

Bf3.


----------



## kilrbe3

Ya I just got that email..

Preordered BF3 3 hrs ago..

Instantly went on Origin live chat, "Dameion" Said two words to me.

"OK"
"Nope"

Went like this;
"Hey, I pre-ordered BF3 about 3hrs ago"
"OK"
"before I got the email for being part of Alpha, is there any chance I can cancel it and get this offer or get one game added to my account"
"Nope"
"Any reason why?"
... No response...
"Great Support EA, keep up the fails"


----------



## Hawk777th

Fail wow! Try another rep!


----------



## dteg

that's just sad..


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14467829*
> Fail wow! Try another rep!


In line now, and will copy and paste the previous convo, to show what his coworkers are like


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squirrel;14467727*
> Not sure whether it's been mentioned but I just got an email that said all Alpha players can get either ME2, Dead Space 2 or MoH free if they pre-order the Limited Edition on Origin.


I have all of those games except MoH

...don't want MoH


----------



## Techboy10

Just got my email.

I already have ME2, don't want MoH, but I'm not a horror person at all so I probably won't enjoy Dead Space 2.

Although if I don't do it at all it will seem like a waste...


----------



## dteg

can't you get the code and then just auction it off? or is it one of those horrible things where its tied to your account..


----------



## thiru

Good thing none of those games appeal to me or I'd have regretted giving my code away.


----------



## Higgins

Link to anyone who wants it.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbpage.BF3&sourceid=eag3024?om_u=2323895838&om_i=_BOO0eZB8cqABMG


----------



## dteg

i don't want any of those games either =[


----------



## adgame

What happen if i pre-order, i will automatically get the limited edition with the 4 map?
Is it possible to pre-order the normal version?
Just wondering if I can pay lower then 59.99$ (for the physical copy)


----------



## dteg

i think 59.99 is the lowest price you're gonna see unless you buy off one of those shady cdkey sites..


----------



## adgame

so the only one we can pre-order is the limited edition at 59.99
If I dont pre-order am I gonna get a standard edition for lower price ?


----------



## dteg

not for the first couple months after the release.... you're paying the standard edition price and they're giving u a free game, free expansion pack and 1 other bonus in the PWP pack; thats an epic deal..


----------



## adgame

ok ill pre-order then


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14467797*
> Ya I just got that email..
> 
> Preordered BF3 3 hrs ago..
> 
> Instantly went on Origin live chat, "Dameion" Said two words to me.
> 
> "OK"
> "Nope"
> 
> Went like this;
> "Hey, I pre-ordered BF3 about 3hrs ago"
> "OK"
> "before I got the email for being part of Alpha, is there any chance I can cancel it and get this offer or get one game added to my account"
> "Nope"
> "Any reason why?"
> ... No response...
> "Great Support EA, keep up the fails"


You have every right to cancel a pre-order. Try again and just state that you want to cancel your pre-order, don't mention the Alpha tester deal for the free game. Just have your order canceled and place a new one with the special deal.


----------



## Techboy10

Just pre-ordered it myself. Wasn't planning on doing it for a while (and didn't really want to get it on Origin) but I got Dead Space 2 for free so I said what the hell.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


What I really want to see is a jet video!


This should hold you for now:



























I fixed the colors in the Metro gameplay gifs as well: http://www.overclock.net/14405081-post5241.html


----------



## thiru

Just got an email from Dice:

Quote:



We just wanted to update you on our progress with Battlefield 3. We just completed the Alpha Trial and it was a resounding success. We were able to perform a number of server-related tests, including load testing our back end. As a result of everyone's feedback, we're making a ton of exciting changes to the game. You'll get to check out our progress for yourself in the Open Beta coming this fall, and you will have *priority access*.


I have no idea why I would have 'priority access' since I don't have MOH LE or pre-ordered on Origin. Unless it's just for the normal beta part of the beta.


----------



## kcuestag

Went on LIVE chat and asked about those free games, they asked me for an email screenshot so she could see it, sad thing is, I didn't recieve any email yet so I can't do it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Just got an email from Dice:

I have no idea why I would have 'priority access' since I don't have MOH LE or pre-ordered on Origin.


I didn't get that email.









Now that you mention it, doesn't sound good, they just kinda revealed the BETA dates..

Fall starts on September 23rd, and I doubt they'll have a beta going through October, so probably last week of September is when the BETA will be held.

That's a bit dissapointing, I was expecting to try it before F1 2011 came out.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Went on LIVE chat and asked about those free games, they asked me for an email screenshot so she could see it, sad thing is, I didn't recieve any email yet so I can't do it.









I didn't get that email.









Now that you mention it, doesn't sound good, they just kinda revealed the BETA dates..

Fall starts on September 23rd, and I doubt they'll have a beta going through October, so probably last week of September is when the BETA will be held.

That's a bit dissapointing, I was expecting to try it before F1 2011 came out.


They said at E3 or right after either one that Public beta be Sept 11 2011. Then they release "TBA" yesterday in their post. Ima guess the TBA is either get you more hyped or they dont know if be ready by Sept 11 or not.

I cant find a source on Sept 11 date on the web anymore, but I swear it was told at E3 or shortly after. I would say anywhere from 11th-25th is when its released, and probably be a week or so long beta.

Later they make it though, more its just gonna turn into BC2 beta.. where basically no bugs where changed from beta to retail. Because they called it a beta instead of a demo....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


They said at E3 or right after either one that Public beta be Sept 11 2011. Then they release "TBA" yesterday in their post. Ima guess the TBA is either get you more hyped or they dont know if be ready by Sept 11 or not.

I cant find a source on Sept 11 date on the web anymore, but I swear it was told at E3 or shortly after. I would say anywhere from 11th-25th is when its released, and probably be a week or so long beta.

Later they make it though, more its just gonna turn into BC2 beta.. where basically no bugs where changed from beta to retail. Because they called it a beta instead of a demo....


Actually that last part is not true, they did fix lots of stuff from the BETA to the Final game, like the bullet registry (Hitbox). They also did a nice 40% improvement in performance without any quality loss.

Of course it is a console port and could have been much better, but no way the final game was same as the BETA, they did fix many bugs actually.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Actually that last part is not true, they did fix lots of stuff from the BETA to the Final game, like the bullet registry (Hitbox). They also did a nice 40% improvement in performance without any quality loss.


I Agree, BC2 performance went up a lot on the retail game compared to the beta and remember a couple of bugs being fixed also.


----------



## Stikes

We willnever see the game look THAT bad ever again, mainly because it was running in dx 9 that is unsupported in the final build. Game will be MUCH better oct 25th


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


We willnever see the game look THAT bad ever again, mainly because it was running in dx 9 that is unsupported in the final build. Game will be MUCH better oct 25th










Not really, the Alpha was running at DX11, but the textures were all on low (Although DX11 illumination was damn great!). They wanted to test the load on the servers.









However, like you said, the graphics should be better overall in the BETA or at least in the Final Game.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Just got an email from Dice:

I have no idea why I would have *'priority access'* since I don't have MOH LE or pre-ordered on Origin. Unless it's just for the normal beta part of the beta.


Doesn't mean early access.

This is what I was wondering, open Beta is likely to e popular, so your participation in the Alpha guarantees you a spot in the open beta, good to hear... For people that got in the alpha at least :-(


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Doesn't mean early access.

This is what I was wondering, open Beta is likely to e popular, so your participation in the Alpha guarantees you a spot in the open beta, good to hear... For people that got in the alpha at least :-(


I didn't participate in the beta, I gave my key away.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I didn't participate in the beta, I gave my key away.


But it was originally sent to THAT email


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


But it was originally sent to THAT email


This


----------



## Reloaded83

New blog up:

http://www.ea.com/uk/news/battlefield-3-battleblog5

Couple of interesting points:

Quote:



For jets, do you go with Maverick ATG missiles to take out tanks or AA missiles to dogfight airborne threats? With your Engineer, do you bring your anti-tank or your anti-air RPG launcher?


----------



## Higgins

New blog entry out.

Source.

Quote:











_Battlefield 3 will be the deepest shooter in DICE history. Read on for the full story on how we will reward skill and dedication, and how our flexible unlock and customization system allows you to tailor the game for your personal play style._

"Battlefield players are among the most loyal out there. Our games are literally played for years by our hardcore fans, and we want to actively support that. There should always be something left to achieve in Battlefield 3."

Valerian Noghin and Fredrik Thylander are Persistence Designers on Battlefield 3. They're the guys making sure you will have as much fun with the game in 2013 as on launch day.

Back in 2005, Battlefield 2 was one of the first shooters to introduce a deep persistence system to add that extra layer of tasty rewards and unlocks to keep players returning to the battlefield for hundreds of hours. With Battlefield 3, we are pulling all the stops. Compared to Battlefield: Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3 will have more than 10 times the hardware unlocks spread over weapons, weapons attachments, gadgets, and a huge unlock tree for vehicles alone.

*Skill and dedication equal rewards*
On top of these ingame hardware items, players will also be richly rewarded with medals, ribbons and service stars displaying their skill, commitment, and teamplay prowess. You will be rewarded handsomely in Battlefield 3 for exemplary skill, such as capturing X amount of bases in one round. Excellent teamplayers who keep the team's vehicles in mint condition and revive fallen comrades will not go unnoticed either. These type of skill-driven rewards are typically handed out in the form of ribbons, and good players can often get more than one ribbon in a single round.









_From top left to bottom right: Assault Rifle Ribbon (7 assault rifle kills in a round), Nemesis Ribbon (2 nemesis kills), MVP Ribbon (be the best player in a round), Ace Squad Ribbon (be part of the best squad in a round), Medical Efficiency Ribbon (5 revives in a round), and finally the Air Warfare Ribbon (6 air kills in a round)._

Winning a round for the team should always be the priority, so we are making sure that even when players are chasing their personal achievements, they are contributing to the overall battle. You will also be rewarded for true dedication and commitment, such as playing x amount of hours as a U.S. soldier. These honors come in the form of the much harder to get medals. They are typically given at specific milestones in your career.

There are a large number of ranks in Battlefield 3, similar to Battlefield: Bad Company 2. Your rank badge is a quick measure of your overall progress in the game. And even if you hit the max rank, there is always more glory to strive for with the new concept of Service Stars that we are introducing in Battlefield 3.

*Service Stars challenge the hardcore*
Even getting your first Service Star would be a major achievement. But keep playing, and you will be eligible for even further promotion by getting Service Stars added to your weapon skill badge, your vehicle, your kit, and your overall rank. Anytime your kill card is displayed, everyone will see exactly how experienced you are with your current equipment. The ultimate bragging right would be for a player to be awarded the rank of Colonel with 100 Service Stars attached, and to have 100 stars in all weapons, kits, and vehicles. Getting there will be a massive task - consider that a challenge!









The design philosophy behind the unlocks in Battlefield 3 is pretty sweet. We basically give you more hardware to play with for doing what you love to do. Case in point: Using gun X will give you more upgrades specifically for that gun. Playing with a kit and vehicle earns more upgrades for that kit and that vehicle. In addition, all XP gained also goes towards your overall rank, which in turn unlocks new weapons, specializations, and camouflages usable by any class.









_From left to right: Maintenance Medal (obtain the Maintenance Ribbon 50 times), Marksman Medal (obtain the Marksman Ribbon 50 times), and the U.S. Army Service Medal (spend 100 hours in the U.S. Army.)_

*Play Battlefield 3 your way*
The mantra we keep coming back to when designing Battlefield 3 is "play it your way". What that means is there's an unprecedented flexibility in how you tailor your kits. The playable classes are not rigidly defined in what they are supposed to play like. While all four classes in Battlefield 3 (Assault, Engineer, Support, Recon) start out with everything they need to be an efficient soldier in the field, it is totally up to you and your personal preferences how you want to tailor them.

Take the Assault class, for example. As you may know by now, this is now the class that has the ability to equip both a defibrillator and medkit for frontline medic abilities. But if you would prefer to switch your add-ons to, say, an underslung grenade launcher with 40mm grenades, go ahead! That will give you an Assault soldier with a more offensive set of capabilities than the player who opts for the default medic approach.

*Tactical unlocks force you to choose the right loadout for you*
That's the way all of the unlocks and upgrades work. They are specifically designed to be tactical in nature, forcing you to choose loadout based on the map and situation. Do you go for the heavy barrel for your assault rifle? It gives added accuracy for single shots, but at the cost of stronger recoil in burst fire/full auto mode. A standard assault rifle can be modified into a long range accurate weapon or for close quarter, almost SMG-like, combat. For jets, do you go with Maverick ATG missiles to take out tanks or AA missiles to dogfight airborne threats? With your Engineer, do you bring your anti-tank or your anti-air RPG launcher?

In short, we think there has never been a better time to be a Battlefield gamer, no matter your play style.


EDIT: Sniped while getting my formatting right.


----------



## Reloaded83

Hehe I had to try and beat ya to ONE at least.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



camouflage usable by any class


Niiiice!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Niiiice!


Medic wookies?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Medic wookies?


They're around already!


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*


New blog up:

http://www.ea.com/uk/news/battlefield-3-battleblog5

Couple of interesting points:


Can't wait!!!


----------



## Higgins

You Tube  



 
Awesome video if I haven't already posted it.


----------



## doomlord52

The encoding on that vid sucks - the dark areas are super pixelated.

However, its a good video.


----------



## XxRZxX

I like eating spaghetti!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxRZxX;14476344*
> I like eating spaghetti!


i see the relevance in this post


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14474636*
> New blog entry out.
> 
> EDIT: Sniped while getting my formatting right.


I'm sure someone will have all these unlocked after about a week.


----------



## dteg

sleeping only 1 hour a day and 30mins for food sure..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

10/25 is a Tuesday which really REALLY sucks. I have 6 vacation days left at work. Using 1 on 8/17, 2 on 9/28 and 9/29, then have 3 left. Maybe I'll use them for 10/26-28 to have a nice long start with BF3. Edit: Actually, that's perfect, because 10/25 I'd pick up the game after work and play through the whole night and following 5 days with the weekend.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> introducing origin, powered by ea
> the name of your ea account has changed. Going forward, your ea account will be called an origin™ account. Your login and password are the same, and all ea account information is in your origin account.


booooooooooooo


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14475922*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmJtyhIuRpg
> 
> Awesome video if I haven't already posted it.


Hell yeah!

Love the super slo-mo!


----------



## calavera

Everything's better in slo-mo!

I finally ended up pre-ordering BF3. yay


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;14478570*
> Everything's better in slo-mo!
> 
> I finally ended up pre-ordering BF3. yay


You should watch the TV-series "Spartacus", it has alot of slo-mo! lol


----------



## Blackops_2

If you like that check out more of Blackmill's music. While evil beauty goes great with the video of BF3 they have more awesome songs.

Any news on beta release date?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14479123*
> If you like that check out more of Blackmill's music. While evil beauty goes great with the video of BF3 they have more awesome songs.
> 
> Any news on beta release date?


No, no specific date about the BETA, else it'd be everywhere in this thread by now.


----------



## Stikes

Is it sad If I track this thread more then even the general PC GAMES forum? Yes. Do I love it? yes.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14479235*
> Is it sad If I track this thread more then even the general PC GAMES forum? Yes. Do I love it? yes.


I track this thread more than all OCN together.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14479295*
> I track this thread more than all OCN together.


----------



## Zackcy

Hmmm........


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14478709*
> You should watch the TV-series "Spartacus", it has alot of slo-mo! lol


Among other things


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14479171*
> No, no specific date about the BETA, else it'd be everywhere in this thread by now.


I just wish they would tell us the date instead of September. IDK why i just wanna know.


----------



## Higgins

EA and Destructoid are giving away 20 BF3 pre-orders.

http://www.ea.com/news/origin-challenges-destructoid-and-gives-away-battlefield-3
Quote:


> Watch as the Origin team takes on the folks behind the popular gaming website Destructoid in a brutal round of Battlefield: Bad Company 2. If the Destructoid team wins, their fans will be graced with 20 free pre-order copies of Battlefield 3!


----------



## james8

^what if i already preordered?
guess i'll sell the code to a buddy


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^what if i already preordered?
guess i'll *sell* the code to a *buddy*










Those two bolded words contradict


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The .exe's are tied to steam, and therefore you have to be logged into steam in order to play steam games. What he was saying is that you can use shortcuts on your desktop to launch the games instead of opening up steam and launching it from within there.


Yeah pretty much. With Steam you are forced to use their software. As of yet Origin does not require that.

If you buy a game from Steam and find the .exe and make a Desktop shortcut, its required you log in to steam first to be able to play the game.

If you buy a game from Origin and find the .exe and make a Desktop shortcut, the game runs as if you bought a disk version of the game. No need for unnecessary overhead and bloat.

I'm pretty sure EA is planning on adding overhead and bloat to Origin, but I hope they keep it optional like it is now.

For example: if someone wants to use the features of Origin, log in to Origin and launch the game from there, it they don't, just start the game from a Desktop .exe and play.

For me steam was cool at first, like 6 years ago, but now in a way steam makes me feel locked in its grip. I'm kinda glad BF3 won't be on Steam.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


For me steam was cool at first, like 6 years ago, but now in a way steam makes me feel locked in its grip. I'm kinda glad BF3 won't be on Steam.


----------



## kilrbe3

Kinda agree with Drobomb on this one, just because Origin allows you to change where to install the game, and put on SSD and some games can run without origin. STEAM is great, its pwnage, but there is another dog in the park now. D2D never really counted.... we kinda know why.... it well, you know.. ^_^

so i welcome Origin, you can turn off all the overlay crap if you like, and just make it plain.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Kinda agree with Drobomb on this one, just because Origin allows you to change where to install the game, and put on SSD and some games can run without origin. STEAM is great, its pwnage, but there is another dog in the park now. D2D never really counted.... we kinda know why.... it well, you know.. ^_^

so i welcome Origin, you can turn off all the overlay crap if you like, and just make it plain.


I may be the only one but I'll take ORIGIN with ANY game they make the Battlelog work with, its feels VERY next gen shooter, really enjoy it!


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*



















Its shocking I know, but Episode 3 (or whatever they decide to call it) will never surface if Gabe keeps mooching doughnut money from Devs greater than him.

With all the juicy information about BF3 I've read in the last 3 pages of this thread I'd rather buy it from Origin than pay the middleman.


----------



## Higgins

Origin isn't the nightmare I was expecting. It works like you'd expect and has a built in friend/chat system. If the friends system is better than BC2, i'll have nothing to complain about really.


----------



## dteg

id rather the middle man just to keep all my games in one place... if origin isn't required to be running when BF3 is fully released then by all means let it rain.. but i don't want the overlay to be necessary, i've already got 1 program in steam doing it i really don't want another...


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14482269*
> id rather the middle man just to keep all my games in one place... if origin isn't required to be running when BF3 is fully released then by all means let it rain.. but i don't want the overlay to be necessary, i've already got 1 program in steam doing it i really don't want another...


I can identify with that. I could go on and on about it but I'd rather not derail this awesome thread.


----------



## DZSlasher

I wish they would release the official minimum and recommended specs for the game. It would really help. I know are some specs posted for people who were/are in the alpha but I want the full system specs.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DZSlasher;14482823*
> I wish they would release the official minimum and recommended specs for the game. It would really help. I know are some specs posted for people who were/are in the alpha but I want the full system specs.


Until end of Beta any specs you get now would be pointless due to streamlining in next few months, of course blanket specs are obviously quad core cpu and dx 10/11 GPU that can run BFBC2 at a decent frame rate.


----------



## Zackcy

I don't really see why soooo many people want this game to be on Steam.

I mean I love buying cheap single player games on Steam. Hell, I love buying any type of cheap game on Steam. Thing is, I couldn't care less if a online multiplayer game was coming to Steam or not. I always buy retail. Have all my games on a separate drive so if I did have to reformat, games would still be there.

I mean, you can't join on friends through Steam in games like BC2. I don't check Steam to see if I can find someone on my friends list to play BC2. I use BC2 limited friend system list.

If all games could have Steam play like C.S or TF2, then Steam would be the indisputable choice.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14483639*
> I don't really see why soooo many people want this game to be on Steam.
> 
> I mean I love buying cheap single player games on Steam. Hell, I love buying any type of cheap game on Steam. Thing is, I couldn't care less if a online multiplayer game was coming to Steam or not. I always buy retail. Have all my games on a separate drive so if I did have to reformat, games would still be there.
> 
> I mean, you can't join on friends through Steam in games like BC2. I don't check Steam to see if I can find someone on my friends list to play BC2. I use BC2 limited friend system list.
> 
> If all games could have Steam play like C.S or TF2, then Steam would be the indisputable choice.


BC2's friend list is fail, 20 friend limit. My main reason for wanting BF3 on Steam is I have 100+ games on my account. I've moved my entire game library to Steam as it makes re-installing my games extremely easy anytime I reformat or get a new build. I rebought Bf2 on Steam for that reason. I grow tired of "the old" such as having physical retail boxes laying around that I'll never look at. I can use that space for much better things like my accessories.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14483810*
> BC2's friend list is fail, 20 friend limit. My main reason for wanting BF3 on Steam is I have 100+ games on my account. I've moved my entire game library to Steam as it makes re-installing my games extremely easy anytime I reformat or get a new build. I rebought Bf2 on Steam for that reason. I grow tired of "the old" such as having physical retail boxes laying around that I'll never look at. I can use that space for much better things like my accessories.


Its not facebook, to have everyone on your list who crosses your way on the street


----------



## Drobomb

Come on guys, Steam was getting absurd.

Steam: Enabling console content on PC since 2008. Key features: GFWL overlays overlaying your steam overlay. Thanks Dawg.

Hello Origin.


----------



## BacsiLove

When is beta coming for all the people that pre-order?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14485095*
> When is beta coming for all the people that pre-order?


September. And you only get 48 hours before its OPEN beta


----------



## kcuestag

Same question being asked over and over every day...

Come on guys, read the main page at least.

Origin pre-orders get 2 days early-access to the BETA, which should be sometime in September.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14485123*
> Same question being asked over and over every day...
> 
> Come on guys, read the main page at least.
> 
> Origin pre-orders get 2 days early-access to the BETA, which should be sometime in September.


Almost 500 pages in this post, I don't expect anyone to dig through that. This post is for Battlefield 3 info and Q/A's. As a forum moderator you should understand this basic principal.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Almost 500 pages in this post, I don't expect anyone to dig through that. This post is for Battlefield 3 info and Q/A's. As a forum moderator you should understand this basic principal.










I didn't ask him to search through the 500 pages, but search through page 1 post 1;

*Details*:
*Platforms*: PC, Xbox 360, and Playstation 3
*Release date*: October 25, 2011
*Open beta date: September 2011*
*Engine*: Frostbite 2.0
*DirectX version*: 10/11
No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
64 player multiplayer
Single player / co-op campaign
*Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula.*
Either ways, it is completely normal, happens in all Forums.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Almost 500 pages in this post, I don't expect anyone to dig through that. This post is for Battlefield 3 info and Q/A's. As a forum moderator you should understand this basic principal.










Higgins isn't lazy, he updates the OP with new info.


----------



## Zackcy

Whoa have been playing with Mr.Daniel Matros. Even talked to him for quite a bit. He confirmed dinosaurs







.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Gamers can pre-order Battlefield 3 at Origin.com as well as over 100 digital retailers worldwide. EA offers games to all major download services. Unfortunately, Steam has adopted a set of restrictive terms of service which limit how developers interact with customers to deliver patches and other downloadable content. No other download service has adopted these practices.


well if it wasn't fully confirmed it sure is now..

SOURCE


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14486555*
> well if it wasn't fully confirmed it sure is now..
> 
> SOURCE


Yeah same thing happened with Mass Effect, Its all about DLC and how they are allowed to sell/process it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14486589*
> Yeah same thing happened with Mass Effect, Its all about DLC and how they are allowed to sell/process it.


That and patches/updates.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14485316*
> I didn't ask him to search through the 500 pages, but search through page 1 post 1;
> 
> *Details*:
> 
> *Platforms*: PC, Xbox 360, and Playstation 3
> *Release date*: October 25, 2011
> *Open beta date: September 2011*
> *Engine*: Frostbite 2.0
> *DirectX version*: 10/11
> No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
> 64 player multiplayer
> Single player / co-op campaign
> *Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula.*
> Either ways, it is completely normal, happens in all Forums.


I was going to say. Pretty sure I had put the Open beta date in the OP weeks ago. Rumored open beta date is the 12th IIRC, but its confirmed for September and I'll keep the OP as official as possible (save rumored system specs to curb all the CAN MY PC RUN BF3? questions).










EDIT:

All Battlefield (plus other) games at $5 on origin until Tuesday the 9th. (BF2 Complete, 2142 Deluxe, BC2, BC2:V)

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbpage.summersale


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14486379*
> Whoa have been playing with Mr.Daniel Matros. Even talked to him for quite a bit. He confirmed dinosaurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, I thought I noticed a name in the TS. I was there as well for a bit as well, glad to hear dinosaurs will be added


----------



## dteg

BF3 is awesome and i didn't have anything else written here you were seeing things


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14488274*
> BF3 is awesome and i didn't have anything else written here you were seeing things


I thought I saw things, looks like I didnt.


----------



## JAM3S121

I wonder if veteran status will give you some early weapons? Like in BFBC2 didn't it get you like the m1 garand or something? They should let you choose one gadget you want to unlock early or something for every 2 points of veteran that would be cool and a good reward for the people who have bought all the older games of the series.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;14488604*
> I wonder if veteran status will give you some early weapons? Like in BFBC2 didn't it get you like the m1 garand or something? They should let you choose one gadget you want to unlock early or something for every 2 points of veteran that would be cool and a good reward for the people who have bought all the older games of the series.


I expect veteran to unlock something, but one thing at the most. I've been able to get EA chat to give me all the veteran status I wanted with zero proof of purchase or heckling.


----------



## JAM3S121

I was able too also Higgins, but I actually had my cd keys for battlefield 2142 and 1943 right to me.. lol.

Just think it would be cool, they said there would be more gagdets and unlocks in battleifeld 3 then bc2 right?


----------



## dteg

there better be because all the unlocks in BC2 were done by level 25..


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14488692*
> there better be because all the unlocks in BC2 were done by level 25..


or before that...

was too easy.. but BF2 took forever to rank up but had unlocks kinda easy.

hope BF3 finds a nice balance.


----------



## Higgins

Conquest + Jets being shown at Gamescon 2011.









http://www.gamersspot.com/?controller=news&op=view-news&news_id=92658
Quote:


> Dice has today revealed that in just over a weeks time at Gamescom 2011 they will be showing off the first footage of Battlefield 3's Conquest Mode and we will finally get to see the games Jets in action.
> 
> Dice's General Manager, Karl-Magnus Troedsson revealed the information via his Twitter account;
> "Just experienced some awesome Conquest action - #BF3 is getting ready for #gamescom!"
> 
> When asked by a fan whether we would get to see the Jets that were promised for the mode in action he replied with a very telling "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".
> 
> So it would seem that we can prepare for some brand new footage of Battlefield 3 in just over a weeks time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
> Gamescom 2011 will be held from 17 to 21 August 2011


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14489097*
> Conquest + Jets being shown at Gamescon 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamersspot.com/?controller=news&op=view-news&news_id=92658


if you look a few pages back poopa posted some gifs of that same image look pretty epic..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14471700*
> This should hold you for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the colors in the Metro gameplay gifs as well: http://www.overclock.net/14405081-post5241.html


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14489097*
> Conquest + Jets being shown at Gamescon 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gamersspot.com/?controller=news&op=view-news&news_id=92658


Awesome Find....jets!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14489176*
> if you look a few pages back poopa posted some gifs of that same image look pretty epic..


Yeah, that shot is absolutely epic.

Probably going to just stand on the carrier just to hear the jets scream overhead to reload.


----------



## james8

i need to hone my piloting skill. still getting these embarrassing crashes in bfbc2 with helly


----------



## dteg

i need to buy a gameport - usb adapter and start practicing with this joystick. honestly i've sucked at EVERY flying game i've ever tried (except maybe dark void) so the amount of practice i'm going to need is ridiculous


----------



## james8

I do have a joystick for Flight Simulator X, but in BFBC2, the axes seems to be inversed. (so when i rotate left, the plane move right, when i increase throttle, the plane dive and crash)
BF3 better have nice support for joysticks >:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14489856*
> I do have a joystick for Flight Simulator X, but in BFBC2, the axes seems to be inversed. (so when i rotate left, the plane move right, when i increase throttle, the plane dive and crash)
> BF3 better have nice support for joysticks >:


Same thing here, I have a very nice wireless Logitech joystick but the back rotation on the heli's are inversed so I can't really fly with it, so I stick to mouse.

Let's hope BF3 has that fixed so I can use it for heli's and jets.


----------



## dteg

in BC2 just go into settings go to flying and check the switch axes box..


----------



## mtbiker033

i caved in and pre-ordered bf3 today on origin!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


in BC2 just go into settings go to flying and check the switch axes box..


That doesn't fix it, that was the first thing I tried.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


i caved in and pre-ordered bf3 today on origin!


Nice one!


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14490050*
> i caved in and pre-ordered bf3 today on origin!


Same. I don't remember the last time I bought a game for full price...

I seriously can't wait to play some Karkand again!


----------



## falcon26

I wonder how well a 6870 will preform in the game once its released...


----------



## Blackops_2

Flying in BC2 feels very restricted to me I can't stand it. Chopper wise anyway.


----------



## Stikes

I Really *REALLY* hope they change helo controls/feel from BFBC2 back to the way it was in Battlefield 2. It was harder to control but you had a *TON* more maneuverability and it felt more real and WAY more fun.

Also: Mouse and keyboard suck, go grab a 30$ Joystick, You'll never go back!


----------



## Zackcy

If I can't do a barrel roll with a fully loaded Blackhawk I'll be


----------



## dteg

i need the adapter but the cheapest ones are like 10-14 bucks that's ridiculous...almost worth buying a new joystick but i checked amazon and ebay and the joystick i have even though its about 9 years old is still worth about 50bucks..


----------



## Krud

Im thinking of gettin my preorder from best buy for the skins, think they will be released later?

Sent from my dual-core Atrix phone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krud;14490752*
> Im thinking of gettin my preorder from best buy for the skins, think they will be released later?
> 
> Sent from my dual-core Atrix phone using Tapatalk


yes they will, like BC2 was.


----------



## Stikes

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dteg*   i need the adapter but the cheapest ones are like 10-14 bucks that's ridiculous...almost worth buying a new joystick but i checked amazon and ebay and the joystick i have even though its about 9 years old is still worth about 50bucks..  
I've gotten 2 of these over the years and they work AMAZINGLY, plus its under 30$ with free shipping!!

  Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics
 Older joysticks loose their feel and tend not to bounce back to center mass as well, if at all.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I've gotten 2 of these over the years and they work AMAZINGLY, plus its under 30$ with free shipping!!

Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics

Older joysticks loose their feel and tend not to bounce back to center mass as well, if at all.


+1 for this as well. Its a great joystick, have had mine for years and years still going strong.


----------



## dteg

that's the one i have its a Gravis Blackhawk

i haven't used it in probably 5-6 years? so its just as snappy as if it were brand new


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


that's the one i have its a Gravis Blackhawk

i haven't used it in probably 5-6 years? so its just as snappy as if it were brand new


Serial port eh? Oldschool!

Think there is a 64 bit driver for that in windows 7??


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Serial port eh? Oldschool!

Think there is a 64 bit driver for that in windows 7??


i did some digging and if you buy the gameport PCI-E adapter then chances of you getting drivers + them working is about 5%; but if you get the gameport to USB adapter the pc just reads it as USB and it works =/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I've gotten 2 of these over the years and they work AMAZINGLY, plus its under 30$ with free shipping!!

Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics

Older joysticks loose their feel and tend not to bounce back to center mass as well, if at all.



I had the wireless version of that one. Think someone threw it out though.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I had the wireless version of that one. Think someone threw it out though.










:O oh i'd be mad; especially if it was my money spent buying it..


----------



## jacobrjett

I think they should have a limit too the snipers in certain game modes in BF3. 
For example, if its a rush game, the attacking team should only be allowed 1 sniper or something.

Because seriously, in BFBC2 all everyone ever does is go recon and camp like a puss.

Seriously its pissing me off, the amount of people who think that they are good at the game because they can get a 5-1 k/d when they hide in a bush with a gay sniper like a puss, making it harder for the rest of us to capture the objective.

I think that there are going too be a TON of COD players drowning this game, and going too try and play it like its cod (quickscoping, knifers, tubers) and think its about trying too make cool moves, not trying too win the game.

Hopefully theres an option for dedicated servers, too only allow players with a veteran status or something.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I think they should have a limit too the snipers in certain game modes in BF3. 
For example, if its a rush game, the attacking team should only be allowed 1 sniper or something.

Because seriously, in BFBC2 all everyone ever does is go recon and camp like a puss.

Seriously its pissing me off, the amount of people who think that they are good at the game because they can get a 5-1 k/d when they hide in a bush with a gay sniper like a puss, making it harder for the rest of us to capture the objective.

I think that there are going too be a TON of COD players drowning this game, and going too try and play it like its cod (quickscoping, knifers, tubers) and think its about trying too make cool moves, not trying too win the game.

Hopefully theres an option for dedicated servers, too only allow players with a veteran status or something.


depends on who you play with.. at times during rush i do camp with a sniper rifle, but solely for the point of protecting the bombs after they've been planted and protecting the planters.. Honestly sometimes its just more than 1 sniper can handle..

the veteran status is an epic idea though i'd love that.. should be 2+ though just for all those CoDers who bought BC2 when it was dirt cheap..


----------



## //MPower

I snipe to win, and that's only if I deem it necessary and useful.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


depends on who you play with.. at times during rush i do camp with a sniper rifle, but solely for the point of protecting the bombs after they've been planted and protecting the planters.. Honestly sometimes its just more than 1 sniper can handle..

the veteran status is an epic idea though i'd love that.. should be 2+ though just for all those CoDers who bought BC2 when it was dirt cheap..


I get what you mean.

But I hate it when half of the attacking team is sniping campers.

I think im level 2 veteran, I would be 3 but my copy of BF1942 is long gone


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Snip


There's no reason to worry about snipers, from what we've seen in alpha they're about useless, sadly. Just avoid hardcore servers, as they're a sniper's paradise.

There's also no reason to worry about the flood of CoD players if you plan on buying BF3 for the PC... 99% of them are on console anyways and the ones on PC are miles ahead of the console scrubs in terms of..well..everything.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I get what you mean.

But I hate it when half of the attacking team is sniping campers.

I think im level 2 veteran, I would be 3 but my copy of BF1942 is long gone










well if you want more the $5 sale on origin is still going on, can get that extra veteran plus pick up a game or 2 to keep you occupied until BF3


----------



## Zackcy

BF veterans= Gustav/vehicle/saiga/usas whoing + 12x sniping while on attack/triple capped.


----------



## Blackops_2

The thing is when combating a team that full of snipers in HC mode it almost forces you to snipe also and then you enter what i like to call the snipathon phenomenon. Everyone gets behind cover and takes pop shots at each other while simultaneously ruining the game.

Nothing like flanking all those two bit panzies with a LMG though...ah good times









Not to shed light on the alpha but i'll just say i'd be scared of HC mode as of my impressions right now.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


The thing is when combating a team that full of snipers in HC mode it almost forces you to snipe also and then you enter what i like to call the snipathon phenomenon. Everyone gets behind cover and takes pop shots at each other while simultaneously ruining the game.

Nothing like flanking all those two bit panzies with a LMG though...ah good times









Not to shed light on the alpha but i'll just say i'd be scared of HC mode as of my impressions right now.


Grr Snipers in HC mode. Half the reason I don't play HC. That and no minimap.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I've gotten 2 of these over the years and they work AMAZINGLY, plus its under 30$ with free shipping!!

Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics

Older joysticks loose their feel and tend not to bounce back to center mass as well, if at all.



Dont waste your money on one of these. I went through 3 of them back in the Bf2 days. Do a search about their reliability and you will see they dont survive. FOr a light gamer, sure. but for a hardcore BF player (not including BC2) you will find that buttons and controls will start to fail after a couple hundred hours of use.

Best bang for your buck is the Thurstmaster t16000m
http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=153


----------



## Addictedtokaos

if this is a true BF sequel people will find the sniping to be a not very productive class on most maps. Unlike BC2, squads will rarely attempt to cap a flag without armor or calling for air support prior to moving in.

I used to be a jet whore in Bf2 and would constantly be looking for snipers camping flags. but who know what the new enviorments will allow for recon protection.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


BF veterans= Gustav/vehicle/saiga/usas whoing + 12x sniping while on attack/triple capped.


There is this great thing called sentence structure, and what??


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


There is this great thing called sentence structure, and what??


^this. because i'm confused as well..


----------



## t3haxle

Limiting snipers is a bad idea, most of the time when that happens all it means is the bad players get to use the kit while the people who actually play it aggressively and usefully have to use something else.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14495038*
> Grr Snipers in HC mode. Half the reason I don't play HC. That and no minimap.


I felt i had to play HC in BC2 because the amount of bullets required to kill someone was just ridiculous. BF3 not so much.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;14496389*
> Limiting snipers is a bad idea, most of the time when that happens all it means is the bad players get to use the kit while the people who actually play it aggressively and usefully have to use something else.


They're going back to BF2 style sniping. BC2 is the first game that snipers made me rage on a consistent basis.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14496414*
> I felt i had to play HC in BC2 because the amount of bullets required to kill someone was just ridiculous. BF3 not so much.


Said the same thing while talking about BF3 on mumble last night. In BC2 normal mode I feel like i'm using a marshmallow gun, but I didn't feel that way at all in BF3.


----------



## falcon26

Is BF3 being made around a nvidia card or ati?


----------



## james8

^most of the testing and demonstrating were done with an Nvidia Geforce GTX 580


----------



## kcuestag

Stay on topic please.


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned, please stay on topic.


----------



## dteg

i was gonna post a warning as well but you didn't even give me time...good Mod work lol


----------



## theturbofd

From what I see everyone is just complaining about snipers instead of dealing with them. Like come on you expect a sniper not to camp? That's what snipers do this isn't some stupid youtube video where a guy is running around no scoping and quick scoping. If BF3 caters to those who expect that and nerf sniping then DICE is stupid.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I just hope they don't give in to the bush wookiees and turn down the glint on snipers. It's bad enough they can prone now. I can't count how man times I've been attacking on rush and see more than half my team sniping... They're so useless. It's actually kind of funny now that I think about it.


----------



## Lune

Just made this









It's a disappointed call of duty fan, finally realized what COD is after playing Battlefield 3 Alpha

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQeWgg7tIgg&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## USFORCES

Snipers are nerfed









Dice needs to fix it!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14498239*
> Just made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a disappointed call of duty fan, finally realized what COD is after playing Battlefield 3 Alpha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQeWgg7tIgg&hd=1


lol that bit from Far Cry 3 is classic.


----------



## jigglylizard

Quote:


> Open Beta for Battlefield 3 (Origin Exclusive)
> Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. Early Beta access is for *US PC Download customers only.*


Does this mean people elsewhere in the world won't get access?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14498230*
> I just hope they don't give in to the bush wookiees and turn down the glint on snipers. It's bad enough they can prone now. I can't count how man times I've been attacking on rush and see more than half my team sniping... They're so useless. It's actually kind of funny now that I think about it.


not that snipers are useless ... its just the ratio per team is useless

not the same thing in itself

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;14498283*
> Snipers are nerfed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice needs to fix it!


nurfed???

as in gone???


----------



## dteg

i'd hate to be on the wrong end of that sniper thats for sure... you'd never see him if you were more than 5 feet away..


----------



## theturbofd

So what if snipers can prone? That's what they do in real life, you don't see a sniper just sit there crouched trying to snipe all the time. Don't hate on sniper tactics just hate on the stupid teams that have like a 8:1 sniper ratio


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14499446*
> So what if snipers can prone? That's what they do in real life, you don't see a sniper just sit there crouched trying to snipe all the time. Don't hate on sniper tactics just hate on the stupid teams that have like a 8:1 sniper ratio


Yeah, it's all situational like anything else. I played a round today where my team was up like 75 to 30 and they had capped all the bases and were camping the one closest to our base. So I just went recon and started popping them. I think I got like 17 kills and we won by 5.

I will say that too many recons is annoying, almost as annoying as 7 people waiting in the base for the heli to spawn.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14499446*
> So what if snipers can prone? That's what they do in real life, you don't see a sniper just sit there crouched trying to snipe all the time. Don't hate on sniper tactics just hate on the stupid teams that have like a 8:1 sniper ratio


Prone is in the game. Need to read up on some BF3 facts man, lots has changed! It's BF3 not BFBC3









And I agree, there are tons of sniper in BFBC2 that stand hand use some REALLY powerful sniper rifles lol that would NEVER happen in real life BUT we have to remember that these are video games and there has to be balance between classes. I enjoy the balance they have in BFBC2 but some maps throw classes off balance.

Can't WAIT for HUGE 10 flag conquest maps with jets







yaaay!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You can't expect a video game to be like real-life. Sure you can camp for days prone as a sniper in real life, but who would sit on their computer for days on end just to play one round? Campin' bob is shunned in online gaming because it takes zero skill and slows everything down. Man up and rush the MCOM or go play Children of Duty somewhere else.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14499729*
> You can't expect a video game to be like real-life. Sure you can camp for days prone as a sniper in real life, but who would sit on their computer for days on end just to play one round? Campin' bob is shunned in online gaming because it takes zero skill and slows everything down. Man up and rush the MCOM or go play Children of Duty somewhere else.


Snipers have there place in battlefield games.

To reveal target information (Spot)
Protect flags from a-far (Defensive sniping)
Scout a flag area (Offensive sniping)

They are a valid and needed class in this series, you shouldn't shun them just because of a few bad eggs.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14499769*
> Snipers have there place in battlefield games.
> 
> To reveal target information (Spot)
> Protect flags from a-far (Defensive sniping)
> Scout a flag area (Offensive sniping)
> 
> They are a valid and needed class in this series, you shouldn't shun them just because of a few bad eggs.


All of the above can be done by real professions or mobile snipers. The snipers that camp from the uncap are indeed 100% useless. Spotting can be done by ANY player(or BF2 commander). One out of a couple hundred thousand snipers MAY be useful but I've yet to come across very many of them in the ~1.5 year I've been playing BC2.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14498239*
> Just made this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a disappointed call of duty fan, finally realized what COD is after playing Battlefield 3 Alpha


that's gold mate!
Well done!


----------



## Pendulum

Support will be the new camping class in BF3, unlimited ammunition, bi-pod for ridiculous accuracy, high damage. Oh boy. >.>


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14500385*
> Support will be the new camping class in BF3, unlimited ammunition, bi-pod for ridiculous accuracy, high damage. Oh boy. >.>


^this..


----------



## Lune

Yeah support is currently the best class







There was this one thread of some guy saying bipod doesn't do anything, but it actually gives you crazy good accuracy.

Support also has C4 (Alpha) god knows what else in full version.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah support is currently the best class







There was this one thread of some guy saying bipod doesn't do anything, but it actually gives you crazy good accuracy.

Support also has C4 (Alpha) god knows what else in full version.


But camping and C4 don't really mix...


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


But camping and C4 don't really mix...


They do if you're defending in Rush.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


But camping and C4 don't really mix...


tell that to the snipers in the uncap in BC2...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


They do if you're defending in Rush.


Exactly what I was doing


----------



## Xazen

Has there been any word as the what the system requirements for BF3 will be? I'm trying to plan my graphics upgrades so I can run it at 60fps on max.

I know its only a guess, but would you guess xfire 5870s would be able to do it?


----------



## dteg

on max? i doubt it...


----------



## Xazen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


on max? i doubt it...


Thats what I was thinking. However, someone pointed out to me that BFBC2 on max runs at ~90 fps with xfire 5870s. So that mean if BF3, with the frostbite 2 engine, takes 50% more power to run on max then I should be ok.

To me 50% sounds like a reasonable/to be expected increase.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;14500529*
> Has there been any word as the what the system requirements for BF3 will be? I'm trying to plan my graphics upgrades so I can run it at 60fps on max.
> 
> I know its only a guess, but would you guess xfire 5870s would be able to do it?


There are no official requirements yet, but honestly, after trying the Alpha, and seeing how a single HD5870/HD6970 could play it maxed out at +60fps 95% of the time, I'd say a pair of HD5870's should do it for the Final game considering it should be more optimized by the time it is released.









This is just my opinion though, we can't really confirm anything until we try AT LEAST the BETA, since the Alpha was a bit capped in Destruction and probably some graphic too (At least that's what they said on Twitter).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;14500694*
> Thats what I was thinking. However, someone pointed out to me that BFBC3 on max runs at ~90 fps with xfire 5870s. So that mean if BF3, with the frostbite 2 engine, takes 50% more power to run on max then I should be ok.
> 
> To me 50% sounds like a reasonable/to be expected increase.


Indeed, an HD5870 Xfire was eating this game at +100fps most of the times during the Alpha, or that's what I heard.









I am quite sure a pair of HD5870's will be fine.

PS: This is not a BFBC2 sequel, but a BF2 sequel, call it BF3, not BFBC3, please.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xazen*


Thats what I was thinking. However, someone pointed out to me that *BFBC3* on max runs at ~90 fps with xfire 5870s. So that mean if BF3, with the frostbite 2 engine, takes 50% more power to run on max then I should be ok.

To me 50% sounds like a reasonable/to be expected increase.


i are confused??


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14500711*
> There are no official requirements yet, but honestly, after trying the Alpha, and seeing how a single HD5870/HD6970 could play it maxed out at +60fps 95% of the time, I'd say a pair of HD5870's should do it for the Final game considering it should be more optimized by the time it is released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just my opinion though, we can't really confirm anything until we try AT LEAST the BETA, since the Alpha was a bit capped in Destruction and probably some graphic too (At least that's what they said on Twitter).
> 
> Indeed, an HD5870 Xfire was eating this game at +100fps most of the times during the Alpha, or that's what I heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am quite sure a pair of HD5870's will be fine.


Awesome news, Im pretty sure thats what Im going to do then.

Also, this is very circumstantial at best... but here it goes. They unofficial leaked specs for the game list a GTX 460 as the recommend graphics hardware. The previous game listed a GTX 260 as recommended hardware. As the 460 is significantly less than 50% more powerful than the 260 I think that its reasonable to expect the game will not need 50% more computing power and that xfire 5870 should run it on max.


----------



## Xazen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14500759*
> i are confused??


Oops, meant bfbc2.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Can some one outline for me the benefit of getting the game on origin? I don't have veteran status (I applied for it)


----------



## dteg

you get a free game + the PWP + strike at karkand


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah support is currently the best class







There was this one thread of some guy saying bipod doesn't do anything, but it actually gives you crazy good accuracy.

Support also has C4 (Alpha) god knows what else in full version.


Big guns and explosives, this sounds like my kind of class!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xazen;14500813*
> Awesome news, Im pretty sure thats what Im going to do then.
> 
> Also, this is very circumstantial at best... but here it goes. They unofficial leaked specs for the game list a GTX 460 as the recommend graphics hardware. The previous game listed a GTX 260 as recommended hardware. As the 460 is significantly less than 50% more powerful than the 260 I think that its reasonable to expect the game will not need 50% more computing power and that xfire 5870 should run it on max.


Those are fake requirements but the official requirements will probably be close to that.

I'd say you'll be fine with a pair of 5870's in CF.









10 more days until the GameCon in Germany, they will reveal Conquest mode footage and jets!


----------



## VoodooActual

*Prays sigrig can max it 40+ FPS*

It looks good, Massive BF2 fanboy.. I enjoyed BC2, but not every aspect. Praying that (It looks it) the gameplay is alot more fluid and intense, rather than BC2's stoppy-starty mentality.

ALSO - I r Herd dat the 'Fault Line' trailers were played on a GTX580, and I'd assume a i7 2600k. Looking good!


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Support will be the new camping class in BF3, unlimited ammunition, bi-pod for ridiculous accuracy, high damage. Oh boy. >.>


But I like my M249 with 200/200 ammo. -_-


----------



## Duplicated

Will my sig rig run it (at 1920x1080) with high/ultra settings??


----------



## dteg

*we can only speculate at this point since no OFFICIAL specs have been released. look at the first post on the first page and if your sig rig beats the rumored specs then you should be fine...*


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


But camping and C4 don't really mix...


You don't camp. You push up and keep them suppressed:

















source


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14501026*
> *we can only speculate at this point since no OFFICIAL specs have been released. look at the first post on the first page and if your sig rig beats the rumored specs then you should be fine...*


Yeah, that was a pretty dumb question.

Can anyone that had tried alpha tell me how good it is compare to bc2, besides this new Frostbite engine? Pictures/videos couldn't beat real experience in my book.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated;14501213*
> Yeah, that was a pretty dumb question.
> 
> Can anyone that had tried alpha tell me how good it is compare to bc2, besides this new Frostbite engine? Pictures/videos couldn't beat real experience in my book.


you're not going to get much information if any at all. The NDA doesn't finish until the game is fully released so OCN is pretty strict about posting anything to do with the alpha that's not official..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14500901*
> Those are fake requirements but the official requirements will probably be close to that.
> 
> I'd say you'll be fine with a pair of 5870's in CF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 more days until the GameCon in Germany, they will reveal Conquest mode footage and jets!


Wow I didn't know about GameCon having Conquest footage with jets!!! SO EXCITED!

PS: Alpha was in a relatively SMALL map compared to how most will be + it didn't have Jets and Helos + 1/2 the actual players, so shouldn't we consider the ALPHA FPS we got pointless? Hell, I only got 27 FPS on gtx 460 1920x1080. I don't think there is anyway to know how a computer will handle until we get our hands on the beta in a month (Although I stupidly built a computer for BF3 months ago haha couldn't wait.)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


There is this great thing called sentence structure, and what??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


^this. because i'm confused as well..


I meant BF veterans are the type of people that abuse things such as Saigas/USASs and 12x snipe when triple capped. This is a response to my post on PG.579

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Wow I didn't know about GameCon having Conquest footage with jets!!! SO EXCITED!

PS: Alpha was in a relatively SMALL map compared to how most will be + it didn't have Jets and Helos + 1/2 the actual players, so shouldn't we consider the ALPHA FPS we got pointless? Hell, I only got 27 FPS on gtx 460 1920x1080. I don't think there is anyway to know how a computer will handle until we get our hands on the beta in a month (Although I stupidly built a computer for BF3 months ago haha couldn't wait.)


+1
I expect 64 player Conquest with Jets to be a completely different beast then the Alpha we played. Then again twas just a server stress test.


----------



## dteg

i hardly see vets abusing those kinds of guns..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I only got 27 FPS on gtx 460 1920x1080











Small question: Did you have AA/AF maxed or HBAO [if it's in]? I'm just curious. 
...Don't kill me, kcuestag!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I left mine set to auto and I was only getting 46-60 fps. 50 avg. I know the official release will run better.


----------



## Lune

You will get way more FPS in the official release : ) nVidia's Alpha drivers were broken


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You will get way more FPS in the official release : ) nVidia's Alpha drivers were broken


THIS^

Lol, I should really word my sentences better as well, I meant that I was ONLY getting 27 FPS with a 460 SLI setup. Drivers currently have no way of supporting this game in the way that they do BFBC2.

The ALPHA was meant to stress test the SERVERS and BATTLELOG, not your computer, thats for BETA









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I meant BF veterans are the type of people that abuse things such as Saigas/USASs and 12x snipe when triple capped. This is a response to my post on PG.579


I don't know WHO your playing with and what servers but this is opposite the case I have seen. Also that's prejudice lol


----------



## dteg

same thing i was saying i've never seen a BF vet using those kinds of weps..but hey whatever style works for each person you know..


----------



## Lune

I use whatever is best for the given situation







I mainly use SCAR-L w/ Red Dot + RPG.. not because of the weapon / rpg, but because of the repair tool.. being able to repair a friendly tank is a really good thing


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I use whatever is best for the given situation







I mainly use SCAR-L w/ Red Dot + RPG.. not because of the weapon / rpg, but because of the repair tool.. being able to repair a friendly tank is a really good thing


EWWWWWWWWWWW, only nubs use scopes... bad man no use scope bad man use iron sight...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I meant BF veterans are the type of people that abuse things such as Saigas/USASs and 12x snipe when triple capped. This is a response to my post on PG.579


<<< Level 9 veteran, absolutely can't stand ANY of the shotguns in BC2.










I'd be surprised if I even have a single SILVER on a shotgun.

http://bfbc2.statsverse.com/stats/pc/Stealth%20Pyro/


----------



## dteg

i'll admit i do enjoy the 870 but with the reload time you really need to nail the first shot; unless your enemy really can't aim.. my fav part of the 870 is planting on in the chest and watching the persons body just float away hehe


----------



## doomlord52

Use the 870 with slugs and magnum. Like this: 



how do you embed youtube?

Then you get platinum shotgun with 50% accuracy stat and over 3k kills.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


EWWWWWWWWWWW, only nubs use scopes... bad man no use scope bad man use iron sight...


lol what chu talkin about scopes on assault rifles are awesome.


----------



## blab8811

Can't wait for BF3


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


lol what chu talkin about scopes on assault rifles are awesome.


Nawwwwwww, imo they are pointless, you can see just as well using the iron sights and it gives you the ability to equip more ammo more explosives or the run like a ninja perk

i wanna see what kind of perks they come up with for bf3


----------



## Drobomb

All of my weapons are gold in BC2, but the shotguns only have around 105 kills on them except the 870. Its just too fun shooting chopper pilots with slugs.


----------



## t3haxle

Honestly I hate the shotguns, it's so annoying being able to play like a sniper on kits that shouldn't and also have an easy to use close range weapon.


----------



## dteg

well the sniper rifles have about the same reload time, the same sniping from long distance ability and the same 1 hit kill from close what's really the difference?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


well the sniper rifles have about the same reload time, the same sniping from long distance ability and the same 1 hit kill from close what's really the difference?


The lack of a scope makes it a lot easier at close range and you can also use it with any kit.


----------



## Pendulum

Personally I love the Spas-12 and the Neostead with slugs.
Shotgun sniping, anyone?









<3 watching snipers rage from being killed from a slug.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


<3 watching snipers rage from being killed from a slug.


This.


----------



## james8

You Tube  



 
 this is why i love the game.
don't flame me








Recon FTW!!!

hopefully we can snipe at jets in BF3


----------



## Higgins

We're getting off topic again. Keep the discussion about Battlefield 3, not Bad Company 2.


----------



## jacobrjett

^ This.

(but I hate recon in bfbc2, there are so many noobs that think that they are pro because they can quickscope in bfbc2, but dont even TRY to get the objective!)

Im so excited for BF3. Will 64 players be conquest only? or will we get 64 player rush?

Rush is by far my favourite gametype.


----------



## R1VER5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im so excited for BF3. Will 64 players be conquest only? or will we get 64 player rush?

Rush is by far my favourite gametype.


64 players is conquest only. That is actually my favorite game type. However, I'm sure rush will grow on me eventually. Conquest just feels like old-school BF and that's why I love it so damn much.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1VER5*


64 players is conquest only. That is actually my favorite game type. However, I'm sure rush will grow on me eventually. Conquest just feels like old-school BF and that's why I love it so damn much.


Yup definately, I remember playing Conquest back in the day when I got BF1942, that was awesome. (It was so long ago that we were on dial up and I had to play against bots, but it was still awesome fun)

I really enjoy the way in rush that once the objectives are blown, you then move further up the map and protect different objectives, in the same match. Thats what makes it exciting for me, its like a big struggle, in a different way.

I will probably play conquest mainly then, conquest 64 players is what made the battlefield series successful anyway. Maybe 64 would be too many for rush.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1VER5*


64 players is conquest only. That is actually my favorite game type. However, I'm sure rush will grow on me eventually. Conquest just feels like old-school BF and that's why I love it so damn much.


QFT

However, I have grown to like how rush forces people to really move around a lot. It seems that in a lot of conquest games people sit around and only play one flag.

EDIT:







POST 600!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im so excited for BF3. Will 64 players be conquest only? or will we get 64 player rush?


Would think conquest only, because 64 player rush would be an absolute mad house.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Yup definately, I remember playing Conquest back in the day when I got BF1942, that was awesome. (It was so long ago that we were on dial up and I had to play against bots, but it was still awesome fun)

I really enjoy the way in rush that once the objectives are blown, you then move further up the map and protect different objectives, in the same match. Thats what makes it exciting for me, its like a big struggle, in a different way.

I will probably play conquest mainly then, conquest 64 players is what made the battlefield series successful anyway. Maybe 64 would be too many for rush.


i hope they fix that issue where you couldn't run towards the next mcom even after you blew up the first, that waiting period was annoying

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would think conquest only, because 64 player rush would be an absolute mad house.


sometimes madness can be fun


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


QFT

However, I have grown to like how rush forces people to really move around a lot. It seems that in a lot of conquest games people sit around and only play one flag.

EDIT:







POST 600!










Yeah rush gives a great since of importance and urgency for the attacker. Especially in BF3, when i played the alpha it was extremely important IMO if you were attacking to move quickly.

Is this ^ violating NDA?


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


QFT

However, I have grown to like how rush forces people to really move around a lot. It seems that in a lot of conquest games people sit around and only play one flag.

EDIT:







POST 600!










And that's the losing team. Better get those tickets. MOVE Soldier!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


sometimes madness can be fun










For 5 minutes...................

2 MCOMs, 64 people fighting over it, jets, multiple air/land vehicles............ughhh. Meat grinder to the extreme.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


For 5 minutes...................

2 MCOMs, 64 people fighting over it, jets, multiple air/land vehicles............ughhh. Meat grinder to the extreme.


Half of the time it'll be 1 MCOM, 64 players.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You can't expect a video game to be like real-life. Sure you can camp for days prone as a sniper in real life, but who would sit on their computer for days on end just to play one round? Campin' bob is shunned in online gaming because it takes zero skill and slows everything down. Man up and rush the MCOM or go play Children of Duty somewhere else.


Thing is this is not a youtube montage


----------



## BreakDown

id LOVE if conquest was not "ticket based" but "time the flag was controlled".

the later really makes the team move.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14506669*
> id LOVE if conquest was not "ticket based" but "time the flag was controlled".
> 
> the later really makes the team move.


It would be more/less the same thing.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14506916*
> It would be more/less the same thing.


i dont agree, on bc2 with the ticket system people camp lots more


----------



## Higgins

I think a change of default tickets would be beneficial. There are of course servers that have an obscene amount of tickets of 500+, but the default amount makes the rounds far too short. Maybe 250 or 300 would be a good middle ground to allow for the points to go back and fourth a few times.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I think 300 is the sweet spot; at least in BC2 it is. I really like the servers in BC2 that play 2 rounds of each map, with 300 tickets. The time per round is just right and gives enough chance for either side to make a comeback if they're losing by ~100 tickets. So far, I do NOT like Rush in BF3. I didn't like it in BC2, and I like it even less now in BF3 with the single MCOM, which I find pretty stupid. I can't imagine 64 players on Metro with that one single MCOM.


----------



## james8

^too short really? i thought BF have some of the longest multiplayer matches i've ever played. I"m used to the 10 minutes Crysis 2 matches


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone in Europe who pre-ordered the game on Origin know if we are entitled to get a free copy of Mass Effect 2? Or is it a US only thing?

I'm asking because I pre-ordered it in Origin almost 3 weeks ago and I have yet to recieve such email offering me a free game.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14508293*
> Anyone in Europe who pre-ordered the game on Origin know if we are entitled to get a free copy of Mass Effect 2? Or is it a US only thing?
> 
> I'm asking because I pre-ordered it in Origin almost 3 weeks ago and I have yet to recieve such email offering me a free game.


I actually got Mass Effect 2 for free with that pre order despite not playing the Alpha. I didnt see it say anything about ONLY being US residents, but i believe you have to pay through that promotional. When you buy the game, it shows you what you bought actually in your cart, and THERE you confirm your free purchase of "X" game. Pretty simple but you may wanna talk to EA about it.


----------



## dteg

i bet it will be for US and Canada only...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508366*
> i bet it will be for US and Canada only...


If that is the case I won't be too happy about it and actually cancel my pre-order on Origin.

I'm sick of it being "US Only" for everything, or "US first" (When it comes to game releases).


----------



## dteg

i know what you mean, and most of the development team and the developers are all from europe but yet they don't get any of the goodies; it's just sad


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508452*
> i know what you mean, and most of the development team and the developers are all from europe but yet they don't get any of the goodies; it's just sad


I'd understand if Battlefield 3 were to release earlier in Europe because DICE is from Sweden, but why US first? I don't get it.


----------



## Zackcy

Why do people pre-order THIS early.

Oh the promotions............


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14508495*
> Why do people pre-order THIS early.
> 
> Oh the promotions............


Reason I got it on Origin is because a friend wanted to buy it for me, so we chose Origin.

Else I'd be waiting until the week before release to pre-order it on Steam (Not a anymore), Amazon, Zavvi, or anywhere else.


----------



## dteg

i'm still holding out for steam despite all the sources etc. saying it'll never happen and if a week before it releases it STILL doesn't then and only then will origin get my money.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508538*
> i'm still holding out for steam despite all the sources etc. saying it'll never happen and if a week before it releases it STILL doesn't then and only then will origin get my money.


If it comes out on Steam someday, I'll re-buy it there.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14508411*
> If that is the case I won't be too happy about it and actually cancel my pre-order on Origin.
> 
> I'm sick of it being "US Only" for everything, or "US first" (When it comes to game releases).


You can cancel, PayPal me money, and let me buy it on your account for you


----------



## thiru

I think in Play4free there's a game mode like conquest except that dying/killing doesn't affect the ticket. So it's basically a count-down.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508538*
> i'm still holding out for steam despite all the sources etc. saying it'll never happen and if a week before it releases it STILL doesn't then and only then will origin get my money.


^ Gamestop or Best Buy for me. I refuse to "support the cause" and buy through Origin.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14508605*
> ^ Gamestop or Best Buy for me. I refuse to "support the cause" and buy through Origin.


i want a digital copy thats why, and origin has the PWP which i really want... if another digital distributor had that origin would never see me


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14507639*
> So far, I do NOT like Rush in BF3. I didn't like it in BC2, and I like it even less now in BF3 with the *single MCOM*, which I find pretty stupid. I can't imagine 64 players on Metro with that one single MCOM.


BF3 rush has 2 MCOMs, just like BC2 rush. I'm absolutely positive.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14508740*
> BF3 rush has 2 MCOMs, just like BC2 rush. I'm absolutely positive.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14508782*


if this isn't something that has been officially released you should remove it before its removed for you..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14508740*
> BF3 rush has 2 MCOMs, just like BC2 rush. I'm absolutely positive.


I completely misread what Thiru said. I only remember 1 MCOM in the Alpha but then again I hate Rush and just ran around deathmatching.

Edit: Ohhh I do remember the 2 MCOMs in the park now...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14504909*
> Half of the time it'll be 1 MCOM, 64 players.


----------



## Lune

Entire map has 2x mcoms lol


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508809*
> if this isn't something that has been officially released you should remove it before its removed for you..


This could easily have come from some Con screenshot?

Its not your job to police the forums, at most PM a Mod and don't tell people what to do?


----------



## james8

let's not discuss the alpha guys


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14508809*
> if this isn't something that has been officially released you should remove it before its removed for you..


That was an image released by EA as far as I know.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14509130*
> This could easily have come from some Con screenshot?
> 
> Its not your job to police the forums, at most PM a Mod and don't tell people what to do?


it was a suggestion and since i have absolutely no power on these forums its up to the person to decide whether or not to listen? far from me giving orders


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14509130*
> This could easily have come from some Con screenshot?
> 
> Its not your job to police the forums, at most PM a Mod and don't tell people what to do?


Dteg is a very active member in this thread, and his input is valued, especially when dealing with potential NDA violations. Kcuestag can't watch this thread 24/7.









DICE/EA were very good about threatening legal action against NDA violations when the alpha was first released. There were unfortunately so many violations that they gave up, but I have a feeling that just means that they will handle future closed alpha/beta sessions differently.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14508904*
> Entire map has 2x mcoms lol


I meant 2x per stage.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

zh1nt0 was on the Battlefield0 TS during the Somalia relief fund and I asked why they haven't gotten in trouble for leaking alpha information. He just laughed and said it's good publicity.

Also:

Quote:



@eagames2007 Alexander Neuhauser
@zh1nt0 Will we have to *launch BF3* from the site? Please say no.

@zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@eagames2007 *You will need origin*. More on that later.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14510177*
> zh1nt0 was on the Battlefield0 TS during the Somalia relief fund and I asked why they haven't gotten in trouble for leaking alpha information. He just laughed and said it's good publicity.
> 
> Also:


God i hope he means it needs to be installed and not running..


----------



## Lune

I just got kicked from servers or whatever they are

Reason: Defending A

I mean really... stupid kids.. going to fail so hard in Battlefield 3 because they don't know how to run a server.. curious how it's so popular with such terrible admins.


----------



## james8

lol u got kicked for playing objectively and defending mcoms while being defenders?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14510352*
> I just got kicked from servers or whatever they are
> 
> Reason: Defending A
> 
> I mean really... stupid kids.. going to fail so hard in Battlefield 3 because they don't know how to run a server.. curious how it's so popular with such terrible admins.


Lol implying you're supposed to be doing something else? Defend A, get kicked. Defend B, get kicked? Defend the eastern exterior wall? Nope, can't do that either. Apparently "defending" means camping to these noobs. I guess in a game of "Attackers vs. Defenders" the Defenders are expected to run up to the border between the Attacker and Defender sections.







I'm sick of the idiocy some server admins act on too, trust me. I was kicked from a TKC or TC clan server for teabagging VinnDiesel (he was the admin that kicked me) after knifing him. That has happened various times in totally separate play sessions, even weeks apart. Really? Can't handle a little friendly taunt? Grow up. It's no wonder these games die out kind of quickly nowadays; the server admins just push their stupidity even further with every game release. I didn't even bother to complain on the clan forums. I told my friends that server was trash and that's a good 10 or so less players on their server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14510207*
> God i hope he means it needs to be installed and not running..


Rofl umm... I don't know what to tell you boss. The truth *will* upset you.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14510486*
> Lol implying you're supposed to be doing something else? Defend A, get kicked. Defend B, get kicked? Defend the eastern exterior wall? Nope, can't do that either. Apparently "defending" means camping to these noobs. I guess in a game of "Attackers vs. Defenders" the Defenders are expected to run up to the border between the Attacker and Defender sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of the idiocy some server admins act on too, trust me. I was kicked from a TKC or TC clan server for teabagging VinnDiesel (he was the admin that kicked me) after knifing him. Really? Can't handle a little friendly taunt? Grow up. It's no wonder these games die out kind of quickly nowadays; the server admins just push their stupidity even further with every game release.
> 
> Rofl umm... I don't know what to tell you boss.


There will always be stupid admins, but with dedicated servers we have the option to black list it and choose another one.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14510486*
> Lol implying you're supposed to be doing something else? Defend A, get kicked. Defend B, get kicked? Defend the eastern exterior wall? Nope, can't do that either. Apparently "defending" means camping to these noobs. I guess in a game of "Attackers vs. Defenders" the Defenders are expected to run up to the border between the Attacker and Defender sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of the idiocy some server admins act on too, trust me. I was kicked from a TKC or TC clan server for teabagging VinnDiesel (he was the admin that kicked me) after knifing him. That has happened various times in totally separate play sessions, even weeks apart. Really? Can't handle a little friendly taunt? Grow up. It's no wonder these games die out kind of quickly nowadays; the server admins just push their stupidity even further with every game release. I didn't even bother to complain on the clan forums. I told my friends that server was trash and that's a good 10 or so less players on their server.
> 
> Rofl umm... I don't know what to tell you boss. The truth *will* upset you.


Exactly.. btw I was playing Conquest and I was the only one defending A, he killed me and told me to attack B or whatever.... I mean really? Okay I go for B and take it then we lose A, wth is the point in doing that? There was already some APC + 2 squads working on B... idk what his problem is, it's really sad... it just reminds me of how good our server will be because I would never do anything like this

Also, sorry for talking about BC2 in this thread, BC2 one is pretty dead and nothing to do anyway until BF3 or some news.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14510486*
> I was kicked from a TKC or TC clan server for teabagging VinnDiesel (he was the admin that kicked me) after knifing him. That has happened various times in totally separate play sessions, even weeks apart.
> 
> Rofl umm... I don't know what to tell you boss. The truth *will* upset you.


lmao @ the vinndiesel

then lie to me help me sleep at night









@lune don't worry as soon as i finish my system i'll be happy to go into the BC2 server and whoop you =]


----------



## Pendulum

So my boss just called me and said I have a 1 week paid vacation I can use at any given time.... I think I know what week I'm taking off of work.









Since I'm quitting soon I might as well take it then, right?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14510773*
> Also, sorry for talking about BC2 in this thread, BC2 one is pretty dead and nothing to do anyway until BF3 or some news.


Just bought the Vietnam expansion off of Origin for $5. Soooo worth it.

Feels a lot like a certain game we might have talked about in this thread







.

And Origin gave me a discount code for my next purchase cause of my birthday!









Guess what I'll buy with it


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14513085*
> Just bought the Vietnam expansion off of Origin for $5. Soooo worth it.
> 
> Feels a lot like a certain game we might have talked about in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And Origin gave me a discount code for my next purchase cause of my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'll buy with it


sims pets?


----------



## iLLGT3

^ yeah I picked up Vietnam, BFBC2, and Battlefield 2 complete all at $5 each the other day


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14513085*
> Just bought the Vietnam expansion off of Origin for $5. Soooo worth it.
> 
> Feels a lot like a certain game we might have talked about in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And Origin gave me a discount code for my next purchase cause of my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what I'll buy with it


my birthday is the day after BF3 release. how big is the discount?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


^ yeah I picked up Vietnam, BFBC2, and Battlefield 2 complete all at $5 each the other day


i bought the BF2 collection although i have yet to even download or install origin









i wish they'd make a mistake and add BF3 to that $5 sale ohhhhhh mannnnnn. they'd have to honor it too, or give us some kind of payment


----------



## Lune

You Tube


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeVGXKIN_3g


I dont see 64 players or flags!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I dont see 64 players or flags!











you won't see me either, but im outside in the grass waiting for a pilot to jump in =]


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you won't see me either, but im outside in the grass waiting for a pilot to jump in =]


You sir...

Are a pain in the @r5e!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


You sir...

Are a pain in the @r5e!


thats.. thats.. thats... the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me







i may spear you just for that hehe


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i may *spear *you just for that hehe


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*












thought i had that hidden in there pretty well.. well done Higgins well done...


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


my birthday is the day after BF3 release. how big is the discount?










25% so 15 dollars off.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Stikes

Still say its not worth saving 15$ for a loss of the first 24 hours of BF3.

But I'm also obsessed so you probably shouldn't take my advice.

//puts back on straitjacket


----------



## EfemaN

I wonder if there's anything to stop people from just putting their birthdays to a few days from now and taking the coupon anyway... not that I'd bother: I have over $100 in Gamestop gift cards just for doing silly surveys. Needless to say I haven't actually paid any of my own money for games in a while


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14513140*
> my birthday is the day after BF3 release. how big is the discount?


If you order after the launch date you wont get back to karkand, and that is 14.99 alone.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EfemaN;14516729*
> I wonder if there's anything to stop people from just putting their birthdays to a few days from now and taking the coupon anyway... not that I'd bother: I have over $100 in Gamestop gift cards just for doing silly surveys. Needless to say I haven't actually paid any of my own money for games in a while


Can you share what "surveys" you're referring to?


----------



## Zackcy

DICE needs testers for BF3! Apply now!









http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/08/09/the-battlefield-team-needs-you.aspx


----------



## Lune

Good luck
Quote:


> We are not considering overseas or remote applications.
> 
> All applicants should email there CV's too [email protected]


----------



## Zackcy

Lol I didn't actually apply. Job requires you too move. And well, not really a career choice I'm looking into.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14518856*
> DICE needs testers for BF3! Apply now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/08/09/the-battlefield-team-needs-you.aspx


They should of done this back in early summer.

I also dont understand why they posted it on the BF Blog, where they know there gonna get so many emails from 16yr old kids in US that cant read "on site"

Odd if you ask me.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14518976*
> They should of done this back in early summer.
> 
> I also dont understand why they posted it on the BF Blog, where they know there gonna get so many emails from 16yr old kids in US that cant read "on site"
> 
> Odd if you ask me.


Publicity? Making themselves seem like they are REALLY testing their game (not saying that they aren't)

Also the staff at Dtoid are going up against some of the staff at EA, Bad Company 2 PC with some BF3 code giveaways on the line. http://www.destructoid.com/ea-vs-dtoid-match-in-bad-company-2-goes-down-today-208312.phtml


----------



## kcuestag

I wouldn't mind living in Sweden, I love cold weather.









Have fun watching this funny video;

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q11kv4Ov6gs[/ame]


----------



## Higgins

I actually wouldn't mind living in Sweden at all. Not going to move across the world to be a QA tester though.


----------



## Ishinomori

especially not for just 3 months... 12month contract? i'd consider it...


----------



## frickfrock999

I just saw this today.

And my word, it's definitley something.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ru2oC5xX_o&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14519683*
> I just saw this today.
> 
> And my word, it's definitley something.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ru2oC5xX_o&feature=player_embedded


Looks like DICE are really serious about Battlefield 3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14519683*
> I just saw this today.
> 
> And my word, it's definitley something.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ru2oC5xX_o&feature=player_embedded


pretty sure this was posted like 3 pages back.. either that or i had a really weird seeing into the future dream last night?


----------



## Higgins

Lune sent it to me last night but I didn't think of posting it.

Seriously though, a MiG 21 to promote jets? How awesome is that?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14513146*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeVGXKIN_3g


he did post it though, i knew i wasn't going crazy..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14520103*
> he did post it though, i knew i wasn't going crazy..


Haha well that explains that.

In other news, a origin vs steam QQ thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1087676-what-ea-will-lose-if-bf3.html


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Lune sent it to me last night but I didn't think of posting it.

Seriously though, a MiG 21 to promote jets? How awesome is that?


How bout some jet footage to promote jets


----------



## LocutusH

Hmm... BF3 on an nVidia show?

I tought it will be "gaming evolved" again, but maybe "the way it is meant to be played" also?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


How bout some jet footage to promote jets










I'm pretty sure we'll get to see some video of the people playing the beta. Conquest and jets are confirmed for the play test at gamescon.


----------



## Zackcy

Grrr I'm buying a flight stick.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'm pretty sure we'll get to see some video of the people playing the beta. Conquest and jets are confirmed for the play test at gamescon.










Sweet!! means beta be jets and conq!!!!! (hoping!) Dont see why they would take that away from us. As people who played BF3 before Alpha was Op. Metro, I dont see why they would change it to something different after showing Jets/Conq at Gamescon and then beta be something different.

Woot! Jets!!!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14520333*
> Hmm... BF3 on an nVidia show?
> 
> I tought it will be "gaming evolved" again, but maybe "the way it is meant to be played" also?


heck yea! i love TWIMTBP titles. great performance.







can't wait for BF3

"Visit us in the PC Freeplay Area on Level 6 at PAX Prime to experience the unreleased, highly-anticipated game, Battlefield 3, the way it's meant to be played: On "Fully Loaded" PCs featuring two NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580s in SLI"

i want free tickets to washington


----------



## Zackcy

Just noticed this thread was under PC games. Isn't BF3 multi-platform


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14520605*
> heck yea! i love TWIMTBP titles. great performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait for BF3
> 
> "Visit us in the PC Freeplay Area on Level 6 at PAX Prime to experience the unreleased, highly-anticipated game, Battlefield 3, the way it's meant to be played: On "Fully Loaded" PCs featuring two NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580s in SLI"
> 
> i want free tickets to washington


Sorry to break it on you but BF3 will not be an TWIMTBP title, it will be an AMD Gaming Evolved title.









At least that's what they said at the E3.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14520691*
> Just noticed this thread was under PC games. Isn't BF3 multi-platform


BF3 is a PC game, and I am also a PC gamer. I would have raged if someone else created the official BF3 thread in the PS3 or 360 sub forum.









EDIT:
Quote:


> Sorry to break it on you but BF3 will not be an TWIMTBP title, it will be an AMD Gaming Evolved title.
> 
> At least that's what they said at the E3.


I heard that they were working with both sides to make sure it was optimized for both camps. I also heard that DICE and BF3 were onboard with AMD and DX11 since DX11 was on the drawing board.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sorry to break it on you but BF3 will not be an TWIMTBP title, it will be an AMD Gaming Evolved title.









At least that's what they said at the E3.










I highly doubt that...

NV and DICE are teaming up for PAX and Gamescon.

Plus NV released the driver for the Alpha the day DICE let in more waves.

*but I can see your praying for AMD, compared to ur sig*








And I have not seen one post for AMD or news from them advertising BF3.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


BF3 is a PC game, and I am also a PC gamer. I would have raged if someone else created the official BF3 thread in the PS3 or 360 sub forum.










How bout Video Games- General


----------



## james8

most of the traffic in this part of the forum comes from this thread. i imagine we won't even get to 300 pages if this thread is in the other parts of the forum.

@kuestag you sure? on that link it said TWIMTBP.
but who cares, it would be super cool if BF3 will be BOTH TWIMTBP and GE. then gamers will get awesome performance and visuals


----------



## dteg

i hate how all the traffic for this thread flows through the middle of the day, but when im at work at night and bored out of my mind there's never anyone posting


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14520738*
> I highly doubt that...
> 
> NV and DICE are teaming up for PAX and Gamescon.
> 
> Plus NV released the driver for the Alpha the day DICE let in more waves.
> 
> *but I can see your praying for AMD, compared to ur sig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have not seen one post for AMD or news from them advertising BF3.


Maybe nvidia and amd are still overbidding each other, who can pay more, to have DICE place the "run ****ty on the other cards" script in to the game


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


I highly doubt that...

NV and DICE are teaming up for PAX and Gamescon.

Plus NV released the driver for the Alpha the day DICE let in more waves.

*but I can see your praying for AMD, compared to ur sig*








And I have not seen one post for AMD or news from them advertising BF3.


I'm wondering why the Alpha was running twice performance on AMD than Nvidia then...









I'm quite sure it will run great on both systems anyways, but I did hear an AMD guy interviewing a DICE guy and they talked about AMD Gaming Evolved.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


How bout Video Games- General










Nahh


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Nahh




















God, so bored. Going to play some Vietnam. I want to play Conquest BF3 already!


----------



## sausageson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Maybe nvidia and amd are still overbidding each other, who can pay more, to have DICE place the "run ****ty on the other cards" script in to the game










Too bad both companies couldnt get their next gen cards out before release, first one to do that would have been the winrar.


----------



## dteg

i think the 6990 is enough of a beast that AMD should be the winrar(lol) that card is as close to next gen as possible


----------



## james8

Next-gen top-end single GPU will perform similarly to this gen dual GPU card.
6990 ~= 7970
590 ~= 680

so the alpha runs bad on nvidia eh? :/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


Next-gen top-end single GPU will perform similarly to this gen dual GPU card.
6990 ~= 7970
590 ~= 680

so the alpha runs bad on nvidia eh? :/


i really can't see ONE 7970 being as good as TWO 6990s...when is this next gen supposed to come out 2013? because i really can't see them making that big of a leap between now and next quarter


----------



## PoopaScoopa

For some reason, BC2 and BF3 run better on ATI cards. Nvidia has stuttering and low GPU usage in BC2 and a whole bowl of fun in BF3. I hope the same problems from BC2 don't carry over to BF3.

480 didn't beat the 295. 6970 didn't beat the 5970. Doubt the 7970 will beat the 6990. 75% of the 6990 sounds reasonable.


----------



## Zackcy

So did anyone see the new trailer for BF3's competition?[]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2...l_video_title]


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


So did anyone see the new trailer for BF3's competition? *[inserted link here]*


this is what you should have done..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this is what you should have done..










There you go.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


For some reason, BC2 and BF3 run better on ATI cards. Nvidia has stuttering and low GPU usage in BC2 and a whole bowl of fun in BF3. I hope the same problems from BC2 don't carry over to BF3.

480 didn't beat the 295. 6970 didn't beat the 5970. Doubt the 7970 will beat the 6990. 75% of the 6990 sounds reasonable.


I put similar performance not equal to








also, in term of real world game performance (not raw fps #'s) the 480 should feel smoother and more consistent than the 295 because of minimum fps differences and smaller fps fluctuations. same with the other cards.
that is why they are similar









btw am I the only one not experiencing any issues in BFBC2?

@Zackcy link bad.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


So did anyone see the new trailer for BF3's competition?[]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2...l_video_title]


Fail lol. CSS has done this for years and it looks just like 4 and MW2 again wow. Fail.


----------



## Higgins

trollsuccessful.jpg

I watched it, and it actually looks a lot better than I thought it would (graphics wise). The amount of bullets that guy took was ridiculous as well as all the grenades exploding 4ft away from that didn't kill him.


----------



## Zackcy

Well with every new COD, they have altered the colour tones, and the lightning in each game to give it that "new" look.

This time, it didn't even look like they tried. Looks like Mw2.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Well with every new COD, they have altered the colour tones, and the lightning in each game to give it that "new" look.

This time, it didn't even look like they tried. Looks like Mw2.


It looks like they did add some particle effects. I'm still not going to buy it though.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


It looks like they did add some particle effects. I'm still not going to buy it though.


If was a $15 arcade game, sure! But $60............no.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


So did anyone see the new trailer for BF3's competition?[]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2...l_video_title]


LOL did you just say competition? That game is an abomination.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


LOL did you just say competition? That game is an *abomination*.


Well all of the classmates in my little sister's Grade 7 class beg to differ.

Going to go job hunting today. I broke.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

To embed it, just put the video url without any of the stuff after *&*:

Quote: 
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDQ2Ow-VfI  
   
 You Tube  



 
I think CSS has better graphics than that...

Did anyone else fall asleep watching that?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Did anyone else fall asleep watching that?


The explosions woke me up.


----------



## doomlord52

Wow. that was incredibly borring.

Its just a survive X, get money, buy new items, survive X more style game. We've seen this a million times. Also the graphics look like CoD4. People, its 2011. I expect you to at LEAST exceed the graphics of source games.


----------



## Stikes

Anyone else going to PAX Prime in a few weeks? IM fricken STOKED !


----------



## Lhino

I wish I could go to all of these events, but flights from South Africa are pretty hectic on the bank account. Have to save the cash for the millions of games coming out lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Anyone else going to PAX Prime in a few weeks? IM fricken STOKED !


I jelly. EA Gun Club owners get some BF3 event I heard.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Anyone else going to PAX Prime in a few weeks? IM fricken STOKED !


It is only 1 hour away from my house in Germany. Sadly, I'm not in Germany until September.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is only 1 hour away from my house in Germany. Sadly, I'm not in Germany until September.










look at kcuestag with the moneyyyyy. OCN must pay well huh


----------



## Lune

The truth... I had to make it! They were too lazy to even change the interface


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


look at kcuestag with the moneyyyyy. OCN must pay well huh










Money? Where??? I want to sign up for it!


----------



## dteg

yup and thats why i always find it funny when my friends say CoD is better, i try saying its the same thing as the last game and they say not... lmao

edit: @kcuestag living in spain; house in Germany what else..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yup and thats why i always find it funny when my friends say CoD is better, i try saying its the same thing as the last game and they say not... lmao

edit: @kcuestag living in spain; house in Germany what else..


House in Spain -> Mine
House in Germany -> Rented until we leave back to Spain permanently next year.









I'm not rich, I wish.







Can't even afford the driving license at the moment, too expensive here.

Anyways, lets refrain from off-topic"ing".


----------



## dteg

sir yessir


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is only 1 hour away from my house in Germany. Sadly, I'm not in Germany until September.










PAX prime is in Seattle, you mean GamesCon?


----------



## Higgins

I don't think i mentioned that co-op mode is being revealed at Gamescon as well.

http://www.gamersbook.com/scene/news...gamescom-2011/

Quote:



According to EA's Brand Manager Kevin O' Leary, many new details regarding Battlefield's cooperative campaign will be revealed at the upcoming games festival in Germany.










As we all know, EA DICE and Electronic Arts have revealed that Battlefield 3 will feature a co-op mode together with the standard multiplayer modes available in the prior Battlefield games.
Although it is not yet known if cooperative aspect of Battlefield 3 will be more like a Spec Ops mode of Activision's Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 or more like singleplayer campaign adjusted for two players, EA's Brand Manager Kevin O' Leary has revealed that more info about this will be revealed at the upcoming Gamescom event.
Browsing all the news released for the upcoming Battlefield 3 video-game, this is a logical move made by EA DICE since Gamescom is the last big event to happen prior Battlefield's release and not much is known about the co-op side of the game yet.










To remind you, Gamescom is set to happen on August 17-21 while Battlefield 3 will be released on October 25th in NA and October 28th in Europe for PS3, Xbox 360 an PC.


----------



## dteg

im going to enjoy owning each of my friends both in the multi and the Co-op thats for sure..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


PAX prime is in Seattle, you mean GamesCon?


Yeah, I mean the GAmesCon which will show some Conquest multiplayer footage.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yeah, I mean the GAmesCon which will show some Conquest multiplayer footage.










Is conquest footage confirmed? If so, when is it?









EDIT: Sorry to add to the flame, but: For Gamescon, CoD brings a 5 year old game with a new skin. BF brings a jet. A real jet.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Is conquest footage confirmed? If so, when is it?









EDIT: Sorry to add to the flame, but: For Gamescon, CoD brings a 5 year old game with a new skin. BF brings a jet. A real jet.


Yes, they said they'll show Conquest.









16-21 August if I remember right.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



The PAX Prime event, takes place August 26-28 in Seattle, Washington. NVIDIA and EA are working together, to put together a Battlefield 3 Booth, having participants playing on "Fully Loaded" PCs featuring *two NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580s in SLI*, provided by Maingear. Battlefield 3 will be located in the PC Freeplay area on Level 6.


Source

Wonder how good that will look.


----------



## leegro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14525064*
> Source
> 
> Wonder what this "demo" will be. More fault line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Source
> 
> Wonder how good that will look.


Your first quote relates to a statement made back in March. That was Pax East


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leegro;14527060*
> Your first quote relates to a statement made back in March. That was Pax East


Could have sworn I heard the same story with PAX West


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14527354*
> Could have sworn I heard the same story with PAX West


Usually those invite only parties get announced the week of pax so I'm not surprised no info yet


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14525064*
> Source
> 
> Wonder how good that will look.


I'd be sad if it ended up being a TWIMTPB game... I want it to perform as good on both AMD and Nvidia.

At least I hope it performs as good as the Alpha did on AMD cards, where it performed perfectly fine since day 1.

Just hope final game isnt favored to Nvidia, and both companies work with DICE to get the best out of both.

Edit:

Ignore what I said;









http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/101225755731693568


----------



## LocutusH

Thats just the usual DICE "answer", without really answering the question...


----------



## theturbofd

Is there any info on single player? Like you know an actual story lol


----------



## ACM

Anyone think they will have a collectors edition or something (not limited) for BF3?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Thats just the usual DICE "answer", without really answering the question...


I fail to see how that's not answering the question.

Go watch some of the DICE E3 interviews for the one where they talk about it if you really want an "answer."


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Is there any info on single player? Like you know an actual story lol


what player?


----------



## Waffleboy

Two more screenshots:


----------



## doomlord52

1st one is old, 2nd one I havent seen before.


----------



## CousinBo

All I've heard about on first person is that there will be some actual fist punching in it, kind of like knifing. Sweet idea!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CousinBo*


All I've heard about on first person is that there will be some actual fist punching in it, kind of like knifing. Sweet idea!


its not a new idea its been done many times before. i'd rather like to see gun-butting and knifing instead of fist fighting and knifing


----------



## wint0nic

All I have to say is this game is going to be sick, looks like October/November will be happy days for me as two of my favorite games are being launched within those 2 months, so happy I have the system I have now and that I will be able to enjoy those games 100%.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wint0nic*


All I have to say is this game is going to be sick, looks like October/November will be happy days for me as two of my favorite games are being launched within those 2 months, so happy I have the system I have now and that I will be able to enjoy those games 100%.


I too am stoked, for BF3 and Arkham City


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I too am stoked, for BF3 and Arkham City










mehh, i played arkham asylum never finished it but it was a good game, think arkham city should be just as good if not better...

i'm MOST excited for Assassins creed though, can't wait to get my hands on that game..

As for BF3 im excited but not overly so idk why =/ my clan is a BF community usually having a server in the top 10 for every BF game when its most popular so i've either gotta keep up or drop out







and we do competitions etc. so i wanna stay good so i can play in them. wonder when the first BF3 competition will be...


----------



## dteg

double post but









Quote:



Amazon has today revealed that pre-orders for many of this years sequels are far outstripping their previous entries.

Having compared a number of titles with their series' previous titles they discovered that pre-orders for Battlefield 3 were 2000 percent over Battlefield 2's.

However, Amazon also noted that Modern Warfare 3 is set to outstrip Black Ops and could become their biggest selling title ever.

- Gears of War 3 (release date 20 September 2011) - 216% more pre-orders than Gears of War 2

- FIFA 12 (release date 30 September 2011) - 325% more pre-orders than FIFA 11

- Batman Arkham City (release date 21 October 2011) - 349% more pre-orders than Batman Arkham Asylum

- Battlefield 3 (release date 28 October 2011) - 2,302% more pre-orders than Battlefield 2

- Uncharted 3: Drake's Deception (release date 1 November 2011) - 488% more pre-orders than Uncharted 2

- Call Of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 (release date 8 November 2011) - 321% more pre-orders than Call of Duty: Black Ops


if those numbers are real that's quite something.. not sure how reliable of a source this is though.. the put BC2 in the title and put BF2 in the actual article what a fail..

Source


----------



## USFORCES

Where are the jet videos?
I hope they are as fun as BF2 was!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Where are the jet videos?
I hope they are as fun as BF2 was!


DICE is bringing a real jet to the next big presentation (in about a week), so I think most people are thinking they will have some footage then


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


DICE is bringing a real jet to the next big presentation (in about a week), so I think *most people are thinking* they will have some footage then










do you think otherwise







i'm kind of on the line about it, it's a big part of the reason people want to play BF3 so its good to show it but suspense makes people alot more interested and gets them to talk more...


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


do you think otherwise







i'm kind of on the line about it, it's a big part of the reason people want to play BF3 so its good to show it but suspense makes people alot more interested and gets them to talk more...


I think that they will, I just said that because I don't know for sure, it's just an educated guess (and a little bit of wishful thinking







)


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Anyone think they will have a collectors edition or something (not limited) for BF3?


There's a Battlefield 3 Collector's Edition Official Strategy Guide

Quote:



Product Details:

Interviews with key personnel at EA DICE, a behind the scenes look at the development of the game and an art/concept art gallery!
Also includes a Battlefield 3 novel excerpt written by a famous bestselling military novelist and ex-SAS member. He is also consulting on the development of the game.
Expert in depth walkthroughs for every campaign mission.
Detailed maps for both single and multiplayer modes.
Complete breakdown for every weapon, vehicle, and piece of equipment.
All multiplayer modes covered with key strategies straight from the pros working directly with the development team.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


mehh, i played arkham asylum never finished it but it was a good game, think arkham city should be just as good if not better...

i'm MOST excited for Assassins creed though, can't wait to get my hands on that game..

As for BF3 im excited but not overly so idk why =/ my clan is a BF community usually having a server in the top 10 for every BF game when its most popular so i've either gotta keep up or drop out







and we do competitions etc. so i wanna stay good so i can play in them. wonder when the first BF3 competition will be...


Did you at least finish the story part of the game?

I'm excited for AC also







I hope they focus more on the singleplayer. The multiplayer was boring in Brotherhood.

Too many awesome games to play








BF3, AC:Revelations, Batman: Arkham City, and Skyrim


----------



## Ubernoobie

hey i just preordered battlefield 3 from my local ebgames/gamestop and on my reciept it says BATTLEFIELD 3 ENG but doesnt say if its the limited edition or pc edition. isn't the receipt supposed to say something about the limited edition or the version(pc,xbox,ps3) as well?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


There's a Battlefield 3 Collectorâ€™s Edition Official Strategy Guide

Did you at least finish the story part of the game?

I'm excited for AC also







I hope they focus more on the singleplayer. The multiplayer was boring in Brotherhood.

Too many awesome games to play








BF3, AC:Revelations, Batman: Arkham City, and Skyrim


i got about half way through the single player and i've beaten every AC currently out







honestly i didn't find the multiplayer boring they were enough different modes etc. to keep me occupied for a bit..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie*


hey i just preordered battlefield 3 from my local ebgames/gamestop and on my reciept it says BATTLEFIELD 3 ENG but doesnt say if its the limited edition or pc edition. isn't the receipt supposed to say something about the limited edition or the version(pc,xbox,ps3) as well?


really couldn't tell you..


----------



## bnmbnm

anyone knows if the beta nickname and rank will continue to the final game or in final version all users will begin from start?

and another question... i saw that who buys from origin and has birthday gets 50% discount, i tried to change birthday but i did not see option in the application... if i open new account today with birthday three days from now will i be able to get bf3 for 50%?

tnx


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


anyone knows if the beta nickname and rank will continue to the final game or in final version all users will begin from start?

and another question... i saw that who buys from origin and has birthday gets 50% discount, i tried to change birthday but i did not see option in the application... if i open new account today with birthday three days from now will i be able to get bf3 for 50%?

tnx


Nickname and rank will most definitely be reset. I really doubt they'd keep the stats from the beta into the final game as that gives a pretty unfair lead to those that were in the beta.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


anyone knows if the beta nickname and rank will continue to the final game or in final version all users will begin from start?

and another question... i saw that who buys from origin and has birthday gets 50% discount, i tried to change birthday but i did not see option in the application... if i open new account today with birthday three days from now will i be able to get bf3 for 50%?

tnx


the beta rank and nickname prolly won't continue and its only a 25% discount not 50%


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie*


hey i just preordered battlefield 3 from my local ebgames/gamestop and on my reciept it says BATTLEFIELD 3 ENG but doesnt say if its the limited edition or pc edition. isn't the receipt supposed to say something about the limited edition or the version(pc,xbox,ps3) as well?


If you got it from gamestop then you should get the limited edition. Each store gets everything from the main gamestop HQ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


anyone knows if the beta nickname and rank will continue to the final game or in final version all users will begin from start?

and another question... i saw that who buys from origin and has birthday gets 50% discount, i tried to change birthday but i did not see option in the application... if i open new account today with birthday three days from now will i be able to get bf3 for 50%?

tnx


I'm sure that the rank will be reset since there are already people that are close to level 50. And also not all of the badges and stuff are implemented yet I think.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14536021*
> Nickname and rank will most definitely be reset. I really doubt they'd keep the stats from the beta into the final game as that gives a pretty unfair lead to those that were in the beta.


Not to mention ranking up is suuuuuper easy.


----------



## Zackcy

I have to say, I liked this interview. Woops, wrong thread!









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwSh5ctnMOA&feature=related[/ame]

I do like how they don't mention anything about BF3,(except that it is coming out, and that Robert Bowling is coming out) where with EA, it's always "oh were doing this, unlike *hint hint activision*"


----------



## Waffleboy

Two more screenshots:


----------



## Zackcy

^needz moar resolution


----------



## dteg

i know this is epicly off topic (well sort of) but i just got a 6950 tf3 from the newegg OB sales!!!!!!!!!!! now i know even after they charge you it can still be canceled but don't spoil it for me or i'll hunt and kill you... anyways this is going into my rig for BF3 so it is still kind of on topic


----------



## iEATu

I hope they make all ground textures high res. The mountains look pretty crappy. They don't need to be high res but at least not like that


----------



## james8

^^hey didn't we already see those screenshots before?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14536883*
> i know this is epicly off topic (well sort of) but i just got a 6950 tf3 from the newegg OB sales!!!!!!!!!!! now i know even after they charge you it can still be canceled but don't spoil it for me or i'll hunt and kill you... anyways this is going into my rig for BF3 so it is still kind of on topic


Congrats!









Now we're ready for Battlefield 3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14537181*
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we're ready for Battlefield 3.


Noooooo, because i still need my CPU and PSU lol.


----------



## james8

ur 2600K is going to be beast








and look at that graphics system: HD 6950 CFX.
full of win


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14537293*
> ur 2600K is going to be beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look at that graphics system: HD 6950 CFX.
> full of win


only if i can find a 2nd 6950 that can fit.. but i'm definitely going to be ready by BF3


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14536905*
> ^^hey didn't we already see those screenshots before?


Yes they are old


----------



## Blackops_2

Still look pretty amazing though that large of a res


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14537530*
> Yes they are old


Really? Oops, the BF facebook page lied to me...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14537609*
> Really? Oops, the BF facebook page lied to me...


yep I saw them there too earlier.. weird


----------



## bnmbnm

thanx all answers! i have more question about the beta if anyone knows...

if i pre order from origin i get access to beta only for 48 hours or until the game released?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnmbnm;14538026*
> thanx all answers! i have more question about the beta if anyone knows...
> 
> if i pre order from origin i get access to beta only for 48 hours or until the game released?


It's definitely more than 48 hours; the beta is public to everyone, but if you pre order you get in 48 hours before everyone else. I don't think EA/DICE has said the official length of the beta though.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14538063*
> It's definitely more than 48 hours; the beta is public to everyone, but if you pre order you get in 48 hours before everyone else. I don't think EA/DICE has said the official length of the beta though.


no it's only 48 hours before open beta. It says so on their site.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14538160*
> no it's only 48 hours before open beta. It says so on their site.


Yeah, by 'everyone else' I meant people who don't have the early access (Origin Pre-Orders, MoH limited edition owners).


----------



## Kevlo

lol then im fine with not Pre-Ordering or gettitng MoH, not for a measly 2 days XD


----------



## Ubernoobie

if we buy it boxed we don't have to dl it from origin right?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie;14538484*
> if we buy it boxed we don't have to dl it from origin right?


your username makes sense







why would you download it from origin if you have the DVD?


----------



## Lune

You don't have to download it, but might have to run Origin or Battlelog to be able to play the game, who knows


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14538628*
> You don't have to download it, but might have to run Origin or Battlelog to be able to play the game, who knows


Oh great, another batch of Origin hate coming this way...

I try to buy disc when I can. Makes reinstalling a lot easier.


----------



## Lune

No one knows yet really







If this makes you feel better, new games don't require Origin







you can run em without it


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;14538671*
> Oh great, another batch of Origin hate coming this way...
> 
> I try to buy disc when I can. Makes reinstalling a lot easier.


not likely i already delivered a load this week next isn't scheduled until next week monday =/

and on the reinstalling this is why steam rocks, hope origin does it too. you just install the client and then copy over the files and boom it's like it was always there..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14538712*
> not likely i already delivered a load this week next isn't scheduled until next week monday =/
> 
> and on the reinstalling this is why steam rocks, hope origin does it too. you just install the client and then copy over the files and boom it's like it was always there..


See the thing those games are fully integrated into Steam.

Origin downloaded games act like CD/DVD downloaded games. There own folder under the C drive and all.


----------



## Waffleboy

I believe it was confirmed that you will have to use battlelog to connect to servers. A lot of people (myself included) were complaining about this, until someone posed the question: what's wrong with battlelog. When I realized I couldn't think of anything other than it being new, I decided I'm okay with it


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14538899*
> See the thing those games are fully integrated into Steam.
> 
> Origin downloaded games act like CD/DVD downloaded games. There own folder under the C drive and all.


ahh my problem with installs like that is they actually have registry entries tied to them, so if you just copy them back over most times they don't work.. but with steam as long as u actually install steam and have the registry filed tied to the steam .exe itself you're golden..


----------



## Lune

No no that was just for Alpha... I don't think it's confirmed ^^ but Battlelog is best thing ever, just don't wanna run the game through it, but I don't mind it anyway.. Run from Battlelog, close browser = gg


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14539003*
> No no that was just for Alpha... I don't think it's confirmed ^^ but Battlelog is best thing ever, just don't wanna run the game through it, but I don't mind it anyway.. Run from Battlelog, close browser = gg


Here's the tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/97951424561942528


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14538981*
> I believe it was confirmed that you will have to use battlelog to connect to servers. A lot of people (myself included) were complaining about this, until someone posed the question: what's wrong with battlelog. When I realized I couldn't think of anything other than it being new, I decided I'm okay with it


how about HAVING to use a site?

i see nothing wrong with battlelog, but i dont want to go to a web page in order to play online, of course ill do it if there is no other way, but id rather not.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14539023*
> Here's the tweet: http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/97951424561942528


Even if it's like that.. we can change it







Many people are going to whine


----------



## WorldExclusive

Yawn. Back on topic.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14539089*
> Yawn. Back on topic.


When were we off topic?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

There was nothing wrong with battlelog browser. It worked. and at least you could filter by name... some developers cant even do that with ingame browsers.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Can't believe people are still contemplating pre-ordering. Are you nuts??!! This is BF3!! What else are you going to buy? Children of Duty? haha...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14539323*
> *There was nothing wrong with battlelog browser*. It worked. and at least you could filter by name... some developers cant even do that with ingame browsers.


Ya, nothing other then the fact that you HAD to have it open while playing. Not a big deal by still.......

Then again it's unknown if that was a design choice or because it was an Alpha.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14539543*
> Ya, nothing other then the fact that you HAD to have it open while playing. Not a big deal by still.......
> 
> Then again it's unknown if that was a design choice or because it was an Alpha.


You don't need Battlelog open 24/7 ;o Find a server, click join and close the browser ^^


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14539590*
> You don't need Battlelog open 24/7 ;o Find a server, click join and close the browser ^^


What if you leave/crash? Also, I think/hope that it was just because they didn't have enough time for a in-game browser for the Alpha. Or something else.


----------



## bnmbnm

is there reason NOT to pre order the game?

i mean i definitely know i'll but it when it released but i'm like waiting for something and i don't know what for... maybe its price will come down? maybe it will be sold with more addons when released?

so if im sure ill get it - is there some downside for pre ordering?


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnmbnm;14540071*
> is there reason NOT to pre order the game?
> 
> i mean i definitely know i'll but it when it released but i'm like waiting for something and i don't know what for... maybe its price will come down? maybe it will be sold with more addons when released?
> 
> so if im sure ill get it - is there some downside for pre ordering?


No downsides, and a free expansion.

---
- Sent from my iPod Touch using magic.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


No downsides, and a free expansion.

---
- Sent from my iPod Touch using magic.


ur forgetting PWP


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

As much as I hate GS, I ended up preordering from their because it's 30 seconds from my house.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


As much as I hate GS, I ended up preordering from their because it's 30 seconds from my house.


Midnight release + Physical copy = Gamestop for me


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Midnight release + Physical copy = Gamestop for me


I'd rather pre-order from origin and then pre-load the game, which means no waiting in line or driving. Also with a digital copy nothing needs to be loading or spinning from the disk. To each their own though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'd rather pre-order from origin and then pre-load the game, which means no waiting in line or driving. Also with a digital copy nothing needs to be loading or spinning from the disk. To each their own though.


What if i buy the boxed, and just register the CDKEY with origin? I will still be able to DL it, without the disc, or am i wrong?


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


What if i buy the boxed, and just register the CDKEY with origin? I will still be able to DL it, without the disc, or am i wrong?


I'm not sure if it has been confirmed or not if you'll still need the disc. Good question though. Either way, I'd rather have the option to pre-load the game prior to launch so as soon as Oct. 25th hits 12AM, I have it.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'm not sure if it has been confirmed or not if you'll still need the disc. Good question though. Either way, I'd rather have the option to pre-load the game prior to launch so as soon as Oct. 25th hits 12AM, I have it.


I plan my new rig without an ODD, but i want the BF3 BOX to be in my collection... so i hope it will work this way.


----------



## Fr0sty

once you choose a class are you stuck to one class in multiplayer or you can switch back to another class at any time???


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


once you choose a class are you stuck to one class in multiplayer or you can switch back to another class at any time???


You can switch.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


I plan my new rig without an ODD, but i want the BF3 BOX to be in my collection... so i hope it will work this way.


I tried to install DA:O on my new rig couple of days ago. Brand new copy of the game.

I was having problems with installing the game, and the solutions I googled involved mounting the game in a virtual drive etc. Feck that, I thought.

Loaded up Origin, stuck in the DA:O key from the back of the manual, and it registered the game to my account and I could download it.

I imagine this is how it will work for BF3 too.


----------



## Doogiehouser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


once you choose a class are you stuck to one class in multiplayer or you can switch back to another class at any time???


I'm not sure what you exactly mean by this. At the beginning of every game and after every death you have a choice of 4 different classes and their kits.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


I plan my new rig without an ODD, but i want the BF3 BOX to be in my collection... so i hope it will work this way.


I registered my physical BC2 copy CD Key with Origin and it gave me the option to be able to run the physical copy or download it from them so there's a good chance it will work the same with BF3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


You can switch.



perfect









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'm not sure what you exactly mean by this. At the beginning of every game and after every death you have a choice of 4 different classes and their kits.


ahh ok ... first timer at the battlefield series ... so i had to ask


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doogiehouser*


I'd rather pre-order from origin and then pre-load the game, which means no waiting in line or driving. Also with a digital copy nothing needs to be loading or spinning from the disk. To each their own though.


^^^^
THIS

Like you say, to each thier own. Ive been buying PC/Console games for over a decade. We use to look for ways to create an image and use a NO CD executable for games. I love the fact that we are offered DDL now.

I guess some people like to collect. Im not a hoarder!


----------



## snow cakes

thats hoarding!!! lol, but yea i did my upgrade for bf3 so I'm not as anxious as I was XD


----------



## Lune

My reaction to Battlefield 3 and Jet for the first time

  
 You Tube


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


perfect









ahh ok ... first timer at the battlefield series ... so i had to ask


While your waiting you might as well pick up BF2, it's cheap and still holds the reigns in the BF series IMO. Still a pretty good amount of servers also. Of course it will spoil you with 7 classes, no regenerative health, and commander. But it will be fun.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

A link to the newest Battleblog. 

Because that's how I roll.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


My reaction to Battlefield 3 and Jet for the first time

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F_G2...feature=relmfu

By the way.. I was playing for a few hours last night and came up with these sony vegas settings.. do you think it looks good? Just getting ready for Battlefield 3 Beta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63cJbjgiOHE&hd=1


i love how when the pig actually talks it has a deep voice... dam it lune u forgot to remind me to DL BF2 -____- now i can't practice for BF3..


----------



## dteg

Battlefield = 1 CoD = 0

this is one reason i'm glad for squad spawn points and random base points
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySvdJUg28RI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Hawk777th

Looking to preorder from Origin. I was wondering do you have to pay the full amount up front or is this like a $5 preorder?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14547228*
> Looking to preorder from Origin. I was wondering do you have to pay the full amount up front or is this like a $5 preorder?


i could very well be wrong, but i think it's much like other preorders where you don't actually pay until release.. but i can't be sure with origin as i have yet to use it =/


----------



## Lune

I preordered Battlefield 3 and got instantly charged


----------



## Pendulum

I've got a dozen people asking me to pre-order it for the 360.
Needless to say they got the look of death and backhanded. >.>


----------



## dteg

sigh crossing my fingers didn't work
Quote:


> There has been some confusion over how EA's new Origin service will be integrated into Battlefield 3. Battlelog plays a big part, with the ability to browse servers and join a game directly from the browser. But according to DICE's Daniel Martos, Origin will be required in order to play Battlefield 3 if the game is bought in retail. We don't know whether this is true if the game is downloaded through a digital download service other than Origin, but we suspect Origin will be required no matter what.


sadface


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Anyone know if you'll be able to pick up and drop off land vehicles in the choppers?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14547662*
> Anyone know if you'll be able to pick up and drop off land vehicles in the choppers?


not likely but i would enjoy dropping an AWD on an enemy soldier..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14545197*
> A link to the newest Battleblog.
> 
> Because that's how I roll.


Quote:


> _Every Battlefield game is built from the gun out. If persistence is what keeps you coming back for more, the gunplay is the essential foundation that the entire game hinges on. Read on for Senior Designer Alan Kertz' thoughts on what makes shooting in Battlefield 3 unique._
> 
> Tweaking, testing, and re-tweaking the weapons in Battlefield 3 is the short description of a normal workday for Senior Designer Alan Kertz at this stage in the production. Now that we are well into August, Alan's work has long since gone from overarching shooter vision to detailed fine-tuning. Walk down to his desk at any given day and you are likely to find him poring over notes or some onscreen graphs, deep in discussion with his designer colleagues:
> 
> Is the exit smoke from this RPG large enough? Is the precision increase when adding a heavy barrel to this rifle noticeable enough in semi-burst fire mode? How does the addition of a foregrip to this rifle affect the stability when firing in fully automatic mode?
> 
> -- Authenticity is really important when you're doing a modern day game like Battlefield 3. We know our players look critically at the guns in our games, so we brought in experts like Andy McNab. Our military advisors not only help us get it right, they help us understand why it's right."
> 
> Compared to both Battlefield 2 and Battlefield: Bad Company 2, there is a larger focus in Battlefield 3 on authenticity and real life handling. This comes down to details like reloads, mobility, bullet trajectories, and even how the caliber and barrel length of a gun determines muzzle velocity and energy. For Alan, this approach clearly leads to better gameplay.
> 
> -- With authenticity as a base, you get a natural balance because all real life guns are based on trade-offs. It really pulls out the personality of each weapon system to use the authentic stats and features. Each army selects a different weapon, for a different reason, and we pass those selections on to our players."
> 
> *Varied weapons for all play styles*
> The arsenals of U.S. Marine Corps and the Russian Army are both featured prominently in the game, since those are the sides you play in both single and multiplayer. Building from that base, we selected a number of additional weapons that are returning classics, competing designs, and alternate combat roles. Each weapon choice means it gives the player an additional tactical choice: Get in close with a carbine, PDW, or shotgun. Hit from long range with a sniper rifle. Engage tanks with an RPG. Or lay down suppressive fire with a light machinegun.
> 
> We're not just giving you weapon A or B, take it or leave it, though. Each main weapon will be heavily customizable to suit different roles. The majority of weapons in Battlefield 3 can be tailored by the player to fit anything from close quarter to long range combat, or something in between. But we'll save that for a later Battleblog post, when we will go deep into weapons customization.


Also, no problem with Origin. The caliber rig that is required to play BF3 isn't going to choke by running a less resource intensive steam in the background (yes, less resource intensive than steam _gasp_).


----------



## VettePilot

After buying BF2 for 5 bucks and seeing how it plays and the controls it has, the difficult key maping, and the horrible hit detection it has. If BF3 is built around the same interface and methods I will not buy it. I hope it is not and it is more like BC2, but better.

The hit detection in BF2 was so bad I was playing single player and firing directly at an enemy maybe 20ft from them with an M60 and there were no hits registering at all. this continued. I then tried the sniper setup and it was ok at close range but long range I could not gfigure out where the shots were going to compensate. I uninstalled it right after because of this and the lack of ability to map the controls the way I wanted them for my G13.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14548179*
> After buying BF2 for 5 bucks and seeing how it plays and the controls it has, the difficult key maping, and the horrible hit detection it has. If BF3 is built around the same interface and methods I will not buy it. I hope it is not and it is more like BC2, but better.
> 
> The hit detection in BF2 was so bad I was playing single player and firing directly at an enemy maybe 20ft from them with an M60 and there were no hits registering at all. this continued. I then tried the sniper setup and it was ok at close range but long range I could not gfigure out where the shots were going to compensate. I uninstalled it right after because of this and the lack of ability to map the controls the way I wanted them for my G13.


Hit detection was really good in the alpha.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14548179*
> After buying BF2 for 5 bucks and seeing how it plays and the controls it has, the difficult key maping, and the horrible hit detection it has. If BF3 is built around the same interface and methods I will not buy it. I hope it is not and it is more like BC2, but better.
> 
> The hit detection in BF2 was so bad I was playing single player and firing directly at an enemy maybe 20ft from them with an M60 and there were no hits registering at all. this continued. I then tried the sniper setup and it was ok at close range but long range I could not gfigure out where the shots were going to compensate. I uninstalled it right after because of this and *the lack of ability to map the controls the way I wanted them for my G13*.


you mean you couldn't get a game from 2005 to work with a piece of technology from 2008? shocking..









anyways you are the first person i've heard those complaints from but BF3 is built on an entirely different engine and i suspect the problems from 6 years ago shouldn't be a problem now, but BC2 is proof otherwise; just watch and wait and see how the game turns out before you invest your money.


----------



## VoodooActual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14548179*
> After buying BF2 for 5 bucks and seeing how it plays and the controls it has, the difficult key maping, and the horrible hit detection it has. If BF3 is built around the same interface and methods I will not buy it. I hope it is not and it is more like BC2, but better.
> 
> The hit detection in BF2 was so bad I was playing single player and firing directly at an enemy maybe 20ft from them with an M60 and there were no hits registering at all. this continued. I then tried the sniper setup and it was ok at close range but long range I could not gfigure out where the shots were going to compensate. I uninstalled it right after because of this and the lack of ability to map the controls the way I wanted them for my G13.


1) The hit detection wasn't THAT off, it required skill. As you do with anything, you had to make do with it.
2) Since when has there been an M60 in BF2? I assume you mean M249 SAW..
3) BF3'll use the Frostbite 2 Engine.. IE, full scale destruction compared to BC2's scripted destruction, It'll fall as you destroy chunks, depending where you hit etc.
4) Right, so your going to judge a *2005* game for not supporting your G13? Wow.
5) Why the hell have you never played BF2 before now!?!?!?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan;14548179*
> After buying BF2 for 5 bucks and seeing how it plays and the controls it has, the difficult key maping, and the horrible hit detection it has. If BF3 is built around the same interface and methods I will not buy it. I hope it is not and it is more like BC2, but better.
> 
> The hit detection in BF2 was so bad I was playing single player and firing directly at an enemy maybe 20ft from them with an M60 and there were no hits registering at all. this continued. I then tried the sniper setup and it was ok at close range but long range I could not gfigure out where the shots were going to compensate. I uninstalled it right after because of this and the lack of ability to map the controls the way I wanted them for my G13.


have u try aiming above the target that you want to hit for long range shots? remember, bf use realistic projectile and not hitscan like cod.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14548437*
> have u try aiming above the target that you want to hit for long range shots? remember, bf use realistic projectile and not hitscan like cod.


Ummm... actually, 1942 and Vietnam used hitscan.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14548484*
> Ummm... actually, 1942 and Vietnam used hitscan.


and BF3 will use the projectile (everyone already knows that, just my attempt to stay on topic so we don't all get raged at







)

you know i've never played 1942 or vietnam, had the chance but i only like games with modern day guns, reason i never played old games or games based on something that happened years ago..


----------



## Waffleboy

1942 is fantastic, my favorite game of all time.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

As long as the game is competitive it will keep me tuned.


----------



## bucdan

Try not spraying so much


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I never had any problems with hit detection in BF2, unless you consider holding the trigger down on an LMG, then of course its not due to poor hit detection


----------



## Stikes

Whats that guy thinking coming into a BF3 thread and crapping all over Battlefield 2 with obvious mis-information?

I'm going to guess hes just trolling.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Whats that guy thinking coming into a BF3 thread and crapping all over Battlefield 2 with obvious mis-information?

I'm going to guess hes just trolling.


That's my first guess, that or he is use to how cod's hit detection works.


----------



## kcuestag

Come guys, let's keep this on topic with Battlefield 3, please.


----------



## Waffleboy

I guess it was confirmed that Origin will be required to play - no big deal in my book.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I guess it was confirmed that Origin will be required to play - no big deal in my book.


I personally like origin, more options is always welcomed in my book.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Whats that guy thinking coming into a BF3 thread and crapping all over Battlefield 2 with obvious mis-information?

I'm going to guess hes just trolling.


Maybe he's just come from BC2 and well is used fully accurate LMGs







.

Dayum, I have 25% off if I get BF3 on Origin. But I want the Steel Box.

What if I order the physical copy from Origin?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Maybe he's just come from BC2 and well is used fully accurate LMGs







.

Dayum, I have 25% off if I get BF3 on Origin. But I want the Steel Box.

What if I order the physical copy from Origin?


I've always bought physical copies of games, just feels good to hold the box in my hands.


----------



## BreakDown

anyone knows if you can buy the steelcase in UK or Spain?


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I've always bought physical copies of games, just feels good to hold the box in my hands.


I agree








also is the normal $59.99 limited edition copy only includes the DVD box or is there something extra (physically)?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14550870*
> I agree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is the normal $59.99 limited edition copy only includes the DVD box or is there something extra (physically)?


My preorder at gamestop gets me a PRIMA strategy guide.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14550844*
> anyone knows if you can buy the steelcase in UK or Spain?


i thought the UK was the only place it could be bought...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i thought the UK was the only place it could be bought...


i just know some sweedish stores sell it, dont know about UK, do you know any UK store selling it?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14550988*
> i just know some sweedish stores sell it, dont know about UK, do you know any UK store selling it?


nope im in the US, i didnt even know it was only swedish stores


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14550911*
> My preorder at gamestop gets me a *PRIMA strategy guide.*


lolwut?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


lolwut?


aren't strategy guides only for the single player?? what's the point of them anyways...


----------



## Lune

Guides are useless


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


My preorder at gamestop gets me a PRIMA strategy guide.


IN ADDITION to the physical warfare pack????








*jumps around in joy
i knew gamestop is a good retailer.

EDIT: wait i didn't see anything about free guide for preorders on gamestop.com? gues it's just you then.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


IN ADDITION to the physical warfare pack????








*jumps around in joy
i knew gamestop is a good retailer.

EDIT: wait i didn't see anything about free guide for preorders on gamestop.com? gues it's just you then.










If your part of their powerup rewards. I know the guides are worthless just kind of a collectors thing I guess.


----------



## Blackops_2

Origin may be required to play









http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-re...battlefield-3/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Origin may be required to play









http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-re...battlefield-3/


lol i posted that about 4 pages back


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Origin may be required to play









http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-re...battlefield-3/


I like your username







.

Yup, there was an article in the news section earlier today.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol i posted that about 4 pages back










Thats the second news i've posted today that's already been posted









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I like your username







.

Yup, there was an article in the news section earlier today.


Thanks man!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Origin may be required to play









http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-re...battlefield-3/


Digital Distribution + Don't care about loosing disc + Battlelog + Friends List

These are all things that would have ENHANCED Battlefield 2 and 2142

Why the hell would you NOT want it?

Oh right, the whiny people looking for something to be Emo about.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Digital Distribution + Don't care about loosing disc + Battlelog + Friends List

These are all things that would have ENHANCED Battlefield 2 and 2142

Why the hell would you NOT want it?

Oh right, the whiny people looking for something to be Emo about.


Someone sounds a little over exerted about this ordeal haha. Follow my sig







. And my reasoning is because i can't change my origin account name to Blackops_2, and would rather the game be in steam since all my other games and friends are in it. I don't want to have to micro manage two distributing programs. Just as Dteg said.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Someone sounds a little over exerted about this ordeal. And my reasoning is because i can't change my origin account name to Blackops_2, and would rather the game be in steam since all my other games and friends are in it.


I just think it sucks that people are all pissy about PC gaming trending the way it is.

Do I wish BF3 was on steam? Yes
Should it be expected that all companies run there Digital Distribution games through Steam? Of course not.

Remember: Competition is ALWAYS good!

As far as friends lists, BF3 has a separate list apart from Origin anyway so you have to add them, they just end up being the same name as that persons origin account.

And if you can even PLAY BF3 then your computer won't be hindered by Origin running in the background (Performance wise).


----------



## spud84

its funny... I remember this same sort of “outrage” when steam was first released, now people are outraged that its been superseded/competed against. I could not care less if I use valve’s little shop, or ea’s little shop as long as it works.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I just think it sucks that people are all pissy about PC gaming trending the way it is.

Do I wish BF3 was on steam? Yes
Should it be expected that all companies run there Digital Distribution games through Steam? Of course not.

Remember: Competition is ALWAYS good!

As far as friends lists, BF3 has a separate list apart from Origin anyway so you have to add them, they just end up being the same name as that persons origin account.

And if you can even PLAY BF3 then your computer won't be hindered by Origin running in the background (Performance wise).



so if BF3 has a separate friends list then really what's the point of origin and battlelog


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spud84*


its funny... I remember this same sort of â€œoutrageâ€ when steam was first released, now people are outraged that its been superseded/competed against. I could not care less if I use valveâ€™s little shop, or eaâ€™s little shop as long as it works.


The irony in people is indeed funny.

Hate how it's "QQ Steam haz no BF3" and then the other side is like "Steam sucks". I mean why the extremes? >_>


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


so if BF3 has a separate friends list then really what's the point of origin and battlelog










Origin friends list = See who is playing what EA game

BF3 friends list = Battlelog.

Battlelog is basically Battlefield facebook (ha!)

Forums/Stats/Server Browser

Works quite well I think, I prefer it to the ghetto server browsers BF games usually launch with.

Plus its WAY easier to follow/join/group with friends. Drag and drop!
Isn't that why we play MULTIPLAYER games anyway? SOCIALIZATION!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


The irony in people is indeed funny.

Hate how it's "QQ Steam haz no BF3" and then the other side is like "Steam sucks". I mean why the extremes? >_>


Because people like drama, its why I usually stay away from clans and just stick to certain servers.


----------



## jacobrjett

Found some screenshots, I had to LOL hard at these, they are terrible... When a game is trying this hard too be the best looking game available, and they release screenshots like this, you have to wonder... Im really hoping these kind of things wont be in the release version. Was the alpha looking like this?

First of all:









Look at the way hes holding his gun, LOLOL. That must be a joke. But they wouldnt release screenshots like this taking the piss, maybe its been photoshopped by activision. But it looks serious too me. Now, have a look at his barrel. At the end. You see? the object right there that is kind of hanging off the right side of his gun? what the hell is that? Maybe its a flashlight or something, but too me it looks like a very very poor cube with some random texture slapped across that doesnt fit there. Also down his left wrist, theres a huge line, I guess that would be something too do with the UV mapping for now.










Now this one, all I have too say for this one is, look at his scope - LOL

I am going too guess that things like the scope in the second picture and the flashlight (I think thats what it is), is too keep the poly count low, too make the game run more efficently. The way they are holding the guns is just sad though. I dont have a problem with the scope or the flashlight in a release build, because you wouldnt even notice those. I would notice the silly way of holding the gun though.

However my problem is, WHY would they release screenshots with such flaws?
I find it hard too appreciate how awesome everything else looks when those are the only things I can look at









On the bright size, holy high res textures batman! I love staring at the clothing on the second picture. Im going too guess that they will be including HUGE textures with the PC version, with the option for supersampling or something like that for when people have super powerful computers.


----------



## Zackcy

Those look fine.


----------



## Ishinomori

In the first picture, what's wrong with the way he is holding the gun?

He is holding the clip/mag with his left hand and the trigger in the right hand to pull the stock into his shoulder!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ishinomori*


in the first picture, what's wrong with the way he is holding the gun?

He is holding the clip/mag with his left hand and the trigger in the right hand to pull the stock into his shoulder!


don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Those look fine.


Agreed also more than likely alpha screenshots. Which is still subject to a lot of changes.

As for holding the mag well instead of the quad rails... everyone holds their own rifle differently so can't really get mad at DICE if they do it like that.

Quad rails are also very uncomfortable without covers


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


don't feed the trolls!


Tis hard...


----------



## CalinTM

Everyone is building rigs for BF3 ?


----------



## T3beatz

I guess guys need something to do... I posted this in the Radeon 6850/6870 thread, I don't think this game is gonna be as much of a burden on computers as people are thinking. Save your money, wait for the the game to be released and see how your system does. If your rig is getting low frames asses the problem, then spend that hard earned cash on the solution.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


don't feed the trolls!


He's posted genuinely in this thread before and seems to have quite a intrest in BF3.


----------



## theturbofd

First of all I have seen many and I mean many people shoot M4 and M16s exactly like that so I don't see a problem with that. Second you know there is a difference between the hand models and world models right? Ever seen half life 2 mods? 2 different models are made for weapons, world and hand.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calin05;14554925*
> Everyone is building rigs for BF3 ?


Hells yeah! Just built mine last month. Got everything except my new case.

i5-2500k
P8P67-PRO
8GB 1600 Ram 1.5v with NICE timings








One more GTX 460 1GB to get SLI

Only problem I can see is running out of Vram on 64 player maps (I play 1920x1080) while in jet, won't be able to tell till Oct tho







If slowdown then waiting for next nvidia gen and grabbing a 2GB GTX 6something


----------



## jacobrjett

Sorry if I came across as a troll, Im not. If you see through my threads youl see I have started threads with a genuine interest for battlefield 3, (my post your BF3 upgrades one) I am no troll.

As far as I was aware, you are supposed too hold your gun with your non trigger finger under the barrel, so you have greater accuracy and aim with your rifle, holding your hands that close together gives you very little leverage, similar principle too having a stand on the end of a rifle, because you can control the end of it, it makes it much easier too aim.










Can you really imagine holding a gun with your non trigger finger hand, holding the magazine?

Holding a rifle with your hand like that will be bad, because you cannot aim accurately or smoothly, also you wont be able too control recoil as well, you will have too rely on your trigger finger hand mainly, which would make a pivot on the back end of the gun, making the front flapping around in all directions. I would have thought that they would look this up.

The main point that I was trying too raise, is why they would release screenshots that have those kind of blatant flaws. I mean come on, look at that scope, they must have gotten a monkey who choose those images too release.


----------



## Martinsen

I can't discuss BF3 because of my NDA with EA and DICE. I can say: The Alpha was pretty good.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calin05;14554925*
> Everyone is building rigs for BF3 ?


Yes sir! I've built my sig rig just for Battlefield 3!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14555303*
> ....SNIP...


You may be right, however, the first screenshot you posted is also a proper way of holding a rifle.

Of course I prefer holding a rifle the way that man is doing.









Either ways, those screenshots look fine to me.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14555303*
> *snip*


If you have a look at that picture, that m4/16 doesn't have quad-rails (the connectors of add on attachments around the barrel.

It would also be much easier to apply pressure to your should with the stock by pulling back on the mag as opposed to the barrel (reduction in recoil).

I believe SWAT grip their rifles this way as they can drop/raise the barrel more effectively in tight situations.

They are working with gun specialists to get everything they can right, this is most likely a common way to grip the rifle when there is no foregrip present, I certainly don't see a problem with it.


----------



## Zackcy

There is going to be a new Counter-Strike game.

How am I going to have time for BF3???!?!?!111??


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14555525*
> If you have a look at that picture, that m4/16 doesn't have quad-rails (the connectors of add on attachments around the barrel.
> 
> It would also be much easier to apply pressure to your should with the stock by pulling back on the mag as opposed to the barrel (reduction in recoil).
> 
> I believe SWAT grip their rifles this way as they can drop/raise the barrel more effectively in tight situations.
> 
> They are working with gun specialists to get everything they can right, this is most likely a common way to grip the rifle when there is no foregrip present, I certainly don't see a problem with it.


I stand corrected.

I guess my concerns are void.


----------



## jacobrjett

Sorry double post.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14555709*
> I stand corrected.
> 
> I guess my concerns are void.


It's all good mate, I know you want this game to "be all that it can be" and I'm with you in being super excited for it!

Bring on the BETA!


----------



## Krud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calin05;14554925*
> Everyone is building rigs for BF3 ?


Yupp! Now to get 3 - 5 monitors before release


----------



## glycerin256

hey jacobrjett, I'm a parachute infantryman in the army. I can tell you why they are modeling the rifle being held like that. It's because that's how we really do it. Imagine walking around for 8 hours with body armor, helmet and an AT weapon with your rifle and your 7 mags (standard infantry loadout, 210 rounds of ammo), plus grenades and first aid and other various equipment. you get tired.

So why does the rifle get held like that? So they can support their arms and the rifle against their body, giving them a rest. They can still hold it ready to engage and their arms aren't exhausted from having them extended.

In a shooting competition holding your rifle like that will help you get and maintain accuracy. But, you aren't loaded down with gear so getting tired is mostly irrelevant.

In the end, is gripping farther towards the end of the rifle barrel more accurate? Yes. However, it is hard to maintain in real life, but more importantly this is how it is held by the soldiers that the game designers are trying to model.

Either way, it is a game, and it made to be fun. Just ask DICE, that is their first priority. I'm looking forward to playing some BF3 this fall.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14556818*
> hey jacobrjett, I'm a parachute infantryman in the army. I can tell you why they are modeling the rifle being held like that. It's because that's how we really do it. Imagine walking around for 8 hours with body armor, helmet and an AT weapon with your rifle and your 7 mags (standard infantry loadout, 210 rounds of ammo), plus grenades and first aid and other various equipment. you get tired.
> 
> So why does the rifle get help like that? They can support their arms and the rifle against their body, giving it a rest. They can still hold it ready to engage and their arms aren't exhausted from having their arms extended.
> 
> Now, in a shooting competition holding your rifle like that will help you get and maintain accuracy. but you aren't loaded down with gear, so getting tired is mostly irrelevant.
> 
> In the end, is gripping farther towards the end of the rifle barrel more accurate? Yes. However, it is hard to maintain in real life, but more importantly this is how it is held by the soldiers that the game designers are trying to model.
> 
> Either way, it is a game, and it made to be fun. Just ask DICE, that is their first priority. I'm looking forward to playing some BF3 this fall.


Makes sense.. I personally would hold it the same way!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

When I have a rifle in hand, I hold it in both hands by the barrel.

Then, if I see an enemy, it doesn't take much effort to swing the rifle and hit him with it.

Alternatively, sometimes I just throw bullets.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14556833*
> Makes sense.. I personally would hold it the same way!


pfft you'd prolly shoot yourself in the foot








and that pic jacob posted i think the guys is jerry the fastest single fire trigger in the world. despite how he's holding the gun the gun is only going to be up for about 1 second...

edit: [email protected] "throw bullets"


----------



## dteg

BF3 just posted some new screenshots on FB









this one looks like inside a jet


----------



## rogueblade

That would be the inside of a tank...


----------



## Lune

I can't believe they are posting this.... calling it new (On Facebook like a few days ago) these screens are from Singleplayer gameplay lol.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Yeah, that's from the Thunder Run section. It's been a while since we've seen any brand new screenshots from DICE.


----------



## kcuestag

It's not inside a jet, it is inside a tank.









That's from the SP.


----------



## dteg

i didn't they they would be from multiplayer although i was away off on the jet though







i started to stare at the pic after posting it and realized it really wasn't a jet but was to lazy to edit it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14555303*
> Sorry if I came across as a troll, Im not. If you see through my threads youl see I have started threads with a genuine interest for battlefield 3, (my post your BF3 upgrades one) I am no troll.
> 
> As far as I was aware, you are supposed too hold your gun with your non trigger finger under the barrel, so you have greater accuracy and aim with your rifle, holding your hands that close together gives you very little leverage, similar principle too having a stand on the end of a rifle, because you can control the end of it, it makes it much easier too aim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you really imagine holding a gun with your non trigger finger hand, holding the magazine?
> 
> Holding a rifle with your hand like that will be bad, because you cannot aim accurately or smoothly, also you wont be able too control recoil as well, you will have too rely on your trigger finger hand mainly, which would make a pivot on the back end of the gun, making the front flapping around in all directions. I would have thought that they would look this up.
> 
> The main point that I was trying too raise, is why they would release screenshots that have those kind of blatant flaws. I mean come on, look at that scope, they must have gotten a monkey who choose those images too release.


Um. Maybe he was reloading, just inserting his magazine as that screenshot was taken? I didn't pay attention to how they held the rifles in the Alpha, but even then, it's not an absurd way to hold it. M16 is considered to have light recoil. Yes, I'd probably hold it under the barrel myself.


----------



## doomlord52

Some weapons are meant to be held like that - namely SMGs:









The pics he mentioned to look a bit strange (looks like an AK-74M), but its still possible.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14557316*
> Some weapons are meant to be held like that - namely SMGs:
> 
> The pics he mentioned to look a bit strange (looks like an AK-74M), but its still possible.


That's an MP40. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP_40

Here are some videos comparing how rifles can be held:

http://youtu.be/FaCpOt9xVy4
examples (especially the first seconds)

http://youtu.be/pWEjA8SxDc0
Who is larry vickers?

and here is a different perspective... (WARNING: VIOLENT VIDEO BELOW (still approved by youtube, so not that bad)

http://youtu.be/bDYjNao0YTw

http://youtu.be/Ytv-LYLbuok

they aren't too concerned with how they're holding their rifles right now.


----------



## Stikes

Hoping that with battlelog and such, playing with the same people gets easier. Let's hope voice chat gets streamlined too with squads.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I was just offered a free game from Origin for pre-ordering early(only two weeks ago).
Same games as the Alpha testers. ME2, DS2 and MOH. It's for all of August. I didn't have DS2 already so I choose that.Paid $44.99 for everything plus beta, now a free game. Get keeps getting better with Origin.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I was just offered a free game from Origin for pre-ordering early(only two weeks ago).
Same games as the Alpha testers. ME2, DS2 and MOH. It's for all of August. I didn't have DS2 already so I choose that.Paid $44.99 for everything plus beta, now a free game. Get keeps getting better with Origin.











yea someone posted about the free game about 10 pages back. good to actually see a confirmation page though


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/only-one-...ed-per-player/

Apparently only one soldier per account now







.

Sorry if this has already been posted.

Alpha testers get a bonus game? I want DS2.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/only-one-...ed-per-player/

Apparently only one soldier per account now







.

Sorry if this has already been posted.

Alpha testers get a bonus game? I want DS2.


lmao, that is PATHETIC.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lmao, that is PATHETIC.


Which part?

Hopefully it's not true i want to be "Blackops_2"


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Which part?

Hopefully it's not true i want to be "Blackops_2"


the only 1 soldier per account, that's just sad..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the only 1 soldier per account, that's just sad..


Oh good i thought i re-posted info again lol Yeah it's complete BS. Hopefully they don't go along with it.


----------



## Zackcy

So I"m going to have to make a second Origin account, lose my veteran status and all?

Noice.


----------



## doomlord52

I dont see the problem - it means you'll be reprisented properly. There's nothing worse than (when your a beginner) having some pro join your game and basically empty the server. Vice-versa it sucks getting owned by some "lvl 2", that really has a lvl 50 account with 4.1K/D

Only 1 account prevents smurfing (terrible in RTS games), and allows server admins to run fair "begginer" servers. That way we can get more high-level players quicker.

Besides, why do you need a second account?


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14555487*
> Yes sir! I've built my sig rig just for Battlefield 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, however, the first screenshot you posted is also a proper way of holding a rifle.
> 
> Of course I prefer holding a rifle the way that man is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either ways, those screenshots look fine to me.


Agreed. I grew up shooting rifles holding under the barrel and I still do that with the AR-15. I've tried holding the magazine receiver on the AR but I always revert to holding under the barrel. I pull a rifle in so tight I can give my self a bruise shooting a .22 caliber.

If someone were to practice holding an AR like in the BF3 screenshot then that is just the way they hold it. That doesn't mean they can't aim. Hehe.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14566470*
> I dont see the problem - it means you'll be reprisented properly. There's nothing worse than (when your a beginner) having some pro join your game and basically empty the server. Vice-versa it sucks getting owned by some "lvl 2", that really has a lvl 50 account with 4.1K/D
> 
> Only 1 account prevents smurfing (terrible in RTS games), and allows server admins to run fair "begginer" servers. That way we can get more high-level players quicker.
> 
> Besides, why do you need a second account?


well when you run a clan server, and you're trying to populate it, for the very same reasons you pointed out (lvl 50s emptying a server) it makes population very hard and a low level 2nd account comes in quite handy


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14566544*
> well when you run a clan server, and you're trying to populate it, for the very same reasons you pointed out (lvl 50s emptying a server) it makes population very hard and a low level 2nd account comes in quite handy


Stop making excuses and quit hacking.


----------



## nykeiscool

Well My Recent game of BC2 reminded me what i BF3 NEEDS, Dear god please fix the tank blowing up damage, That is probably the most ******ed thing I've seen in a while. I Used all my M2 to kill some dudes in a tank and on the final shot while its coming towards them they hopped right on out and survived. That is Ridiculous, If you're going to let people instant teleport in/out of tanks, then make sure when it blows up they die.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14566470*
> I dont see the problem - it means you'll be reprisented properly. There's nothing worse than (when your a beginner) having some pro join your game and basically empty the server. Vice-versa it sucks getting owned by some "lvl 2", that really has a lvl 50 account with 4.1K/D
> 
> Only 1 account prevents smurfing (terrible in RTS games), and allows server admins to run fair "begginer" servers. That way we can get more high-level players quicker.
> 
> Besides, why do you need a second account?


Sigh, why people defend every decision EA makes I will never know.........

I don't want my name as "IRGOOd" I couldn't make it Zackcy, as I already have an EA account my that name therefore it was already "took-en" (by me).

Also, having only one account is very stupid. Why can't I have two? There is way that they though, "well we don't want good people making second accounts". It's just EA sticking it to the consumer once again.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14565446*
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/only-one-battlefield-3-soldier-allowed-per-player/
> 
> Apparently only one soldier per account now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry if this has already been posted.
> 
> Alpha testers get a bonus game? I want DS2.


No...
"your name is linked to your origin persona" is the same thing as BC2. Make a new soldier and BAM you have a new persona you can choose for your EA profile. Make a new soldier on Play4Free and BAM new persona to switch to if you want. You can change your persona at https://profile.ea.com/login.do?surl=https%3A%2F%2Fprofile.ea.com%2Fmyprofile.do


----------



## Hawk777th

So can I bring my BC2 soldier name that I have all the vet status on over to BF3?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14567198*
> So can I bring my BC2 soldier name that I have all the vet status on over to BF3?


What is your Origin ID? That will be your one and only BF3 soldier.


----------



## Hawk777th

So it has to have the same name as my Origin ID? That really blows! I cant have a separate name?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14567221*
> What is your Origin ID? That will be your one and only BF3 soldier.


That's not true at all... That was just for the Alpha.


----------



## Lhino

But my Origin ID name is my real name LOL. Any way to change this?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14567265*
> That's not true at all... That was just for the Alpha.


^This.

It will be like BFBC2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14567718*
> But my Origin ID name is my real name LOL. Any way to change this?


I'm not so sure, mine was kcuestag93 at first, and through Fifa 11, I managed to somehow change it back to kcuestag.

Ask EA about it through their chat.


----------



## Lhino

I just got off the line with one of the EA support people. She said that nothing is known yet about that and it is just a rumour that BF3 will use your Origin name. She went on to say that it will probably work exactly as it did with BFBC2, with the option to change your name.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14567775*
> I just got off the line with one of the EA support people. She said that nothing is known yet about that and it is just a rumour that BF3 will use your Origin name. She went on to say that it will probably work exactly as it did with BFBC2, with the option to change your name.


Thank god. Cause this article scared me


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya I was about to rage lol!


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:



"repi Johan Andersson 
Anyone know where we can find 32x Radeon 6970 cards to buy & ship in super short notice (in Europe)? Seems to be out everywhere"


Lol that. Brings up some interesting questions.
1. If the game is "gaming evolved", why does AMD not provide those 32 cards?
2. If its "the way it is meant to be played", there may be still problems on nv cards...
3. They said, that 64 player conquest is going to be showcased. Why only 32 PC's then?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Lol that. Brings up some interesting questions.
1. If the game is "gaming evolved", why does AMD not provide those 32 cards?
2. If its "the way it is meant to be played", there may be still problems on nv cards...
3. They said, that 64 player conquest is going to be showcased. Why only 32 PC's then?


Interesting indeed!









Could be great for us AMD owners, could be not.

I'm not a fanboy, I just hope it runs great on AMD *and* Nvidia!









Although you could have a good point on #2, since the Alpha had so many problems with Nvidia cards, but it did run flawlessly in AMD cards.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Interesting indeed!









Could be great for us AMD owners, could be not.

I'm not a fanboy, I just hope it runs great on AMD *and* Nvidia!









Although you could have a good point on #2, since the Alpha had so many problems with Nvidia cards, but it did run flawlessly in AMD cards.











Since PAX is coming up in 2 weeks and they plan to have a bunch of GTX 580 SLI rigs there for the 12 v 12 competition, I wonder if Nvidia is making them a special driver just for that?

It's all about drivers









It'll run smooth on both Nvidia and AMD by the time Open Beta comes around.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Lol that. Brings up some interesting questions.
1. If the game is "gaming evolved", why does AMD not provide those 32 cards?
2. If its "the way it is meant to be played", there may be still problems on nv cards...
3. *They said, that 64 player conquest is going to be showcased. Why only 32 PC's then?*


32x AMD 32x NVD to prove that is does run flawlessly on both?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


32x AMD 32x NVD to prove that is does run flawlessly on both?


This could actually be nice.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Interesting indeed!









Could be great for us AMD owners, could be not.

I'm not a fanboy, I just hope it runs great on AMD *and* Nvidia!









Although you could have a good point on #2, since the Alpha had so many problems with Nvidia cards, but it did run flawlessly in AMD cards.










Yup had to update drivers twice on my rig, to keep it from crashing, although it still crashed every now and then.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Yup had to update drivers twice on my rig, to keep it from crashing, although it still crashed every now and then.


No1 cares about the crashing, but the extremely low FPS, amd was getting tripple or even more with even worse cards than 580.


----------



## Blackops_2

I cared about the crashing to an extent because it was unplayable. I didn't experience any horrible frame rates though. Did you have problems with your 580s?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I cared about the crashing to an extent because it was unplayable. I didn't experience any horrible frame rates though. Did you have problems with your 580s?


He had an HD5970 back then.









But I do know of a clan member and some other friends with GTX570 SLI and such, who had almost half the performance of my HD6970 CF.









Let's hope we can all enjoy the game with the same performance on equal cards of each brand.


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm not sure if this has been posted yet, I don't think it has. Here's instructions on changing your Origin default name (and thus the BF 3 name, in the event that the name works as it did in the alpha).

http://i.imgur.com/CvJ1f.png


----------



## PoopaScoopa

That's because 6000 series scales almost 100% up to 3-way. Fermi requires a SB @ 5Ghz with x16 lanes and still has high diminishing returns with each additional card. Single vs single though, the 580 3GB hands down.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


That's because 6000 series scales almost 100% up to 3-way. Fermi requires a SB @ 5Ghz with x16 lanes and still has high diminishing returns with each additional card. Single vs single though, the 580 3GB hands down.


What? Proof is all over the internet that you can run even 2x GTX 580 3GB on a damn 8x lane not even 16x and theres zero difference at low res... like 5% hit at 6048x1200.

Wth are u talking about? SB @ 5GHZ? lmao. It's not about any of that, but about how badly nVidia failed with their drivers. I can tell you that I was getting 20 fps in the Alpha with 5970 and then I swapped to the new beta drivers from ATI and jumped from 85 min outside to 150-200 inside the metro.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


He had an HD5970 back then.









But I do know of a clan member and some other friends with GTX570 SLI and such, who had almost half the performance of my HD6970 CF.









Let's hope we can all enjoy the game with the same performance on equal cards of each brand.










Funny thing is Crossfire didn't even work.. right?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What? Proof is all over the internet that you can run even 2x GTX 580 3GB on a damn 8x lane not even 16x and theres zero difference at low res... like 5% hit at 6048x1200.

Wth are u talking about? SB @ 5GHZ? lmao.


Fermi requires a lot more IPC than Caynman. Compare the difference between


the scaling of x2 ~$350 6970s to x2 ~$500 580s:



Now look at the difference between TRI SLI/Xfire on a *SB @ 4.8 and Nehalem @ 3.6*:
For NVIDA, the difference in CPU created a 1fps, 15fps, 5fps, 15fps and 7 fps improvement.
For AMD, the difference in CPU created a 2fps, -7fps, 2fps, -1fps and 2 fps improvement.
(F1 2010 is bugged and BC2's 1fps is within the margin of error, meaning no difference)
(Nvidia was running at x16x16x4 where as AMD was running at x8x8x16)
(These aren't even with the 11.6+ drivers which has improved performance on Cayman even further.)

The point is Caynman scales almost perfectly where as Fermi has much higher diminishing returns with each additional card. There's a reason why this thread exists. I have both Nvidia and AMD cards btw.


----------



## Lune

Like I said, difference is none... since I am running everything on water I can simply overclock the cards a little and there you go! but don't even need to do that : / also I know 6970 are cheaper, but 580's are 3GB and that is going to help me in BF3 + 3 screens especially in a jet with all the view distance


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Like I said, difference is none... since I am running everything on water I can simply overclock the cards a little and there you go! but don't even need to do that : / also I know 6970 are cheaper, but 580's are 3GB and that is going to help me in BF3 + 3 screens especially in a jet with all the view distance


I hated you before but Flying in BF3 with 3 screens?

Ya.

Hateraide time....

Sidenote: Its interesting they are allowing Multiscreen support now when they didn't even support Widescreen for BF2 or 2142 due to "Unfair advantage"

Glad they changed our tune. I hated playing BF2 squished for all these years









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


The point is Caynman scales almost perfectly where as Fermi has much higher diminishing returns with each additional card.


Says from the article they had 16x AA with 580's and None from CF Radeon cards, could have something to do with the difference in fps


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I wouldn't call a 31% difference none:









3GB is for 7680x1600(12.28M). 2GB is plenty for 5760x1200(6.9M) which is what you have.
For 3x30", sometimes even 3GB isn't enough as AA has to sometimes be turned off. Check out CallsignVega's epic build and how much VRAM is being used in his videos.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I wouldn't call a 31% difference none:









3GB is for 7680x1600(12.28M). 2GB is plenty for 5760x1200(6.9M) which is what you have.
For 3x30", sometimes even 3GB isn't enough as AA has to sometimes be turned off. Check out CallsignVega's epic build and how much VRAM is being used in his videos.


Instead of comparing 3.6 ghz (bottleneck) to 4.8ghz, compare i7 980x or 920 @ 4.2-4.3 ghz and you will see no difference... because theres no bottleneck to anything with that much GHZ


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Instead of comparing 3.6 ghz (bottleneck) to 4.8ghz, compare i7 980x or 920 @ 4.2-4.3 ghz and you will see no difference... because theres no bottleneck to anything with that much GHZ


You just proved my point. Fermi is bottlenecked at 3.6 where as Cayman isn't. 
Fermi requires a lot more CPU than Cayman. 
Even when OCd, Fermi has still has high diminishing returns in scaling. 
x3 580s for *$1500* gives the same performance as x3 6970s for $1000 or x3 6950s unlocked for *$750*


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You just proved my point. Fermi is bottlenecked at 3.6 where as Cayman isn't. 
Fermi requires a lot more CPU than Cayman. 
Even when OCd, Fermi has still has high diminishing returns in scaling. 
x3 580s for *$1500* gives the same performance as x3 6970s for $1000 or x3 6950s unlocked for *$750*


Trust me... 3x ATI or 3x nVidia, both will be bottlenecked at 3.6 GHZ.


----------



## dteg

how about both of you stop arguing and each mail me a graphics card


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Trust me... 3x ATI or 3x nVidia, both will be bottlenecked at 3.6 GHZ.


What is there a need to trust anyone? The tests have already been done. Click the links to the review. $750 of AMD cards gets you the same performance of $1500 of Nvidia and doesn't care if you're using a Nehalem @ 3.6 or SB @ 4.8 even with less PCIe lane bandwidth. I'm not trying to fight with you. It's just the way it is. I have both Nvidia and AMD cards and get the exact same results. I only get 50-60% usage out of a single 460 on my [email protected] 4.0 where as I can get 99% on both 6970s.


----------



## james8

^lol you are comparing 6950s to 580.
comparing 2nd dogs to top dogs








6970 is to 580 as 6950 is to 570. that's a better comparison.

so now we know that BF3 favors AMD?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^lol you are comparing 6950s to 580.
comparing 2nd dogs to top dogs








6970 is to 580 as 6950 is to 570. that's a better comparison.

so now we know that BF3 favors AMD?


I'm sorry I have derailed this thread away from BF3 discussions(although people do ask what video cards they will need for BF3) but *my last response* on this subject will be this:
The only difference between the 6950 and 6970 is the SP and default clock speed. Most ref 6950s can unlock their SP to be exactly equal to a 6970. My non-ref MSI 6950 TFIIIs unlock and OC to 880Mhz and get exactly the same results as a 6970 ref.
(The memory timings on the two models doesn't even account for a 1 fps difference between them btw.) I suggest we move to another subsection of the forums if people want to continue this.
Ok, I'll stick to strictly BF3 game discussions from now on and not about video cards.


----------



## Lune

Overall 580 is a better choice for me because Alpha was using 1.3 or so and half the stuff were deactivated there : / so now put max graphics / everything from final release and AA... there you go, eat more than 2GB (On 3 screens) the only reason I went with 3GB 580 else I wouldve bought 6970 or 6990 but I already went through hell with ATI 5970 drivers and don't wanna deal with them anymore, wanna try green side ^^ too lazy to even install 580's just sitting here, useless for now anyway.

Back on topic


----------



## KEITHRH12

I'm think right before release date that either AMD or Nvidia will come out with something new, Like a BF3 edition gfx card, combo deal, or something to boost sales. But thats IMO.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*


I'm think right before release date that either AMD or Nvidia will come out with something new, Like a BF3 edition gfx card, combo deal, or something to boost sales. But thats IMO.


Doubtful, took them FOREVER to come out with BFBC2:Vietnam version (last week)

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...edition_review


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14573874*
> I hated you before but *Flying in BF3 with 3 screens*?
> 
> Ya.


Ill be doing this also!


----------



## Lhino

I hope BF3 runs better with Nvidia than BFBC2 did. Hopefully Nvidia step in sometime before release and help DICE optimize it to run equally across ATI and Nvidia. I don't think companies have even really broken through the tip of the iceberg with what computers can handle. Look at consoles, they have 6+ year old hardware and developers are still managing to do wonders with graphics (if you think about the hardware). Hopefully DICE are doing some epic optimization and not rushing it to suit EA's wants. The constant need for upgrading our PC's would not be necessary with proper optimization, if you think about it. Perhaps things will change when Euclideon sells UD to developers.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14576836*
> I hope BF3 runs better with Nvidia than BFBC2 did. Hopefully Nvidia step in sometime before release and help DICE optimize it to run equally across ATI and Nvidia.


LOL WHAT? Are you Drunkposting? Cuz I could get in on that action!


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14576855*
> LOL WHAT? Are you Drunkposting? Cuz I could get in on that action!


LOL, I just woke up. Perhaps my post-sleep induced ignorance has lead to a collapse in my overall intellectual capabilities, at this moment in time.


----------



## SheepMoose

You guys ever tune into GUNNS? He does news videos on games and had something I thought was rather interesting...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0Sf1jjKU_o[/ame]

Very interesting. As much as I don't want the game to be like call of duty, weapon customisation is great!

After all: This is my rifle, there are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## Zackcy

Jet has arrived









Source


----------



## Lune

Jet has been there for a while now


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Jet gameplay will be awesome, will also be using 3 monitors for surround, spent all my time in bf2 with my head in the clouds.


----------



## Zackcy

Wow, more people gloating about triple monitors..................







!


----------



## kcuestag

Not me! I don't like multi-monitor gaming, I have tried it at my dad's friend house with a GTX580 3GB SLI and didn't really enjoy having 3 monitors, tried racing simulation games, fps like BFBC2, and airplane simulators, didn't really like it.

I'll stick to 1 monitor.


----------



## james8

^you're the first i've seen to say something negative about 3 monitors (rather than performance)
i mean it may not suits shooter, but racing and flight simulators are just...made for it

PS: hey we got the exact same monitor


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14578283*
> Jet gameplay will be awesome, will also be using 3 monitors for surround, spent all my time in bf2 with my head in the clouds.


i was flying a heli yesterday in BF2 only lasted about 5 minutes before i crashed the hell out of it... i think i'll practice a bit more but i'm really going to have to wait until my joystick adapter gets here.. i have a feeling i'm still going to be grounded when BF3 comes though i just can't get the hang of flying..


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14579100*
> ^you're the first i've seen to say something negative about 3 monitors (rather than performance)
> i mean it may not suits shooter, but racing and flight simulators are just...made for it
> 
> PS: hey we got the exact same monitor


Until each monitor has a frame...i dont care about multi monitor gaming. I would rather buy the biggest available monitor, or play on a 60" Plasma.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14579170*
> Until each monitor has a frame...i dont care about multi monitor gaming. I would rather buy the biggest available monitor, or play on a 60" Plasma.


15000000000000000 inch w/e, you still wont see what I would see









Also,


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14579198*
> 15000000000000000 inch w/e, you still wont see what I would see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also,


i think that was a stupid question..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14579468*
> i think that was a stupid question..


I don't know who asked that question, but it was a very good question. I hate seeing people use parachute everytime their jump from some building (10m) to avoid damage with that... parachutes should take way more time to deploy ( I know this game isnt all about realism but this is stupid)


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14579468*
> i think that was a stupid question..


I'm inclined to agree...


----------



## Polska

anymore deals for origin floating around for this game







.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14579512*
> I don't know who asked that question, but it was a very good question. I hate seeing people use parachute everytime their jump from some building (10m) to avoid damage with that... parachutes should take way more time to deploy ( I know this game isnt all about realism but this is stupid)


he never asked about the time it took to deploy, he asked whether or not they would be default for everyone or if it was an equip-able perk...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14579571*
> he never asked about the time it took to deploy, he asked whether or not they would be default for everyone or if it was an equip-able perk...


Actually this means there will be parachutes but I hope only for aircrafts, not for stupid buildings and 10m


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Actually this means there will be parachutes but I hope only for aircrafts, not for stupid buildings and 10m


well of course they are going to be parachutes this isn't CoD.. chances are they are still going to be deploy-able from rooftops though, they've got no real reason to change that


----------



## T3beatz

I think if your gonna be jumping from buildings and so on they should have changed the parachute to a rope or something. (nothing you have to select, the game distinguishes between the two areas). You jump from a roof and a rope shows up instead of a parachute, if someone is looking at you it shows your guy holding the rope and sliding down, it doesn't have to be uber real just good enough.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I think if your gonna be jumping from buildings and so on they should have changed the parachute to a rope or something. (nothing you have to select, the game distinguishes between the two areas). You jump from a roof and a rope shows up instead of a parachute, if someone is looking at you it shows your guy holding the rope and sliding down, it doesn't have to be uber real just good enough.


Similar to grappling hooks in BF2?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14580459*
> Similar to grappling hooks in BF2?


i've never seen a grappling hook in BF2 but i would love to see that concept or some similar in BF3..


----------



## T3beatz

Yeah, like the grappling hook... It was in the expansion pack, Special Forces.


----------



## dteg

i've got all the expansion packs for BF2 but i have no idea how to use em or if they are already implemented.. i'd like to try it out see how it works.. i wanna re-experience everything in BF2 since BF3 is the sequel there will obviously be a ton of similarities..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've got all the expansion packs for BF2 but i have no idea how to use em or if they are already implemented.. i'd like to try it out see how it works.. i wanna re-experience everything in BF2 since BF3 is the sequel there will obviously be a ton of similarities..


Repetitively bomb the enemy deployment with fighter jets


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Repetitively bomb the enemy deployment with fighter jets










when im flying the chopper i can't even shoot because i've gotta concentrate on not crashing, can you imagine what's gonna happen in a jet??


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


when im flying the chopper i can't even shoot because i've gotta concentrate on not crashing, can you imagine what's gonna happen in a jet??


I find flying in all Battlefield games to be pretty easy. BC2 Choppers are kinda crap.

BF2 choppers are cake to fly, as there is a LOT of airspace.

And jets are easy to fly too, just hard to get master. Like you can fly a jet fine, and be unable to kill anyone.


----------



## zoodecks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


when im flying the chopper i can't even shoot because i've gotta concentrate on not crashing, can you imagine what's gonna happen in a jet??


ha my pilot in bc2 has eyefinity so were rarely shot down now







cant wait for bf3 coopilotness XD


----------



## dteg

i'm a just under average pilot in BF2 BC2 and prolly BF3; i can maneuver the craft pretty decently but don't ask me to fly and fight.. i'm ok at dog fights in helis in vietnam idk about any other place though. 
overall if i can't master the joystick and flying im going to stay permanently grounded in BF3..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Flying is something i have gotten good at through out the years, I can tell you that a joystick makes a world of difference.


----------



## james8

^what if your joystick doesn't work for bc2?
bf3 betters support my joystick or else imma return it.


----------



## dteg

if my joystick doesn't work ima be pissed that's for sure...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I agree with the both of you, I will be pretty upset to, but i'm pretty sure joysticks will work fine.


----------



## axizor

Any joystick recommendations for BF3? Something under $50 would be nice. I'd really like to fly a jet with a stick rather than m+kb.


----------



## dteg

i'm guess most people will recommend the wingman or something close but i really couldn't tell you...


----------



## iEATu

I don't see why you guys need a joystick. It just gets in the way of playing when you jump out of the aircraft and want to immediately shoot at people while in your in the air...throwing grenades and shooting a rocket launcher.

*

I PLAY ON THE EDGE*


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


I don't see why you guys need a joystick. It just gets in the way of playing when you jump out of the aircraft and want to immediately shoot at people while in your in the air...throwing grenades and shooting a rocket launcher.

*

I PLAY ON THE EDGE*


NO! joystick users play on the edge, we take that extra risk that comes when we're switching from joystick to kb+m while under fire thats living it on the edge..


----------



## james8

^that. also i have my joystick on my lap. so my kb/m is just a few inches away. i'll just instantly switch to them when i parachute out >


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^that. also i have my joystick on my lap. so my kb/m is just a few inches away. i'll just instantly switch to them when i parachute out >










That will piss me off after the second try. Joystick is a no no for me because of what the other guy said up there.. switching all the time is massive fail and k/b mouse can be mastered on the same level


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That will piss me off after the second try. Joystick is a no no for me because of what the other guy said up there.. switching all the time is massive fail and k/b mouse can be mastered on the same level


kb+m will take alot longer to master though, i'd rather go into BF3 and look as though i've been flying for years using the joystick, than to look like a "hey where do i put my keys" guy using a kb+m


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^that. also i have my joystick on my lap. so my kb/m is just a few inches away. i'll just instantly switch to them when i parachute out >










That's a little to hardcore for me. Multiple controls for one game. Wow.


----------



## dteg

i would prefer if i could just use the keyboard and mouse but i just don't have enough skill or patience to learn how to for that matter..


----------



## Stikes

Way more FUN to fly with a joystick. It's not that hard to move your keyboard out of the way a few inches for joystick and back when your done. Lazy asses









Seriously though, KB + M = feels un-natural, Joystick is more fun, and isn't that why we play video games in the first place?


----------



## Zackcy

So seeing as you have WASD and the arrow keys, how does all that transfer over to a joystick?

I mean you have "only" have one.

E.G WASD to (de)accelerate/turn and the arrow keys to pitch/yaw. How would you accelerate and pitch?


----------



## T3beatz

most Joysticks have throttle controls on them also... that controls acceleration and pitch.


----------



## Ishinomori

Joystick all the Way for Jets!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14586060*
> So seeing as you have WASD and the arrow keys, how does all that transfer over to a joystick?
> 
> I mean you have "only" have one.
> 
> E.G WASD to (de)accelerate/turn and the arrow keys to pitch/yaw. How would you accelerate and pitch?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-cLnh8qCE0&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14586875*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-cLnh8qCE0&feature=related


Oh thanks. Didn't see that little joystick.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14586958*
> Oh thanks. Didn't see that little joystick.


That's what she said.

Sigh.


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Addictedtokaos

Dont know if this is been posted but here are the unofficial (maybe official) requirements to MAX this game.

Quote:


> "quad or hexa core cpu w/ dual gpu setups to test the high end settings, they're quite power hungry :3"


https://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/102385159776636928


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14586060*
> So seeing as you have WASD and the arrow keys, how does all that transfer over to a joystick?
> 
> I mean you have "only" have one.
> 
> E.G WASD to (de)accelerate/turn and the arrow keys to pitch/yaw. How would you accelerate and pitch?


I know you saw the video already but:

Joysticks typically can go left and right (function of moving your mouse left and right), forward and backward (function of moving your mouse forward and backward), diagonally (mouse movements), twist left, twist right (function of A and D) and have a throttle which takes the place of W and S to ascend or descend.

In BF2 I was great in the Cobra with keyboard and mouse, hated the joystick. In jets I used the joystick but wasn't great at it. In BC2, I'm not great with either in the chopper but I'm getting better! Hopefully BF3 will re-introduce the somewhat more realistic chopper handling from BF2.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Joysticks trump keyboard/mouse.

I was a really good pilot for all aircraft in BF2 and could tell you there is no way you can maneuver the same way with a keyboard/mouse combo as you can with a joystick.

Now saying that, *this is not BF2*. We will have to see what type of controls and how the aircraft react in BF3


----------



## Lhino

What does he mean exactly by dual GPU? Does he mean GTX 580 dual GPU or like me kinda dual GPU? I hope he doesn't mean 580's LOL.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14589776*
> What does he mean exactly by dual GPU? Does he mean GTX 580 dual GPU or like me kinda dual GPU? I hope he doesn't mean 580's LOL.


SLI/Crossfire...but its gonna be on the high end. like crossfire 6870's and above.


----------



## Lhino

Okay that's not so bad. 470's are pretty close to 6870's. Big smiles







.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Yeah, I thought I had read somewhere the rigs will have SLI 580s.

Don't know where I read that, might have pinched it out of the ether, or read it a few pages back. Iuhno.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Its a "She" and yeah its sli 580s to max the game with decent FPS.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14589976*
> Its a "She" and yeah its sli 580s to max the game.


Then I'm halfway there









If, of course, you ignore the fact that neither my PSU or mobo are capable of supporting an SLI setup.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14589476*
> Joysticks trump keyboard/mouse.
> 
> I was a really good pilot for all aircraft in BF2 and could tell you there is no way you can maneuver the same way with a keyboard/mouse combo as you can with a joystick.
> 
> Now saying that, *this is not BF2*. We will have to see what type of controls and how the aircraft react in BF3


Yeah, I rather wait and see how the games controls are before I consider buying a joystick.
I don't fly often, I get more satisfaction being in the trenches.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Yeah, I thought I had read somewhere the rigs will have SLI 580s.

Don't know where I read that, might have pinched it out of the ether, or read it a few pages back. Iuhno.


That is correct.. they will be running 2x 580 for jet footage I read it somewhere too


----------



## LocutusH

Some quotes.

Quote:



Tomorrow (August 16), we kickstart one of the largest game shows in the world with an action-packed EA press conference that is sure to please any fans of Battlefield. After that, five glorious days of gaming ensue. Starting Wednesday at 09:00AM, the floodgates open and our fans will be able to play Battlefield 3 in one of the largest setups we have ever taken to the road.



Quote:



"Today I was engaged in a 15 minute long aerial fight. Completely awesome. I didn't crash once







I love you, you sweet beautiful map!"



Quote:



"I want all the BF fans to be extremely proud of their franchise and our presence at GC. The BF community is the No1 community! #BF3"


----------



## kcuestag

I just hope we don't need a 6970 CF or a GTX580 SLI to mantain +60fps.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just hope we don't need a 6970 CF or a GTX580 SLI to mantain +60fps.










i wanna xfire my 6950s but i want an open box version; but none of the ones that can fit into the 2nd slot in my storm scout are sold in OB sales =[


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just hope we don't need a 6970 CF or a GTX580 SLI to mantain +60fps.










if we do though, you're already set to go


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Any word on when the Press Conference tomorrow will go live?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I just hope we don't need a 6970 CF or a GTX580 SLI to mantain +60fps.










From a twitter post by one of the programmers they said they were testing out the game maxed out with both dual gpu setups. You shouldn't need dual high-end GPUs just to maintain 60fps if you're not maxing everything out.


----------



## axizor

Forgive me if this was already asked/announced, but will we see jet footage during tomorrow morning's EA Gamescom conference?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


Forgive me if this was already asked/announced, but will we see jet footage during tomorrow morning's EA Gamescom conference?


It hasn't been announced, but personally I think they will because they're bringing a physical jet to the conference and there have been a few hints in the dev's twitter feeds. Fingers crossed


----------



## dteg

honestly, i could care less about jet footage, or conquest footage or even playing in the beta. regardless of what happens i'm still buying the game so i really don't need some kind of new footage to make or break my day because i'm sure that when i buy it i'll enjoy it..


----------



## jbrown

gtx580 purchased so I have no problems running this @ 1900x1200









Am I reading this will still not be enough to max it? D:


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbrown*


gtx580 purchased so I have no problems running this @ 1900x1200









Am I reading this will still not be enough to max it? D:


Depends on the final game build, no one knows


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown;14595968*
> gtx580 purchased so I have no problems running this @ 1900x1200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I reading this will still not be enough to max it? D:


Maybe not. But that's a good thing. Means the visuals will last for a few years before they start feeling outdated.


----------



## Zackcy

My 6850 won't even budge playing this @ 1920x1080 Max settings


----------



## james8

^neither will my SLI rig. dream on


----------



## dteg

will my 2x6950 + 2x6990 in xfire run BF3 maxed?


----------



## kevz0

ive heard you have to preorder bf3 from ea's website to get into the beta does tht also mean origin?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevz0;14596577*
> ive heard you have to preorder bf3 from ea's website to get into the beta does tht also mean origin?


origin and ea website are all one in the same.. so yes you have to preorder from them


----------



## Higgins

I'm going to be busy all day tomorrow, but someone should record it and put it on youtube if there is any jet footage. (Looking at you Lune







)

Also, quick screen cap of my twitter:










Should be a few live streams like E3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14597053*
> I'm going to be busy all day tomorrow, but someone should record it and put it on youtube if there is any jet footage. (Looking at you Lune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


better hope his EU butt will be awake, he has the oddest sleeping hours -__-


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14597069*
> better hope his EU butt will be awake, he has the oddest sleeping hours -__-


Almost positive he is nocturnal. I mean if anyone else wants to record, they can, just he recorded E3 for the BF3 footage and had thunderrun footage up before everyone else.

Also JETS


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14597123*
> Almost positive he is nocturnal. I mean if anyone else wants to record, they can, just he recorded E3 for the BF3 footage and had thunderrun footage up before everyone else.
> 
> Also JETS


lol he's definitely nocturnal, usually when im going to bed at 3 he's still up and in the middle of the day when i wake up he's still up =/


----------



## doc2142

When does it starts? Will there be an official feed?


----------



## Zackcy

Guess there will be no sleep tonight. I'll try recording. 3TB of HDD space to record to ya knows. Wait actually four. Ok I'll shut up now.

Side-note: I like how DICE is above EA on the tail of that jet.


----------



## Ishinomori

Any word on the official start tie of the livestream?

How about a link also?


----------



## doc2142

Yes where would we look for a feed and a schedule.


----------



## dteg

the gamecom official website, or maybe the devs will tweet something tomorrow who knows, if anyone is awake when it happens they'll post it in here for sure..


----------



## doc2142

Damn 7am for me!! I hope I can get a stream on my iphone I don't want to get off my bed that early.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14598467*
> Damn 7am for me!! I hope I can get a stream on my iphone I don't want to get off my bed that early.


Source?


----------



## doc2142

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-gamescom-coverage-stream-incoming/


----------



## Ishinomori

7hrs from now!!!!

i'll be at work...

T.T


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14598722*
> 7hrs from now!!!!
> 
> i'll be at work...
> 
> T.T


10am? i'll still be sleeping... especially since its 3am now..


----------



## olliiee

Answered my own question


----------



## Ishinomori

midnight for me...

I live in Aus!


----------



## jacobrjett

Thank god I god the day off work tomorrow, I will be staying up late for this! if its 7 hours from now, then It will be 3am roughly

Sorry but I cant figure it out, what time will this be on in new zealand? We are GMT+ 12 hours I think

EDIT: I think its 2 am in New Zealand


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah I think I might have to stay up for it as well. [email protected] people complaining about 7am. Try staying up to 3AM onwards to watch this.


----------



## Zackcy

It's 4AM and I'm awake. No school or work. Wack sleeping cycle.

And now the wait







.........


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14599638*
> It's 4AM and I'm awake. No school or work. Wack sleeping cycle.
> 
> And now the wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .........


No school or work for me either, I left school and work part time









So this is where we will see a jet demonstration right? and if there going too show off a jet properly its going too have too have a 64 player map too!


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14599659*
> No school or work for me either, I left school and work part time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So this is where we will see a jet demonstration right? and if there going too show off a jet properly its going too have too have a 64 player map too!


I hope they show jet and new gameplay footage, because it'd be pretty boring watching some guy sitting around TALKING about an video game.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14594845*
> if we do though, you're already set to go


Yeah, but I am an FPS maniac and I don't like seeing below 60fps even for just 1 second, I simply hate it.

I just hope BF3 is not much more demmanding than BFBC2.









I'll be happy if I can run it max details @ +60fps even if I have to lower the AA to like AAx2, I'm happy with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14595736*
> From a twitter post by one of the programmers they said they were testing out the game maxed out with both dual gpu setups. You shouldn't need dual high-end GPUs just to maintain 60fps if you're not maxing everything out.


Let's hope 6970 CF is well optimized for BF3.









Do you mean both 6970 CF and 580 SLI are being tested? Any link to prove this please?


----------



## SheepMoose

OMG best live stream so far!


----------



## doc2142

It started? Link?!?!?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


It started? Link?!?!?


According to their FB page, the EA press conference doesn't start until 2 hours and 20 minutes from now!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


It started? Link?!?!?


No, it's at 4PM Central Europe Time, which is in 1 hour 13 minutes.


----------



## Zackcy

Joystick for jets or arcade stick for Marvel vs Capcom 3?

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Addictedtokaos

*cough* Thrustmaster T16000m


----------



## Ishinomori

I probably would've got that, but I didn't like the green


----------



## enri95

Link to Live Stream?!


----------



## Ishinomori

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-gamescom-coverage-stream-incoming/


----------



## Ishinomori

Yes!!! I can stream on my phone, not going to be a very productive day at work!









LUNE!

Where are you?


----------



## Higgins

Link I'm watching it at right now.

http://live-event.ea.com/gamescom/

Has live chat + live feed apparently.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I probably would've got that, but I didn't like the green 


who cares about the green. It destroy the Logitech 3D extreme pro. I went through 3x 3d Extremes. I will never buy another one of them again, as they are built so cheap.


----------



## Ishinomori

502 bad gateway!!!!!

Doubleewwteeeef?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14601016*
> 502 bad gateway!!!!!
> 
> Doubleewwteeeef?


Try this:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ea-gamescom-2011-press-conference/719007


----------



## Addictedtokaos

yay! its a starting!


----------



## axizor

I wish the stream was HD. Oh well, everything shown will probably be available via an HD trailer.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Try this:

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ea...ference/719007


LUNE, I hope you're on top of this!


----------



## Higgins

We're LIVE!


----------



## axizor

Nice intro. Love this guy's accent


----------



## Ishinomori

I get the same thong from all of them... "sorry there are no videos at this time" GRRRRR

I was just watching them pan around the complex a moment ago!!!!


----------



## Lune

Recording 1080p, but Stream isn't HD :<

Should I only record BF3 or everything?


----------



## axizor

EA is making a street soccer game?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;14601098*
> EA is making a street soccer game?


Woot!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Meh, can't watch it cos I'm at work. Will just have to F5 this thread.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14601089*
> Recording 1080p, but Stream isn't HD :<
> 
> Should I only record BF3 or everything?


THERE HE IS









Whatever you want to do.

Quote from the live chat:
Quote:


> Andy Katkin: one last time - if you are still having trouble viewing the live stream, please clear your cache. And a final reminder: we'll get the full press conference up on EA's YouTube channel as soon as possible.


----------



## Ishinomori

Can you pm me when you have them uploaded?

I can't watch them now...

Way to go Battlefieldo! Teasing me like that!!!


----------



## Lune

Yeah I can record everything and upload for you guys, but if they are gonna upload it, then whats the point in me doing it ^^


----------



## doc2142

o **** Need for Speed The RUN! This actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## axizor

Lol, were cannons being launched at that mountain side or something?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I can record everything and upload for you guys, but if they are gonna upload it, then whats the point in me doing it ^^


They'll prob take a day or so. So you'll help people see it sooner and they might not put the whole thing up either.


----------



## BacsiLove

Who else think that guy didn't play the game? lol


----------



## Lune

Okay so I am going to record it because I can upload within 20 mins after it ends. Do you guys only want BF3?


----------



## Ishinomori

Umm... Yes please :-D


----------



## Techboy10

All I care about is BF3, since I can't watch it now because anything game-related is blocked here at work.

I can watch youtube though so if you can upload it there after it's done than that would be awesome.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Okay so I am going to record it because I can upload within 20 mins after it ends. Do you guys only want BF3?


I'd like to see other games







But of course a focus on BF3.


----------



## BacsiLove

wow SWTOR is looking really good


----------



## Lune

I didn't record SWTOR even got into beta but not really interested in it : /


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I didn't record SWTOR even got into beta but not really interested in it : /


You get into Beta's and Alpha's for everything!!!
Hate j00!


----------



## joarangoe

They are going to leave BF3 for last, arent they?

Gotta go to work now :'(


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


They are going to leave BF3 for last, arent they?

Gotta go to work now :'(


yep


----------



## doc2142

lol anyone notice the German crowed downplays everything?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

who cares about ssx...


----------



## furmark

lol i got banned i didnt even type not once :/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I care about SSX! SSX3 was epic.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

what is "pre" alpha exactly?


----------



## Waffleboy

It just means they don't think it's ready to be called alpha yet. There aren't official guidelines or anything for alpha and beta designations.

EDIT: This games looks pretty awesome


----------



## Cygnus X-1

this bald old dude is annoying as hell


----------



## axizor

Haha, I love the sudden change of emotion in his speech.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

LOL how long is this press conference, I'm hungry,lol


----------



## MilanoRed804

I second a YouTube upload....damn these content filters at work


----------



## doc2142

Wow I never heard about the secret world


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Wow I never heard about the secret world


It's been kicking around for a while. Last gameplay I saw looked pretty dated though :/ It's a shame, it was a cool idea. I'll probably try the beta anyway.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Wow I never heard about the secret world


Hardly any applause for it, I thought it looked good.

enough of the sports titles... they are for a different audience... mainly...


----------



## kcuestag

Remember to stay on topic within BF3.


----------



## doc2142

Fifa 12... Fix the ******* online lag and issues!!!!


----------



## jacobrjett

You guys think BF3 will be featured last?

How long is this? I thought it was only going too be 40 minutes for some reason


----------



## axizor

Hey, it's the moment we've all been waiting for


----------



## jacobrjett

Finally!


----------



## Waffleboy

W00t here it is!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

OMG BF3 time!


----------



## doc2142

BF3 up


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Yay! Bf3


----------



## kcuestag

BF3 starts!!!


----------



## jacobrjett

i think that left guys gay


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


i think that left guys gay


lmao


----------



## kcuestag

Ugh they're playing with pad.


----------



## axizor

Wow, stream keeps freezing and dropping quality...


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


i think that left guys gay


 I think your right, and is this the console version? They did grab controlers...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone notice you dont see spotting "through" objects anymore? or was that just me.


----------



## enri95

co-op? :\\


----------



## jacobrjett

disappointing... there better be more... but i dont think there is... I hope im wrong.

that mig plane, WHAT A TEASE.

edit: YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## BacsiLove

JET FOOTAGE!!!! woot


----------



## enri95

Wow !!!


----------



## doc2142

**** i have to go change my pants!


----------



## SheepMoose

OMG, That looked insane. O.O


----------



## Addictedtokaos

**** = bf3 = amazing


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


JET FOOTAGE!!!! woot


stupid work content blockers!!!!!!


----------



## dazedfive

yeah. wow


----------



## Cygnus X-1

The last video looked pretty sick


----------



## Stikes

Even though it was less then a minute of jet footage, HOLY FRAK IT WAS AMAZING.


----------



## Higgins

Those jets. Holy hell.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Lune, you'll be uploading the BF3 stuff, yeah? I can't wait for EA to do it and I missed the live stream because stupid work is stupid.


----------



## furmark

looked more amazing than i expected im in love .


----------



## olliiee

That was sick.


----------



## jacobrjett

That was FRICKIN awesome. I was hoping the jet footage to be more like the tank one, like 8 mins of jet footage. But im still stoked!

Hopefully its on youtube soon. Want too watch again!


----------



## Waffleboy

3D spotting in co-op looked much reduced, which is good. I think one of the devs said they were working on it though. Also, Caspian Border = OMG! It's hard to get a scale for what the objectives looked like (ie were they linear or spread throughout the map), but the scale looked awesome, as did the jet footage.


----------



## Collins00

Very impressive, that's what a FPS should look like!


----------



## enri95




----------



## glycerin256

Hell Yes ! I wanna watch that in HD!

that was awesome and I want more!


----------



## retrogreq

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battle...001065140aRCRD

OMG...Here is the HD version of that.


----------



## glycerin256

whered u get the pics enri95?


----------



## crashdummy35

That jet portion looked absolutely amazing.


----------



## MilanoRed804

work....content.....FILTERS








and yes IMadBro


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


whered u get the pics enri95?


some other forum








"leaked"


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *retrogreq*


http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battle...001065140aRCRD

OMG...Here is the HD version of that.


thx for the link!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

LOL @ anyone who wont preorder because it not a steam title... lol


----------



## glycerin256

I can't wait for IGNs rewind theater. I like the way they break it down.

They took the scope off the RPG! good!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You Tube


----------



## Waffleboy

Man, the jets and vehicles are awesome, but LOOK AT THE GROUND SCENE IN THE FOREST! Absolutely stunning.


----------



## MilanoRed804

ahhh thank god for YouTube for us "stuck at work" fools...

  
 You Tube


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Man, the jets and vehicles are awesome, but LOOK AT THE GROUND SCENE IN THE FOREST! Absolutely stunning.


agreed!


----------



## jacobrjett

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE  



 
edit: LOL posted 3 times in one minute! that video its going too EXPLODE!


----------



## glycerin256

Have you guys noticed the star next to the first person in the squad list? A real squad leader!!!


----------



## Techboy10

*watches youtube footage*








!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Holy ****!!!

So glad I already pre-ordered this!!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


LOL @ anyone who wont preorder because it not a steam title... lol


I second your luls sir, and I raise your a third!


----------



## Lune

Going to post my video too









  
 You Tube


----------



## glycerin256

also at 31 seconds when the guy is getting stabbed, check the squad area. there is a magazine symbol next to the squad leaders name and star. Maybe that's a notification that he needs ammo?


----------



## Zackcy

Wow..............just wow. Jets









64 player


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*



















My new wallpaper, cheers dude


----------



## glycerin256

at 39 seconds there are 2 readouts on the right hand side of the screen. I think You actually get a vehicle health percentage. Or maybe it's a body armor percentage? I've been playing BFBC2 Hardcore mode too long to remember if they had that before...


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I'm excited to get early beta access now. 48hrs more that is well worth it.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I'm excited to get early beta access now. 48hrs more that is well worth it.


Completely agree haha. Now I just hope my professors don't decide to pile on the homework when the beta comes out.


----------



## jacobrjett

I wonder if that was ps3 footage too.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*



































Added to OP


----------



## doc2142

God, I hope really really really HOPE there is limited ammo for jets. If you get 2 good pilots controlling the field, the other team will have a very hard time. Making the jets go back for a reload of ammo, will balance that out.


----------



## glycerin256

At 1:21 when he shoots the guy off the cliff, he does it with a SCAR-H (Heavy), meaning he is using 7.62 rounds. That means he is using large caliber bullets WHILE HE IS AN ENGINEER!!!

so just a little different, but it could mean that engineers are even more powerful!

EDIT: looks like a 20 round clip though.

EDIT 2: ALSO, he got extra points for getting the kill with low health (i think, its hard to read with the blur put in by EA)


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


God, I hope really really really HOPE there is limited ammo for jets. If you get 2 good pilots controlling the field, the other team will have a very hard time. Making the jets go back for a reload of ammo, will balance that out.


Maybe they'll do something like making the Jets land to resupply, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Lt.JD

That gameplay looks real good like edible. I was hoping to see some "lazing" but nothing on that front.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Maybe they'll do something like making the Jets land to resupply, that would be pretty cool.


I agree. Also note, at 1:44 the jet has the ability to use IR flares (probably to evade missiles after lock-on(what else?)). I wonder if that is a perk or just comes with being in the jet.

I think perk, like BFBC2 on the tanks... (smoke, AP rounds, extra armor, machine gun, etc)


----------



## Addictedtokaos

watching the coop play it looks like they tweeked the 3d spotting as per alpha suggestions.

Will be interesting to see some leaked footage to see if it has been improved.


----------



## glycerin256

please identify the planes. I know one F/A 18 Hornet (maybe super hornet). Is the other one a SU-27 flanker??

(gotta go back to work, BBL!)(omg i'm excited again. im gonna pre-order on origin tonight!)


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I didn't notice the counter measure thingy, that's awesome, if only I could fly well,lol


----------



## The_Beaver

I think I am going to pre-order another copy...because it's just that damn good, and they deserve the extra cash!! They saved this trailer until the VERY end of the EA presser! Well worth it!

EDIT: 
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I didn't notice the counter measure thingy, that's awesome, if only I could fly well,lol


That's why I'll save the flying for my brother. He always flies in BF, and I just use him as a transport.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

*Jizzes everywhere uncontrollably like a fire hose*

















That gameplay looked incredibly smooth. The jet gameplay looks like an actual jet simulator game rather than Battlefield, which is AWESOME. Reminds me of Ace Combat or something.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Quote:



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


God, I hope really really really HOPE there is limited ammo for jets. If you get 2 good pilots controlling the field, the other team will have a very hard time. Making the jets go back for a reload of ammo, will balance that out.




Maybe they'll do something like making the Jets land to resupply, that would be pretty cool.


Pretty much how BF2 balanced jets?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Pretty much how BF2 balanced jets?










 I never played BF2, but I do really hope its like that. Taking a jet out from land seems almost impossible. If jets fail, which a lot of time happens, the other team will easily control the field from you.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Pretty much how BF2 balanced jets?










Didn't play BF2


----------



## ThePandaman

Man, talk about rolling out at 0:40, can't wait for this game!


----------



## KEITHRH12

I don't know but after the patches in bf2 the mobile AA was fun, just send me a supply drop, and the skys will be free and clear!!!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePandaman*


Man, talk about rolling out at 0:40, can't wait for this game!










Yeah this feeling is amazing


----------



## Lhino

Just take my freakin money and let me play the game already!

Apparently this was the guy playing the game.

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/phot...70-480-331.jpg


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Pretty much how BF2 balanced jets?










You had to fly back to the runway strip but not land, just be over it. For avid pilots it didnt slow you down all that much ( I know







). You could easily throttle down 50% and refill in 2-3 seconds and be back in battle in 5-10 seconds.

So from leaving battle refill and return would be approx 25-30 seconds max.

I


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Just take my freakin money and let me play the game already!

Apparently this was the guy playing the game.

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/phot...70-480-331.jpg


----------



## Elite-

Does anyone know if Newegg will put BF3 for 360 on one of their ads a couple weeks before release again for like $46.99? And also if they do, do they ship it out the day before so it comes to us the day of release?

If anyone has done this with other game pre-orders I'd love for some input.


----------



## Lhino

Co-op gameplay







.

  
 You Tube  



 
It is PS3 though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Command rose confirmed.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...confirmed.html

Question: What the hell is this? Please don't let it be a COD-like RC car...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Command rose confirmed.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...confirmed.html

Question: What the hell is this? Please don't let it be a COD-like RC car...



















COMMA ROSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This game now is definitely best.









That little RC Car thing won't matter in huge Battlefield maps anyway







I guess it will serve as something.. but maps are huge it wont be OP anyway


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Maybe it's a new form of UAV for the ground? UGV of course, as UAV is unmanned aerial vehicle. If its use is to survey and spot out enemies, I don't mind. If it can shoot, it might be pretty lame.


----------



## Lune




----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhino*


just take my freakin money and let me play the game already!

Apparently this was the guy playing the game.

http://images2.fanpop.com/image/phot...70-480-331.jpg


lol


----------



## enri95

Guys, wouldn't it be great if we could fly through clouds to lose the other jets that are chasing us?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

From what I have seen so far, if this doesn't get game of the year I will be shocked.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


From what I have seen so far, if this doesn't get game of the year I will be shocked.


I think it already did ;D


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think it already did ;D


I teared up watching that trailer, I haven't been excited for a game like this since I was a little kid!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I teared up watching that trailer, I haven't been excited for a game like this since I was a little kid!!


LOL! I know right







0:38 reminds of why I play Battlefield!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

October 25... 2011... "A Date Which Will Live In Infamy"

October 25 2011 The day the world stood still.


----------



## rogueblade

was there a beta announcement date>?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


was there a beta announcement date>?


Nope


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Didn't play BF2











Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


I never played BF2, but I do really hope its like that. Taking a jet out from land seems almost impossible. If jets fail, which a lot of time happens, the other team will easily control the field from you.


Lol nubs









In BF2, jets and helicopters had flares. All the AA guns fired rockets that you could fire freely or you could lock onto an air vehicle and shoot at them.

Also jets had the same lock on and shoot missile mechanic. You just needed to keep aircraft in your reticule area long enough (as see in 1:07-1:10 of the new trailer) to lock onto them. They could of course deploy flares, but you have a limited amount of them.

Also Commorose! http://twitter.com/#!/L_Twin/status/103497957541806083

http://twitter.com/#!/L_Twin/status/103497957541806083


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Also Commorose! http://twitter.com/#!/L_Twin/status/103497957541806083

http://twitter.com/#!/L_Twin/status/103497957541806083


Ooooooldddd dude ooollld look back a page or two lol


----------



## Elite-

Does anyone know if Newegg will put BF3 for 360 on one of their ads a couple weeks before release again for like $46.99? And also if they do, do they ship it out the day before so it comes to us the day of release?

If anyone has done this with other game preorders I'd love for some input.


----------



## Geeboi

Just pre-ordered it,canny wait woot....


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Command rose confirmed.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...confirmed.html

Question: What the hell is this? Please don't let it be a COD-like RC car...










Looks like one of those remote control bomb squad type deals, or SG1


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


You had to fly back to the runway strip but not land, just be over it. For avid pilots it didnt slow you down all that much ( I know







). You could easily throttle down 50% and refill in 2-3 seconds and be back in battle in 5-10 seconds.

So from leaving battle refill and return would be approx 25-30 seconds max.

I


That's cool as long as it isn't constant spam like the people who fly in circles in bc2 Vietnam


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


That's cool as long as it isn't constant spam like the people who fly in circles in bc2 Vietnam


If it's similar to BF2 and 1942, the air vehicles will be more powerful, but there will also be more on both teams, so it's not all air killing infantry - lots of air v air combat too.


----------



## Ishinomori

I have soo many ideas for BF3!!!

Ability to throw yourself on grenades!

Eject animation similiar to the knife animation!

Plus more, can't remember them!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ooooooldddd dude ooollld look back a page or two lol


I did. It's just no one posted a twitter link. GOML, and get on you're own mumble server! I don't want any excuses!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


That's cool as long as it isn't constant spam like the people who fly in circles in bc2 Vietnam


Ya, jets weren't "spammed" in BF2 but there usually where more people wanting to fly them then there were jets (e.g people prone on the landing strip holding "E"). But both teams had jets, and usually a jet is flying in area space that it can be shot out of by at least two AA guns. Not a big deal.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Maybe it's a new form of UAV for the ground? UGV of course, as UAV is unmanned aerial vehicle. If its use is to survey and spot out enemies, I don't mind. If it can shoot, it might be pretty lame.


It's a bomb diffuse robot. It's not explosive.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


and get on you're own mumble server! I don't want any excuses!


I have a job dude. Lol. I'm probably going to do some jet flying in BF2 tonight to practice with my Logitech 3D. Seeing that video really made me want to get better with jets.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I did. It's just no one posted a twitter link. GOML, and get on you're own mumble server! I don't want any excuses!

Ya, jets weren't "spammed" in BF2 but there usually where more people wanting to fly them then there were jets (e.g people prone on the landing strip holding "E"). But both teams had jets, and usually a jet is flying in area space that it can be shot out of by at least two AA guns. Not a big deal.


Nice, I would really like to see effective AA guns in BF3, they really aren't present in bc2/Vietnam. I mean, you sit there and pepper the helicopters for two minutes straight before they go down.

Any word if they changed the strength of the main tank gun? It always bothers me that you need a head shot to kill infantry with a tank. Anywhere close should kill a person.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I have a job dude. Lol. I'm probably going to do some jet flying in BF2 tonight to practice with my Logitech 3D. Seeing that video really made me want to get better with jets.


You're not the only one.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I have a job dude. Lol. I'm probably going to do some jet flying in BF2 tonight to practice with my Logitech 3D. Seeing that video really made me want to get better with jets.


The way I found I got good with jets in BF2 was fighting better pilots and learning from them and their strategies. Also, knowing the limitation of each jet really helps.

Idk how many ppl are still really flying BF2.... maybe it will pick up before BF3 beta.


----------



## Pendulum

MW3 is still going to be better.

/troll

This looks very impressive, now if you gents don't mind I'm going to clean my keyboard now.


----------



## Lune

My best friend right there!


----------



## Nova.

Jets look amazing. Look very fun to fly although I have not really flown since BF2..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

who has???


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14603685*
> who has???


Hahah true


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14603685*
> who has???


There is always BF play4free....

BAHAHAAHAHAHA

/troll


----------



## kcuestag

I think I've watched the Caspian Border trailer like 27 times, no kidding.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14603944*
> I think I've watched the Caspian Border trailer like 27 times, no kidding.


With as obsessive as we all are about this, I'm surprised there isn't an OCN clan or something. At least we can add eachother to friends list ;D


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14603963*
> With as obsessive as we all are about this, I'm surprised there isn't an OCN clan or something. At least we can add eachother to friends list ;D


I already have a clan from Spain for BFBC2, and we'll have 2 64 slot servers for Conquest and Rush.









I'll surely add everyone from OCN, as long as BF3 allows me to have more than 20 friends (*cough* BFBC2 *cough*).


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14603944*
> I think I've watched the Caspian Border trailer like 27 times, no kidding.


Just now watching it







it's epic i'm tired of waiting, ready for beta. I wonder if they will put this map in the beta for PC version?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14603988*
> Just now watching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's epic i'm tired of waiting, ready for beta. I wonder if they will put this map in the beta for PC version?


I think that's a pretty safe bet. DICE already confirmed the beta would be a Conquest map. They showed Operation Metro rush at E3, and then that was in the alpha. They will most likely do the same thing again and demo Caspian Border at Gamescon, and then use it for the beta.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14602355*
> It is PS3 though.


Its PS3 because it is the only platform they haven't shown love for...

PC - Thunder Run
Xbox 360 - Jimmy Fallon
PS3 - Gamescom

*Edit:* It was the PS3 on jimmy Fallon... hmm


----------



## WBaS

BF3 is not going to help with my gaming addiction... *sigh*


----------



## Higgins

Unofficial OCN steam group if anyone is interested in joining.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3

Also, BF3 music >>>> BC2 music


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14604098*
> Unofficial OCN steam group if anyone is interested in joining.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3
> 
> Also, BF3 music >>>> BC2 music


steam group? BF3? huh!??!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14604125*
> steam group? BF3? huh!??!


Some of us use Steam as primary messaging service, It's how I usually tell who's online/away or playing a game


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14604098*
> Unofficial OCN steam group if anyone is interested in joining.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3
> 
> Also, BF3 music >>>> BC2 music


Cool just joined.


----------



## Waffleboy

Nice, I joined too


----------



## Addictedtokaos

No Origin group???


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14604259*
> No Origin group???


How exactly does that work haha


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14604259*
> No Origin group???


It's assumed that there will be "groups" inside of the Battlelog but yet unconfirmed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WBaS;14604085*
> BF3 is not going to help with my gaming addiction... *sigh*


My GPA is going to hate me


----------



## Hawk777th

Joined!


----------



## Liamo Luo

May have been posted but holy crap!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa4iiQ0mzYs&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liamo Luo;14604323*
> May have been posted but holy crap!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa4iiQ0mzYs&feature=feedu


That must be new









Anyway, check it over here if you want ..







It's in 1080p

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1093569-new-yt-battlefield-3-jet-footage.html


----------



## iEATu

nice I joined the group

EDIT: holy crap the map is huge. Or maybe it looks bigger because there are wide open spaces.


----------



## Lune

Did anyone notice the placeholder icons for jets (Minimap @ 0:48)

http://www.overclock.net/14604388-post143.html


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14604399*
> Did anyone notice the placeholder icons for jets (Minimap @ 0:48)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/14604388-post143.html


lol they look like boats









It would be really awesome if the jet exploding looked more realistic. When it blew up at the end of the video it just showed an explosion and then the jet immediately turned into a burned up distorted jet. There should be pieces flying from it when it get hit









Same with tanks. They shouldn't just immediately turn into destroyed steel. And any other vehicles.


----------



## glycerin256

joined the badcompany2 and bf3 group on steam.

I just DL'd origin and registered BFBC2, Mass Effect 2 and Medal of Honor. Oh and I also

PREORDERED BATTLEFIELD 3!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14604490*
> joined the badcompany2 and bf3 group on steam.
> 
> I just DL'd origin and registered BFBC2, Mass Effect 2 and Medal of Honor. Oh and I also
> 
> PREORDERED BATTLEFIELD 3!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## Waffleboy

On Twitter, one of the DICE devs said:
"Week just started, we have some more #BF3 bombs to drop. Stay tuned!"

There's more :O


----------



## Lune

Yep


----------



## rogueblade

Full size 1080p trailer:
Quote:


> http://vgiko.com/bf3/bf3_gamescom_caspianborder_pegi_1080p60_20mbps.mov


----------



## Ishinomori

Just done a bit of flying in BF2!

Its pointless without opponents!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Tweets on Jet Speed:

http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/103518215732334593
http://twitter.com/#%21/Demize99/status/103490164420124673
https://twitter.com/#%21/RollieThePollie/status/103509082937368576

The Jets fly just as quick and high as BF2.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm interested to see how the heli feels. Because BC2 it felt restricted and horrible. Hopefully it will be back like BF2 was.

Also commo rose confirmed is back in








http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/commo-rose-confirmed-for-battlefield-3/


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14604461*
> lol they look like boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be really awesome if the jet exploding looked more realistic. When it blew up at the end of the video it just showed an explosion and then the jet immediately turned into a burned up distorted jet. There should be pieces flying from it when it get hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with tanks. They shouldn't just immediately turn into destroyed steel. And any other vehicles.


I think you should look at the video again... there were peaces flying from the jet...

Remember it's a game, They try to make it as real as they can without taking the fun out of it.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> A few things I noticed you might have missed:
> 
> 1. The knife sequence shows him snatching the tags off the enemy.
> 
> 2. 5 Conquest objectives
> 
> 3. New 3rd person view for attack helicopter
> 
> 4. Thermal view for gunner of attack helicopter
> 
> 5. The death﻿ of the Modern Warfare franchise
> 
> This video left all the COD fan boys without a leg to stand on. AMAZING work Dice


I got this from the top comment from 




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14604765*
> I think you should look at the video again... there were peaces flying from the jet...
> 
> Remember it's a game, They try to make it as real as they can without taking the fun out of it.


Well what I meant was to see the body of the plane being destroyed by the explosion. It's not so realistic to just see it turn into a brown piece of metal.
I'm sure that could be done by using the destruction elements already used in the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14604742*
> I'm interested to see how the heli feels. Because BC2 it felt restricted and horrible. Hopefully it will be back like BF2 was.
> 
> Also commo rose confirmed is back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/commo-rose-confirmed-for-battlefield-3/


I thought that the BC2 controls gave a lot of control. What's different about the BF2 controls?

Were you able to do this?


----------



## Waffleboy

The trailer looks even better if you download it, which you can here: http://www.gamersyde.com/news_battlefield_3_caspian_border_gameplay-11650_en.html


----------



## Ishinomori

Full list of BF3 Weapons
Quote:


> Assault rifles
> •M16A4
> •M416
> •G3
> •Ak74M
> •AN94
> •KH2002
> •AEK971
> •F2000
> •ASVAL
> 
> Carbines
> •M4A1
> •G36C
> •AKS74U
> •SCAR H
> •A-91
> •SG553LB
> 
> Light machine guns
> •M249
> •M60
> •M27 IAR
> •M40
> •RPK
> •Pecheneg
> •Type88
> 
> Sniper rifles
> •MK11
> •SVD
> •SV98
> •M98B
> •M40A5
> •M82A3
> •M39
> •SKS
> 
> Sub Machine guns
> •P90
> •P90TR
> •MP7
> •UMP-45
> •PDR
> •PP2000
> 
> Shotguns
> •870 MCS
> •M1014
> •USAS-12
> •Saiga 20K
> •DAO-12
> 
> Rocket launchers
> •AT4
> •SMAW
> •RPG-7
> •Javelin
> •FIM-92 Stinger
> •SA-18 IGLA
> 
> Pistols
> •M9
> •M93R
> •MP443
> •MP412
> •Glock 17
> •Glock 18
> •M1911
> •T44
> 
> Misc
> •M67 Hand grenades
> •M18 Smoke grenades
> •C4 explosives
> •M15 Anti tank mine
> •Claymore mine
> •60MM Mortar
> •M320 40mm launcher with grenades/smoke/shotgun
> •M26 MASS with shotgun/Flechettes/flag round/solid slugs


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14605145*
> The trailer looks even better if you download it, which you can here: http://www.gamersyde.com/news_battlefield_3_caspian_border_gameplay-11650_en.html


Just to be sure...a WMV file isn't compressed like an MP4 file so the WMV file will have better quality correct?

nice screenshots on that link


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14605202*
> Just to be sure...a WMV file isn't compressed like an MP4 file so the WMV file will have better quality correct?


I believe both are actually compressed. When I downloaded it, the quality didn't exactly look better, but the FPS seemed higher than in the videos I streamed.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14604880*
> 
> I thought that the BC2 controls gave a lot of control. What's different about the BF2 controls?
> 
> Were you able to do this?


well yea


----------



## dteg

ishin posted part of the multiplayer fact sheet but i'll post the entire thing:

































text is tiny but still readable.. =/


----------



## iEATu

When first playing the game there should be a little instruction video like there was in Crysis 2. I took me awhile to realize that I had to press space to revive myself


----------



## Waffleboy

Here's a picture I put together (sorry it's not 1080p, I'm on my laptop)










If I'm right in thinking these five are spawn points, you can see that the map is not linear, yay!


----------



## iEATu

Wow already I can see that there are so many ways to get to each base.


----------



## Roksonixx

this game looks mental, i think my 5850 might need upgrading for this


----------



## rogueblade




----------



## Pendulum

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AN94 is here! fffuuuuuuuuu


----------



## dteg

well kcuestag is going to be happy that the g36c is there..


----------



## kcuestag

Just returned back home from dinner to see so much information about the game, like the weapons, vehicles, and jets!









Can't wait to fly on the F-18E SuperHornet!!!






















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14606362*
> well kcuestag is going to be happy that the g36c is there..


I am glad you still remember that, I am in love with the G36c, in fact it was in the Alpha and loved it.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm stealing this from another forum who posted this from Youtube. Epic lols:

@MrSspprroogg Meh, i built my comp with my own money. Fresh air? Who cares? Everyone who matters knows that virtual worlds are infinitely more interesting. In fact, id rather spend the rest of my days single, masturbating and righteously playing my games on﻿ the PC, the undisputable platform for gaming than leave and have to share my virtuous time and space with the likes of you.

It's ok though, I don't hate you. I pity you. Not every person can be part of the superior PC master race.
MephistonVMS 4 seconds ago


----------



## Nova.

By the way guys, I am in a bit of a bind, so I need some help. Would you guys recommend I preorder from Origin or Gamestop? Just want to hear opinions real quick









Oh and SCAR H :3.


----------



## Lune

Preordered from Origin in March







Origin isn't that bad.. also no matter where you preoder, you will have to use Origin anyway... so get it from the Original source.


----------



## rogueblade

How does DICE list the SCAR-H as a carbine and not an assault rifle???


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;14606516*
> By the way guys, I am in a bit of a bind, so I need some help. Would you guys recommend I preorder from Origin or Gamestop? Just want to hear opinions real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and SCAR H :3.


I'd do Origin, it ended up being a nice platform, not to mention you get 48 hours early access to the BETA, and after seeing the Conquest trailer, it will be well worth it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14606593*
> I'd do Origin, it ended up being a nice platform, not to mention you get 48 hours early access to the BETA, and after seeing the Conquest trailer, it will be well worth it.


this plus you get the free expansion pack + the personal warfare package


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14606593*
> I'd do Origin, it ended up being a nice platform, not to mention you get 48 hours early access to the BETA, and after seeing the Conquest trailer, it will be well worth it.


psh 48 hours is nothing.

Get it at gamestop for the case!







and you can activate the code on origin after you buy it so you'll have a downloadable version too

THE CASE IS AWESOME.

GAMESTOP=PRETTY CASE=GETTING TO HOLD BF3

see? you can only hold physical things, not downloadable things


----------



## ignite

I seriously can't wait for this.

Well, I now have MoH:LE and Dead Space 2 to hold me over a bit thanks to Origin pre-order!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14606619*
> this plus you get the free expansion pack + the personal warfare package


This, plus you could have gotten 2 games out of Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2 and Medal of Honor!


----------



## Stash9876

I noticed on that multiplayer fact sheet that it only shows 64 players for the conquest game mode and not for rush or TDM. I was hoping we'd be able to have 64 players for those other modes as well.


----------



## Blackops_2

Are vehicle perks back? I can't remember but i'm hoping it's like BF2 where you get everything which is how it should be.


----------



## furmark

im going to lick my hard copy


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;14607157*
> im going to lick my hard copy


make sure you don't damage it


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14606625*
> psh 48 hours is nothing.
> 
> Get it at gamestop for the case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you can activate the code on origin after you buy it so you'll have a downloadable version too
> 
> THE CASE IS AWESOME.
> 
> GAMESTOP=PRETTY CASE=GETTING TO HOLD BF3
> 
> see? you can only hold physical things, not downloadable things


i can hold my laptop and my desktop =] plus they keep me warm..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;14607006*
> I noticed on that multiplayer fact sheet that it only shows 64 players for the conquest game mode and not for rush or TDM. I was hoping we'd be able to have 64 players for those other modes as well.


64 players in a rush would be evil..


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14607216*
> i can hold my laptop and my desktop =] plus they keep me warm..
> 
> 64 players in a rush would be evil..


But then you can't play









yeah...rush is usually better with less people. otherwise it's too messy. I usually don't play rush with 32 people on BC2...usually around 15-20 is good.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14607322*
> But then you can't play


yes you can, the laptop and the desktop are only the hardware... the cables are still connected with an external monitor, mouse and keyboard







i can play BF3 in alaska and still be warm (especially if i had a nvidia SLI







)


----------



## jacobrjett

That map looks very small









Should look more like this










Hopefully theres another mega-big map in bf3 like there was in the earlier ones. That looks like a bad company map...

edit: Relief : http://bf3blog.com/2011/04/dice-bf3-will-have-the-largest-maps-weve-ever-made/

I hadnt read this, they claim BF3 will have the largest maps they have ever made. In comparison too battlefield 2, thats definately saying something.


----------



## iEATu

I wonder if they're bigger than the Crysis multiplayer maps...especially the desert one.


----------



## glycerin256

Did anyone read that fact sheet!?!?! Let me quote:
Quote:


> Ulitmate Vehicle Warfare
> 
> The signature _Battlefield_ wehicle warfare experience is even richer and more rewarding. Damaged vehicles can now retreat or be defended until they *automatically regain armor*, while disabled vehicles become static gun platforms to cover players doing repairs.


Are you freaking kidding me?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? automatic repair!>?!?!?

I DEMAND CLARIFICATION!!!

Now it more like... "Shields up! We're going in!" "Oh crap, we're damaged, back behind the ridge while I autorepair...." Good thing I wasn't disabled,now I can just sit out and auto rep while my teams points dwindle and DIE!!! MUAHAHAHAHH"

/rant


----------



## dteg

yea you don't need repairs. a clan member or 2 who might or might not have played the alpha might or might not have told me that thereby *maybe* confirming it..


----------



## james8

just watched the jet footage
graphics are


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14607344*
> yes you can, the laptop and the desktop are only the hardware... the cables are still connected with an external monitor, mouse and keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can play BF3 in alaska and still be warm (especially if i had a nvidia SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol but then they will be in your way









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14607828*
> Did anyone read that fact sheet!?!?! Let me quote:
> 
> Are you freaking kidding me?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? automatic repair!>?!?!?
> 
> I DEMAND CLARIFICATION!!! I'M GONNA BE PISSED IF WE DON'T NEED AN ENGINEER TO REPAIR.


It might be a slow repair. There has to be a way to balance out the damaging of individual parts.


----------



## Waffleboy

Yeah IIRC it takes a while for the repair to kick in, and when it does it isn't very fast.


----------



## dteg

i've been practicing flying using the m+kb since my joystick adapter hasn't arrived yet and.... I MANAGED TO LAND A JET














i also blew a bot out of the sky and bombed a few other bots. i'm actually getting the hang of flying but not quite dogfighting hopefully the joystick makes it significantly easier i do say im ALMOST jet ready for BF3..


----------



## glycerin256

Here is a link to the Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Fact Sheet in digital form thanks to Gamers Hell:

http://www.gamershell.com/infosheets/890472.html

Multiple fire modes!?!? Plesae say we get full select fire weaponry that supports it! I want to be able to single fire my M4!!!

Whats an ASVAL?!


----------



## james8

can we change firemode and attachments on the fly just like in crysis??? that would be frikin win!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14607963*
> Here is a link to the Battlefield 3 Multiplayer Fact Sheet in digital form thanks to Gamers Hell:
> 
> http://www.gamershell.com/infosheets/890472.html
> 
> Multiple fire modes!?!? Plesae say we get full select fire weaponry that supports it! I want to be able to single fire my M4!!!
> 
> Whats an ASVAL?!


My guess is that its some next gen gun that you get as a final unlock.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14608076*
> can we change firemode and attachments on the fly just like in crysis??? that would be frikin win!


You can change firemodes on a fly not attachments tho.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleboy

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AS_Val


----------



## dteg

well i'm glad they are no fully automatic Sniper** rifles in BF3 its about dam time...


----------



## james8

^were there any? how can you use a full auto sniper rifle??? XD


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14608414*
> ^were there any? how can you use a full auto sniper rifle??? XD


ask those VSS *people that sell services that aren't legal* man i hate all people that use that gun


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14608478*
> ask those VSS *people that sell services that aren't legal* man i hate all people that use that gun


Every time I get killed by that thing I rage. Seriously. It's essentially an assault rifle when you get up close and personal, with a 16x scope on it.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm not sure if I'm happy to see the AN94 back.
IMO it was the most overpowered AR in BFBC2, you could pick snipers off across the map with it.

^ Snipers who used the VSS were the only people I didn't give ammo to. Lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14608546*
> Every time I get killed by that thing I rage. Seriously. It's essentially an assault rifle when you get up close and personal, with a 16x scope on it.


THIS THIS THIS THIS THISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. its an assault rifle capable of seeing miles away with the accuracy of a sniper rifle, that is beyond unfair the gun simply should not exist.. you should not be able to see and shoot a fly from 1000m away


----------



## Zackcy

Ok the comparassion of the WORST BC2 Conquest map and the only Conquest map we have seen in the trailer:



















It's not linear! And among other things, it has jets! God, I really hated BC2's map design, especially the Vietnam maps.


----------



## dteg

i wish that BC2 map had gridlines so we could really compare map sizes...


----------



## Zackcy

Judging my the size of the icons for the flags, Caspian Border looks to be a LOT bigger.


----------



## dteg

i'd have to agree with that, also i'd assume that map has helicopters but yet you can't see their images on the map..


----------



## Zackcy

It was the map from the trailer; which had a lot of every type of vehicle.


----------



## kooldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14608578*
> I'm not sure if I'm happy to see the AN94 back.
> IMO it was the most overpowered AR in BFBC2, you could pick snipers off across the map with it.
> 
> ^ Snipers who used the VSS were the only people I didn't give ammo to. Lol


you can pick off snipers across the map with any gun in that game


----------



## glycerin256

Ok, so a few things:

US got screwed with using the super hornet, although the Marines don't have much choice. The Su35BM is a considerably better aircraft in actual performance; although im sure they'll be even in BF3.

check out some of this other hardware:

SOFLAM (http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/ground/an-peq1.htm)

M26 MASS and 12 gauge (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M26_Modular_Accessory_Shotgun_System)

All perks can be squaded up as the squad leader (more like a team sized element, but whatever...







)

Check out some of the VEHICLE SPECIALIZATIONS:
*Guided Shells*
Thermal optics
*IR Smoke* damn cool!
Belt speed
*Thermal Camo* oh really...
Auto Loader
Proximity scan
CITV station
ATGM launcher
APFSDS-T shells (BOOOOMMMM!!!)
Guided rockets
Air Radar
Heatseekers
*Laser painter* (at least the vehicles have one)
TV missile
IR Flares
*Extinguisher* *ECCM!!!* (for what!?!?)
ECM jammer
Rocket guidance system
*Below radar ???* (huh?)
*Beam scanning* (*** mate)

so excited for more details and beta and playing and./....


----------



## Zackcy

Saiga and USAS are back..........yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14608975*
> Saiga and USAS are back..........yaaaaaaaaay


oh God....sigh, thats like a sniper rifle without a scope which granted IS good, but you can still snipe across the map with it..


----------



## Fr0sty

a shotgun that can target across the map???

really??


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14609112*
> a shotgun that can target across the map???
> 
> really??


have you never played BC2 before??


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14609112*
> a shotgun that can target across the map???
> 
> really??


play BFBC2?


----------



## Zackcy

12 gauge slugs.


----------



## ignite

Honestly, I can't wait to play Karkand and Sharqi again... If only they updated Mashtuur too!

This game just looks better by the day.

Hope they have night maps too. See tracers and whatnot flying all around.
Quote:


> Reviving team mates (with opt out option)
> Vehicles with regenerating health


Finally, opt out of being revived! And I hope the regenerating health is referring to repairing it, and not just getting health back after not being hit.


----------



## dteg

it is health after not being hit, epic fail isn't it..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14609129*
> have you never played BC2 before??


nope ... but were you reffering to the saiga or that other thing the usas ???


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14609382*
> nope ... but were you reffering to the saiga or that other thing the usas ???


every shotgun in BC2 can be equipped with the 12 guage slugs and its a 1 hit kill (provided its a headshot) from ANYWHERE on the map... even at fairly decent distances a chest shot is still 1 hit kill..


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL so a shot gun can kill at such long distance ... LOLL doesnt seem real at all

wasnt this game supose to be as real as it gets ???


----------



## dteg

far from but the guys in BC2 do it so seamlessly its ridiculous, though i must admit its HELLA fun doing it with an 870 >







i wonder what they are gonna do in BF3..


----------



## mjpd1983

We can't all assume just because it was possible in BC2, that it will be the same in BF3.

I'm sure DICE are aware of it and will not allow it, much the same way as they supposedly made sniping more balanced.

Chill.

Awesome trailer.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14609398*
> every shotgun in BC2 can be equipped with the 12 guage slugs and its a 1 hit kill (provided its a headshot) from ANYWHERE on the map... even at fairly decent distances a chest shot is still 1 hit kill..


A chest shot is +/- 80% damage with slugs and "EVERYWHERE" is a bit dramatic, farther then you would expect? Yes. ANYWHERE on the map? No.

People should keep in mind that this is BF3 not BFBC3.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14609341*
> it is health after not being hit, epic fail isn't it..


Ya, that is disgusting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14609427*
> LOL so a shot gun can kill at such long distance ... LOLL doesnt seem real at all
> 
> wasnt this game supose to be as real as it gets ???


No, ARMA is a LOT more realistic than Battlefield. Also, the Project Reality mod for BF2 is another realism savy game. Like, way off the cliff realism compared to most shooters.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14609584*
> A chest shot is +/- 80% damage with slugs and "EVERYWHERE" is a bit dramatic, farther then you would expect? Yes. ANYWHERE on the map? No.
> 
> People should keep in mind that this is BF3 not BFBC3.


i havent played a game where there was an enemy i couldn't nail from across the map with my 870 maybe your not aiming high enough for the bullet drop to get a hs? idk but its never failed for me..

a slug is one shot, and it stands to reason if 1 sniper rifle bullet can kill you a gun just as powerful 1 shot can do the same..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14609427*
> LOL so a shot gun can kill at such long distance ... LOLL doesnt seem real at all
> 
> wasnt this game supose to be as real as it gets ???


A slug is capable of doing serious damage at long range.


----------



## djriful

I just watched the latest trailer of Caspian Border. I am stunned by the size of the map and the amount of complexity environment. And those screenshot posted on Aug 10, 2011... so dam real.



















I can't wait!


----------



## Blackops_2

Slugs are being shot at a couple of hundred fps over over super sonic speed, by the time a slug went 600+ yards it would be below the speed of a high powered pellet gun. Most likely less than a couple of hundred feet per second considering a .30 caliber bullet @ 1760fps with a BC of .500 is below 1125fps at 600yds. And a 12ga slug has a horrible BC. More or less there shouldn't be any kind of ability to shoot a slug at distance.

Sure this isn't suppose to be supreme realism but it's also not supposed horribly false either in some aspects.


----------



## t3haxle

People need to stop defending and criticizing things based off realism. Realism isn't the primary concern, balance is.


----------



## Hotcarl

LOL GODDAMNIT
i'm working at ea as a tester for a game, and today because we were in a different room. Some of the ps3's had bf3 and we actually had the okay to play it during our last break, too bad the servers or whatever wasn't setup. What a damn tease. But regardless i think it was pre alpha


----------



## dteg

lol thats cool and is ur BC2 ingame name hotcarlgustav?? because there's a guy who plays in our clan server with that name..


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14610846*
> lol thats cool and is ur BC2 ingame name hotcarlgustav?? because there's a guy who plays in our clan server with that name..


heh, no. But i think i've seen that guy as well


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;14610837*
> LOL GODDAMNIT
> i'm working at ea as a tester for a game, and today because we were in a different room. Some of the ps3's had bf3 and we actually had the okay to play it during our last break, too bad the servers or whatever wasn't setup. What a damn tease. But regardless i think it was pre alpha


QA game tester? =P get some overtime on BF3


----------



## fstop

Hey guys, a bit of a YMMV but my roommate and I just figured out a way to pre-order off of Origin for 20%.

The other day my roommate tried to purchase BFBC2 (when it was $5) but accidently purchased BFBC2:Vietnam. He loaded up Live Support and a rep said he could refund the product. By that time, the deal for BC2 for $5 JUST ended. My friend asked if the rep could help him get it at that price instead of paying the regular price and the rep said he couldn't do anything about it. But he did offer him a 20% coupon for the Origin store! He tried to use it pre-order BF3... and it worked. Came out to be $47.99 for the limited edition, all bonuses including beta as well.

I loaded up live support the next day and told them the same story, except that I wanted to buy BFBC2:Vietnam but its no longer $5. The rep gave me a 20% easy....

I know it's cheating the system a bit, but you have to admit Origin is charging a lot more then other retailers!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14611633*
> Hey guys, a bit of a YMMV but my roommate and I just figured out a way to pre-order off of Origin for 20%.
> 
> The other day my roommate tried to purchase BFBC2 (when it was $5) but accidently purchased BFBC2:Vietnam. He loaded up Live Support and a rep said he could refund the product. By that time, the deal for BC2 for $5 JUST ended. My friend asked if the rep could help him get it at that price instead of paying the regular price and the rep said he couldn't do anything about it. But he did offer him a 20% coupon for the Origin store! He tried to use it pre-order BF3... and it worked. Came out to be $47.99 for the limited edition, all bonuses including beta as well.
> 
> I loaded up live support the next day and told them the same story, except that I wanted to buy BFBC2:Vietnam but its no longer $5. The rep gave me a 20% easy....
> 
> I know it's cheating the system a bit, but you have to admit Origin is charging a lot more then other retailers!


so you cheated them out of 20%


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Man, I think I have watched that trailer 100+ times today and guess what? IT NEVER GETS OLD!!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Wow i have no luck with EA-ORIGIN. Another bad experience, what was i thinking i should have used steam.
I just preordered BF-3 , I didnt get the free game promotion everyone else got. But i did get a play for free gun ( wupeeee) . Hah ha i tried to log on and use it but cant creat a account?? Origin sucks, ea sucks, i own all battlefield games and it never gave me the veteran unlocks in bfbc2.
I wish they would get there stupid website together!! Im fed up.


----------



## LarsenDK

Battlefield 3 Caspian border multiplayer gameplay

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9K1bCDxUw[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsenDK;14612003*
> Battlefield 3 Caspian border multiplayer gameplay
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9K1bCDxUw


Hmm, I don't think I've seen this before.......

Also, this


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14612148*
> Hmm, I don't think I've seen this before.......
> 
> Also, this
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> hardcore mode


----------



## HomeDepoSniper




----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;14612799*


I think hes angry that it doesn't support DX 9


----------



## LocutusH

MW3 Stand









BF3 Stand


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14612952*
> MW3 Stand
> 
> HUH?
> 
> BF3 Stand
> 
> WIN!


Bet that was awkward for those guys.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14612397*
> hardcore mode


Yay, snipers that kill to the toe. No minimap.


----------



## WBaS

This game is looking to be awesome...

Am I the only one that thinks all this hype may make the actual game a bit disappointing?


----------



## Zackcy

Skip to 4:26 for the BF3 part of the EA conference

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlPK-PC4Hfo[/ame]


----------



## downlinx

New HD screen shots guys

















































the jet image is my new work background
Source


----------



## rogueblade

w.t.f


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14613031*
> Skip to 4:26 for the BF3 part of the EA conference
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlPK-PC4Hfo


Team Deathmatch on Metro. Hmmmm. Is the entire map open or is it just in the subways?


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;14613434*
> New HD screen shots guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the jet image is my new work background
> Source


What we have here...is a failure to communicate/hotlink.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;14613434*
> *snip*


Did they get bombed or what? Lol


----------



## August

I wonder which class gets to use the P90 and/or P90TR.
Will it be an All Classes weapon, like the G3 and the shotguns in Bad Company 2?
Or will it be an engineer weapon, seeing as smg's are engineer weapons..


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14613524*
> Did they get bombed or what? Lol


Or else he felt that multiple pictures of an unattractive woman/cross-dressing male were somehow crucial to our understanding of BF3.


----------



## enri95

Not sure if these are posted but here you go:


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14613524*
> Did they get bombed or what? Lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14613554*
> Or else he felt that multiple pictures of an unattractive woman/cross-dressing male were somehow crucial to our understanding of BF3.


wow, i think bf3blog got hacked as there was an image there. removed the image


----------



## kcuestag

Whoah, those images look sick, specially the one with the F-18 jet!


----------



## downlinx

they must be getting hit hard by MW3 Fans all images are being changed


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Here's a review someone posted on another forum:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0OLQZ0kgow&hd=1[/ame]

I haven't watched it since the second I heard his high pitched nasal voice I closed the player immediately...

Gamescom is looking busy today:


----------



## downlinx

ok guys got word from the admin on bf3blog, they had a guy that hijacked there site but they are now fixed up and running.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14612397*
> hardcore mode


Thats not even a valid argument. Battlefield doesn't work great in a hardcore mode. They either need to change the spotting or remove it. Its complete bull.


----------



## joarangoe

U guys thing that it will have Track IR implemented? It would be really useful for dogfights and flying choppers.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;14614246*
> Thats not even a valid argument. Battlefield doesn't work great in a hardcore mode. They either need to change the spotting or remove it. Its complete bull.


Dev's have tweeted that they are working on 3d spotting. And if you watch the PS3 coop it appears they have "Fixed" it.

The first room in the coop play the 1 guy says he will spot them and you dont see the 3d spotting until the main player can see the enemies through the door way. Previously the main player would have seen the 3d spotting light up through the wall.

EDIT: as well as when the clear the stairwell and enter the hallway, they spot the enemy and when he goes for cover the 3d spotting goes away until he has line of site again.

My guess is they changed 3d spotting to at least LINE OF SIGHT, which is great. Perhaps they lowered the max draw distance as well. Either way its a huge improvement.


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14614281*
> Dev's have tweeted that they are working on 3d spotting. And if you watch the PS3 coop it appears they have "Fixed" it.
> 
> The first room in the coop play the 1 guy says he will spot them and you dont see the 3d spotting until the main player can see the enemies through the door way. Previously the main player would have seen the 3d spotting light up through the wall.
> 
> EDIT: as well as when the clear the stairwell and enter the hallway, they spot the enemy and when he goes for cover the 3d spotting goes away until he has line of site again.
> 
> My guess is they changed 3d spotting to at least LINE OF SIGHT, which is great. Perhaps they lowered the max draw distance as well. Either way its a huge improvement.


This is great to hear.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;14613619*
> -snip-


Added to OP


----------



## Addictedtokaos

BF3 wins Best of Gamescon! sweet.

http://www.gamescom.de/en/gamescom/presse/presseinformationen/gc_pressinformationen.php?aktion=pfach&p1id=kmpresse_gamescom_e&format=html&base=&tp=k3content&search=&pmid=kmeigen.kmpresse_1313587084&start=0&anzahl=10&channel=kmeigen&language=e&archiv=


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14616363*
> BF3 wins Best of Gamescon! sweet.
> 
> http://www.gamescom.de/en/gamescom/presse/presseinformationen/gc_pressinformationen.php?aktion=pfach&p1id=kmpresse_gamescom_e&format=html&base=&tp=k3content&search=&pmid=kmeigen.kmpresse_1313587084&start=0&anzahl=10&channel=kmeigen&language=e&archiv=


pfft who saw that coming








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14613867*
> Whoah, those images look sick, specially the one with the F-18 jet!


i have that jet as my background but if you look in the bottom left corner there is a line and the line looks SO MUCH like a crack, i SWORE my monitor had cracked i was so scared..


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14616363*
> BF3 wins Best of Gamescon! sweet.


Yes, and unanimously!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14616439*
> i have that jet as my background but if you look in the bottom left corner there is a line and the line looks SO MUCH like a crack, i SWORE my monitor had cracked i was so scared..


I just minimized chrome to see for myself, and even thought I had already read your post, I had a moment of shock when I looked.


----------



## c0nnection

I love the open environment! It makes me feel right at home (BF2). If there is one thing I hated about BC2, it was the map design being linear.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm going to have to ask you guys to stop using my jet background...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14617247*
> I'm going to have to ask you guys to stop using my jet background...


so you're the one we should sue if we get a heartattack thinking our screen is cracked right?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakpyro525;14614246*
> Thats not even a valid argument. Battlefield doesn't work great in a hardcore mode. They either need to change the spotting or remove it. Its complete bull.


what do you mean it does not work great in hardcore?

99% of my time in BC2 was spent in hardcore and it works fine. no spotting and no regen health. perfect.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14616995*
> I just minimized chrome to see for myself, and even thought I had already read your post, I had a moment of shock when I looked.


same here, i didn't notice until now, was a little trippy
but guys here is an overtop view of the new map caspian border


----------



## dteg

lol that pic has been posted about 9 times so far


----------



## dteg

this was posted in another thread and i just HAD to post it in here..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14618533*
> this was posted in another thread and i just HAD to post it in here..


Posted a couple of pages ago


----------



## kcuestag

Just saw Modern Warfare 3 up for pre-order on Steam @ 60€ (Battlefield 3 is @ 50€).

*Starts thinking if he should pre-order Modern Warfare 2*

Yeah right!


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14618662*
> Just saw Modern Warfare 3 up for pre-order on Steam @ 60€ (Battlefield 3 is @ 50€).
> 
> *Starts thinking if he should pre-order Modern Warfare 2*
> 
> Yeah right!


Haha, but it has dogs with C4 strapped to them


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14618638*
> Posted a couple of pages ago










how'd i miss that.. maybe i haven't read a few pages? time to go back and make sure i've read all the recent pages


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14618688*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how'd i miss that.. maybe i haven't read a few pages? time to go back and make sure i've read all the recent pages


600+ pages? Yeah, no one expects anyone to go through them all lol

DYING for pax in 2 weeks, flying jets ftw!!!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14618723*
> 600+ pages? Yeah, no one expects anyone to go through them all lol
> 
> DYING for pax in 2 weeks, flying jets ftw!!!


i've actually read all the pages ^.^


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14618849*
> i've actually read all the pages ^.^


Who needs the official BF3 novel when you can comprise this thread into a book?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14618723*
> 600+ pages? Yeah, no one expects anyone to go through them all lol
> 
> DYING for pax in 2 weeks, flying jets ftw!!!


Go into user CP and change the post/page ratio. I'm using the max allowed and this thread is only at 67 pages.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14619051*
> Go into user CP and change the post/page ratio. I'm using the max allowed and this thread is only at 67 pages.


jeez... 67 pages? lmao that is ridiculous


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I tend to only follow this thread, was following EA's official BF3 forum, but their is way to much bickering and crying on that forum for me to pay it any attention anymore.


----------



## MGX1016

That map looks actually small, I can't begin to imagine the actual scale....


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;14620154*
> That map looks actually small, I can't begin to imagine the actual scale....


The trailer showed only minimal ground warfare, most of it was focused on "In the air gameplay" which made the map look small. I'm guessing that most maps will be rather large if it's conquest.


----------



## Higgins

They had 64 player LAN playtest at gamescon.










/jelly


----------



## dteg

eww, i wouldn't be playing that. i'm:
not playing a FPS game standing
using the same nasty headphones as 100000000 other people

idc what the game is or how epic it is..


----------



## Higgins

I'd take your place, then.


----------



## Nova.

Jealous.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I'd take your place, then.


i'd gladly give it up to a fellow OCNer







that or walk with my own mouse, keyboard and headphones


----------



## bnmbnm

just preordered from origin!

received email about paymant confirmation from paypal but nothing received from ea\origin... is it normal?


----------



## Lune

You gotta see this.. ahhaahah

  
 You Tube


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


They had 64 player LAN playtest at gamescon.










/jelly


Ah well their is always the beta for the rest of us.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


Ah well their is always the beta for the rest of us.


idk if i'd like to play LAN at an event like that, i mean i get seriously pissed when someone gustavs me or kills me in a cheap way i'm kind of scared i'd scream out the person's IGN and when they look up beat them to a pulp..


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


The trailer showed only minimal ground warfare, most of it was focused on "In the air gameplay" which made the map look small. I'm guessing that most maps will be rather large if it's conquest.


I was referring to the map overhead pic posted, but didn't quote.. oops

The trailer actually looks pretty big


----------



## Fr0sty

666 pages from where im standing ... this thread is evil but in a good way :O


----------



## james8

anyone notice that at 0:10 (very beginning of that second) in that video on pg 667 there's missing textures for bullets in the magazine? cod fails


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14620650*
> You gotta see this.. ahhaahah
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l1N23KcJno&hd=1


mega lol


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14621232*
> anyone notice that at 0:10 (very beginning of that second) in that video on pg 667 there's missing textures for bullets in the magazine? cod fails


----------



## dteg

the site has got up a big sytillian ribbon so i'd assume most people already know by now but i'll post it anyways; Syrillian passed away on Saturday








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-r-i-p-syrillian-formerly-donation.html


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14621543*
> the site has got up a big sytillian ribbon so i'd assume most people already know by now but i'll post it anyways; Syrillian passed away on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-related-news-information/969421-r-i-p-syrillian-formerly-donation.html


Ya I saw Zodac tweet it out


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;14621535*


LOL fail

I ****ed myself when I watched the caspian border video again but this time in 1080p and with sound








EDIT: especially with monitor sharpness turned up


----------



## mjpd1983

LOL how lazy are those dev's?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14622532*
> LOL how lazy are those dev's?


wouldn't you get lazy after making the *same exact* thing year after year??


----------



## Thrifty

Well, the VSS is back (They renamed it the ASVAL). The good news? It's now an assault rifle.









Also, why is there only one pump action shotgun?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrifty*


Well, the VSS is back (They renamed it the ASVAL). The good news? It's now an assault rifle.










as long as you can't equip a 4x 8x or 16x scope to it i'll be happy


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrifty*


Well, the VSS is back (They renamed it the ASVAL). The good news? It's now an assault rifle.










aw it was fun to use as assault/sniper







the ammo ran out quickly though


----------



## Blackops_2

You Tube  



 
 Co-op Gameplay


----------



## Thrifty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2n08...layer_embedded

Co-op Gameplay


Am I the only one who's annoyed at the huge circle for hip fire, and when he aims down sight its still there







and that its only on some guns?


----------



## BacsiLove

I really hope BF3 has a higher sales number than MW3 to shut all the MW fanboys up. We all know that BF3 is the better game, but there are so many dumb consumers. ALL of my friends refuse to buy BF3 just because its posing a threat to the MW fanchise. They are HUGE MW fanboys and only play game on XBOX. It's a wonder why I'm still friend with some of them lol


----------



## enri95

You Tube


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


I really hope BF3 has a higher sales number than MW3 to shut all the MW fanboys up. We all know that BF3 is the better game, but there are so many dumb consumers. ALL of my friends refuse to buy BF3 just because its posing a threat to the MW fanchise. They are HUGE MW fanboys and only play game on XBOX. It's a wonder why I'm still friend with some of them lol


One thing that would have secured bf3 to the top would have been 64 players on consoles. The 24 limit will really hurt sales on the console side. I know the hardware limitation, and issue with 64 players on consoles. Maybe on the ps4 and 720 we will see dice pulling it off.

Mw3 is fine for arcade type games, however, they can do a lot better than just reskins every year.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XvbeSZzZvE


Ya here is the original site it was from http://translate.google.com/translat...scom-839791%2F


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Well there goes the next 2-3 years of my life.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14622688*
> I really hope BF3 has a higher sales number than MW3 to shut all the MW fanboys up. We all know that BF3 is the better game, but there are so many dumb consumers. ALL of my friends refuse to buy BF3 just because its posing a threat to the MW fanchise. They are HUGE MW fanboys and only play game on XBOX. It's a wonder why I'm still friend with some of them lol


Lol, I know how you feel.
I've actually converted a few of my friends to become PC gamers, they love it!
BF3 will outsell MW3 on PC, MW3 will outsell BF3 on console, if that makes you feel any better.








Everybody I know HATES Call of Duty, even the console gamers!
It seems after Black Ops they realized how bad the series has become, Activision will milk the series dry and shut it down, just like they did with Guitar Hero.


----------



## mjpd1983

Even the COD dev's watch BF3 vids on youtube, they all know they've brought knives to a jet fight.


----------



## dteg

they aren't that bad they just brought unmanned helicopters which can only see infantry..


----------



## Tatakai All

WOW!!! I haven't been keeping up with the video releases but hot DAMN! I'm so fired up for BF3 it's not even funny. I think I watched that boarder map vid like 20 times in a row, I'm just blown away. Wish I got my hands on a alpha code.

EDIT: Quick question, I have this on pre-order but that was before the pre-order Karkland expansion was announced, will it be included too or do I have to make another pre-order and cancel my first one?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14625065*
> WOW!!! I haven't been keeping up with the video releases but hot DAMN! I'm so fired up for BF3 it's not even funny. I think I watched that boarder map vid like 20 times in a row, I'm just blown away. Wish I got my hands on a alpha code.
> 
> EDIT: Quick question, I have this on pre-order but that was before the pre-order Karkland expansion was announced, will it be included too or do I have to make another pre-order and cancel my first one?


Beta is less then a month away!









Where did you pre-order?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14625120*
> Beta is less then a month away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you pre-order?


Gamestop, I had a bunch of games that I pre-ordered $5 minimum and didn't pick up so I used that money for BF3.


----------



## T3beatz

I'm still debating also weather to go ahead and get the digital download or the hard copy... I'd rather get the Hard copy because anything can happen to servers during the mass downloading that will be going on. Or my internet can get real screwy just before the game comes out, don't want to take the chance... plus this might be a collectible one day, who knows.

T.J.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14625254*
> I'm still debating also weather to go ahead and get the digital download or the hard copy... I'd rather get the Hard copy because anything can happen to servers during the mass downloading that will be going on. Or my internet can get real screwy just before the game comes out, don't want to take the chance... plus this might be a collectible one day, who knows.
> 
> T.J.


There will be preload so don't worry about many people downloading it at the same time


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm getting hard copy cause it'll be faster to install and nice to just have a physical copy.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14625400*
> I'm getting hard copy cause it'll be faster to install and nice to just have a physical copy.


*preload before launch day.

I get the physical part. I'm broke, I have a 25% off code for Origin (birthday) and well I'll think I'll pre-order BF3 like a week before launch


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14625533*
> *preload before launch day.
> 
> I get the physical part. I'm broke, I have a 25% off code for Origin (birthday) and well I'll think I'll pre-order BF3 like a week before launch


Nice! Win and winning.


----------



## Zackcy

I can't wait for this game. Think I'll join a clan. Randoms are well just that.


----------



## Tatakai All

OCN clan FTW!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrifty;14622648*
> Am I the only one who's annoyed at the huge circle for hip fire, and when he aims down sight its still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that its only on some guns?


One of the devs tweeted about a 'crosshair bug' while this demo was going on. That is probably what he was referring to.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Deployable Mortars and hardcore mode confirmed in live q/a with @zh1nt0 LIVE RIGHT NOW! #BF3 omgz


Source


----------



## SheepMoose

Is it best to get a hard copy? It'd be nice to have a disc, a box, etc..

Besides, I can get this also:

http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-153116-Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-Physical-Warfare-Pack-PC

Which includes a steelbook. But I wont get 48 hour early access to the BETA, or pre-load, or the special dogtags...

What's the best option? Hard copy, or Origin copy?


----------



## Waffleboy

3D spotting has been removed except for vehicles!


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14626906*
> 3D spotting has been removed except for vehicles!


What?

Blasphemy.

I think it was fantastic, but I think if you could spot them and it would just stay where they were spotted, so like a last known point spot, rather then a 10 second wallhack...

I liked 3d spotting though.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14626906*
> 3D spotting has been removed except for vehicles!


yes but line of site spotting is there, there is no more across the map rosies.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14626863*
> Is it best to get a hard copy? It'd be nice to have a disc, a box, etc..
> 
> Besides, I can get this also:
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-153116-Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-Physical-Warfare-Pack-PC
> 
> Which includes a steelbook. But I wont get 48 hour early access to the BETA, or pre-load, or the special dogtags...
> 
> What's the best option? Hard copy, or Origin copy?


It will require Origin anyway, except with the hard copy you'll physically possess it. Coming down to playing it, they will both function identically (through origin).


----------



## Blackops_2

Source for no 3d spotting?


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14626863*
> Is it best to get a hard copy? It'd be nice to have a disc, a box, etc..
> 
> Besides, I can get this also:
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-153116-Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-Physical-Warfare-Pack-PC
> 
> Which includes a steelbook. But I wont get 48 hour early access to the BETA, or pre-load, or the special dogtags...
> 
> What's the best option? Hard copy, or Origin copy?


I'm going with physical copy as well. For some reasons.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

confirmed flying physics more like BF2 and not like BC2! SWEET!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

3D spotting gone, only visible from within vehicles. <3

https://twitter.com/#!/d1ApRiL/status/103756942308155392


----------



## xBxJxPx

I see the system requirements on the OP, but I just wanted to get some feedback and see what you think:

i5 2500k @4.5Ghz (w/ Cooler Master)
4GB DDR3 1333Mhz RAM
GTX 460 1GB
Running through HDMI @ 1366 x 768
Settings on Medium (most likely, possibly high but idk yet)

My FPS guess would be 30 - 60. Thoughts?

Also, that new trailer was kick ass! Can't wait to fly me some jets









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14628477*
> 3D spotting gone, only visible from within vehicles.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/d1ApRiL/status/103756942308155392


----------



## dteg

sigh, i was happy with 3d spotting the way it was... i'll admit it was a BIT over the top but not overly so..


----------



## Addictedtokaos

BF3 Server Rentals now available.
69,90 euro per month for 64 player server...

http://www.i3d.net/battlefield-3-ranked-game-servers.php?ref=106478


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14628236*
> confirmed flying physics more like BF2 and not like BC2! SWEET!


Source? Oh please let it be true!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14628236*
> confirmed flying physics more like BF2 and not like BC2! SWEET!


Source?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

It was on the Battlefieldo.com stream with @CtrlAltElite No source to quote.

They said the feel (jets) is not light like bC2. The feel is heavy like BF2.

Other than that the feed was complete waste of time.

Zh1nt0 would not confirm a date for the Beta, other than Sept.

Also, they said they couldnt show any actual bf3 gameplay from gamescon as the changes made for that build have not made it into the official build yet.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14628866*
> BF3 Server Rentals now available.
> 69,90 euro per month for 64 player server...
> 
> http://www.i3d.net/battlefield-3-ranked-game-servers.php?ref=106478


=[ wish there was a US version, i think my clan is going to do their server through branzone or something like that


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14628866*
> BF3 Server Rentals now available.
> 69,90 euro per month for 64 player server...
> 
> http://www.i3d.net/battlefield-3-ranked-game-servers.php?ref=106478


:O Not so expensive! I was expecting it to be more. Getting 2 64 slot then


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14625533*
> *preload before launch day.
> 
> I get the physical part. I'm broke, I have a 25% off code for Origin (birthday) and well I'll think I'll pre-order BF3 like a week before launch


You're broke? ... $60 is like $6 dollars to me. =/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

$100 a month for 64 slots, not that bad if you find a host that has a clan pay feature. I might go for this.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14626863*
> Besides, I can get this also:
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-153116-Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-Physical-Warfare-Pack-PC


Good God, why can't the US of A get that?!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14629287*
> Good God, why can't the US of A get that?!


Smexy isnt it!


----------



## downlinx

Would be really nice if they released the server files so we can get our own server up and running, got a few nice blades at work that could use a new home.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;14629963*
> Would be really nice if they released the server files so we can get our own server up and running, got a few nice blades at work that could use a new home.


That wont happen due to hacks and the protection of frostbite 2 from prying eyes!


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


That wont happen due to hacks and the protection of frostbite 2 from prying eyes!


yea i know, but would still be nice to be able to control more of the game.


----------



## Higgins

Would anyone else love to see a Battlefield 3: Special Forces expansion pack? I was thinking about it the other day, and I think that it would be sweet to see a come back from the grappling hook, tear gas, and night vision.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would anyone else love to see a Battlefield 3: Special Forces expansion pack? I was thinking about it the other day, and I think that it would be sweet to see a come back from the grappling hook, tear gas, and night vision.


uhh, hell yes i would, i would be all over this.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14628477*
> 3D spotting gone, only visible from within vehicles. <3
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/d1ApRiL/status/103756942308155392


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would anyone else love to see a Battlefield 3: Special Forces expansion pack? I was thinking about it the other day, and I think that it would be sweet to see a come back from the grappling hook, tear gas, and night vision.


Would also like this. But i'm hoping they revamp the entire series on the FB 2.0. Think about Vietnam and WWII in that engine.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Would anyone else love to see a Battlefield 3: Special Forces expansion pack? I was thinking about it the other day, and I think that it would be sweet to see a come back from the grappling hook, tear gas, and night vision.


I wouldn't mind that at ALL, but I really wish they would just throw those into the game to begin with -_____-. It annoys me mostly because those gadgets probably won't be available on the regular maps, just like they did in BF2. BF2:SF had what... 4 maps worth playing? And it wasn't really well-populated. But God... I remember Warlord, that map was awesome.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I wouldn't mind that at ALL, but I really wish they would just throw those into the game to begin with -_____-. It annoys me mostly because those gadgets probably won't be available on the regular maps, just like they did in BF2. BF2:SF had what... 4 maps worth playing? And it wasn't really well-populated. But God... I remember Warlord, that map was awesome.


It introduced a second unlock for the kits in vanilla BF2, but yeah SF was dead last time i checked. Warlord was an amazing map.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14626863*
> Is it best to get a hard copy? It'd be nice to have a disc, a box, etc..
> 
> Besides, I can get this also:
> 
> http://www.ebgames.com.au/pc-153116-Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-Physical-Warfare-Pack-PC
> 
> Which includes a steelbook. But I wont get 48 hour early access to the BETA, or pre-load, or the special dogtags...
> 
> What's the best option? Hard copy, or Origin copy?


I see that by buying at the ebgames.com.au you get the physical warfare pack and the back to karkland expansion.
Quote:


> Limited Edition Physical Warfare Pack includes:
> Battlefield 3 game
> Battlefield 3 Steelbook
> *Expansion pack - Back to Karkand*
> TYPE 88 Light Machine Gun DLC
> DAO - 12 shotgun DLC
> Flechette ammo for the DAO-12 shotgun
> Flash Suppressor for SKS Sniper Rifle DLC


Quote:


> Origin Pre-Order Exclusives:
> Early Beta Access*, Physical Warfare Pack*,
> Battlefield Play4Free Items.
> Plus Back to Karkand Expansion Pack
> (included with the Limited Edition).**


The physical warfare pack and the back to karkland expansion pack are 2 different things. I don't know why they grouped it together...

Only difference is you don't get 48 hour early access which isn't such a big deal. AND you get a steelbook which is really awesome. I wish they sold it in the US









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14628477*
> 3D spotting gone, only visible from within vehicles. <3
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/d1ApRiL/status/103756942308155392


Where do you see it is only visible from within vehicles?

This is what the twitter update says:
Quote:


> Finally no 3D spot, only on the map visible enemies.


----------



## enri95

No in-game server browser for bf3- confirmed.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...wser/#comments

Bttlelog will be used to browse servers on the internet browser of your choice.

IMO it's pretty quick.


----------



## Lune

So ingame browser for dumb consoles but not for PC? ...............


----------



## iEATu

Ugh why? Why can't all of these games have the awesome server list window like the Counter Strike games? You could change settings and look at the server list at the same time while playing.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



So in order to play BF3, you have to open up Origin. Which opens up a web browser. Which opens up Battlefield 3.


this is *UNBELIEVABLY* stupid...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


No in-game server browser for bf3- confirmed.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...wser/#comments

Bttlelog will be used to browse servers on the internet browser of your choice.

IMO it's pretty quick.


Kinda figured that was gonna be the case when they first announced battlelog, in the end if your in an awesome server or your own server why would you wanna leave and rejoin another server to start with?


----------



## dteg

honestly, graphics for BF3 look awesome, ingame gameplay looks awesome, flying jets? awesome! but everything else has gone to hell..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


honestly, graphics for BF3 look awesome, ingame gameplay looks awesome, flying jets? awesome! but everything else has gone to hell..


Well the old saying is don't fix something that ain't broken, seems like most companies anymore personally break it to replace it with new crap.


----------



## dteg

i agree with that, sometimes what companies view as an "improvement" is very nearly the exact opposite in most cases


----------



## spikexp

Well, I hope that battlelog will at least be simple, I don't want to have a crappy experience because I use opera and that battlelog is badly made...


----------



## T3beatz

"you can please some of the people some of the time but you cant please all of the people all of the time."

I think we all should hold our bantering about how bad things are until the game actually comes out and we get to play it.


----------



## Lune

Battlelog is really good, but I still prefer ingame server browser :<


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


"you can please some of the people some of the time but you cant please all of the people all of the time."

I think we all should hold our bantering about how bad things are until the game actually comes out and we get to play it.


lol let me give you a quote from the bf3blog:

Quote:



The tables have turned. A day after we gladly reported that console gamers would be getting this great PC feature called â€œserver browserâ€, we can now report that PC gamers wonâ€™t have an in-game server browser. DICEâ€™s Alan Kertz has confirmed that in order to switch servers, you have to exit Battlefield 3, and use Battlelog to find another server and join.


us people have been pleased using ingame browsers for years and i haven't seen much complaining and the little that i saw wasn't about anything major so maybe you can explain to me why EA is seemingly taking such a big leap backwards??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *That Guy*


I don't recall BC2 having an ingame server browser, so I see no issue.


^


----------



## james8

just read in the news section that there will be no server browser in game and that you have to restart the game everytime you want to change server.
i think i may cancel my preorder now.


----------



## Lady123

these last months of this year is gonna be so much fun to me if I didn't have to attend to college for the 1st time... sigh..


----------



## Inverse

I wonder if EA sends the customer like, a fresh tissue for every cancelled preorder through the mail.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


just read in the news section that there will be no server browser in game and that you have to restart the game everytime you want to change server.
i think i may cancel my preorder now.


I honestly can say everything I have read and seen about BF3 that is supposedly bad, will not be a deal breaker for me, I can accept the changes that they made for better or for worse because I have enjoyed the Battlefield franchise since BF1942.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lady123*


these last months of this year is gonna be so much fun to me if I didn't have to attend to college for the 1st time... sigh..


first semester is always the easiest although the trouble will probably come with adjusting with the life, but still it's an easy semester..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


honestly, graphics for BF3 look awesome, ingame gameplay looks awesome, flying jets? awesome! *but everything else has gone to hell..*


What'd i miss? Something bad happen?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


What'd i miss? Something bad happen?


This happened

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...wser/#comments


----------



## kcuestag

Well I'm happy to see they also have AMD cards at the Gamescon, I can safely say it should do +60fps @ 1080p maxed out on a 6970 CF / 580 SLI.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


This happened

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...wser/#comments


I'm not going to complain. Sure, it would be nice of Battlelog was integrated within the game's interface, but honestly, I don't mind using it on a web browser, it was fast enough at the Alpha, so I don't mind it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I'm happy to see they also have AMD cards at the Gamescon, I can safely say it should do +60fps @ 1080p maxed out on a 6970 CF / 580 SLI.










Thank god for this, +rep


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14633648*
> This happened
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefield-3-pc-version-wont-have-in-game-server-browser/#comments


That sucks, doesn't make much sense either.. Doesn't sound like something DICE would do though, sounds like a EA agenda.


----------



## dteg

EA seems to be responsible for most of the crap that has been happening..


----------



## Blackops_2

I for one wasn't wild about battlelog either.


----------



## DOOOLY

Well i hope this web client does not get hacked, or something else to keep us from playing But anyway back to the count down.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14633368*
> lol let me give you a quote from the bf3blog:
> 
> us people have been pleased using ingame browsers for years and i haven't seen much complaining and the little that i saw wasn't about anything major so maybe you can explain to me why EA is seemingly taking such a big leap backwards??
> 
> ^


I'm not saying that not having an in-game server browser is a good thing, I don't like it either, but I'm sure there will be a work around, or someone will come up with something brilliant that will make things run smoothly... I hope.


----------



## dteg

let's hope it's a legal workaround because i'm not about to get banned for something that minute


----------



## iEATu

I just discovered something insanely awesome. You can use the Origin browser in game to access Battlelog. AND unlike Steam's terrible in game browser, it's actually really fast.

EDIT: oh I see now that some of you guys figured that out already that you can the in game browser.


----------



## dteg

none of us figured it out but thank you... let's hope that if Higgins adds the no ingame broswer to the front page he also adds in that little tip..


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14634029*
> I just discovered something insanely awesome. You can use the Origin browser in game to access Battlelog. AND unlike Steam's terrible in game browser, it's actually really fast.
> 
> EDIT: oh I see now that some of you guys figured that out already that you can the in game browser.


yea i know of the browser but didn't think of this workaround. sounds nice.








but still, that doesn't fix the "having to restart everytime to switch server" problem


----------



## glycerin256

Have you guys thought that maybe they will do away with the in-game start screen, where you select your options and what mode you want to play SP/CO-OP/MP and client settings? If they take all of that out and run it through another program like your web browser or battlelog or whatever it wouldn't be so bad. They could also adjust and control a lot of things this way as well, especially updates.

//end idea

Probably not gonna happen, but a man can dream... sigh..


----------



## iEATu

I sent DICE an email at [email protected] regarding this. It went along the lines of this:
I told them that the Origin browser should be made more evident that people can use it with Battlelog and how it might be implemented better so that it is more fluid and people do not need to use their own browser since it uses resources and it's annoying.
And also that people might be more inclined to use other features of Origin if they use it for a good reason like this.

I hope they read my email







At the end of the email I said how much I love DICE and their games


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14634180*
> Have you guys thought that maybe they will do away with the in-game start screen, where you select your options and what mode you want to play SP/CO-OP/MP and client settings? If they take all of that out and run it through another program like your web browser or battlelog or whatever it wouldn't be so bad. They could also adjust and control a lot of things this way as well, especially updates.
> 
> //end idea
> 
> Probably not gonna happen, but a man can dream... sigh..


I actually like that idea a lot.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14634213*
> I actually like that idea a lot.


i 2nd your notion


----------



## glycerin256

thx! +1 for me









I just hope the dream comes true!


----------



## dakpyro525

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14634180*
> Have you guys thought that maybe they will do away with the in-game start screen, where you select your options and what mode you want to play SP/CO-OP/MP and client settings? If they take all of that out and run it through another program like your web browser or battlelog or whatever it wouldn't be so bad. They could also adjust and control a lot of things this way as well, especially updates.
> 
> //end idea
> 
> Probably not gonna happen, but a man can dream... sigh..


Thats probably going to happen for sure. Either way i dont see it as being a good thing at all.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14634103*
> yea i know of the browser but didn't think of this workaround. sounds nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still, that doesn't fix the "*having to restart everytime to switch serve*r" problem


That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.

btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.

You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.

Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this







:

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14634225*
> i 2nd your notion


I 3rd your notion









EDIT: Added with my idea it would be perfect.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14634249*
> That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.
> 
> btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.
> 
> You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.
> 
> Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded


His crosshair looks different, i wonder if you can change it or DICE just changed the russian's Crosshair.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14634249*
> That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.
> 
> btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.
> 
> You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.
> 
> Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded


Pendulum song ftw


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14635546*
> Glitch Mob song ftw


Fixed

This awesome BC2 montage had the same song.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg[/ame]


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14635546*
> *Pendulum* song ftw


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14634249*
> That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.
> 
> btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.
> 
> You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.
> 
> Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded


WOW! Let the man be a fool to cancel his preorder for this game not having a in game server browser.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Origin + Battlelog are awesome!!! /NOT


----------



## glycerin256

FROM : http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1095713-bf3blog-battlefield-3-pc-version-won.html

there is misinformation about the server browser/main menus. I am sure there will clarifications from DICE/EA soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14635887*
> MISINFORMATION.
> 
> Last thread of this source got trashed, keep this one clean.
> 
> Think of battlelog, as your main menu.
> 
> This is genious IMO, and innovative.
> 
> This method is clearly superior, otherwise they wouldnt use it. Also from alpha testers, they say it is MUCH faster and a lot easier too use. It will probably make it harder for people too use hacks too.
> 
> READ THIS BEFORE YOU POST.
> 
> This is quoted from Grizzleboy.
> 
> You can make a shortcut for your browser on your desktop, too take you directly too battlelog as far as im aware. You know, like in Runescape back in the day I had a Runescape launcher on my desktop, I just click the runescape shortcut and throws me straight into world selection/login screen. Think of using your web browser as your main menu. Simply click on it, it will take you too battlelog, find a nice server, hit join, it will load battlefield for you and throw you directly into the server. If you want too exit the game, exit it and the match will close down, and youl find battlelog still open in front of you. Heck you could probably even add the shortcut too steam as a non steam game and open battlelog from steam. (Maybe.)
> 
> If you ask me its a genious idea.
> 
> I cant believe how many people hate on developers for not trying too innovate, but as soon as a developer actually TRIES too innovate, you start wetting your panties about it.


lets hope this is how it will be! Nice and quick menu's


----------



## Zackcy

"This game is so good, so we have to try and f it up so that the standard for future titles is not set too high." -EA


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend;14635912*
> WOW! Let the man be a fool to cancel his preorder for this game not having a in game server browser.


lol nah. you know i was acting like one of those steam fanboy:
"oh it's not on steeeam imma canceeel my preoooorder"









of course i'm not canceling my preorder of the most anticipated game of 2011. it's my bday present anyway.


----------



## dteg

i bought BF2 when it was on sale for $5 on origin, you know i added it to steam as a non-steam game and it ran perfectly but everytime you joined a server PB would kick you out with an error stating some kind of illegal or unauthorized program was running... the second i removed it from steam and played it again it worked like a charm... EA + PB i see what you did there...


----------



## jacobrjett

No in game server browser?










BAM!! Take that EA!!!


----------



## glycerin256

sweet vids that were posted up on the last page.


----------



## jacobrjett

Alright, so that thread got deleted by the looks of it.

Sigh.

I cant wait for it too be released, so people can actually see for themselfs what theyr doing with the game, rather then get upset about things we have yet too experience.

Well, at least the people who HAVE actually experienced battlelog, arent the ones that are complaining







which is a good sign.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14634249*
> That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.
> 
> btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.
> 
> You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.
> 
> Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Did you see the camo pop up when the guy jumped in the tank at 6:46?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14634082*
> none of us figured it out but thank you... let's hope that if Higgins adds the no ingame broswer to the front page he also adds in that little tip..


I will once we can confirm that you can use the overlay browser to change servers.


----------



## Quigleyman73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14604312*
> It's assumed that there will be "groups" inside of the Battlelog but yet unconfirmed.
> 
> My GPA is going to hate me


Nah dude, I played games quite often in grad school and I kept a 3.4 GPA - you can do eeeet!


----------



## Fr0sty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxyvvHrH_ls&feature=related[/ame]

LOL call of duty player


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14634249*
> That's because that's not a problem that exists. Try it first and you'll see.
> 
> btw, they have already got rid of the start screen.
> 
> You launch directly into your multiplayer games from Battlelog and switching server is as easy as alt-tabbing into to Battlelog, choosing a new server and everything else is done for you by Battlelog.
> 
> Also, quit yer jabberin' and watch this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNBxiAXXMZg&feature=player_embedded


You know what's the best of all in that video? Having both the *AMD* and *Nvidia* logo on it.









That is some great news for us players!


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14636154*
> i bought BF2 when it was on sale for $5 on origin, you know i added it to steam as a non-steam game and it ran perfectly but everytime you joined a server PB would kick you out with an error stating some kind of illegal or unauthorized program was running... the second i removed it from steam and played it again it worked like a charm... EA + PB i see what you did there...


That's just Evenbalance refusing to do anything to make PB work with the steam overlay.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;14639461*
> That's just Evenbalance refusing to do anything to make PB work with the steam overlay.


yeah, COD 4 bought from steam has the same issue, if you disable the steam overlay it works like a charm.


----------



## Zackcy

3D Spotting explained
Quote:


> So, a soldier in direct Line of Sight that is spotted will have a 3d red marker. If he moves behind cover or concealment, including vegetation, the 3d red marker will disappear. He will always be on the minimap. Vehicles are always fully 3D spotted, and LOS does not apply since they are larger more important targets with less threats (and it plain did not work to have jets flying around who couldn't see the tank you spotted for him to take out).
> 
> This lets you essentially "nudge" your buddy to tell him about a target, or point out a sniper on a hill you see but cannot engage (with your shotgun for example). But it prevents players from using 3D spotting as a wall hack.
> 
> Additionally, the primary motivator for the change is that 3D spots that you cannot see are not threats. We noticed that players would focus on 3D spots over everything else, meaning they would ignore people in line of sight. It's far less confusing when the 3D spot on a soldier can only be seen if you can see the soldier.


Source

YES!


----------



## glycerin256

I hope HC mode turns off 3D spotting for soldiers.

Even better, I hope there are server options for vehicle spotting and soldier spotting. I also hope that there is an easy way to select which one you'd like to play int her server options.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14639774*
> I hope HC mode turns off 3D spotting for soldiers.
> 
> Even better, I hope there are server options for vehicle spotting and soldier spotting. I also hope that there is an easy way to select which one you'd like to play int her server options.


I know searching for servers will be fun.
HC mode [x]
V spotting [ ☑]
3D spotting [x]
soldier spotting [x]
ticket amount [reasonable]
Map rotation [ ☑]


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14639619*
> 3D Spotting explained
> 
> Source
> 
> YES!


Yeah, it was evident in the PS3 coop game play that they made that adjustment. I think it is a huge improvement and adds that needed balance to the 3d spotting system.


----------



## dteg

the new spotting makes for better gameplay but imo the old way was still perfect; i've already given a paragraph of reasoning and i'm to lazy to retype it so if you can't remember too bad


----------



## Stikes

Anyone hear anything about Flying physics/controls are like BF2 not BFBC2? Someone said something but without a source its hearsay.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Anyone hear anything about Flying physics/controls are like BF2 not BFBC2? Someone said something but without a source its hearsay.


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/19059509-post.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by snaileri 
And the worst part is that the designers don't acknowledge their failure.
If you'd go now and ask their own opinion about if they succeeded with the PC chopper flight mechanics, they would still say that they are happy with what they made.
Our goal with the BC2 flight mechanics was to create an easy to pickup and fly flight model. We did just that and thus I feel like we succeeded. We achieved what we set out to create, and it was well received by many players who previously could not have a flying experience in Battlefield.

The flight physics are actually a great example of why BF3 is a sequel to BF2 and part of the Core Battlefield Franchise. The prevailing design philosophy of the Battlefield Core has always been Easy to Use, Difficult to Master. Bad Company had greater emphasis on Easy To Use. We're approaching BF3 with an emphasis on Difficult to Master, and that Design Philosophy is prevalent throughout all parts of BF3. I've learned a lot from working on Bad Company, I'm convinced it's possible to maintain the incredibly deep game play of Battlefield without putting off new gamers. And it's incredibly important we keep that depth.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/19059509-post.html


I was confused until I clicked on the source. Better formatted quote:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demize99*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snaileri *

And the worst part is that the designers don't acknowledge their failure.
If you'd go now and ask their own opinion about if they succeeded with the PC chopper flight mechanics, they would still say that they are happy with what they made.


Our goal with the BC2 flight mechanics was to create an easy to pickup and fly flight model. We did just that and thus I feel like we succeeded. We achieved what we set out to create, and it was well received by many players who previously could not have a flying experience in Battlefield.

The flight physics are actually a great example of why BF3 is a sequel to BF2 and part of the Core Battlefield Franchise. The prevailing design philosophy of the Battlefield Core has always been Easy to Use, Difficult to Master. Bad Company had greater emphasis on Easy To Use. We're approaching BF3 with an emphasis on Difficult to Master, and that Design Philosophy is prevalent throughout all parts of BF3. I've learned a lot from working on Bad Company, I'm convinced it's possible to maintain the incredibly deep game play of Battlefield without putting off new gamers. And it's incredibly important we keep that depth.


----------



## dteg

lol same thing when i read it, i was like who is this snaileri guy, never heard of him before and i doubt he's very credible..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Yes I meant to fix my post but I was getting trolled at work so I forgot.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Fixed

This awesome BC2 montage had the same song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*












gah I fail.







w/e lol both are awesome









I'm liking this new 3D spotting.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


^ Yes I meant to fix my post but I was getting trolled at work so I forgot.


were you working under a bridge by chance?


----------



## Pendulum

I really hope we have maps with different environments, especially with FB2.
I'd like to see at least 1 map with snow, however I'm craving a nighttime map or a map where it's raining, perhaps both combined.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I really hope we have maps with different environments, especially with FB2.
I'd like to see at least 1 map with snow, however I'm craving a nighttime map or a map where it's raining, perhaps both combined.










It would be criminal to not have any snow imo, yet for some reason I have feeling we wont see any.

Then again, Russian forces are involved.

Russia has snow, right?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


It would be criminal to not have any snow imo, yet for some reason I have feeling we wont see any.

Then again, Russian forces are involved.

Russia has snow, right?


Indeed...

Think Moscow...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*


It would be criminal to not have any snow imo, yet for some reason I have feeling we wont see any.

Then again, Russian forces are involved.

Russia has snow, right?


Yes


----------



## Higgins

Really hoping there is an option for different times of day/weather effects. Every round the sun is in a different spot, maybe its overcast, or maybe its storming. Would add so much to the realistic environments they're going for.


----------



## dteg

i hope there isn't snow or dust covering the entire map where you can hardly see enemies >.<


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i hope there isn't snow or dust covering the entire map where you can hardly see enemies >.<


Atacama! grr


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i hope there isn't snow or dust covering the entire map where you can hardly see enemies >.<


LOL, thats part of the fun! (although it can be frustrating, it serves a purpose)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Really hoping there is an option for different times of day/weather effects. Every round the sun is in a different spot, maybe its overcast, or maybe its storming. Would add so much to the realistic environments they're going for.


I would love for this to be a special unannounced surprise, where through long rounds, the weather and lighting will change. Imagine a 500 ticket match at Gulf of Oman, where a bright sunny hot day turns into a heavy rainstorm, affecting vehicle handling and visibility, and then into a dark night with a gorgeous view of stars. Judging by the way the clouds look in the jet gameplay video, the night sky would look AWESOME if filled with stars. I just got the jitters imagining it.


----------



## Higgins

If you're in the desert, i'm positive that you'll have to deal with the fact that the entire ground is sand. AKA it blowing around.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I would love for this to be a special unannounced surprise, where through long rounds, the weather and lighting will change. Imagine a 500 ticket match at Gulf of Oman, where *a bright sunny hot day turns into a heavy rainstorm, affecting vehicle handling and visibility, and then into a dark night with a gorgeous view of stars*. Judging by the way the clouds look in the jet gameplay video, the night sky would look AWESOME if filled with stars. I just got the jitters imagining it.


lol, you try coding that into the FB2 engine and see how you like it

edit: thats one thing i have to give CoD props for, anyone here remember the gun on the snow maps with hear monitor and heat detector?? that would be awesome for bf3 snow maps or desert maps..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


*edit: thats one thing i have to give CoD props for, anyone here remember the gun on the snow maps with hear monitor and heat detector?? that would be awesome for bf3 snow maps or desert maps..*


Did you just suggest that BF3 should have a heart beat monitor attachment for guns?

Allow me to show you the door.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol, you try coding that into the FB2 engine and see how you like it

edit: thats one thing i have to give CoD props for, anyone here remember the gun on the snow maps with hear monitor and heat detector?? that would be awesome for bf3 snow maps or desert maps..


< No expert programmer but:

I don't think it would be all that difficult. (I'm not saying it's easy and anyone can do it) How do so many games like racing games have wet roads, worn tires, popped tires, damaged fenders and whatnot effect handling all in real time while racing? "All" they would have to do is modify and have different "modes" for handling, and have those handling "modes" called whenever the weather changes. Flight games themselves do this don't they? If your plane is damaged, or if the weather is harsh, your plane is more difficult to handle.

NormalHandling is called when ClearWeather is in effect.
StormHandling is called when a StormWeather or SnowStormWeather script starts.

I can imagine that once they have the initial normal handling physics finalized it would be rather easy to modify them to modify the handling for use in certain situations.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Did you just suggest that BF3 should have a heart beat monitor attachment for guns?

Allow me to show you the door.











i could care less about a heart beat monitor; i'd like to have the heat detector attachment for snow maps; it would follow the same principle as the new 3d spotting only people in line of sight or out in the open. would really help when there is low visibility

those scripts would be pretty long, since they'd have to deal with each aspect of control and each vehicle separately and then the implementation of those scripts plus writing another randomized script to change the actual weather on maps which have already been coded in, set the parameters for what distance the weather spans etc. etc. wouldn't be easy but with a few teams im sure they could do it..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i could care less about a heart beat monitor; i'd like to have the heat detector attachment for snow maps; it would follow the same principle as the new 3d spotting only people in line of sight or out in the open. would really help when there is low visibility


The co-op gameplay video showed a night vision scope, that made the enemies stand out in the dark. The desert gameplay video also showed an IR view in the tank, didn't it?


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i could care less about a heart beat monitor; i'd like to have the heat detector attachment for snow maps; it would follow the same principle as the new 3d spotting only people in line of sight or out in the open. would really help when there is low visibility


Vehicles already have that. It is called FLIR and is in BF3.

Now adding that to weapons... why don't we make it even more overpowered and CODesque? However, to your enjoyment, the Coop gameplay had some sort of thermal optics.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Z Naught*


Vehicles already have that. It is called FLIR and is in BF3.

Now adding that to weapons... why don't we make it even more *overpowered* and CODesque? However, to your enjoyment, the Coop gameplay had some sort of thermal optics.


how would the monitor make it overpowering, the red triangle above their head already tells you where they are the most this would do is let you get a headshot a bit easier..


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


how would the monitor make it overpowering, the red triangle above their head already tells you where they are the most this would do is let you get a headshot a bit easier..


Well 3D spotting is stupid as it is. The attachment would be OP in hardcore games where there is no 3D spotting.


----------



## dteg

server settings - it's this interesting thing where the people running the BF3 server can decide what happens inside the server; make decisions like making the server hardcore, or turn off 3d spotting, or even not allowing a gun. crazy isn't it..


----------



## Z Naught

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


server settings - it's this interesting thing where the people running the BF3 server can decide what happens inside the server; make decisions like making the server hardcore, or turn off 3d spotting, or even not allowing a gun. crazy isn't it..


You shouldn't need to mess with a server setting to make a gun balanced. Anyway, you should go play COD, they have tons of stupid weaponry and attachments.


----------



## downlinx

Hey guys have they released anything on how friends list will be done? 
If you can add friends from within the game?


----------



## falcon26

I just saw the video with the gameplay of Jets....Jesus that game looks fricking sweet I can't wait.....pre-order here I come...


----------



## 98uk

Saw this today... got very excited







Wide advert is wiiiiiiide.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Very nice ad, these would go great in NYC.


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, they are on loads of tube lines here. No CoD ads in sight!


----------



## falcon26

Just pre-ordered with game day delivery $60 shipped  pc version..


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14643871*
> Yeah, they are on loads of tube lines here. No CoD ads in sight!


Tube lines..? I'd put that on my house for a month for a free copy of the game and all the extras floating around it.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14643838*
> Saw this today... got very excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wide advert is wiiiiiiide.


I'm pretty excited that there advertising for BF, BF2 got NO advertisements that I remember. Its not how much video games have grown since that release though, I saw a portal 2 billboard advert a few months ago and freaked out. I could EASILY live with advertisements everywhere, as long as they were for video games and not some stupid new smelly cologne or fat burning pill.


----------



## superhead91

What's the cut-off date for getting pre-order specials?


----------



## Hawk777th

Noone knows.


----------



## falcon26

I order 2 actually. One for me and one for a buddy as a birthday present


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14643985*
> What's the cut-off date for getting pre-order specials?


We would all assume release date, as pre-ordering means ordering before release date, but it has not been stated as being that way. I'm waiting to pre-order maybe by the end of September, to see if any other stores carry something different.


----------



## Ishinomori

You guys have to wait till the 28th!?!?!?!

I'm pretty sure the poster in my local ebgames said the 25th for me!


----------



## rogueblade

Wait, its the 28th in the UK?


----------



## kcuestag

As far as I know it was 25th in the US (And probably Australia) and 27th in Europe, but seeing how UK always gets game releases on Fridays, I'd bet it will be 28th for UK, but 27th for the rest of Europe.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Naught;14642998*
> You shouldn't need to mess with a server setting to make a gun balanced. Anyway, you should go play COD, they have tons of stupid weaponry and attachments.


The words i'd like to say to you would get me infracted so i shall refrain myself.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14644371*
> The words i'd like to say to you would get me infracted so i shall refrain myself.


You're from Barbados???
Do I know you


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;14643901*
> Tube lines..? I'd put that on my house for a month for a free copy of the game and all the extras floating around it.


yeah, they are on all the underground train lines now









Sent from my Oxygen HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14644390*
> You're from Barbados???
> Do I know you


dunno but i left there about 3 years ago for school, spent 2 years in trinidad and now im studying in the states, building my pc and owning people in BF


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14644637*
> dunno but i left there about 3 years ago for school, spent 2 years in trinidad and now im studying in the states, building my pc and owning people in BF


Nice, I grew up there for 14 years and then went to Canada for school, now in the UK


----------



## Polska

I have managed to score a 20% off code through origin support (within the client - question mark, live chat). I told them my 25% off code didn't work (from gun club), and after a little bit of chatting I was offered a 20% off code. Not ideal but its something. I tried via phone, csr there told me it would not work on pre orders. I did not mention it was for a preorder this time, so maybe avoid saying so.


----------



## Lune

Did you even have a code or they failed again and just gave you one for no reason haha


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;14645823*
> I have managed to score a 20% off code through origin support (within the client - question mark, live chat). I told them my 25% off code didn't work (from gun club), and after a little bit of chatting I was offered a 20% off code. Not ideal but its something. I tried via phone, csr there told me it would not work on pre orders. I did not mention it was for a preorder this time, so maybe avoid saying so.


Did you get the download or hardcopy? I'd do that if I could get the hardcopy


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14646442*
> Did you get the download or hardcopy? I'd do that if I could get the hardcopy


I did the download. Well you can try to get the code and if successful see if it discounts the physical copy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14646114*
> Did you even have a code or they failed again and just gave you one for no reason haha


I did but this rep did not ask. Although since I was signed into origin I assume he could see such details on the account because I mentioned it was gun club related. Maybe not though.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I don't know if anyone else follows EA's official BF3 forum, but I tell you what the sheer amount of crying done in that forum is enough to sink Noah and his ark.


----------



## Lune

I post there all the time







Yeah I know.. it's crazy! That forum is the reason they gave us Commo rose and removed 3D spotting pretty much


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14646978*
> I post there all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I know.. it's crazy! That forum is the reason they gave us Commo rose and removed 3D spotting pretty much


All the crying now is about the in-game server browser issue. Honestly I don't care what I have to do as long as I can play the game!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14647023*
> All the crying now is about the in-game server browser issue. Honestly I don't care what I have to do as long as I can play the game!!


Yeah









With all the crying, they can totally make them give us ingame browser (which is not difficult at all) and I bet they have already created one just incase (same way commo rose was in bf3 alpha files even tho they said it wouldnt be in the game)


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14647088*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crying, they can totally make them give us ingame browser (which is not difficult at all) and I bet they have already created one just incase (same way commo rose was in bf3 alpha files even tho they said it wouldnt be in the game)


Hope not, EVERY battlefield in-game browser has been slow/crappy @ release and never got much better after that.

*I'm in love with Battlelog and if that's wrong, I don't want to be right!*

<3


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14647088*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crying, they can totally make them give us ingame browser (which is not difficult at all) and I bet they have already created one just incase (same way commo rose was in bf3 alpha files even tho they said it wouldnt be in the game)


I think so to, just in case battle log implodes lol.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14647088*
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the crying, they can totally make them give us ingame browser (which is not difficult at all) and I bet they have already created one just incase (*same way commo rose was in bf3 alpha files even tho they said it wouldnt be in the game)*


when/who/where did they ever said commo rose was not going to be a part of BF3. The community "assumed" it wouldnt be, because it was never confirmed and especially when it wasnt present in the alpha. People dont realize that the alpha was to test the game core, and not all the extras.

Dice just doesnt toss something in at the last minute to appease a crying community. It was there the whole time.

The game browser for PC is going to stay battlelog. There will be no ingame browser. A web interface allows immediate update or changes if required. An in-game browser would require a game patch for any minor/major changes.

I really dont understand why people are upset. I didnt have one issue with battlelog the entire alpha.


----------



## danik05

Hey, do you guys think I will be able to run BF3 on max settings @ 1680 x 1050 with the system I just ordered?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danik05;14647616*
> Hey, do you guys think I will be able to run BF3 on max settings @ 1680 x 1050 with the system I just ordered?


No, Dev's have already tweeted that the demo systems are running quad/hex core with dual sli.

you are short 2x gtx580x.









you should be able to run mostly high or medium/high settings would be my best guess.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14647560*
> when/who/where did they ever said commo rose was not going to be a part of BF3.


Because it wasn't implemented in the Alpha, so the assumption was it might not have been part of final build. How is that not a valid hypothesis?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

All they need to do is integrate Battlelog into the Origin overlay since we're being forced to use it. Just like the steam overlay can browse the web.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danik05;14647616*
> Hey, do you guys think I will be able to run BF3 on max settings @ 1680 x 1050 with the system I just ordered?


lol don't listen to the other dude.
of course you can RUN it. you just may not be able to run it at maximum settings.








and that rig will get very decent performance and image quality
and no it's not an entry level rig at all. the 2500K is like the 2nd best CPU for gaming. the 560 Ti is among the best price/performance card.
your rig is very solid and will run game very well.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14647560*
> I really dont understand why people are upset. I didnt have one issue with battlelog the entire alpha.


now tell me what percentage of the BF community was in the alpha? surely not a big enough number to influence the overall vote of the community. you can't expect people who have yet to use something to share the exact same understanding and opinion as those who have.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14647849*
> All they need to do is integrate Battlelog into the Origin overlay since we're being forced to use it. Just like the steam overlay can browse the web.


I already said this but you must've not read it. You can use the Origin overlay browser (which is way faster than Steam's) and use Battlelog that way.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14648060*
> I already said this but you must've not read it. You can use the Origin overlay browser (which is way faster than Steam's) and use Battlelog that way.


I'll try it out. Last time I looked at the overlay(which has been disabled now) it could only show me Origin friends online.


----------



## Fr0sty

all i care about is the game

and the destructible environment


----------



## Sir Dangles

I hate it when a company tries to cut out their own version of a service that is already done very well. I might convert to MW3 simply because it's on Steam and seems a hell of a lot more convenient even though CoD is a lesser franchise in terms of complexity and gameplay mechanics IMO.

I hate Origin with a passion. I like having all my crap in one place. I would rather they released it as a standalone game without Origin browser because Origin one more thing I need to have open on my computer whereas a standalone I can just add to Steam as a shortcut. Plus I am a huge Cysis and Mass Effect fan as well and EA is really effing up my shizzle right now.


----------



## james8

so? is that one more thing going to slow down your beast system with a 4.2 Ghz i5 and 6850 in anyway?
stop being lazy and just use another program. steam is overrated anyway.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Dangles;14648517*
> I hate it when a company tries to cut out their own version of a service that is already done very well. I might convert to MW3 simply because it's on Steam and seems a hell of a lot more convenient even though CoD is a lesser franchise in terms of complexity and gameplay mechanics IMO.
> 
> I hate Origin with a passion. I like having all my crap in one place. I would rather they released it as a standalone game without Origin browser because Origin one more thing I need to have open on my computer whereas a standalone I can just add to Steam as a shortcut. Plus I am a huge Cysis and Mass Effect fan as well and EA is really effing up my shizzle right now.


we had this exact arguement about 400 pages ago...


----------



## Sir Dangles

^^^

Just stating an opinion. Plus I'm new to the forum and refuse to read through 500 pages of posts to be at peace with posting something that may have been mentioned. Sorry.

And yes, it seems a bit lazy, but exiting a game to change servers is something that seems like it could really wear on you.

And again, it's more about having one place for all my games and having fewer things to manage.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Dangles;14648652*
> ^^^
> 
> Just stating an opinion. Plus I'm new to the forum and refuse to read through 500 pages of posts to be at peace with posting something that may have been mentioned. Sorry.


lol its no problem, that arguement just helped us spout out about 100 pages was just trying to avoid a repeat.. i'm still on your side i've yet to preorder BF3 just incase it MIGHT come to steam before release, but i've already bitten the bullet and downloaded and installed origin so it's only a matter of time...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Steam wasn't all that either when it first came out.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14647105*
> Hope not, EVERY battlefield in-game browser has been slow/crappy @ release and never got much better after that.
> 
> *I'm in love with Battlelog and if that's wrong, I don't want to be right!*
> 
> <3


Sometimes it can be very annoying in BC2 to get to a server and start a game. From what I've read about how Battlelog works it seems pretty decent to me.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


Sometimes it can be very annoying in BC2 to get to a server and start a game. From what I've read about how Battlelog works it seems pretty decent to me.


always a time when even DICE gets things right ;>)

Lot of whining are from players that cant play the game anyhow, the beta will show us how it is.


----------



## Stikes

About BF3blog.com

After reading the article labeled "Oh the irony" on how Consoles get a in-game server browser but PC doesn't, I'm done going to that site. They try to make it sound like PC's don't get a server browser.

It's more tabloid then news.


----------



## alwang17

Pre-order only $47.99 on newegg right now for the next day only w/ code EMCYTZT688. AFAIK, it's more or less $60 anywhere else.


----------



## Fr0sty

arghhhh paid 60$ :S ....


----------



## olliiee

How much VRAM is BF3 going to need? Is a 1GB card going to cut it?


----------



## Hawk777th

Noone knows. I would guess that 1GB will be enough unless your running some huge res.


----------



## pepejovi

I'd imagine 1Gb is enough for 1920x1080?


----------



## turbonerds

when will open beta start up again?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turbonerds*


when will open beta start up *again*?


Never started.

Some time September


----------



## Stealth Pyros

With all this "game will work out of the browser" crap I'm starting to see that BF3 on Steam would be pointless since Origin is 100% required to launch the game. If I can come across another good preorder opportunity (like with a free extra game) on Origin I think I'd just go for it even though I'm against the cause and wanted to just buy a physical copy. I'm willing to bet that the physical copy will not have a nice box, nor manual, and will probably have a disc that just installs Origin and makes you authenticate the game and download it anyway, though it would make sense if it just installed the game files along with Origin after authenticating.


----------



## rivaldog

Well with a promo code it's only $47.99 for BF3 on new egg. If I had 2 more dollars in my bank account I would cancel my Game Stop Preorder and get it from the good old egg. Code expires tonight at 11:59 PDT.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


With all this "game will work out of the browser" crap I'm starting to see that BF3 on Steam would be pointless since Origin is 100% required to launch the game. If I can come across another good preorder opportunity (like with a free extra game) on Origin I think I'd just go for it even though I'm against the cause and wanted to just buy a physical copy. I'm willing to bet that the physical copy will not have a nice box, nor manual, and will probably have a disc that just installs Origin and makes you authenticate the game and download it anyway, though it would make sense if it just installed the game files along with Origin after authenticating.


what ever makes you feel better! lol









The physical copy will probably be just like all the other releases, manual, pamphlets, nice looking case, etc...

I'm in the middle, don't care which one I get as long as I get the best bang for the buck, and everything works out smoothly.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Well with a promo code it's only $47.99 for BF3 on new egg. If I had 2 more dollars in my bank account I would cancel my Game Stop Preorder and get it from the good old egg. Code expires tonight at 11:59 PDT.


It is still not available at Newegg Canada =(. but anyways I had ordered mine months ago on Amazon Canada.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


I'd imagine 1Gb is enough for 1920x1080?


I ran the alpha at 1080p and the game used over 1GB vram. I forget how much exactly. And that was on the Metro map. It looks like other maps are even bigger. I think 1.5 vram is needed as minimum for 1080p.


----------



## kcuestag

Half a year ago, 1GB of vram would have been more than enough for 1080p.

I'm so glad I went with 6970's over 570's, today, many games are using lot more than 1GB of vram @ 1080p, a nice example is Crysis 2.

I bet Battlefield 3 will use over 1GB of vram when maxed out @ 1080p.


----------



## djriful

Yeah they use a bit more polygons but huge increase in texture resolutions which will consume your VRAM.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14653518*
> I ran the alpha at 1080p and the game used *over* 1GB vram. I forget how much exactly. And that was on the Metro map. It looks like other maps are even bigger. I think 1.5 vram is needed as minimum for 1080p.


The next gen of GPUs can't get here fast enough for me!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14653653*
> Half a year ago, 1GB of vram would have been more than enough for 1080p.
> 
> I'm so glad I went with 6970's over 570's, today, many games are using lot more than 1GB of vram @ 1080p, a nice example is Crysis 2.
> 
> I bet Battlefield 3 will use over 1GB of vram when maxed out @ 1080p.


Like someone said before, even the Alpha was using 1.3 VRAM


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone else disappointed they brought vehicle perks back? If i'm not able to have smoke and secondary machine gun, both of which are there by design on the abrams i'm going to flip.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

So what does that mean for me and my 1GB 5870? Will I get serious lag or will the FPS just be diminish because of low gpu ram resources.


----------



## Lune




----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;14653881*
> So what does that mean for me and my 1GB 5870? Will I get serious lag or will the FPS just be diminish because of low gpu ram resources.


You'll get SERIOUS lag. I'm very happy I went for the Gtx 480 when I upgraded from my 9800 GTX+







1.5 vram vs 1GB for the gtx 470. good thing I didn't know that using sli gtx 470 is faster and less expensive (or the same price I don't remember) than a single gtx 480.

EDIT: not sure what you mean between serious lag and lower FPS since they both mean the same thing.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14652223*
> With all this "game will work out of the browser" crap I'm starting to see that BF3 on Steam would be pointless since Origin is 100% required to launch the game. If I can come across another good preorder opportunity (like with a free extra game) on Origin I think I'd just go for it even though I'm against the cause and wanted to just buy a physical copy. I'm willing to bet that the physical copy will not have a nice box, nor manual, and will probably have a disc that just installs Origin and makes you authenticate the game and download it anyway, though it would make sense if it just installed the game files along with Origin after authenticating.


I made this point at [H]. Steam will only get in the way, because it will be an additional load and login to get to Origin and Battlelog, when BL can be accessed directly for MP. The free game is all of August. So if you pre-order now you'll still get the free game. Chat up customer service to make sure though. Try to find a coupon too, the gun club should still send out codes.

Battlelog made Steam in the case, a hassle.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;14653881*
> So what does that mean for me and my 1GB 5870? Will I get serious lag or will the FPS just be diminish because of low gpu ram resources.


Depends on your in game settings.







An answer for this question can not be properly given until the actual game comes out and people start experimenting with settings (so if someone just throws out answers they are being presumptuous)... Example... you might run 1080 resolution but on med-high settings 4xAA and things will be fine... Then you bump things up to all High and 8xAA and you start loosing frames. AA effects VRAM a lot, and the other factors also play apart.

With that said, your Card will probably play the game just fine at 1080p, but if you want to run every thing MAXED then you should upgrade.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I went from a 470GTX which is no slouch by any means to 580GTX SLI and all I can say is wow.


----------



## james8

5870 is a beast card. 1 GB is ample for 1080p. you shouldn't have to upgrade to play unless you want to.


----------



## 8564dan

I have a 5870. Thought about upgrading to a 580 but i dont know. Im gonna wait and see how it runs







. If it runs cool on med-high settings..........kepler is my next step.........along with IVY!!!!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14655891*
> I have a 5870. Thought about upgrading to a 580 but i dont know. Im gonna wait and see how it runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If it runs cool on med-high settings..........kepler is my next step.........along with IVY!!!!


I'm in the exact same boat as you. Wondering if to do the 580 for BF3 or wait it out till kepler and be content with medium/highish settings with my 5870.


----------



## mtbiker033

still loving BC2



but can't wait for BF3, that new alpha footage with the jets/helis/tanks/jeeps is so sick!


----------



## furmark

im trying my 1 gig 560 ti out on a 1050 , if that dosnt work out going with a 7 series gpu and a 1080p screen .


----------



## Sir Dangles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14655857*
> 5870 is a beast card. 1 GB is ample for 1080p. you shouldn't have to upgrade to play unless you want to.


Agreed. It's Faster than my 6850 (hell, 5850 is slightly fast than 6850...doesnt make sense as the 5800 series is discontinued).

Not sure about max settings AND 1920x1080 rez, but it will be playable.


----------



## Blackops_2

Gamescom details and impressions
http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/bf3blogs-gamescom-battlefield-3-impressions/
Quote:


> It felt full of BF2 nostalgia when, as soon as I spawned, I could see and hear jets dog fighting in the sky above, see tanks blowing up far into the distance, see teammates running around me towards a flag&#8230; Just those 5 seconds made me feel what I felt when I played the BF2 demo for the first time in 2005. Just "wow".


----------



## dteg

Average Battlefield player:









Average Call of Duty player:


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14657352*
> Gamescom details and impressions
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/bf3blogs-gamescom-battlefield-3-impressions/


What's this supposed to mean?
Quote:


> Tanks are operated differently now, the MG isn't on secondary fire any longer, you have to use the "1″ and "2″ buttons to switch between main gun and MG.


Maybe the person didn't get the coaxial MG perk for the tank?


----------



## SilverFire

Well, I haven't played either of the preceding games, but I've just pre-ordered BF3, I hope it lives up to all the hype I've been hearing.


----------



## dteg

had u popped in here a week ago you would have heard Origin was selling BF2 for 4% you could have picked it up and worked on flying jets etc. and get a feel for whats about to come..


----------



## SilverFire

....figures. Well, I could have bought it, but can't do anything until my parts arrive. Sig rig is down to the atypical MSI failure. Cheap mosfets.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14657665*
> What's this supposed to mean?
> 
> Maybe the person didn't get the coaxial MG perk for the tank?


Hopefully that the MG is not a perk and that it comes standard on the tank, if that is so he's stating that it requires you to switch to the MG instead of just right clicking. Much like switching from missles to bombs in BF2 on jets.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

pulled the trigger on that newegg pre order deal. ill live without a beta.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14658190*
> pulled the trigger on that newegg pre order deal. ill live without a beta.


Not without a beta, simply 48hours later than those who bought it?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;14658219*
> Not without a beta, simply 48hours later than those who bought it?


o thats good. I can wait then


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

The tidbit from that blog that interested me was the ability to spawn into the vehicles, while some of you may not like this, I actually do. I can not tell you how many times I would be sitting by the hangar in BF2 waiting for the jet to respawn and some random guy would TK me for it, looks like their will be no more of that, or at least less of it.


----------



## Roksonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14658341*
> The tidbit from that blog that interested me was the ability to spawn into the vehicles, while some of you may not like this, I actually do. I can not tell you how many times I would be sitting by the hangar in BF2 waiting for the jet to respawn and some random guy would TK me for it, looks like their will be no more of that, or at least less of it.


you can spawn in vehicles in all bf games, what are you on about? it actually makes it worse for you because someone will tk you just so their mate can spawn in the jet with them


----------



## james8

^lol i didn't know u can spawn in vehicle in BFBC2. also why play on servers with friendly fire?


----------



## FellsPoint

So this "open Beta" will be available to everyone at some point correct?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14658415*
> So this "open Beta" will be available to everyone at some point correct?


"Open"









Sure will be.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14658413*
> ^lol i didn't know u can spawn in vehicle in BFBC2. also why play on servers with friendly fire?


what happened to me in BF2 was a teammate put c4 under my feet and blew it up, even though FF was off i still went sky high and when i came back down i died. i could have pulled my parachute but he still would have gotten in the jet first..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14658415*
> So this "open Beta" will be available to everyone at some point correct?


it will be open to everyone 2 days after the origin preorder people


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14658413*
> ^lol i didn't know u can spawn in vehicle in BFBC2. also why play on servers with friendly fire?


Because real men play hardcore.


----------



## dazedfive

Did that mean spawn on a teammate in a vehicle or just spawn in a vehicle?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14658537*
> Because real men play hardcore.


HC is easier and boooorrriiinnnggg


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14658602*
> HC is easier and boooorrriiinnnggg


And 3D spotting / Health Reg / 1 mag to kill a person / medics being completely useless due to health reg / hit a guy with a tank = doesn't die / isnt?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14658667*
> And 3D spotting / Health Reg / 1 mag to kill a person / medics being completely useless due to health reg / hit a guy with a tank = doesn't die / isnt?


Normal mode in BC2 is at one end of the spectrum, with hardcore mode being at the complete opposite. BF3 felt like a happy medium, and I was happy with it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14658667*
> And 3D spotting / Health Reg / 1 mag to kill a person / medics being completely useless due to health reg / hit a guy with a tank = doesn't die / isnt?


^This^ I will ALWAYS play hardcore.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14658667*
> And 3D spotting / Health Reg / 1 mag to kill a person / medics being completely useless due to health reg / hit a guy with a tank = doesn't die / isnt?


^This

Though i do enjoy the odd inf conquest map!


----------



## FellsPoint

Is there a exact date in September for the Beta?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14658887*
> Is there a exact date in September for the Beta?


yes its the ** of september 2011, i'd tell y ou the exact date but you don't have the clearance or the coolness level required


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazedfive;14658571*
> Did that mean spawn on a teammate in a vehicle or just spawn in a vehicle?


If the bloke in the jet isn't the squadleader, then you
Can't spawn on him.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14658667*
> And 3D spotting / Health Reg / 1 mag to kill a person / medics being completely useless due to health reg / hit a guy with a tank = doesn't die / isnt?


Agreed.
I will only play normal when I feel like going on a shotgun with slugs trolling spree.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote: 
  We all know that the Battlefield 3 knife takedown looks amazing, however there has only been footage of someone doing it from the first person, now you get to see what it looks like from the third person.

A user called UsamaFTW has uploaded a new video that shows of what knifing in Battlefield 3 looks like from the Third Person.

If you skip to 4:25 in the video you get to see it.

also if you go to 6:10, you see quickscoping in Battlefield 3  
   
 BF3 Knife Animation  



 
Source


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned;

1. If I see more inappropiate language within this thread: Infractions will be given.
2. If I see more off-topic within this thread: Infractions will be given.
3. If I see something about BFBC2 and not BF3 related: Infractions will be given.

I think I mentioned this quite a few times already, if this thread goes off-topic again, rest assured I'll be taking further action.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


You'll get SERIOUS lag. I'm very happy I went for the Gtx 480 when I upgraded from my 9800 GTX+







1.5 vram vs 1GB for the gtx 470. good thing I didn't know that using sli gtx 470 is faster and less expensive (or the same price I don't remember) than a single gtx 480.

EDIT: not sure what you mean between serious lag and lower FPS since they both mean the same thing.










 Lag to me clears up, similar to a crappy intermittent internet connection.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Depends on your in game settings.







An answer for this question can not be properly given until the actual game comes out and people start experimenting with settings (so if someone just throws out answers they are being presumptuous)... Example... you might run 1080 resolution but on med-high settings 4xAA and things will be fine... Then you bump things up to all High and 8xAA and you start loosing frames. AA effects VRAM a lot, and the other factors also play apart.

With that said, your Card will probably play the game just fine at 1080p, but if you want to run every thing MAXED then you should upgrade.










Cool thanks, I don't need everything max out. high settings and maybe 4x AA will be plenty.


----------



## hick

So I am going to build a new HTPC and think I will do some gaming on it. Do you guys think a AMD A8-3850, w/ an AMD 6670 (dual gpu thing the apu offers) and 4gb of ram will work better than my sig rig? Playing at 1920x1080 on a 46" lcd.
Edit - Sorry my sig rig isnt my gaming... Athlon II x4 640, 6850, 4gb ddr3


----------



## Zackcy

Sup guys, haven't been here in a couple of days, anything major?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zackcy*   Sup guys, haven't been here in a couple of days, anything major?  
If you've seen the Caspian Border trailer, then you've only missed;

  
 You Tube  



 
 And;

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/bf3blogs-...3-impressions/

I think that's it.









Now we can just wait for Battlefield 3 BETA.


----------



## Lhino

Holy cow the beta is next month! I only realized now!


----------



## kcuestag

You Tube  



 
So yeah, the player said he bought a 9800GTX+ back then for BFBC2 to max it out (No way you'll max it out at +60fps on a 9800GTX+







) and he will now buy a GTX480.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Man september is almost here which means the beta is to.


----------



## rogueblade

I bet you they run the Beta last week of September


----------



## glycerin256

That video of usama and the 3rd person knife and quickscope has me a little worried about the spotting. That's pretty much confirms I will be playing on HC.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I bet you they run the Beta last week of September


Is the Beta really for US customers only? I read that somewhere then it turns my mood up side down.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Is the Beta really for US customers only? I read that somewhere then it turns my mood up side down.










No, it's world-wide.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, it's world-wide.










Here...

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/htm...nner3_PreOrder

Quote:



Open Beta for Battlefield 3 (Origin Exclusive)

Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only.


----------



## CloudCR

I have a question!!! Is it true that the vehicles will "heal"????


----------



## WorldExclusive

*"Early Beta access* is for US PC Download customers only."

Fine print









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CloudCR*


I have a question!!! Is it true that the vehicles will "heal"????


After 15sec. or so, it's not instant like Halo or nothing. 
You'll still be able to kill vehicles quickly in BF3.


----------



## rogueblade

***fffffff that is such BS


----------



## ajresendez

so... I pre ordered on origin last night (digital version) and was charged the full amount instead of the $5 has anyone else had this happen? I've heard that its just a pre authorization and the full amount will drop off my bank account in a few days leaving the $5 dollars. can anyone collaborate this?


----------



## dteg

origin charges you the full amount as soon as you hit checkout..


----------



## TehStranger?

i just spoke to an ea employee they said wherever you are you will get access as long as you bought moh limited edition or tier 1 edition


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


i just spoke to an ea employee they said wherever you are you will get *early* access as long as you bought moh limited edition or tier 1 edition


ftfy


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ftfy


what? lol


----------



## djriful

i have no reason to pay $20 for MOH just for early access. I'm sticking to Amazon pre-ordered.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


what? lol


Fixed That For You, those who bought MoH LE get the 48hour early access that the origin preorders get; everyone else can get in after that..


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14663223*
> origin charges you the full amount as soon as you hit checkout..


really?... hmm... i'll call ea on monday


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14663297*
> Fixed That For You, those who bought MoH LE get the 48hour early access that the origin preorders get; everyone else can get in after that..


im watching you


----------



## Lune

lol Origin doesn't charge you when you hit "Checkout"... it's way after that.


----------



## Lhino

Is it strange that I prefer BF2 to BFBC2? I played both recently and I just don't enjoy BFBC2 as much. Hope BF3 is really similar to BF2.


----------



## dteg

you know what i mean foooo... the point is it charges you before the release..

edit: recently i've been playing BF2 more than BC2 even when im not flying jets..BF3 is gonna be epic especially since im getting pretty decent at flying


----------



## NorxMAL

Ok, I went several pages backwards from this one, and I didn't get quite the information I want.

I have a watercooled 5870, which I can clock safely to 1000/1300, and perhaps up to 1040/1340.

What I'm wondering, is that if I can run this on eyefinity 5760x1200?

I can run crysis 2 quite nicely, but might this compare to BF3?


----------



## dteg

in eyefinity? my guess is helllll noooo but its just a guesstimation..


----------



## james8

you should get cards with at least 1.5 GB for multimonitor.
also CFX the 5870


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14664901*
> Ok, I went several pages backwards from this one, and I didn't get quite the information I want.
> 
> I have a watercooled 5870, which I can clock safely to 1000/1300, and perhaps up to 1040/1340.
> 
> What I'm wondering, is that if I can run this on eyefinity 5760x1200?
> 
> I can run crysis 2 quite nicely, but might this compare to BF3?


wait for beta and see.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14664978*
> you should get cards with at least 1.5 GB for multi-monitor.


1.5GB Vram for SINGLE 1080p display. If alpha was any indication on LOW settings (1.3 GB Vram) and only 32 players on small rush map then 1.5 is NOT enough for multi-monitor unless your willing to sacrifice preformance/quality which is some cases you might not even notice.

All hearsay till Open Beta anyway


----------



## dteg

wait for beta, wait for beta it's all you ever hear; hell you can wait for xmas but i doubt ONE 5870 will be able to run eyefinity 5760x1200 with settings any higher than superduperepic low..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14664901*
> Ok, I went several pages backwards from this one, and I didn't get quite the information I want.
> 
> I have a watercooled 5870, which I can clock safely to 1000/1300, and perhaps up to 1040/1340.
> 
> What I'm wondering, is that if I can run this on eyefinity 5760x1200?
> 
> I can run crysis 2 quite nicely, but might this compare to BF3?


No, maybe at minimum settings, but maxed out I doubt you'll get anything above 20-30 frames.

Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14664901*
> Ok, I went several pages backwards from this one, and I didn't get quite the information I want.
> 
> I have a watercooled 5870, which I can clock safely to 1000/1300, and perhaps up to 1040/1340.
> 
> What I'm wondering, is that if I can run this on eyefinity 5760x1200?
> 
> I can run crysis 2 quite nicely, but might this compare to BF3?


Crazy huh, you got to have an $300 dollar upgrade just to play a game... and you have to spend $60.00 bucks on the game! lol

if you sell your 5870 you can probably get maybe 175.00 then you have to spend another 350.00 to get 2 Xfired 69502 gb cards. The bad thing is the rate that games are going in another year or so this setup will be outdated and you'll need 3-4gb of VRam to run a game...















But you'll be able to run BF3!!!


----------



## NorxMAL

Oh, my bad, I forgot I only had 5040x1050 in Crysis 2.

Yeah, I want to Crossfire two 6950's and flash them to 6970's or something.
But waterblocks aren't exactly cheap as well.

Too bad my 5870 only has 1gb mem









No point to crossfire 5870, as they only will have 1gb available together.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorxMAL;14664901*
> Ok, I went several pages backwards from this one, and I didn't get quite the information I want.
> 
> I have a watercooled 5870, which I can clock safely to 1000/1300, and perhaps up to 1040/1340.
> 
> What I'm wondering, is that if I can run this on eyefinity 5760x1200?
> 
> I can run crysis 2 quite nicely, but might this compare to BF3?


Que?


----------



## dteg

^this was already posted and kcuestag warned us to take it down since its leaked footage so just relaying the warning everything else is up to you..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14666152*
> ^this was already posted and kcuestag warned us to take it down since its leaked footage so just relaying the warning everything else is up to you..


More-so based on ALPHA build with un-ready drivers, so *Misinformation*.

460 is in line with 5770? lololol

Ya.


----------



## dteg

misinformation, leaked footage, illegal substances w.e it is i just don't want to provoke kcuestag into closing the thread again..


----------



## Pendulum

Whoa, let's not get our panties in a knot now.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14666294*
> Whoa, let's not get our panties in a knot now.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14666294*
> Whoa, let's not get our panties in a knot now.


dteg has some perma-knots by now lol <3

ps: they wouldn't close an "Official" thread just get rid of the crap that shouldn't be here


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14666335*
> dteg has some perma-knots by now lol <3
> 
> ps: they wouldn't close an "Official" thread just get rid of the crap that shouldn't be here


lol true me and stikes do this on a regular









they prolly won't close it permanently but kcuestag has closed it once before to do clean ups etc. and given us a warning


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yea we probably should stay on topic, do you guys think the javelin will have different fire modes, real world the javelin can be shot top down or direct, what I mean by this, is that top-down shoots the missile up to a certain height then down on top of the target, direct is shooting the missile directly at the side of the target.


----------



## dteg

doesn't the top down version have a better guidance system though..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

The javelin actually has 2 firing modes depending on the target and the surroundings.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

What the javelin can do against a main battle tank.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VdRnY-TUb4[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Then why are people complaining about tanks exploding the same way this tank exploded? (BF3 footage, BC2, any game) when it's the same thing lol









I want javelin in my house


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL somehow i doubt the integrity of that javelin video ... i know javelins are powerful but not that much


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yea the javelin has or is in the process of replacing the aging dragon missile system and tow missile system.


----------



## Fr0sty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPkLS9i9pLs[/ame]


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14666335*
> dteg has some perma-knots by now lol <3
> 
> ps: they wouldn't close an "Official" thread just get rid of the crap that shouldn't be here












I wouldn't have posted it if I would have seen that it was removed in the past. Massive thread FTL.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14667251*
> Yea we probably should stay on topic, do you guys think the javelin will have different fire modes, real world the javelin can be shot top down or direct, what I mean by this, is that top-down shoots the missile up to a certain height then down on top of the target, direct is shooting the missile directly at the side of the target.


The gustav and RPG were both top-down javelins once combined with a flare!


----------



## dteg

well they looked pretty direct in BC2...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14667590*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPkLS9i9pLs


That was a dummy warhead for demonstration purposes only and in direct attack mode on a tank at that, if that was a real warhead spectators could have been injured or killed by flying debris as shown in the video I linked.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14667798*
> well they looked pretty direct in BC2...


I mean when you lock on and aim up with it...

Was hoping that reference was clear, guess not.


----------



## dteg

so if i put a tracer dart on a tank and shoot a gustav straight up it will still hit the tank? if that does happen i will ALMOST be sad that the gustav isn't in BF3..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14667880*
> so if i put a tracer dart on a tank and shoot a gustav straight up it will still hit the tank? if that does happen i will ALMOST be sad that the gustav isn't in BF3..


As long as the gustav is locked on target after the tracer dart has been stuck to the target then yes it will.


----------



## dteg

i will try this tonight, absolutely WILL... but i'm still glad its not in BF3 i utterly despise Gustav *insert word here*


----------



## iLLGT3




----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14667976*
> i will try this tonight, absolutely WILL... but i'm still glad its not in BF3 i utterly despise Gustav *insert word here*


After applying the tracer dart, wait till till the red blinking square AKA the lock box stops blinking which indicates a lock and fire.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14667837*
> That was a dummy warhead for demonstration purposes only and in direct attack mode on a tank at that, if that was a real warhead spectators could have been injured or killed by flying debris as shown in the video I linked.


so a dummy warhead can explode??? :O loll ROFL!!!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> *General news*
> 
> Team Deathmatch will support 24 players on all platforms.
> PC won't have in-game server browser.
> &#8230;while consoles will.
> Co-op was shown, but there is no split-screen co-op.
> List of all the confirmed weapons.
> List of all the confirmed vehicles.
> BF3Blog's impressions of BF3 at GamesCom.
> Conquest will come in two forms: Conquest and Conquest 64.
> The game will ship with 9 maps (excluding Back To Karkand DLC).
> PC version is designed for ALT-TAB between game and Battlelog. There is no splash screen or loading menu or login page - it goes directly into the game.
> PC version will get "Ultra" quality setting
> Hardcore mode will return in Battlefield 3
> Infantry-only setting will return as well
> *Batlefield 3 game modes confirmed:*
> 
> Conquest
> Conquest 64
> Rush
> Squad Rush
> Team Deathmatch
> Squad Deathmatch
> *Gameplay features*
> 
> Commo Rose has been confirmed. DICE is working on a console version of Commo Rose as well.
> 3D spotting has been revised.
> Motion sensors are back, but cannot be thrown, and have to be deployed.
> The EOD bot can be used to arm MCOMs, repair vehicles and disarm mines.
> Players can spawn on any squad member now, but DICE is looking into it.
> Kill-cam is back.
> Jet max height is 1000m (same as BF2).
> Jets will be available on consoles as well.
> Bullets from different weapons have different velocity speeds, bullet drop is back as well.
> Weapons are faction specific, but you can unlock other faction's weapons once your rank up high enough.
> Weapon silencers will be available on almost all weapons except shotguns.
> Assault rifles with long, high-zoom scopes will have "glint" as well.
> Claymores are back. You can crouch past them, but have to use explosives to blow up claymores and mines.
> Vehicles will have regenerative health until being disabled.


Source


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14668084*
> so a dummy warhead can explode??? :O loll ROFL!!!


Yes they can, but at the firework equivalency, in demonstrations like that they are trying to get government funding, shooting a missile at a tank and it not exploding wouldn't win over many people, that would be like saying I have the strongest rock in the world, throwing at a piece of glass and the rock shatters to dust, see where I'm going with this?


----------



## dteg

why do you have to use explosives... i wish you could just shoot them like you could in BC2, and i still think the health regen of cars is utterly the dumbest thing..


----------



## Lune

because I don't think you can really activate a C4 / Tank mine by shooting at it it even in real life lol







don't you have to use the switch to make the C4 actually blow up


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14668167*
> Yes they can, but at the firework equivalency, in demonstrations like that they are trying to get government funding, shooting a missile at a tank and it not exploding wouldn't win over many people, that would be like saying I have the strongest rock in the world, throwing at a piece of glass and the rock shatters to dust, see where I'm going with this?


and the video i showed didnt seem like firework level at all ...

and the founding for the javelin has been long approved ... its been in combat for a while allready ....


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14668198*
> why do you have to use explosives... i wish you could just shoot them like you could in BC2, and i still think the health regen of cars is utterly the dumbest thing..


Yea their is still a few things in this game that bugs me, but hey if we complain enough they will fix and change things.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14668211*
> because I don't think you can really activate a C4 / Tank mine by shooting at it it even in real life lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't you have to use the switch to make the C4 actually blow up


in BC2 you can shoot the c4 on a tank and it explodes... but i do hope these minor things are fixed in BF3, they tend to really make or break the game...


----------



## Fr0sty

you cant shoot at a mine in real life and make it explode ....

sorry but its not real life


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14668273*
> you cant shoot at a mine in real life and make it explode ....
> 
> sorry but its not real life


Bring in the bot


----------



## iEATu

So then you throw a grenade to blow it up. problem solved except you waste grenades


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14668265*
> in BC2 you can shoot the c4 on a tank and it explodes... but i do hope these minor things are fixed in BF3, they tend to really make or break the game...


GamesCom Info:

Claymores are back. You can crouch past them, *but have to use explosives to blow up claymores and mines.*
The EOD bot can be used to arm MCOMs, repair vehicles and disarm mines.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14668448*
> GamesCom Info:
> 
> Claymores are back. You can crouch past them, *but have to use explosives to blow up claymores and mines.*
> The EOD bot can be used to arm MCOMs, repair vehicles and disarm mines.


Ooh cool. EOD bot. kind of cheap to arm MCOMs though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14667976*
> i will try this tonight, absolutely WILL... but i'm still glad its not in BF3 i utterly despise Gustav *insert word here*


It's good for shooting at people far away quickly and at people behind walls though. But isn't as good against tanks as the others.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14668448*
> GamesCom Info:
> 
> Claymores are back. You can crouch past them, *but have to use explosives to blow up claymores and mines.*
> The EOD bot can be used to arm MCOMs, repair vehicles and disarm mines.


we know, higgins posted it a page ago, we were simply comparing the two games and picking out the minor differences...


----------



## Fr0sty

i supose you can use the eod bot as a recon drone right??? since it has a camera and all ???


----------



## iEATu

Can the EOD bot attack people?


----------



## dteg

i do hope so...


----------



## iEATu

lmao I wonder if it kills people by ramming into them







(caspian border gameplay fail







)


----------



## dteg

Lune told me it reminded him of Wall-E and now every time i think about the EoD i imagine Wall-E...


----------



## T3beatz

From reading the last few pages of this thread, it seems that people want the game to be super real... forgetting that it is a game!! This is not OF Red River or Arma A... It's battlefield! Great graphics, great game play, but not real/not a simulator.....


----------



## Lune

My friend Wall-E

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvsqL_B9huI&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Drobomb

Is it just me, or is DICE the Metallica of the PC/entire gaming world? They seriously got it going on. Not only now, but in the past as well.


----------



## Stikes

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Drobomb*   Is it just me, or is DICE the Metallica of the PC/entire gaming world? They seriously got it going on. Not only now, but in the past as well.  
Metallica is a band full of money hungry jerks but so is EA. Dice is full of win.

Source

PS: So is this video, Look @ those physics, same as BF2!! WOOT!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Goaky

Did anyone else but me try Battlefield 3 (PC) at Gamescom? I just got back and it sucked so, so hard. Don't get me wrong, BF3 is going to be amazing, but DICE's setup at Gamescom was ridiculous. There was horrible (and I mean HORRIBLE) mouse lag/delay, max 30-35fps, only 32 players (even though they promised 64), lots of bugs, no AA whatsoever and just crappy graphics in general. Felt like I was playing on a console or a laptop, but twice as bad. BC2 looks much better maxed with my rig than what I played. It was Caspian Border, by the way.

I also started out in a jet which was cool, but the game was completely unplayable. I even switched computers a couple of times while I was in there, since the game crashed over and over again. I waited several hours for nothing. My brother was there with me and he agrees one hundred percent. Still can't believe it. So disappointed.


----------



## Lune

I like the new GPU's I got. Now I need a new board because the old with over 9000 pci-e got burned llalalalalalla


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


Did anyone else but me try Battlefield 3 (PC) at Gamescom? I just got back and it sucked so, so hard. Don't get me wrong, BF3 is going to be amazing, but DICE's setup at Gamescom was ridiculous. There was horrible (and I mean HORRIBLE) mouse lag/delay, max 30-35fps, only 32 players (even though they promised 64), lots of bugs, no AA whatsoever and just crappy graphics in general. Felt like I was playing on a console or a laptop, but twice as bad. BC2 looks much better maxed with my rig than what I played. It was Caspian Border, by the way.

I also started out in a jet which was cool, but the game was completely unplayable. I even switched computers a couple of times while I was in there, since the game crashed over and over again. I waited several hours for nothing. My brother was there with me and he agrees one hundred percent. Still can't believe it. So disappointed.


I want to scream troll. But I'll humor you.

Were they not played on 30 inch screens? That is most likely why.

Also are you under any sort of NDA :S


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I want to scream troll. But I'll humor you.

Were they not played on 30 inch screens? That is most likely why.

Also are you under any sort of NDA :S


PAX Bf3 in less then a week, Hope this guy is a troll. If they got SLI 580's theres no way its 30 FPS.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


PAX Bf3 in less then a week, Hope this guy is a troll. If they got SLI 580's theres no way its 30 FPS.


I don't like to assume everyone is a troll. Its a very optimistic way to be... I'm pretty sure this guy is though.

He wouldn't even be able to monitor his frames >_>


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I don't like to assume everyone is a troll. Its a very optimistic way to be... I'm pretty sure this guy is though.

He wouldn't even be able to monitor his frames >_>


He probably is a console gamer that can't make the difference. (WHY AM I NOT SURPRISED?)


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I want to scream troll. But I'll humor you.

Were they not played on 30 inch screens? That is most likely why.

Also are you under any sort of NDA :S


30" screens? Nope, more like 20"-22" at best. No, I'm not under any NDA and no, I'm not trolling. I've been a Battlefield fan for as long as I can remember and I've played them all since I fell in love with BF1942 at a netcafe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


PAX Bf3 in less then a week, Hope this guy is a troll. If they got SLI 580's theres no way its 30 FPS.


The rigs at Gamescom felt more like a decent CPU and maybe a couple of 5770's or something of equal performance. It looked horrible and played horribly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


He probably is a console gamer that can't make the difference. (WHY AM I NOT SURPRISED?)


Too many assumptions.

Not even going to answer this incredibly stupid, childish and completely unnecessary post, sorry.
Is this what OCN has come to? Fanboys willing to defend something they cherish so much, but never even played in the first place? I'm sure the game will play beautifully on your quad GTX 580's, which is what you want to hear, but that wasn't there case here; that is all I'm saying.

If you had played what I played you'd understand me, I'm willing to bet my life on that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I don't like to assume everyone is a troll. Its a very optimistic way to be... I'm pretty sure this guy is though.

He wouldn't even be able to monitor his frames >_>


What the hell are you talking about? I monitor my frames with FRAPS and/or Afterburner. Stop making assumptions or you'll just make yourself sound more ignorant than you already do. I can assure you that my knowledge on this subject exceeds what little you know, at the risk of sounding cocky, but it's simply the cold hard truth. Deal with it.

_"I was always told to never dog something until I had tried it. Open mind is the way to be"_
Recognize that quote?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


30" screens? Nope, more like 20"-22" at best. No, I'm not under any NDA and no, I'm not trolling. I've been a Battlefield fan for as long as I can remember and I've played them all since I fell in love with BF1942 at a netcafe.

The rigs at Gamescom felt more like a decent CPU and maybe a couple of 5770's or something of equal performance. It looked horrible and played horribly.

Too many assumptions.

Not even going to answer this incredibly stupid, childish and completely unnecessary post, sorry.
Is this what OCN has come to? Fanboys willing to defend something they cherish so much, but never even played in the first place? I'm sure the game will play beautifully on your quad GTX 580's, which is what you want to hear, but that wasn't there case here; that is all I'm saying.


Trololol, you got it the wrong way


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Trololol, you got it the wrong way










I respect you for being willing to discuss the subject at hand in a civilized manner. /sarcasm

You're an idiot, plain and simple.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


I respect you for being willing to discuss the subject at hand in a civilized manner. /sarcasm

You're an idiot, plain and simple.


Thank you!

@ Goaky again - How exactly did you monitor your frames at gamescom? Did you download fraps !!!!


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Thank you!

@ Goaky again - How exactly did you monitor your frames at gamescom? Did you download fraps !!!!










I can easily distinguish between 30 and 60 frames per second. Alright, maybe it ran @ around 40 fps (at the very best), but the framerate didn't really bother me too much. What bothered me mostly was the mouse delay. Imagine swiping your mouse across your mousepad only to see the game react maybe 0.5 seconds later. This does not go well with Battlefield.

I don't need programs to tell me if a game is running smoothly or not.

Still think I'm trolling? Go ahead, ask away and I'll answer to the best of my abilites.

EDIT:
Thought olliiee was saying that I don't know how to monitor frames in general. I apologise for misunderstanding. My point still stands, though.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


I can easily distinguish between 30 and 60 frames per second. Alright, maybe it ran @ around 40 fps, but that wasn't even what bothered me. What bothered me mostly was the mouse delay. Imagine swiping your mouse across your mousepad only to see the game react maybe 0.5 seconds later. This does not go well with Battlefield.



Maybe they were running vSync to make it look "smoother" and make all the screen tearing go away







who knows.. : / It gives crazy mouse lag tho









Just so you know, ATI ran 5 times better than nVidia on the Alpha so maybe it just looked bad on the nVidia cards due to no proper drivers yet.

I mean overall, of course it will look better than BC2 and run better than BC2 once there is good support (drivers, patches, etc) It's still in Alpha stage


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Maybe they were running vSync to make it look "smoother" and make all the screen tearing go away







who knows.. : / It gives crazy mouse lag tho









Just so you know, ATI ran 5 times better than nVidia on the Alpha so maybe it just looked bad on the nVidia cards due to no proper drivers yet.

I mean overall, of course it will look better than BC2 *and run better than BC2* once there is good support (drivers, patches, etc) It's still in Alpha stage


vSync does indeed cause a little delay, but nothing to that extent. If the hardware isn't able to maintain a steady 60+ frames in the first place, then the point of vSync becomes moot (assuming 60Hz+ refresh rate).

I never said BF3 won't look as good or better than BC2 in the end, just that BF3 for PC at Gamescom wasn't on par with BC2 maxed.

A game doesn't look better or worse depending on the GPU manufacturer; it's all about the ingame settings, unless there's some evil conspiracy I'm not aware of. Why would they use nVidia in the first place if it is as you say? That doesn't make much sense if they want to generate as much hype as they can possibly get.

And no, BF3 will most certainly not run better than BC2 in terms of hardware requirements; that is a lie. More advanced technology requires better hardware, unless of course the game started as an unoptimized pile of junk, which isn't the case with BC2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


vSync does indeed cause a little delay, but nothing to that extent. If the hardware isn't able to maintain a steady 60+ frames in the first place, then the point of vSync becomes moot (assuming 60Hz+ refresh rate).

I never said BF3 won't look as good or better than BC2 in the end, just that BF3 for PC at Gamescom wasn't on par with BC2 maxed.

A game doesn't look better or worse depending on the GPU manufacturer; it's all about the ingame settings, unless there's some evil conspiracy I'm not aware of. Why would they use nVidia in the first place if it is as you say? That doesn't make much sense if they want to generate as much hype as they can possibly get.

And no, BF3 will most certainly not run better than BC2 in terms of hardware requirements; that is a lie. More advanced technology requires better hardware, unless of course the game started as an unoptimized pile of junk, which isn't the case with BC2.


What I mean by "looked bad" is that nVidia probably had crazy screen tearing because of the drivers


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What I mean by "looked bad" is that nVidia probably had crazy screen tearing because of the drivers


Is that all you have to add?
Weren't you supposed to prove that I was trolling?


----------



## Lune

Nope that's just your imagination I never said trolling


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


Too many assumptions.

Not even going to answer this incredibly stupid, childish and completely unnecessary post, sorry.
Is this what OCN has come to? Fanboys willing to defend something they cherish so much, but never even played in the first place? I'm sure the game will play beautifully on your quad GTX 580's, which is what you want to hear, but that wasn't there case here; that is all I'm saying.

If you had played what I played you'd understand me, I'm willing to bet my life on that.


Lol this is the official BF3 thread. If they removed dedicated server support, people here would talk about how "COD doesn't have them either blah blah blah blah blah blah blah". Criticism is not allowed.

I mean how the hell where you able to tell your frame rates? Not like you have eyes or anything. If you do have eyes, go get em checked. The world would do a somersault before BF3 would ever look/play bad ( *cough *cough Alpha)


----------



## Fr0sty

@goaky: did you get to identify what were the specs of the rig at gamescon ???


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I really don't think you should be judging performance on an Alpha build and beta drivers that still haven't been optimized for an unreleased game. Sometimes it even takes months for drivers to get optimized AFTER the game is released. Both Nvidia and AMD systems at Gamescon have been crashing during gameplay and ~20% of the total computers are completely broken and turned off. It's pointless to argue about which brand will do better at this point.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


vSync does indeed cause a little delay, but nothing to that extent. If the hardware isn't able to maintain a steady 60+ frames in the first place, then the point of vSync becomes moot (assuming 60Hz+ refresh rate).

I never said BF3 won't look as good or better than BC2 in the end, just that BF3 for PC at Gamescom wasn't on par with BC2 maxed.

A game doesn't look better or worse depending on the GPU manufacturer; it's all about the ingame settings, unless there's some evil conspiracy I'm not aware of. Why would they use nVidia in the first place if it is as you say? That doesn't make much sense if they want to generate as much hype as they can possibly get.

And no, BF3 will most certainly not run better than BC2 in terms of hardware requirements; that is a lie. More advanced technology requires better hardware, unless of course the game started as an unoptimized pile of junk, which isn't the case with BC2.


Vysnc during the alpha with 120hz or 60hz only would stay at 48fps. Yes said 48 fps. Would not go to thw monitor refresh rate. Used a 6970 and gtx 590. Both same results and had update drivers. Screen tearing worse on nvidia? They both look the same..... also maybe this why gamescom had mouse delay. Vysnc was enable the frame latency was to high due to the game not syncing with monitor refreah rate... no company is to blame here execpt for dice. Just something they need to fix. Not amd or nvidia fault.

Sent from my Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallendreams

Double post.


----------



## glycerin256

Keywords for this thread to remember: ALPHA GAMEPLAY

We haven't seen anything beyond alpha gameplay, so anything else is pure speculation. but then again, why do I even bother....


----------



## Hawk777th

Some news.
http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...have-24-a.html


----------



## T3beatz

Dude... It was just Goaky's opinion, and he did not say that the game was horrible, he just said the setup at Gamescom was not what he expected it to be. Maybe his expectations are higher than yours, maybe not... But he said he was there, so I'll trust his word, no need to beat someone up over there opinion or say they are trolling because they don't agree with what we expect the game to play or look like. I wasn't there so I don't know how things went...

And, I don't know about you guys, but for the most part I can tell If I'm getting around 30frames or 50-60frames.


----------



## Zackcy

The game is near completion or they're just polishing it up. The Alpha build is probably a lot older then we all think. Video games are usually finished quite a while before release date.

The SP trailer was over 4 months ago, and the SP Alpha build looked and ran a lot smoother than the MP.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


And, I don't know about you guys, but for the most part I can tell If I'm getting around 30frames or 50-60frames.


Anybody can. Except for fanboys of course.


----------



## T3beatz

this is another persons take on BF3 Gamescom... http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/bf3blogs-...3-impressions/


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know if the medic can drag the dead body (ragdoll) into in a safe position or out of line of fire before reviving the teammates? It would be great because I hate getting shot right I revived.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Does anyone know if the medic can drag the dead body (ragdoll) into in a safe position or out of line of fire before reviving the teammates? It would be great because I hate getting shot right I revived.


No, it's only in campaign.


----------



## Damage82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14673459*
> Does anyone know if the medic can drag the dead body (ragdoll) into in a safe position or out of line of fire before reviving the teammates? It would be great because I hate getting shot right I revived.


You'll have the option to accept or decline being revived...


----------



## kcuestag

I'm gone half a day and this thread got full of insults against each other.

Don't you guys know how to behave?









Back on topic, not sure if this has been posted;


----------



## pepejovi

Oh hell yes... I can already see the jets hitting that tower...


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;14674197*
> Oh hell yes... I can already see the jets hitting that tower...


If BF3 was any indication, I'll be hitting pretty much every tree in that level as well.

PS: GamesCom had 64 computers not 32 like the negative nancy... oops, I mean Goaky said









Here is Kotaku review of PC BF3 @ GamesCom, another happy review. Can't wait!
http://kotaku.com/5832822/battlefield-3s-multiplayer-blows-128-socks-clean-off


----------



## Zackcy

Good lord.......


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14671643*
> PAX Bf3 in less then a week, Hope this guy is a troll. If they got SLI 580's theres no way its 30 FPS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14671685*
> He probably is a console gamer that can't make the difference. (WHY AM I NOT SURPRISED?)


Quote:


> What's more, according to the report, the games weren't even running at the highest speed possible, just under 30 frames per second -- even on the higher end models optimized to handle top-tier performance.


http://www.gamerlive.tv/article/gamescom-2011-high-end-pcs-fried-battlefield-3-yeah-right

He was right. 30 fps indeed.


----------



## Stikes

I don't doubt 30 FPS whatsoever, Nvidia drivers were horrible in Alpha, Really surprised they didn't use AMD since those were fine.

PS: LOL @ dummys believing a game could fry a computer like that.


----------



## Zackcy

Itz so gr4pic intense, it breaks teh circuitz


----------



## Doomsong83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14674541*
> Itz so gr4pic intense, it breaks teh circuitz


Hide yo GPUs, hide you CPUs cuz they frying people up in here.

Sent from my Evo using Tapatalk.


----------



## sam114455

i can't wait for it to come out!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14674456*
> I don't doubt 30 FPS whatsoever, Nvidia drivers were horrible in Alpha, Really surprised they didn't use AMD since those were fine.
> 
> PS: LOL @ dummys believing a game could fry a computer like that.


So true, I remember an HD6970 CF (mine) running double the performance of a GTX570 SLI.

I don't know why they've used a GTX580 SLI instead of an HD6990 or x2 HD6970's, AMD run so much better, at least at the Alpha, not to mention the game never crashed on AMD systems, at least not that I heard, while Nvidia systems had at least 1 crash per hour.


----------



## Zackcy

If this game has better AMD support, I ain't complaining


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14674679*
> So true, I remember an HD6970 CF (mine) running double the performance of a GTX570 SLI.
> 
> I don't know why they've used a GTX580 SLI instead of an HD6990 or x2 HD6970's, AMD run so much better, at least at the Alpha, not to mention the game never crashed on AMD systems, at least not that I heard, while Nvidia systems had at least 1 crash per hour.


More like 10 min


----------



## Zackcy

Crashed twice in over 15 hours.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14674976*
> Crashed twice in over 15 hours.


That's a lot better than once every 10 minutes.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14674698*
> More like 10 min


maybe you should get 2 6990's ill take the 580's off your hands for free because im a good guy


----------



## Lhino

I want this game so bad! I think it is getting pretty close to release for it to still be in alpha :/ though. But I don't judge, just want to play the game.


----------



## kcuestag

Deppending on how the BETA performs @ Ultra I might grab a 3rd HD6970 2GB for Tri-Fire from a friend.


----------



## T3beatz

getting scared??


----------



## Lune

I don't think it will be that demanding







*points at my sig*


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14675068*
> maybe you should get 2 6990's ill take the 580's off your hands for free because im a good guy


i called dibs on them before they were even DELIVERED to his house, and i said if he dies i get them so you're gonna have to hope i die which isn't going to happen =] (hopefully..)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14676784*
> i called dibs on them before they were even DELIVERED to his house, and i said if he dies i get them so you're gonna have to hope i die which isn't going to happen =] (hopefully..)


Mr.Tactic


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Can't wait to get a 580 Lightning, when this game comes out. Hopefully there will be a slight price drop for those cards, when this game gets released!

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14676783*
> I don't think it will be that demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *points at my sig*




















Not trying to de-rail the topic but I just had to.


----------



## dteg

^that made me lol irl... i'm going to really laugh if he even drops under 60fps


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14676783*
> I don't think it will be that demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *points at my sig*


Whoa, when did you get 4? New you were rocking 580 SLI.









And Pendulum, you have the best name on this site.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14676781*
> getting scared??


I'll wait until the BETA;

1. If I can't run it at Ultra at a constant 60fps and difference from High to Ultra is big in terms of graphics, I'll get the 3rd HD6970.
2. If differences from High to Ultra are small, I'll stay like this.

I'm not scared, I can afford a 3rd HD6970 if I want, I just want to run this game maxed out if possible.









Although I'll be happy to run it as good as BFBC2's graphics.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14677037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to de-rail the topic but I just had to.


You have no idea, he plans to knock us all out with it to steal our copies of bf3 I bet.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14677164*
> You have no idea, he plans to knock us all out with it to steal our copies of bf3 I bet.


Nooooes!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14677060*
> And Pendulum, you have the best name on this site.


*looks at sig* ....


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14677037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to de-rail the topic but I just had to.


+1 hahaha


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14677037*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to de-rail the topic but I just had to.


Haha







MOAR COPIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djriful

Urg... I have a quick question for you guys, if I pre-order on GameStop / EBGames *in store*. It is going to be the limited edition, correct? The guy at the store has been confusing me for a bit saying that if I buy it after the official release, it won't be a "Limited Edition".

I've cancelled the pre-ordere on Amazon because it will take 1.5 week to ship.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14677807*
> Urg... I have a quick question for you guys, if I pre-order on GameStop / EBGames *in store*. It is going to be the limited edition, correct? The guy at the store has been confusing me for a bit saying that if I buy it after the official release, it won't be a "Limited Edition".
> 
> I've cancelled the pre-ordere on Amazon because it will take 1.5 week to ship.


Pre-ordering Limited Edition -> You get the Limited Edition
Buying Battlefield 3 after release -> Normal edition only, as it wont include the Back to Karkand maps or any other bonus.

If I were you I'd pre-order the Limited Edition, buying it after release is a stupid idea imo.


----------



## dteg

if you buy it after release it *won't* be limited edition, GameStop and EB Games SHOULD be selling the LE but always ask and confirm first...

the limited edition will come with back to karkand which will be released separately after the

edit: suppose i buy it for $5 after release wouldn't be stupid would it ^.^


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14677218*
> Nooooes!
> 
> *looks at sig* ....


My sig virginity!


----------



## djriful

All right, thanks guys. I'm safe haha!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14673864*
> I'm gone half a day and this thread got full of insults against each other.
> 
> Don't you guys know how to behave?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on topic, not sure if this has been posted;


i guess this puts the rumor of destruction only available in story mode single player???








yay for destruction in multiplayer


----------



## Zackcy

>Fully destructible enviroments
>CARPET BOMB EVERYTHING
>Oh, ok maybe not buildings.
>WHAT?
>Ok, you can't completely destroy a building


----------



## dteg

what do you mean you can't completely destroy a building, you can bring them down i just assume it will be like BC2 where the rubble keeps standing and you can just hide in it..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14678517*
> what do you mean you can't completely destroy a building, you can bring them down i just assume it will be like bc2 where the *rubble keeps standing and you can just hide in it*..


:d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## dteg

well it is still destroyed just w.e ima destroy YOU when BF3 comes out -___-


----------



## Pendulum

I'm hoping buildings are a little less generic in BF3.
In BFBC2 every house and building looked the same, inside and out, completely empty.
It's a non-issue but it would be nice to see some diversity throughout the environment of the buildings...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14678641*
> I'm hoping buildings are a little less generic in BF3.
> In BFBC2 every house and building looked the same, inside and out, completely empty.
> It's a non-issue but it would be nice to see some diversity throughout the environment of the buildings...


Ya, that was really bland :/.

With BF2 style maps, there probably be a lot of fields and and sea and sky and everything


----------



## dteg

i'd like a couch for cover when the bad guys start running in =]


----------



## Lune

They should release the BETA.... like right now! What the hell is the point in waiting! We need it now...







Want to report bugs and fly jets


----------



## iEATu

I don't think that they're have a bunch of buildings like they did in BC2. Just a few large major buildings like in the Metro map.
I didn't see any buildings in the Caspian Border trailer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14678760*
> They should release the BETA.... like right now! What the hell is the point in waiting! We need it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to report bugs and fly jets


They should make a closed beta for players with over 200 hours play time in BC2. Well not for everyone of course. Some random people.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14678641*
> I'm hoping buildings are a little less generic in BF3.
> In BFBC2 every house and building looked the same, inside and out, completely empty.
> It's a non-issue but it would be nice to see some diversity throughout the environment of the buildings...


They are more detailed in BF3, at least from what I could gather from the Alpha (I rarely played it, couldn't switch teams, BattleLog squads didn't work, crashes, etc).


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14678786*
> I don't think that they're have a bunch of buildings like they did in BC2. Just a few large major buildings like in the Metro map.
> I didn't see any buildings in the Caspian Border trailer.


of course they will, metro was just an example of rush, caspian was to show off the jets but all the real urban warfare maps must have buildings and houses etc.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14678826*
> of course they will, metro was just an example of rush, caspian was to show off the jets but all the real urban warfare maps must have buildings and houses etc.


Well what was BF2 like? Did it have a lot of buildings? Not major buildings, smaller buildings like in BC2.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14679031*
> Well what was BF2 like? Did it have a lot of buildings? Not major buildings, smaller buildings like in BC2.


Some maps (Sharqui Peninsula) had a lot of structures (construction sites, buildings) and they all did look unique from what I saw of it.

Some maps like Wake Island had no buildings. Just a bunker.

There weren't a load of small buildings like Arica Harbour or Oasis. None of that.


----------



## SheepMoose

I'm not excited for Comma rose.







I played some BF2 last night and when the server is without an online admin, you get the people constantly spamming EVERYTHING. There needs to be a way to mute certain comma rose users I think.


----------



## Fr0sty

as long as it makes team play fun im all for it









waiting on new rig to jump on both bf3 and bfbc2


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14678786*
> I don't think that they're have a bunch of buildings like they did in BC2. Just a few large major buildings like in the Metro map.
> I didn't see any buildings in the Caspian Border trailer.
> 
> They should make a closed beta for players with over 200 hours play time in BF2. Well not for everyone of course. Some random people.


Fixed: BC2 can go die.


----------



## dteg

i remember using the comma rose in BF2 a couple nights ago and then switching to BC2 and i pressed Q and then clicked just like in BF2 and took a sniper shot and totally missed, was quite annoying..

^wow what crawled up ur ....


----------



## Higgins

The compromise in 100% destruction is to enable maps to have many more + many different buildings than we saw in frostbite 1.5.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;14679177*
> Fixed: BC2 can go die.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Pendulum

I know shotguns with slugs in the past were 100% pinpoint accurate, but I'm curious as to how accurate will they be with the M26 MASS.
Either this attachment will be helpful to Assault users or blatantly overpowered.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14678760*
> They should release the BETA.... like right now! What the hell is the point in waiting! We need it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to report bugs and fly jets


Agreed but mostly fly jets


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14679425*
> I know shotguns with slugs in the past were 100% pinpoint accurate, but I'm curious as to how accurate will they be with the M26 MASS.
> Either this attachment will be helpful to Assault users or blatantly overpowered.


In real life though is damage the same for shotguns with slugs as with regular? Just wondering is all.

The shotgun slug I think would be fine if it wasn't pinpoint accurate. You might as well put a dot in the middle of your screen and use a shotgun with slugs. in BC2.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14679512*
> In real life though is damage the same for shotguns with slugs as with regular? Just wondering is all.
> 
> The shotgun slug I think would be fine if it wasn't pinpoint accurate. You might as well put a dot in the middle of your screen and use a shotgun with slugs. in BC2.


The damage effect is different. Imagine all the buckshot together hitting one spot the size of a quarter or smaller. So instead of the damage spreading out and stopping barely into the skin it instead punctures and cavitates a large area inside the body. You can search youtube videos of shooting into ballistic gel to see a visual representation.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> In addition to a wide selection of assault rifle,s carbines, SMGs and shotguns, Battlefield 3 will feature more weapon equipment and gadgets than any other Battlefield game before it. Here is the full list of confirmed weapon equipment and gadgets that will be available in Battlefield 3.
> 
> *Grenades / Mines / Explosives*
> 
> M67 hand grenade
> M18 smoke grenade
> Claymore anti-personnel mine
> M15 anti-tank mine
> C4 explosives
> *Tools*
> 
> Medkit (Assault class)
> Defibrillators (Assault)
> Ammo pack (Support)
> Welding tool (Engineer)
> Motion sensor (Recon)
> SOFLAM laser designator / marker (Recon)
> 
> *M224 60mm Mortar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3 will feature the 60mm M224 mortar for the first time. The mortar will be deployable by the Engineer class.
> 
> *M26 MASS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M26 MASS Modular Accessory Shotgun System, is an under-barrel accessory that can be used on a wide variety of weapons and assault rifles. In Battlefield 3, the MASS will be usable with shotgun shells, frag rounds, solid slugs and Flechette rounds.
> 
> *M320 launcher*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The M320 launcher is set to replace the M220 under-barrel launcher. It will support 40mm grenades, 40mm smoke grenades, and single-shot shotgun shells as well.
> 
> *EOD Bot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EOD Bot is a remotely operated robot which in Battlefield 3 will be able to arm MCOM stations, repair vehicles and disarm mines.
> 
> *MAV Micro UAV*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UAV role will change drastically in Battlefield 3. Unlike previous Battlefield games, in Battlefield 3, the engineer will be able to unlock a portable UAV. The MAV Micro UAV is easily deployed and can be used to scout the battlefield and spot enemies.


Source


----------



## dteg




----------



## iEATu

wow cool engineer stuff.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14679512*
> In real life though is damage the same for shotguns with slugs as with regular? Just wondering is all.
> 
> The shotgun slug I think would be fine if it wasn't pinpoint accurate. You might as well put a dot in the middle of your screen and use a shotgun with slugs. in BC2.


Slugs are a point target type of ammunition. That means they hit one thing hard with devastating results and have decent range. [In BF they infinite range it seems.]

Buckshot for example shoots out what could be comparable to a large BB which spreads out over an area, but the individual projectile force is much less and is ineffective at long range.

So use a normal shotgun in tight maps, use slugs in larger maps or if you think you can aim fast enough indoors while using slugs.

In BFBC2 I used slugs at all times since they gave me the option to basically use the shotgun as a sniper rifle.


----------



## Lune

Repairing a sexy Abrams as Wall-E ?!?!?! Epic!!


----------



## dteg

i'd prefer it to sneak up behind u grab your nuts and twist until you have a heart attack and die.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL shot gun sniper riffle ... LOL


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14680059*
> i'd prefer it to sneak up behind u grab your nuts and twist until you have a heart attack and die.


I wear a cup with rusty nails sticking out of it. Have fun with that.









Speaking of sneaky kills, does anybody else here feel that the knife animation is a tad useless?
You're a sitting duck while going through the animation.
Anybody who has seen the melee kills in Halo: Reach knows how bad the melee animation handicaps you.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I wear a cup with rusty nails sticking out of it. Have fun with that.










its an EOD bot with metal hands, i hardly think rusty nails will give it tetanus =/ and i doubt a cup would have the strength to withstand the hydraulics =]


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14680609*
> I wear a cup with rusty nails sticking out of it. Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of sneaky kills, does anybody else here feel that the knife animation is a tad useless?
> You're a sitting duck while going through the animation.
> Anybody who has seen the melee kills in Halo: Reach knows how bad the melee animation handicaps you.


the reason why i got 0 melee kill in bc2


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14680609*
> I wear a cup with rusty nails sticking out of it. Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of sneaky kills, does anybody else here feel that the knife animation is a tad useless?
> You're a sitting duck while going through the animation.
> Anybody who has seen the melee kills in Halo: Reach knows how bad the melee animation handicaps you.


I agree with you, but I will say the animations look cool lol.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I wear a cup with rusty nails sticking out of it. Have fun with that.









Speaking of sneaky kills, does anybody else here feel that the knife animation is a tad useless? 
You're a sitting duck while going through the animation.
Anybody who has seen the melee kills in Halo: Reach knows how bad the melee animation handicaps you.


Not really it gives it a risk, are you willing to take it? Is the question.


----------



## Blackops_2

I read i think on BF3 blog you can just slash now or choose to do the animation. Personally even though the animation makes me a sitting duck, i love it. Looks awesome.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14680638*
> its an EOD bot with metal hands, i hardly think rusty nails will give it tetanus =/ and i doubt a cup would have the strength to withstand the hydraulics =]











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14680963*
> Not really it gives it a risk, are you willing to take it? Is the question.


Indeed it does, I'd use it if I knew nobody was around. It also looks like it'll be a very satisfying way to kill somebody.

However, since we have the option to use silenced weapons I think I'd rather put a few in his back instead and be ready for the next opponent. I think in the hundred hours or so I have in BC2 I've been stabbed under 20 times thanks to my headphones.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I read i think on BF3 blog you can just slash now or choose to do the animation. Personally even though the animation makes me a sitting duck, i love it. Looks awesome.


I think doing the animation should be the only way to get dogtags and if you choose not to do the animation it will just count as a regular knife kill just my


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I think doing the animation should be the only way to get dogtags and if you choose not to do the animation it will just count as a regular knife kill just my











That _is_ the only way to get dog tags unless they changed it from alpha. They also said way before that to get dog tags you have to get the kill from behind, which is the animation kill.


----------



## Pendulum

Looking at the M26 MASS system it's looking like it will be an insane attachment. 
12 gauge shotgun with a 3 or 5 round detachable magazine.

The under-barrel shotgun was devastating in close quarters in BFBC2, imagine what kind of building clearing you can do with this bad boy...with slugs..


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


I'm not excited for Comma rose.







I played some BF2 last night and when the server is without an online admin, you get the people constantly spamming EVERYTHING. There needs to be a way to mute certain comma rose users I think.


There's a mute / ignore feature I believe..


----------



## olliiee

+1 for not using the animation if its anything like Reach..

In reach it gives you double XP or something but unless your one on one in a secluded part of the map you don't want to do it or it results in an instant death once you finish it >_>


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14681099*
> I read i think on BF3 blog you can just slash now or choose to do the animation. Personally even though the animation makes me a sitting duck, i love it. Looks awesome.


If you do the "panic" knife (knife while holding a weapon), it's a quick slash that takes 2 hits to kill. If you take out the knife as a weapon, you can one hit kill from behind. Dog tags can only be taken by sneaking up behind someone.

Also, the engineer stuff looks cool. Can' wait to use it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14679765*
> i actually just posted that on my clan website, forgot to post it in here >.<


Clan? I can haz join?


----------



## glycerin256

video series about Frostbite 2

In case it hasn't been posted up here: http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/08/23/kenny-magnusson-holds-a-frostbite-2-presentation.aspx
Quote:


> Kenny Magnusson holds a Frostbite 2 presentation!
> BY: zh1nt0 POSTED: Aug 23, 2011, 02:28AM
> For all of you tech savvy people out there, feel free to indulge in three videos detailing the Frostbite 2 particle lighting, Dynamic Radiosity and High Dynamic Range. If you missed the different presentations, you can watch them all again with DICE´s very own - Kenny Magnusson!


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14684006*
> video series about Frostbite 2
> 
> In case it hasn't been posted up here: http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/08/23/kenny-magnusson-holds-a-frostbite-2-presentation.aspx


Thanks! I love learning about these new things.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14684088*
> Thanks! I love learning about these new things.


NP glad i could help

EDIT: The 5th (last) video has the summary in the first couple minutes if you guys would like to get a taste without watching the whole hour.

EDIT 2: starting at 9:36 of the last there are further details/confirmation video regarding the browser being used to start the PC game etc


----------



## slimd1995

Upgrading my computer specifically for this game. Can't wait.


----------



## Zackcy

I need to find a job


----------



## sim0N

Hey I was just wondering if anyone played the alpha with GTX480 in SLI anyway I would like to have your tought on that.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14684532*
> I need to find a job


Come work for me


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

The micro uav is gonna be a fun toy to put c4 on if its possible, but I doubt it since the mav has to be thrown.


----------



## Higgins

Some server info posted by DICE on the EA UK forums.
Quote:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> It's time to talk a bit about BF3 PC game servers.
> 
> *RSPs*
> 
> The game server machines themselves will be run by a number of Ranked Server Provider (RSP) companies. We do not allow other companies to run game servers, or for other people to run game servers from home.
> We try to strike a balance where there are game servers available across the globe, while still keeping the number of RSPs at a level where we can offer reasonable support to each individual company. Since we prefer to work with larger hosting companies, and we focus on countries where we have a larger player base, there will not be game servers available in every country on the planet.
> The list of RSPs which will run BF3 game servers at launch is not ready yet. Once it is, we will publilalalala widely.
> 
> *Server administrators*
> 
> While the RSPs run the physical machines, most if not all will be paid for and administered by the players themselves - individuals, groups of friends, or clans.
> A server administrator control some aspects of the play experience - which maps are being played, which people are allowed onto the server, and can also affect the play style through various direct and indirect controls. Generally speaking, servers that are administered by reasonable admins attract players, while servers which have arbitrary rules imposed see less traffic.
> 
> *Ranked vs Unranked*
> 
> One of the biggest choices which a server administrator has to make is, whether to run the server in Ranked or Unranked mode.
> In Ranked mode, player progression is tracked on EAs master servers. Weapons are unlocked by playing the game. Player progression is also visible on Battlelog. The server administrators will have to abide by the Battlefield Rules of Engagement.
> In Unranked mode, player progression is not tracked on the master servers. Server administrators have free reign on such servers - no Battlefield Rules of Engagement to heed. They can control in detail which weapons are available to the players, etc. This mode is suited to playing clan matches, tournaments, or to those players who just like the fairness of everyone having the same range of weapons available to them.
> 
> *PunkBuster*
> 
> BF3 will use PunkBuster as its anti-cheat system. Game servers that run in ranked mode are required to have PunkBuster active.
> There have been problems with the PunkBuster screenshot mechanism under DirectX 10/11 in the past. However, we have collaborated with EvenBalance to make screenshots function reliably with DX10/DX11 in BF3.
> 
> *Third party anti-cheat organizations*
> 
> There are several community initiatives against cheating. These initiatives are usually volunteer organizations that maintain their own databases with cheaters. They do both manual work - reviewing screenshots, game recordings, and other cheating evidence - and also implement automated systems.
> It is up to each individual server administrator whether to join with one or more of these organizations.
> 
> While not officially partnering with these organizations, we try to ensure that BF3 works well with their systems in time for the launch.
> The biggest three organizations that support Battlefield games are PBBans (PBBans | Always Quality over Quantity), GGC-Stream (GGC-Stream / News) and PunksBusted (PunksBusted.com Sponsored by Ventrilo). There are also several smaller organizations around.
> 
> *Server administration interface*
> 
> BF3 will support a Remote Administration interface similar to that of BFBC2. The basic protocol will be the same, but commands differing a bit.
> There is a plethora of tools available that can talk to the remote admin interface. We are in contact with several of the developers who created tools for BFBC2, and will aid them in adding support for BF3. If you have developed a BFBC2 remote admin tool which is popular (used on >100 game servers), send me a PM.
> The protocol itself is still under constant revision. Expect the protocol to be published by the time that the retail game is released.
> 
> Now I know you have a gazillion other questions. Spectator mode? Battlerecorder? mixed mode rotations? I don't have solid answers for most questions yet. Hopefully we can cover those once the Open Beta is live.


Source


----------



## Novakane

looks like the thread i need to be in, gonna be building a new computer specifically for this game.... woooo


----------



## Lhino

Nice, good luck with the awesome new rig! Welcome to OCN.


----------



## Novakane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14685631*
> Nice, good luck with the awesome new rig! Welcome to OCN.


thanks, i think i got the computer planned out for the most part....just gotta get the money







haha it was just gonna be a single 580 1.5gb and 6 gigs ram but i figure if im dropping over a grand on a computer i might as well have it future proofed even better so im pretty set on dual 580 1.5gbs and at least 12gigs of ram.... Damnit, i will have bf3 loading fast as **** haha. no slacking


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakane;14685723*
> thanks, i think i got the computer planned out for the most part....just gotta get the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha it was just gonna be a single 580 1.5gb and 6 gigs ram but i figure if im dropping over a grand on a computer i might as well have it future proofed even better so im pretty set on dual 580 1.5gbs and at least 12gigs of ram.... Damnit, i will have bf3 loading fast as **** haha. no slacking


If you are going to buy 580's, at least get the 3GB version to be future proof. Alpha was already pushing up to 1.3 VRAM or something like that

3GB is a few $ more isn't it?


----------



## Novakane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14685748*
> If you are going to buy 580's, at least get the 3GB version to be future proof. Alpha was already pushing up to 1.3 VRAM or something like that
> 
> 3GB is a few $ more isn't it?


from the little research i did they were about 100-150 more.

also, its all about deals. if i find someone selling 2 580 1.5s or a cheap 580, id jump on that first


----------



## kcuestag

12GB of RAM would be a waste, 8GB would be more than enough for Future proof.









And no, you won't need 3GB 580's unless you want to go 3-monitor setup, if you're going on a single 1080p monitor, you're set with 1.5GB of vram.







Unless of course you want a 1440p or 1600p monitor, then 3GB 580's would suit you better.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14685748*
> If you are going to buy 580's, at least get the 3GB version to be future proof. Alpha was already pushing up to 1.3 VRAM or something like that
> 
> 3GB is a few $ more isn't it?


In video card time, the future is only 6 months away.
I spend the money were it's needed than to over compensate.
My video card is the most frequently replaced part of my PC.

The next video cards will have higher RAM at the same cost. I rather pay less latter, than to pay more now.
3GB video cards are way too expensive right now.


----------



## Novakane

just going to be using 1 monitor for gaming, occasionaly i will hook the tv to the computer to play a movie or something when i lay down.

and the gaming monitor wont be hd, its nothing fancy like 21" lg monitor...


----------



## Novakane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14685965*
> In video card time, the future is only 6 months away.










lol aint that the truth. oh well, i figure dual 580s will be more than enough to run any game coming out in 6 months


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14685965*
> In video card time, the future is only 6 months away.
> I spend the money were it's needed than to over compensate.
> My video card is the most frequently replaced part of my PC.
> 
> The next video cards will have higher RAM at the same cost. I rather pay less latter, than to pay more now.
> 3GB video cards are way too expensive right now.


My friend's GTX 8800 SLI is still burning up games which still have DX9 supports... that is like a 5 years old GPUs.


----------



## Kreeker

Do you guys think there will be another pre-order deal on origin?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14686206*
> Do you guys think there will be another pre-order deal on origin?


I thought the Buy it and get ME2 or whatever free was still going on?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14686223*
> I thought the Buy it and get ME2 or whatever free was still going on?


I don't see it. If it is, I would definitely purchase it today.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14686364*
> I don't see it. If it is, I would definitely purchase it today.


Doesn't matter. I bought it long time ago and lied to EA LIVE CHAT (I mean didn't lie, but complained how I ordered this months before any of the people who ordered 2 weeks ago and got a free game) so they gave me a game







I even made them give me the newest need for speed instead of the ones on the list because I have them, haha.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14684788*
> Come work for me


.............go on


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14686364*
> I don't see it. If it is, I would definitely purchase it today.


http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbpage.BF3ME2

TODAY ONLY ;D


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14686546*
> .............go on


There's this secret mission I need you for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14686552*
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbpage.BF3ME2
> 
> TODAY ONLY ;D


haha oh man.. I love EUROPE! GG NO DEALS FOR ME :X


----------



## downlinx

this deal is if you order through origins and its only the first 2000 people


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;14686610*
> this deal is if you order through origins and its only the first 2000 people


What deal exactly because I am from EU and I can't it


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14686558*
> There's this secret mission I need you for.


Ok, what is it?


----------



## Pendulum

I just pre-ordered it for Mass Effect 2 and Origin also charges tax.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, be thankful, at least you get Mass Effect 2 for free.









Here in Europe, we get *nothing*, as usual.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14687003*
> Well, be thankful, at least you get Mass Effect 2 for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Europe, we get *nothing*, as usual.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14687003*
> Well, be thankful, at least you get Mass Effect 2 for free.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here in Europe, we get *nothing*, as usual.


But..but.. Europe > United States









...Is it October yet?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14687102*
> But..but.. Europe > United States
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Is it October yet?


It is November! I am working on my MW3 montage right now.

"gets banned by Kcuestag for playing COD, BETRAYER"


----------



## glycerin256

thanks for the info on PC game servers. I can't wait for more BF3 news, beta and launch!

I wonder if BF3 will be at PAX2011.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14687472*
> thanks for the info on PC game servers. I can't wait for more BF3 news, beta and launch!
> 
> I wonder if BF3 will be at PAX2011.


Of course it will be


----------



## Pendulum

Some news I haven't seen before... I don't find it Video Game News worthy, though.

"To encourage you to play the mode, even if you don't want to, there are unlockable weapons for multiplayer that only become available after clearing co-op missions."

http://kotaku.com/5832819/a-tale-of-two-games-of-battlefield-3


----------



## 502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14687583*
> "To encourage you to play the mode, even if you don't want to, there are unlockable weapons for multiplayer that only become available after clearing co-op missions."


Thanks for the news.

My prediction: People won't enjoy it a bit, they'll grudgingly play co-op merely for the unlocks. And when they play with random people online, everything will be rushed and inexperienced players won't be allowed to take their time, they will be talked down and discriminated. Where's the fun in that? Last time I looked, games were supposed to be fun.

At first I was very interested in BF3 but it has become a torrent of disappointing little pieces of info lately.


----------



## T3beatz

I'm looking forward to everything that BF3 has to offer, SP, MP, etc... I feel that the SP is an added bonus, if you don't want to play it, then don't, simple.









Also, I keep seeing this 1.3VRam from Alpha gameplay pop up, but there has been no proof shown anywhere... So for now It's just a rumor. Also, My GPU or CPU may hit 100% in a game for one second but it doesn't stay there... So what would the average VRam be?


----------



## Lune

Lawl some guy put this on EA UK forums and called it a BF3 screen







I mean BF3 graphics are cool.... but this is obviously real life


----------



## Blackops_2

Need more rez


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14688059*
> Lawl some guy put this on EA UK forums and called it a BF3 screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean BF3 graphics are cool.... but this is obviously real life


Yoh, you are right. BF3 looks better lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-license-agreement-gives-ea-right-to-collect-and-share-your-data/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3Blog*
> It's already known that Origin will be required to play Battlefield 3 on the PC, and at first, it seemed like just another digital download service users would have to put up with. However, some might find it disturbing that, according to the Origin End User License Agreement (that thing no one ever reads), EA collects information about your computer, the software installed on it, its hardware, not only to "improve the service", but they can also pass on this data to third parties, as the document states:
> 
> _EA may also use this information combined with personal information for marketing purposes and to improve our products and services. We may also share that data with our third party service providers in a form that does not personally identify you.
> The last part, "in a form that does not personally identify you", is a relief, but still, it's scary to know that Origin will be collecting all sorts of information from your system, including your IP address and other, non-EA software that you have installed on your PC. You can read the full Origin EULA here._
> 
> It gets scarier. Another EA EULA, which covers EA Online and EA account privacy (which is requited to play Battlefield 3), has even more concerning legal speak. The scary part of the EULA, as pointed out by a user on The Escapist Forums:
> 
> _When you use EA online and mobile products and services or you play our games on your PC or console, we may collect certain non-personal demographic information including gender, zip code, information about your computer, hardware, software, platform, media, mobile device, mobile device ID, console ID, incident data, Internet Protocol (IP) address, network Media Access Control (MAC) address and connection. We also collect other non-personal information such as feature usage, game play statistics and scores, user rankings and click paths._
> 
> Since Battlefield 3 and all other EA Online games fall under this category, it gives EA the right to collect vast amounts of data on players, and to make matters worse, the beginning of the document states that you waive all your rights to be protected by law. Worse, EA reserves the right to share all of this information with any third party, including law enforcement agencies.
> We're not sure if this is common among other publishers in their license agreements (like Valve's Steam service), but it definitely seems like EA is taking it too far, if not breaking the law. If you wish to read the EA Online EULA, you can find it Here


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14683950*
> If you do the "panic" knife (knife while holding a weapon), it's a quick slash that takes 2 hits to kill. If you take out the knife as a weapon, you can one hit kill from behind. Dog tags can only be taken by sneaking up behind someone.
> 
> Also, the engineer stuff looks cool. Can' wait to use it.
> 
> Clan? I can haz join?


yez u mayz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14688471*
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-license-agreement-gives-ea-right-to-collect-and-share-your-data/


Google does the EXACT same thing, it's the reason i've REFUSED to use google chrome as my browser.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14688059*
> Lawl some guy put this on EA UK forums and called it a BF3 screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean BF3 graphics are cool.... but this is obviously real life


lol at his flight path marker, uber high winds or very hard rudder right?
edit: or just, just finished a very hard right turn


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14688513*
> yez u mayz


I seriously would love a group of regulars to play Battlefield with. Link?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14688645*
> I seriously would love a group of regulars to play Battlefield with. Link?


i shallz PM you, i've gotta warn you though, its a BF community so if you don't update to the latest BF you will be left behind


----------



## Lune

You can haz join my clan!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14688669*
> You can haz join my clan!


i have never seen you in a clan.. not when ur playing BC2 or MW2 or even starcraft we'll see if you're in one for BF3


----------



## Lune

I have a clan, haha







I play with them 24/7 lol


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14688513*
> Google does the EXACT same thing, it's the reason i've REFUSED to use google chrome as my browser.


*Steam* does too and *Android* and *iPhone* track where you go.

I'm in the boat where if it doesn't hurt me then I don't care.

I don't see ads due to NoScript anyway but before I did, Facebook would track your profile to give you Interest Based ads which was nice. Rather have stuff advertised to me that I might actually want.

If them collecting data helps make the game more playable or better in anyway, I'm cool with it as long as it doesn't hinder performance.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14686552*
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbpage.BF3ME2
> 
> TODAY ONLY ;D


Thanks a lot! +rep


----------



## Stikes

Side note: 3 DAYS UNTIL I PLAY BF3 CASPIAN BORDER.

(Pax)

(muhahahaha)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14688745*
> *Steam* does too and *Android* and *iPhone* track where you go.
> 
> I'm in the boat where if it doesn't hurt me then I don't care.
> 
> I don't see ads due to NoScript anyway but before I did, Facebook would track your profile to give you Interest Based ads which was nice. Rather have stuff advertised to me that I might actually want.
> 
> If them collecting data helps make the game more playable or better in anyway, I'm cool with it as long as it doesn't hinder performance.


this is true...


----------



## Zackcy

Joining clan sites that Lune and dteg invited me too :0


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14688792*
> Side note: 3 DAYS UNTIL I PLAY BF3 CASPIAN BORDER.
> 
> (Pax)
> 
> (muhahahaha)


the things I want to do to you!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14689237*
> the things I want to do to you!


you're scaring me... BF3 is a couple weeks away at most, suck it up!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14689237*
> the things I want to do to you!


I'm not lending you my whips and chains again...

















I think I'm done playing Battlefield until BF3 beta/release is out, I feel myself growing bored of it already.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14689279*
> I'm not lending you my whips and chains *again*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm done playing Battlefield until BF3 beta/release is out, I feel myself growing bored of it already.


you must be in his clan as well.. just switch between the different versions and play each for awhile, its a good time killer and you can get a pretty good balance you can also brush up on your jet skills for BF3..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14689303*
> you must be in his clan as well.. just switch between the different versions and play each for awhile, its a good time killer and you can get a pretty good balance you can also brush up on your jet skills for BF3..


I haven't been in a clan since 2004.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14689303*
> just switch between the different versions and play each for awhile, its a good time killer and you can get a pretty good balance you can also brush up on your jet skills for BF3..


+++

Very much agree, if you get bored of BF2 there are TONS of really good mods.

Best mod in my opinion is AIX 2
AMAZING co-op and vs maps









http://www.aixtended.com/

Also would help you brush up on flying, TONS of planes that are not in regular game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14689237*
> the things I want to do to you!


Rawr!


----------



## Zackcy

I can't bring myself to play BF2 again, the engine is TERRIBLE. Ok, maybe not that bad but still I just cannot play it.

Jets are the only reason why I ever play it


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14690195*
> *I can't bring myself to play BF2* again, the engine is TERRIBLE. Ok, maybe not that bad but still *I just cannot play it*.
> 
> *Jets are the only reason why I ever play it*


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I lost my CD-KEY for BF2, probably gonna buy it again soon.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14690241*
> I lost my CD-KEY for BF2, probably gonna buy it again soon.


You're buying ANOTHER copy? What are you, made of mo.... oh.


----------



## Lune

No problem! Talk to EA live chat and they will give you a new one. (Yes they are that terrible)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14690250*
> You're buying ANOTHER copy? What are you, made of mo.... oh.


this actually made me lol irl..


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14687956*
> I'm looking forward to everything that BF3 has to offer, SP, MP, etc... I feel that the SP is an added bonus, if you don't want to play it, then don't, simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I keep seeing this 1.3VRam from Alpha gameplay pop up, but there has been no proof shown anywhere... So for now It's just a rumor. Also, My GPU or CPU may hit 100% in a game for one second but it doesn't stay there... So what would the average VRam be?


All the evidence was removed due to it breaching the NDA... Lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14690282*
> All the evidence was removed due to it breaching the NDA... Lol


thank you for saying this. i read that about an hour ago, and was going to post about it and then totally forgot and its been bugging me ever since..

anyways pictures of cards and fps were posted along with people from the alpha telling us what it was like on their systems, thats more than enough proof..


----------



## djriful

DICE should get rid of the UAV mini-copter and replace with this:










More here: http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/08/libyan-rebels-are-flying-their-own-mini-drone/


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14690308*
> DICE should get rid of the UAV mini-copter and replace with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2011/08/libyan-rebels-are-flying-their-own-mini-drone/


it's not a copter anymore its a plane:


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14690216*










don't play games


----------



## dteg

you're the one not making sense... never going to play it, but yet still playing..


----------



## Zackcy

I play it once in a while for jets. And sometimes not even jets can get me to play that game.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14690306*
> thank you for saying this. i read that about an hour ago, and was going to post about it and then totally forgot and its been bugging me ever since..
> 
> anyways pictures of cards and fps were posted along with people from the alpha telling us what it was like on their systems, thats more than enough proof..


No problem, I follow this thread religiously


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;14690250*
> You're buying ANOTHER copy? What are you, made of mo.... oh.


LOL something like that.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14690253*
> No problem! Talk to EA live chat and they will give you a new one. (Yes they are that terrible)


I actually did this!!...... They gave me 2 different keys and neither one of them worked LMAO.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


No problem, I follow this thread religiously










makes 2 of us. without this thread i wouldn't spend half as much time as i do on OCN..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14690767*
> makes 2 of us. without this thread i wouldn't spend half as much time as i do on OCN..


I have it bookmarked, I'm a sad little man


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I have it bookmarked, I'm a sad little man










Not sad bro, the majority of us have it bookmarked.


----------



## Zackcy

I don't


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I don't










I bet you just did it while reading that lol.


----------



## Zackcy

Nope


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I don't










i actually don't have it bookmarked, but i am subscribed and it send me an email everytime some one posts and i keep my email open constantly..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Practicing for BF3:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hELiaVczYg[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14691011*
> Practicing for ARMA 3:


Fixed.


----------



## Thrifty

http://mp1st.com/2011/08/19/mw3s-com...-3-i-loved-it/

Not sure if anyone saw this, but I found it pretty amusing


----------



## MGX1016

@ thrifty lol "shoot you in the face" in that article

Quote:



@zh1nt0 I promise you, you will never get my fourzerotwo tags. That is a challenge my friend. Come for them and receive bullets in the face.

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros

@fourzerotwo bring it







and @locust9 , it was a lot of fun


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Fixed.


It was right the first time:









^^


----------



## Zackcy

Oh ic wut u did thar


----------



## dteg

god thats a big picture, put it in a spoiler or something save me from having to load that thing every time...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


god thats a big picture, put it in a spoiler or something save me from having to load that thing every time...


It's only 720P res but I'll do it. Press esc to stop loading a page btw. Want more gifs?


----------



## dteg

it's only because im at work and using the wireless, otherwise i'd have it done before you could blink


----------



## pent

It contains real destruction 2.0 Right??? I hope it does. i loved that.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/caspian-border-screenshots/

High res screens of Caspian Border gameplay


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14691699*
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/caspian-border-screenshots/
> 
> High res screens of Caspian Border gameplay


Great link!

Also, I'm subbed to this thread and check it every time i refresh my userCP and there are unread posts in here.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14692429*
> Great link!
> 
> Also, I'm subbed to this thread and check it every time i refresh my userCP and there are unread posts in here.


if you WEREN'T subbed to this thread something would be very very wrong..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14692485*
> if you WEREN'T subbed to this thread something would be very very wrong..


Haha very true. I think i'm coming up on 120 subbed threads.


----------



## Ishinomori

I'm subbed also, i turned off those pesky e-mails though!


----------



## Vorgier

The wait is really killing me. I haven't been this excited for a game since Bioshock 1.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14693378*
> The wait is really killing me. I haven't been this excited for a game since Bioshock 1.


Maybe you can play _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ in the meantime?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm ready for the beta already!!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14693610*
> I'm ready for the beta already!!


Same here.
I'm not sure which is going to be worse..waiting for the beta or playing the beta then being deprived after it ends.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14693660*
> Same here.
> I'm not sure which is going to be worse..waiting for the beta or playing the beta then being deprived after it ends.


True, I wonder how long the beta will last?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14693397*
> Maybe you can play _Deus Ex: Human Revolution_ in the meantime?


It's actually a pretty good game... It's not battlefield but it keeps you interested. I got it free with my second 6870 along with another copy of Dirt 3 so I figured what the heck, I'll give it a go, turns out it's pretty bad ass, graphics could be a tad better but they hold there own.

But I've digressed, back to BF3!!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14693660*
> Same here.
> I'm not sure which is going to be worse..waiting for the beta or playing the beta then being deprived after it ends.


I already feel that way after playing Alpha. I feel like a drug addict who needs his fix.

I'm having withdrawals.









As for Deus Ex. Gotta wait for my paycheck because I am broke.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14691699*
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/caspian-border-screenshots/
> 
> High res screens of Caspian Border gameplay


I've posted this like 50 pages back


----------



## TMallory

Can't wait for the beta. Already got the game preordered on Origin. Hopefully I'll have my second 6950 by the time the beta hits


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMallory;14695557*
> Can't wait for the beta. Already got the game preordered on Origin. Hopefully I'll have my second 6950 by the time the beta hits


You really think you need 2 to run it at max?


----------



## Yukss

JOJOJO look what i bougth yesterday guys.




























Ps. on origen mexico i got it 10$ cheaper..


----------



## Lune




----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14695665*
> JOJOJO look what i bougth yesterday guys.
> 
> Ps. on origen mexico i got it 10$ cheaper..


A few weeks ago in America, i pre-ordered this and got Mass Effect 2 AND Dead Space 2 absolutely free. 3 games for $60. I think that beats $10 off.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14695986*
> A few weeks ago in America, i pre-ordered this and got Mass Effect 2 AND Dead Space 2 absolutely free. 3 games for $60. I think that beats $10 off.


Well, I live in the UK and they didn't see fit to give us any free games or a discount, so I win.


----------



## Lhino

Well I pre-ordered from my local retailer because I don't want to deal with South African download speeds lol. Still get all the awesome pre-order goodies, so I am happy. PC gaming in South Africa is big. Console games cost double that of PC games here.


----------



## Lune

Origin has excellent download speed btw







Also for some reason I can download with 3 MB/sec on both Origin and torrent at the same time  If I dl from Steam it cuts by half and gives 50% to Origin and 50% to Torrent haha origin uses my internet at best somehow


----------



## dazedfive

lol. I think walle needs a gun.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14696471*
> Origin has excellent download speed btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for some reason I can download with 3 MB/sec on both Origin and torrent at the same time  If I dl from Steam it cuts by half and gives 50% to Origin and 50% to Torrent haha origin uses my internet at best somehow


Hopefully they increased their bandwidth. When Dice released the second phase of alpha the bf3 alpha was downloading painfully slow.

It may be ok during regular Dls but a good test will be beta preaccess or beta to see how origin handles DLs.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14696471*
> Origin has excellent download speed btw


Agreed, I was able to download an 11GB file in about 40 minutes, that would have taken a couple hours or more on Steam.


----------



## falcon26

Is it true about ATI running better in the Alpha then Nvidia? I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like ATI cards were much faster then Nvidia in BF3, can anyone confirm or deny this?


----------



## rbarrett96

Will a single 580 be enough to run BF3 at max settings? My motherboard doesn't have enough space to SLI. Also, has anyone been able to nab one of the open box ASUS Direct CU 580's on newegg? That's probably what I'll have to get in order to afford one and they have them periodically for $247


----------



## djriful

I'm sticking to my 5Mbps... that' 545kb/sec download.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14698832*
> Is it true about ATI running better in the Alpha then Nvidia? I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like ATI cards were much faster then Nvidia in BF3, can anyone confirm or deny this?


yes they were running better, but that could simply because nvidia doesn't have optimized drivers that can work in sync with BF3 yet..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbarrett96;14698853*
> Will a single 580 be enough to run BF3 at max settings? My motherboard doesn't have enough space to SLI. Also, has anyone been able to nab one of the open box ASUS Direct CU 580's on newegg? That's probably what I'll have to get in order to afford one and they have them periodically for $247


the rigs that EA had were running 580s SLI, so i'm not sure you will be able to run it at MAX but that depends on your resolution and how many monitors you're playing the game on..


----------



## falcon26

See this is what I am scared off. In BC2 with Frost bite engine Nvidia fermi cards run like crap unless you use the older 260 series drivers, anything else and it has tons of stutter and runs really bad. Nvidia have yet to fix this. BF3 runs basically on the engine just updated. Now in the Alpha once again Ati cards run better. I really really hope this isn't the case with the final version of the game. The Beta will be a good indicator weather or not Ati or Nvidia cards runs better. Which ever one it is, that is what I'll get. My whole system is going to be built around BF3...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14698832*
> Is it true about ATI running better in the Alpha then Nvidia? I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like ATI cards were much faster then Nvidia in BF3, can anyone confirm or deny this?


Yes I was getting 85 min FPS with 5970 non overclocked with max settings, including 16 Aniso.. inside the metro it went up to 200 fps a bunch of times.

Nvidia 580 was stuck at 70 FPS

and as far as I know sli / crossfire wasn't even working? Lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I was about to pre-order from Origin, but the "deal" (with ME2 for free) expired, so I'm holding off.

Single GTX 570 (1.25GB version) ran BF3 Alpha flawlessly... at 1920x1200. I don't think we need any more than a 570 unless you want tri-monitor play, which I really don't care for.


----------



## rbarrett96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14698878*
> yes they were running better, but that could simply because nvidia doesn't have optimized drivers that can work in sync with BF3 yet..
> 
> the rigs that EA had were running 580s SLI, so i'm not sure you will be able to run it at MAX but that depends on your resolution and how many monitors you're playing the game on..


Yeah, I forgot to mention I am only running a single monitor at 1920 X 1080. I am also considering a 6970. They do scale well, but I prefer a single card because I have so little room between my pci-e slots since I have an x58 board. I'm kicking myself for not getting the asrock instead of the asus even though asus is a better made product....


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14698832*
> Is it true about ATI running better in the Alpha then Nvidia? I can't remember where I saw it, but it looked like ATI cards were much faster then Nvidia in BF3, can anyone confirm or deny this?


Yup, AMD cards had better performance than NVIDIA cards in the Alpha (even with the R280 drivers and all), plus, I don't believe they had all those crazy random crashes.

If BF3 ends up being a "AMD Gaming Evolved" title I'm getting a HD 7900 card without blinking.

BFBC2 was an AMD title, and NVIDIA cards (especially Fermi based cards) had all sorts of performance issues up until ~4 months after release -___- (they're even fixing performance-related issues/glitches for BFBC2 in the next R280 Beta release).


----------



## Higgins

I ran with very smooth gameplay. Don't remember the fps dropping or any lag, but then again it was only low/medium detail.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14699147*
> I was about to pre-order from Origin, but the "deal" (with ME2 for free) expired, so I'm holding off.


Actually no







I never got into any of these deals and I missed them, told EA LIVE CHAT that this is just stupid as hell and that I ordered in March... I was like wth I support EA / Origin and they gave me the game.. not even the one from the list since I had all of them so I picked a NFS game for 50 euro lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14699221*
> I ran with very smooth gameplay. Don't remember the fps dropping or any lag, but then again it was only low/medium detail.


Mate!, how's it going?

Were you crashing like crazy in the Alpha?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14699283*
> Mate!, how's it going?
> 
> Were you crashing like crazy in the Alpha?


Not once.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14699350*
> Not once.


AMD drivers lol

Hope they got new drivers for the GTX 580's @ PAX in a few days


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14699350*
> Not once.


N0ice!.

Yup that's it, if DICE partners with AMD for BF3, I'm getting a HD 7900 card without blinking.


----------



## nykeiscool

Some news on servers.

There will be both ranked and unranked servers

Ranked servers offer some freedom to server owners/admins to set the map, game type etc. Ranked servers will track player progression EAs master servers, much like in past Battlefield games.

Unranked servers give the server owner/admin more freedom to select which weapons are available to players etc. The unranked server option is suited for tournaments because everyone has a level playing field (no ranks/unlocks). You cannot rank up or unlock new weapons on unranked servers.

Ranked servers will be provided by select Ranked Server Providers (RSPs).

The official list has yet to be released.

Pricing is likely to be higher than Bad Company 2 server due to Battlefield 3 requiring "considerable more CPU power per player than Bad Company 2″.
PunkBuster will be the anti-cheat system for Battlefield 3.
Third party anti-cheat organizations like PBBans will be available, it's up to the server owner if he wants to use them.

Players won't be able to create their own servers running on their own machines.


----------



## Higgins

Its in the news section right now, but updated weapon/vehicle/attachment list got released.

http://www.xboxdailynews.com/2011/08/22/updated-weapon-and-customization-list-for-battlefield-3/#en


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;14699471*
> Some news on servers.
> 
> There will be both ranked and unranked servers
> 
> Ranked servers offer some freedom to server owners/admins to set the map, game type etc. Ranked servers will track player progression EAs master servers, much like in past Battlefield games.
> 
> Unranked servers give the server owner/admin more freedom to select which weapons are available to players etc. The unranked server option is suited for tournaments because everyone has a level playing field (no ranks/unlocks). You cannot rank up or unlock new weapons on unranked servers.
> 
> Ranked servers will be provided by select Ranked Server Providers (RSPs).
> 
> The official list has yet to be released.
> 
> Pricing is likely to be higher than Bad Company 2 server due to Battlefield 3 requiring "considerable more CPU power per player than Bad Company 2″.
> PunkBuster will be the anti-cheat system for Battlefield 3.
> Third party anti-cheat organizations like PBBans will be available, it's up to the server owner if he wants to use them.
> 
> Players won't be able to create their own servers running on their own machines.


I think Higgins already posted this







Also the cost is because of 64 players, not really more CPU power







servers already have enough CPU power to handle anything, especially a dedicated server like the one we are using in our clan (system spec of dedicated servers are crazy if u are willing to spend more money per month)

We already knew punkbuster would be in BF3 even before they announced BF3







I mean what else? VAC? Lol









PBBans, Punkbusted and GGC are in every BF game.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14699529*
> I think Higgins already posted this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also the cost is because of 64 players, not really more CPU power*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> servers already have enough CPU power to handle anything, especially a dedicated server like the one we are using in our clan (system spec of dedicated servers are crazy if u are willing to spend more money per month).


64 players + destruction = more CPU usage.

BF2 servers were very demanding at the time, BC2 are, and BF3 servers are probably going to be the most demanding.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14699715*
> 64 players + destruction = more CPU usage.
> 
> BF2 servers were very demanding at the time, BC2 are, and BF3 servers are probably going to be the most demanding.


ANYTHING that requires 64 hits per server like that is demanding. Let alone real time map changes, lighting, sounds, and hit detection.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14699215*
> BFBC2 was an AMD title, and NVIDIA cards (especially Fermi based cards) had all sorts of performance issues up until ~4 months after release -___- (they're even fixing performance-related issues/glitches for BFBC2 in the next R280 Beta release).


Quite the contrary for me... My 4870X2 was really annoying in BC2, I had to run in DX9 to avoid a flashing black screen that would eventually crash the game. Got a GTX570 and everything was flawless on DX11 since then.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14698878*
> yes they were running better, but that could simply because nvidia doesn't have optimized drivers that can work in sync with BF3 yet..
> 
> the rigs that EA had were running 580s SLI, so i'm not sure you will be able to run it at MAX but that depends on your resolution and how many monitors you're playing the game on..


IMO, if a single GTX 580, is not enough to run this game at high settings or very close to it and still get 40-50 frames... then something is wrong.

(this is with optimized drivers of course)

And if you run dual 580's, and you can't MAX Everything, That's bad programming all around, this game should not be made that far ahead of the hardware that's out now.

the same goes for AMD, single 6970's and 6990's should handle this game with no problems... should.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14699715*
> 64 players + destruction = more CPU usage.
> 
> BF2 servers were very demanding at the time, BC2 are, and BF3 servers are probably going to be the most demanding.


Yep I know but servers are already powerful enough it's not really the CPU power that is lacking







especially with a dedicated server


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14699958*
> Quite the contrary for me... My 4870X2 was really annoying in BC2, I had to run in DX9 to avoid a flashing black screen that would eventually crash the game. Got a GTX570 and everything was flawless on DX11 since then.


The HD4870x2 has always been a very buggy card, never had perfect drivers. However, the AMD cards (5000 and 6000 series) have always performed better than Nvidia (400 and 500 series).

You are running it flawlessly because it's been over a year since release, but the game had so many problems with Nvidia cards at release until 4-5 months later.

I bet Battlefield 3 will be near the same, the Alpha was running a lot better in AMD cards, while Nvidia cards were performing worse and crashing to desktop many times every hour.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


N0ice!.

Yup that's it, if DICE partners with AMD for BF3, I'm getting a HD 7900 card without blinking.


7900??

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Some news on servers.

There will be both ranked and unranked servers

Ranked servers offer some freedom to server owners/admins to set the map, game type etc. Ranked servers will track player progression EAs master servers, much like in past Battlefield games.

Unranked servers give the server owner/admin more freedom to select which weapons are available to players etc. The unranked server option is suited for tournaments because everyone has a level playing field (no ranks/unlocks). You cannot rank up or unlock new weapons on unranked servers.

Ranked servers will be provided by select Ranked Server Providers (RSPs).

The official list has yet to be released.

Pricing is likely to be higher than Bad Company 2 server due to Battlefield 3 requiring â€œconsiderable more CPU power per player than Bad Company 2″.
PunkBuster will be the anti-cheat system for Battlefield 3.
Third party anti-cheat organizations like PBBans will be available, itâ€™s up to the server owner if he wants to use them.

Players wonâ€™t be able to create their own servers running on their own machines.


been posted already i think, but i'm sure every BF player knew about not being able to host their own servers on their own machines..


----------



## T3beatz

maybe he means 7000 series???


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Quite the contrary for me... My 4870X2 was really annoying in BC2, I had to run in DX9 to avoid a flashing black screen that would eventually crash the game. Got a GTX570 and everything was flawless on DX11 since then.


4870x2 was very hit and miss when it came to drivers (10.5s were the ones to get for that card IIRC).

One of my closest friends had a 4870x2 just when BFBC2 went gold and his ran the game completely fine (except for the long loading times, but that was fixed almost immediately).

When did you get that GTX 570? I bet it was way after the release of BFBC2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The HD4870x2 has always been a very buggy card, never had perfect drivers. However, the AMD cards (5000 and 6000 series) have always performed better than Nvidia (400 and 500 series).

You are running it flawlessly because it's been over a year since release, but the game had so many problems with Nvidia cards at release until 4-5 months later.

I bet Battlefield 3 will be near the same, the Alpha was running a lot better in AMD cards, while Nvidia cards were performing worse and crashing to desktop many times every hour.


This.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


maybe he means 7000 series???


Lol yeah, a HD 7900 series card.


----------



## dteg

triple post ftw lmao


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Wowzers, triple post. Amazeballs.

I'm still mourning the loss of commander.

I'm deffo not as excited for BF3 as I was, dunno why, maybe fatigue.


----------



## kcuestag

*SlackerITGuy*, use the







button next time, please.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*SlackerITGuy*, use the







button next time, please.


lol you actually posted a picture of the edit button. that is epiawesome


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14700362*
> lol you actually posted a picture of the edit button. that is epiawesome


1 picture = 1000 words


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is there any forum/website that has formed for BF3 scriming? The few times I got to scrim in BFBC2 were probably the best experience I had from that game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol you actually posted a picture of the edit button. that is epiawesome


Awesome!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14700442*
> Awesome!


what a luneatic ok ok back on topic


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;14700421*
> Is there any forum/website that has formed for BF3 *scriming*? The few times I got to *scrim* in BFBC2 were probably the best experience I had from that game.


Que?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Que?


Scrim = scrimmage = practice


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Scrim = scrimmage = playing against other clans/teams


ftfy. i'm not sure where you got that interpretation from, but when ever we compete in competitions we are scrimming..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ah, thanks for the clarification. I can certainly see how actual communication/teamwork would be better than the free for all BC2 is most of the time. I've though about joining a clan, but I have many reservations about doing so.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Ah, thanks for the clarification. I can certainly see how actual communication/teamwork would be better than the free for all BC2 is most of the time. I've though about joining a clan, but I have many reservations about doing so.


Join + Donate + be active on vent/ts3 and you never have to deal with Clan drama but enjoy all the benefits (friends, etc)

It's what I do


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*SlackerITGuy*, use the







button next time, please.


Sorry about that mate!

Won't happen again.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Stikes*   Join + Donate + be active on vent/ts3 and you never have to deal with Clan drama but enjoy all the benefits (friends, etc)

It's what I do







  
 Fair enough. But how do I know who's who? The only clan that I'm considering at the moment would be Tactical Gamer, and they aren't active in BC2. At least not last time I checked.

  
 You Tube


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Fair enough. But how do I know who's who? The only clan that I'm considering at the moment would be Tactical Gamer, and they aren't active in BC2. At least not last time I checked.


check competition websites, look at the competitors see who's active and then check out their websites, chances are if they are active in BC2 they probably would be in BF3..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm actually looking for a clan right now.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I'm actually looking for a clan right now.


as am I. Let's start one. We can be MarSOC


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


check competition websites, look at the competitors see who's active and then check out their websites, chances are if they are active in BC2 they probably would be in BF3..


 Will do, thanks. There is also this I guess. http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/forums/show/3837.page


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ftfy. i'm not sure where you got that interpretation from, but when ever we compete in competitions we are scrimming..


It's from the days of CS and before. A *scrim* is a practice *match*.

I am also looking for a clan. Going to be my first fps since CS 1.5 that I will be taking extremely seriously.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


It's from the days of CS and before. A *scrim* is a practice *match*.

I am also looking for a clan. Going to be my first fps since CS 1.5 that I will be taking extremely seriously.


thats what i said...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


thats what i said...


I'm aware, but he commented like you were incorrect.


----------



## kcuestag

I really need the BETA *right now*...

I am so fed up with BFBC2 already, played over 500 hours and I'm bored already.









I really need jets! 64 players!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I really need the BETA *right now*...

I am so fed up with BFBC2 already, played over 500 hours and I'm bored already.









I really need jets! 64 players!


i keep saying over and over, if you keep getting an urge to fly jets just go play BF2


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I really need the BETA *right now*...

I am so fed up with BFBC2 already, played over 500 hours and I'm bored already.









I really need jets! 64 players!


I think we are all feeling the same right about now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i keep saying over and over, if you keep getting an urge to fly jets just go play BF2










The thing is I don't like the old graphics, call me stupid.









Oh well, I will download it on Origin and give it a try, I haven't played it for like 3-4 years.


----------



## dteg

at first they kind of annoyed me as well, but lately i've found myself playing BF2 more than BC2...even when im NOT flying jets


----------



## labbu63

i want to join a clan too just can't seem to find one....


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


IMO, if a single GTX 580, is not enough to run this game at high settings or very close to it and still get 40-50 frames... then something is wrong.

(this is with optimized drivers of course)

And if you run dual 580's, and you can't MAX Everything, That's bad programming all around, this game should not be made that far ahead of the hardware that's out now.

the same goes for AMD, single 6970's and 6990's should handle this game with no problems... should.


I disagree. A game like this will be popular for YEARS, if the games maxed out quality supersedes current hardware at release, then we all have something to look forward to as we upgrade.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The thing is I don't like the old graphics, call me stupid.









Oh well, I will download it on Origin and give it a try, I haven't played it for like 3-4 years.


Old graphics aren't that bad, I went back to playing BF2 this past school year and this summer and absolutely loved it. Leaps and bounds over BC2. Although i didn't bring my copy back to college so all i have is BC2







Regardless of graphics, destruction, etc. BF2 Has prone







and it's a breath of fresh air to be able to prone behind cover.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Old graphics aren't that bad, I went back to playing BF2 this past school year and this summer and absolutely loved it. Leaps and bounds over BC2. *Although i didn't bring my copy back to college so all i have is BC2







* Regardless of graphics, destruction, etc. BF2 Has prone







and it's a breath of fresh air to be able to prone behind cover.


why i love digital


----------



## Blackops_2

I had BF2 back when i couldn't stand steam lol wouldn't mind having it on my list now though.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I miss playing BF2 I made it all the way to 1st Lieutenant before I stopped playing.


----------



## Lune

Lol you all looking for clan







FEELING LONELY?









If you are interested pm me ^^


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol you all looking for clan







FEELING LONELY?










If you are interested pm me ^^


don't make me post that pic of what your clan is...


----------



## Tatakai All

Now I'm curious as to what his clan is and what the pic is of.


----------



## dteg

its just a pic of a simple conversation in which lune reveals many things about himself, but i won't show anything but the clan =]


----------



## Higgins

Post the pic.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Post the pic.


















agreed hehe


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yes lets see this pic.


----------



## Lune

My secret


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


My secret










Figured you would say that lol.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


Figured you would say that lol.


Well, Lune has a quote from a known troll in his sig. What more could we expect?


----------



## dteg

lol noone will ever see it!!!! if any of you guys get my tags i'll post it =]


----------



## labbu63

aww but i dont even play with people from ocn on bc2 because i dont have any friends on it


----------



## Tatakai All

What do we get if we t-bag you?


----------



## dteg

hot water and 2 cubes of sugar..


----------



## Drobomb

Obviously I was just messing with Lune. Just joshing with ya Lune.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol noone will ever see it!!!! if any of you guys get my tags i'll post it =]


That is a good idea









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


Obviously I was just messing with Lune. Just joshing with ya Lune.


----------



## Higgins

I'll just leave this here.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6knRYNKs_YA[/ame]

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtag*
> lol noone will ever see it!!!! if any of you guys get my tags i'll post it =]


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Pendulum

I almost got Higgins' tags a while back, his teammate spawned on him before I should shank him.


----------



## Higgins

The knife animations in BF3 made knifing that much more rewarding. Plus the 300 extra points from dog tags.

Sweet baby.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14704540*
> The knife animations in BF3 made knifing that much more rewarding. Plus the 300 extra points from dog tags.
> 
> Sweet baby.


That and you can always post their dogtags on the forum for E-peen.








I haven't wanted a game this bad since Half-Life 2 back in the day.
The wait is driving me insane.


----------



## dteg

i just wanna practice my jets. i bought the joystick-usb adapter and now my stupid joystick doesn't work... so now i dont know if to buy a new USB joystick or buy a gameport joystick just so i can actually USE the adapter i just bought..


----------



## Higgins

Someone threw away my joystick or something. Might end up using my 360 controller just for jets, if its any better than the mouse.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14701898*
> I disagree. A game like this will be popular for YEARS, if the games maxed out quality supersedes current hardware at release, then we all have something to look forward to as we upgrade.


What?? SO Bf2 wasn't popular? I was able to max that out with my card at the time, and I still enjoy playing it... The graphics are not everything in a game, (while they do make it even better to marvel at). It's other things that make us keep playing them, expansion packs, mods, etc...

I'm just saying if you go out and throw 400-500 dollars into a single card, not to mention, a dual mid to High end GPU system, it should be able to max out any game that comes out in the next year or more with no problems.

What your saying is, well, I have a GTX-580 and this new game, well I can't max the game out, but that's good because I want this $60.00 game to outperform my 400.00 card for the next year or so until I upgrade.


----------



## Stikes

Guys just get extreme 3d pro. Logitech makes it, VERY reliable.

Best of all?

29$ shipped!

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U]Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## dteg

if i find one for $15 or less used i'll buy it and then just sell the adapter, o what do you use the "rudder" feature where you twist the handle for, what purpose does it have...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14705800*
> if i find one for $15 or less used i'll buy it and then just sell the adapter, o what do you use the "rudder" feature where you twist the handle for, what purpose does it have...


Controls the rudder?


----------



## olliiee

In regards to the comma rose I'd like to see that the notifications can be selected so that you only get them from the teammates within a X radius. Stop the hectic mashing of spotting in 64p conquest >_>


----------



## cuongnq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14704926*
> Someone threw away my joystick or something. Might end up using my 360 controller just for jets, if its any better than the mouse.


I don't think so


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuongnq;14705896*
> I don't think so


Gonna be mighty hard to precision aim with 360 controller, would suggest mouse and keyboard if not joystick. But if spending 60$ on new game then 28$ for joystick shouldn't be TOO hard to conjure up?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Not sure if someone has posted this, can't say I'm very happy about it. I might re think getting BF3 and future EA products. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Origin-EULA-PC-Gaming-Glorified-Spyware-DRM,13285.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14701789*
> i want to join a clan too just can't seem to find one....


Clans are highly overrated and usually bring some sort of drama or aggravation at some point.


----------



## kcuestag

*Cygnus X-1*, use the







button instead of double posting, is it that hard?

Thank you.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;14706932*
> Not sure if someone has posted this, can't say I'm very happy about it. I might re think getting BF3 and future EA products. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Origin-EULA-PC-Gaming-Glorified-Spyware-DRM,13285.html


Not happy with this. I have zero pirated games but I do not agree with this regardless.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;14706932*
> Not sure if someone has posted this, can't say I'm very happy about it. I might re think getting BF3 and future EA products. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Origin-EULA-PC-Gaming-Glorified-Spyware-DRM,13285.html
> 
> Clans are highly overrated and usually bring some sort of drama or aggravation at some point.


No one really cares about that


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14707104*
> No one really cares about that


Won't stop me from getting BF3


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14707003*
> *Cygnus X-1*, use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> button instead of double posting, is it that hard?
> 
> Thank you.


It isn't but I didn't think of it, geesh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14707047*
> Not happy with this. I have zero pirated games but I do not agree with this regardless.


I don't either, but it is a crappy way of obtaining information, and no doubt they are selling it to third parties. If there wasn't money involved they wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## Lune




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14700861*
> ftfy. i'm not sure where you got that interpretation from, but when ever we compete in competitions we are scrimming..










The "true" definition of a scrimmage is a practice, or simulated, unofficial practice match, as you're referring to between clans. In sports, a team is split up evenly into 2 groups which play against each other in a scrimmage, or practice game. The NFL preseason is somewhat a scrimmage, except that the games are officially organized so they're instead labeled "exhibition" games.

Sorry, I'm really behind in this thread lately due to annoying circumstances in life taking up my time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14701441*
> It's from the days of CS and before. A *scrim* is a practice *match*.
> 
> I am also looking for a clan. Going to be my first fps since CS 1.5 that I will be taking extremely seriously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14701456*
> thats what i said...










I had JUST said it was a practice... and then you responded with:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14700839*
> Scrim = scrimmage = practice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14700861*
> Scrim = scrimmage = playing against other clans/teams
> 
> ftfy. i'm not sure where you got that interpretation from, but when ever we compete in competitions we are scrimming..


If it's an official competitive match, it's not a scrim; a scrim is a practice.


----------



## Lune

Scrim = practice / warming up


----------



## kcuestag

I tried practicing at a server which was empty @ Gulf of Oman 24/7 (Clan was =ToT= or something), a guy joined and started doing baserape on me and destroying all vehicles.


----------



## Lune

Yeah they baserape with jets all the time .. thinking they are cool (super easy to baserape with a jet) when you go past the jet you just killed, by the time you go back it's up and you destroy it again...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14707568*
> Yeah they baserape with jets all the time... thinking they are cool (super easy to baserape with a jet) when you go past the jet you just killed, by the time you go back it's up and you destroy it again...


That was the huge flaw BF2 had with its jets. It was ridiculously easy to base rape if two pilots on voice chat coordinated and timed their attacks correctly. While one reloads, the other is carpeting the carrier or air strip. Hopefully BF3 jets will have a nice cooldown time between bomb runs. I say you can't reload your bombs for 30 seconds after dropping them. That gives enough time for people to respawn and get the hell out of the main spawn.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14704189*
> Challenge accepted.


All you're tags are belong to us.

The day the beta starts, im joining you Jake. Get some good team play going on up in there...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14707580*
> That was the huge flaw BF2 had with its jets. It was ridiculously easy to base rape if two pilots on voice chat coordinated and timed their attacks correctly. While one reloads, the other is carpeting the carrier or air strip. Hopefully BF3 jets will have a nice cooldown time between bomb runs. I say you can't reload your bombs for 30 seconds after dropping them. That gives enough time for people to respawn and get the hell out of the main spawn.


Or put the jets in a hangar with some weird angle so enemy jets can't really target / baserape them


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14707612*
> Or put the jets in a hangar with some weird angle so enemy jets can't really target / baserape them


You know I always wondered why they didn't just do that in BF2. Only 2 or 3 maps had hangars for the jets. I understand the carriers wouldn't have hangars, but there's no reason for air strips like on Gulf of Oman to not have hangars.


----------



## Lune

Let's hope they do something like that in BF3. No matter how much you enforce rules there will always be some jerk who likes to baserape and ruin the game for the other people instead of giving them a fair chance in the air.

I agree about Gulf of Oman!


----------



## Zackcy

Maybe we should all play BF2 together?


----------



## Lune

I would, but the hit reg is terrible


----------



## Zackcy

Dats why I don't play









But me and Stealth have had a couple of fun times before ,hit detection couldn't stop us


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14707773*
> I would, but the hit reg is terrible


I don't have a problem with BF2's hit reg, it just takes getting used to. The game does feel ancient now though; it feels like your model glides along the ground like the Grim Reaper or Runescape (lol) when you sprint. I wouldn't mind playing this weekend.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14707654*
> You know I always wondered why they didn't just do that in BF2. Only 2 or 3 maps had hangars for the jets. I understand the carriers wouldn't have hangars, but there's no reason for air strips like on Gulf of Oman to not have hangars.


Thing is bombing in hangers on BF2 is also incredibly easy. Hell you don't even have to get them all the way in the hanger. Although i see your point it's still more of a challenge than bombing them outside of hangers.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14708586*
> Thing is bombing in hangers on BF2 is also incredibly easy. Hell you don't even have to get them all the way in the hanger. Although i see your point it's still more of a challenge than bombing them outside of hangers.


If they make the hangars long (cover more) even bombing wouldnt help


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> We have well over 50 weapons in Battlefield 3. But each weapon in itself can be tailored to wildly differing play styles and combat roles. Read on for the full details on our deepest weapon customization ever.


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/08/25/battleblog-8-build-your-weapon-of-choice.aspx

I didn't see this posted up, so i thought I would oblige.

I think customization will be awesome, but I know that's gotta be hard to balance it. I hope they can do it!

I POSTED THIS IN VIDEOGAME NEWS ALREADY, so no need to post it again.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14708648*
> If they make the hangars long (cover more) even bombing wouldnt help


Oh i'd still get to em







it's just a matter of a good toss


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14708915*
> Oh i'd still get to em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just a matter of a good toss


It's impossible if it's too long


----------



## Lhino

What is this whole new thing about Origin stealing personal data? I hope EA do something about that.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;14700801*
> Que?


Scriming/scrim is a competitive form of game play you usually play with a clan. It's usually all about teamwork other then the normal pubs where you run around freely


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14708957*
> What is this whole new thing about Origin stealing personal data? I hope EA do something about that.


"I cannot believe Origin is stealing my computer info!!

Origin knows what graphics card I use? BLASPHEMY! Kill it with fire!

Facebook? Here is my real name/address/where I work/phone number/person I married."

Yeah, seems logical.


----------



## Lune

Now they can see my gay pr0n.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14709088*
> "I cannot believe Origin is stealing my computer info!!
> 
> Origin knows what graphics card I use? BLASPHEMY! Kill it with fire!
> 
> Facebook? Here is my real name/address/where I work/phone number/person I married."
> 
> Yeah, seems logical.


They complain about "personal data" as if handing them your credit card and billing address info is any less serious than them scanning your PC specs.


----------



## Reloaded83

Just watched the gamerspawn breakdown of the Caspian Border trailer (sorry, that's "Capsian" according to him)...

WHY IS THIS GAME NOT OUT YET?!?! DO WANT

I hope the beta is on this map. And soon. Must. Play. Moar. BF3!


----------



## Lune

Scanning your PC = better for everyone.... they whos using what and know when to push pc gaming more because no1 everyone can upgrade. Once they see many ppl are using quad cores and a bunch of gtx 580's of course they are going to push the games further! Stikes mentioned that yesterday or Dteg I don't remember.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14705824*
> Controls the rudder?


that still doesn't help me. you'd assume by now people would realize i know 0.0000001% about anything flying related...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14707501*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "true" definition of a scrimmage is a practice, or simulated, unofficial practice match, as you're referring to between clans. In sports, a team is split up evenly into 2 groups which play against each other in a scrimmage, or practice game. The NFL preseason is somewhat a scrimmage, except that the games are officially organized so they're instead labeled "exhibition" games.
> 
> Sorry, I'm really behind in this thread lately due to annoying circumstances in life taking up my time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had JUST said it was a practice... and then you responded with:
> 
> If it's an official competitive match, it's not a scrim; a scrim is a practice.


that might be the official meaning of the word, but everyone i've ever seen/played calls an official match a scrim, regardless of whether or not that's its true meaning..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;14709014*
> Scriming/scrim is a competitive form of game play you usually play with a clan. It's usually all about teamwork other then the normal pubs where you run around freely


^this


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Something to lighten up the mood:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kf0wcOULxro[/ame]


----------



## Reloaded83

Hahahaha at the cat reaction vid! Hilarious!

Btw, the sound design is just incredible. It was amazing in the alpha, and I can only imagine how awesome the full game will be. I love DICE for their sound design so much.

Watching that trailer over and over is TORTURE though!


----------



## trev179

Great clip cant wait for online


----------



## Pendulum

"mw3 is the closest video game graphics to real life you should do your research you and him didnt give a good reason why you think this is better than﻿ mw3 dumbasses"

By dragonxanimation 19 hours ago

According to this guy in his other comments the development time is a lie and MW3 has a better engine, graphics, and gameplay.










Do not rage, I posted this for you guys to laugh.


----------



## glycerin256

lol @ the cat clip! that was hilarious and pretty much mimiced my reaction at seeing it the first time.

Another topic:

*DO YOU ALL THINK THERE WILL BE ANY WAY TO TURN OFF HIT NOTIFIERS/NOTIFICATION!?!?!
*
I hope there is, at least for clan play or something different.


----------



## dteg

you mean the little X that shows up when you hit someone?? if so why would you want to turn that off..


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14709543*
> you mean the little X that shows up when you hit someone?? if so why would you want to turn that off..


for league play. also, some people may find it more realistic or "hardcore"

They could leave it enabled for hardcore mode, just make it a server option! same with kill notifications for league play.


----------



## dteg

i definitely wouldn't want the hit marker to go away, especially with BF's history of bad hit regs, i NEED to know whether or not my shots register so i can stop wasting bullets.. the kill notification radio sound should be able to be disabled though.


----------



## Pendulum

In all of the games I play they either have the hitmarkers or have a sound that is played when your shot hits somebody. It's been that way for me since ~2004 during HL2DM.


----------



## glycerin256

ok, what if there was a hit notification, but wasn't centered around your reticle/crosshair. So make the hit notification was display somewhere else that didn't show you where to aim.

It just bugs me that the hit notification helps you aim when in HC mode (no crosshairs)


----------



## Zackcy

Hmmm wonder if we will see this in BF3









  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

No







snipers are extremely terrible (at least they were in the alpha)


----------



## Reloaded83

That's what I'm thinking. With all the nerfing they look to be doing, I'm hoping that it won't be AS bad as BC2. Or maybe just worse with them all prone at the home base, bipods set up, flying MAVs all over. Haha


----------



## Zackcy

The only game that I "respect" snipers in TF2, it's actually challenging. I think I'll add BF3 to that list









Also I found this tweeter feed to be quite intresting:


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Scanning your PC = better for everyone.... they whos using what and know when to push pc gaming more because no1 everyone can upgrade. Once they see many ppl are using quad cores and a bunch of gtx 580's of course they are going to push the games further! Stikes mentioned that yesterday or Dteg I don't remember.


They're not just scanning for hardware to see who running what, games have been doing that already for quite some time. It goes much deeper than that. They are scanning for files in folders, possible music, pictures, video and more. The only logical reason is when they give that info to third parties, it will help paint a picture of millions of peoples likes and dislikes. Very valuable if you in marketing and sales on a large scale like internet sales or what ever.

I'm not saying EA is stealing credit card numbers and taking peoples first born. I'm saying they are snooping where they shouldn't be. The level they are going into far exceeds that of video game development.

So basically you can either let them do it, or not play an EA/Origin game. I for one love BF. I have played 500 hours of BC2 and am still going to buy BF3. I will however, never buy another game from them that isn't of the BF franchise.

This type of crap is the main reason I steer clear of Apple products.


----------



## dteg

every large company either does the snooping themselves or buys the information through intemediaries, its how you find niche markets and how you figure out what to push and what to scratch. wether or not you like it, privacy is disappearing faster than ever i mean look you could easily find naked women (and men for that matter) in 1 search. privacy is non existent. if EA taking such information could help them make a BF4 then as long as they don't take too much and overdo it then let it be.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Did someone say naked women?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



[OFFICIAL] Battlefield 3 Information & Discussion Thread
Did someone say naked women? (189,337 views, 7,382 replies)


WAIT, what? Someone say naked?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Did someone say naked women?


I LOL'd so hard at your avatar when I read your post...


----------



## Nano2

What is screen tearing? Please describe it clearly and if possible can you link a video showing screen tears. Thanks


----------



## Zackcy

GOLDEN VOICE







............

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


What is screen tearing? Please describe it clearly and if possible can you link a video showing screen tears. Thanks


it is when your FPS is not really synced with your monitor and it goes kinda crazy and even tho lets say you have 100 fps it feels like 40 and kinda laggy : /


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Nano2*   What is screen tearing? Please describe it clearly and if possible can you link a video showing screen tears. Thanks  
Screen tearing is when your monitor refresh rate isn't in sync with the feed from your video card, and two or more frames are displayed simultaneously on the monitor, resulting in moving vertical lines that, whilst rarely making gameplay impossible, can be mighty annoying. They can be subtle, and non-intrusive as they only last for a split second, but some people just like things *perfect.*

I've included an example video, keep an eye out for the verticle lines.

  
 You Tube


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I'm saying they are snooping where they shouldn't be.


Where exactly is that? No one has showed any evidence of them wrong doing. All a bunch of hot air. Monitoring your customers usage is pretty standard. You're more likely to get your card skimmed at a restaurant.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

dteg, the point I'm trying to make is according to that article, they will be snooping into areas that have nothing to do with game development. Sure some of the info they gain will be used for developing games, but a lot of it will not. They will be sending gathered information to undisclosed third parties, that is what doesn't sit well with me. If it all stayed within EA I might not like it, but I would deal, and probably wouldn't be making a stick about it. Yea our privacy and freedom(in the U.S. at least) is quickly fading that's true. Doesn't mean we should all roll over and give in.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Where exactly is that? No one has showed any evidence of them wrong doing. All a bunch of hot air. Monitoring your customers usage is pretty standard. You're more likely to get your card skimmed at a restaurant.


I'll post this again http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Ori...DRM,13285.html


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I'll post this again http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Ori...DRM,13285.html


Writer has reading comprehension fail... He forgot to read the part where it says, "*in a form that does not personally identify you*". So much for EA transmitting personal information to 3rd parties...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


They will be sending gathered information to undisclosed third parties, .


Why would you make something like that up? The information shared isn't identifiable.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I never said they were giving out names, they are giving out ur isp though, which is pretty close. Did you read the article, I haven't overstated anything in any of my posts. Just because they aren't telling people your name doesn't mean it's not a breach of privacy. Having your computer probed for information that has nothing to do with origin's game interest or in fact the game you installed through them is shady. Not sure what so hard to understand about this concept. You can like it or not, or maybe not care about it fine, that's cool. But they are snooping in places they really shouldn't be and that's wrong no matter how you slice it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I never said they were giving out names, they are giving out ur isp though, which is pretty close. Did you read the article, I haven't overstated anything in any of my posts. Just because they aren't telling people your name doesn't mean it's not a breach of privacy. Having your computer probed for information that has nothing to do with origin's game interest or in fact the game you installed through them is shady. Not sure what so hard to understand about this concept. You can like it or not, or maybe not care about it fine, that's cool. But they are snooping in places they really shouldn't be and that's wrong no matter how you slice it.


whether or not they are selling your information or your soul, this is soooo far off topic from BF3 it doesn't even matter.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

PoopaScoopa;Why would you make something like that up? The information shared isn't identifiable.[/QUOTE said:


> I just read an article man, no need to kill the messenger. I think Tom's hardware is a pretty reputable website, so I'm not sure what you mean. I'm not in business of gossip I just wanted to convey to you all what I read. I seems your quick to dismiss any wrong doing without proof of the contrary, at least Tom's did some reporting, where's your proof that they are wrong?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dteg*
> 
> 
> whether or not they are selling your information or your soul, this is soooo far off topic from BF3 it doesn't even matter.
> 
> 
> Well it is about BF3 stuff but I am sick of talking about already. Was just trying to raise awareness, didn't mean to get into multiple arguments about it, LOL


----------



## Lune

they changed the EULA

Quote:



2.Consent to Collection and Use of Data.

EA knows that you care how information about you is collected, used and
shared, and we appreciate your trust that we will do so carefully and sensibly.
Information about our customers is an important part of our business, and EA
would never sell your personally identifiable information to anyone, nor would it
ever use spyware or install spyware on users' machines. We and agents acting
37683v1
on our behalf do not share information that personally identifies you without your
consent, except in rare instances where disclosure is required by law or to
enforce EA's legal rights.

In addition to information that you give EA directly, EA collects nonpersonally
identifiable (or anonymous) information for purposes of improving our
products and services, providing services to you, facilitating the provision of
software updates, dynamically served content and product support as well as
communicating with you. The non-personally identifiable information that EA
collects includes technical and related information that identifies your computer
(including the Internet Protocol Address) and operating system, as well as
information about your Application usage (including but not limited to successful
installation and/or removal), software, software usage and peripheral hardware.
As noted above, this information is gathered periodically for purposes such as
improving our products and services, troubleshooting bugs, and otherwise
enhancing your user experience.
This and all other data provided to EA and/or collected by EA in
connection with your installation and use of this Application is collected, used,
stored and transmitted in accordance with EA's Privacy Policy located at
www.ea.com. To the extent that anything in this section conflicts or is
inconsistent with the terms of EA's Privacy Policy, the terms of the Privacy Policy
shall control.


----------



## Novakane

so need some advice on the new computer im building, it is mainly in response to two games. bf3 and later skyrim.

I will be starting over from scratch, my current computer... 939 mobo single core processor, and 2gigs of ram will be scavenged and i will reuse the disk drive, and the 500gig harddrive.

Onto the new build, ive done some research and have a rough setup in my mind

i5 2500k
64gig ssd
z68 mobo
nvidia 580 
8 gigs ram minimum, prefer 12 gigs
(re using dvdrw drive)
(reusing 500gig hd -basic storage-)

now my questions.
-would the stock heatsink be good enough to game with? I wont be overclocking yet, it will stay at stock speeds for a few months.

-video card selections, I will only be running one monitor while gaming. I was told the 3 gig 580 would be overkill, would i be stupid to not get the 3 gig and just go with the 1.5?(also, what brand/specific model 580s do yall reccomend? ie: different brand 580 with a better cooler etc)

-case selection, knowing the 580 is a big card what case would you all reccomend with good airflow and expandibilty ? i dont need anything fancy with leds and whatnot.

- and lastly power supply, the last build i did the parts were power hungry. So im not super up to date on what modern parts draw when operating. I will eventually go with a second 580 and add some better cooling devices and most likely another hard drive etc Whats a reliable psu that can handle a sli machine in the future and take care of the build at the current time.


----------



## dteg

i'd say keep the 3gb 580 just for future proofing, get at least a 750 PSU preferably higher if later on in the future you plan to SLI and 12gb ram is definitely overkill.. if you want an aftermarket cooler for the CPU just buy a hyper 212 or a Corsair water cooler (h50-h100 if you want) and call that a day..


----------



## Zackcy

I would wait till the AMD Southern Island GPUs are out. Price drops on current GPUs/Next gen GPU options.


----------



## Novakane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I would wait till the AMD Souther Island GPUs are out. Price drops on current GPUs/Next gen GPU options.


plan to have the computer built and running without hiccups by release date, gotta be ready to wreck online with my group of another forum


----------



## Zackcy

6970 SLI perform roughly as well as 580 SLI but quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## Novakane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


6970 SLI perform roughly as well as 580 SLI but quite a bit cheaper.


what ive heard, but my current computer has a 4*** series ati card and im not impressed with the driver support/ support period


----------



## Zackcy

Driver support for my 6850 was lackluster in the first month or two, but it's been pretty solid since. No real complaints here.


----------



## Lune

idk ive never used nvidia, I don't even have the 4x 580's but going to get them tomorrow or in monday whatever UPS decides. time to try nvidia! ill see whats so good about them lol


----------



## Nova.

Alright guys, last call: should I preorder from Origin or Gamestop?


----------



## dteg

if the free game thing is still going on i'd say origin, if not flip a coin..

edit:

Quote:



DICE's Alan Kertz dropped a new nugget of Battlefield 3 information today. Twitter member "Madkiller96″ asked Kertz what percentage of a map can be destroyed in Battlefield 3. Kertz's repines?

"100,000% If you play the map enough times."

So, you know, now you can finally live out your dreams of having a gunfight in a parking lot if you put enough effort into it!


source

its posted on xboxdailynews but i doubt it only applies to console..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3Blog*









DICE has posted a new entry on their Battleblog, where they go into details regarding the weapons and weapon customization in Battlefield 3. As we know, there are 50 weapons in Battlefield 3, and each main weapon has three customization slots, which can be used for barrel, grip and optics accessories.
DICE describes how a carbine rifle can be upgraded with a 4X scope and heavy barrel for long range combat, or it can be equipped with a suppressor, fore-grip and holographic sight for close quarter combat. The image above shows the two versions of the same carbine rifle.
Unlike Bad Company 2, Battlefield 3 weapon unlocks are a bit different, as you will unlock accessories (optics, barrels etc.) for each weapon, rather than unlock them in general for use in all weapons. This means the more you play with a weapon, the more unlocks you get for that specific weapon.
You can read more on the Battlelog entry here.


BF3 Customization info. Pretty cool..


----------



## dteg

what is the thing under the barrel in the first pic, that can't be a grip...


----------



## dazedfive

first pic looks like a bi-pod


----------



## Blackops_2

Thats a harris bipod, i use the same on both my rifles







definitely can help in support and marksman fire.


----------



## glycerin256

i like the BF3 analysis video posted up a couple pages ago. looked good and told me a few more things.









Also, yes, i posted the battleblog #8 weapon customization thing a couple pages ago too.







haha!


----------



## Nalty

Just pre-ordered. GET IN!


----------



## Novakane

ordering a good bit of my new computer build saturday







))


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14709197*
> that still doesn't help me. you'd assume by now people would realize i know 0.0000001% about anything flying related...


Ok then, well the rudder steers the back of the plane, it's a flap on the tail, so if you turn right with it, the whole plane can stay level, but still turn to the right without banking (rolling the plane upto 90 degrees on it's side and using the flaps on the back of the wings to pull up, which up is actually right now, because the plane is angled over)

Hope Im not confusing you too much


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14713803*
> Ok then, well the rudder steers the back of the plane, it's a flap on the tail, so if you turn right with it, the whole plane can stay level, but still turn to the right without banking (rolling the plane upto 90 degrees on it's side and using the flaps on the back of the wings to pull up, which up is actually right now, because the plane is angled over)
> 
> Hope Im not confusing you too much


only a bit but i understand what you're saying.. well in the next few days i'll buy a joystick and see how much my flying improves..


----------



## Zackcy

I wish I wasn't broke


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14713859*
> only a bit but i understand what you're saying.. well in the next few days i'll buy a joystick and see how much my flying improves..


If you've flown with a mouse before, you need to continually lift your mouse off the pad while dragging it down to complete a full loop in a jet...

With a joystick you just hold back on the stick till whenever you are ready!

Much better


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14713893*
> If you've flown with a mouse before, you need to continually lift your mouse off the pad while dragging it down to complete a full loop in a jet...
> 
> With a joystick you just hold back on the stick till whenever you are ready!
> 
> Much better


shhh stop talking you'll make me buy one now. do you accidentally twist the rudder? because i can kind of see that happening and then screwing me over when im chasing some russian on BF3


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14713930*
> shhh stop talking you'll make me buy one now. do you accidentally twist the rudder? because i can kind of see that happening and then screwing me over when im chasing some russian on BF3


If the joystick has rudder control, then if you're not paying attention and twisting the stick, you'll be controlling the rudder without knowing. Letting my friends play mechwarrior with my joystick was hell for this reason, because they'd have the torso rotated completely and not be able to wrap their head around what they were doing.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14714044*
> If the joystick has rudder control, then if you're not paying attention and twisting the stick, you'll be controlling the rudder without knowing. Letting my friends play mechwarrior with my joystick was hell for this reason, because they'd have the torso rotated completely and not be able to wrap their head around what they were doing.


thats what im saying, i'm alreayd the worst pilot ever and to add in an extra feature like that, one that i probably won't need anyways...it might more confuse me than anything else; maybe theres a way to disable it in BF3? or on the joystick itself...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14713930*
> shhh stop talking you'll make me buy one now. do you accidentally twist the rudder? because i can kind of see that happening and then screwing me over when im chasing some russian on BF3


You can most likely Adjust the sensitive of that axis.

But if you not paying attention, then that can happen.


----------



## Lune

Can you recommend a good stick


----------



## dteg

everyone is probably going to suggest the logitech 3D PRO joystick, its the one i've been hearing about most while looking through threads here on OCN..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14714175*
> everyone is probably going to suggest the logitech 3D PRO joystick, its the one i've been hearing about most while looking through threads here on OCN..


That's because I whore out what I use.

Recommend the G5 and G15 as well









Anyone recommend a high-end joystick maybe?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14714108*
> Can you recommend a good stick


Quite a few people are asking the same thing, in this thread and new other threads as well.

Thrustmaster T16000m

If you go with a logitech be prepared to start hating it when controls stop working. The things are built so cheap.


----------



## Zackcy

I wish DICE would release the server files







.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakane;14711931*
> so need some advice on the new computer im building, it is mainly in response to two games. bf3 and later skyrim.
> 
> I will be starting over from scratch, my current computer... 939 mobo single core processor, and 2gigs of ram will be scavenged and i will reuse the disk drive, and the 500gig harddrive.
> 
> Onto the new build, ive done some research and have a rough setup in my mind
> 
> i5 2500k
> 64gig ssd
> z68 mobo
> nvidia 580
> 8 gigs ram minimum, prefer 12 gigs
> (re using dvdrw drive)
> (reusing 500gig hd -basic storage-)
> 
> now my questions.
> -would the stock heatsink be good enough to game with? I wont be overclocking yet, it will stay at stock speeds for a few months.
> 
> -video card selections, I will only be running one monitor while gaming. I was told the 3 gig 580 would be overkill, would i be stupid to not get the 3 gig and just go with the 1.5?(also, what brand/specific model 580s do yall reccomend? ie: different brand 580 with a better cooler etc)
> 
> -case selection, knowing the 580 is a big card what case would you all reccomend with good airflow and expandibilty ? i dont need anything fancy with leds and whatnot.
> 
> - and lastly power supply, the last build i did the parts were power hungry. So im not super up to date on what modern parts draw when operating. I will eventually go with a second 580 and add some better cooling devices and most likely another hard drive etc Whats a reliable psu that can handle a sli machine in the future and take care of the build at the current time.


Builds looking good mate, please know that you don't need the 12 giggs of ram you said you wanted, unless you are a VM nut and host many virtual machines while gaming etc.

8 is plenty







enjoy.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14714479*
> Quite a few people are asking the same thing, in this thread and new other threads as well.
> 
> Thrustmaster T16000m
> 
> If you go with a logitech be prepared to start hating it when controls stop working. The things are built so cheap.


Since when do logitech build cheap?

My G5 is still kicking along... Like 6-8years old now...


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14714479*
> Thrustmaster T16000m


Whoa only 6 bucks more then 3d pro, gonna get this as well as backup!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14714651*
> Since when do logitech build cheap?
> 
> My G5 is still kicking along... Like 6-8years old now...


A lot of my buddies who used the 3dpro for bf2 said theirs went out multiple times, G5 is AMAZING though


----------



## dteg

that thrustmaster looks pretty decent.. i want an epicly cheap one though, the only game i will every play with flying in it is BF3 makes no sense buying a high-end joystick..


----------



## Zackcy

Same boat^

So............anyone getting BF3 at Gamestop


----------



## Fr0sty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M80-qZB-hus&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14714789*
> Same boat^
> 
> So............anyone getting BF3 at Gamestop


right here








although i think this forum hates the store for some reason?


----------



## Zackcy

This forum hates a lot of shady businesses. Why? I will never know..........


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14715098*
> right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although i think this forum hates the store for some reason?


It's because Gamestop rips you off. And because they don't accept PC trade-ins anymore FUUUUU.







Not that it matters since they give you $5 for a game you could sell for $20.

Did I miss something important from page 712 to now?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14715177*
> It's because Gamestop rips you off. And because they don't accept PC trade-ins anymore FUUUUU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it matters since they give you $5 for a game you could sell for $20.
> 
> Did I miss something important from page 712 to now?


100 posts per page bro. Only 75 pages. How can you still use default when subbed to this thread?


----------



## dteg

i still use default and i'm subbed to this page..


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14715200*
> 50 posts per page bro. Only 75 pages. How can you still use default when subbed to this thread?


Coz I'm da Boss.









EDIT: This is page 744 for me.

EDIT 2: How do you change posts per page?


----------



## XAnarchy

You can change it  First i've heard of it. Been using 10 posts per page since I joined lol


----------



## dteg

744 for me 2, and you go into your control panel and change them from there


----------



## T3beatz

This is the Joy I've been using for a while now, it works great and has plenty of buttons... http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-ST290-Programmable-Joystick-Throttle/dp/B0000AW9RE]Amazon.com: Saitek ST290 Programmable Joystick with Throttle: Electronics[/URL]

I had this one but found it to be a little to much of what I was doing... 




Saitek has some pretty nice sticks, maybe to much for Just BF3, but I play lot's of other Flying Sims...


----------



## dteg

i want something cheap, i agree those are overkill for BF3. all i really need is the stick itself, and buttons for bullets,missiles, switching to bombs, flares and throttle everything else is just extra


----------



## iEATu

Lol all my peripherals are saitek:
Saitek Eclispe V3 keyboard
Saitek Cyborg 5.1 headphones
Saitek GM2400 mouse









cheap stuff







and the mouse has 3 buttons on the side. I think they're the only ones that do. At least when I bought them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14715361*
> 744 for me 2, and you go into your control panel and change them from there


I can't find it.


----------



## Novakane

i think im gonna have to get a joystick and practice and see if it improves my flying. im pretty good with just mouse and keyboard and can suprise some people in the helos on bf2


----------



## Drobomb

LoL this is what you guys want right hurr. It was awesome back in '98.
http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Sidewinder-Force-Feedback-Joystick/dp/B00005NIMB]Amazon.com: Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback 2 Joystick: Electronics[/URL]

Oh that's the 2nd version I think. I had the original. Still awesome. hehe. The one I had actually plugged into the sound card.
LMAO.


----------



## iEATu

I think you can find others for a cheaper price. With less buttons but not a big deal if you don't play flight Sims


----------



## dteg

6 used from $75?? izumad? not for BF3 alone looool


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14716404*
> 6 used from $75?? izumad? not for BF3 alone looool


Oh here you go, this is the one I had.
http://compare.ebay.com/like/260827427714?_lwgsi=y&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

My bad this doesn't help... It would be awesome to have a current one that works for BF3 though.

Edit: (To be honest this thing was well before its time. It was very responsive)


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I only paid 30.00 for my logitech 3D Pro joystick and it has been awesome to use, lots of buttons also has twist axis for rudder control.


----------



## BacsiLove

Any update on beta release date? Thanks


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14716704*
> Any update on beta release date? Thanks


No info has been released yet.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakane;14716227*
> i think im gonna have to get a joystick and practice and see if it improves my flying. im pretty good with just mouse and keyboard and can suprise some people in the helos on bf2


d00d!

KB/M is the only way to fly helo's!









Joystickaz for jets though!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14715361*
> 744 for me 2, and you go into your control panel and change them from there


I am using 100 pages


----------



## ACHILEE5

Is the Alpha finished??
Because I still have it available for download??


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14717828*
> Is the Alpha finished??
> Because I still have it available for download??


It is, check http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;14717828*
> Is the Alpha finished??
> Because I still have it available for download??


for a long time now bud, bl


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14717831*
> It is, check http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14717832*
> for a long time now bud, bl


Thanks, I did think it was








But with it still sat in my Origin "my games" made me wounder


----------



## Lune

Any idea if we will be able to watch a stream or anything like that?

http://battlefield3community.com/f82/pax-prime-august-26-%96-28-2011-seattle-wa-821


----------



## dteg

probably i know assassins creed revelations has a stream starting at 9am EST so i assume BF3 will have one going as well..


----------



## Lune

Link please? Also Stikes is going there today isn't he


----------



## dteg

they're streaming it straight from their youtube page. and yes he probably definitely will be.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14718285*
> they're streaming it straight from their youtube page. and yes he probably definitely will be.


Which youtube page?


----------



## calavera

Not sure if this has been posted before, but here's a detailed analysis of the caspian trailer.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLsdcKCsZhg&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Lune




----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14718424*
> Someone give us a link for PAX? :<


This!


----------



## glycerin256

http://prime.paxsite.com/schedule.php

BF3 is not on that list. sorry guys.

-EDIT: I also checked the other 2 calendars and couldn't find anything related to DICE/battlefield/BF3


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14714651*
> Since when do logitech build cheap?
> 
> My G5 is still kicking along... Like 6-8years old now...


Joysticks dude. the 3d pro dont last long all. google it







something always starts failing. rutter, pov, missle buttons...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novakane;14716227*
> i think im gonna have to get a joystick and practice and see if it improves my flying. im pretty good with just mouse and keyboard and can suprise some people in the helos on bf2


Joystick, once comfortable using it, gives a player far more precision and faster response than keyboard/mouse. plus you dont have to keep jogging you mouse. just hold a direction with your joystick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14716946*
> d00d!
> 
> KB/M is the only way to fly helo's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joystickaz for jets though!


joystick>kb/m for both. sorry







Well, if its like BF2 anyways and not BC2


----------



## Athorne

So the little robot can be used as 'RC-XD'


----------



## Lune

yeah







C4 + pew pew.. but no1 cares tbh! You can put C4 on UAV in BC2 too so whatever


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14718599*
> Joysticks dude. the 3d pro dont last long all. google it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something always starts failing. rutter, pov, missle buttons...
> 
> Joystick, once comfortable using it, gives a player far more precision and faster response than keyboard/mouse. plus you dont have to keep jogging you mouse. just hold a direction with your joystick.
> 
> joystick>kb/m for both. sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if its like BF2 anyways and not BC2


well then you recommend a cheap joystick that won't fall apart like the 3D pro


----------



## Lune

What's the most expensive / best joystick I can buy







I mean if I am gonna buy a joystick then I want a good one


----------



## Lhino

Almost time for the beta! Got my parachute ready to be blown away xD.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

my 570 gets back today from RMA. havent powered up my gaming rig in 2 weeks...

hopefully they announce beta date to be sept 1


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm coming across $500 in a few weeks. My 2600k wishlist totals $605, or $505 if I go with a 2500k instead.









Also, to jump into the conversation: I have a Logitech Extreme 3D. Works pretty well and it was cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314368612&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14719225*
> I'm coming across $500 in a few weeks. My 2600k wishlist totals $605, or $505 if I go with a 2500k instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to jump into the conversation: I have a Logitech Extreme 3D. Works pretty well and it was cheap.
> 
> Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics


Have you considered a 2nd GTX570?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14718631*
> What's the most expensive / best joystick I can buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if I am gonna buy a joystick then I want a good one


http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=221

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYRn7SVjNKA[/ame]


----------



## Novakane

about to send payment for my 580







the build begins!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14719225*
> I'm coming across $500 in a few weeks. My 2600k wishlist totals $605, or $505 if I go with a 2500k instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, to jump into the conversation: I have a Logitech Extreme 3D. Works pretty well and it was cheap.
> 
> Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics


Like Kcuestag said just get a second 570 you will need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14719365*
> http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=221


Thanks, bookmarked! +rep for u


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14718631*
> What's the most expensive / best joystick I can buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean if I am gonna buy a joystick then I want a good one


Your just made-a-money aren't ya?!

lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14719292*
> Have you considered a 2nd GTX570?


I really don't think I'll need one. I want a new CPU before another GTX570, and my current board can't SLI to begin with. Hell if anything I'll finance the total cost AND get the 2nd 570... that would be like $900/12 monthly payments = $75/month pffft my cell bill is more than that.


----------



## rogueblade

An awkward time to buy a new cpu that's for sure. GPU also....
edit: just saw what your cpu is....maybe you do need it :/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14719653*
> An awkward time to buy a new cpu that's for sure. GPU also....
> edit: just saw what your cpu is....maybe you do need it :/


I don't NEED it, but I want it. Q6600 runs BC2 + BF3 Alpha like butter, well above 60fps. It's really just an itch to upgrade since my build is ~3.5 years old.

Why is it an awkward time? BF3 is less than 60 days away. I've been holding off waiting for AMD Bullnever to release to see if it either trumps the 2600k or is on par with it and makes the 2600k drop in price to compete.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14719771*
> I don't NEED it, but I want it. Q6600 runs BC2 + BF3 Alpha like butter, well above 60fps. It's really just an itch to upgrade since my build is ~3.5 years old.
> 
> Why is it an awkward time? BF3 is less than 60 days away. I've been holding off waiting for AMD Bullnever to release to see if it either trumps the 2600k or is on par with it and makes the 2600k drop in price to compete.


If you bought an 2600k instead, I think you could still afford a 2nd GTX570 if you sold your current 775 motherboard, CPU and RAM.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14719771*
> I don't NEED it, but I want it. Q6600 runs BC2 + BF3 Alpha like butter, well above 60fps. *It's really just an itch to upgrade* since my build is ~3.5 years old.
> 
> Why is it an awkward time? BF3 is less than 60 days away. I've been holding off waiting for AMD Bullnever to release to see if it either trumps the 2600k or is on par with it and makes the 2600k drop in price to compete.


I blame PC gaming. WE ARE ALL ON THE SAME BOAT









upgrade upgrade upgrade upgrade (even tho we don't need it) upgrade upgrade upgrade! !11!!!1!111!one!1!!!

Also.. not sure if this have been posted... but here you go
Quote:


> Dice's Gameplay Designer, Gustav Halling may have revealed this new addition via twitter;
> "&#8230;play as recon and put out a radio beacon to spawn on&#8230;..Free choice for everyone!"
> It appears that this radio beacon will act as a portable spawn point that can be put down by the Recon class and will allow the whole squad to spawn on it as opposed to going all the way back to base.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14719883*
> If you bought an 2600k instead, I think you could still afford a 2nd GTX570 if you sold your current 775 motherboard, CPU and RAM.


Who's going to buy that old clunker? Maybe $75 on craigslist?


----------



## Ishinomori

Deployable spawnpoints?









Well, i suppose if they scout ahead and find a secure location, this will be handy...

But who will want to spawn next to them in their tree!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14719883*
> If you bought an 2600k instead, I think you could still afford a 2nd GTX570 if you sold your current 775 motherboard, CPU and RAM.


I'll probably get $200 at best for my CPU, motherboard, and RAM. I'm keeping everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14719971*
> Deployable spawnpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i suppose if they scout ahead and find a secure location, this will be handy...
> 
> But who will want to spawn next to them in their tree!


A Recon would be pretty stupid if they lay it next to their sniping nest. I'm assuming most will lay the beacon behind a wall or something.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ishinomori;14719971*
> deployable spawnpoints?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i suppose if they scout ahead and find a secure location, this will be handy...
> 
> But who will want to spawn next to them *in their tree!*


lmao :d


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Why is it an awkward time? BF3 is less than 60 days away. I've been holding off waiting for AMD Bullnever to release to see if it either trumps the 2600k or is on par with it and makes the 2600k drop in price to compete.


Yes that is the same choice that I might be making if I can find a job by the end of the month.

Also lol @ Lune complaining about upgrading.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Yes that is the same choice that I might be making if I can find a job by the end of the month.

Also lol @ Lune complaining about upgrading.


I am not complaining







just saying we PC gamers are weird lol upgrade all the time for fun


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14719977*
> A Recon would be pretty stupid if they lay it next to their sniping nest. I'm assuming most will lay the beacon behind a wall or something.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14719985*
> lmao :d


Lune gets the lulz!


----------



## Lune

http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/107101431026290688

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## dteg

i like kittens, hate cats though. i'll be happy with a dog anyday.. OOHHH ATTACK DOGS AS A PERK IN BF3. come on how awesome would that be...


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/107101431026290688

awwwwwwwwwwwwwww


























I'm going with a FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU DICE


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i like kittens, hate cats though. i'll be happy with a dog anyday.. OOHHH ATTACK DOGS AS A PERK IN BF3. come on how awesome would that be...


*hops in tank*









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/107101431026290688


What's it say? I can't see twitter here at work.


----------



## kesh4six

oh man i hope i can get my GTX 560 by the time its released,have it on pre order


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


*hops in tank*









What's it say? I can't see twitter here at work.


that they aren't streaming anything from PAX


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


*hops in tank*









What's it say? I can't see twitter here at work.


zh1nt0 says there will be no streaming from PAX


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


zh1nt0 says there will be no streaming from PAX


get ninja'd


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14720388*
> get ninja'd


----------



## Shogon

I feel you on that itch to upgrade lol, ordered a 2nd 580 and a SeaSonic X850 that'll hopefully be here Monday. Haven't tried SLI since my old 280's and I remember how much trouble it always gave me haha.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shogon*


I feel you on that itch to upgrade lol, ordered a 2nd 580 and a SeaSonic X850 that'll hopefully be here Monday. Haven't tried SLI since my old 280's and I remember how much trouble it always gave me haha.


Lolololololol? Sexy time!


----------



## Shogon

lol wish my backplate was like that! Speaking of that, don't think I'll spend the $$ for another one. They look awesome and all just wish EVGA did not charge sales tax in CA


----------



## Lune

You should get another sexy evga







They are very cute imo







I bought backplates because it looks epic


----------



## Pendulum

Diceâ€™s Gameplay Designer, Gustav Halling may have revealed this new addition via twitter;
â€œâ€¦play as recon and put out a radio beacon to spawn onâ€¦..Free choice for everyone!â€
It appears that this radio beacon will act as a portable spawn point that can be put down by the Recon class and will allow the whole squad to spawn on it as opposed to going all the way back to base.

What use would it be since snipers typically sit a mile away from the action anyways...









If anything I'd get bored and put it in front of an enemy tank.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14720671*
> Dice's Gameplay Designer, Gustav Halling may have revealed this new addition via twitter;
> "&#8230;play as recon and put out a radio beacon to spawn on&#8230;..Free choice for everyone!"
> It appears that this radio beacon will act as a portable spawn point that can be put down by the Recon class and will allow the whole squad to spawn on it as opposed to going all the way back to base.
> 
> What use would it be since snipers typically sit a mile away from the action anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I'd get bored and put it in front of an enemy tank.


Must be new!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I bought EVGA backplates because it looks very cute


You sir, need help! Next thing I know, you'll be buying Hello Kitty cases because they look cute


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You sir, need help! Next thing I know, you'll be buying Hello Kitty cases because they look cute











Is it just me or DICE should really release a new trailer (maybe from the campaign?) because theres nothing to discuss!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Is it just me or DICE should really release a new trailer (maybe from the campaign?) because theres nothing to discuss!











Yea would like to see something new, running out of things to talk about


----------



## Techboy10

That backplate looks awesome! Maybe I'll pick one up for my 560Ti.


----------



## Zackcy

I can't wait to play BF3 on my Razer switchblade


----------



## dteg

we could always discuss (enabling lune shield) [lunecan'treadthis]how to rob Lune of his rig and moneyzzz[/lunecantreadthis]


----------



## Pendulum

All of these people making upgrades for BF3 is making me itch for some upgrades, too. D:


----------



## dteg

im not itching for an upgrade, i'm building an entire new rig =] just for BF3..


----------



## jak3z

I hate you all, your jobs and your upgrades.

* goes emo.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I can't wait to play BF3 on my Razer switchblade



















2640M dual-core CPU
555M GPU
$2800


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


I hate you all, your jobs and your upgrades.

* goes emo.


lol









i say add another 5850 and you'll be doing all right..


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


I hate you all, your jobs and your upgrades.

* goes emo.


LOL ^ I've got the worst job here, I only work a couple days a week though. 
AND I have to see this crap when I go into work, yes, that is a Lamborghini and an Audi R8 V10.


















...Talk about ***.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


2640M dual-core CPU
555M GPU
$2800











But hey, baddies care about looks so they are going to buy it! IF IT LOOKS AMAZINGLY GOOD THEN IT MUST RUN BF3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


we could always discuss (enabling lune shield) [lunecan'treadthis]how to rob Lune of his rig and moneyzzz[/lunecantreadthis]










I thought you were my friend

If you steal my rig, then how am I supposed to play BF3


----------



## PoopaScoopa

IB4 Lune's Quad-SLI Turbo Veyron.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


LOL ^ I've got the worst job here, I only work a couple days a week though. 
AND I have to see this crap when I go into work, yes, that is a Lamborghini and an Audi R8 V10.


















...Talk about ***.


I look Through the window and I see nothing, just a bridge. I guess that will be my next home if I don't find a job anytime soon


----------



## Lune

No Veyron







I haz CL 63 AMG


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14720671*
> Dice's Gameplay Designer, Gustav Halling may have revealed this new addition via twitter;
> "&#8230;play as recon and put out a radio beacon to spawn on&#8230;..Free choice for everyone!"
> It appears that this radio beacon will act as a portable spawn point that can be put down by the Recon class and will allow the whole squad to spawn on it as opposed to going all the way back to base.
> 
> What use would it be since snipers typically sit a mile away from the action anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything I'd get bored and put it in front of an enemy tank.


Sounds pretty nice. I hope it's used properly.

lol at picture with those 2 cars. Audi R8


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


lol at picture with those 2 cars. Audi R8





























Sorry for the bad quality and shots, it was taken in a rush with my phone. lol
Also, I'm done with the pics, don't stab me, kcuestag!









Anywho, I need a new mouse for BF3, I'm using a ball mouse from the 90s since I just got rid of 3 mice.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Anywho, I need a new mouse for BF3, I'm using a ball mouse from the 90s since I just got rid of 3 mice.


Get the BF3 mouse by Razer. Razer makes quality products...









http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...ctID.235032400


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Get the BF3 mouse by Razer. Razer makes quality products...









http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...ctID.235032400


Oh yeah, I know that first hand!
My Lycosa was such high quality I've kept it in my closet for about 7 months now!
That and I got a Deathadder and it was DOA, top notch quality!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Also, I'm done with the pics, don't stab me, kcuestag!










You better be done with the off-topic.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I guess I got lucky with my deathadder. its been great since I bought it a year ago.


----------



## Inverse

I like the look and feel of the Deathadder. The thumb buttons are so comfy and awesome. I just can't trust Razer to make a lasting mouse.

I've been using my Logitech mx510 since 2004 (Still using it~), yet my roommate has gone through four Razers and two Saiteks in the same amount of time.


----------



## Lune

Kcuestag is friendly







big deal that we are going offtopic, there isn't much to discuss now anyway and this is the most epic thread on OCN !


----------



## Stealth Pyros

If it's not in the news thread I don't see the big deal with going a little off-topic and having conversation as long as it's clean







Maybe rename the thread to "Battlefield 3 Information/Hangout Thread?" Where the future BF3 players can all just chill out at work/school/home chatting.


----------



## kcuestag

You guys know me, I only warn someone when I think it is REALLY needed.









I think we should end up creating a "Battlefield 3 OCN Group" thread once the game is released to chat there.


----------



## Lune

Yea! just join here and let's talk







feel free to invite me at any time

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You guys know me, I only warn someone when I think it is REALLY needed.









I think we should end up creating a "Battlefield 3 OCN Group" thread once the game is released to chat there.










Why not just make this thread that? Since anything that is added to this thread gets "re"posted as news anyways...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Why not just make this thread that? Since anything that is added to this thread gets "re"posted as news anyways...


I don't think that'd be appropiate.

Higgins updates this thread very often and I'd prefer keeping it as an OFFICIAL thread for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Nozler

I gotta case a BC2 burnout. Just waiting for beta. Currently playing Medal of honor I picked up for the beta invite that came with it.Anyone know when beta starts?


----------



## Pendulum

All we know is that it's in September, exact date, duration, etc, are unknown.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


But hey, baddies care about looks so they are going to buy it! IF IT LOOKS AMAZINGLY GOOD THEN IT MUST RUN BF3








I thought you were my friend

If you steal my rig, then how am I supposed to play BF3










i put that in BBcode, you aren't able to see it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Get the BF3 mouse by Razer. Razer makes quality products...









http://store.razerzone.com/store/raz...ctID.235032400


razer makes me sad. i'm happy with my sidewinder x8, i'd buy another mouse but none of the others have vertical side buttons and honestly once you've used vertical side thumb buttons you never want those horrible horizontal ones again..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Why not just make this thread that? Since anything that is added to this thread gets "re"posted as news anyways...


because Higgins would butthurt you..


----------



## Higgins

I heard I was supposed to "butthurt" someone.









I am more ok with a slightly offtopic/hangoutish mood in this thread than kcuestag, but he is also a mod.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I heard I was supposed to "butthurt" someone.









I am more ok with a slightly offtopic/hangoutish mood in this thread than kcuestag, but he is also a mod.










I'm fine with this, just make sure you guys keep it clean, okay?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm fine with this, just make sure you guys keep it clean, okay?




















Also, cool article about the history of battlefield:

http://deltagamer.com/14816/the-history-of-battlefield

EDIT: ALSO, battlelog is backup. Kinda.


----------



## Blackops_2

Don't like the recon creating spawn points. Reminds me of flares in MW2. Spawn on squad member why can't they leave it at that.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Also, cool article about the history of battlefield:

http://deltagamer.com/14816/the-history-of-battlefield

EDIT: ALSO, battlelog is backup. Kinda.


Even after they closed the alpha i kept trying battlelog lol, i was in denial


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Also, cool article about the history of battlefield:

http://deltagamer.com/14816/the-history-of-battlefield

EDIT: ALSO, battlelog is backup. Kinda.


Did you know it said September 1 but they removed it?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Did you know it said September 1 but they removed it?










screenshot or it didn't happen


----------



## Lune

Like I win anything by lying ^^


----------



## Higgins

Would be the best possible way I could kill a few days while none of my friends are up at college, if the beta started on sept 1.


----------



## Lune

I don't think it would start on september 1, but was weird to see it there







maybe something is going to happen then? announce the beta date? It seriously is about time already...


----------



## dteg

if it started sept 1 i wouldn't play; college just started don't have the time...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14723509*
> if it started sept 1 i wouldn't play college just started don't have the time...


You seem to have your priorities out of line.


----------



## dteg

lol maybe i do


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14723509*
> if it started sept 1 *i wouldn't play college* just started don't have the time...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14723509*
> if it started sept 1 i wouldn't play; college just started don't have the time...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14723754*


----------



## Zackcy

That was a sloppy shop here is the new version







! Nother $60

@dteg there was no ";" in your post.


----------



## Lune




----------



## amstech

damnit lune


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14723882*
> That was a sloppy shop here is the new version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Nother $60
> 
> @dteg there was no ";" in your post.


i see one


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14723509*
> if it started sept 1 i wouldn't play; college just started don't have the time...


Same here. I read it was going to start Sept. 1 though. I have tests lined up for the next 4 weeks. Seriously want to scream at one of my teachers considering she assigned a test the wed we get back from 4 day weekend, so there goes a full weekend of fun now turned into stress.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14723904*


You spelt Zackcy wrong!

Oh wait.......


----------



## dteg

got ninja'd


----------



## Lune

You guys got the joke! NICE

Did the smile give it up?


----------



## Zackcy

Maybe I know how my name is spelt?


----------



## dteg

google and MS Word would disagree ^.^


----------



## Zackcy

Sorry I'm playing this new game I bought, brb.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14724002*
> Maybe I know how my name is spelt?












WHY AM I SO BORED







WHERES OUR BF3 INFO T_T


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14724039*


yez u iz. i gotta go out in a bit but when i get back i expect to see SOMETHING new about BF3, why doesn't someone ask zhint0 a question...


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, I'm fine with the chatting, but useless images are useless..

Please keep it clean.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14724144*
> Guys, I'm fine with the chatting, but useless images are useless..
> 
> Please keep it clean.


............one more







?


----------



## dteg

lmao, dude i would laugh so hard at people who preordered from gamestop and then they remove something like the book, or the strategy guide or some other irrelevant item that you are entitled to having..


----------



## Zackcy

kcuestag is watching


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14724265*
> kcuestag is watching


no he's ingame


----------



## kcuestag

No, I'm watching.


----------



## Polska

GOGO impulse buy. 25% off origin code, first come first serve! BF3!!!!!!

*6r6aphntoj29x6m*


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14724358*
> No, I'm watching.


that is cheating, would you believe he LEFT ingame to post this and then went back in?


----------



## Lune

I am not even going to try it because promo codes don't work for me


----------



## dteg

i'm still not ready to preorder BF3...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14724393*
> that is cheating, would you believe he LEFT ingame to post this and then went back in?


I left in-game because I wanted to change my GPU's fan-profile.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14724404*
> i'm still not ready to preorder BF3...


I pre-ordered mine a almost 2 months ago.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14724437*
> I left in-game because I wanted to change my GPU's fan-profile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pre-ordered mine a almost 2 months ago.


and you just had to check on the kiddies huh?

and that's because you caved, i will persevere and when i'm playing BF3 on steam and you're not i will be laughing.







(not likely but don't spoil my dreams)


----------



## Zackcy

He's using the Steam browser!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14724656*
> He's using the Steam browser!


No I'm not, I'm minimizing which is more comfortable for me than the Steam browser.


----------



## dteg

Well I'm bored n stuck playing cellphone games until something interesting happens


----------



## Zackcy

There was supposed to be PAX footage this morning? http://blog.twitch.tv/


----------



## iEATu

It was already said on twitter that there wouldn't be PAX footage.


----------



## Higgins

Pics from PAX

BF3 humvee










Line outside the BF3 booth


----------



## BigCactus

Looks like a Star Wars Convention without the costumes.


----------



## snow cakes

mmmm


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

59 days to go until release!!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigCactus;14725034*
> Looks like a Star Wars Convention without the costumes.


I love that avatar


----------



## epsilan47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;14724361*
> GOGO impulse buy. 25% off origin code, first come first serve! BF3!!!!!!
> 
> *6r6aphntoj29x6m*


Thank you so much man! Just preordered BF3 for 25% off!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14725020*
> Pics from PAX
> 
> BF3 humvee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Line outside the BF3 booth


humvee guns don't really look like they can shoot infront...

and i bet one of those guys in that line is stikes


----------



## iEATu

lol that guy on the left next to the entrance looks like freddiew and the guy behind him looks like freddie's friend.


----------



## kcuestag

Any idea if BETA date will be announced in the PAX?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epsilan47;14725086*
> Thank you so much man! Just preordered BF3 for 25% off!


Yes same. Pre-ordered now.


----------



## Drobomb

OMG. I'm so mad at myself right now. I was cleaning out my e-mail and I found out I was invited to the BF3 Alpha trial. I missed it!!!







I can't find the words...


----------



## MKHunt

Pre-ordered mine today! I knew I would get it eventually but then I watched that 12 minutes of gameplay video on youtube and ten minutes later I was in GameStop putting down $64whatever it is.

I think part of me believed that because I paid for it today that I would also get it today...


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14726779*
> OMG. I'm so mad at myself right now. I was cleaning out my e-mail and I found out I was invited to the BF3 Alpha trial. I missed it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the words...


lol well you still have the beta which will be even better


----------



## Pendulum

I'm so desperate for a mouse that I'm about to cave and buy the Steelseries Sensei the second it's released since the mouse 1.1 / Kana has zero sidebuttons and I've tried EVERY mouse in town.


----------



## Stikes

FYI to Everyone:

The playable demo of BF3 @ PAX is METRO.
Weirdly its playing on SLI 580's so its not the same ALPHA build we got before (SLI wasn't enabled)

I'm wondering why they didn't go with Caspian Border?

Made me really sad, thought I was going to crash a jet today.

Looks like no BF3 news @ PAX, maybe in coming weeks?


----------



## dteg

was it still worth going though..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

25% off Shooters in EA's Origin
Signed up for EA Gun Club and EA Gun Club Newsletter. 24hr later you will receive 25% off coupon code that is valid for 5 days on all EA Shooters.

EA Gun Club URL: http://gunclub.ea.com/us
Newsletter Signup: http://gunclub.ea.com/us/newsletter


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14726989*
> 25% off Shooters in EA's Origin
> Signed up for EA Gun Club and EA Gun Club Newsletter. 24hr later you will receive 25% off coupon code that is valid for 5 days on all EA Shooters.
> 
> EA Gun Club URL: http://gunclub.ea.com/us
> Newsletter Signup: http://gunclub.ea.com/us/newsletter


Sometimes it takes longer than 24 hours. I know mine and my friend dd, took at least 5 days.


----------



## Hawk777th

I just signed up for the gun club! Have we gotten an answer yet that you BF3 soldier has to have the same name as your Origin name?


----------



## Lune

You can change your name anyway


----------



## Hawk777th

How?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

No it will not use your EA Master ID like the Alpha did...

Also, it's not going to use an existing Persona because those are created by making soldiers in other games. You have to make a soldier in BC2/Heroes/P4F/2142/etc in order for a Persona to show up in your profile.
Relax, you'll be able to make your soldier name whatever you want.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sweet thanks!


----------



## Lune

Go to EA live chat and tell them to change it for you. http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_landing

Just so you know they are not really allowed to do that so be nice to them


----------



## Hawk777th

Well if I can have a different name for BF3 no worries Ill just do it there.


----------



## Lune

Didn't they confirm that it will be using your Origin ID already?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14726989*
> 25% off Shooters in EA's Origin
> Signed up for EA Gun Club and EA Gun Club Newsletter. 24hr later you will receive 25% off coupon code that is valid for 5 days on all EA Shooters.
> 
> EA Gun Club URL: http://gunclub.ea.com/us
> Newsletter Signup: http://gunclub.ea.com/us/newsletter


Waiting 5 days no way! I just signed up and told them it was bugged on live chat and they gave me a code







Already used it


----------



## jak3z

btw the code is for "US" only. I got told "sorry only for US Customers" :/


----------



## Lune

Not really I am from EU







but then again, welcome to EA live chat! lolz


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14729010*
> Not really I am from EU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but then again, welcome to EA live chat! lolz


Will try to get a girl on the EA Live chat, I got more success with girls







. (Maybe to compensate real life?)


----------



## Lune

Yeah I always go for the girls on EA Live chat ;D

Also,

http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/107406409582383104
Quote:


> @ChristinaCoffin
> Christina Ann Coffin
> #bf3 beta is coming soon™ , is your body ready for it?


I lol'd


----------



## jak3z

I told you, I got a girl and she apologized, and because I'm a very valuable customer she gave me a 20% code, because I joined gun club when the promotion was not available. (Now I need to get into the chat later and cancel the pre-order, and pre-order again with the coupon code).


----------



## chewbaccasdad

On the subject of mice from a few pages back, I have a Cyborg R.A.T 7 that I bought for BF3. It worked soooo well in the alpha and in BC2, I loves it. Highly reccommended.


----------



## Lune

Your avatar is freakin me out!


----------



## jak3z

I'm on a fight with the EA Customer support atm. You can't use the code for pre-orders.
(4 minutes ago they said: JacXXX RXXXs: Can I use this code for pre-orders? AsXxXx: Sure you can.)

LoL


----------



## Lune

You can many people are doing it


----------



## jak3z

I'm really angry and cancelling my pre-order.
(good excuse ^_^)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14729106*
> Your avatar is freakin me out!


Lol, it *is* a tad disturbo.


----------



## Ishinomori

Is that what chewbacca's dad looks like after a bit of lazer hair removal, and some makeup!?

O.O


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> J. Ramos: I'm very sad to do this, because I've been playing Battlefield series games for a long time, but I got told that this code will work on pre-orders.
> J. Ramos: I didn't expect this, have a nice day.
> Niti**: unfortunately the discount coupons wont work on pre orders












And Niti**, you better know what you doing


----------



## Lune

Did he give you a 25% or 20% ;o


----------



## jak3z

Yes my bad it was 20%. 50*0.80=40


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14726989*
> 25% off Shooters in EA's Origin
> Signed up for EA Gun Club and EA Gun Club Newsletter. 24hr later you will receive 25% off coupon code that is valid for 5 days on all EA Shooters.
> 
> EA Gun Club URL: http://gunclub.ea.com/us
> Newsletter Signup: http://gunclub.ea.com/us/newsletter


This code did not work for me in Canada. I think it is US only. Either way, I got a csr in live chat to give me the discount. 25% Birthday codes seem to work for everyone.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Damn. And to think, I paid the full price of $49.99 back in Feb 5, the first day it went on sale. One day later they jacked it up to $59.99 and people are now getting 25% off!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14729371*
> Damn. And to think, I paid the full price of $49.99 back in Feb 5, the first day it went on sale. One day later they jacked it up to $59.99 and people are now getting 25% off!


Cancel pre-order , go to live chat ask for a code pre-order again









Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## amstech

Definitely more pumped for this then I am Modern Warfare 3.
The PC version is loaded.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska;14729311*
> This code did not work for me in Canada. I think it is US only. Either way, I got a csr in live chat to give me the discount. 25% Birthday codes seem to work for everyone.


Well that works, my birthday is in 2 weeks.


----------



## snow cakes

i'm gettin hyped, but yet staying calm till the beta release at least


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



@ChristinaCoffin
Christina Ann Coffin
#bf3 beta is coming soonâ„¢ , is your body ready for it?


----------



## Lune




----------



## Zackcy

I don't think your computer is ready Lune. Needz moar graphics


----------



## Reloaded83




----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












Indeed it is!
Currently I can run BFBC2 at a constant 60-80+ FPS on average with maxed everything [4x AA/AF HBAO on / 100+ with HBAO off.]

I should be fine if I take AA/AF down to 1-2x and perhaps take off HBAO [or whatever setting they have similar to it], I don't think such a small difference in aesthetics is worth the ~30% FPS drop.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


How?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


No it will not use your EA Master ID like the Alpha did...

Also, it's not going to use an existing Persona because those are created by making soldiers in other games. You have to make a soldier in BC2/Heroes/P4F/2142/etc in order for a Persona to show up in your profile.
Relax, you'll be able to make your soldier name whatever you want.



Yep. Go to profile.ea.com and sign in. You'll be able to choose your default persona from the list which should show up for your soldier in battlelog, for now anyway. There should be a place to create a new soldier in BF3, but my "Higgins" persona is listed under "battlefield" so i'm assuming I can just use that for all future battlefield games.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Yep. Go to profile.ea.com and sign in. You'll be able to choose your default persona from the list which should show up for your soldier in battlelog, for now anyway. * There should be a place to create a new soldier in BF3*, but my "Higgins" persona is listed under "battlefield" so i'm assuming I can just use that for all future battlefield games.










I hope so, I hate all of my old names.








It would be silly to force people who played BF in the past to use their old name anyways.


----------



## Blackops_2

I just hate my EA master ID, which for some reason at the time i created it wouldn't let me use Blackops_2.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14733011*
> I just hate my EA master ID, which for some reason at the time i created it wouldn't let me use Blackops_2.


It was probably used by someone else.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


It was probably used by someone else.


osme dutch dude took my name in BF2 and then never even played the account, man that pissed me off so much...i better get my name in BF3


----------



## Zackcy

No one is using Zackcy but I can't make my Origin name Zackcy :/


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I just hate my EA master ID, which for some reason at the time i created it wouldn't let me use Blackops_2.


you cant name yourself "blackops" in battlefield


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


It was probably used by someone else.


Yeah i figured that much but noone has every used my name before other than my cousin when we made the names lol he's Blackops_1, started that whole ordeal on socom II. Just weird that someone would randomly take it after i've had it for so long. Also made a BC2 soldier with Blackops_2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


you cant name yourself "blackops" in battlefield










I catch hell for my name but i've had this name before Cod 4. As i said i've had it since Socom II on Ps2, and i've stuck with it on PC forums, gun forums, and games. But yea i get called a Cod Fanboy just because they copied my name for the title


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Funny, I don't think I've ever been unable to use 'chewbaccasdad' as a username anywhere.

I expect that is because most people wouldn't like others to think that they engaged in intercourse with a Wookie.

I, however, have no problem with people thinking that about me.


----------



## Lune

Damn you are sexy.


----------



## jak3z

I'm always scared


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14734240*
> Damn you are sexy.
> 
> _Snip_


True, I'm one hot Winfreyman.


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, this is going too far, don't make me clean the thread.


----------



## Elvir30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14734581*
> Guys, this is going too far, don't make me clean the thread.


yeah man ,I'm just doing my job right kcuestag...kick some butt


----------



## Elvir30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14734240*
> Damn you are sexy.


lune is that your wife?or b/f


----------



## Lune

Cute


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14734708*
> Cute


When did you get that?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14734708*
> Cute
> 
> *Snip*


I got the same email, but damn it, every BF3 related email I get causes a flurry of excitement because I think it might be about the beta, and then disappointment that it isn't


----------



## Higgins

I swear. I never get any battlefield emails, ever.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14735121*
> I swear. I never get any battlefield emails, ever.


Neither do I, kinda depressing.


----------



## jak3z

I got that mail time ago, the last one I got was the caspian border thing


----------



## charlesquik

same........... i want email!!! I got email for the alpha one day before the end... shame


----------



## Zackcy

Email count: 0


----------



## Higgins

I put my email into the battlefield newsletter thing multiple times too. Nothing.

Cool, DICE.


----------



## jak3z

I trade emails for money


----------



## Spct

Its my birthday and EA just emailed me a 25% discount code for anything at Origin... I wonder what I should get.....


----------



## jak3z

They never sent a birthday coupon


----------



## Spct

Just pre-ordered from Origin... $46.00


----------



## Lune

Nice congrats


----------



## iEATu

digital or hard copy?


----------



## Lune

Digital 100% sure


----------



## Zackcy

Ew Hard copy or door.


----------



## Spct

Digital... I know, I wanted a hard copy too... I will probably pic one up just to have it.

Thanks EA


----------



## Lune

me







send on pm ill use it in 30 min or so


----------



## Zackcy

No I really need one, no job broke.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14735121*
> I swear. I never get any battlefield emails, ever.


Me either...


----------



## Zackcy

Hmm, maybe if I get those unemployment insurance checks in time, upgrades?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14735783*
> Me either...


me either, i don't even get newsletters or anything.. only email i got was when EA said my account would now be an origin account


----------



## Zackcy

This umemployment insurace sheet never ends -___-

Edit: yay finally done. Free moneyz.


----------



## jellythecake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14735949*
> This umemployment insurace sheet never ends -___-
> 
> Edit: yay finally done. Free moneyz.


Congrats lolz.

Me on the other hand... taking a year off and might use some of the saved money for a new rig so I can play BF3


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I usually don't have money issues unless my wife goes shopping.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14736961*
> I usually don't have money issues unless my wife goes shopping.


we'd have never guessed that especially with a forum name like that







i never have money issues because i never spend money, and when i decide i will, i usually spend months researching the item i plan to buy..


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14732004*
> Yep. Go to profile.ea.com and sign in. You'll be able to choose your default persona from the list which should show up for your soldier in battlelog, for now anyway. There should be a place to create a new soldier in BF3, but my "Higgins" persona is listed under "battlefield" so i'm assuming I can just use that for all future battlefield games.


Do you have to have it preordered for the field to show up? I am not seeing where I can create a BF3 Persona.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14736961*
> I usually don't have money issues unless my wife goes shopping.


Can I be your new wife?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14739418*
> Can I be your new wife?


Hard to afford one let alone two lol. In other news september is almost here!!!


----------



## Lune

Lol

  
 You Tube


----------



## jak3z

1 minute 30 seconds, really ?


----------



## iEATu

Aw I wanna see gameplay


----------



## Blackops_2

I've changed my mind to pre ordering on origin since it's required to play and it includes the early access. Anyone know how to cancel pre-orders at gamestop? I go to my order history the pre order is there but there is no cancel button, guess ill have to contact them?


----------



## dteg

probably and don't they charge you $5 for cancelling preorders??


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14743812*
> probably and don't they charge you $5 for cancelling preorders??


IDK why, it's my decision if i want to cancel from them and get it from someone else i would think i'm within my rights. It's not like the pre order got me in the alpha or gets me early beta access.


----------



## Espair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14743812*
> probably and don't they charge you $5 for cancelling preorders??


They charge you to preorder, when you cancel you get your money back.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espair;14743829*
> They charge you to preorder, when you cancel you get your money back.


well that's just as dumb; what are they charging you for? the privilege of pre-ordering?? i mean its not like you can pre-order at like 6 different stores that DON'T charge you to pre-order


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espair;14743829*
> They charge you to preorder, when you cancel you get your money back.


Didn't realize they charge you to preorder, thats rather ridiculous.


----------



## iLLGT3

Yeah it's $5 down as far as I'm concerned. Probably to judge how many copies will be sent to the store.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14743855*
> well that's just as dumb; what are they charging you for? the privilege of pre-ordering?? i mean its not like you can pre-order at like 6 different stores that DON'T charge you to pre-order


No they don't charge you extra. The minimum you have to pay for a pre-order is $5 and then when the game comes out you pay the remaining amount of money for the game.

As long as you have the receipt you can cancel your pre-order anytime and they give you your money back.

If you don't pick up the game within 48 hours (or something like that) and yours is the only one left then yours will be sold (unless I guess the game is limited edition since they can't sell that after the release date. Though they could take out the CD I guess. Depends what is on the CD).

It would nice if you could cancel the pre-order online but I'd still do it at the store to be safe even if you could cancel online.


----------



## rogueblade

why do people have those ******ed ponies in their avatars? It's almost as bad as or worse than anime


----------



## Blackops_2

Any news on beta release date? I've heard Sept. 11th, 6th, and 4th. I want results


----------



## 98uk

When it's ready.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14744110*
> why do people have those ******ed ponies in their avatars? It's almost as bad as or worse than anime


What's wrong with anime?


----------



## Lune

I think it's time for them to release the system requirements already.... jesus.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14744210*
> I think it's time for them to release the system requirements already.... jesus.


I agree but.. for your Sig rig.. four 580s.. i think you got it covered bud


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14744210*
> I think it's time for them to release the system requirements already.... jesus.


Your rig, your body, and your E-peen are all ready, regardless of the requirements.


----------



## Lune

My friends need the requirements and my entire clan : /


----------



## james8

^lol did you just upgrade?









also you better overclock that 980X to around 5 GHz or get a 2600K and oc it to 5 GHz so your CPU don't bottleneck your GPUs


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14744433*
> My friends need the requirements and my entire clan : /


I don't think the requirements for low/med will be too bad.
Depending on how the game is I should be able to keep AA/AF at 1x, with HBAO [or whatever they have in place of it] off and get a constant 60+ FPS, I get over 100+ in BC2 with those settings.

I'm almost about to say to hell with it and buy a GTX 580.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14744423*
> Your rig, your body, and your E-peen are all ready, regardless of the requirements.


Lol all he needs is 3D surround and it would be perfect, but he already got the regular screens


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14744433*
> My friends need the requirements and my entire clan : /


I think you have enough GPUs for everyone in GSN.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14744615*
> I don't think the requirements for low/med will be too bad.
> Depending on how the game is I should be able to keep AA/AF at 1x, with HBAO [or whatever they have in place of it] off and get a constant 60+ FPS, I get over 100+ in BC2 with those settings.
> 
> I'm almost about to say to hell with it and buy a GTX 580.


You wont need it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14744631*
> Lol all he needs is 3D surround and it would be perfect, but he already got the regular screens


3D is terrible.


----------



## Bluemustang

Pre ordered off origin for 25% off, and thanks to some of the posts in this thread decided on and picked myself up a Thrustmaster T16000m







Wonder how well that'll work on helis though, be testing in bc2.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14745388*
> 3D is terrible.


No itz batter, u just two dee nub


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14745491*
> Pre ordered off origin for 25% off, and thanks to some of the posts in this thread decided on and picked myself up a Thrustmaster T16000m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how well that'll work on helis though, be testing in bc2.


Looks like a nice stick. Not so bad price either.

Have you tried flying with just the keyboard though or do you fail completely lol


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14745538*
> Looks like a nice stick. Not so bad price either.
> 
> Have you tried flying with just the keyboard though or do you fail completely lol


I couldnt fly, but then one time I read someone recommending too invert the mouse when flying.

Now I can do loops in BF2









Simply not enough control using the keyboard only for flying for me, especially when your trying too take down another jet...


----------



## Zackcy

Mouse and keyboard is much better for flying than just keyboard. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14745538*
> Looks like a nice stick. Not so bad price either.
> 
> Have you tried flying with just the keyboard though or do you fail completely lol


I've flown with the mouse/kb on the heli in bc2, havn't tried on any jet/plane games though. Either way I got it for 37 bucks off ebay and it'll add to the fun and immersion


----------



## iEATu

Obviously yours are not.

Keyboard dexterity all the way.


----------



## Zackcy

I can go diagonally with a mouse. Very awkward pushing multiple arrow keys. Just use the mouse.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14745564*
> I couldnt fly, but then one time I read someone recommending too invert the mouse when flying.
> 
> Now I can do loops in BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply not enough control using the keyboard only for flying for me, especially when your trying too take down another jet...


this, kb+m is hard when following other jets. anyways i picked up a 3d Pro joystick, paid $15 on ebay.. should be shipped sometime this week and then i can begin the jet ownage


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14745522*
> No itz batter, u just two dee nub


3D for movies once in 5 months? Maybe...

3D for gaming every day? LOL no way. I wouldn't play in 3D even if you gave me 500$


----------



## customcomputerftw

hey anyone here i can max out bf3 with a 9800gx2 @ 1200 lol


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14745785*
> 3D for movies once in 5 months? Maybe...
> 
> 3D for gaming every day? LOL no way. I wouldn't play in 3D even if you gave me 500$


lol what do you have against playing games in 3D. It would be awesome.


----------



## Ishinomori

3D in surround is pointless FYI...

The glasses block out the advantage of having peripheral vision!!

Rofl


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14746988*
> 3D in surround is pointless FYI...
> 
> The glasses block out the advantage of having peripheral vision!!
> 
> Rofl


then buy 3D contact lenses?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14747005*
> then buy 3D contact lenses?


Maybe get some lube for your wallet, before you rape it?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14747036*
> Maybe get some lube for your wallet, before you rape it?


lol they don't exist anyways.. i doubt many people would buy them even if they did though..


----------



## Yukss

when they release the beta ???? omg this waiting is a suffering for me... i already preorder on origen


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14745869*
> lol what do you have against playing games in 3D. It would be awesome.


It's never going to be IMAX awesome. Even some IMAX movies are horrible. They have to be MADE for 3D to work out well. As for gaming: wearing shutter glasses for hours on end will give you a headache. It also dims down the light making the picture not as crisp. It may seem cool for 15 minutes or so but after awhile it'll be annoying. Maybe in 10 years it'll be decent.


----------



## Hawk777th

Took me two days to get my Gun Club coupon. Bout to go try it out!


----------



## Hawk777th

Not working on Origin for BF3.... I put it in and the box just goes blank and no discount is applied?


----------



## labbu63

guuys where should i preorder bf3 from amazon or origin? i really want the amazon dog tags but origin has more stuff.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14747447*
> guuys where should i preorder bf3 from amazon or origin? i really want the amazon dog tags but origin has more stuff.


Checkout http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/pre-order-offers

I'd get Origin for 48hour early access. The only thing that you won't eventually get for free will prob be the Spec Act kit which will be a $5 DLC.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14747497*
> Checkout http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/pre-order-offers
> 
> I'd get Origin for 48hour early access. The only thing that you won't eventually get for free will prob be the Spec Act kit which will be a $5 DLC.


thanks but i decide to just spend the extra 60 dollars on a P67 mobo from here for under 120


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14747694*
> thanks but i decide to just spend the extra 60 dollars on a P67 mobo from here for under 120


I'm curious why you went with P67 instead of Z68?

P67 boards are already dated and will have relatively no support at all. At least with the Z68, if something happens to it in the near future, it's much more likely to be fixed at a much higher rate since these boards didn't come out too long ago.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;14747853*
> I'm curious why you went with P67 instead of Z68?
> 
> P67 boards are already dated and will have relatively no support at all. At least with the Z68, if something happens to it in the near future, it's much more likely to be fixed at a much higher rate since these boards didn't come out too long ago.


well p67 boards are cheaper than a Z68 board and i feel that i do not need the features of a Z68 board as going sandy will be my last upgrade (sadly) throughout the next 4 years...


----------



## little_ninjai

I just ugraded my pc soley to play this game. Who wants my old cpu q9650!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;14747853*
> I'm curious why you went with P67 instead of Z68?
> 
> P67 boards are already dated and will have relatively no support at all.


LOL WHAT?!?!

Z68 is the EXACT SAME (1155 chipset) except with 2 added features which are pointless to most.

1) SSD caching from HDD to make stuff load faster if you put your games on a HDD and have SSD as a boot. My problem with this is most SSD's are used as a boot drive and will last very long as one but using it as a HDD Cache will cause WAY WAY more Writes/reads/re-writes which will diminish life of SSD by a significant amount.

2) Ability to use the built in "video card" on your i5/i7 of sorts which is only useful if you want to encode stuff with as your use your discreet card other things, no reason for this as far as gaming as goes.

Please do your research before you throw around words like "dated" and "no support". People come to these forums looking for help, not misinformation.

P67 & Z68 *both* support the coming Ivy-bridge from Intel. Dated? I think not sir.

/rant

Side note: Just got back from PAX and not one interesting piece of battlefield news or anything. Dice wasn't there, just some guy maintaining the Alpha build server and PS3 co-op demo (Which was impressive for ps3 but still not Caspian Border) so I guess I'm waiting like the rest of your obsessive bastards. Come on open beta, COME TO PAPA!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14747388*
> Not working on Origin for BF3.... I put it in and the box just goes blank and no discount is applied?


maybe it does not work for preorders?


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14747388*
> Not working on Origin for BF3.... I put it in and the box just goes blank and no discount is applied?


The code doesn't work for pre-orders 99% of the times, you gotta go to the live chat support and ask nicely (and try to get a girl) to give you a new coupon that works for pre-orders.


----------



## Hawk777th

Oh dandy. I have the worst luck with EA support lol.


----------



## jak3z

Hey give it a try ^_^


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14748043*
> 1) SSD caching from HDD to make stuff load faster if you put your games on a HDD and have SSD as a boot. My problem with this is most SSD's are used as a boot drive and will last very long as one but using it as a HDD Cache will cause WAY WAY more Writes/reads/re-writes which will diminish life of SSD by a significant amount.


LOL WHAT! is right. ..But directed at your post instead. Please stop spreading misinformation about SSDs. Write endurance is NOT AT ALL AN ISSUE with their lifespan.

Please read (and understand) these 2 threads: http://www.overclock.net/ssd/1013672-ssd-endurance-after-900000gb.html http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm

It seems I post this exact response at least 3 times a week. Don't be concerned about writes to your SSDs. Even if you write 20gb a day that's only 7.3 TB a year. A 40gb Intel 320 in the tests above survived 190ish TB before the MWI indicated it was "finished" and since then is up to over 300 TB written and it's still ticking.

You could not possibly wear out (the NAND write cycles) your SSD using it as a cache OR otherwise. Most people write less than 8GB a day - I write about 1.2-1.3GB a day.

Now, back to your regularly scheduled programming. Can't wait for BF3!


----------



## jak3z

So what affordable Joystick you guys would recommend for BF3?
At BC2 I'm a good heli pilot using just the keyboard (I even play wars as apache pilot







)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14749677*
> So what affordable Joystick you guys would recommend for BF3?
> At BC2 I'm a good heli pilot using just the keyboard (I even play wars as apache pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


None, practice with keyboard + mouse and you'll be as good as with joystick.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14749716*
> None, practice with keyboard + mouse and you'll be as good as with joystick.


For that I will use keyboard only. But I want a joystick


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14749716*
> None, practice with keyboard + mouse and you'll be as good as with joystick.


Have you ever tried jets/helis in Battlefield 2 using a joystick? I think not.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;14749758*
> Have you ever tried jets/helis in Battlefield 2 using a joystick? I think not.


I did, and I ended up being as good with mouse + keyboard.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> We have heard the community very loud and clear on this topic - that they want mod tools, we are considering it, back in the studio. The game won't ship with mod tools, but we have heard it. I'm not saying that we're going to do it, I'm saying that we are thinking about it.


source

i know they're talking about xbox but there is a glimpse of light saying we might get mod tools?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quicksync is actually very nice since CUDA encoding produces poor quality and X86 encoding is slow while STREAM is the slowest of all 4.
But who really spends most of their time encoding videos? You can definitely live with out it.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


Have you ever tried jets/helis in Battlefield 2 using a joystick? I think not.


KB/M for heli's and Joystick for jets...

Only way to be!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Kb/m for jets? Heck no......... Kb/m for helis? Only when i'm the gunner lol.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


source

i know they're talking about xbox but there is a glimpse of light saying we might get mod tools?


The comments are always better than the article...

"Actually the human eye can't tell the difference between 30 or 60fps"


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14750483*
> The comments are always better than the article...
> 
> "Actually the human eye can't tell the difference between 30 or 60fps"


all u need is 64kb ram forever.
Bill Gates


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14750483*
> The comments are always better than the article...
> 
> "Actually the human eye can't tell the difference between 30 or 60fps"


Yes, you can tell (at least I can). I can tell the difference between 30, 60, and 60+ (above refresh rate). Why? Its a video game, so you can tell by how smooth the movement is.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


"Actually the human eye can't tell the difference between 30 or 60fps"










You sure you really want to say that?









Fighter pilots can see up to 220fps. Stick a 120hz monitor(not interpolated TVs) next to your 60Hz monitor and play a couple games on each. You will certainly be able to tell the difference the two, assuming the FPS is equal to or greater than 120 of course.


----------



## Lune

Yeah people are just bad







you can see more than 60 fps lol

Smoothness ftw.


----------



## iEATu

I think Pendulum was making fun of the person that said that.


----------



## Pendulum

That was a quote from a comment from the link a couple pages back, not from me. Lol
There is a _very_ big difference between 30 and 60 FPS to me, just playing an Xbox 360 game at 30 FPS was bad enough for me to return the POS.









It's just as bad as the tessellation announcement they had for BF3 on some Xbox forum, several people said "tessellation just makes the map and objects look smooth and flat."


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


The comments are always better than the article...

"Actually the human eye can't tell the difference between 30 or 60fps"











Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You sure you really want to say that?









Fighter pilots can see up to 220fps. Stick a 120hz monitor(not interpolated TVs) next to your 60Hz monitor and play a couple games on each. You will certainly be able to tell the difference the two, assuming the FPS is equal to or greater than 120 of course.










poopa was too busy staring at his avatar; which i do sometimes, idk why but i just like his avatar..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

If you guys want a good laugh go take a look at bf3 official forum, its troll heaven over there.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/19059509-post.html


beautiful


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Yes, you can tell (at least I can). I can tell the difference between 30, 60, and 60+ (above refresh rate). Why? Its a video game, so you can tell by how smooth the movement is.


well your eyes can tell the difference when it fluctuates between 60 and 30 only when it drops under 30 for a second or 2, thats why people aim for 60 fps because when it drops at stressful points in the game, it won't drop below 30fps therefore wont be noticeable... this is what I hear if i'm wrong go at it lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


That was a quote from a comment from the link a couple pages back, not from me. Lol
There is a _very_ big difference between 30 and 60 FPS to me, just playing an Xbox 360 game at 30 FPS was bad enough for me to return the POS.









It's just as bad as the tessellation announcement they had for BF3 on some Xbox forum, several people said "tessellation just makes the map and objects look smooth and flat."










I know it's not you







but still! gotta love them haha


----------



## VoodooActual

Just found this, an Analysis of the recent 'Caspian Border' map..

  
 Caspian Border Analysis  



 
One thing I noticed at 4:10.. It says AP Shell, so.. Hopefully you can change between Armour Piercing (Heavy Vehicles) High Explosive (Infantry, Light Vehicles, etc), Smoke (Cover) and a coax or something.


----------



## gooface

anyone think origin will offer more pre-order bonuses? I have it pre-ordered but I want to reorder it to have all the new stuff. I heard someone saying at the end of this month they will release the last bonuses.


----------



## Stikes

"Our goal with the BC2 flight mechanics was to create an easy to pickup and fly flight model. We did just that and thus I feel like we succeeded. We achieved what we set out to create, and it was well received by many players who previously could not have a flying experience in Battlefield.

The flight physics are actually a great example of why BF3 is a sequel to BF2 and part of the Core Battlefield Franchise. The prevailing design philosophy of the Battlefield Core has always been Easy to Use, Difficult to Master. Bad Company had greater emphasis on Easy To Use. We're approaching BF3 with an emphasis on Difficult to Master, and that Design Philosophy is prevalent throughout all parts of BF3. I've learned a lot from working on Bad Company, I'm convinced it's possible to maintain the incredibly deep game play of Battlefield without putting off new gamers. And it's incredibly important we keep that depth." ~Dice

There goes my one and only fear from BF3 release. Woot!


----------



## dteg

i thought you had already read that, someone posted it about maybe 20 pages back? dunno can't remember, anyways i'm going to enjoy the flight mechanics in BF3


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


"Our goal with the BC2 flight mechanics was to create an easy to pickup and fly flight model. We did just that and thus I feel like we succeeded. We achieved what we set out to create, and it was well received by many players who previously could not have a flying experience in Battlefield.

The flight physics are actually a great example of why BF3 is a sequel to BF2 and part of the Core Battlefield Franchise. The prevailing design philosophy of the Battlefield Core has always been Easy to Use, Difficult to Master. *Bad Company had greater emphasis on Easy To Use*. We're approaching BF3 with an emphasis on Difficult to Master, and that Design Philosophy is prevalent throughout all parts of BF3. I've learned a lot from working on Bad Company, I'm convinced it's possible to maintain the incredibly deep game play of Battlefield without putting off new gamers. And it's incredibly important we keep that depth." ~Dice

There goes my one and only fear from BF3 release. Woot!


For some reason I keep interpreting that as saying, BC2 flight controls were easy to use. I completely disagree with that. Chopper on PC in BC2 is like trying to fly a boat. 
It's embarrassing to call that an Apache.. They must of stuck an RC motor in that thing, it's so weak.

I hope the controls were just like BF2. I loved the controls in BF2 which allowed you to actually fly a helicopter normally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*









poopa was too busy staring at his avatar; which i do sometimes, idk why but i just like his avatar..


Yeah, I dun goofed there. Consequences will never be the same!
You like it because it's Audrey Hepburn of course!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


For some reason I keep interpreting that as saying, BC2 flight controls were easy to use. I completely disagree with that. Chopper on PC in BC2 is like trying to fly a boat. 
It's embarrassing to call that an Apache.. They must of stuck an RC motor in that thing, it's so weak.

I hope the controls were just like BF2. I loved the controls in BF2 which allowed you to actually fly a helicopter normally.


The apache power is indeed too weak in BC2, and you still see people entering the heli, 2 seconds, barrel roll, dead.


----------



## kcuestag

http://youtu.be/7lg0b6ZkW5U

At minute 2:38 he mentions you'd be safe to max it out with a GTX580 SLI.









Not sure if that's good for me or not.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://youtu.be/7lg0b6ZkW5U

At minute 2:38 he mentions you'd be safe to max it out with a GTX580 SLI.









Not sure if that's good for me or not.










Hopefully he doesnt know what he is talking about


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://youtu.be/7lg0b6ZkW5U

At minute 2:38 he mentions you'd be safe to max it out with a GTX580 SLI.









Not sure if that's good for me or not.










Means you're perfect. 2 6950/70s are equal to 2 580s due to the excellent scaling of Cayman.







You even have more RAM










edit: Sorry, I couldn't help myself, had to make this:


----------



## iEATu

Lol at ignorance of people on those "other" forums









Maybe that person knew what tessellation is but explained it badly...more likely he doesn't lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


The apache power is indeed too weak in BC2, and you still see people entering the heli, 2 seconds, barrel roll, dead.


I think the heli is fine in BC2. It's good for clearing out a base with infantry and if both the pilot and gunner have the alt upgrade you can take out tanks with the hellfire missile.

As long as you don't fly straight all the time you won't die as easily. The AA guns are annoying though but wouldn't be such a problem if more people could actually aim well as gunner.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You sure you really want to say that?









Fighter pilots can see up to 220fps. Stick a 120hz monitor(not interpolated TVs) next to your 60Hz monitor and play a couple games on each. You will certainly be able to tell the difference the two, assuming the FPS is equal to or greater than 120 of course.


He doesn't need 120fps. Even at 85hz, there is a massive difference


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://youtu.be/7lg0b6ZkW5U

At minute 2:38 he mentions you'd be safe to max it out with a GTX580 SLI.









Not sure if that's good for me or not.










He was talking ot an Nvidia guy and they showed a 580 AS he said that, what a suck up lol

I call BS









64 player huge maps flying with EVERYTHING on High is going to require more then 2x 580's in my opinion.

BUT I guess we have to wait for open beta this month to find out.


----------



## dteg

as long as my rig can run it at 60+ frames i'll be happy i'm so tired of playing BC2 at 20-30fps


----------



## Zackcy

If I can find a job, I'll get a 7950 or two.

http://twitter.com/#!/repi

Quote:



Highest quality settings have diminishing returns. But important for the future and a minority, including myself!









What is interesting for gamers is what quality/performance*innovation ratio one can get and how that can be balanced for ones preference

Talking about 'maxing' games is not interesting, that just benefits games that have a very low ceiling for scaling (quickly reach max)


Johan anderson, the Rendering Architect at Dice working on the Frosbite engine. He's always tweeting about hooking up multiple 580s and having power outages due to the draw of his testing benches. I think Lune can relate







.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


He was talking ot an Nvidia guy and they showed a 580 AS he said that, what a suck up lol

I call BS









64 player huge maps flying with EVERYTHING on High is going to require more then 2x 580's in my opinion.

BUT I guess we have to wait for open beta this month to find out.


----------



## glycerin256

I am waiting for the game to come out until I get a GFX card. until then, my 275s in SLI are doing just fine.


----------



## Lune

I think the game won't be that demanding >.>


----------



## kcuestag

I may get a 3rd HD6970 deppending on how the BETA runs, I already have enough for half of an HD6970, should have enough for a whole new HD6970 soon.









It all deppends on how the BETA runs actually.









Or I may just save it for 2x HD7970's whenever they come out.


----------



## Lune

New extended gameplay (Caspian)

  
 You Tube  



 

Quote: 
  EOD Bot
- Can be placed on the ground
- Player switches to camera view on EOD Bot
- Capable of Arming/Defusing MCOMS
- Can repair vehicles or torch players/vehicles


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I may get a 3rd HD6970 deppending on how the BETA runs, I already have enough for half of an HD6970, should have enough for a whole new HD6970 soon.









It all deppends on how the BETA runs actually.









Or I may just save it for 2x HD7970's whenever they come out.










You should buy 3x 7970s and give me your 6970s


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think the game won't be that demanding >.>


Says the guy who has 4 GPUs mostly for this game.

I just love poking fun at that







.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm not sure why you guys with single monitors are worried about GPU power when you're running fairly high-end cards.








Back the AA/AF down a bit if need be, after 4x I can't tell a difference, let alone while I'm stabbing people in the face and running for my life.

Just wait until beta arrives before you guys freak out and buy more parts.








Even if my 460 runs the game like crap [which is probably will] I'll be waiting on the next gen of GPUs and CPUs anyways.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I'm not sure why you guys with single monitors are worried about GPU power when you're running fairly high-end cards.








Back the AA/AF down a bit if need be, after 4x I can't tell a difference, let alone while I'm stabbing people in the face and running for my life.

Just wait until beta arrives before you guys freak out and buy more parts.








Even if my 460 runs the game like crap [which is probably will] I'll be waiting on the next gen of GPUs and CPUs anyways.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Will they be selling this separate?


----------



## Zackcy

Amazon pre-orders only I believe.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14753713*
> Will they be selling this separate?


No, that's only for people who bought 20 copies on Origin as gifts.

/sarcasm.


----------



## jak3z

They were given at the gamescom


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Zackcy, are you on Twitter as Zakariya Salad? If so, I saw your tweet at Repi from a while back, agree it's pretty clear what their intentions are.

I just hope they can make it look *good* and run well for PC players who have average machines, as most people just don't have the latest CPUs/GPUs. Eye candy is great and all, but I'd rather have a good community with lots of players.

And until there is a beta and some benchmarks, we don't really know.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14753859*
> Zackcy, are you on Twitter as Zakariya Salad? If so, I saw your tweet at Repi from a while back, agree it's pretty clear what their intentions are.
> 
> I just hope they can make it look *good* and run well for PC players who have average machines, as most people just don't have the latest CPUs/GPUs. Eye candy is great and all, but I'd rather have a good community with lots of players.
> 
> And until there is a beta and some benchmarks, we don't really know.


I agree totally the game isn't gonna be fun if their isn't a lot of people that can play it.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14753859*
> I just hope they can make it look *good* and run well for PC players who have average machines, as most people just don't have the latest CPUs/GPUs. Eye candy is great and all, but I'd rather have a good community with lots of players.
> 
> And until there is a beta and some benchmarks, we don't really know.


I hope so also, I've got the resources for quad SLI 580s, but I'm not upgrading my rig at this moment just to play one game with more eye candy.








I hope the game looks good and is optimized well, unlike Metro 2033 for example.

Hopefully we'll get some news on the beta in a few days.









Edit: Damn did I say "hope" enough?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14753972*
> I agree totally the game isn't gonna be fun if their isn't a lot of people that can play it.


I think plenty of people will be able to play it, but since the first trailers for BF3 were released, the PC community has been blown away by how awesome it looks.

DICE need to ensure that the *vast* majority of players can achieve graphical settings *approaching* what was seen in the trailers. If not, there will be a lot of bad feeling.

DICE spouting off about how people will need to build really awesome rigs to get the full effect of BF3 is great, and encouraging for the PC building community, but they also need to reassure all the non-enthusiasts that they will be looked after as well.

This is something I haven't really seen yet.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14753991*
> I hope so also, I've got the resources for quad SLI 580s, but I'm not upgrading my rig at this moment just to play one game with more eye candy.


Quad 580's? Sheesh!

Save those moneys for Kepler


----------



## djriful

I think we should get rid of screens. Shade up the rooms windows paint one wall white paint. Buy some wide res projectors. Enjoy big screen

Sry typing on iPhone failed.


----------



## Raptor_Jesus

subbing


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14753859*
> Zackcy, are you on Twitter as Zakariya Salad? If so, I saw your tweet at Repi from a while back, agree it's pretty clear what their intentions are.
> 
> I just hope they can make it look *good* and run well for PC players who have average machines, as most people just don't have the latest CPUs/GPUs. Eye candy is great and all, but I'd rather have a good community with lots of players.
> 
> And until there is a beta and some benchmarks, we don't really know.


I feel stalked :|

Yes, that is my full name, however my twitter is Zackcy.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14754069*
> I think we should get rid of screens. Shade up the rooms windows paint one wall white paint. Buy some wide res projectors. Enjoy big screen


I played BF2 for a few days on a Projector, nothing comes close to a monitor, something feels off about a projector. Not sure if it was Visual Lag or what but it didn't feel right. Might be I just enjoy playing on a desk, its more comfortable. Also I'd rather have the pixel density of a 1080p screen a few feet from me then say 10 or 15 feet away, if that make sense.

I do enjoy it for Halo Parties and other social gatherings though due to screen size.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Sorry I know this info was posted but I don't feel like doing a ton of back reading. Just got the 25% coupon from gun club, does it work for the pre order, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14754055*
> Quad 580's? Sheesh!
> 
> Save those moneys for Kepler


isnt kepler just a 28nm fermi anyway ???


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14755061*
> isnt kepler just a 28nm fermi anyway ???


With 28nm transistors, you can fit a lot more onto the chip, thus more GPUz POWERZ!!!!!!!!!!!..............(or something like that.....)

At the very least, the price of the current gen GPUs will drop.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14754039*
> DICE spouting off about how people will need to build really awesome rigs to get the full effect of BF3 is great, and encouraging for the PC building community, but they also need to reassure all the non-enthusiasts that they will be looked after as well.
> 
> This is something I haven't really seen yet.


people have 2 choices, upgrade and keep moving like the rest of the world; or go live with the Amish. if they can't afford to upgrade that's one thing, if they *choose* not to upgrade well then they're stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus;14754166*
> subbing


sitting on the toilet! lol that was one stupid video (im talking about his avatar btw)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14754358*
> I feel stalked :|
> 
> Yes, that is my full name, however my twitter is Zackcy.


your last name is Salad???


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14755200*
> With 28nm transistors, you can fit a lot more onto the chip, thus more GPUz POWERZ!!!!!!!!!!!..............(or something like that.....)
> 
> At the very least, the price of the current gen GPUs will drop.


how big was the fermi die again???

530mm2

and didnt it cause tsmc some trouble???


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raptor_Jesus;14754166*
> subbing


Took you long enough.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14755351*
> 
> your last name is Salad???


Yes


----------



## Higgins

That's awesome.


----------



## dteg

it's a good thing his parents didn't name him Caesar


----------



## Zackcy

It's pronounced "Salaad" but most people just say Salad.

It's cool though


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14757204*
> it's a good thing his parents didn't name him Caesar


I lol'd

Also, thought i would throw in "You don't make friends with..."

But, we're all friends here!


----------



## Blackops_2

Well i preorderd on Origin to get the 48hrs or whatever it is early access. I was wondering for those who did the same. Besides a order confirmation email, did you all get a email confirming your early access to the beta?


----------



## Zackcy

I have MOH limited. No email.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14757454*
> I have MOH limited. No email.


Weird a friend of mine has the Limited edition and received and email. I have the digital deluxe edition, don't know if thats the same or not. I did get randomly selected for the alpha. I hope it launches Sept. 1-4, that way i can at least play before i have to study for cell bio


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14754361*
> I played BF2 for a few days on a Projector, nothing comes close to a monitor, something feels off about a projector. Not sure if it was Visual Lag or what but it didn't feel right. Might be I just enjoy playing on a desk, its more comfortable. Also I'd rather have the pixel density of a 1080p screen a few feet from me then say 10 or 15 feet away, if that make sense.
> 
> I do enjoy it for Halo Parties and other social gatherings though due to screen size.


I assume playing on the projector is the distance where you sit and the screen. =/ Either way projector image is always blurred and faded or washed out. Unless is a $5000 projector... that may be a different story.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14757402*
> I lol'd
> 
> Also, thought i would throw in "You don't make friends with..."
> 
> But, we're all friends here!


[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM6xVQwIOYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM6xVQwIOYQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM6xVQwIOYQ[/ame[/URL]]
Sorry, had to.

Also no, no early access email or anything.


----------



## BacsiLove

I received an 25% coupon from EA for my birthday and just placed my pre-order. Can't wait =D


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;14757632*
> I received an 25% coupon from EA for my birthday and just placed my pre-order. Can't wait =D


Me too.

Why is this thread suddenly becoming about my last name







?


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm still discussing BF3







. Appears that MOH Digital deluxe edition is Limited edition.. So now i get 4 days early access to beta right


----------



## Lune

Digital is not Limited and pre-ordering gives you 2 days early acccess, same goes for MoH LE


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14757790*
> Digital is not Limited and pre-ordering gives you 2 days early acccess, same goes for MoH LE


Deluxe digital edition, not just the regular digital, the 4 days thing was a corny joke







. Image capture from my origin account has limited edition on the image description just like the BF3 has limited edition on it, so i assume it is the Limited edition.


----------



## labbu63

guys which mobo would you say http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0358107 this one or http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364229 this one


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14757655*
> Me too.
> 
> Why is this thread suddenly becoming about my last name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Cause we lurve you bud!

BF3 Bro's for life!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14758283*
> guys which mobo would you say http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0358107 this one or http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0364229 this one


Common question mate, and one most suited by a new thread, but it has been discussed a number of times, have a search through the forums and see what you can find...

I went with the UD4-B3 as you can tell from my sigrig, purely because the all-black PCB = Sex!


----------



## dteg

well i've got the p8p67 PRO and although i haven't actually put it into work yet, it does look nice and shiny in its box =]


----------



## Pendulum




----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14758378*


BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get out of here man. This is a Battlefield 3 thread!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14758378*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*


Lol...

Just... Lol...


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INeedANewPC;14758418*
> BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Get out of here man. This is a Battlefield 3 thread!


Pen loves BF3 like the rest of us, hes just havin a jab there.

Good find man, hilarious!


----------



## Hawk777th

Got EA to issue me a 20% off code! I am preordered and ready!


----------



## Monkmachine

Some stats for you-

This is the 3rd highest post count and the 6th most viewed thread in the PC Games section and the game hasn't even been released!!! The hype around BF3 is massive!

I can't wait! 6 years I've been waiting for this game!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14754358*
> I feel stalked :|


Don't flatter yourself lol. I was looking at replies to one of Repi's tweets saw Zackcy, and your name is was right there. Apologies if you didn't like me linking it here, but it's on your public Twitter account, so anyone could make the same connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dteg*
> people have 2 choices, upgrade and keep moving like the rest of the world; or go live with the Amish. if they can't afford to upgrade that's one thing, if they choose not to upgrade well then they're stupid.


I think you are missing my point. Of course people have to upgrade eventually, but if the game doesn't run well and look good on a range of hardware, it will come at the expense of the community. And, frankly, I'd rather have a good BF3 community than a tech demo played by a handful of enthusiasts because mid-range hardware can't cope.

I know DICE have positioned BF3 as a game people will upgrade their PCs to play, and I am sure they will, but DICE need to make sure the experience on lesser machines is good too.

Upgrade or die just isn't a good enough response, imo.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14759015*
> Got EA to issue me a 20% off code! I am preordered and ready!


Told ya


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks!


----------



## Blackops_2

In a couple of trailers it looks as though they've changed reticles in the russian Red dot optic. Anyone know if thats a feature to change reticles of the optics? I'm rather against it because it looks and emulates Cod in that instance.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Pen loves BF3 like the rest of us, hes just havin a jab there.

Good find man, hilarious!


Oh Okay. I suspect that much. I wanted to see what he would say


----------



## kcuestag

Just got this BF3 Banner done;










Thoughts?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just got this BF3 Banner done;










Thoughts?










Great job probably a good example of the requirements for BF3 also lol. Again very nice.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14760909*
> Just got this BF3 Banner done;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


Very nice. And serious. Any banners I've done tend to end up a bit...well... goofy.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Interesting article on Ars Technica about what BF3 needs to steal from MW3 and vice versa.

Linkage.


----------



## Blackops_2

I agree with some points, but the more this comparison gets drawn up the more it concerns me. Fact of the matter is they're two different games that will always appeal to two different crowds of FPS gamers, other than being just that (a FPS) they don't have much in common. One is a teamwork based fused with some realism and graphical quality that is unseen. While the other is a rehashed POS arcade shooter that has been doing the same thing for almost 6 years now.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Just got this BF3 Banner done;










Thoughts?










I dont know, looks a little too clustered. Maybe if you only left he most important pieces...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I agree with some points, but the more this comparison gets drawn up the more it concerns me. Fact of the matter is they're two different games that will always appeal to two different crowds of FPS gamers, other than being just that (a FPS) they don't have much in common. One is a teamwork based fused with some realism and graphical quality that is unseen. While the other is a rehashed POS arcade shooter that has been doing the same thing for almost 6 years now.


I agree that they shouldn't be directly compared, because they are too different. Still, the comparisons in the articles seem to be more about extraneous factors such as marketing, and dedicated servers and I broadly agree with him. Except for the Steam thing. I don't care about that too much.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I agree that they shouldn't be directly compared, because they are too different. Still, the comparisons in the articles seem to be more about extraneous factors such as marketing, and dedicated servers and I broadly agree with him. Except for the Steam thing. I don't care about that too much.


Yeah i just was speaking my own opinion about the whole comparison in general. The article did compare good points that really didn't involve gameplay. I do think it should be on steam. Sure i pre-ordered from origin for all the goods, but i'd still rather it be run through steam.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


...but i'd still rather it be run through steam.


That's my feelings about it. I'd prefer it to be on Steam, but if it ain't, I'm not going to go on a boycott or anything.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's my feelings about it. I'd prefer it to be on Steam, but if it ain't, I'm not going to go on a boycott or anything.


Same here it's not going to stop me from playing the game, but as we all know there will be a couple of emotional extremist that will boycott...until they play it at a friends house lol.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

From Twitter:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Repi*

@SpasmaticFlow I'm confident the Recon has enough options in CQB that having 1 hit kill Bolts is both overkill and imbalanced. Why take any other?


That makes me happy. I hate any one hit kill that isn't a headshot or the result of an explosion.


----------



## T3beatz

Just read through the last few pages of this thread, for some reason I haven't been getting my email updates... I'll have to look into that.

Anywho, back to the graphics topic people were talking about, I watched the video with the guy saying that having two GTX 580's would be safe... And then someone posted that they didn't think they would?? (not in those exact words). Why wouldn't a GTX 580 sli system be safe? That would be crazy for it not to be, a single one should run the game on high settings, a dual GPU system of that caliber should MAX everything out with very high frames.

I don't know if it's just me, but I think a lot of guys are hyping the system specs required for this game a little too much, to the point of Super overkill. To even think that you will need more than two high end GPU's for this game is just ridiculous. There is a big difference between being a enthusiast and a gamer.

Gamers play with what they need, the can have a mid range system, run the latest games at 40-50+ or even 50-60+ frames with no problems, while spending the least amount of $$. Enthusiast, can't settle for good enough, they have to have the best, even though 2 years from now most of what they purchased will be outdated and a $200 dollar mid-range card will out do the card they paid $600 bucks for, but hey, it's their money.

Gamers should not let enthusiast cloud there minds with overspending and needless purchases. I know there is the enthusiast inside of all of us, minus the money to get the things we would like to buy, but try not to mix up the things we want with things we need.

You can run a game with 4xAA and No V-Sync and have 40-50frames, Then crank it up to 8xAA and V-Sync on and your frames can drop to less than 30. And for most of us the difference in the two settings is barley even visible (not worth the performance hit).

on another note, just browsing around found this guy, on youtube who has a pretty good mid-range system and BF3 looks to be running pretty good on a single 6870, I know this is the alpha, and you can't tell what his graphics are set at, or what his FPS are.

Removed Vid...

The 6870 is one (if not the best) of the best Price/Performance Cards on the market, aside from it's little brother/sister the 6850. (Not saying this just because I have one) lol, it's true.
so if your looking to get similar performance or better a single 6870, or equal card will be fine, Crossfire or SLI will yield even better performance I would expect.
T.J.


----------



## Inverse

Okay~ so I want to get this game with a discount and I can do that on Direct2Drive if I preorder there, but I want the Origin preorder bonuses and the 48 hour~ so was wondering if anyone has any tips to get a discount off of EA for Origin that I could use. A code, or any kind of technique or site I could go to? 15-20% would be hot, but I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

T3Beatz, if I'm correct, the NDA applies to the vid you have posted. I would edit it out or the mods will do that for ya.

[EDIT] I agree with what you have typed though. Especially the difference between gamer and enthusiast, and why it's important that BF3 caters to 'gamers'.


----------



## T3beatz

Oh, just removed it... Yeah, There is gonna be a reduction in Enthusiast, especially with the world economy! lol


----------



## Blackops_2

I ran alpha maxed at 1920x1080 with my 470 on highest settings. That being said the alpha is unfinished so to speak and it's apparent that it's unfinished. But FB2 is supposed to be extremely optimized so..


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I ran alpha maxed at 1920x1080 with my 470 on highest settings. That being said the alpha is unfinished so to speak and it's apparent that it's unfinished. But FB2 is supposed to be extremely optimized so..


that makes me confident that my system will be able to max it out...btw just had number 4 off the KFC menu, so good!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I watched the video with the guy saying that having two GTX 580's would be safe... And then someone posted that they didn't think they would??


That was me, I was commenting about the Vram on the card they showed. 1536 MB.

2x 580's on a single display, I'm sure you'll be fine but that seems like a low Vram as Alpha used 1.3ish and that was a smaller map with only 32 players (And without jets and heli's) and on LOW settings.

Were not sure if 2x 580's will hold you through on MAX settings (but probable) but I sure as hell bet 1.5 GB Vram won't.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

I ran the alpha fine with an i-750/5850 at stock settings and it looked and played fine.

Honestly though, it was an Nvidia sponsored event with an Nvidia rep conducting the interview.

Why would they _not_ at some point try to assert that two of their most expensive GPUs would be the best to run one of the most anticipated PC launches this year?


----------



## snow cakes

^^^^

agreed


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


That was me, I was commenting about the Vram on the card they showed. 1536 MB.

2x 580's on a single display, I'm sure you'll be fine but that seems like a low Vram as Alpha used 1.3ish and that was a smaller map with only 32 players (And without jets and heli's) and on LOW settings.

Were not sure if 2x 580's will hold you through on MAX settings (but probable) but I sure as hell bet 1.5 GB Vram won't.


Maybe, Maybe not... but this is on MAX settings, most gamers will not play on max. 4-8AA no V-Sync, will probably be optimal for most people, and also the other settings like HBAO, etc can be enabled or disabled... (if they are in this game).

again, I'm not trying to say we all don't want to be able to run the game at max settings, and just because we can't afford to, we want to drag the guys that can down with us... I'm saying that for the average gamer, with a mid range system you should be able to have great graphics, and the difference between the high end settings and the settings we can afford to run may not be worth the price difference for most.


----------



## glycerin256

If my 2x 275 GTX in SLI run this at 60 FPS on High im gonna laugh my A$$ off. but they probably won't.

But for once it would be nice to see a game with the DX11 visuals anyway. Maybe i'll upgrade... we'll see...


----------



## Higgins

Like repi posted on his twitter. Being able to "max" a game is not important. As long as it runs comfortably on decent software, with headroom to crank up the settings further, there is no reason anyone should complain. The alpha, even on apparently low/medium settings looked almost as good as BC2 except for textures, and it ran perfectly for me.

I think everyone needs to stop talking about whether or not their rig will run it ALL MAXED OUT BRO. If you can max BC2, you'll be able to run BF3 at decent settings if not high/maxed, but we don't know the specifics. Use BC2 as a benchmark if you must, but please stop asking about rig performance for BF3 because *no one knows*.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14763588*
> If my 2x 275 GTX in SLI run this at 60 FPS on High im gonna laugh my A$$ off. but they probably won't.
> 
> But for once it would be nice to see a game with the DX11 visuals anyway. Maybe i'll upgrade... we'll see...


trade you x2 580's for your subaru?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14764182*
> Use BC2 as a benchmark if you must, but please stop asking about rig performance for BF3 because *no one knows*.


You know, I don't think I've ever seen so many cases of hardware anxiety from a game lol. And I speak as a sufferer.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14764182*
> snip.


^ This
People are like "zomg I need to run my game with 32x antialiasing, and 16x af."
I'd say 4x aa/af are just fine in terms of eyecandy, I've used 32x AA in BFBC2 and saw NO difference between it and 8x AA, or even 4x in certain areas.

The same can be applied to HBAO, IMO. A little bit of extra eyecandy for 30% cut in performance. Is the performance hit worth it? No, especially if you start dipping under 60FPS.

I have a GTX 460 for Pete's sake, and I have no worries about running the game smooth.


----------



## dteg

i've got 1 2GB 6950 and i'd like another one just for my e-peen and because i think they'll last quite a long time. as for running BF3 i'm probably going to turn off v-sync and AA and AF anyways, even if my pc can run the game with them on over 60fps; i could honestly care less about "is my pc gonna run it?"


----------



## Blackops_2

I like to run a game at high settings or better and most of the time max. This game while being a great game also has the visual aspect of appeal like crysis... i want to run it maxed







Although 2x to 4x AA is all that is really needed at 1920x1080 if i can i will run it 32AA and 16AF. BC2 runs absolutely great completely maxed out at 1920x1080, FB2 seems to be just as optimized. I see a single 580 being enough @ 1920x1080 or lower.


----------



## snow cakes

soo what classes will you guys be jumping into and trying out first?

im usually sniper, but i'm gunna try out the support class


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14764293*
> trade you x2 580's for your subaru?


It doesn't really look like that now. It's my track car.










And no deal. Can't give up Tara. BF3 is not THAT important.

Here's a vid of on track time... http://youtu.be/V3pFIfcmuLw?hd=1


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14763090*
> That was me, I was commenting about the Vram on the card they showed. 1536 MB.
> 
> 2x 580's on a single display, I'm sure you'll be fine but that seems like a low Vram as Alpha used 1.3ish and that was a smaller map with only 32 players (And without jets and heli's) and on LOW settings.
> 
> Were not sure if 2x 580's will hold you through on MAX settings (but probable) but I sure as hell bet 1.5 GB Vram won't.


200-300 of that was from Windows Aero. I killed Aero and my poor little 1G 460s I tested it on went from 988MB to ~700.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14764295*
> You know, I don't think I've ever seen so many cases of hardware anxiety from a game lol. And I speak as a sufferer.


Crysis 1. That is all.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14764547*
> soo what classes will you guys be jumping into and trying out first?
> 
> im usually sniper, but i'm gunna try out the support class


Support all the way. My favourite in BF2 and my favourite in alpha.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14764734*
> Crysis 1. That is all.












Touche, turtle.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14764547*
> soo what classes will you guys be jumping into and trying out first?
> 
> im usually sniper, but i'm gunna try out the support class


Considering Sniping has gone back to BF2 ways at least on classic mode.. i see a lot of people that loved sniping in BC2 getting mad. But i sniped in BF2 also. I'm going assault, by far looks the best. Sniper and Support look a little off... maybe even over done. I mean the support is sporting rambo style ammo belts around him along with dish washing gloves


----------



## jak3z

I'm going medic or engi 100%


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Engi and Medic here also, unless you consider pilot as being a class.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Rambo medics should be interesting.


----------



## jak3z

So..... saying medic attracts spam bots to post in your thread? LOL


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14764864*
> lol what?


Don't quote spammers, edit your post.

Just wait for a mod or a high rep member to come by.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14764751*
> Support all the way. My favourite in BF2 and my favourite in alpha.


Same here. Support has been my favourite class since 2142.

I loved that damn M249 and the suppression mechanic in the alpha too.

However I think this kit will be awesome for recon:

-MK11 with iron sight/x4 scope
-Silenced pistol (not too bothered/dont know enough about pistols yet)
-Laser designator (SOFLAM)

Using the SOFLAM to paint targets for a jets/attack planes/choppers( ?)/infantrys guided missles (javelin?) will hopefully be like a personal air strike, but the air strike will be deployed by a team mate doing the firing instead of some benevolent AI.

Should make for some interesting play and make it easier for ground forces and jets to coordinate attacks better.


----------



## jak3z

M249 + 4x Acog + Bipod = Ownage defending ^_^
In the alpha trial I once did 31-4 with that lol


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14765330*
> M249 + 4x Acog + Bipod = Ownage defending ^_^
> In the alpha trial I once did 31-4 with that lol


I actually found the ACOG unusable with the M249 tbh.

However, I think it was due to my style of play.

I would bi-pod up and literally just fire the thing non stop till the 200 round belt finished. Sweeping across the map from enemy position to enemy position.

Then I would reload and do it again









With the suppression mechanic, actually putting rounds in your enemies general direction really made a difference. Especially 200 of them


----------



## doomlord52

Its too bad the MG3 isnt coming back - that thing would be amazing with suppression


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14765501*
> Its too bad the MG3 isnt coming back - that thing would be amazing with suppression


Good 4 seconds of suppression than that clip will be empty due to its high ROF.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14765545*
> Good 4 seconds of suppression than that clip will be empty due to its high ROF.


There's a perk to give you double clip size. SAW with 200 rounds?

Hell yes. Suppress all day.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766008*
> There's a perk to give you double clip size. SAW with 200 rounds?
> 
> Hell yes. Suppress all day.


I remember a perk for more ammo but no double clip size. At least i hope.. standard Belt fed box mag for the SAW is usually 200rds. Going up against a gunner with 400rds would be miserable.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14766038*
> I remember a perk for more ammo but no double clip size. At least i hope.. standard Belt fed box mag for the SAW is usually 200rds. Going up against a gunner with 400rds would be miserable.


Really? I can't remember.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14766038*
> I remember a perk for more ammo but no double clip size. At least i hope.. standard Belt fed box mag for the SAW is usually 200rds. Going up against a gunner with 400rds would be miserable.


Standard size in the game was 100 rounds as far as I can remember.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Spot the win/fail at 22 seconds in this vid:

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE1scruJ8eA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE1scruJ8eA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE1scruJ8eA[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Vorgier

Is that a revolver with an ACOG scope?


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766255*
> Is that a revolver with an ACOG scope?


You win the cookie









Win or fail?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14766177*
> Spot the win/fail at 22 seconds in this vid:


When I was @ PAX, the Line to sign up for the tourney and the % of people that actually got to play made it really pointless for a majority, Suprised they just didn't let people freeplay on them all day.

If only the BF Dev's weren't in Switzerland at the time we would have gotten Caspian Border.

Also, no MW3 @ PAX, not that I like it but it seemes some AAA titles are making less, if no, apperiance at PAX lately. Feels like its heading for a more Indy games Expo vs E3 = AAA titles. I like.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14766271*
> You win the cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Win or fail?


Total Fail. Way too much recoil to use effectively.

But who knows.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766255*
> Is that a revolver with an ACOG scope?


I doubt it. It's probably a laser designator attachment or similar.


















He's engineer and this looks like a Javelin or other RPG:


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14766478*
> I doubt it. It's probably a laser designator or similar.


lolwut. That doesn't even make sense, and it definitely is a revolver with a scope on it.

And that launcher looks to be the Stinger.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766534*
> lolwut. That doesn't even make sense, and it definitely is a revolver with a scope on it.
> 
> And that launcher looks to be the Stinger.


+1

 definately a revolver.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Sniping with a revolver for the win.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766534*
> lolwut. That doesn't even make sense, and it definitely is a revolver with a scope on it.
> 
> And that launcher looks to be the Stinger.


You might be right. I think it's actually recons that get the laser designator, right?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14766566*
> You might be right. I think it's actually recons that get the laser designator, right?


They are giving the recon the SOFLAM back that was in BC1, the laser designated missile. Not sure if its going to be controllable or not after it fires off.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14766637*
> They are giving the recon the SOFLAM back that was in BC1, the laser designated missile. Not sure if its going to be controllable or not after it fires off.


The SOFLAM is used to locate and designate critical enemy targets for destruction using laser guided ordnance.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Any screenshots/videos of SOFLAM in action? (from BF3 of course)

edit: EA's MoH did it this way:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmvCUWUbGEk[/ame]


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14766829*
> Any screenshots/videos of SOFLAM in action? (from BF3 of course)


No. But if I would have to make a guess it would probably play out something like this, but in a tank.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U5QofCGbiA&feature=player_detailpage[/ame]


----------



## iEATu

Why would you need to control a homing missle lol









Didn't DICE say there wouldn't be attachments for pistols?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14767701*
> Why would you need to control a homing missle lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't DICE say there wouldn't be attachments for pistols?


*missile









Well according to this article, pistols are not customizable.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireAroundTheBrim;14767778*
> *missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well according to this article, pistols are not customizable.


dammit lol I always spell that wrong


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14767868*
> dammit lol I always spell that wrong


it's ok, we're used to you failing


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14768065*
> it's ok, we're used to you failing


lol what other fails have I committed?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14768137*
> lol*,* what other fails have I committed?


----------



## Stikes

30 hours till the start of "Sometime in September"


----------



## PoopaScoopa

RO2 beta is out so I'll finally have something to play till BF3 beta.









Apparently that could be a red dot or long eye relief scope btw.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14768830*
> 30 hours till the start of "Sometime in September"


I'm just going to imagine it starts this weekend so i have something to look forward to lol


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14769097*
> I'm just going to imagine it starts this weekend so i have something to look forward to lol


i hope some members will will reply to me so i can get my parts by then....


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14769209*
> i hope some members will will reply to me so i can get my parts by then....


Reply to what?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14769232*
> Reply to what?


my pm's sadly its been 3 days and they ahve not


----------



## BacsiLove

I hope EA surprises us all with a beta release on September 1st *finger crossed*


----------



## Ishinomori

Just thought I'd bring it up with all those who talk about "maxing" BF3...

You guys realize that the term maxed could very well constitute triple-wide gaming resolution or even 5 screens in portrait mode for Eyefinity...

There are that many high-end rigs getting around that have resolutions far exceeding that of 1080p, or even 1600p for the 30" monitors, that "maxed" could very well mean 7560x1600 32x CSAA 16x AF and uber-sampling + HBAO + whatever other futureproofing settings they have in game...

So when someone says "play it maxed" dont assume they are talking the measly 1080p from yesteryear...

/rant


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Just thought I'd bring it up with all those who talk about "maxing" BF3...


/AGREE!!

I can't imagine if BF3 has Super-Sampling, nothing today could MAX it, let alone adding in triple-screen gaming.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

FYI: beyond 4XAA @ 1600P is nearly impossible to notice any difference as [H] tested.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14770316*
> FYI: beyond 4XAA @ 1600P is nearly impossible to notice any difference as [H] tested.


1600p is approx double the pixels of 1080p is it not, or close to it...

I can understand the fact that you are only adding 33% real-estate (23" -> 30") while increasing the pixels by ~100% (1080p -> 1600p)
That would suggest a large increase in pixel density, therefore the picture would be more refined, and less AA would be necessary...

That's the conclusion that my logical assumptions bring me to!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Just thought I'd bring it up with all those who talk about "maxing" BF3...

You guys realize that the term maxed could very well constitute triple-wide gaming resolution or even 5 screens in portrait mode for Eyefinity...

There are that many high-end rigs getting around that have resolutions far exceeding that of 1080p, or even 1600p for the 30" monitors, that "maxed" could very well mean 7560x1600 32x CSAA 16x AF and uber-sampling + HBAO + whatever other futureproofing settings they have in game...

So when someone says "play it maxed" dont assume they are talking the measly 1080p from yesteryear...

/rant


Maybe we should redefine it as, "System Max Out".
Which means highest settings pertaining to the individual owner PC config.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Just thought I'd bring it up with all those who talk about "maxing" BF3...

You guys realize that the term maxed could very well constitute triple-wide gaming resolution or even 5 screens in portrait mode for Eyefinity...

There are that many high-end rigs getting around that have resolutions far exceeding that of 1080p, or even 1600p for the 30" monitors, that "maxed" could very well mean 7560x1600 32x CSAA 16x AF and uber-sampling + HBAO + whatever other futureproofing settings they have in game...

So when someone says "play it maxed" dont assume they are talking the measly 1080p from yesteryear...

/rant


Good point my friend.

Could mean so many different things, everyone just chill till the game hits or at least beta.


----------



## olliiee

Thoughts on 1 vs 2 GB of Vram? I heard the Alpha used over 1GB at 1080p. Could this be legit or just shenanigans?


----------



## Invert_Panda

Definitely 2GB all games basically use more then 1GB of VRAM.


----------



## jak3z

I got 1GB and I can say that I could use a few more ram in some games at 1080p


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Thoughts on 1 vs 2 GB of Vram? I heard the Alpha used over 1GB at 1080p. Could this be legit or just shenanigans?


Could be scaling to system specs. Crysis 2 used all of the VRAM no matter how much the card had. The game ran just as smooth on my 570 as it did on a 6970, and outperformed it because Nvidia runs DX11 better. I remember one site conducting a test and showed no performance difference between 1GB and 2GB 1080p for Crysis 2, but at higher resolutions it does make a difference. Play the beta, see your your performance is, and go from there. I'm not running out to buy new hardware just to turn around and sell it in less than three months.


----------



## jak3z

There are quite a lot of methods for texture compression so I guess they will do as the above poster said


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Play the beta, see your your performance is, and go from there. I'm not running out to buy new hardware just to turn around and sell it in less than three months.


Therein lies my issue. I want to build in 3 weeks or so D:

Can't decide what GPU to go with.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda*


Definitely 2GB all games basically use more then 1GB of VRAM.


I can't say I agree with this statement...

The vast majority of games need less then 1gb VRAM, but the same can't be said for future titles...

Future proofing would lean in the direction of 2gb...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Thoughts on 1 vs 2 GB of Vram? I heard the Alpha used over 1GB at 1080p. Could this be legit or just shenanigans?


It's hard to say what the final usage of VRAM will be. I don't think the alpha was the best indicator, seeing as there has no doubt been further optimisation, and the fact that a lot of bells and whistles were disabled.

The beta will give us a much better idea of how BF3 uses your resources.

Either way, 2Gb of VRAM will always be preferable to 1 if only for future-proofing. The only reason you should opt for 1Gb is if the cost difference is prohibitive.

In my stupid opinion.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Therein lies my issue. I want to build in 3 weeks or so D:

Can't decide what GPU to go with.


just get something you KNOW will run the game, try to future proof as much as possible; there's really nothing else you can do...


----------



## Boygor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


It's hard to say what the final usage of VRAM will be. I don't think the alpha was the best indicator, seeing as there has no doubt been further optimisation, and the fact that a lot of bells and whistles were disabled.

The beta will give us a much better idea of how BF3 uses your resources.

Either way, 2Gb of VRAM will always be preferable to 1 if only for future-proofing. The only reason you should opt for 1Gb is if the cost difference is prohibitive.

In my stupid opinion.


At risk of sounding like an idiot - what is VRAM?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boygor*


At risk of sounding like an idiot - what is VRAM?


The amount of RAM on your video card. Video RAM. EG a 1.5Gb GTX580 has 1.5Gb of VRAM.

Also: Don't worry about sounding like an idiot; how would you know if you didn't ask?


----------



## Boygor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


The amount of RAM on your video card. Video RAM. EG a 1.5Gb GTX580 has 1.5Gb of VRAM.


Thanks!


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


just get something you KNOW will run the game, try to future proof as much as possible; there's really nothing else you can do...


2GB 6950 seems a safe bet. CFX if I need more power, sell and upgrade early next year if I want to keep single card.

I just worry Nvidia will run it better or the AMD drivers will be rubbish :/


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys anyone hear anything about the beta yet?


----------



## joarangoe

No.

:'(


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys anyone hear anything about the beta yet?


If they had this thread would be getting 10 posts a minute









Just wait till you see it become very active, then you know something BF related is going down


----------



## Lhino

Lol cool, thanks guys.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


2GB 6950 seems a safe bet. CFX if I need more power, sell and upgrade early next year if I want to keep single card.

I just worry Nvidia will run it better or the AMD drivers will be rubbish :/


well so far from the alpha, and the gamesxom and PAX AMD cards seem to be killing the nvidia cards in performance







however nvidia will catch up eventually i'm sure..


----------



## zefs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


well so far from the alpha, and the gamesxom and PAX AMD cards seem to be killing the nvidia cards in performance







however nvidia will catch up eventually i'm sure..


What? Give me some link, I thought they were only running BF3 on GTX 580.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zefs*


What? Give me some link, I thought they were only running BF3 on GTX 580.


While I can't speak for Dteg or provide links, I can state with accuracy that AMD cards were outperforming their Nvidia counterparts in the alpha. I won't go into detail because of NDA, but it's a fact. Of course, this may have since been rectified.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yes I was getting 85 min FPS with 5970 non overclocked with max settings, including 16 Aniso.. inside the metro it went up to 200 fps a bunch of times.

Nvidia 580 was stuck at 70 FPS



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I don't doubt 30 FPS whatsoever, Nvidia drivers were horrible in Alpha, Really surprised they didn't use AMD since those were fine.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


http://www.gamerlive.tv/article/game...d-3-yeah-right

He was right. 30 fps indeed.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Lol that. Brings up some interesting questions.
1. If the game is "gaming evolved", why does AMD not provide those 32 cards?
2. If its "the way it is meant to be played", there may be still problems on nv cards...
3. *They said, that 64 player conquest is going to be showcased. Why only 32 PC's then?*



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


32x AMD 32x NVD to prove that is does run flawlessly on both?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Although you could have a good point on #2, since the Alpha had so many problems with Nvidia cards, but it did run flawlessly in AMD cards.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just so you know, ATI ran 5 times better than nVidia on the Alpha so maybe it just looked bad on the nVidia cards due to no proper drivers yet.


man he really made me go search for that stuff


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


man he really made me go search for that stuff


You performed admirably, my friend.


----------



## Vorgier

I got 60 fps fine in the Alpha aside from the random fps drops from non optimized drivers and general bugginess of it.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


man he really made me go search for that stuff


Wow.

respect.......


----------



## Blackops_2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEhf92zDreU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Here's a good trailer *TehStranger?* found and posted in his thread. Figured it should be added to the blog.

I hope they will announce beta release date on Sept. 1


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14773999*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEhf92zDreU&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Here's a good trailer *TehStranger?* found and posted in his thread. Figured it should be added to the blog.
> 
> I hope they will announce beta release date on Sept. 1


Epic.


----------



## kcuestag

Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.

They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14774526*
> Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.
> 
> They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


You've got my hopes up, don't dash them.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14774526*
> Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.
> 
> They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


Hardcore data tracking there my friend


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14768176*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> lol*,* what other fails have I committed?
Click to expand...

Oh, I see how it is.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14774526*
> Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.
> 
> They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


Battlelog is also going live again in "september".

September is tomorrow!!!!

*prays*


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14774664*
> Battlelog is also going live again in "september".
> 
> September is tomorrow!!!!
> 
> *prays*


Remember, Lune said the Battlelog site mentioned Sep 1 before it was taken down and changed? It better be the beta announcement! I still think only giving 48 hours to your loyal customers who pre-ordered and especially those who did what they said a year ago and pre-ordered MoH isn't the right way to treat your customers. We realize it's a beta and its going to be buggy, so stop holding out on us.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14774990*
> Remember, Lune said the Battlelog site mentioned Sep 1 before it was taken down and changed? It better be the beta announcement! I still think only giving 48 hours to your loyal customers who pre-ordered and especially those who did what they said a year ago and pre-ordered MoH isn't the right way to treat your customers. We realize it's a beta and its going to be buggy, so stop holding out on us.


Then again, for those who pre-ordered MoH just for the BF3 beta, and ended up not liking the game is their own fault for being suckered in to a small bonus.

I on the other hand really enjoyed the single player in MoH.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14774526*
> Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.
> 
> They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


Holy crap, this thread is MASSIVE!!!







I almost tried to read through it, but gave up around page 200









Anyways... Can't wait to test out my system on the Beta, they better at least give us a date tomorrow.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14775068*
> Then again, for those who pre-ordered MoH just for the BF3 beta, and ended up not liking the game is their own fault for being suckered in to a small bonus.
> 
> I on the other hand really enjoyed the single player in MoH.


It's not even about how good or bad MoH was. A lot of people didn't even play MoH and just bought it for the beta access. It just seems wrong to only give 48hours early access before the general public who didn't even pre-order BF3 either gets to play it too.


----------



## Perdition64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14775198*
> It's not even about how good or bad MoH was. A lot of people didn't even play MoH and just bought it for the beta access. It just seems wrong to only give 48hours early access before the general public who didn't even pre-order BF3 either gets to play it too.


See, I think that doesn't matter. End of the day, they were selling a game, MOH, not beta access to BF3. That was a bonus. I.E an incentive not the main reason to purchase it.

Anyway, trying to choose a graphics card; both twin frozr graphics cards. 570 or 6950 though? Is the extra FPS worth it? I'd also get Dirt 3 AND Deus Ex HR free with the 6950.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14775198*
> It's not even about how good or bad MoH was. A lot of people didn't even play MoH and just bought it for the beta access. It just seems wrong to only give 48hours early access before the general public who didn't even pre-order BF3 either gets to play it too.


Lol poopa don't be a snob, the rest of us want to play it just as bad as the people who pre-ordered MOH, we just didn't want to get stuck with a crap game just for early Beta access









Besides, how does limiting access to open beta make your gaming experience better? it doesn't.


----------



## dteg

i'm not sure how accurate this is, but someone on my clan website posted that the beta has been announced for September 11th

edit: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/112507-13-beta-date-confirmed

edi2: http://www.1up.com/news/battlefield-3-introduces-battle-log-beta-september


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14775318*
> Lol poopa don't be a snob, the rest of us want to play it just as bad as the people who pre-ordered MOH, we just didn't want to get stuck with a crap game just for early Beta access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, how does limiting access to open beta make your gaming experience better? it doesn't.


I didn't even pre-order MoH, I pre-ordered BF3. I don't see how I'm being a snob by feeling shafted with a messily 2 days of early access compared to developers like RO2 or Duke Nukem who know how to treat their customers right. Pre-orders should be given access to the closed beta.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14775362*
> i'm not sure how accurate this is, but someone on my clan website posted that the beta has been announced for September 11th
> 
> edit: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/112507-13-beta-date-confirmed
> 
> edi2: http://www.1up.com/news/battlefield-3-introduces-battle-log-beta-september


Not seeing anything about a beta date on their facebook...


----------



## dteg

me either, which is why i said i'm not sure about it being reliable.. plus if you look at the dates of those articles it would imply people have known for awhile


----------



## GrizzleBoy

I'm pretty sure DICE debunked those 9/11 dates. Cant remember where I saw it though.

Somewhere on the EAUK forums I think.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;14775464*
> I'm pretty sure DICE debunked those 9/11 dates. Cant remember where I saw it though.
> 
> Somewhere on the EAUK forums I think.


i honestly don't think EA would launch it on 9/11 especially not in the US...


----------



## b.walker36

I have a feeling a GPU upgrade is going to be needed, what shall i do lol.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14775473*
> i honestly don't think EA would launch it on 9/11 especially not in the US...


Hell yeah! Kill me some Hajis in memory of 9/11! Die terrorists die! I'm from the internet.jpg


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14775552*
> Hell yeah! Kill me some Hajis in memory of 9/11! Die terrorists die! I'm from the internet.jpg










you make a good point.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14774526*
> Something tells me they'll announce the BETA date tomorrow.
> 
> They always give out the new Information on the first Thursday of every month... That makes it tomorrow 1st.


I agree. Beta announcement tomorrow (midnight maybe?) then more wait


----------



## Tempest001

Thought I'd share this:








who said destruction was nerfed?


----------



## Blackops_2

That's been posted way back..


----------



## Perdition64

Google and Activision in cahoots for Acti's revenge.

http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|ich%20liebe%20Battlefield%203


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perdition64;14775971*
> Google and Activision in cahoots for Acti's revenge.
> 
> http://translate.google.com/#auto|en|ich%20liebe%20Battlefield%203


Those pesky Germans ¬_¬


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14775953*
> Thought I'd share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said destruction was nerfed?


That towers the first thing im going after... every, single, round.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14775953*
> Thought I'd share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said destruction was nerfed?


I'm C4ing the sh*# out of that. I want to see it collapse.


----------



## Zackcy

Kamikaze jet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14776054*
> I'm C4ing the sh*# out of that. I want to see it collapse.


Collapse it on a tank...would be very impressive.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14775953*
> Thought I'd share this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who said destruction was nerfed?


YFW it's the only truly destructible object in the map:


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14776056*
> Kamikaze jet.


Jihad Jet!!!!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14776056*
> Kamikaze jet.


Kamikaze jet with C4 strapped to it so that tower falls on the tank and blows it up and the server crashes under the strain of awesome.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://myona.com/2011/08/27/battlefield-3-beta-coming-dice-engineer/

I want release date..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

The people that irritate me are the ones that take vehicles to jihad them for kills, taking an ATV is one thing, taking a tank, apc, jet, or chopper to kamikaze someone is such stupidity that it should never be done by people.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14777312*
> The people that irritate me are the ones that take vehicles to jihad them for kills, taking an ATV is one thing, taking a tank, apc, jet, or chopper to kamikaze someone is such stupidity that it should never be done by people.


I used to "Jihad Jeep" all the time in bf2, my buddy would use the chopper and we all know the re-spawn rate takes forever for that so yeah, I agree that it's annoying.

Not saying I won't do it though.

<3


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14777521*
> I used to "Jihad Jeep" all the time in bf2, my buddy would use the chopper and we all know the re-spawn rate takes forever for that so yeah, I agree that it's annoying.
> 
> Not saying I won't do it though.
> 
> <3


Then again who am I to judge if I was In a jet and their was someone I couldn't shoot down I'd ram them LOL, kinda just killed my last post.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14777312*
> The people that irritate me are the ones that take vehicles to jihad them for kills, taking an ATV is one thing, taking a tank, apc, jet, or chopper to kamikaze someone is such stupidity that it should never be done by people.


haha lol I love using putting C4 on a chopper and blowing up tanks with it


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14775552*
> Hell yeah! Kill me some Hajis in memory of 9/11! Die terrorists die! I'm from the internet.jpg


*** is hajis? I speak Arabic and that does not ring any bell to me.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14778587*
> *** is hajis? I speak Arabic and that does not ring any bell to me.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=haji


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Man, I seriously am getting desperate over BF3! ::smacks veins:: must... have... battle... field... 333333333333333333333333....


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14778587*
> *** is hajis? I speak Arabic and that does not ring any bell to me.


Sorry, if you are offended by some less than informed or educated people....

From your Avatar, I guess you or Muslim?? Just remember some of the guys on here are still kids, or just act like it...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



@Demize99 Alan Kertz
Honestly cannot believe no one's commented on 1:37 in the Caspian Border Trailer... just after the bot hits the wall.


http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/statu...42910261436416

Look just above the squad team names in red: "*Feed REC*" and the time next to it: "*18:35:38*" which is likely the amount of time that has passed during the round.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14780453*
> http://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/104142910261436416
> 
> Look just above the squad team names in red: "*Feed REC*" and the time next to it: "*18:35:38*" which is likely the amount of time that has passed during the round.


Not sure I get what's being pointed out here







Would that be 18 hours, 35 minutes, and 38 seconds?? Or 18 minutes, 35 seconds, and 38 milliseconds?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons*


Not sure I get what's being pointed out here







Would that be 18 hours, 35 minutes, and 38 seconds?? Or 18 minutes, 35 seconds, and 38 milliseconds?


18 hours in one round? heh, yeah, that's milliseconds.


----------



## dteg

it's got to be the 2nd one, i doubt even the most dedicated BF fanboy would spend 18hours playing ONE round..


----------



## Liquidpain

Is it a crime if I just spent 3.5k on a desk, rig, and monitor, primarily to play this game? Lol!


----------



## iLLGT3

^ hell no

This game is one for the ages!


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Is it a crime if I just spent 3.5k on a desk, rig, and monitor, primarily to play this game? Lol!


Kudos to you bro! I can't afford to spent that much. However, I did purchased a new mobo, cpu and another 6870 in anticipation of this epic game.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I want my beta announcement now!! lol


----------



## glycerin256

Let's stage a no sleep rally. No sleep until they announce the beta!

BEGIN!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Let's stage a no sleep rally. No sleep until they announce the beta!

BEGIN!


I'm with you brother!! now where is my monsters!!


----------



## dteg

well forget you both, i've got calculus on friday...


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I'm with you brother!! now where is my monsters!!


They're in my bed, let me go find them...


----------



## Liquidpain

Lol! I'm trying to set my MOBO up right now.


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone think they'll release beta date release at midnight? It would be awesome if battelog worked at 12:00am


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Anyone think they'll release beta date release at midnight? It would be awesome if battelog worked at 12:00am


I think we will see a beta announcement sometime this week.


----------



## glycerin256

I just reloaded my origin and its installed a new version and it has an option to preload the beta

hold on SS incoming!


----------



## glycerin256

I am just kidding. I can't do that to ya'll. I am sorry.

I am gonna go say some hell marys or whatever (lol)


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I am just kidding. I can't do that to ya'll. I am sorry.

I am gonna go say some hell marys or whatever (lol)


Aww you had me goin till I seen your other post LOL.


----------



## mjpd1983

Don't want to go off topic, but what's the deal with guys having a pony in their avatar, whats this pony business I keep seeing? I'm aware of My Little Pony (my god even the name annoys me) whats the deal boys?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I am just kidding. I can't do that to ya'll. I am sorry.

I am gonna go say some hell marys or whatever (lol)










Whats wrong with you...how could you pull such an unspeakble joke..










Seriously though your the devil








(Logs into origin to check anyways lmao)


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*









Whats wrong with you...how could you pull such an unspeakble joke..










Seriously though your the devil








(Logs into origin to check anyways lmao)


i really did check


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


i really did check










So did I. Checked origin, email, and battlelog...nothing







Maybe i'm becoming too impatient but between the wait for Bulldozer and this, coupled with tests every week for the next month and a half.. i want something positive to look forward too/relieve stress lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Is it a crime if I just spent 3.5k on a desk, rig, and monitor, primarily to play this game? Lol!


Gief specs nao!


----------



## Stikes

OFFICIALLY PUMPED FOR OPEN BETA AND RELEASE!!

Already bought my catheter and a bucket. Time to get real.

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEhf92zDreU.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


18 hours in one round? heh, yeah, that's milliseconds.


Wondered, I couldn't believe anyone would be crazy enough to play one round for 18hrs straight









I still don't really get what you were pointing out... Maybe I'm just a little slow


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14782923*
> OFFICIALLY PUMPED FOR OPEN BETA AND RELEASE!!
> 
> *Already bought my catheter and a bucket. Time to get real.*


If i had enough lines, i'd quote that ****!!


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14782722*
> Gief specs nao!


Updated sig.








I also counted other expenses like a WD Black 650 Gig HDD, My Galant desk from Ikea, etc.

What do you think folks? Am I ready for BF3?!


----------



## Lhino

I am too jealous to answer your question xD. Lol yeah you are ready for anything.


----------



## Yukss

i think we ALL want to see this on origin...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;14783991*
> Updated sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also counted other expenses like a WD Black 650 Gig HDD, My Galant desk from Ikea, etc.
> 
> What do you think folks? Am I ready for BF3?!


God, now I wish I hadn't asked. Nice rig mate. I think you're ready for BF3, BF4, and you'll be ready for Skynet whenever it takes over.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14784017*
> I am too jealous to answer your question xD. Lol yeah you are ready for anything.


It will not be complete until maybe Saturday. I just hope everything works. It's my first rig!








Chewbacca, Up until about 5 months ago, I never really thought about building a rig. THEN I saw BF3 footage and started to plan but I was still on the fence but as soon as I saw the Caspian Border footage, I went straight to newegg.lol


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;14784186*
> It will not be complete until maybe Saturday. I just hope everything works. It's my first rig!


That's a hell of a start









Is anyone else checking their inbox AND spam folders every 5 minutes for a beta invite/announcement?


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14781486*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats wrong with you...how could you pull such an unspeakble joke..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though your the devil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Logs into origin to check anyways lmao)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14781546*
> i really did check


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14781583*
> So did I. Checked origin, email, and battlelog...nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm becoming too impatient but between the wait for Bulldozer and this, coupled with tests every week for the next month and a half.. i want something positive to look forward too/relieve stress lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14784225*
> That's a hell of a start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else checking their inbox AND spam folders every 5 minutes for a beta invite/announcement?


LOL at all the peeps that checked origin. i should never do that again.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14784294*
> LOL at all the peeps that checked origin. i should never do that again.


wut?


----------



## Higgins

I don't know what you guys are talking about, i've been "currently playing" battlefield 3 for a while now.


----------



## Yukss

XD


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14784753*
> XD


nice editing, you shouldnt of put a smiley though.


----------



## Stikes

nice photocrap


----------



## glycerin256

REAL NEWS!

Battleblog #9: Online vehicle warfare refined

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/09/01/battleblog-9-online-vehicle-warfare-refined.aspx
Quote:


> The Battlefield series has always been about the perfect mix of infantry and vehicle warfare. Battlefield 3 is no different. Read on for the full story on our deep vehicle customization and refined gameplay mechanics that will change how you play the game.


Quote:


> Imagine that your tank is hit by an RPG in Battlefield 3. As the first warnings go off, this is your time as Commander of the tank to assess the danger of the situation - do you push on towards your goal regardless, or do you abort and take evasive action? If you back up and take cover, you give yourself a chance to let the vehicle armor recover, just like your soldier heals up when going into cover.
> 
> This is a new feature in Battlefield 3 where lightly damaged vehicles recover their armor after a set amount of time (if kept away from enemy fire). Instead of promoting a gung-ho attitude at all times, this means that the driver who keeps his cool and adapts to any given situation will also be able to keep his vehicle in working order for longer. It is basically our way of giving smart non-Engineers a fighting chance to keep his vehicle in the battle.
> 
> Past a certain damage threshold, vehicles will not recover armor. And with heavy damage comes the horrifying and adrenaline-inducing experience of having one's vehicle disabled. In the case of the tank, it would slow to a crawl. Fire and smoke would signal that it is in dire need of manual repairs, and that it is only a matter of time before it explodes. But here's the beauty of the new system: Its weapons will still be functioning, turning this into a high risk situation that can play out in a number of ways.


Um, I am really leary about how this will actually work out...


----------



## Blackops_2

All these perks and talk about armor regen makes me want to hit whoever had the idea for perks in a battlefield game. Armor regen is about as dumb as the knifebot on CoD. Seriously would've thought they would get rid of that. This game is still going to be battlefield but BC2 put a major crimp on things with it's introduction of perks in to battlefield which are stupid. For the love of God the Abrams better be able to secondary fire and smoke screen.


----------



## Outcasst

Really disappointed about that. And Regenerative health.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Do you equip it with IR flares to avoid missiles, or would you rather take your chances with the fire extinguisher in case you get hit?


so your going to be able to use a fire extinguisher in the jet if you get hit with small fire I'm assuming? thats pretty intense!


----------



## glycerin256

I hope regen for armor and soldiers will be turned off in hardcore mode.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14785205*
> Really disappointed about that. And Regenerative health.


They need to implement more customization in their servers. Because these little things just aren't battlefield. You would figure they would listen to everyone on those two subjects especially the PC players. I mean BF2 had it's success because it's formula worked...so why obscure that to the point where it's unrecognizable. Hell engys and medics might as well be non existent now. If you watch alpha footage the regen might take a little while but once it gets going it's fast as hell


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785271*
> I hope regen for armor and soldiers will be turned off in hardcore mode.


I figured the same, but here's the problem with that hardcore is going to be ridiculous, unless they've just really changed from the alpha. In the alpha it was literally a good 3-7 shots to the torso and your down. It felt like BC2 HC, so whats BF3 HC going to be like? Sounds like ridiculous IMO.


----------



## glycerin256

i think it wont help team play at all becuase if you can regen your health and regen the armor on the tank you took out of base 10 minutes ago, what else do you need?

now its: *Battlefield 3, no teamwork required...*

that's not battlefield!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785298*
> i think it wont help team play at all becuase if you can regen your health and regen the armor on the tank you took out of base 10 minutes ago, what else do you need?
> 
> now its: *Battlefield 3, no teamwork required...*
> 
> that's not battlefield!


Exactly. God forbid they could've just transitioned BF2's elements into a proper sequel. I get worked up about these things, but it really does change the entire mindset of the game. It might be possible to turn it off through servers though. If you remember in BC2 that you would join a server and it would tell you what was on or off in the server box, like map, crosshairs, etc.


----------



## Vorgier

You guys don't even know how big the regen is on tanks. It's probably not even that much. Calm down.


----------



## Blackops_2

I was in alpha it's much along with health regen.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14785514*
> I was in alpha it's much along with health regen.


Which isn't even noticeable.


----------



## Hawk777th

I would imagine that you can disable alot of that in the server options. The devs have said its quite deep what you can change on the servers.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785298*
> that's not battlefield!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14785324*
> God forbid they could've just transitioned BF2's elements into a proper sequel.


Commence PANIC !!!

Because you've *played the final build* and know how it all works right? On a 64 player map? No? You haven't seen how it all ties together? Wow, you seemed to freak out like you have, weird!

Should probably save those tears for AFTER the game is released.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14784070*
> i think we ALL want to see this on origin...


ill take a box on my doorstep instead


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14785614*
> Commence PANIC !!!
> 
> Because you've played the final build and know how it all works right? On a 64 player map? No? You haven't seen how it all ties together? Wow you seemed to freak out like you have, weird!
> 
> Should probably save those tears for AFTER the game is released.


Agreed. These guys are freaking out, but they haven't seen the final product yet. I _do_ hope that vehicle and health regen can be turned off per-server though.


----------



## glycerin256

i am not that worried. i wouldn't say i over-exaggerated though. i have faith that dice will pull off a mighty fine game.

sheesh.


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785710*
> i am not that worried. i wouldn't say i over-exaggerated though. i have faith that dice will pull off a mighty fine game.
> 
> sheesh.


----------



## glycerin256

from another forum










applicable here i suppose


----------



## forgtn

Glycerin256, that is hilarious. I just pray to God BF3 really is what it's meant to be.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785778*
> from another forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applicable here i suppose


lol that's funny. i'll admit i'm probably the calmest, least worried, least excited BF3 fan on this website..


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14785893*
> lol that's funny. i'll admit i'm probably the calmest, least worried, least excited BF3 fan on this website..


That means you have no soul.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn;14785916*
> That means you have no soul.


it means i'm playing the game no matter what. i highly doubt whining about regen, scopes, abilities, graphics, commander mode etc. will do anything; just play the game and either enjoy it or go back to BF2 =/


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14785935*
> it means i'm playing the game no matter what. i highly doubt whining about regen, scopes, abilities, graphics, commander mode etc. will do anything; just play the game and either enjoy it or go back to BF2 =/


Gotcha. I feel you on that.


----------



## jak3z

Oh my god

















See you in game!


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14785955*
> Oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in game!


i dont get it, is it downloading the beta?


----------



## madformoney

I have a small problem. I'm going to pre-order BF3 on amazon (I have $20 credit), but they are only selling disk version. My computer doesn't have a disk drive. (I have a laptop with a disk drive though)

How should I install it?


----------



## kcuestag

No, that's the full retail game, I call it photoshop.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madformoney;14785969*
> I have a small problem. I'm going to pre-order BF3 on amazon (I have $20 credit), but they are only selling disk version. My computer doesn't have a disk drive. (I have a laptop with a disk drive though)
> 
> How should I install it?


Just activate the cd-key on Origin once you get it, and download it, you don't need the DVD.


----------



## forgtn

holy....


----------



## jak3z

still downloading!


----------



## TehStranger?

still lying!


----------



## VettePilot

I pre-ordered mine a few days ago and I was hoping I would wake up to the beta invite this morning.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14786008*
> still lying!


----------



## dteg

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/01/battlefield-3-unlocks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29

this guy went to EA and did an interview and played BF3, but he's posting up information on a weekly basis it seem; but these are his first questions


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14785407*
> You guys don't even know how big the regen is on tanks. It's probably not even that much. Calm down.


It's definitely not going to just constantly regenerate as you're in battle; it will work just as health recovery works, though I'd hope maybe slower and with a longer wait to begin regenerating.


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14786167*
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/01/battlefield-3-unlocks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+rockpapershotgun%2Fsteam+%28Rock%2C+Paper%2C+Shotgun%3A+Steam+RSS%29
> 
> this guy went to EA and did an interview and played BF3, but he's posting up information on a weekly basis it seem; but these are his first questions


Cool interview. Someone mentioned hoping to wake up to the beta today... I was hoping for the same thing.


----------



## wire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn;14786241*
> Cool interview. Someone mentioned hoping to wake up to the beta today... I was hoping for the same thing.


As in open beta?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


----------



## forgtn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wire;14786275*
> As in open beta?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G


Yeah, the open beta. It starts sometime this month


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14785778*
> from another forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> applicable here i suppose


i LOL'ed


----------



## CHEFFY!

Yeah, I was pretty disappointed to see nothing about the beta release date. The only thing I know is a twitter post from this dev saying stuff about the beta:

Battlefield 3 Beta news


----------



## Lhino

I will not be able to go to sleep the night before the beta. I will be sitting there staring at the ceiling in anticipation. I never do that usually, but for BF3 I can make an exception.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14786757*
> I will not be able to go to sleep the night before the beta. I will be sitting there staring at the ceiling in anticipation. I never do that usually, but for BF3 I can make an exception.


You're so rational... LOL


----------



## Pendulum

I've got a friend who's looking to buy my sigrig, should I sell it and add a few hundred and get a GTX 570 and i5 2500K for BF3?








I would get a GTX 580 but it's way overpriced, imo.

If I don't I'll just get Kepler and Ivy Bridge next year.


----------



## kcuestag

If you can afford it, sure.

I'd go for x2 HD6950 2GB for the price of that GTX580 it will beat it by far.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14787056*
> I've got a friend who's looking to buy my sigrig, should I sell it and add a few hundred and get a GTX 570 and i5 2500K for BF3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get a GTX 580 but it's way overpriced, imo.
> 
> If I don't I'll just get Kepler and Ivy Bridge next year.


i'm assuming you wouldn't go ati?


----------



## snow cakes

is this an official weapon list?

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/complete-list-of-battlefield-3-weapons/


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14787056*
> I've got a friend who's looking to buy my sigrig, should I sell it and add a few hundred and get a GTX 570 and i5 2500K for BF3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get a GTX 580 but it's way overpriced, imo.
> 
> If I don't I'll just get Kepler and Ivy Bridge next year.


You could always just sell it and buy i5 then go ivybridge and ebay your i5 when it comes out.

Their both 1155 chipset









I know thats my plan


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14787056*
> I've got a friend who's looking to buy my sigrig, should I sell it and add a few hundred and get a GTX 570 and i5 2500K for BF3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would get a GTX 580 but it's way overpriced, imo.
> 
> If I don't I'll just get Kepler and Ivy Bridge next year.


One word: YES


----------



## Pendulum

I wouldn't mind going ATI, I used an ATI cards from 2003 to 2009 with zero problems, I'll wait to see what the 7XXX series has to offer later on.

I'll look into everything when I get off work tonight, thanks for the quick replies.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14787305*
> I wouldn't mind going ATI, I used an ATI cards from 2003 to 2009 with zero problems, I'll wait to see what the 7XXX series has to offer later on.
> 
> I'll look into everything when I get off work tonight, thanks for the quick replies.


Pen since Open beta is SO DANG CLOSE I suggest holding off until then to see actual preformance of your rig and gtx 470, by then Nvidia should have some drivers out that support it in a more stable fashon









Super suggest getting i5-2500k though for future upgrade, with Ivy-Bridge out in march next year if you want to go for 6-core or stay with quad your very future proof. just make sure you get a motherboard that supports SLI AND CF so you can upgrade you gfx to next gen later on


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14787117*
> is this an official weapon list?
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/complete-list-of-battlefield-3-weapons/


Yes


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14785955*
> Oh my god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you in game!


What did it end up being? BETA ACCESS??


----------



## T3beatz

It's not real... hey Kcuestag's name is in his offline friends list... Just one name? Well, that's one more than me! I have no friends on steam or EA's Origin... I just play, I've only been with steam for about a month now and Origin the same. I usually would just buy the games from the BX on base, but now that I've been out the Force for a while I just get them from who ever has them for the lowest price.


----------



## j2thearrin

Im still waiting to see what the Bell choppers are like. how fast they are, how powerful their guns are, if they can maneuver like a helicopter and not an autistic gold fish...


----------



## jak3z

I was having fun, the screen is photoshoped. I downloaded the alpha and did some tweaks to carry it over the BF3 ^_^
And yes only kcuestag on my friend list, you can add me anytime







(You can see my name on the top)


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14787871*
> It's not real... hey Kcuestag's name is in his offline friends list... Just one name? Well, that's one more than me! I have no friends on steam or EA's Origin... I just play, I've only been with steam for about a month now and Origin the same. I usually would just buy the games from the BX on base, but now that I've been out the Force for a while I just get them from who ever has them for the lowest price.


Digital Distribution FTW









ps: I'm sure we'll have an OCN group for BF3 once it gets started here.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14787937*
> Im still waiting to see what the Bell choppers are like. how fast they are, how powerful their guns are, if they can maneuver like a helicopter and not an autistic gold fish...


autistic gold fish, like the bc2 choppers?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14787941*
> I was having fun, the screen is photoshoped. I downloaded the alpha and did some tweaks to carry it over the BF3 ^_^
> And yes only kcuestag on my friend list, you can add me anytime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You can see my name on the top)


Added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14787951*
> Digital Distribution FTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I'm sure we'll have an OCN group for BF3 once it gets started here.


Already done.









http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3


----------



## mtbiker033

beta september 9th:

http://mp1st.com/2011/08/24/dice-puts-battlefield-3-beta-start-date-rumors-to-rest/


----------



## bokolife

Sigh... I am debating whether to get the game for the pc since I'm already buying it for the ps3 to play with friends.
Don't get me wrong, I will get the game for the pc eventually, it is just if I want to get the game for the pc on day one. Do I really want to spend 100 dollars to play roughly the same game on two platforms.
Of course, being able to play with forum folks and then make a post about owning them 30 minutes later does sound awesome.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14788361*
> Added.
> 
> Already done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/OCNBF3


steam and bf3??

really???


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14788417*
> beta september 9th:
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2011/08/24/dice-puts-battlefield-3-beta-start-date-rumors-to-rest/


Quote:


> However, DICE's Daniel Matros has just put this particular rumor to bed by reassuring it is "not valid".


uhh no?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14788417*
> beta september 9th:
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2011/08/24/dice-puts-battlefield-3-beta-start-date-rumors-to-rest/


awsome


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bokolife;14788424*
> Sigh... I am debating whether to get the game for the pc since I'm already buying it for the ps3 to play with friends.
> Don't get me wrong, I will get the game for the pc eventually, it is just if I want to get the game for the pc on day one. Do I really want to spend 100 dollars to play roughly the same game on two platforms.
> Of course, being able to play with forum folks and then make a post about owning them 30 minutes later does sound awesome.


Well if you're going to get it, then you should preorder so you get the extra stuff. If you don't preorder you have to pay for the Physical Warfare pack.

If the beta isn't sep 9 then I bet it'll be a month before release like BC2.







oh well.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bokolife;14788424*
> Sigh... I am debating whether to get the game for the pc since I'm already buying it for the ps3 to play with friends.
> Don't get me wrong, I will get the game for the pc eventually, it is just if I want to get the game for the pc on day one. Do I really want to spend 100 dollars to play roughly the same game on two platforms.
> Of course, being able to play with forum folks and then make a post about owning them 30 minutes later does sound awesome.


do what I did, sell all your consoles. then you have no choice but to choose the best.


----------



## Blackops_2

I do not enjoy Console FPS multiplayer it's awful just as the community is. PC is where it has always been and it's never going to leave.


----------



## Pendulum

I hate to ask this but how much do you guys think my sigrig is worth? Just the tower no HD/OS. I'm trying to haggle my neighbor up a little and I'll throw in a brand new Razer Lycosa keyboard.
It won't be sold for another couple of weeks if I decide to sell it. Hopefully BF3 beta will be out by then so I get an idea of how much power I'll want.

The offer is currently at $500.


----------



## bokolife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14788597*
> do what I did, sell all your consoles. then you have no choice but to choose the best.


I was going to if I could convince my friend to build a cheap rig(he wanted to get ready to play diablo3), so I was going to try to get him to build a rig capable of playing battlefield 3 as well, but he backed out unfortunately.

I'll probably make up my mind after I compare the two versions through the beta. Which would probably have me wanting to buy the pc version and make me feel disgusted that I pre-ordered the ps3 version.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14789199*
> I hate to ask this but how much do you guys think my sigrig is worth? Just the tower no HD/OS. I'm trying to haggle my neighbor up a little and I'll throw in a brand new Razer Lycosa keyboard.
> It won't be sold for another couple of weeks if I decide to sell it. Hopefully BF3 beta will be out by then so I get an idea of how much power I'll want.
> 
> The offer is currently at $500.


I say $700 or maybe $800. Hm with the keyboard probably $900









Does this include case too? Then I'd say at least $1000


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14789353*
> I say $700 or maybe $800. Hm with the keyboard probably $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this include case too? Then I'd say at least $1000


this is what i was thinking, i mean your CPU alone is a $250 cpu.. i'd say $800 just because hes a neighbour and i actually know him..


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14789427*
> this is what i was thinking, i mean your CPU alone is a $250 cpu.. i'd say $800 just because hes a *neighbor* and i actually know him..


fixed







hehe

lol. Depends how much he knows the neighbor and how much the neighbor knows about computers and how much Pendulum feels like making off this neighbor


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14788597*
> do what I did, sell all your consoles. then you have no choice but to choose the best.


I have a PS3 and an Xbox 360, and trust me, I will never be tempted to buy a shooter on console.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14789517*
> fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe
> 
> lol. Depends how much he knows the *neighbour* and how much the neighbor knows about computers and how much Pendulum feels like making off this *neighbour*


fixed. i was raised the correct way; the British way so its colour and its neighbour.


----------



## Pendulum

I doubt I'd even dare ask for 600. My rig new without the HD would be $700. With depreciation it's barely worth 450. The case would be included but it's only a NZXT M59 which was like $60. My video card was 199 now it's 120, ram was 99 now it's 30. Lol


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14789545*
> fixed. i was raised the correct way; the British way so its colour and its neighbour.


ah right. I forgot that it could be written both ways.







Don't worry. Some day I shall catch you with a mistake.


----------



## dteg

well from now on i'm going to make sure i spell EVERYTHING right lol.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14789743*
> well from now on i'm going to make sure i spell EVERYTHING right lol.










I'll be watching.

not really lol. I won't stalk your posts or anything like that.


----------



## dteg

well i'll only be especially careful in this thread then; especially since we're both in here so often.


----------



## rogueblade

We Brits invented the darn language


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm sort of surprised there hasn't been a peep out of DICE today.


----------



## dteg

it's the best way for them to build suspense. if they say nothing everyone's imaginations are going to start running wild, and they'll be thinking and talking more and more. good tactic on their part...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


it's the best way for them to build suspense. if they say nothing everyone's imaginations are going to start running wild, and they'll be thinking and talking more and more. good tactic on their part...


Lol screw their tactics, i don't need any imagination i just want to play this weekend while i have some spare time.


----------



## Zackcy

I think I'm going to stop following this thread.

I know far too much about this game already, and I haven't even played the beta. I want this game to feel new and be full of suprises. If there is a small bit of information about this game on the web, it's discussed and raped to oblivion







.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

If Battlefield is heroin, this thread is methadone. I need it to get by, man, I just need a little to get by.


----------



## Zackcy

Just wait for the beta and take in a big dose, should keep you going till the end of October


----------



## kcuestag

Lucky for me I'll have Red Orchestra 2 and F1 2011 to entertain me well enough until end of October.


----------



## T3beatz

for me it's Deus EX, NFS shift, Grid, Dirt 2, Dirt 3, Crysis 2, BF-BC2, BF-2142, BF-2, and Sims 3... Yes, I said Sims, lol. I just bounce between them all... I have more to play but no time. I also fly giant scale RC planes, I get paid to do it, and have a 1.5 year old kid. BF3 will be a nice addition to my bunch of things to do list.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14789832*
> We Brits invented the darn language


We Americans kept your language from Deutche.


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MajoHeadTrauma*


We Americans kept your language from Deutche.


wow, burn

but seriously, I thought BF3 was DX11 only? ah, no matter, this game is going to be awesome, I'm going to get it with mw3.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I know I've said it before but plenty of more people have jumped in on this thread so I'll say it again.

When the beta starts, all of you are free to join my Mumble server. If you want the info now, PM me. If you want it later when the beta starts, ask for it here and cross your fingers that someone that has it will see your post and PM you with it. I WON'T be on this thread much when the beta is running. I'm not allowed to "advertise" my Mumble server on OCN which is why I'm not posting it.


----------



## Zackcy

RO2!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InterestedThirdParty;14790673*
> wow, burn
> 
> but seriously, I thought BF3 was DX11 only? ah, no matter, this game is going to be awesome, I'm going to get it with mw3.


BF3 will be DX10 and DX11 only. No more DX9.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14790747*
> RO2!


What's that?


----------



## dteg

only 2 games i want are BF3 and AC:R and AC doesn't come out until AFTER October =[


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MajoHeadTrauma*


We Americans kept your language from Deutche.


yea, but you all screwed it up because you couldn't spell..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


What's that?


RO2 = Red Orchestra 2


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yea, but you all screwed it up because you couldn't spell..

RO2 = Red Orchestra 2


LOL at first comment

thanks for telling me


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Just added some of yall on Steam from looking at the members list for the OCN BF3 group, so in case you get a request from Sierra49, it's not some random weirdo 

Edit: and I really need a new gamer name (people think I'm a girl because of "Sierra", but its really the radio call sign for the first initial in my name. That's starting to get on my nerves.







PM with any good ideas.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yea, but you all screwed it up because you couldn't spell..


Actually, British English still carries more French spelling than American English does. If anything, you should be happy about our spelling. The "our" in colour is the French way of spelling. Maybe if you hadn't lost a couple wars to the French you wouldn't of had this problem.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Lucky for me I'll have Red Orchestra 2 and F1 2011 to entertain me well enough until end of October.










Dead Island comes out in a FEW days, THAT will keep me busy


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Actually, British English still carries more French spelling than American English does. If anything, you should be happy about our spelling. The "our" in colour is the French way of spelling. Maybe i*f you hadn't lost a couple wars* to the French you wouldn't of had this problem.










i'm from an island in the caribbean, we haven't been in any wars








and french influence or not; it's still right


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons*


Just added some of yall on Steam from looking at the members list for the OCN BF3 group, so in case you get a request from Sierra49, it's not some random weirdo 

Edit: and I really need a new gamer name (people think I'm a girl because of "Sierra", but its really the radio call sign for the first initial in my name. That's starting to get on my nerves.







PM with any good ideas.


Act like a girl. After a while tell people that you're a guy.







Just for the lulz.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


If Battlefield is heroin, this thread is methadone. I need it to get by, man, I just need a little to get by.


If i had my BF2 copy it would hold the withdrawls i'm having from the alpha back but sadly all i have is BC2 which is like bad juju beans


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'm from an island in the caribbean, we haven't been in any wars








and french influence or not; it's still right










I was referring to Brits in that one







Anyways, I'd think Brits would be opposed to anything French. Might as well start calling British English proponents: Frenchies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


If i had my BF2 copy it would hold the withdrawls i'm having from the alpha back but sadly all i have is BC2 which is like bad juju beans










Go to EA live chat and tell them you lost your cdkey. They've given people new ones in the past.


----------



## Blackops_2

I have my copy it's just at home, forgot to bring it to college because i had to wipe my HDD twice due to corrupt software caused by some unstable overclocks hehe..

I was really expecting DICE to shed some light on the beta today that or open battlelog or something man i'm bumbed...


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


Act like a girl. After a while tell people that you're a guy.







Just for the lulz.


Lol, I did that once, got a dude hitting on me too. Never wanna go there again









Edit: Hmm, gave me a username idea! How 'bout "JustforLulz"?? Idk, just desperate I guess


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I was referring to Brits in that one







Anyways, I'd think Brits would be opposed to anything French. Might as well start calling British English proponents: Frenchies.


i see your point though, i watch top gear a lot and they REALLY don't like the french lol.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14788113*
> autistic gold fish, like the bc2 choppers?


Exactly. I loved BF2's choppers. i was doing Peppy's Patented Barrel Rolls in those suckers and STILL taking guys out like yesterdays trash. Then i play BC2... lets just say i stuck to the ground when playing BC2


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14792315*
> Idk, just desperate I guess


What about Crystal_Seth. The feminine "Crytsal" part would be neutralized by seth rhyming with meth. Seeing as your initials are SIS you can go with "Sissy." Man, you just cant escape this "girl" characteristic in naming schemes can you?

Alright alright. How about navy style and name yourself like a boat. "S.S. Awesome" or something like that. You could also play off the dual S's and call yourself like S-Squared or S^2. LOL

Just my


----------



## Lune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-TcqJtOlgY&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## T3beatz

Give me the Shottie!! and I'm off and running...


----------



## Blackcurrent

If I pre-ordered the limited edition off origin, do I get the physical warfare pack as well?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent;14795838*
> If I pre-ordered the limited edition off origin, do I get the physical warfare pack as well?











Open Beta for Battlefield 3 (Origin Exclusive)

Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only.
Pre-load and Get Ready to Play at Launch

Pre-order the PC Digital version of Battlefield 3 Limited Edition through Origin to preload your game before it launches. Preloading insures means you can play the minute Battlefield 3 releases instead of waiting to install.
Physical Warfare Pack (Bonus item for PC Download purchases only)

Get physical with the help of some extra fire power.

Type 88 LMG with bipod
Flechette Ammo for DAO-12 Shotgun
Flash suppressor for SKS sniper rifle
Day 1 Access to the DAO-12 Shotgun


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent;14795838*
> If I pre-ordered the limited edition off *origin*, do I get the physical warfare pack as well?


If you pre-ordered on origin after june, you get all of the pre-order incentives.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackcurrent;14795838*
> If I pre-ordered the limited edition off origin, do I get the physical warfare pack as well?


Yes.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14795792*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-ukxgldpOo&hd=1


man i feel like preordering now, but i wanna see if they are going to do anymore deals like free games etc.


----------



## Zackcy

Wonder how good the DAO-12 is...............with more than half baked hit reg.


----------



## furmark

probly been asked before but... im not the pre order type even if im getting impatient about the release , would i receive the warfare pack after x amount of time without pre ordering?

same goes for any other pre order bonus apart from early beta access.

i understand ill have to pay for the bf2 maps to get that .

i would be grateful for your input









bye


----------



## jak3z

The physical warfare pack yes. The dog tags, not sure. The aditional player skins No.


----------



## Stikes

EVERYTHING will eventually be available for purchase or free, just like it always has been with "exclusives" in the Battlefield Series


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;14796123*
> probly been asked before but... im not the pre order type even if im getting impatient about the release , would i receive the warfare pack after x amount of time without pre ordering?
> 
> same goes for any other pre order bonus apart from early beta access.
> 
> i understand ill have to pay for the bf2 maps to get that .
> 
> i would be grateful for your input
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bye


Not sure if the physical warfare pack consists of simple early unlocks, or if its weapon DLC. It isn't exclusive so you will be able get it eventually, but I'm not sure if it is paid content.

Back to Karkand is an expansion pack similar to Bad Company 2: Vietnam. It'll be $15 dollars, and will be released much later than Battlefield 3.

SPECACT will likely be a $5 paid DLC.

Dog tags are exclusive to Amazon pre-orders.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14796151*
> EVERYTHING will eventually be available for purchase or free, just like it always has been with "exclusives" in the Battlefield Series


^this. my guess is PWP $5-$10 and back to karkand $15


----------



## furmark

thanks guys cleared alot up for me


----------



## Stikes

Couple buddies and I got bored last night so we spent some time trying to get the vehicles in BFBC2 to fly like Jets, this is the record of that Quest:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8my10dFAY[/ame]


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14796548*
> Couple buddies and I got bored last night so we spent some time trying to get the vehicles in BFBC2 to fly like Jets, this is the record of that Quest:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8my10dFAY


that video is pretty good, had me laughing at some of it.


----------



## Blackops_2

When the fourwheeler hits the roof of the building


----------



## Pendulum

DAO-12 with slugs please.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14796944*
> DAO-12 with slugs please.


Hate demolitions on BF2 with the DAO-12 man talk about annoying up close.


----------



## Yukss

This waiting for the beta release is a TORTURE.....!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14797513*
> This waiting for the beta release is a TORTURE.....!


ikr, i check the interwebz every day


----------



## Blackops_2

I agree, i can't take it anymore!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14796548*
> Couple buddies and I got bored last night so we spent some time trying to get the vehicles in BFBC2 to fly like Jets, this is the record of that Quest:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8my10dFAY


nice!

what do you use to record your video with that also gets the sound?


----------



## Hawk777th

Probably FRAPS.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14797017*
> Hate demolitions on BF2 with the DAO-12 man talk about annoying up close.


If I can use slugs with it I'll be annoying up close and from a mile away.








I miss shotgun sniping.


----------



## DBEAU

So I pre-ordered BF3 on Origin, I heard people talking about preloading it so that it is playable as soon as its released. The game doesn't even show up in 'my games' list and I don't see any way to preload it. Am I missing something?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14798205*
> So I pre-ordered BF3 on Origin, I heard people talking about preloading it so that it is playable as soon as its released. The game doesn't even show up in 'my games' list and I don't see any way to preload it. Am I missing something?


Might need to restart Origin for it to show up in your games list, I did when I bought it. You won't be able to preload it for some time yet, but I'm sure you'll be made aware when it is time.


----------



## WorldExclusive

The game isn't even "Gold" yet, which will happen by the end of the month.
Pre-load probably won't happen until 3-4 days before release.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14796548*
> Couple buddies and I got bored last night so we spent some time trying to get the vehicles in BFBC2 to fly like Jets, this is the record of that Quest:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq8my10dFAY


Funny. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Lune

I can't stop laughin at MW3 Livestream







while I was laughin, my 10 years old brother came here and asked me "Wow is this a new MW2 map pack?" then I fell off the chair







A few minutes later he just walks past me and goes "BF3 FTW" also is it just me or MW3 looks even worse than MW2 haha


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14799353*
> I can't stop laughin at MW3 Livestream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while I was laughin, my 10 years old brother came here and asked me "Wow is this a new MW2 map pack?" then I fell off the chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few minutes later he just walks past me and goes "BF3 FTW" also is it just me or MW3 looks even worse than MW2 haha


No i totally agree with you. I saw that multiplayer trailer and was like "







...







...nope:wha-smile cant be..."

Then someone was like, "OMG they mastered the running animation!" Thats when i finally gave up on the gaming community as a whole.


----------



## Lune

New gameplay (uploaded it on my channel for the lolz) some guy tejbz recorded @ codxp or w/e [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfiHndBYlE&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14799813*
> New gameplay (uploaded it on my channel for the lolz) some guy tejbz recorded @ codxp or w/e http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlfiHndBYlE&hd=1


Oh look somebody running around like a chicken with its head cut off with an overpowered shotgun, what a surprise.


----------



## T3beatz

Yeah, that looks like MW2....


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14799636*
> No i totally agree with you. I saw that multiplayer trailer and was like "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...nope:wha-smile cant be..."
> 
> *Then someone was like, "OMG they mastered the running animation!" Thats when i finally gave up on the gaming community as a whole.*


Trollsuccessful.jpg?


----------



## jak3z

If that's really mw3, no wonder why the waiting lines to try it out were so small, everyone plaid mw2 at least once


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Coming from a background in competitive CS, I have always had a difficult time getting into the Battlefield series.

I think this mostly has to do with the feel of the inputs, there is an inherent degree of positive mouse acceleration and movement always seemed "floaty" as if there were input lag of sorts. It is not a frame rate issue, but one within the configuration of the game itself.

I've tried every mousefix, a manual edit of gamesettings.ini but still nothing has seemed to get rid of the floaty feel to the game.

That, and it really is a piss off to have to run the kind of distance required to meet a target with the alternative being a wait for a vehicle to respawn.

_EDIT: On a side note: EA servers (now Origin?) have always seemed to be flaky and now they have fully dropped Steam support in favour of their move to Origin.. Another account, another friends list; this makes the game less accessible, at least from my perspective.

My hopes are high for BF3 though, hopefully it will cater to "raw input" and the gameplay will allow for more consistent action._


----------



## Lune

That's why it's Battlefield







Battlefield 3 feels really good tho.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swaggerfeld*


Coming from a background in competitive CS, I have always had a difficult time getting into the Battlefield series.

I think this mostly has to do with the feel of the inputs, *there is an inherent degree of positive mouse acceleration and movement always seemed "floaty" as if there were input lag of sorts**. It is not a frame rate issue, but one within the configuration of the game itself*.



BC2 feels like, Vietnam and BF2 feel fine. BF3 didn't feel like that.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaggerfeld;14800757*
> I think this mostly has to do with the feel of the inputs, there is an inherent degree of positive mouse acceleration and movement always seemed "floaty" as if there were input lag of sorts. It is not a frame rate issue, but one within the configuration of the game itself.


so you're saying CS felt more realistic than BF??








i know bla bla bla BF is a game and not a simulation; but still, compared to CS it could as well be real life..


----------



## BreakDown

so any news on which retailers get the steelbox edition?

EDIT: apparently the steelbook edition comes with every pre-order bonus


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


so you're saying CS felt more realistic than BF??








i know bla bla bla BF is a game and not a simulation; but still, compared to CS it could as well be real life..


Haha, no I'm not comparing the realism or its validity as a simulator. I'm talking plainly in mouse and character movement and my resulting experience with mouse acceleration and "input lag".


----------



## dteg

which BF did you play that resulted in that feeling...


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


which BF did you play that resulted in that feeling...


2142 and BC2. I think BF2 may have felt the same, but that was a while ago.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14800973*
> which BF did you play that resulted in that feeling...


I'm curious too. I have played all the BF titles and I find BC2 to be such an improvement over BF2 in just about every way to do with gunplay, aiming, etc.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

This is what I've tried to remove the "float".

If you've played other FPS games, it will be easy to notice the difference.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaggerfeld;14800757*
> Coming from a background in competitive CS, I have always had a difficult time getting into the Battlefield series.
> 
> I think this mostly has to do with the feel of the inputs, there is an inherent degree of positive mouse acceleration and movement always seemed "floaty" as if there were input lag of sorts. It is not a frame rate issue, but one within the configuration of the game itself.
> 
> I've tried every mousefix, a manual edit of gamesettings.ini but still nothing has seemed to get rid of the floaty feel to the game.
> 
> That, and it really is a piss off to have to run the kind of distance required to meet a target with the alternative being a wait for a vehicle to respawn.
> 
> _EDIT: On a side note: EA servers (now Origin?) have always seemed to be flaky and now they have fully dropped Steam support in favour of their move to Origin.. Another account, another friends list; this makes the game less accessible, at least from my perspective.
> 
> My hopes are high for BF3 though, hopefully it will cater to "raw input" and the gameplay will allow for more consistent action._


STEAM dropped EA, not the other way around. STEAM won't let publisher interact with their customers directly. Notch* from Minecraft has the same problem which is why it's not on STEAM. Reminds me of the iPhone policy on in-app purchasing. STEAM wants to take a cut of the profit.


----------



## dteg

i still fail to see the issue here. i mean i bought AC:B from steam, and when you launch it, it opens the Ubisoft panel, which has you login; updates are done there, they even have twitter posts and news. feels quite direct to me but hey w.e EA wants to use as their excuse is their problem.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


STEAM dropped EA, not the other way around. STEAM won't let publisher interact with their customers directly. Hutch from Minecraft has the same problem which is why it's not on STEAM. Reminds me of the iPhone policy on in-app purchasing. STEAM wants to take a cut of the profit.


If true, thank you for the clarification. +rep.

I just can't stand logging in to three different systems in order to just play the damned game. Not to mention having to generate a new friend's list with each additional system..


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


STEAM dropped EA, not the other way around. STEAM won't let publisher interact with their customers directly. Hutch from Minecraft has the same problem which is why it's not on STEAM. Reminds me of the iPhone policy on in-app purchasing. STEAM wants to take a cut of the profit.


its "Notch" from minecraft.

i dont believe this is the real issue, many games sell DLC without going through steam, as an example take any GFWL title.

also, Gabe stated that they want EA back, so its probably not steam/valve's doing.
i believe EA just said its steam's fault to not make themselfs look bad.

how come Crysis 2 and Dragon Age 2 are pulled off from steam? their DLC was avivable BEFORE they were pulled. they were fine with steam untill suddenly they got pulled.


----------



## Thrifty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


If I can use slugs with it I'll be annoying up close and from a mile away.








I miss shotgun sniping.










I <3 slugs. I'll miss them in BF3 :'(


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Then someone was like, "OMG they mastered the running animation!" Thats when i finally gave up on the gaming community as a whole.


That's sig worthy.

Also, after this, I honestly think CoD is done, unless they come up with something spectacular for the next installment ie after MW3. I'm not even speaking as a BF fanboy, I genuinely enjoy the CoD games, there is just zero innovation.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


STEAM dropped EA, not the other way around. STEAM won't let publisher interact with their customers directly. Hutch from Minecraft has the same problem which is why it's not on STEAM. Reminds me of the iPhone policy on in-app purchasing. STEAM wants to take a cut of the profit.


It is more than likely NOT Steam who dropped EA. Dirt 3 has a crap load of DLC through GFWL, totally bypassing Steam. I'm sure it's not the only game with that DLC delivery. That's what EA was complaining about; not being able to deliver content straight to their customers, which they can.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It is more than likely NOT Steam who dropped EA. Dirt 3 has a crap load of DLC through GFWL, totally bypassing Steam. I'm sure it's not the only game with that DLC delivery. That's what EA was complaining about; not being able to deliver content straight to their customers, which they can.


No they can't. You're assuming things that aren't true.

Quote:



http://notch.tumblr.com/post/9550850...no-steam-notch
Being on Steam limits a lot of what we're allowed to do with the game, and how we're allowed to talk to our users. We (probably?) wouldn't be able to, say, sell capes or have a map market place on minecraft.net that works with steam customers in a way that keeps Valve happy. It would effectively split the Minecraft community into two parts, where only some of the players can access all of the weird content we want to add to the game."


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


No they can't. Notch said the exact same thing. He can't create a store for people to buy capes or other improvements from his website directly if he uses STEAM. You're assuming things that aren't true.


what do you have to say about me playing AC:B on steam. ubisoft's game launcher, does the updating, the news, twitter posts, hell i can even buy ingame rewards and items from that menu. steam isn't blocking them from communicating with their customers; why is EA having such a big issue?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


No they can't. You're assuming things that aren't true.



Quote:



We (probably?) wouldn't be able to, say, sell capes or have a map market place on minecraft.net that works with steam customers *in a way that keeps Valve happy.*


I've bolded the most relevant point of that quote. It seems that, if you have purchased a game through Steam, Valve feel that gives them a right to intervene in how that games developer interacts with their customers. I fully understand why EA etc. take issue with that. Even if you can purchase DLC from other sources, Valve have to give it final approval, or at least that is how it appears.

It would be useful if Valve would actually comment on this issue, but so far, nothing, afaik.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what do you have to say about me playing AC:B on steam. ubisoft's game launcher, does the updating, the news, twitter posts, hell i can even buy ingame rewards and items from that menu. steam isn't blocking them from communicating with their customers; why is EA having such a big issue?


Read the blog post from Notch himself.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swaggerfeld*


_EDIT: On a side note: EA servers (now Origin?) have always seemed to be flaky and now they have fully dropped Steam support in favour of their move to Origin.. Another account, another friends list; this makes the game less accessible, at least from my perspective._


If you want to keep using your Steam friend list you can still use the overlay in any game you want. You can do that by clicking Games and then Add a non steam game.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


If you want to keep using your Steam friend list you can still use the overlay in any game you want. You can do that by clicking Games and then Add a non steam game.


Good tip! I actually have all of my non-steam games added.

My only gripe is that, without Steam support, there are none of the integrated features such as "Join Game".


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Trollsuccessful.jpg?


no, fanboidevotion.avi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's sig worthy.

Also, after this, I honestly think CoD is done, unless they come up with something spectacular for the next installment ie after MW3. I'm not even speaking as a BF fanboy, I genuinely enjoy the CoD games, there is just zero innovation.


That is EXACTLY how i feel. I enjoyed Modern Warfare. I played BF2 more, but there was something cool about Modern Warfare that allowed me to play without relying on freaking idiots that fly jets into the pacific ocean. Now they just keep pumping out the same crap every 2 years, ROFLing in millions of dollars, and beating the gaming scene senseless with their big sacks of money. Hence, why you have to be senseless to think that MW3 is going to be something "new."

PS: thanks for sigging my comment


----------



## Zackcy

BF3 discussion thread. Let's talk about COD!









Did you see that amazing 60 fps that they showed, wow


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


BF3 discussion thread. Let's talk about COD!









Did you see that amazing 60 fps that they showed, wow










Yea, its pretty amazing. I was just playing BFBC2 @ 1200p @ max with 8xAA and 16xAF @ 120-160fps, but yea. CoD MW3 with 60fps > BF3 at whatever FPS ill get on this PC.

/EPICSARCASM.


----------



## joarangoe

DICE,

Can I haz beta nowz?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Read the blog post from Notch himself.


not worth it, idk about Notch or Minecraft i want EA's real excuse/reason instead of some crappy one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


If you want to keep using your Steam friend list you can still use the overlay in any game you want. You can do that by clicking Games and then Add a non steam game.


i tried doing that with the BF2 i bought in the origin sale, and i couldn't join any games punkbuster would keep kicking me, seems some other people had the same issue when the steam overlay was running...as soon as i took it out of steam worked perfectly =/


----------



## DHONG

so pumped for the release
just doubtful on my computer's ability to perform (2x4870x2)


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


DICE,

Can I haz beta nowz?


/agree


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DHONG*


so pumped for the release
just doubtful on my computer's ability to perform (2x4870x2)


d00d...

You have 4 GPU's...

You'll be fine!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swaggerfeld;14802219*
> Good tip! I actually have all of my non-steam games added.
> 
> My only gripe is that, without Steam support, there are none of the integrated features such as "Join Game".


What do you mean by "join game"?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14803232*
> not worth it, idk about Notch or Minecraft i want EA's real excuse/reason instead of some crappy one.
> 
> i tried doing that with the BF2 i bought in the origin sale, and i couldn't join any games punkbuster would keep kicking me, seems some other people had the same issue when the steam overlay was running...as soon as i took it out of steam worked perfectly =/


Wow fail punkbuster...I think it's because punkbuster doesn't like other programs working with the game you're using. Just like you can't use autoclickers in a game with PB









Even a bunch of people at my school who all play COD because everyone plays it are starting to get tired of the same crap.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14803232*
> not worth it, idk about Notch or Minecraft i want EA's real excuse/reason instead of some crappy one.
> 
> i tried doing that with the BF2 i bought in the origin sale, and i couldn't join any games punkbuster would keep kicking me, seems some other people had the same issue when the steam overlay was running...as soon as i took it out of steam worked perfectly =/


The reasons are similar. STEAM limits your ability to interact with your customers directly in certain ways. EA isn't the only one affected by this. EA and Minecraft both sell their games directly themselves, UBISOFT don't so that's a big difference between your earlier comparison.

BF2 kicks for steam overlay on server with PB level 1 restrictions. Level 2 shouldn't kick for the overlay but almost all servers use level 1 to limit hacks. If you want to launch the game from Steam, you have to disable to overlay in Steam options.

BC2 allows it, of course. Some earlier COD games don't either.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14795733*
> What about Crystal_Seth. The feminine "Crytsal" part would be neutralized by seth rhyming with meth. Seeing as your initials are SIS you can go with "Sissy." Man, you just cant escape this "girl" characteristic in naming schemes can you?
> 
> Alright alright. How about navy style and name yourself like a boat. "S.S. Awesome" or something like that. You could also play off the dual S's and call yourself like S-Squared or S^2. LOL
> 
> Just my


Wow, was totally ROFL on that one!!







Might go with S^2, that's a little better. And yeah, Idk what my parents were thinking when they gave me the initials SIS. That was an epic fail.









Back on topic, I don't think I've heard this question asked/answered, can any random person download and play the BETA, or only people who have pre-ordered the game somewhere??


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14804013*
> Back on topic, I don't think I've heard this question asked/answered, can any random person download and play the BETA, or only people who have pre-ordered the game somewhere??


OPEN beta is open.


----------



## Pendulum

So today I converted one of my co-workers from a CoD player to a Battlefield player!








I showed him the MW3 MP footage and he said, "is this a new map pack for MW2 or something?".
I said no, he then ranted on about how boring CoD is, I then showed him the video of Physical Warfare Pack of BF3 and the first thing that came out of his mouth was "HOLY SHI*! This game looks amazing in so many ways!"









He canceled his MW3 pre-order and pre-ordered BF3 after work.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14804128*
> He canceled his MW3 pre-order and pre-ordered BF3 after work.











Gooble Gobble

/obscure reference


----------



## Higgins

I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


i 2nd that feeling...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


Bunny Hopping and suicide C4 tactics? Just stick to server where Tactical gameplay is enforced. There will always be Children of Duty players in any FPS game.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14804824*
> Bunny Hopping and suicide C4 tactics? Just stick to server where Tactical gameplay is enforced. There will always be Children of Duty players in any FPS game.


Jihad Jeeping was an art form in BF2, don't hate.

Also its called ROLEPLAYING, as long as you were on MEC


----------



## dteg

i still suicide c4, because sometimes my death is completely worth destroying a tank with 3+ people in it who are completely suppressing my team...


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


Indeed, my co-worker played the crap out of BFBC2 but changed over to Blops, now he's coming back to the BF side.

Why cringe? If anything it would make me happy, more easy kills for us.








CoD players on PC are very rare, 99.99% of them play console and obviously won't be playing BF3 on PC.

I think Black Ops had about 60k players online at launch day on PC, over 18 million map packs have been sold, I'll let you guys figure out where the CoD player base is at.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


True, but i think that mainly appeals to console gamers. PC gamers are at worst still a good bit better than console gamers, so it's hard to expect the Cod "crowd" so to speak to come into BF3 with a cod mindset. In all honesty for BF3 it's pretty impossible to run N gun too much distance most of the time between you and your target along with the fact your accuracy degrades on full auto and while moving. Even if the hardcore dumb cod fanboys were to come, they would rage quit likely within a couple of hours of playing actual battlefield or they all gather around in the team deathmatch area and have a Cod fanboy circle jerk.


----------



## hp.

I personally think ,they will release beta nearby 20-25th sept , logic is they maybe giving 1 month beta to everyone.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


Yeah. Though trying to play BF the way one plays CoD will result in getting killed. Alot. I imagine a lot of CoD players will ragequit, and the rest will adapt.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm willing to bet it'll be on September 9th.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14806637*
> I'm willing to bet it'll be on September 9th.


What are you planning to bet?


----------



## Nalty

a chance to win bf3? whats the worst that could happen?


----------



## Lune

https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/5228e4f370f065e9


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14804788*
> I still cringe whenever I hear of people coming over to BF3 from CoD. Yes, i think battlefield games are much better, but they are *completely different types of games*. I have a feeling that a bunch of people are going to have pre-ordered it because it looks a heck of a lot better than CoD, but then just play it like another CoD game.


Yep, this. I'm buying both games btw. Why? Because they're both *fun*.


----------



## Lune

Me too







from some cheap site ofc


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14806778*
> https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/5228e4f370f065e9


lol

i voted but it never shows you the status of the polls?


----------



## joarangoe

I guess results will be given on a couple of days.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14804909*
> i still suicide c4, because sometimes my death is completely worth destroying a tank with 3+ people in it who are completely suppressing my team...


I agree. I do it if the team needs it. If a couple of pricks are being really annoying whoring the tank all round and no one else is stopping them, I annoy the hell out of them by C4 ramming them the whole round until they stop rushing in with a tank. It's hilarious because it takes them quite a while to learn my approach, then I change it up and come from a different angle while they're waiting for me behind a building or rock LOL. In BF2, those were the days where I'm ending a round with 30-3 since I usually jumped out without killing myself.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## kcuestag

I hope they post some stuff this weekend or Monday the latest.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Not sure if it's been posted here yet:
Quote:


> Battlefield
> @roanek We have not announced what maps are going to be available in the Beta. There will be jets in the release though. ^CT


----------



## olliiee

I wish the beta would just come outttt









I really wanna know what kind of GPU power I need


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14808269*
> I hope they post some stuff this weekend or Monday the latest.


I hope so too, getting tired of waiting..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14808326*
> Not sure if it's been posted here yet:


"...Release"....

I'm not sure if this is good, something tells me there won't be jets on the BETA.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14808468*
> "...Release"....
> 
> I'm not sure if this is good, something tells me there won't be jets on the BETA.


I'm pretty sure he meant beta release, the question was "will there be jets in the beta release?"


----------



## kcuestag

Oh, alright.

I really hope we have jets on BETA.


----------



## TehStranger?

i hope to god the beta doesnt come out before the 10th, if this gets released while im capped im going to kill someone.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14808505*
> i hope to god the beta doesnt come out before the 10th, if this gets released while im capped im going to kill someone.


My birthday is on the 10th and that's a weekend, so I'm all for the 10th!!!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14808075*


Where did they post that?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14808541*
> My birthday is on the 10th and that's a weekend, so I'm all for the 10th!!!


then you shal be the one i kill


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14808544*
> Where did they post that?


Their twitter account, it looks like


----------



## olliiee

Just went and watched CoD videos and I'm bored of those maps already..

I used to like playing MW2 with friends but I am so sick of generic maps in city scapes..

I hope to god BF3 isn't all "CRUMBLING POST-APOCALYPTIC CITY" its getting so old


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narynan;14808556*
> Their twitter account, it looks like


Like means Facebook..

Unless Twitter has that too. I think Facebook though


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narynan;14808556*
> Their twitter account, it looks like


I didn't see it on facebook or twitter :S

Ok, it was the BF3 Battlelog account, that is "not" DICE supported afaik.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14808505*
> i hope to god the beta doesnt come out before the 10th, if this gets released while im capped im going to kill someone.


What do you mean by capped? The beta will last for a month I would think, you going to be busy for a month?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14808559*
> I hope to god BF3 isn't all "CRUMBLING POST-APOCALYPTIC CITY" its getting so old


Naw,the maps i've seen (and are in all other BF series-games, minus 2142) are all "shiny new city", that you then get to TURN INTO "post-apocalyptic city" throughout the course of a match.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14808597*
> Naw,the maps i've seen (and are in all other BF series-games, minus 2142) are all "shiny new city", that you then get to TURN INTO "post-apocalyptic city" throughout the course of a match.


BC2 wasn't so much like that (I missed BF2 as I was probably only like 12) I liked the open maps in forests, desert etc.


----------



## Raven.7

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed itttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14808581*
> What do you mean by capped? The beta will last for a month I would think, you going to be busy for a month?


went over my download limit so im capped at 64kb/s, i planned on playing the beta for the whole time its open.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14808663*
> went over my download limit so im capped at 64kb/s, i planned on playing the beta for the whole time its open.


Stop using a crap ISP, and get one with no download cap so you can play BF3 properly.







There shouldn't be a limit on your BF3 play time.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14808714*
> Stop using a crap ISP, and get one with no download cap so you can play BF3 properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There shouldn't be a limit on your BF3 play time.


This. If your ISP puts data caps on you, and you're anywhere BUT Aus (it seems to be impossible not to be data capped there), SWITCH ISPs. Anyone that caps data is scamming you.


----------



## TehStranger?

guys my isp is one of the biggest companys in australia, i have a 100gb limit, i highly doubt ill get anything better, my internet is very fast.


----------



## Yukss

This waiting is killing me and i NEED the beta because on octuber 26 i will travel to miami on my vacations (i day after the release) i live in venezuela and i going to be there for 15 days at least then i"ll go to colombia so almost a MONTH without playing it and on january my first son will born so i need to play this game so badly... DICE MUST think about ppl like me....


----------



## Higgins

For the first time in my life, i talked to another person (in person) who raged about console ports and how crappy CoD is. He may be a bit socially awkward, but it was nice nonetheless.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14808977*
> For the first time in my life, i talked to another person (in person) who raged about console ports and how crappy CoD is. He may be a bit socially awkward, but it was nice nonetheless.


I thought you and i had a conversation on those before? Am i not real enough life to you? is my flesh and blood just part of your imagination? Thanks man


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14808977*
> For the first time in my life, i talked to another person (in person) who raged about console ports and how crappy CoD is. He may be a bit socially awkward, but it was nice nonetheless.


You need to meet some of my friends then.








3 of them are console gamers and play BFBC2, 2 are PC gamers and all 5 of them HATE CoD.


----------



## rogueblade

I have 0 real life friends who PC game


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14809050*
> I thought you and i had a conversation on those before? Am i not real enough life to you? is my flesh and blood just part of your imagination? Thanks man


Haha, maybe i should have said "in years."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14809065*
> You need to meet some of my friends then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of them are console gamers and play BFBC2, 2 are PC gamers and all 5 of them HATE CoD.


I've converted a few people, but I still don't have very many serious gaming friends. My roommate this year has seen how incredibly better my PC looks than his PS3, but doesn't like the keyboard/mouse and doesn't have the money to buy a rig.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14809104*
> I've converted a few people, but I still don't have very many serious gaming friends. My roommate this year has seen how incredibly better my PC looks than his PS3, but doesn't like the keyboard/mouse and doesn't have the money to buy a rig.


Same here, I have 1 serious gamer friend and he travels all over the United States to MLG Halo tournaments.
He would be a PC gamer but his rig can't support the games anymore, however, he is wanting to buy my computer from me and he'll get BF3 if he does.









I also had an ex-girlfriend who played Dead Space and gave BFBC2 a try, I should have kept her.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14808663*
> went over my download limit so im capped at 64kb/s, i planned on playing the beta for the whole time its open.


Why is there a download limit? That doesn't make sense to me. I mean say you update and patch over the limit they cut your speed? Whats the point of having fast internet if you have a limited on how much you could download. I've been on 160Kb/s with DSL at my house, rated at 1.5mbps. Now that i got cable in college with 800kb/s and rated up to 7mbps i can actually enjoy downloading games with steam, patches, watch videos, etc. Having a fast internet would only encourage me or anyone IMO to use it more. If they're capping you they need to f*ck off thats not right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14809196*
> Same here, I have 1 serious gamer friend and he travels all over the United States to MLG Halo tournaments.
> He would be a PC gamer but his rig can't support the games anymore, however, he is wanting to buy my computer from me and he'll get BF3 if he does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had an ex-girlfriend who played Dead Space and gave BFBC2 a try, I should have kept her.


Most of my friends are console gamers with the exception of one. I have ones that would like to switch to PC but don't have the money. Regardless something always comes up like this "So you getting MW3?" And then i start my rant but unlike most console players they're pretty understanding which is cool. In all honesty though, while a PC is expensive graphics haven't advanced enough to demand a 1000$ rig (BF3 isn't out yet). I try to tell my friends "Man i could build you a budget AMD rig that would allow you to play anything for around 400-500$." But they don't want to switch.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14809231*
> Why is there a download limit? That doesn't make sense to me. I mean say you update and patch over the limit they cut your speed? Whats the point of having fast internet if you have a limited on how much you could download. I've been on 160Kb/s with DSL at my house, rated at 1.5mbps. Now that i got cable in college with 800kb/s and rated up to 7mbps i can actually enjoy downloading games with steam, patches, watch videos, etc. Having a fast internet would only encourage me or anyone IMO to use it more. If they're capping you they need to f*ck off thats not right.


100GB is a lot, I never usually go over the limit but ive been downloading a lot of games lately (god bless steam, even though i use to despise it) there isnt anything i can really do anyway there isnt really good internet deals here, and 1.7mb/s is fine for me i usually download a 7gb game in under 2 hours.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14809231*
> In all honesty though, while a PC is expensive graphics haven't advanced enough to demand a 1000$ rig (BF3 isn't out yet). I try to tell my friends "Man i could build you a budget AMD rig that would allow you to play anything for around 400-500$." But they don't want to switch.


When all is said and done, PC and Console costs are relatively the same when purchasing all the parts at the same time. Especially considering that the amount of console ports has severely limited the hardware requirements in recent games.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14809090*
> I have 0 real life friends who PC game


this. i have a couple irl friends that game but they are all console gamers, and mostly play Halo although some are actually excited for the console version of BF3. i have absolutely no irl PC gamer friends..


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14809090*
> I have 0 real life friends.


I changed that quote to fit my situation.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14809090*
> I have 0 real life friends who PC game


yeah same. I have one friend who would want a gaming PC of his own, but he likes playing MMORPGs more often. He played a type of FPS game though. It doesn't really matter though since his computer isn't good enough to play games like BF3.









And he likes mouse+keyboard over controller too! It's perfect lol!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14809335*
> 100GB is a lot, I never usually go over the limit but ive been downloading a lot of games lately (god bless steam, even though i use to despise it) there isnt anything i can really do anyway there isnt really good internet deals here, and 1.7mb/s is fine for me i usually download a 7gb game in under 2 hours.


You should try PeerGuardian. It blocks IP addresses of your choice. There's a bunch of lists you can choose from on their site.

It won't work with Windows 7 x64 because the 64 bit version of windows 7 requires all drivers to have digital signatures. Which is just a way for Microsoft to make more money.

Luckily you can use Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider 1.3b and enable test mode, which then allows DSEO to sign the system file.

Read the instructions on the web page.

The driver that needs to be signed is:
pgfilter.sys
which is in the installation directory of PeerGuardian.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14809622*
> I changed that quote to fit my situation.


Don't you want friends?


----------



## Pendulum

So for the first time in 3 months I'm using a mouse that isn't a ball mouse from 1997. 
Joined BFBC2 got a 526 point kill from a triple headshot kill with the Gol right off the bat. 
Apparently Logitech makes some awesome $9 optical mice.









Since I'm a cloth pad user I think it's safe to say I'll be buying a high-end optical mouse as my next peripheral, this $9 mouse tracks better than my G500 I returned.


----------



## Blackops_2

I used a microsoft 20$ laser mouse for a while, broke it over guild wars one night. Then got my razor diamondback, and on my back up rig have the logitech MX518. Love both of em.


----------



## Stikes

I won a *R.A.T. 7* from PAX last weekend and can vouch that its a very nice mouse, maybe not $100 nice but really nice. ALMOST prefer my G5 except that the configuration software for my RAT7 is pretty fricken fancy.


----------



## dteg

still say my sidewinder x8 is the best, if for no other reason it's because of the vertical side thumb buttons. it's SOOO much better than having horizontal ones. any mouse that has those side buttons vertical = win imo


----------



## olliiee

Lol at Australian ISP's









It really does suck compared to the US, I can vouch for that, so can everybody I know who see's what you guys get and pay for it









I pay for unlimited but its really 1000GB before they throttle me to 256Kb/s. When not speed limited my max speed is 20Mb/s (2.5 megabytes?) but it doesnt get above about 18.5Mb/s (2.3mb/s?)

It costs well into $100 for this monthly. If I want it faster $20 more. Still only coaxial though, no fiber yet









It's plenty enough now but I had to upgrade from original plan like 5 times







I think a few years ago it was $60+ for 20Gb per month.

So yeah, our internet is expensive. But I can deal, I love my ISP at the moment because they just repaired a fault in my line


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this. i have a couple irl friends that game but they are all console gamers, and mostly play Halo although some are actually excited for the console version of BF3. i have absolutely no irl PC gamer friends..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


I have 0 real life friends who PC game


same situations with me. i don't have any friends around me that play pc games. all console gamers...


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Lol at Australian ISP's









It really does suck compared to the US, I can vouch for that, so can everybody I know who see's what you guys get and pay for it









I pay for unlimited but its really 1000GB before they throttle me to 256Kb/s. When not speed limited my max speed is 20Mb/s (2.5 megabytes?) but it doesnt get above about 18.5Mb/s (2.3mb/s?)

It costs well into $100 for this monthly. If I want it faster $20 more. Still only coaxial though, no fiber yet









It's plenty enough now but I had to upgrade from original plan like 5 times







I think a few years ago it was $60+ for 20Gb per month.

So yeah, our internet is expensive. But I can deal, I love my ISP at the moment because they just repaired a fault in my line










Well wouldn't any ISP fix it? If they don't have a good service then you might go to another ISP.


----------



## dteg

you know what i'd like to see in BF3; i'd like to see the 7 hour singleplayer they've made PLUS a singleplayer mode with the maps and bots like they did in BF2, and then of course the multiplayer. the SP with the bots was really great for practicing different things that you couldn't in an empty server or one semi-populated with people who just rape you.


----------



## james8

showed my 360 buddy the 4 mw3 gameplay videos and the resolution that cod runs at (1024x600) and now he wants to cancel his mw3 preorder.









on topic: any news about the beta yet? it's been 3 days!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


same situations with me. i don't have any friends around me that play pc games. all console gamers...


Same, but thats why we have Vent and Teamspeak. The people I game with arn't IRL friends but I sure spend a lot more time with them then my real friends.

When you grow up its almost impossible to coordinate Work schedules and around school/studying.

Not enough hours in the day for too many IRL friends.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you know what i'd like to see in BF3; i'd like to see the 7 hour singleplayer they've made PLUS a singleplayer mode with the maps and bots like they did in BF2, and then of course the multiplayer. the SP with the bots was really great for practicing different things that you couldn't in an empty server or one semi-populated with people who just rape you.


I second that... I like the SP with bots mode, good practice, 2142 had it also.

The SP mission mode seems like a fun addition also.


----------



## kcuestag

Found this posted on a Spanish forum;










I doubt it's real, probably photoshopped.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Found this posted on a Spanish forum;










I doubt it's real, probably photoshopped.










There is no such thing as a "Beta Trial" lol They are two completely different things.


----------



## iEATu

The alpha was called alpha trial though.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


still say my sidewinder x8 is the best, if for no other reason it's because of the vertical side thumb buttons. it's SOOO much better than having horizontal ones. any mouse that has those side buttons vertical = win imo


I use that and a sidewinder x6 keyboard love them both .


----------



## grizzlyblunting

I buy the september 12th date tho


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haha, maybe i should have said "in years."


Ill let it slide... this time


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14812811*
> Found this posted on a Spanish forum;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it's real, probably photoshopped.


I can't take it lol even the photoshopped screens get my hopes up. Sept. 12 is horrible timing for me, got genetics test sept. 12 and i get access two days early, those two days of which i have to study









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz-6-MfpsJo[/ame]


----------



## Swaggerfeld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14810149*
> So for the first time in 3 months I'm using a mouse that isn't a ball mouse from 1997.
> Joined BFBC2 got a 526 point kill from a triple headshot kill with the Gol right off the bat.
> Apparently Logitech makes some awesome $9 optical mice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm a cloth pad user I think it's safe to say I'll be buying a high-end optical mouse as my next peripheral, this $9 mouse tracks better than my G500 I returned.


G400 gogo!


----------



## Zackcy

>Quickscopes/ plays overly aggresive/ does something in a Battlefield game that isn't realistic.
>Everyone in lobby calls him a COD noob.

The only other game that exists......................is COD.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109904929946206208

We'll need at least 100 hours to complete each class, that looks great, that's what it took me to complete everything in BFBC2.









https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109157272059527169

The Caspian Border is 1.4KM long, not sure if that's good or not.


----------



## Ishinomori

That's not bad at all!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14817040*
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109904929946206208
> 
> We'll need at least 100 hours to complete each class, that looks great, that's what it took me to complete everything in BFBC2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109157272059527169
> 
> The Caspian Border is 1.4KM long, not sure if that's good or not.


@snapcount89 Yes. The flying zone is much larger.

^--That's the important part


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14817040*
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109904929946206208
> 
> We'll need at least 100 hours to complete each class, that looks great, that's what it took me to complete everything in BFBC2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/status/109157272059527169
> 
> The Caspian Border is 1.4KM long, not sure if that's good or not.


Yay!
I am liking the new way to unlock weapon attachments.


----------



## BreakDown

i would like to be able to have custom loadouts per class.

in BC2 this issue was fixed with the spectact kit, since you could have 2 loadouts per class, hope there is something similar in BF3


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;14818194*
> i would like to be able to have custom loadouts per class.
> 
> in BC2 this issue was fixed with the spectact kit, since you could have 2 loadouts per class, hope there is something similar in BF3


Yeah would be nice to have a few different kits to pick from.


----------



## Pendulum

After looking at the Physical Warfare pack video again I might actually start out as a sniper.
The SKS sniper rifle with the scope you saw at :45 seconds should be lovely for mid-range combat.


----------



## Lhino

Engineer is my baby. Yet that SKS looks like such a beast.....recon next on my list for sure.


----------



## Eagle1337

Dang it recon, I'm a medic by, nature.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...04929946206208

We'll need at least 100 hours to complete each class, that looks great, that's what it took me to complete everything in BFBC2.









https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...57272059527169

The Caspian Border is 1.4KM long, not sure if that's good or not.


Oh wow... 400 hours. I have spent only 70 in BC2 altogether.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


Oh wow... 400 hours. I have spent only 70 in BC2 altogether.


That's what I spent in the last month.


----------



## Lifeshield

Xbox 360 version has been confirmed to be on two discs.

Looks like this game is going to be pretty big!


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Xbox 360 version has been confirmed to be on two discs.

Looks like this game is going to be pretty big!


I have seen around the interwebz that it is rumoured to be 15 gigs on PC, so it is not that bad, imo.


----------



## Lifeshield

What that says, to me, is that Dice aren't looking to compromise on quality regardless of platform.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

15GB digital, 10GB retail.
Digital or retail, you still need Origin.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/foru...ches-you-sleep

If you don't log into Origin for more than 1 year it deletes all your games.

I may get this game on PS3.


----------



## Yukss

IÂ´m so impatient that all i see is this when i open origen..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*


If you don't log into Origin for more than 1 year it deletes all your games.


*MISINFORMATION*










EA reserves the right to take away the ability to download any game purchased from them if you don't log in to your account at least once every 12 months, it doesn't remove your ability to use it if you already have it on your computer/disc. Slight difference.

If your THAT worried then take off your *tin hat* and *buy a physical copy* so you don't have to worry about it. And if your REALLY paranoid then make ISO's from them and burn/store them on a removable hard drive.

As long as your have your CD key you'll be fine, just email it to yourself









PS: Who the heck following this thread would NOT get it for PC?


----------



## iEATu

400 hours unlock time? Not so bad







I would've had at least 300 hours if I played this summer.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


*MISINFORMATION*










EA reserves the right to take away the ability to download any game purchased from them if you don't log in to your account at least once every 12 months, it doesn't remove your ability to use it if you already have it on your computer/disc. Slight difference.

If your THAT worried then take off your *tin hat* and *buy a physical copy* so you don't have to worry about it. And if your REALLY paranoid then make ISO's from them and burn/store them on a removable hard drive.

As long as your have your CD key you'll be fine, just email it to yourself









PS: Who the heck following this thread would NOT get it for PC?











It's questionable what would drive EA to take away the ability of the account to download games. Are they meaning if you violate policy or cheat? If i don't log in origin for 12months and haven't done anything wrong i don't see any right for them to take away my ability to log back in and download a game that i've legally purchased for an over priced payment of 60$ USD. Not that it will be a big deal because i have origin on my laptop and desktop at the moment and origin starts with log in but the concern still stands. Just seems like they're trying to display some kind of power standpoint over the customer.


----------



## Waffleboy

Well they have the right to do it because we agree to their terms of use. But seriously people, they would never do this on any large scale. Can you imagine the bad PR they would get if they took games away? I really don't think it's something to worry about.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*


15GB digital, 10GB retail.
Digital or retail, you still need Origin.

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/foru...ches-you-sleep

If you don't log into Origin for more than 1 year it deletes all your games.
I may get this game on PS3.


OLD FUD.

This has been there ever since EA Downloader was released in 2005. I can still download content on accounts I haven't logged into for years. They also explained in a tweet that this is to stop spammers from signing up accounts that they don't use. Not to kill your account just because you haven't logged in for a year or two.

Anyways, I had a dream that DICE was going to do a interview on a TV station on the 21st about the later coming beta, which meant the beta wouldn't come out till the end of the month or something. It almost felt like a nightmare lol. I've been thinking about BF3 wayyyy to much.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14823476*
> I had a dream that DICE was going to do a interview on a TV station on the 21st about the later coming beta, which meant the beta wouldn't come out till the end of the month or something. It almost felt like a nightmare lol. I've been thinking about BF3 wayyyy to much.


I keep waking up and the first song that plays in my head is the Battlefield theme song. Made the mistake of telling my GF, she thinks I'm nuts now!


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14823765*
> I keep waking up and the first song that plays in my head is the Battlefield theme song. Made the mistake of telling my GF, she thinks I'm nuts now!


LOL! There's some things you just don't tell your missus.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14823228*
> Well they have the right to do it because we agree to their terms of use. But seriously people, they would never do this on any large scale. Can you imagine the bad PR they would get if they took games away? I really don't think it's something to worry about.


not like we have a choice but to sign it if we want to play their games.. and if they do it to 5-10 people it would probably get swept under the rug pretty easily...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14823476*
> OLD FUD.
> 
> This has been there ever since EA Downloader was released in 2005. I can still download content on accounts I haven't logged into for years. They also explained in a tweet that this is to stop spammers from signing up accounts that they don't use. Not to kill your account just because you haven't logged in for a year or two.


this is good to hear..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14823765*
> I keep waking up and the first song that plays in my head is the Battlefield theme song. Made the mistake of telling my GF, she thinks I'm nuts now!


No, you have a girlfriend, you're still very far away from the cliff







.

I can't waaaaaaaaaaaaait for the beta........


----------



## Blackops_2

Just read an article saying speculation says the 9th, which i imagine it's around the 9th-12th. As it's only beneficial to release the beta earlier in the month it will definitely spread how fun BF3 is.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14823765*
> I keep waking up and the first song that plays in my head is the Battlefield theme song. Made the mistake of telling my GF, she thinks I'm nuts now!


I think i'm going to make the BF3 theme my alarm when it's released.


----------



## ACM




----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14822261*
> *MISINFORMATION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA reserves the right to take away the ability to download any game purchased from them if you don't log in to your account at least once every 12 months, it doesn't remove your ability to use it if you already have it on your computer/disc. Slight difference.
> 
> If your THAT worried then take off your *tin hat* and *buy a physical copy* so you don't have to worry about it. And if your REALLY paranoid then make ISO's from them and burn/store them on a removable hard drive.
> 
> As long as your have your CD key you'll be fine, just email it to yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Who the heck following this thread would NOT get it for PC?


I really hope they don't enforce this rule. I'm joining the marine corp and I leave for bootcamp Oct. 10th.





















but after BC, I go to MCT and then MOS school, which is a year long in itself. Add to that the time I'll spend overseas... I may not get to log onto my origin account for up to 5 years.


----------



## InfamousLegend

What I don't understand is why they haven't at least released a date yet considering it's already September. Wouldn't they release that **** a month or two in advance.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acm;14825246*


i love you so much


----------



## Pendulum

*dumps an entire AUG clip with magnum rounds into a guy's back at 10 feet away... Doesn't die, turns around and kills me with 100% health.*
Both of us had sub 100 ping.










I got shot in the head with a sniper over 12 times tonight without taking any damage, and vice-versa with me as a recon.

Hopefully hit registration and the hit boxes will be tweaked a bit better in BF3, they'be been a nuisance in BFBC2.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14825884*
> *dumps an entire AUG clip with magnum rounds into a guy's back at 10 feet away... Doesn't die, turns around and kills me with 100% health.*
> Both of us had sub 100 ping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got shot in the head with a sniper over 12 times tonight without taking any damage, and vice-versa with me as a recon.
> Hopefully hit registration and the hit boxes will be tweaked a bit better in BF3, they'be been a
> nuisance in BFBC2.


Ahhhhhrgg i had a bad day playing today, hit registration were crap for me an my clan buddies, we are all 50ths btw and almost, almost always we ended in the first places of each round but i really get bored of bc2, so manny bugs, my k\r is now under 1 because now i only play for fun, roadkills and dogtags, killing with repair tool and desfribilator are my priority rigth now lol.

Also playing as a recon i hate when i hit someone in the middle of the forehead with a .50 calibre and he still alive, shotguns are hell and so on


----------



## calavera

Why won't they release the recommended system settings already!?! I'm anxious to see if I can max it out...which isn't likely at the moment.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;14826410*
> Why won't they release the recommended system settings already!?! I'm anxious to see if I can max it out...which isn't likely at the moment.


EA is really throwing gas on the "hardware anxiety" fire with this game, bet nvidia is paying them for it haha


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14820571*
> Engineer is my baby. Yet that SKS looks like such a beast.....recon next on my list for sure.


Yeah baby! This is my number one class. I think I had about 3,000 kills with mines alone.


----------



## Ishinomori

I can't wait for the G36C!

Looks like engineer will have to be my class as-well!


----------



## olliiee

Assault. Medic (L)


----------



## jak3z

I was talking with some friends that live in Stockholm, and they visited DICE HQ couple of times, and there are a lot of rumours that it will indeed be between 9/11 Sept.
True? Who knows ^_^


----------



## Lifeshield

Releasing on 9/11 would be a bit sensitive? I'm aware it's not related to the event, but I can't help but get the feeling that would just be wrong.


----------



## calavera

You guys are talking about the beta date I assume?


----------



## jak3z

It's not 9/11, It's between the 9 and 11 of September.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14827452*
> It's not 9/11, It's between the 9 and 11 of September.


Which leaves 9/11 as a possible date, no?

Unless you're saying it's out on 10/11.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Why does it make even the slightest difference at all if the beta went live on the 11th September?


----------



## kcuestag

I have a group of friends from Chile that talked to a DICE representative because they wanted to discuss about having like a gamescon there, and they were told BETA would start September 9th.

So that makes sense, September 9th for Origin Pre-orders + MoH LE owners and 11th for the rest.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14827542*
> I have a group of friends from Chile that talked to a DICE representative because they wanted to discuss about having like a gamescon there, and they were told BETA would start September 9th.
> 
> So that makes sense, September 9th for Origin Pre-orders + MoH LE owners and 11th for the rest.


Also, 9th is a Friday. Gives all those who pre-ordered a whole weekend to check the game out and raise the hype levels even more.

And the gf is away this weekend... Oh Kstag, I do hope you are right.


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

I spoke to a guy, who new a guy that went out with someones half brothers, sister. They said they don't know sometime in September.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;14825298*
> I really hope they don't enforce this rule. I'm joining the marine corp and I leave for bootcamp Oct. 10th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but after BC, I go to MCT and then MOS school, which is a year long in itself. Add to that the time I'll spend overseas... I may not get to log onto my origin account for up to 5 years.


if you come back in 5 years there may even be a 4th battlefield, and battlefield 3 will probably cost $15


----------



## Outcasst

From the Alpha with the G36C I think that Engineer will be my favorite class.


----------



## jacobrjett

I dunno about you guys, but I tend too play my games at least once a year...


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hurtn4ASquirtn;14827577*
> I spoke to a guy, who new a guy that went out with someones half brothers, sister. They said they don't know sometime in September.


----------



## Yukss

I want the beta already...!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14827608*
> I want the beta already...!


There is literally nothing more that can be said. We've analysed everything to death. We have run out of BF3 info. We need the damn beta!

The anticipation is making me feel like this:

[ame]http://vimeo.com/28501846[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14827558*
> Also, 9th is a Friday. Gives all those who pre-ordered a whole weekend to check the game out and raise the hype levels even more.
> 
> And the gf is away this weekend... Oh Kstag, I do hope you are right.


I'll be travelling on the 9th from Spain back home to Germany, a 18 hour trip by car.

But I'll arrive at midnight on Friday, so I will play it that day.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14827596*
> From the Alpha with the G36C I think that Engineer will be my favorite class.


Yeah, Assault is definitely my favorite class in BFBC2 with weapons like the AUG, F2000, and the M4. But in BF3 it's probably Engineer with the G36c.


----------



## jak3z

I love the m4 medic class :3


----------



## XAnarchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14827922*
> I love the m4 medic class :3


I prefer it like BC2 with the LMG's


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14827649*
> There is literally nothing more that can be said. We've analysed everything to death. We have run out of BF3 info. We need the damn beta!
> 
> The anticipation is making me feel like this:
> 
> *snip*


That clip suits your display pic impeccably!!!

:rofl:


----------



## furmark

im off work all this week so if sods law is correct i predict early beta will be weekend and open beta next week .


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14827542*
> I have a group of friends from Chile that talked to a DICE representative because they wanted to discuss about having like a gamescon there, and they were told BETA would start September 9th.
> 
> So that makes sense, September 9th for Origin Pre-orders + MoH LE owners and 11th for the rest.


if this is true i'm going to be preordering tonight.. even though i can't play because i haven't bought a CPU yet


----------



## TehStranger?

it better come out on the 9th, daddy needs to play a new game.


----------



## kcuestag

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYe7hDbJ6tQ[/ame]

Interesting, going to watch it now.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

MANNNNNN I CANT FKIN WAIT!!!!!!!!! I preordered this game last night and have been playing MoH '10 & BFBC2 religiously in anticipation for a game that I might very well quit my job for :X


----------



## downlinx

very good video thanks, but one thing was missing, the top gun theme song at the end while in the jets, hehe


----------



## delavan

The producer in the video kept talking about BF3 running at 30 FPS....

what does he means really? Decent gaming experience at 30FPS? I mean, the game will still run at 60 FPS with V-Sync (pretty obvious) or higher without v-sync cap...

I know Carmack (from iD software) mentioned that ID made RAGE based on a 60 FPS perspective....


----------



## dade_kash_xD

He's referring to consoles. The console version is set at 30 FPS. PC will run as high as your monitor's refresh rate and GPU's permit.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delavan;14828377*
> The producer in the video kept talking about BF3 running at 30 FPS....
> 
> what does he means really? Decent gaming experience at 30FPS? I mean, the game will still run at 60 FPS with V-Sync (pretty obvious) or higher without v-sync cap...
> 
> I know Carmack (from iD software) mentioned that ID made RAGE based on a 60 FPS perspective....


He's talking about console here. He tries to explain that he'd rather have it at 30fps on a console with more eye-candy, then turning graphics down to experience 60fps on the PS3/360.


----------



## delavan

Well thank you for that clarification....it sounded weird that's all.

Me needs the FPS!
Now, we need the game!


----------



## dteg

had to post this here:


----------



## Blackops_2

Average BF player should be sporting mouse/keyboard


----------



## dteg

i was thinking the exact same thing, but hey point still stands


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14829229*
> *i was thinking the exact same thing*, but hey point still stands


i was thinking of saying the exact same to the guy above -.-


----------



## BreakDown

how well is bf3 selling on consoles?

i would like BF3 to be a success both on PC and consoles. more money for DICE is always good.


----------



## hp.

As far till now i've seen jets in bf shooting kind of bullets if you have noticed. Will they be shooting missiles and dropping bomb on ground ? Like we see in real wars they lock the target and fire. and drop bomb on ground ?


----------



## james8

^from the border video, we do see jets locking onto other jets and shoot air to air missles.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how well is bf3 selling on consoles?

i would like BF3 to be a success both on PC and consoles. more money for DICE is always good.


I agree with this, but PC HAS GOT to sell as much if not more than either console. If it doesn't, although the devs are awesome, EA might go for a more console-focused BF in the future.

Although, since pre-orders are beating Blops so far, I doubt thats a concern


----------



## elson

Any word on the beta? Its supposed to start in September right?


----------



## Pendulum

In the end MW3 will have a higher overall profit due to them throwing map packs out like hotcakes.

Black Ops had 5.6 million copies out on the first day IIRC, which broke records.
I've also read articles that the developers are expecting MW3 to sell 25 million copies and BF3 only 15m, tops.

Until the series is milked bone dry and gets shut down that's how it's going to be. But hey, less noobs and children to make Battlefield look bad, eh?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;14830056*
> As far till now i've seen jets in bf shooting kind of bullets if you have noticed. Will they be shooting missiles and dropping bomb on ground ? Like we see in real wars they lock the target and fire. and drop bomb on ground ?


you can choose between air to ground and air to air


----------



## T3beatz

BF2 was released in 2005... BF3 late 2011, that's a 6 year gap... lot's of things fall out of favor in a long period of time. They should have stayed on it, I would say 3 years max. I know they released battlefield BC, but it's not Battlefield and it was only for the consoles at first... That's why I did not buy it right away (not much of a console gamer). Then they released BC2 for the PC in march 2010, still a big gap... I didn't take it as a battlefield game (and thought it was still going to be based around the console) so I didn't buy it right away. It took me until 2011 to get BC2.

All that time, The COD series was dropping a new game all most once a year from to different devs. (even though inferior to BF, it was something different, new, something to do). So people just kept buying them, and they became ever more popular. Kids were becoming of age to play the games and COD was all they had to look forward to. Basically IMO, Battlefield dropped the ball and COD picked it up and ran with it. Now you got all these young COD Fans and you wonder why?? also the easier, less sim type feel of the game appeals more to the younger crowd, who is not ready for the more advance game were a little more thinking is necessary.









So basically, COD is a Trainer and BF is the real deal. Just My opinion. (I like both games, depending on how I feel at the time).


----------



## Pendulum

Picked up BFBC2 for the first time in a while, joined in the middle of a game, ended getting this after giving the AUG a try. 
If only my KDR always looked like that.









Edit: Would have been 0 deaths, but I used my shotgun and it didn't register [







] resulting in an annoying death. *headshot sound, blood, animation of being shot, 0 damage done*
Now I remember why I stopped BFBC2.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't want BFBC2 images in this thread, I think I explained my self properly quite a few times.

Please don't make me go clean the thread.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please don't make me go clean the thread.










Don't MAKE him pull over and turn this thread around!









On a side note, anyone want to place bets on the amount of cpu cores/threads BF3 supports?

Guessing 8 myself, but im a positive pauly.


----------



## james8

I'm guessing at least 12 since intel is coming out with hexa-hyperthread-core CPU soon.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't want BFBC2 images in this thread, I think I explained my self properly quite a few times.

Please don't make me go clean the thread.










What image?


----------



## Hawk777th

Supports? I am pretty sure Windows 7 spreads the load across the CPU cores as it sees fit.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Supports? I am pretty sure Windows 7 spreads the load across the CPU cores as it sees fit.


No the game has to support it.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iEATu*


No the game has to support it.


Bingo.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14832427*
> What image?


lol well played


----------



## kcuestag

I bet the game will use up to 12 cores.

I know it because DICE confirmed it already ages ago.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14832569*
> Supports? I am pretty sure Windows 7 spreads the load across the CPU cores as it sees fit.


Nah, the apps does.

I hope the game will be GPU intensive and not so much CPU-bound. Hopefully my system runs it well at 1080p with AA.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;14832700*
> Nah, the apps does.
> 
> I hope the game will be GPU intensive and not so much CPU-bound. Hopefully my system runs it well at 1080p with AA.


Yeah, your GPU's should be plenty, but I would worry about your CPU. Can you say OC?


----------



## dteg

arghhhhh, i bought a 3d pro joystick, and it says delivered, but i don't have it... which means it's probably at the box but hasn't been delivered to me yet and won't be until tomorrow. this epicly sucks because i've only got 1 class tomorrow and tonight is my stay-up-until-3am-night =[


----------



## inthepastxx

Computer is being updated just for this game and skyrim! hoping what I picked out will be enough to run these new games on max


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inthepastxx;14833052*
> Computer is being updated just for this game and skyrim! hoping what I picked out will be enough to run these new games on max


What did you pick as upgrades?


----------



## inthepastxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14833110*
> What did you pick as upgrades?


Well I'm going to go with the i5-2500k series as I hear and read its the gamers choice, I'll OC it to about 4.2-4.5GHz

Decided to go with 8 gigs DDR3 1600MHz RAM

and either sli the 470's or get the gtx 580 3GB version as I haven't really been following the AMD cards lately.


----------



## james8

^sounds good. SLI 470s will be very powerful


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14833353*
> ^sounds good. SLI 470s will be very powerful


i5-2500k was a smart choice, stupid cheap for the preformance.

See how the VRam on your 470 does before you SLI it, I have 460SLI and am anxiously waiting to see how they do. Might wait till next gen Nvidia or AMD cards for upgrade though.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14833505*
> i5-2500k was a smart choice, stupid cheap for the preformance.
> 
> See how the VRam on your 470 does before you SLI it, I have 460SLI and am anxiously waiting to see how they do. Might wait till next gen Nvidia or AMD cards for upgrade though.


I maxed out my 1.2GB of VRAM in the Alpha (in 1920*1080), not sure how the final game will be compared but if my asumptions are correct this game will eat VRAM like nothing else once you start turning on AA and AF.


----------



## Zackcy

Very unoptimized alpha.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;14833563*
> I maxed out my 1.2GB of VRAM in the Alpha (in 1920*1080), not sure how the final game will be compared but if my asumptions are correct this game will eat VRAM like nothing else once you start turning on AA and AF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14833687*
> Very unoptimized alpha.


That was locked @ low settings and low textures on a smallish map.
THATS that scares me haha


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14834027*
> That was locked @ low settings and low textures on a smallish map.
> THATS that scares me haha


Didn't know this...(frantically looks for second GTX-470 to buy)


----------



## Pendulum

Stop talking about hardware, you guys are making me want to do a rebuild. D:
If my 460 can't handle high settings during beta with AA/AF at 1x, HBAO off, I'll upgrade, if not I'll stay with this rig until IB/Kepler.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14834241*
> Stop talking about hardware, you guys are making me want to do a rebuild. D:
> If my 460 can't handle high settings during beta with AA/AF at 1x, HBAO off, I'll upgrade, if not I'll stay with this rig until IB/Kepler.


speaking of hardware i wanna finish my build THIS week; i was waiting for some kind of sale on the 2600k but i'm not seeing any so i think tonight i'm going to bite the bullet on the 2600k and BF3 from origin...


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;14833563*
> I maxed out my 1.2GB of VRAM in the Alpha (in 1920*1080), not sure how the final game will be compared but if my asumptions are correct this game will eat VRAM like nothing else once you start turning on AA and AF.


This is scary. I am lacking VRAM then. I got only 1GB. This must be Crossfire SLI biggest drawback: You got like 50% more GPU power than a 580 but you have only 1GB of vram.

Some games seems to handle this better than others however by caching in the ram. I heard somewhere BF3 would do that, think it was in FB2 presentation. I may have to stick with MLAA or FXAA rather than MSAA. I am usually ok with only 4X-8X AF.

So the Beta is likely on Friday? Sounds very good.









Dteg: A 2500k would be a better performance/price move. Should be the same performance. I am waiting to see Bulldozer performance and I'll change both my board and CPU. I'll grab a Radeon 7000 series next year.


----------



## dteg

just pulled the trigger on BF3, finally preordered it... i've also got 2 new friends on origin and i have no idea who they are =/


----------



## iLLGT3

This is what we are competing against.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14835063*
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


I showed the same video to my buddy at work, he's an avid Blops / MW2 player.
First thing he said, "what map is this on MW2?"... Needless to say I lol'd hard.
I told him it was MW3 and he looked so disappointed, I showed him the BF3 videos and he canceled his pre-order and got BF3 instead!









I was a CoD player up until MW1, I have to say every new CoD that comes out gets more and more pathetic!









It hurts knowing that MW3 and its 1,000 map packs is going to outsell BF3 by a landslide. However, quality > quantity any day.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;14834430*
> Dteg: A 2500k would be a better performance/price move. Should be the same performance. I am waiting to see Bulldozer performance and I'll change both my board and CPU. I'll grab a Radeon 7000 series next year.


true but 6 is higher than 5







plus i'm probably going to start folding with it, either way i bought a 2600k 10 minutes ago
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14835063*
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


i only see a video of CoD4


----------



## iLLGT3

To the hardcore fanbase, that video looks like a video of the best game ever. They force themselves to like it.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14835063*
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


Read the comments. LOL.


----------



## furmark

everytime i see this thread i think BETA, then i vomit on my cat with disappointment


----------



## Zackcy

I pop in here once in a while, hate the amount of hype, makes waiting feel fooooooooooooooooorever.


----------



## jacobrjett

God I hope the multiplayer for battlefield isnt broken.

Bad company 2 is a buggy mess for me.

I crash too desktop randomly when trying too join a server, and about every 25 minutes the I lose connection too the server.

Just got kicked right now on the third set of MCOMs in rush my god its frustrating.


----------



## Zackcy

As frustrating as having half of your team snipe while on Rush offense and losing?


----------



## Mr. 13

why can't they just reveal the beta dates?? it's not like some big secrets... everyone's happy if they release the dates


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14836795*
> As frustrating as having half of your team snipe while on Rush offense and losing?


This actually happened too me today.

I was on offense, there was some guy with the name Elmo or something on our team. He was camping like 100 meters away from the MCOMS behind a rock, he had been there for like 5 minutes and racked up a 3/0 k/d... the saddest thing was he probably thought he was doing good...

You guessed it, he was playing recon too...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14835063*
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


terrible .....

taken from this video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7bQf8knm7U&feature=related[/ame]
Quote:


> ****!!!! I hope it looks﻿ like mw2 its mw3 ! Wgat a dumb comment! Honestly how do you want them to improve the game more? New killstreaks, slightly new graphics, new guns and perks.. New campaign? *** is wrong with you guys? Like really
> McMastaRush 2 hours ago


i guess some people really dont like change


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;14835188*
> everytime i see this thread i think BETA, then i vomit on my cat with disappointment


ahahahaha!


----------



## Thrifty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14835063*
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1107376-yt-mw3-call-duty-modern-warfare.html


Wait, Battlefield 3 has competition?


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrifty;14837446*
> Wait, Battlefield 3 has competition?


Let's not kid ourselves here, now. MW3 *will* outsell BF3, even if it is a rehashed pile of crap.

Call of Duty - Deceased
Cause of death - Milked to death


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;14837076*
> why can't they just reveal the beta dates?? it's not like some big secrets... everyone's happy if they release the dates


I think the game going gold is more important now than the beta.
When the game is done, the beta will be announced I'm sure.


----------



## mjpd1983

LOL has anyone seen these?

If you want a real laugh, then check it out along with a few of his other vids









And sorry if it's inappropriate just thought it was funny.

Don't want it embedded here just the link.

xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_OwavMkkNI&feature=related

xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJziZhvIePg&feature=related


----------



## 006

Originally Posted by iLLGT3 View Post
This is what we are competing against.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/video-game-...n-warfare.html

that was MW3, one could easliy mistake that for MW2


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14837717*
> LOL has anyone seen these?
> 
> If you want a real laugh, then check it out along with a few of his other vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if it's inappropriate just thought it was funny.
> 
> Don't want it embedded here just the link.
> 
> xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_OwavMkkNI&feature=related
> 
> xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJziZhvIePg&feature=related


I want to punch him, in the face. Not because of what he's saying, he's just trollin', but the way he speaks and looks, oh god.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14837717*
> LOL has anyone seen these?
> 
> If you want a real laugh, then check it out along with a few of his other vids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry if it's inappropriate just thought it was funny.
> 
> Don't want it embedded here just the link.
> 
> xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_OwavMkkNI&feature=related
> 
> xxxx://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJziZhvIePg&feature=related


lol worthy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14837817*
> Originally Posted by iLLGT3 View Post
> This is what we are competing against.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/pc-games/video-game-...n-warfare.html
> 
> that was MW3, one could easliy mistake that for MW2


pretty much half of the comment on that video were made in that regard


----------



## 006

Have you guys this http://www.gamersyde.com/download_battlefield_3_caspian_border_1080p_60fps_-22724_en.html


----------



## Shogon

Keep fEAr alive. So stocked for this game, and that expansion for Shogun 2. Loved the ability to change my firing rate with the click of a button. Think they have those 30+1 (30 in the mag, 1 in the chamber in the gun) like in Tom Clancy games? Can't recall from alpha.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;14838041*
> Keep fEAr alive. So stocked for this game, and that expansion for Shogun 2. Loved the ability to change my firing rate with the click of a button. Think they have those 30+1 (30 in the mag, 1 in the chamber in the gun) like in Tom Clancy games? Can't recall from alpha.


yeah its 30+1 in the game


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14837988*
> Have you guys this http://www.gamersyde.com/download_battlefield_3_caspian_border_1080p_60fps_-22724_en.html


That looks so much better than the youtube videos floating around. While watching I found myself moving the mouse like I was playing the game! lol

I still have to do my pre-order, waiting to see if I can get a deal from origin without jumping through to many loops.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone here debunk this crazy rumor? Is it in 3 days for the beta or 11th or 27th? I find it a little disrespectful if someone release the beta on 9-11-11 because Sept 11 is a special important honorable day what we all already know.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14838686*
> Can anyone here debunk this crazy rumor? Is it in 3 days for the beta or 11th or 27th? I find it a little disrespectful if someone release the beta on 9-11-11 because Sept 11 is a special important honorable day what we all already know.


If you read maybe even 2 pages of this thread you would know NO ONE knows when Beta is.









PS: My mom died 7 years ago exactly when you posted this, I think its disrespectful because its a "special important honorable day" what we already know.

Don't be one of those people that connects one tragedy FOREVER with a multiple of 365 rotations of our earth with something else completely irrelevant. It doesn't make you patriotic, just annoying.


----------



## T3beatz

I'm not religious are anything but if I had a dollar for ever time someone celebrated on a tragic day I'd be kinda rich... Halloween, Día de los Muertos (day of the dead) etc,etc...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14838686*
> Can anyone here debunk this crazy rumor? Is it in 3 days for the beta or 11th or 27th? I find it a little disrespectful if someone release the beta on 9-11-11 because Sept 11 is a special important honorable day what we all already know.


Yeah, I'm not getting out of bed on 9/11 in case I offend someone somewhere.

Get a grip.


----------



## alienware

hey guys does any1 know if the gift scheme is working on origin? My country Pakistan is not listed in origin as a place from where i can buy, i would appreciate if some1 from the states can buy the game for me and gift it. I will of course pay via paypal.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14837988*
> Have you guys this http://www.gamersyde.com/download_battlefield_3_caspian_border_1080p_60fps_-22724_en.html


Thats awesome!

The only thing that was missing was triple-wide gaming resolution...









I'm spoiled i know!


----------



## jacobrjett

if its released on 9/11, isnt that a good thing, i mean you must have seriously nothing better too do with your time if thats something too offend you, but if its the anniversary of a loss of yours, you have something too keep your mind off it!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;14834430*
> So the Beta is likely on Friday? Sounds very good.


Is this purely coming from the rumor about Sept 9-11 release?


----------



## glycerin256

Hey guys, are the rifle/SMGs confirmed as being select fire weapons? (Meaning i can switch between single shot and burst/full auto)


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14839847*
> Hey guys, are the rifle/SMGs confirmed as being select fire weapons? (Meaning i can switch between single shot and burst/full auto)


Yes, there is an alpha video showing a bloke changing from single, to burst, to full auto on a m16...

I'd post the vid, but kcuestag would bring out his mod-hammer!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14839927*
> Yes, there is an alpha video showing a bloke changing from single, to burst, to full auto on a m16...
> 
> I'd post the vid, but kcuestag would bring out his mod-hammer!












http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1079487-battlefield-3-alpha-nda.html


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14839938*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1079487-battlefield-3-alpha-nda.html


That mod-hammer!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14839949*
> That mod-hammer!


It only hits those who deserve it









Anyways, am I still the only one who is a bit apprehensive about battlelog? Or has everybody got too... overwhelmed by the gameplay videos released and forgotten all about lol


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alienware*


hey guys does any1 know if the gift scheme is working on origin? My country Pakistan is not listed in origin as a place from where i can buy, i would appreciate if some1 from the states can buy the game for me and gift it. I will of course pay via paypal.


How's your spanish? I guess you can try the Mexico site for Origin:

http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea...ttlefield3_MX/

Its USD 49.95 and you can use Paypal. Thats what I did when I preordered since I live in Colombia and Origin was sending me to EU website (50 euros... no thanks).


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


It only hits those who deserve it









Anyways, am I still the only one who is a bit apprehensive about battlelog? Or has everybody got too... overwhelmed by the gameplay videos released and forgotten all about lol


They are doing the ol' sleight of hand aren't they...

I'm not willing to judge anything until I try it.

Except butseks... That's a no.


----------



## Lhino

I know this is off topic.....but is Steam down?


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I know this is off topic.....but is Steam down?


not for me.


----------



## glycerin256

just to make sure everyone sees it: http://www.vg247.com/2011/09/06/batt...atches-likely/

Quote:



In regards to the Battlefield 3 beta, the billion dollar question is â€œwhenâ€.

Speaking in a roundtable interview in Sweden last week, game dev head Patrick Bach was coy when pressed on a specific date.

â€œSoon,â€ he said.

A fellow DICE staffer added: â€œWell, weâ€™ve said September, so itâ€™ll be soon.â€

Bach then said: â€œBefore the game ships,â€ before his teammate said, â€œSometime between now and the end of September.â€

The final game itself releases on October 25.

Bach went on to say the alpha and imminent beta are working tests, and are very much affecting the end product.

â€œThere were plenty of complaints, of course,â€ he said in answer to VG247 reader Colin Gallacher, who asked whether or not feedback from the alpha had impacted the shooter.

â€œThere were some things we found out that we wanted to change based on the alpha; quite a lot, actually,â€ he said.

â€œEverything from gun-balancing to the placement of the objectives on the Rush map; we actually moved them around based on [the fact] that the first base was quite hard to take. We are still moving things around on that map to utilise feedback from the alpha.

â€œThatâ€™s why weâ€™re doing it. Itâ€™s not to market the game, itâ€™s actually to test it in a proper way. There are hundreds of things that weâ€™ve changed since the alpha.

â€œAgain, to the beta question, we are releasing the beta before the game and we are actually changing stuff based on that before we ship the game, even though you could argue that thatâ€™s very late close to the ship of the game, we will still have time to do, for instance, day one patches and changes to the Battlelog that will actually be game-changing.â€

Bach was speaking during a trip to DICE last week by VG247, RPS and Eurogamer.

As to what to expect from the beta itself, DICE has been noncommittal up to this point. Youâ€™ll get a map, obviously, but itâ€™s unknown if thereâ€™ll be more than one.

As the BF3Blog guesses, itâ€™s likely to be a larger level so all modes of combat can be tested, and itâ€™s expected the beta will go live for all platforms: PC, 360 and PS3.

Obviously, youâ€™ll need to be a Gold Live sub if youâ€™re playing on 360. Those that bought the Limited Edition of Medal of Honor last year are guaranteed a spot, as you are if you pre-order the PC version through Origin.


go to the article to listen to the audio files.

SWEET! BUT I WANNA KNOW WHEN!!!


----------



## Ishinomori

Really... the BETA will be before the game ships... You don't say?


----------



## alienware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


How's your spanish? I guess you can try the Mexico site for Origin:

http://store.origin.com/store/eaemea...ttlefield3_MX/

Its USD 49.95 and you can use Paypal. Thats what I did when I preordered since I live in Colombia and Origin was sending me to EU website (50 euros... no thanks).


tried your link...still redirects me to eu homepage.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Did anyone here get a birthday discount coupon for Origin? When exactly did you guys get one? My birthday is in 4 days and I haven't gotten anything yet. I didn't "just sign up," I've had an EA account for many years.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


It only hits those who deserve it









Anyways, am I still the only one who is a bit apprehensive about battlelog? Or has everybody got too... overwhelmed by the gameplay videos released and forgotten all about lol



What exactly is battlelog? I read a few articles, but could never see what exactly the pros/cons of it were.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Did anyone here get a birthday discount coupon for Origin? When exactly did you guys get one? My birthday is in 4 days and I haven't gotten anything yet. I didn't "just sign up," I've had an EA account for many years.


Miami Lakes?!? What's up neighbor! North Miami here. Anyway, I didn't get any damned coupong from Origin for my bday either and I've been a customer using EADM for a while now. Not to mention the 10+ games I've bought digitally from them.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3;14840595*
> What exactly is battlelog? I read a few articles, but could never see what exactly the pros/cons of it were.


Browser based menus, like BF4F(except, I will admit it isn't painful to use this time). I was in the alpha so I have a good idea as to how it works... I guess you'll have to wait for the beta to find out for yourself since I'm technically bound by the NDA


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14840767*
> Miami Lakes?!? What's up neighbor! North Miami here. Anyway, I didn't get any damned coupong from Origin for my bday either and I've been a customer using EADM for a while now. Not to mention the 10+ games I've boughten digitally from them.












Are you signed up for their newsletter and promotions though? I just read that I should get the e-mail on the day of my birthday, so I'm looking forward to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14840804*
> Browser based menus, like BF4F(except, I will admit it isn't painful to use this time). I was in the alpha so I have a good idea as to how it works... I guess you'll have to wait for the beta to find out for yourself since I'm technically bound by the NDA


At first when I heard about the final game being browser-based just like the Alpha was I was like ehh... that's not appealing at all, but after thinking about how quickly the game loaded and how easy it should be to minimize and join a new server, it sounds ok to me. If we cry enough, they'll change it and add some quickly drawn up menu with a server browser, it shouldn't be that hard to add in with a day one/month one patch.


----------



## Lune

Time to return the 580's and stick to 5970 as 7000 series are coming out soon just gonna use that, ontop of that nVidia didn't really run well on alpha at all







I regret buying them because beta isn't out yet (thought it would get released earlier then it wouldve been worth it) but now more time is passing... and I might aswell return them and use the money on 7990 or w/e


----------



## Cryptedvick

Any news on when the beta starts?


----------



## jak3z

Can I have one of the 580s? Please?


----------



## Ishinomori

I can haz 580 2?

Pwease!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Time to return the 580's and stick to 5970 as 7000 series are coming out soon just gonna use that, ontop of that nVidia didn't really run well on alpha at all







I regret buying them because beta isn't out yet (thought it would get released earlier then it wouldve been worth it) but now more time is passing... and I might aswell return them and use the money on 7990 or w/e


Do you remember when I called you insane? Well that still stands. Your backup card outperforms my day to day card


----------



## usiris208

I don't see how you can judge a vc on the alpha version. To my understanding alpha version are ment to test gameplay over graphics, so weren't optimized to the fullest. You will see the full effects of the graphics when the beta comes out. Since its the last step they will take this time to make the last changes to the graphics and gameplay before ship date. Plus ati cards were never all that great compared to nvidia in bf games to my knowledge.

What do I do when you ask dumb questions? 
* * * * * * * * * * * （╯Â°□Â°）╯︵ ┻━┻ 
* * * * * * * ** I flip tables in pure rage.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Time to return the 580's and stick to 5970 as 7000 series are coming out soon just gonna use that, ontop of that nVidia didn't really run well on alpha at all







I regret buying them because beta isn't out yet (thought it would get released earlier then it wouldve been worth it) but now more time is passing... and I might aswell return them and use the money on 7990 or w/e


Too Much Money you have.

My friends 580s ran fine with the Alpha. I actually heard ATi ran worse than NV during Alpha in-game chat. Would least wait til beta which is around the corner.


----------



## Lune

yeah was about to order blocks because I can't stand noise but then I realized I still have my waterblock for 5970 and just installed that back I feel better now haha no noise

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usiris208*


I don't see how you can judge a vc on the alpha version. To my understanding alpha version are ment to test gameplay over graphics, so weren't optimized to the fullest. You will see the full effects of the graphics when the beta comes out. Since its the last step they will take this time to make the last changes to the graphics and gameplay before ship date. Plus ati cards were never all that great compared to nvidia in bf games to my knowledge.

What do I do when you ask dumb questions? 
* * * * * * * * * * * （╯Â°□Â°）╯︵ ┻━┻ 
* * * * * * * ** I flip tables in pure rage.


Actually ATI cards run better in Battlefield games









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Too Much Money you have.

My friends 580s ran fine with the Alpha. I actually heard ATi ran worse than NV during Alpha in-game chat. Would least wait til beta which is around the corner.


It ran really horrible compared to ATI, but then again it was just Alpha ^^ so it doesn't really matter... I was expecting nvidia to destroy ATI with BF3 Alpha drivers, but then I was surprised to see this old 5970 play alpha just fine haha

Guess I will just wait for 7000 series because I am sure 5970 will be able to play BF3 with decent settings as I can overclock it to 1000/1300 and I am more of a tank guy where FPS isn't that bad (compared to jet + fast moving all the objectives + seeing tons of stuff from above + view distance)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*
















yeah was about to order blocks because I can't stand noise but then I realized I still have my waterblock for 5970 and just installed that back I feel better now haha no noise


And it has a waterblock... dayum. Seriously, this is insane. The stuff you have is unbelievable, I mean that CPU costed more than my whole system.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14840999*
> And it has a waterblock... dayum. Seriously, this is insane. The stuff you have is unbelievable, I mean that CPU costed more than my whole system.


That CPU was such a waste of money T_T I regret it, don't worry.


----------



## glycerin256

Lune, are your 580s for sale?

Just an FYI, I haven't closed this thread/tab once, except when i close Chrome. It's been open for about the last 4 weeks straight.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I can haz 580 2?

Pwease!


u can haz my fist in yo face.


----------



## Waffleboy

Nvidia sucked in the alpha with the current drivers, but they were fine with beta drivers (which are/will be out before the game comes out).


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Lune, are your 580s for sale?

Just an FYI, I haven't closed this thread/tab once, except when i close Chrome. It's been open for about the last 4 weeks straight.


They are pretty new under 30 days warranty thing I can return them for full money


----------



## glycerin256

I wanted to buy one. But if you are gonna do that, then ok.

dude, tell me where you are returning them to so i can get the returned merch for cheap!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


u can haz my fist in yo face.


Now, that's not very ladylike!


----------



## kcuestag

This is not the marketplace guys.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*











Are you signed up for their newsletter and promotions though? I just read that I should get the e-mail on the day of my birthday, so I'm looking forward to it.


I got it on the exact day of my B-day.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is not the marketplace guys.










It's all for BF3


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


It only hits those who deserve it









Anyways, am I still the only one who is a bit apprehensive about battlelog? Or has everybody got too... overwhelmed by the gameplay videos released and forgotten all about lol


I'm not wild about it.. although it's not as much of a central problem as gameplay issues i have such as health regen and vehicle regen. Hopefully that's one of the things they've taken out.

As for Nvidia cards and the alpha if you downloaded the released driver for BF3 which admittedly Nvidia released late, it ran fine. I had it on high @ 1920x1080 with my 470.

I also agree with Jackey, Lune...you have a problem lol


----------



## Stikes

You guys are too comfortable and stuck in your ways, BattleLog is the FUTURE!

Anyone else want some of my punch? EA sent it over, so nice of them!

In all seriousness the battlelog is a better way finding servers, joining friends, seeing whats new and stuff. I bet a lot of you use http://bfbcs.com/ to check your stats for bad company 2, this has all that crap built in! Not to mention they don't have to dig through game code and release tons of patches to ADD features and change things, its all web based!

I think its freaking amazing and am VERY glad there is NO In-game browser, they have always felt thrown together.


----------



## Blackops_2

Actually it would be more accessible to implement all this ingame it's just the fact that they can't get it right that screws it up. The game launched pretty quickly i'll give them that but not quick enough for me to want to have to exit to change servers at the same time keeping a browser open while i play. Just not a fan of it and yes i'm stuck in my ways, been PC gaming with an ingame browser since i started.


----------



## Ubeermench

I need to get rid of my 570's and get two 590's by the time BF3 gets here!!
Want the game sooo bad.

Edit: Origin won't accept my pre-order







"Order Unsubmitted" dam you EA!!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You guys are too comfortable and stuck in your ways, BattleLog is the FUTURE!

Anyone else want some of my punch? EA sent it over, so nice of them!

In all seriousness the battlelog is a better way finding servers, joining friends, seeing whats new and stuff. I bet a lot of you use http://bfbcs.com/ to check your stats for bad company 2, this has all that crap built in! Not to mention they don't have to dig through game code and release tons of patches to ADD features and change things, its all web based!

I think its freaking amazing and am VERY glad there is NO In-game browser, they have always felt thrown together.


Having to leave a browser(which crashes/eats memory/etc) open to play a game is a bit silly. If I want to visit battelog to view stats, I'll do that but if I want to play the game I'll stick with ingame browsers. 2142 at its current state is a pretty good in-game browser. The friend system sucks though.

I just don't like having to alt-tab out just to switch squads/join voip of new squad/follow friends to new server/whatever. That should all be done within the game. This just makes it harder for people to communicate with squads and other squad leaders.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Having to leave a browser(which crashes/eats memory/etc) open to play a game is a bit silly. If I want to visit battelog to view stats, I'll do that but if I want to play the game I'll stick with ingame browsers. 2142 at its current state is a pretty good in-game browser. The friend system sucks though.

* I just don't like having to alt-tab out just to switch squads/join voip of new squad/follow friends to new server/whatever. That should all be done within the game. This just makes it harder for people to communicate with squads and other squad leaders.*


Exactly. Although the friends part usually isn't a problem due to steam but now that BF3 isn't on steam i guess i have re ad my friends on origin..


----------



## Pendulum

Must..have..DAO-12..with..SLUGS!








I had 3 people begging me to stop using slugs in BFBC2 last night.









Engineer with slugs and CG is the ultimate trololo class.


----------



## furmark

still moaning about the browser lol ?


----------



## snow cakes

is there a way to make groups on origin?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Must..have..DAO-12..with..SLUGS!








I had 3 people begging me to stop using slugs in BFBC2 last night.









*Engineer with slugs and CG is the ultimate trololo class*.


Absolutely!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That CPU was such a waste of money T_T I regret it, don't worry.


Start folding on it, and put it to good use!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


still moaning about the browser lol ?


I heard you really don't need the browser anymore? That true? Otherwise i think it would be quite pointless to have a browser to join a server? What purpose does this serve however? You can always just launch it from Origin then find server ingame or am i wrong?

The alpha was weird because we all had to use browsers to join the server lol. Gonna have to wait and see, this won't stop me from pre-ordering however!


----------



## Lune

My lovely creation










Check this out







some guy made it:










and some other guy made this one:


----------



## Blackops_2

The first battlefield wallpaper is a mini story called "The russian" or something of that context.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...book-revealed/


----------



## rogueblade

Lol why did he throw such random jets in that picture? Still cool though


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14842589*
> Having to leave a browser(which crashes/eats memory/etc) open to play a game is a bit silly.


Worried about 60 MB of RAM getting used up to join a game? Won't effect performance.

If your browser crashes THAT MUCH then you have bigger issues then playing a game lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14842829*
> Must..have..DAO-12..with..SLUGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 3 people begging me to stop using slugs in BFBC2 last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Engineer with slugs and CG is the ultimate trololo class*.


Remove me from your sig. I take back anything good I've ever said about you..............


----------



## hp.

i just can't wait to use jets , i get so awesome feeling after seeing jets , they looks so sexy


----------



## Stikes

So i just installed my old Audigy 2 ZS and it sounds better then my On-Board 5.1

(I'm using Triton Surround Sound 5.1 headset)

I kept reading about how windows changed how the sound stack works so it doesn't support Sound accelerated hardware or something but it still sounds better and takes cycles off my cpu.

Wish there was an actual article on the Pro/Con of getting a sound card for gaming in 2011.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;14844180*
> i just can't wait to use jets , i get so awesome feeling after seeing jets , they looks so sexy


Same. If I'm in the A-10 I feel sorry for an enemy tank, have to remember theres mobile AA now lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;14844257*
> Same. If I'm in the A-10 I feel sorry for an enemy tank, have to remember theres mobile AA now lol.


Hopefully the rumor about individual soldiers being able to carry stingers is false. That would literally make flying living hell..


----------



## Zackcy

Wonder if you can dodge tracers like this in BF3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIwpFnpcdj4#t=2m27s


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon;14844257*
> Same. If I'm in the A-10 I feel sorry for an enemy tank, have to remember theres mobile AA now lol.


exactly


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14844282*
> Wonder if you can dodge tracers like this in BF3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIwpFnpcdj4#t=2m27s


Lol that was funny. Is the tracer dart making a return? Hopefully they just have AA vehicles and stinger sites like the great predecessor that is the sole reason of BF3's existence


----------



## Lune

He means rocket that is locked on you I think







as for the tracer darts nope there won't be any.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14844838*
> He means rocket that is locked on you I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for the tracer darts nope there won't be any.


Good to hear, now just have to hope individual stingers aren't available to soldiers and flying should be good fun..


----------



## Athorne




----------



## Blackops_2

Facts seem a bit outdated..


----------



## Pendulum

The fact known now is that beta is before October.
Watch them release beta on September 30th... >.>


----------



## Lune




----------



## Blackops_2

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/06/battlefield-3-beta-coming-soon-to-feature-hundreds-of-changes-from-alpha/

The beta should hopefully arrive "Sometime between now and the end of September"

If they're wanting to take this beta test seriously as they say they need to release it a good bit before October and not so close to launch


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14845175*
> If they're wanting to take this beta test seriously as they say they need to release it a good bit before October and not so close to launch


Agreed, the sooner the better for us and them.

I've already got another build lined up and ready to order just in case my sigrig can't play the game to my specifications during beta.









However, there's 1 thing I cannot decide on until I see the final release, GTX 570 Twin Frozr II or a 6950 2GB flashed up to a 6970. I'm not sure if I want to wait
4-6+ months for IB/Kepler/SI.


----------



## renaldy

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET IN THE GAME.....


----------



## snow cakes

the closer to release, the more anxiety!


----------



## snow cakes

idk if you guys caught this video yet, but heres an extended caspian border video... rediculous

http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/extended-caspian-border-footage/


----------



## Blackops_2

Yeah that was posted a while back still fun to watch non the less.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14844890*
> Good to hear, now just have to hope individual stingers aren't available to soldiers and flying should be good fun..


weren't stingers confirmed in the official complete weapons list posted not too long ago???


----------



## Lune




----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14846656*
> weren't stingers confirmed in the official complete weapons list posted not too long ago???


Yeah i'm just hoping it is wrong somehow


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14846666*


Lune, how do I change my title to "Battlefield 3 Ready" from "PC Gamer"? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14846707*
> Yeah i'm just hoping it is wrong somehow


anyway .. its not like everyone who will use them is a total pro


----------



## dade_kash_xD

::initiate flame now::

I'm really curious to know if BF3 will include native gamepad support. I know I had to tweak infantry.dbx for BFBC2 majorly and lightly modify infantry.dbx for MoH 2010 to get my gamepad to work properly. I hope DICE finally implements this as a native option this time around.

Question for those that played the Alpha of BF3: Do you remember seeing in the options menu, anything about gamepad support? Whether it be, enable gamepad, gamepad sensitivity, etc?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14846934*
> Question for those that played the Alpha of BF3: Do you remember seeing in the options menu, anything about gamepad support? Whether it be, enable gamepad, gamepad sensitivity, etc?


Alpha was missing pretty much every option except how to change resolution.

We won't know until either open beta or release


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Well, hopefully they add native gamepad support like Crytek did for Crysis 2. If not, as long as the .dbx files are similar to MoH 2010, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## [13f]Griffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14846934*
> ::initiate flame now::
> 
> I'm really curious to know if BF3 will include native gamepad support. I know I had to tweak infantry.dbx for BFBC2 majorly and lightly modify infantry.dbx for MoH 2010 to get my gamepad to work properly. I hope DICE finally implements this as a native option this time around.
> 
> Question for those that played the Alpha of BF3: Do you remember seeing in the options menu, anything about gamepad support? Whether it be, enable gamepad, gamepad sensitivity, etc?


it sucks that you have to worry about the '







'

i don't personally use a gamepad for PC gaming but I have no problem w/ those that do. I would love to use my 360 controller for vehicle control (an option that isn't realistic in bfbc2).

to answer your question, there weren't any control options in that build, so we'll have to wait until *cross fingers*_next week_ to see.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14846666*


Let's play spot the contradiction.


----------



## Stikes

That face needs to be put on the light instead lolol


----------



## Zackcy

Every time I come to this, I yearn for BF3 even more.


----------



## DBEAU

I would love to see an observe mode just to sit back and watch the epic battles take place. The ability to see it on a overall scale and zoom into each battle would be sweet.


----------



## jaydotosh

OK buying a new rig for BF3

Question:

8GB or 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz memory?
I will be gaming, I use some CAD, and use After Effects CS5.5 on a weekly basis.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14846855*
> anyway .. its not like everyone who will use them is a total pro


Yeah but it still locks on. Couple that with AA, Stinger sites, and a enemy jet and joyful flying just became you flying through a rain of fire in the sky. Especially since jets coupled with a good pilot are extremely deadly, they'll be a huge target.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14847690*
> Yeah but it still locks on. Couple that with AA, Stinger sites, and a enemy jet and joyful flying just became you flying through a rain of fire in the sky. Especially since jets coupled with a good pilot are extremely deadly, they'll be a huge target.


if you want joyful flying go buy a flight sim ... this is suposed to be battlefield

a place where hell feels like heaven


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydotosh;14847677*
> OK buying a new rig for BF3
> 
> Question:
> 
> 8GB or 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz memory?
> I will be gaming, I use some CAD, and use After Effects CS5.5 on a weekly basis.


Seriously suggest giving people here on OCN a price point and letting us pick out the parts for you hehe


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;14847893*
> if you want joyful flying go buy a flight sim ... this is suposed to be battlefield
> 
> a place where hell feels like heaven


You know i mean, flying to the point of frustration from being shot down pretty easily, almost like BC2s heli once you got hit with a tracer dart it was pretty much over. It'd be pretty hard to avoid multiple stingers, along with AA, and an enemy jet is all i'm saying.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydotosh;14847677*
> OK buying a new rig for BF3
> 
> Question:
> 
> 8GB or 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz memory?
> I will be gaming, I use some CAD, and use After Effects CS5.5 on a weekly basis.


8GB, without question. it's like 60 bucks!


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14847962*
> You know i mean, flying to the point of frustration from being shot down pretty easily, almost like BC2s heli once you got hit with a tracer dart it was pretty much over. It'd be pretty hard to avoid multiple stingers, along with AA, and an enemy jet is all i'm saying.


Well i considere myself a good pilot, especially the blackhawk, i always have smoke to remove darts and is pretty hard to take me down if i carry two real gunners along, but in oasis rush, and so other maps helis are SO underpowered againts AA, so unbalanced..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14847962*
> You know i mean, flying to the point of frustration from being shot down pretty easily, almost like BC2s heli once you got hit with a tracer dart it was pretty much over. It'd be pretty hard to avoid multiple stingers, along with AA, and an enemy jet is all i'm saying.


but the people trying to shoot you down must be careful vs the other dudes on the ground ... tanks infantry ... snipers etc...








team work


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14845073*


Lol can I ask where you guys get those face pictures from? they are gold.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14848066*
> Well i considere myself a good pilot, especially the blackhawk, i always have smoke to remove darts and is pretty hard to take me down if i carry two real gunners along, but in oasis rush, and so other maps helis are SO underpowered againts AA, so unbalanced..


well AA > ANTI-air.
of course the anti-air gun is going to own the helicopter


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14848185*
> Lol can I ask where you guys get those face pictures from? they are gold.


They're all meme "characters," that one is called Y U No Guy.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14848217*
> They're all meme "characters," that one is called Y U No Guy.


Cheers bud


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14848269*
> Cheers bud


If you want a good laugh check out some "forever alone" comics.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14848066*
> Well i considere myself a good pilot, especially the blackhawk, i always have smoke to remove darts and is pretty hard to take me down if i carry two real gunners along, but in *oasis rush*, and so other maps helis are SO underpowered againts AA, so unbalanced..


LOL Oasis Rush is the easiest map/game mode combination in BC2 to rape the defenders. You can easily take out the AA gun without taking much/any damage. Then from then on it's kill the defenders as they spawn out in the open.

E.G This video of me and a friend [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scvABHSJTqo[/ame]


----------



## Pendulum

I should have recorded me sniping the camping snipers on Africa Harbor with a shotgun. Lol
I am most certainly getting slugs unlocked ASAP in BF3, 4/5 times they 1 shot kill from any range with 100% accuracy.








I might as well have an elephant gun...


----------



## kairi_zeroblade

cant wait for the retail release..arggghh!!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Zackcy, did you record/upload that funny video you had of me in BC2? I don't even remember what it was.


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14848185*
> Lol can I ask where you guys get those face pictures from? they are gold.


I find it strange that he sports a Guy Fawkes mask as his avatar and isn't familiar with those faces.


----------



## DBEAU

Has anyone mentioned this self-healing tank nonsense yet? I'm kinda disappointed.

http://kotaku.com/5837327/battlefield-3-has-magical-tanks?tag=battlefield


----------



## pogi1100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14847962*
> You know i mean, flying to the point of frustration from being shot down pretty easily, almost like BC2s heli once you got hit with a tracer dart it was pretty much over. It'd be pretty hard to avoid multiple stingers, along with AA, and an enemy jet is all i'm saying.


Press X to deploy flares... It gets rid of the tracer on your heli.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14848954*
> Has anyone mentioned this self-healing tank nonsense yet? I'm kinda disappointed.
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5837327/battlefield-3-has-magical-tanks?tag=battlefield


It works the same as regen health in BFBC2, it takes a bit for it to kick in and its not instant full health.

Lets wait until release to start judging a game since we haven't played it yet.


----------



## DBEAU

Looking through responses to the article I found this. I'm no longer concerned. Also, I realize this was already brought up so I'm an ass.

Random Guy:
Quote:


> Having played in the Alpha, this article is a tad misleading and lacking information.
> 
> 1) All vehicles (not just the tanks) have two 'modes' or 'levels' of survivability; fully functional and crippled. It only took one or two well placed rockets to make the APC in the Alpha crippled (unable to move or only able to move very slowly, unable to self-repair). And then another 2-3 rockets to completely destroy it.
> 
> 2) It took a good couple of minutes of being completely out of fire for the self-repair to kick in. And even then it only repairs about 10% health every minute or so (a single RPG dealt about 20% damage unless you hit treads or the rear armor - treads did less overall damage but can disable/hinder movement and rear hits did what appeared to be double damage).
> 
> 3) Not only does the self-regeneration not work once a vehicle is crippled but crippled vehicles also continue to slowly 'bleed-out' and will eventually explode on their own if left unrepaired. So the reverse of the self-regeneration is true as well.
> 
> 4) It was completely unnoticeable in the Alpha as Engineers still repair 5x faster *in combat* than the self-repair and were the only ones able to bring back a crippled vehicle (<50% health).


----------



## doomlord52

Sounds fine. A lot of the time the 'damage' doesnt seem that bad (missing door on jeeps, etc.). The vehichle would work fine, but it is 'damaged'. Its balanced out by the suicidal vehicles as well, which die due to 'bleed-out' damage or whatever (which also makes sense).


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon;14848852*
> I find it strange that he sports a Guy Fawkes mask as his avatar and isn't familiar with those faces.


I enjoy a great film and a great story, I don't scan Google images for funny faces to post on forums.

You find that strange?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14849054*
> Looking through responses to the article I found this. I'm no longer concerned. Also, I realize this was already brought up so I'm an ass.
> 
> Random Guy:


Bull**** your not an ass for bringing up one of the most ridiculous features that has been added to this game. I don't give a flying f*ck how many minutes it takes fact of the matter is vehicles don't regenerate and shouldn't, end of discussion. Same goes for health. This is not call of duty, this is battlefield and before the rehash console port BC entered the game i had never seen health regen in BF. Sure you can so "oh play hardcore mode" but regular mode shouldn't have these ridiculous features in the first place. It should be like BF2. Because the amount of shots taken to kill a person was great in the alpha, not too much like BC2 and a few less than BF2.

I get worked up over the vehicle and health regen:wth:


----------



## T3beatz

Humans regain health... Add a little morphine and it speeds up, you can take on the world! lol


----------



## Yukss

You can also fire your principal and sencundary weapon even if your tank can't move at all which is great, and tanks can only regenerate only if the damage don't pass certain %

I read this here somewhere..


----------



## T3beatz

Hey guys quick question, how would you go about monitoring your VRAM in real time??


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14849559*
> I enjoy a great film and a great story, I don't scan Google images for funny faces to post on forums.
> 
> You find that strange?


If you don't understand than don't worry. He has mistaken you for a different kind of internet user.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14849838*
> Hey guys quick question, how would you go about monitoring your VRAM in real time??


I use MSI Afterburner, It doesn't matter what Brand or card you have (Nvidia or ATI)

http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/overview.htm

There are a few programs like this and they are all the same pretty much. I have it display info in my G15 LCD, if you don't have that then it can do a overlay on your game that toggles with a key bind.

You can Monitor temp/Vram/Usage and Overclock right from the interface. We got it VERY easy compared to even 4 years ago. Yay technology!


----------



## Bluemustang

Nice finally received my joystick in the mail. Tried on bc2 helis and it didnt work very well, think i'll stick to mouse/kb there. But in the game that came with the stick (hawx) it worked really well for jets. Going into a stall then pulling up to come up behind someone on my tail was awesome, hope bf3 controls are something like that ;D


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14849994*
> hope bf3 controls are something like that ;D


BF3 physics have been confirmed to be the same as BF2's and not follow in the "Heli-on-a-string" approach BFBC2 took







VERY excited to use my joystick as well!

Source


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


If you don't understand than don't worry. He has mistaken you for a different kind of internet user.










"different type of internet user" Am I being indirectly made fun of here? is that some kind of noob joke? If I so then please explain so I can in fact show you otherwise


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


BF3 physics have been confirmed to be the same as BF2's and not follow in the "Heli-on-a-string" approach BFBC2 took







VERY excited to use my joystick as well!

Source


Good to hear. Havn't played bf2 just bc2 but I can't wait for bf3s depth. Superior graphics and a whole lot more compared to bc2 plus some awesome jet action for my new joystick


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14849940*
> I use MSI Afterburner, It doesn't matter what Brand or card you have (Nvidia or ATI)
> 
> http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/overview.htm
> 
> There are a few programs like this and they are all the same pretty much. I have it display info in my G15 LCD, if you don't have that then it can do a overlay on your game that toggles with a key bind.
> 
> You can Monitor temp/Vram/Usage and Overclock right from the interface. We got it VERY easy compared to even 4 years ago. Yay technology!


Yeah, I have been using MSI afterburner for a while now, but mine does not have the mem usage graph (but it does have the Mem clock speed one) . I guess it's not supported with ATI graphics cards, or the 6000 series.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Yeah, I have been using MSI afterburner for a while now, but mine does not have the mem usage graph (but it does have the Mem clock speed one) . I guess it's not supported with ATI graphics cards, or the 6000 series.


Get the new beta 7; it was was released a couple days ago. AMD does not include APIs to read memory usage like Nvidia does so a hack had to be made to read it from the windows drivers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


LOL Oasis Rush is the easiest map/game mode combination in BC2 to rape the defenders. You can easily take out the AA gun without taking much/any damage. Then from then on it's kill the defenders as they spawn out in the open.

E.G This video of me and a friend http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scvABHSJTqo


Nice vid. Glad to see some gunners with the warhead perk for once. You can tell everyone on the defending side were noobs at AT4s though.







I'm always looking for good gunners to fly with me.


----------



## T3beatz

Thanks! +1

ok, one more question... I was under the assumption that when you have 2 1gb cards Xfired you still only have 1gb of VRAM...

Well, the Afterburners Graph shows that I have 2048 megs?? I ran a couple games to test it out and I BFBC2, Crysis Warhead and My max VRam got up to 1996 (that's with everything full 8x AA in Crysis W.) mostly it sat around 1400-1700 usage.

I know this is not much BF3 related but I'm trying to get set up so that I can asses the damage to my system for the Beta.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14850681*
> Get the new beta 7; it was was released a couple days ago. AMD does not include APIs to read memory usage like Nvidia does so a hack had to be made to read it from the windows drivers.


Could that cause any issues with Punkbuster?

I currently have the BETA 6, so I'll have a look at the BETA 7 now.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14850923*
> Could that cause any issues with Punkbuster?
> 
> I currently have the BETA 6, so I'll have a look at the BETA 7 now.


Nope. There's a checkbox to disable low level access for PB games. I use a 2nd install just to monitor in BC2 because disabling low level access on AMD cards means you can't change/monitor the voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14850704*
> I was under the assumption that when you have 2 1gb cards Xfired you still only have 1gb of VRAM...
> 
> Well, the Afterburners Graph shows that I have 2048 megs??


Just divide it by half if you're CF/SLI. If you have 4 cards take 1/4 of the total. Everything is duplicated across each card. He'll probably update it to recognize how many cards you have and adjust in a later version.


----------



## DirectOverkill

I have bad feeling that this game is not going to turn out better then its predecessors.
I mean how much can they enhance gaming experience?
They just keep adding graphic boosts....


----------



## Lune

Whatever they do I will still play it


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Could that cause any issues with Punkbuster?

I currently have the BETA 6, so I'll have a look at the BETA 7 now.










Used beta7 yesterday for like 4 hours and no crashes.


----------



## Yukss

Nice pilot and gunner


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Nope. There's a checkbox to disable low level access for PB games. I use a 2nd install just to monitor in BC2 because disabling low level access on AMD cards means you can't change/monitor the voltage.


I don't mind not having Voltage control as I do not need to OC my cards for now, so I'll keep it disabled.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak3z*


Used beta7 yesterday for like 4 hours and no crashes.


The AMD 5000 series are not affected by this particular issue, only AMD 6000 series, it was confirmed by the MSI Afterburner creator.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DirectOverkill*


I have bad feeling that this game is not going to turn out better then its predecessors.
I mean how much can they enhance gaming experience?
They just keep adding graphic boosts....


I think this belongs to the MW3 thread?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *DirectOverkill*

I have bad feeling that this game is not going to turn out better then its predecessors.
I mean how much can they enhance gaming experience?
They just keep adding graphic boosts....



I think this belongs to the MW3 thread?











Can't be. There haven't been any graphics boosts in MW since, oh, 1972.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


BF3 physics have been confirmed to be the same as BF2's and not follow in the "Heli-on-a-string" approach BFBC2 took







VERY excited to use my joystick as well!

Source


that's great news even a novice could pilot in bf2 , hope you can do barrel rolls in choppers still


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


that's great news even a novice could pilot in bf2 , hope you can do barrel rolls in choppers still










I just hope gunner will have TV guided missile....


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


that's great news even a novice could pilot in bf2 , hope you can do barrel rolls in choppers still










And being able to maneuver around enemy fire. There is NOTHING more exhilarating then* just *missing an enemy's rocket as you dodge it in a chopper then your gunner blasting him away.

Except maybe jihad jeeping. muhahaha.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*


I find it strange that he sports a Guy Fawkes mask as his avatar and isn't familiar with those faces.


V for Vendetta, it's a movie unrelated to Guy Fawkes I think.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


I enjoy a great film and a great story, I don't scan Google images for funny faces to post on forums.

You find that strange?


That mask in V for Vendetta is just like the mask Guy Fawkes, a historical person, wore. The "Anonymous" hacktivist group uses that mask as their logo sort of. If you don't recall Anonymous, I'm not sure if you read about the group that threatened to destroy Facebook on 11/5? That's them.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


----------



## hydropwnics

can anyone recommend a relatively inexpensive yet effective joystick, I've never owned one but I'd really like to try one for BF3. I remember trying to fly planes in BF Vietnam with the mouse and it kinda sucked id use the arrow keys then try and reach over to my mouse to click fire







i'm a noob i know. any suggestions are much appreciated, links also :O


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


This... I can't wait


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


absolutely this.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


Agreed.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


I read it as "BEEE-TA", damn you YogsCast ruining my Engrish!


----------



## jfuze

If I preorder do i get in the beta early? j/w


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


*Beta already.... OMG cant wait any longer!!!! Argggg*


AGREED!


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


If I preorder do i get in the beta early? j/w


i think maybe a day or 2 early but don't quote me on that I"ll let someone else answer


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


If I preorder do i get in the beta early? j/w


If you pre-order on Origin, you will get in two days early.


----------



## Lune




----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












Lol, how many times can you post that thing 







I think I'll die if I don't at least get a date for the BETA. This is the most I've been looking forward to a game since..... well, it's the most I've ever looked forward to a game.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons*


Lol, how many times can you post that thing







I think I'll die if I don't at least get a date for the BETA. This is the most I've been looking forward to a game since..... well, it's the most I've ever looked forward to a game.










I would say since BF2, i was in Europe for 7 weeks when i discovered BF2's first look trailer and i was equally excited. So awesome.


----------



## [email protected]

I really thought the beta MIGHT be out today but no news no go, the agony is driving me nuts but we can only hope to cross our weaponary fingers for a weekend beta if not then it's probably a week away. There had been more rumors it would be in the middle of Sept or this weekend or even 2 weeks before the release. Dunno. I'm hoping it's this weekend lol. Meh.


----------



## Stikes

Close beta is likely to be announced on a Friday and open on Monday.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14853520*
> Lol, how many times can you post that thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll die if I don't at least get a date for the BETA. This is the most I've been looking forward to a game since..... well, it's the most I've ever looked forward to a game.


Many many







until they give us beta!! ^^^^^


----------



## hydropwnics

can anyone recommend a semi inexpensive joystick for BF3, I asked a few pages back but noone said anything.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14853985*
> can anyone recommend a semi inexpensive joystick for BF3, I asked a few pages back but noone said anything.


http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315414735&sr=8-1]Logitech Extreme 3D[/URL]

http://www.amazon.com/Saitek-X52-Flight-Control-System/dp/B00030GSJY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315414742&sr=8-1]Saitek X52[/URL]

[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FThrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Game-console%2Fdp%2FB001CXYMFS%2Fref%3Dsr_1_3%3Fs%3Delectronics%26ie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1315414775%26sr%3D1-3]http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Game-console/dp/B001CXYMFS/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1315414775&sr=1-3"]Thrustmaster[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Please do me a favor and dont go with the logitech extreme 3d pro, whatever you do!

Get this
[ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FHercules-2960706-Thrustmaster-T-16000M-Flight%2Fdp%2FB001S0RTU0%2Fref%3Dsr_1_1%3Fie%3DUTF8%26qid%3D1315414952%26sr%3D8-1]http://www.amazon.com/Hercules-2960706-Thrustmaster-T-16000M-Flight/dp/B001S0RTU0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315414952&sr=8-1"]http://www.amazon.com/Hercules-2960706-Thrustmaster-T-16000M-Flight/dp/B001S0RTU0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315414952&sr=8-1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14854134*
> Please do me a favor and dont go with the logitech extreme 3d pro, whatever you do!
> 
> Get this
> http://www.amazon.com/Hercules-2960706-Thrustmaster-T-16000M-Flight/dp/B001S0RTU0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1315414952&sr=8-1


so that will work well for choppers and planes? is it worth getting a setup with the pedals?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Yes, All you need is 3-4 buttons -trigger, a secondary fire, and weapon selection.

Pedals for throttle and trim are for full out sims. I went through 3 logitech extreme 3d's during BF2 and they were great and had everything you needed other that they would break down and fail.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14854279*
> Yes, All you need is 3-4 buttons -trigger, a secondary fire, and weapon selection.
> 
> Pedals for throttle and trim are for full out sims. I went through 3 logitech extreme 3d's during BF2 and they were great and had everything you needed other that they would break down and fail.


Mmmm I've had mine since BF2's release date and it still works flawlessly for me; it's the only reason I recommended it. I'm aware that plenty of people bash on it among many other Logitech products but everything from them has worked swell for me.

G11, MX518, G500, Extreme 3D, X530, Z5500, plus a few headset mics; breaking those is inevitable regardless of brand, office chair rolls over wire and tears it up over time.


----------



## hydropwnics

thanks, is there something on the joystick that you can move to adjust the trim (i.e to swing the helecopter tail around etc)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14854520*
> thanks, is there something on the joystick that you can move to adjust the trim (i.e to swing the helecopter tail around etc)


Yes, the joystick itself twists, and after adjusting settings properly you can twist very quickly.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14854546*
> Yes, they twist.


ahh fantastic i was wondering how that worked. thank you


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14854555*
> ahh fantastic i was wondering how that worked. thank you


The typical joystick can move forward/back, left/right, diagonally in any direction, twist left/right, and has a throttle control. Hat switch lets you change your camera angle to look back/left/right.


----------



## hydropwnics

can anyone confirm that the thrustmaster works for BC2


----------



## Lune

I can't confirm that, but this tank will be in BF3







jk jk jk jk


----------



## hydropwnics

haha thats rediculous


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I dont know if any joysticks work for "BC2". it was a horrible port. BF2 - YES.


----------



## hydropwnics

ok thanks, hopefully they will work well with BF3 I'd imagine they will have good support for them with the integration of jets


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14854631*
> Snip


----------



## Lune

Lol @ that picture..... the way every BC2 soldier looks like >< Gustav or AT4 24/7 no other weapon.


----------



## dteg

i'm going to have to ban people from posting without my permission, there is no way this thread should have gone 10+pages without me posting or reading the posts... anyways i've now read through them all







and my 3d pro joystick has arrived!!!!! works sort of..

i probably have it configured wrong, but i can control the jet with the joystick but i cant make it accelerate or decelerate i still have to use the keyboard for that.. what am i missing


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14855372*
> i'm going to have to ban people from posting without my permission, there is no way this thread should have gone 10+pages without me posting or reading the posts... anyways i've now read through them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 3d pro joystick has arrived!!!!! works sort of..
> 
> i probably have it configured wrong, but i can control the jet with the joystick but i cant make it accelerate or decelerate i still have to use the keyboard for that.. what am i missing


binding some throttle control on your joystick to the acceleration and deceleration in-game


----------



## Cryolite

im gonna start killing cute puppies, one each day the beta isnt out.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;14855458*
> im gonna start killing cute puppies, one each day the beta isnt out.


you son of a b....attlefield


----------



## Lhino

NO not puppies!


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;14855458*
> im gonna start killing cute puppies, one each day the beta isnt out.


I'm killing babbies since september first


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;14855509*
> I'm killing babbies since september first


i thought you would be killing bad people who the police had no evidence against..


----------



## Amhro

lol. im killing cod kids, 10 each day... since black ops release...


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14855520*
> i thought you would be killing bad people who the police had no evidence against..


On the side yo


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14855372*
> i'm going to have to ban people from posting without my permission, there is no way this thread should have gone 10+pages without me posting or reading the posts... anyways i've now read through them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my 3d pro joystick has arrived!!!!! works sort of..
> 
> i probably have it configured wrong, but i can control the jet with the joystick but i cant make it accelerate or decelerate i still have to use the keyboard for that.. what am i missing


BC2 doesn't support joysticks very well. My twist is reversed and my throttle doesn't work. I think I ended up fixing the twist via some random settings.ini file, but the throttle still didn't work.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14855588*
> BC2 doesn't support joysticks very well. My twist is reversed and my throttle doesn't work. I think I ended up fixing the twist via some random settings.ini file, but the throttle still didn't work.


i'm using it on BF2, i'm not even going to TRY it on BC2 lmao.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14855618*
> i'm using it on BF2, i'm not even going to TRY it on *BC2* lmao.


----------



## dteg

that made me LOL irl i'm not gonna lie...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14855692*


----------



## hydropwnics

I've been considering renting a BF3 server, I dono if I could keep it full though and I'd need some admins to help me run it. I'm not in a clan or anything.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14855803*
> I've been considering renting a BF3 server, I dono if I could keep it full though and I'd need some admins to help me run it. I'm not in a clan or anything.


No point renting a server if you don't have a clan







We are getting 2x 64 slot, but got tons of admins / people now ^^


----------



## hydropwnics

yea i suppose thats true

is there an OCN clan?


----------



## Lune

Don't think so, but I am pretty sure OCN will be hosting at least 1 server or am I right


----------



## jak3z

We are getting 3 BF3 servers afaik. And we got plenty of active people in multiple BF games.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm sure there will be plenty of BF3 servers by OCN/OCN members.
I hope the OCN BF3 servers are more popular than the BFBC2 ones, they're always dead.


----------



## Lune

You are all welcome to our servers ;p


----------



## hydropwnics

lune is t3h h4x


----------



## Lune

im teh noob ;D


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I was thinking along those lines earlier.

I joined this forum initially for this thread, and I feel like I've made some friends here.

Come October, I'm looking forward to the opportunity to shoot you all in the face.


----------



## BradleyW

Yeah am sure OCN will be having it's own server as we did for BFBC2.


----------



## catharsis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;14856270*
> Yeah am sure OCN will be having it's own server as we did for BFBC2.


Hope its not hardcore this time.


----------



## Hawk777th

I hope it is Hardcore!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14856640*
> I hope it is Hardcore!


----------



## Blackops_2

If you look at the alpha or played it for that matter.. imagining it in HC would be almost like a sim lol. The regular mode in alpha felt like BC2's HC IMO.


----------



## glycerin256

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1111886-mp1st-bf3-more-info-recon-class.html

ABOUT:

*BF3 - MORE INFO ON RECON CLASS AND LAST STAND/MAN DOWN*

quoting the whole article at: http://mp1st.com/2011/09/07/bf3-more-info-on-recon-and-support-classes-and-last-standman-down/
Quote:


> Our man, Alan Kertz, aka Demize99, is just handing out Battlefield 3 info like candy! The only thing he's not spilling, of course, is the beta date. So, we'll just have to patiently wait for that day to come.
> 
> However, we do now have more info on the recon class and what the deal is with the revive/last stand/man down function.
> 
> As many of you know, the support class (as well as any class with a fully automatic weapon, like an assault rifle) now has the ability to "suppress" enemies. If he lays down a barrage of bullets near his enemy's position, the receiver will now be at the disadvantage of having slightly blurred vision, and will have a harder time pulling off accurate shots. We learned today how this function affects snipers when one fan asked Mr. Kertz on Twitter if snipers still have to control their breathing while prone with a bipod. He simply replied, "Not if they are not suppressed." Kertz later clarified that he indeed meant suppressed as in suppressed by a LMG, not suppressed as in silenced. *So, to turn his statement into a positive sentence, snipers still need to hold their breath while in prone, with a bipod, if they are being suppressed.*
> 
> Let's talk more recon. Kertz clarified exactly how silencers affect sniper rifles. "*Suppressed snipers have a lower muzzle velocity, giving them a larger bullet drop and lead. Same damage, tougher shots.*" Kertz also shed some light on the the reasoning for why sniper rifles behave the way they do in Battlefield 3. He reminds us that "This isn't BC2, this is BF3 and we're sticking with the damage model for sniper rifles from BF2." It is the true sequel to Battlefield 2 after all.
> 
> Worried that the revive function in Battlefield 3 is too similar to "last stand" in the Call of Duty series? Kertz assures us that "It's nothing like Last Stand." The reason for all the fuss is that it was revealed that " '*Man Down' is post revive, before you accept the revive you come back with your sidearm, and after accept you're back to norm.*" This may sound oddly similar to "last stand", at least during the moment before you accept a revive, but I think we can trust DICE to make sure this isn't a game breaking feature.
> 
> Two other smaller, but fresh facts:
> 
> Kertz answered "Yes" to a fan asking whether or not a grenade will still explode if the player was killed the second after he threw it. When asked if being killed and revived still counts as a death, Kertz replied "As of yesterday, no. It'll be in the final game but not the beta." Something to keep in mind.


AWESOME! I like the ideas around suppressed sniper rifles, it totally makes sense!

all the details posted above make me excited about the game.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14856847*
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1111886-mp1st-bf3-more-info-recon-class.html
> 
> ABOUT:
> 
> *BF3 - MORE INFO ON RECON CLASS AND LAST STAND/MAN DOWN*
> 
> quoting the whole article at: http://mp1st.com/2011/09/07/bf3-more-info-on-recon-and-support-classes-and-last-standman-down/
> 
> AWESOME! I like the ideas around suppressed sniper rifles, it totally makes sense!
> 
> all the details posted above make me excited about the game.


*He reminds us that "This isn't BC2, this is BF3 and we're sticking with the damage model for sniper rifles from BF2." It is the true sequel to Battlefield 2 after all.*

Good deal. This is a little picky but games need to realize that modern day suppressors do not lower muzzle velocity, they actually increase it. Accuracy is also just as good. Realistically there are little disadvantages to a suppressor other than the blowback in the operating system and added weight. Thats just me being nit picky though.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14856902*
> *He reminds us that "This isn't BC2, this is BF3 and we're sticking with the damage model for sniper rifles from BF2." It is the true sequel to Battlefield 2 after all.*
> 
> Good deal. This is a little picky but games need to realize that modern day suppressors do not lower muzzle velocity, they actually increase it. Accuracy is also just as good. Realistically there are little disadvantages to a suppressor other than the blowback in the operating system and added weight. Thats just me being nit picky though.


To make a suppressor effective you need to use subsonic rounds. This means lower muzzle velocity. This is the effect they are trying to emulate in game.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14856258*
> I was thinking along those lines earlier.
> 
> I joined this forum initially for this thread, and I feel like I've made some friends here.
> 
> Come October, I'm looking forward to the opportunity to shoot you all in the face.


i laughed out loud at this^, my roommate looked at me and was like








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14856999*
> To make a suppressor effective you need to use subsonic rounds. This means lower muzzle velocity. This is the effect they are trying to emulate in game.


it's always handy to have our very own army dude teaching us what happens in reality


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14856999*
> To make a suppressor effective you need to use subsonic rounds. This means lower muzzle velocity. This is the effect they are trying to emulate in game.


How so? Eliminating flash, reducing recoil, gaining muzzle velocity, and lower sound by 25-30dbs (depending) almost to the level of a .22lr are huge advantages. Subsonic loads are just that subsonic which would make it pretty ridiculous to hit a target at 100yds let alone 800yds. Subsonic loads would need to cause less damage also if that's the case. Also you'd have to manually cycle round through most semi automatics considering the round doesn't put enough gas through the gas tube to properly cycle the bolt carrier.

Suppressors are very audible don't get me wrong but from a long range standpoint it's not all about sound suppression, muzzle flash/blast debris plays a huge role in getting caught also. Break on the M82 is an example that comes to mind. Would be interesting if in dusty environments if you were prone and were sniping dust flew up...

I know thats a little extreme, it's just something i wish devs would quit. Every FPS i've ever played almost, you attach a suppressor and dmg or velocity goes down.

They need to release beta already.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14856771*
> If you look at the alpha or played it for that matter.. imagining it in HC would be almost like a sim lol. The regular mode in alpha felt like BC2's HC IMO.


That's true







but HARDCORE FTW! Not noob friendly 3D spotting lameness and other health regenerating stuff which makes medic useless


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14857237*
> That's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but HARDCORE FTW! Not noob friendly 3D spotting lameness and other health regenerating stuff which makes medic useless


I agree, if health regen stays in i'll be right there in HC. 3D spotting does indeed need to be removed. I'm wondering how commo rose will look.


----------



## dezahp

How do you think xfired 5830s will handle bf3?


----------



## Waffleboy

3D spotting will only be from within vehicles.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14857289*
> 3D spotting will only be from within vehicles.


I thought i read it was being taken out but googled it and couldn't find any results.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14857112*
> How so? Eliminating flash, reducing recoil, gaining muzzle velocity, and lower sound by 25-30dbs (depending) almost to the level of a .22lr are huge advantages. Subsonic loads are just that subsonic which would make it pretty ridiculous to hit a target at 100yds let alone 800yds. Subsonic loads would need to cause less damage also if that's the case. Also you'd have to manually cycle round through most semi automatics considering the round doesn't put enough gas through the gas tube to properly cycle the bolt carrier.


Well here's the thing, the muzzle velocity is only increased by 35FPS +/-10FPS on an M4. That's not gonna make a huge difference. Accuracy would be affected at extreme ranges only.

And alot of subsonic rounds don't have problems, companies that manufacture ammunition are learning way to control the powder to allow subsonic ammunition to have the ability to cycle the weapon. Plus, there are parts available to help the weapon cycle if it has a design problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14857112*
> Suppressors are very audible don't get me wrong but from a long range standpoint it's not all about sound suppression, muzzle blast plays a huge role in getting caught also. Break on the M82 is an example that comes to mind. Would be interesting if in dusty environments if you were prone and were sniping dust flew up...


That, sir, would be awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14857112*
> I know thats a little extreme, it's just something i wish devs would quit. Every FPS i've ever played almost, you attach a suppressor and dmg or velocity goes down.


Yes, They deserve the old adage: You're doing it wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14857112*
> They need to release beta already.


Yes, they do.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

3D spotting is a good thing. In BF3, 3D spotting will only work if you can see the person. To me personally, it's lame how in MoH and BC2 all these people are running around with LMG's and SMG's with sniper scopes, camping and picking off bottlenecks and spawn points. It's stupid and lame. You'll never see IRL, an LMG or SMG with a sniper scope.


----------



## mtbiker033

I saw references to HC mode on the last page, has HC mode been confirmed? I would think that BF3 would be like BF2 and have only one mode of play.


----------



## [email protected]

...MUST have the beta now!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why tease us and make us suffer DICE! ANNOUNCE IT!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14857315*
> Well here's the thing, the muzzle velocity is only increased by 35FPS +/-10FPS on an M4. That's not gonna make a huge difference. Accuracy would be affected at extreme ranges only.
> 
> And alot of subsonic rounds don't have problems, companies that manufacture ammunition are learning way to control the powder to allow subsonic ammunition to have the ability to cycle the weapon. Plus, there are parts available to help the weapon cycle if it has a design problems.
> 
> That, sir, would be awesome!
> 
> Yes, They deserve the old adage: You're doing it wrong.
> 
> Yes, they do.


Yeah the muzzle velocity addition is just to show that it does indeed increase velocity rather then decrease like everyone seems to think. I agree the addition of 30fps or so is redundant unless shooting beyond 300m. As for not cycling the BCG with subsonic ammo, i'm not referring to a design flaw i'm referring to a mil spec H, H2, H3, buffer paired with mil spec (.62 i think?) gas port in M4s gas tube. Send me a PM on the ammo they've come out with might have to run it through my 14.5" mid when i get some time. (Getting suppressors in the next 12months







)

Anyway so we don't get he mod hammer, Bulldozer is on the brink of launch yet BF3 beta date can't even be announced








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14857547*
> 3D spotting is a good thing. In BF3, 3D spotting will only work if you can see the person. To me personally, it's lame how in MoH and BC2 all these people are running around with LMG's and SMG's with sniper scopes, camping and picking off bottlenecks and spawn points. It's stupid and lame. You'll never see IRL, an LMG or SMG with a sniper scope.


Gun accuracy in BF3 if it's anything like BF2 should vary greatly over distance. The 4x scopes aren't too bad of an addition IMO, but i'm a big fan of BF2's philosophy- Little custmoization, everyone is equalized, long time taken to unlock items.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys where can I preorder this game at a discount. I almost got it from D2D last night for $45 but now the "CHEAPASS15" code isn't working.


----------



## dteg

i say change your birthday and hope origin sends you the 10% discount code lol. doubt they would but it is worth a shot =/ OR you could buy from one of those shady cd key sites for like $20-$30


----------



## dezahp

origin sends you birthday discounts? if i knew that i woulda tried changing my birth date lol


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14857742*
> Yeah the muzzle velocity addition is just to show that it does indeed increase velocity rather then decrease like everyone seems to think. I agree the addition of 30fps or so is redundant unless shooting beyond 300m. As for not cycling the BCG with subsonic ammo, i'm not referring to a design flaw i'm referring to a mil spec H, H2, H3, buffer paired with mil spec (.62 i think?) gas port in M4s gas tube. Send me a PM on the ammo they've come out with might have to run it through my 14.5" mid when i get some time. (Getting suppressors in the next 12months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Anyway so we don't get he mod hammer, Bulldozer is on the brink of launch yet BF3 beta date can't even be announced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun accuracy in BF3 if it's anything like BF2 should vary greatly over distance. The 4x scopes aren't too bad of an addition IMO, but i'm a big fan of BF2's philosophy- Little custmoization, everyone is equalized, long time taken to unlock items.


Well, ya lost me on the technicalities of the milspec gasport with a 14.5 SBR. It's a little above my pay grade. I will tell you that if you want to use an SBR (which there is no milspec for), you need to stop with the milspec gas port. If you're gonna have a less than milspec barrel (14.5 inches) then you need to consider changing the gas port size to a non-milspec gas port size.

This might be what you are looking for. [URL=http://www.ebr-inc.net./556Subsonic.html[/url]http://www.ebr-inc.net./556Subsonic.html[/url]

congrats on your AR15 and suppressor. Maybe one day I will get to that point.

I hope BF3 will be a well balanced game. The addition of ballistics and suppressors+subsonic ammo having additional drop is a great start IMHO, although we will see how it is implemented. Wouldn't it be great to have first round pop and the aforementioned dust up from the muzzle blast>? That'd be awesome!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14857983*
> Well, ya lost me on the technicalities of the milspec gasport with a 14.5 SBR. It's a little above my pay grade. I will tell you that if you want to use an SBR (which there is no milspec for), you need to stop with the milspec gas port. If you're gonna have a less than milspec barrel (14.5 inches) then you need to consider changing the gas port size to a non-milspec gas port size.
> 
> This might be what you are looking for. [URL=http://www.ebr-inc.net./556Subsonic.html[/url]http://www.ebr-inc.net./556Subsonic.html[/url]
> 
> congrats on your AR15 and suppressor. Maybe one day I will get to that point.
> 
> I hope BF3 will be a well balanced game. The addition of ballistics and suppressors+ballistic having additional drop is a great start IMHO, although we will see how it is implemented. Wouldn't it be great to have first round pop and the aforementioned dust up from the muzzle blast>? That'd be awesome!!


Well the M4's barrel is 14.5 with the A2 which a regular A2 is around 1.5" i believe, putting it just shy of 16". IMO though SBR starts below 14.5 or whenever your length of the weapon forces you to use a carbine length gas system. I know M4 uses a carbine length gas system, but it could use a mid such as mine. The entire upper and lower is completely mill spec. The gas tube is mil spec in the fact that it's designed around the higher pressure 5.56 NATO rather than lower pressured .223. Yes they are the same caliber bullet but the two rounds run at different pressure. As the H buffer, it's all to ensure reliable function. Prime example of soft shooting ammo is Wolf, ran some wolf through mine when i first got it and had failure to feed on a couple of rounds. Civilian wise it's considered an SBR, but i took the loop around it. As i haven't filed for "form 4" yet, which i'll be doing this january. Have my FH perma welded bringing it out to 16.1"

My favorite brand of ARs also the brand of both my uppers.
http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-BFH-14-5-Mid-Length-Upper-Receiver-Group-p/bcm-urg-mid-14-bfh.htm

Example of their reliability, read it trust me you'll enjoy it. Any DI system going
31,000+ rds with little failure is impressive.
http://www.slip2000.com/art-swat2.html

From my point of the alpha it was pretty well balanced, although i'm against health regen and vehicle regen it was still amazing fun none the less, and left me wanting more. And noticing the way Frostbite and Frostbite 2.0 handle dust haha yeah it would be epic to be off on a huge desert map, be prone, and see a huge "poof" of dust in the distance as someone launches a 700gr FMJ


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14858167*
> Well the M4's barrel is 14.5 with the A2 which a regular A2 is around 1.5" i believe, putting it just shy of 16". IMO though SBR starts below 14.5 or whenever your length of the weapon forces you to use a carbine length gas system. I know M4 uses a carbine length gas system, but it could use a mid such as mine. The entire upper and lower is completely mill spec. The gas tube is mil spec in the fact that it's designed around the higher pressure 5.56 NATO rather than lower pressured .223. Yes they are the same caliber bullet but the two rounds run at different pressure. As the H buffer, it's all to ensure reliable function. Prime example of soft shooting ammo is Wolf, ran some wolf through mine when i first got it and had failure to feed on a couple of rounds. Civilian wise it's considered an SBR, but i took the loop around it. As i haven't filed for "form 4" yet, which i'll be doing this january. Have my FH perma welded bringing it out to 16.1"
> 
> My favorite brand of ARs also the brand of both my uppers.
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/BCM-BFH-14-5-Mid-Length-Upper-Receiver-Group-p/bcm-urg-mid-14-bfh.htm
> 
> Example of their reliability, read it trust me you'll enjoy it. Any DI system going
> 31,000+ rds with little failure is impressive.
> http://www.slip2000.com/art-swat2.html
> 
> From my point of the alpha it was pretty well balanced, although i'm against health regen and vehicle regen it was still amazing fun none the less, and left me wanting more. And noticing the way Frostbite and Frostbite 2.0 handle dust haha yeah it would be epic to be off on a huge desert map, be prone, and see a huge "poof" of dust in the distance as someone launches a 700gr FMJ


are those real weapons? or airsoft?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14858518*
> are those real weapons? or airsoft?


They are quite real my friend. Just look at the page. lol


----------



## glycerin256

LOL, they're real. If you'd like airsoft guns, send me a PM. I have a buddy that has his own shop, one of the biggest in the west.

NOW, ON TOPIC BEFORE THE MOD COMES BACK!

*HOW BOUT THAT BETA!!?!*

lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Need release date at least to tide me over.


----------



## kcuestag

Someone mentioned MOD?


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14858885*
> Someone mentioned MOD?


You're no mod, you are kevin.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Oh GD IS CRUEL!!!! Now, all of a sudden, BFBC2 when I first enter a map, it lags ridiculously for like 5-10 seconds then I can play fine for 15-20 minutes and BOOM! The game freezes with a still image on screen and a buzzing sound coming from my speakers. CTL + ALT + DELETE, Alt + Tab, nothing works except a hard reset. :\ WHY GD WHY!


----------



## T3beatz

I wonder when the beta comes out 48 hours early for the people who pre-ordered on Origin, and while it's going on, if you Pre-Order on Origin can you Jump in during that 48 hour period or will you have to wait for the open beta??

Also do you have to own, BF3 (pre-ordered) to play the open beta?? I've seen this posted before but I didn't understand. From what I've read, it's open to everyone even if you don't plan on buying the game (say, your a COD fan and you want to see which one is better)...

This was funny to me... "The users of a beta version are called beta testers. They are usually customers or prospective customers of the organization that develops the software, willing to test the software without charge, often receiving the final software free of charge or for a reduced price"

I wish I could get the final product free of charge or a reduced price! we actually pay more for it! I bet they could tack on an extra 20 bucks and guys from this thread would be more than glad to pay it to play the game early, lol.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14858907*
> Oh GD IS CRUEL!!!! Now, all of a sudden, BFBC2 when I first enter a map, it lags ridiculously for like 5-10 seconds then I can play fine for 15-20 minutes and BOOM! The game freezes with a still image on screen and a buzzing sound coming from my speakers. CTL + ALT + DELETE, Alt + Tab, nothing works except a hard reset. :\ WHY GD WHY!


I get the same thing now (except I'm able to get back to the desktop, I still have to restart because my cards act up)... I was playing fine a week ago, now I have to figure out what the problem is...


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14858973*
> I get the same thing now (except I'm able to get back to the desktop, I still have to restart because my cards act up)... I was playing fine a week ago, now I have to figure out what the problem is...


The only difference now is that I'm using MotionInJoy to allow my PS3 controller to emulate a mouse + kb as opposed to emulate an xbox 360 controller. Being that BC2 doesn't have native support for 360 gamepad's, I never played much BC2 MP. If I play with motioninjoy off, the game runs fine with no crashing. It's MotionInJoy for me that causes the issue...

That's very weird though, being that I play 99% of my PC games using MotionInJoy to emulate an xbox 360 gamepad. There isn't one game I play with mouse + kb. Oh well, at least Medal of Honor 2010 allows for native 360 gamepad support.

As you can probably tell, I'm trying to play the closest thing to BF3 until that comes out!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14858613*
> LOL, they're real. If you'd like airsoft guns, send me a PM. I have a buddy that has his own shop, one of the biggest in the west.
> 
> NOW, ON TOPIC BEFORE THE MOD COMES BACK!
> 
> *HOW BOUT THAT BETA!!?!*
> 
> lol


lol thanks m8, and yea about that


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14858908*
> I wonder when the beta comes out 48 hours early for the people who pre-ordered on Origin, and while it's going on, if you Pre-Order on Origin can you Jump in during that 48 hour period or will you have to wait for the open beta??
> 
> Also do you have to own, BF3 (pre-ordered) to play the open beta?? I've seen this posted before but I didn't understand. From what I've read, it's open to everyone even if you don't plan on buying the game (say, your a COD fan and you want to see which one is better)...
> 
> This was funny to me... "The users of a beta version are called beta testers. They are usually customers or prospective customers of the organization that develops the software, willing to test the software without charge, often receiving the final software free of charge or for a reduced price"
> 
> I wish I could get the final product free of charge or a reduced price! we actually pay more for it! I bet they could tack on an extra 20 bucks and guys from this thread would be more than glad to pay it to play the game early, lol.


OK FOR THE LAST TIME!!!!

*IF YOU PREORDERED BATTLEFIELD 3 FROM ORIGIN OR IF YOU PURCHASED MEDAL OF HONOR LIMITED EDITION, THEN YOU WILL GET AN E-MAIL AND A KEY TO PLAY BATTLEFIELD 3 BETA 48 HOURS EARLIER THAN EVERYONE ELSE!*

IF you DID NOT preorder through Origin, then you will not get an early invite for the Beta of BF3. However, if you DID purchase Medal of Honor LE, then you will receive an early invite for BF3 Beta.

Any questions?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14858908*
> I wonder when the beta comes out 48 hours early for the people who pre-ordered on or will you have to wait for the open beta??


Open = everyone (After the 48 hour mark)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14858908*
> bet they could tack on an extra 20 bucks and guys from this thread would be more than glad to pay it to play the game early, lol.


I would pay more then 20 to play right now. Also, 1.5 million have pre-ordered. Not many people are "waiting" to see if BF3>CoD because they are *different* games that play at separate ends of the spectrum (age spectrum that is







). Apples to Oranges.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14859426*
> Any questions?


When is the beta? <3


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14859431*
> Open = everyone (After the 48 hour mark)
> 
> I would pay more then 20 to play right now. Also, 1.5 million have pre-ordered. Not many people are "waiting" to see if BF3>CoD because they are *different* games that play at separate ends of the spectrum (age spectrum that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). *Apples to Oranges*.
> 
> When is the beta? <3


i was thinking more along the lines of caramel to granola...


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14858908*
> Also do you have to own, BF3 (pre-ordered) to play the open beta?? I've seen this posted before but I didn't understand. From what I've read, it's open to everyone even if you don't plan on buying the game (say, your a COD fan and you want to see which one is better)...
> 
> This was funny to me... "The users of a beta version are called beta testers. They are usually customers or prospective customers of the organization that develops the software, willing to test the software without charge, often receiving the final software free of charge or for a reduced price"
> 
> I wish I could get the final product free of charge or a reduced price! we actually pay more for it! I bet they could tack on an extra 20 bucks and guys from this thread would be more than glad to pay it to play the game early, lol.


Think of it as a demo.

Except not only do we get a taste of the game, they also use it too figure out any bugs, and too test the server reliablity.

The beta is basically to test if the game is working properly and will run on multiplayer (probably with 64 players too)


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14859431*
> 
> I would pay more then 20 to play right now. Also, 1.5 million have pre-ordered. Not many people are "waiting" to see if BF3>CoD because they are *different* games that play at separate ends of the spectrum (age spectrum that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Apples to Oranges.
> 
> When is the beta? <3


I wouldn't bet on that... even though they are different games I bet there are still plenty of people on the edge about the two... I wouldn't say apples to oranges, they both are modern warfare type shooters, but from two different devs, one may have better graphics than the other but for lots of people its more about the playablity of the two...

I personally know which one I like more. But I have friends that have never played Battlefield, but are avid Console/COD guys (I'm 28) some are older than me, I can add that they tend to smoke a little of that which I don't want to mention. But with all the hype around BF, they are willing to try it out.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14859431*
> 
> When is the beta? <3


lol i looked at your post then your avatar, than started dieing for some reason


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14859702*
> lol i looked at your post then your avatar, than started dieing for some reason


what is that thing, it creeps me out everytime i see it....


----------



## BreakDown

SORRY double post


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14859702*
> lol i looked at your post then your avatar, than started dieing for some reason


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14859715*
> what is that thing, it creeps me out everytime i see it....


WHAT!?

its abe! the most awsome mudokon ever!


----------



## Lune

Cute double post







that "thing" from the picture still looks weird!


----------



## labbu63

guys BF3 OCN server question: will they be on the west coast or east coast?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Open = everyone (After the 48 hour mark)

I would pay more then 20 to play right now. Also, 1.5 million have pre-ordered. Not many people are "waiting" to see if BF3>CoD because they are *different* games that play at separate ends of the spectrum (age spectrum that is







). Apples to Oranges.

When is the beta? <3


The beta has been going on for a few months now. Only catch to play is you have to be employed by DICE as a tester.







I wonder if the CEO of DICE goes home and rages all night on unifinished copies of the game?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys BF3 OCN server question: will they be on the west coast or east coast?


The moon! Europe of course, just for me.

By the way, is anyone excited about Battlefield 3 Singleplayer? I want to shoot that dog in the trailer


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'd pay $500 right now to be able to play BF3 until it actually comes out on 10-25!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14860089*
> I'd pay $500 right now to be able to play BF3 until it actually comes out on 10-25!


Let's raid DICE.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

so is sept. 12 still the rumor date?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm down! If we create a hostage situation, we can play for as long as we want! So long as we bring enough food, Coca-Cola and cigarettes.


----------



## Fallendreams

Just want to throw this article this way for you guys. Some rumors or news for the BF3 Beta

Source

Overclock.net News Section


----------



## glycerin256

didn't zh1nt0 say that the september11 date was false?


----------



## joarangoe

BETA RELEASE IS ON SEPT. xx


----------



## ACM

Okay so the limited edition is the Steel Book version?
I'm so confused...


----------



## Bluemustang

So I've read the rumors that the beta is friday, and I've heard people who bought MOH:LE got something about the beta in an email. Has anyone who preordered gotten any emails about the beta? I'd think if it was friday I'd be getting an email about it soon since I preordered.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;14860631*
> Okay so the limited edition is the Steel Book version?
> I'm so confused...


I dont know, but im also interested in the steelbook.

anyone knows anything about the steelbook?


----------



## DBEAU

I imagine people invited to the alpha would be the first to receive an email...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


WHAT!?

its abe! the most awsome mudokon ever!











still don't know what that is..

ed: steelbook is only available in europe afaik


----------



## Thrifty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*


So I've read the rumors that the beta is friday, and I've heard people who bought MOH:LE got something about the beta in an email. Has anyone who preordered gotten any emails about the beta? I'd think if it was friday I'd be getting an email about it soon since I preordered.


If I didn't get an email about the beta, does that mean I don't get early access to the beta?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrifty*


If I didn't get an email about the beta, does that mean I don't get early access to the beta?










it's just a rumor nothing is set in stone yet, and pre-orders HAVE to get early access no ifs buts or maybes about it..


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrifty*


If I didn't get an email about the beta, does that mean I don't get early access to the beta?










lol that was my question, since I read somewhere MOH:LE guys got an email I was wondering if BF3 preorder guys got one as well (just want to make sure nothings wrong with my preorder).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


The moon! Europe of course, just for me.

By the way, is anyone excited about Battlefield 3 Singleplayer? I want to shoot that dog in the trailer










LOL ill jump into single player to get the hang of the game .. and then come to multi player so i dont look like a total noob LOL

otherwise id jump straight to mp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I'm down! If we create a hostage situation, we can play for as long as we want! So long as we bring enough food, Coca-Cola and cigarettes.


i sense an epic standoff with local swat


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


LOL ill jump into single player to get the hang of the game .. and then come to multi player so i dont look like a total noob LOL

otherwise id jump straight to mp


i do this with every FPS game i play, i beat the singleplayer on the hardest difficulty and then play the mp


----------



## BreakDown

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dteg*   still don't know what that is..

ed: steelbook is only available in europe afaik  
   
 You Tube  



 
the main character from "Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee" and "Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus", great puzzle/platformers. now on steam

ontopic: will alpha testers be invited to the beta?

steelbook for europe? do you have more details?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBr5r0nUqaU

the main character from "Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee" and "Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus", great puzzle/platformers. now on steam

ontopic: will alpha testers be invited to the beta?

steelbook for europe? do you have more details?


http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...ok-box-images/


----------



## glycerin256

im probably gonna play it on medium difficulty, just to have fun with it and really get into the campaign. I might play it again on hard depending on how fun it is and how bad i get sucked in MP.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i do this with every FPS game i play, i beat the singleplayer on the hardest difficulty and then play the mp


allready starting to not feel like a noob









thanks for that morale boost


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


allready starting to not feel like a noob









thanks for that morale boost










no prob. for me it first started when i was at my old college, we had a bandwidth limit and online games were banned (yea i know, how stupid can you get) so i played the singleplayer of all the games i had (i've beaten CoD 4 over 20 times), and eventually when i got home i'd play the mp; so now i just play the SP then the MP..


----------



## Tempest001

i know this has probably been posted her before, but I wanted to point something out that might hint to a possible beta date.
from this article: http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...-pax-gamefest/

Quote:



GameFest, September 16, Birmingham, United Kingdom


I have a feeling the beta will be available on saturday the 17th. For 2 days, and then the beta will open for everyone on monday the 19th. 
Think about it; if they release the beta before this day, who's going to go stand in a 9 hour long line to play a 20 minute game when they can just stay at home, take 20 minutes to download it and play it for 9 hours?

then there is also this little tidbit at the end of the article;

Quote:



There's only one remaining video game event left on the calendar: Tokyo Game Show, which is one of the largest and will be held on September 17 - 19. It is unknown whether EA will be showing off Battlefield 3 at TGS, but we expect some sort of BF3 presence, considering the size and importance of TGS.


considering bf3 isn't confirmed for the TGS, it could be that they aren't putting much emphesis on the marketing there. Or the beta could be out the 19th, at the end of TGS.

Either way, I'm expecting a 16th-19th beta date. Anything sooner will be a pleasant surprise, anything later will be disappointing.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


i know this has probably been posted her before, but I wanted to point something out that might hint to a possible beta date.
from this article: http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/battlefie...-pax-gamefest/

I have a feeling the beta will be available on saturday the 17th. For 2 days, and then the beta will open for everyone on monday the 19th. 
Think about it; if they release the beta before this day, who's going to go stand in a 9 hour long line to play a 20 minute game when they can just stay at home, take 20 minutes to download it and play it for 9 hours?


OR

since there is a tokyo game fest after the UK version

Quote:



Thereâ€™s only one remaining video game event left on the calendar: Tokyo Game Show, which is one of the largest and will be held on September 17 â€" 19


maybe they are opening it on the 20th for the preorders? we can probably keep going on and on and it not be released until oct 25th...


----------



## DBEAU

Nevermind


----------



## lightsout

So just to clear it up for me please. If i just preordered from origin am I in the beta for sure whenever it does come out?


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


OR

since there is a tokyo game fest after the UK version

maybe they are opening it on the 20th for the preorders? we can probably keep going on and on and it not be released until oct 25th...


what? the game itself isn't being released until oct. 25th. I think thats common knowledge by now... I'm talking about the beta. 
I think we can at least expect an announcement for a beta date at either one of these shows. but more likely then not the beta will release on one of these days. It's mid september and it's a great place to get the big message out. It's better publicity.


----------



## fstop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So just to clear it up for me please. If i just preordered from origin am I in the beta for sure whenever it does come out?


Yes you are. But everyone is in the beta because it will be a public beta. If you pre-ordered, you get to play 48 hours before the public beta goes live. Kinda feel jipped, but that's what the poor people who bought MOH get as well


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


So just to clear it up for me please. If i just preordered from origin am I in the beta for sure whenever it does come out?


yes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


what? the game itself isn't being released until oct. 25th. I think thats common knowledge by now... I'm talking about the beta.


that is exactly my point.

some people say sept 11, others say whatever else, the point is there will ALWAYS be something that you or anyone else for that matter thinks is important enough that the beta date MUST be after it. it's just like asking "can my rig run BF3 on max settings" no one knows, it's all hearsay and guesswork merely something to pass the time until the actual announcement


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yes

that is exactly my point.

some people say sept 11, others say whatever else, the point is there will ALWAYS be something that you or anyone else for that matter thinks is important enough that the beta date MUST be after it. it's just like asking "can my rig run BF3 on max settings" no one knows, it's all hearsay and guesswork merely something to pass the time until the actual announcement


No need to tell me exactly what I already know. I was just adding my speculation. This is what makes sense to me. Big game show for a big announcement.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tempest001*


No need to tell me exactly what I already know. I was just adding my speculation. This is what makes sense to me. Big game show for a big announcement.


it does make sense, i just kind of singled you out







to deter anyone from asking "do you know when the beta is" "any news on the beta" read through the last 10 pages or so, its getting as annoying as the can i run it questions when all the info they need are on the first page in the FIRST post... i think Higgins needs to put in large letters on the front page "THE EXACT BETA DATE IS NOT KNOWN"

sorry if i seemed like i was coming down to hard on you =/


----------



## MGX1016

I'd assume no earlier than 25, they did say it would be a month before iirc..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


LOL, they're real. If you'd like airsoft guns, send me a PM. I have a buddy that has his own shop, one of the biggest in the west.

NOW, ON TOPIC BEFORE THE MOD COMES BACK!

*HOW BOUT THAT BETA!!?!*

lol


Lmao your good you







Would be so awesome if 48hr beta release came today my day break before i start studying genetics


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


still don't know what that is..

ed: steelbook is only available in europe afaik


Very big sad face.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You need a VPN







F the school admins trying to censor the internet. You're not in prison...


we used VPNs but only the free versions. anyways i left that school pretty quickly and i'm now enjoying the 4-10Mb/s i get at night while downloading at this new school...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

BF3 preorders hit 1.25 million, according to this article.


----------



## 8564dan

Alright guys, been away for a while....i guess the system requirements still aren't up yet? I dont know whether to keep my 5870 and wait for kepler or upgrade to gtx580 lol


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14864016*
> Alright guys, been away for a while....i guess the system requirements still aren't up yet? I dont know whether to keep my 5870 and wait for kepler or upgrade to gtx580 lol


I'm uncertain about this as well. I'm contemplating getting a used 5970 for tri-fire, but I'm worried that I'll run into the usual multi gpu issues.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;14864039*
> I'm uncertain about this as well. I'm contemplating getting a used 5970 for tri-fire, but I'm worried that I'll run into the usual multi gpu issues.


Yeah i did think about getting another 5870 but wondered the same. I was going to wait and see how the 5870 performs....i reckon mid settings? PS3 graphics basically....but i dont want to get the game then have to upgrade and wait more lol


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I would just wait If I were you, beta should be out within the next 5 days and you will be able to see first hand how your GPUs handle the graphics.


----------



## kcuestag

Today is Thursday, normally DICE reveals new content about Battlefield 3 every thursday.

Maybe they'll announce the BETA date this evening?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14861934*
> Yes you are. But everyone is in the beta because it will be a public beta. If you pre-ordered, you get to play 48 hours before the public beta goes live. Kinda feel jipped, but that's what the poor people who bought MOH get as well


Ok cool, no worries I'm just glad I'm in regardless.


----------



## joarangoe

On twitter:
Quote:


> zh1nt0 Daniel Matros:
> @The_SNeK Nope. Beta will not start tomorrow


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14864733*
> On twitter:


Dammit DICE!! Just tell us when it is already!!!


----------



## kcuestag

I really don't understand why they're keeping the BETA date that secret, it is just making us sad.


----------



## hydropwnics

yea it's going to feel like forever until this game releases even though its so close. so much anticipation, hopefully beta will release soon to pass some of this time







, time to look into getting a joystick so I can troll around in fighter jets


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Kev, at least your BFBC2 is working. Mine for some reason now will let me play for 10-15 minutes and then lock up my system while a loud looping sound comes from my speakers requiring a hard reset. This is the only game that does this too. BFBC2 is the closest thing to BF3 :\ Oh well, at least I can still play MoH without any problems.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14864992*
> Kev, at least your BFBC2 is working. Mine for some reason now will let me play for 10-15 minutes and then lock up my system while a loud looping sound comes from my speakers requiring a hard reset. This is the only game that does this too. BFBC2 is the closest thing to BF3 :\ Oh well, at least I can still play MoH without any problems.


I know a fix for your problem, I'll help you over Steam.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14864992*
> Kev, at least your BFBC2 is working. Mine for some reason now will let me play for 10-15 minutes and then lock up my system while a loud looping sound comes from my speakers requiring a hard reset. This is the only game that does this too. BFBC2 is the closest thing to BF3 :\ Oh well, at least I can still play MoH without any problems.


disable h4x


----------



## chewbaccasdad

They kinda need to do it soon. There comes a point where anxiety fatigue sets in and people stop caring. They want the beta to generate a hell of a buzz, not a muted, tired reaction.

Best thing they could do is just turn around suddenly and say 'BETA: GO!'.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14865007*
> disable h4x


just delete him from your friends list, it solves all issues...


----------



## WorldExclusive

I spoke to an Origin dev, they also said no Beta this week.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14865007*
> disable h4x


It's not hacks, it's MSI Afterburner.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14865038*
> I spoke to an Origin dev, they also said no Beta this week.


son of a


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14865038*
> I spoke to an Origin dev, they also said no Beta this week.


I spoke to a DICE dev, they said you didn't speak to an Origin dev.


----------



## jacobrjett

I dont imagine its because its a secret - they probably dont even know themselfs, I imagine they are working overtime trying too get as many bugs fixed before they release it.

Keep in mind guys, that this is probably not going too be out until the end of the month, I imagine another two weeks at least. They have a dead line - they said that it would be ready too play in september. So I imagine its going too be released on the 28th for the MOH:LE owners, and 31st for the rest of us.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14865046*
> I spoke to a DICE dev, they said you didn't speak to an Origin dev.


lol after he loaded ME1 and the Crysis games to my account manually that's when he told me about the Beta. Didn't go into detail about anything else.


----------



## jak3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;14865069*
> lol after he loaded ME1 and the Crysis games to my account manually that's when he told me about the Beta. Didn't go into detail about anything else.


----------



## jacobrjett

Lol^


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14865041*
> It's not hacks, it's MSI Afterburner.


explain?? I was able to get a full 1.5 games yesterday before mine crashed, running Afterburner...


----------



## kcuestag

There's a problem within Punkbuster not liking how MSI Afterburner detects the GPU's information such as temperatures, voltage... etc

Anything newer after MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 BETA 6 fixes this issues, you just have to go into Settings and disable the box "Enable low-level hardware access interface".

And that's it, restart Afterburner and play happily with no more lock ups.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14865090*


Because you don't believe me? Troll somewhere else.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14865178*
> There's a problem within Punkbuster not liking how MSI Afterburner detects the GPU's information such as temperatures, voltage... etc
> 
> Anything newer after MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 BETA 6 fixes this issues, you just have to go into Settings and disable the box "Enable low-level hardware access interface".
> 
> And that's it, restart Afterburner and play happily with no more lock ups.


Hi.

I have a problem with being disconnected from the server.

Do you think im getting kicked from punkbuster and your MSI fix will stop this happening?

I always thought bad company 2 had bad net coding or something because all my other games run fine.









It seems too be roughly a third of the games I play I get disconnected from the server. Sometimes I get kicked on my first game, sometimes I play a game or two then get kicked. But it always happens.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14865257*
> Hi.
> 
> I have a problem with being disconnected from the server.
> 
> Do you think im getting kicked from punkbuster and your MSI fix will stop this happening?
> 
> I always thought bad company 2 had bad net coding or something because all my other games run fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems too be roughly a third of the games I play I get disconnected from the server. Sometimes I get kicked on my first game, sometimes I play a game or two then get kicked. But it always happens.


disable h4x

Punkbuster: jacobrjett has been banned for Multihack (0323434)

Edit: have you tried manually updating PB?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14865023*
> They kinda need to do it soon. There comes a point where anxiety fatigue sets in and people stop caring. They want the beta to generate a hell of a buzz, not a muted, tired reaction.
> 
> Best thing they could do is just turn around suddenly and say 'BETA: GO!'.


It went that way with me (and I can't be the only one) with Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3. The games took/are taking so damn long I've completely lost all interest in them and somewhat refuse to support them.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14865046*
> I spoke to a DICE dev, they said you didn't speak to an Origin dev.


lol omg


----------



## Higgins

I can see a rushed launch if they keep the Oct 25 release date set in stone. Especially considering they were still in the alpha stage only a little over a month ago, and they're probably working their butts off trying to get the beta build finished as soon as possible.

The game will probably go gold right after the beta ends, and all the beta fixes will be implemented via a day 1 patch. That is, unless they delay the game and add the final touches and polish it up. We all know how polished DICE games are on release day though, so BF3 will likely be half way between a beta and final build when its released.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14865399*
> It went that way with me (and I can't be the only one) with Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3. The games took/are taking so damn long I've completely lost all interest in them and somewhat refuse to support them.


Same here with D3, I just don't really care for it anymore.

Granted we are just waiting for a beta, but the game comes out on Oct. 25th. How close can you have the beta to the release date and still have enough time to fix any bugs that are found/make changes? Seems like DICE are pushing that time limit to me.


----------



## Tuner111

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RvlSYU6Shs[/ame]

Enjoy & comment !


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm not wild about fan made live action trailers but this one is awesome..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96VC6Py7ceA&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## hydropwnics

just ordered a joystick -_- might have to get a cheap copy of BF2 from amazon so I can practice my flying skills


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14865548*
> I can see a rushed launch if they keep the Oct 25 release date set in stone. Especially considering they were still in the alpha stage only a little over a month ago, and they're probably working their butts off trying to get the beta build finished as soon as possible.


I'm not convinced that the alpha build that some of us tested was the most recent though. In fact, I'm almost certain that I read the alpha testers taking part in the stress test were not playing the most up-to-date build of the game at that point.

Until something official is announced, we know nothing, Jon Snow.


----------



## hydropwnics

chewbacca is that you in your avatar


----------



## kilrbe3

I still believe the Sept 11th date, it was announced at E3... Daniel teased us on Twitter saying "i know the beta date!"

But then again.. thats Monday, which means Pre-orders and MOH users get it Tomorrow the 9th...

I would think they wouldnt just say HERE IT IS! I woulda thought they would of hyped it more with some blog post on their blog.

But all my buddies took off tomorrow anyways just to make sure, its Friday, so if it dont show, oh well, 3 day weekend!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14865721*
> chewbacca is that you in your avatar


Yep. Shaved.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14865747*
> Yep. Shaved.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14865724*
> I still believe the Sept 11th date, it was announced at E3... Daniel teased us on Twitter saying "i know the beta date!"
> 
> But then again.. thats Monday, which means Pre-orders and MOH users get it Tomorrow the 9th...
> 
> I would think they wouldnt just say HERE IT IS! I woulda thought they would of hyped it more with some blog post on their blog.
> 
> But all my buddies took off tomorrow anyways just to make sure, its Friday, so if it dont show, oh well, 3 day weekend!


Same thoughts here about it.









Bad thing is, I'll be on the car to Germany, which is a 18 hour drive, and I won't be home until tomorrow midnight.


----------



## Blackops_2

Hope you two are right that would be awesome.


----------



## MilanoRed804

Jeez, still no beta date....Unfortunately, I am honestly starting to lose interest in it. Wish they would just tell us SOMETHING so I could get back into the battlefield mood. Oh well:tiredsmil


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;14865550*
> Same here with D3, I just don't really care for it anymore.
> 
> Granted we are just waiting for a beta, but the game comes out on Oct. 25th. How close can you have the beta to the release date and still have enough time to fix any bugs that are found/make changes? Seems like DICE are pushing that time limit to me.


Since Origin is required to play, it doesn't seem odd at all. There can be as little as 1MB in updates or as much as 1GB on release day, it won't make a difference. They can make a change hours before the official release date without constraints. When we preload most of the game, and download the last files on release day, we probably won't even know that there were changes made, unless they release change notes. You have to have the game fully updated to play online anyways.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14865717*
> I'm not convinced that the alpha build that some of us tested was the most recent though. In fact, I'm almost certain that I read the alpha testers taking part in the stress test were not playing the most up-to-date build of the game at that point.
> 
> Until something official is announced, we know nothing, Jon Snow.


They did say during the Alpha that it was an earlier build, sorry but I can't find you the link, but yes you are right.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Zh1nt0 already responded saying "tomorrow", meaning Friday, isn't the beta release date. They said they will be opening up Battlelog on Friday but that doesn't mean the beta has to be released as well.


----------



## hydropwnics

all of this speculation isnt getting us anywhere


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14866281*
> Zh1nt0 already responded saying "tomorrow", meaning Friday, isn't the beta release date. They said they will be opening up Battlelog on Friday but that doesn't mean the beta has to be released as well.


Well at least they've made one step closer...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14866281*
> Zh1nt0 already responded saying "tomorrow", meaning Friday, isn't the beta release date. They said they will be opening up Battlelog on Friday but that doesn't mean the beta has to be released as well.


Read that tweet again, he doesn't mention Battlelog, he mentions Battle*b*log.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14866320*
> Read that tweet again, he doesn't mention Battlelog, he mentions Battle*b*log.


Aw....


----------



## T3beatz

This is crazy, this game is like crack to some of you guys! lol

You guys don't have anything else to do in the mean time??? girlfriends? Jobs? other games? other hobbies? It's not like it's not September already, the beta is just around the corner, I love BF as much as the next man, but I'm not going to pull out hairs over it.


----------



## hydropwnics

dont judge us!


----------



## Blackops_2

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
Quote:


> your name is linked to your origin persona


This is bull****, i have to use my *****y origin account name because some douche took my name that i've used since i was pre-teens and now because of that i'm stuck with it?!?

BS i demand i be appropriately called Blackops_2 as i have in all my games for the past decade..

Lol and yeah might as well be crack to me between the little time i have to enjoy myself BF3 would help immensely.

Oh yeah i have other stuff to do...school i've got genetics this coming monday, organic Chem the next monday, another genetics test that following wednesday, and then Cell Bio sometime the week after that... it never ends


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14865717*
> I'm not convinced that the alpha build that some of us tested was the most recent though. In fact, I'm almost certain that I read the alpha testers taking part in the stress test were not playing the most up-to-date build of the game at that point.
> 
> Until something official is announced, we know nothing, Jon Snow.


you are such a boss for dropping that AGoT quote hahaha


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14866355*
> This is Battlefield 3, this game is like Battlefield 3 to some of you guys! lol
> 
> You guys don't have Battlefield 3 to do in the mean time??? Battlefield 3? Battlefield 3? Battlefield 3? Battlefield 3? It's not like it's not Battlefield 3 already, the beta is just around the Battlefield 3, I love Battlefield 3 as much as the next man, but I'm not going to pull out Battlefield 3 over Battlefield 3.


I edited the above quote to give you a glimpse of my life right now. That's what I see, everywhere I look, all the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon*
> you are such a boss for dropping that AGoT quote hahaha


And you, sir, are a boss for picking up on it


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14866406*
> https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
> 
> This is bull****, i have to use my *****y origin account name because some douche took my name that i've used since i was pre-teens and now because of that i'm stuck with it?!?
> 
> BS i demand i be appropriately called Blackops_2 as i have in all my games for the past decade..
> 
> Lol and yeah might as well be crack to me between the little time i have to enjoy myself BF3 would help immensely.
> 
> Oh yeah i have other stuff to do...school i've got genetics this coming monday, organic Chem the next monday, another genetics test that following wednesday, and then Cell Bio sometime the week after that... it never ends


LOL its even worse for me. I have two EA accounts, one which was made forever ago using the normal 'username / passowrd' system. Then with BF2142 I had to make a new one with an EMAIL (it didnt accept user/pass), so I used my email (well, one of them anyway). Since I used that one I had to use a different username (doomlord520), but I could just make the in-game soldier different.

Basically i've blocked myself from using my normal user. Hopefully its like BFP4F or something where its just your account name - not your in-game soldier name.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14867088*
> LOL its even worse for me. I have two EA accounts, one which was made forever ago using the normal 'username / passowrd' system. Then with BF2142 I had to make a new one with an EMAIL (it didnt accept user/pass), so I used my email (well, one of them anyway). Since I used that one I had to use a different username (doomlord520), but I could just make the in-game soldier different.
> 
> Basically i've blocked myself from using my normal user. Hopefully its like BFP4F or something where its just your account name - not your in-game soldier name.


Its going to be like all other BF's you create an ingame persona "attached" to your log-in.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14867168*
> Its going to be like all other BF's you create an ingame persona "attached" to your log-in.


I hope your right.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

It wont matter, your dogtag will look the same as all the others in my collection!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14867302*
> It wont matter, your dogtag will look the same as all the others in my collection!


and may I add,

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14866406*
> https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
> 
> This is bull****, i have to use my *****y origin account name because some douche took my name that i've used since i was pre-teens and now because of that i'm stuck with it?!?
> 
> BS i demand i be appropriately called Blackops_2 as i have in all my games for the past decade..
> 
> Lol and yeah might as well be crack to me between the little time i have to enjoy myself BF3 would help immensely.
> 
> Oh yeah i have other stuff to do...school i've got genetics this coming monday, organic Chem the next monday, another genetics test that following wednesday, and then Cell Bio sometime the week after that... it never ends


is the other name that bad?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14866355*
> This is crazy, this game is like crack to some of you guys! lol
> 
> You guys don't have anything else to do in the mean time??? girlfriends? Jobs? other games? other hobbies? It's not like it's not September already, the beta is just around the corner, I love BF as much as the next man, but I'm not going to pull out hairs over it.


girlfriends are adding more stress to the release


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14867518*
> girlfriends are adding more stress to the release


----------



## [email protected]

Why do i get a feeling most of us will get emails for the beta starting midnight or tomorrow or who knows maybe not? This is really stressful to think about. I rolled my ankle due to skateboarding and it would be a tad bit nice to play the Beta to feel better lol.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm very recently single so I'm really hoping the beta comes out asap


----------



## tian105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14867763*
> I'm very recently single so I'm really hoping the beta comes out asap


i hope you overcome your divorce soon ,

cheer up mate!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14866406*
> https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
> 
> This is bull****, i have to use my *****y origin account name because some douche took my name that i've used since i was pre-teens and now because of that i'm stuck with it?!?
> 
> BS i demand i be appropriately called Blackops_2 as i have in all my games for the past decade..
> 
> Lol and yeah might as well be crack to me between the little time i have to enjoy myself BF3 would help immensely.
> 
> Oh yeah i have other stuff to do...school i've got genetics this coming monday, organic Chem the next monday, another genetics test that following wednesday, and then Cell Bio sometime the week after that... it never ends


profile.ea.com

choose default persona

enjoy using any of your EA persona's as your default.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14867518*
> girlfriends are adding more stress to the release


If you hit the right buttons on the "game pad" she will relieve stress, and hopefully take your mind off the beta...









If your thinking about BF3 while doing anything of an adult nature with your girl then you got it bad! lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14867939*
> If your thinking about BF3 while doing anything of an adult nature with your girl then you got it bad! lol


I'm probably one of the more obsessive BF3 fans, having multiple dreams about playing it, and it is completely out of mind when I'm with my girl.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14867970*
> I'm probably one of the more obsessive BF3 fans, having multiple dreams about playing it, and it is completely out of mind when I'm with my girl.


thats rediculous because ive had multiple dreams that i'm playing bf3 lol ...actually, that ive been the character


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14868059*
> thats rediculous because ive had multiple dreams that i'm playing bf3 lol ...actually, that ive been the character


Yup. First trailer, taking out the sniper from the rooftops, been there done that.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

BIG BIG PROPS TO KCUESTAG (KEVIN) FOR HELPING ME FIX MY ISSUE WITH BAD COMPANY 2!!! WOOOT WOOOT!! If anyone with 69xx series GPU's has issues with BC2, follow his instructions as they work wonders!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;14868279*
> Yup. First trailer, taking out the sniper from the rooftops, been there done that.


if i was the sniper you'd be the one being taken out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14868307*
> BIG BIG PROPS TO KCUESTAG (KEVIN) FOR HELPING ME FIX MY ISSUE WITH BAD COMPANY 2!!! WOOOT WOOOT!! If anyone with 69xx series GPU's has issues with BC2, follow his instructions as they work wonders!


first time he's ever been useful


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14867912*
> profile.ea.com
> 
> choose default persona
> 
> enjoy using any of your EA persona's as your default.


Those profiles are created by making soldiers/characters in games. It wouldn't make any sense to be using a profile created in BF Heroes or BC2 or Play4Free or 2142 as the only options for your BF3 soldier... It's not going to use your already existing personas.


----------



## Lune

What you have to do is:

Open EA Live Chat and ask them to change your EA Account name to whatever you want. They changed mine and it also got changed on EA UK forums and even the BF3 Alpha.


----------



## jak3z

Lune wheres that meme of the BF3 beta? I demand it!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14868437*
> Lune wheres that meme of the BF3 beta? I demand it!


stop encouraging him -___-


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14868307*
> BIG BIG PROPS TO KCUESTAG (KEVIN) FOR HELPING ME FIX MY ISSUE WITH BAD COMPANY 2!!! WOOOT WOOOT!! If anyone with 69xx series GPU's has issues with BC2, follow his instructions as they work wonders!


Glad it worked out! Now go enjoy it!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14868345*
> first time he's ever been useful


Am I not helpful?


----------



## hydropwnics

i wana change my BC2 name


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14868437*
> Lune wheres that meme of the BF3 beta? I demand it!


----------



## Ishinomori

ewww...

console controller!


----------



## maybbmay

Since Civ V was on sale with Steam today I now have something to pass the time until beta. Well, when I'm not playing BC2 of course.


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm trying to do EA chat support - I'm the only person in the queue...and it says the average wait is 36 minutes. Do they have like 1 person working there???


----------



## [email protected]

Well probably more than 1 person but you gotta realize EA is a big company and they have MANY customers calling for support. So be patience!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14868059*
> thats rediculous because ive had multiple dreams that i'm playing bf3 lol ...actually, that ive been the character


Actually, before they had announced the Back to Karkand expansion pack or any of the time of day/weather effects in FB2, I had a dream that I was walking around Wake Island at dusk during a storm. Almost feels like a premonition now.

Last month I had a dream that I was actually playing with people on mumble. We were losing terribly and one of the regulars was raging at our incompetence.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14868736*
> Well probably more than 1 person but you gotta realize EA is a big company and they have MANY customers calling for support. So be patience!


I understand that, but it says I'm number 1 in the queue lol! Maybe it's just a glitch...


----------



## dteg

or maybe they don't like you =/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869105*
> or maybe they don't like you =/


Maybe they don't like your Olivia Wilde fanclub.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14869164*
> Maybe they don't like your Olivia Wilde fanclub.


who wouldn't love her and plus i'm not the one in the queue


----------



## [email protected]

Is it just me or is it getting on my nerves by every hour today wondering when BF 3 beta will be open and released lol. I keep looking at the date and i'm like reminding myself, it's gonna be tomorrow, no.. it's gonna be Sunday? .. I can't take it no more!







Dice stop making us suffer







I need to get off and relax lol.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869188*
> who wouldn't love her


::Raises hand::

/runsawayandhides


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14869295*
> ::Raises hand::
> 
> /runsawayandhides


WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, come on man, she's hot, she's epic in House (and also Bi in House) and is a great model.. bet you like Boxxy


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14869295*
> ::Raises hand::
> 
> /runsawayandhides


Whaaat, apparently from your avatar you like Audrey Hepburn, but not Olivia Wilde? She was hot as hell in Tron: Legacy.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14869349*
> Whaaat, apparently from your avatar you like Audrey Hepburn, but not Olivia Wilde? She was hot as hell in Tron: Legacy.


^THISSSSSSSS.

BF3 BF3 (can't say we're off topic







)

edit: my school is selling 19" monitors for $25, but i can't think of a good reason to buy 2 of them and have a 3 screen setup... 2 screens maybe... 1 for movies the other for schoolwork but 3???


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869355*
> ^THISSSSSSSS.
> 
> BF3 BF3 (can't say we're off topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> edit: my school is selling 19" monitors for $25, but i can't think of a good reason to buy 2 of them and have a 3 screen setup... 2 screens maybe... 1 for movies the other for schoolwork but 3???


Get 5. Eyefinity them up. Enjoy the black bars while play BF3


----------



## dteg

-___- not a good enough reason for me to spend my money.. i need a legit reason for having 3 screens besides for the e-peen factor and complete overkill


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I have a feeling DICE is really, really behind on BF3 but EA is pushing them to release by the 10/25 deadline. I think this will be a super buggy release with all kinds of issues. Let's hope for the best but we all know how EA and Activision are.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14869514*
> I have a feeling DICE is really, really behind on BF3 but EA is pushing them to release by the 10/25 deadline. I think this will be a super buggy release with all kinds of issues. Let's hope for the best but we all know how EA and Activision are.


i disagree


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869499*
> -___- not a good enough reason for me to spend my money.. i need a legit reason for having 3 screens besides for the e-peen factor and complete overkill


Who said anything about e-peen? 19" is actually kinda tiny e-peen








Do it because it's fun. I would.


----------



## [email protected]

Me too i disagree, also i have a little favor to ask. If anyone has a code they can use for EA games and don't need it. I would personally like to have it because i'd love to have 25% off on BF 3 Pre-order otherwise i'm stuck in a rut to get it at retail price. Been googling around for codes lately and signing up a lot of crap lol.







Desperate measures!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I never understood the whole multi-monitor for gaming thing. For productivity, sure but why deal with all those black borders and not just get a big LED HDTV? Only way I would set up an eyefinity setup for gaming is if Samsung & LG could get their ***** together on the borderless led tv's. How sexy would 3 x 27" borderless LG LED HDTV's in eyefinity be!

Anyway, I have a feeling BF3 will be rushed and buggy but not as bad as Vagina Warfare 3 will be?!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14869564*
> Me too i disagree, also i have a little favor to ask. If anyone has a code they can use for EA games and don't need it. I would personally like to have it because i'd love to have 25% off on BF 3 Pre-order otherwise i'm stuck in a rut to get it at retail price. Been googling around for codes lately and signing up a lot of crap lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperate measures!


Sign up for EA Gun club and you'll get one within a day or two. If you've already signed up, just make a new account. Easy peasy.


----------



## [email protected]

Just make a new account? Bloody clever!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14869581*
> I never understood the whole multi-monitor for gaming thing. For productivity, sure but why deal with all those black borders and not just get a big LED HDTV? Only way I would set up an eyefinity setup for gaming is if Samsung & LG could get their ***** together on the borderless led tv's. How sexy would 3 x 27" borderless LG LED HDTV's in eyefinity be!
> 
> Anyway, I have a feeling BF3 will be rushed and buggy but not as bad as *Vagina Warfare 3* will be?!


wait what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14869551*
> Who said anything about e-peen? 19" is actually kinda tiny e-peen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it because it's fun. I would.


if i bought them i'd have a 23" in the middle and a 19" on each side. so not so tiny e-peen







it would be fun i'm not going to deny it but its just not necessary =/ 2 monitors is 50bucks i could a x-fi titanium sound card for my rig with that =[


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869499*
> -___- not a good enough reason for me to spend my money.. i need a legit reason for having 3 screens besides for the e-peen factor and complete overkill


Desktop real-estate!!!

Get winsplit revolution and it is just epic!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869188*
> who wouldn't love her and plus i'm not the one in the queue










I don't like her so much, she's ok, but there are many, many hotter girls in H-Wood these days.

Freida Pinto, Scarlett J., Jessica B., Jessica A. Denise Milani, etc...

don't get me wrong she's OK, but def not top 20...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14867504*
> is the other name that bad?


Shadowace56 hate the 56 part, shadowace is ok i guess but it's something that i used as a backup name and also created it as my brothers persona on my backup rig for him to play.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14869188*
> who wouldn't love her and plus i'm not the one in the queue


IDK Olivia Wilde is so hot.....


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*









I don't like her so much, she's ok, but there are many, many hotter girls in H-Wood these days.

Freida Pinto, *Scarlett J.*, Jessica B., Jessica A. *Denise Milani*, etc...

don't get me wrong she's OK, but def not top 20...










i can agree with those 2. freida is a definite no, biel is a OK, jessica is married and has 2 kids she just lost her hot factor after i heard that. anyways let me hop back on topic before kcuestag stretches his Mod muscles.. how awesome would it be if you found a famous model who played BF3 on PC and was actually decent..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14870348*
> i can agree with those 2. freida is a definite no, biel is a OK, jessica is married and has 2 kids she just lost her hot factor after i heard that. anyways let me hop back on topic before kcuestag stretches his Mod muscles.. *how awesome would it be if you found a famous model who played BF3 on PC and was actually decent..*


Love how everyone "gets back on topic"


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14869599*
> Just make a new account? Bloody clever!


You can also use the birthday trick for 25% off coupon:

Ceate an Origin account with a new email
Put your birthday at least 2 days from the day you create the account. It's important to do that now, since you won't be able to change or view your birthday after the account creation process.
Once the account is created, verify the email address.
Add some games to your account, like MOH, BC2, and 2142. (I'm not sure if this step is necessary)
It also helps to tick the "Contact me about EA's products, news, events and promotions." option in the 'Contact Preferences' tab, as well as checking the "Battlefield" option under 'Interests' in the same tab.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14870422*
> Love how everyone "gets back on topic"












jk jk jk jk ^^


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*











jk jk jk jk ^^


I just love how they are either underground / in a dark area but yet you can still see a glint brighter than the sun itself..


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone tell me if i should keep my BF 3 alpha installed? Isn't the alpha beta or you think they will update Origin with a new beta but we'll have to use the same keys we were provided? I'm feeling a little sketchy when the beta would be. Lotta people keep saying it's gonna happen in 48 hours and others say Sept 11th and last prediction someone said it was Sept 25th lol.

I would love to see a betting pool started on this thread and see who wins by guessing the right date of release


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


I just love how they are either underground / in a dark area but yet you can still see a glint brighter than the sun itself..


Yeah its pathetic


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Can anyone tell me if i should keep my BF 3 alpha installed?


I doubt they would take the time to make a patch from closed alpha to Open beta but It couldn't hurt to keep it installed.


----------



## Lune

I think they will release a whole new game on Origin. I still have my Alpha installed tho


----------



## dteg

the last post in this thread was a hour ago. this. must. change. now.


----------



## Tatakai All

Any news on when beta release is?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Any news on when beta release is?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











Official EA website

Pre-order available:
Origin : Newegg : Direct2Drive : Amazon 

Not coming to steam

Videos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEhf92zDreU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnM1HRh0FFI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhBjBy5OOFY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o74XTS4dlzs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz32ApKo4rc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJZjQpZGuAg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXaFw7aC9GE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olnjMdCLuPM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfrrAp1blaM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foXVF7q035Y

*Details*:
*Platforms*: PC, Xbox 360, and Playstation 3
*Release date*: October 25, 2011
*Open beta date: September 2011*
*Engine*: Frostbite 2.0
*DirectX version*: 10/11
No support for Windows XP or DirectX 9.
64 player multiplayer
Single player / co-op campaign
*Limited Edition includes Wake Island, Strike at Karkand, Gulf of Oman, and Sharqi Peninsula.*

*Rumored System Requirements*:
OS: Windows Vista or Windows 7
Processor: Core 2 Duo @ 2.0GHz
RAM: 2GB
Graphic card: DirectX 10 or 11 compatible Nvidia or AMD ATI card.
Graphics card memory: 512 MB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version
*Rumored Recommended*:
OS: Windows 7 64-bit
Processor: Quad-core Intel or AMD CPU
RAM: 4GB
Graphics card: DirectX 11 Nvidia or AMD ATI card, GeForce GTX 460, Radeon Radeon HD 6850
Graphics card memory: 1 GB
Hard drive: 15 GB for disc version or 10 GB for digital version

*Classes* (2142 esque):
*Rifleman*: Assault rifle, Medkit, Defribulators, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
*Recon*: Sniper Rifle, C4, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
*Support*: LMG(Usable Bipod), Ammo, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife
*Engineer*: Rocket Launcher, Repair Tool, M4 Carbine, M9 Pistol, Grenade, Knife

*Points of interest:*
Battlefield News Aggregator
Battlefieldo
Game Informer Battlefield 3 Page
Official Battlefield 3 Website
Official Battlefield blog

Information will be added as it becomes avaliable. 
PM me if you have anything you think should be added to this post.
















































































































this is what we know for *sure*


----------



## glycerin256

I'm staying up for midnight EST. Hopefully the battlefield blog will be posted and i can read about the beta!

1 min to go!


----------



## dteg

and... did you find out anything? i'm guessing not because you would have already posted =/


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14873821*
> and... did you find out anything? i'm guessing not because you would have already posted =/


You're right, I would have. nothing yet.

I'll keep you posted. in my sleep....


----------



## Stikes

I'm glad there are other people just as obsessed with this game as me out there.


----------



## pvpaymon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14873895*
> I'm glad there are other people just as obsessed with this game as me out there.


Hey guys! I could really use all your support, as I run and own http://www.BF3Media.com/ !

I am looking for volunteer writers who love the game as much as I do and want to let the world know!

LIKE and Following helps alot and goes a long way









Now, we wait.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14873895*
> I'm glad there are other people just as obsessed with this game as me out there.


Other than guild wars 2 this is the only game i'm looking forward too so yeah i feel ya on that one.

Dteg, your right post must occur every minute within the minute! This hour nonsense is an abomination!


----------



## labbu63

uh oh 55 minutes and no reply guess i have to start this soooo

BETA now dice

also probably gonna order my 2500k tonight


----------



## Blackops_2

Didn't want to comment on myself







lol

Been searching for a doom III mod that a member posted that looks better than crysis 1&2 and metro lol must have it









I'm ready for beta too but am getting tired of checking origin and so on.


----------



## labbu63

well im trying to find a place to order a P8P67 pro from other than amazon that does not charge tax very difficult right now









also trying to budget a h80 and the 2500k somehow


----------



## jak3z

More "news" about Beta + Platoons

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/


----------



## Amhro

sept 27th? oh no







i hope its not true


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14874069*
> Other than guild wars 2 this is the only game i'm looking forward too so yeah i feel ya on that one.


SAMESIES

Only 2 that really grew on me at PAX

PS: September 27th sounds HORRIBLE but also sounds more realistic in comparison with the other battlefield games.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

27th as beta date? Sadly, very plausible!


----------



## hp.

I told you guys this could be nearby 25th. and its 27. almost but not accurate. anyway its good i am going out on 16th and will be back by 27







so good for me.


----------



## 8564dan

Cant wait to see how the beta performs







. Finally i will get to see how my GPU handles it so i can decide whether or not to wait for kepler!


----------



## glycerin256

No new blog this morning??? what the? OMG. I can't press on... I need my crack! eerrr BF3!


----------



## rogueblade

*Details on revive system*
*Mortor has HE and smoke rounds*
*Stingers can be shot from passenger seat*
*Flight models same on PC and console*
*Ammo crates replenish grenades, claymores, 40mm slower than magazine rounds* (*more info*)
*Authentic Marine ranks, all 50*
*Marksman bonus is back*
*Wide shotgun variety*
*1 hit kill bolt action sniper rifles, hardcore mode vs normal*
*Not shotgun sniper riles*
*Light jeeps w/ heavy MG*
*Spawning on squad beacon, indoors vs outdoors (parachute)*
*Conquest flag points vary on map size, consistent on all platforms*
*6x zoom for non recon rifles*
*New vehicles to Battlefield included in BF3*
*Transport chopper pilot rewards*
*Supersonic bullets making crackling noise*
*BF3 supports multithreading*
*New hitreg system for BF3*
*Squad specs don't stack*
*No environmental damage with frag grenades*


----------



## sim0N

yep, still no beta date....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;14876546*
> yep, still no beta date....


What? I'm playing the beta right now.

j/k don't kill me. I meant BF2.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14876567*
> What? I'm playing the beta right now.
> 
> j/k don't kill me. I meant BF2.


what ????????


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14876567*
> j/k don't kill me. I meant BF2.


Oh, you sly dog. You almost had me for a moment.


----------



## Lune

Apparently, I will be playing the beta on September 27


----------



## kilrbe3

Lune stop trolling u fool


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14876829*
> Lune stop trolling u fool


----------



## b.walker36

I'm on the verge of riot if this doesn't get announced soon. If they were to at least just tell me I won't see the beta until the end of Sept i can stop worrying. Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## glycerin256

LOL,peeps be goin CRAZZZYYYY for BF3 beta.... bro.

lulz wer had


----------



## olliiee

Supports HT, interesting. I still doubt a i7 will have much over the i5


----------



## ACM

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14876881*
> Supports HT, interesting. I still doubt a i7 will have much over the i5


The i5 can never be beat. fact.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> When a Bad Company 2 player talked about hitreg: "Well we don't have that Hitreg problem anymore, totally new system for BF3."
> 
> When asked if transport helicopters have any weapons for the pilot: "We want the pilot of a transport chopper to focus on transport and giving targets for gunners. We reward him for that as well."
> 
> When asked if higher-powered sniper rifles are OHK when shot in center mass on hardcore mode: "I don't plan to have it that way at max range, but inside a certain distance, yes. It was unbalanced in BC2 always 1HK body."
> 
> When asked if there will be 6x or 8x sniper-like scopes for the AR platforms: "6x is the highest zoom level available outside of recon rifles. There's of course some limits to which guns can use them."
> 
> When a fan mentioned that server admins should be able to set time of day: "Our art team is really focused on making each map unique, time of day and atmospheric conditions are key to that."
> 
> When asked if DICE has removed the ability for the shotgun to serve as an OHK sniper rifle: "Much to shotgun sniper's disappointment, yes."


i'm glad to hear about the hitreg although i think a 6x scope on an AR gun is just wrong..

meh some of this was posted before but IDC read it again fools!!!!


----------



## jacobrjett

I knew it! I said it and posted it and I was right! well I was one day off. I predicted it would be out on the 28th.

Theyr going too want as much time as possible too fix as many bugs as they can before they hit the deadline for the release.

I knew these people hoping for the 9th would be dissapoint lol.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14865047*
> I dont imagine its because its a secret - they probably dont even know themselfs, I imagine they are working overtime trying too get as many bugs fixed before they release it.
> 
> Keep in mind guys, that this is probably not going too be out until the end of the month, I imagine another two weeks at least. They have a dead line - they said that it would be ready too play in september. So I imagine its going too be released on the 28th for the MOH:LE owners, and 31st for the rest of us.


Boy was I close!


----------



## dteg

the 27th hasn't been confirmed you know, it's still guess work just like everything else..


----------



## hydropwnics

morning all, im sad there is still no news on beta as of today


----------



## Lune

What I don't get is... if they are going to release the Beta in September and it's already September 9th... the why on earth is there no beta date yet? Fishy.... what are their plans, no beta? >.>


----------



## dteg

september is a month filled with gaming conferences etc. and as posted before if they released the beta BEFORE those conferences were done no one would go to play BF3 when they could just stay home and play it..the beta HAS to be AFTER all the conferences..


----------



## Lune

We needz the game not conference


----------



## kilrbe3

Well it isn't end of workday yet at DICE, it is still 3:37pm, 1hr and 30min before 5oclock closing if thats when or whatever...

But i dont know why they would just surprise us with it, like BAM.
Thought they would hype it up and give us a date on the blog few days before.

E3 was Sept 11.
Im still going with it. Its a Sunday, Which means Monday for DICE. My guess? BETA comes midnight tonight or some time this evening.

Toyko game show is next week though.

So week after... would then allow ppl to go to all the conferences.

But then BF3 BETA, turns into BC2 beta cough, demo all over again.

sighh


----------



## dteg

the Tokyo game show isn't until next week, although BF3 hasn't confirmed whether or not they are going but if they are, it wouldn't make sense to release the beta BEFORE the show, that's like 100,000 asians who would be home playing the beta instead of at the show...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I'm not convinced about the Tokyo Game Show excuse, BF3 isn't the only thing on offer there.

But, if accurate, one must despair of the gaming industry, where the attendance rates of a games conference outweigh catering to the community that actually buys the damn game.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Chewbaccasdad, your avatar trips me out EVERY single time! LOL! I just want my BF3! I'm playing so much BC2 + MoH '10, trying to get a faux feeling of the BF3 alpha again. :\


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14877325*
> Chewbaccasdad, your avatar trips me out EVERY single time!


It's a picture of my wife. And mother.

I feel your pain, though BFBC2 just ain't cutting it for me.


----------



## jacobrjett

I would bet money it wont be released until sometime during the last week of september. Not much though.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14877358*
> It's a picture of my wife. And mother.
> 
> I feel your pain, though BFBC2 just ain't cutting it for me.


it looks like simon cowell + Oprah


----------



## daguardian

New Teaser released.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=feedu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=feedu"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Lune

new trailer [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUwvMIAF2Es&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## TehStranger?




----------



## Yukss

i hate DICE already.. what that heck they think they are ? we should know the beta release date by now. why they keep that date in the mistery.... yes i problably will be the best fps game ever, but i´m getting tired of this garbage..


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14877619*
> i hate DICE already.. what that heck they think they are ? we should know the beta release date by now. why they keep that date in the mistery.... yes i problably will be the best fps game ever, but i´m getting tired of this garbage..


the beta release is the 27th of this month, lol...


----------



## downlinx

OMG, that is so freaken amazing, grr, i want beta
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14877645*
> the beta release is the 27th of this month, lol...


show your proof or leave


----------



## Higgins

The freaking nighttime lighting effects.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14877670*
> The freaking nighttime lighting effects.


i totally agree with you, i think i like the night better than the daytime


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Cheese and rice...I'm so pumped for this game to come out. That electronic music/drum beat in all of their teaser videos isn't helping either. I want BF3 nao rawr!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14877482*
> it looks like simon cowell + Oprah


I thiiiiink it's the 'Son, I am disappoint' Meme guy and Oprah's facial features. It's teh sexi.

The explosions look sooooo good, very realistic with the smouldering phosphorous etc. And the tracer fire is lovely.

Right now I'm in work and I would love to rip my work monitor from the desk and throw it across the room, stomping on the PC mainframe, before ripping my shirt off and running out of the building simultaneously crying and laughing in anticipation for this game, and not one of my work colleagues knows it.


----------



## jak3z

Bf3 y u are so awesome?!!!


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14877645*
> the beta release is the 27th of this month, lol...


Battlefield Battlefield
@kaminokage no specific date has been announced as of yet ^CT


----------



## Techboy10

New trailer looks freaking amazing!!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14876940*
> i'm glad to hear about the hitreg although i think a 6x scope on an AR gun is just wrong..
> 
> meh some of this was posted before but IDC read it again fools!!!!


What's wrong with 6X on an AR?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;14877657*
> show your proof or leave


http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/ ....


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14877918*
> http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/ ....


He said *proof*, not unsubstaniated rumour.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14877940*
> He said *proof*, not unsubstaniated rumour.


true, but i reckon it will be released on the 27th, it cant be any later because one of the peeps from dice said it will be sometime in september, i dont see why they would do it any later than the 27th.


----------



## Lune

I have a feeling SP will be really amazing... for the first time in my life I will play SP before MP... and SP overall as I never play that lol


----------



## Addictedtokaos

OM#G!!! Night combat.... I will have no need for any other FPS when this comes out.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14878001*
> I have a feeling SP will be really amazing... for the first time in my life I will play SP before MP... and SP overall as I never play that lol


If we kill the EA login server on release day (again), a phenomenal single player might keep me playing until I finish it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Sept 27 if true is bogus they might as well have said october IMO. And yeah all the hype they're generating through the mysterious wondering of beta-release is just annoying. It's nearing midway september they should at least release the date for God's sakes.


----------



## kilrbe3

Yup, I know it now!!!!!!!!!!

Sept 16 Pre-Orders / MOH BETA goes live.
Sept 19 is a Monday and OPEN for all.

Toyko Game Show is 15-16 Devs only, 17-18 is Open public. It makes sense now!

Plus the trailer said Sept 16 was rest of the video, im calling it. BETA IS Sept 16


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14878353*
> Yup, I know it now!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sept 16 Pre-Orders / MOH BETA goes live.
> Sept 19 is a Monday and OPEN for all.
> 
> Toyko Game Show is 15-16 Devs only, 17-18 is Open public. It makes sense now!
> 
> Plus the trailer said Sept 16 was rest of the video, im calling it. BETA IS Sept 16


I hope this is true!!!
I can't wait


----------



## Blackops_2

Why does every rumored release date have to be two days before my test lol i'm gonna have to study


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian;14877564*
> New Teaser released.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk&feature=feedu


This video just confirmed that I WILL NOT be buy MW3. Holy schnikes?!? Is this a video game?? Thank GD I went overboard with my current build!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14878353*
> Yup, I know it now!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sept 16 Pre-Orders / MOH BETA goes live.
> Sept 19 is a Monday and OPEN for all.
> 
> Toyko Game Show is 15-16 Devs only, 17-18 is Open public. It makes sense now!
> 
> Plus the trailer said Sept 16 was rest of the video, im calling it. BETA IS Sept 16


if the preorder go live on sept 16 the open beta is the 18 since 16+2 = 18..
anyways i've been saying this for the last 5 pages and no ones is listening -__-


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14878528*
> i've been saying this for the last 5 pages and no ones is listening -__-


Liar.


----------



## glycerin256

Vid was intense! OMG! must have more game!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14878597*
> Liar.


How dare you call dteg a liar!








I'm calling you a liar for lying about him lying.


----------



## 006

http://www.gamersyde.com/download_battlefield_3_operation_guillotine_1080p_-23408_en.html

Operation Guillotine 1080p 60 fps.


----------



## Kreeker

Game looks bad.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879610*
> Game looks bad.


You trolling

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagle1337;14879619*
> you trolling
> 
> sent from my gt-i9000m using tapatalk


:d


----------



## Stikes

First thing I think of when I see this is "Call of what?"


----------



## Kreeker

I'm going to sound extremely elitist on this post, but whatever.

Are any of you sort of pissed that the console version is so water-downed compared to the pc version? My reasoning is that it may push many of the typical console gamers who would never own a gaming pc to actually buy one. I know many will say this is good for pc gaming, and yes I know more pc gamers does equal better.... But do I really want to play with a whiny console gamer (and yes I know there are whiny pc gamers aswell)?

Anyone feel the same way?


----------



## Finny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879708*
> I'm going to sound extremely elitist on this post, but whatever.
> 
> Are any of you sort of pissed that the console version is so water-downed compared to the pc version? My reasoning is that it may push many of the typical console gamers who would never own a gaming pc to actually buy one. I know many will say this is good for pc gaming, and yes I know more pc gamers does equal better.... But do I really want to play with a whiny console gamer (and yes I know there are whiny pc gamers aswell)?
> 
> Anyone feel the same way?


No, because we will wipe the floor with them.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879708*
> I'm going to sound extremely elitist on this post, but whatever.
> 
> Are any of you sort of pissed that the console version is so water-downed compared to the pc version? My reasoning is that it may push many of the typical console gamers who would never own a gaming pc to actually buy one. I know many will say this is good for pc gaming, and yes I know more pc gamers does equal better.... But do I really want to play with a whiny console gamer (and yes I know there are whiny pc gamers aswell)?
> 
> Anyone feel the same way?


Whilst it doesn't upset me, I recall seeing developer slides from E3 maybe where they had said they fully expected BF3 to drive PC sales.


----------



## [email protected]

On the end of the trailer is said continues on the 16th? Does this mean the beta starts Sept 16th?

Dice needs to just suck it up and announce it so we can put most website flame rumors to rest and get the official announcement cuz this is driving me nuts. Need to check their twitter sometime. I don't even use twitter but that's how they update things i suppose.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879708*
> Are any of you sort of pissed that the console version is so water-downed compared to the pc version?


Whoa, how did you get a copy of the console game?!?!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14879841*
> Whoa, how did you get a copy of the console game?!?!


I obviously don't have a copy. I'm going off the information I've heard, such as the max of 24 players on console and the recent announcement about the resolution of the console version.

I should have wrote "will be" instead of "is" I guess...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879857*
> I obviously don't have a copy. I'm going off the information I've heard, such as the max of 24 players on console and the recent announcement about the resolution of the console version.
> 
> I should have wrote "will be" instead of "is" I guess...


afaik its 32 players and the quality is said to be just under 720p


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14879921*
> afaik its 32 players and the quality is said to be just under 720p


Oh I did not know the information changed regarding max players on consoles. Thank you.

I guess thinking about it further, consoles really aren't at THAT much of a disadvantage..


----------



## Lune

So many people are building rigs just for this game... BF3 PC is so going to dominate the sales this year


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879964*
> Oh I did not know the information changed regarding max players on consoles. Thank you.
> 
> I guess thinking about it further, consoles really aren't at THAT much of a disadvantage..


Nah...

Both will be at around 600p at 30 fps and 24 players max.

Now tell me that is not a disadvantage.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14861860*
> OR
> 
> since there is a tokyo game fest after the UK version
> 
> maybe they are opening it on the 20th for the preorders? we can probably keep going on and on and it not be released until oct 25th...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14877091*
> september is a month filled with gaming conferences etc. and as posted before if they released the beta BEFORE those conferences were done no one would go to play BF3 when they could just stay home and play it..the beta HAS to be AFTER all the conferences..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14877135*
> the Tokyo game show isn't until next week, although BF3 hasn't confirmed whether or not they are going but if they are, it wouldn't make sense to release the beta BEFORE the show, that's like 100,000 asians who would be home playing the beta instead of at the show...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14878528*
> if the preorder go live on sept 16 the open beta is the 18 since 16+2 = 18..
> anyways i've been saying this for the last 5 pages and no ones is listening -__-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14878597*
> Liar.


meditate on those, first one came all the way back form 867.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14879515*
> How dare you call dteg a liar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling you a liar for lying about him lying.


see Poopa's got my back









edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;14879996*
> Nah...
> 
> Both will be at around 600p at 30 fps and 24 players max.
> 
> Now tell me that is not a disadvantage.


its definitely NOT 600p
http://bf3blog.com/2011/06/battlefield-3-to-run-in-720p-30fps-on-consoles/


----------



## glycerin256

it's actually 704p, or 704 vertical pixels. they are putting the 16 other lines on the outside as black (8 above, 8 below) and no scaling will be used, so it should look alot better than most console games.

still not 1080 or higher though









EDIT: or you can just quote the article like dteg has done above me. n1 mate, way2ninja

EDIT THAT EDIT: DTEG posted the wrong article so ill post it here: http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefie...p-on-consoles/ HIYA!! ninja that!


----------



## Pendulum

*When a Bad Company 2 player talked about hitreg: "Well we don't have that Hitreg problem anymore, totally new system for BF3."

This is what I was wanting to hear, hitreg was so bad on BFBC2. Lol
*Shoots enemy at pointblank range in the face*
Y U NO DIE?!?!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;14879857*
> I obviously don't have a copy.


Hence why I mocked you for judging something you don't have.

Should prolly wait till its out for that









All I know is that I played the Ps3 demo and it was AMAZING. No idea how they got the lighting and textures to look like that on a console. Very impressed.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


On the end of the trailer is said continues on the 16th? Does this mean the beta starts Sept 16th?


I think it means the next clip from that SP map will bu up on September 16th.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


it's actually 704p, or 704 vertical pixels. they are putting the 16 other lines on the outside as black (8 above, 8 below) and no scaling will be used, so it should look alot better than most console games.

still not 1080 or higher though









EDIT: or you can just quote the article like dteg has done above me. n1 mate, way2ninja

EDIT THAT EDIT: DTEG posted the wrong article so ill post it here: http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefie...p-on-consoles/ HIYA!! ninja that!


potato, po-tat-o both of our articles say basically the same thing, yours is a little more specific but its still the same thing -__-


----------



## Lostcase

Anyone here pre-ordered BF3 from Aamzon for the Dog Tag Packs?

I'm still not sure if its too early to commit to a preorder if someone else is going to throw in something juicer.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14880586*
> I think it means the next clip from that SP map will bu up on September 16th.


Yea cuz i believe you are right. Since the trailer is a SP trailer not Multiplayer. We'll just have to wait and see when it shows up.

I can wait for the beta in the meantime. Be nice to play something new but at least i can look forward to a few other new games that are coming out next month like Batman for example.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


meditate on those


lol'd Someone took it a little too seriously.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14880860*
> lol'd










, that's VERY far from me taking it seriously..

@dudebuddy that posted earlier on the last page which i'm too lazy to go check to find your name: just preorder now and if anything better comes out cancel and get it from there..


----------



## kcuestag

So I just got back to Germany after a 18 hour trip in the car....

Did I miss anything BF3 related?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


So I just got back to Germany after a 18 hour trip in the car....

Did I miss anything BF3 related?


beta's has been out for about 6 hours now, but besides that nothing much =/
JUST KIDDINGGGGG


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Can anyone tell where this map is located by that tower in the city?


----------



## corx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14880986*
> Can anyone tell where this map is located by that tower in the city?


Tehran


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14880973*
> beta's has been out for about 6 hours now, but besides that nothing much =/
> JUST KIDDINGGGGG


What? where?









Edit:

Nevermind, that's not funny...


----------



## l337sft

I got into the alpha when it was going on but i never downloaded it because i never checked my emails until after the alpha was over. But at the top of the email it says " You have BETA priority ".

Does this mean that im getting into the beta as well?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What? where?









Edit:

Nevermind, that's not funny...










roflmao TOTALLY WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Thrifty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


beta's has been out for about 6 hours now, but besides that nothing much =/
JUST KIDDINGGGGG


You got me excited for a second there. Then I saw that white text...


----------



## [email protected]

Bloody bastard! I really almost fell for that beta comment! Curse you!


----------



## dteg

oh this is too good.. i'm literally on the floor laughing.

edit: Lune would be proud of me


----------



## kcuestag

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/

Have those dates been confirmed? Or just rumors?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/

Have those dates been confirmed? Or just rumors?


rumors, remember it said "word on the street" but i do believe it's quite plausible since it will be after all the game shows and game conferences etc.


----------



## Quantium40

What can you guys make of this: http://www.physicalwarfare.com/


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;14881090*
> What can you guys make of this: http://www.physicalwarfare.com/


that's basically saying the beta will be out in 4 days and the open beta in 6 days. so on a tuesday? in the middle of the week? seems odd but who knows =/


----------



## l337sft

Could be beta, could be a physical warfare video, who knows.

damn marketing!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I have a extra 25% code off for Pre-ordering BF 3 if anyone is interested but i want something in return for it if that can be possible


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


that's basically saying the beta will be out in 4 days and the open beta in 6 days. so on a tuesday? in the middle of the week? seems odd but who knows =/


160 hours is a Friday morning on the west coast of the U.S. Sounds reasonable for the open beta. The domain is owned by some guy from Oslo, Norway though...


----------



## Quantium40

Would make sense if it was on Tuesday, I believe Dice do almost all launches on Tuesdays.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


160 hours is a Friday morning on the west coast of the U.S. Sounds reasonable for the open beta.


which would mean the 2 days for preorders is a wednesday. i'd more think they'd do the 2 days on a friday and the open beta on a sunday..


----------



## Savag3

And why else would there be 48 hours difference between them, and both posted? Makes perfect sense. This countdown isn't leaving my second screen lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


And why else would there be 48 hours difference between them, and both posted? Makes perfect sense. This countdown isn't leaving my second screen lol


the problem is we don't know if this is legit or not..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


which would mean the 2 days for preorders is a wednesday. i'd more think they'd do the 2 days on a friday and the open beta on a sunday..


Call him and find out:

Quote:



Ensby, Jonas (JE890)

Odv. Solbergsvei 76

Oslo, N-0970
NO

+47.93856930 
Record created: 2011-08-27


----------



## dteg

you first, that way you can have the glory of posting the fact that it's legit


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you first, that way you can have the glory of posting the fact that it's legit










?

http://www.facebook.com/onetown


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


?

http://www.facebook.com/onetown


i r confused, yes that's probably his fb, but i still don't want to call him =/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i r confused, yes that's probably his fb, but i still don't want to call him =/


Confused? Why? It's clear.

He likes the singer, Robyn. Robyn comes from Sweden. What else comes from Sweden? DICE. And what do DICE make?

BF3.

The countdown is legit; my logic, infallible.


----------



## Quantium40

I think its fake now. You can run the clock out by changing your computers time lol.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantium40*


I think its fake now. You can run the clock out by changing your computers time lol.


Noooo lol


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantium40*


I think its fake now. You can run the clock out by changing your computers time lol.


Not sure if troll.

Whether or not that actual timer actually means something is still unsure. But you clearly don't know how time works.

No crap you can run the clock out. Changing the time on your computer is going to make the website think the date has arrived.

Derp. How does that make it fake?


----------



## Zackcy

Come on guys, waiting isn't that hard, just go play TF2


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Not sure if troll.

Whether or not that actual timer actually means something is still unsure. But you clearly don't know how time works.

No crap you can run the clock out. Changing the time on your computer is going to make the website think the date has arrived.

Derp. How does that make it fake?


It should be going off of it's own clock, not yours.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I have a extra 25% code off for Pre-ordering BF 3 if anyone is interested but i want something in return for it if that can be possible










Hmmmm??







I have an unused dirt 3 steam code?? how long does the 25% off last??


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Confused? Why? It's clear.

He likes the singer, Robyn. Robyn comes from Sweden. What else comes from Sweden? DICE. And what do DICE make?

BF3.

The countdown is legit; *my logic, infallible.*


Your avatar has convinced me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Your avatar has convinced me.


 A wise choice, sir.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

KEVINNNNNM WELCOME BACK! No Beta yet, obviously. Thanks again for BC2 fix. I've been jumping between BC2 & MOH '10 trying to get a BF3 buzz!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


It should be going off of it's own clock, not yours.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


A timer is a timer, meant to go off on a specific time and date regardless.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


KEVINNNNNM WELCOME BACK! No Beta yet, obviously. Thanks again for BC2 fix. I've been jumping between BC2 & MOH '10 trying to get a BF3 buzz!


Glad I was helpful.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Hmmmm??







I have an unused dirt 3 steam code?? how long does the 25% off last??


It's a one time thing.. lasts long enough i believe. I can double check! As for the Steam Code.. that's a great deal too! However.. do i need a controller to PLAY it? I'm quite good with the keyboard since i have played Shift 2 and older racing games including Burnout Paradise. Let me know.

What code is it? A percentage off or key?


----------



## dteg

i'd like to buy a steering wheel with a gearbox but i don't own any racing games and i don't want to spend the kind of money those wheels cost..


----------



## jak3z

The countdown timer is fake: http://bit.ly/oi8HAl


----------



## dteg

not even a little bit surprised.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



In previous Battlefield games â€" virtually all of them â€" there were select points on maps that featured mounted machine guns for players to use in order to protect an area, but thatâ€™s a thing of the past with Battlefield 3. Since most weapons can now feature a bipod, it means they can be mounted on most surfaces and take over the role of the dedicated mounted MG. This is according to DICEâ€™s Alan Kertz.

All Light Machine Guns in Battlefield 3 will have the ability to be mounted on most surfaces with a bipod, and so will most rifles as well (and sniper rifles, for that matter). This leaves the mounted MGs in fixed positions rather useless, but weâ€™ll sure miss them, as theyâ€™ve been with the series for a long time. We still have the mounted TOW anti-vehicle missiles in Battlefield 3, though.


i'm not sure how i feel about this, although it is cool to be able to mount your own gun, having the stationary ones was helpful. if i'm sniping or using a slow reload weapon it was handy to have a LMG nearby when defending an area...


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


It's a one time thing.. lasts long enough i believe. I can double check! As for the Steam Code.. that's a great deal too! However.. do i need a controller to PLAY it? I'm quite good with the keyboard since i have played Shift 2 and older racing games including Burnout Paradise. Let me know.

What code is it? A percentage off or key?










You don't need a controller to play it, But it may be better with one... you can use the regular style gamepad ones (you can get them for as low as 10 bucks on amazon) or racing wheel... (and it does work with the keyboard.

I have a Logitech Momo, since I play a reasonable amount of racing sims.

I was thinking about doing the new account for the BF3 code, but if I don't have to I wont. I was goin to sell the dirt3 download for 15-20 bucks, but 25% off of BF3 is worth it.


----------



## jfuze

Are there still any good preorder deals out for BF3 or did i wait too long???


----------



## Lune

While waiting for the beta date...








































































































































LAST SPOTTED ON CONTROLLING THE NEWS


----------



## jetpuck73

That is Awesome!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## glycerin256

LOL nice


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

The roof cat, BBC, and Friday were the best, lol


----------



## doomlord52

Epic winner.


----------



## enri95

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

:lachen:OMG all of these Battlefield pictures are hilarious!! Especially can i take a seat gif one ! LOL!!


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14883667*


That's one of the greatest things ever.


----------



## Stikes

JP one was my fav for sure


----------



## furmark

amazing lune


----------



## labbu63

any other new news?


----------



## Tropic55

@ Lune, To Funny..300......Perfect! HAH!


----------



## srsdude

Guys, I need help. I want to pre-order BF3, but they say that I will get open beta and the extra maps ONLY if I choose the digital download option. I want a physical copy too! Is it really only for people who order digital download?


----------



## Stikes

..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsdude;14884282*
> guys, i need help. I want to pre-order bf3, but they say that i will get open beta and the extra maps only if i choose the digital download option. I want a physical copy too! Is it really only for people who order digital download?


Everyone who pre-orders gets "Back to Karkand", unless you have dude in your name.


----------



## [email protected]

I dunno about physical copy but i think it'd be nice to buy a physical copy too for just the hell of it







lol.


----------



## fstop

Digital copy = preload, access @ midnight Oct 24th ftw.


----------



## iEATu

LOL lune nice pictures you found









I really like the cat one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14883667*


----------



## Lune




----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14884353*
> Digital copy = preload, access @ midnight Oct 24th ftw.


I like having my little "trophy" case for something as great as this.

I can wait to pick it up and then install it, it's not like its going anywhere. Plus, huge midnight launch party here.


----------



## iEATu

Lune, that's from the Operation Guillotine Gameplay Teaser that DICE released today






IT LOOKS SO AMAZING









zomg it says operation guillotine continues the 16th. can't wait


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu;14884531*
> Lune, that's from the Operation Guillotine Gameplay Teaser that DICE released today
> 
> Battlefield 3 Guillotine Gameplay Teaser
> 
> IT LOOKS SO AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zomg it says operation guillotine continues the 16th. can't wait


I know where it's from haha









Check diz







made the explosions in slow motion ^^

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNLAHyVrUww&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## srsdude

I still don't get it. If I pre-order a physical copy, it will NOT have the extra maps?


----------



## Lune

If you preorder the game from anywhere you will get the map packs







pretty much any PREORDER. I am not sure about physical copy tho... how would that work?


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsdude;14884760*
> I still don't get it. If I pre-order a physical copy, it will NOT have the extra maps?


Just read the description from where you buy it...


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsdude;14884760*
> I still don't get it. If I pre-order a physical copy, it will NOT have the extra maps?


Maybe you missed the part where they said every limited edition copy gets the maps.


----------



## joarangoe

Anyone noticed something funny on that trailer?


----------



## Lune

Commando nub running around


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14885257*
> Commando nub running around


he looks commandead to me..


----------



## Blackops_2

Sometimes pressing is required. Tactical gameplay is favored but it's a pretty good feeling when your running with 10 or so tickets left, drop a couple of guys, dash in, arm the charge, and then get out and defend in a last attempt to progress.

Still funny though.









Lune it's about time for another "y you no beta yet"


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;14884353*
> Digital copy = preload, access @ midnight Oct 24th ftw.


Physical copy = MIDNIGHT RELEASE = access @ 1am ftw, plus PHYSICAL COPY









Pretty box is pretty


----------



## Stikes

..


----------



## TehStranger?

i ordered it from a website so i have to wait a day or two to receive it










oh god i hope i dont have to wait till october 31 to get it.


----------



## [email protected]

My god you have to pay that much?! You should have asked me for a better website cuz i know where you can get it for just 42 bucks! BUT.. that offer is long gone. I saw it somewhere last night. Wish i grabbed it but i do have two copies of 25% off codes. One is already gonna be used and it's mine.


----------



## Zackcy

He lives in Australia I believe, which $64 for a new release is a steal.


----------



## [email protected]

64 bucks?! That's just expensive man!! Seriously!


----------



## hp.

In my country its just for $22 or so.


----------



## MilosKralj

This just made my day. Hahahahaha i was crying by the end of the clip.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jONuDOi9KfA[/ame]


----------



## 006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MilosKralj;14886858*
> This just made my day. Hahahahaha i was crying by the end of the clip.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jONuDOi9KfA


Wow that guy needs to stop taking video games too seriously (especially COD)


----------



## T3beatz

LOL!! that guy is weird!! I bet we got a couple of those, but for BF3 in this thread! lol


----------



## kcuestag

I'm losing hype with the Battlefield 3 BETA to be honest, it should have been released by now imo.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14883667*
> While waiting for the beta date...


LOLOLOL LUNE! YOU'RE A MANIAC! You made my morning with this.


----------



## TehStranger?

LOLLLLL i just saw your pics lune,im laughing so hard


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I've bought about 8 games from a site including 2 preorders (Crysis 2, Medal of Honor LE) and have nothing but great things to say about the site I use. Right now they have the BF3 Origins Pre Order Key for US$32.77 or AUS$30.22. BF3 Origins Limited Edition Pre Order Key is US$39.99 or AUS$37.94. They scan an image of a key and e-mail it to you right away so that you can activate the key through Origin.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14887098*
> I'm losing hype with the Battlefield 3 BETA to be honest, it should have been released by now imo.


I lost mine 2 days ago. If the 27/09/11 is true, it would be so lame


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14887098*
> I'm losing hype with the Battlefield 3 BETA to be honest, it should have been released by now imo.


Agreed. It's passed critical mass for me.


----------



## joarangoe

The worst thing is having the need to check this forum several times a day, looking for the beta date, and end up just staring at chewbaccasdad avatar.

Ugghhhhhh.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14887981*
> The worst thing is having the need to check this forum several times a day, looking for the beta date, and end up just staring at chewbaccasdad avatar.
> 
> Ugghhhhhh.


I know right

Beta wont be here until the very end of september IMO. Probably around the 28th. But I do check every day lol.

Chewbaccasdad, thats fine if youve lost interest, you dont have too play it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14888005*
> Chewbaccasdad, thats fine if youve lost interest, you dont have too play it.


Oh no, I'll still play and and I am looking forward to it, I've just got zen about it instead of being slightly frenzied about it. When the beta comes, it comes. Y'know?

And my avatar brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like, 'OH MY GOD, MY EYES!'


----------



## calavera

Didn't someone tweet something by mistake saying the Beta got pushed to Friday? Obviously this could be any Friday so









Any word if BF3 would support Physx? I would think no but there's no solid info I could find.


----------



## Lune

BF3 doesn't need Physx


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;14888169*
> Any word if BF3 would support Physx? I would think no but there's no solid info I could find.


Frostbite engine never has and never will support Physx, they have their own coded physics built into the engine. And its NOT *proprietary*, unlike Nvidia's.

Tell you the truth I am disgusted at any game that uses Physx because its not only a huge waste of gpu resources but I'm sure the time it took to code into the game, they could have made it look better for BOTH Ati and Nvidia gamers.


----------



## mobeious

Got the Beta ... man was it worth the wait


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobeious;14888226*
> Got the Beta ... man was it worth the wait


From? and date?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88;14888245*
> From? and date?


From troll island.


----------



## mobeious

lol j/k


----------



## kilrbe3

latest word running around EAUK forums is 14th Closed Beta, 16th Opens to public. But that ruins all the game conference ideas out the window. But thats the latest word on the wire.


----------



## Lune

Latest word is 27 ^^ and im pretty sure it will be around 27th.


----------



## Stikes

if they didn't release info by now about it then it will unsurprisingly be at the end of the month.

ps: Tons of other games out there to enjoy till then.


----------



## jacobrjett

Im betting it will be around the end of the month


----------



## kcuestag

Nothing better than waking up to find your CPU is at 98ºC.









My Corsair H80's pump disconnected from the PSU molex cable (Probably because I had a 18 hour trip in the car with it







).

Good thing is I realized almost instantly.


----------



## Zackcy

Offtopic.








. On a more serious note, yikes.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14888329*
> Nothing better than waking up to find your CPU is at 98ºC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Corsair H80's pump disconnected from the PSU molex cable (Probably because I had a 18 hour trip in the car with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Good thing is I realized almost instantly.


Oh Shat! At least it was the power cable and not the fluid pipe. Your little cpu okay? That's mighty fricken hot!

Been looking @ the H series, want to get H100 but damn that thing is huge.


----------



## kcuestag

The CPU is fine, it has a thermal protection @ 98ºC anyways, so even if I didn't realize, it would have shut off automatically.









The H80 and H100 are great, I love mine.


----------



## Bastyn99

Argh, Im so close to buying another GTX 570 but I just know Im gonna kill myself if BF3 turns out to be a Crysis/Metro kinda deal and it wont be enough. But then again, next generation of GPUs wont be out when BF3 launches so maybe Im just being paranoid ?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14888394*
> The CPU is fine, it has a thermal protection @ 98ºC anyways, so even if I didn't realize, it would have shut off automatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The H80 and H100 are great, I love mine.


That's one of the good thing about air coolers, that even if the fan stops you still have decent passive heatsinks. Are the rumors true that 20% of the machines fried at gamescon? Maybe the systems were set up improperly but frying a computer just because they're running hot is extremely rare.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14888964*
> Argh, Im so close to buying another GTX 570 but I just know Im gonna kill myself if BF3 turns out to be a Crysis/Metro kinda deal and it wont be enough. But then again, next generation of GPUs wont be out when BF3 launches so maybe Im just being paranoid ?


No-one knows! At the very least, hold off till the Beta releases and decide then! I feel your anxiety!


----------



## Lune




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14888970*
> That's one of the good thing about air coolers, that even if the fan stops you still have decent passive heatsinks. Are the rumors true that 20% of the machines fried at gamescon? Maybe the systems were set up improperly but frying a computer just because they're running hot is extremely rare.


Those are just rumors, which are fake. The most that happened were a few BSOD's because the Nvidia drivers weren't good enough and not even ready for BF3.

I wouldn't worry about it, just people wanting to say bad stuff about BF3, to deffend COD I guess.









And btw, the cooler issue, was completely my fault, as I didn't even check if PC was still correctly connected when I took it off the car, so yeah.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14889154*
> snip


You trolln?

Either way, your an ass!


----------



## Lune

No trolling! THEY ARE TROLLING US







It's some guy from EA Team so I guess it's real... because BETA is around the corner anyway.


----------



## dteg

bought my CPU this week and it arrived yesterday. did an external build last night to test everything and it works so far







so by the end of today my BF3 rig will be up and running


----------



## kcuestag

Congrats!

When are we going to have some pictures?


----------



## dteg

tonight you shall haz some


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14889154*


OH NO!

PRESS START TO BEGIN! AGAIN.









Oh wait, it's a 360...


----------



## calavera

I really couldn't care less if the console version (beta or retail) were released already. All I care about is PC.


----------



## Blackops_2

It's getting bad lol i dreamed about playing the beta last night..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889373*
> tonight you shall haz some :d


were iz my picturd


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14889517*
> were iz my picturd


u can haz un-updated build log


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

wonder if the PC version will say press start button like crysis 2


----------



## dteg

i hope they do another "welcome to duty commander" like in BF2 or at least something similar..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14889594*
> wonder if the PC version will say press start button like crysis 2


Let's hope not LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889601*
> i hope they do another "welcome to duty commander" like in BF2 or at least something similar..


but but.. we iz haz no commandert


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889601*
> i hope they do another "welcome to duty commander" like in BF2 or at least something similar..


I agree, love that little message, and the satellite view of the battfield in the background
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14889594*
> wonder if the PC version will say press start button like crysis 2


No..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14889227*
> Those are just rumors, which are fake. The most that happened were a few BSOD's because the Nvidia drivers weren't good enough and not even ready for BF3.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it, just people wanting to say bad stuff about BF3, to deffend COD I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, the cooler issue, was completely my fault, as I didn't even check if PC was still correctly connected when I took it off the car, so yeah.


I actually saw a video someone snuck into the gamescon event while he was playing where you could clearly see quite a few machines not turned on. I don't doubt that some machine weren't working but I highly doubt that they were "fried". I can't post the video here since there clearly was a sign that said no pictures/cameras on the wall.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14889601*
> i hope they do another "welcome to duty commander" like in BF2 or at least something similar..


That always made me feel like a boss.

A sexy, sexy boss.


----------



## Lune

Just made a video! This one is not Welcome to duty commander tho









GREETINGS COMMANDER BOSS MASTER CHIEF TO THE MAX

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1yR-3Blc1g&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14889794*
> Just made a video! This one is not Welcome to duty commander tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREETINGS COMMANDER BOSS MASTER CHIEF TO THE MAX
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1yR-3Blc1g&hd=1


Oh the nostalgia...good times.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14889794*
> Just made a video!


Anything to whore out your youtube channel hehe


----------



## joarangoe

BF2... Best game ever....

Untill Oct 25th.

Sent from my i879 using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14889896*
> Anything to whore out your youtube channel hehe


this this this this thissssss.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14889910*
> BF2... Best game ever....
> 
> Untill Oct 25th.
> 
> Sent from my i879 using Tapatalk


Idk, i love BF3 but BF2 has little fault, 7 classes, commander, no regen, no vehicles regen, 3 factions, etc. I'm not saying BF3 wont be great but if they would've had a good bit of that in BF3 it would truly make it better than BF2 also would just be outstanding.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this this this this thissssss.


you and you very mean


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14890068*
> you and you very mean
























it's all in good fun


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Heh, looking at some of the DICE devs Twitter feeds, they must be in full crunch mode.


----------



## Lune

Me and Kcuestag trolled them







have in mind that guy is the biggest troll ever ^^


----------



## Yukss

So when is the final beta release date??????


----------



## Blackops_2

There is no such thing as console PC fanboism IMO PC wins everytime no contest... it is what it is..

I want to see what ya'll wrote lol.


----------



## Higgins

Pretty sure its just "welcome to duty" after the game intro.

They need a good intro video though. I want to be able to nostalgia hard in 5 years just by watching it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Pretty sure its just "welcome to duty" after the game intro.

They need a good intro video though. I want to be able to nostalgia hard in 5 years just by watching it.


Yeah it's just Welcome to Duty


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Pretty sure its just "welcome to duty" after the game intro.

They need a good intro video though.  I want to be able to nostalgia hard in 5 years just by watching it.


I was wondering that myself. BF2, BF1942, BF2142 all had awesome intros. I wonder if we'll see a BF3 intro before release.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I was wondering that myself. BF2, BF1942, BF2142 all had awesome intros. I wonder if we'll see a BF3 intro before release.


The team won music at the end of the round in the alpha was pretty epic in my opinion. I didn't like 2142's music or intro quite as much as BF2.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14890581*
> The team won music at the end of the round in the alpha was pretty epic in my opinion. I didn't like 2142's music or intro quite as much as BF2.


I wouldn't know. I was in the Alpha alright, the winning team...not so much.

The intro to BF2 was cool, with the jeep jumping the fence and that. Mmmm, nostalgialicious.


----------



## doc2142

damn I hope I can run this on high settings with just 2x AA!!!!


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Me and Kcuestag trolled them







have in mind that guy is the biggest troll ever ^^











You "trolled" a guy that have been trolling us for weeks.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Who is this Kahluafan and how has he been trolling us?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Who is this Kahluafan and how has he been trolling us?


This.


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Nothing better than waking up to find your CPU is at 98ÂºC.









My Corsair H80's pump disconnected from the PSU molex cable (Probably because I had a 18 hour trip in the car with it







).

Good thing is I realized almost instantly.


I remember you told you are going Germany from Spain. I live in india , there is this movie came last month. 90% of shooting is from spain and almost everyone loved spain so much. I personally like Europe allot i always wanted to go. When i heard from you i was like hez soo lucky







i wish i could go on that drive too. But yea maybe in few years when i'll visit europe for vacations i'll defiantly go by hired car from germany to spain or any road journey like this.


----------



## jak3z

he is "Part of the Creative Team at @EA Guildford" And is the one that showed us the BF3 xbox360 beta screen. And more other comments


----------



## hp.

On 1 hand i am like bf3 bf3 bf3 , on other hand i am like let my build get completed , if bf3 releases i wont be able to play anyway cause i almost bought everything but few things have to be delivered yet.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

So he's not from DICE, but EA and he's a console noob. Good job guys. Let em have it.


----------



## daguardian

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*   I was wondering that myself. BF2, BF1942, BF2142 all had awesome intros. I wonder if we'll see a BF3 intro before release.  
Don't forget BFV!

One of my favourite games of all time









  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avU5AGw-LaE  



 

and it had a nice intro!


----------



## hp.

lol when people fight on silly topics in front of these officials , its funny to hear there comments. On that day someone was fighting with zh1nt0 with beta and he was like "hey hey dn't be so rude" lol


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*   The team won music at the end of the round in the alpha was pretty epic in my opinion. I didn't like 2142's music or intro quite as much as BF2.  
Just uploaded it for you!

  
 You Tube


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daguardian*


Don't forget BFV!

One of my favourite games of all time









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avU5AGw-LaE

and it had a nice intro!



seems to be a good game , i never knew about bf. My first game was bfbc2 last year in march or January i saw it first and i was like i'll order this game. A friend showed me gameplay videos


----------



## daguardian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


seems to be a good game , i never knew about bf. My first game was bfbc2 last year in march or January i saw it first and i was like i'll order this game. A friend showed me gameplay videos


Well tbh its only worthwhile getting for multiplayer and I noticed your in India, maybe hard to find a server with a decent ping? I don't know.

Then again bot bashing with mates in a huey can be fun too


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian;14891133*
> Well tbh its only worthwhile getting for multiplayer and I noticed your in India, maybe hard to find a server with a decent ping? I don't know.
> 
> Then again bot bashing with mates in a huey can be fun too


tbh , yes. Let me explain this to you. Things have changed allot. Trust me. I am on internet from 2006 (from house) i use to surf sometimes from cafe 2-3 years i did. In 2006 there was not from broadband thing in india and leave online shopping they dn't even know *** was broadband or internet (not all of them but most of them). But now we have almost 4 MB basic plan , i've also seen 24 - 50 mbps house hold plans. Things are very changed , now everything is going E. Bills , banking, shopping, donations etc etc. Few years before there were nothing like gaming. No one use to buy orignal game , but now prices are so low and people are earning allot so many people are buying. Minds are changing. bf3 is just for $20 over here.

before we dun use to have much servers but now we have lots of servers for cs 1.6 , css , bfbc2 and i am sure we'll have bf3 cause i know some guys who gonna buy. maybe other games too but these are what i play. I use to own a CSS server







. Only reason we are lacking is fckin gov. this gov. is ruining our country.


----------



## hp.

In starting there was no server for bfbc3 , we use to play in Singapore server , south indian gets almost 70 ping, North Indians get 100-130. I am in north india , near capital.


----------



## Lune

Just made this video (I mean video is not mine just used it) 240p quality is there for a reason







only added some voice over for the lolz







That's what they say on Xbox LOL

  
 You Tube


----------



## T3beatz

@HP, Our gov. aint that good either... that's why we play games, to get away from it all! until they take that away from us...lol

It seems the more broke we go the better things get for you guys!

Now, what is this BF3 for just over 20 bucks stuff???


----------



## hp.

mw3 or mw2 = looks like a video game
bc2 or bf3 = more than a game looks like almost reality. we are in real war.


----------



## [email protected]

Rofl and i actually was disgusted at the video anyways. I see them run when they should be sneaking carefully and throwing nades in a random area is pure stupidity. Glad i play BF 2 bad company cuz i perfer realism. Hardcore servers and thinking, teamwork is actually much more fun to be experienced with and quick reflex to escape for cover and get backup.

Call of Duty is nothing but fast paced ARCADE mind you. Like Crysis 2 and the rest of Call of Duty series.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


mw3 or mw2 = looks like a video game
bc2 or bf3 = more than a game looks like almost reality. we are in real war.


EXACTLY! Even the surrounding area and sounds and the atmosphere of the game!


----------



## hp.

still your is allot better than ours.... its usa at the end of the day.


----------



## T3beatz

More like UPA...United politicians of America! they only care about themselves...lol

But I digress.


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Now, what is this BF3 for just over 20 bucks stuff???










din't got your this part ? if your asking its just for $20 ?

Yes i pre-ordered it for 999 INR. Which is 21.5 USD according to currency converter.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

So, since it's like the same 5 guys here everyday, fiending, hoping and praying for the release of BF3 Beta, are we gonna form a clan or what?!


----------



## dteg

lol some of us are already in clans... but i'm sure we're all going to play on the OCN server from time to time. i mean i promised one of the mods i'd take their tags and i intend to fulfill that promise.


----------



## Choggs396

So, how well do you fellas think my rig will handle this game?

Sorry, haven't really been keeping up with graphics card benchmarks and the whatnot lately.

thanks


----------



## doomlord52

8800's? Well, obviously no DX11 stuff.

Might be possible to pull 1200p @ low/medium and pull 60-ish FPS, but really, we dont know.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


8800's? Well, obviously no DX11 stuff.

Might be possible to pull 1200p @ low/medium and pull 60-ish FPS, but really, we dont know.


Is that all? Wow, I hope you're wrong







Recommended for BF3 is GTX460. I just found this GTX 460 review which shows it taking blows with the GTX280/285 (some better, some worse, depending on specific game/resolution). Now, I remember in the past seeing benchmarks showing 8800GT SLI are similar in performance to GTX 280. I know it's nowhere near exact, but I believe it gives a rough idea in general performance. Like you said though, we don't really know. I just hope I can get ~medium (with minimal AA/AF) and still average above 30-40FPS. Otherwise, looks like it's upgrade (or new build) time for me... lol.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just uploaded it for you!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvrHlKVImfY&hd=1


I guess I meant the sort of rock music leading up to the very end. If you're team is about to win is starts playing this really cool beat right before it ends and then starts that music.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


Is that all? Wow, I hope you're wrong







Recommended for BF3 is GTX460. I just found this GTX 460 review which shows it taking blows with the GTX280/285 (some better, some worse, depending on specific game/resolution). Now, I remember in the past seeing benchmarks showing 8800GT SLI are similar in performance to GTX 280. I know it's nowhere near exact, but I believe it gives a rough idea in general performance. Like you said though, we don't really know. I just hope I can get ~medium (with minimal AA/AF) and still average above 30-40FPS. Otherwise, looks like it's upgrade (or new build) time for me... lol.










I upgraded from a 8800gt to a 460 @ 950Mhz and I was not impressed at all. It had twice the ram so it could run more AA but I wasn't seeing a whole lot more fps in DX10 in BC2. I was actually getting poor GPU usage because I had a QX9650 @ 4.0 at that time due to Fermi's issues with non Bloomfield or greater CPUs. I don't think a 460 beats 8800gts in SLI assuming it's a test where 512MB ram isn't bottlenecking the game.


----------



## Lune




----------



## james8

GTS 250 SLI is ~ to GTX 285
GTX 460 is ~ to GTX 285

if you're going to upgrade, you want to go for at least a GTX 470 or GTX 560 Ti


----------



## Lune

Just made this real fast







what do you guys think

  
 You Tube


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I upgraded from a 8800gt to a 460 @ 950Mhz and I was not impressed at all. It had twice the ram so it could run more AA but I wasn't seeing a whole lot more fps in DX10 in BC2. I was actually getting poor GPU usage because I had a QX9650 @ 4.0 at that time due to Fermi's issues with non Bloomfield or greater CPUs. I don't think a 460 beats 8800gts in SLI assuming it's a test where 512MB ram isn't bottlenecking the game.


Thanks for sharing this with me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


GTS 250 SLI is ~ to GTX 285
GTX 460 is ~ to GTX 285

if you're going to upgrade, you want to go for at least a GTX 470 or GTX 560 Ti


Yeah, after doing a quick bit of research, that is pretty much the same conclusion I've come to. Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


[Image]


Freakin epic!


----------



## Lune

I am about to download Red Orchestra 2, let's see how good it is


----------



## Finny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just made this real fast







what do you guys think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC-LHxrNQIU&hd=1


....

Enough.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finny*


....

Enough.


y u no like ;/


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

i thought it was humorous


----------



## Lune

Yey downloading RO2 beta now







something to play until this mysterious BF3 beta


----------



## DBEAU

Frostbite 2.0 is going to be epic... I just walked around a BC2 server solo and it was beautiful. I can't imagine how great BF3 is going to look.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finny*


....

Enough.


You could always not click on the link, or not visit the forum? If someone posting a few videos once in a while bothers you, I would hate to see how you handle the daily stress of life, brah.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Were it not for Lune's frivolities, what would we do???!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just made this real fast







what do you guys think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC-LHxrNQIU&hd=1


That was funny! lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just made this real fast







what do you guys think

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC-LHxrNQIU&hd=1


none of them are straight..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Were it not for Lune's frivolities, what would we do???!


have a normal conversation


----------



## Lune

Lol I just played Red Orchestra 2 and every weapon is like 1 shot = DEAD







so much realism epic ^^ only thing that makes me angry is that the servers are very, very laggy it's unplayable but I just did 20/2 in a 64 slot lol


----------



## b.walker36

lets get some bfbc2 going in the meantime







16man sever go. I'll see you there.


----------



## dteg

people are so played out of BC2 trying to fill the void until BF3 i'll be surprised if you get more than 3 people..


----------



## b.walker36

i can try lol.


----------



## dteg

don't let me discourage you, try away!


----------



## b.walker36

and fail. BF3 beta pleas.


----------



## djriful

It would be no surprise that BFBC2 population drop by 80% on BF3 release date unless the game is bugged out or the server crashes from overload of players. =P

Or the ISP network will be jammed due everyone is at war in BF3.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14890418*
> Pretty sure its just "welcome to duty" after the game intro.
> 
> They need a good intro video though. I want to be able to nostalgia hard in 5 years just by watching it.


I know what you mean. I still get goosebumps watching the BF2 intro.

Lune. Thanks for the laughs. So silly.

You guys keep talking about the Beta and wanting an e-mail invite. I've had my Beta invite for about a month now. LOL.


----------



## Stikes

I've been playing bfbc2 ASSAULT class to get ready for the *No-Medic class* world of Battlefield 3. Trying it get used to the guns now so I don't have to do it later. Kind of glad they are going back to the class system of BF 2142 though, seemed to work better.

PS: Yeah I do feel kind of burned out trying to Plat every weapon on BFBC2 before bf3, but then I just Carl Gustav people for a round and feel oh-so-better.









*Confirmed by friend playing with Dev's Map Testing right now*: Custom dog-tags with 1 image of choice and 1 stat of choice on them in game


----------



## Lune

DICE..............................

You know the rest.


----------



## labbu63

downloading the witcher 2 hopefully it will hold me till bf3 beta or bf3 even also does anyone know if the beta will last till the game is releaseD?


----------



## Hawk777th

No the beta ends long before release.


----------



## dteg

i'm not sure i'd say long before. i think maybe 2 weeks before full release..


----------



## Higgins

I remember playing the BC2 beta. So, so much different than BC2 is now.

Hopefully DICE is consistent with BF3 patches so they don't just STOP making patches even though the game still has multiple glaring bugs. All battlefield games have wonky patch cycles, but the true battlefield games always got ironed out in the end.


----------



## dteg

is it odd this page is no. 911 and today is 911??


----------



## [email protected]

WOW creepy!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14896291*
> is it odd this page is no. 911 and today is 911??


Weird!


----------



## Zackcy

This beta is a ton of fun!









Soldier class is a little weird.......

EDIT: My god, this post is #.............just look.


----------



## Mr. 13

Just feel in love with the M249 SAW again in BC2 (this time with the 4x scope)

Let's get to 912


----------



## dteg

it might be page no 912 but your post is 9111


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14896637*
> it might be page no 912 but your post is 9111


Did you manage to fix the SSD?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14896721*
> Did you manage to fix the SSD?


negatory, i'm not sure what could be the problem so hopefully i can just get it RMA'd..


----------



## Zackcy

Becareful about posting NDA stuff.

Or you might end up like this

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ts10QNbPDms[/ame]


----------



## Blackops_2

Lmao that video never gets old.

"That loose women. If your mother was five euros cheaper i'd be your dad" LOL


----------



## Lhino

Lol I love those vids. "If your mother was 5 euros cheaper I would be your father." I loled so hard.


----------



## investmenttechnology

is one gtx560 enough to run this game on 2560x1440?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14897449*
> guys is one gtx560 enough to run this game on 2560x1440 on high setting?


I very much doubt it.


----------



## investmenttechnology

what do you recommend then?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14897464*
> what do you recommend then?


6970 or gtx 580 3gb


----------



## 98uk

For a resolution that great, i'd say you'd be in GTX 580 territory. I suspect even that would struggle when laden with anti ailiasing and more advanced effects. You may also want to check out cards with greater VRAM such as the 3GB's because extra resolution eats up RAM.


----------



## corx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *investmenttechnology;14897464*
> what do you recommend then?


You should be fine if you get GTX 580.. though DICE/NVIDIA said if you really want to be sure, then grab GTX 580 SLI.


----------



## SheepMoose

A second GTX 560 would work too.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corx;14897480*
> You should be fine if you get GTX 580.. *though DICE/NVIDIA said* if you really want to be sure, then grab GTX 580 SLI.


What is this ? Did they make some official statement on what hardware will be needed for maximizing the game ?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14897605*
> What is this ? Did they make some official statement on what hardware will be needed for maximizing the game ?


It was mentioned actually be one of the DICE devs. They said it was playing on a GTX580, but to be absolutely sure to play it on high, grab SLI 580's.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

2GB of VRAM is plenty for one 2560x1600. You just need 2x 2.5GB 570s or 2x 6950/70s.


----------



## EternalRest

Umm, what should I go for? SLI 560s, get a single 570, or a single 580 (If I can find it at a good price)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Depending on where you live, you should be able to find a GTX 580 3gb on CraigsList for <$350. I'm a big believer in using dual GPU's though. So, since you already have a GTX 560 Ti, I would just get another one and run them in SLI -- since that beats the performance of a GTX 580 & GTX 590 by a good margin anyway.


----------



## Fallendreams

Gtx 590 is on par with gtx 570 in sli not 560 ti in sli


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;14898518*
> 590 is on par with gtx 570 ......
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


in sli yeah maybe, but not a single 570 ......


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14898540*
> in sli yeah maybe, but not a single 570 ......


Sorry my phone did spell check and took some of missing words out. I change the post. No single gtx 570 would not be on par with gtx 590. Sli gtx 570 we on par with gtx 590.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just don't buy a reference 570. The VRMs on them burn out even at stock like the 590s rev1.


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14898800*
> Just don't buy a reference 570. The VRMs on them burn out even at stock like the 590s rev1.


Is there a second rev to the 590? I thought it was a one-off thing.


----------



## Yukss

I need the betaaaaaaaaaaaa GIVE IT TO ME.....!


----------



## Lune

Come on man this beta what's wrong with them I mean if it's going to be this month then I think we are pretty close to the end... they should've released the date by now.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14898540*
> in sli yeah maybe, but not a single 570 ......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;14898595*
> Sorry my phone did spell check and took some of missing words out. I change the post. No single gtx 570 would not be on par with gtx 590. Sli gtx 570 we on par with gtx 590.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Just adding to this, I said it before the 590 came out ( too lazy to find the posts ) " it will ~= to two slightly underclocked GTX 570s "
Which it does.. I know you know , Just wanted to share this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14898800*
> Just don't buy a reference 570. The VRMs on them burn out even at stock like the 590s rev1.


My reference 570s beg to differ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remer;14898857*
> Is there a second rev to the 590? I thought it was a one-off thing.


I remember hearing of a GTX 595 (in the works), If there is a revision, that is what I would expect it to be named.


----------



## Lefty67

Cant wait woot woot!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remer;14898857*
> Is there a second rev to the 590? I thought it was a one-off thing.


Yes, they silently updated the 590 VRMs fixing that issue but you still can't overclock beyond stock very much and when you do overclock, OCP kicks in almost immediately making it perform worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14898915*
> My reference 570s beg to differ


Anecdotal_evidence
The majority of 570 reference cards were having problems due to the 4+1 VRM design: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/929152-have-you-killed-570-no-recent.html


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14898915*
> Just adding to this, I said it before the 590 came out ( too lazy to find the posts ) " it will ~= to two slightly underclocked GTX 570s "
> Which it does.. I know you know , Just wanted to share this.
> 
> My reference 570s beg to differ
> 
> I remember hearing of a GTX 595 (in the works), If there is a revision, that is what I would expect it to be named.


i thought the next up and coming cards were the 600 series?


----------



## Lune

No point in this 595 when there's 7000 series around the corner


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14899066*
> Yes, they silently updated the 590 VRMs fixing that issue but you still can't overclock beyond stock very much and when you do overclock, OCP kicks in almost immediately making it perform worse.


I wonder how Ragin is overclocking, so it must not be that bad









http://www.overclock.net/graphics-cards-general/1043957-team-green-vs-team-red-friendly.html


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14899066*
> Yes, they silently updated the 590 VRMs fixing that issue but you still can't overclock beyond stock very much and when you do overclock, OCP kicks in almost immediately making it perform worse.
> 
> Anecdotal_evidence
> The majority of 570 reference cards were having problems due to the 4+1 VRM design: http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/929152-have-you-killed-570-no-recent.html


Yes, I know of that thread. But your way off with your information.
Was there a bad batch of cards?? yes, Hell yes there was, But if you look at the damn thread title " no recent deaths ".. Ive owned 12 different GTX 570s now. Haven't killed one of them.. You kids are really good at turning a molehill into a mountain









EDIT: Also one of my 570s ( still the best clocking one ) I bought on launch day. Its seen hell. Still kickin'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14899082*
> i thought the next up and coming cards were the 600 series?


Should be, But again as I said before, "IF" *KEY WORD IF* there is a 590 revision, I would bet you money its called the 595..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14899107*
> No point in this 595 when there's 7000 series around the corner


See above.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I skipped a good 15 pages that I haven't read, it's probably not important. My birthday was yesterday, and I never got my Origin birthday coupon.


----------



## Yukss

Finally...!


----------



## Lune

Welcome to the club!


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14899629*
> Finally...!
> 
> snip


Should have made it say 'Ready to Download', would have looked better


----------



## Yukss

I was bored.. And lune nice collection, all my games are in steam


----------



## Stealth Pyros

About to register my BF2, 2142, BC2, and other keys to Origin.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14899784*
> About to register my BF2, 2142, BC2, and other keys to Origin.


Good luck with BF2 and 2142.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14899799*
> Good luck with BF2 and 2142.


I did just fine, just use Live chat.


----------



## Lune

See what I did there?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;14899799*
> Good luck with BF2 and 2142.


I'm lol'ing. It didn't work.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14899824*
> I'm lol'ing. It didn't work.


It works







You just gotta know how to make them do it!


----------



## rogueblade

Yea I no longer read the posts in this thread any more if I check and it's pages behind my last read post....

edit: just look at this page...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Only page 92?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14899911*
> Only page 92?


u must of edited it because there is 916 pages on this thread...


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poopascoopa;14899911*
> only page 92?


916


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


u must of edited it because there is 916 pages on this thread...


Go to user control panel > edit options >


----------



## jak3z

I just contacted with Origin to transfer my physical copy of BF2 to Origin, and they told me that at this moment, the Code generator they use to add the game to the account is not working, and they are trying to fix it. The agent gave me even 3 codes and none worked


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak3z;14900102*
> I just contacted with Origin to transfer my physical copy of BF2 to Origin, and they told me that at this moment, the Code generator they use to add the game to the account is not working, and they are trying to fix it. The agent gave me even 3 codes and none worked


That is correct, but if you know how to really make them do it they can do it as i've done it a bunch of times already for all kind of games.. there is a way except this one, but they just don't wanna deal with it


----------



## jak3z

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That is correct, but if you know how to really make them do it they can do it as i've done it a bunch of times already for all kind of games.. there is a way except this one, but they just don't wanna deal with it


Yeah I know, but I have a hard time finding the correct agent to do it, and I have better things to do to be honest


----------



## glycerin256

the machine isn't the problem.

don't fix the machine, get a new agent.


----------



## [email protected]

You have to contact EA to get your current EA games to work and transfer into Origin?! Jeez why can't they add a key activitate like the way Steam does and we can transfer our current games we own in Origin instead of having to call EA support to sort this out while letting alone you have a TON of games that needs to be put in Origin? Is there a alternative?


----------



## DBEAU

I hope there is an infantry only mode

Flamesuit?


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I hope there is an infantry only mode

Flamesuit?


x2

Had some great times on infantry only servers.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I hope there is an infantry only mode

Flamesuit?


Infantry mode is confirmed as a server option.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Wow. I just got to show a MW "fanboi" all the insane BF3 videos, and compare them with the MW3 videos, and he has now been converted







He was so disappointed at the fact that MW3 is just a touched up version of MW2/Blops, I just had to show him the light. He was so psyched about the videos, he cancelled his MW3 preorder and preordered BF3









Oh, and for any who are thinking some stupid CoD player is gonna be playing with us, he's a cool guy, and not some annoying 12yr old, and he's on PS3 anyways









Back on topic:









Sorry, just had to bring that picture back


----------



## Kentan900

Can't the beta come out now so I have a good reason to buy another 580 and an SSD aswell.


----------



## james8

^pretty sure that one 580 is adequate, but you stand a 100% chance of maxing it out with 2 580s as the devs said so









it's almost the middle of the month how come the beta isn't out yet


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14900356*
> I hope there is an infantry only mode
> 
> Flamesuit?


inf only is a good option to have , get away from the whores in vehicles ;p


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


inf only is a good option to have , get away from the whores in vehicles ;p


I'm a Vehicle whore, and I sir am Offended!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14900356*
> I hope there is an infantry only mode
> 
> Flamesuit?


It's called Rush pretty much.

Operation Metro and who knows what other maps are infantry based.

Infantry only on conquest? No thanks.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So any news regarding which map/game mode will be featured in the Beta?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


So any news regarding which map/game mode will be featured in the Beta?


Caspian Border and probably Operation Metro.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Caspian Border.


I hope this is the case!


----------



## Stikes

Really good interview with EA Battlefield Community Manager On the 9th of September

Really entertaining actually.

http://www.dontrevivemebro.com/blog/...bf3-cm-for-ea/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You have to contact EA to get your current EA games to work and transfer into Origin?! Jeez why can't they add a key activitate like the way Steam does and we can transfer our current games we own in Origin instead of having to call EA support to sort this out while letting alone you have a TON of games that needs to be put in Origin? Is there a alternative?


i couldn't puyt the BF2 i bought on origin on steam =[

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I hope this is the case!


3rded must fly jets


----------



## Vorgier

So apparently there are 9 maps playable on all modes. Not sure if that is including the Back to Karkand maps.


----------



## dteg

i doubt that would be including the karkand pack, BF3 is about customizing and alot of choices i don't think in a game they've spent so much time on and advertising they'd only do 9 maps, even if you can change the time of day etc.


----------



## Yukss

This waiting is so paintful.....


----------



## dteg

Quote:



THE BUZZ: It has been revealed that the Command (Commo) Rose will not be functioning in the upcoming Battlefield 3 beta.

The Commo Rose is a feature that was first introduced in Battlefield 2 and is confirmed to be making a comeback in the PC version of Battlefield 3. By holding the "Q" button, the rose is brought up, displaying several options around a ring containing the "spotted" option. These allow you to quickly send messages to your teammates simply by clicking one of them. It was implemented as a quicker way for team members, without mics or headsets, to communicate with one another.

Daniel Matros, Community Manager at Dice revealed the information on Twitter. When asked by a fan if the Commo Rose would be returning he replied:

"Not in the beta but on launch."


source


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i doubt that would be including the karkand pack, BF3 is about customizing and alot of choices i don't think in a game they've spent so much time on and advertising they'd only do 9 maps, even if you can change the time of day etc.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*












the game has alot of choices, evident by the customization the Devs said would be allowed both with the guns + perks and the soldiers looks. i don't think they'd only put in 9 maps; there just needs to be more imo =/


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the game has alot of choices, evident by the customization the Devs said would be allowed both with the guns + perks and the soldiers looks. i don't think they'd only put in 9 maps; there just needs to be more imo =/


Ah. Well according to Demize there are 9 maps. But like I said, not sure if those include the LE maps, which it probably wont. At least I hope not.


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm fairly sure the 9 is excluding the Back to Karkand maps.


----------



## Lune

Game ships with 9 maps. Back to Karkand DLC is NOT included.


----------



## joarangoe

If it is indeed launched with 9 maps It will be ok with me. As long as they keep giving us map packs as they did with BC2 (launched with 8, ended up with 14), plus the different map sizes (16, 32, 64), game modes and Back 2 karkand.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


If it is indeed launched with 9 maps It will be ok with me. As long as they keep giving us map packs as they did with BC2 (launched with 8, ended up with 14), plus the different map sizes (16, 32, 64), game modes and Back 2 karkand.


^this is what i was saying.. 9 is enough for launch but there is no way the game will ONLY have 9 maps..


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


^this is what i was saying.. 9 is enough for launch but there is no way the game will ONLY have 9 maps..


Well we already know there will be 13 because of the 4 from Back to Karkand.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Well we already know there will be 13 because of the 4 from Back to Karkand.


we didn't *know* anything, as with everything else it hasn't been confirmed has it? i haven't seen it confirmed anywhere as yet, i mean one can put 2+2 together but still..

but the original question was whether or not the 9 maps included the karkand maps and we still have no confirmed answer.


----------



## Lune

They already confirmed that the game will ship with 9 maps and that's not with Back to Karkand I don't know where the twitter is or wherever I saw it, but It's already confirmed just look for it


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They already confirmed that the game will ship with 9 maps and that's not with Back to Karkand I don't know where the twitter is or wherever I saw it, but It's already confirmed just look for it


gracias


----------



## chillidog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lune*


game ships with 9 maps. Back to karkand dlc is not included.


special edition includes karkland


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillidog*


special edition includes karkland










Yes, but Karkand isn't coming out till later.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Really good interview with EA Battlefield Community Manager On the 9th of September

Really entertaining actually.

http://www.dontrevivemebro.com/blog/...bf3-cm-for-ea/


~24min: He admits he tried out for CoD community manager, says CoD is a good game and will be buying MW3...
Was approached for EA BF3 CM and accepted.

This guy is not fit for the job. He didn't even play 1942. He's a CoD kid in a Battlefield community...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chillidog*


special edition includes karkland










Lolwat? We are talking about how much maps you get without the DLC : / Not about pre-order bonuses.


----------



## garadex

Wow this thread is starting to approach 1000 pages... will we get a pin?


----------



## dteg

i called dibs on post no. 10,000 over 400 pages ago. if anyone takes it i'm going to be legitly pissed.


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14904031*
> i called dibs on post no. 10,000 over 400 pages ago. if anyone takes it i'm going to be legitly pissed.


Sounds like a race


----------



## dteg

lol we knew this thread would get that far so we called early, zackcy got 5000 i think.


----------



## garadex

You can probably guarantee that page 1000, 1001 and 1002 will be filled with posts saying "10000th post!"


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14904031*
> i called dibs on post no. 10,000 over 400 pages ago. if anyone takes it i'm going to be legitly pissed.


ill back u up on this claim i remember that post lol but i want post 9,999


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14904093*
> ill back u up on this claim i remember that post lol but i want post 9,999


hehe thanks.







if anyone takes it i'm going to go back through and quote every time i've called dibs on it, and i've called it about 3 times just to make sure...


----------



## garadex

I call dibs on post 1000,000 labbu63 you are witness


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14904117*
> I call dibs on post 1000,000 labbu63 you are witness


okie dokie if you want


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14904117*
> I call dibs on post 1000,000 labbu63 you are witness


u mean 1,000,000


----------



## garadex

Hmm its been almost a year since the first post... assuming 10000 posts a year... it could take 100 years to get to 1000,000... I will be pissed if I somehow stick around for 100 years and someone steals it... then again I probably won't be because I'll die in around 2 months time from hunger and fatigue because I just won't be able to put this game down


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14904031*
> i called dibs on post no. 10,000 over 400 pages ago. if anyone takes it i'm going to be legitly pissed.


And that right there is why you won't get it. Me and probably 100 other trolls are gonna snag it and post "You mad bro?" meme for sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14902872*
> ~24min: He admits he tried out for CoD community manager, says CoD is a good game and will be buying MW3...
> Was approached for EA BF3 CM and accepted.


I like his attitude and community manager has nothing to do with HOW the game is created. If all you did is deal with public relation, wouldn't you want the job with the game that has sold the most in the past? Of course!

And a lot of people are buying MW3 to play with their uncool friends. I know I am, just to play with buddy's that won't switch over yet to the dark side.


----------



## dteg

maybe you should call dibs on 100,000 instead then..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14904267*
> And that right there is why you won't get it. Me and probably 100 other trolls are gonna snag it and post "You mad bro?" meme for sure


i will stalk every post you make on this forum for life posting nothing but memes


----------



## loop0001

what about post 1337 ??


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14904240*
> u mean 1,000,000


Damn... I actually wrote it like that first time but for some reason it didn't look right.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;14904280*
> what about post 1337 ??


already gone, next one would be 13,337.

i think Higgins should get 100,000th post..


----------



## joarangoe

Post # 10001 will be the most hated by whoever writes it.


----------



## snow cakes

oh beta


----------



## loop0001

wow ...im stupid...gosh need another digit there...
i have shamed myself...DONT LOOK AT ME!!!!


----------



## snow cakes

u think they will release the beta at 12am? ahh


----------



## dteg

i think they'd more do it in the middle of the day for maximum coverage and advertising..


----------



## T3beatz

are you guys actually serious about the post?? or are you guys just making conversation to past the time until the beta arrives??


----------



## Eagle1337




----------



## snow cakes

when you pre-order it on origin, that means its the Digital downloadable copy right?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14904477*
> are you guys actually serious about the post?? or are you guys just making conversation to past the time until the beta arrives??


sry... wooooo bfy3 ... !


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14904477*
> are you guys actually serious about the post?? or are you guys just making conversation to past the time until the beta arrives??


i've legitimately called dibs on that post, and i fully intend to follow through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;14904517*


is this serious?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14904535*
> when you pre-order it on origin, that means its the Digital downloadable copy right?


yes


----------



## snow cakes

http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-beta-platoons/


----------



## loop0001

still that post is around 774 ish away...why do you feel the need to call it?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;14904612*
> still that post is around 774 ish away...why do you feel the need to call it?


the post i called dibs on is only 77 pages away and i called dibs on it over 500 pages ago, should show you how much i want it


----------



## loop0001

meh. w/e it's a forum talking about random stuff anyway. you better have something epic there though...calling 500 pages in advance and only having

"woo 10,000" will be very anticlimatic


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14904535*
> when you pre-order it on origin, that means its the Digital downloadable copy right?


No. You can order a physical copy through Origin.


----------



## labbu63

again just to put this again i called post 9,999


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm beating dteg to 10,000 just to troll him.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14904642*
> the post i called dibs on is only 77 pages away and i called dibs on it over 500 pages ago, should show you how much i want it


is there and award? like Free BF games for life?? or some computer Hardware? Money?









I'm thinking some dudes going to ruin your day... but I hope you get it.









there are ninjas...


----------



## Zackcy

I'm going to get post 10,000 already have 5000 and dteg is mad jelly


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14904715*
> No. You can order a physical copy through Origin.


when i pre-ordered i never got that..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14904800*
> I'm beating dteg to 10,000 just to troll him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14904911*
> I'm going to get post 10,000 already have 5000 and dteg is mad jelly


i'm going to kill you both. not figuratively, not metaphorically. i will find you both and choke you in your sleep.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Can't believe somebody just tried to call Higgins a noob in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1113382-egm-more-battlefield-3-information-dices.html

Must defend his e-honor!


----------



## dteg

a level 50 with only 1k dogtags? jeez i had that when i was lvl 20, i'm level 41 and i've got like 3k by now..


----------



## Lune

I have like 5 knife kills so it's fine







some people hate knifing and tbh BC2 knife is terrible. Last time I died tried to knife some guy in the face and it didn't work... told myself I would never EVER use the knife again.


----------



## Finny

Yeah the knife blows hard. I only use it if my clip is really low.


----------



## T3beatz

I've been able to knife through a building! on accident! LOL I was trying to change weapons with the mouse wheel and pushed it... just so happens there was a guy on the other side of the wall... Dead, and now I have his tags.

Hopefully Bf3's is better, I wonder If I can change my mouse button from wheel to one of my side ones??


----------



## dteg

the knife in BC2 is horrible, but with repair tool and defib you get no tags to show off, so i still use the knife anyways. i'm glad in BF3 they are fixing all this stuff..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14905046*
> a level 50 with only 1k dogtags? jeez i had that when i was lvl 20, i'm level 41 and i've got like 3k by now..


Because knife kills means you win the game? No. Your TEAM winning the match (AKA Playing your role like Medic by healing or giving ammo or Running scout or flag capping).


----------



## jacobrjett

Yeah the guys obviously more concerned about playing the game properly, look at his win/lose ratio and score per minute, I imagine hes a huge help too his team.

Being obsessed about your dog tags is like being obsessed with your k/d, your the only one that cares.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14905335*
> Because knife kills means you win the game? No. Your TEAM winning the match (AKA Playing your role like Medic by healing or giving ammo or Running scout or flag capping).


im talking about 1k knife kills here, not trying to get a 3.5 kd/r. you can't possibly be saying it's impossible to get tags while actually doing objectives. in fact it's easier because if you are flanking it's MUCH easier to just sneak up and take someone's tags...


----------



## nepas

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Garvani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14905645*
> Just gonna leave this here:


why bother when theres a three page thread about it already?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garvani;14905674*
> why bother when theres a three page thread about it already?


He's hoping no one saw them lol

Also its prolly real but it contains pretty much all the info we already have and same interface as alpha.

Hope beta is soon, but so do all of us. Except Activision. MUHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14905645*
> Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## dteg

all i know is that my clan has already preordered a server for BF3, so they are obviously starting to put a couple finishing touches on some of the areas of BF3 which is a good sign...


----------



## TehStranger?

man, when the beta and game comes out this thread is gonna be a ghost town


----------



## dteg

that's true but the second the beta is announced and the week or so leading up to the full release it's going to be a market...


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14905046*
> a level 50 with only 1k dogtags? jeez i had that when i was lvl 20, i'm level 41 and i've got like 3k by now..


I rather defib/repairtool/smoke someone if I have the chance. That's more embarrasing than the autoknife..
It's 2800 knifes on the main soldier btw.

Edit: Don't lie, this is you? Not even near 3k


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906003*
> I rather defib/repairtool/smoke someone if I have the chance. That's more embarrasing than the autoknife..
> It's 2800 knifes on the main soldier btw.


I give you your props Deluxe... I'd be more than glad to play with you in my squad...

To bad you wouldn't say the same! I'm rather average, I think my K/D is like point something. lol I get a lot of points, but somewhat low kills. I have to work on it, BC2 newb.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14906096*
> I give you your props Deluxe... I'd be more than glad to play with you in my squad...
> 
> To bad you wouldn't say the same! I'm rather average, I think my K/D is like point something. lol *I get a lot of points, but somewhat low kills*. I have to work on it, BC2 newb.


that's good it means you're actually helping your team and doing objectives instead of just killing people. i will admit killing people does help reduce tickets but not nearly as much as actually doing objectives..


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14906096*
> I give you your props Deluxe... I'd be more than glad to play with you in my squad...
> 
> To bad you wouldn't say the same! I'm rather average, I think my K/D is like point something. lol I get a lot of points, but somewhat low kills. I have to work on it, BC2 newb.


K/D should not be your main concern in Battlefield, as long as you have some proper medics in your team you can risk some deaths if that helps you get objectives.
All people should care about is arming that mcom or capturing that flag, too bad not many people have that same mindset.
Aggressive playstyle (objectives) > Passive playstyle (k/d wh0ring).


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14905046*
> a level 50 with only 1k dogtags? jeez i had that when i was lvl 20, i'm level 41 and i've got like 3k by now..


WOW, that really is amazing. You know what else is amazing.

That bf3 and bc2 have the exact same leveling system. /casm
PS, how many bombs did you knife


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;14906165*
> WOW, that really is amazing. You know what else is amazing.
> 
> That bf3 and bc2 have the exact same leveling system. /casm
> PS, how many bombs did you knife


i don't play rush so 0?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906129*
> K/D should not be your main concern in Battlefield, as long as you have some proper medics in your team you can risk some deaths if that helps you get objectives.
> All people should care about is arming that mcom or capturing that flag, too bad not many people have that same mindset.
> Aggressive playstyle (objectives) > Passive playstyle (k/d wh0ring).


I wish you were every BC2 player. The game would be far more enjoyable.

In team based games like TF2/Battlefield games you rage at your teammates.

In COD you rage at the game







. Bad teammates=more kills caps and points for you. You don't need any teammates.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14906226*
> I wish you were every BC2 player. The game would be far more enjoyable.
> 
> In team based games like TF2/Battlefield games you rage at your teammates.
> 
> In COD you rage at the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bad teammates=more kills caps and points for you. You don't need any teammates.


A lot of players like me have gathered at http://www.aggressive-gameplay.net , we have a BC2 server running and soon a BF3.
We are forcing people to play for the objectives, if someone is caught sniping on a hill in the middle of nowhere they're out.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906260*
> A lot of players like me have gathered at http://www.aggressive-gameplay.net , we have a BC2 server running and soon a BF3.
> We are forcing people to play for the objectives, if someone is caught sniping on a hill in the middle of nowhere they're out.


Sounds like Tactical Gamer (.com)

Knifing is different between regular and HC modes. In reg mode, knife kills are relatively easy because you can get shot up quite a few times and still make it to the player and swing. In HC mode, if you take more than a few bullets, you're dead. It's a lot harder to get close enough to swing.

EDIT: too bad aggressive-gameplay's server is out of germany, I would probably play there. I am East Coast USA.


----------



## USFORCES

So is beta coming friday?


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;14906438*
> So is beta coming friday?


We don't know. Nothing has been confirmed by EA/DICE.


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Deluxe

All we know is that it has to be somewhere in the next two weeks


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906511*
> All we know is that it has to be somewhere in the next two weeks


i wonder what would happen if it isn't...


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14906545*
> i wonder what would happen if it isn't...


World War 3, Atom Bombs, Apocalypse.
Oh, and a zombie outbreak.

Also, idk if it's been posted before but this made me LMAO:


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906640*
> World War 3, Atom Bombs, Apocalypse.


Nah, 2012 isn't until next year.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906640*
> World War 3, Atom Bombs, Apocalypse.


Basically this, yea.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14906372*
> Sounds like Tactical Gamer (.com)
> 
> Knifing is different between regular and HC modes. In reg mode, knife kills are relatively easy because you can get shot up quite a few times and still make it to the player and swing. In HC mode, if you take more than a few bullets, you're dead. It's a lot harder to get close enough to swing.
> 
> EDIT: too bad aggressive-gameplay's server is out of germany, I would probably play there. I am East Coast USA.


You're in TG?

Deluxe, let's do a 1vs1. First one to get 3 tags wins.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14906788*
> You're in TG?


I don't have a paid membership, but I am happy to say that I wear the tag as a community member.









Why do you ask?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;14906653*
> Nah, 2012 isn't until next year.


Don't believe that crazy contraption. Nothing bad is gonna happen. It's just like every freak out prediction every frakking year. Remember Y2k? Never happened. Stuff like this gets old fast and people still freak out. Jeez!


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14907074*
> Don't believe that crazy contraption. Nothing bad is gonna happen. It's just like every freak out prediction every frakking year. Remember Y2k? Never happened. Stuff like this gets old fast and people still freak out. Jeez!


Wow...
You probably also thought I was serious about the zombie outbreak.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14907122*
> Wow...
> You probably also thought I was serious about the zombie outbreak.


He was quoting madmule, in regards to the end of the world in 2012.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14907122*
> Wow...
> You probably also thought I was serious about the zombie outbreak.


He's our special little man.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14906640*
> World War 3, Atom Bombs, Apocalypse.
> Oh, and a zombie outbreak.
> 
> Also, idk if it's been posted before but this made me LMAO:


leave the zombie outbreak for cod


----------



## InfamousLegend

Instead of Zombies, BF3 will get COD fans.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;14907219*
> Instead of Zombies, BF3 will get COD fans.


Indeed, with their blood-curdling prepubescent screams!


----------



## PoopaScoopa




----------



## 98uk

I was all like "horrible graphics" D: then I saw "LS Yaw", "RS Pitch" and "RS Roll", then I was happy again.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;14907219*
> Instead of Zombies, BF3 will get COD fans.


Haha, took me a second... but that is damn hilarious.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14907257*
> Indeed, with their blood-curdling prepubescent screams!


this doesnt bode too well for teamwork based gaming :S or out ears


----------



## T3beatz

Will the SP, in BF3 have a Jet mission?? Kinda like the Heli in MOH.


----------



## ACM

All these leaked images...
I must be releasing soon.

Some crappy Xbox footage..
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3SVwP4UKs4&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pgd19uwKXPI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIe3UZoO9Ew&feature=player_embedded[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PWVPjzOZSPo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## shame

beta nao plz


----------



## Stikes

Xbox Dev version must have leaked somewhere. hmm.


----------



## ACM

I wish it was HD so I could at least see how good the Xbox version looks.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14907497*
> Will the SP, in BF3 have a Jet mission?? Kinda like the Heli in MOH.


I hope so!!! I would imagine there will be an introduction to all vehicles through the Sp like escape enemy camp in jeep, Blow **** up in tank, Destroy enemy base with jet but we will have to wait and see.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14907565*
> Xbox Dev version must have leaked somewhere. hmm.


Seems like it, a lot of campaign footage that wouldn't be released with the beta.
Too early to say though.


----------



## T3beatz

Ohh, I see some SP jet footage in the videos... cool, the sounds are awesome.


----------



## labbu63

uh oh guys guess what i just found out there are probably going to be a few console players moving to PC for bf3 too look http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_forums/xbox_360_games/a_d/battlefieldbadco2/f/365/t/46641.aspx?PageIndex=4


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14907807*
> uh oh guys guess what i just found out there are probably going to be a few console players moving to PC for bf3 too look http://forums.xbox.com/xbox_forums/xbox_360_games/a_d/battlefieldbadco2/f/365/t/46641.aspx?PageIndex=4


Oh god help us all, I can hear it now... "WHERE IS THE ANY KEY?! "


----------



## T3beatz

what's the "ANY KEY"?


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14908007*
> what's the "ANY KEY"?


Are you for cereal?


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14908023*
> Are you for cereal?


Free cereal?


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal_Castles;14908038*
> Free cereal?


Of course.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal_Castles;14908038*
> Free cereal?


I love free cereal! Demands it now!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums;14908061*
> I love free cereal! Demands it now!












WELCOME.

ps: Battlefield battlefield battlefield battlefield

(fixed)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Kstag is going to come in here and kick all sorts of ass soon.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14908072*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WELCOME.


April 9th (enter cinematic no here)


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like some battlelog images were leaked even posted on the EA UK forums (But of course removed), afaik I can't post anything about it.









All I can say is, it looks great.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14908393*
> Looks like some battlelog images were leaked even posted on the EA UK forums (But of course removed), afaik I can't post anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, it looks great.


cant u pm the link to me or anyone else?


----------



## kcuestag

No, it has been removed.


----------



## ACM

Just bought this for my game room.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battlefield-3-Battle-field-Game-Silk-Wall-Poster-40x22-/280643376230?pt=Art_Posters&hash=item4157a61466#ht_4780wt_1265


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;14908589*
> Just bought this for my game room.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battlefield-3-Battle-field-Game-Silk-Wall-Poster-40x22-/280643376230?pt=Art_Posters&hash=item4157a61466#ht_4780wt_1265


Times like these, when you wish you had $10 in your Paypal.


----------



## kcuestag

Wow, I'm ordering one of those, I have about $20 and I didn't know what to spend it on.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14908655*
> Wow, I'm ordering one of those, I have about $20 and I didn't know what to spend it on.


me too thanks,







(jks)


----------



## rogueblade

....


----------



## Frazz

Regardless of whether those screens are real or not, im digging the menu's looking snazzy, better than the bc2 menu's


----------



## chewbaccasdad

That's leaked info. Inb4 snip.

[EDIT] But while it's up, even though it's XBox 360 screens, it's still an EYEGASM.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Nice, War Tapes is still an audio option.


----------



## kcuestag

Unless you want us to get in trouble with DICE, please refrain from posting any leaked content about Battlefield 3, we do this this seriously and Infractions will be given to those who ignore this.


----------



## Zackcy

Recording/taking pictures with a VCR.

Where did I put that paddle........


----------



## olliiee

I'm not going to lie.. Textures in the jet disappoint..


----------



## rogueblade

Am I allowed to provide the link to the forum where the screenshots are?


----------



## dteg

you are allowed to pm it to me...


----------



## Zackcy

Reddit, BF3 section. Interesting stuff there









http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3


----------



## kcuestag

No links to leaked content allowed either.









Those who also beg for the links in public will be Infracted.


----------



## Zackcy

The bf3 subforum on reddit has no such leaked content


----------



## Lune

Loved the jet footage... now imagine 1080p + PC !


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14908739*
> I'm not going to lie.. Textures in the jet disappoint..


If those screenshots ever existed on this site, they were Xbox 360 screens.

I'm sure the textures on PC will be so realistic, you'll want to rub your face against them to feel the cold, cold metal of the cockpit.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14908813*
> If those screenshots ever existed on this site, they were Xbox 360 screens.
> 
> I'm sure the textures on PC will be so realistic, you'll want to rub your face against them to feel the cold, cold metal of the ******pit.


hah!


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14908813*
> If those screenshots ever existed on this site, they were Xbox 360 screens.
> 
> I'm sure the textures on PC will be so realistic, you'll want to rub your face against them to feel the cold, cold metal of the cockpit.


Hahaha yeah me and my friend were just reflecting on how bad it looked compared to trailers on PC


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14908873*
> Hahaha yeah me and my friend were just reflecting on how bad it looked compared to trailers on PC


The important thing is it still destroys MW3


----------



## AlvoAsh

Im so hyped for this game I am having to watch this one at least 6 times a day









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE[/ame]


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14908876*
> The important thing is it still destroys MW3


negative.


----------



## Yukss

Here is a question, my name in bc2 is YuKsS, but my account in origin is Yunke_Acme, can i create my own name in game? Or is origin's name?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14909010*
> Here is a question, my name in bc2 is YuKsS, but my account on origin is Yunke_Acme, can i create my own name in game? Or is origin name?


Pretty sure I heard it will use your origin name and you won't be able to change it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14909010*
> Here is a question, my name in bc2 is YuKsS, but my account in origin is Yunke_Acme, can i create my own name in game? Or is origin's name?


IIRC, and from what I have read in this thread, is it will work the same way as BC2, where you login with your account name and create a soldier who can have a different name.


----------



## Yukss

Ok thx for your replies kinda different both XD, i hope i could be able to create a new soldier name


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14909102*
> Ok thx for your replies kinda different both XD, i hope i could be able to create a new soldier name


If you cannot create a new soldier name I have heard of others having their origin name changed. So you can look into that.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14908597*
> Times like these, when you wish you had $10 in your Paypal.


I'll post a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Yukss,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14728908*
> No it will not use your EA Master ID like the Alpha did...
> 
> Also, it's not going to use an existing Persona because those are created by making soldiers in other games. You have to make a soldier in BC2/Heroes/P4F/2142/etc in order for a Persona to show up in your profile.
> Relax, you'll be able to make your soldier name whatever you want.


That's from about two weeks ago, and there are others if you search. It'll be the same as BC2, you only had to use your Origin name for the alpha.


----------



## joarangoe

That jet video was really good, almost jizzed my pants when the other f18 rolled over. cant wait to play.

@EA: beta date?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14909010*
> Here is a question, my name in bc2 is YuKsS, but my account in origin is Yunke_Acme, can i create my own name in game? Or is origin's name?


It used your Origin name in the Alpha.. also you will be able to create only 1 soldier (It pretty much created the soldier for you automatically by using your Origin Name)

What you have to do is go on EA Live Chat and tell them to change your Origin ID. They might say no, but keep insisting.

I think you can somehow change it by yourself (ask Higgins) I know how to do it, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## Lune

Double post [remove]


----------



## olliiee

^ Illegal. I would remove that before you get blitzed by mods.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14909283*
> ^ Illegal. I would remove that before you get blitzed by mods.


It's very sexy tho


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14909294*
> It's very sexy tho












I want BETA naow!


----------



## Lune

What's funny is that on the leaked Battlelog pictures with all the maps there... its Caspian Border, Operation Metro and another 8... so that means we are getting 10 maps? I wonder what the secret map is.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14909542*
> What's funny is that on the leaked Battlelog pictures with all the maps there... its Caspian Border, Operation Metro and another 8... so that means we are getting 10 maps? I wonder what the secret map is.


I noticed the same thing and was also wondering about that.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14909542*
> What's funny is that on the leaked Battlelog pictures with all the maps there... its Caspian Border, Operation Metro and another 8... so that means we are getting 10 maps? I wonder what the secret map is.


Good God please let it be Warlord or Dragon Valley.


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14909594*
> Good God please let it be Warlord or Dragon Valley.


+1 for dragon Valley


----------



## Lune

I officially sold my soul to *Kotick*


----------



## Zackcy

Free version of MW2, alterIWnet is pretty fun.


----------



## hydropwnics

ha Lune that series of pictures you posted is hysterical


----------



## X-Nine

So, not having a job and starting college soon, I've been trying to get a promo code to use on BF3 through origin. I've tried chatting 5 different people, none of them have any codes to give out... here's my last transcript:

*TaRay:*
Thank you for contacting Origin Help. My name is TaRay. How may I assist you today?
*TaRay:*
Can I have your full name and issue please?
*you:*
Hi TaRay, my name is *beep beep*. Hi, I was wondering if there is any place I can find a promo code for a Battlefield 3 purchase. The reason I ask is, obviously, I'd like to preorder EA's game through their own service, but places like Amazon offer it cheaper. I saw the promo code spot and figured it'd be worth a shot..
*TaRay:*
Unfortunately, we do not have any promo codes at the moment. EA usually sends them out automatically. 
*you:*
I see. Well, I never received a birthday promo code in August from Origin either.








*TaRay:*
I wish it was under my control, hopefully it comes soon.
*you:*
What if I become your best friend? I make a really good friend!
*TaRay:*
LOl. I cant even give me mother a code, I wish I had more lead way.
*you:*
Your mother will not be happy with this news.







Okay, well, have a nice day. I understand your position.
*TaRay:*
Thanks, you too!


----------



## snow cakes

edit oups


----------



## Lune

There is a way just keep trying haha

@ Snow_Cakes you should remove that before some mod gets angry haha ^^


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Good God please let it be Warlord or Dragon Valley.


+fricking10 for Dragon Valley.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


+fricking10 for Dragon Valley.


Leave me out of this.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14910205*
> There is a way just keep trying haha
> 
> @ Snow_Cakes you should remove that before some mod gets angry haha ^^


why? this is a video uploaded from an EA employee im assuming?


----------



## Higgins

Nothing huge, but a trailer that hasn't been posted yet.

  
 You Tube  



 
 Also, when that f-18 came over the cockpit.









*Snow cakes: Remove that video. Its leaked content.*

EDIT:

Consolidated NEW information from twitter.

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com....php?id=165383

Quote: 
  
Details on revive system
Mortor has HE and smoke rounds
Stingers can be shot from passenger seat
Flight models same on PC and console
Ammo crates replenish grenades, claymores, 40mm slower than magazine rounds (more info)
Authentic Marine ranks, all 50
Marksman bonus is back
Wide shotgun variety
1 hit kill bolt action sniper rifles, hardcore mode vs normal
Not shotgun sniper riles
Light jeeps w/ heavy MG
Spawning on squad beacon, indoors vs outdoors (parachute)
Squad beacon goes away on respawn
Conquest flag points vary on map size, consistent on all platforms
6x zoom for non recon rifles
New vehicles to Battlefield included in BF3
Transport chopper pilot rewards
Supersonic bullets making crackling noise
BF3 supports multithreading
New hitreg system for BF3
Squad specs don't stack
No environmental damage with frag grenades
Health regen is a server setting


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Leave me out of this.


I will not.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Nothing huge, but a trailer that hasn't been posted yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgqEs33vg_s

Also, when that f-18 came over the cockpit.









*Snow cakes: Remove that video. Its leaked content.*


I AM DISAPPOINT! It was posted.... 1238123 pages back!









I mean when you think about it.. is there anything this thread DOESN'T have?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


why? this is a video uploaded from an EA employee im assuming?


No. It was leaked and they don't really want it to be there... if they wanted it to be there they would've released it by now







Just remove it.


----------



## Higgins

Was it posted? I never saw it.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14910382*
> Was it posted? I never saw it.


ya on page 929


----------



## Higgins

Nice fan made wallpaper.

Also, only on page 94 for me. 100 posts/page.


----------



## Lune

I like how this thread with leaked footage keeps going and going.... posted hours ago.. but we can't post anything here : / what the... ?


----------



## Zackcy

Can't wait to do a 360 inside a jet, jump out and parachute no scope everyone


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zackcy*   Can't wait to do a 360 inside a jet, jump out and parachute no scope everyone







  
Like a bous?

  
 You Tube


----------



## T3beatz

BF3 leaked footage is like the I-phone 5 lost in a bar, again... Most of it is Marketing and PR stunts.

With that said, time for me to try and find out a little more on Ghost Recon future soldier's beta...


----------



## Lune

My reaction to battlefield 3's beta date

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwxN8...utu.be&t=3m30s


----------



## hydropwnics

joystick comes today -_- i'll have to try and get it working with my old copy of BF Vietnam to get some practice in


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


With that said, time for me to try and find out a little more on Ghost Recon future soldier's beta...


xbox only! I got an email about it last week(I originally signed up for it when it was supposed to be a PC beta)


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


xbox only! I got an email about it last week(I originally signed up for it when it was supposed to be a PC beta)


That sucks... It seems they are geared more towards the XBOX anywayz. We'll see.

I'd rather play BF3 but Ghost Fecon is just something different.


----------



## Evil Penguin

So when's the beta?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


Just bought this for my game room.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battlefield-...ht_4780wt_1265


What is that? I can't view ebay.


----------



## Lune

These 2 are 100% real.. he got them somehow, but the disc is not in there yet (they are ready with the boxes I guess)

Go to 0:50

  
 You Tube


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



@Demize99
Alan Kertz
@PaulSullivan7 BF3 supports multithreading, yes. That means hyper or multicore.


https://twitter.com/#!/Demize99/stat...42149922230272

I wonder still if disabling hyperthreading will prove beneficial. Regardless, i7 FTW. =]


----------



## hydropwnics

this thread is going a little too slow for comfort this morning :O need moarrr updates


----------



## Amhro

who cares if bf3 uses multithreading, they better give us the beta and we will try it by ourselves


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

aluminium sheets


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14911179*
> aluminium sheets


seems kind of uncomfortable for sleeping. Plus, how would you fit them in the washing machine?


----------



## hydropwnics

Lol ^


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


seems kind of uncomfortable for sleeping. Plus, how would you fit them in the washing machine?











Ba-dum-tish.

Out of interest, what would that be for?


----------



## hydropwnics

i think those are the covers for the steel books?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i think those are the covers for the steel books?


That's what I thought. *Drools like Homer*


----------



## hydropwnics

i thought about getting a hard copy but id rather have my digital copy ready to go right when it releases


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


joystick comes today -_- i'll have to try and get it working with my old copy of BF Vietnam to get some practice in


what you end up going with?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


what you end up going with?


heyo i ended up ordering the thrustmaster i think it comes today







hopefully it will be on my doorstep when i get home from work later

edit: thanks again for your help on that


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

for the STEEL books, lol


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


for the STEEL books, lol










at least thats what they say it is *cough* aluminum *cough*


----------



## rogueblade

I know a certain place that has certain single player Jet gameplay footage.....


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*









at least thats what they say it is *cough* aluminum *cough*


I got one of those "steel books" and it's cheap as hell. The binding was broken so it flopped open like a jewel case that was missing one of those little tabs. It's also just some flimsy plastic wrapped in the aluminum.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


These 2 are 100% real.. he got them somehow, but the disc is not in there yet (they are ready with the boxes I guess)

Go to 0:50 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2_GxUN4FE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIADe4HX9pY&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1gMB-5fsgU


Lady'sMan... Then you see his face.







Does that mean he's a ladyman?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


What is that? I can't view ebay.


It's a 40"x22" BF3 silk poster for $9.95.


----------



## Lune




----------



## 006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












Awesome wallpaper Thanks for sharing


----------



## TehStranger?

i dont know why but lune smells like a troll...just saying :/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


i dont know why but lune smells like a troll...just saying :/


that's because lune IS a troll, he just happens to be useful every once in awhile...


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


that's because lune IS a troll, he just happens to be useful every once in awhile...










that makes complete sense lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


that's because lune IS a troll, he just happens to be useful every once in awhile...


----------



## hydropwnics




----------



## chewbaccasdad

Lune is my best friend and death will visit upon those who would attempt to sully his name. Be warned, the bell tolls for thee.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Lune is my best friend and death will visit upon those who would attempt to sully his name. Be warned, the bell tolls for thee.


if you see death ask him why he chickened out of our poker game last week..


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Lune is my best friend and death will visit upon those who would attempt to sully his name. Be warned, the bell tolls for thee.


this^


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


this^


What happened to the "APPROVED" pic?...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


if you see death ask him why he chickened out of our poker game last week..










He says he had pre-menstrual cramps.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


What happened to the "APPROVED" pic?...


You are imagining things!

Anyway.. with logos and without logos. GO!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


this^


thought it was a huge approved sticker lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You are imagining things!


am i also imagining the "Last edited by Lune : 3 Minutes Ago at 03:01 PM " under your post?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


am i also imagining the "Last edited by Lune : 3 Minutes Ago at 03:01 PM " under your post?


Your monitor is trolling you!


----------



## hydropwnics

^ LOL you guys are rediculous

Edit: Thanks for wallpapers Lune


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

thanks for the wallpaper


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Your monitor is trolling you!


only if my monitor was named Lune.


----------



## snow cakes

back to bf3 talk?


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Ba-dum-tish.


Thank you, Thank you, i'll be here til the BF3 beta comes out. after that.... we'll see...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Love newegg.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I'll post a picture of it when it arrives.


----------



## daguardian

http://www.reddit.com/user/priesthf


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Love newegg.












very nice


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daguardian*


http://www.reddit.com/user/priesthf


i lol'd at this:

Quote:



The only real complaint that I had was that the programmers who actually input the physics for the weapons and ammuniton should not have been allowed to snipe. Sons of *badword* never missed.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daguardian*


http://www.reddit.com/user/priesthf


damn! great info!

I wanna play!


----------



## dezahp

I'm hoping that my graphics cards can play the game at a fairly average fps without having to play on low settings. I'll be sad if it doesn't.


----------



## Amhro

beta
or


----------



## snow cakes

he said to not expect to play the game on high settings


----------



## dezahp

I know lol but I'm just saying I'm hoping that I don't have to play on low settings.

Do you guys know if bf3 will be able to use ht? I read somewhere that bf3 supports multiple cores but that's all.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I know lol but I'm just saying I'm hoping that I don't have to play on low settings.

Do you guys know if bf3 will be able to use ht? I read somewhere that bf3 supports multiple cores but that's all.


yes it will use HT


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


he said to not expect to play the game on high settings










yea but only if you are a reasonable person... if not then you should be fine


----------



## hydropwnics

i better be able to do high settings with my 6970. I really don't feel like buying another one to xfire.


----------



## snow cakes

well i wonder what he thinks reasonable is, a 1gb card and a dual core? hopefully


----------



## dezahp

I know I won't be able to play on high settings with my xfired 5830s but want to be able to play on medium settings. If not...I might just have to sell my gpus and get a 6950


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Wow, I'm ordering one of those, I have about $20 and I didn't know what to spend it on.










...yeah, the ladies be throwing their panties on your bed, with a poster like that in your room.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


yes it will use HT


+Rep! Didnt know it could use HT thanks! Glad I went with the 2600K even more now!


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


+Rep! Didnt know it could use HT thanks! Glad I went with the 2600 even more now!


It may "support" HT, but that doesn't mean there is an increase in performance because of it.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


beta
or










Well if you kill yourself, you'll never be able to play BF3.


----------



## snow cakes

I'm assuming my i7 920 is HT?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


he said to not expect to play the game on high settings










Does he mention what PC specs he's got while playing it?

I'd like to know what is a "reasonable" PC for him, and what he's got.


----------



## Garvani

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daguardian*


http://www.reddit.com/user/priesthf


Far out that guy needs to get his head out of his a$$.. talk up your pc more mate...
As for his playtesting, game looks solid. Would be awesome if they did one map every day for the open beta.. cant see that happening though


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


I'm assuming my i7 920 is HT?


Yes it is.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yes it is.


+1rep sir Lune


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Well if you kill yourself, you'll never be able to play BF3.










october 25th is the resurection day anyway


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I know I won't be able to play on high settings with my xfired 5830s but want to be able to play on medium settings. If not...I might just have to sell my gpus and get a 6950


I ran the alpha at well over 60 FPS with crossfire 5830s. Maxed. Don't see why you can't run it on a mixture of high and medium and get good frames.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crystal_Castles*


I ran the alpha at well over 60 FPS with crossfire 5830s. Maxed. Don't see why you can't run it on a mixture of high and medium and get good frames.


the max settings on the alpha were low


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Lmao @ the folks who brag that their 2500 i7 is "all you'll need, since games don't use HT". Happy with my purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


Lmao @ the folks who brag that their 2500 i7 is "all you'll need, since games don't use HT". Happy with my purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


Why would you laugh about it? 
An i7 2500k is indeed all you need for gaming







.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

+1
Im sure my 2500k @ 4.5 will give me equal if not better results in BF3


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


the max settings on the alpha were low


Exactly. I played the alpha as well but the alpha is far from the final product.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


Lmao @ the folks who brag that their 2500 i7 is "all you'll need, since games don't use HT". Happy with my purchase.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of ***** app since IE 7.


You can't say anything as of now because BF3 may support HT but you don't know if it'll actually improve performance or not...


----------



## glycerin256

lol @ the e-peen show going on.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


lol @ the e-peen show going on.


Idk why i was just thinking the same thing hahaha


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


lol @ the e-peen show going on.


well since i now have an i7 ima hop right in









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Exactly. I played the alpha as well but the alpha is far from the final product.

You can't say anything as of now because BF3 may support HT but you don't know if it'll actually improve performance or not...


true we don't know whether or not it may improve performance but it can't very well make it WORSE can it? better to have it and not need/use it than to not have it at all..


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Does he mention what PC specs he's got while playing it?

I'd like to know what is a "reasonable" PC for him, and what he's got.


Agreed. His failure to acknowledge what "reasonable" is to him leads me to believe he's just trolling the internet. Maybe he thinks a 2600k with a good cooler overclocked to 4.5GHz and a GTX580 is "extraordinary" or an "unreasonable" build?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Agreed. His failure to acknowledge what "reasonable" is to him leads me to believe he's just trolling the internet.


he doesn't know Overclock.net users i guess







were all unreasonable


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crystal_Castles;14913378*
> I ran the alpha at well over 60 FPS with crossfire 5830s. Maxed. Don't see why you can't run it on a mixture of high and medium and get good frames.


Ontop of that, you were using a single 5830







There was no dual gpu support


----------



## dezahp

I just want the game to hurry up and come out! Tired of all the speculations.


----------



## dezahp

Was more like eh didn't really end up finding that funny. The evo vs iphone one was the funniest one made to me lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14913656*
> he doesn't know Overclock.net users i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were all unreasonable


I consider "reasonable" as a $1,000 build, not including monitor/other accessories. CPU, GPU, motherboard, RAM, PSU, case, DVD drive, hard drive. A 2500k, GTX570 build should cost just below $1,000.


----------



## dezahp

I think you get infractions for posting anything leaked or any links towards them.


----------



## Pendulum

Yes, if you breach the NDA Kcuestag will come in here and he will not be a happy camper.


----------



## Waffleboy

I don't think it's against the NDA anymore since it's in beta. I know the community manager said you can post stuff about the beta. But maybe since it's still closed, it's still NDA.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;14914008*
> Indeed it does, I threw together a build including those last week for $976


I hate trying to talk sense into console players/anti-PC elitists. They claim a gaming PC "costs too much," when it really doesn't. With one of my more open-minded friends I drew out a 5 year sketch of what console gaming vs PC gaming costs, and the cost of the PC was barely anything if anything over the cost of the console system.

To be fair, since almost everyone has a TV, and almost everyone already has a current PC with a monitor and what not, let's say that a person has absolutely nothing, and is starting from scratch:

Cost of a PS3 - $300 (ok, now $250, let's go with the $250 for kicks)
Cost of a 32" TV - $300 (because anything smaller than that is just aweful and defeats the purpose of a latest-gen system)
Cost of 5 latest-release games to enjoy - $300

That's $900 blown already. 5 years later, TRY to get money for that PS3 and all those games, since they're pretty much useless once PS4 comes out. I dare you. You'd lucky to get $100 for the unit and $5 per game. Dish out $300 or $400 on PS4. Your cost is up to $1,300 plus games, minus what measly cash you scrounged up for your old PS3 gear.

Cost of a PC with a 2500k + GTX570 and other basic parts - $980
Nice 24" monitor - $220
Nice keyboard/mouse/speakers/etc. - $150
The latest greatest games can be purchased for $30 if you look around.

$1,350, meanwhile the PS3 owner is still spending $60 per new game racking up hundreds of dollars in expenses. 3 years later, itching for better performance on the newest games? Cool. Sell your whole rig or parts of your rig and exchange them for upgrades, spending minimal amounts out of pocket. I sold my 4870X2 just a few months ago for like $220, no joke! If you ask for it on eBay, some idiot out there will pay it.







The best part? Got that old game, like Starcraft 1, Battlefield, etc.? Pop it in and play it, your new PC is nearly 100% backwards-compatible with any PC game ever released.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14914141*
> Cost of a 32" TV - $300 (because anything smaller than that is just aweful and defeats the purpose of a latest-gen system)


My TV is only 21". Sup. Also have a small room.

But then again, I really don't give a crap what anyone says about size and detail. If it looks good, well, that's good enough for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Closed for cleaning.

Do NOT open any threads to talk about BF3 until this one is re-opened.


----------



## kcuestag

Re-opening the thread.

It has gone out of control with off-topic, and I am tired of it, specially posting nonsense videos and pictures.

Please *refrain from going off-topic* again within this thread, as I won't be tolerating it. If you want to post in this thread, make sure it is Battlefield 3 related, and make sure it does not breach the NDA, that means, *NO Alpha or Beta content*, neither outside links to those.

Those of you who ignore this (Both the off-topic and the NDA breaching) *will be Infracted right away.*

If you have any questions, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Lune

Roger!


----------



## garadex

Was anyone else reminded of the medal of honour (i can't remember which one, but its an old one) mission where you reenact d-day and storm the beaches in mortar fire when they watched the guillotine trailer and mortars were blowing people up left right and center?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14914472*
> Was anyone else reminded of the medal of honour (i can't remember which one, but its an old one) mission where you reenact d-day and storm the beaches in mortar fire when they watched the guillotine trailer and mortars were blowing people up left right and center?


Medal Of Honor : Frontline, yeah


----------



## Hawk777th

PMd you to stay on topic!


----------



## glycerin256

rgr!

BF3 BETA! WHEN OH WHEN!!??!?!?

:SIGH


----------



## Higgins

Any breaches in NDA should be insta-infraction.


----------



## Vorgier

This thread is going to be slow going now that everything we have on the game currently has been pillaged and raped to death.

In other news: Running mortar squads?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14914517*
> Any breaches in NDA should be insta-infraction.


To be honest... I agree with this! Why? Because Kcuestag keeps telling people not to post anything related to BF3 Alpha... and they keep doing it! Also, there is a whole thread dedicated to it ontop of their pages...


----------



## Higgins

Added to the OP.
Quote:


> *Do not post ANY leaked material in this thread. Any NDA breach will be met with a prompt INFRACTION.*


You'll note it's red, big, and bolded. Apparently some of you can only read huge colorful words.


----------



## Lune

Oh well.. if people keep posting Alpha / BETA videos after this... then I don't know







Maybe buy glasses?









Nice one Higgins ^^


----------



## garadex

Does anyone know if the beta will be open to the xbox and ps3 as well as the pc and if it is will we be able to play the beta on more than one of them?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14914725*
> Does anyone know if the beta will be open to the xbox and ps3 as well as the pc and if it is will we be able to play the beta on more than one of them?


Its going to be an all-platform beta. PC, PS3, and the 360 will all get into the beta.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14914307*
> Closed for cleaning.
> 
> Do NOT open any threads to talk about BF3 until this one is re-opened.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14914683*
> Added to the OP.
> 
> You'll note it's red, big, and bolded. Apparently some of you can only read huge colorful words.


i go into BF2 to fly jets for a little bit and you kids get up to soo much trouble? sigh when does a parent's job finish


----------



## joarangoe

I bet it will be really hard to get on a plane once the beta goes live. Every one wants to jump on one of those.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14915455*
> I bet it will be really hard to get on a plane once the beta goes live. Every one wants to jump on one of those.


No kidding. I'd say hop in an empty server, but I doubt there will be any of those until well into 2011.

Also, prepare for most jet flights lasting less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14915455*
> I bet it will be really hard to get on a plane once the beta goes live. Every one wants to jump on one of those.


I'm more of a tank guy, don't worry.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;14915455*
> I bet it will be really hard to get on a plane once the beta goes live. Every one wants to jump on one of those.


even NOW in BF2, unless you're in an empty server it's hard to get in a jet, ppl tk and everything just trying to fly..


----------



## olliiee

Eh I will save the jets for a pro







I'd rather not embarrass myself, I always laff at the fails people do in choppers


----------



## DBEAU

You guys can have 'em. I'll keep my happy ass in the mud


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14915515*
> I'm more of a tank guy, don't worry.


Same!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'll probably try out the jets a few times. Just as I did with the tanks and choppers in BFBC2 and MoH '10. I know for me, the "Infantry Only" radio button will be selected 98% of the time until I build a decent favorite server list.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14915610*
> I'll probably try out the jets a few times. Just as I did with the tanks and choppers in BFBC2 and MoH '10. I know for me, the "Infantry Only" radio button will be selected 98% of the time until I build a decent favorite server list.


+1 for Infantry Only


----------



## T3beatz

I think they should have an expansion or a totally different game come out all together for BF3 with just Jets, or lot's more to choose from... Like Hawxs, but BF3 style and online multiplayer, since people like jets so much.


----------



## Ishinomori

I definitely need a go in the jets!

You guys realize that there is the possibilty of multiple jest, maybe 4-5 per side, unlike bf2 where you were limited to just two..


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14915994*
> I definitely need a go in the jets!
> 
> You guys realize that there is the possibilty of multiple jest, maybe 4-5 per side, unlike bf2 where you were limited to just two..


Hopefully you will also be able to turn on things like quick spawning vehicles, as in other BF games. It may not be balanced, but having like 32v32 plane battles are epic


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14915896*
> I think they should have an expansion or a totally different game come out all together for BF3 with just Jets, or lot's more to choose from... Like Hawks, but BF3 style and online multiplayer, since people like jets so much.


They done that in DC did they not?

I would definitely love to see this!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14916021*
> Hopefully you will also be able to turn on things like quick spawning vehicles, as in other BF games. It may not be balanced, but having like 32v32 plane battles are epic


I will definitely reduce the respawn time for vehicles on our servers







that way people can try the jets and everything without killing each other for it! Also, I hate waiting minutes for some jet to respawn : / Good thing is you can now spawn inside the jets ^^


----------



## dteg

i'm not sure how i feel about spawning in jets, suppose someone was there waiting and you just boom and spawn into their jet... idk that just doesn't seem fair...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14916217*
> i'm not sure how i feel about spawning in jets, suppose someone was there waiting and you just boom and spawn into their jet... idk that just doesn't seem fair...


By the time you click on the little dot (Let's say it's the same as spawning as a soldier somewhere on the map.. that little white dot) I will be inside the jet by spamming E


----------



## Blackops_2

I've always been a infantry first, pilot later kinda guy. That being said once i start flying it's hard to put down but I don't Tk for it. Everything works out much better if everyone can just learn to share lol. A good bit of the time though someone on the other team is a good pilot so people on my team dont want to fly out of fear of getting shot down. Which is a little understandable because the jet's in BF2 are one sided f-18>j-10/Mig29>F-35b I've only seen a couple of pilots who can really maneuver the f-35 to the point of being just amazing. I never picked up on it though, my strategy always involved gaining tons of altitude almost to stall height, then using the downfall speed to outrun missiles and such. Need to get my copy of BF2 out.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSTXKFFZTLY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## jackeyjoe

I never even figured out how to fly jets effectively in BF2... helicopters on the other hand I dominated in(same in BC2). I just hope I can be a force to be reckoned with without being shot down every 30 seconds...


----------



## gh05t

I suck with jets and heli. Im usually the guy who crashes a couple seconds later. Probably will stick with tanks and infantry.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14916554*
> I never even figured out how to fly jets effectively in BF2... helicopters on the other hand I dominated in(same in BC2). I just hope I can be a force to be reckoned with without being shot down every 30 seconds...


i'm the complete opposite, granted i've only had my joystick a week and haven't had much practice but i do pretty well on jets but im epibad on helicopters..working on that though...


----------



## Blackops_2

As long as soldiers can't have stingers, and flares isn't a perk it shouldn't be a problem:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14916578*
> i'm the complete opposite, granted i've only had my joystick a week and haven't had much practice but i do pretty well on jets but im epibad on helicopters..working on that though...


You flying heli with joystick? It's super hard with joystick on BF2 heli has to be done by mouse


----------



## dteg

i'm actually finding the heli easier with a joystick than the kb+m combo..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14916687*
> i'm actually finding the heli easier with a joystick than the kb+m combo..


Duh, planes too







Natural feel.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I just play with the kb... too hard with the mouse for me


----------



## dteg

i was getting the hang of flying with the kb+m but i'll admit its chalk and cheese. absolutely no comparison. i just need more practice, when BF3 comes out i literally want to own the airspace on my clan's server.. i want to join the server and people just jump out of their aircrafts in fear...


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14916249*
> I've always been a infantry first, pilot later kinda guy. That being said once i start flying it's hard to put down but I don't Tk for it. Everything works out much better if everyone can just learn to share lol. A good bit of the time though someone on the other team is a good pilot so people on my team dont want to fly out of fear of getting shot down. Which is a little understandable because the jet's in BF2 are one sided f-18>j-10/Mig29>F-35b I've only seen a couple of pilots who can really maneuver the f-35 to the point of being just amazing. I never picked up on it though, my strategy always involved gaining tons of altitude almost to stall height, then using the downfall speed to outrun missiles and such. Need to get my copy of BF2 out.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSTXKFFZTLY&feature=related


Epic vid! RATM - Sleep Now in the Fire made me want to jump up and toss my TV & PC and toss a moltov cocktail!

I hope BF3 will allow jet pilots to drop bombs. How cool would it be if BF3 offered several different bombs you could drop like, carpet, cluster, MOAB! That would be EPIC!


----------



## jacobrjett

Just finished an interview for joining a news team for fraggednation, wow I will be stoked if I get to review battlefield 3!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14916687*
> i'm actually finding the heli easier with a joystick than the kb+m combo..


Strange i couldn't fly a heli with joystick for anything. Have to have a mouse. Heli's are so fun on BF2 good times good times







unlike that crap in BC2


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14916579*
> As long as soldiers can't have stingers, and flares isn't a perk it shouldn't be a problem:thumb:
> 
> You flying heli with joystick? It's super hard with joystick on BF2 heli has to be done by mouse


Hate to burst your bubble but there are stingers.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14916986*
> Hate to burst your bubble but there are stingers.


Sadly i know this, i'm just in denial


----------



## dezahp

Is it difficult to fly the jets and helis? I never flew them and always stuck to infantry cause I didn't want to fail and embarrass myself in BC2 lol. Is it easier to use a joystick rather than kb+mouse?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14918555*
> Is it difficult to fly the jets and helis? I never flew them and always stuck to infantry cause I didn't want to fail and embarrass myself in BC2 lol. Is it easier to use a joystick rather than kb+mouse?


With the jet plane if you invert the mouse its really easy

I couldnt figure it out without it inverted though


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14918572*
> With the jet plane if you invert the mouse its really easy
> 
> I couldnt figure it out without it inverted though


when i used the kb+m i preferred it normal, inverted would have messed me up


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14916761*
> i was getting the hang of flying with the kb+m but i'll admit its chalk and cheese. absolutely no comparison. i just need more practice, when BF3 comes out i literally want to own the airspace on my clan's server.. i want to join the server and people just jump out of their aircrafts in fear...


I'll take you on! In all seriousness though, I'll only hop in an aircraft if it's just sitting there, or if it is the reject aircraft(ahem, blackhawk). Otherwise I'll do some damage on the ground







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14916851*
> Just finished an interview for joining a news team for fraggednation, wow I will be stoked if I get to review battlefield 3!


Good luck!


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14918555*
> Is it difficult to fly the jets and helis? I never flew them and always stuck to infantry cause I didn't want to fail and embarrass myself in BC2 lol. Is it easier to use a joystick rather than kb+mouse?


BC2 is the first BF game that I actually decided to jump into a a heli and let me just say I made a complete ass of myself having people rage at me for being the noob pilot who couldn't fly for crap. My style of flying was crash and burn but you gotta learn somehow right? Just jump in one and go with the learning curve, that's about all you can do. If you don't like it than stick to your bread and butter. Heck I'm still only a decent pilot, when I see how some of the of the others are flying I just think to myself, "wth!? how do they do that!?"


----------



## flopper

Shooting down a plane should be as easy as a tank with a good squad, same goes with heli. Unless they make it that trivial, I play inf only maps since the unbalance as in Bf2 and bc2 simply is unacceptable in a modern game.

seeing the caspian border trailer and the how the planes behaved is the proper feeling for awesomeness. I don't fly much if ever, but boy seeing planes unleash their weaponry just was epic.


----------



## olliiee

I'm actually glad the beta is coming late









Gives me time to wait for a few parts to come in stock and get advice on my new build!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14919282*
> BC2 is the first BF game that I actually decided to jump into a a heli and let me just say I made a complete ass of myself having people rage at me for being the noob pilot who couldn't fly for crap. My style of flying was crash and burn but you gotta learn somehow right? Just jump in one and go with the learning curve, that's about all you can do. If you don't like it than stick to your bread and butter. Heck I'm still only a decent pilot, when I see how some of the of the others are flying I just think to myself, "wth!? how do they do that!?"


Just on an empty server and practice dodging stuff with a few mates, thats what I do occasionally... still haven't figured out how to effectively kill other choppers though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;14919343*
> Shooting down a plane should be as easy as a tank with a good squad, same goes with heli. Unless they make it that trivial, I play inf only maps since the unbalance as in Bf2 and bc2 simply is unacceptable in a modern game.
> 
> seeing the caspian border trailer and the how the planes behaved is the proper feeling for awesomeness. I don't fly much if ever, but boy seeing planes unleash their weaponry just was epic.


If anything it should be easier... using the AT4 or tracers was kinda annoying


----------



## dj3

Hope they have a guided launcher, a.k.a a stinger missile of javlin etc.


----------



## renaldy

Hurry up Beta im been waiting for you my system is ready for the action.


----------



## Zzari

$48 on Newegg for the next 2-days. Great price









Use promo code EMCKAJG96


----------



## renaldy

Im afraid to lose my family, my Girlfriend and my friends because BF3...


----------



## dezahp

^^ Lol.

I'm afraid that it'll distract way more of my time from school that I can really afford to spend on and forcing me to do poorly in my classes...


----------



## jam1e

any of you lot play the alpha? personally, i loved it. really hope they dont go changing to much just sort out the bugs. the shooting was great, wasn't exactly 'hardcore mode' but it wasn't frustrating either. however.. getting revived and still picking up a death = pants. i wish it was the same in bf2, seemed perfect to me. Improved teamplay as well i'd say.


----------



## dezahp

I played the alpha and enjoyed it except the choppiness but that's just due to it being the alpha beta. I'm definitely looking forward to the final result.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam1e;14919583*
> any of you lot play the alpha? personally, i loved it. really hope they dont go changing to much just sort out the bugs. the shooting was great, wasn't exactly 'hardcore mode' but it wasn't frustrating either. however.. getting revived and still picking up a death = pants. i wish it was the same in bf2, seemed perfect to me. Improved teamplay as well i'd say.


Pretty sure I read a recent dev statement that said the revive system would work the same way as it did in BC2, with the death being 'refunded'.

The alpha is what made me pre-order, and that's all I'll say about that.


----------



## jam1e

i managed to clock my card and get it running around 45-65 fps, made it much more playable and much much more enjoyable. hoping for the full release it'll be smoothed out and running at atleast 100fps


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam1e;14919617*
> i managed to clock my card and get it running around 45-65 fps, made it much more playable and much much more enjoyable. hoping for the full release it'll be smoothed out and running at atleast 100fps


45-65 FPS you say? That was about the same rate I got.


----------



## jam1e

with a 580? I got them fps with a single 470. Haven't had 2 in a for a while becuase of heat issues. Just sold both to get myself a 580, maybe 2


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Yah, don't think the drivers were up to it, even after upgrading to some beta drivers. I'm hoping it will be a bit better optimised by beta, but am fully prepared to accept that this might be an ATI game, at least for the first while.


----------



## jam1e

ye, was only the nvidia folks who kept crashing on the alpha.
sponsored by nvidia. runs better on ati. crazy


----------



## kcuestag

It is not sponsored by Nvidia, it is actually sponsored by both Nvidia and AMD, just have a look at all the Gamescon gameplay videos and you will see the Nvidia & AMD logo together.









And I'm glad they're doing this, that way everyone will be able to enjoy the game no matter if you have AMD or Nvidia.

By the way, not going to get into Alpha discussion due to NDA, but I'll tell you that Crossfire and SLI weren't even working properly (Not even a 10% scale), so the FPS you got on the Alpha, were mainly from 1 of your cards only.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14919665*
> And I'm glad they're doing this, that way everyone will be able to enjoy the game no matter if you have AMD or Nvidia.


Indeed. If there are any issues for a particular GPU, it won't be down to the devs preferring a particular manufacturer, it will be because the manufacturers haven't been on the ball with drivers, but seeing as they are working with both, this shouldn't be an issue.

I'm just hoping it runs spiffingingly on all sorts of hardware.


----------



## jam1e

i ran it only 1 card







but ye i noticed on my m8s computer that the scaling was pretty much non existent.


----------



## jam1e

Quote:


> I'm just hoping it runs spiffingingly on all sorts of hardware.


Same. I cant game at below 40fps, Just feels silly.


----------



## ACM

I wake up this morning hoping to hear of a BF3 Beta release.
No.... just another sad day.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;14919446*
> Im afraid to lose my family, my Girlfriend and my friends because BF3...


Out of pure epic excitement I showed my gf the Caspian Boarder trailer when it was released and boy was that a bad idea. She just walked outta the room and just took off. She calls me later and get's the low down about the release date, apparently on October 25th it's either her or "this cod game". Let me just say for the record that correcting her wasn't the right response.


----------



## GENiEBEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3;14919393*
> hope they have a guided launcher, a.k.a a stinger missile of javlin etc.


*rg*: Smaw | rpg7 | javelin | fim92 | sa-18 igla | m136 at4


----------



## JedixJarf

Just send her some flowers and chocolate, all will be forgiven.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jue

Going to be playing this at gamefest this weekend, hopefully they will be showing it on consoles.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14919786*
> Out of pure epic excitement I showed my gf the Caspian Boarder trailer when it was released and boy was that a bad idea. She just walked outta the room and just took off. She calls me later and get's the low down about the release date, apparently on October 25th it's either her or "this cod game". Let me just say for the record that correcting her wasn't the right response.


im laughing my ass off ahahaha.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14919786*
> Out of pure epic excitement I showed my gf the Caspian Boarder trailer when it was released and boy was that a bad idea. She just walked outta the room and just took off. She calls me later and get's the low down about the release date, apparently on October 25th it's either her or "this cod game". Let me just say for the record that correcting her wasn't the right response.


Ha!! Cool story, bro! And I mean that!

Other women will come along. There will only be one BF3.

My missus is cool with gaming. Has no interest in it herself, but she says she'd rather I was home, gaming, than out somewhere, boozing and doing God knows what.


----------



## glycerin256

My wife games along with me. She likes Diablo 2, Sims 3 and browser games etc. I'm glad i married her. I got her unhooked from mobsters...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;14919786*
> Out of pure epic excitement I showed my gf the Caspian Boarder trailer when it was released and boy was that a bad idea. She just walked outta the room and just took off. She calls me later and get's the low down about the release date, apparently on October 25th it's either her or "this cod game". Let me just say for the record that correcting her wasn't the right response.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14919806*
> Just send her some flowers and chocolate, all will be forgiven.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


This will keep everything cool until it is released... as long as you can keep a balance after the first week everything should be good though


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam1e;14919719*
> Same. I cant game at below 40fps, Just feels silly.


Me neither! It drives me nuts when the game is running at below 40 FPS. When it gets into the teens-thirties range, thats when I have to shut the game off, unless it's a super badass game and then I spend hours tweaking the config files and settings. A buddy of mine who swore that 20-30 FPS on Crysis 2 was perfectly fine and playable and that my want and need for FPS above 60 FPS was just all in my head and an e-peen thing. He swore that my system with dual 6970's was super overkill and that his single Galaxy (ROFL) GTX 460 was more than plenty. I told him he was nuts and then finally one day he toned down the graphics settings and started playing in the 60+ FPS range and was like "OMG you're totally right!" Needless to say, he can't and won't play at less than 45 FPS anymore.


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14919937*
> Me neither! It drives me nuts when the game is running at below 40 FPS. When it gets into the teens-thirties range, thats when I have to shut the game off. A buddy of mine who swore that 20-30 FPS on Crysis 2 was perfectly fine and playable and that my want and need for FPS above 60 FPS was just all in my head and an e-peen thing. He swore that my system with dual 6970's was super overkill and that his single Galaxy (ROFL) GTX 460 was more than plenty. I told him he was nuts and then finally one day he toned down the graphics settings and started playing in the 60+ FPS range and was like "OMG you're totally right!" Needless to say, he can't and won't play at less than 45 FPS anymore.


I am the same aswell, has to be running at 60+ most of the time.


----------



## turbonerds

I was running about 40-50 fps on the alpha, but that was alpha hopefully it will be higher or i'll have to dish out more cash flow for another 560 ti.

any ideas when the beta will be back up??


----------



## Amhro

viva dreams :d


----------



## kcuestag

Have a look at this;

http://www.physicalwarfare.com/

If you see the site's code, it is directly linked with the EA Servers.

Maybe we will have the BETA tomorrow at midnight?









Ignore what I said, looks like it's fake.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Just pre ordered through Newegg for 48.00 with this promo code EMCKAJG96


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14919988*
> Have a look at this;
> 
> http://www.physicalwarfare.com/
> 
> If you see the site's code, it is directly linked with the EA Servers.
> 
> Maybe we will have the BETA tomorrow at midnight?


I thought that site was confirmed as fake, no?

Still, I would be expecting a beta announcement very soon, so maybe!

If it is fake, then you gotta wonder what happens when that countdown runs out...


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14919988*
> Have a look at this;
> 
> http://www.physicalwarfare.com/
> 
> If you see the site's code, it is directly linked with the EA Servers.
> 
> Maybe we will have the BETA tomorrow at midnight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore what I said, looks like it's fake.


8 hours left







i hope its the beta release


----------



## kcuestag

http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/status/112284963268866048

Yep, it is fake.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14920021*
> http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/status/112284963268866048
> 
> Yep, it is fake.


NOOOO







all hope is lost, no beta release date....i cant take this anymore!!! *jumps out the window*


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStranger?*


8 hours left







i hope its the beta release


It's fake.
Domain isn't even owned by EA.


----------



## garadex

Hey kcuestag your next post will be your 10,000th. no pressure.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex;14920054*
> Hey kcuestag your next post will be your 10,000th. no pressure.


----------



## Yukss

My story is Pretty SAD, the thing is that i'm married and my wife's birthday is (guess what) 25/10, can you belive that? She knows that i'm a gamer, mostly fps and mostly BF, we have problems almost always whe i play with my mates and Months ago when the release date was oficial she was with me looking that news and said "ok on that day i will be in my family's house to celebrate MY birthday, i did not even answer...

Crap i want to play that game so freaking hard...
And btw, she is 5 months pregnant, so my baby will be with us soon, im pretty much happy, but i'm considere myself an gamer..

Ps. I worked in a very important company in my country (venezuela) so money is not the problem, And i said this cuz girla always think gamers are lazzy boys and stuff like that, We both are 28 years old, the funny part is that my birth is 28/10 3 days later after lunch, she is few day 'older than me'

Have you guys have troubles with you GF/WIFE?


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


*snip*

Have you guys have troubles with you GF/WIFE?


If its her birthday it should be her day,but thats just my opinon.

Luckily I have a good one,she'd let me play anyway ha


----------



## DBEAU

Considering the level of commitment there, I say put off BF3 on her birthday. Mother of your child > BF3 > everything else


----------



## Siwbqp27532

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


My story is Pretty SAD, the thing is that i'm married and my wife's birthday is (guess what) 25/10, can you belive that? She knows that i'm a gamer, mostly fps and mostly BF, we have problems almost always whe i play with my mates and Months ago when the release date was oficial she was with me looking that news and said "ok on that day i will be in my family's house to celebrate MY birthday, i did not even answer...

Crap i want to play that game so freaking hard... 
And btw, she is 5 months pregnant, so my baby will be with us soon, im pretty much happy, but i'm considere myself an gamer..

Ps. I worked in a very important company in my country (venezuela) so money is not the problem, And i said this cuz girla always think gamers are lazzy boys and stuff like that, We both are 28 years old, the funny part is that my birth is 28/10 3 days later after lunch, she is few day 'older than me'

Have you guys have troubles with you GF/WIFE?


Bro just celebrate her birthday. Its only once a year. You can play BF3 any day after that.


----------



## Yukss

I feel kinda relief now and im about to open a thread about it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Pretty sure I read a recent dev statement that said the revive system would work the same way as it did in BC2, with the death being 'refunded'.

The alpha is what made me pre-order, and that's all I'll say about that.


Sorry for being a few pages behind, just wanted to say that in BC2 the death isn't refunded, only the ticket is. If you die, get revived, and die again, you do total 2 deaths on your score. In BF2, your death toll didn't increase until your revive time expired or your corpse was blown to bits by artillery or other means of explosions.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Yeah, mother of your child ***pwns everything else in your life.

Not that you can't enjoy yourself in future, but everything comes second place once a child is involved. Best get used to that now


----------



## jam1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14920393*
> Sorry for being a few pages behind, just wanted to say that in BC2 the death isn't refunded, only the ticket is. If you die, get revived, and die again, you do total 2 deaths on your score. *In BF2, your death toll didn't increase until your revive time expired or your corpse was blown to bits by artillery or other means of explosions*.


The way it should be ^^


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Sorry for being a few pages behind, just wanted to say that in BC2 the death isn't refunded, only the ticket is. If you die, get revived, and die again, you do total 2 deaths on your score. In BF2, your death toll didn't increase until your revive time expired or your corpse was blown to bits by artillery or other means of explosions.


I stand corrected









I also sit corrected.

I do not lie down corrected. I lie down wrong.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari;14919432*
> $48 on Newegg for the next 2-days. Great price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use promo code EMCKAJG96


Does newegg ship the 25 or will I get it the 25?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Does newegg ship the 25 or will I get it the 25?


They ship out on the 25th, which is why I'm not going for it.


----------



## hydropwnics

joystick comes today, is it worth getting a copy of BF2 to practice flying planes or should I just practice with BF Vietnam


----------



## Lune

I would buy Battlefield 2 because it's a great game and BF3 will be using the same physics for jets and choppers etc


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Depending on where you live, you should be able to find a GTX 580 3gb on CraigsList for <$350. I'm a big believer in using dual GPU's though. So, since you already have a GTX 560 Ti, I would just get another one and run them in SLI -- since that beats the performance of a GTX 580 & GTX 590 by a good margin anyway.


Would the extra heat and game compatibility be worth the problems? I can always get the 570, and sell my 560.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


My story is Pretty SAD, the thing is that i'm married and my wife's birthday is (guess what) 25/10, can you belive that? She knows that i'm a gamer, mostly fps and mostly BF, we have problems almost always whe i play with my mates and Months ago when the release date was oficial she was with me looking that news and said "ok on that day i will be in my family's house to celebrate MY birthday, i did not even answer...

Crap i want to play that game so freaking hard... 
And btw, she is 5 months pregnant, so my baby will be with us soon, im pretty much happy, but i'm considere myself an gamer..

Ps. I worked in a very important company in my country (venezuela) so money is not the problem, And i said this cuz girla always think gamers are lazzy boys and stuff like that, We both are 28 years old, the funny part is that my birth is 28/10 3 days later after lunch, she is few day 'older than me'

Have you guys have troubles with you GF/WIFE?


Celebrate a day early, duh!!!

Just say you were soooo excited for her b-day this year that you couldn't wait to celebrate! You could do a surprise party the day before so she would never know!

It's a good idea. think about it. (that's what i would do. my wife's b-day is 21 jan and their ain't crap going on at that time of year...)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

It would be pointless to sell your 560 to get a 570. You can OC the 560ti to perform just as well as a gtx 570. Buy another 560Ti and run them in SLI &mdash; you'll thank me later.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


joystick comes today, is it worth getting a copy of BF2 to practice flying planes or should I just practice with BF Vietnam


It's dead, I wouldn't bother even though it's like $5 now. BF3 is only 41 days, 13 hours, and 20 minutes away.


----------



## hydropwnics

hmm ill just practice in BF Vietnam and load up a bunch of bots and drop bombs on them


----------



## kdon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EternalRest*


Would the extra heat and game compatibility be worth the problems? I can always get the 570, and sell my 560.


yeah trust me, get the 2nd 560 and put 1.15V through them and OC to 1GHZ, these things absolutely FLY! and with no heat problems since i remounted the heatsinks with noctua nt-h1 paste! Loving these cards in sli


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It's dead, I wouldn't bother even though it's like $5 now. BF3 is only 41 days, 13 hours, and 20 minutes away.


Battlefield 2 is more alive than BC2 lol


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Celebrate a day early, duh!!!

Just say you were soooo excited for her b-day this year that you couldn't wait to celebrate! You could do a surprise party the day before so she would never know!

It's a good idea. think about it. (that's what i would do. my wife's b-day is 21 jan and their ain't crap going on at that time of year...)


You must have an IQ of 217. That is genius.


----------



## hydropwnics

I can't wait for epic kills with the stinger missiles


----------



## JMCB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 2 is more alive than BC2 lol


BF2: 5,558 Players

BC2: 244,275 Players

Source: http://www.game-monitor.com/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 2 is more alive than BC2 lol


Ummm... it's definitely not.

BF2: 5,610 players, 1,582 servers - of those 5,600 you can bet 5,000 are playing Strike at Karkand...







That map was a fail grenade fest IMO.

BC2: 244,275, 142,661 servers

Source:
http://www.game-monitor.com/search.p...vars=&game=bf2
http://www.game-monitor.com/search.php?game=bfbc2

Dammit JMCB you beat me to it.


----------



## Amhro

nvm delete plx


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


You must have an IQ of 217. That is genius.


LOL thx!

it's all for BF3 baby! I got smarter just for the game...


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


My story is Pretty SAD, the thing is that i'm married and my wife's birthday is (guess what) 25/10, can you belive that? She knows that i'm a gamer, mostly fps and mostly BF, we have problems almost always whe i play with my mates and Months ago when the release date was oficial she was with me looking that news and said "ok on that day i will be in my family's house to celebrate MY birthday, i did not even answer...

Crap i want to play that game so freaking hard... 
And btw, she is 5 months pregnant, so my baby will be with us soon, im pretty much happy, but i'm considere myself an gamer..

Ps. I worked in a very important company in my country (venezuela) so money is not the problem, And i said this cuz girla always think gamers are lazzy boys and stuff like that, We both are 28 years old, the funny part is that my birth is 28/10 3 days later after lunch, she is few day 'older than me'

Have you guys have troubles with you GF/WIFE?


if u even consider skipping her birthday for a frigging game as she is pregnant you should be shot on sight.

family is first, gaming second.
spend a day just for her and you be able to game so much more with her blessing.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


if u even consider skipping her birthday for a frigging game as she is pregnant you should be shot on sight.

family is first, gaming second.
spend a day just for her and you be able to game so much more with her blessing.


^ this. are you kidding me dude get your priorities straightened out


----------



## Deluxe

I'd feel pretty embarrassed if it even comes to my mind, let alone post it on a forum!


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


if u even consider skipping her birthday for a frigging game as she is pregnant you should be shot on sight.

family is first, gaming second.
spend a day just for her and you be able to game so much more with her blessing.


Chill, i open a whole thread about it, i def want to play that game but her birthday is more important doubtless, i just bring the funny story that bf3 date launch is the same as her bday.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...u-married.html

Quote:



Hydropwnics


Same as above


----------



## rivaldog

Hmmm... Newegg has BF3 Limited Edition for $48 right now, no tax (for me at least as I live in Texas) and free shipping... Or I can get it full price ($64.94) from Gamestop with the physical warfare pack and on release day... Do you guys think that the Physical warfare pack + getting it release day is really worth that $16 extra dollars? And isn't it going to be made available later anyways?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Hmmm... Newegg has BF3 Limited Edition for $48 right now, no tax (for me at least as I live in Texas) and free shipping... Or I can get it full price ($64.94) from Gamestop with the physical warfare pack and on release day... Do you guys think that the Physical warfare pack + getting it release day is really worth that $16 extra dollars? And isn't it going to be made available later anyways?


Based on what reports have said, the Physical Warfare pack is to be released later OR just consists of weapons that would be unlocked over time, like BC2's limited edition 4 weapons.

I suggest getting it from Newegg unless you want skins from Best Buy or dog tags from Amazon...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Hmmm... Newegg has BF3 Limited Edition for $48 right now, no tax (for me at least as I live in Texas) and free shipping... Or I can get it full price ($64.94) from Gamestop with the physical warfare pack and on release day... Do you guys think that the Physical warfare pack + getting it release day is really worth that $16 extra dollars? And isn't it going to be made available later anyways?


Yes, it will be coming later for free, but probably months-to-years later. I'd just go for the Physical Warfare pack with Gamestop.


----------



## dteg

the PWP is probably going to be 5-10 bucks anyways could as well pick it up from gamestop and get it free..


----------



## Lune

lol just did 50/3 with jet







cute

had a very good co pilot


----------



## hydropwnics

lune you're an animal


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Hmmm... Newegg has BF3 Limited Edition for $48 right now, no tax (for me at least as I live in Texas) and free shipping... Or I can get it full price ($64.94) from Gamestop with the physical warfare pack and on release day... Do you guys think that the Physical warfare pack + getting it release day is really worth that $16 extra dollars? And isn't it going to be made available later anyways?


Meh, rather pay the full $60 on Amazon (it has release day shipping, extra $0.99).


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Chill, i open a whole thread about it, i def want to play that game but her birthday is more important doubtless, i just bring the funny story that bf3 date launch is the same as her bday.
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...u-married.html

Same as above


Yukss, your marriage thread exploded! I posted up some thoughts (alot actually).

Just remember, special attention for babies/preggers, celebrate the b-day early and play some BF3 on launch day (in moderation)

enjoy!


----------



## T3beatz

If your going to pay the full 60, why not just get it from Origin?? you get most of the perks, and early beta.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


If your going to pay the full 60, why not just get it from Origin?? you get most of the perks, and early beta.


I want the box.

Plus all those Origin pre order exclusives are pretty meh IMO (I played the Alpha, so I'm not that desperate to try the Beta, which IMO will be the same map/game mode as the Alpha).


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


I want the box.

Plus all those Origin pre order exclusives are pretty meh IMO (I played the Alpha, so I'm not that desperate to try the Beta, which IMO will be the same map/game mode as the Alpha.


A little reasoning and deduction will bring you to the possibility that it won't just be Operation Metro.

Pre Alpha = Operation Metro Footage = OM in Alpha test

Pre Beta = Caspian Border Footage = CB in Beta with the possibility of also having OM.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You still get Physical Warfare pack with Origin pre-order. Who still lugs around physical media? Get with the times


----------



## Lune

BETA will be 64 slot / conquest / caspian border


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


A little reasoning and deduction will bring you to the possibility that it won't just be Operation Metro.

Pre Alpha = Operation Metro Footage = OM in Alpha test

Pre Beta = Caspian Border Footage = CB in Beta with the possibility of also having OM.


That would be beyond awesome, but let's not forget that, while that makes sense, why would DICE spend more time on adding maps/game modes to the Alpha/Beta while so close to release-day?

I mean, If they decided to add Caspian Border to the Beta, then that would mean they would have to spend a significant amount of time watering down that map/game mode to the consoles (24 player cap, changes to the map, etc), it's a multi-platform Beta after all.

If I'm DICE, I release the Beta with just Operation Metro on Rush and get it over with, the final version is way more important.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


BETA will be 64 slot / conquest / caspian border


i figured...nice anyway


----------



## downlinx

there really cutting this beta close, wondering how long it will be open, as they have to leave time to fix the upcoming glitches and breaks. I know there will be a day 1 patch but still you figure they would want to leave themselves with enough time to work on the game.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


there really cutting this beta close, wondering how long it will be open, as they have to leave time to fix the upcoming glitches and breaks. I know there will be a day 1 patch but still you figure they would want to leave themselves with enough time to work on the game.


They only call it a beta, it's actually just a demo.
If you really think they have time to make changes before the game goes gold after the beta you have to be really narrowminded








They're probably working on their first patch by now.

Printing and Shipping a game all over the world is not a 1-week task.


----------



## snow cakes

mhmmm


----------



## glycerin256

there has been a silence in the twitter department. Nothing, not even a tweet from the BF3 devs lately...

(^^yes i did)


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14924027*
> there has been a silence in the twitter department. Nothing, not even a tweet from the BF3 devs lately...
> 
> (^^yes i did)


Silence before the storm?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14924027*
> there has been a silence in the twitter department. Nothing, not even a tweet from the BF3 devs lately...
> 
> (^^yes i did)


LOL Glyc nice one.

Yeah I'm hoping its because they will announce the game has gone Gold and finally release that DEMO we've been waiting for









Got tired of BFBC2 so before I BURN OUT on Battlefield I'm taking a break and checking out EVE till then (DAMN this game is nuts, and I thought my EX was complicated. heh)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14924057*
> LOL Glyc nice one.
> 
> Yeah I'm hoping its because they will announce the game has gone Gold and finally release that DEMO we've been waiting for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got tired of BFBC2 so before I BURN OUT on Battlefield I'm taking a break and checking out EVE till then (DAMN this game is nuts, and I thought my EX was complicated. heh)


EVE is great. Just as long as you remember it is srs bsnss.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14924027*
> there has been a silence in the twitter department. Nothing, not even a tweet from the BF3 devs lately...
> 
> (^^yes i did)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14924057*
> LOL Glyc nice one.


i dun get it


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14924027*
> there has been a silence in the twitter department. Nothing, not even a tweet from the BF3 devs lately...
> 
> (^^yes i did)


Beta this weekend.

Calling it.

Don't get your hopes up.

Denial.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14924641*
> Beta this weekend.
> 
> Calling it.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up.
> 
> Denial.


More like faking it

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Nvidia Beta drivers released today... coincidence??? I think not. I smells something coming within the next day or so.


----------



## snow cakes

when does the pre-order period end


----------



## hydropwnics

can't u typically preorder till the day before it releases or is that not how it works


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14925119*
> Nvidia Beta drivers released today... coincidence??? I think not. I smells something coming within the next day or so.


I hope not till the weekend. I have an essay to write and three tests this week, and they won't get done if the beta comes out


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14925166*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't u typically preorder till the day before it releases or is that not how it works


well thats my assumption, but I'm going to order it tonight or tmorww i just wanna make sure


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14925188*
> well thats my assumption, but I'm going to order it tonight or tmorww i just wanna make sure


true yea, we should prob have a lan party i work in manhattan and live 30 mins outside the city


----------



## dteg

my SSD is dead, and i need to get it RMA'd and i have a huge calculus test on monday i hope it doesn't come out until next weekend...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14925221*
> my SSD is dead, and i need to get it RMA'd and i have a huge calculus test on monday i hope it doesn't come out until next weekend...


ahha you will not be passing that test if it does


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14925221*
> my SSD is dead, and i need to get it RMA'd and i have a huge calculus test on monday i hope it doesn't come out until next weekend...


Better not be then.. I won't have internet.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14925194*
> true yea, we should prob have a lan party i work in manhattan and live 30 mins outside the city


I'm on broadway and 34th


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14925229*
> ahha you will not be passing that test if it does


i will be. BF3 will sit downloaded on my computer and not be touched i NEED to pass calculus no matter what


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14925238*
> I'm on broadway and 34th


haha my office is in midtown on east side


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14925281*
> haha my office is in midtown on east side


we should meet up and play some bf3 lol


----------



## olliiee

Where you guys with tests from?

I know the feeling I just had 6 exams in 2 weeks (final year of high school) last week. I'm finished now though so









Goodluck guys!


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14925119*
> Nvidia Beta drivers released today... coincidence??? I think not. I smells something coming within the next day or so.











I installed the new drivers, BF3 is listed, Altho it was listed in the lasts ones too. ( from the alpha )


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14925366*
> Where you guys with tests from?
> 
> I know the feeling I just had 6 exams in 2 weeks (final year of high school) last week. I'm finished now though so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodluck guys!


well im in university in tennessee doing a double major in computer science (programming) and business administration.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14925458*
> I installed the new drivers, BF3 is listed, Altho it was listed in the lasts ones too. ( from the alpha )










woo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14925669*
> well im in university in tennessee doing a double major in computer science (programming) and business administration.


Year 12 in Australia


----------



## DBEAU

I was on the phone with EA asking about changing my Origin name. I was told I needed to have them perform a "persona transfer" but that it wasn't possible until the 19th due to the current state of Origin. Maybe Origin isn't ready for BF3.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14925955*
> I was on the phone with EA asking about changing my Origin name. I was told I needed to have them perform a "persona transfer" but that it wasn't possible until the 19th due to the current state of Origin. Maybe Origin isn't ready for BF3.


You can do that? Ohhh man, I better be able to change my name..to think all the good names are being taken makes me rage. Cant believe the name that I have now.


----------



## NitrousX

Damn. I just caved in and preordered BF3 on Origin. Here's to the beta which is supposed to be coming out soon!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;14919446*
> Im afraid to lose my family, my Girlfriend and my friends because BF3...


who's to say you wont gain some new friends playing bf3??


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone think BF3 will look better than Crysis 2 DX11? Witcher 2 looks spectacular too, but I'm not sure if it's better than Crysis 2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14926350*
> Anyone think BF3 will look better than Crysis 2 DX11? Witcher 2 looks spectacular too, but I'm not sure if it's better than Crysis 2.


It already looks better than anything in it's own way


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;14926193*
> You can do that? Ohhh man, I better be able to change my name..to think all the good names are being taken makes me rage. Cant believe the name that I have now.


Just support.ea.com/chat and ask for a name change on your master ID.

It's that simple. I changed mine the other day too.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

It's funny, I was watching a video on some of the multiplayer footage on YouTube, and someone actually complained saying, "DICE overdid it with the graphics in BF3". I was like HUH***LMAOHERPDERP!!!

It's funny how people always find something to complain about. I think BF3 will be the most amazing, "realistic" graphics to date (maybe for a while). C2 has, by far, the best graphics for any Sci-Fi or non-fiction game ever created.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14926762*
> It's funny, I was watching a video on some of the multiplayer footage on YouTube, and someone actually complained saying, "DICE overdid it with the graphics in BF3". I was like HUH***LMAOHERPDERP!!!
> 
> It's funny how people always find something to complain about. I think BF3 will be the most amazing, "realistic" graphics to date (maybe for a while). C2 has, by far, the best graphics for any Sci-Fi or non-fiction game ever created.


People will always complain about something.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;14926287*
> Damn. I just caved in and preordered BF3 on Origin. Here's to the beta which is supposed to be coming out soon!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14926762*
> It's funny, I was watching a video on some of the multiplayer footage on YouTube, and someone actually complained saying, "DICE overdid it with the graphics in BF3". I was like HUH***LMAOHERPDERP!!!


He probably knows his rig wont run the game at Ultra settings so he's a little ticked.








You can't overdo games with graphics, better is always good. But try and do it as efficiently as possible so that everyone (even guys with less than Enthusiast rigs) can appreciate it.

(Says the guy with the less than enthusiast rig! lol)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14927498*
> He probably knows his rig wont run the game at Ultra settings so he's a little ticked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't overdo games with graphics, better is always good. But try and do it as efficiently as possible so that everyone (even guys with less than Enthusiast rigs) can appreciate it.
> 
> (Says the guy with the less than enthusiast rig! lol)


Very good point there. He was probably someone who will be playing BF3 on 360 or PS3. I have a co-worker who is really into gaming just like I am, but he is fixed on his PS3. I tried to get him to step over to the PC side and he backed out. He swares up and down that "according to Kotaku"(always makes me laugh), the only difference between PC vs PS3, in regards to BF3, will be resolution and total number of players in multiplayer matches. When he says that, that's when I start to troll him really hard!

P.S. You're rig is definitely above average and definitely considered an "enthusiast" rig. You'll be able to play BF3 @ 1080p @ x>60FPS with no problem, and you know it!


----------



## glycerin256

So DICE confirmed the X360 360 footage was leaked over the weekend. Not good, it should be removed.

I don't want to know anything about the SP campaign until I am playing it, so I am staying away from the leaks.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

same. looking at footage ruins the game. im a dying breed who still enjoys single player, while others worry about people ranking up in multiplayer before them


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14927803*
> same. looking at footage ruins the game. im a dying breed who still enjoys single player, while others worry about people ranking up in multiplayer before them


QFT!!
Its like who cares about your KDR??? How is your team score?? Exactly...
The single player is lots of fun, its like the perfect warmup before you jump into so MP action.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14927803*
> same. looking at footage ruins the game. im a dying breed who still enjoys single player, while others worry about people ranking up in multiplayer before them


^This.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14927693*
> Very good point there. He was probably someone who will be playing BF3 on 360 or PS3. I have a co-worker who is really into gaming just like I am, but he is fixed on his PS3. I tried to get him to step over to the PC side and he backed out. He swares up and down that "according to Kotaku"(always makes me laugh), the only difference between PC vs PS3, in regards to BF3, will be resolution and total number of players in multiplayer matches. When he says that, that's when I start to troll him really hard!
> 
> P.S. You're rig is definitely above average and definitely considered an "enthusiast" rig. You'll be able to play BF3 @ 1080p @ x>60FPS with no problem, and you know it!


Yeah, me and my little brother had this discussion earlier today, he plays on everything, PC, PS3, and XBOX... (I didn't include the Wii, Real gamers don't claim it, I bought one for my girlfriend just for Wii fit! lol).

He's getting it on PC because he knows that it will look and play much better, its undeniable.

My Rig is average I'd say... Enthusiast to me would be Top of the line CPU AMD/Intel (like an AMD 1090T or 1100) with Dual 6970's, GTX 580, 6990 (basically any High end Graphics card). Top of the Line MOBO... mine is average, it's an AM3 board, it doesn't support AM3+, so I have to upgrade next year for bulldozer...







And most Enthusiast run SSD's now, I have to money to get one, but I don't want to have to install my OS and other Apps and drivers on a new HD, it would take up a lot of time so I'll stick with the WD Black for now.







I just built this one a few months ago, so hopefully it will last a year or two with a few minor upgrades here and there. I expect to play BF3 Just fine.

Example... Your sig rig.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14927803*
> same. looking at footage ruins the game. im a dying breed who still enjoys single player, while others worry about people ranking up in multiplayer before them


I used to be so obsessed about ranking up and my KDR, got to 50 with a nice KDR and realized half the fun disappears when you have this outlook. Now when I play I just have fun and c4 peoples faces. You actually score worse and play worse when you try to not get killed.

It's so much fun to just play the game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;14928755*
> I used to be so obsessed about ranking up and my KDR, got to 50 with a nice KDR and realized half the fun disappears when you have this outlook. Now when I play I just have fun and c4 peoples faces. You actually score worse and play worse when you try to not get killed.
> 
> It's so much fun to just play the game.


So true! had crazy KDR in BC2, but all I do now is defib / C4 people haha







still at 2.35 kdr lol with tons of fail deaths because of C4 and suiciding for the team


----------



## Zackcy

I have a negative K/D









Had a nice 1.5 in the Alpha, then I lost patience and just went rambo. Much more fun, K/D droped to 1.33


----------



## renaldy

I can't take it anymore release the Beta.


----------



## Microsis

This thread has almost 10k replies...


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I thought there was a console beta too... So lonely


----------



## T3beatz

@Microsis, Don't bring that up...


----------



## dazedfive

@NuclearSlurpee it will be on console too


----------



## dezahp

omg...ive never felt this impatient in such a long time...the wait is excruciating!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14929619*
> @Microsis, Don't bring that up...


lol


----------



## L36

Probably will get a Corsair force GT SSD since this game will take up a lot of space and im not a fan of long loading times.


----------



## dteg

i built my sig rig on friday and upon completion plugged in my brand new HDD and brand new 120gb SSD and the SSD is dead going to be sending it in to get RMA'd tomorrow..


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

When does the beta come out? sorry, I'm wasting away at game release dates


----------



## dezahp

im so glad all my parts were working when i built my rig 3 months ago. smoothest build ive had with no problems.

there is no exact release date for the beta but it should be coming very soon...


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i built my sig rig on friday and upon completion plugged in my brand new HDD and brand new 120gb SSD and the SSD is dead going to be sending it in to get RMA'd tomorrow..


so what are you going to do in the meantime?? just wait for the new HD or install your OS on what you have? Times ticking BF3 is around the corner! lol

yeah, I had a smooth build also... I helped build my brothers but with a 60g ssd for a boot drive and his is so much faster than mine! I want to upgrade but don't want the headache re-installing everything.

@nuclearslurpee

No one knows for sure... but speculation is either this weekend... or the 27th you pick.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*


When does the beta come out? sorry, I'm wasting away at game release dates


Last I heard, sometime before October.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14930052*
> so what are you going to do in the meantime?? just wait for the new HD or install your OS on what you have? Times ticking BF3 is around the corner! lol
> 
> yeah, I had a smooth build also... I helped build my brothers but with a 60g ssd for a boot drive and his is so much faster than mine! I want to upgrade but don't want the headache re-installing everything.
> 
> @nuclearslurpee
> 
> No one knows for sure... but speculation is either this weekend... or the 27th you pick.


i'll wait til i get it RMA'd i don't want to have to install on the HDD then format to install on the SSD.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


This thread has almost 10k replies...











I wonder who will get that post.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


I wonder who will get that post.



LOL, I know, Right....


----------



## Tobuk

I have double the anxiety right now. I'm waiting for BF3 and waiting for my Asus to sell so I can build my new system. (no, not a shameless plug, just venting)

I haven't felt this impatient in years! This will be the first PC I've built in 5 years... damn college and part time work keeping me broke.


----------



## Lhino

I predict a lot of RROD on the 360 when this game releases lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Please refrain from using *white text* as it is against the rules.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please refrain from using *white text* as it is against the rules.

















didn't know that! not that I've ever done that.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please refrain from using *white text* as it is against the rules.


but why


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


but why










Something to with search engines or virus' (or both) I think..

I've heard about it on here before. I'm sure someone can shed some light


----------



## emett

Never mind white text, someone shed some light on when this god damn beta is..


----------



## rivaldog

The only information we have (at least that I have) is that its suppose to be in September. We also have some one that noticed their is silence from the Battlefield 3 developers and such on twitter, so we suspect it may be this weekend or next. I personally hope for next as I have some history work to catch up on and an English project to get done this week, and the more time it takes for the beta to come out, the more time I have to select and pick up a new graphics card.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please refrain from using *white text* as it is against the rules.


Sry, just having some fun while BF3 gets here.

You see DICE? look what you have made me done!


----------



## Lune

New gameplay trailer in 2 days


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


The only information we have (at least that I have) is that its suppose to be in September. We also have some one that noticed their is silence from the Battlefield 3 developers and such on twitter, so we suspect it may be this weekend or next. I personally hope for next as I have some history work to catch up on and an English project to get done this week, and the more time it takes for the beta to come out, the more time I have to select and pick up a new graphics card.


I belive the silence was because most of them are going to tokyo game show.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Something to with search engines or virus' (or both) I think..

I've heard about it on here before. I'm sure someone can shed some light










It's because of search engines. To stop people from putting millions of keywords in the background with the same text color as the background, search engines will decrease pagerank of a website that does this. So, OCN doesn't allow you to use white text.


----------



## hydropwnics

interesting


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Just support.ea.com/chat and ask for a name change on your master ID.

It's that simple. I changed mine the other day too.


I was chatting with a rep the other day and he insisted that I shouldn't change it because it can literally "break" my account, making all my game logins unusable.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I was chatting with a rep the other day and he insisted that I shouldn't change it because it can literally "break" my account, making all my game logins unusable.


Hahahaah







that is such a lie


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14933628*
> Hahahaah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is such a lie


I thought so too, but I was all "ehhh ok thanks for letting me know!" because I was at work and didn't want to continue asking him to do it. He had stepped away for 5 minutes to "ask" about it. I knew it was peculiar, because Origin was supposed to offer you a "one-time chance" of changing your MasterID when version 8 first released. I either never got the chance to do so or didn't notice when I logged in and was offered that chance. If it's fine for it to change then, why can't it be changed later?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Ignore me. Stupid imagehost...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14933327*
> It's because of search engines. To stop people from putting millions of keywords in the background with the same text color as the background, search engines will decrease pagerank of a website that does this. So, OCN doesn't allow you to use white text.


Cheers!


----------



## glycerin256

http://twitter.com/#!/BattlefieldNews/status/113548995833499649

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1117168-utek-battlefield-3-open-beta-page.html

AND GO! (probably fake, FYI)

The real deal http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


----------



## Lune

Old! Also the website is still down : /

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


----------



## glycerin256

In other news, bf3blog has posted up some quotes from DICE's Karl Magnus-Troedsson about his thoughts on DRM. Here's the article (all quoted)

Quote:


> *DICE: Battlefield is unaffected by piracy, DRM isn't the solution*
> 
> On September 13th, 2011
> 
> Piracy is still a huge problem for PC gaming, where, in some markets, the piracy rates are upwards of 90%. In a recent interview with GameSpot, DICE's Karl Magnus-Troedsson said that piracy didn't affect the Battlefield series because the games require an online connection and account, but that doesn't mean the studio has no experience with piracy. Troedsson said:
> 
> "So far, Battlefield has been unaffected by it because we have a multiplayer online game where you need to be logged in, so we haven't had any huge problems with it. We've had other titles that have been hit hard by it, so piracy is still a problem."
> 
> However, when it comes to a solution for piracy, *DICE and Troedsson aren't big believers in the DRM solutions that some publishers have used*, publishers like Ubisoft which require PCs to have a constant connection to a DRM server.
> 
> "I'm not advocating draconian DRM solutions. I don't believe that's the best way to do it. I'd rather have people buy our games, direct to consumer through different e-tailer solutions."
> 
> Piracy has driven many PC-only developers, like DICE, to create their games for consoles as well, as a way of justifying the high cost of game development where games tend to cost upwards of $20 million to develop. Unless it's an MMO, it's very hard for a PC-only game with that kind of budget to return the investment if 90% of players pirate the game.


http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/dice-battlefield-is-unaffected-by-piracy-drm-isnt-the-solution/


----------



## bru_05

That dude with the wife had a funny story. Someone tell him about the beta before the release. Since, you guys already told him to straighten out his priorities haha.

My friends and I played the beta of BC2 more (say per week, not in total) than we did when it came out.


----------



## kcuestag

I like how DICE are talking about the DRM.

The fact that BFBC2 didn't ask you to insert the DISC if you had a retail copy (Unless you actually chose to activate it via the DVD).

Other companies should learn from them, making a tough DRM will not help them prevent piracy, but annoy their real customers.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14934974*
> I like how DICE are talking about the DRM.
> 
> The fact that BFBC2 didn't ask you to insert the DISC if you had a retail copy (Unless you actually chose to activate it via the DVD).
> 
> Other companies should learn from them, making a tough DRM will not help them prevent piracy, but annoy their real customers.


^This. And for the most part people are buying games like BF3 for Multiplayer. Id imagine some of their games get cracked but you are restricted to Single Player.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14934515*
> Old! Also the website is still down : /
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/


sweet link, got that bookmarked now!


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14934974*
> I like how DICE are talking about the DRM.
> 
> The fact that BFBC2 didn't ask you to insert the DISC if you had a retail copy (Unless you actually chose to activate it via the DVD).
> 
> Other companies should learn from them, making a tough DRM will not help them prevent piracy, but annoy their real customers.


Yeah even BF2 after patch 1.5 no longer requires a disc in the drive. It's sweet








All it asked for was a CD-Key during install and you can play all the single player you want without ever going online...

Of course the AI was trash and it wasn't any fun without wake island or 64 player maps


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;14936032*
> Of course the AI was trash and it wasn't any fun without wake island or 64 player maps


Unless you used Mods like AIX 2.0


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;14936032*
> Yeah even BF2 after patch 1.5 no longer requires a disc in the drive. It's sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All it asked for was a CD-Key during install and you can play all the single player you want without ever going online...
> 
> Of course the AI was trash and it wasn't any fun without wake island or 64 player maps


It also gives you the booster packs for free... I was on the phone with EA for like 20-30mins trying to get my old booster packs to work with BF2, then they gave me a couple bad codes for BF2 complete collection... Not once did they mention that 1.5 already installs the booster packs!

I'm still on the fence about where I want to get BF3 from, I see all these CD Key stores that are offering it for like $30 bucks for the regular and around 40 for limited addition! but you wont get the key until the release date, or a day after (one site did say you can get it a couple days before release). I still think my best bet is Origin.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14936688*
> I still think my best bet is Gamestop/Amazon/Newegg/Origin.


Fixed

ps: BF3 $48 w/ Promo Code EMCKAJG96 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130284


----------



## Lhino

One day until the 16th







. We can drool over another awesome trailer and it is a possible beta date.


----------



## kcuestag

You sure? Tomorrow is the 15th to me.


----------



## T3beatz

Same here...lol where does he live??


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14936846*
> Same here...lol where does he live??


IWishICouldPlayBetaNow land?


----------



## loop0001

gaah...all the talk on this thread is driving me CRAZY!
i want this game! but i want the best experience, so my home comp would be better than the laptop, but i wont have it for 5 months!
but not sure if the net here is good enough for BF3, but i want it so bad....it hurts


----------



## dteg

your laptop is definitely better than mine, i could only play BC2 at about 30fps if your computer can handle BF3 even at minimum settings props to you.

PS, if OCN logs me out one more time i'm gonna punch a mod...


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14937114*
> PS, if OCN logs me out one more time i'm gonna punch a mod...


Should I fetch kcuestag? ¬.¬


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14937114*
> your laptop is definitely better than mine, i could only play BC2 at about 30fps if your computer can handle BF3 even at minimum settings props to you.


yeah i know it will at least work on the laptop...but i dont want to be sad because i have to run it on med low.. though i could turn down the res. on it.

that being said....all the RPGs i have to play will take up the next 5 months of free time that i have easy so i can just play those and get BF3 when i go home.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny;14937146*
> Should I fetch kcuestag? ¬.¬


no, he's a good mod wouldn't punch him


----------



## Hilson8

Anyone know If we by any chance we might be seeing Air Superiority in BF3?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hilson8;14937478*
> Anyone know If we by any chance we might be seeing Air Superiority in BF3?


what do you mean any chance?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chranny;14937146*
> Should I fetch kcuestag? ¬.¬


Anyone who touches kcuestag, get's a good ol' fashioned beat down by me.

I just saw the most EPIC quote in a BFBC2 MP match! "I don't know why I am lagging so much on multiplayer. I wish I wouldn't have bought this game because the single player version never lagged like this."

I wish I had FRAPS running. It was EPIC!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Sorry if already posted:
Quote:


> Speaking at the FNAC meeting in Paris, France, DICE GM Karl Magnus Troedsson gave a co-op demo of Battlefield 3 and answered questions. According to Planete-Battlefield.fr (unrelated to us), *KM said the PC beta is ready, but now they are working with Microsoft and Sony to "accelerate preparations". From what we have heard, it takes 2-3 weeks for Microsoft and Sony to approve content, running it through tests to make sure it won't brick your console among other things.* That said, we have no idea when the build was submitted to them. Via EA UK Forums.


----------



## glycerin256

In other words, they can't say what they don't know. They can't tell us when the beta will be ready because they are waiting on Microsoft and Sony.

They want to release the beta so that everyone feels like they are getting fair treatment. That's understandable.

I still wanna play the beta ASAP.


----------



## nepas

Just read about this over on EAUK

So we PC gamers have to wait due to the consoles,what a bloody surprise!

O and I don't suppose this wait has anything to do with Microsoft being about to drop the GoW3 beta does it?


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14938137*
> O and I don't suppose this wait has anything to do with Microsoft being about to drop the GoW3 beta does it?


Who knows? MS could be delaying 'testing' the BF3 beta for their own motives. They need their software to have a good chance in the market too, especially if they stand to make more money on another product. You can be mad about it, but there's not much you can do. bid'ness is bid'ness.


----------



## Ishinomori

PC First game =/= Waiting on consoles...

Awesome.

/sarcasm -.-'


----------



## Stikes

*Any news is GOOD news.*

until I heard this.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14938351*
> PC First game =/= Waiting on consoles...
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> /sarcasm -.-'


better than the other way around. you want a port or a pc game?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loop0001;14938399*
> better than the other way around. you want a port or a pc game?


Let me get this right.

Waiting on consoles =/= PC First game


----------



## kcuestag

I still have hope that we may play it this weekend.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14938577*
> I still have hope that we may play it this weekend.


Here's hoping.


----------



## dezahp

Let's pray that beta comes out this weekend...


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14938560*
> Let me get this right.
> 
> Waiting on consoles =/= PC First game


maybe not the best english on my part.
just noting and happy with the fact that as a PC game (beta) it is ready and it is a PC game first. the consoles have to catch up now.

rather than it being a console game and we have to wait for a crap port


----------



## Vorgier

13 Maps. I really can't wait to see them and the other game modes they are still keeping secret. Hopefully it's not that Squad crap.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14938790*
> 13 Maps. I really can't wait to see them and the other game modes they are still keeping secret. *Hopefully it's not that Squad crap.*


what?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14938800*
> what?


Squad Rush/Deathmatch ring any bells?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14938137*
> So we PC gamers have to wait due to the consoles,what a bloody surprise!


Summary of PC gaming. The puny consoles always hold us back.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14938850*
> Squad Rush/Deathmatch ring any bells?










phew, not at all what i thought you meant. carry on


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14938790*
> 13 Maps. I really can't wait to see them and the other game modes they are still keeping secret. Hopefully it's not that Squad crap.


I couldn't agree with you more man, my buddy's always used to love the Squad Death match servers. Sooooo opposite of Battlefield.

Its scary because it trains you to do the OPPOSITE of what you need to do on conquest (Main) maps.


----------



## Vorgier

And the wait is bad now, just wait till it's a week away.

THE TORTURE!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I cant see Dice/EA holding back the PC beta for consoles. The beta is ready, battlelog is ready.

Come on, we've been screwed enough by Console shenanigans! Release the beta for us loyal PC fans - Consoles can wait on their own approval processes!

I still predict early beta access starts tomorrow! If im wrong I will edit this post.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14939022*
> I still predict early beta access starts tomorrow! If im wrong I'll cut my ear off.


Fixed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14939022*
> I cant see Dice/EA holding back the PC beta for consoles. The beta is ready, battlelog is ready.
> 
> Come on, we've been screwed enough by Console shenanigans! Release the beta for us loyal PC fans - Consoles can wait on their own approval processes!
> 
> I still predict early beta access starts tomorrow! If im wrong I will edit this post.


OH GOD I HOPE SO!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14939039*
> Fixed.


But then he would only be able partially enjoy the wondertastic sounds of Battlefield.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Hate to say it but I'm not holding my breath anymore.


----------



## Zackcy

........ಠ_ಠ


----------



## The Advocate

How soon after the beta starts do you think we'll see bechmarks from respectable websites?

I'm tired of waiting to buy my next vid card.


----------



## olliiee

Mate once it starts, nobody is going to stop playing it to upload benchies till its finished


----------



## Capwn

I know its nothing, But the first activity I have seen on "Battlefield's" facebook page in DAYS..
http://www.facebook.com/battlefield/posts/10150290228097672


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14939022*
> I cant see Dice/EA holding back the PC beta for consoles. The beta is ready, battlelog is ready.
> 
> Come on, we've been screwed enough by Console shenanigans! Release the beta for us loyal PC fans - Consoles can wait on their own approval processes!
> 
> I still predict early beta access starts tomorrow! If im wrong I will edit this post.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Well, I guess there is always GOW3 until BF3 gets the crap together for the beta.


----------



## morethantoast

I've been reading this forum for a while, might as well start posting!

I can't wait for this beta to start. I didn't see the email with the alpha invite until it was too late









I'm hoping this game supports eyefinity as well as bad company 2 did, if not better!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


Hate to say it but I'm not holding my breath anymore.


You passed out due to lack of oxygen?


----------



## Anthony360

sorry if this has been answered already, but if i pre order the physical copy from origin, will i be able to download the beta?


----------



## dezahp

The beta is open but the people who preordered through Origin just get to play 48 hours in advance.


----------



## nepas

YES,its an open beta after the first 48 hours ,so anyone can try it


----------



## Zulli85

You Tube


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTRJ7...&feature=feedu


BRAVO! Great job man! That really is some well done work. I like how the video goes with breakdowns in the song and what-not. +1!


----------



## dteg

i liked that song until the end where it did that battlefield thing, you know ho in all the battlefield 3 videos it does that flashing screen with the annoying noise..


----------



## Vorgier

Ugh. The GameFaqs board for this game has some of the most PC handicapped people I've ever seen.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14940985*
> BRAVO! Great job man! That really is some well done work. I like how the video goes with breakdowns in the song and what-not. +1!


Err.. I didn't make that song lol. I've been subbing to LeviDoron on YouTube for quite a while now, he has a lot of similar stuff if you want to check it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14941076*
> i liked that song until the end where it did that battlefield thing, you know ho in all the battlefield 3 videos it does that flashing screen with the annoying noise..


Yeah I'm not crazy about it either but the rest of the song is awesome, so yeah.


----------



## glycerin256

Dude, the vid was sweet! Yeah, the BF3 thing at the end wrecked it, but I was really digging the rest.


----------



## joarangoe

Wow, great vid man. There is actually a lot of footage that has been released on BF3.

Still, want beta nao!


----------



## glycerin256

This just in! http://mp1st.com/2011/09/14/medal-of...ly-squad-info/

Quote:



*Warning: this article could be unpleasant news for some Battlefield 3 beta enthusiasts.* In a recent tweet from Battlefield, it has been revealed that you will indeed need the Medal of Honor disc if you wish to gain early access to the Battlefield 3 beta.

The conversation reads as follows:

CodyReed:

@Battlefield, I bought MOH: LE for the 360. How exactly will I access the Battlefield 3 Beta early? Will I need the MOH disc?

Battlefield:

@CodyReed, Yes you will need the disc, you will have to play it off of there ^CT

On a good note, they have yet to announce the beta start date and by the looks of it, you have yourself at least a week or perhaps two to re-purchase Medal of Honor before time is up. The manufacturer's suggested current price of MoH is $19.99USD.

Check out some more information regarding the BF3 beta:

No Jets in Rush + DICE Putting Beta Concerns to Rest

BF3 - Beta YouTube Footage Allowed + Info On Flak Jacket Spec

Are you upset that DICE wasn't clear from the get-go whether or not we would need to keep our MoH for early access? Let us know in the comments!

In other news, Alan Kertz, aka Demize99 has revealed some specifics regarding squads in Battlefield 3.

*It was brought to his attention that there is some concern regarding "spawn spamming". The situation in question is: if each squad member carries a radio beacon, could the squad leader (who has the ability to spawn on any of his squad mates) have a total of six spawn options (three squad members plus three radio beacons)? Kertz answered, "The beacon replaces the squad mate in the spawn menu," putting this concern to rest.*

Remember that squad mates only have the ability to either spawn on their leader or another beacon.

Kertz was also asked to clarify exactly how many attachments and specializations a soldier could carry at one time. He replied, *"3 attachments, 1 spec. 4 specs for high level squad members sharing specs. Teamplay FTW!"*


----------



## Vorgier

Sucks for console people?

Also, wasn't there something about them making it so you could spawn on any squad member? Guess not...


----------



## glycerin256

Also:

Quote:



DCRUColin, a well respected Battlefield YouTuber, asked community manager Daniel Matros, aka zh1nto, *"Any word on whether or not Beta footage will be postable on the Youtoobz?"* on his Twitter account today. Zh1nt0 responded,* "Yes! Go ahead."*


AND!:

Quote:



In other news, Alan Kertz, aka Demize99, recently clarified what exactly the new 'flak jacket' specialization does in Battlefield 3. *"It reduces splash damage taken from explosives. Only splash damage though, never bullets or direct hits."* This is similar to the way the Flack Jacket perk worked in Call of Duty: Black Ops.


AND!

Quote:



On another note, Daniel Matros, a senior community manager at DICE also known as zh1nt0 on Twitter, has revealed some new tidbits of information in some of his recent tweets. For one thing, we will only have three character slots for our clan tags, so it's time to get creative! For another, it seems as though we will only be able to fly jets in the Conquest game mode in Battlefield 3. When one fan asked what the maximum number for jets will be in the Rush game mode, Matros simply answered* "No jets in rush."*


----------



## Vorgier

Slightly old news.


----------



## glycerin256

well I didn't know, so I thought I would post it up.


----------



## Stikes

Early beta access yeah, but not OPEN beta.


----------



## jetpuck73

I am so ready for the beta!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

For the love of God if they're reintroducing BC2 perks i'm going to cry...


----------



## kcuestag

Wait, aren't we gonna get jets on the beta?

If so, I'll be dissapointed.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Wait, aren't we gonna get jets on the beta?

If so, I'll be dissapointed.










I think if they didn't include jets there would be mutiny.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Wait, aren't we gonna get jets on the beta?

If so, I'll be dissapointed.










we will have jets in beta, 100%

so... beta ready, im ready, my body is ready, everything is ready, except my pc, anyway, beta plx


----------



## Stikes

New Caspian Border SS, These make me want to get a load for 2 590's SLI lol


----------



## kcuestag

Where did you get these from?

Something tells me the BETA will be coming this weekend, or at least I hope.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14943782*
> Where did you get these from?
> 
> Something tells me the BETA will be coming this weekend, or at least I hope.


Surely we would have had an announcement by now to allow for downloading etc??!


----------



## kcuestag

I doubt that, the Alpha was released on Friday 22nd July and there was no previous announcement at all.









By the way, were the images above removed?

Edit:

LOL, the host is down: http://www.battlefieldo.com/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14943816*
> I doubt that, the Alpha was released on Friday 22nd July and there was no previous announcement at all.


Holy shizz, you're right. Damn you Kstag, getting me all worked up in a thoroughly non-sexual way.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14943872*
> Holy shizz, you're right. Damn you Kstag, getting me all worked up in a thoroughly non-sexual way.


I remember the MoH Beta getting an e-mail a day or 2 before allowing me to download the files needed. I remember having to wait until Midnight of the next day to play and Midnight came but the servers were down!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14943899*
> I remember having to wait until Midnight of the next day to play and Midnight came but the servers were down!


If that was the case for me at the start of the BF3 beta, I would rip off all my clothes and go on a punching rampage down my local high street until the cops had to tazer me, but afterwards I would be released without charge because everyone would agree I had a good reason for doing what I did.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14943950*
> If that was the case for me at the start of the BF3 beta, I would rip off all my clothes and go on a punching rampage down my local high street until the cops had to tazer me, but afterwards I would be released without charge because everyone would agree I had a good reason for doing what I did.


LOL! I love your "if I were to rage scenarios"! I don't know if it's the mixture of the avatar and the visual images I get of what you say, but either way EPIC!
Your last one of "... and my co-workers have no idea" was also EPIC!

Ya, it really did suck to be like "OH JEZ IZ MIDNITEZ!!!" "EA Servers are Currently Unavailable" "***..." ::go to EA site.:: "We are experiencing Technical Difficulties with our servers and will be back up ASAP" "OH NOEZ FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!"


----------



## Ishinomori

Guys... i come across this in an Email for specials...

BF3 Specact + dogtags kit = $8.03AUD


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14943998*
> LOL! I love your "if I were to rage scenarios"! I don't know if it's the mixture of the avatar and the visual images I get of what you say, but either way EPIC!
> Your last one of "... and my co-workers have no idea" was also EPIC!
> 
> Ya, it really did suck to be like "OH JEZ IZ MIDNITEZ!!!" "EA Servers are Currently Unavailable" "***..." ::go to EA site.:: "We are experiencing Technical Difficulties with our servers and will be back up ASAP" "OH NOEZ FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!"


Lol thanks.

I hope EA don't underestimate the battering that the beta servers will get, and that everything is stable! Horrible memories of the BC2 PC launch.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14943950*
> If that was the case for me at the start of the BF3 beta, I would rip off all my clothes and go on a punching rampage down my local high street until the cops had to tazer me, but afterwards I would be released without charge because everyone would agree I had a good reason for doing what I did.


lol







New excuse: BF3 made me do it.


----------



## theturbofd

Saw those caspian border screen shots and I definitely came :O

has anyone seen this?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iEopBM70zY[/ame]


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14944077*
> Saw those caspian border screen shots and I definitely came :O
> 
> has anyone seen this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iEopBM70zY


I hadn't seen that; any idea what it's running on? Looks like console to me, but even if it is, it looks pretty frickin good.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Wow, whoever was playing that made the game look really crappy. BTW what the hell is that? A pistol with a scope? Oh noez...


----------



## kcuestag

Here are the pictures;


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14944209*
> Here are the pictures;
> 
> *Snip*


I'm just going to go and change my underpants.


----------



## CattleCorn

Re: Video - Hmm... that person has never played an FPS in his/her life.

Re: Screenshots -


----------



## olliiee

Yeah that video was painful.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CattleCorn;14944267*
> Re: Video - Hmm... that person has never played an FPS in his/her life.


I dont get how you can be that bad at an FPS haha theres more vids on gametrailers










Idk why but this pic made me thank god I preordered a long time ago haha


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14944306*
> I dont get how you can be that bad at an FPS haha theres more vids on gametrailers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk why but this pic made me thank god I preordered a long time ago haha


Same. That shot sealed it for me. Dunno why, it's epic.


----------



## jacobrjett

Wow

This one

Its probably just a fluke or something, but those tyre prints from the vehicles stunned me, I started laughing out of euphoria like it tickled my brain







but it appears that the tracks are deeper where the shadows are, and the ground has dried up more where the sun is shining through the ground so they look more like clay, where it looks like mud in the shadows. I doubt thats programmed into the engine, but it looked freaking amazing.










I bet half the time im playing this game when I first get it, I will be freaking out because it looks so realistic. I used too get a little freaked out when I built my rig and then bought crysis


----------



## Yukss

That video was painfull, but its ok cuz i suck big time when i play fps on consoles and that video was bf3 on console


----------



## leegro

Do you guys think this will run about the same as DX11, High Res., Crysis 2?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leegro;14944479*
> Do you guys think this will run about the same as DX11, High Res., Crysis 2?


We dont know, but DICE have stated if you want too be extra safe, gtx 580 sli will run this maxed out.

I imagine in a 64 player server if your talking every setting turned right up on 1080p+ with mild anti aliasing its going to be a LOT harder on a system then dx11 crysis 2.

If your not afraid too turn some settings down like maybe the shadows from high too medium, medium sized textures or something, I imagine it will be a LOT easier too run then crysis 2 dx11.

I think this is going too be one of those games that will still look amazing with low settings and be extremely easy too run, but if you want too max everything then its going too be extremely demanding, kind of like how witcher 2 was.


----------



## Ishinomori

<---- Is invisible


----------



## SheepMoose

My one request to DICE for this game: Give us a sandbox urban map. Unlimited C4, all the heavy vehicles, and unlimited time. Oh God I would have so much fun just destroying buildings for hours...


----------



## Lune

Remember watching this online? Man it was good









http://youtu.be/f_wp1e4wFbw?hd=1&t=4m14s


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14944521*
> <---- Is invisible


Not invisible!

I can't take advantage of those kind of offers.

I live in Ireland, you see. And there will only be one copy of BF3 on the island and that is owned by the government.

I have already sent in my application to have a go, and I should probably be online with you guys sometime around Winter 2032.


----------



## hydropwnics

those screenshots are unbelievable


----------



## Tobuk

Well, someone on the prior page said that there were no jets in Rush. Well, apparently they WILL be in rush. But, rush will be limited to 32 players on PC.

Read the latest BF blog post. More details on each game mode.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/

These are also the highlighted changes to the Rush mode.
* You cannot use explosives or shoot at the M-COM to take it out. Only arm and disarm.
* If the attacking team arms the M-COM but runs out of tickets, the match will continue until the M-COM detonates or defenders disarm it
* If the defenders start disarming an M-COM just before it's about to blow, the explosion is prevented until the disarm is accomplished. If the defender gets killed during the disarm process, the M-COM will instantly blow

^ I like each of those changes.

Edit:

Has anyone heard of the conquest maps scale to different sizes like BF2? I haven't heard anything on that yet...


----------



## glycerin256

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/09/15/battleblog-11-every-battlefield-3-multiplayer-game-mode-explained.aspx
Quote:


> Battleblog #11: Every Battlefield 3 multiplayer game mode explained
> BY: HBrun POSTED: Sep 15, 2011, 12:00AM COMMENTS: 46
> In Battlefield 3, all maps adapt to the five multiplayer game modes available at launch. Read on for the full breakdown of every multiplayer mode in the game, plus details on how you can tweak each match to suit your personal tastes even further.
> 
> Battlefield 3 multiplayer action on the Caspian Border map. Hit the pic for full resolution.
> 
> Long standing classic Battlefield game modes Conquest and Rush are back in Battlefield 3, together with interesting new additions to make this our broadest and deepest Battlefield yet. From the close quarters infantry combat of Team Deathmatch and Squad Deathmatch to objective driven all-out vehicle warfare - Battlefield 3 has it all. All of the 9 huge multiplayer maps in Battlefield 3 adapt to all 5 game modes, effectively giving you 45 distinctly different multiplayer experiences to choose between. Without further ado, here are the five available multiplayer modes at launch in detail. What they are, what their respective goals are, and how they play.
> 
> Team Deathmatch
> Availability: On all 9 maps
> Players: 24 (12 vs. 12)
> Focus: Team Based Infantry Combat
> Goal: Eliminate a set number of enemy combatants
> Winning the game: The team that reaches the set kill number first is declared the winner
> 
> Team Deathmatch is of the true classics when it comes to multiplayer game modes, and a game mode that makes its first appearance in a Battlefield game since the original Battlefield 1942. In Team Deathmatch, two teams of 12 players each duke it out on tight knit maps with a distinct infantry focus - there are no vehicles available in Team Deathmatch. For that quick instant action fix, this is the perfect game mode. For players new to Battlefield, this is a good place to start. Once you get the hang of the infantry gameplay, you can move on to deeper modes that include the signature vehicle warfare for which Battlefield is known and loved.
> 
> Squad Deathmatch
> Availability: On all 9 maps
> Players: 16 (4 squads of 4)
> Focus: Squad Based Infantry Combat
> Goal: Eliminate a set number of enemy combatants
> Winning the game: The squad that reaches the set kill number first is declared the winner
> 
> Squad Deathmatch is a larger and more dynamic variety of deathmatch that also features the inclusion of an Infantry Fighting Vehicle (IFV). The IFV can help break a deadlock, as long as you keep it alive with solid Engineer gameplay. The 4 squad setup means that there is a constant battle throughout the game to gain and maintain the lead. Sticking together, keeping your squad healed up, supplied, and repaired are the keys to victory. The squad that can combine the potent Battlefield mix of team play and combat prowess will be proven the winner.
> 
> Rush
> Availability: On all 9 maps
> Players: 24/32 (Console/PC)
> Focus: Objective Based All-out Warfare
> Goal: Attack/defend M-COM stations
> Winning the game: Destroy all M-COM stations/Deplete the attacker's tickets (Attackers/Defenders)
> 
> First introduced in Battlefield: Bad Company, Rush has now made its way to the heart of the Battlefield series in Battlefield 3. An objective based mode, the attackers have to arm and detonate pairs of M-COM stations in each area of the map to unlock the next area and the next pair of M-COM stations. While defenders have an unlimited amount of spawn tickets, attackers only get new tickets every time they destroy a pair of M-COMs. If all M-COM stations on the entire map are destroyed, the attackers are declared the winning team. If the defenders manage to deplete the attacker's tickets to zero (by killing them), the defenders are declared the winners.
> 
> As an all-out warfare mode, Rush features a large variety of vehicle setups tuned specifically to that map's landscape and features. Players can find all types of vehicles on Rush maps, including transport vehicles, armored vehicles, helicopters, and of course, jets. Rush offers a compelling objective based all-out warfare game mode for Battlefield veterans.
> 
> If you are familiar with this game mode from Battlefield: Bad Company 2, you might want to know we are refining it for Battlefield 3 in a number of ways, based on player feedback. Some of the gameplay tweaks we are bringing to Rush are:
> * You cannot use explosives or shoot at the M-COM to take it out. Only arm and disarm.
> * If the attacking team arms the M-COM but runs out of tickets, the match will continue until the M-COM detonates or defenders disarm it
> * If the defenders start disarming an M-COM just before it's about to blow, the explosion is prevented until the disarm is accomplished. If the defender gets killed during the disarm process, the M-COM will instantly blow
> 
> Squad Rush
> Availability: On all 9 maps
> Players: 8 (4 vs. 4)
> Focus: Squad Based Infantry Combat
> Goal: Attack/defend M-COM stations
> Winning the game: Destroy all M-COM stations/Deplete the attacker's tickets (Attackers/Defenders)
> 
> Squad Rush is the ultimate test to show which squad is the best of the best. Squad Rush is an extremely tight duel between two squads that borrows the main rules from normal Rush, but in a much more intimate setting. In Squad Rush there are only 2 bases with 1 M-COM station per base, meaning that every M-COM taken or defended in Squad Rush is vital to the victory or defeat of the game. There are no vehicles in Squad Rush, so it's all down to your infantry fighting skills.
> 
> To be successful it's key that you and your squad mates customize your soldiers to complement each other on the battlefield, in order to keep reviving fallen mates, provide ammo, and perform other essential duties. Squad Rush is often favored by players who know each other's play styles intimately and want to show their skills in the most personal of combat settings.
> 
> Conquest
> Availability: On all 9 maps
> Players: 24/32 or 64 (Console/PC)
> Focus: Objective Based All-out Warfare
> Goal: Capture and Hold Flags
> Winning the game: Deplete opposing team's tickets
> 
> Conquest is without a doubt the most classic of Battlefield game modes. Introduced in Battlefield 1942, Conquest has defined the entire Battlefield series (and influenced a lot of other games out there) and encompasses everything that makes Battlefield great. Set over a series of large-scale maps, Conquest is the game mode best suited for the experience of all-out vehicle warfare. In Conquest, two teams fight for control of a number of flags by being the dominant force in the vicinity of each base. Capture and keep control of a majority of the flags and the enemy team will bleed tickets. Killing enemies will also reduce their ticket count, and the first team to run out of tickets loses.
> 
> Conquest is a strategic and tactical game that often asks you to make important decisions on whether to attack an enemy base or defend one of your own. Your forces will rarely be enough to capture and hold every base on the map, so in-game communication and quick thinking is necessary to be victorious. Of all of the game modes we have invented here at DICE, Conquest will always have a special place in our hearts.
> 
> Tweak your game with Hardcore and Infantry Only settings
> 
> Not a fan of vehicles? No problem -- just click the "Infantry Only" box in your server browser when searching for a server game where no attack vehicles will spawn in, only transports. This is a great way to get a feel for the game or the map before you go all-out warfare.
> 
> Want a more lethal and tactical game mode where the risk and reward is even higher? With the Hardcore Mode setting, we are leaving you on the battlefield without much external help from the game interface. This game mode modifier will test the limits of your skills.
> 
> You can flick the Hardcore switch for any of the regular game modes. Doing so tends to turn matches into more deliberate and tactical affairs, since the penalty for being careless is higher. A lot of players prefer Hardcore Mode since it means that flanking and ambushing pays off to a higher degree, or because of the increased sense of immersion and authenticity that comes with removing user interface elements.
> 
> There is something for everyone in Battlefield 3's adaptable array of multiplayer modes, maps, and modifiers. Add our many customization options for vehicles, weapons and classes, and you can see why we call this our biggest and deepest Battlefield yet.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;14945758*
> These are also the highlighted changes to the Rush mode.
> * You cannot use explosives or shoot at the M-COM to take it out. Only arm and disarm.
> * If the attacking team arms the M-COM but runs out of tickets, the match will continue until the M-COM detonates or defenders disarm it
> * If the defenders start disarming an M-COM just before it's about to blow, the explosion is prevented until the disarm is accomplished. If the defender gets killed during the disarm process, the M-COM will instantly blow


I approve of all of those changes, but I also hope that Conquest rounds won't end until everyone is actually dead. In BC2, the round ends instantly when either side hits 0 tickets, and it shouldn't be that way because if 5 or so teammates are left alive, they can still break in a win if the opposing team was only 1-10 tickets ahead.


----------



## glycerin256

THAT ARTICLE IS AWESOME!!!

im really excited for the infantry only modes and hardcore mode, and also for conquest! hell, all of it!

BETA!!! WHERE R U!!!??!?!?!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14945827*
> I approve of all of those changes, but I also hope that Conquest rounds won't end until everyone is actually dead. In BC2, the round ends instantly when either side hits 0 tickets, and it shouldn't be that way because if 5 or so teammates are left alive, they can still break in a win if the opposing team was only 1-10 tickets ahead.


Like BF2









I think I will play on infantry only servers for the first few months. That's where all they COD noobs will be lurking. Easy pickings


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14945827*
> I approve of all of those changes, but I also hope that Conquest rounds won't end until everyone is actually dead. In BC2, the round ends instantly when either side hits 0 tickets, and it shouldn't be that way because if 5 or so teammates are left alive, they can still break in a win if the opposing team was only 1-10 tickets ahead.


Yeah but waiting it out for those couple of players to find even each other and take out the other team could take forever.


----------



## TehStranger?

im going to end up with stitches in my hand and a new window if atleast the date for the beta get's released


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;14945877*
> Yeah but waiting it out for those couple of players to find even each other and take out the other team could take forever.


It "could" but it usually doesn't, those last few players know they have no choice but to stick together, kill enemies, and steal kits to revive each other if necessary. I think the engineer's UAV will play a very useful role in that situation.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14945916*
> im going to end up with stitches in my hand and a new window if atleast the date for the beta get's released


If the beta comes out, I'm gonna end up with blisters on my hand.

If you get my meaning.


----------



## T3beatz

hmmmmm, blisters??


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14944325*
> Same. That shot sealed it for me. Dunno why, it's epic.


It's epic because you can see the crushwasher on the A2 flash hider, you can see the whiskers on the guys face. You can see they've done there homework that screen is amazing.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14946105*
> It's epic because you can see the crushwasher on the A2 flash hider, you can see the whiskers on the guys face. You can see they've done there homework that screen is amazing.


I don't know what a crushwasher is on a A2 ding dong, but I agree fully.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14946069*
> hmmmmm, blisters??


I can play one-handed, work the keyboard with my nose.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946142*
> I don't know what a crushwasher is on a A2 ding dong, but I agree fully.


It's just washer they use for support on the A2 flash hider, mainly the attention to detail on the weapon is incredible.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946147*
> I can play one-handed, work the keyboard with my nose.


are you trying to say you only have 1 hand?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14946212*
> are you trying to say you only have 1 hand?


No. I have two.

One for my mouse.

The other is for my joystick.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946306*
> no. I have two.
> 
> One for my mouse.
> 
> The other is for my joystick.


:d


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946306*
> No. I have two.
> 
> One for my mouse.
> 
> The other is for my *joystick*.


is that what kids call their private organs these days?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946306*
> No. I have two.
> 
> One for my mouse.
> 
> The other is for my joystick.


Lol dude thats incredibly inappropriate


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14946337*
> Lol dude thats incredibly inappropriate


I'm joking!!!

I don't have any hands. I'm a spinal column with eyes and a brain and I live in a tank.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14946350*
> I'm joking!!!
> 
> I don't have any hands. I'm a spinal column with eyes and a brain and I live in a tank.


hahahahaha,


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Anyway, back on topic.

The beta announcement must be soon, right? It's 6 weeks before release or so; we must hear something!


----------



## Lune

The real confirmation about jets being in rush

*Twitter*

I personally think this is a terrible idea. Imagine A10 storming the mcom : / now that there will be jets in Rush... that means the maps will be big enough!


----------



## Vorgier

My fears game true. Squad Rush and Squad DM.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14946503*
> My fears game true. Squad Rush and Squad DM.


It's just an optional game mode, how is that a fear?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I care for nothing other than Conquest, but they gotta throw a bone to the CoD players, make em feel welcome.


----------



## Lune

Yeah only thing I will be playing is Conquest.. infact, time for some BF2.


----------



## DBEAU

I'll get down on some squad deathmatch from time to time. It's a good way to familiarize yourself with different weapons.


----------



## Modus

I caved and pre-ordered it on Origin :/. Now for the darn beta to start already.


----------



## Lune

Good choice!


----------



## Tobuk

Why all the hate on team deathmatch? I play Squad DM every so often on BC2, just for a quick game or something.

I was a fan of TDM for any game long before Call of Duty came along, let alone the modern warfare series. How is it bad that we have *options* in BF3 to play whatever mode we want?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;14946844*
> Why all the hate on team deathmatch? I play Squad DM every so often on BC2, just for a quick game or something.
> 
> I was a fan of TDM for any game long before Call of Duty came along, let alone the modern warfare series. How is it bad that we have *options* in BF3 to play whatever mode we want?


It's not. I think everyone is just so scared DICE is going to ruin BF like Activision did COD or Bungie did Halo. Seems to be the trend with all my other favorite games at least. Come to think of it, I think Starcraft 2 is the only successful successor I've seen in a while.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;14946844*
> Why all the hate on team deathmatch? I play Squad DM every so often on BC2, just for a quick game or something.
> 
> I was a fan of TDM for any game long before Call of Duty came along, let alone the modern warfare series. How is it bad that we have *options* in BF3 to play whatever mode we want?


I never said anything about TDM. I'm looking forward to it.

I was talking about the Squad modes which imo are terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;14946732*
> I caved and pre-ordered it on Origin :/. Now for the darn beta to start already.


I also did this. Only because I got a coupon and couldn't use it on TOR. >_> Time to go switch my gamestop pre order. le sigh


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;14946844*
> Why all the hate on team deathmatch? I play Squad DM every so often on BC2, just for a quick game or something.
> 
> I was a fan of TDM for any game long before Call of Duty came along, let alone the modern warfare series. How is it bad that we have *options* in BF3 to play whatever mode we want?


The game is better off having a mode where people can just worry about kills and not teamwork - it'll mean that the modes that require teamwork will have people in who want to play to win, not just to get some kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14945827*
> I approve of all of those changes, but I also hope that Conquest rounds won't end until everyone is actually dead. In BC2, the round ends instantly when either side hits 0 tickets, and it shouldn't be that way because if 5 or so teammates are left alive, they can still break in a win if the opposing team was only 1-10 tickets ahead.


Good idea that you have to kill everyone, although I can see issues with it where someone could hide in an uncap just so the team wont lose the round. Not sure if the maps will have aircraft carriers like BF2 but you could probably hide in one of those with a few claymores and end up winning on your own by waiting for the other team coming over to kill you.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;14947046*
> Good idea that you have to kill everyone, although I can see issues with it where someone could hide in an uncap just so the team wont lose the round. Not sure if the maps will have aircraft carriers like BF2 but you could probably hide in one of those with a few claymores and end up winning on your own by waiting for the other team coming over to kill you.


Well, if they REALLY want to get into it and do it right, they can end the round or kill specific players if the last few players on said team are moping around doing nothing; for example if a player sits still too long and appears idle just slay them. Unfortunately idiots will be idiots and will eventually find a way around the system just to annoy other players; but DICE can definitely be creative about it and get it right.


----------



## snow cakes

those pictures are rediculous man


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14947348*
> those pictures are rediculous man


They are also enhanced/edited/whatever to look better.

Not saying the game doesn't look amazing. Just saying.

Also, 25% coupon for Origin. Didn't pre order yet? PM me.


----------



## [email protected]

the 25% coupon does NOT work for BF3 at ALL. Only any other EA games. Don't fall for that!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14947569*
> the 25% coupon does NOT work for BF3 at ALL. Only any other EA games. Don't fall for that!


Uh yes it does. lol


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14947569*
> the 25% coupon does not work for bf3 at all. Only any other ea games. Don't fall for that!


lol!


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Anyone know if there's gonna be support for Logitech's G series keyboards?? I'd love to be able to see stats and stuff in my new G15, if possible.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14947569*
> the 25% coupon does NOT work for BF3 at ALL. Only any other EA games. Don't fall for that!


You're thinking of the wrong code. The BIRTHDAY coupon code works with BF3. The EA Gun Club code doesn't.


----------



## hydropwnics

does anyone know how the battlelog thing works. Do you have to quit BF3 if you want to change servers? or can you alt-tab and click on a new one.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14947911*
> does anyone know how the battlelog thing works. Do you have to quit BF3 if you want to change servers? or can you alt-tab and click on a new one.


No. Origin has an in game browser such as Steam which I'm assuming is how it's going to work.

You could also alt tab if you wanted I suppose.

I really like Battlelog too. All the stats/servers/etc right in one spot.

Also the player count is updated constantly so you don't have to refresh the server list all the time. I like that part the most.


----------



## calavera

Alt-tab works from what I heard.


----------



## glycerin256

I just really want my ASUS Xonar DX card to work flawlessly. It sucks pretty bad with BFBC2.


----------



## hydropwnics

sounds good


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pre-ordered with a birthday coupon all thanks to Vorgier.


----------



## Vorgier

That picture still creeps me out.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14948138*
> I just really want my ASUS Xonar DX card to work flawlessly. It sucks pretty bad with BFBC2.


That sucks








I was gonna get one for BF3 to replace my Audigy 2 but guess I'll wait for sound card reviews with bf3


----------



## themadhatterxxx

What would you guys do if DICE decided to cancel the game?


----------



## rogueblade

Cut off my penis and swallow it whole...that's what I'd do


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948326*
> What would you guys do if DICE decided to cancel the game?










quit trolling u know the answer to that







everyones last post would be that day


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948326*
> What would you guys do if DICE decided to cancel the game?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948326*
> What would you guys do if DICE decided to cancel the game?


I'd probably rip off all my clothes, and pull a tree out of the ground and swing it around and around until I was about to puke, and then I'd throw it at a shopping mall, before vomiting all over myself.


----------



## snow cakes

the pc version is ready, were waiting on the dam consoles


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14948447*
> I'd probably rip off all my clothes, and pull a tree out of the ground and swing it around and around until I was about to puke, and then I'd throw it at a shopping mall, before vomiting all over myself.












I would just play BC2 until I finish platinuming all my weapons. I hope BF3 gets delayed so I can finish.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948326*
> What would you guys do if DICE decided to cancel the game?


I'd get over it and continue to live my life.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14948338*
> Cut off my penis and swallow it whole...that's what I'd do


Or... not. You might need that for other things in life.
















and I'm talking about the knife that you use to cut it off... it will come and handy one day to make a sandwich or something.
















BF3 is important to me, but not jump off a bridge important.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

I came in here just to get this out. So here it goes.

OMG OMG OMG OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG sooooo excited. I want the beta nao!


----------



## snow cakes

if a tornado hit the factory and the BF3 CD's got picked up and thrown everywhere i would be happy


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14948561*
> if a tornado hit the factory and the BF3 CD's got picked up and thrown everywhere i would be happy


it wouldn't really matter since we all have it pre-ordered on Origin anyway.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948510*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just play BC2 until I finish platinuming all my weapons. *I hope BF3 gets delayed so I can finish*.


How dare you!


----------



## 006

Do you think I should upgrade my GPUs or the ones that i have right now will be sufficient ?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14948848*
> Do you think I should upgrade my GPUs or the ones that i have right now will be sufficient ?


You need 2 GTX580s in SLI to be on the safe side to run it max. So yes you will need to.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14948848*
> Do you think I should upgrade my GPUs or the ones that i have right now will be sufficient ?


I think you'll be fine. You have tri-fire. You might have to turn down the AA one notch...but you should be maxing it otherwise.


----------



## theturbofd

meh hopefully my 480 does it good


----------



## 006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948882*
> You need 2 GTX580s in SLI to be on the safe side to run it max. So yes you will need to.


Should I get 1.5GB model or 3GB model ?


----------



## kcuestag

If I were you I wouldn't upgrade.

First wait and try out the BETA with proper drivers, or even the full release.

I am quite sure an 5970 + 5870 should be MORE than enough to max it out at 1080p/1200p.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14948510*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would just play BC2 until I finish platinuming all my weapons. _*I hope BF3 gets delayed so I can finish*_.


i demand a squad of highly trained wookies to hunt this man down !


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14948950*
> Should I get 1.5GB model or 3GB model ?


I'm just kidding dude, your on Tri-xFire you should be good. If anything wait until the game gets released and if your not satisfies then upgrade but I think you should be ok with what you have now...at 1920x1080.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;14948994*
> i demand a squad of highly trained wookies to hunt this man down !


lol


----------



## Brandon1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14948950*
> Should I get 1.5GB model or 3GB model ?


nah! but I am getting 2x 6870 2gb's. so hopefully that will be able to put it up there.


----------



## 006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14948989*
> If I were you I wouldn't upgrade.
> 
> First wait and try out the BETA with proper drivers, or even the full release.
> 
> I am quite sure an 5970 + 5870 should be MORE than enough to max it out at 1080p/1200p.


Yeah I think this is a sensible way to go

Thanks kcuestag


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14948848*
> Do you think I should upgrade my GPUs or the ones that i have right now will be sufficient ?


I would say you are good to go


----------



## 006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14949111*
> I would say you are good to go


I will upgrade when the 7xxx series cards come out.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;14949167*
> I will upgrade when the 7xxx series cards come out.


that I can understand but you got some serious tri firing horse power going on now


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;14949191*
> that I can understand but you got some serious *tri firing horse power* going on now


I lol'd


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14948484*
> the pc version is ready, were waiting on the dam consoles


Correction,we are waiting on Sony now!

Microsoft ready with BF3 BETA

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1424781-microsoft-ready-bf3-beta.html#post19876284

http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.planete-battlefield.fr%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D518%26t%3D5297&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8

Hurry up sony!!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14949309*
> Correction,we are waiting on Sony now!
> 
> Microsoft ready with BF3 BETA
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1424781-microsoft-ready-bf3-beta.html#post19876284
> 
> http://translate.google.com/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.planete-battlefield.fr%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D518%26t%3D5297&sl=fr&tl=en&hl=&ie=UTF-8
> 
> Hurry up sony!!


Sony, I am disappoint.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I got two 6950's 2gb for this. I hope i'm good to go at 2048x1152!

This game is going to be so awesome! Can't wait... Hurry up Sony! I need this YESTERDAY!


----------



## calibrah

I wonder how much they are going to charge for the 4 bf2 maps in the DLC.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14949213*
> I lol'd


i did as well, and having not been on OCN all day i as usual read all the pages i missed about 12 =/. anyways kcuestag i no see picturezzzz in ur post =/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah;14949489*
> I wonder how much they are going to charge for the 4 bf2 maps in the DLC.


if you preorder they are free, otherwise my guess is about $15


----------



## Higgins

We would get the beta the weekend i'm going to visit my girlfriend.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah;14949489*
> I wonder how much they are going to charge for the 4 bf2 maps in the DLC.


Probably the same as they did for BFBC2:VIETNAM,so why not just pre-order the game to get them for free!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14949508*
> We would get the beta the weekend i'm going to visit my girlfriend.


In Soviet Russia, girlfriend visit you!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14949508*
> We would get the beta the weekend i'm going to visit my girlfriend.


Yeah man, I went to the beach during the alpha... Not cool.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14949558*
> Yeah man, I went to the beach during the alpha... Not cool.


dam, how long did you spend at the beach...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14949566*
> dam, how long did you spend at the beach...


Haha all I know is I got home, checked my e-mail and raged once I saw it had concluded. I think it was a good trip though haha.


----------



## Tobuk

So does anyone know if the conquest maps will have different sizes, like they did in BF2?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;14949558*
> Yeah man, I went to the beach during the alpha... Not cool.


Likely I'll be going to the beach house during Beta too. I'll be taking my PC with me


----------



## Zackcy

Enjoying BC2 far more on the Xbox then PC............:/


----------



## micro5797

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14950398*
> Enjoying BC2 far more on the Xbox then PC............:/


Why is that?
(Serious Question)

Or has this been covered in a different topic?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14950398*
> Enjoying BC2 far more on the Xbox then PC............:/












I Seriously suggest finding a good ping server that advertises vent and jump in and SOCIALIZE. Game is way better when playing with buddys.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797;14950501*
> Why is that?
> (Serious Question)


Console players arn't very good? (Trust me I'm a convert)


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I find myself getting really anxious lately knowing the beta is ever so close to being released.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I find myself getting really anxious lately knowing the beta is ever so close to being released.


I've never checked news every day just for a beta of a game








FU DICE lol


----------



## Zackcy

3000 ticket 24/7 Heavy Metal/Atacama Desert Conquest hardcore.

There. Everything I hate about the game other than the players.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Does anyone know if BF3 will have theatre mode?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


You're thinking of the wrong code. The BIRTHDAY coupon code works with BF3. The EA Gun Club code doesn't.


I signed up for the gun club a couple weeks ago and called EA for the code. They also told me that the code doesn't work on preorders but I tried it anyway and it worked. 
Though even though the code worked and the discount is in my statement, since you're not charged until release I'm just crossing my fingers that the code isn't rejected once charged.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*


I signed up for the gun club a couple weeks ago and called EA for the code. They also told me that the code doesn't work on preorders but I tried it anyway and it worked. 
Though even though the code worked and the discount is in my statement, since you're not charged until release I'm just crossing my fingers that the code isn't rejected once charged.


what you talking bout willis; not charged until release? you must not be using origin..


----------



## dade_kash_xD

BS! I got charged the full 59.99 when I preordered on Origin right away!


----------



## Russ369

Really? I pre-ordered with Origin and I still haven't been charged...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


Really? I pre-ordered with Origin and I still haven't been charged...


i got charged right away also, idk something is up with u guys preorder...


----------



## dazedfive

I was charged right away when I preordered on origin too.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I preordered from gamestop just because I like going to midnight launches with my friends.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i got charged right away also, idk something is up with u guys preorder...


Did you pay with Paypal?


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


3000 ticket 24/7 Heavy Metal/Atacama Desert Conquest hardcore.

There. Everything I hate about the game other than the players.


haha those are usually the servers i join, with or without hardcore though.
was fun playing 1 match in 3 hours and just watch things go back and forth.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


haha those are usually the servers i join, with or without hardcore though.
was fun playing 1 match in 3 hours and just watch things go back and forth.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


In Soviet Russia, girlfriend visit you!


She's visited me twice already.

Seriously not a good time for me to be gaming for hours with homework and everything. Stupid education and future employment!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*












Good way to get points to rank up...

The 7kills in a match badge shows up a fair bit!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Non-watermarked:


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *006*


Do you think I should upgrade my GPUs or the ones that i have right now will be sufficient ?


Are you on crack or making a joke? Clearly a joke considering the GPU's you have.

DICE would not put this game out of so many peoples reach by making it that hard to run.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Are you on crack or making a joke? Clearly a joke considering the GPU's you have.

DICE would not put this game out of so many peoples reach by making it that hard to run.


Actually they would and should. Future proofing the game by making it very graphics intense like Crysis was is a good strategy so that it doesn't feel old in 2-3 years. You don't have to play the game on high. This IS the PC market after all.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Actually they would and should. Future proofing the game by making it very graphics intense like Crysis was is a good strategy so that it doesn't feel old in 2-3 years. You don't have to play the game on high. This IS the PC market after all.


the PC market is also the market that has thousands of people still playing games that are 10+ years old.
so making it less graphically intense, while still looking awesome, and also making it scaleable, while providing an awesome game that can last through people who dont worry to much about perfect graphics....will be far better for the PC market as a whole, not to mention their fan base


----------



## Elite-

Does anyone know if Newegg will give out a beta code if I preordered BF3 with them? Also this would be for 360 and not PC.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Unfortunately, you're going to be disappointed if you're only able to play games 10+ years old when you see the recommended system specs. There's a reason they keep saying you're probably going to have to upgrade your system to play BF3. They're not shy about it at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elite-*


Does anyone know if Newegg will give out a beta code if I preordered BF3 with them? Also this would be for 360 and not PC.


Nope. You have to wait 2 days for the open-beta. http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...e-order-offers


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Screw that! Give me insane freaking graphics, physics, animations, textures, and maximize all the features of DX11 to the max! If my rig can't play it at max detail, then I will be happy as hell to buy whatever I need to get me there!


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Screw that! Give me insane freaking graphics, physics, animations, textures, and maximize all the features of DX11 to the max! If my rig can't play it at max detail, then I will be happy as hell to buy whatever I need to get me there!


Amen.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Screw that! Give me insane freaking graphics, physics, animations, textures, and maximize all the features of DX11 to the max! If my rig can't play it at max detail, then I will be happy as hell to buy whatever I need to get me there!


They already said no reasonably affordable PC can completely max this game at high resolutions, so start buyin'.


----------



## Stikes

Wanted to post this here because my GPU's are getting hot even with BFBC2:
My GTX 460's Were getting a little warm due to my Audigy 2 being slid into what little air intake they had so I decided to cut out a portion of my case's side window and install a small fan. I don't have many tools so I basically made small breaks until the fan would fit where I wanted it then taped it into place with Packing tape. It turned out well and looks pretty damn sexy.

*ACTION SHOTS! *



















I did this because I'm grabbing a new case and such soon anyway, so this works for now


----------



## Vorgier

Hahahaha.

I actually had to use some tape on my case too since my 212 wouldn't fit unless I took the side fan off, so I had to tape the grate on.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Actually they would and should. Future proofing the game by making it very graphics intense like Crysis was is a good strategy so that it doesn't feel old in 2-3 years. You don't have to play the game on high. This IS the PC market after all.


this. crysis is still use as a benchmark today.
but i don't think it should be THAT heavy (crysis required 8800 ultras in tri sli which cost $1500 for smooth 1080p)
i think maxing out a 580/6970 at 1080p without AA and getting 50fps is intensive enoug.h.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


They already said no reasonably affordable PC can completely max this game at high resolutions, so start buyin'.


It will be an honor if this game could actually put my rig to the test. Cripple me PC oh' BF3! Make me HAVE TO BUY i7 Ivy Bridge and Dual 7970's XD!!!!


----------



## james8

btw those screenshots on page 989 are awesome! i especially like the 4th one. the particles look so realistic


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


this. crysis is still use as a benchmark today.
but i don't think it should be THAT heavy (crysis required 8800 ultras in tri sli which cost $1500 for smooth 1080p)
i think maxing out a 580/6970 at 1080p without AA and getting 50fps is intensive enoug.h.


I just hope I can see what I'm shooting at, or what is shooting at me, without having to drop coin on another 570.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


I just hope I can see what I'm shooting at, or what is shooting at me, without having to drop coin on another 570.


Trust me, you'll be fine.


----------



## Clawbog

Almost 10,000 posts in this thread and the game isn't even released yet. I want beta now. =\\


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


It will be an honor if this game could actually put my rig to the test. Cripple me PC oh' BF3! Make me HAVE TO BUY i7 Ivy Bridge and Dual 7970's XD!!!!


Lol of course it will put your rig "too the test"

That is, if your intending on playing it with everything maxed out...

I highly doubt my rig will max it out. I cant even max out witcher 2.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Witcher 2 is a different engine however.

Point being, I was getting 60fps on the Alpha with my 260. Unoptimized release, destruction off, didn't matter. Frostbite 2 may not stress your cpu as hard as you think it will. Unless of course, you want AA.









.02

CCC


----------



## T3beatz

Of course they (They being one guy from what I've saw) can say you'll be safe running Dual GTX 580's, you probably will... but that doesn't mean that that is what you will need to run the game. Both GPU's might only be running at 60% load.

I can say you'll be safe running Crysis 2 at MAX settings all updates DX11 and Texture pack, with Dual GTX 580's... is that not true??

But I can also run that game with those same settings on my Xfired 6870's with over 50FPS... perfectly acceptable. With GTX 580s the FPS might be 80-90FPS... my monitor cant keep up anywho...

Also as yo guys know, they can release updated graphics packages for games, so if the graphics are awesome today the can still be awesome tomorrow...


----------



## Yukss

I need the beta now, i hate dice already, we deserve at least the release date


----------



## olliiee

I want to hate Dice and say its their fault, they should tell us a date etc..

But the fact is they don't know. If they say it will be this weekend and it gets delayed, there will be an uprising, hell hath no fury compared to BF3 fans when they don't get their beta the day it was promised.


----------



## dezahp

I would like to hopefully play everything on maxed. Do you guys think I should go trifire and get another 5830(not sure how much of a different that would make) or sell the 5830s and get 2 6950s?


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Actually they would and should. Future proofing the game by making it very graphics intense like Crysis was is a good strategy so that it doesn't feel old in 2-3 years. You don't have to play the game on high. This IS the PC market after all.


Don't get me wrong my friend, i'm all up for BF3 being ridiculously hard to run, I'd actually prefer it, would finally make my GPU's get up and do some work. But I was referring mainly to the guy with a 5970 tri-firing with another card questioning his ability to play BF3 lol, that's more than enough power to go moon and back.


----------



## T3beatz

first answer, wait and see...

second answer, yes, sell them and get 2gb versions of the 6950...









third answer, do as the guy before and wait for the 7000 series to drop...


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I would like to hopefully play everything on maxed. Do you guys think I should go trifire and get another 5830(not sure how much of a different that would make) or sell the 5830s and get 2 6950s?


you'll be better off with 6000 series. they scale much better


----------



## dezahp

Guess I'll be waiting for the 7000's to come out and get the 69xx's when they're actually affordable for me.


----------



## glycerin256

8 minutes til BF3 beta details? we shall see!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


8 minutes til BF3 beta details? we shall see!


Is there some announcement happening or are you just trolling?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


8 minutes til BF3 beta details? we shall see!


what is the current time and date where you are?


----------



## Mr. 13

it should be in about 1 minute... come on now


----------



## glycerin256

2359 15Sept2011 Eastern Standard Time

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=221109771280061 HERE for proof


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Is there some announcement happening or are you just trolling?


yeah, there should be something going on over in Tokyo


----------



## dezahp

uh oh post 10,000 coming up...and dteg is nowhere to be found lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Was this supposed to be the G4 announcement?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Was this supposed to be the G4 announcement?


Some GT TV thing.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Was this supposed to be the G4 announcement?


yeah it's supposed to be


----------



## glycerin256

unknown, I don't have any TV service, you you all will have to tell me.


----------



## jacobrjett

bf3 looks awesome


----------



## glycerin256

DING DING DING CHECK IT

http://www.seeon.tv/view/17604/Spike


----------



## glycerin256

go watch now, click the link OMG


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


DING DING DING CHECK IT

http://www.seeon.tv/view/17604/Spike


YESSSSSSSSSSSS. I heard about this site but forgot the name... Thanks for link.


----------



## Ishinomori

ADSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!

gah


----------



## glycerin256

no new info yet guys, seems all recycled so far. i'm typing this as it's in commercial.


----------



## Mr. 13

Stupid Ads. Now I remember why I don't watch TV


----------



## jetpuck73

They said nothing about the beta!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## glycerin256

SO MANY ADS! I remember now why I don't get TV service. like 8 in a row now!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


Stupid Ads. Now I remember why I don't watch TV


So far its all ads. *** is this.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


uh oh post 10,000 coming up...and dteg is nowhere to be found lol


you wanna bet?


----------



## glycerin256

WHAT?!?!? assassins creed BS. i guess there is nothing guys, sorry.


----------



## doomlord52

Yep, AC crap no one cares about. I saw a little bit about BF3, but I accidentally hit pause rather than un-mute.


----------



## Clawbog

There better be more BF3 info coming up..


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


WHAT?!?!? assassins creed BS. i guess there is nothing guys, sorry.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Yep, AC crap no one cares about. I saw a little bit about BF3, but I accidentally hit pause rather than un-mute.


izumad? this is literally the first time i''ve ever wanted to slap someone on OCN


----------



## glycerin256

im gonna keep watching, so ill keep you guys posted through the end of the show.

EDIT: why do you want to slap me>?


----------



## doomlord52

Lol its like 3 minutes of the show and then 10 minutes of ads. really, what the hell?


----------



## labbu63

i have a feeling im going to miss post 9999 also whats going on the g4 tv thing


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you wanna bet?


hahaha :]


----------



## dteg

come on, lets do these last 5 pages, i've got an 8am class and its almost 12:30 am


----------



## labbu63

dang dteg you really want that post dont you


----------



## T3beatz

I'm telling you Dteg there are Ninjas....


----------



## dteg

honestly, i REALLY want that post, but i'm not going to lose more than 1hour sleep over it, tomorrow is going to be a long day for me...

@t3 i'm not afraid to kill a ninja


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


honestly, i REALLY want that post, but i'm not going to lose more than 1hour sleep over it, tomorrow is going to be a long day for me...


----------



## doomlord52

Looks like the stream just went offline. Damn. Who has a TV?


----------



## Liquidpain

Hey folks, what is the general consensus of origin? Debating on if I should get it or not. Keep in mind that I don't even have steam yet. lol


----------



## Clawbog

No TV here... relying on that stream.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I heard I was supposed to "butthurt" someone.









I am more ok with a slightly offtopic/hangoutish mood in this thread than kcuestag, but he is also a mod.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm fine with this, just make sure you guys keep it clean, okay?











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*












what now?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what now?










Oh god.

lol...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Oh god.

lol...


lol







<3


----------



## Clawbog

Sooo, time to spam 4 pages?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Sooo, time to spam 4 pages?


it looks like it right so did the g4 broadcast say anything about beta guys?


----------



## T3beatz

I'm not saying I'm a ninja...

I could care less about the post, I'm more concerned with ladies, and life... this thread is just a pit stop every once and a while, while I'm in between them both.

BF3 will be my next stop.


----------



## dteg

28 people viewing this thread17 of which are members if i go to sleep now i'll never get it. spam the 4 pages but do it with stuff that's at least partially relevant







what's going on with that g4 stream


----------



## Clawbog

lols, No new BF3 info yet.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


it looks like it right so did the g4 broadcast say anything about beta guys?


It's GTTV aka Spike, not G4, and I don't know why people were expecting a beta date out of this. lol


----------



## Clawbog

Oh wow... This whole show was just an advertised for Gamestop's pre-order deals.

I wanna rage now.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


It's GTTV aka Spike, not G4, and I don't know why people were expecting a beta date out of this. lol


This.


----------



## INeedANewPC

How could I have missed this... At least we know the beta will be open after the 2 day early access.

Source: Obviously origin store


----------



## glycerin256

Stream is shut off. NO NEW INFO, ALL GAMESTOP AD.

look elsewhere for your BF3 fix, nothing to see here. (until tomorrow for the Guillotine gameplay)


----------



## labbu63

guys just a question does tigerdirect usually hold paypal payments? i ordered my 2500k and P8P67 Pro today with a H80 and a Crucial m4 64gb and im hoping to get them before the beta.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys just a question does tigerdirect usually hold paypal payments? i ordered my 2500k and P8P67 Pro today with a H80 and a Crucial m4 64gb and im hoping to get them before the beta.


Not usually. Paypal usually approves the funds.


----------



## jacobrjett

this thread is exploding right now


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Not usually. Paypal usually approves the funds.


ok because tiger put my stuff on hold or something but it comes up as processing on paypal


----------



## theturbofd

Should I get another 480 for this ?


----------



## jacobrjett

bump


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


ok because tiger put my stuff on hold or something but it comes up as processing on paypal


afaik paypal approves it, and then if the funds aren't IN paypal it sends a request to your bank account or w.e u have linked to the paypal account


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i guess its useless to remind people i called dibs 600 pages ago?










LOL told ya!


----------



## Clawbog

Guy's, guess what?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Should I get another 480 for this ?


you should ask later, everyones going for post 10,000 right now


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


you should ask later, everyones going for post 10,000 right now


This is certainly no time for questions...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clawbog*


this is certainly no time for questions...


rofl!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i guess its useless to remind people i called dibs 600 pages ago?










Is this some kind obsessive thing you have? You do it quite a lot. Like, people care or something.


----------



## doomlord52

Well we're now on page 999. This should be fun.

Also a 2nd 480 could be useful, but wait for the beta first.


----------



## dteg

lmao, kcuestag is prolly gonna come in here tomorrow, delete half these posts and then all of us who are on now miss it =/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Is this some kind obsessive thing you have? You do it quite a lot. Like, people care or something.


idc if people care, its something i want for ME, my personal goal. i see no problem with that


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


afaik paypal approves it, and then if the funds aren't IN paypal it sends a request to your bank account or w.e u have linked to the paypal account


oh ok i swear i am never going to buy stuff from tigerdirect i called them yesterday for a price match got some guy who could barely speak english who said i couldnt price match call today and they say they can they are just irritating me now


----------



## Clawbog

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 40 (22 members and 18 guests)
Clawbog, 006, Anonymous305, Blackops_2, DBEAU, dezahp, doomlord52, dteg, glycerin256, Hawk777th, hellboy_101, INeedANewPC, jacobrjett, james8, labbu63, Lazloisdavrock, Liquidpain, phantomgrave, RocketMan09, ShaneS429, T3beatz, Vorgier

Just quit, you stand no chance.


----------



## Liquidpain

inb410000th post


----------



## doomlord52

No, whats going to happen is that either:

a. someone will get post 10k by accident
b. we'll all get temp-banned for spamming


----------



## doomlord52

Well, the question is; will the beta start on the 16th, the 20th, or some other day? Those are the two rumored days.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


can we at least TRY to keep it ontopic lmao?

edit: i'm sorry but could the person that got 10,000 not be someone posting in this thread for the FIRST time? that's just wrong


butthurt much?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


LOL Says you.

Irony.


look back over all the pages, i said lets spam it but keep it on topic.

i'm disappointed but i'm more pissed by the fact that i've never even seen hellboy post in this thread before. i'd rather it have been you of all people =/


----------



## T3beatz

LOL, sorry Dteg... Ninjas...


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


I call shenanigans.


I timed it. I counted down 5 seconds from 9995 and got it. It's ok.

But on topic. I would have liked 64 players on more then rush. Some crazy 64 player hardcore TDM

I may also point out that it's just a post number. Oh and I've been lurking reading for a long time. No need for any name calling now.


----------



## dezahp

Oh my jesus kcuestag is going to own all of you guys lol


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


I timed it. I counted down 5 seconds from 9995 and got it. It's ok.

But on topic. I would have liked 64 players on more then rush. Some crazy 64 player hardcore TDM


Wait... 64 players is only on rush?


----------



## Liquidpain

Is Origin cool guys or should I hold off?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Is Origin cool guys or should I hold off?


What do you mean? As in preordering from Origin?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Is Origin cool guys or should I hold off?


I say go for it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


LOL, sorry Dteg... Ninjas...


lol, didn't hurt as much as i thought it would. i was expecting to be OVERLY upset. anyways i missed it so now it really is time to cry myself to sleep


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Wait... 64 players is only on rush?


No, its also in conquest. 32-conquest would be dumb on PC, considering its THE classic BF mode.


----------



## Hawk777th

I got mine from Origin. Works fine for me and you dont need the client to launch the game.


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Wait... 64 players is only on rush?


Yep. The information was released today or yesterday. It's the only mode that will support it. TDM is 24 players.

I'm hoping an update changes that. But all 14 maps are for all modes.


----------



## Clawbog

I pre-ordered it on Origin, seems fine to me.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Is Origin cool guys or should I hold off?


Sure, if you want to hold off _forever_.

Why wouldn't it be "cool"?


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


What do you mean? As in preordering from Origin?


Yea, as in installing it on my computer to play BF3.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol, didn't hurt as much as i thought it would. i was expecting to be OVERLY upset. anyways i missed it so now it really is time to cry myself to sleep










By calling dibs on the post you probably made more then half those people decide to go for it to and made it harder for yourself lol


----------



## T3beatz

origin is your best bet... Hence the name Origin... it's where it all starts.

its an EA game. EA is origin.

Good name.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I just took the 25th of October through November 1st off at work also bought enough Monster Energy Drinks to last me through my vacation lol.


----------



## theturbofd

Should I get another 480 for this







lol again


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


Yep. The information was released today or yesterday. It's the only mode that will support it. TDM is 24 players.

I'm hoping an update changes that. But all 14 maps are for all modes.


D: Conquest isn't 64 players?


----------



## Vorgier

Conquest - 64

TDM - 24

Rush - 32

13 Maps.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I just took the 25th of October through November 1st off at work also bought enough Monster Energy Drinks to last me through my vacation lol.


Rofl oh god...unfortunately I don't have that luxury with college.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I just took the 25th of October through November 1st off at work also bought enough Monster Energy Drinks to last me through my vacation lol.


you are 1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Should I get another 480 for this







lol again


wait until the beta and see how it runs on your system before making a decision

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


D: Conquest isn't 64 players?


this is the BF2 sequel conquest *HAS* to have 64 players


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Should I get another 480 for this







lol again


absolutely. you want that TV to be showing spankin BF3 maxed with 8xAA


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

64 player conquest is all I am going to play for a good while.


----------



## Liquidpain

I built the rig in my sig because of this game. lol


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


I built the rig in my sig because of this game. lol


You and me both lmao.


----------



## Ishinomori

What about when kcuestag deletes all the spam... will change the post count numbers!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


You and me both lmao.


you can count me in this too wouldnt have bought my stuff otherwise


----------



## glycerin256

GGRRR!!! it's the 16th, where is the guillotine gameplay footage?!?!


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


You and me both lmao.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


you can count me in this too wouldnt have bought my stuff otherwise


Wheew! I thought I was the only one!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Were gonna see rehab centers open up because of this game.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14953664*
> Were gonna see rehab centers open up because of this game.


LOL, nuh uh!

Awe crap, I am still in the denial stage....


----------



## olliiee

Wow I left this thread, came back and it had advanced 10+ pages, I assumed the BETA was announced...

Unlucky when the past 100 posts are deleted


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;14953664*
> Were gonna see rehab centers open up because of this game.


I stopped playing BFBC2 so my addiction will be able to engage full force when BF3 comes out. I welcome it


----------



## Hawk777th

New BF3 Video.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2011/09/15/battlefield-3-video-emerges-from-tokyo-game-show/


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14953735*
> New BF3 Video.
> 
> ]


I think your gonna have to remove the vid... it's been posted anywayz.

don't kill the messenger, kcuestag made a threat some pages back, I can't find his quote.


----------



## labbu63

guys seems like ill be getting the ssd before the rest of my parts because it got shipped already do you guys think i should wait for the other parts before installing the ssd?


----------



## Tobuk

I just came across this IGN article that was posted tonight.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/119/1194652p1.html

No new video, but an interesting read.
Quote:


> Certainly it seems to be how DICE intends on differentiating Battlefield 3's campaign from Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3's: Battlefield 3 is trying to deliver the authentic experience of being a soldier and the more deliberate pacing to each conflict that comes with it, whereas Modern Warfare 3 is like getting into the passenger seat with a coked up Charlie Sheen at the wheel - it's got one speed: go.


----------



## jacobrjett

I made this because I was bored. Im not a hater but I thought it would be funny


----------



## Amhro

guys, do you think, with my hd 4850, i will be able to run bf3 on ultra high or only high???


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14954850*
> guys, do you think, with my hd 4850, i will be able to run bf3 on ultra high or only high???


are you trolling?

We dont know at the moment, but you might be alright on medium ish settings on smaller maps at my guess, I wouldnt count on it though

This thread might be kind of depressing for you
http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1079549-4850x2-battlefield-3-a.html

He has a 4850x2 and he cant run the battlefield alpha smoothly, which was locked too low settings. And thats only on rush as well... I imagine the game will be more optimised upon release though.

I would think if you turned everything on low, you might be able too get away with a smooth framerate at 1080p, but we will know for sure by the end of the month. (If the beta comes out)

Edit: I dont think you will even be able too start the game actually, I heard its DX11 only on windows vista and 7, and if you only have a dx9 compatible card (like your 4850) or operating system like XP your sheet outta luck.

This is going to sound really mean, but I think your system is too outdated to even run the game, let alone hold a smooth framerate at high/very high...


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14954850*
> guys, do you think, with my hd 4850, i will be able to run bf3 on ultra high or only high???


No I don't think you can.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14954850*
> guys, do you think, with my hd 4850, i will be able to run bf3 on ultra high or only high???


Two generations behind... I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14954857*
> are you trolling?


Either that or he is high or ultra high himself.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14954857*
> are you trolling?
> 
> We dont know at the moment, but you might be alright on medium ish settings on smaller maps at my guess, I wouldnt count on it though
> 
> This thread might be kind of depressing for you
> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1079549-4850x2-battlefield-3-a.html
> 
> He has a 4850x2 and he cant run the battlefield alpha smoothly, which was locked too low settings. And thats only on rush as well... I imagine the game will be more optimised upon release though.
> 
> I would think if you turned everything on low, you might be able too get away with a smooth framerate at 1080p, but we will know for sure by the end of the month. (If the beta comes out)
> 
> Edit: I dont think you will even be able too start the game actually, I heard its DX11 only on windows vista and 7, and if you only have a dx9 compatible card (like your 4850) or operating system like XP your sheet outta luck.


nop, "ultra high or high" was just a joke, i will be happy if i will be able to run it lol
well i will _maybe_ upgrade to 6870, but dunno if my cpu wont bottleneck it, lets hope not
ty for that thread, going to read it


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14954921*
> nop, "ultra high or high" was just a joke, i will be happy if i will be able to run it lol
> well i will _maybe_ upgrade to 6870, but dunno if my cpu wont bottleneck it, lets hope not
> ty for that thread, going to read it


Oh ok.









You need to get a DX11 compatible video card too play it.

As usual, anyone on here would recommend you get the best cards even if they are out of your pricerange (sometimes I think this site should be called overkill.net not overclock.net) but if your happy too run games on low settings you should get the 6870 or a gtx 560 ti or something. I reckon it will still look spectacular on medium settings considering how amazing they have gotten the ps3 version too look!

I dont think your cpu will bottleneck a 6870 or a 560 ti or something, because the game is going to be 4 core optimised


----------



## Amhro

oh thats good, thanks

btw my 4850 is dx10, so i should be able to run bf3


----------



## Athorne

I dont think the 6870/GTX560Ti will run the game only on low to medium settings


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;14954919*
> Either that or he is high or ultra high himself.


Excellent!


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Athorne;14954956*
> I dont think the 6870/GTX560Ti will run the game only on low to medium settings


I think on medium settings they might be able too hold 60fps at 1080p.

Remember thats a resolution with more then twice as many unique pixels as the ps3 version, running twice the framerate.


----------



## T3beatz

Low settings on a 6870 or 560 TI?? I think you should be able to get medium settings with those no problems...

We shall see, I think people are giving this game more credit than is due... The egg is not even hatched yet.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14954857*
> Edit: I dont think you will even be able too start the game actually, I heard its DX11 only on windows vista and 7, and if you only have a dx9 compatible card (like your 4850) or operating system like XP your sheet outta luck.


It's DX10 and 4850 is 10.1 not 9.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14955005*
> It's DX10 and 4850 is 10.1 not 9.


Ok. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Ishinomori

No word on BETA?


----------



## garadex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14955473*
> No word on BETA?


Not yet good news is a new trailer should be released today


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;14955473*
> No word on BETA?


It's ready to be released but sony and microsoft need to allow it's release on the consoles. So DICE have chosen to wait so that there's a synchronized release.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14955552*
> It's ready to be released but sony and microsoft need to allow it's release on the consoles. So DICE have chosen to wait so that there's a synchronized release.


The original BF came out for PC.
Why not just let the ready platform release?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm also part of the club that specifically built my rig to be Crysis 2 and BF3 ready!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys don't make please only talk about bf3 and not about who will be the first one to reach 10000th post...


----------



## Yukss

Stupids consoles.... I need the beta now....


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;14955575*
> The original BF came out for PC.
> Why not just let the ready platform release?


Probably wouldn't go too well with the console people. They already feel that DICE are brown-nosing the PC community, since they're not used to seeing developers take use of the PC primarily.

Console people are immature mostly. I've first handily have experienced what they can be like, so I don't blame DICE for this move at all.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;14955875*
> Probably wouldn't go too well with the console people.


This. Especially if you take console people to mean Sony and Microsoft. If the PC beta launched and was awesome, all it does is make the consoles look bad. I doubt DICE want to irritate the console makers if they can avoid it, especially when BF3 is already clearly inferior on consoles.


----------



## dteg

i don't like consoles or console gamers. i'll admit some games can be better on console and about 1% of their community isn't actually annoying; but in general i hate em all. never really thought of myself as one of those PC elitist kind of people but i'm slowly getting there..


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14956054*
> i don't like consoles or console gamers. i'll admit some games can be better on console and about 1% of their community isn't actually annoying; but in general i hate em all. never really thought of myself as one of those PC elitist kind of people but i'm slowly getting there..


Not all console gamers are as bad as they have been made out to be. Im both PC and PS3 and have friends on consoles who just cant afford the PC gear......why the hate on them? Stereotyping much?

Back on topic....BF3.


----------



## jacobrjett

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gylo7Ak6z3Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gylo7Ak6z3Y"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gylo7Ak6z3Y[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14956054*
> i don't like consoles or console gamers. i'll admit some games can be better on console and about *1% of their community isn't actually annoying*; but in general i hate em all. never really thought of myself as one of those PC elitist kind of people but i'm slowly getting there..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;14956084*
> Not all console gamers are as bad as they have been made out to be. Im both PC and PS3 and have friends on consoles who just cant afford the PC gear......why the hate on them? Stereotyping much?
> 
> Back on topic....BF3.


guess you missed that part, and the reason the BF3 beta isn't out is because of the consoles, i wouldn't say we are off topic


----------



## furmark

honestly i think dice will get paid off console sales and i want them to get paid for such a nice game , then make me another









what i mean by get paid is make alot more of them sales .


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14956100*
> guess you missed that part, and the reason the BF3 beta isn't out is because of the consoles, i wouldn't say we are off topic


I didnt miss it, 10% and i would agree. I know most of the console gamers dont understand PC and are massively rude about it at times. The beta should just be released on any platform at any time its ready and gamers should just deal with it. Its not life or death and the full game is out in just over a month.

What if the shoe was on the other foot and the consoles were waiting on the PC? Would be a different story in this thread right now.


----------



## hydropwnics

ummmmmmmm where is da beta? Not gonna lie I bought a copy of BF2 which i received last night just to practice flying planes with my joystick and it was outstanding.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14956095*
> (youtube - 1942 theme)


Gotta say, I've been listening to that piece of epicness a lot recently, I really would love it in BF3 too









Ahh, the nostalgia.


----------



## Stikes

You guys see all the dummys trying to be smart and "figure out" what it takes to run BF3 @ 60 FPS on single and triple monitors? HAHAHA

Seriously.

Beta isn't even out yet.

When will they know what will run BF3 @ 60 FPS on MAX graphics?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14956386*
> You guys see all the dummys trying to be smart and "figure out" what it takes to run BF3 @ 60 FPS on single and triple monitors? HAHAHA
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Beta isn't even out yet.
> 
> When will they know what will run BF3 @ 60 FPS on MAX graphics?


lol lune posted this early with a bunch of other pics maybe 10-20 pages ago, you should check them out they are all funny


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14956520*
> lol lune posted this early with a bunch of other pics maybe 10-20 pages ago, you should check them out they are all funny


BF3 UK forums has them all, new ones everyday. It keeps me sane.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14956559*
> BF3 UK forums has them all, new ones everyday. It keeps me sane.


links pl0x


----------



## Addictedtokaos

ANyone else thought Back to Karkand was gonna be inlcuded day 1 with launch?

http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/132?ch=1

go to about 4:30. "Access to DLC (back to karkand) that will be coming out *later this year*..."


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14956643*
> ANyone else thought Back to Karkand was gonna be inlcuded day 1 with launch?
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/132?ch=1
> 
> go to about 4:30. "Access to DLC (back to karkand) that will be coming out *later this year*..."


***....


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14956643*
> ANyone else thought Back to Karkand was gonna be inlcuded day 1 with launch?
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/132?ch=1
> 
> go to about 4:30. "Access to DLC (back to karkand) that will be coming out *later this year*..."


Didn't use google? Or look @ any bf3 info?

karkand bf3 dlc

ps: Epic BF3 guy Photoshop thread

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1422996-where-battlefield-guy-photoshop.html


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14956643*
> ANyone else thought Back to Karkand was gonna be inlcuded day 1 with launch?
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/132?ch=1
> 
> go to about 4:30. "Access to DLC (back to karkand) that will be coming out *later this year*..."


I thought they made it pretty clear that Karkand would be released later and the deal was the pre-orders would get it free.

Did you think they would have for-pay DLC on launch day?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14953521*
> origin is your best bet... Hence the name Origin... it's where it all starts.
> 
> its an EA game. EA is origin.
> 
> Good name.


Post #10,000, dteg missed it.


----------



## Yukss

this waiting is killing us slowly...!


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14956643*
> ANyone else thought Back to Karkand was gonna be inlcuded day 1 with launch?
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/episode/gametrailers-tv/132?ch=1
> 
> go to about 4:30. "Access to DLC (back to karkand) that will be coming out *later this year*..."


Nah they announced that when they first announced Karkand. It was never coming out with the game.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14956728*
> Didn't use google? Or look @ any bf3 info?
> 
> karkand bf3 dlc
> 
> ps: Epic BF3 guy Photoshop thread
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1422996-where-battlefield-guy-photoshop.html


hahhaa that thread is amazing


----------



## j2thearrin

hahaha so last night i was on my 360 doin some stuff while waiting for BF3 beta on PC. Scrolling through the xbox announcements banner I see something for Gears of War 3. I only stopped cause im interested in this game as more of a "casual" replacement until BF3, but the real Lulz were had when underneath the Gears 3 announcement it read "Gears of War 3: most anticipated game of 2011."









yeah. right. good try though


----------



## Saizer

Im gonna get the limited edition just for strike at karekand


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14956815*
> Post #10,000, dteg missed it.


they were about 40 trolls in this thread trying to steal it, i got 10,005 but then 5entinel came in and deleted about 3 pages worth of posts...the guy that originally got it doesn't even post in this thread he just "lurks", that annoyed me more than anything else.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Still no Operation Guillotine vid? :sadface:

EDIT: It would be beyond awesome if at the end of the video they revealed the date for the Beta.


----------



## glycerin256

Beatz got 10000th post. (as of the time I post this)

But what I want to know is where is the Operation Guillotine footage that was supposed to be continued today!?!?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14957491*
> Still no Operation Guillotine vid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It would be beyond awesome if at the end of the video they *revealed the Beta*.


fixed


----------



## Athorne

This would be really awesome o.o


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14957491*
> Still no Operation Guillotine vid? :sadface:
> 
> EDIT: It would be beyond awesome if at the end of the video they revealed the date for the Beta.


lol. i hope the same
my 4850 cant wait to die!


----------



## Vorgier

It's still too early in the day for a release. Give it about 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14957680*
> It's still too early in the day for a release. Give it about 3 or 4 hours.


Ehh nope, all the Fault Line videos were released before noon ET.

Can't remember the Caspian Border one....


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14957707*
> Ehh nope, all the Fault Line videos were released before noon ET.
> 
> Can't remember the Caspian Border one....


Caspian border was released to the internet minutes after the Gamescom Press coverage that was available live. I dont know what time it was though. i think it was around 5 pm ish


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;14957809*
> Caspian border was released to the internet minutes after the Gamescom Press coverage that was available live. I dont know what time it was though. i think it was around 5 pm ish


Hmm I don't think it was that late though.

I clearly remember downloading the 1080p .mov during my lunch break (1-2pm)...


----------



## hydropwnics

ima be so pumped if it comes out today, will make for a magnificent weekend


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14957834*
> Hmm I don't think it was that late though.
> 
> I clearly remember downloading the 1080p .mov during my lunch break (1-2pm)...


i have no idea when. i watched alot of things during Gamescom so im just shootin off the top of my head. Unless you live in Europe which would make more sense cause im referring to 5pm EST but im still probably wrong


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14957549*
> Beatz got 10000th post. (as of the time I post this)
> 
> But what I want to know is where is the Operation Guillotine footage that was supposed to be continued today!?!?


Didn't even try to... lol







I just wanted to see if Deteg would.

I think it's getting time to preorder today, that's a sign.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14957680*
> It's still too early in the day for a release. Give it about 3 or 4 hours.


I most of the BF3 vidoes where launch before 12:00 EST. I remember the Caspian border one was too. Was watching live stream from gamescom at like 10:00 EST.

I hope they give us some beta info today, my rig wants to play some more BF3! The alpha left it blue ball ;p


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14957549*
> Beatz got 10000th post. (as of the time I post this)
> 
> But what I want to know is where is the Operation Guillotine footage that was supposed to be continued today!?!?


It was a troll announcement. Operation Guillotine 2 is actually the start of the Beta phase.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14958641*
> It was a troll announcement. Operation Guillotine 2 is actually the start of the Beta phase.


Uh, so am I going to be able to play the beta today?

(haven't been following this thread)


----------



## [email protected]

No you are not.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I have never followed a thread or a video game so much. Let alone over a Beta of the game! Hopefully announcements will come out today on the Beta.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14959093*
> I have never followed a thread or a video game so much. Let alone over a Beta of the game! Hopefully announcements will come out today on the Beta.


same


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14959091*
> No you are not.


Damn. Well the new video is coming out today right? And in that video some beta news may be released?


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14958641*
> It was a troll announcement. Operation Guillotine 2 is actually the start of the Beta phase.


I'm at work right now and I find myself doing less working and moar stalking this BF3 thread. That would be awesome if it was true Stealth Pyros -- it'd be like the briefing you get before you go on one of those virtual rides at an Amusement Park. You're my only hope.


----------



## Zudeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;14959129*
> Damn. Well the new video is coming out today right? And in that video some beta news may be released?


That's the assumption, yea. This is KILLING me. I want to spend my friday at home with my exhausted 5870 trudging through a Rush map or holding a point down in Conquest.

Somebody -- push the red button. Give the green light ffs.

Oh yeah -- JETS.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zudeo;14959147*
> That's the assumption, yea. This is KILLING me. I want to spend my friday at home with my exhausted 5870 trudging through a Rush map or holding a point down in Conquest.
> 
> Somebody -- push the red button. Give the green light ffs.
> 
> Oh yeah -- JETS.


Haha yeah man, it's Friday and I need something to do this weekend.


----------



## [email protected]

I know.. i was hoping to wake up and realize the beta is out this Friday but no go. Maybe Sunday is the day and if not then i suppose it'll be the end of Sept, i dunno. I did catch a troll the other day in facebook posting a convo between him and EA support saying the beta would happen on the end of Sept week and i didn't believe him because the only source we would get the beta info is from the developers only.


----------



## theturbofd

I was actually thinking maybe saturday for the 48 hour access then the open starts monday that would make more sense to me but idk lol


----------



## Lhino

I was hoping the trailer would at least be up.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14959578*
> I was hoping the trailer would at least be up.


me too.


----------



## Eagle1337

Beta where are thou

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Say what? still nothing?

hmmmmmmm :fishyfishy:


----------



## MGX1016

Does anyone know if the BETA will feature jets/helis?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;14960070*
> Does anyone know if the BETA will feature jets/helis?


i cant imagine they'd leave them out


----------



## Lune

yes beta will be 64 players / caspian with jets


----------



## JMCB

I keep checking for this beta. The suspense is...boring me. I NEED A GAME TO PLAY!!!!


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


yes beta will be 64 players / caspian with jets


That's what I thought... URG where is this BETA thing


----------



## Pryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


I keep checking for this beta. The suspense is...boring me. I NEED A GAME TO PLAY!!!!


Sept.21 BFBC2 Gets patched. So I would say it might release next Thursday or week after.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pryda;14960189*
> Sept.21 BFBC2 Gets patched. So I would say it might release next Thursday or week after.


I think SEPT 25 would make the most sense as it would be a one month beta.. or so


----------



## Pryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


I think SEPT 25 would make the most sense as it would be a one month beta.. or so










Beta on a sunday?
Mehh, not feeling it


----------



## dteg

i doubt they would ever let the beta run straight through until release day, too many small details to work on etc.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14960237*
> i doubt they would ever let the beta run straight through until release day, too many small details to work on etc.


Maybe it'd run for two weeks but a month before just seems to make the most sense, maybe the 26th then since 25 is Sunday.


----------



## dteg

i know this is the BF3 thread but i just have to post this:









LIKE A BOSS

proving once again the usefulness of snipers, stupid DICE nerfing them


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14960403*
> i know this is the BF3 thread but i just have to post this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE A BOSS
> 
> proving once again the usefulness of snipers, stupid DICE nerfing them


I don't think DICE nerfed sniping. Infact, it'll probably be one of the best sniping games


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i know this is the BF3 thread but i just have to post this:









LIKE A BOSS

proving once again the usefulness of snipers, stupid DICE nerfing them


And yet that never happens in game. All the snipers do is sit at the back of the map not doing anything but taking potshots at people.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;14960426*
> I don't think DICE nerfed sniping. Infact, it'll probably be one of the best sniping games


have you watched the Physical Warefare Package video? i love how the sniper rifle had an epicly BRIGHT glint while UNDERGROUND.

the glint is going to be like 3d spotting snipers. zh1nt0 said as long as you are looking in their direction you can see the glint. not to mention no more wookie suit so blending is harder; it is going to be horrible imo

@nova you've obviously never seen me play =]


----------



## Blackops_2

They didn't nerf sniping they brought it back to BF2 ways. You want one shot realism BF3 isn't for you ARMA is. BF3 is semi realistic in it's own, but the core mechanic is about balance and that was sorely out of place in HC mode with sniping in BC2. Then again they have HC mode in BF3 so you can snipe all you want and have one shot torso kills. I just hope in regular servers they give the ability to take health regen and vehicle regen off.

Fact of the matter is it was too easy to get hits with a sniper rifle on BC2 and coupling that with one shot kills it was ridiculous. And when your spaced out in a map like metro or some in BC2 the only way to combat 3 or 4 snipers is to snipe, which in turn sucks.


----------



## [email protected]

That's what i like about BF3! Harder and semi realistic! Now you can actually hide well but not only that you can easily stop a sniper the right way unless he gets you first that is! You'd have to hold a steady breath to shoot. This my friend is what the military is all about. Nothing compared to what you can currently do in BF 2 Bad Co. LOL. BF 2 Bad Co. is a joke in some ways but fun yes but there's just too much silliness where you can just kill a player with a 1 hit when it should been the head cuz what if someone is wearing bulletproof vests? Finally Dice pushed the limit and tone things down to make everything balanced and not only that, challenged!


----------



## dteg

ask anyone who ever read through the pages of this thread, i snipe ALOT, 95% of the time tbh, and even i don't like the 1 shot torso kills, i actually hate the semi auto and automatic sniper rifles in BC2 as well. sniping is 1 shot 1 kill, if you can't pick the guy off in 1 shot he deserves to pump you full of lead.


----------



## Lune

Great... not EVEN PC

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tSmeI41rmQ&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Amhro

this video sucks, no beta date in the end of that video


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14960541*
> That's what i like about BF3! Harder and semi realistic! Now you can actually hide well but not only that you can easily stop a sniper the right way unless he gets you first that is! You'd have to hold a steady breath to shoot. This my friend is what the military is all about. Nothing compared to what you can currently do in BF 2 Bad Co. LOL. BF 2 Bad Co. is a joke in some ways but fun yes but there's just too much silliness where you can just kill a player with a 1 hit when it should been the head cuz what if someone is wearing bulletproof vests? Finally Dice pushed the limit and tone things down to make everything balanced and not only that, challenged!


I believe sniper bullets go through bullet proof vests depending on the sniper.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14960788*
> I believe sniper bullets go through bullet proof vests depending on the sniper.


this is true, but could you imagine implementing that into a game such as BC2 of BF3? everyone would be using the 50cal to 1 hit kill and it would be completely boring


----------



## glycerin256

No beta info


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14960905*
> No beta info


Wasn't surprised. Not seeing any reason for them to put it in a video showing off SP.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14960788*
> I believe sniper bullets go through bullet proof vests depending on the sniper.


You mean depending on what rifle he is using and the bullet. There are some Sniper rifles in the military that are designed to go through a car door very easily.


----------



## RussianJ

Never going to happen but would love to see a recon cap per side. BC2 was either a recon or engi. Medics were rare and assault nearly non-existing. Pole out of a building an one of 16 snipers kill you. Or a recon camping the chopper. Your pick.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Never going to happen but would love to see a recon cap per side. BC2 was either a recon or engi. Medics were rare and assault nearly non-existing. Pole out of a building an one of 16 snipers kill you. Or a recon camping the chopper. Your pick.


i was SO glad when they removed the VSS (yes i know the VSS is still there, but its no longer a sniper rifle) and the gustav


----------



## [email protected]

Someone mentioned in another BF 3 thread about the beta, mentioning the fact that Microsoft just recently approved the beta, now it leaves Sony. I did ask for the source to be sure it's true. If so.. the beta is CLOSE.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You mean depending on what rifle he is using and the bullet. There are some Sniper rifles in the military that are designed to go through a car door very easily.


ya rifle is what I meant lol you probably thought I mean sniper as in the person shooting


----------



## Hawk777th

The Level 5 vests that our military uses will stop 7.62x51 Ap with the plates and its Level 3 without them. The plates are capable of handling multiple hits and staying intact. So you would need a. 300 win mag or. 338 Lapua or bigger to penetrate them. That wouldn't make for a very fun game online so glad it's not that real.

Glad our troops have such great armor these days its amazing what it can do.


----------



## [email protected]

Am i right or wrong, i know i read this article somewhere, medics now cannot revive players? Is that right? Cuz i think that's awesome.


----------



## dteg

you can CHOOSE not to be revived, which i think is epic


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Am i right or wrong, i know i read this article somewhere, medics now cannot revive players? Is that right? Cuz i think that's awesome.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you can CHOOSE not to be revived, which i think is epic


Correct. When revived you can either press space to accept revive, or choose to die


----------



## Blackops_2

You Tube  



 
Console jet related gameplay. Can't wait for the beta. Looks like they're incorporating that helmet that pilots use in collaboration with the f-18 super hornet. The star wars looking 300,000$ dollar one where you can lock on to anything you look at


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Am i right or wrong, i know i read this article somewhere, medics now cannot revive players? Is that right? Cuz i think that's awesome.


Your neither right nor wrong. There is no "medic" class anymore. Technically at least.

Medic from BC is now Support which has the LMG and ammo packs.

Assault is still assault but now they have the defibs and med packs.

When you are revived you are set into a prone state where you can not move unless you either accept or deny the revive.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE13i...eature=related

Console jet related gameplay. Can't wait for the beta. Looks like they're incorporating that helmet that pilots use in collaboration with the f-18 super hornet. The star wars looking 300,000$ dollar one where you can lock on to anything you look at










Oh, my, god.


----------



## theturbofd

How many of you like the fact that medic and assault are combined now?


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


How many of you like the fact that medic and assault are combined now?


Personally hate it but I know it will make the game overall better with more medical support. I am more upset that spec-ops and sniper was combined.


----------



## doomlord52

I think its much better the 'classic' way. The guy with the HMG is going to be back further, supporting the team, but healing / rezing requires being close to your team. Meanwhile assault was up close with the team, but only did ammo duties.

Switching them means your assault will be able to better help, and the SUPPORT guy will be able to better support.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I like the fact that you will be asked if you want to be revived. Nothing more annoying than dieing three or four times in a row due to ****ty revives.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


How many of you like the fact that medic and assault are combined now?


I like it, that means people can't still at the top of hills or cliffs, and rain down their noob tube the whole match.
Ever watch and kill cam and the guy is just reloading his tube over and over?

Yeah that's done with, since Assault can no longer replenish their own ammo, thankfully.
The player without explosives has the ammo now, which means no class can abuse their explosive weapons.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I like the fact that you will be asked if you want to be revived. Nothing more annoying than dieing three or four times in a row due to ****ty revives.


So long as it's done right. *Imagines a scenario where DICE screwed up the smallest detail that makes the system work horribly* Ughhh. Hopefully there won't be any annoying small bugs in the final launch. For example if you pick to not be revived, will you automatically have the "no revive" option when you die the next time? Hopefully not.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

True, if it's buggy or laggy, it will be worse than the BC2 style. Maybe they could do something like revive, mouse 1, decline revive mouse two, or what ever you bind it to. Hopefully something like that will make it quick like a good revive in BC2, who knows.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


How many of you like the fact that medic and assault are combined now?


I don't at all. Truth be told they should've just stuck with what BF2 had. 7 classes, none overpowered. That way a medic can't have a heavy caliber assault rifle like the G3. BF2's class system was epic, and they claimed they cut classes because they didn't want to cause confusion and it would balance more.. i disagree.


----------



## glycerin256

I think the way the class system is setup with assault/medic and support/ammo will work out well, but only time and A FRIKIN BETA WILL TELL!!!!

RAWRW!!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I think the way the class system is setup with assault/medic and support/ammo will work out well, but only time and A FRIKIN BETA WILL TELL!!!!

RAWRW!!!!


Well it does work well as opposed to BC2, and it did work in BF 2142. So it will be fine, i've gotten used to it. Doesn't dispute the fact i would love the 7 class system back. I also like the uniformity that BF2's soldier class showed. Demo, Support, Medic, and assault looked pretty much the same i like it like that for some reason. I'm not wild about the sniper wearing a balaclava and all the mall ninja doo das, kinda like the support and his bullet necklace..


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

The classes are fine the way they are now, I personally wasn't a fan of the 7 class system.


----------



## Drobomb

Ya know, I've said in the past "it won't be a true sequel to BF2" but the way things are going it will be really "close", and I may just eat those words. I think they are doing a damn good job of integrating most everything multi-platform though. BF3 will probably be just as epic if not more so than BF2. Either way this is the most anticipated game I've been waiting for since I started gaming.

The only thing that bothers me is I'm running out of time to upgrade.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


Ya know, I've said in the past "it won't be a true sequel to BF2" but the way things are going it will be really "close", and I may just eat those words. I think they are doing a damn good job of integrating most everything multi-platform though. BF3 will probably be just as epic if not more so than BF2. Either way this is the most anticipated game I've been waiting for since I started gaming.

The only thing that bothers me is I'm running out of time to upgrade.










Just get a good quad core and you're g2g.


----------



## DOOOLY

How many people are Wake Island freaks ? I played that map too much, i must have like 800 hrs on that map in BF2. Sharqi was fun but that Tv tower always was a claymore fest.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drobomb*


Ya know, I've said in the past "it won't be a true sequel to BF2" but the way things are going it will be really "close", and I may just eat those words. I think they are doing a damn good job of integrating most everything multi-platform though. BF3 will probably be just as epic if not more so than BF2. Either way this is the most anticipated game I've been waiting for since I started gaming.

The only thing that bothers me is I'm running out of time to upgrade.










I still stand by it isn't a true sequel. People can bash me all they wont but before BC2, there was no health regen, vehicle regen, 4 man squads, and BF2 had a commander.. Am i saying it wont be good..? no of course not i loved the alpha i'm getting it. But could it have been better if they transferred every good point from BF2? Hell yes.


----------



## axizor

There should be a scientific name for the obsession of BF3. Wait... That's called Lune.

Jk Lune : D


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I still stand by it isn't a true sequel. People can bash me all they wont but before BC2, there was no health regen, vehicle regen, 4 man squads, and BF2 had a commander.. Am i saying it wont be good..? no of course not i loved the alpha i'm getting it. But could it have been better if they transferred every good point from BF2? Hell yes.


 Yes but all true squeals need a little change everything can't be the same, even know i wish commander was back and six man squads.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


How many people are Wake Island freaks ? I played that map too much, i must have like 800 hrs on that map in BF2. Sharqi was fun but that Tv tower always was a claymore fest.


Nope, Camp-Gib in 2142 is my most played map of all time in any game. Several hundred hours on that map.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14963381*
> I still stand by it isn't a true sequel. People can bash me all they wont but before BC2, there was no health regen, vehicle regen, 4 man squads, and BF2 had a commander.. Am i saying it wont be good..? no of course not i loved the alpha i'm getting it. But could it have been better if they transferred every good point from BF2? Hell yes.


You just defined "close." While those aspects are not there they've added things into the mix that may add that "umph" to the game that's needed.

I agree on one thing. R.I.P. Commander. I just hope in-game squad chat makes a flawless return.


----------



## becandl

Preordered from Amazon with release date delivery. I'm so pumped for this game.


----------



## rivaldog

I'm getting it from Gamestop, got BF3 and Dark souls already paid off, just waiting on some birthday money and a rebate from cooler master to get my 6870 and I'll be pretty well off. I'll be saving for Guild Wars 2 next my self.

I hate the way Assault looks. The mustache is absolutely horrible. It just makes the class look so ridiculous I can't even describe it within the rules of OCN. If I had a job and a weekly paycheck, I would gladly buy every member of the BF3 development team a razor if they shaved Assault's mustache.


----------



## theturbofd

Just letting everyone know I will be caveman when beta comes out. My beard will grow bigger so i look like this










And when the light is turned on in my room i will make bat noises


----------



## Clawbog

They need to hury up on the beta, I need something to play, badly.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14964055*
> Just letting everyone know I will be caveman when beta comes out. My beard will grow bigger so i look like this
> 
> *snip
> 
> And when the light is turned on in my room i will make bat noises


And if your hungry you can smoke a mean steak on that oak branch. Should be good to go for a couple of days after that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14963311*
> Just get a good quad core and you're g2g.


Prolly not worth it bro. The only "good" 775 quad in my eyes is the q9650 considering my mobo. There are so many upgrade paths to consider for my situation I may just make a thread about it instead of being off topic. FIN


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;14963514*
> Yes but all true squeals need a little change everything can't be the same, even know i wish commander was back and six man squads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14963745*
> You just defined "close." While those aspects are not there they've added things into the mix that may add that "umph" to the game that's needed.
> 
> I agree on one thing. R.I.P. Commander. I just hope in-game squad chat makes a flawless return.


The other things aren't as big of a change but the commanding feature is one thing that truly sets BF2 apart from other shooters. Because key elements of the battlefield lie in one person's hands to be distributed throughout the team to squads that are in most need of either support, ammo, transport, or arty. It also added to immersion as you felt like you had to radio into higher command for arty and so on. The ability for every individual solder to have off map arty is stupid IMO. Really loved the commander role.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;14964406*
> And if your hungry you can smoke a mean steak on that oak branch. Should be good to go for a couple of days after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prolly not worth it bro. The only "good" 775 quad in my eyes is the q9650 considering my mobo. There are so many upgrade paths to consider for my situation I may just make a thread about it instead of being off topic. FIN


Q9550 is the best, maxes out any game, with lots of headroom, it will run bf3 no sweat. beast chip\

heck in BC2 maxed out would only hover around 65% usage with lots going on


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14964668*
> Q9550 is the best, maxes out any game, with lots of headroom, it will run bf3 no sweat. beast chip\
> 
> heck in BC2 maxed out would only hover around 65% usage with lots going on


For the cost of that chip you could get an i5-2500k AND a motherboard that would blow the crap out of it.

Proof


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14964719*
> For the cost of that chip you could get an i5-2500k AND a motherboard that would blow the crap out of it.
> 
> Proof


who said he had to buy a brand new one for 300? lol

no reason to upgrade if you can get a great deal for a q9550, overclocked a bit with that 470 has is a great rig

back on topic


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14964719*
> For the cost of that chip you could get an i5-2500k AND a motherboard that would blow the crap out of it.
> 
> Proof


stikes the i5 enthusiast and defender


----------



## JedixJarf

Sweet, downloading open beta!


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14964766*
> Sweet, downloading open beta!


</3...actually checked origin


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14964786*
> </3...actually checked origin


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o[/ame]


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14964786*
> </3...actually checked origin


when you see this thread jump about 10 pages, then and only then could you even imagine the beta is out, other than that its just trolololol


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14964813*
> when you see this thread jump about 10 pages, then and only then could you even imagine the beta is out, other than that its just trolololol


obviously I assumed as much, I'd expect an email at least a little in advance but still jump at any new info


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14964766*
> Sweet, downloading open beta!


I hate you. you made me start Origin for no good reason.

You troll.

I hope you get 60kb/s download when it comes out.


----------



## cjwally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;14964766*
> Sweet, downloading open beta!


My heart skipped a beat...read this while joining a bc2 server


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14965085*
> 
> I hope you get 60kb/s download when it comes out.


lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14964813*
> when you see this thread jump about 10 pages, then and only then could you even imagine the beta is out, other than that its just trolololol


I think it might have the opposite effect lol, everyone is gonna be like "Beta! Whoot!" [BF3 thread goes silent for days]


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14965085*
> I hate you. you made me start Origin for no good reason.
> 
> You troll.
> 
> I hope you get 60kb/s download when it comes out.


In South Africa, I get that download speed a lot







.


----------



## dteg

i dunno, i think 1 person is going to be like the beta is out. and every other person after that is going to be saying things along the line of "whoo beta" "THE BETA IS OUT" "the beta is awesome" etc. etc. and then it will go silent







and i'll get all of your tags to put in my sig here on OCN


----------



## pnoozi

So what's the deal with Origin? Is it going to open with the game and politely close when I close the game? Or is it obnoxiously follow me around everywhere yelling "LOOKY LOOKY I'M LIKE STEAM" while I try to run away?


----------



## Amhro

http://battlebronies.com/
lol.


----------



## Zackcy

I want to get the Xbox version, and make an article or some video about how the Xbox version is superior just to see eltists madly pound at there keyboards at just the thought of playing the same game differently.


----------



## kcuestag

Not sure how legit this could be;


----------



## dade_kash_xD

If I remember correctly, Medal of Honor Closed Beta started on a Friday as well. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Lhino

I hope they don't lower the PC version's graphics just to make console players feel better :/. That would suck.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14966663*
> I hope they don't lower the PC version's graphics just to make console players feel better :/. That would suck.


Releasing the beta alongside consoles is one thing but they're not gonna lower graphics just to please consolites heh. Anyway it's supposed to be built for PC and moved to consoles, hence lowered player counts/map sizes/effects etc.

By the way nice system, all you need now is an ssd and we have vitually identical rigs


----------



## ACM

Bored in PS.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;14966706*
> Releasing the beta alongside consoles is one thing but they're not gonna lower graphics just to please consolites heh. Anyway it's supposed to be built for PC and moved to consoles, hence lowered player counts/map sizes/effects etc.
> 
> By the way nice system, all you need now is an ssd and we have vitually identical rigs


Lol thanks. Yeah you are right, they won't lower PC graphics just for console audiences.


----------



## Cryolite

i was expecting the beta in the first, maybe second week of september..

cant believe its 17th and we are still waiting :/


----------



## glycerin256

from zh1nt0 on twitter
Quote:


> gmclark112 Gordon Clark
> @zh1nt0 is this real???i.imgur.com/w0Bsx.png
> 13 hours ago
> in reply to ↑
> 
> @zh1nt0
> Daniel Matros
> @gmclark112 Nothing is real until we officially announce it through our channels
> 13 hours ago via web
> from Chiyoda Ward, Tokyo
> replies ↓
> 
> Cesme09 Sidar Cesme
> @
> @zh1nt0 If the beta is that late, how can you possibly implement any changes in the final product, doesn't that take a full month?
> 12 hours ago
> »
> 
> feniceitaliana Paolo Marinelli
> @
> @Cesme09 @zh1nt0 they will not answer.. so boring
> 12 hours ago
> 
> Cesme09 Sidar Cesme
> @
> @feniceitaliana @zh1nt0 You knoe what bugs me the most, that the later they announce the later it's gonna be, and 2 more days later for us.
> 12 hours ago


I think that it will start on the 29th, 27th for the early opening guys, which would be a Tuesday and a perfect time to start. Also, his answer was not the usual denial, it was a neither confirm or deny.


----------



## snow cakes

tbh from the pics, it looks like they destroyed wake island.....I played wake island for the fact it had palm trees and caribean water, and had that "island atmosphere"....now it looks dark and dismal..eh


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14967450*
> tbh from the pics, it looks like they destroyed wake island.....I played wake island for the fact it had palm trees and caribean water, and had that "island atmosphere"....now it looks dark and dismal..eh


What pics?


----------



## snow cakes

DICE: it takes 100 hours to complete a kit and unlock everything

Source

http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/dice-it-takes-100-hours-to-complete-a-kit-and-unlock-everything/


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14967669*
> What pics?


Hes sad about the CONCEPT art, lol ignore the poor boy.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;14967687*
> DICE: it takes 100 hours to complete a kit and unlock everything
> 
> Source
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/dice-it-takes-100-hours-to-complete-a-kit-and-unlock-everything/


Old


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;14967669*
> What pics?


http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bf3-wake-island1-620x322.jpg


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14966993*
> from zh1nt0 on twitter
> 
> I think that it will start on the 29th, 27th for the early opening guys, which would be a Tuesday and a perfect time to start. Also, his answer was not the usual denial, it was a neither confirm or deny.


Wowwww... -_____- That is ANNOYING. I leave on a cruise for that weekend.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14967696*
> Old


damit lune always ruin my fun


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14967694*
> Hes sad about the CONCEPT art, lol ignore the poor boy.


thought it was a real picture...im not a boy and def. aint poor!!!!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I would love for the closed beta to commence on the 27th as I have wed&thursdays off every week. You can tell your an obsessive gamer when you schedule your store around video games Tuesday release dates!


----------



## Lune

I think September 27th is a good date for the BETA







you start at night, play until Sunday without stopping / die midnight and monday bam right on time for the funeral


----------



## Lhino

Lol, BF3 is going to be at the Rage expo here in my country. CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## Russ369

I still don't get why my pre-order wasn't charged on my CC yet... I checked my Origin order status and it went through but instead of completed it says pending, im guessing they will charge me once the game comes out, but why have others already been charged? weird.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369;14968440*
> I still don't get why my pre-order wasn't charged on my CC yet... I checked my Origin order status and it went through but instead of completed it says pending, im guessing they will charge me once the game comes out, but why have others already been charged? weird.


Might have something to do with your location. I haven't been charged either but it shows up as reserved so I don't worry. I'm in Europe though.


----------



## JedixJarf

They charge you when it's released.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lune

They charged me instantly.. dunno what's with your payment, maybe it didn't go through at all. They flag many people (think they are trying to cheat)


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14969770*
> They charged me instantly.. dunno what's with your payment, maybe it didn't go through at all. They flag many people (think they are trying to cheat)


charged me instantly as well..


----------



## Blackops_2

I haven't been charged yet


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I haven't been charged yet


We ordered the same thing and I got charged / you didn't... so that means your order didn't go through at all I don't understand why it would be different : / Go ask them on Live chat or something







I got like 15 games on Origin and never seen this "No charge" situation. I get charged instantly (including pre-orders)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Exactly me too. I got charged right away as well for bf3 preorder. I also see BF3 in listed with my other games when I load Origin.


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Exactly me too. I got charged right away as well for bf3 preorder. I also see BF3 in listed with my other games when I load Origin.


As do I, though I haven't been charged yet. I'm still thinking it's a regional thing.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I remember not being charged on EADM for BFBC2 Limited Edition back then.


----------



## axizor

When I preordered from Origin, I was charged soon after (could have been instant, I don't remember). According to them it was an "authorization" charge, whatever that means...


----------



## JedixJarf

They charged me an authorization thing then put the 60 bucks back into my acct.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lune

Yeah they think you are trying to lie to them sometimes, go figure : /


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;14970239*
> When I preordered from Origin, I was charged soon after (could have been instant, I don't remember). According to them it was an "authorization" charge, whatever that means...


They pull the full amount as an authorization charge to make sure the CC is valid and the funds are there. It's is held for 3-5 days and then removed. Once the game is released, that's when they actually charge your CC.


----------



## axizor

Ah, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## WaXyDeAd

Just picked up my preorder from origin







can't wait for the beta to start!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Exactly me too. I got charged right away as well for bf3 preorder. *I also see BF3 in listed with my other games when I load Origin*.



will it show physical copies pre-order or just downloadable copies on pre-order ???


----------



## Zackcy

Do you know is killing PC gaming?

Elitism. People implying having fun w/BF3 is impossible unless you have a $2000 computer. Stereotypes create themselves.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Do you know is killing PC gaming?

Elitism. People implying having fun w/BF3 is impossible unless you have a $2000 computer. *Stereotypes create themselves.*


no people create them







, and you're just mad because i'm cooler than you.


----------



## DOOOLY

I did not get charge yet and i see the BF3 Logo in origin also got a email.


----------



## Higgins

I came on here hoping the beta had been released.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Do you know is killing PC gaming?

Elitism. People implying having fun w/BF3 is impossible unless you have a $2000 computer. Stereotypes create themselves.


Elaborate? not because I disagree, but because I'm curious to know what made you come to this conclusion?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Do you know is killing PC gaming?

Elitism. People implying having fun w/BF3 is impossible unless you have a $2000 computer. Stereotypes create themselves.


I don't think anyone is implying that neccessarily. I think what most people mean is that, BF3 is a game that is pushing the boundaries and limitations of today's gaming standards and to fully appreciate this mastepiece created by DICE as they intended, it is best enjoyed on the platform that the game was CENTRALLY designed for, the PC. I'm sure to truly experience the game, at it's peak and all it's glory, it would need to be done on a PC that can handle the game at maximum settings.

Not to say that the game will be less enjoyable on PS3 or 360, because at the end of the day, it's the gameplay that counts.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I came on here hoping the beta had been released.










haha i just did the same


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I don't think anyone is implying that neccessarily. I think what most people mean is that, BF3 is a game that is pushing the boundaries and limitations of today's gaming standards and to fully appreciate this mastepiece created by DICE as they intended, it is best enjoyed on the platform that the game was CENTRALLY designed for, the PC. I'm sure to truly experience the game, at it's peak and all it's glory, it would need to be done on a PC that can handle the game at maximum settings.

Not to say that the game will be less enjoyable on PS3 or 360, because at the end of the day, it's the gameplay that counts.


yea but i get such a larger erection with 64 players


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

64 players in all its glory, I can't wait!!


----------



## theturbofd

Seems like this thread is dying down


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14973973*
> Seems like this thread is dying down


Yea it will pick back up when the beta is announced, which I still think will be between the 21st and the 25th of this month.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *higgins;14972924*
> i came on here hoping the beta had been released.


HA HA HA HA








NO


----------



## james8

^well they are releasing a very popular and anticipated game on 3 platforms so i'd expect them to be very busy. give DICE a break


----------



## Mr. 13

where art thou beta .....................


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14973973*
> Seems like this thread is dying down


Because we all got PMed by EA rep with early beta entry, playing now g2g Karkand next WOOT~!


----------



## dteg

well i'm enjoying flying jets in BF2 and i dare say i've reached the level of average







so i shall continue to prepare for BF3


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14974959*
> Because we all got PMed by EA rep with early beta entry, playing now g2g Karkand next WOOT~!


Notsureifserious.jaypeg


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14975036*
> well i'm enjoying flying jets in BF2 and i dare say i've reached the level of average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i shall continue to prepare for BF3


And if it flys/feels different??


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;14972597*
> Do you know is killing PC gaming?
> 
> Elitism. People implying having fun w/BF3 is impossible unless you have a $2000 computer. Stereotypes create themselves.


Not true.... alot of clan members don't have high end rigs and they play bfbc2 on PC, people like keyboard and mouse over gamepads. Also its the people that play on the PC there likely to be older.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;14976726*
> Not true.... alot of clan members don't have high end rigs and they play bfbc2 on PC, people like keyboard and mouse over gamepads. Also its the people that play on the PC there likely to be older.


Well im 28 so yea yea pc players do tend to be older and its not that I do not like console gaming I just do not prefer it.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;14976726*
> Not true.... alot of clan members don't have high end rigs and they play bfbc2 on PC, people like keyboard and mouse over gamepads. Also its the people that play on the PC there likely to be older.


Not entirely true.. Every game I play, I play on PC, with the exception for a few console exclusives (e.g. Killzone, Halo). Also, every game I play on PC, whether an FPS like BC2 or Black Ops or Action RPGs like Witcher 2 or Elder Scrolls, I play ALL of them with my PS3 controller wirelessly. I play on PC mainly because of the graphics, the frame rates, the community and the mods. It's just a better overall experience on PC for me. I love playing on my 47" LCDTV, with my PS3 control, with maxed graphics, for the optimal gaming experience!


----------



## rogueblade

I stopped playing 360 for about two years in college and in time lost my ability to use a controller in FPS. So PC all the way it is for me


----------



## olliiee

This thread is a sick joke. I keep thinking there is news but there never is D:


----------



## kcuestag

Please refrain from quoting SPAM posts in the future, just report it and ignore it.


----------



## rogueblade

lol now my last post looks ******ed


----------



## falcon26

Without searching threw this 1000 page plus thread, will BF3 have commander mode like in BF2?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;14977179*
> Without searching threw this 1000 page plus thread, will BF3 have commander mode like in BF2?


No, but we pretty much made them give us commo rose


----------



## falcon26

Well that sucks :-( That was one popular mode. I wonder why DICE would ditch that...


----------



## superhead91

I think it's about time to pre-order


----------



## l337sft

Guys, you dont need 60fps in this game to have a smooth playing experience... the game is animated at 30. Something gives me the feeling that my rig will do just fine with this game at 1600x900. Idc if EVERYTHING cant be maxed, shadows can do medium haha


----------



## bulow85

Is the beta version free or you have to pre-order to play it?


----------



## DBEAU

It's an open beta. Anyone can play it for free.


----------



## bulow85

So it`s just to download it when released then'?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85;14977557*
> So it`s just to download it when released then'?


You just have to 2 days for the early access to go away


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85;14977557*
> So it`s just to download it when released then'?


I guess so. You'll probably need to install Origin but I assume when they release the open beta you just download and play.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14977599*
> You just have to 2 days for the early access to go away


oh men you will have problems to run this game smoothly...


----------



## bulow85

I think so too, thinking about upgrading







i built this computer so that i could play BF3 @ ultra setting/3d surround on 3 monitors... but as i started to by parts, i kinda got carried away







haha


----------



## bulow85

Currently working in norway but i live in sweden, dying to get home to my new build and start playing open beta!!!! im ******* dreaming about this game day and night haha


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85;14977789*
> Currently working in norway but i live in sweden, dying to get home to my new build and start playing open beta!!!! im ******* dreaming about this game day and night haha


Beta should be very soon.


----------



## TehStranger?

i want to haz beta


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tehstranger?;14977941*
> just got an email from ea, beta is released!! Downloading now see u guys on the battlefield :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


your a liar, you should be banned for lying.


----------



## Cryolite

come on EA..

my university (first year) is going to start in exactly one week, can i please enjoy the game for a week at least?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;14977964*
> your a liar, you should be banned for lying.


haha! edit my post much...


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14977975*
> haha! edit my post much...


that is the stupidest thing i've seen today, lol


----------



## bulow85

Open beta is to be released on the 27:th this month right?


----------



## Lhino

I hope it is sooner







.


----------



## bulow85

I`ve heard 25:th beta release, 27:th open beta =) HURRY UP DICE!!! can`t whait anymore, going nuts =p


----------



## nepas

27th-29th is my bet,As there is still the Eurogamer expo to go,which ends on the 25th,and they are showing BF3 there,Would anyone bother going if the beta was out? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Lune

I still think it will be on 27th


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, I'm not sure if this has been discussed already. Let's have a look back at the Limited Edition copy vs Non-Limited Edition.

According to this article ( http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand/ ) the Limited Edition comes with the extra map but what if the player doesn't have the Limited Edition with the extra map playing on the same server with us.

The server switch to the Karkand map in which some of the player who does not have to map at all due they don't have limited edition will they get kicked out?


----------



## 98uk

Yes, like it would have done with a server running EF or AF maps in BF2


----------



## nepas

I thought they were doing Karkand as a separate thing like how vietnam is separate in BC2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;14978189*
> I thought they were doing Karkand as a separate thing like how vietnam is separate in BC2.


That pretty much split the community too : / However, there are many preorders so most of the people if not all will have karkand







bet they will make it free later on too.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;14978106*
> According to this article ( http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand/ ) the Limited Edition comes with the extra map but what if the player doesn't have the Limited Edition with the extra map playing on the same server with us.


Its a MAP PACK based on original BF2 maps and no one knows how it will act on a server vs someone without the DLC but it doesn't come out for at least a month after BF3 release.


----------



## maybbmay

BC2 is having kit issues this morning. Maybe it's a sign? One can hope.


----------



## DOOOLY

I hope all you guys are wrong that are predicting for the 27th, i hope its the 20th or at least this week ! I am having problems sleeping.


----------



## Vorgier

http://earlydeployment.eventbrite.com/?ttag=mktg_bf3_email


----------



## 98uk

Have we got any screenshots of the BF2 remake maps? Not that concept art stuff either.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay;14978242*
> BC2 is having kit issues this morning. Maybe it's a sign? One can hope.


That's a very common thing, they disappear and your left with lvl 1 stuff?


----------



## nepas

Only thing I have seen was from the pwned special where it showed a few glimpses of karkand.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Why do people ask the same questions that have been answered in this thread many, many times? ::facepalm::


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14978575*
> Why do people ask the same questions that have been answered in this thread many, many times? ::facepalm::


... because it is 1028 pages long...


----------



## Waffleboy

Not sure if this has been posted yet, but: http://pc.ign.com/articles/119/1194776p1.html

"Mod tools won't be in Battlefield 3 when we ship it, but I can say this - we have heard the community loud and clear. We are talking about it in the studio. I'm not promising that we're going to do it in any way, but we have heard it, and we'll see what we do in the future."


----------



## Amhro

lol, can you preorder non-limited edition? i think not

B2K is exactly like Vietnam in BFBC2
in battlelog, you will be able to choose between BF3 & BF3 B2K in server browser
after that, maps will appear (depends on what u have chosen) etc etc
my opinion btw


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;14978625*
> lol, can you preorder non-limited edition? i think not
> 
> B2K is exactly like Vietnam in BFBC2
> in battlelog, you will be able to choose between BF3 & BF3 B2K in server browser
> after that, maps will appear (depends on what u have chosen) etc etc
> my opinion btw


You can preorder a non limited edition...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;14978586*
> ... because it is 1028 pages long...


It's funny because it's true. LOL


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14978575*
> Why do people ask the same questions that have been answered in this thread many, many times? ::facepalm::


Pretty much every question has been asked and answered from what people know...

only thing now is to ask them again to keep the thread moving! lol


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14978575*
> Why do people ask the same questions that have been answered in this thread many, many times? ::facepalm::


let me start on page one and after continous reading, sometime tomorrow night I may be able to answer that


----------



## glycerin256

I would state this in the BFBC2 thread if I could find one on OCN, but anyway...

yes I am having BFBC2 problems. The stats and weapons have disappeared. First time for me.

Also, BFBC2 patch RC11 is coming out Wednesday. Proper announcement coming Monday.

FROM: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-patch-feedback/1421689-client-r11-beta-patch-795745-end-public-beta-summary-2.html#post19875170

Just a heads up for all you battlefield guys still playing BFBC2.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What changes does that patch include?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14978228*
> Its a MAP PACK based on original BF2 maps and no one knows how it will act on a server vs someone without the DLC but it doesn't come out for at least a month after BF3 release.


Actually, as far as I understand it, it will be just like BC2:vietnam is to BC2. It will be an expansion pack, not a map pack.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14978874*
> You can preorder a non limited edition...


no way, dice said that if you preorder, you get limited edition no matter what


----------



## T3beatz

@Amhro, how much you want to bet??


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


@Amhro, how much you want to bet??


my rig


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

losing interest. idk why it takes so long to certify software for console


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


my rig


http://www.ultimatumgamekeys.com/en/...-origin-cd-key

so how do you want to send you rig to me?? UPS or Fedex? I'll pay for the shipping...









This is the limited addition... http://www.ultimatumgamekeys.com/en/...-origin-cd-key


----------



## [email protected]

Oh my god that's cheap but the thing is if it's a pre order, will they send the keys early so you can put it in Origin as a pre-load? Not so sure if site is legit also. Nice find though.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I would state this in the BFBC2 thread if I could find one on OCN, but anyway...

yes I am having BFBC2 problems. The stats and weapons have disappeared. First time for me.

Also, BFBC2 patch RC11 is coming out Wednesday. Proper announcement coming Monday.

FROM: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19875170

Just a heads up for all you battlefield guys still playing BFBC2.


You don't seem worried, but just in case, your stats aren't gone or anything. If I recall correctly, it means the game can't communicate with the master EA server so it defaults your kit to the basic stuff.


----------



## T3beatz

I've bought games from them before but no pre orders... Ive bought a couple origin games... Crysis 2, NFS shift... and the games came within 1 hour and I was playing them within 30mis (very HS internet, like 18mbs)

I've seen some sites say they'll try and send the keys the day before, and some on the day of release. Either way its a good deal to me.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea it is but i still perfer the keys early instead of a day before the release cuz how else can anyone play the beta? Mind you, i already have access cuz i'm a previous MOH old owner. Back to the moot point, just a nice find however. How fast do these keys get sent to you?


----------



## Vorgier

http://earlydeployment.eventbrite.co...mktg_bf3_email

Re-posting this as it seems to have missed it's mark.. Beta Head start this Saturday, possibly?










Soon.


----------



## jcpiont23

I just read that Smoke Grenades will be incorporated into the game, and will be quite effective for covering troop movements and the like.

I think it would be very interesting if you could pop a different color of smoke to signal team mate vehicles and aircraft. Imagine being over powered by enemies in a building, tossing a yellow smoke grenade toward it and then retreating to hear the fireworks.

Certainly you could probably just tell the air craft to attack at the smoke, whether it was grey or yellow, but I like the idea of being able to signal things with a different color of smoke.


----------



## [email protected]

That's in california dude. You go there and do a tournement. Not online. I'm sure of it. Besides i have a theory though, Beta for 48 hours users would be on this tuesday or next tuesday next week.

Just remember it takes 2 to 3 weeks for Microsoft and Sony to approve the beta. Which is why we haven't heard anything yet but it's getting VERY close. I can feel it already.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That's in california dude. You go there and do a tournement. Not online. I'm sure of it. Besides i have a theory though, Beta for 48 hours users would be on this tuesday or *next tuesday next week* (orly).

Just remember it takes 2 to 3 weeks for Microsoft and Sony to approve the beta. Which is why we haven't heard anything yet but it's getting VERY close. I can feel it already.


So what if it's in California. What difference does it make if it was an office somewhere else?

Doesn't make much sense that only this specific _GAMESPOT_ office, in the U.S. no less, would have exclusive access to some unknown BF3 "thing" to play a tournament on just because they feel like it. Unless you know, it happens to be the Beta *coughdemocough*.

I know how long it takes, it's been floating around. Microsoft is apparently ready so that means they had to have started sometime earlier this month with the testing. Even if they aren't ready the word of it is enough to know they started awhile ago.


----------



## Higgins

If its released this tuesday (since DICE has a thing for tuesdays) I will be skipping class the rest of the week.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


If its released this tuesday (since DICE has a thing for tuesdays) I will be skipping class the rest of the week.


Lolz. Same here.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

ive stopped looking forwards to days


----------



## Vorgier

Got to think though. If it starts Tuesday for everyone then it would have already started for MoH/Origin pre orders. So probably not.

Unless consoles do updates on Thursdays then the headstart could possible start Tuesday.

Possible start dates imo (headstart wise):

Tuesday
Thursday
Saturday

If not God help us all.

Also have to take into account this mysterious tournament. How long is this Beta going to actually be?

How long was the BC2 beta/demo? I can't remember.


----------



## Anonymous305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Got to think though. If it starts Tuesday for everyone then it would have already started for MoH/Origin pre orders. So probably not.

*Unless consoles do updates on Thursdays then the headstart could possible start Tuesday.*Possible start dates imo (headstart wise):

Tuesday
Thursday
Saturday

If not God help us all.

Also have to take into account this mysterious tournament. How long is this Beta going to actually be?

How long was the BC2 beta/demo? I can't remember.



I know PSN used to do store updates on thursday but im not sure if they still do that


----------



## xTristinx

I remember the alpha...... i was notified about 5 days before it was about to end. luckly i just tried signing in on the alpha website and it worked about 8 days before it ended. I think these keys are gonna be the samething. There is and will be a delay on the sending of keys


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I assume Origin client will be needed to run the demo?


----------



## seth.i.simmons

So my computer has the worst freakin' timing. It decided to blow a motherboard Friday night, so I have to deal with an RMA. Right on the verge of the Beta, too... Why?!?!?!?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


I assume Origin client will be needed to run the demo?


I'm sure it will.


----------



## Modus

Oh man I have Tuesday and Wednesday off so I hope you guys are right.

btw, for those who already have Origin, You guys mind adding me? my EA ID is xGhostz


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons*


So my computer has the worst freakin' timing. It decided to blow a motherboard Friday night, so I have to deal with an RMA. Right on the verge of the Beta, too... Why?!?!?!?











I hope you got it from newegg or similar. Advance RMA is a wonderful thing. Just call them and tell them what you are doing and they will cancel you old RMA and set up the Advance.

And

No, I am not worried about my BFBC2 stats; they have already returned. I am thinking about starting a BFBC2 stats thread now that it's almost BF3 time.

And I think that the BF3 beta will start on the 29th; the 27th for the early access. If I am wrong and it happens this week then....


----------



## kiwiasian

Cool, BF3 and Dead Space 2 for $40 on Origin.


----------



## glycerin256

Hey guys,

go over to the BFBC2 stats thread and POST YOUR STATS

AS WE ALL KNOW, BF3 IS HERE (SOON) and bad company is coming to the end of its days!

http://www.overclock.net/video-games...l#post14982289


----------



## Noir

NVM

fake site


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


Hi guys

I dont know if this is a legit site or not... but it seems that you can already get your OPEN Beta Keys here. (It does not look like a FAKE though)

http://www.battlefield3beta.com/
<click here for link>

Can someone quote me so that the post will be read in the next page thanks...


That site is totally fake


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*


That site is totally fake


Yup i just checked other sites... sorry for the wrong info


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noir*


Hi guys

I dont know if this is a legit site or not... but it seems that you can already get your OPEN Beta Keys here. (It does not look like a FAKE though)

DELETED

Can someone quote me so that the post will be read in the next page thanks...


It certainly looks legit but once you enter your birthdate/Country, it asks to fill out a survey.


----------



## Noir

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


It certainly looks legit but once you enter your birthdate/Country, it asks to fill out a survey.


Well the thing here is that when I tried it no survey form popped up...

already edited my post.

Please remove the links other people might be fooled as well.


----------



## theturbofd

The people on battlefield.com are idiots but I had to really LOL! at this

Quote:



I noticed a significant flaw in this "supression" game-mechanic. Because when you equip either a supressor or a flash supressor on your LMG it is already OP, so why reward those derpers by giving them 10 extra points/second for that?


I don't think he knows what the suppression system is in BF3


----------



## Hawk777th

Rofl!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Registrant:
Domains by Proxy, Inc.

Domain Name: BATTLEFIELD3BETA.COM

Domain servers in listed order:
NS5.DARINGNETWORK.COM
NS6.DARINGNETWORK.COM

Hosted in Netherlands

Always check the whois on those sites before giving away your personal information. EA doesn't hide behind private registrations such as "domains by proxy".


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yea it is but i still perfer the keys early instead of a day before the release cuz how else can anyone play the beta? Mind you, i already have access cuz i'm a previous MOH old owner. Back to the moot point, just a nice find however. How fast do these keys get sent to you?


The keys were sent to me within the hour (don't know the exact time)... it says like 5-30mins on the site.

Any one can play the beta... its open... like a demo. you don't need to have purchased the game to play it.

If you want it 48 hours in advance you have to buy it from origin before it starts.

BF3 for less than 30 bucks is great.







I'm thinking about it.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14981628*
> If its released this tuesday (since DICE has a thing for tuesdays) I will be skipping class the rest of the week.


wish i had your scedule, i can't afford to miss my programming or calculus classes..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14981911*
> So my computer has the worst freakin' timing. It decided to blow a motherboard Friday night, so I have to deal with an RMA. Right on the verge of the Beta, too... Why?!?!?!?


basically what happened with my SSD it was DOA and i should get the replacement this week, and be set up by friday (hopefully)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14983665*
> The keys were sent to me within the hour (don't know the exact time)... it says like 5-30mins on the site.
> 
> Any one can play the beta... its open... like a demo. you don't need to have purchased the game to play it.
> 
> If you want it 48 hours in advance you have to buy it from origin before it starts.
> 
> BF3 for less than 30 bucks is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it.


there is a promotion on Origin right now, where if you preoder BF3 you get Dead Space 2 free. i preordered last week, so i spent 1hour on live chat waiting for an agent but then she gave it to me for free


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14982164*
> I hope you got it from newegg or similar. Advance RMA is a wonderful thing. Just call them and tell them what you are doing and they will cancel you old RMA and set up the Advance.
> 
> And
> 
> No, I am not worried about my BFBC2 stats; they have already returned. I am thinking about starting a BFBC2 stats thread now that it's almost BF3 time.
> 
> And I think that the BF3 beta will start on the 29th; the 27th for the early access. If I am wrong and it happens this week then....


I did get it from Newegg, but I'm past the 30 days for a Newegg RMA, so I'm having to go through Asus. What is "Advance RMA", anyways?

Sad thing is, I talked to a guy here on OCN who had the same thing happen to him, and his mobo's VRM's blew, and took the CPU with them







So I'm praying that the mobo was nice and spared my CPU!


----------



## Lune

BETA..... soon.

Just finished a round on BF2


----------



## dteg

i call hax


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14983776*
> i call hax


I second the motion! Lol


----------



## [email protected]

Cheaters are LOSERS and i don't play BF2 at all. BF2 Bad Co. is better and admin is even better there. Less cheaters too!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14983855*
> Cheaters are LOSERS and i don't play BF2 at all. BF2 Bad Co. is better and admin is even better there. Less cheaters too!


You gotta be kidding me... BC2 is worse than BF2 and has no admin tools to catch cheaters(battlerecorder/spectating).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14983665*
> The keys were sent to me within the hour (don't know the exact time)... it says like 5-30mins on the site.
> 
> BF3 for less than 30 bucks is great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about it.


They will not send you the cdkeys within 30 mins. The keys haven't even been released by EA yet. They are simply taking your money now and will buy it on release date which would mean it's no longer a limited edition copy. These shady cdkey sites just find the best deals and resell them. Usually buying from Russia or China where it's much cheaper because of rampant pirating. They don't have any distribution connections to EA.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14983742*
> I did get it from Newegg, but I'm past the 30 days for a Newegg RMA, so I'm having to go through Asus. What is "Advance RMA", anyways?
> 
> Sad thing is, I talked to a guy here on OCN who had the same thing happen to him, and his mobo's VRM's blew, and took the CPU with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm praying that the mobo was nice and spared my CPU!


I can't find it on newegg's website, but here is EVGA description. To quote:
Quote:


> EVGA's Advanced RMA - Cross-Ship program
> 
> The EVGA Advanced RMA (EAR) Program protects your product in the case of failure. If something was to go wrong with your EVGA product, the standard RMA process will be accelerated by shipping a replacement product to you first, EVGA will pay for shipping both ways as well. This will cut down the amount of time your system will be down and save you money on shipping.


Basically, they send a replacement out ASAP, and if they don't get the failed unit back within a short amount of time (usually 7 days) they just charge you for the second one. hope that helps seth.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14983855*
> Cheaters are LOSERS and i don't play BF2 at all. BF2 Bad Co. is better and admin is even better there. Less cheaters too!


BFbc2 admin is fraking HORRIBLE with LITTLE control over server. You obviously pulled this from your butt, any beta date in there by chance too?


----------



## hydropwnics

lune has aimbot


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;*
> 
> They will not send you the cdkeys within 30 mins. The keys haven't even been released by EA yet. They are simply taking your money now and will buy it on release date which would mean it's no longer a limited edition copy. These shady cdkey sites just find the best deals and resell them. Usually buying from Russia or China where it's much cheaper because of rampant pirating. They don't have any distribution connections to EA.


I know they wont send you the BF3 keys within 30 mins... they state that on the site under the game. I'm talking in general, for most of the games. Also we know it's not a limited edition copy, it's not supposed to be that was the point of the bet that was made... Read back a few pages...

So they find the best deals and resell them?? whats wrong with that?? I thought that was called capitalism.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14984000*
> I can't find it on newegg's website, but here is EVGA description. To quote:
> 
> Basically, they send a replacement out ASAP, and if they don't get the failed unit back within a short amount of time (usually 7 days) they just charge you for the second one. hope that helps seth.


Thanks for that explanation, good to know! After talking to a guy who had the same issue and went through the RMA process with Asus, he said that they ship out the replacement as soon as they approve the RMA, instead of waiting to receive yours, and approve it that way. I sure hope so, I would hate to miss some of the Beta!


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14984190*
> Thanks for that explanation, good to know! After talking to a guy who had the same issue and went through the RMA process with Asus, he said that they ship out the replacement as soon as they approve the RMA, instead of waiting to receive yours, and approve it that way. I sure hope so, I would hate to miss some of the Beta!


YOU HAVE TO CALL, they don't do A RMA automatically over email or the website at newegg.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14984090*
> BFbc2 admin is fraking HORRIBLE with LITTLE control over server. You obviously pulled this from your butt, any beta date in there by chance too?


I wouldnt trust them, the beta date would probably be ****ty.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14984356*
> YOU HAVE TO CALL, they don't do A RMA automatically over email or the website at newegg.


I'm not doing it through Newegg, I'm doing it through Asus







Are you saying I need to call Asus?? I was going to, but it was the weekend, and I couldn't reach them, so I just submitted a form online. Should I call tomorrow too??


----------



## Lune

Oh boy BF3 is so going to surrender to this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980971

so going Bulldozer if Ivy isnt better









Funny how cheap it is... imagine Bulldozer + new video cards... BF3 = cake (I mean it)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKN4VMOenNM&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;14981250*
> I just read that Smoke Grenades will be incorporated into the game, and will be quite effective for covering troop movements and the like.
> 
> I think it would be very interesting if you could pop a different color of smoke to signal team mate vehicles and aircraft. Imagine being over powered by enemies in a building, tossing a yellow smoke grenade toward it and then retreating to hear the fireworks.
> 
> Certainly you could probably just tell the air craft to attack at the smoke, whether it was grey or yellow, but I like the idea of being able to signal things with a different color of smoke.


Mate....that is a boss idea.

Nice one


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14984497*
> Oh boy BF3 is so going to surrender to this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980971
> 
> so going Bulldozer if Ivy isnt better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how cheap it is... imagine Bulldozer + new video cards... BF3 = cake (I mean it)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKN4VMOenNM&feature=player_embedded


Unfortunately thats only on 2 cores... so it could be surrendering to BF3


----------



## james8

yea i was like wut 8.5 GHz octo-core then i saw 2 core 2 threads and i was no longer impressed
so is the beta next week?


----------



## labbu63

8.5ghz is still good though isnt it?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14984843*
> yea i was like wut 8.5 GHz octo-core then i saw 2 core 2 threads and i was no longer impressed
> so is the beta next week?


Well you still have to be impressed somewhat, it's the highest overclock in the world... 2 cores or not.


----------



## Stikes

LOL lune, you going to spend money on liquid helium and hydrogen to cool it running @ 8ghz? HIGHLY doubt bulldozer will TOUCH sandybirdge with how bad the architecture has been with AMD lately.

Proof

Only time will tell though.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;14984497*
> Oh boy BF3 is so going to surrender to this http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1980971
> 
> so going Bulldozer if Ivy isnt better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how cheap it is... imagine Bulldozer + new video cards... BF3 = cake (I mean it)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKN4VMOenNM&feature=player_embedded


Golden sample and not on all 8 cores. Individual threads will actually perform worse than on Phenom II as each core is 80% of the performance of a Phenom II core.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14984186*
> So they find the best deals and resell them?? whats wrong with that?? I thought that was called capitalism.


It's just not a legitimate reseller. They're some shady 3rd party site that resells games for a profit. Many of the sites are scams. Others sell used keys. It's not worth the hassle usually. You might as well of said that you would take his money now and buy the game at release in order to prove your point that you think a non-limited edition version of BF3 can be bought right now(which isn't true).


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;14984843*
> yea i was like wut 8.5 GHz octo-core then i saw 2 core 2 threads and i was no longer impressed
> so is the beta next week?


I'm saying this week.

We'll see.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;14985003*
> LOL lune, you going to spend money on liquid helium and hydrogen to cool it running @ 8ghz? HIGHLY doubt bulldozer will TOUCH sandybirdge with how bad the architecture has been with AMD lately.
> 
> Proof
> 
> Only time will tell though.


Considering this is the first "new" architecture since relatively speaking K7 days and is similarly priced against the 2600k, all while using a better approach to HT, i don't see it getting blown away by SB. I'll put it this way if it's 10-15% slower clock for clock it should still be a win because multithreaded performance is what the architecture is designed for and AMD's overall design should be much more efficient. I'm not saying it will beat SB, but touch it? Yeah i think it will touch it, it would be a utter failure if it didn't.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seth.i.simmons;14984474*
> I'm not doing it through Newegg, I'm doing it through Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying I need to call Asus?? I was going to, but it was the weekend, and I couldn't reach them, so I just submitted a form online. Should I call tomorrow too??


Well, I've never done an RMA with ASUS, but what's it gonna hurt? I'd say give em a call and see if they'll help you out!


----------



## djriful

-- deleted... --


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14985281*
> Considering this is the first "new" architecture since relatively speaking K7 days and is similarly priced against the 2600k, all while using a better approach to HT, i don't see it getting blown away by SB. I'll put it this way if it's 10-15% slower clock for clock it should still be a win because multithreaded performance is what the architecture is designed for and AMD's overall design should be much more efficient. I'm not saying it will beat SB, but touch it? Yeah i think it will touch it, it would be a utter failure if it didn't.


This.

What most intel fanboys don't understand, is that intel need a competitor, otherwise we won't see any advancement.

If BD does come close to touching SB, then we very well might see a 6c IB chip.

And that will be a win indeed!

To stay on topic... BF3 BETA NAO!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14985256*
> 
> It's just not a legitimate reseller. They're some shady 3rd party site that resells games for a profit. Many of the sites are scams. Others sell used keys. It's not worth the hassle usually. You might as well of said that you would take his money now and buy the game at release in order to prove your point that you think a non-limited edition version of BF3 can be bought right now(which isn't true).


Um there were tons of those type of retailers here in the states... that sold used games for PC-consoles. Sometimes they get games from countries that don't sell as much, they get the games in bulk, turn around and sell them for a lower price at a profit. Where else would the games go if they didn't get them? who knows they might wast away somewhere.

I guess you've never used eBay?? or Craigslist? you can get tons of used stuff from either of those sites, does it make it wrong?

the bet was, You can't buy the pre-order version of BF3 non limited addition. That site offers it, at a low price and they deliver it on the release day. It's basically like GameStop, you think they'll get the games delivered to them on the 25th? there would be a lot of ticked off people. They get the games days earlier so they can be ready for release. This "Shady" site probably does the same thing.

Um, EA origin is doing the same thing... They take your money now, and give you your game at release.

Oh yeah, My key was emailed to me in the form of a picture from the CD case.


----------



## glycerin256

I haven't seen that footage. It doesn't look official which makes me think it violates the NDA, which suggests you should take it down before a mod does it for you with unwanted side effects.

On another note, I hope they fixed the spotting, it looks absolutely horrible.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What video?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14985663*
> the bet was, *You can't buy the pre-order version of BF3 non limited addition*.


And you *can't* *pre-order* a non-limited edition of BF3 from any authorized distributor. The discussion is not whether you can buy a used copy of a game from ebay, criagslist or your neighbor. The discussion is about whether you can pre-order a non-limited edition of BF3 or not. Why are you trying to change the subject in support of your misinformed opinion? That's called straw-man tactics.

Saying that I'll take your $50 now and buy the game later for you at launch isn't the same thing as pre-ordering... Anybody can do that. I'll do it for you if you want. Whether you or some random site on the internet does this, they most definitely are not *pre-ordering* the game for you, which is the key word here.


----------



## Vorgier

They did fix the spotting. If you spot someone they show up to your team, but if they break line of site with _you_, then the marker gets taken off of them.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14985926*
> What video?


Said video has been removed. This is a good thing.


----------



## Zackcy

I think I'll get into the competitive scene of this game. Can't handle pubs







.

Also this guy is a beast. http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/aTastyCookie


----------



## TehStranger?

i want to haz bf3 beta nao!


----------



## rogueblade

Eurogamer expo is this weekend (I'm going to it). The Beta will not come out before that is over.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14987153*
> Eurogamer expo is this weekend (I'm going to it). The Beta will not come out before that is over.


Are video game companies really delaying launches so that they can show off their game at all these tiny venues that only affect an extremely small portion of the world? E3 and Gamescon I can understand but all these other tiny events will have little to no effect influencing the amount of copies sold.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14985256*
> Golden sample and not on all 8 cores. Individual threads will actually perform worse than on Phenom II as each core is 80% of the performance of a Phenom II core.
> 
> It's just not a legitimate reseller. They're some shady 3rd party site that resells games for a profit. Many of the sites are scams. Others sell used keys. It's not worth the hassle usually. You might as well of said that you would take his money now and buy the game at release in order to prove your point that you think a non-limited edition version of BF3 can be bought right now(which isn't true).


I don't know guys, I mean I've bought 70% of my PC games from sites like this. It saves me tons of money and I've NEVER had an issue with the key not working or being recalled or whatever. I mean, I'm talking about games that I've had for 1 month to 3 years+ now and all of them allow me in the MP, download from EADM/Origin or Steam.

Now, I've never ever "pre-ordered" a game from one of these key sites. When I preorder a game, I preorder it on Steam, Origin or at Gamestop.

I guess like anything else, it depends on the site your using. The site I use ROCKS!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14985281*
> Considering this is the first "new" architecture since relatively speaking K7 days and is similarly priced against the 2600k, all while using a better approach to HT, i don't see it getting blown away by SB. I'll put it this way if it's 10-15% slower clock for clock it should still be a win because multithreaded performance is what the architecture is designed for and AMD's overall design should be much more efficient. I'm not saying it will beat SB, but touch it? Yeah i think it will touch it, it would be a utter failure if it didn't.


The thing that people seem to forget to is that, the "benchmarks" they've seen so far, are on STOCK speeds. You can't compare a SB i5-2500 to an i5-2500k @ 4.8ghz.

Let's wait and see what BD OC's to. I have a feeling BD will easily clock past 5ghz+ on air and even beter liquid cooled. I have a feeling BD will be somewhere in between SB & SB-E. Probably why Intel is delaying on dropping IB just to see what their biggest competition does.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14987221*
> I don't know guys, I mean I've bought 70% of my PC games from sites like this. It saves me tons of money and I've NEVER had an issue with the key not working or being recalled or whatever. I mean, I'm talking about games that I've had for 1 month to 3 years+ now and all of them allow me in the MP, download from EADM/Origin or Steam.
> 
> Now, I've never ever "pre-ordered" a game from one of these key sites. When I preorder a game, I preorder it on Steam, Origin or at Gamestop.
> 
> I guess like anything else, it depends on the site your using. The site I use ROCKS!


same here man, recently bought space marine for like $24AUD, works like a charm as it was a steam key.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14985926*
> What video?
> 
> And you *can't* *pre-order* a non-limited edition of BF3 from any authorized distributor. The discussion is not whether you can buy a used copy of a game from ebay, criagslist or your neighbor. The discussion is about whether you can pre-order a non-limited edition of BF3 or not. Why are you trying to change the subject in support of your misinformed opinion? That's called straw-man tactics.
> 
> Saying that I'll take your $50 now and buy the game later for you at launch isn't the same thing as pre-ordering... Anybody can do that. I'll do it for you if you want. Whether you or some random site on the internet does this, they most definitely are not *pre-ordering* the game for you, which is the key word here.


^this
T3beatz no rig for yo
btw beta plx?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14987132*
> i want to haz bf3 beta nao!


Who doesn't!!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14985281*
> Considering this is the first "new" architecture since relatively speaking K7 days and is similarly priced against the 2600k, all while using a better approach to HT, i don't see it getting blown away by SB. I'll put it this way if it's 10-15% slower clock for clock it should still be a win because multithreaded performance is what the architecture is designed for and AMD's overall design should be much more efficient. I'm not saying it will beat SB, but touch it? Yeah i think it will touch it, it would be a utter failure if it didn't.


most likely similar to game performance with sb as we are seldom cpu bound these days.

well we find out soon, another day without draws us nearer beta....


----------



## Yukss

guys, am i sick or crazy ? i just woke up and i had a dream, in that dream i signed in in origin and i saw the "ready to download" available.... crap, i just was another sad day for me.. no ready to download yet..


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;14988028*
> guys, am i sick or crazy ? i just woke up and i had a dream, in that dream i signed in in origin and i saw the "ready to download" available.... crap, i just was another sad day for me.. no ready to download yet..










no more crazy than the rest of us


----------



## ACM

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jtzEsdeHEI&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14979237*
> I would state this in the BFBC2 thread if I could find one on OCN, but anyway...
> 
> yes I am having BFBC2 problems. The stats and weapons have disappeared. First time for me.
> 
> Also, BFBC2 patch RC11 is coming out Wednesday. Proper announcement coming Monday.
> 
> FROM: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/bc2-pc-patch-feedback/1421689-client-r11-beta-patch-795745-end-public-beta-summary-2.html#post19875170
> 
> Just a heads up for all you battlefield guys still playing BFBC2.


Did you change your EA ID? I was told that changing your EA ID can literally break your game accounts.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14988432*
> Did you change your EA ID? I was told that changing your EA ID can literally break your game accounts.


It doesn't break anything.. I made them change mine.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, what a decline in hype since the Beta hold-up news. Xbox 360 footage looks "ok". Dice had a good run going, every week was more and more exciting... until last week.


----------



## furmark

i changed mine to .


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I am gonna leave my name just the way it is.


----------



## hydropwnics

i tried to change my bc2 solider name last night and they werent having it. I can choose any name I want when I get bf3 correct?


----------



## TehStranger?

i love how people are crying because they cant change their name in the game, it's as if they think it has a massive impact on the gameplay...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14989072*
> i love how people are crying because they cant change their name in the game, it's as if they think it has a massive impact on the gameplay...


im mad bro


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14989080*
> im mad bro


i can see the anger in your ninja's eyes


----------



## hydropwnics

i dont really care too much about name change, i was going to try to change it to something like my OCN name tho for playin with peeps from OCN so i'd be recognizable


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14989088*
> i can see the anger in your ninja's eyes


i can't, they are meer tiny dots.


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14989094*
> i dont really care too much about name change, i was going to try to change it to something like my OCN name tho for playin with peeps from OCN so i'd be recognizable


Im pretty sure people will be too busy enjoying the game to look at other people's name to see if they are from OCN.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14989110*
> Im pretty sure people will be too busy enjoying the game to look at other people's name to see if they are from OCN.


touche


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14989115*
> touche


Touchè*


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14989146*
> Touchè*


touché*

u mad bro?


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14989177*
> touché*
> 
> u mad bro?


touchè


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14989192*
> touchè


two shay!


----------



## glycerin256

Keep it on topic before THE mod comes and busts a cap.

BF3blog has up their weed in review in case you guys missed anything.
http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefield-3-week-in-review-september-18/


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14985926*
> 
> And you *can't* *pre-order* a non-limited edition of BF3 from any authorized distributor. The discussion is not whether you can buy a used copy of a game from ebay, criagslist or your neighbor. The discussion is about whether you can pre-order a non-limited edition of BF3 or not. Why are you trying to change the subject in support of your misinformed opinion? That's called straw-man tactics.
> 
> Saying that I'll take your $50 now and buy the game later for you at launch isn't the same thing as pre-ordering... Anybody can do that. I'll do it for you if you want. Whether you or some random site on the internet does this, they most definitely are not *pre-ordering* the game for you, which is the key word here.


I like how you Added any *authorized distributor*... I don't remember that line being in the original bet???







oh yeah, that's because it wasn't!
Quote:


> Him "lol, can you preorder non-limited edition? i think not"
> 
> Me "You can preorder a non limited edition..."
> 
> Him "no way, dice said that if you preorder, you get limited edition no matter what"
> 
> Me "@Amhro, how much you want to bet??"
> 
> Him "my rig"


buying a used copy was brought up by you..
Quote:


> "Many of the sites are scams. Others sell used keys"


Actually it is pretty much the same thing as pre-ordering, as I've said Gamestop does it (They just don't take to whole 50bucks up front)

What is Pre-ordering?? I take your money now, basically make sure the Item will be manufactured and reserved for you (get it in stock), and when it's ready for release I pay for it (with the money you gave me) and give it to you. Yes anybody can do it, and they do! lol









If the Item does not show Up, I have to give you your money back, If I would have paid for it way back when you gave me your money, I wouldn't have the money on hand to refund you.
Quote:


> Amhro,
> ^this
> T3beatz no rig for yo


It was a friendly bet, it's all good.


----------



## [email protected]

Safer with Origin that is. Screw the site even if they're cheap sure but i don't trust them. i trust Steam,Direct2Drive and this one. Green Gaming is honest and legit too. They refunded my funds in 5 days due to lack of no keys when Dead Island came out. I'll just wait til it's cheaper eventhough i saw Dead Island for 11.99 at another website. Cheap? Yes. But no thanks since it's not 100% legit.

Oh also.. it's monday.. i wonder.. tomorrow beta? or next week?


----------



## FellsPoint

Beta tomorrrow! cant wait


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


Beta tomorrrow! cant wait


----------



## Finny

I swear if I don't get beta this week I'm going to start clubbing baby seals...


----------



## Anonymous305

Betas gonna get released whenever consoles do updates as they have had to wait on approval from Microsoft and Sony and their pushing PC beta back to same time it gets approved for consoles


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14990241*
> Beta tomorrrow! cant wait


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;14990252*


----------



## FellsPoint

http://www.gamepur.com/news/5339-battlefield-3-beta-site-live-now.html


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


http://www.gamepur.com/news/5339-bat...-live-now.html


Niceeeeeee.....


----------



## FellsPoint

http://www.facebook.com/battlefield.it?sk=wall

italian to english people


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Tomorrow boys follow us ... there are news about something that you have been waiting for for a long time


translated


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


translated


Don't screw with me.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Don't screw with me.


ummm no?

do it yourself. That is the Offical EA BF3 italia page btw


----------



## downlinx

well max pc just released an article, but dont think it is worth the news space but post here
Battlefield 3 Team Releases an Xbox Gameplay Trailer Along With PC Comparison

Quote:



DICE has been pretty vocal about its support for the PC as a platform, and has proudly shown off code for its Windows version of Battlefield 3 whenever possible. This PC centric approach has led many to question why the console version is such a secret, and just how much visual definition will be sacrificed for users without proper PC gaming hardware. If you count yourself among the curious, wonder no longer my friends. DICE has not only released footage of the Xbox 360 version of Battlefield 3, but they were kind enough to post snippets of gameplay that was revealed recently in a PC trailer.

After taking a look at both videos side by side I was actually somewhat surprised. The PC version looks better, no contest, but it wasnâ€™t as dramatic as I had expected. When you consider that Sandy Bridge integrated graphics are quickly approaching the processing power of an Xbox 360 GPU, I wasnâ€™t expecting much from 6 year old console hardware. Itâ€™s also worth noting however that the cloak of the night might be hiding more visual blemishes that would be more obvious in daytime missions, so weâ€™ll just have to wait and see.

Of course graphics are only one side of the story. With support for larger multiplayer matches, dedicated servers, and the inevitable modâ€™s that are sure to follow, the PC version is the one we would recommend for anyone interested in picking this one up.

What were your impressions of the 360 footage vs. the PC?


along with a couple images
XBOX








PC


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14990434*
> translated


could be the BC2 patch?


----------



## MGX1016

still looks like some blurry crap.

Let's see this game in XXXX x XXXX res


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;14990464*
> ummm no?
> 
> do it yourself. That is the Offical EA BF3 italia page btw


still dont think its coming tomorrow but props to you for calling it if it does


----------



## FellsPoint

@ mtbiker033

I dont think everyones been waiting and anticipating that for a long time. good guess tho


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


@ mtbiker033

I dont think everyones been waiting and anticipating that for a long time. good guess tho


Well it just says there will be_ News_ about it tomorrow.
Although I hope your right.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


could be the BC2 patch?



Quote:



The update improves performance a little, increases stability under a variety of circumstances, fixes the clan tag issue (it's not clear if the 'remember password' issue is affected), adds the option to tweak the chat window, and removes SecuROM from non-Steam versions.


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss, no.


----------



## Lune




----------



## FellsPoint




----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












What does that expression actually mean?









English ain't my main language, don't jump into me.


----------



## Cryolite

another dice dev wrote a similiar message on twitter, according to a friend (who told me this hours ago).

beta tomorrow? D:


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What does that expression actually mean?









English ain't my main language, don't jump into me.










Pretty much means this week is going to get really crazy. Going to lose control lolololo something like that

I smell BETA. He wouldn't post something like this if there was no BETA coming


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What does that expression actually mean?









English ain't my main language, don't jump into me.










Crazy, awesome, Fun filled. Its coming!


----------



## Vorgier

My palms are getting a little sweaty.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What does that expression actually mean?









English ain't my main language, don't jump into me.










http://www.urbandictionary.com/defin...m=off+the+hook


----------



## kcuestag

Oh please no, please no, please tell us the date already!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;14990655*
> another dice dev wrote a similiar message on twitter, according to a friend (who told me this hours ago).
> 
> beta tomorrow? D:


http://twitter.com/#!/locust9/status/115759585704415232


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14990708*
> Oh please no, please no, please tell us the date already!


Sure.

Soon.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


Crazy, awesome, Fun filled. Its coming!


It's goin' down!


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh please no, please no, please tell us the date already!











Its tonight at midnight.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Safer with Origin that is. Screw the site even if they're cheap sure but i don't trust them. i trust Steam,Direct2Drive and this one. Green Gaming is honest and legit too. They refunded my funds in 5 days due to lack of no keys when Dead Island came out. I'll just wait til it's cheaper eventhough i saw Dead Island for 11.99 at another website. Cheap? Yes. But no thanks since it's not 100% legit.

Oh also.. it's monday.. i wonder.. tomorrow beta? or next week?










I agree, your safe bet would be with Origin... that's where I'm pre-ordering from. Looking forward to the beta!


----------



## Anonymous305

it makes since for releasing tomorrow pre orders get it tuesday and everyone else gets it thursday as that is 1 of the days consoles update usually


----------



## dteg

sigh, just read all the pages i've missed, haven't missed anything important luckily. anyways i honestly don't care when beta is anymore; just to tired of waiting


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What does that expression actually mean?









English ain't my main language, don't jump into me.










it's an american slang phrase for "really exciting"


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


sigh, just read all the pages i've missed, haven't missed anything important luckily. anyways i honestly don't care when beta is anymore; just to tired of waiting


I'm pretty exhausted really~ I'll get excited once the download starts, but with the trickle of information coming for this game, I don't know if Dice has dropped the ball with their marketing. The game has a lot of hype because it's a good game~ but I haven't even seen any solid helicopter play, or use of the flashlights or the suppression mechanics.

There's so little information out there to share and see and the game is a month away from release. I'm just used to fighting games, mmos and rpgs that share more with their fans and this is just starting to get ridiculous. I feel like a hungry dog being tossed crumbs, and I'm tired of fighting for 'em lol.

Hoping this beta comes out, and smoothly~ but knowing my luck, it'll be at the end of September when I have to work that weekend.


----------



## Stikes

Avast, me hearties. It be National Talk like a Pirate day! May all ye posts resolute with it!


----------



## Vorgier

Can't help but think.

"Tonight's the night."~Dexter

God I hope so.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Avast, me hearties. It be National Talk like a Pirate day! May all ye posts resolute with it!


i think not


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Can't help but think.

"Tonight's the night."~Dexter

God I hope so.


"and it's going to happen again, and again, has to happen."

I really hope it's tonight/tomorrow, but man is my school productivity going to be ruined.


----------



## Pryda

Would have been perfect if it came out tonight. Togheter with Pryda - 2Night which released today


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Finny*   I swear if I don't get beta this week I'm going to start clubbing baby seals...  
   
 You Tube  



 
 on topic... I cant wait to use the EOD, flying egg, and engineer's UAV. Idk if its in beta but i dont care i wanna USE THEM!


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Wow, so the worst week for my mobo to die









Asus better hurry it up with the RMA, or I'm gonna be







someone.... Lol...


----------



## downlinx

so just like there is a OCN steam name community, should we make an ORIGINS name community?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Oh please no, please no, please tell us the date already!











September.


----------



## Lune

The BETA date is "SOON"


----------



## kcuestag

http://bf3beta.battlefield.com/

This is hosted by EA, makes me wonder if the BETA comes out tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## The Advocate

As bad as I wanna play it, I hope the hardware community has benches within hours of beta starting. I am so tired of waiting to buy a GPU for this game.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://bf3beta.battlefield.com/

This is hosted by EA, makes me wonder if the BETA comes out tonight/tomorrow.










Maybe my theory was right? Man i should had ran a money pool right now







I would have made a lot of cash


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


As bad as I wanna play it, I hope the hardware community has benches within hours of beta starting. I am so tired of waiting to buy a GPU for this game.


Oh my god you do need a new video card. I notice you still have a 9800 gt. Good god!


----------



## The Advocate

She was a good one in her day.

Besides, look on the positive side, the chances of me being unimpressed by performance gains are less than my chance to win the powerball lotto!


----------



## Lhino

Zhinto (DICE community manager) tweeted that this week is a big week for Battlefield. I hope he means the beta.


----------



## FellsPoint

yeah we know, look through the thread a couple pages back


----------



## DOOOLY

People add me too your Origin account, my user name is DOOOLY.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;14991134*
> Zhinto (DICE community manager) tweeted that this week is a big week for Battlefield. I hope he means the beta.


Yep, that's why we've been going nuts in the last page or two.


----------



## Waffleboy

I really hope it comes out tonight! But tomorrow is my busiest day in terms of classes...I guess I don't really need to go XD


----------



## maybbmay

*cough cough* I feel a sick day coming on....


----------



## DOOOLY

It would fricking nice to see it come out tonight or tomorrow i am off both days







, and I am off Friday Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## joarangoe

I just finished classes yesterday and I have two weeks off of school. It would be perfect timing for me if it launched tonight.

Sent from my i879 using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

why do people just pop in the thread and post, and the stuff they post is usually stuff posted on the page RIGHT before the current one. i mean i don't expect people to read the entire thread but at least the last 2 pages?


----------



## kcuestag

http://www.facebook.com/battlefield.it?sk=wall

Quote:



Domani ragazzi seguiteci...ci sono delle news su qualcosa che state aspettando da tempo...


Which means something like;

Quote:



Guys tomorrow follows us, there's an announcement about something you have been waiting for a long time ...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


I just finished classes yesterday and I have two weeks off of school. It would be perfect timing for me if it launched tonight.

Sent from my i879 using Tapatalk


Yep, same here, finished my classes last week and have 2 more weeks off school.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


why do people just pop in the thread and post, and the stuff they post is usually stuff posted on the page RIGHT before the current one. i mean i don't expect people to read the entire thread but at least the last 2 pages?


Why do you care ???


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


Why do you care ???


why shouldn't i?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://www.facebook.com/battlefield.it?sk=wall

Which means something like;

Yep, same here, finished my classes last week and have 2 more weeks off school.










yeah posted a couple pages back.


----------



## MGX1016

I'm upset I don't get early access with my B.S. gamestop pre-order.. probably gonna go origin in a minute


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


I'm upset I don't get early access with my B.S. gamestop pre-order.. probably gonna go origin in a minute


order today and you get a free copy of Dead Space 2. the promotion ends today so jump on it!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


order today and you get a free copy of Dead Space 2. the promotion ends today so jump on it!


-_____- And this is why Origin is ANNOYING. I had been waiting for a long time to get my birthday coupon to pre-order. I pre-ordered a few days ago, and now they offer this.

Edit: I don't see anything about this offer on Origin's site.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


-_____- And this is why Origin is ANNOYING. I had been waiting for a long time to get my birthday coupon to pre-order. I pre-ordered a few days ago, and now they offer this.


You can still get it if you use Live chat through origin.


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


-_____- And this is why Origin is ANNOYING. I had been waiting for a long time to get my birthday coupon to pre-order. I pre-ordered a few days ago, and now they offer this.


Do a live chat with CS, and they will give it to you.
I ordered 1 week prior to the promo, and they gave me the free game.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


-_____- And this is why Origin is ANNOYING. I had been waiting for a long time to get my birthday coupon to pre-order. I pre-ordered a few days ago, and now they offer this.

Edit: I don't see anything about this offer on Origin's site.


a clan member told me about it yesterday

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You can still get it if you use Live chat through origin.


^this, i pre-ordered about a week ago, so yesterday i went on live chat and i got it for free..


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jemping*


Do a live chat with CS, and they will give it to you.
I ordered 1 week prior to the promo, and they gave me the free game.


Heck I pre-ordered back in June and was able to get Medal of Honor and Deadspace 2 just from talking to the livechat reps.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


-_____- And this is why Origin is ANNOYING. I had been waiting for a long time to get my birthday coupon to pre-order. I pre-ordered a few days ago, and now they offer this.

Edit: I don't see anything about this offer on Origin's site.


You had to make sure your email was verified for them to send you the coupon.


----------



## calavera

I think beta will start this Friday. Seems logical.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Thanks fellows, about to jump on and try that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


You had to make sure your email was verified for them to send you the coupon.


It was verified, trust me. I had been anticipating the coupon for a long time. I set a few of my friends up to get their e-mails validated for them and my friend whose birthday is 18 days after mine got his coupon on 9/1. You saved me on that one


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


I think beta will start this Friday. Seems logical.










Not really.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


I think beta will start this Friday. Seems logical.










I feel like they'd say this weekend is going to be off the hook if it was friday







maybe not tho


----------



## jemping

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Heck I pre-ordered back in June and was able to get Medal of Honor and Deadspace 2 just from talking to the livechat reps.


My friend pre ordered one during the previous promotion (DS2, ME2, or MOH) and he got DS2 and ME2.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I have a feeling the closed beta will start on Wednesday and the Open Beta will start on Friday. Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part as I have Wednesday and Thursday off! Knowing my luck, they probably will only make an announcement this week and we probably won't see the actual beta until a couple of weeks.


----------



## Stikes

I have a feeling beta will start in the next 3 seconds


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


I have a feeling beta will start in the next 3 seconds


denied


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I have a feeling the closed beta will start on Wednesday and the Open Beta will start on Friday. Maybe it's just wishful thinking on my part as I have Wednesday and Thursday off! Knowing my luck, they probably will only make an announcement this week and we probably won't see the actual beta until a couple of weeks.










This my friend, is called denial.


----------



## snow cakes

screw the beta


----------



## Stealth Pyros

... Been waiting for an Origin live chat rep since I last posted. 40 minutes.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


... Been waiting for an Origin live chat rep since I last posted. 40 minutes.


been there, took me like a hour


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


... Been waiting for an Origin live chat rep since I last posted. 40 minutes.


That's discouraging, I'm only 25 minutes in









and this:

All EA Experts are currently assisting others. Thanks for your patience. An EA Expert will be with you shortly.

is getting extremely old


----------



## DBEAU

So you can just go on Origin live chat and ask for some free games because you pre-ordered BF3 and they'll hook it up? Just like that?


----------



## glycerin256

From BF3BLOG posted today: *DICE aiming for "full year of play if you want to unlock everything"*

Quote:



On September 19th, 2011 in News
DICE has previously stated that they were surprised how many were playing Bad Company 2 well after its release (many still play the game today), and that Battlefield 3 would focus more on the long tun, with awards, unlocks and DLC. We know that it'll take 100 hours to unlock every weapon and attachment per kit, and now DICE's Patrick Bach has revealed a few more details about the longevity of Battlefield 3.

In a recent interview, Bach states that they're aiming for a full year of play if players want to unlock everything. Bach said:
"You don't have to play through the whole game to unlock a new thing - you'll actually unlock things for each specific weapon and kit. On the other hand if you want to explore the full unlock tree, there's plenty of things for you to do - we're aiming for a full year of play for those who really want to unlock everything."

Of course, a "year of play" differs from player to player. *Since it'll take 400 hours to unlock everything on all kits, that's just over an hour of gameplay per day for 1 year.* We're sure many will be playing a lot more. On top of the unlocks, there are awards and DLC which will surely provide incentive for players to keep playing a long time after the release. Not to mention the stats tracking and fun gameplay - after all, it's been 6 years since the release of Battlefield 2 and there are still thousands of active players.


Source


----------



## Vorgier

Try using http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_launch


----------



## FellsPoint

yahooo


----------



## dezahp

I'm not even going to bother talking to cs and going through all that effort to try and get DS2. Doesn't seem like a game worth the effort or should I say...definitely not something I'd be interested in playing at all.


----------



## dezahp

It's so stupid that they're waiting for Sony and Microsoft to approve the consoles just to release the pc beta....sighhh


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


It's so stupid that they're waiting for Sony and Microsoft to approve the consoles just to release the pc beta....sighhh


Actually it's not just for PC.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Actually it's not just for PC.


He meant that it's stupid that we have to wait for stupid MS and Sony's approval to get the beta, just because DICE insists on releasing the beta at the same time across all platforms. They should just give it to us already that way they don't have such insane server load when it releases across all three platforms at once. -____-


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Actually it's not just for PC.


Well my post is incomplete but you should know what I mean :/ Anyways I hope I get an email soon


----------



## Vorgier

Ah, my bad.









Anyways I wonder why they sent out a message for MoH people and not people who pre ordered off Origin. Maybe Origin orders don't get a key.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


yahooo











You're so stupid to leave your key to the public. Now anyone can steal your access lol.

Also how did you get the key already? 

Is this like when you just pre-ordered the game? I'm sure the keys remain the same from Alpha testing beta users like me for example and on the plus side i do currently own the pre-Medal of Honor Limited Edition in the past also.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Ah, my bad.









Anyways I wonder why they sent out a message for MoH people and not people who pre ordered off Origin. Maybe Origin orders don't get a key.


Exactly what I was thinking. They probably just haven't sent emails out yet...


----------



## FellsPoint




----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You're so stupid to leave your key to the public. Now anyone can steal your access lol.


You realize that's a fake key right. Unless the SOON part and "You will be receiving your key soon." didn't tip you off.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You're so stupid to leave your key to the public. Now anyone can steal your access lol.

Also how did you get the key already? 

Is this like when you just pre-ordered the game? I'm sure the keys remain the same from Alpha testing beta users like me for example and on the plus side i do currently own the pre-Medal of Honor Limited Edition in the past also.


This whole picture is fake for a reason... "Soon" was created by EA UK, go check it out.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You're so stupid to leave your key to the public. Now anyone can steal your access lol.

Also how did you get the key already? 

Is this like when you just pre-ordered the game? I'm sure the keys remain the same from Alpha testing beta users like me for example and on the plus side i do currently own the pre-Medal of Honor Limited Edition in the past also.



trololololol, how about reading stupid..... its suppost to look like that....


----------



## themadhatterxxx

[email protected] got pwnt!!!!!!!!! HSAAHDASAGHGDHAGDAHHAHAHHAHAHDSHDHSAHAHHSHSAH!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Ok whatever but still you registered DEC 2009 and now you only have 5 reps? Wow so much support and love for OCN. FAIL


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


[email protected] got pwnt!!!!!!!!! HSAAHDASAGHGDHAGDAHHAHAHHAHAHDSHDHSAHAHHSHSAH!!!!!


Hey we all make mistakes, not my fault if i woke up on the wrong side of the bed. You're immature lol.


----------



## T3beatz

Lol! you guys are funny.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hey we all make mistakes, not my fault if i woke up on the wrong side of the bed. You're immature lol.


















You would laugh if I told you how old I am.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hey we all make mistakes, not my fault if i woke up on the wrong side of the bed.* You're immature* lol.










Yet you attack someone about Rep like it's the water of life or something. LOL


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hey we all make mistakes, not my fault if i woke up on the wrong side of the bed. You're immature lol.










says the person that said i was stupid before reading, and is now discriminating over internet rep


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Yet you attack someone about Rep like it's the water of life or something. LOL


this. Now back on topic


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Man, good times!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Origin live rep:

David:
No I got it give me a brief moment to look into this for you.

Been about a half hour since his last response...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Origin live rep:

David:
No I got it give me a brief moment to look into this for you.

Been about a half hour since his last response...


What are you trying to do?


----------



## Amhro

betaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
anyone?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What are you trying to do?


Get Dead Space 2 for free. He responded again just after my post:

David:
I'm checking back with you to let you know that I am still here but your issue is turning out to be a little more complex then I expected. I do appreciate your patience.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

You cannot participate in the beta unless you've reached level 50 in BFBC2 and have platinumed all the weapons.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


You cannot participate in the beta unless you've reached level 50 in BFBC2 and have platinumed all the weapons.


rank 50 /check

platinums /check

beta /FFFF


----------



## Waffleboy

*sigh* the rep I was talking to said "Waffleboy" is already taken on Origin (it assigned me Waffleboy123) and he can't change it, he can't tell me if I will be able to change it later on, and was generally unhelpful. Maybe I should try again and see if I get someone else haha.


----------



## Slayem

PEOPLE!! Do we really need bickering in the thread about this game that all of us are dying to play!!

W2b BETA!!!


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


You cannot participate in the beta unless you've reached level 50 in BFBC2 and have platinumed all the weapons.


----------



## Cryolite

you should definetely do that.

i kept the guy for about two hours trying to find a name, every single name i wanted was taken.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


rank 50 /check

platinums /check

beta /FFFF


Did you platinum the shock paddles and repair tool?


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Did you platinum the shock paddles and repair tool?










sadly BC2 doesnt award medals for those


----------



## Amhro

btw, you will make a bf3 soldier like in bc2, you decide what name you want
its not affected by EA master id or anything


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


btw, you will make a bf3 soldier like in bc2, you decide what name you want
its not affected by EA master id or anything


Wrong. There is only 1 soldier per account and your in game name is your origin name.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Wrong. There is only 1 soldier per account and your in game name is your origin name.


QFT - unless they changed it without a notice.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Got Dead Space 2 credited. Even though I probably won't even touch the game for quite some time, I'm glad I was able to get it free.


----------



## [email protected]

What about the soldiers we created on the alpha beta back in July? Is that still there or erased?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Wrong. There is only 1 soldier per account and your in game name is your origin name.


That's how it works yes







so the guy above.. idk where you get your info

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What about the soldiers we created on the alpha beta back in July? Is that still there or erased?


Of course they will be gone..


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What about the soldiers we created on the alpha beta back in July? Is that still there or erased?


they are long gone.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


sadly BC2 doesnt award medals for those










not like you would have any medal for it









@ others: you will see, I WORK FOR DICE BIAOTCHEOS, I KNOW IT


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Got Dead Space 2 credited. Even though I probably won't even touch the game for quite some time, I'm glad I was able to get it free.


PLAY IT NAO!

Such a good game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


not like you would have any medal for it









@ others: you will see, I WORK FOR DICE BIATCHES, I KNOW IT










Even if you work for the aliens, DICE already confirmed that it will be like this.


----------



## Saizer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


not like you would have any medal for it









@ others: you will see, I WORK FOR DICE BIATCHES, I KNOW IT










Yeah, and I'm Chuck Norris and I'm about to shoot the hell outta your ass









lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Even if you work for the aliens, DICE already confirmed that it will be like this.


DICE = aliens


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


PLAY IT NAO!

Such a good game.


Played a bit of it,good game,bit freaky if im honest,was never into those horror games but to be honest it it lifted me out of it a few times and I enjoy playing an hour or so over the last few days.


----------



## Waffleboy

A conversation I just had:

Quote:



REPRESENTATIVE Hi, my name is REPRESENTATIVE. How may I help you?







ME: Hi, I need assistance changing my Origin name. It assigned me a previous name without asking first, and I want to change it to a different name I have also used in the past. It is currently set as "Waffleboy123", and I would like to change it to just "Waffleboy"







REPRESENTATIVE: May I have your EA email account?







ME: *********@********.com







REPRESENTATIVE: May I know the date of birth?







ME: ********







REPRESENTATIVE: Can you please stay online while I investigate this issue further?







ME: sure







REPRESENTATIVE: I have change your Origin name, as per your request. You could check from your side.







ME: Okay, one moment please







REPRESENTATIVE: I would like to inform you that this name i.e, Waffleboy is already there, please provide me some other name.







ME: What do you mean it is already there?







REPRESENTATIVE: It is there as a Solider name, so provide me some other name, as this name is not accepted by our tool.







ME: Wait, so since I have used the name Waffleboy in Battlefield: Bad Company 2 I can't change my EA ID to that?







REPRESENTATIVE: Yes







REPRESENTATIVE: You would be required to provide me some other name.







ME: It was my impression that your EA ID determines your soldier's name in Battlefield 3, so since I used the name Waffleboy in Bad Company 2, I can't use it in Battlefield 3?







REPRESENTATIVE: Yes could use the same name under BF3 also.







REPRESENTATIVE: *you could







ME: So when the game is released, I will be able to use the name Waffleboy?







REPRESENTATIVE: Yes







ME: Okay, I don't need to change my name then, thank you for your time.


I love the contradictory information. So, maybe you can either pick a new name or choose from names you've used in the past?


----------



## dteg

when do the reps ever get anything right? well my BC2 name and origin name are the same so i iz happy


----------



## Amhro

^ theres your proof, biaotcheos


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


A conversation I just had:

I love the contradictory information. So, maybe you can either pick a new name or choose from names you've used in the past?


Just so you know, EA Live chat knows as much as my pizza guy. Ask anybody.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just so you know, EA Live chat knows as much as my pizza guy. Ask anybody.


Oh I know, that's why I put "I love the contradictory information." I'm keeping this conversation though, and if I can't change my name later, EA will have a very angry call.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Oh I know, that's why I put "I love the contradictory information." I'm keeping this conversation though, and if I can't change my name later, EA will have a very angry call.


Do it because once you show them prove, they do miracles







I couldn't add BF2 and other things, gave them proof of some guy getting BF2 by one of their people, bam!

Edit: More proof of how clueless they are. Apparently I am in some exclusive list (I FEEL SPECIAL, MASTER VIP TO THE MAX)

Jesus.. what is this list? BETA is open, duh... I hate EA Live support, so clueless.


----------



## Cryolite

a friend just saw these :

Quote:



Originally Posted by Lascard View Post
does anyone know if the early access to beta is limited to customers from US only? cuz i was looking at the bf3 page on origin and thats what it said... im wondering if theres been any other word on this, if not no big deal tho just curious.
Yep, Canada and US only



Quote:



Open Beta for Battlefield 3 (Origin Exclusive)

Players who pre-order the game from Origin will be granted early access to the Open Beta for Battlefield 3 when it goes live in September 2011. Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only.


is there something im missing? US only ?!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


a friend just saw these :

is there something im missing? US only ?!


The 2 day closed beta for Origin preorders is US only. Open beta will be worldwide.

Oh boy... Lune, get ready to be trolled on Facebook.


----------



## glycerin256

I'm glad Lune gave out his real name on OCN. Now that I have that I know where to go to get 4 580GTX 3GBs...









J/K man


----------



## Cryolite

okay ignore my post. just talked with live support, heres the result.

Quote:



Nimesh: Hi, my name is Nimesh. How may I help you?
Bulut Karaca: hi, i wanted to ask something about BF3 pre order bonus
Bulut Karaca: about the early access beta
Bulut Karaca: is it only for US & Canada?
Nimesh: This is not only for the US and Canada.
Bulut Karaca: so i can enjoy the early access even if im in Europe?
Nimesh: Yes, Sure why not.
Bulut Karaca: thanks ! i read a lot about it being for US only.
Nimesh: You can enjoy it.
Nimesh: No.
Bulut Karaca: okay, thanks for the confirmation !


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I'm glad Lune gave out his real name on OCN. Now that I have that I know where to go to get 4 580GTX 3GBs...









J/K man


Welcome







Come pew pew nubs together in BF3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


a friend just saw these :

is there something im missing? US only ?!


It won't be US only.... even if it is, there are many ways of accessing it







There are many people with MOH Limited Edition including me.. so the chance of it being US only is ZERO. Many EU players bought MoH LE just for the BETA ^^


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The 2 day closed beta for Origin preorders is US only. Open beta will be worldwide.


No, closed beta was also advertised on uk and europe sites on Origin.

Sent from my i879 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zackcy

I don't understand the mentality of server admins.

32 man should NOT be played in BC2. Most of the maps (Except atacama/heavy metal) are not made for anything more than 24 people.

And what in the world is with 24/7?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I don't understand the mentality of server admins.

32 man should NOT be played in BC2. Most of the maps (Except atacama/heavy metal) are not made for anything more than 24 people.

And what in the world is with 24/7?


? I think 32 is fine on the majority of maps if anything. I think Oasis is one that is more suited for 24. As for Heavy Metal, I'd say even 64 would be fine for that map if it had one or two more flags with a few structures. I liked 24/7 servers at one point because Atacama was my absolute favorite map, but now I like playing on servers with a good rotation, such as Atacama, Panama, Isla Inocentes, Arica Harbor, etc.

Port Valdez is a God awful map for 32 OR 24 players. That's more like a 16 player map.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Port Valdez is a God awful map for 32 OR 24 players. That's more like a 16 player map.


I can't find ANY non 24/7 servers that have more than 5 people.

Valparisno (rush) is like Port Valdez. Bottom line: majority of the servers have too many people per map/no map rotation.

And there literally are NO conquest servers that are non atacama/heavy metal.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I can't find ANY non 24/7 servers that have more than 5 people.

Valparisno (rush) is like Port Valdez. Bottom line: majority of the servers have too many people per map/no map rotation.

And there literally are NO conquest servers that are non atacama/heavy metal.


Not true at all... you just need to look around! That your time zone just sucks.







MIAClan's server has a nice rotation, and if you're on later tonight I'll name you a few other servers that I have tagged as favorites with good rotation. The other day I was playing one that was 300 tickets, fast respawn, good rotation. Fast, clean, action, and well administrated. Some prick got kicked out for attacking the main base with a tank, but I don't think they kick if you man it out and attack on foot. IMO attacking the main base on foot is a-OK with me. If the other team can't stop a measly squad of infiltrators they deserve the ownage lol.


----------



## Zackcy

No point in trying. Game is dead. Time to move on. Me and Higgins are doing just that.


----------



## Lune

Yeah he just told me how awesome it is.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


No point in trying. Game is dead. Time to move on. Me and Higgins are doing just that.











Its so awesome man.


----------



## Kentan900

Is that for real? ^

Teasing ain't cool...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


Is that for real? ^

Teasing ain't cool...


Just the fact he is using "Battlefield 3: Beta" on Steam and BF3 isn't on Steam and won't be they say, what do you think?







100% REAL


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just the fact he is using "Battlefield 3: Beta" on Steam and BF3 isn't on Steam and won't be they say, what do you think?







100% REAL


Well you can add games as Non Steam games to the list







.


----------



## Higgins

trollsuccessful.swf


----------



## Eagle1337

So my origin name = soldier name?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


trollsuccessful.swf


Gives a Swedish semla


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just the fact he is using "Battlefield 3: Beta" on Steam and BF3 isn't on Steam and won't be they say, what do you think?







100% REAL


NON-STEAM GAME hurr durr


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


Well you can add games as Non Steam games to the list







.


You get the point









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


So my origin name = soldier name?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


Yes and you can only create 1 soldier, so think in advance.


----------



## Eagle1337

I already got an origin account









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


yahooo











I call BULLSHIET!!! I have BF3 preordered and MOH LE and I didn't get any email like this. Nice photoshoping.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I call BULLSHIET!!! I have BF3 preordered and MOH LE and I didn't get any email like this. Nice photoshoping.


You gotta be kidding me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


I already got an origin account









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


Go here and ask them to change your "EA Master ID" they will do it.

http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_landing


----------



## loop0001

sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


----------



## FellsPoint

lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


Lol? 999 ping is a bug, it's not the real thing.


----------



## VettePilot

Obama needs to give all overseas troops free broadband while deployed and







the enemy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


I know your pain. iraqistan sucks. I'm glad I wont be going back.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


Where the hell are you deploying?







We were only allowed 30 minutes of internet a day IF it wasn't down or there wasn't a 4 hour long wait or if I wasn't on shift because a mission was still going on lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


lol


he just lol'd at a soldier going to war.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


sad announcement from me...

i wont be buying this game until february or march next year.. *sniff*

this is because im dang deployed and the internet isnt good enough to support online games...tried BC2 yesterday... very sad to see all pings at 999 :'(


You get to shoot real guns w/ live ammo... Ill trade you.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


You get to shoot real guns w/ live ammo... Ill trade you.


the graphics are much better IRL too...
FPS Doug


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


You get to shoot real guns w/ live ammo... Ill trade you.


But there are no respawn points in RL so if you get shot you are a "dead man".


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


You get to shoot real guns w/ live ammo... Ill trade you.


You can shoot real guns with live ammo being a civilian too


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


You can shoot real guns with live ammo being a civilian too










u no get to kill terrorists though =/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


u no get to kill terrorists though =/


Well technically you can always join XE (blackwater) and do that too. It's just kinda frowned upon.


----------



## Microsis

http://bf3beta.battlefield.com/

It works!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Looks like we are gonna see a beta announcement tomorrow.


----------



## Zulli85

In case you haven't seen it yet, the best BF3 song you will ever hear.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


In case you haven't seen it yet, the best BF3 song you will ever hear.


Which doesn't do the original justice, this sounds like Battlefield







DR lol

There just isn't a substitute for the original.

*Dun dun dun dun-dun-dun*


----------



## Spct

Talking about shooting ammo, live weapons, and killing terrorists is inappropriate.

BF3 is a game, we are lucky to play and have fun, this member of our community is going somewhere that a good portion of the people there don't want us. He is going to be in harms way.

Cut the jokes and goofing, respect his occupation and pray to what ever god you like to talk to and ask him for our OCN members safe return.

Loop001, take care, be safe.


----------



## Blackops_2

Shooting is something i take serious so i don't find it inappropriate to talk about those things, the killing terrorist yeah that is a little over the top. I didn't consider my statements to be joking though.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


*Talking about shooting ammo, live weapons, and killing terrorists is inappropriate.*

BF3 is a game, we are lucky to play and have fun, this member of our community is going somewhere that a good portion of the people there don't want us. He is going to be in harms way.

Cut the jokes and goofing, respect his occupation and pray to what ever god you like to talk to and ask him for our OCN members safe return.

Loop001, take care, be safe.


im confused how talking about guns, ammo and shooting people is inappropriate in a BF3 thread. noone is denying the fact that he is going someplace dangerous, but if you spent anytime in this thread you would probably know that a good few of the people posting have actually been overseas and in the service and are back safely, so i see no problem with them talking about live ammo, real guns or protecting their country.


----------



## olliiee

Wooo http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...omorrow-2.html


----------



## Tech-Boy

I agree talking about guns in a serious manner is fine. The joking about killing terrorist and stuff is wrong


----------



## mybulleturface

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/login/index.php
Its so close


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybulleturface;14993807*
> https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/login/index.php
> its so close


woot


----------



## dteg

my bf3 beta code didn't work..


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;14993832*
> woot


did you try logging in? looks legit but don't wanna take the risk


----------



## mybulleturface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;14993868*
> did you try logging in? looks legit but don't wanna take the risk


Its battlefields main site...


----------



## Spct

Guns, Ammo, shooting, no problem with target, hunting, competions.

EDIT.

Im sure you all know what I meant.


----------



## doc2142

The link is not working for me but I am on my phone in school. What is the link about??!??!?


----------



## Waffleboy

The site said my EA account can't be found, it must not be ready yet haha.

EDIT: Nevermind, I just typed in my password wrong haha.


----------



## dezahp

So I tried logging into the site but you need to enter your beta code. Does anyone know how it's going to work for people who preordered through Origin?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14993899*
> The link is not working for me but I am on my phone in school. What is the link about??!??!?


its just the login page for the bf3 beta, you can't get very far without the code so its pretty useless..


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;14993899*
> The link is not working for me but I am on my phone in school. What is the link about??!??!?


Login link for the beta, like the one from the alpha.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14993916*
> its just the login page for the bf3 beta, you can't get very far without the code so its pretty useless..


Omg so close I can... Taste it.

Hmmm tastes like chicken.


----------



## jetpuck73

Better rest up!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vorgier

ETA: Soon


----------



## Capwn

Just edited the link. To see if I could get any more info, Looks like this has something to do with Gamestop, idk, See for yourself








FOLLOW LINK


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't have a key. They better give me two days early access because i've pre ordered from origin.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14993982*
> Just edited the link. To see if I could get any more info, Looks like this has something to do with Gamestop, idk, See for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOLLOW LINK


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorem_ipsum

Curious about the Gamestop thing though.

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com Is bringing me to the same page. Not sure editing it had any effect on finding it.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone confirm if they can login the battlefield website? How do you find your keys? I have the alpha trial on my origin. I can't seem to find my damn code growl..

Wait.. is this link for gamestop users or something?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];14994048*
> Can anyone confirm if they can login the battlefield website? How do you find your keys? I have the alpha trial on my origin. I can't seem to find my damn code growl..
> 
> Wait.. is this link for gamestop users or something?


Open Origin , right click your BF3 alpha, "show game details"

EDIT: The Alpha code is 20 characters long, and the BF3 beta code entry form on that site is only 16 chars.

EDIT #2 My MOH LE code is 20 chars as well


----------



## loop0001

@ Lune, aah, bug? well if so no worries, wasnt able to get a game with even manageable lag

@Topgearfan. haha bit more expensive to give it all to us

@ Glycerin, thanks for sacrificing your time aswell, good news is im not in the warzone part

@ PhRe4k, i am deployed at an "undisclosed location" haha. but apparently it's a more comfortable place than what you had... actually we have it to easy here.

@ JedixJarf, nah no guns for me, not my job


----------



## dteg

it's for gamestop managers


----------



## Finny

Have keys been issued yet?

I just have XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## jetpuck73

Don't think so.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny;14994089*
> Have keys been issued yet?
> 
> I just have XXXXXXXXXXXX


not as yet


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Maybe if we all raid Origin chat we can get someone dumb enough to hand us our beta keys?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14994068*
> Open Origin , right click your BF3 alpha, "show game details"


That's not the alpha "key".


----------



## Blackops_2

Bah more teasing!


----------



## dezahp

You guys just have to wait for when they send out email...just cause the site went up today doesn't seem they started sending out keys


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14994112*
> Maybe if we all raid Origin chat we can get someone dumb enough to hand us our beta keys?


We can start *****ing about how others got to get free games lol


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;14994130*
> We can start *****ing about how others got to get free games lol












It does say" contact EA customer support" We all raid them be like, " I tried my MOH LE code, it said I get beta access, but no dice !!!! " ( no pun intended )


----------



## Vorgier

Something better happen by/at midnight.


----------



## Capwn

No no no , it cant start tmmw. I have an 8000 sq. ft. house to start wiring tmmw!!!!!!









Troll edit: Just talked to my contact at DICE, they are going to delay the Beta till friday, just for me


----------



## Cryolite

oh my god that website made me get a heart attack.

i really thought it was OUR beta, and not the gamestop one


----------



## Lhotse

damn...just a pistol for the Recon kit ? BF2142 has a Lambert Carbine unlock that, although it's nowhere near the firepower of the Voss or Krylov in the assault kit, is actually a nice weapon in the right hands. also, i see C4 listed but no RDX ( maybe that's it ) and no APM (proximity) mines.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14994242*
> No no no , it cant start tmmw. I have an 8000 sq. ft. house to start wiring tmmw!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll edit: Just talked to my contact at DICE, they are going to delay the Beta till friday, just for me


i talked to my dice insider and told him to delay it to next week







ill have my 2500k by then


----------



## Lhotse

hmmm... i pre-ordered from Gamestop. maybe they'll hook me up.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;14994242*
> No no no , it cant start tmmw. I have an 8000 sq. ft. house to start wiring tmmw!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll edit: Just talked to my contact at DICE, they are going to delay the Beta till friday, just for me


Damn you George Lucas Damn you!!!!!!!!!!!









Sorry couldn't resist









Also i'm not quite sure where everyone thinks that gamstop has an earlier beta then everyone I preordered from gamestop and origin, haven't cancelled my gamestop order yet. I've never seen anything of any sort, and also wouldn't think that gamestop would get that kinda privilege especially over origin.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhotse;14994405*
> damn...just a pistol for the Recon kit ? BF2142 has a Lambert Carbine unlock that, although it's nowhere near the firepower of the Voss or Krylov in the assault kit, is actually a nice weapon in the right hands. also, i see C4 listed but no RDX ( maybe that's it ) and no APM (proximity) mines.


What do you mean just a pistol?

If by side arms, that's what every class's side arm is.

Also this isn't BF2142.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I hope it will start tomorrow but I have a feeling it will be next week. How sweet would it be if it started tomorrow since I have Wed & Thurs off!!!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;14994576*
> I hope it will start tomorrow but I have a feeling it will be next week. How sweet would it be if it started tomorrow since I have Wed & Thurs off!!!


Didn't we already go over this. >_>


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14994420*
> i talked to my dice insider and told him to delay it to next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill have my 2500k by then


we must have the same insider, because mine said the same thing, since my replacement SSD should be here by then..


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14994661*
> we must have the same insider, because mine said the same thing, since my replacement SSD should be here by then..


seems like we do then one thing though ill have my SSD tonight







just have to decide when to do the install


----------



## Vorgier

Flying with my 360 controller, next best thing to a stick. (if sticks even work)

Also, dem twitters be mighty quiet right now.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I may be wrong, but this news coming tomorrow I think is the System requirements


----------



## dezahp

Is it easier to fly aircrafts with a joystick or xbox 360 controller? I never tried flying helis or jets in BF2 cause I was pretty sure I would fail lol. I never thought about getting a joystick for a game but might consider getting one for BF3.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14994711*
> seems like we do then one thing though ill have my SSD tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just have to decide when to do the install


my i7 is already installed and my build complete except for the SSD though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14994739*
> Flying with my 360 controller, next best thing to a stick. (if sticks even work)
> 
> Also, dem twitters be mighty quiet right now.


i bought a 3d pro joystick off ebay for $15, good shape and everything, look around you might get lucky
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14994764*
> I may be wrong, but this news coming tomorrow I think is the System requirements


many people will be mighty pissed if this is true
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14994766*
> Is it easier to fly aircrafts with a joystick or xbox 360 controller? I never tried flying helis or jets in BF2 cause I was pretty sure I would fail lol. I never thought about getting a joystick for a game but might consider getting one for BF3.


i have never flown in ANY game, because i suck so much at flying, but i bought a joystick and i'm pretty decent in BF2 now; worthwhile investment..


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14994764*
> I may be wrong, but this news coming tomorrow I think is the System requirements


I don't think system requirements amounts to this week "being off the hook."

Just not seeing it.


----------



## olliiee

I think it will be beta and system requirements, they would go hand in hand IMO.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14994798*
> my i7 is already installed and my build complete except for the SSD though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a 3d pro joystick off ebay for $15, good shape and everything, look around you might get lucky
> 
> many people will be mighty pissed if this is true
> 
> i have never flown in ANY game, because i suck so much at flying, but i bought a joystick and i'm pretty decent in BF2 now; worthwhile investment..


hehe guess what the UPS man just brought my SSD right now 2 minutes ago


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14994828*
> I don't think system requirements amounts to this week "being off the hook."
> 
> Just not seeing it.


Well we have 4 days. Maybe system requirements tomorrow and Beta date announcement after. Or all tomorrow.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I really think its the beta announcement, not many days left in this month, my initial guess for the beta was between the 21st and 25th of this month.


----------



## Higgins

If the beta is being released tomorrow, do you think we're talking a midnight release or middle of the day release?


----------



## Clawbog

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14995157*
> If the beta is being released tomorrow, do you think we're talking a midnight release or middle of the day release?


Probably do it double secret when nobody is expecting it


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14995157*
> If the beta is being released tomorrow, do you think we're talking a midnight release or middle of the day release?


I think if it is tomorrow they will be sending out keys at midnight.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;14995162*
> https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1


It works!

I hope its temporary.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;14995223*
> I think if it is tomorrow they will be sending out keys at midnight.


Legitimately considering pulling an all nighter if they release it at midnight.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14995297*
> Legitimately considering pulling an all nighter if they release it at midnight.


id do the same if i didnt have work the next day :/


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;14995297*
> Legitimately considering pulling an all nighter if they release it at midnight.










For sure.


----------



## Liquidpain

Guys, I don't know why but I'm getting really amped!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

The beta site is down now.


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;14995162*
> https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1


Is it just me, or what?? None of these links work at all for me







Not sure what's up with that, but they all show up as "The requested URL /index.php was not found on this server." or something to that effect. Weird.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> @Demize99 we need clarification on the matter. X and Y (both have 0-0 stats) X kills Y. Y is revived. What's the score for each?
> 
> @Njordsk X: 1-0 Y: 0-0


This makes me happy.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Wouldn't they release it during the day time for Sweden so that they can manage it? Midnight PST is 9am in Sweden.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

BATTLEFIELD 3 BETA ANNOUNCEMENT TOMORROW? + BETA IS MULTIPLAYER ONLY
Quote:


> ...DICE has stirred up the pot with 3 hints. On the official Italian Battlefield page, DICE teased "guys, tomorrow follow us, there is news about something you have been waiting for a long time." However, the teasing didn't stop there. Dainel Matros, Battlefield's global community manager, tweeted "this week is going to be off the hook BF3″, and his coworker, David Goldfarb, reassured that this week is "gonna be a great week. BF3″.
> 
> My guess is that the long-awaited Beta will go live tomorrow or will be announced tomorrow to go live next week.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14995337*
> This makes me happy.


Very nice, just how BF2 worked and how BC2 should have worked. When you're revived it truly shouldn't count as a death. I mean, you're on the ground looking up at the sky, vision slowly fading away as you pass.


----------



## Waffleboy

I would guess they'll announce it tomorrow, it will open for early release on wednesday, and generally on friday.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;14995469*
> I would guess they'll announce it tomorrow, it will open for early release on wednesday, and generally on friday.


At this point, I'm pretty sure just a "ok here's your beta key, have fun" email would be the most well-received release method. Enough of this fricking drawn out hype madness already.


----------



## SheepMoose




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14995317*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.


I was thinking the same very thing, good thing i'm a night owl







:thinking:


----------



## Vorgier

1 Hour until hopefully something! I think...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14996243*
> 1 Hour until hopefully something! I think...


Well seeing as they have now taken that beta site down,I wouldn't get my hopes up.

Hope I am wrong though


----------



## Deluxe

I just hope so much that they manage to make hit-reg perfect in this game...
This just happened to me in BC2:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOufTUSyFEQ[/ame]


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14996495*
> I just hope so much that they manage to make hit-reg perfect in this game...
> This just happened to me in BC2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOufTUSyFEQ


Maybe it glitched because you were switching between weapons to take the cocking delay off and it just made the gun sound but didnt actually shoot. This happened to me a few times.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStranger?;14996559*
> Maybe it glitched because you were switching between weapons to take the cocking delay off and it just made the gun sound but didnt actually shoot. This happened to me a few times.


You can clearly see the dust where I "hit", you don't see that when you mess up the reload-skip.
I play so much shotgun, I don't mess up the reload skip.

Just to show I don't screw up, a clip from that same round.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rYUaL80jUE[/ame]


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14996599*
> You can clearly see the dust where I "hit", you don't see that when you mess up the reload-skip.
> I play so much shotgun, I don't mess up the reload skip.


Something like that has never happened to me. Just like the person you quoted said, it probably glitched which, from what you say, is rare.


----------



## SheepMoose

No it happens all the time. I've had it happen with sniper rifles, shotguns, LMG's. BFBC2's hit boxes tend to lag behind the player.


----------



## Vorgier

I uninstalled BC2 today.









I wore it out. Played it on 360 a ton then a bit on PC. After playing the BF3 Alpha I really can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya same here I got bored with BC2 long ago.


----------



## TehStranger?

So did I, Im playing medal of honor atm its so much fun, and it looks so sexy


----------



## glycerin256

Did it happen yet? I mean the BF3 beta...


----------



## TehStranger?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;14996815*
> Did it happen yet? I mean the BF3 beta...


No


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14996654*
> I uninstalled BC2 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore it out. Played it on 360 a ton then a bit on PC. After playing the BF3 Alpha I really can't stand it anymore.


I still have to play BC2~ I can't just let go of it until BF3 arrives. But it's driving my craaaazy.


----------



## dteg

i got so tired and bored of BC2 that i now find BF2 to be way more exciting and enjoyable..


----------



## doomlord52

I still play BC2 from time-to-time, but its really just for trolling: Acog sniper quick-scoping, 870-slugs-magnum, noob-toob only (with explosive mk. 2), CG spam (mk. 2), etc.

Really, playing that game seriously anymore is impossible.


----------



## Ishinomori

I've got bored of BC2 as well...

Playing LoL instead!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;14953521*
> origin is your best bet... Hence the name Origin... it's where it all starts.
> 
> its an EA game. EA is origin.
> 
> Good name.


T3 you now have the 10,000th post...

Might wanna edit this one!


----------



## [email protected]

LOL so funny!
http://i55.tinypic.com/vqtb4k.gif%5B


----------



## labbu63

watching the whole entire Dragonball series in wait BF3 its so good up until GT


----------



## Quesenek

I can't believe its already the 20th and there still isn't beta information. Not that I would have been able to play it due to college, but it still sucks that they are taking people for a ride with all this hype that the beta is releasing in September and waiting for the last possible moment to do it.


----------



## dteg

there is no more hype, everyone is just plain tired of the secrecy and waiting...


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14997265*
> watching the whole entire Dragonball series in wait BF3 its so good up until GT


I liked GT.









I hope this announcement has been announced by the time I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;14997323*
> I liked GT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this announcement has been announced by the time I wake up tomorrow.


GT just got a bit confusing for me im about half way through but i like their little jokes every now and then but not Goku's food ones i got annoyed of those real fast

also guys patience is key for the beta


----------



## JMCB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14997265*
> watching the whole entire Dragonball series in wait BF3 its so good up until GT


That's weird. I was looking at DBZ stuff while I was bored waiting for BF3 beta. For instance, there is a new DBZ mini-manga out entitled: Episode of Bardock. It's actually from Akira Toryama himself. It's kind of stupid and lame, but it killed some of my boredom (for 13 min).


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;14997343*
> 
> also guys patience is key for the beta


Patience is only 8 chars, you need 16


----------



## Noir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14997427*
> Patience is only 8 chars, you need 16


Nice one







Had to think why you would say that.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Ps3 getting a firmware update tonight. Most likely in preparation for the demo.


----------



## theturbofd

Everyone pulling an all nighter?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14997427*
> Patience is only 8 chars, you need 16


Haha nice one mate


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;14997427*
> Patience is only 8 chars, you need 16


hehe gotta give you props for that now huh


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;14994764*
> I may be wrong, but this news coming tomorrow I think is the System requirements


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;14994766*
> Is it easier to fly aircrafts with a joystick or xbox 360 controller? I never tried flying helis or jets in BF2 cause I was pretty sure I would fail lol. I never thought about getting a joystick for a game but might consider getting one for BF3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;14997680*
> Everyone pulling an all nighter?


i'll go to bed around 3am or so..

edit: this is EPICLY off topic but a guy posted some of his builds here on OCN and a few other forums and i found this 1 build of his to be utterly amazing and breathtaking...
http://www.guru3d.com/article/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-july-2011/


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14997942*
> i'll go to bed around 3am or so..
> 
> edit: this is EPICLY off topic but a guy posted some of his builds here on OCN and a few other forums and i found this 1 build of his to be utterly amazing and breathtaking...
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-july-2011/


oh yeah i seen that one i really like it itoo
edit: never mind GT just got interesting also i never noticed how buff kid goku is lol


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14995460*
> BATTLEFIELD 3 BETA ANNOUNCEMENT TOMORROW? + BETA IS MULTIPLAYER ONLY


If they announce tomorrow that it's going to be released next week, that most definitely wouldn't be a good week. That would be a horrible week!


----------



## [email protected]

Then again you never know it's tomorrow. I just happened to see their website is back up. Gonna have to wait. Gonna be hard to sleep not knowing what exactly the announcement would be tomorrow lmao. I might actually have to get up early in the morning to see it happen lmao.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14997942*
> i'll go to bed around 3am or so..
> 
> edit: this is EPICLY off topic but a guy posted some of his builds here on OCN and a few other forums and i found this 1 build of his to be utterly amazing and breathtaking...
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/guru3d-rig-of-the-month-july-2011/


He has a website. I follow all his threads







one at the moment is L3p L4n or something of the sorts. I'll find it and PM you.

EDIT: You already have, sorry


----------



## rogueblade

Bad Company 2 patch coming tomorrow....that's all the announcement was:

Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Patch for PC to be released on Wednesday http://bit.ly/r7cHzQ @kalmalyzer @zh1nt0 #BFBC2 (2 minutes ago from TweetDeck)


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14998473*
> Bad Company 2 patch coming tomorrow....that's all the announcement was:
> 
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 Patch for PC to be released on Wednesday http://bit.ly/r7cHzQ @kalmalyzer @zh1nt0 #BFBC2 (2 minutes ago from TweetDeck)


I don't think so,if it was an announcement they wouldn't use 2 main twitter pages to do it
https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0


----------



## kcuestag

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/fullstory.php?id=165431

That http://bf3beta.battlefield.com site was working for few minutes before I went to bed last night, and it just contained a message saying "It works!







".

Now it doesn't even work, something tells me the BETA is damn close.










I wake up only to find awesome stuff.


----------



## rogueblade

That 'It Works' page was a fake


----------



## kcuestag

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/index.php?id=1

This link didn't exist before, now it does (Even though it gives a 404 error).

I'm going to stick to my computer all day long pressing F5 on Twitter.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14998593*
> That http://bf3beta.battlefield.com site was working for few minutes before I went to bed last night, and it just contained a message saying "It works!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ".
> 
> Now it doesn't even work, something tells me the BETA is damn close


Just talked to EA live chat:
Quote:


> Pulkit: Hi, my name is Pulkit. How may I help you?
> Double Dash: Hello
> Double Dash: Recently some site have been found about the battlefield 3 beta, I just want to know if it was fake or not, because I prompted my id and password
> Double Dash: https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/ this site, is it real or shall I change my pw?
> Double Dash: Now it's not even working anymore
> Pulkit: I would like to tell you that it is fake site and i request you to change your password ass soon as possible .


This might be helpful since I'm pretty sure lots of people prompted their info in there lol. Go change your pw!


----------



## kcuestag

I doubt that's fake, it's hosted within the EA servers.









EA Live Chat reps know less than Lune's pizza guy.


----------



## BigLisy

Really hope so, just like I hope the big news weren't about the BC2 patch :/


----------



## dade_kash_xD

^-THIS . I LoL'd pretty hard when I read the EA guy said to change your PW for Origin. It's on EA's site and when you put in a fake usernamew it would ask you to try again, when you put the real it let you in and asked for your Beta key.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14998874*
> I doubt that's fake, it's hosted within the EA servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EA Live Chat reps know less than Lune's pizza guy.


----------



## Ishinomori

im pretty sure i haven't seen this posted yet.

Extended version of the Caspian Border Trailer

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m6CLA3su_A[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

Yep that w as posted long ago I think.


----------



## kilrbe3

1:40pm at DICE, few more hours and we may have BETA news!


----------



## jacobrjett

Kinda off topic, but how do you guys think gtx 570 sli will fair with 1440p?

I aint asking "will my cards max out bf3!" because I know we dont know yet - but you guys reckon 1280mb of vram will be enough for 1440p?

I suppose its kind of bf3 related because its battlefield thats inspired me too upgrade from a gtx 560 to gtx 570 sli and is tempting me to buy a u2711


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14999355*
> Kinda off topic, but how do you guys think gtx 570 sli will fair with 1440p?
> 
> I aint asking "will my cards max out bf3!" because I know we dont know yet - but you guys reckon 1280mb of vram will be enough for 1440p?
> 
> I suppose its kind of bf3 related because its battlefield thats inspired me too upgrade from a gtx 560 to gtx 570 sli and is tempting me to buy a u2711


I am sure 570's in SLI will be a great setup for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Hawk777th

It will probably do just fine at that res.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigLisy;14998850*
> Just talked to EA live chat:
> 
> This might be helpful since I'm pretty sure lots of people prompted their info in there lol. Go change your pw!


I like how there is the word "ass" in the live chat. Did the EA Live chat CS really say "ass"?

"Pulkit: I would like to tell you that it is fake site and i request you to change your password ass soon as possible ."

That, or I have been "Had" again.









Lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

EA chat fails at so many levels it hurts.


----------



## jacobrjett

Thanks, im hoping the 1280mb vram is enough for a 1440p display, thats got nearly twice as many unique pixels as a 1080p!

Wow, it will look amazing on a 1440p display wont it!

so excited for this game (I pre ordered it like 3 months ago and ive already requested a day off work for it lol)


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;14999472*
> (I pre ordered it like 3 months ago and ive already requested a day off work for it lol)


A DAY?







Casual! The rest of the week off from noon Tuesday is the only way to go. (would do all day Tuesday but I have to be a zombie for a meeting in the AM







)

You're not alone, many of us are banking on the SLI'd 570s.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay;14999512*
> A DAY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casual! The rest of the week off from noon Tuesday is the only way to go. (would do all day Tuesday but I have to be a zombie for a meeting in the AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> You're not alone, many of us are banking on the SLI'd 570s.


Haha well I have a crap job so I cant afford to take much time off!

Im absolutely confident that the 570 sli setup will destroy bf3 at 1080p - however im worried if the vram will be enough for the 1440p







I googled "gtx 570 sli 1440p, 1280mb 1440p" etc couldnt find much info

Although, when I play games like oblivion with high res textures or metro 2033 I think im only using up like 650mb anyway and thats at 1080p...


----------



## Hawk777th

Vram shouldn't be an issue unless you are running triple monitors.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14999576*
> Vram shouldn't be an issue unless you are running triple monitors.


Dangerous blanket statement.


----------



## Lune

Ladies and gentlemen, I smell BETA.


----------



## Techboy10

Less than an hour!!!!










edit: Ninja'd, dammit Lune! lol


----------



## jacobrjett

my lord awesome

if only I had a moh key


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;14999599*
> Dangerous blanket statement.


Haha Probably.


----------



## Mr. 13

what time do u guys think they are going to announce it?
I've been waiting from the first day of september ...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;14996495*
> I just hope so much that they manage to make hit-reg perfect in this game...
> This just happened to me in BC2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOufTUSyFEQ


Wowwww that's horrible. I'm anxious for the patch as well, I'm confident they fixed up the hit registration to be as good as BF3; my guess is they've learned and are mastering Frostbite with BF3 and will fix the small things in BC2 to make it much more enjoyable, even though not many people will be playing BC2 once BF3 hits. I know I sure won't be playing BC2, unless there's a downtime or horrible server quality on BF3's release, then I'd probably play the BF3 single player


----------



## vitality

so the beta releases in an hour and my first class starts in 35mins









nooooooooo


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14999732*
> so the beta releases in an hour and my first class starts in 35mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooooo


really?! it's coming out in an hour?


----------



## chiehkai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14999732*
> so the beta releases in an hour and my first class starts in 35mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooooo


Well, I guess it isn't the beta. Probably the date for the beta only......


----------



## Hawk777th

I would guess it just the date.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, what do I do. Im going to pick up Gears 3 and BF3 beta is going to start....

i guess Gears until my BF3 beta is ready to go!


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality;14999732*
> so the beta releases in an hour and my first class starts in 35mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nooooooooo


I have a class @ 10, right after the announcement.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

why would just the date "blow the ass of the internet" Im assuming the emails for early access are going to start showing up in our inboxes.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14999576*
> Vram shouldn't be an issue unless you are running triple monitors.


Crysis 2 eats up 1860MB VRAM at only 1080P. Good thing I have a 2GB card or it would suck to be back at 1280 or 1.5. It maxes out the memory requiring me to kill Windows Aero to play at 1600P. The Alpha sure used a lot of VRAM FYI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;14999792*
> why would just the date "blow the ass of the internet" Im assuming the emails for early access are going to start showing up in our inboxes.


I'm with you on that. There's no way this week could be good if it's a silly date announcement.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya well part of the problem is that C2 doesnt turn off the water rendering under the level you are playing in so the cards stuck doing all that too. If they had done it right it wouldnt be so bad.


----------



## kcuestag

We have to wait another week;

https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/116136051885621248


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14999830*
> We have to wait another week;
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/116136051885621248


Bummer.


----------



## Lune

AHHAAHAHAH 29... ****

there goes the early september


----------



## Amhro

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14999830*
> We have to wait another week;
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/116136051885621248


Really


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;14999823*
> Ya well part of the problem is that C2 doesnt turn off the water rendering under the level you are playing in so the cards stuck doing all that too. If they had done it right it wouldnt be so bad.


Speaking of I just read an article claiming Nvidia payed 2 million USD for them to delay the patch and do that sort of witchery, I didn't take it all in, I didn't really believe it just skimmed it.

But yes 1080p > 1GB Vram. Games will get more demanding, not less and they certainly won't stay using 1GB or less at 1080p, many already dont. In 10 years we'll probably need 1TB of Vram.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;14999830*
> We have to wait another week;
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/116136051885621248


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU









9 days :'[

Ohwell a release date is better than nothing...


----------



## kcuestag

And they are putting the Metro map again?


----------



## Techboy10

Curse you DICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rush on Metro again?? Really?!?!

What the ****!


----------



## Pryda

they have also put up System Requirements


----------



## olliiee

Specs:

MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE
RECOMMENDED SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE


----------



## Stealth Pyros

OF FREAKING COURSE it starts the 29th, the day I leave on a cruise for the weekend. Are you freakin' kidding me? Oh, it starts the 27th for pre-orders. I'm ok now.









LOL @ Metro Rush...


----------



## Hawk777th

WILL MY STATS CARRY OVER FROM THE BETA TO THE FINAL GAME?

NO. WE ARE STILL FINE TUNING THE RANKING SYSTEM AND WE DON'T WANT TO GIVE BETA PLAYERS AN UNFAIR ADVANTAGE WHEN BATTLEFIELD 3 LAUNCHES. You will keep your soldier name, though

Be careful what you use for your soldier name you might get stuck with it.


----------



## Frazz

"those that have already pre-ordered the pc digital download version of battlefield 3 through origin or own the limited/tier 1 edition of medal of honor for xbox 360, playstation 3 or pc, will have early access starting on september 27th.

The open beta ends on october 10th."


----------



## b.walker36

I'm sorry but DICE really let us down on this one. I consider claiming a beta to be in Sept then releasing it on the second to last day of the month is bull. I would rather them be like hey guys were not going to make a good Sept date but it will be out before October to test for almost a full month.

I feel like only reason they are releasing it then is to not have falsely advertised to those who bought the limited edition of MOH. I mean its not a huge deal but i find it to be disappointing on DICE's part.

I get it on my Birthday which is cool. And i will probably play most of the night. I hope it supports sli this time cause my new card comes Thursday.


----------



## Techboy10

Ouch, my card is now a "recommended requirement". Looks like I might be purchasing a second 560Ti when it comes out.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;14999900*
> I'm sorry but DICE really screwed this one up. I consider claiming a beta to be in Sept then releasing it on the second to last day of the month is bull. I would rather them be like hey guys were not going to make a good Sept date but it will be out before October to test for almost a full month.
> 
> I feel like only reason they are releasing it then is to not have falsely advertised to those who bought the limited edition of MOH. I mean its not a huge deal but i find it to be disappointing on DICE's part.


-____- They never promised it by a certain date. Within 12 months of Medal of Honor's release date means before October 12, 2011. The whole reason they never stated "September 29th" weeks ago is because they weren't sure they can deliver that promise. Don't make a promise you're not sure you can meet.


----------



## Mr. 13

that god damn metro map again? i was hoping to play on Caspian...


----------



## y2kcamaross

What a bunch of crap, pre ordered and won't get back from Florida til the 29th, so the 2 days early access is pointless.


----------



## olliiee

Yeah what will recommended hardware get me in terms of eye candy?


----------



## rpsgc

And the "beta" ends on October 10th, so it lasts less than two weeks.

Major fail by DICE.


----------



## Ishinomori

29th... and on metro...

*sigh*


----------



## glycerin256

I called the dates.









And to all you whiners out there. At least you get to play a beta. It could be a closed beta that you don't get to play or something similar to that.

Be happy for what you get. #*$&*$& complainers.


----------



## Frazz

Still above recommended!, go HD6970







haha, anyway that's scary, those recommended specs are pretty high to be honest.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> STARTING ON
> September 29
> 
> Featured Game Mode:
> Rush


So much fail...
This week is most definitely not going to be a good week.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Wonder if the beta will support SLI


----------



## Addictedtokaos

... wow, Dice really knows how to get its community all excited...more f4ck1n waiting....


----------



## Far3nhe1t

Here is to hoping my 6950 can do work


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;14999957*
> Still above recommended!, go HD6970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha, anyway that's scary, those recommended specs are pretty high to be honest.


I'd say.. Maybe a 2nd 6950 will do the trick.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14999915*
> -____- They never promised it by a certain date. Within 12 months of Medal of Honor's release date means before October 12, 2011. The whole reason they never stated "September 29th" weeks ago is because they weren't sure they can deliver that promise. Don't make a promise you're not sure you can meet.


Yeah I edited my post, they didn't screw it up but i still think they let us down. They already have my money and deserve it I just think the only reason they even met the Sept date is to avoid problems if they didn't from MOH buyers. And the same map and mode as the alpha. You would think they would want to test some conquest 64.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc;14999925*
> And the "beta" ends on October 10th, so it lasts less than two weeks.
> 
> Major fail by DICE.


How is this a fail? Was it ever promised it would be months long? The game releases on the 25th, how do you expect final changes to make it in if the beta ends less than 10 days before the release?


----------



## kilrbe3

20gb HD needed... dammit, time to order a second SSD


----------



## lightsout

Lol @ people complaining because they are going out of town or have school or something. Serious?


----------



## glycerin256

wow 560 and 6950 as recommended HW. That's high!

SWEET!!!

My SLI setup better work for the beta. oh please oh please.

Of and my Xonar better work better than it did for BFBC2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;14999998*
> Lol @ people complaining because they are going out of town or have school or something. Serious?


They are not complaining... they are joking.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilrbe3;14999986*
> 20gb HD needed... dammit, time to order a second SSD


This...

Doesnt "recommended" normally correspond to medium settings?


----------



## joarangoe

Damn, didnt they say there was going to be jets on the beta? dont see that happening with operation metro.

Anyway, that beta key better be on my inbox by sept 25 or else.... Im gonna rage Chewbaccasdad's style.

Lol at just now:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

So if a 560 is recommended, that probably means all maxed without AA, at a decent resolution like 1080p I assume. My single 570 should pump it good.


----------



## olliiee

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so can you tell us if the recommended system requirements are enough to run the game on ultra?
4 minutes ago
in reply to ↑

@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 recommended is usually medium
4 minutes ago via TweetDeck
replies ↓

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@
@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?
2 minutes ago

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@
@bkohn1 2
2 minutes ago

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@
@zh1nt0 thanks man
1 minute ago


----------



## Pryda

@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?

@(sensurert navn) 2

A guy on another forum posted this


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Don't kill me, but I'm kinda glad it isn't till the 29th, as I should have my new mobo in by then. That's a freakin short beta though, 12 days?? Man, those are gonna be some loooooong weekends for me









Really though, the same map/game mode as the Alpha?? Whoever it was that was saying it's just a nice name for a demo was right, this isn't a Beta "test". They would have tried another game mode/map if it was.

Fail Dice, way to long on releasing the date, the hype was already gone for me anyways. It'll be nice, but I'm not nearly as excited as I was 2wks ago.

Now if only I had the money for that second 6870....


----------



## Amhro

also lol @ ppl complaining about operation metro map
as for me, i loved it, i dont care which map, i will play any map :d
and i hope it will be better optimalized than alpha, coz i could never play in that metro part, viva crashes


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


Still above recommended!, go HD6970







haha, anyway that's scary, those recommended specs are pretty high to be honest.


Yeah, those folks wanting to max they game out on triple monitor eyefinity had better be running quadfire rigs.

I just bought an Asus GTX 560ti TOP and I'm going to have to live with playing at 1680x1050 probably at medium (at best) settings. I had my eye on that card for a while now, and was worried it wouldn't be enough. Looks like, it is, just barely. What a beast of an engine. Should look good for years to come.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pryda*


@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?

@(sensurert navn) 2

A guy on another forum posted this










so did I


----------



## glycerin256

wow, there are a ton of complainers about having to play Metro Rush for the beta. What a bunch of ungrateful turds.

I thought they tweaked the map and gameplay of Metro since the Alpha, where did I read that?


----------



## jam1e

anyone else get a login box for preview-vassets.ea.com when they refresh the battlefield page??


----------



## furmark

i never got in the alpha so ill be happy with metro .


----------



## Pryda

zh1nt0Daniel Matros
@
@bkohn1 recommended is usually medium

Im happy that it requires some really badass hardware for Ultra


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam1e;15000059*
> anyone else get a login box for preview-vassets.ea.com when they refresh the battlefield page??


i did, i never entered my details though.


----------



## olliiee

Someone just told him to jump off a bridge, the fans are not very happy at all


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15000061*
> i never got in the alpha so ill be happy with metro .


Oh i'm going to be happy too. Just expected more which is probably my own fault. I'm going to be trying it out on my ps3/xbox as well to see how it looks.


----------



## The Advocate

yeah, recommended usually equals medium settings. I would not expect a 570 to max the game out. You'll probably have fairly smooth performance at med-high settings at 1080p, if you dont crank AA too high.

I guess the Dice/EA guys who said they wanted to see some serious rigs built for this game weren't kidding. Asus and Nvidia are probably high fiving each other over all the upgrades and 2nd (and 3rd) card sales BF3 is going to bring them.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hopefully I can crush it with my sig rig! Its what it was built for!


----------



## vitality

Time to start searching for another OB 580 I guess.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


How is this a fail? Was it ever promised it would be months long? The game releases on the 25th, how do you expect final changes to make it in if the beta ends less than 10 days before the release?


So naÃ¯ve. How cute.


----------



## maybbmay

Somewhat regretting the 570 SLI at the moment, looks like I should have gone for 580 SLIs. Although I don't think there is going to be too much of a difference.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Somewhat regretting the 570 SLI at the moment, looks like I should have gone for 580 SLIs. Although I don't think there is going to be too much of a difference.


Are you kidding? lol

570 sli is like double the performance of a gtx 560 dude. I got average 45 fps with my overclocked gtx 560 ti in a benchmark that gtx 570 sli gets 85-90 when they arent overclocked. And take note it says "gtx 560" not "gtx 560 ti"

Youve got a card thats two steps above a gtx 560, and youve got TWO of them.

We will be fine









I might get some popcorn, watching all the people rage because they overhyped themselfs for this and expected it earlier then the end of the month and to include caspian border is going to be just as interesting.

On a side note, the crysis recommended requirements include a 8800gts







I sure as hell couldnt max crysis out with my gtx 560 ti lol

Edit: It currently takes a gtx 580 to max out crysis 1080p and hold 60 fps... thats a card thats what, the most powerful single gpu card available right now, ~4 generations after the 8800gts... something to think about...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Somewhat regretting the 570 SLI at the moment, looks like I should have gone for 580 SLIs. Although I don't think there is going to be too much of a difference.


OC'em a bit and your set for Ultra


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam1e*


anyone else get a login box for preview-vassets.ea.com when they refresh the battlefield page??


That's from the Lastpass extension if I remember. It does it to some dell login page too occasionally.

Quote:



From Twitter

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so can you tell us if the recommended system requirements are enough to run the game on ultra?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 recommended is usually medium

bkohn1 Bob Kohn
@zh1nt0 so would one GTX580 run it on ultra? Or do I need two of them?

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros
@bkohn1 2


BF3 is the new Crysis


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Somewhat regretting the 570 SLI at the moment, looks like I should have gone for 580 SLIs. Although I don't think there is going to be too much of a difference.


I'm expecting my GTX460 sli @ 900 to at least run this on high with minimal AA.

If it doe's not i shall be sad but live with it.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


OC'em a bit and your set for Ultra










Ya that's the plan. Just wondering if the 1280 is going to be an issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Are you kidding? lol

570 sli is like double the performance of a gtx 560 dude. I got average 45 fps with my overclocked gtx 560 ti in a benchmark that gtx 570 sli gets 85-90 when they arent overclocked. Take note it says "gtx 560" not "gtx 560 ti"

Youve got a card thats two steps above a gtx 560, and youve got TWO of them.

We will be fine










580s X2 for Ultra, not 560. Like it was mentioned above OC'ing will probably get Ultra but just wondering if the 1280 will gimp it.


----------



## Hawk777th

So 2 580s for Ultra wow! Sounds like this game is going to be a haus!


----------



## DOOOLY

My 480s are going to be best investment ever !


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I called the dates.









And to all you whiners out there. At least you get to play a beta. It could be a closed beta that you don't get to play or something similar to that.

Be happy for what you get. #*$&*$& complainers.


Don't take me wrong, I could care less if it's Rush/Metro, it's freakin' BF3 for crying out loud







It's just from a technical standpoint, and for the people that got into the Alpha (I am NOT one of them), you'd think they would try a 64 player conquest on a different map to do some better server/gameplay testing. I'm crazy excited, just hope they can actually get something usable out of the Beta, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Pryda

I guess you might want a third GTX 580 if you wanna take full advantage off 120hz...


----------



## Jue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15000184*
> So 2 580s for Ultra wow! Sounds like this game is going to be a haus!


and very pretty.


----------



## Lune

Every time I see this I die a little inside.... I'll probably play the BETA for like 2 hours and then never open it again... got bored of Operation Metro because of no jets and proper vehicles.


----------



## Lhino

LOL, Zhinto is pretty funny. He posted "Blowing the ass off of internet in approx 60 minutes." before he announced the beta date. I laughed pretty hard when this thread exploded.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Every time I see this I die a little inside.... I'll probably play the BETA for like 2 hours and then never open it again... got bored of Operation Metro because of no jets and proper vehicles.


Ya, this doesn't help my clanmates and I decide on what slot server to buy either. Was hoping to get some 64 player Conquest running to see the quality of gameplay. Guess we'll just buy a 64 slot to start and tweak from there.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Every time I see this I die a little inside.... I'll probably play the BETA for like 2 hours and then never open it again... got bored of Operation Metro because of no jets and proper vehicles.











Rush does have jets. Whether the beta will have them in Rush or not, who knows. I personally loved the subway fights.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

So having just one GTX480 isn't gonna cut it huh?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Ya, this doesn't help my clanmates and I decide on what slot server to buy either. Was hoping to get some 64 player Conquest running to see the quality of gameplay. Guess we'll just buy a 64 slot to start and tweak from there.


Yeah I am really disappointed... they are really destroying the game for themselves too







People are going to think Battlefield 3 is all about rush or something... zzz

We are going to rent this server for the clan

https://portal.hypernia.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

Where are you getting yours ;p


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They are not complaining... they are joking.


Nah a ton of people were saying fail for all sorts of dumb reasons, just be happy its finally coming.


----------



## ACM

I was hoping the beta would last longer then the 10th of October...


----------



## Jue

getting ours from http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/game-servers/bf3-battlefield-3/


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15000257*
> Rush does have jets. Whether the beta will have them in Rush or not, who knows. I personally loved the subway fights.


I know Rush have jets... but I bet they won't be in the game or else they would've bragged about it 50 times by now. JEJEJEJE WE GONNA HAVE JETS IN RUSH LOL U CAN EXPERIENCE THEM.

We are pretty much going to get a broken product.. believe it or not. If we can't go online and test Conquest.. choppers, jets, all weapons and all kind of stuff like that.. then gg

Stupid BETA tbh.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I know Rush have jets... but I bet they won't be in the game or else they would've bragged about it 50 times by now. JEJEJEJE WE GONNA HAVE JETS IN RUSH LOL U CAN EXPERIENCE THEM.

We are pretty much going to get a broken product.. believe it or not. If we can't go online and test Conquest.. choppers, jets, all weapons and all kind of stuff like that.. then gg

*Stupid BETA tbh.*


you havent even played beta yet and complaining, qq


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I am really disappointed... they are really destroying the game for themselves too







People are going to think Battlefield 3 is all about rush or something... zzz

We are going to rent this server for the clan

https://portal.hypernia.com/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0

Where are you getting yours ;p


Branzone or NFO (Nuclear Fallout) is most likely. Branzone has an amazing ultimate package available and I use to LOVE their customer service, server quality, and uptime with CounterStrike.

I had forgotten about Hypernia though, thanks for the link!


----------



## glycerin256

Be happy about what you get. They could cancel the beta 1 day after release and say "well, we got what we needed, thanks guys."

Some people will never be happy though, and that is disappointing.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


you havent even played beta yet and complaining, qq


I've played the BETA, under the name "Alpha" this is Alpha #2

No really, get real, they are giving us the exact same thing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Be happy about what you get. They could cancel the beta 1 day after release and say "well, we got what we needed, thanks guys."

Some people will never be happy though, and that is disappointing.


It's not that I am not happy, but they even said BETA will have 64 players and jets on some twitter, someone asked zh1nt0 if we will be to try out the jets he said yes, now all we are getting is Metro not even Caspian? zzzzzzzzzzzz

Yeah let's play BF3 COD style, go rush go.. they should give us the jets in Rush for the BETA so you can enjoy the mess


----------



## Ishinomori

We can thank consoles for limiting the Beta on PC's...

Gotta satisfy the majority, and all that shizz


----------



## b.walker36

I thought they told us earlier that jets would be in the beta?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

I wouldn't waste more than few hours on the beta, probably will only get a feel for the game and see if I really want to fork over $$$ for 2 GTX580s cause for some reason it'll hurt my pride if I don't play this game on Ultra settings lol ...it's not like stats are gonna count from it anyway.

and lol @ all the people raging at DICE about release dates. Seriously go out with your friends, girls, do your homework...etc.

Just remember one thing we're all lucky this game isn't pushed back into delay oblivion like most games are.


----------



## maybbmay

If/When they don't hit their anticipated pre-order "goal" as a result of the "open beta" I bet we see some different game modes / maps. I think they're just trying to skate by right now and see what they can get away with. These maps and modes need tested somehow. So unless there is some largescale "super secret" test going on, surely they're going to change their minds.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15000377*
> I thought they told us earlier that jets would be in the beta?


Yes they did, including 64 players Conquest, now they somehow didn't stick to that... that's why people are pissed


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15000379*
> and lol @ all the people raging at DICE about release dates. Seriously go out with your friends, girls, do your homework...etc.


Hockey season starts right as the beta is ending!


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yes they did, including 64 players Conquest, now they somehow didn't stick to that... that's why people are pissed



Quote:



I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta
Maybe something,and the drop down doesnt work

Quote:



Johan Andersson
repi Johan Andersson
Battlefield 3 minimum & recommended system requirements: bit.ly/nZf6sz #bf3 yfrog.com/nvfjhp
46 minutes ago Favorite Retweet Reply
Derppy Derp
Derppy Derppy Derp
@
@repi *Umm, the beta FAQ has "I see there are servers up for a second map on PC. Can I access and play this map?" and it lacks answer.*
38 minutes ago
in reply to ↑
Johan Andersson
@repi Johan Andersson
@Derppy *mysterious eh?







*
36 minutes ago via TweetDeck Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## olliiee

There is another map: "I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?" Yet we can't access the drop down answer.

I think they are just teasing. Once they know the servers are a.ok and there are no huge flaws they will open up the next map









Also, its being released pretty late, and on a map theyve already done to death. I'd say theres a fair chance they are running behind schedule and this is a sort of fix they can offer to remain true to their word and buy some time. Just my theories. I'm probably wrong, feel free to abuse me.


----------



## glycerin256

I am excited to see the graphics card comparisons on the tech websites. I wanna see the the 6950 2GB, 6970 2GB, 570 and 570 2.5GB, and 580 and 580 3GB compared, all in single card and SLI.

It will be great to see the performance scaling, even though the drivers and game won't be 100% perfect. I wonder if specific drivers will be released for the game from both AMD and nVidia.

EDIT: LOL, I bet the second map is caspian border conquest on PC only. I would LMAO!


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


There is another map: "I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?" Yet we can't access the drop down answer.

I think they are just teasing. Once they know the servers are a.ok and there are no huge flaws they will open up the next map









Also, its being released pretty late, and on a map theyve already done to death. I'd say theres a fair chance they are running behind schedule and this is a sort of fix they can offer to remain true to their word and buy some time. Just my theories. I'm probably wrong, feel free to abuse me.


I noticed this too lol


----------



## themadhatterxxx

SO basically a single GTX580 will NOT run this game on Ultra at playable frames at 1920x1080 on a single monitor? Either this game has some HUGE graphical enhancements over BC2, which might be true since DICE claims the PC build was exclusive to PC or just shoddy programming...

I guess waiting for benchmarks is probably the best way to go.


----------



## The Advocate

okay, so now for some GPU fanboi pot stirring..

If the rec'd specs are for a 6950 or a regular 560, and the 6950 pretty handily trumps the 560 in just about every bench, can we infer that the game runs better on nVidia hardware...?










: popcorn: :lawnchair:


----------



## Hawk777th

I wonder if those are the reqs for the beta and not the full game due to it not being optimized yet.


----------



## glycerin256

Is BF3/frostbite2.0 supposed to use physX? I don't think so but I wanna be sure.


----------



## Hawk777th

No.


----------



## Amhro

answered.

*I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?*

No. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15000507*
> answered.
> 
> *I SEE THERE ARE SERVERS UP FOR A SECOND MAP ON PC. CAN I ACCESS AND PLAY THIS MAP?*
> 
> No. THIS MAP IS ONLY FOR INTERNAL BACK-END TESTS.


Yup, I just double checked and read that. Guess that ends that!

PS- thx for the answer.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I just hope to Gd that AMD doesn't drop the ball and that they have Crossfire CAP's ready by the Beta date! Nothing would be worse than than the Beta coming and going and having to disable CrossfireX!


----------



## USFORCES

Operation metro have jets?


----------



## y2kcamaross

So if this game doesn't run great on my rig with most eye candy enabled, do you think I should A) sell the 560 ti's and pick up a pair of 580s and a new power supply or B) wait for the new Radeon cards to come out and gauge their performance?


----------



## olliiee

Jump jets? Maybs.. I see no runway friend


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


So if this game doesn't run great on my rig with most eye candy enabled, do you think I should A) sell the 560 ti's and pick up a pair of 580s and a new power supply or B) wait for the new Radeon cards to come out and gauge their performance?


Hold on to what you got. Big price jump to get 580s. Maybe wait till next gen and Kepler.


----------



## Amhro

i heard jets are pretty good underground


----------



## hp.

Isn't beta available in ASIA ? i only see it saying america europe and other continents


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15000582*
> Operation metro have jets?


You obviously didn't play Alpha







Area 4 is the end of the map... that's not a run way


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15000615*
> You obviously didn't play Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Area 4 is the end of the map... that's not a run way


Can u imagine trying to take off on the street in Area 4 Rofl!


----------



## NorCa

Pls no beta till first week of October...

I dislocated my shoulder and cant play


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Can u imagine trying to take off on the street in Area 4 Rofl!










Yeah would be pretty awesome, too bad you would have to go through the mcom and all the cars on the street, rofl


----------



## The Advocate

I think most of the butthurt over no jets in beta is that pre-order folks wanted several weeks of flight practice so they could jet/chopper rape everyone at release.

I also suspect DICE is highly aware of that and specifically prevented it.

And this is coming from someone who bought a 360 controller PC wireless adapter just to have a flight edge.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


I think most of the butthurt over no jets in beta is that pre-order folks wanted several weeks of flight practice so they could jet/chopper rape everyone at release.

I also suspect DICE is highly aware of that and specifically prevented it.

And this is coming from someone who bought a 360 controller PC wireless adapter just to have a flight edge.


Lol? Isn't playing the game for years pwning with a jet and then some newbie comes in and u kill him like a boss the same thing? That's not the reason.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You obviously didn't play Alpha







Area 4 is the end of the map... that's not a run way


easy with harrier








operation metro is too small for jets anyway


----------



## Kentan900

So this means I need to buy a second GTX 580 to fully max it? That's just great and I just started my drivers licence wich will cost me around 1500 bucks...


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Advocate;15000649*
> I think most of the butthurt over no jets in beta is that pre-order folks wanted several weeks of flight practice so they could jet/chopper rape everyone at release.
> 
> I also suspect DICE is highly aware of that and specifically prevented it.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who bought a 360 controller PC wireless adapter just to have a flight edge.


Lmao, I can fly perfectly fine with my mouse and keys in battlefield 2


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15000671*
> Lol? Isn't playing the game for years pwning with a jet and then some newbie comes in and u kill him like a boss the same thing? That's not the reason.


No, because that will be one newb, not an entire map full of them. You have to deal with other seasoned players. Besides, you know what you're getting into when you join a mature game that has progressions and a learning curve.

If the game launches with a few thosuand ace pilots ready to pile up killcounts, it's going to discourage casual players.

Everyone on fansites tends to think like a hardcore player, which I get, but these companies don't. They want a fairly level playing field, otherwise, why not unlock a rape gun for limited edition/pre-orders?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900;15000709*
> So this means I need to buy a second GTX 580 to fully max it? That's just great and I just started my drivers licence wich will cost me around 1500 bucks...


But why should you have to max it?

The 12 minute footage was on a single 580, its probably got witcher2-like ubersampling or something that will cripple anything far from 580 sli, but the game would still look amazing with a single 580...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15000598*
> Hold on to what you got. Big price jump to get 580s. Maybe wait till next gen and Kepler.


I figure I could probably sell my cards for 350-400 and another 500 should be able to get me a couple 580s, not too outrageously expensive. The 7000 series is supposed to arrive somewhat soon, so maybe I will at least wait it out til then...Kepler seems too far off.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Lmao, I can fly perfectly fine with my mouse and keys in battlefield 2


I can't. I can fly, but my dogfighting is marginal at best. I haven't been a decent pilot since BF 1942. Never tried a gamepad for flight. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


I think most of the butthurt over no jets in beta is that pre-order folks wanted several weeks of flight practice so they could jet/chopper rape everyone at release.

I also suspect DICE is highly aware of that and specifically prevented it.

And this is coming from someone who bought a *360 controller PC wireless adapter just to have a flight edge.*


That wont give you an edge...

I suspect that they haven't chose to introduce jets in BETA for the fact that everyone with be TK'ing to high hell just to get to fly, and no "Bug-reporting" or "glitch-finding" will get done.


----------



## Hawk777th

AMD 7K series delayed to 2012.

If the news is to be believed.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


AMD 7K series delayed to 2012.

If the news is to be believed.


whats new


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


AMD 7K series delayed to 2012.

If the news is to be believed.


Well *****...


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


That wont give you an edge...


Oh well. I am just trying to give myself a crutch. It was a minor investment









Quote:



I suspect that they haven't chose to introduce jets in BETA for the fact that everyone with be TK'ing to high hell just to get to fly, and no "Bug-reporting" or "glitch-finding" will get done.


Lol yeah that too. Kinda the same reason though, no?


----------



## Hawk777th

I wonder when they will finally merge the EA and Origin accounts. If it will come before BF3...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


That wont give you an edge...

I suspect that they haven't chose to introduce jets in BETA for the fact that everyone with be TK'ing to high hell just to get to fly, and no "Bug-reporting" or "glitch-finding" will get done.


Probably easier to get a good idea of which guns need balancing without everyone trying to fly instead of actually shooting people. I'd expect that rush gives a bit more close combat than conquest would too.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


Oh well. I am just trying to give myself a crutch. It was a minor investment








Lol yeah that too. Kinda the same reason though, no?


no worries bud, a joystick would serve you better!


----------



## Cryolite

disappointment at its best


----------



## T3beatz

What if with one GTX-580 you get pretty much every thing maxed with only a couple settings below.
you go out and buy a second 580 for only a 5% increase in performance in the game.

Also when they say maxed how many fps are they talkin??


----------



## Hawk777th

I would guess 60FPS that has been the standard for years.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Hmmm, maybe 2 560 ti's can do ultra smoothly on my 1680x1050 monitor, wouldn't count on 3d being too smooth though


----------



## Techboy10

I'm only playing at 1680x1050 so I'm hoping my 560Ti will pull through on High settings (minimal AA of course) with decent framerates. I just spent $250 on books for school and while I can afford it, I'd rather not spend another $250 for a second 560Ti.

I was also hoping for Caspian Border and Conquest 64.

Oh well,







.


----------



## DOOOLY

I think if people want to max everything, GTX580 in SLI will probably be the setup you want.


----------



## Blackops_2

So we've waited till the end of september to play the alpha again? Beta only out till the 10th? Oh wait i get 48hr early access... this is bull****. With the way they hyped everything up you would think we'd be getting caspian border. "Going to blow the ass of the internet" By releasing the alpha again! Epic fail. Since it starts so late Early access should be today IMO.

Don't get me wrong i liked the alpha, but metro.... well it kinda sucked at times. Especially starting off with the americans.


----------



## chiehkai

Quote:



WHAT TERRITORIES ARE THE BETA AVAILABLE IN?
THE BETA IS AVAILABLE IN NORTH AMERICA, SOUTH AMERICA, EUROPE, SOUTH AFRICA, AUSTRALIA AND NEW ZEALAND.


No BETA in Asia... so looks like all the players who live in Asia has been discriminated by EA?

What a smart move.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;15000965*
> I think if people want to max everything, GTX580 in SLI will probably be the setup you want.


A GTX580 SLI or a 6970 CF.


----------



## T3beatz

I just can't see going out and spending $1000+ for GPU's on a game that cost $60.00... lol my dual 6870's for $300 was a little over the top for me.









I'll wait a couple years to upgrade to a better card (by then the game will be a little old) and a new one should be on the way, but I'll be able to run this 2-3 year old game at max! lol (this probably will be the way of most gamers). Does it make sense to me? not really, but that's the way it is.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


That wont give you an edge...

I suspect that they haven't chose to introduce jets in BETA for the fact that everyone with be TK'ing to high hell just to get to fly, and no "Bug-reporting" or "glitch-finding" will get done.


Omgz I want 2 fli a j3t.

BF2 pretty cheap. Almost same jet mechanics. Also, when BF3 comes out don't even think about flying a jet, you're whole will be prone/holding E at the jet spawn.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I just can't see going out and spending $1000+ for GPU's on a game that cost $60.00... lol my dual 6870's for $300 was a little over the top for me.









I'll wait a couple years to upgrade to a better card (by then the game will be a little old) and a new one should be on the way, but I'll be able to run this 2-3 year old game at max! lol (this probably will be the way of most gamers). Does it make sense to me? not really, but that's the way it is.

















I'm with you. I bought a second 460 for this game and skyrim for 125. I will use these until i cannot play games on my computer on at least medium. Once that happens I will probably by the current flagship and start the process over again.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I just can't see going out and spending $1000+ for GPU's on a game that cost $60.00... lol my dual 6870's for $300 was a little over the top for me.









I'll wait a couple years to upgrade to a better card (by then the game will be a little old) and a new one should be on the way, but I'll be able to run this 2-3 year old game at max! lol (this probably will be the way of most gamers). Does it make sense to me? not really, but that's the way it is.

















You will still be able to max most things its aa thats the killer.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Omgz I want 2 fli a j3t.

BF2 pretty cheap. Almost same jet mechanics. Also, when BF3 comes out don't even think about flying a jet, you're whole will be prone/holding E at the jet spawn.


You can't hold E, can you? I think you have to spam it 24/7 that's what I do lol


----------



## y2kcamaross

Well it's not exactly logical but logic and this board don't exactly go hand in hand

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You can't hold E, can you? I think you have to spam it 24/7 that's what I do lol


Oh yes best way to hoard the jet is to stand there and just hold E you will get in most of the time. This coming from my experience with BF2


----------



## slytown

If you have trouble maxing, just drop it to 1680x1050 and put it in windowed mode. Smaller screen, but you won't sacrifice quality.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY;15001092*
> Oh yes best way to hoard the jet is to stand there and just hold E you will get in most of the time. This coming from my experience with BF2


What the........................ I didn't know you could just HOLD E? HAHAHAHA.. omg I feel stupid! Until now I was just spamming E 24/7 really fast and I was wondering how people still get the jet before me sometimes : / thanks


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15001121*
> What the........................ I didn't know you could just HOLD E? HAHAHAHA.. omg I feel stupid! Until now I was just spamming E 24/7 really fast and I was wondering how people still get the jet before me sometimes : / thanks


Now that he knows...............more competition ಠ_ಠ

Not so excited as it's Operation Metro. Shoulda stocked up on Alpha gameplay footage


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Now that he knows...............more competition ಠ_ಠ


I just opened Battlefield 2, time to pew pew


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Is BF3/frostbite2.0 supposed to use physX? I don't think so but I wanna be sure.


Frostbite uses the Havok physics engine which runs on the CPU. This is part of why BC2 chews up so much CPU.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I just hope to Gd that AMD doesn't drop the ball and that they have Crossfire CAP's ready by the Beta date! Nothing would be worse than than the Beta coming and going and having to disable CrossfireX!


RadeonPro should be able to suffice for Crossfire profiles until the official CAP comes out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yes they did, including 64 players Conquest, now they somehow didn't stick to that... that's why people are pissed


And don't forget they promised early September...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I just can't see going out and spending $1000+ for GPU's on a game that cost $60.00...


You don't have to pay $1000 if you're smart and get two 6950/70s instead. They give the same performance in CF/SLI but one costs less than half and has more VRAM.


----------



## Zackcy

Anyone else click the download button on the right side







?
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I just opened Battlefield 2, time to pew pew


Ok I'm opening it too. Maybe we should play?

Nah League of Legends.


----------



## RPXZ

Meh,

Little upset now. I don't think sli 560's overclocked will meet my minimum frame requirement.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Meh,

Little upset now. I don't think sli 560's overclocked will meet my minimum frame requirement.


Oooooooooook. What type of monitor(s) do you have?


----------



## Lune

@ PoopaScoopa yeah I mentioned that too a few times







they really lied to us.

I am not whining, but promising something and then bam nothing... I hate that. I am going to play their boring map and report stuff like I did in the Alpha.... but you guys should understand why people are mad about it : /

No1 likes being lied to


----------



## hydropwnics

i might have to shell out for a second 6970 to xfire :O


----------



## BigPharma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Frostbite uses the Havok physics engine which runs on the CPU. This is part of why BC2 chews up so much CPU.


What is the general consensus on a cpu overclock translating to noticeable performance gains?

I recall some benches I saw a while ago but I cant remember the results.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


You will still be able to max most things its aa thats the killer.


yeah, I'm looking to get pretty good performance, with 4xAA... I tried 8xAA in Crysis and things went to crap... I couldn't tell the difference that much anyway.

I'm just trippin about Dice being confident in saying you'll need to spend over a grand to run our game at high settings! lol That's a great selling point!









That's like me saying to truly enjoy this 50 dollar steak, you have to purchase this 2000 dollar bottle of wine.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Anyone else click the download button on the right side







?
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Ok I'm opening it too. Maybe we should play?

Nah League of Legends.


LoL is down for another 2.5hrs! T.T


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


@ PoopaScoopa yeah I mentioned that too a few times







they really lied to us.

I am not whining, but promising something and then bam nothing... I hate that. I am going to play their boring map and report stuff like I did in the Alpha.... but you guys should understand why people are mad about it : /

No1 likes being lied to


Agreed, it's about like AMD and the bulldozer situation.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


yeah, I'm looking to get pretty good performance, with 4xAA... I tried 8xAA in Crysis and things went to crap... I couldn't tell the difference that much anyway.

I'm just trippin about Dice being confident in saying you'll need to spend over a grand to run our game at high settings! lol That's a great selling point!









That's like me saying to truly enjoy this 50 dollar steak, you have to purchase this 2000 dollar bottle of wine.


or you need to buy a fork for $500 and then a knife to SLI it with for $1000 total!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


or you need to buy a fork for $500 and then a knife to SLI it with for $1000 total!











I like your analogy better! lol


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm glad I went with my 580's now.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I was planning on going for a 2600k build within the next few months anyway; so I might as well grab a second 570 to max this sucker out.


----------



## INeedANewPC

Battlefield 3 Beta New Released!!! It's HERE!!!

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

and

http://www.enterbf3.com/


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *INeedANewPC*


Battlefield 3 Beta New Released!!! It's HERE!!!

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

and

http://www.enterbf3.com/



they just announced the dates no release yet


----------



## Yukss

*Battlefield 3 Open Beta starts Sep 29th!*










We are happy to announce that the eagerly awaited Battlefield 3 Open Beta starts Thursday, September 29th!

Running until October 10th, the Battlefield 3 Open Beta is your chance to play the game early, try out our free social platform Battlelog, and help us make the game even better by sending us your valuable feedback.

If you pre-order Battlefield 3 (PC digital download version) on Origin before September 25th, or if you have registered your first-hand copy (by activating its Online Pass) of Medal of Honor: Limited Edition/Tier 1 Edition, you will get 48 hours early access to the Beta, meaning you can start playing Tuesday, September 27th. The full details on how you will be granted early acess is available on our new Beta section.

For Xbox 360 and Playstation 3, the Open Beta will be visible on the consoles' digital marketplaces under Battlefield 3. For PC, you need to install Origin and download the Open Beta from within the Origin application.

For all your Open Beta questions and answers, head to our new Beta section at the official Battlefield 3 site. Enjoy the Beta, and let us know what you think!

source
http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...announced.aspx


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm a little disappointed that it's not Caspian, but hey, I actually liked Operation Metro a lot. I still can't wait.


----------



## rogueblade

So the 48 hour early access, does that mean at midnight on Tuesday the 27th or what?


----------



## Stikes

Thought confirmed Jets for beta? Meh, screw Beta. I hate rush haha


----------



## theturbofd

Wait so this means MOH and pre orders get it tuesday right?


----------



## BigLisy

Some pages earlier I've seen someone going on how 1280mb vram will be a bottleneck. That was a joke, haha?
For real, I've built up this rig specifically for BF3, don't want such a major letdown now :/


----------



## McAlberts

http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4039

check that a couple posts down. zh1nt0 said recommended settings is usually medium.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Some pages earlier I've seen someone going on how 1280mb vram will be a bottleneck. That was a joke, haha?
For real, I've built up this rig specifically for BF3, don't want such a major letdown now :/



sli 570's will be a beast at your resolution. i don't think you should have any worries.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Some pages earlier I've seen someone going on how 1280mb vram will be a bottleneck. That was a joke, haha?
For real, I've built up this rig specifically for BF3, don't want such a major letdown now :/


u'll be fine


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Wait so this means MOH and pre orders get it tuesday right?


This! Does early access commence on the 29th then everyone else 2 days later or does early access get to play 2 days before the 29th???

Just noticed post on last page that quoted DICE saying early access will commence on 9/27 and Open Beta 09/29!!


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


This! Does early access commence on the 29th then everyone else 2 days later or does early access get to play 2 days before the 29th???


Open beta = September 29th
48h early access = September 27th


----------



## Lune

I've said it 999 times.. 27 = early access, 29 = open beta


----------



## Lhino

I hope 470's can max it. I am so anxious LOL.


----------



## chronostorm

Quick question about preorders here:

According to the battlefield blog, preorders at "select retailers" will be getting a SPECACT kit and dogtag pack for free. Does anybody know anything about this? My guess is it kinda just disappeared. I'd imagine that if any place will have the bonuses, it would be origin.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...d-edition.aspx


----------



## snow cakes

oh im excited


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

how does one get into the open beta?


----------



## rogueblade

When on the 27th though? Does that mean it will be unlocked for download at midnight on Tuesday, essentially mean Wednesday...?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


how does one get into the *open* beta?


Don't ask questions you already know the answer to







Not trying to be a douche, but it's pretty clear.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


When on the 27th though? Does that mean it will be unlocked for download at midnight on Tuesday, essentially mean Wednesday...?


Pretty sure they'll release it between 11:30 and 11:59 pm as it's still tuesday.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


how does one get into the open beta?


The open beta is available to everyone. You just have to download it when it is released.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Don't ask questions you already know the answer to


I only have 1 question

.. will it blend?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Cool thank you guys!


----------



## MAKATTACK

Beta starts the 29th...but I have heard the 27th for MOH LE owners and for people who bought prerelease via Origin...

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3

Nevermind, already been posted...


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


lol You don't have to follow this thread to know what the definition of *open* is.

You must be new.


I understand the definition of "open beta" but I was unsure where to download (EA, Origin). Geez, some of you need to get out(side) more..


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


I understand the definition of "open beta" but I was unsure where to download (EA, Origin). Geez, some of you need to get out(side) more..


u mad


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


I understand the definition of "open beta" but I was unsure where to download (EA, Origin). Geez, some of you need to get out(side) more..


I go outside plenty thanks.

But I guess typing in battlefield.com was too hard to figure this out right.

brbgoingoutside

/sarcasmover


----------



## Skyflakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


I understand the definition of "open beta" but I was unsure where to download (EA, Origin). Geez, some of you need to get out(side) more..


You don't even know what open means! Maybe YOU should get ouside.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15001235*
> Oooooooooook. What type of monitor(s) do you have?


Only one monitor for now lol.

Samsung S27A550H.


----------



## enri95

Will there be a demo too? I'm not too excited about this beta(I hate rush)

I was waiting for caspian border 64 player conquest!!!


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


/sarcasmover


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Will there be a demo too? I'm not too excited about this beta(I hate rush)


Yes.

It will be available September 29th.


----------



## Quesenek

I hope they were adding in maximum AA (32x AA?) into the statement saying we will need SLI GTX 580's to max out the game.

Otherwise I may have to rethink going with a 6950 2GB. If it is the massive amounts of AA that kill the FPS then I'll be fine since I'm use to little to no AA.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quesenek*


I hope they were adding in maximum AA (32x AA?) into the statement saying we will need SLI GTX 580's to max out the game.

Otherwise I may have to rethink going with a 6950 2GB. If it is the massive amounts of AA that kill the FPS then I'll be fine since I'm use to little to no AA.


That'd be nice. I can't tell the difference with AA on anyway.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


That'd be nice. I can't tell the difference with AA on anyway.


When playing at lower resolutions than my native resolution I can tell a little bit between 2x and 8x. Anything higher than 8x though I cant tell if it did anything or not.
On my native resolution I cant tell the difference between 1x and 8x if there is a change it must matter very little to my eyes lol.


----------



## hydropwnics

im wondering how my workstation will handle BF3, I have a Mac Pro from 2008 that has windows installed on it and I think it has an Nvidia card with 512mb Ram. I had an extra copy of BC2 on it for when friends came over and it played fine. I dono how BF3 will do maybe low settings. It has plenty of CPU power (2x 3.2ghz Quad Core Xeons) & 12GB DDR2 memory. Dono if the graphics card is gonna be able to hang i think its an 8600GT or something like that


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4039

check that a couple posts down. zh1nt0 said recommended settings is usually medium.


so thats official eh? nice im not too worried anymore


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


Dono if the graphics card is gonna be able to hang i think its an *8600GT* or something like that


Nope, because of the bolded text. Check the minimum system requirements.


----------



## theturbofd

Crap now I really gotta push for another 480 :[


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Nope, because of the bolded text. Check the minimum system requirements.



yea i figured, def not shelling out for a new card for that computer tho, so looks like friends wont be playing as well


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


yea i figured, def not shelling out for a new card for that computer tho, so looks like friends wont be playing as well










i thought you had a 6970?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


i thought you had a 6970?


i do for my gaming rig, i mentioned in a prior post I also have a Mac Pro I use as a workstation for making electronic music that I use to boot camp and run a second copy of BC2 on for friends, but I don't think it will run BF3.

And most I could upgrade card in it to is like a 5850 from apple is like 450 dollars or something rediculous


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I really hope I can get 60 FPS constant with everything fully maxed out at 1080p with my sigrig! I wish the open beta was conquest and not rush but oh well, at least we get to play BF3 early, right?

I hope DICE finally put native 360 gamepad support into BF3. In BC2 it was non-existent and MoH required much tweaking of Infantry.dbx.


----------



## -javier-

will i be ok with my system? i hope i can max out the in game settings.


----------



## glycerin256

wow that is redonkulous.


----------



## ThorsMalice

I can see my work schedule next week already...


----------



## rpsgc

zh1nt0 butthurt:
http://i.imgur.com/j7GzF.png

Really, what did he expect? Late beta, crappy map, no Conquest, only one (rather useless) vehicle, no jets or helicopters (despite they hinting there would be jets in the beta)...

Meh, whatever. He does a piss-poor job as CM anyway. Bazajaytee wasn't perfect but he was a way better CM than zh1nt0 could ever hope to be.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-javier-*


will i be ok with my system? i hope i can max out the in game settings.


ur joking


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I really hope I can get 60 FPS constant with everything fully maxed out at 1080p with my sigrig! I wish the open beta was conquest and not rush but oh well, at least we get to play BF3 early, right?

I hope DICE finally put native 360 gamepad support into BF3. In BC2 it was non-existent and MoH required much tweaking of Infantry.dbx.


One of the twitters said game pads are supported.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpsgc*


zh1nt0 butthurt:
http://i.imgur.com/j7GzF.png

Really, what did he expect? Late beta, crappy map, no Conquest, only one (rather useless) vehicle, no jets or helicopters...

Meh, whatever. He does a piss-poor job as CM anyway. Bazajaytee wasn't perfect but he was a way better CM than zh1nt0 could ever hope to be.


The mistake they made was *selling* the beta (via pre-orders, MOH, etc). It becomes entertainment when you charge for it, not a playtest.


----------



## Vorgier

lol found this on the other forum. Scumbag DICE


----------



## theturbofd

Personally I don't care as long as I get a chance to test the game








but ya it is kind of a let down since I was considering buying a flight stick for the jets even tho I never tried using it in BF2.


----------



## hydropwnics

its incredible how much people complain, im happy to have any game play before the actual release


----------



## Amhro

hmm so 2x 580 to max out the game?
i will be fine with 4850 then.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Personally I don't care as long as I get a chance to test the game







but ya it is kind of a let down since I was considering buying a flight stick for the jets even tho I never tried using it in BF2.


joysticks are fun i bought one recently for bf3 and have been using it with bf2 in the time being. occasionally use it for choppers in BC2 though its not really necessary


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15003681*
> its incredible how much people complain, im happy to have any game play before the actual release


I just feel let down. We were told jets would be in the beta. I think we all felt like they would give us more and they sure hyped it up like it would be amazing but it seems like its just going to be Alpha 2.0.

Now don't get me wrong I am happy to get a chance to play it early but I feel DICE did not deliver on what they eluded to. Just my 2c.


----------



## snow cakes

everyones so worried the game comes out in a month


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15003757*
> I just feel let down. We were told jets would be in the beta. I think we all felt like they would give us more and they sure hyped it up like it would be amazing but it seems like its just going to be Alpha 2.0.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong I am happy to get a chance to play it early but I feel DICE did not deliver on what they eluded to. Just my 2c.


i mean i cant imagine you wont enjoy yourself


----------



## Anonymous305

I have a feeling they are just releasing the beta because they said they would i dont think they are fully ready for it yet. I hope its not gonna be one of those rush to get it out by release date and it has a ton of bugs that take a **** load of patches to fix


----------



## glycerin256

zhinto does a fine job in my opinion as a Global Community Manager. Just because you don't get what you want right away doesn't mean you can cry to the nearest ear and get your way. He took the impressions of the community to his boss and they said no. it is what it is.

You're gonna love the game either way, I don't know what you are complaining about. And if you don't you can whine until they don't make the Battlefield series anymore and you can say I told you.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc;15003377*
> zh1nt0 butthurt:
> http://i.imgur.com/j7GzF.png
> 
> Really, what did he expect? Late beta, crappy map, no Conquest, only one (rather useless) vehicle, no jets or helicopters (despite they hinting there would be jets in the beta)...
> 
> Meh, whatever. He does a piss-poor job as CM anyway. Bazajaytee wasn't perfect but he was a way better CM than zh1nt0 could ever hope to be.


@zh1nt0

It being a privilege is not the point. The reason why people are so pissed off is that they have waited a month to play something that is only half of what they were making it out to be. I don't understand... If they are basically redoing the same thing they did for the alpha why didn't they just rename it Beta, open it up to the public, and keep it open until october 25?


----------



## 98uk

What's that I hear, more whining PC gamers?

Give it a rest, it's just a beta.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15003785*
> i mean i cant imagine you wont enjoy yourself


Oh I bet I will. DICE just feel a few yards short. Either way on the 27th im lacing up my boots skipping raid and diving in.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15003987*
> What's that I hear, more whining PC gamers?
> 
> Give it a rest, it's just a beta.


I enjoyed OM but I was really looking forward to Caspian Border considering all the stuff flying around. "this and that for beta."

But now they are just doing OM again. They can whine all they want tbh.

It's whatever though to me. 2 weeks of BF3 is good enough to break in the October while waiting for the final stretch.

Also, if you haven't, add yourself to the Origin list (below) so we can get some OCN groups going.







Origin seems to be a little wonky with adding friends right now, but eventually.


----------



## T3beatz

Yeah, the crying is very crazy... dude. It's a beta, play it and wait for the real game to come out! it's a month away.

I'f you've already played the map and don't think it's up to your standards, then don't play it when the beta is out, I'm sure everyone else will be more than glad to play. Then there is the no jets thing, who cares... They'll be in the real *"GAME"* when it's released.


----------



## theturbofd

The beta will hold me to forza 4 :] Was hoping batman to but that went away


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


The beta will hold me to forza 4 :] Was hoping batman to but that went away










Batman has been pushed til November, that kinda sucked but at least we will get a better finished product. DX11 and more. However i think it's because of BF3 my theory









Anyhow the recommended system requirements is quite steep they posted. I played the alpha and it was fine to play Ultra or High but we all know they didn't even finished the game and it had not much features. Knowing the beta will provide MUCH more then i will have to see what my card can push. Hopefully this doesn't mean i have to upgrade cuz i really wanna play ULTRA on the final release.

SLi same card or go for 570 for the heck of it.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Batman has been pushed til November, that kinda sucked but at least we will get a better finished product. DX11 and more. However i think it's because of BF3 my theory









Anyhow the recommended system requirements is quite steep they posted. I played the alpha and it was fine to play Ultra or High but we all know they didn't even finished the game and it had not much features. Knowing the beta will provide MUCH more then i will have to see what my card can push. Hopefully this doesn't mean i have to upgrade cuz i really wanna play ULTRA on the final release.

SLi same card or go for 570 for the heck of it.


BATMAN IS DX11? Serious?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Batman has been pushed til November, that kinda sucked but at least we will get a better finished product. DX11 and more. However i think it's because of BF3 my theory









Anyhow the recommended system requirements is quite steep they posted. I played the alpha and it was fine to play Ultra or High but we all know they didn't even finished the game and it had not much features. Knowing the beta will provide MUCH more then i will have to see what my card can push. Hopefully this doesn't mean i have to upgrade cuz i really wanna play ULTRA on the final release.

SLi same card or go for 570 for the heck of it.


The graphics settings in the beta were all low - they didn't correspond to the real settings of the game.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


BATMAN IS DX11? Serious?


Yes. PC is the lead platform for Batman


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



...one fan asked Mr. Matros if one GTX580 could run the game on ultra setting, or whether or not two would be required. Mr. Matros simply replied, "2."


Source :'(


----------



## enri95

Do you think the beta will have all the graphic settings? The alpha was on low and changing to med did nothing.


----------



## Blackops_2

I would expect it to.


----------



## DoomDash

I predict this to pass up the Starcraft 2 thread at this rate.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


Source :'(


hopefully the game really does look amazing, if not its poor optimization


----------



## Zackcy

Lol @ the people who don't follow the thread, and then post about the beta release 2 pages of discussion about it later.


----------



## glycerin256

You guys need to check Johan Andersson's twitter. Here's the address.

http://twitter.com/#!/repi

He's the Rendering Architect at DICE working on Frostbite, Battlefield 3 and future DICE/EA games.

Here at a couple tweets:

Quote:



L3Nurd Nielso 
@repi are those the specs for the final version also?
5 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@repi
Johan Andersson
@L3Nurd yes
5 hours ago via TweetDeck
replies ↓

L3Nurd Nielso 
@ 
@repi ok, thanks for the reply !
5 hours ago



Quote:



repi Johan Andersson 
Battlefield 3 minimum & recommended system requirements: bit.ly/nZf6sz #bf3 yfrog.com/nvfjhp
7 hours ago

Quaxi_ Hannes Lagerroth 
@ 
@repi How come you need so much space, compared to BC2?
7 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@repi
Johan Andersson
@Quaxi_ way more textures, meshes, sound, levels and detail overall



Quote:



repi Johan Andersson 
Battlefield 3 minimum & recommended system requirements: bit.ly/nZf6sz #bf3 yfrog.com/nvfjhp
7 hours ago

pixelmager Mikkel Gjoel 
@ 
@repi are you actually shipping 64bit binaries for PC?
7 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@repi
Johan Andersson
@pixelmager nope
6 hours ago via TweetDeck


and

Quote:



repi Johan Andersson 
Sorry I can't comment on your PC HW config and tell you how it will run #bf3. Too many variables & quality/perf ratio is highly subjective
6 hours ago

IAmGreiG Greig Morrison 
@ 
@repi I know you'll be getting bombarded, but thought Id ask, will this beta include DX11?
6 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@repi
Johan Andersson
@IAmGreiG yes, alpha trial was DX11 also. but lacked some features


Hope that answers some questions.


----------



## Vorgier

So glad I'm not a nit picker for graphics.

I've played at 1080p before, and honestly don't think twice about it compared to what I have.

Doesn't seem worth the money to me.

But we all have our opinions.


----------



## doomlord52

no 64-bit support? ***? The reqs ask for 4gb, but you cant give it that WITHOUT a 64-bit .exe.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


no 64-bit support? ***? The reqs ask for 4gb, but you cant give it that WITHOUT a 64-bit .exe.


That's 4GB overall, not just for the bf3.exe.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


So glad I'm not a nit picker for graphics.

I've played at 1080p before, and honestly don't think twice about it compared to what I have.

Doesn't seem worth the money to me.

But we all have our opinions.


I used to play at 1400x1050 on my 20" sq. acer. I couldn't ever go back just because it feels awkward there is a point though were res can be too big and it would decrease my performance in competitive gameplay. That being said i still want a triple monitor setup. My center 23" and two portraits, one for monitoring temp/usage the other for browsing etc. That would be fun. I do like to be able to max out my games though it's just kinda my thing.


----------



## Higgins

Why they chose Operation Metro for the beta:

Quote:



zh1nt0 wrote: Stepping a bit further into development and closer to launch, this is a very good way for us to try out all the bits and pieces we have added in and changed since the Alpha.

The Alpha was very important from a server side of view. Now weÂ´re in Beta. Not only does the server side need to be tested but also the complete game client. 
What this means is that we pick one map:

Metro: We have already showed this map and made some big changes to it to enhance gameplay as well as get it more fluent than in the Alpha.

Lots of new things have been added in closer to launch. Our rank progression system as well as customizations have made their way into the beta and itÂ´s very important for us to test these things before we launch.

That is the purpose of the Beta as well as combining it with Battlelog and all of the features there.

If you feel that this isnÂ´t the right map for you, then perhaps we donÂ´t really agree on what maps we want to see. Other than that, I do hope people will have a great time playing it and will enjoy the Beta.


Source

Quote:



BETA DETAILS:

*PC*

Codes to participate in both the closed and open Beta will be e-mailed out to the e-mail you used to register your Origin account.

*Console
*
You will receive a code via e-mail with instructions on how to download the Beta to your console.

*MoH LE Steam Userâ€™s*

To view your Key, go to Medal of Honor in Your Steam Library, and click the â€œCD Keyâ€ Link. Find â€œBattlefield 3 open Beta Early Accessâ€ key. Download Origin, redeem this key on Origin and start downloading the Beta.

*The Map
*
Operation Metro










Gametype:

*Rush*

More on the Rush Gamemode can be found here

*Unlocks:*

According to the official FAQ: You can play as long as you want during the time of the Beta. There will be no cap on how far you can rank up or what you can unlock.

*PC
*
32 Player

*Console*

24 Player

Serverbrowser:

*PC*

battlelog.battlefield.com

*Console
*
Uses Ingame Serverbrowser, also shows Battlefeed Ingame (Battlelog Status Updates)


Source


----------



## Vorgier

OM will definitely be more fun now that spawning will be working correctly.

Also half the time when driving the LAV it gets stuck on an invisible wall and the back lifts up and it does front flips and or stands on its nose.

My favorite part of the map is the tunnels though. (2&3)


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:



pixelmager Mikkel Gjoel 
@ 
@repi are you actually shipping 64bit binaries for PC?
7 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@repi
Johan Andersson
@pixelmager nope
6 hours ago via TweetDeck


Wait, what? No 64-bit? Is that for the beta or the final game?


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


OM will definitely be more fun now that spawning will be working correctly.

Also half the time when driving the LAV it gets stuck on an invisible wall and the back lifts up and it does front flips and or stands on its nose.

My favorite part of the map is the tunnels though. (2&3)



Yeah, having the squad spawning being broken made it impossible to win as the attackers during the Alpha. With it fixed it should be much more fun.


----------



## Cryolite

did anyone else feel like the damage was.. a bit high in the alpha?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


did anyone else feel like the damage was.. a bit high in the alpha?


Nah. Felt good to me. It's like playing hardcore in BC2.


----------



## Cryolite

i'd love to compare the BF3 alpha damage to the current BC2's damage, but the hit detection is so bad, sometimes 30 bullets to the face wont even damage q_q

but when the hit detection does work, i kill people in 4-5 bullets, so i'd say BC2 damage with a better hit detection = perfect


----------



## axizor

There will be a Bad Company 2 patch coming out tomorrow that will improve hit detection.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Nah. Felt good to me. It's like playing hardcore in BC2.


Nah, not that "hardcore" lol, but yeah, the hit reg was miles better in the Alpha compared to BFBC2, it felt more like MoH/BFBC2: Vietnam.


----------



## Blackops_2

It felt great, no need to empty half a mag into one person only to be destroyed if you ended up fighting more than two people. I certainly hope they haven't changed anything, semi-auto was actually useful.


----------



## jacobrjett

I hope we are going to have good sli compatibility from day one. I will be guttered if theres no decent sli, (like in witcher 2 when it was released) and the servers crash or something like a lot of anticipated multiplayer games when they are first released...


----------



## Techboy10

Damage was perfect in the Alpha. Semi-auto was useful, and if you ran into 2 enemies you actually had a chance of killing them both.


----------



## glycerin256

FROM: POST http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now-4.html#post19913230

EA UK THREAD: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now.html

*UNCONFIRMED*
but it is from a chat on TS with gamm4 and zh1nt0 with the german gaming community. Read the thread for more details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1q3d;19913230*
> OK evrything is here .
> 
> -between 2-3k giga beta client
> -netcode is totaly new not as crappy like bc2 ( not my words..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - 2-3 giga beta client
> - battlelog can be updated without patching the game so we can get new stuff faster
> - no level limit @ beta
> - no bf3 on steam cause of paysaft card and more $$$ for origin
> -caspian border IS NOT THE BIGGEST MAP
> -next 1-3 weeks will be talking about new maps so "soon"
> - autoheal on all vehicules after 10-15sec
> -cant join as a squad if team is full so battlelog groups dont get split
> -no weather + time changing in game
> -no jet bombs
> -Spawnsystem is different from the MDO's not the same spawn in TDM and conquest /rush
> - Battlelog application for iphone
> - you can use 3 screens if you have enough graphic power
> - e-sport is a Focus for Bf3 ( i loled at that one.. ^^ )
> - you can still trow grenades to hear enemys yell around ^^
> -recoil will be from bullets/time you cant bind single fire on mousewheel to cheat recoil
> -no comment for battlerecorder
> - battlelog will unlock beta on client so no keys for Pre-order if you have origin order + moh
> -unlocks are for WEAPONS not for classes you cant unlock red dot on gun1 and use it on gun 2
> - Preload infos will ocn in a few days
> -no comment on fullcaped conquest maps until map infos from dice
> -Esport features WILL come
> -Metro got changed thats why they want to test balance again
> - You can not change the posters in game to make clan publicity
> -You have more then 1 knife animation , from behing , on the ground you can NOT counter knife
> - Beta will not start at 00:00
> -beta NEVER GOT delayed ( the date )
> -You can not UPDATE alpha client you need a full DL
> -you can join with friends on a server .
> -Friendly fire is On default settings
> - 2* 580 für high waren nur ein Running gag von so einem Dice|Coreaner ^^
> - mod tools are still CONSIDERED
> - you can not cook grenades
> - Vehecules autoregeneration ONLY under 75%^^
> -Ranked servers can be changed to unranked but same price
> -No keys send for GERMANY
> - bf3 for XBOX will be in the MARKETPLACE no DATE
> - When you get kicked you can see the reason in the Battleblog
> -there will be more infos the next weeks
> - some comunity events are gonne come during beta
> 
> offtopic
> about 300 workers @ dice
> 
> Will be some more Q&A for english poeple "soon"


----------



## Blackops_2

Man vehicle regen is so stupid. And Regen below 75%? thats one hit with a rocket then regen starts. They just need to give server full priorities like CoD 4 had. Where if they don't want vehicle regen they can take it off for God's sake.


----------



## Mr. 13

Any chance for me to run it at 1080P High 60fps? not ultra


----------



## james8

560 Ti and 6950 for recommended is pretty high








i'm having doubts that i can max this now.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15006192*
> Man vehicle regen is so stupid. And Regen below 75%? thats one hit with a rocket then regen starts. They just need to give server full priorities like CoD 4 had. Where if they don't want vehicle regen they can take it off for God's sake.


If I understand the rest of the thread correctly it takes 15 seconds for the auto-rep to even start, and even after that it is slow.

Give it a chance, we haven't even played it yet.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15006252*
> 560 Ti and 6950 for recommended is pretty high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm having doubts that i can max this now.


Then don't. Run it on High/Med. It's not like the game is going to magically turn 8bit because you can't run it on Ultra.

The game is still going to look amazing regardless.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15006264*
> If I understand the rest of the thread correctly it takes 15 seconds for the auto-rep to even start, and even after that it is slow.
> 
> Give it a chance, we haven't even played it yet.


Yes i read that part, doesn't matter to me i'll never accept the fact of vehicle regeneration. And i've played the alpha which had vehicle regen, i don't agree with it on any level, just can't.. it's stupid.


----------



## kcuestag

I think I've warned it enough times.

Using asterics (*) within a post means a word is being filtered or trying to be evade the filter, which both are considered as profanity.

Anyone doing this will be getting an Infraction, I hope I was clear enough about it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15006138*
> FROM: POST http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now-4.html#post19913230
> 
> EA UK THREAD: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now.html
> 
> *UNCONFIRMED*
> but it is from a chat on TS with gamm4 and zh1nt0 with the german gaming community. Read the thread for more details.


I hope it is a joke.

I live in Germany, does this mean I won't be able to play the early BETA even though I pre-ordered it and have MoH:LE?

I don't quite understand why it says no keys send to Germany, could anyone explain that?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15006217*
> Any chance for me to run it at 1080P High 60fps? not ultra


Most likely.

@black

People take the whole vehicle regen and blow it out of proportion like it regens CoD style. Which it doesn't. I never even noticed the LAV in alpha regenerate much. (tbh i didnt really pay that much attention)

It's not like you're going to get shot with an RPG and be back to full health in 2 seconds.

The vehicle regen is not going to make a huge impact on whether you are able to destroy it or not.


----------



## glycerin256

I think that the keys require age verification before distribution. I guess Germany is very strict on game rating enforcement (you would know more about that).

There is more info in the thread I linked, but that's about all I got.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I'll be dissapointed if I don't get an entry for the early BETA considered I have actually pre-ordered it on Origin just for that, and I even have MoH: LE.

If that happens I'll never buy an EA game again.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15006457*
> Well I'll be dissapointed if I don't get an entry for the early BETA considered I have actually pre-ordered it on Origin just for that, and I even have MoH: LE.
> 
> If that happens I'll never buy an EA game again.


I know it's not fair but it's just a disappointing beta after all (no Caspian etc).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15006192*
> Man vehicle regen is so stupid. And Regen below 75%? thats one hit with a rocket then regen starts. They just need to give server full priorities like CoD 4 had. Where if they don't want vehicle regen they can take it off for God's sake.


I disagree. You do realize you have to take NO damage for 10-15 seconds in order for your vehicle to START regenerating right? Do you realize how long that is? It's frustrating when your idiot engineer teammates (inevitable, games will always have idiots) don't freakin' repair you when you're parked IN THEIR FACE. This is the easy and fair fix to it. If you're able to escape battle and park safely for about a minute, you can repair your tank yourself. Don't shake the idea off before trying it; it sounds well-implemented.

I'm sad about the no grenade cooking, but I understand that it's for balance. I don't have a doubt that it would be abused to hell. America's Army had a great grenade cooking system. Anyone remember Day of Defeat? You had to throw the grenade at your feet, pick it up, and throw it again. It would be sick if they implement picking up grenades though, so you can throw them back and save a few teammates.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15007072*
> I disagree. You do realize you have to take NO damage for 10-15 seconds in order for your vehicle to START regenerating right? Do you realize how long that is? It's frustrating when your idiot engineer teammates (inevitable, games will always have idiots) don't freakin' repair you when you're parked IN THEIR FACE. This is the easy and fair fix to it. If you're able to escape battle and park safely for about a minute, you can repair your tank yourself. Don't shake the idea off before trying it; it sounds well-implemented.
> 
> I'm sad about the no grenade cooking, but I understand that it's for balance. I don't have a doubt that it would be abused to hell. America's Army had a great grenade cooking system. Anyone remember Day of Defeat? You had to throw the grenade at your feet, pick it up, and throw it again. It would be sick if they implement picking up grenades though, so you can throw them back and save a few teammates.


I see where your coming from but i just can't justify it, same with health regen. 10-15 seconds can be easily accomplished by doing what most do in BC2, moving behind cover. Part of the reason in BC2 that you have examples of what you just said not only in vehicles but in ammo and others is no commo rose implemented properly and the class system is broken. It's more or less bad teammates with a crappy commo rose for the vehicles though. It doesn't dispute the fact that it discourages teamwork, which is the whole point of battlefield and with the further implication of perks and the like that allow each person to be more independent it drives it away from the core mechanic battlefield has been built on. Thats just how i see it.

I'm equally sad about not being able to cook grenades.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15006138*
> FROM: POST http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now-4.html#post19913230
> 
> EA UK THREAD: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1426723-know-german-join-zh1nt0-ts-right-now.html


I know you just sair unconfirmed but.... no jet bombs???? wth? jets will only be air/air? or tell me they are at least changing it for a Maverick.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15007360*
> I know you just sair unconfirmed but.... no jet bombs???? wth? jets will only be air/air? or tell me they are at least changing it for a Maverick.


there was a battleblog that said, "when you are in a jet, you choose if you want air-ground or air-air missles..."


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15007360*
> I know you just sair unconfirmed but.... no jet bombs???? wth? jets will only be air/air? or tell me they are at least changing it for a Maverick.


There has been no official clarification that I can find, but I think something got lost in translation. I believe that there may be no "dumbfired" bombs, only smart bombs which can home on the SOFLAM laser designator. The other option that was mentioned was AGM (air to ground missiles) like the Maverick AGM-65. Time will tell!


----------



## dteg

phew, just read through the last 10-12 pages. anyways i'm not excited about the beta in the least bit and jets don't have bombs? el oh el. i hope you are right glycerin BF3 isn't looking as good as i had hoped for... AND i might be needing a 2nd 6950..

i feel very very sorry for kcuestag; what EA is doing is an epic joke..


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I can't believe all the nonsense I'm reading all over the net! How can all you guys be upset with BF3 and the Beta?!? <-rhetorical


----------



## USFORCES

No I didn't play the alpha then again alpha wasn't finished.
Looks like a runway don't it?


----------



## doomlord52

Nope, just a 2x2 street (i.e. 4-lane) with a cross-walk.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15007835*
> No I didn't play the alpha then again alpha wasn't finished.
> Looks like a runway don't it?


it does but its a park in Paris for the first set of mcoms, then the rest are inside the underground train station.

the only vehicle is an LAV the attackers have on the first set.

it's a cool map but not as cool looking as caspian border conquest! Op Metro is basically an infantry only map.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;15007969*
> it does but its a park in Paris for the first set of mcoms, then the rest are inside the underground train station.
> 
> the only vehicle is an LAV the attackers have on the first set.
> 
> it's a cool map but not as cool looking as caspian border conquest! Op Metro is basically an infantry only map.


The last M-Com is in the actual city.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15007072*
> -snip-
> I'm sad about the no grenade cooking, but I understand that it's for balance. I don't have a doubt that it would be abused to hell. America's Army had a great grenade cooking system. Anyone remember Day of Defeat? You had to throw the grenade at your feet, pick it up, and throw it again. It would be sick if they implement *picking up grenades* though, so you can throw them back and save a few teammates.


You can however pick up enemy C4.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15008360*
> The last M-Com is in the actual city.


thanks for posting, I never played a round that made it that far but I only got to play the alpha for one day then it was over.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15009068*
> You can however pick up enemy C4.


this will be good, grenades would be better, but this does make it for it a little bit...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15009068*
> You can however pick up enemy C4.












Why would you want to pick up enemy C4?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15009457*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you want to pick up enemy C4?


Trolling. No other reason.

Pick up enemy C4 -> Place it somewhere else. Stand obviously where it is. Watch C4 user become confused as he kills his own team.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15009583*
> Trolling. No other reason.
> 
> Pick up enemy C4 -> Place it somewhere else. Stand obviously where it is. Watch C4 user become confused as he kills his own team.


That does sound good, apart from the fact when you pick it up and it goes "KA-BOOM" in your hands...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15007565*
> There has been no official clarification that I can find, but I think something got lost in translation. I believe that there may be no "dumbfired" bombs, only smart bombs which can home on the SOFLAM laser designator. The other option that was mentioned was AGM (air to ground missiles) like the Maverick AGM-65. Time will tell!


I agree with this as well...

The fact that dumb-fire bombs are a thing of the past, it would also be a balancing mechanic, I'm sure you've all been dominated by a pilot dropping bombs in a jet...

Well, laser designation would focus more on team work, sure you could bomb a group of infantrymen holed up in a building, but you would need a recon in your squad/team to paint the target and annihilate it with an AGM...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;15009083*
> thanks for posting, I never played a round that made it that far but I only got to play the alpha for one day then it was over.


Me too man found out i had the code the day before it ended. I never got past MCOM station 2. But i was letting my friend play and he got to 4.. lucky SOB.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15009649*
> That does sound good, apart from the fact when you pick it up and it goes "KA-BOOM" in your hands...


Heavy risk.... but the priiiiize


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15008360*
> The last M-Com is in the actual city.


I made it there ONCE and it's the best part of the map imo. It felt so surreal to be fighting in paris. 8 more days!!!! hopefully my sig rig can max the game with a decent fps


----------



## Stikes




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

that sums up today 100%


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i do for my gaming rig, i mentioned in a prior post I also have a Mac Pro I use as a workstation for making electronic music that I use to boot camp and run a second copy of BC2 on for friends, but I don't think it will run BF3.

And most I could upgrade card in it to is like a 5850 from apple is like 450 dollars or something rediculous


You can use custom drivers for a 6970 on OSX FYI.


----------



## Vorgier

So uh...

Quote:



Friendly fire is On as the default setting.












In other news.

Quote:



You can use 3 screens if you have enough graphic power.
*
Next 1-3 weeks will be talking about new maps.*

*Caspian Border IS NOT THE BIGGEST MAP.*

*No Bombs on Jets.*

When you get kicked you can see the reason in Battlelog.

Ranked Servers can be changed to unranked Servers.

Battlelog application for iPhone.

Battlelog can be updated without patching the game so we can get new stuff faster.

*No weather or time changing in game.*

No comment on the Battlerecorder.


Sauce


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


So uh...










In other news.

Sauce


I think it would have been cool to see weather changes as in to maybe like rain? Kinda keeps you on your toes


----------



## Vorgier

Rain would be amazing. Hopefully there's a map default with it.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15010259*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> No Bombs on Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> Sauce
Click to expand...

I hope this is only for Rush. No bombs on jets in Conquest??!!!


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I hope this is only for Rush. No bombs on jets in Conquest??!!!


How many bombs/missiles can a jet carry? I would have thought like one bomb.. maybe none.. missiles are probably the more common ordinance these days as they can be guided, more accurate etc.

I don't mind much if theres no bombs, its not like they would have been all that successful, it would take a very well timed pilot to ever hit anything


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I hope this is only for Rush. No bombs on jets in Conquest??!!!


AGM = Missle, not bomb.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

It's apparent some of you haven't played BF2. http://wiki.bf2s.com/tactical-guides/lgm-use

So can we compile a list of DICE failed promises?

*DICE Promises:*
Early September beta - lied
64 players Conquest - lied
Jets in the beta - lied
PC would be the forefront - PC beta held back due to consoles' delays


----------



## Ishinomori

You Tube  



 
I know it's old news, but chicks + bikini's + Battlefield 3 = Epic


----------



## Jodiuh

^^ Ahahah! That's absurd! Lol...cannot take that seriously.

Also, did u guys notice the change of recommended GPU specs from 6870/460 to 6950/560?!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Not really suprised at the system requirements to be honest.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


^^ Ahahah! That's absurd! Lol...cannot take that seriously.

Also, did u guys notice the change of recommended GPU specs from 6870/460 to 6950/560?!


The requirements were only rumored beforehand, these specs are official.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5u3CZOg9f9Q

I know it's old news, but chicks + bikini's + Battlefield 3 = Epic


Man, I *LOVE* women with Aussie or British accents! Only had 1 British girl in my life and that was a vacation fling but I was loving every second of it!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


The requirements were only rumored beforehand, these specs are official.


They better package this game with 560's, 70's, and 80's cause it's obvious we're all going to need 2 like yourself to play this game, lol.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


The requirements were only rumored beforehand, these specs are official.


Man.....im starting to worry about my 5870....i really want to see how it performs on this game.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Man.....im starting to worry about my 5870....i really want to see how it performs on this game.


you could always get another one! check the for sale section of the forums!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


They better package this game with 560's, 70's, and 80's cause it's obvious we're all going to need 2 like yourself to play this game, lol.










You'll also notice the 3x U2311h's...

I plan to play this game at 6060x1080...

How do you think i feel now!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Man, I *LOVE* women with Aussie or British accents! Only had 1 British girl in my life and that was a vacation fling but I was loving every second of it!


I love British accents as well!!!


----------



## Lhino

I am hoping and praying my rig can max this game. I hate that awful feeling of a newish computer not being able to max something out.


----------



## jacobrjett

Dont forget guys, you dont have to max it out just to enjoy it


----------



## Lhino

Yeah I know, but it would be nice to know that an investment like buying a new PC would at least last a year.


----------



## j2thearrin

Hey guys! Isnt this week "OFF the HOOK!?!" I mean, they made an announcement for the beta to be next week! Woo Hoo! Im far more excited about news than i would be for the actual beta! And isnt it awesome its just Alpha 2.0 with the same map?!? SCORE!

/sarcastic rant

In all seriousness, something tells me the 29th is when we start our 2 days early and everyone else joins on the 1st of october.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Hey guys! Isnt this week "OFF the HOOK!?!" I mean, they made an announcement for the beta to be next week! Woo Hoo! Im far more excited about news than i would be for the actual beta! And isnt it awesome its just Alpha 2.0 with the same map?!? SCORE!

/sarcastic rant

In all seriousness, something tells me the 29th is when we start our 2 days early and everyone else joins on the 1st of october.


The Battlefield 3 beta date was announced yesterday and was an expected date (late September). September 29th is when the open beta starts and *September 27th* is when the closed beta starts. The closed beta is for those who pre-order Battlefield 3 through Origin or pre-ordered Medal of Honor.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I see where your coming from but i just can't justify it, same with health regen. 10-15 seconds can be easily accomplished by doing what most do in BC2, moving behind cover. Part of the reason in BC2 that you have examples of what you just said not only in vehicles but in ammo and others is no commo rose implemented properly and the class system is broken. It's more or less bad teammates with a crappy commo rose for the vehicles though. It doesn't dispute the fact that it discourages teamwork, which is the whole point of battlefield and with the further implication of perks and the like that allow each person to be more independent it drives it away from the core mechanic battlefield has been built on. Thats just how i see it.

I'm equally sad about not being able to cook grenades.


Point taken on the commorose being the sole thing that broke the teamwork aspect of the game, I agree. The slightest little additions to BC2 would make it such a better game; things like a compass, commorose, and maybe even sniper glint. I'm sure all 3 are very easily doable as a patch.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


I know you just sair unconfirmed but.... no jet bombs???? wth? jets will only be air/air? or tell me they are at least changing it for a Maverick.


It will be air-to-ground missiles instead of bombs, which I totally support the idea for.


----------



## Jue

Is the max squad size staying as 4 like BFBC2?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Point taken on the commorose being the sole thing that broke the teamwork aspect of the game, I agree. The slightest little additions to BC2 would make it such a better game; things like a compass, commorose, and maybe even sniper glint. I'm sure all 3 are very easily doable as a patch.

It will be air-to-ground missiles instead of bombs, which I totally support the idea for.


I agree on the bombs, I feel like people would get way to good with them and any time ud try to defuse an mcom or something you'd get immediately bombed. at least missiles come from somewhat of an angle so you can cover, they arent dropping on top of you


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I am hoping and praying my rig can max this game. I hate that awful feeling of a newish computer not being able to max something out.


Same here. We have similar setups and I am hoping it will be enough to max at 1920x1200. I can deal with setting AA lower if needed. I don't plan to upgrade anything GPU related till at least next spring or whenever the next Nvidia cards come out. Ideally, I would like to go back to 1 GPU, but only when I will be able to get one that will be more powerful than my 2 470's.


----------



## falcon26

I hope I can run it pretty much maxed out at 1920x1200 with my rig. AA I don't care too much about but AF I want to use the max 16X. We'll see. I can run BC2 maxed out without any problems so BF3 should be around that some what


----------



## snow cakes

AA is edge smoothing correct?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


AA is edge smoothing correct?


yes


----------



## WorldExclusive

Why are people so obsessed with maxing out a game, then depressed that it will cost them more money?
Run the beta, see where you're at, then determine if there's a need to upgrade.

Of course they want you guys to buy new hardware. Buy it on your own terms, not because of some game.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Why are people so obsessed with maxing out a game, then depressed that it will cost them more money?
Run the beta, see where you're at, then determine if there's a need to upgrade.

Of course they want you guys to buy new hardware. Buy it on your own terms, not because of some game.


When it's Battlefield, I want nothing but the best. I will be playing this game for possibly the next 5 years.


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Why are people so obsessed with maxing out a game, then depressed that it will cost them more money?
Run the beta, see where you're at, then determine if there's a need to upgrade.

Of course they want you guys to buy new hardware. Buy it on your own terms, not because of some game.


Because this is the pc community, everyone wants to max things out







.

If I can't fully play with AA on I could not care less about such a thing as long as I enjoy my game.


----------



## hydropwnics

will i be able to max with 2x ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5 GeForce GTX 580 x2 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit x2 GDDR5 in SLI?

/sarcasm


----------



## FrostyGPU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Why are people so obsessed with maxing out a game, then depressed that it will cost them more money?
Run the beta, see where you're at, then determine if there's a need to upgrade.

*Of course they want you guys to buy new hardware. Buy it on your own *terms, not because of some game.


Well said.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


will i be able to max with 2x ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5 GeForce GTX 580 x2 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit x2 GDDR5 in SLI?

/sarcasm


Oh boy.. just stick to your 6970


----------



## Zackcy

BC2 "Maxed out"(EVERYTHING AA+AF) 1920x1080 runs at abou 50-60 fps. Empty Valparisno map.

BC2 w/o HBAO, 4xAA 16AF, all high (except shadows and effects quality set to medium) 110fps. There is subtle difference in detail yet one config has half the frame rate of the other.


----------



## olliiee

I think CFX 6950's will hit Ultra settings at 40+fps. Maybe not with 16xAA but at least Ultra everything else. Seeing as a SLI 580 will max it out I compared the 580's performance in BC2 to other dual card setups, assuming that X performance of 580s in that game would equal Y in BF3. I wrote a whole thread about it









...man I need this game to come out


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


When it's Battlefield, I want nothing but the best. I will be playing this game for possibly the next 5 years.


Agreed. Also to add is the fact that it is literally the best looking "vanilla" game out to date, why wouldn't anyone want to run it at any lower? Will i be scrambling for a new GPU over it... no i've never been one like that i'll take some lower settings for a while. Though i upgrade GPU's about once every year, and i've been eager to try a multi Gpu setup for a while. So later on sometime i might either pick up another 470, depending on the heat output, or wait for kepler/southern island. Then move the 470 to my backup.


----------



## hydropwnics




----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


will i be able to max with 2x ASUS MARS II/2DIS/3GD5 GeForce GTX 580 x2 (Fermi) 3072MB 384-bit x2 GDDR5 in SLI?

/sarcasm <---(clearly white text)


wait, i thought white text wasnt allowed...?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


wait, i thought white text wasnt allowed...?



whoopsie


----------



## T3beatz

Hydro, I'm glad I'm not epileptic, lol...

on another note.. just like everyone I try and get the best look while still getting smooth game play out of my games, right now my cards run any game on max with pretty good frames.

With BF3, I'm gonna do the same, I'll be to busy worried about dodging bullets, than if I can get that guys shadow to look better.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Oh boy.. just stick to your 6970










lune, i don't think your computer will be able to handle it


----------



## snow cakes

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Lune off topic but... Do you do any video encoding using CUDA tech or do you fold? Curious what kind of numbers you get with 4x 580's lol


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Same here. We have similar setups and I am hoping it will be enough to max at 1920x1200. I can deal with setting AA lower if needed. I don't plan to upgrade anything GPU related till at least next spring or whenever the next Nvidia cards come out. Ideally, I would like to go back to 1 GPU, but only when I will be able to get one that will be more powerful than my 2 470's.


Yoh you read my mind. I was thinking the exact same thing about the single card thing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Lune off topic but... Do you do any video encoding using CUDA tech or do you fold? Curious what kind of numbers you get with 4x 580's lol


Probably over 100k PPD folding. 580 gets about 20k if lightly overclocked.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


When it's Battlefield, I want nothing but the best. I will be playing this game for possibly the next 5 years.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


Because this is the pc community, everyone wants to max things out







.

If I can't fully play with AA on I could not care less about such a thing as long as I enjoy my game.


I'm talking about the people who want to go big and are depressed because it's out of their budget.
It's not a big deal to max out a game. Really it isn't. I have a 570OC, let's see how the beta runs.
I remember playing Crysis SP @ 25fps maxed. Still enjoyed it. If I can hit 60fps 4xAA in MP, I'm fine.

Ok so $300-500 extra and the game is maxed, now what? Probably still suck at the game anyway.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I'm talking about the people who want to go big and are depressed because it's out of their budget.
It's not a big deal to max out a game. Really it isn't. I have a 570OC, let's see how the beta runs.
I remember playing Crysis SP @ 25fps maxed. Still enjoyed it. If I can hit 60fps 4xAA in MP, I'm fine.

Ok so $300-500 extra and the game is maxed, now what? Probably still suck at the game anyway.


Probably won't see much from being killed in the battle. Blur out!


----------



## kcuestag

After I try the BETA, I'll decide wether I get a 3rd HD6970 2GB or wait to get 2x HD7970.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Ok so $300-500 extra and the game is maxed, now what? Probably still suck at the game anyway.


When I went from e6600 2 cores @ 2.3 to i5-2500k 4 cores @ 3.3 my KDR jumped in games from average 0.5 to average 1.5, a NON choppy fps makes all the difference.


----------



## Hydros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


After I try the BETA, I'll decide wether I get a 3rd HD6970 2GB or wait to get 2x HD7970.










Go for 2x HD7970.


----------



## hydropwnics

is there anything better than fraps for just viewing FPS in game


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


is there anything better than fraps for just viewing FPS in game


EVGA Precision, gives you OSD FPS & GPU Temps which I always have up. Can add just about everything being monitored too.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I think dual 6970's will run this game maxed out at 1080p at around 40+ FPS. That's good enough for me! As long as the frames don't drop below 40, I'll be happy as hell!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I really do not think this game is gonna be as demanding as we all think it is to be honest.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I really do not think this game is gonna be as demanding as we all think it is to be honest.


says the guy with twin 580s


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I'm talking about the people who want to go big and are depressed because it's out of their budget.
It's not a big deal to max out a game. Really it isn't. I have a 570OC, let's see how the beta runs.
I remember playing Crysis SP @ 25fps maxed. Still enjoyed it. If I can hit 60fps 4xAA in MP, I'm fine.

Ok so $300-500 extra and the game is maxed, now what? Probably still suck at the game anyway.


I, for one, don't care for AA. At "1200p" it really doesn't make a difference. I'd much rather turn up all the other settings and leave AA off. For me, anything above 35fps is perfect as long as I'm permanently above that. I think when the developer tweeted about needing 2 580s to max the game, he meant high res tri monitor, max anti-aliasing settings. If a 560 is recommended, a 560TI should do well on high, 570 should "ultra" out everything without anti-aliasing, 580 should do well with some anti-aliasing, and dual 580s for tri-monitor play.

Regardless, if I can't absolutely max the game out on my Q6600 and GTX570, I won't feel bad. I'm getting a 2600k in a few months and if not even that can do it, I'll toss in a second 570 and call it a day. I can get them reaaaaaal cheap.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I really do not think this game is gonna be as demanding as we all think it is to be honest.


I'm inclined to agree with you there. I think this zh1nt0 guy saying 6950 as recommended is for "medium" settings @ 30 FPS is just MORE HYPE. I can't see how dual 6950/70's or SLI 560Ti/570's+ will not play this game properly. Especially with the advancements in XF/SLI scaling. If one 6950 is recommended and a second 6950 scales 70-100%, then what's the problem?


----------



## snow cakes

i like that idea, however instead of upgrading my 6970 to xfire, i'm gunna run it solo until the 7970 comes out, then sell my 6970 and buy one of those...sounds like a good plan i guess.


----------



## superhead91

Got paid today, pre-ordering BF3 when I get home


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I'm talking about the people who want to go big and are depressed because it's out of their budget.
It's not a big deal to max out a game. Really it isn't. I have a 570OC, let's see how the beta runs.
I remember playing Crysis SP @ 25fps maxed. Still enjoyed it. If I can hit 60fps 4xAA in MP, I'm fine.

Ok so $300-500 extra and the game is maxed, now what? Probably still suck at the game anyway.












this is OCN, if you expect any less something is very very wrong.. the PC community on a whole LOVES upgrading and updating, on an overclocking website it's at least x2; even if they lack the funds at least let them wish


----------



## Amhro

4850, y u no 6950 or similar?


----------



## Jue

Eat pot noodles for a year, use the food money on upgrades. Everyone will be fine.


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't seriously think it will be "that" bad. I could see where it would require to run 580s in SLI for 1920x1080+ literally maxed. Hell thats like crysis, it will still bring my system to it's knees at that res if i add 8x AA, which in reality 2x to 4x is most all that's needed at a high res. I'm a stickler for wanting to run every game max, probably wont be to run this one though, but i imagine it will still look very good.


----------



## Behrouz

Quote:



I, for one, don't care for AA. At "1200p" it really doesn't make a difference.


Except you're wrong, it still makes a huge difference.


----------



## Lhino

I am expecting a decent 40 FPS at max. I did a bit of research. My friend with a 580 sli did a few benchmarks. So I compared his benchmarks to my own, only noticing a 20-30 FPS difference at max in BFBC2 (1920x1080p, high settings, 16xAA, DX11, HBAO on) with the 470 sli keeping a decent 80 FPS to 100 FPS and 580 sli with 100-120. Also based on heavy DX11 benchmarks like the heaven benchmarks and using a demanding game like Metro 2033 (42 FPS with 470's, 68 with 580's). I can guess that 580 SLI with ultra setting compared with a 470 SLI (both at stock if you are wondering) at 1920x1080p will be about 60-80 FPS for the 580's and 40-50 FPS for the 470's, if the game is well optimized. I say again that this is only a guess and is not representative of the final product.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


i like that idea, however instead of upgrading my 6970 to xfire, i'm gunna run it solo until the 7970 comes out, then sell my 6970 and buy one of those...sounds like a good plan i guess.


From everything I've read thus far, the 7970 is supposed to be equal to 2x 6970's. I can't wait to say I have a 28nm GPU with 2gb XDR2 TIMES TWO!!!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


From everything I've read thus far, the 7970 is supposed to be equal to 2x 6970's. I can't wait to say I have a 28nm GPU with 2gb XDR2 TIMES TWO!!!


well i thought the 6990 was a 2x 6970's, so im assuming a 7970 would have to be more like 3x 6970's?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


well i thought the 6990 was a 2x 6970's, so im assuming a 7970 would have to be more like 3x 6970's?


it's definitely 2x the price


----------



## The Advocate

I've been eyeballing a Dell U2412M (IPS FTW!) and dreaming of 1920x1200 glory, but will probably wait for the next gen GPUs before I upgrade monitors, cause I just dont see a 560Ti delivering 35+ at that res. Here's hoping I am wrong. And no, my little box ain't made for SLI, or 11.5" GPUs.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


it's definitely 2x the price










lol probably


----------



## snow cakes

u think they got enough servers running so that when millions of people try and download the beta at 12am tuesday morning it won't take a day lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15013767*
> BC2 "Maxed out"(EVERYTHING AA+AF) 1920x1080 runs at abou 50-60 fps. Empty Valparisno map.
> 
> BC2 w/o HBAO, 4xAA 16AF, all high (except shadows and effects quality set to medium) 110fps. There is subtle difference in detail yet one config has half the frame rate of the other.


Why is no one paying attention to this? AA is not noticeble at all on a 24 inch monitor. From nothing to 8x.

I'll be enjoying BF3 1080p mostly high settings. Maybe even medium. Subtle differences are subtle.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behrouz;15015734*
> Except you're wrong, it still makes a huge difference.


Eh. Not really. I've taken screenshots to see the comparison in detail and with zooming. I guess to reiterate: not ENOUGH of a difference to justify the performance hit.


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm hoping the southern islands family is a big jump from the 6900 series. I didn't see the jump i wanted to from the 5000 series to the 6000 series. And hopefully this time Nvidia's product isn't a freaking oven. I love my 470 but man does fermi run hot.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15015291*
> Regardless, if I can't absolutely max the game out on my Q6600 and GTX570, I won't feel bad. I'm getting a 2600k in a few months and if not even that can do it, I'll toss in a second 570 and call it a day. I can get them reaaaaaal cheap.


I've been looking to get one or two 570's real cheap too. Help me out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15016159*
> I'm hoping the southern islands family is a big jump from the 6900 series. I didn't see the jump i wanted to from the 5000 series to the 6000 series. And hopefully this time Nvidia's product isn't a freaking oven. I love my 470 but man does fermi run hot.


Or should I wait another 6 months or so for a 7970...?


----------



## Blackops_2

Just depends on what the time of release is for the 7000 and 600 series GPUs. What is it rumored at Q1 2012? I've also never been a huge fan of a multi GPU card. I've always thought to myself i'm going to get a good single GPU card or just go SLI. When Kepler arrives 570 prices should go down and a pair of 570s would be nice.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15016138*
> u think they got enough servers running so that when millions of people try and download the beta at 12am tuesday morning it won't take a day lol


Quote:


> Beta will not start at 00:00.


It will most likely start around the afternoon.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15016284*
> I've been looking to get one or two 570's real cheap too. Help me out!
> 
> Or should I wait another 6 months or so for a 7970...?


would u consider buying another 275 and tri-sli and then wait till the 7970


----------



## Fallendreams

repi: @Theloller123 for ultra? no it is not enough. will explain more about the detail levels later: http://t.co/3z6eyH23

Original Tweet: http://twitter.com/repi/status/116570973733523456

So it looks like gtx 560 sli won't run ultra at 1080p.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

It doesn't seem to me he asking about SLI, rather he is asking about single gpu performance.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15016739*
> It doesn't seem to me he asking about SLI, rather he is asking about single gpu performance.


Ah alright. Couldn't really tell

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Behrouz;15015734*
> Except you're wrong, it still makes a huge difference.


Could you show us screenshots of 2x AA vs 4x AA vs 16x AA at 1080p?

I am pretty sure at that res anything above 4x AA is just for epeen.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

A compressed image won't do it justice. You can discern up to 4xAA on 1600P. 1080P you can easily tell the difference between 4x and 8x. Try it yourself since you have 1080P. Look at the jagged lines on the corner of buildings or leaves.


----------



## Tobuk

I should get all of my new hardware in by the weekend, just in time.







(specs in sig)

I just spent 3 years on gaming laptops, so I'm rather excited to have a desktop again.

Considering I upgraded from what was basically a Core 2 Duo / 8800GT, I know I'll get a much better experience than I would have.

Now I'm even more excited for the beta.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15016739*
> It doesn't seem to me he asking about SLI, rather he is asking about single gpu performance.


at first he asked about looking for 2x 570's so i figured he was talking about sli


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15016590*
> would u consider buying another 275 and tri-sli and then wait till the 7970


I don't have a Tri-SLI capable motherboard right now, so no. Thx anyway.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15016284*
> I've been looking to get one or two 570's real cheap too. Help me out!
> 
> Or should I wait another 6 months or so for a 7970...?


Unfortunately it's through Best Buy employee deals through my friend and I'm limited, else I'd have been reselling them left and right for easy profit.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15016924*
> I don't have a Tri-SLI capable motherboard right now, so no. Thx anyway.


ahh, ok then


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15016926*
> Unfortunately it's through Best Buy employee deals through my friend and I'm limited, else I'd have been reselling them left and right for easy profit.


That sucks for me. What about other* gfx cards?


----------



## Grimuri

I meet all of the recommended requirements except for my graphics card.

If I can play on all medium settings with 40+ fps, I'll be happy.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimuri;15017172*
> I meet all of the recommended requirements except for my graphics card.
> 
> If I can play on all medium settings with 40+ fps, I'll be happy.


you should be good on medium with low AA hopefully


----------



## Zackcy

Can't wait to turn up my AA and HBAO to ridiculously high levels, blinding myself with all the bloom and seeing subtle increase in detail, dividing my fps by 4.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15017239*
> Can't wait to turn up my AA and HBAO to ridiculously high levels, blinding myself with all the bloom and seeing subtle increase in detail, dividing my fps by 4.


Don't forget to actually play the game.









I'll be to busy to even notice the difference AA might make.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15017348*
> Don't forget to actually play the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be to busy to even notice the difference AA might make.


Just went into a empty Valparisno server. Set the settings to all low, and then all high with AA and AF. Other than the draw distance, and low resolution textures on SOME objects, I couldn't see the difference. Frame rate was about double @ all low vs the all high config.


----------



## Vorgier

I'm betting on the miniscule difference between medium to high to ultra in this.

I remember when Crysis 2 came out, people were QQing because some vine in the corner of some random building had low textures, like it mattered.

lol...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15017093*
> That sucks for me. What about other* gfx cards?


Depends on what Best Buy has, they do have a 560Ti I'd have to ask him if I can sneak it in and make it seem like 1 purchase if you're interested. They have the ASUS for $250, I'd probably get that for $180 which, meh, is ~$20 less than Newegg.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Best Buy employee discounts sound great when the employees' tell you about them. "OMG $5 over Best Buy's cost!!!" Then it turns out to be like 5% less than Newegg lol...


----------



## DraXxus1549

Can anyone comment on how a GTX 560ti will perform? I am asking because I am thinking about going SLI, but this is really the only game I will be playing that will need it. Also I want to take advantage of the EVGA free Batman game.

I am looking to play at 1080p on high with 2x AA, will this be possible?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Lately I have been buying all my stuff at microcenter, they have had a lot of good deals.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15017808*
> Lately I have been buying all my stuff at microcenter, they have had a lot of good deals.


i chuckled a little when i read this. madeofmoney looking for deals


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15017948*
> i chuckled a little when i read this. madeofmoney looking for deals


Hey now lol, my wife from time to time likes to go shopping with my bank account and doesn't tell me.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DraXxus1549;15017799*
> Can anyone comment on how a GTX 560ti will perform? I am asking because I am thinking about going SLI, but this is really the only game I will be playing that will need it. Also I want to take advantage of the EVGA free Batman game.
> 
> I am looking to play at 1080p on high with 2x AA, will this be possible?


I'd wait till the beta and see. It ran well enough on high in the alpha with my single 560 Ti, but a lot has been changed/improved in the beta I'm sure. I was at 60 fps for the most part (v-sync on), dipping to 45ish with lots going on.

I went SLI mainly for this game as well. And Crysis 2 looks great also.


----------



## Clawbog

lol

Caspian Border = 1.4km wide

That's barely enough for a runway.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15018217*
> lol
> 
> Caspian Border = 1.4km wide
> 
> That's barely enough for a runway.


I lost all hope for BF3







more interested in Diablo 3 + HC + Inferno Mode.

I keep playing BF2 and so used to having a commander : / why do they have to exclude the most important things


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15018282*
> I lost all hope for BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15018282*
> I lost all hope for BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more interested in Diablo 3 + HC + Inferno Mode.
> 
> I keep playing BF2 and so used to having a commander : / why do they have to exclude the most important things


you know i have been playing some BF2 and SF the last couple weeks and a few times took the commander reins since we didn't have one and it was so cool. we won each time I did it (x2 points ftw). it is a cool thing when you have squads the listen to your commands and use the uav and scans you do for them, supplies as well. very satisfying I wish bf3 had a commander.


----------



## Stikes

LOL @ loosing hope over a game you haven't played yet.


----------



## furmark

honestly i hated commander's that's just my option though .


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15018378*
> honestly i hated commander's that's just my option though .


I hated the ones that would spam the spotting but it actually can make a difference in a match to have a good one, and honestly that's all I cared about in BF2 was winning the match rather than personal stats.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Funny part is even in BC2 not everyone uses the whole terrain to their advantage on some of the bigger maps, If your flying in BF3 I am sure the maps will seem big just because they have a bigger airspace then the actual map size.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15018332*
> Right!


I'm being serious







Of course I'll be playing it, but they really ruined it for me with the BETA : / All this waiting was really excited to try Conquest and the jets for the first time ever... but yeah : / Guess I'll just play D3 BETA until Battlefield 3's release date and then pew pew


----------



## dade_kash_xD

LOL @ losing hope in a game that's a month away from release! I have a feeling BF3 is going to play EXACTLY like MoH '10 with much improved graphics and all of the game type features of BC2.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

It all comes down to, that they are trying to cater to people that played BF2, BC2 and MOH.


----------



## theturbofd

sold my 3DS now looking for a good deal on another 480 :]


----------



## 8564dan

Is the BF3 beta going to have jets? How do i go about getting it? Origin?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Advocate;15016044*
> I've been eyeballing a Dell U2412M (IPS FTW!) and dreaming of 1920x1200 glory, but will probably wait for the next gen GPUs before I upgrade monitors, cause I just dont see a 560Ti delivering 35+ at that res. Here's hoping I am wrong. And no, my little box ain't made for SLI, or 11.5" GPUs.


Dell U2711 @ 2560x1440... ever look that one up? it's about $900 now. =P

Mine is just Apple 27" version.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15018824*
> Is the BF3 beta going to have jets? How do i go about getting it? Origin?


Beta will not have jets unfortunately, it will be the operation metro map, and yes probably gonna have to get it on origin would be my guess, if you preordered BF3 from origin or MOH LE you would get in the beta the 27th of September as opposed to the 29th.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Why do I have a strange feeling that the 27th will come and EA will have "technical difficulties" preventing us from having 'early' access to the Beta?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15018885*
> Beta will not have jets unfortunately, it will be the operation metro map, and yes probably gonna have to get it on origin would be my guess, if you preordered BF3 from origin or MOH LE you would get in the beta the 27th of September as opposed to the 29th.


I wonder why they didnt include jets? Thats a little dissapointing......especially with all the hype and waiting for it. Guess we will have to wait til the game is released.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15019037*
> Why do I have a strange feeling that the 27th will come and EA will have "technical difficulties" preventing us from having 'early' access to the Beta?


I don't know about BETA, but release date for sure


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15015143*
> EVGA Precision, gives you OSD FPS & GPU Temps which I always have up. Can add just about everything being monitored too.


looks liike it works on just EVGA cards


----------



## mega_option101

Pre-ordered


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> @ChristinaCoffin so would 2xHD6970 run it on ultra?
> 
> @ChristinaCoffin Christina Ann Coffin
> @_Rituel you can run it on 'high' mixed w/ some ultra settings on a single card, it depends on resolution+other settings.


http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/116147224160911360

This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15019217*
> looks liike it works on just EVGA cards


Nope. Works fine on my BFG GTX 295, my Palit GTX 260+, my MSI GTX 570's and my unbranded GTX 460m. Same goes for MSI Afterburner - they support ALL Nvidia cards (that are supported) - there's no such thing as brand-locking.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15015097*
> is there anything better than fraps for just viewing FPS in game


MSI Afterburner is a good one too... It shows the VRAM in OSD also, and the free fraps does not... I don't know about the one you pay for.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15019238*
> http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/116147224160911360
> 
> This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


I smell really really terrible nvidia advertisement in their post.... 2x 6970 is same thing as 2x 580.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15019238*
> http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffin/status/116147224160911360
> 
> This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


Phew. Although I kinda knew it. When they say max I bet they mean 256xAA or something crazy...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15019794*
> I smell really really terrible nvidia advertisement in their post.... 2x 6970 is same thing as 2x 580.


Not quite but 6970's scale better so it is close. Maybe the 580's improved tessellation pulls them ahead some more.


----------



## Fallendreams

Lets not turn this into a nvidia vs amd war. Maybe dice is just saying two gtx 580s because maybe nvidia is helping them with hardware and such. It could be marketing but they deserve some marketing if there helping the dev. Team by donating or lending hardware to them. Giving some kind of support.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


Lets not turn this into a nvidia vs amd war. Maybe dice is just saying two gtx 580s because maybe nvidia is helping them with hardware and such.


I have allegiance to neither, I'm just being realistic









I don't think either manufacturer will have the upper hand they both sponsor it with the whole AMD and Nvidia badge on the game. I think it will be a fair fight.


----------



## 12Cores

If the Frostbite 2 engine is a natural progression of the Frostbite 1 engine I think most people will be able to run the game at decent frame rates. I can run BFBC2 completely maxed out in the high 60's with my current build. But take it from a console gamer who recently started playing games on the PC one thing is for sure the PC version will look a million times better than the console version, even at 1920 x 1080 with high settings and that is all I care about. I got tired of waiting for the consoles to upgrade that is why I moved to the PC.

Happy gaming everyone the beta is only a few days away!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores;15020590*
> If the Frostbite 2 engine is a natural progression of the Frostbite 1 engine I think most people will be able to run the game at decent frame rates. I can run BFBC2 completely maxed out in the high 60's with my current build. But take it from a console gamer who recently started playing games on the PC one thing is for sure the PC version will look a million times better than the console version, even at 1920 x 1080 with high settings and that is all I care about. I got tired of waiting for the consoles to upgrade that is why I moved to the PC.
> 
> Happy gaming everyone the beta is only a few days away!


Welcome!


----------



## Mackumba

it's almost here


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


If the Frostbite 2 engine is a natural progression of the Frostbite 1 engine I think most people will be able to run the game at decent frame rates. I can run BFBC2 completely maxed out in the high 60's with my current build. But take it from a console gamer who recently started playing games on the PC one thing is for sure the PC version will look a million times better than the console version, even at 1920 x 1080 with high settings and that is all I care about. I got tired of waiting for the consoles to upgrade that is why I moved to the PC.

Happy gaming everyone the beta is only a few days away!


great to see consolites joining the pc elitist family







(jk)

from looking at requirements, i'd say the game is pretty demanding. those are some of the highest requirement i've ever seen in games.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15020669*
> great to see consolites joining the pc elitist family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk)
> 
> from looking at requirements, i'd say the game is pretty demanding. those are some of the highest requirement i've ever seen in games.


I don't think I will be going back to consoles anytime soon. Playing my first game of rush in BFBC2 on the PC was such an eye opener I could not believe the scale of the action I have been hooked ever since. That type of scale along with the graphical fidelity is something you just cannot get on the consoles.

PC gamer for life


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15020669*
> great to see consolites joining the pc elitist family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (jk)
> 
> from looking at requirements, i'd say the game is pretty demanding. those are some of the highest requirement i've ever seen in games.


I agree they're pretty high which is worrisome.

Tried to get my friend converted and he said it was too easy on PC? IDK he just doesn't like mouse/keyboard other than for RTS. They always say "it's too complicated" so i assume they can't read...


----------



## allenkane

http://battlefieldo.com/tons-information-qa-zh1nt0/

"No bombs on jets"

We had bombs in 1942, Vietnam, BF2, and now they're getting rid of bombs altogether? What the heck?


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


http://battlefieldo.com/tons-information-qa-zh1nt0/

"No bombs on jets"

We had bombs in 1942, Vietnam, BF2, and now they're getting rid of bombs altogether? What the heck?


Information was obtained over German Teamspeak conversation

EASILY could be misinterpreted information


----------



## ntherblast

Are we going to see defenders being able to go 500meters or right into the spawn of attackers in bf3?


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Information was obtained over German Teamspeak conversation

EASILY could be misinterpreted information


Hopefully, but the bits they've released seems to indicate that they've pretty much killed all air-to-ground missile attacks.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Hopefully, but the bits they've released seems to indicate that they've pretty much killed all air-to-ground missile attacks.


If they truly do that, they will definitely get an ear full especially from BF2 players. That's incredibly stupid. Wonder what idiot thought of that. "I got it! We'll give troops stinger missles, and take bombs away from jets, that way noone can gripe about good pilots!"


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Hopefully, but the bits they've released seems to indicate that they've pretty much killed all air-to-ground missile attacks.


It just seem to easy to lock and blow a tank... nothing like a well placed dumb bomb and see the kills rank up.

Thats just me, I loved jets on BF2. +100 hours ranked on those.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Hopefully, but the bits they've released seems to indicate that they've pretty much killed all air-to-ground missile attacks.


I came away with the impression that the weapons options for jets are:

1. Machine guns (vs. air or ground troops/vehicles)
2. Air-to-Air Missles (vs. air, obviously)
3. Air-to-Ground Missles (vs. ground vehicles via laser targeting by ground troops)

So while there may be no dumb bombs, there seem to be viable options for attacking both ground troops and vehicles.


----------



## joarangoe

Cannons should be there regardless if equiped with air/ground missiles.


----------



## olliiee

There aren't any bombs at all.. I've been stalking his twitter









LightOffPro Jorge Ribeiro 
@zh1nt0 On the Q&A, you said that there will be no Drop Bombs on Jets... How do we attack a ground target with a Jet then? Cheers!








13 hours ago
in reply to ↑

@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
@LightOffPro TV missile








11 minutes ago via TweetDeck


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


It just seem to easy to lock and blow a tank... nothing like a well placed dumb bomb and see the kills rank up.

Thats just me, I loved jets on BF2. +100 hours ranked on those.


Ditto. I got about 350 hrs in the jets and 200 in the choppers. Mind you, I did a lot of ground pounding too so I took a good beating.

I mean, I'll still play Karkand inf only if they really nerfed the aircraft, would be totally disappointing though. Been looking forward to BF3 since BF2 came out


----------



## WorldExclusive

Neutralized Jet trolls: Check
Neutralized Sniper OHK: Check
Neutralized revive trolls: Check
Neutralized mid-air grenades: Check

I mean come on, people exploit things that are broken with a game and think that's what makes the game fun/special.


----------



## T3beatz

lol


----------



## McAlberts

so it seems this twitter is where to get the info straight from the devs. who are the ones to follow that are answering questions or posting info regarding bf3? it looks like zh1nt0 is the one to follow. ohh bf3, you may just get me to sign up for this twitter thing.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


so it seems this twitter is where to get the info straight from the devs. who are the ones to follow that are answering questions or posting info regarding bf3? it looks like zh1nt0 is the one to follow. ohh bf3, you may just get me to sign up for this twitter thing.


Or... you can just check this thread, most of the info gets re-posted here anywho.


----------



## Stikes

That doesn't make sense. No two-seater jets but TV missle? How does that work?


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Neutralized Jet trolls: Check
Neutralized Sniper OHK: Check
Neutralized revive trolls: Check
Neutralized mid-air grenades: Check

I mean come on, people exploit things that are broken with a game and think that's what makes the game fun/special.


So the way to neutralize jets was to give everyone stingers, take away the bombs, and make them all 1-seaters? And the way to neutralize choppers was to just take away air-to-ground altogether and just put in a machine gun?

You do realize that in real life jets have bombs? And choppers have air to ground missiles? You know, that's kind of the reason why they're used in war.


----------



## dezahp

Can someone direct me to info on what the classes are going to be?


----------



## McAlberts

good point. i rather creep on OCN than that place anyways.

thanks lol. you talked me out of that horrid idea.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Can someone direct me to info on what the classes are going to be?


http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-classes/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


That doesn't make sense. No two-seater jets but TV missle? How does that work?


Same way as texting and driving :]


----------



## olliiee

You don't have to have twitter to follow his tweets.. I'm not even signed in and I just leave his twitter open and it pops up with a notification when he tweets something.

I feel a bit sorry for the guy, he tries to have a life and every post he makes there's like 20 BF related questions or hate.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-classes/


Thanks.


----------



## renaldy

I'm getting the BETA on the 27 that's tuesday.
and I taking monday, tuesday,and wednesday OFF from work......


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


good point. i rather creep on OCN than that place anyways.

thanks lol. you talked me out of that horrid idea.

http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-classes/


I'm not much for twitter either... just another thing to occupy time I don't have... Like OCN! lol


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Are we going to see defenders being able to go 500meters or right into the spawn of attackers in bf3?


No. They made the "turn back or die" border way far away from where you actually spawn so it's hard to spawn camp attackers.

There were times though when the defenders set up an attack line across the map further up towards the attackers base and held them off from the first Mcom.

But thats the point right?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


No. They made the "turn back or die" border way far away from where you actually spawn so it's hard to spawn camp attackers.

There were times though when the defenders set up an attack line across the map further up towards the attackers base and held them off from the first Mcom.

But thats the point right?










i hardly played rush in BC2 so i don't know, but i assume you couldn't turn that off in the server settings like how you could allow spawn raping in conquest right?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


I'm getting the BETA on the 27 that's tuesday.
and I taking monday, tuesday,and wednesday OFF from work......


You're so gonna get fired lol.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*   When it's Battlefield, I want nothing but the best. I will be playing this game for possibly the next 5 years.  
Then most likely the best isn't here yet, remember with BF2 they phased out older cards with a patch I'm thinking it's possible they will up the graphics later on when better hardware becomes available.

Before BF2 was finished there was a video showing laser guided bombs on jets troops could light up targets but couldn't pull it off because most PC's weren't up to par, When BF2 came out in 2005 most PC's only had 512mb to 1GB of memory, I remember it took atleast a 6800ultra and 2GB to barely max it.
Also I noticed 7900's only had an option for x4AA not until the 8800series BF2 had x8AA they had it setup where the game would detect how much AA the card could handle I guess.

EDIT: Found it original BF2 trailer where troops with laser designators for the jets to target.. Notice the blackhawk has rockets that never happened either, lol
  
 You Tube


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


That doesn't make sense. No two-seater jets but TV missle? How does that work?


Both the Su-39 and A-10 are single seat aircraft and both fire laser/TV guided missiles.

I guess there will be some sort of auto lock on.. =\\


----------



## Blackops_2

Sounds like they've handi capped Air.. saying it was broken in BF2 is bull. You have good pilots on both sides coupled with AA the enemy jet isn't going to just absolutely rape your team. What have they done with the chopper?

Unless they change some things i'll go ahead and say what i said before it's not going to best BF2. How in God's name can they honestly do things like that is beyond me. Take a game call it a sequel to a game that has more success than alot of games out, and then destroy the formula. Call me stuck in my BF2 ways all you want mind you BF2 was a winning formula that still is. Granted people will say "well go play BF2 then" sure i could do that but i would've really loved to see BF2 be transitioned onto FB 2.0 talk about awesome







/rant


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


http://twitter.com/#!/ChristinaCoffi...47224160911360

This statement is coming Frostbite Engine Coder, Who i believe was on a bash and slash show talking about SLI and Crossfire. That statement makes me feel a little better. Thought i share. I feel like repi just been giving the run around.


She said with *One * not two 6970's you could half max it depending on the settings you choose.
She miss-read the post.


----------



## dteg

you forget BC2 was inbetween the making of Bf2 and BF3, and although BF3 is the true sequel you couldn't possibly have expected them not to implement ideas/formulas etc. from BC2 to appease those who never played BF2 or just preferred BC2.. i agree its stupid but =/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you forget BC2 was inbetween the making of Bf2 and BF3, and although BF3 is the true sequel you couldn't possibly have expected them not to implement ideas/formulas etc. from BC2 to appease those who never played BF2 or just preferred BC2.. i agree its stupid but =/


I know i just didn't want to see it happen. No bombs is a huge bummer for me. I've had some great times giving a squad air to ground support with a quick swoop in taking out a tank and a squad or something of the sort.


----------



## Vorgier

In the end we'll forget about it because we'll be enjoying ourselves too much.

We'll adapt, and that will be that. Bummer may it be.


----------



## dteg

well its either adapt or go the way of the dinosaur =/ what choice do we really have


----------



## Vorgier

I'm pretty sure people were saying the same thing when BC1 came around.

DICE owns my soul though... My trigger fingering has been itching since Alpha.

It's been too long since I shot someone.


----------



## olliiee

ESVS Jon Ainsworth 
@ChristinaCoffin Do you know if Nvidia will be releasing a GPU driver for BF3 at launch.
17 Sep

Christina Ann Coffin
@TESVS we work with the gpu devs to make sure the game runs well on their cards+test their new drivers,so you'll probably see driver updates

Good news sounds like both sides will have drivers for BETA and its a relatively fair development going on, no favoritism.


----------



## Amhro

btw http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/
go!go!


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


btw http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/
go!go!


Fake.........or real?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Fake.........or real?


Real. Daniel Matros just confirmed it.

plonikla Denis 
@zh1nt0 IS this site fake battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/
17 minutes ago
in reply to ↑

@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
@plonikla Legit


----------



## Lhino

Anyone tried it out yet? What happens?


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Anyone tried it out yet? What happens?


Wont let you log in


----------



## Lhino

LOL, okay cool thanks.


----------



## Alex9106

I want to buy it but im not sure if my rig would run it very well, even on low settings.

Need new processor/mobo =[


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I know i just didn't want to see it happen. No bombs is a huge bummer for me. I've had some great times giving a squad air to ground support with a quick swoop in taking out a tank and a squad or something of the sort.











Mate, im sure you will still be able to do this...

Your squad will have to paint the target first!


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Mate, im sure you will still be able to do this...

Your squad will have to paint the target first!










To be honest I like this better. I'll admit I never played BF2 I was a console gamer up until a year ago, but it seems this would promote teamwork even more.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


MSI Afterburner is a good one too... It shows the VRAM in OSD also, and the free fraps does not... I don't know about the one you pay for.


MSI Afterburner records better than Fraps too. You can record at 30fps without having to play at 30fps. It creats ONE big file instead of dozens of 4gb files. Only reason fraps is still around is because people don't know the better alternative yet.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


MSI Afterburner records better than Fraps too. You can record at 30fps without having to play at 30fps. It creats ONE big file instead of dozens of 4gb files. Only reason fraps is still around is because people don't know the better alternative yet.


Fraps is awesome because it's lossless quality, and fyi latest versions of fraps let you record at a fixed fps while playing your game at a higher rate.
It splits into many 4gbs files to keep some retro-compatibility with a common file system (fat32) which doesn't support files larger than 4gb.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quesenek*


She said with *One * not two 6970's you could half max it depending on the settings you choose.
She miss-read the post.


It's still all speculation at this point. She actually said a single 6970 will allow a mix of high and ultra settings depending on the resolution, I'm assuming she was using 1080p as a base resolution since that's what most PC gamers play on. I don't understand why it's so hard for them to say: "Ok, with a 2500k and GTX560Ti you can expect this sort of performance under these settings: all high, (1 step below ultra) 4x AA, at 1080p)"

Quote:



You can use 3 screens if you have enough graphic power.


By that statement, I'm ASSUMING that "enough graphics power" for tri-monitor playing is 2 580s. If so, a single 580, possibly 570, should handle the game very well at maxed or very nearly maxed settings.

Again, still all speculation. I don't think it can be all that much more pushing than BC2, as BC2 is a console port and BF3 isn't. It is said that yesterday's BC2 patch improved performance? I haven't been able to try it yet, but my guess is they've learned from BF3 and have brought the improvements over to BC2; even though it's a bit after the fact. BC2 will be dead in a month.


----------



## falcon26

So their will be HIGH and ULTRA HIGH settings for graphics? I think my rig is fine for all set to high, but not so sure about ULTRA HIGH. We'll see. I'll wait till the game is actually out to decide weather or not to upgrade my video card.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


So their will be HIGH and ULTRA HIGH settings for graphics? I think my rig is fine for all set to high, but not so sure about ULTRA HIGH. We'll see. I'll wait till the game is actually out to decide weather or not to upgrade my video card.


Yeah, there's gonna be High and then Ultra/Ultra High (whatever they call it).

I'm hoping I can get all High (and around 4xAA) with 45+ FPS since my monitor is only 1680x1050. Can't wait for the Beta to try it out and see how it plays.


----------



## jacobrjett

I didnt want to start a new thread but I wanted to spread my idea

Imagine how cool "google earth flight simulator" would be

Model all of the worlds major airports, then you can fly from one to another over top of the google earth!


----------



## bru_05

I'm late getting to this thread, and don't want to sift through thousands of posts haha. How's the engineer class looking, and are medics still Rambo/Terminator hybrids?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I didnt want to start a new thread but I wanted to spread my idea

Imagine how cool "google earth flight simulator" would be

Model all of the worlds major airports, then you can fly from one to another over top of the google earth!


you do know that you can do exactly that in Google earth?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


you do know that you can do exactly that in Google earth?


Nope I didn't


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


""Ok, with a 2500k and GTX560Ti you can expect this sort of performance under these settings: all high, (1 step below ultra) 4x AA, at 1080p)"


I, for one, am interested in that answer









Probably because they haven't done the final tweaks or had the GPU makers release driver updates. I'd imagine they have targets though. Though they want an engine that is robust enough to have some real staying power, they don't want to make it so demanding that it becomes a barrier to entry.

Remember, even a $200 GPU is an extravagence to probably at least half their targeted demographic. They need the engine to run smoothly and not look like crap on 2-3 yr old single GPUs as well.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Not sure if this has been posted yet but interesting read.... Im starting to feel a little PO'd. First delayed beta due to consoles, now this!

BF3 Expansion to PS3 first...

Quote:



Tommy Rydling, junior product manager at DICE, has said expansion packs for Battlefield 3 will have a week-long exclusivity period for PS3 when released to the masses.


----------



## jacobrjett

Hmm, wondering if I should pick up a dell ultrasharp u2412m or a Samsung P2770fh for battlefield...

24" IPS 1920x1200, or a 27" 1080p TN with a supposedly 1ms response... both are exact same price for me...

decisions...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


Not sure if this has been posted yet but interesting read.... Im starting to feel a little PO'd. First delayed beta due to consoles, now this!

BF3 Expansion to PS3 first...


Old news really. Xbox has always got expansion packs early for alot of things simply because they are willing to pay the $$


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I didnt want to start a new thread but I wanted to spread my idea

Imagine how cool "google earth flight simulator" would be

Model all of the worlds major airports, then you can fly from one to another over top of the google earth!


It's probably just an attempt to make the PS3ers feel like DICE is "catering" to them for not having more players and reduced visuals. Kind of a generous thing out of pity you know?







It's ok, I'm ok with giving the little console players their DLC a week earlier. They need it, they're sure to get bored of huge maps with 24 players. I'll be tearing it up on our 64 player servers.









I love this COD vs BF3 debate I'm having with my friend on FB... it's brought some laughs; things like "Oh in BF3 you have to drive for like 20 minutes to find a fight." Ummm... no? It takes like 30 seconds to get across the entire map in a car. Have you even PLAYED BF? Then he goes on to critique how Battlefield Play4Free is against Black Ops.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Sounds like they've handi capped Air.. saying it was broken in BF2 is bull. You have good pilots on both sides coupled with AA the enemy jet isn't going to just absolutely rape your team. What have they done with the chopper?

Unless they change some things i'll go ahead and say what i said before it's not going to best BF2. How in God's name can they honestly do things like that is beyond me. Take a game call it a sequel to a game that has more success than alot of games out, and then destroy the formula. Call me stuck in my BF2 ways all you want mind you BF2 was a winning formula that still is. Granted people will say "well go play BF2 then" sure i could do that but i would've really loved to see BF2 be transitioned onto FB 2.0 talk about awesome







/rant


called balance.
its a game not a real war.
planes was way OP and needed to be shoot down similar as a tank from a good group. (IMO)

I don't play for realism I play for fun, so I welcome those changes a lot.


----------



## olliiee

ERoossien Erwin Roossien 
@zh1nt0 Hey, i was wondering how does the resupply work for ammo? Will there be a limit for claymores and c4? Or can we expect a huge bomb?

Daniel Matros
@ERoossien resupply til the world ends


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


ERoossien Erwin Roossien 
@zh1nt0 Hey, i was wondering how does the resupply work for ammo? Will there be a limit for claymores and c4? Or can we expect a huge bomb?

Daniel Matros
@ERoossien resupply til the world ends


Lol, not worried about this because you can actually sneak past claymores by crouching, and you can pick up enemy C4 before they detonate it, which will be awesome because you can rescue tanks from C4 while the planter is running away for the detonation.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Lol, not worried about this because you can actually sneak past claymores by crouching, and you can pick up enemy C4 before they detonate it, which will be awesome because you can rescue tanks from C4 while the planter is running away for the detonation.


I don't care either, nobody seems to be relaying his tweets and I figured seeing as I'm checking them here and there I'd post the ones that were relevant


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It's probably just an attempt to make the PS3ers feel like DICE is "catering" to them for not having more players and reduced visuals. Kind of a generous thing out of pity you know?







It's ok, I'm ok with giving the little console players their DLC a week earlier. They need it, they're sure to get bored of huge maps with 24 players. I'll be tearing it up on our 64 player servers.









I love this COD vs BF3 debate I'm having with my friend on FB... it's brought some laughs; things like "Oh in BF3 you have to drive for like 20 minutes to find a fight." Ummm... no? It takes like 30 seconds to get across the entire map in a car. Have you even PLAYED BF? Then he goes on to critique how Battlefield Play4Free is against Black Ops.










Wouldnt say 20 minutes, but in a jeep it can take like 5 minutes from one side to the other, depending on the map in bf2

maybe its more like 2-3 minutes but feels like 5


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I love this COD vs BF3 debate I'm having with my friend on FB... it's brought some laughs; things like "Oh in BF3 you have to drive for like 20 minutes to find a fight." Ummm... no? It takes like 30 seconds to get across the entire map in a car. Have you even PLAYED BF? Then he goes on to critique how Battlefield Play4Free is against Black Ops.










Battlefield and CoD should never be compared to each other just as Starcraft2 and Command and Conquer 4 shouldn't be compared to each other other than them being in the same genre.

If he doesn't like the fact that Battlefield maps are bigger than a cereal box, then he should stick to CoD where he can spray down random corridors and get kills.

Some people will never understand the thrill and sense of something bigger going on in a true battlefield game. Multiple fronts going on, being in a squad that single handingly turns the round around, having jets scream overhead in a dog fight, or perform incredible acrobatics in a chopper. So much BF2 nostalgia right now.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Battlefield and CoD should never be compared to each other just as Starcraft2 and Command and Conquer 4 shouldn't be compared to each other other than them being in the same genre.

If he doesn't like the fact that Battlefield maps are bigger than a cereal box, then he should stick to CoD where he can spray down random corridors and get kills.


Yea after my points in the debate I pointed out that COD and BF are 2 totally different types of FPS, plain and simple. BF = tactical, more realistic, teamwork focused FPS, COD = solo, arcade, point and shoot, nothing-to-learn style FPS.


----------



## crizthakidd

on newegg sometimes the price would go down to 49.99 i cant believe i missed it but im looking foward to it again do u guys think it will do that again? also if i pre order from newegg will it come with the same benefits as Origin? i kinda think i should just get the origin one to play beta D;


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


called balance.
its a game not a real war.
planes was way OP and needed to be shoot down similar as a tank from a good group. (IMO)

I don't play for realism I play for fun, so I welcome those changes a lot.


I don't mind changes i just really enjoyed how flying was setup in BF2 and IMO if you had good teammates or just really got in the AA it wasn't hard to take down enemy jets. So to me they've somewhat handicapped it, especially when you consider soldiers have stingers now, that would be more of a reason to have Bombs IMO.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigLisy;15024314*
> Fraps is awesome because it's lossless quality, and fyi latest versions of fraps let you record at a fixed fps while playing your game at a higher rate.
> It splits into many 4gbs files to keep some retro-compatibility with a common file system (fat32) which doesn't support files larger than 4gb.


You can do the same lossless recording with MSI Afterburner. Fraps has nothing that MSI Afterburner can't do and better at it. The compressed recording can use more threads making a smoother recording as well.
There's far more useful information on the OSD at the same time. All this, while being *free*.
Hundreds of 4GB files are terrible for people who do video editing. There's no need to support fat32 for less than 1% of the population at the expense of everyone else.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15025560*
> called balance.
> its a game not a real war.
> planes was way OP and needed to be shoot down similar as a tank from a good group. (IMO)
> 
> I don't play for realism I play for fun, so I welcome those changes a lot.


Balance is good, but thats what they tried to do with choppers in BC2 and they were absolutely terrible. Yes, they could destroy but once traced they were done, AA guns took them down almost instantly, and they were forced to engage eachother with the nose gun instead of rockets most of the time.

Jets could become a base raping nightmare in BF2, but that was part of it. You need good pilots to counterbalance the good pilots on the other team, not handicap everyone in the name of "balance."


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15026018*
> I don't mind changes i just really enjoyed how flying was setup in BF2 and IMO if you had good teammates or just really got in the AA it wasn't hard to take down enemy jets. So to me they've somewhat handicapped it, especially when you consider soldiers have stingers now, that would be more of a reason to have Bombs IMO.


How about putting C4 on the enemy jets and letting them take off and fly for a bit then blowing them up?? IMO that's the ONLY way to take down a jet







Hopefully, they don't make it so easy to shoot down choppers in this one. Kind of lame to see people go 7 for 7 (rockets, more with an assault teammate) on choppers w/ the M136 AT4.

But, most likely the game will be somewhat balanced, and if it isn't to start they'll patch it to make it more balanced. It will be a fun game no matter what, all the BF series games have been fun.

BF3 Zombies anyone? Haha I kid I kid, but seriously, that would be kind of fun in those huge open maps and with vehicles. Survival mode.


----------



## DrizzlePistol

So if I buy BF3 in a retail store, will I need to install origin?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15026377*
> So if I buy BF3 in a retail store, will I need to install origin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


My guess is no, i bought BC2 through origin as a digital download but i dont have to run origin to play the game i just have a shortcut on my desktop to the exe file and it runs fine.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15026377*
> So if I buy BF3 in a retail store, will I need to install origin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yes, Orgin will be required no matter how you buy the game. Just like Steamworks games that need Steam to run even if you buy retail.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15026377*
> So if I buy BF3 in a retail store, will I need to install origin?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Yes, you will. http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-required-to-play-battlefield-3/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15026553*
> My guess is no, i bought BC2 through origin as a digital download but i dont have to run origin to play the game i just have a shortcut on my desktop to the exe file and it runs fine.


Incorrect. Even with the shortcut, you will have to run Origin. The game has no main menu, you use Battlelog through Origin to join games.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15025784*
> Battlefield and CoD should never be compared to each other just as Starcraft2 and Command and Conquer 4 shouldn't be compared to each other other than them being in the same genre.
> 
> If he doesn't like the fact that Battlefield maps are bigger than a cereal box, then he should stick to CoD where he can spray down random corridors and get kills.
> 
> Some people will never understand the thrill and sense of something bigger going on in a true battlefield game. Multiple fronts going on, being in a squad that single handingly turns the round around, having jets scream overhead in a dog fight, or perform incredible acrobatics in a chopper. So much BF2 nostalgia right now.


I know where you're getting at, but from an outsiders perspective the games look almost the same. Heck, even the cover pictures just show a soldier with a gun and dark background behind him. I bet ANYONE who didnt play either MW or BF game before now would get them confused. The playstyle may be different, but outsiders see it as "point gun click to kill," whether its fast MW run and gun or strategic team play of BF, you're still pointing, clicking, and ranking. Killstreaks in MW look similar to BF's vehicle system. MW people say "oh look, my 7 killstreak chopper is a cobra flying overhead shooting people." while BF vets say "Oh look, my teammate is hovering over my head in a cobra shooting people..." The fact of the matter is the games are very similar whether you want to admit it or not. Theyre both FPS (and thats a big deal to people who dont understand), theyre both modernized shooters, they relatively look the same (BF3's amazing textures and lighting breaks this mould), they both have a ranking system, they both involve vehicles in some manner. The ONLY difference is how you're shooting people (strategy/lonewolf), and the motive behind it(game type/objective).

The reason so many kids like MW though is because it gives them that "Im a soldier and a savior to the world. I own everyone in front of me"-feel. Look at how many games are going that route. Halo, Gears of War, Half Life, Assassins Creed screams 1 man killing machine.
But when you get older and mature more, its fun to put a plan into motion with other people and actually utilize teamwork.

TL;DR These two games are more common than you think, and just because one has a playstyle you dont enjoy doesnt mean you should run down the people that do enjoy it (not saying anyone is, just saying ive HEARD it before).

(and back in the day, i remember when YOU got excited about Modern Warfare 1 Higgins. Then again, we were in middle school... and that was a good game.)


----------



## Ishinomori

The only way to really describe them is:

Battlefield = Strategic Shooter

Modded Warfail = Twitch shooter


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15026799*
> TL;DR These two games are more common than you think, and just because one has a playstyle you dont enjoy doesnt mean you should run down the people that do enjoy it (not saying anyone is, just saying ive HEARD it before).
> 
> (and back in the day, i remember when YOU got excited about Modern Warfare 1 Higgins. Then again, we were in middle school... and that was a good game.)


I'm not running down people who enjoy CoD, but i'm saying that while they are both in the FPS genre they have little in common unless we take away everything that makes battlefield battlefield and only compare the SQDM game mode. My analogy stands though, starcraft 2 is a very complex RTS with a defined learning curve especially when playing online whereas CnC4 is very much a click and go type of RTS with a completely different way of playing. They are still both RTS games and can be compared, but I would never think that they should be as they cater to different audiences.

Same goes for CoD vs Battlefield. They inevitably both with come up when talking about either, and it makes me rage.

EDIT: I was excited for and enjoyed MW1. We're looking at MW1.3 though, and that's where the problem lies.


----------



## McAlberts

went into gamestop lastnight for some giggles.

asked the girl working if they were doing a midnight release. she said yes, then proceeded to tell me how when i preorder from gamestop i get a free expansion pack with my game, a 15 dollar value that i can only get from gamestop. i laughed and walked out the store. i was about to preorder it just so i could get my boxed copy but once the lies came out, i walked away.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15027033*
> went into gamestop lastnight for some giggles.
> 
> asked the girl working if they were doing a midnight release. she said yes, then proceeded to tell me how when i preorder from gamestop i get a free expansion pack with my game, a 15 dollar value that i can only get from gamestop. i laughed and walked out the store. i was about to preorder it just so i could get my boxed copy but once the lies came out, i walked away.


You know, she probably just didn't know any better. You can't assume she was lying to your face, what would her motivation be? Seriously now...


----------



## DBEAU

Yeah they had some waste-of-time show on Spike recently that was spouting all kinds of Gamestop exclusive BS that wasn't true.

I agree she was probably just regurgitating what her company told her.


----------



## Higgins

Could have been what her manager told her.


----------



## Pendulum

After looking at some leaked footage I think I'm going to try Support class first, bipod looks extremely overpowered.
Might as well have a full auto sniper with 0 recoil with the bipod on. Lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm probably going Assault first, since I'll be playing with a good 4-10 people on my voice server and we could use the medic. In BC2 I made the mistake of spreading all my weapon use out and getting all bronze, then all silver, then all gold, when the best approach is to focus on one weapon constantly until you platinum it since you're earning golds as you work towards the platinum, then get a nice 10k points on the platinum. Per weapon, that's about 20,000 points? Bronze, silver, 1k x 9 golds, 10k platinum. Quickest way to rank up. I'm 38 in BC2 and it takes 200k to rank up.







If BF3 has weapon medals I'll know the right way to do it this time.


----------



## DrizzlePistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15026636*
> Yes, you will. http://bf3blog.com/2011/08/origin-required-to-play-battlefield-3/


Thanks for the answer. Guess I'm not going to buy it then.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## staryoshi

As long as I can still C4 vehicles, I will be a happy shotgunning sniper.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15027440*
> Thanks for the answer. Guess I'm not going to buy it then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Just like the people who say they wont buy MW3 we know it will happen :]


----------



## DrizzlePistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15027467*
> Just like the people who say they wont buy MW3 we know it will happen :]


Well I'm not like other people. I will never buy a game that requires Origin, not even Mass Effect...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15027652*
> Well I'm not like other people. I will never buy a game that requires Origin, not even Mass Effect...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


i will never understand people like you


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

origin isnt bad at all. Light weight, signs in faster then steam, and not as depressing looking.


----------



## theturbofd

Mass effect doesnt require origin........


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;15027675*
> origin isnt bad at all. Light weight, signs in faster then steam, and not as depressing looking.


Agreed and I still have not read anything that says origin needs to run in the background, only that origin is required.

Origin is required for SWTOR too but its not required in the background.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I think origin is just required to activate the game.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15027465*
> As long as I can still C4 vehicles, I will be a happy shotgunning sniper.


As long as I can still C4 my own vehicle, I'll be a happy suicide bomber...launching ATV's full of C4 into tanks and groups of people ftmfw!


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;15027767*
> As long as I can still C4 my own vehicle, I'll be a happy suicide bomber...launching ATV's full of C4 into tanks and groups of people ftmfw!


I have a feeling that won't be possible anymore..lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer;15027811*
> I have a feeling that won't be possible anymore..lol


This will always be possible







You could put C4 on the LAV in the Alpha so it should work


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15027304*
> After looking at some leaked footage I think I'm going to try Support class first, bipod looks extremely overpowered.
> Might as well have a full auto sniper with 0 recoil with the bipod on. Lol


It's not. They added good kickback to guns, especially LMG. You have to be careful with your fire or you are going to miss a lot of hits.

Plus, they took out mounted machine guns. So... yeah.

It's my favorite class next to engineer.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonlazer;15027811*
> I have a feeling that won't be possible anymore..lol


I don't see how it wouldn't be. Sometimes in BF2/BC2 when my squad gets pissed off at some armor wimps attacking the main base, I toss 3 C4s onto a buggy or ATV, let my friend drive it up to the tank, and I blow them up on his command. He drives right off since there's no friendly fire, and the explosion kills the tank.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15025818*
> Yea after my points in the debate I pointed out that COD and BF are 2 totally different types of FPS, plain and simple. BF = tactical, more realistic, teamwork focused FPS, COD = solo, arcade, point and shoot, nothing-to-learn style FPS.


I really hate fanboy debates, but quite frankly, having played both, a lot, I completely agree. I get so bored of CoD because it's so limited.

Having said that, if you try to play BF like it's COD, I can see why you'd hate it. It is so much better as a team strategy game.

BTW, was voice chat in alpha? I am still waiting for a BF where voicechat is implemented really well, because it so tremendously increases the immersion (at least the competitive/teamwork element anyway).


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol;15027440*
> Thanks for the answer. Guess I'm not going to buy it then.


Out of curiousity, may I ask why?
That sounds way too desperate.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Advocate;15028043*
> I really hate fanboy debates, but quite frankly, having played both, a lot, I completely agree. I get so bored of CoD because it's so limited.
> 
> Having said that, if you try to play BF like it's COD, I can see why you'd hate it. It is so much better as a team strategy game.
> 
> BTW, was voice chat in alpha? I am still waiting for a BF where voicechat is implemented really well, because it so tremendously increases the immersion (at least the competitive/teamwork element anyway).


I don't mind the fanboy insults from them, I usually just laugh them off because the word is just overused and bland already, but in my case, that "insult" makes no sense, as I own COD2, MW1, World at War, MW2, and Black Ops. I'm obviously NOT a "fanboy" of BF if I own nearly every COD released. Yes, I favor BF, I feel it's the better game, and gave my points as to why. I'm not buying MW3. The only reason I bought MW2 and BO (both grave regrets) is because I got them for $30 due to a misprinted ad for MW2 and some other method for BO I won't discuss. Their response is "lol u jus suck at cod i bet." Yup... them 12 year olds... they pwn my ears, I rage quit.

Voice chat: I have my own Mumble server, I didn't pay attention to in-game voice chat.


----------



## glycerin256

SOURCE: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/knwjf/bf3_voip_has_it_been_confirmed_dices_tomasdanko/
Quote:


> jtownjt JT Coffey
> @Demize99 Will there be anyway to communicate via voice chat with other squads other than your own squad?
> 5 Sep
> in reply to @jtownjt ↑
> 
> @Demize99
> Alan Kertz
> @jtownjt *Voice chat is by default all team. You can then pick channels.*


but VOIP is not positional.

I am glad there is VOIP!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck;15027767*
> As long as I can still C4 my own vehicle, I'll be a happy suicide bomber...launching ATV's full of C4 into tanks and groups of people ftmfw!


Wow, hate noobs like you who jihad. You probably bunny hop all over the place too and CG at close range. At least try to play Battlefield tactically.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15028190*
> Wow, hate noobs like you who jihad. You probably bunny hop all over the place too and CG at close range. At least try to play Battlefield tactically.


Hate it because you're one of the tank whores?









Only messing with you, you're cool. The only times I jihad is when some prick is being annoying in the tank just camping and taking out our entire team. After a few respawns, it's time to take matters more seriously to the extent of a suicide bombing. They come again in a new tank? That's fine, I'm already parked with the engine running waiting for them to return. After 2 or 3 jihads in a row, they get the message and give up the tank.

That point aside, you are mocking the MEC's war tactics, as in real life it IS their strategy. Do you think the US/etc. call the terrorists noobs/wimps/etc. because they rammed a jet into our buildings? No. They're terrorists, and they were tragically and horrifically successful with their attacks. War is a "do what it takes to win," game, not a "oh, I don't want to do that, that's weak," ordeal. Sadly all software has bugs and people abuse those bugs and small annoyances to their advantage to get that win. Some day when VR gaming happens it might not be a problem anymore.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15028190*
> Wow, hate noobs like you who jihad. You probably bunny hop all over the place too and CG at close range. At least try to play Battlefield tactically.


I tactically blow myself up
Mainly when my team can't take the tank down and it's slaughtering us.

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## rogueblade

The arguing here is no different than that of console gamers


----------



## Lune

Great theres no commander but squad leaders can call in artillery strike







epic

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-09-22-battlefield-3-why-theres-no-commander


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15028168*
> SOURCE: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/knwjf/bf3_voip_has_it_been_confirmed_dices_tomasdanko/
> 
> but VOIP is not positional.
> 
> I am glad there is VOIP!


good thing there are channels, there would be so much chatter with 32 people on each team trying to talk


----------



## glycerin256

Lune, I thought you weren't excited anymore?









I was just gonna post that. Good news!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;15028246*
> I tactically blow myself up
> Mainly when my team can't take the tank down and it's slaughtering us.
> 
> Yes I'm on a phone.


I like this guy, willing to take one for the team when it's very frustrating when we're stuck because a tank has the stronghold position. Works everytime however!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15028489*
> Great theres no commander but squad leaders can call in artillery strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epic
> 
> http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2011-09-22-battlefield-3-why-theres-no-commander


Nice. Hopefully we get supply drops and vehicle drops too though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15028586*
> I like this guy, willing to take one for the team when it's very frustrating when we're stuck because a tank has the stronghold position. Works everytime however!


Lol, sometimes it doesn't even mean "taking one for the team," and you can hop out and survive the trolling.


----------



## glycerin256

*SPOILER ALERT*
Quote:


> We'd like to warn you here in advance that this could be a spoiler for some players, so if you like surprises, DON'T LOOK!
> We have all the Battlefield 3 Achievements thanks to Majin Martin93.


http://battlefieldo.com/spoiler-bf3-achievements/


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Achievements? i dont even


----------



## Waffleboy

That link also has all the single player mission names


----------



## Name Change

What place you guys recommend to pre order a digital copy of BF3, Origin is where I might get it but not sure..


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change;15029149*
> What place you guys recommend to pre order a digital copy of BF3, Origin is where I might get it but not sure..


You need to activate it there at the very least so might as well just get it form there. You also get the physical warefare pack and early beta access.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change;15029149*
> What place you guys recommend to pre order a digital copy of BF3, Origin is where I might get it but not sure..


Yea i got mine from Origin so I can play the beta 2 days earlier than when it opens :O


----------



## Name Change

Haven't this excited over a game since BF2 came out lol. =P


----------



## McAlberts

i requested the week of the 25th off from work today. i was ashamed when they asked me where i was going for vacation... the chair in front of the pc


----------



## Amhro

lol. new patch for bc2 is pretty good
high details, 2x AA, 1920x1080 and 60 fps with my rig
i hope to run bf3 at medium, with low AA (like 1-2), possible?


----------



## Blackops_2

Squad leaders being able to call in all the abilities the Commander could sounds chaotic to me.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15029651*
> Squad leaders being able to call in all the abilities the Commander could sounds chaotic to me.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15028168*
> SOURCE: http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/knwjf/bf3_voip_has_it_been_confirmed_dices_tomasdanko/
> 
> but VOIP is not positional.
> 
> I am glad there is VOIP!


Wow nice, Now all thats left is for the community to actually use it. Will admit that is one thing i miss from Xbox Live you were the outcast if you didn't vocally communicate on pc its like the other way around.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I hope to Gd and to all things Holy that BF3 will not be a campfest like MoH MP. It's ridiculous to have guys equiped with SMG's and LMG's with optics, contributing nothing to the team. Hopefully, this "Infantry Only" theme DICE is pushing for will make this game a glorious assault based MP.


----------



## Lune

This one works lol http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/

This one doesn't http://battlelog.battlefield.com/

lololo

Now gief access ;(?


----------



## olliiee

Supposedly Battleog isn't going to work properly until the 27th, Daniel said on his twitter.

Also this:

Jaypaul9 Jay Paul 
@repi What's minimum specs? Is it low settings and 1980x1080 resolution? Or is it low settings with lower resolution?

Johan Andersson
@Jaypaul9 depends on what perf you are after. but in general minimum specs is for LOW and around 720p


----------



## Fallendreams

So i guess dell knows how well there computers can play in BF3. They have standard setting, High in and ultra setting computers for sell.

Alienware BF3 Promo


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Supposedly Battleog isn't going to work properly until the 27th, Daniel said on his twitter.

Also this:

Jaypaul9 Jay Paul 
@repi What's minimum specs? Is it low settings and 1980x1080 resolution? Or is it low settings with lower resolution?

Johan Andersson
@Jaypaul9 depends on what perf you are after. but in general minimum specs is for LOW and around 720p



















idk I think it will run just fine on PC after they release proper drivers.. if it can look that good on consoles and run without any problems, then PC shouldn't be a problem. We could always play with medium / high settings


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


I tactically blow myself up
Mainly when my team can't take the tank down and it's slaughtering us.

Yes I'm on a phone.


Anyone can play like a noob and suicide bomb/bunny hop/noobtube CQC... That doesn't take any skill and isn't playing tactically. If you had any skill you wouldn't need to resort to such methods. Is it really so hard to learn to use the AT4? Tanks can't see through smoke screens either. You have plenty of options to take a tank out without acting like a CoD noob.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15030861*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk I think it will run just fine on PC after they release proper drivers.. if it can look that good on consoles and run without any problems, then PC shouldn't be a problem. We could always play with medium / high settings


I can live with medium/high but I imagine most people on this forum have rigs enough to get a mix of medium high and ultra. Theres gonnaa be some crazy eye candy. I can taste it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone know if we'll be able to create our soldier name this time around? Rather than it just being our EA origin account name.


----------



## Lune

It's your Origin Account


----------



## 5outh

I'm building a PC for this shiz.

The rig's specs will be as follows:

GA-Z68XP-UD3H
Core i7 2600k
2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk
16GB Corsair Vengeance (1600MHz CL9)
AX850
650D
H100

...hopefully there aren't any SLi problems but I wouldn't really expect them to screw this up. If there are I'ma be sad since I can't afford a 580


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5outh*


I'm building a PC for this shiz.

The rig's specs will be as follows:

GA-Z68XP-UD3H
Core i7 2600k
2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk
16GB Corsair Vengeance (1600MHz CL9)
AX850
650D
H100

...hopefully there aren't any SLi problems but I wouldn't really expect them to screw this up. If there are I'ma be sad since I can't afford a 580










Nice








don't know why you would want 16gb ram tho







but whatever


----------



## 5outh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Nice







don't know why you would want 16gb ram tho







but whatever


16GB of RAM is pretty cute, you know? That's basically why.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's your Origin Account


I hope i can change it in the real game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I hope i can change it in the real game.


Ya, 1 soldier only too


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Anyone know if we'll be able to create our soldier name this time around? Rather than it just being our EA origin account name.


Yes, you will be able to create a soldier in the beta and keep it for when the game goes live. It's not like the Alpha was.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5outh*


I'm building a PC for this shiz.

The rig's specs will be as follows:

GA-Z68XP-UD3H
Core i7 2600k
2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk
16GB Corsair Vengeance (1600MHz CL9)
AX850
650D
H100

...hopefully there aren't any SLi problems but I wouldn't really expect them to screw this up. If there are I'ma be sad since I can't afford a 580










You could get two 6950s for the same price and get the same performance as two 580s. Why are you getting CL9?

Good thing we're not playing BF3 on consoles:


----------



## Blackops_2

As long as that one soldiers name turns out Blackops_2 i'll be fine


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15031085*
> As long as that one soldiers name turns out Blackops_2 i'll be fine


I wonder if you'll cop any abuse for that name


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I wonder if you'll cop any abuse for that name










I already do, it's not my fault treyarch took my name and labeled it on a horrible game. I've been using this name since socom II days when i was a little kid


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Man, I keep playing MoH MP and imagining the HQ textures, HDR and Bloom effects from Crysis 2 thrown in the mix! OMG I am so excited! Tuesday, 09/27 can't come soon enough!

*ME GUSTA BF3 MIAMI STYLE!!!*

  
 You Tube


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Man, I keep playing MoH MP and imagining the HQ textures, HDR and Bloom effects from Crysis 2 thrown in the mix! OMG I am so excited! Tuesday, 09/27 can't come soon enough!

*ME GUSTA BF3 MIAMI STYLE!!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxdDIwVWrxI


what did I just watch?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


So i guess dell knows how well there computers can play in BF3. They have standard setting, High in and ultra setting computers for sell.

Alienware BF3 Promo


lolalienware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yes, you will be able to create a soldier in the beta and keep it for when the game goes live. It's not like the Alpha was.

=snip=


Nope


----------



## [email protected]

4 more days til the beta!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DrizzlePistol*


Well I'm not like other people. I will never buy a game that requires Origin, not even Mass Effect...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


People like you.

I seriously struggle to believe people are so ******ed sometimes, honestly, that's my opinion.

Classic weirdo's.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


what did i just watch?










me gusta!!!

Can we name our soldier or is it just going to be our Origin account name, forever?


----------



## Vorgier

It's your origin name, for like the thousandth time.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


It's your origin name, for like the thousandth time.


This


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Nice







don't know why you would want 16gb ram tho







but whatever


says the guy with quad 580's....


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


says the guy with quad 580's....
























Maybe because of 3x U2410 IPS 6048x1200.

Just a hunch.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yes, you will be able to create a soldier in the beta and keep it for when the game goes live. It's not like the Alpha was.

*You could get two 6950s for the same price and get the same performance as two 580s. Why are you getting CL9?
*

Good thing we're not playing BF3 on consoles:
*snip


Since when do xfire 6950s=sli 580s?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*


Since when do xfire 6950s=sli 580s?


OC 6950 = 6970

2x 6970 = same as 580 unless you care about some small fps difference

You can buy 3x 6970 instead of 2x 580.. same price.

Only good thing about 580's is the 3GB VRAM for multiple screens, nothing else ;/


----------



## jacobrjett

Some small fps difference


----------



## kilrbe3

http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/nvidia-pr...efield-3-beta/


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Wow! I am totally shocked in the humility that Lune displays! It's great to see someone who owns a particular piece of hardware and not be like, "YOUR 6990 IZ LULZ TO MY 580 >=D"

Oh, I cannot wait for BF3. I finally upgraded my surround receiver to an Onkyo TX-SR608! Pure unadulterated, 24bit 192Kbps sound coming out of my Definitive Technology Mythos Gem 5.1 speakers for BF3!


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


OC 6950 = 6970

2x 6970 = same as 580 unless you care about some small fps difference

You can buy 3x 6970 instead of 2x 580.. same price.

Only good thing about 580's is the 3GB VRAM for multiple screens, nothing else ;/


Umm, maybe I'm confused.

He said that TWO 6950s will equal TWO 580s.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


You could get two 6950s for the same price and get the same performance as two 580s. Why are you getting CL9


You must be high!


----------



## Hawk777th

Having to use you Origin name is a major letdown! I use and have used another name for my BF soldiers since 1942. Now Im stuck with a stupid Origin name hope they change that later.









I wish they would make that persona change work. It seems it doesnt do anything since the EA and Origin acct are separate now.


----------



## Eagle1337

Your origin name will be your soldier name on bf3 (now who s going to ask on this page)

No computer or, internet access on the 27-29th+









Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This










edit: I was wrong.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


No. You will get a chance to make a soldier name. During the alpha you couldn't. They confirm this somewhere.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Where do you people keep pulling this from?

Your BF3 soldier name will be your default Origin ID. You can only live chat to request for it to be changed. You can only have one soldier on BF3, this has long been confirmed.

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status...04268255191041

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Daniel Matros, Global Battlefield Community Manager at DICE*

@Yellow_Coyote your name is linked to your origin persona


And hey wait a minute... didn't DICE say that the beta is totally ready to go, and they were just waiting for Sony and Microsoft? I don't get it. Why not just start it NOW then since they've approved?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Maybe because of 3x U2410 IPS 6048x1200.

Just a hunch.


Yeah, two 580's can run that with no problem... a third just for a little leeway and giggles.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*,
Umm, maybe I'm confused.

He said that TWO 6950s will equal TWO 580s.


layman's terms... Overclock them enough and you can get almost the same performance of two stock 580's.


----------



## RushMore1205

wow 29 needs to be tomorow asap

wonder what my 470 sli is going to do

want to run in surround


----------



## Hawk777th

On the line with Origin to change my name lol! Ill tell you how it goes.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


*Where do you people keep pulling this from?*

Your BF3 soldier name will be your default Origin ID. You can only live chat to request for it to be changed. You can only have one soldier on BF3, this has long been confirmed.

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status...04268255191041

And hey wait a minute... didn't DICE say that the beta is totally ready to go, and they were just waiting for Sony and Microsoft? I don't get it. Why not just start it NOW then since they've approved?











From the UK forums for bf3, after digging a little i see now that source was not rep. Sorry i apologize. Will edit my post.


----------



## Hawk777th

Well they were going to do it then said it was taken by someone else... I wonder if its because I have used it on alot of EA stuff before. Cant even find it being used with a search either ugh!


----------



## BLACKGHOST

sooo excited for tis game


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Wow, hate noobs like you who jihad. You probably bunny hop all over the place too and CG at close range. At least try to play Battlefield tactically.


That it a tactical strategy that is used irl! Plus I usually just out just before hitting the C4, enough to be away from the blast, most of the time.

Its an easy strategy to counter, all you have to do it shoot the front of the ATV once and it blows!

Maybe its just that I'm middle eastern and it feels "natural" to me...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


It's not. They added good kickback to guns, especially LMG. You have to be careful with your fire or you are going to miss a lot of hits.

*Plus, they took out mounted machine guns. So... yeah.*

It's my favorite class next to engineer.


Yeah, they took out the mounted MG's...

But Support is now able to mount their machine guns onto ledges, and window sills, wherever they need to.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm not really sad to see the mounted machine guns go to be honest.


----------



## hp.

Jacob:
The EA ID is permanent and cannot be changed. However the Soldier name being the same as the EA ID has not yet been confirmed.

you:
so i should wait you mean to say ?

Jacob:
Yes it may not be your soldier name. Additionally, we hope to add the function for you to change your EA ID yourself in the future, but we don't have a timeframe for that.

live chat guy said when i asked him to change my soilder name.


----------



## Blackops_2

Funny i try to create a new account, it says Blackops_2 is taken. Yet i try to add Blackops_2 to see if i can find it, and no results come up.


----------



## Hawk777th

The person I got was happy to change it. Try someone else.


----------



## hp.

lol other guy said its no more available (changing name) it was available at one time of point.

anyway i'll wait game releases


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Yeah, they took out the mounted MG's...

But Support is now able to mount their machine guns onto ledges, and window sills, wherever they need to.


That's what makes up for no mounted MG's

Anywho, 4 more days. I can taste it... again.


----------



## theturbofd

Shouldn't the OP make a list of origin usernames since the beta is 4 days away?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Shouldn't the OP make a list of origin usernames since the beta is 4 days away?


I already made one. It's in my sig.


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone else still holding out for the best deal!? I'd like to see a Dirt3 package for $49.99 on Steam...yeah!


----------



## Blackops_2

That would be awesome if BF3 was on steam. Now that you've brought that up i wish it was on steam







lol. Just like all my games together. I'm ready for beta to see how i like all this stuff. I wont be able to get as much playing time in as i wanted, got test in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5outh*


I'm building a PC for this shiz.

The rig's specs will be as follows:

GA-Z68XP-UD3H
Core i7 2600k
2x MSI GTX 560 Ti Hawk
16GB Corsair Vengeance (1600MHz CL9)
AX850
650D
H100

...hopefully there aren't any SLi problems but I wouldn't really expect them to screw this up. If there are I'ma be sad since I can't afford a 580










Using all 4 ram slots can affect your OC as it puts strain on the IMC.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I wont be able to get as much playing time in as i wanted, got test in the upcoming weeks.


Well, let me make you feel better then! I just shipped my 560 off for RMA this week, lol!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This one works lol http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/

This one doesn't http://battlelog.battlefield.com/

lololo

Now gief access ;(?


lol, went to that page, wrote ID and pw, look what i got
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?reason=soon
trolls


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*


Since when do xfire 6950s=sli 580s?


6950s unlock to 6970s. The only difference is slightly slower default clock speed and slightly less default shaders.










One 6970 vs one 580 = the 580 wins hands down.
It's only when you start to 2/3/4-way that you see the almost perfect scaling of the 6000 series for half the price compared to Nvidia's(who bought 3Dfx's SLI oddly enough) poorer scaling. The performance lead that they had in single GPU mode is now diminished. You can get pretty good scaling on Fermi in some games if you're overclocked to 5Ghz+ with all x16 lanes like CallSignVega's build and comparing the [H] review with their 920 @ 3.6 to a 2600K @ 4.8 where Fermi improved dramatically.

You'll be fine with 2 6950s for BF3.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


*snip*


Cmon mate...

This isn't the place for benching pics, there are plenty of articles on this subject, provide one simple link and be done with it.

Seriously OT.

*Edit:* that is also at triple-wide resolution, my theory is that AMD VRAM speed is very high, and that is an advantage when it comes to AA at that extreme resolution.

Among other things which I refuse to bring up here as it's a BF3 thread, not an ATI/AMD vs NVidia thread.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


that is also at triple-wide resolution, *my theory* is that AMD VRAM speed is very high, and that is an advantage when it comes to AA at that extreme resolution.


1600P has the same results. They're almost identical in performance while one costs half as much.










You'll be able to play BF3 on Ultra with 2 6950s just as you will with 2 580s. Just decide if you're willing to pay twice as much so you can get PhysX(which BF3 doesn't use).


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


And hey wait a minute... didn't DICE say that the beta is totally ready to go, and they were just waiting for Sony and Microsoft? I don't get it. Why not just start it NOW then since they've approved?










It's called marketing. Make people wait for 9 looong days, but with the possibility to make it 7 if you buy it now. 
Profit.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


It's called marketing. Make people wait for 9 looong days, but with the possibility to make it 7 if you buy it now. 
Profit.


exactly, imagine the number of pre-orders that are pouring in right now for people trying to get in the beta. marketing at its finest.


----------



## kcuestag

DICE we would be recieving emails for the early beta within Friday, which is today, and I still haven't got any email from them. Did any of you get any email about it?


----------



## BLACKGHOST

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


DICE we would be recieving emails for the early beta within Friday, which is today, and I still haven't got any email from them. Did any of you get any email about it?


its thursday in the US atm, when it is friday there we will get the invites.


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


It's called marketing. Make people wait for 9 looong days, but with the possibility to make it 7 if you buy it now. 
Profit.


It's a double edge sword though too. When companies do stuff like this, they make us, the consumer, research about it so much that we hype our selves up to the point of a delusional state and this that this game is going to be the best EVA!!! True, it probably is, but because we did this, our initial reactions after we get over the, "YAY! IM PLAYING BF3!!1!!11 RAWR!!!" stage, the harsh reality and let down of all the crap that didn't make it into the game, bugs and glitches, and other crap sets in.

GG!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Here's to hoping we get the keys today! How awesome would it be to be able to at least download the files before Tuesday so that way we don't have to dl at 60KBps? That way, when DICE flips the switch we could just go on and start the sleepless months!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Give it a couple hours. The BF3 beta announcement was around 8 PST I think.


----------



## SightUp

I am confused. Where did it state that the game was being released today? Or is that my confusion? They are just handing out the keys today? What's happening today?


----------



## BLACKGHOST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15036042*
> I am confused. Where did it state that the game was being released today? Or is that my confusion? They are just handing out the keys today? What's happening today?


they are handing out keys so we can pre load the beta before it comes out


----------



## SightUp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLACKGHOST*


they are handing out keys so we can pre load the beta before it comes out


But, that is only if we preordered through Origin? And not a retail outlet?


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15035945*
> It's a double edge sword though too. When companies do stuff like this, they make us, the consumer, research and about it so much that we hype our selves up to the point of a delusional state and this that this game is going to be the best EVA!!! True, it probably is, but because we did this, our initial reactions after we get over the, "YAY! IM PLAYING BF3!!1!!11 RAWR!!!" stage, the harsh reality and let down of all the crap that didn't make it into the game, bugs and glitches, and other crap sets in.
> 
> GG!


Yea well true, I've learn not to expect too much from this kind of things not to get disappointed (definitely figured it out when DNF came out). But DICE has been making us drool about BF3 since long ago, not just this last week :/


----------



## BLACKGHOST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp;15036096*
> But, that is only if we preordered through Origin? And not a retail outlet?


people who pre ordered through origin or have moh le will get it earlier


----------



## b.walker36

Why did i think you don't get a key if you pre-ordered through origin. I thought it just unlocked in your client. I guess I'm crazy.


----------



## superhead91

I'm going to be out of town on the 29th







...


----------



## nepas

Looks like we can make more than one soldier after all.










as you can see at the bottom,there is placeholder text visible,so it looks like they are trying to get the multiple soldier thing working.


----------



## hp.

i think they are working on it. before i was getting its not ready error , now m getting ur account not allowed to login. maybe they opened for few users(staff or something) not public atm

http://battlelog.battlefield.com


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15036502*
> Looks like we can make more than one soldier after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see at the bottom,there is placeholder text visible,so it looks like they are trying to get the multiple soldier thing working.


Sweet!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15036502*
> Looks like we can make more than one soldier after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see at the bottom,there is placeholder text visible,so it looks like they are trying to get the multiple soldier thing working.


Thank God. You know, it does kind of bother me that we are probably quite a complaining bunch to DICE, lol. Any little thing that we feel is missing or should be in we cry about until they put it in.







IMO though, there was no reason to leave this out from the beginning; quite a stupid idea to lock your in-game name to be the same as your default Origin name and be limited to only one soldier.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Seriously! I have 2 different Origin accts. At the time, EADM wouldn't let you change the email address associated with your EADM account so I created a new account to have on my more frequented email address. It would really suck not to be able to use my handle due to the fact it's associated to with my other EADM/Origin account.


----------



## T3beatz

I figured they would limit you to one soldier so that Mature guys wouldn't wonder over into noob servers and dominate... we know it happens.


----------



## j2thearrin

Ive begun to ignore most of the unproven stuff on this thread. So many people said you only get one soldier and i never saw proof. maybe i missed the page but still... so many people also said we get caspian border as beta with no proof. i tried not to get my hopes up about flying jets in beta but how CANT you with a game this good. you just wanna play it now! anyways, october 25th couldnt come sooner


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15036966*
> Thank God. You know, it does kind of bother me that we are probably quite a complaining bunch to DICE, lol. Any little thing that we feel is missing or should be in we cry about until they put it in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO though, there was no reason to leave this out from the beginning; quite a stupid idea to lock your in-game name to be the same as your default Origin name and be limited to only one soldier.


The PC gaming community demands perfection because the PC gaming community *IS* perfection.


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15036544*
> i think they are working on it. before i was getting its not ready error , now m getting ur account not allowed to login. maybe they opened for few users(staff or something) not public atm
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com












Looks like it...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15037191*
> Ive begun to ignore most of the unproven stuff on this thread. So many people said you only get one soldier and i never saw proof. maybe i missed the page but still... so many people also said we get caspian border as beta with no proof. i tried not to get my hopes up about flying jets in beta but how CANT you with a game this good. you just wanna play it now! anyways, october 25th couldnt come sooner


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041

The screenshot posted a few posts ago implies that we in fact will be able to have multiple soldiers with different names, it seems DICE has been trying to make it happen.

Caspian Border beta - it was officially announced, but they changed their mind and made it Metro because they've changed it a lot since the Alpha. Caspian Border is apparently well balanced and they're more worried about receiving feedback on Metro's balance.


----------



## BLACKGHOST

https://www.playfire.com/bf3-vs-mw3/69371ecbc659ea26

chance to win a copy of bf3 or mw3


----------



## Amhro

^ref link :d


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15037426*
> https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
> 
> The screenshot posted a few posts ago implies that we in fact will be able to have multiple soldiers with different names, it seems DICE has been trying to make it happen.


Doesn't the link you posted exclude the possibility to have multiple soldiers, hence proving our nickname will be our Origin's?


----------



## olliiee

Guess what boys and girls:

Johan Andersson
@zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.

Thats one of the lead programmers for BF3 I'm pretty sure, something like that, he's the one Daniel Matros has been telling everyone to harass about system requirements.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15037426*
> https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/statuses/99404268255191041
> 
> The screenshot posted a few posts ago implies that we in fact will be able to have multiple soldiers with different names, it seems DICE has been trying to make it happen.
> 
> Caspian Border beta - it was officially announced, but they changed their mind and made it Metro because they've changed it a lot since the Alpha. Caspian Border is apparently well balanced and they're more worried about receiving feedback on Metro's balance.


Well they didn't actually say it would be Caspian Border - they just said it would be different and it would have jets, so most people of course assumed it would be Caspian, as that was what they had demoed before. It's too bad, but I still really liked OM and can't wait to play it again, particularly with its changes.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigLisy;15037499*
> Doesn't the link you posted exclude the possibility to have multiple soldiers, hence proving our nickname will be our Origin's?


No, because the post from a few posts ago is an UPDATE, where DICE apparently decided to add in the ability for multiple soldiers. Thank God. http://h2.abload.de/img/soldierxl7n.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15037544*
> Guess what boys and girls:
> 
> Johan Andersson
> @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.
> 
> Thats one of the lead programmers for BF3 I'm pretty sure, something like that, he's the one Daniel Matros has been telling everyone to harass about system requirements.


AWESOME!!! I thought it would be that way.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15037544*
> Guess what boys and girls:
> 
> Johan Andersson
> @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.
> 
> Thats one of the lead programmers for BF3 I'm pretty sure, something like that, he's the one Daniel Matros has been telling everyone to harass about system requirements.


Well, I guess some people will be more optimistic about there systems...


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15037613*
> 
> AWESOME!!! I thought it would be that way.


Crazy huh I'm not holding my breathe though. Their doing a blog post soon they say about the system requirements. This would be amazing new if true though


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15037613*
> No, because the post from a few posts ago is an UPDATE, where DICE apparently decided to add in the ability for multiple soldiers.


Aha, didn't notice it was from 5th of August, thought it was recent.
Awesome then


----------



## Fallendreams

repi: @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.

Original Tweet: http://twitter.com/repi/status/117250670511407105

Sent via TweetDeck (www.tweetdeck.com)

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow thats sweet that a 560Ti will run it on high.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15037653*
> repi: @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.
> 
> Original Tweet: http://twitter.com/repi/status/117250670511407105
> 
> Sent via TweetDeck (www.tweetdeck.com)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Beat ya


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15028190*
> Wow, hate noobs like you who jihad. You probably bunny hop all over the place too and CG at close range. At least try to play Battlefield tactically.


No bunny hopping for me. There is nothing more satisfying for me in BFBC2 than to slap some C4 on an ATV, careen it into a tank, and destroy those within. The only problem I have is when C4 bugs and won't detonate


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15037653*
> repi: @zh1nt0 @Lezziter that is wrong, the recommended settings are for High.
> 
> Original Tweet: http://twitter.com/repi/status/117250670511407105
> 
> Sent via TweetDeck (www.tweetdeck.com)
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Yes, he was responding to someone that asked about the legitimacy of this article:

Battlefield 3 recommended system only for the "medium settings"

So, a 560Ti will run high settings and my 570 should handle BF3 like a dream!


----------



## Hawk777th

If a 560 can drive it on high the 2x580s must me for 2500X 32AA Ultra.


----------



## Lhino

Yay, that means I should be able to max it. Thankyou!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15037722*
> Yes, he was responding to someone that asked about the legitimacy of this article:
> 
> Battlefield 3 recommended system only for the "medium settings"
> 
> So, a 560Ti will run high settings and my 570 should handle BF3 like a dream!


Lets hope so.

I'm anxious to find out whether BF3 benefits from HT or not. I can run 4.2 without HT but only 4ghz with HT on.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15037899*
> Lets hope so.
> 
> I'm anxious to find out whether BF3 benefits from HT or not. I can run 4.2 without HT but only 4ghz with HT on.


It does indeed (i think). I can't give you proof but I have definitely read that it does.


----------



## ACM

If a 560Ti can do high then my crossfire 6870s should do great fps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15037899*
> Lets hope so.
> 
> I'm anxious to find out whether BF3 benefits from HT or not. I can run 4.2 without HT but only 4ghz with HT on.


BC2 doesn't make use of HT. With HT off it performs better, but only SLIGHTLY better, maybe 5fps at absolute best. HT support should be of no concern to us.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So we're getting a new BF3 trailer on the 26th, here's the teaser for it:

http://youtu.be/FEiyQCscbMo


----------



## Ishinomori

Guys, like have been saying many times in the past...

The boundary of the definition of "MAX" has been push to the extremes with With triple wide gaming resolution and that of 2560x1600/1440 monitors...

Possibly, 2x 580's will be all you would need for 5760x1080, which would be a dream as is would be similiar to BC2, and that would mean that my 560Ri's should play BF3 fairly comfortably at 6060x1080!

Excited!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15038174*
> So we're getting a new BF3 trailer on the 26th, here's the teaser for it:
> 
> http://youtu.be/FEiyQCscbMo


What is this ******ed rap music doing on an official BF3 trailer??? They just jumped the shark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15037710*
> No bunny hopping for me. There is nothing more satisfying for me in BFBC2 than to slap some C4 on an ATV, careen it into a tank, and destroy those within. The only problem I have is when C4 bugs and won't detonate


Try hoping out and c4 chucking instead. Suicide tactics is just wrong. Just like RPGing the guy 2 feet in front of you.


----------



## Frosty288

Marketing wins. Pre-Ordered for early Beta.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15038362*
> Try hoping out and c4 chucking instead. Suicide tactics is just wrong. Just like RPGing the guy 2 feet in front of you.


It's not suicide. I jump out of the car, detonate it, and get to shotty-blastin' the survivors... And I live. There is method to the madness - When it works, it's a blast. (Pun)


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

The @repi guy is the engine developer. I think this Zhinto guy is a derp, making people buy moar gpu's


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

In a few days we shall see how this game trully runs on our setups.


----------



## nepas

Look what is there instead of K/D

WIN!









All the COD K/D nuts are gonna be upset!


----------



## b.walker36

i like that layout. I want to look at my own though


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Yea that page layout does look awesome


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15038026*
> BC2 doesn't make use of HT. With HT off it performs better, but only SLIGHTLY better, maybe 5fps at absolute best. HT support should be of no concern to us.


Buried somewhere in this thread there is some evidence that BF3 will take full advantage of HT. That's what leads me to wonder whether it will actually make a difference or not with HT on/off. Regardless, I just hope it runs good on my setup.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm sure this is pure marketing, and a GTX560 SLI or HD6870 CF and above should max out this game at Ultra at 60fps.

I doubt we really need 2x 6970's or 580's to do it...


----------



## DBEAU

I'm just so scared of SLI because of past experience and horror stories that I'm not sure I even want to grab another 570 even though that would be my best upgrade path.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15038988*
> Buried somewhere in this thread there is some evidence that BF3 will take full advantage of HT. That's what leads me to wonder whether it will actually make a difference or not with HT on/off. Regardless, I just hope it runs good on my setup.


Applications that utilize HT don't come NEAR the gains of overclocking.

HT hurts overclocking dramatically.

That's why I still say i5-2500k > i7-2600k because the i7 takes more voltage to OC = hotter.

Overlocking > HT


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15038990*
> I'm sure this is pure marketing, and a GTX560 SLI or HD6870 CF and above should max out this game at Ultra at 60fps.
> 
> I doubt we really need 2x 6970's or 580's to do it...


I think you are right as well. I think they strategically left out the resolution they were talking about so that people get into a frenzy and create buzz. Sli 580's/6970's are probably needed for eyefinity or surround but not at single monitor resolutions.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15038990*
> I'm sure this is pure marketing, and a GTX560 SLI or HD6870 CF and above should max out this game at Ultra at 60fps.
> 
> I doubt we really need 2x 6970's or 580's to do it...


wouldnt be the first time. Looks at Dirt 3's requirements... lol


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15038990*
> I'm sure this is pure marketing, and a GTX560 SLI or HD6870 CF and above should max out this game at Ultra at 60fps.
> 
> I doubt we really need 2x 6970's or 580's to do it...


agreed, but at high.

ultra MIGHT need the 580s.


----------



## DBEAU

Believe me, I know the benefits of turning HT off and overclocking, check my sig. I wouldn't necessarily say, outside of cost, that the i5 is better than the i7 though. You can turn off HT. I imagine that i7's with HT off may overclock better than i5's.

Also, while almost every game I tested performed better with HT off. 3dmark11 performed better with HT on. This leads me to believe that if a game is properly optimized for HT than it will be beneficial.


----------



## Eagle1337

So anyone figure out the soldier name yet? Keep hearing one soldier origin name or multiple soldiers...

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;15039121*
> So anyone figure out the soldier name yet? Keep hearing one soldier origin name or multiple soldiers...


More than one soldier per Battlelog Account possible










Source


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15039136*
> More than one soldier per Battlelog Account possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source


arg...... I won't have net during beta someone s going to take my name
Edit: also learned more about the word filter..
Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15039060*
> Applications that utilize HT don't come NEAR the gains of overclocking.
> 
> HT hurts overclocking dramatically.
> 
> That's why I still say i5-2500k > i7-2600k because the i7 takes more voltage to OC = hotter.
> 
> Overlocking > HT
> 
> chart.jpg


People usually buy 2600Ks because they tend to be of higher quality yielding higher OCs. Not all 2500Ks can hit 5Ghz but most 2600Ks seem to. HT on/off depends on the thread count. Cinebench sees around 25% extra scoring with HT on only because it can use all 8 threads efficiently. You can usually OC a little bit higher if you disable HT. If you play BC2 and start recording at the same time, you're going to want HT on.

The Alpha had low > med > high. I didn't see any ultra setting. High should be max.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15039213*
> People usually buy 2600Ks because they tend to be of higher quality yielding higher OCs. Not all 2500Ks can hit 5Ghz but most 2600Ks seem to. HT on/off depends on the thread count. Cinebench sees around 25% extra scoring with HT on only because it can use all 8 threads efficiently. You can usually OC a little bit higher if you disable HT. If you play BC2 and start recording at the same time, you're going to want HT on.
> 
> The Alpha had low > med > high. I didn't see any ultra setting. High should be max.


Alpha didn't change anything really, those settings didn't effect 90% of what makes "low medium high. Textures didn't even change heh.

Pointless to judge anything off alpha just for the fact that it was DX 9 only


----------



## hp.

Now should i disable HT or Not for this game....you guys confused me....

Or i should wait and run the game in both ON/OFF and see the difference ?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15039334*
> Alpha didn't change anything really, those settings didn't effect 90% of what makes "low medium high. Textures didn't even change heh.
> 
> Pointless to judge anything off alpha just for the fact that it was DX 9 only


No it wasn't. Were you using a DX9 only card? I was running DX11.
You could also change the individual config file settings with a hex editor.


----------



## knoxy_14

when i go to log into battlelog says your account is not allowed to login


----------



## Finny

A to the ht discussion. Please see my write up in sig.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15039213*
> The Alpha had low > med > high. I didn't see any ultra setting. High should be max.


I remember reading on DICE Twitter posts that the Alpha was running on the lowest visual settings regardless of your chosen setting, and it lacking the ultra option doesn't at all imply that there won't be an ultra setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15039334*
> Alpha didn't change anything really, those settings didn't effect 90% of what makes "low medium high. Textures didn't even change heh.
> 
> Pointless to judge anything off alpha just for the fact that it was DX 9 only


BF3 doesn't even support DX9, it is built purely on DX11 which is backwards compatible with DX10 cards. That's why XP won't run BF3. The Alpha was running on 11 bruh.

http://www.windows7news.com/2011/01/09/battlefield-3-game-support-dx9-windows-xp/


----------



## Eagle1337

Here's a, totally stupid question but can I, get a friend to make a soldier name on his account then delete it when I go to make mine and get my name?

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;15039655*
> Here's a, totally stupid question but can I, get a friend to make a soldier name on his account then delete it when I go to make mine and get my name?
> 
> Yes I'm on a phone.


I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15039721*
> I wouldn't take the chance.


curses... How am I to get v my name then?
Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;15039754*
> curses... How am I to get v my name then?
> Yes I'm on a phone.


Why not just go over to your friends house and do it there? (or are you out of town)


----------



## nepas

Get your friend to sign in with your account and select a name.


----------



## Eagle1337

I wont be anywhere near him during beta time due top schooling.

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Lune

Jeez this is so terrible.. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15039926*
> Jeez this is so terrible.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo&feature=player_embedded


I threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I really can not see a pair of 6850s, 6870s;gtx 460s, gtx560(Ti) not being able to run BF3 at 1080p on ultra at least at >30 FPS. Provided nV is on top of their game with driver updates for nV users; especially those with SLI configurations. I know AMD's drivers will be fully optimized by the 27th; if they aren't already. AMD has had profiles and patches for BF3 included with every CCC releases and CAP releases since 11.6.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


I really can not see a pair of 6850s, 6870s;gtx 460s, gtx560(Ti) not being able to run BF3 at 1080p on ultra at least at >30 FPS. Provided nV is on top of their game with driver updates for nV users; especially those with SLI configurations. I know AMD's drivers will be fully optimized by the 27th; if they aren't already.


They will run it with decent frames.. it's all advertisement and making you spend your hard earned moneyz on new parts... you won't need 2x 580 to max this T_T


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Jeez this is so terrible.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQ...layer_embedded


Even though I don't listen to rap actively, I enjoy Jay-Z. I don't think it is that bad. Although, the song is wrong, I'll have 99 problems and a ***** will be one as I spend every evening on BF3


----------



## Lune

It just doesn't fit BF3


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lune*   Jeez this is so terrible.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQ...layer_embedded  
   
 You Tube


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They will run it with decent frames.. it's all advertisement and making you spend your hard earned moneyz on new parts... you won't need 2x 580 to max this T_T


My thoughts exactly, Lune. To me it's more so a marketing ploy to make BF3 seem larger than life. I know it's going to be an epic game and I think it will rival crysis 2 dx11 hq pack graphically but I don't think it will be much more demanding than Crysis 2.


----------



## calavera

The Jay-Z trailer was pretty cool, I dunno why people are bashing on it.


----------



## slickwilly

I think the BF3 will do well aspecialy with the X-box crowd

Don't think it will gather much praise with the BF2 loyalists

I played the Alpha test, that is all I can say

sent from my EVO shift


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

You Tube


----------



## modinn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks


I literally LOL'ed out of my chair when I saw this.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Fixed it:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Fixed it: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IcPBgXZVOas


This is what they should've released.


----------



## hydropwnics

lune lets do some gaming


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


lune lets do some gaming


I'm watching movies right now







we can do some later if you want, reinstalling most of the games too.


----------



## Blackops_2

Wonder how older DX10/10.1 cards will handle it? Any news on that side of things? My brother is going to be playing on my back up rig (Q9550/HD4890/4gbDDR2800)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Wonder how older DX10/10.1 cards will handle it? Any news on that side of things? My brother is going to be playing on my back up rig (Q9550/HD4890/4gbDDR2800)


4890 is a hella powerful card. Especially when you take into account it's only DX10.1. He should be able to play at medium to high at 720p with no issue.

Which reminds me, if this is a DX11 game and backwards compatible with DX10, how are DX9 GPUs in consoles going to play it?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


The Jay-Z trailer was pretty cool, I dunno why people are bashing on it.


I like it to... If you were in the service you would understand... 99 problems but a ***** aint one!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


If a 560Ti can do high then my crossfire 6870s should do great fps.


Ditto...







I was never scared in the first place...


----------



## T3beatz

double post...


----------



## Hawk777th

Because the PC version is unique to the PC. The consoles are a totally different build with dx9.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


4890 is a hella powerful card. Especially when you take into account it's only DX10.1. He should be able to play at medium to high at 720p with no issue.

Which reminds me, if this is a DX11 game and backwards compatible with DX10, how are DX9 GPUs in consoles going to play it?


He'll be playing a little above 720p @ 1400x1050. It's a 20" sq. Acer i used to game on until i got my 23" Asus. We'll see i guess when beta hits.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...43281641295872

Those are some good news for AMD GPU owners indeed.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*










https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...43281641295872

Those are some good news for AMD GPU owners indeed.










WOOOOHOOOOO!!! Good find Kev0!!!


----------



## joarangoe

Nice having fresh drivers ready for BF3


----------



## downlinx

Battlelog site is up.

cant log in until 27th or 29th but the site is up guys


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


Battlelog site is up.

cant log in until 27th or 29th but the site is up guys


Welcome to 5 days ago


----------



## BillOhio

My Account is not allowed to log in? Is this only for those who have preordered?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


My Account is not allowed to log in? Is this only for those who have preordered?


you will be able to on 29th... 27th if you have preordered


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


you will be able to on 29th... 27th if you have preordered


Nice, Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks


HAHAHAHAHAHA LOL that was GREAT!!!


----------



## lp75220

This may be stupid. Does anyone know of a promo code so i can get a discount on pre ordering this?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lp75220*


This may be stupid. Does anyone know of a promo code so i can get a discount on pre ordering this?


I haven't tried this myself but a lot of people have had success to get 25% off:

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...de-25-off.html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*


I haven't tried this myself but a lot of people have had success to get 25% off:

http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...de-25-off.html


You can't... 25% off is only for other EA games NOT pre ordering bf3. Believe me i tried. It won't let you.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You can't... 25% off is only for other EA games NOT pre ordering bf3. Believe me i tried. It won't let you.


Many others are using it to pre-order BF3, but like I said I never tried it so I can't say for sure.


----------



## dteg

sooo, been awhile since ive been in here and im honestly not going to read through the last 25 pages of stuff i've missed right now.. anyone got a summary


----------



## gh05t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You can't... 25% off is only for other EA games NOT pre ordering bf3. Believe me i tried. It won't let you.


The 25% worked for me. I did it last month though so maybe they stopped it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You can't... 25% off is only for other EA games NOT pre ordering bf3. Believe me i tried. It won't let you.


Incorrect. The brithday code DOES work. I used it myself last week on the 15th. You're referring to the OTHER code that was given via EA Gun Club.


----------



## staryoshi

The birthday code works for BF3 pre-orders. The Gun Club code does not, as Pyros has said


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


sooo, been awhile since ive been in here and im honestly not going to read through the last 25 pages of stuff i've missed right now.. anyone got a summary










You missed one terrible trailer with Jay-Z. Do yourself a favor and don't watch it







welcome back


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You missed one terrible trailer with Jay-Z. Do yourself a favor and don't watch it







welcome back


Personally since they chose rap for this, I wish they would have chosen Tek-9.


----------



## dteg

ahh yes, BF3 on FB posted that, but i decided against watching it.. 
i've got my sig rig up and running so i've just been enjoying games in proper quality. i never knew BC2 looked so good lmao...anyways i'm still tinkering about with it but i ought to be done soon


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


ahh yes, BF3 on FB posted that, but i decided against watching it.. 
i've got my sig rig up and running so i've just been enjoying games in proper quality. i never knew BC2 looked so good lmao...anyways i'm still tinkering about with it but i ought to be done soon










Cool man glad you got your rig done, and just in time none the less.


----------



## Clawbog

Soldiers have over 9000 problems, but a b*tch ain't one.

they should have spent more time into the production of the trailer.


----------



## T3beatz

^ I agree... the song is cool in my book, but the trailer could have been put together a tad better.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Well their goes the female audience for BF3 lol.... I am kidding by the way.... well maybe.


----------



## glycerin256

I liked the teaser, so you all can shove your opinion back up your butts.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15046161*
> I liked the teaser, so you all can shove your opinion back up your butts.


Lmao it wasn't bad to me either wasn't wild about the rap part as it just didn't pertain to BF3 but.. the rock music in the background of Jay-Z's "99 problems" mixed pretty good IMO.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15045502*
> sooo, been awhile since ive been in here and im honestly not going to read through the last 25 pages of stuff i've missed right now.. anyone got a summary


tl:dr version - beta next week, battlelog is up, sept 26th new trailer


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15046762*
> tl:dr version - beta next week, battlelog is up, sept 26th new trailer


already knew about the last 3, i haven't been gone THAT long







but thanks anyways whats tl:dr 0.o


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15046161*
> I liked the teaser, so you all can shove your opinion back up your butts.


Don't make me scoop your... n/m.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15045502*
> sooo, been awhile since ive been in here and im honestly not going to read through the last 25 pages of stuff i've missed right now.. anyone got a summary


You should change posts per page to 100 then it's really easy to read threads like these.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## Jodiuh

My rma is scheduled to be delivered on the 27th lol. Still waiting on my bday coupon tho! (Actually born in Sept)


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, my friend is having a problem with Origin. He installed the new patch and now it is telling him to exit EA installer proxy and will not start. What is that and how can he get it to work again?

EDIT: Fixed, reinstalling always works lol.


----------



## Ishinomori

Wheres the new teaser for the new vid coming out on the 26th?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15046839*
> already knew about the last 3, i haven't been gone THAT long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but thanks anyways whats tl:dr 0.o


too long, didnt read









edit: @up [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo[/ame]


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...a teaser for a trailer with an Illuminati headliner rapping. I'm surprised that didn't cost me anything.


----------



## kcuestag

It's Saturday already and I still didn't recieve my email regarding the early BETA.

Did any of you get any email from EA/DICE?


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15047679*
> It's Saturday already and I still didn't recieve my email regarding the early BETA.
> 
> Did any of you get any email from EA/DICE?


Nope,monday me thinks


----------



## fatmario

I didn't receive any email for for beta either but I though you get access to beta automatically if your preorder battlefield 3 through origin right?


----------



## mtbiker033

no emails here yet, origin pre-order


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15047245*
> too long, didnt read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: @up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEiyQCscbMo


That can't be official!

Its pathetic!


----------



## olliiee

I don't hate the new trailer that much







C'mon guys


----------



## mega_option101

Just bought my system a little upgrade for this game


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mega_option101;15047977*
> Just bought my system a little upgrade for this game


And what upgrade is that? SB?


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15048270*
> And what upgrade is that? SB?


Just some more RAM









That is all my empty student pockets can afford haha


----------



## Hawk777th

No email yet.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

We probably wont see any emails till tomorrow or the 26th.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15047679*
> It's Saturday already and I still didn't recieve my email regarding the early BETA.
> 
> Did any of you get any email from EA/DICE?


I don't see a reason why we would need a key, when we have the game pre-ordered on Origin. It should just... "show up," like it does on Steam.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15045833*
> ahh yes, BF3 on FB posted that, but i decided against watching it..
> i've got my sig rig up and running so i've just been enjoying games in proper quality. i never knew BC2 looked so good lmao...anyways i'm still tinkering about with it but i ought to be done soon


I just put together my sig rig last night... I upgraded from my G72 laptop. I too had NO IDEA how good BC2 looked. So many special effects that I just never saw, lol. Oh, and 60+ FPS all the time changes how the game plays... a lot. The frostbite engine is much more smooth and predictable. My laptop could handle it on low/medium settings, but it would dip into the low 30's fairly often. This feels like a whole new game (and now BF3 is right around the corner.... of course).

Yay for new PCs!


----------



## Lune

Yeah I bet there won't be any keys and just add the game on Origin automatically


----------



## theturbofd

My GTX 580 wont be here in time for beta :[


----------



## kcuestag

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

That clearly states that we should be recieving an email within tomorrow (25th) to invite us into the Early Beta.


----------



## Lune

Lolz


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15049234*
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta
> 
> That clearly states that we should be recieving an email within tomorrow (25th) to invite us into the Early Beta.


It just says that you have to pre-order by the 25th. Not that they are going to send emails by the 25th. It does say they are going to send emails though


----------



## c0ld

Damn you BF 3 so thinking of getting another GTX 580 to SLI, I got a lightning coming in from OCN marketplace. I really wanna play with all eye candy









What do you guys think?


----------



## Lhotse

The game is extremely scale-able, 1x 580 or a 6970 will play the game and it will still look AMAZING you only need to to run Ultra with AA at full. If you just turn down AA you will save most any computer from doom.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15050387*
> Damn you BF 3 so thinking of getting another GTX 580 to SLI, I got a lightning coming in from OCN marketplace. I really wanna play with all eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Tuesday is right around the corner! Just wait. I really think a single GTX 580 will fully max everything at 1080p at 30-45 FPS. Be patient!


----------



## Lhino

I think it supports FXAA anyway, it is much less demanding than usual AA and looks pretty much the same. MSAA is still slightly better looking.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15050559*
> I think it supports FXAA anyway, it is much less demanding than usual AA and looks pretty much the same. MSAA is still slightly better looking.


But will be IMPOSSIBLE to tell in game, only in screen shots you can really tell.


----------



## Higgins




----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15050548*
> Tuesday is right around the corner! Just wait. I really think a single GTX 580 will fully max everything at 1080p at 30-45 FPS. Be patient!


Yeah, I'll start out with my current GTX 570 see how it does. I'll get a GTX 580 lightning by the end of next week (STUPID PAYMENT IS NOT CLEARED YET).

I just want ultra settings with some AA (4X I am happy), I dont mind slight jaggies.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15050548*
> Tuesday is right around the corner! Just wait. I really think a single GTX 580 will fully max everything at 1080p at 30-45 FPS. Be patient!


No offense, but many of us can't stand anything below 60fps.

If I had to play at 30-45 fps I'd rather not play it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15050559*
> I think it supports FXAA anyway, it is much less demanding than usual AA and looks pretty much the same. MSAA is still slightly better looking.


It doesn't support FXAA, but MLAA from AMD.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15050874*
> No offense, but many of us can't stand anything below 60fps.
> 
> If I had to play at 30-45 fps I'd rather not play it.


Tell me about it


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15050874*
> No offense, but many of us can't stand anything below 60fps.
> 
> If I had to play at 30-45 fps I'd rather not play it.


Good thing you won't have to worry at all.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No offense, but many of us can't stand anything below 60fps.

If I had to play at 30-45 fps I'd rather not play it.


Dips in the 50's arent bad, I wouldnt mind. I dont think ill notice any stuttering.


----------



## corhen

my view on BF3 is very simple.. if its not coming to steam, im probobly wont get it.

The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corhen*


my view on BF3 is very simple.. if its not coming to steam, im probobly wont get it.

The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


But you will play it just like the people who say they wont play MW3


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corhen*


my view on BF3 is very simple.. if its not coming to steam, im probobly wont get it.

The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


Well, you'll be missing out. Have fun with that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Good thing you won't have to worry at all.










Well, I doubt I can max it out at Ultra, but I do hope I can.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *corhen*


my view on BF3 is very simple.. if its not coming to steam, im probobly wont get it.

The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


As much as I love Steam, I'd never pass on this game just because I can't buy it through Steam.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corhen*


my view on BF3 is very simple.. if its not coming to steam, im probobly wont get it.

The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


Not playing BF3 because of the launcher it comes with, really?
Let me repeat: Battlefield 3.
Battlefield 3.
It's not Steam or Origin, it's Battlefield 3.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Not playing BF3 because of the launcher it comes with, really?
Let me repeat: Battlefield 3.
Battlefield 3.
It's not Steam or Origin, it's Battlefield 3.


Let him miss out,


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


But you will play it just like the people who say they wont play MW3











People can still play BF3 in secret. They didn't have to reveal their true intentions now. Three months from now they are going to ask a question about an in game issue here, and say, "I thought you weren't buying BF3."


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corhen*


The last thing i need is ANOTHER distributor.. and EA just dosnt give me the nice thoughts that i would want from a company that deals with keeping my games on their servers.


Yep. That's my main complaint about the PC gaming industry. Too many digital distributors. Yep.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It doesn't support FXAA, but MLAA from AMD.










Is MLAA vendor-specific or would an Nvidia card be capable of running it?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Is MLAA vendor-specific or would an Nvidia card be capable of running it?


MLAA is AMD specific while FXAA is NVIDIA specific.

They are like MSAA but less stressful on the GPU itself.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No offense, but many of us can't stand anything below 60fps.

If I had to play at 30-45 fps I'd rather not play it.

It doesn't support FXAA, but MLAA from AMD.










I agree with you 100%. I can't play when it gets into the less than 40 FPS range. It drives me nuts! Ideally, I like to have my frames in the 100+ range but anything above 60 is acceptable. My point to the guy with the single GTX 580 was, wait at least until the beta releases before you drive yourself nuts with speculation. Me personally, I'd never go with a single GPU, as for me and my preference, there is no single GPU that can deliver 100% to my needs.


----------



## theturbofd

For some reason I highly doubt I'm only near minimum


----------



## Modus

apparently beta keys are being sent out.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


apparently beta keys are being sent out.


I no, has though '









Plus side it's COMING!!!1!

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## dteg

i havent gotten one either


----------



## Lhino

No key for me either.


----------



## Eagle1337

Good that means my key didn't get eaten by the spam detector

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## kcuestag

I got no email yet either.


----------



## slytown

Not till tommorow guys. Calm down.


----------



## Modus

*NVM, FAKE*

http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4065

apparently sweden currently.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It doesn't support FXAA, but MLAA from AMD.










What ?!?!?!?!?! Fxaa is include in bf3 it was in there PowerPoint they showed at gdc. Where did you get that from ? Bf3 supports all kinds of AA.

http://slideshare.net/DICEStudio/dir...-battlefield-3

^proof

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

So why are some people getting invites?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


apparently beta keys are being sent out.


I ain't worried, that's in sweden, we'll get ours tomorrow


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I doubt I can max it out at Ultra, but I do hope I can.









As much as I love Steam, I'd never pass on this game just because I can't buy it through Steam.


if you are not maxing it out, im not playing.


----------



## [email protected]

Is that all you care about? If you wanna max it, go upgrade your video card. No need to be rude to him.


----------



## dteg

i fail to see how that could possibly be rude, he said if kcuestag can't max it, then he's not going to play. how's that rude???


----------



## [email protected]

Guys.. i'm sorta baffled. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Why is it showing my CPU 2.4? My pc is overclocked. I only set my ram XML settings so i have a mild overclock. Is this a error. I even see it showing [email protected] 2.40 ghz on my windows system menu but it does show 3000mhz in other programs or such. Did i downclock my cpu? lol.

Anyways...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lame sauce. I knew i have to upgrade my video card if i wanna play Ultra. Looks like it's a good thing i'm saving money. Looks like I'm buying a GTX 580 for the first time next month


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











For some reason I highly doubt I'm only near minimum










I wouldn't listen to that recommendation









You'll find out soon enough anyways haha


----------



## Vorgier

That site is garbage.


----------



## WorldExclusive

The site limits the CPU clock to your Turbo Boost speed. That's why you don't see your OC speed.


----------



## dteg

are they any other sites that can actually look at your current system and determine whether or not you can play games?


----------



## doomlord52

Why would you need a site?

Wait for the beta, see what the general consensus is. If you've built a comp you can probably figure it out yourself.


----------



## dteg

the site can test your system against almost every game on the market, not just BF3.


----------



## djriful

*wow really... hhahahahahhaha I'm scared now...

( http://www.ripten.com/2011/09/22/85-...battlefield-3/ )*


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the site can test your system against almost every game on the market, not just BF3.


If you need to test if you can play it, you can't play it


----------



## djriful

cheer


----------



## c0ld

Why you guys consulting a website, this is ******ed gotta "OMGZ gotta get some cool validation!!!". Or what you dont know how to read to compare your spec to the recommended?


----------



## olliiee

Recommended card upgraded to 570? Wut?


----------



## djriful

I do know, and it is not accurate. Just for the fun of it.

Calm down!


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I do know, and it is not accurate. Just for the fun of it.

Calm down!










Just for the fun will be when I am playing BF3 lol


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Why you guys consulting a website, this is ******ed gotta "OMGZ gotta get some cool validation!!!". Or what you dont know how to read to compare your spec to the recommended?


How do compare gt310m?

Yes I'm on a phone.


----------



## Spct

Oh I am sooooo happy to have found this site... I can now sleep at night..


----------



## Tdawg2k10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


How do compare gt310m?

Yes I'm on a phone.


Why do you keep on posting "Yes I'm on a phone?"


----------



## theturbofd

How much different is the stock 580 to a 480?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Oh I am sooooo happy to have found this site... I can now sleep at night..










This site is so broken.. I am curious how you have 4GB VRAM with 580.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tdawg2k10*


Why do you keep on posting "Yes I'm on a phone?"










it's probably a signature, kind of like how when you send a text or an email and you can add a signature..


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


it's probably a signature, kind of like how when you send a text or an email and you can add a signature..


Its making a mockery of the people who do use phones (there are so many of them) and it automatically adds "Sent from my X using Tapatalk" etc etc

I smiled the first time I saw it, kudos.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Its making a mockery of the people who do use phones (there are so many of them) and it automatically adds "Sent from my X using Tapatalk" etc etc

I smiled the first time I saw it, kudos.



Hey I am on a phone... I don't have computer access until january.. It's be stuck with using my phone or not post, I'm still trying to come up with my next one. I did, do it as a, mockery as well as to blatently state I'm using a phone


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Hey I am on a phone... I don't have computer access until january.. It's be stuck with using my phone or not post, I'm still trying to come up with my next one.


Oh really haha I just assumed it was a joke.. Not as funny now


----------



## Spct

LoLzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sourcehttp://www.ripten.com/2011/09/22/85-...battlefield-3/


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Oh really haha I just assumed it was a joke.. Not as funny now










Read my edit, it's a, mix of both. That, being said where is battlefield news


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


LoLzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sourcehttp://www.ripten.com/2011/09/22/85-...battlefield-3/


i'd like to know who made that chart, because it seems highly unlikely steam would for a game they aren't even going to have..


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'd like to know who made that chart, because it seems highly unlikely steam would for a game they aren't even going to have..


See the quote below the story, comments section... Im ^HarryTeebag

Sort by newest first


----------



## mtbiker033

with the revive system in bf3, is it known yet if, well if a t-bag is like in BF2 where the guy is waiting for a medic (that never comes) he is forced to witness humiliation of an epic sort.

in other words, is tea bagging back in?


----------



## Spct

Deleted. tried to link a video, failed


----------



## djriful

You know what? everything is great at running maxed but my internet is terrible..

constant 230ms ping and @ 5Mbps....800Kbps... this is how ****ty sometime ISP in Canada. If I want to get 10Mbps, it costs a fortune monthly.


----------



## Modus

Not sure where in Canada your located but in Toronto We have a great ISP called Teksavvy. DSL is basically the same speed as Bell's but offer unlimited bandwidth without raping the wallet.


----------



## Blackops_2

I know alot of servers are american based, but 800kbps should be pretty good i would imagine. Thats what i'm on in college and it's leaps and bounds better than my 150kbps i get at home.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Not sure where in Canada your located but in Toronto We have a great ISP called Teksavvy. DSL is basically the same speed as Bell's but offer unlimited bandwidth without raping the wallet.


I am with TekSavvy but lately, speed and latency has been terrible these past week. I always overlook onto their forums and apparently, a lot of people are complaining. They are doing upgrades last I heard for Cable subscribers and I think this causes some side effect on ADSL subscriber as well.


----------



## labbu63

hey guys does anyone know how to install Orgin on a drive other than C its not working for me


----------



## dteg

i've got mine installed on my D: drive, during the install i just highlighted C and typed in D =/

edit: i still creates an origin games folder on C and tries to install games there, so what you have to do is go to settings and change the game/download directory


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've got mine installed on my D: drive, during the install i just highlighted C and typed in D =/

edit: i still creates an origin games folder on C and tries to install games there, so what you have to do is go to settings and change the game/download directory


Cookie for you! ;o yeah I changed mine long time ago to D


----------



## jfuze

Will a flight stick work with BF3? I bought a Thrustmaster kinda randomly without looking into it. >.>


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


Will a flight stick work with BF3? I bought a Thrustmaster kinda randomly without looking into it. >.>


Yes


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jfuze*


Will a flight stick work with BF3? I bought a Thrustmaster kinda randomly without looking into it. >.>


It should. One of the highlight of Battlefield games is the ability to use a joystick well.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Cookie for you! ;o yeah I changed mine long time ago to D










i'll take double chocolate chip please or double chocolate fudge


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This site is so broken.. I am curious how you have 4GB VRAM with 580.


That got me thinking too, i bet he photoshopped it lol.


----------



## theturbofd

Put my 480 on ebay now hopefully its bought before tuesday so I can grab my 580


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


You know what? everything is great at running maxed but my internet is terrible..

constant 230ms ping and @ 5Mbps....800Kbps... this is how ****ty sometime ISP in Canada. If I want to get 10Mbps, it costs a fortune monthly.


ha, try 190kbs tops here with Verizon DSL. Fios not available yet


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That got me thinking too, i bet he photoshopped it lol.


It says my 5670 has 2.7GB of RAM. It's not really accurate.


----------



## james8

^it's also counting the amount of system RAM that the card can access. (although the card never access system ram anyway


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i've got mine installed on my D: drive, during the install i just highlighted C and typed in D =/

edit: i still creates an origin games folder on C and tries to install games there, so what you have to do is go to settings and change the game/download directory


huh its not letting me do that for some reason


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


huh its not letting me do that for some reason










Settings, under downloaded games Press Change.


----------



## ntherblast

Are we going to see the same crappy interface used for finding servers? I prefer something smooth like what valve uses for tf2 and counter strike.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Settings, under downloaded games Press Change.


the first part isn't working, he can't get it to install on another drive

@nther server finding is done through battlelog which isn't ingame


----------



## McAlberts

i am so proud, it took an hour, but i was able to get my darned users folder off of my SSD and put it on my F3. gotta free up some space for the beta lol. that is not an easy task (for me at least), and most guides out there blow.

in other news, wheres battlefield news?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15056075*
> i am so proud, it took an hour, but i was able to get my darned users folder off of my SSD and put it on my F3. gotta free up some space for the beta lol. that is not an easy task (for me at least), and most guides out there blow.
> 
> in other news, wheres battlefield news?


really? i followed a guide about 1 day ago and it worked pretty fast...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15055554*
> Put my 480 on ebay now hopefully its bought before tuesday so I can grab my 580


What res you playing at? I thought about adding another 470 but i can't justify the addition of that much more heat. Also if what they said was true, "recommended settings are for max" or something of the sort i have a feeling my 470 will do just fine. More or less might have a couple of settings lowered to high instead of ultra. Had to do the same with tessellation features in Crysis 2 but the game still looks bloody great @ 1920x1080


----------



## james8

^they said that recommended settings is for medium.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15054892*
> You know what? everything is great at running maxed but my internet is terrible..
> 
> constant 230ms ping and @ 5Mbps....800Kbps... this is how ****ty sometime ISP in Canada. If I want to get 10Mbps, it costs a fortune monthly.


Try an independent Canadian ISP that rents lines off the big players. You get the same service (or faster) for less money.

I used to pay $67.70 a month for 5mbps/800kbps but now I pay $48.50 for 15mbps/1000kbps.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15056524*
> ^they said that recommended settings is for medium.


You should update your facts.

https://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/117250670511407105


----------



## james8

^i wouldn't call twitter messages "facts". neither was my source very credible either







we'll just have to wait till next week


----------



## djriful

This is so awesome Classic!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks[/ame]


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I just pre-ordered BF3 a while ago, won't be building a new desktop PC, gonnasee if my HD 5870m on my G73JH can handle it









my origin name : swanztyger in case someone wants to add me







!!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15057113*
> This is so awesome Classic!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOHy3naveks


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! LOLOLOLOLOL EPIC! Great post! +1


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't care if I have to run it on low without AA, I will get my 60 minimum damnit!

I really just hope they've tweaked the engine enough so the fluttery lines and crap aren't as distracting. BC2 can be incredibly ugly and annoying unless you enable 8x TSAA...unfortunately, it becomes a slideshow after that...a very pretty slideshow though.









EDIT: FYI: When I asked where my bday coupon was, they sent me a 20% off. Worth trying if you got one coming up/just past...or you're a shady bastard looking to save a buck!


----------



## insyxion

ATI Radeon 6950........ great....
i wish i bought 560ti instead of 6870


----------



## Jodiuh

But think of how much easier it'll be to slide into a nice cheap used 6870?!

I've had both and the 6870 put out A LOT less heat. So you have that too!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insyxion;15057364*
> ATI Radeon 6950........ great....
> i wish i bought 560ti instead of 6870


Why?! 6870 is a helluva card! Especially when you take into consideration your CPU & Mobo. If I were you, I'd buy another 6870 and run CrossfireX. The AMD 6xxx series graphics cards are amazing when paired together. They scale almost 100% in most games. BF3 will be one of those games that you will see 70-100% scaling easily since DICE is an AMD graphics partner.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15057422*
> Why?! 6870 is a helluva card! Especially when you take into consideration your CPU & Mobo. If I were you, I'd buy another 6870 and run CrossfireX. The AMD 6xxx series graphics cards are amazing when paired together. They scale almost 100% in most games. BF3 will be one of those games that you will see 70-100% scaling easily since DICE is an AMD graphics partner.


yea been so happy with my 6850x2 cards.
I agree they be running great in Bf3.


----------



## Jodiuh

Exactly. If I pair another 560 Ti, we'd be getting the same frames. Except I overpaid a couple hundred...and for what? INSANE driver problems over the last month? I dream "nvdlkmm has stopped responding!"

3 months ago I would have recommended a 560 Ti over 6870, but it's been such a poop stain that I'm completely miffed with the card. Either I got a bum one or they hired AMD to work on drivers.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15057443*
> yea been so happy with my 6850x2 cards.
> I agree they be running great in Bf3.


Exactly! I almost went with dual 6870's in my current rig and the only reason I went with my cards was because my local CompUSA had 2 reference 6950's in stock so I said, "GIMME! GIMME! [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]!~" Had I not been able to flash these to full-on 6970's, 6870's XF would've been it for me.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15057455*
> Exactly. If I pair another 560 Ti, we'd be getting the same frames. Except I overpaid a couple hundred...and for what? INSANE driver problems over the last month? I dream "nvdlkmm has stopped responding!"
> 
> 3 months ago I would have recommended a 560 Ti over 6870, but it's been such a poop stain that I'm completely miffed with the card. Either I got a bum one or they hired AMD to work on drivers.


::grabs nuts:: ouch! low blow!!!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15057455*
> Exactly. If I pair another 560 Ti, we'd be getting the same frames. Except I overpaid a couple hundred...and for what? INSANE driver problems over the last month? I dream "nvdlkmm has stopped responding!"
> 
> 3 months ago I would have recommended a 560 Ti over 6870, but it's been such a poop stain that I'm completely miffed with the card. Either I got a bum one or they hired AMD to work on drivers.


guess you got a dud, mine's been treating me pretty well.


----------



## sambaman009

How do you think my gtx 470 will fare? btw im buying a phenom II 840 to reduce the bottleneck


----------



## Gulbis

did anyone receive the beta key by email yet?
I have MOH Tie1, and no KEY yet


----------



## Blackops_2

Is everyone positive there will be keys issued? Seems like it'd be much easier just to "allow access" in a sense with who ever preordered on record, considering everyone has to launch through origin. But no i haven't got a key yet either and i preordered and have MOH.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

new e-mail!!!

edit: nevermind it was just newegg "shell shocker" deals lol


----------



## 95329

Should we get the BETA keys soon? If someone could enlighten me here I would be grateful







I really need to decide if I want to keep another 6950 since I have two 6950s just folding on the other rig and I'm about to sell them..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15057782*
> Should we get the BETA keys soon? If someone could enlighten me here I would be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to decide if I want to keep another 6950 since I have two 6950s just folding on the other rig and I'm about to sell them..


We aren't sure if we will get a keys or it will simply allow us to enter the BETA automatically.

But you better keep 2x 6950's if you want to get a lot more quality on this game, and performance.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15057941*
> We aren't sure if we will get a keys or it will simply allow us to enter the BETA automatically.
> 
> But you better keep 2x 6950's if you want to get a lot more quality on this game, and performance.


Well as I'm a member of OCn we all know how this is going to end


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15057471*
> ::grabs nuts:: ouch! low blow!!!


Here, have another!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep;15057548*
> guess you got a dud, mine's been treating me pretty well.


EVGA seems to think so too, the replacement's on its way with an ETA of the 27th.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambaman009;15057592*
> How do you think my gtx 470 will fare? btw im buying a phenom II 840 to reduce the bottleneck


I think you're going to be happy you have more than a gig of ram. I've seen BC2 use almost 800 MB of VRAM and I'm only at 1680 x 1050.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15057735*
> new e-mail!!!
> 
> edit: nevermind it was just newegg "shell shocker" deals lol


Oh, lol, haha @ you!


----------



## kcuestag

It looks like I won't be starting my classes until October 10th, right when the BETA ends.

This means I'll be free to play all day long from 27th Sept through 10th Oct.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15058196*
> It looks like I won't be starting my classes until October 10th, right when the BETA ends.
> 
> This means I'll be free to play all day long from 27th Sept through 10th Oct.


Jerk







My classes started in August...I have so many assignments to do this week but I know bf3 will cause me to procrastinate really hard...


----------



## mtbiker033

its going to be like the alpha it looks like, you will get an email and download the client, then log into the website on your browser it will be the same email/password that you use for origin or bfbc2 now. once you log in you are in battlelog and grab your friends and a server and then it launches the game and its on

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?reason=notallowed


----------



## 95329

Well, it seems like I'm going with a crossfire setup since I just ordered another Accelero XTREME Plus, lol







This is the first time I had a multi GPU setup, I'm anxious


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15058457*
> Jerk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My classes started in August...I have so many assignments to do this week but I know bf3 will cause me to procrastinate really hard...


still better than starting the classes on THE day of beta


----------



## Yukss

freakk.... i just woke up, and in that sadly dream i was in the game video settings adjusting everything to start playing, then pump, another dream.. I NEED THAT GAME...!

ps. me, on octuber 24, i will travel to miami on my vacations with my wife, and i will be there 14 days...


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15059134*
> freakk.... i just woke up, and in that sadly dream i was in the game video settings adjusting everything to start playing, then pump, another dream.. I NEED THAT GAME...!
> 
> ps. me, on octuber 24, i will travel to miami on my vacations with my wife, and i will be there 14 days...


If your in Miami and having BF3 withdrawals, stop by my place and get your fix!


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15058196*
> It looks like I won't be starting my classes until October 10th, right when the BETA ends.
> 
> This means I'll be free to play all day long from 27th Sept through 10th Oct.


Stop rubbing it in!!!


----------



## glycerin256

Origin has put up *different Recommended System Requirements* than were posted before by DICE. check it out below:
Quote:


> Minimum System Requirements
> 
> OS
> Windows Vista (Service Pack 1) 32-bit
> PROCESSOR
> 2 GHz Dual Core (Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or Athlon X2 2.7 GHz)
> MEMORY
> 2 GB
> HARD DRIVE
> 20 GB
> GRAPHICS CARD (AMD)
> DirectX 10.1 compatible with 512 MB RAM (ATI Radeon 3000, 4000, 5000 or 6000 series, with ATI Radeon 3870 or higher performance)
> GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA)
> DirectX 10.0 compatible with 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 or 500 series with NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT or higher performance)
> SOUND CARD
> DirectX Compatible
> KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
> DVD ROM DRIVE
> 
> Recommended System Requirements
> 
> OS
> Windows 7 64-bit
> PROCESSOR
> Quad-core CPU
> MEMORY
> 4 GB
> HARD DRIVE
> 20 GB
> GRAPHICS CARD
> DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (*NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570 or ATI Radeon 6950*)
> SOUND CARD
> DirectX Compatible
> KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
> DVD ROM DRIVE


http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15059642*
> Origin has put up *different Recommended System Requirements* than were posted before by DICE. check it out below:
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/html/pbPage.battlefield3_US_LE/OMNITURE/sourceid=EASTORE_PaidSearch_DR_battlefield_3_


Yeah I saw that a few days ago and am I'm pretty confused. I really hope that Origin's is a typo and all you need for Recommended is a GTX 560.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15058196*
> It looks like I won't be starting my classes until October 10th, right when the BETA ends.
> 
> This means I'll be free to play all day long from 27th Sept through 10th Oct.


My classes start again on the 10th, but Ill be back in the afternoon to say goodbye to the beta


----------



## falcon26

Wow you need a 570 to run the game decent :-( That really sucks. Also when is the Demo or Beta supposed to be out for us to play?


----------



## Blackops_2

Beta launches september 29th or 27th for MOH owners, Origin pre-orders. The 570 is about equal in most cases to a 480, but in a better power envelope and runs cooler. I would imagine if you have a 470+ you'll be able to run the game with most settings max, give or take a couple. Also depending on the res you play at.


----------



## falcon26

Well what about a GTX 560 Ti


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


its going to be like the alpha it looks like, you will get an email and download the client, then log into the website on your browser it will be the same email/password that you use for origin or bfbc2 now. once you log in you are in battlelog and grab your friends and a server and then it launches the game and its on

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...son=notallowed


Origin just updated for me last night; patch notes said something about adding in BF3 Beta support. The site's FAQ (here) also states you'll install through Origin. I honestly can't see them _not_ using Origin as they're highly dependent on it now, and really should be getting some testing done on that platform before the game comes out.

That being said, the battlelog could very well be accessible through that site, as they also added functionality to Origin which is supposed to allow direct logins to EA sites via Origin. I'm a little fuzzy on the exact system, but that's how I'm viewing the situation for now. And in the end, I just don't care.


----------



## Blackops_2

From benchmarks i've seen the 560 is on par if not faster than a 470 so i'd say yeah. The first report from that dev that codes for Frosbite 2.0 said recommended was a 560 right?


----------



## james8

^560Ti is; 560, not even close.

hmm so they decided to change it up to 570. looks like this is an AMD favored game eh


----------



## falcon26

Which if true is funny. Because BF2 was a Nvidia favored game...


----------



## trojan92

doesn't the 570 = 6970 instead of the 6950?


----------



## james8

^yea. and if they recommend 570 and 6950 then it's implied that performance is ~ between 570 and 6950. so in conclusion, the engine seems to like AMD better


----------



## Lhino

I went onto Origin now and clicked on the system requirements for the game to check it out. It seams to have been updated, the 560 is once again in place of the 570.


----------



## falcon26

I click on it and still get 570


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


If your in Miami and having BF3 withdrawals, stop by my place and get your fix!










thx..


----------



## theturbofd

Now it says 560Ti lol I guess no one knows


----------



## falcon26

I don't get where you guys see that. When I click on the specs from Origin it still says GTX 570


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^yea. and if they recommend 570 and 6950 then it's implied that performance is ~ between 570 and 6950. so in conclusion, the engine seems to like AMD better


I don't think they imply that, more like the amount of graphic ram is most commonly larger in amd cards, and since I believe BF3 gonna use plenty of it, amd have slight edge on it :/
Because no way a 570 performs like a 6950.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15060162*
> ^560Ti is; 560, not even close.
> 
> hmm so they decided to change it up to 570. looks like this is an AMD favored game eh


BFBC2 was an AMD favored game, and Battlefield 3 will be as well, or that's what I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15060175*
> Which if true is funny. Because BF2 was a Nvidia favored game...


Yeah, that is correct.

By the way, the GTX570 does no longer compete with the HD6970 after the 11.8 drivers, now it competes with the HD6950 instead.


----------



## Jeffie

Maybe this isn’t the right place, sorry about that then. But do you guys think you can run BF3 on a single 6950 2gb. And then on 3 screens, eyefinity ? Or do I need to get it in crossfire? Or even go for 6970?


----------



## dteg

on 3 screens for eyefinity i'd say get a 6970 xfire..


----------



## enri95

I should have gotten a 6970 instead of 570









Little performance increase over my last card (5850)
6970 has 2gb
The 3d programs are starting to use open cl (main reason i got it is cuda)

My last card 5850 was soooo nice. Great performance , low heat, low power consumption, best performance per watt. I hope the new amd cards are like that. I'll sell this and get one!


----------



## King Who Dat

Good news for me.









Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

EVGA makes a 570 with 2gb of Vram, which i would imagine would be more then enough at least at 1920x1080.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15060603*
> on 3 screens for eyefinity i'd say get a 6970 xfire..


I'd say 3. One for each monitor, especially for BF3.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Less than 48hrs guys....I wanna know if my laptop can handle it once for all...

EDIT: By the way how much is the Limited Edition pre-order right now? I got mine last night for 49.95 from the origin mexican site, thought it was 59.99


----------



## Blackops_2

I think i've run into a problem for my brother. I got him setup and all pre ordering last night, at 11:47pm central time. Email confirmation of the order says thankyou, placed order on sept. 24th..etc. I go to his account go to battlefield 3 and select show game details, and now it says "purchased Sept. 25th, 2011." So i'm thinking what the heck, guess i'm going to have to email someone.

*Edit*

Just realized you could pre-order by today and be fine.. nvm


----------



## SlackerITGuy

repi still saying the GTX 560 is the recommended card FWIW.

http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/117979230528217088


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15060818*
> repi still saying the GTX 560 is the recommended card FWIW.
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/117979230528217088


yeah , that's what it shows on my origin site too (Mexico) I hope I can run it on medium at least







!
. On a side note last night I was all hyped up so I played BC2 with the new patch and the hit reg is still horrible...(got better but it's still bad...)


----------



## dteg

i'm wondering if BF3 will be ready by the 25th, i mean they admitted the beta is later than they wanted, and it doesn't have in any of the stuff they promised us; heck they can't even decide on what system requirements, if they have this much trouble on such minute details what's gonna happen to the actual game =[


----------



## rashbeep

man i hope so. i knew when i built my rig i wasn't going to max the game but playing on medium... just feels so dirty LOL


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'm wondering if BF3 will be ready by the 25th, i mean they admitted the beta is later than they wanted, *and it doesn't have in any of the stuff they promised us*; heck they can't even decide on what system requirements, if they have this much trouble on such minute details what's gonna happen to the actual game =[


Promised us?

They never promised anything.

It was very clear that it was going to be the same as the Alpha (Operation Metro on Rush).

EDIT: And the system requirements are still the same.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15060898*
> Promised us?
> 
> They never promised anything.
> 
> It was very clear that it was going to be the same as the Alpha (Operation Metro on Rush).
> 
> EDIT: And the system requirements are still the same.


They did, I guess you don't read any of their tweets


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They did, I guess you don't read any of their tweets


I follow all those guys on twitter (repi, Christina Coffin, locust9, Demize99 and zh1nt0).

They didn't promised anything other than:

- It was going to be in September
- It was going to be Multi Platform (which was a sign from very early on that it wasn't going to be 64 player/Conquest).


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


man i hope so. i knew when i built my rig i wasn't going to max the game but playing on medium... just feels so dirty LOL


i'd rather play on medium settings of the best looking game than play on ultra settings of the worst looking game. you know which i'm talking about


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Well what about a GTX 560 Ti 


With an adequate overclock the 560Ti will keep pace with a 570, we are OCN after all!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'm wondering if BF3 will be ready by the 25th, i mean they admitted the beta is later than they wanted, and it doesn't have in any of the stuff they promised us; heck they can't even decide on what system requirements, if they have this much trouble on such minute details what's gonna happen to the actual game =[


Enough...people it's really getting paranoid...it's time to stop seriously


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Promised us?

They never promised anything.

It was very clear that it was going to be the same as the Alpha (Operation Metro on Rush).

EDIT: And the system requirements are still the same.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They did, I guess you don't read any of their tweets


what lune said, you obviously never read their tweets, OR they already deleted them so you never saw them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Enough...people it's really getting paranoid...it's time to stop seriously










meh, idc if it misses the date or not; when it comes out i'm going to play it and i'm sure i'll enjoy it


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what lune said, you obviously never read their tweets, OR they already deleted them so you never saw them.

meh, idc if it misses the date or not; when it comes out i'm going to play it and i'm sure i'll enjoy it


I am trying to find them right now but I guess they deleted them, damn they really are terrible at this : / I mean I don't mind playing Operation Metro because I wanna see what they've changed, but lying to us was a terrible idea : /


----------



## dteg

yea i was searching too, i found a bunch of threads confirming that there would be jets in beta, but i've yet to find a link pointing to the twitter or some other official resource


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15061139*
> what lune said, you obviously never read their tweets, OR they already deleted them so you never saw them.


Dude, they never promised anything.

I follow those guys on a daily basis, and they never said anything regarding the Beta (that's what we're talking about here right? the Beta? not the final build).

It was never going to be 64 player Conquest, why waste more time and money on creating a new client build with Caspian Border, plus watering it down for the consoles, when you are SO close to release day? Didn't make sense.

I'm glad they went with Operation Metro on Rush, final version is WAY more important (and I absolutely hate Rush).

EDIT: The only thing I can think of is when zh1nt0 said that the Beta "*MIGHT*" feature a different map, that's it, other than that, they never claimed/promised the Beta would have Jets/Conquest mode/etc...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

looking forward to some bechmarks Tuesday from people.


----------



## kcuestag

DICE never promised Caspian Border for the BETA, neither having it at early September.

The only thing they promised was the BETA would be in September, that's it.


----------



## Higgins

Going to see how my rig handles the beta, then going to consider a second 5870 depending on how things go.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^they said that recommended settings is for medium.


A Twitter response straight from the rendering architect for Frosbite isn't fact?

Further insight on it:

Quote:



Um so...if minimum specs is low...and recommended is high...what's medium? 
24 Sep

Johan Andersson
@Jaypaul9 in between



Quote:



@repi We've heard that the Recommended Requirements represent playing the game on High, what about the Minimum Requirements? Is it Low?
24 Sep

@repi
Johan Andersson
@CraftlandMC yes
24 Sep



Quote:



Is there ( Very low ) in battlefield 3 setting or just low ? Plz reply !!!!
23 Sep

Johan Andersson
@jalaldinho low is the lowest, can't reduce further as that could give a competitive advantage in MP. but reducing resolution can save a lot


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Going to see how my rig handles the beta, then going to consider a second 5870 depending on how things go.


Looking forward to play with you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


A Twitter response straight from the rendering architect for Frosbite isn't fact?


I'm quite sure that repi guy knows better than zh1nt0.


----------



## Higgins

For anyone who missed it, info on the late beta.

Quote:



In an interview with GamerSpawn, Karl-Magnus Troedsson, General Manager at Dice, answered a few tough questions regarding the date of the Battlefield 3 beta. First, he does admit that it is coming out a little later than the DICE team would have liked, saying, "I know that some people are saying it's coming in a bit late, but we're still happy to put it out there." He also went on to assure us that, "what's also very important here is that when we launch Battlefield 3, that is just the start. We're going to take care of this product for quite some time afterwards."

Even though the beta is coming out seemingly quite late, it seems that the DICE team could still have used more time in preparing it. When it comes to the coding in the beta, Troedsson also admitted that "it's a couple of weeks behind. So, there might be problems in that that we've already fixed [since then]." This is important for many Battlefield fans to know so that they are not so thrown off by potential bugs that could be found in the beta.

The Battlefield 3 beta was originally planned as a closed beta to which only the Medal of Honor Limited Edition owners would be invited. However, DICE seems to have changed their mind. Troedsson comments on the thought process: "I think it's important for us to get as many people in as possible, and it's quite a bit of a hassle to actually to hand out codes, you know, if we want to get to a large number of people. So, at some point we just decided, let's go with an open beta and have as many people as possible come in. For the people that have some special incentive etc. &#8230;we'll give them early access to the beta instead."

With the beta quickly approaching and the DICE team probably working many long and hard hours to get Battlefield 3 polished and ready for launch, Troedsson mentions that "The atmosphere is quite intense&#8230; The team is really really fired up." He continues to admit that "There's a lot of nerves involved. There's a lot of things that need to come together. During the last month of game development, a lot of tough decisions need to be made, you know, to hit the dates."

Wondering how DICE decided which maps would be making it into their first expansion pack, Back to Karkand? Troedsson explains that, being the spiritual successor of Battlefield 2, "it felt very natural to us that when we did the first expansion pack, that we actually would, you know, use the most played maps of Battlefield 2, and that's actually how we selected them. We just looked at the stats."

If you just can't get enough of Battlefield, you'll be happy to know that Troedsson revealed that DICE has "a lot of ambitious plans for the post-launch of Battlefield 3."


Source.


----------



## dteg

all i know is that i needa get me some kcuestag and lune tags


----------



## ntherblast

How long is this beta going to last and what day does it start? Also how exactly do you get into the beta I pre-ordered through gamestop


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


How long is this beta going to last and what day does it start?


9/27 for Origin preorders and MOHLE owners, 9/29 for everyone else. It'll run through 10/10.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


How long is this beta going to last and what day does it start? Also how exactly do you get into the beta I pre-ordered through gamestop


Same questions over and over.

Please read: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## Valafar

I just put my pre order in yesterday. Really looking forward to trying out the beta. I hope crossfire works during beta.


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


all i know is that i needa get me some kcuestag and lune tags


exactly what i need







where we'll be playin kevin ?


----------



## hp.

btw kevin I remember you told you are going Germany from Spain. I live in india , there is this movie came last month. 90% of shooting is from spain and almost everyone loved spain so much. I personally like Europe allot i always wanted to go. When i heard from you i was like hez soo lucky i wish i could go on that drive too. But yea maybe in few years when i'll visit europe for vacations i'll defiantly go by hired car from germany to spain or any road journey like this.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Same questions over and over.

Please read: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


LOL, SERIOUSLY!!! I can kinda understand the , "can I run it question", but not asking for beta dates!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


btw kevin I remember you told you are going Germany from Spain. I live in india , there is this movie came last month. 90% of shooting is from spain and almost everyone loved spain so much. I personally like Europe allot i always wanted to go. When i heard from you i was like hez soo lucky i wish i could go on that drive too. But yea maybe in few years when i'll visit europe for vacations i'll defiantly go by hired car from germany to spain or any road journey like this.


Deja vu??? I could've sworn I saw the same exact post before??


----------



## FellsPoint

soooo, midnight on the 26th we can play tehh betas?


----------



## Waffleboy

Do we know what time the early beta starts?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


all i know is that i needa get me some kcuestag and lune tags


I'm going for you and Stealth Pyro.








(plus lune and kcuestag, but still)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Do we know what time the early beta starts?


Probably 9am-ish EST considering all Tuesday releases have been around that time.


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

I really wish we could pre-load the beta and have it go live Monday at midnight. : )


----------



## psyside

yo, im having an argue with 2 friends of mine

first one is saying it's gonna be free open beta for everyone(no matter pre-ordered or not) on 29 september till 10 october, and the only advantage for the guys that pre-ordered will be 2 days earlier access(27 september)

the second one is saying it's not gonna be open beta for everyone, only for those that pre-ordered.

im with the second guy. who's right?


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


yo, im having an argue with 2 friends of mine

first one is saying it's gonna be free open beta for everyone(no matter pre-ordered or not) on 29 september till 10 october, and the only advantage for the guys that pre-ordered will be 2 days earlier access(27 september)

the second one is saying it's not gonna be open beta for everyone, only for those that pre-ordered.

im with the second guy. who's right?


Open to ALL on Sept 29th. Early access on the 27th for Origin preorders and MOH owners. God....read around for a minute before posting.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


yo, im having an argue with 2 friends of mine

first one is saying it's gonna be free open beta for everyone(no matter pre-ordered or not) on 29 september till 10 october, and the only advantage for the guys that pre-ordered will be 2 days earlier access(27 september)

the second one is saying it's not gonna be open beta for everyone, only for those that pre-ordered.

im with the second guy. who's right?


First guy is right.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


yo, im having an argue with 2 friends of mine

first one is saying it's gonna be free open beta for everyone(no matter pre-ordered or not) on 29 september till 10 october, and the only advantage for the guys that pre-ordered will be 2 days earlier access(27 september)

the second one is saying it's not gonna be open beta for everyone, only for those that pre-ordered.

im with the second guy. who's right?



Yo, You sound like a smart guy for not researching something before making an argument.










Not.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Deja vu??? I could've sworn I saw the same exact post before??


thissssss. i swore i saw this post before lmao. anyways he's already in Germany 0.o

@Higgins BRING IT!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Yeah he did post that info about the spanish movie before, but since kcuestag didn't read it he's reposting it again, hope he gets his attention this time


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


@Higgins BRING IT!














Stopped playing BC2 seriously quite a few weeks ago.


----------



## Lune

http://twitter.com/#!/freakyphil1/st...62163993329664


----------



## charlesquik

nice







I though they had forget me


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

They should let us "pre-load" the game already to feel the excitement! COME ON DICE!! O_O!!!

A new caspian border "beta" video gameplay is on youtube , posted by Phillip B. on twitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC0H8...ure=youtu.be&a

Don't think this breaches the NDA since Phillip is a DICE developer if I remember correctly. Enjoy.


----------



## DBEAU

This is going to be a long 2 days...


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


They should let us "pre-load" the game already to feel the excitement! COME ON DICE!! O_O!!!

A new caspian border "beta" video gameplay is on youtube , posted by Phillip B. on twitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC0H8...ure=youtu.be&a

Don't think this breaches the NDA since Phillip is a DICE developer if I remember correctly. Enjoy.


EDIT: nvm


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


yo, im having an argue with 2 friends of mine

first one is saying it's gonna be free open beta for everyone(no matter pre-ordered or not) on 29 september till 10 october, and the only advantage for the guys that pre-ordered will be 2 days earlier access(27 september)

the second one is saying it's not gonna be open beta for everyone, only for those that pre-ordered.

im with the second guy. who's right?


The first guy is right. Here's the evidence.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Go down and click on: "I pre-ordered Battlefield 3 on Origin, how do I get early access?"

Origin pre-orders done by 9/25 (today is the last day) and MOHLE owners will have access to the beta 9/27 - 10/10. Open beta will run 9/27 - 10/10.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Dont Know how to embed youtube videos I copied the generated HTML lol , the fence knifing animation looked kinda weird in my opinion (don't wanna say crappy) just 36hrs left!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


This is going to be a long 2 days...


4 days for me







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Dont Know how to embed youtube videos I copied the generated HTML lol , the fence knifing animation looked kinda weird in my opinion (don't wanna say crappy) just 36hrs left!


I thought the same about the fence knifing.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


They should let us "pre-load" the game already to feel the excitement! COME ON DICE!! O_O!!!

A new caspian border "beta" video gameplay is on youtube , posted by Phillip B. on twitter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC0H8...ure=youtu.be&a

Don't think this breaches the NDA since Phillip is a DICE developer if I remember correctly. Enjoy.


lol the most boring video ive ever seen.....when you knife the fence, it takes a second delay time for it to fall apart which is messed up


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Maybe the guy was just lagging terribly...same happens to me on BC2 but yes, the animation looked very poor.


----------



## T3beatz

that's why they test it... and report back...


----------



## [email protected]

Someone has no gumption to add 1080p for youtube!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


that's why they test it... and report back...


yes agreed


----------



## Clawbog

So Dice took down the low quality leaked videos, but Dice employees can post low quality videos?

Humpffff..


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


So Dice took down the low quality leaked videos, but Dice employees can post low quality videos?

Humpffff..


1) qq more

2) In all likelihood it is a friend or family of a co-worker. They are letting limited invites go out to fully test BF3 multiplayer. I can vouch for a friend that has been playing for a few. They did rotations of 24 hour periods of each map to find issues.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


1) qq more

2) In all likelihood it is a friend or family of a co-worker. They are letting limited invites go out to fully test BF3 multiplayer. I can vouch for a friend that has been playing for a few. They did rotations of 24 hour periods of each map to find issues.


Not whining, it's just "weird" they let this stay up.


----------



## olliiee

Alright so you know how they supposedly changed the reconmended card to a 570 and 6950? Well someone asked Johan about it and he said that was wrong..

brammante what is this 
@repi you guys changed the recommended specs for bf3 again? on the origin page for bf3, the card for recommended is now gtx 570, not 560.
5 hours ago

Johan Andersson
@brammante that would be wrong, do you have a link?
3 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone

brammante what is this 
@repi store.origin.com/store/ea/html/â€¦ scroll down to near the bottom under recommended specs, it lists the 570 as the recommended card.
3 hours ago








who do we trust


----------



## Hawk777th

I trust the dev. Not some Origin lackey writing a description.


----------



## Blackops_2

You Tube  



 
I know it's repost but it's less than 2 days away... and it's so awesome ..


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96VC6...eature=related

I know it's repost but it's less than 2 days away... and it's so awesome ..










Seen this, it's cool, but calling it Battlefield 3 is just wrong.. I mean it's just a bunch of soldiers playing around haha







I DONT SEE THE BASERAPING SO ITS NOT BATTLEFIELD LOL


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Wow, I recommend that NOBODY watches that video! Man, Tuesday is so close; but it seems soooo far away!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Are we going to have some OCN groups going for the beta? Any Vent or TS to organize?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Wow, I recommend that NOBODY watches that video! Man, Tuesday is so close; but it seems soooo far away!


Whats wrong with that video? I think it's pretty good for a fanmade trailer.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Are we going to have some OCN groups going for the beta? Any Vent or TS to organize?


I was going to make a OCN clan thread for bf3 like i did for MW2 which happned to be succesfull, so I'll let you know.


----------



## Lune

We should all just join some Teamspeak and pew pew







we can use mine


----------



## allenkane

Has anyone heard anything about tv missiles in jets? Will gunners be shooting off tv missiles like in BF2, or will the pilot be doing it while flying?


----------



## Lune

I think they confirmed that there won't be any TV missiles this time or something like that, also no 2 seat jets (For this one im sure)


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think they confirmed that there won't be any TV missiles this time or something like that, also no 2 seat jets (For this one im sure)


Well, according to that EA Community Manager there would be tv missiles on the jets. I assume he means laser guided.










I has also heard that there wouldn't be 2 seater jets, but... I can't imagine that the pilot is supposed to do both. Also, the F-18 Super Hornet is a 2-seater jet and the SU-35BM Flanker-E has the option to be a 2 seater jet.


----------



## Lune

I've no idea what they are doing let them burn in their own fire hahah







we will see what happens @ release date


----------



## snow cakes

OK guys, I made the BF3 OCN CLan thread, so go in and check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


OK guys, I made the BF3 OCN CLan thread, so go in and check it out!

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


Is that even allowed?







I think there are gameserver mods here that deal with the "OCN Clan" ^^


----------



## james8

hmm i think they don't allow 2 people in jets because of console limitations.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


hmm i think they don't allow 2 people in jets because of console limitations.


Consoles... should.. you know the rest.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Is that even allowed?







I think there are gameserver mods here that deal with the "OCN Clan" ^^


i had a successful one for MW2, check it out lol

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/61...snowcakes.html


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Whats wrong with that video? I think it's pretty good for a fanmade trailer.


No, no I was reffering to the leaked Caspian Border MP video in freaking 240p quality.


----------



## thrgk

what happens tuesday, ??


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


what happens tuesday, ??


Obama is going to make a speech in concert with all the world leaders to temporarily ban all online multiplayer gaming until further notice. All multiplayer servers for every game will be shut down on Tuesday.


----------



## Spct

Man-0-Man... when this goes live the beta download sites are gonna get crushed....


----------



## thrgk

comon, u wasted your time just to say that? Mean is beta being released, if so if i pre order it now will i get beta


----------



## DBEAU

I think the cut off for pre order early access is today.


----------



## thrgk

so if i order before midnight? also, when would i get beta access


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Consoles... should.. you know the rest.


What a lame thing to say. I'd rather play on my PS3 than my PC. You're really limiting yourself in terms of game library by only playing on a PC.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


so if i order before midnight? also, when would i get beta access



yes no maybe... perhaps a official thread from EA or BF3 site would be a better place to seek your answers... or hang around here asking us... ur choice


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*


What a lame thing to say. I'd rather play on my PS3 than my PC. You're really limiting yourself in terms of game library by only playing on a PC.


Let it begin.


----------



## thrgk

when does beta start? tuesday or?


----------



## axizor

Tuesday if you preordered BF3 digital copy on Origin by the 25th or preordered MOH, Thursday if you haven't preordered.


----------



## thrgk

so if i preorder it right now, i would get beta thursday? Even if i preorder physical copy, cause i like having the actual thing.


----------



## axizor

I think you'd be fine. But you have to preorder the digital version to be eligible for the early access.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


so if i preorder it right now, i would get beta thursday? Even if i preorder physical copy, cause i like having the actual thing.


not if you buy physical, pretty sure its only for digital for early access


----------



## allenkane

Nevermind, seems the jets will stay single seaters. Too bad.

Alan Kertz
Demize99 Alan Kertz

@HamTheKiller The mp jets are all single seaters.
18 Sep


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*


What a lame thing to say. I'd rather play on my PS3 than my PC. You're really limiting yourself in terms of game library by only playing on a PC.


I'm not sure but from a picture lune posted a while back I think he has an XBox...

*@thrgk*

The Beta starts Tuesday for pre-orders and thurs for everyone else. the cutoff date for early access is the 25th, is that today??

I don't know if your question is serious or not but I'll go with it...







I answered and found that someone else answered just now also... but I'll leave my post for the next guy. lol

for anyone else who needs to know this info, just go back 10 or so pages and start reading... The question has only been asked about 20 times within those pages. lol

I do it all the time, I don't just jump in a forum and start posting without reading what I can, I will go back 20-30+ pages and start before I chime in, by then most of my questions will be answered anyhow.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I'm not sure but from a picture lune posted a while back I think he has an XBox...

*@thrgk*

The Beta starts Tuesday for pre-orders and thurs for everyone else. the cutoff date for early access is the 25th, is that today??

I don't know if your question is serious or not but I'll go with it...









for anyone else who needs to know this info, just go back 10 or so pages and start reading... The question has only been asked about 20 times within those pages. lol

I do it all the time, I don't just jump in a forum and start posting without reading what I can, I will go back 20-30+ pages and start before I chime in, by then most of my questions will be answered anyhow.










Yeah I play on all of them, but consoles are holding us back with so many things >.>


----------



## thrgk

eh not worth it, beta ends october 10th lol.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I play on all of them, but consoles are holding us back with so many things >.>


i rather have the most limited library on the PC than to be graphically limited by what, 5 year old hardware? and have all the games in the world. but hey that's just me using common sense..


----------



## axizor

The PC has such a larger game library anyways.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I play on all of them, but consoles are holding us back with so many things >.>


I know one day someone is going to make a console that can be updated, and can keep up with the games that come out in the future. Play Blue Ray DVD, Go online, can be overclocked, can burn movies/DVDs/Music, etc, etc...

Ohh wait, I think they did... It's a PC, LOL









I had all of them also, but I sold the other ones, I still have my wii (for the lady friend), but If you have the money, the pc is pretty much the way to go.


----------



## Jodiuh

Anyone think we'll see another deal? Shoulda jumped on the Dead Space 2 combo...really enjoyed the first one.

Oh yeah, does anyone know the last date to preorder and get the back to karkland pack? Or is that just from buying the limited edition? Is there even an unlimited edition, lol?


----------



## dteg

just my assumption of course, but i assume you'll be able to preorder up until release, i doubt we will be seeing any deals though, i got it on the dead space 2 deal but i should have asked the rep if i could get another game instead, i highly doubt i'll ever play it


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Anyone think we'll see another deal? Shoulda jumped on the Dead Space 2 combo...really enjoyed the first one.

Oh yeah, does anyone know the last date to preorder and get the back to karkland pack? Or is that just from buying the limited edition? Is there even an unlimited edition, lol?


don't know about any other deals at the moment,

I would think the'll set the date on Origin for their pre-orders (it might be the day before release on there for the digital download because no shipping is involved).

For everywhere else that has to ship the game to the store are to your home, they might set a different pre-oreder date for the limited edition copy.

There is no *"Official"* non limited edition pre-order at this time.


----------



## glycerin256

YOU GUYS ARE GONNA WANNA SEE THIS:

LINK REMOVED

watch it, prepare a sock. We don't want any messes.

EDIT: I love that the sights are functional!


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i rather have the most limited library on the PC than to be graphically limited by what, 5 year old hardware? and have all the games in the world. but hey that's just me using common sense..


So graphics > gameplay? Screw that. My PC supplements my PS3, not the other way around. I play a quality AAA game every month or so, rather than my PC-only friends who have been playing the same games for years now.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Well, according to that EA Community Manager there would be tv missiles on the jets. I assume he means laser guided.










I has also heard that there wouldn't be 2 seater jets, but... I can't imagine that the pilot is supposed to do both. Also, the F-18 Super Hornet is a 2-seater jet and the SU-35BM Flanker-E has the option to be a 2 seater jet.


Both TV missile and laser guided missiles work the same way... The pilot/gunner has to lock onto a target and the missile is guided to the target, not by hand but by a laser/tv system.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


YOU GUYS ARE GONNA WANNA SEE THIS:

[NEW] Battlefield 3 Gameplay - Grenade Launcher (HD)
http://youtu.be/3hBsa4vASVs?hd=1

watch it, prepare a sock. We don't want any messes.

EDIT: I love that the sights are functional!


OMG


----------



## Capwn

So ready!!


----------



## snow cakes

glycerin256, the sound of the rocket launcher that was across the street in that building was absolutley stunning.....the sounds are going to be better than the graphics man!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


YOU GUYS ARE GONNA WANNA SEE THIS:

[NEW] Battlefield 3 Gameplay - Grenade Launcher (HD)
http://youtu.be/3hBsa4vASVs?hd=1

watch it, prepare a sock. We don't want any messes.

EDIT: I love that the sights are functional!


I wonder what settings that guy was playing on... Pretty good looking.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


glycerin256, the sound of the rocket launcher that was across the street in that building was absolutley stunning.....the sounds are going to be better than the graphics man!


Yeah BC2 they did very good with the sounds. Seems it's transitioned into BF3 also.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


glycerin256, the sound of the rocket launcher that was across the street in that building was absolutley stunning.....the sounds are going to be better than the graphics man!


This is one of the main reasons behind me pre-ordering this


----------



## dteg

if i was an admin i'd prolly ban people for those my body is ready pictures; especially the ones with that creepy guy. that video was nice, but i don't like the sights on the pistol man they were horrible on that gun


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


I wonder what settings that guy was playing on... Pretty good looking.


We were all playing on Low settings in the Alpha







There was no difference between Low and High







Like some very small things that u can't really notice at all^^ So there you go people, it looks good even on Low


----------



## snow cakes

check this out, its a good watch...its the Sound Design engineer

  
 You Tube


----------



## -=R00bin=-

So excited for beta!!!! Join the BF3 Club for awesome OCN pwnage

http://www.overclock.net/member-run-...l#post15063735


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


So excited for beta!!!! Join the BF3 Club for awesome OCN pwnage

http://www.overclock.net/member-run-...l#post15063735


oh dude i made one a few hours ago lol

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


----------



## dteg

he has more members and teh spreadsheetz though


----------



## T3beatz

yeah, the spreadsheet is cool...


----------



## Vorgier

I had made an Origin thread days ago but people stopped signing it.
Added myself to the Clan thread anyways. Guess I should have mentioned BF3 in the title.

Oh well

SOON


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


you guys are gonna wanna see this:

[new] battlefield 3 gameplay - grenade launcher (hd)
http://youtu.be/3hbsa4vasvs?hd=1

watch it, prepare a sock. We don't want any messes.

Edit: I love that the sights are functional!


dude take that down! That is alpha gameplay and violates nda agreement. If a mod see's that... Oh boy!


----------



## Lune

fail


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


yeah, the spreadsheet is cool...


Join mine, realtime spread sheet









linky in sig


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


Join mine, realtime spread sheet









linky in sig










We need to merge our lists.


----------



## dteg

i made a post and it hasn't showed up -____- lune the point that say W*F is prolly gonna earn you an infraction


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


We need to merge our lists.










Definitely. I'm telling everyone atm to join every BF3 list they can find







After a week or so once the number of members have stabilized, we can figure out a good way to make a master list.


----------



## glycerin256

That's not alpha footage. I am not that silly.

(But just in case I removed it.)


----------



## joarangoe

*** guys, I leave you for 2 days and you add 26 pages to the thread?

Jajaja, took me a little to catch up.


----------



## dteg

they've done that much in 1 day before... =[


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


That's not alpha footage. I am not that silly.

(But just in case I removed it.)


Maybe it wasn't, but I remember when the alpha dropped, that KyleXCod guy had YouTube flooded with Alpha footage.

Just tryna' look out!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=R00bin=-*


Join mine, realtime spread sheet









linky in sig










That's the one I'm talking about, I like the fact that it is pretty much real time.







I joined already.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


That's not alpha footage. I am not that silly.

(But just in case I removed it.)


That's the same guy leaking Alpha footage, it must be the Alpha.


----------



## Vorgier

You Tube  



 
 Yep.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb6Eu32PWv0

Yep.


Still better than Jay-Z.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That's the same guy leaking Alpha footage, it must be the Alpha.


I thought he just had the "alpha trial" in the right hand corner covered. Could've sworn it said it. And yeah he has tons of alpha footage on youtube.


----------



## snow cakes

i love this


----------



## dade_kash_xD

i love that


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


We were all playing on Low settings in the Alpha







There was no difference between Low and High







Like some very small things that u can't really notice at all^^ So there you go people, it looks good even on Low










Thought the top said beta my bad









Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## aceatt

Is it true that your soldier name will be the same as your Origin account name?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aceatt;15066098*
> Is it true that your soldier name will be the same as your Origin account name?


Yes


----------



## jacobrjett

Recommended card is gtx 570

hmm, I have two of those


----------



## aceatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066102*
> Yes


hmm...what has the community response been to that? can't imagine it was very positive..


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15066107*
> Recommended card is gtx 570
> 
> hmm, I have two of those


560ti not 570


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15066107*
> Recommended card is gtx 570
> 
> hmm, I have two of those


It's a typo ^^ It's still 560ti or w/e its called


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15065954*
> i love this


I love this


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15066154*
> I love this


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I hope to GD DICE includes natvie 360 gamepad support in the Beta!


----------



## Blackops_2

Thats a pretty sweet wallpaper. I wish i gamed at 2560x1600


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15066176*
> I hope to GD DICE includes natvie 360 gamepad support in the Beta!


You are only going to get more deaths by using that


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066102*
> Yes


Lune, I'm not so sure about that anymore.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15066176*
> I hope to GD DICE includes natvie 360 gamepad support in the Beta!


It worked in the alpha, But the left stick was WAYYYYY to sensitive, and not adjustable. But it worked.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15066176*
> I hope to GD DICE includes natvie 360 gamepad support in the Beta!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> You are only going to get more deaths by using that


Yup









I hope they give me an option to toggle Aim. Non toggle aim blows.

Last one lmao


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15066189*
> Lune, I'm not so sure about that anymore.


BETA sure.. but the official game is definitely going to use one soldier / name aka your origin name (at least that's what they keep saying)

BETA is beta.. I think giving us unlimited soldiers there is okay







and they should do that in the official game too >.>


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066226*
> BETA sure.. but the official game is definitely going to use one soldier / name aka your origin name (at least that's what they keep saying)
> 
> BETA is beta.. I think giving us unlimited soldiers there is okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they should do that in the official game too >.>


The Alpha didn't let us do that, so I'm thinking it has been ADDED, and won't be something that is being taken away since we have been whining about it so much.


----------



## jacobrjett

Its been changed to a gtx 570.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15066241*
> Its been changed to a gtx 570.


Already told you it's a typo.. people already asked repi (it was repi I think or demize who knows) its still 560ti


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15066204*
> It worked in the alpha, But the left stick was WAYYYYY to sensitive, and not adjustable. But it worked.


Why the hell would you use a gamepad for? Vehicles? I understand but as a shooter? Come on you're gonna get your butt kicked and there won't be aim assit newb







Mouse always prevails!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15066254*
> Why the hell would you use a gamepad for? Vehicles? I understand but as a shooter? Come on you're gonna get your butt kicked and there won't be aim assit newb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse always prevails!


Mouse / Keyboard > 360 Controller even for vehicles.


----------



## dj3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15066213*


Are you serious? no toggle aim?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3;15066266*
> Are you serious? no toggle aim?


There was no toggle in Alpha, but they confirmed that there will be toggle in the official game, don't know about BETA

I personally love toggle.. hate having to hold this stupid right mouse button


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15066254*
> Why the hell would you use a gamepad for? Vehicles? I understand but as a shooter? Come on you're gonna get your butt kicked and there won't be aim assit newb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse always prevails!


When your "testing" a video game, You try everything you can, see what works. What doesnt...
I was curious more than anything. I do however think a controller will help in flying jets. We shall see... I fly heli with mouse and keyboard all day.. Again just curious if it worked. Which it did.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066247*
> Already told you it's a typo.. people already asked repi (it was repi I think or demize who knows) its still 560ti


It's not even a TI on Origin right now, It's listed as a 560... Typo again?? lol









http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/ThemeID.718200/productID.224766400


----------



## dj3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066271*
> There was no toggle in Alpha, but they confirmed that there will be toggle in the official game, don't know about BETA
> 
> I personally love toggle.. hate having to hold this stupid right mouse button


exactly, glad it will be in the full game though, i was thinking it would be a stupid move not to put it in.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15066285*
> It's not even a TI on Origin right now, It's listed as a 560... Typo again?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/ThemeID.718200/productID.224766400


DTEG or someone said 560ti, I think it's 560 yeah.. haven't looked







just know its 560


----------



## Vorgier

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP0Ij1_VTY0&]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP0Ij1_VTY0&"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP0Ij1_VTY0&[/ame[/URL]]
Remember this?

Me:


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3;15066266*
> Are you serious? no toggle aim?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066271*
> There was no toggle in Alpha, but they confirmed that there will be toggle in the official game, don't know about BETA
> 
> I personally love toggle.. hate having to hold this stupid right mouse button


Yeah i was referring to alpha. I know it will be in the game, but i hope it's in the beta. I lost a lot of kills due to non toggle aim, just can't get used to it on PC.

I agree i hate it. They better have it in Beta.


----------



## Capwn

Recommended specs have been changed back to a 560 on Origin.
Was funny watching everyone freak out over nothing.
Quote:


> Recommended System Requirements
> OS: Windows 7 64-bit
> Processor: Quad-core CPU
> Memory: 4 GB
> Hard Drive: 20 GB
> Graphics Card: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon 6950)
> Sound Card: DirectX Compatible
> Keyboard and Mouse
> DVD Rom Drive


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066299*
> DTEG or someone said 560ti, I think it's 560 yeah.. haven't looked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just know its 560


it's 560ti ima have to go back in this thread and pull the tweet from repi, and when i do i'm going to bold it and make it the largest size possible.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15066349*
> Recommended specs have been changed back to a 560 on Origin.
> Was funny watching everyone freak out over nothing.


You all know that hey can put whatever they want into those "specs" and it means nothing because proper drivers haven't even been put out for the game.

Tone of websites will be putting out benchmarks over the next few weeks. That has always been the best way to judge your system/future system.


----------



## T3beatz

Yeah, High settings are good enough for me!


----------



## allenkane

I'm still super disappointed about lack of bigger squads and commander on Conquest...


----------



## Lune

found it


----------



## dteg

he doesn't specify the ti version in this tweet,even those capwn said its back to 560 on origin i'll still post this incase anyone else decides to ask

brammante what is this
*@repi you guys changed the recommended specs for bf3 again? on the origin page for bf3, the card for recommended is now gtx 570, not 560.*
5 hours ago

Johan Andersson
*@brammante that would be wrong, do you have a link?*
3 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## olliiee

^ I have posted that so many times to so many people. Atleast 10 >_>


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15066519*
> ^ I have posted that so many times to so many people. Atleast 10 >_>


that's why i made it so big


----------



## T3beatz

The thing is, origin was giving the runaround to so many people! lol, first it was this, then that... who knows what it's gonna be next.

Basically if you have a somewhat decent rig you should be in the game med-to high 60fps with no problems. (I hope they are going by 60fps and not 30??)


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15066524*
> that's why i made it so big


You could put it at the top of every thread and people still wouldn't see it because they would be too busy hyperventilating.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15066556*
> The thing is, origin was giving the runaround to so many people! lol, first it was this, then that... who knows what it's gonna be next.
> 
> Basically if you have a somewhat decent rig you should be in the game med-to high 60fps with no problems. (I hope they are going by 60fps and not 30??)


Depends on the game really, some games look okay at 30fps some don't :S


----------



## dteg

all i know is that i used to play BC2 at 30fps on my laptop and it would drop epicly if i went into a crowd; and now im playing WELL above 60fps in my sig rig and i'm NEVER going back. i'll shell out for another 6950 in a heartbeat first..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15066622*
> all i know is that i used to play BC2 at 30fps on my laptop and it would drop epicly if i went into a crowd; and now im playing WELL above 60fps in my sig rig and i'm NEVER going back. i'll shell out for another 6950 in a heartbeat first..


Yeah 30fps in BC2 sucks, i mean it's playable, but nothing like 60, it's almost like going from dual to quad in BC2 it's a world of difference


----------



## Lune

60 fps is a must for FPS games if you want to play the game properly and actually be useful


----------



## T3beatz

that's why I'm wondering what they mean by recommended... 560 or 6950, for 30fps or 60??


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15066744*
> that's why I'm wondering what they mean by recommended... 560 or 6950, for 30fps or 60??


Standard for PC is 60 fps so I bet 60. Game doesn't run that bad... chill guys lol


----------



## T3beatz

oh, I'm not worried... I'm not one of those, I'm just having small talk until stuff opens up.









I think every thing under the moon for BF3 has been talked about... Beta, then new talk.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

tomorrow night is going to feel like christmas eve. lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15066691*
> 60 fps is a must for FPS games if you want to play the game properly and actually be useful


I agree but i don't get 60fps in all my games. I get around 50+ in BC2. I did get 60+ with my old monitor playing at 1400x1050. I get 26fps on avg in doom 3 via sikkmod+wulfen textures lol. Although Doom 3 modded like that would bring many systems to their knees :O, especially if you can get pom, relief mapping, and parallax occlusion mapping to work.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Just 24 more hours to go guys!! =D!!


----------



## djriful

I just turned off AA mostly on all the games from now on + better FPS. I really can't see any differences with high 100+ PPI resolution during the action unless I am 1 foot away from my screen... or look at the object edges. And that's not how you play games with 1 foot from the screen... have a good hutch back.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Do PC Physical orders through Origin get early beta access?


----------



## Hawk777th

Yep.


----------



## -=R00bin=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15065840*
> That's the one I'm talking about, I like the fact that it is pretty much real time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I joined already.


Thx bro!







Spreaddin the BF3 love


----------



## snow cakes

check out the Clan Signature I just made on photoshop
















BF3 OCN Clan


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15067035*
> I just turned off AA mostly on all the games from now on + better FPS. I really can't see any differences with high 100+ PPI resolution during the action unless I am 1 foot away from my screen... or look at the object edges. And that's not how you play games with 1 foot from the screen... have a good hutch back.


Depends on the game really some vary compared to others to my eyes anyway. But I usually run the most AA i can. CoH for instance AA doesn't really make a huge visual difference nor does it impact performance terribly, unlike it's dx10 features. Enable dx10 my system has a minimum frame rate of 5-7fps..


----------



## Hawk777th

Looks pretty cool. Wish it was a little cleaner looking with out being so busy but your logo lol!


----------



## djriful

Hey guys in BFBC2, it's a pain to get my Logitech F710 controller to works due I want to have better control on air vehicles. I was wondering if DICE finally offer some support on X-Mode gamepad like XBox mapped or standard like other games in BF3.

I do not want to go thru the customized D-Mode setting. it drives me crazy.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm ready to put this new rig to work, bring on the beta!!


----------



## djriful

Some heart breaking news for those who think a 570 or 6970 can run at Ultra. no... it meant to run on high only @ 1080p.

Whole story is on another thread... lol -> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1125503-maxing-bf3-3.html#post15067446


----------



## Hawk777th

I hope the beta has ultra to try out!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15067463*
> Some heart breaking news for those who think a 570 or 6970 can run at Ultra. no... it meant to run on high only @ 1080p.
> 
> Whole story is on another thread... lol -> http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1125503-maxing-bf3-3.html#post15067446


Answered in the other thread, but that was retweeted in this thread ages ago, we have some very avid BF3 tweet followers here!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15065871*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb6Eu32PWv0
> 
> Yep.


man oh man i am indian and trust me that song is probably the most hated in my family for some reason idk why also way better than the jay z one


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15067494*
> I hope the beta has ultra to try out!


Possibly not. And if so, there are still going to be options turned off so it isn't going to be like it will be on release.

You aren't going to get what you are expecting.


----------



## Hawk777th

That's why I said hope. I am not expecting anything.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15067676*
> Possibly not. And if so, there are still going to be options turned off so it isn't going to be like it will be on release.
> 
> You aren't going to get what you are expecting.


I'm assuming you've come to us with this information from the future, because you'd be a complete doush just stating facts like that without actual proof or experience?

PS: Beta is soon. Kind of disappointing that its just rush but, whatever. Battlefield 3 early = always win


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15067496*
> Answered in the other thread, but that was retweeted in this thread ages ago, we have some very avid BF3 tweet followers here!


Guilty


----------



## [email protected]

It's been confirmed. Tuesday morning we get our keys.

https://twitter.com/#!/flamingcarr0t/status/118217106486595584

Hold your horses bro. PATIENCE!







I don't see what's the hassle to have it pre-loaded Monday lol


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15067997*
> It's been confirmed. Tuesday morning we get our keys.
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/flamingcarr0t/status/118217106486595584
> 
> Hold your horses bro. PATIENCE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what's the hassle to have it pre-loaded Monday lol


Thats alot of orange!


----------



## hp.

oh can't wait man for this ****







ready with new system


----------



## MIKEVALL

So i just watched some bf3 gameplay videos , from you tube. This game is going to be SICK! I should be getting my beta soon, since i recieved a invite about a month ago. I really cant wait! CODmw3 looks ok, but looks like the same game rehashed! Dont get me wrong im a fan of both games, i just think BF3 GOING TO BLOW EVERTHING AWAY, JUST LIKE BF2 DID! What a great time to be a gamer, bf3 , diablo3, codmw3, all coming out very soon!!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Wonder if I will get two codes, I preordered Bf3 and have MOH LE.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15068276*
> Wonder if I will get two codes, I preordered Bf3 and have MOH LE.


If you do, send on my way!










I give Cookies!


----------



## Frazz

Early access in 5 hours ?

http://bf3timer.com/

What does it say for you guys?


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15068405*
> Early access in 5 hours ?
> 
> http://bf3timer.com/
> 
> What does it say for you guys?


in 5 hours?? is tomorrow tuesday for the beta


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15068405*
> Early access in 5 hours ?
> 
> http://bf3timer.com/
> 
> What does it say for you guys?


There is a one, denoting an extra day.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15068422*
> There is a one, denoting an extra day.


So you got 1day 5hours?

So it is as I thought, the timer goes by the time in your specific timezone till 12am on the 26th. Its currently 7.25PM the 26th in Australia, the timer says 4hrs 35mins till Early Access.


----------



## Lhino

I never received one of those confirmation emails from EA two months ago about early access to the beta for owning MOH. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Ishinomori

12hrs 28mins


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15068515*
> I never received one of those confirmation emails from EA two months ago about early access to the beta for owning MOH. Anyone else in the same boat?


Nope, didn't even know that we were meant to get one?

It says on my Origin. MoH Purchased July 5th 2011. EA said the latest date to purchase is the 25th July, so I'm still assuming I get into the early access.


----------



## Lhino

Okay cool, that means we do get into the beta. Was just making sure there were others.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15068501*
> So you got 1day 5hours?
> 
> So it is as I thought, the timer goes by the time in your specific timezone till 12am on the 26th. Its currently 7.25PM the 26th in Australia, the timer says 4hrs 35mins till Early Access.


its got 12hrs 20mins for me.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15068539*
> its got 12hrs 20mins for me.


Aghhh, this is soo confusing??









Mine says 4hrs 22mins at the moment. Is your system's time and date correct?


----------



## Lhino

For me it says 20 hours and 19 mins. This is quite correct as it ends up at 12 tonight exactly for South Africa.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> BETA TIMES FOR PC IN AUS - Early Access Sept 27th at 10pm AEST and Public Launch Sept 29th at 10pm AEST


http://twitter.com/#!/EA_Australia/status/118217369570131968

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Battlefield%203%20Beta%20Early+Access&iso=20110927T12&sort=1
Quote:


> Time Zones for Early Access:
> NZ 1:00 am 28th
> Aus 10:00 pm 27th
> Sweden 2:00pm 27th
> GMT 12:00 noon 27th
> US Eastern Standard Time 8:00 am 27th
> CST 7:00 am 27th
> PST 5:00 am 27th


----------



## Sagaris

Heads up! NVIDIA just posted their new BF3 optimized drivers:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=351361


----------



## malik22

Hi guys i preordered the game on origin a month ago and have not received an email from EA on early beta access and when i try to login to battlelog i get
Your account is not allowed to login whats going on?


----------



## dan_ep82

Email tomorow,access tomorow.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagaris;15068629*
> Heads up! NVIDIA just posted their new BF3 optimized drivers:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=351361


Awesome, now we just need to wait for AMD to release their BF3 driver as well, hopefully before tomorrow.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15068655*
> Awesome, now we just need to wait for AMD to release their BF3 driver as well, hopefully before tomorrow.


Pretty sure they said it would be "Next Week"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;15068660*
> Pretty sure they said it would be "Next Week"


They said on Twitter it would be THIS week so I am really hoping they release it within Tuesday.


----------



## SafeKlok

Beta drivers for a game in beta....what could go wrong?


----------



## MIKEVALL

I heard a rumor , the beta will open tuesday maybe ?? whats the scope?


----------



## Hawk777th

Tues if you have early access.


----------



## Invert_Panda

Have we got a definite time of that the beta will be ready for download? (Early access BTW)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

So, Tuesday at 8am is when we are supposed to be able to get into the early access Beta. Man, I CAN'T WAIT! Bye-bye BFBC2 & MOH!


----------



## CBZ323

can you pre-load if you have early access?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15066254*
> Why the hell would you use a gamepad for? Vehicles? I understand but as a shooter? Come on you're gonna get your butt kicked and there won't be aim assit newb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mouse always prevails!


Flaaaaaaaame onnnnnnn. I actually do pretty well with my PS3 controller in FPS games. It took a couple years of getting pwnd, but now, I usually have around a 1.3 K/D and do very well in matches.

OMG how can you possibly play with a single GTX 460?!?


----------



## Invert_Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323;15068797*
> can you pre-load if you have early access?


I hope, Australias internet sucks 260KB/s for the win.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Oh man i hope its at 12:01 am baby!! I recieved my email on 7/20/2011 Saying i would be notified for early access. I am off tuesday and wenesday, so no sleepy for me.









I have never played a beta , so is it just download and play? Will we get to save our character and stats? Or do we restart when the real game is released?


----------



## Lhino

Up to 38% better performance in BF3! Yes please! Thanks Nvidia.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15068835*
> Up to 38% better performance in BF3! Yes please! Thanks Nvidia.


@ a resolution few of us have. It'd be nice if they listed 460/560 Ti/470/480/580 @ 1680 x 1050 and 1920 x 1080.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes you will go to the site log in and download the beta. It will track stats with no limit on level, it will all get reset before the game launches.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15068900*
> Yes you will go to the site log in and download the beta. It will track stats with no limit on level, it will all get reset before the game launches.


yep thats what i heard. but wish i didn't reset, would be nice to have a head start for showing dice love.


----------



## Invert_Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15068829*
> Oh man i hope its at 12:01 am baby!! I recieved my email on 7/20/2011 Saying i would be notified for early access. I am off tuesday and wenesday, so no sleepy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never played a beta , so is it just download and play? Will we get to save our character and stats? Or do we restart when the real game is released?


The BF3 community manager said in a tweet that it will *not* be released at 12:00 AM









Your soldiers name will carry over but not the stats (Last year BFBC2 had a glitch were you kept all knife kills in the beta hopefully equivalent glitch)

Also the soldier name "Panda" is mine, so tell all your friends with panda in their name that!

I'll see you on the Battlefield!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15068900*
> Yes you will go to the site log in and download the beta. It will track stats with no limit on level, it will all get reset before the game launches.


Ok i thought so. thanks


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda;15068916*
> The BF3 community manager said in a tweet that it will *not* be released at 12:00 AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your soldiers name will carry over but not the stats (Last year BFBC2 had a glitch were you kept all knife kills in the beta hopefully equivalent glitch)
> 
> Also the soldier name "Panda" is mine, so tell all your friends with panda in their name that!
> 
> I'll see you on the Battlefield!


awwww , oh well im still excited, thanks


----------



## kcuestag

I think these are some good news indeed.


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda;15068806*
> I hope, Australias internet sucks 260KB/s for the win.


Lol even now india has 440-540 KB/Sec download...which is about 4MBPS speed for basic home users. upto i have seen 24 mb for users. this is a govenment company.

Private in metro cites have even good fiber internet with 10+ MB/Sec download


----------



## Yukss

omg i haven´t recive any mail from origin, i want mu beta aerly access, and i need the preload today, mi internet speed suck (2mb download - 500 kb upload) i need it today so i can start download it rigth now.


----------



## kcuestag

I still haven't recieved any email yet regarding the Early Beta, I'm not worried either.


----------



## Invert_Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15069231*
> Lol even now india has 440-540 KB/Sec download...which is about 4MBPS speed for basic home users. upto i have seen 24 mb for users. this is a govenment company.
> 
> Private in metro cites have even good fiber internet with 10+ MB/Sec download


The average here in Australia is 360KB/s but my modems slow!


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15069257*
> I still haven't recieved any email yet regarding the Early Beta, I'm not worried either.


@BFcom @gamestar @BATTLEFIELDO @GameOasis @bf3blog EA Support: " You may get the email tomorrow . " #BF3 #beta keys may sent tommorrow!
22 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone

Source: http://twitter.com/#!/freakyphil1/status/117962163993329664


----------



## Blackops_2

Going to be super hard to study genetics tonight knowing I get to play BF3 in the morning


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda;15069275*
> The average here in Australia is 360KB/s but my modems slow!


835KB/s here... NSW


----------



## Hawk777th

20Mbps here. It gets me by.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invert_Panda;15068806*
> I hope, Australias internet sucks 260KB/s for the win.


Lol tell me about it. I live in the last town in Spain next to the french border and the ISPs dont even bother building the infrastructures for good internet for just a small town so i still have a max down speed of 100KB/s.

thank god im moving soon.


----------



## Frazz

I used to get the average of 1,700kb's on my Australian connection. Now the best I get is 800kb's... My local exchange took down it's ADSL2+ line and left up the 8MB on and I'm literally lest than one km from it.


----------



## Behrouz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15068793*
> So, Tuesday at 8am is when we are supposed to be able to get into the early access Beta. Man, I CAN'T WAIT! Bye-bye BFBC2 & MOH!


8AM in which timezone?


----------



## Invert_Panda

Can't wait for the national broadband thing to finish!


----------



## Invert_Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15068793*
> So, Tuesday at 8am is when we are supposed to be able to get into the early access Beta. Man, I CAN'T WAIT! Bye-bye BFBC2 & MOH!


Sources man weir are they?


----------



## olliiee

20Mb/s for me too. QLD Australia


----------



## jezzer

Do u still get an early acces beta key when u preorder?


----------



## dan_ep82

1pm in london,ireland time
I've only 7Mb/s since moving house,had 24


----------



## Hawk777th

I like how the new Nvidia drivers for BF3 have screen shots of the game as you install them sweet!


----------



## hydropwnics

is there a confirmed start time for East Coast US?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

edit: So we should be getting email invites today. Schweet.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer;15069529*
> Do u still get an early acces beta key when u preorder?


Not anymore I believe. I think you had to pre-order by Sept. 25th in order to get early access. If you pre-order now, you will probably have to wait till the 29th to get beta with everyone else that did not pre-order.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15069809*
> edit: So we should be getting email invites today. Schweet.


Tomorow they said on twitter.
Some got keys through the server hosting companys (500 odd giveaways i think) and have it pre downloaded already


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15069809*
> edit: So we should be getting email invites today. Schweet.


Who said that?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15068622*
> http://twitter.com/#!/EA_Australia/status/118217369570131968
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?msg=Battlefield%203%20Beta%20Early+Access&iso=20110927T12&sort=1


Dates and times worldwide for beta launch.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15069686*
> I like how the new Nvidia drivers for BF3 have screen shots of the game as you install them sweet!


I thought that was cool too.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Dates and times worldwide for beta launch.


Nice one.

Though if it launches tomorrow in, say, the UK at noon, and hardly anyone has received their beta key yet, isn't that less than 24 hours to dl the beta client? I hope there is movement on this soon. If I can't get the D/L started before I sleep tonight, I won't be able to start the download until after work tomorrow, about 5 hours after the damn beta launches.

Oh I don't care, I'm only going to get my face shot off anyway.


----------



## hp.

ins't that full trailer going to launch today ? they released teaser video few days before and said full will launch on 26th ?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


yep thats what i heard. but wish i didn't reset, would be nice to have a head start for showing dice love.


Completely disagree with that; it would be unfair for anyone that buys the game at midnight release to join in and find that there are thousands that are already rank 10+. It may not seem like a big deal, but it is.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Nice one.

Though if it launches tomorrow in, say, the UK at noon, and hardly anyone has received their beta key yet, isn't that less than 24 hours to dl the beta client? I hope there is movement on this soon. If I can't get the D/L started before I sleep tonight, I won't be able to start the download until after work tomorrow, about 5 hours after the damn beta launches.

Oh I don't care, I'm only going to get my *face shot off anyway.*


When that happens, will you change your DP?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


When that happens, will you change your DP?

















No, he'll respawn at B and knife you in the back.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


No, he'll respawn at B and knife you in the back.










I'm more likely to knife myself in the back. Steal my own dogtags. Cry myself to sleep.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I'm more likely to knife myself in the back. Steal my own dogtags. Cry myself to sleep.


Lol. In BC2 I many times don't bother knifing because I prefer getting the kill towards my guns' medals. It's why I have such few knife kills, I don't even have the knife insignia yet. Last night though I was mowing people down like crazy with the USAS 12, that gun is INSANE as much as I hate to admit it now. I've always HATED shotguns. I landed a few NASTY flanks on entire squads and ripped them to shreds with that gun, and a few times if I ran out of shells I turned and knifed the next guy behind me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Lol. In BC2 I many times don't bother knifing because I prefer getting the kill towards my guns' medals. It's why I have such few knife kills, I don't even have the knife insignia yet. Last night though I was mowing people down like crazy with the USAS 12, that gun is INSANE as much as I hate to admit it now. I've always HATED shotguns. I landed a few NASTY flanks on entire squads and ripped them to shreds with that gun, and a few times if I ran out of shells I turned and knifed the next guy behind me.


Shotties are one of those weapons that seem to be uber in everyone elses hands other than mine. Anytime I load up a shotgun, hell, even equip the shotgun underbarrel, that will be the time when I get picked off from range for 10 games.

I just can't wait to get some LMG action on in the Beta. Support was far and away my fave class.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

is there any solid info about the release date of this game or is it still all rumors?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


is there any solid info about the release date of this game or is it still all rumors?


October 25th. It's been confirmed for months.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


is there any solid info about the release date of this game or is it still all rumors?


You serious? : / 25th October


----------



## Hazzeedayz

o, havent been keeping up with it...been following bulldozer too much :/

thanks


----------



## Hazzeedayz

o btw chewbaccasdad...ur avatar is....disturbing


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


o btw chewbaccasdad...ur avatar is....disturbing


He is the boss.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


o btw chewbaccasdad...ur avatar is....disturbing


Not the first time someones commented on chewbaccasdad's avatar


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


Not the first time someones commented on chewbaccasdad's avatar










It must be close to a daily occurrence for him now..


----------



## Hawk777th

Do I have to move my LE MOH to Origin to get the Beta key? Or can I leave it on Steam?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15070607*
> Do I have to move my LE MOH to Origin to get the Beta key? Or can I leave it on Steam?


I think you have to add it on Origin and play it once







I am surprised you don't have BF3 preordered.


----------



## DoomDash

Side by side comparison of the PC and PS3 versions:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420[/ame]


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Where do we preload the beta?

I don't see it in the "Demo" section. Or will the link be giving in the official email from EA/Origin?


----------



## Hawk777th

I do, but if I cant get an extra key I might as well. So I cant just leave it on Steam where its been?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


o, havent been keeping up with it...been following bulldozer too much :/

thanks


I've worked pretty hard on keeping the OP updated as needed. The release date has been on there minutes after it was announced at E3.

Quote:



Details:
Platforms: PC, Xbox 360, and Playstation 3
Release date: October 25, 2011


Literally the second line under the Details section.

Simply reading a few lines of text can avoid such useless and redundant questions.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

so how is it?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


It must be close to a daily occurrence for him now..


It actually really is lol.

Did anyone else see the latest tweet from David Goldfarb?

*@locust9 David Goldfarb 
Everybody ready?*

What a tease.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I do, but if I cant get an extra key I might as well. So I cant just leave it on Steam where its been?


There's no such thing as not getting a key.. you will get your key if you have BF3 preordered


----------



## McAlberts

is this news or am i late to the party? http://www.gamersdailynews.com/story...ld-3-Beta.html

or better yet, skip the first link and get it straight from here http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38108

New in Release 285.38

Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to 38%i.
Improves overall stability and image quality in Battlefield 3.
Added or updated SLI profiles for Battlefield 3, Dead Island, Diablo III, Dragon Age 2, Need for Speed: The Run, and Saints Row: The Third.
Fixed a performance regression in 285.27 beta running Crysis 2 (DirectX 9)

i - Performance measured vs. GeForce 285.27 driver on GeForce GTX 570 at 2650x1600 (DX11).


----------



## gerickjohn

Well, Here's some info guys,
Crash said there are no preloads here

http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/status/118328735165456384

He also said we'll be notified by email here

http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/status/118335037887365121

=D


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash;15070623*
> Side by side comparison of the PC and PS3 versions:










That's awesome.


----------



## Lune

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wIN8od9PC8&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15070680*
> is this news or am i late to the party? http://www.gamersdailynews.com/story-25280-New-GeForce-Beta-Driver-28538-Set-for-Battlefield-3-Beta.html
> 
> or better yet, skip the first link and get it straight from here http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38108


Old news I already got them installed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Shotties are one of those weapons that seem to be uber in everyone elses hands other than mine. Anytime I load up a shotgun, hell, even equip the shotgun underbarrel, that will be the time when I get picked off from range for 10 games.

I just can't wait to get some LMG action on in the Beta. Support was far and away my fave class.


You just need to dedicate a little time to learning them. The USAS12 can hit from decent distances. I mentally center enemy heads into the center of the huge circle and I usually kill them in 1 or 2 shots.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Early Beta access is for US PC Download customers only.


So everyone else (including Canada) gets screwed? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


So everyone else (including Canada) gets screwed? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


It's not just US.


----------



## elson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15070757*
> It's not just US.


I hope so


----------



## pcenvy88

Just found out that the MoH I purchased (and never played) via Origin is a standard edition copy and won't get me a bf3 beta key. **** THAT!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

So no two seater bombers because of consoles. Can you imagine waiting at in the hangar for a jet to spawn on console? I'm not sure if Conquest mode would go over well with the console crowd. What other game on consoles is even remotely close to a battlefield game?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coOHj...el_video_title


They should've done the linkin park Jay-Z 99 problems at least.. Hopefully the addition of the m203 to the m16 has some negatives. Really don't want to see it turn into BC2 with everyone having the m203. The addition of weight should decrease accuracy a tad bit, kind of like the m16/m203 in BF2.


----------



## Hawk777th

The addition of weight should increase accuracy due to it absorbing recoil due to the weapon being heavier. The 203 has been known to play havoc with barrel harmonics though.


----------



## Higgins

Beta release time confirmed by EA Australia.

Quote:



To clarify the #Battlefield3 beta is open to all comers from 10pm (or close to for consoles) on Sept 29.


That translates to:

12pm GMT

2pm CEST

8am EDT

7am CDT

5am PDT

1pm BST

Source


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What about the 27th?


----------



## Lune

It's the same for 27 and 29 (according to their first tweet about time)


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15070866*
> Beta release time confirmed by EA Australia.
> 
> That translates to:
> 
> 12pm GMT
> 
> 2pm CEST
> 
> 8am EDT
> 
> 7am CDT
> 
> 5am PDT
> 
> 1pm BST
> 
> Source


Since I'm CST, they will shoot me a download link at 7am tomorrow?


----------



## DoomDash

I would assume they do, do this, but do they let you get into the beta if you reserve it this Friday still since its late ? Just curious because I am low on funds this week.

* that was a lot of do's *


----------



## enri95

You Tube  



 
 Weapon customization.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

*T - minus 20 hours and counting! *

Better be going to sleep early tonight.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Since I'm CST, they will shoot me a download link at 7am tomorrow?


Apparently beta key emails are going out tonight.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*   The addition of weight should increase accuracy due to it absorbing recoil due to the weapon being heavier. The 203 has been known to play havoc with barrel harmonics though.  
I'm referring to along the lines of off hand shooting a heavier weapon. When you go from sub 8lbs to plus 9 (guessing) it makes a difference. Like trying to free hand my 14lb .308, it's an incredible pain. Also the weight distribution of the AR/M16/M4 platform is already front heavy since there is nothing in the back but the buffer, buffer tube, spring, and stock. I also have a 18" upper med contour shaved to gov't profile past the gas block. Thats 2" shorter than the m16 barrel length. Granted it has a med contour vs standard the addition of a m203 on the m16 should be around the same added weight. Trying to free hand my mk12 mod 1 absolutely sucks also, completely front heavy due to the upper. Probably a little to skeptic for the game considering i've seen people running around with a SAW, but i just don't want to see it become BC2 in the manner of everyone having m203s.

Just looking it up the m203 apparently weighs around 3lbs. M4 is around 7lb-8lb with a load mag. Add 5.5" barrel wise then 3lb due to the m203 off hand accuracy should go down. Thing should weigh around 11lbs.
*Dice: "It's good to be back on PC"*








  
 You Tube


----------



## glycerin256

"Above and beyond the call" OF DUTY!! LOL hilarious.

Thx for posting that up.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


o, havent been keeping up with it...been following bulldozer too much :/

thanks



bulldozer doesn't have MW3 to release against.

it WILL be coming out on the 25th.


----------



## Lune

Apparently ppl are already downloading the BETA.....

Proof of them saying no preload: http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/stat...28735165456384


----------



## hydropwnics

photoshop?


----------



## Lune

Not photoshop, thats the sad part.


----------



## Far3nhe1t

Source?


----------



## Blackops_2

Just looked i couldn't find any of the sort


----------



## hydropwnics

:O i want to preload

EDIT

Quote:



Pre-load and Get Ready to Play at Launch

Pre-order the PC Digital version of Battlefield 3 Limited Edition through Origin to preload your game before it launches. Preloading insures means you can play the minute Battlefield 3 releases instead of waiting to install.


http://store.origin.com/store/ea/htm...lefield3_US_LE

EDIT: I guess that doesnt specify preload for actual release or beta release


----------



## BigLisy

That screenshot shows 'Purchased: 21 September 2011'. Doesn't that mean he redeemed its code by that day so it's just one of the rare selected testers?


----------



## Lune

The other one is from today tho.


----------



## Lune




----------



## Hawk777th

So glad to see Ultra!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Oh God PLEASE tell me we can PICK a squad to join and aren't just thrown into whichever squad has the least players?


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Oh God PLEASE tell me we can PICK a squad to join and aren't just thrown into whichever squad has the least players?


If you want a premade squad you do it through Battlelog, but let's hope the final game will let you browse the squads :|


----------



## Behrouz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Oh God PLEASE tell me we can PICK a squad to join and aren't just thrown into whichever squad has the least players?


BC2 let you pick a squad .......


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*






























The thing that scares me the most about this is looking at your settings you are not running everything on Ultra and then looking down into your sig rig...4x sli and your not running ultra.......please god tell me you just didn't set the others on ultra yet


----------



## Hawk777th

Those arent his shots.


----------



## Far3nhe1t

Thats not him


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


The thing that scares me the most about this is looking at your settings you are not running everything on Ultra and then looking down into your sig rig...4x sli and your not running ultra.......please god tell me you just didn't set the others on ultra yet


That's not him though.

Right?


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


The thing that scares me the most about this is looking at your settings you are not running everything on Ultra and then looking down into your sig rig...4x sli and your not running ultra.......please god tell me you just didn't set the others on ultra yet


Pretty sure it's not him playing.

edit: wow, 4 of the same posts within 10 secs lol


----------



## Lune

http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/...-3/GPUAnalyzer


----------



## Khaotik55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


The thing that scares me the most about this is looking at your settings you are not running everything on Ultra and then looking down into your sig rig...4x sli and your not running ultra.......please god tell me you just didn't set the others on ultra yet


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/...-3/GPUAnalyzer


thank god
i was about to cry since i'm only running 2x GTX275's
i wulda never been able to play


----------



## hydropwnics

how are all those people playing open beta?


----------



## Hawk777th

Friends and Family most likely.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


how are all those people playing open beta?


Looking up some of those names on Origin, they all regularly have the Open Beta game already


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behrouz*


BC2 let you pick a squad .......










? What are you asking here?

Yes, BC2 lets you pick any squad you want. The BF3 Alpha didn't, it just threw you into whichever squad had the least players. It was a headache to get on the squad you wanted.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Friends and Family most likely.


yea thats what i was thinking


----------



## RPXZ

I ordered on the 25th, do i still quality for the early beta release?


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Khaotik55*












*slaps kaotic*

EDIT: is that cptn kirk?


----------



## Hawk777th

Duh.


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone know if we are getting the new AMD GPU drivers today? Says so on BF3blog

Quote:



A few days ago we reported that Nvidia will release special drivers optimized for Battlefield 3, which will bring enhanced stability and performance for the upcoming beta.

Not to be outdone, rival graphics card maker AMD has announced that they too will be releasing special drivers for their Radeon graphics cards just in time for the Battlefield 3 beta. The new Radeon Catalyst drivers will be custom made for Battlefield 3, much like Nvidia's drivers. Both drivers are set to be released next week, a day ahead of the beta which drops on September 27.


SOURCE


----------



## rogueblade




----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone know if we are getting the new AMD GPU drivers today? Says so on BF3blog

SOURCE


Seems a bit late for today,they usually release them by now no?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone know if we are getting the new AMD GPU drivers today? Says so on BF3blog

SOURCE


Hopefully they release them ahead of the beta, not during.

But, I'll be happy if we get them by the end of beta.


----------



## USFORCES

BF3 Beta driver

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...ta-driver.html

•Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to 38%i.
•Improves overall stability and image quality in Battlefield 3.
•Added or updated SLI profiles for Battlefield 3, Dead Island, Diablo III, Dragon Age 2, Need for Speed: The Run, and Saints Row: The Third.
•Fixed a performance regression in 285.27 beta running Crysis 2 (DirectX 9).


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


BF3 Beta driver

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-wi...ta-driver.html


Dont take this wrong but thats like the 20th time they have been posted.


----------



## Lhino

Downloading the new drivers now







.


----------



## dan_ep82

Looking for ATI,thanks though


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dan_ep82*


Looking for ATI,thanks though



Probably release them on the 28th.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone know if we are getting the new AMD GPU drivers today? Says so on BF3blog

SOURCE


We should have that "Special Driver for BF3" from AMD either tomorrow or Wednesday the latest.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


We should have that "Special Driver for BF3" from AMD either tomorrow or Wednesday the latest.










I'd LOL if the release notes stated:

- Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to *39%.*

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


I'd LOL if the release notes stated:

- Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to *39%.*

Hahahahahahaha!


That sounds about right.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


I'd LOL if the release notes stated:

- Increases performance in Battlefield 3 by up to *39%.*

Hahahahahahaha!


Well I do remember the Alpha was running *a lot* better in AMD cards than Nvidia.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is the case again for the BETA, considering BFBC2 has always been better in AMD at the start of the BETA and full game.

But yeah, would be funny to see a 39% gain.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well I do remember the Alpha was running *a lot* better in AMD cards than Nvidia.

I wouldn't be surprised if this is the case again for the BETA, considering BFBC2 has always been better in AMD at the start of the BETA and full game.

But yeah, would be funny to see a 39% gain.










I wouldn't be surprised either, NVIDIA cards, especially Fermi based cards, had lots of performance related issues in BFBC2.

If BF3 happens to be an "AMD Gaming Evolved" title, I'm gonna be selling my GTX 470 ASAP, and going AMD.


----------



## Lhino

This is where 38% comes from. "Performance measured vs. GeForce 285.27 driver on GeForce GTX 570 at 2650x1600 (DX11)"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


I wouldn't be surprised either, NVIDIA cards, especially Fermi based cards, had lots of performance related issues in BFBC2.

If BF3 happens to be an "AMD Gaming Evolved" title, I'm gonna be selling my GTX 470 ASAP, and going AMD.


Well, *IT IS* an AMD Gaming Evolved title;


----------



## theturbofd

Hey would you guys like a Benchmark tool to be released with the game?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey would you guys like a Benchmark tool to be released with the game?


yes, very much so


----------



## chewbaccasdad

My God, it's going to take me an hour to download the beta drivers, a 190Mb file. Peeps must be killing the Nvidia servers man.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


My God, it's going to take me an hour to download the beta drivers, a 190Mb file. Peeps must be killing the Nvidia servers man.


its slow because your ISP saw your avatar


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey would you guys like a Benchmark tool to be released with the game?


I have my own benchmark tool. I just count all the frames in a one minute period and then divide the result by 60.

What?

What do you mean *lying?*


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


its slow because your ISP saw your avatar


To be fair, if I saw me, I'd throttle my bandwidth.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


To be fair, if I saw me, I'd throttle my bandwidth.


hahaha


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, *IT IS* an AMD Gaming Evolved title;











doesn't matter though. DICE have said that they're working with both AMD and Nvidia to ensure the best experience for both sides.

And just because they have EA and DICE listed as partners doesn't mean that BF3 is a gaming evolved title.

Now that Nvidia has their drivers out lets just hope that AMD will soon follow.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


doesn't matter though. DICE have said that they're working with both AMD and Nvidia to ensure the best experience for both sides.

And just because they have EA and DICE listed as partners doesn't mean that BF3 is a gaming evolved title.

Now that Nvidia has their drivers out lets just hope that AMD will soon follow.


I know, I haven't said otherwise. I already knew Battlefield 3 would be powered by AMD & Nvidia.

The BF3 Beta drivers from AMD should be out tomorrow or Wednesday latest.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I know, I haven't said otherwise. I already knew Battlefield 3 would be powered by AMD & Nvidia.

The BF3 Beta drivers from AMD should be out tomorrow or Wednesday latest.






























































Edit: I wish i had tomorrow off from work, or someone who could at least go to my apartment in the morning and get the download started so when I get home from work its ready to go


----------



## kcuestag

I have 2 weeks off until I start my classes.


----------



## gh05t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*





















































Edit: I wish i had tomorrow off from work, or someone who could at least go to my apartment in the morning and get the download started so when I get home from work its ready to go


You always setup a remote desktop.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have 2 weeks off until I start my classes.










u son of a









also u just had 12000th post









Edit: If i have windows 7 on my computer at home and XP on my work computer can i still remote in?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


u son of a










...Spanish woman.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


...Spanish woman.










i have next week off so thats pretty good


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*





















































Edit: I wish i had tomorrow off from work, or someone who could at least go to my apartment in the morning and get the download started so when I get home from work its ready to go


Just set up Teamviewer for unattended access and use their web interface to remote in. I do that all the time on patch days.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Just set up Teamviewer for unattended access and use their web interface to remote in. I do that all the time on patch days.


kk ill try that, will I have to open ports on my router & my house?


----------



## jellythecake

Just saw this on Kotaku!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


kk ill try that, will I have to open ports on my router & my house?


with team viewer usually No. That thing gets through almost any firewall


----------



## Vorgier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAt5EHYrra0  



 
 This one is better.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


with team viewer usually No. That thing gets through almost any firewall










okay awesome, gonna set it up when i get off work tonight. Gonna be nice to get home tomorrow night beta already DLed


----------



## Lune




----------



## jellythecake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAt5EHYrra0

This one is better.










Oh snap!


----------



## Vorgier

Wow these menus look so much better.


----------



## b.walker36

must play


----------



## glycerin256

Hey guys, typing this on my HTPC

I just DL'd and tried installing these beta drivers on my sig rig. My computer is just sitting at a black screen as has been for a little while. The screen will not wake up.

What should I do? I have done anything except move the mouse and tap 'esc' to try to wake the screen up. Tryin not to freak out...

Thx in advance


----------



## Lune

Lol guys they have changed the entire map :O Road is now all in dirt, there's satelite plate and some boxes next to the bridge :O


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*












Im noticing the 3D stereo option on the left, and chuckling to myself. This is what I called earlier, I bet when they say to play it maxed requires 2 580's their including 3D. At least I sure hope so


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


Im noticing the 3D stereo option on the left, and chuckling to myself. This is what I called earlier, I bet when they say to play it maxed requires 2 580's their including 3D. At least I sure hope so


Not to mention Ambient Oclusion (HBAO), the first thing I do when I launch the game will be turning that off, it was useless in BFBC2 and took away a lot of performance.









And Motion Blur as well, I don't like that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i think this game will have some people considering buying second GPU,including me


----------



## dazedfive

Nice to see they moved the mcoms further away from the defenders spawn


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Not to mention Ambient Oclusion (HBAO), the first thing I do when I launch the game will be turning that off, it was useless in BFBC2 and took away a lot of performance.









And Motion Blur as well, I don't like that.










This^ HBAO gives 0 visual difference yet sucks up to 40 fps without a problem.. useless.

I hate Motion Blur.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Seeing that made me feel alot better about my single 580 at my res. I hate HBAO as well, I sat for like 30 minutes one day turning it on and off trying to figure out what the hell it did. I still can't tell...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


Seeing that made me feel alot better about my single 580 at my res. I hate HBAO as well, I sat for like 30 minutes one day turning it on and off trying to figure out what the hell it did. I still can't tell...


There's a comparison out there like in 1080p screenshots.. you literally can't see ANY difference.. now imagine while playing, good luck seeing anything.


----------



## BigLisy

They stated you can also choose SSAO instead of HBAO, which should look about the same, but waaay more performance oriented.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Hey guys, typing this on my HTPC

I just DL'd and tried installing these beta drivers on my sig rig. My computer is just sitting at a black screen as has been for a little while. The screen will not wake up.

What should I do? I have done anything except move the mouse and tap 'esc' to try to wake the screen up. Tryin not to freak out...

Thx in advance


any1?


----------



## hydropwnics

Lune leme borrow 2 of those 580s

Glycerin, so you havent tried rebooting or anything?

EDIT: I'd also consider opening a thread in the Nvidia GFX section


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


They stated you can also choose SSAO instead of HBAO, which should look about the same, but waaay more performance oriented.


Thats awesome I like that they are including so many graphics options.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


any1?


I suggest you open up a new thread in the Nvidia section.


----------



## nepas

Battlefield 3 Tank Runs Over Black Ops RC Car

  
 You Tube  



 

LOL EA,are trolling CoD hard now!


----------



## Waffleboy

What is HBAO supposed to do anyway?


----------



## dazedfive

It does something with the lighting


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


What is HBAO supposed to do anyway?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_occlusion

It's just extra shading. In BFBC2 it just seems to make the shadows darker, and doesn't really "enhance" them. I find it easier to find snipers hiding in dark areas with it off also.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Check these pics out, they are the only ones I've ever seen that make the difference apparent. Open them in seperate tabs and switch back and forth.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...2/1-hbaoon.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3.../1-hbaooff.jpg


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


Check these pics out, they are the only ones I've ever seen that make the difference apparent. Open them in seperate tabs and switch back and forth.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...2/1-hbaoon.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3.../1-hbaooff.jpg


interesting


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


Check these pics out, they are the only ones I've ever seen that make the difference apparent. Open them in seperate tabs and switch back and forth.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3...2/1-hbaoon.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b3.../1-hbaooff.jpg


It may look different there, but most maps don't even have such grass it really makes no difference in most of the maps... and it costs up to 30-40 fps = useles in my book.


----------



## hp.

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com

allow me to log in , and ask key from me......now just 1 thing coming between beta and me


----------



## rocklobsta1109

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It may look different there, but most maps don't even have such grass it really makes no difference in most of the maps... and it costs up to 30-40 fps = useles in my book.


Oh I totally agree with that. I like the effort, but its usefulness is heavily outweighed by its performance hit.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It may look different there, but most maps don't even have such grass it really makes no difference in most of the maps... and it costs up to 30-40 fps = useles in my book.


LOL, says the guy with 4 GTX 580's!


----------



## Lhino

I almost couldn't see the difference between real life and the game with that tank in that vid :O.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


LOL, says the guy with 4 GTX 580's!


He's got no 4 GTX580's, he's got a single HD5970 right now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I almost couldn't see the difference between real life and the game with that tank in that vid :O.


That's because it was real life footage. :doh.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It may look different there, but most maps don't even have such grass it really makes no difference in most of the maps... and it costs up to 30-40 fps = useles in my book.


its about 5 fps...

And it works on all trees and such as well.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


He's got no 4 GTX580's, he's got a single HD5970 right now.









That's because it was real life footage. :doh.


Was partially real life and some if it was in game? I remember the exact scene with the multiple tanks from one of the game play trailers.

When do they send the key for downloading the BETA??


----------



## PoopaScoopa

16 hours left and no emails?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ambient_occlusion

It's just extra shading. In BFBC2 it just seems to make the shadows darker, and doesn't really "enhance" them. I find it easier to find snipers hiding in dark areas with it off also.


If you also turn shaders to low, it makes it easier as well. More brightness in areas that would be shaded otherwise.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


He's got no 4 GTX580's, he's got a single HD5970 right now.









That's because it was real life footage. :doh.


true I only have 2x 580's atm but going to return them if this junk 5970 runs it


----------



## Yukss

Oh god i really need the preload, mi internet sucks at 2mb/seg, i need to download the game today, we had should recieve the keys by now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

This guy is streaming, but the quality is pretty bad







http://battlefield3.tv/#


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


its about 5 fps...

And it works on all trees and such as well.


Nah, more like ~15 FPS.










http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guid...c2-tweak-guide


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


This guy is streaming, but the quality is pretty bad








http://battlefield3.tv/#


How are they getting keys so early?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


How are they getting keys so early?


I've no idea and it's pissing me off very much : /


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I want a key


----------



## RPXZ

Patiently waiting!!! Next 12 hours are going to be rough!


----------



## RPXZ

Watching the stream... that map feels a little like call of duty :/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Do we have a vent or TS to organize a OCN group during the beta?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Do we have a vent or TS to organize a OCN group during the beta?


I'm not sure if OCN has one, but I do and I would be more than happy to supply OCN with a team speak for bf3. Let me know if you guys want to do this.


----------



## Lune

Use ours if you want







8.9.5.238:9178

Quality is crisp clear

btw


----------



## T3beatz

That is funny... I know a ton of guys feel the same way! lol


----------



## Yukss

Guys you must see this:

Echa un vistazo a este vÃ*deo en Youtube:

  
 You Tube  



 
And i love the sentence "above and beyon the call". (of duty)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Wish i knew the guys PC specs in the vid


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Cool. I'll bookmark that. I know OCN has a BC2 server. You should make a thread about it and put it in your sig so everyone can get together at one place. Then we can form platoons and work together


----------



## Lhino

Anyone else having issues with the beta drivers? I am a little worried about installing them now after what happened to another person on the forum.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Anyone else having issues with the beta drivers? I am a little worried about installing them now after what happened to another person on the forum.


Not at all


----------



## piskooooo

Is there a full weapons list yet?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Anyone else having issues with the beta drivers? I am a little worried about installing them now after what happened to another person on the forum.


There is always a few people that will have issues with all drivers, so don't go off of 1 person. They are working great for me, playing BC2 on them atm.


----------



## hp.

http://www.own3d.tv/live/126950 live bf3


----------



## remer

I just had a some trouble trying to change my EA Mater ID. This guy was either stupid or distracted. It took him a while to realize that remer and rem3r aren't the same. Hopefully this doesn't screw my account up at all.

Quote:



Hi, my name is Sandeep. How may I help you?
****** : Hi. I was hoping I could change my ea master id.
...
Sandeep: Please tell me another EA id that you want?
****** : Remer 
Sandeep: that has been already taken
Sandeep: Please tell me another EA id ?
Sandeep: Is there anything else I may assist you with today?
****** : Could you try rem3r 
Sandeep: Could you please clarify your issue little more?
Sandeep: As the EA id you have given has been taken by another person 
Sandeep: So tell me another EA id that you want .
****** : I would like to change my EA Master ID. Could you try Rem3r 
Sandeep: Please tell me another EA id ?
2250308139: so remer and rem3r are taken? 
Sandeep: great


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


http://www.own3d.tv/live/126950 live bf3


Already linked that.. but its terrible.


----------



## hydropwnics

so does BF3 automatically use your EA Master ID name? Or can we choose any soldier name


----------



## remer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


so does BF3 automatically use your EA Master ID name? Or can we choose any soldier name


IDK. Its still showing my battlefield ID as the old one but my EA master id changed. My origin ID also changed.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remer*


IDK. Its still showing my battlefield ID as the old one but my EA master id changed. My origin ID also changed.


yea i mean my master ID is hydropwnics but my battlefield name is different, I want to try and get hydropwnics as my BF3 soldier name tho


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remer*


IDK. Its still showing my battlefield ID as the old one but my EA master id changed. My origin ID also changed.


You're in the beta already? The battlelog site should let you create 3 soldiers. It doesn't use the EA Master ID like the Alpha.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh im looking at that stream I really hope that is not an M4 with RIS system because it looks nothing like the one in real life unless its an HK416


----------



## xJavontax

Is there a TeamSpeak server for OCN? I'd love to talk to the community


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


Is there a TeamSpeak server for OCN? I'd love to talk to the community










I'd like to know this too. It would be cool to talk and play to you guys tomorrow - my 1942 clan has a vent server we could use, but it only holds 15 people.


----------



## xJavontax

If I can figure out how to set up a server, I'll probably do it, but my connection isn't the greatest so clarity would probably be an issue.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Use ours if you want







8.9.5.238:9178

Quality is crisp clear

btw











Lune has invited us to use this TS for the beta.


----------



## dezahp

When will the AMD drivers for BF3 be available? Or is it already out and I just didn't see it?


----------



## Blackops_2

The guy on the live feed looks like he's playing Cod. Seriously he's running and gunning like crazy. It looks faster than last time.


----------



## mtbiker033

when can we log into battlelog guys? pre-order origin?


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune has invited us to use this TS for the beta.


Well Battlelog has voice coms built in(if it works this time














)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


When will the AMD drivers for BF3 be available? Or is it already out and I just didn't see it?


https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...33001360203777

https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystMaker...32687634657280


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Lune, Higgins or kcuestag. Want to create a thread for people to list all their soldier names so we can friend up in battlelog then add it to your sig?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune has invited us to use this TS for the beta.


Feel free to join







I am busy right now ill talk to you soon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune, Higgins or kcuestag. Want to create a thread for people to list all their soldier names so we can friend up in battlelog then add it to your sig?


No, we closed the previous thread: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune, Higgins or kcuestag. Want to create a thread for people to list all their soldier names so we can friend up in battlelog then add it to your sig?


Just use the Steam Group I guess


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, we closed the previous thread: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


Why was it closed? Against the rules?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, we closed the previous thread: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-ocn-clan.html


Why's that? Will a gameserver mod organize it or something?


----------



## kcuestag

AMD "BF3 Drivers";

https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...37636317777920

They should be available within a few hours, right on time for the Early Beta opening.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune, Higgins or kcuestag. Want to create a thread for people to list all their soldier names so we can friend up in battlelog then add it to your sig?


I made a thread last week.


----------



## snow cakes

did DICE give a time for the release in each timezone?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


AMD "BF3 Drivers";

https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...37636317777920

They should be available within a few hours, right on time for the Early Beta opening.










Downloading now.

Ah, downloaded but not complete. Cant install.

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDC...iewdriver.aspx


----------



## hajabooja

Can't wait! Got my VNC server all setup so I can remote in via my phone to start the download while I'm at work. 3:30pm tomorrow can't come soon enough!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


did DICE give a time for the release in each timezone?


front page of ocn


----------



## c0ld

If I pre-ordered a digital copy from origin how do I get access to the beta?

I am at work atm.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


If I pre-ordered a digital copy from origin how do I get access to the beta?

I am at work atm.


You download it on the 29th with the rest of the people?

You are too late for the head start buddy.


----------



## Andr3az

Battlefield 3 montage by Sgt. Enigma:

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu6vyHvVADs&feature=feedu  



 
Makes me wanna play it...!!! Can't wait, but still have to upgrade my CP


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Downloading now.

Ah, downloaded but not complete. Cant install.

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDC...iewdriver.aspx


You are a bit impatient.









He said it would be ready in a couple of hours. I think I am ajust going to go to sleep and get them once I wake up.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


You download it on the 29th with the rest of the people?

You are too late for the head start buddy.


I pre-ordered before the cutoff date, I should get early access.


----------



## glycerin256

THIS JUST IN, AMD GUYS:

@repi
Johan Andersson
Radeon users, use these super fresh #bf3 drivers for the beta: www.amd.com/bf3driver Catalyst 11.10 preview (thanks @CatalystMaker)


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


THIS JUST IN, AMD GUYS:

@repi
Johan Andersson
Radeon users, use these super fresh #bf3 drivers for the beta: www.amd.com/bf3driver Catalyst 11.10 preview (thanks @CatalystMaker)


They are not working.. already said that 99 times







wait for them to reupload it


----------



## joarangoe

Woootttt!,

Omg,cant believe its so close

Enviado desde mi SGH-I897 usando Tapatalk


----------



## glycerin256

Man, we're gonna hear so much crap about dolphin diving, I can see it already. I hate dolphin divers.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


Battlefield 3 montage by Sgt. Enigma:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu6vy...&feature=feedu

Makes me wanna play it...!!! Can't wait, but still have to upgrade my CP










Every time I see one of his videos I see him killing nothing but noobs. 
What servers does he play on? I want in them.









I mean seriously... Look how bad they are at 1:30!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


THIS JUST IN, AMD GUYS:

@repi
Johan Andersson
Radeon users, use these super fresh #bf3 drivers for the beta: www.amd.com/bf3driver Catalyst 11.10 preview (thanks @CatalystMaker)


the instructions are pretty thick


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


Battlefield 3 montage by Sgt. Enigma:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu6vy...&feature=feedu

Makes me wanna play it...!!! Can't wait, but still have to upgrade my CP










That dude is pretty godly, though many of the people he killed seemed like total idiots that just ran in after seeing their teammates drop like flies. Seemed like maybe they were bots?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andr3az*


Battlefield 3 montage by Sgt. Enigma:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu6vy...&feature=feedu

Makes me wanna play it...!!! Can't wait, but still have to upgrade my CP










O..M..G

That was Fan-fricking-tastic!


----------



## BigPharma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Man, we're gonna hear so much crap about dolphin diving, I can see it already. I hate dolphin divers.


They implemented a fix for that in BF2, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Lune, Higgins or kcuestag. Want to create a thread for people to list all their soldier names so we can friend up in battlelog then add it to your sig?


Feel free to add me on Origin. Lune and I created a steam group of OCN BF3 players, but that won't translate into battlelog for platoons and such.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Every time I see one of his videos I see him killing nothing but noobs. 
What servers does he play on? I want in them.









I mean seriously... Look how bad they are at 1:30!










Exactly : / they are always terrible and he plays this like it's COD sometimes


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Exactly : / they are always terrible and he plays this like it's COD sometimes










We talking about live feed guy?


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone got a place with a better price on the game? Want to buy it!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


We talking about live feed guy?


Enigma and his quickscoping in BF games ;/


----------



## vitality

Everyone add me on origin.

xVitality


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15076027*
> Exactly : / they are always terrible and he plays this like it's COD sometimes


That's exactly what I was thinking, especially at :45 when he did the hop around the corner that people always do in Blops.
I haven't seen players this bad since I played Blops on the Xbox _and came in first 3 games in a row.







_


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15076093*
> Enigma and his quickscoping in BF games ;/


Oh yeah just started his video...he plays like a Cod player for sure. Game isn't about kills it's about winning with teamwork.


----------



## bl1nk

I always play BF3 like its COD, sorry to say but generally cod players>bf3 players in terms of pure skill.

Edit- I should say that I only play battlefield now, so by no means am I a COD fanboy.


----------



## calibrah

add me on orgin!
calibrah


----------



## snow cakes

hes pretty good tbh


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15076161*
> I always play BF3 like its COD, sorry to say but generally cod players>bf3 players in terms of pure skill.
> 
> Edit- I should say that I only play battlefield now, so by no means am I a COD fanboy.


Only because the game has allowed you to do so. BF2 with dolphin diving out that spray and pray crap is useless. Also holding the mouse button down on full auto killing people across the map...doesn't work in BF2. You either go single, or make very accurate burst. I like battlefield also but there are some apparent things concerning me watching the latest gameplay compared to when i played the alpha. I'm watching people running around just shooting past 200yds full auto and getting kills...thats some Cod stuff right there. Maybe i'm paranoid and it's just metro who knows. But fact of the matter is you can't Cod on BF2 mechanics just doesn't work that way.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Getting system errors when adding friends on origin, uh oh









Add me on Origin: GenkiGenki
BFBC2: Genki
http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/Genki

Who else feels like they are gonna die if they don't get early Access?

meanwhile..... BFBC2


----------



## Yukss

Ok guys add me if you dont mind

Origin: yunke_acme

Lvl 50 bc2: yukss

I REALLY want to play with you guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbobb

Orgin name is jbobb if anyone wants to add me also.

EDIT: Why is it that when I search for anyones name that posted their Orgin names, it says it cannot find them. I tried searching for about 10 different peoples names here on OCN and it will say it cannot find them.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15076161*
> generally cod players>bf3 players in terms of pure skill.


No...just no...
I can sit on my arse and spam noobtubes and win.
I can sit in a corner with a sniper and win.
I can get an OP gun such as the AK74U, or M16A4 [MW2] and win because I can either spray you or 1 hit you across the map without even ADS.
I can spam killstreaks on your spawn and win.

Hell, the first day of Blops I had several games where I was going 30-40+ with ZERO deaths.
You should be slapped.


----------



## ACM

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTJX07xVbBk[/ame]


----------



## Waffleboy

My origin name is Waffleboy123, it won't let me add anyone for some reason -.-, so please request me


----------



## Ste v

I want to see how ultra settings run on my computer (probably bad) can't wait for the beta even if it is rush and operation metro


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15076371*
> No...just no...
> I can sit on my arse and spam noobtubes and win.
> I can sit in a corner with a sniper and win.
> I can get an OP gun such as the AK74U, or M16A4 [MW2] and win because I can either spray you or 1 hit you across the map without even ADS.
> I can spam killstreaks on your spawn and win.
> 
> Hell, the first day of Blops I had several games where I was going 30-40+ with ZERO deaths.
> You should be slapped.


There is more tubing in BC2, they even have infinite tubes.
There is once again more sniping in bc2.
OP guns? Like a shotgun sniper?

You do have a point about killstreaks, it rewarded camping.
But besides that half the things you mentioned could easily apply to BF.

I enjoy BF more than I do COD, but as another poster said the game's mechanics allowed for it to be more skill based (COD), while BF relied more on tactics. Hence why I play BF like I did COD (to an extent).


----------



## lightsout

I also can't add anyone in origin, it says search came up with nothing.


----------



## jam1e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15076161*
> I always play BF3 like its COD, sorry to say but generally cod players>bf3 players in terms of pure skill.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA. good one...

nub


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam1e;15076554*
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA. good one...
> 
> nub


So that is all you're going to add? Just laughter and an insult? Way to add to your argument, all you proved was your maturity.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15076532*
> There is more tubing in BC2, they even have infinite tubes.
> There is once again more sniping in bc2.
> OP guns? Like a shotgun sniper?
> 
> You do have a point about killstreaks, it rewarded camping.
> But besides that half the things you mentioned could easily apply to BF.
> 
> I enjoy BF more than I do COD, but as another poster said the game's mechanics allowed for it to be more skill based (COD), while BF relied more on tactics. Hence why I play BF like I did COD (to an extent).


I don't disagree you can play BF3 like CoD as it's a bit different. But BC2 other than it's name is a console spin off fused with Cod elements, which in turned carried over to a lesser extent in BF3. But BF2 the one and only is extremely balanced and requires much teamwork.


----------



## Lune

Wish this key would work in Origin.. I mean it works, but used









8qhr-tzwc-n3x5-6k4w-glay


----------



## Vorgier

This isn't the first time Origin was buggy with finding people.

Just give it a little time.

Add yourself to the list in my sig if you haven't yet. It's almost time


----------



## jam1e

lol, you make a silly comment, you get a silly reply. i mean seriously, cod's full of ****ters. to even make a comment like that just makes me lol.


----------



## BF3forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15076371*
> No...just no...
> I can sit on my arse and spam noobtubes and win.
> I can sit in a corner with a sniper and win.
> I can get an OP gun such as the AK74U, or M16A4 [MW2] and win because I can either spray you or 1 hit you across the map without even ADS.
> I can spam killstreaks on your spawn and win.
> 
> Hell, the first day of Blops I had several games where I was going 30-40+ with ZERO deaths.
> You should be slapped.


As a hardcore CoD and CS player I was. Going from CoD > BF:BC2 I was like ***? Am I playin against Console gamers?








It was like people wasent paying attention or had a hard time to look around ^^


----------



## pn0yb0i

Should CoD be discussed ANYWHERE in this thread? Waste of bandwidth ffs. Case Closed









Also, origin is having server issues - likely due to you know what.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

installed the nvid beta drivers and had to drop my core speed by 7mhz to get it stable again. weird.


----------



## theturbofd

Blink there's no point in discussing cod vs bf besides the fact they are different games the ppl on this board are heavily biased its not even funny.

On topic so keys will be sent today or right before beta starts? Since beta starts at 8am for me I guess ill have to wake up earllllllly


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15076927*
> installed the nvid beta drivers and had to drop my core speed by 7mhz to get it stable again. weird.


Yeah my overclock was unstable after installing the beta drivers too. dropped 10mhz and its fine now.


----------



## nepas

Anyone going to be watching the BF3 Tourney that Gamespot are holding?

It starts in 15 mins

http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926

EDIT:Stream has started!


----------



## TwiggLe

New AMD preview drivers with BF3 beta fixes..

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDCatalyst1110Previewdriver.aspx


----------



## jam1e

watching now, just waiting for it to start..


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15077077*
> anyone going to be watching the bf3 tourney that gamespot are holding?
> 
> It starts in 15 mins
> 
> http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926
> 
> edit:stream has started!


its live!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i;15077337*
> its live!


Wish it was on PC instead of PS3.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15077362*
> Wish it was on PC instead of PS3.


Agreed...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15077379*
> Agreed...


Yeah,would have been good to see a PC tourney,but it will be nice to see how the PS3 version runs.Its better than nothing.


----------



## Waffleboy

Wow the people playing suck lmao

"picking up a new kit is something unique in the game"

Okay, I love BF to death, but that has been in practically every FPS since quake...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15077412*
> Yeah,would have been good to see a PC tourney,but it will be nice to see how the PS3 version runs.Its better than nothing.


I agree but watching console players trying to move and aim is like watching penguins try and fly...


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15077462*
> Wow the people playing suck lmao


Yeah, holy crap they are terrible.


----------



## pn0yb0i

..


----------



## Tarthal

So how do we get into the beta that starts the 27th? I preoder the digital edition last month on the 21st on Origins. Havent gotten an email nor has it shown up in Origins. Any ideas?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarthal;15077575*
> So how do we get into the beta that starts the 27th? I preoder the digital edition last month on the 21st on Origins. Havent gotten an email nor has it shown up in Origins. Any ideas?


We get them tomorrow. I know it starts at 8AM tomorrow, eastern time.

Everyone notice the no 3D spotting?


----------



## Tarthal

o ok kept seeing poeple geting to preload it already and start downloading it now.


----------



## calavera

It's Origin. NOT Origins.

We're supposed to get emails later tonight or midnight.


----------



## Waffleboy

They need to get better sound mixing - it's hard to hear the people talking sometimes. The commentary is actually much better than I was expecting, it's fairly interesting.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

lol you can already see bugs in that livefeed. Attackers took both mcoms and they switch to a defender yet one of the mcoms is still flashing. I hope that's not just a late video feed because it looks like they're swapping characters live.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15077613*
> They need to get better sound mixing - it's hard to hear the people talking sometimes. The commentary is actually much better than I was expecting, it's fairly interesting.


It's really brutal to watch lol. I hate watching console players play FPSs.


----------



## Vorgier

Wow that "team white leader" guy...

I lol'd.

I can't watch that stream anymore. People are so bad.


----------



## Esotericrj

BF3 Prepped . Ready for tomorrow!

Origin: Esoterickrj

See you guys online!

Side note.... those new drivers 285.38 gave me a 303 point boost in 3dmark11.









WAS
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1852825?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1852825%3Fkey%3DzNyVpkvYAwyz4Bw5sJMEEHDhmv6Vyw

NOW
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/1897950?show_ads=true&page=%2F3dm11%2F1897950%3Fkey%3DMaVHZeLHJPUnquQXqjMPrq2kHeb9Dm


----------



## Tarthal

how did you get it preloaded?


----------



## DBEAU

You see him knifing the glass, how long it takes to break... Not lookin' good.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15078089*
> You see him knifing the glass, how long it takes to break... Not lookin' good.


You try slashing or stabbing a ~1" thick glass with a knife.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15078089*
> You see him knifing the glass, how long it takes to break... Not lookin' good.


I guess knifing a whole door down in one swipe in BC2 is reasonable too? lol


----------



## james8

since i have ridiculously slow internet, is it possible to ask a friend to download the beta and then give it to me on a flash drive? does origin allows a backup/restore system similar to steam?


----------



## hydropwnics

dono why AMD has that driver DL link up right now it just fails when you install, people should stop posting about it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15078207*
> since i have ridiculously slow internet, is it possible to ask a friend to download the beta and then give it to me on a flash drive? does origin allows a backup/restore system similar to steam?


I don't see why not. The game files have to go SOMEWHERE. You can grab them, put them on a flash drive, and put them where they belong on your own hard drive.


----------



## DBEAU

Hahaha they did boast how realistic it is in the trailer. The delay/lag is my concern.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15078207*
> since i have ridiculously slow internet, is it possible to ask a friend to download the beta and then give it to me on a flash drive? does origin allows a backup/restore system similar to steam?


Yup.

Works the same as with Steam.

Did it with the Alpha.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15078201*
> I guess knifing a whole door down in one swipe in BC2 is reasonable too? lol


What about base jumping in BC2? A person can dive straight to the ground like an eagle from a heli, open their parachute 7ft. from the ground and land comfortably.


----------



## mjpd1983

Guys, it's a game not a SIM, lets not go overboard


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Since this thread is entirely too long to search through with general internet terms, I guess I can just ask even though it was probably stated already. I'll be new to Battlefield, and I'm wondering about multiplayer: what internet speeds/pings does it take to run relatively smoothly? I have fairly slow internet so I'm worried...

Also, where are the servers located, as that normally affects my ping.


----------



## The Advocate

Pardon a stupid question - but I pre-ordered on newegg a few weeks ago.

Sit tight for an email... from newegg? How would EA know my email? I have an Origin account, but it's not linked to newegg...


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Advocate;15078335*
> Pardon a stupid question - but I pre-ordered on newegg a few weeks ago.
> 
> Sit tight for an email... from newegg? How would EA know my email? I have an Origin account, but it's not linked to newegg...


iirc you need to pre order the game from origin to get early beta access


----------



## Clawbog

Did anyone else just here one of the players say "I wanna quick scope, just cause I wanna do that." Or something like that....

/facepalm


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15078387*
> Did anyone else just here one of the players say "I wanna quick scope, just cause I wanna do that." Or something like that....
> 
> /facepalm


I think he said he was going to "no scope" as much as possible. Shooting from the hip like CoD.


----------



## Tiger S.

Sorry only peered through the last few pages of this thread, but how long have the beta keys been up on the BF3 beta website? Are they PS3 or pc.. I bought MoH, didn't know.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15078328*
> Guys, it's a game not a SIM, lets not go overboard


Just making fun of stuff, it's pretty funny what can be done in these types of games.
I like radical gameplay, I'm not into sims.


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle;15078334*
> Since this thread is entirely too long to search through with general internet terms, I guess I can just ask even though it was probably stated already. I'll be new to Battlefield, and I'm wondering about multiplayer: what internet speeds/pings does it take to run relatively smoothly? I have fairly slow internet so I'm worried...
> 
> Also, where are the servers located, as that normally affects my ping.


Well. You can rent servers in different parts of the world so it shouldn't matter to much.

Anything under 100 ping is playable. In AUS we deal with up to 150 and COD and whatnot is still fine to play. And win. Anything over 300 it gets hard. Anything higher and it's just to hard.

Internet speed. Well it's 64 players so the faster the better. I would say 2mbit would be the lowest you could go. But that's an assumption. Who knows.

Hope that helps.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15078387*
> Did anyone else just here one of the players say "I wanna quick scope, just cause I wanna do that." Or something like that....
> 
> /facepalm


where are you guys watching this? Im lost.


----------



## jacobrjett

They should include one towel with every copy of battlefield 3


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15078437*
> where are you guys watching this? Im lost.


http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remer;15078455*
> http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


ok thanks +rep


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15078437*
> where are you guys watching this? Im lost.


http://uk.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


----------



## microman

so i preordered the game where do i get my beta key?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15078442*
> They should include one towel with every copy of battlefield 3


Yeah, I'll probably have to rub one out after the first round.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy_101;15078430*
> Well. You can rent servers in different parts of the world so it shouldn't matter to much.
> 
> Anything under 100 ping is playable. In AUS we deal with up to 150 and COD and whatnot is still fine to play. And win. Anything over 300 it gets hard. Anything higher and it's just to hard.
> 
> Internet speed. Well it's 64 players so the faster the better. I would say 2mbit would be the lowest you could go. But that's an assumption. Who knows.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Dang, I get 1.5mbps with stinking century link. And I'm in contract for like another year. Bah...
Thanks anyway.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Can someone share a Screenshot of what the Early Access Email looks like?


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle;15078565*
> Dang, I get 1.5mbps with stinking century link. And I'm in contract for like another year. Bah...
> Thanks anyway.


That may be enough. It really depends mostly on ping. If you max out the 1.5 it might be enough. Hard to tell without the game being out. I was able to play WoW a long time ago on 1.5 so you never know.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

These people are really terrible at shoutcasting.


----------



## Spct

Better feed

http://www.gamespot.com/shows/on-the-spot/?event=battlefield_3_tournament20110926


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microman;15078495*
> so i preordered the game where do i get my beta key?


I just got one without having to fill out a survey from the website. I guess because i bought MoH and it knows my ip..
http://www.battlefield3beta.com/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yeah, have your friend open Origin and see where it saves the download data. Copy that to a usb stick and then on YOUR computer, start the download then pause it and close Origin. Copy over the game from the usb stick to your personal download data location and then reopen origin. It should show it as ready to install.


----------



## Zackcy

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15078731*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420&feature=player_embedded


SCREW PC, IM GETTING IT ON PS3!!


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15078756*
> SCREW PC, IM GETTING IT ON PS3!!


how are you still alive and posting in this thread?


----------



## labbu63

i just saw the pc beta code on the stream how are you supposed to use?

EDIT: also the uk gamespot stream looks better


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;15078683*
> I just got one without having to fill out a survey from the website. I guess because i bought MoH and it knows my ip..
> http://www.battlefield3beta.com/


I'm guessing I need to wait until tomorrow to actually activate it because I got my key and it's not working in Origin.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15078774*
> i just saw the pc beta code on the stream how are you supposed to use?


i went to this website: http://www.battlefield3beta.com/code.php
and i got my own code..


----------



## Clawbog

Wow, i just seen a PC key, it only lasted 3 seconds....


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15078782*
> I'm guessing I need to wait until tomorrow to actually activate it because I got my key and it's not working in Origin.


where did you go to try to activate it...


----------



## iLLGT3

After I do one of these "surveys," it still sits there telling me to do one..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;15078683*
> I just got one without having to fill out a survey from the website. I guess because i bought MoH and it knows my ip..
> http://www.battlefield3beta.com/


I tried that site but it gave me an invalid code.

I was watching the live stream and they posted a pc key and it was valid but someone already redeemed it before me


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15078774*
> i just saw the pc beta code on the stream how are you supposed to use?
> 
> EDIT: also the uk gamespot stream looks better


I just tried it. Its already in use. Someone is quicker on the trigger. Just have to wait for the email to redeem it in origin.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15078784*
> i went to this website: http://www.battlefield3beta.com/code.php
> and i got my own code..


Is this really how we have to get our codes? I expected an email or something.


----------



## Clawbog

Got a couple xbox codes.... I don't own one so I'll share it here....

http://postimage.org/image/27x656y84/

enjoy.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15078814*
> where did you go to try to activate it...


"Redeem product code"


----------



## Frazz

So I'm guessing that none of us MoH owners or BF3 pre orders have received an email about the Early Access Beta yet?


----------



## doomlord52

Yep, their putting out keys like crazy on the stream. Just saw 7x Xbox keys in a row, then a PS3 one.

So far I've typed in 3x PC codes, all of which have said they worked, but when hitting next I get "already used" or some such. :/


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15078829*
> Is this really how we have to get our codes? I expected an email or something.


The site is fake....
Quote:


> (root)-(jobs:0)-(~)
> (! 107)-> whois battlefield3beta.com
> [Querying whois.verisign-grs.com]
> [Redirected to whois.godaddy.com]
> [Querying whois.godaddy.com]
> [whois.godaddy.com]
> The data contained in GoDaddy.com, Inc.'s WhoIs database,
> while believed by the company to be reliable, is provided "as is"
> with no guarantee or warranties regarding its accuracy. This
> information is provided for the sole purpose of assisting you
> in obtaining information about domain name registration records.
> Any use of this data for any other purpose is expressly forbidden without the pr ior written
> permission of GoDaddy.com, Inc. By submitting an inquiry,
> you agree to these terms of usage and limitations of warranty. In particular,
> you agree not to use this data to allow, enable, or otherwise make possible,
> dissemination or collection of this data, in part or in its entirety, for any
> purpose, such as the transmission of unsolicited advertising and
> and solicitations of any kind, including spam. You further agree
> not to use this data to enable high volume, automated or robotic electronic
> processes designed to collect or compile this data for any purpose,
> including mining this data for your own personal or commercial purposes.
> 
> Please note: the registrant of the domain name is specified
> in the "registrant" field. In most cases, GoDaddy.com, Inc.
> is not the registrant of domain names listed in this database.
> 
> Registrant:
> Domains by Proxy, Inc.
> DomainsByProxy.com
> 15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
> Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
> United States
> 
> Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
> Domain Name: BATTLEFIELD3BETA.COM
> Created on: 11-Sep-10
> Expires on: 11-Sep-12
> Last Updated on: 21-Sep-11
> 
> Administrative Contact:
> Private, Registration [email protected]
> Domains by Proxy, Inc.
> DomainsByProxy.com
> 15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
> Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
> United States
> (480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598
> 
> Technical Contact:
> Private, Registration [email protected]
> Domains by Proxy, Inc.
> DomainsByProxy.com
> 15111 N. Hayden Rd., Ste 160, PMB 353
> Scottsdale, Arizona 85260
> United States
> (480) 624-2599 Fax -- (480) 624-2598
> 
> Domain servers in listed order:
> NS1.SILENCEHOST.INFO
> NS2.SILENCEHOST.INFO


As you can see no info about the registered owner, but it lists suspicious nameservers. Lets see who owns silencehost.info....
Quote:


> (root)-(jobs:0)-(~)
> (! 108)-> whois SILENCEHOST.INFO
> [Querying whois.afilias.info]
> [whois.afilias.info]
> Access to INFO WHOIS information is provided to assist persons in
> determining the contents of a domain name registration record in the
> Afilias registry database. The data in this record is provided by
> Afilias Limited for informational purposes only, and Afilias does not
> guarantee its accuracy. This service is intended only for query-based
> access. You agree that you will use this data only for lawful purposes
> and that, under no circumstances will you use this data to: (a) allow,
> enable, or otherwise support the transmission by e-mail, telephone, or
> facsimile of mass unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations
> to entities other than the data recipient's own existing customers; or
> (b) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes that send
> queries or data to the systems of Registry Operator, a Registrar, or
> Afilias except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
> modify existing registrations. All rights reserved. Afilias reserves
> the right to modify these terms at any time. By submitting this query,
> you agree to abide by this policy.
> 
> Domain ID37603947-LRMS
> Domain Name:SILENCEHOST.INFO
> Created On:09-Apr-2011 16:52:30 UTC
> Last Updated On:24-Aug-2011 14:14:11 UTC
> Expiration Date:09-Apr-2012 16:52:30 UTC
> Sponsoring Registrar:GoDaddy.com Inc. (R171-LRMS)
> Status:CLIENT DELETE PROHIBITED
> Status:CLIENT RENEW PROHIBITED
> Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
> Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
> Registrant ID:CR80263541
> Registrant Name:Brandon Tan
> Registrant Organization:
> Registrant Street1:31 , jln fieq aloura
> Registrant Street2:aussubang laioa
> Registrant Street3:
> Registrant City:selaroe
> Registrant State/Province:
> Registrant Postal Code:34443
> Registrant Country:MY
> Registrant Phone:+60.60173319908
> Registrant Phone Ext.:
> Registrant FAX:
> Registrant FAX Ext.:
> Registrant Email:[email protected]
> Admin ID:CR80263543
> Admin Name:Brandon Tan
> Admin Organization:
> Admin Street1:31 , jln fieq aloura
> Admin Street2:aussubang laioa
> Admin Street3:
> Admin City:selaroe
> Admin State/Province:
> Admin Postal Code:34443
> Admin Country:MY
> Admin Phone:+60.60173319908
> Admin Phone Ext.:
> Admin FAX:
> Admin FAX Ext.:
> Admin Email:[email protected]
> Billing ID:CR80263544
> Billing Name:Brandon Tan
> Billing Organization:
> Billing Street1:31 , jln fieq aloura
> Billing Street2:aussubang laioa
> Billing Street3:
> Billing City:selaroe
> Billing State/Province:
> Billing Postal Code:34443
> Billing Country:MY
> Billing Phone:+60.60173319908
> Billing Phone Ext.:
> Billing FAX:
> Billing FAX Ext.:
> Billing Email:[email protected]
> Tech ID:CR80263542
> Tech Name:Brandon Tan
> Tech Organization:
> Tech Street1:31 , jln fieq aloura
> Tech Street2:aussubang laioa
> Tech Street3:
> Tech City:selaroe
> Tech State/Province:
> Tech Postal Code:34443
> Tech Country:MY
> Tech Phone:+60.60173319908
> Tech Phone Ext.:
> Tech FAX:
> Tech FAX Ext.:
> Tech Email:[email protected]
> Name Server:NS1.SILENCEHOST.INFO
> Name Server:NS2.SILENCEHOST.INFO
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> Name Server:
> 
> (root)-(jobs:0)-(~)
> (! 109)-> (root)-(jobs:0)-(~)


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15078829*
> Is this really how we have to get our codes? I expected an email or something.


I'm pretty sure that's a scam. It asks you to fill out a survey. Doesn't sound legit to me.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15078849*
> "Redeem product code"


i'm looking on the origin website and the origin application and i see no such button.. i must be losing it


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15078850*
> So I'm guessing that none of us MoH owners or BF3 pre orders have received an email about the Early Access Beta yet?


East Coast USA, no email yet. I bought MOH and I preordered on Origin, I should get one or two codes. Nothing yet 10:44 pm Est


----------



## doomlord52

I think im at 5 keys that i've typed in, only to get "already used". Stupid gamespot.


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15078896*
> i'm looking on the origin website and the origin application and i see no such button.. i must be losing it


Its in the origin program under the settings "gear".


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLGT3;15078815*
> After I do one of these "surveys," it still sits there telling me to do one..


Gear drop down at top -> Redeem product code.

Clean your eyes


----------



## doc2142

i keep reading back but i can't find anything where are you guys getting those keys?

Also I pre ordered the game a month ago from origin, do I get it from there?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Any idea what's up with these "keys" they keep posting on the bottom-left corner of the screen on the Gamespot live BF3 tourney feed?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15078930*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what's up with these "keys" they keep posting on the bottom-left corner of the screen on the Gamespot live BF3 tourney feed?


they are free for all keys, first to type it in keeps it


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15078930*
> 
> Any idea what's up with these "keys" they keep posting on the bottom-left corner of the screen on the Gamespot live BF3 tourney feed?


The host just said they won't work until tomorrow but that you have to activate it before anyone else... good luck.


----------



## snow cakes

its a bunch of torture, you payed for it, when they send it they send it lol


----------



## PRloaded

how are you guys typing in the keys?
All the keys posted are either 4 characters too long or short.


----------



## zosothepage

hi guys i pre-ordered my copy of battlefield 3 from game stop will i still get a beta key thanks guys for any help


----------



## dezahp

No only preorders through origin get early beta access tomorrow. Everyone else gets beta access on Thursday.


----------



## Tiger S.

I don't think you can activate it yet. I went on another ip and tried to get a code and it wanted me to do a survey. So it knows my gaming ip. I thnk the code is legit, download time for me east coast is 8am. We will see.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRloaded;15078989*
> how are you guys typing in the keys?
> All the keys posted are either 4 characters too long or short.


Ya, they have messed up some of the PC ones. The PS3 ones are the shorter ones, then PC and I think the Xbox are the longer ones. I think they posted some PS3 ones and put PC in front of them by mistake.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15079017*
> No only preorders through origin get early beta access tomorrow. Everyone else gets beta access on Thursday.


ok thank you=)how will i get my beta key for Thursday?is it on my reset or something?thanks for any help sorry if i am being a pain


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosothepage;15079051*
> ok thank you=)how will i get my beta key for Thursday?is it on my reset or something?thanks for any help sorry if i am being a pain


It's open beta on Thursday


----------



## dteg

thursday is open beta so any and everyone can play

edit: they are 61 people viewing this thread lmao


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15079065*
> It's open beta on Thursday


oh ok haha thank you


----------



## dezahp

Going to set up my alarm in the morning so I can download the beta and go back to sleep


----------



## Evil Penguin

*sigh*
I wish BD was going to make in time for the BF3 beta.


----------



## mylilpony

why dont the pc codes work?!?!?!!? rawrrr


----------



## dezahp

I want the Radeon 7 series to come out so I can get a new gpu.


----------



## Clawbog

Oh GAWD

these codes are taken soooo quickly...


----------



## Hawk777th

BF3 Beta is out with full game! J/K. All the timers are at 0 for me.
http://bf3timer.com/


----------



## PRloaded

huh, they got rid of the APC for the attackers?


----------



## remer

The beta download is only 3.9Gb


----------



## rubicsphere

They said they wont work till tomorrow. Here are a few since I dont need them.


----------



## mylilpony

yeah but the website is 12 digit code but all the codes are 16? confused


----------



## PoopaScoopa

This is ridiculous. They put 10 xbox 360 codes in a row and 5 ps3 codes in a row then only 1 pc code every 30 shown...

The codes are working on PC right now but since there only one every 30 or shown, it's used before you can enter it.


----------



## Clawbog

Lol, all keys get taken within a couple seconds. So I'm sure they're useless. ^

And they don't work till tomorrow? =\
Why am I still trying to get one lol


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15079234*
> This is ridiculous. They put 10 xbox 360 codes in a row and 5 ps3 codes in a row then only 1 pc code every 30 shown...


Buy the game lol


----------



## modinn

What in the world was that?? I swear that there was a tweet saying that if you run out of tickets, but have a MCOM armed, the game will still go until the station is either destroyed or disarmed.... obviously that White v. Green game was not the case. I hope they fix this.


----------



## labbu63

is that one gamestop site still up
?


----------



## dteg

meh, i've GOT to get access since i preordered from origin so i could care less about flashing codes


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15078731*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420&feature=player_embedded


Ok that actually made me laugh out loud, very funny my friend


----------



## Hawk777th

So when to retrieve our preorder code we just login here?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?reason=notallowed


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15079255*
> Buy the game lol


pre-ordered first day it went on sale Feb 5 lol


----------



## mylilpony

how do you know code is used? what webpage are you using?

https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/key/index.php

this is showing 16 digit codes.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

just saw a bf3 tv commercial for the first time


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15079303*
> So when to retrieve our preorder code we just login here?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?reason=notallowed


That's only 16 digit codes. The ones shown on the stream are 20 and work inside Origin redeem code.


----------



## iLLGT3

These "commentators" obviously don't spend a great deal of time playing Battlefield.


----------



## dteg

lol they just say communication over and over


----------



## iLLGT3

"I saw somebody drop a squad spawn point."


----------



## dteg

i love how the guy has an assassins creed tattoo, so epic


----------



## PoopaScoopa

They keep saying noon Pacific or 3pm Eastern but that conflicts with all the other official announcements being posted here saying 5am PST is when it goes live.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15079497*
> They keep saying noon Pacific or 3pm Eastern but that conflicts with all the other official announcements being posted here saying 5am PST is when it goes live.


hopefully we'll get to play in the morning... =\

I want to pre-load it now...


----------



## Lune

When is the BETA? I am too lazy to check what time it is for me.. just let me know in how many hours you guys from US are getting it


----------



## Clawbog

For those with early access, the beta starts on September 27 at these times:
5 AM US Pacific
8 AM US Eastern
2 PM Central Europe (14:00)
10 PM AEST (Australia)
9 PM JST (Japan)


----------



## SimpleTech

Edit: Oops, got my hours wrong. :/


----------



## McAlberts

i see over on enterbf3 they have conflicting times for the beta. or maybe I am just misunderstanding the first and third most recent news update on there. im over on the eastcoast and pre ordered on origin.

pretty much asking when i should set that alarm for.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15079548*
> When is the BETA? I am too lazy to check what time it is for me.. just let me know in how many hours you guys from US are getting it


If it's 5am PST like the other announcements that's in 8 hours. But it it's Noon Pacific which the stupid livestrream kept saying, then that's 15hours.

(they were wrong about codes not being able to be redeemed yet as well, so who knows if you can trust them)

Quote:


> @Battlefield Battlefield
> The Best Buy Managers show took place last week and they got their hands on Exfiltration & Operation Guillotine! bit.ly/p8IIFj #BF3


https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/118529265766645760


----------



## pn0yb0i

Ok Heres a true story.

I heard the sound my inbox mkes when I get an email, I jumped out of my seat and my mountain dew spilled all over my keyboard. I check the inbox and its an email for free Viagra.

ƒml


----------



## Thrifty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaSSmD0rDVk&feature=feedu[/ame]

Some more Beta footage for y'all.

if you look at 3:00ish the Glock has a laser.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrifty;15079769*
> 
> Some more Beta footage for y'all.
> 
> if you look at 3:00ish the Glock has a laser.


During that tournament stream you could see that if you're looking in the direction of a laser pointed at you it shows a sort of red blur.


----------



## Clawbog

Will I be able to pre-load the game tonight? =\

I wanna be able to play in the morning.... I'm also debating on skipping school tomorrow, I'm dedicated lol. I have 3mb/s internet from AT&T so it'll take forever to download...


----------



## Hawk777th

Alpha had the lasers too was really epic indoors.

I will try and do my best to explain this to non shooters. With a laser site it is mounted to a rail underneath or to the side it is offset to the barrel therefore the laser has to be set to be correct at a certain range, due to it being offset from the bore. It cannot be dead on for all ranges.

I feel this is because BF3 takes alot from MOH and the fact they worked with real operators to get it right.

Example, Laser is on right side of weapon and zeroed at 25M if you are closer than 25M the laser will be to far to the right on your target, and if you are further than 25M it will be to the left. It is only spot on to what ever range you zero it to, due to the offset from the bore.

Why am I going on? Because this was actually modeled in the alpha correctly, I was blow away!


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15079897*
> Alpha had the lasers too was really epic indoors.
> 
> I will try and do my best to explain this to non shooters. With a laser site it is mounted to a rail underneath or to the side it is offset to the barrel therefore the laser has to be set to be correct at a certain range, due to it being offset from the bore.
> 
> Example, Laser is on right side of weapon and zeroed at 25M if you are closer than 25M the laser will be to far to the right on your target, and if you are further than 25M it will be to the left. It is only spot on to what ever range you zero it to, due to the offset from the bore.
> 
> Why am I going on? Because this was actually modeled in the alpha I was blow away!


I love hearing about developers paying attention to details.


----------



## Hawk777th

Likewise, they even got the M1014 Benelli loading sequence right, like they did in MOH.

You have to put one in the chamber before you load the tube. This is something that is unique to this shotgun.

Hate or Love MOH it really helped EA-Dice get this one correct.


----------



## Astonished

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ruDfuP9W0g[/ame]


----------



## iLLGT3

Yeah the laser sight beams red throughout your screen when it passes over your eyes in game. Pretty sick.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15079897*
> Alpha had the lasers too was really epic indoors.
> 
> I will try and do my best to explain this to non shooters. With a laser site it is mounted to a rail underneath or to the side it is offset to the barrel therefore the laser has to be set to be correct at a certain range, due to it being offset from the bore. It cannot be dead on for all ranges.
> 
> I feel this is because BF3 takes alot from MOH and the fact they worked with real operators to get it right.
> 
> Example, Laser is on right side of weapon and zeroed at 25M if you are closer than 25M the laser will be to far to the right on your target, and if you are further than 25M it will be to the left. It is only spot on to what ever range you zero it to, due to the offset from the bore.
> 
> Why am I going on? Because this was actually modeled in the alpha correctly, I was blow away!


Never got to get the laser in the alpha that is impressive. It's interesting they added the hold your breath tactic in this one. I kind of wish they would make it like real life though. Would be interesting to see a person have to shoot in between respiratory pauses, rather than holding your breath as everyone thinks. That would prove a huge challenge to sniping for sure. Also nice to see they made it where you weren't looking at the iron sight when looking through the optic. Everyone knows with a 20 MOA base your not going to see the Front iron sight, even if you did it should be 1/3 co-witness so it shouldn't obscure your view


----------



## SkillzKillz

Imagine anxiously checking your e-mail the night before the early access to Battlefield 3 Beta for any information from Origin to download & play your long-awaited gift from the Gods they call DICE and seeing an e-mail pop-up from EA! You click the e-mail so fast that you miss the headline and revealed is a message stating that your Battlefield 3 Pre-Order was cancelled because payment was not received within 3 days, meanwhile you are well aware that your instant payment went through right when you purchased it.

True story. ****


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya that really is a glaring flaw! Drove me nuts when I saw it.

Even on a 50MM Objective lens the focal point is less than 1MM you will never see the site as you know. Unless it is blocking the focal point lol then you wont see anything. Heck even a 4x ACOG blurs it.

When I went through Rifles Only we were actually taught to shoot fully exhaled not in the middle. So two breaths in out then empty lungs not till it hurts but just what is natural then you have about 8sec to press the round off before the body starts shaking.


----------



## Vorgier

Thought I could hold out till launch. Might as well get in some ZZZ's and wake up just in time for the start.

See you on the Battlefield


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Ya that really is a glaring flaw! Drove me nuts when I saw it.

Even on a 50MM Objective lens the focal point is less than 1MM you will never see the site as you know. Unless it is blocking the focal point lol then you wont see anything. Heck even a 4x ACOG blurs it.

When I went through Rifles Only we were actually taught to shoot fully exhaled not in the middle. So two breaths in out then empty lungs not till it hurts but just what is natural then you have about 8sec to press the round off before the body starts shaking.


You got to go to rilfes only... God i would kill to be able to take a couple of their courses. Not to go too far off topic but what stick do you or did you run at rifles only?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Imagine anxiously checking your e-mail the night before the early access to Battlefield 3 Beta for any information from Origin to download & play your long-awaited gift from the Gods they call DICE and seeing an e-mail pop-up from EA! You click the e-mail so fast that you miss the headline and revealed is a message stating that your Battlefield 3 Pre-Order was cancelled because payment was not received within 3 days, meanwhile you are well aware that your instant payment went through right when you purchased it.

True story. ****


they tried doing that to me but i contacted them back about it showed some proof and they believed me


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


You got to go to rilfes only... God i would kill to be able to take a couple of their courses. Not to go too far off topic but what stick do you or did you run at rifles only?


Sako TRG 42 with an SB PMII DT. Shes my baby. Brought my Steyr SSG 69 PII as a back up.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


they tried doing that to me but i contacted them back about it showed some proof and they believed me


How did you contact them?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15080074*
> Sako TRG 42 with an SB PMII DT. Shes my baby.


Very Nice. I own a Sako 85, probably one of the smoothest actions i've ever run, love it, but it stays in the gun cabinet. As of right now i haven't finished my rifle yet. It's a R700(5R), pillar/glass bedded in MCM A5, and topped with a USO SN-3. Gotta find some time to replace the barrel, trigger, and put in DBM. Glad i kinda mediate through computers and firearms because Guns are certainly more expensive IMO. Got into AR's a while back and got sidetracked on finishing my Bolt rifle also. Just too addicting lol

Wonder if the TRG is in BF3?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;15080096*
> How did you contact them?


well i did it through chat but if you can try to call them


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Very Nice. I own a Sako 85, probably one of the smoothest actions i've ever run, love it, but it stays in the gun cabinet. As of right now i haven't finished my rifle yet. It's a R700(5R), pillar/glass bedded in MCM A5, and topped with a USO SN-3. Gotta find some time to replace the barrel, trigger, and put in DBM. Glad i kinda mediate through computers and firearms because Guns are certainly more expensive IMO. Got into AR's a while back and got sidetracked on finishing my Bolt rifle also. Just too addicting lol

Wonder if the TRG is in BF3?


I wish the game companys dont know anything about them if its not an AI lol.


----------



## Pendulum

*New E-mail sound plays*
"CAN IT BE?!..."
Turns out it was just spam mail....


----------



## mr. biggums

for this early access besides the preorder, do i just need a MoH le linked to the origin account? does anyone no?


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


*New E-mail sound plays*
"CAN IT BE?!..."
Turns out it was just spam mail....











Same. From what I have been reading it'll be around 8am EST for cd keys and for the download to become available.


----------



## lightsout

Ha this just happened to me.
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


*New E-mail sound plays*
"CAN IT BE?!..."
Turns out it was just spam mail....












Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Clawbog

So the people with turtle speed internetz don't get to preload?


----------



## dmasteR

http://mp1st.com/2011/09/26/jaw-drop...out-on-the-pc/

Not sure if its been posted yet, but I wasnt about to look through 1229 pages haha


----------



## RPXZ

My question is can anyone predownload it from origin right now?


----------



## dteg

i'm going to stick to computer games and upgrading my computer til i get old enough to buy a gun; from then on my money is going into those >







, i'll build up my airsoft collection as practice until then as well


----------



## Fascinate

no email yet....probably be 3am so might at well sleep and check in the morning i suppose....


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i'm going to stick to computer games and upgrading my computer til i get old enough to buy a gun; from then on my money is going into those >







, i'll build up my airsoft collection as practice until then as well


Get a 22lr. Much better practice of fundamentals and trigger pull than airsoft. If you like to tinker also look into reloading. While time consuming there is nothing like making your own ammunition









Anyone gotten an email yet? It's 12:10am Central time. Haven't got anything..


----------



## Mr. 13

man I'll be in school tomorrow morning when the beta launches


----------



## Hawk777th

I really dont get why DICE is doing the emails like this. I mean 1mil+ Preorders and they haven't started mailing codes yet. They must have the email server of doom, or its going to be awhile.


----------



## aznguyen316

Welp my buddy got his code from Gamestop midnight release. Employees all got one, he's playing right now. Straight up jealous, oh well I should go to bed and hopefully awake to a key in my email, download and go. If not he said I can log into his origin while he's at work to mess around during the day.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


man I'll be in school tomorrow morning when the beta launches










Play hooky!!!! I mean dont you feel a little sick? There is a nasty bug going around?


----------



## Clawbog

This is sad... I'm going to have to download the beta all morning probably...

Why would they do it like this???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Play hooky!!!! I mean dont you feel a little sick? There is a nasty bug going around?










That's what I'm doin.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Get a 22lr. Much better practice of fundamentals and trigger pull than airsoft. If you like to tinker also look into reloading. While time consuming there is nothing like making your own ammunition









Anyone gotten an email yet? It's 12:10am Central time. Haven't got anything..


^This. I'd recommend any cheap .22lr rifle.


----------



## [email protected]

Gotta be patience. The night will pass. I swear to god i may pull a all nighter but i think i'll get some sleep later then wake up like it's Christmas morning and open my beta pass!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


man I'll be in school tomorrow morning when the beta launches










I have one class tomorrow then i'm done by 9am. But consequently I have a Genetics test Wed.

Anybody know their stuff on Chi square, probability, Epistasis, and the cell cycle? I really don't want to take this test lmao.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*


Welp my buddy got his code from Gamestop midnight release. Employees all got one, he's playing right now. Straight up jealous, oh well I should go to bed and hopefully awake to a key in my email, download and go. If not he said I can log into his origin while he's at work to mess around during the day.


there is no way he could be playing. only ORIGIN and MoH LE people get teh 48hours early access PLUS the beta isn't even out yet..(Unless you are in another timezone)

i've got 1 class tomorrow which is a programming lab that lasts from 1-3:30pm; but then i work in the computer lab from 3:30-7:30pm... i've done 3/4ths of the lab already so i hope to be gone by 1:45 although i'll still have to be back for 3:30 =[ and then wednesday is my heavy day so i have to go to sleep early....


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Play hooky!!!! I mean dont you feel a little sick? There is a nasty bug going around?










I plan to do that for the final release


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15080657*
> *This is sad... I'm going to have to download the beta all morning probably...
> 
> Why would they do it like this???*
> 
> That's what I'm doin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^This. I'd recommend any cheap .22lr rifle.


Wondering the same my brother is back at home on 150kbps, i'm on 800kbps. Wont take me very long at all, will probably take him a good 2-3hrs, if he starts it before he goes to school.


----------



## Clawbog

I download at 300kbps. Hopefully it won't take too long... How big is the beta? 3.9gb?


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


there is no way he could be playing. only ORIGIN and MoH LE people get teh 48hours early access PLUS the beta isn't even out yet..(Unless you are in another timezone)


he's playing, downloaded from Origin. Gamestop access. available midnight CST for him. Another OCN user has similarly.

we're skyping now hahah he put on full screen display for me to watch him haha wack.


----------



## calavera

what??? People are playing the beta already??


----------



## rubicsphere

Live streaming gameplay on PC:

http://www.twitch.tv/redmars

Edit: He said he's playing with 1090T at stock and 6870


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


what??? People are playing the beta already??


Yes, those who work at Gamestop I know for a fact got the keys already.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


http://mp1st.com/2011/09/26/jaw-drop...out-on-the-pc/

Not sure if its been posted yet, but I wasnt about to look through 1229 pages haha


I just checked these out... 104fps on Ultra settings, and 4xMSAA, wonder what cards are running??

Also the Mem is at 968 and there seems to be a lot going on in the pic. Will it go up on different maps? probably but not by that much. Especially if you turn a couple things down, most people will be fine running this game even if you have only 1gb of VRAM... IMO









EDIT... He is running 580's SLI

Quote:



*Smokey* "PLAYING NOW

Getting 95 fps SLI 580. ULTRA everything..in the 100s now"


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthre...446390&page=19


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Yes, those who work at Gamestop I know for a fact got the keys already.


yup, here's a screen shot of my friend in game. pwnt.


----------



## Blackops_2

Maybe those who work for gamestop, but not pre orders unless it's something i never found out. Because i've got a pre order from gamestop and 2 from origin. I've yet to cancel the gamestop yet, but nor have i gotten a Beta key.


----------



## rubicsphere

Here's another one:

http://www.twitch.tv/gamestopasm


----------



## T3beatz

another guy posted this...

Quote:



*Somnia:* I have ultra on and am getting 50-55fps looking forward towards the map with a 580, 90-150 looking around.


My dual, 6870's are looking good right about now! lol


----------



## thuynh022

Really disliking that battlelog server browser deal.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


another guy posted this...

My dual, 6870's are looking good right about now! lol


Thats pretty good sure it hasnt been optimized yet either.


----------



## aznguyen316

if anyone cares here's the graphics options.. and they give you some descriptions as well.

via a skype screen shot.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ultra is available on some options aswell.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Thats pretty good sure it hasnt been optimized yet either.


Yeah, but I think it's pretty close... don't know how much improvement there is going to be pre-release.

They might pull a Crysis 2 and patch, doubt it if they'd need to.


----------



## Hawk777th

Well I am sure they could make 1 580 do everything but AMD/Nvidia want to sell cards lol!


----------



## c0ld

Why are people getting access before ?

So GTX 570 can play almost at ultra?

I vigorously checking my mail for my code


----------



## T3beatz

@Hawk

Yeah I know, I'ts like I said, if your running 1080p a single 580 will be great... The second one will only be used a tad bit, that extra 500 bucks will be a lot of wasted $$ (for the most part).

But if your running triple screens and maxing out everything then the extra 580 will go far.

@c0ld

with a 570 you should have a mix of high and ultra with 4xAA to get 60fps


----------



## rashbeep

i still don't believe dice when they say the graphics haven't been toned down in multiplayer.


----------



## Norlig

I havent gotten an E-mail for either my pre-order or my Tier 1 MoH! what is wrong?!


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15081147*
> with a 570 you should have a mix of high and ultra with 4xAA to get 60fps


with sli 570 ultra ? i was thinking I made a mistake of getting 570 sli , cause i may get shorten of vram. I was thinking after reading all discussion here. Few days before i though that i should have got 2X 580 3GB vision...

but before buying I saw benchmarks and articles which says there is very less difference between 580 sli and 570 sli


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15081147*
> @Hawk
> 
> Yeah I know, I'ts like I said, if your running 1080p a single 580 will be great... The second one will only be used a tad bit, that extra 500 bucks will be a lot of wasted $$ (for the most part).
> 
> But if your running triple screens and maxing out everything then the extra 580 will go far.
> 
> @c0ld
> 
> with a 570 you should have a mix of high and ultra with 4xAA to get 60fps


That's around what I was expecting, I am gettin a GTX 580 this week though it would be nice to see the difference once I get it.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15081206*
> with sli 570 ultra ? i was thinking a made a mistake of getting 570 , cause i may be get shorten of vram. I was thinking after here all discussion few days before that i should have god 2X 580 3GB vision...
> 
> but before buying and saw benchmarks and articles very less difference between 580 sli and 570 sli


dude the guy who has the beta has a 580sli setup and hasn't gone below 80fps. you'll be fine.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


i still don't believe dice when they say the graphics haven't been toned down in multiplayer.


Looking at the screens they sure dont look that great. Wonder if we have another situation where the high settings arent the high settings.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


with sli 570 ultra ? i was thinking a made a mistake of getting 570 sli , cause i may get shorten of vram. I was thinking after reading all discussion here. Few days before i though that i should have got 2X 580 3GB vision...

but before buying and saw benchmarks and articles very less difference between 580 sli and 570 sli


Nah you're good with the GTX 570's you'll do ultra for sure!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Looking at the screens they defiantly dont look that great. Wonder if we have another situation where the high settings arent they high settings.


i doubt that's it because all of the multiplayer trailers that they've released look noticeable worse than their singleplayer ones, at least in my eyes.


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


dude the guy who has the beta has a 580sli setup and hasn't gone below 80fps. you'll be fine.


cool good to hear that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Nah you're good with the GTX 570's you'll do ultra for sure!


I hope you'll play at ultra too <3 , see you in BATTLEFIELD


----------



## Hawk777th

I concur. What are his settings that he is getting 80FPS min?


----------



## dteg

the redmars dude who is playing now is using a 6870 and he's getting 40fps and he claims everything is on ultra..


----------



## Hawk777th

Can you guys post up some links to these feeds?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I concur. What are his settings that he is getting 80FPS min?


If his min is 80fps, then his mid and high is at or past 100fps.
One 580 is fine.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I concur. What are his settings that he is getting 80FPS min?


Core i7 2600k @ 4.4ghz
2x MSI Lightning Xtreme 580 3GB 
16GB RAM
ASUS 1080p 120hz 3D Monitor
Intel 320 160GB SSD

if you want to see the thread it's here, he's posting more screens btw.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthre...446390&page=23


----------



## hp.

what i think is 38% of increase in performance is allot. They really boosted the game. They already made performance of 560 nearby 570 and 570 nearby 580 and so on...


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Looking at the screens they sure dont look that great. Wonder if we have another situation where the high settings arent the high settings.


Nothing like seeing the game on your screen in front of your face... I always give a little leeway when looking at screens, they never fully give you the look in feel of the game like playing it on your personal screen.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Can you guys post up some links to these feeds?


this is the 6870 dude who claims to be playing on ultra http://www.twitch.tv/redmars


----------



## Hawk777th

Thanks!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Nothing like seeing the game on your screen in front of your face... I always give a little leeway when looking at screens, they never fully give you the look in feel of the game like playing it on your personal screen.


yea i'll give you that. this game does make use of a lot of cool volumetric effects like dust blowing in the wind and stuff. i'll be the judge of it when i'm playing it tomorrow (though i know for a fact i can't run it on ultra lol)


----------



## Hawk777th

I agree. Some of the shots the guns dont look that great. I buffer tube on the IAR is a hexagon not round yeesh.


----------



## dteg

i'm literally annoyed by the chat box next to the feed, the people are all so stupid. spewing out information that is blatantly wrong, it's like they've never read ANYTHING about bf3. one guy is like "caspian border is being tested right now and will be available in the beta by the weekend. i can't wait to fly jets." -__________-


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this is the 6870 dude who claims to be playing on ultra http://www.twitch.tv/redmars


Yeah right! if he is getting around 30FPS maybe, but who knows, maybe he is?


----------



## labbu63

waking up at 5 to see if DL is available







got school tomorrow to and football


----------



## dteg

he's getting about 40fps so it is still a possibility but i don't really believe him..


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this is the 6870 dude who claims to be playing on ultra http://www.twitch.tv/redmars


I am watching this and passing my time till i can't play


----------



## dteg

i'm going to go to sleep now, wake up at 12pm LONG after the beta is out, start the download and go to class. night guys i'm out


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


he's getting about 40fps so it is still a possibility but i don't really believe him..


oh, I see, I didn't see the fps counter. I wish he would go to the settings screen so I can see where he is at.


----------



## hp.

I just saw a bug , a prone thro the ground , if u know what i am talking about. A blank space like sky when he fall on ground below the ground


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this is the 6870 dude who claims to be playing on ultra http://www.twitch.tv/redmars


He's playing in 720p. It's more than probable.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Seems like I get a corrupter new 11.10 hotfix amd drivers...how large is the file?

Do you require to have 11.10 already installed?


----------



## Hawk777th

The Tac lights are epic!


----------



## dj3

proneing glitch looks a bit stupid. otherwise it looks great, cant wait till the 29th cos i bought a hard copy


----------



## Inverse

I think it's BS how some people are able to play Open Beta right now, but Origin preorder players get screwed.

:/ Have they said a time when we get access as Origin preorders?


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



*EA_Australia*

Will try to answer some of the FAQs. You can download once the early access beta goes live globally at 10pm AU EST - 2pm CET - 5am US PST


Looks like there may be no preloading :/

Source: http://twitter.com/#!/EA_Australia

Quote:



*EA_Australia*

Your #BF3BETA Early Access codes will only work once the servers open at approx 10pm AEST so you will still have them in time


----------



## 95329

F5 on Gmail lol. ON WITH THE BETA KEY ALREADY


----------



## ThorsMalice

From http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthre...446390&page=25

He ran a single msi gtx580 everything ultra'd and highest AA:

Quote:



Alright. I did FRAPS in each section of Metro. The beginning in the park, the tunnel, and the city.

Park = Avg 46fps
Tunnel = 76 fps
City = 50fps

So it definitely drops when you're outside. This was on one 580, I disabled SLI. Ultra everything, highest AA etc. When I looked it was usually in the 45 or so range. Inside the tunnel that number might be skewed a bit as FRAPS was still running when I died and was viewing killcam, so FPS went up as it was only focusing on one player.

So there you go.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Please guys tell me if any of you have issues with the new amd drivers, it seems weird to me it's just 23.5Mb and it's giving me a NSIS error message :/


----------



## dmasteR

A EA Employee is running a stream on twitch.tv

Running on Ultra with a 6870 with a 1100T stock. Game is not even remotely as demanding as they made it seem to be.


----------



## corx

Well, does the Beta even include all the textures and other graphic stuff? Like BC2 had options for High stuff, but it wasn't included.. same thing probably with BF3 beta. So no need to benchmark it and think the same will be in retail.. :/


----------



## mlp

I hope this game is good.

I just built a rig so I can play this game, even though I've never played any other Battlefield game.

I did like CoD series, but not so much the multiplayer.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Please guys tell me if any of you have issues with the new amd drivers, it seems weird to me it's just 23.5Mb and it's giving me a NSIS error message :/


AMD 11.10 Beta drivers is ~146MB, so you either downloaded the wrong file or it was corrupted.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/GPU...view_sep26.exe

That's where i got it from.

Edit: Use http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WWCL7UO instead


----------



## CBZ323

Anyone got the early access beta key? Still nothing here, although i guess whoever got them would be playing and not in OCN


----------



## jeromeface

I've seen screenshots of the settings with ppl having all the flair turned on.. ultra.. so ya, its in the beta(ultra settings). But everyone must remember that this is just one map, who's to say the 8 others aren't more demanding. There's other factors as well, such as 64 players and destruction variables.. oh, and no vehicles in the beta. I'm sure cruising around in a jet with 60 ppl doing battle below you is more demanding on systems. ( No key here yet either, origin digital preorder )

I just found this "DICE has just a few minutes ago revealed that the PC and Xbox 360 beta keys for Battlefield 3 will be send via email at round 1:00 PM CET (7:00 AM EST/6:00 AM CST for those in North America)."


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

No key here. I'm guessing I wont get the email until around 7AM CST.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Please guys tell me if any of you have issues with the new amd drivers, it seems weird to me it's just 23.5Mb and it's giving me a NSIS error message :/


This is the real link;

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WWCL7UO

The one from AMD is corrupted, it is supposed to be a lot bigger in size, but they must have messed the upload.

I already installed them through that Megaupload link, they work perfect for other games too.


----------



## dan_ep82

...

Woops


----------



## CBZ323

This is for DICE:

  
 You Tube  



 
Especially second 0:41 is a lie


----------



## Norlig

Gief beta key in E-mail already!


----------



## Zackcy

Won't be able to play, for the next month or so =/


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy




----------



## StormXLR

I still did not pre order BF3>_< , when is a release date btw ,so i can preorder a day before and get all of the dlcs and expansions


----------



## renaldy

I got it in origin.........


----------



## Hawk777th

Why does it say hit start to play???


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormXLR*


I still did not pre order BF3>_< , when is a release date btw ,so i can preorder a day before and get all of the dlcs and expansions


October 25th. Says on the BF3 Homepage.


----------



## Zackcy

I doubt that is PC, "Press start to begin"

The game launches through battlelog, you wouldn't have that screen no?


----------



## dan_ep82

*Looks for "Start" button on keyboard*

Realizes troll


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


I got it in origin.........




Care to elaborate?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


I got it in origin.........




Did the already email you the key? I'm guessing so since you have downloaded the game.

Damn, must have been trolled.


----------



## renaldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I doubt that is PC, "Press start to begin"

The game launches through battlelog, you wouldn't have that screen no?


origin


----------



## Hawk777th

Then why does it say press Start to play?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


origin


Still requires Battlelog


----------



## renaldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Did the already email you the key? I'm guessing so since you have downloaded the game.


the game just show up in origin library today at 2:am in florida


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renaldy*


origin


You better stop that unless you want me to step in.


----------



## Hawk777th

Nm.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Nm.


Not saying its real but how many times have we seen that? Last was crysis 2

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Vorgier

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/118562797620707328


----------



## Skoobs

i have metal of honor limited edition (which was supposed to grant beta access to battlefield 3) but i have no idea what i need to do to get into the beta. i activated it on all of ea's websites including origin, but on origin it is saying it is metal of honor (with no mention of LE) and i havent seen anything in regards to the BF3 beta.


----------



## renaldy

Keys will be sent, around 1pm-4pm CET on PC and Xbox 360. Awaiting further messaging on PS3

i still can't play the game until 8am today.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skoobs*


i have metal of honor limited edition (which was supposed to grant beta access to battlefield 3) but i have no idea what i need to do to get into the beta. I activated it on all of ea's websites including origin, but on origin it is saying it is metal of honor (with no mention of le) and i havent seen anything in regards to the bf3 beta.


If you purchased medal of honor through steam prior to july 26th, 2011 cut-off, you are eligible for early access to the battlefield 3 open beta.

To view your key, go to medal of honor in your steam library, and click the "cd key" link. Find the "battlefield 3 open beta early access" key.

Battlefield 3 is delivered through electronic arts' origin client. (direct download, 47mb: www.origin.com/download )

once you have origin installed, run it and log in with your origin id. (this will be the same as your ea account id used in metal of honor.). In the origin client, click the gear icon in the top menu bar, and then select "redeem product code".


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/118562797620707328


Well, then I'm gonna hit the sack.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/118562797620707328


thats 11pm-1am AEST!!!


----------



## renaldy

my job already know im taking the entire week off..
i have two job
monday thru friday i work for myself repairing PC and laptop and weeknd at night i work at olive garden..


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Well, then I'm gonna hit the sack.


Nighty night


----------



## kcuestag

That means another 3-5 hours, I wish I woke up later, my dog woke me up early as he's sick and I didn't even sleep for 5 hours, but now it will be impossible to fall asleep again.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


If you purchased medal of honor through steam prior to july 26th, 2011 cut-off, you are eligible for early access to the battlefield 3 open beta.

To view your key, go to medal of honor in your steam library, and click the "cd key" link. Find the "battlefield 3 open beta early access" key.

Battlefield 3 is delivered through electronic arts' origin client. (direct download, 47mb: www.origin.com/download )

once you have origin installed, run it and log in with your origin id. (this will be the same as your ea account id used in metal of honor.). In the origin client, click the gear icon in the top menu bar, and then select "redeem product code".


i didnt purchase it through steam. i have the box.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


i didnt purchase it through steam. i have the box.


Then sadly, no early access for you. got to wait untill the 29th


----------



## PoopaScoopa

So emails will be sent between 4am -6am PST. Should be able to start playing immediately. 
Hmm, so go to sleep now, or stay up for 3 more hours? Wonder what Chewbaccasdad would do.


----------



## BigLisy

The guy streaming with a 6870 just showed his video options panel, and it's everything on ultra for real @ 1600 x 900 with some smooth fps. They trolled us pretty hard with the insane requirements lol.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


Then sadly, no early access for you. got to wait untill the 29th


early access i dont really care about. i just want in (period)


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


The guy streaming with a 6870 just showed his video options panel, and it's everything on ultra for real @ 1600 x 900 with some smooth fps. They trolled us pretty hard with the insane requirements lol.


Yeah he is the second guy I see rolling around with decent frames on ultra settings with decent system nothing special


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


The guy streaming with a 6870 just showed his video options panel, and it's everything on ultra for real @ 1600 x 900 with some smooth fps. They trolled us pretty hard with the insane requirements lol.


HBAO, AA, triple monitor 3D


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


HBAO, AA, triple monitor 3D


Those are pretty useless







they shouldn't count them towards "maxing out"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


The guy streaming with a 6870 just showed his video options panel, and it's everything on ultra for real @ 1600 x 900 with some smooth fps. They trolled us pretty hard with the insane requirements lol.


Now that I saw that, I am quite sure when they recommended 2x GTX580's "to max it out", they meant to max it out with 3D or EyeFinity...









I almost bought a 3rd HD6970 for this game, I'm so glad I didn't.


----------



## calavera

1600x900 is a pretty small resolution.


----------



## renaldy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Should I get another 480 for this







lol again


if i would you i do it today..


----------



## Lune

Lol look at this guy (personally this is the first multiplayer footage I see on consoles [ beta ] it's PS3 I think ;o

Check out the pro aiming @ 0:20 sec hahahahah

  
 You Tube


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


HBAO, AA, triple monitor 3D


That's not what ~99% of people mean with "maxing out"









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Check out the pro aiming @ 0:20 sec hahahahah


That looks like he's completely drunk, best part is him giving up lol.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol look at this guy (personally this is the first multiplayer footage I see on consoles [ beta ] it's PS3 I think ;o

Check out the pro aiming @ 0:20 sec hahahahah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oR1z9ds1S8s


What kind of aiming is that HAHAHA how can ppl be so bad on consoles? I rape in FPS on console its really not that hard.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


1600x900 is a pretty small resolution.


That's like step under 1080p... its not super small.


----------



## Lhino

I am a wreak xD. Was too excited to sleep properly last night lol.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Now that I saw that, I am quite sure when they recommended 2x GTX580's "to max it out", they meant to max it out with 3D or EyeFinity...









I almost bought a 3rd HD6970 for this game, I'm so glad I didn't.










I have said this many many times in this thread


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


What kind of aiming is that HAHAHA how can ppl be so bad on consoles? I rape in FPS on console its really not that hard.


I probably suck just as bad, I haven't really played a console FPS in 8 years! I think 007 on the N64 was the last, I don't know how long ago that was. LOL


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


What kind of aiming is that HAHAHA how can ppl be so bad on consoles? I rape in FPS on console its really not that hard.


You've been trolled


----------



## Inverse

That is freaking hilarious aiming~ I am in tears.


----------



## Lhino

Refresh, refresh , refresh, refresh. Lol still no email.


----------



## Lune

Lolz I got a bunch of new footage from PC (jet taking off, pretty realistic its so much different than BF2) gotta love DICE

PM if u want link


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Now that I saw that, I am quite sure when they recommended 2x GTX580's "to max it out", they meant to max it out with 3D or EyeFinity...









I almost bought a 3rd HD6970 for this game, I'm so glad I didn't.










My beta invite , listed this as system specs.

Minimum System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ATHLON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON 3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

Recommended System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE


----------



## Lune

Haha BF3 BETA is live on PS3 LOL I am downloading

Good job DICE.. PC game and consoles get access first.. hahahahha


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Haha BF3 BETA is live on PS3 LOL I am downloading

Good job DICE.. PC game and consoles get access first.. hahahahha


Awww.. that's sad...


----------



## Inverse

Why the hell are consoles getting access before Origin? Good show Origin~ really good show.

This is supposed to be the honeymoon phase where Origin wins me over after all the anti-Steam bashing we went through weeks ago. I am praying they set out to impress me, but we'll just have to see.

So far, not so good.


----------



## Clawbog

What ever happened to Origin getting 2 days early access. Its not 2 days anymore...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


So emails will be sent between 4am -6am PST. Should be able to start playing immediately. 
Hmm, so go to sleep now, or stay up for 3 more hours? Wonder what Chewbaccasdad would do.


Chewbaccasdad would rip off all his clothes, go running out into the street, grab an old lady by her legs and fling her into the penguin enclosure at the zoo and then hijack a helicopter and fly it into the moon. For three hours.

Then Chewbaccasdad would play BF3 Beta.

That's what Chewbaccasdad would do.


----------



## bnmbnm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


What ever happened to Origin getting 2 days early access. Its not 2 days anymore...


its 48 hours before open beta so it must be two days..

i'm counting when it should release and confused every time - it should be about 4 hours from now right?


----------



## Lune

welcome awesomepal


----------



## corx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


i'm counting when it should release and confused every time - it should be about 4 hours from now right?


Yup, 2-4 hours more and should go live according to DICE.


----------



## Lhino

Anyone got their emails yet?


----------



## Yukss

No mail yet, i preorder from origim.. Thats sad...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clawbog

So it goes live and then we have to download?


----------



## ABeta

A surprising update for those who pre ordered the physical copy. We will be getting early beta access!!!

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_...ctID.224766400

Quote:



*Early Beta Access and Physical Warfare Pack are available with PC Digital and* PC packaged only*.


----------



## Kentan900

One question. I did not buy the Medal of Honor game, yet it tells me in my account that I have it since I played the beta. Will that still count?


----------



## dezahp

I was wondering what does preview driver mean? Is it like a beta driver until it is completely finished? Is it ok if I just install the preview driver without uninstalling my current drivers?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I was wondering what does preview driver mean? Is it like a beta driver until it is completely finished? Is it ok if I just install the preview driver without uninstalling my current drivers?


First uninstall your current drivers then use the new 11.10 Preview.









Preview drivers are always newer and better than the Official drivres.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


First uninstall your current drivers then use the new 11.10 Preview.









Preview drivers are always newer and better than the Official drivres.










Ok sounds good thanks.


----------



## opty165

I stayed up all night to wait until the beta....and now the internet went out









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frazz

2 hours guys!, get your game faces on!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Should i be worried? i just installed the 285.38 beta ( 38% better bf3 performance) 15 minutes into mw2 crash to desktop , said unrecoverable failure with drect x .


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, still no beta email... I guess they got my (insert curse words here) money.









First the beta is delayed for PCs, and now the people who invested in their work by preordering months prior, wait the longest....







Sickening...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Should i be worried? i just installed the 285.38 beta ( 38% better bf3 performance) 15 minutes into mw2 crash to desktop , said unrecoverable failure with drect x .


Sure it didn't say MW2 was the unrecoverable failure? I jest.

Try again and see if the issue persists. If so, I would consider rolling back the drivers.

However, if you see yourself focusing on the BF3 Beta for the whole time it is running, you might not need to. Don't need to worry about beta drivers screwing up your other games if you aren't going to be playing any other games.

Bear in mind, these are beta drivers and probably won't have official support until they are ready for general release, so you might find getting a fix for this to be troublesome.


----------



## kcuestag

Yep, and PS3 players can play it already.

Way to go DICE, giving priority to PC players, sure.


----------



## Inverse

I'm going to sleep~ EA dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## BigLisy

Oh come on, how negative are you guys :|
Just received an email from EA right now, about a question I've asked in live chat about 2 weeks ago. Evil.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sure it didn't say MW2 was the unrecoverable failure? I jest..












Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yep, and PS3 players can play it already.

Way to go DICE, giving priority to PC players, sure.


I've probably missed some news, but have console players got their keys already?

If so, way to represent your new Origin system and "pc lead platform".


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*











I've probably missed some news, but have console players got their keys already?

If so, way to represent your new Origin system and "pc lead platform".


PS3 has BF3 Beta available on PSN Store already. Xbox and PC players still need to wait.


----------



## maybbmay

Unfortunately no PC Beta yet. However, I did get a Diablo 3 beta invite this morning!









So we wait, and look at cute puppies dressed like Ewoks.


----------



## Lune

Just got a key... from a friend! They sent him 2 codes, terrible DICE... terrible.

I am still waiting for my 2 keys... from MOH LE and BF3 preorder


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just got a key... from a friend! They sent him 2 codes, terrible DICE... terrible.

I am still waiting for my 2 keys... from MOH LE and BF3 preorder











Hahah, looks like someone uses origin, I have 7 games, I thought that that was alot


----------



## dade_kash_xD

How the hell is the Beta supposed to begin in 1hr 20min and none of us have received a key?!?


----------



## Lhino

I hope I get sent two codes by mistake lol, my friend is dying for the beta.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



*EA_Australia*
Confirmation that PC #BF3Beta has deployed right now just hit my inbox. Feel free to try the code on Origin and enjoy the beta. PS3/360 next


Yay!, wait what code.... GIVE US OUR EMAILS EA!!! D':


----------



## Lune

Lol caspian border is in the list but its locked with a password


----------



## NateN34

Ugh, I feel so dumb for pre-ordering this off of Origin.

EDIT: No beta email, but I get an email from best buy that says how I can get more features than Origin like a exclusive SPECACT kit upgrade with 8 multiplayer skins, if I pre-order from them.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I wonder if it has to do with the origin upload bandwidth. People are complaining DL speeds are horrible. Then add another 100, 000 to the queue...


----------



## Sync_Bit

Well it's 7:04am EDT and still no email.... I gotta go to work soon, this SUCKS !!!


----------



## Techboy10

No email for me either.....


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


I wonder if it has to do with the origin upload bandwidth. People are complaining DL speeds are horrible. Then add another 100, 000 to the queue...


Wow, I thought that was just me, Origin doesn't download faster than 50kb/s for me.


----------



## Lhino

This is ridiculous now lol.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Wow, I thought that was just me, Origin doesn't download faster than 50kb/s for me.











in general or the beta? Cause i get speeds of like 2mb usually 1.5 though.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Ugh, I feel so dumb for pre-ordering this off of Origin.

EDIT: No beta email, but I get an email from best buy that says how I can get more features than Origin like a exclusive SPECACT kit upgrade with 8 multiplayer skins, if I pre-order from them.











Same here!!!


----------



## Frazz

So, who has actually received their codes?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*


Well it's 7:04am EDT and still no email.... I gotta go to work soon, this SUCKS !!!


Same here! :\\ I woke up this morning like feeling like a kid during Christmas, except "Santa" was too drunk to leave me gifts maybe?







:


----------



## SafeKlok

meh, even if you bought retail you need to use Origin to play, so don't feel too bad.


----------



## raiderxx

AARGH!!! Gotta leave for work in a half hour!! Better get my key by then so I can start downloading!!


----------



## Lune

I love how terrible my internet is here... lol still downloading


----------



## BacsiLove

Just woke up, didn't get the email = ( 7:19 EST


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I love how terrible my internet is here... lol still downloading


Downloading what?


----------



## Nova.

Damn it DICE..


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Downloading what?


bf3 beta


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I love how terrible my internet is here... lol still downloading


at least you're downloading it lol.


----------



## richuwo11

Same here, nothing in my inbox.... No beta link in Origin either.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjj112

Just found my key


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjj112*


Just found my key



















where, do tell.


----------



## BigLisy

To all of you who got the key already:


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


To all of you who got the key already:




















I love you too. ^^


----------



## Nova.

I cant wait any longer, I guess I will have to play this afternoon..../wrist.


----------



## b.walker36

i just don't think I'm going to get a key


----------



## Lune

Okay i've been trying to join this server for a while but I can't figure out the magic password







if you guys give me the password ill give you a kiss


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


To all of you who got the key already:




















Hey, how do you like your onboard ALC 892? I just started using mine and I absolutely love it. I have my running with an optical cable to my Onkyo receiver and I get all the lossless audio codecs like TrueHD, MasterDTS, DTSHD and 24bit 192kbps 5.1 sound in gaming.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just woke up no key yet.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Okay i've been trying to join this server for a while but I can't figure out the magic password







if you guys give me the password ill give you a kiss











Password: Password


----------



## hellboy_101

Got my key. Downloading now. Beta is 3.9GB and is using all my internet speed. AUS pre order here.


----------



## theturbofd

7:35 EST still no key


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Hey, how do you like your onboard ALC 892? I just started using mine and I absolutely love it. I have my running with an optical cable to my Onkyo receiver and I get all the lossless audio codecs like TrueHD, MasterDTS, DTSHD and 24bit 192kbps 5.1 sound in gaming.


I hate it tbh, not using optical, 24 bit @ 96khz. Lots of cracklings.. Using it just because I'm forced to, as my audio card is PCI and doesn't fit between the 2 gpus or will make the top one burn.
Also, realtek is known to cause problems with PunkBuster that led games such as BC2 to complete pc freezes. So I'm just waiting to get my PCI-E sound card.

happy bday









| 
V


----------



## b.walker36

Dice clearly doesnt know its my birthday. I am having a sad birthday so far


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


Got my key. Downloading now. Beta is 3.9GB and is using all my internet speed. AUS pre order here.


Must have been sent to Australians only thus far.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Must have been sent to Australians only thus far.


Im Australian, haven't gotten anything.


----------



## BF3forever

zh1nt0 Daniel Matros 
As you can see, keys are gradully rolling out and are to be rolled out. #earlyaccess #bf3beta
3 minutes ago


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


Im Australian, haven't gotten anything.


According to EA Australia, it took roughly 80 minutes for their own to receive it. I suppose we just wait.


----------



## Benjammin

will someone PM me on how i can join beta?


----------



## Far3nhe1t

The keys being rolled out is only good if you get one first.


----------



## raiderxx

Dice has really...










on this one.


----------



## Lune

Lol all of this advertisement for 2x 580 SLI needed to max out this = total lies...

Playing right now all on ULTRA with 2x AA hbao off because I hate that, aniso is 16x because it makes no difference from 0 to 16

Also I am using vsync somehow and no mouse lag  was getting 100 fps outside and 150+ inside up to 200 like in the Alpha

I can get another 20 or so by overclocking it but w/e







looks like this can run it just fine so might aswell sell the 580's and just wait for 7000 series

*CARD USED: 5970 STOCK*


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I have no key.

I live in UK/Ireland and I ordered on Origin.

I am 6'2" tall and I enjoy classical music, and long, romantic walks to the fridge.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benjammin*


will someone PM me on how i can join beta?


Beta FAQ at the bottom of this page.
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I have no key.

I live in UK/Ireland and I ordered on Origin.

I am 6'2" tall and I enjoy classical music, and long, romantic walks to the fridge.



I have not gotten the email yet and I also pre-ordered on Origin.
We have to wait. 
http://support.ea.com/app/answers/de.../showhome/true


----------



## dmasteR

Was sending emails really that hard for EA ? ...


----------



## Hawk777th

Theres over a Mil+ to go out.


----------



## Sync_Bit

I do not know if this is a real I/M session with EA but if so this SUCKS !!!

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/li....page#17058519


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


Beta FAQ at the bottom of this page.
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

I have not gotten the email yet and I also pre-ordered on Origin.
We have to wait. 
http://support.ea.com/app/answers/de.../showhome/true


That is fail. If the beta starts at 8am then everyone should have their keys by 8am. I'm not sure who screwed this up but someone really dropped the ball on this.


----------



## Blackops_2

I haven't received anything either. I just want it so i can go ahead and download it while i'm in class play when i get back


----------



## squishy18

still waiting here







and i cant find it in origin to download yet... cus its not there yet?


----------



## theturbofd

Someone about to get Rhinocycled if I don't get my key by 8 am its 7:53am :}


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol all of this advertisement for 2x 580 SLI needed to max out this = total lies...

Playing right now all on ULTRA with 2x AA hbao off because I hate that, aniso is 16x because it makes no difference from 0 to 16

Also I am using vsync somehow and no mouse lag  was getting 100 fps outside and 150+ inside up to 200 like in the Alpha

I can get another 20 or so by overclocking it but w/e







looks like this can run it just fine so might aswell sell the 580's and just wait for 7000 series


Could you check whats the graphic ram peak usage please? Worried if my 1.2gb will bottleneck on ultra.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Could you check whats the graphic ram peak usage please? Worried if my 1.2gb will bottleneck on ultra.


He's got an HD5970, with 1GB of vram available, if he doesn't run out of vram you won't either.


----------



## WorldExclusive

PCs aren't like consoles, there could be many reasons why his PC isn't responding. You'll never get the whole story when it comes to complaints.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

7:59AM EST, no key here.









Anyone know why EA didn't distribute keys earlier and allow early download to avoid this problem. Bad Company 2 beta was nice and tidy, beta pre-download and keys were given well in advance to the beta launch.


----------



## himynamesnoah

7:59 and no key yet....









EDIT: 8:00 now, no key....


----------



## Blackops_2

What if...............DICE pulled an AMD.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


PCs aren't like consoles, there could be many reasons why his PC isn't responding. You'll never get the whole story when it comes to complaints.


Indeed.

PS: I like your avatar, Breaking Bad ftw.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol all of this advertisement for 2x 580 SLI needed to max out this = total lies...

Playing right now all on ULTRA with 2x AA hbao off because I hate that, aniso is 16x because it makes no difference from 0 to 16

Also I am using vsync somehow and no mouse lag  was getting 100 fps outside and 150+ inside up to 200 like in the Alpha

I can get another 20 or so by overclocking it but w/e







looks like this can run it just fine so might aswell sell the 580's and just wait for 7000 series

*CARD USED: 5970 STOCK*


----------



## Lhino

A 5970!! :d


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

wow 7:01 CST and no keys...


----------



## Celeras

2x AA and HBAO off is hardly 'ultra maxed'. Just saying..


----------



## squishy18

well after 8 and i dont see it on origin


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Well it's 8:02 EST and no cigar. Screw this I'm going back to sleep for a couple hours before work.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


wow 7:01 CST and no keys...


Yup same here, time to get ready for class...


----------



## Waffleboy

I just woke up, what's the deal?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Indeed.

PS: I like your avatar, Breaking Bad ftw.










Thanks

Also the keys were said to be released between 1-3pm CET, which is 7-9pm EST.
There's no official statement anywhere about time on the BF3 page.

Don't let rumors and tweets work you up into a frenzy.

Time? Where is it? 
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I just woke up, what's the deal?


It's 8:04 EST and keys aren't here yet. Some people got their keys awhile ago.


----------



## SafeKlok

I really don't see why they couldn't of sent the keys out yesterday, let everyone calmly predownload, and go live today.


----------



## hydropwnics

I don't have a key either


----------



## Celeras

I wonder if they're rolling out by preorder date, or randomly?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I really don't see why they couldn't of sent the keys out yesterday, let everyone calmly predownload, and go live today.


Wow, or at least just make sure everyone had keys. I like how they didn't mention the rollout schedule till today.


----------



## Hawk777th

EA....

  
 You Tube


----------



## MIKEVALL

Update. I installed the new drivers earlier, crashed to desktop in mw2. I played bfbc2 for over amost 2 hours and no issues, i actually thought the graphics looked a little better! IMO

Yeah, the word was 5 am pst, and i havent recieved anything yet!


----------



## Techboy10

8:07am and no key here.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Thanks

Also the keys were said to be released between 1-3pm CET, which is 7-9pm EST.
There's no official statement anywhere about time on the BF3 page.

Don't let rumors and tweets work you up into a frenzy.

Time? Where is it? 
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


EA Forums Moderator:

Quote:



When will I get my email?
Sometime between Midnight tonight(most likely PST timezone) to the early hours of Tuesday morning.


[SOURCE]


----------



## Yukss

7:38am here in venezuela and no keys....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SafeKlok

Perfect time to send an email to all your friends who preordered an email with the subject "Battlefield3 Beta Early Access Information".


----------



## Lune

You guys asked about VRAM... I usually don't do this, but... either I am the the most ******ed person in the world, or this game is really sucking up to 2GB VRAM (That's with everything maxed, but even after I removed AA and HBAO + Aniso and reduce shadows because tahts what most would do, it still eats up to 1800)

Don't worry though, I am on a single 5970 now even tho its called 5970 2GB its 1GB in reality and its not lagging at all.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Update. I installed the new drivers earlier, crashed to desktop in mw2. I played bfbc2 for over amost 2 hours and no issues, i actually thought the graphics looked a little better! IMO


Glad to hear the issue didn't persist. Possibly a temporary bug, or specific issue with the drivers and MW2 perhaps?

The drivers made my rig crap its pants for about 15 minutes but now it's lovely.


----------



## McAlberts

big company EA doesn't care about leaving us in the dark, they still know us loyal customers will buy their game. gotta love stunts like this.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You guys asked about VRAM... I usually don't do this, but... either I am the the most ******ed person in the world, or this game is really sucking up to 2GB VRAM (That's with everything maxed, but even after I removed AA and HBAO + Aniso and reduce shadows because tahts what most would do, it still eats up to 1800)

Don't worry though, I am on a single 5970 now even tho its called 5970 2GB its 1GB in reality and its not lagging at all.


It looks like DICE actually Optimized the game....can it be.. a PC game? being Optimized?

Now is this with the new AMD drivers ? or the old ones ?


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Ok, as long as you guys don't get to play yet either I'm happy :3 muahahaha lol







!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

According to this article, PC keys are coming out now.


----------



## McAlberts

speaking of drivers, i bsod with the 124 error or whatever it is yesterday after 2 hours of killing floor. yet i had just ran 4 hours of prime 95 with no issues. weird huh


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


EA Forums Moderator:

[SOURCE]


Were the time? They never said a set time. A website got some info from a tweet and told everyone 8am, now people think that time was official. lol

I'm amazed here everyday.


----------



## SafeKlok

Seems there's been a torrent with the beta client going around, more details at the end of this article

I haven't looked at it, so have no idea if it works.


----------



## enri95

http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4303

some keys here !!!


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4303

some keys here !!!










What's the beat site where you enter them?


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Seems there's been a torrent with the beta client going around, more details at the end of this article

I haven't looked at it, so have no idea if it works.


 Seeing as how you need battlelog to get into servers and launch the game..a torrent won't work.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4303

some keys here !!!











lol those have been out since yesterday i thought. anyways i tried a few and they have already been used. its misleading because the first message gets your hopes up. then they crush you down and tell you to f off


----------



## himynamesnoah

WHERE IS MY KEY!
Damn, I knew this would happen. It's 8:22 and no key yet


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Were the time? They never said a set time. A website got some info from a tweet and told everyone 8am, now people think that time was official. lol

I'm amazed here everyday.


locust9 David Goldfarb 
â€œ@zh1nt0: Keys will be sent, around 1pm-3pm CET on PC and Xbox 360. Awaiting further messaging on PS3â€

No specific time given there.

I'm amazed here everyday too, normally by Lune.


----------



## squishy18

does anyone else even see the game in steam? i have my pre ordered one thats it


----------



## Waffleboy

For crying out loud, I woke up 3 hours early for this. This is ridiculous, don't send out messages that the beta will be available at a certain time if that's only for a fraction of the people.


----------



## funky882

where do you enter the early beta keys!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hawk777th

On Origin. Click the gear symbol.


----------



## [AK]Zip

No key here either and no surprise to see EA's help down. I pre-ordered on origin a month ago...


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Were the time? They never said a set time. A website got some info from a tweet and told everyone 8am, now people think that time was official. lol

I'm amazed here everyday.


It is early Tuesday morning, 5:16AM PST.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ColdCircuitCash*


Seeing as how you need battlelog to get into servers and launch the game..a torrent won't work.


Yes, but you can use the torrent to download while you wait for your key.

Code:


Code:


Close Origin.
Download the .torrent file.
Run it under your favorite torrent program.
Once downloaded, unzip file and upload the folder to: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Origin Games\\Battlefield 3 Beta Trial\\
Open Origin.
[B]Enter Key to Origin.[/B]
Once authenticated, it will start "installing" BF3 Beta.
It will find the files on the folder and if there are no new updates, the game will be ready to play.
If there are updates, let it update, then start when ready.
If there are issues with the install, remove the folder from the Program files folder and restart origin and load the game through Origin download.


----------



## Fallendreams

Ill give them till 9:30 EST. If not, off to the GYM i go.


----------



## Blackops_2

I will be pissed if they don't send out till 1-3pm.. that half a day gone by, i have to study tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I cant get 11.10 preview drivers to detect my 5870m, I had 11.8 installed with no issues....


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

How are the 285.38 BF3 Beta drivers for you guys?


----------



## Liquidpain

Its 8:30... nothing.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


How are the 285.38 BF3 Beta drivers for you guys?


No problems here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I will be pissed if they don't send out till 1-3pm.. that half a day gone by, i have to study tonight and tomorrow.


Thats 1-3pm CET (Central European time), which is 7-9am EST.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


How are the 285.38 BF3 Beta drivers for you guys?


Haven t had a issue with BFBC2 runs great and waiting to run BF3. I only exp CTDs on the alpha nothing else.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


How are the 285.38 BF3 Beta drivers for you guys?


I had a minor issue at first , but going strong ever since. I even feel like i notice a difference in bfbc2!


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Yes, but you can use the torrent to download while you wait for your key.

Code:


Code:


Close Origin.
Download the .torrent file.
Run it under your favorite torrent program.
Once downloaded, unzip file and upload the folder to: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Origin Games\\Battlefield 3 Beta Trial\\
Open Origin.
[B]Enter Key to Origin.[/B]
Once authenticated, it will start "installing" BF3 Beta.
It will find the files on the folder and if there are no new updates, the game will be ready to play.
If there are updates, let it update, then start when ready.
If there are issues with the install, remove the folder from the Program files folder and restart origin and load the game through Origin download.


Yeah, but is it a legit torrent? Nobody would have finished it by now to know.. and this kind of thing is a fodder for trojans.


----------



## Lune

*Medal of Honor: Limited Edition keys were just (STEAM VERSION) RESTART STEAM and go to your MOH right click check KEYS and you should now have 2 of them (THIS WORKS 100%) as 10 of my friends just received theirs at the same time and many others*


----------



## Harrier

I had the Beta in my Origin account and installed but it wouldn't let me login to Battlelog.
I signed in this morning and the Beta has disappeared from my Origin account... Thanks EA.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, I restarted Steam and my Early Access cd-key was there from MoH: LE!!!

So I'll have a spare key now.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sweet have my MOH Key!


----------



## squishy18

well guess ill play BFBC2 while im waitin


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I restarted Steam and my Early Access cd-key was there from MoH: LE!!!

So I'll have a spare key now.










If you aren't gonna use it...


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Yeah, but is it a legit torrent? Nobody would have finished it by now to know.. and this kind of thing is a fodder for trojans.


That's why I said, no idea if it works.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Yes, but you can use the torrent to download while you wait for your key.

Code:


Code:


Close Origin.
Download the .torrent file.
Run it under your favorite torrent program.
Once downloaded, unzip file and upload the folder to: C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Origin Games\\Battlefield 3 Beta Trial\\
Open Origin.
[B]Enter Key to Origin.[/B]
Once authenticated, it will start "installing" BF3 Beta.
It will find the files on the folder and if there are no new updates, the game will be ready to play.
If there are updates, let it update, then start when ready.
If there are issues with the install, remove the folder from the Program files folder and restart origin and load the game through Origin download.



Where is the .iso file? Or did I understand wrong


----------



## dmasteR

Really wished they would of stuck with Steam :/


----------



## Celeras

If anyone wants to share that spare MoH key.. I'd be happy to loan my PM box for such an occasion. Always willing to help the community!


----------



## Hawk777th

Added to my girls acct now waiting for email for mine.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Still haven't received my MoH Tier 1 key. Woke up early for the occasion, too.


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I restarted Steam and my Early Access cd-key was there from MoH: LE!!!

So I'll have a spare key now.










lucky you


----------



## Sync_Bit

I am down to checking my spam inbox on my gmail account, and it's not there either how sad... I am off to work screw it, with my luck I will see the email thru my phone once I get there...

You gotta give EA a big time FAIL on this... Why did they even state exact times for today if they could not or would not forfill them...


----------



## j2thearrin

DOWNLOADING NOW WITH MY MEDAL OF HONOR KEY! If you have one just use it if you need to download it. Im already at 2%!!!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


*Medal of Honor: Limited Edition keys were just (STEAM VERSION) RESTART STEAM and go to your MOH right click check KEYS and you should now have 2 of them (THIS WORKS 100%) as 10 of my friends just received theirs at the same time and many others*


THANK YOU SO MUCH - PLEASE HAVE MY BABIES!


----------



## McAlberts

hmm no love for the ones that pre order thru EA's pride and joy?

congrats to people on steam getting it now, at least someone can enjoy it. im going back to bed.


----------



## Harrier

The Beta got deleted from my Origin account and I can't re-activate it because it says the key has already been used... Damn you EA.

If anyone has a spare I'd be really grateful :/


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zh1nt0*

Ladies and Gentlemen







DonÂ´t worry. Your early access codes are being sent out and you will receive them in your inboxes










sauce


----------



## Celeras

If anyone wants to donate their extra one, I can give them back my key when it FINALLY arrives in the mail. Just wanna start the DL







Shoot me a PM if you'd be willing to do that~


----------



## Lune

Lol guys look at the PS3 gameplay.. to be honest it looks amazing (looks like PC Alpha) I am surprised DICE managed to make it look so good... hands down

  
 You Tube


----------



## downlinx

seems like LE have not recieved there keys yet, they are pushing the MOH first which is fine with me. i should get mine sometime today. MOH key is finally here so im waiting on my second key now.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Chewbaccasdad mad. Chewbaccasdad smash. Chewbaccasdad want beta key!!!


----------



## l337sft

Battlefield Battlefield 
Wow! We're adding capacity to the BF3 Open Beta code redemption portal as I type this. Service should be fully restored shortly. #BF3


----------



## himynamesnoah

Wait, I have MoH Deluxe Edition in Origin, do I still get a key?


----------



## Hawk777th

You should in your email.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *himynamesnoah*


Wait, I have MoH Deluxe Edition in Origin, do I still get a key?


Yeah as long as you purchase before july 25th 2011


----------



## c0ld

Awwww come I got class in a few minutes I wanna leave this downloading so I ont wait argh!!!!!


----------



## Chranny

Europe is getting their preorder codes now.







Also 1MB/s.


----------



## Frazz

BRB gonna cancel BF3 pre order and pre order MW3 (jks)


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol guys look at the PS3 gameplay.. to be honest it looks amazing (looks like PC Alpha) I am surprised DICE managed to make it look so good... hands down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBejKXFIWk


AGREE. It looks really good for console. GJ dice


----------



## Ishinomori

Screw all you Hippies with 2 keys!


----------



## linkin93

Downloading at 1.6MB/s


----------



## c0ld

you guys are getting the codes now?


----------



## Hawk777th

Just for Moh LE.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Battlefield Battlefield
by zh1nt0
Wow! We're adding capacity to the BF3 Open Beta code redemption portal as I type this. Service should be fully restored shortly. #BF3


https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...66780272107520


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol guys look at the PS3 gameplay.. to be honest it looks amazing (looks like PC Alpha) I am surprised DICE managed to make it look so good... hands down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBejKXFIWk


Granted I'm watching on a phone, but that looks terrible. Typical bland nasty textures and "hard to see anything clearly" console shooter. :/


----------



## MIKEVALL

What about us with early acess for medal of honor le , not on steam?? I guess were waiting for emails?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...66780272107520


What does that even mean


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Granted I'm watching on a phone, but that looks terrible. Typical bland nasty textures and "hard to see anything clearly" console shooter. :/


consoles for ya


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*


I am down to checking my spam inbox on my gmail account, and it's not there either how sad... I am off to work screw it, with my luck I will see the email thru my phone once I get there...

You gotta give EA a big time FAIL on this... Why did they even state exact times for today if they could not or would not forfill them...


Been checking my spam as well lol I wanted to start the download before class, but guess I'll have to wait to









On the bright side, I think I will be able to be a wee bit more focused on this test this way


----------



## NateN34

Well they said early access keys would be emailed from 1-3 PM CET.

It is now 2:57 PM CET....


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol guys look at the PS3 gameplay.. to be honest it looks amazing (looks like PC Alpha) I am surprised DICE managed to make it look so good... hands down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEBejKXFIWk


Amazing? I made it to the :30 second mark before rofl'ing and closing it. Go ahead and see if you can find what I'm talking about.


----------



## [AK]Zip

BF3 at PAX Prime this year was terrible imo running at the booth on PS3. The PC version in the tournament area was much better to no surprise.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Amazing? I made it to the :30 second mark before rofl'ing and closing it. Go ahead and see if you can find what I'm talking about.


The magic box that moves the dude.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Nice thanks Lune!! DL'ing now.


----------



## McAlberts

so while i sit around and wait. anyone on any livestreams of bf3? wouldn't mind killing some time. because going back to sleep isn't going to work.

EDIT: anyone with an extra key care to spare? ill give you mine if ea ever emails it to me today.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


What does that even mean


I think he's talking about this: https://bf3beta.battlefield.com/


----------



## richuwo11

Past 9am EST, no key...


----------



## Techboy10

Man, I was really hoping to start downloading this before class.....

Gonna have to be real lucky for that to happen (need to leave in 30 minutes).


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


so while i sit around and wait. anyone on any livestreams of bf3? wouldn't mind killing some time. because going back to sleep isn't going to work.


justin.tv there is plenty there....


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


locust9 David Goldfarb 
"@zh1nt0: Keys will be sent, around 1pm-3pm CET on PC and Xbox 360. Awaiting further messaging on PS3"

No specific time given there.

I'm amazed here everyday too, normally by Lune.


Tweets by a known gaffe doesn't hold water. zh1nto was already wrong a few times this week about other things. If the beta time is not on Origin/Battlefield.com, it's not official.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Amazing? I made it to the :30 second mark before rofl'ing and closing it. Go ahead and see if you can find what I'm talking about.


I noticed that too, the guy that crouches and then glides behind cover...


----------



## Lhino

South Africa always seems to be screwed over -_-.


----------



## Mr. Mention

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


so while i sit around and wait. anyone on any livestreams of bf3? wouldn't mind killing some time. because going back to sleep isn't going to work.


http://www.own3d.tv/netcodesource


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


Man, I was really hoping to start downloading this before class.....

Gonna have to be real lucky for that to happen (need to leave in 30 minutes).


+1 I am waiting too I can be a little late though


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Tweets by a known gaffe doesn't hold water. zh1nto was already wrong a few times this week about other things. If the beta time is not on Origin/Battlefield.com, it's not official.


Don't get me wrong dude, I agree with ya. I personally ain't believing nothing until there is a beta key in my inbox.

I thought your avatar was Dr. Dre







I don't watch Breaking Bad.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


Ill give them till 9:30 EST. If not, off to the GYM i go.


Same here!

Good thing they have PC's on every single workout machine.


----------



## BF3forever

Apparantly they have closed down some sites and such because of douchbags who try to go another way around to get keys...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3forever*


Apparantly they have closed down some sites and such because of douchbags who try to go another way around to get keys...


You would have done it too. Don't even try to call people out on that.


----------



## kiwiasian

How do we get our keys....I didn't get any email..


----------



## Mr. 13

Would this foreshadow a fail at launch day???!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Ya, if they would have sent out PC keys EARLY and allowed us to preload they wouldnt have this issue.

SOMEONE HACKED THE BETA SITE, HANDED OUT ALL THE KEYS, NOW US THE PC PLAYERS WHO ACTUALLY SUPPORTED THEM ****WADS DONT GET EARLY BETA ACCESS! ***!

Now we get ****ed over. again... **** you EA.


----------



## Capwn

Im in chat with EA right now. Ill post my convo back when its over.


----------



## hydropwnics

:O well i cant complain to much im at work for the next 8 hours, so even if I got my key I couldnt play, however I did setup a remote desktop so I can remote into my gaming computer at home when I get the key to start the preload so its ready when i get home -_-


----------



## hp.

so correct if me i am wrong , we dn't have jets in beta. right ?


----------



## Waffleboy

It's on reddit; I still blame EA because they should have sent the keys out yesterday, but the delay right now is because some people used some javascript trick to get keys.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3...key_right_now/


----------



## c0ld

nope no jets in beta


----------



## BacsiLove

Can't wait for the fiasco that we'll see on launch day


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


:O well i cant complain to much im at work for the next 8 hours, so even if I got my key I couldnt play, however I did setup a remote desktop so I can remote into my gaming computer at home when I get the key to start the preload so its ready when i get home -_-


haha nice


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3forever*


Apparantly they have closed down some sites and such because of douchbags who try to go another way around to get keys...


What "sites"? The redemption page is down because it was overloaded. What sites besides subdomains of battlefield.com does DICE run?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


so correct if me i am wrong , we dn't have jets in beta. right ?


What is this beta you talking about?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


nope no jets in beta


Umm oh well, guess i dont need to dust off the old killing stick just yet then!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Umm oh well, guess i dont need to dust off the old killing stick just yet then!


so im assuming they will have controller support for PC?
i like using my xbox controller for vehicles...feels more...fluent


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


What "sites"? The redemption page is down because it was overloaded. What sites besides subdomains of battlefield.com does DICE run?


The redemption page is down because there was an exploit where you could get your key early.

That's why they put the HTTP password restriction on it.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3...key_right_now/

Shame I didn't find it in time to get mine. Guess I'll have to wait for another 4 years (if I even get it at all).


----------



## T3beatz

115 users viewing right now! crazy... on another note, the inner child comes out of most of you... we all know that life isn't fair, so why do we expect stuff like this to be?? I'ts early in the morning, I'm sure the keys will be sent out soon.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


The redemption page is down because there was an exploit where you could get your key early.

That's why they put the HTTP password restriction on it.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3..._now/?sort=new

Shame I didn't find it in time to get mine. Guess I'll have to wait for another 4 years (if I even get it at all).


Fail!


----------



## Techboy10

OK well that's it. I'm off to class. Hopefully I'll have an email when I get back in 2 hours.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


so im assuming they will have controller support for PC?
i like using my xbox controller for vehicles...feels more...fluent


Man there is nothing more fun then flying with a stick (imo) It really was amazing in bf2 . I only use it for jets, i use the keyboard for choppers and tanks.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Chat
Status: Connected
Mudassir (Listening)
Mudassir: Hi, my name is Mudassir. How may I help you?
Matt: I bought medal of honor limited edition. On the box it says I will get early access to the BF3 beta
Matt: I realize they are in the process of sending beta keys out right now
Mudassir: I would like to inform you that distribution is in process I would suggest you to wait for some time you will get it shortly via email.
Matt: But I am worried for some reason that I will not get one. Can you make sure I will in fact recieve one as I was promised?
Matt: I dont want the same message your giving everyone else, as Im sure you guys are being flooded with similar inquiry's...
Matt: I want to know for a fact weather I will be getting one?
Mudassir: Did you play MOH.
Matt: yes
Mudassir: Than you will get it very shortly.
Matt: Im sorry , But I took off work for this... I need to know you checked some file somewhere. SOMETHING.
Matt: Is there no way to look at my account and see if I get one?
Matt: I have my copy of MOH registered on Origin
Matt: But it doesnt show up on "my games" on my ea account page online
Mudassir: I would like to inform you that there is no way to see that as of now.
Matt: was there a cut off date as to when you had to have MOH to be eligable?
Matt: I waited around wasnt sure if i should register it on steam. or origin. Ended up going with origin since that is where my BF3 will be as well
Matt: But I see people with steam copies of MOH getting thier BF3 beta keys already
Matt: hence my concern
Mudassir: I would like to inform you that distribution is in process and people are getting keys so please be calm you will also get it shortly.
Matt: If I dont, Then I have to sit in que for chat for god knows how long
Matt: as Im sure your que is only going to grow as the day goes on
Matt: then what?
Matt: I know this isnt your department, Your customer support, which you are doing, and I thank you for it.
Matt: But from now on, you guys should do it liek steam does it, Send out the keys the day ahead, let people download it
Matt: Then just make it "go live" whenever you want
Matt: no hassles. Everyone stays calm. And your servers, chat lines, phone lines dont get slammed with freaking out customers like me
Mudassir: I am sorry for the inconvenience I would suggest you to wait for some time you will get that very soon.
Matt: So your telling me no matter what I get a key?
Matt: Im so confused
Matt: Was there not a MOH registration cutoff date? I read somewhere it was like July 25 ??
Mudassir: You will get the key shortly Distribution is in process.
Matt: Please answer my question
Matt: Im not trying to be rude to you man, I really am not, I just would like my quesiton answered, I feel like your copy pasting your responses from a cheatsheet
Mudassir: I would like to inform you that I do not have any such information about that.
Matt: meaning that there is no cutoff date? or you just dont know?
Mudassir: I do not know about that.
Matt: So you dont know if I will get a key then?
Matt: I talked with somebody on the phone the other day. Is there any way I can get that again.
Matt: ??????
Matt: You keep talling me to just wait, but you seem to have no idea what Im waiting for
Mudassir: The phone support is only available for accounts and billing related queries. If you have any accounts or
billing related issues and want it resolved over the phone, you can contact us by calling our toll free
number 1-866-543-5435 within the US. If you are outside United States, please dial 1-650-628-4306. If
calling from UK, dial 0870 243 2435. The hours of operation for them are 7:00am-7:00pm PST, Monday
through Saturday. Our representatives will be glad to help you out with this issue.
Matt: But yet a guy called me back from EA just two days ago, about changing some info on my account
Mudassir: I would be able to give these contact details of phone support only.
Matt: On what basis are you telling me that I will et an email about the beta?
Matt: You asked me " Did you play MOD??"
Matt: I replied "yes"
Matt: You then replied" then you will get in the beta or something "
Matt: So is that it, Is that all that is required? to have played MOH?
Matt: Im watching my email like a hawk. I have gotten nothing
Mudassir: Yes.
Matt: Okay then, I guess I will just wait
Mudassir: Sure.


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.


----------



## Modus

Can we cancel pre-orders on Origin? If I don't get a Key today I might as well cancel and wait till the 29th.


----------



## microman

I dont get it... Its EA what did you all expect?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hp.

Can you gets see BETA in your origin account who din't have got keys ? Or its spearing but locked ?? I can't even see...just unreleased battlefield showing it


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Can we cancel pre-orders on Origin? If I don't get a Key today I might as well cancel and wait till the 29th.


They will come, im only guessing but i have to believe mailing so many cd keys takes time.


----------



## drka0tic

WOW! I wonder how many keys got stolen. Looks like they'll have to spend all day invalidating keys


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


I sincerely hope that you are joking.


He's not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Harrier*


The redemption page is down because there was an exploit where you could get your key early.

That's why they put the HTTP password restriction on it.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3...key_right_now/

Shame I didn't find it in time to get mine. Guess I'll have to wait for another 4 years (if I even get it at all).


----------



## hp.

Wow Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 120 (63 members and 57 guests)


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


I sincerely hope that you are joking.


nope

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3...key_right_now/


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.


yea that would royally piss me off


----------



## Fallendreams

I hope key comes in later today. Going to GYM. Hope to play soon with you guys.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.


I don't know looking from the outside in, you seem kinda desperate...
















He's doing his job...

I would just wait a couple hours.


----------



## fatmario

Why didn't ea just give us beta automatically if you preorder through origin, why hell you need key for. 
Ea fail big time imo for such big title game, Ea needs more experience from steam.


----------



## Amhro

oh gawd, you dont like patience, do you
@ that guy contacting ea support, lol, you are very smart.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


Why didn't ea just give us beta automatically if you preorder through origin, why hell you need key for. 
Ea fail big time imo for such big title game, Ea needs more experience from steam.



you would think


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


WOW......

Do these stupid companies not know how to manage security?


There is always a way in...


----------



## Lune

This thread is going to explode


----------



## Vengeance47

Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chranny*


( Â¬‿Â¬)


Did you add the key before the beta showed up? Or did everyone who pre ordered has a beta button but not activated without a key?


----------



## Mr. 13

it's 9:36 . 
No Email, no key


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


It'll be better with conquest and vehicles


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


that's depressing


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

@ Vengeance47, how impressed were you with the graphics?


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Did you add the key before the beta showed up? Or did everyone who pre ordered has a beta button but not activated without a key?


You have to add the key before the beta shows up.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


Well maybe it didn't feel just like BF2 since BF2 didn't even have rush to begin with.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.


How did it run, on the GTX580 Sli


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


Oh I completely agree on that! It's because of 32 / rush / no vehicles, but once we get the real deal I think its going to be pretty sweet! Game looks very good tho

Curious, were you getting random flickering? Many people are complaining in game (both nvidia and ati) I have those too


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.


You should of made him give you a free game... I did the same thing a few days back asking if I was going to get the expansion or something and the guy said yes, then he's like "Let me add Dead Space 2 to your account" im like... OK?!


----------



## roadlesstraveled

I never received any email and I ordered through Origin. I just went to EA chat and it said I'm 1205 in the queue...lmao


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


It'll be better with conquest and vehicles










I would hope so.

I never liked Rush in the first place and tbh, I was sad to see that Conquest wasn't the beta game mode.

But so far, my hope for BF3 just dropped pretty badly. It has gone from potentially being the game I was gonna play for the next 5 years to one I might play every now and again but nothing that will really captivate me.

I hope I'm proven wrong though. I loved every BF game excpt the BC series (they are OK but they're not really battlefield)


----------



## jam1e

i got mine through steam, i didn't pre-order MOH, i bought it in the steam sale when it was Â£10.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


Hmmmm if its like bfbc2 and has bf2 style gameplay/ maps/vehicles . Isn't that what we where expecting? I would be happy with that , the best of those two games combined would be amazing(imo)


----------



## PoopaScoopa

42 mins past the dealine for sending keys out and nothing has improved... Real smart trying to send out 5 million emails in under 2 hours...


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.


You took a day off from work just to play a beta of a video game? I feel bad for you son. And get off your high horse if you think you can jump ahead of everyone else and badger EA for a key just because of that.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam1e*


*i got mine through steam*, i didn't pre-order MOH, i bought it in the steam sale when it was Â£10.


You got what from Steam


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam1e*


i got mine through steam, i didn't pre-order MOH, i bought it in the steam sale when it was Â£10.











HE IS RIGHT!!!! I bought mine (moh) for 10 bucks too on steam sale and i just checked and there is the key on single player after restarting steam!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


42 mins past the dealine for sending keys out and nothing has improved... Real smart trying to send out 5 million emails in under 2 hours...


+1

I want a proper explanation why they didn't send out the keys yesterday like they did with BC2.

EA


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


How did it run, on the GTX580 Sli










Like crap

Was getting 40-50FPS and screen flickering (which seems to be a common driver issue for both Nvidia and ATI)

I wasn't blown away by the graphics either but I know that not all the graphical options are available. So basically, I'm not even running it maxed out on Ultra settings and the performance is pretty crap. So I can only imagine how bad the performance will be on Ultra come retail.

Hopefully some good drivers and further optimisations will sort out the performance


----------



## jam1e

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


You got what from Steam










beta code, check your MOH Singleplayer CDKeys if you bought it on steam.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


what the hell is going on? spam is going on
last 4 pages are full of spam where people cry about not getting email
like its that much to wait, ffs


Yeah, I'm trying to see if people are going to post info, about the game... is it better than the alpha, fixes, graphics, etc...

instead I keep seeing... I don't have my key! its 8:40...... now 8:42..... Now 8:50, etc... LOL









Chill out, we know some of you guys are not getting your keys (but you will, or should, be patient).


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hmm, no email like the rest of you.

BUT, I have work to do al day anyways. Can't play it for another 8 hours.

Hopefully they do get the situation figured out though. I would like to check it out before it becomes an open beta.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


no vehicles, and that map, it's gonna play a lot like COD. Heck, it looks just like a COD map.

Gimme conquest + vehicles, before I make up my mind.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


TLDR. This guy was worthless. On the phone now.



I said it before, but EA/Dice screwed up royally by "selling" the beta. Look, I'm not trying to be a douche, but beta is supposed to be a playtest for bug checks/server code/load, etc. It's not early entry into a finished product. They should have never ever "sold" early access via Origin or MOH. None of you wants to get in to playtest the game for the real beta purposes. That's screwed up. It's not helping the development at all. At the same time, I understand your frustration since you paid for early access. It was stupid and I hope all companies learn from it.


----------



## Chranny

Can't select your squad and the FoV setting seems broken. :3


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Like crap

Was getting 40-50FPS and screen flickering (which seems to be a common driver issue for both Nvidia and ATI)

I wasn't blown away by the graphics either but I know that not all the graphical options are available. So basically, I'm not even running it maxed out on Ultra settings and the performance is pretty crap. So I can only imagine how bad the performance will be on Ultra come retail.

Hopefully some good drivers and further optimisations will sort out the performance


that's weird because the screen-shots posted earlier of the guy that's running dual 580's he was getting over 100+FPS


----------



## nepas

Just got a key!

I did not preorder from Origin or buy MOH!

Alpha testing FTW!


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


no vehicles, and that map, it's gonna play a lot like COD. Heck, it looks just like a COD map.

Gimme conquest + vehicles, before I make up my mind.

I said it before, but EA/Dice screwed up royally by "selling" the beta. Look, I'm not trying to be a douche, but beta is supposed to be a playtest for bug checks/server code/load, etc. It's not early entry into a finished product. Theys hould have never ever "sold" early access via Origin or MOH. None of you wants to get in to playtest the game for the real beta purposes. That's screwed up. It's not helping the development at all. At the same time, I understand your frustration since you paid for early access. It was stupid and I hope all companies learn from it.


oh guess what other companies are going to learn from it? 
hyping up their games and "sell" their betas?


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


You took a day off from work just to play a beta of a video game? I feel bad for you son. And get off your high horse if you think you can jump ahead of everyone else and badger EA for a key just because of that.










First of all, I'm hurt as well. Broken foot..
Second of all I wasn't badgering anyone. I was asking a question. If I was eligible. And if there was a cutoff date for when you had to have had your MOH LE registered..

Also your name is very fitting


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Like crap

Was getting 40-50FPS and screen flickering (which seems to be a common driver issue for both Nvidia and ATI)

I wasn't blown away by the graphics either but I know that not all the graphical options are available. So basically, I'm not even running it maxed out on Ultra settings and the performance is pretty crap. So I can only imagine how bad the performance will be on Ultra come retail.

Hopefully some good drivers and further optimisations will sort out the performance


Wasn't there a video of gameplay posted on here earlier from a guy with a single 580? I thought he was running it butter smooth with Ultra setting at 1920x1080? Maybe he had SLI.


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


that's weird because the screen-shots posted earlier of the guy that's running dual 580's he was getting over 100+FPS


Yea idk if its just my system or not. But Afterburner was telling around the 40-50FPS range.

I'll have a bit more of a play tomorrow since its almost midnight here and I got work tomorrow. Might need to uninstall the drivers using driver sweeper and reinstall the latest beta drivers. Maybe that could solve the issue


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

They did release a beta driver from Nvidia (285.38) that supposedly fixes a lot of things and improves performance up to 38%. Maybe they were using that new beta driver. I think it was just released yesterday.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Like crap

Was getting 40-50FPS and screen flickering (which seems to be a common driver issue for both Nvidia and ATI)

I wasn't blown away by the graphics either but I know that not all the graphical options are available. So basically, I'm not even running it maxed out on Ultra settings and the performance is pretty crap. So I can only imagine how bad the performance will be on Ultra come retail.

Hopefully some good drivers and further optimisations will sort out the performance


40-50 only with SLI 580s? I'M SCREWED!!!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Who paid for the beta?? I got my MOH on sale for 29.99 last year , not long after it came out!! I was going to buy it anyway!!


----------



## SafeKlok

The gravity of this epic fail is astounding. EA has shown us that they are incapable of successfully accomplishing a task as trivial as sending out a few emails.

Gabe Newell must be watching this and laughing his ass off..."Competetion to steam, yeah right XD"

0/10 EA.


----------



## doc2142

Here is a thread i made about it http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...h-even-if.html


----------



## Lune

Looks like nvidia performance is not great again


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15084227*
> Looks like nvidia performance is not great again


You should try your ati cards!


----------



## Vengeance47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l;15084211*
> They did release a beta driver from Nvidia (285.38) that supposedly fixes a lot of things and improves performance up to 38%. Maybe they were using that new beta driver. I think it was just released yesterday.


Yea I'm running them now

But they might not be playing nice with my system. I'll work it out tomorrow and come back to this thread (probably be on page 2000 by then haha)


----------



## j2thearrin

The beta is astounding but the people suck like no other. Just witnessed a guy WITH DEFIBS walk over the dead bodies of his entire squad, spot a dude with an RPK mounted to a platform, and proceded to run at him as if he had a chance to win. He didnt stop and try to headshot, he didnt revive his team to work together, he didnt even flank... he just rushed a mounted machine gunner like any other CoD noob. Thats why the beta is "meh" to Vengeance, too many noobs.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15084238*
> The beta is astounding but the people suck like no other. Just witnessed a guy WITH DEFIBS walk over the dead bodies of his entire squad, spot a dude with an RPK mounted to a platform, and proceded to run at him as if he had a chance to win. He didnt stop and try to headshot, he didnt revive his team to work together, he didnt even flank... he just rushed a mounted machine gunner like any other CoD noob. Thats why the beta is "meh" to Vengeance, too many noobs.


I completely agree.. to be honest it's full with cod players no matter how immature that sounds.. the whole truth.

No1 defusing... no1 planting

It's like playing TDM


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15084238*
> The beta is astounding but the people suck like no other. Just witnessed a guy WITH DEFIBS walk over the dead bodies of his entire squad, spot a dude with an RPK mounted to a platform, and proceded to run at him as if he had a chance to win. He didnt stop and try to headshot, he didnt revive his team to work together, he didnt even flank... he just rushed a mounted machine gunner like any other CoD noob. Thats why the beta is "meh" to Vengeance, too many noobs.


Maybe he thought he was Raiden.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15084216*
> Who paid for the beta?? I got my MOH on sale for 29.99 last year , not long after it came out!! I was going to buy it anyway!!


If you preorderd MOH or preordered on Origin just for BF3 beta, I'd say that you paid for beta. Especially since that's precisely what EA was selling to entice you.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15084258*
> I completely agree.. to be honest it's full with cod players no matter how immature that sounds.. the whole truth.
> 
> No1 defusing... no1 planting
> 
> It's like playing TDM


If they would give more of us keys we could fix that lol.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15084238*
> The beta is astounding but the people suck like no other. Just witnessed a guy WITH DEFIBS walk over the dead bodies of his entire squad, spot a dude with an RPK mounted to a platform, and proceded to run at him as if he had a chance to win. He didnt stop and try to headshot, he didnt revive his team to work together, he didnt even flank... he just rushed a mounted machine gunner like any other CoD noob. Thats why the beta is "meh" to Vengeance, too many noobs.


I don't know, if your on the opposite team of that guy seems like it would be fun! lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15084259*
> Maybe he thought he was Raiden.


^this


----------



## drka0tic

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1429623-keys-being-sent-out.html

EA UK confirming that keys are currently being emailed.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Like crap
Hopefully some good drivers and further optimisations will sort out the performance


Doh
Are you using the 285.38 beta drivers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jam1e*


beta code, check your MOH Singleplayer CDKeys if you bought it on steam.


Thanks bud


----------



## Lune

Lolz I got another 2 keys







already gave them away tho







my friends will give me theirs once they get them maybe I could give them to u guys? lol


----------



## Trathus

Just preordered to get to see the beta then found out the early access offer ended on 25th :< Owell I guess I'll survive another two days hehe


----------



## Hawk777th

Getting 60-70FPS outside with ultra 4xaa on one 580! 100FPS inside.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lolz I got another 2 keys







already gave them away tho







my friends will give me theirs once they get them maybe I could give them to u guys? lol


Give me one, please! I beg of you!









EDIT:
damnit, your ninja edit beat me to it. Now I look so desperate.


----------



## BF3forever

Woho








BETA CAME



































<333


----------



## Nitronium

And I have yet to get an email with my key. I was hoping to get it started downloading before I head off to work. Good work EA screwing up the hard work of DICE.


----------



## vitality

Lucky. Do you live in the UK?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3forever*


Woho








BETA CAME



































<333


Still none here, I pre-ordered when it was first announced and have level 8 veteran. I played in the alpha too. Come on DICE/EA....


----------



## Sheira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Getting 60-70FPS outside with ultra 4xaa on one 580! 100FPS inside.


Drivers? I am getting only around 40. 1920x1200


----------



## Harrier

Still nothing here in the UK for me







gah.

Anyone have a spare?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Sadly, I have to go to work now. Hopefully by the time I got home, at 8pm EST tonight, I'll have a key and be able to play. I was really hoping I could've at least gotten to download the Beta files this morning;oh well!

To the rest of you guys, I hope y'all get a chance to enjoy the game today while I'm at work. Have fun and please try to up a video for your poor friend stuck at work!


----------



## Benny99

Yep i would love a BF3 Beta key


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lolz I got another 2 keys







already gave them away tho







my friends will give me theirs once they get them maybe I could give them to u guys? lol


I would love to get a key for my friend who didn't pre-order in time, I told him not to put it off. I'm still waiting for my key from Origin pre-order.


----------



## staryoshi

Edit*

Also, I was hoping to DL it before heading off to work, but oh well.


----------



## BF3forever

The Norwegians defently got their keys now hahaha
Like everyone suddenly was like " WOHOOOO KEY CAME!!!"


----------



## supra_rz

Beta key!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wohoooooooooooo downloading!!!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

requestion a key please :3


----------



## Lune

Looking at all the posts with bad frames = all nvidia

What are they doing really? This junk 5970 runs better than 2x 580? : / I feel kinda bad for you guys because I myself got 580's and dunno if I should use them or just stick with this until 7000 series


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

I am sure they will release better drivers to improve the performance around retail release.


----------



## hydropwnics

lune i want a key! :O


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trathus*


Just preordered to get to see the beta then found out the early access offer ended on 25th :< Owell I guess I'll survive another two days hehe


Haha @ u! Someone give this chap a key!









I'm waiting patiently for another free game combo...or my unicorn...a copy in Steam.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Looking at all the posts with bad frames = all nvidia

What are they doing really? This junk 5970 runs better than 2x 580? : / I feel kinda bad for you guys because I myself got 580's and dunno if I should use them or just stick with this until 7000 series


Lune i say wait till 7000 series or the actual release of the game


----------



## Pendulum

Just woke up, now where the hell is my key?








...DAMN YOU EA!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


Lune i say wait till 7000 series or the actual release of the game


I'd jump teams for a 7777. ;-)

Edit: That's like 7000 more than 680!!


----------



## kiwiasian

GAH, of course I get the key right when I leave for class


----------



## Modus

Anyone from Canada gotten there key yet?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vengeance47*


Just finished playing a couple rounds.

Have to say I was not very impressed at all. Seemed just like BC2 with prone.

Didn't have any of that BF2 feel and actually (to me) felt more COD like. Was a terrible experience and one I'm not eager to go back and play again.

But I'll give it another shot tomorrow. However, my initial impression was pretty poor.


If you didn't like BC2 did you really expect to love BF3?


----------



## Esotericrj

My paranoia is getting to me....Canada gets early beta right?!


----------



## Kentan900

Yay! I got my key


----------



## funky882

I would cry if someone gave me a beta key...just think guys...what would Jesus do?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


GAH, of course I get the key right when I leave for class


You got a key in the US? Nice.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Anyone from Canada gotten there key yet?


Nope...


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


that's weird because the screen-shots posted earlier of the guy that's running dual 580's he was getting over 100+FPS


Can you please link me that post, i really cant manage to find it in this tons of posts, thanks!


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Anyone from Canada gotten there key yet?


Still waiting.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esotericrj*


My paranoia is getting to me....Canada gets early beta right?!










No! Canada doesnt get anything good we all know that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Jesus would miracle me another 5870


----------



## hydropwnics

dkasf;lasklkdaf;lkdsa;lka;fdlksdfl;k! what is going on


----------



## Waffleboy

I think this is what EA/DICE is thinking right now:


----------



## hp.

Omg still no key







( why...................................


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


No! Canada doesnt get anything good we all know that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Why you doing this to me







..... where my key


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funky882*


I would cry if someone gave me a beta key...just think guys...what would Jesus do?











He would use the key for himself and play with everyone.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Looking at all the posts with bad frames = all nvidia

What are they doing really? This junk 5970 runs better than 2x 580? : / I feel kinda bad for you guys because I myself got 580's and dunno if I should use them or just stick with this until 7000 series


omgfomgof gmofmgfogmfogmfogmfog should I order a 5970 then??


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I think this is what EA/DICE is thinking right now:










I think they'll just open it up for everyone in 6 hours because everybody is begging for a key lol


----------



## psyside

lol more then 10 posts in just 1 minute...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I think they'll just open it up for everyone in 6 hours because everybody is begging for a key lol


that would be nice, just in time for me to get home from work


----------



## Esotericrj

If i set my country to UK in origin you think ill get my keys faster ?


----------



## Waffleboy

Looks like people are finally getting their keys in the US.


----------



## BigLisy

Just got my code, Origin pre-order, Italy.
1mbs woohoo here I go


----------



## Harrier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esotericrj*


If i set my country to UK in origin you think ill get my keys faster ?










I'm from the UK and still haven't got anything so even if it worked I'd say no.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Can you please link me that post, i really cant manage to find it in this tons of posts, thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...l#post15080886


----------



## Celeras

Got mine too woo!


----------



## Bosseking

Where can I download the beta drivers for ati? Or have they even released the full version yet? Only seen the 23,6mg file.


----------



## Lune

Okay.. smaller map = Subway = less MB










Bigger map (second one?) more mb = CASPIAN BORDER?










gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bosseking*


Where can I download the beta drivers for ati? Or have they even released the full version yet? Only seen the 23,6mg file.


Download them from here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WWCL7UO

Going ingame anyway, laters


----------



## leegro

Just got my beta code!!! US East Coast Origin


----------



## Russ369

JUST GOT MY KEY!!!! YAYAYAYA CANADA!

Pre-order off OrigiN!


----------



## hydropwnics

just got my key im in NYC area USA







i preordered with origin


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leegro*


Just got my beta code!!! US East Coast Origin


Ugh still don't have mine, east coast Origin (from July)


----------



## lightsout

Just got my key.


----------



## labbu63

got my key right before i left for school


----------



## Tech-Boy

Still no key for me







I'm in Costa Rica but I ordered from Origin U.S store. Hope I get it soon. Downloading via torrent since I only download at 400kB/s..

EDIT: NVM JUst got it!~


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Russ369*


JUST GOT MY KEY!!!! YAYAYAYA CANADA!

Pre-order off OrigiN!










Good good good good


----------



## Shatterist

East Coast Origin reporting in, email + code received, downloading now!


----------



## remer

Just got the email. I preordered through origin. w00t


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Just got my code, Origin pre-order, Italy.
1mbs woohoo here I go










requesting air support on this noob, over.


----------



## vitality

I got my key!! I live in the US so they're sending them to us now!


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Just got my code, Origin pre-order, Italy.
1mbs woohoo here I go










Veneziaaaaa overclocker? wow..







i live in murano each summer !!


----------



## Pendulum

Just got my key.
9:17 AM - US - UTC - 7:00 mountain time


----------



## [AK]Zip

Looks like everyone is getting their codes now. I just got mine.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Does a 6990 beat out 2 580GTXs???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16814102927


----------



## Esotericrj

Just got my KEY!!! Toronto Canada! Off to DL


----------



## b.walker36

I just got mine. Live in Brooklyn NY there is hope to you all







Ill let you know performance in a few hours after i download and play some.


----------



## Clawbog

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWoooooooooooooooooooooooo

Just got my beta key in email... About time EA..


----------



## doc2142

Yeah just got my 2nd now i have a spare one.


----------



## gh05t

yay just got my key


----------



## Waffleboy

Just got mine, only 2.5 hours late.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Woohh!!! Just got my beta key email!!! Downloading now in Canada!!!


----------



## Modus

Key is going out for those in the US.


----------



## NateN34

Just got a key!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Beta keys are hitting Canada now!!! woohoo!. sorry to all who havent got theirs yet


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Downloading now. Just got the key.

1.2MB/s Not too bad.

Also, I'm CST.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

this thread is about to go dead silent with every gettin there keys and all...


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gh05t*


yay just got my key


Got my code!!!!!! Yes!!! Have to get out of work now!!


----------



## Bluemustang

Finally received my key! Over 2 hours late though.


----------



## ivesceneenough

gottt ittt USA USA USA


----------



## fatmario

I will be hiding in bush with my knife ^^


----------



## Liquidpain

East coast usa confirmed!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just got email:


----------



## Clawbog

Downloading at exactly 259KB/sec.


----------



## Harrier

This is depressing. It's like everyone has their key apart from me...


----------



## OrangeBunnies

3.0MB/s download here, only 20minutes left!! I'm skipping lecture for this!









Will report back with settings and fps results as I'm sure many will be considering to get a 69xx card, perhaps we should start a new thread dedicated to beta benchmarks so people can find what they are looking for easier.


----------



## Blackops_2

Still haven't gotten mine...


----------



## Lune

AHHAAHAHAHAHHA all servers are FULL (ALL SERVERS) there is 1 server with 300 in QUEUE rest have 200 and 100 LOL GJ DICE AHHAHA


----------



## labbu63

im dling at 640kbs not bad for me but must download before impending rush of people or suffer horrible speeds


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Amazing? I made it to the :30 second mark before rofl'ing and closing it. Go ahead and see if you can find what I'm talking about.


lol

The invisible magic carpet strikes the PS3.


----------



## remer

Downloading at 7.5mbps


----------



## gh05t

mines going at 2.4mb


----------



## Cryolite

are there any other sadfaces who still didnt get their code?


----------



## ShortySmalls

woot just got it, now where do i go to the beta?

my origin store does not work it just shows page load error 24/7

EDIT: never mind figured it out after accually reading the email 

but darn dorm interwebs... downloading it at only 188KB/s


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Downloading at exactly 259KB/sec.


Ew im getting 1.5mb/s

Edit: Wow lune I hope I can even get into a server when i get home tonight


----------



## remer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


woot just got it, now where do i go to the beta?

my origin store does not work it just shows page load error 24/7


Follow the directions in the email.


----------



## snoball

Still no code and I own MoH...


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


are there any other sadfaces who still didnt get their code?










Me







. I don't think I'm getting one, I have MoH Deluxe Edition


----------



## Finny

Just got my key!!! Download started!!! Only ~3.9GB


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


woot just got it, now where do i go to the beta?

my origin store does not work it just shows page load error 24/7


I get that sometimes. I usually just log out, then back in.


----------



## Kentan900

1.6 Mb/s


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Anyone who has MoH LE get theirs yet?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Just got email: 










Doesn't the email say, "Hi Soldier?" Why'd you block it lol.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I just checked these out... 104fps on Ultra settings, and 4xMSAA, wonder what cards are running??

Also the Mem is at 968 and there seems to be a lot going on in the pic. Will it go up on different maps? probably but not by that much. Especially if you turn a couple things down, most people will be fine running this game even if you have only 1gb of VRAM... IMO









EDIT... He is running 580's SLI

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthre...446390&page=19


I expected alot more...

I dunno if thats the level or anything else, but the IQ is really bellow average in those pics @ max settings ?


----------



## Capwn

Have any origin MOH owners gotten their key yet?


----------



## Waffleboy

6.6mbps

Anyone see how to create a solider on Battlelog? Or was EA chat support wrong as usual?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

quite talking about keys...i wanna see some gameplay vids!!


----------



## theturbofd

got my key finally!


----------



## remer

Oh nevermind. I'm downloading at 7.7 MB/s thats 60ish mbps. oooohhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaah


----------



## bavarianblessed

Got it finally. Their servers seem up to the task, I'm downloading at 5.2MB/sec


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


AHHAAHAHAHAHHA all servers are FULL (ALL SERVERS) there is 1 server with 300 in QUEUE rest have 200 and 100 LOL GJ DICE AHHAHA


How could they have failed at providing enough servers? They know exactly how many people have early beta access.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Have any origin MOH owners gotten their key yet?


Nope, I have MoH on Origin :/, I think we got screwed over.


----------



## jfuze

Anyone have an extra early access key? Please? xD


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


Nope, I have MoH on Origin :/, I think we got screwed over.


Yeah we did....I have MoH Deluxe Edition and no key. I hope it's not LE only, since this comes with LE and something else..
94 in queue to ask if I will get one for DE or not


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


How could they have failed at providing enough servers? They know exactly how many people have early beta access.










Sorry I was mistaken.. 800 in queue for most servers now.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

I have MoH LE and still nothing. So it might not be just the LE version...


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Sorry I was mistaken.. 800 in queue for most servers now.


Damnit.. I should of went to class..

I wonder what the queue will be when the open beta starts.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Of course I get my code as soon as I gotta leave the house for work! At least I know it'll be downloaded and ready to go when I get home!


----------



## tyrone777

Just got my invite and downloading now!


----------



## Hawk777th

This is a joke they dont have enough servers just like in alpha.


----------



## glycerin256

the thread is going too fast, I am not even trying to follow it anymore


----------



## Liquidpain

30 megs down ftw!


----------



## Frazz

So now I'm guessing that us MoH LE Origin Retail owners don't get a key?, even though the bloody DVD case has "Beta Invitation Included" written on the front, well thankyou EA for you fraud.


----------



## richuwo11

just got my key... Ontario, Canada.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


the thread is going too fast, I am not even trying to follow it anymore


it's because noone knows how to reply to someone else...everyones just like "wheres my key?!?! whaaaaa whaaaa" or "got my key, downloading blah blah blah.

come on guys, we really don't care, please stay on topic


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


the thread is going too fast, I am not even trying to follow it anymore


US and Canada getting keys now, servers are all full though and queued in the hundreds, that's about it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


it's because noone knows how to reply to someone else...everyones just like "wheres my key?!?! whaaaaa whaaaa" or "got my key, downloading blah blah blah.

come on guys, we really don't care, please stay on topic


It's a big game, let us have our childhood fun before real life comes back.









Besides, posting whether we got our keys yet in what country and from pre-order or MoH is information people can use, for example, if I had read earlier that the line queue was 100+, I would of went to class, too late now though. xD


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


So now I'm guessing that us MoH LE Origin Retail owners don't get a key?, even though the bloody DVD case has "Beta Invitation Included" written on the front, well thankyou EA for you fraud.


Yup I'm in the same boat as you and this is ridiculous!!


----------



## psyside

GUYS! anyone can share some info about the graphics? is it just me or the graphics are really average/bad?










Max settings with 4xAA...


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frazz*


So now I'm guessing that us MoH LE Origin Retail owners don't get a key?, even though the bloody DVD case has "Beta Invitation Included" written on the front, well thankyou EA for you fraud.


Did you register your game before the certain date?

If not,then you won't get a key.


----------



## hajabooja

Just got my key! East Coast USA

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remer*


Oh nevermind. I'm downloading at 7.7 MB/s thats 60ish mbps. oooohhhhhhhh yeaaaaaaah


I maxed out at 1.2MB/s. Mainly because that is almost the max speed of my cable connection.

Not bad since all the servers should be getting hammered.


----------



## Techboy10

Got mine as well (email came @ 10:16am). East Coast USA.

EDIT: Downloading @ 5 MB/s :-D


----------



## psyside

really low IQ on Max settings


----------



## Clawbog

This is horrible... I skipped school just to get in que for a server... Damn you EA


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Did you register your game before the certain date?

If not,then you won't get a key.


Registered July 5th, they said July 26th was the deadline.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


are there any other sadfaces who still didnt get their code?










QQ qweqwe im sadface too








oh well not like they gonna play with that queue


----------



## Hawk777th

You have to restart the game for the GFX settings to take effect.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


US and Canada getting keys now, servers are all full though and queued in the hundreds, that's about it.

It's a big game, let us have our childhood fun before real life comes back.










So people aren't getting their keys and there are hundreds of people in queue? Christ.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*











really low IQ on Max settings










game looks sick
can you keep posting these pics or maybe a video so i dont have to keep reading people complaining


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Got my key and I'm downloading, 25% so far. But I'm at work and won't be able to play until like 8PM. -____-


----------



## RPXZ

Downloading at 3MB, to bad I have 3 more hours till I get out of work.


----------



## squishy18

I gots mines!!!! I pre ordered thru origin a few months ago and finally got it...but im at work now


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Got my key and I'm downloading, 25% so far. But I'm at work and won't be able to play until like 8PM. -____-


I know that feel bro


----------



## MakubeX

Yay, got my key and downloading.


----------



## remer

I've just got a black window and battlelog says connecting...


----------



## Nitronium

got my email 30 seconds before I had to leave for work. I sure hope it downloads correctly in my absence.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


I know that feel bro










Lol I made this.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Lol I made this.











haha!

Can some of you guys post more screenies please!!


----------



## Narynan

Lol. Of course as soon as I make it out the door for work is when the code shows up. Oh well. At least I have it and I might be able to. Play today

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


game looks sick
can you keep posting these pics or maybe a video so i dont have to keep reading people complaining


There is absolutely no relevant information going on here...

It's crazy, these guys sit and complain about Console players being kids all day on this thread, but they go and act just like them when the beta comes out...LOL, it's a beta!

@*Hazzeedayz*
I don't think that image is bad at all... it's just a still, your probably not seeing the quality as if you were playing it.


----------



## Cryolite

still nothing, go go go!


----------



## linkin93

Screenshot dump!









































































*It appears BF3 is one of those "I can see my feet!" games.*


----------



## falcon26

Now we have to see what hardware is running better ATI or Nvidia


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


There is absolutely no relevant information going on here...

It's crazy, these guys sit and complain about Console players being kids all day on this thread, but they go and act just like them when the beta comes out...LOL, it's a beta!

@*Hazzeedayz*
I don't think that image is bad at all... it's just a still, your probably not seeing the quality as if you were playing it.


wow i didn't think anyone was gunna see my many posts at attempting to stop this.

anyways back on topic, i meant sick as in awesome. I'm really excited about this game and hopefully someone will post up some gameplay videos on here. I'd rather get a review from a fellow OCNer than some random guy on youtube.


----------



## RPXZ

Linkin93, setting please?


----------



## T3beatz

That's the funny part, everyone is getting there keys now, but no servers to play on??? what?? so now there's gonna be a new subject to cry about.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Were you guys able to actually make a totally new soldier name separate from your Origin ID?


----------



## Hawk777th

I see why they said 2x580s, out side I am getting min 85FPS 2x580s with alot going on Ultra HBAO 4XAA and Medium Post AA 1920x1080. If you turn down the AA or HBAO it makes like a 20FPS difference but if you want it all maxed you need some horsepower.

No separate soldier.


----------



## Russ369

Wow Battlelog sucks... why would they have the entire server system though a website? Stupid


----------



## C64

Got my key 30 mins ago. Downloading at 1.6mb/s


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone know if they released the final AMD BF3 drivers i know they had some bad file up last night


----------



## downlinx

remoted home, downloading at 13.3mb/s yep will be don soon.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I see why they said 2x580s, out side I am getting min 85FPS 2x580s with alot going on Ultra HBAO 4XAA and Medium Post AA 1920x1080. If you turn down the AA or HBAO it makes like a 20FPS difference but if you want it all maxed you need some horsepower.

No separate soldier.


So no hope of 120 fps at full max? What about HBAO off? I can live with out that.

Oh you kinda already answered. lol!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


wow i didn't think anyone was gunna see my many posts at attempting to stop this.

anyways back on topic, i meant sick as in awesome. I'm really excited about this game and hopefully someone will post up some gameplay videos on here. I'd rather get a review from a fellow OCNer than some random guy on youtube.


I saw your post, but I meant to reply to the guy who posted the pics and was asking about the quality... sorry, it was *psyside*


----------



## Hazzeedayz

the graphics look amzing...im psyched dude


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone know if they released the final AMD BF3 drivers i know they had some bad file up last night


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3WWCL7UO

Those are the official ones, the ones on the site are corrupt -_-


----------



## Amhro

good that im going to play 2 days later, hopefully everything will be fixed


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Were you guys able to actually make a totally new soldier name separate from your Origin ID?


Nope. Origin name is BF3 Beta name.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Were you guys able to actually make a totally new soldier name separate from your Origin ID?


I can't seem to find any option for this on battlelog, no idea in-game as I'm still waiting in queue. I recall EA announcing you will only have one character and the name is your Origin ID name, no changing it at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Playing it maxed out with 2x 6970 2GB in Crossfire anywhere between 80fps and 200fps.

80fps being the lowest (Outside in the forest).

So far it runs great.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


good that im going to play 2 days later, hopefully everything will be fixed










Dont count on it lol.

No preorder code for me yet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Checked my brothers email, he had his key so i got it lol, guess i'll give him mine when he gets out of school. He ordered Sept. 25th, i ordered august 28th..


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I see why they said 2x580s, out side I am getting min 85FPS 2x580s with alot going on Ultra HBAO 4XAA and Medium Post AA 1920x1080. If you turn down the AA or HBAO it makes like a 20FPS difference but if you want it all maxed you need some horsepower.

No separate soldier.


Are you running the bf3 drivers? I picked up 2 580s 3 days ago just for this game.


----------



## gotasavage2

OMG generic game error 2







great time for school


----------



## Lhino

Anyone here from South Africa that got a key?


----------



## Hawk777th

I just got mine! In email for MOH LE.

If you have MOH LE and get a code on Steam you also get a different one in your email, and you should get one for your preorder thats three codes.


----------



## The Advocate

Welcome to beta.

LOL. This happens everytime, and people still act surprised. :chuckle:


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I went from 8th in queue to 20, to 40 now... lol, I hope that's a bug and not discrimination.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


Welcome to beta.

LOL. This happens everytime, and people still act surprised. :chuckle:


I do not recall Bad Company 2 beta to be this slow.


----------



## XX55XX

I am trying to play, but the wait times are really terrible.


----------



## txzar

Just got the email!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydropwnics

first one to PM me can have my xbox 360 BF3 Early Beta Code


----------



## mytduxfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Screenshot dump!









































































*It appears BF3 is one of those "I can see my feet!" games.*


What settings you running that at...?


----------



## StatiiC

Does anyone have the beta on the xbox 360?


----------



## Tech-Boy

335KB/S blah.... 2.5 hours left...


----------



## Celeras

Hate this already, the hell EA? Need to have Origin AND my browser open for the game? And what the hell is with battlelog? My queue for a 'Quick Match' looks like this: 55>14>53>3>6>48>50. Been sitting in it for 10 minutes.

So disappoint.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Just got my key MoH LE Non Steam!! 10:59am EST!!


----------



## psyside

*GUYS PLEASE KEEP POSTING SS's ON MAX SETTINGS, THANKS! *

P.S. Sorry for being anoying about them i just cant resist !


----------



## MIKEVALL

just got my key! Retail version MOH, non steam.


----------



## hxcnero

start f5ing your emails gents. just got my key. installing now.


----------



## glycerin256

I have my Key, DLing at 1.4 MB/s


----------



## hydropwnics

first one to PM me can have my early beta code for xbox


----------



## kdon

Just got my key for preordering on origin (NO MOH), I'll see you on the battlefield







! Might post ss's later


----------



## Hawk777th

Great getting my acct is not allowed to log in dandy.


----------



## Liquidpain

Servers seem to really getting hit now.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Playing it maxed out with 2x 6970 2GB in Crossfire anywhere between 80fps and 200fps.

80fps being the lowest (Outside in the forest).

So far it runs great.


Pretty good, seems ATI cards run things great. When you say maxed, you mean 1080, MAX AA or 4XAA? everything on?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Anyone here from South Africa that got a key?


Two of my friends have, one on pc, one on xbox - both from MoH.

I'm still waiting in vain =/


----------



## Cryolite

okay still no key, come on EA


----------



## JedixJarf




----------



## SirNicholas

just got my key ,LE MoH! downloading at 4.4MB. YES!


----------



## Lhino

I contacted EA support







almost an hour wait, but hell I aint going to give up.


----------



## Tweak17emon

anybody wana take a crack at how my sig rig will run bf3? thinking 1 step below ultra...


----------



## funky882

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirNicholas*


just got my key ,LE MoH! downloading at 4.4MB. YES!


Your going to get 3 beta keys!?! care to donate one?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*


anybody wana take a crack at how my sig rig will run bf3? thinking 1 step below ultra...


480 SLI will be ultra buddy.


----------



## Hawk777th

I am getting you are not allowed to log in on my main key dandy.


----------



## bl1nk

Sitting in class staring at this thread and my code in my email is just torture.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I contacted EA support







almost an hour wait, but hell I aint going to give up.


You'll probably have your key by then...


----------



## Cryolite

still nothing, going on !


----------



## RPXZ

Another Generic error.


----------



## Liquidpain

WOW Every room is full lol!


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


480 SLI will be ultra buddy.


u sure, most people talking u need 2 GTX580's for ultra


----------



## snow cakes

i knew this was going to be a disaster


----------



## StatiiC

How much people have this downloaded on the 360?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


u sure, most people talking u need 2 GTX580's for ultra


Im sure, some guy with 2 6970's is getting 80-200 fps. He will be fine that is just a marketing ploy to get you to upgrade to 580's


----------



## xtascox

My key is sitting in my e-mail. This is going to make the rest of the work day very long...


----------



## mytduxfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


u sure, most people talking u need 2 GTX580's for ultra


At what resolution? 2 x 480s isn't far off 2 x 580s...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


my key is sitting in my e-mail. This is going to make the rest of the work day very long...


:d


----------



## SirNicholas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funky882*


Your going to get 3 beta keys!?! care to donate one?


3 keys?, really?. What makes you think that?


----------



## ShortySmalls

crappy dorm internet is crappy


----------



## elson

downloading


----------



## Tweak17emon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mytduxfan*


At what resolution? 2 x 480s isn't far off 2 x 580s...


1920x1080.


----------



## amder

Got my key,too bad I'm at work.


----------



## papcrap

Man I won my key in a give away so I didn't pre order and now its been banned by EA







no beta for me.


----------



## XX55XX

Okay, on my Thinkpad T420's NVS 4200M card, I am getting 20-30FPS at the lowest settings at 1280x720. Playable, but just barely.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Finally got my BF3 email, just over 2 hours late, to bad I am at work... Taking a 1/2 day off see you online this afternoon...


----------



## dmasteR

What is up with this waiting to even get in a server deal. Its beyond annoying -_-


----------



## hydropwnics

well i just used teamviewer to launch the game on my computer at home from the battlelog and i got right into a game no wait at all, i think it was a UK server. couldnt play tho obviously just wanted to try it.


----------



## mytduxfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*


1920x1080.


you'll be fine mate, I am upgrading to 2x gtx 480s... similar performance to the 580 at half the price... BF3 in ultra will be np!


----------



## funky882

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


I just got mine! In email for MOH LE.

If you have MOH LE and get a code on Steam you also get a different one in your email, and you should get one for your preorder thats three codes.



Quote:



Originally Posted by funky882 
Your going to get 3 beta keys!?! care to donate one?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SirNicholas*


3 keys?, really?. What makes you think that?


thats why


----------



## JMCB

I woke up late - 30 min to download. =(


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funky882*


thats why


Can i get a code?


----------



## theturbofd

been trying to open the game and I either get black screen or code 2 -_-


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JMCB*


I woke up late - 30 min to download. =(


keys were released kinda late anyways u didnt miss much


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I just found this regarding changing your Origin ID. For those wanting to do this, don't use Origin's chat, send a message through EA support.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...igin-name.277/


----------



## hoth17

still waiting that code... any time now.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yay waiting to talk to support!


----------



## kdon

260k is epic speed brah


----------



## Techboy10

Well I got into a game for about 10 minutes, then I got disconnected.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweak17emon*


1920x1080.


Your going to slay that game, bf3 is not the next crysis.


----------



## theturbofd

I would love to talk about the game if I can join and damn server


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Yay waiting to talk to support!


LOL me too, I am one of those 800 people in front of you







.


----------



## funky882

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StatiiC*


Can i get a code?


sorry man i don't have a code... but if i did i'd share them with overclock.net, because i know that nobody else on this planet wants battlefield 3 more, and that two day will be absolute hell knowing its out and we cant play it.


----------



## Liquidpain

OK FOLKS! I have to run to work but with dual GTX 580's SC's, EVERYTHING MAXED with HABO off my min frame rate was 79 but when I was playing it was normally in the 80 to 90 range with it occasionally going to the 120s. This is at 1080p. My monitor is 120 hx but I think its safe to say that this game can be maxed with 2 580s at 60 fps.

I have to run to work so you guys have FUN!!


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JedixJarf*


Your going to slay that game, bf3 is not the next crysis.


Keep in mind BETA is only Rush with 32 players and next to no vehicles. I believe BF3 might be the next Crysis when you experience destruction everywhere on Karkand w/ 64 players @ ultra

Also, this waiting is getting absolutely ridiculous. Why, seriously why?


----------



## Fallendreams

Anyone in southern states of the easy coast receive a code yet ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


LOL me too, I am one of those 800 people in front of you







.


Ya put in my code and Chat is disabled and i cant log in to Battlelog.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


Anyone in southern states of the easy coast receive a code yet ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


emails dont travel to your country, sorry

like it matters where are you from









edit: @cryo QQ? d:


----------



## jbobb

Yay! Got mine...but I am at work right now so it is just sitting in my inbox teasing me right now.


----------



## Uantyv

Apparently EU isn't good enough for early access... 
They off course didn't mention this when the early access was offered...


----------



## Lhino

I got an email with the subject "BF3 beta" I nearly jumped out of my chair.......turns out one of my friends emailed me from his old email with that subject just to troll lol. It was pretty funny, but very annoying.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


emails dont travel to your country, sorry

like it matters where are you from










Hey! ... thanks for the useful post.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## theturbofd

Ive been getting 60 to 80 FPS ultra with a single 480


----------



## Lt.AldoRaine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Ive been getting 60 to 80 FPS ultra with a single 480


Maxed settings? That would be awesome!


----------



## Higgins




----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Ive been getting 60 to 80 FPS ultra with a single 480


Interesting.

Yeah, I would not expect it to be THAT MUCH more demanding than BC2 tbh.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Come join us on TS 8.9.5.238:9178
Lune's server.


----------



## KingT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Ive been getting 60 to 80 FPS ultra with a single 480


On what resolution?


----------



## Nitronium

btw, what are you using to measure FPS, Fraps or is there something in-game?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingT*


On what resolution?


1080p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nitronium*


btw, what are you using to measure FPS, Fraps or is there something in-game?


MSI afterburner


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Uantyv*


Apparently EU isn't good enough for early access... 
They off course didn't mention this when the early access was offered...


I got early access in Europe a few hours ago...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I obviously wasn't standing there to say that Ive been getting 60 to 80 you jackass

1080p

MSI afterburner


I really doubt you get 60-80fps on a single GTX480 outside in the forest, inside? sure.

Go outside and check again.


----------



## Hawk777th

Been using FRAPS.


----------



## Cryolite

still nothing, the wait continues


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Hate this already, the hell EA? Need to have Origin AND my browser open for the game? And what the hell is with battlelog? My queue for a 'Quick Match' looks like this: 55>14>53>3>6>48>50. Been sitting in it for 10 minutes.

So disappoint.


You know its a Beta right...


----------



## thuynh022

Woke up several times since 5am.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Sweet, got my code. Just gotta get home and get downloadin'!


----------



## Cryolite

and im still waiting for my email.


----------



## greg8west

OMG its impossible to get in a server! Almost all of them are totally full! And the ones that arent give me errors when I try to join!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I really doubt you get 60-80fps on a single GTX480 outside in the forest, inside? sure.

Go outside and check again.










Ya that was in the tunnels I haven't had luck with server joining







Will post more FPS pics when I finally get in a match again


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Playing it maxed out with 2x 6970 2GB in Crossfire anywhere between 80fps and 200fps.

80fps being the lowest (Outside in the forest).

So far it runs great.


Good news for me!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BreakDown

are you able to customize the controls now?


----------



## 95329

Oh my god this battlelog crap is AWFUL!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


are you able to customize the controls now?


Yes.


----------



## Yukss

Omg all my team mates alreadu recivied their keys, but i have not recived mine yet, im so freak out..

And guys what nvidia drivers should i use? Current drivers are 275.33. Best drivers so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnmbnm

how to change soldier name different from origin account name?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Omg all my team mates alreadu recivied their keys, but i have not recived mine yet, im so freak out..

And guys what nvidia drivers should i use? Current drivers are 275.33. Best drivers so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nvidia release some 285 drivers specifically for the BF3 Beta.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Omg all my team mates alreadu recivied their keys, but i have not recived mine yet, im so freak out..

And guys what nvidia drivers should i use? Current drivers are 275.33. Best drivers so far

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The betas for BF3 are out. Check Nvidia.com


----------



## Clawbog

I'm in the OCN cave on Lune TS. No one there...


----------



## vitality

on a single 580 I get 60-90fps so far. I am overclocked though. 1080p and pretty sure im maxed out.. other than motion blur..


----------



## Savag3

How are you guys getting into the game? I join, wait through the queue, it says click to join, then shoots me back into the queue


----------



## Blackops_2

Still haven't received "my" key yet..downloading using my brothers. Is toggle aim on now?


----------



## theturbofd

getting 40-50 fps outside


----------



## Techboy10

Running my sig rig @ Ultra settings with 2xAA and SSAO and I'm averaging 51FPS according to Fraps.

Not to shabby :-D


----------



## Lhino

EA are such trolls and such loud mouths "Oh yes we give you two days early." -_-. Yeah I am kinda annoyed now.


----------



## Celeras

1200p, Ultra everything, 4x AA(which is max) and HBAO off: 55-65FPS outside in the starter area.

Works for me!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


I'm in the OCN cave on Lune TS. No one there...


Lune is up in the game chat.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


how to change soldier name different from origin account name?


Here:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I just found this regarding changing your Origin ID. For those wanting to do this, don't use Origin's chat, send a message through EA support.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...igin-name.277/


----------



## theturbofd

still thinking maybe grab another 480?


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


still thinking maybe grab another 480?


Then a couple of waterblocks too!


----------



## falcon26

What kind of performance are people getting with a GTX 570 at 1920x1200? I'd like to run the game at High setting with 16XAF and 4xAA with my rig if possible.


----------



## Waffleboy

To change toggle zoom, hit options, and go to Gameplay, not controls. You can set it there.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


What kind of performance are people getting with a GTX 570 at 1920x1200? I'd like to run the game at High setting with 16XAF and 4xAA with my rig if possible.


lol 1 page back w/ 570

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


1200p, Ultra everything, 4x AA(which is max) and HBAO off: 55-65FPS outside in the starter area.

Works for me!


----------



## Pendulum

So.. Everything was running nice and smooth then my game's FPS dropped from 60 to 15 randomly/instantly and my game's brightness got really dark.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


What kind of performance are people getting with a GTX 570 at 1920x1200? I'd like to run the game at High setting with 16XAF and 4xAA with my rig if possible.


I'm running at 1080p with 16AF, 4AA, settings between high and ultra, and I'm getting right around 50 fps.


----------



## Esotericrj

13000!!!

Edit: LoL , this is what I do at work.


----------



## falcon26

Ok good to know. Are you noticing a big difference between High and Ultra settings?


----------



## Goaky

No key ftw.

.....


----------



## Lhino

After an hour in the queue for the support.......an error occurred, please try again. Another hour, here we go







.


----------



## zosothepage

is ultra going look better on the final game?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zosothepage*


is ultra going look better on the final game?


Doubt it.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh its saying server is full when theres only 9 ppl playing


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


Doubt it.


damn haha what ever happened to this being ultra http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Ric...?cb=1316746323


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zosothepage*


damn haha what ever happened to this being ultra http://web-vassets.ea.com/Assets/Ric...?cb=1316746323


haha yeah... I wish.









Maybe on single player.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MakubeX*


haha yeah... I wish.









Maybe on single player.


hehe i still have my fingers crossed


----------



## Hawk777th

I got told I couldnt get logged in due to server overload...


----------



## engage

no one tried yet 560 ti sli with ultra settings?


----------



## thuynh022

black screen for me =[


----------



## Tennobanzai

Any performance reviews out other then the 1080? Wondering if my GTX 580 can play on high at 2560x1440


----------



## engage

BF3 BETA Performance Preview

http://vr-zone.com/articles/battlefield-3-beta--performance-preview-screenshots-and-hd-video-walkthrough/13625-1.html


----------



## Cryolite

still no email, go EA go !


----------



## bnmbnm

more than half hour i can't login, same thing every time:

reserving a slot...
joining server...
initializing...
logging in...
You were disconnected from the login server.


----------



## StatiiC

How much people are playing bf3 beta on the xbox 360?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15086125*
> still no email, go EA go !


same boat man.


----------



## RPXZ

So sli 580s were essentially not need to run the game on ultra?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> CatalystCreator Andrew D
> Sorry - looks like the Cat 11.10 file is messed up - getting it fixed ASAP
> 2 hours ago


idiots


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15086158*
> same boat man.


this is ridiculous, theres 4-5 hours left for 27th september to end, and i didnt even recieve my code









gotta wake up at 06:30 in the morning, cant play at late night, and i cant even download the game yet.

way to go EA, not buying anything from origin ever again.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engage;15086116*
> BF3 BETA Performance Preview
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/battlefield-3-beta--performance-preview-screenshots-and-hd-video-walkthrough/13625-1.html


Those are all 1080..


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

would be nice to know how it runs on a overclocked 470


----------



## coolhandluke41

can't join any server ..it's so depressing


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15086196*
> can't join any server ..it so depressing


dont even have the email, its more depressing


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15086196*
> can't join any server ..it's so depressing


Same here, had the beta for a couple hours or so, and haven't been able to join a single game


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3;15086202*
> Same here, had the beta for a couple hours or so, and haven't been able to join a single game


Can't you hop on quick match and wait through a queue?

Or have you been waiting for that for a couple hours?! Because that's ridiculous, mine says i'm 45th in line... not too promising.


----------



## Yukss

Origin preordes buyers, some of you have not receive the beta key yet?

I have not receive mine.. Im so freak out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15086253*
> Origin preordes buyers, some of you have not receive the beta key yet?
> 
> I have not receive mine.. Im so freak out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got my key from origin pre-order.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15086253*
> Origin preordes buyers, some of you have not receive the beta key yet?
> 
> I have not receive mine.. Im so freak out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nothing yet. and i doubt if i'll get it from now on, im trying to reach the live support, but theres a 2000 people queue & they are total idiots.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15086178*
> this is ridiculous, theres 4-5 hours left for 27th september to end, and i didnt even recieve my code
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta wake up at 06:30 in the morning, cant play at late night, and i cant even download the game yet.
> 
> way to go EA, not buying anything from origin ever again.


Lol it's just a beta. If this stuff happens with the real game I'll be livid but not for a beta.


----------



## leegro

Can anyone actually get in a game? I get put in a queue that seems to never go down.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leegro;15086288*
> Can anyone actually get in a game? I get put in a queue that seems to never go down.


i got in one earlier with no wait by just clicking quick match in battlelog


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15086174*
> idiots


I just downloaded them ...


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15086286*
> Lol it's just a beta. If this stuff happens with the real game I'll be livid but not for a beta.


i'd be perfectly fine with this if they didnt SELL the beta.


----------



## PinkSlippers

Really pleased with the download speed of origin. I was afraid they would be overwhelmed!


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;15086214*
> Can't you hop on quick match and wait through a queue?
> 
> Or have you been waiting for that for a couple hours?! Because that's ridiculous, mine says i'm 45th in line... not too promising.


I tried that, and my position in queue was hopping around all over the place. Then I started joining servers and waiting through the queue, get to the last spot and just get stuck on joining server.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

This game is amazing so far, 580gtx sli im at 90 fps with everything on ultra.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers;15086336*
> Really pleased with the download speed of origin. I was afraid they would be overwhelmed!


Well trust me that goes by super quick but then actually getting into a game... now that is where you'll start cursing origin ;P.

But really it's a beta, i'm just giddy at the chance to play the friggin' game! If I ever get into a server that is.


----------



## MrHarris

Anyone getting problems with LOGGING into Origin? It says my email/password is wrong but it isn't....


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105;15086315*
> I just downloaded them ...


they had broken ones up last night that you could DLed, u installed my drivers and went to install those and i got a massive FAIL and had to go back to my old drivers. let me know if they install for you.


----------



## Hawk777th

If it says its wrong it is. Reset your pass.


----------



## thuynh022

Hit ~70fps with everything on Ultra no AA/no HBAO on 11.8 drivers. Installing 11.10 now to see if it changes anything.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15086395*
> Hit ~70fps with everything on Ultra no AA/no HBAO on 11.8 drivers. Installing 11.10 now to see if it changes anything.


cool i have a 6970 as well keep us posted on results


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

You have to use internet explorer btw, other browsers are not working, for battlelog that is, also use quick match to get into games faster.


----------



## Clawbog

GAHHH

2.6gb out of 3.9gb downloaded...

AT&T sucks.


----------



## jsigone

lol got my code but for xbox 360


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15086413*
> You have to use internet explorer btw, other browsers are not working, for battlelog that is, also use quick match to get into games faster.


Using chrome and it works for me.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its like an amusement park waiting to get into a server for the BF3 ride lol!


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Im downloading the beta right now 75%...but seems like I'm gonna struggle to even get to a server...depressing...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15086441*
> Using chrome and it works for me.


Thats awesome!! Firefox didnt work for me.


----------



## Capwn

Called them up, they told me to just " be patient"
After some back and forth in a kindly manner, they gave me a free copy of Dead Space 2.. +1 to EA


----------



## Pendulum

So far snipers are a pain in the ass.
Other team had 8 snipers, as soon as you spawned you died by a sniper firing squad. gg.


----------



## jam1e

working fine on firefox for me. version 6.0.2


----------



## thuynh022

So I seem to have lost fan control after upgrading to the new drivers. Kind of worried =\


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15086486*
> So I seem to have lost fan control after upgrading to the new drivers. Kind of worried =\


omgooses well i suppose u can always roll back if necessary


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15086478*
> So far snipers are a pain in the ass.
> Other team had 8 snipers, as soon as you spawned you died by a sniper firing squad. gg.


Snipers are easier to spot due to the glint from their scopes.


----------



## Yukss

i heard from a friend of mine that tomorrow is posible to play the caspian border map


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15086552*
> i heard from a friend of mine that tomorrow is posible to play the caspian border map


if your friend told you to jump off a bridge would u do it

..jk that would be cool tho but i'll believe it when i see it


----------



## thuynh022

Reboot seemed to have fixed my fan issue. But now my anti-virus keeps saying bf3.exe is a patched trojan.


----------



## Skyflakes

I have a reference evga 560 ti and played before I went to school for about 10 minutes. Seems to run perfect on high at 1920x1080. I also tried ultra for a bit, didn't see a visual decrease in frames but I don't really know how to check actual fps numbers sooo...

edit: oops wrong thread.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15086552*
> i heard from a friend of mine that tomorrow is posible to play the caspian border map


I think you heard wrong, im pretty sure its metro only.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15086478*
> So far snipers are a pain in the ass.
> Other team had 8 snipers, as soon as you spawned you died by a sniper firing squad. gg.


I was watching the video of this yesterday where some dude was going around sniping. It seemed like the same garbage as BC2, no noticeable delay to scope, no sway, almost no recoil after shot,...congrats DICE it's going to be a ****fest worse than BC2 with snipers running around like idiots quickscoping.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skyflakes;15086561*
> I have a reference evga 560 ti and played before I went to school for about 10 minutes. Seems to run perfect on high at 1920x1080. I also tried ultra for a bit, didn't see a visual decrease in frames but I don't really know how to check actual fps numbers sooo...


u can install FRAPS and enable the FPS overlay, or do the same with MSI Afterburner but it takes a little more configuring.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15086470*
> Called them up, they told me to just " be patient"
> After some back and forth in a kindly manner, they gave me a free copy of Dead Space 2.. +1 to EA


Almost certain tha all pre-orders of the game got this?


----------



## Skyflakes

Oh okay thanks^


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15086575*
> I think you heard wrong, im pretty sure its metro only.


well, he told me that is only for private servers... well i dont want to troll about it.. i better shut up..


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15086590*
> Almost certain tha all pre-orders of the game got this?


I didn't preorder, I am a Origin MOH LE owner.


----------



## BacsiLove

This is exactly the same as alpha


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15086501*
> Snipers are easier to spot due to the glint from their scopes.


Indeed, but it doesn't help when the entire team is snipers.
Also, I just got 1 shot from a shotgun from over 60 feet away, I'm assuming slugs are unlockable?


----------



## thuynh022

Guys stop playing so I can play kthnxbai.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;15086610*
> This is exactly the same as alpha


not all of us played alpha


----------



## Stealth Pyros

If you guys are able to open the console, renderer.drawfps.1 is supposed to work.


----------



## Emu105

well everything is installed and all now to wait for a dam server -.-


----------



## jcpiont23

WHOOOOOOO! Got to play for about 10 minutes then dropped from the server!

So it seems to alleviate server stress and actually let everyone play they drop people every so often so new people can try it?


----------



## McAlberts

hmm so it seems most have gotten their codes by now


----------



## mattlyall06

Anyone willing to post some screens for those of us who don't have the beta?


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15086604*
> I didn't preorder, I am a Origin MOH LE owner.


Well then!....

Thats a win win , nice.


----------



## snow cakes

lets see some Screenshots guys common


----------



## thuynh022

I keep either getting "code 1" errors or "can't join server is changing map". Fffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Emu105

A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )

Really right now...


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15086650*
> Well then!....
> 
> Thats a win win , nice.


My thoughts exactly. I'm not AS upset about my lack of BF3 key as I was. I mean Im still lost as to why Im staring at a copy of MOH LE, and not a copy of BF3 beta. But still a free copy of DS2 is quite nice


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15086645*
> Anyone willing to post some screens for those of us who don't have the beta?


there are a bunch if you go back a few pages


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15086664*
> lets see some Screenshots guys common


Only managed to get one before I crashed to desktop.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15086678*
> My thoughts exactly. I'm not AS upset about my lack of BF3 key as I was. I mean Im still lost as to why Im staring at a copy of MOH LE, and not a copy of BF3 beta. But still a free copy of DS2 is quite nice


i got my MOH LE key for 360 about 2 hours ago, not PC tho


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105;15086675*
> A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )
> 
> Really right now...


First few hours of BETA. BETA. BEEETTTTTAAAAAA. Haha enough with the anger...


----------



## thuynh022

Anyone else having their antivirus say bf3.exe is a patched trojan?


----------



## Anonymous305

This game runs surprisingly good on ultra with a 6950 I get about 75fps outdoors and about 80-85fps in the tunnel


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15086716*
> Anyone else having their antivirus say bf3.exe is a patched trojan?


that doesnt sound good -_____-


----------



## Hawk777th

I hate to say it but its alot buggier than the alpha was! I have fallen through map been kicked screen flashing white and game crashing. None of which I had in the alpha the dev team has their work cut out if they are going to make the date.


----------



## Pendulum

I keep getting this bug where my game looks like I turned down the brightness all the way.
Anybody else?

Also, I'm not seeing much of a difference between ultra and low.

Edit: Oh and I keep getting these flashing lines..


----------



## Hawk777th

Im getting those lines aswell.


----------



## mattlyall06

I am so jelly right now


----------



## NateN34

30 seconds until I get these games files off my netbook and onto my desktop.

So excited, that I can't even plug the cable into the USB port.


----------



## theturbofd

jesus the amount of spray and pray is crazy and people play this like its death match *** am I the only one trying to plant and diffuse?


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15086582*
> I was watching the video of this yesterday where some dude was going around sniping. It seemed like the same garbage as BC2, no noticeable delay to scope, no sway, almost no recoil after shot,...congrats DICE it's going to be a ****fest worse than BC2 with snipers running around like idiots quickscoping.


It's a BETA for a reason....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous305;15086721*
> This game runs surprisingly good on ultra with a 6950 I get about 75fps outdoors and about 80-85fps in the tunnel


How do you change graphics settings ? Haven't figured it out yet just playing with whatever default is.

It's glitchy and the servers are getting overrun. About what I expected out of early beta except the 10 minutes or so of game play I get before timing out is suprisingly smooth.

Hate prone snipers already.


----------



## thuynh022

Managed to grab a couple more before I got disconnected from the server.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;15086640*
> WHOOOOOOO! Got to play for about 10 minutes then dropped from the server!
> 
> So it seems to alleviate server stress and actually let everyone play they drop people every so often so new people can try it?


How did it run for you?


----------



## Hawk777th

Update on Battlelog
The queue system for the serverbrowser is temporarily shut down because we are doing touches to our backend at the moment. Same goes for Quick Match.

Please have patience, use the serverbrowser to join the game and don´t forget to explore the wonders of Battlelog







.

Have fun!


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @repi
> Johan Andersson
> If you are testing #BF3 Beta PC perf; restart the level when changing graphics options as some of them are can't change ingame (in Beta)


There


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15087028*
> There


Ah, that's why I can't disable motion blur.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15086326*
> i'd be perfectly fine with this if they didnt SELL the beta.


I really don't see how offering the beta 2 days early from Origin is really selling it, especially since many people used the 25% off birthday code to get it at the lowest cost available.

All this definitive judgement about the game based off a buggy beta is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Hawk777th

The error is coming when you try to join due to them working on the queuing system.


----------



## BacsiLove

Theres a server for caspian border?


----------



## Fallendreams

I really want to play. I wish they send me a key already.


----------



## NateN34

NVM, the screen tearing is horrid!

But Vsync destroys my FPS and no triple buffering







...


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol I like how 80% of the top threads in PC gaming section atm is about BF3/beta


----------



## thuynh022

I havent been able to play for more then 5 minutes before getting disconnected.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15087107*
> Ish....
> 
> 30-45 FPS with below settings... Note it only shows 65 because that is windowed.


is FXAA Include in the AA settings ?


----------



## RPXZ

97th in queue. Let's just put it this way.

To many clients, not enough servers.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15087127*
> I havent been able to play for more then 5 minutes before getting disconnected.


This is literally the point of the beta. Now they know what they need to fix, good job being a beta tester


----------



## Addictedtokaos

BF3 is preloaded ready for when I get back from work.

Thank you Team Viewer!!!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I'm getting 50-70 fps outside with everything ultra and 2 x MSAA, no HBAO, 16 x ani on my sig rig. Haven't actually been inside yet, but it's performing better than the Alpha by miles.

Other than that, I'm a bit underwhelmed, simply because I've played this map so much


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15087107*
> Ish....
> 
> 30-45 FPS with below settings... Note it only shows 65 because that is windowed.


turn off hbao, report back


----------



## Capwn




----------



## thuynh022

I noticed you get in games a lot faster if you click on quick match, it's pretty much instantly.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15087158*
> BF3 is preloaded ready for when I get back from work.
> 
> Thank you Team Viewer!!!


haha i did the same thing, also updated my AMD drivers, remote reboot works like a charm

Edit: also did some exploring of Battlelog, I personally think its pretty cool, great way to keep networked with kids you play with etc and how you can drag people to invite them to the server you are in is cool


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15087193*
> I noticed you get in games a lot faster if you click on quick match, it's pretty much instantly.


Wow thanks!


----------



## Goaky

Still no key and the EA support queue just jumped from 7 minutes to 41 minutes remaining.

GG EA, GG.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15087211*
> Wow thanks!


You're welcome. Now have fun playing for 5 minutes at a time


----------



## Cryolite

still nothing. no key, no email.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;15087213*
> Still no key and the EA support queue just jumped from 7 minutes to 41 minutes remaining.
> 
> GG EA, GG.


after the waiting time is over, it will give you an error and kick you off the page. at least thats what it keeps doing to me. i gave up hope, i pre-ordered the game ONLY for this little beta boost, and i didnt even get my email yet. its 2-3 hours to september 28th.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15087193*
> I noticed you get in games a lot faster if you click on quick match, it's pretty much instantly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15087211*
> Wow thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15087224*
> You're welcome. Now have fun playing for 5 minutes at a time


Thats why they call it quick match I guess?







:lachen:


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15087306*
> Thats why they call it quick match I guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lachen:

















EA has got the quick match down!

Time to head to work


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Wish I could change some of the key bindings. Better yet, bind something to the extra buttons on my mouse.


----------



## Lhino

Can someone post a screenshot of HBAO on vs off? That would be awesome.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15087326*
> Wish I could change some of the key bindings. Better yet, bind something to the extra buttons on my mouse.


Maybe there's an .ini file you can change the bindings in?


----------



## Starbuck5000

NOOOOOO. Got this all set up rdy to play but anyone else really struggling to find EU servers with space? Every single blooming one is full with queues of 70 ish people most of the time *CRIES*


----------



## Triple7

Still no key for me either. I preordered from origin well in advance of the cutoff date. Seems only the lucky are receiving keys. Im pretty upset, but a buddy let me use his login details to play so i feel a little more at ease. lol


----------



## Cryolite

if anyone has a spare key, can i 'borrow' it until EA decides to send me mine? q_q


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15087364*
> Maybe there's an .ini file you can change the bindings in?


I'll have to take a look. A lot of people brought it up on the EA forums. EA said it will be fixed in the final release.


----------



## Tempest001

Apparently Ultra settings aren't implemented in the beta... "yet".
Quote:


> Performance-wise, I whacked everything up to Ultra [*edit - apparently Ultra isn't actually implemented yet*, although the game doesn't say as much itself and lets you select the option, so presumably I was actually running on something lower) on my Radeon 5850 at 1920×1200 and for the most part it was smooth and great - there were a couple of frame-rate wobbles, but brief and few. I don't know that I'd say it looks revelatory, but it certainly put most everything else in the pseudo-photo-realistic stakes to shame and didn't have even the faintest whiff of consolery.


http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/27/knee-jerk-thoughts-battlefield-3-beta/#more-75485


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;15087401*
> Apparently Ultra settings aren't implemented in the beta... "yet".
> 
> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/09/27/knee-jerk-thoughts-battlefield-3-beta/#more-75485


Interesting.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000;15087378*
> NOOOOOO. Got this all set up rdy to play but anyone else really struggling to find EU servers with space? Every single blooming one is full with queues of 70 ish people most of the time *CRIES*


Use the quick match function. I get into a game every single time.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbuck5000;15087378*
> NOOOOOO. Got this all set up rdy to play but anyone else really struggling to find EU servers with space? Every single blooming one is full with queues of 70 ish people most of the time *CRIES*


try just clicking quick match in battlelog

Edit: ^ ninja'd


----------



## Lhino

Still...no....key.....I will not rest (and neither will support xD) until I hold that key lol.


----------



## calavera

I just played for an hour or so. How do you quit out of a game? I had to alt-tab and crash out of the game. lol


----------



## thuynh022

battlelog just went nuts and tried to open 10+ instances of battlefield lol.


----------



## Clawbog

Finally downloaded... I haven't been able to get in a game yet...

Just says... "Matchmaking..."


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15087489*
> battlelog just went nuts and tried to open 10+ instances of battlefield lol.


lol that'll do some damage to your CPU usage


----------



## Cryolite

been writing "nothing yet, still waiting" for over 50 pages and 6 hours, still going.

live support tells me i'll get my code in four hours, how lovely. thats 28th of september, and i'll be sleeping at that time, plus a FULL day tomorrow.

AWESUM EARLY ACCESS !
how do i cancel a pre order? q_q


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087539*
> been writing "nothing yet, still waiting" for over 50 pages and 6 hours, still going.
> 
> live support tells me i'll get my code in four hours, how lovely. thats 28th of september, and i'll be sleeping at that time, plus a FULL day tomorrow.
> 
> how do i cancel a pre order? q_q


damn bro that really sucks


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087539*
> been writing "nothing yet, still waiting" for over 50 pages and 6 hours, still going.
> 
> live support tells me i'll get my code in four hours, how lovely. thats 28th of september, and i'll be sleeping at that time, plus a FULL day tomorrow.
> 
> AWESUM EARLY ACCESS !
> how do i cancel a pre order? q_q


I got the same story







.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Man I so desperately want to get home and play this game! So much anticipation!!! At least I know my system will run it pretty well;I was a bit concerned about that.


----------



## thuynh022

Alrighty off to work, that means one less player to clog up the servers! Although matchmaking seems to be messed up now.

Hopefully everything will be solved by the time I get home. *fingers crossed*

I wonder how bad its going to get on the 29th....


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15087572*
> Man I so desperately want to get home and play this game! So much anticipation!!! At least I know my system will run it pretty well;I was a bit concerned about that.


you were concerned about crossfired 6970?









ultra, 70-80 fps, easy lol.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087584*
> you were concerned about crossfired 6970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultra, 70-80 fps, easy lol.


im wondering how my single 6970 will perform, i think im eventually going to get a second 6970, maybe around the actual game release date


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

No key here. Woke up at 5AM for the occasion, but apparently that didn't help at all. I plan to hassle EA Chat for a loooooonngggggg time when I get home from school.


----------



## snow cakes

4XP7-PJAZ-KGQ3-GEVZ-MDUC
DKQG-28TP-XASB-GT8E-HJ8U
3733-ZDBV-AX3Z-CK6Y-JPE7
AHWE-ZsXK-CREX-BW23-W7WN
AC6W-4PCA-8S74-NLNY-D8TG
F8NE-QNAY-NYGX-PMJR-RTX9
ATE6-ZY97-MQ5S-VQ4K-HBML
6K2A-Q9VB-BK2G-WBFQ-9T5Y
C3FP-RXHF-DBDL-HCY4-5CHT
2HTB-W76N-T57X-MGGW-AGHQ
4J4U-2YSD-8QKL-TX7E-GZ9S
76T3-MYS3-KBCB-G7QY-4CW2
3M2J-PNEX-PANH-DKZC-7RZB
83T3-E8CC-HLD8-5HPR-EC4C
4QM5-X3P4-DZAY-N45E-AVR3
6BPF-ACC9-CB9E-E8WG-JJPG
69YQ-JXA5-WXG7-Q8EK-JVZP


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

*sigh*

Are those real? I'm using a school computer and no Origin. I would die if those were unactivated.


----------



## eagle3566

anyone else having trouble getting the browser plugin to download for battlelog?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15087700*
> *sigh*
> 
> Are those real? I'm using a school computer and no Origin. I would die if those were unactivated.


i coppied all the keys that i saw of the people playing the early access online, don't ask me if they'll work or not cus i have no clue how to access the beta with the key anyway im so confused


----------



## Cryolite

they are real, but all already used lol.


----------



## psyside

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037802492&postcount=6993

So i guess the settings are bugged, that's why we ses some of the screenshots sucking.


----------



## McAlberts

yeah i tried half of them and came to that conclusion


----------



## mattlyall06




----------



## doomlord52

Aww... so my 90-140fps isnt that awesome :/


----------



## HometownHero

Remember to download the beta driver also, it wouldnt let me play without it for some reason.

Edit: Where can I check my FPS in game?


----------



## psyside

Yea, expect to get like 50% less fps when they fix it.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15087727*
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037802492&postcount=6993
> 
> So i guess the settings are bugged, that's why we ses some of the screenshots sucking.


dam, they'll have to patch it


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15087756*
> Remember to download the beta driver also, it wouldnt let me play without it for some reason.
> 
> Edit: Where can I check my FPS in game?


u can probably run FRAPS with the FPS overlay


----------



## Geforce man

anyone wanna pm me a key? I just wanna try it for like an hour and see how it is


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15087735*
> Why post keys that are already taken??? >.<


to torture you?


----------



## Cryolite

21:32, still nothing.


----------



## StatiiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087808*
> 21:32, still nothing.


I can help you out if you own an xbox.


----------



## Clawbog

I used firefox to get in quick match. Didn't work in chrome for some reason.


----------



## dezahp

omg...its so hard to get into a server

theyre always full!!!


----------



## Nova.

Got my key. Cant wait to play when I get home.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15087756*
> Remember to download the beta driver also, it wouldnt let me play without it for some reason.
> 
> Edit: Where can I check my FPS in game?


use either fraps or msi afterburner.


----------



## c0ld

Argh I got the code 20 min after I left for school and I just came back AAAAAAAAAAAAA. Now I gotta wait till it dls


----------



## nitric0

Still no key here and I preordered a month ago


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statiic;15087827*
> i can help you out if you own an xbox.


pc


----------



## lukex

If anyone has a spare early beta key it would make my day. I pre-ordered the game too late and was told by representatives that I will not receive a key...dang it


----------



## KaHuNaZ

anyone experiencing bugs with the beta yet?? at random times, it spins me in circles. once it starts, I have to quit the game to get it to stop. really annoying since its so hard to get into servers


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Did anyone have the Tier 1 version of Medal of Honor and DID receive a key? I have Tier 1 registered on my Origin account, but haven't received a key.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex;15087871*
> If anyone has a spare early beta key it would make my day. I pre-ordered the game too late and was told by representatives that I will not receive a key...dang it


Beta Key is tied to your email account, it wouldn't work to share a spare. You will have to wait til Thursday.


----------



## microman

I want my damn key!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukex;15087871*
> If anyone has a spare early beta key it would make my day. I pre-ordered the game too late and was told by representatives that I will not receive a key...dang it


tbh its not even worth it, servers are full, theres gunna be plenty of problems you'll have it in 2 days and hopefully they will have fixed the server problem and threw a patch out


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15087842*
> I used firefox to get in quick match. Didn't work in chrome for some reason.


Working fine on Chrome 15.0.874.24 beta-m.


----------



## c0ld

1hr 5 min till dl, BF3 all day today haha im so pumped!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StatiiC;15087827*
> I can help you out if you own an xbox.


If you're willing to give it away I'd be more then willing to take it.


----------



## dteg

so i woke up at 12pm today, entered in my beta key, put the dl to start and went into the shower. by the time i came out it was already at 65% in less than 20mins. i then left for class and it's been 2 hours and it's only at 70% -_____-


----------



## statusnone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087539*
> been writing "nothing yet, still waiting" for over 50 pages and 6 hours, still going.
> 
> live support tells me i'll get my code in four hours, how lovely. thats 28th of september, and i'll be sleeping at that time, plus a FULL day tomorrow.
> 
> AWESUM EARLY ACCESS !
> how do i cancel a pre order? q_q


Such BS. Same garbage on my end. They just squirreled me into dropping 60 bucks 30 days in advance for nothing. I'm going to spend it on bfield 3 anyway, but it's the principal.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087868*
> pc


have you checked your spam folders in your email by chance? Gmail flagged mine as spam.


----------



## theturbofd

Tiny pic resizes pics? There 1080p on my comp


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;15087921*
> have you checked your spam folders in your email by chance? Gmail flagged mine as spam.


been F5'ing all folders since 13:00.

no luck.









guess i'll just wait till i get my code, start the download, sleep, and play it exactly 24h later, as i have a full day tomorrow.. way to go early accesss.


----------



## Clawbog

I like battlelog... Except for the joining a game part... lol


----------



## Spct

Im DL'ing at 553.6 KB/Sec... 2 hours to go....

anyone using Explorer9 or Firefox 7 ?

EX 9 wont load play for free and I have problems with FF 7 too.

Browser based, hoping not to have the same issue.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15087959*
> been F5'ing all folders since 13:00.
> 
> no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i'll just wait till i get my code, start the download, sleep, and play it exactly 24h later, as i have a full day tomorrow.. way to go early accesss.


In the same boat, buddy. I plan to harass EA in their live chat to no end when I get home from school (in ~4 hours, which is how long they estimated).

Keep us updated on whether or not you get it!


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15087975*
> In the same boat, buddy. I plan to harass EA in their live chat to no end when I get home from school (in ~4 hours, which is how long they estimated).
> 
> Keep us updated on whether or not you get it!


i've tried the live support.

as soon as i said the magical word, "beta", the live chat guy CTRL+V'd a wall of text saying i'll get my code in some hours, and didnt respond after that.


----------



## Skoobs

woo im in =)


----------



## MrHarris

Been trying to quickmatch for an hour and no luck.. just keeps saying matchmaking. Using firefox. Perhaps the whole things overloaded, gonna come back n try again in a couple hours.


----------



## Goaky

So apparently you can pre-order, play the 48 hours early BETA (provided you get a key, of course) and just get a refund afterwards. Sounds lovely, I'll just get a refund and buy it somewhere cheaper after I get my key.


----------



## doomlord52

I keep getting servers with 150-200 ping ***. Give me some >80 ping servers please.


----------



## Cryolite

if thats really possible, i'll try getting it from ANYWHERE but not origin.

amazon has dogtag package as bonus, or so i heard.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15088067*
> if thats really possible, i'll try getting it from ANYWHERE but not origin.
> 
> amazon has dogtag package as bonus, or so i heard.


It is possible. Just wait 'till you have your early access key and when the open BETA starts, request a refund via EA support and buy it elsewhere.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;15088055*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently you can pre-order, play the 48 hours early BETA (provided you get a key, of course) and just get a refund afterwards. Sounds lovely, I'll just get a refund and buy it somewhere cheaper after I get my key.


lol wow


----------



## Clawbog

I keep getting stuck at "Joining server" when I click quickmatch... I was able to play a minute ago...

Any ideas?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

says i don't have origin installed when i try to join a game...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Oh my, I guess I will have a bit of a wait to see why my beta is not appearing in the PlayStation store...lol
Quote:


> You are currently number 2108 in the queue. You should be connected to an advisor in about 9 minutes. The average amount of time a customer has to wait is 9 minutes.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15088153*
> says i don't have origin installed when i try to join a game...


install origin -______________- trololol


----------



## McAlberts

right now this dude is invisible to his squad member as in he is right in front of him but the dude keeps saying i dont see you... kind of odd. there talking about it now.

http://www.twitch.tv/bteamgaming


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Unfortunately, EA does not offer refunds on any products downloaded through Origin. EA reserves the right, however, to offer refunds under exceptional circumstances at its sole discretion.


Hmmmm


----------



## psyside

They removed the quick match option as far as i know..


----------



## USFORCES

Why couldn't they of done it like the BC2 beta!

I don't like how you have to join...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

OOps, looks like my wait time just got extended!
Quote:


> You are currently number 1849 in the queue. You should be connected to an advisor in about 46 minutes. The average amount of time a customer has to wait is 52 minutes.


----------



## BacsiLove

Too many damn camper


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;15088232*
> OOps, looks like my wait time just got extended!


Get used to it. The time remaining jumped like that at least 20 times last time I was queued. Your position in the queue is the only thing you can rely somewhat on.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Ok a few things i wanna pass on.

I recieved my code at 8am pst. I already had origin installed so entered my code, and downloaded at 3.2mb went real fast.

1. Make sure you have 280 series drivers, I had the new drivers installed, but game was reading my drivers as 271 just got a black screen., and a error message. So i reinstalled and removed all trace of old drivers. It worked .

2. hit quick game and it will tell you your que #, i was 27th, left that server then i was 64th. I logged out then logged back in i got right on a server .

3. the game is really fun, and the beta map is cool. Weapons are cool.

4. The graphics didn,t look good at all.(imo) Maybe its my settings , but bfbc2 looks much better. Im assuming its just because its the beta!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, so much negative talk about the beta. Alpha was a lot of fun. Where did EA go wrong.????


----------



## Fallendreams

No key yet. 3:11 pm est.


----------



## Cryolite

same here.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Actually had to leave a server because there were no players.

Shouldn't have to wait in line now.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15088167*
> right now this dude is invisible to his squad member as in he is right in front of him but the dude keeps saying i dont see you... kind of odd. there talking about it now.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/bteamgaming


thats a sick feed man, im watchin it now


----------



## Evil Penguin

I really dislike how you have to be spawned in order to change settings in-game.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15088302*
> wow, so much negative talk about the beta. Alpha was a lot of fun. Where did EA go wrong.????


EA went wrong by having an open beta. I bet 90 percent of the beta users this time around have never done a beta before. It's a problem w/ open betas. Like uncharted 3's open beta was "disastrous" but it was actually more polished than the uncharted 2 beta...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15088358*
> thats a sick feed man, im watchin it now


i cant even watch makes me upset im still at work and havent played yet.







less than 2 hours left tho :O


----------



## Pendulum

So far I'm liking the game a lot.
I'd like it a hell of a lot more if it was on Caspian Border, I really hate Rush.

To me it doesn't feel much like BFBC2 [pro] the guns handle very nice and the animations aren't robotic anymore. So far I'm loving the ARs with single shot + acog.


----------



## hp.

still no key...anyone want to share extra key







i'll send mine when i receive ?


----------



## McAlberts

here is what i just got told by live chat.

Kyle: Yep! Well, everything checks out on your account/purchase. The Early Access codes are sent out in automated batches, you may still receive one today. If you don't, I really apologize for the inconvenience but hope you join us for the Open Beta Thursday.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15088302*
> wow, so much negative talk about the beta. Alpha was a lot of fun. Where did EA go wrong.????


They didn't, the Beta is pretty amazing.


----------



## Faraz

GAAAAH! I wish I was at home right now!


----------



## hxcnero

been playing for a few hours. SLI 570s @ 1920x1080 with the 285.37 beta drivers. game set to ultra. outdoor areas i get ~55-65 fps with dips into the high 40s while in the tunnel i average around 90. I've noticed some flickering but it doesnt happen enough to make the game not playable.

ultra settings use up all my available VRAM.


----------



## Modus

i still havent gotten my key...


----------



## MrHarris

so lame this thing still says matchmaking. anyone getting this problem?


----------



## mattlyall06

^ Hard to believe that EA didn't see this key fiasco coming


----------



## Lhino

No key yet







.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15088524*
> No key yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










u should go watch a movie or something and get your mind off it for an hour or 2 and then see if its there when u get back


----------



## Cryolite

no key too, 5000th post.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

No beta key............... I'll just go to my nearest bridge and...


----------



## gh05t

The zoom button didn't work once in a while. I would have to swap guns and then it works again. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## theturbofd

Hey does anyone know how to set up a live stream and can help me out?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15088386*
> EA went wrong by having an open beta. I bet 90 percent of the beta users this time around have never done a beta before. It's a problem w/ open betas. Like uncharted 3's open beta was "disastrous" but it was actually more polished than the uncharted 2 beta...


I'ts not open yet.. that's why people are scrambling to get keys...









The open part doesn't start until the 29th.


----------



## Lhino

So graphics are stuck on low? That sucks.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15088561*
> Hey does anyone know how to set up a live stream and can help me out?


i googled and found this

http://www.xfire.com/about_live/

looks like if u have xfire u can set it up


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15088588*
> So graphics are stuck on low? That sucks.


what? Im not even in the beta and I know this isn't true


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15088588*
> So graphics are stuck on low? That sucks.


They are not.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15088565*
> I'ts not open yet.. that's why people are scrambling to get keys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The open part doesn't start until the 29th.


it's open to anyone with access to the internet and 60 bucks


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15088524*
> No key yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Same here :/


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15088616*
> what? Im not even in the beta and I know this isn't true


It was just some guy, talking, not official... no proof! and now people are running with it. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Lhino

Okay my bad, I wasn't so sure that is why I posted that so I could either be corrected or agreed with to get the truth lol.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15088632*
> They are not.


They are for some users, and not for others, one thing is for sure, the Ultra option does not work!

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037803781&postcount=7183


----------



## kcuestag

Ultra works fine for me...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15088717*
> Ultra works fine for me...


how are the frames looking? as if I don't already know. But seriously?


----------



## dakU

No key. 3:45PM.
I tried to talk to EA customer service via chat, waited an hour each time and got canceled lmao.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15088717*
> Ultra works fine for me...


What he meant was that even with the ULTRA setting enable you do not get ULTRA graphics. it seems disable cause they have been comparing picture between medium, high and ultra without any graphical changes.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15088717*
> Ultra works fine for me...


Can you post ss ultra vs low? thanks.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;15088742*
> how are the frames looking? as if I don't already know. But seriously?


In the outside part of the map I get an average of 90fps and minimum of about 69fps.

I am running it maxed out, but the game is bugged for sure in terms of performance, sometimes I can play at an average of 90fps and then later at the same place I may get 60fps instead.

I'm sure there's a lot more optimizations to be done to improve the performance in this game, either ways I'm very happy that I can max out this game in Ultra with +60fps at all times.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU;15088756*
> No key. 3:45PM.
> I tried to talk to EA customer service via chat, waited an hour each time and got canceled lmao.


i'm still waiting on one as well, should get one with the moh le, I'm assuming that just has to be tied to the origin account?


----------



## coolhandluke41

single 570(910/2020) 1920x1080 (i have to resize from fraps so i could download it,pics look better in fullscreen )


----------



## psyside

@kcuestag

Dude, your not playing on ultra trust me, the same goes for coldhandluke..


----------



## Yukss

Freaking delayed beta mail.. I havent receive mine yet...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15088717*
> Ultra works fine for me...


Not working for me or anyone else I've talked to thus far...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15088772*
> In the outside part of the map I get an average of 90fps and minimum of about 69fps.
> 
> I am running it maxed out, but the game is bugged for sure in terms of performance, sometimes I can play at an average of 90fps and then later at the same place I may get 60fps instead.
> 
> I'm sure there's a lot more optimizations to be done to improve the performance in this game, either ways I'm very happy that I can max out this game in Ultra with +60fps at all times.


looking good for my 1 6950, i'm not gonna lie though, if i play and i find i'm getting under 60fps average i'll have another 6950 at my doorstep by the end of the week...


----------



## Norlig

I got both a preorder on Origin, and Medal of Honor Tier 1 edition.

Was told I would be given a key between 15:00 & 16:00 on the 27th norwegian time.

Nothing.

Tried calling EA in norway.

nothing. (no answer)

Tried to send E-mails to Norwegian EA support.

Got answer, but only got told that I needed to wait for my key and that they could not help me.

Read on Twitter that All EU keys should be out and if you hadn't gotten yours, that you should contact EA support...

Contacted US support, I think it was, and waited for 1 hour.

Nothing, My ticket got closed with no answer!

watched a movie, hoping that I would get a key while watching.

Nothing.

Contacted the US EA support again, and this time my Ticket got closed again!

I have even read that people who didnt Pre-order the game has gotten Invites to the early access!

I am sick and Tired of your LIES EA! I was promised Early Access to the Game, as stated inside the box of my MoH Tier 1 case! NOT A SINGLE E-mail containing a code to play and I have lost a whole day of these 48 hours now!

They have lost an incredible amount of Credibility from me today, and I am Absolutely pissed off!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;15088809*
> Not working for me or anyone else I've talked to thus far...


Pretty much this.


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Smooth playable on 2 6970

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl2Igy_11BE[/ame]


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15088830*
> I got both a preorder on Origin, and Medal of Honor Tier 1 edition.
> 
> Was told I would be given a key between 15:00 & 16:00 on the 27th norwegian time.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Tried calling EA in norway.
> 
> nothing. (no answer)
> 
> Tried to send E-mails to Norwegian EA support.
> 
> Got answer, but only got told that I needed to wait for my key and that they could not help me.
> 
> Read on Twitter that All EU keys should be out and if you hadn't gotten yours, that you should contact EA support...
> 
> Contacted US support, I think it was, and waited for 1 hour.
> 
> Nothing, My ticket got closed with no answer!
> 
> watched a movie, hoping that I would get a key while watching.
> 
> Nothing.
> 
> Contacted the US EA support again, and this time my Ticket got closed again!
> 
> I have even read that people who didnt Pre-order the game has gotten Invites to the early access!
> 
> I am sick and Tired of your LIES EA! I was promised Early Access to the Game, as stated inside the box of my MoH Tier 1 case! NOT A SINGLE E-mail containing a code to play and I have lost a whole day of these 48 hours now!
> 
> They have lost an incredible amount of Credibility from me today, and I am Absolutely pissed off!


Same man!


----------



## Clawbog

We might get to play!! They're testing it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;15088055*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So apparently you can pre-order, play the 48 hours early BETA (provided you get a key, of course) and just get a refund afterwards. Sounds lovely, I'll just get a refund and buy it somewhere cheaper after I get my key.


I don't see why anyone would think it worked any other way; of course you can cancel your pre-order at any time, you haven't received the product. Any extra "free" premiums are exactly that, and can't be taken back if you fulfilled the pre-order.


----------



## Nowyn

Haven't got mine as well yet.

It just amuses me when an experienced company such as DICE, who makes a great games, how can they fail on some aspects with the decisions they make, decision that any half-smart person would see leading to the problems from the start.

It's just laughable, but also very sad.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15088880*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We might get to play!! They're testing it.


I see that too.


----------



## c0ld

How can I change the settings or see the controls where are the options I have no idea.

But the default settings its running it looks awesome!


----------



## Pendulum

The most annoying thing so far is being dropped from the server at the end of a game and losing all your unlocks. >.>


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15088907*
> I see that too.


I think that is EA's test server (As the name of the server says)
closed and protected with password.


----------



## charlesquik

Even with the beta driver of nvidia I can barrely get 10 fps at low setting no AA with my gts360m what wrong... this caard not suppose to be that bad!!!

Hopefuly the last part arrive in 2 days so ill play at 60 fps


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;15088471*
> been playing for a few hours. SLI 570s @ 1920x1080 with the 285.37 beta drivers. game set to ultra. outdoor areas i get ~55-65 fps with dips into the high 40s while in the tunnel i average around 90. I've noticed some flickering but it doesnt happen enough to make the game not playable.
> 
> ultra settings use up all my available VRAM.


Only 55-60? I get that with a single GTX 570..

Think it is a VRAM issue?


----------



## Cryolite

360m IS that bad.. lol.

still no key by the way.


----------



## Maxxa

I haven't really explored much outside of a quick match but so far I am not liking this web based menu system at all.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15088993*
> 360m IS that bad.. lol.
> 
> still no key by the way.


crap!







bought this laptop 1 year ago!! that so a shame!! RoG laptop disappoint me!


----------



## c0ld

Where can I change teh settings!?


----------



## irishtop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15088980*
> gts360m


I think I found your problem.


----------



## charlesquik

I game, you need to spawn and press esc, option , video


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

lol laptop


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irishtop;15089020*
> I think I found your problem.


aHAHHAHA i so lol'd!!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

After an hour of waiting....
Quote:


> Status: Canceled
> There are no advisors available to chat with you right now. Please try again later.


nice! I'll wait again!


----------



## Cryolite

dont expect a laptop to play this game at any settings, i have a G73SW myself and it was pretty.. "bleh" in the alpha.


----------



## Clawbog

Gah, I can't join a single server..


----------



## Blackops_2

My email address hasn't received a key either. I used the one in my brother's email address. Now i'm wondering if I verified it on my account and took my brothers, but never got a key from them to my account, are they not going to send the key now?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15089042*
> My email address hasn't received a key either. I used the one in my brother's email address. Now i'm wondering if I verified it on my account and took my brothers, but never got a key from them to my account, are they not going to send the key now?


I have no idea man, i keep checking my email every 15 mins nothing so far. Really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Cryolite

i didnt do anything with my email, and im not getting it either.

EA is awesome


----------



## charlesquik

Im so loling at idio* who bought two gtx 580 in sli cause of the guys at bf3 that said you will be safe XD. That for 3 screen and 3d vision everything ultra 16x

Now they are uh... I max 1080p at 120 fps, i dont understand


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I just heard a *rumor* that the PSN hasn't updated yet and that is why no one on playstation can play the game yet. Disregard for PC use.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15089065*
> I have no idea man, i keep checking my email every 15 mins nothing so far. Really starting to piss me off.


Pretty much this. I hate EA.


----------



## 8564dan

Im watching this and the game has crashed to the desktop a few times. With that and the waiting for ages to join a game or get in one its putting me off the PC version and making me think i should go pre order or PS3? Its depressing. I dont want a game to run with issues and i know the PS3 version probably wont.....someone please reassure me lol


----------



## e-Killer

Mate check your game in steam and click in view your keys it should be there.

Enviado desde mi LG-P990h usando Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15089073*
> Im so loling at idio* who bought two gtx 580 in sli cause of the guys at bf3 that said you will be safe XD. That for 3 screen and 3d vision everything ultra 16x
> 
> Now they are uh... I max 1080p at 120 fps, i dont understand


Well since the fact I see as low as 80FPS on this small of map with out jets tanks etc its not out of the question that even these cards will get taxed.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15089006*
> crap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this laptop 1 year ago!! that so a shame!! RoG laptop disappoint me!


----------



## Blackops_2

There has to be some way to get in touch with them, i sent an email. Who knows how long it will take for them to respond though.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15089098*
> Im watching this and the game has crashed to the desktop a few times. With that and the waiting for ages to join a game or get in one its putting me off the PC version and making me think i should go pre order or PS3? Its depressing. I dont want a game to run with issues and i know the PS3 version probably wont.....someone please reassure me lol


its the beta they have to work out all of the bugs, there are going to be some instabilities


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15089121*
> There has to be some way to get in touch with them, i sent an email. Who knows how long it will take for them to respond though.


EA support? They can do basically nothing to help you out. They're not in control. Believe me, I've tried.


----------



## BigPharma

Has anyone else been dropped from a server? I've gotten Server Connection Timeout messages twice now...


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15089121*
> There has to be some way to get in touch with them, i sent an email. Who knows how long it will take for them to respond though.


Your pretty much in dark, EA support will do nothing. All you can do is look at your screen and rage at your email.


----------



## Da1Nonly

59% installed....Cant wait!! Will post back with more info once its installed and Im in.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15089117*
> Gaming laptops are ALWAYS a bad idea for the money. Some may be good, most won't compare to a desktop a third of its price. Sorry man. :<


It sucks for me 'cause all I have in my dorm is my lappy. :/


----------



## Modus

Does anyone have a contact e-mail or phone number for EA? there live chat is down.

It's already 4PM here in Toronto and no e-mail for my pre-order key.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Can anyone recommend a program for monitoring VRAM usage on Nvidia cards?


----------



## charlesquik

still better than mine, hopfully i did buy a tower ^^


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15089185*
> Does anyone have a contact e-mail or phone number for EA? there live chat is down.
> 
> It's already 4PM here in Toronto and no e-mail for my pre-order key.


Just watch a live stream of someone playing, it's almost the same.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15089187*
> Can anyone recommend a program for monitoring VRAM usage on Nvidia cards?


MSI afterburner


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15089161*
> Your pretty much in dark, EA support will do nothing. All you can do is look at your screen and rage at your email.


EA/DICE sure does have some screwed up ways of handling things. This is precisely why we wanted emails sent out sunday and preloads.


----------



## Pendulum

Joins server, unlocks foregrip.

Your connection to the server has timed out.

Joins another server, unlocks foregrip.

Your connection to the server has timed out.

Joins ANOTHER server, unlocks foregrip.

Your connection to the server has timed out.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;15089142*
> EA support? They can do basically nothing to help you out. They're not in control. Believe me, I've tried.


this is correct. the guy even told me it was out of his hands and the keys are controlled by an automated system that he has no access too...


----------



## HiLuckyB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15089187*
> Can anyone recommend a program for monitoring VRAM usage on Nvidia cards?


Afterburner 2.2.0 beta 7 - http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350401
It works for my 6990 + 6970 so it should work for a 580


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15089187*
> Can anyone recommend a program for monitoring VRAM usage on Nvidia cards?


http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## y2kcamaross

I'm out of state and can't use my key until the 29th, by that time it will be open and won't be needed, could I give mine to my friend or will it be somehow tied to my account and screw me up when I try to play the open beta?
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15089225*
> this is correct. the guy even told me it was out of his hands and the keys are controlled by an automated system that he has no access too...


What a crock of **** thats bull. Man EA's ******ed.


----------



## iCrap

Im not going to read through this entire thing so forgive me if its been answered, but how does the game run @1080p w/ a 6950 2gig? and has anyone tried it on eyefinity @ 1080 x3?


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross;15089248*
> I'm out of state and can't use my key until the 29th, by that time it will be open and won't be needed, could I give mine to my friend or will it be somehow tied to my account and screw me up when I try to play the open beta?
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Yes, my friend. You could definately give it to a friend and still play in the open Beta with no issues.

Would you like to be my friend?


----------



## psyside

Ultra/High settings aint work so you wont get a true answer.


----------



## SafeKlok

Best scam ever.


----------



## Clawbog

How do you guys join servers? I can't get in at all now. I got in twice using quick match a few hours ago. Now it just doesn't work..


----------



## Cryolite

23:30 no email.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15089098*
> Im watching this and the game has crashed to the desktop a few times. With that and the waiting for ages to join a game or get in one its putting me off the PC version and making me think i should go pre order or PS3? Its depressing. I dont want a game to run with issues and i know the PS3 version probably wont.....someone please reassure me lol


Your kidding right, Beta, first day of wide spread use and there are issues... surprised?

The beta runs till the 10th of Oct. I think we will see maps roll out and features improve.

They cant expect us to play this one map till the 10th ...


----------



## Modus

Ok well if EA Support can't do **** about my key then I still want to get in contact o cancel my pre-order. I'd rather have a physical copy than Digital.

I wonder who's bright idea was it to release beta e-mails DURING the 48h access.

complete utter bull****.


----------



## glycerin256

50 pages since my last visit. It's because I have been playing this awesome BETA. a few bugs here and there, no big deal though. More later...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15089262*
> Im not going to read through this entire thing so forgive me if its been answered, but how does the game run @1080p w/ a 6950 2gig? and has anyone tried it on eyefinity @ 1080 x3?


from what ive seen they do pretty well at 1080, i think most ultra minus AA and stuff, haven't seen how they do with 3 screens, i think it would be a little much, ud probably need to xfire for eyefinity at higher end settings. I can let u know how my 6970 performs when i get home later.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Why do people insist that DICE swore to cater to you like you're their baby through the content and stability of this beta? Do you guys not understand what the purpose of a beta test is? Because I hear all the time of people referring to betas as demos, and a beta is NOT a demo. You're being given an opportunity to try out a game as a tester and provide feedback on things you, as a community, want changed before the final release.

I understand those complaining about not receiving their keys 48 hours before the open beta; in that sense, I feel there is some false advertising and failure to deliver on promised access. But the rest of you: grow up.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15089347*
> Why do people insist that DICE swore to cater to you like you're their baby through the content and stability of this beta? Do you guys not understand what the purpose of a beta test is? Because I hear all the time of people referring to betas as demos, and a beta is NOT a demo. You're being given an opportunity to try out a game as a tester and provide feedback on things you, as a community, want changed before the final release.


thanks for clarifying









trolol


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Thanks guys re: VRAM usage, gonna use the EVGA one, as they make my card.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15089347*
> Why do people insist that DICE swore to cater to you like you're their baby through the content and stability of this beta? Do you guys not understand what the purpose of a beta test is? Because I hear all the time of people referring to betas as demos, and a beta is NOT a demo. You're being given an opportunity to try out a game as a tester and provide feedback on things you, as a community, want changed before the final release.
> 
> I understand those complaining about not receiving their keys 48 hours before the open beta; in that sense, I feel there is some false advertising and failure to deliver on promised access. But the rest of you: grow up.


This is OCN, if something isn't perfect it gets flamed.


----------



## snow cakes

as i was watching the live stream of someone playing, we saw a few people glitching under hills lol


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;15088471*
> been playing for a few hours. SLI 570s @ 1920x1080 with the 285.37 beta drivers. game set to ultra. outdoor areas i get ~55-65 fps with dips into the high 40s while in the tunnel i average around 90. I've noticed some flickering but it doesnt happen enough to make the game not playable.
> 
> ultra settings use up all my available VRAM.


From the posts on here it really seems like the single cards are doing much better than the SLI setups. Another user with a single 570 had as good or better FPS than your SLI. I imagine this will be fixed with updated drivers.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15089413*
> From the posts on here it really seems like the single cards are doing much better than the SLI setups. Another user with a single 570 had as good or better FPS than your SLI. I imagine this will be fixed with updated drivers.


hopefully updates will iron that out


----------



## ~LL~

Everything set to ULTRA

FramesTime (ms) Min Max Avg
6380 60000 81 141 106.333


----------



## snow cakes

LOL, everytime someone died their body would slide down the escalator and he was defibulating them and reviving them one by one at the bottom


----------



## kiwiasian




----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15089347*
> Why do people insist that DICE swore to cater to you like you're their baby through the content and stability of this beta? Do you guys not understand what the purpose of a beta test is? Because I hear all the time of people referring to betas as demos, and a beta is NOT a demo. You're being given an opportunity to try out a game as a tester and provide feedback on things you, as a community, want changed before the final release.
> 
> I understand those complaining about not receiving their keys 48 hours before the open beta; in that sense, I feel there is some false advertising and failure to deliver on promised access. But the rest of you: grow up.










If this beta is not a representation of the latest release of the game then what's the point of testing?


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15089483*


I just restarted and it worked fine, I got the same error initially.


----------



## mattlyall06

Complete fiasco


----------



## kdon

Honestly if this thread carries on like this, it should be closed. It is not showing off the beta or discussing gpu power or other topics. It is just flame/whine posts one after another. The other users on this forum do not work for EA. NOR DO WE CARE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS. Seriously quit the whine posting and let have interesting discussion on this new and exciting game...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15089490*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this beta is not a representation of the latest release of the game then what's the point of testing?


LATEST release, yes. FINAL product, in no way at all. The game is 4 weeks away.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~LL~;15089468*
> Everything set to ULTRA
> 
> FramesTime (ms) Min Max Avg
> 6380 60000 81 141 106.333


interesting, i might have to shell out for another 6970 in the near future


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15089542*
> Honestly if this thread carries on like this, it should be closed. It is not showing off the beta or discussing gpu power or other topics. It is just flame/whine posts one after another. The other users on this forum do not work for EA. NOR DO WE CARE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS. Seriously quit the whine posting and let have interesting discussion on this new and exciting game...


Yeah, like you wouldn't cry like a little baby on here if you hadn't received your key yet.


----------



## dakU

FFS EA.
Ordered specially through origin just to get the early access, and still haven't got the code.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15089490*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this beta is not a representation of the latest release of the game then what's the point of testing?


There are a host of elements that need to be tested. Beyond the gameplay itself there are all kinds of systems for multiplayer that haven't been under this kind of load. They have a beta to increase hype, receive feedback from gamers, and do large scale testing on their systems. If you have complaints then send them in and maybe they'll get fixed by release.

This is free regardless of what other people claim. There is a post in this thread from EA support saying you can get a refund. Not receiving your beta key is a valid complaint IMO but the bugs are to be expected. Honestly, it was in EA's best interest to have this 2 day early beta so they can get some bugs worked out before their systems are slammed on the 29th.


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky;15089579*
> Yeah, like you wouldn't cry like a little baby if you hadn't received your key yet.


Not on an internet forum to total strangers who think you're like a whiny little child and clearly do not care.

Edit: post 13337 lolo


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15089542*
> Honestly if this thread carries on like this, it should be closed. It is not showing off the beta or discussing gpu power or other topics. It is just flame/whine posts one after another. The other users on this forum do not work for EA. NOR DO WE CARE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS. Seriously quit the whine posting and let have interesting discussion on this new and exciting game...


100% agree. Talk about the game, posting every hour about not having your key yet is annoying to even skim over. They should start a thread for just key complainers and keep this thread to talking about the actual game itself.


----------



## microman

this is getting crazy i want my key i didnt sign up for this bs.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15089599*
> Not on an internet forum to total strangers who think you're like a whiny little child and clearly do not care.


simmer down gentlemen


----------



## kdon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15089621*
> simmer down gentlemen


Haha I'm just going to unsubscribe from this thread, not of interest to me anymore


----------



## Lhino

Dear strangers we are sorry for our behavior, but being screwed over sometimes has this effect upon mere mortals.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15089098*
> Im watching this and the game has crashed to the desktop a few times.


Watching this also. BTW, there are some alpha CPU/GPU benchmarks I haven't seen before. It gives a very good estimate of performance (ofcourse it's for the alpha but I doubt the CPU marks are going to change much). Sorry if this has already been posted.
http://gamegpu.ru/Action-/-FPS-/-TPS/Battlefield-3-Alpha-test-GPU.html

Just thought I'd toss that out.


----------



## hajabooja

Sorry if this was posted. How do you change video settings and key bindings? Can you?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15089639*
> Haha I'm just going to unsubscribe from this thread, not of interest to me anymore


doesn't bother me, take your negativity to the rant section









EDIT: Haja i think you have to be spawned first in game then you can change the settings


----------



## Pendulum

6 kills in under 15 seconds with the SVD in the subway...









Being booted from the server 10 seconds later... not so much.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;15089665*
> Sorry if this was posted. How do you change video settings and key bindings? Can you?


Spawn ingame and hit esc to change your vid settings and keybinds. You'll also need to restart if you change the video settings, as some of them don;t take effect until this is done.

The keybinds menu is far from fully functional, be warned.


----------



## Norlig

I made this group on facebook for any1 who didnt get early access, but is qualified:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Us-who-preordered-BF3-but-did-not-get-early-access/106483739460971


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Is anyone less than impressed with it so far? I mean the game, not I haven't got a key whining.


----------



## Cryolite

23:58, no code.

also, live support failed after 1.5 hour of wait, AGAIN.

also, its officially 28th of september here.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdon;15089542*
> Honestly if this thread carries on like this, it should be closed. It is not showing off the beta or discussing gpu power or other topics. It is just flame/whine posts one after another. The other users on this forum do not work for EA. *NOR DO WE CARE ABOUT YOUR PROBLEMS.* Seriously quit the whine posting and let have interesting discussion on this new and exciting game...


What? lol. I understand that people keeping on about not receiving their keys is a little annoying but WE ...or most of us do care about technical problems. If you end up with a technical glitch yourself you may find the solution in this same thread....


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What do you guys think of the hit reg compared to bc2?


----------



## DBEAU

So is there a way to change your "active Soldier" name?


----------



## kcuestag

Here's a bunch of screenshots maxing out the game to prove I am well above 60fps at ALL TIMES.









Here they are;























































You guys happy now? Or still won't believe me?


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15089827*
> What do you guys think of the hit reg compared to bc2?


Seems to be a bit better now.
In BFBC2 I would often shoot people and see that they took zero damage within a couple of games.

I just want conquest, I really, really, hate rush!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15089849*
> Here's a bunch of screenshots maxing out the game to prove I am well above 60fps at ALL TIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are;
> 
> You guys happy now? Or still won't believe me?


I believe you lol. Dont know why people didnt in the first place. Its clear this game is awesomely optimised!


----------



## JMCB

I just want to play another round. I can't get in another server for the life of me.


----------



## mlp

Anyone stuck on matchmaking?


----------



## doc2142

How do you join a server? do you just click quick match and wait?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15089849*
> 
> You guys happy now? Or still won't believe me?


Dude, what to believe you? can't you just see that the graphics are quite lower then it should? if you cant notice that i dunno what to say, that's not ultra, if thats ultra then BF3 made some serious false advertising about IQ in this game.

And please, post comparation ultra vs low, to see if there is any difference.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Best way is with quick match. I've yet to not get into a game.


----------



## doc2142

how long does it take? i have been waiting for quick match for like 15 minutes...


----------



## madroller

How will my GTX465 perform , Im curious as sheeeeit.


----------



## superhead91

Waterfox doesn't like battlelog... and quick match is taking forever!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


how long does it take? i have been waiting for quick match for like 15 minutes...


It takes me less than, say, 3 minutes to go from clicking Quick Match to clicking Deploy in-game. 15 minutes is waaaaay too long.


----------



## hajabooja

Anyone getting black/flashing glitches using AMD 69xx cards? I'm using the BF3 beta drivers.


----------



## 95329

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hajabooja*


Anyone getting black/flashing glitches using AMD 69xx cards? I'm using the BF3 beta drivers.


I can confirm this







10.10 preview drivers.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15089849*
> Here's a bunch of screenshots maxing out the game to prove I am well above 60fps at ALL TIMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are;
> 
> You guys happy now? Or still won't believe me?


What drivers are you using?


----------



## doomlord52

Dont use quick-match. Go to server browser and allow it to show anything with MORE than 5 slots available. Then sort by ping.

I get good matches within a minute this way. Only problem is the servers seem to 'shut down' randomly, so i've had to go from lvl 3 to 5 about 4 times now.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15090087*
> I can confirm this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10.10 preview drivers.


Have you tried 11.8? I just installed 11.10 without trying 11.8.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15089861*
> Seems to be a bit better now.
> In BFBC2 I would often shoot people and see that they took zero damage within a couple of games.
> 
> I just want conquest, I really, really, hate rush!


Cool, I'll see for myself in a day or so


----------



## statusnone

Oh man WHAT A SCAM! You'd think a tenured company like EA and DICE would have this down pat. I could understand if this early access was a free lottery... But we PAID to get in this.

I will be demanding a refund for this BS.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *statusnone*


Oh man WHAT A SCAM! You'd think a tenured company like EA and DICE would have this down pat. I could understand if this early access was a free lottery... But we PAID to get in this.

I will be demanding a refund for this BS.


cancel your pre order like me, but do it after the beta is over.

00.30 no key.


----------



## Pendulum

Ok... So I've unlocked foregrip EIGHT times now.
I hope for the sake of their game they can fix this disconnection spam soon. >.>

Never had any issues like this in any of my other games.


----------



## teckno-uzi

ive been using quickmatch off chrome this whole time and yeah like others are saying it has not failed to find a game rather quick.


----------



## Modus

5:30PM and no key...If it's this bad for a BETA I wonder how it'll be on release.


----------



## doomlord52

lol what happened? You only get early access if you pre-order PC from origin, or pre-ordered MOH LE.


----------



## Zzari

I played earlier today and it was perfectly fine for me. Got into matches in <5 minutes and was buttery-smooth with everything on ultra with a single 1.5GB GTX580 (EVGA SC @ 850/1700/2100) @1080p. Didn't record actual FPS (how do you turn on the FPS monitor anyways?), but I never noticed a dip or stutter.


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15090182*
> lol what happened? You only get early access if you pre-order PC from origin, or pre-ordered MOH LE.


pre-ordered on Origin on the 12th.


----------



## piskooooo

I've only been able to play in one server so far, I keep getting disconnected 5 seconds in. This is really annoying.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15090204*
> pre-ordered on Origin on the 12th.


preordered on Origin too. nothing.


----------



## statusnone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


lol what happened? You only get early access if you pre-order PC from origin, or pre-ordered MOH LE.


Trust me, 99% of us complaining are in this boat. Me? I preordered FROM origin way before the deadline.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Ok... So I've unlocked foregrip EIGHT times now.
I hope for the sake of their game they can fix this disconnection spam soon. >.>

Never had any issues like this in any of my other games.


Games or betas?


----------



## b.walker36

Just so you all know on medium 2x aa with sli 460's i get 80-100 outside 120 inside. I ran it on high just fine but something started freaking out. I was about 69 average on high.


----------



## Modus

Whats even more disappointing is even if I had a key and had the beta installed. it's not like I can play judging by everyone who is having connection errors.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Still no key...


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Games or betas?










Both.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Whats even more disappointing is even if I had a key and had the beta installed. it's not like I can play judging by everyone who is having connection errors.


I rather have that right now, then having no key at all.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one


----------



## Clawbog

I wanna play conquest already...


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15090292*
> I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one


i'd love to take one off your hands, seriously









my third attemp to talk with live support is in 3 minutes, lets see if they simply cancel it again.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;15090118*
> Have you tried 11.8? I just installed 11.10 without trying 11.8.


Yeah, I tried 11.6 (it told me to update the drivers but still it worked), then I installed 11.8 which had the problem and then I installed the 11.10 preview drivers hoping it would fix the issue. Not apparently


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one










I'd be ultra giga happy to have that spare key of yours


----------



## dudemanppl

Happy I'm not the only one without a key.


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one










You think you could I could have that key? i'll return the favor my giving out my key once I get it.


----------



## statusnone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one










Hi I just successfully pissed off everyone in this thread without a key even more then they already are. Thanks.

-Stylehard


----------



## lightsout

bf3.exe has stopped working???!!!!

wth, I uninstalled and redownloaded same error. Anybody having this issue? I do not have origin installed on my c drive, not sure why that would matter but I'm stuck here.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one










i guess you dont need 2 keys, do you


----------



## SafeKlok

Still no key here either, last time I get caught by EA's false advertising.


----------



## kiwiasian

_This_ is Ultra settings...?

I am actually pretty disappointed...looks nothing like the "real" gameplay footage they've shown...

Honestly, it looks exactly like BC2 Vietnam


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


I pre ordered the game a month ago on my old EA account and cancelled it recently because I made a new one which I wanted it on. They sent me a beta key to my new origin account email and my old one










I have one for owning MoH and one for preordering BF3.


----------



## ShortySmalls

how do i acculy play the game? i click on the launch button in origin which takes me to a website, which i hit play mulitiplayer in, and it just sits their...


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *statusnone*


Hi I just successfully pissed off everyone in this thread without a key even more then they already are. Thanks.

-Stylehard


LOL. You get off soon?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Gave the key to my bro guys, sorry </3.


----------



## Lhino

Now I am told to talk to EA support to get my key (shakes fist in the air with fire in his eyes, I have already waited 3 hours (twice it failed and third time the guy could not assist me) for support. Now it is late and I have to go to bed and cannot wait for the queue which is twice as large as those I stood in this afternoon. I have lost hype now







.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


I have one for owning MoH and one for preordering BF3.


I'll help you with your extra key problem


----------



## Esotericrj

So it seems every game i try join no matter the browser just says disconnected from login server. for all of them


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Now I am told to talk to EA support to get my key (shakes fist in the air with fire in his eyes, I have already waited 3 hours (twice it failed and third time the guy could not assist me) for support. Now it is late and I have to go to bed and cannot wait for the queue which is twice as large as those I stood in this afternoon. I have lost hype now







.


number 360~ in queue myself, who told you to speak with them?

if the queue fails AGAIN, i'll simply give up, open beta is in 2 days anyway..


----------



## lightsout

Everytime I hit quick match the pop up comes up that says "play now". And when I select it it says bf3.exe has stopped working.

Anybody? Bummed just got home from work and have school soon. Wth man.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


_This_ is Ultra settings...?

I am actually pretty disappointed...looks nothing like the "real" gameplay footage they've shown...

Honestly, it looks exactly like BC2 Vietnam


A. Ultra is not working according to many posts

B. Seriously?! Surely you're joking. BC2 Vietnam looked much worse than standard BC2 so you're saying it looks worse than BC2?


----------



## lukex

I google searched for BF3 beta keys
Top search was a thread giving away a BF3 key
No replies in thread
Make account 
Post
WIN!


----------



## DBEAU

I'm an idiot


----------



## Agenesis

Let me know if any of you want to trade your invites.


----------



## Lune

Lawl already rank 21


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15090447*
> number 360~ in queue myself, who told you to speak with them?
> 
> if the queue fails AGAIN, i'll simply give up, open beta is in 2 days anyway..


It says so on the main support page now, something about error with the automatic key sender. You need to confirm with a support worker.


----------



## ~LL~

Longer time to assess than 60 seconds

2x 6970's @ stock
Catalyst 11.10
App Profiles 11.8 CAP4
1920x1080

Ultra Settings

Frames Time (ms) Min Max Avg
47302 360000 94 200 131.394


----------



## dezahp

I'm getting horizontal lines of flickering. Anyone know how I can fix this?


----------



## Lhino

"The BF3 beta is not representative of the final product" Yet with this beta key fiasco I must say that their false advertising is spot on to what I have come to expect from EA. At least the game will be good.


----------



## Cryolite

god damn their live support has less IQ than a tree.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15090502*
> It says so on the main support page now, something about error with the automatic key sender. You need to confirm with a support worker.


Got a link to where it says that?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15090529*
> I'm getting horizontal lines of flickering. Anyone know how I can fix this?


old drivers, new drivers?
vsync on, vsync off?


----------



## thuynh022

Got home from work to play but now I have to poop


----------



## claymanhb

Anyone get into the caspian border conquest server...I'm really tired of metro.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Anyone get into the caspian border conquest server...I'm really tired of metro.


Internal testers only.


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Anyone get into the caspian border conquest server...I'm really tired of metro.


caspian wont be a part of the beta.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


old drivers, new drivers?
vsync on, vsync off?


New drivers and vsynch off. I know it's not my graphics card and drivers should be fine...graphics are ok in all my other games. I'm not too worried about it since I'm sure it'll go away when the finished game is released but seeing if there's something I can do to fix it.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


caspian wont be a part of the beta.


Hopping that you are wrong


----------



## Cryolite

and i FINALLY got my code, from the live support.

now to cancel the preorder


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15090601*
> god damn their live support has less IQ than a tree.


Wow your support was that much better than mine? Lucky.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15090705*
> and i FINALLY got my code, from the live support.
> 
> now to cancel the preorder


lol at the sarcasm

people that really say that and sell codes on ebay piss me off


----------



## mr. biggums

still waiting on my e-mail *sad face*


----------



## Modus

I've been waiting 15 minutes for supprt...want to rage so hard right now but I'm at work.


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


I've been waiting 15 minutes for supprt...want to rage so hard right now but I'm at work.


so far its been 2 hour of waiting for live support, although it has been cancelled twice.


----------



## dakU

Canceled twice here. Third time I was in the bathroom when they finally answered lol.
Waited 30 mins on the phone and the idiot rep told me they're giving keys by email only.


----------



## tango bango

Does anyone know what time the open beta will be released US central time.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Anyone get into the caspian border conquest server...I'm really tired of metro.


Haha, same.


----------



## Fallendreams

I just got one of those magic d/c to from ea support chat was 10 in the que, had a bad feeling.


----------



## Lhino

Lol I am in bed on my phone. Gave up now after support cancelled after an hour again. Just emailed them and will hope they send me a reply. This always seems to happen lol.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I'm getting horizontal lines of flickering. Anyone know how I can fix this?



Yes, a horizontal flash, random.


----------



## Frosty288

This web browser blows..


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Haha, same.


Caspian is for EA testers only... I see them on the server logs... show off's....


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Lol I am in bed on my phone. Gave up now after support cancelled after an hour again. Just emailed them and will hope they send me a reply. This always seems to happen lol.



Whats the number and e-mail? It's 6:30PM here in Toronto and still no damn key.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, they told us there'd be a surprised tomorrow for the PC gaming community of Battlefield 3.

I am guessing (And hoping, dreaming...







) that they'll let us play Caspian Border.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

better off waiting one more day.

I would like to know what time it goes open


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, they told us there'd be a surprised tomorrow for the PC gaming community of Battlefield 3.

I am guessing (And hoping, dreaming...







) that they'll let us play Caspian Border.










That would rock my world!


----------



## superhead91

So far, I love it... I think I'm gonna need a new video card though... lol


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

U guys waiting for your beta key aren't missing anything. I cant even get on a single server, even the ones that says they are not full.


----------



## Lhino

I expected better from EA.


----------



## Yukss

No beta key yet omg... What about you guys?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Got home from work to play but now I have to poop










I love this post.


----------



## Higgins

Pretty sure the game video settings are capped, like they were in the alpha, just at a higher level.

I've gotten the hang of it a little bit by now. Been playing all day.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hajabooja*


I love this post.


Yeah I also loled pretty hard.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


No beta key yet omg... What about you guys?


Still nadda


----------



## XX55XX

I think DICE was BSing us. My GTX 560 Ti runs this at ultra settings with No AA, 16xAF just fine. Minimum framerate I saw was 35, with an average of roughly 45.


----------



## Kreeker

I just played a few rounds of the beta before I was disconnected right when a new round started.

My first impressions are that the registration is 300000 million times better than bf2 and 100 times better than BC2. I already hate Operation Metro though. It could be that the opposing team sucked and they never even got into the subway station, but I don't know...

I know it has been said that many graphical enhancements are not included in the beta, but I'm still not that impressed. Don't get me wrong, it looks good, but I expected much better.

I love everything about the interface, except the fact that there is no in-game server browser. The only thing I can see getting annoying is the badge run through at the end of the match. There should be a way to disable this; maybe there is already. Also, why can't the game be opened without joining a server.. I spent a few spawns dying because I had to change my video settings, and it doesn't let you do it while you are dead?

Overall, I am very pleased. Now I can't get into another server though....


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I just played a few rounds of the beta before I was disconnected right when a new round started.

My first impressions are that the registration is 300000 million times better than bf2 and 100 times better than BC2. I already hate Operation Metro though. It could be that the opposing team sucked and they never even got into the subway station, but I don't know...

I know it has been said that many graphical enhancements are not included in the beta, but I'm still not that impressed. Don't get me wrong, it looks good, but I expected much better.

I love everything about the interface, except the fact that there is no in-game server browser. The only thing I can see getting annoying is the badge run through at the end of the match. There should be a way to disable this; maybe there is already. Also, why can't the game be opened without joining a server.. I spent a few spawns dying because I had to change my video settings, and it doesn't let you do it while you are dead?

Overall, I am very pleased. Now I can't get into another server though....


They also took out the LAV >_> from the first section which took a lot of the fun out of attacking.

Also, if you are in a server just Shift+Tab and go to battlelog to switch servers.


----------



## thuynh022

Yay I just got to play for an hour!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## DBEAU

It seems awfully laggy. I find myself dying in situations where it's seemingly impossible that I even got shot at. For example, before I even run around a corner I die. Also, in certain situations, my character won't stay still like I'm on unstable ground. I'm not entirely impressed. I'm seeing many issues that I hope get fixed. There is also a lack of immersion that was felt much more in BC2. Additionally I expected more out of the graphics and sounds.


----------



## rogueblade

my god this is too much fun. Running everythin on High with a 5870


----------



## skyn3t

I'm just finish downloading........


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I must thank the OCN community for all the help and fun they've given me. Lune, Higgins, kceustag and chewbaccasdad(how could I forget him?) thanks for the good times. Hope you guys all get your keys soon. EA sure knows how to screw things up.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

WoW GSOD on my Asus G73JH just like on alpha...I'm depressed...


----------



## Pendulum

Bahahahahaha I just got bugged with 0% health and tanked 5 people while stabbing them all. O___o


----------



## hoth17

for those of you without keys, do you also have this in your order history?


----------



## McAlberts

https://helporigin.secure.force.com/...0000000CbCcIAK

"Now that the Battlefield 3 Beta codes have *all* been sent out, some of you may still experience a lag in gameplay. Please note that heavy traffic may affect the Battlefield 3 Beta performance. Otherwise, everything should be running smoothly."

say it ain't so.


----------



## Ivan TSI

Hi, did anyone know if i pre order it on gamestop or direct2drive (both as digital download) did i can activate that key on Origin and download from there?


----------



## thuynh022

Wow just played with some a-hole who was under the map sniping people. Plus I really hate how the unlocks are seperate from attacker/defenders.


----------



## fuloran1

Heh, ok, what am I missing? I just preordered, how do I download the beta?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


https://helporigin.secure.force.com/...0000000CbCcIAK

"Now that the Battlefield 3 Beta codes have *all* been sent out, some of you may still experience a lag in gameplay. Please note that heavy traffic may affect the Battlefield 3 Beta performance. Otherwise, everything should be running smoothly."

say it ain't so.


Dam im going to be pissed if i drop out of this que again becuz of some error.


----------



## lightsout

Finally was able to get into a game. The game is pretty sick. Like normal I suck and get my butt kicked. But its pretty fun. I too expected a tad bit more graphically. I'd be surprised if it gets much better with the real game. Is this how the alpha looked?


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


for those of you without keys, do you also have this in your order history?



i actually have nothing in my order history... yet i talked to an "ea expert" earlier and he checked my account and said my account looked good and to keep an eye on my email


----------



## doc2142

Question: A friend of mine keeps crashing to desktop with no error. Has anyone found a fix?


----------



## Yukss

lol i bougth the game a month ago and says this:


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Heh, ok, what am I missing? I just preordered, how do I download the beta?


Your missing the cut-off date, it was the 25th


----------



## sprower

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fuloran1*


Heh, ok, what am I missing? I just preordered, how do I download the beta?


If you didn't pre-order before the 25th you have to wait till the 29th to get into beta.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Question: A friend of mine keeps crashing to desktop with no error. Has anyone found a fix?


Is msi afterburner running?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sprower*


If you didn't pre-order before the 25th you have to wait till the 29th to get into beta.










oh well. Thanks for the info guys. I swear it still said I could play the beta. Well where do I dl it then? Can I pre-download it?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Anyone using the Nvidia Beta drivers for BF3. If so how do they run?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15091507*
> Is msi afterburner running?


Nope he doesn't have that.


----------



## snow cakes

this is a fun channel to watch, he talks to you and answers your questions too..

http://www.twitch.tv/celgaming


----------



## kcuestag

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-map-list.html

Looks like we could have the Caspian Border map after all.

Don't take up my word though, just my thoughts after reading his response to that thread.


----------



## jdwilson

How are the air vehicle controls? Is it like BF2 where the vehicles took a certain amount of skill to fly or are they like tanks in the air?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-map-list.html

Looks like we could have the Caspian Border map after all.

Don't take up my word though, just my thoughts after reading his response to that thread.










Not to mention there is another map included with the beta(MP_007)... to not include it would've been stupid tbh


----------



## mlp

i still can't get into a game. this is ridiculous


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-map-list.html

Looks like we could have the Caspian Border map after all.

Don't take up my word though, just my thoughts after reading his response to that thread.










You are right.. thread is called Caspian Border and he replied in that.... I bet it's caspian haha


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-map-list.html

Looks like we could have the Caspian Border map after all.

Don't take up my word though, just my thoughts after reading his response to that thread.


















!!!!!!


----------



## Fallendreams

Looks like i wont be playing till Thursday... got kick off the EA live chat after waiting 2 hours... 2nd time today and i guess all the keys where sent it out. I purchase 3 copy's of MoH. for two clan mates and one for me.. i end up getting no key. What a depressing day this is. I must have some bad karma


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...-map-list.html

Looks like we could have the Caspian Border map after all.

Don't take up my word though, just my thoughts after reading his response to that thread.










If things go the way they are intended today, IÂ´ve got a nice surprise for my PC forum family tomorrow.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Does anyone know the key for enemy boat spotted?!?


----------



## Modus

Still no key, god damnit.


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mlp*


i still can't get into a game. this is ridiculous


use quick play


----------



## furmark

i heard caspian border may be in the beta at some point but only on pc , kinda makes sense 
too .


----------



## statusnone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


for those of you without keys, do you also have this in your order history?












Looking at my invoice right now but in my order history: nothing. Absolute bull****.

Waiting on EA chat to talk to someone right now for a refund on my pre order.


----------



## dakU

They placed me on hold on the live chat lmao.


----------



## dakU

This is all I see in my order history tho;

ORDER DETAILS
Order Number: 1049XXXXXX
Order Date: 
Order Status: Order Unsubmitted
Billing Address:

Ordered the game on sept 3rd.


----------



## ignite

I'm really enjoying the game. The attachments for the weapons are just crazy - and the amount of attachments. Hitreg feels so much better than any BF game I played.

Can't wait for the actual game to come out!

By the way, I have order unsubmitted but I got the Beta key.


----------



## nitric0

Where do you check the order history?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitric0*


Where do you check the order history?


Origin client. Click the drop down icon and it's there.


----------



## ABomb96

Hey if any of you have an extra BF3 Beta code could you PM it to me?


----------



## nitric0

I get a technical issue when I try to. Sigh, at least I paid $45 for it and not the full 60 and get baited into this crap. Still no key sigh


----------



## nitric0

I just realized my account that I have BF3 preordered isn't even verified, anyone else and still got a key?


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitric0*


I get a technical issue when I try to. Sigh, at least I paid $45 for it and not the full 60 and get baited into this crap. Still no key sigh


In the danish Origin shop BF3 costs 73$. 
I still don't have my key and I feel like I got robbed.


----------



## Pendulum

I am loving the fire mode selection.
I always tap shoot in BFBC2, so this is just wonderful.

AN94 with heavy barrel, acog, and foregrip is probably going to be really OP, though.
It was practically a sniper in BFBC2.


----------



## Techboy10

I'm free to upload gameplay to youtube (without blacking out names) correct?


----------



## doomlord52

Not sure about right now, but on thurs, yes. My bet is that you are allowed to right now as well.


----------



## piskooooo

I still can't play without constantly being disconnected


----------



## DBEAU

Do you hear crackling when the ribbons are being reviewed at the end of a round?


----------



## roasty

Forgive me if this has been asked already ... anyone heard anything else about Xbox 360 beta keys yet?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


I'm free to upload gameplay to youtube (without blacking out names) correct?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Not sure about right now, but on thurs, yes. My bet is that you are allowed to right now as well.


you're not under any NDA for this beta. post away.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Woo. Downloading it at the moment. Will probably decide if I want to preorder after I play it haha.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

sooo i STILL haven't played the beta yet; started the download at 12pm and in 20mins it was at 65%. it has now been 7:30 HOURS later and it's at 79% FTW.... and noe origin is saying its too busy to even work... gotta love ea and their stupid app, if it were steam it would already be done -__- just saying..


----------



## dakU

Pushkar: Currently our system tools are down .I would appreciate your patience if you could contact us after few hours.

LOL. This response is after waiting almost an hour so he can "find" a solution (without counting the hour+ I had to wait to just get INTO the chat lmao).
EA is just disrespecting their customers. Don't promise early access if you don't have the means to back it up. It's ******ed how unorganized they are.


----------



## Techboy10

Some SV98 Sniper gameplay for everyone to enjoy.

First time I've actually posted gameplay of myself lol. It's a video of a round on defense and while it starts off slow, it picks up near the end. Skip around if you want.

  
 You Tube  



 
1680x1050 gameplay scaled to 1280x720 video


----------



## dteg

sooo i STILL haven't played the beta yet; started the download at 12pm and in 20mins it was at 65%. it has now been 7:30 HOURS later and it's at 79% FTW.... and noe origin is saying its too busy to even work... gotta love ea and their stupid app, if it were steam it would already be done -__- just saying.. and is now saying "no games detected for this account"


----------



## Lhotse

i hate you for being able to even get on when i'm still 59th in the queue, let alone grabbing some awesome video.








*kidding


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Pushkar: Currently our system tools are down .I would appreciate your patience if you could contact us after few hours.

LOL. This response is after waiting almost an hour so he can "find" a solution (without counting the hour+ I had to wait to just get INTO the chat lmao).
EA is just disrespecting their customers. Don't promise early access if you don't have the means to back it up. It's ******ed how unorganized they are.


This must be your first experience with EA and any form of beta. This is normal for them. The bfbc2 beta was so broke is was unplayable, and bf2 beta was REALLYbad. It's a shame they can't get this stuff together better, but their track record proceeds them.


----------



## staryoshi

Missed my beta code by 15 minutes this morning







I just started downloading it now. Good news? It's downloading at 4MB/s :3 I do not hate Origin so far.


----------



## rogueblade

Man sniping is 1000000x improved since the alpha. SV98 is pure rape with 12x scope. OHK to the upper body


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


Some SV98 Sniper gameplay for everyone to enjoy.

First time I've actually posted gameplay of myself lol. It's a video of a round on defense and while it starts off slow, it picks up near the end. Skip around if you want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHYDXql35D8

1680x1050 gameplay scaled to 1280x720 video


What happened to people playing aggressively? If I was the attackers I would've armed the M-COM's multiple times lol


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


This must be your first experience with EA and any form of beta. This is normal for them. The bfbc2 beta was so broke is was unplayable, and bf2 beta was REALLYbad. It's a shame they can't get this stuff together better, but their track record proceeds them.


lmao. This makes it even more sadder.


----------



## rogueblade

*As of now I am the top rank among my friends!*

The battle log features are just amazing:

Take that kcuestag


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone having trouble getting the game to fullscreen all of the way? i can maximize the screen but i cant get the top bar and start menu bar to go away. I've tried setting to full screen in game and doing ALT+Enter, any thoughts?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Finally, after waiting all day, I talked to EA Live support, they gave me a code.

My computer can barely run the game though :/


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


sooo i STILL haven't played the beta yet; started the download at 12pm and in 20mins it was at 65%. it has now been 7:30 HOURS later and it's at 79% FTW.... and noe origin is saying its too busy to even work... gotta love ea and their stupid app, if it were steam it would already be done -__- just saying.. and is now saying "no games detected for this account"


Well that sucks for you lol. I actually have good impressions of Origin so far. Origin's upload speed was so much faster for me than Steam's upload speed. Took me 35 minutes to download the beta.


----------



## DBEAU

I'm pretty sure bullets just fly through everything... You can actually see them flying through rocks and such.


----------



## nitric0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Finally, after waiting all day, I talked to EA Live support, they gave me a code.

My computer can barely run the game though :/


Via phone? Chat? Email? I'm still in queue on the phone, 47 minutes waiting....great "48 h our access"


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitric0*


Via phone? Chat? Email? I'm still in queue on the phone, 47 minutes waiting....great "48 h our access"


Text chat. It was fairly straightforward, too -

Mayank: Hi, my name is Mayank. How may I help you?
Gamer io: Hi Mayank, I wanted to inquire about the status of my Battlefield 3 early access, the FAQ on the main support page told me to contact support when It hasn't come in the afternoon
Mayank: Please wait.
Mayank: Here is your Battlefield 3 Beta early access PC : *code*

Then a list of instructions on how to activate it. I'm actually surprised he didn't ask me for any more information.


----------



## nitric0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Text chat. It was fairly straightforward, too -

Mayank: Hi, my name is Mayank. How may I help you?
Gamer io: Hi Mayank, I wanted to inquire about the status of my Battlefield 3 early access, the FAQ on the main support page told me to contact support when It hasn't come in the afternoon
Mayank: Please wait.
Mayank: Here is your Battlefield 3 Beta early access PC : *code*

Then a list of instructions on how to activate it. I'm actually surprised he didn't ask me for any more information.


Lucky. I was dropped twice while waiting for the chat. It said "Session cancelled" Started at queue 2500 both times and dropped when I was at 25.


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitric0*


Lucky. I was dropped twice while waiting for the chat. It said "Session cancelled" Started at queue 2500 both times and dropped when I was at 25.


Was the text chat through Origin Support or the web?


----------



## nitric0

The web.


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


Do you hear crackling when the ribbons are being reviewed at the end of a round?



Yes. This is intentional. Pay attention to the graphic of the ribbon when it crackles - it kind of "jitters" if you will.


----------



## Anti!!

Ive been in queue for 2 hours. What the crap?


----------



## calavera

You can't really pick the squad you want to join, that sucks. Can't play in the same squad with my friends.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


You can't really pick the squad you want to join, that sucks. Can't play in the same squad with my friends.










You can, you have to group with them in battlelog by making a party and then join the server as a party. It will then put you in the same squad.


----------



## doc2142

Still wondering if anyone fixed their random crash to desktop issue?


----------



## Fallendreams

Wait 3hrs to talk to ea support. They told there tools where down... ***. Today sucks!


----------



## DoomDash

TotalBisquit wasn't impressed, should I be worried?


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


Wait 3hrs to talk to ea support. They told there tools where down... ***. Today sucks!


Same here.. I'm now speaking to a supervisor after waiting another 40 minutes..


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Ahhhhhh I'm so raging right now!!! I was able to play one round and now everytime I try to launch BF3 beta my system locks up !!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Same here.. I'm now speaking to a supervisor after waiting another 40 minutes..


How you contacting them?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


How you contacting them?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Just ask to speak with one.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


You can, you have to group with them in battlelog by making a party and then join the server as a party. It will then put you in the same squad.


that's queerer than a rainbow festival. Who has time and the patience to do that as people join randomly. i really hope they change that.


----------



## YGenHungarian

Any ideas about a HD 5850 @ 900/1200 and how it would perform at 1080p?
Thanks


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


TotalBisquit wasn't impressed, should I be worried?


Yes, be afraid, very afraid.


----------



## Ratjack

Should I be ok to play this game with my setup? sorry to ask this but its killing me since everyone else is able to test their rig and i have to wait until thursday.

I have EVGA SC GTX 580
i7-2600 NON K @ 3.4GHz


----------



## SkillzKillz

I just got the BETA started. I was wondering if it's possible to create more than one soldier?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Just ask to speak with one.


On the phone ? Let me know how it goes

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## wirefox

i920 4.2 and 5970 @ 900/1200 and 120hz monitor 11.10 driver from 3d guru.com

it is running better than I thought... assumig some of the glitches are driver issues only...

Have a custom setting with

-All top settings on ultra. 
-AA on 4x and low
-Afilter on 4x
-motion blur off

roughly 60+/- frames or so outside and 80 +/- inside

having some fps spike issues and slight glithes, horizontal lines on any setting I've tried.

Hoping it's a driver issue and will be fixed on final release....

fun fun though sort of a miz between BF and the newer MOH ....


----------



## Inverse

I am SO disappointed with the way they designed Squads in this game. There is virtually no squadplay at all...


----------



## falcon26

Wow so far most comments I have seen are people bashing the game. I guess the BETA isn't looking so hot?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


Does anyone know if our stats for playing will carry over?


Stats will not carry over.

I'm actually kind of starting to like battlelog


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


I just got the BETA started. I was wondering if it's possible to create more than one soldier?


No, and why?

Anywho, sniper rifles are completely ridiculous in this. Thought I'd try one out since I didn't really like them to much in Alpha. Now 2 shotting body hits kill from full health, 1 with under full health, with stupid accuracy. With the FIRST sniper rifle.

Yet, they seemed to nerf the damage on LMG's... not to mention how much kickback they have when not deployed. Was my favorite class in Alpha now I find myself playing engineer/soldier more.


----------



## coolhandluke41

how much RAM are you guys using while playing this game ,i'm at 4 gb with like 7~9 windows open ?
( glad i recently got 8gb )


----------



## wirefox

Anyone know if stats from Open Beta will carry over to full final game?


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15092622*
> Wow so far most comments I have seen are people bashing the game. I guess the BETA isn't looking so hot?


The people who are enjoying it are not in here posting. lol

I've had a great couple of hours in the beta today, and looking forward to more hours tonight.

Runs very well, haven't encountered any major issues. Loving it so far.


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


On the phone ? Let me know how it goes

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Nope, on the chat.
The first rep told me their system tools are down, and asked me to call back after a few hours. 
I just said it's ridiculous that I bought the game through origin only only because of the early access, to get this instead, and asked to speak with a supervisor.

I'm on the chat with him now.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


Anyone know if stats from Open Beta will carry over to full final game?


Just answered you above. They will not carry over.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


how much RAM are you guys using while playing this game ,i'm at 4 gb with like 7~9 windows open ?
( glad i recently got 8gb )


about the same here with sig rig


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


Anyone know if stats from Open Beta will carry over to full final game?


That's in the official FAQ and no, they will not.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Can anyone help me please? I get "Display Driver has Stopped Responding". My entire computer freezes for about 1 minute and then I have to CTL+ALT+DEL BF3 Beta. I was able to play only one round and now this crap is happening :\\. I'm on Catalyst 11.10 :\\


----------



## VettePilot

If you go and read DICE's blog about the beta they said that this beta is really not mirroring the final product. They said they have already made a bunch of changes since they gave this beta to SONY and Microsoft for approval weeks ago. So no this Beta is not indicative of the final version. It is a beta pure and simple. Just something to feed the hungry sharks until they can get us the real meal.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I am SO disappointed with the way they designed Squads in this game. There is virtually no squadplay at all...


----------



## GrandMax

Low to Ultra. What is the difference. Seriously. I don't see none.

AA on or off. No diff either. Or am I blind.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Should I be ok to play this game with my setup? sorry to ask this but its killing me since everyone else is able to test their rig and i have to wait until thursday.

I have EVGA SC GTX 580
i7-2600 NON K @ 3.4GHz



see my earlier post ... I think you'll be fine ... my sig rig is running okay (see earlier post)


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Nope, on the chat.
The first rep told me their system tools are down, and asked me to call back after a few hours. 
I just said it's ridiculous that I bought the game through origin only only because of the early access, to get this instead, and asked to speak with a supervisor.

I'm on the chat with him now.


Awesome thanks. I'll ask too

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon26

Dam I will not get to play this until Friday night :-(


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Low to Ultra. What is the difference. Seriously. I don't see none.

AA on or off. No diff either. Or am I blind.



I think your card is probably good enough ...

I can see and feel setting changes with my 5970


----------



## YGenHungarian

no ideas about my HD 5850?


----------



## PandaAttack

My single 570 is not doing too well with the beta. Dipping down in to the 30s. Not acceptable. Is microstutter really as bad as people say?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Can anyone help me please? I get "Display Driver has Stopped Responding". My entire computer freezes for about 1 minute and then I have to CTL+ALT+DEL BF3 Beta. I was able to play only one round and now this crap is happening :\\. I'm on Catalyst 11.10 :\\


Are you overclocked? Try reverting back to stock. If stock still does it, are you 100% sure that your cards are good? Have you looped Unigine Heaven for 30 mins or so?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Can anyone help me please? I get "Display Driver has Stopped Responding". My entire computer freezes for about 1 minute and then I have to CTL+ALT+DEL BF3 Beta. I was able to play only one round and now this crap is happening :\\. I'm on Catalyst 11.10 :\\


Have you unistall the previous driver before installing 11.10?

Make sure you have no cap installed?

Lower your GPU overclocks...


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15092680*
> Low to Ultra. What is the difference. Seriously. I don't see none.
> 
> AA on or off. No diff either. Or am I blind.


I've heard all day long that the beta settings are essentially locked, similar to the alpha.

No matter what you set it to, it doesn't change much at all (same thing on my system).


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I've heard all day long that the* beta settings are essentially locked*, similar to the alpha.

No matter what you set it to, it doesn't change much at all (same thing on my system).


Yeah. Guys, try low then ultra. See?

There is no difference. Also, AA is off either way.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *claymanhb*


Anyone get into the caspian border conquest server...I'm really tired of metro.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Internal testers only.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryolite*


caspian wont be a part of the beta.


Okay, so I friended one of the players who operates a fansite and he said EA contacted him...he has no affiliation.


----------



## falcon26

Wait wait the GTX570 doesn't do well and their is micro stuttering! Its BC2 all over again for Nvidia :-(


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Wait wait the GTX570 doesn't do well and their is micro stuttering! Its BC2 all over again for Nvidia :-(


Game requires up to 1.4GB of vram. You got 1.2 right. That could be it...


----------



## mr. biggums

well finally got my key, put the poor customer service lady through hell though.
For whatever reason there system wasn't seeing my moh le in my account.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PandaAttack*


My single 570 is not doing too well with the beta. Dipping down in to the 30s. Not acceptable. Is microstutter really as bad as people say?


did you download the beta drivers from guru35 (helped my 5970 a ton)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=2794


----------



## falcon26

If the game requires 1.4 Vram then 99% of the people that play the game are going to be very very angry :-(


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


well finally got my key, put the poor customer service lady through hell though.
For whatever reason there system wasn't seeing my moh le in my account.


They got the system back up ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## BeepBeep

Has anyone not received their Beta Key for preordering on Origin?

I received my key about 45minutes before the "scheduled" time last night, however a friend of mine I also pre-ordered it for about 5 minutes after I preordered mine (back in august), still has not received his key.

This is some bull****.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


If the game requires 1.4 Vram then 99% of the people that play the game are going to be very very angry :-(


Or will play with lower settings than ultra...


----------



## Ratjack

Should I be ok to play this game with my setup? sorry to ask this but its killing me since everyone else is able to test their rig and i have to wait until thursday.

I have EVGA SC GTX 580
i7-2600 NON K @ 3.4GHz


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


They got the system back up ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


to some extent like i said they couldn't see the game in my account so i would say if it wasn't a lie in the first place its still broken.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Can anyone help me please? I get "Display Driver has Stopped Responding". My entire computer freezes for about 1 minute and then I have to CTL+ALT+DEL BF3 Beta. I was able to play only one round and now this crap is happening :\\. I'm on Catalyst 11.10 :\\


Having the same issue at the moment. Was able to play for a little under an hour earlier, now I'm constantly crashing/locking up 10 seconds into a game. Must be an issue with the beta drivers.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Should I be ok to play this game with my setup? sorry to ask this but its killing me since everyone else is able to test their rig and i have to wait until thursday.

I have EVGA SC GTX 580
i7-2600 NON K @ 3.4GHz


yes you should - may need some setting changes but should be okay...

and wow 3.4... overclock that 2600k


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


yes you should - may need some setting changes but should be okay...

and wow 3.4... overclock that 2600k










its a non K version


----------



## skyn3t

i had play a bit and kinda like it , its beta so I'm going to save for the real deal


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*


Having the same issue at the moment. Was able to play for a little under an hour earlier, now I'm constantly crashing/locking up 10 seconds into a game. Must be an issue with the beta drivers.


I found that I need to drop my gpu core/ram settings once I installed the new drivers... and down set my AA, motion blur off ... etc..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PandaAttack*


My single 570 is not doing too well with the beta. Dipping down in to the 30s. Not acceptable. Is microstutter really as bad as people say?


I'm cruising here bro around 50~70 (910/2020)



all ultra (around 45~50)


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Yeah. Guys, try low then ultra. See?

There is no difference. Also, AA is off either way.


I'm thinking they have tuned the graphics down so people can just evaluate the game and the server issues,without worrying who can run the game. If not they have lied on a few levels.


----------



## Clawbog

My 460 has 768mb vram...

Getting 60++fps on medium.


----------



## kooldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Yeah. Guys, try low then ultra. See?

There is no difference. Also, AA is off either way.


found this website

Low









Medium









High









Ultra


----------



## PandaAttack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


did you download the beta drivers from guru35 (helped my 5970 a ton)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=2794


Did so while waiting for my key to hit the inbox. I've been running on them all day. Mostly high settings with medium AA.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


its a non K version










bummer thought it maybe a typo


----------



## Malcolm233391

I preordered on the 23rd of August and still haven't received an invite to the beta.


----------



## iLLGT3

No embedding.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


to some extent like i said they couldn't see the game in my account so i would say if it wasn't a lie in the first place its still broken.


You got a key right ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Addictedtokaos

wow, i cant believe this... THIS IS BETA that we waited for and bought into! What a joke.

1. they took the only vehicle out.
2. they turned the graphics down.
3. Used the same map.

what a slap in the face to us PC players!

I DONT EVEN CARE TO PLAY IT...


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


I found that I need to drop my gpu core/ram settings once I installed the new drivers... and down set my AA, motion blur off ... etc..


Will try and see if this works, it's frustrating the hell out of me.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Playing the game with i7 950 at stock and an HD 6970. I get around 35 FPS outside and 47 inside. This is with everything at ultra/maxed out. I must say I'm just a tiny bit dissapointed with how the game looks. It looks like MoH but with a BFBC2 look to it. The game is very fun though, but one map will only keep me happy for so long


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Stats will not carry over.

I'm actually kind of starting to like battlelog










No Stats ...OOOOH bummer  but I guess it's all fare... at least we'll know the map hehehe

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


Playing the game with i7 950 at stock and an HD 6970. I get around 35 FPS outside and 47 inside. This is with everything at ultra/maxed out. I must say I'm just a tiny bit dissapointed with how the game looks. It looks like MoH but with a BFBC2 look to it. The game is very fun though, but one map will only keep me happy for so long


Have you downloaded the drivers from guru3d?


----------



## YGenHungarian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*


Will try and see if this works, it's frustrating the hell out of me.


How are you running the game?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


No Stats ...OOOOH bummer  but I guess it's all fare... at least we'll know the map hehehe

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


lolwut?

Anyone want to squad up? 99% of the people I play with don't know how to play or something.


----------



## falcon26

As long as I can play at all HIGH settings and 16xAF and 2-4xAA at 1920x1200 I'll be a happy camper..


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


lolwut?

Anyone want to squad up? 99% of the people I play with don't know how to play or something.


Good luck getting into the same server with someone.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


As long as I can play at all HIGH settings and 16xAF and 2-4xAA at 1920x1200 I'll be a happy camper..



nobody likes a camper


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Good luck getting into the same server with someone.


This ^ even if you get in the same server, if your not in the same squad you wont get in the same squad. Squad selection is random. Me and Hawk got in 1 game that we were in the same squad, but that was it.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


Have you downloaded the drivers from guru3d?


No, what drivers are you talking about?


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


No, what drivers are you talking about?


http://downloads.guru3d.com/


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wirefox*


http://downloads.guru3d.com/


I'm already downloading the drivers, but thanks for the link. BTW how do the drivers help? I already get playable frames, what more?


----------



## Da1Nonly

So will a 570 not be enough for this game cause of Vram limitations??


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


My 460 has 768mb vram...

Getting 60++fps on medium.


Running at your monitors native res of 1650x1050?


----------



## Lune

Diablo 3 time until they release caspian border







got to rank 23 and stopped lol


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


So will a 570 not be enough for this game cause of Vram limitations??


I think that you will be at your VRAM limit with 1920x1200 and the game maxed out.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


I'm already downloading the drivers, but thanks for the link. BTW how do the drivers help? I already get playable frames, what more?


are you running those drivers? for me it made the game from not really playable on a 5970 to competitive ... for my sig rig...

Preview drivers are essentially BETA hotfix drivers. The new Catalyst software suite makes your ATI/AMD Radeon graphics card (that meets minimum/recommended requirements) optimized for Battlefield3. Its changelog follows:

Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing, and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series for single GPU configurations
Enables support for Eyefinity 5x1 display (portrait and landscape) configurations using the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 Series
Vision Engine Control Center: User Interface enhancements have been implemented for the CrossfireX, GPU Overdrive, and Information Center pages.


----------



## Yukss

This is me


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Diablo 3 time until they release caspian border







got to rank 23 and stopped lol


----------



## penguin0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


I'm already downloading the drivers, but thanks for the link. BTW how do the drivers help? I already get playable frames, what more?


The AMD beta drivers drastically increased my frames, I only tested it indoors but even there my frames went from 40 to 60-70+


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*


I think that you will be at your VRAM limit with 1920x1200 and the game maxed out.


Yeah I have a 6950 unlocked right now, but thinking of trading for a 570....what do you think? should I do it?


----------



## smartasien

i'm getting like 50ish topside on metro map. with 470sli. is that normal? this is on ultra btw @1650x1080 res


----------



## Finny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *da1nonly;15093206*
> yeah i have a 6950 unlocked right now, but thinking of trading for a 570....what do you think? Should i do it?


no


----------



## Finny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15093228*
> i'm getting like 50ish topside on metro map. with 470sli. is that normal? this is on ultra btw @1650x1080 res


Probably not. On my stock GTX480s I get from 60-90


----------



## GoldenTiger

Seem to have gotten Ultra working... 2560x1600:

http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5816/bf3metrooutdoor.jpg

Looks good. Performance swings even standing still and hitches then goes to a playable (50-55fps) framerate, then hitches again and goes back down to what the screenshot was, back and forth...







. Really screwy.

For this shot:

i7 2600k @ 4.4
SLI GTX 570 1280mb
256gb SSD
8gb DDR3 2133 C9
Dell 3007WFP-HC 2560x1600 S-IPS monitor


----------



## Yukss




----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finny;15093241*
> Probably not. On my stock GTX480s I get from 60-90


Have you rebooted and then restarted BF3 since changing to Ultra? Mine were locked into Low until I did so... looks and runs like a different game







.


----------



## dakU

Noob supervisor sent me two keys, first one to PM me gets it.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU;15093273*
> Noob supervisor sent me two keys, first one to PM me gets it.


pm sent


----------



## Neroh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly;15093206*
> Yeah I have a 6950 unlocked right now, but thinking of trading for a 570....what do you think? should I do it?


Why on earth would you do that?


----------



## GrandMax

Let me wrap it up:

AMD: No settings have effect except HBAO. SETTINGS ARE LOCKED!
Nvidia: Apparently not. Can anyone confirm...


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15093281*
> pm sent


Hopefully it works. Have fun!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Let me wrap it up:

AMD: No settings have effect except HBAO. SETTINGS ARE LOCKED!
Nvidia: Apparently not. Can anyone confirm...


I don't know about AMD/ATI, but nVidia after rebooting and then restarting the game now is fixed for me for Ultra it seems, as I linked: http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5...trooutdoor.jpg


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Hopefully it works. Have fun!


OMG I DID! If i get one tommorw i will donate it around here.


----------



## BreakDown

what setting should i be able to play it at?

i have to set everything to low and lower the resolution...is it normal for a 4890? i can play bc2 nearly maxed out.


----------



## dakU

Already at 45% after 5 minutes.


----------



## thuynh022

Do good=disconnect and no stats saved
Do bad=no disconnect and stats saved.


----------



## Yukss

Im so sad... No beta key mail yet


----------



## Modus

Ugh...I just want to cancel my pre-order...


----------



## wirefox

looks like Caspian Boarder maybe next... based on this locked EA test server


----------



## Lune

That server have been there for months... and it was full a bunch of times today


----------



## Pendulum

Found my first hacker.
61-12 he was twitchy as hell.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Found my first hacker.
61-12 he was twitchy as hell.


How twitchy? I get called a hacker occasionally in BC2, 180 smoke grenade kills FTW


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YGenHungarian*


How are you running the game?


When it was working it was running fairly well, had everything on high with shadows on medium and no AA and was averaging about 45-50 outside and a little over 60-70 inside.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Ugh...I just want to cancel my pre-order...


That's what im doing now. Going to reorder from a cheaper site. This was crap I never got a code sigh....

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## wirefox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


How twitchy? I get called a hacker occasionally in BC2, 180 smoke grenade kills FTW










I saw what looked like a floor hack ... just head and gun ... dunno game is so buggy at present


----------



## McAlberts

i just got them to give me the code. what a day. took all day but thats alright. its all about who you get in the live chat. Damieon is my hero. and it looks like the DL will take about 25 minutes or so for me.


----------



## Liquidpain

Anyone know how to bind mice keys?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Found my first hacker.
61-12 he was twitchy as hell.


Just because someone did good doesn't mean they were hacking.

I got called a hacker several times today and I couldn't help myself but to laugh in their faces.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


How twitchy? I get called a hacker occasionally in BC2, 180 smoke grenade kills FTW










You would see him snap to people's heads and then he'd get really twitchy [seizure like lol] when he tried to fight the bot. After he got called out a couple times he just left. Headshots from across the map with a machine gun while walking is a little obvious.


----------



## DBEAU

what do you guys think about that Tac Light?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*


I don't know about AMD/ATI, but nVidia after rebooting and then restarting the game now is fixed for me for Ultra it seems, as I linked: http://img196.imageshack.us/img196/5...trooutdoor.jpg


Agreed, just did the same thing here. It works. NEED TO RESTART FOR SETTINGS TO TAKE EFFECT.

Can't play maxed out... because of VRAM...

Anyone managed to force vsync with RP?


----------



## linkin93

You Tube


----------



## t00sl0w

they should give us a grey world map, i feel like i spend more time there than in the subway.


----------



## Yukss

Origin has forsaken me


----------



## VettePilot

I cant even play this game it is so bad. My character wont even move. The frame rate was horrible. No matter what setting it was less than 30fps in single screen or eyefinity. What a let down. They released a seriously buggy beta. I am thinking about canceling my order all together and waiting until well after it is released and has had some patches.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


i just got them to give me the code. what a day. took all day but thats alright. its all about who you get in the live chat. Damieon is my hero. and it looks like the DL will take about 25 minutes or so for me.



My chats just get cancelled and I've been hung up on by 2 chat agents after over an hour of hold time. EA has lost a ton of respect from me and did a disgracefful job handling this beta so far


----------



## snow cakes

nice


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I cant even play this game it is so bad. My character wont even move. The frame rate was horrible. No matter what setting it was less than 30fps in single screen or eyefinity. What a let down. They released a seriously buggy beta. I am thinking about canceling my order all together and waiting until well after it is released and has had some patches.


did you update your drivers?


----------



## thuynh022

Rename this thread to "Crying and Whining about DICE/EA/BF3"? Running nice and smooth for me. Only problem is the random disconnects, but that seems to be getting better.


----------



## bnmbnm

finally i found... for ones having connection problems delete file hosts in c\\win\\sys32\\drivers\\etc


----------



## 0x62 0x70

lol, getting edgy waiting for public beta (despite the problems, I just want to see it for myself)


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I cant even play this game it is so bad. My character wont even move. The frame rate was horrible. No matter what setting it was less than 30fps in single screen or eyefinity. What a let down. They released a seriously buggy beta. I am thinking about canceling my order all together and waiting until well after it is released and has had some patches.


Corrupt DL or drivers, something is wrong. You should be 80+ fps all day long.


----------



## vitality

What's the OCN teamspeak for bf3 again? I don't really want to look through 300 pages to find it :/


----------



## piskooooo

I unlocked a ton of stuff but I can't equip it


----------



## snow cakes

heres the drivers for your 6970s just incase your not sure

http://support.amd.com/us/Pages/AMDC...iewdriver.aspx


----------



## kooldog

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *wirefox*   I saw what looked like a floor hack ... just head and gun ... dunno game is so buggy at present  
you mean this?

  
 You Tube


----------



## SkillzKillz

Meh, not really feeling this game. People spend half their time dead.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


finally i found... for ones having connection problems delete file hosts in c\\win\\sys32\\drivers\\etc


Is that going to stop "Connection timed out"?


----------



## thuynh022

I still hate how the unlocks are separate for defenders and attackers.


----------



## wirefox

AMD GPU GAMERS

I turned my mip map to performance and .. .well .. it's a new game... for me .. .mabye it cuts back on the vram? dunno but smooooooth

unless they updated something!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


what do you guys think about that Tac Light?











Depending on the situation I either think the users are either idiots or just douches.

Idiot - using the tac light in the open.. he might as well have a sign strapped to him that says "SHOOT ME".

Douche- using the tac light to blind people in the narrow hallways.

Just kidding of course.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Meh, not really feeling this game. People spend half their time dead.


It's a really awful map. No place for cover. I've been dominating as Sniper because of it.


----------



## PRloaded

IIRC, the tac-light increases hip fire accuracy.
and its fun to troll with.


----------



## doc2142

I just wish the fix the squad issue. I want to be able to move squads and be on the squad I want.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm so ready for conquest, I hate rush with a passion.
Hopefully the rumors are true and we'll have Caspian Border soon.

No tanks, no APCs, no choppers... no jets







.. it just isn't Battlefield without vehicles!


----------



## doc2142

The gameplay I don't mind, yes there is bugs here and there, overall i am satisfied.

Also if you look guys the game is only 4gb big. They said it need atleast 10gb. The other 6gb can't just be maps, tanks, choppers, and single player. They had to remove high texture for it to be this small.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Meh, not really feeling this game. People spend half their time dead.


Baddies gonna bad.


----------



## thuynh022

Can anyone explain why I keep getting this.


----------



## smartasien

*Can someone with 2 gtx 470 sli tell me their ultra performance @ 1680x1050?*

I wanna compare and make sure I'm getting the most juice outta these cards









My fps top side (start of the map) is 50ish while in the metro station its about 80-1XX.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Can anyone explain why I keep getting this.










Because anti virus programs are FAIL


----------



## Stikes

I can run ULTRA just fine with a few things disbaled (AA and HSBO) at around 50-70 FPS. I can run medium with everything enabled and no difference in quality that I see @ 120


----------



## Pendulum

So... Which should I unlock first? T-UGS for sniper [motion sensor I believe] or slugs for shotgun?

I would try to get as far as I can with Assault but I'm saving the end-game content for the full release.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Because anti virus programs are FAIL


Figured it was just a False positive. I have it set to ignore now.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, and excuse me if this is against the rules or something, but is there a way to download the Beta client? like from a 3rd party site or whatever? I don't feel like waiting for the whole thing to finish downloading on Thrusday morning -___-....


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

anyone know times for when it goes open Thursday yet?


----------



## bnmbnm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Is that going to stop "Connection timed out"?


did not have connection timeout problem yet...

till now i could not play at all only after deleting hosts i can play


----------



## JasonCz

For those that are interested......2 GTX480SCs in SLI can run ULTRA settings 1920x1080 at an average of 60-70fps. I'm impressed how well the SLI drivers work.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Quick question fellas, and excuse me if this is against the rules or something, but is there a way to download the Beta client? like from a 3rd party site or whatever? I don't feel like waiting for the whole thing to finish downloading on Thrusday morning -___-....


Its not against rules because its public domain for screens and video and beta in HOURS. Here is what I used: http://filesmelt.com/dl/BF3Beta_RequiresKey.torrent

If this is against rules I will delete


----------



## j2thearrin

To anyone who whines about this beta and how they cant have conquest or how theyre too many snipers yadda yadda wahh wahh. Grow up. Check this score. Engineer. Only 1 kill was with my launcher... and i killed a sniper with it, so fairs fair.

Btw, i thought the map was gonna suck.
I was wrong.


----------



## DBEAU

I thought we were getting a command rose...


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I thought we were getting a command rose...


It was already announced that comma rose was NOT going to be in beta.


----------



## JasonCz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15094156*
> I thought we were getting a command rose...


I was wondering about that too.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*











To anyone who whines about this beta and how they cant have conquest or how theyre too many snipers yadda yadda wahh wahh. Grow up. Check this score. Engineer. Only 1 kill was with my launcher... and i killed a sniper with it, so fairs fair.

Btw, i thought the map was gonna suck.
I was wrong.


you have pretty much the same cpu and GPU as me except im running 3.4 on my cpu. What kind of performance are you seeing in game?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Its not against rules because its public domain for screens and video and beta in HOURS. Here is what I used: http://filesmelt.com/dl/BF3Beta_RequiresKey.torrent

If this is against rules I will delete


Thanks mate!

Awesome!


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


you have pretty much the same cpu and GPU as me except im running 3.4 on my cpu. What kind of performance are you seeing in game?


Runs AMAZINGLY. No framerate errors. Smooth as silk. Didnt check the FPS cause i was too enamored by every second of it. Put the settings on Ultra and turned a few specific things down. The only thing i had problem with was the screen would flash white a couple times a minute, but i fixed that when i reinstalled the newest drivers. Somehow i previously botched it up.


----------



## hanwinting

anyone have any idea why my BF3 screen ( HUD and MAP ) is cut off. i can't seem to adjust the screen ><. i am running 2560x1600
thanks


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Runs AMAZINGLY. No framerate errors. Smooth as silk. Didnt check the FPS cause i was too enamored by every second of it. Put the settings on Ultra and turned a few specific things down. The only thing i had problem with was the screen would flash white a couple times a minute, but i fixed that when i reinstalled the newest drivers. Somehow i previously botched it up.


are you running at 3.4GHz? Im hoping this game does not cause a bottleneck with the CPU and GPU together...


----------



## Inverse

This is freaking awful. Battlelog is broken~ the system does not work for ****. Servers are breaking, crashing before games are over. Can't join servers with my friend, but can if I follow him alone, so Party Join is broken too.

I don't get how they can launch Beta with so few servers. There are more servers for BF2 right now. They made this once Closed Beta into an Open Beta, and now~ with less than a day now until Open Beta starts we can't get into a game even in Early Access.

On the 29th, you might as well not even try to connect. You'll get into a game, just to be punted off of it before it's over and it filling up instantly.

I expected bugs. I expected driver issues, but I didn't expect the monsoon of issues this game has right now. It's nowhere near ready for release in this state. This is a vehicle-free map~ and it's just loaded with issues plaguing controls, the user interface, movement of the map and physics.

If I hold Left ALT, I can crouch with it and strafe right and move forward, but not back and to the left.

I reported it on the forum, it's on the third page within seconds. You think they're going to read it? I have no faith in these guys. Apparently a ton of these issues were in the Alpha, AND THEY'RE STILL THERE.

So how am to assume they give a crud now? When there are more people than anything reporting problems. How are they really going to give a damn? On top of this, this is a stripped down version of the game with no SLI support or heavy textures. When the full game comes out, it's going to have a million other issues. Guaranteed.

So this isn't even Beta, in the condition it's in~ it's in a Pre-Alpha state, because Alpha was more stable than this.

You have three layers of problems: The Game, Origin and Battlelog~ and they all play the same song. An orchestra of issues that we can't even begin to steadily report on. Add to this actual gameplay feedback having to be heard?

Yeah right~ they borked up squads SO bad in this game... did ANYONE in Alpha tell them it sucked? Squads are WORTHLESS in this game. I don't even know where they're all at on the map. Does it matter? NO~ it doesn't. Not one bit.

How did they make a Battlefield element WORSE in a series sequel like BF3, WORSE than it was in Bad Company 2? How could they do that? I don't freaking get it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


you have pretty much the same cpu and GPU as me except im running 3.4 on my cpu. What kind of performance are you seeing in game?


It doesn't matter, effects are locked into the LOW setting. The graphics options don't change anything. You can't even enable/disable V-sync. You can check or uncheck it, but it has no effect.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Anyone else getting BSOD and game freezes with ATI CCC 11.10? The game works and I can play fine with ATI CCC 11.8 but I get crazy artifacts. I get like grey and black blinking lights all over and ocassionally see grided blinking colors on tessellated textures. Anyone else experiencing issues with ATI 11.10?


----------



## McAlberts

first game of the beta









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...1/1/197668393/


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


This is freaking awful. Battlelog is broken~ the system does not work for ****. Servers are breaking, crashing before games are over. Can't join servers with my friend, but can if I follow him alone, so Party Join is broken too.

I don't get how they can launch Beta with so few servers. There are more servers for BF2 right now. They made this once Closed Beta into an Open Beta, and now~ with less than a day now until Open Beta starts we can't get into a game even in Early Access.

On the 29th, you might as well not even try to connect. You'll get into a game, just to be punted off of it before it's over and it filling up instantly.

I expected bugs. I expected driver issues, but I didn't expect the monsoon of issues this game has right now. It's nowhere near ready for release in this state. This is a vehicle-free map~ and it's just loaded with issues plaguing controls, the user interface, movement of the map and physics.

If I hold Left ALT, I can crouch with it and strafe right and move forward, but not back and to the left.

I reported it on the forum, it's on the third page within seconds. You think they're going to read it? I have no faith in these guys. Apparently a ton of these issues were in the Alpha, AND THEY'RE STILL THERE.

So how am to assume they give a crud now? When there are more people than anything reporting problems. How are they really going to give a damn? On top of this, this is a stripped down version of the game with no SLI support or heavy textures. When the full game comes out, it's going to have a million other issues. Guaranteed.

So this isn't even Beta, in the condition it's in~ it's in a Pre-Alpha state, because Alpha was more stable than this.

You have three layers of problems: The Game, Origin and Battlelog~ and they all play the same song. An orchestra of issues that we can't even begin to steadily report on. Add to this actual gameplay feedback having to be heard?

Yeah right~ they borked up squads SO bad in this game... did ANYONE in Alpha tell them it sucked? Squads are WORTHLESS in this game. I don't even know where they're all at on the map. Does it matter? NO~ it doesn't. Not one bit.

How did they make a Battlefield element WORSE in a series sequel like BF3, WORSE than it was in Bad Company 2? How could they do that? I don't freaking get it.

It doesn't matter, effects are locked into the LOW setting. The graphics options don't change anything. You can't even enable/disable V-sync. You can check or uncheck it, but it has no effect.


Got to agree with that,this plays worse than the alpha.

errr,vsync does work and so do most of the graphical settings(except the ULTRA does not work properly,cba to find the tweet from repi)


----------



## thuynh022

Disconnects are driving me insane! Went 20-2 and unlocked a bunch of crap, but now I don't get anything =[


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


How did they make a Battlefield element WORSE in a series sequel like BF3, WORSE than it was in Bad Company 2? How could they do that? I don't freaking get it.
.


I'm sensing mad. Serioulsy. It's a beta. Yes servers are having issues but there's no lack of them 100+ AUS servers and not even all are full. Yes there's bugs. You are getting to play a product that hasn't been released.

Do I like the clipping errors or the crouching bug? No. But it's a beta that allows me to test the game and get my skills up BEFORE the actual release. I love it (for a beta).

I don't like orgin but that's just me. But overall. Sssh. Some of us enjoy being able to do this.


----------



## james8

nvidia users please upgrade to Forceware 285.38


----------



## Prox

Is anyone else extremely disappointed with the implementation of BF3?

Battlelog is the first thing that I hate and I know I'm not alone here. It is unwanted and unnecessary. What happened to installing a game and running it and playing it? This doesn't even feel like Battlefield 3 when you have to launch it from a browser. That may sound nit picky but it takes away from the entire experience for me.

The second thing I hate is that you have to start the game in an unmaximized window and then maximize it? Whose idea was that? I know it's not a bug because the launcher says "Tip: press alt+enter to maximize!" or something along those lines.

Another thing is that you cannot change your settings without spawning. Why? That's the _only_ time I ever changed settings is when I'm dead and no longer in danger.

The final thing (for now) is the fact they seem to have completely ditched squad based gameplay. No more 6 player squads, which sucks but is tolerable. The thing that is intolerable is the fact that I cannot form, and join specific squads. When I want to play with friends I have to just hope that I end up in the same squad or tough luck.

I seriously hope most of this will be cleared up by launch, because this is ruining what should have been a golden experience.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *inverse*


it doesn't matter, effects are locked into the low setting. The graphics options don't change anything. You can't even enable/disable v-sync. You can check or uncheck it, but it has no effect.



no


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


The second thing I hate is that you have to start the game in an unmaximized window and then maximize it? Whose idea was that? I know it's not a bug because the launcher says "Tip: press alt+enter to maximize!" or something along those lines.


There is a setting that starts the game in fullscreen. It's in the video options, turn it on and then select "apply fullscreen resolution" or something like that.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone running this on a Core 2 Duo? Hows your performance? haha


----------



## calavera

Does anyone know if we'll actually get to see the list of squads when it releases next month? I would like to be able to pick a squad, not automatically be assigned to one especially if I'm playing with my friends.

Also was there a voice option in the game? I can't remember but I've never heard of anyone (besides my friends on same battlelog voice channel) speak in the beta.

I wish there was toggle for running. My finger hurts.









The whole award animation that cannot be skipped is getting annoying. I wish there was a way to turn that off too. I would like to be able to set up my load out during the load screens but I guess that will never happen.

I would like to be able to leave a game when I'm dead. Why do I have to wait to spawn in order to gain access to the menus?


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Anyone running this on a Core 2 Duo? Hows your performance? haha


slidehsow


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zh1nt0*

Yes. If you level up to a certain level, you will be able to unlock other faction weapons.


----------



## txzar

Seems to play better than I thought it would on my 5870. Just wish I could bind mouse buttons.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


There is a setting that starts the game in fullscreen. It's in the video options, turn it on and then select "apply fullscreen resolution" or something like that.











Well that's a problem solved if it actually works. I'll try it later. Thanks for that.

But I can't help but ask, _*why is something like that not on by default?*_


----------



## //MPower

So the random games closing is the server just dying I guess..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


slidehsow


Have you actually ran it with a c2d or are you just saying its going to be a slide show?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Well that's a problem solved if it actually works. I'll try it later. Thanks for that.

But I can't help but ask, _*why is something like that not on by default?*_


Works for me!

Probably so you can do/look at things in battlelog.


----------



## crucifix85

well atleast i know which map not to play...cant see a damn thing on that map.


----------



## remer

Its a beta.... If everything worked they would have a release candidate or final release... Everyone needs to chill out and report the bugs to EA so they can fix them...


----------



## doomlord52

AW YEA WON THE ROUND - connection to server lost.

FUIUUUUUUUU they need to fix this.


----------



## enri95

What I am hearing right now are worse than the alpha. Was alpha working better? I played alpha and never had any problems with it, actually never experienced any bugs(i only played 2 days though). I get to test this on the 29th


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


AW YEA WON THE ROUND - connection to server lost.

FUIUUUUUUUU they need to fix this.


I know how you feel. Atleast I'm getting disconnected after I get killed by some bush camper 15 times in a row now.


----------



## c0ld

So should I turn off ambient occlusion? Do you really notice it?


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


What I am hearing right now are worse than the alpha. Was alpha working better? I played alpha and never had any problems with it, actually never experienced any bugs(i only played 2 days though). I get to test this on the 29th


29th seems so far away.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


So should I turn off ambient occlusion? Do you really notice it?


I turned it off, didn't really notice a difference at all.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


I turned it off, didn't really notice a difference at all.


How much FPS did you gain with it?

I have everything on High and Textures on Ultra.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Have you actually ran it with a c2d or are you just saying its going to be a slide show?


youll be fine at medium ish


----------



## GrandMax

Having a great time on high. Never below 60 with 2xAA at 1080p. Vram is borderline though and I get so microtuttering outside.

It is s my best and most epic multiplayer moment since a few years (back to COD4). Works like a charm apart from the tearing and the black lines.

Gorgeous graphics are gorgeous. Battlelog works fine here.


----------



## hanwinting

anyone have any idea why my BF3 screen ( HUD and MAP ) is cut off. i can't seem to adjust the screen ><. i am running 2560x1600
thanks


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Come on guys, please, is anyone having BSOD or driver crashing with the new ATI CCC 11.10 or getting crazy artifacts with CCC 11.8?


----------



## tyuo9980

graphic settings dont seem to apply until you restart the game.

my 460 stays strong at ultra settings cept for shadows and effects at medium, no aa, no motion blur, and no ao. getting around 55 fps avg. 40fps min. game looks very very nice and feels very smooth.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Come on guys, please, is anyone having BSOD or driver crashing with the new ATI CCC 11.10 or getting crazy artifacts with CCC 11.8?


I get black lines (scoping) but it has not crashed a single time. Did you uninstall before installing 11.10. Don't put any caps.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


How much FPS did you gain with it?

I have everything on High and Textures on Ultra.


I'm not really sure. I turned it off after I updated to the beta drivers.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mako0312*


29th seems so far away.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I ain't too excited for it, i don't like rush that much.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Come on guys, please, is anyone having BSOD or driver crashing with the new ATI CCC 11.10 or getting crazy artifacts with CCC 11.8?


I'm not getting any driver crashes or BSOD's with 11.10. Did you uninstall 11.8 before you went to 11.10? Some people are saying that they had to turn down their overclocks with the new drivers.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


I'm not getting any driver crashes or BSOD's with 11.10. Did you uninstall 11.8 before you went to 11.10? Some people are saying that they had to turn down their overclocks with the new drivers.


No crashes or BSODs here either. Just some weird flickering/black lines. Mostly while outside.

EDIT - Sorry, but I couldn't help but to sig your previous post







.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*


graphic settings dont seem to apply until you restart the game.

my 460 stays strong at ultra settings cept for shadows and effects at medium, no aa, no motion blur, and no ao. getting around 55 fps avg. 40fps min. game looks very very nice and feels very smooth.


o, wow, good news for be I suppose.


----------



## Yukss

Im gonna sleep now, no beta key.. Sad


----------



## Pendulum

Note: Do NOT use shotgun if you want to have higher accuracy on your record.
I've used it for about 20 minutes, gotten 40 kills and it dropped my accuracy from 23% to 19 with me barely missing.

Also, just got a 3 in 1 shot with Flechette rounds, 2nd shot wiped their squad.


----------



## coolman30

You Tube


----------



## MrHarris

Anyone having problems with the matchmaking? Mine just says matchmaking and nothing ever happens. I've tried many many times, still nothing. Anyone?


----------



## piskooooo

How to break the game on Defense:

Pick Recon
Lose first part of the map
Place portable spawn thing somewhere hidden
Have fun farming Knife kills and Headshots


----------



## Tech-Boy

Getting like 100+fps Ultra 2048x1152 with my 6950's. I am getting some horizontal lines though, almost like artifacts, usually when i look into a scope or something like that. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Kreeker

I keep getting disconnected from a server just as the match ends, and none of my stats updated.


----------



## sLowEnd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Getting like 100+fps Ultra 2048x1152 with my 6950's. I am getting some horizontal lines though, almost like artifacts, usually when i look into a scope or something like that. Anyone else have this problem?


Try turning on Vsync
You might be experiencing tearing.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrHarris*


Anyone having problems with the matchmaking? Mine just says matchmaking and nothing ever happens. I've tried many many times, still nothing. Anyone?


Do you have latest drivers installed. Mine did this even after i had new drivers, it still detected old drivers, somhow. It gave me a error message about drivers, and just searched like that.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolman30*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO2hrjKeMY0


Now THAT is what im talkin about


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolman30*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iO2hrjKeMY0


wait, how?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Getting like 100+fps Ultra 2048x1152 with my 6950's. I am getting some horizontal lines though, almost like artifacts, usually when i look into a scope or something like that. Anyone else have this problem?


I was experiencing something like artifacting, it was kind of like light flashes, and lines but not all the time. the graphics seemed kinda dull to me. I guess i need to play with the settings.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Try turning on Vsync
You might be experiencing tearing.


Yeah first thing I did. Didn't seem to help at all. Kind of weird. I'll give it another go


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Getting like 100+fps Ultra 2048x1152 with my 6950's. I am getting some horizontal lines though, almost like artifacts, usually when i look into a scope or something like that. Anyone else have this problem?


What drivers are you using?


----------



## dteg

i've spent the ENTIRE day downloading and am currently downloading at 0.3kb/s anyone wanna switch places lmao..


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Try turning on Vsync
You might be experiencing tearing.


Vsync doesn't work, it's broken.


----------



## theturbofd

Anybody elses headshot not working? No matter what weapon I have headshot isnt working only once in a blue. Especially with sniper I keep aiming at the head and it hits them but they don't die and if they do it's a regular kill.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Anybody elses headshot not working? No matter what weapon I have headshot isnt working only once in a blue. Especially with sniper I keep aiming at the head and it hits them but they don't die and if they do it's a regular kill.


Working fine here. Just as well as BC2, almost 40% of the time I get headshots.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Anybody elses headshot not working? No matter what weapon I have headshot isnt working only once in a blue. Especially with sniper I keep aiming at the head and it hits them but they don't die and if they do it's a regular kill.


Headshots work perfectly fine for me. Maybe its your ping or effects of bullet drop?


----------



## bnmbnm

game requirements was overrated, i play with single 6850 (sig),
1920x1080 all ultra other setting highest i get 20-25 fps outside 25-30 inside

there are 2 anti alias option - one regular aa, one post process aa, when i turn regular aa off i get 30-35 fps out side 35-40 inside its good enough to play and its still looks anti aliased cause the post process aa still on.

so i'm sure when ill get second 6850 it will run above 50 fps all ultra highest


----------



## VettePilot

I do not see how you are getting that much FPS. I have not seen better than 40 during play at 1920x1080 and under 25 in eyefinity. No matter what graphics setting I use it doesnt change anything either. The game is really really buggy and lagged out. Worse than COD right now. I was firing into a guy first and had 10 rounds atleast into him then he killed me by some miracle. This has happened too many times. It is just not fun to play.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Getting like 100+fps Ultra 2048x1152 with my 6950's. I am getting some horizontal lines though, almost like artifacts, usually when i look into a scope or something like that. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DBEAU

Is anyone else going to miss the "clank" of a headshot from BC2?


----------



## bnmbnm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I do not see how you are getting that much FPS. I have not seen better than 40 during play at 1920x1080 and under 25 in eyefinity. No matter what graphics setting I use it doesnt change anything either. The game is really really buggy and lagged out. Worse than COD right now. I was firing into a guy first and had 10 rounds atleast into him then he killed me by some miracle. This has happened too many times. It is just not fun to play.


graphics change only after game restart and maybe you should update to latest drivers/caps


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I do not see how you are getting that much FPS. I have not seen better than 40 during play at 1920x1080 and under 25 in eyefinity. No matter what graphics setting I use it doesnt change anything either. The game is really really buggy and lagged out. Worse than COD right now. I was firing into a guy first and had 10 rounds atleast into him then he killed me by some miracle. This has happened too many times. It is just not fun to play.


I did a clean install of the preview BF3 drivers from AMD. But yeah it surprised me too. I don't really understand it. It does dip into the 75's during some explosions near trees and grass, etc. I do have HBAO off because it cause the graphics to go all dark sometimes. So that could be part of it. Everything else default ultra settings.

^^ Above thanks for the tip about the vsync being broken that is probably my problem there.


----------



## DBEAU

Oh, and whats this ESN Sonar running in my task bar? Is that required for voice chat?


----------



## theturbofd

i need to record this the headshots are pissing me of lol


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*


Vsync doesn't work, it's broken.


Yeah enable through the nvidia control panel. it works.

I dont know if this has been comment it on.. but when i look at my vram when playing the game it goes from 844 then slowly goes up to 1430 out of no where. Playing for about 1 hour. Is this like a memory leak?

Running ultra @ 1080p


----------



## Higgins

I don't understand all the battlelog hate. Its still in beta, just like the actual game, and when it is completed I think its going to be a great feature. Maybe I'm just not afraid of change.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes game has a mem leak. It gets slower as you play longer.


----------



## Vorgier

So now I kind of landed in a place of using Rifles with ACOG scopes.

Yeah...


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Anyone here is running with a 6870 ? Im wondering how is it running and can anyone make a little review about the beta ?


----------



## Pendulum

I'm trying to figure out why people are trying so hard to keep a high KDR and rank up as fast as they can.








Everything is being wiped and they're going to grow bored of the game before it's even launched.


----------



## pengs

So are we going to get the Caspian Border map in the beta or is it just the Metro?


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I'm trying to figure out why people are trying so hard to keep a high KDR and rank up as fast as they can.








Everything is being wiped and they're going to grow bored of the game before it's even launched.


True , is there 64 slots servers ?


----------



## a11an

Good morning. It's 07:21 AM and 28.09.2011. Still no key. LOL.


----------



## labbu63

gets my gpu up to over 950mb used at 1440x900


----------



## rulzo

i dont really like the whole sniper scope glare thing. i mean they stand out like a sore thumb unless your behind a rock.. its a good idea but once they pop up with that glare ur no longer very stealthy imo because its like a flare saying "HERE i am come get me!" maybe the upgrades for sniper will tone the glare down i dunno but right now its kinda silly.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15095154*
> I don't understand all the battlelog hate. Its still in beta, just like the actual game, and when it is completed I think its going to be a great feature. Maybe I'm just not afraid of change.


I personally don't mind it but I'd rather have an game menu lol


----------



## thuynh022

I'm actually starting to like battlelog.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15095236*
> I personally don't mind it but I'd rather have an game menu lol


yeah same here i dont mind it but i would rather have them keep it optional


----------



## mjpd1983

Why am i hearing that people rank up so fast? is this just a beta feature, I think Lune posted a while back he hit 23 already. If the ranks go up as fast as bad co 2 im going to be so disappointed.


----------



## rulzo

there is a whole thread on battlog where 13 threads of people are saying /signed to removing battelog because they think thats how you are going to launch the game etc etc. people can be so dumb


----------



## The Nightwatchman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.Ronaldo7;15095181*
> True , is there 64 slots servers ?


only for EA testing right now


----------



## consume

If you are getting low frames, turn off antialiasing. It's a killer. Just use FXAA (antialiasing post). It doesn't really make sense to use both at the same time. I now average ~60 fps outside. It's insane.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulzo;15095232*
> i dont really like the whole sniper scope glare thing. i mean they stand out like a sore thumb unless your behind a rock.. its a good idea but once they pop up with that glare ur no longer very stealthy imo because its like a flare saying "HERE i am come get me!" maybe the upgrades for sniper will tone the glare down i dunno but right now its kinda silly.


I really like it. I try to use it to my advantage. If i get in the right position I get people to give away their positions and thus use it to my advantage.

Let me draw out a simple scenario

Guy with Assault riffle in behind bushes camping he see's the glint of a scope far away, he shoots it in hopes of hitting the sniper, but in doing so he gives away his position behind the bushes and boom headshot for sniper.

So I mean it works both ways. And I have had the above happen many times today.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


gets my gpu up to over 950mb used at 1440x900










I've seen mine cards up to 1500mb at 2560x1600 I wonder if it's why I've crashed a couple of times, thinking I might need more memory to run this resolution.


----------



## Tech-Boy

The Caspian border gameplay video is now private







Anyone download it?...


----------



## c0ld

what levels are you guys I m at 15


----------



## pengs

How about turning motion blur off. Does that yield anything?


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


How about turning motion blur off. Does that yield anything?


Didn't try, I like motion blur in games


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


what levels are you guys I m at 15










13. I've been messing around with guns and trolling kids too much though. 
I came across Mr. Serious and just kept teamkilling him and watched him rage for 30 minutes.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Didn't try, I like motion blur in games










I don't mind it if it's light.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


The Caspian border gameplay video is now private







Anyone download it?...


I downloaded it at 1080

I never upload jack tho so where to my friend


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *a11an*


Good morning. It's 07:21 AM and 28.09.2011. Still no key. LOL.


Go contact wa support. They have been giving them out.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I've seen mine cards up to 1500mb at 2560x1600 I wonder if it's why I've crashed a couple of times, thinking I might need more memory to run this resolution.


I think it might be mem leak causing that. Sounds like way to much memmory for that res

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


13. I've been messing around with guns and trolling kids too much though. 
I came across Mr. Serious and just kept teamkilling him and watched him rage for 30 minutes.










Haha anyone using the engineer? I haven't bothered using it since there no vehicles.


----------



## The Nightwatchman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


what levels are you guys I m at 15










how many times can you guys play the same map repeatedly?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Nightwatchman*


how many times can you guys play the same map repeatedly?










Unlocking guns and upgrades makes it fun









If not I would got bored most likely.


----------



## Fallendreams

Maybe dice made the exp requirement low for the beta so people could level fast and play with all the unlocks.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Haha anyone using the engineer? I haven't bothered using it since there no vehicles.


I use it a little bit... mostly to troll that guy earlier. Nothing more rage inducing than having a teammate blow you up with a RPG.

Since there are no vehicles it's nearly worthless aside from the noobtube or if you prefer carbines/SMGs.

Right now I'm just running around with the shotgun trying to get slugs. Red dot / holographic / etc with slugs is going to be great.

If they're good enough I'll throw an acog on it!








Shotgun sniping with iron sights was bad enough, but this is just going to be hilarious.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

So I keep on getting kicked from a server (maybe once every 1.5 hours) for lost connection to the server error. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Yukss

what a joke this "earlu beta access".... i have not received mine yet


----------



## TriviumKM

I'm enjoying the beta so far, but this game is farrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from ready for release. At this point i honestly wouldn't be upset if they pushed the release date another month, it needs the extra time.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I use it a little bit... mostly to troll that guy earlier. Nothing more rage inducing than having a teammate blow you up with a RPG.

Since there are no vehicles it's nearly worthless aside from the noobtube or if you prefer carbines/SMGs.

Right now I'm just running around with the shotgun trying to get slugs. Red dot / holographic / etc with slugs is going to be great.

If they're good enough I'll throw an acog on it!








Shotgun sniping with iron sights was bad enough, but this is just going to be hilarious.


Yeah suddenly the server I was playing on turned FF on it was a mess everyone killing each other lol.

I am loving the SV98 almost always 1 shot kill.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just checked my email and no key either. Luckily i got my brothers and found an extra for him on another forum.

I had my best score with engy, won the entire game when 28-10 armed the last charge it was epic







. Rockets are very good for keeping snipers busy and clearing tunnels or spots that are hard to get to where someone is camping.


----------



## gotasavage2

uhh I'm seriously getting pissed... i keep getting disconnected/timed out of servers and none of my stats carry through. Been like a rank 4 for half the day because of this.


----------



## Yukss

i remember the beta of bc2, everything was so nice, servers full but solid once you get into one, and it looked similar to the final game...


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Just updated my vbios on my G73, ran the game on ultra (mobility HD5870 1GB) at roughly 25-30fps, If played on high it run better @ 45-50fps , which is good enough for me while I build a better system







!!

Btw, no server kicks but i'ts still a pain in the ass to get into a server to begin with, and there're too many underground glitches (like you get stucked) it's kinda annoying but then again, this is what beta is about







cheers!


----------



## thuynh022

I hope they fix that matchmaking soon. If it's this bad now, imagine thursday!

Man I've joined 3 games now, where as soon as I get in, the game is over.


----------



## Hawk777th

Whats so weird is that the Alpha was stable as a rock. No falling through map no kicks no oddities just stuff missing. I wonder how old this build is.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Whats so weird is that the Alpha was stable as a rock. No falling through map no kicks no oddities just stuff missing. I wonder how old this build is.


Are you serious? alpha game was crashing to desktop for like 75% of the people (specially nvidia users)


----------



## T3beatz

I see this thread is finally starting to die down...

Well, somehow I just ran up on a beta key, (friend of mine didn't want it, no time to play right now, so he traded me a dirt 3 code, it was one I had laying around).

My first impressions are, OK... I tried the game with the drivers I had installed (11.8) the game ran kinda glitchy, I was getting around 55-60+ fps out side and 80fps in the tunnel... every thing Ultra, no motion blur, 4xAA... Graphics and smoothness was not better than BC2. installed the new driver 11.10 and things ran a little better, but still glitchy, turned off MSI OSD server and the glitches went away (for the most part, still some every once and a while). Even with the FPS at 60+ the game does not seem as smooth as BF-BC2 @ 60fps, don't know why this is??

Over all the game play is cool, it's pretty much the same as the others, but the sounds are better, I'm still having a little fun playing, it's something new.

The Battlelog browser is Ok, I don't like having to ALT+Enter all the time to maximize, It's not bad, but can be better. Other than that, it works just fine, servers are easy to find and all information is easily accessible.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes it CTD once in awhile. But there was none of this other stuff.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


i remember the beta of bc2, everything was so nice, servers full but solid once you get into one, and it looked similar to the final game...


Yeah but there was issues with the BC2 beta when it first came out, BF3 is a little more ahead of it's time they are trying a lot of new ideas out like BF2 when it first came out and we all know it took them awhile to fix all the bugs in that game plus they left quite a few things out of BF2 like laser guided bombs ect. because computers couldn't handle it at the time.


----------



## Blackops_2

Yeah the alpha was much more stable. I started off fine, then the last couple of rounds i've played, i started falling through the ground, getting shot through rocks etc. Last couple of matches have been with horrible teams though, and it ruins the game. We somehow managed to get into the metro and then the entire team rushed right tunnel. My squad and I went left. Next thing you know your down to 50 tickets left with out even arming the charge. The first rounds i started off playing today were epic. Good team work proper teammates


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


I'm sensing mad. Serioulsy. It's a beta. Yes servers are having issues but there's no lack of them 100+ AUS servers and not even all are full. Yes there's bugs. You are getting to play a product that hasn't been released.

Do I like the clipping errors or the crouching bug? No. But it's a beta that allows me to test the game and get my skills up BEFORE the actual release. I love it (for a beta).

I don't like orgin but that's just me. But overall. Sssh. Some of us enjoy being able to do this.


The context of that last post was on Squads. Beta is not going to fix the fact that you cannot create squads in this game.

Not once did I mention clipping or crouch bugs. Those make freaking sense. They're going to be fixed. I'm not talking about any of that, but you didn't read my post so how the heck would you know.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/ea-announ...-3-tournament/

Dice is hosting a console only tournament with 1.6 million $ worth of prizes??? Why no PC?? Has to be a boring tournament to watch lol.


----------



## lightsout

Can someone give me a link that says the exact object of the game mode/s. Someone was just talking about tickets. I'm a little lost. Also how do you pick up ammo lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PRloaded

In rush you are supposed to detonate the MCOM stations at every segment of the map.
Attackers get 100 tickets per each segment and lose if they run out.
You lose a ticket per life lost.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/ea-announ...-3-tournament/

Dice is hosting a console only tournament with 1.6 million $ worth of prizes??? Why no PC?? Has to be a boring tournament to watch lol.


would be alot of fail-aiming going on...

Console Torny because COD did it... that is all...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Can someone give me a link that says the exact object of the game mode/s. Someone was just talking about tickets. I'm a little lost. Also how do you pick up ammo lol.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Attackers have "tickets" Number of total respawns the team gets. If you don't destroy the MCOM stations before you've run out of tickets you lose. Destroying the MCOM stations refreshes the total number of tickets for the attackers back to 100. Defenders meanwhile have infinite respawns.

As for picking up ammo just throw out an ammo box or stand by one and watch your ammo it will regenerate or rise.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


would be alot of fail-aiming going on...

Console Torny because COD did it... that is all...


Hell did you see the gamestop feed? It was awful lol.


----------



## Kreeker

For anyone having trouble with never ending quick match queues or disconnects at the end of matches, make sure you give origin and bf3 full access via your firewall.


----------



## Finny

Please tell me they are not going to use this GOD AWFUL PISS POOR excuse for a server browser in the real game...


----------



## Hawk777th

There are two maps in the Beta File. Metro and 007, we can only hope.


----------



## Pendulum

So I unlocked slugs for my shotgun and I have to say they are impressive.

They have been balanced from BFBC2, they are not 100% accurate at any range and they do not always 1 hit at mid-range to long range.

Regardless, slugs are still powerful and cause plenty of rage.









Edit: I now have night vision on my shotgun. lolwut?
Good sign that there will be night maps!!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


So I unlocked slugs for my shotgun and I have to say they are impressive.

They have been balanced from BFBC2, they are not 100% accurate at any range and they do not always 1 hit at mid-range to long range.

Regardless, slugs are still powerful and cause plenty of rage.










I find Buckshot to be one of the best, which is weird since it's the first thing you get. But it's damn effective compared to what it was in BC2.

I just LOVE that we get CROSSHAIRS with the shotgun instead of the horrid circle reticule. Very happy with that.


----------



## Hawk777th

Here is the Caspian Border footage, that was taken down.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9LV75VRZ


----------



## dafour

Can you still play the beta if you pre order the game today? thx


----------



## Hawk777th

You can play it when it becomes open you wont get Early Access.


----------



## Blackops_2

I saw they had two testing servers for caspian. Hopefully they open it later. IMHO i think this game could go on hold for another month. It think they've still got some kinks to work out.


----------



## Bloodbath

Anybody else having issues with the Nvidia Beta drivers for BF3? Im getting a bit of stuttering not a great deal but enough to annoy me.Even on BC2 that used to run butter smooth now a little choppy.


----------



## Kreeker

Can you choose a new soldier name yet?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Can you choose a new soldier name yet?


Think they said awhile ago that it'd be tied to your Origin account. They're pretty happy with how it's set up. Makes it easier on them~ doubt they'll give a crap for the time being. :<


----------



## Blackops_2

There was a screenshot of a players battlelog showing him with 3 different soldiers so you should be able too.


----------



## kujon

tactical flashlight ftw


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Hell did you see the gamestop feed? It was awful lol.


sure did, especially the part where he gave up and moved on...


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Yeah the alpha was much more stable. I started off fine, then the last couple of rounds i've played, i started falling through the ground, getting shot through rocks etc.


I've been getting shot through multiple walls by SMGs while my Sniper can't even shoot through one, it's super buggy.


----------



## T3beatz

got the game running smooth, but now every time I ALT-Enter to maximize it crashes and I have to rejoin the server! lol Looks like I'm done for the night, I have to go to St. Petersburg FL, tomorrow for a day.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I find Buckshot to be one of the best, which is weird since it's the first thing you get. But it's damn effective compared to what it was in BC2.

I just LOVE that we get CROSSHAIRS with the shotgun instead of the horrid circle reticule. Very happy with that.


Indeed, the new crosshairs are a nice step up from the giant circle.

I love buckshot for the really tight rooms and hallways, there's no escaping it. 
I use Flechette or slugs for the first part of the map since they have a little bit more range.

I seriously cannot wait for release so I can get the MASS system for my assault rifle, I HATED only having 1 shot before reloading with the shotgun attachment in BFBC2, now I think we should have about 5 rounds. 
It's like a dream come true.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Hope we get to play caspian border, would be sweet!!!


----------



## T3beatz

I think Caspian is going to happen... why not? it's there they are testing it... To bad if it starts tomorrow I'm going to miss it. They need to open up some more servers anywayz, during peak hours they are packed! The best time to get on is now, when people are either sleep, (here in the U.S.)


----------



## mylilpony

Highly doubt they are going to push back the game release...the purpose of it coming out at that time is to take away sales from Modern Warfare 3. What happens if they release it after? Huge hit in sales. They need to release it and have glowing reviews to steal sales from MW3. It'll be interesting to see what happens


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

They can push the game another week to polish anything else...

Let's see what zh1nt0 is having for us tomorrow as a "big surprise" for us the PC players, suspect is caspian border servers opening







!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15096250*
> They can push the game another week to polish anything else...
> 
> Let's see what zh1nt0 is having for us tomorrow as a "big surprise" for us the PC players, suspect is caspian border servers opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Doubt it.

He said pc _FORUM_ community.


----------



## Inverse

I love Caspian~ seriously. Knowing people are playing that while we're stuck with vehicleless Metro makes me sad.

When release comes out, I'm BLACKLISTING Metro forever. Might never do rush again honestly.


----------



## SafeKlok

Good god. *Finally* got my damn key.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15096460*
> Good god. *Finally* got my damn key.


And I think they just took Battlelog down. :/

Also, has anyone managed to find a fix for the "Your connection to the server has timed out." problem? I've now unlocked the M249 a bajillion times, the laser sight for the RPK a bajillion and a half times, and the defibrillator no less than eight bajillion times.


----------



## jeromeface

If you look in the battle log server browser there is an EA server hosting 64 player caspian, its just password protected. Also, if you check out were the beta is installed theres a map in a folder called 007 (bond, james bond lol) in addition to metro. The folder is 500 meg in size. So its totally possible we'll be playing Caspian Border in the beta...


----------



## Celeras

Has anybody else noticed that Ultra settings aren't Ultra? Most of them don't seem to be implemented. I think shadows are working, but textures/etc arent. And it's really hard to test cos you have to reload the game for settings to take effect x.x;


----------



## Mako0312

If I pre-order now do you think I will get a key?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15096494*
> If I pre-order now do you think I will get a key?


No.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

you need MoH for the beta







luckily I have it







so I get to play


----------



## RaCeR123

The second that I have some time to play BF3.... It is down for updates... Awesome.


----------



## sarge88

this game is pretty sweet. has some flaws like not being able to join a particular squad and ridicules recoil. but beyond that its pretty sweet.
I also have a spare beta key for the first person who manages to find the missing character- good luck:
2ACC-MX3Q-SMFP-8_XV-RNYN


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15096507*
> you need MoH for the beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckily I have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I get to play


Ah ok I thought MoH was for the PS3.


----------



## Lune

Guys I just played conquest caspian border the server was full and the jets have the craziest response time ever... like 10 times better than BF2 jets. Some guy leaked the password so I recorded like 10 min footage 1080p

The map air space is 3 or 4 times bigger than Wake Island, you can go ANYWHERE

Tried the T90, some jeep and some jets. Didnt get to try the abrams







other team and server crashed rofl they are changing the password

The second I joined Conquest I felt like I was in BF2 all over again LOL

Don't let operation metro fool you, once you try the jets u will love them hahaha


----------



## t3lancer2006

I tried preordering BF3, but they said they wouldnt give me beta access because I purchased it yesterday. So I go to cancel that purchase, and the tech was kind of rude. Since I'm pissed off at EA, I go to cancel my SWTOR preorder, and he says that he's unable to because I dont have the order confirmation anymore, even though its linked to my origin account


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge88;15096527*
> this game is pretty sweet. has some flaws like not being able to join a particular squad and ridicules recoil. but beyond that its pretty sweet.
> I also have a spare beta key for the first person who manages to find the missing character- good luck:
> 2ACC-MX3Q-SMFP-8_XV-RNYN


YEAHHH BUDDDDYYYY.

I got it!!!























Being up at 3:30am has paid off for once.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15096543*
> Guys I just played conquest caspian border the server was full and the jets have the craziest response time ever... like 10 times better than BF2 jets. Some guy leaked the password so I recorded like 10 min footage 1080p
> 
> The map air space is 3 or 4 times bigger than Wake Island, you can go ANYWHERE
> 
> Tried the T90, some jeep and some jets. Didnt get to try the abrams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other team and server crashed rofl they are changing the password
> 
> The second I joined Conquest I felt like I was in BF2 all over again LOL
> 
> Don't let operation metro fool you, once you try the jets u will love them hahaha


Why does nobody ever fly the chopper? Think you can try it some time? I'd love to know if it handles like it does in BF2. I can't stand the slow slug of a pig it is in BC2. Yet there's virtually no footage of the Helicopter. Is it just hard to fly or something? Thanks in advance. <3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;15096558*
> I tried preordering BF3, but they said they wouldnt give me beta access because I purchased it yesterday. So I go to cancel that purchase, and the tech was kind of rude. Since I'm pissed off at EA, I go to cancel my SWTOR preorder, and he says that he's unable to because I dont have the order confirmation anymore, even though its linked to my origin account


Escalate your issue, and ask to speak with a Supervisor. Say that it is tied to your Credit Card and that you WILL have them cancel it. That's ridiculous. Tell me you didn't accept that answer.

You don't need an Order Confirmation number~ you need the credit card number you used when you made the Preorder. That's it~


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15096561*
> Why does nobody ever fly the chopper? Think you can try it some time? I'd love to know if it handles like it does in BF2. I can't stand the slow slug of a pig it is in BC2. Yet there's virtually no footage of the Helicopter. Is it just hard to fly or something? Thanks in advance. <3
> 
> Escalate your issue, and ask to speak with a Supervisor. Say that it is tied to your Credit Card and that you WILL have them cancel it. That's ridiculous. Tell me you didn't accept that answer.
> 
> You don't need an Order Confirmation number~ you need the credit card number you used when you made the Preorder. That's it~


Sorry they took it down too fast so I couldn't use the chopper : / it was already being used by some guy but I saw him flying around the same way you would fly a BF2 chopper, looked really responsive.. but man the jets are so crazy


----------



## Lhino

Morning guys, finally woke up after being on support from 3PM-2AM in the morning. Keep getting time outs, going to try again now, wish me luck!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Is the beta down? I was playing a hour ago and got disconected, so i left ate dinner, now it wont display web page from origin.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> Battlelog daily maintenance slot is 8am GMT/9am CEST/3am EDT/12am PDT which is why it is down at the moment. #BF3BETA


Yep


----------



## loskaos

yup, ive heard caspian border was released and made the servers go down


----------



## Lhino

So has anyone tested this out on a 470 yet?







.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096644*
> So has anyone tested this out on a 470 yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I just let it auto select and it set one item on ultra all else on high, maxing out GPU usage according to MSI AB... seems like with 2 you'd be able to get pretty good performance







.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15095953*
> Can you still play the beta if you pre order the game today? thx


Its a open beta, it opens tommorow. if you pre ordered you get to play it early thats all.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;15096658*
> Yeah I just let it auto select and it set one item on ultra all else on high, maxing out GPU usage according to MSI AB... seems like with 2 you'd be able to get pretty good performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks







. I am 900~ in the queue for support right now. Hope I can finally get my key after hours of waiting and disconnecting yesterday. Luckily I am pretty patient. Battlefield 3 is just worth it!


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15096660*
> Its a open beta, it opens tommorow. if you pre ordered you get to play it early thats all.


And awesomely enough the '48' hours early seemed very lenient as to when they'd send out access codes, not to mention the fact that the game is down for updates right now... really i'm not complaining it was fun as hell for the hour and a half i've played so far, and I should be sleeping already anyway.


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096670*
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am 900~ in the queue for support right now. Hope I can finally get my key after hours of waiting and disconnecting yesterday. Luckily I am pretty patient. Battlefield 3 is just worth it!


Just got my key from support and downloading as we speak.








So how long is it down for updates?


----------



## InfamousLegend

There are unconfirmed rumors Dice is going to release Caspian Border into the Beta, although being unconfirmed I wouldn't expect anything from this update other than bug fixes. I really hope they fix the damage profile of the weapons. Sometimes you can place 4 bullets center mass and the enemy doesn't die, and another time it only takes 2. Plus at long range it's like the bullets don't exist. I noticed the long range problem earlier and decided on one occasion to count the number of bullets the M416 would take to kill at long range and it took 8.


----------



## PRloaded




----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcpiont23;15096675*
> And awesomely enough the '48' hours early seemed very lenient as to when they'd send out access codes, not to mention the fact that the game is down for updates right now... really i'm not complaining it was fun as hell for the hour and a half i've played so far, and I should be sleeping already anyway.


Yeah its cool , kinda of glitchy cant wait for the real game.

PS. your avatar is epic. lmao


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend;15096686*
> There are unconfirmed rumors Dice is going to release Caspian Border into the Beta, although being unconfirmed I wouldn't expect anything from this update other than bug fixes. I really hope they fix the damage profile of the weapons. Sometimes you can place 4 bullets center mass and the enemy doesn't die, and another time it only takes 2. Plus at long range it's like the bullets don't exist. I noticed the long range problem earlier and decided on one occasion to count the number of bullets the M416 would take to kill at long range and it took 8.


Yeah i noticed the same Crap, did you post on the game feedback forum?


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15096712*
> Yeah i noticed the same Crap, did you post on the game feedback forum?


No I haven't, I need to though.


----------



## Lhino

Only 650 more people before I can get my key and start downloading. SUPER excited







.


----------



## Lune

rofl joined the caspian server again


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096742*
> Only 650 more people before I can get my key and start downloading. SUPER excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Have you checked your email? Myself and a few other South Africans got our keys this morning.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15096755*
> rofl joined the caspian server again


Couldn't be more jealous


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15096759*
> Have you checked your email? Myself and a few other South Africans got our keys this morning.


Yeah, no email







.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096778*
> Yeah, no email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lame, I honestly thought I was the last person in the country to get a key :/


----------



## c0nnection




----------



## c0nnection

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lhino

Oh and how are the SA servers with the beta SafeKlok?


----------



## TriviumKM

Caspian Border gameplay with a little heli action

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-gbrGN94us[/ame]


----------



## l337sft

How are you guys playing caspian?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096799*
> Oh and how are the SA servers with the beta SafeKlok?


Awesome, fast and stable.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15096830*
> Awesome, fast and stable.


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm downloading the (Caspain) update now.

Just refresh your games, right click on BF3 Beta and Check for updates.
Not saying it's active but people are saying they see Conquest servers.


----------



## l337sft

Im never going to get into this caspian server lmao


----------



## Mako0312

96% done


----------



## Lhino

Only 154 people in front of me in support







, almost there.


----------



## USFORCES

Wow, you can already tell the higher ranked have the better weapons I feel sorry for the noobs, lol


----------



## Mako0312

Now to update Nvidia drivers, and I'm good to go.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096903*
> Only 154 people in front of me in support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , almost there.


111 Here, fingers crossed!


----------



## Eskanasi

Question, how can I port forward this game? Does anyone know the required ports?


----------



## Mako0312

Anyone else get a Nvidia driver pop up saying 285.xx is minimum?

Found them.


----------



## Lhino

Got an error with support when i reached front of queue


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15096988*
> Got an error with support when i reached front of queue


Idk why, but that made me laugh out loud. Sorry though :9.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15096998*
> Idk why, but that made me laugh out loud. Sorry though :9.


Me too. I feel bad though.


----------



## Lhino

LOL np, it was pretty ironic. EA sucks big ones.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15096969*
> Anyone else get a Nvidia driver pop up saying 285.xx is minimum?
> 
> Found them.


I did but it still let me play with 280.XX

I played for a few hours last night and I love it, I got 58-22 in one of my first rounds


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15097014*
> LOL np, it was pretty ironic. EA sucks big ones.


Dont worrry, you'll get it when your through man.

Heres my conversation

Anurag: Hi, my name is Anurag. How may I help you?

Frazer: Hey Anurag, I never received my Battlefield 3 key that EA had promised.

Anurag: HAve you MOH Limited edition of preordered BF3?

Frazer l: I have MoH Limited Edition activated on my Origin account, yes, thankyou.

Anurag: May I know your EA account email id please?

Frazer : [email protected]

Frazer : thanks

Anurag: Are you playing the game on PC?

Frazer : Yes

Anurag: Thanks for waiting.

Anurag: Please use the below code
Herpderpworkingcodeherp

Frazer : Thats fine, thankyou

Frazer : I used it thankyou, and it worked.

Frazer : Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.

Anurag: It was my pleasure to assist you today.

Anurag: Thanks for contacting Electronic Arts.

Anurag has disconnected.

During the conversation the person took quite a while after I said my email, so they must check to see that your eligible before giving you the code. So no trying to trick the customer support!

OTHER THAN THAT IM SOOOOOO HAPPY I FINALLY GOT IN!, the game will download in an hour, but I think the games down for maintenance at the moment am I right peeps?


----------



## Lune

Recorded entire round in 1080p with me flying the jet lol didnt die a single time







also some chopper,chopper is really good!

by the way flying in a jet gives me like 150 fps and theres ZERO SCREEN TEARING no lag at all its like playing with vsync LOL which surprised me.... Caspian border performs way better even tho its bigger and more stuff, stupid METRO


----------



## renaldy

Im very disappointed with the graphics look like console port, the enviroment is the only thing look amazing and the sound effect..


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM;15096800*
> Caspian Border gameplay with a little heli action
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-gbrGN94us


Love the fact he can't fly the chopper. It tells me it's back to it's Battlefield 2 self.







Oh my gosh I can't waaaaiiit~


----------



## tino1317

Im actually pretty disappointed in the graphics. Seems to me like crysis2 blows it out of the water.


----------



## jacobrjett

wait hold on

the jet?

is there jets in the beta?


----------



## Geforce man

So does anyone know when they're gonna tell when the open beta is available tomorrow?


----------



## Lhino

Lol your avatar fits that question really well like he is saying "ZOMG is there jets in the beta?!"


----------



## renaldy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15097084*
> wait hold on
> 
> the jet?
> 
> is there jets in the beta?


not yet!! the only map we all can play for now is the metro junk and the graphics are terrible for been DX11 FROSTBITE 2 terrible im very disappointed.
i was getting over 100fps averaged


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15097084*
> wait hold on
> 
> the jet?
> 
> is there jets in the beta?


If u got the password to caspian servers yes there are


----------



## SafeKlok

Can anyone confirm if there's an update out this morning, and if so how big?


----------



## Mako0312

How do you go full-screen?

And is there an options menu?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15097170*
> How do you go full-screen?
> 
> And is there an options menu?


Alt + Enter toggles fullscreen and windowed mode


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15096559*
> YEAHHH BUDDDDYYYY.
> 
> I got it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being up at 3:30am has paid off for once.


congrats bud. hope you enjoy the beta...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Anyone know if it is possible to get a refund on a BF3 preorder through Origin?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15097169*
> Can anyone confirm if there's an update out this morning, and if so how big?


Update? I don't see anything.


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;15097205*
> Alt + Enter toggles fullscreen and windowed mode


or go into the options and have it start full screen. i have it set for that right now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15097052*
> Recorded entire round in 1080p with me flying the jet lol didnt die a single time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also some chopper,chopper is really good!
> 
> by the way flying in a jet gives me like 150 fps and theres ZERO SCREEN TEARING no lag at all its like playing with vsync LOL which surprised me.... Caspian border performs way better even tho its bigger and more stuff, stupid METRO


Flying a yet? I just woke up, Caspian Border? You trolling me?


----------



## dj3

how long does this say for you guys

http://www.bf3timer.com/


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15097215*
> Update? I don't see anything.


battle log was down for about 30 min while they updated the backend. i did however check for updates for beta on origin and there is an update.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge88;15097216*
> or go into the options and have it start full screen. i have it set for that right now.


Can't find an options... wheres it at?


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15097220*
> Flying a yet? I just woke up, Caspian Border? You trolling me?


some select few have passwords to the caspian border servers. dont know why there not public tho. but it does seem to be very laggy at full 64 players. or maybe it was just the server idk lol.


----------



## JSDempsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15097235*
> Can't find an options... wheres it at?


After you've deployed press esc.


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312;15097235*
> Can't find an options... wheres it at?


when you deploy you can click Esc and select options.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge88;15097226*
> battle log was down for about 30 min while they updated the backend. i did however check for updates for beta on origin and there is an update.


Any idea how big?


----------



## thuynh022

I don't know what they did but I'm no longer getting disconnects.


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15097269*
> Any idea how big?


it told me i have to re-download the whole game. 3.9 GBs again. not a problem for me as i am taking a break but idk why it has to re download the whole thing. unless the 3.9 is for conquest or another map.


----------



## Doobyscoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sarge88;15097277*
> it told me i have to re-download the whole game. 3.9 GBs again. not a problem for me as i am taking a break but idk why it has to re download the whole thing. unless the 3.9 is for conquest or another map.


Sheesh if thats the case then half of this beta is going to be spent waiting for my PC to download patches.


----------



## Mako0312

what the hell.

i keep timing out.


----------



## sarge88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doobyscoo;15097306*
> Sheesh if thats the case then half of this beta is going to be spent waiting for my PC to download patches.


haha no kidding. dam EA and there origin. just update when u go to bed. seems like the best option.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doobyscoo;15097306*
> Sheesh if thats the case then half of this beta is going to be spent waiting for my PC to download patches.


Same here :/

If I have to download from scratch again, it's going to take me 8 hours.


----------



## Doobyscoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15097330*
> Same here :/
> 
> If I have to download from scratch again, it's going to take me 8 hours.


Last nights DL took me about 4 hours, But I'm not on uncapped so it starts getting expensive.

Whats your Origin ID? I'm RyRyDawg.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Considering just how much EA want this franchise to replace CoD, it's remarkable that they are making it so difficult to like.


----------



## Lhino

FINALLY! I almost shed a tear when I was presented with my very own beta key







. Now busy downloading







. Thankyou EA support!


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15097377*
> Considering just how much EA want this franchise to replace CoD, it's remarkable that they are making it so difficult to like.


Have to agree... Checked for updates, and yep, 3.9Gb, Thankfully for me it will only take about 8 minutes. But for others on slower connections it would suck... What could be in the update that requires a 4Gb download... rediculous.


----------



## Lhino

Wait, wait. I just started downloading the actual beta (3.9GB) does this include the patch or will I need to download another 3.9GB after?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15097487*
> Wait, wait. I just started downloading the actual beta (3.9GB) does this include the patch or will I need to download another 3.9GB after?


I think you are getting the latest one. The first one was 3.2 (or 3.4, cant remember).


----------



## Inverse

I have no update on mine~ what are you guys talking about. x.x I was just playing the game too~ if there was an update, wouldn't everyone need it to play?


----------



## marduke83

in origin, if you right click bf3 and check for updates it will download 3.9GB ...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Could they be adding another map?


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15097530*
> in origin, if you right click bf3 and check for updates it will download 3.9GB ...


I've had mine installed since yesterday (0900), unless it automatically updated, I was never prompted to update.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91;15097545*
> I've had mine installed since yesterday (0900), unless it automatically updated, I was never prompted to update.


thats the thing, it doesn't prompt you.. I did it out of curiosity, and when I checked for an update the 3.9GB download started.... wierd.


----------



## Lhino

I hate to ask, but does anyone have a spare beta key? A friend of mine is in the same boat I was and cannot get through to support. I am at 19.76% done with the download.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15097561*
> thats the thing, it doesn't prompt you.. I did it out of curiosity, and when I checked for an update the 3.9GB download started.... wierd.


I just hit update, and it said mine was already up to date.

Oh wellz.


----------



## Fallendreams

I hit update and pop up dling a 3.9gb file...


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15097472*
> Have to agree... Checked for updates, and yep, 3.9Gb, Thankfully for me it will only take about 8 minutes. But for others on slower connections it would suck... What could be in the update that requires a 4Gb download... rediculous.


They are obviously replacing the entire client.

DICE don't like incremental updates - its something to do with how they organise their game engine. I remember reading something about it before re: BC2.

I know BC2 is a different engine (or at least an older version) but I assume they've kept FB2 to a similar set-up.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15097377*
> Considering just how much EA want this franchise to replace CoD, it's remarkable that they are making it so difficult to like.


Its funny how fast people turn emo durin a beta .


----------



## XSCounter

Wow.. I see BF3 threads all over! Is it a game worth playing? Never played BF1 or BF2 and not really a fan of shooters but hey.. Things change..


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know what time open beta starts? Also, where do you go to download it? Origin or battlelog?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15097599*
> Its funny how fast people turn emo durin a beta .


Oh give over I'm not really fussed about the beta, if anything it's cooled my expectations for the game, but you gotta admit, certain things haven't been handled well so far.


----------



## dazedfive

I was able to play caspian border before the update. They must have made some changes. Hope fully they add servers and unlock it for everyone


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15097650*
> Oh give over I'm not really fussed about the beta, if anything it's cooled my expectations for the game, but you gotta admit, certain things haven't been handled well so far.


Exactly.

EA could suck the fun out of a clown.


----------



## Fallendreams

So the new update created another folder call "Battlefield 3 BETA" where the one we original download was call "Battlefield 3 Open Beta" Its looks like the same stuff


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15097685*
> So the new update created another folder call "Battlefield 3 BETA" where the one we original download was call "Battlefield 3 Open Beta" Its looks like the same stuff


My Open Beta map has alot more files than my Beta map.


----------



## calavera

Just out of curiosity I clicked update as well and it's downloading a 3.9gb "update." Not that it bothers me, it only takes me like 10 minutes.


----------



## Lune

If you want to play caspian border, Rumncoke is for #4 US server (And some others maybe) and sexyelevator is for pretty much 99% of the servers

enjoy


----------



## ehpexs

Just a screen shot one on the guys on mumble made, the jet on the bottom left hand side was flown by me.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Anyone try a single gtx 460


----------



## Hawk777th

How are you guys pulling this update? I didnt get one when I launched Origin.


----------



## dazedfive

Right click on the beta in origin and choose check for update. oh I see an unlock caspian server but its full.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15097927*
> How are you guys pulling this update? I didnt get one when I launched Origin.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15097530*
> in origin, if you right click bf3 and check for updates it will download 3.9GB ...


Have you tried doing that ^ ?


----------



## Lune

If you guys want to run BF3 on Steam do this:


----------



## calavera

So I see two BF3 beta folders now. Both are exactly the same. What the crap? Same size, same number of files and folders. Great, I just wasted bandwidth.

Don't update, it's just an install for the OPEN beta which is really the same.


----------



## MIKEVALL

So i wasn't seeing the update either, but i restarted my pc, and origin( just restarting origin didnt work for me) and right clicked the Beta again, and it said check for updates( its downloading now)
I didnt see check for updates before i restarted.


----------



## Yukss

Sad day again..

No beta key


----------



## hp.

how to i join the caspian border map server ? i cannot see anyone in server browser list ???


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15097958*
> Sad day again..
> 
> No beta key


if you are eligble for early access. Contact ea support


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15097937*
> If you guys want to run BF3 on Steam do this:


Nice one


----------



## NateN34

Dang, you guys are right, another update.

My connection is to slow for this









If you are can't find the update, then restart orgin and then right click and choose "Check for updates". I sure hope this is to fix some of the bugs, such as falling through the world.


----------



## Lune

What update? there's no update for me lol


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15097970*
> if you are eligble for early access. Contact ea support


I bougth the dan game a month ago, crap.. All my team mates who bougth the game same day i bougth already received their keys, i already contacted "support" yestarday response within 24hrs


----------



## Lune

Don't worry I haven't received mine either


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15098018*
> Don't worry I haven't received mine either


Sad..

Ps. Nice, you have the same case i have, if you dont mind pm me some pics of your rig and i will do the same, just to compare..


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15098011*
> I bougth the dan game a month ago, crap.. All my team mates who bougth the game same day i bougth already received their keys, i already contacted "support" yestarday response within 24hrs


Have you tried chatting to Origin Live support ?


----------



## ignite

Not sure how some think EA support isn't good. They are overly helpful everytime I had an issue with Origin/EA. Including the time they gifted DA2 to me since my account had log-on issues during the sale and I was unable to buy it. Steam support on the other hand, they are horrible.

Additionally, is it just me or does the battlelog work much better and quicker than an in-game browser? More more functional and joining a game is really quick.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15098076*
> Have you tried chatting to Origin Live support ?


I did yesterday but after 55mim The conecction failed, i'm the job rigth now from my iphone


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15098011*
> I bougth the dan game a month ago, crap.. All my team mates who bougth the game same day i bougth already received their keys, i already contacted "support" yestarday response within 24hrs


Well, I am not 100% sure on what is going on... Although EA says that the early access beta is only for US and Canadian customers... You can check it on their forums, tons are not getting their key, asking and find this out.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15097860*
> Anyone try a single gtx 460


GTX 460 768MB, playing on mostly high settings with lower AA/AF - stay around mid 50s FPS at 1680x1050. Can't complain at all.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15098011*
> I bougth the dan game a month ago, crap.. All my team mates who bougth the game same day i bougth already received their keys, i already contacted "support" yestarday response within 24hrs


Contact them through chat or call them. Don't email unless you want to wait 24-48 hours........

Also it might depend on country. Maybe not all support early access.


----------



## kcuestag

They have messed up the Metro map with whatever update they did.

Now everyone's falling under the map all the time.


----------



## marduke83

anyone else getting texture and random graphical glitches? Even on stock settings I get them and it's frustrating. May try reinstall the drivers see if it helps.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15098088*
> Well, I am not 100% sure on what is going on... Although EA says that the early access beta is only for US and Canadian customers... You can check it on their forums, tons are not getting their key, asking and find this out.


Well my team mates who lives also in venezuela bougth the game the same day i did, 2 of them already receives their keys and they are playing since yesterday,


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

WoW! the password actually works for the Caspian Border server lol (it's full though)


----------



## roasty

Has anybody heard if the nivida updates provide sli support? I heard sli would not be supported in the beta ... not sure if that is true.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15098118*
> anyone else getting texture and random graphical glitches? Even on stock settings I get them and it's frustrating. May try reinstall the drivers see if it helps.


Horrible glitches all over the place.

I keep thinking my graphic card is going bad, but am not sure.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15098144*
> Has anybody heard if the nivida updates provide sli support? I heard sli would not be supported in the beta ... not sure if that is true.


I'm not sure about that, but I can tell you AMD GPU's (At least 6000 series) are not scaling any more than 30%.









I just hope they release some proper crossfire profiles soon so we can enjoy this game with a lot more frame rate, I get almost the same FPS with a single 6970.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15098144*
> Has anybody heard if the nivida updates provide sli support? I heard sli would not be supported in the beta ... not sure if that is true.


yes it does, and it does it very well. I get 99-100% GPU usage all the time on both cards.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15098144*
> Has anybody heard if the nivida updates provide sli support? I heard sli would not be supported in the beta ... not sure if that is true.


Yes, I needed to get the 285 beta driver but it's going around 98% now.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15098156*
> I'm not sure about that, but I can tell you AMD GPU's (At least 6000 series) are not scaling any more than 30%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they release some proper crossfire profiles soon so we can enjoy this game with a lot more frame rate, I get almost the same FPS with a single 6970.


Maybe that is why we don't have a "real ultra" setting for the game ...


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15098142*
> WoW! the password actually works for the Caspian Border server lol (it's full though)


Password? What pasword?


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15098171*
> Password? What pasword?


"sexyelevator"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15098168*
> Maybe that is why we don't have a "real ultra" setting for the game ...


Maybe, but I am sure if CrossfireX had proper driver support I'd be getting +100fps at all times...

Heck, I am getting +100 most of the times right now, except some parts of Caspian Border where it drops to 45fps for no reason (Same with 1 card or 2, drops to 45fps in the exact same place).

I think once we have proper driver support we will be enjoying this game maxed out.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

And I think the word has spread around because servers are pretty much full, besides that I think If we get to enter the server we'd be automatically kicked...hahaha (because we're not supposed to get in there...yet)

By the way, in one of those servers that have a queue, how do you know which position in the queue you are? thanks!


----------



## 12Cores

Played a few rounds the game looks like an alpha does anyone know if the final build will look like the faultline trailer.

Thanks


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15098189*
> Maybe, but I am sure if CrossfireX had proper driver support I'd be getting +100fps at all times...
> 
> Heck, I am getting +100 most of the times right now, except some parts of Caspian Border where it drops to 45fps for no reason (Same with 1 card or 2, drops to 45fps in the exact same place).
> 
> I think once we have proper driver support we will be enjoying this game maxed out.


Yes! I am staring down my second 560 ti as we speak ... may be looking for a divorce lawyer afterwards


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15098180*
> "sexyelevator"


Oh oh,,,, really? That works?


----------



## Hawk777th

Blown away by Caspian Border! Just amazed!


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15098208*
> Oh oh,,,, really? That works?


Supposed to, but the code will be changed soon ... not sure when but I heard before the day is over.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15097992*
> Nice one


I want back to the days when you just double click the icon and things work. Now you have to jump through hoops to play a game,lol


----------



## Esotericrj

14000!!! Woooh


----------



## Kerian

My









I really don't think we got the "Ultra" graphics.
I mean how the hell my 5970 (stock clocks) can pull 75 FPS (outside) 120+ FPS(inside the metro) in ultra mode (and I mean everything maxed out @ 1920*1080)?
EA / DICE said it would require 2x 580 to max it out !

For the record : 99% usage on both cores at any time.
Drivers : 11.10 preview without CAPS


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaldy;15097120*
> not yet!! the only map we all can play for now is the metro junk and the graphics are terrible for been DX11 FROSTBITE 2 terrible im very disappointed.
> i was getting over 100fps averaged


Guys, please understand that for some users the GFX settings are bugged/locked to low, you need to restart the game in order to GFX changes to take effect, and even after that you might be still stuck on low, if you want to get a clue how to know, just chek your fps. You cant get 100 fps even with 2x GTX580 SLI! on ultra, trust me on this one.


----------



## crun

anyone have an issue with the game lag a lot after playing some time? like after 3rd or 4th checkpoint (where metro ends). every 10 seconds i get a 2 second lag, with looping sound and stuff. seems like a memory leak for me, any possible fix? ive tested it in all details, similliar results. HD5850, i5 750, 4GB ram - everything OC'ed, overall framerate is fine even in ultra.


----------



## Stuuut

Ok just a small question i just pre ordered BF3 from Origins does this still count for me getting the closed beta?
If yes how does it work can i just download is from the Origin store or what?

Thnx Stuuut


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15098156*
> I'm not sure about that, but I can tell you AMD GPU's (At least 6000 series) are not scaling any more than 30%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope they release some proper crossfire profiles soon so we can enjoy this game with a lot more frame rate, I get almost the same FPS with a single 6970.


Would that mean that I might be able to play down the road with my 4850x2 ? Right now I can't have enough fps to play...


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian;15098271*
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think we got the "Ultra" graphics.
> I mean how the hell my 5970 (stock clocks) can pull 75 FPS (outside) 120+ FPS(inside the metro) in ultra mode (and I mean everything maxed out @ 1920*1080)?
> EA / DICE said it would require 2x 580 to max it out !
> 
> For the record : 99% usage on both cores at any time.
> Drivers : 11.10 preview without CAPS


Erm...

Says that guy with a extremely powerful graphics card.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;15098333*
> Ok just a small question i just pre ordered BF3 from Origins does this still count for me getting the closed beta?
> If yes how does it work can i just download is from the Origin store or what?
> 
> Thnx Stuuut


No, you won't get closed beta, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15098345*
> No, you won't get closed beta, so you'll have to wait until tomorrow.


Okies thnx for the reply


----------



## sim0N

How come we can't switch squad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!11!!11


----------



## Mach 5

So here are my thoughts of the beta so far, I only managed to play a few games last night so bare with me:

The game, even the beta, looks visually stunning. For those who have enjoyed a firefight in the subway, you'll agree with me when I say its like being in a war movie.

The player movement is fantastic, I spent a good few minutes just jumping over walls and rails because the animation is so fluid and realistic, its virtually perfect, the same goes for going from standing up to crouched and prone.

The weapons that ive used so far seem to be alright - although I havent really played enough to make a fair judgement, I did notice a slight hit registration lag a couple of times - was this the same for anyone else? Im not sure if it was the server I was on.

I also noticed that melee attacks also seem a bit slow to respond, but when you get it right, its fantasic. Nothing is more satisfying then sneaking behind the enemy team, grabbing an opponent by the throat and plunging your blade into his neck. The animation is again, stunning - however due to the slight lag in response, I found it quicker to shoot then go for the melee in those situations where you unexpectedly run into an opposing player - is this just me or does anyone else notice this?

Joining a server can take a few minutes, of course I was sat at work all day yesterday salivating at the chance to play the beta, so those minutes felt like years - I am worried that when the beta goes public, this could take even longer unless more servers start to pop up - the only way I could get into a game was using "quick game" - which turned out to be not so quick.

The server browser opens up in your internet browser of choice - I use Chrome and didnt have any problems at all, it would be nicer if it was ingame, but this doesnt bother me too much.

Something else that I noticed which I expect to be sorted in the final release - when joining a game I couldnt open the main menu to adjust my settings until I was in a game and had spawned - and even when I died I couldnt open the main menu - again, was this just me?

Thats all I can think off on my break at work - I was going to start a separate thread, but thought better of it.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Shashi: Hi, my name is Shashi. How may I help you?
> ME: HI, I never received my early access code for BF
> Shashi:Thank you for contacting us.
> As I understand you did not get the key for early access.
> ME: yes
> ME: I bought MoH LE but never got a key
> Shashi: Could you please let me know the platform (For e.g. Xbox 360, PS 3 or PC) you are playing the game on?
> ME: Its for PC
> ME: thats is for BF3, just to stop confusion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shashi: I sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused.
> 
> I would have loved to give the key for you however since our tool is not working.
> Shashi:
> I am really very-very sorry to say you that right now we are not able to provide the code due to technical problem I would request you to please contact after some time.I am hoping for your co-operation in this matter. I can understand your disappointment with this trouble and can only ask for your patience in this matter.
> We will be happy to help you.
> ME: I have waited hrs just to connect to this, the only reason I bought MoH is to get early access to BF3
> ME: !?
> Shashi: Had it been in my hand I would have given it for you however since out tool is not working.
> Shashi: So I would request you to please contact after some time.
> ME: So what should I do? Try again this evening or just wait until tomorrow when its open beta? Which I feel is a scam
> Shashi: Only 4 hours.
> ME: Im from Ireland so 24hrs here


And then they hang up on me


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;15098383*
> How come we can't switch squad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11!11!!11


Oh you can, but you can't choose which squad you are placed into.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Ok i cant play at all now, it was working fine yesterday. I can only play for like 4-5 minutes max, before i crash to server browser page, and it says connection to server timed out! This is really annoying, anyone else having this issue?


----------



## MaxFTW

I understand this is beta and all... But this game sucks... Yeah thats right i said it.

You can still fire while you jump... And thats possibly never gonna be fixed, Also theres more campers than a black ops sniper server.... Hopefully conquest mode will be better
as i dont think this game works with only 32 players

Also wheres the bullet drop? Theres none AFAIK The whole beta is graphical glitches galore at the moment, Also that "server browser" is well annoying

Im just not enjoying it and im not having a moan because im a bad player, Its just not fun... BC2 was fun and BF2 was fun but theres something missing (loads if you count nit picking) on this game.


----------



## furmark

^ facepalm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15097650*
> certain things haven't been handled well so far.


yeah agreed on that , but ive seen worse ones and have come to expect not alot from a beta .


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15098427*
> I understand this is beta and all... But this game sucks... Yeah thats right i said it.
> 
> You can still fire while you jump... And thats possibly never gonna be fixed, Also theres more campers than a black ops sniper server.... Hopefully conquest mode will be better
> as i dont think this game works with only 32 players
> 
> Also wheres the bullet drop? Theres none AFAIK The whole beta is graphical glitches galore at the moment, Also that "server browser" is well annoying
> 
> Im just not enjoying it and im not having a moan because im a bad player, Its just not fun... BC2 was fun and BF2 was fun but theres something missing (loads if you count nit picking) on this game.


Someone has not play the Caspian border yet ?


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15098437*
> Someone has not play the Caspian border yet ?


We cant its locked


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15098427*
> I understand this is beta and all... But this game sucks... Yeah thats right i said it.
> 
> You can still fire while you jump... And thats possibly never gonna be fixed, Also theres more campers than a black ops sniper server.... Hopefully conquest mode will be better
> as i dont think this game works with only 32 players
> 
> Also wheres the bullet drop? Theres none AFAIK The whole beta is graphical glitches galore at the moment, Also that "server browser" is well annoying
> 
> Im just not enjoying it and im not having a moan because im a bad player, Its just not fun... BC2 was fun and BF2 was fun but theres something missing (loads if you count nit picking) on this game.


Funny, I played for 3 hours yesterday, campers weren't an issue. There is always campers but once you know the map you check everyspot.

Also what do you know about bullet drop? I guess its because you played bc2 where it was over done. There is bullet drop you just don't notice it the way it supposed to be.

The time I spent playing I did enjoy it. Yes there is glitches but this isn't final game so I can't comment on that. The only thing that pissed me off was the whole squad deal. They need to let us pick what squad we can be on and not make it random.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian;15098271*
> My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think we got the "Ultra" graphics.
> I mean how the hell my 5970 (stock clocks) can pull 75 FPS (outside) 120+ FPS(inside the metro) in ultra mode (and I mean everything maxed out @ 1920*1080)?
> EA / DICE said it would require 2x 580 to max it out !
> 
> For the record : 99% usage on both cores at any time.
> Drivers : 11.10 preview without CAPS


EA said we would be safe not required.


----------



## Quantium40

Awww what the heck, the password is gonna get leaked eventually: sexyelevator


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15098398*
> And then they hang up on me


Lots of Irish lads having the same problem on Boards.ie

Their 'tool' isn't working. Would be better if their dad's tool didn't work a few years ago - we might have competent customer service reps then.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15098427*
> I understand this is beta and all... But this game sucks... Yeah thats right i said it.
> 
> You can still fire while you jump... And thats possibly never gonna be fixed, Also theres more campers than a black ops sniper server.... Hopefully conquest mode will be better
> as i dont think this game works with only 32 players
> 
> Also wheres the bullet drop? Theres none AFAIK The whole beta is graphical glitches galore at the moment, Also that "server browser" is well annoying
> 
> Im just not enjoying it and im not having a moan because im a bad player, Its just not fun... BC2 was fun and BF2 was fun but theres something missing (loads if you count nit picking) on this game.


No bullet drop at long range sniping? That's one of the things I like the most about BC2.


----------



## beegeehost

Hey, what are the guns available in the beta? Do they offer the entire gun collection,or are they limiting the available weapons?


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;15098465*
> Awww what the heck, the password is gonna get leaked eventually: sexyelevator


Dear god. It works.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15098398*
> And then they hang up on me


PM me if you want a code. I have 2 and no one else i know wants mine. Normally i wouldnt just give it away, but seeing as it starts tomorrow ill help you out.


----------



## Quantium40

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellboy_101;15098489*
> Dear god. It works.


Yes. Yes it does.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Campers were never a huge issue in bf2, because its capture the flag and your always moving around, plus you have vehicles. Camp all you want against a heli or a tank ( let me know how that works for ya?) lol But some flag defending is expected , its not like call of duty ,where people use camping as there stratgey.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15098456*
> Funny, I played for 3 hours yesterday, campers weren't an issue. There is always campers but once you know the map you check everyspot.
> 
> Also what do you know about bullet drop? I guess its because you played bc2 where it was over done. There is bullet drop you just don't notice it the way it supposed to be.
> 
> The time I spent playing I did enjoy it. Yes there is glitches but this isn't final game so I can't comment on that. The only thing that pissed me off was the whole squad deal. They need to let us pick what squad we can be on and not make it random.


If you don't notice the drop and don't have to correct for distance,then they screwed up. Have you ever shot a rifle at 300 yards or more in real life? Some of these shots are in scale a mile or more I'm guessing. If you don't have to actively compensate for distance I'm gonna be disappointed.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just played Caspian Border it's amazing!


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;15098465*
> Awww what the heck, the password is gonna get leaked eventually: sexyelevator


You could have waited until I was home from work....

Why are people moaning about campers? Its Rush, Attack and Defend. Its not camping, its defence.

Idiots.


----------



## Mach 5

double post....guess im the idiot.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15098427*
> I understand this is beta and all... But this game sucks... Yeah thats right i said it.
> 
> You can still fire while you jump... And thats possibly never gonna be fixed, Also theres more campers than a black ops sniper server.... Hopefully conquest mode will be better
> as i dont think this game works with only 32 players
> 
> Also wheres the bullet drop? Theres none AFAIK The whole beta is graphical glitches galore at the moment, Also that "server browser" is well annoying
> 
> Im just not enjoying it and im not having a moan because im a bad player, Its just not fun... BC2 was fun and BF2 was fun but theres something missing (loads if you count nit picking) on this game.


I'm glad you said that. I agree, I think the game feels like it is missing something. I also think this game will be divisive.

But, and it's a predictable and fair response: 'It's only beta.'

And it's only one map.

On Rush.

With 32 players.

Until those variables change, I am making no lasting judgement.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15098456*
> Funny, I played for 3 hours yesterday, campers weren't an issue. There is always campers but once you know the map you check everyspot.
> 
> Also what do you know about bullet drop? I guess its because you played bc2 where it was over done. There is bullet drop you just don't notice it the way it supposed to be.
> 
> The time I spent playing I did enjoy it. Yes there is glitches but this isn't final game so I can't comment on that. The only thing that pissed me off was the whole squad deal. They need to let us pick what squad we can be on and not make it random.


I know damn well bullet drop was over done on BC2 but its pretty much non existent on BF3... At least for AR's I see a guy aproxx 150m from me then i expect to get him if i aim a tad above him, At least on the body if not the head


----------



## downlinx

is anyone else getting horrid mouse paning issues. I slowly pan across the map and it just stutters or jumps accross its not very smooth. is this just me?


----------



## Genjimaru

They just need to fix the glitch/exploit where you can get under the map and still kill people. Kind of annoying, other then that I had a great time playing last night.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15098498*
> PM me if you want a code. I have 2 and no one else i know wants mine. Normally i wouldnt just give it away, but seeing as it starts tomorrow ill help you out.


PM'ed


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quantium40;15098501*
> Yes. Yes it does.


Wow...I hope they keep it the same til I get home!!!


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15098550*
> is anyone else getting horrid mouse paning issues. I slowly pan across the map and it just stutters or jumps accross its not very smooth. is this just me?


Mine was fine as of last night, not played it today yet.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;15098533*
> double post....guess im the idiot.


lol


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;15098567*
> Mine was fine as of last night, not played it today yet.


thanks bud, hmm, i might have to get a new mouse if this keeps up for bf3, or its the 11.10 drivers for ati.


----------



## Analog

Is there an exact time the open beta will start?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I was talking with a buddy at work and we bet that this is the same version used at Gamescon with some tweaks to the back end.

1- Keymapping is locked.
2- has caspian borders but you need the super l33t password.


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15098593*
> I was talking with a buddy at work and we bet that this is the same version used at Gamescon with some tweaks to the back end.
> 
> 1- Keymapping is locked.
> 2- has caspian borders but you need the super l33t password.


The super l33t password was leaked 2 pages back















Dunno if he was trolling tough


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;15098584*
> Is there an exact time the open beta will start?


Yes could somebody please answer this i would like to know also


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15098593*
> I was talking with a buddy at work and we bet that this is the same version used at Gamescon with some tweaks to the back end.
> 
> 1- Keymapping is locked.
> 2- has caspian borders but you need the super l33t password.


Keymapping isnt locked (if you're talking about binding?) I was able to change a few of them but I couldnt bind anything to the extra buttons on my mouse as of last night.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

freaking 3.9Gb "update"... wanna play caspian border now!!


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW;15098549*
> I know damn well bullet drop was over done on BC2 but its pretty much non existent on BF3... At least for AR's I see a guy aproxx 150m from me then i expect to get him if i aim a tad above him, At least on the body if not the head


Well BC2 bullet drop was inconsistent. When shooting as a sniper you really had to account for bullet drop (which I loved) but when using a AR its like it does not even matter. I have shot people with an AR (while using rail sights) at roughly the same distance as the sniper rifle without having to account for much drop at all.


----------



## pauly94

when crysis 1 came out people complained about low fps.
when bf3 came out people complained about high fps.

ha-ha


----------



## c0ld

where is the Caspian boarder server?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I've skipped 50 pages on this thread because you guy's just can't shuttup! Lol.

Played the beta last night for a good 4 hours, reached maybe rank 8. It's amazing, and runs flawlessly on my single 570 and Q6600. 1920x1200, all ultra though I've heard Ultra isn't implemented yet, 4x AA, 16x AF, HBAO on. Don't know my framerates but it is dead-smooth. The last section of Metro does give me a lot of stuttering but I don't think it is CPU/GPU related, it feels like HDD skips which is very possible.


----------



## claymanhb

I got into the Caspian server on my tethered lappy!


----------



## prescotter

@roasty

Are you serious? You do realize, that the LESS your scope zooms in it looks like it has less bullet drop.

Just shoot a sniper with red dot and then with 12x scope, you WILL SEE.

It has been tested, sniper and assault rifles have roughly same bullet drop....


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15098683*
> where is the Caspian boarder server?


there isn't going to be one...or at least not to the public; hope that changes though...
i still haven't played the beta yet btw.
i spent the entire day downloading it, and then during the night origin said the servers were too busy, and when i finally logged in it said "you have no games on this account".... this morning i log on again and i've gotta re-download the ENTIRE beta. some early access this is...hopefully i'll be on by the weekend? -__-


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;15098397*
> So here are my thoughts of the beta so far, I only managed to play a few games last night so bare with me:
> 
> The game, even the beta, looks visually stunning. For those who have enjoyed a firefight in the subway, you'll agree with me when I say its like being in a war movie.
> 
> The player movement is fantastic, I spent a good few minutes just jumping over walls and rails because the animation is so fluid and realistic, its virtually perfect, the same goes for going from standing up to crouched and prone.
> 
> The weapons that ive used so far seem to be alright - although I havent really played enough to make a fair judgement, I did notice a slight hit registration lag a couple of times - was this the same for anyone else? Im not sure if it was the server I was on.
> 
> I also noticed that melee attacks also seem a bit slow to respond, but when you get it right, its fantasic. Nothing is more satisfying then sneaking behind the enemy team, grabbing an opponent by the throat and plunging your blade into his neck. The animation is again, stunning - however due to the slight lag in response, I found it quicker to shoot then go for the melee in those situations where you unexpectedly run into an opposing player - is this just me or does anyone else notice this?
> 
> Joining a server can take a few minutes, of course I was sat at work all day yesterday salivating at the chance to play the beta, so those minutes felt like years - I am worried that when the beta goes public, this could take even longer unless more servers start to pop up - the only way I could get into a game was using "quick game" - which turned out to be not so quick.
> 
> The server browser opens up in your internet browser of choice - I use Chrome and didnt have any problems at all, it would be nicer if it was ingame, but this doesnt bother me too much.
> 
> Something else that I noticed which I expect to be sorted in the final release - when joining a game I couldnt open the main menu to adjust my settings until I was in a game and had spawned - and even when I died I couldnt open the main menu - again, was this just me?
> 
> Thats all I can think off on my break at work - I was going to start a separate thread, but thought better of it.


I have the the same opinion as you:

Overall the game is great. My only true concerns are sometimes hit registration is definitely late or screwy. I have definitely hit people 3 or 4 times in the chest and I just drop dead to find them with like 80% health.

The graphics are definitely awesome. And my cards handle it just fine on high with 2x aa. I can push it more but ultra makes my drivers crash from some reason, not to sure what that is about.

I love the jumping over stuff however sometimes its just stupid when its like one step lol. I love the guns once you unlock a real optic sight it makes life much easier.

People piss me off, I get tk'd way to much for my liking. And people refuse to go the objectives a lot. I have had 3 or 4 games as attacking where we won but usually attacking means loosing.

I have had 0 issues joining servers except trying to get into my first game after that its easy. I just set the filter options to +5 slots open and US servers and it gives me tons of options, and makes quick match a breeze.

I hate not being able to cook grenades but i just need to get used to it and They really need to work on knifing as its clunky, slow and fails most of the time. They only way you can knife 2 people is if the other one is just really bad. I don't bother most of the time i just shoot.

They need to work on the friend thing in battlelog as i find it a bit weird and clunky.

overall i cannot wait for this game though.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter;15098718*
> @roasty
> 
> Are you serious? You do realize, that the LESS your scope zooms in it looks like it has less bullet drop.
> 
> Just shoot a sniper with red dot and then with 12x scope, you WILL SEE.
> 
> It has been tested, sniper and assault rifles have roughly same bullet drop....


Sorry ... when I can stare down a rail site without adjusting for drop and pick someone off with an entry level engineer rifle it is not consistent.


----------



## WorldExclusive

I'm in a tank on Caspian. This map looks and plays 10x better than Metro.
Don't let metro get ya down.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;15098584*
> Is there an exact time the open beta will start?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;15098608*
> Yes could somebody please answer this i would like to know also


http://www.bf3timer.com/


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;15098403*
> Oh you can, but you can't choose which squad you are placed into.


and 99.999999% of the time you leave a squad and join the exact same squad of noob.


----------



## maybbmay

I personally enjoy the gameplay.

My only problem I've had thus far is not being able to user the party join feature and many of the game manager features. I have to refresh the page anytime someone joins the party or goes online/offline.

This is in FF/Chrome/IE - so I'm not sure what the issue is.


----------



## hydropwnics

so is there no eyefinity support in beta, I finally got the adapter i needed to support 3 monitors on my card and I wanted to try it, I setup the eyefinity monitor grouping and when i got in game it said my res was ~5400x1050 or whatever it is 3 wide, but instead of having the side views on the side screens it was just copies of the middle screen. thoughts anyone?

Edit: also I'm really liking the beta gameplay some of the action in the tunnels is unreal


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stuuut;15098608*
> Yes could somebody please answer this i would like to know also


same as early access


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;15098614*
> Keymapping isnt locked (if you're talking about binding?) I was able to change a few of them but I couldnt bind anything to the extra buttons on my mouse as of last night.


I also couldn't bind any mouse buttons as I wanted melee as my middle mouse button


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;15098781*
> and 99.999999% of the time you leave a squad and join the exact same squad of noob.


Yeah its just stupid. Why would I even bother inviting a friend to my Battlelog group if we cant get into the same squad? I know its a beta, but add this to the list.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15098826*
> Yeah its just stupid. Why would I even bother inviting a friend to my Battlelog group if we cant get into the same squad? I know its a beta, but add this to the list.


yea that is really annoying, i've had decent luck getting in same squad if i click the join button next to a friends name in the comm center thats already in a game thats not too full. but once you are in the game and u arent in the same squad its pretty much impossible to switch let alone to right one


----------



## claymanhb

Caspian border map is amazing! EA should have made that the beta and not metro. It definitely tastes more like a real battlefield game!


----------



## maybbmay

Not sure if this is their strategy, but Metro is their map that is likely most like CoD:MW, so perhaps while all of those folks are waiting for their game they might try the BF3 open beta. They'll see it's similar and decide to order it. Can't get much better advertising than free gameplay!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;15098859*
> Caspian border map is amazing! EA should have made that the beta and not metro. It definitely tastes more like a real battlefield game!


You do realize that it will most likely be released for everyone during the beta. I mean, why would they have a few servers that everyone can join? Also, they need to work out the bugs on the larger maps like Caspian before the full release.


----------



## Techboy10

So how is everyone playing Caspian Border? I went to bed last night at 11pm and woke up and everyone was freaking out.

I also have class until 2pm and then work until 7pm and I'm pissed that I can't play until late tonight. Is is permanent or only a thing for today?

Thanks for the update.


----------



## kcuestag

Here are some screenshots from Caspian Border;


















































































So far so good. I have to say I have some weird FPS drops to 40fps in some places of the map (At the "D" Flag) and some bug causing fps to drop when I zoom in with the tank gunner, also realized when that happens the GPU usage on the 2nd card drops from 99% to 50%.

I am sure this game will run even better when we get more driver updates.









And by the way, like an user above said, don't get your hopes down on this game because of the Metro map, the Caspian Border performs better and looks much better, and it is a real Battlefield.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRloaded;15095878*
> In rush you are supposed to detonate the MCOM stations at every segment of the map.
> Attackers get 100 tickets per each segment and lose if they run out.
> You lose a ticket per life lost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15095891*
> Attackers have "tickets" Number of total respawns the team gets. If you don't destroy the MCOM stations before you've run out of tickets you lose. Destroying the MCOM stations refreshes the total number of tickets for the attackers back to 100. Defenders meanwhile have infinite respawns.
> 
> As for picking up ammo just throw out an ammo box or stand by one and watch your ammo it will regenerate or rise.


Thanks guys.


----------



## hydropwnics

is it open to everyone or just those locked servers?


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15098924*
> And by the way, like an user above said, don't get your hopes down on this game because of the Metro map, the Caspian Border performs better and looks much better, and it is a real Battlefield.


Well now im just jelly.


----------



## hp.

I am on 570 sli , still i dunno why i feel even on ultra settings i was not on full graphics or idk what. was not happy with graphics. What can be the reason ?


----------



## Liquidpain

LMAO! Caspian Border fills up in like 1 second!


----------



## Willanhanyard

Ah this game is so fun! I just got the beta


----------



## Techboy10

screw it, I'm calling in sick to work today. That means I'll get to play at 2pm and try out Caspian Border (finally). It's been torture all morning reading about people playing and me being stuck in class







.


----------



## Liquidpain

Om in caspian border!


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay;15098883*
> Not sure if this is their strategy, but Metro is their map that is likely most like CoD:MW, so perhaps while all of those folks are waiting for their game they might try the BF3 open beta. They'll see it's similar and decide to order it. Can't get much better advertising than free gameplay!


I think you just hit the nail on the head!!


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15098996*
> Om in caspian border!


can anyone get on caspian or are they passworded?


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15098977*
> LMAO! Caspian Border fills up in like 1 second!


How can you guys play Caspian Border? I only see Operation Métro.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15098924*
> And by the way, like an user above said, don't get your hopes down on this game because of the Metro map, the Caspian Border performs better and looks much better, and it is a real Battlefield.


I'm so glad to hear you say that!


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15099026*
> I think you just hit the nail on the head!!


Very good - I think the map is great; it shows that if they can pull off close combat like that and then implement it into a much larger map ala classic Battlefield style, it will be epic.


----------



## noahhova

On the 29th is the Beta open to everyone or still only people who ordered MOH etc?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15099074*
> On the 29th is the Beta open to everyone or still only people who ordered MOH etc?


its open to everyone, MOH and Origin Preorder started yesterday so they got a 2 day headstart


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay;15098790*
> I personally enjoy the gameplay.
> 
> My only problem I've had thus far is not being able to user the party join feature and many of the game manager features. I have to refresh the page anytime someone joins the party or goes online/offline.
> 
> This is in FF/Chrome/IE - so I'm not sure what the issue is.


Party Join feature works fine for me, it just took some learning. When you create a party, and click "Quick Join > With Party" you need to wait for your entire party to "approve" the join, then you all click "Join Server" at the bottom left, preferably instantly when the button becomes available. I joined multiple games last night without any of the problems and long waits I've read about on here.


----------



## Lhino

I just played about 3 rounds. Man this game is cool, but the graphics are not as good as I thought they would be.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15099092*
> Party Join feature works fine for me, it just took some learning. When you create a party, and click "Quick Join > With Party" you need to wait for your entire party to "approve" the join, then you all click "Join Server" at the bottom left, preferably instantly when the button becomes available. I joined multiple games last night without any of the problems and long waits I've read about on here.


I just unfortunately don't get any of the popups. Such as approve and join server. They just never appear. Same with joining a platoon, party, etc. I always have to refresh for them to appear.


----------



## olliiee

Should someone make an official thread for people to post performance on a spreadsheet? OCN could be the first site to have meaningful benchmarks on this.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15099028*
> can anyone get on caspian or are they passworded?


Heard it was password -- sexyelevator


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15099085*
> its open to everyone, MOH and Origin Preorder started yesterday so they got a 2 day headstart


Awesome I'm so jacked! Just installed Origin in preparation for tonight at midnight hopefully!!!


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15099111*
> Heard it was password -- sexyelevator


How is it possible that they can play it and not us? Or atleast me







.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900;15099125*
> How is it possible that they can play it and not us? Or atleast me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure ... heard the password would change today. Just not sure when.


----------



## hydropwnics

dono I also just found a website that said they released the password "sexyelevator" for the Caspian Servers, too bad I'm at work, it also said that password would expire at 18:00 CET

SOURCE


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay;15099105*
> I just unfortunately don't get any of the popups. Such as approve and join server. They just never appear. Same with joining a platoon, party, etc. I always have to refresh for them to appear.


Have you tried different browsers?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I cannot wait for this game! I pre ordered it on cdkeyhouse.com for $30.


----------



## Liquidpain

The password works! You have to keep trying though cuz it fills up mad FAST!


----------



## roasty

IMHO Seems like operation Metro was released first to make sure the console manufacturers were'nt left out in the cold in the beginning. Sounds like Caspian is defintely PC all the way and is more like what DICE would have done had this system not been ported.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15099106*
> Should someone make an official thread for people to post performance on a spreadsheet? OCN could be the first site to have meaningful benchmarks on this.


Can't do meaningful benchmarks until all the graphical options are implemented, or at least until we know what is implemented and what isn't.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Been trolling you guys, I gotta say I've known the Caspian password for a while now.


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15099213*
> Been trolling you guys, I gotta say I've known the Caspian password for a while now.


I'll never forgive you! Whoever you are!


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15099205*
> Can't do meaningful benchmarks until all the graphical options are implemented, or at least until we know what is implemented and what isn't.


----------



## Liquidpain

Good luck getting in a jet if you dont have a clan folks.


----------



## Hawk777th

Loving CB! Just keep getting disconnected and losing all the points I gained. Have yet to make it through one round!


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15099205*
> Can't do meaningful benchmarks until all the graphical options are implemented, or at least until we know what is implemented and what isn't.


Well I don't mean like a full blown review or anything, maybe just a spreadsheet with what cards are getting what with which settings


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15099243*
> Loving CB! Just keep getting disconnected and losing all the points I gained. Have yet to make it through one round!


Did you get on a jet yet? Its next to impossible right now. lol


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15099240*
> Good luck getting in a jet if you dont have a clan folks.


Wow?? Is this a special one-time thing for beta or will it carry over into full?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900;15099225*
> I'll never forgive you! Whoever you are!


Lol. At least I haven't even been able to play it yet; my bad karma for not sharing the classified info. The servers are constantly full and I don't have time to sit there all day waiting when I can be playing Metro.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15099258*
> Wow?? Is this a special one-time thing for beta or will it carry over into full?


No clue but I hope so.


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15099258*
> Wow?? Is this a special one-time thing for beta or will it carry over into full?


Seems like there is somekind of "VIP" I guess


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15099240*
> Good luck getting in a jet if you dont have a clan folks.


What clan is it?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Anyone interested in adding me on Battlelog here's my page:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/StealthPyros/

I'm very fun to play with and I have my own Mumble voice server. If interested, anyone is free to join in on it, you can message me for the info.

I'm at work and might not even be able to play tonight. The beta just had to start on the week I was leaving on a 4 day vacation cruise. I leave tomorrow and return Monday. The anxiety waiting to come back to play is going to torture me.


----------



## Liquidpain

I ment with out an organized bunch, everyone just flocks to the jets. I have yet to fly one.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15099324*
> I ment with out an organized bunch, everyone just flocks to the jets. I have yet to fly one.


Sounds just like BF2..lol


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15099331*
> Sounds just like BF2..lol


Oh, I never played it.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15099324*
> I ment with out an organized bunch, everyone just flocks to the jets. I have yet to fly one.


Ahhh the good ol days of BF2


----------



## kiwiasian

Where are the Caspian servers?????


----------



## CorpussStalker

94% Downloaded







Getting there lol


----------



## leegro

caspian servers are very laggy, not really worth it right now.


----------



## richuwo11

I love the glint, laser and flashlight effects. The tracer effects in the tunnels in Metro are also very nice. I even like the new server browser, seems to be a lot more responsive than the regular server browsers. Everything is nice and snappy. I also like how when you're joining a server, it first reserves you a slot, then it gives you 1min to go into the game.

Only thing I don't like is the grenade-throwing animation. Hard to judge where it's going to go. Seems to be sped up or something. Sometimes the character animations are distorted, like when a guy is running around a corner, it looks like their spine is broken and they're leaning way too much in whatever direction they're running.

Overall, very satisfied. Well worth my $60. Might have to do some OCing though, as I'm only averaging ~35-40 fps.


----------



## Liquidpain

Ok Folks I finally flew a jet! The first few times I had no idea what the controls were and with out mouse binding, I was screwed. I took off, flew 90 degrees straight in the air, stalled, and crashed into my own base!

The 3rd time I took off, I managed to fly around the intire map! It is HUGE! I tried to destroy some ground targets but i just ended up into a water tower! LOL!


----------



## 8564dan

With the open beta being tomorrow, you guys reckon the servers can handle it?


----------



## seth.i.simmons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15099205*
> Can't do meaningful benchmarks until all the graphical options are implemented, or at least until we know what is implemented and what isn't.


Even though it is just the Beta, theres a really good list of people's results here, which you can sort easily, and find your setup (or close to it.) Pretty useful, at least to see how your PC should run the Beta.

My motherboard better get here today, or I'm gonna be so ticked! Darn SAT though, I have to take it on Saturday, so there's for sure not gonna be a late Friday night of BF3 for me









And totally random, but the tac-lights are just SICK! Love how you can blind people with the tac-lights, and the lasers too!


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun;15098302*
> anyone have an issue with the game lag a lot after playing some time? like after 3rd or 4th checkpoint (where metro ends). every 10 seconds i get a 2 second lag, with looping sound and stuff. seems like a memory leak for me, any possible fix? ive tested it in all details, similliar results. HD5850, i5 750, 4GB ram - everything OC'ed, overall framerate is fine even in ultra.


bump. any ideas? it makes game pretty much unplayable


----------



## Kentan900

I played Caspian Border for 5 min befor the server was shut down... that made me sad


----------



## sim0N

Do chopper gunner have tv guided missile ?


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15099541*
> With the open beta being tomorrow, you guys reckon the servers can handle it?


No, not yet. CB is laggy as hell right now.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15098578*
> thanks bud, hmm, i might have to get a new mouse if this keeps up for bf3, or its the 11.10 drivers for ati.


ok a follow up on this issue, this is in the game, there alot of people on nvidia and amd side having the same issue.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518945722860/
glad im not the only one.


----------



## Hawk777th

They are stress testing the servers now will have to try and play CB later.


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15099541*
> With the open beta being tomorrow, you guys reckon the servers can handle it?


Probably not.









For just the people that got the early beta access, we were waiting in server queues for a while, sometimes getting disconnected.

Unless they get some more servers up for the open beta, I think it could be messy.


----------



## Mach 5

So there are already hacks out for this then? I know a wallhack when im being shot at by someone with one....makes the fact that you can get shot through those massive boulders even more annoying...

Also:

How do you change team?
How can you do chat? I cant find it in the key binding options at all.


----------



## snow cakes

heres a good caspain border feed.

http://www.twitch.tv/sokushd


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5;15099591*
> So there are already hacks out for this then? I know a wallhack when im being shot at by someone with one....makes the fact that you can get shot through those massive boulders even more annoying...
> 
> Also:
> 
> How do you change team?
> How can you do chat? I cant find it in the key binding options at all.


You change team under the squad menu. Hit esc while you are playing to see it.


----------



## turbocharged

Anyone else "lost connection to server" right before the end of a round only to lose any progress made during that round? This happened to me two out of the four games I played this morning.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;15099516*
> I love the glint, laser and flashlight effects. The tracer effects in the tunnels in Metro are also very nice. I even like the new server browser, seems to be a lot more responsive than the regular server browsers. Everything is nice and snappy. I also like how when you're joining a server, it first reserves you a slot, then it gives you 1min to go into the game.
> 
> Only thing I don't like is the grenade-throwing animation. Hard to judge where it's going to go. Seems to be sped up or something. Sometimes the character animations are distorted, like when a guy is running around a corner, it looks like their spine is broken and they're leaning way too much in whatever direction they're running.
> 
> Overall, very satisfied. Well worth my $60. Might have to do some OCing though, as I'm only averaging ~35-40 fps.


I would really love to see the Battlelog interface implemented directly into the game, where you can hit escape, click Battlelog, and have access to everything right there while in-game, to make the server switching process seamless. The slot reservation before loading in is genius.

The grenade throwing is a bit awkward. In my opinion they should bounce off the walls better, because they seem to drop and land 2 feet away from a wall if you try to toss it at an angle to make it around a corner. The grenades also seem kind of heavy, they sort of just drop when you try to throw them far.


----------



## Romanrp

Does this game feel anything like BF2?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15099598*
> heres a good caspain border feed.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/sokushd


That feed actually made me LOL


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged;15099621*
> Anyone else "lost connection to server" right before the end of a round only to lose any progress made during that round? This happened to me two out of the four games I played this morning.


Yes they are stress testing the servers right now such is life!


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15099598*
> heres a good caspain border feed.
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/sokushd


the vehicles seem to have some issues









tanks doing 360s...


----------



## Hawk777th

They slide around alot like they are on ice and kinda drop through the map. They fly into the air if you run into something lol!


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15099566*
> ok a follow up on this issue, this is in the game, there alot of people on nvidia and amd side having the same issue.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518945722860/
> glad im not the only one.


I haven't had this problem. Really weird. but i also have vsync and buffering turn on in nvidia control panel. I'm just staying at steady 60 fps the on metro and Caspian. Caspian seems to play much smoother. Also even with vsync i don't feel input lag. Not like other games like call of duty and BFBC2.

No stuttering. Running the new nvidia drivers for BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15099698*
> Does this game feel anything like BF2?


64 player conquest.... HELL YES IT DOES!


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15099728*
> I haven't had this problem. Really weird. but i also have vsync and buffering turn on in nvidia control panel. I'm just staying at steady 60 fps the on metro and Caspian. Caspian seems to play much smoother.
> 
> No stuttering. Running the new nvidia drivers for BF3.
> 
> *64 player conquest.... HELL YES IT DOES!*


You just made my Day!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty;15099762*
> [/B]
> 
> You just made my Day!


ha mine too


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3th0d1c4l;15099574*
> Probably not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For just the people that got the early beta access, we were waiting in server queues for a while, sometimes getting disconnected.
> 
> Unless they get some more servers up for the open beta, I think it could be messy.


If you were waiting in queue for a long time you were missing some filter settings or something (at least for US And EU servers). I played all day yesterday and never waited in one queue except for my first game cause i didn't know what i was doing. There were plenty of servers that were empty or not nearly full. I only had one disconnect issue and that was annoying. A few client crashes but i think that was my video cards acting up. Dropped the clocks and haven't had one since.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15098698*
> I've skipped 50 pages on this thread because you guy's just can't shuttup! Lol.
> 
> Played the beta last night for a good 4 hours, reached maybe rank 8. It's amazing, and runs flawlessly on my single 570 and Q6600. 1920x1200, all ultra though I've heard Ultra isn't implemented yet, 4x AA, 16x AF, HBAO on. Don't know my framerates but it is dead-smooth. The last section of Metro does give me a lot of stuttering but I don't think it is CPU/GPU related, it feels like HDD skips which is very possible.


Oh trust me, its CPU, i saw one user posting 40% fps difference going from 3.4 to 4.0 with i7 920...


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36;15099806*
> If you were waiting in queue for a long time you were missing some filter settings or something (at least for US And EU servers). I played all day yesterday and never waited in one queue except for my first game cause i didn't know what i was doing. There were plenty of servers that were empty or not nearly full. I only had one disconnect issue and that was annoying. A few client crashes but i think that was my video cards acting up. Dropped the clocks and haven't had one since.


Yea honestly I didn't wait once to get into a server, and had no problem finding empty servers for me and large groups of friends to join to start up new games. Dono how people had so many issues waiting in huge queues.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15099842*
> Yea honestly I didn't wait once to get into a server, and had no problem finding empty servers for me and large groups of friends to join to start up new games. Dono how people had so many issues waiting in huge queues.


I set the filter to only show me servers with 5+ slots and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15099839*
> Oh trust me, its CPU, i saw one user posting 40% fps difference going from 3.4 to 4.0 with i7 920...


Mmmm it's not CPU. It's NVIDIA/AMD driver related. My buddy with a 4.5GHz 2500k and same GTX570 has the same problem in the same areas. I get over 60fps through mostly all of the map.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518945722860/


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbocharged;15099621*
> Anyone else "lost connection to server" right before the end of a round only to lose any progress made during that round? This happened to me two out of the four games I played this morning.


Yes, its happened to me once.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15099698*
> Does this game feel anything like BF2?


Right now? Not even a little tiny bit.

Caspian Border is apparently different, but few have played it.


----------



## Yvese

Some things I noticed while playing on 64 player caspian:

- CORES. MORE CORES. My 2600k was at 60-70% load ON EACH CORE/THREAD! That's pretty awesome.

- If you have a GTX580, you are FINE. I was averaging 45 fps and never dipped below 40. Yea, it's not 60, but IT WAS SMOOTH.

- DEFINITELY FEELS LIKE A TRUE SUCCESSOR TO BATTLEFIELD 2. YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED!


----------



## coolhandluke41

quick question here..can i move Origin Games folder from my SSD (64gb







) to HDD and how ? ..


----------



## psyside

*GUYS, PLEASE POST SS'S (CASPIAN) in PNG FORMAT, FFS your ruining the IQ







*


----------



## Kentan900

Anyone wanna play with me?


----------



## remer

Origin live help is pissing me off. I've been waiting forever...
I just want to know how make origin use the proxy settings that every other program I have uses.


----------



## andom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


Anyone wanna play with me?










I'm down for some games. I have all day









My name is Nakashima32


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remer*


Origin live help is pissing me off. I've been waiting forever...
I just want to know how make origin use the proxy settings that every other program I have uses.

http://43.imagebam.com/download/o1Od...72943/derp.jpg


You can't temporarily disable your proxy setup to download them?

I created an Overclock.net platoon, I hope that is not frowned upon by OCN. It's not exactly a clan I'm trying to make, just a chillout play group, platoon makes it easier for everyone on OCN to come together since of course, BF3 isn't coming to Steam.

Edit: That makes me wonder... if you add BF3 to Steam as a non-Steam game to use the in-game overlay, shouldn't we be able to use Battlelog while in game without having to minimize or close the game? I think Steam browser = WebKit.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


quick question here..can i move Origin Games folder from my SSD (64gb







) to HDD and how ? ..



I havent tried it but in Origin u can click on the Gear Icon and go to settings and change the location of the Games Folder, then i'd imagine hopefully u can just copy ur folder of games to that location

Haven't tested it tho, worst case u might have to delete them and redownload/install them in the new directory on other drive but because they are already there it might be instant.

Again I havent tested this method.


----------



## Yukss

for those who haven´t received their keys yet, i just called this number: 0034-911230490 (from venezuela) this is ea contact services, i gave my email, the checked it out and told me (by phone) my key number, i´m downloading as we speak


----------



## infodump

Finally got into a caspian border game, and it showed the loading screen then I got kicked


----------



## dafour

How big is the download?


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15100304*
> How big is the download?


3.9gb


----------



## infodump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15100304*
> How big is the download?


Just under 4gb


----------



## downlinx

they are kicking everyone from caspian maps and changing the passwords guys


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Anyone here try the GTX 460... I currently have the 460 ftw so i want to know how i should run at 1080


----------



## Lhino

Wow, got kicked to desktop and it changed my Windows 7 theme to basic 0.o. I wasn't even experiencing any FPS lag. Oh well, all fixed now, back to epicness!


----------



## Darren9

I wonder what the update does - I haven't done it 'cause it took me 5 hours to get the first one







, I can still play in both maps though.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Wow, got kicked to desktop and it changed my Windows 7 theme to basic 0.o. I wasn't even experiencing any FPS lag. Oh well, all fixed now, back to epicness!


we are all getting kicked, they are changing the password.

Any idea where we can dig up the new one?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*


we are all getting kicked, they are changing the password.

Any idea where we can dig up the new one?


not sure but ima be sad if i cant try caspian when i get home from work


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15100046*
> You can't temporarily disable your proxy setup to download them?
> 
> I created an Overclock.net platoon, I hope that is not frowned upon by OCN. It's not exactly a clan I'm trying to make, just a chillout play group, platoon makes it easier for everyone on OCN to come together since of course, BF3 isn't coming to Steam.
> 
> Edit: That makes me wonder... if you add BF3 to Steam as a non-Steam game to use the in-game overlay, shouldn't we be able to use Battlelog while in game without having to minimize or close the game? I think Steam browser = WebKit.


I applied to join. Hope it was the right platoon lol


----------



## dafour

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


3.9gb


Thank you,just found a torrent with the files in,i'm gonna down this and i'm ready to recieve key tomorrow.
I hope so.


----------



## Waffleboy

I got back to my dorm 5 minutes after they kicked everyone out of Caspian Border D: WHYYYY


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I got back to my dorm 5 minutes after they kicked everyone out of Caspian Border D: WHYYYY


They are changing the password. No idea what the new one is.


----------



## hydropwnics

im interested to know what the update does, I wish i had left my computer on at home so I could Remote in to start the DL


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15100510*
> im interested to know what the update does, I wish i had left my computer on at home so I could Remote in to start the DL


What update?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


What update?


i read a prior post that you can right click on the beta in Origin and force some update or something I'm not at home to try it


----------



## kingpin4329

I wanted to find out if any other users out there are experiencing problems with the new beta drivers from NVIDIA for the bf3 beta?

I got home last night with about 30minutes available to play BF3 and noticed that when i went into the video options and applied the changed settings, my pc black screen'd and completed locked up (had to manually shutdown).

I wiped the drivers and reinstalled, hoping it was just a corrupt driver file (I have not had ANY issues with my SLI setup with any other game). After the reinstall, i was able to fiddle with the video settings and not have any issues, however gameplay would only last 10-20 minutes before it did the same black screen lockup. The 3rd of 4rth time this happened i left the PC on the black screen, hoping it would recover and sure enough about 10 minutes later explorer came back up and showed that the nvidia driver had crashed.

I had a moderate overclock running on the graphics cards, so I dropped the core volts and frequencies back to reference. Game continued to have the exact same issues.

I noted that GPU temps on my top card (the hottest one) had peaked to 76c during gameplay (which doesnt seem too horrible) while the other card ran at a nice 69c peak. Within the nvidia control panel I have the Phys-x dedicated to GPU 2 only (as to avoid constant switching) and all other settings seem standard for the SLI setup.

I ran the game with full ultra settings and AA at 2x (recieved 40/65fps) and it looks absolutely stunning... I had v-sync turned on as well which seemed to help smooth things out.

I also noticed some odd occurances during the first 1-2 minutes of each game where the center of the screen (a 3-4" bar across the monitor) would flicker white for meer milliseconds in 2-3 second intervals. After it stops I don't see any sort of artifacting or other issues until the whole system locks up and black screens.

SO- when i get home tonight, I am going to drop all overclocks back to stock (cpu and gpu's). POSSIBLY do an OS reinstall. And re-paste the GPU with articsilver as opposed to the reference TIM that is still on them.

I'll take any other suggestions as well and see what happens. I built half of the rig for BF3 and I'll be damned if it doesnt work!









SO TELL ME OH GODS OF THE OCN, WHAT WOULD YOU HAVE ME DO!?









EDIT:
Uninstalling the new beta drivers, and reinstalling older drivers causes SERIOUS "artifacting" on the screen whenever action occurs. The game runs stable until a gun is shot or SPECIFICALLY an enemy shows up on the screen. (teammates do not cause this issue) and it causes serious frame studdering and major artifacting. soon as the action ceases. everything is fine.


----------



## Lhino

How do you check if you are running DX11?


----------



## snow cakes

heard this was the new one, *sexylegs* pw?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


heard this was the new one, *sexylegs* pw?


Doesn't work for me.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Doesn't work for me.


well did they change it yet?


----------



## fsf

hey guys, I just bought BF3 on origin. I wanna know how do I download the beta. Do I need any keys or do I just download through the site?

the reason I ask is because I couldn't find anything.

ty


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf;15100606*
> hey guys, I just bought BF3 on origin. I wanna know how do I download the beta. Do I need any keys or do I just download through the site?
> 
> the reason I ask is because I couldn't find anything.
> 
> ty


they are no longer offering the promo. you'll have to wait for tomorrow


----------



## mattlyall06

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf;15100606*
> hey guys, I just bought BF3 on origin. I wanna know how do I download the beta. Do I need any keys or do I just download through the site?
> 
> the reason I ask is because I couldn't find anything.
> 
> ty


Open beta starts tomorrow, I don't think you preordered early enough to get an early beta key, I think the cut off date was the 25th or something. Chances are you will be able to play starting tomorrow. I could be wrong tho, for the people that did preorder in time, they email you a key that you redeem in Origin. Closed beta for preorders started yesterday so they just got a 2 day headstart

Ninja'd ^


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf;15100606*
> hey guys, I just bought BF3 on origin. I wanna know how do I download the beta. Do I need any keys or do I just download through the site?
> 
> the reason I ask is because I couldn't find anything.
> 
> ty


If you just bought it you have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## fsf

Guess I'll wait then.

Thank you all rep++


----------



## c0ld

I was playing and a player was complaining how glitchy and slow the game was. I asked him what video card was he running and he said a 8500GT then I lol'ed at him telling its his video card.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I was playing and a player was complaining how glitchy and slow the game was. I asked him what video card was he running and he said a 8500GT then I lol'ed at him telling its his video card.


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I was playing and a player was complaining how glitchy and slow the game was. I asked him what video card was he running and he said a 8500GT then I lol'ed at him telling its his video card.


Aww man that is cOld


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15100655*
> I was playing and a player was complaining how glitchy and slow the game was. I asked him what video card was he running and he said a 8500GT then I lol'ed at him telling its his video card.


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


----------



## mordak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


Much MUCH worse.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


Definitely worse than a 4850. I had a 8800GS right before I owned a 4850. There was no comparison.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


much worse lol!


----------



## tantrick

wow this game looks great!!


----------



## RPXZ

Game is unplayable. Glitchers and randomly fall through the map. I wouldn't recommend bothering with this until the map is fixed.


----------



## Amhro

oh im glad that 4850 isnt that bad








i really cant wait for tommorow to try it out
im hoping for 40+ fps @ low/med settings


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RPXZ;15100786*
> Game is unplayable. Glitchers and randomly fall through the map. I wouldn't recommend bothering with this until the map is fixed.


Lol Heck no! While they are random it is still worth playing. Had a great time playing last night.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Game is unplayable. Glitchers and randomly fall through the map. I wouldn't recommend bothering with this until the map is fixed.


It is not nearly that bad. I get one or two "did that really just happen" moments in a game sometimes. For the most part its fine. My only really issue is the physics sometimes when you kill people they go flying for no reason lol. Head shot does not equal 30ft launch.

I also spawned stuck in a rock once. Could kill people and they couldn't hit me. I got bored cause I couldn't move and just killed my self.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Game is unplayable. Glitchers and randomly fall through the map. I wouldn't recommend bothering with this until the map is fixed.


Hasn't happened to me even once in the 2 hours I've played, and haven't witnessed it happen either.

It's a beta.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Head shot does not equal 30ft launch.


That's what the government wants you to think


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esotericrj*


Lol Heck no! While they are random it is still worth playing. Had a great time playing last night.


Last night was fine. Today is horrible after I checked for updates. I run fall through the map. I spawn on my forced squad leader fall through the map, try to prone, fall through the map.


----------



## FlawleZ

Could someone with an HD4800 series card (preferably 4890 or OC'ed 4870) comment on their experiences with BF3 and the performance with 1 or two of these cards in Crossfire? I don't expect Ultra settings by any means but I'd like to know more specifically at what detail settings these cards can handle with acceptable performance.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*












Haha +1

Well I have to work all day 10hr get off at 7pm around 9 more hours to go FUUUUUU









Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


Aww man that is cOld










Had to break the news he was insulting BF3 my new love <3

What levels are you guys at and your fav weapons?

I currently loving the SV98, M249 w/ reddot or Holo, stand, extended mag (Go into prone and blast the noobs away), and the M419 I belive for assualt its awesome!


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Last night was fine. Today is horrible after I checked for updates. I run fall through the map. I spawn on my forced squad leader fall through the map, try to prone, fall through the map.










What were your FPS yesterday?


----------



## Kentan900

Have they given out the new password for Caspian Border?


----------



## roasty

What levels are you guys at and your fav weapons?

I currently loving the SV98, M249 w/ reddot or Holo, stand, extended mag (Go into prone and blast the noobs away), and the M419 I belive for assualt its awesome![/QUOTE]

I have to wait till tomorrow


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


I havent tried it but in Origin u can click on the Gear Icon and go to settings and change the location of the Games Folder, then i'd imagine hopefully u can just copy ur folder of games to that location

Haven't tested it tho, worst case u might have to delete them and redownload/install them in the new directory on other drive but because they are already there it might be instant.

Again I havent tested this method.


Thanks Hydro+1


----------



## snow cakes

level 25 , i like the m419


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


What levels are you guys at and your fav weapons?

I currently loving the SV98, M249 w/ reddot or Holo, stand, extended mag (Go into prone and blast the noobs away), and the M419 I belive for assualt its awesome!


Didn't play it yet, but is the HK 416 available by any chance?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


What levels are you guys at and your fav weapons?

I currently loving the SV98, M249 w/ reddot or Holo, stand, extended mag (Go into prone and blast the noobs away), and the M419 I belive for assualt its awesome!


I have to wait till tomorrow







[/QUOTE]

You'll love it, you have to use a particular weapon in order to unlock the upgrades for it. There is gonna be a lot of replayability.

I play almost all day and didnt get bored from playing metro, although I wont like playing that much once BF3 is released


----------



## USFORCES

Yep and the upgraded weapons make a big difference, I feel sorry for the new guys just starting out tomorrow.


----------



## Yvese

Caspian Border is AMAZING.

My god I hope they open this up to the public before tomorrow. Hopefully the lag is fixed 100% as well.

I finally got into a server with no lag and WOW. Nearly brought to tears of joy when I started seeing jets flyby and all the com chatter.

And of course, 4-5 people every start of the ground trying to get on the jets lol.


----------



## FellsPoint

they nurfed burst fire to, so its better to hold down the full auto then to burst
which goes agaisnt physics and reality of guns


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beegeehost*


Didn't play it yet, but is the HK 416 available by any chance?


Yes and I hate the way it looks lol


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Caspian Border is AMAZING.

My god I hope they open this up to the public before tomorrow. Hopefully the lag is fixed 100% as well.

I finally got into a server with no lag and WOW. Nearly brought to tears of joy when I started seeing jets flyby and all the com chatter.

And of course, 4-5 people every start of the ground trying to get on the jets lol.


I can't join any Caspian servers anymore. Do you know the new password?


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15100988*
> Yes and I hate the way it looks lol


wait, how could they mess up the 416's appearance? that makes me a sad panda.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900;15100998*
> I can't join any Caspian servers anymore. Do you know the new password?


This^


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Its funny when I first played this game I actually was very disappointing but you have to first appreciate all the details and sounds. Boy this game fully maxed out with a great audio setup is something to behold. 
2nd. You have to know the level, at the very least know where the enemies come from so u don't die randomly standing around where u shouldn't have been.
Lastly, The game is a bit slower pace then Bad Company 2. You die faster, So play with patience and the reward is a game that easily trumps everything and we are only getting 5% of the actual battlefield experience...Huge maps, vehicles, 64 players..etc...


----------



## theturbofd

If I can ill take a pic of it


----------



## Bluemustang

Sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know if there's a way to set mouse buttons (forward/back etc) and toggle ADS?


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FellsPoint;15100983*
> they nurfed burst fire to, so its better to hold down the full auto then to burst
> which goes agaisnt physics and reality of guns


Yeah, theres so much spray and pray going on. I stop doing burst too after finding out that full auto is more effective than bursting.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beegeehost;15101003*
> wait, how could they mess up the 416's appearance? that makes me a sad panda.












I hate it


----------



## roasty

Anyone heard about leveling up into a ghillie suit for the sniper class? Noticed it is not available from the start in the beta.


----------



## Hawk777th

Thats how it looks in real life. Its just throwing you cause its not jet black like in real life and it needs some texture work.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Caspian Border is AMAZING.

My god I hope they open this up to the public before tomorrow. Hopefully the lag is fixed 100% as well.

I finally got into a server with no lag and WOW. Nearly brought to tears of joy when I started seeing jets flyby and all the com chatter.

And of course, 4-5 people every start of the ground trying to get on the jets lol.


I thought I read somewhere that in BF3 you can spawn directly into jets/vehicles in the base?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*


Sorry if this has been asked before but does anyone know if there's a way to set mouse buttons (forward/back etc) and toggle ADS?


You can't change any binds right now but there's a way around that. Use the Logitech software or your mouse's software, and you can bind your middle mouse key to represent any keyboard key.

For those who don't know:

T turns your flashlight/pointer on or off.
X lets you toggle crouch.


----------



## beegeehost

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











I hate it


yea, the design there looks a little "off"


----------



## Tennobanzai

After playing on Caspian, all my confidence was back, regardless of the lag/bugs/glitches. I know this game will be awesome.

I got the awesome feeling like the first time I played BF2


----------



## theturbofd

@hawk

Ya probably lol


----------



## c0ld

Did anyone changed the prone key? I changed mine to Left Alt its easier since you use your thumb.


----------



## Athorne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


Its much worse







. I hope I will get rid of it soon.


----------



## Hawk777th

The 416 is kind of an ugly duckling in real life lol. Looks great in pictures not so much when your behind it.


----------



## aznguyen316

caspian maps are locked, wish I could get into one.

@c0ld yeah I changed my prone key to control, but on HHKB my ctrl is where caps lock is. Z was pretty bad for me. I remapped a few things such as toggle crouch to C, now I need to remap mouse buttons too =T


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Wish, DICE the best because i have played all the BF series i so far love all of them.....


----------



## glycerin256

Caspian Border was pretty fun, I just played some. The need to make the minimap covera larger area. The stingers are working great cuz no one has unlocked aircraft countermeasures.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

I think its brilliant that Dice released the Beta with the map they did which directly compares it to the gameplay and experience one might have with Modern Warfare 3, Except Battlefield 3 does it 100x better. 
You really have to be an idiot to spend $60 bucks on MW3 which built the game in an office where as BF3 built the game by going out to the fields and recording battles and researching. Even if you dont like BF3 as much do it for the hardwork that went into it.


----------



## hp.

Playing bf3 from whole day long , flying jets FCKIN FUN MAN SO MUCH FUN. just little disapointed with graphics not so real.

And playing on in EU servers , us are too much laggy. where are you guys playin ? LUNE , kavin and other ocn guys ?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Caspian Border was pretty fun, I just played some. The need to make the minimap covera larger area. The stingers are working great cuz no one has unlocked aircraft countermeasures.


How you get in?


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


how bad is 8500GT? worse than hd 4850?


No comparison.

If the 8500GT were a full glass of water, the 4850 would be an entire City's watertank.


----------



## snow cakes

the caspain border feeds on twitchtv, how are they able to join the caspain servers?


----------



## c0ld

I didnt notice the difference in shadows from high to altra. Or do you have to restart game for the changes to take effect?

I man I wanna get home and play, on the good note today is payday for me









GTX 580 should be coming in by next week, should I get a second one?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I didnt notice the difference in shadows from high to altra. Or do you have to restart game for the changes to take effect?

I man I wanna get home and play, on the good note today is payday for me









GTX 580 should be coming in by next week, should I get a second one?


yes you need to restart the game


----------



## fstop

They need to make a standing -> crouch -> prone key like in MW.

X and Z is so not intuitive and its messing up my sniping!


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


yes you need to restart the game


Ahh I see but my FPS did vary a bit when I changed the settings without restarting.


----------



## Zackcy

Sigh, I might be able to play later today. Smart move giving away my beta code. Oh noes, an overnight wait X__X


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


They need to make a standing -> crouch -> prone key like in MW.

X and Z is so not intuitive and its messing up my sniping!










Change it I use CTRL for crouch and L ALT for prone


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Anyone get the new CB password?


----------



## Al plants Corn

Apparently it's the same password guys, I was just watching someone play it and they said its still sexyelevator


----------



## Hawk777th

I have tried that it doesn't work.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


The 416 is kind of an ugly duckling in real life lol. Looks great in pictures not so much when your behind it.


Agreed haha, it's pretty powerful in BF3 also. Can go semi on it and still manage some decent kills. I'm trying to figure out how it's semi, 3-rd burst, and full auto


----------



## Pendulum

Why do I always get disconnected when I'm on a sniping or shotgun spree?!









Also, is anybody seeing a lot of bugged players?
I can't count how many times I've died by bugged players. 
Ex: I die from an invisible player, killcam shows he's stuck in the ground on the other side of the map.

I also got a bug last night where my health was bugged at 0%, I just stabbed 6 people before the game said I got teamkilled.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its that magical 4 position selector switch!


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Which server is that for? I'm trying sexyelevator and no luck.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I made a Overclock.net platoon if you want to join just search it up







so far me and Kcuestag are in


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey guys I made a Overclock.net platoon if you want to join just search it up







so far me and Kcuestag are in


I apllied for an OCN platoon not sure if I applied for the right one lol


----------



## Norlig

When I'm playing, my Ammo count and Minimap is only showing half if itself.
as in half of it is outside the screen.

is there a way to fix it?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Caspian Border was pretty fun, I just played some. The need to make the *minimap covera larger area*. The stingers are working great cuz no one has unlocked aircraft countermeasures.


They do. Press "N".


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*


I apllied for an OCN platoon not sure if I applied for the right one lol


Ya your in


----------



## jcpiont23

Is anybody else kind of peeved that they made being a medic entirely pointless? I mean if I can regenerate health as any class... why wouldn't I just be support, I've got unlimited ammo and can just go prone and heal myself if I wait long enough.

Sort of annoying because it makes it less useful to have an assault/medic player on your team.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


Is anybody else kind of peeved that they made being a medic entirely pointless? I mean if I can regenerate health as any class... why wouldn't I just be support, I've got unlimited ammo and can just go prone and heal myself if I wait long enough.

Sort of annoying because it makes it less useful to have an assault/medic player on your team.


Most games you regenerate health slowly while out of the action. BC2 for example, you regenerated health slowly but medic was still useful. The biggest mistake they ever made with the medic was counting it as a death if you were revived, thank god they allow you to accept revivals now. In BC2 medics would revive you in firefights over and over for the points while your K/D was demolished. I miss BF2 when squads were squads and medics were glorious.

Edit: I also miss the Blackhawk in BF2 before the update where they nerfed it. Seriously, if I am aiming a minigun at you and you're hit, you die. UGH


----------



## c0ld

Its not instnt it take a while to start healing up. I find assault class very useful.


----------



## Techboy10

I know you're not supposed to share it, but does anyone know the new password for the Caspian border maps? I just got back from classes all morning and would love to try a round or two on them.

sexyelevator does not work.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Its that magical 4 position selector switch!


There seem to be a lot of those coming up in BF3 between the alpha and beta lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


Is anybody else kind of peeved that they made being a medic entirely pointless? I mean if I can regenerate health as any class... why wouldn't I just be support, I've got unlimited ammo and can just go prone and heal myself if I wait long enough.

Sort of annoying because it makes it less useful to have an assault/medic player on your team.


I've been on the fence about health regen for a while but seeing as it takes little to none to get killed in BF3, it's very helpful. But then again half the people that are medics don't heal..IDK it goes both ways i wish there were 5 classes and 6 member squads. They should've separated assault and medic. But it works 10x better than BC2.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


Is anybody else kind of peeved that they made being a medic entirely pointless? I mean if I can regenerate health as any class... why wouldn't I just be support, I've got unlimited ammo and can just go prone and heal myself if I wait long enough.

Sort of annoying because it makes it less useful to have an assault/medic player on your team.


Health regen takes ~15 seconds to kick in, with a medkit I can go from 1-100 HP twice in that time.
I think they should have kept assault with ammo boxes and support with health packs.


----------



## theturbofd

I hate when there alot of medics but no one is willing to revive anyone ..........


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Anyone know if there is going to be a hardcore mode?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Ahh I see but my FPS did vary a bit when I changed the settings without restarting.


some options maybe dont need the game to be restarted


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I hate when there alot of medics but no one is willing to revive anyone ..........


I rarely want to get revived, why not spawn again with full health and ammo? Once revivals counted as a death it lost most of it's value to me, only useful if it's a close conquest score, you're in a particularly strategic position, or it's a long walk to get back.

What I hate now is when medics only throw down health for themselves.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Health regen takes ~15 seconds to kick in, with a medkit I can go from 1-100 HP twice in that time.
I think they should have kept assault with ammo boxes and support with health packs.


Disagree, medics carrying LMGs? No that proved horrible in BC2. Assault as medic was a reasonable change for 4 classes. What really should've been done was 7 classes just like BF2 then one's not over powered. The problem is health regen with or without med packs is too fast. They could take it down a little bit and then it would be fine.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


I rarely want to get revived, why not spawn again with full health and ammo? Once revivals counted as a death it lost most of it's value to me, only useful if it's a close conquest score, you're in a particularly strategic position, or it's a long walk to get back.

What I hate now is when medics only throw down health for themselves.


revives don't count as deaths in BF3, at least that's what they said in one of their interviews.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I hate when there alot of medics but no one is willing to revive anyone ..........


Not everyone has defibs unlocked. Although I am sure there are ppl that have them unlocked and don't revive, but still, something to consider.


----------



## Vorgier

Just got into one of the CB servers.

Appletini for certain US servers

sexyelevator for certain EU servers


----------



## mindmaster54

in


----------



## Genjimaru

lol nice passwords


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Just got into one of the CB servers.

Appletini for certain US servers

sexyelevator for certain EU servers


THANK YOU!

Time to play!


----------



## roasty

Not sure if this will help anyone but here it goes.....

*"Update2: Looks like "EA testing US MPUK #04 (Central)" is still using the below password.

Update: This password no longer works. If a new one comes available, we'll be the first to let you know!

Zh1nt0 published the password for Caspian Border map on the UK EA forums!

Quote: 
So I've seen the replies on the forums and I think you guys deserve the Caspian Border experience.

the password is: sexyelevator (yes I picked it).

Password will be changed again to something else at 18:00 CET. *


----------



## Zackcy

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/119122909351526402


----------



## hydropwnics

ahhhh i get off work in 2 hours i hope i can still play CB :O


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richuwo11*


Not everyone has defibs unlocked. Although I am sure there are ppl that have them unlocked and don't revive, but still, something to consider.


In addition you can exchange the med kit for a grenade launcher which i did for a few rounds but hated. So some (and by that i mean 1 out of 100 or just me) was not healing cause i couldn't. But i probably drop 2-3 med kits every spawn barring i don't die in 30 seconds.

Based on beta so far I give the game a 7.5/10. Bigger maps and bug fixes will bring it up to a 9.5 or 10 for me. I am loving the experience so far.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/119122909351526402


What does it say? I'm at school and they block Twitter...


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


What does it say? I'm at school and they block Twitter...



This is why we can't have nice things, leaked passwords #notcoolman


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


What does it say? I'm at school and they block Twitter...


@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
This is why we canÂ´t have nice things.. #leakingpasswordsnotcool


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Health regen takes ~15 seconds to kick in, with a medkit I can go from 1-100 HP twice in that time.
I think they should have kept assault with ammo boxes and support with health packs.


Well I was tooling around with the recon kit and it seems there are frequent times where i'm just sitting far out of the battle trying to find and spot people, if my health has been dropped these 15 second intervals to heal become quite commonplace and I find myself rarely getting shot at when I don't have 100% health. Though that doesn't matter much since the assault rifles seem to match sniper rifle accuracy at most ranges.

Is assault still useful? Yes... does it seem as critical? No.

And to the defib comment, I just unlocked mine and it does become overwhelming with the crazy amount of death indicators on the screen, you sort of just want to revive people that are in well defended locations so that you don't just run in and add another death for your team. Really it needs to become easier to communicate with your team and build team connections. I can't imagine what's going to happen once we get to maps with vehicles, then we'll have support that doesn't dish out ammo, assaults that don't heal people and engineers not repairing vehicles XD.

EDIT: The quickmatch function seems to be down for me, I click it and it just says matchmaking for ages.. it used to at least put me in a queue.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


Is anybody else kind of peeved that they made being a medic entirely pointless? I mean if I can regenerate health as any class... why wouldn't I just be support, I've got unlimited ammo and can just go prone and heal myself if I wait long enough.

Sort of annoying because it makes it less useful to have an assault/medic player on your team.


I think the regen is a bit too fast, but I understand why they went with it as well as regenerating vehicle armor: those times when you're at 5% armor or health, and your teammates are a bunch of idiots that totally ignore your request for heals or repairs? This solves it.


----------



## Lhino

After the beta crashed I can no longer join games and the beta will not start up. It just hang on joining server in Battlelog.


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


What does it say? I'm at school and they block Twitter...


This is why we canÂ´t have nice things.. #leakingpasswordsnotcool


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


After the beta crashed I can no longer join games and the beta will not start up. It just hang on joining server in Battlelog.


I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one....


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I think the regen is a bit too fast, but I understand why they went with it as well as regenerating vehicle armor: those times when you're at 5% armor or health, and your teammates are a bunch of idiots that totally ignore your request for heals or repairs? This solves it.


But this only COMPOUNDS the problem even more. Why do I ever want to heal my team mate? They are just going to sit behind cover and heal anyways. Why would I run out of my way to repair a friendly vehicle? By the time I get there it will be regenerated anyway.

The only way to get people to do these tasks is to make them necessary for optimal team work... there needs to be better ways to ask for the assistance(comm rose). The points for doing the tasks also helps.

But adding regeneration only facilitates even more selfish game play then we see already.


----------



## Geforce man

I wish they would tell us when the open beta will be made to download...I wanna be home for it...ugh


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


But this only COMPOUNDS the problem even more. Why do I ever want to heal my team mate? They are just going to sit behind cover and heal anyways. Why would I run out of my way to repair a friendly vehicle? By the time I get there it will be regenerated anyway.

The only way to get people to do these tasks is to make them necessary for optimal team work... there needs to be better ways to ask for the assistance(comm rose). The points for doing the tasks also helps.

But adding regeneration only facilitates even more selfish game play then we see already.


I read somewhere that the regen feature could be turned off (based on the server) ... not sure if this applies to vehicles though.


----------



## ducktape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


@zh1nt0
Daniel Matros
This is why we canÂ´t have nice things.. #leakingpasswordsnotcool


Not sure if trollin. Well what did he expect to happen.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


I read somewhere that the regen feature could be turned off (based on the server) ... not sure if this applies to vehicles though.


This is nice and I believe also hearing the same for vehicles, I never even knew the player health regen would be in.

I do specifically remember reading that vehicles would only regen if they got damaged by a specific amount, I.E. they took less than 40% damage or something. This makes sense to me.

For a soldier to be able to regenerate from 3% back to 100% on their own becomes a bit strange.. Though I do realize now it's been in the game for a while, i'm just newer to the franchise.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


But this only COMPOUNDS the problem even more. Why do I ever want to heal my team mate? They are just going to sit behind cover and heal anyways. Why would I run out of my way to repair a friendly vehicle? By the time I get there it will be regenerated anyway.

The only way to get people to do these tasks is to make them necessary for optimal team work... there needs to be better ways to ask for the assistance(comm rose). The points for doing the tasks also helps.

But adding regeneration only facilitates even more selfish game play then we see already.


I don't really agree there. For recon it may work or a guy who just camps of to the side, but for those in the thick of things i don't think it works really well. Especially when your in the tunnels. I find hiding in the corner for 15 seconds without being drawn into some sort of conflict very hard.

It is sort of easier in the first stage if the defenders truly just turtle up as they don't come looking for you but i find normally they are running around enough to where that 15 seconds is hard to find.


----------



## microman

still kinda pissed i never got my key...


----------



## Spct

Hope they don't ruin this franchise. If I'm injured, I should need a medic. If I'm in a motorized vehicle and it gets damaged, I had better be an engineer. Self heal and auto repair are for selfish players and creates a 'my game, my goals ' player. Team work made BF2 the game it is. Lone wolf attitudes ruin BadCo.


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducktape*


Not sure if trollin. Well what did he expect to happen.


My thoughts as well ... he must of got his a## chewed out


----------



## homestyle

What time on 9/29/11 will the beta open up?

And do you have to pre-order to get beta on this day?


----------



## Liamo Luo

Sod the visuals, the sound on this game is something else! Especially in the tunnels, wow.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm excited because I won #2 prize in this thread. I'm anxious to know what I won. I'll fall back in my chair if the contributors threw in more 2500ks for 2nd place winners.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...your-very.html


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *microman*


still kinda pissed i never got my key...


Really? That sucks definitely false advertisment


----------



## roasty

I think I found it

"Health regeneration was announced a few months ago for Battlefield 3. For veterans of the series, this came as an unwelcomed surprise, zh1nt0 (Daniel Matros - DICE Community Manager) came with a little bit of happy news for the community today. Health regeneration is a server side option, meaning that a server admin can disable or enable the regeneration feature. We assume that the option also includes vehicle's health regeneration. When the option is turned on, soldiers and vehicles slowly regenerate health over a period of time. Those that were concerned about this Battlefield 3 feature can now relax. "

zh1nt0 wrote: 
Doable through server settings


----------



## axizor

So why exactly did the beta crash?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


I think I found it

"Health regeneration was announced a few months ago for Battlefield 3. For veterans of the series, this came as an unwelcomed surprise, zh1nt0 (Daniel Matros - DICE Community Manager) came with a little bit of happy news for the community today. Health regeneration is a server side option, meaning that a server admin can disable or enable the regeneration feature. We assume that the option also includes vehicle's health regeneration. When the option is turned on, soldiers and vehicles slowly regenerate health over a period of time. Those that were concerned about this Battlefield 3 feature can now relax. "

zh1nt0 wrote: 
Doable through server settings


If I play this game once it is released, I will only be playing on servers with regen health turned off!


----------



## dmasteR

Caspian Border 64 players on the EA Testing server is EPIC


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Caspian Border 64 players on the EA Testing server is EPIC


cant wait to play


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Caspian Border 64 players on the EA Testing server is EPIC


Is it open again?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



zh1nt0 Daniel Matros 
This is why we canÂ´t have nice things.. #leakingpasswordsnotcool


get over it


----------



## Stuuut

Hey how late will open beta start tommorow??


----------



## charlesquik

Do you guys have the same bug than me??

Like you get shoot, you go prone and hide behind a big rock and still get shoot?

Or like semi-auto sniper that one hit while the bolt action dont one hit even close combat


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


Do you guys have the same bug than me??

Like you get shoot, you go prone and hide behind a big rock and still get shoot?

Or like semi-auto sniper that one hit while the bolt action dont one hit even close combat


For the first one, some of the rocks in the game have screwed up collision detection with bullets and bullets will go through them. It's a known glitch.


----------



## nitric0

Anyone else unable to DL the update?


----------



## roasty

Just seen some screenshots of CB from a jet perspective and WOW! The screenshots were only on medium-high settings with 2xaa at a 1366x768 resolution and still looks unbelievable.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


Do you guys have the same bug than me??

Like you get shoot, you go prone and hide behind a big rock and still get shoot?

Or like semi-auto sniper that one hit while the bolt action dont one hit even close combat


Bullets go through a lot of the rocks.
Players get stuck under the map and can shoot you.
Players sometimes get bugged and become invisible.
Players sometimes get bugged and their body is stuck in the ground and is hardly visible.
Players sometimes get bugged with 0% health and become immortal. <- Had that happen to me last night, went on an epic knife spree with 10 people shooting me.


----------



## jfuze

Is Battlefield 3 made by the same people who made Medal of Honor? MOH was a disaster.


----------



## axizor

really wish i could get into a cb server....


----------



## ChosenLord

Ok wanted to share some issues here,

I'm running on my sig, p55 - i5 750 ( until I get my stuff tomorrow)

I often crash back to battlelog, 
Textures are not rendering properly,
Weird triangle shapes around crosshair,
50%-60% gpu usage, 
70-80% CPU usage regardless of oc.
35-60fps with high settings, 
12-17 with low settings
Bf3 drivers from nvidia,

Anyone else getting/reporting similar?


----------



## theturbofd

Im in CB finally :]


----------



## RyanBlackn

Is this game really CPU intensive? Should I upgrade from my Athlon X4 640?


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


really wish i could get into a cb server....


Me too man, me too.


----------



## malik22

whats the new password for caspien border?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *malik22*


whats the new password for caspien border?


try appletini


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*


Is this game really CPU intensive? Should I upgrade from my Athlon X4 640?


Very. At 3.7 GHz, my Q9550 is nearly maxed out all the time while playing this.


----------



## MooCwzRck

You guys should be reporting these problems to DICE so they actually get fixed!


----------



## theturbofd

Not to me my 2600k is always around 20-30%


----------



## Alatar

You Tube  



 
TotalBiscuit is now pleased :3


----------



## rashbeep

love caspian border, still don't like the squad system as of now.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Bullets go through a lot of the rocks.
Players get stuck under the map and can shoot you.
Players sometimes get bugged and become invisible.
Players sometimes get bugged and their body is stuck in the ground and is hardly visible.
Players sometimes get bugged with 0% health and become immortal. <- *Had that happen to me last night, went on an epic knife spree with 10 people shooting me.*


HAHA wish there was a video of that with audio of those 10 guys crying about your immortality.......


----------



## Cmdr.Shephard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Im in CB finally :]


















The gpu is having a slow death, 90c!!


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


revives don't count as deaths in BF3, at least that's what they said in one of their interviews.


Hmmm don't think that's the case, can anyone confirm? Playing Alpha I recall it counting as a death.


----------



## //MPower

Falling through the map


----------



## theturbofd




----------



## thuynh022

I really want to squad up with some of you guys.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*





































These graphics look pretty good, what is everyone *****ing about.


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


I really want to squad up with some of you guys.


I'll join


----------



## snow cakes

new caspain border pw is = Appletini


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


These graphics look pretty good, what is everyone *****ing about.


They didnt get an ultimate refined game with 3690 x 2900 resolution and 240 FPS or HD textures and Conquest jets with the finest beverage and 70 Virgin women feeding them grapes with their breasts. And dont even whisper attleBay ogLay or you'll really stir the hornets nest.


----------



## rashbeep

lol wow your gpu is running pretty damn hot.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rashbeep*


lol wow your gpu is running pretty damn hot.


Fermi


----------



## squishy18

so how do i put in the password or whatever to play on CB?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squishy18*


so how do i put in the password or whatever to play on CB?


when u double click the map it will ask you for a pw, type in Appletini


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


new caspain border pw is = Appletini


no it isn't, damn you for making me try it.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I can't get into these Caspian Border servers for nothing. It tells me either it's full or the server is changing maps.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garadex*


no it isn't, damn you for making me try it.


yes it is


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *garadex*


no it isn't, damn you for making me try it.


It is. Make sure you caps A in Appletini and you won't get the wrong password error. If you copy pasta it in, you'll get a wrong password.

It's a bit pointless unless you have the time/inclination to sit and repeatedly type in the password in the hopes a slot might open up.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


I think I found it

"Health regeneration was announced a few months ago for Battlefield 3. For veterans of the series, this came as an unwelcomed surprise, zh1nt0 (Daniel Matros - DICE Community Manager) came with a little bit of happy news for the community today. Health regeneration is a server side option, meaning that a server admin can disable or enable the regeneration feature. We assume that the option also includes vehicle's health regeneration. When the option is turned on, soldiers and vehicles slowly regenerate health over a period of time. Those that were concerned about this Battlefield 3 feature can now relax. "

zh1nt0 wrote: 
Doable through server settings


This is EXCELLENT news. It doesn't really bother me, health regen or not. But what it means is that the servers that have it specifically disabled, after the first few weeks of new players and that launch-time madness rush of players ends; those particular servers will be frequented by either old school BF2 players or more veteren players of team-based FPS's.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


It is. Make sure you caps A in Appletini and you won't get the wrong password error. If you copy pasta it in, you'll get a wrong password.

It's a bit pointless unless you have the time/inclination to sit and repeatedly type in the password in the hopes a slot might open up.


no u can copy and paste it and repeatedly hit paste and enter


----------



## $ilent

Sorry if this has already been asked, but for those without early access, how do you get a key if your just general member of the public? And if im in UK, does that mean I can play at midnight?


----------



## vitality

So im in a Caspian border server and I'm terrible at flying jets.. How do I turn? The controls just say A and D but that's not working....


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


It is. Make sure you caps A in Appletini and you won't get the wrong password error. If you copy pasta it in, you'll get a wrong password.

It's a bit pointless unless you have the time/inclination to sit and repeatedly type in the password in the hopes a slot might open up.


i type it in and i get a wrong password error in the top left and it tells me at the bottom left that the server is full







edit - nvm my left shift wasn't working for some reason all is well and i'm in


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


no u can copy and paste it and repeatedly hit paste and enter


Did that work for you? Doing so gives me the 'wrong password' error when typing it in does not!


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


they didnt get an ultimate refined game with 3690 x 2900 resolution and 240 fps or hd textures and conquest jets with the finest beverage and 70 virgin women feeding them grapes with their breasts. And dont even whisper attlebay oglay or you'll really stir the hornets nest.


lol, +1


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Did that work for you? Doing so gives me the 'wrong password' error when typing it in does not!


make sure you type the pw in to the slot first, then copy it from there


----------



## theturbofd

Copy pasta worked for me


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


I'll join










Gamertag?


----------



## garadex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Did that work for you? Doing so gives me the 'wrong password' error when typing it in does not!


I can confirm it does work


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Sorry if this has already been asked, but for those without early access, how do you get a key if your just general member of the public? And if im in UK, does that mean I can play at midnight?


I am not sure if they have announced an exact time that the beta starts tomorrow. But when it opens I believe you go here and DL the beta.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta

Edit: and for anyone who wants to play tonight my Origin/Battlelog name is Hydropwnics


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


I am not sure if they have announced an exact time that the beta starts tomorrow. But when it opens I believe you go here and DL the beta.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta


I see...im presented with "download for PC on 29/09/11" but wether or not thats septermber 29th in UK, or like 9 hours later in USA


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Does the pw only work on the US servers? I'm getting bored with this anyhow.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I see...im presented with "download for PC on 29/09/11" but wether or not thats septermber 29th in UK, or like 9 hours later in USA










i guess its same as early access, around 14:00 CET maybe


----------



## remer

Just played a round of caspian. Really laggy and I was disconnected when a new round loaded.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I see...im presented with "download for PC on 29/09/11" but wether or not thats septermber 29th in UK, or like 9 hours later in USA










hmm well they started mailing out keys yesterday for early beta at 8am EST US. Not sure what that equates too in the UK. I think you are like 6 hours later so maybe 2pm your time. I am really not sure though. You could check the Battlefield UK forums maybe someone knows there.


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Gamertag?


Origin: HaxJaxs


----------



## Norlig

When I'm playing, my Ammo count and Minimap is only showing half if itself.
as in half of it is outside the screen.

is there a way to fix it?


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## mbudden

Hopefully Xbox 360 doesn't get slammed when I go to download it tonight....
Anyone have any information on the 360 Beta?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


When I'm playing, my Ammo count and Minimap is only showing half if itself.
as in half of it is outside the screen.

is there a way to fix it?



i think there is a way to resize the screen in the options menu in game if i remember correctly.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i think there is a way to resize the screen in the options menu in game if i remember correctly.


the aspect ratio maybe?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Did that work for you? Doing so gives me the 'wrong password' error when typing it in does not!


Appletini only works on US servers.

The EU server password doesn't work anymore last time I checked.


----------



## Sgtbash

I ws hoping this thread had answers, my games just crash every 10 minutes to desktop, my card fan jumps up around 20% as soon as it crashes and settles down.
-
My card is running 45c max, I dropped my OC to stock clocks and still teh same.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Appletini only works on US servers.

The EU server password doesn't work anymore last time I checked.


Yeah I figured that, but they're harder to get into than Hogwarts so I think I'll just go play Minecraft for a bit


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Yeah I figured that, but they're harder to get into than Hogwarts so I think I'll just go play Minecraft for a bit










lmao, and your avatar makes me feel uneasy


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


lmao, and your avatar makes me feel uneasy


That's what all the ladies say.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Does anyone else get texture flickering/corruption in Caspian border?


----------



## theturbofd

Any news if there going to add more servers since it will be Hell on earth for pc tomorrow


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Does anyone else get texture flickering/corruption in Caspian border?


texture flickers on the asphalt runway yes


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Any news if there going to add more servers since it will be Hell on earth for pc tomorrow



s0000oo true. I hope I can play when I get home before it's released to the masses.


----------



## Inverse

I can't get in so I can't tell you. -_-

Honestly, if I have to play one more round of Metro I'll go crazy. I want in Caspian so bad. What did you guys do to get in? Just spam the login over and over for an hour? lol


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I can't get in so I can't tell you. -_-

Honestly, if I have to play one more round of Metro I'll go crazy. I want in Caspian so bad. What did you guys do to get in? Just spam the login over and over for an hour? lol


takes about a minute worth of copy and pasting the pw and hitting enter


----------



## kingpin4329

I've been checking it every 30min or so hoping for some golden answer haha. I've tried practically everything i can think of. Im at work now, but im remoted into my home PC still trying to fix the issue. lol. Its like reverse working from home haha.

I found something else out (see edit in main post)
Uninstalling the new beta drivers, and reinstalling older drivers causes SERIOUS "artifacting" on the screen whenever action occurs. The game runs stable until a gun is shot and it causes serious frame studdering and major artifacting. soon as the action ceases. everything is fine.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


Edit: and for anyone who wants to play tonight my Origin/Battlelog name is Hydropwnics










Added you. I have to work soon, but ill be home around 9. I'm very team-oriented.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


texture flickers on the asphalt runway yes


So it's not just me.


----------



## hp.

it works on some eu too. I was playing and just closed the game


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I can't get in so I can't tell you. -_-

Honestly, if I have to play one more round of Metro I'll go crazy. I want in Caspian so bad. What did you guys do to get in? Just spam the login over and over for an hour? lol


I tried each one with copy/paste. Got in after about 30 seconds of trying. You should even try the ones that look full. I got in one with the status of 64/64


----------



## penguin0

Anyone know why I'm not getting great fps with my sig rig? I've seen others with similar specs getting 50+ but I get low 30s. I even have the beta drivers installed, someone help?


----------



## Blackops_2

Is pass still sexyelevator?


----------



## trendy

Sounds like a driver problem, black screening usually means problems with old driver files being present.

Make sure you completely clear out your drivers (there's a great guide on evga's 500 series forum) and install only what you need (phsyx and the display driver usually).

That's all I can come up with, other than maybe a hardware issue that just popped up.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## InfamousLegend

Whats the password, I don't want to search 20 pages back to find it.

I'm on U.S. servers.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Is pass still sexyelevator?


Pretty sure it is Appletini.


----------



## Monkmachine

For those getting texture fittings are you on the AMD bf3 beta drivers? I installed it yesterday and seem to be getting texture flickers ever since....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguin0*


Anyone know why I'm not getting great fps with my sig rig? I've seen others with similar specs getting 50+ but I get low 30s. I even have the beta drivers installed, someone help?


try turning graphic detail down


----------



## InfamousLegend

How do the jets fly?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Pretty sure it is Appletini.


Thanks, it's registering just saying the server can't be found or is full


----------



## Sgtbash

Yeah it just crashed when I was in a jet on caspian border :/


----------



## ZachOlauson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Is pass still sexyelevator?


no appletini


----------



## Higgins

If the leaked password would have been kept more low-key, we would be able to enjoy it a little bit more. The last round of Capian I played was laggy to the point of being completely unplayable, simply because of the MASSIVE volume of people trying to join the server.

Its great that the password got leaked so some people could play it, but when you go posting it all over the place and everyone tries to get in on it, everybody looses.

Think a little bit next time guys.


----------



## penguin0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


try turning graphic detail down


Ya when I do that it doesn't make a difference fps wise. Also right after I installed the beta drivers I was getting around 60 but now not anymore.....


----------



## theturbofd

EU password is Appletini aswell for those who dont know i just joined it


----------



## CBZ323

Anyone knows if the game is CPU intensive? right now i have my cpu at stock until i need to OC to keep it cool.

Also, just a random thought. I hate when planes lag. I can see a tank or a person going back but a plane is just so unrealistic it bothers me x10.


----------



## Waffleboy

Hopefully Caspian will be released officially tomorrow and a bunch of servers will be running.


----------



## xDriftyy

I'm looking for people to play with on the BF3 beta. I can't stand not having pc gaming friends, all of my friends are too into Xbox. Feel free to add me and squad up, I play for the objective and I play hard. Origin - xDriftyy


----------



## kilrbe3

Getting this error today and crashing with the latest build.. this didnt happen yesterday at all..

















whats wrong?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


Anyone knows if the game is CPU intensive? right now i have my cpu at stock until i need to OC to keep it cool.

Also, just a random thought. I hate when planes lag. I can see a tank or a person going back but a plane is just so unrealistic it bothers me x10.


I get around 30%-35% usage on my 2600k @ 4.5GHz and always 98%-99% on the GPU.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Just got into a Caspian Border game, didn't know what the hell was going on, lag was terrible and I got pwnt, but my God, it really is a Battlefield game. Screw Rush, give me 64 player Conquest. So epic.





































For what it's worth, running at 1920x1080, everything Ultra, 2 x AA, getting 45-60 FPS throughout on my sig rig.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


How do the jets fly?


Jets fly thanks to aerodynamic lift produced by the shape of their wings. Their powerful turbine creates a thrust force that creates a reaction on the plane allowing to overcome drag and reach supersonic speeds.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I get around 30%-35% usage on my 2600k @ 4.5GHz and always 98%-99% on the GPU.


On metro i get 60-70 cpu 99 gpu. On Caspian i get 85-100 CPU and 99 GPU. FPS is from 36-48ish.


----------



## Kreeker

So tired of playing metro aka CoD...


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


On metro i get 60-70 cpu 99 gpu. On Caspian i get 85-100 CPU and 99 GPU. FPS is from 36-48ish.


100 CPU with an FPS, what is this madness?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


If the leaked password would have been kept more low-key, we would be able to enjoy it a little bit more. The last round of Capian I played was laggy to the point of being completely unplayable, simply because of the MASSIVE volume of people trying to join the server.

Its great that the password got leaked so some people could play it, but when you go posting it all over the place and everyone tries to get in on it, everybody looses.

Think a little bit next time guys.


The game is lagging cuz it has 64 players in it. I mean, at optimum~ that's who you'd be playing anyway. You think people constantly hitting the login server and getting turned away with "Server is Full" is causing the lag? It's obviously related to the game, and the server. Unless you wanted 64 player maps with 20-30 people in it.

I got to play a bit, game is definitely funner, as expected. I wouldn't call it Battlefield 2 fun, to be honest it's about what I felt in Bad Company 2, with the jets layer adding to it. Maps are grander, which is fantastic. This map in particular is like multiple maps in one, very epic~ though no real sense of progression like Karkand. It's a huge Battlefield. A perfect representation of this game.

Helicopter was, underwhelming. The chopper was stiff, not hard to fly, and extremely slow. Slower than Bad Company 2 in fact. With a smaller window and turning capability. Height restrictions lifted allow this chopper to go higher than ever before, but this feature is pointless as Helicopters are currently Jet fodder. Food for the buzzards.

Due to the spotting ability being really tiny, and cumbersome (at present time) few use it, so the ability to see infantry is minimal. I figure once Helicopter unlocks become part of my collection I'll have Infrared and NVGs and all sorts of ways to detect and avoid enemy fire. As a Infantry soldier with no unlocks, I died more often than I died WITH unlocks~ so the same will most likely go with the Helicopter.

Hopefully there is a "speed" perk with the helicopter, and/or an agility boost as well. The Helicopter can "bank and turn" like it does in BF2. You can make lateral passes and even loops, but the speed is SOOOO low with it, you'll be lucky to make a full revolution before stalling. This is somewhere between BF2142 Helicopter and BF2 Helicopter with some BC2 chopper thrown in to hold it down.


----------



## Nova.

Wish I could actually play a round of Caspian...


----------



## xJavontax

EDIT: So I'm hearing mixed things. Is the beta pretty well optimized or not?


----------



## theturbofd

some jet action with keyboard


----------



## Nova.

Also, does anyone how to update the game?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

64 player conquest is pure awesome!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


The game is lagging cuz it has 64 players in it. I mean, at optimum~ that's who you'd be playing anyway. You think people constantly hitting the login server and getting turned away with "Server is Full" is causing the lag? It's obviously related to the game, and the server. Unless you wanted 64 player maps with 20-30 people in it.

I got to play a bit, game is definitely funner, as expected. I wouldn't call it Battlefield 2 fun, to be honest it's about what I felt in Bad Company 2, with the jets layer adding to it. Maps are grander, which is fantastic. This map in particular is like multiple maps in one, very epic~ though no real sense of progression like Karkand. It's a huge Battlefield. A perfect representation of this game.

Helicopter was, underwhelming. The chopper was stiff, not hard to fly, and extremely slow. Slower than Bad Company 2 in fact. With a smaller window and turning capability. Height restrictions lifted allow this chopper to go higher than ever before, but this feature is pointless as Helicopters are currently Jet fodder. Food for the buzzards.

Due to the spotting ability being really tiny, and cumbersome (at present time) few use it, so the ability to see infantry is minimal. I figure once Helicopter unlocks become part of my collection I'll have Infrared and NVGs and all sorts of ways to detect and avoid enemy fire. As a Infantry soldier with no unlocks, I died more often than I died WITH unlocks~ so the same will most likely go with the Helicopter.

Hopefully there is a "speed" perk with the helicopter, and/or an agility boost as well. The Helicopter can "bank and turn" like it does in BF2. You can make lateral passes and even loops, but the speed is SOOOO low with it, you'll be lucky to make a full revolution before stalling. This is somewhere between BF2142 Helicopter and BF2 Helicopter with some BC2 chopper thrown in to hold it down.


The lag was due to them doing internal stress testing.


----------



## Clawbog

Caspian Border is an amazing map. Only got to play it once so far..


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


The lag was due to them doing internal stress testing.


Right~_ I'm not the one complaining about it_. lol This is beta, it'll get fixed.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Also, does anyone how to update the game?


right click BF3 beta in Origin, check for updates.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone asking for a key for the Early Beta will be Infracted as it is against the ToS to Cyberbeg.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


right click BF3 beta in Origin, check for updates.


I don't have that option. Just great...


----------



## InfamousLegend

Looks like they removed the servers from the browser, Dice figured out what was going on.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


100 CPU with an FPS, what is this madness?


Madness? This is Battlefield!!!

I know it's queer but i had to do it


----------



## xBxJxPx

I'm sad. I bought a GTX 460 because everyone was telling me in Alpha that it would be all I need...

I'm only going to be playing on a 1360x768 monitor, so hopefully that helps out.

Sums it up here.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


right click BF3 beta in Origin, check for updates.


Appreciate that....

My question is, why would Origin be so stupid as to let you join a server with an un-updated version of the game? Because it allowed me...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


Looks like they removed the servers from the browser, Dice figured out what was going on.


You do realize it was zh1nt0 (A DICE Manager) who leaked the password on purpose twice, right?

They haven't removed the European UK servers with Caspian Border, they've been up all day long.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBxJxPx*


I'm sad. I bought a GTX 460 because everyone was telling me in Alpha that it would be all I need...

I'm only going to be playing on a 1360x768 monitor, so hopefully that helps out.


What are your expectations? You'll be fine~ even on Low this game looks fantastic to my eyes. It's not like it'll be this polygonal, fuzzy mess with no color. If you're fine with no maxing everything out to its finest detail (OCD like mentality~) you'll have fun, you know~ playing the actual game.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You do realize it was zh1nt0 (A DICE Manager) who leaked the password on purpose twice, right?

They haven't removed the European UK servers with Caspian Border, they've been up all day long.










The Caspian Border maps no longer show up for me when I search for maps.


----------



## TriviumKM

I Can't finish one game without crashing and losing everything now. Seems like the only time it keeps it together is when its a loss lol. Battlelog also refuses to add my Origin friends.

Add my Origin/Battlelog if you want: bangKM


----------



## xBxJxPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


What are your expectations? You'll be fine~ even on Low this game looks fantastic to my eyes. It's not like it'll be this polygonal, fuzzy mess with no color. If you're fine with no maxing everything out to its finest detail (OCD like mentality~) you'll have fun, you know~ playing the actual game.


Yeah. I was hoping to at least play on medium until I can save up enough money to get a better card. Or SLI. I dunno.


----------



## theturbofd

For those who cant find CB maps go to your filter and make it show CB only

Also what is this update? why is it 3.9gb and what does it contain?


----------



## xDriftyy

Yeah anyone know what the update is? I don't wanna lag for 2 hours and find out it was nothing.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


For those who cant find CB maps go to your filter and make it show CB only

Also what is this update? why is it 3.9gb and what does it contain?


That's what I want to know... That's gonna take 4+ hours to download for me...







((


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


For those who cant find CB maps go to your filter and make it show CB only

Also what is this update? why is it 3.9gb and what does it contain?


Worked

And I want to know too.


----------



## Yukss

im soooo excitedddddd, i just downloaded the beta, im gonna find some servers rigth now..

add me in guys: yunke_acme


----------



## theturbofd

29 min for this update :[


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*


Yeah anyone know what the update is? I don't wanna lag for 2 hours and find out it was nothing.


I'm not gonna do it unless it automatically wants to or I hear we definitely need to. I think it is just going to dowload the whole beta again, which was also 3.9GB. If so, that is a total waste.


----------



## Waffleboy

I've played CB three times and gotten in a jet once (died almost immediately lol), it's a heck of a lot of fun. Reminds me of classic BF action.


----------



## Clawbog

All the US servers for Caspian Border seem to be down.

edit: A couple appeared but they are 48 players.


----------



## theturbofd

I think i'm the only person getting bored of Caspian border already :[ maybe it's because of the whole team waiting for jets to respawn so they can scramble


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just played some Caspian. Jets are pretty amazing. Reminds me of the map Harvest Day on Bad Company 2.


----------



## xJavontax

I'm assuming it contains Caspian Border and Metro.


----------



## rivaldog

I can't really play to well... I'm always randomly getting disconnected from servers! Usually its like right after or a few minutes after I earn my rank up and scope for my weapon







This doesn't happen in BF2 or Medal of Honor, I wonder what's up.... Any one else get this?


----------



## Liquidpain

Yea the jets are a blast! I flew into a water tower!!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Yea the jets are a blast! I flew into a water tower!!


i don't know why but this has me busting up


----------



## kcuestag

I have done like 30 kills with the jet already.

It is so much fun, I love the F-18/E Superhornet.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i don't know why but this has me busting up










Lmao! This is my first PC game as I have been a console gamer all my life. Let's just say I have some learning to do. Lol!


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Lmao! This is my first PC game as I have been a console gamer all my life. Let's just say I have some learning to do. Lol!


i7-2600K, SLI GTX580's....you jumped in head-first!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


I can't really play to well... I'm always randomly getting disconnected from servers! Usually its like right after or a few minutes after I earn my rank up and scope for my weapon







This doesn't happen in BF2 or Medal of Honor, I wonder what's up.... Any one else get this?


I am having the same problem. It is really irritating. Does anyone know of a solution?


----------



## Savag3

Have the PW for CB been released since it was sexyelevator? I read a few pages back appletini for EU, but it doesn't seem to work for any of them.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


Have the PW for CB been released since it was sexyelevator? I read a few pages back appletini for EU, but it doesn't seem to work for any of them.


Gotta use uppercase "A"


----------



## mtbiker033

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/204624259/i'm liking it, they need to add servers big time, they are all full, impossible to join as a party.

pp2000 is a beast with red dot







lots of full holds on defense

i usually play BC2 at 8xaa, 16xaf, hbao on at superclocked speeds 797core @ 85% fan (not too loud) but I think I need to up my oc and see if it helps or not.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i7-2600K, SLI GTX580's....you jumped in head-first!










I had to bro. I had to see how sick PC graphics were so I treated myself. When I saw the initial footage of BF3, I said I WANT THAT!! Lo and behold, I created a little beast!


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15104736*
> I had to bro. I had to see how sick PC graphics were so I treated myself. When I saw the initial footage of BF3, I said I WANT THAT!! Lo and behold, I created a little beast!


I did exactly what you did! except I didn't go as extreme because I'm 16 and didn't have the funds from work :/


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I'm hearing Ultra still isn't enabled so you still have some eye candy to see yet.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323;15104781*
> I did exactly what you did! except I didn't go as extreme because I'm 16 and didn't have the funds from work :/


It's all good. You have to start somewhere


----------



## theturbofd

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5w_VhgUuOZE[/ame]

a little gameplay having fun with sniper. I feel as I'm the only sniper on my team who does there job. I mean I even plant and disarm bombs that should be the assaults job lol


----------



## irishtop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323;15104781*
> I did exactly what you did! except I didn't go as extreme because I'm 16 and didn't have the funds from work :/


I did something similar for the release of Battlefield 2. I had bought a new video card for the cheap HP I had so I could barely play high. Changing that card myself made me feel so cool.

Ahh the memories.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15104594*
> Yea the jets are a blast! I flew into a water tower!!


Ahahahaha!! That's the stuff dreams are made of!


----------



## b.walker36

So I got Into a cp game and it looked nice but so laggy I was lucky to get any points. We lost but managed squad ace lol


----------



## kingpin4329

I was pretty confident in the driver wipe, but maybe ill utilize some better software this time to clear them more efficiently.
Ill keep everyone posted!


----------



## GrandMax

What? An update from origin.

Check for update = 3.9 GB?









View attachment 231043


----------



## kingpin4329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy;15103690*
> Sounds like a driver problem, black screening usually means problems with old driver files being present.
> 
> Make sure you completely clear out your drivers (there's a great guide on evga's 500 series forum) and install only what you need (phsyx and the display driver usually).
> 
> That's all I can come up with, other than maybe a hardware issue that just popped up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Pretty confident its not hardware related as the cards survived a lengthy burn in from furmark today without issue.


----------



## Reloaded83

Anyone else get weird "freezes" on the 4th set of mcoms section on Op Metro? I thought it might be that the game was using past my 1 GB vram limit, but it only happens at that section. The first 3 sections run flawlessly.


----------



## Elite GunnerX

Try turning off sli and give the game another try...


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


What? An update from origin.

Check for update = 3.9 GB?









Attachment 231043


In battlelog it says my game is up to date so I am not downloading again. I think it's picking up the open beta client and re downloading what you already have.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Has anyone else updated?
Like someone mentioned, it's a 4GB update.


----------



## Vorgier

TBH these drivers suck ass.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Has anyone else updated?
Like someone mentioned, it's a 4GB update.


55% through. I'll check it out.

Is there a build information somewhere?


----------



## furmark

totalhailbut put some nice vids up of CB on youtube i wont link so i dont get in trouble lol .


----------



## PoopaScoopa

lol sniper montages.... Sorry, but zero skill there. I honestly wish they'd remove recon from the battlefield 3 game completely. Especially with prone and they being one shot kill noob cannons... Anyone can be good at that.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


The lag was due to them doing internal stress testing.


That's good to know. I just figured it was because of how many people were trying to get into such a small amount of servers.

Also a lot of streaming inconsistencies in Caspian when I played too. Maybe it was due to the stress testing as well. Was brilliant before it lagged all to hell.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


lol sniper montages.... Sorry, but zero skill there. I honestly wish they'd remove recon from the battlefield 3 game completely. Especially with prone and they being one shot kill noob cannons... Anyone can be good at that.


Who made a sniper montage? I was having fun with the sniper but to say they should be removed probably because you get killed by them all the time is stupid. I'm an important asset to my team since I defend the MCOM from idiot people who rush all the time.


----------



## GrandMax

Beta is now up to date. Let's try this!


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Who made a sniper montage? I was having fun with the sniper but to say they should be removed probably because you get killed by them all the time is stupid. I'm an important asset to my team since I defend the MCOM from idiot people who rush all the time.


You call them idiots because they're rushing on a game mode called Rush?

Who's the idiot here?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


You call them idiots because they're rushing on a game mode called Rush?

Who's the idiot here?


Guess you don't understand the word team work but your just talking out of your ass


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Guess you don't understand the word team work but *your just talking out of your* ass












Reading this again, it shames me that the human mind could come up with a sentence (I use that term loosely) this idiotic.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Guess you don't understand the word team work but your just talking out of your ass


No... I'm pretty sure he isn't talking out of his ass since the game mode is legitimately called Rush.... But, I agree with you, you're an idiot if you rush the objective. One would get killed by the smarter snipers, quite obviously like your self.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*











Reading this again, it shames me that the human mind could come up with a sentence (I use that term loosely) this idiotic.



exactly nothing to prove your statement Rush is a TEAM game. But like always idiots won't provide anything to prove their side *sigh*


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


exactly nothing to prove your statement Rush is a TEAM game. But like always idiots won't provide anything to prove their side *sigh*


lol kid, you need to settle down. I never said rush was a team game. Please go back to school, the human race depends on it.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


I am having the same problem. It is really irritating. Does anyone know of a solution?


I hate to say that's good news, but I have to say it kind of is so at least I know it's not me and will hopefully only occur during the beta!

I can't say I found a solution, but I did get into a server that finally let me complete a game. Three in a row actually. Racked up some nice points. Kept getting my ass handed to me on the attacking team but I dominate as a defender. Just need to get to the defibrillator so I can be a defensive attacker


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


exactly nothing to prove your statement Rush is a TEAM game. But like always idiots won't provide anything to prove their side *sigh*


You need to read your posts before you post them.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


lol kid, you need to settle down. I never said rush was a team game. Please go back to school, the human race depends on it.


When did I ever say you said rush was a team game? Seems like your the one who needs to go back to elementary school and learn to read. But again nothing to prove it also don't call me kid you don't know me.

@doc ok I want you to provide something that was wrong with my statement?


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


You need to read your posts before you post them.


Don't bother, he'll never learn. lol


----------



## Evil Penguin

Let's settle down before the mods issue infractions.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Don't bother, he'll never learn. lol


Yet you still provide nothing to the matter oh well


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


lol kid, you need to settle down. I never said rush was a team game. Please go back to school, the human race depends on it.


But it IS a team based game.

You need to stop trolling him dude~ I mean insulting him shows your lack of argument. Do you even have one? Just drop it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


You need to read your posts before you post them.


You guys don't even know who he is, or where he is from. Attacking his formatting instead of his argument (which is clearly understandable) makes you nothing more than bullies. WRONG bullies on top of that. He's said nothing wrong. I hate people who pick on grammar when they have nothing of value to add to a conversation other than insults.


----------



## furmark

meanwhile in bf3 ...


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


But it IS a team based game.

You need to stop trolling him dude~ I mean insulting him shows your lack of argument. Do you even have one? Just drop it.


Really? I mean really?

This isn't about whether or not it's a team game. He said I said Rush was a team based game, which I never did. Stay out of it. He's the one that started with the insults.


----------



## RPXZ

I'm personally done playing until some other maps become available. You can only play that crappy map for so long.


----------



## Jodiuh

I love lamp! More screenshots!!


----------



## GrandMax

Ok. UPDATE NEWS

All on high, 6870s CFX at 1080p, 2xMSAA.

Outdoor: 60-90 fps
Indoor: 80-130 fps
Vram =1800MB/2=900MB

Micro-stuttering was gone.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Really? I mean really?

This isn't about whether or not it's a team game. He said I said Rush was a team based game, which I never did. Stay out of it. He's the one that started with the insults.


How did I start with you? I was talking to poopa and you inserted yourself with no one talking to you. You said obviously they would rush in a mode called rush and I said there's suppose to be team work. Why would you keep rushing? You would lose easily.

But just forget it and lets drop the argument.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Really? I mean really?

This isn't about whether or not it's a team game. He said I said Rush was a team based game, which I never did. Stay out of it. He's the one that started with the insults.


It started with this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


You call them idiots because they're rushing on a game mode called Rush?

*Who's the idiot here?*


He wasn't even talking to you directly, and you quote him then INSULT him directly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


exactly nothing to prove your statement Rush is a TEAM game. But like always idiots won't provide anything to prove their side *sigh*


*YOU *started with the direct insults in this thread. He wasn't even insulting you directly. He said idiots from a general statement concerning an opponent who blinding attacks an objective without looking at his surroundings.

*YOU *directly insulted him, and he NEVER ever said that you made a Team Statement. He is lacking a period symbol, which lead to a misunderstanding.

He meant: "exactly nothing to prove your statement*. *Rush is a TEAM game."

Yes, grammar is important, but you've done nothing but insult and chide this individual based on insults that you started issuing and a complete misunderstanding on your part. No I won't stay out of this when people like you, who SHOULD KNOW BETTER being OCN vets, troll the hell out of people.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


But just forget it and lets drop the argument.


Precisely.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Has anyone else updated?
Like someone mentioned, it's a 4GB update.


Log into battlelog and check the game manager, I've not updated through origin and that says I'm up to date, I've played both maps.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Hey what you rather have a 6970 or a 570 ??? I'm considering a 6970 now instead of the 570.


----------



## InfamousLegend

I'm doing the update and I have a feeling it's just re-downloading the beta, which sucks because I'm losing play time till it's done.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


I'm doing the update and I have a feeling it's just re-downloading the beta, which sucks because I'm losing play time till it's done.


How can you stand to play the same map over and over?


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


How can you stand to play the same map over and over?


I was playing Caspian Border until I started the update. Plus how can you stand not to play BF3?


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


I was playing Caspian Border until I started the update. Plus how can you stand not to play BF3?


Lucky. I've tried to join several times today and it was a no go









You know how it is, when you see a bigger sandbox to play in you get tired of the one you're in lol


----------



## Inverse

Caspian Border servers are changing password again. Try to get in with the current one while you can.


----------



## InfamousLegend

How will we find out what the new password is?

*Edit: Is it true that if you update the beta it wont let you join servers, so can anyone who has done the update confirm this?*


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Log into battlelog and check the game manager, I've not updated through origin and that says I'm up to date, I've played both maps.


Was the same here. Only way to update was through Origin. Seems better but could be placebo. I tried so many settings and micro-stuttering is so tough to quantify. IMHO, it is different but I cannot be 100% sure.

Origin now says the game is up to date...

What are the passwords now. appletini and sexyelevator? Not working?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


How will we find out what the new password is?

*Edit: Is it true that if you update the beta it wont let you join servers, so can anyone who has done the update confirm this?*


I can't really confirm either way because I've haven't always been able to join a server before the update. But I just updated, and I currently can't join a server.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


How will we find out what the new password is?

*Edit: Is it true that if you update the beta it wont let you join servers, so can anyone who has done the update confirm this?*


I updated and still playing servers I just wish they fixed the floor glitch


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I updated and still playing servers I just wish they fixed the floor glitch


What floor glitch?


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


How will we find out what the new password is?

*Edit: Is it true that if you update the beta it wont let you join servers, so can anyone who has done the update confirm this?*


I was playing fine all last night and some today, randomly got disconnected 30 mins into a game (







), and now I can't play at all.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


It started with this:

He wasn't even talking to you directly, and you quote him then INSULT him directly.

*YOU *started with the direct insults in this thread. He wasn't even insulting you directly. He said idiots from a general statement concerning an opponent who blinding attacks an objective without looking at his surroundings.

*YOU *directly insulted him, and he NEVER ever said that you made a Team Statement. He is lacking a period symbol, which lead to a misunderstanding.

He meant: "exactly nothing to prove your statement*. *Rush is a TEAM game."

Yes, grammar is important, but you've done nothing but insult and chide this individual based on insults that you started issuing and a complete misunderstanding on your part. No I won't stay out of this when people like you, who SHOULD KNOW BETTER being OCN vets, troll the hell out of people.

Precisely.


No one is "trolling" you stupid kid. Stay out of it. No one is misunderstanding but you. Sorry, you lose.


----------



## InfamousLegend

I really hope it's because of the servers being rah'tarded instead of the update causing issues.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

The one where if you are running on the grassy area, you'll just sink through.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


The one where if you are running on the grassy area, you'll just sink through.


Oh I've seen that before, mainly at the first set of M-Com's on Operation Metro. It's at the M-Com on the left side of the map if your attacking, and theres metal walls next to the grass and you can sink through sometimes. I haven't seen anyone go all the wal through the map, but if you sink far enough you could lay down and no one would see you.

*Edit: 65% complete, almost done with the update.*


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


The one where if you are running on the grassy area, you'll just sink through.


This


----------



## jacobrjett

How many hours until open beta release?

Im in NZ so its confusing for me









edit: 11 hours?


----------



## rogueblade

Has anyone else got the 'Quick release bolt' or whatever add that is called for the SV98 in recon class?

It says it enables you to put your next round in the chamber without having to un-scope, but it doesn't work.......................????????


----------



## dj3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


How many hours until open beta release?

Im in NZ so its confusing for me









edit: 11 hours?


go by this http://www.bf3timer.com/ ?


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

how many GB is the beta download?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


The one where if you are running on the grassy area, you'll just sink through.


on some servers there is more than just "grassy area" it's really annoying,most of the hill outside is like swamp, sometimes you can't get out and just wait until someone kills you


----------



## jacobrjett

This is the console version

The black bars look interesting at the top at the bottom, I think it was a good idea.

However the game looks crap


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prodigalinkgaming*


how many gb is the beta download?


3.9


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProdigaliNKGaming*


how many GB is the beta download?


Come on. Search. It has been asked 12312323 times already. 3.9 GB,

Damn. Ain't 15000 posts enough already...


----------



## tyuo9980

You Tube  



 
 a quick video i made comparing low and ultra.

i realize that its hard to see the details so i'll tell you myself.

shadows are much better. AA eats up 30fps. picture is softened and AO is enabled.


----------



## InfamousLegend

Theres a bigger difference than I realised between low and ultra, imangine when the full game launches.


----------



## theturbofd

anybody noticed there is now a CB server called US public? it still has a PW on it though


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


This is the console version

The black bars look interesting at the top at the bottom, I think it was a good idea.

However the game looks crap



















The game looks crap...You're making a joke right? I mean you do have grey stuff inside your skull yes?


----------



## Yvese

It looks like the 'update' is really just the 'open beta' client when the flood gates open tomorrow.

I noticed in my HD where BF3 is installed, I now have 2 BF3 folders. One that says 'Battlefield 3 Beta', and the other 'Battlefield 3 Open Beta'


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

100 servers for 1000000 people...it was a bad idea....


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I am pretty sure there will be more servers available tomorrow, and if not it will be a damn nightmare trying to get into a game.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

It was disrespectful to us who pre-order with anticipation the game...to struggle this much to get into a server...just my opinion.


----------



## tango bango

I installed origin a couple of days ago.Is there away to pre-download the beta before the release?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15105979*
> It looks like the 'update' is really just the 'open beta' client when the flood gates open tomorrow.
> 
> I noticed in my HD where BF3 is installed, I now have 2 BF3 folders. One that says 'Battlefield 3 Beta', and the other 'Battlefield 3 Open Beta'


It is the other way around. Open Beta is older.

BF3 exe has the same date.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15106078*
> It was disrespectful to us who pre-order with anticipation the game...to struggle this much to get into a server...just my opinion.


There's more than one million of us, and servers are expensive to maintain and operate.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15106078*
> It was disrespectful to us who pre-order with anticipation the game...to struggle this much to get into a server...just my opinion.


Quick Match = into server

Caspian Border wasn't even officially released.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15106201*
> Quick Match = into server
> 
> Caspian Border wasn't even officially released.


Quick match doesn't work for me for some reason... gets stuck at "matchmaking".


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

No sir, the day it gets open beta for everyone you will be able to get it through the BF3 beta website.It's a 3.9GB file installer.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15106258*
> No sir, the day it gets open beta for everyone you will be able to get it through the BF3 beta website.It's a 3.9GB file installer.


What BF3 beta website?


----------



## Invert_Panda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15106201*
> Quick Match = into server
> 
> Caspian Border wasn't even officially released.


You do realise that Z1nto was the one that released the Caspian password so it was "Official" technically at least.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15106227*
> Quick match doesn't work for me for some reason... gets stuck at "matchmaking".


Check your filter settings. When I was trying to get into a caspian server, all of them were full so it said "matchmaking" for several minutes until saying it couldn't find a server. That was only with 8 total servers.


----------



## piskooooo

This is just awful, I can't even play anymore. I'm constantly falling into the ground, getting shot from no where, enemies have tags above their head like they're friendlies, my FPS dropped a ridiculous amount, everything is just sliding across the ground, randomly proned people will be laying on their backs with their arm across their chest shooting, I'm getting hit markers from headshots (the only thing possible I could shoot is their head, yet I still get a hit marker), and probably more problems I can't think of.

There's no way this game is going to be solid in a month, it's worse than alpha stage right now.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

and queues in the servers that had the option, didn't even work either...(6) queue I was in line for 1hr or so and never couldn't get in...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dj3;15105786*
> go by this http://www.bf3timer.com/ ?


I'm not so sure, it seems different timezones are getting different times. Example, this is what I'm getting on it:


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I am pretty sure we will see this game get released on the 25th of October regardless, 1/2 to 3/4 of the bugs will be fixed by then and the rest will be patched after launch this is just my opinion though.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15106138*
> I installed origin a couple of days ago.Is there away to pre-download the beta before the release?


P2P. Paste the contents in the appropriate Origin games folder.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15106449*
> I am pretty sure we will see this game get released on the 25th of October regardless, 1/2 to 3/4 of the bugs will be fixed by then and the rest will be patched after launch this is just my opinion though.


Yeah. Let's face it, as much as I love DICE and BF games, they don't exactly have a history of releasing very polished products. Even dating back to BF 1942, it was full of bugs at launch (and even for a while afterwards).


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15106449*
> I am pretty sure we will see this game get released on the 25th of October regardless, 1/2 to 3/4 of the bugs will be fixed by then and the rest will be patched after launch this is just my opinion though.


Dice already said they had fixed many of the bugs we are seeing. The beta is a build that is almost a month old now.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0ld

So I am almost off from work do I really need to update BF Beta to play? Whats new about the patch?


----------



## snow cakes

http://www.youtube.com/totalhalibut


----------



## dade_kash_xD

So far I've been having a blast playing BF3. It's been a pretty steep learning curve; coming from BC2 & MoH. It's almost like a hybrid of the 2 games. At first I was getting frustrated because I couldn't figure out the mechanics of the game and there are no in game, gamepad sensitivity settings; which was nuts to try and control an ultra-sensitive right thumbstick. All-in-all, I've quite got the hang of it and I am LOVING it! My rig is preforming BEAUTIFULLY and the game is a blast -- even though I HATE Rush!

Only thing, I keep getting "you have timed out from the server" or "you have been disconnected from the server" always within the last 20-30 seconds of a match. I've probably missed out on 3-4 ranks and 5-6 unlocks due to this. However, it is to be expected as this is only the Beta.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15106078*
> It was disrespectful to us who pre-order with anticipation the game...to struggle this much to get into a server...just my opinion.


Dude.........it is very easy to get into servers...

Just click the multiplayer tab up top, then choose "server browser" from it's drop down tab. From inside the server browser page, just choose "quick match" on the right top. I find a match instantly this way and have been for a while.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15105817*
> This is the console version
> 
> The black bars look interesting at the top at the bottom, I think it was a good idea.
> 
> However the game looks crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/bf3-xbox360.jpg


Someone agrees with you

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaGaTFqULBY[/ame]


----------



## dade_kash_xD

WTH! I have seen some people post about an update for BF3 Beta. I went into Origin, right clicked on BF3 Beta icon, clicked "Check for Updates" and it's trying to download a 3.9gb update?!? That can't be right, can it?


----------



## dezahp

What's the deal with Caspian? I just got home today and read a few people posting that they played Caspian and what not. Is it released? I haven't played yet since last night.

On another note...I really wish that they kept the beta to people who preordered. It's dumb to release the beta to the public where there is nowhere near the amount of servers to support everyone. It's already hard enough to get into servers with all the people who've preordered and have beta access thus far. Like the other person said earlier...it's unfair to the rest of us.

edit: I'm updating right now and wondering why on earth is this update 3.9gb?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Anyone know the Timezone and EXACT release time from the Open Beta? i am EST.


----------



## piskooooo

Apparently I'm the only one who didn't get that update.

EDIT:Okay now I do after restarting Origin.


----------



## maksin01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx;15106678*
> Anyone know the Timezone and EXACT release time from the Open Beta? i am EST.


http://bf3timer.com/


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maksin01;15106712*
> http://bf3timer.com/


15 hours? really? wow. way to crush my plans for tonight.


----------



## La Soapy

I'm getting 1 hour from that site. Surely that can't be right, I'm in Australia and I thought the release was 10pm here.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy;15106782*
> I'm getting 1 hour from that site. Surely that can't be right, I'm in Australia and I thought the release was 10pm here.


Yep, thats what I said a few posts back... I think that timer must be time zone based or something, I thought it would be released globally at the same time (aka 10PM AEST)


----------



## ajresendez

So its coming out soon?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## La Soapy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15106804*
> Yep, thats what I said a few posts back... I think that timer must be time zone based or something, I thought it would be released globally at the same time (aka 10PM AEST)


Oh sorry man, soo much information at the moment and I probably missed it. Cheers.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15106572*
> http://www.youtube.com/totalhalibut


This was great! Who is the guy talking?


----------



## elson

Open beta was supposed to be released 8am EST.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez;15106815*
> So its coming out soon?
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


In the next ~12 hours it's going open by the sound of it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *La Soapy;15106828*
> Oh sorry man, soo much information at the moment and I probably missed it. Cheers.


Yeah, there is so much information right now that its hard to keep up with it... I guess we'll find out if we are getting it in an hour


----------



## tango bango

I have been watching this timer all day. It added about 2 hours late this afternoon.

http://battlefieldo.com/time/


----------



## Tkmstr1009

All I'm wondering is if us on the east coast will be able to get it at midnight.


----------



## skyn3t

I have been play it since last night







48 hours early beta for me


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tkmstr1009;15106872*
> All I'm wondering is if us on the east coast will be able to get it at midnight.


8am EST


----------



## tango bango

Sorry for all the question,but this seems to be the best place for info. In my origin thing,in the down loadable games area there is battlefield game. It does not say battlefield 3 just battlefield.What is this for?


----------



## dezahp

Does anyone know what changes are in the update? Can't seem to find a update changes page.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15106898*
> I have been play it since last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 hours early beta for me


So is there all that blowing dust like in BC2?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15106933*
> So is there all that blowing dust like in BC2?


Seeing as the map isn't set in the middle of a desert, no.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15106933*
> So is there all that blowing dust like in BC2?


the way they graphis looks and the gun details bc2 wont get close to it







, when the real deal release that game i mean BF3 going to be game of the year, fun much fun , I do like when you run and had to jump , the soldier trow holds the body in one hand and trow the legs forward you see rifle and legs floating in the air, the way the soldier breath and the bullets sound are great, more fun when your team talk to you, BF3 = BEST Fcuknig Battle Field 3


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15106932*
> Does anyone know what changes are in the update? Can't seem to find a update changes page.


In battle log click news

I can't believe I got called a hacker because I kept sniping the people coming down the entrance into the subway

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/65973/1/333812970/


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15106932*
> Does anyone know what changes are in the update? Can't seem to find a update changes page.


I have 2 BF folders. The new BF3.exe has the same date as the older.
May have been a bug in origin. Update may not be an actual update.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15107205*
> I have 2 BF folders. The new BF3.exe has the same date as the older.
> May have been a bug in origin. Update may not be an actual update.


I never even had the option to update. Restarted Origin and everything. Right clicked on beta, no option to update. Fake update.


----------



## Ruckol1

Hey guys I just pre-ordered it on Origin now and it went through fine, where do I get my beta key/how does it work


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;15107252*
> Hey guys I just pre-ordered it on Origin now and it went through fine, where do I get my beta key/how does it work


The early-access pre-order deal expired a few days ago, but the open beta comes out tomorrow at 8AM eastern time. I think you can just download it through Origin.


----------



## Zackcy

Origin updated. And now we wait :B


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

We download it in Origin correct? in the Free games/demo section when its available?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

The update only gave me an "open beta" folder. Same build as the original. No changes.


----------



## falcon26

What kind of performance are people with GTX 560 Ti's getting at 1920x1200?


----------



## theturbofd

Can someone explain the straight pull bolt for the sniper? It says you can shoot another bullet without zooming out but I still zoom out ?


----------



## Ruckol1

Thanks! My brother is looking to run the game as well, however he currently has nothing. We will be building him a serious budget machine. I will be buying most of the used parts off here, what I don't know is if this will be another game that benefits nvidia cards more, and if it will be worth going with a quad core cause I hear BF3 will utilize up to 6 cores?


----------



## GrandMax

Hey OCN.

I am looking for buddies to play with.










http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Gr4ndMax/

Waiting friend request.

Don't bother to check the K/D ratio. Haven't been actually playing much. Rather trying to get a decent performance. I was MVP 3 a few times...


----------



## xDriftyy

anyone have the newest password for caspian?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15107351*
> Can someone explain the straight pull bolt for the sniper? It says you can shoot another bullet without zooming out but I still zoom out ?


Dude, I get the exact same issue. I don't get it and no one seems to have an answer


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15106583*
> Dude.........it is very easy to get into servers...
> 
> Just click the multiplayer tab up top, then choose "server browser" from it's drop down tab. From inside the server browser page, just choose "quick match" on the right top. I find a match instantly this way and have been for a while.


Quick match never worked for me, I even tried to wait up to 2hrs and never got into de game, got my firewall disabled as other person recommended me, and I'm not the only one with the same issue as far as I know


----------



## $ilent

whats all this about passwords? Have I missed something?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15107349*
> What kind of performance are people with GTX 560 Ti's getting at 1920x1200?


Good enough for beta at least. Over 35+ fps stable.


----------



## doomlord52

God, the whole "server crash - loose all XP gained on that server" thing is annoying. Just got 2 levels, got a PDW medal, a ton of other stuff.. Nope, back to lvl 13.


----------



## coolhandluke41

should i be worry about this ?...look at the mem usage


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15107400*
> whats all this about passwords? Have I missed something?


to play caspian border it needs a password, and they change the password every 2-3 hours.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

haven't gotten a origin update


----------



## Evil Penguin

Caspian Border servers are laggy.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15107439*
> Caspian Border servers are laggy.


Some arent


----------



## Varrkarus

Wait, so how many hours til the open beta?
Time zones are so confusing >.>


----------



## BacsiLove

How are you guys getting into the CB servers?


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15107411*
> should i be worry about this ?...look at the mem usage
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Dunno, you think its too high or too low lol?

If i play at Ultra and Everything maxed @ 1920x1080 res i use around 1400mb.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15107468*
> Wait, so how many hours til the open beta?
> Time zones are so confusing >.>


No idea but this just happened here...


----------



## doc2142

lolz just got on the jets, pretty fun even if you don't know how to fly one. I was just flying around looking at the scene!

It was very laggy for me for some reason don't know if it was fps or just server lag.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15107486*
> No idea but this just happened here...


The **** just hit the fan


----------



## La Soapy

Lol yeah that time thing just happened for me as well. Viciously restarted everything but it loooks like it's still 10pm for us here.


----------



## c0ld

Whats the password for the caspian border ?


----------



## yablu007

Here in New Zealand the Beta countdown timer already shows no time left til the open Beta??


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15107532*
> Whats the password for the caspian border ?


"Appletini"


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r;15107482*
> Dunno, you think its too high or too low lol?
> 
> If i play at Ultra and Everything maxed @ 1920x1080 res i use around 1400mb.


my vanilla have only 1280


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Could someone please PM me the caspian border server password at the moment please? :3 I never had the chance to try that map


----------



## tyuo9980

yep it works.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRoMiME3gW4[/ame]


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15107539*
> "Appletini"


Thanks it doesnt work for all of them though


----------



## Zzari

Appletini isn't working for me...which server do you have to try and join?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;15107477*
> How are you guys getting into the CB servers?


1337 h4x

scope this out theres a javascript exploit thing to bypass servers passwords sorry if this breaks Terms

http://gsngaming.com/community/topic/1554-joining-servers-that-have-passwords-with-firefox/


----------



## Varrkarus

The timer's telling me there's 14 hours left o_o
And I set my computer to Central US Time too lol


----------



## DBEAU

Where can I upload files in 1080 to link here.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;15107377*
> Thanks! My brother is looking to run the game as well, however he currently has nothing. We will be building him a serious budget machine. I will be buying most of the used parts off here, what I don't know is if this will be another game that benefits nvidia cards more, and if it will be worth going with a quad core cause I hear BF3 will utilize up to 6 cores?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15107623*
> Where can I upload files in 1080 to link here.


http://imageshack.us/


----------



## Frazz

Caspian Border on my sig rig on Ultra:


----------



## Zackcy




----------



## Ruckol1

I just said holy **** irl


----------



## statusnone

Finally got my key... Only 12 hours in advance. (Thanks EA) I got a refund earlier today for my pre order, but since the systems are slow to update I still had it in my purchase history. Got on EA help live chat, said I hadn't gotten my key, gave them my email and boom! Got keyed in minutes.

Now to prepare with pre gaming tons of Tylenol for the massive headache tomorrow will be when it goes 100% open.

Sent from my iGarbage using Tapatalk


----------



## [-Snake-]

The beta is an utter bug infested piece of doodoo. Unplayable. Unimpressed. Unacceptable.


----------



## Techboy10

Anyone else getting crazy black artifacting on Caspian Border? I can play Metro perfectly fine (for as many rounds as I want) but 3 minutes into a round on Caspian and I'm getting these crazy black artifacts.

System is my sig rig running Ultra settings (except for 2xAA and HBAO off) at 1680x1050.

My temps are fine (GPU: 65C, CPU=55-60C) while playing so I have no idea what it could be.

Here's a video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5_lbXe0HRU[/ame]


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz;15107704*
> Caspian Border on my sig rig on Ultra:
> snip


That's one thing i've been loving so far playing that map, the sunshafts and lighting are amazing and nothing like using the glare from the sun to get the jump on a guy.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15107735*
> The beta is an utter bug infested piece of doodoo. Unplayable. Unimpressed. Unacceptable.


yes...how dare a beta have bugs.
i don't know if it's unplayable...ive see plenty of videos on youtube tha tprove otherwise.


----------



## RussianJ

Anyone have the pass for caspian now?


----------



## Cotton

Does anyone have an afterburner VRAM usage summary for a gtx 580 1.5gb for settings on ultra @ 1920x1080?


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;15107804*
> Anyone have the pass for caspian now?


Use Appletini on any of the empty EU ones, I just had a full 64 player match with 0 problems and recorded it. If I can compress it, I will upload it to youtube. not much actual killing, but you see alot of the map and game.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15107885*
> Does anyone have an afterburner VRAM usage summary for a gtx 580 1.5gb for settings on ultra @ 1920x1080?


Im running anywhere from 1300 to 1450 Vram, at least thats what Afterburner is telling me. Everything ultra'd and getting average 60fps, lowest maybe 40fps at times.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;15107804*
> Anyone have the pass for caspian now?


http://gsngaming.com/community/topic/1554-joining-servers-that-have-passwords-with-firefox/

Tutorial to bypass password with javascript thing in Firefox i been using it all day, with chrome u just make that javascript link a bookmark and open book mark toolbar on top.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15107923*
> Im running anywhere from 1300 to 1450 Vram, at least thats what Afterburner is telling me. Everything ultra'd and getting average 60fps, lowest maybe 40fps at times.


After the beta it might be even higher (max).
2GB of VRAM and above seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## consume

http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Battlefield-3-Beta-Performance-Testing-and-Image-Quality-Evaluation-Day-1/Gam

Now can you guys stop saying the settings don't change anything?


----------



## RussianJ

Want to hit head against a wall right now, all the casspian servers just keep saying joining server and nothing happens


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15107950*
> After the beta it might be even higher (max).
> 2GB of VRAM and above seems to be the sweet spot.


That's what has me worried, I love having all the eye candy enabled and I'll be getting another gtx580 to sli with. I'm hoping somehow it's just not optimized and will stay the same or /crossfingers go down a bit.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RussianJ;15107988*
> Want to hit head against a wall right now, all the casspian servers just keep saying joining server and nothing happens


that stinks, I just played 4 in a row perfectly.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy;15106523*
> Dice already said they had fixed many of the bugs we are seeing. The beta is a build that is almost a month old now.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


Thats scary then. The sinking through the grass and clitchy plants and surfaces on metro should have been repaired weeks ago.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15107962*
> http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Battlefield-3-Beta-Performance-Testing-and-Image-Quality-Evaluation-Day-1/Gam
> 
> Now can you guys stop saying the settings don't change anything?


Nobody says the settings don't change, you just have to reboot the game for them to take effect.

Most ULTRA settings aren't functional and do nothing, that's what people are referring to.


----------



## tyuo9980

shadows and AA are the main things that kills fps.

have it on and i get 30fps.

set shadows on med and turn off AA and i get a smooth 60.

guess i wont be needing another 460 to sli


----------



## tyuo9980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras;15108030*
> Nobody says the settings don't change, you just have to reboot the game for them to take effect.
> 
> Most ULTRA settings aren't functional and do nothing, that's what people are referring to.


They are functional. like the other guy said, you have to restart the game for them to apply.


----------



## crizthakidd

i just read that now the 29th anyone can play beta, be it ps3 or pc. when do they go live?


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980;15108080*
> shadows and AA are the main things that kills fps.
> 
> have it on and i get 30fps.
> 
> set shadows on med and turn off AA and i get a smooth 60.
> 
> guess i wont be needing another 460 to sli


Yup. Most people have FXAA and AA on at the same time (deferred and post). It owns any setup.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15108124*
> i just read that now the 29th anyone can play beta, be it ps3 or pc. when do they go live?


I think in another hour. If not, then in 3 hours.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15108154*
> I think in another hour. If not, then in 3 hours.


Isn't it 10am EST in the US?


----------



## dudemanppl

"There is a problem with your game's setup. Please reinstall your game." Wat do?


----------



## remer

Dude, where's my commo rose?


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15107802*
> yes...how dare a beta have bugs.
> i don't know if it's unplayable...ive see plenty of videos on youtube tha tprove otherwise.


sounds like you haven't even touched alpha...it was miles ahead of the beta(open) in terms of stability


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Finally I get arround 55-120 fps with everything on ultra at 1080p 16xAF and medium AA with HBAO it's nice







I even record with fraps at a steady 50fps to 60fps wich is awesome.

and 100 motion blur is perfect


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15107735*
> The beta is an utter bug infested piece of doodoo. Unplayable. Unimpressed. Unacceptable.


Retry it.

I thought so too and I just had 3 great games in a row. Glitch free. Play only in your area with filter.


----------



## Tempest001

This picture kind of puts into perspective the advertised graphics vs. the delivered graphics. It's a decent difference. Hopefully DICE will deliver in the full retail release.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15107885*
> Does anyone have an afterburner VRAM usage summary for a gtx 580 1.5gb for settings on ultra @ 1920x1080?


Heard 1.4 GB on ultra 1080p 4xMSAA with 580sli.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Thought this link would be helpful if people are wondering how there card will run

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak0wTRjWqvcOdGpjNURkVUtzRWYyVXludkpCWXpsOVE&hl=en_US#gid=2


----------



## kill

What time on the 29th is the beta available? i want hardcopy soooo not preordering on origin


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;15108302*
> This picture kind of puts into perspective the advertised graphics vs. the delivered graphics. It's a decent difference. Hopefully DICE will deliver in the full retail release.


the "delivered graphics" picture looks better?


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15108344*
> the "delivered graphics" picture looks better?


You sir.... have no eyeballs


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton;15107885*
> Does anyone have an afterburner VRAM usage summary for a gtx 580 1.5gb for settings on ultra @ 1920x1080?


It varies between 1330ish - 1420ish.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15108344*
> the "delivered graphics" picture looks better?


"OH MY GAWD I SEE ONE UN-ANTI-ALIASED LINE! DESE GRAFIX AR POUR QUALITy"

Caspian Border looks ungodly. Shush it.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15108129*
> Yup. Most people have FXAA and AA on at the same time (deferred and post). It owns any setup.


Is it FXAA? Do we need MSAA?

Is FXAA requiring VRAM?


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15108344*
> the "delivered graphics" picture looks better?


haha thats exactly what i thought


----------



## ztmike

Whens the open beta going to be available?

Central time USA..


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15108379*
> Is it FXAA? Do we need MSAA?
> 
> Is FXAA requiring VRAM?


In the alpha the only aa was FXAA and in this beta, with msaa off and post set to high, the game looks the exact same so yeah, i'd say it is fxaa. Oh and the description says it's post-processing and softens the picture, which is exactly what fxaa does.


----------



## james8

any FXAA vs MSAA opinions from you early-access folks in term of IQ and FPS ?


----------



## Iamthebull

So tomorrow when the Beta opens up, do I just open up Origin and I will see it there to play? Specific website to go download it? Etc?


----------



## DBEAU

They definitely need to fix some stuff but this game is awesome.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Finally I got to play some caspian border! yeah totally diffrente I loved it!! (except the fact that I suck at flying planes lol) but game is way more stable, just got some screen flickering some times but it was good overall







!!


----------



## c0ld

Keep getting disconnected at the end of the game  >


----------



## Stikes

Made a small video of gameplay from Radio Tower and you can see ALL checkpoints in a nice pan at the start. Really shows the breadth of the battlefield.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTCEX3AkN54[/ame]


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztmike;15108402*
> Whens the open beta going to be available?
> 
> Central time USA..


When I checked I believe it said 7 AM.


----------



## ztmike

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwJK1KedEPs&feature=related[/ame]

Major glitching starting around the 6:25 mark


----------



## timma100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15108443*
> Finally I got to play some caspian border! yeah totally diffrente I loved it!! (except the fact that I suck at flying planes lol) but game is way more stable, just got some screen flickering some times but it was good overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Just played some matches of caspian, the EA test server was having some serious lag issues, (everyones rubber banding) but the map was simply amazing, reminded me of BF2 lol.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztmike;15108493*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwJK1KedEPs&feature=related
> 
> Major glitching starting around the 6:25 mark


Hahaha those tanks were doing the Gumby walk.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15108327*
> Thought this link would be helpful if people are wondering how there card will run
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak0wTRjWqvcOdGpjNURkVUtzRWYyVXludkpCWXpsOVE&hl=en_US#gid=2


Interesting results there. I know it's a BETA and all but, a GTS 450 @ 1050 and a 550ti @ 768 getting pretty decent frames. With future patches and all maybe BF3 will be a bit more gentle on people who don't mind playing Med/Lower settings.

Only saw 1 mention of Game Booster 3 in there. I think people have forgotten what it's capable of doing since the newer gen hardware is so powerful.

Edit: Man I love the anti-air craft vehicle. Watched a live stream earlier and saw a guy knock down 4 planes in ~ 6 minutes...just hosed 'em down.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

The servers kick you at the end of the round to kinda let new people in I guess...don't quote on that since I'm not sure :/


----------



## doc2142

damn i just played some caspin and i was at 30fps on low on my sigrig.


----------



## mjpd1983

game is going to be seriously good when the little niggles are ironed out, already is


----------



## ztmike

Anyone here have a rig like the one in my sig to say what FPS their getting on all high settings with 1920 x 1080 ?


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15108344*
> the "delivered graphics" picture looks better?


Actually, they look nearly the same. The main difference between the two is the texture quality and time of day. The ground texture and sign textures look better in the top picture. The first picture also uses an, arguably, better ToD for graphics.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15108552*
> game is going to be seriously good when the little niggles are ironed out, already is


Agreed.


----------



## BacsiLove

Whats the current password for CB? Thanks


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ztmike;15108556*
> Anyone here have a rig like the one in my sig to say what FPS their getting on all high settings with 1920 x 1080 ?


You'll be in good shape. My sig rig gets anywhere from 40-120fps on high.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;15108575*
> Whats the current password for CB? Thanks


Appletini


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15108528*
> Interesting results there. I know it's a BETA and all but, a GTS 450 @ 1050 and a 550ti @ 768 getting pretty decent frames. With future patches and all maybe BF3 will be a bit more gentle on people who don't mind playing Med/Lower settings.
> 
> Only saw 1 mention of Game Booster 3 in there. I think people have forgotten what it's capable of doing since the newer gen hardware is so powerful.
> 
> Edit: Man I love the anti-air craft vehicle. Watched a live stream earlier and saw a guy knock down 4 planes in ~ 6 minutes...just hosed 'em down.


just thought it would be good for people to see i mean we cant tell if its 100% true but i believe everyone there


----------



## KingT

When does *free beta* starts in Europe?

It keeps asking me for activation key..

CHEERS..


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15108587*
> Appletini


thanks repped


----------



## hp.

whats the new pass ?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15108528*
> Interesting results there. I know it's a BETA and all but, a GTS 450 @ 1050 and a 550ti @ 768 getting pretty decent frames. With future patches and all maybe BF3 will be a bit more gentle on people who don't mind playing Med/Lower settings.
> 
> Only saw 1 mention of Game Booster 3 in there. I think people have forgotten what it's capable of doing since the newer gen hardware is so powerful.
> 
> Edit: Man I love the anti-air craft vehicle. Watched a live stream earlier and saw a guy knock down 4 planes in ~ 6 minutes...just hosed 'em down.


Game Booster 3?


----------



## Celeras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980;15108107*
> They are functional. like the other guy said, you have to restart the game for them to apply.


No, they're not. Ultra textures are not in the game yet. Shadows will work, and the foilage decoration. That's it. Effects/textures/etc do not change from High when sent to Ultra. This was confirmed by the devs.


----------



## consume

With both kinds of aa off, my gpu actually dropped down to 98% usage instead of 99% (huge, i know). And now my vram is down to 1171, instead of 1200+ all game long. Another huge fps boost too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celeras;15108616*
> No, they're not. Ultra textures are not in the game yet. Shadows will work, and the foilage decoration. That's it. Effects/textures/etc do not change from High when sent to Ultra. This was confirmed by the devs.


Where is this confirmation? I'd like to see it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi;15108639*
> From what i heard the textures are in because people notice fps drop when changing those settings


I do too lol. When I change settings, I can visually see the difference and my fps changes as well.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

From what i heard the textures are in because people notice fps drop when changing those settings


----------



## labbu63

caspian is awesome i just dont like how they made the mini map


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15108662*
> caspian is awesome i just dont like how they made the mini map


Doesn't even show the whole map.


----------



## irishtop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15108621*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*
> From what i heard the textures are in because people notice fps drop when changing those settings
> 
> 
> 
> I do too lol. When I change settings, I can visually see the difference and my fps changes as well.
Click to expand...

Consume, how did you quote the future?

Do you think you can quote interesting tidbits from the devs about Battlefield 3's future?


----------



## Pendulum

Rank 47 with over 3,000 kills already. lolwut?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ProjectZero101/stats/342103363/


----------



## allenkane

Why are the jets so slow? 350 mph (or kmh????)?? What the heck?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irishtop;15108679*
> Consume, how did you quote the future?
> 
> Do you think you can quote interesting tidbits from the devs about Battlefield 3's future?


Edit post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15108681*
> Rank 47 with over 3,000 kills already. lolwut?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ProjectZero101/stats/342103363/


People in the Alpha were like that too. Don't know how you can play this buggy game THAT much. Although it's fun/addicting


----------



## XxRZxX

12:04 am and still no BF3 Beta download link yet!?!?!?? WHAT'S TAKING SO LONG!?!?!?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15108610*
> Game Booster 3?


It's free and safe--I've used it for years. GB3 It can shut off unnecessary Windows Services/Processess/Applications and give you max RAM and cpu power. It mostly helps for older gen cpu's.

It can be configured to cut off your anti virus, and even explorer.exe so nothing but the game/After Burner/nvidia control panel are running. But it's not recommended you cut off explorer.exe unless you know how to navigate without it in case the game crashes. Still. it's worth a look--it's free.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxRZxX;15108700*
> 12:04 am and still no BF3 Beta download link yet!?!?!?? WHAT'S TAKING SO LONG!?!?!?


Prob not gonna have link for hours. Maybe 7AM i hear central time


----------



## calavera

How do you bail out of a jet or heli? Pressing E didn't work.


----------



## Zackcy

Game booster is for people who have lower than minimum or around minimum specs. It doesn't do anything for my computer. An 8 year old P4 rig with integrated graphics = night and day.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15108689*
> People in the Alpha were like that too. Don't know how you can play this buggy game THAT much. Although it's fun/addicting


I don't see how they can either.








I'd be bored of the game before it was even released.


----------



## consume

Wow, almost constant 60fps now outside @ ultra (with both aa off)


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15108379*
> Is it FXAA? Do we need MSAA?
> 
> Is FXAA requiring VRAM?


FXAA is for NVIDIA/AMD while MSAA MLAA is on AMD side only.

I prefer FXAA


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15108534*
> The servers kick you at the end of the round to kinda let new people in I guess...don't quote on that since I'm not sure :/


Happens for everyone , its a bug


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15108725*
> Game booster is for people who have lower than minimum or around minimum specs. It doesn't do anything for my computer. An 8 year old P4 rig with integrated graphics = night and day.


----------



## irishtop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15108832*
> I just got rid of my 8 year old P4 with intergrated graphics a week ago and NOW people tell me there's a program that can improve gaming performance >.<


Life is grand. Have a







That always improves performance.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15108538*
> damn i just played some caspin and i was at 30fps on low on my sigrig.


Caspian is really weird for me too. Changing settings helps none either. Doesn't help that the nvidia beta drivers suck.


----------



## Astonished

Anyone noticed NewEgg's new layout? just changed after a refresh


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxRZxX;15108700*
> 12:04 am and still no BF3 Beta download link yet!?!?!?? WHAT'S TAKING SO LONG!?!?!?


Here is a torrent, so you can have it ready to play when the beta starts.

http://filesmelt.com/downloader/BF3Beta_RequiresKey.torrent

Here is a post on the official EA UK forums, that will be updated when the beta goes live.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1432067-happiness-way.html


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> http://www.twitch.tv/bteamgaming


2600k
GTX 570 Classified
8GB Rip Jaws.

Guy's pretty good.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15108899*
> Caspian is really weird for me too. Changing settings helps none either. Doesn't help that the nvidia beta drivers suck.


 caspian runs amazing for me, about 20-30 higher then Metro, but for some reason the trees look like they came straight outta World of warcraft even with everything maxed.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15108966*
> 2600k
> GTX 570 Classified
> 8GB Rip Jaws.
> 
> Guy's pretty good.


how do you set justin tv up?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tehrawk;15108958*
> Here is a torrent, so you can have it ready to play when the beta starts.
> 
> http://filesmelt.com/downloader/BF3Beta_RequiresKey.torrent
> 
> Here is a post on the official EA UK forums, that will be updated when the beta goes live.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1432067-happiness-way.html


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15109034*
> Thanks for that torrent link. The torrent I was downloading was so slow >.<


Yeah that one is pretty healthy.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Btw which platoon are we using for our main, I got 3 overclock.net clans, I think Pyro's is at 22mem so far and Robits is like 30 something.


----------



## labbu63

im in a platoon im Zeus38 im not sure which OCN one though


----------



## Tech-Boy

Just spent the last 4 hours in an amazing BF3 CP server. No lag or anything. Just amazing. Got to fly the jets a lot and got to level them up a bit. Also the stinger is so over powered right now because almost no one has counter measures yet


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15109105*
> im in a platoon im Zeus38 im not sure which OCN one though


Ah yea you're in the bigger one with me, went ahead and sent an invite aswell.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15109147*
> Just spent the last 4 hours in an amazing BF3 CP server. No lag or anything. Just amazing. Got to fly the jets a lot and got to level them up a bit. Also the stinger is so over powered right now because almost no one has counter measures yet


i can't fly with those inverted controls and for some reason my joystick wouldn't work and some of the buttons wouldn't register... all in all i spent about 30seconds in a jet


----------



## dezahp

How are you guys playing in the CP servers...?


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15109217*
> How are you guys playing in the CP servers...?


They gave out the password for them its currently "Appletini"


----------



## hp.

pass changed "Appletini" no more working. Anyone has new pass ?


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15109233*
> pass changed "Appletini" no more working. Anyone has new pass ?


It's still working for me, just keep trying.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15109233*
> pass changed "Appletini" no more working. Anyone has new pass ?


i've noticed that typing it in didn't work; but copy and pasting did. even then it only worked on SOME servers =/

anyways anyone notice that you still CAN'T shoot through trees? ridiculous..


----------



## hp.

not working for EU server i checked on each. 20 servers and people decreasing from server no1 new joining


----------



## hp.

wait it just worked maybe my bad "Appletini" this works

it works for few but not for all


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiqvvpFZLI[/ame] man funny stuff lol when I was playing a game. when things like that happens I just giggle at first but then I just get annoyed xD


----------



## VettePilot

Wow that is bad. This explains how I was getting shot through mountains. Also crossfire is not supported either which sucks. I was getting 0% usage on my other card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15109255*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiqvvpFZLI man funny stuff lol when I was playing a game. when things like that happens I just giggle at first but then I just get annoyed xD


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

could it be a problem with the sprint augmentation? I got this glitch when I used it for the first time.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15109251*
> wait it just worked maybe my bad "Appletini" this works it works for few but not for all


Yea should've mentioned it is case-sensitive


----------



## gh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15109255*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiqvvpFZLI man funny stuff lol when I was playing a game. when things like that happens I just giggle at first but then I just get annoyed xD


yea thats annoying as hell. when i try to get back to normal i get shot up.


----------



## Evil Penguin

That's one buggy beta.
When the beta is updated, I'll give it another shot.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15109255*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZiqvvpFZLI man funny stuff lol when I was playing a game. when things like that happens I just giggle at first but then I just get annoyed xD


love how you continue to glitch and not leave the server.

im sure you "intentional" glitched. it is know that digging holes with C4 and sprinting into rocks yields this glitch.

please, uninstall. thank you.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just got through winning 4 straight rounds which i thought was rare. Usually lose as americans sometimes win. I think my favorite class is the engy. Have my most kills with the M4, paired with VFG, ACOG, and heavy barrel, makes a deadly combo. Rockets can be used to move campers that are in tight spots. I think even if i unlock the g36 i might just keep using the M4 love the M4. Already playing this much with only one map. I got in caspian but it was laggy so i just took screens. So far 7hrs in 2 days with only one map...hehe can't wait for more. Back to karkand anyone???









Some of the glitches are hilarious though, shoot a guy see him flying off, others will appear dead but they're gun moving in the air and shooting lol. Sure it's annoying but it's also a beta.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx;15109415*
> love how you continue to glitch and not leave the server.
> 
> im sure you "intentional" glitched. it is know that digging holes with C4 and sprinting into rocks yields this glitch.
> 
> please, uninstall. thank you.


Lol it's sure I really do that on purpose I don't want to play the game without being stuck inside earth no I want to get a glitch obligating me to suicide because I can just stand there and not move.

Man this glitch is a random one you get on some hill while in the metro you don't have any glitch.

So I won't uninstall ...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15109422*
> Just got through winning 4 straight rounds which i thought was rare. Usually lose as americans sometimes win. I think my favorite class is the engy. Have my most kills with the M4, paired with VFG, ACOG, and heavy barrel, makes a deadly combo. Rockets can be used to move campers that are in tight spots. I think even if i unlock the g36 i might just keep using the M4 love the M4. Already playing this much with only one map. I got in caspian but it was laggy so i just took screens. So far 7hrs in 2 days with only one map...hehe can't wait for more. Back to karkand anyone???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the glitches are hilarious though, shoot a guy see him flying off, others will appear dead but they're gun moving in the air and shooting lol. Sure it's annoying but it's also a beta.


I really wish assault had m4 :[


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15109473*
> I really wish assault had m4 :[


I kind of do too but m16 is essentially the same gun with a full stock, 20" barrel, and 12" rail. But i know what you mean. Are there power ratings for weapons? I couldn't find any if there are. Granted i know the M416 is more powerful just by using it. Also the hit registration isn't as good as alpha IMO. A lot of times i end up wasting rds.


----------



## nykeiscool

Hate to derail, but quick BF3 Related question
Could've sworn i saw a thread for people to drop their Origin Names to meet/greet on BF3 when beta / game is released. Finally got around to origin and don't see the thread maybe i'm imaging it?
If so i'll just leave my origin here
MaiWaifu
Looking for people to play with already have a group of 3 from IRL so far.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;15109545*
> Hate to derail, but quick BF3 Related question
> Could've sworn i saw a thread for people to drop their Origin Names to meet/greet on BF3 when beta / game is released. Finally got around to origin and don't see the thread maybe i'm imaging it?
> If so i'll just leave my origin here
> MaiWaifu
> Looking for people to play with already have a group of 3 from IRL so far.


Check my sig


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15109559*
> Check my sig


Funny you're profile pic had me staring at your profile for a while, even had me wander on down to the sig... and of course i would miss that:headscrat:headscrat Thanks


----------



## VettePilot

Topgearfan1=origin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nykeiscool;15109545*
> Hate to derail, but quick BF3 Related question
> Could've sworn i saw a thread for people to drop their Origin Names to meet/greet on BF3 when beta / game is released. Finally got around to origin and don't see the thread maybe i'm imaging it?
> If so i'll just leave my origin here
> MaiWaifu
> Looking for people to play with already have a group of 3 from IRL so far.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Looks like they're getting the servers ready for the Open beta now, Battlelog just went down for updates.


----------



## theturbofd

crap just disconnect me hahaha


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15109647*
> Looks like they're getting the servers ready for the Open beta now, Battlelog just went down for updates.


w00t


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Does anyone know if they'll lift the limit of players on metro? or is metro only designed for what seems like 32 players maximum?


----------



## Lhino

I finally tested my cards. I set everything to ultra (although some features have been disabled) and turned AA up to 4x, with everything else set to max, even HBAO on. Got 45 FPS minimum when I was in an insane fight with explosions and such. It only went that low once, which is awesome (outdoors). My average was around 60-70 FPS outdoors and about 85-110 in the metro (Forgot to mention resolution is 1920x1080p). The GPU usage only dropped at very certain times and very rarely, otherwise it sat at 99% for each card (the 45 FPS coincided with a 40% drop in usage on each card, dunno what happened there) with only a few dips into the 80's. Very optimized game, can't wait for release







.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91;15109684*
> Does anyone know if they'll lift the limit of players on metro? or is metro only designed for what seems like 32 players maximum?


Metro is a 32player only map


----------



## InfamousLegend

Let me know if I'm wrong or not. When they make the website go down for an update they're only updating the in-browser client right, not the game. I would expect any updates for the game to be through origin.

So if the website goes down it means a web browser update correct, where if they wanted to update the actual game you would have to go through origin?


----------



## sockpirate

lolatthegroundglitch.

other than that, my cards in sli with everything on ultra even the stuff that stock ultra disables , i am yet to drop below 115fps ever.


----------



## l337sft

Another update, what do you guys think it is?


----------



## cyber_monkey91

I don't think there'll be an update [for the games]

I updated my game before I left for work 1700PST for the first time since I downloaded it. I can't see them having another update so soon.


----------



## Geforce man

Well finally played it tonight and I have to say I am not impressed. It performs well I get anywhere from 40-70 frames on all high 4xaa, 16xaf, hbao. It just doesn't have the BF feel that I'm so used to. I feel like I'm playing crysis 2 mixed with killzone and COD. Maybe it's just this map, but I'm pretty disappointed.


----------



## sockpirate

hopefully they are fixing the ground glitch, when its in full effect that crap is not playable lol

EDIT:I am pretty impressed with the game, other than the glitch, although ITS BETA, so i wont knock it for that. It feels a lot more fluid than bfbc2, but again i will not compare the two simply because this is a new engine and to me its for the better. I love bfbc2 but it has a different feel of its own (that i like), but i am definitely not complaining about the new feel that BF3 has.

The game is quite beautiful, weapons feel nice and movement is nice.

EDIT2: Oh yeah mouse bindings would be nice, ha ha i know they will be in the finished product, but yeah weird they are not in beta atm.


----------



## LostKauz

when are they planning on launching the beta for public,.. its the 29th and yet i am not able to download it.

nvm i think i solved my own issue.... key is.. origin. (0, 0)

edit 2: searched origin... nada..


----------



## Add3r

Them getting ready for Open Beta. It is supposed to be up any minute now, I am waiting impatiently







Cant wait! I didnt want to pay 60 bucks for a 2day jump on a like 2week long beta that will only have like 1-2 maps the whole time







But yeah most believe they are adding servers and rebooting for the open beta release


----------



## cyber_monkey91

I'd have to disagree. It definitely feels like a BF game, I like the differences from BC2. I'm pretty stoked for vehicles (which differentiates itself from other FPS games.)

Although, I've never played a CoD on the PC, I think I might have to get it to compare the two, unless of course my mind is completely blown by the full release of this game.


----------



## The Conman

When does the Battlefield 3 Beta appear on Origin, because I'm on the west coast and it hasn't come up yet, I stayed up so I could download it while I slept!


----------



## anhweezy

Here are the times for the OPEN BETA!!
http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefield-3-open-beta-launch-times/


----------



## Geforce man

Question...if I'm on a different origin account (borrowed from friend), do I have to redownload the beta onto my account?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Conman;15109757*
> When does the Battlefield 3 Beta appear on Origin, because I'm on the west coast and it hasn't come up yet, I stayed up so I could download it while I slept!


People are saying 7AM Central Time (US & Canada)
That's 4 and a half hours from now


----------



## The Conman

Well that's ******ed, I guess when I wake up tomorrow morning I'll start the download then...


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Conman;15109779*
> Well that's ******ed, I guess when I wake up tomorrow morning I'll start the download then...


Ikr. I'm in Australia so it won't be available 'til around midnight =.=


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Add3r;15109743*
> Them getting ready for Open Beta. It is supposed to be up any minute now, I am waiting impatiently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait! I didnt want to pay 60 bucks for a 2day jump on a like 2week long beta that will only have like 1-2 maps the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah most believe they are adding servers and rebooting for the open beta release


LOL i had it pre ordered then i just canceled it once the keys went out for early access







didnt think it would work but it did


----------



## Add3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15109769*
> People are saying 7AM Central Time (US & Canada)
> That's 4 and a half hours from now


That is what I heard too but I didnt want to believe it. It is when the EA HQ officially opens its doors for work, and the support team is going to be there all night getting ready. (I have friends in Canada who are close friends with EA employees, but I am unsure if this statement is true.) This is all a rumor, and i have no verification, but it sounds correct to me, sadly I am in the same boat as you Conman, wanted to play the beta tomorrow night, because it is crunch time at my game studio on friday and I will be there from 8am friday to 5am saturday.... So yeah, no BF3 till like sunday if it isnt out sometime soon! But possibly tomorrow after work







Who knows.... Many sources say different things, and EA didnt release an official time on their site...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15109790*
> LOL i had it pre ordered then i just canceled it once the keys went out for early access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didnt think it would work but it did


Genius....


----------



## Ihasfip

Stupid n00b question...but since its an OPEN beta, anyone can download it right? Even the people who have not pre-ordered? I wanted to wait until I saw what it was like before I bought it...

D


----------



## LostKauz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Add3r;15109743*
> Them getting ready for Open Beta. It is supposed to be up any minute now, I am waiting impatiently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait! I didnt want to pay 60 bucks for a 2day jump on a like 2week long beta that will only have like 1-2 maps the whole time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah most believe they are adding servers and rebooting for the open beta release


thanks for the reply. im waiting impatiently myself i doubt ill even be able to run the game on very low settings at 1080


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihasfip;15109796*
> Stupid n00b question...but since its an OPEN beta, anyone can download it right? Even the people who have not pre-ordered? I wanted to wait until I saw what it was like before I bought it...
> 
> D


It will look much better in the official release. Just remember that when you are playing.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ihasfip;15109796*
> Stupid n00b question...but since its an OPEN beta, anyone can download it right? Even the people who have not pre-ordered? I wanted to wait until I saw what it was like before I bought it...
> 
> D


Yep, you can download it.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostKauz;15109812*
> thanks for the reply. im waiting impatiently myself i doubt ill even be able to run the game on very low settings at 1080


my friend has your same cpu , its running fine on ultra, although he does have a 580 1.5gb card. @ 1080p.


----------



## Varrkarus

To those asking where to get the Open Beta when it's released, it says on the site...
Quote:


> How do I get the Beta?
> On Playstation 3, the Beta will appear automatically on the Playstation Network Store. On Xbox 360, it will automatically appear on Xbox Live Marketplace. On PC, it will automatically appear in the Origin application's Free Games page.


----------



## andygoyap

Loving the Graphics, I am playing right now! 150+ FPS on Ultra Settings


----------



## Varrkarus




----------



## Ihasfip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06;15109815*
> It will look much better in the official release. Just remember that when you are playing.


I figured that...was just curious if I could download it. Thanks,

D


----------



## Zackcy

Well the Xbox beta is up..................guess I'll go play that


----------



## smartasien

First off, I just want to say that I consider myself a DIEHARD fan of Battlefield since BF2. With over 500+ hours logged on both BF2 and BC2. I top the charts in 95% of all games played. But since playing the alpha and the beta, I couldn't help but notice some huge issues in terms of gameplay.

*Gameplay Issues*
_Metro_
Been noticing a lot of campers, especially for the *attackers*... Of the 12-14 hours of metro I've played so far I've had about a 50% rate of passing the first set of MCOMs and a 0% rate of finishing the entire map. That says alot about both the complacency of players and imbalanced nature of the map (favoring the Defenders).

_Caspian Border_
No qualms about this map, its very fair to both teams and gameplay is as it should be. Though its still not a replacement for Strike at Karkland, Wake Island, or Valparaiso.

*My Solution/Suggestion*
I think the major feature missing from this game, just like in BC2 is Team voice chat. It shouldn't be a surprise that communication is critical in any team based effort. Which makes me question why this was never addressed in any Battlefield game.

Without this essential function teamwork is nearly impossible. You're not going to stop in the middle of battle to type out "Heres the plan, I want you 8 to go right and lay down suppressing fire while we 8 plant/guard the MCOM." Its just not practical. I would think that DICE would have learned their lesson after seeing the success its had in other fps shooters like TF2 (one that got teamwork right).

It would be incredibly beneficial to the overall gameplay if there was a shared voice chat for the entire team, making it more likely for players to follow commands or listen to suggestions for a coordinated strike of an mcom or capture point. Obviously, it would also require both the option to mute specific players and turn off the voice chat feature.

*Comments? Opinions?*


----------



## The Conman

Just on Twitter.


----------



## sockpirate

its up on pc now.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> •Australia (AEST): 11 PM - 13 PM


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15109884*
> its up on pc now.


No it isn't?


----------



## The Conman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15109897*
> No it isn't?


Yeah, I don't see it.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15109893*


America hates us.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15109871*
> First off, I just want to say that I consider myself a DIEHARD fan of Battlefield since BF2. With over 500+ hours logged on both BF2 and BC2. I top the charts in 95% of all games played. But since playing the alpha and the beta, I couldn't help but notice some huge issues in terms of gameplay.
> 
> *Gameplay Issues*
> _Metro_
> Been noticing a lot of campers, especially for the *attackers*... Of the 12-14 hours of metro I've played so far I've had about a 50% rate of passing the first set of MCOMs and a 0% rate of finishing the entire map. That says alot about both the complacency of players and imbalanced nature of the map (favoring the Defenders).
> 
> _Caspian Border_
> No qualms about this map, its very fair to both teams and gameplay is as it should be. Though its still not a replacement for Strike at Karkland, Wake Island, or Valparaiso.
> 
> *My Solution/Suggestion*
> I think the major feature missing from this game, just like in BC2 is Team voice chat. It shouldn't be a surprise that communication is critical in any team based effort. Which makes me question why this was never addressed in any Battlefield game.
> 
> Without this essential function teamwork is nearly impossible. You're not going to stop in the middle of battle to type out "Heres the plan, I want you 8 to go right and lay down suppressing fire while we 8 plant/guard the MCOM." Its just not practical. I would think that DICE would have learned their lesson after seeing the success its had in other fps shooters like TF2 (one that got teamwork right).
> 
> It would be incredibly beneficial to the overall gameplay if there was a shared voice chat for the entire team, making it more likely for players to follow commands or listen to suggestions for a coordinated strike of an mcom or capture point. Obviously, it would also require both the option to mute specific players and turn off the voice chat feature.
> 
> *Comments? Opinions?*


In the servers I play we finish the entire Metro map more than half the time.
As for the Voice Chat, they need to get it working asap.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15109871*
> First off, I just want to say that I consider myself a DIEHARD fan of Battlefield since BF2. With over 500+ hours logged on both BF2 and BC2. I top the charts in 95% of all games played. But since playing the alpha and the beta, I couldn't help but notice some huge issues in terms of gameplay.
> 
> *Gameplay Issues*
> _Metro_
> Been noticing a lot of campers, especially for the *attackers*... Of the 12-14 hours of metro I've played so far I've had about a 50% rate of passing the first set of MCOMs and a 0% rate of finishing the entire map. That says alot about both the complacency of players and imbalanced nature of the map (favoring the Defenders).
> 
> _Caspian Border_
> No qualms about this map, its very fair to both teams and gameplay is as it should be. Though its still not a replacement for Strike at Karkland, Wake Island, or Valparaiso.
> 
> *My Solution/Suggestion*
> I think the major feature missing from this game, just like in BC2 is Team voice chat. It shouldn't be a surprise that communication is critical in any team based effort. Which makes me question why this was never addressed in any Battlefield game.
> 
> Without this essential function teamwork is nearly impossible. You're not going to stop in the middle of battle to type out "Heres the plan, I want you 8 to go right and lay down suppressing fire while we 8 plant/guard the MCOM." Its just not practical. I would think that DICE would have learned their lesson after seeing the success its had in other fps shooters like TF2 (one that got teamwork right).
> 
> It would be incredibly beneficial to the overall gameplay if there was a shared voice chat for the entire team, making it more likely for players to follow commands or listen to suggestions for a coordinated strike of an mcom or capture point. Obviously, it would also require both the option to mute specific players and turn off the voice chat feature.
> 
> *Comments? Opinions?*


It's a REALLY buggy beta, feels almost like the alpha build. Lack of features at this point.........?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15109906*
> America hates us.


It says *"13PM"*... hahaha


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ishinomori;15109948*
> It says *"13PM"*... hahaha


Oh, haha. I thought you were laughing because we're getting it at midnight >.>


----------



## LostKauz

still not up dang i coulda been doing homework all this time but noo im just overwhelmed.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Yeah, i'm not going to lie, it really is a buggy beta.

I really hope they give us some updates so it's closer to the actual game, in terms of stability.

You should be able to have 8 per a squad, this whole having 16 squads of 4 in a game is ridiculous.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15109954*
> Oh, haha. I thought you were laughing because we're getting it at midnight >.>


im from australia, and have to goto work at 9:30pm, so i doubt i would be laughing


----------



## LostKauz

http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefie...-launch-times/

not sure if anyone posted this but im in the mid-west so im estimating between 10-11am for myself. its 3 am here now. time to find something else to do


----------



## mbudden

Nada for the consoles


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Nada for the consoles











???


----------



## calavera

Looks like they changed the password, I see some empty caspian border servers haha


----------



## CorpussStalker

EA EU Testing i3D.net Amsterdam

PS: Appletini

Caspian Border, I just got in


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


First off, I just want to say that I consider myself a DIEHARD fan of Battlefield since BF2. With over 500+ hours logged on both BF2 and BC2. I top the charts in 95% of all games played. But since playing the alpha and the beta, I couldn't help but notice some huge issues in terms of gameplay.

*Gameplay Issues*
_Metro_
Been noticing a lot of campers, especially for the *attackers*... Of the 12-14 hours of metro I've played so far I've had about a 50% rate of passing the first set of MCOMs and a 0% rate of finishing the entire map. That says alot about both the complacency of players and imbalanced nature of the map (favoring the Defenders).

_Caspian Border_
No qualms about this map, its very fair to both teams and gameplay is as it should be. Though its still not a replacement for Strike at Karkland, Wake Island, or Valparaiso.

*My Solution/Suggestion*
I think the major feature missing from this game, just like in BC2 is Team voice chat. It shouldn't be a surprise that communication is critical in any team based effort. Which makes me question why this was never addressed in any Battlefield game.

Without this essential function teamwork is nearly impossible. You're not going to stop in the middle of battle to type out "Heres the plan, I want you 8 to go right and lay down suppressing fire while we 8 plant/guard the MCOM." Its just not practical. I would think that DICE would have learned their lesson after seeing the success its had in other fps shooters like TF2 (one that got teamwork right).

It would be incredibly beneficial to the overall gameplay if there was a shared voice chat for the entire team, making it more likely for players to follow commands or listen to suggestions for a coordinated strike of an mcom or capture point. Obviously, it would also require both the option to mute specific players and turn off the voice chat feature.

*Comments? Opinions?*


About the voice chat, i usually only play with a close group of 5 or six friends, we use vent so its never been a problem. Although voice chat client side is usually a disaster hence why people resort to things like vent etc.


----------



## Bhart90

I was up all night wait for it and it never came now I have to get ready for school.


----------



## Lune

They just did a massive password change (to all servers) new password is: *videokilledtheradiostar*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kill*


You sir.... have no eyeballs


Haha! I agree...especially the car.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


Topgearfan1=origin


I have Topgearfan for sale if you're interested. $20 bucks?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bhart90*


I was up all night wait for it and it never came now I have to get ready for school.










Me too buddy. But now I have to get ready to sleep in.









edit: someone posted this stream earlier, but it's nice to see the game in action on PC w/ narration

http://www.twitch.tv/bteamgaming


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


About the voice chat, i usually only play with a close group of 5 or six friends, we use vent so its never been a problem. Although voice chat client side is usually a disaster hence why people resort to things like vent etc.


i'm not sure if you've played tf2 b4 but i thought that they implemented it very very well. everyone communicates, has fun, and increases teamwork. i was rly hoping for something similar but chances are DICE is too lazy to do so. and consequently the gameplay will rly suffer


----------



## Reshkar

I had to force myself to quit playing last night, tested out AMD drivers aswell(11.9, not 11.10) since I was recommended to update my drivers. And it seems to run fine for me. Sig rig at 65 FPS avg on high/ultra(recommended). I frapsed aswell without problems


----------



## Herophobic

11.9?
I'm confused, AMDreleased 11.10 beta drivers for battlefield 3. What's with 11.9 now? Anyone tried both?

P.S. 2............. more.............hours.


----------



## Sir Sooty

Is anyone having issues "joining server"?

I've managed to join without any problems over the past 2 days, now everytime I try to join any free server battlelog just freezes at the "joining server" stage.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Sooty*


Is anyone having issues "joining server"?

I've managed to join without any problems over the past 2 days, now everytime I try to join any free server battlelog just freezes at the "joining server" stage.


I had same problem. Sign out of Battelog and sign back in, should be fixed. Also stop the BF3.exe process in processes.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


11.9?
I'm confused, AMDreleased 11.10 beta drivers for battlefield 3. What's with 11.9 now? Anyone tried both?

P.S. 2............. more.............hours.


Wait, only 2 more hours to public beta release? Really?


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


11.9?
I'm confused, AMDreleased 11.10 beta drivers for battlefield 3. What's with 11.9 now? Anyone tried both?

P.S. 2............. more.............hours.


I got a standard "update your driver" thingy error, so I updated to 11.9 and haven't had any problems since. I haven't payed any attention to 11.10


----------



## mbudden

Seems like it's released at 8AM EST according to the other thread.
Not sure exactly how to download it via the 360...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Seems like it's released at 8AM EST according to the other thread.
Not sure exactly how to download it via the 360...


Should be pretty simple, find it under the download section and download.

I know it's already up, or was, it's just locked a like 200k MSpoints so no-one can get it early.


----------



## l337sft

Where's the 360 beta at? People are saying its out but my friend can't find it


----------



## Ghost23

Also-- the countdown timer to open beta says 8 hours :s


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15110415*
> Also-- the countdown timer to open beta says 8 hours :s


Nice, that's exactly why I clicked on the thread, wanted to know when the open beta goes live.


----------



## PhRe4k

Yeah that can't be right.. gah I can't sleep


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Wait, only 2 more hours to public beta release? Really?


Well that's what bf3timer.com says for me. Though, that timer proved unreliable, I still believe in it









P.S. setting up teamviewer.


----------



## Zackcy

Xbox beta is up. Go to Game marketplace and go the A-Z section and go to B obviously and scroll down to BF3.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15110479*
> Xbox beta is up. Go to Game marketplace and go the A-Z section and go to B obviously and scroll down to BF3.


If only PC version was up. Sighh.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15110508*
> If only PC version was up. Sighh.


Back to sleep for me


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15110479*
> Xbox beta is up. Go to Game marketplace and go the A-Z section and go to B obviously and scroll down to BF3.


Downloading now!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly;15110513*
> Back to sleep for me


Lucky bastard. Cursed I be with insomnia!


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Lucky bastard. Cursed I be with insomnia!


I had insomnia for a while, but now it's fixed due to work


----------



## Skoobs

ive been sick for the entire week, so i have played the beta for the past two days pretty much nonstop. I have logged well over 14 hours so far (my god...) and, based off of what i have have seen so far, all i can say is "bunk."

its very COD-like. blech. and the graphics are cartoony, even more so than CODBO. in the only level that is open to play, the entire first area (it is rush) has massive meshing problems so you either fall through the floor, or you are constantly vibrating up and down because the game cant tell whether you are falling through or standing on it (which makes aiming a PITA). at the end of the second day, the entire first area is being exploited and turned into either 1. someone using it to get kills by sniping from under ground or 2. a giant underground battle, where floating bodies are shooting at each other from god-knows-where. the rest of the level is pretty decent as far as glitches and bugs, but ive seen a lot of problems with invisible objects (random mesh bits floating around?) where i will empty a clip into someone and it will do no damage, while they will turn around and 1-shot me.

and of course, all of the internet asshats are out in full force, already playing like douche bags. spawn killing, flanking solo for no reason other than to get kills (nowhere near an objective), noob tube spam, and all of that BS is already very prevalent. It takes the same number of bullets to kill someone no matter what weapon you use (sometimes it takes fewer with an assault rifle than it does with a sniper rifle, which is complete BS) and anyone using a long-distance scope has a giant "lens flare" that anyone in the direction they are pointing can see (so being a sniper is pretty useless, though i like the class because thats who got the m14 mod 0 in this BF game)

its not a "bad" game per-se, but if i wanted COD i would go play COD. i wanted more battlefield.

oh and guess what? the server browser is in your web browser, and it launches the game every time you join a server. boo.

of course, this is all IMO


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


and the graphics are cartoony, even more so than CODBO.


----------



## Jodiuh

Keep it up! Ur saving us GPU $! ;-)


----------



## l337sft

*** mannnnn i want to play! Lets gooooo!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


ive been sick for the entire week, so i have played the beta for the past two days pretty much nonstop. I have logged well over 14 hours so far (my god...) and, based off of what i have have seen so far, all i can say is "bunk."

its very COD-like. blech. and the graphics are cartoony, even more so than CODBO. in the only level that is open to play, the entire first area (it is rush) has massive meshing problems so you either fall through the floor, or you are constantly vibrating up and down because the game cant tell whether you are falling through or standing on it (which makes aiming a PITA). at the end of the second day, the entire first area is being exploited and turned into either 1. someone using it to get kills by sniping from under ground or 2. a giant underground battle, where floating bodies are shooting at each other from god-knows-where. the rest of the level is pretty decent as far as glitches and bugs, but ive seen a lot of problems with invisible objects (random mesh bits floating around?) where i will empty a clip into someone and it will do no damage, while they will turn around and 1-shot me.

and of course, all of the internet asshats are out in full force, already playing like douche bags. spawn killing, flanking solo for no reason other than to get kills (nowhere near an objective), noob tube spam, and all of that BS is already very prevalent. It takes the same number of bullets to kill someone no matter what weapon you use (sometimes it takes fewer with an assault rifle than it does with a sniper rifle, which is complete BS) and anyone using a long-distance scope has a giant "lens flare" that anyone in the direction they are pointing can see (so being a sniper is pretty useless, though i like the class because thats who got the m14 mod 0 in this BF game)

its not a "bad" game per-se, but if i wanted COD i would go play COD. i wanted more battlefield.

oh and guess what? the server browser is in your web browser, and it launches the game every time you join a server. boo.

of course, this is all IMO


It'll feel more like BF once we get maps (that we don't need PW's to) with vehicles.


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


It'll feel more like BF once we get maps (that we don't need PW's to) with vehicles.


i hope so. the camping and cheap-shotting is making it feel like COD and i am regretting all the hype. also, with how small and "campable" the map feels, it is very COD like.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoobs*


ive been sick for the entire week, so i have played the beta for the past two days pretty much nonstop. I have logged well over 14 hours so far (my god...) and, based off of what i have have seen so far, all i can say is "bunk."

its very COD-like. blech. and the graphics are cartoony, even more so than CODBO. in the only level that is open to play, the entire first area (it is rush) has massive meshing problems so you either fall through the floor, or you are constantly vibrating up and down because the game cant tell whether you are falling through or standing on it (which makes aiming a PITA). at the end of the second day, the entire first area is being exploited and turned into either 1. someone using it to get kills by sniping from under ground or 2. a giant underground battle, where floating bodies are shooting at each other from god-knows-where. the rest of the level is pretty decent as far as glitches and bugs, but ive seen a lot of problems with invisible objects (random mesh bits floating around?) where i will empty a clip into someone and it will do no damage, while they will turn around and 1-shot me.

and of course, all of the internet asshats are out in full force, already playing like douche bags. spawn killing, flanking solo for no reason other than to get kills (nowhere near an objective), noob tube spam, and all of that BS is already very prevalent. It takes the same number of bullets to kill someone no matter what weapon you use (sometimes it takes fewer with an assault rifle than it does with a sniper rifle, which is complete BS) and anyone using a long-distance scope has a giant "lens flare" that anyone in the direction they are pointing can see (so being a sniper is pretty useless, though i like the class because thats who got the m14 mod 0 in this BF game)

its not a "bad" game per-se, but if i wanted COD i would go play COD. i wanted more battlefield.

oh and guess what? the server browser is in your web browser, and it launches the game every time you join a server. boo.

of course, this is all IMO


+rep

You make some good points, and I concur on some of them. Although I wouldn't call the graphics cartoony. The gameplay issues will hopefully be fixed; I've already seen David Goldfarb acknowledge there is an issue with bullet damage.

Personally, I've found the sniper glare to be a bit OTT, as well as finding the revive timer for teammates to be somewhat short, and the revive icon is pretty useless in actually identifying downed, nearby teammates.

But this is all beta, so all we can do is hope it gets fixed, or QQ a lot when it is launched broken.

All I would say though, is it's the Rush game mode. Try and get onto a CB server and you will see that there is still very much a Battlefield game here. It is epic and huge, even if it has a slight BC2 aftertaste.


----------



## l337sft

The only thing that needs fixing besides the obvious ( clipping through the ground etc.. ) they need to decrease the intensity of the weapon glimm and the flashlight, its too overwhelming.


----------



## mbudden

Almost done downloading







70%


----------



## oedstlych

The Caspian Border map is awesome and more representative of Battlefield. Operation Metro was an awful choice for the beta map.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;15110600*
> Almost done downloading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70%


Was gonna download it but my Xbox account is "suspended" for payment failure, and I don't feel like paying them


----------



## mlp

I hate this game.

I'm constantly under the world!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15110611*
> Was gonna download it but my Xbox account is "suspended" for payment failure, and I don't feel like paying them


lol wut? Payment failure?


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Service Temporarily Unavailable
> 
> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.


In the Origin store...


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skoobs;15110549*
> ive been sick for the entire week, so i have played the beta for the past two days pretty much nonstop. I have logged well over 14 hours so far (my god...) and, based off of what i have have seen so far, all i can say is "bunk."
> 
> its very COD-like. blech. and the graphics are cartoony, even more so than CODBO. in the only level that is open to play, the entire first area (it is rush) has massive meshing problems so you either fall through the floor, or you are constantly vibrating up and down because the game cant tell whether you are falling through or standing on it (which makes aiming a PITA). at the end of the second day, the entire first area is being exploited and turned into either 1. someone using it to get kills by sniping from under ground or 2. a giant underground battle, where floating bodies are shooting at each other from god-knows-where. the rest of the level is pretty decent as far as glitches and bugs, but ive seen a lot of problems with invisible objects (random mesh bits floating around?) where i will empty a clip into someone and it will do no damage, while they will turn around and 1-shot me.
> 
> and of course, all of the internet asshats are out in full force, already playing like douche bags. spawn killing, flanking solo for no reason other than to get kills (nowhere near an objective), noob tube spam, and all of that BS is already very prevalent. It takes the same number of bullets to kill someone no matter what weapon you use (sometimes it takes fewer with an assault rifle than it does with a sniper rifle, which is complete BS) and anyone using a long-distance scope has a giant "lens flare" that anyone in the direction they are pointing can see (so being a sniper is pretty useless, though i like the class because thats who got the m14 mod 0 in this BF game)
> 
> its not a "bad" game per-se, but if i wanted COD i would go play COD. i wanted more battlefield.
> 
> oh and guess what? the server browser is in your web browser, and it launches the game every time you join a server. boo.
> 
> of course, this is all IMO


I agree completly! The graphics and glitching in the first outdoor area are horrible. Very dule and faded, and OMG the bugs.

With that being said it gets much better ,as we move underground! And once you get to the final outdoor M com stations , Man its beautiful out there. Stop and listen to the background sounds ( very realistic i got goose pimples) With the sirens and the debree flying around .

The beta is very buggy, but it has great promise(imo). I just hope they give us more bf2 style maps and game play, a few rush maps like metro are cool , just hope there is lots of variety.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oedstlych;15110610*
> The Caspian Border map is awesome and more representative of Battlefield. Operation Metro was an awful choice for the beta map.


It's called Marketing. Only reason they did was to bring COD fanboys into BF3.


----------



## smartasien

Finally won a metro game. Teams were horribly unbalanced though


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oedstlych*


The Caspian Border map is awesome and more representative of Battlefield. Operation Metro was an awful choice for the beta map.


I really want to play this Map, but yesterday all the servers were full, when i tried to get in. I spent over 30 minutes and finally gave up and played Operation Metro( campers heaven) again.


----------



## Inverse

I get some massive issues with Caspian. Made a video of it, it happens on some servers and not on others. Usually when it gets full of players, the textures on the ground go craaaazy.

Getting REALLY sick of the crash to desktops. I might quit playing the Beta entirely cuz of it. It's just~ ugh... it always happens when Im having fun with the map for once, and bam~ all my progress gone. It's no fun at all.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lol wut? Payment failure?


Yeah, somehow my active card didn't go through? Dunno, but they want me to sub up, and yeah, eff that.


----------



## Zackcy

Why in the hell does anyone even DESIGN a map like this? They should have something chopped off.

Like, a game with 24 players and you have 3 tunnels to go through? Like WHYYYYYYYYYYYZYZZZZZZZZZZ?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Nova.

Finally got to play Caspian with a bunch of friends last night. All of us actually got in to the same server and had probably the most fun in a BF game since 2142. That all ended when we lost connection to the server xD.


----------



## BacsiLove

Anyone know the new password?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove;15110893*
> Anyone know the new password?


videokilledtheradiostar ?


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


videokilledtheradiostar ?


Thanks!


----------



## ?Dirty?

first off sorry if the question has already been asked/awnserd.

Q: where (origin/website) do i download the beta at ? im assuming it going to be at the launch time ? and do i have to have an "email" from ea for the "open" beta?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Â·DirtyÂ·*


first off sorry if the question has already been asked/awnserd.

Q: where (origin/website) do i download the beta at ? im assuming it going to be at the launch time ? and do i have to have an "email" from ea for the "open" beta?


It will be in Origin under "Free Games".


----------



## SpuddGunn

Be firing up the PS3 tonight and downloading it for that (not at my PC now till monday)

Is in the Playstation Store?


----------



## bluedevil

Mmmm still no open beta under "Free Games"....


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15110711*
> I get some massive issues with Caspian. Made a video of it, it happens on some servers and not on others. Usually when it gets full of players, the textures on the ground go craaaazy.
> 
> Getting REALLY sick of the crash to desktops. I might quit playing the Beta entirely cuz of it. It's just~ ugh... it always happens when Im having fun with the map for once, and bam~ all my progress gone. It's no fun at all.


oh the tears


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpuddGunn;15110997*
> Be firing up the PS3 tonight and downloading it for that (not at my PC now till monday)
> 
> Is in the Playstation Store?


Pretty sure I saw them saying so on their Twitter feed.


----------



## ?Dirty?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


It will be in Origin under "Free Games".


tyvm


----------



## Serious Dude

the beta is up for pc!!!! downloading right now


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*


the beta is up for pc!!!! downloading right now


yeah open beta now available on origin


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Chebaccasdad, I was looking up OCN at work and my boss walks by and he'slike *** IS THATZ!!! Calls over 2 co-workers n they are all like baffled and starring at ur avatar in total hysteria!


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;15111174*
> yeah open beta now available on origin


im scared, will my rig run it on max...


----------



## bluedevil

Found the banner on the bottom of the Origin downloader....but cant seem to find the actual beta install.


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Found the banner on the bottom of the Origin downloader....but cant seem to find the actual beta install.


same here.


----------



## psyside

Yayyyy finally!!!!!!!!!
Is punkbuster necessary to play the beta?


----------



## greydor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Found the banner on the bottom of the Origin downloader....but cant seem to find the actual beta install.


Same


----------



## Hawk777th

Love CB but have yet to finish a round!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Chebaccasdad, I was looking up OCN at work and my boss walks by and he'slike *** IS THATZ!!! Calls over 2 co-workers n they are all like baffled and starring at ur avatar in total hysteria!


FANTASTIC! That's the effect I like to have on people.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Yayyyy finally!!!!!!!!!
Is punkbuster necessary to play the beta?


Nope, no PB.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Love CB but have yet to finish a round!


haha









Oh man I am 2 unlocks away from getting all of them LOL been dominating with jets for a while


----------



## jacobrjett

I am downloading at 1.6gb/s which is pretty much the absolute maximum speed of our internet.

So the servers arent even the slightest bit full! they must be prepared.

Edit: By the way is the caspian border map still playable?


----------



## kcuestag

Has anyone noticed they removed the G36c from the BETA?

I really hope that is a mistake, if we get no G36c at the final game I am going to be dissapointed big time...


----------



## ztmike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I am downloading at 1.6gb/s which is pretty much the absolute maximum speed of our internet.

So the servers arent even the slightest bit full! they must be prepared.

Edit: By the way is the caspian border map still playable?


How you even downloading the open beta?


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


How you even downloading the open beta?


for me, there was a banner and it said get it now, i clicked it and it went into my games tab saying ready to download. i clicked on it and it started downloading


----------



## bluedevil

Getting it now. I was just impatient.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Has anyone noticed they removed the G36c from the BETA?

I really hope that is a mistake, if we get no G36c at the final game I am going to be dissapointed big time...










Wait what?









They better damn have it in release!


----------



## morgofborg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Serious Dude*


for me, there was a banner and it said get it now, i clicked it and it went into my games tab saying ready to download. i clicked on it and it started downloading


Yep, the banner just worked for me. I had to try it like 8 times of some reason; it kept taking me to the free downloads page...


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Getting it now. I was just impatient.










lol


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *morgofborg*


Yep, the banner just worked for me. I had to try it like 8 times of some reason; it kept taking me to the free downloads page...


I just tried it again, works for me now


----------



## noahhova

Damn work...........I need to start this download, I might feel a migraine coming on


----------



## ZaG

Whats the new code for CB?


----------



## Dominazn

Its up...OOOOrrah!


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZaG*


Whats the new code for CB?


videokilledtheradiostar


----------



## Inverse

So I have this epic game~ totally dominating the score. Doing some great tricks. Knifed some sap trying to kill three of my buddies right in the neck. We're stalled on the last phase. I whip out my EOD BOT and have SO much trouble going up this silly ramp that kept making my bot get stuck and flip over. I finally make it, rush up to the MCOM, burn a guys ass and KILL him with my Bot! Then I go to light up the MCOM, it's lit. Someone rushes up to disable it, and RIGHT as it's about to be disabled. I burn his ass. The MCOM is about to ring in the win, I'm laughing my ass off~ such an awesome victory... then I crash to desktop before the win screen.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


So I have this epic game~ totally dominating the score. Doing some great tricks. Knifed some sap trying to kill three of my buddies right in the neck. We're stalled on the last phase. I whip out my EOD BOT and have SO much trouble going up this silly ramp that kept making my bot get stuck and flip over. I finally make it, rush up to the MCOM, burn a guys ass and KILL him with my Bot! Then I go to light up the MCOM, it's lit. Someone rushes up to disable it, and RIGHT as it's about to be disabled. I burn his ass. The MCOM is about to ring in the win, I'm laughing my ass off~ such an awesome victory... then I crash to desktop before the win screen.


Did you get the 285.38 driver?


----------



## Lhino

I can't connect to the Origin store :/.


----------



## irishtop

Downloading at 3.4 MB/s! I was worried I wouldn't be able to download it quickly.


----------



## Varrkarus

The torrent didn't work. I have to download it direct from Origin T^T


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


So I have this epic game~ totally dominating the score. Doing some great tricks. Knifed some sap trying to kill three of my buddies right in the neck. We're stalled on the last phase. I whip out my EOD BOT and have SO much trouble going up this silly ramp that kept making my bot get stuck and flip over. I finally make it, rush up to the MCOM, burn a guys ass and KILL him with my Bot! Then I go to light up the MCOM, it's lit. Someone rushes up to disable it, and RIGHT as it's about to be disabled. I burn his ass. The MCOM is about to ring in the win, I'm laughing my ass off~ such an awesome victory... then I crash to desktop before the win screen.


I've got that during closed beta, usually with a "disconnected from server" error in battlelog. Installed the beta drivers, didn't help, although it did stop the game occasionally freezing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I can't connect to the Origin store :/.


Seems to be a South African issue, none of my friends can either. Wonder if the server is just getting nailed hard, or if it's our "wonderful" ISPs.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah it's pretty lame that you don't get the exp if you leave a game early or due to server disconnects or crashes like what has happened to me and I'm sure a lot of us here 100 times already...


----------



## mect_aw

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I can't connect to the Origin store :/.


Same here so I'm downloading on Xbox (*** right) whilst I play FIFA 12 and wait for Origin to work, good day for gaming


----------



## Varrkarus

Where can I make another Soldier?


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Where can I make another Soldier?


As far as I know you can't in Beta.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Right.

You know the music that plays towards the end of the round, when the tickets are low? Dun dun dun-dun dun dun dun?

I can hear that everywhere I go! Makes me anxious.

I am losing it.


----------



## MAKATTACK

Sorry to the admin for starting a new thread about Caspian Border. New posts tend to get lost in a thread that is 1487 pages long....


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Right.

You know the music that plays towards the end of the round, when the tickets are low? Dun dun dun-dun dun dun dun?

I can hear that everywhere I go! Makes me anxious.

I am losing it.


Epic music is epic! reminds me of terminator lol.


----------



## NateN34

Hope they unlock Caspian soon!

Sure you can play now, but they restart the server after the round, so you don't get any unlocks/experience, not enough servers and too much jet waiting


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Yeah it's pretty lame that you don't get the exp if you leave a game early or due to server disconnects or crashes like what has happened to me and I'm sure a lot of us here 100 times already...


You should get the XP if you choose to exit (at least you should in the final game) but if the server crashes I'm not sure there is much they can do. Same went for BC2 and BF2 if the server died you didn't get anything.


----------



## !Lester!

Me & my bro have bf3.exe has stopped working when we try to enter a server with battlelog.
(2 Completely diff pc's)

Anyone else has this?


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Hope they unlock Caspian soon!

Sure you can play now, but they restart the server after the round, so you don't get any unlocks/experience, not enough servers and too much jet waiting










But it is fun isn't it???? Definitely shows the potential in the game alot more than Metro!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAKATTACK*


Sorry to the admin for starting a new thread about Caspian Border. New posts tend to get lost in a thread that is 1487 pages long....


I know, but we can't really afford having 100 new BF3 threads per day, it would be a huge mess.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Did you get the 285.38 driver?


Yes~ got that before I ever ran the game. It's the latest one. Have been crashing to desktop at the most random times. Almost every single game of Caspian leads to a crash. Metro, totally random~ can happen at the end, or the beginning.

I'm going to give the game a rest~ I'm abusing it. In it's current state, not much else I can test. The EOD bot is almost worthless. It can't navigate hills, or inclines or small steps. It can climb stairs, but little ridges in the ground will cause it to stall or flip or fall through the world. It also controls horrible badly.

So many features in this game are completely, and utterly busted due to a core element of the game: its geography. I don't know how they're going to fix this. This is the same issue that plagues almost all FPS games with prone/low to the ground angles and high geometry.

This is why games like Gears of War and Call of Duty, typically don't have "inclines" and "ramps". They DEFINITELY don't have prone either. This isn't just a Battlefield thing... so how are they going to fix an issue that is a problem, at the core~ for FPS gaming as a whole? ...in less than a month too.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Keep refreshing the Origin store (store.origin.com), it will eventually get it and ask you to launch origin. The store within Origin itself won't load.

Downloading now 2.1MB/s


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


As far as I know you can't in Beta.


Can I at least change the name of my current soldier then?
Varrkarus doesn't really suit a soldier...


----------



## Inverse

You Tube  



 
Here is a video of my flying around in the Helicopter during one of the smooth, glitch free Caspian games I had. (Empty server, go figure~)

Not bad for a GTX 295 eh? This is on High.

If you want to see it running at 60 frames per second, here's the original video. http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RMOHWSQR

The Viper > Havoc. The turning capability of the Viper destroys the Havoc. It's such a brutal advantage~ I don't know how Dice is letting it slide. RU leaves the gate with the weaker chopper right off the get go.


----------



## Geforce man

Question...if I'm on a different origin account (borrowed from friend), do I have to redownload the beta onto my account?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce man*


Question...if I'm on a different origin account (borrowed from friend), do I have to redownload the beta onto my account?


Yes.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce man*


Question...if I'm on a different origin account (borrowed from friend), do I have to redownload the beta onto my account?


You might get away with copying the files like we do on Steam, never tried it on Origin.


----------



## Drobomb

Downloading. The wait is over!







But now I have to go to work.







O well... RAGE!


----------



## Fallendreams

I just play the XBOX 360 Open beta, IDK if its the servers causing the performance to be so bad or what? the fps was so damn low and it was so choppy, Textures look all weird. i turn it off after 5 mins... OH WELL, back to master race.


----------



## Yukss

Hello guys, i played the beta yesterday with my mates, operation metro at first but then i found the new "password" (Appletini) and play caspian, and i really saw differnt betwen caspian and metro, metro looks so ugly like cod games but caspian were amazing... What do you think about it?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geforce man*


Question...if I'm on a different origin account (borrowed from friend), do I have to redownload the beta onto my account?


You can try coping and pasting the BF3 beta folder to one computer to another...


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


You might get away with copying the files like we do on Steam, never tried it on Origin.


It works. I've tried right now. Just restart origin.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Can I at least change the name of my current soldier then?
Varrkarus doesn't really suit a soldier...


Nope you can't change it sorry, In retail though you can.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Where to find caspian border server i cant find them in server browser?


----------



## zi3m

I can't get any good FPS at all when playing. It lags even everything on low at 1920x1080. I have two GTS250's in sli.. I dont understand why its not getting a good performance. Anyone help me?


----------



## CHEFFY!

New password today is :

videokilledtheradiostar (All lower case)


----------



## thrgk

how large is the bf3 open beta download? 5gb? Also, does verizon or sprint have a time of day when you can download stuff and it not get counted towards your limit on your account?


----------



## Tipless

so how about i decided to recable my computer a week before the beta releaseand then a day after i started that i decided to revamp my rig. my mobo and processor sold and now im without a rig for all of the beta and maybe will miss the retail release date as well


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


how large is the bf3 open beta download? 5gb? Also, does verizon or sprint have a time of day when you can download stuff and it not get counted towards your limit on your account?


The size of the beta is 3.9GB.


----------



## microman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zi3m*


I can't get any good FPS at all when playing. It lags even everything on low at 1920x1080. I have two GTS250's in sli.. I dont understand why its not getting a good performance. Anyone help me?


Because you have 2 gts250's in sli....

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## rogueblade

guys whats the difference with and without 'Stereo sound' in the audio menu?


----------



## tout

These passwords you guys are giving for CB are not working.

*edit* nvm I wasn't going on US servers.


----------



## Lord Mirko

Solved problem.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


guys whats the difference with and without 'Stereo sound' in the audio menu?


I'm assuming Stereo Sound will give you two different sounds. One coming from each speaker. If a shot comes from the left, the left speaker will play the gunshot sound. If a shot comes from the right, the right speaker will play the gunshot sound.


----------



## Geforce man

it pisses me off every time I try to join a CB map, it says map is changing soon like ***?


----------



## 8564dan

This game is taking over lol. Love it!


----------



## Zackcy

Origin store is sooooo laggy......................everyone trying to download it


----------



## leegro

Add me on origin. LeeGro


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I know, but we can't really afford having 100 new BF3 threads per day, it would be a huge mess.










Understood.


----------



## Geforce man

I cant even join games...it just says joining server FORVER


----------



## MAKATTACK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Hello guys, i played the beta yesterday with my mates, operation metro at first but then i found the new "password" (Appletini) and play caspian, and i really saw differnt betwen caspian and metro, metro looks so ugly like cod games but caspian were amazing... What do you think about it?


Yes, like night and day...HUGE difference!


----------



## Geforce man

This is so dumb...the server browser says the server is full when it's not................


----------



## SafeKlok

Yeah I gotta agree with Caspian, someone earlier suggested that they made Metro the default map to hook all the CoD players, which is quite possible.

If you're a BF vet and upset after playing Metro, join a Caspian server and all will be well again.


----------



## Zackcy

Downloading







!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tipless*


so how about i decided to recable my computer a week before the beta releaseand then a day after i started that i decided to revamp my rig. my mobo and processor sold and now im without a rig for all of the beta and maybe will miss the retail release date as well










Surely then, it's your own fault, no?









Oh well, at least you know that when you finally get to play it, it'll look awesome.

If you had a console you could have a bash at the beta there.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zi3m*


I can't get any good FPS at all when playing. It lags even everything on low at 1920x1080. I have two GTS250's in sli.. I dont understand why its not getting a good performance. Anyone help me?


your cards are not even close to the minimum required ones. They do have 2gb of vram but thats not for gaming, just playback and maybe some photo editing.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

How well do you guys think some overclocked 2x GTX275s will do?
i don't mind playing on low settings for a bit until i upgrade, i just want smooth play.


----------



## oEXITo

just played Caspian Border for the first time, all i can say is WOW! Night and day difference between OM and CB.


----------



## rafety58

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


your cards are not even close to the minimum required ones. They do have 2gb of vram but thats not for gaming, just playback and maybe some photo editing.


I am getting a solid 30 fps on my sig rig in 1080P on all default settings, feels pretty smooth to me


----------



## Geforce man

How are you guys joining games? mine just says joining server,,


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



For PlayStation 3 users in North America, expect the Battlefield 3 Open Beta to be available later today.


http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...04893118271488


----------



## ?Dirty?

pw for new map?


----------



## madroller

Im just glad that my gtx465 can handle the game over 60 FPS.
LOL


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oEXITo*


just played Caspian Border for the first time, all i can say is WOW! Night and day difference between OM and CB.



You have the Password for a server?!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Â·DirtyÂ·*


pw for new map?


*videokilledtheradiostar*


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


*videokilledtheradiostar*


ha funny


----------



## hydropwnics




----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


You have the Password for a server?!










"uglyescalator"


----------



## tango bango

I know this sounds crazy,but after installing how do you start the game?


----------



## iCrap

Mines downloading!


----------



## Geforce man

I don't get how ppl are playing...I can't join one damn server


----------



## Modus

did the public beta start? don't see a link todownload the client availablet yet


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


I know this sounds crazy,but after installing how do you start the game?


When you click on the game in origin, it should open your web browser and load up Battlelog. You pick your server from there.


----------



## KonigGeist

I just downloaded everything and installed it, but when I try to join a server I get "A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )"









Anyone know what's causing it?


----------



## Geforce man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


I just downloaded everything and installed it, but when I try to join a server I get "A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )"









Anyone know what's causing it?


I get that, can't join any servers as well.. so annoying !


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


I just downloaded everything and installed it, but when I try to join a server I get "A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )"









Anyone know what's causing it?


Log out of Battlelog and log back in, usually fixes the problem.


----------



## james8

trying to dl bf3 beta from origin. got a 'we're sorry but you do not meet the requirements to download this game" duh ff >>: (


----------



## Geforce man

You gotta update your drivers I believe


----------



## james8

^i'm using 285.38 right now. recommended bf3 driver by nvidia


----------



## jbb817

So has anyone had issues with the game starting to stutter after playing long enough? It's the kind of stuttering you'd expect if the game were using the paging file or something, really jerky and annoying. I can run at around 35-40fps outdoors and 60fps indoors on ultra/high on Metro nice and smooth, but then the stuttering kicks in and I'll drop from 60 to 1fps then back up to 60, and I'll usually be dead by that point. My only guess is maybe it's because I only have 1gb vram?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


When you click on the game in origin, it should open your web browser and load up Battlelog. You pick your server from there.


Thank you,got it.


----------



## Mr.Pie

heya guys; do we have a platoon for OCN?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

EDIT: nvm


----------



## tango bango

Tried to read the manual but nothing opens up,also where do I setup settings(keys,graphics).


----------



## Zackcy

Chrome users.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


heya guys; do we have a platoon for OCN?


Search for "Overclock.net BF3" in platoons, that's the one with most the members here in it, i'll see if I can log in during class and get ya accepted as well.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbb817*


So has anyone had issues with the game starting to stutter after playing long enough? It's the kind of stuttering you'd expect if the game were using the paging file or something, really jerky and annoying. I can run at around 35-40fps outdoors and 60fps indoors on ultra/high on Metro nice and smooth, but then the stuttering kicks in and I'll drop from 60 to 1fps then back up to 60, and I'll usually be dead by that point. My only guess is maybe it's because I only have 1gb vram?


I got the same problem, metro in the beginning is fine but when you get inside the tunnels it starts stuttering horribly and even worse after those mcoms.

My FPS is 40-60+ on low according to fraps but it still stutters a lot and feels a bit unplayable.

edit: also on low preset + 64player conquest + dual core CPU = bad idea 30fps average


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Chrome users.











I don't see the chrome button


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


I don't see the chrome button


Google Chrome. Web browser.


----------



## Hapanese

1:06:00 till finished downloading! w00t w00t!


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Log out of Battlelog and log back in, usually fixes the problem.


Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to have helped.









Anyone know what's causing this the code 1 error?


----------



## doc2142

I am getting some really ****ty fps. 25ish outside on auto settings which I think it was set on medium. When I had it on low settings it was around 35ish, 40-45 inside.


----------



## DBEAU

Call me crazy, but last night while playing I got this strange feeling that the beta we're playing is actually ported over from the consoles. graphics features missing, can't bind to the mouse. No joystick support. There were other clues I can't remember now but it seemed to make sense last night when it crossed my mind. StealthPyro told me I'm full of **** though so I'm not sure. Just thought it was an interesting consideration.


----------



## Zackcy

Joining a Caspian Border server


----------



## Analog

So much bullsit going on in the beta. =/


----------



## KonigGeist

Well, I tried reinstalling everything related to the beta, and I'm still getting:

A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )


----------



## tango bango

I downloaded chrome,and followed the battlelog instruction as posted,but no kind of chrome button found.Any ideals?


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lahey*


I got the same problem, metro in the beginning is fine but when you get inside the tunnels it starts stuttering horribly and even worse after those mcoms.

My FPS is 40-60+ on low according to fraps but it still stutters a lot and feels a bit unplayable.

edit: also on low preset + 64player conquest + dual core CPU = bad idea 30fps average


Try putting your graphic settings back to AUTO.... I have seen that actually lowering them makes the game run worse and can cause issues.

Remember to restart the game after changing settings.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


I downloaded chrome,and followed the battlelog instruction as posted,*but no kind of chrome button found*.Any ideals?


When you have chrome on the Battlelog page. You then click the tool up the top right of the browser


----------



## hp.

enjoying game from 2 days







enjoyed heli allot.


----------



## CBZ323

is the download a single file or it downloads directly through origin?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Just got onto a caspian border server after trying for 20 minutes haha, all I can say is it's epic. Got to drive(and fly) all the cool stuff, although it was on an EU server (and therefore ridiculous pings) it was still lots of fun


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Joining a Caspian Border server










You'll find that that server is going to be laggy because it is full... OF WIN!


----------



## bru_05

Why are people so upset about the beta? It's not meant to be perfect or an indication of the final product. It's testing... Patches will be released and it will get better.

Sure it sucks when you can't join a game or keep crashing, but that's exactly the point of the beta. They are trying to hammer out these issues before the real deal.

(And please don't take it so serious when you are "testing". If you have a bad K/D or lose a round, who cares. It's crazy how competitive some people are in the beta. I've had numerous people accuse me of cheating or talk bad about my momma... And I'm not even good ha.)


----------



## Zackcy

Frame rates are =/ downloading beta drivers


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

downloading open beta!! Now to go to work or call in, that is the question!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


(And please don't take it so serious when you are "testing". If you have a bad K/D or lose a round, who cares. It's crazy how competitive some people are in the beta. I've had numerous people accuse me of cheating or talk bad about my momma... And I'm not even good ha.)


Too true, homes. There was a guy on my team last night who spent a solid 3 minutes berating the rest of the team because we weren't going for objectives or playing as a team. And when I say berating, he was really really offensive.

It seemed rude to point out that most of the team was stuck under the map making blowing up MCOMs difficult, so we just let him rant and rave while TKing him and making it look like an accident, so that he got even more enraged.

Fun.


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Too true, homes. There was a guy on my team last night who spent a solid 3 minutes berating the rest of the team because we weren't going for objectives or playing as a team. And when I say berating, he was really really offensive.

It seemed rude to point out that most of the team was stuck under the map making blowing up MCOMs difficult, so we just let him rant and rave while TKing him and making it look like an accident, so that he got even more enraged.

Fun.


LoL. I personally find the Chat Box so small that I hardly ever read it.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Too true, homes. There was a guy on my team last night who spent a solid 3 minutes berating the rest of the team because we weren't going for objectives or playing as a team. And when I say berating, he was really really offensive.

It seemed rude to point out that most of the team was stuck under the map making blowing up MCOMs difficult, so we just let him rant and rave while TKing him and making it look like an accident, so that he got even more enraged.

Fun.


Sounds like fun.
I dont like people who just camp on my team and dont go for objectives but what i like even less is someone who thinks is the BOSS and tells everyone what to do like he was given authority by god, or Goldman Sachs...

i wish you could "mute" their chat messages.


----------



## bru_05

TKs haha. One thing I forgot about. Hadn't been TKd in BC2 other than intentional chopper crashes and such. But last night I think I got TKd 6 or 7 times in one full round. Just from stupid stuff too. Teammates prefiring every corner, mgs prone shooting blindly down the map (seemed like they were messing with their guns). Ah well, what can you do. Fun to get a bit of hands on, excited to try Caspian so I can blow up a vehicle or 2.


----------



## One_too

Oh God!! Servers must be full!! Can't even enter Origin!! Come on people go play COD or something else!!


----------



## pepejovi

Played for a few minutes...

I'm either lagging like a ***** even at low settings or the controls are worse than any other game i've ever played, including BC2.

When i moved my mouse, the crosshair would follow some noticeable time later


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Why are people so upset about the beta? It's not meant to be perfect or an indication of the final product. It's testing... Patches will be released and it will get better.

Sure it sucks when you can't join a game or keep crashing, but that's exactly the point of the beta. They are trying to hammer out these issues before the real deal.

(And please don't take it so serious when you are "testing". If you have a bad K/D or lose a round, who cares. It's crazy how competitive some people are in the beta. I've had numerous people accuse me of cheating or talk bad about my momma... And I'm not even good ha.)


Agreed with that. Someone wouldn't stop whining on the server I was just on which is just stupid. I'd assume its someone that'll buy BF3, play it until CoD is out then they'll go back to that.

One thing I'd like would be a bit more feedback when you're being shot - BC2 made it rather obvious and unfortunately I've got used to that.

Would like to see FF off on more of the servers too, way too many people who just blindly run forwards infront of most of the team trying to suppress enemies...


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


LoL. I personally find the Chat Box so small that I hardly ever read it.


I quite like it, means I can easily ignore people trash talking.


----------



## Herophobic

I feel like something is pushing me when I play and sometimes I keep going straight forward yet it moves me back several steps. This is lag right? xD

Also, check(video below) this "effect" that happens when I switch options, is it normal? I feel like something's wrong -_-.

  
 You Tube  



 
P.S. why the hell I can't open the game normally without opening battlelog/firefox?
Where do I see if it's a europen/us server, where do I choose a server, where do I choose a map? All this seems to be autoamtically done =_=.

[edit] that's because I'm an idiot and immediately panic posting when I don't explore the other options... ofc all is automatic when I click quick match xD I found server browser "the manual thing"









I'm new to this.


----------



## Faded

i do like the fact that my BF3 download took all of 30 minutes, through Origin... i wonder if it will get more bogged down as the day goes by.


----------



## LuminatX

Anyone else have audio in-game cut in and out?
also I get "connection to the server has timed out" a lot, a shame.

but surprisingly the game runs smooth on all high. 30-50fps.
Also why must they start us with the ****tiest snipers, i miss my m24 and sv98


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


Anyone else have audio in-game cut in and out?
also I get "connection to the server has timed out" a lot, a shame.

but surprisingly the game runs smooth on all high. 30-50fps.
Also why must they start us with the ****tiest snipers, i miss my m24 and sv98


they have them you have to unlock them


----------



## Zackcy

My framerates are poopy and the new drivers don't have any tweaks/optimizations

Nvm


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genjimaru*


LoL. I personally find the Chat Box so small that I hardly ever read it.


yea they need to do something about the chat window I never see what people say because its tiny and off to the side


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


I feel like something is pushing me when I play and sometimes I keep going straight forward yet it moves me back several steps. This is lag right?


Not necessarily. Collision detection is screwed up, meaning other players running into can push you forward.

Colliding with debris also has a strange effect as they are apparently lightweight in the gameworld, yet can push a player around like a forklift.


----------



## JetEnduro

Anybody having random flickering happen with single cards? At first I thought my GPU OC was unstable but even at stock clocks i'm getting random colored flickers.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Not necessarily. Collision detection is screwed up, meaning other players running into can push you forward.

Colliding with debris also has a strange effect as they are apparently lightweight in the gameworld, yet can push a player around like a forklift.


yea lol, u can push huge bookshelves around like paper in CB


----------



## De-Zant

Could not join server because server is changing map

Could not join server because it couldn't be found.

I can't join any server. It's either one o f those two, or "full"

Any tips?


----------



## Cryolite

reporting in with my performance and criticism









i get 60-80 fps outside at operation metro, ultra settings, 2xmsaa, hbao is one step down.

110-130 fps indoors.

i love the game, except theres a 1-2 sec delay, which makes the game frustrating at times.

and about caspian.. i really expected MUCH better from that map. it didnt look good to me, both in gameplay & the map itself.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *De-Zant*


Could not join server because server is changing map

Could not join server because it couldn't be found.

I can't join any server. It's either one o f those two, or "full"

Any tips?


Keep trying it will eventually join.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JetEnduro*


Anybody having random flickering happen with single cards? At first I thought my GPU OC was unstable but even at stock clocks i'm getting random colored flickers.


I've got this issue as well (270 and beta drivers) wonder if it's 580 related.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I've got this issue as well (270 and beta drivers) wonder if it's 580 related.


Tons of people are having the issue, it's not your cards it's the game, don't worry about it.


----------



## RussianJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I've got this issue as well (270 and beta drivers) wonder if it's 580 related.


Same issue on my 6970


----------



## Uantyv

Finally started downloading 3.7MB/sec so pretty good


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I've got this issue as well (270 and beta drivers) wonder if it's 580 related.


I get it as well with SLI 580s. I'm going to say it's a driver issue. My 580s max out at 65c. So heat isn't an issue.


----------



## jbobb

I feel sorry for the people that keep getting errors and can't play. I had no problems with any error messages at all. It would normally take me all of 1-2 minutes to join a game. I just found the server with the lowest ping in the server list and kept hitting "join" till I got in. It was usually pretty quick.

Other than game bugs (falling through ground, some flickering, etc), I did lose connection to a server a few times before the round ended. But once I switched to a different server, I played for at least 3 hours straight without any disconnects.

I also got to get in one round of Caspian Border on a US server and did not experience any lag at all. It was also a lot more fun than Metro and looked 10x better.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RussianJ*


Same issue on my 6970


Hmm, scratch the 580 theory then. Both a nvidia and ati issue then.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*   Not necessarily. Collision detection is screwed up, meaning other players running into can push you forward.

Colliding with debris also has a strange effect as they are apparently lightweight in the gameworld, yet can push a player around like a forklift.  
Yeah I thought of that, but there were no people around me and I don't believe there was any debris.

Also please someone tell me that this is normal(when switching controls, gameplay, audio etc)
  
 You Tube


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Man, I keep getting disconnected from the server.

Updating.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JetEnduro*


Anybody having random flickering happen with single cards? At first I thought my GPU OC was unstable but even at stock clocks i'm getting random colored flickers.


Yep, known issue, common to loadsa people!


----------



## Jarobata

Sorry if this has already been posted, hard to keep up with this thread:

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...rked/Practice/

Assuming an increase in efficiency from updates/drivers and an increase load from opening up ultra graphics, definitely looks like an SLI 570/580 required for smooth gameplay on ultra.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


Yeah I thought of that, but there were no people around me and I don't believe there was any debris.

Also please someone tell me that this is normal(when switching controls, gameplay, audio etc)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcU9BRJ_Qbo


yea im pretty sure thats just an effect the game does


----------



## Cryptedvick

Well, I played the beta for about 15 min and then deleted it. 
Really don't like it. Expected something different I guess. Maan I had some high hopes about this game ... maybe the final product will convince me but so far I'm not liking it. And the prone campers make it that much worse. 
Too bad... not the end of the world







still got BC2 with which I'm more than happy.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


Yeah I thought of that, but there were no people around me and I don't believe there was any debris.

Also please someone tell me that this is normal(when switching controls, gameplay, audio etc)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcU9BRJ_Qbo


Yup, that's normal. Mine does it anyways.


----------



## passey

any 1 having problems downloading from origin?

im getting the page cannot be displayed wen i click on pc on the beta page


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *passey*


any 1 having problems downloading from origin?

im getting the page cannot be displayed wen i click on pc on the beta page


Could just be alot of people downloading at the moment, keep trying and ya should get through eventually.


----------



## passey

scratch that entire origin store is dead


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


Well, I played the beta for about 15 min and then deleted it. 
Really don't like it. Expected something different I guess. Maan I had some high hopes about this game ... maybe the final product will convince me but so far I'm not liking it. And the prone campers make it that much worse. 
Too bad... not the end of the world







still got BC2 with which I'm more than happy.


Lol what? Are you so short on HDD space you aren't even going to give it a second chance? What a waste of bandwidth. Also I would be SHOCKED (and horribly disappointed) if the final product isn't at least a small upgrade over BC2. Even if this ends up being BC2 with upgraded graphics, new guns and maps, and more unlocks I'll still have a great time with it.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


Well, I played the beta for about 15 min and then deleted it. 
Really don't like it. Expected something different I guess. Maan I had some high hopes about this game ... maybe the final product will convince me but so far I'm not liking it. And the prone campers make it that much worse. 
Too bad... not the end of the world







still got BC2 with which I'm more than happy.


15 minutes with an extremely limited beta was enough to make you toss it?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *passey*


scratch that entire origin store is dead


Anyone trying to get it downloaded should direct their rage towards the 15 minute download and delete man


----------



## enri95

Played for 30 min and I love it , can't imagine what caspian border will be like!

I'm a guy who HATES bc2 but i love bf3


----------



## LuminatX

It's definitely not like bc2, hes just trollin.

and everytime I play, I end up getting connection error time out bullsheet after we make it to midway through the subway.
so annoying


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


Played for 30 min and I love it , can't imagine what caspian border will be like!

I'm a guy who HATES bc2 but i love bf3


Lol what? What's to hate about BC2? It has it's flaws but so does every shooter, it's still really fun. More importantly, how is BF3 so different you go all the way across the spectrum from hate to love?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


It's definitely not like bc2, hes just trollin.

and everytime I play, I end up getting connection error time out bullsheet after we make it to midway through the subway.
so annoying



Clearly you guys are in a different league than me to be seeing huge differences between these games.

Squad play, destructible environments, same game modes. How is it "definitely not like BC2"?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

is it just me or are others getting driver crashes from it?


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Anyone trying to get it downloaded should direct their rage towards the 15 minute download and delete man


Downloading now without much issue. Its cruising at 900k/sec


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


15 minutes with an extremely limited beta was enough to make you toss it?


Just leave him be. Ive seen a trend over the years that people who get tired or bored of something in 15 minutes USUALLY suck balls. Going from BC2 to BF3 beta was a hard switch for me, only because of new maps and guns. I sucked my first round. I had no idea where i was going. Kept getting picked off by snipers. I was getting pissed. Started a new round, became familiar with the environment, started kicking butt and taking tags (of the snipers). An hour later i play a match ending with 10k points and 43 kills. Im already level 9. If he wants to give up after 15 minutes, let him. He isnt worth playing with.


----------



## passey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Downloading now without much issue. Its cruising at 900k/sec


where did u download it from in getting connection was reset
The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Waterfox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## Zackcy

Try to join a server, everything is working, BF3.exe starts to open, crash.


----------



## Waffleboy

I just woke up and don't want to read 60 pages or w/e haha, but if no one had this yet, the new password is: videokilledtheradiostar


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I just woke up and don't want to read 60 pages or w/e haha, but if no one had this yet, the new password is: videokilledtheradiostar


Been posted. All servers full.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Lol what? What's to hate about BC2? It has it's flaws but so does every shooter, it's still really fun. More importantly, how is BF3 so different you go all the way across the spectrum from hate to love.


the whole feel of it is too consolized, small maps, most people are 1337 i hardly get any kills . No jets. It's not like battlefield at all. But I do like the map " Oasis" and " Arica Harbor" . Those Are the only maps I play.

I have to admit if I'm getting pwned in that game i quit immediately. It's too frustrating when you die repeatedly. And it's too slow paced for my liking.


----------



## bluedevil

No crashes whatsoever on the 285.38s. I love it.....going to pre-order in a little bit.


----------



## JAM3S121

so can anyone comment on the ability of the GTX 560 TI in game?

I was hoping to be able to play at 1080p with mostly medium stuff. thanks


----------



## snow cakes

new caspian border Passoword is "videokilledtheradiostar"


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


the whole feel of it is too consolized, small maps, most people are 1337 i hardly get any kills . No jets. It's not like battlefield at all. But I do like the map " Oasis" and " Arica Harbor" . Those Are the only maps I play.


I guess you havn't been following the game at all.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


the whole feel of it is too consolized, small maps, most people are 1337 i hardly get any kills . No jets. It's not like battlefield at all. But I do like the map " Oasis" and " Arica Harbor" . Those Are the only maps I play.


I guess I just feel they are 90% the same. I think the differences are there but "not at all" I think is a stretch. Maybe my experience is limited but the only games I've played with squad play, vehicles, etc has been Battlefield games. They all seem like cousins in the same family, for better or worse.


----------



## Max78

Well I managed to play the beta quite a bit yesterday. With my sig rig and the latest non-beta drivers the game played very smoothly.

The game crashed 3 out of 10 games. I'll be downloading the beta drivers tonight and see how they work out.

Caspian Boarder is very nice but rather small. I hope they will have a few maps that are considerably larger.

Also what is with all the 20+ EU servers and only 4 US servers?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Been posted. All servers full.


It's not hard to get in. Click join a server, and spam control-v and enter over and over again. I usually get in in about 5 minutes.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


so can anyone comment on the ability of the GTX 560 TI in game?

I was hoping to be able to play at 1080p with mostly medium stuff. thanks


in the tunnels i get aroud 70fps outside around 48fps


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


in the tunnels i get aroud 70fps outside around 48fps


less than i wanted but thats okay, id rather not lower the resolution lower than 1080p so i can deal with about 50 fps smooth until i buy another gtx 560


----------



## Tk7331

I can't even get into a game. This is kinda lame lol


----------



## iSyntac

Got the beta downloaded and played a few games before I had to leave for school. Overall I was pretty pleased. Its definitely a beta... =P There are quite a few bugs I ran into. I kept clipping throught the surface in the first section of the map. Graphics at times look stunning. But occasionally I'll come across some pretty ugly textures. As far as gameplay, camping is extremely prevalent. It was an absolute bear trying to get out of the tunnels and into that last open section of Operation Metro. There's 3 chokepoints that the the defenders just sat on while absolutely raping anyone who tried to get through.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


less than i wanted but thats okay, id rather not lower the resolution lower than 1080p so i can deal with about 50 fps smooth until i buy another gtx 560


the game feels very smooth even at those low fps 48 feels the same as 70, very well made, just need to patch all the bugs here n there, sometimes u fall under the map lol


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


less than i wanted but thats okay, id rather not lower the resolution lower than 1080p so i can deal with about 50 fps smooth until i buy another gtx 560


i dont think a second 560 will improve a ton, i think it has a lot to do with the vram bottleneck


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


in the tunnels i get aroud 70fps outside around 48fps


Have you OC'ed your 560 ti any.. Curious to know how a good overclock would improve the performance.


----------



## Lettuceman

Still can't get in the game lol.


----------



## Tk7331

It keeps saying disconnected from login server. Do not understand..


----------



## De-Zant

Okay. Seems that I am unable to disable motion blur, which would help me with lag (i also hate motion blur in general).

And I'm running on 2560x1600, and most of the HUD is cut off.

Anyone else experiencing these? If so, tips?


----------



## Artikbot

Your account is not allowed to log in.

Derp.

Then why do you send a mail saying I could join and play?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


Have you OC'ed your 560 ti any.. Curious to know how a good overclock would improve the performance.


no i have to downclock it since my gpu has been becoming unstable even at stock(900mhz) one of my fans has died and temps are getting too hot been playing with 890mhz


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Anyone eles having problems with the menu keybind area? I bind one key then when I try yo do the next one my mouse pointer disappears. I then have to esc out and enter all over for each key. Also wont recognize all my keys and some mouse buttons don't work.

So far in metro I'm getting 40-55fps with i7 [email protected] and a [email protected] 900mhz, 1680 res ,set everything to ultra 4xmsaa. That's inside so my rig might get owned outside, will see.


----------



## Varrkarus

Ran smoothly on non-beta nVidia drivers. Played for like 2 minutes before I had to leave. Can't wait to start playing a proper match


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


no i have to downclock it since my gpu has been becoming unstable even at stock(900mhz) one of my fans has died and temps are getting too hot been playing with 890mhz


Wow ... is that just for this Beta?

(+1 on your rep Thanks for the info)


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roasty*


Wow ... is that just for this Beta?

(+1 on your rep Thanks for the info)


lol yea im scared too see what the game will do to my card when its running with dx11 im pretty scared, but preset setting ran nicely was very smooth even with below 60fps frames outside


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Anyone eles having problems with the menu keybind area? I bind one key then when I try yo do the next one my mouse pointer disappears. I then have to esc out and enter all over for each key. Also wont recognize all my keys and some mouse buttons don't work.


Key binding menu is moderately borked. Known issue.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Key binding menu is moderately borked. Known issue.


Ya, can't bind mouse keys


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Does this game remind anyone else of Insurgency Mod?


----------



## Savag3

Ugh was hoping to play a game on CB in between classes. Not quite as quick to join one as it was last night with all the open beta guys in, but I just can't force myself to go back to metro after playing Caspian


----------



## KonigGeist

Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


ur matrix makes the game scared so its blocking you from playing


----------



## Nixuz

The stupid browser stuff doesn't even support 64bit versions of FF or IE?
Great move DICE, make me use a completely unnecessary system of getting into a game, and then make me use an inferior version of a program to even do THAT.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I for one support battle log, everything I need in one screen.


----------



## mylilpony

downloading at 9 mb/s =P


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


This could be a long shot, but are you using quick match to get into a game? Maybe try to go to the server list, sort them by ping and just keep trying to join the servers that have the lowest ping for you till you get in. I'm just thinking that maybe quick match is just picking the first open server and not caring about how high the ping is and maybe it is just too laggy to get in.

Not even remotely sure if that will help, but I just used the server browser every time to find games and never had any error messages other than server was full. Trying to think of something to help out beings you re-installed everything already.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Lol what? Are you so short on HDD space you aren't even going to give it a second chance? What a waste of bandwidth. Also I would be SHOCKED (and horribly disappointed) if the final product isn't at least a small upgrade over BC2. Even if this ends up being BC2 with upgraded graphics, new guns and maps, and more unlocks I'll still have a great time with it.


I have plenty of HDD space and unlimited bandwidth








I didn't expect it to be exactly like BC2, just that I was expecting something else. This is more like the ARMA series. 
I also said that maybe the final product will convince me (a part which you seem to have missed). BC2 beta was quite a bit different than what it is now.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


15 minutes with an extremely limited beta was enough to make you toss it?


For now, yes.
Like Jarobata, you also seem to have missed the part where I said that maybe the final version of the game will convince me but for now, I don't like it that much. Its just meh IMO.


----------



## FellsPoint

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I for one support battle log, everything I need in one screen.


yeah except my soldier is black


----------



## Artikbot

And except I can't log in =.=


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


yeah except my soldier is black










You can change the soldier. Go to edit your profile and click on the soldier icon under "Soldier settings" and pick a different one and click "Save" at the bottom.


----------



## Genjimaru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FellsPoint*


yeah except my soldier is black










Edt: what Jbobb said. lol


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


This could be a long shot, but are you using quick match to get into a game? Maybe try to go to the server list, sort them by ping and just keep trying to join the servers that have the lowest ping for you till you get in. I'm just thinking that maybe quick match is just picking the first open server and not caring about how high the ping is and maybe it is just too laggy to get in.

Not even remotely sure if that will help, but I just used the server browser every time to find games and never had any error messages other than server was full. Trying to think of something to help out beings you re-installed everything already.


That's a good idea, but it doesn't seem to help.








The only thing that I can think of to help is reinstalling Windows, but I don't really want to do that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

why i don't see any Caspian border servers in my browser ,how you guys find them ?
EDIT; i did the update 2 days ago


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Anyone eles having problems with the menu keybind area? I bind one key then when I try yo do the next one my mouse pointer disappears. I then have to esc out and enter all over for each key. Also wont recognize all my keys and some mouse buttons don't work.


When that happens you can use the arrows to select the key then hit enter (kind of a pain but it works). As of now I don't think you can bind any mouse buttons. But, I'm sure that will be fixed soon.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


I read on another forum of a guy having the same problem, he updated Flash, Java, turned off any extensions he didn't need, and reinstalled the BF3 plugin and it worked.


----------



## dseg

Someone add me, I found a few people from the OCN and we started playing last night and did very well. My name is circuit4 and have a mic for voice chat.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


this happend to me once, origin andthe game requires full bandwidth to play, so you have to turn off everything that eats it up in order for the game to start


----------



## PanzerKpfw

Hi, I was trying to run the beta on Ultra with my specs, and it ran fine, but just for one major problem really, bad stuttering at some spots. Like when I quickly run out of a corridor into the metro station (on Operation Metro), the game stutters/freezes for 1-2 seconds and then continues on with a rather steady FPS of about 40-50.

Is this a known issue or could it be something else?

P.S. When I set the game to high settings, it's less of a problem.


----------



## coolhandluke41

never mind .. found it


----------



## lifeskills

BF3 why you take so long to install


----------



## Just a nickname

The game was running *almost* flawlessly if I don't take in consideration the numerous bugs. I had aprox 60 FPS on high settings 850/1200 and about 40 FPS on ultra (lowest 20 FPS). It was really playable and I enjoyed the game but today everything is laggy and I get horrible FPS even on high settings (approx 30FPS...) most of the time its playable but in fight or just randomly it now lag as hell.

I would like to know if I am not the only one :S


----------



## hellboy_101

My 5870 is running the game perfectly since the start of the pre-order beta. 45-70 FPS all the time on high with motion blur and aa off.


----------



## WC_EEND

well I just spent the best part of 3 hours downloading a game that should run without any issues at all, yet when I try to launch it I get a prompt everytime saying "BF3.exe has stopped working"

edit: managed to fix it, it turns out the game won't launch if "beta" is written like "bÃ©ta" as it is in Dutch


----------



## De-Zant

I can't turn off motion blur, as I said earlier.

Anyone know the solution? When I try, it just doesn't remember that I set it to 0ff


----------



## c0ld

Anyone wanna team up? Im gonna start playing.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Just a nickname*


The game was running *almost* flawlessly if I don't take in consideration the numerous bugs. I had aprox 60 FPS on high settings 850/1200 and about 40 FPS on ultra (lowest 20 FPS). It was really playable and I enjoyed the game but today everything is laggy and I get horrible FPS even on high settings (approx 30FPS...) most of the time its playable but in fight or just randomly it now lag as hell.

I would like to know if I am not the only one :S


Was today the first time the game was restarted after changing video settings? Meaning, that the first time you played, you changed vid settings to all ultra and played continuously, then quit for the day and started it up again today?

I have read that when you change vid settings, some changes to not take effect till the game is restarted. Just thinking that may be why it is running slower today.


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


this happend to me once, origin andthe game requires full bandwidth to play, so you have to turn off everything that eats it up in order for the game to start


I've closed everything running in the background that could be using up any bandwidth, and it still is having the same problem. I don't think it's related to bandwidth or my connection though, as I have fast internet and had the same problem on another connection.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I read on another forum of a guy having the same problem, he updated Flash, Java, turned off any extensions he didn't need, and reinstalled the BF3 plugin and it worked.


I just tried updating java and flash, and I disabled all of my addons, but it still didn't work.









Thanks to everyone for the suggestions


----------



## ZachOlauson

Anyone know the new password? videokilledtheradiostar isnt working for me..


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Mid 30's to mid 40's outside in Metro, looks like more overclocking for the 5870


----------



## Zackcy

You Tube  



 

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *De-Zant*   I can't turn off motion blur, as I said earlier.

Anyone know the solution? When I try, it just doesn't remember that I set it to 0ff  
I can't either. Try going into the config (Documents>BF3>Settings>Prof_SAVE_body)


----------



## matty_AFC

when i clicked to play it, it opens up some ea battle log thing in my web browser. is this supposed to happen?
it also told me to update my nvidia drivers to be able to play


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


well I just spent the best part of 3 hours downloading a game that should run without any issues at all, yet when I try to launch it I get a prompt everytime saying "BF3.exe has stopped working"


No you didn't. You just spent the best part of 3 hours downloading a *BETA* that will likely have numerous issues.

It took a lot of effort not to write that in all caps.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*


when i clicked to play it, it opens up some ea battle log thing in my web browser. is this supposed to happen?
it also told me to update my nvidia drivers to be able to play


So you should update your drivers then!

The game users a web portal to access MP servers, Battlelog is perfectly normal.


----------



## Axon14

I wish I enjoyed BF3 Beta more than I actually do. Fairly disappointing, actually.


----------



## wizrd54

i like battlefield but right now there are too many bugs. i cant stand all the clipping/rubberband issues


----------



## snow cakes

theres actually servers , operation metro with not enough people in them


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_swNdevULY

I can't either. Try going into the config (Documents>BF3>Settings>Prof_SAVE_body)


cool video. Do planes have flares to avoid AA missiles? or you unlock them further down the line?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PanzerKpfw*


Hi, I was trying to run the beta on Ultra with my specs, and it ran fine, but just for one major problem really, bad stuttering at some spots. Like when I quickly run out of a corridor into the metro station (on Operation Metro), the game stutters/freezes for 1-2 seconds and then continues on with a rather steady FPS of about 40-50.

Is this a known issue or could it be something else?

P.S. When I set the game to high settings, it's less of a problem.


Same here. Removing AA helps. We don't have enough vram I think.

Reducing texture to medium also helps...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


theres actually servers , operation metro with not enough people in them


Everybody is gunning for the Caspian servers


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


cool video. Do planes have flares to avoid AA missiles? or you unlock them further down the line?


i think you unlock them, i know you have to unlock missiles and i think u can unlock stealth


----------



## canoners

All the servers are full -_-


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


cool video. Do planes have flares to avoid AA missiles? or you unlock them further down the line?


Ya they have flares, however they require unlocking.

EDIT: They just updated battlelog


----------



## Cygnus X-1

can't play metro rush anymore, after an hour I'm sick of it.


----------



## richuwo11

Played Caspian Border for most of last night... it absolutely crushes my FPS. I average 30fps with lows dipping below 18fps.

It is really tough to get into a jet. There's at least 8 ppl sitting around waiting for them to spawn and probably another 5 ppl waiting in limbo to spawn directly into one. Anyone know if the jets will have missiles and bombs?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

caspian borders password is?


----------



## Sanders54

Hello all!

I've created a OCN platoon!

Apply on below link, or add me on Battelog for invite!

As more players from OCN join I will make them admins so they can add aswell.

Here is the link (it only works if youre already logged in at your browser) http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/

Gear up!


----------



## roasty

Anybody heard if Choppers have TV missles (an unlock maybe)?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i think you unlock them, i know you have to unlock missiles and i think u can unlock stealth


yes you can unlock stealth


----------



## waylo88

I cant launch the game anymore. It says "Initializing", but then everything disappears. Anyone know what the deal is? I played since Tuesday just fine, and even got into a game about 45 minutes ago, but now it wont work.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


I cant launch the game anymore. It says "Initializing", but then everything disappears. Anyone know what the deal is? I played since Tuesday just fine, and even got into a game about 45 minutes ago, but now it wont work.


does that to me periodically, then it will just kinda join a game. 
pretty sure its a bug that you have to hope to get around more than "fix".


----------



## SMK

I dont know which map it was, but Beta is right. I kept falling through the damn map, and crouch was mainly the culprit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone PLEASE pm me password for Caspian border (don't care about the jets ,just want to see the map)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Game doesn't start.
LAUNCHING starts then goes away then I'm stuck on "joining server".
Ugh... Yes I use those ugly BETA drivers as well.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


can someone PLEASE pm me password for Caspian border (don't care about the jets ,just want to see the map)


shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SMK*


I dont know which map it was, but Beta is right. I kept falling through the damn map, and crouch was mainly the culprit.


I'm falling through the map in metro outside in certain areas


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I'm falling through the map in metro outside in certain areas


Yeah, that's been happening since Tuesday


----------



## enri95

played caspian border


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol this thread has already overtaken the BC2 thread, over 3x more posts and 100k+ more views.

The game isn't even released and sooo much interest.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jue*


shoppingcartsareagoodride


is that really newer than the radiostar one?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


well I just spent the best part of 3 hours downloading a game that should run without any issues at all, yet when I try to launch it I get a prompt everytime saying "BF3.exe has stopped working"

edit: managed to fix it, it turns out the game won't launch if "beta" is written like "bÃ©ta" as it is in Dutch


If you think that beta = demo, you shouldn't even be playing. Game betas are for large scale bug testing, with the added benefit of playing an almost finished game. "that should run without any issues at all" ... seriously? Have you ever played a beta before?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matty_AFC*


when i clicked to play it, it opens up some ea battle log thing in my web browser. is this supposed to happen?
it also told me to update my nvidia drivers to be able to play


Battlelog is how you connect to servers. There is no in-game menu or anything.
If it told you to update your drivers, then update your drivers..


----------



## roasty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


lol this thread has already overtaken the BC2 thread, over 3x more posts and 100k+ more views.

The game isn't even released and sooo much interest.


This forum has had a lot of positive energy for the most part as well ... feels like a team environment.


----------



## Nano2

OCN people add me on Origin. I am 'Rainhandss'. Don't forget the second 's'.

Let's go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Opened in IE thinking this crap won't run if I use FF because soon games won't run unless you have a facebook account...

Spammed the join button because the game doesn't start anyway.
Cot around 25-30 Code 2 errors and 10 Code 1 errors, then got this.









Yes, I'm black on the image but I don't care what color or gender my character is in as long as I don't have to use micro transactions on it.

Rainhandss, you're added but don't expect much online time from me because I despise external clients for games.


----------



## noahhova

Sorry if this has been asked already, 1500 pages I choose not to navigate through...

I just downloaded the beta. When I try quick match it just constantly says "joining server" but never actually launches into the game? Anyone know the issue?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



@BATTLEFIELDO
Battlefieldo.com
Password for Caspian Servers is: > shoppingcartsareagoodride < Let's Roll #BF3


gogogo


----------



## Hawk777th

Just probably so many people trying to join you are getting stuck.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


OCN people add me on Origin. I am 'Rainhandss'. Don't forget the second 's'.

Let's go!!!!!!!!










Remember to join the OCN clan! ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/ )


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Remember to join the OCN clan! ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/ )


Joined.


----------



## Smokerocks

also joined


----------



## Nano2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Remember to join the OCN clan! ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/ )


I'm in.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I wonder if I should make a macro that clicks the join button 500 times during the time of 4000ms.


----------



## sim0N

shoppingcartsareagoodride Is this working right now ?


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?



Do you have Spybot Search and destroy running? ---known cause of issues
Do you have Peerblock running?
Some anitvirus softwares have caused issues for some people so disable.
Last but not least, try just use explorer reset your cookies and overall settings?

Best of luck!

Hope something helps.


----------



## Da1Nonly

I ran this yesterday, and was getting about 1.5gb usage with everything maxed out on my screen. Was getting around 30-45 frames outside, and 60-75 inside.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Dang it!
Still doesn't work.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

shoppingcartsareagoodride doesn;t appear to be correct for the multiplay EU servers









**edit

Working now, just can't get a spot on one!


----------



## Smokerocks

Quick question; How do you enable passworded servers in your filter? I'm not seeing the option.


----------



## Agenesis

Requires:
Special client
Special beta drivers
Special browser plugin
Man, they're really pushing it.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Remember to join the OCN clan! ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/ )


There are already 5 OCN platoons that have been created, including yours now. Just go to platoons and search for overclock.net and see. Not sure if we should keep making new ones or if it is better to keep them down to a minimum.

EDIT: Or should I just join all of them?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


shoppingcartsareagoodride doesn;t appear to be correct for the multiplay EU servers










try videokilledtheradiostar , it still might be working on some servers


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Remember to join the OCN clan! ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/ )


Applied..

Msjlaxx is my origin name.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


There are already 5 OCN platoons that have been created, including yours now. Just go to platoons and search for overclock.net and see. Not sure if we should keep making new ones or if it is better to keep them down to a minimum.

EDIT: Or should I just join all of them?


Most of them has no members, and mine already has 25 members


----------



## mattlyall06

Anyone have any links to Caspian Boarder servers so that we can favorite them instead of having to search?


----------



## Nano2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


There are already 5 OCN platoons that have been created, including yours now. Just go to platoons and search for overclock.net and see. Not sure if we should keep making new ones or if it is better to keep them down to a minimum.

EDIT: Or should I just join all of them?


They should shut them down and just make one big OCN clan.


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esotericrj*


Do you have Spybot Search and destroy running? ---know cause of issues
Do you have Peerblock running?
Some anitvirus softwares have caused issues for some people so disable.
Last but not least, try just use explorer reset your cookies and overall settings?

Best of luck!

Hope something helps.


Unfortunately, I don't have any of those programs running.
I've tried clearing all of my cookies and data, but it seemed to have no effect.

I've also tried using IE, but it has the same problems.








Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sanders54*


Most of them has no members, and mine already has 25 members










They all show 0 members next to them when you do a search, but if you click on them, you will see most of them have just as many members or more.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


They should shut them down and just make one big OCN clan.



yes that would make sense. anybody use a mic, hopefully the ocn platoon i joined does. lawls.


----------



## Evil Penguin

For an open beta, there sure is a huge lack of servers for people to play in.


----------



## firro

if you cannot join any servers in bf3 beta, check this out
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...ttlefield.html


----------



## jsigone

beta is pretty smooth from what I seen so far. I had one glitch where I couldn't pull up my sights though.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Anyone who is in the OCN Platoon if you want to join my teamspeak for in game comms please pm me i have 25 slots only have 5 people usually in them that are members. We are called the Virtual Military Legion. Please PM Me


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


They all show 0 members next to them when you do a search, but if you click on them, you will see most of them have just as many members or more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


yes that would make sense. anybody use a mic, hopefully the ocn platoon i joined does. lawls.


Oh well, I even created a thread for mine so we can keep joining that one if thats okay for you guys.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


For an open beta, there sure is a huge lack of servers for people to play in.


This is why there should be a way for each users to create their own game.
Or even better, give us back our offline frigging support.


----------



## kingpin4329

*SOLUTION!!!*
Beta frostbite2 engine is buggy as hell.
Beta Nvidia drivers need major rework.

I was able to avoid black screen system lockups (caused by drivers) by reducing overclock back to reference and lowering graphics from ultra to high.
the 560-ti SLI setup isnt getting over 70c on the hottest card and I know they were stable with a burn in test at the overclock profile i had before (960mhz with minor voltage increase).

I got to talking to a few of my good friends and found that the issues i was experiencing are happening on their machines as well. Hardware is completely different for each user. they are using ATI/AMD setup, AMD/NVIDIA, ATI/Intel.

So, I am happy again. I am completely ok with having these problems as long as i know it is not my machine specifically. And when the beta has all the bugs worked out and Nvidia gets their ***** together with these drivers, i'll bump the OC back to where it was and enjoy my ultra settings once again









My system could BSOD every 30min from this game and as long as i knew it wasnt due to a problem on my end I would keep playing this game... tooo... much....damn...fun....


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kingpin4329*


Pretty confident its not hardware related as the cards survived a lengthy burn in from furmark today without issue.


You can't go by furmark or any other bench test when it comes to gaming


----------



## mattlyall06

^ Uhhh, wow.


----------



## rex4223

My SLI doesn't seem to be working with these drivers at all. One card heats up while the other does nothing but idle. Not just in BF3 either. It's not working with any of my games or even my benchmarks. I've tried reinstalling twice now and when I go back to 275.33 drivers its fine but BF3 gives me errors saying my drivers aren't up to date.


----------



## KrazyKapper

I finally joined to thank the good people of this site and this thread.. recently built my rig and often came here for advice and pretty much always found what I needed without having to ask (thus why I never registered). Finally registered today and I'm hoping I can join your clans because I'll be spending A LOT of time on BF3, so far I love it!







I've been a major BF player since 1942 and super excited to see the retail version of bf3 in less then a month! My Origin is also KrazyKapper, feel free to add me.


----------



## roasty

Ecchi-BANZAII!!! said:


> This is why there should be a way for each users to create their own game.
> Or even better, give us back our offline frigging support.
> 
> Holy Schnikes


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


^ Uhhh, wow.


Better than the BF3 gameplay because this at least works, even in offline mode.


----------



## irishtop

I really don't think rush, or Op Metro is representational of what to really expect out of this game. The map sucks, and and rush is not the true game mode of Battlefield.

The defining element of Battlefield is 64-man Karkand.


----------



## $ilent

I cant get my BF3 beta working..I click on Origin BF3, it brings up BF3 website I click on quick match, then it asks me to install a plugin. I download and install the plug in, it installs then window closes...and I cant get any further?


----------



## jezzer

Dont like the graphics at all

IMO the highest settings on BFBC2 look way better, sharper en smoother and has WAY More FPS.

I know graphics are tuned down in this beta but it looks worse AND has less fps


----------



## Genjimaru

Does anyone know if the lens flare effect for snipers affects them all the time or only when they are scoping? (Zoomed through their optic)


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *irishtop*


I really don't think rush, or Op Metro is representational of what to really expect out of this game. The map sucks, and and rush is not the true game mode of Battlefield.

The defining element of Battlefield is 64-man Karkand.


Nope, El Alamein Day 1, it is always set to 64 players.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I cant get my BF3 beta working..I click on Origin BF3, it brings up BF3 website I click on quick match, then it asks me to install a plugin. I download and install the plug in, it installs then window closes...and I cant get any further?


On opera? I had the same problem... switched to chrome and it's all good









One thing that has been annoying me about the beta is that whenever I actually do well(I was topping the scoreboard on a Caspian border game a second ago) and it disconnects you. With that goes all your points(I had a good 3,500 points) and any awards you may have got, even before it disconnected. Otherwise, I love it!


----------



## kiwwanna

Can someone here please help me with this...

first off I got the newest drivers for 5000 series, CF 5870's reference. I can play with every setting maxed @ 1920 * 1200 and pull in steady 65-75 fps ( it never goes below 60 ) Yet when I put the resolution to the monitors native res @ 2560 *1600 
my frames drop to 2-12 ? I also noticed in MSI afterburner that when I change resolution the 2nd card is no longer being used ( I mean 0% use and it down clocks ) while the first is @ 100% steady.

Has anyone else had this issue? I'm hoping its just not finalized with enough CF support in the high res department...

Anyone?


----------



## l337sft

How can you guys say that the graphics arent good, turn off AA post, and turn off HBAO and SSAO. And put 4XAA on, its gorgeous on Caspian Border!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwwanna*


Can someone here please help me with this...

first off I got the newest drivers for 5000 series, CF 5870's reference. I can play with every setting maxed @ 1920 * 1200 and pull in steady 65-75 fps ( it never goes below 60 ) Yet when I put the resolution to the monitors native res @ 2560 *1600 
my frames drop to 2-12 ? I also noticed in MSI afterburner that when I change resolution the 2nd card is no longer being used ( I mean 0% use and it down clocks ) while the first is @ 100% steady.

Has anyone else had this issue? I'm hoping its just not finalized with enough CF support in the high res department...

Anyone?



I guess the game doesnt have proper CF support like you said, try different drivers and see what happens


----------



## KrazyKapper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I cant get my BF3 beta working..I click on Origin BF3, it brings up BF3 website I click on quick match, then it asks me to install a plugin. I download and install the plug in, it installs then window closes...and I cant get any further?


Make sure you SAVE and not RUN, I had to do it about 5-6 times then it worked.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


How can you guys say that the graphics arent good, turn off AA post, and turn off HBAO and SSAO. And put 4XAA on, its gorgeous on Caspian Border!


So turning off AA post and HBAO makes it look better??


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jezzer*


So turning off AA post and HBAO makes it look better??


AA post blurs things too much, the game is much more crisp when its off. And yea, to be honest, HBAO is too overwhelming, the game looks just as good with it off, go try it for yourself and join a caspian game if you can, i think metro just looks crappy in general, like they were made at two different times or something.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's almost unplayable, bug wise. I got stuck in shell craters twice, I teleport every now and then, there is so much clipping, and the animations freak out every so often. The gun lights are ridiculous even in the bright sun. Lot's of problems I hope they fix.

Anyways where does one change the graphics settings?


----------



## l337sft

^^ I agree, the flashlight, and the sun, and the weapon glimm are too intense, i love the effects and the fact that they are there, but they just need to make them not so bright.


----------



## PinkSlippers

^^This can only be done when you're alive. Press Escape and go to options.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PinkSlippers*


^^This can only be done when you're alive. Press Escape and go to options.


Which definitely needs changing, and also, during the first 30 seconds of the game, you should be able to pause and change your class if you want without having to commit suicide...


----------



## $ilent

im on waterfox, but when I try click firefox it opens up waterfox again..How do I get it to run firefox anyone know?


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


im on waterfox, but when I try click firefox it opens up waterfox again..How do I get it to run firefox anyone know?


Wrong thread lmao


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Wrong thread lmao


you dont say???? THANK YOU for pointing out that this is not a thread about waterfox...Oh thank GOD you posted that answer.

Anyone else with a brain cell who uses waterfox fancy answering my question please?


----------



## Ishinomori

Anyone playing at Triplewide resolutions?

I am, and all i can say is


----------



## solidz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Anyone playing at Triplewide resolutions?

I am, and all i can say is












wut


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


you dont say???? THANK YOU for pointing out that this is not a thread about waterfox...Oh thank GOD you posted that answer.

Anyone else with a brain cell who uses waterfox fancy answering my question please?


Youre right, and your reply to mine was about as useless as mine in the first place. Nice job. But then again the same could be said about THIS post! Jeez, dont be all butthurt cause you posted in the wrong thread dude.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Youre right, and your reply to mine was about as useless as mine in the first place. Nice job. But then again the same could be said about THIS post! Jeez, dont be all butthurt cause you posted in the wrong thread dude.


Well dont reply to my posts unless your gonna help.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *solidz*


wut


5760x1080...

3 screens


----------



## doomlord52

Gah, just tried to play it over (open) wifi. 
Its pretty fun. You get 30-40 ping, but around 2% packet loss - teleporting backwards every few seconds is fun :/


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Which definitely needs changing, and also, during the first 30 seconds of the game, you should be able to pause and change your class if you want without having to commit suicide...


Don't agree with being able to freely change your class for the first 30 seconds. you choose it before you spawn. Just pay attention to what your doing.


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Well dont reply to my posts unless your gonna help.


I like waffles. And BF3 beta too. Can't wait for October 25th.

Chrome is better than waterfox or whatever they are calling it these days.


----------



## nykeiscool

Alright, Well after reading people complaining about the beta, I'm sorry that i have to add onto it, If anyone played the alpha you would know that it felt 100x better than this beta, Setting aside the one big thing about the beta [people going under maps]. 
1. My hitdetection is of i don't feel im getting shot at all i could've sworn this was in Alpha, its almost as if one shot kills me everytime[maybe its a soundcard thing or w/e?]
2. Shotgun snipes were reported to be out of BF3 Got kilt from across the upper platform in the subway which is a damn good distance for a one shot kill.
3. The graphics don't seem to be a step up from alpha even given the option to go ultra and what not.
I'm not writing off the game because i'm confident these problems will be addressed in final game. But my biggest problem is problem 1 anyone else exp it?


----------



## ztmike

Whats the current U.S password to get in server ?

I tried shoppingcartsareagoodride, but doesn't work.


----------



## Mobius01

Anyone else getting stuttering with vsync on?

Also, after installing the new drivers, both GPU usages are in the 4,200,000,000% range


----------



## Cyrilmak

Am I the only one that doesn't know what a waterfox is? Is it an animal?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Ultra setting are not enabled in the beta, the highest it goes to is high.


----------



## Benz

Takes half an hour just to join a damn server...

Joining Server...


----------



## Calipso

Had to RMA my 570 yesterday (new one shows up in the mail today). Playing on Low with my 9800GTX+ and the graphics are perfectly fine. Dont' know why everyone is complaining. Looks good, even on low (DX10)

Steep learning curve in this game. Dominated on BF2, TF2, CS:S, BF1942, etc, etc. This game, I think I had 8 deaths and only 1 kill. Pretty rough stuff.

It's going to take a lot of practice just to get decent here. I guess I should have played BC2.


----------



## Shogon

I agree with you totally Calipso, I'm having a tough time getting used to it also and with the bindings not working for my mouse it's even harder.


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ztmike*


Whats the current U.S password to get in server ?

I tried shoppingcartsareagoodride, but doesn't work.


Yeah looks like the password changed again.


----------



## 179232

Anyone know the last day of the BF3 BETA? I just need to know so I can choose which days to skip school and play









Nah but seriously, when does it end?

Man, I only had 10 minutes to play this morning since I had to go to school. I wanted to skip Economics pretty badly but we had a test


----------



## Infinite Jest

Vsync doesn't work for me. I also have terrible flashing on my screen. Grrr...


----------



## Modus

Been playing the 360 beta, really fun. at least it's functional compared to the PC beta.


----------



## jezzer

graphics look sharp and nice when playing windowed and making the window really small, fullscreen looks like 1024

dont know whats wrong


----------



## Tehrawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Anyone know the last day of the BF3 BETA? I just need to know so I can choose which days to skip school and play









Nah but seriously, when does it end?

Man, I only had 10 minutes to play this morning since I had to go to school. I wanted to skip Economics pretty badly but we had a test










Fairly certain its the 10th of October.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Anyone know the last day of the BF3 BETA? I just need to know so I can choose which days to skip school and play









Nah but seriously, when does it end?

Man, I only had 10 minutes to play this morning since I had to go to school. I wanted to skip Economics pretty badly but we had a test










The beta ends October 10th on a Monday, IIRC.

Does anybody have any gameplay videos of the AN94?


----------



## crizthakidd

some recording before i left from the house today. the slight stutter in the beggining was finishing the rendering of a video before hand. the rest i get 50fps with a medium grade card







and 70 inside the subway. trying to record some caspain border gameplay atm

as always crank up to 1080p and fullscreen if you want it looks amazing

  
 You Tube


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*


Am I the only one that doesn't know what a waterfox is? Is it an animal?


Waterfox


----------



## hp.

I somewhere read that dfragmtin software folder will make game better ? is that correct ?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mobius01*


Anyone else getting stuttering with vsync on?

Also, after installing the new drivers, both GPU usages are in the 4,200,000,000% range 


Vsync doesn't work in game. Got force through your drivers control panel for it to work.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


I somewhere read that dfragmtin software folder will make game better ? is that correct ?


Hard to believe. A lot of people are running it on an SSD and still having issues. Its the Beta itself with a lot of faults and the Rigs of others that are botching things up. MY rig is about a month old so everything is pristine and running very well. That said, the beta is not giving me hardly any issues and my score is pretty high.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


some recording before i left from the house today. the slight stutter in the beggining was finishing the rendering of a video before hand. the rest i get 50fps with a medium grade card







and 70 inside the subway. trying to record some caspain border gameplay atm

as always crank up to 1080p and fullscreen if you want it looks amazing


lol dude u could have massacred like the whole team at 4:00
i woulda been freakin out trying to reload...lol


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Waterfox


LMAO
dude that link is awesome


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Does the beta support 5.1 surround? downloading now


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b.walker36*


Don't agree with being able to freely change your class for the first 30 seconds. you choose it before you spawn. Just pay attention to what your doing.


I do pay attention, sometimes you just want to change your class and you can't.. and I don't mean the first 30 of gameplay, I mean the 30 second countdown before the game even starts


----------



## kora04

Did DICE do the whole in browser menu server and co-op crap, etc. to stop piracy?


----------



## evilrazor

Anyone else running eyefinity?

For me I've got no mini map/ammo count.

I didn't even know they where there until I tested my fps on a single screen.


----------



## Analog

Once I looked past all the glitchesn bugs etc, I really started liking this game.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kora04*


Did DICE do the whole in browser menu server and co-op crap, etc. to stop piracy?


They did it so they could add things in on their end. They have much more control when you are launching with their permission.


----------



## Don Karnage

Just played a round and CB was pretty sweet. The Lag is atrocious tho.


----------



## djpheer

So mad right now, cant even play. I don't use the typical wasd for movement, I use mouse 2 to move forward and side mouse button for iron sights, and I cannot change ANY of my mouse buttons in this beta. Therefor I cannot play. How disapointing.


----------



## doc2142

Anyone used the new AMD drivers that were released few days ago?

They any good?


----------



## ignite

Just got into a Caspian server earlier. I must say, the map itself looks amazing. The different environments just look great. Add to that, seeing jets flying above you and the radio chatter...!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djpheer*


So mad right now, cant even play. I don't use the typical wasd for movement, I use mouse 2 to move forward and side mouse button for iron sights, and I cannot change ANY of my mouse buttons in this beta. Therefor I cannot play. How disapointing.


Did you try to bind your mouse buttons to regular keyboard keys used for those actions to see if that works. For example, in my Razer software for my DeatAdder, I can bind one of my extra buttons on my mouse to my "F" key on my keyboard. So when in game, that mouse button would be like pressing the "F" key and knifing. I have not set it up in BF3 yet to try, but I have done this in other games and would think it might work. You would just need to bind the mouse buttons to what the actual keys are in game beings we cannot change it yet in the game itself.

Worth a shot anyways if it is unplayable the way it is set up now for you.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Anyone used the new AMD drivers that were released few days ago?

They any good?


Yeah i did
Running Sig Rig
Get a mix of 30 or 80 FPS in Metro.
Beta works like ass for me
Joined 10 games and still no marker to indicate whoes my teammate as well.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Anyone used the new AMD drivers that were released few days ago?

They any good?


I have them installed, they running fine for me I have my 6970 at light OC from 880/1375 to 900/1400 and havent had any issues in game. I get between 60-100 FPS on metro with everything on High (textures ultra), no AA and no HBAO


----------



## tango bango

Whats the CB password or where can I get it.Thanks


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Whats the CB password or where can I get it.Thanks


i believe its "shoppingcartsareagoodride"


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Whats the CB password or where can I get it.Thanks


*shoppingcartsareagoodride*


----------



## MGX1016

Is open BETA caspian border too? Its still downloading but it says "Join your friends in rush mode operation metro"

I don't want to play rush mode..


----------



## coolhandluke41

*snip


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Is open BETA caspian border too? Its still downloading but it says "Join your friends in rush mode operation metro"

I don't want to play rush mode..










It's meant to be just Metro but there are a handful of passworded Caspian Border servers. They've been leaking the passwords to them but they get changed pretty frequently. the password for CB servers was 'shoppingcartsareagoodride' but I think it has been changed.


----------



## crizthakidd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


lol dude u could have massacred like the whole team at 4:00
i woulda been freakin out trying to reload...lol


lol! i know i was like... why cant they all see me... haha i pressed knife instead of grenade and i was like oh shi oh shi oh shi LOL i think i got a triple kill tho


----------



## Ishinomori

Im running SLI 560Ti 2gb cards with 3x U2311h's at 5760x1080 and its epic!

They are OC'd to 900core 2150mem and i get 37-40fps out side, Smooth as!


----------



## crizthakidd

sniping in this game is too funny. also a lot of people are thinking im on their team.... and a lot of my teamates are trying to kill me lol what gives...


----------



## ThorsMalice

Just a side note: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1128832-bf3-platoon-clan-5.html think we should just use this clan instead of having the 5+ that we do, for anyone in the Overclock.net BF3 platoon i put a link in the message board for it to join.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15116168*
> Just a side note: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1128832-bf3-platoon-clan-5.html think we should just use this clan instead of having the 5+ that we do, for anyone in the Overclock.net BF3 platoon i put a link in the message board for it to join.


How do you see the message board for the OCN platoon?

Edit: NVM found it~ but why switch to this new one? What's the difference!? lol


----------



## hydropwnics

i tried to eyefinity the other night and it wouldnt work, I did the group desktop eyefinity setup in CCC and when i went in game it was just 3 copies of the game. one on each screen. The resolution was correct in the in game settings 5760x1080 or whatever. any ideas why this would be.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15116182*
> How do you see the message board for the OCN platoon?


It's the Platoon Presentation board in the Overview tab of the clan.


----------



## amtbr

This game will be epic. Too bad I can't rebind my mouse in the beta, I'm terrible with this default setup


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15116193*
> It's the Platoon Presentation board in the Overview tab of the clan.


Why switch to the new one? I apped to it, but now I'm a part of two OCN groups instead of the one in your sig... lol~


----------



## TriviumKM

Anyone else disappointed with the heli physics/control? I'm not able to maneuver how i would like to, seems stiff and slow moving. Better than BC2, but not where it needs to be IMHO.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM;15116253*
> Anyone else disappointed with the heli physics/control? I'm not able to maneuver how i would like to, seems stiff and slow moving. Better than BC2, but not where it needs to be IMHO.


its definately a little weird after flying choppers like the apache in bc2 which i feel was way easier to maneuver


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM;15116253*
> Anyone else disappointed with the heli physics/control? I'm not able to maneuver how i would like to, seems stiff and slow moving. Better than BC2, but not where it needs to be IMHO.


I'm pretty happy with the AH-1Z Viper. I am NOT happy with the MI-28 Havoc. The Havoc flies like a fat sloth taking a dump. It is slow as hell~ turns slower than the AH-1Z by a DRAMATIC difference. If both held YAW Right on a hover, the Viper would do two revolutions to the Havoc's one. That's not acceptable to me.

If you were unhappy with the chopper, chances are you flew the RU's attack platform.


----------



## Lune

Don't like the chopper that much







however I love the jet.. unlocked all 10 perks today played so much haha







ppl barely have 1 perk


----------



## jfuze

I cant stand people saying "its just a beta". Bull****. The game is going to be released in less than a month, this is alot closer to the final game than these brain washed idiots realize. I've played alot of betas in my day, and the final game is never that much different.

The texture pop in is unacceptable, and I hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116284*
> Don't like the chopper that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however I love the jet.. unlocked all 10 perks today played so much haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppl barely have 1 perk


Do you get bombs?


----------



## frickfrock999

So here's something....


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15116276*
> I'm pretty happy with the AH-1Z Viper. I am NOT happy with the MI-28 Havoc. The Havoc flies like a fat sloth taking a dump. It is slow as hell~ turns slower than the AH-1Z by a DRAMATIC difference. If both held YAW Right on a hover, the Viper would do two revolutions to the Havoc's one. That's not acceptable to me.
> 
> If you were unhappy with the chopper, chances are you flew the RU's attack platform.


Yeah, it was the MI-28 that i flew. Couldn't barrel roll or pretty much do any maneuvers. Good to know that the others handle better, was starting to get worried.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;15116316*
> Do you get bombs?


You get guided missiles which does the same damage as bf2 co pilot (jet) pew pew all kinda tanks etc







it has crazy zoom U can do it from far away


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;15116323*
> so here's something....


america, f- yeah!


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15116266*
> its definately a little weird after flying choppers like the apache in bc2 which i feel was way easier to maneuver


I hate BC2 choppers with a passion, never even bother with them. Like other people stated before, it feels like I'm flying a damn kite lol


----------



## Cyrilmak

This game, is easily the best FPS game I've ever played!


----------



## Nitronium

Anyone else have issues with battlelog not appearing properly? text-only, no formatting, no images, etc?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116284*
> Don't like the chopper that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> however I love the jet.. unlocked all 10 perks today played so much haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppl barely have 1 perk


Now jets they got right. The one time i was able to fight off the other crabs in the bucket to get in one was the most fun i had this entire beta lol


----------



## tango bango

Need just a little bit more help. I got the game pretty much up and running.Figured out most of it and even play a few times. I set my keys up,but had to change a couple. So now I get invalaed key on some of them instead of the fey I push.I also reste them. Any ideals.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15116427*
> Anyone else have issues with battlelog not appearing properly? text-only, no formatting, no images, etc?


Happen on my friends pc. Try 3 different browsers, end being just trend mirco virus program, I turn it off and all that was solved

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Calipso

Anyone here actually unhappy with how BF3 seems to be a little too much like Bad Company 2? It feels like Bad Company 3.

I understand they evolved from
BF 1942 -> Battlefield 2 (BF 2142 is about the same) -> BF Bad Company (1+2)(Meh) to this.....but it seems just like Bad Company 2. I know everyone is going to complain that it is Beta and such, but I figured they would create something unique instead of going the old way.


----------



## pcenvy88

Upon trying to load BF3 beta I am getting a activation error... tried re installing and re downloading origin! Please Help!


----------



## EternalRest

I'm not liking the battle log thing.


----------



## consume

SOOOO PRETTY


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jfuze;15116311*
> I cant stand people saying "its just a beta". Bull****. The game is going to be released in less than a month, this is alot closer to the final game than these brain washed idiots realize. I've played alot of betas in my day, and the final game is never that much different.
> 
> The texture pop in is unacceptable, and I hope it gets fixed soon.


While you cannot excuse everything with "its just a beta," it is completely wrong to assume that a beta game will be polished and flawless.

Also, the build they used during the closed alpha was apparently a very outdated build, and I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same case for the beta. For example, commo rose is going to be in the final game but it is absent from the beta, as well as a proper squad system.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15116427*
> Anyone else have issues with battlelog not appearing properly? text-only, no formatting, no images, etc?


I had that problem, added battlelog.battlefield.com to exceptions list in antivirus and it worked fine


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15116454*
> Anyone here actually unhappy with how BF3 seems to be a little too much like Bad Company 2? It feels like Bad Company 3.
> 
> I understand they evolved from
> BF 1942 -> Battlefield 2 (BF 2142 is about the same) -> BF Bad Company (1+2)(Meh) to this.....but it seems just like Bad Company 2. I know everyone is going to complain that it is Beta and such, but I figured they would create something unique instead of going the old way.


If all you play'd was Metro, then i see where you're coming from, but Caspian feels very much like Battlefield should feel.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Any news on the new leaked password?


----------



## Bhart90

So i went to go play the beta, Then it says battefiled beta has stoped working so i retry it and then it says there was an error and that i should reinstall. So im reinstalling if. If it does it again what should i do?


----------



## $ilent

After just playing few games and updating to 285.xx drivers just to play this game, I can safely say..."Its crap". Im *loving* the ability to only change controls when your alive, and you cant set MMB to use as crouch. I also love how you get the whole, I hit you 10 times (hit markers on head), but you shoot me and in 2 seconds im dead.

Just come back to windows and my GPU has shot up to 86C, and I no longer have control over my graphics card in MSI Afterburner...so im reverting back to 266 drivers.

This game just looks like bad company...nothing special at all. And one thign thats really getting on my nerves and I mentioned this while back is the voice acting...worst voice ating ive ever heard. All you get is a typically bland american soldier talking bollocks every 5 seconds, about how hes gonna push to some defence line...what a load of rubbish.

im 100% gonna wait and maybe even convince my bro to install this when its out before I buy, im that concerned about spending £40 on this. And im not usually like that with games..just so disappointed.


----------



## passey

been playing for a bit really liking it.

Hate battlelog tho just 1 problem how the hell do u change settings???


----------



## Zackcy

Lune is an animal


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey;15116563*
> been playing for a bit really liking it.
> 
> Hate battlelog tho just 1 problem how the hell do u change settings???


in game, you have to deploy, then press Esc


----------



## Lune

Guys why bother with new password.. if you are using google chrome, go to server browser / set it to caspian border only

then Shift + ctrl + J

copy and paste this there

javascript:launcher.verifyPassword=function(a,b,c,d){return d(true)}

close the console (X on the right somewhere)

Now 2x enter on each server and just do that.. pick a server bam 2x enter, next, next next. or you could hold enter and just mouse click on every server it tries to join like 1032912 times in a sec

This gives you access to any server, even if they change the password... this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;15116568*
> in game, you have to deploy, then press Esc


nothing happens wen i press esc.

I have to alt enter and hit the X to come out


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15116454*
> Anyone here actually unhappy with how BF3 seems to be a little too much like Bad Company 2? It feels like Bad Company 3.
> 
> I understand they evolved from
> BF 1942 -> Battlefield 2 (BF 2142 is about the same) -> BF Bad Company (1+2)(Meh) to this.....but it seems just like Bad Company 2. I know everyone is going to complain that it is Beta and such, but I figured they would create something unique instead of going the old way.


Wait till you get on CB then it feels like BF. Metro is garbage.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88;15116462*
> Upon trying to load BF3 beta I am getting a activation error... tried re installing and re downloading origin! Please Help!


Exited origin and loaded it back up... works now









Anyone using the new catalyst drivers? (11.10)


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116576*
> Guys why bother with new password.. if you are using google chrome, go to server browser / set it to caspian border only
> 
> then Shift + ctrl + J
> 
> copy and paste this there
> 
> javascript:launcher.verifyPassword=function(a,b,c,d){return d(true)}
> 
> close the console (X on the right somewhere)
> 
> Now 2x enter on each server and just do that.. pick a server bam 2x enter, next, next next. or you could hold enter and just mouse click on every server it tries to join like 1032912 times in a sec
> 
> This gives you access to any server, even if they change the password... this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords


You tell us all this......................NOW?!?!?!!?


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey;15116581*
> nothing happens wen i press esc.
> 
> I have to alt enter and hit the X to come out


Did you actually spawn in game? you have to spawn then like hide in a corner first.


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15116427*
> Anyone else have issues with battlelog not appearing properly? text-only, no formatting, no images, etc?


Since I use Opera I had to use Firefox for the battleblog. No one ever supports Opera. I hate it.

The servers are getting slammed right now, and EA's site in general has been slow over the past couple of days. Especially now that's it's 4:30pm east coast, so I'm sure tons of people are getting home from work and playing since it's opening day for most people for Beta. Still not sure how much I like this Battleblog idea over an ingame browser like BF2 and BC2...


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116562*
> After just playing few games and updating to 285.xx drivers just to play this game, I can safely say..."Its crap". Im *loving* the ability to only change controls when your alive, and you cant set MMB to use as crouch. I also love how you get the whole, I hit you 10 times (hit markers on head), but you shoot me and in 2 seconds im dead.
> 
> Just come back to windows and my GPU has shot up to 86C, and I no longer have control over my graphics card in MSI Afterburner...so im reverting back to 266 drivers.
> 
> This game just looks like bad company...nothing special at all. And one thign thats really getting on my nerves and I mentioned this while back is the voice acting...worst voice ating ive ever heard. All you get is a typically bland american soldier talking bollocks every 5 seconds, about how hes gonna push to some defence line...what a load of rubbish.
> 
> im 100% gonna wait and maybe even convince my bro to install this when its out before I buy, im that concerned about spending £40 on this. And im not usually like that with games..just so disappointed.


I feel the same way. The game looks very nice and all, but handles like BC:2. :/


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116576*
> Guys why bother with new password.. if you are using google chrome, go to server browser / set it to caspian border only
> 
> then Shift + ctrl + J
> 
> copy and paste this there
> 
> javascript:launcher.verifyPassword=function(a,b,c,d){return d(true)}
> 
> close the console (X on the right somewhere)
> 
> Now 2x enter on each server and just do that.. pick a server bam 2x enter, next, next next. or you could hold enter and just mouse click on every server it tries to join like 1032912 times in a sec
> 
> This gives you access to any server, even if they change the password... this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords


Well, they said it'd be fixed by release, so have at it.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15116619*
> I feel the same way. The game looks very nice and all, but handles like BC:2. :/


I don't know what game you guys have been playing.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116576*
> Guys why bother with new password.. if you are using google chrome, go to server browser / set it to caspian border only
> 
> then Shift + ctrl + J
> 
> copy and paste this there
> 
> javascript:launcher.verifyPassword=function(a,b,c,d){return d(true)}
> 
> close the console (X on the right somewhere)
> 
> Now 2x enter on each server and just do that.. pick a server bam 2x enter, next, next next. or you could hold enter and just mouse click on every server it tries to join like 1032912 times in a sec
> 
> This gives you access to any server, even if they change the password... this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords


wait really dude?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15116644*
> I don't know what game you guys have been playing.


Maybe its just that I felt bad company 2 was aload of crap too, but honestly ive loaded BF3 up and the amount of stuff going wrong with it just irritated me so much that I dont think ill bother going back on it now.

The way that just played then, I would be mad to go out and spend £40 on it...this game barely lets you run around smoothly with a gun, let alone do stuff like flying a jet around a map.


----------



## Hawk777th

I dont get why you guys think its an old build. Why test an old build? Why would you want all the reports of known problems when you can run a beta on the newest build and weed out the remaining problems that exist.

I think this build is newer than you think.


----------



## Higgins

There are a lot of glitches currently, yes, but you're on drugs if you seriously think that BF3 plays and handles anything like BC2. After the alpha ended, going back to BC2 felt like I was going back to CoD as far as gun mechanics are considered.

After you play a round of Caspian Border (read: an actual battlefield map), come back here and say that it plays like BC2 so we can laugh.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15116644*
> I don't know what game you guys have been playing.


A game that seems to be quite like BC:2 with some new COD traits added into it.

I spent my entire life in BF:2 (Karkland mostly) in 2005. Even though this is rush mode (what I've played). I don't think I could play for more than an hour at a time. Whereas, in Battlefield 2 I played entire 12 hour sessions just stopping to pee and get food/soda.

BF 1942 was the same way.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frickfrock99;15116323*
> So here's something....


stupid womman, do one








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15116722*
> There are a lot of glitches currently, yes, but you're on drugs if you seriously think that BF3 plays and handles anything like BC2.


Behave


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> I dont get why you guys think its an old build. Why test an old build? Why would you want all the reports of known problems when you can run a beta on the newest build and weed out the remaining problems that exist.
> 
> I think this build is newer than you think.


The only reason I would think its an old build is because the alpha build was apparently a very outdated build by the time they let they ran the closed alpha preview. It doesn't make sense for them to put out an old build, but if they did it with the alpha they might be doing it with the beta. Also, if all three platforms are running the same build and the beta was submitted to sony and microsoft a few weeks ago, it would obviously not be the most current build.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15116713*
> I dont get why you guys think its an old build. Why test an old build? Why would you want all the reports of known problems when you can run a beta on the newest build and weed out the remaining problems that exist.
> 
> I think this build is newer than you think.


The digital signature on the bf3.exe file is from September 22


----------



## FlawleZ

Why would I get a "Your Account is Not Allowed to Login" when I try to login to the Battlelog website and download the beat?


----------



## Romanrp

How does this game run on 6850 (or 6870) crossfire at 1080p?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15116761*
> The digital signature on the bf3.exe file is from September 22


Then it must be current.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15116730*
> A game that seems to be quite like BC:2 with some new COD traits added into it.
> 
> I spent my entire life in BF:2 (Karkland mostly) in 2005. Even though this is rush mode (what I've played). I don't think I could play for more than an hour at a time. Whereas, in Battlefield 2 I played entire 12 hour sessions just stopping to pee and get food/soda.
> 
> BF 1942 was the same way.


Please don't tell me you're basing your opinion on Metro...


----------



## Zcypot

is there a BF3 beta update?? I right clicked on it and pressed check for update and its downloading a 4 gig file.. ..

Weird.. I was playing like 30 minutes ago too


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15116598*
> You tell us all this......................NOW?!?!?!!?


I have known about this too for while now. Just been trolling you guys


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116562*
> I also love how you get the whole, I hit you 10 times (hit markers on head), but you shoot me and in 2 seconds im dead.


Yeah I really don't understand this. I'll snipe someones head/upper chest and get hit marker, but if someone sees me I die instantly. I have yet to get into a gun fight, I just get dropped by what seems like 1 bullet from every gun (except snipers!).

Also the knife is a joke, there is no reason to use outside of backstabs and even then its slow and awkward.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

LOL I got into a caspian border server but I didn't update my beta version


----------



## smartasien

*Issues with Fullscreen Mode (Black Flicker)*
After comparing my fps to a number of other players with similar builds and testing it out for myself, I realized that fullscreen mode actually increases my fps by close to 15. However when I switch to full screen I get this really annoying constant black flickering effect. It occurs in like 0.5 second intervals and is constant throughout. Windowed mode is absolutely normal and I've never crashed yet.

Are there any fixes for this? Or does anyone else have similar issues? I've tried to take videos via Fraps but for some reason the flickering doesn't appear. I'm not sure if its because I chose to record at 30 fps though.

I also wanted to mention that I had a similar issue back in the BC2 days. Certain drivers would cause it. I've tried both the WHQL drivers as well as the latest beta ones.

Any ideas?

My build:
CPU
Phenom II X4 B55 @4ghz 1.5375v
Motherboard
ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO
Memory
OCZ AMD BE 2x2GB 8:8:8:24 @800mhz 1.65V
Graphics Card
GTX470 SLI
Hard Drive
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
Power Supply
Antec TP-750W
Case
ABS A+ Black Pearl
CPU cooling
Watercooling/EK Supreme HF + 2xThermochill PA120.3
GPU cooling
Swiftech MCW60-R
OS
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15116840*
> Yeah I really don't understand this. I'll snipe someones head/upper chest and get hit marker, but if someone sees me I die instantly. I have yet to get into a gun fight, I just get dropped by what seems like 1 bullet from every gun (except snipers!).
> 
> Also the knife is a joke, there is no reason to use outside of backstabs and even then its slow and awkward.


I was prone and looking down barrel at someone maybe 100 feet away, it took 4 sniper rifle shots to in the chest to bring him down ...where in the world would this seem realistic?!

Even with Classified type V body armour or Dragon Skin capable of withstanding at least a single Armour Piercing rifle round, it wouldnt withstand many sniper rifle shots.

To need 4 rounds from a sniper rifle to kill someone is just stupid, as it clearly wouldnt take that many regardless of what armour they are wearing.

Oh just remembered something else I hate about this beta, on mine I swap to full sceen mode, then whenever a round ends or I click ESC to change something, it goes back to smaller window so I have to change it. Doesnt sound like much does it, but when your having to do this every min or so its very very annoying.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So I found the video settings, and set them to ultra... CF 5870's just don't seem to be enough. OR that these drivers (hotfix) are not very good. FPS bounce from 80 to 20 and back making it unplayable. I could use a single 5870 and highest settings including AA in BC2 without a hiccup.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15116657*
> wait really dude?


Yes ^^


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15116952*
> So I found the video settings, and set them to ultra... CF 5870's just don't seem to be enough. OR that these drivers (hotfix) are not very good. FPS bounce from 80 to 20 and back making it unplayable. I could use a single 5870 and highest settings including AA in BC2 without a hiccup.


Reduce it from ultra...


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116946*
> I was prone and looking down barrel at someone maybe 100 feet away, it took 4 sniper rifle shots to in the chest to bring him down ...where in the world would this seem realistic?!
> 
> Even with Classified type V body armour or Dragon Skin capable of withstanding at least a single Armour Piercing rifle round, it wouldnt withstand many sniper rifle shots.
> 
> To need 4 rounds from a sniper rifle to kill someone is just stupid, as it clearly wouldnt take that many regardless of what armour they are wearing.
> 
> Oh just remembered something else I hate about this beta, on mine I swap to full sceen mode, then whenever a round ends or I click ESC to change something, it goes back to smaller window so I have to change it. Doesnt sound like much does it, but when your having to do this every min or so its very very annoying.


Level 5 plates such as those found the Interceptor, are capable of absorbing multiple 7.62MM projectiles and protecting the user. That is why you will see militarys going for .300 Win Mag and .338 Lapua as this will defeat the ceramic plate. You not only have the Level 5 plates you have lvl 3 soft they are contained in.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87AIvTbO0j8[/ame]


----------



## Herophobic

why sometimes i can change the video options, sometimes i can't????


----------



## Quesenek

I'm quite surprised at this game. Even though I'm on the lowest settings and 720p it looks amazing! Not only that but I also have 50+ FPS average on my Rig.
Can't wait to get the money and order a HD6950/6970 but I'm quite surprised at how it performs on my GPU and how it looks even on the lowest settings+Resolution.

Not to mention if they add a feature on the battlelog page to change your Game settings before you join a game it would be awesome.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116946*
> I was prone and looking down barrel at someone maybe 100 feet away, it took 4 sniper rifle shots to in the chest to bring him down ...where in the world would this seem realistic?!
> 
> Even with Classified type V body armour or Dragon Skin capable of withstanding at least a single Armour Piercing rifle round, it wouldnt withstand many sniper rifle shots.
> 
> To need 4 rounds from a sniper rifle to kill someone is just stupid, as it clearly wouldnt take that many regardless of what armour they are wearing.
> 
> Oh just remembered something else I hate about this beta, on mine I swap to full sceen mode, then whenever a round ends or I click ESC to change something, it goes back to smaller window so I have to change it. Doesnt sound like much does it, but when your having to do this every min or so its very very annoying.


You know what's sad? There's a 1000+ post thread on Battlelog saying the damage is too high. It's pretty pathetic. lol


----------



## roberts91

I'm probably having the worse beta experience. And after spending 8 hours a day at school programming I gotta say when I get home I just wanna relax and don't feel like diagnosing the problems my self. But as you can see in my specs my computer is nothing to laugh at but I don't expect to get any where near max settings on this game especially in beta considering it's not a finished product.

The mains problems I am having is that:

1) My HUD (heads up display) half of it chopped off like the picture is being stretched too much.

2) I never had any screen tearing problems in my entire career of PC gaming so this is my best guess at what it's called and that is I have a lot of screen tearing. If you've ever seen an old film and saw the tiny little horizontal black lines scrolling up the screen.

3) The game is extremely laggy even though on the server browser I pick servers with anywhere between 50-100ping. I even attempted to put all my settings on medium with a res of 2560x1600.

4) It doesn't really seem to matter what I change my graphic settings to medium, high, or ultra. The FPS (frames per second) doesn't seem to change that much. Almost like the settings don't ever kick in.

I expected the beta to be really buggy but not to the point where it's not even playable. I guess I just expect to boot it up and it to work likes it's suppose to but I guess that's the downfall to PC gaming in general.

edit: I also wanted to note with the same setup when I played the Battlfield: Bad Company 2 beta I had zero problems it was extremely smooth for me. Not really sure where Battlefield 3 went wrong maybe they rushed it too quickly?

edit2: maybe this will help but I have ATI drivers 11.7 installed


----------



## Inverse

My issue is I'll have over 70 fps in this game average on low... but it doesn't "feel" like 70 fps. It feels a lot slower... is that what microstutter is?

In fact, I made a fraps recording of my game, and the VIDEO looks smoother than it did in the game.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116946*
> I was prone and looking down barrel at someone maybe 100 feet away, it took 4 sniper rifle shots to in the chest to bring him down ...where in the world would this seem realistic?!
> 
> Even with Classified type V body armour or Dragon Skin capable of withstanding at least a single Armour Piercing rifle round, it wouldnt withstand many sniper rifle shots.
> 
> To need 4 rounds from a sniper rifle to kill someone is just stupid, as it clearly wouldnt take that many regardless of what armour they are wearing.
> 
> Oh just remembered something else I hate about this beta, on mine I swap to full sceen mode, then whenever a round ends or I click ESC to change something, it goes back to smaller window so I have to change it. Doesnt sound like much does it, but when your having to do this every min or so its very very annoying.


They will probably have a hardcore mode.

I don't think i've ever played a non-hardcore game of BC2, and I've played a lot of BC2.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15116946*
> I was prone and looking down barrel at someone maybe 100 feet away, it took 4 sniper rifle shots to in the chest to bring him down ...where in the world would this seem realistic?!
> 
> Even with Classified type V body armour or Dragon Skin capable of withstanding at least a single Armour Piercing rifle round, it wouldnt withstand many sniper rifle shots.
> 
> To need 4 rounds from a sniper rifle to kill someone is just stupid, as it clearly wouldnt take that many regardless of what armour they are wearing.
> 
> Oh just remembered something else I hate about this beta, on mine I swap to full sceen mode, then whenever a round ends or I click ESC to change something, it goes back to smaller window so I have to change it. Doesnt sound like much does it, but when your having to do this every min or so its very very annoying.


I love it when people compare the game to real life. So you hate the sniper rifle stuff, but you are cool with 5 shots with other guns?

The game has revive for dead players. People and vehicles respawn magically. People and vehicles regenerate health. You replace partially emptied clips with full ones, but you don't lose the ammo from the partial clips. Support carries around countless amounts of ammo including RPG rockets. Little tortilla chips show up over players heads, along with their name. Little boxes magically heal you. You can magically appear next a squad mate or a mobile spawn point. Yet you want to call into question realism because one thing annoys you. It's a gameplay choice. If you think the gameplay is unfair, fine. Yet please stop bringing realism into a game with tons of unrealistic attributes, or complain about all of them.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15117012*
> You know what's sad? There's a 1000+ post thread on Battlelog saying the damage is too high. It's pretty pathetic. lol


Well unless im firing toffee bullets from my 'sniper rifle' id say the damage is anything but too high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy;15117062*
> I love it when people compare the game to real life. So you hate the sniper rifle stuff, but you are cool with 5 shots with other guns?


Well people need to stop going around jizzing thier pants saying, "oooh wow BF3, so realistic, ohh shiney", when judging by the beta its clearly not that realistic.

And frankly, its not just the sniper rifle, its other guns that suck ass too. The general concensus of it taking million bulets from me but 2 from enemys to get a kill is the most laughable aspect for me.


----------



## Lune




----------



## Ivan TSI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91;15117023*
> I'm probably having the worse beta experience. And after spending 8 hours a day at school programming I gotta say when I get home I just wanna relax and don't feel like diagnosing the problems my self. But as you can see in my specs my computer is nothing to laugh at but I don't expect to get any where near max settings on this game especially in beta considering it's not a finished product.
> 
> The mains problems I am having is that:
> 
> 1) My HUD (heads up display) half of it chopped off like the picture is being stretched too much.
> 
> 2) I never had any screen tearing problems in my entire career of PC gaming so this is my best guess at what it's called and that is I have a lot of screen tearing. If you've ever seen an old film and saw the tiny little horizontal black lines scrolling up the screen.
> 
> 3) The game is extremely laggy even though on the server browser I pick servers with anywhere between 50-100ping. I even attempted to put all my settings on medium with a res of 2560x1600.
> 
> 4) It doesn't really seem to matter what I change my graphic settings to medium, high, or ultra. The FPS (frames per second) doesn't seem to change that much. Almost like the settings don't ever kick in.
> 
> I expected the beta to be really buggy but not to the point where it's not even playable. I guess I just expect to boot it up and it to work likes it's suppose to but I guess that's the downfall to PC gaming in general.
> 
> edit: I also wanted to note with the same setup when I played the Battlfield: Bad Company 2 beta I had zero problems it was extremely smooth for me. Not really sure where Battlefield 3 went wrong maybe they rushed it too quickly?


From what i read you need to restart the game after doing the changes to make them work


----------



## Rebelord

Alright guys, I cant get this figured out.
I have ESET Security Suite 5 for my AV and Firewall. However, the way they designed Origin to launch games is driving me nuts. Eset is fine with the Origin Launcher etc.
I cant hit Play for the Beta, it will open a web browser (most stupid idea ever EA!), then when I click Quick Play..oh boy. ESET blocks everything. Now, because everythings in a web browser..*** do I allow so I can play the Beta?
Ya, I can just disable the firewall. But I have VMs running for home server also. So, dont want to leave **** wide open.
Any clue on what needs to be allowed?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herophobic;15116992*
> why sometimes i can change the video options, sometimes i can't????


Same here,or the keys go ape.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15117109*
> Same here,or the keys go ape.


Yep, I am having random keys going ape s..t too. Plus I cant set any hotkeys to mouse buttons????


----------



## pjBSOD

I have a _horrible_ type of screen tearing. It's constantly flashing every few seconds. I don't think it's the drivers because I have no screen tearing in any other games.

Anyone else having screen tearing issues? I've tried enabling and disabling Vsync, nothing.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;15116763*
> Why would I get a "Your Account is Not Allowed to Login" when I try to login to the Battlelog website and download the beat?


Yeah... me too, howcum?


----------



## dioxholster

anyone try the game with 570 and 1680 res?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> I expected the beta to be really buggy but not to the point where it's not even playable. I guess I just expect to boot it up and it to work likes it's suppose to but I guess that's the downfall to PC gaming in general.


I'm not having any lag problems to much (ultra,1600x1050).But this game is full of bugs.At one point I ran around and no one could kill me.I just can't imagine it being fixed in a month.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15117135*
> I have a _horrible_ type of screen tearing. It's constantly flashing every few seconds. I don't think it's the drivers because I have no screen tearing in any other games.
> 
> Anyone else having screen tearing issues? I've tried enabling and disabling Vsync, nothing.


One of my friends has an X4 955 @ 3.8GHz and 2x HD5850 and he says it plays awfully, so he disabled Crossfire and he says it plays smoother now.









We really need better drivers from AMD and Nvidia for CF/SLI, and also optimization patches from DICE.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15117123*
> Yep, I am having random keys going ape s..t too. Plus I cant set any hotkeys to mouse buttons????


I read where you can threw the mouse software,but every time I jack with the keys they go ape on me.


----------



## SinX7

Anyone having problems joining a server?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15117168*
> One of my friends has an X4 955 @ 3.8GHz and 2x HD5850 and he says it plays awfully, so he disabled Crossfire and he says it plays smoother now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need better drivers from AMD and Nvidia for CF/SLI, and also optimization patches from DICE.


nVidia needs better drivers, period. (thats the first time i've actually said that.)


----------



## tango bango

I have very little lag with my sig system (ultra,1600x1050).I fixed the tearing by turning on vsync in nvidea panel.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7;15117188*
> Anyone having problems joining a server?


Yeah,and have not got into a CB game yet.Loose connection about 5 times.That server filter is kinda bonkers to.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15117158*
> I'm not having any lag problems to much (ultra,1600x1050).But this game is full of bugs.At one point I ran around and no one could kill me.I just can't imagine it being fixed in a month.


okay close enough, what fps you getting in caspian or metro? I got same resolution and do you have aa on?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15117168*
> One of my friends has an X4 955 @ 3.8GHz and 2x HD5850 and he says it plays awfully, so he disabled Crossfire and he says it plays smoother now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need better drivers from AMD and Nvidia for CF/SLI, and also optimization patches from DICE.


Yeah probably a CF issue with the game they need to fix with a new driver. I'm on 11.8 drivers and my single 5870 does a pretty good job. Pretty smooth game play except the server/game bugs.


----------



## 8564dan

Not had a chance to play on PC yet, only PS3....PS3 was good so lookin forward to the PC version now.

These passwords for the Caspian servers.......how do you acquire one?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15117168*
> One of my friends has an X4 955 @ 3.8GHz and 2x HD5850 and he says it plays awfully, so he disabled Crossfire and he says it plays smoother now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need better drivers from AMD and Nvidia for CF/SLI, and also optimization patches from DICE.


Sigh... you'd think with optimized drivers they'd think ahead for us crossfire users.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15117091*
> Alright guys, I cant get this figured out.
> I have ESET Security Suite 5 for my AV and Firewall. However, the way they designed Origin to launch games is driving me nuts. Eset is fine with the Origin Launcher etc.
> I cant hit Play for the Beta, it will open a web browser (most stupid idea ever EA!), then when I click Quick Play..oh boy. ESET blocks everything. Now, because everythings in a web browser..*** do I allow so I can play the Beta?
> Ya, I can just disable the firewall. But I have VMs running for home server also. So, dont want to leave **** wide open.
> Any clue on what needs to be allowed?


Find out what it's blocking and add those things to the expections list.


----------



## jacobrjett

Anyone elses vsync broken?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Amazing game. Runs very smooth for me. Graphics are very very good.


----------



## hxcnero

anyone else see the crapstorm of whiny children and fanboys complaining on failbook? many lols to be had.

so far i love the support class. bipod and flash supressor is a deadly combo if you can get in a good position. shotgun slug rounds are epic too.

also try and stay clear of the TX gameservers.com#xxx servers i always fall thru the map in them.

like this


----------



## sockpirate

i see majority of complaints from people who are trying to play on ultra but have mid range components.

PRO TIP-upgrade or stop crying.

This is a beta guys....the bugs will be ironed out before release. If you hate it so much, you know there is such thing as a world outside your room, stop torturing yourself with the dang BETA.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15117264*
> Find out what it's blocking and add those things to the expections list.


All I get is, Detected Covert channel exploit in ICMP packet for 20+ ip addresses and continues to grow as long as the game tries to launch.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Like I have stated a hundred plus times, ultra is disabled in the beta, as well as vsync, this games settings will go as far as high and that's it.


----------



## passey

Fyi
Ati 5830 1gb running at 1330 x 768

Runs everything on medium 16x af and 2 x aa over 30 fps no glitches or lag.
Only problem is with people falling through the floor.

No crashes in an hour of playing.


----------



## greg8west

They gotta lot of work to do in the next 30 days to iron all these bugs DICE employees are going to be working some serious overtime if they expect to have a playable game at launch.

Also why arent there more servers? This is a serious problem as they only have enough servers for about 5500 people.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15117353*
> Like I have stated a hundred plus times, ultra is disabled in the beta, as well as vsync, this games settings will go as far as high and that's it.


What makes you say that?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15117353*
> Like I have stated a hundred plus times, ultra is disabled in the beta, as well as vsync, this games settings will go as far as high and that's it.


That might be my issue. I'll try High instead of Custom.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Also to everyone complaining about this beta, just remember this is a BETA, we are here to find bugs, but mostly we are playing to stress the servers, if you have found and issue with the beta, their is a place on battelog to report it.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;15117403*
> What makes you say that?


It was tweeted by zhitno one of the devs, I will find it and post it here.


----------



## Clawbog

I haven't encountered as much bugs as everyone claims this game has.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15117322*
> i see majority of complaints from people who are trying to play on ultra but have mid range components.
> 
> PRO TIP-upgrade or stop crying.
> 
> This is a beta guys....the bugs will be ironed out before release. If you hate it so much, you know there is such thing as a world outside your room, stop torturing yourself with the dang BETA.


^This^

I had problems out my ass until I could change my settings in game to fit what my hardware could handle.
After that however besides the occasional random quicksand in which I would quickly jump out of, I had Zero problems with anything in the game.
No crashes, Buggy menu's, Texture tearing...etc.
I've played 16 matches so far after the initial setup and not a single hiccup.

Also I don't know if its a complaint anymore but I've also had no problems at all getting into games you just gotta be quick at hitting the enter button.


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15117459*
> I haven't encountered as much bugs as everyone claims this game has.


There are quite a few, but it's not like the game is a bug laden experience. Things work for the most part. It's just not a lot of fun in my opinion.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

We also have to remember that EA is publishing this game and their is no way they will let this this game flop, they have way to much money invested into this to let that happen.


----------



## smartasien

*UPDATE on Flickering:* I just turned off SLI and the flickering went away. My guess is that we're looking at the same problem as the SLI flickering from the 3Dmark2011. Does anyone remember how they fixed it? Was it a driver issue?


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;15117231*
> okay close enough, what fps you getting in caspian or metro? I got same resolution and do you have aa on?


Yes on the AA and how do I check fps.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15117459*
> I haven't encountered as much bugs as everyone claims this game has.


I can log into Fallout 3/NV and within 3 minutes have run into 10 times the bugs this BETA has.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15113747*
> No you didn't. You just spent the best part of 3 hours downloading a *BETA* that will likely have numerous issues.
> 
> It took a lot of effort not to write that in all caps.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords












Why did you tell everyone? Now we wont' be able to get in as much. Should've kept that within GSN...


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

In metro on high with my sig rig, I am getting 90-140 fps, on caspian I am getting 80-100 fps on high.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey;15117356*
> Fyi
> Ati 5830 1gb running at 1330 x 768
> 
> Runs everything on medium 16x af and 2 x aa over 30 fps no glitches or lag.
> Only problem is with people falling through the floor.
> 
> No crashes in an hour of playing.


1360x768 and medium settings? I bet your HEAVILY CPU bound even with just a 5830.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15117523*
> Yes on the AA and how do I check fps.


msi afterburner is popular for that and other things like fan control.


----------



## ottohasburg

origin is derping, not letting me log on or download the beta , any help?


----------



## DoctorNick

My backup card can't take it.. old crap.. ^^


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster;15117560*
> msi afterburner is popular for that and other things like fan control.


I am running EVGA precision for OC/fan.Will msi mess things up?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Gosh I feel really lucky....I havent had a single problem other then falling through the ground. Ive played about 8 hours, takes about 15-30 seconds to get into a game and everything is smooth as butter. Those of you having problems, have you updated your drivers?? Try setting everything to high instead of custom, seems to work for me.

So far the only disappointment for me was that I unlocked mortar strike, and it isnt available in the beta!! SUX!!!!!! Playing support with bi-pod is awesome.
Will come home in about 4 hours and play some more.

origin name: YuriDaGreat


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg;15117563*
> origin is derping, not letting me log on or download the beta , any help?


Try logging in, on the origin.com site


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg;15117563*
> origin is derping, not letting me log on or download the beta , any help?


I think its just real busy. I DL it in about 10 min. this morning.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Is there a new password? also its fun and runs great. Overclocked the 470 to 800 and im getting 40-45 outside, 60 plus inside. ultra with 2x aa. 1080


----------



## P3c4h2

Anyone help with install? I just get a loop of "ready to install" it acts like it's installing then nothing. My log shows this failed.
But I don't have a software firewall, just a router. Is this error preventing the install?

Successfully installed GDF
17:12:47 Installing Firewall exception ...
17:12:47 Start Adding Application To Exception List
17:12:47 ERROR: pFwApp->put_ProcessImageFileName
17:12:47 Failed to install Firewall exception
17:12:47 CREATE_DESKTOP_ICON is nil ...
17:12:47 CREATE_STARTMENU_ICON is nil ...
17:12:47 Setting up registry ...
17:12:47 Installer finished with exit code: 0
17:12:47 Shutting down data reader.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15117604*
> I am running EVGA precision for OC/fan.Will msi mess things up?


Doesnt EVGA precision show on-screen fps and temps? Both programs are pretty much similar but I think afterburner does more like video capture. If you gonna use afterburner then dont have EVGA's open or uninstall it if you aint gonna use it. But googling it I see that you can turn the fps osd in options in evga. go to monitoring tab, check framerate and click the box show in On screen display.


----------



## passey

Right will try more tommorow.

Add me to origin - passey2008


----------



## GanjaSMK

* Keybinds are horrid. Difficult at best to change, no 'clear key' function. Same thing happened in BFBC2 beta.
* Horrible web browser interface and have to leave Origin open to play... not the best thing in my book.
* Loadout menu is awkward.
* No way to set options until you join a game, makes it _oh so much_ fun to try and change keybinds to work the way you'd like them to. Not impressed with this.
* Objective map should be bigger, way to small and hard to see where your comrades are. Blends in too in certain areas, almost unusable at that point.
* I do not like the whole interface at all (in my opinion). I think it's really awkward.

Otherwise it looks like it'll be a fun game. Don't know how much I'll play with the stupid keybinding problem. That really bugs the you-know-what outta me.


----------



## ottohasburg

It is not even letting me log on to the sit and then when i get to the bf3 beta page it is saying "service not available"


----------



## dezahp

Anyone know the new password for the CP servers? pm it to me please <3


----------



## xJavontax

This beta is AWESOME!


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15117168*
> One of my friends has an X4 955 @ 3.8GHz and 2x HD5850 and he says it plays awfully, so he disabled Crossfire and he says it plays smoother now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need better drivers from AMD and Nvidia for CF/SLI, and also optimization patches from DICE.


Nvidia is handling SLI fine!


----------



## dezahp

Got it. Thanks guys.


----------



## dezahp

I'm sure things will be more optimized once the final release comes out.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Not playing the game again until they unlock/release more maps. Metro/rush should be re named camper heaven.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

CTRL + alt + S give you fps in game.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15117754*
> Not playing the game again until they unlock/release more maps. Metro/rush should be re named camper heaven.


ya, it wasnt like that in alpha when attacking team had the apv.


----------



## Harrier

OCN Platoon: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1128832-bf3-platoon-clan.html


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15117754*
> Not playing the game again until they unlock/release more maps. Metro/rush should be re named camper heaven.


I play Battlefield for vehicles and large conquest maps, not this Rush crud. DICE really made a bad decision imo.


----------



## dioxholster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15117763*
> CTRL + alt + S give you fps in game.


oh right I heard about this, the game monitors fps for you just like in SC2. I guess you dont need evga precision or afterburner except to monitor temps.


----------



## MKHunt

Battlelog is enough to make me cancel my preorder. Is it required in the release or will it be just an option?

I'm already running Origin which is fairly intrusive. Battlelog with a browser plugin in the background is grade AAA bull.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15117832*
> Battlelog is enough to make me cancel my preorder. Is it required in the release or will it be just an option?
> 
> I'm already running Origin which is fairly intrusive. Battlelog with a browser plugin in the background is grade AAA bull.


Battlelog is required as well as origin.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15117860*
> Battlelog is required as well as origin.


Just to make sure before I hand my money to EA's biggest competitor, it's required in the final release?

I know it's required for the beta already. Been playing it and it doesn't seem that special.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15117900*
> Just to make sure before I hand my money to EA's biggest competitor, it's required in the final release?
> 
> I know it's required for the beta already. Been playing it and it doesn't seem that special.


Yep it is required for final release as well.


----------



## allupinya

im not so sure...

but to me its lost its battle field feel...


----------



## Lhino

The F2000 is the most overpowered gun I have seen. Another thing on the list for DICE to nerf.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottohasburg;15117563*
> origin is derping, not letting me log on or download the beta , any help?


I downloaded the Beta this morning before work. Just got home from work, try to log in and Origin says, "It appears our authentication servers are down. You will be placed in Offline Mode." Noooo!

Me -->







<--Origin LOL

I'm interested to see how my aging system does.(when there is room)


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allupinya;15117965*
> im not so sure...
> 
> but to me its lost its battle field feel...


I felt the same way to at first but I have realized the times have changed and I just have to accept gaming isn't what it use to be.


----------



## Particalism

HELP?

So when I try to download the game, it gives me this message:

"We're sorry, but you do not meet the requirements to download this game"

I got the email that says I have beta access, I've installed origin, but when I try
to access Battlelog, it says I'm not allowed to log in, ***?!


----------



## james8

^i get that message also. is there any way to fix it?
does it count the beta driver 285.38 as not meeting requirements???


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKHunt;15117832*
> Battlelog is enough to make me cancel my preorder. Is it required in the release or will it be just an option?
> 
> I'm already running Origin which is fairly intrusive. Battlelog with a browser plugin in the background is grade AAA bull.


I don't see what the big deal is running those two. I love battlelog.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

I don't get why people have problems with battlelog? I like it imo.


----------



## Jmatt110

I don't know why people keep complaining about crossfire, I'm getting almost 100% usage across all 4 gpu's with the beta drivers.


----------



## Particalism

I don't have access to the beta. =(

Battlelog says I don't, but the email they sent me says I do.


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15118024*
> I don't get why people have problems with battlelog? I like it imo.


The issue I have, is my firewall blocks battlelog, so I cannot connect to any servers to play. Which I get the standard response, just disable your firewall to play. Ya, thats smart; having to disable my firewall anytime I want to play? C'mon really?
Yes, I have Origin.exe, BF3.exe and Punkbuster.exe allowed in exceptions. Doesnt make a a difference.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15117263*
> Sigh... you'd think with optimized drivers they'd think ahead for us crossfire users.


I disabled CF and while the FPS are cut in half, it's much smoother. Unfortunately 30FPS is not playable.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15118058*
> The issue I have, is my firewall blocks battlelog, so I cannot connect to any servers to play. Which I get the standard response, just disable your firewall to play. Ya, thats smart; having to disable my firewall anytime I want to play? C'mon really?
> Yes, I have Origin.exe, BF3.exe and Punkbuster.exe allowed in exceptions. Doesnt make a a difference.


Well the thing is the 3 things you have listed in exceptions would not have any impact on running battlelog. Battlelog is a web service so my guess is that you would have to find out what port battle log is using and unblock it.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15117998*
> ^i get that message also. is there any way to fix it?
> does it count the beta driver 285.38 as not meeting requirements???


can someone help please???


----------



## Yukss

hey guys what is the password for today to play caspian ?


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord;15118058*
> The issue I have, is my firewall blocks battlelog, so I cannot connect to any servers to play. Which I get the standard response, just disable your firewall to play. Ya, thats smart; having to disable my firewall anytime I want to play? C'mon really?
> Yes, I have Origin.exe, BF3.exe and Punkbuster.exe allowed in exceptions. Doesnt make a a difference.


Add browsernamehere.exe to that list and it'll probably work.


----------



## r34p3rex

I am underwhelmed by the beta. Ton of bugs.. kinda like when BC2 beta was out. Looks like I'll be cancelling my preorder and waiting for them to fix things up.. if they ever do


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15118148*
> hey guys what is the password for today to play caspian ?


shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## adamski07

downloading beta now


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

the sound of a rpg just passing by your head is awesome in 5.1 lol


----------



## seth.i.simmons

So sadly when I got my new mobo in, I found out that the last one had taken my i5-2500k with it when it blew







So while I wait for the Intel RMA, I'm having to try the Beta on PS3







I know, I know, I hate myself for it too... Just wish I could try some Caspian!


----------



## Lahey

This stinger anti air rocket launcher engineer unlock seems really effective, just took down a few jets and helicopters, locks on aircraft and all you have to do is fire.


----------



## mark076h

Battlefield 3 PC Beta Physics and Destruction Gameplay

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNwgRch5PMY[/ame]


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;15118169*
> shoppingcartsareagoodride


thx dude..


----------



## theturbofd

Jesus now that its open and everyone in their grandmom knows the CB passwords it's so hard to get in lol


----------



## Zakka

Getting horrible performance with my sig rig. 720p console resolution and everything on low and a very unstable 40-100 fps. I can MAX BC2 without AA easyily (60-80 fps) so I am surprised.

Where has the gameplay related destruction gone? I want to blow up buildings with enemies in it... and walls... I don't care about holes in walls or in the ground too much


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahey;15118240*
> This stinger anti air rocket launcher engineer unlock seems really effective, just took down a few jets and helicopters, locks on aircraft and all you have to do is fire.


Sounds quite good really, hopefully it'll stop the constant heli/jet rape that used to happen in BF2.

Really enjoying the beta at the moment, don't really like Operation Metro (at least, until you're in the tunnels) but its still enjoyable. Obviously there are features missing and bugs that need to be fixed, but considering its an older build of the game, and they're planning a few very early patches to fix anything that takes longer its pretty good for now.

Sound is the most impressive bit for me - nothing like hearing an RPG go past you and explode in the tunnels, or hearing gunshots echo around the map on Caspian Border.

Few balance issues still too, although they seem to have got the pistols pretty much right, they feel a lot like the BC2 pistols as opposed to the terrible BF2 pistols.

Also very impressed with battlelog, really like the way they've done it. At the end of the day exiting the game then finding a server on there takes no time at all, perhaps is even quicker than using an ingame broswer at times for me anyway.

Rush is alright, but still nowhere near as good as conquest (despite the lag). Was hoping BF3 would fix the issues with rush but it seems to be more to do with the game mode, than the game itself.

Going to reserve judgement until I've played the final game for a few weeks but from what I've played so far in the beta it should be interesting to see how it all turns out.

Edit: @ Zakka

There is still some destruction - you can still blow walls up and objects can be destroyed on the maps. They toned it down from BC2 though just for game balance - having no cover at all made BC2 tedious and pretty frustrating to play compared to how it felt before everything got blown up. Personally I think its the right sort of balance, although we haven't seen the other maps yet, which may include some more destructible objects.


----------



## Zakka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;15118162*
> I am underwhelmed by the beta. Ton of bugs.. kinda like when BC2 beta was out. Looks like I'll be cancelling my preorder and waiting for them to fix things up.. if they ever do


the bc2 beta had bugs, but was in a MUCH better state than this imo. I don't think they have enough time to fix all the issues before release.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15118006*
> I don't see what the big deal is running those two. I love battlelog.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Running a 32-bit browser (x64 apparently not supported, another problem) with tabs consumes lots of memory for something you theoretically should _never_ have to see. Should I need to lose productivity later (closing tabs) when I want to play a game for 10-30 minutes?

Also, it makes my ping significantly worse for some reason. Bad ping happens to cause battlelog to skip over pretty much every server, resulting in me sitting for 1.5 hours staring at my browser waiting for a game I can't even adjust the settings on to launch.

Finally I moved my kit to my best friend's house (12mb down/3mb up) where I was able to play a few rounds after another long wait. The game seems to be a somewhat dolled-up BFBC2 which isn't _bad_, but I'm definitely not paying full retail for what feels like DLC.

Finally this does not feel like Battlefield at all. Why buy Battlefield and get something else? Plus there is less camping on MW2's hardcore mode... which I can actually launch... and connect to games... and adjust my settings...

The ball was not dropped, it was blasted into the next dimension.

ETA: Also cancelling my preorder helped remove some of the cost of buying A700s


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;15118159*
> Add browsernamehere.exe to that list and it'll probably work.


Ya, Chrome, IE, Firefox you name it. Not wise to open up a web browser to allow all traffic..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15118088*
> Well the thing is the 3 things you have listed in exceptions would not have any impact on running battlelog. Battlelog is a web service so my guess is that you would have to find out what port battle log is using and unblock it.


Ya, Port 80. Standard HTTP port.
My other post is way back. But this is my message I recieve:
"Detected Covert channel exploit in ICMP packet"


----------



## james8

got "download error: We're sorry, but you do not meet the requirements to download this game." whenever i try to download. can anyone help?


----------



## MGX1016

just played Caspian border, love it. Holy crap I love it


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Meh, the password works but I can't get into caspian anyway. Not gonna sit and spam the pass for an hour to play a game. Anyone know if they are going to add servers that will host caspian or other maps before the beta is up?


----------



## t00sl0w

really tired of the servers crashing and me loosing everything i had done


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;15118476*
> really tired of the servers crashing and me loosing everything i had done


LOL this just happened to me I got a double headshot far across the map and it closed -_-


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;15118476*
> really tired of the servers crashing and me loosing everything i had done


This.

Finally had a good game of Caspian, no lag, FSU with the tank, then boom disconnect, no record of ever playing it









Not that the unlocks matter at this point, just kind of aggravating.


----------



## Tehrawk

I keep getting booted from the server every few minutes. Spent longer spamming the password in battlelog than playing Caspian Border. Wish they would just make all the servers conquest, fairly sick of rush.


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3;15118499*
> This.
> 
> Finally had a good game of Caspian, no lag, FSU with the tank, then boom disconnect, no record of ever playing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the unlocks matter at this point, just kind of aggravating.


yeah, its true that the unlocks dont matter, but i still would like to keep some of them at least for the beta.


----------



## greg8west

Ok now I lose connection to server at the end of every single game and there for lose all my stats from those games. I cant even play this until it is patched.


----------



## tango bango

I think these "disconnects" are part of EAs plan. To keep people from playing all the time and getting ranked up.They crash your game.It lets the circulation of players play.


----------



## microman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14;15117493*
> There are quite a few, but it's not like the game is a bug laden experience. Things work for the most part. It's just not a lot of fun in my opinion.


this^


----------



## Erick Silver

Played a little on the beta servers earlier. Lots of lag. Lag that got me killed. A lot. my 10/25 should have been other way around. Overall I do like the game. I like the points you get for suppression, squad spawns, etc.

Sent from Ericks "Baby Dragon".


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;15117299*
> anyone else see the crapstorm of whiny children and fanboys complaining on failbook? many lols to be had.
> 
> so far i love the support class. bipod and flash supressor is a deadly combo if you can get in a good position. shotgun slug rounds are epic too.
> 
> also try and stay clear of the TX gameservers.com#xxx servers i always fall thru the map in them.
> 
> like this


Well not saying i am on those failbook childrens side but that is where they will make their money


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Savag3;15118499*
> This.
> 
> Finally had a good game of Caspian, no lag, FSU with the tank, then boom disconnect, no record of ever playing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the unlocks matter at this point, just kind of aggravating.


Yeah I already know people who are using a fake EA account until the game is released then creating an actual account....


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

My Experiences so far -

1. No In-Game main menu - Cool, now thats what i call lazy Dice
2. 8 out of 10 times my screen stays that blurry blue color on the kit selection screen after i re-deploy
3. Ive joined 9 servers so far, 5 times of which ive fallen thru the map on spawn-in
4. My screen will occasionally flicker orange when indoors (as does my buddies, hes on an HD5870)
5. the "Server Browser" in the comm center crashes my browser (FF7 and Waterfox5). "Quickmatch" picks the highest ping server available seems like...
6. having to add a friend on origin to then be able to add them in Battlefield is dumb... (Im more than likely just missing something here...)
7. The fact you cant hit escape to get to menus when you arent spawned is annoying
8. The killcam is a piece of junk, it spins around my killer at 90000000000mph

i know its a beta build but man, i wouldnt pay $30 for that....









on the Other hand the gameplay seems ok, kinda tough to judge on OpMetro IMO... Graphics are nice and it runs better than i thought based on all the whining here on OCN


----------



## tango bango

Has anyone tryed to load/play this on windows XP.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15118658*
> Has anyone tryed to load/play this on windows XP.


Wont work, DX10 wont work on XP.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;15118627*
> My Experiences so far -
> 
> 1. No In-Game main menu - Cool, now thats what i call lazy Dice
> 2. 8 out of 10 times my screen stays that blurry blue color on the kit selection screen after i re-deploy
> 3. Ive joined 9 servers so far, 5 times of which ive fallen thru the map on spawn-in
> 4. My screen will occasionally flicker orange when indoors (as does my buddies, hes on an HD5870)
> 5. the "Server Browser" in the comm center crashes my browser (FF7 and Waterfox5). "Quickmatch" picks the highest ping server available seems like...
> 6. having to add a friend on origin to then be able to add them in Battlefield is dumb... (Im more than likely just missing something here...)
> 7. The fact you cant hit escape to get to menus when you arent spawned is annoying
> 8. The killcam is a piece of junk, it spins around my killer at 90000000000mph
> 
> i know its a beta build but man, i wouldnt pay $30 for that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the Other hand the gameplay seems ok, kinda tough to judge on OpMetro IMO... Graphics are nice and it runs better than i thought based on all the whining here on OCN


I have to agree with some of your points. I really don't like having to be playing the game to get into my options, that makes no sense.

Some of the servers I was in had terrible going under the map action, some didn't, not sure why. Not being able to change squads while in the game really needs to change or I'm not gonna be happy,lol.

I can get over the menu stuff but I still don't like it. I like just having 1 thing running, not 3 to play a game, seems a bit excessive. They say easier to upgrade, bla bla bla, didn't seen to hurt the other game developers or steam, not a good excuse IMO.


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Anybody getting disconnected from the login server when trying to join a server ?


----------



## jameschisholm

Anyone got fps avg for 2x 5850 Crossfire please?

I've played about 6 rounds now, been booted from login server 2 times only. It's lots of fun to play!


----------



## mattlyall06

Stuck on 'Joining Server' anytime I try to join


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15118618*
> Yeah I already know people who are using a fake EA account until the game is released then creating an actual account....


Why? The soldiers are being wiped anyway.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm;15118779*
> Anyone got fps avg for 2x 5850 Crossfire please?
> 
> I've played about 6 rounds now, been booted from login server 2 times only. It's lots of fun to play!


You should run the game fine once decent CF drivers are out. My single 5870 does pretty well


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15118735*
> I have to agree with some of your points. I really don't like having to be playing the game to get into my options, that makes no sense.
> 
> Some of the servers I was in had terrible going under the map action, some didn't, not sure why. Not being able to change squads while in the game really needs to change or I'm not gonna be happy,lol.


Fix for the map problems should be out soon, its to do with the terrain destruction - retail is apparently already fixed.

Agreed on the squads too - really liked the way they were done in BF2, make a squad with whatever name you want, lock it once everyone is in it, kick people from it that you don't want in it.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15118805*
> You should run the game fine once decent CF drivers are out. My single 5870 does pretty well


I've played it safe. I'm running all HIGH + 2xAA + HBAO etc...

Average 40 fps.

Just wondering if anyone had CF results


----------



## Spade616

im getting 40-60fps with my sig rig, all on high, max aa, etc. hope it gets better in the final release. might be able to mix some ultra settings in.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15116576*
> Guys why bother with new password.. if you are using google chrome, go to server browser / set it to caspian border only
> 
> then Shift + ctrl + J
> 
> copy and paste this there
> 
> javascript:launcher.verifyPassword=function(a,b,c,d){return d(true)}
> 
> close the console (X on the right somewhere)
> 
> Now 2x enter on each server and just do that.. pick a server bam 2x enter, next, next next. or you could hold enter and just mouse click on every server it tries to join like 1032912 times in a sec
> 
> This gives you access to any server, even if they change the password... this bypasses all of it so u dont need any passwords


You gotta be more specific. Is this under scripts?


----------



## seth.i.simmons

YEEESSS!!! Just picked up another 6870 OB on Newegg for $115. Can you say, Ultra??


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;15118825*
> Fix for the map problems should be out soon, its to do with the terrain destruction - retail is apparently already fixed.
> 
> Agreed on the squads too - really liked the way they were done in BF2, make a squad with whatever name you want, lock it once everyone is in it, kick people from it that you don't want in it.


Exactly, if people in your squad are morons or not helpful for spawning,killing or what ever, you need to be able to change. Not to mention when friends join and you want to create a squad so you can pwn,lol.

I just don't understand why some really easy features are left out right now. The things I'm complaining about IMO should be a no brainers.


----------



## Drobomb

Finally got into a game.

The game runs better than I expected it to. All of the soldier movements are fluid and it feels right. I don't know what some of you guys are talking about when you "it doesn't feel like a battle field game." It feels like one to me. I was getting shot at and instinctively hit Z to take cover and it worked.







Haven't had a chance to play enough to find the cons yet but I'm looking. First impressions are good though.

Edit: I did notice a guy still glitching. Shame.

My sig-rig is actually doing very well. Its Running OpMetro at 37-50 FPS on Ultra. (I know its not actually Ultra but that is what its set on.) I still need to tweak the mobo's Ram timings and I'll probably push the CPU to 4.41Ghz, but only if I don't lose memory bandwidth by moving from a 1920FSB to 1960FSB. After that the GFX card is getting clocked again for stability in this game only. I'm hoping for a 40FPS minimum after all is said and done. Should be possible.


----------



## noahhova

Stuck on joining server anytime I try to play........haven't even been able to play a game yet...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15118884*
> You gotta be more specific. Is this under scripts?


The servers are so full now that everyone knows what this is, you'll never get into a game.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15118928*
> The servers are so full now that everyone knows what this is, you'll never get into a game.


Figured that out =/

Well time to play other games.


----------



## Z Naught

I just can't play the beta... it is just too awful. This is nothing like was advertised and it is buggier than the alpha.

So glad I held off on the preorder.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;15118627*
> My Experiences so far -
> 
> 1. No In-Game main menu - Cool, now thats what i call lazy Dice
> 2. 8 out of 10 times my screen stays that blurry blue color on the kit selection screen after i re-deploy
> 3. Ive joined 9 servers so far, 5 times of which ive fallen thru the map on spawn-in
> 4. My screen will occasionally flicker orange when indoors (as does my buddies, hes on an HD5870)
> 5. the "Server Browser" in the comm center crashes my browser (FF7 and Waterfox5). "Quickmatch" picks the highest ping server available seems like...
> 6. having to add a friend on origin to then be able to add them in Battlefield is dumb... (Im more than likely just missing something here...)
> 7. The fact you cant hit escape to get to menus when you arent spawned is annoying
> 8. The killcam is a piece of junk, it spins around my killer at 90000000000mph
> 
> i know its a beta build but man, i wouldnt pay $30 for that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the Other hand the gameplay seems ok, kinda tough to judge on OpMetro IMO... Graphics are nice and it runs better than i thought based on all the whining here on OCN


None of that happened to me. Are you sure you aren't exaggerating? And who paid $30 for the beta?

The only problem I am having is laggy CB servers.


----------



## Zackcy

Well, I can't get into matches. I try joining servers, I get to the point where the BF3.exe opens up then poof! Like it never happened. Witcher 2 time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z Naught;15119015*
> I just can't play the beta... it is just too awful. This is nothing like was advertised and it is buggier than the alpha.
> 
> So glad I held off on the preorder.


>.>


----------



## pjBSOD

What's the password for Caspian servers?

Edit: Found it, it's - shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## srsdude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15119024*
> None of that happened to me. Are you sure you aren't exaggerating? And who paid $30 for the beta?
> 
> The only problem I am having is laggy CB servers.


>implying no in-game menu did not apply to you

I hated the fact that I had to update my drivers. Every single new driver breaks my overall computer experience completely with constant crashing/whatever

Other than that, the trees look very bad, I get spawnkilled more than in any other game (counterstrike is #2 on the list now), I constantly fall through the map, and the gameplay seems to be a remake of Medal of Honor. I don't think I'm buying the final game, and I'm glad that I didn't pre-order.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15119029*
> What's the password for Caspian servers?
> 
> Edit: Found it, it's - shoppingcartsareagoodride


You won't get in though, people w/autojoin scripts are camping that server list.


----------



## DuckieHo

So.. I preordered through Origin... where do I download the beta?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsdude;15119050*
> >implying no in-game menu did not apply to you
> 
> I hated the fact that I had to update my drivers. Every single new driver breaks my overall computer experience completely with constant crashing/whatever
> 
> Other than that, the trees look very bad, I get *spawnkilled* more than in any other game (*counterstrike is #2* on the list now), I constantly fall through the map, and the gameplay seems to be a remake of Medal of Honor. I don't think I'm buying the final game, and I'm glad that I didn't pre-order.


Interesting. You seem like someone who's opinion I would trust.


----------



## Weasel555

Anyone else having issues with the game not activating due to connection to EA servers failure?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15119069*
> You won't get in though, people w/autojoin scripts are camping that server list.


This...


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Through the "My Games" tab in Origin.


----------



## kill

Actually no... In origin goto the store then Home(storehome) and there will be a banner...
Click it and it will take you to the DL page


----------



## Stash9876

Anyone else not able to mess with the key mapping in the options? It worked the first couple rounds I played, now it won't even highlight so I can't select it.


----------



## Harrier

The early access period is over so it doesn't matter now if you preordered or not.

You can just head over to http://store.origin.com and download it.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Since he pre-ordered, it should be in the "My Games" tab.

Otherwise it's in the Free Games section of the Origin store starting today.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill;15119142*
> Actually no... In origin goto the store then Home(storehome) and there will be a banner...
> Click it and it will take you to the DL page


Thanks!


----------



## Pheatton

YAY Duckie!! See you on the battlefield!

PM me your Origin name.


----------



## t00sl0w

wow, just did a couple rounds on caspian.
YEP
this is the battlefield i remember for the msot part, i am so excited now!
metro had left a bad taste in my mouth, but freakin caspian conquest brought back my good memories!


----------



## kill

Both of you PM me yours







ill add ya


----------



## Don Karnage

CB should be open after midnight or so


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15119220*
> CB should be open after midnight or so


Source on that?


----------



## noahhova

How the heck do I log on???????? Stuck on "joining server" I just want to play this damn game!!! Lots of people have the same issue when I google does nobody have an answer???????


----------



## ztmike

I can't even get in a damn server for the border map..keep on hitting refresh on my browser and by the time I click on the server someone already joins it, and this is even before I get to click on "Join Server"

******* stupid.

And ain't even trying to play the metro map as it sucked ass when I played it in alpha.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15117135*
> I have a _horrible_ type of screen tearing. It's constantly flashing every few seconds. I don't think it's the drivers because I have no screen tearing in any other games.
> 
> Anyone else having screen tearing issues? I've tried enabling and disabling Vsync, nothing.


Is your card overclocked? Try downclocking. Artifacts are gone now for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15119237*
> Source on that?


Kids currently playing going to bed?


----------



## SinX7

Is BF3 Cross-platform? :0


----------



## $ilent

Sounds like releasing beta's is a double edged sword for EA, sure they get feedback and cna try fix problems before its released, but reading through these pages many people like me have now reconsidered and are glad to have not pre ordered...had I not played the beta I would have preordered for sure.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7;15119300*
> Is BF3 Cross-platform? :0


As in console players playing with pc players? No.


----------



## NoGuru

Just got done playing, it's pretty fun and fast paced. I was getting smoked for the most part. Are the options for game setting open yet? If so, how do I get to them?


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.Ronaldo7;15118776*
> Anybody getting disconnected from the login server when trying to join a server ?


Bump on this , need help quick ! they shutted down live support


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15119351*
> Just got done playing, it's pretty fun and fast paced. I was getting smoked for the most part. Are the options for game setting open yet? If so, how do I get to them?


You have to be alive to change in game settings.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NoGuru

Is there someplace to see what the all the commands are or you just have to figure it out as you go?


----------



## Ghost23

This game runs.. horrible :|


----------



## Psykhotic

I got stuck in a hole =(


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15119444*
> This game runs.. horrible :|


Ran fine for me. A little glitchy but that is to be expected with a beta.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15119461*
> Ran fine for me. A little glitchy but that is to be expected with a beta.


I'll try switching to 1 card, but, it was running low fps, 30ish, even on high..


----------



## spikexp

Can't get over 30FPS all at low in 1080p... need to go down to 1280x720 to have between 20 and 60...
... The hit marker (when you get shot) suck, you don't even know you are shot before you die...


----------



## pjBSOD

I had to turn off of my second card. If I turn on my second card I CTD all the time and have horrible flickering.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru;15119461*
> Ran fine for me. A little glitchy but that is to be expected with a beta.


Please stop using the excuse "cause its a beta"...They arent gonna be able to fix the many things wrong with this game in 4 weeks time. Its about time people realised that and stopped thinking/being suckered into believeing this game will run perfectly.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119532*
> Please stop using the excuse "cause its a beta"...They arent gonna be able to fix the many things wrong with this game in 4 weeks time. Its about time people realised that and stopped thinking/being suckered into believeing this game will run perfectly.


lol what would be the point of the beta if it already "ran perfectly"?

why do you waste your time in this thread if you're such a bf3 hater?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119532*
> Please stop using the excuse "cause its a beta"...They arent gonna be able to fix the many things wrong with this game in 4 weeks time. Its about time people realised that and stopped thinking/being suckered into believeing this game will run perfectly.


The beta is a rebuild of the main package, you should expect it to not be the same.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119532*
> Please stop using the excuse "cause its a beta"...They arent gonna be able to fix the many things wrong with this game in 4 weeks time. Its about time people realised that and stopped thinking/being suckered into believeing this game will run perfectly.


You act as if any game that has ever been released has had a completely bug free launch. DICE stated on twitter they're working on ironing out almost all of the known bugs / issues already.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;15119491*
> Can't get over 30FPS all at low in 1080p... need to go down to 1280x720 to have between 20 and 60...
> ... The hit marker (when you get shot) suck, you don't even know you are shot before you die...


Why are you surprised about your fps?


----------



## dioxholster

this beta will be close to what will end up on the disc, it is however 3 weeks older than the recent one they gonna release because beta got delayed by consoles.


----------



## enri95

I totally rape with Sniper rifle and Holographic

one round 20/2
other 27/3


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15118782*
> Why? The soldiers are being wiped anyway.


I don't think they know that.Plus they want to use a certain user name.


----------



## -javier-

who is playing the game with their GPU overclocked?


----------



## statusnone

Anyone have the lastest Caspian Border password? *videokilledtheradiostar* isn't working now. =/


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119307*
> Sounds like releasing beta's is a double edged sword for EA, sure they get feedback and cna try fix problems before its released, but reading through these pages many people like me have now reconsidered and are glad to have not pre ordered...had I not played the beta I would have preordered for sure.


These problems will obviously get fixed you really think they invested all this money for nothing?


----------



## Hawk777th

I give up until they fix the server disconnects. I would probly be 15 ranks higher if it didn't keep happening.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15119647*
> I give up until they fix the server disconnects. I would probly be 15 ranks higher if it didn't keep happening.


agreed... worst bug to me by far....


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;15119630*
> who is playing the game with their GPU overclocked?


I can't. I get artifacts when overclocked....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statusnone;15119635*
> Anyone have the lastest Caspian Border password? *videokilledtheradiostar* isn't working now. =/


Latest password is: shoppingcartsareagoodride

Good luck getting in one though with all of the people use auto join scripts. So lame...


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15119593*
> Why are you surprised about your fps?


Because my computer is not that bad...


----------



## Hawk777th

Your video card is very outdated for a DX10-11 game. You have very little Vram aswell.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp;15119703*
> Because my computer is not that bad...


No, your computer isn't bad. However, you have a 4850 which only has 512MBs of VRAM. That's your main issue, really.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15119444*
> This game runs.. horrible :|


AMD users:

Lower the settings to Medium/High. Use only FXAA. No MSAA.

No more stuttering. Butter smooth. Still looks great. In fact, it is f***ing epic.


----------



## enri95

You gus seen this ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYZgSfh37mQ&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119307*
> Sounds like releasing beta's is a double edged sword for EA, sure they get feedback and cna try fix problems before its released, but reading through these pages many people like me have now reconsidered and are glad to have not pre ordered...had I not played the beta I would have preordered for sure.


Yeah...I like the game (only got to play metro so far)but in all honestly,who really thinks EA can fix all these issues,then make changes that people have asked for in less than a month.The game will be buggy at release no doubt,but maybe by next Christmas EA will have fixed it.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15119739*
> You gus seen this ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYZgSfh37mQ&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


First time i've seen it. They should just make metro conquest instead of rush


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15119739*
> You gus seen this ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYZgSfh37mQ&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


Sweet!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15119532*
> Please stop using the excuse "cause its a beta"...They arent gonna be able to fix the many things wrong with this game in 4 weeks time. Its about time people realised that and stopped thinking/being suckered into believeing this game will run perfectly.


I understand now why EA did that last patch for BC2.To show people that the buggy BF3 game will be patched .


----------



## noahhova

Still stuck in joining server..............ugh please fix DICE or someone find a fix...


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15119739*
> You gus seen this ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYZgSfh37mQ&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15119755*
> First time i've seen it. They should just make metro conquest instead of rush


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15119773*
> Sweet!


OMG it all makes sense now. OP metro is meant to be a Conquest map.!!

I mean look at how that guy rushes thru the map backwards ( to what we are used to ) .. No wonder OM sucks on Rush, its clearly a conquest map.


----------



## bluedevil

Ok gonna buy it now, but from where? Origin or Newegg?







Probably Origin cause then I can just download it on launch day.


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15119308*
> As in console players playing with pc players? No.


Cross-platform means released on multiple platforms. Yes, BF3 will be cross platform.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15119811*
> OMG it all makes sense now. OP metro is meant to be a Conquest map.!!
> 
> I mean look at how that guy rushes thru the map backwards ( to what we are used to ) .. No wonder OM sucks on Rush, its clearly a conquest map.


Rush is just terrible. If I wanted to play CoD I would play CoD.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15119835*
> Ok gonna buy it now, but from where? Origin or Newegg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Origin cause then I can just download it on launch day.


Don't waste 59.99 from Origin. There's some code selling sites out there for the cheap. I bought the Limited Edition for 39.99

http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15119857*
> Don't waste 59.99 from Origin. There's some code selling sites out there for the cheap. I bought the Limited Edition for 39.99
> 
> http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-Download-Origin-Key.html


Do tell.


----------



## brew

Was able to get into a game without any problems, unfortunately I can't really play.

Whats bothering me is not being able to bind controls to the mouse. I use LMB for forward, RMB for backward, X/C for strafing, and V for fire instead of the standard WASD setup. Been using this setup ever since I started FPS gaming 10 years ago so switching isn't an option.

Guess I'm gonna have to wait for the full release for this to get fixed. Bummer because I thought the graphics looked great.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;15119651*
> agreed... worst bug to me by far....


Yep, had a 9.9k XP game where I was like 60/11, server crashed with 1 ticket left (we were defending) lost it all. Just had another game and went 56/20 with 7k XP, and I THINK it crashed too (got to the post-game screen).

Its rage inducing. I'd probably be lvl 23+, but im lvl 17 instead.


----------



## Higgins

Maybe I should rename this thread, the Official BF3 complaint thread.









I seriously have only encoutered a handful of any of the bugs being listed by anyone. Some servers have that stupid terrain glitch, which is being patched, and I can count the number of times my screen stayed blue from the menu with my fingers.

If there are bugs, go to the battlelog forum and post about it or add to an existing thread about it. Thats the point of *BETA* software.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brew;15119912*
> Was able to get into a game without any problems, unfortunately I can't really play.
> 
> Whats bothering me is not being able to bind controls to the mouse. I use LMB for forward, RMB for backward, X/C for strafing, and V for fire instead of the standard WASD setup. Been using this setup ever since I started FPS gaming 10 years ago so switching isn't an option.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to wait for the full release for this to get fixed. Bummer because I thought the graphics looked great.


Wow... interesting.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zackcy

How do I uninstall the plug ins? (Chrome)


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Is anybody gets stuck and gets disconnected in gamemanager (You were disconnected from the login server) ?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C.Ronaldo7;15120013*
> Is anybody gets stuck and gets disconnected in gamemanager (You were disconnected from the login server) ?


Everything works fine, till the bf3.exe starts. Then it just disappears. And Battlelog acts like I never even selected a server.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moop*


lol what would be the point of the beta if it already "ran perfectly"?

why do you waste your time in this thread if you're such a bf3 hater?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


You act as if any game that has ever been released has had a completely bug free launch. DICE stated on twitter they're working on ironing out almost all of the known bugs / issues already.


I dont hate battlefield 3, im just not bumming it out like everyone else, when its clearly nothing special/Clearly not a supergame like everyone says it is. I played the beta, it sucked...worth Â£40? hell no. Id pay Â£20 for it maybe if it wasnt so bugged out in the end.

honestly...go back for the last 500 pages in this thread. I bet you 99% of those pages are people writing about how much grief this beta is. Theres so many problems with this game, they cant possibly all be fixed in 4 weeks time.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh all these level ones think if your a marine your objective is to just kill the russians -_- they dont even attempt to plant the bomb.


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Everything works fine, till the bf3.exe starts. Then it just disappears. And Battlelog acts like I never even selected a server.


Same here , I select a server and than it says Initializing then Loading Server , Logging In , BF3.exe starts, than crashes, game manager says Disconnected from login server.

I also found something , I dont see pings in internet explorer 8 and im unable to quick match but in Firefox 7 I can see them and make a quick match.


----------



## axizor

Does anyone get very unsual FPS enoucnters? I'll have 70-120 on Ultra and play just fine, then have the game end with a new map load then find myself with 30-40 fps and sometimes even lower.

I have SLI if that makes a difference. On 285.38 too. I clean wiped the drivers and reinstalled, still get it.

(Sorry if this is been discussed a lot, haven't been following.


----------



## waylo88

So tired of ranking up, unlocking a ton of stuff, only for the server to time out constantly. Game does it ALL the time right before a game is about to end.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I dont hate battlefield 3, im just not bumming it out like everyone else, when its clearly nothing special. I played the beta, it sucked...worth Â£40? hell no. Id pay Â£20 for it maybe if it wasnt so bugged out in the end.


If you would pay any amount of money for Operation Metro Rush, then that just goes to show what you know.

It's an early dev build. It's identical to the Alpha, minus the map edits. The parts of the map that have the worst of the underground problem are the parts that were edited. When you are designing a map, it's a little tricky to get all the planes right and to have all the textures cross faded perfectly. I'm pretty sure Caspian Border was the plan for the beta.

However BF3 failed certain testing on the Xbox side of things so DICE had to change it up. Last minute Operation Metro that was hurried.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


ugh all these level ones think if your a marine your objective is to just kill the russians -_- they dont even attempt to plant the bomb.


Same problem rush has always had, everyone would rather camp and get a few kills rather than die a few times, plant the bombs and win. Does work to your advantage though when you're attacking as the other team don't always expect people to run right up and plant the charges straight away - either than or they're too afraid to defuse it as they'll probably get killed a few times and all those hours camping trying to farm a good KDR will be wasted.

Obviously there are times when its just stupid to run in and defuse/plant and you're actually better off staying back a bit and moving up as a team, but more often than not people aren't interested in doing the objectives. Fortunately we get conquest on proper maps in the final game though so its not a huge issue.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15119952*
> Maybe I should rename this thread, the Official BF3 complaint thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously have only encoutered a handful of any of the bugs being listed by anyone. Some servers have that stupid terrain glitch, which is being patched, and I can count the number of times my screen stayed blue from the menu with my fingers.
> 
> If there are bugs, go to the battlelog forum and post about it or add to an existing thread about it. Thats the point of *BETA* software.


This is exactly why companies need to do only closed betas.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


It's an early dev build. It's identical to the Alpha, minus the map edits. The parts of the map that have the worst of the underground problem are the parts that were edited. When you are designing a map, it's a little tricky to get all the planes right and to have all the textures cross faded perfectly. I'm pretty sure Caspian Border was the plan for the beta.


So they release an early dev build to the general public to test less than 4 weeks before official release?...SO basically what your saying is there obviously not gonna be fully ready to release this in October, otherwise they wouldnt release an early dev build to the general public so soon before release.

Honestly mate, you go on with your daydreaming self when you think BF3 is gonna go from being horribly buggy, to superbly smooth and polished finish in 4 weeks time.

I think the release day queue for this game is getting shorted by the minute judging by this thread.


----------



## Capwn

Everyone be careful not to talk about BF3, seems all the BF3 threads are getting locked









Even tho many of them are in their own right, their own subject..

@ any mods, I suggested along time ago we combine all the BF3 threads into one section as opposed to a single thread... But hey,,, what the do I know.....


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


So they release an early dev build to the general public to test less than 4 weeks before official release?...SO basically what your saying is there obviously not gonna be fully ready to release this in October, otherwise they wouldnt release an early dev build to the general public so soon before release.

Honestly mate, you go on with your daydreaming self when you think BF3 is gonna go from being horribly buggy, to superbly smooth and polished finish in 4 weeks time.

I think the release day queue for this game is getting shorted by the minute judging by this thread.










Again, the dev build is over 4 months old. The game is pretty much done now. If you understood how the game industry works at a very basic level, we wouldn't be having this conversation.

The Caspian Border dev build is very solid compared to OM. Graphics are far better and there's maybe 1-2 slight problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Honestly mate, you go on with your daydreaming self when you think BF3 is gonna go from being horribly buggy, to superbly smooth and polished finish in 4 weeks time.


I think it can go from being slightly buggy to polished in 4 weeks.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

I get the normal beta glitches, no real problem with that. The only real complaint I have is that all of the servers are in Europe (approximating by ping). Dropped frames are a little annoying being that they seem to happen right when I'm going in for a knife kill or other CQB scenario.

Otherwise, I was happy w/ my frame rates, and it looked very, very good overall considering that it's not the final version. Just realized I haven't even installed the 11.10 AMD drivers yet, so that may yet improve the situation further. Falling through the terrain, and blasting people with the 870 MCS is hilarious btw!


----------



## Sgrrsh26

How do you guys feel about the lack of a game client?
Im kind of put off to the fact its launched from a browser right now...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15120195*
> Again, the dev build is over 4 months old. The game is pretty much done now. If you understood how the game industry works at a very basic level, we wouldn't be having this conversation.


So why would they release such a bad, buggy release to the general public if they have the game all finished and in working order?!?!?! All that would do is stir up these threads and make people hate the game, because its clearly not gonna make people wanna buy it.

Oh man...your such a moron. Are you being bribed by EA to post this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15120195*
> I think it can go from being ludicrously buggy to polished turd in 4 weeks.


Behave.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;15120218*
> How do you guys feel about the lack of a game client?
> Im kind of put off to the fact its launched from a browser right now...


I am too, if it would work I might be a little bit more forgiving.

God, EA does really suck at what they do.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I am too, if it would work I might be a little bit more forgiving.

God, EA does really suck at what they do.


well I havent gotten into a game, but is this how all unlocks and achievements will be managed? through the browser? gives it a very unpolished feel... I hate modern warfare with a passion but at least it has in game content...

I hope it will grow on me..


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26*


How do you guys feel about the lack of a game client?
Im kind of put off to the fact its launched from a browser right now...



Same, the browser launch "feature" I could do without...seriously.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


So why would they release such a bad, buggy release to the general public if they have the game all finished and in working order?!?!?! All that would do is stir up these threads and make people hate the game, because its clearly not gonna make people wanna buy it.

Oh man...your such a moron. Are you being bribed by EA to post this?

Behave.


Well I played Caspian Border this morning. It was great. All the problems you outlined; they weren't there.

And who are you to tell me to behave? I didn't say anything bad about you ,you however.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Oh man...your such a moron. Are you being bribed by EA to post this?


----------



## Saizer

HOLY SHIIIIIIT! Caspian border map is incredible!

That map reminded me a lot to battlefield 2, srsly


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


So they release an early dev build to the general public to test less than 4 weeks before official release?...SO basically what your saying is there obviously not gonna be fully ready to release this in October, otherwise they wouldnt release an early dev build to the general public so soon before release.

Honestly mate, you go on with your daydreaming self when you think BF3 is gonna go from being horribly buggy, to superbly smooth and polished finish in 4 weeks time.

I think the release day queue for this game is getting shorted by the minute judging by this thread.










Considering a lot of the bugs have already been fixed, mainly because this beta build is rather old, says to me that the game shouldn't be horribly buggy.

The point of the beta was to see what the game balance was like, with regards to weapons, map layouts etc. Even if they cant implement fixes for the actual release they can easily make a day 1 patch with a ton of fixes in.

To be honest anyone who is a proper Battlefield fan, who enjoys those games will have bought the game regardless of the beta. I certainly would have still bought it had I thought the beta was terrible, mainly because its a tiny snapshot of the final game, and a totally unfinished one at that. Anyone who plays the beta for an hour or two, declares they know exactly how the final game will play on release (and after several patches) then cancels their pre order is just completely stupid.

The final version of BF2 had a lot of issues and a lot of patches but it didn't seem to put the community off that game so I cant see why a buggy beta can put so many people off a game they really haven't even played properly yet.


----------



## Fallendreams

Lawl all the babys crying about battlelog and cancel there pre order ... ill see you Oct 25th. Reminds me of the mw2 petitions.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn;15120184*
> Everyone be careful not to talk about BF3, seems all the BF3 threads are getting locked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even tho many of them are in their own right, their own subject..
> 
> @ any mods, I suggested along time ago we combine all the BF3 threads into one section as opposed to a single thread... But hey,,, what the do I know.....


THIS!!!!

I'm not going through 14 pgs when what I want to see was being discussed in a 1 pg thread, but has since been closed.

A single thread is madness and its only going to get worse. I see no reason why BF3 shouldn't have its own subforum.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15120310*
> Lawl all the babys crying about battlelog and cancel there pre order ... ill see you Oct 25th. Reminds me of the mw2 petitions.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


Im not crying. Just stating my opinion.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;15120218*
> How do you guys feel about the lack of a game client?
> Im kind of put off to the fact its launched from a browser right now...


Its about control. A game wihout a proprietary menu takes away control. It seems that you are renting the game anyhow, if they decide to close up shop, then you have no local avenue to launch the game. Its a mute point though with no LAN or self hosting capabilities to begin with.

If you feel that is not right, due not listen to those that will buy no mater what, as things will degrade even further if one does not stand up to such tactics.


----------



## mjpd1983

SO MANY WHINING BABIES, what a bunch of beta virgin's, everyone feels the need to post the exact same complaint as the last guy, it's a beta, shutup and play the game while they fix the bugs far out.


----------



## crizthakidd

playing the caspian border right now is like lag + flight sim 1999 its hilarious


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


SO MANY WHINING BABIES, what a bunch of beta virgin's, everyone feels the need to post the exact same complaint as the last guy, it's a beta, shutup and play the game while they fix the bugs far out.


whining about the whiners
this post is so full of whine
er i mean win


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

I just downloaded the beta this morning. First thing I know, I'm getting this error, on my screen. I've been trying to fix It all morning and afternoon. Trying to re-install drivers, Re-installing DirectX (three times), And What-not. Have not tried re-installing Origin, though.
Here is the picture:









Could you help?


----------



## savagebunny

So I need a quick tl;dr of how this game is in beta so far. I pre-ordered it but in school for the Navy and I barely got time to read the news let alone watch videos of beta gameplay etc


----------



## DoomDash

Damn pretty game on Caspian Border.

The non-passworded map is boring though.

I heard Ultra or the highest settings aren't actually working, is this true?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *savagebunny*


So I need a quick tl;dr of how this game is in beta so far. I pre-ordered it but in school for the Navy and I barely got time to read the news let alone watch videos of beta gameplay etc


Its a big piece of turd and no amount of polish will bring out a shine it it.

joking aside, ill wait til summer 2012 when a few patches are out for this.


----------



## l337sft

My sig rig just gets by with 30-35fps at all times with 99% gpu usage. But sometimes it drops to 50% gpu usage and i only get 20-25, and i have no idea how to fix it


----------



## crashdummy35

Anyone know the latest working pass for the CB servers state-side..?

Not sure I'll even get in but I'd appreciate it.

Thanks.

Edit: Think I found it--we'll see...


----------



## Blackops_2

I find the glitches pretty funny, Unless someone is exploiting them. Also heard beta is locked at medium..


----------



## snow cakes

My brother preordered the game an hour ago...he got the order confirmation do u think they will send the beta key tnight? And if they do will it go that email account?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


My brother preordered the game an hour ago...he got the order confirmation do u think they will send the beta key tnight? And if they do will it go that email account?


Beta is open... snow that has to be sarcasm/joking right


----------



## statusnone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


So they release an early dev build to the general public to test less than 4 weeks before official release?...SO basically what your saying is there obviously not gonna be fully ready to release this in October, otherwise they wouldnt release an early dev build to the general public so soon before release.

Honestly mate, you go on with your daydreaming self when you think BF3 is gonna go from being horribly buggy, to superbly smooth and polished finish in 4 weeks time.

I think the release day queue for this game is getting shorted by the minute judging by this thread.










This. 100%. Every speck of this game SCREAMS they rushed this. EA is too busy buying Rovio and making the next SIMS expansion to focus their 4 man Battlefield team on making this game.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Please? I need some help here. I've been waiting For over three months for this, and I can't play it.


----------



## kora04

The amount of bugs is ridiculous.


----------



## rogueblade

Day 1 patch. Problem?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Beta is open... snow that has to be sarcasm/joking right 
wai










Wait so I don't need a code? Omg ite jus checkin he's gunna piss himself lmao


----------



## Xinoxide

*Before we start, I'll answer the first question in every thread I've found pertaining to this question.*

YES! I tried 'ALT+ENTER'

*Other issues incurred by not being able to set fullscreen:*

1: Cannot mouse the menu's correctly, actual mouse selection is some distance above my cursor.

2: Cannot select anything on the right 1/3 of the window, Cursor is incapable of clicking anything even if i try to lead my selections under the actual options like on the left 2/3 of the window.

3: Cannot change key bindings, tab for this is on the right 1/3 of the window in the menu.

*Things I've tried:*

1: ALT+ENTER ;D.

2: Every supported resolution my CRT can do. ( pretty much )

3: Disable second and third CRT's.

4: Set appropriate setting in menu.

5: Uninstall antivirus/antimalware.

6: Uninstall remote desktop applications.

7: Both? compatible Nvidia beta drivers.

8: Re-Image with handy dandy system image.

9: Complete reformat of system disk. ( then back to handy dandy image )

10: Used the Left-ALT with ENTER.

*Further information*

1: I use CRT's F'ing deal with it.

2: I'm trying to play at 1280x1024 at 118hz, have set a mix of high/medium settings to my liking and it seems to be reasonably responsive, while still looking awesome. ( I am aware i am not getting 118FPS to match my refresh rate. I am not stupid, I'm pretty sure of that. )


----------



## Sgrrsh26

So do the console versions launch from a browser or do they get nifty in game menus


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


Wait so I don't need a code? Omg ite jus checkin he's gunna piss himself lmao


Yeah beta has been open all day. He shouldn't need a code i wouldn't think.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_...ee-games-en_US


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


Omg ite jus checkin he's gunna piss himself lmao


At the fact he didnt need a code or at what he will see when he installs the game?


----------



## P3c4h2

I turned off HSBAO and aa to 8 and it was better but still felt underwater sluggish. This was demonstrated while dolphin diving under the terrain near the playground! Then I realized I was on EU servers.


----------



## love9sick

I'm tired of scrolling through Bull Farts 3 threads all over the place. There is an official thread already. Keep locking this please admins.


----------



## KonigGeist

I tried installing a new copy of windows, but I'm still getting the error.
Is there any fix for this that's been found, or can I just not play?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *KonigGeist*


Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.









I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.

I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.










I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *love9sick*


I'm tired of scrolling through Bull Farts 3 threads all over the place. There is an official thread already. Keep locking this please admins.


Well, thats a nice reply to come home from work to.

If this in fact a problem here, please can my OP just be moved into the 'Official thread' and this jerk be temp-banned?

<3.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15120464*
> At the fact he didnt need a code or at what he will see when he installs the game?


Whats wrong with the game? It's buggy but i mean other than that whats wrong with it.?


----------



## razaice

I held the alt on the left of the spacebar when I pressed enter. Give it a try it might work.


----------



## magna224

Battlefield 3 seems to be taking down even the best of systems. What I would like to ask is to discuss whether software or hardware is limiting these machines? I would say its hardware with a little software but I have absolutely no evidence.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Okay, I REALLY NEED SOME HELP!


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoomDash*


I heard Ultra or the highest settings aren't actually working, is this true?


Anyone?


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


I held the alt on the left of the spacebar when I pressed enter. Give it a try it might work.


I did this. If im allowed to keep my thread It'll be in the OP. I've been through TONS of threads looking for something to fix this.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Whats wrong with the game? It's buggy but i mean other than that whats wrong with it.?


The title....

Battlefield:Bad Company 2.1 Battlefield 3


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Was wondering, when are you crying 15yr olds gonna realise an online beta has bugs?


Exactly









Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


The title....

Battlefield:Bad Company 2.1 Battlefield 3


How so?


----------



## homestyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Come on guys, please, is anyone having BSOD or driver crashing with the new ATI CCC 11.10 or getting crazy artifacts with CCC 11.8?


I'm getting artifacts with 11.8.

It's more full screen flickers that happens for 1 second every 10-20 seconds when I'm outside. Inside, it's fine.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

It depends on what settings their running. half of them never state that they run @ ultra, high, or low.

I've yet to play the BF3 Beta, because nobody will frackin' help me fix an error over OCN.

just consider yourself lucky to even play it.


----------



## Zackcy

Kind of baffled how the Caspian Border map is solid yet OM is........... =/

Wonder how many 24/7 OM servers we will be seeing once the game launches









  
 You Tube


----------



## Darren9

Every game I play there's snipers camped at the back and they got spotlights on so you clearly see them even in daylight, I wonder how long before there's servers with sniper limits.


----------



## DoomDash

I didn't notice any bugs, but the server joining does suck.


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

I'm not having any performance related problems at all. I've not stopped to look at my fps constantly during heavy firefights, but easily 65+ fps on Ultra settings (which didn't seem to change anything btw) @ 1080 res during the sprint to the battle. Seems fine to me, normal beta glitches aside.


----------



## jfuze

How do i get in the same squad as my party member? A buddy and I joined a game in a party, but it put us in different squads.....


----------



## tompsonn

Playing on high spec with 4xMSAA I get solid 60fps.... okay it drops a little sometimes









These 560 Ti's super-overclocked are a charm!


----------



## coolman30

lockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk haha


----------



## theturbofd

Nerfing sniper to make people who complained about dying by them is stupid. If your going to put light reflection on a sniper scope then why wouldn't they do it with acog and holo? It's a really unfair change.

Darren this isn't towards you lol


----------



## iCrap

Mix of high/ultra here, runs fine.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolman30*


omg look bf3 thred not locked


Since my specific thread is not YET locked... Was that something I should try in game? Was that even in English?










Look guys, at least I didnt WALL OF TEXT and did my best not to be the beginning of a flamewar. I am trying to get to the bottom of a seemingly more rare issue with this beta. I have found very little information, Most threads with "cannot fullscreen" result in the game crashing. Mine simply will not fullscreen.


----------



## shineon2011

so far............ so disappointing.


----------



## FurryCreatures

For anyone who is wondering about running low system specs. OC'd Athlon 64 x2 running at 2.9 Ghz, and OC'd 9800GT (512MB) (730Mhz Core, 1728Mhz Shader, 900Mhz Mem) runs it at about 25ish FPS on the outdoors map on Low settings.







P.s. Never played a BF game before, pretty enjoyable, too bad I suck.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15120576*
> What's with you people assuming everyone is young because they complain? Seems like ppl are getting made because they are complaining about a game you like. Jeez learn that everyone has their own opinion.


There is a difference between voicing your opinion and whining like a 2 year old who hasn't gotten their way.

Honestly, some people in here whine more than my girlfriend-they need to grow up.


----------



## snow cakes

its saying to activate the game, i need to enter the product code, where do I find the product code?


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


What's with you people assuming everyone is young because they complain? Seems like ppl are getting made because they are complaining about a game you like. Jeez learn that everyone has their own opinion.


Well mate you might notice a general trend, those of us who are over the age of 12 seem to be able to understand the work that goes into a game like this along with the bugs associated with it.

Most of the posts aren't opinion's, they are judgmental, young, "gime my cake i want it now" comments. People thinking this is the be all and end all of the game. I seriously hope those people pi$$ off and cancel there orders to be honest.

The game is a beta, it has bugs, they will be fixed by release date or NOT, irrelevant. In the end they will be fixed. You are not royalty, DICE has worked hard to give a us a good game that was built for PC first and yet only 50% of OCN beta players have been able to post opinions that are decent and constructive.

Open your teenage minds.


----------



## theturbofd

Another thing I noticed was the amount of people saying after they played the beta they can't wait for MW3 haha I'm not surprised at all


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


My sig rig just gets by with 30-35fps at all times with 99% gpu usage. But sometimes it drops to 50% gpu usage and i only get 20-25, and i have no idea how to fix it


You need a QuadCore CPU. If I remember right BC2 and BF3 are quite CPU intensive games.


----------



## $ilent

@mjpd1983 - we're not teenagers, we just dont have the wool pulled over our eyes like you seem to.

I hope the final release is as crap as this beta, then I can proudly spend my money on something better.


----------



## snow cakes

arite got the beta to install on my brothers computer finaly, says 20 more minutes lol


----------



## jfuze

Lmao this is the buggiest "beta" ive ever played and ive played more than i can count. Im literally walking normally and falling under the map.

/sigh


----------



## Sgrrsh26

I love it.

I love it.

I love it!

This game is sick


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15120776*
> @mjpd1983 - we're not teenagers, we just dont have the wool pulled over our eyes like you seem to.
> 
> I hope the final release is as crap as this beta, then I can proudly spend my money on something better.


You are a teenager in mind kiddo.

I have more common sense in my little finger than you make your self seem to have.

Wool on my eyes? I couldn't care less about bugs/betas or whatever, I'm patient, if the game is good in the end I'll enjoy it, if not so be it. Apparently we all can't see into the future like you, go play mw3 maybe?


----------



## djriful

2% download completed Open Beta... my connection is so slow.


----------



## aceatt

Hi guys, I haven't really been keeping up with this thread and I don't have access to the beta. I was just wondering what some of the biggest complaints are of the game so far? So far there seems to be a lot of hate directed at the beta and at the game.


----------



## thuynh022

Man I just got done playing Caspian Border for 2.5 hours. Very fun, actually feels like Battlefield! I hope they get all the server issues worked out when they release the full game though. Operation Metro is nothing like battlefield when compared to Caspian border.


----------



## jfuze

no one knows how to change to a different squad? or how to get your party member in the same squad?


----------



## canoners

Does anyone keep crashing to desktop without any error message after playing for some time?


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Man I just got done playing Caspian Border for 2.5 hours. Very fun, actually feels like Battlefield! I hope they get all the server issues worked out when they release the full game though. Operation Metro is nothing like battlefield when compared to Caspian border.


I havent tried metro but I must say Rush on caspian ... woooo! most immersion I've ever experienced in a shooter


----------



## Xinoxide

My thread got moved into a never ending spam thread, ill get back to actually trying to participate in this beta when the complaints stop.


----------



## LuminatX

cant find a caspian thats not full, or password protected...:/


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15118148*
> hey guys what is the password for today to play caspian ?


shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## djriful

I think we all do now, Sept 29th Open Public Beta as long you have Origin installed.

I actually like the interface of Origin, it's smooth and simple. I know Steam has a lot of games in the library but the UI sucks imo. It lags.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Strange, im hitting 80 fps with all high/ultra
doesnt seem vsync is working right


----------



## crizthakidd

constant dc to desktop righttt when it matters most ***


----------



## JoeyTB

I have been playing and well, even though I have only been playing metro, it's been awesome







Although I get random ctd's and it takes ages to find a server I'm just happy to play.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Despite what cry babies my tell you, this game has *massive* potential once they iron out the bugs.


AMEN! I've played 12 hours of BF3 today and I'm loving every second of it! Hell, a tree fell down onto my shed in the backyard, you think I stopped one minute today from playing BF3 to tend to that? NO! It's that good!


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


I have been playing and well, even though I have only been playing metro, it's been awesome







Although I get random ctd's and it takes ages to find a server I'm just happy to play.


did you try just going to the server browser and joining an empty one?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Does anyone keep crashing to desktop without any error message after playing for some time?


I get it every time now at the end of the game. It used to only happen with Caspian. I also cannot find a server that has spotting and player names showing up. It's really hard to tell who is on your team. At this point the game is unplayable.


----------



## bmost1022

Anyone else have an issue where the game freezes and you have to alt tab out and kill the bf3 process to do anything? Its kind of annoying ><


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;15120857*
> I havent tried metro but I must say Rush on caspian ... woooo! most immersion I've ever experienced in a shooter


wait wut? Rush on Caspian? DON'T THINK SO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide;15120861*
> My thread got moved into a never ending spam thread, ill get back to actually trying to participate in this beta when the complaints stop.


Have you actually gone INTO the game and selected the fullscreen option and then come out of game and restarted?


----------



## snow cakes

it says my 6970 has 3814mb of vram? how is that possible


----------



## james8

^plus the added system ram that windows allocate to your card when requested. although that seems to never happens..


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


wait wut? Rush on Caspian? DON'T THINK SO









\\


Oh wow yah hey, that was metro...
I assumed it was caspian i thought metro was only in a subway, i spent the whole time outside!! LMAO!
Still sick!!! Everyone says metro sucks? Cant wait to see caspian then!


----------



## DoomDash

On that note, how much does your system allocate and how does it decide how much. I know you can change it in BIOS but I never really read anything about it.


----------



## Modus

Does SLI even work? I see no FPS difference between a single GTX 570 and two in SLI


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15121108*
> Does SLI even work? I see no FPS difference between a single GTX 570 and two in SLI


If you have the newest beta drivers it is supposed to :

"Added or updated SLI profiles for Battlefield 3, Dead Island, Diablo III, Dragon Age 2, Need for Speed: The Run, and Saints Row: The Third."


----------



## crizthakidd

Dice is the best troll in the world right. i cant continue ruberbandding with this beta. then i watched the original hype vid

  
 You Tube  



 
lol huge graphics difference. i think they did it on purpose to release some big beast later and just have the lolperformance mode beta right now


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


Dice is the best troll in the world right. i cant continue ruberbandding with this beta. then i watched the original hype vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc

lol huge graphics difference. i think they did it on purpose to release some big beast later and just have the lolperformance mode beta right now


Yeah, I can't deal with it. I cant believe the beta is this broken.


----------



## tango bango

Is this still the pass word for CB.

shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## DoomDash

Looks the same to me.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


Does SLI even work? I see no FPS difference between a single GTX 570 and two in SLI


Yes. Saw a performance increase when enabling SLI. I don't drop below 90ish with everything maxed.


----------



## GreddyGo

annoyin, keep getting good scores, then losing connection towards the end of game. Doesnt seem like it saves your progress throughout the game. 
So i keep losing my unlocks etc.


----------



## GreddyGo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15121138*
> Dice is the best troll in the world right. i cant continue ruberbandding with this beta. then i watched the original hype vid
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zw8SmsovJc
> 
> lol huge graphics difference. i think they did it on purpose to release some big beast later and just have the lolperformance mode beta right now


Itsn't that singleplayer footage anyway? Arent they using a different engine (or modified) between the 2 gameplays? Single & Multi?


----------



## being that guy

Is anyone else having a problem with spotting and seeing the soldiers names over their head? Is there something I pressed. I looked on JTV and those things were all active for those guys. I have tried countless servers.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreddyGo;15121191*
> annoyin, keep getting good scores, then losing connection towards the end of game. Doesnt seem like it saves your progress throughout the game.
> So i keep losing my unlocks etc.


Yeah, I feel your pain man!


----------



## LuminatX

I dunno what the hype about caspian is, just played a few rounds, and didn't find it that amazing.
plus the map is so large, it takes forever to even find anyone.

and just like bf2, people camping the jets, and arguing etc.


----------



## jsigone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreddyGo*


annoyin, keep getting good scores, then losing connection towards the end of game. Doesnt seem like it saves your progress throughout the game. 
So i keep losing my unlocks etc.



happened a number of times to me as well.

Has anyone else had problems getting their sights to come up? Some rooms it locks and I have to scroll to pistol and back for it to unlock.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreddyGo*


annoyin, keep getting good scores, then losing connection towards the end of game. Doesnt seem like it saves your progress throughout the game. 
So i keep losing my unlocks etc.


I think it saves progression when you die.
I should know these things xD


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

I read over at the EA forums everyone crying how its broken. For god sakes this is a beta. The beta is out there so we can report the bugs so there fixed. For the love of god i can understand if this was Oct 25th but its a beta. What would everyone be saying if it was the alpha


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


I dunno what the hype about caspian is, just played a few rounds, and didn't find it that amazing.
plus the map is so large, it takes forever to even find anyone.

and just like bf2, people camping the jets, and arguing etc.


Well of course. This is going to be a lot worse then bf2 when it comes to jet whoring.


----------



## cokesodacan

Having finally played several hours of the Battlefield 3 beta, I can say that my opinion is that they have less than a month to fix the game. The game ran pretty well at whatever the auto settings were. For maximum performance, I decided to drop all the settings to low and it still looked good. Better than Bad Company 2, in fact. I'll give them that. But it's the small things that they messed up on. The clunky interface. I know that server browsers just.. they aren't DICE's forte. But, Battlelog is even crappier (in my admittedly small time using it) than Battlefield 2 and its 5 minute loadtime menus. There are the various small bugs like the fall through floor thing. The fact that I can't quit the game unless I'm alive.

DICE, you got the big things right, but the little things matter just as much, if not more than the big things. I really, _really_ hope that the game we get on October 25th is no where near as buggy as this. Looking at Bad Company 2, I'm not so sure. But I'm still hopeful.

NOTE: This is not fact. This is an opinion. Your opinion may differ.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I'm pretty sure it saves progression when you die.
Trust me, I know xD


No~ it doesn't. You can't say "Trust me" without knowing these things man. You lose credibility. It's the same as Bad Company 2~ something about the Frostbite engine needs you to finish the game for it to count. Ask ANYONE who has been doing Caspian how many times they've unlocked the same scope cuz of crashes. It needs to end to count sadly.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


happened a number of times to me as well.

Has anyone else had problems getting their sights to come up? Some rooms it locks and I have to scroll to pistol and back for it to unlock.


A couple of times...it always gets me killed


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


No~ it doesn't. You can't say "Trust me" without knowing these things man. You lose credibility. It's the same as Bad Company 2~ something about the Frostbite engine needs you to finish the game for it to count. Ask ANYONE who has been doing Caspian how many times they've unlocked the same scope cuz of crashes. It needs to end to count sadly.


I reworded it straight after I posted :\\


----------



## dealio

im loosing some much xp, everytime im having good game i get "disconnected from the server"

got killed a few times while stuck underground with insivible floors, killcams get glitched 1/2 the time

i even saw a guy from the other team do the nope.avi, no kidding, his neck got all stretched out going up the escalators in the subway










lolbeta


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I think it saves progression when you die.
I should know these things xD


Did you mean to quote me, because that made no sense.

Oh well, I guess no one else is having the spotting and name issue. Something is screwed up with my settings, and I can't figure it out.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

after playing beta...

game...great

battlelog...complete and 100% mistake


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Did you mean to quote me, because that made no sense.

Oh well, I guess no one else is having the spotting and name issue. Something is screwed up with my settings, and I can't figure it out.


I was meant to quote someone else


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I reworded it straight after I posted :\\


Aww~ I'm a foofoo. :< Sowwy.


----------



## Column_Five

Ive played for about an hour now and I must say I hope the final version is vastley improved. I really hope this beta is a watered down final version. And what is with the scope glare. Im sorry I dont think there would be scope glare in a subway tunnel.

Dear DICE, Get rid of the scope glare... period.


----------



## furmark

been playing for the past 6 hours or so i feel violated by the game i realy like it alot feels good sounds even better .

edit: glare thing is fine haha i dont play sniper ...


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

How can people say the 550ti is horrible

  
 You Tube  



 
i dont see anything wrong here?


----------



## GreddyGo

dunno what happened, but all of a sudden every server is full. I guess everyone must of finished their dowload! lol
Not enough asia servers for me, 300+ ping in EU is too laggy.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Column_Five*


Ive played for about an hour now and I must say I hope the final version is vastley improved. I really hope this beta is a watered down final version. And what is with the scope glare. Im sorry I dont think there would be scope glare in a subway tunnel.

Dear DICE, Get rid of the scope glare... period.


I don't even notice any scope glare >.>


----------



## GreddyGo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I don't even notice any scope glare >.>


Yeah I have, it's pretty bad ey.
I also like / dislike how you get blinded by the flashlights, I know it's realistic. I can just see a massive war of flashlights. lol


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GreddyGo*


Yeah I have, it's pretty bad ey.
I also like / dislike how you get blinded by the flashlights, I know it's realistic. I can just see a massive war of flashlights. lol


yeah they need to tone that down a bit


----------



## snow cakes

first map i got into when i installed the beta was caspain border !!!!! haha its laggy as hell, but man it is sexy


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


AMEN! I've played 12 hours of BF3 today and I'm loving every second of it! Hell, a tree fell down onto my shed in the backyard, you think I stopped one minute today from playing BF3 to tend to that? NO! It's that good!


So true. The only thing I can think of that detracts from the BETA now is the falling through the map / UnderMap camping ***s. Other than that I love it.


----------



## crizthakidd

i just got this laptop
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834131178

anyone know if it will be able to play bf3? idc if even at the lowest settings i just dont have any fps games on the go. ill only play if above 30fps tho so any feedback? if not are there any good looking games this laptop can run?


----------



## crashdummy35

FINALLY got into a CB server and had a decent game...

Got kicked after 1 game though..?

Man that map is awesome.


----------



## Varrkarus

Getting an average of 56fps on Ultra on a stock GTX580 (Operation Metro (Outdoors))
Still can't get into Caspian Border though >.<


----------



## james8

auto set me everything on high with texture and aa on medium. pretty good performance. almost always 60+ with occasional dip to 40s with explosions. my cards are getting a healthy workout, each working at constant 98-99%

the performance optimizations that DICE put into this is truly amazing. never seen anything that run as smooth and look as good


----------



## crizthakidd

lol mom comes in room bust door open screams : cris what have you been doing for the past SIX HOURS why didint you go to CLASS!

mom.. look at this game its gorgeous. its bf3

*oh*... leaves room quietly shuts door


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*


How can people say the 550ti is horrible

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYGYscj8GT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJWbTnorIvk

i dont see anything wrong here?


How old are you? lol


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


lol mom comes in room bust door open screams : cris what have you been doing for the past SIX HOURS why didint you go to CLASS!

mom.. look at this game its gorgeous. its bf3

*oh*... leaves room quietly shuts door


Skip? I dropped my classes for this game!

kidding


----------



## james8

also i'm not sure what you guys are fussing over about. sure there's the occasional texture shimmering/flickering but we're using beta softwares with beta drivers.
the final game going to be beast. good thing i preordered


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Skip? I dropped my classes for this game!

kidding


Here in Australia, we have a 2 week holiday that ends EXACTLY on October 10th


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


How old are you? lol












I am just wondering why people say that when the game runs good. Those videos are posted by other people and i was wondering


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Here in Australia, we have a 2 week holiday that ends EXACTLY on October 10th










darned uni holidays starting early


----------



## Clawbog

Ahhh, it's like impossible getting into CB now... Even with the script..


----------



## being that guy

Not that it really matters for people here, but I restarted my computer and now spotting and player names are back. That was a weird one.


----------



## Atikin

Hey guys so Im fairly new to the pc moddin/overclockin community. I am using an i7 950 at stock clocks as well as a sapphire 6850 at stock clocks and have 6 gigs of ram. At 1920*1080 using the new beta drivers, setting everything to literally the lowest it can go or OFF im getting 50-55 fps in the beta according to fraps. Im no expert on what I should be getting, but with just everything completely off i feel like I should be at least around the 60+ fps range. My questions are:

Is this normal fps given my rig and my settings in the beta?
Any possible solutions if it isnt?
How much would a tiny overclock on my gpu or cpu that even a noob could do help my fps?
If anyone can direct me on how to get started with small safe overclocks, nothing extreme, Id also greatly appreciate it.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Give your CPU a overclock above 3.2 Ghz and see if you go above 60 fps. And a tiny overclock on the GPU won't do much as might not be noticeable. And to overclock safely on the GPU, start slower, increments of 10 mhz and go up from there and use fur-mark as a stability test. Also take in mind it *IS *a beta and performance might not be great/optimized.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iXVappzz649Xi*











I am just wondering why people say that when the game runs good. Those videos are posted by other people and i was wondering


I'm not disagreeing with you. I think sli 580s are so far overkill for this game.


----------



## james8

are you using lastest beta drivers from AMD supporting BF3 beta?


----------



## Atikin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg*


Give your CPU a overclock above 3.2 Ghz and see if you go above 60 fps.


What should I download/etc to do this?


----------



## rubicsphere

Did you try higher settings? When I changed from medium to high I only lost around 4 FPS and yes with 1 stock 6850 that sounds about right


----------



## GreddyGo

can confirm it doesn't save progress when you die, or else I would be 2 levels higher with 3 more unlocks.
lol
Doesn't really matter I suppose, we start fresh once it's released.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Atikin*


What should I download/etc to do this?


BIOS would be the easiest place. If you do not know how to get there, there are several guides on this site that will help you.


----------



## moop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15121630*
> Ahhh, it's like impossible getting into CB now... Even with the script..


I just have the password copied, and then I keep refreshing the CB server list until I see a 0/64, then you just have to be quick to click it, press ctrl+v and hit enter and hope









It takes me about 5 minutes to get into a CB server


----------



## mjpd1983

Biggest mistake DICE ever made was to let a bunch of idiot complainers test there games.

Seriously who do people think they are to make comments as if they are superior PC elite game players who can only play the most polished of polished games even in the beta? Yeah right little boys, grow the hell up and realise it's a beta.

SOME of us are playing the beta, appreciating that it is a work in progress and is aiming to be a great game in the future with great support.

I actually hate you childish complainers, the world can do without try hard elitists.

Flame on! umadmadnesumaddddmadddbro. Losers


----------



## DoomDash

I'm downloading it on my PS3 now, which is hooked up to the same monitor I am using with my PC. I will compare







.


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moop;15121766*
> I just have the password copied, and then I keep refreshing the CB server list until I see a 0/64, then you just have to be quick to click it, press ctrl+v and hit enter and hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes me about 5 minutes to get into a CB server


MOOP!!!

I'm bored, I just can't wait to get some numbers figured for hosting a server myself.


----------



## danttruong

i am getting 80fps in ultra mode with 560 gtx sli


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15121772*
> Biggest mistake DICE ever made was to let a bunch of idiot complainers test there games.
> 
> Seriously who do people think they are to make comments as if they are superior PC elite game players who can only play the most polished of polished games even in the beta? Yeah right little boys, grow the hell up and realise it's a beta.
> 
> SOME of us are playing the beta, appreciating that it is a work in progress and is aiming to be a great game in the future with great support.
> 
> I actually hate you childish complainers, the world can do without try hard elitists.
> 
> Flame on! umadmadnesumaddddmadddbro. Losers


Chill out bro. Yes some complain a lot. But there is a difference between complaining and constructive criticism which these game needs now.


----------



## djriful

5000 posts added in the past 7 days. in this thread.. it's so hard to keep up!


----------



## labbu63

oh man epic moment in bf3 CP i was driving a tank in the 3rd person view and just going along to base "D" and out of no where a jet blows up in the sky above nose dives down into ground and explodes!!! I WAS AWE STRUCK I WISH I RECORDED THAT


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RPXZ;15121811*
> Chill out bro. Yes some complain a lot. But there is a difference between complaining and constructive criticism which these game needs now.


That's exactly what it needs, not cry babies trying to talk trash as if DICE have to answer to them.

How can people not understand that the bugs will be fixed, look at the big picture for god sake?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15121772*
> Biggest mistake DICE ever made was to let a bunch of idiot complainers test there games.
> 
> Seriously who do people think they are to make comments as if they are superior PC elite game players who can only play the most polished of polished games even in the beta? Yeah right little boys, grow the hell up and realise it's a beta.
> 
> SOME of us are playing the beta, appreciating that it is a work in progress and is aiming to be a great game in the future with great support.
> 
> I actually hate you childish complainers, the world can do without try hard elitists.
> 
> Flame on! umadmadnesumaddddmadddbro. Losers


Although this is harsh, it is true. The beta is a work in progress, and therefore it can be expected that there will be bugs and problems. From what I've seen, considering what I've seen myself this is one of the better BF betas(except for releasing the keys, that was a total mess). Please keep this in mind before complaining about problems, and remember you are there to find problems, not have a free demo


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15121831*
> That's exactly what it needs, not cry babies trying to talk trash as if DICE have to answer to them.
> 
> How can people not understand that the bugs will be fixed, look at the big picture for god sake?


Agreed.

I am sure the team at DICE has A LOT of issues to work out now.

Please people it's a beta. That is all!


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Ok some one who knows more about crossfired GPUs help me out here. Mid game my screen suddenly flip flops. what's normally on the right is now left, ect. I had to disable crossfire in catalyst and re enable to return it to normal. Any suggestions? Cell phone pig was the only way I could show it how I was seeing it.

Swyped from the Darkslide of DroidX.


----------



## GreddyGo

You sure it's not automatically turning on 3D support??


----------



## Lune

lol just unlocked the last perk for jets (ECM Jammer) when you use it people can't lock on u







good for jet vs jet and all the lame nubs on the ground locking with this cheap stinger which u unlock in 1 min of gameplay >.>


----------



## Willanhanyard

HOLY CRAP!!! I just played caspian border and it is so EPIC!!! AH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chia233

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## no_safe_HAVEN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreddyGo;15121889*
> You sure it's not automatically turning on 3D support??


Not that I'm aware of. Also noticed only one of my GPUs was being worked. Driver problem?

Swyped from the Darkslide of DroidX.


----------



## RPXZ

So CB no longer has bad lag issues? Yesterday is was un playable.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no_safe_HAVEN;15121865*
> Ok some one who knows more about crossfired GPUs help me out here. Mid game my screen suddenly flip flops. what's normally on the right is now left, ect. I had to disable crossfire in catalyst and re enable to return it to normal. Any suggestions? Cell phone pig was the only way I could show it how I was seeing it.
> 
> Swyped from the Darkslide of DroidX.


Definitely a driver issue... I'd just report it in the forums on battlelog, it'll get to AMD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15121918*
> Does anyone know how to fix this?


Can we get some more info


----------



## FiX

How long does BF3 take to install from within Origin?


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chia233;15121918*
> Does anyone know how to fix this?


reboot, fixed it for me


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15121934*
> 
> Can we get some more info


The very first time i tried it i just got "BF3.exe has stopped working" while the subsequent times i tried to launch it , that happens.

Yes i tried the very obvious but apparently that's not the problem because IT DIDN'T WORK.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;15121948*
> reboot, fixed it for me


Did that obviously , same results.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15121898*
> lol just unlocked the last perk for jets (ECM Jammer) when you use it people can't lock on u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good for jet vs jet and all the lame nubs on the ground locking with this cheap stinger which u unlock in 1 min of gameplay >.>


I'm amazed you have anything unlocked considering the game closes 75% of the time when the match ends.

And to unlock everything? Hmm.


----------



## GreddyGo

For people out there with older cards,
I get an average of 50fps outside with all settings on medium, extra options off with 1xaa running at 1920x1200..
I will be getting a new card, was just wanting to see how this one performed.


----------



## Spade616

im averaging 51fps on ultra settings, with AA and motion blur off. it'll prolly drop down to 30ish fps by the final release though. which is still playable.

anyway, i find that aiming and getting your shots to hit in this game alot easier than in BC2. also, the knife draw is alot smoother and quicker than it was in BC2 imo.


----------



## mwayne5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15121934*
> Definitely a driver issue... I'd just report it in the forums on battlelog, it'll get to AMD.
> 
> Can we get some more info


I got that the first time I tried playing...all I did was uninstall and reinstall origin then it worked perfectly


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15121978*
> I'm amazed you have anything unlocked considering the game closes 75% of the time when the match ends.
> 
> And to unlock everything? Hmm.


Sometimes they don't crash







and I earn a lot of points like 7k score by jets every game


----------



## chia233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwayne5;15122025*
> I got that the first time I tried playing...all I did was uninstall and reinstall origin then it worked perfectly


No luck there...


----------



## Da1Nonly

ADD Please, YuriDaGreat!


----------



## B-Con

Has anyone with the "Your connection to the server has timed out" issue found a solution? The only thing I've come across is the following thread, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to give it a try.

http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4398
.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Sometimes they don't crash







and I earn a lot of points like 7k score by jets every game


Dang 7k is pretty high almost had 6k on metro a while ago. Just curious what level are you now Lune? I just hit 21


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


happened a number of times to me as well.

Has anyone else had problems getting their sights to come up? Some rooms it locks and I have to scroll to pistol and back for it to unlock.


Same problem and same fix.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

*99% download DONE!*


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Dang 7k is pretty high almost had 6k on metro a while ago. Just curious what level are you now Lune? I just hit 21










I am 26 but all I do is use the jet







could hit 50 in no time like I did in the alpha lawl







gonna start unlocking the weapons soon, was just curious about the jets.

Thing is I probably leveled up to 40 but I keep crashing every game so gg : /


----------



## xFALL3Nx

all i get is the DAM CONNECTING BS.

cant get in game, was in game earlier but not now. tried for 2 hours, cant get in. anyone know a dam fix?


----------



## DoomDash

Wow does it look bad on PS3.


----------



## Lune

There ya go


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I am 26 but all I do is use the jet







could hit 50 in no time like I did in the alpha lawl







gonna start unlocking the weapons soon, was just curious about the jets.

Thing is I probably leveled up to 40 but I keep crashing every game so gg : /


Nice how are the jets? I got in caspian border but it was laggy so i just took screens.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Nice how are the jets? I got in caspian border but it was laggy so i just took screens.


Slow, but very responsive







Unlocks are stupid if you ask me ^^ Should have flares and missiles by default


----------



## pauly94

lol at at all the whiners here saying they are dissapointed, trying to be alternative and all.
great game so far, love the sound really.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Anyone having the problem where they're constantly moving backwards? I dont know how to fix it, and it happens to me whenver I'm not moving forwards. I cant sit in one place.


----------



## Savag3

Is there any GOOD jet gameplay videos out there? I'm starting to get the hang of flying them, but trying to actually score points with them?? Not so easy for me


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone else randomly get a big white flash on their screen? No i'm not talking about the flash lights or lasers players can use im talking about a white screen flicker..

thanks

im not really liking the performance of the gtx 560 ti on stock speeds at high settings, but i don't know how high of a overclock is safe


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15122193*
> lol at at all the whiners here saying they are dissapointed, trying to be alternative and all.
> great game so far, love the sound really.


Yes, the sound is really amazing. Love the explosions and rpgs zooming by.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15122236*
> does anyone else randomly get a big white flash on their screen? No i'm not talking about the flash lights or lasers players can use im talking about a white screen flicker..


Every once in a while I get some white bars across the screen but it usually goes away. I figured it was some kind of glitch

by the way does anyone have the new password shoppingcartsareagoodride isn't working for me


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Why doesw my game crash every 10 minutes? it'll just crash to desktop..

can someone help?


----------



## labbu63

im giving up on beta for a bit till they fix some bugs or do something about beta hackers


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15122161*
> Slow, but very responsive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlocks are stupid if you ask me ^^ Should have flares and missiles by default


Yeah disappointed in having to choose. Flares and guns were automatic in older BFs like 2142 and BF2...


----------



## doomlord52

Best thread on battlelog:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518952023390/


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15122303*
> im giving up on beta for a bit till they fix some bugs or do something about beta hackers


Haven't seen any hackers yet. But yeah I agree other than Caspian Border which I've played 2 rounds of, the beta has shown me all it's going to show really.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Slow, but very responsive







Unlocks are stupid if you ask me ^^ Should have flares and missiles by default


Completely agree, that's the BC2 mentality taking over on the dev team. They looked extremely slow in Caspian border gameplay. I'm still on the frits about Vehicles regen and not entirely thrilled about "super duper customization" But i'm still looking forward to the game.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Best thread on battlelog:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...1518952023390/


lol, when they already have everything, they want more.


----------



## snow cakes

tbh, i love this non-ingame sever list!!!


----------



## chia233

Well , i've tried everything to get it to launch....I should probably give up..


----------



## crashdummy35

Just ran a game in CB and almost my _ENTIRE_ team was spawn camped waiting for jets/helis... The other team took all the objectives without any problem. Sheesh.

Weird graphical glitches all over the map too. Loving it though.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Anyone know why I keep crashing to desktop after 10 minutes of playing? I have Drivers 11.10.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


tbh, i love this non-ingame sever list!!!


It's ok really. They got some kinks to work out. It's like the facebook layout combined with battle stats. And shall therefore be referred to as battlebook







. I still like Ingame server browsers.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Honestly i have a hard time believing this is the best they got? I think they over promoted the beta. I think the game is complete and wicked, and no testing is needed ( less than a month to release) . They just threw this piece of under developed crap at us because they promised us a beta .

I still like the game, just way to many bugs and server lag and connection issues. I am also disappointed in the vehicle unlocks like bfbc2. I think you should have machine guns and missiles from the start( like bf2)

Ok now that i got all the negative stuff out of the way , i still cant wait and think its going to be a great game! I hope


----------



## crashdummy35

Did they just change the pass for CB maps..? Keep getting wrong pass notices..?


----------



## G3RG

I'm loving the game so far but does anybody else think it'd be more fun if some of the weapons weren't so powerful....?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


does anyone else randomly get a big white flash on their screen? No i'm not talking about the flash lights or lasers players can use im talking about a white screen flicker..

thanks

im not really liking the performance of the gtx 560 ti on stock speeds at high settings, but i don't know how high of a overclock is safe


I get this usually at game start, The lighting and graphics are very glitchy some servers are worse than others.


----------



## Dorianime

I can't get the game to Launch! what is up with this??


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


does anyone else randomly get a big white flash on their screen? No i'm not talking about the flash lights or lasers players can use im talking about a white screen flicker..

thanks

im not really liking the performance of the gtx 560 ti on stock speeds at high settings, but i don't know how high of a overclock is safe


i definitely have this too


----------



## [email protected]

Don't worry you're not the only one, i get it too. I'm sure DICE knows about this. After all it is a beta. The final version would be amazing i can promise you that.

So far it's been fun. I'm glad i'm saving up for a gtx 570 or 580.


----------



## Lune

Just made a video about guided missiles, sorry that it looks laggy idk why it looks laggy I was playing with 60 fps while recording with 0 lag LOL gotta buy SSD for Fraps because recording on same HDD is fail

  
 You Tube


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dorianime*


I can't get the game to Launch! what is up with this??










Welcome to the club.


----------



## Blackops_2

Still miss bombs


----------



## Serious Dude

anybody knows the password???


----------



## [email protected]

Yes it's "getoutmore"


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Still miss bombs










bF2 style 2man bombers, and choppers with tv guided missiles would have been nice. Although i do like the hellfire missiles in the bfbc2 choppers. If you can get someone to plants flares for you,there wicked. I would still like to see it go back to the bf2 style choppers ,were the gunner had more weapons/fire power than the pilot!


----------



## KingFrizzy

Hello,

I am at college and I am desperately trying to download the BF3 beta, when I open Origin it will not let me connect to the store, it just says this page is either under matinience or under high traffic. The schools internet is a bit flakey and sometimes comes in it out and but I can go to the EA page and look at the BF3 beta page but when I click download for PC nothing happens,

I am desperately trying to install this game and I am beginning to worry my apartment buildings internet isn't gonna work.

Any ideas?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


bF2 style 2man bombers, and choppers with tv guided missiles would have been nice. Although i do like the hellfire missiles in the bfbc2 choppers. If you can get someone to plants flares for you,there wicked. I would still like to see it go back to the bf2 style choppers ,were the gunner had more weapons/fire power than the pilot!


The pilot has more firepower than the gunner? Thats backwards. There are definitely a lot that could be re-thought and revised. And which can be. The great thing they have showed with the beta is the core mechanic is back IMO.


----------



## Erick Silver

I have found the 285.27 drivers to be good and they won't downclock to the 2D clocks when folding.


----------



## theturbofd

omg I was running and mowing down ppl with the m16 in the little hallway in metro and someone shot a rocket which blew the wall open right next to me. It felt so epic with a headset on hahaha


----------



## Dopamin3

Manually download it outside of Origin: http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...-bf3-beta.html


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Update from the Team #5

By: zh1nt0 Posted: 3 minutes ago 6 Comments
Time for today's first Battlelog update starting in around 30 minutes. Downtime is expected to be up to 30 minutes.

Fixes include:

•Improved cancel state in Game Manager when joining servers with Quick Match

•Server Browser filter is now open by default, and Battlelog saves the state of the filter for the user

•Made sure we don't send -1 ping sites to Blaze, this to ensure that people don't get ping errors when trying to matchmake

•Added an error message for users with passwords containing non-alphanumeric characters to the Gate page - these users can't play due to a URL bug that's being fixed in Blaze, so we ask them to change password before logging in

•Improved default listing of servers in Server Browser to render servers with even more slots available 
Will post in this thread once the update is complete.


update


----------



## KingFrizzy

My college internet blocks torrents


----------



## AMDrocks

I keep moving backwards and i am not pressing any keys, And i can't jump either, Someone help??

EDIT : Ok, i can jump again, I just reset settings, But i m still moving backwards.
2nd EDIT: Fixed. The joystick was making me move backwards.


----------



## Willanhanyard

So who has played on Caspian Border?


----------



## Lune

me lol


----------



## bucdan

Caspian border feels like Battlefield!!! Operation Metro, just not feeling it.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Well, I have this game pre-ordered on both, the 360 and PC.

I just got done playing the 360 version, I think MW3 will be better for console than BF3.

But BF3 on the PC is good, so far. Plus, it's just beta.

On the console, the movement is too crappy, it isn't fluid, like CoD.

Oh, and the graphics blow on the 360 version.

All this talk about lighting on the console - LOL.


----------



## allpointsbulletin

. i keep getting the you have lost connection to the server mid game. just now i went on a 60-10 with a 7800 score and right before the game ended, it closed abruptly. ARG


----------



## chia233

So apparently i share the same problem with a ton of other users.That's just great...


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, I'm running (Beta Ultra) at *2560 x 1440* on HD 6970 Crossfire average 40FPS.

*The User Interface)* is off the chart for some reason anything higher than 1080p. I know this is beta only but I wonder if any of you had a solution for temporary fix?


----------



## JMCB

They are updating right now.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Have you tried the Caspian 64 player map yet? I'm running 6970 Trifire and My fps went from 95avg/150max on Metro to 70avg/100max/55min

With dual 6970s Caspian dropped my frames down into the 40s at times, @ 1080p HBAO 8xMSAA. You should really try Caspian out at that res... probably will have to lower a few settings =\\


----------



## enri95

When are they gonna update the game? It needs an update so bad, Battle log is fine for me


----------



## zamdam

Does anyone get this when they try to load the game manager?>

The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## InfamousLegend

I hope they fix the "Can't ping the closest servers, please try again" glitch.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm getting the same issue. What keyboard do you have? I have a logitech G110


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*


. i keep getting the you have lost connection to the server mid game. just now i went on a 60-10 with a 7800 score and right before the game ended, it closed abruptly. ARG


Happens all the time to me too. I can't tell you how many times I've unlocked the same vehicle perks 10 times.


----------



## ULAWE

How'd you change graphic settings?


----------



## darksandz93

It happened to me too, turned out to be the server or something because it happened to everyone.

Edit: Forgive me, I didn't read correctly. My problem was everytime i tried to move forward i would get sent back to my original position and my gun would shoot forever. Did you try unplugging the keyboard?


----------



## being that guy

I am going to call it. Operation Metro is the worst Battlefield map of all time. It's not Battlefield. It's a camp fest, especially in the tunnels. It is nothing like I would expect from Battlefield. It's an outright abomination.

Luckily I have played Caspian, which saves the whole experience.

Whatever genius decided this should be the beta map, and then on top of that allow an open beta should be fired. People are using this as a measuring stick for Battlefield, and it is nothing like Battlefield.


----------



## GfhTattoo

got a xbow controller pulged in that mite be doing it.


----------



## djriful

Yeah definite I might, I've tested Ultra on 1080p is runs silky smooth. Not that bad if I OC it more.


----------



## ULAWE

I was just playing some good old rush when I timed out from the server. I refreshed the page and I get Battlelog / update in progress. Do you all get the same thing to?


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ULAWE*


How'd you change graphic settings?


The little arrow beside the text?

< Auto >

Click those little arrows?


----------



## teckno-uzi

yes last night it was the driver booting me off once i went full screen today it was just a "connection lost" message. just like other folks just as its about to end BOOT!


----------



## Kirby1

pretty sure its just lag.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


I am going to call it. Operation Metro is the worst Battlefield map of all time. It's not Battlefield. It's a camp fest, especially in the tunnels. It is nothing like I would expect from Battlefield. It's an outright abomination.

Luckily I have played Caspian, which saves the whole experience.

Whatever genius decided this should be the beta map, and then on top of that allow an open beta should be fired. People are using this as a measuring stick for Battlefield, and it is nothing like Battlefield.


You've no idea how many of my friends disliked Battlefield because of Metro.. thank god we got the password for Caspian... managed to get them in and boom, no pre-order canceled anymore







Metro is really bad for a BETA


----------



## Dopamin3

I tried to login to Battlelog and got "Battlelog will open soon, please try again in a while" so it's not just you.


----------



## djriful

Yeah I don't like Operation Metro, it feels so linear... because you're stuck in a narrow path to flags... it really isn't a open map and it's small.


----------



## teckno-uzi

its like: why is there more snipers on the US side when they're supposed to be rushing? lol


----------



## InfamousLegend

Metro shows none of the characteristics that made battlefield great, such as sprawling maps, ungodly numbers of vehicles, and open terrain warfare.


----------



## Reshkar

You Tube  



 
EDIT: I suck however >.>

Me playing rush on Metro(and I have to agree, it's a pretty bad map), I haven't had the opportunity to play on Caspian Border yet.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Yeah I don't like Operation Metro, it feels so linear... because you're stuck in a narrow path to flags... it really isn't a open map and it's small.


Feels like COD.


----------



## The Mad Mule

And the plot thickens...


----------



## Ghost23

So, any idea what the update [supposed?] is?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Its not lag. It might be the 360 controller problem though, I have one plugged in. I'll give it a try.


----------



## shineon2011

Ya there is ALOT of bugs in this game.


----------



## mylilpony

is the game down?


----------



## InfamousLegend

I want to know what these updates are about...


----------



## teckno-uzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15123021*
> is the game down?


yes. updating. it happened last night around this time as well


----------



## ImmortalKenny

They do maintenance/updates/patches every night.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

You guys are right. Metro hardly has any parts where it displays destruction and how destruction changes up the gameplay. And the graphics dont look terribly amazing as compared to the amps on BC2, the lines on stuff seem a bit pixelated even with high AA. I know its a beta, but its less than a month to release. Hopefully, they can polish stuff up and release another map that better defines the Battlefield experience for the beta. Like Caspian Border. Right now, with the Operation Metro map, it just seems like a better looking, more polished Call of Duty game.


----------



## psi_guy

just got booted from my game, i can't get back in right now to any server. i guess more updates. any idea how long these take?

edit: i can get back in now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny;15123035*
> They do maintenance/updates/patches every night.


Your lizard avatar drives me crazy...


----------



## Shaded War

Hopefully they fix the geometry glitch in the first stage. I hate all these cheaters I see in there. Also, I was kicked from game and now I cant connect to one...Update time.


----------



## djriful

I hope they can fix the hitbox... I wasn't even aiming at the body parts.... it get shot at.


----------



## waylo88

So sick of wrecking with the shotty, unlocking all kinds of stuff for it, only for the game to crash or the server to time out. It's happened to my friend and I constantly tonight.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


So sick of wrecking with the shotty, unlocking all kinds of stuff for it, only for the game to crash or the server to time out. It's happened to my friend and I constantly tonight.


I just played a 40 minute game 5v9 because for some reason more people couldn't join, got tons of medals, leveled up twice, etc, and of course it crashed right before it ended.


----------



## Cha0s89

Yep, I was kicked also. The site is back up for me now though, and for the quick match map it says Caspian Border. It still won't let me join games though.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


So sick of wrecking with the shotty, unlocking all kinds of stuff for it, only for the game to crash or the server to time out. It's happened to my friend and I constantly tonight.


I don't know if I have been getting lucky, but recently I have been kicked after I got all my points. For some reason it takes a little bit to show up, but they do. Earlier today I was getting kicked right at the end of the game and getting nothing.


----------



## teckno-uzi

i noticed it was occurring just before either an mcom was destroyed or when the round ended, period


----------



## squad

yes the crashing and server time out is pain in the butt. want to lvl up but it's impossible lol.


----------



## Ghost23

Keep getting "your game session has expired" /shakefist


----------



## cyber_monkey91

So is the game up or down?


----------



## ripelivejam

longtime lurker 1st time poster etc.

think metro would be cooler if you could lay waste to the surrounding buildings and it opens up to a typically sized BF map. even so it feels larger than anything in COD.

also been having fun w/ the beta and am pretty optimistic a good percentage of the bugs will be ironed out. gotta love the previous 1500 pages of entitled elitist spew (i keed i keed...)


----------



## zamdam

Man.. I love this message

ERROR!
Your game session has expired, please log out and then log in again


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys could you please watch your language? I know people have every reason to be frustrated but please don't vent out your frustration through profanity.


----------



## being that guy

On the flip side to my criticism of OM, Caspian Border is a fantastic map. That has classic Battlefield map written all over it.


----------



## ULAWE

Use this password to play on Caspian border maps

shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## chia233

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Guys could you please watch your language? I know people have every reason to be frustrated but please don't vent out your frustration through profanity.


Pretty frustrating to spend 6 hours solving something that shouldn't be in the beta in the first place , especially for such a glaring flaw experienced by lots of people..


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Your lizard avatar drives me crazy...


Haah, I think it's groovy.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ULAWE*


Use this password to play on Caspian border maps

shoppingcartsareagoodride


Thanks!


----------



## Addict1973

Well I've never played any Battlefield game online. Then again i've only played one game online. Anyone ever play Warrock!!!!







I gotta say though that i am so excited to be playing this. Came home from work today.....dl'ed Origin..... started dl of the beta....got in the shower ....and when i got out i loaded up the game without incident. Been playing for a couple of hours now and have crashed twice. Also got caught in a glitch for awhile. Pretty minor stuff i figure for the first day of open beta. I see myself playing alot of this over the winter!!!! With my 6970 and the preview drivers i'm getting about 50 to 80 fps on high setting. WONDERFUL!


----------



## smaudioz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addict1973*


started dl of the beta....got in the shower ....and when i got out i loaded up the game without incident.


This is what I did, I think the trick to getting it to work fine is clearly going for a shower while it downloads.


----------



## UNOE

My Ram usage shot up to 5GB being used. CPU averages about 77% usage. FPS is about 90-110. The GPU Usage is 99% both cards. And this is the one that I was surprised about is VRAM usage maxes my 570's, both cards using about 1235mb-1255mb of VRAM at 1920x1080. I think its maxing them out I think it would use more if it had the extra VRAM.


----------



## Tatakai All

Finally getting it DL'd atm and I'm wondering if all that password for Caspian Boarder is real or just for snits and giggles.


----------



## Lune

It's real and is the current password


----------



## ImmortalKenny

If only all of the Caspian servers weren't full 24/7.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


My Ram usage shot up to 5GB being used. CPU averages about 77% usage. FPS is about 90-110. The GPU Usage is 99% both cards. And this is the one that I was surprised about is VRAM usage maxes my 570's, both cards using about 1235mb-1255mb of VRAM at 1920x1080. I think its maxing them out I think it would use more if it had the extra VRAM.


That's the only thing i worry about VRAM


----------



## MURDoctrine

if only the patch they just applied didn't break all us servers.....the ground glitch got multiplied by like 1000000000.


----------



## 8564dan

The guy playing this live stream is already at rank 32!


----------



## Ghost23

Did a driver sweep, reinstall, everything is working wonderfully, next-to-never dips down below 60 FPS with all ultra / 2x AA


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Pretty frustrating to spend 6 hours solving something that shouldn't be in the beta in the first place , especially for such a glaring flaw experienced by lots of people..


I don't think EA ever anticipated these many playing beta my guess is.


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Metro is really bad for a BETA


QFT, this map just is not very good, and the fact that I've played 40 rounds on it, it gets old. I know it's supposed to have vehicles. All this has convinced me is that I will never play on an 'infantry only' server, the game needs vehicles to be battlefield.


----------



## Jodiuh

So far I'm very impressed. The game runs smooth as silk. Also, the birds chirping sounds great!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So far I'm very impressed. The game runs smooth as silk. Also, the birds chirping sounds great!











Am i missing a joke here? :s


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Am i missing a joke here? :s


Apparently.


----------



## GreddyGo

Dont you like birds?


----------



## SafeKlok

Everybody Knows That The Bird Is The Word!


----------



## GreddyGo

I good iphone app for battlelog would be good, wonder if their making on. 
I can see it being a large social network.


----------



## theturbofd

finally got it!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Am I the only one who hasn't even touched the recon class


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Am I the only one who hasn't even touched the recon class










Nope, haven't touched it either.

Well, other than the recons who sit on the same spot the whole match - free dogtags ftw


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Am I the only one who hasn't even touched the recon class










Nope, I haven't touched them either and don't intend to for some time.

Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.

Now I know a lot of sniper players are gonna come on here and complain, but let's face it, you are all cowards.

If you have a problem with that, you can find me ingame


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Nope, I haven't touched them either and don't intend to for some time.

Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not manly.


+1 Sniper is a great kit for your girlfriend , if she is to scared to to charge in to battle> lol


----------



## weebeast

Oke so how do you quit the game? esc button doesn't work lol and i can't find any menu to change settings.


----------



## sockpirate

How do you get into a Caspian border map?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Oke so how do you quit the game? esc button doesn't work lol and i can't find any menu to change settings.


Hitting alt+enter will put it back into windowed mode and allow you to x out. Or alt+f4 always works.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Am I the only one who hasn't even touched the recon class










I used it too much:


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Nope, I haven't touched them either and don't intend to for some time.

Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.

Now I know a lot of sniper players are gonna come on here and complain, but let's face it, you are all cowards.

If you have a problem with that, you can find me ingame











Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


+1 Sniper is a great kit for your girlfriend , if she is to scared to to charge in to battle> lol










hilarious and true

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Oke so how do you quit the game? esc button doesn't work lol and i can't find any menu to change settings.


If you deploy, you can hit escape and quit. Can't do it without deploying first.


----------



## theturbofd

See me in game you won't touch either A or B :]


----------



## weebeast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Hitting alt+enter will put it back into windowed mode and allow you to x out. Or alt+f4 always works.


Ah oke so the beta hasn't got a ingame menu then. Thanks for the info


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.


I definitely don't do that:








The rest of my kills were pistol since I'm always medium to close range. Must be from all the quickscoping i did in CoD.


----------



## kooldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.

Now I know a lot of sniper players are gonna come on here and complain, but let's face it, you are all cowards.


are you kidding? i played recon for the first time. svd without a scope = rape


----------



## SafeKlok

Haha oh dear, the snipers are rolling in, in force.


----------



## dazedfive

I run the recon kit but I don't snipe. Those spawn becons help alot


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weebeast*


Ah oke so the beta hasn't got a ingame menu then. Thanks for the info


It does! You have to spawn first the n find a hidden corner, hit esc and you can modify graphics and keybindings, I didn't realize either as usually you'd do this kinda thing when waiting to spawn,

Any way I'm still getting 50-60% gpu usage and about 80-90% CPU? Anyone know how I can max the gpu usage? I'm using the p55 and an i5-750 at stock and 4ghz neither make any difference to fps or gpu usage...

My asrock arrived yesterday along with my new i5 2500k so maybe that will help?


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


are you kidding? i played recon for the first time. svd without a scope = rape


I agree
I only play recon

SNiper+holographic or 4x scope = rape

I always move around 
One round ended 27/3

Sometimes I am good sometimes really bad


----------



## sockpirate

crappy assault are way more annoying than snipers, especially since they are kinda the new medics.

I can top any sniper score without killing a single person from just healing boxes and reviving people.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


crappy assault are way more annoying than snipers, especially since they are kinda the new medics.

I can top any sniper score without killing a single person from just healing boxes and reviving people.


That's probably because you're working as a team player, instead of sitting in one spot the whole match, buffing k/d.


----------



## Captain Bucket

Sniping != Camping, people, get a clue ffs.

My favourite playstyle from BC2 was assault recon.

In BF3 it's still my favourite playstyle despite being heavily nerfed - smaller scope image circle, slower scope change transition, horribly slow transition to and from prone(it's so bad that I simply avoid using prone at all), nerfed damage, etc.

You really have to be some sort of masochist to enjoy recon as things stand in BF3.


----------



## Drobomb

After playing all night, I can say that BF3 and battlelog is broken. I'll wait it out and buy it when they fix it up. It was awesome when it worked. The game will be awesome when they finish it.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captain Bucket*


Sniping != Camping, people, get a clue ffs.

My favourite playstyle from BC2 was assault recon.

In BF3 it's still my favourite playstyle despite being heavily nerfed - smaller scope image circle, slower scope change transition, horribly slow transition to and from prone(it's so bad that I simply avoid using prone at all), nerfed damage, etc.

You really have to be some sort of masochist to enjoy recon as things stand in BF3.


I still think sniper is too OP, it should be nerfed down some, something like making the default weapon this :


----------



## Ishinomori

Is there even a KDR in battlelog, or just score per minute?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Is there even a KDR in battlelog, or just score per minute?


There's both in battlelog, tho spm is where it's at.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


are you kidding? i played recon for the first time. svd without a scope = rape


Yes I am kidding.

Snipers don't bother me at all, I just don't like playing as them, not my style.

Evidently, snipers are easily upset, or sensitive when their masculinity is challenged


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Evidently, snipers are easily upset, or sensitive when their masculinity is challenged










Hilarity ensues


----------



## Chrit

I just checked out this game now, I'm sold! I haven't been playing a FPS since Quake Live came out. Looking forward to playing this over summer and hope my GPU won't die too much playing in full HD...


----------



## Alatar

what's the caspian password now?

This thread is too big to read so I though I'd ask.


----------



## Lune

Password = *shoppingcartsareagoodride*

I can't stop laughing at this.. best part of BF3

  
 You Tube


----------



## Toology

Love the game but they need to add the ability to set options ( video settings / mouse ) when your dead / not deployed. I hate having to be a sitting target to adjust settings or what not.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Nope, I haven't touched them either and don't intend to for some time.

Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.

Now I know a lot of sniper players are gonna come on here and complain, but let's face it, you are all cowards.

If you have a problem with that, you can find me ingame










I'm sorry, but when the subject of masculinity is raised, I'm instantly drawn to your DP!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Password = *shoppingcartsareagoodride*

I can't stop laughing at this.. best part of BF3

*snip*


My God, it's like something from 'The Thing'.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


I'm sorry, but when the subject of masculinity is raised, I'm instantly drawn to your DP!











I DON'T KNOW WHAT DP MEANS!!?!

Well, I know one definition, but it's digusting/sexy and I don't think it applies here.


----------



## ULAWE

shoppingcartsareagoodride

pass to caspian border maps. It'll change soon so hurry and play!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I DON'T KNOW WHAT DP MEANS!!?!

Well, I know one definition, but it's digusting/sexy and I don't think it applies here.


Same XD


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I DON'T KNOW WHAT DP MEANS!!?!

Well, I know one definition, but it's digusting/sexy and I don't think it applies here.


Display picture!


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I DON'T KNOW WHAT DP MEANS!!?!

Well, I know one definition, but it's digusting/sexy and I don't think it applies here.


Whatever it means, he's drawn to yours.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Display picture!

**


The part I bolded is actually a very good graphical representation of the 'other' meaning...

Well done


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


The part I bolded is actually a very good graphical representation of the 'other' meaning...

Well done










Ah Jaysus, did you have to go there?! +rep

And Ishinmori: "My DP brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like 'OH JESUS GOD, MY EYES!!!"


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


And Ishinmori: "My DP brings all the boys to the yard, and they're like 'OH JESUS GOD, MY EYES!!!"










lmao


----------



## selfsurf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Password = *shoppingcartsareagoodride*

I can't stop laughing at this.. best part of BF3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MduOGQpfNLQ&hd=1


ahh lol ran into that yesterday, I didn't know what to shoot so I shot the part that was way ahead of everything else thinking i'd get a headshot. I didn't get a headshot.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I can't stop laughing at this.. best part of BF3


Hahah!! I love how the long neck just casually walks through the circa 1942 sandbags.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


Display picture!


And if you'd said avatar, none of this hilarity would have ensued.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Whatever it means, he's drawn to yours.


Hhahah!

So does anyone have a problem with the game alt tabbing them out within 5 minutes with the inability to alt tab back in?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So does anyone have a problem with the game alt tabbing them out within 5 minutes with the inability to alt tab back in?


That's new, haven't heard that one before!


----------



## XiZeL

ok so ive browsed around but cant find info about some things.
what is it with squads? is it broken or is this final version?
last night playing with 2 friends was impossible to join in the same squad, there is no option to chosse squad, just leave and join and all it does is leave one squad and join the exact same squad.
also in the battlenet thing what is the point of making a party? so ok it helps you and your friends join the same server but doesnt even put us in the same team or even squad

for me the point of this game is squads and team play and that has failed for me.


----------



## madroller

Im sick of these crashes to desktop after match reports.


----------



## Hawk777th

Likewise I am done playing until they fix them. I have unlocked the same gun 7 times now.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Nope, I haven't touched them either and don't intend to for some time.

Sitting miles away from the action picking people off in relative safety is not masculine.

Now I know a lot of sniper players are gonna come on here and complain, but let's face it, you are all cowards.

If you have a problem with that, you can find me ingame




















I have a grand total of : zero kill on recon. Bush wookiees who think they're good make me laugh.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*











I have a grand total of : zero kill on recon. Bush wookiees who think they're good make me laugh.


I have already explained that I was jesting









Seriously, I can just about find my way around a map. Or when you say bush wookies, do you mean snipers?

I confuse easily, and if the stick has a wrong end, I'll grab it.


----------



## XiZeL

ok so ive browsed around but cant find info about some things.

what is it with squads? is it broken or is this final version?

last night playing with 2 friends was impossible to join in the same squad, there is no option to chosse squad, just leave and join and all it does is leave one squad and join the exact same squad.

also in the battlenet thing what is the point of making a party? so ok it helps you and your friends join the same server but doesnt even put us in the same team or even squad

for me the point of this game is squads and team play and that has failed for me.

or we just didn't figure it out.

another thing, this game looks more like an enhanced version of BFBC2 and not a continuation to bf2


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

To confirm the server side changes made this morning:

DevBlog

Quote:



We have distributed a server side update with the following changes:

- Terrain destruction disabled, because it causes problems with people crawling around under the map. We have a proper fix for this in the retail game, but chose to simply disable it for the OB

- Preround is fully activated: 8 players required to transition from preround to in-game; when 8 players are reached, the start-timer is set to 10 seconds

- Fixes for the most common game server crashes reported over the past 48 hours

- Fixes for end-of-round progress reporting to Battlelog (so players will see their progress more detailed on Battlelog)

The Server Providers have been instructed to deploy before Fri Sep 30th, 0800 UTC (when it impacts players the least).


----------



## black06g85

I enjoyed the game so far, never crashed me out, did have a few server connection failed, but that was it.
Goddamn snipers lol.


----------



## enri95

is it possible to create new soldier in the beta? how?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's new, haven't heard that one before!


hit alt + enter so it goes fullscreen with no window borders you should be fine.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Mate, this thread will be closed. Use the official BF3 thread and if you don't get an answer it's because people don't know.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


is it possible to create new soldier in the beta? how?


Nope. One soldier per player.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I have already explained that I was jesting









Seriously, I can just about find my way around a map. Or when you say bush wookies, do you mean snipers?

I confuse easily, and if the stick has a wrong end, I'll grab it.


Just agreeing with you about how noobish recons(bush wookiees) are. Although they don't have a ghillie suit anymore so I can't really call them bush wookiees.


----------



## tomsteel1

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...rvers-now.html

CASPIAN BORDER SERVER'S ARE NOW OFFLINE
Source http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...1894086251181/


----------



## Andr3az

All caspian servers dissapeared o.o

lol thanks tomsteel, posted at the same time.

Darn, wanted to try it


----------



## Addictedtokaos

*Caspian!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lune

yeah gg







Diablo 3 time


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Meh, I still have fun on metro.


----------



## Hawk777th

Done playing the beta then. I am not going to play the crap Rush Metro garbage.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Done playing the beta then. I am not going to play the crap Rush Metro garbage.










Same.


----------



## SafeKlok

Metro is a lot of fun, I dunno why there's so many tears about it. Sure Caspian ftw, but that doesn't mean Metro is aweful.


----------



## BrutusMaximus

What is up with the way over powered sniper rifles they really need to nerf them


----------



## 12Cores

Does anyone know if the retail version will look anything like the Faultline trailer? The beta looks like a NES game compared to the trailers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Oh well, I got enough of Metro Rush in the Alpha to know I didn't like it. Moreso now, so I think I'll give up on the beta too. It's not too long until release, and having played CB, my fears have been put to rest.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Metro is a lot of fun, I dunno why there's so many tears about it. Sure Caspian ftw, but that doesn't mean Metro is aweful.


It's going to end up being the Port Valdez of BF3. Everybody will shudder when they see it's the next map loading.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Caspian Border gone = Ghey.

Couldn't be bothered playing Metro tbh

I'll load up Black Ops if that's the sort of gameplay I want.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


Does anyone know if the retail version will look anything like the Faultline trailer? The beta looks like a NES game compared to the trailers.

Thanks in advance!


There'll be added graphical bells and whistles in the release version, but I wouldn't expect it to look radically different to how it is now.


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


There'll be added graphical bells and whistles in the release version, but I wouldn't expect it to look radically different to how it is now.


Thanks


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


My sig rig just gets by with 30-35fps at all times with 99% gpu usage. But sometimes it drops to 50% gpu usage and i only get 20-25, and i have no idea how to fix it


Your processor is holding you back ALOT.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrutusMaximus*


What is up with the way over powered sniper rifles they really need to nerf them


Dont be ridiculous...I posted this like 50 pages back, sniper rifles are so underpowered its untrue. Needing 4 bullets in chest to get a kill is stupid, just one would like getting hit with a sledgehammer.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Dont be ridiculous...I posted this like 50 pages back, sniper rifles are so underpowered its untrue. Needing 4 bullets in chest to get a kill is stupid, just one would like getting hit with a sledgehammer.


In response to both, there is a known bug where bullet damage fluctuates. I wouldn't worry about sniper rifles being overpowered or underpowered until DICE confirm this is fixed.


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I can't stop laughing at this.. best part of BF3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MduOGQpfNLQ&hd=1












so i wasnt going crazy when i saw a guy on operation metro doing this


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *12Cores*


Does anyone know if the retail version will look anything like the Faultline trailer? The beta looks like a NES game compared to the trailers.

Thanks in advance!


And that's because you havn't played anywhere near ultra settings. Not with that sig rig anyways. And it is common knowledge that the visuals will be improved for the finished product. Don't expect much more though. Even metro is amazing visually. Better than BC2 for sure. I didn't even get a chance to see Caspian.









I don't see DICE being able to fix all of these issues before launch. Expect a large patch at launch or shortly thereafter.


----------



## ricklen

I'm unable to join a server, anybody knows why? (Cant find it quick in this thread)


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UNOE*


My Ram usage shot up to 5GB being used. CPU averages about 77% usage. FPS is about 90-110. The GPU Usage is 99% both cards. *And this is the one that I was surprised about is VRAM usage maxes my 570's, both cards using about 1235mb-1255mb of VRAM at 1920x1080. I think its maxing them out I think it would use more if it had the extra VRAM*.


The true reason why i will get 6970 instead of 570.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


And that's because you havn't played anywhere near ultra settings. Not with that sig rig anyways. And it is common knowledge that the visuals will be improved for the finished product. Don't expect much more though. Even metro is amazing visually. Better than BC2 for sure. I didn't even get a chance to see Caspian.









I don't see DICE being able to fix all of these issues before launch. Expect a large patch at launch or shortly thereafter.


I think DICE should push this game back until October 2015, then that will give them enough time to patch and fix all the bugs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


In response to both, there is a known bug where bullet damage fluctuates. I wouldn't worry about sniper rifles being overpowered or underpowered until DICE confirm this is fixed.


Im not worried, but when your trying to use this weapon [A sniper rifle] and its about as useful as a pair of Glow in the dark sunglasses, its very irritating.


----------



## madroller

I get nearly 100 FPS inside and 55+ FPS outside.
Nice performance from GTX465 yeeeeaah.


----------



## snow cakes

did they say anytyhing about not having caspian maps today? i havn't seen any yet


----------



## Lune

Got a petition going : / Let's make them give us back the maps

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...1518953111277/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


did they say anytyhing about not having caspian maps today? i havn't seen any yet


They removed them : / Trying to make them to give it back haha


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*   And that's because you havn't played anywhere near ultra settings. Not with that sig rig anyways. And it is common knowledge that the visuals will be improved for the finished product. Don't expect much more though. Even metro is amazing visually. Better than BC2 for sure. I didn't even get a chance to see Caspian.









I don't see DICE being able to fix all of these issues before launch. Expect a large patch at launch or shortly thereafter.  
If you haven't had the fortune of getting in a game, take a look at TotalBiscuit's run through Caspian Border in 1080p, I wish they would just change all the Metro servers to Caspian Border now and remove password which I have a feeling most BF3 fans would like happen.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I think DICE should push this game back until October 2015, then that will give them enough time to patch and fix all the bugs.


Your sarcastic responses grow tiring. That level of wit really is for the simple minded. There are still plenty of bugs to complain about in BC2, but I don't really feel they hinder the fun factor and playability of it. That being said, I didn't play the beta for that game and things were pretty solid from day one. There are just so many bugs in this beta that do hinder playability that it's unlikely they will have time to address all of the major ones.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


did they say anytyhing about not having caspian maps today? i havn't seen any yet


Yes, I already posted the news item.

Caspian is gone. Don't know if they'll bring it back.


----------



## Nano2

I have decided to stop playing for the moment as I don't want to grow tired of Operation Metro before its even released. I thoroughly enjoyed the gameplay. It's like a more focused version of BC2.

It runs reasonably well on my laptop which only has a core 2 duo. I still get good graphics and a decent framerate.

The design of the pistol looks silly, it should be bigger like BC2. And the hands look like a cartoon. It is often difficult to tell your teammates apart from the enemy. This leads to a lot of unnecessary TK's.

Other than that this has made me pre-order from Amazon. The game is great, I just hope they don't ruin it by trying to charge us for a lot of DLC's. Give us free maps, don't take the COD route.


----------



## sotorious

couple concerns, one does anyone stutter when engaging into battle? or feels like they are walking into a new part of the level?

Also it being played in a browser is a bit weird, anyway to full screen it?
and i am guessing it really is not coming to steam?


----------



## ThorsMalice

God I wish I would fraps my games cause it's sad how many bad people there are lol. Getting anywhere from 40-50kills a game while arming all the objectives at the same time. It's sad when an entire team rushes a single guy arming a charge and get rolled like they standing still.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


couple concerns, one does anyone stutter when engaging into battle? or feels like they are walking into a new part of the level?

Also it being played in a browser is a bit weird, anyway to full screen it?
and i am guessing it really is not coming to steam?


It doesn't play in a browser window.

Press ALT + Enter for fullscreen - the game tells you this!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


hit alt + enter so it goes fullscreen with no window borders you should be fine.


That's not the problem. I can play full screen just fine. But within 2 to 5 minutes the game freezes and I'm at the desktop. The bf3.executive windows in my taskbar and if I click on it my cursor disappears. Same thing happened a if I click the mini "join game" window.

Maybe its IE. I havent tried chrome or Firefox yet cause their both such ram pigs and I've only got 4.


----------



## Lune

lol just received a new email from EA saying my email has been changed from [email protected] to [email protected]

What the... ? I mean I thought it was some hacker, but I was able to log in with @hotmail.br same password

the hell?


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


It doesn't play in a browser window.

Press ALT + Enter for fullscreen - the game tells you this!


lol sorry got like 20 mins with the game. do you experience any of the stuttering i was talking about?


----------



## XiZeL

so i opened a topic with the following questions but someone moved my topic to this usless topic where no one will ever see my questions and answer them so ill just keep posting this unitl someone notices this

Quote:



k so ive browsed around but cant find info about some things.

what is it with squads? is it broken or is this final version?

last night playing with 2 friends was impossible to join in the same squad, there is no option to chosse squad, just leave and join and all it does is leave one squad and join the exact same squad.

also in the battlenet thing what is the point of making a party? so ok it helps you and your friends join the same server but doesnt even put us in the same team or even squad

for me the point of this game is squads and team play and that has failed for me.

or we just didn't figure it out.

another thing, this game looks more like an enhanced version of BFBC2 and not a continuation to bf2


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Yes, I already posted the news item.

Caspian is gone. Don't know if they'll bring it back.


figured


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thorsmalice*


god i wish i would fraps my games cause it's sad how many bad people there are lol. Getting anywhere from 40-50kills a game while arming all the objectives at the same time. It's sad when an entire team rushes a single guy arming a charge and get rolled like they standing still.


I am so impressed and aroused. I would have your children but my genes are clearly inferior.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


lol just received a new email from EA saying my email has been changed from [email protected] to [email protected]*br*

What the... ? I mean I thought it was some hacker, but I was able to log in with @hotmail.br same password

the hell?










What the hell is .br ?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiZeL*


so i opened a topic with the following questions but someone moved my topic to this usless topic where no one will ever see my questions and answer them so ill just keep posting this unitl someone notices this


Squads appear to be somewhat broken. Known issue.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


What the hell is .br ?


.br is the top level domain for Brazil.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I am so impressed and aroused. I would have your children but my genes are clearly inferior.


Only if you put a paper bag over your avatars head, that thing brings me nightmares


----------



## snow cakes

its crazy how on metro, ive only got to the third com outside like once


----------



## psyside

Ok few questions,

I run the game last night on slow machine, Athlon 4200+ and 8800GT at my friend house.
I played Metro...

So few questions.

1. Is it possible the game lock down the settings for you if you dont have powerful enough hardwer? because even after i changed to ultra the settings was set at low, this could explain the bad graphics people are reporting, the game looks like it has locked GFX settings at in some situations.

2. How long does open beta last? and will we got a chance to play other maps, or only then Metro?

3. Can someone monitor Vram usage on ultra (after you restart the game) settings with 4XAA 16XAF, and report back

4. Can someone with 8GB ram monitor system ram usage and report back?

Thanks guys!


----------



## KrazyKapper

Two Questions;

1) how the heck do you change battlelog profile pic? I can change soldier, but not the pic... I even got tricked to joining that avatar website which still didn't let me change the pic.

2) how do you create and manage squads? I joined a server with a friend last night, we both got on the same team but I was put into a squad of 3, which meant we were now full. He was put into a squad by himself. So I click leave squad, which works, but my only option from that point is Find Squad, and no matter how many times I clicked it, I would be put into the same damn squad, with no way of joining my friend's.

Any help please? LOVE the game.. Love Metro (havent' even gotten into a CB map yet)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


The design of the pistol looks silly, it should be bigger like BC2. And the hands look like a cartoon.* It is often difficult to tell your teammates apart from the enemy.* This leads to a lot of unnecessary TK's.

Other than that this has made me pre-order from Amazon. The game is great, I just hope they don't ruin it by trying to charge us for a lot of DLC's. Give us free maps, don't take the COD route.


 I played a server with team identification off, completely. SO may TK's, even on my part. And of course people start getting upset. I fared pretty well by the end of the second game going on guessing alone. If I wasn't 90% or greater sure, I didn't engage. That being said, NOT EASY!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Only if you put a paper bag over your avatars head, that thing brings me nightmares










Bazinga! +rep


----------



## KrazyKapper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiZeL*


so i opened a topic with the following questions but someone moved my topic to this usless topic where no one will ever see my questions and answer them so ill just keep posting this unitl someone notices this


just noticed you posted at the same time I did... Hope someone has a solution! If not, I'll still live with it.. until Oct 25th that is.. when it better be fixed!


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


That's not the problem. I can play full screen just fine. But within 2 to 5 minutes the game freezes and I'm at the desktop. The bf3.executive windows in my taskbar and if I click on it my cursor disappears. Same thing happened a if I click the mini "join game" window.

Maybe its IE. I havent tried chrome or Firefox yet cause their both such ram pigs and I've only got 4.










Wait a sec... chrome and firefox are ram pigs but IE is not? You sure about that?


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


1. Is it possible the game lock down the settings for you if you dont have powerful enough hardwer? because even after i changed to ultra the settings was set at low, this could explain the bad graphics people are reporting, the game looks like it has locked GFX settings at in some situations.

2. How long does open beta last? and will we got a chance to play other maps, or only then Metro?

3. Can someone monitor Vram usage on ultra (after you restart the game) settings with 4XAA 16XAF, and report back

4. Can someone with 8GB ram monitor system ram usage and report back?

Thanks guys!


Open beta ends October 10th and the game uses around 1450Vram @ 1920X1080, not sure about your other 2 questions


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KrazyKapper*


Two Questions;


1) Use the online site they link Gravatar to upload a pic and link it to your Character.
2) squads are a little messed up atm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Wait a sec... chrome and firefox are ram pigs but IE is not? You sure about that?










Thanks for the caspian video. That dude is pretty annoying but it gave me a nice look at what to expect on the 25th.

Chrome has a major memory leak issue if many tabs are left open for along period of time. IE doesn't.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


1) Use the online site they link Gravatar to upload a pic and link it to your Character.
2) squads are a little messed up atm


I don't understand


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't understand










Go under your profile in battlelog -> Edit Profile -> Where it talks about Gravatar hit the link that says "visit Gravatar" then sign up using your Origin email, upload a picture to the site and select it as your main picture. Gravatar will automatically link that image you selected to your profile on Battlelog.


----------



## Yukss

I hate the fact that you cant join an specific squad, just random selection, is a pain to be in a same squad with your team mates... I have to be used to the game, so far i hate the game play..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


lol sorry got like 20 mins with the game. do you experience any of the stuttering i was talking about?


A bit, but it's not too bad tbh Sometimes its a little annoying, like its stopping to load a new section or something


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Ok few questions,

I run the game last night on slow machine, Athlon 4200+ and 8800GT at my friend house.
I played Metro...

So few questions.

1. Is it possible the game lock down the settings for you if you dont have powerful enough hardwer? because even after i changed to ultra the settings was set at low, this could explain the bad graphics people are reporting, the game looks like it has locked GFX settings at in some situations.

2. How long does open beta last? and will we got a chance to play other maps, or only then Metro?

3. Can someone monitor Vram usage on ultra (after you restart the game) settings with 4XAA 16XAF, and report back

4. Can someone with 8GB ram monitor system ram usage and report back?

Thanks guys!



1. When you change image quality settings in-game you will have to close the game out and re open for them to take place. If you dont do this, it will cause a memory leak and eventually crash the game or BSOD your computer.

2. Beta last until Oct 10

3. You can download MSI afterburner beta from their site and it has an option for vram monitoring while ingame via OSD.

4. I was looking at my system last night. I had a great number of applications open. MSI Afterburner, ventrilo, teamspeak, HW monitor, firefox, origin, steam, fraps, spyder3 pro calibration utility, and BF3. I capped out around 3.6GB of ram used including Windows 7 background processes as well.

I was running BF3 @ 1920x1080 until my new 30" Dell ultrasharp comes in! Sorry eyefinity you gots to go.

Hope this helps!


----------



## KrazyKapper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Go under your profile in battlelog -> Edit Profile -> Where it talks about Gravatar hit the link that says "visit Gravatar" then sign up using your Origin email, upload a picture to the site and select it as your main picture. Gravatar will automatically link that image you selected to your profile on Battlelog.


hmpf, odd I did that last night, and signed back into battlelog but didn't see no changes. Maybe it takes awhile to link the profile... I'll try again tonight, hate being at work for some odd reason this week









Thanks for the answers


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


I hate the fact that you cant join an specific squad, just random selection, is a pain to be in a same squad with your team mates... I have to be used to the game, so far i hate the game play..

*Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk*


 You want to know what I and many, many others hate?

Stop doing it.


----------



## psyside

Thansk for the answers, rep + to both


----------



## cvon2000

I really hope they will make it easier for friends to join teams and on the same team and squad in the final release.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cvon2000*


I really hope they will make it easier for friends to join teams and on the same team and squad in the final release.


Dude, they absolutely will. I'm surprised it isn't a functional feature currently, but you can bet your ass it will be in the release version.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Just saw on the site they're having a competition that whatever Platoon receives the most fans from now until Sunday 2 random people from the clan/fan list will be given a new AMD 6970 card, show your support and fan http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451864372705/ Overclock.net! Don't forget to join as well!


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamwzl*


1. When you change image quality settings in-game you will have to close the game out and re open for them to take place. If you dont do this, it will cause a memory leak and eventually crash the game or BSOD your computer.

2. Beta last until Oct 10

3. You can download MSI afterburner beta from their site and it has an option for vram monitoring while ingame via OSD.

4. I was looking at my system last night. I had a great number of applications open. MSI Afterburner, ventrilo, teamspeak, HW monitor, firefox, origin, steam, fraps, spyder3 pro calibration utility, and BF3. I capped out around 3.6GB of ram used including Windows 7 background processes as well.

I was running BF3 @ 1920x1080 until my new 30" Dell ultrasharp comes in! Sorry eyefinity you gots to go.

Hope this helps!


When running CrossfireX, does MSI Afterburner show the effective VRAM usage or VRAM1 + VRAM2 (twice effective VRAM)?

Also, good choice with the 30". I'm not sure any current system would be able to max out the game at triple 1080p. My unlocked and Crossfired HD6950's can barely exceed 30fps minimum framerate at 2560x1600, all ultra, low post-AA, 2xAA. The framerate really suffers in the outdoor part of the Metro map.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Man bummer I was was so stoked playing caspian. Must have played 6 hours or something in caspian. I wake up today and no caspian









I was doing so good at jets, I could usually stay in the same jet the whole conquest round and score first or second place. Also unlocked the heatseekers which dominate, only got to use them for a bit though. I guess all those hours in FSX are starting to pay off, in all my hours of playing i only found maybe two other pilots that were good at the jets. The rest are easy picking I could usually take the other jets/heli's down 5sec after they take off =D

I never played BF2 unfortunately







But this is amazing much better than BC2 I see what i have been missing. Don't know if i am going to survive until the 25th without Caspian Border


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Man bummer I was was so stocked playing caspian. Must have played 6 hours or something in caspian. I wake up today and no caspian









I was doing so good at jets, I could usually stay in the same jet the whole conquest round and score first or second place. Also unlocked the heatseekers which dominate, only got to use them for a bit though. I guess all those hours in FSX are starting to pay off, in all my hours of playing i only found maybe two other pilots that were good at the jets. The rest are easy picking I could usually take the other jets/heli's down 5sec after they take off =D

I never played BF2 unfortunately







But this is amazing much better than BC2 I see what i have been missing. Don't know if i am going to survive until the 25th without Caspian Border


Lucky u didnt play vs me muahahha







unlocked all 10 perks or w/e they are 1 day ago


----------



## Mawbster

Just been delivering battlefied 3 posters to a company in sheffield, so i bagged a free one


----------



## S3RK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


You want to know what I and many, many others hate?

Stop doing it.


You realise that is an automated message when someone is using an iPhone to browse and post on forums? Tapatalk is a plugin that speeds up almost every forum on the net for mobiles.


----------



## theSpacec0wboy

Anyone else got a problem where if you try to join any server it says "You were diconnected from the login server"? The split second the application opens and shows up on my taskbar i get this error message in the game manager, so I haven't even seen the bloody menu yet for god's sake, let alone played the game!


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lucky u didnt play vs me muahahha







unlocked all 10 perks or w/e they are 1 day ago










Haha Wow nice. People just spend the whole time waiting for the jets. I did that some but i mainly only flew when the opportunity presented it self. I would have made it far past the heat seekers too, however the server's kept disconnecting and loosing me stats. I lost a ton of points.. unlocked missiles three times









How much time did you log in the jets?

Did you record any videos? I tried but it lagged to much so i just left it be and played


----------



## Don Karnage

They pulled Caspian? Guess ill just delete the beta then. Metro is as fun as running your hand across a cheese grater


----------



## McAlberts

i keep getting errors when trying to join games this morning. "code 1", "please log out and log back in".

even when i do log out, then log back in. still no cigar.

was hoping to get a few hours in, but now i have to go to work


----------



## Yukss

All this waiting for this crappy metro non tanks map.. Caspian was decent and fun...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone else actually enjoy Metro more than Caspian Border?

Playing metro there is this 'natural' coordination that just occurs with your team.
There are very obvious objectives and people naturally work together to defuse or defend a planted bomb. Everyone is focusing on killing one another and winning. I actually have fun.

Then Caspian border.....64 players awesome, jets awesome, tanks etc, awesome. Is it fun? No. It's a cluster f***
There is no coordination or natural 'flow' with the game play. Everything feels so disconnected and unrelated. Half your team is in base waiting for jets and choppers.
At any given time there are maybe 10 actually soldiers on the ground fighting.
Everyone else is in some form of vehicle not actually doing anything constructive.
It feels like I'm just standing in the middle of a massive battleground with everyone playing their own game

I really hope Conquest feels better on full launch than it does now. Because in this beta, Rush on Metro > Caspian


----------



## kcuestag

Great, I don't know what's going on, but I can't play any more.

I join a server, spawn, and instantly get a crash to desktop, this never happened before.

Ugh, going to restart, hoping it's fixed.


----------



## CHEFFY!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone else actually enjoy Metro more than Caspian Border?

Playing metro there is this 'natural' coordination that just occurs with your team.
There are very obvious objectives and people naturally work together to defuse or defend a planted bomb. Everyone is focusing on killing one another and winning. I actually have fun.

Then Caspian border.....64 players awesome, jets awesome, tanks etc, awesome. Is it fun? No. It's a cluster f***
There is no coordination or natural 'flow' with the game play. Everything feels so disconnected and unrelated. Half your team is in base waiting for jets and choppers.
At any given time there are maybe 10 actually soldiers on the ground fighting.
Everyone else is in some form of vehicle not actually doing anything constructive.
It feels like I'm just standing in the middle of a massive battleground with everyone playing their own game

I really hope Conquest feels better on full launch than it does now. Because in this beta, Rush on Metro > Caspian


+1 to this...
With everyone waiting around for the jets, it takes away from the game massively...


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone else actually enjoy Metro more than Caspian Border?

Playing metro there is this 'natural' coordination that just occurs with your team.
There are very obvious objectives and people naturally work together to defuse or defend a planted bomb. Everyone is focusing on killing one another and winning. I actually have fun.

Then Caspian border.....64 players awesome, jets awesome, tanks etc, awesome. Is it fun? No. It's a cluster f***
There is no coordination or natural 'flow' with the game play. Everything feels so disconnected and unrelated. Half your team is in base waiting for jets and choppers.
At any given time there are maybe 10 actually soldiers on the ground fighting.
Everyone else is in some form of vehicle not actually doing anything constructive.
It feels like I'm just standing in the middle of a massive battleground with everyone playing their own game

I really hope Conquest feels better on full launch than it does now. Because in this beta, Rush on Metro > Caspian


Thissss....!!!

In bc2 conquest maps ppl usually play as a single unit to take or retake bases.. In caspian everything looks great but no team work at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SillyconeChip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *S3RK*


You realise that is an automated message when someone is using an iPhone to browse and post on forums? Tapatalk is a plugin that speeds up almost every forum on the net for mobiles.


I have to agree, I go into auto shutdown when I read the words 'Sent from...'
You should be able to disable that message surely?


----------



## Jarobata

Finally got my feet wet last night. I can't believe how little damage you can take.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*


Biggest mistake DICE ever made was to let a bunch of idiot complainers test there games.

Seriously who do people think they are to make comments as if they are superior PC elite game players who can only play the most polished of polished games even in the beta? Yeah right little boys, grow the hell up and realise it's a beta.

SOME of us are playing the beta, appreciating that it is a work in progress and is aiming to be a great game in the future with great support.

I actually hate you childish complainers, the world can do without try hard elitists.

Flame on! umadmadnesumaddddmadddbro. Losers










I have to agree with you, its always like that on this site, no matter how cool something is half the people will come in just to talk crap. Pretty much the internet in general is like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SillyconeChip*


I have to agree, I go into auto shutdown when I read the words 'Sent from...'
You should be able to disable that message surely?


So everyone should take the time to go into their phone settings and change it because it bothers you?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Can you blame people for wanting to try the jets/vehicles? Once the retail release has settled down I'm sure we won't have half the server camping jets. Then we can get back to the good old Battlefield 64 player conquest awesomeness.

And if all else fails, just play Karkand.


----------



## Maxxa

They need to work on that prone bug, can't tell you how many times I have been killed, then I see from the death cam my shooter sunk into the ground or a rock...
I also can't stand the shaking bug from proning... after proning it looks like someone is spamming my crouch button.
So far things are looking good but there are a few game breakers hanging around and I hope they will be fixed before the release.
For people complaining about not being able to connect to their friends, does the drop zone thing not work yet? I don't have any friends so I don't know but it looks pretty simple to use.


----------



## hxcnero

been playing as recon for the past few hours. offensive type. iron sights ftw withthe SVD and MK11 MOD 0.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


Thissss....!!!

In bc2 conquest maps ppl usually play as a single unit to take or retake bases.. In caspian everything looks great but no team work at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's why they really need to fix the squads so we can actively switch in game. I have to change squads all the time in BC2, either to the idiot factor or afk.


----------



## Lifeshield

Anyone get white flashes on their screen when playing in CrossFireX? Game runs fine other than that, looks really good for what I'm running and a strong framerate too.

Now I just need to actually kill someone. Went 0/15 on my first match.









Might try using my control pad and see if I do any better.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


i keep getting errors when trying to join games this morning. "code 1", "please log out and log back in".

even when i do log out, then log back in. still no cigar.

was hoping to get a few hours in, but now i have to go to work










Yeah I keep getting the same message this morning.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


God I wish I would fraps my games cause it's sad how many bad people there are lol. Getting anywhere from 40-50kills a game while arming all the objectives at the same time. It's sad when an entire team rushes a single guy arming a charge and get rolled like they standing still.


This made me laugh. Running under the maps doesn't count


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Anyone get white flashes on their screen when playing in CrossFireX? Game runs fine other than that, looks really good for what I'm running and a strong framerate too.

Now I just need to actually kill someone. Went 0/15 on my first match.









Might try using my control pad and see if I do any better.


Those "white flashes" are most likely scopes reflecting light. Shoot at them









I think the scope thing is kind of cheesy anyway... The reflection of the scope shouldn't happen every time.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Why no pings in game? Won't admin need that to kick laggers?


----------



## Fallendreams

New video.

  
 Battle Log Trailer


----------



## Goaky

Anyone having problems with arming/disarming charges? I can never seem to disarm a charge and sometimes it even resets while disarming, even though I'm holding E like I'm supposed to. This has gotten me killed at least ten times now, not to mention the few rounds I lost because of it. Very, very annoying.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Why no pings in game? Won't admin need that to kick laggers?


It was the same in BC2 but if you have a G15 keyboard your ping is shown on the display so I guess ping is built in just not on the scoreboard. I hope BF3 supports the G15 keyboard as well, it comes in handy for checking score and such.


----------



## Krud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Anyone get white flashes on their screen when playing in CrossFireX? Game runs fine other than that, looks really good for what I'm running and a strong framerate too.

Now I just need to actually kill someone. Went 0/15 on my first match.









Might try using my control pad and see if I do any better.


i play crossfire and have no issues, i played with the catalyst 11.9 and 11.10 too. (i found 11.9 to be better)


----------



## NoGuru

So everyone is able to get on this morning?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Those "white flashes" are most likely scopes reflecting light. Shoot at them









I think the scope thing is kind of cheesy anyway... The reflection of the scope shouldn't happen every time.


Or it should happen after a longer period of time.

Can the snipers themselves tell when their scope is glinting? That seems like it would make sense.

I think sniper glint will be extremely necessary on 64 Conquest.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


Anyone having problems with arming/disarming charges? I can never seem to disarm a charge and sometimes it even resets while disarming, even though I'm holding E like I'm supposed to. This has gotten me killed at least ten times now, not to mention the few rounds I lost because of it. Very, very annoying.


I thought I was having a problem, but it was because I changed the bindings for use key. When I went to arm it, the scren said press E. So I let go of my use key and hit E. Nothing happened haha, the little orange icon is kind of hard to see because it is so transparent. But, once I realized that I haven't had a problem.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goaky*


Anyone having problems with arming/disarming charges? I can never seem to disarm a charge and sometimes it even resets while disarming, even though I'm holding E like I'm supposed to. This has gotten me killed at least ten times now, not to mention the few rounds I lost because of it. Very, very annoying.


Yep. Go to charge thing. Press E. It keep filling to about 1/4 way and resetting, even though I'm holding the button down, and not moving.

Haven't bothered trying it since tbh (though appears to be working fine for others...)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Or it should happen after a longer period of time.

Can the snipers themselves tell when their scope is glinting? That seems like it would make sense.

I think sniper glint will be extremely necessary on 64 Conquest.


Snipers cant tell themselves, but if they use anything lower than a 6x scope it will never glint. Think its a nice feature really as it just stops people who aren't very good at sniping from camping in the same spot instead of doing something useful. Anyone who is good at sniping wont have a problem with their position being given away as they should be moving around anyway.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Anyone here using a 6870 crossfire setup?


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


When running CrossfireX, does MSI Afterburner show the effective VRAM usage or VRAM1 + VRAM2 (twice effective VRAM)?

Also, good choice with the 30". I'm not sure any current system would be able to max out the game at triple 1080p. My unlocked and Crossfired HD6950's can barely exceed 30fps minimum framerate at 2560x1600, all ultra, low post-AA, 2xAA. The framerate really suffers in the outdoor part of the Metro map.


Thanks! It hurt hitting that check out button for the U3011, but you only live once right?

Yea i was getting 25fps on outside metro with 5760x1080 on all High.

MSI Afterburner does show the effective VRAM of only GPU 1. But in crossfire it only see's that you have 2GB of ram not the total of 4GB. Though both cards split the usage, I believe.

I also think there is a memory leak for large resolutions anyway. So we should perform better come optimizations after the game is released.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Those "white flashes" are most likely scopes reflecting light. Shoot at them









I think the scope thing is kind of cheesy anyway... The reflection of the scope shouldn't happen every time.


No it's not the reflection of scopes. The whole screen flickers white sometimes. It's definitely problem of some kind.

Going to check my drivers and CAP and see if that fixes the issue.

How do I take screenshots in game by the way? Print Screen?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Those "white flashes" are most likely scopes reflecting light. Shoot at them









I think the scope thing is kind of cheesy anyway... The reflection of the scope shouldn't happen every time.


No, it's a graphical glitch, and it's not just Xfire. I have gotten them a few times, and I watched a guy on youtube and he got them too. They don't last long, and it's not consistent. It is annoying when it happens though.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


No it's not the reflection of scopes. The whole screen flickers white sometimes. It's definitely problem of some kind.

Going to check my drivers and CAP and see if that fixes the issue.

How do I take screenshots in game by the way? Print Screen?


See above. It's not just you, and it's not your drivers. I have a NVidia card, and I get it to. It's the game.

Print Screen does not work in game. Use fraps.


----------



## trendy

I'm hoping everyone in the open beta doesn't buy the game, they don't seem to care about objectives lol. I just played a round where like 12 out of 16 players on my team were sniping (metro, on defense) and refused to defuse planted explosives.

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Anyone who is good at sniping wont have a problem with their position being given away as they should be moving around anyway.


True dat!


----------



## USFORCES

Any of you guys look through all the unlocks some of them look pretty cool, wonder how the m224 mortar will work out along with the soflam laser marker and MAV. They added a lot of cool weapons!


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *USFORCES*   Any of you guys look through all the unlocks some of them look pretty cool, wonder how the m224 mortar will work out along with the soflam laser marker and MAV. They added a lot of cool weapons!

















  
   
 You Tube


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


See above. It's not just you, and it's not your drivers. I have a NVidia card, and I get it to. It's the game.

Print Screen does not work in game. Use fraps.


Thanks mate.


----------



## snow cakes

those flashlights are ridiculously bright


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Or it should happen after a longer period of time.

Can the snipers themselves tell when their scope is glinting? That seems like it would make sense.

I think sniper glint will be extremely necessary on 64 Conquest.


don't face the sun


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


those flashlights are ridiculously bright


As they should be. Have you ever looked into a tactical light? Those things are blinding even from 50ft away. Really help in dark areas.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;15125974*
> No it's not the reflection of scopes. The whole screen flickers white sometimes. It's definitely problem of some kind.
> 
> Going to check my drivers and CAP and see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> How do I take screenshots in game by the way? Print Screen?


Ah the whole screen flashes... I can't say I've experienced that. I have a 6950. What settings?

I've been stuck with my whole screen washed out in blue, similar to if I was in my menu. That would stay until I died. I played almost 5 minutes with it once ha. Was like I was wearing blue sunglasses.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-alpha-beta-discussion/2259-battlefield-3-retail-maps-other-information-uncovered.html
Quote:


> Battlefield 3 MP Maps (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)
> 
> MP_BAZAAR
> MP_HIGHWAY
> MP_FOREST
> MP_PARIS
> MP_OILFIELDS
> MP_BASEJUMP
> MP_SUBWAY
> MP_CANALS
> MP_KHARG
> MP_OMAHA (WOOOOO??? Surprise returning map from Battlefield 1942???)
> MP_TUTORIAL (The tutorial everyone voted for... but will this make retail release???)
> 
> Battlefield 3 Expansion Pack MP Maps (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)
> 
> XP1_Wake
> XP1_Karkand
> XP1_Sharqi
> XP1_Oman
> 
> The exclusive Back to Karkand expansion pack weapons are listed as:
> 
> XP1_FAMAS
> XP1_HK53
> XP1_PP19
> XP1_QBZ95B
> XP1_L85A2
> XP1_QBB95
> XP1_MG36
> XP1_JACKHAMMER
> XP1_TYPE88 (seems to be the sniper variant)
> XP1_L96
> 
> (Thanks to LoudGunZ for those)
> 
> Battlefield 3 SP Maps (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)
> 
> SP_BANK
> SP_EARTHQUAKE - aka Fault Line
> SP_FINALE (2 Part)
> SP_JET (2 Part)
> SP_NEW_YORK (2 Part)
> SP_PARIS
> SP_SNIPER
> SP_TANK (2 Part) - aka Thunder Run
> SP_VALLEY - aka Operation Guillotine (starts in a valley on the video)
> SP_VILLA
> 
> It's also indicated that there are two maps SP_EARTHQUAKE2 and SP_TANK2 that exist in some form, possibly test versions or alternative versions for development.
> 
> Battlefield 3 COOP Maps (As displayed within the Battlefield 3 Open Beta game files)
> 
> COOP_A10
> COOP_BREACHED
> COOP_HOSTAGE
> COOP_ROLLINGTHUNDER
> COOP_BEHINDENEMYLINES
> COOP_SUPERCOBRA
> COOP_EXTRACTION
> COOP_ASSASSINATION
> COOP_EXFILTRATION
> COOP_SUBWAY
> 
> According to the date each SP and COOP map will feature an Easy, Medium, Hard and Hardcore mode, whilst Multiplayer will feature a General (normal) and Hardcore mode. So Battlefield 3 will feature 10 Multiplayer Maps along with 4 Expansion Maps, 10 Single player Maps and 10 Co-operative maps, I think that's more than anyone could of wished for!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamwzl;15126099*
> As they should be. Have you ever looked into a tactical light? Those things are blinding even from 50ft away. Really help in dark areas.


ITS A GAME HERE.
has to be tweaked or removed since they just are annoying.

beta is a copy of MW3 tho.
already tired of it.

give us conquest mode ffs dice punks


----------



## KrazyKapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bru_05;15126101*
> Ah the whole screen flashes... I can't say I've experienced that. I have a 6950. What settings?
> 
> I've been stuck with my whole screen washed out in blue, similar to if I was in my menu. That would stay until I died. I played almost 5 minutes with it once ha. Was like I was wearing blue sunglasses.


Happened to me a few times, but yesterday while it was blue I pressed escape, then resumed and color fixed itself!


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKapper;15126166*
> Happened to me a few times, but yesterday while it was blue I pressed escape, then resumed and color fixed itself!


Yeah I tried to get out of it but couldn't shake it. Every time it happened it would be better when I died. Just took me a while to die.


----------



## identitycrisis

I think the flashlight were really obnoxious, it was tough to go up against them as they completely hit the enemy. Granted shooting right into the light usually yielded OK Results...

But I missed a lot because of it, it may also be that im fairly terrible.

I also found a guy in one of the side passages in the subway that was clipped in the wall, he got 2 knife kills (1 on me) before I got back to him and blew him away...

What a dick move. Haha


----------



## Savag3

It really kills me to say this, but this beta has shown its true colors today. I couldn't put it down when I was playing Caspian, and between how terrible Metro/Rush is, combined with a whopping 2 or 3 of us on average actually doing the objective....I think I might lay off for a while until release.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I was playing the beta on my 360 yesterday and I enjoyed it but there was some issues that made me quit playing.

1.Random screen flashes when your outside. I had the exact some problem with BFBC2..It needs to be fixed.

2.People could actually go prone and get underneath the map (Slightly, not fall under) and that was also pretty annoying

3.The audio kept randomly going mute..***

Other than that I went 26 K and 13 D on my first game.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Got this from my cousin...










It's a Swedish game, sorry for your ignorance.


----------



## BreakDown

i think the flash light needs to be dimmed down during daytime outside.


----------



## USFORCES

Has anyone been stuck with grey and no color?
I joined eariler and it stayed grey while I was playing just like how it looks before you join, lol


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15126485*
> Has anyone been stuck with grey and no color?
> I joined eariler and it stayed grey while I was playing just like how it looks before you join, lol


Yeah, I experienced that once, but it turned normal again after maybe 5-10 seconds. Not a major bug, but annoying nonetheless.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I was joining games np yesterday, now all of a sudden I'm getting generic game error. Any idea what this is all about?


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I usually play games on the PS3, but am getting BF3 on PC. My friends on PS3 have reported the usual DICE issues which are REALLY frustrating, such as:

1. Squads don't work properly.
2. Voice chat cuts out.
3. Even if you join as a group, you usually get separated after a round ends.

These problems existed in Bad Company 2 AND Battlefield 1943. I can't believe they can't get it right...


----------



## Higgins

Via the Battlefield twitter:
Quote:


> We are restarting the servers on all three platforms #BF3BETA - http://bit.ly/o0NUwz


Source


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15126112*
> http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-alpha-beta-discussion/2259-battlefield-3-retail-maps-other-information-uncovered.html


Plenty of maps , awesome!!!

How much maps did bc2 & bf2 come with at release?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;15126476*
> i think the flash light needs to be dimmed down during daytime outside.


Hit Esc (Menu) and go back to resume. Should fix it.


----------



## enri95

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZrN2H2kiQw&feature=feedu[/ame]

Battlelog features trailer


----------



## Phoenix132

Hey anyone kno how to fix the quick match thing for beta? It's not working for me anymore keeps saying "A generic game error was reported, please try again. ( code: 1 )". Used to work and now it doesnt. Any ideas?


----------



## theturbofd

Wow the audio for the m40 sounds so boss hahaha


----------



## canoners

Arh, my game keeps crashing to desktop with no message -_-


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;15125931*
> Anyone here using a 6870 crossfire setup?


I am, whats up?

my performance with my setup is good, with a single card I was getting less glitches, but after some update they did last night things were running a little better. I guess I'll see today, I get around 60+ fps outside and 80+ inside average.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15126838*
> I am, whats up?
> 
> my performance with my setup is good, with a single card I was getting less glitches, but after some update they did last night things were running a little better. I guess I'll see today, I get around 60+ fps outside and 80+ inside average.


Were you getting any screen flickering with crossfire enabled? It also seems running a single card resulted in smoother game play. Also, what drivers are you currently running?


----------



## theturbofd

meh it was more fun playing at 3-5 am there were less people on


----------



## roberT_

does anyone know how to fix the issue with the game not launching

the error says origin is not installed and is required..........

that is ridiculous because i downloaded the game with origin, launched the web browser from origin. If it matters I installed origin on my E drive.

I've tried the following with no luck
-reboot
-making sure no other web windows are open before I start
-tried firefox and IE

oh and the other thing i forgot to mention is that just after install i played in 2 games just fine, then all of a sudden this error started


----------



## Kreeker

Although I understand their reason for implementing Battlelog a lot more now.

Why didn't they also integrate it in an actual launch-able game, or atleast put a server browser in the game without all the battlelog stuff?

Is there any information regarding this?


----------



## USFORCES

I can't wait to get that app so I can show all my buddies at school!


----------



## BreakDown

i have a question, do you know how capture the flag works in bf3?

is it like in BC2? you have a certain number of respawns, the first team to reach 0 losses.

or

is it like in B2? a conquered flag gives you an amount of points per second, the team who reaches X amount of points first, wins


----------



## theturbofd

LOL i keep getting called a hacker cuz I can pull off headshots? I swear people are stupid


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Keep getting this "your game session has expired" error.

Very annoying, anyone else getting this as well?


----------



## hjjfffaa

I got that and now it's saying 'launching is currently disabled' when I try to join.

EDIT: Oh look a message. I'm stupid.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15127093*
> Keep getting this "your game session has expired" error.
> 
> Very annoying, anyone else getting this as well?


I didn't get it yesterday, but I'm getting timed out messages and game errors today. I think they're messing with the servers.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15126888*
> Although I understand their reason for implementing Battlelog a lot more now.
> 
> Why didn't they also integrate it in an actual launch-able game, or atleast put a server browser in the game without all the battlelog stuff?
> 
> Is there any information regarding this?


I tend to think that they did this so that is is much harder/complicated to crack/torrent the game for sp/cop. Just think about it without a launcher hackers are going to have to write one if they want to torrent it and it's going to be much more complicated maybe not even worth it. This is BF3 we are talking about though soo


----------



## Analog

EA were restarting the servers for all systems. <- Has probably something to do why it won't launch, though it should have been done by know, they claimed it would take 5 minutes, but it has been like 2 hours.


----------



## enri95

Servers are down atm


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KonigGeist;15113375*
> Well, I still haven't managed to get past the generic error code 1, except for once when I got error code 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've reinstalled Origin, the BF3 Beta, Chrome, and the Battlelog addon.
> 
> I thought it might be the internet connection that I'm on, but I've tested a different connection and i still get the error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't think of anything else that would be causing this.
> Is anyone else having this problem?











I finally figured out what the problem was that was causing the code 1 error for me.

First:
On BC2, I could never autologin because it would say that my password was incorrect. I just kept logging in manually until I found the problem online.
It seemed that passwords with symbols in them would cause BC2 auto login to act up and not work correctly. As soon as I changed my password, it worked.

I was looking for other people that had the problem with the beta, and I found one person that said that changing their password fixed it, which reminded me of the BC2 password problem.
So I changed my password, and it's been working flawlessly since.









I'm not sure if this is causing the problem for anyone else, but I figured I'd put it up in case anyone else has the problem.

Thanks to everyone for all of the help


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Be advised: Game launching is currently disabled due to restart of the Battlefield 3 PC back-end.


Hope it's up again soon.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

What are the console menus like?? Do they have "battlelog"
I can imagine how a browser setup will work on consoles


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15127187*
> I tend to think that they did this so that is is much harder/complicated to crack/torrent the game for sp/cop. Just think about it without a launcher hackers are going to have to write one if they want to torrent it and it's going to be much more complicated maybe not even worth it. This is BF3 we are talking about though soo


I didn't even think of that. My only problem is that although BF3 does have single player, the main reason for playing bf3 is really the multiplayer which crack versions couldn't play.


----------



## Norlig

"Launching is currently disabled. Please try again later. "

is this the problem you other people are having aswell? I see other people on the servers, but I cannot join them


----------



## crizthakidd

yea its down. just wait it out go eat w.e shouldnt last more than 30mins


----------



## Norlig

Why is this thread tagged "Modern Warfare 3" :3


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> Our Xbox 360 servers and PS3 servers are coming back up slowly #BF3BETA. PC is still being restarted.


http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/119821962393563137


----------



## jadenx2

anyone know of any pre-order deals/specials?


----------



## c0ld

LoL I saw a lvl 44 the other day, pointed it out on chat and everyone loled how he has no life. I mean I love BF3 but lvl 44 are you serious lol?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> PC servers are coming back up now and you will be able to connect again shortly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BF3BETA


http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/119824116520984576


----------



## crizthakidd

1 sec ago the servers were 0/32

they are basically all full right up to the euro server. lol savages!


----------



## Analog




----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15127313*
> LoL I saw a lvl 44 the other day, pointed it out on chat and everyone loled how he has no life. I mean I love BF3 but lvl 44 are you serious lol?


something similar happened to me in a server about an hour ago, lol


----------



## Genjimaru

I sure hope that these rank 40+ players know that all their game stats get wiped after open beta. Only your in-game name is saved for full release.


----------



## homestyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genjimaru;15127493*
> I sure hope that these rank 40+ players know that all their game stats get wiped after open beta. Only your in-game name is saved for full release.


Someone quick tell them. I'm sure they'll stop playing once this news gets to them.


----------



## crizthakidd

freaking d.c to desktop lol this is such a hit or miss beta


----------



## greg8west

Wheres the caspian border servers?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Just logged on a few minutes ago and lots of empty OM servers? Where are the CB servers? I did 5 searches and i dont see them. Are they gone? or am just i having a problem finding them?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west;15127534*
> Wheres the caspian border servers?


They shut them down.


----------



## pjBSOD

Does anyone have any idea what was patched / changed?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15127547*
> Just logged on a few minutes ago and lots of empty OM servers? Where are the CB servers I did 5 searches and i dont see them. Are they gone? or am just i having a problem finding them?


Quote:


> It´s been 3 days full of win!
> Thank you everyone who participated in testing Caspian Border with us during the Open Beta. We of course cherish and appreciate the time you have put into supplying is with good feedback. We will of course read it through and discuss it internally.
> 
> Testing has now been completed and we are shutting down the Caspian Border servers.


No more CB

edit: @ E-Peen check the 'News' tab in battlelog for the updates


----------



## Prox

They took out the only real Battlefield game mode and map?

Nice going. Guess I'll just uninstall this until release.


----------



## conzilla

EA had to stop servers so all the 40+ guys could empty their piss bottles lol.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con;15122070*
> Has anyone with the "Your connection to the server has timed out" issue found a solution? The only thing I've come across is the following thread, but I'll have to wait until tomorrow to give it a try.
> 
> http://www.enterbf3.com/viewtopic.php?t=4398
> .


Has anyone tried this possible fix yet? I haven't tried it myself yet, but I did notice i wasn't getting the time out when I joined a high pinged server..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conzilla;15127599*
> EA had to stop servers so all the 40+ guys could empty their piss bottles lol.


----------



## JAM3S121

I think they picked a bad map to represent the beta. I understand most people who play battlefield know this but I'm just saying to me its fun, but its not battlefield 2 fun at all or even battlefield bad company 2.

Its so linear it doesn't feel like there's much flanking going on.. the map is long but not wide.

No vehicles obviously... I know you can play Caspian border or could play it but seriously there were like 5 servers that had it up and they were full


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox;15127581*
> They took out the only real Battlefield game mode and map?
> 
> Nice going. Guess I'll just uninstall this until release.


***







I haven't even tried the map yet...grrr


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15127613*
> Has anyone tried this possible fix yet? I haven't tried it myself yet, but I did notice i wasn't getting the time out when I joined a high pinged server..


Its server related for me, If i join a (gameserver) server, im ok ,but it seems to glitch more. The ones i have the most problem with are us (multiplay) servers?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15127568*
> No more CB
> 
> edit: @ E-Peen check the 'News' tab in battlelog for the updates


Thanks!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Testing has now been completed and we are shutting down the Caspian Border servers.


Time to uninstall.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Glad to see they are patching some of the problems


----------



## ChuckLogan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;15127690*
> Glad to see they are patching some of the problems


They found a way to patch in more problems. I have to change my password because it was, apparently, too strong and had special characters. And the ea password change page does not seem to want to work for me. Oh well, Caspian is down for now, so no real reason to play for the time being.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15127652*
> Its server related for me, If i join a (gameserver) server, im ok ,but it seems to glitch more. The ones i have the most problem with are us (multiplay) servers?


Your probably right, I just revisited my history on battlelog. All if not most were from "US-Multiplay-084-CA-1-USD-Slot-battlefield3servers-com" I tried one that wasn't a multiplay and bam, was able to complete two full rounds last night.


----------



## Faded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15126888*
> Although I understand their reason for implementing Battlelog a lot more now.
> 
> Why didn't they also integrate it in an actual launch-able game, or atleast put a server browser in the game without all the battlelog stuff?
> 
> Is there any information regarding this?


they kept it separate from the game so they can rollout updates and patches to battlelog, without having to include it as a patch for BF3.


----------



## kora04

Code 1 error anybody?


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kora04;15127769*
> Code 1 error anybody?


Me!

Played all last night, woke up this morning to play and haven't been able to get past full screen crashes, code 1 error, or session timeout please logoout and login again.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422;15127806*
> Me!
> 
> Played all last night, woke up this morning to play and haven't been able to get past full screen crashes, code 1 error, or session timeout please logoout and login again.


Can't get the game working anymore







Just installed another 6950 goddamnit!


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

OK total noob here, been researching on how to open the settings for BF3 and still couldn't find any. >___>"

Editing FOV is through the Prof_Body stuff, that I know(just now lol) but how do I change the in-game graphics, audio, mouse, etc? Everytime I start to play it always goes straight in game (Launched from Origin after choosing server) I cant even press esc during in game so I don't think that works.

If you got a website with all these info to refer me to please post it =(


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15127722*
> Your probably right, I just revisited my history on battlelog. All if not most were from "US-Multiplay-084-CA-1-USD-Slot-battlefield3servers-com" I tried one that wasn't a multiplay and bam, was able to complete two full rounds last night.


I played about 4 rounds of Metro on US Multiplay servers this morning without any issues. Needless to say, I haven't needed to try that fix yet. If I remember correctly, the only time I was experiencing a server timed out issue was on the Caspian Border servers.
.


----------



## nykeiscool

Update is released apperantly stuck here in the office drooling over the fixes.

Fixed occasional client crash when reviving.
Fixed killcam showing glitched area under map if your killer is dead.
Issue with spawning on dead squad mates fixed.
Fixed a bug where shooting at a moving enemy could cause more than the intended amount of damage.
Crosshairs for shotguns have been replaced with a new, thinner, art.
A subtle low health screen effect has been added.
Tweaked scores of Medals and Service Stars.
Tweaked the Rank progression.
Pushing prone on console will not play the animation twice.
Fixed loss of Squad Leader after EOR at some times.
Framerate stability fixes.
The 3D spotting icons has been tweaked to better match the target's visibility. Icons will show frequently less on mostly obscured targets.
Fixed issue with crosshair disappearing after round transition.
Fixed issue with crosshair disappearing after trying to deploy while the countdown timer still active.
Squad list now shows specializations chosen, VOIP activity and dead squad mates.
Non working options in squad menu fixed: "Private" flag and "Switch Teams".


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faded;15127765*
> they kept it separate from the game so they can rollout updates and patches to battlelog, without having to include it as a patch for BF3.


Web based always best, fast easy access and easy to update.
I never liked ingame browser. It sucks.


----------



## doomlord52

wow that looks awesome.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15128029*
> Web based always best, fast easy access and easy to update.
> I never liked ingame browser. It sucks.


I agree


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Glad that they are actively fixing issues with the beta.


----------



## Ovrclck

I like the VOIP option


----------



## Hawk777th

They need to fix the issue of no Caspian Border.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15128164*
> They need to fix the issue of no Caspian Border.


This. 100%

They've shown us they have the ability to do so, and I think it was pretty obvious it was the preferred choice. Doesn't make any sense to me


----------



## Lune

Hey guys if you are interested in helping / sharing ideas feel free to help me out @ Battlelog

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925944357790/


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15128164*
> They need to fix the issue of no Caspian Border.


Agreed!


----------



## Higgins

Post up your best scores with a screenshot!

Epic battle music to help with your quest:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP2zA3lZk9Y[/ame]


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15128259*
> Hey guys if you are interested in helping / sharing ideas feel free to help me out @ Battlelog
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925944357790/


Well said.


----------



## kcuestag

I just had a good laugh with one of my clan mates;

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551139105840571/

I was literally invisible for him, and I could kill him without him seeing me.


----------



## psyside

Please guys, anyone know if we will get any new maps till 10? other then crappy Metro? thanks!


----------



## D4v3

My Battlefield 3 beta doesn't work, it just says please reinstall. I did and updated everything. Still nothing. Help!


----------



## Cataclysmo

Is the beta still availiable upon pre order?? If it is is it worth it? Lol I heard mixed reviews but I am amped about the game

Sent from my Samsung Cativate using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Its available now without a preorder just DL Origin.


----------



## nykeiscool

"DICE has stated that these changes won't be implemented in the beta, rather, they will be carried over to the full game. DICE is outlining what changes will be in the final game - the beta won't be updated. "

To my earlier post sorry guys, seems like my news source jumped the gun on that one.
Sigh why even release a statement like this lol it should IMPLIED that everything thats wrong with beta is going to be fixed in the final copy.


----------



## Lostintyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4v3;15128445*
> My Battlefield 3 beta doesn't work, it just says please reinstall. I did and updated everything. Still nothing. Help!


Be more specific, man. He's updated pretty much everything and when he tries to join a multiplayer game in Battlelog, he gets an error saying to reinstall. He's running a 9600GT, w/ a core 2 quad and Vista. Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Zcypot

I am not the best in BF games....but noobs piss me off. No one ever covers flanks and they rush in same spot over and over when they spawn on me and die -_-..

Also what is with the invisible people killing me? when the cam goes to them it is a corpse...

Also was getting rocked by some guy killing everyone in a single shot with the AN-94... I couldn't never kill him even with 5 hit markers on him.


----------



## selfsurf

when the characters run around sideways I always laugh. It's just so funny looking!


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15128714*
> I am not the best in BF games....but noobs piss me off. No one ever covers flanks and they rush in same spot over and over when they spawn on me and die -_-..
> 
> Also what is with the invisible people killing me? when the cam goes to them it is a corpse...
> 
> Also was getting rocked by some guy killing everyone in a single shot with the AN-94... I couldn't never kill him even with 5 hit markers on him.


Prolly stuck under the map or something. That's been happening quite a bit in the beta. Kind of funny sometimes.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Any one else get noticeable fps spikes. Usually when I die or at the very beginning of the map my fps with drop well below 30 but ingame it averages around 75 depending on whats going on.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;15128817*
> Any one else get noticeable fps spikes. Usually when I die or at the very beginning of the map my fps with drop well below 30 but ingame it averages around 75 depending on whats going on.


Drivers or because gama is still in beta. Im not too worried about FPS right now I know I should be doing more than 60avg in 1920x1200 res, but no good drivers out yet, and game still in beta.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15122395*
> tbh, i love this non-ingame sever list!!!


you are part of the 1% that do.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

How long does the beta last till?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of (censored) app since IE 7.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx;15128899*
> you are part of the 1% that do.


I don't see why its such a big deal.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx;15128899*
> you are part of the 1% that do.


Actually there are quite a bit more than that.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;15128913*
> How long does the beta last till?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using the biggest piece of (censored) app since IE 7.


Oct. 10 I believe


----------



## tango bango

Is there any simple way to play on the caspian border map? And is this stilla good pass word.

shoppingcartsareagoodride


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15128843*
> Drivers or because gama is still in beta. Im not too worried about FPS right now I know I should be doing more than 60avg in 1920x1200 res, but no good drivers out yet, and game still in beta.


well It appears my performance progressively gets worse as the match goes on. When I first jump into a server it runs smooth as butter but after some time, i start getting really bad fps spikes and eventually gets to a point where its too choppy to even play. I'm going to try disabling my 2nd card and see if I get better results.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15129063*
> Is there any simple way to play on the caspian border map? And is this stilla good pass word.
> 
> shoppingcartsareagoodride


Its gone they disabled it. Only metro.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15128937*
> Actually there are quite a bit more than that.


yep, the people complaining about it are actually part of a vocal minority, and most of the complaints are minor but they blow them up to huge proportions. "Oh no! I have to have a browser running in the background!" Like they are running it on an Apple IIc or something. If you can't run a browser while playing a game, you are not capable of running BF3 in the first place.

I am not going to find it, but I know there was a poll done on another site during alpha on what they thought about battlelog. A clear majority either liked it or didn't mind it.

It also amazes me the revisionist history when it comes to the BFBC2 sever browser. That thing was a complete mess in beta, at launch, and well beyond launch. It's still not that good. In comparison that, battlelog is much, much better at the same point in development.


----------



## Dorianime

I put this here because it will be hard to find this solution at the official battlefield 3 discussion thread, at least i could not find an answer there.

So You download the the beta through Origin and wait about 30 minutes to an hour.

It installs and you are stoked! you hit launch and it doesn't start anything for a while.

and if at this point Origin says your Key is invalid, then this is just may be the thread you want to be looking at. And you also probably have a third party AV/Firewall.

at this point you hit "activate key" or something like this. (sorry i didn't take a screenie before figuring out my issue) which eventually doess nothing or tells you your internet is down.

this last part gave me a hint.
I went to my AV/firewall and tried to Launch in gamer mode. this wont work.

So what you guys need to do is actually go to your firewall settings of your firewall and find EA.Exe, Originsetup.exe and Origin.exe









now put them in allowed and if you have something like "allowed parent" change it to yes









This was Webroot's Spysweeper. if you have another brand it will be different. but you'll get there.

Also when you got this down the game will give you an error if you arne't using its beta drivers.

Enjoy your beta!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15129071*
> Its gone they disabled it. Only metro.


Shoot...I wanted to play that map.thanks


----------



## tango bango

Just seen this at the EA forums post,not known where it came from (tweeter,facebook) but Patric Bach wants more time to fix BF3.
Quote:


> He just said he feels a lil bit ashamed of Bad Company 2 and he would like to have more time to improve Battlefield 3, he is sure they can do a lot of things in one week.
> 
> Please Mr. Bach do it! we wouldn't mind if the final product gets better please do it!
> 
> Please guys leave a comment so that this topic keeps on top, who knows, maybe Mr. Bach reads it... we don't have nothing to lose if we try...


http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7576296.page


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;15129064*
> well It appears my performance progressively gets worse as the match goes on. When I first jump into a server it runs smooth as butter but after some time, i start getting really bad fps spikes and eventually gets to a point where its too choppy to even play. I'm going to try disabling my 2nd card and see if I get better results.


I get that too! Bad glitch.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15128937*
> Actually there are quite a bit more than that.


And there is an even larger percentage of people like me who don't give a crap either way, as long as it works.

Which it does.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15129178*
> Just seen this at the EA forums post,not known where it came from (tweeter,facebook) but Patric Bach wants more time to fix BF3.
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7576296.page


I say he should get as long as he feels he needs to launch a perfect 10. All that hard work; he shouldn't be forced to rush it out unfinished.


----------



## crashdummy35

Man I hate that they took the CB servers offline. EPIC games last night. Even with the crazy glitches and long wait times to join a new server after bad games I had some serious fun.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15129223*
> I get that too! Bad glitch.


I get that too, after the MCOMs in the first part of metro are destroyed and you start moving into the tunnels it gets a bit choppier and more stuttering, after those MCOMs are destroyed it gets even worse (up to a point where the enemy can shoot you before you can even move your crosshair due to stuttering), at the last MCOMs it's just unplayable, all this while FPS is 30-60+.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15128164*
> They need to fix the issue of no Caspian Border.


metro's starting to get old, trying to upgrade your weapon in the same scenario


----------



## oomalikoo

is there a BF3 platoon?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15125730*
> New video.
> 
> Battle Log Trailer


"You can be the best sniper amongst your friends". That's like saying you're the smartest kid in the short bus class...

I really hate how they expect you to have an internet connection to play single player. What the hell? They really need to have an alternative ingame browser. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Did bf games ever have out of game features? For example did you ever create loadouts, purchase upgrades, etc etc?

I think that's why I don't like the browser launcher. You miss out on all the other stuff. That means you have to change settings in game too which is kind of silly but not unmanageable.

If the bf franchise was always - "manage your character in game only" then I guess I can deal with battlelog. But I wonder if the console versions have some cool out of game- in menu features.


----------



## Fantasy

i'm getting 30-34 FPS with my 5870, all settings Ultra 4xAA 8xAF 1080P.
i think i need a new Graphic card, dam it -_-


----------



## c0ld

I need input guys, anyone running 3GB GTX 580's?? I am about to upgrade to GTX 580 and was wondering if should I go with the 3GB version, seems everyone is capping there limit on the 1.5GB 580's.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy;15129465*
> i'm getting 30-34 FPS with my 5870, all settings Ultra 4xAA 8xAF 1080P.
> i think i need a new Graphic card, dam it -_-


I thought ultra settings weren't available in the beta?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15129477*
> I need input guys, anyone running 3GB GTX 580's?? I am about to upgrade to GTX 580 and was wondering if should I go with the 3GB version, seems everyone is capping there limit on the 1.5GB 580's.


Why would you buy a 580 when you have a 570 already?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15129477*
> I need input guys, anyone running 3GB GTX 580's?? I am about to upgrade to GTX 580 and was wondering if should I go with the 3GB version, seems everyone is capping there limit on the 1.5GB 580's.


Running max settings @ 1920x1080, my 6950 hits 1.4GB so you might be alright with 1.5GB for the beta, but for the final release the textures will be better, especially the trees/grass so you might need more than 1.5GB. Wait if you can, otherwise 3GB to be safe as games will start to use alot more vram in the coming years and if you ever decide to get triple monitors with a SLI setup, you'll need the 3GB of vram.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15129478*
> I thought ultra settings weren't available in the beta?


they are available but i dont think they work properly which makes me more worried that my 5870 will do 10FPS with ultra settings when the game comes out.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15129478*
> I thought ultra settings weren't available in the beta?
> 
> Why would you buy a 580 when you have a 570 already?


I wanna crank up some AA without loosing the smoothness, plus I will move into a higher res. Currently playing beta @ 1680X1050 @ ultra No AA @ 55-70FPS. It runs butter smooth


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15129477*
> I need input guys, anyone running 3GB GTX 580's?? I am about to upgrade to GTX 580 and was wondering if should I go with the 3GB version, seems everyone is capping there limit on the 1.5GB 580's.


What limit
I'm running 80fps everything maxes
As far as the beta goes that is


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15129253*
> I say he should get as long as he feels he needs to launch a perfect 10. All that hard work; he shouldn't be forced to rush it out unfinished.


I think so to,but the executive($$$$$)are not going to.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;15129492*
> Running max settings @ 1920x1080, my 6950 hits 1.4GB so you might be alright with 1.5GB for the beta, but for the final release the textures will be better, especially the trees/grass so you might need more than 1.5GB. Wait if you can, otherwise 3GB to be safe as games will start to use alot more vram in the coming years and if you ever decide to get triple monitors with a SLI setup, you'll need the 3GB of vram.


Wow 1.4 Guess I'll have to get the 3GB just to make sure then! Anymore inputs?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26;15129502*
> What limit
> I'm running 80fps everything maxes
> As far as the beta goes that is


Sorry I meant VRAM usage.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15129293*
> Man I hate that they took the CB servers offline. EPIC games last night. Even with the crazy glitches and long wait times to join a new server after bad games I had some serious fun.


Yeah,I tried all day yesterday to play one time.


----------



## Fantasy

so what happens when the VRAM get full ? does the data get stored in the RAM ? and will that make a big impact on FPS?


----------



## Sgrrsh26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15129513*
> Sorry I meant VRAM usage.


Yah yunno what I forgot I'm running at under 1080p anyway


----------



## Nitronium

by the way, there's a competition to get the most fans of a platoon. The leader and one lucky fan gets a 6950. Go fan up!

OCN Platoon


----------



## ntherblast

Lol everyone on facebook complaining that the graphics aren't what was advertised and they are cancelling their pre-orders/not buying it anymore(the CoD kids) good thing cause I didn't want to play with them anyway.

Hopefully I will have a chance to play this tomorrow ran out of bandwidth again same thing happened during alpha


----------



## USFORCES

Me either!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15129573*
> Lol everyone on facebook complaining that the graphics aren't what was advertised and they are cancelling their pre-orders/not buying it anymore(the CoD kids) good thing cause I didn't want to play with them anyway


Well, I will say this: The graphics on the beta for the 360 are terrible.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nitronium;15129572*
> by the way, there's a competition to get the most fans of a platoon. The leader and one lucky fan gets a 6950. Go fan up!
> 
> OCN Platoon


dang platoon filled up.


----------



## rusky1

I was a bit worried that my gfx card wouldn't be able to handle the game very well so I started it with all settings on High and all AA off. I got about 50fps average. I then turned everything to Ultra w/a low amount of AA on and to my surprise the fps dropped only by about 5 or so.

Is this right?


----------



## InfamousLegend

Crap, I wanted to join the OCN platoon!

OCN forum members should have first pick.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91;15129609*
> Well, I will say this: The graphics on the beta for the 360 are terrible.


my friend, cod fanboy, was playing it so I got a 1 month gold trial and got it for my xbox...man.. Im was blind firing the whole time... it is terrible on consoles. Well any game is really when it comes to shooters. He does not want to admit it , but I could tell he likes the game better than COD. I find it funny when he lets it slip out and tries to to correct himself.

I find what will bring a lot of people more towards BF3 is having option to play on servers with no vehicles.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rusky1;15129648*
> I was a bit worried that my gfx card wouldn't be able to handle the game very well so I started it with all settings on High and all AA off. I got about 50fps average. I then turned everything to Ultra w/a low amount of AA on and to my surprise the fps dropped only by about 5 or so.
> 
> Is this right?


All the graphical enhancements weren't introduced with the beta, and the Ultra settings isn't really Ultra according to DICE.


----------



## snow cakes

i need someone to play with


----------



## homestyle

Get ready for 24/7 servers only.

That was the worst thing about bf2. 24/7 karkand/jalabad/sharqi maps.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle;15129711*
> Get ready for 24/7 servers only.
> 
> That was the worst thing about bf2. 24/7 karkand/jalabad/sharqi maps.


Totally agree!


----------



## noahhova

Finally got to play this. Love it so far played 3 rounds and got worked big time....only played a handful of matches in BC2 so I'm a bit of a FPS noob. Last match I got 8k 14d, crappy I know but the best I did and felt ok with it.

Anyone else get weird things like the shoot button gets stuck and keeps firing or sometimes the sight doesn't come up when you right click?


----------



## mrteddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15129758*
> 
> Anyone else get weird things like the shoot button gets stuck and keeps firing or sometimes the sight doesn't come up when you right click?


yup, for me i have to switch weapon and then its good to go


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrteddy;15129772*
> yup, for me i have to switch weapon and then its good to go


Ah good to hear wanted to make sure it wasn't a me problem..

And for reference anyone with a similar rig I get about 30-40 FPS with Ultra everything and AA Post changed from med to high at 1080p

I was suprised how smooth it felt even when it dipped to 30 I couldnt even tell


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle;15129711*
> Get ready for 24/7 servers only.
> 
> That was the worst thing about bf2. 24/7 karkand/jalabad/sharqi maps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15129736*
> Totally agree!


Whaaaatttt?

I spend most of my BF2 time in 24/7 Karkand servers. Amazing map.


----------



## rivaldog

Hey guys I just got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, and now the BF3 beta won't install properly on my PC... It worked perfectly fine on 32 bit, but now when I try installing it from origin, I get an error that says some VC++ distributable package could not install, set up cannot continue, and then the number 1618. Any one know what to do?


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15129736*
> Totally agree!


Yes, and I suppose you enjoy Songhau Stalemate.

I like the 24/7 maps. Infantry, karkand. Flying, armor, infantry, Oman.

Sharki is a tight map that is enjoyable.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15129823*
> Hey guys I just got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, and now the BF3 beta won't install properly on my PC... It worked perfectly fine on 32 bit, but now when I try installing it from origin, I get an error that says some VC++ distributable package could not install, set up cannot continue, and then the number 1618. Any one know what to do?


I'd make sure Windows is completely up to date.


----------



## Tech-Boy

So today i tried really hard to play some rounds of metro. But I just couldn't... My heart wasn't there after playing Caspian Border. So lame in comparison. No vehicles + rush


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15129823*
> Hey guys I just got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, and now the BF3 beta won't install properly on my PC... It worked perfectly fine on 32 bit, but now when I try installing it from origin, I get an error that says some VC++ distributable package could not install, set up cannot continue, and then the number 1618. Any one know what to do?


Reinstall origins. I have 7 pro 64 and no issues at all.


----------



## Clawbog

Where is Caspian Border?







My filter doesn't find it.

Did they take off the servers?

EDIT: NVM, read the news post.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15129823*
> Hey guys I just got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, and now the BF3 beta won't install properly on my PC... It worked perfectly fine on 32 bit, but now when I try installing it from origin, I get an error that says some VC++ distributable package could not install, set up cannot continue, and then the number 1618. Any one know what to do?


Worked for me try a reinstall maybe??

Actually let me clarify last night it didn't work I would get stuck on joining server, but did a format of my SSD this morning and all works fine now.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15129705*
> i need someone to play with


Have you tried Craigslist ?


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15129477*
> I need input guys, anyone running 3GB GTX 580's?? I am about to upgrade to GTX 580 and was wondering if should I go with the 3GB version, seems everyone is capping there limit on the 1.5GB 580's.


On gpuz it shows I'm using 1479 v RAM. If u can afford it, get the 3gig. (Ultra settings).


----------



## Spct

Yes I just got home from work. Hence the flurry of posts.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;15129899*
> Have you tried Craigslist ?


I LOL-ed then puked in my throat


----------



## Aniket

Can I play BF3 on max setting with my gtx275?
My criteria is:
30+ fps
without anti alising.
Resolution: 1360x768


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket;15129984*
> Can I play BF3 on max setting with my gtx275?
> My criteria is:
> 30+ fps
> without anti alising.
> Resolution: 1360x768


Since you cannot do DX11, you cannot have all the details, but that is still a decent card and can probably play well at that res. It took my 5450 to be at 720x480 to play fluidly on my sempron rig lol.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aniket;15129984*
> Can I play BF3 on max setting with my gtx275?
> My criteria is:
> 30+ fps
> without anti alising.
> Resolution: 1360x768


The max you can get with DX10 and no AA you should be fine at the resolution. Better then 30 FPS im guess. Probably more like 45-55


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Reinstall origins. I have 7 pro 64 and no issues at all.


I'll give that a shot, will I have to re download BF3 again?


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15129694*
> All the graphical enhancements weren't introduced with the beta, and the Ultra settings isn't really Ultra according to DICE.


Source? It's pretty obvious that these beta graphics aren't nearly as pretty as what we've been seeing in the previews, but why have a false Ultra setting?


----------



## Zackcy

Origin uninstalled along with the beta. Good ******* bye


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Lol everyone on facebook complaining that the graphics aren't what was advertised and they are cancelling their pre-orders/not buying it anymore(the CoD kids) good thing cause I didn't want to play with them anyway.

Hopefully I will have a chance to play this tomorrow ran out of bandwidth again same thing happened during alpha










And cod will be any better? Lmao

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## raven117

i think the game actually runs great,, avg 55 outside and 90+ inside


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers*


Source? It's pretty obvious that these beta graphics aren't nearly as pretty as what we've been seeing in the previews, but why have a false Ultra setting?


Here is one source: http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...eenshots/News/

"DICE promises an 'Ultra' graphics mode for the final version that is currently not implemented in the Beta."

I don't know if that is the best source, but it's what I could find.


----------



## murderbymodem

So is anyone else able to actually join a server? Battlelog tells me a server has free slots and I try to join but I end up waiting an hour and nothing happens. I've tried a few different servers and waited long amounts of time and I still haven't been able to play.

So either there's some sort of problem, or Battlelog is terrible and all of these servers really are full and are staying completely full for long amounts of time.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Just played a few rounds of Op Metro again. What a terrible, terrible map to choose for beta, and as a representation of Battlefield.

I'm really looking forward to the game after Caspian Border, but I swear to God, I will never play a Rush Metro if I can help it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redmist;15130289*
> So is anyone else able to actually join a server? Battlelog tells me a server has free slots and I try to join but I end up waiting an hour and nothing happens. I've tried a few different servers and waited long amounts of time and I still haven't been able to play.
> 
> So either there's some sort of problem, or Battlelog is terrible and all of these servers really are full and are staying completely full for long amounts of time.


Dude, try quickmatch. There are no alternate options, so you might as well. It never fails to find me a game.


----------



## rivaldog

If I uninstall origin do I have to redownload BF3? I haven't been able to install the beta yet on my HDD after getting 64 bit windows, so I need to reinstall origin but don't wanna have to DL bf3 again...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


And cod will be any better? Lmao

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Someone has comprehension problems


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Here is one source: http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...eenshots/News/

"DICE promises an 'Ultra' graphics mode for the final version that is currently not implemented in the Beta."

I don't know if that is the best source, but it's what I could find.


What's odd about that quote is that the "Ultra" graphics mode is in the beta. Ultra should be the highest setting possible, so another Ultra setting (one that's not in the beta) would seem redundant.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers;15130365*
> What's odd about that quote is that the "Ultra" graphics mode is in the beta. Ultra should be the highest setting possible, so another Ultra setting (one that's not in the beta) would seem redundant.


I think the Ultra that is currently in the beta isn't the same Ultra that will be in the final game if that makes any sense, lol, and I think that is what the linked article is referring to. Ultra settings in BF3 will be a somewhat more demanding than the Ultra in the beta.

For sure there will be some more graphical whizzbangs to be added.


----------



## Zackcy

Sigh, I went from looking forward to this game to ______________.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15130394*
> Sigh, I went from looking forward to this game to ______________.


Can you not get through your head that this is a BETA.


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15130386*
> I think the Ultra that is currently in the beta isn't the same Ultra that will be in the final game if that makes any sense, lol, and I think that is what the linked article is referring to. Ultra settings in BF3 will be a somewhat more demanding than the Ultra in the beta.
> 
> For sure there will be some more graphical whizzbangs to be added.


Yeah, looks that way - but it's a strange move if you ask me. I can't come up with a reason why DICE would do that. I can think of pretty big reason why NOT to do that: people disappointed in the [supposedly] highest graphical setting cancel their preorders (which is apparently happening all over Facebook).


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15130417*
> Can you not get through your head that this is a BETA.


It's not that. It's everything.

The very idea that an abomination like Operation Metro was considered, let alone created, designed, debugged and rereleased several times between Alpha/beta stages is more than enough to stear me clear of this game.

I absolutely hated the BC2 community, hated the maps, hated the problems, and hated how none of it got fixed. And here we are again.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers;15130365*
> What's odd about that quote is that the "Ultra" graphics mode is in the beta. Ultra should be the highest setting possible, so another Ultra setting (one that's not in the beta) would seem redundant.


I'm not sure but if I am crazy about graphic. I would need to deep OC and run at 1080p for the Retail Ultra mode...

running at 1440p is kinda on the edge for me.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15130453*
> It's not that. It's everything.
> 
> The very idea that an abomination like Operation Metro was considered, let alone created, designed, debugged and rereleased several times between Alpha/beta stages is more than enough to stear me clear of this game.
> 
> I absolutely hated the BC2 community, hated the maps, hated the problems, and hated how none of it got fixed. And here we are again.


I do agree on the BC2 subject. Thought that game was lees than stellar..

However should you really be judging this early when we have not even played/nor seen the other Conquest maps that undoubtedly will be in the game? I mean, there is nothing stopping you from just filtering out OP when the game comes out and never have to see it again.

Point is, I think its too early to be making judgments. Thats just me though.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15130453*
> It's not that. It's everything.
> 
> The very idea that an abomination like Operation Metro was considered, let alone created, designed, debugged and rereleased several times between Alpha/beta stages is more than enough to stear me clear of this game.
> 
> I absolutely hated the BC2 community, hated the maps, hated the problems, and hated how none of it got fixed. And here we are again.


real talk, truth


----------



## MM-K

Well I played this game for about 3 hours now. First impression is meh. I think its over hyped. Ya its beta but how much can they fix in a month? The game needs a total revamp IMO. Metro map is awful, they should have picked something else. I think BC2 is superior to this.

PROS:

-hit reg is much better than BC2
-damage is more realistic than BC2
-gun customization is pretty cool

CONS:

-feels too much like COD/MOH and plays like a older game
-models look small and run/move funny compared to BC2
-sniper scope glare is cheesy, how can you see glare through black smoke with the sun behind the sniper? makes no sense to me
-graphics aren't that great
-prone can be annoying and I feel it doesn't make the gameplay any better, just creates more camping and slows down gameplay
-can't hear where your being shot from most of the time
-flashlight mod is ridiculous, being blinded in broad daylight? please
-gun sounds and sound(s) in general are bad compared to BC2


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers;15130365*
> What's odd about that quote is that the "Ultra" graphics mode is in the beta. Ultra should be the highest setting possible, so another Ultra setting (one that's not in the beta) would seem redundant.


I don't know if the graphics is not as good as the real release but as far as I've seen in videos, the graphics ain't bad at all, they really did improved the graphics a lot. The gameplay itself? I still don't know yet, just finished 66.72 %, hopefully there WILL be improvements from the previous versions of the Battlefield franchise


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *O.CModderz;15130589*
> I don't know if the graphics is not as good as the real release but as far as I've seen in videos, the graphics ain't bad at all, they really did improved the graphics a lot. The gameplay itself? I still don't know yet, just finished 66.72 %, hopefully there WILL be improvements from the previous versions of the Battlefield franchise


Without a doubt the beta graphics simply are not of the jaw-dropping quality that we saw in the pre-release videos. The game is pretty on Ultra, but not at all ground-breaking graphically.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


I do agree on the BC2 subject. Thought that game was lees than stellar..

However should you really be judging this early when we have not even played/nor seen the other Conquest maps that undoubtedly will be in the game? I mean, there is nothing stopping you from just filtering out OP when the game comes out and never have to see it again.

Point is, I think its too early to be making judgments. Thats just me though.


Played Caspian Border. Everyone camping for jets. Classic Battlefield community at it's finest.

Also we have the returning developer/publisher along with the community. Same experience as last time.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Played Caspian Border. Everyone camping for jets. Classic Battlefield community at it's finest.

Also we have the returning developer/publisher along with the community. Same experience as last time.


You don't like it. Cool.

People, stop arguing with him. He doesn't like it, end of story.

Of course I bet you end up buying it anyway.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Origin uninstalled along with the beta. Good ******* bye


----------



## Lune

I just started destroying in Metro, whoever wants to join me add FourTwoFour

Playing as a medic, really crazy aggressive one with 10k points per game no less


----------



## Narynan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Sigh, I went from looking forward to this game to ______________.


This is the reason open betas are frowned upon anymore. To many people don't realize what a beta is

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## O.CModderz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers;15130636*
> Without a doubt the beta graphics simply are not of the jaw-dropping quality that we saw in the pre-release videos. The game is pretty on Ultra, but not at all ground-breaking graphically.


Have to agree with your statement though, just looking forward to the campaign mode instead of the multiplayer

I saw the graphics on this one but couldn't compare it until I get to play it [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9ndz13zUms[/ame]


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15130695*
> I just started destroying in Metro, whoever wants to join me add FourTwoFour
> 
> Playing as a medic, really crazy aggressive one with 10k points per game no less


I see you installed that hacking implant into your brain already. Too bad PB can't scan your body.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

I for one accept all the emo turds cancelling their pre-orders. Less tards to deal with on launch.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Dude, try quickmatch. There are no alternate options, so you might as well. It never fails to find me a game.


That's what I'm doing. Quick Match finds me a game, I clicked join, and I've been waiting for over 3 hours now. I'm not exaggerating. I've been sitting here playing Starcraft 2 with Battlelog up on the second monitor.

tl:dr- My experience with BF3 so far:


----------



## -javier-

i am thinking of getting another GTX580.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I have said this a hundred plus times, ultra might be selectable but it is NOT enabled, High Res Textures, Tessellation and VSYNC are not in or enabled in this beta, the fact is the highest it goes is to high, also we have to remember they made this beta an OPEN beta for one reason and that is to stress test servers.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I just started destroying in Metro, whoever wants to join me add FourTwoFour

Playing as a medic, really crazy aggressive one with 10k points per game no less










Be there in a minute lol Need aggressive teammates, can't stand rushing with people who try and sit back. I keep trying to tell them there isn't a moment to waste!


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo*


I for one accept all the emo turds cancelling their pre-orders. Less tards to deal with on launch.


Maybe they found the gameplay or some other feature not to their liking and therefore the game not to be worth the money? Grouping everyone together isn't too bright.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


I have said this a hundred plus times, ultra might be selectable but it is NOT enabled, High Res Textures, Tessellation and VSYNC are not in or enabled in this beta, the fact is the highest it goes is to high.



imagine this i am running sli 580 and run the "high" setting between 85 to 115fps, that means when i run ultra it will go even lower and am running sli 580 so what about the other people with lesser cards?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Man, coming for BFBC2, the clientele in this beta are rather tactically ******ed. Looks like the crop of twitch shooter converts is about... On another note, why the hell is the pkp so powerful? (reminds me of the m60 in bfbc2 when it first came out)


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

I finally fixed the You were disonnected from the login server , wasted my time on the support and I found the 2 ports to the login server and they are not listed on the origin/bf3 port list. PM for more info.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15130880*
> Maybe they found the gameplay or some other feature not to their liking and therefore the game not to be worth the money? Grouping everyone together isn't too bright.


Judging a game by a beta isn't to bright either imo, especially when the majority of people have only played one map and on one game mode.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15130863*
> Be there in a minute lol Need aggressive teammates, can't stand rushing with people who try and sit back. I keep trying to tell them there isn't a moment to waste!


ima add you, lets play bro


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Maybe they found the gameplay or some other feature not to their liking and therefore the game not to be worth the money? Grouping everyone together isn't too bright.


How can you factor in game play in a BETA with only one mode that no one will likely play when the full package is released. Caspian boarder is testable but is really buggy.

People don't understand the concept of a beta. This game already feels way better then when I tested Alpha and they made a lot of changes, just as they make a lot of changes before its final release.

I also think people are expecting way to much at this point in time.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Of course I bet you end up buying it anyway.


Oh I have self control and will buy any game. Oh lord!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*












:waveback:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


This is the reason open betas are frowned upon anymore. To many people don't realize what a beta is


BC2 was a good beta. Same community, developers. Same people designing the maps (shows). The very fact that a game can have maps like Operation Metro is ridiculous. Caspian Border is good place to lay down and watch your entire team sit on a runway.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;15130784*
> i am thinking of getting another GTX580.


Why? You'll be just wasting your money. Tri-sli especially on higher end graphics cards don't scale well after 2.It's only beneficial if you are running multiple monitors.Only some games they do. I would hold off until we see some proper benchmarks for the retail copy.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15130995*
> BC2 was a good beta. Same community, developers. Same people designing the maps (shows). The very fact that a game can have maps like Operation Metro is ridiculous.


Yeah, the map chosen has no place in a Battlefield game. I hope that's the worst map in the game.


----------



## ACHILEE5

This is my GPU usage, outside in the park


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15130850*
> I have said this a hundred plus times, ultra might be selectable but it is NOT enabled, High Res Textures, Tessellation and VSYNC are not in or enabled in this beta, the fact is the highest it goes is to high, also we have to remember they made this beta an OPEN beta for one reason and that is to stress test servers.


You can say it 100 more times, but unless you post







, it's still an open question.


----------



## Thebuyologist

I preordered bf3 from newegg, but after reading through a lot of forums, there is just so much junk flying around, I don't know what to make of it. I've heard from multiple sources that camping is out of control and the metro map is terrible. I've also heard from the other side of the fence as well, but I seem to be seeing a lot more negative responses than positive. Should I be worried? I don't like CoD and it's run and gun, mindless, any kid can pick up and play gameplay, but I also don't want a game where I am constantly being sniped from across the map and can't get in a decent firefight every now and then. What are this communities opinions, as I feel they are a bit more intelligent than some I've been reading.


----------



## jagz

Wow just installed the 285 drivers. BF3 is running GREAT. Nice and smooth now.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers*


Without a doubt the beta graphics simply are not of the jaw-dropping quality that we saw in the pre-release videos. The game is pretty on Ultra, but not at all ground-breaking graphically.


What we saw was the Singleplayer footage my friend







.Plus I've read that tessellation is disabled in the beta..


----------



## CaptainIcy

Been playing the beta since the early access began. It is sooo awesome. Managed to try out Caspian Border a few times and it was amazing. Classic Battlefield 2, now 3.









I only hope they will let you choose squads (instead of "auto find") and they will optimize it a bit more.
As well as make the helicopters more like BF2&#8230; they were so great in 2, but Bad Company ruined them, which is sad for me, since they were my best vehicle in BF2.

Also, I rather like Battlelog, contrary to most people's opinions. ;p

My username is CaptainIcy281 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Yeah, the map chosen has no place in a Battlefield game. I hope that's the worst map in the game.


I thought Port Valdez was the worst, guess they had to one up it.


----------



## SugarySnack

Is there any way to join a specific squad or create a squad for friends to join? It is IMPOSSIBLE to get in a squad with a friend!


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I thought Port Valdez was the worst, guess they had to one up it.


its all personal preference at the end of the day i like the map .


----------



## Lune

rofl idk who just played with me but man our team was pathetic lol


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15131087*
> its all personal preference at the end of the day i like the map .


12 people on attackers.
2-3 ways to get the objective.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SugarySnack;15131076*
> Is there any way to join a specific squad or create a squad for friends to join? It is IMPOSSIBLE to get in a squad with a friend!


I think you can make one in the Com Center in battlelog, Before you join a server.

Not tried though


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


rofl idk who just played with me but man our team was pathetic lol


whats your origin name, i'll join up


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


12 people on attackers.
2-3 ways to get the objective.


thats just rush isnt it







ive been arming the mcoms (dont know new name for them ) lol with the aod bot its been realy funny cause they dont realy know what it is so i kill them with it then rearm = profit .

ive play CB to totally different experience in a positive way .


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


whats your origin name, i'll join up


FourTwoFour


----------



## cravinmild

i really dont mind metro, i think they did well to make it the beta map. Its just large enough to keep up some good action, not to large to make some kits useless (i play recon and do very well with the stock rifle) also it forces somewhat of a team effort even if players are not intentionaly trying for a stratigic game play style. Its a nice taste of whats to come. I would have liked to have vehicals map (not the off again on again vehical map offered) but a map that would have vehicals included during the whole beta.

Ive had a blast playing the beta. I have the same issues as others, falling through the map, weird textures, crashes but those aside its still a damm fun beta overall.


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Gief Caspian Border!!1111!!!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15131146*
> *thats just rush isnt it*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive been arming the mcoms (dont know new name for them ) lol with the aod bot its been realy funny cause they dont realy know what it is so i kill them with it then rearm = profit .
> 
> ive play CB to totally different experience in a positive way .


No that's utter stupidity. I though this was Battlefield. This type of gameplay is disgusting. No strategy at all just try and shove your head down 2-3 chokepoints littered with grenades and people prone (which they should be) and just win/lose by sheer luck/randomness. Disgusting. I started playing BF for the complete opposite.


----------



## ElfyOC

wow, not impressed one bit with BF3 demo at all. Graphics are really sub par. Weapons are really so so. I understand the whole beta thing, but it's really hard to get into a game when you can't map keys the way you like. BF3 has a long ways to go.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


No that's utter stupidity. I though this was Battlefield. This type of gameplay is disgusting. No strategy at all just try and shove your head down 2-3 chokepoints littered with grenades and people prone (which they should be) and just win/lose by sheer luck/randomness. Disgusting. I started playing BF for the complete opposite.


I have read your comments on the last several pages. The game is lacking mainly because the squad play is terrible. Graphics... meh... I like em, but I expected better.

When you cant pick your squad, converse, work together and be sure each member has the same goal and work as a team, it becomes a free for all, lone wolf gameplay.

Those things will be worked out.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElfyOC*


wow, not impressed one bit with BF3 demo at all. Graphics are really sub par. Weapons are really so so. I understand the whole beta thing, but it's really hard to get into a game when you can't map keys the way you like. BF3 has a long ways to go.


How is this a demo and subpar graphics have been discussed already might want to read around before making claims


----------



## Sgrrsh26

I love metro. Also I just got done playin on a 360. I loaded it up, took one look, and shut it off. The graphics are about 61%. 100% being the PC beta.


----------



## remer

Just ordered a 27 inch 3D vision monitor for bf3.

Also, I just saw that Lune (FourTwoFour) has more kills than anyone else in jets.


----------



## matrices

The world's best sounding game puts you in mono mode by default. Why the **** does mono mode even exist? I saw that stereo wasn't checkboxed but immediately figured that meant it was in some kind of surround mode.

Someone needs to go undercover at DICE. I think this intrepid adventurer will find a massive population of schizophrenic idiot savants.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Tech-Boy7 anyone want to add me. I was in with Lune for a bit. But our team was BAD


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys that 3.9gb update was bogus right. Or should i download it? I read it just redownloads the game which made sense since it was the same size.


----------



## BigLisy

How come I haven't seen any complaint about the ~2 sec delay we gotta cope with?
I see a lot of complaints about bullets damage being too high and all, but this is not the case, we're just experiencing some serious net code problems. 
We're constantly being killed after having run behind cover from 2 seconds or so.
I could literally rush through a room and kill some stationary guy into there 1-2 seconds before he actually sees me.
Or, a guy giving me his back kills me 1 second before I see him turning around.
The damage isn't the problem at all, it simply feels so because what we see is horribly delayed.
If the final release won't have this fixed (heres to hoping it could be fixed), this game is doomed.
Other than this, and some minor glitches in the beta, the game is literally awesome.


----------



## remer

This thread is moving too fast. It has become ineffective for passing info and asking questions.


----------



## ULAWE

Check out my K/D

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/204775578/


----------



## Cryolite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


How come I haven't seen any complaint about the ~2 sec delay we gotta cope with?
I see a lot of complaints about bullets damage being too high and all, but this is not the case, we're just experiencing some serious net code problems. 
We're constantly being killed after having run behind cover from 2 seconds or so.
I could literally rush through a room and kill some stationary guy into there 1-2 seconds before he actually sees me.
Or, a guy giving me his back kills me 1 second before I see him turning around.
The damage isn't the problem at all, it simply feels so because what we see is horribly delayed.
If the final release won't have this fixed (heres to hoping it could be fixed), this game is doomed.
Other than this, and some minor glitches in the beta, the game is literally awesome.


completely agree, and we need DICE to hear this.


----------



## ULAWE

Oh here too

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/ulawe/


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ULAWE*


Oh here too

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/ulawe/


Your win/loss is fully erect









K/d don't matter


----------



## crizthakidd

add iseph. i hate feeling this alone lol


----------



## djriful

Memory Hungry!


----------



## ULAWE

Anyone want to play hit me up on msn


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *remer*


Just ordered a 27 inch 3D vision monitor for bf3.

Also, I just saw that Lune (FourTwoFour) has more kills than anyone else in jets.










I solute you







I don't think I could see myself dropping that much on a 27 inch monitor, but definitely give us your impressions of it when you get it set up!

And congrats Lune.


----------



## ULAWE

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...8/1/204775578/

^--- 50 Kills 22 Deaths


----------



## BreakDown

to people that have played on the caspian border map.

how does capture the flag work?

do you get points per second when a flag is under your control? or is it re-spawn ticket based?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


to people that have played on the caspian border map.

how does capture the flag work?

do you get points per second when a flag is under your control? or is it re-spawn ticket based?


It's the same scoring system as BC2 as far as I know.


----------



## roasty

Anybody else notice how derped out the sniper looks on the kill cam?? lol he looks like he has a lazy eye or something!


----------



## Jmatt110

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Memory Hungry!











You have to divide that by the number of GPU's you have.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I'm on strike until something other than Metro/Rush is available,lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Hey guys that 3.9gb update was bogus right. Or should i download it? I read it just redownloads the game which made sense since it was the same size.


Anyone?


----------



## rivaldog

Got it working, just decided to do a fresh image again lol

So how do I get into a Caspian Border map server?? I can't even find any on the server browser


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Got it working, just decided to do a fresh image again lol

So how do I get into a Caspian Border map server?? I can't even find any on the server browser










they took down all the servers because they were done testing


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone?


I didnt update, and im playing fine, if it was an actual update, we would all need it to play...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


to people that have played on the caspian border map.

how does capture the flag work?

do you get points per second when a flag is under your control? or is it re-spawn ticket based?


Its the same as BC2 and BF2 where it counts down tickets from whatever the server has set. Respanwing reduces it by 1, although a revive will stop the loss of a ticket. Having more points on the map makes it count down too I believe.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


they took down all the servers because they were done testing










i got into CB twice, manage to jump in the jet a couple of times as well, all my joystick settings were backwards though, so i need got any kills


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Memory Hungry!











What program is that?


----------



## GreddyGo

That will be the evga precision applet running on a g19.


----------



## jagz

Anyone else suffer hard locks since 285.27 drivers? At first, it was running BF3 demo awesome but started hard locking like the classic BFBC2 hard locks. Also resets my bios when this happens.


----------



## kiwiasian

Earlier today I was discussing BF3 amongst my friends and they were talking about how the game looks so bad compared to the footage they've seen online. One of my friends went ahead and said that it was because all the footage was on PC. A lot of pro-console complaining ensued.

I didn't say anything, but I had a good laugh.

Anyways.
That is all.


----------



## DBEAU

The current beta drivers are 285.38


----------



## AMDrocks

Aha, I feel sorry for console players sometimes, But if they want the best graphics, They need to play on pc.


----------



## jadenx2

ok well all bashing the beta talk aside, whos pumped for the back to karkand maps? wake island !!!


----------



## Madman340

Aha, I feel sorry for pc players sometimes, But if they want to pay out the bazoo, They went in the right direction.

Just messing with you, but honestly both have their pros and cons, no reason to feel sorry for the other because they both miss out on something.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ULAWE*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...8/1/204775578/
^--- 50 Kills 22 Deaths


Just to be "that" guy http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...3/1/249163869/


----------



## hick

So I am having a few friends over for lan, they are idiots and didnt download BF3 beta so 5 of us are using 2 pc's to play...is there a folder I can just copy to their pc's? Install
origin move folder (which folder) to their pc...


----------



## jadenx2

did DICE say if there were going to be dedicated servers and mod tools at all?


----------



## identitycrisis

Has anyone run into the scenario where they are unlocking upgrades but cant select them? ive unlocked like 3 scopes for assault and I cant seem to use them, im stuck on iron sites, getting raped with 1 shot hits to the head...

Go figure after I post I FINALLY figure it out. LOL I forgot they unlock per weapon..


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hick;15132217*
> So I am having a few friends over for lan, they are idiots and didnt download BF3 beta so 5 of us are using 2 pc's to play...is there a folder I can just copy to their pc's? Install
> origin move folder (which folder) to their pc...


Yep in Program x86/ Origin Games/ open beta bf3.. WEll soemthing like that. It contains the files. Just copy them over to the other machine with origin closed open it back up and resume the download


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15132251*
> did DICE say if there were going to be dedicated servers and mod tools at all?


What is there to know about dedicated servers? Of course there will be... lawl







theres dedicated even for consoles lol

no mod tools for now (but they havent said NO MOD TOOLS EVER) so maybe we get some in future.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15132166*
> The current beta drivers are 285.38


doh. thanks. Hopefully I don't hard lock on those drivers then.


----------



## Ovrclck

Add me guys. Names "mewfred"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BreakDown

ARGH!!!!

i really dont like the conquest "scoring" system.

if you score points each second a flag is under your control, you encourage/force people to fight for the flags, giving the game a much better flow to it.

if its just like in BC2 most people wont even care there is a flag. they will camp and shoot the first thing they see.

i think thats my only issue with the game so far, but it really buggs me.


----------



## GrandMax

Nice! This is epic. This game will own.

After figuring out how to make it work with my 6870s (No MSAA, medium texture, else on ultra). I am now having a great time.

14-0 with Recon before entering the Metro. I finished at 25-3 with assault. I own them. Why aren't headshot a one-hit kill. They should be! I get the headshot but on the second bullet more than the first.

Anyways, just imagine the big maps with vehicles.


----------



## djriful

Are the grenades aka sticky bomb? It can stick to the tree. I thought it would bounce off at an angle.


----------



## GrandMax

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2826550451858086663/

OCN platoon ftw...


----------



## darksandz93

everytime i try to launch the game, i keep getting a sorry that page doesn't exist


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksandz93*


everytime i try to launch the game, i keep getting a sorry that page doesn't exist


Update browser. Change browser. Install plug-in...

Anyone manage to setup the ESN Sonar VOIP plug-in?


----------



## Clipze

that "leaked" jet footage was from a 360....


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451858086663/
OCN platoon ftw...


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5/listmembers/ Currently the main one, waiting on mods to make our thread official


----------



## Infinite Jest

THe only compliment I can make thus far is the utterly jaw-dropping audio. DICE has outdone themselves this go around with the audio, at least. I'm kind of warming up to the gun-play, but metro is a poorly designed map. It's like after BFBC2, DICE decided that choke-points were the new rage (i.e. MOH) and they don't seem to want to waiver from them. For some reason I can't get into Caspian, but I hope it is better.

EDIT: Also, some of the upper echelon Support weapons need to be balanced. What is up with DICE and making overpowered lmgs?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5/listmembers/ Currently the main one, waiting on mods to make our thread official


Maximum number reached...

Guess there will be more than one!


----------



## GTR Mclaren

anyone else hate battlelog with a passion ??

I do

In fact, I like Origin, the interface is great and better looking than Steam

but Battlelog...I hope they fire all that damn team that make that horrible thing


----------



## djriful

for those people with monitor more than 100+ PPI (Pixel Per Inch) just run at 1xAA. You really can't tell the differences. Like my screen pixels are so tiny.

You will be more happier with 1xAA 10-20FPS boost.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



We are currently having issues with passwords containing
special characters (such as &%<>).

Until we have fixed this, you can change your password to
only use alphanumeric characters at http://profile.ea.com


Ugh, they no like my password with non alpha numeric characters...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What is there to know about dedicated servers? Of course there will be... lawl







theres dedicated even for consoles lol

no mod tools for now (but they havent said *NO MOD TOOLS EVER*) so maybe we get some in future.


yes they did. but after a ton of whining from the community; they have decided to reconsider that statement...


----------



## FlawleZ

I've been trying for the last hour to get in and can't. Always says "joining server" or sometimes "connecting to server" but never does. I've tried 50 different servers. Are they simply maxed out right now? Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TurboPanda

quick question..when playing the beta i seem to have some very odd mouse lag its alot like aim assist on cod but multiplied x10 anyone else seem to be having major mouse issues?


----------



## djriful

Something make no senses.

- Scope blimp/flares while the sun is behind their back... wut?

- Sniper shots are straight accurate. Not like BFBC2 where the shot will be curve at the long distance. I'm not sure but it looks like back to most simple straight shooting typical games.

- Flashlight flares in daylight should not be visible. Sunlight is very strong and it will overwhelm any flashlights or any typical lights.

- Flashlight flares should decay over distances. That is impossible to have a such a strong blinding flare at a 20 meters distance unless the area is extreme pitchblack but in Metro there are no pitchblack area.

on second notes, I hardly play recon. I'm not saying it will benefits them more but it is too easy to spot snipers for any other classes. The game is becoming a bit too easy over BFBC2.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *InfamousLegend*


Crap, I wanted to join the OCN platoon!

OCN forum members should have first pick.


How else would someone know to join the OCN platoon if they weren't on OCN other than randomly searching OCN?









Hopefully DICE will make the platoon size unlimited for big clans and forums.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *homestyle*


Get ready for 24/7 <insert map name here> servers only.

That was the worst thing about bf2. 24/7 karkand/jalabad/sharqi maps.


I like the 24/7 maps, it means you can choose what map you want to play when you want to play it on the same servers which also increases the chance of meeting regular gaming buddies. Plus there will be plenty of dedicated servers so there are bound to be a good number of large rotation servers as well as 24/7 maps.


----------



## Blackops_2

While i agree the flashlight glare shouldn't be as bad at distance if you want to get technical a surefire flashlight will blind the hell out of you at 20m. Hell you can use some as a spot light to shoot at 200m maybe 250. Most are brighter than a spot light, well the military grade ones anyway. They're extremely extremely bright. So i understand where they're coming from with it blinding at 20m. But i agree on all other points. There doesn't seem to be much bullet drop, but it feels more like BF2 that way IMO, although as you said it is too straight. The bullet drop in BF2 wasn't huge like it is in BC2. I agree about the glare, and the flashlight in the daytime for sure.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


Hey guys I just got Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit, and now the BF3 beta won't install properly on my PC... It worked perfectly fine on 32 bit, but now when I try installing it from origin, I get an error that says some VC++ distributable package could not install, set up cannot continue, and then the number 1618. Any one know what to do?


1) Fully update windows.

2) Update directX

Still no work? Try installing Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 Redistributable Package (x64)


----------



## RallyMaster

Metro is imbalanced. Defending team always wins.

I really find it almost pointless to play now because the attacking team always gets stopped as soon as they hit the subways.

The game is clunky. Wow, it is really clunky. LMGs get "mounted" unnecessarily a lot of the time and doesn't get "mounted" when needed. I wish there was just a button to hit to get the bipod out. Half the time, I can't scope into my 4X when playing assault, resulting in my death.

I played an hour of this on the first day of early access and I played another hour or two tonight. Same verdict: this is boring. Coming from someone who played more than 300 hours each of BF2 and BC2, that's saying something.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *djriful*   - Sniper shots are straight accurate. Not like BFBC2 where the shot will be curve at the long distance. I'm not sure but it looks like back to most simple straight shooting typical games.

on second notes, I hardly play recon. I'm not saying it will benefits them more but it is too easy to spot snipers for any other classes. The game is becoming a bit too easy over BFBC2.  
   
 You Tube  



 
 There is a pretty significant drop on the sniper rifles.

Also even though I've literally only played recon, I prefer it with the giant scope glare. Helps stop campers.


----------



## dioxholster

what you guys do is a hobby, these guys just want to game and consoles do that with the flick of a button. In the future onLive will take over and they will get best graphics.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


- Sniper shots are straight accurate. Not like BFBC2 where the shot will be curve at the long distance. I'm not sure but it looks like back to most simple straight shooting typical games.


I was sniping on caspian border and there is bullet drop. At long distance there's actually more drop than BC2

lol ^ ninja'd


----------



## jayxx9

I Cant connect to Game arena servers but to all other servers, and I'm on telstra!


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Alright, I really enjoyed the beta , actually I think for a beta it has alot of potential even if it has alot of bugs. I actually thought that my 6870 wouldnt run it , but im running at high/ultra settings and its running pretty good, no laggy and not even choppy at all.

I would like to know why is caspian border map is included in battlelog and I dont see any Caspian border server ? Not included in beta ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theSpacec0wboy

That's why. Telstra.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

I just played on a console. Im so glad I just bought this PC


----------



## djriful

Yeah thanks for the video demonstration! That's why i said I wasn't sure because in Metro, it's all close distance and tight area.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


Aha, I feel sorry for pc players sometimes, But if they want to pay out the bazoo, They went in the right direction.

Just messing with you, but honestly both have their pros and cons, no reason to feel sorry for the other because they both miss out on something.


I hate it when people say that, it's not true at all.
I paid $400 for my PC and the beta looks better on it than it does on my 360. You don't need to pay ridiculous prices to game on a PC.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebuyologist*


I preordered bf3 from newegg, but after reading through a lot of forums, there is just so much junk flying around, I don't know what to make of it. I've heard from multiple sources that camping is out of control and the metro map is terrible. I've also heard from the other side of the fence as well, but I seem to be seeing a lot more negative responses than positive. Should I be worried? I don't like CoD and it's run and gun, mindless, any kid can pick up and play gameplay, but I also don't want a game where I am constantly being sniped from across the map and can't get in a decent firefight every now and then. What are this communities opinions, as I feel they are a bit more intelligent than some I've been reading.


It's a beta... there are suppose to be complaints, that's the point of betas.

1) Play the beta yourself, best way to judge it

2) Camping, aka sitting in one spot covering an area, seems to be a logical thing to do when you are defending in rush mode. However the attacking team camping is just silly.

3) Snipers are not overpowered. Sniping and the few weapons I've unlocked are much more difficult fire accurately compared to BC2 and BF2, most guns in the game have some serious recoil including the semi-auto sniper rifles. The bolt action snipers aren't one shot kills. And when you look at a sniper from the front you see a bright light reflecting off the scope that you can see from across the map that gives away the snipers position.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


It's a beta... there are suppose to be complaints, that's the point of betas.

1) Play the beta yourself, best way to judge it

2) Camping, aka sitting in one spot covering an area, seems to be a logical thing to do when you are defending in rush mode. However the attacking team camping is just silly.

3) Snipers are not overpowered. Sniping and the few weapons I've unlocked are much more difficult fire accurately compared to BC2 and BF2, most guns in the game have some serious recoil including the semi-auto sniper rifles. The bolt action snipers aren't one shot kills. And when you look at a sniper from the front you see a bright light reflecting off the scope that you can see from across the map that gives away the snipers position.


Agreed. I was really skeptical about prone coming back, but if you play enough, you'll realize it's a mechanic that bears absolutely no resemblance to how it's used in the likes of COD. Once further some bugs ironed out, it paired with the vaulting mechanic IMO will spice up the entry a bit. As far as recon goes, I'd venture to say it's underpowered for the same reason (hint: use iron sights not eh first semi auto rifles and youVe amazed about how much better they are than scoped). I'd venture to say that the support class is a bit overpowered weapon wise, with many of the later lmgs being similar to how the m60 was in bfbc2 (very accurate, powerful; yes, I'm looking at you pkp). Unfortunately Amy you is on its wah out, but as long as mas are better than metro nd vehicle combat is solid, I'll keep my preorder.


----------



## theturbofd

Either I'm late or I just didn't know that battle log will be coming to our phones


----------



## Stikes

I don't know what all the people are lalalalala whining about, playing metro with buddies every night. All 8 of us can EASILY join the same server and kick ass together. I LOVE origin, I LOVE battlelog even more. And even better yet I'm playing Battlefield 3


----------



## djriful

I'm playing Engineer a lot... I really love the RPG in BF3. It was just awesome to fire ahead.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Prone was a problem in BF2 with the dolphin diving exploit. This is not present in BF3 where you have to wait a second to shoot when going prone. I'm very happy that they included prone in BF3, it's been a huge tactical factor in Battlefield games since the beginning, allowing for more tactical choices and making digging into a defensive position much more effective as well as sneaking past enemy lines for flanks or capturing flags.


----------



## matrices

I've spent enough time with the man-shooting aspect to deem this a solid example of beefy gunplay, since there's little else to judge of actual gameplay based on this ridiculous map. What a difference sound makes, too. I wish I had a subwoofer built into my mouse.

I sincerely hope "Ultra" is more impressive than this, though, because graphically, this is nothing but BC2 with some nicer particle effects thrown in, like a Source update, and the ability to chip away at cover.

The infantry and subway-centric map feels akin to being handed a creature or character creation demo; compared to what the Battlefield series represents, it's so small that the only thing anyone can do is wildly extrapolate, at least without having played on Caspian.


----------



## djriful

I really can't wait to play the campaign after playing multiplayer for hours.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


I've spent enough time with the man-shooting aspect to deem this a solid example of beefy gunplay, since there's little else to judge of actual gameplay based on this ridiculous map. What a difference sound makes, too. I wish I had a subwoofer built into my mouse.

I sincerely hope "Ultra" is more impressive than this, though, because graphically, this is nothing but BC2 with some nicer particle effects thrown in, like a Source update, and the ability to chip away at cover.

The infantry and subway-centric map feels akin to being handed a creature or character creation demo; compared to what the Battlefield series represents, it's so small that the only thing anyone can do is wildly extrapolate, at least without having played on Caspian.


Definitely more, this is 3.9GB contents without campaign. Actual game maybe reach 20GB.


----------



## Celeras

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ULAWE*


Check out my K/D

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/204775578/


Got you beat my friend: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/227355328/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


Got you beat my friend: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/227355328/


got you beat my friend

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/333812970/

lol messin wit ya


----------



## Varrkarus

I <3 Prone


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I <3 Prone










Sprinting + Prone = Slide!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

For the love of god how do you map your mouse in this game. I get to that screen and nothing happens when I go to map a key or a mouse button!!!

Anyway, the beta is killer and even my 5750 can max it at my crappy 1440x900 around 30FPS-40FPS inside tunnel and 25-30FPS outside. SO yeah, I need an upgrade.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dioxholster*


what you guys do is a hobby, these guys just want to game and consoles do that with the flick of a button. In the future onLive will take over and they will get best graphics.


OnLive doesn't work for BF3 since it uses web based battlelog. It needs to communicate with the web interface. OnLive only render the game and display it via high bandwidth connection.

OnLive is a great alternative but suffer in 200-300ms delays, and if your connection is slow. It will not work.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


For the love of god how do you map your mouse in this game. I get to that screen and nothing happens when I go to map a key or a mouse button!!!

Anyway, the beta is killer and even my 5750 can max it at my crappy 1440x900 around 30FPS-40FPS inside tunnel and 25-30FPS outside. SO yeah, I need an upgrade.


I'm having trouble mapping some keys. It's buggy. Maybe I'll try again later.

Getting on 64players map will definitely unplayable to me with that card unless you lower to Mid settings.

I had to OC + Voltage both of my HD6970 Crossfire to get a:

low 50FPS and high 120FPS outside.
low 70FPS and high 140FPS inside.

Both on Operation Metro. I did not have the chance to run 64 players map but I am thinking it will trim my FPS by 20-30%.

edited: on 2560x1440 (don't want to freak you out) your resolution is playable for most part if you get a decent high end card.


----------



## Higgins

Stereo audio is set to *OFF *by default. Switch it on in the audio settings!

Set obnoxiously huge so that my post won't get overlooked.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Just played for about a half hour. FPS never dipped below 55 which is nice for my resolution, and vram usage was at 2200MB+. Feels really good, looks even better. I'm pretty excited for the real game.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Stereo audio is set to *OFF *by default. Switch it on in the audio settings!


Doesn't it say just beneath that the settings only for headphones/2.0/1 speakers? That implies to me anyway that it's more of a "surround sound" effect.

With headphones you'd want 5.1 in windows, Dolby Headphone or CMSS3D, and Home Cinema for the best experience. At least that's what I'd assume. Any other opinions guys?


----------



## Clawbog

Tags
battlefield 3, battlelog, beta, bf3, dice, *modern warefare 3*, tanks


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Stereo audio is set to *OFF *by default. Switch it on in the audio settings!

Set obnoxiously huge so that my post won't get overlooked.


Why would you want stereo unless you only use 2 speakers? For surround sound you don't want stereo. That is why it is off by default.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Stereo audio is set to *OFF *by default. Switch it on in the audio settings!

Set obnoxiously huge so that my post won't get overlooked.


I prefer it off, because otherwise everything will be quiet down... like really quiet

Especially those with X-Fi surround cards or 5.1 even like I have only 2.0 speakers but my card is able to fake the surround sound CMSS 3D balbalbal whatever thats call.


----------



## mtbiker033

performs much better now!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


performs much better now!


perform what much better?


----------



## micro5797

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgrrsh26*


I just played on a console. Im so glad I just bought this PC


Ditto


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


perform what much better?


the beta played horrible for me yesterday but much much better today


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Why would you want stereo unless you only use 2 speakers? For surround sound you don't want stereo. That is why it is off by default.


I would think that the vast majority of people have either stereo speakers or headphones. There's no reason for it to be on Mono, or to even have that option to begin with.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Tags
battlefield 3, battlelog, beta, bf3, dice, *modern warefare 3*, tanks











Anyone can add tags, someone is trollin us no doubt.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


I would think that the vast majority of people have either stereo speakers or headphones. There's no reason for it to be on Mono, or to even have that option to begin with.


It does not say mono. It is stereo on or off. You do not want stereo. Stereo sucks. There is a setting for your type of setup (headphones, home cinema, war tapes, hi fi, etc.). I forget the default there, and I am not sure what the differences are there. I am sure hi fi would suck. Yet there is a separate on/off for stereo.

I am betting the default is discreet audio sent to your sound card/onboard audio. Let your hardware do the work. Setting it to stereo, at least in most applications, leads to the same sound sent to all speakers. So it becomes a big mashup of noises all over the place. I never turn on stereo for anything, especially since I have a discreet 6 channel setup. In stereo it sends the same audio to all the speakers. So yeah, in stereo, you are surrounded by sound, but it's the same sounds. It's a really old style of audio.


----------



## Smokerocks

Quote:



It does not say mono. It is stereo on or off. You do not want stereo. Stereo sucks. There is a setting for your type of setup (headphones, home cinema, war tapes, hi fi, etc.). I forget the default there, and I am not sure what the differences are there. I am sure hi fi would suck. Yet there is a separate on/off for stereo.

I am betting the default is discreet audio sent to your sound card/onboard audio. Let your hardware do the work. Setting it to stereo, and least in most applications, leads to the same sound sent to all speakers. So it becomes a big mashup of noises all over the place. I never turn on stereo for anything, especially since I have a discreet 6 channel setup. In stereo it sends the same audio to all the speakers. So yeah, in stereo, you are surrounded by sound, but it's the same sounds. It's a really old style of audio.


Dude, that is absolutely wrong.

Edit (I guess I should explain): Stereo is simply a dual channel output (or input), whereas mono would be a single channel.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


It does not say mono. It is stereo on or off. You do not want stereo. Stereo sucks. There is a setting for your type of setup (headphones, home cinema, war tapes, hi fi, etc.). I forget the default there, and I am not sure what the differences are there. I am sure hi fi would suck. Yet there is a separate on/off for stereo.

I am betting the default is discreet audio sent to your sound card/onboard audio. Let your hardware do the work. Setting it to stereo, at least in most applications, leads to the same sound sent to all speakers. So it becomes a big mashup of noises all over the place. I never turn on stereo for anything, especially since I have a discreet 6 channel setup. In stereo it sends the same audio to all the speakers. So yeah, in stereo, you are surrounded by sound, but it's the same sounds. It's a really old style of audio.


You don't know anything about audio. Stereo is two channels; left and right.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


this is boring. Coming from someone who played more than 300 hours each of BF2 and BC2, that's saying something.


300HRS Thats it? what the dealy ? I played BF2 for over 1331hrs And i didnt start playing till 2009 I have almost 300hrs just in tanks, and have not played more than one or two rounds in over a 1 yr . Ive have only owned BFBC2 a few months and have over a hundred hours? And yes i have a life and job/girlfriend.LOL 300hrs isnt that much for battlefield gamer. And yes i think the beta is a piece of poop. 
But i also think the game is complete and is going to blow us away!!!!, I think they just gave us this POS because they over promoted and sold the beta . So the had to give us something.
*I think BF3 is going to be great!!







*


----------



## Smokerocks

Quote:



300HRS Thats it? what the dealy ? I played BF2 for over *1331hrs* And i didnt start playing till 2009 I have almost 300hrs just in tanks, and have not played...


Stop when you reach 1337; it'll be the only way to gracefully retire.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


the beta played horrible for me yesterday but much much better today


Did they do another update? I downloaded the first one the 28th, did they do a another one?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokerocks*


Stop when you reach 1337; it'll be the only way to gracefully retire.


LOL it may sound like alot, trust me its not for bf2. I am not even the highest rank you can be, im only a major? That game takes half your life to level up. And there are people that have 1300hrs + just in jets and tanks.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


the beta played horrible for me yesterday but much much better today


Ditto! I'm actually much happier with the 560 Ti...even tho its still crashing.

Does no one else have the problem of the game freezing, minimizing, and unable to bring to front? It happens 1 to 3 min in game and I have to kill bf3.exeffinE.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

I wanna know where the hell are my weapon stats. Idk the difference between anything, besides fire rate.


----------



## 95329

Could some guys post 6950 CF results? Or 6970 results since my cards are basically 6970s currently..

For the record I get around 70-80avg and around 50min. Maybe I should try recording the FPS to get reliable results









Settings: Full HD, 4X AA, 16X AF all high (since ultra doesn't do anything).

Edit: 10.10 preview drivers.

Edit2: I just realized I had somekind of a bug with 3DMark11 last night and all night the computer has been running this "3DMark11worklog" or something using a whole quarter of my CPU time. Might have dropped the FPS as well


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smokerocks*


Dude, that is absolutely wrong.

Edit (I guess I should explain): Stereo is simply a dual channel output (or input), whereas mono would be a single channel.


Yes, it's two channel, yet for the vast majority of applications it's just a mashup of multiple sounds sent to two speakers. There is some slight left to right. The default is not mono. It does not say mono. I have it off, and I definitely have surround.

If only have 2 speakers, let your hardware do the work. Especially since most hardware can do a better job of simulating surround.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


I wanna know where the hell are my weapon stats. Idk the difference between anything, besides fire rate.


I agree with you here, although I guess it promotes people to choose a weapon which they feel is better instead of omg it does more damage, I mean I'm still using the saw after unlocking the pkp because it feels so much better!

Also does anyone think that certain smgs need to be adjusted a bit?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


You don't know anything about audio. Stereo is two channels; left and right.


There is what it claims to be and what you get. If something is recorded in 2 channel stereo, yeah, it's left and right. Yet if you put something in stereo and the source is not from a normal 2 channel stereo recording (something that is not audio recordings and tv) all you get is a poor mashup of sounds from 2 speakers since the audio is meant for more than 2 speakers (at least if you turn it on from the source end). Let your hardware determine what to do with the sound, not some poor stereo setup from Battlefield.

In the end, the default is not mono. That is my main point. Stereo is there for hardware that would not have a clue what to do with something sent to it that is not 2 channel (which would be for console players that use their tv speakers, or people with audio cards that an only decode 2 channel).


----------



## spice003

well i just wanna let everyone know i've updated my user title


----------



## Blackops_2

Someone isn't happy with BF3









Been playing on my backup rig. Performance isn't as good as my sig, still good though.

I'm still having a blast. Now playing it without mics and a friend gets pretty old. But lately been playing with a friend of mine and it's been a blast. Nothing like coordinated team effort


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


well i just wanna let everyone one know i've updated my user title










You should change it or some power hungry mods will jump at the chance to infract you.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *poopascoopa*


you should change it or some power hungry mods will jump at the chance to infract you.


^^ this


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I'm still having a blast. Now playing it without mics and a friend gets pretty old. But lately been playing with a friend of mine and it's been a blast. Nothing like coordinated team effort











Honestly having one person with you who knows what they are doing makes a whole load of difference in winning a round and actually having fun. Especially in Caspian, fun times were had.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


well i just wanna let everyone know i've updated my user title










At least go with something classy like ānōrum. I'd bet they'd let that one go.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Honestly having one person with you who knows what they are doing makes a whole load of difference in winning a round and actually having fun. Especially in Caspian, fun times were had.


Exactly, it also feels more natural to work with your team than in BC2. Which BC2 seemed off in some way. Although it does suck to some extent when your team doesn't know how to rush. I understand the beta just opened and it takes a little time to get the hang of the game. But that being said there is nothing more frustrating then a team that doesn't even attempt to rush. Just had that with the last round of the night. Both my friend and I pulled the team past the first Mcom barely, only to hit a dead end in the first section of the metro. Extremely frustrating because for some reason i seriously don't like defending on metro it's boring and i prefer to use the M16/M4 for some odd reason. I think it's recoil control..


----------



## MIKEVALL

Im on alot ,add me if you want. It would be nice to play on a squad that doesnt teamkill ,when they spawn on me and i scare them>lol
BF3-BETA = MIKEVALL


----------



## ULAWE

Hey im on BF3 right now, add me ULAWE


----------



## bnmbnm

whats about "destruction 3.0"?

played with c4 couple rounds and found:

-bushes not destructible while wall next to bush shows damage
-some electric street light pols not destructible
-concrete things around map not even showing damage from c4
-in buildings only some walls can be destroyed, other walls/doors not even showing damage
-some of thin low metal fences (one you jump over) not destructible
-some civil cars around the map not explode and stand like wall
-some civil cars even tank cannot move or destroy
-some trees not fall even from six c4's
-c4 on billboard only removes the adds but the billboard stands like new

hope these things are beta bugs or incomplete version because it makes feeling like limited games where a path for me was made i only need to follow.., unlike bad company 2 where its 90% destructible and feels like "i can do whatever i want"


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


whats about "destruction 3.0"?

played with c4 couple rounds and found:

-bushes not destructible while wall next to bush shows damage
-some electric street light pols not destructible
-concrete things around map not even showing damage from c4
-in buildings only some walls can be destroyed, other walls/doors not even showing damage
-some of thin low metal fences (one you jump over) not destructible
-some civil cars around the map not explode and stand like wall
-some civil cars even tank cannot move or destroy
-some trees not fall even from six c4's
-c4 on billboard only removes the adds but the billboard stands like new

hope these things are beta bugs or incomplete version because it makes feeling like limited games where a path for me was made i only need to follow.., unlike bad company 2 where its 90% destructible and feels like "i can do whatever i want"


I think the news section on the battlelog forums said that they removed destruction in the beta because it was causing quicksand effects around the map.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bnmbnm*


whats about "destruction 3.0"?

played with c4 couple rounds and found:

-bushes not destructible while wall next to bush shows damage
-some electric street light pols not destructible
-concrete things around map not even showing damage from c4
-in buildings only some walls can be destroyed, other walls/doors not even showing damage
-some of thin low metal fences (one you jump over) not destructible
-some civil cars around the map not explode and stand like wall
-some civil cars even tank cannot move or destroy
-some trees not fall even from six c4's
-c4 on billboard only removes the adds but the billboard stands like new

hope these things are beta bugs or incomplete version because it makes feeling like limited games where a path for me was made i only need to follow.., unlike bad company 2 where its 90% destructible and feels like "i can do whatever i want"


I know they removed terrain destruction for the beta. They also determined that they could not have things be fully destructible for gameplay purposes. No more wiping out an entire forest like BFBC2, and many walls are made non destructible.

It makes sense. You need to have some form of cover. It makes the gameplay better. If everything was destructible then teams would spend much of a game leveling everything, especially for rush where defenders would destroy every bit of cover.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


I think the news section on the battlelog forums said that they removed destruction in the beta because it was causing quicksand effects around the map.


That is the terrain destruction (creating craters in the ground). The building and tree destruction are still in there. I don't think they plan to change that much.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


Were you getting any screen flickering with crossfire enabled? It also seems running a single card resulted in smoother game play. Also, what drivers are you currently running?



Yep, I get screen flickering, they are gonna need better drivers in the future (are BF3 needs to be optimized for it a little better). I'm running the latest drivers 11.10 preview ones.

I haven't had time to play it tonight but I'll try and get on and see if things are better.

when I ran a single card things were great... I was getting around 40fps average, it would dip down to around 33-35 sometimes but things ran smooth and this is with the settings all at High with 4xAA and 0 motion blur, Vsync off.


----------



## Jodiuh

So there's actually quite a few threads on battlelog forums about my issue. But here's exactly what's happening.

-1 to 5 minutes in game
-freeze
-minimize
-unable to see cursor
-ctrl-alt-del
-click Battlefield 3 window on taskbar
-lose cursor again
-ctrl-alt-del
-kill BF3.exe

Have tried...

-IE and Chrome
-Disabling all unneeded processes
-Different WANs
-Stock speeds
-Singing "I will always love you by Whitney Houston"

I'm on .38's, using MS Security Essentials (disabled), w/ rig in sig.

Next on the list is...

-disabling Aero
-messing about w/ nvpanel
-uninstalling MS Security Essentials
-Firefox
-rubbing down the Deathadder with rosemary and peppermint lotion from Bath and Bodyworks

Fix this issue and I will totally fail to deliver as a squadmate in a future game. I've gotten old, fat, and slow...what?


----------



## Alatar

I'm sure this has also been asked a hundred times but since I really don't want to browse the 60 pages of new posts here I'll ask:

Is there an official OCN BF3 platoon now? etc...?


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


I'm sure this has also been asked a hundred times but since I really don't want to browse the 60 pages of new posts here I'll ask:

Is there an official OCN BF3 platoon now? etc...?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451858086663/


----------



## athlon 64

hello, could somebody please help me, for the past 3 days i can"T join any server, it just keep"s saying joining server, or joining friend and i just can"t get into game, i tried that fix with weird "e" in the game name but i never had that problem, the game is called battlefield 3 beta, normaly, i also checked registry but the name is ok, i"m using nvidia gtx285 and i installed battlefield 3 optimized drivers for nvidia, downloaded from battlelog, i tried turning firewall and all anttiviruse"s off but still i can"t join any server.


----------



## xartion

Neat little web-viewer *just* for Battlelog (no URL bar, etc, double-clicking shortcut immediately launches battlelog), minimizes to tray and only uses 60-70mb RAM. Trying to get every last bit of performance I can


----------



## Jodiuh

Gotta link?

FWIW, Firefox and disabling Aero still have not cleared up the game freeze/minimizing issue. But I did check event viewer and driver stopped responding's listed every time it happened. Could just be more of a statement rather than a card/driver issue though.


----------



## ULAWE

You Tube  



 
 I uploaded a clip of me playing BF3


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *herophobic*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451858086663/


Thanks man, application sent


----------



## l337sft

No more caspian







finally got my sig rig doing 35-50 fps at all times


----------



## kcuestag

Whoah.

I OC'ed my cards from 880/1375 (stock) to 940/1415 and it made a huge difference specially in the beggining of the Metro map I went from an average of 80-100fps to an average of 115-150fps.









That is maxed out except AA which is at MSAAx2.


----------



## Neroh

I'm running Ultra textures with everything else on High, with MSAA set to 2 and I dip below 40fps alot while outside. Inside is fine at 60-70. This is with a 6970 at stock. I think I might add a second one soon, the dips below 40 are noticeable sometimes.


----------



## XiZeL

why the hell do guns have flashlights brighter than the sun?

oh yes and team balancing FTW


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Whoah.

I OC'ed my cards from 880/1375 (stock) to 940/1415 and it made a huge difference specially in the beggining of the Metro map I went from an average of 80-100fps to an average of 115-150fps.









That is maxed out except AA which is at MSAAx2.


I am planning on a second GTX 580 in two weeks. So you recommend overclocking them? I want the best bf3 experience on my rig. My biggest concern is heat , with my rig being on air.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


I am planning on a second GTX 580 in two weeks. So you recommend overclocking them? I want the best bf3 experience on my rig. My biggest concern is heat , with my rig being on air.


You don't really need to OC them, I OC'ed them because I was bored and wanted to see if I had any improvement in the BETA.

I could even play with them underclocked and still play at +60fps at all times.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Neat little web-viewer *just* for Battlelog (no URL bar, etc, double-clicking shortcut immediately launches battlelog), minimizes to tray and only uses 60-70mb RAM. Trying to get every last bit of performance I can










How'd you manage that mate?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You don't really need to OC them, I OC'ed them because I was bored and wanted to see if I had any improvement in the BETA.

I could even play with them underclocked and still play at +60fps at all times.










Thats a huge improvement, but do you notice it, at that high fps anyway???


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Thats a huge improvement, but do you notice it, at that high fps anyway???


No, of course not, anything above 60FPS is the same as I have a 60Hz monitor.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've decided to download the beta, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## linkin93

IMO there should a separate beta-only discussion thread.

Bloated threads are a pain to read.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Finished support class already. The M60 is truly 'the pig'. Haven't touched any other class yet but I love bending all the little snipers/proners in a bush over and giving it to them raw







. Broke 2 KDR finally as well, kind of hard when everyone snipes/camps in this game :/.


----------



## CousinBo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


IMO there should a separate beta-only discussion thread.

Bloated threads are a pain to read.


I agree, it's really hard to keep up with what's going on in this forum. Since we're restricted to only "THE OFFICAL BF3 FORUM" and everything about it goes here. It's really hard to keep up with people posting every 30 sec. Could there be a sub forum while the beta is going or something in this nature. I enjoy reading about BF3 Beta bu not the 2 word comments after someone writes something and the orginal is 3 pages before it.


----------



## Mrhairy

Just thought I'd give you my fps with my 2gb 5970, tested using fraps (using driver version 10.9 - 10.10 still seems very flakey and messes up in Windows a lot imo)

System is 4.4GHz i7 930, 24GB RAM, Win 7 64bit Ultra, lots of watercooling

1920x1200 All settings on Ultra no AA = 110fps (metro outside)








1920x1200 All settings on Ultra 2 x AA = 60fps (metro outside)








1900x1200 All settings on Ultra 4 x AA = 20fps (metro outside)









So im quite happy running with 2 x AA looks awesome, dont think ill be upgrading till the 7xxx comes out.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


IMO there should a separate beta-only discussion thread.

Bloated threads are a pain to read.


Would you like some cheese ,with that whine?


----------



## Alatar

The UMP is a nice gun. The match didn't even get to the last set of objectives


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


The UMP is a nice gun. The match didn't even get to the last set of objectives



















The UMP is ruthlessly overpowered and a lot of fun! Much rage is created by using it


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Would you like some cheese ,with that whine?










Hoffman's Smokey sharp please! And don't forget the black pepper Triscuits!

...wait, I got it backwards...oh well, its late and I'm not right in he head...


----------



## l337sft

Lol, i love this. And no, i dont get 4fps lmao, it was the first time i capped a screenie and it hiccuped for a frame or two.


----------



## Lune

Apparently I'm #1 in the World for Jets lawl : / I feel nerdy! Kcuestag is #4, but he didn't play much

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...r/soldier/1/0/


----------



## Alatar

lol nice.

and I didn't know that battlelog had leaderboards... thanks for the info!


----------



## kcuestag

Awesome! Being 4th in the world is epic.









I should have played with jets a lot more, but I wanted to test all vehicles.









But at least I'm glad to be part of the best BF3 pilots so far.


----------



## Capwn

Nice to see jet whoring is still alive and well..


----------



## $ilent

How do you play map other than metro?


----------



## Deluxe

So apparently there wont be any ingame Squad-management in the final...

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434343-confirmed-squads-only-accessible-battlelog-no-squad-management-game.html

LET YOUR VOICE BE HEARD, VOTE!

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434355-petition-get-fully-working-game-squad-management-poll.html


----------



## l337sft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15136138*
> How do you play map other than metro?


You cant anymore, they stopped testing it


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15136138*
> How do you play map other than metro?


.................

Was that a serious question?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15136165*
> .................
> 
> Was that a serious question?


Well when I go on server browser all I can see and play is rush on metro.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;15136148*
> So apparently there wont be any ingame Squad-management in the final...
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434343-confirmed-squads-only-accessible-battlelog-no-squad-management-game.html


seriously...? I think the guy who said let's take out squad swapping in game should be slapped.

The first lesson in designing UIs and systems like that is: The fewer clicks it takes, the better. And dice doesn't seem to be following that...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;15136148*
> So apparently there wont be any ingame Squad-management in the final...
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434343-confirmed-squads-only-accessible-battlelog-no-squad-management-game.html
> 
> LET YOUR VOICE BE HEARD, VOTE!
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434355-petition-get-fully-working-game-squad-management-poll.html












Why on earth would they even do that? Do they even like the community at all?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15136180*
> Well when I go on server browser all I can see and play is rush on metro.


Metro is currently the only beta testing map. Caspian border servers were online a few days ago for private internal testing but the password has since been leaked and people were able to get on.


----------



## Hilson8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15134871*
> So there's actually quite a few threads on battlelog forums about my issue. But here's exactly what's happening.
> 
> -1 to 5 minutes in game
> -freeze
> -minimize
> -unable to see cursor
> -ctrl-alt-del
> -click Battlefield 3 window on taskbar
> -lose cursor again
> -ctrl-alt-del
> -kill BF3.exe
> 
> Have tried...
> 
> -IE and Chrome
> -Disabling all unneeded processes
> -Different WANs
> -Stock speeds
> -Singing "I will always love you by Whitney Houston"
> 
> I'm on .38's, using MS Security Essentials (disabled), w/ rig in sig.
> 
> Next on the list is...
> 
> -disabling Aero
> -messing about w/ nvpanel
> -uninstalling MS Security Essentials
> -Firefox
> -rubbing down the Deathadder with rosemary and peppermint lotion from Bath and Bodyworks
> 
> Fix this issue and I will totally fail to deliver as a squadmate in a future game. I've gotten old, fat, and slow...what?


Got same problem







, tried a lot of things and nothing seemed to do anything.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Man the squad switching thingy is one of my biggest beef's, I can't stand being in a squad with selfish or dumb players. You really need to be able to change to get better spawn points, and to spawn on good players, not noobs that camp base. That's it, I'm definitely on strike now


----------



## Kvjavs

Has anyone played this on the AMD A8-3850 APU at 1440x900?

What were the results using the integrated graphics?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

^You might need to buy a 6550 and crossfire it, not sure.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15136433*
> Has anyone played this on the AMD A8-3850 APU at 1440x900?
> 
> What were the results using the integrated graphics?


Well what do you think? It's an integrated graphics processor








If you're lucky you might get 10 fps.


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;15136479*
> Well what do you think? It's an integrated graphics processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're lucky you might get 10 fps.


Apparently you haven't done ANY research AT ALL about the AMD APUs


----------



## ElfyOC

wish they had lean left / right....


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElfyOC;15136508*
> wish they had lean left / right....


That would be cool, like Clancy games


----------



## $ilent

wish I could set middle mouse button as crouch!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;12642861*
> Why is everyone worrying so much about whether or not their current video cards can run BF3? lol... DICE isn't gonna make a game that nobody will be able to run.


I saw a youtube of someone playing the game on it's lowest settings and still thought it looked pretty good... although that's just through a small youtube window.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

LOL, I just noticed your case is the motherboard box,that's funny


----------



## enri95

Apparently there is rush 64 player

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDWeVsFdbbY[/ame]


----------



## BradleyW

Is anybody getting screen flashing and black line artifacts in crossfire?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15136626*
> Is anybody getting screen flashing and black line artifacts in crossfire?


Yep me. It's not to bad though


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15136496*
> Apparently you haven't done ANY research AT ALL about the AMD APUs


Yes I did, i just googled it and saw it get 19 fps at heaven benchmark and ~35-40 at stalker on 1280x1024.
So no, that does not look promising AT ALL for BF3.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15136546*
> Apparently there is rush 64 player


has to be a buggy/glitched server. DICE already confirmed the only 64 player servers are conquest.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15136644*
> Yep me. It's not to bad though


It's really bad for me! I am just hoping one of my GPU's is not faulty.
Also vsync setting won't stick.


----------



## $ilent

My game just crashed, nearly took windows with it! I hate how you have to update to these crap new drivers...new driver causes me to lose control of my gpu (fan speed, clocks etc)


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone else except me and one other user having screen flashing and black line artifacts in BF3 Beta?


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15136681*
> It's really bad for me! I am just hoping one of my GPU's is not faulty.
> Also vsync setting won't stick.


got 11.10 installed?

also, try shutting vsync off, and MSAA off, see if that helps.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15136703*
> got 11.10 installed?
> 
> also, try shutting vsync off, and MSAA off, see if that helps.


Yes 11.10 is on. Vsync on and off does not help.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15136702*
> Anyone else except me and one other user having screen flashing and black line artifacts in BF3 Beta?


Yep, that's "normal".
I only see it in the first part of metro iirc.


----------



## djriful

128 players?

Spectator mode? Conquest?










edited: okay I am missing the news here, haha:
http://bf3blog.com/2011/03/battlefield-3-tested-with-128-players/

256 players max... that is insane!


----------



## Tralala

preordered this game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deluxe;15136727*
> Yep, that's "normal".
> I only see it in the first part of metro iirc.


Same here, i just noticed this. Gameplay feels like i am below 60fps as well.
Textures flash like crazy in the very first part as well.


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone running on a 6850 cf? What settings?


----------



## Schizms

Does anyone else find the MK11/SVD (initial recon weapons, semi-auto rifles) a bit OP?

Don't get me wrong... I LOVE them, just need to throw a 4x zoom on and i regularly get a K/D > 3, the MK11 works great as an assault weapon. It just seems TOO easy, even in CQC. I find it hard to want to play anything but recon.

In BC2 I was a PP2000 guy and it just feels slow and weak in BF3.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schizms;15136863*
> Does anyone else find the MK11/SVD (initial recon weapons, semi-auto rifles) a bit OP?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I LOVE them, just need to throw a 4x zoom on and i regularly get a K/D > 3, the MK11 works great as an assault weapon. It just seems TOO easy, even in CQC. I find it hard to want to play anything but recon.
> 
> In BC2 I was a PP2000 guy and it just feels slow and weak in BF3.


PP2000 is a really good gun, but its pretty different to the one in BC2. With the one in BC2 it basically fired a laser beam througout the entire clip, whereas the BF3 version actually isn't that accurate. I personally use the Kobra sight, take the flash supressor off and use single shot all the time. Really nice gun then.

The semi auto recon guns are pretty easy to get kills with, but they do fail badly at really close range just because of the lack of rate of fire. Usually switch over to the Glock for close range stuff then use the Mk11 at medium to long range either with the iron sights or the ACOG. Maybe a bit more recoil or lower rate of fire would balance them a bit better.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schizms;15136863*
> Does anyone else find the MK11/SVD (initial recon weapons, semi-auto rifles) a bit OP?
> 
> Don't get me wrong... I LOVE them, just need to throw a 4x zoom on and i regularly get a K/D > 3, the MK11 works great as an assault weapon. It just seems TOO easy, even in CQC. I find it hard to want to play anything but recon.
> 
> In BC2 I was a PP2000 guy and it just feels slow and weak in BF3.


Nope, not OP at all. Effective, but not OP. What is OP to you exactly? Like, the ability for it to kill you, or be an effective tool? I always wonder about this when people mention things being OP. What's your measure of saying it is, that you're constantly killed by it?

Similar things are said about the UMP and the PP2000. Because both kill their targets, and are generic weapons accessible to all, that people get really irritated by them. The A-91 is stronger than the UMP to me, but it's not a popular weapon since it's Engineer only, so people don't whine about it.

PP2000 is considered really, REALLY good in this game. There are threads calling for it to be nerfed. But you don't share that opinion. See how perspective works? lol

This game isn't like BC2 where you spray an entire clip of death on people. A simple two-three shot burst is enough. With the PP2000, what you want is to get a good, quick scope (or a 3.4x scope) and engage with small bursts. Extended magazine + extra magazines + suppressor allows this to be one of the most efficient CQC weapons in the game.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15136950*
> Nope, not OP at all. Effective, but not OP. What is OP to you exactly? Like, the ability for it to kill you, or be an effective tool? I always wonder about this when people mention things being OP. What's your measure of saying it is, that you're constantly killed by it?
> 
> Similar things are said about the UMP and the PP2000. Because both kill their targets, and are generic weapons accessible to all, that people get really irritated by them. The A-91 is stronger than the UMP to me, but it's not a popular weapon since it's Engineer only, so people don't whine about it.
> 
> PP2000 is considered really, REALLY good in this game. There are threads calling for it to be nerfed. But you don't share that opinion. See how perspective works? lol


My idea of it being OP is the fact that it can shoot fast and yet still be a 1 shot kill most of the time. Seriously I do great with my bolt action snipers it just gets annoying when a half a team is using mk11 and spamming it :/ Me and lune just went through that lol


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15136971*
> My idea of it being OP is the fact that it can shoot fast and yet still be a 1 shot kill most of the time. Seriously I do great with my bolt action snipers it just gets annoying when a half a team is using mk11 and spamming it :/ Me and lune just went through that lol


Well~ a theme throughout BF3 is that weapons act like weapons. The fact that these weapons are starter weapons doesn't mean they're weak. I mean~ like a lot of games make something like an M16 a starter weapon then make it awful... when in reality, it's a damn good AR rifle.

You can reach level 50 in this game, and main a weapon you unlocked at Rank 3, just because it's your style. Dice set out to make a game where there are no 'lame weapons' that nobody uses. Because when they do that, then everyone ends up just picking the best weapon (Like the M60 for Medics in BC2) because the others are lame and have crap damage.

By making all weapons have their own quirks, bonuses and strengths and having them all be stars in some way~ even a starter weapon can be your preferred weapon.

In BC2, I knew a ton of Recon who actually stuck with the M29 for 24/7 use~ so it's not that different there either.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15137021*
> Well~ a theme throughout BF3 is that weapons act like weapons. The fact that these weapons are starter weapons doesn't mean they're weak. I mean~ like a lot of games make something like an M16 a starter weapon then make it awful... when in reality, it's a damn good AR rifle.
> 
> You can reach level 50 in this game, and main a weapon you unlocked at Rank 3, just because it's your style. Dice set out to make a game where there are no 'lame weapons' that nobody uses. Because when they do that, then everyone ends up just picking the best weapon (Like the M60 for Medics in BC2) because the others are lame and have crap damage.
> 
> By making all weapons have their own quirks, bonuses and strengths and having them all be stars in some way~ even a starter weapon can be your preferred weapon.
> 
> In BC2, I knew a ton of Recon who actually stuck with the M29 for 24/7 use~ so it's not that different there either.


I personally love the UMP-45 which is one of the first unlocks of Engineer if I'm not mistaken.

Also love the AK-74u which is the first weapon available for the Russians.


----------



## ntherblast

So how are the Nvidia beta drivers for BF3 are you guys seeing any issues with other games using them?


----------



## Big Wiggly

Decided to make a quick video, I think this was like my 4th game or something.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItOBUz2NfU4[/ame]


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15136711*
> Yes 11.10 is on. Vsync on and off does not help.


Have you try to force it in cact ? Vsync option in game does work. I have force triple buffering and Vsync in nvcp. Sli smooth sailing here.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicnivian

For those of you who haven't seen it.
I kinda only discovered it yesterday as I was too busy wanting to blow crap up.

Kind of a neat feature, and us veterans can 'represent' it seems! Now I just need to dig out my BF1942 key to really show off.

It does say that your tags wont show in beta tho.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15137062*
> I personally love the UMP-45 which is one of the first unlocks of Engineer if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Also love the AK-74u which is the first weapon available for the Russians.


The UMP-45 is an all-class weapon you get at lvl 16. And its OP as hell.

Just use Laser, a 3.4x or 4x scope and flash hider. I usually go around 10k/d with it. No joke.


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicnivian;15137177*
> Kind of a neat feature, and us veterans can 'represent' it seems! Now I just need to dig out my BF1942 key to really show off.


how do i add it? i have my bf1942 key in front of me but i cant add it : (
ok, thats dumb. according to their faq u cant add a game bought before 2009 gg no re


----------



## Nicnivian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crun;15137241*
> how do i add it? i have my bf1942 key in front of me but i cant add it : (
> ok, thats dumb. according to their faq u cant add a game bought before 2009 gg no re


Do you have your 1942 key registered for veteran status?

If so, I just went to Profile > Edit > Click the dog-tags and pick what you want.
The secondary dog-tags were all 5 games that I had registered for veteran status.

*EDIT:*_That only applies to adding a game to your Origin games list. Not veteran status.
Go here: http://veteran.battlefield.com/_


----------



## djriful

Hey guys, I need your info for those who are on SLI/Crossfire.

It just so happen that I ran BF3 Beta with Crossfire *disabled* and the game goes low 30-70FPS but the gameplay FEEL a lot more smoother than in crossfire at 50-120FPS.

Am I experiencing micro-shuttering in this case?


----------



## crun

Quote:


> Do you have your 1942 key registered for veteran status?


nah, where can i do it? ive tried adding the game on origin


----------



## $ilent

slightly confused...I have unlocked a grip and RDS for my m249, but when I check my loadout optons theres no opption there to add either? Where do you change weapon addons?


----------



## Hawk777th

Hit customize on the box.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15137277*
> Hey guys, I need your info for those who are on SLI/Crossfire.
> 
> It just so happen that I ran BF3 Beta with Crossfire *disabled* and the game goes low 30-70FPS but the gameplay FEEL a lot more smoother than in crossfire at 50-120FPS.
> 
> Am I experiencing micro-shuttering in this case?


According to the Toms Hardware article on micro-stuttering, yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15137292*
> Hit customize on the box.


Isnt it the accessories box?


----------



## Strider_2001

Does anyone know if the stats you earn during the beta are transferred to the full game once it goes live??


----------



## tyrone777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strider_2001;15137327*
> Does anyone know if the stats you earn during the beta are transferred to the full game once it goes live??


They do not. I think it is on their FAQ page.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15137287*
> slightly confused...I have unlocked a grip and RDS for my m249, but when I check my loadout optons theres no opption there to add either? Where do you change weapon addons?


I *think* you have to unlock them for each army.

Eg, at the end of a round as US forces, I'll unlock a grip. When the next round loads up and I'm Russian forces, I can't equip it. *But* on the round after that when I am US forces again, I can use it.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Why am I dying in 1 shot while others are frkin tanking 13 shots to the face??? Beta is not giving me a good impressions. Also, that metro map is a frikin sniper whore-fest.


----------



## james8

could not join a single effin server since this morning. all the frikin server in the US are effin full


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15137402*
> Why am I dying in 1 shot while others are frkin tanking 13 shots to the face??? Beta is not giving me a good impressions. Also, that metro map is a frikin sniper whore-fest.


I am sure you are exaggerating, but if you don't have a few unlocks it can feel that way. Heavy barrel + foregrip + your preferred sight makes a huge difference in damage and accuracy.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Caspian servers are randomly popping up....


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15137500*
> Caspian servers are randomly popping up....


If you are lying, I will find you!


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy;15137504*
> If you are lying, I will find you!


I was just on one, NL server, no joke.

If you go to battlelog home screen, 'Latest server' is US Multiplay 5 Caspian (you can;t join it though).

I joined the EU one, but then it booted me.


----------



## tryceo

Hey, how do I join with other people?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @zh1nt0
> Daniel Matros
> Please use 32 player max only servers. We cannot guarantee your account security otherwise. #BF3BETA


what the hell does he mean by this? account security?


----------



## doc2142

lol *** is this


----------



## Bugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronicCobra;15137331*
> Thoughts on BF3
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Cbs8OtEgTw


I agree with these thoughts. It doesn't feel like BC2. Im finding it very hard to get use to, but then again this is beta.
I love how goofy the soldiers look when there crouching/running (very bold legged)


----------



## doc2142

more here


----------



## mattlyall06

hahaha what in the hell....

edit:
Quote:


> @zh1nt0
> Daniel Matros
> Please use 32 player max only servers. We cannot guarantee your account security otherwise. #BF3BETA


what the hell does he mean by this? account security?


----------



## roasty

anybody know how to get in a server that has 128 people in it. Is this even real? The map was operation metro. The max number of players was set at 128 via origin server list


----------



## kora04

You cant shoot through bushes and what is with this team balance?


----------



## enri95

why are there 128 player servers? Is battlelog already hacked?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15136683*
> My game just crashed, nearly took windows with it! I hate how you have to update to these crap new drivers...new driver causes me to lose control of my gpu (fan speed, clocks etc)


If I crash again I don't think im going to play again till full release. It hard locks and takes out my bios settings in the process.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Yeah those servers are hacked. I joined one and a guy was using his rocket launcher as a machine gun LOL Rapid fire Rocket FTW =D


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15136755*
> 128 players?
> 
> Spectator mode? Conquest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edited: okay I am missing the news here, haha:
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/03/battlefield-3-tested-with-128-players/
> 
> 256 players max... that is insane!


dammit bf3blog doen't load for me


----------



## ntherblast

Went 21-1 in my first match just rid behind a rock wall and slaughtered the entire team. Objects keep disappearing/flashing probably a known issue.


----------



## being that guy

I just noticed something on the server browser. Antarctica is on the list for region. Sweet, I can't wait to play against some penguins.

At least people there should be able to overclock their rigs pretty well.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bugs;15137588*
> I agree with these thoughts. It doesn't feel like BC2. Im finding it very hard to get use to, but then again this is beta.
> I love how goofy the soldiers look when there crouching/running (very bold legged)


Bold legged or bow legged? I am not even sure what bold legged looks like. Are their legs courageous and daring looking?


----------



## headcracker

With these settings i avg 50FPS outdoors and 65 indoors (not even using the BF3 beta drivers) and i'm happy with that for MP. However i would like to play the SP fully maxed out with at least 40FPS. Will i need to get another 6870 for the final release?


----------



## enri95

MY gameplay style









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtzaiEpGgKo[/ame]


----------



## Harrier

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMoaIT1hZU4[/ame]

Lol..


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrier;15137924*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMoaIT1hZU4
> 
> Lol..


ahaha

high pitched ohrrhhhr hahha


----------



## Clawbog




----------



## Infinite Jest

What NVCP settings do you guys use?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @crash7800
> Ian Tornay
> The build the beta is based on was not born on the day it was published. DICE has been hard at work this entire time. #Not"OneMonth"ToFix


----------



## doc2142

holycrap I hope we can hack and get 128 players going, i know it might not be all that fun but just imagine!!!!!


----------



## Clawbog

Wait why are their Team DM servers? Can someone get me up to date?


----------



## Harrier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;15137951*
> ahaha
> 
> high pitched ohrrhhhr hahha


Hahaha, I completely forgot to cut that out. How embarrassing.


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15138031*
> Wait why are their Team DM servers? Can someone get me up to date?


server files were leaked
http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-general-discussion/2360-battlefield-3-beta-server-files-leaked-defaced-security-team.html


----------



## BradleyW

Can i confirm if any other AMD users have flashing screen, textures and black artifact lines when running in CF at the starting area of metro?


----------



## $ilent

Im not AMD however at the start when you cant move for 20 seconds if i move around I get white/bright orange flashes on my screen.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15138098*
> Can i confirm if any other AMD users have flashing screen, textures and black artifact lines when running in CF at the starting area of metro?


You have asked this several times in several places of the Forum, once is enough.

Yes, other AMD CF users get this as well, and Nvidia SLI users too, and single GPU users too sometimes.


----------



## doc2142

I just played in a teamdeath match server! EA is going to ban me!!!


----------



## jagz

Best free program to edit videos (frap vid) ? Don't want to derail but it is bf3 related, I lose audio and screen goes blue sometimes. Have vid of it now just to edit it smaller.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15138059*
> server files were leaked
> http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-general-discussion/2360-battlefield-3-beta-server-files-leaked-defaced-security-team.html


Oh wow, just saw 2. One is 88/128, the other is an insane 123/250.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15138144*
> I just played in a teamdeath match server! EA is going to ban me!!!


How could they? How was you supposed to know how incompetent EA are








If they can't except responsibility for their files and staff, then they really are taking the p


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15138136*
> You have asked this several times in several places of the Forum, once is enough.
> 
> Yes, other AMD CF users get this as well, and Nvidia SLI users too, and single GPU users too sometimes.


I am asking several times on this thread just to make sure that multiple users are getting this issue. It's for comfirmation. Maybe you would not have such issues if you let people make their on BF3 threads rather than one big massive thread were not all the messages are read.


----------



## ntherblast

Defib needs some serious work in this. It rarely works I will be standing/crouching right beside the player that is down and use the defib 3 different times and I need to pray for it to revive them. Also forget about using a defib if there are 2 bodies stacked on each other or they are in a crammed train under a seat.


----------



## kcuestag

Please do not post any information regarding the leaked server files, EA will be taking action against those playing on them, so be careful.


----------



## doomlord52

Anyone getting crazy lag today? So far i've been killed behind cover (i.e. solid walls, giant rocks, etc.) about 5 times.


----------



## GrandMax

Kcuestag?

Could it please be possible to have an official BF3 performance thread? Things here get buried so fast.









I am guessing we'll get many patches and drivers updates and it would be great to keep things distinct from the OMG headshot chitchat.

Thanks for your collaboration.

-G


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15138257*
> Anyone getting crazy lag today? So far i've been killed behind cover (i.e. solid walls, giant rocks, etc.) about 5 times.


Yep. Thought I was just even more crap than usual, but there really were some awful lag issues today.

Killed at least 5 times while behind a boulder


----------



## $ilent

folks, just for your info a 2500k coupled with a gtx 570 gets steady fps of 50 on ultra/high settings.

Ill do a fraps benchie


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15138223*
> Defib needs some serious work in this. It rarely works I will be standing/crouching right beside the player that is down and use the defib 3 different times and I need to pray for it to revive them. Also forget about using a defib if there are 2 bodies stacked on each other or they are in a crammed train under a seat.


yeah happened to me alot


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15138272*
> Kcuestag?
> 
> Could it please be possible to have an official BF3 performance thread? Things here get buried so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing we'll get many patches and drivers updates and it would be great to keep things distinct from the OMG headshot chitchat.
> 
> Thanks for your collaboration.
> 
> -G


I was thinking this too. It would definitely make things a bit easier in this thread.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15138223*
> Defib needs some serious work in this. It rarely works I will be standing/crouching right beside the player that is down and use the defib 3 different times and I need to pray for it to revive them. Also forget about using a defib if there are 2 bodies stacked on each other or they are in a crammed train under a seat.


Couldn't agree more. The defib is very hard to use effectively. Combined with the icons providing virtually no useful feedback on nearby targets that need revived, and seemingly not nearly enough time before a downed player expires, it isn't very satisfying.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15138272*
> Kcuestag?
> 
> Could it please be possible to have an official BF3 performance thread? Things here get buried so fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing we'll get many patches and drivers updates and it would be great to keep things distinct from the OMG headshot chitchat.
> 
> Thanks for your collaboration.
> 
> -G


Feel free to make one, but make sure it is tidy, and has enough information (Like a fill-up datasheet or something) so everyone can post their performance results in the same format.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15138389*
> Feel free to make one, but make sure it is tidy, and has enough information (Like a fill-up datasheet or something) so everyone can post their performance results in the same format.


How you doing Kevin? It's been a while man.


----------



## allenkane

No in-game squad functions.. that blows.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenkane;15138615*
> No in-game squad functions.. that blows.


http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120215241916284928


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15138669*
> http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120215241916284928


Lune, you don't need an SSD for fraps. Your youtube videos (the ones you record too) are not laggy. It maybe laggy in windows, that's because of the codecs.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

128/64 players rush games are starting to appear oh so much win hahahah xD!!

Apparently they don't work properly, I wont load the map, just a black screen and then closes itself up









EDIT: some of them work, but they are laggy, crash or get closed by EA, but they are total madness lol!


----------



## Rvsty

I decided to Fraps some rounds playing my preferred style from bc2, meaning buckshot 870Mcs with a decent midrange pistol. It's a lot harder compared to just a regular AR or SMG, mostly because the hit detection with buckshot is crappy at times (well, almost all the time). Sound quality should be very high at *720p so make sure you watch it at that resolution*. Everything on Ultra -not that tesselation is included yet so no real indication - and 4xMSAA @ 1680x1050.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxHwvXHYdGA&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Played in one it's stupid ^^


----------



## jagz

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5qP6g12Jo[/ame]

Blue tint... and no audio. Hmm.

Also, that's my first fraps vid..


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allenkane;15138615*
> No in-game squad functions.. that blows.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15138669*
> http://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120215241916284928


You guys are still following zh1nt0?
I'm surprised DICE haven't gagged him yet.

If you want misleading nonsense, follow zh1nt0.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;15138715*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5qP6g12Jo
> 
> Blue tint... and no audio. Hmm.
> 
> Also, that's my first fraps vid..


Go into the menu, exit. Problem solved.


----------



## Lune

Funny this hacker is level 145







maybe that's max? I LIKE IT!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MercaderDK/stats/347622846/


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;15138715*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5qP6g12Jo
> 
> Blue tint... and no audio. Hmm.
> 
> Also, that's my first fraps vid..


I had the same problem once never happen again.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;15138773*
> I had the same problem once never happen again.


Ditto.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rvsty;15138707*
> I decided to Fraps some rounds playing my preferred style from bc2, meaning buckshot 870Mcs with a decent midrange pistol. It's a lot harder compared to just a regular AR or SMG, mostly because the hit detection with buckshot is crappy at times (well, almost all the time). Sound quality should be very high at *720p so make sure you watch it at that resolution*. Everything on Ultra -not that tesselation is included yet so no real indication - and 4xMSAA @ 1680x1050.


Nice video!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;15138773*
> I had the same problem once never happen again.


Ditto although Mine was a really heavy grey tint and I still had audio >_> Ok so it's not really ditto


----------



## l337sft

I rarely get mad at games, but this flashlight is getting on my last nerve


----------



## SS_Patrick

Herro


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;15138715*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mo5qP6g12Jo
> 
> Blue tint... and no audio. Hmm.
> 
> Also, that's my first fraps vid..


Thats a bug that happens think to solve it you have to reopen the menu that was what turned it blue in the first place


----------



## kcuestag

I think I was clear enough about not posting anything related to the hacked servers.


----------



## DBEAU

Clowned


----------



## Lune

Useful team is useful


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15138059*
> server files were leaked
> http://www.battlefield3online.com/battlefield-3-general-discussion/2360-battlefield-3-beta-server-files-leaked-defaced-security-team.html


It's just chaos...


----------



## t3haxle

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vpWU7-RPOY[/ame]
Some UMP gameplay on defense.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15138098*
> Can i confirm if any other AMD users have flashing screen, textures and black artifact lines when running in CF at the starting area of metro?


Yes, same here. Flashing Green or pink red. In Recon with 7x scope... crazy horizontal lines.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Has anyone heard of TDM server's going up ???

I saw this 80 man server (thought the max was 64) and I even saw a 128 man server ???

Thinking it's Bull


----------



## enri95

http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~bVAeO
Quote:


> A lot of what you are seeing in the BETA doesn't exist in the main game already. 1st Party submissions mean we couldn't give a version of the latest code in the BETA but the retail game is well ahead of what you are seeing now with a lot more bug fixes already in place.


----------



## mattlyall06

It's not bull. The server files were leaked. Thus, you can create your own server.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15139219*
> http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~bVAeO


I figured as such.

EDIT: With the leaked server files, there are TDM, SQDM, and conquest metro servers up. Might try the conquest one out later when I get off of work.


----------



## Shaded War

I cant connect to any games today. I get stuck at the connecting... screen. I dissabled firewall and tryed that but it still doesnt help. I see people playing in the servers so I dont think there down. Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## l337sft

Hardcore server please


----------



## Schizms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15136950*
> Nope, not OP at all. Effective, but not OP. What is OP to you exactly? Like, the ability for it to kill you, or be an effective tool? I always wonder about this when people mention things being OP. What's your measure of saying it is, that you're constantly killed by it?
> 
> Similar things are said about the UMP and the PP2000. Because both kill their targets, and are generic weapons accessible to all, that people get really irritated by them. The A-91 is stronger than the UMP to me, but it's not a popular weapon since it's Engineer only, so people don't whine about it.
> 
> PP2000 is considered really, REALLY good in this game. There are threads calling for it to be nerfed. But you don't share that opinion. See how perspective works? lol
> 
> This game isn't like BC2 where you spray an entire clip of death on people. A simple two-three shot burst is enough. With the PP2000, what you want is to get a good, quick scope (or a 3.4x scope) and engage with small bursts. Extended magazine + extra magazines + suppressor allows this to be one of the most efficient CQC weapons in the game.


I'll have to try the PP2000 again, i usually keep it on single shot(outside) (id much rather aim than S&P) and it seemed like I would need to hit someone an excessive amount of times to kill them (6+). I'll give it another shot though









Maybe OP was the wrong term for what I was trying to say about the MK11/SVD... more like easy. With the 4x there is no glint and the gun returns to center quickly allowing for consecutive accurate shots to be pulled off very quickly (all of which i love). All you need to do is get used to the timing, put the xhair on an enemy and click 1-3 times.

Its not a matter of getting killed, I was more wondering if there was a feeling of these being over powered in the community and calling for a nerf... which would disappoint me, as apparently these guns fit my play style nicely.

Just being curious


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15138761*
> Funny this hacker is level 145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe that's max? I LIKE IT!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MercaderDK/stats/347622846/


K/D ratio 802 lmao


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15139348*
> K/D ratio 802 lmao


Okay yeah, no frigging wonder why some stats on the leader board are sky rocketed high as skill 800 and W/L 500.. which is the impossible to me.


----------



## Agenesis

Can we setup a Caspian border map on the hacked server files? Being advised 24/7 and hiding in the bushes while sinking into the floor gets boring after a bit.


----------



## Fallendreams

So are they banning people who are joining the conquest metro servers ?

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15139348*
> K/D ratio 802 lmao


Apparently he joined a hacked server.

Seriously, 5 days since the closed beta and we have hacks, leaked server files, and hacked servers. Hopefully punkbuster catches this kind of stuff.


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15139460*
> Apparently he joined a hacked server.
> 
> Seriously, 5 days since the closed beta and we have hacks, leaked server files, and hacked servers. Hopefully punkbuster catches this kind of stuff.


Or it wont. Proving that punkbuster is a piece of junk, again.


----------



## BradleyW

I wonder if any fixes will come from the devs or AMD/Nvidia to fix the flashing screen and artifacts for a lot of users?


----------



## JAM3S121

how do you report a bug?

IF you plant a mobile spawnpoint while on one team and switch it stays in place.

I did this accidentally trying to play with my buddy and I ended up having a mobile spawn point right behind the enemy all game.. i mean it was fun but it wasn't intended


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15138389*
> Feel free to make one, but make sure it is tidy, and has enough information (Like a fill-up datasheet or something) so everyone can post their performance results in the same format.


If grandmax hasnt already, i think ill make a thread with performance figures etc


----------



## Blade

I have a question, why after a fresh install of video drivers (11.9) BF3 runs great on high settings for me but when I shut it down yesterday and now went to play again it sucks badly at about 10 frames per second. This happened to me before after I installed the 11.10 and I thought it was them and went back to 11.9 but now it happened again, what is the deal?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15139593*
> I have a question, why after a fresh install of video drivers (11.9) BF3 runs great on high settings for me but when I shut it down yesterday and now went to play again it sucks badly at about 10 frames per second. This happened to me before after I installed the 11.10 and I thought it was them and went back to 11.9 but now it happened again, what is the deal?


If you made changes to the game video setting, some settings actually requires restart or reload of the game. So the next time you start it, you probably had it with the new setting.


----------



## Zackcy

Still not working.

Where can I find the server plug in?


----------



## Shaded War

Anyone else haing problems with:

1. Connecting to a game? It hangs on the Connecting... screen.

2. Black screen on Conquest at begining? After end game the screen goes black when its loading next round and doesnt go back. Also sometimes happens when first joining a game.


----------



## Nano2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15139669*
> Still not working.
> 
> Where can I find the server plug in?


The browser should automatically suggest the plugin that you need to download to your computer. All I had to do was click on the link provided and it downloaded.


----------



## djriful

This is odd, I decided to connect 2 bridges instead of 1 for BF3... in my experiences. The micro-shuttering seems to be gone or less. And the FPS is a bit higher topping 90-110FPS running around. 70FPS outside.

I'm not sure if this is affected for those with high resolution display or eyefinity.
It performs better as from the results.


----------



## furmark

lots of ranks i likey .


----------



## ntherblast

I see they still decided to go with the bad company 2 epic feature of only being able to access to menu and exit the game while alive


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15139835*
> I see they still decided to go with the bad company 2 epic feature of only being able to access to menu and exit the game while alive


I find this verry anoying and I wish they would change it.


----------



## theturbofd

playing squad deathmatch


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15139860*
> playing squad deathmatch


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434771-sticky-hacked-servers-do-not-join-them.html


----------



## ULAWE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15135876*
> The UMP is ruthlessly overpowered and a lot of fun! Much rage is created by using it


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbNshhFv9jk[/ame]

I love the UMP-45! I've gotten thru rounds 40+Kills to only 1-7 deaths. Which is in my battlelog.


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15139666*
> If you made changes to the game video setting, some settings actually requires restart or reload of the game. So the next time you start it, you probably had it with the new setting.


Ok I will keep that in mind so what I just did was ran driver sweeper, re-installed the 11.10's and it runs avg of 100fps again. I hope I won't have to keep reinstalling to play the game lol.


----------



## theturbofd

thanks not joining them even tho it was a load of fun haha


----------



## Krud

The Kahnvicts

Mmm check out the emblem i just made for the platoon.

(OCN members welcome to join, east coast players primarily)


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I just applied for OCN platoon with Higgins StealthPyros and the others my origin name: swanztyger

By the way who do I change my avatar on my profile? I already linked my gravatar account and chose a new picture, but it doesn't change it on the battelog =/


----------



## hajabooja

I had installed the 11.9 drivers to give them a shot in a different game. Now when I go to full screen in BF3 beta, it shuts the game down right away. I don't get any error code. So I went back to 11.10s and I'm still getting the same error. I uninstalled the 11.9 and also used Driver Sweeper in safe mode. Any ideas?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


I just applied for OCN platoon with Higgins StealthPyros and the others my origin name: swanztyger

By the way who do I change my avatar on my profile? I already linked my gravatar account and chose a new picture, but it doesn't change it on the battelog =/


It takes a while to change in my experience


----------



## Savag3

I applied as well. name is paintballer126 (working on getting it changed







)


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hajabooja*


I had installed the 11.9 drivers to give them a shot in a different game. Now when I go to full screen in BF3 beta, it shuts the game down right away. I don't get any error code. So I went back to 11.10s and I'm still getting the same error. I uninstalled the 11.9 and also used Driver Sweeper in safe mode. Any ideas?


That happened to me last night, I fixed it by switching my ingame video settings to auto. Then quit the game and entered my chosen settings. worked fine then.


----------



## LuminatX

wow, so many hacked servers lol.
what a great look for origin.


----------



## Techboy10

Well it didn't take long for people to start abusing the mobile spawn point. Stupid spawn campers.

Great job with that one DICE.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;15140133*
> Well it didn't take long for people to start abusing the mobile spawn point. Stupid spawn campers.
> 
> Great job with that one DICE.


yeah, I noticed this as well.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Game has started to crash to desktop on me... *sigh*


----------



## $ilent

fellow ocn members:

Im in the process of making a thread/spreadsheet with performance results for BF3, over here - http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...e-results.html

If your interested in making a submission, could you head over and post in the thread, im just in the process of deciding how to run it!

thanks


----------



## falcon26

Just played a bit with a 6870 everything set to high and 16xAF and 2xAA at 1920x1200. I ran FRAPS and got

Avg: 77 Min:56 Max:96 This was indoors in the subway. Using the 11.10 preview drivers. It seems to me the 6870 ran jsut as good as my GTX570, but it was alot quieter and cooler. It was my Dad's video card. I am really thinking about returning my GTX570 and saving like $100 and getting a 6950 or GTX560 Ti..


----------



## Clawbog

I wish the UMP-45 sounded like it does in CSS.

It sound super sexy in CSS.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I would appreciate it if anyone has found out a way to make mouse and key binding work!


----------



## falcon26

Ha I'm not the only one then. When I assign buttons on my mouse, like I use the right mouse button for jump it will not work. That is certainly a bug..


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


I wish the UMP-45 sounded like it does in CSS.

It sound super sexy in CSS.


If anyone remembers Command and Conquer Generals, the UMP sounds like the machine gun on the American humvees to me.


----------



## djriful

BF3 beta without Punkbuster or not running is getting ridiculous amount of hackers. Now there are more hacking tools I think and I hate seeing on the opposite team has 50-5 with score of 5000 and the next to it is 25-23 with 2000 scores.. so obvious


----------



## dseg

Well it didn't take me long to stop playing because of all the hackers/glitchers. Starting to think about cancelling my pre order...


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


That happened to me last night, I fixed it by switching my ingame video settings to auto. Then quit the game and entered my chosen settings. worked fine then.


Thank you. Worked perfectly.


----------



## Monkmachine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


I would appreciate it if anyone has found out a way to make mouse and key binding work!


What mouse? If its a Logitech just go into the profiler and set the buttons to a key assignment. Works for me.


----------



## staryoshi

I am not enjoying the beta at all... I won't touch it or look at any more content until the game releases.


----------



## mattlyall06

Flashlights are getting a little ridiculous.


----------



## djriful

The most ANNOYING thing is the Deploy button is active but your SAVING is delaying your deploy... hitting Enter key repeatedly to spawn. They better put the saving when you spawn back


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;15138148*
> Best free program to edit videos (frap vid) ? Don't want to derail but it is bf3 related, I lose audio and screen goes blue sometimes. Have vid of it now just to edit it smaller.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHtDaYHE8hA[/ame]


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

I am really getting sick of it now. glad I didn't pre-order PC. too many hackers and the key bind issue is really messing the game up for me in a huge way. Is it just me or do you die way to fast in this game. No chance for any gunfights, its like CoD. Jeez


----------



## Necrodox

Can you guys help me choose my screen? I have three monitors and it keeps putting the full screen on my main Windows monitor.

Is there a way I can choose which monitor the full screen is applied to?

I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## ULAWE

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/174396597/

This guy has 1,000,000+ KILLS!


----------



## The Mad Mule

It's all fun and games until your team goes full ****** and abandons protecting the MCOMs.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Necrodox*


Can you guys help me choose my screen? I have three monitors and it keeps putting the full screen on my main Windows monitor.

Is there a way I can choose which monitor the full screen is applied to?

I'd appreciate any help.


I think the only way is in the Nvidia Control Panel>Multiple Displays, the Focus Display is where the fullscreen goes I think.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15140891*
> It's all fun and games until your team goes full ****** and abandons protecting the MCOMs.


This


----------



## Munkypoo7

I love how well teamplay scales, even in Operation Metro.









With Vent and BF3 open it's amazing what 4 players can do with a team of people running around randomly.

Went 12 rounds straight of wins just because we used mics and actually coordinated squad classes and verbally spotted enemies... awesome fun









The Florida v Alabama game starts now so we had to get off of the beta..


----------



## Flying Donkey

so many frikin snipers.... ****

PS: The flashlights are the most ******ed idea ever, I can't see anything.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Part 1 of my caspian border gameplay

  
 You Tube  



 
Will upload part2 after I finish editing and upload it tonight

And yes imma crap jet pilot
Tell me what ya think

Edit: recorded with fraps and edited with sony Vegas if anyone's interested; tank gameolay will be in part2

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15140968*
> so many frikin snipers.... ****
> 
> PS: The flashlights are the most ******ed idea ever, I can't see anything.


Agree, there are too many snipers. Its actually annoying when you're defending and the attackers are losing because all they are doing is sniping! I feel sorry for the rest of their team who are actually trying to arm them.

The flashlights are doing there job if you cant see anything. Thats the point of them.....to blind the enemy.

rant/

Anyway, this map is wrong for the beta, and i thought it was meant to have vehicles? I want to play a "true" battlefield map. This one is good, dont get me wrong on that, however i feel its for the noobs from COD who like to camp....ive came across loads of campers who kill me and then i spawn, go to the same place and kill them as they are just camping there. Dont they realise that once you kill someone, they know where you are so its best to move to another spot???!!!!! Dam i hate n00b campers!!!!!!!! Its sooooo obvious they are COD players!!!!!! STAY AWAY!









/rant








Dont ask me where that came from lol, its obviously been building up inside me. Anyway, im loving the game so far!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15140952*
> I love how well teamplay scales, even in Operation Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Vent and BF3 open it's amazing what 4 players can do with a team of people running around randomly.
> 
> Went 12 rounds straight of wins just because we used mics and actually coordinated squad classes and verbally spotted enemies... awesome fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida v Alabama game starts now so we had to get off of the beta..


This is what i was talking about a couple pages back. The teamwork when in a squad and mics is that of BF2 which no game has felt like that to me in a long time.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Had it with this ****, so many frikin snipers and that piece of lard "map" they call metro. Crashes every 20 minutes with everyone sitting on their asses in the bush. Not gonna play it until the game releases. I can't even spawn for 1 second with out some jackass COD player sniping me, or some camper hiding in the bushes.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


I love how well teamplay scales, even in Operation Metro.









With Vent and BF3 open it's amazing what 4 players can do with a team of people running around randomly.

Went 12 rounds straight of wins just because we used mics and actually coordinated squad classes and verbally spotted enemies... awesome fun









The Florida v Alabama game starts now so we had to get off of the beta..










How the heck did you manage to get the four of you on the same squad.. let alone the same team. Me and one buddy had difficulty with the two of us!


----------



## xFALL3Nx

What a bunch of sissy winebags.

1. hackers? haven't seen any. find one? LEAVE.
2. flashlights? EASY KILL. just spray at the light.
3. glitchers? IT'S BETA, LEAVE.

STOP PLAYING BATTLEFIELD. ive been playing since 1942 and im SICK OF YOU HIPSTERS complaining. GO PLAY COD.


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15140952*
> I love how well teamplay scales, even in Operation Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Vent and BF3 open it's amazing what 4 players can do with a team of people running around randomly.
> 
> Went 12 rounds straight of wins just because we used mics and actually coordinated squad classes and verbally spotted enemies... awesome fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Florida v Alabama game starts now so we had to get off of the beta..


If only I had friends.


----------



## falcon26

I tried it. I'll wait till final release. Not worth it to play in its current state IMO. Also is the launching of the game going to be threw the browser even for people that have a disc rather than a download? That would be really ******ed, you have to launch that Orgin crap and your browser just to play the game??? Really really lame if its true...


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


What a bunch of sissy winebags.

1. hackers? haven't seen any. find one? LEAVE.
2. flashlights? EASY KILL. just spray at the light.
3. glitchers? IT'S BETA, LEAVE.

STOP PLAYING BATTLEFIELD. ive been playing since 1942 and im SICK OF YOU HIPSTERS complaining. GO PLAY COD.


RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I tried it. I'll wait till final release. Not worth it to play in its current state IMO. Also is the launching of the game going to be threw the browser even for people that have a disc rather than a download? That would be really ******ed, you have to launch that Orgin crap and your browser just to play the game??? Really really lame if its true...


Yeah, the boxed version of the game is still going to require Origin and the online server browser.


----------



## falcon26

That is soooo stupid. Why the hell can't you just use the in game broswer that 99.9% other games use? And why do I need 3 programs running just to play a game that is really lame. That is a big turn off for me. Things are not looking good IMO for BF3...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


What a bunch of sissy winebags.

1. hackers? haven't seen any. find one? LEAVE.
2. flashlights? EASY KILL. just spray at the light.
3. glitchers? IT'S BETA, LEAVE.

STOP PLAYING BATTLEFIELD. ive been playing since 1942 and im SICK OF YOU HIPSTERS complaining. GO PLAY COD.


I love the fan boys on this forum







there only argument is go play COD. Yet what makes this funny is the amount of fan boys saying they can't wait for MW3.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


How the heck did you manage to get the four of you on the same squad.. let alone the same team. Me and one buddy had difficulty with the two of us!


In total it was nine of us, took a while, but eventually we had a squad of 4.

Then the remaining five hit another server, by vent channels one of us led the other squad, so they lined up too, then the last one went kamikaze









As the maps changed we just spoke our locations since teams got slightly shuffle and we had a few guys drop out etc. We weren't a formal squad but we kept tabs on one another and still played like a squad ^^

Yeah the lack of squad control right now is really annoying, but DICE already said it's on their list of stuff to fix in the beta [it's supposedly fixed in the final version, the beta is technically over a month old build], just like damage on running targets for example









edited, removed friends name, lol totally didn't realize that


----------



## jellythecake

You Tube  



 

Not gonna lie, lol'ed a bit.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


That is soooo stupid. Why the hell can't you just use the in game broswer that 99.9% other games use? And why do I need 3 programs running just to play a game that is really lame. That is a big turn off for me. Things are not looking good IMO for BF3...


None of those things have anything to do with the game itsself lol... you know, the main reason you'd be getting it.


----------



## pjBSOD

You Tube  



 
Laughed for like five minutes.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


What a bunch of sissy winebags.

1. hackers? haven't seen any. find one? LEAVE.
2. flashlights? EASY KILL. just spray at the light.
3. glitchers? IT'S BETA, LEAVE.

STOP PLAYING BATTLEFIELD. ive been playing since 1942 and im SICK OF YOU HIPSTERS complaining. GO PLAY COD.


Couldn't have said so better myself.


----------



## sockpirate

rarely if not at all have i seen a glitch in the last 2 days. Don't know what the fuss is about lol. First few days the ground glitch was bad, now its all gone in every game i have played .


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFVIpQ2rff4

Laughed for like five minutes.


Rofl that's hilarious!


----------



## l337sft

HAHA that video made me laugh so hard!


----------



## Ghost23

30 FPS average on a mix of high / ultra with 0x MSAA in a firefight on dual 6950's and my 965 @ 3.7, and NB at 2.4 /sigh


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


30 FPS average on a mix of high / ultra with 0x MSAA in a firefight on dual 6950's and my 965 @ 3.7, and NB at 2.4 /sigh


don't play on high/ultra, problem solved.....


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


don't play on high/ultra, problem solved.....


The game isn't even running DX11, TWO 2gb 6950's should be able to pull more than 30 on high with 0 MSAA...


----------



## RPXZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


The game isn't even running DX11, TWO 2gb 6950's should be able to pull more than 30 on high with 0 MSAA...


Beta = no dx11?


----------



## Lune

About to unlock the EOD bot..







does anyone know what I have to do to get a smoke launcher?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RPXZ*


Beta = no dx11?


Last I knew it was running DX10.


----------



## Strider_2001

You mean to say there could be glitches in a BETA...Who would have thought...


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Last I knew it was running DX10.


if that's true, I'm toast when the DX11 ships.


----------



## hydropwnics

ummm wats going on right now there are like 25 conquest servers on metro some with like 255 max players and they all have weird names like lolservers and trololol and stuff, check it out, its almost as if someone like got ahold of the server files and are hosting illegitimate games.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


About to unlock the EOD bot..







does anyone know what I have to do to get a smoke launcher?


i have the eod bot difficult to drive but and placing it on the groud is abit buggy at times but ive had about 8 kills with it and countless mcom arms


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


ummm wats going on right now there are like 25 conquest servers on metro some with like 255 max players and they all have weird names like lolservers and trololol and stuff, check it out, its almost as if someone like got ahold of the server files and are hosting illegitimate games.


They did, server files were leaked earlier today. Honestly, I'm happy about it. I hate that games don't ship with server files anymore.


----------



## Necrodox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


I think the only way is in the Nvidia Control Panel>Multiple Displays, the Focus Display is where the fullscreen goes I think.


Thanks a lot man, managed to manipulate it in my favor; thanks.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


They did, server files were leaked earlier today. Honestly, I'm happy about it. I hate that games don't ship with server files anymore.


You do realize the only thing this means is that there will be more hacking right?


----------



## pcenvy88

so are you guys actually playing the game or just talking about it? i don't think this thread has gotten any rest.... The game looks great, go play it!


----------



## MGX1016

I got sick so can't access my rig at work, so ps3 op metro... After 2 days of total he'll I finally got my crap together and started running with a few people and well I won right away.

Teamplay scales amazingly. Can't wait for ocn games in retail


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You do realize the only thing this means is that there will be more hacking right?


Hacking is going to happen anyway - it's a trade-off we deal with by being PC gamers. I'd still rather have the server files be public.


----------



## GreddyGo

Played it a little while now.
A few little bugs, but the mechanics of the game are set be make an epic experience!
Will probably stop now as Im sick of the metro map.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Last I knew it was running DX10.


Yea, it is.

Technically speaking its 'DX11', but its just using a DX11 path - it has NO DX11 effects at all.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Yea, it is.

Technically speaking its 'DX11', but its just using a DX11 path - it has NO DX11 effects at all.


Can we stop spreading this nonsense now? The guy who benchmarked the game at pcper has confirmed that the graphics in this beta are what will be in the retail.


----------



## ducktape

no in game squad menu confirmed guys. *** happened to teamplay when you are stuck with 3 recons. Source https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120072134226751488


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ducktape*


no in game squad menu confirmed guys. *** happened to teamplay when you are stuck with 3 recons. Source https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120072134226751488


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/119838575234781184

Quote:



@zh1nt0 Please answer one question. Will I be able to squad up with my friends in the final.. Al a BC2? #BF3Beta



Quote:



@phillptw yes. Through battlelog


notsureifwant.jpg


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Can we stop spreading this nonsense now? The guy who benchmarked the game at pcper has confirmed that the graphics in this beta are what will be in the retail.


lol source? We already know this cant be true - there's no visual difference (well, almost none) between medium and ultra. High/Ultra look almost exactly the same, and sometimes ultra gives better performance.


----------



## mattlyall06

Ouch. That sucks....so no joining different squads while in-game?


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


lol source? We already know this cant be true - there's no visual difference (well, almost none) between medium and ultra. High/Ultra look almost exactly the same, and sometimes ultra gives better performance.


http://pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Ca...aluation-Day-1

Scroll down to comment section where the guy who wrote the article answers the question :

"I find this funny because the textures in the beta on ALL platforms are around half quality. They aren't even showing you the best graphics yet. Therefore, your benchmarks are a waste of time =P

reply

September 28, 2011 | 11:06 PM - Posted by Ryan Shrout
This is incorrect - verified through both GPU vendors and their developer relations teams. That WAS the case in the alpha though."


----------



## Lune

Time to fool around with Wall-E!


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


lol source? We already know this cant be true - there's no visual difference (well, almost none) between medium and ultra. High/Ultra look almost exactly the same, and sometimes ultra gives better performance.


I agree, plus if your not right, then all of the official trailers Dice released are lies, as we know they look a ton better than what's out now.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I agree, plus if your not right, then all of the official trailers Dice released are lies, as we know they look a ton better than what's out now.


Seriously I don't know what everyone else is seeing, but the game looks EXACTLY like the trailers to me. Maybe i'm running a super secret build with all these hidden graphical settings







. No dice employee has come out and said "NOPE WERE ADDING SUPER ULTRA HIGH IN FINAL VERSION" and the only reason people think this is the case is because some random guy started a rumor.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/119838575234781184


LOL, so I have to alt-tab to get in a squad or what?


----------



## Fallendreams

Anyone play on the Conquest metro ? I want to but i don't want to get banned.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Seriously I don't know what everyone else is seeing, but the game looks EXACTLY like the trailers to me. Maybe i'm running a super secret build with all these hidden graphical settings







. No dice employee has come out and said "NOPE WERE ADDING SUPER ULTRA HIGH IN FINAL VERSION" and the only reason people think this is the case is because some random guy started a rumor.


Most people that are maxing it out will agree that the game doesn't look even close to the trailers. I know I'm only on 1680x1050, but I'm playing all Ultra with 4xAA. The game looks nothing compared to the trailers. I have to decide if it looks better than BC2 or Vietnam. My conclusion is it does, but not by very much. Parts of Metro look console like and boring, mainly the inside part of the map. If this is the final graphical product, I'm not really impressed, marginally better than BC2.


----------



## ljason8eg

I think it looks better than BC2 by a bit. Some of the textures seem to be really low res though, but others look nice.


----------



## Zackcy

Hilarious and great BF3 video.

  
 You Tube


----------



## MGX1016

@ all the people canceling pre orders, why? What is your complaint? The guns sound amazing, caspian border gameplay is the best, it feels just like BF2, it looks great, the guns are accurate.

This game is one of the most well developed game ever. Even with some slight bugs I've never been so amazed.


----------



## L D4WG

Anyone p;played in this one? Its taking ages for me to join...









UPDATE: Seems like if you try to join it, its takes forever to load, and if you then go and try an join a normal server, it errors till you close your web browser and origin...


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Ok, I just pre-ordered. Is there some trick to get into the servers? I only occasionally see one or two servers with a spot open, but I'm sure everyone else's ping is lower than mine, so do I really have a chance of even getting on?


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Most people that are maxing it out will agree that the game doesn't look even close to the trailers. I know I'm only on 1680x1050, but I'm playing all Ultra with 4xAA. The game looks nothing compared to the trailers. I have to decide if it looks better than BC2 or Vietnam. My conclusion is it does, but not by very much. Parts of Metro look console like and boring, mainly the inside part of the map. If this is the final graphical product, I'm not really impressed, marginally better than BC2.


Well i can max it out and looks just like the operation metro gameplay video to me. It's strange though, I honestly remember the same complaints from the Bad Company 2 Beta. Dice even said they'd be adding an even higher graphical option in the retail release, because people were complaining that the videos looked better than the actual game (wonder what happened to that). The only reason i can come up with is that watching the video, you can't tell that some textures are actually extremely low resolution, while when playing the real thing it's pretty clear.

You can say the same thing about Crysis 2 too. Even with that high res texture pack, the videos made the game look tons better. The ingame textures are almost as blurry as the ones in battlefield 3.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Seriously I don't know what everyone else is seeing, but the game looks EXACTLY like the trailers to me. Maybe i'm running a super secret build with all these hidden graphical settings







. No dice employee has come out and said "NOPE WERE ADDING SUPER ULTRA HIGH IN FINAL VERSION" and the only reason people think this is the case is because some random guy started a rumor.


LOL it doesnt remotely look like the official media.

Lets compare - has anyone seen anything even close to this in the beta?









Im running on ultra @ 1920x1200, and it doesnt even look close to this. Also, why would ultra run just as good (i.e. ZERO performance hit) as 'High'?


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


LOL it doesnt remotely look like the official media.

Lets compare - has anyone seen anything even close to this in the beta?









Im running on ultra @ 1920x1200, and it doesnt even look close to this. Also, why would ultra run just as good (i.e. ZERO performance hit) as 'High'?


....A still shot that isn't of actual gameplay. Real smart. I shoulda been mad when crysis 2 didn't look like this


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


....A still shot that isn't of actual gameplay. Real smart. I shoulda been mad when crysis 2 didn't look like this










Its official media from their own site, and BF3 doesnt use pre-rendered stuff.

Just download ANY of the 1080p, 60fps direct-feed videos. You'll see what I mean.

/edit

Also that is totally possible in-game. Look at the intro. That nanosuit model IS used on prophet, the rest is also normal (look at the car hood - its terrible). If anything, thats worse than in-game - look at the stuff above the 2nd story of that building.

/edit 2

Hell, we havent even seen this level yet:


----------



## mordak

Newegg has preorders for $48 + free shipping. Here's the PC link:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832130284

Coupon code EMCYTZT796


----------



## consume

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doomlord52*   Its official media from their own site, and BF3 doesnt use pre-rendered stuff.

Just download ANY of the 1080p, 60fps direct-feed videos. You'll see what I mean.

/edit

Also that is totally possible in-game. Look at the intro. That nanosuit model IS used on prophet, the rest is also normal (look at the car hood - its terrible). If anything, thats worse than in-game - look at the stuff above the 2nd story of that building.

/edit 2

Hell, we havent even seen this level yet:







  
I'm starting to wonder if you've even seen any of the bf3 gameplay videos lol. Let me link you to a few:
  
 You Tube  



 
Now tell me, do these videos look like the screenshot you posted above? No, no they don't. Oh and that new screenshot you posted, I guarantee that's exactly how metro would look if you took a large resolution image and scaled it down, which is exactly what they did.


----------



## Azrail

I'm running it really smooth but i hate the bug that closes the game :S

BTW silly question how do I chat with people in game... enter doesnt work...


----------



## doomlord52

Have you seen any of the gameplay vids?

  
 You Tube  



 

And it still doesnt explain why theres zero performance hit between high and ultra.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Hilarious and great BF3 video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lvht4v-NJIw


Yea, Badger is funny as hell.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Have you seen any of the gameplay vids?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A

And it still doesnt explain why theres zero performance hit between high and ultra.


You keep saying there's zero performance hit, but anyone who has restarted the game after changing settings SEES a performance hit. For gods sake, look at the benchmarks.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


@ all the people canceling pre orders, why? What is your complaint? The guns sound amazing, caspian border gameplay is the best, it feels just like BF2, it looks great, the guns are accurate.

This game is one of the most well developed game ever. Even with some slight bugs I've never been so amazed.


Lack of squad features.

When I was in the teamspeak session with the devs, they mentioned the "lowering the threshold" and "accessibility" thing again. I'm not a 10 year old kid with ADD. I'm capable of joining a squad, having a commander, and working with a team. Tactical gameplay was always the point to Battlefield -- even BC2 had some teamwork aspects. They totally got rid of it with this in favor of the casual gamer.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Lack of squad features.

When I was in the teamspeak session with the devs, they mentioned the "lowering the threshold" and "accessibility" thing again. I'm not a 10 year old kid with ADD. I'm capable of joining a squad, having a commander, and working with a team. Tactical gameplay was always the point to Battlefield -- even BC2 had some teamwork aspects. They totally got rid of it with this in favor of the casual gamer.


Exactly. I just don't agree with a lot of the decisions that have been made. Makes me not want to spend $60 on it. I'll probably get it when it goes on sale for half price after a few months like everyone knows it will. Hopefully most of the bugs will be worked out by then too.


----------



## Lune

Lol! just armed all mcoms by myself with the EOD bot hahaah







just plant go backwards somewhere and dont move u wont be noticed LOL ^^ then stealth attack from behind and kill them with it


----------



## ironman1478

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azrail*


I'm running it really smooth but i hate the bug that closes the game :S

BTW silly question how do I chat with people in game... enter doesnt work...


j for all chat
k for team chat
l for squad chat


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol! just armed all mcoms by myself with the EOD bot hahaah







just plant go backwards somewhere and dont move u wont be noticed LOL ^^ then stealth attack from behind and kill them with it


what level do you get that thing? sick stuffs


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


what level do you get that thing? sick stuffs










You have to get 73k score as engineer or something like that (Which is pretty boring as there are no vehicles to repair or anything like that) so you pretty much have to kill people lmao


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Exactly. I just don't agree with a lot of the decisions that have been made. Makes me not want to spend $60 on it. I'll probably get it when it goes on sale for half price after a few months like everyone knows it will. Hopefully most of the bugs will be worked out by then too.


Yea, a lot of people I know have canceled their preorders and will just wait till it goes on sale (which will probably be pretty soon). If they come out and say that they're changing squads to at least the BC2 system, I'll get it at $45 and be somewhat happy playing Karkand (and will try my best to play the jets/choppers).

Once a feature or bug is in a game, it's in it forever. That's just how DICE works. We played with the same bugs in BF2 for 5 years and when they finally released the final patch, it didn't even fix the glitches. They just tweaked gameplay to what they thought was better.

On the bright side, I suspect the game will be $5 in 4 months just like BC2 was.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Yea, a lot of people I know have canceled their preorders and will just wait till it goes on sale (which will probably be pretty soon given how DICE works).

Once a feature or bug is in a game, it's in it forever. That's just how DICE works. We played with the same bugs in BF2 for 5 years and when they finally released the final patch, it didn't even fix the glitches. They just tweaked gameplay to what they thought was better.

*On the bright side, I suspect the game will be $5 in 4 months just like BC2 was.*


Count me in if that's true!









You do make a good point though. DICE doesn't exactly have the best track record when it comes to fixing bugs.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Have you seen any of the gameplay vids?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UwOrl036_A

And it still doesnt explain why theres zero performance hit between high and ultra.


The beta is far behind their current build. Maybe I should point out that this is a *beta* as well.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


The beta is far behind their current build. Maybe I should point out that this is a *beta* as well.


Judging by the digital signature of the beta (september 22nd) i highly doubt it was too far behind.


----------



## theturbofd

Jesus my OCN platoon is getting huge lol


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Last I knew it was running DX10.


It's running in DX11.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellythecake*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xRs7pYI1vo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HXbfI2JTXY

Not gonna lie, lol'ed a bit.


ROFL! hahaha


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


Judging by the digital signature of the beta (september 22nd) i highly doubt it was too far behind.


Thats just the signature on the .exe, or when it was actually compiled. The code itself could be ancient.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


ROFL! hahaha


The music..just fits so well


----------



## djriful

BF3 is too easy to be killed and no matter what type of guns you use, you get 2-3 shots dead.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


BF3 is too easy to be killed and no matter what type of guns you use, you get 2-3 shots dead.


I wish it was more like real life where it take 10-15 bullets to kill you.


----------



## iXVappzz649Xi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


BF3 is too easy to be killed and no matter what type of guns you use, you get 2-3 shots dead.


Well i think thats amazing. I dont want people to be able to run around and take a full mag of a m-16. Real life you cant take 10 hits and live im sorry. Anyone who wants to die after a full clip can go play cod

"I wish it was more like real life where it take 10-15 bullets to kill you."

NVM im not commenting on that 10!?!


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;15142971*
> I wish it was more like real life where it take 10-15 bullets to kill you.


ZING! Seriously, though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L D4WG*


Anyone p;played in this one? Its taking ages for me to join...









UPDATE: Seems like if you try to join it, its takes forever to load, and if you then go and try an join a normal server, it errors till you close your web browser and origin...


leaked server files; I was reading about it all over EA
it messes up your stats and everything for your soldier in the Beta

so moral of the lesson; don't join









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/119838575234781184

notsureifwant.jpg


saw some people talking about it on EA saying that it wasn't true~~ we'll have to see I guess


----------



## jak

Can anyone with a single GTX 580 please tell me how much fps they're getting on high/ultra at 1920x1200?


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


I'm starting to wonder if you've even seen any of the bf3 gameplay videos lol. Let me link you to a few:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhBjBy5OOFY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPu7-LtLKmU

Now tell me, do these videos look like the screenshot you posted above? No, no they don't. Oh and that new screenshot you posted, I guarantee that's exactly how metro would look if you took a large resolution image and scaled it down, which is exactly what they did.


I agree, as I did here.

Original Screenshot @ 2560x1440 -> increase DPI 300 -> Scale down to 1920x1080.

*Original:*









*Modified:*


----------



## ducktape

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allenkane*


Yea, a lot of people I know have canceled their preorders and will just wait till it goes on sale (which will probably be pretty soon). If they come out and say that they're changing squads to at least the BC2 system, I'll get it at $45 and be somewhat happy playing Karkand (and will try my best to play the jets/choppers).

Once a feature or bug is in a game, it's in it forever. That's just how DICE works. We played with the same bugs in BF2 for 5 years and when they finally released the final patch, it didn't even fix the glitches. They just tweaked gameplay to what they thought was better.

On the bright side, I suspect the game will be $5 in 4 months just like BC2 was.


They're not going to change it they want everything done on battlelog. I bet they'll screw up the BF2 maps too.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Exactly. I just don't agree with a lot of the decisions that have been made. Makes me not want to spend $60 on it. I'll probably get it when it goes on sale for half price after a few months like everyone knows it will. Hopefully most of the bugs will be worked out by then too.


There's a good reason as to why they've made the changes that they did. It stems from this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EA CEO John Riccitiello*

"[Battlefield 3] is designed to take [Call of Duty] down."


and ultimately led to this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DICE*

â€œWe could implement it, but the question is â€˜How do you get the threshold lower?â€™ Thatâ€™s not by making it more complicated.


----------



## rocstar96

Someone help me, I always get

*"Your connection to the server has timed out."*

How the hell do I fix this?


----------



## djriful

Someone guide me ... what is the button to detonate my EOD bot??? lol


----------



## Zastugueen

http://i.imgur.com/nNjob.png
http://i.imgur.com/VEv6y.jpg

This was one round with the MK11 Mod 0.
ACOG (4x)
Grip
Suppressed
G17C Suppressed

It was a slaughterhouse.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


leaked server files; I was reading about it all over EA
it messes up your stats and everything for your soldier in the Beta

so moral of the lesson; don't join









saw some people talking about it on EA saying that it wasn't true~~ we'll have to see I guess


Actually its a hack,seen this earlier today on a tweeter feed. There stealing login,and account info.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak*


Can anyone with a single GTX 580 please tell me how much fps they're getting on high/ultra at 1920x1200?


I would assume 70-90. I play at 1080 with maxed but with a gtx 570


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I agree, as I did here.

Original Screenshot @ 2560x1440 -> increase DPI 300 -> Scale down to 1920x1080.

*Original:*









*Modified:*











Just curious here.How is the tunnel so bright? Mine seem to be darker.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Just curious here.How is the tunnel so bright? Mine seem to be darker.


Not sure, there are not brightness being adjusted. Only the color profile has been changed. The original screenshot is exactly from the game no mod.

*By the way I need some help, all the sudden in BF3 3D Spotting is disappeared and no name tag above the head at all. What happened? Did I turned off something?*


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Actually its a hack,seen this earlier today on a tweeter feed. There stealing login,and account info.


yea leaked server files
someone uses those to host a server and steals your info when you join

hence why you shouldn't join; of course I've seen loads of people cry its fake, people can't do that etc etc

not my problem if their account info gets stolen


----------



## Arizonian

Just picked up Battlefield 3 Limited Edition PC game for *$47.98* with a discount coupon that was sent to me by Newegg. Normal pricing is $59.98. Another little beauty is that there's no tax for Arizona on that net purchase. I don't mind waiting 3 days after release for a $29.39 savings after tax. WOOT!


----------



## Hawk777th

WoW this beta is even bigger fail.


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't mean to defend BF3 and seem like a fanboy but if anyone is playing battlefield 3 just for graphics they're wasting they're money to begin with. You don't play battlefield for just visuals, it's about the core mechanic of Battlefield, which IMO they've achieved. Don't get me wrong i would love for it to look like the images released, but it's not going to break the game. Too many people getting way to worked over a beta, dated or not it's still a beta. Just weird seeing people cancel their pre orders over such minor things. It's not like they screwed the pooch and did what Activision did with the PC build. I have my complaints just as everyone but their minor it's not going to make or break the game being fun.

Also when in God's name did BC2 go on sale for 5$ in 4 months? I'm talking without steam sales. Because i've never seen a game go down in that amount of time. Hell they usually don't go down for 6 months, especially a game with BF3 hype and advertisement. Other than steam i've just never seen a game 4 months after release go on sale for 5 dollers anywhere. Someone care to elaborate apparently i'm wasting my money lol.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


Actually its a hack,seen this earlier today on a tweeter feed. There stealing login,and account info.


No, its leaked server files.


----------



## hxcnero

i agree. people are getting way to worked over the beta. but at the end of the day, as buggy as the beta is. I still enjoy it. people just like to complain and moan for the sake of complaining and moaning. the most annoying glitch ive found is, a player will appear to be dead yet still be moving around and killing people.


----------



## 179232

Anyone think the recoil is way too high? I can't even use the AK47 or M16A3 without setting it to single fire. I find myself always using the pistol since the recoil is much less.

I haven't unlocked the grip though. Does that help at all?


----------



## consume

hrm i dont agree about the m16a3 but guns like the ak and m416 DO have too much recoil imo. Then there are guns like the ump45 and pp2000 that have almost none.

also this will most likely get locked, this should be in the bf3 thread


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Not sure, there are not brightness being adjusted. Only the color profile has been changed. The original screenshot is exactly from the game no mod.

*By the way I need some help, all the sudden in BF3 3D Spotting is disappeared and no name tag above the head at all. What happened? Did I turned off something?*


Thanks,I have some more tweaking to do.But getting tired of the same old map,is resulting in not wanting to play.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


yea leaked server files
someone uses those to host a server and steals your info when you join

hence why you shouldn't join; of course I've seen loads of people cry its fake, people can't do that etc etc

not my problem if their account info gets stolen











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


No, its leaked server files.


OK,so thats whats going on.The twitter page (not EA) said it was a hack.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I know it's a beta but some of the things that bug me is not a matter of final or not final game. The squad change is bogus, bullet drop at long distance is pretty much gone, flashlights blinding you in a room with lights on, the assault rifles and other mid range guns are as accurate as the sniper rifles at long distances, and i haven't even started to nit pick yet.


----------



## Ratjack

in before the lock









btw a moderator will probably be in here any minute to ask you to please keep BF3 related posts to the official battlefield 3 thread found here:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...on-thread.html


----------



## tango bango

Has anyone tried another driver? I rolled back to the 270.61 driver and played.Went from the 60%-80% load to 90%+load with it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ElfyOC*


wow, not impressed one bit with BF3 demo at all. Graphics are really sub par. Weapons are really so so. I understand the whole beta thing, but it's really hard to get into a game when you can't map keys the way you like. BF3 has a long ways to go.


of course you can re-map any key, keep in mind as soon you DEPLOY just hit ESC and go to Key-Bidings and re-map







I do have my naga Molten re-maped with 14 key so my beta is the same as yours







and X5 re-maped as well the way i like it


----------



## Ratjack

is it true that the beta graphics are only 50% of what they will be at release? Currently I can run high settings at 60fps.... im afraid if this is true then I will have to drop down to medium.

Can anybody help clear this up?


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


is it true that the beta graphics are only 50% of what they will be at release? Currently I can run high settings at 60fps.... im afraid if this is true then I will have to drop down to medium.

Can anybody help clear this up?


The graphics in the beta are what will be in the retail release.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


i agree. people are getting way to worked over the beta. but at the end of the day, as buggy as the beta is. I still enjoy it. people just like to complain and moan for the sake of complaining and moaning. the most annoying glitch ive found is, a player will appear to be dead yet still be moving around and killing people.


Yeah,I think there really trying hard to win the COD/MW players to come over. I'm still getting it,I only pick up a couple of big games a year.If its still broke on release day its going back to the store.


----------



## 179232

Oh, I forgot about that thread. Please lock mods!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


of course you can re-map any key, keep in mind as soon you DEPLOY just hit ESC and go to Key-Bidings and re-map







I do have my naga Molten re-maped with 14 key so my beta is the same as yours







and X5 re-maped as well the way i like it










I have yet to be able to remap anything on my mouse. Using a Mionix Naos 3200....all I want is throw grenade and melee knife. Maybe quick special item on the scroll click


----------



## james8

i thought the recoil are wayyy too overblown in full auto.
also what key do you use to switch firemode on the fly? i can't seem to find any key in bf3


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


The graphics in the beta are what will be in the retail release.


Yeah nvidea had a real nice article about the graphics and GPUs.


----------



## Wek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


The graphics in the beta are what will be in the retail release.


Haven't they confirmed that graphics are not final? Almost positive they're toned down for the Beta.


----------



## rockycrsb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I don't mean to defend BF3 and seem like a fanboy but if anyone is playing battlefield 3 just for graphics they're wasting they're money to begin with. You don't play battlefield for just visuals, it's about the core mechanic of Battlefield, which IMO they've achieved. Don't get me wrong i would love for it to look like the images released, but it's not going to break the game. Too many people getting way to worked over a beta, dated or not it's still a beta. Just weird seeing people cancel their pre orders over such minor things. It's not like they screwed the pooch and did what Activision did with the PC build. I have my complaints just as everyone but their minor it's not going to make or break the game being fun.

Also when in God's name did BC2 go on sale for 5$ in 4 months? I'm talking without steam sales. Because i've never seen a game go down in that amount of time. Hell they usually don't go down for 6 months, especially a game with BF3 hype and advertisement. Other than steam i've just never seen a game 4 months after release go on sale for 5 dollers anywhere. Someone care to elaborate apparently i'm wasting my money lol.


Exactly, I have seen many Battlefield trolls go on CoD videos and post random crap about how MW3 looks the same as MW2. As long as it has good gameplay, like CS, who cares about the graphics? And BC2 wasn't on sale for $5 in 4 months, it took more than a year for a steam sale to price it at 5 bucks (I think)


----------



## l337sft

Why are people complaining about graphics? They're is obviously no ultra setting, nothing is tessellated or anything, ill put money on it that when retail is released ultra will look exactly the same as those screenshots. Look at them, things are tessellated, and the textures look double the Res.

Its obvious that ultra does nothing, seeing as my sign rig get 35fps outdoors when on "ultr a"

They're no dx11 specific features in the beta, go look at the sandbags lmao


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wek*


Haven't they confirmed that graphics are not final? Almost positive they're toned down for the Beta.


If by confirmed you mean a random dude that started saying the graphics were toned down, then sure. You know, i think i'll just wait for the retail to come out then say itoldyouso when it's got the exact same settings and looks the same.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *consume*


The graphics in the beta are what will be in the retail release.


read post:

http://www.overclock.net/15134555-post63.html


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


read post:

http://www.overclock.net/15134555-post63.html


read thread :

"Game Settings:

- Graphics are limited to low. You can change the settings but it wont change anything.UPDATED: ( *It's been pointed out that for graphic settings to change you either need to restart the game or go through a map change*. I've tried changing it from low to high and then restarting. and I can confirm there is some difference. I dont get any difference from high to ultra tho, so it does *seem* like some of it is disabled )."

Also, the guy that started the thread has no affiliation with dice


----------



## ntherblast

Alright having an issue since I installed the beta drivers my windows 7 aero theme randomly changes to classic theme. I will be watching a youtube video and it will just change or looking through e-mails this only started happening after I installed the beta drivers


----------



## Arizonian

I think those who multiplayer and worried more about what the trees look like during beta make me laugh. Really? Even in final release, I'm not focused on the fire burning in the subway, or the leaves on the tree when I'm panning through my scope to snipe somone.

The campaign looks great and the story line is going to be fun. If I get 10 hours of great campaign, it's worth it to me. Fragging people on multiplayer is fun and all but that loses appeal quick.

If your not sure wait till the game comes out final release and then see what's being said before making judgement.


----------



## l337sft

You press b. And yea at medium range, 2 round bursts are hard to hit someone with. Especially with the aks74u. First bullet will hit where I aim, the 2nd bullet Just goes off in the distance. Even when proned


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arizonian*


I think those who multiplayer and worried more about what the trees look like during beta make me laugh. Really? Even in final release, I'm not focused on the fire burning in the subway, or the leaves on the tree when I'm panning through my scope to snipe somone.

The campaign looks great and the story line is going to be fun. If I get 10 hours of great campaign, it's worth it to me. Fragging people on multiplayer is fun and all but that loses appeal quick.

If your not sure wait till the game comes out final release and then see what's being said before making judgement.










You don't care about graphical effects but yet you have a GTX 580? Graphical effects are important for immersion.


----------



## theturbofd

I really dont see any recoil I can full auto cross map with no problem


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Also when in God's name did BC2 go on sale for 5$ in 4 months?


Amazon and Gamestop had it on sale about same time Steam did.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Ever fired a gun on full auto?

Yah. You wanted realism. You got it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


read post:

http://www.overclock.net/15134555-post63.html


How does this prove anything. That's just some random person talking.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I really dont see any recoil I can full auto cross map with no problem


which OP weapon did you use, may i ask?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


How does this prove anything. That's just some random person talking.


Yeah, I agree... posting proof that's not from a credible person is kinda a wast of your time.









it doesn't even say who said it originally.


----------



## tout

Get squad management back in the game and allow me to change my video setting before I spawn. Then maybe I will order this mess.


----------



## T3beatz

Also, I've seen a ton of games who's trailers looked better than the actual game... I'ts called marketing. lol


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Ever fired a gun on full auto?

Yah. You wanted realism. You got it.


This. Even the M249 is only supposed to be fired in 3-5 round bursts, itll melt the barrel if you just sit there and burn through all of your ammo.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


Get squad management back in the game and allow me to *change my video setting before I spawn*. Then maybe I will order this mess.


this. having to join a server (which is like impossible because all US server are always full) and load map in order to change settings is PITA


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*


I have yet to be able to remap anything on my mouse. Using a Mionix Naos 3200....all I want is throw grenade and melee knife. Maybe quick special item on the scroll click


I have my primary weapon and pistol mapped to my side buttons and remap equipment (ammo/health etc) to 1-2. Just more convenient to me.


----------



## sotorious

either performance is horrible or i need a new computer already.


----------



## l337sft

Lol everyone is *****ing about the beta. Imagine if they didn't have one and you payed 60 bucks and it had all the errors the beta has. Everyone should appreciate that they are giving us the opportunity to help them fix it. Bad beta > bad game o


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Lol everyone is *****ing about the beta. Imagine if they didn't have one and you payed 60 bucks and it had all the errors the beta has. Everyone should appreciate that they are giving us the opportunity to help them fix it. Bad beta > bad game o


As this is correct, but if i recall from BF2 i think they are still trying to fix some things LOL.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


either performance is horrible or i need a new computer already.


have u update to lastest beta drivers from AMD?


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


Ever fired a gun on full auto?

Yah. You wanted realism. You got it.


Actually I own the M16A3 and the M4A1 and the recoil is a bit too much. M16 has VERY LITTLE RECOIL while the M4 has a decent amount due to it's small size in real life.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


either performance is horrible or i need a new computer already.


They are posting up some changes that are being made for final version and one of them is frame rate stability. I'm sure the game is going to run better in the final build.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


have u update to lastest beta drivers from AMD?


negative dont feel like doing that giant uninstall operation.


----------



## nunka

I don't have any real recoil issues... that's what the fire mode switch is for, anyway. Mid to long range, go with single round. Mid to close, full auto. With the foregrip, I can spray to my heart's content and still hit things. Just need to move my crosshair downward...


----------



## ltg2227

well, i've been playing for the last couple of days and i like it, for the most part. Graphics look pretty good and i like the gameplay. Until it's release, i really won't nitpick right now but overall, i think it will be good. Hopefully they will have a nice sale around the holidays.


----------



## sotorious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


They are posting up some changes that are being made for final version and one of them is frame rate stability. I'm sure the game is going to run better in the final build.


Oh def not doubting that, but flicker has always been an issue even in bf2bc


----------



## allenkane

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


As this is correct, but if i recall from BF2 i think they are still trying to fix some things LOL.


Nope. They released the last patch last year and didn't fix 99% of the serious bugs and glitches and just tweaked gameplay. Probably too difficult for them to fix.


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


As this is correct, but if i recall from BF2 i think they are still trying to fix some things LOL.


Lmao, its impossible for anything to be perfect, it's made by people. And I wouldn't say fix, its not broken. I'd say improving.


----------



## EVILNOK

I do think there are a few that have a little too much recoil. You really shouldn't be firing in full auto anyway unless you are close up with a smg. I try to keep it in 3-5 round burst range unless I'm laying down suppressive fire.


----------



## xisintheend

It's a beta guys... BC2 had very similar complaints during its beta before it came out. Most of those were gone by release.

I for one am enjoying the game, even the tunnel map is somewhat fun when you apply proper team work. I can't wait for more maps and back to karkand should be bad ass.

As far at the video settings go, I changed out my 5870 with a 4890, settings to low from high and the game plays and looks better for some reason. Tells me that graphics clearly are not optimized for the settings at this time. I am impressed if those low settings are the true low for final release because it looks beautiful.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sotorious*


negative dont feel like doing that giant uninstall operation.


eh? i didn't know you have to uninstall old drivers to install new one? nvidia just install over it. i guess it's amd









up to you though. thel lastest driver is specifically optimized for bf3 beta.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Compared to other FPS's, way more recoil. inb4 console gamers hating bf3 and loving cod


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


eh? i didn't know you have to uninstall old drivers to install new one? nvidia just install over it. i guess it's amd









up to you though. thel lastest driver is specifically optimized for bf3 beta.


Installing over your old drivers is not the proper way to install drivers lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I really dont see any recoil I can full auto cross map with no problem


I agree with this, this game has no recoil for me as well. Its way too easy to control, I full auto 7 shots across the map with no problems killing anyone. A tad more than CoD, but I hardly consider CoD having any recoil after CoD1.


----------



## DEEBS808

I usually burst fire anyways.Just a habit I picked up.But there is a lot of recoil.I am always shooting at the sky


----------



## rdrdrdrd

yeah BF3 seems much more realistic, I like some aspects like the recoil, still undecided on how you will just pop your head up and get it blown off by a sniper you never saw


----------



## Sistum Id

That AK74M is driving me nuts, I can't stand using it. It kicks way too hard. I do short burst, but it still kicks. I didn't know about the firing mode switch, I'll try that out tonight.


----------



## AMDrocks

Yeah, The guns have too high recoil, Makes it really hard to kill.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Same problem as guy couple pages back. I have no 3d spotting or 3d names. Oh well kind of a challenge to pick guys out based on skin alone. I'm getting tired of metro anyways. Very tired of metro...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i love the recoil bout time a game has a decent amount of it, instead of everyone just spraying and being able to hit with every bullet


----------



## discipline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


This. Even the M249 is only supposed to be fired in 3-5 round bursts, itll melt the barrel if you just sit there and burn through all of your ammo.


Wheres my melted barrels in BF3! If we get realistic kick I want realistic melted barrels!


----------



## Coolio831

See if anyone can get it in, and maybe get it going?

Server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3.../US-Multi-420/

Server: US-Multi-#420


----------



## Hawk777th

Too much recoil.

  
 You Tube


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Same problem as guy couple pages back. I have no 3d spotting or 3d names. Oh well kind of a challenge to pick guys out based on skin alone. I'm getting tired of metro anyways. Very tired of metro...


That was me. I played 4 or 5 games that way. You quickly learn the differences between the looks of the US and Russian teams.

First I tried restarting Origin, and that didn't work. Then I restarted my computer and it fixed it for some reason.


----------



## Blindrage606

As title states, what is the actual DL size of the beta through Origin? I ask this because I've been downloading and seemingly stuck on a perpetual state of 5GB+ of 3.9GB w/100% completion? What?









I still haven't been able to play BF3 beta on my main rig. Thanks and rep cookies for helpful suggestions to a cure.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


Actually I own the M16A3 and the M4A1 and the recoil is a bit too much. M16 has VERY LITTLE RECOIL while the M4 has a decent amount due to it's small size in real life.


Haven't played the beta. It is true the M16 has relatively little recoil for its weight and round, due to the design. But it can still be difficult to fire a burst accurately while standing and moving. On the bench with time to steady and aim, sure, but it isn't so controllable when moving about.


----------



## sotorious

wow drivers made a world of a difference. just it almost looks like i artifact now with like partial flicker.


----------



## Nano2

For those that still use a core 2 duo like myself, do you think this runs better than Bad Company 2? This runs a lot smoother for me and the graphics are even better.


----------



## Deluxe

I thought the recoil was on the low side in the game..
When you have played with weapons like the AK47 in CS, anything else is low.

Learning to control the recoil is always a fun part of the game imo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *discipline*


Wheres my melted barrels in BF3! If we get realistic kick I want realistic melted barrels!


what's next??? proper military supply chain?

and ration pack too ??? :O


----------



## sotorious

flickering in this game is driving me NUTS, but i did just update to 11.9 and made the game run a lot smoother, but still serious flicker, almost makes my card look like its artifacting, way different flicker from bfbc2.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Installing over your old drivers is not the proper way to install drivers lol


never had any problems. i just run the nvidia driver installer and it does its job. heck i don't even have to restart. nvidia drivers are the best imo

also a dual-core won't be enough if u want anything higher than minimum. the game constantly loads all core at medium/high levels. highest usage i've encountered is 68%. this is with core i5 2500K stock.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Too much recoil.


virtually no recoil on that gun








dice needa fix their m16


----------



## McAlberts

i like the recoil as is for the most part, however they should add a bit more to the pp-2000.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


what's next??? proper military supply chain?

and ration pack too ??? :O


New MRE game mechanic! Choose to consume an MRE at the start of a round to experience a random effect, based on the contents of the MRE!

Chili w/ Beans gives speed boost, but makes loud noise that enemies can use to home on your location
Tuna creates powerful Aroma Armor that repels enemies and their bullets due to its powerful stench
Chicken Fajita gives -10% accuracy, damage, health, armor, and experience gain and your character constantly falls to the ground vomiting


----------



## l337sft

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


never had any problems. i just run the nvidia driver installer and it does its job. heck i don't even have to restart. nvidia drivers are the best imo

also a dual-core won't be enough if u want anything higher than minimum. the game constantly loads all core at medium/high levels. highest usage i've encountered is 68%. this is with core i5 2500K stock.


Wrong, the beta runs all high, shadows medium, HBAO, and 4xAA at 1600x900 at 35fps minimum for me. I get 100% gpu usage at all times

Every time i go to play its some bull! Now its saying cant contact EA backend


----------



## theturbofd

servers are down?


----------



## djriful

EA login server is down? I am unable to join game atm.


----------



## Nano2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


also a dual-core won't be enough if u want anything higher than minimum. the game constantly loads all core at medium/high levels. highest usage i've encountered is 68%. this is with core i5 2500K stock.


But I'm running everything on medium with good frame rates.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

My stats were reset to 0 WTH?


----------



## quadx

Good to hear, I may like that aspect of the game. BUT, there must be a way to control the recoil. Like downward movement with the mouse.


----------



## Pendulum

I've been using the MK11 and SVD for a little while now and it seems a bit OP, 3/4 of my chest shots are killing people in a single shot.









Edit: Also, "The BF3 Statistics Engine is currently down."


----------



## amder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


My stats were reset to 0 WTH?


Same for me.


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


EA login server is down? I am unable to join game atm.


same here... something about "cannot enter backend" /nohomo

i guess they might be fixing all the hacked servers

my stats are back to zero too


----------



## -relk-

Anybody know if they are doing some updates or whatnot right now? I keep getting a "No contact with EA backend" when trying to join a server.

^^ Looks like someone beat me to it


----------



## Tropic55

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*


New MRE game mechanic! Choose to consume an MRE at the start of a round to experience a random effect, based on the contents of the MRE!

Chili w/ Beans gives speed boost, but makes loud noise that enemies can use to home on your location
Tuna creates powerful Aroma Armor that repels enemies and their bullets due to its powerful stench
Chicken Fajita gives -10% accuracy, damage, health, armor, and experience gain and your character constantly falls to the ground vomiting


Never eat Beans on the Battlefield, Gives away your position


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *amder*


Same for me.


server are down







but uou can still see the medal's


----------



## thuynh022

I thought I was the only one getting "no contact with EA backend". Was having a good time playing with fourtwofour and hydropwnics too.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*


same here... something about "cannot enter backend" /nohomo


same. /yeshomo


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-relk-*


Anybody know if they are doing some updates or whatnot right now? I keep getting a "No contact with EA backend" when trying to join a server.

^^ Looks like someone beat me to it


no contact to EA backend here too..


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I've been using the MK11 and SVD for a little while now and it seems a bit OP, 3/4 of my chest shots are killing people in a single shot.









Edit: Also, "The BF3 Statistics Engine is currently down."


i'm the exact opposite, i'm pounding shot after shot into people and yet they live.

and i'm also getting the EA backend error


----------



## hxcnero

maybe they are updating. the home screen says my stats are reset as well.


----------



## tout

It's 3.9 GBs so I would say you need to delete and restart that download?


----------



## mattlyall06

mine too.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I like it.

However, there are guns that are way to tough to control.

SCAR + Heavy Barrel =


----------



## dealio

bah...


----------



## hjjfffaa

I heard there were some Caspian Border servers back up. Is this true?


----------



## l337sft

I really wish they would just let the beta be broken so i can play it. Just fix retail DICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hjjfffaa*


I heard there were some Caspian Border servers back up. Is this true?


No.


----------



## Ducky

I can't seem to reassign or bind new keys.. I initially wanted to bind the buttons on ym mx518, but now it seems I can't bind anything, be it keyboard OR mouse. I go into options and then to the appropriate place, then hit enter and try to bind a key, but my cursor disappears and nothing happens till I ESC.. Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hjjfffaa*


I heard there were some Caspian Border servers back up. Is this true?


i didnt see caspian... but i played a few TDM, squad rush, squad DM and conquest games on Metro


----------



## Lune

Lolz : / just noticed how terrible my win ratio is LOL too many COD players around


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I can't seem to reassign or bind new keys.. I initially wanted to bind the buttons on ym mx518, but now it seems I can't bind anything, be it keyboard OR mouse. I go into options and then to the appropriate place, then hit enter and try to bind a key, but my cursor disappears and nothing happens till I ESC.. Am I doing it wrong?


Keyboard bindings work for me, haven't tried my mouse though.


----------



## ranger052

BF3 Servers are down?


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


It's 3.9 GBs so I would say you need to delete and restart that download?


I have, unfortunately to no avail.


----------



## dteg

i can't remap keyboard or mouse bindings either; so what i did is create a keystroke macro for my mouse, so G id middle mouse button and F is 1 of my thumb buttons so i can throw grenades and knife from the mouse..


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lolz : / just noticed how terrible my win ration is LOL too many COD players around


Dang dude level 45?!? I just played with for a little bit earlier, I can see how you got so high, you were just slaying them out there.


----------



## hanwinting

it seems like it 
" no contact with EA backend"


----------



## l337sft

Yes, use the official thread, there was like 20 posts in the past 2 minutes about it


----------



## SS_Patrick

Did anyone else lose the backend to EA?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lolz : / just noticed how terrible my win ration is LOL too many COD players around











is that a poor attempt at fishing for a compliment?


----------



## ranger052

ok


----------



## SS_Patrick

Whoops should have gone a page back


----------



## l337sft

Like ***, why dont they tell us what theyre doing instead of just disconnecting thousands of people in the middle of a game.


----------



## tout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


I have, unfortunately to no avail.


I'm sorry. I can't even get in game, it's telling me that it can't connect the the backend. So, you are not alone at least.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Same problem as guy couple pages back. I have no 3d spotting or 3d names. Oh well kind of a challenge to pick guys out based on skin alone. I'm getting tired of metro anyways. Very tired of metro...


That's a server option. Just like some servers have friendly fire on and some don't.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


is that a poor attempt at fishing for a compliment?


Looks like it to me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


is that a poor attempt at fishing for a compliment?


Not really







could've been way higher but I was messing all day with jets which gives you no points almost









Just messing around, link me yours!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I can't seem to reassign or bind new keys.. I initially wanted to bind the buttons on ym mx518, but now it seems I can't bind anything, be it keyboard OR mouse. I go into options and then to the appropriate place, then hit enter and try to bind a key, but my cursor disappears and nothing happens till I ESC.. Am I doing it wrong?


you have to re-map the mx518 key using the software ( create a Profile and re-map the mx518 key button according to BF3 OnFoot


----------



## Lord Xeb

Before you say anything, DO NOT bring anyhting about the beta into here. Look at it this way, BF3 beta is a PROTOTYPE of the final game which is never accurate of the final product and thus WHY they do TESTING on such a LARGE SCALE. HUGE number of people poking and prodding tend to find bugs MUCH faster. Plus feedback overall from a large number of people help smooth the game out.

Now that that is out of the way. WITHOUT LOOKING AT THE BETA, do you think BF3 is going to be a flop?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Not really







could've been way higher but I was messing all day with jets which gives you no points almost









Just messing around, link me yours!


i can't fly without inverted controls so jets are completely useless to me; that plus joystick integration doesn't work very well or at least it doesn't for me...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Not really







could've been way higher but I was messing all day with jets which gives you no points almost









Just messing around, link me yours!


I wanted to post mine but everything is down at the moment


----------



## Sean Webster

*Forza 4* _>_ BF3

Too many ppl have their hopes up...


----------



## djriful

Let's camp at our keyboard until Server are backup.

Thinking of playing BC2 now..


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


you have to re-map the mx518 key using the software ( create a Profile and re-map the mx518 key button according to BF3 OnFoot


Err.. I don't have the software for my mous anymore.. which is good I suppose since it would only be an XP version anyways







I can find SetPoint on the logitech site, but it's not the gaming software for macros and binds..


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I think it will do great.

BC2 did just fine even though it was a console port. I think BF3 will be pretty bad ass.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i can't fly without inverted controls so jets are completely useless to me; that plus joystick integration doesn't work very well or at least it doesn't for me...


inverted







is that where you pull the mouse back towards you and the jet goes up? and when you move it towards the monitor the jet goes down?

If that's what you are using than wth!! suicidal







I hate that so much : / I actually prefer mouse and keyboard than joystick believe it or not lol

More challenging, easier to watch your back and switch between 1 million cameras super fast and joystick in bf3 wont help you at all, jets are way to responsive and easy to use


----------



## Mhill2029

Yes, it's going to be the worst creation in the history of the universe. Well, i thought i'd say something different lol

But i believe it's going to be quite something when finished.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I've been using the MK11 and SVD for a little while now and it seems a bit OP, 3/4 of my chest shots are killing people in a single shot.









Edit: Also, "The BF3 Statistics Engine is currently down."


I definitely agree there the cheap snipers


----------



## l337sft

i dont want to play anything at all except for this lol


----------



## kiwiasian

If you don't consider the beta, it's difficult to pass any judgement..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


About to unlock the EOD bot..







does anyone know what I have to do to get a smoke launcher?


I believe it's 30 kills with the M203.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


You do realize the only thing this means is that there will be more hacking right?


Actually, server files always get leaked regardless. The only people with the server files *ARE* hackers. This whole idea of withholding server files in order to prevent hacking is nonsense. It's just to make more money.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


yea leaked server files
someone uses those to host a server and steals your info when you join

hence why you shouldn't join; of course I've seen loads of people cry its fake, people can't do that etc etc

not my problem if their account info gets stolen










Steals your info? BF3 servers don't ask for your origin password. They might know your Origin account name but that's it.


----------



## Fatalrip

I have confidence even if it does have bugs at first, hell that's what patches are for.


----------



## 179232

At this point its a little bit hard to say. I just really don't want BF3 to turn into something like CoD.


----------



## MKHunt

Serversssssss. It's 1am here which means most of the high school kids have gone to bed. I want to playyyyy


----------



## Caz

I am playing the Console (360) version, got a couple questions. There seems to be LOTS of issues with the entire mechanics.

Lots of hitmarkers not counting, people flying after they die, falling into holes out of nowhere, into a pit below the map, graphics issues, many unexplained things....anyone have a word on this?

I am a level 20, average a k/d around 4ish. I love this game, can't put it down, but I am hoping all these problems are fixed, or they are only giving us 75% of the game for server issues.

BTW, I can't log into battlelog, says I'm "not allowed" to log in.


----------



## DaClownie

I think it'll be great.

Also, inb4thelock


----------



## Mhill2029

I've been checking this out since the BETA for comparison.....hmmmm

  
 You Tube


----------



## tryceo

Can anyone else not access the game? Mine says "No contact with EA backend. Please try again later".


----------



## Recipe7

Everyone's opinion will be biased due to the beta.

If this thread was created September 26th, no one would doubt it's greatness.

And that is where I stand, greatness.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

I had high hopes for the game, but after playing the beta it really doesnt feel like a battlefield game to me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caz*


I am playing the Console (360) version, got a couple questions. There seems to be LOTS of issues with the entire mechanics.

Lots of hitmarkers not counting, people flying after they die, falling into holes out of nowhere, into a pit below the map, graphics issues, many unexplained things....anyone have a word on this?

I am a level 20, average a k/d around 4ish. I love this game, can't put it down, but I am hoping all these problems are fixed, or they are only giving us 75% of the game for server issues.

BTW, I can't log into battlelog, says I'm "not allowed" to log in.


zh1nt0 said that we are using some old build and that they have fixed all kinda stuff like that in the build they are running (the one for the official game) and I believe that... because there are really stupid bugs (easy ones) that they can fix in no time

I believe in them.. good devs! All they gotta do is change a few things for us







most importantly the squad management


----------



## Recipe7

I have a feeling this thread will be closed soon.

/sigh


----------



## NFL

Same problem...maintenance perhaps?


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tryceo*


Can anyone else not access the game? Mine says "No contact with EA backend. Please try again later".


Me too


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coolio831*


See if anyone can get it in, and maybe get it going?

Server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3.../US-Multi-420/

Server: US-Multi-#420


Is metro the only map you can host? : /


----------



## JedixJarf

Yep, EA servers are down, no bf3 till its sorted.


----------



## NFL

I'm not worried...I fully expect Battlefield 3 to live up to the hype


----------



## Faint1001

the beta didnt have what i had expected, but lets see what the final version will do.


----------



## Caz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


because there are really stupid bugs (easy ones) that they can fix in no time


Exactly my thoughts, I don't think they will have a problem, they are too big, simple, and easy to miss.

I also hope that for the real game, things are all around beefed up. Like it seems it isn't as realistic as it should be, in terms of damage and such. Like when I grenade a wall, I expect it to be gone with this new engine.

Lastly, I also wanted to know if anyone as found themselves getting really annoyed whenever their audio seems to drop to about 5% for NO reason at all, meaning no explosions, and no bullets wizzing by, and your audio knocks out....


----------



## Capwn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*


I had high hopes for the game, but after playing the beta it really doesnt feel like a battlefield game to me.


You played on any conquest servers yet? ( specifically the 64 man ones? )


----------



## Lord Xeb

I see no problems here.


----------



## l337sft

Theyre back up


----------



## tout

BattleFlop 3 is down for the count, no connection to the backend.

There's a petition the forums in Battlelog to get rid of Battlelog. Sign it if you are so inclined. Thousands have already.

*edit* they have come back up.


----------



## c0nnection

I lol @ people who judge the game based on the map Metro. If you haven't played Caspian, you know nothing about Battlefield 3. These whiners act like Battlefield 3 will only come out with one map.


----------



## munaim1

I'll pass judgement when the actual game is released, but i'm confident it'll be very good.


----------



## Caz

Dropped this game a couple hours ago...


----------



## Nhb93

I honestly do not think the game will be as good as everyone is expecting it to be.

Even with that said, I think it will sell fantastically, and be played to death, by possibly millions of gamers, solely on the fact that it's BF3. I think it's easy to not see flaws in something when it's something you really want and have been waiting for. The exact opposite happened to me with CoD 4, since I was expecting a fantastic game, and ended up with a game that I still don't consider to have given me my money's worth yet.

I however, hope BF3 does turn out well, since CoD has become a completely different game from what it started as, and I don't just mean the setting. The unlocks, the perks, the lack of vehicles; it's not the same CoD that brought me into online PC gaming. I hope all the gamers who loved BF2 the way I love CoD UO get a game that they can enjoy as much as they did BF2, and I'll still be here waiting for a game that I can enjoy as much as UO.


----------



## Celeras

RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## lp75220

The beta is not great but the final should be great. If not all of us can always play call of duty


----------



## tout

Disconnection and no connection with backend again. Got 2 matches in at least. lol

A lot of the connections, while connecting, are being blocked by Peerblock have some dubious names.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tout*


BattleFlop 3 is down for the count, no connection to the backend.

There's a petition the forums in Battlelog to get rid of Battlelog. Sign it if you are so inclined. Thousands have already.

*edit* they have come back up.


and down again


----------



## l337sft

I can't stop playing lmao, I love it! But tbh I'm kind of more excited about the campaign this time around. And battlelog isn't going anywhere lol, a lot of work goes into making a website like that.


----------



## GreddyGo

^^I think the campaign is gonna be pretty epic ey!


----------



## Whole Wheat

I moved from consoles to PC mainly just for BF3.

If BF3 is a flop I'm selling my computer and hitting the gym and getting jacked...


----------



## MKHunt

Depends on the press. E.g. how many people hated the beta and told everyone they know


----------



## Djmatrix32

Dude it's BF3 no way it will flop


----------



## Addict1973

ne1 wanna get on a vent server?


----------



## gooface

Betas always suck, I have never been part of a beta that was good, so never judge a game from a beta, never. they are buggy messes.

To me the core gameplay is great on the Beta, and that's all you should pay attention to, not the features (like not being able to form squads, conquest, VOIP) etc, because those things will be added no doubt in the final product.

The performance is another thing that shouldn't be cared about right now because they still have time for optimizations and they will probably have a patch day one for this game because its such a large release.

Right now all they are looking for are BUGS, and they made it as simple as they possibly could for us to play it and find them, so stop nitpicking the beta and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Yeah, this game is really awesome.

I love it.

BUT, I do think they should disable the effect of the flashlight outdoors.

PLUS, perhaps the light should have a strobe effect (a function most surefires are equipped with.) Also, marines wear sunglasses all the time, flashlights<oakleys


----------



## gl0ry

They made a bad choice to make the only mode/map publicly available Operation Metro.

The issue is that it feels nothing like Battlefield so it leads people who don't know anything about the series to believe it's some kind of fps clone. The 64 man conquest map on the other hand.... classic.

I can't judge much since all my experiences with the game are from the beta, but what I will say is that the BC2 beta was much more polished and impressive. Almost every object in BC2 could be nuked, but so far in BF3 it seems more limited.


----------



## pewpewlazer

The beta is out what? 2-3 weeks before the final game? I'll be blown away if the final version is significantly improved over the beta. I don't see it happening in that time frame.

With that said, I don't see BF3 "flopping". It just won't be the greatest game ever made in the history of man kind like people expected.


----------



## Gunnzie

I can't play it. Everytime I try to join a server I just get "a generic game error occurred code 1". Does anyone else get this?


----------



## OblivionCW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celeras*


rageeeeeeeeeeeeee











lol


----------



## theturbofd

oh my god the amount of stupidity the battle log forums have is crazy. I try to explain why the glare on the sniper should be either removed or altered and all they can say is go to COD :/. Pretty funny though since I rape with snipers anyway and I come from COD. Yea I still do my job and plant and defuse while I get a good KDR. It's whining little girls who complain about dying by a sniper and use the excuse "go use an assault rifle".


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

A simple flashlight fix would be to turn it off by default. I'm not understanding why it's on by default.


----------



## Jue

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


They made a bad choice to make the only mode/map publicly available Operation Metro.

The issue is that it feels nothing like Battlefield so it leads people who don't know anything about the series to believe it's some kind of fps clone. The 64 man conquest map on the other hand.... classic.

I can't judge much since all my experiences with the game are from the beta, but what I will say is that the BC2 beta was much more polished and impressive. Almost every object in BC2 could be nuked, but so far in BF3 it seems more limited.


Caspian was also public, the passwords were given out to the public. I assume this was more of a "crowd control" technique. Let's face it, those who really wanted to play Caspian only had to do a little research to find the passwords and in the end - they are the ones who deserve to play it.

The game will do perfectly fine - I'm totally happy with the Beta and I hear people moan about it everyday but it is a *beta* and probably not their newest build either. We are here to test, not to have fun.


----------



## MIKEVALL

*NO!* I think it will do really well. Its going to have something for everyone ( cod fans, battlefield fans). Large diverse maps, rumored that all game modes will be available for each map. So that means we only got a small taste of Operation metro without vehicles. Plus first EXpansion pack has Four classic bf2 maps, Omen, sharki, karkland, wake .So yeah i think its going to do really well!
My biggest concern is battlelog being the server browser, what a waste of recources. Also you cant customize your loadout , or adjust anything unless your in game. I hope they fix that.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


A simple flashlight fix would be to turn it off by default. I'm not understanding why it's on by default.


Exactly! And we need an indicator if it's turned on or not in the UI. In the day or outside, we can't tell if we had it on or off.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


*NO!* I think it will do really well. Its going to have something for everyone ( cod fans, battlefield fans). Large diverse maps, rumored that all game modes will be available for each map. So that means we only got a small taste of Operation metro without vehicles. Plus first EXpansion pack has Four classic bf2 maps, Omen, sharki, karkland, wake .So yeah i think its going to do really well!
My biggest concern is battlelog being the server browser, what a waste of recources. Also you cant customize your loadout , or adjust anything unless your in game. I hope they fix that.


I agree. I would like to be able to edit my video options when I'm not actually spawned in game.

Who wants to be siting in game, while changing key binds then get shot in teh face?


----------



## hello im sean

Hey even though i started that other thread.. I'm a BF fan, always have been. I can be happy if bf3 will be as good as bc2 with bigger maps. Already know its going to surpass those expectations though, so im pumped!

Overall opinion, it can't flop, too much hype anyway. Sure you can't please every possible person but the fan base is massive no matter how you look at it. BF3 in final form will be a great game.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


If you don't consider the beta, it's difficult to pass any judgement..


This.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer*


*The beta is out what? 2-3 weeks before the final game?* I'll be blown away if the final version is significantly improved over the beta. I don't see it happening in that time frame.

With that said, I don't see BF3 "flopping". It just won't be the greatest game ever made in the history of man kind like people expected.


And this is the thing that concerns me, is the fact that the release is not that far away. I will be thoroughly impressed if this game comes out without a lot of bugs.

With that being said, this game will have to do pretty darn badly to flop, and I just don't see it doing that badly, at least. I'm waiting for the release to see how the final game is like; if I do buy this game soon, it'll be in about a month after release since I won't be in any rush to get it (DICE did say they were going to support it for a long time you know







). I might buy it sooner depending on when Batman: Arkham City gets released for the PC.


----------



## djriful

I've been wondering,will any scopes have a blinp/flare? x4 x7 x12? except the hologram, red dot and etc.? I'm just curious.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Celeras*


RAGEEEEEEEEEEEEEE











This made me die laughing.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Post your battlelog stats


----------



## djriful

This made me die laughing!

*http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925950894470/*


----------



## MaxFTW

Its not the actual recoil that i think is high (and i like a lot of recoil) But that silly rumble view... Ughh


----------



## theturbofd

I think I'm the only person who really wants it for the single player lol


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


This made me die laughing!

*http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925950894470/*


Haha that was pretty funny


----------



## lilraver018

Oh no im looking forward to the single player campaign also.


----------



## Semedar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*


This. Even the M249 is only supposed to be fired in 3-5 round bursts, itll melt the barrel if you just sit there and burn through all of your ammo.


I was a SAW Gunner in an Infantry line unit, and this is incorrect.









The rule of thumb is to hold down the trigger long enough to say in your mind "Die mother <bleep> die" in a calm 7-10 round burst. It wont melt the barrel of the SAW if you go through a whole drum of ammunition. Most it did for me is melt my sling to the barrel. Got chewed out for that one.







But it will melt the BRF (If you're using blanks) to the barrel if you go through a whole drum in cyclic rate of fire (Holding down the trigger till it stops going "bang". Saw it happen.









Sorry for being off topic


----------



## Socks keep you warm

I hate that you can crawl in this game.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Post your battlelog stats














How do I change my guy on that screen?


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Edit profile, change soldier or something like that.


----------



## Alatar

Holy.... I just checked the battlelog forums. Never have I seen so many idiots on a board at the same time...

The only way people there communicate is by mom jokes and swearing. Disgusting.


----------



## kennh

There's no chance in hell that BF3 will be a flop however, flop =/= bad game.

Look at all the CoD titles that OCN bashes. No way that >$1bn in sales means a flop.

Without the beta, how would we base our judgements? would we look at the gameplay videos on youtube that totally glamorize the game and make it look 10x better than it actually is? Comparing the beta to the gameplay videos, the game certainly does not meet its tremendous expectations. I was expecting a much more polished and refined game with the occasional bugs in the beta but this is just bad. Even if its in beta, we all know that this is pretty much close to the finished product and that DICE only has 3 short weeks to fix the many problems in the game.

BF3 will be a success but will leave many disappointed


----------



## paradox87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ComradeNF*


Anyone think the recoil is way too high? I can't even use the AK47 or M16A3 without setting it to single fire. I find myself always using the pistol since the recoil is much less.

I haven't unlocked the grip though. Does that help at all?


Grip helps a lot, recoil is ridiculous without the frontgrip.


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*


I hate that you can crawl in this game.


Yea in the metro map, the bush hiding is kind of ridiculous. Snipers and ump-45 carriers will just bush hide until they can tag you and let the snipers pick you off.

Really wish voice chat was implemented


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Holy.... I just checked the battlelog forums. Never have I seen so many idiots on a board at the same time...

The only way people there communicate is by mom jokes and swearing. Disgusting.


Should have kept it closed lol


----------



## Izvire

Haven't really noticed anything out of the ordinary. Although I do use the M416 with heavy barrel, but I mainly use single fire, using auto only for close quarters.


----------



## O.CModderz

I just can't finish it even after its 100% for an hour or so... Help anyone?


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Post your battlelog stats


Kind of meh, but it's just beta.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Yeah, as for the recoil: this games recoil is nothing compared to that of some FPS games, use semi-automatic for outdoors and auto for close range. It's a realistic game that forces a lot of people to use semi at medium distances, like in real life.


----------



## Mr.Pie

2nd video of caspian border gameplay mainly in a tank

  
 You Tube


----------



## RushMore1205

does anyone have a problem gettin in, its saying my filter is bad, even for quick match, whats going on


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*


does anyone have a problem gettin in, its saying my filter is bad, even for quick match, whats going on


Gives me a few problems also every now and then, but I usually just keep on trying or find a server using the server list, that usually connects for me instantly.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Does the straight pull bolt work at all for you guys? Doesn't do crap for me.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


Does the straight pull bolt work at all for you guys? Doesn't do crap for me.


Not for me either







would make a great asset to my m40


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Gives me a few problems also every now and then, but I usually just keep on trying or find a server using the server list, that usually connects for me instantly.


yeah stupid thing says server full for everything even if it says only 12 people, i dont understand, i was playing perfect since the 27


----------



## SgtBigRig

cant get into the damn game. matchmaking worked now i justget a change filter error


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Not for me either







would make a great asset to my m40










When do you unlock the m40? Is it right after the sv98?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*


When do you unlock the m40? Is it right after the sv98?


Yes and believe me I love it







I'm about to unlock the 50 cal


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, my friend is having a problem with his BF3 beta. He gets an error saying "Disconnected to login server" whenever he tries to get into a match. I already searched the net, but the people on the internet are barely half as intelligent as OCN'ers.


----------



## rocstar96

I probably wont be buying the game.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


I probably wont be buying the game.











lolz, it's beta bro, relax.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SeanWebster*


*Forza 4* _>_ BF3

Too many ppl have their hopes up...


I just googled forza 4 and i read the word 'motor'
this is where i closed my tab so fast like it was a nasty virus


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Forza isn't a shooting game.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Post your battlelog stats


Gah I don't play for a day and a half and let one of you guys get past me!







Damn you FourTwoFour!!!!








At least i still got the highest K/d ^_^


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, my friend is having a problem with his BF3 beta. He gets an error saying "Disconnected to login server" whenever he tries to get into a match. I already searched the net, but the people on the internet are barely half as intelligent as OCN'ers.


Bump ^^.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

damnit having an issue it saying all servers are full :S


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocstar96*


I probably wont be buying the game.











You won't be buying the game because of... a bug in the beta?!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*


damnit having an issue it saying all servers are full :S


Same here, pretty sure I have spent more time trouble shooting the beta than actually playing at this point. Hope a patch or something rolls out soon.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


You won't be buying the game because of... a bug in the beta?!


origin is in beta as well


----------



## Bastyn99

I wanna bind melee attack to me side mouse button, but the game wont let me ? Anyone know if it can be done ?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Velathawen*


Same here, pretty sure I have spent more time trouble shooting the beta than actually playing at this point. Hope a patch or something rolls out soon.


I've spent more time rebooting because the nvidia beta drivers kept crashing or trying to get into a squad with my friend cause they don't have a freaking in built squad management system like bc2 or bf2

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## Lhino

I am really enjoying the game. Bugs and hit detection lag are really annoying though.


----------



## Greg0986

Had to reinstall windows yesterday and I backed up my Origin Games folder (which contains BF3 BETA files) but when I log into Origin, it says that I have to download it again? All the files are there but it still says I have to redownload it.

The thing is, I don't have to do it for MoH. What can I do so I don't have to redownload BF3 beta?


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15146036*
> I've spent more time rebooting because the nvidia beta drivers kept crashing or trying to get into a squad with my friend cause they don't have a freaking in built squad management system like bc2 or bf2
> 
> sent from Mt Olympus


We eventually gave up on trying to get a squad to all join at once. As long as everyone in in the party, you can manually join as an individual and it still works.

Holy F the flashlight and laser sights are blinding!


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've noticed that some of the bugs are slowly being fixed. I no longer fall through the map or get stuck and clipping frequency has diminished. Still a lot of work left, but at least things are moving forward.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Has anyone tried different overclocks on their cards while playing so far? I went from stock 832mhz on my lightning to 900mhz +50mv and got another 15-20fps, I honestly didn't think it would make that big on an impact.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15146246*
> Has anyone tried different overclocks on their cards while playing so far? I went from stock 832mhz on my lightning to 900mhz +50mv and got another 15-20fps, I honestly didn't think it would make that big on an impact.


I think tomorrow I will reinstall afterburner and try to push things further. I don't expect much. My cards with a mild OC, should punish this game on ultra preset and it doesn't. The drivers are still so beta I can't really expect much more. How does one release proper drivers without a finished game? CF is broken at the moment.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15145242*
> I've been wondering,will any scopes have a blinp/flare? x4 x7 x12? except the hologram, red dot and etc.? I'm just curious.


Anything above and including a 6x will flare, anything below wont. They've probably done it the best way as the bush wookies that you want to have their position given away will usually use a high zoom scope and anyone else who actuallly moves around with a sniper can use the ACOG or lower zoom scopes completely fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15146246*
> Has anyone tried different overclocks on their cards while playing so far? I went from stock 832mhz on my lightning to 900mhz +50mv and got another 15-20fps, I honestly didn't think it would make that big on an impact.


Yeah, I went from 880/1375 (Stock) to 930/1430 (Stock volts as well) and I got a good 15-20fps boost as well.









Might push them harder with some voltage bump.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15146345*
> Yeah, I went from 880/1375 (Stock) to 930/1430 (Stock volts as well) and I got a good 15-20fps boost as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might push them harder with some voltage bump.


Nice to see it's having such an impact even in Beta, I can't wait to get my other Lightning for some sweet SLI action


----------



## Slightly skewed

NVM I'm out of touch.


----------



## Cryolite

just recorded a full round of metro, pretty fun round.

it also includes the EOD BOT, if anyone wants to see that little toy,

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZNCjSvh8NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZNCjSvh8NM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZNCjSvh8NM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## MIKEVALL

We all know what people dont like about the BF3 BETA, bugs, lag, battlelog and so on.

*LETS HEAR WHAT YOU DO LIKE*

1. I really like that you can spawn on any squad member ( with a preview)
2. I like that it only allows one defib revive , keeps a handle on the cheaters and stat padders ( big problem in bf2)
3. I like that the ranking system doesnt take half your life to rank up ( like bf2)
4. I like that there will be different game modes , plus small and large playable versions of each map( lots of variety)
5. The first expansion pack includes classic bf2 maps sharqi,omen,karkland, wake.

Ok i could go on ,thats just a few things i like.


----------



## GreddyGo

Had this happen to me when i spawned, the overlay filter didn't disable...


----------



## kcuestag

If it happens again just press ESC and close the menu and it should return to normal.


----------



## Cryolite

funny how you went all the trouble of taking a screenshot and uploading, yet didnt try to press ESC lol.


----------



## Zastugueen

http://i.imgur.com/7HzcJ.jpg
gotta love dat mk11


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Hmm. Seems like a lot of people are able to adjust the graphics settings in-game besides me. Everything is stuck on what seems to be low since the first day of early access and haven't been able to change it since. Also has there been an update at all yet? I've yet to download anything and I always right click 'check for updates' on the beta before launching it every few hours.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;15145908*
> I wanna bind melee attack to me side mouse button, but the game wont let me ? Anyone know if it can be done ?


I did it with my Razer mouse I just went into advanced functions and set button 5 to F, it works for BF3 but if I game on anything else I keep forgetting to change it back...


----------



## crizthakidd

cryolite how come your game looks better than mine. i set it to ultra and i think the game is capped at medium but for some reason urs still looks better lol. is it because better graphics cards will produce better display of shadows and stuff even at the same settings?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15146672*
> Hmm. Seems like a lot of people are able to adjust the graphics settings in-game besides me. Everything is stuck on what seems to be low since the first day of early access and haven't been able to change it since. Also has there been an update at all yet? I've yet to download anything and I always right click 'check for updates' on the beta before launching it every few hours.


Go into setting, change them, when you go to exit the settings it will ask you to save. Then exit from the game, and restart it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I have a fix if you get the bug where you can't aim down your scope.

Switch to your secondary weapon, aim down the sights, switch back to your main weapon, and it should be fixed.


----------



## Varrkarus

I'm having an issue every once in a while at the beginning of a new round.

My mouse controls work fine (Aim, shoot, look, etc.) but none of the keyboard controls work. I'm fairly sure that my keyboard is not the cause of this problem. Every time I exit bf3 via Task Manager, I join the game again and it works.
I can't use any button on the keyboard for in-game controls/functions but Windows keyboard shortcuts (Ctrl+Alt+Delete, Alt+Tab) work fine.

Anyone else got this issue?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15146698*
> I'm having an issue every once in a while at the beginning of a new round.
> 
> My mouse controls work fine (Aim, shoot, look, etc.) but none of the keyboard controls work. I'm fairly sure that my keyboard is not the cause of this problem. Every time I exit bf3 via Task Manager, I join the game again and it works.
> I can't use any button on the keyboard for in-game controls/functions but Ctrl+Alt+Delete works fine.
> 
> Anyone else got this issue?


not exactly the same, but a control issue nonetheless.

I had an issue where I couldn't fire. If I went into the menu, the left mouse worked fine, but in game, no go. COUld scope with the right, and the other mouse buttons worked, was just 'fire'. Tried different weapons etc

Only worked again when I got killed.


----------



## Cryolite

everyone, please take a few minutes to watch this.

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf[/ame[/URL]]

the terrain bug and other bugs are EASY to fix, and they WILL be fixed.

but this bug is the most important of all, DICE must change this system.

please watch the vid, like it, share it, make people aware of it.


----------



## mordak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15146715*
> everyone, please take a few minutes to watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf
> 
> the terrain bug and other bugs are EASY to fix, and they WILL be fixed.
> 
> but this bug is the most important of all, DICE must change this system.
> 
> please watch the vid, like it, share it, make people aware of it.


I'm at work and can't view the video. Can you describe it please?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15146715*
> everyone, please take a few minutes to watch this.


I closed it after example #3. I have no clue what's going on.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15146744*
> I closed it after example #3. I have no clue what's going on.


I think he's angry that he died a lot ?


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I kept seeing the little red "hit from this area" marker, watched the soldier die and thought...ok, he got shot...and? I think I've been playing too many Android games lately. Most of them are free and no blue screens!









edit: no issues with framerate either


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15146727*
> I'm at work and can't view the video. Can you describe it please?


Its covers being shot when in cover, being insta-killed when not a headshot, and hit registration but no damage done.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15146782*
> Its covers being shot when in cover, being insta-killed when not a headshot, and hit registration but no damage done.


Basically he's just covering how wrong their "new" netcode is.
The hit reg is transferred on the client side now, probably because they try to hide their flaws related to it.
It's just horribly wrong and a huuuge step backwards.


----------



## notafinger!

Does anybody see pings in the server list? Mine are always blank. Is that a bug or is the browser not fully functioning?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15143770*
> Also, I've seen a ton of games who's trailers looked better than the actual game... I'ts called marketing. lol


That's like call illegal immigrants undocumented workers. No they are criminals.

Dice released what they called "actual game play trailers", that means if the game does look like that, they lied to millions of people. I bet the trailers you have seen don't say official game play.


----------



## Nano2

Does anybodys gun keep disappearing in front of them?


----------



## Sylon

Plays flawless on Q6600, no need to go i5!


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15146715*
> everyone, please take a few minutes to watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf
> 
> the terrain bug and other bugs are EASY to fix, and they WILL be fixed.
> 
> but this bug is the most important of all, DICE must change this system.
> 
> please watch the vid, like it, share it, make people aware of it.


Been having these exact problems aswell.. Especially the last one, I know I've atleast put 3 bullets into them, then they kill me, and what the heck 100% for them.... And the second case is pretty common aswell for me, especially when behind rocks outside, I'll prone behind a rock to get out of the line of fire, and somehow the bullets still hit me while behind the rock... Got bored/fed up with this beta very quickly.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15146910*
> Been having these exact problems aswell.. Especially the last one, I know I've atleast put 3 bullets into them, then they kill me, and what the heck 100% for them.... And the second case is pretty common aswell for me, especially when behind rocks outside, I'll prone behind a rock to get out of the line of fire, and somehow the bullets still hit me while behind the rock... Got bored/fed up with this beta very quickly.


There was one match I played a few days ago, I emptied my entire M4 magazine on a guy 5 feet away (into his back) and half my pistol and he turned around and killed me.


----------



## Lhino

90% of my deaths are from this hit detection thing.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15146910*
> Been having these exact problems aswell.. Especially the last one, I know I've atleast put 3 bullets into them, then they kill me, and what the heck 100% for them.... And the second case is pretty common aswell for me, especially when behind rocks outside, I'll prone behind a rock to get out of the line of fire, and somehow the bullets still hit me while behind the rock... Got bored/fed up with this beta very quickly.


This is why we as a community must promote this video, otherwise they won't even take into consideration about modifying it, because you don't fix what's not broken.
It just seems to be an ignored problem, while it's the worst problem of the game.
People are just blaming the high damage bullets, buggy covers, lag or hackers whereas it all comes down to this client sided hit reg.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15146782*
> Its covers being shot when in cover, being insta-killed when not a headshot, and hit registration but no damage done.


Ya that happens to me alot really gets me angry when I just die in one shot when I already ran behind cover


----------



## BradleyW

I just got 24 kills 7 deaths. Not had any issues with hit detection or cover. However i've gotten random fps drops outside into the mid 40's then back to 65 in the same area with choppy gameplay. Not to mesnion flashinh textures, screen and black vertical blinking lines. AMD, fix your crossfire!


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, I like this. It means I'm not a super terrible player, just an ignorant one, haha!

My biggest feature request would be some sort of skill based matchmaking. You're all too damn good for me. I wanna play against dudes that run around with blinders on...cause that's me!


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryolite;15146715*
> everyone, please take a few minutes to watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ&feature=feedf
> 
> the terrain bug and other bugs are EASY to fix, and they WILL be fixed.
> 
> but this bug is the most important of all, DICE must change this system.
> 
> please watch the vid, like it, share it, make people aware of it.


I can't agree more by a lot of those examples. I have a very good K/D in BC2 and I'm constantly getting pro-ed, when I know for a fact I either shouldn't be dead, or they should be dead. It's not game rage, just facts. In metro I got one shot killed in a train car when a guy was in mid air with a m16, i saw him coming and prefired, and i still died.The system is really screwed up and unpredictable.


----------



## Tech-Boy

weird I have not had one single problem with the hit detection. Well maybe one I can remember...

It is so much better than bc2, well I thought it is. I mean like I can actually shoot people! I get much better K/D and points in this game than bc2. In BC2 i'm usually middle of the score board. In BF3 I'm usually in the top three many time first. BC2 controls are just to heavy to my liking and with the bad hit detection makes it very hard to get someone. So I usually would fly the chopper or drive tank, etc.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15147142*
> weird I have not had one single problem with the hit detection. Well maybe one I can remember...
> 
> It is so much better than bc2, well I thought it is. I mean like I can actually shoot people!


There is a common misconception about the hit reg:
It actually got WAY better in terms of the hitbox not lagging behind a player's polygons (bc2), but it's the way it's handled with the server (bf3 netcode) that took a ridiculous step backwards.


----------



## BradleyW

People report better performance and no black line flickers with 11.9 drivers.


----------



## FlyingNugget

No ingame voicechat or squad management, confirmed. Poor hit detection/lag. No commander/teamwork.

This has to be the biggest let down I have ever experienced in gaming. BF3 had the ultimate, infinite potential, and fell short of even making a half decent game. BC2 is only half the game BF3 should be, and yet BC2 beta was lightyears ahead of BF3 beta.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget;15147210*
> No ingame voicechat or squad management, confirmed.


Source?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15147142*
> weird I have not had one single problem with the hit detection. Well maybe one I can remember...
> 
> It is so much better than bc2, well I thought it is. I mean like I can actually shoot people! I get much better K/D and points in this game than bc2. In BC2 i'm usually middle of the score board. In BF3 I'm usually in the top three many time first. BC2 controls are just to heavy to my liking and with the bad hit detection makes it very hard to get someone. So I usually would fly the chopper or drive tank, etc.


I think like someone has suggested is the problem with hit reg is server side. I just play a map and killed two guys with one magazine with a hand gun. After we blew up the first two flags, I waited prone in a bush for stragglers, so we wouldn't get shot in the back running to the subway. I unloaded in this dude's back, he turn and killed me instantly, I rage quit and came here to write this,lol. Honestly if this is how the game is i won't be playing it for long. I'm reasonably sure they'll fix some of these problems, but if not, the game is going to make killing unpredictable and make me not want to play it.


----------



## Rage19420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget;15147210*
> No ingame voicechat or squad management, confirmed. Poor hit detection/lag. No commander/teamwork.
> 
> This has to be the biggest let down I have ever experienced in gaming. BF3 had the ultimate, infinite potential, and fell short of even making a half decent game. BC2 is only half the game BF3 should be, and yet BC2 beta was lightyears ahead of BF3 beta.


How easily people forget. BC2 beta had a boat load of problems. And people were whining just as much as they are on BF3 beta.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget;15147210*
> No ingame voicechat or squad management, confirmed. Poor hit detection/lag. No commander/teamwork.
> 
> This has to be the biggest let down I have ever experienced in gaming. BF3 had the ultimate, infinite potential, and fell short of even making a half decent game. BC2 is only half the game BF3 should be, and yet BC2 beta was lightyears ahead of BF3 beta.


I disagree


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15144175*
> My stats were reset to 0 WTH?


Oh look your stats in "BETA" were reset who could have known!


----------



## BradleyW

I can report that i have no issues at all on a single 6970, however outside in metro i am on an average of 32fps. Is that too low for one card? 1080p, max out Ultra.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147476*
> I can report that i have no issues at all on a single 6970, however outside in metro i am on an average of 32fps. Is that too low for one card? 1080p, max out Ultra.


Who knows. Ultra doesn't really exist.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91;15147482*
> Who knows. Ultra doesn't really exist.


Well, the ultra setting within the beta.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147116*
> I just got 24 kills 7 deaths. Not had any issues with hit detection or cover. However i've gotten random fps drops outside into the mid 40's then back to 65 in the same area with choppy gameplay. Not to mesnion flashinh textures, screen and black vertical blinking lines. AMD, fix your crossfire!


Really I've had a cover issues hidding behind rocks and still getting hit and I've killed players you can't see behind rocks and trees.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15147531*
> Really I've had a cover issues hidding behind rocks and still getting hit and I've killed players you can't see behind rocks and trees.


Seems to depend on the server you're on and who you're playing with. Would be nice to get everyone's ping displayed just to make sure its not them lagging or anything like that.

I've had rounds where the hit detection has been perfect throughout then others where I get shot around corners and can miss people and still get a hit indicator.

I think part of the issue is to do with the glitched animations and player positioning you currently get with people facing the wrong way, being displayed in the wrong stance and occasionally not being there at all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15147531*
> Really I've had a cover issues hidding behind rocks and still getting hit and I've killed players you can't see behind rocks and trees.


Wellmy stats got reset for the 5th time today after that brilliant match and now i've been killed a few times whilst in cover with 1 shot.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rage19420;15147383*
> How easily people forget. BC2 beta had a boat load of problems. And people were whining just as much as they are on BF3 beta.


Yeah the majority of the problems were server stability, INGAME server browser bugs, and hit detection/mouse lag. I am not only comparing BC2 to BF3, I am comparing them each to their own predecessor as well.

People whined more in BC2 beta without hesitation but for different reasons. BC2 didnt have to "live up to expectations", It was coming from nowhere. BF3 problems are a lot different. BF3 was born of a royal bloodline in the gaming industry and has HUGE expectations to fulfill. BF3 problems is not only server stability problems, hitdetection/lag but also key features from BF2 have not been included in the game. Key features that could drastically change Battlefield gameplay. Such as No ingame voice chat or squad management(dont feel like finding you the link). These are key to encourage players to use teamwork, the highlight of the BF series. Its what separates COD from BF.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget;15147609*
> Yeah the majority of the problems were server stability, INGAME server browser bugs, and hit detection/mouse lag. I am not only comparing BC2 to BF3, I am comparing them each to their own predecessor as well.
> 
> People whined more in BC2 beta without hesitation but for different reasons. BC2 didnt have to "live up to expectations", It was coming from nowhere. BF3 problems are a lot different. BF3 was born of a royal bloodline in the gaming industry and has HUGE expectations to fulfill. BF3 problems is not only server stability problems, hitdetection/lag but also key features from BF2 have not been included in the game. Key features that could drastically change Battlefield gameplay. Such as No ingame voice chat or squad management(dont feel like finding you the link). These are key to encourage players to use teamwork, the highlight of the BF series. Its what separates COD from BF.


has it been confirmed that this is how the game will be? no in game voice chat and launching from browser?


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone having scaling issues with 2 cards just out of interest?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Top secret surprise todat apparently....


----------



## mordak

There IS voice chat. It's done through battlelog and can be used while in game.


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *notafinger!;15146811*
> Does anybody see pings in the server list? Mine are always blank. Is that a bug or is the browser not fully functioning?


I ma getting the ping error everytime. I am sure it's a firewall settings issue, but I've not yet seen a good how to fix for it. If someone has one, please post it here. I realize it's probably back a couple dozen pages, but this thread is so active...


----------



## Espair

I like it so far. I hope some maps will have structures we can destroy though, I really enjoy that in bc2.

Also Im hoping for squad management. Aside from those two things, no major complaints.


----------



## Lhino

LOL the surprise is that there is no surprise







.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147773*
> Is anyone having scaling issues with 2 cards just out of interest?


Yes, I don't have more than a 50% scale at most.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15147885*
> Yes, I don't have more than a 50% scale at most.


But your getting 100+ so you must be getting higher scaling??

Edit: Just chatting with EA about CF.
Quote:


> Prabhat: You may avoid using CF.
> Bradley Worthington: Oh i know, i paid £600 not to use Crossfire!
> Prabhat: I am sorry but this is the best possible fix to the issue.
> Bradley Worthington: More like you don't have a clue how to fix it


----------



## Jajas

So I am trying to connect to a server in BF3 and I get stuck at the part where it says joining server. The game never starts. I was playing it fine yesterday. Any thoughts?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147921*
> But your getting 100+ so you must be getting higher scaling??
> 
> Edit: Just chatting with EA about CF.


This is a BETA, looks like some people don't understand that.

When BFBC2 was in BETA Crossfire wasn't even working...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15147958*
> This is a BETA, looks like some people don't understand that.
> 
> When BFBC2 was in BETA Crossfire wasn't even working...


Ok listen mate, i understand it's a beta, but i don't understand how you claim the fps is never below 60fps when your not getting scaling x2 scaling. If the 6970 gets about 32fps+, with CF that's around 47+ for just over 50% scaling on ultra. Yet you say your average is 100fps+? That's the only thing that confuses me. I am not saying your making your numbers up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147996*
> Ok listen mate, i understand it's a beta, but i don't understand how you claim the fps is never below 60fps when your not getting scaling x2 scaling. If the 6970 gets about 32fps+, with CF that's around 47+ for just over 50% scaling on ultra. Yet you say your average is 100fps+? That's the only thing that confuses me. I am not saying your making your numbers up.


I get +40fps at all times on the HD6970, and with x2 I get +80 at all times, averaging above 100 most of the time.

But like I said, it is not scaling properly in all parts of the map, some places it scales good, some it doesn't.

It's simply bugged.


----------



## james8

^are you using AMD's lastest BETA drivers optimized for the bf3 beta??

because with nvidia's bf3 beta drivers, i'm getting near perfect scaling with both GPUs constanty pegged at 98-99%. (and CPU at >60%)


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon;15146908*
> Plays flawless on Q6600, no need to go i5!


Man I had an OC'd Q6600 and when I switched out my mobo/RAM/processor I got like an insta boost in everything I play..so much so that I was amazed, it was like switching from my 280GTX to the 570 all over again.


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes he is.


----------



## noahhova

Wow never really played online FPS before but this game is addicting, I've become a fan of the genre. I'm getting my a*ss owned but that's alright I already see an improvement...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15148009*
> I get +40fps at all times on the HD6970, and with x2 I get +80 at all times, averaging above 100 most of the time.
> 
> But like I said, it is not scaling properly in all parts of the map, some places it scales good, some it doesn't.
> 
> It's simply bugged.


I wonder why i got 30+ then with one card? Can someone help me?

When i start in metro i get 30-32fps. Half way through i see 36fps average. When am inside i run at 45fps. Highest i've seen is 50+ when i was looking at a wall.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15147996*
> i understand it's a beta.


Here ya go Brad, my usage in the park








But then, I never have problems do I


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15148051*
> When i start in metro i get 30-32fps. Half way through i see 36fps average. When am inside i run at 45fps. Highest i've seen is 50+ when i was looking at a wall.


something's definitely up with drivers. can you use msi afterburner to check GPUs usages in-game?

because with SLI GTX 460 (which is significantly less powerful than CFX HD 6970) on high with medium post aa and medium texture, i'm getting 60s outside and 90s inside.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey ACHILEE5, i get 99 on both cards as well, but my fps is stupid. 30 with one card? Seriously?


----------



## kcuestag

Having both cards at 99% usage doesn't mean that it is scaling at 99%...

They can be used at 99% but scaling at 30%...


----------



## BradleyW

Ok guy's when i start a new game and we all spawn at one end of the metro map, my fps is 30. When i move forward i see 32. highest fps is 36. Inside is around 45+. Not seen higher than 55 even if my face is at the wall. (All based on 1 card)

Usage 99, temp 80, ultra, everything max, 1080p, no caps, beta driver, fresh windows format, all drivers from ASUS website installed (chipset ect.)


----------



## madroller

Woow guys I just get max 115 FPS inside and average 75-80 FPS with 1600*900 , all AA's off indeed.
Nice quality and performance.
I love my GPU haha.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15148108*
> Hey ACHILEE5, i get 99 on both cards as well, but my fps is stupid. 30 with one card? Seriously?


Look Bradley, no one here can fix your problem. We understand your getting low fps. Been about 30 pages. No one clearly has a fix. It's beta version. Play with your what you got now or wait for amd to fix it or dice. Which ever one. I understand your frustrated, I hope everything Is solve soon before release.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15148108*
> Hey ACHILEE5, i get 99 on both cards as well, but my fps is stupid. 30 with one card? Seriously?


30fps with one card sounds like it's doing the v-sync ting









Like when I played Home front, with just one card. If I couldn't do 60, my fps would drop to 30fps at like 51% usage


----------



## liljoejoe54

At everything maxed on Ultra, my fps are jumping from 45 at the low end all the way up to 70. It plays pretty smooth but I am seeing objects flash in the distance (trees, rocks, ect.). Is anybody else noticing that or is it because my one 6970 cant handle the game at the highest setting?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54;15148252*
> At everything maxed on Ultra, my fps are jumping from 45 at the low end all the way up to 70. It plays pretty smooth but I am seeing objects flash in the distance (trees, rocks, ect.). Is anybody else noticing that or is it because my one 6970 cant handle the game at the highest setting?


No, the flashing is simply a bug. I get it too, as do a lot of others.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoejoe54;15148252*
> At everything maxed on Ultra, my fps are jumping from 45 at the low end all the way up to 70. It plays pretty smooth but I am seeing objects flash in the distance (trees, rocks, ect.). Is anybody else noticing that or is it because my one 6970 cant handle the game at the highest setting?


I have had them aswell. I would not worry about it.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15148009*
> I get +40fps at all times on the HD6970, and with x2 I get +80 at all times, averaging above 100 most of the time.
> 
> But like I said, it is not scaling properly in all parts of the map, some places it scales good, some it doesn't.
> 
> It's simply bugged.


I confirm this. I get exactly the same


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15148284*
> No, the flashing is simply a bug. I get it too, as do a lot of others.


Sweet, thanks bro.


----------



## Nano2

Somebody answer. Does your gun sometimes disappear in front of you and then reappear. It keeps happening to me and I'm not sure if its because I put the settings too high or if its just a bug.


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2;15148376*
> Somebody answer. Does your gun sometimes disappear in front of you and then reappear. It keeps happening to me and I'm not sure if its because I put the settings too high or if its just a bug.


It happened to me once.


----------



## noahhova

Just some shots showing performance with and unlocked 6950 and PIIx4

Edit - Ultra Preset, 11.9 driver, CCC Texture Quality High Quality rest default, 1080p


----------



## KJ4MRC

Does anyone else get a DirectX crashed error? I'm running the nvidia R285.38 beta drivers.


----------



## xyeLz

I have one friend who says the game is amazing.

I have another friend who says the game is absolutely trash.

I have a third friend who said it was okay and uninstalled it because it wasn't good enough to justify installing Origin and even more browser spyware.

Personally haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15148429*
> I have one friend who says the game is amazing.
> 
> I have another friend who says the game is absolutely trash.
> 
> I have a third friend who said it was okay and uninstalled it because it wasn't good enough to justify installing Origin and even more browser spyware.
> 
> Personally haven't tried it myself.


Your friends are epic


----------



## ACHILEE5

More game play









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHSTcjo1tTg[/ame]


----------



## dealio

anyone on the green team noticed any fan RPMs weirdness after the beta drivers ??

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1131185-msi-tfii-560ti-golden-edition-fans.html


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Oh﻿ my.... a beta, with bugs. Who would've thunk it.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

A little personal history first. BF1942 and its expansion by far is one of my top 10 pc game of all time. I still play it sometimes to this day its still so much fun. Then EA had to go and screw things up with Vietnam which I won't even get started.

And to think they couldn't get any worse, BF2 comes along and the very heart and soul that was BF1942 is completely gone. I played it for a few months, bit it just....just sucked IMO. After the lame first expansion pack, I decided that I never would bother with the BF series again, so i've skipped everything until now.

I Just finished "Black Ice II" and after I figured out that origin is simply ******ed and rejected my already in use email address *which its not* I used my gmail account and am now downloading the wanna be steam clone app that is Origin and getting BF3 beta, just for poops and giggles, and cause Skyrim and TOR won't be out for awhile.

That being said, any suggestions or tips for setting up this Beta for it to run stable and smooth, or as much as is possible for a beta?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15148711*
> A little personal history first. BF1942 and its expansion by far is one of my top 10 pc game of all time. I still play it sometimes to this day its still so much fun. Then EA had to go and screw things up with Vietnam which I won't even get started.
> 
> And to think they couldn't get any worse, BF2 comes along and the very heart and soul that was BF1942 is completely gone. I played it for a few months, bit it just....just sucked IMO. After the lame first expansion pack, I decided that I never would bother with the BF series again, so i've skipped everything until now.
> 
> I Just finished "Black Ice II" and after I figured out that origin is simply ******ed and rejected my already in use email address *which its not* I used my gmail account and am now downloading the wanna be steam clone app that is Origin and getting BF3 beta, just for poops and giggles, and cause Skyrim and TOR won't be out for awhile.
> 
> That being said, any suggestions or tips for setting up this Beta for it to run stable and smooth, or as much as is possible for a beta?


All you need is the new drivers

http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38108


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15148750*
> All you need is the new drivers
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/Drivers/Results/38108


Unless you have 2 590s..


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eagle1337;15148772*
> Unless you have 2 590s..


Overclocked new lovely sandy bridge with a 570 should run this pretty smoothly.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15148202*
> Look Bradley, no one here can fix your problem. We understand your getting low fps. Been about 30 pages. No one clearly has a fix. It's beta version. Play with your what you got now or wait for amd to fix it or dice. Which ever one. I understand your frustrated, I hope everything Is solve soon before release.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


The only thing that botheres me is that nobody else on this forum gets the same low fps on a single 6970 which makes me think i have an issue on my end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15148216*
> 30fps with one card sounds like it's doing the v-sync ting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like when I played Home front, with just one card. If I couldn't do 60, my fps would drop to 30fps at like 51% usage


If this was the case, i would be stuck at 30 outside and 45 inside


----------



## Pendulum

Somebody just give me an in-game server browser...


----------



## james8

^yea i think the server browser of BFBC2 is the best


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15148863*
> Somebody just give me an in-game server browser...


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434355-petition-get-fully-working-game-squad-management-poll-34.html#post20032345

Vote.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15148429*
> I have one friend who says the game is amazing.
> 
> I have another friend who says the game is absolutely trash.
> 
> I have a third friend who said it was okay and uninstalled it because it wasn't good enough to justify installing Origin and even more browser spyware.
> 
> Personally haven't tried it myself.


You do realize a few days from now someone will say "only 33% of people who played the beta like the game."


----------



## voodoo71

Guys is anyone else having low memory problems and the game crashing on them. It has done that several times now.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Whats wrong with the official 280.26 drivers? Being a guinea pig for a game is one thing, doing it for drivers which can effect my entire system is another.


----------



## Kilkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodoo71;15148986*
> Guys is anyone else having low memory problems and the game crashing on them. It has done that several times now.


I just came here to say that I have same issue. I find it hard to believe that 1GB of Vram and 6 gigs of dominators is insufficient, but my windows was kicked back to Basic visuals because of too low memory resources after 30 mins of gameplay.

What gives?


----------



## Hawk777th

What do you guys think the Top Secret announcement is?

http://battlefieldo.com/weekend.jpg


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15149021*
> Whats wrong with the official 280.26 drivers? Being a guinea pig for a game is one thing, doing it for drivers which can effect my entire system is another.


the 285.38 BETA driver is optimized specifically for battlefield 3 beta and is said to give 38% more performance. so far i have not encounter any instabilities.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15149074*
> What do you guys think the Top Secret announcement is?
> 
> http://battlefieldo.com/weekend.jpg


I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, they will be adding a map unlocked to the server list.


----------



## BradleyW

Those with 6970's (CF disabled), how much fps do you get max out?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I haven't event loaded the game yet and I hate it already.

*
1. Web page based server browser? What the hell is that crap? Weres the nice, dedicate IN GAME server browser like 99% of other game have? You trying to fix what isn't broken again EA? Thats why your games the last 10 years have royall sucked ass

2. Game refuses to run dependent on what drivers im using? Wow, what ever happened to freedom of choice in PC gaming? If I wanted no choices, i'd play 360.
*

Lame before it even begins...


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15149092*
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and say, they will be adding a map unlocked to the server list.


I certainly hope. But seriously doubt it. But I HOPE


----------



## mordak

Getting tired of everyone complaining about the battlelog server selection. It's not a big deal. In fact, after using it a lot, I like it. It's nice seeing what friends of mine are playing right now without having to open the whole game, in addition to a bunch of other benefits.

Stop complaining to us, we can't do anything about it. So either be quiet and don't buy the game, or complain to DICE.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15149094*
> Those with 6970's (CF disabled), how much fps do you get max out?


i get about the same as you its ~34 outside with everything maxed @ 1920x1200 with single card


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15149175*
> i get about the same as you its ~34 outside with everything maxed @ 1920x1200 with single card


Isn't your CPU bottlenecking your 6950 unlocked?


----------



## EfemaN

I'm surprised to see all this raging, really. My beta experience has been very smooth, actually; compared to other BETAs at least.

-Nvidia's drivers are working well; 99% utilization, my OC didn't get borked, I've only had a couple driver-related crashes (went away after some settings tweaking). This is after a full old-school driver removal with CCleaner and Driver Sweeper in safe mode.
-Performance is what I expected. Being lazy and switching Auto to Medium, I've been seeing generally well above 60fps on my OC'd 560 Ti. There are dips here and there, but nothing extraordinary. I could probably optimize it more and get better visuals with acceptable performance (I have a hard time playing if FPS is consistently <50).
-Actual gameplay feels like a somewhat-polished beta. I'll see quirky damage, hitreg, and bullet characteristics, but, again, nothing extraordinary.

People seem to be blowing things out of proportion. If, in a couple months, the game feels exactly like it does today, that will be a cause for concern. It's not just up to DICE either; the respective GPU manufacturers need to continue driver work, and EA will have to keep the servers top-notch.
I'm staying optimistic, though; the game will continue to improve.

*EDIT:* Let's see... inside on Metro, 60-70 80fps on High. Outside, 45-60fps on High.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15148863*
> Somebody just give me an in-game server browser...


I actually don't mind the browser-based method. I think it's pretty slick that DICE were able to make a game that launches and exits so smoothly; that also makes it a breeze for alt-tabbing out of the game reliably (not that I have had any real issues with it on modern games). It works flawlessly on Chrome 14.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15149172*
> Getting tired of everyone complaining about the battlelog server selection. It's not a big deal. In fact, after using it a lot, I like it. It's nice seeing what friends of mine are playing right now without having to open the whole game, in addition to a bunch of other benefits.
> 
> Stop complaining to us, we can't do anything about it. So either be quiet and don't buy the game, or complain to DICE.


People fear change.

The amazing thing I have seen is people singing the praises of the BFBC2 server browser. That thing was a complete mess during beta and even months after launch. It still is not very good. In comparison this server browser is leaps and bounds better.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15149074*
> What do you guys think the Top Secret announcement is?
> 
> http://battlefieldo.com/weekend.jpg


That they're going to nuke Battlelog and give us the teammwork features we're missing and the whole community is asking for. /wishful thinking


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy;15149236*
> People fear change.
> 
> The amazing thing I have seen is people singing the praises of the BFBC2 server browser. That thing was a complete mess during beta and even months after launch. It still is not very good. In comparison this server browser is leaps and bounds better.


It's not the fear of change. It's the fear of EA being able to kill support for the game whenever they wish, which is why people want in-game features and not out of game features. EA control all of their games, and because of that EA limits their life to a few years. No LAN hosting, no self hosting servers, web-based server browser and squad selecting is inefficient.

What's wrong with the Battlefield 2 or 2142 in game stuff? Nothing, from our perspective. From EA's perspective, those games have lasted too long and wants to end them. Buy they can't, because people still have a server browser and can host servers. With a web based system it is much easier to pull the plug on a game after a few years. Because the game has no mod tools, they can't create an in game browser or squad selection either.

And more so the game quits when you get disconnected, meaning you have to load everything again. Inefficient design.

Do you see my point now?

EDIT: And it's not that I don't like battlelog. I do, but not being able to choose squads in game is a fatal flaw, and I know what EA are like with long term support for games. Battlelog works, for the most part. But it should not replace in game features. It should be optional.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15149221*
> Isn't your CPU bottlenecking your 6950 unlocked?


At 4.2Ghz not really - i get 70+ with high settings


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wow, I can't even get the game to load, even on a half filled server, it just loads a blank minimized game windows and sits there. Way to go EA, your suckage knows no bounds....


----------



## xisintheend

I'd also like to add that this game with a few tweaks that they get from the beta will be full of win. I can't wait to see the other maps, game play wise the game is really well done and the graphics are pretty baller even on low settings. It has that battlefield 2 feel for me, even though I am not much of a RUSH fan, the tunnel map is very much fun.

The server browser is great as well. I can log in to battlelog from work and check stats, etc... Game launches really fast once you join a server. I am very much excited to play the old maps from BF2!


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15149306*
> Wow, I can't even get the game to load, even on a half filled server, it just loads a blank minimized game windows and sits there. Way to go EA, your suckage knows no bounds....


your hilarious


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15149244*
> That they're going to nuke Battlelog and give us the teammwork features we're missing and the whole community is asking for. /wishful thinking


I like battelog. It currently has a few problems. But nothing that can not be easily fixed


----------



## Arthedes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15149172*
> Getting tired of everyone complaining about the battlelog server selection. It's not a big deal. In fact, after using it a lot, I like it. *It's nice seeing what friends of mine are playing right now without having to open the whole game*, in addition to a bunch of other benefits.
> 
> Stop complaining to us, we can't do anything about it. So either be quiet and don't buy the game, or complain to DICE.


Sounds like steam


----------



## Inverse

I don't think Dice is listening to feedback. There are so many threads on Battlelog about the lack of ingame Squad Management. They went and made a statement saying that squads would be done on Battlelog, and that's just not acceptable to me.

I mean, I love this game so far. It's tight shooting, vehicles~ the map design. I love it, but it's being sabotaged by specific people at Dice that are not doing the franchise favors. I don't think it's Dice as a whole. It's a small group of people with really bad ideas that are polluting the series.

Without Squad Management, the ability to give orders~ the ability to have a true commo rose, I just don't see how this is a "PC" game. It really feels very consolised with the current squad setup and lack of communication. There really is no 'structure' to the matches. There's no way of really knowing what anyone else is doing, or why~ when people are spotted, it doesn't show on the big map...

It's just, it's just a lot of chaos in a game that should have some organization based on skill and teamwork, but the tools aren't there to do that.


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Yeah good game, glad we had the chance to test the game, so now they can fix the overpowered weapons (SVD, UMP45)

That gravatar stuff on battlelog is broken for me, It wont change my picture, even after deleting my browser cache :/


----------



## Addict1973

What is up with the guys who are prone and moving with their arms behind them and the turkey necks?







Scary stuff!


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *discipline;15143989*
> Wheres my melted barrels in BF3! If we get realistic kick I want realistic melted barrels!


RO2 would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow;15149471*
> Yeah good game, glad we had the chance to test the game, so now they can fix the overpowered weapons (SVD, UMP45)
> 
> That gravatar stuff on battlelog is broken for me, It wont change my picture, even after deleting my browser cache :/


Nothing overpowered about either of those weapons.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Zhinto disappeared from Twitter....










**edit

Maybe twitter is having a brain fart


----------



## falcon26

People actually like the new browser? I don't get that. With say BC2. You click the BC2 icon the game is launched. With BF3 you click the icon, then you have to sign into orgin, then it launches your web browser then you have to launch the server button. How is going from 1 click to playing to 3 or 4 clicks better for the same result?


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15149613*
> People actually like the new browser? I don't get that. With say BC2. You click the BC2 icon the game is launched. With BF3 you click the icon, then you have to sign into orgin, then it launches your web browser then you have to launch the server button. How is going from 1 click to playing to 3 or 4 clicks better for the same result?


I love the web browser. Once launched, it is super fast it has a great interface and it allows the game to be updated without patches.

All the stats, platoons, forums, friends, in one place.

Plus the game is so fast to launch...









In BC2, you had to go to multiplayer, buggy log-in, server browser, refresh 10 times, choose server, and wait the same time if not longer.


----------



## Peter386

I'm strictly a Tanker in the BF series... and BF3 looks to be pretty promising in that aspect.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah and the 1 click browser in BC2 does all of that too but with 1 click and one programmed launched as opposed to 3 or 4 clicks and 2 or 3 programs launched..


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15149613*
> People actually like the new browser? I don't get that. With say BC2. You click the BC2 icon the game is launched. With BF3 you click the icon, then you have to sign into orgin, then it launches your web browser then you have to launch the server button. How is going from 1 click to playing to 3 or 4 clicks better for the same result?


In BC2:
I launch the game.
Then I have to sign into EA Online.
Then I have to select my soldier
and then I have to open a server browser to select a game.

In BF3:
I launch my browser.
I log into Battlelog.
I open a server browser to select a game.

I don't even have to sign into Origin to log into the game. I have no idea why you guys are digging SO hard to hate on Battlelog.


----------



## Modus

I like battlelog but I see no reason not to have it integrated into Origin. Instead of it being launched in a third party browser, why not use the Origin Store.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15149667*
> Yeah and the 1 click browser in BC2 does all of that too but with 1 click and one programmed launched as opposed to 3 or 4 clicks and 2 or 3 programs launched..


Yeah, but the Quick Play on BC2 doesn't go off of any filter. It just looks for the best game and ping. While in Battlelog, you can control what Quick Match looks for and specify a pool for matchmaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus;15149706*
> I like battlelog but I see no reason not to have it integrated into Origin. Instead of it being launched in a third party browser, why not use the Origin Store.


Because Battlelog isn't directly tied to Origin... you need Origin to DRM your game, but Battlelog is linked to the software at the lowest level. If the game is ever released on Steam, or purchased on another site~ you can still install it and load the game through Battlelog without issue.

Battlelog is a matchmaking service, like Gamespy used to be~ except for one game, with tighter tools linked into the community and ladder/stat tracking.

It's not slow, it's fast and has integrated party chat. Something consoles have had, that I would have loved to have on PC a long time ago without needing to use Vent and TS and have server info and port and all that randomness.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15149701*
> In BC2:
> I launch the game.
> Then I have to sign into EA Online.
> Then I have to select my soldier
> and then I have to open a server browser to select a game.
> 
> In BF3:
> I launch my browser.
> I log into Battlelog.
> I open a server browser to select a game.
> 
> I don't even have to sign into Origin to log into the game. I have no idea why you guys are digging SO hard to hate on Battlelog.


What he said!









Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## staryoshi

Personally, I want an Origin-based game launcher. I do not like the browser launcher at all.


----------



## rogueblade

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zaaM7df6cA[/ame]


----------



## falcon26

Well anyway I will still get BF3 when it comes out and I'm sure I will love the gameplay, I just really really hate the way it handles how you launch the game. It bugs me that I have to have several programs running just to launch a single game.....


----------



## Inverse

Do people have like ancient computers here or something? I mean, some of you have 8gb of RAM you're not even using~ and you're complaining about being bugged about actually utilizing the RAM you paid for. Unused RAM doesn't speed up your computer you know. Even then~ is BF3 really loading so slowly for you that you mind having a browser in the background running it?


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone compare this area in terms of fps with me? Metro, second section.
All ultra, everything max, motion blur 50, 1080p, full msaa and aa processing ect, total max out, single 6970.


----------



## [-Snake-]

The game is less than a month out for release yet I'm seeing the, "It's only a beta." excuse. Hysterical.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15149823*
> Do people have like ancient computers here or something? I mean, some of you have 8gb of RAM you're not even using~ and you're complaining about being bugged about actually utilizing the RAM you paid for. Unused RAM doesn't speed up your computer you know. Even then~ is BF3 really loading so slowly for you that you mind having a browser in the background running it?


Yeah, that's it, we all have ancient computers and that's why we don't like Battlelog.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

One shot killed by a 45cal handgun 50 yards away,lol. And blinding flashlights during a sunny day, what were they thinking?


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15149701*
> In BC2:
> I launch the game.
> Then I have to sign into EA Online.
> Then I have to select my soldier
> and then I have to open a server browser to select a game.
> 
> In BF3:
> I launch my browser.
> I log into Battlelog.
> I open a server browser to select a game.
> 
> I don't even have to sign into Origin to log into the game. I have no idea why you guys are digging SO hard to hate on Battlelog.


Because it makes it easier for EA to kill the game in a few years time. You think they don't plan ahead with these things?

I don't mind Battlelog and Origin but i do mind EA not listening to feedback and not giving the community what it considers to be essential features!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15149873*
> Yeah, that's it, we all have ancient computers and that's why we don't like Battlelog.


ROFL!


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15149859*
> The game is less than a month out for release yet I'm seeing the, "It's only a beta." excuse. Hysterical.


Well DICE has said the beta build is about a month behind where they are at right now, so whats so funny?


----------



## BradleyW

I forced vsync onto the game. I know get a solid 60......somehow? Makes no sence. Vsync gives me higher frames?????? Anyway, it's introduced micro stuttering. I am starting to hate this beta. The alpha was perfect in every way for me.


----------



## X-Country Dude96

Was just wondering if the ranks and unlocks would carry over to the full game? I always see a "Saving" notification in the bottom right corner, and so yeeah.. oh.. and um.. is it true? Every time we launch BF3 when it comes out.. it'll be like the current Beta? We have to go to the Battlelog website first? -.-.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Anyone getting a dxgmms1.sys bsod?


----------



## falcon26

I think vsync is broken in the beta. I have it set to on yet I am pulling 90+ FPS which would be impossible for a 60HZ monitor with it on..


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-Country Dude96*


Was just wondering if the ranks and unlocks would carry over to the full game? I always see a "Saving" notification in the bottom right corner, and so yeeah.. oh.. and um.. is it true? Every time we launch BF3 when it comes out.. it'll be like the current Beta? We have to go to the Battlelog website first? -.-.


They won't.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15150145*
> Offer feedback to the game~ that's all I'd like. Comment on THE GAME, and how to improve it, or things you don't like about it... but goddamn, whining about the core element of the matchmaking service and saying the game is fail because of it is just childish. I see it all day on the BL forums and *I just didn't expect it from OCN users.*


Are you serious? Everyone on OCN acts like a bunch of princesses all the time


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lolz : / just noticed how terrible my win ratio is LOL too many COD players around











Dude 18 hrs. Thats crazy, this man plays too much video games.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


I love the web browser. Once launched, it is super fast it has a great interface and it allows the game to be updated without patches.

All the stats, platoons, forums, friends, in one place.

Plus the game is so fast to launch...









In BC2, you had to go to multiplayer, buggy log-in, server browser, refresh 10 times, choose server, and wait the same time if not longer.


Exactly, this new found love for the BC2 server browser is funny as hell. That thing is terrible, and it's been around for how long? At launch, that thing was an abomination.


----------



## Evil Penguin

I hate having to level up to get better weapons.


----------



## penguin0

Anyone have any info on a Caspian server? I see one every once in awhile but I haven't been able to find it again when I get a password lol...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


I hate having to level up to get better weapons.


Yeah~ I do too, though in this game, I'll be honest... it doesn't seem like any of the weapons are bad. The Recon starter weapon is amazing. The M4A1 is solid. The PP2000 is an early unlock and it's super freaking strong.

I think this is the first game where weapons are presented properly.

I mean, the M27 is a GREAT weapon. It's being purchased by the Marine Corps to REPLACE the M249... yet it's a starter weapon PRIOR to the M249 in the game. Most would think the M27 would suck in comparison... but, it doesn't. It's still really, really good. As it should be.

I'm really happy with Dice giving even the early weapons, the respect they deserve. Granted... the endgame weapons are still better. It's a pain they're so out of reach, but not unfun thankfully, thanks to the sick weapon balance.


----------



## Tralala

auto settings for video -- seems like a good idea,
yay or nay?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguin0*


Anyone have any info on a Caspian server? I see one every once in awhile but I haven't been able to find it again when I get a password lol...


They closed them 2 days or so ago. The passwords got leaked. None of us were supposed to be in there playing Caspian. I got to play it twice.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *X-Country Dude96*


Was just wondering if the ranks and unlocks would carry over to the full game? I always see a "Saving" notification in the bottom right corner, and so yeeah.. oh.. and um.. is it true? Every time we launch BF3 when it comes out.. it'll be like the current Beta? We have to go to the Battlelog website first? -.-.


The stats will be wiped at the end of beta. You will continue to use the Battlelog website to do all of your stat-checking, server-selecting, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


auto settings for video -- seems like a good idea,
yay or nay?


I think it depends on how picky you are with the FPS you play at. On Auto, outside on Metro, I was averaging.... let's say... 45ish? Jumped around between 40-50, I think it hovered at high 50s inside. I'm really picky, though; my eyes and head start to hurt a little below 50. I set it to medium and went on my way with 60+ consistently.


----------



## CBZ323

In my opinion destruction seems better in BC2, i know there are lots of new maps we haven't seen but im not impressed at all.

Also, i know its still a beta but everything seems blurry instead of the clean and crisp images of BC2. I kind of liked it like that. maybe when all the textures are set for the release we can actually compare the games.

I like how beautiful the map is though,(operation metro), no chance yet to see Caspian Border.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-];15149859*
> The game is less than a month out for release yet I'm seeing the, "It's only a beta." excuse. Hysterical.


The code is about 2 months ahead of beta code. To think this is the latest game coded is a little more than completely stupid TBH

This isn't to test game code, but server load and weapon balance mostly.

Majority of the bugs we're seeing were probably fixed at alpha stage, or at the latest, closed beta.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


In my opinion destruction seems better in BC2, i know there are lots of new maps we haven't seen but im not impressed at all.

Also, i know its still a beta but everything seems blurry instead of the clean and crisp images of BC2. I kind of liked it like that. maybe when all the textures are set for the release we can actually compare the games.

I like how beautiful the map is though,(operation metro), no chance yet to see Caspian Border.


Agreed.
I've seen people try to mention this before but they do it in such a bad way and end up getting flamed [using single player screenshots]. I love the game and the gameplay but so far i'm just not blown away graphically. Flat textures, Weak explosions.Flat guns yada yada. Graphically it dosen't seem that big of a step from BC2 [i haven't compared both side by side]. Looking forward to final game either way


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


They closed them 2 days or so ago. The passwords got leaked. None of us were supposed to be in there playing Caspian. I got to play it twice.


Zh1nt0 posted the passwords on battlelog himself. they were meant to be seen by whoever found them. They were using the caspian border servers to test server performance at 64 player capacity.


----------



## Hawk777th

Angry BF3 Rep lol!
http://kotaku.com/5845851/frustrated...eful-community


----------



## Inverse

I find the destruction underwhelming, and then suddenly overwhelming at different times. It's too "selective" about hitting sweetspots and triggers for it to work.

For example~ in Phase 4 of Metro Rush. There are some overwatch positions on the second floor windows in the pavilion above and beside Alpha MCOM. Those overwatch positions usually house enemies that I'd like to uncover with a well placed rocket.

In Bad Company 2, I can engage these areas and even if I only hit a corner, or a ledge, or the ceiling, I can expect... SOME damage. The splash itself is enough to ensure damage is done at the micro, or macro level, easily.

Here, in BF3? If I hit the corner of a window, it does no damage at all. AT all~ I might hurt someone, etc, but it's as if the wall itself soaked up the entire blast. I can keep hitting it, over and over, finding it pointless. At first I thought the wall was unbreakable.

Then I found a sweetspot, between and slightly above the windows.

The whole wall comes down. The ENTIRE wall~ and like four windows around it. This same spot is in all the buildings. You don't aim for corners, or the flat sides, you try to hit between them. Then the destruction is loud, and grand and insane.

This goes for the majority of corners in BF3, and I don't like it at all. There's a wall in Phase 2, in the center beside Bravo, and in front of Alpha where Attackers like to congregate before entering the main hall. This room can be shelled by rockets and C4, but unless you hit the walls dead center, no damage will occur. If you do hit it dead center~ the entire wall will virtually vanish.

Yet the walls beside them? In the Subway halls? Invulnerable no matter where you hit them.

It's too selective~ way too selective, and it just kind of takes me out of the game a bit. It's not a limitation of the engine, it's something they went out and said they wanted for the game itself. They intentionally limited Frostbite 2, even going so far as saying there is no building destruction in Multiplayer.

This is actually a step down from Bad Company 2 in that regard.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Am I the only who doesnt find any server?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Angry BF3 Rep lol!
http://kotaku.com/5845851/frustrated...eful-community


Well when they make changes to the core gameplay such as squad features and release the beta with one map that is more COD-esque than a map that belongs in a BF game, one should expect some backlash from the community.


----------



## LuminatX

I love how he tried to complain about how were ungrateful, and how much time there putting into the game.
ummm.. does he fail to realize were paying for the game?
basically giving us the right to complain, if were not satisfied with the product we aren't going to buy it, so suck up your pride, and take the feedback, even if it is people complaining.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Well when they make changes to the core gameplay such as squad features and release the beta with one map that is more COD-esque than a map that belongs in a BF game, one should expect some backlash from the community.


They're also not communicating with us at all. They have virtually no community reps, and offer no acknowledgement to feedback~ so it's hard to tell if they even really are listening at all. It wouldn't be hard to have a team of community reps like big MMO launches have to communicate with fans of a game, offer challenges and texts as well as giving information when possible.

Some dude on Twitter is not a good showing of support to fans when Battlelog is where we're all at. It also hurts when the first Beta -> Final blogpost has virtually none of the big changes that are hot topics on the forum. They're bug fixes, not feedback acknowledgements. It IS a "Part 1" though, but if I don't see some mention of Squadplay in Part 2...

He can be as frustrated as he wants, but like he said~ Beta is a Priviledge, not a right. Yet so is the public's money and time for them as a company. I'm really surprised he went out and said that to be honest. As if gaining a customer isn't itself, a privilege.


----------



## snoball

Was the recon kit updated?

Yesterday my SV98 was 1 hit headshot kill, today it isn't....?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Was the recon kit updated?

Yesterday my SV98 was 1 hit headshot kill, today it isn't....?


If you're hitting him in the head~ then it's a 1 hit kill. If he didn't die to one hit, you didn't hit him in the head. If it looked like you hit him in the head, but he didn't die to one hit, you actually hit him in the shoulder due to hit box and possibly lag.

...or you missed.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


If you're hitting him in the head~ then it's a 1 hit kill. If he didn't die to one hit, you didn't hit him in the head. If it looked like you hit him in the head, but he didn't die to one hit, you actually hit him in the shoulder due to hit box and possibly lag.

...or you missed.


lol, Probably hitting in neck/shoulders I guess, I get the X mark and I do compensate for drop so probs just not high enough I guess.


----------



## crizthakidd

just saw some epic night time map of 360 gameplay. games gonna be nuts guys **** lol the PC version is going to haul so much azzz hopefully the real part of the game (online multiplayer) doesnt suck as much as this beta. eitherway i know im gonna see all the complainers back here oct 25st so... lol!

i need an opinion my birthday is the 14th do u think they will send that 25%discount and will that let me preorder bf3 with the exclusive stuff and map? or should i get it from newegg right now theres a 12 dollar off code. ahh help!


----------



## LuminatX

the servers have been so laggy lately.
I unloaded a full 40round mag into someone pointblank, and nothing hit him, then he killed me.
wasnt my pc, I was running at 50fps.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


lol, Probably hitting in neck/shoulders I guess, I get the X mark and I do compensate for drop so probs just not high enough I guess.


Get way too many of those Xs when I fire my rockets, with no kill. So frustrating. :<


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What I thought was somewhat amusing is he told some of the community to grow up, then he resorts to calling people curse words,lol.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Well when they make changes to the core gameplay such as squad features and release the beta with one map that is more COD-esque than a map that belongs in a BF game, one should expect some backlash from the community.


I agree.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


You do realize a few days from now someone will say "only 33% of people who played the beta like the game."


What I think you and most "beta haters" fail to realize is that Bad Company 2 was released with multiple various issues, some which were and some which weren't fixed.

I never even had the opportunity to play it (on my old computer) because it blackscreened and crashed upon loading.

I'm not saying BF3 is bad as I haven't even tried it, but I'm saying that if EA stands true to their modern standards, _I believe_ (keywords) that not much will be improved much in the next three weeks pending release.

Edit: I'm not too fond of installing Origin/browser add-on just to play the game. I'll probably come around eventually.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Angry BF3 Rep lol!
http://kotaku.com/5845851/frustrated...eful-community


That never turns out well. I am sure someone at DICE or EA let him know that is not he most intelligent thing to do. Yes, people whine about all kinds of things. It comes with the territory. I have worked with a ton of input from consumers, and no matter where you work there will be unreasonable requests and people that complain for no good reason. Yet you never, ever lash back at them. It just doesn't do any good.

Plus, asking why they used metro instead of a map with vehicles and more players is a reasonable request. I still don't see a response to that.

I understand these guys are under pressure, but lashing out on a public forum is just not a good idea.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15151081*
> What I think you and most "beta haters" fail to realize is that Bad Company 2 was released with multiple various issues, some which were and some which weren't fixed.
> 
> I never even had the opportunity to play it (on my old computer) because it blackscreened and crashed upon loading.
> 
> I'm not saying BF3 is bad as I haven't even tried it, but I'm saying that if EA stands true to their modern standards, _I believe_ (keywords) that not much will be improved much in the next three weeks pending release.
> 
> Edit: I'm not too fond of installing Origin/browser add-on just to play the game. I'll probably come around eventually.


??????

I am a beta hater?

I was making a joke about rumors that fly around from simple posts made on forums. There is so much misinformation based on simple posts on forums. I am making a joke that someone will take a tiny anecdote and then blow it up into something that is not true.

I understand the bugs, and those don't bother me one bit. On the other hand I don't like the design of Metro at all. Yet I know that is not the only map. I am far from a beta hater.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15151081*
> Edit: I'm not too fond of installing Origin/browser add-on just to play the game. I'll probably come around eventually.


There is no Browser Add-On. It's just a matchmaking website. Nothing is installed last I checked, other than Origin.

It's almost like Facebook. It's an EA social gaming network basically.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


That never turns out well. I am sure someone at DICE or EA let him know that is not he most intelligent thing to do. Yes, people whine about all kinds of things. It comes with the territory. I have worked with a ton of input from consumers, and no matter where you work there will be unreasonable requests and people that complain for no good reason. Yet you never, ever lash back at them. It just doesn't do any good.

Plus, asking why they used metro instead of a map with vehicles and more players is a reasonable request. I still don't see a response to that.

I understand these guys are under pressure, but lashing out on a public forum is just not a good idea.


They should fire everyone and re-hire everyone who made BF1942.

/thread.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


There is no Browser Add-On. It's just a matchmaking website. Nothing is installed last I checked, other than Origin.

It's almost like Facebook. It's an EA social gaming network basically.


no real add-on.
but you have to install a plug-in.


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


There is no Browser Add-On. It's just a matchmaking website. *Nothing is installed last I checked*, other than Origin.

It's almost like Facebook. It's an EA social gaming network basically.


check again

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


no real add-on.
but you have to install a plug-in.












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug-in_(computing)

same thing different name


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15150745*
> I find the destruction underwhelming, and then suddenly overwhelming at different times. It's too "selective" about hitting sweetspots and triggers for it to work.
> 
> For example~ in Phase 4 of Metro Rush. There are some overwatch positions on the second floor windows in the pavilion above and beside Alpha MCOM. Those overwatch positions usually house enemies that I'd like to uncover with a well placed rocket.
> 
> In Bad Company 2, I can engage these areas and even if I only hit a corner, or a ledge, or the ceiling, I can expect... SOME damage. The splash itself is enough to ensure damage is done at the micro, or macro level, easily.
> 
> Here, in BF3? If I hit the corner of a window, it does no damage at all. AT all~ I might hurt someone, etc, but it's as if the wall itself soaked up the entire blast. I can keep hitting it, over and over, finding it pointless. At first I thought the wall was unbreakable.
> 
> Then I found a sweetspot, between and slightly above the windows.
> 
> The whole wall comes down. The ENTIRE wall~ and like four windows around it. This same spot is in all the buildings. You don't aim for corners, or the flat sides, you try to hit between them. Then the destruction is loud, and grand and insane.
> 
> This goes for the majority of corners in BF3, and I don't like it at all. There's a wall in Phase 2, in the center beside Bravo, and in front of Alpha where Attackers like to congregate before entering the main hall. This room can be shelled by rockets and C4, but unless you hit the walls dead center, no damage will occur. If you do hit it dead center~ the entire wall will virtually vanish.
> 
> Yet the walls beside them? In the Subway halls? Invulnerable no matter where you hit them.
> 
> It's too selective~ way too selective, and it just kind of takes me out of the game a bit. It's not a limitation of the engine, it's something they went out and said they wanted for the game itself. They intentionally limited Frostbite 2, even going so far as saying there is no building destruction in Multiplayer.
> 
> This is actually a step down from Bad Company 2 in that regard.


Destructible environments are still in their infancy, and they are still messing around with proper gameplay mechanics. BC2 had a lot of destruction, yet some maps ended up looking like an open field with some rubble by the end of the game. It was a bit much. Yet I agree, I think they went a little too far to the other end. Too few things are destructible, and you pretty much have to memorize what is and what isn't.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*











http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plug-in_(computing)

same thing different name


I tend to think add-on is more something you can see after adding it.
as where a plug-in runs in the background. :3 haha


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Is it just my computer or have DICE just changed the name of the BETA in origin?
It just told me there was an error starting it up and then I had to re download it.
I check the files as it starts downloading and there are two folders. *Battlefield 3 Open Beta* & *Battlefield 3 Beta*
Is this the great update plan that EA advertises for origin?
















I was using the Open Beta version in the two early access days and up till earlier today so it can't be that they released a new version for the open version?


----------



## Wyldefang

I just figured out that if you have Spybot S&D installed on Win7 it will interfere with your login. I uninstalled and now I can join servers finally.

I hope someone can find this post so that it can help them. Seem to be an issue.


----------



## ttaylor0024

My input from the BETA:

Its going to be a great game, hands down, and I believe this will finally take down COD, or at least I hope. There is much more customization than the previous battlefields (alot more attachments), and everyone loves modern weapons. Bi-pods are greatly welcomed by me, they add another level of strategy into the game. Team-work is needed more in this game than ever too. Game mechanics seem to be much better than BF2. New destruction features make BF2 look like a kids game, I love how falling parts from buildings kill now!

Squads are still really important too, but i LOVE how they added team chat instead of squad only. Here is my opinion of each class

Assault: I like how they changed the medic class back to this. It seems to fit better, especially in rush. In terms of *most needed classes*, it depends on the game IMO. If your attacker, you will want this, but defender, you would probably want to take support.

Engineer: This class really demonstrates how many more attachments are there. You don't have to have a suppressed gun anymore! (Although it helps ALOT). Physics is alot more evident in this class, mainly because you can see it the most from rocket launchers. Explosives seem to do less damage, and cover less blast area. The most important class IMO, because rockets help you clear areas out faster than anything, and are multi-purpose (take out walls, groups of people, vehicles, make distractions, etc.)

Support: IMO, its a defensive class, more now than ever with the bi-pods. You can lay down alot of lead in a hurry, and now you carry ammo-kits too! Like I said before though, mainly situational use, and is better suited for defense, but in deathmatch, I would take this over assault (because of ammo kit)

Recon: Most overused, yet under-rated class. Probably the 2nd most important class (other than engineer) IF you have someone running it that knows what hes doing, and is a team player. A good recon player wont look out for himself, but will spot enemies, tell direction of movement, give ideas on best plan of action, mainly someone that knows about military strategy. Also needs to be a good shot (obviously). Nothing is on your mind more in a game than a good sniper picking off enemies from a distance one-by-one. It has happened to everyone, and a good recon player can effectively stop all movement on a side of a map. Mobile squad spawn points in this game is simply AMAZING. It can really change the swing the battle either way.

Thats just my impressions of the beta. With any beta, there are bugs, and will be bugs, thats why its the beta and not the final release. Not counting the bugs, I would like to see some graphic textures polished up (walls, sandbags, floating bushes, etc), weapon animations more consistent (more than a few times by person doesnt show hes reloading), and get player mechanics down. Thats why COD is so good, all the motions are so fluid.

Just my $.02


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

The key points in my opinion are:

1.-If you want to attract people to BF (advertisement) you don't give a "CoDish" map to them, you show something that is new or different (vehicles, 64 players) but I guess they're not interested in sales.

2.-They said they chose Metro because they wanted us to try some better improvements on the same level compared to the alpha, yet it seems like beta has much more bugs and glitches.

That's just my opinion, I know retail will be much much better in comparison, but I think DICE didn't a good job in advertising with this beta, due to the amount of glitches, simple map choice.


----------



## mtbiker033

i'm loving bf3 beta!









ready for full release!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Just remembered this.
If you have the chance and you haven't already, Look at a tree that's falling down in the park area. It's much improved from BFBC2 insta-fall







They just need to work on the textures in the inside of it.


----------



## AsanteSoul

has anyone tried playing this game using a 6990M or GTX 580M graphic card? I'm curious to know what kind of performance can be had with either of the two cards @ 1080P


----------



## snoball

Is Caspian Border going to be added to the beta at some point. I am so bored with Metro, ~15 hours played......


----------



## doc2142

2 things I love about beta!

1. You can't just knife someone who is standing in front of you. It would take more than 2 slashes to kill. LOVE IT!

2. Weapon damage increase, tired of emptying 20 bullets into a target to have him just turn around and shoot me once in my head and die.


----------



## onthemour

What are these so called glitches and problems???? I have no problems what so ever. This game runs perfect! There is no other game out right now that is more fun and better looking than this one.

CODish?! last time I checked they didn't have any kind of a rush mode so what the hell are all you talking about

I played Caspian for all the days it was up. It is the best nothing is better than that game WOW goodbye cod lol. This is so much better than old cheezy looking BF2


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Get way too many of those Xs when I fire my rockets, with no kill. So frustrating. :<


I just keep on launching them like mad...

EOD bot is so fun, sneaking pass enemy and set them on fires!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

What worthless POS this is, I STILL cannot even get the game to run even once, I just get a blacked out window from the web lame game server browser, no matter what server I tried.

Whata waste of my time, I dunno why I thought EA would ever change, but their crap was bad enough during BF2 launch, but this.... forget it, im not being a guinea pig for them. Deleting everything related to this game and client and going back to waiting for Skyrim while I finally play and beat Crysis for the first time on my new rig


----------



## VettePilot

Anyone else have trouble even logginh into the battlelog? I have been able to get in once and then I cant select any servers and join them. It just acts like the page is dead so I close it out and then tried to restart in CHrome and it wont even login it just keeps showing me the spinning blue circle like it is trying to load.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Is Caspian Border going to be added to the beta at some point. I am so bored with Metro, ~15 hours played......


Caspian Border was out for a couple days at the start of the beta, and then removed. Metro is the only map that will be a part of the Beta, which is ending on the 10th? 11th?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


What worthless POS this is, I STILL cannot even get the game to run even once, I just get a blacked out window from the web lame game server browser, no matter what server I tried.

Whata waste of my time, I dunno why I thought EA would ever change, but their crap was bad enough during BF2 launch, but this.... forget it, im not being a guinea pig for them. Deleting everything related to this game and client and going back to waiting for Skyrim while I finally play and beat Crysis for the first time on my new rig


I'm just going to point out that there are plenty of people who are able to use Battlelog and play the beta with few issues.


----------



## AsanteSoul

so, I take it no one has tried this on a mobile GPU


----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*


so, I take it no one has tried this on a mobile GPU


Take a look at my sig rig, is an ASUS G73JH with mobility HD5870 1GB, it gets 45-50fps on high, 25-30 on ultra...no AA, no AF, no Motion Blur...no HBAAO or whatever its name is...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Take a look at my sig rig, is an ASUS G73JH with mobility HD5870 1GB, it gets 45-50fps on high, 25-30 on ultra...no AA, no AF, no Motion Blur...no HBAAO or whatever its name is...


Motion Blur drops FPS~ and gives no benefit to an FPS player. Not sure why anyone would want to make the game harder on themselves like that. lol


----------



## JoeyTB

I was wondering why they would give you an option to put a laser sight on a sniper rifle and thought it was completely stupid, but then learning you can toggle it makes taking on other snipers so much easier as if you are aiming for their head it is harder for them to aim by the dazzling, thus buying you more time to aim!


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jak*


Can anyone with a single GTX 580 please tell me how much fps they're getting on high/ultra at 1920x1200?


75-95fps. That's with a Phenom II.. not bad.


----------



## Rocket Dog




----------



## Ethan Ravencrow

I got a quick question for you guys, I have a origin account on my laptop and have BF3 open beta, is there a chance if my brother can play with a different origin account on the same machine without needing to download the game again? (3.9GB) there's an option to browse for an installer, but can't find the one for BF3 beta. Thanks for the help guys







!

On the last picture before me, you should remove it or edit it, it has a few inappropriate words...


----------



## Tech-Boy

^^^ lol lol lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*





















Hahaha, so true. I'd love to see one for every map when the game is out


----------



## jacobrjett

http://mp1st.com/2011/09/21/battlefi...the-objective/ interesting read.

PTFO!


----------



## theturbofd

HAHA at that map I snipe at the spawn campers area because I protect B and I definitely rape everyone coming on that side. But what makes me angry are the ppl that you labeled correctly as "people who think they can snipe". They can't shoot worth crap all they do is spam MK11 or SVD. Do you happen to have a clear version of this pic?


----------



## BradleyW

I love that picture lol, so true. Ha, victory crawl!


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AsanteSoul*


so, I take it no one has tried this on a mobile GPU


Using laptop in sig on medium settings.

I hope they let us play a conquest mode for the beta. Over the years having played 1942/BF2/2142 I really want some conquest action haha. Mostly because I won't pick this up till it's cheaper anyways.


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Angry BF3 Rep lol!
http://kotaku.com/5845851/frustrated...eful-community


I guess I agree with the "beta is a privilege" part, but then again, it benefits them as game developers as well. My biggest gripe with the way all of that was handled, is that every dice reaction/post/tweet about the beta map issue is always so hand wavy, and never just gives a core reason as to why they would choose the same map as alpha, and not also include a map that will make people happy (and obviously still needs testing itself).

I know they made changes to metro/wanted to test new features, etc, but I would have been perfectly content with solid reasoning and just explain themselves in a way that makes sense, instead of the Community Manager himself raging in an EA forum.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ttaylor0024*


My input from the BETA:

Its going to be a great game, hands down, and I believe this will finally take down COD, or at least I hope.


Completely disagree. This game is nothing like CoD. Matter of fact, if any BF was going to take out any CoD, BF1942 woulda done it to CoD1.









Two completely different games. However, there will still be a market for both.


----------



## AsanteSoul

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ethan Ravencrow*


Take a look at my sig rig, is an ASUS G73JH with mobility HD5870 1GB, it gets 45-50fps on high, 25-30 on ultra...no AA, no AF, no Motion Blur...no HBAAO or whatever its name is...


thank you..i appreciate the assistance..


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


Anyone getting a dxgmms1.sys bsod?


Didn't see anyone mentioning that so I think not.
There's something wrong with your system. It might be both hardware-wise and sotware-wise.
Google it and try the fixes/suggestions in the order you think is most likely the issue, since you know your system the best...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wyldefang*


I just figured out that if you have Spybot S&D installed on Win7 it will interfere with your login. I uninstalled and now I can join servers finally.

I hope someone can find this post so that it can help them. Seem to be an issue.


I have spybot and win7 and I haven't experienced any issue with the login or anything. I also use the immunize function on every update. What exactly was the problem you were having?


----------



## Balsagna

How the hell do you join the game with a friend and actually be on the same squad. I'm not familiar with Origins, but this is ridiculous trying to join with one friend and actually be on the same team...and further more to join on there own squad.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

beta servers down?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocket Dog*





















LMAO, that's brilliant!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


beta servers down?


Indeed, I couldn't join any earlier. Everything was magically _full_...


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


beta servers down?


Idk, but I can't find any servers.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Idk, but I can't find any servers.


me neither! must be updating!


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Idk, but I can't find any servers.


Yeah me either


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


beta servers down?


must be, nothing in the list


----------



## Balsagna

Same now...


----------



## Dominazn

its back up.


----------



## BradleyW

Why in the god's name do i drop to 46fps by the rotating dish in metro if i overlook the whole map and then jump back to 55fps? in CF?


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

maybe will get Caspian back !!!


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, could we please watch the attitude please. Keep it civil.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominazn*


its back up.


still down for me.


----------



## luanswan2002

Can't find any servers, brahs.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can someone compare this area in terms of fps with me? Metro, second section.
All ultra, everything max, motion blur 50, 1080p, full msaa and aa processing ect, total max out, single 6970.


There u go, everything maxed, captured with fraps running on my sig rig:

settings:
Attachment 231776

results:
Attachment 231775 Attachment 231774


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rushthezeppelin*


Honestly people who don't like the idea of doing this stuff in a browser, explain *IN DETAIL* what will be so different from doing this stuff in browser compared to in game?


I have NOT played BF2. Just BC2, BF2142. So I basically compare everything to my experience with BC2.

Here is some differences, similarities, and things Battlelog just does plain better than other BF games I've played as of now in BETA.

No changing of game settings. (before you're ingame)

Squad Management. Any of the features such as knowing what specialisations your team mates are using to changing squads to viewing squads (which we can't because it's a BETA) are much more intuitive to have in game (which is not a BETA issue). Specifically, changing squads should be done in-game. It's easier than alt-tabbing and going through the interface to the squad menu.

No changing of keybinds. (before you're ingame)

It requires alt-tabbing, which some peoples computers can not do in a timely fashion.

Regardless of what you say, it does take up resources in the background.

It has all of this social media stuff which mostly seems to be useless features like that feed where people can comment on your unlocks and "Hooah" stuff. Which is an incredibly kiddy idea. And time spent developing that should have been put elsewhere.

It's different, and people don't like change.

It's faster to log in, it's server browser is faster and more responsive when compared directly to BC2. It has a history feature that actually works and it's fast enough to make it a viable option when looking for servers if you are so inclined.

The Stats page shows a lot of information about your character. A huge amount relatively to anything in BC2 that I remember. But IIRC BF2142 realistically had that kind of information available ingame.

It has platoons as opposed to a clan Tag. Which is in-browser support for clans/social groups. Making it much easier to set one up and maintain. Especially for clans that find it hard to have a website or a VOIP server for themselves.

Drag and drop features with inviting friends to play with you. As well as features for chatting with your friends before you've joined servers in the form of text/voice based chat which BC2 never had. As well as voice based chat available once in-game (and text of course). (I have no friends and so do not speak from first hand experience and so that information may be wrong or misleading. I just assume the voice-chat works flawlessly like a team-speak server).

Because of BattleLog, there is no in-game main menu. Obviously battlelog is meant to be your ingame main menu and it just feels cheap and unexciting.

That's all I can think of for now. However I belief, and have always believed, that BattleLog should be a side thing. Having everything in game makes it a more streamlined experience. Yet Battlelog does have some features I like. But at the moment it's rather unpolished. It's a BETA and I reserve judgement until the game is released, and I have played it somewhat at it's release. However, until then, I don't like this.

Just thought I'd post this here to enable some civil and informed discussion of Battlelog why it's good, and why it's bad. For no reason other than I spent time on this thing dang-nabbit. Anyways.

I posted it here originally: http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...ttlelog-9.html


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominazn*


its back up.


I still can't find any servers


----------



## koulaid

Its down again just now.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koulaid*


Its down again just now.


Good thing I have beer for times like these. Especially on a lazy sunday night.

Also; how come you can't post something on the platoon page? Like so everyone in the platoon can see it. I wanted to post in hte overclock.net platoon to see if anyone wanted to get together.


----------



## thuynh022

I saw a UAV flying around in the game the other day, what's up with that?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekg84*


There u go, everything maxed, captured with fraps running on my sig rig:

settings:
Attachment 231776

results:
Attachment 231775 Attachment 231774


Your fps matches my fps. Why are we the only 2? btw i'm sure your cpu is causing your low fps. That find of leaves me with my own issue here practicaly.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Bradley I'm sure AMD and BF will sort out the 6xxx drivers give it some time


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Yeah~ I do too, though in this game, I'll be honest... it doesn't seem like any of the weapons are bad. The Recon starter weapon is amazing. The M4A1 is solid. The PP2000 is an early unlock and it's super freaking strong.

I think this is the first game where weapons are presented properly.

I mean, the M27 is a GREAT weapon. It's being purchased by the Marine Corps to REPLACE the M249... yet it's a starter weapon PRIOR to the M249 in the game. Most would think the M27 would suck in comparison... but, it doesn't. It's still really, really good. As it should be.

I'm really happy with Dice giving even the early weapons, the respect they deserve. Granted... the endgame weapons are still better. It's a pain they're so out of reach, but not unfun thankfully, thanks to the sick weapon balance.


I for one absolutely love this. It lets me use my one of my favorite weapons in real life the m16/m4. I'm level 29 i think now and i still have more kills on the m4/m16 than any other weapon. It's almost as if most weapons are the same damage except for obvious ones that are a larger caliber than the 5.56 or 5.45. No matter how good i do i always fall back on the m16 and M4. I know it takes 4-5rds to the torso to take a guy down on BF3, and it has exceptionally low recoil on full auto as opposed to the m416/SCAR-H. The AEK-971 needs a little work IMO too low amount of recoil for the rate of fire it has, makes it where you can lay down 30rds with little recoil in one direction very quickly. SMGs need to be redone also, or the range of them does. UMP45 should be extremely powerful in CQB situations because lets be honest a 45. ACP usually will take a guy down in shot. Not that this is ARMA but from a balancing realistic standpoint it should still be powerful just in close quarters.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Bradley I'm sure AMD and BF will sort out the 6xxx drivers give it some time


But most 6 series are about 10fps higher than me? Also, they are about 20fps+ higher in CF.


----------



## statusnone

Cannot find any servers lawl ipad starbucks hipster garbage


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *statusnone*


Cannot find any servers lawl ipad starbucks hipster garbage


LOL what?

Not that I don't agree


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Did you wipe your old drivers well?


----------



## MKHunt

I was in a server that was mostly empty. It was me and 7 other players on defense. It was weird to have so few people in a game. Ofc there was spawn camping and I died 100 times lawl. But yeah. An entire round with 8 people. Surreal.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Did you wipe your old drivers well?


I reformatted.

Edit: servers down for me. Wow, what a great day. My system screams performance, yet it's doing crap in the only game i wanted it to do well in. I know it's a beta lol!


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I reformatted.


Not sure man, maybe post your problem in a 6970 CFX forum or make a help thread or sumthin


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Your fps matches my fps. Why are we the only 2? btw i'm sure your cpu is causing your low fps. That find of leaves me with my own issue here practicaly.


naah, with these settings this cpu at that frequency isnt a bottleneck, people tend to underestimate overclocked clarkdales, and why do u think we r the only 2? . check this out

Attachment 231778

When maxed out BF3 is very heavy, even for 6970, im pretty sure it'll improve a bit with newer drivers though.

PS, all servers gone 4 me as well


----------



## Astonished

Still no servers for me! I hope they're doing something constructive!


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Haven't been able to play for two days and now when i get a chance servers are down just my luck


----------



## thuynh022

I hope they bring back Caspian servers!


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


I hope they bring back Caspian servers!


It would be nice, I missed my chance at playing on one.


----------



## Balsagna

Eh. I have a GTX 580 1.5gb version and it's maxed out for me completely and I don't have any issues with the card at all. Seems very stable to me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ekg84*


naah, this cpu at that frequency isnt a bottleneck, people tend to underestimate overclocked clarkdales, and why do u think we r the only 2? . check this out

Attachment 231778

When maxed out BF3 is very heavy, even for 6970, im pretty sure it'll improve a bit with newer drivers though.

PS, all servers gone 4 me as well


Ok, just me and you on this forum and that chart. Kcuestag reports min of 50fps max out ultra metro outside on single 6970 and even more in CF.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Been clocking my 5870 some more and wanted to check frames, stupid updates,lol


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


beta servers down?


Just been playing for a while on a few servers, no issues here. Maybe US servers are down?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


How the hell do you join the game with a friend and actually be on the same squad. I'm not familiar with Origins, but this is ridiculous trying to join with one friend and actually be on the same team...and further more to join on there own squad.


Doesn't really work at the moment, you'll occasionally just end up in the right squad. Final game should put you in the right squad, allow you to make it private etc.


----------



## Blackops_2

Also does anyone else notice the EOtech's glow in the metro on the assault rifles but not on the SAW? It's a pain because the glow obscures the target when i'm using the M4 or M16 underground and i have to switch to the Red Dot Sight which i wish was an aimpoint that would be awesome.


----------



## snow cakes

dam, no servers listed


----------



## snow cakes

heres what battlefield tweeted..

Battlefield Battlefield 
We're aware of the current issues regarding the PC servers. Working to get them running as soon as possible. ^NW
2 minutes ago


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


I saw a UAV flying around in the game the other day, what's up with that?


Lol you were probably with me haha it's and unlock for the recon class where you fly the helicopter thing or w/e it is and spot people. I fly two the other side and tap Q all day to spot ppl haha


----------



## Blackops_2

I can't play tonight anyway gotta study. I think i've been playing too much, i'm sure Lune is way ahead of me but i have around 16+ hours into it now


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Lol you were probably with me haha it's and unlock for the recon class where you fly the helicopter thing or w/e it is and spot people. I fly two the other side and tap Q all day to spot ppl haha


whats your recon score have to be for that? im at 97k


----------



## remer

Is there going to be a commo rose in the final release?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok, just me and you on this forum and that chart. Kcuestag reports min of 50fps max out ultra metro outside on single 6970 and even more in CF.


A min of 50FPS on one? Doubt it, on my OC'ed GTX570 my min is in the high 30's... we _should_ be getting similar performance.


----------



## BradleyW

This beta is cod without the 60fps and better graphics and more glitches.

Editjackeyjoe, What about not overclocked on ultra settings in demading firefights outside where your overlooking the whole map?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


whats your recon score have to be for that? im at 97k


146000. Although I thought it wasn't available in the beta.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


This beta is cod without the 60fps and better graphics and more glitches.


your playing on a small rush map with infantry only...no wonder


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


whats your recon score have to be for that? im at 97k


It says 146000 recon score. For some reason it says it's not available in the beta but I'm using it


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


your playing on a small rush map with infantry only...no wonder


Agreed. I think with the rush map they were aiming for CoD's customers. It's funny because BF is supposed to be the antithesis of CoD. Who wants another bro shooter?

Come on servers


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Battlelog servers down ?


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok, just me and you on this forum and that chart. Kcuestag reports min of 50fps max out ultra metro outside on single 6970 and even more in CF.


Just you, me that forum with that chart and maybe half dozen other reports i've seen. Possibly Kcuestag meant smth else. With current game version and drivers these framerates are normal for single 6970.

Here is another one:

Attachment 231780

taken from here:
http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/.../13498?start=2


----------



## Capwn

Back up for me!!!!


----------



## aznofazns

Bleh. I was just about to take a break from homework and play some BF3 when the servers went down.









Guess I'll have to go back to BC2 for now...


----------



## l337sft

Servers are back up, no caspian though


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


your playing on a small rush map with infantry only...no wonder


I think the fact BF3 can _scale_ so well is amazing.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*


Back up for me!!!!










Derp. Back up for me too. Hurray!!!


----------



## snow cakes

servers are back up!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

So whats the secret release for today or whatever it's called?


----------



## thuynh022

Back up! I want to unlock the EOD bot so bad lol. I want to see a 5 man EOD bot rush!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


Back up! I want to unlock the EOD bot so bad lol. I want to see a 5 man EOD bot rush!


I have it and tried it out...bloody hard to control, so i find myself not using it much.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


So whats the secret release for today or whatever it's called?


I guess it's still secret


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

US servers are back up.


----------



## BradleyW

37, 7 higher then me.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Any news on why they got taken down? And what is the secret they were talking about for today? umm


----------



## l337sft

Wouldn't be a secret if everyone knew lol


----------



## remer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Wouldn't be a secret if everyone knew lol


^This


----------



## muels7

Still cant get in a server. They area all full. The quick match has been trying to find me one for 20 mins


----------



## ekg84

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


37, 7 higher then me.


Its still pretty close and within possible imprecision. It really depends on how much stuff is going on around u while u r benchmarking. Are u using Catalyst 11.10 preview btw?


----------



## luanswan2002

How do you check your PING whilst in game?


----------



## Clawbog

Something supposed to be released today?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


How do you check your PING whilst in game?


You can't, they need to implement that so we can see who's lagging and who isn't, so many things are left out for no reason.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Still cant get in a server. They area all full. The quick match has been trying to find me one for 20 mins


Quick match doesn't really work... tried being a ninja in the server browser? That's how I've always got into games, click and smash enter a few times. I usually get in a game in under a minute.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Something supposed to be released today?


If it's true... well, it can only be one thing can't it.


----------



## olliiee

I was just doing some looking around and I'm sure many of you have seen this but, when did Nvidia do this?

http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guid...formance-guide

Its like the best benchmarks yet, shame AMD have missed the chance


----------



## muels7

All servers appear to be full atm


----------



## djriful

You Tube


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yoaqjSDRuE


LOL I like the sound the tank makes when it shoots.


----------



## statusnone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


LOL I like the sound the tank makes when it shoots.


Sounds like something someone would make after a T-bell run.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *statusnone*


Sounds like something someone would make after a T-bell run.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *statusnone*


Sounds like something someone would make after a T-bell run.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Quick question: is there an OCN squad or group one can join for the beta?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*


Quick question: is there an OCN squad or group one can join for the beta?


EDIT: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451852225643/

Platoon #2


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Oh, I've found it. Can it only have 20?


----------



## labbu63

guys you should watch this

  
 You Tube


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*


Oh, I've found it. Can it only have 20?


It can only have 100. The original doesn't show up on search anymore


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


If it's true... well, it can only be one thing can't it.


What is it? D:


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

What is this one?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451850543919/


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


What is it? D:


Caspian border, what else


----------



## User08

how do you change the resolution in this game? I wanna play it in full HD


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


how do you change the resolution in this game? I wanna play it in full HD


When you're in-game, press 'Esc' and go to the 'Video' tab.
Should be a resolution option there...


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Caspian border, what else










It could be skittles...


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys you should watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5...&feature=feedf


* Fixed a bug where shooting at a moving enemy could cause more than the intended amount of damage.

???


----------



## Tech-Boy

I so hope it's caspian border. I played that map every waking minute i could when it was online.


----------



## Hawk777th

I wonder what the surprise was supposed to be.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How many maps will final version have?


----------



## Hawk777th

9 I think.


----------



## kckyle

here is my rant, 2 cents, etc...

just spend my first day playing beta, here is what i think of it.

you guys with lvl 30+ and knows all the camping spots.......get a life, seriously. it's aggravating when you're a lvl50 in bc2 and here comes bf3 beta and as soon as you spawn you get killed and there is nothing you can do about it because this is beta and no one gives a shi*

coming from bc2, bf3 feels sluggish and ******ed sometime, the movement is just so much more fluent in bc2. in bf3 i feel like i'm walking around with 50 pound weights attached to my leg.

also whos bright idea is that to put your main weapon as 1st and pistol 2nd. this messed up my gameplay BIG TIME. i'm also not used to the POV, in bc2 i had it to 100. with this i feel like the need to constantly twitch my mouse just so i know whats around me.

did anyone else ran into issues like all of sudden you can't fire or zoom in or both at the same time?

/end rant.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


here is my rant, 2 cents, etc...

just spend my first day playing beta, here is what i think of it.

you guys with lvl 30+ and knows all the camping spots.......get a life, seriously. it's aggravating when you're a lvl50 in bc2 and here comes bf3 beta and as soon as you spawn you get killed and there is nothing you can do about it because this is beta and no one gives a shi*

coming from bc2, bf3 feels sluggish and ******ed sometime, the movement is just so much more fluent in bc2. in bf3 i feel like i'm walking around with 50 pound weights attached to my leg.

also whos bright idea is that to put your main weapon as 1st and pistol 2nd. this messed up my gameplay BIG TIME. i'm also not used to the POV, in bc2 i had it to 100. with this i feel like the need to constantly twitch my mouse just so i know whats around me.

did anyone else ran into issues like all of sudden you can't fire or zoom in or both at the same time?

/end rant.


Umm weird I feel exactly the opposite about the movement. BF3 much smoother more responsive much easier for me to actually kill someone. I do 5x better in BF3 than i did in BC2. In BC2 I mainly stayed with the heli/tank as the sluggish movement + bad hit detection meant it was very hard for me to actually hit someone. BF3 that problem is not there for me. I really appreciate the movement/animation changes also hitbox changes overall for the better.

Fire and zoom is just a bug. Just switch weapons.


----------



## Ruckol1

**Question** I've been trying to figure this out for awhile.

I am building a budget rig for my brother. I know in the past it has been more practical to go with a faster dual core than a slower quad. However, with BF3 utilizing up to 8 (?) cores, I am wondering if it will be better to go with a slightly slower quad instead. I.e. Athlon X4, maybe Phenom II X4 vs something like an E8400.


----------



## thuynh022

Anybody else feel like the scar-h sucks?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys you should watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5...&feature=feedf


Thats BS. All those thing happen to me and i thought it was because i sucked.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


**Question** I've been trying to figure this out for awhile.

I am building a budget rig for my brother. I know in the past it has been more practical to go with a faster dual core than a slower quad. However, with BF3 utilizing up to 8 (?) cores, I am wondering if it will be better to go with a slightly slower quad instead. I.e. Athlon X4, maybe Phenom II X4 vs something like an E8400.


I don't know about Athlon x4 i think a oc'ed e8400 may be better than that... But a phenom II yes definitely over an e8400. I would look for a used 940 if ddr2 or 955 if you go ddr3. With a used 5850 or GTX 560 would be optimal gpu wise. If not 5770 will cut it.


----------



## MGX1016

Keep losing connection on ps3 beta for the past hour after getting mad kills


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


I don't know about Athlon x4 i think a oc'ed e8400 may be better than that... But a phenom II yes definitely over an e8400. I would look for a used 940 if ddr2 or 955 if you go ddr3. With a used 5850 or GTX 560 would be optimal gpu wise. If not 5770 will cut it.










Why a 940 for DDR2 and DDR3 for a 955? What I have so far is this:

Thermaltake V3: $25 Tiger Direct staff discount
2x 500GB Seagate Barracudas Raid0: $35
4GB Mushkin Ridgeback Blackline
Powercolor 500w PSU: $35 (Good unit, rated for 550 actually)

Need Mobo, CPU, GPU. (I think I'm getting a GTX 260Core216 for~$75)


----------



## User08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys you should watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5...&feature=feedf


that happens to me too, i thought they were hacking.
BTW, what software did you use to record the game?


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Umm weird I feel exactly the opposite about the movement. BF3 much smoother more responsive much easier for me to actually kill someone. I do 5x better in BF3 than i did in BC2. In BC2 I mainly stayed with the heli/tank as the sluggish movement + bad hit detection meant it was very hard for me to actually hit someone. BF3 that problem is not there for me. I really appreciate the movement/animation changes also hitbox changes overall for the better.

Fire and zoom is just a bug. Just switch weapons.


really? in bc2 there is little to no animation between each command, in bf3, the animation between each command feels like forever, especially when you're under fire. the commands are just so much quicker in the old sandbox game. in this game i feel like a turtle. i'm actually having 2nd thoughts about my pre-order.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Since you are in Toronto look for NCIX.
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...D&promoid=1055
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...s&promoid=1055
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...s&promoid=1055

Is your RAM DDR3?


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


really? in bc2 there is little to no animation between each command, in bf3, the animation between each command feels like forever, especially when you're under fire. the commands are just so much quicker in the old sandbox game. in this game i feel like a turtle. i'm actually having 2nd thoughts about my pre-order.


You're not the only one. I am canceling my preorder because DICE confirmed there's no real squad support in-game. Would have been nice to know that DICE was lying about this being the successor to BF2 before I went out and bought a second video card, a joystick, sound card, and speakers just for this game.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


Why a 940 for DDR2 and DDR3 for a 955? What I have so far is this:

Thermaltake V3: $25 Tiger Direct staff discount
2x 500GB Seagate Barracudas Raid0: $35
4GB Mushkin Ridgeback Blackline
Powercolor 500w PSU: $35 (Good unit, rated for 550 actually)

Need Mobo, CPU, GPU. (I think I'm getting a GTX 260Core216 for~$75)


Well it's not necessary. X4 955 works with both so that one is good. Just if you have ddr2 ram you can probably find a x4 940 cheaper that's the only reason. But on second thought there isn't to many of those around anymore. So just find a x4 955 if you can.

PC Looks fine. Just try to get a 5770 as a minimum gpu wise. Cheap used MSI/Gigabyte motherboard should do fine.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Since you are in Toronto look for NCIX.
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...D&promoid=1055
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...s&promoid=1055
http://ncix.com/products/index.php?s...s&promoid=1055

Is your RAM DDR3?


Yeah it is, sorry he's on a real tight budget lol so we might be taking a dual-core and hoping our chances are good with an unlock.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


really? in bc2 there is little to no animation between each command, in bf3, the animation between each command feels like forever, especially when you're under fire. the commands are just so much quicker in the old sandbox game. in this game i feel like a turtle. i'm actually having 2nd thoughts about my pre-order.


I agree with the animation taking more time. But it just makes it for natural and smooth. Makes it much more natural and easier for me. Also your character has much more stiffness in bc2 to me. I don't like that.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*


You're not the only one. I am canceling my preorder because DICE confirmed there's no real squad support in-game. Would have been nice to know that DICE was lying about this being the successor to BF2 before I went out and bought a second video card, a joystick, sound card, and speakers just for this game.


wait what? i thought that was just a beta thing. your telling me you can't join the squad of your choice?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kckyle*


really? in bc2 there is little to no animation between each command, in bf3, the animation between each command feels like forever, especially when you're under fire. the commands are just so much quicker in the old sandbox game. in this game i feel like a turtle. i'm actually having 2nd thoughts about my pre-order.


Somehow I think you would feel like a turtle if you were carrying as much as the average soldier is, you aren't just carrying your weapon... I think they were going for a more realistic feel this time round.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleCorn*


You're not the only one. I am canceling my preorder because DICE confirmed there's no real squad support in-game. Would have been nice to know that DICE was lying about this being the successor to BF2 before I went out and bought a second video card, a joystick, sound card, and speakers just for this game.


I haven't bought anything for this game and haven't preordered it yet. I'm not sure whether I will, I guess the next few weeks will be the deciding factor for me.


----------



## EVILNOK

Right click on BF3 beta in Origin and click check for updates. I just did and there is an update it seems.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


that happens to me too, i thought they were hacking.
BTW, what software did you use to record the game?


its not my video


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Right click on BF3 beta in Origin and click check for updates. I just did and there is an update it seems.


Not for me...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Not for me...


Really? Mine says checking for update, then installing.... Maybe its a bug then?


----------



## murderbymodem

The sounds in this game are absolutely amazing. It's pretty much the reason I went ahead and pre-ordered it even though I'm not a fan of some of the decisions they've made with battlelog and whatnot.

That and the fact that BF2 is what got me into PC gaming, so I felt like I couldn't skip it no matter what.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Right click on BF3 beta in Origin and click check for updates. I just did and there is an update it seems.


Nup, no update available to me. Oh well


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Really? Mine says checking for update, then installing.... Maybe its a bug then?


There was a fake 4gb update earlier. Maybe your getting that one? It just re-downloads the game and puts it in another folder


----------



## Juliancahillane

It's gona be great, just pissed of my 460s only have 1GB of VRAM! Cant play it on ultra, but I do get solid 60fps. Is there much of a difference between high and ultra that's really noticeable? I've not really noticed but it's hard to tell unless they are side by side or something

Edit: I started a petition on the feedback forum about HUD bobbing, to prevent damage to plasma displays, please go and sign it. Most of the guys on there actually had a go at me Instead lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


There was a fake 4gb update earlier. Maybe your getting that one? It just re-downloads the game and puts it in another folder


I guess that could be it?


----------



## Lune

They really gotta remove the Be Advised randomness >.>

"Be advised insert random word, over"

Be advised reloading

Be advised you are being advised


----------



## kckyle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Somehow I think you would feel like a turtle if you were carrying as much as the average soldier is, you aren't just carrying your weapon... I think they were going for a more realistic feel this time round.


ugh if i want realism i'll go fire up america's army or operation flash point. for these game its fine since they're on the slow pace side. bf3 feels more like COD at the moment. with the sluggish "turtle" feeling added to the mix.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


They really gotta remove the Be Advised randomness >.>

"Be advised insert random word, over"

Be advised reloading

Be advised you are being advised


and this, definitely this, +1


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


guys you should watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5...&feature=feedf


This is exactly confused and pissed how any type of weapon can one shot you without headshot drop dead.

80% of the time, I was ***!?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


This is exactly confused and pissed how any type of weapon can one shot you without headshot drop dead.

80% of the time, I was ***!?


And they're complaining snipers are OP


----------



## User08

what software can i use to record the game? don't recommend me FRAPS because i don't want to pay for it, i want a free software


----------



## ignite

For a beta with a supposed 'horrible' and 'non BF' map, I'm having a bunch of fun. Then after playing Caspian, that felt like a whole other game.

Squad management sucks. But other than that, I'm not sure what the real complaints are... Bugs? It's a beta... *BETA*. Don't like Metro, too bad. That's what they decided to test their beta with.

I'm not sure why people feel the need to express they are cancelling their pre-orders or what-not. If you are, good for you. What is more amusing is so many people are complaining about the game, the map and everything else yet so many still keep playing. Half the people complaining (read: complaining, not posting constructive criticism and bug finds) are those with 20+ hours played and counting.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


what software can i use to record the game? don't recommend me FRAPS because i don't want to pay for it, i want a free software


Latest MSI Afterburner BETA


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


For a beta with a supposed 'horrible' and 'non BF' map, I'm having a bunch of fun. Then after playing Caspian, that felt like a whole other game.

Squad management sucks. But other than that, I'm not sure what the real complaints are... Bugs? It's a beta... *BETA*. Don't like Metro, too bad. That's what they decided to test their beta with.

I'm not sure why people feel the need to express they are cancelling their pre-orders or what-not. If you are, good for you. What is more amusing is so many people are complaining about the game, the map and everything else yet so many still keep playing. Half the people complaining (read: complaining, not posting constructive criticism and bug finds) are those with 20+ hours played and counting.


They are just threatening DICE to fix it.


----------



## Mr. 13

I know this is not the BC2 thread but I can't find anywhere to post this.
This is basically some left over footage from BC2, sit back and enjoy =]

  
 You Tube


----------



## MGX1016

Mk11 mod 0 is basically one hit kill . Should be one hit 2% left like bf2 I feel.

As for squad management they better fix that crap. Bf2 style.


----------



## Savag3

Can someone link to where it said there was a "secret" for today? I saw it earlier but I can't find it now.


----------



## User08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Latest MSI Afterburner BETA


it doesn't record videogames, dude. That is used to overclock your gpu


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Mk11 mod 0 is basically one hit kill . Should be one hit 2% left like bf2 I feel.


It takes like 3-4 shots to the body...


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *User08*   it doesn't record videogames, dude. That is used to overclock your gpu







  
it does record video games. I used to use it
  
 You Tube


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


it doesn't record videogames, dude. That is used to overclock your gpu










They might have included video recording software??


----------



## Tech-Boy

It does DUDE just try it


----------



## Lune

Just gonna leave this video of me killing some guy with the heatseekers (just rendered it because some guys from EA UK forums wanted to see it lol)

  
 You Tube


----------



## User08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


it does record video games. I used to use it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wagimTwNQw


I downloaded an older version because the beta version didn't work.
where did you download it?


----------



## being that guy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *User08*   it doesn't record videogames, dude. That is used to overclock your gpu







  
So why do they have a video capture tab then?

How was this video made?

  
 You Tube


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


I downloaded an older version because the beta version didn't work.
where did you download it?


go here

and then download the beta on the left side.

In fact they released beta 8 today, I haven't tried it out yet, I'm still on beta 7


----------



## User08

ooh!! it seems that it does record video games


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *User08*


ooh!! it seems that it does record video games










yeah it doesn't take up much system resource and the file sizes are fairly low.

I swiched to dxtory because I'd like to have better quality


----------



## james8

that video about bf3 clientside hit lag is giving me 2nd thoughts about preordering. these things are unacceptable. sure i'm a single player guy but bf is about multiplayer.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


I know this is not the BC2 thread but I can't find anywhere to post this.
This is basically some left over footage from BC2, sit back and enjoy =]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9QTm...&feature=inbox


Great job, I enjoyed the vid.


----------



## McAlberts

i keep seeing so many complaints about squads and well there is far more desired than at their current state.

does anyone here believe that they will not make any improvements to how squads are set up/joined? I just figured it is just a beta, and a bit limited. Lets hope I am right. Don't judge the game yet, if your up in the air about it, hold off and read some reviews when the retail drops to see if they did make the right changes...


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15155442*
> Just gonna leave this video of me killing some guy with the heatseekers (just rendered it because some guys from EA UK forums wanted to see it lol)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP9m3Mp5d7A&hd=1


your FourTwoFour? Haha i always seem to play with you in servers


----------



## labbu63

been seeing alot of posts about hacks in bf3 just wanted to ask you guys if you knew punkbuster is not used in the beta?


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15155888*
> Great job, I enjoyed the vid.


glad that you did


----------



## Ghost23

Soooo, was this 'secret' or whatever announced? Been spending my day playing Fallout


----------



## psyside

Can't they just make the enemys with larger red ICON ON THEM? its so hard to recognize which one is which at some times....i often end up fire at my allies lol









This have to be fixed!!!

+1 about the secret, please report back!


----------



## james8

^yea enemies and allies look identical except for their icon in bf3. so annoying.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ[/ame]

PLZ watch the whole thing now. it really speaks volumes to the issues dealing with poor hit detection and WHY these issues occur:sad-smile
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15156606*
> ^yea enemies and allies look identical except for their icon in bf3. so annoying.


QFT


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;15156640*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ
> 
> PLZ watch the whole thing now. it really speaks volumes to the issues dealing with poor hit detection and WHY these issues occur:sad-smile
> 
> QFT


posted this already not sure how many people saw it


----------



## Ruckol1

The bullets that register and don't do any damage happen to me ALL the time. It feels like I'm playing on a ******* console.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO;15156640*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ


Thanks.


----------



## allenkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15156166*
> i keep seeing so many complaints about squads and well there is far more desired than at their current state.
> 
> does anyone here believe that they will not make any improvements to how squads are set up/joined? I just figured it is just a beta, and a bit limited. Lets hope I am right. Don't judge the game yet, if your up in the air about it, hold off and read some reviews when the retail drops to see if they did make the right changes...


It's not assumed that they'll stay the same, DICE already confirmed that they'll release like that in the full version. They also said in the public Q&A that they aren't changing it.


----------



## Ubeermench

im going to destory the person who decided to put tactical lights in the game. i cant see anything because my dam team mates keep blinding me...


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15156554*
> Can't they just make the enemys with larger red ICON ON THEM? its so hard to recognize which one is which at some times....i often end up fire at my allies lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This have to be fixed!!!
> 
> +1 about the secret, please report back!


So you want the massive doritio's from BC2 back?









O and there was no secret,it was supposed to be a surprise on the community day,Pixel enemy were to be streaming 64p Caspian,But EA/DICE couldn't get it to work after they removed it earlier last week.I was watching the stream when they announced that it was not going to happen.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15156606*
> ^yea enemies and allies look identical except for their icon in bf3. so annoying.


this.

finally got rid of the 6870 ( to RMA at least ) that was causing me problems and picked up another PSU and GTX560-TI

got to play for a bit and noticed some quirkiness

overall pretty fun though!


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I actually dont mind the tactical lights tbh. It actually adds a whole new dimension to strategic gameplay and "teamwork" I mean u can be spotted with a tactical light from miles away, which means you need to get used to shining the light away from the direction where the enemy is at and it also allows for strategic pushes when you can help your team by blinding foes, though you will be the 1st one to get shot :/

Anyone has any glitches/lags that makes frens/enemies who are in prone mode looks like crippled long head turtles when they crawl?


----------



## Astonished

Will the stats reset? Or carry over to final release? I forgot how bc2 went down...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Just got done trying BF3 beta on 360. Utterly frustrating and not fun at all, some things never change.


----------



## Tyson95

Reset


----------



## jacobrjett

I hear lots of mixed opinions on here but...

Well, I think this is FRIGGEN AWESOME! HOLY DAMN!

The graphics are 99% of what I was hoping for and I imagine they will get even better when the final release is out, and the atmosphere is insane, theyve almost nailed infantry combat, I cant wait to try out conquest on a 64 player map!

The beta has re-kindled my excitement for the game.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15156908*
> Just got done trying BF3 beta on *360.* Utterly frustrating and not fun at all, some things never change.


There's your problem.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Can't get PC version to work at all, so that left me with little choice.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15147531*
> Really I've had a cover issues hidding behind rocks and still getting hit and I've killed players you can't see behind rocks and trees.


^^^ This i get killed around corners, and over hills also since day 1! I hope they fix this. Twice last night i got killed outside, and my killer was inside the tunnels?
Another thing is you cant move past players, or your squad members that spawn on you ,will push you out into the line of fire.

I have also died a few times just running?? Bam im dead and it says i suicided.









The forums are loaded with stuff like this.


----------



## JoeyTB

So I just saw someone using the MAV... I swear thats not actually in the beta lol.. Although I just shot it down every time.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15156892*
> I actually dont mind the tactical lights tbh. It actually adds a whole new dimension to strategic gameplay and "teamwork" I mean u can be spotted with a tactical light from miles away, which means you need to get used to shining the light away from the direction where the enemy is at and it also allows for strategic pushes when you can help your team by blinding foes, though you will be the 1st one to get shot :/
> 
> *Anyone has any glitches/lags that makes frens/enemies who are in prone mode looks like crippled long head turtles when they crawl?*


Equip the PP-2000 and start crawling.
Me any my friends found it out the first day, was pretty funny.


----------



## Analog

I read somewhere, not sure if it was here. That if you have the caspian border server IP, you can still play it. true?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astonished;15156902*
> Will the stats reset? Or carry over to final release? I forgot how bc2 went down...
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Reset because all the ranked server doesn't have punkbuster on, apparently there are a lot of exploit accounts which is rank 50 or 145. with 1 millions kills. Some overrated ranking numbers which is all messed up.

Of course we will all get wiped and rank up in the proper way. I hate cheaters.


----------



## theturbofd

Looks like they are updating


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15157531*
> Looks like they are updating


Awh, and I just got in the mood to play


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15157531*
> Looks like they are updating


Good, maybe they're fixing the stupid hit detection /s, just played for the first time in 2 days and it was unbelievable how crappy it was. being behind 2 walls and still dying or someone warping across the ground and getting 1 shot from nowhere.

edit: and lets not forget the countless people I unloaded a full clip into and yet did no damage to, thats the good one!


----------



## crashdummy35

Hoping for something good...


----------



## T3beatz

Is it me or is there a ton of hacking going on in these servers?? I'm guessing there is no kind of hacking security like punkbuster working??

of the 4 servers I got into today, I think one of them had mostly solid play.

The rest were just one shot one kill, and I would be right on guys shooting them and they would not fall. crazy stuff.


----------



## thuynh022

Caspian please!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15157565*
> Is it me or is there a ton of hacking going on in these servers?? I'm guessing there is no kind of hacking security like punkbuster working??
> 
> of the 4 servers I got into today, I think one of them had mostly solid play.
> 
> The rest were just one shot one kill, and I would be right on guys shooting them and they would not fall. crazy stuff.


There's definitely some hacks out for this game. But there's a lot of guys running to the glitches too. I've only had *1* knife kill/tag snatch up to tonight... tonight alone I got 2 more and an assist (with my knife) killing guys trying to wiggle under the map. In the subway I killed 3 guys bunched up with my pistol while they tried to do something by the last stair case... I have no idea what though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15155234*
> I know this is not the BC2 thread but I can't find anywhere to post this.
> This is basically some left over footage from BC2, sit back and enjoy =]


That's frightening. I hope I never ever play against you. This game needs a skill based matchmaking for old farts like me who just plain suck.









Also, you all suck for not d sf

^^^









Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thuynh022

back up!

Anybody else getting stuck on joining server right now?


----------



## Analog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;15157300*
> I read somewhere, not sure if it was here. That if you have the caspian border server IP, you can still play it. true?


Does anyone know?


----------



## Ghost23

Im sitting in an empty server, seriously? -.-


----------



## Drobomb

BETA stats should not carry over to the retail version. What is wrong with some of you?


----------



## pjBSOD

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4W34yxWCGw[/ame]

I'm recording a bunch of funny stuff from the beta to look back on. I still don't know why this made me laugh so hard.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15157941*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4W34yxWCGw
> 
> I'm recording a bunch of funny stuff from the beta to look back on. I still don't know why this made me laugh so hard.


LOL that reminds me a couple of games ago while I was sniping I noticed a guy crawling slowly in the middle of the park near B MCOM I stared at him crawling the whole time while me and my friends were dying laughing.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15157997*
> LOL that reminds me a couple of games ago while I was sniping I noticed a guy crawling slowly in the middle of the park near B MCOM I stared at him crawling the whole time while me and my friends were dying laughing.


So epic. It was absolutely hilarious because his entire team was an entire point ahead and he was back there just crawling.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ahahah! That's hilarious watching him crawl like that. Too bad we cant speed crawl. Remember being able to go faster prone in BF2 by holding shift?

Oh and I have an update for my crashing every 5 minutes. I guess out of a stubborn pride, I refused to clock the 560 Ti down from stock settings. But that's exactly what seems to have fixed the problem, haha.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15157565*
> Is it me or is there a ton of hacking going on in these servers?? I'm guessing there is no kind of hacking security like punkbuster working??
> 
> of the 4 servers I got into today, I think one of them had mostly solid play.
> 
> The rest were just one shot one kill, and I would be right on guys shooting them and they would not fall. crazy stuff.


I agree there are some fake( nice way of saying P**K a** Cheater)







players in every game. Even when they get punkbuster online, there will still be a few that get slip by.

But i also think there are some major issues with hit detection, hit points, damage unballanced, long range/meduim range hits not doing damage Man i hit people in the head, from a medium range and they dont fall i have to repeatedly fire. It shows im hitting them but there not going down. Same thing in close quarters, i empty on them and they swirl around and one shot im dead.









I am confident this will be resolved in the final release. IMO Ea is not new at making really well ballanced fun as Hell games.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Analog;15157795*
> Does anyone know?


they trollin'

also im frustrated with the "you are leaving the combat area" thingy
im running ahead and this thing shows up, i keep running for 2-3 seconds more
I then turn back 180*c(still running) and this thing doesn't seem to disappear.
happened 2 times already, the 2nd time I was definitely in the combat area, I was f'in SHOT.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ooooh! I got to play for 20 minutes and finished a round!

So the game definitely feels different than BC2 and in a good way. There seems to be a lot less choke points on this map than any other in BC2, which makes for less, "spawn, pew-pew, die" moments.

Also, whoever decided to add static to everything should be fired. I had X-Fi level nightmare flashbacks when the medals went by. Even the "duh, duh, duh" classic BF music has been staticized, lol!

Disabling motion blur, post AA, and HBAO seems to have really improved framerate with no difference in image quality cause there's already so much crap flying everywhere that I'm too nervous to notice, lol! Maybe I should just play on low to get rid of all the distractions?

Edit: I'm repping everyone on this page cause I'm so happy it's not crashing!!
Edit2: That was alotta work!


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Is anyone else extremely bored with Metro rush already?

I really can't find the motivation to be arsed playing it at the moment. Seem to just pop in for the odd half hour session to see what I can unlock.

I want a REAL Battlefield map.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15158076*
> I am confident this will be resolved in the final release. IMO Ea is not new at make really well ballanced fun as Hell games.


If the hit reg issues are being caused by their netcode, and it hasn't already been resolved in their current development build, there is no way in hell it will be fixed by release, as they need to fix the code (a major undertaking) and then have it certified.

I'm hoping I'm wrong, but BC2 left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158155*
> If the hit reg issues are being caused by their netcode, and it hasn't already been resolved in their current development build, there is no way in hell it will be fixed by release, as they need to fix the code (a major undertaking) and then have it certified.
> 
> I'm hoping I'm wrong, but BC2 left a bad taste in my mouth.


BC2's hitreg / netcode is streets ahead of BF3 tbh

They've taken a major step backwards. Sure, they've changed the hitbox issues, but they've made it useless considering when I get in behind a rock, on the enemy's machine I must be standing right in front of them.

Typical scenario: Shoot someone, get shot, get behind big rock/wall/train/whatever. 1 second later get shot and die.

rinse, repeat.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15158145*
> Is anyone else extremely bored with Metro rush already?
> 
> I really can't find the motivation to be arsed playing it at the moment. Seem to just pop in for the odd half hour session to see what I can unlock.
> 
> I want a REAL Battlefield map.


It's crepe, not at all representative of the BF series.

Anyone else a little aggravated by Daniel Matros' rant against the community? There definitely is an air of 'buy our fracking game the way we made it and shut the hell up' coming from DICE/EA, completely ignoring the face there would be no DICE/EA were it not for the people who buy the games.

Same as Mike Morhaime saying if you want to play Diablo 3 on an airplane, you should buy a different game.

This is how they treat people who WANT to buy their products lol.

The arrogance is staggering, and I would love to see some of the big boys taken down a peg.

/rant over








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15158176*
> Typical scenario: Shoot someone, get shot, get behind big rock/wall/train/whatever. 1 second later get shot and die.
> 
> rinse, repeat.


It's so aggravating, and completely negates any attempt to play skillfully.

Heh, the closer we get to release, the more it seems DICE have gone from awesome to fail.


----------



## Herophobic

Just experienced 2 crashes to desktop within 30 minutes of playing.... why do these happen? Because it's a beta or there's something wrong with my system since I don't hear you guys lately *****in' about crashes...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15158236*
> Just experienced 2 crashes to desktop within 30 minutes of playing.... why do these happen? Because it's a beta or there's something wrong with my system since I don't hear you guys lately *****in' about crashes...


There's really no way to tell if it is the beta or your system, though there are definitely others still experiencing intermittent CTD's, myself included.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15158236*
> Just experienced 2 crashes to desktop within 30 minutes of playing.... why do these happen? Because it's a beta or there's something wrong with my system since I don't hear you guys lately *****in' about crashes...


Not having the issue as much, it was mostly server related for me. I had the worst experience on multiplay servers.


----------



## MIKEVALL

We all know what people dont like about the BF3 BETA, bugs, lag, battlelog and so on.

*LETS HEAR WHAT YOU DO LIKE*
1. I really like that you can spawn on any squad member ( with a preview)
2. I like that it only allows one defib revive , keeps a handle on the cheaters and stat padders ( big problem in bf2)
3. I like that the ranking system doesnt take half your life to rank up ( like bf2)
4. I like that there will be different game modes , plus small and large playable versions of each map( lots of variety)
5. The first expansion pack includes classic bf2 maps sharqi,omen,karkland, wake.

Ok i could go on ,thats just a few things i like.

Previous post - that got lost in this massive thread!


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158177*
> It's crepe, not at all representative of the BF series.
> 
> Anyone else a little aggravated by Daniel Matros' rant against the community? There definitely is an air of 'buy our fracking game the way we made it and shut the hell up' coming from DICE/EA, completely ignoring the face there would be no DICE/EA were it not for the people who buy the games.
> 
> Same as Mike Morhaime saying if you want to play Diablo 3 on an airplane, you should buy a different game.
> 
> This is how they treat people who WANT to buy their products lol.
> 
> The arrogance is staggering, and I would love to see some of the big boys taken down a peg.
> 
> /rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so aggravating, and completely negates any attempt to play skillfully.
> 
> Heh, the closer we get to release, the more it seems DICE have gone from awesome to fail.


Its EA who made dice loose their soul.
its MW3.
*its made for arcade kids.*

there is just annoying and frustration in how they made the game (beta) due to camping, no teamsupport, and Bach said they wanted people to see their game visually great but *what if the gameplay sucks+???*

I played since Bf1942 and I am appalled how bad the beta is, cant even motivate myself to play it in rush mode, simply is so boring and boring and boring.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15158283*
> there is just annoying and frustration in how they made the game (beta) due to camping, no teamsupport, and Bach said they wanted people to see their game visually great but *what if the gameplay sucks+???*


That's the thing too, it doesn't even look that good currently!

So the beta is crowded with campers, offers no team support, is buggy, doesn't look as amazing as was hyped, has horrible netcode/hit reg, on a terribly designed map, in a crappy game mode, with only 24 players and no vehicles. And this is after they removed Commander, and word has gone quiet on commo rose.

While not the finished game, it does leave me apprehensive.


----------



## CaptainChaos

rush mode is one mode, it might be boring now that there's nothing else to play but I'm sure many people will enjoy the variety of a Rush mode in a true BF game.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15158278*
> We all know what people dont like about the BF3 BETA, bugs, lag, battlelog and so on.
> 
> *LETS HEAR WHAT YOU DO LIKE*
> 1. I really like that you can spawn on any squad member ( with a preview)
> 2. I like that it only allows one defib revive , keeps a handle on the cheaters and stat padders ( big problem in bf2)
> 3. I like that the ranking system doesnt take half your life to rank up ( like bf2)
> 4. I like that there will be different game modes , plus small and large playable versions of each map( lots of variety)
> 5. The first expansion pack includes classic bf2 maps sharqi,omen,karkland, wake.
> 
> Ok i could go on ,thats just a few things i like.
> 
> Previous post - that got lost in this massive thread!


GOOD IDEA! I could do with focusing on the positive for a while!

I like that they introduced the option to switch between firing modes again. So much easier to pick people off at range with my assault rifle in single-fire mode.

I like that my own health is on the HUD

I like that sprint is unlimited in this iteration of Battlefield

I like Battelog and its stats analysis.

I also like that you rank up quicker.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15158283*
> Its EA who made dice loose their soul.
> its MW3.
> *its made for arcade kids.*
> 
> there is just annoying and frustration in how they made the game (beta) due to camping, no teamsupport, and Bach said they wanted people to see their game visually great but *what if the gameplay sucks+???*
> 
> I played since Bf1942 and I am appalled how bad the beta is, cant even motivate myself to play it in rush mode, simply is so boring and boring and boring.


Not sure why people complain about camping on a game mode/map like this? This is not call of duty team deathmatch , its strategy your defending a objective. Truth is there are ways to deal with stationary defenders. Just remember they are defending, what do you want them to do? run into your bullets?







I do dislike the spawn camping. But there will always be smacktards that have no skill or only care about KDR and need to play dirty.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15158278*
> We all know what people dont like about the BF3 BETA, bugs, lag, battlelog and so on.
> 
> *LETS HEAR WHAT YOU DO LIKE*
> 1. I really like that you can spawn on any squad member ( with a preview)
> This is cheap. You should only be able to spawn on squad leader (like it used to be) - encourages more platoon level team play.
> 
> 2. I like that it only allows one defib revive , keeps a handle on the cheaters and stat padders ( big problem in bf2)
> ?? I don't know what you mean?
> 
> 3. I like that the ranking system doesnt take half your life to rank up ( like bf2)
> Me too. Although going back to 2142 where everyone was top rank in a month would be lame.
> 
> 4. I like that there will be different game modes , plus small and large playable versions of each map( lots of variety)
> BF has always had different sized maps. Different play modes started to appear in 2142.
> 
> 5. The first expansion pack includes classic bf2 maps sharqi,omen,karkland, wake.
> Sharqi and Oman - great. Karkand and Wake have been over played to death. They should not have included them IMO.


My responses in red!


----------



## xioros

HURAA : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/feed/show/2826550101980303224/
Rank 35 FTW


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15158395*
> Not sure why people complain about camping on a game mode/map like this? This is not call of duty team deathmatch , its strategy your defending a objective. Truth is there are ways to deal with stationary defenders. Just remember they are defending, what do you want them to do? run into your bullets?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do dislike the spawn camping. But there will always be smacktards that have no skill or only care about KDR and need to play dirty.


It's important to draw a line between campers and snipers, and also between campers and defenders.

Sitting in one spot with a scoped rifle picking people off, getting killed, returning to the same spot to rinse and repeat could be considered sniping. It could also be considered defending. But, in the most part, it is camping.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158426*
> It's important to draw a line between campers and snipers, and also between campers and defenders.
> 
> Sitting in one spot with a scoped rifle picking people off, getting killed, returning to the same spot to rinse and repeat could be considered sniping. It could also be considered defending. But, in the most part, it is camping.


Defending in Rush mode encourages camping. Same in BC2. You have to camp to defend.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15158236*
> Just experienced 2 crashes to desktop within 30 minutes of playing.... why do these happen? Because it's a beta or there's something wrong with my system since I don't hear you guys lately *****in' about crashes...


I get them as well. They seem to be increasing in frequency actually. I also get disconnected a lot. But, it seem to be server dependent. I just server surf until I find a stable one.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15158435*
> Defending in Rush mode encourages camping. Same in BC2. You have to camp to defend.


I disagree, you have to defend to defend, and that can include some camping.

Staying in one spot for the duration of the match and not reacting to the battlefield isn't defending. If B has been destroyed, there is no reason for 3 Recon to remain prone at the sandbags or at the rear rocks, which is something I see all the time.

The only reason anyone would do that is because you can get some easy kills that way. Nothing to do with playing objectively.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158304*
> So the beta is crowded with campers, offers no team support, is buggy, doesn't look as amazing as was hyped, has horrible netcode/hit reg, on a terribly designed map, in a crappy game mode, with only 24 players and no vehicles. And this is after they removed Commander, and word has gone quiet on commo rose.


Lol!


----------



## olliiee

So much hate for BF3 guys haha









Begin anticipation for BF4?


----------



## Jodiuh

Its just sad after playing the total win wake island demo. I couldnt get enough of it! Just...absolute hilarity in a game and soooo much fun. Its all been downhill from there IMO.

Left4dead 1 was the last time I actually remember having fun in a game. I feel like I'm being "pushed" into buying BF3 out of some messed up sense of hope that it'll get fun. Bc2 never did...for me anyway.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158548*
> I disagree, you have to defend to defend, and that can include some camping.
> 
> Staying in one spot for the duration of the match and not reacting to the battlefield isn't defending. If B has been destroyed, there is no reason for 3 Recon to remain prone at the sandbags or at the rear rocks, which is something I see all the time.
> 
> The only reason anyone would do that is because you can get some easy kills that way. Nothing to do with playing objectively.


Trust me, 3/4 good squads, camping across the map will defend very easily.

The main issue is getting everyone to do it. The few games I've had where the squads were evenly placed across the map, all camping, won the round before the attackers ever even got the first set of MComms. Its exactly the same in BC2. Terribly easy to defence when you have a team working well together.

Seriously need the commo rose back also. I thought they said it would be included? And what of the squad leader functions - are they available?


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15158318*
> rush mode is one mode, it might be boring now that there's nothing else to play but I'm sure many people will enjoy the variety of a Rush mode in a true BF game.


Agreed this is just a small taste of the game.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15158734*
> Trust me, 3/4 good squads, camping across the map will defend very easily.
> 
> The main issue is getting everyone to do it. The few games I've had where the squads were evenly placed across the map, all camping, won the round before the attackers ever even got the first set of MComms. Its exactly the same in BC2. Terribly easy to defence when you have a team working well together.


I wonder if that is an anomaly of that map. Later sections are hugely difficult to defend effectively, even if you have a good team. Also, I don't consider what you have described above as camping, as it is a team working together for the purposes of achieving objectives.
Quote:


> Seriously need the commo rose back also. I thought they said it would be included? And what of the squad leader functions - are they available?


They did say commo rose would be in, but I haven't heard anything about it in a while.

I'm pretty certain that the squad leader functions have been pulled. People evidently don't like taking orders. Which is disappointing, because some of the best BF2 games I ever had was where there was a SL dishing out orders.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158763*
> I wonder if that is an anomaly of that map. Later sections are hugely difficult to defend effectively, even if you have a good team. Also, I don't consider what you have described above as camping, as it is a team working together for the purposes of achieving objectives.
> 
> They did say commo rose would be in, but I haven't heard anything about it in a while.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that the squad leader functions have been pulled. People evidently don't like taking orders. Which is disappointing, because some of the best BF2 games I ever had was where there was a SL dishing out orders.


Its camping, but it is defending. Just like i was trying to say. Its effective for defence in rush mode. Sure, its more difficult when you get below ground, or even the other side of the station - but not if you don't let them get that far!

Totally agree, BF2 with a competent commander, and SL's deciding which orders to follow and get the squad to work together was epic win.

Were these not some of the main, exclusive features that set BF2 apart form the other 'dumb' FPS games??

Bloody disgusted they've dumbed the game down so much.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158763*
> I wonder if that is an anomaly of that map. Later sections are hugely difficult to defend effectively, even if you have a good team. Also, I don't consider what you have described above as camping, as it is a team working together for the purposes of achieving objectives.
> 
> They did say commo rose would be in, but I haven't heard anything about it in a while.
> 
> I'm pretty certain that the squad leader functions have been pulled. People evidently don't like taking orders. Which is disappointing, because some of the best BF2 games I ever had was where there was a SL dishing out orders.


That sounds cool hope it isn't pulled. I'm new to this FPS thing and would love to take orders from someone who knows how to play and learn that way.


----------



## jaumeat

In beta are missing many things, maybe nothing officially confirmed.

1 - Ultra settings are not final. (same as high at the moment)
2 - Surround sound is not working aparently, I miss headset vibrations of the sufwoofer from BFBC2.

3 - Was supposed to be a commander, but at least is not in beta


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaumeat;15158805*
> In beta are missing many things, maybe nothing officially confirmed.
> 
> 1 - Ultra settings are not final. (same as high at the moment)
> 2 - Surround sound is not working aparently, I miss headset vibrations of the sufwoofer from BFBC2.
> 
> *3 - Was supposed to be a commander, but at least is not in beta*


There is no commander mode in BF3.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15158803*
> That sounds cool hope it isn't pulled. I'm new to this FPS thing and would love to take orders from someone who knows how to play and learn that way.


It was awesome. Your SL would get an order from the Commander, who would then relay the order to your squad, with a marker and direction line placed on your map. Then you would hop in a jeep/chopper/APC and ride to the objective and take it out/cap it. Excellent fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaumeat;15158805*
> 3 - Was supposed to be a commander, but at least is not in beta


There is no commander. Pulled in favour of devolving some of the commander abilities (artillery strike etc.) to soldiers.

I think supply and vehicle drops have been removed. I suppose supply drops are somewhat redundant now.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15158846*
> It was awesome. Your SL would get an order from the Commander, who would then relay the order to your squad, with a marker and direction line placed on your map. Then you would hop in a jeep/chopper/APC and ride to the objective and take it out/cap it. Excellent fun.
> 
> There is no commander. Pulled in favour of devolving some of the commander abilities (artillery strike etc.) to soldiers.
> 
> I think supply and vehicle drops have been removed. I suppose supply drops are somewhat redundant now.


So there is a commander without the artillery abilities and such?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15158868*
> So there is a commander without the artillery abilities and such?


Ok, here it is, nice and simple.

1. There is NO, repeat NO Commander / Commnder mode in BF3.

2. Some 'commander' like abilities have been given to the squad leader afaik (arty strikes, uav?)

That is it though. No waypoints, no command structure, no commo rose.

They have turned BF form being the ultimate team based FPS into a camp fest everyone on their own CoD copy.

The fact that there's 'death match' modes at all should tell people that DICE are being ridden up the chocolate highway for cash from EA.

BF as we know it / want it is gone forever.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15158895*
> Ok, here it is, nice and simple.
> 
> 1. There is NO, repeat NO Commander / Commnder mode in BF3.
> 
> 2. Some 'commander' like abilities have been given to the squad leader afaik (arty strikes, uav?)
> 
> That is it though. No waypoints, no command structure, no commo rose.
> 
> They have turned BF form being the ultimate team based FPS into a camp fest everyone on their own CoD copy.
> 
> The fact that there's 'death match' modes at all should tell people that DICE are being ridden up the chocolate highway for cash from EA.
> 
> BF as we know it / want it is gone forever.


I disagree...

I owned battlefield 1942 (lent it to a friend at school and never got it back though) and played the crap out of that, I also own battlefield 2 and bad company 2, although the one ive played the most is definately 1942, I think that battlefield 3 is going to be friggen sweet. They know how to do vehicle combat very well, and judging by operation metro they are getting close to nailing infantry combat too which was lacking in the previous games...

So this ones got damn amazing visuals, all of the tank warfare and 64 player count that we are fond of from battlefield, and ive heard many times that the caspian border truly recreates the battlefield "feeling" that we all know and love from the older titles like 1942.

I have a feeling this is gonna be one of their greatest ones yet.


----------



## xSalvation

Anyone else unable to connect to game servers because you disconnect from the login server?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Keep complaining, you all are going to be online in BF3 day one anyway.
I guess there no one to whine with at home, so the negative people come here.

Go outside.


----------



## SheepMoose

Maybe not...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq4SDK0FU3Y[/ame]

I personally think that hit registration is simply terrible. Directly in front of the person and I can't get a hit. Where could the hit boxes possibly be to stop these hits from registering? It's not like it was lagging behind a body I was shooting at as it ran in front of me.


----------



## Calipso

I unloaded a clip directly into the back of an enemy. He does an 180 and shoots me twice and I'm dead.

Realism for ya.


----------



## wint0nic

Wow, that many shots to kill someone, that's a problem.


----------



## Varrkarus

It's so funny how there's people going:
"OMG, THIS GAME FAILS. I'VE NOW CANCELLED MY PRE-ORDER!"
Yet I still see them in-game in the beta...


----------



## downlinx

yep, there are about 20 threads on this in the bugs list in the forum on battlelog.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15158973*
> I unloaded a clip directly into the back of an enemy. He does an 180 and shoots me twice and I'm dead.
> 
> Realism for ya.


Very frustrating. Not to mention the times when I will dart into cover, just to be slung back by an imaginary rubber band and lying on the ground dead.


----------



## Mactox

Haven't had this even once, I'm not sure. Something positive: lag has nog effect on the hitreg ... I'm quite certain that there are eastern europe players on the European servers and they can be hit just as easy whereas in other shooters you would have to aim behind them to make up for their lag.


----------



## EVILNOK

Keep in mind its a beta. I'm sure it will be fixed when it goes live. Its been talked about quite a bit on the BF3 EA forums. how bout those flashlights though


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15158912*
> Keep complaining, you all are going to be online in BF3 day one anyway.
> I guess there no one to whine with at home, so the negative people come here.
> 
> Go outside.


And sticking your fingers in your ears and going 'la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you-everything-is-fine' is preferable?

And heck yes I'll be there on day one. Does that mean I'm not going to offer criticism at the dumbing down of the game? No it doesn't.

And it's generating conversation. Which is the entire point of a web forum. If you don't like hearing viewpoints that challenge your own, I suggest you might be in the wrong place.

On an entirely unrelated note, if any Firefox users start getting a 'Generic Error 1' and find themselves unable to connect to a game, make sure you have the latest version (7.0.1) of Firefox. Error started for me last night and that was how I fixed it.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15158996*
> Keep in mind its a beta. I'm sure it will be fixed when it goes live. Its been talked about quite a bit on the BF3 EA forums. how bout those flashlights though


The fact that I can get even more blinded by a flashlight than the sun, while standing out in the open, is really annoying as well.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Flashlight sometimes fun, you can easily notice the opponent, dunno if this considered as cheesy or not.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15159001*
> And sticking your fingers in your ears and going 'la-la-la-la-I-can't-hear-you-everything-is-fine' is preferable?
> 
> And heck yes I'll be there on day one. Does that mean I'm not going to offer criticism at the dumbing down of the game? No it doesn't.
> 
> And it's generating conversation. Which is the entire point of a web forum. If you don't like hearing viewpoints that challenge your own, I suggest you might be in the wrong place.


+rep

You saved me having to type pretty much the same thing.

No doubt I'll buy it and play the crap out of it. But I was hoping for BF3, not Bad Company 3.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15159001*
> And it's generating conversation. Which is the entire point of a web forum. If you don't like hearing viewpoints that challenge your own, I suggest you might be in the wrong place.


lol WIN


----------



## TheRockMonsi

This was my biggest pet peeve with BC2. I hope this isn't a big problem when the game hits the shelves.


----------



## consume

It looks like this guy was most likely lagging lol. Especially since there were no hit markers. I've never had this issue and the hitboxes seem pretty huge in this game.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You guys realise this is a Beta, right?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15159026*
> +rep
> 
> You saved me having to type pretty much the same thing.
> 
> No doubt I'll buy it and play the crap out of it. *But I was hoping for BF3, not Bad Company 3.*


DUDE

64 players, heaps of vehicles including jets, and massive maps?

I think we are all just getting a bit antsy about the game, because we have been waiting so long! Once it comes out we are all going to be okay









3 weeks to go people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;15159035*
> You guys realise this is a Beta, right?


I can understand that during a BETA there's going to be issues. We were told very clearly by DICE themselves, way before the BETA, that they had optimised the coding so that such issues of bad hit registration are nearly gone completely.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;15159035*
> You guys realise this is a Beta, right?


You realise what a beta is for right?

For us to test the game out and notify the developers of the flaws we find?









Although this was a big problem in BFBC2, we all complained, they have yet to fix it...


----------



## Ubernoobie

Apparently lag>hit registration


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15159040*
> DUDE
> 
> *64 players, heaps of vehicles including jets, and massive maps?*
> 
> I think we are all just getting a bit antsy about the game, because we have been waiting so long! Once it comes out we are all going to be okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 weeks to go people!!!!!!!!!!!!!


All of which I at least expected, and I'm glad they're being done right.

But they're removing the team elements form the game, which TBH I find extremely disappointing.

Not even being able to join friends / clan members squads in game is just really stupid tbh. And that doesn't even get to the level I personally wished for which would have been an expansion on BF2 / 2142's command structure - commander orders, squad level orders, waypoint markers etc etc

BF2/2142 expanded perfectly on the base that 1942 created. 2142 had squads and kits down to a tee imo. But BF3, instead of expanding, and making better what was there, has gone and removed elements, rather than expanding on them.

I can only assume this is to increase the captive audience to make it more approachable on console, and try urge CoD players to play this.

We could go around in circles all day TBH on this topic. I'm just voicing my own personal grievances (which I'm sure many others share).


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Despite my grievances, I am still looking forward to going home later and playing it some more.

I have no regrets about my preorder whatsoever, because the gameplay is solid and if I can largely enjoy the game when it is in this form, I'll have a ball on the Conquest maps.


----------



## kilrbe3

I gotta agree with gunner and well, rest of community, they are taking the teamwork out of BF and making it more about K/D and combat. Squads are almost useless now, besides to spawn on the closest lalalala to the mcom...

i agree 2142 had squads down to the tee and had it polished and was excellent. The squad perks and their unlocks were spot on. Radio beacons for every recon ughhhhhhh

i played CB and it is a true BF and high hopes for all the other big maps. But you can 100% tell they are going less teamwork more kills style.. BC2 saw this and was on the decline since and Bf3 shows it.


----------



## NateN34

Don't judge the game until you tried Caspian Brorder!

'nuff said.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3




----------



## Dublin_Gunner

A guy on the BF UK forums basically summed it up. I'm doing a blatant copy/paste and its a long read, but worth it.

Quote:


> I know it's a Beta, a late release of a out of dated build that has bugs, which will be fixed. I'm asking for design changes, not fixes.
> 
> I've played Battlefield 2 for thousands of hours including the mods for it, mostly Project Reality. I can't think of any other game that would get me to invest so much time and effort into it. What kept me coming back was the team work; that sense of camaraderie I got when my squad completed an objective, or destroyed enemy assets. DICE's latest kick has been immersion, and I can't think of a better way to achieve that goal.
> 
> Battlefield 3 is a great game: looks amazing, remarkable sounds, and the weapon characteristics are outstanding. Now with that said, it's not a proper sequel to Battlefield 2 that the community was promised. It doesn't have a fraction of what kept me coming back to BF2 for hour after hours at a time. I'm not asking for a carbon copy, but retaining the features that made BF2 standout from the countless other shooters shouldn't be a big request.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to participate in the close Alpha test, as well as try my hand at Caspian boarder; I had a blast. But all of that's going to fade fast if the game doesn't retain those key team-play elements. Being able to properly cooperate with not only my squad, but with my team to win the game, not just run around mindlessly and find some pixels to shoot at. Here are some examples that I feel would make a great game a proper sequel that I've been hoping for:
> 
> Commander: I agree with DICE's decision to remove the commander role, but DO NOT remove the abilities. If DICE's motives for removing the Commander was that only 2 people were able to use it, then give it to the squad leaders, by removing the commander they've gutted a key element.
> 
> Squad Leaders: As it stands now they're just a special Dorito (Triangle with a star). They have nothing to offer their squad other than outlining the objective marker, which I would wager most haven't noticed. "Squad leaders can order artillery strikes, Troedsson said, and the ability to order a mortar strike is available as a multiplayer unlock." I hope that's the case, the game would benefit from the added depth. But I think if SLs had access to the Commander's assets it would greatly improve the game. I also hope SL have access to the SOFLAM as well.
> 
> Squads: You should be able to name, lock, invite/kick players. Only allow players to spawn on the SL, it helps keep the squad working together. As well as I feel the radio beacon, a.k.a. spawn beacon should be a SL tool as it was in 2142. I like the BattleLog, but it shouldn't replace such a integral component of the game, but accent it.
> 
> In-game VOIP: It's a requirement. You should be able to communicate with your squad at all times, even in a public server and a random player joins in. You should be able to communicate with others in your vehicle to be most effective. Squad Leaders should have their own channel in order to plan attacks, and setup defenses. Some of you may have heard of mumble, it's a VOIP client with in-game proximity chat. It's a great addition, you get a directional sense of allies, and it allows you to communicate with the whole team and it could be setup to teams only.
> 
> Customization: I love the fact they gave the players such a variety of weapons and attachments, it's going to keep it fresh and fun. But I don't agree with the vehicle customization. Vehicles without their counter measures, and armaments sucks the fun right out of the whole experience. I've seen quite a few videos of jets being spawn raped by stingers unable to avoid them without their yet to be unlock flairs. I've tanks unable to defend itself from a single infantry due to the lack of the machine gun. I welcome variety but when you take away key features I feel it has the adverse affect that they're trying to achieve.
> 
> Map: The current map is confusing at best, chic, but for purposes of conveying information it could be improved upon. Hate to beat a dead horse, but it ain't broke, don't fix it. Bring the BF2 map back, but improve upon it. Allow Squad Leaders to see other Squads orders to allow greater tactics and strategy. When enemies are spotted place their last known position on the map for a limited time. Let SL set waypoints, and reward players for following them, better than rewarding for being arbitrarily spawned on.
> 
> Teamwork Incentives: Make players WANT to be part of a squad, reward them for working together. An oldie but a goody from Battlefield 2142, bring back the field upgrade. You get your next unlock temporarily while on the server after your squad completed enough objectives. The squad perks were a good start but don't stop there.
> 
> As far as all the highly debated settings such as Friendly Fire, Weapon Damage, etc. All those things could be a server option, that would just enforce DICE's stand of play it your way.
> 
> Or at the very least release Mod Tools, and let the diehard Battlefield fans create their down ideal sequel.
> 
> TL;DR: If DICE added the lacking teamwork aspects it would turn the shooter of the year, into the shooter of the decade.


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434617-give-me-teamwork-give-me-death.html


----------



## Mebby

BF3 plays terrible on my rig, even on the lowest settings its very very jerky. s=


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15159250*


Holy **** I'm so jelly...I wish I had that much spare time this past weekend to play. Should have booked days off work this week.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Ah jeez, just nostalgia'd again.

Running into the enemy base in order to C4 their radar/vehicles, or C4ing their artillery. I normally got pwned, but sometimes I owned. I'd forgotten about that.

That's gone too


----------



## furmark

i got shot in the head point blank with a magnum insta death







cant wait to get that gun in final .


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15159360*
> i got shot in the head point blank with a magnum insta death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to get that gun in final .


Yeah it's nice at close range. Apparently the M412 REX is in the game as well, but not in beta.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15159251*
> A guy on the BF UK forums basically summed it up. I'm doing a blatant copy/paste and its a long read, but worth it.
> 
> *Snip*


That was a good post, the dude nails a lot of things about why this isn't the sequel most people were expecting.

I just hope the mod tools come to fruition as had been suggested.


----------



## BradleyW

Does this fps look right for the beta on my rig? (CF enabled)
All high, everything off, motion blur on, [email protected], AFx1.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;15159035*
> You guys realise this is a Beta, right?


Beta is not a valid excuse for a personal flashlight to be brighter than the sun.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15159412*
> Beta is not a valid excuse for a personal flashlight to be brighter than the sun.


Actually...that's a perfect example of something that can (and probably will) change from beta to retail...


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15159251*
> A guy on the BF UK forums basically summed it up. I'm doing a blatant copy/paste and its a long read, but worth it.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1434617-give-me-teamwork-give-me-death.html


that was a pretty great post


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

I herd u lyk Hit?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15159425*
> Actually...that's a perfect example of something that can (and probably will) change from beta to retail...


Too late for me.

Someone shone their flashlight at me in a game last night and now my eyeballs have melted and I am blind.

I can still get loads of kills with the MK11 Mod 0 though


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15159412*
> Beta is not a valid excuse for a personal flashlight to be brighter than the sun.


I lol'd.

First thing I thought of when playing the game.

I can see when you are underground, but not outside.

The hit registry is just weird. I can't tell if it's lag sometimes.


----------



## Hawk777th

Haha that happened to me point black. Emptied my M4 and pistol into a guys back he turned around and shot me. Fail Dice!


----------



## CaptainChaos

arent tactical lights supposed to be extremely bright no matter what?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I noticed it too. Still happens in a server that is not lagging.

I have hit someone 3 or 4 times in the head, can watch their body kick as I shoot them. Yet they still manage to live. I can unload an entire clip in someone that is laying down and I am standing above them, same result.

At this point it is worse than BC2(Before and after the patch)

But it is a Beta, so we should make sure to point out all bugs or problems. Just make sure to document it in the battlelog forums.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15159462*
> that was a pretty great post


yea i agree with all of that, I really hope they fix how you can join squads so that you can create them and move around them freely, I've had such a hard time getting into the same squad as friends, its extremely obnoxious


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15159537*
> arent tactical lights supposed to be extremely bright no matter what?


That is true, they are. A Taclight will leave you visually impaired for a couple of minutes after looking at one, and looking at one for too long will cause physical pain.

However, I'm not convinced their inclusion in the game is fun, and fun > realism, in my book.

Aside, indoors, they are much better. Sure they can blind you, but you can also see the enemy coming a mile away if they have a taclight.

Outside though, they can still blind you, but you can't see 'em.


----------



## downlinx

the only complaints i have are squad setups and there is no kind of specs for the guns, i wish i got the specs of guns and not just blindly picking them.
also i just hope there is an alt+tab to get to battlelog and change your squad, i really dont want to be put with a ton of snipers and not do anything about it.


----------



## Hawk777th

Tac lights are bright during the day but they dont have all that bloom the BF3 is giving them.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15159639*
> yea i agree with all of that, I really hope they fix how you can join squads so that you can create them and move around them freely, I've had such a hard time getting into the same squad as friends, its extremely obnoxious


I agree completely..Sometimes when you get into a squad of good players and you are kicking butt, that will turn an ordinary BC2 game into several hours with the same players.

Even though you couldn't create squads in BC2, you could still squad-hop; which I did a lot. Sometimes i'd end up in squads that never pushed the objective, all snipers, were always camping in the boonies somewhere, whatever. I'd squad hop until I hit a squad that was right on the objective.

I think if they at least have this feature, then %70 of the people complaining about some of the team-based gameplay will soon forget about it.


----------



## snow cakes

there is a caspian border server up anyone else see it, its called IGROMIR - event, i wonder if we can get a pw XD


----------



## Hawk777th

Just woke up, what was the big surprise?


----------



## snoball

Go into the BF3 Main thread and search for BF3 Client Side Hit Detection. There is a video there explain a major flaw in BF3's netcoding creating this issue.

I've been killed many times because of this. Sometimes I get 1 hit killed by a pistol without headshot? Sometimes I am killed through walls, I run away from a fight to reload, wall shoots me, dead body is 20 ft back at the door I ran from.

IDK I will learn to live with it because I don't see this getting patched.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15159397*
> Does this fps look right for the beta on my rig? (CF enabled)
> All high, everything off, motion blur on, [email protected], AFx1.


I see you have 101FPS, not 105.

Here's what I get;










Everything Ultra + Antialiasing Def. MSAAx2 + Antialiasing Post HIGH + Motion Blur OFF + AF 16X + AMbient Oc. OFF.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15159711*
> I see you have 101FPS, not 105.
> 
> Here's what I get;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything Ultra + Antialiasing Def. MSAAx2 + Antialiasing Post HIGH + Motion Blur OFF + AF 16X + AMbient Oc. OFF.


Seems a second 570 is in order for this game...

BF3 Upgrades....

GTX 570
Psyko 5.1 Headset (I think the stereo is amazing so I want 5.1)
1080P Monitor

This is the most expensive game I've ever intended to own! Soo much need and not enough $$


----------



## Jooky

I've only really experienced issues with the hit boxes when I'm prone behind cover. I'll be sniping and go prone behind a rock and the opposing team will somehow still be hitting me from behind the rock. Never mind the fact I can't even see them...how do they see me let alone, hit me?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jooky;15159749*
> I've only really experienced issues with the hit boxes when I'm prone behind cover. I'll be sniping and go prone behind a rock and the opposing team will somehow still be hitting me from behind the rock. Never mind the fact I can't even see them...how do they see me let alone, hit me?


Go PDW/Assault and Run and Gun. You will quickly notice what I am talking about with the death by walls.

PDW = Personal Defense Weapon (Not the OP Rank 32 Weap.)


----------



## Tech-Boy

Yeah i see the Caspian Server! It's full though


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15159737*
> *Seems a second 570 is in order for this game...*
> 
> BF3 Upgrades....
> 
> GTX 570
> Psyko 5.1 Headset (I think the stereo is amazing so I want 5.1)
> 1080P Monitor
> 
> This is the most expensive game I've ever intended to own! Soo much need and not enough $$


It plays so smooth with my Sli setup









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHSTcjo1tTg[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

I have about 1000 fps in battelog.

Still have yet to get this beta to work. Aw well.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15159785*
> I have about 1000 fps in battelog.
> 
> Still have yet to get this beta to work. Aw well.


At first I went BS then I read Battlelog, well played.....


----------



## TwiggLe

Is the flashlight a mod you have to unlock for the guns or what? cause I have no clue how to use it... I've been blinded by my own team more so lately then the other team..

The red laser dot also blinds alittle too.


----------



## Tech-Boy

It's gone







Caspian is gone... :cries:


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15159863*
> It's gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caspian is gone... :cries:


Well I did see somewhere that Metro is the only 100% guaranteed map for Beta.

Unfortunately.....


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aksthem1;15159497*
> I lol'd.
> 
> First thing I thought of when playing the game.
> 
> I can see when you are underground, but not outside.
> 
> The hit registry is just weird. I can't tell if it's lag sometimes.


It's cause the registration has been moved from server-side to client-side. Arguably a stupider decision than MW2 not including dedicated servers or mod tools rofl.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruckol1;15159879*
> It's cause the registration has been moved from server-side to client-side. Arguably a stupider decision than MW2 not including dedicated servers or mod tools rofl.


+1

This alone makes be question the preorder I have, but I trust DICE too much to cancel it.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15159875*
> Well I did see somewhere that Metro is the only 100% guaranteed map for Beta.
> 
> Unfortunately.....


Yeah I know. As unfortunate as that his.

There was just a caspian border server up like 5min ago!!!! I tried joining a bunch of times but it was full






























I say dice should just remove metro from the final game. I mean it's not like anyone that played the beta aka (everyone) is going to play that map again


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Heads Up guys
I've started a thread to pre-build a squad for release date.
Link
Check it out


----------



## Blackops_2

The original poster of that link to the uk forums is spot on. I wish the devs would actually read it that would be a miracle if they implemented all those features.


----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15159702*
> -snip-
> 
> I've been killed many times because of this. Sometimes I get 1 hit killed by a pistol without headshot? Sometimes I am killed through walls, I run away from a fight to reload, wall shoots me, dead body is 20 ft back at the door I ran from.
> 
> -snip-


This. This had happened to me so many times it has gotten me so mad. I would die from randomly by 1 shot and when I see the deathcam whenever its not glitched, The other person is like not even CLOSE to the area I was in.. It's a BETA yeah, But should it even be this bad? And yes I realize the BETA is a month behind the actually coding of the retail game.


----------



## Chobbit

I've noticed it too, although getting stuck on objects you should easily be able to push out of the way (like trash cans in the subway) annoys me.


----------



## CovertCover

So forums, I heard you lyke to complain about damn everything...

God...


----------



## Yukss

generic anwser for the countless problem of bf3_

"IT´S A BETA"

omg i so hate this anwser... a lot.. ! beta ends 15 days after final lunch.... so many bugs, i think DICE have a evil evil plan for us... maybe this buggy "beta" is like a alpha o pre-alpha crap and they already have a pulished final version of the game just to amazed us in the launch so we can say "omg, what an improvement, best game ever, DICE rocks.. and stuff like that.. "

*ps*. my k/s suck bigtime because of hit registration, and ALSO, sknifing ppl is the biggest fail of this game, in bc2 sometimes it just does not work sometimes but if you can find a patrol from behind you can almost always sknifing everyone and yeah.. ! but here, if you have the luck to find a group of enemies from behind you better drop a granade and fire all your bullets on them to see if you can kill at least 2 of them before get kill... so AVOID SKNIFING IN BF3...!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos;15159462*
> that was a pretty great post


Indeed it is. I went ahead and bumped it in the Battlelog forum.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Gone for 4 measly days on a cruise and this damn thread gets over 50 pages. O_O; I'm not reading through them.

Anyways. I sadly haven't enjoyed much of the beta, but I sure hope to be over these last few days!


----------



## blackbalt89

This is why there are BETA tests for games...

Where's MW3's beta?


----------



## sim0N

Anyone know if the are going to fix the squad system so we can actually play with firends ?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15160002*
> generic anwser for the countless problem of bf3_
> 
> "IT´S A BETA"
> 
> omg i so hate this anwser... a lot.. ! beta ends 15 days after final lunch.... so many bugs, i think DICE have a evil evil plan for us... maybe this buggy "beta" is like a alpha o pre-alpha crap and they already have a pulished final version of the game just to amazed us in the launch so we can say "omg, what an improvement, best game ever, DICE rocks.. and stuff like that.. "
> 
> *ps*. my k/s suck bigtime because of hit registration, and ALSO, sknifing ppl is the biggest fail of this game, in bc2 sometimes it just does not work sometimes but if you can find a patrol from behind you can almost always sknifing everyone and yeah.. ! but here, if you have the luck to find a group of enemies from behind you better drop a granade and fire all your bullets on them to see if you can kill at least 2 of them before get kill... so AVOID SKNIFING IN BF3...!


wut?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sim0N*


Anyone know if the are going to fix the squad system so we can actually play with firends ?


Of course, but probably not within the beta.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sim0N*


Anyone know if the are going to fix the squad system so we can actually play with firends ?


I hope so. But I'm not holding my breath.

Effing stupid to remove it tbh. They must have some complete idiots working on this game.

I can see it now.

Go to Battlelog.

Joins squad with 4 friends.

*Yay* we're in a squad.

Join server.

3 get into server, 1 gets 'server full' message. 2 get into squad together, the other is on the other team.

Fail.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


I hope so. But I'm not holding my breath.

Effing stupid to remove it tbh. They must have some complete idiots working on this game.


Or EA rushed them to put out a functioning Beta?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Or EA rushed them to put out a functioning Beta?


this


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Or EA rushed them to put out a functioning Beta?


I don't know if I would call it functional. I am not impressed with this game at all. first BF game I'm considering not buying.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


wut?


wut ?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15160070*
> Or EA rushed them to put out a functioning Beta?


Considering its been an integral part of every other BF release (since BF2 anyway) I fail to see how they'd have to 'rush' something that would have been deemed fundamental.

If it was implemented in the game, it would be there in the beta.

That would be like saying they decided to rush the 'teams' feature, so just gave us deathmatch.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss;15160088*
> wut ?


I was confused by your post, seems jumbled.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15160103*
> Considering its been an integral part of every other BF release (since BF2 anyway) I fail to see how they'd have to 'rush' something that would have been deemed fundamental.
> 
> If it was implemented in the game, it would be there in the beta.
> 
> That would be like saying they decided to rush the 'teams' feature, so just gave us deathmatch.


I say it is rushed because of all the issues, I find it hard to believe that DICE missed all these obvious glitches in the game while testing.

This is my first BF series beta so maybe this is normal IDK really. I am not new to the series though, I've played BF1942 all exp. packs, BF Vietnam (EW), and BFBC2.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I say it is rushed because of all the issues, I find it hard to believe that DICE missed all these obvious glitches in the game while testing.


Agreed. I have played a few beta's, and while there is usually a few glitches, I have never played a game as broken as this one in the beta.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I say it is rushed because of all the issues, I find it hard to believe that DICE missed all these obvious glitches in the game while testing.


Oh its rushed alright - but that's not the reason the squad feature isn't there.

The build we're playing in beta is a couple of months behind the current development build - so most of the bugs / glitches would be fixed by now hopefully.

However, the squad feature would be an integral part of the game, they wouldn't remove it just for the beta. It was never there.


----------



## snoball

Yea I hear ya on the squad bits, I have a group of 5 or 6 guys I play regularly with, we never can get on the same squad...


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I say it is rushed because of all the issues, I find it hard to believe that DICE missed all these obvious glitches in the game while testing.

This is my first BF series beta so maybe this is normal IDK really. I am not new to the series though, I've played BF1942 all exp. packs, BF Vietnam (EW), and BFBC2.


I'm having literally no glitches right now and the game is playing perfectly. Maybe you should stop *****ing and just appreciate that theres even a beta for you too play. The squad issue was implemented this way in the beta so that squads stay even and people arent left playing the beta by themselves. It's not even a bug, it was designed that way. It will be changed along with a ton of other issues in the final build. The game looks great and for you to say you're not going to buy it because of these issues is pretty lame, this is by FAR the best BF we have seen yet. How can you not love it for its graphics alone?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


I'm having literally no glitches right now and the game is playing perfectly. Maybe you should stop *****ing and just appreciate that theres even a beta for you too play. The squad issue was implemented this way in the beta so that squads stay even and people arent left playing the beta by themselves. It's not even a bug, it was designed that way. It will be changed along with a ton of other issues in the final build. The game looks great and for you to say you're not going to buy it because of these issues is pretty lame, this is by FAR the best BF we have seen yet. How can you not love it for its graphics alone?


Because graphics dont make a game good.

Do you have any







that the screwed up squad system is just for the beta.


----------



## noahhova

Wow I thought the people here where negative on this beta. I just went to the EA forums and my god you can barely find 1 positive comment. Nothing by flame war threads. It was bringing my day down reading so many posts from negative people. Stay away from the EA forums!!!


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


I'm having literally no glitches right now and the game is playing perfectly. Maybe you should stop *****ing and just appreciate that theres even a beta for you too play. The squad issue was implemented this way in the beta so that squads stay even and people arent left playing the beta by themselves. It's not even a bug, it was designed that way. It will be changed along with a ton of other issues in the final build. The game looks great and for you to say you're not going to buy it because of these issues is pretty lame, *this is by FAR the best BF we have seen yet.* How can you not love it for its graphics alone?


You've only played Bad Company 2, haven't you?


----------



## sim0N

In the last patch note they said : Â«Non working in squad options menu fixed: "Private" flag and "switch teamsÂ»

Anyone know what the private button is suppose to do If you can't select your squad mate.....


----------



## conzilla

I played the alpha and if you think the beta is broken your wrong it is a 1000% better. It is not a finished product stop QQing and report bugs so its fixed in the final product. A lot of you think the beta is a demo its not its to fix glitches so the final product is great.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


I'm having literally no glitches right now and the game is playing perfectly. Maybe you should stop *****ing and just appreciate that theres even a beta for you too play. The squad issue was implemented this way in the beta so that squads stay even and people arent left playing the beta by themselves. It's not even a bug, it was designed that way. It will be changed along with a ton of other issues in the final build. The game looks great and* for you to say you're not going to buy it *because of these issues is pretty lame, this is by FAR the best BF we have seen yet. How can you not* love it for its graphics alone*?


IT WORKS FINE FOR ME AND IDK WHAT YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT YOU JUST WHINE TOO MUCH!!!!!

Lol.

GFX != Good Game.

I never said I wouldn't buy it?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88;15160153*
> How can you not love it for its graphics alone?


Because graphics are meaningless if the game isn't up to scratch.

And, from the hit reg issues alone, it isn't.

I'm still enjoying it, but it is very flawed, and I'm far from convinced it will be fixed any time soon.


----------



## Savag3

Wow,

The video posted earlier about bullet lag/cover issues has opened my eyes to how flawed this game is. I have joined multiple servers, and noticed it on all of them. Clearly behind cover on my side of things and still taking multiple shots, last game I was killed by people that were under the ground/glitched/something, because they would kill me when changing spawns (when the area is supposed to be off limits for them for a short period of time).

I use to just dislike not having caspian, but now I see a whole slew of problems that are truly game breaking, for me at least, and the worst part of all is trying to convince my friends (who have never played a bf game) to stick with the game despite the beta.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15160214*
> Because graphics are meaningless if the game isn't up to scratch.
> 
> And, from the hit reg issues alone, it isn't.
> 
> I'm still enjoying it, but it is very flawed, and I'm far from convinced it will be fixed any time soon.


yea i hope they fix the hit issues soon, i've gotten used to it now but it's still kinda annoying.


----------



## sim0N

Game is great. Balanced wepaon, fun gameplay amazing gfx, both map we played are well balanced and they finally nerfed the rpg !

I sent a couple of fix like : squad system, arming issue when prone on debris and collision system wich I think is the most important for them to fix.


----------



## snoball

That hit reg issue is something with the netcode is what I've heard. Might be wrong IDK. If it is a programming issue with the games networking I don't see it being patched. Seems like a fix would require recoding the entire MP network and redoing all the servers, a tad bit complicated to do only 2-3 weeks before final release.

Has anyone noticed that the health and ammo bags can destroy walls?!


----------



## noahhova

This game is fun as hell and I'm grateful I get a month to play it for free.

Thought I'd throw a positive comment in here.


----------



## Freelancer852

Everyone always forgets that beta builds are usually a month or more behind the current development build. It's safe to say that all of the legitimate bugs/glitches have been fixed at this point.

However bugs/glitches aren't features, some features may or may not be changed at this point. The squads system and in-game menus probably haven't changed much, if they have, probably not by much. It's probably set in stone that the game will be launched from Battlelog instead of a legitimate server browser. The dedicated server stuff will probably end up being restricted to legitimate game hosting providers as well...


----------



## Savag3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


That hit reg issue is something with the netcode is what I've heard. Might be wrong IDK. If it is a programming issue with the games networking I don't see it being patched. Seems like a fix would require recoding the entire MP network and redoing all the servers, a tad bit complicated to do only 2-3 weeks before final release.

Has anyone noticed that the health and ammo bags can destroy walls?!


I heard the same, that it wasn't just something that can be answered with "just a beta, old build, etc."

And ya, killed myself many a time by destroying my own cover with an ammo bag


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


This game is fun as hell and I'm grateful I get a month to play it for free.

Thought I'd throw a positive comment in here.


you only get 2 weeks, beta ends on the 10th.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Right now the crazy inconstant hit reg is really what bugs me the most. If the hit reg is handle on the client side, and they are lagging, forget it. We all know how people with high ping or packet loss will play in a server regardless of how many complain. This one issue is enough to ruin the game for me.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15160250*
> That hit reg issue is something with the netcode is what I've heard. Might be wrong IDK. If it is a programming issue with the games networking I don't see it being patched. Seems like a fix would require recoding the entire MP network and redoing all the servers, a tad bit complicated to do only 2-3 weeks before final release.
> 
> Has anyone noticed that the health and ammo bags can destroy walls?!


They've already fixed a ton of bugs, our build is miles behind their internal testing builds. Not saying it'll be fixed, but keep your hopes up.

The ammo and health things could do that on BC2 occasionally - they would destroy fences and windows a lot more often though. Probably needs fixing although its rather funny when it does happen.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;15160273*
> you only get 2 weeks, beta ends on the 10th.


Seriously!! I'm canceling my pre-order then!!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15160296*
> Right now the crazy inconstant hit reg is really what bugs me the most. If the hit reg is handle on the client side, and they are lagging, forget it. We all know how people with high ping or packet loss will play in a server regardless of how many complain. This one issue is enough to ruin the game for me.


Yea, lag would suck with this reg problem. I mean if I have a 50 ping to your 200 then we have two separate virtual realities running 150ms different from each other. Scale with up to 32 or even 64 various VRs and you get some crazy hit reg glitch.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sim0N*


Game is great. Balanced wepaon, fun gameplay amazing gfx, both map we played are well balanced and they finally nerfed the rpg !

I sent a couple of fix like : squad system, arming issue when prone on debris and collision system wich I think is the most important for them to fix.


I disagree about weapons being balanced. In the game you can kill just as easy with a sub machine gun as you can with an m16, that's not right. A vest can actually stop a sub gun, but not a rifle round. Unless they are wearing a ceramic vest, which no one does except maybe swat occasionally.

On a side note, is anyone getting mouse lag? I want to know if it's me or the game, never had this problem before.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


arent tactical lights supposed to be extremely bright no matter what?


Advertisement:

IS THE SUN TOO DARK FOR YOU? ARE YOU CONSTANTLY SQUINTING OUTSIDE BECAUSE IT'S TOO DARK AT 9AM?

WELL OUR TACTICAL LIGHTS ARE BRIGHTER THAN THE SUN! BUY NOW! ONLY $39.99 PLUS PROCESSING AND HANDLING! SHIPPING IS FREE!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I owned battlefield 1942 (lent it to a friend at school and never got it back though) and played the crap out of that, I also own battlefield 2 and bad company 2, although the one ive played the most is definately 1942, I think that battlefield 3 is going to be friggen sweet. They know how to do vehicle combat very well, and judging by operation metro they are getting close to nailing infantry combat too which was lacking in the previous games...

So this ones got damn amazing visuals, all of the tank warfare and 64 player count that we are fond of from battlefield, and ive heard many times that the caspian border truly recreates the battlefield "feeling" that we all know and love from the older titles like 1942.

I have a feeling this is gonna be one of their greatest ones yet.



As a long time veteran of BF1942, you coudln't be anymore wrong then what you just said..... BF3 is a reheated poop from BF vietnam that was a piss poor sequal to begin with. None of this so called "BF" games bear any resemblence, let alone "core feeling" of fun and enjoyment that was BF192


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I disagree about weapons being balanced. In the game you can kill just as easy with a sub machine gun as you can with an m16, that's not right. A vest can actually stop a sub gun, but not a rifle round. Unless they are wearing a ceramic vest, which no one does except maybe swat occasionally.

On a side note, is anyone getting mouse lag? I want to know if it's me or the game, never had this problem before.


I did, got rid of it by disabling mouse accel. in Setpoint.


----------



## Lune

Problem with hit reg is that's its client side >.> worst thing ever. It should be server side! That's why every time you die you pretty much hear a sniper rifle shot (like 1 shot) instead of random 15 bullets from whatever gun.. its just goes bam and u are dead from 100% to 0% in 0.1 sec


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I disagree about weapons being balanced. In the game you can kill just as easy with a sub machine gun as you can with an m16, that's not right. A vest can actually stop a sub gun, but not a rifle round. Unless they are wearing a ceramic vest, which no one does except maybe swat occasionally.


Not that any of that matters as its not a military simulator. They're not simulating realistic bullet penetration and damage.

I think its good that SMG's are actually useful in a game for once. Usually assault rifles overpower them so much there is no point in using them.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I'll try that thanks


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Advertisement:

IS THE SUN TOO DARK FOR YOU? ARE YOU CONSTANTLY SQUINTING OUTSIDE BECAUSE IT'S TOO DARK AT 9AM?

WELL OUR TACTICAL LIGHTS ARE BRIGHTER THAN THE SUN! BUY NOW! ONLY $39.99 PLUS PROCESSING AND HANDLING! SHIPPING IS FREE!


They're supposed to blind enemies. notsureifjokingorjuststupid.jpeg


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Advertisement:

IS THE SUN TOO DARK FOR YOU? ARE YOU CONSTANTLY SQUINTING OUTSIDE BECAUSE IT'S TOO DARK AT 9AM?

WELL OUR TACTICAL LIGHTS ARE BRIGHTER THAN THE SUN! BUY NOW! ONLY $39.99 PLUS PROCESSING AND HANDLING! SHIPPING IS FREE!











OMG









WISH I COULD SIG IT!


----------



## Shodhanth

Tactical light still blinds me when I'm in the first base.
I mean, how? 

Quote:



This. This had happened to me so many times it has gotten me so mad. I would die from randomly by 1 shot and when I see the deathcam whenever its not glitched, The other person is like not even CLOSE to the area I was in..


This.
@Biohazard: How do you blind someone in broad daylight?
O:


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


They're supposed to blind enemies. notsureifjokingorjuststupid.jpeg


Ourdoors? Seriously? During the middle of the day?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;15160368*
> Not that any of that matters as its not a military simulator. They're not simulating realistic bullet penetration and damage.
> 
> I think its good that SMG's are actually useful in a game for once. Usually assault rifles overpower them so much there is no point in using them.


Right, but what's the point of having so many guns and options on the guns, if they are mostly the same accuracy wise and kill potential?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852;15160257*
> Everyone always forgets that beta builds are usually a month or more behind the current development build. It's safe to say that all of the legitimate bugs/glitches have been fixed at this point.


If the hit reg issue is netcode related, there is no way in hell it will be fixed and implemented before launch.

The other stuff, yeah, I figure that will be fixed.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15158996*
> Keep in mind its a beta. I'm sure it will be fixed when it goes live. Its been talked about quite a bit on the BF3 EA forums. how bout those flashlights though


beta or not, u think hit registration would be top 5 if the not the first priority in an FPS, without it its just like running in free mode in unigine, lol


----------



## Tech-Boy

Yes i got in Caspian


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I see you have 101FPS, not 105.

Here's what I get;










Everything Ultra + Antialiasing Def. MSAAx2 + Antialiasing Post HIGH + Motion Blur OFF + AF 16X + AMbient Oc. OFF.


I will try and match it. btw it was 105 but when i hit the screenshot buttom, my fps always goes down whilst its writting the file.


----------



## Grief

I have had 0 problems with hit registry so far.

All I can say is they better fix this before the game drops, can't stand bad hit registry.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


Yes i got in Caspian










what
how
We demand to know how you got in


----------



## kilrbe3

Theres 1 CB server up! whatttttttttttttttttt

IGROMIR - EVENT


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


what
how
We demand to know how you got in


It appears that IGROMIR-EVENT server is up again.

Its some Russian game expo.

**edit and looking at the server list, he's not lying. He's in there


----------



## Tech-Boy

haha I'm playing caspian = D

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15160400*
> Right, but what's the point of having so many guns and options on the guns, if they are mostly the same accuracy wise and kill potential?


Means people can use the gun they like the look and sound of, rather than just using it because its the best. I'd rather everyone can use every gun and be just as good with it than have a CSS style situation where basically everyone wants to use the M4/AK. They do have subtle differences anyway, most of the SMG's are better for closer range with higher rates of fire and the assault rifles can be set up to work at medium/long range if that suits you better.

There are issues with some of the guns balance at the moment but they'll hopefully be fixed as that was pretty much the point of the beta.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Ourdoors? Seriously? During the middle of the day?


That pic's in the metro. The flashlight is much less blinding outdoors.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I got disconnected...







I flew a jet and capture gas station though =D


----------



## Socom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


That pic's in the metro. The flashlight is much less blinding outdoors.


Regardless it is still too bright and should be dimmed down a bit, I guess why its in beta.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


It appears that IGROMIR-EVENT server is up again.

Its some Russian game expo.

**edit and looking at the server list, he's not lying. He's in there


One 32 man for the whole world, I'm not even going to try.


----------



## USFORCES

You see there are Colonel's already running around I see one guy with over 200,000 kills?Are they hacking the stats already or what....


----------



## kilrbe3

no, was easy for beta for testing purpose.

btw CB is closed again :/ its gone...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15160576*
> You see there are Colonel's already running around I see one guy with over 200,000 kills?Are they hacking the stats already or what....


The beta has been running for 7 days. At 200,000 kills that's 28,571 kills per day, and if you play 18 hours per day that's 1,587 kills per hour. Definitely sounds fishy to me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The beta has been running for 7 days. At 200,000 kills that's 28,571 kills per day, and if you play 18 hours per day that's 1,587 kills per hour. Definitely sounds fishy to me.


Pssssh, I get 1,600+ *grenade kills* in every game. That dude needs to up his game.


----------



## Tsugua

What seriously bugs me is those brainless teammates sprinting with flashlights on; when you sprint your weapon points to the upper / mid left section of your FOV. :<


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


You see there are Colonel's already running around I see one guy with over 200,000 kills?Are they hacking the stats already or what....


According to Battlelog....

#1 guy in the world for kills has 5,379,290 kills.
#1 for killstreak has 108,723 kills. 
#1 for melee kills has 100,002 kills. 
#1 best K/D ratio is 22,889.9.
#1 for score per minute is 195,372,007,424. (well there are quite a few high ones for this, so maybe not hacked, but flawed stat).

Pretty sure stats are hacked.









EDIT: I also saw someone that had a score of 70,000,096, but they only had 2 kills on their stats page.


----------



## Frosty288

Also remember, Dev's might be playing the game with false stats to test other features.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


You see there are Colonel's already running around I see one guy with over 200,000 kills?Are they hacking the stats already or what....


Yes


----------



## Tsugua

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Also remember, Dev's might be playing the game with false stats to test other features.


Wouldn't it make more sense doing this on a "independent" battlelog for stability etcetera?

Just pondering though.


----------



## Lune

I am 47 colonel, not that hard.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I see you have 101FPS, not 105.

Here's what I get;










Everything Ultra + Antialiasing Def. MSAAx2 + Antialiasing Post HIGH + Motion Blur OFF + AF 16X + AMbient Oc. OFF.


Ok on the same settings i got between 67-74. It jumps between the 2 numbers and the screen flashes like crazy with lines. My system hates that perticular area.


----------



## Frosty288

Anyone notice the AA isn't working too well?

I have the max option (4X MSAA) in game enabled. And I also tried overriding game settings in the NVCP with 8x AA but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.


----------



## Tsugua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15160800*
> I am 47 colonel, not that hard.


Then again you're also one of the top jet pilots in the world in the beta stage of BF3









I have actually ranked quite a lot by playing strictly medic-assault. Running around reviving and healing everyone. Also gives me something to blame @ my terribad K/D ratio.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok on the same settings i got between 67-74. It jumps between the 2 numbers and the screen flashes like crazy with lines. My system hates that perticular area.


What do you get, if you just hit the Ultra preset


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I am 47 colonel, not that hard.


I'm more interested in the frames you get with that rig of yours... 4x SLI?!?! Dayummmm bud.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


generic anwser for the countless problem of bf3_

"ITÂ´S A BETA"

omg i so hate this anwser... a lot.. ! beta ends 15 days after final lunch.... so many bugs, i think DICE have a evil evil plan for us... maybe this buggy "beta" is like a alpha o pre-alpha crap and they already have a pulished final version of the game just to amazed us in the launch so we can say "omg, what an improvement, best game ever, DICE rocks.. and stuff like that.. "

*ps*. my k/s suck bigtime because of hit registration, and ALSO, sknifing ppl is the biggest fail of this game, in bc2 sometimes it just does not work sometimes but if you can find a patrol from behind you can almost always sknifing everyone and yeah.. ! but here, if you have the luck to find a group of enemies from behind you better drop a granade and fire all your bullets on them to see if you can kill at least 2 of them before get kill... so AVOID SKNIFING IN BF3...!


1st: Learn to speak English, your spelling is horrendous.

2nd: Yes, the answer to all the questions is the fact that it's a BETA. This build is a month or 2 behind where DICE currently is. They most likely already have a lot of bugs fixed.


----------



## Tobuk

I hope they increase the amount of points needed to level up... I should not be able to hit level 29 in 9 hours (700 SPM).

Lune is at 47 with only 24 hours (800 SPM). What happened to BF3's supposed "years" worth of unlocks. lol

My first BC2 soldier took 360 hours to hit level 50, and my second soldier was on track to hit it in about ~240 hours, give or take.

I also hope that this time around there is still stuff to unlock at the higher levels. The last unlock in BC2 was what, level 22 or something?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Socom*   Regardless it is still too bright and should be dimmed down a bit, I guess why its in beta.







  
Ye, beta is for testing things like that. I'm fairly sure DICE would agree that the obvious downsides (you're a damned lighthouse) will compensate for it's effectiveness in CQC.

Also, the hit reg for me:

  
 You Tube  



 
Taken from footage taken the last 3 days. I've had 2 servers where the lag was too much (in 1 of them, I couldn't even move), but I just switch to a different server if that happens.


----------



## kilrbe3

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Tsugua*   Then again you're also one of the top jet pilots in the world in the beta stage of BF3









.  
 Burre might be a close second








  
 You Tube


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


I unloaded a clip directly into the back of an enemy. He does an 180 and shoots me twice and I'm dead.

Realism for ya.


Yep, this has happened a couple times to me so far.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


I hope they increase the amount of points needed to level up... I should not be able to hit level 29 in 9 hours (700 SPM).

Lune is at 47 with only 24 hours (800 SPM). What happened to BF3's supposed "years" worth of unlocks. lol

My first BC2 soldier took 360 hours to hit level 50, and my second soldier was on track to hit it in about ~240 hours, give or take.

I also hope that this time around there is still stuff to unlock at the higher levels. The last unlock in BC2 was what, level 22 or something?


It's beta. It's intentionally made to rank up easily to test out the unlock system and be sure all unlocks are being credited correctly. The slope growth between ranks in the final release should be much steeper.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It's beta. It's intentionally made to rank up easily to test out the unlock system and be sure all unlocks are being credited correctly. The slope growth between ranks in the final release should be much steeper.


I hope this is the case







. Makes sense really.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Anyone notice the AA isn't working too well?

I have the max option (4X MSAA) in game enabled. And I also tried overriding game settings in the NVCP with 8x AA but it doesn't seem to be doing anything.


AA bullets give you hitmarkers but barely ever do damage yea (Centurion)


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


AA bullets give you hitmarkers but barely ever do damage yea (Centurion)


He means Anti-Aliasing, not Anti-Air...


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


AA bullets give you hitmarkers but barely ever do damage yea (Centurion)


He is referring to anti-aliasing, not anti-aircraft gun.


----------



## Lune

Yeah I am not really paying attention







just saw AA and....


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kilrbe3*


Burre might be a close second








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QolujkE94p0


Did you see how fast he regenerated once he got hit? Christ thats ridiculous


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I am not really paying attention







just saw AA and....










Jets-on-da-brain boy!


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Did you see how fast he regenerated once he got hit? Christ thats ridiculous










regeneration is interesting in the game. Once you are hit you stay at that health level for a while (I don't know the exact time, but it's certainly longer than other games I have played). Yet once regen starts, it's really fast.


----------



## Astonished

Does beta end on 10th like rumors say?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Does beta end on 10th like rumors say?

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


Its not a rumour, DICE stated it would end then.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


regeneration is interesting in the game. Once you are hit you stay at that health level for a while (I don't know the exact time, but it's certainly longer than other games I have played). Yet once regen starts, it's really fast.


Reminds me a bit of CoD4, although that was instant after a certain amount of time.

Does take a while before it regens though, much better off getting a medpack.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Oops, DP.

Had the thread open a few times


----------



## VettePilot

I noticed this horrible hit detection right away. I am thinking about canceling my pre-order and waiting to see the final version and hope they fixed this. IF they have then I will purchase again.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

The "It's Beta testing" thing needs to stop. Beta testing is software testing done by the end users outside of the development system and is typically the first stage of acceptance testing.

You think they can make massive changes yet? At this stage they can only tweak things, but they aren't going to be able to make game mechanics changes. Hit recognition is probably going to stay as it is. I saw some one said that hit regonition is now client side and not server side. If this is true...this game will fail. Unless they are booting any user with a ping over 75ms. Because if I have to fire a bullet and have it go through my 75ms ping, process on the server for probably 5ms or so, and then go out to some one with a 250ms ping...that is putting all your shots off by a third of a second or so. I am not in the beta, but my guess is that a sprinting or jumping person can move a decent distance in a third of a second when compared to precission aiming. Even shortening the ping time to a fourth of a second could cause some problems, but imagine if it was longer? I can't believe they would do this. i will have to research this...

Heh...it will actually be people with a slower conection will have the advantage over people with a fast connection.


----------



## Herophobic

wasnt the caspian server earlier, a hacked one?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

man i'd love to get into Caspian before the beta ends


----------



## ThorsMalice

Finally took the time to get on this morning and hit 45, only took like an hour and a half from 39 to 45.


----------



## downlinx

new open beta update #2 at Source
I cant view it at work but there it is


----------



## BradleyW

update 2? I've not recieved update 1 yet?


----------



## evensen007

For those that can't see it at work:

Battlefield 3 Open Beta Update #2
BY: seeson POSTED: Oct 03, 2011, 05:54PM COMMENTS: 16 (Login Required to Comment)

Thank you for playing the Open Beta and making the final game better!

We are very excited to see so many gamers join our Battlefield 3 Open Beta. Here's an update on the Open Beta from DICE General Manager Karl Magnus Troedsson.

I want to give you an overview of how the Open Beta is helping us shape a fantastic final game, what we are implementing based on your feedback, and how the Open Beta will help us deliver a robust gaming environment from day one.

The Open Beta is a true Beta
The Battlefield 3 Open Beta is based on software that is more than one month old. We need to test the new back end dedicated server structure we've built. Not only have we built a new game engine, but an entirely new back end system so that everyone can enjoy the benefits of dedicated servers on all platforms.

Just like normal procedure when releasing a game, the Open Beta has had long lead times due to testing, certification, and setting up. This means that the code you are now playing is actually quite early and not representative of the final game.

We had to do this in order to have as many people testing as possible, in order to ensure a top quality experience when the game is released. However, we're confident in the Battlefield formula and confident that our fans will support us in order to make Battlefield 3 better.

Dedicated servers require dedicated testing
The biggest reason for running the Open Beta is to stress test our servers and back end. Already, we are seeing 6 times the number of simultaneous players in the Battlefield 3 Open Beta compared to the Beta for Battlefield: Bad Company 2! The fact that Battlefield 3 is clearly our biggest game launch ever by a magnitude of 6 makes it doubly important to test everything.

We are constantly updating the News section on Battlelog with information on what we are fixing from Open Beta to final. We appreciate your time and your feedback. The data and feedback from the Open Beta will not only directly affect the final game of Battlefield 3, but its future development and support.

We're heading out on the road this week to let journalists experience all aspects of Battlefield 3. Stay tuned for their previews, and stay tuned for the final game on October 25th. The final game will look, play and sound better than the Open Beta. You have helped making sure of that.

Karl Magnus Troedsson
General Manager, DICE


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


What do you get, if you just hit the Ultra preset










It would not matter unless i could compare with someone else.


----------



## downlinx

@evenson, thank you for posting that.


----------



## BradleyW

I tested with my top card and the screen flashes a lot. Second GPU, the screen only flashes once every so often. Faulty card or buggy game? Are others getting a flashing screen with a single GPU?


----------



## maybbmay

I get occasional screen flashing but this is with SLI.


----------



## Caz

Can someone look up my stats, I can't log into my Battlelog. After hours of trying to work it out.....nothing.

I'm on 360, C Ehh Z.

MUCH appreciated.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Caz*


Can someone look up my stats, I can't log into my Battlelog. After hours of trying to work it out.....nothing.

I'm on 360, C Ehh Z.

MUCH appreciated.


 C Ehh Z found no matching user???


----------



## Caz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


C Ehh Z found no matching user???


STRANGE.....thanks though. Would LOVE to know why.

EDIT- It's actually C ehh Z, but I doubt that will matter


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


The "It's Beta testing" thing needs to stop. Beta testing is software testing done by the end users outside of the development system and is typically the first stage of acceptance testing.

You think they can make massive changes yet? At this stage they can only tweak things, but they aren't going to be able to make game mechanics changes. Hit recognition is probably going to stay as it is. I saw some one said that hit regonition is now client side and not server side. If this is true...this game will fail. Unless they are booting any user with a ping over 75ms. Because if I have to fire a bullet and have it go through my 75ms ping, process on the server for probably 5ms or so, and then go out to some one with a 250ms ping...that is putting all your shots off by a third of a second or so. I am not in the beta, but my guess is that a sprinting or jumping person can move a decent distance in a third of a second when compared to precission aiming. Even shortening the ping time to a fourth of a second could cause some problems, but imagine if it was longer? I can't believe they would do this. i will have to research this...

Heh...it will actually be people with a slower conection will have the advantage over people with a fast connection.


Clientside hit reg is faster and more responsive. Know the COD series? Know their hit reg? It's way better than BF. It's also clientside.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Are others getting a flashing screen with a single GPU?


I get some white flashes but not very often.


----------



## DBEAU

I get the flickering on my sig rig, PS3 and Xbox


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm gonna eat my own words and eat a huge slice of humble pie, so enjoy it while it lasts...

Amazingly, EA musta fixed something cause now I can actually play the beta on my new rig below. Played it and its not as bad as I thought it was, its crap loads better playing it on my new PC then downstairs on the 360, I can actually find and shoot people!

Even with game at full crank ultra settings with no AA, it runs pretty dang smooth. Dunno, might have to play this more before I make a total judgment call on wether or not to pick this up and bad mouth it more.

Its definently a learning curve, I just can't go running around guns blazing in this game like I can in so many others like BF1942, dunno if I can get used to that. I really wanna drive some vehicles....


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


I unloaded a clip directly into the back of an enemy. He does an 180 and shoots me twice and I'm dead.

Realism for ya.


^^^^THIS^^^^.Unloaded and entire clip and pulled out my hand gun.And he turns around shoots me twice and I am dead also.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It's beta. It's intentionally made to rank up easily to test out the unlock system and be sure all unlocks are being credited correctly. The slope growth between ranks in the final release should be much steeper.


I hope they don't increase weapon customization unlocks tooooooo much. Sure, make me work to unlock a new weapon, and maybe increase 'em a bit but don't make me feel like I'm grinding to unlock RDS etc.


----------



## BradleyW

I wonder why i get more flashing with one card compared to the other?


----------



## sim0N

Anyone have a link to petition to bring back squad management ?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


Clientside hit reg is faster and more responsive. Know the COD series? Know their hit reg? It's way better than BF. It's also clientside.


Yep, that's why there are tonnes of people complaining that the client side hit reg in BF3 is completely inaccurate, right?


----------



## BradleyW

Ok this GPU won't stop flashing now.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

That's a hell of a dev update, failing to even acknowledge the two issues most players are concerned about: hit reg and squad management.


----------



## Abs.exe

I've got better here :
Shoot someone 3 times while he's prone,he turn around and kill me, and on the killcam he's at 0% health yet he's still shooting folks.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Amazingly, EA musta fixed something cause now I can actually play the beta on my new rig below. Played it and its not as bad as I thought it was, its crap loads better playing it on my new PC then downstairs on the 360, I can actually find and shoot people!

Even with game at full crank ultra settings with no AA, it runs pretty dang smooth. Dunno, might have to play this more before I make a total judgment call on wether or not to pick this up and bad mouth it more.

Its definently a learning curve, I just can't go running around guns blazing in this game like I can in so many others like BF1942, dunno if I can get used to that. I really wanna drive some vehicles....


Told you bro, 360 was the problem!


----------



## BradleyW

No wonder its flashing, my gpu is overclocking itsself.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's a hell of a dev update, failing to even acknowledge the two issues most players are concerned about: hit reg and squad management.


Probably because they either don't care about those two issues or don't know how to fix it (hit detection).


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruckol1*


It's cause the registration has been moved from server-side to client-side. Arguably a stupider decision than MW2 not including dedicated servers or mod tools rofl.


I'm pretty sure hit detection has always been client side.

Server relays player position, client detects when hit boxes are hit and reports the hits back to server.

I recall this being the case way back when as well. I will say though that the BF series handles lag better than any other game I've ever played.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's a hell of a dev update, failing to even acknowledge the two issues most players are concerned about: hit reg and squad management.


I'm *REALLY* hoping that these 2 things are covered by him saying that the beta code is pre-bug squashing and pre-optimization/full features. They really SHOULD come out and say it though. We are all worried about it and they know it.


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


Clientside hit reg is faster and more responsive. Know the COD series? Know their hit reg? It's way better than BF. It's also clientside.


I have zero familiarity with CoD...I think I might have played the first one years ago, but that is it.

So client side works better? Any reason why? With server based only one conection should play into the calculation as the target's client would update its location to the server and that location is what will be used to see if the shooter hits them...it is fair across the board since if a location is update after the shot comes in the update is just discarded and you are shoting at what you see...not what you saw (but haven't seen yet due to lag ??? ouch)

If its client side then it will go off the client's opinion of the location and it is impossible for two clients to be in sync with each other...or well, very difficult anyway. It is much easier to sync a client to a server that is basically constantly updating. I think at least...I've never had any situation of any kind where I am trying to sync two (or more) software clients. The whole idea causes me to get a head ache to even try grasp the concept.

How would it work?


----------



## maybbmay

My apologies if this is a repost, but it's funny enough to be posted twice


----------



## Tech-Boy

I hate it when I spawn on a sniper at that island....


----------



## 1ceTr0n

How the hell do you chat in this game? I can't find the key anywere. And it REALLY sucks that I can't change my settings unless iv'e spawned, its lame.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


How the hell do you chat in this game? I can't find the key anywere. And it REALLY sucks that I can't change my settings unless iv'e spawned, its lame.


Jkl
J for all
K for team
L for squad.
It is the same for bc2


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Anyone else suffering from "flashes" at random time during the game? Also, what sound settings should I be using for a 5.1 with X-Fi? It seems Hi-Fi sound better then home Cinema, or is it just me? Can someone explain to me what that HUD graphical option is all about? Or hell, link me to a tweaking site works also


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


How the hell do you chat in this game? I can't find the key anywere. And it REALLY sucks that I can't change my settings unless iv'e spawned, its lame.


j is for all and l is for squad, team i dont know what it is.


----------



## evensen007

Random flashes are now a hallmark of the BF series. Throughout the various driver iterations for my Ati cards, flashing has been fixed, re-introduced, fixed, and then broken again. Not sure if you Nvidia boys will have to live with that after the beta is done. I DID have a lot worse flashing in the BFBC2 beta than in the full release, so hopefully that will be the case with BF3.


----------



## Yukss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CovertCover*


1st: Learn to speak English, your spelling is horrendous.

2nd: Yes, the answer to all the questions is the fact that it's a BETA. This build is a month or 2 behind where DICE currently is. They most likely already have a lot of bugs fixed.


1) iÂ´m from venezuela.. what do you spect ? do you know how to speak spanish ?

2) maybe..


----------



## Goaky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Anyone else suffering from "flashes" at random time during the game?


I believe this is a bug in either the preview drivers or the BETA itself. I experience it sometimes, but it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


My apologies if this is a repost, but it's funny enough to be posted twice




















haha that is pretty much exactly how it is.....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Anyone else suffering from "flashes" at random time during the game? Also, what sound settings should I be using for a 5.1 with X-Fi? It seems Hi-Fi sound better then home Cinema, or is it just me? Can someone explain to me what that HUD graphical option is all about? Or hell, link me to a tweaking site works also


War Tapes.


----------



## Tennobanzai

That map made me lol, especially the island. I really hate when one person in my squad starts camping there, then eventually everyone in the squad does it....


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


haha that is pretty much exactly how it is.....


omg that picture is so true!! lol


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


I have zero familiarity with CoD...I think I might have played the first one years ago, but that is it.

So client side works better? Any reason why? With server based only one conection should play into the calculation as the target's client would update its location to the server and that location is what will be used to see if the shooter hits them...it is fair across the board since if a location is update after the shot comes in the update is just discarded and you are shoting at what you see...not what you saw (but haven't seen yet due to lag ??? ouch)

If its client side then it will go off the client's opinion of the location and it is impossible for two clients to be in sync with each other...or well, very difficult anyway. It is much easier to sync a client to a server that is basically constantly updating. I think at least...I've never had any situation of any kind where I am trying to sync two (or more) software clients. The whole idea causes me to get a head ache to even try grasp the concept.

How would it work?


Don't think of it as "one connection." Think of it as bilateral communication with delays both ways. If the server did the hit detection, and the client only said where it was shooting, then there would be a delay both directions:

Lets assume your ping is 50ms
1) Server sends player position (50ms)
2) Client sends bullet trajectory info (50ms)
3) Server receives bullet info
4) Server compares bullet path to client location
5) Server relays damage/death report to clients (50ms)

For step 3 to work correctly, you would have to have shot 100ms ahead of the intended target since the player position was already delayed 50ms on top of your trajectory info's delay.

With client side registry (which is how I understood all FPS' to be), you only have one delay, and what the shooter sees is what you get.

1) Server sends player position (50ms)
2) Client calculates hits based upon received position and relays hits back to server (50ms)
3) Server receives hit information and relays it to clients (50ms).

This way, the client hits what he thinks he should hit based upon what he can see (which is all that matters anyway). The delay you get where you are pulled out behind cover and killed is because of the 100ms delay from the other client, to the server, then to you.

This is actually fair, even though you may think, "*** I made it behind the wall!"


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


I unloaded a clip directly into the back of an enemy. He does an 180 and shoots me twice and I'm dead.

Realism for ya.


Of course, I had that happen a lot in BF2 as well.


----------



## mordak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


War Tapes.


Serious or joke? I've got 5.1 and right now I'm using the home cinema option with Stereo off.


----------



## piskooooo

Sometimes I'll put 3-4 Shotgun shots into people at point blank and won't get any hit markers, but other times I'll kill them when only half the pellets hit from a single shot.

And there's this:


----------



## doomlord52

Serious. War Tapes is the best quality it has - also turn ON stereo.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


Serious or joke? I've got 5.1 and right now I'm using the home cinema option with Stereo off.


Is that what your doing?

Im having a REALLLLLLY hard time being patient with this game. I just wanna go running around and blasting peeps, but its proving difficult because everyone looks in the same uniform wise, so I keep blasting my own teammates and there's so many freaking camping snipers, anytime I move, i just got shot outa nowhere.

Learning curve is kicking this 31 year old gamers butt to be honest.....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


Serious or joke? I've got 5.1 and right now I'm using the home cinema option with Stereo off.


People have different opinion and taste, but in BC2 war tapes was by far the most immersive, (why does Chrome think immersive is not a word?) and lets you hear incoming vehicles and footsteps. All I can say is: War Tapes on Caspian with jets and helicopters flying low overhead =







And I only have (what many people call crap) Z-5500s. I haven't played on my Denon/Boston Acoustic setup yet because I don't have internet connections near it.


----------



## BradleyW

You know, the 6970 plays rubbish max out on this game. I get the feeling it's crysis 2 all over again.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quasimojo*


Of course, I had that happen a lot in BF2 as well.


I only had that happen in BF2 with pistols. Never with regular rifles. odd.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Serious. War Tapes is the best quality it has - also turn ON stereo.


Errr, what? Elaborate


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


You know, the 6970 plays rubbish max out on this game. I get the feeling it's crysis 2 all over again.


It's definitely not. I'd say BF3 runs better than BC2 on the same hardware, though of course you need DX10/11 now.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It's definitely not. I'd say BF3 runs better than BC2 on the same hardware, though of course you need DX10/11 now.


BC2 max out on my rig did 150+ solid. On BF3 i struggle to keep 50 on metro outside with lots of screen flashing/stutter/issues ect.


----------



## Grief




----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Is that what your doing?

Im having a REALLLLLLY hard time being patient with this game. I just wanna go running around and blasting peeps, but its proving difficult because everyone looks in the same uniform wise, so I keep blasting my own teammates and there's so many freaking camping snipers, anytime I move, i just got shot outa nowhere.

Learning curve is kicking this 31 year old gamers butt to be honest.....


I feel the same, this is the first FPS I have tried to get into and at 27 years old I feel like the child getting dominated by the older kids. Run and shoot I have also found is not the best strategy on that map with that game mode.


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


I only had that happen in BF2 with pistols. Never with regular rifles. odd.










I'm sure it was lag, causing me to think I was firing right into the back of someone, but when they finally did move and turn around to see me, I always got a quick double-tap for my efforts.

They probably ran off wondering to themselves why I was just standing there unloading on a brick wall or something.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


BC2 max out on my rig did 150+ solid. On BF3 i struggle to keep 50 on metro outside with lots of screen flashing/stutter/issues ect.


Well, being a beta GAME and using beta DRIVERS says it all; it's too soon to be complaining about performance. The beta, in its current state, is supposedly a very outdated build according to DICE. That doesn't really make sense to me but whatever. Why wouldn't they just simply use the latest build of the game for the beta? They complain about us complaining, when they have the easiest fix: roll out the latest build as a beta update. They're only shooting themselves in the foot. It wouldn't surprise me if many people have already canceled their pre-orders.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


I feel the same, this is the first FPS I have tried to get into and at 27 years old I feel like the child getting dominated by the older kids. Run and shoot I have also found is not the best strategy on that map with that game mode.


The pace of BF games is a bit slower. Gotta work as a team if you can. One person plant while the others cover, then nade spam the mcom. Rockets too. The explosions make it harder to navigate through there and people are easier to pick off. Dunno why I'm giving advice, I'm no good either...


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


I feel the same, this is the first FPS I have tried to get into and at 27 years old I feel like the child getting dominated by the older kids. Run and shoot I have also found is not the best strategy on that map with that game mode.


Run and shoot is certainly not the best strategy when you have enemies in the field of view. Moving from cover to cover is key. I've also found there to be a heavy misuse of the suppression feature, very rarely do I see team mates providing each other suppressing fire to move to more advantageous positions.

Already during this beta I've had one of my most memorable FPS moments thanks to the suppression feature. It was in the hallway near Point B on the 3rd set of M-Coms. I had a squad which actually tried to function(though no voice communication). As we moved up the hallway one person would continually spray and we slowly inched up the hallway from cover to cover. Eventually we reached a point where we controlled the hallway.

Moral of the story is to play with team work in the back of your mind always. This is not a game where a one man army is possible. Being careful, and using cover frequently to draw enemies into less favorable positions are the most important tactics you can use. Honestly aim is almost secondary to teamwork in this game.

Also don't forget to SPOT! It's so easy to hit Q but I swear there's been few games where I actually get team mates that will do it. I try to pop up as many red triangles over the enemy as possible but rarely see any over the enemies that I don't spot myself. It is a GREAT benefit to your team. Even if you're not doing great/getting killed a lot, giving your team useful information on enemies' positions is a huge help.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Well, being a beta GAME and using beta DRIVERS says it all; it's too soon to be complaining about performance. The beta, in its current state, is supposedly a very outdated build according to DICE. That doesn't really make sense to me but whatever. Why wouldn't they just simply use the latest build of the game for the beta? They complain about us complaining, when they have the easiest fix: roll out the latest build as a beta update. They're only shooting themselves in the foot. It wouldn't surprise me if many people have already canceled their pre-orders.


Well i hope that the beta performs better. My only concern is, i've compared fps with others on the same GPU's, settings, location and they have been about 20fps higher. My PC is fully tested and working with fresh format and latest drivers. Makes no sence. Yet i can max out metro 2033 solid 60 and others can't. What is going on? I hope the Bf3 release works perfectly fine for crossfire.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i hope that the beta performs better. My only concern is, i've compared fps with others on the same GPU's, settings, location and they have been about 20fps higher. My PC is fully tested and working with fresh format and latest drivers. Makes no sence. Yet i can max out metro 2033 solid 60 and others can't. What is going on? I hope the Bf3 release works perfectly fine for crossfire.


Is your OC stable? And what resolution were they at compared to yours?


----------



## Skoltnik

anyone know the password for the caspian maps?


----------



## $ilent

well my game just closed...only after about 50th time since starting playing this game. DICE better book thier ideas up...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well i hope that the beta performs better. My only concern is, i've compared fps with others on the same GPU's, settings, location and they have been about 20fps higher. My PC is fully tested and working with fresh format and latest drivers. Makes no sence. Yet i can max out metro 2033 solid 60 and others can't. What is going on? I hope the Bf3 release works perfectly fine for crossfire.


Performance varies. It's an abstract concept, but even with practically identical hardware, performance varies. Mods on cars work the same way, with an intake giving as little as 2hp to one car while giving 10hp to another identical car. I definitely wouldn't worry about BF3 performing well on your rig.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skoltnik*


anyone know the password for the caspian maps?


i dont think there are any caspian servers running


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Performance varies. It's an abstract concept, but even with practically identical hardware, performance varies. Mods on cars work the same way, with an intake giving as little as 2hp to one car while giving 10hp to another identical car. I definitely wouldn't worry about BF3 performing well on your rig.


I don't think anyone would worry if Bf3 performed well on their rig. I just don't see how i can be 20fps slower on average with mega issues yet i've tested all my hardware and everything is fine. 2-3fps then fine i understand, but 20+?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Is your OC stable? And what resolution were they at compared to yours?


I dropped down to 4.5Ghz and stock ram speeds. No difference.
Running stock GPU's.
Res compared to my res was 1080p vs 1080p.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I don't think anyone would worry if Bf3 performed well on their rig. I just don't see how i can be 20fps slower on average with mega issues yet i've tested all my hardware and everything is fine. 2-3fps then fine i understand, but 20+?


Have you run some benchmarking programs to see if those scores are off as well? Also, resolution will play a factor (like I said before). If they are playing on lower resolutions then their fps will be higher. I'm assuming you are on 1080p?


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I don't think anyone would worry if Bf3 performed well on their rig. I just don't see how i can be 20fps slower on average with mega issues yet i've tested all my hardware and everything is fine. 2-3fps then fine i understand, but 20+?


You have been going on about your fps and performance and stuff since the beta started. Your performance sounds fine and acceptable. Just chill play the beta and we will all talk seriously about performance and FP/S on the 25th when the actual game comes out!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I don't think anyone would worry if Bf3 performed well on their rig. I just don't see how i can be 20fps slower on average with mega issues yet i've tested all my hardware and everything is fine. 2-3fps then fine i understand, but 20+?


I know =/ I know that feel. *Puts hand on your shoulder* The only advice I can give is wait for driver updates and game updates. It took years for me to run BF2 smoothly, and even then with 100+ constant fps, I had an obnoxious mouse twitching issue that DICE was absolutely clueless about. I don't even remember what ended up being the cause, it MAY have been my hard drive. The "dumbest" piece of hardware was the solution. By dumbest I mean: why would a hard drive cause that?


----------



## Vagrant Storm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Don't think of it as "one connection." Think of it as bilateral communication with delays both ways. If the server did the hit detection, and the client only said where it was shooting, then there would be a delay both directions:

Lets assume your ping is 50ms
1) Server sends player position (50ms)
2) Client sends bullet trajectory info (50ms)
3) Server receives bullet info
4) Server compares bullet path to client location
5) Server relays damage/death report to clients (50ms)

For step 3 to work correctly, you would have to have shot 100ms ahead of the intended target since the player position was already delayed 50ms on top of your trajectory info's delay.

With client side registry (which is how I understood all FPS' to be), you only have one delay, and what the shooter sees is what you get.

1) Server sends player position (50ms)
2) Client calculates hits based upon received position and relays hits back to server (50ms)
3) Server receives hit information and relays it to clients (50ms).

This way, the client hits what he thinks he should hit based upon what he can see (which is all that matters anyway). The delay you get where you are pulled out behind cover and killed is because of the 100ms delay from the other client, to the server, then to you.

This is actually fair, even though you may think, "*** I made it behind the wall!"


Oh...well, I guess I was considering that server side. The client shoots and the server is giving the location of the target. Where the actual calculation happens shouldn't matter. I was under the impression that location and shooting was being handled by the two separate clients and the server was a front end for the clients to interact.

Where the calculation happens shouldn't really matter since the location information you are getting is coming from the server and every one will see the same thing for every one else, but slightly different for themselves. There will be more of those moments being of behind a wall and then getting killed though since you could update your position before getting the notice you were hit. I suppose moving it to the clients would free up the server CPU a little bit though...but it would be very little I think.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


Run and shoot is certainly not the best strategy when you have enemies in the field of view. Moving from cover to cover is key. I've also found there to be a heavy misuse of the suppression feature, very rarely do I see team mates providing each other suppressing fire to move to more advantageous positions.

Already during this beta I've had one of my most memorable FPS moments thanks to the suppression feature. It was in the hallway near Point B on the 3rd set of M-Coms. I had a squad which actually tried to function(though no voice communication). As we moved up the hallway one person would continually spray and we slowly inched up the hallway from cover to cover. Eventually we reached a point where we controlled the hallway.

Moral of the story is to play with team work in the back of your mind always. This is not a game where a one man army is possible. Being careful, and using cover frequently to draw enemies into less favorable positions are the most important tactics you can use. Honestly aim is almost secondary to teamwork in this game.

*Also don't forget to SPOT! It's so easy to hit Q but I swear there's been few games where I actually get team mates that will do it. I try to pop up as many red triangles over the enemy as possible but rarely see any over the enemies that I don't spot myself. It is a GREAT benefit to your team. Even if you're not doing great/getting killed a lot, giving your team useful information on enemies' positions is a huge help.*


Nice didn't even know that was an options! Guess thats why I've seen guys marked on my map that I can't see. I'll be using that tonight. I've jsut become a better teammate.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i dont think there are any caspian servers running










There was 1 32 slot conquest one today







I played some


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


There was 1 32 slot conquest one today







I played some


Yep i did too. That was it though. I have been checking all day


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


Oh...well, I guess I was considering that server side. The client shoots and the server is giving the location of the target. Where the actual calculation happens shouldn't matter. I was under the impression that location and shooting was being handled by the two separate clients and the server was a front end for the clients to interact.

Where the calculation happens shouldn't really matter since the location information you are getting is coming from the server and every one will see the same thing for every one else, but slightly different for themselves. There will be more of those moments being of behind a wall and then getting killed though since you could update your position before getting the notice you were hit. I suppose moving it to the clients would free up the server CPU a little bit though...but it would be very little I think.


Where the hit calculation occurs _does_ matter, and that is because of latency we see between the server and it's clients.

Remember, whenever you see a client running by on screen, it's position is as old as the time it takes to go from their client, to the server, to your client. You could be behind a wall on your screen, but to the player shooting at you, you are just barely still visible.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


There was 1 32 slot conquest one today







I played some


get a job







i wish i had as much freetime as you do


----------



## d3310n

hit boxes are ptretty bad







also i hate the rubberband effect


----------



## crunkosaur

Welcome to EA, welcome to the Battlefield franchise. Its why I chose to play Call of Duty rather than this game, or its predecessors. Its the way their engine is constructed, lag on the servers because of 32+ players on a single map, ect.


----------



## BradleyW

Ok guy's i will wait. It should run better if the build is 2 months newer in the end, along with proper AMD drivers and caps.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vagrant Storm*


Oh...well, I guess I was considering that server side. The client shoots and the server is giving the location of the target. Where the actual calculation happens shouldn't matter. I was under the impression that location and shooting was being handled by the two separate clients and the server was a front end for the clients to interact.

Where the calculation happens shouldn't really matter since the location information you are getting is coming from the server and every one will see the same thing for every one else, but slightly different for themselves. There will be more of those moments being of behind a wall and then getting killed though since you could update your position before getting the notice you were hit. I suppose moving it to the clients would free up the server CPU a little bit though...but it would be very little I think.


TL;DU, but server side is slower and feels worse because it manages bullets and player movement. Bullets won't be fired unless the server confirms that you're alive and they won't hit unless it confirms there's an enemy there. And say you press W, the server first confirms that before you can move as opposed to just moving instantly with client side hit reg. It's communicating back and forth between player-server-player multiple times before even allowing you to do something. So server side makes soldiers clunkier and slows down hit reg. The reason why DICE uses it is to prevent hackers (AFAIK at least). It's harder (but not actually difficult) to cheat in a game with server side hit reg.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Nice didn't even know that was an options! Guess thats why I've seen guys marked on my map that I can't see. I'll be using that tonight. I've jsut become a better teammate.




















Do it! As much as possible. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one doing it on my team!


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


Welcome to EA, welcome to the Battlefield franchise. Its why I chose to play Call of Duty rather than this game, or its predecessors. Its the way their engine is constructed, lag on the servers because of 32+ players on a single map, ect.


The same things happen in COD, you just don't notice because the dead body on the client doesn't get pulled back to where the shooter saw you die.

Plus, you can shoot through just about everything in that game, so it's hard to tell when it's actually happening, or when you are getting walled.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok guy's i will wait. It should run better if the build is 2 months newer in the end, along with proper AMD drivers and caps.


exactly


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


Welcome to EA, welcome to the Battlefield franchise. Its why I chose to play Call of Duty rather than this game, or its predecessors. Its the way their engine is constructed, lag on the servers because of 32+ players on a single map, ect.


ROFL!!! ARE YOU SERIOUSLY SAYING NO LAG IN COD!!!!





































COD has a TON more lag then any BF game.


----------



## noak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*


Flashlight sometimes fun, you can easily notice the opponent, dunno if this considered as cheesy or not.


Entry teams often use high powered flashlights like surefires (500+ lumens) to blind enemies.

There is also scope glare from when a scope reflects off of the sun and you see it


----------



## rmp459

and this is why i stopped playing the open beta after 25 mins.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy*


exactly










I hope your all right. Dam when i am in CF though, those black lines are everywhere and my fps drops by about 15 and then back up to a stupid 50. I've never played online beta so i guess am not use to the cencept that betas can be utter rubbish compared to the final build.


----------



## B!0HaZard

I like how no one commented on the vid I posted. A lot of us don't have any hit reg problems.


----------



## Zcypot

I found this to be a problem for me sometimes, but mostly dying behind cover 2-3 seconds after already being there..

Example: I get shot once, oh snap! *takes cover* Phew im good... *Dead* -_- Looks at enemy that killed me... nope not behind me,but on the other side of the rock where I took cover -_-.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I hope your all right. Dam when i am in CF though, those black lines are everywhere and my fps drops by about 15 and then back up to a stupid 50. I've never played online beta so i guess am not use to the cencept that betas can be utter rubbish compared to the final build.


I get the black lines bad too. Especially in Caspian Border


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*


I like how no one commented on the vid I posted. A lot of us don't have any hit reg problems.


I personally haven't had any issues either. In fact, I'm having a blast in the beta.

A lot of people don't realize that it can't be 100% accurate for both sides due to the nature of the internet. If you are getting shot and dive behind cover and then die, it's because 100ms ago, some guy killed you. Every game will do this, it's not possible to fix.


----------



## Tucker

nah bruh, you missed, clearly... lol, i'd blame it on bugs, thats not lag, its some kind of bug that wouldn't allow him to take damage or something, CoD does it every so often too.


----------



## pcenvy88

New 64 man SQDM server is running! full right now :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ttys-World-EU/


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


ROFL!!! ARE YOU SERIOUSLY SAYING NO LAG IN COD!!!!





































COD has a TON more lag then any BF game.


ive never had noticeable non-hit registration while playing COD, are you refering to the console version? im not familiar with the console shooters.

I've played a lot of shooters, Battlefield has always been this way, even worse than CS:S.


----------



## Vikhr

I'm surprised no one has posted this yet:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Astonished

Is anyone else having problems with key bindings not applying/saving?

I want to bind mouse3 as throw grenade, also crouch/prone to left ctrl, but it doesn't apply...


----------



## nbmjhk6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


ive never had noticeable non-hit registration while playing COD, are you refering to the console version? im not familiar with the console shooters.

I've played a lot of shooters, Battlefield has always been this way, even worse than CS:S.


I'm talking about console and most PC servers. MW2 was nothing but bad hit registration and black ops is even worse. Even when my latency is below 100 I still get a HUGE amount of lag.

CS:S has always been PERFECT for me and BFBC2 had a few problems but only when my latency hit 200+.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


New 64 man SQDM server is running! full right now :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ttys-World-EU/


That's most likely one of those hacked servers DICE have been warning people off...


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbmjhk6*


I'm talking about console and most PC servers. MW2 was nothing but bad hit registration and black ops is even worse. Even when my latency is below 100 I still get a HUGE amount of lag.

CS:S has always been PERFECT for me and BFBC2 had a few problems but only when my latency hit 200+.


I beg to differ on MW2 having bad hit registration but I agree with black ops


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


Welcome to EA, welcome to the Battlefield franchise. Its why I chose to play Call of Duty rather than this game, or its predecessors. Its the way their engine is constructed, lag on the servers because of 32+ players on a single map, ect.


lol so i assume you have never played CoD: Lag Ops??? Worst lagging game i've ever played tbh.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ishinomori*


That's most likely one of those hacked servers DICE have been warning people off...


Yeah and I can't even join leaked servers for some reason...


----------



## anoob

Okay, so let me get this straight. All versions of the game being sold come with the Karkand expansion. I know a lot of places you buy from give you different bonus.

Origin - Physical Warfare Pack & Play4Free Shotgun/Beret
EBGames/GS - Physical Warfare Pack
Amazon.com - Dog Tag Pack
NewEgg.com - ?????
D2D - ?????

So buying from Origin is a better deal???

Still considering where I should buy from.


----------



## crunkosaur

different players different experiences, Dont get me wrong I really enjoy the Battlefield experience as a whole, I just dont think that its AS skillbased as a game like CSS or COD because there tends to me errors in the hit registration. I tend to dominate in games that rely on quick, accurate shots rather than spray.

I want to see how the hardcore game mode works out for BF3 because thats generally what I play in most games, I dont like having to hit a person more than two times with a rifle bullet(ak m16 ect.) and not have them dead.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


I'm surprised no one has posted this yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ


Ahh, this is a nice video. Now, despite what I said before about not having problems, yes, I have these. But I think it's understandable. It's a consequence of what DICE did with the hit reg and in return, we get the awesome hit reg that's seen in my video. To make kills feel better, they've sacrificed deaths. I'm of the opinion that if I die, I messed up anyway (really, I should play better if the enemies get a clear shot at me), so I'm fine with this. So yes, this is crap. What OP posted though, isn't actually happening for the majority of us.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stuuut*


lol so i assume you have never played CoD: Lag Ops??? Worst lagging game i've ever played tbh.


I see you haven't played BF2 yet.


----------



## mrwalker

I've had this happen to me a few times now. Emptying a whole M416 magazine into a guy and then my pistol, and that didn't kill him.


----------



## noahhova

Do your stats and unlocks stay with your character for the full game release or will everyone start at lv1 again?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I hope your all right. Dam when i am in CF though, those black lines are everywhere and my fps drops by about 15 and then back up to a stupid 50. I've never played online beta so i guess am not use to the cencept that betas can be utter rubbish compared to the final build.


No issues here with sli. Weird your exp this problem.

Post your issue on battlelog so the devs will know some people may have this issue.

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stuuut*


lol so i assume you have never played CoD: Lag Ops??? Worst lagging game i've ever played tbh.


players tend to make excuses when they are on the bottom of the scoreboard


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Do your stats and unlocks stay with your character for the full game release or will everyone start at lv1 again?


It's BETA, of course not.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Do your stats and unlocks stay with your character for the full game release or will everyone start at lv1 again?


Start over fresh and clean.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Start over fresh and clean.


Thanks figured so, never played a beta before


----------



## Stuuut

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


players tend to make excuses when they are on the bottom of the scoreboard


What makes you think i am at the bottom of the scoreboard??


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


Stuff yada yada VIDEO OF AWESOMENESS!


This is by far the best video ive seen showing off my biggest gripe with the game....

Client-side hit reg, didnt we figure out this was an epically bad idea back in 1999? I mean really....


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


different players different experiences, Dont get me wrong I really enjoy the Battlefield experience as a whole, I just dont think that its AS skillbased as a game like CSS or COD because there tends to me errors in the hit registration. I tend to dominate in games that rely on quick, accurate shots rather than spray.

I want to see how the hardcore game mode works out for BF3 because thats generally what I play in most games, I dont like having to hit a person more than two times with a rifle bullet(ak m16 ect.) and not have them dead.


COD is skill based? Now I've read it all.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noahhova*


Thanks figured so, never played a beta before


Yeah, unfortunately this one hasn't been as fun as the other beta's I've done. I think a lot of it is the new battlelog they are using, and everything feels kind of loose. If that makes sense. It's just harder to get used to. The squads aren't fully implemented and no vehicles (odd for a BF game). But, it is fun when it works. The gun play is much better than the other BF games (I think any way, when you aren't getting 1 dinked from someone stuck under the map or shooting through objects).


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crunkosaur*


different players different experiences, Dont get me wrong I really enjoy the Battlefield experience as a whole, I just dont think that its AS skillbased as a game like CSS or COD because there tends to me errors in the hit registration. I tend to dominate in games that rely on quick, accurate shots rather than spray.

I want to see how the hardcore game mode works out for BF3 because thats generally what I play in most games, I dont like having to hit a person more than two times with a rifle bullet(ak m16 ect.) and not have them dead.


Not sure if serious....


----------



## DizturbedOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


The fact that I can get even more blinded by a flashlight than the sun, while standing out in the open, is really annoying as well.


I have a Smith & Wesson Tactical Flashlight for a Springfield XD 9mm... You really can be blinded by it more than the sun, while standing out in the open. It's a super bright LED with a magnifying lens surrounding it, it's no joke. No way can you look directly at it, in ANY conditions.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


COD is skill based? Now I've read it all.


CoD actually was skill based, but that was CoD2 and before.


----------



## DizturbedOne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Not sure if serious....










Not sure if YOU'RE serious... As what he has said is true. BF has never been a twitch shooter with great hit detection and a favorable tune towards reflexes. It's an awesome game, but lets not act li9ke it is something it isn't simply because you don't like COD... That act is getting rather stale


----------



## Tman5293

Hey guys, I'm looking for some friends on the BF3 beta. If your interested add me, I'm Tman5293 on BF3. Or tell me your Origin name and I'll add you.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


COD is skill based? Now I've read it all.


Of course it is. A highly skilled player would absolutely destroy people in a simple pub match. Comparing COD to BF is apples and oranges though. Totally different games requiring totally different skill sets.


----------



## Tralala

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Hey guys, I'm looking for some friends on the BF3 beta. If your interested add me, I'm Tman5293 on BF3. Or tell me your Origin name and I'll add you.










Join the OCN Platoon

My name is Zorak22


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


Join the OCN Platoon

My name is Zorak22


That's a great, great name.

Crack the shell, eat the brains, scoop the eyes.


----------



## anoob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Is anyone else having problems with key bindings not applying/saving?

I want to bind mouse3 as throw grenade, also crouch/prone to left ctrl, but it doesn't apply...


This problem was in BF2, and BFBC2, and now in BF3. The only current work around in the Beta is to use Autohotkey to remap your keys. I use right mouse click to walk forward. This has been a problem with me since my BF2 days. Only way I ever got anything to work was to remap the keys with AHK or do it manually through the file configuration hidden in some random place.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


Join the OCN Platoon

My name is Zorak22


Added! And I just applied for the platoon. Didn't even know we had one yet.









EDIT: Who is in charge of the platoon?


----------



## calavera

Just join one of the OCN platoons.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


I'm surprised no one has posted this yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGaP5wTYLtQ


What is this supposed to prove? That the uploader doesn't know what a headshot is? Hit detection is most definitely NOT client side. Nothing is. Server lag still exists(obviously) but hit box detection is nowhere near the level of BC2. I've unloaded 8 bullets into someone before dying then getting revived to find out that only 4 bullets made it out of my gun. That's lag between you and the server. You die on the server before your client knows you're dead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *anoob*


I use right mouse click to walk forward.


What's ammonoob doing playing a fps game?


----------



## $ilent

OMG...game just crashed AGAIN. It only crashes when I seem to get loads decent unlocks...and even though it says its saved, it hasnt. Im getting so pissed off with this garbage...I know its a beta but for christs sake get it sorted DICE you useless monkeys.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


OMG...game just crashed AGAIN. It only crashes when I seem to get loads decent unlocks...and even though it says its saved, it hasnt. Im getting so pissed off with this garbage...I know its a beta but for christs sake get it sorted DICE you useless monkeys.


For any beta/test stage software I always suggest reverting your CPU to stock. I say give that a shot.


----------



## Lune

Lol @ the fail cap............









Join the one I made if you want, after that someone should create a bunch of them because we are too many!


----------



## Darco19

Haven't played FPS is a long while so it was a cool experience again. Also, whilst it's running really smoothly on my rig, my scores weren't at all









Could totally use some tips and advice again, haha.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Hey guys, I'm looking for some friends on the BF3 beta. If your interested add me, I'm Tman5293 on BF3. Or tell me your Origin name and I'll add you.










hydropwnics is my battlelog/origin name feel free to add me


----------



## $ilent

I just applied to join OCN platoon, how do you join the server other soldiers in a platoon?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


I just applied to join OCN platoon, how do you join the server other soldiers in a platoon?


You join off them by adding them to friends and clicking the "play" button next to their name.


----------



## hydropwnics

if they don't do a good job fixing the squad situation im going to be very sad


----------



## ThorsMalice

Current platoons that I know of are:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451864372705/ - Platoon 1 Full
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451852225643/ - Platoon 2 "almost" full
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451858086663/ - Pyro's "almost" full

They really need to get rid of that dang cap


----------



## Lune

Just created 2 new ones, but I can't create more than that







so someone else should make some after they get full or w/e

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451911630321/


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just created 2 new ones, but I can't create more than that







so someone else should make some after they get full or w/e

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451911630321/


Should slap the emblem and a number code on there so we know how many we're up to so far


----------



## $ilent

just added hydropwnics and zorak22! Also who decides wether or not to accept me in the ocn platoon?

just made new ocn platoon here - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...tmembers/True/


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


just added hydropwnics and zorak22! Also who decides wether or not to accept me in the ocn platoon?


I can get ya into platoon 1 or 2 if there's room since i'm a leader or try pyro's/lune's


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Should slap the emblem and a number code on there so we know how many we're up to so far










Will do. Can I just promote you to whatever is highest so you can do it? I've never do it before lol ^^ can I somehow copy your icon or


----------



## thuynh022

Wow... Just joined a server and the next screen I see..."Your team lost" ...


----------



## furmark

Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand DLC Weapon List Revealed

The weapon list for the Back to Karkand map pack for Battlefield 3 has leaked online. The pack will contain four remastered maps from old Battlefield games.

A member of the Battlefield3Online forums has managed to compile a list of data files found in the Battlefield 3 beta which reveals the guns that will be included in the DLC.

The map pack includes:

Wake Island
Strike at Karkand
Gulf of Oman
Sharqi Peninsula

The DLC will contain the following weapons:

XP1_FAMAS

XP1_HK53

XP1_PP19

XP1_QBZ95B

XP1_L85A2

XP1_QBB95

XP1_MG3

XP1_JACKHAMMER

XP1_TYPE88

XP1_L96


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Will do. Can I just promote you to whatever is highest so you can do it? I've never do it before lol ^^ can I somehow copy your icon or


Yea I'll just join up on that one and do it for ya, it's pretty simple.


----------



## rogueblade

wth is the point of party join if it doesn't even put you in the same squad let alone the same team. GOD DAMMIT


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


wth is the point of party join if it doesn't even put you in the same squad let alone the same team. GOD DAMMIT


Because Dice feeds off your tears, that and apparently you're gonna be able to manage it from battlelog? Because we all love alt+tabbing mid game to setup squads.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone wanna compare fps? single 6970 here. Add 1 fps. It dropped as it had to write to file.


----------



## Lune

Something is wrong with your computer / drivers


----------



## ThorsMalice

Yep, with a single gtx 580 lightning i get over double that in the same area with same settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Suggestions please? I've tested both cards on their own and they provide the same frames.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

I have started a thread to pull OCN members together in a platoon. Please read the entire OP before joining.

Not in the Face! sign up thread


----------



## BradleyW

I'm using a beta bios that many reccomend here on OCN. Ver 1850. Could this be the reason?


----------



## rogueblade

So the AEK 971 sucks.....

Most used weapon so far by everyone? Gotta be the UMP45


----------



## $ilent

BradleyW head over to the BF3 benchmark thread in my sig link.

ALSO! If anyone else would like to do a 5 minute benchmark test on BF3, that would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...rk-thread.html

Also I just spent bout 20 mins trying to join zorak, and I finally get in his team and squad..then game crashes.

Its so buggy this game,,,,I just cant play it. Gonna end up smashing my keyboard in anger


----------



## Azrail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ironman1478*


j for all chat
k for team chat
l for squad chat


thx! :d


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


BradleyW head over to the BF3 benchmark thread in my sig link.

ALSO! If anyone else would like to do a 5 minute benchmark test on BF3, that would be greatly appreciated!

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...rk-thread.html

Also I just spent bout 20 mins trying to join zorak, and I finally get in his team and squad..then game crashes.

Its so buggy this game,,,,I just cant play it. Gonna end up smashing my keyboard in anger


By looking at your table i am getting half the fps what i should be getting on the AMD side of things.


----------



## BlackOmega

Can someone tell me how to get the beta to switch to DX10? I recently sold my 5870, so I'm assuming by default, it played in DX11. However, now that I'm back to my 4870's, when I launch the game, it's still showing up as playing the game in DX11, which undoubtedly the 4870's can't handle the tessellation and crap. How do I get it to switch?


----------



## Allen86

This is the first game that I haven't been able to run on my 4850 at 1680x1050 (which even ran bc2 maxed at that res), I was kinda hoping i could get a little more time out of my 4850 until the new AMD cards rolled out. Apparently, if I want to enjoy this game...I'm going to have to upgrade before retail launch...or be forced to play at 1280x960 resolution.. : /

Also I have to restart the game after playing for 30min-1hr because it uses all my 4gb and starts lag spiking. They have some memory leak issues they need to work out...hopefully that gets addressed.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;15165972*
> Can someone tell me how to get the beta to switch to DX10? I recently sold my 5870, so I'm assuming by default, it played in DX11. However, now that I'm back to my 4870's, when I launch the game, it's still showing up as playing the game in DX11, which undoubtedly the 4870's can't handle the tessellation and crap. How do I get it to switch?


the 4870s can still run DX11. They just have cut features. They benefit from shadows and lighting techniques, but features such as tessellation are cut. Your cards are not weakened due to DX11 or tessellation. Tessellation is simply not possible on those cards, it won't even try to process it. It simply doesn't exist for you.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I quickly found out that this game just isn't for lone wolves like me. Owell, i'll dink around with beta while its free and then i'll move back to Crysis and BF1942 for fun times


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Just got online and I have no levels ! Same as all the other players that was on my server. What happened ?


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crunkosaur;15164554*
> Welcome to EA, welcome to the Battlefield franchise. Its why I chose to play Call of Duty rather than this game, or its predecessors. Its the way their engine is constructed, lag on the servers because of 32+ players on a single map, ect.


This guy has some validity to his statement.

BF games have always had that "redunant" feel to them, where it can sometimes feel as if you've tagged someone more than five times, yet they turn and shoot you twice and you die.

Don't get me wrong, I loved BF1942 (including DC, which I personally enjoyed more than BF2) and BF2, but that's pretty much it.

BC2 was a disgrace to the BF name in my opinion. Still haven't tried BF3 yet though. Not sure if I want to with all the "rave" (/sarcasm) reviews.


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;15166126*
> the 4870s can still run DX11. They just have cut features. They benefit from shadows and lighting techniques, but features such as tessellation are cut. Your cards are not weakened due to DX11 or tessellation. Tessellation is simply not possible on those cards, it won't even try to process it. It simply doesn't exist for you.


thanks. But I don't want it to run in DX11 due to crappy framerates. I know these cards in CFX are roughly equivalent to my old 5870, yet their frame rates are bad.


----------



## Eskanasi

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966276091/1/

This thread made my day.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;15166126*
> the 4870s can still run DX11. They just have cut features. They benefit from shadows and lighting techniques, but features such as tessellation are cut. Your cards are not weakened due to DX11 or tessellation. Tessellation is simply not possible on those cards, it won't even try to process it. It simply doesn't exist for you.


4870s are DX10.1 NOT DX11. only 5000 series or later is DX11


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;15166182*
> thanks. But I don't want it to run in DX11 due to crappy framerates. I know these cards in CFX are roughly equivalent to my old 5870, yet their frame rates are bad.


His point is it only runs the features available on your card. The DX11 features are not. You only have the DX10 features even if its showing DX11


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eskanasi;15166188*
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966276091/1/
> 
> This thread made my day.


OH WOW.

Made my day too.

edit: "Rodickus said:
-bushes are now portable"

LOL


----------



## falcon26

Wow just got finished reading HARDOCP's article on performance in the BF3 beta. Looks like ATI does better in BF3, I like what they said here..

In general, we had better performance using video cards equipped with AMD GPUs than we did with NVIDIA GPUs....

Of course that could change. I may return my GTX570 and get a 6950 instead...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15165646*
> 
> Anyone wanna compare fps? single 6970 here. Add 1 fps. It dropped as it had to write to file.


Here my results earlier today after finally being able to run and play it.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15165646*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna compare fps? single 6970 here. Add 1 fps. It dropped as it had to write to file.


There is definetly something fishy at work here.









my results with a single 6950 1920x1200 granted i'm not FS
but either way in full-screen i usually get 50-60 outside on mix of high / ultra indoors i get 80-90


----------



## 1ceTr0n

IMO, having the game in windowed mode vs full screen isn't a good benchmarking base. My FPS are in full 1920x1200, windowed mode is cheating


----------



## crizthakidd

can anyone tell me if this will run it on windowed mode lowest settings
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388310,00.asp#fbid=Sy3aB8h3QU_

its just that i will be on the go for a bit and want to play it xD if not then what good games will it be able to


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15166338*
> IMO, having the game in windowed mode vs full screen isn't a good benchmarking base. My FPS are in full 1920x1200, windowed mode is cheating


Totally agree with you, only have it like this for the other benchmark thread, which is why i noted my actual Full-screen Frames. Must say though i'm impressed single cards are doing this much damage.. especially since the "frames will be improved in final copy" leave hope that if i just juice my card all the way i can hit 60 stable on Ultra Settings, but i'd be just as happy with just high and A little ultra.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15166443*
> can anyone tell me if this will run it on windowed mode lowest settings
> http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2388310,00.asp#fbid=Sy3aB8h3QU_
> 
> its just that i will be on the go for a bit and want to play it xD if not then what good games will it be able to


Yes, 520m should do the trick you have an i5 in there as well.
If you're going to game on a laptop do yourself the favor and add another 40$ on the base price for a cooling station because hot damn did finalfantasy tax the







:devil:my computer














. I don't even want to imagine what BF3 will do to one, Also TBH you maybe be able to get more than just low settings on there and play full-screen i'm thinking a mix of medium settings with a good 50fps.


----------



## crizthakidd

wow thats awsome. i increased core on the laptop gpu by 5% lmao hopefully i do get to play medium. i just wanted to know thanks can go download the game now. woot for playing on these wimax trains ftwwwww


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;15166182*
> thanks. But I don't want it to run in DX11 due to crappy framerates. I know these cards in CFX are roughly equivalent to my old 5870, yet their frame rates are bad.


You don't have a choice. BF3 is a DX11 title.

Anyway, DX11 is a faster codepath than DX10. You should do some reading









DX11 will only expose features to your hardware, that your hardware is capable of. Hence even DX9 cards can run in DX11 mode. Its actually super, because you get to benefit from things like multicore rendering which was introduced in DX11 (helps prevent CPU bottlenecks by loading all cores with geometry data ready for the GPU).

Trust me, even if it were possible to enable dx10.1 only, you would be getting worse performance.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15165750*
> I have started a thread to pull OCN members together in a platoon. Please read the entire OP before joining.
> 
> Not in the Face! sign up thread


There are already multiple OCN platoons on there.


----------



## BlackOmega

Is it just me or do you guys get the occasional flashing textures when outside? I got them with my 5870 and now I get them with my 4870's.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackOmega;15166988*
> Is it just me or do you guys get the occasional flashing textures when outside? I got them with my 5870 and now I get them with my 4870's.


Yeah, i do with my 5850, and all my friends have it to, with both nvidia and ati. So dont fret!


----------



## Clawbog

Maybe when we get a few platoons set up, we can have tournaments, platoon vs platoon.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15166557*
> You don't have a choice. BF3 is a DX11 title.
> 
> Anyway, DX11 is a faster codepath than DX10. You should do some reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DX11 will only expose features to your hardware, that your hardware is capable of. Hence even DX9 cards can run in DX11 mode. Its actually super, because you get to benefit from things like multicore rendering which was introduced in DX11 (helps prevent CPU bottlenecks by loading all cores with geometry data ready for the GPU).
> 
> Trust me, even if it were possible to enable dx10.1 only, you would be getting worse performance.


Well buddy. You should also do some reading. Mufti-threading is not really implemented in the drivers yet. For BF3, they said in a presentation they would like but it is a quagmire, or embarrassing situation between nvidia, AMD and Microsoft.

Nvidia was the first to support it but so far it is only in CIV5.

Ironically, the company that sell the CPU that would need it the most are late in the game.

Also, DX9 cards can't run DX11. DX10 can, because DX11 is backward compatible. XP is officially unsupported for BF3.


----------



## Crystal_Castles

Anyone know why I can't get the party system to let me join with my party?


----------



## BlackOmega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem;15167025*
> Yeah, i do with my 5850, and all my friends have it to, with both nvidia and ati. So dont fret!


I surely hope they fix that, it's really annoying. It _seems_ to do it more with dual GPUs'.


----------



## james8

any noticable visual differences between high and ultra? (besides the big fps drop)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15167270*
> any noticable visual differences between high and ultra? (besides the big fps drop)


No. I am using LOW







but then again I play the game for what it is not because of some stupid graphics "cough" counter strike "cough" many people play on lowest. Ontop of that.. it's BETA, you want to get as much FPS as you can without lagging because it's glitchy as hell


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15167092*
> Well buddy. You should also do some reading. Mufti-threading is not really implemented in the drivers yet. For BF3, they said in a presentation they would like but it is a quagmire, or embarrassing situation between nvidia, AMD and Microsoft.
> 
> Nvidia was the first to support it but so far it is only in CIV5.
> 
> Ironically, the company that sell the CPU that would need it the most are late in the game.
> 
> Also, DX9 cards can't run DX11. DX10 can, because DX11 is backward compatible. XP is officially unsupported for BF3.


Well 'buddy' maybe you should lear to read. I never said anything about it being enabled or not in BF3, I was talking DX11 in general. And its multi-threaded rendering, NOT multi-threading. They are 2 different things.

DX11 scales back to DX9 based cards. Read.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct3D#Direct3D_11
Quote:


> The Direct3D 11 runtime is able to run on Direct3D 9 and 10.x-class hardware and drivers


Quote:


> Parts of the new API such as multi-threaded resource handling can be supported on Direct3D 9/10/10.1-class hardware


And if you want to be smart and go on about me quoting wiki:
http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2008/09/17/directx-11-a-look-at-what-s-coming/2

Direct3D 11 is a superset of D3D10.1 Is is hardware backwards compatible to DX9.

Funny you quote something about XP - what has that got to do with D3D9?? Vista and 7 both support D3D9, or didn't you know? And I'm almost certain DX9 based cards will work in Vista and Win 7.......

Next time you want to try make a fool of me, know what you're talking about.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15167270*
> any noticable visual differences between high and ultra? (besides the big fps drop)


AA or AF (I don't know which one) fixes up some of those thin metal bars and stuff because without AA/AF, they look broken...

I don't notice the difference between High and Ultra unless AA and AF are enabled...


----------



## Techboy10

Why does Battlelog say the MAV is not in the beta when it clearly is? I just unlocked it and was flying it around last game....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10;15167395*
> Why does Battlelog say the MAV is not in the beta when it clearly is? I just unlocked it and was flying it around last game....


The only "Not in beta" item that really is not in the beta seems to be the mortar, I bet its glitchy and overpowered as hell.


----------



## theturbofd

Darn you straight pull y u no work?!


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15166291*
> Wow just got finished reading HARDOCP's article on performance in the BF3 beta. Looks like ATI does better in BF3, I like what they said here..
> 
> In general, we had better performance using video cards equipped with AMD GPUs than we did with NVIDIA GPUs....
> 
> Of course that could change. I may return my GTX570 and get a 6950 instead...


No, it showed that higher VRAM cards do better at higher resolutions. Really poorly designed test.

Also, where in the world can you still buy an 822MHz 560Ti, and who is buying one and not immediately OCing it?

Complete waste of time. HardOCP has really gone downhill.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15167424*
> darn you straight pull y u no work?!


I know, right!?


----------



## Clawbog

IR sights are so awesome.

Sounds like something a CoD player would say, but trust me, I'm not, lol. The only CoD I own is CoD4.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15167647*
> IR sights are so awesome.
> 
> Sounds like something a *CoD4* player would say, but trust me, I'm not, lol. The only *CoD4 I own is CoD4*.


Lol


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15167653*
> Lol


I was thinking about cod4 when i wrote it, so my brain just put the 4 on all of them.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15167677*
> I was thinking about cod4 when i wrote it, so my brain just put the 4 on all of them.


I know







just funny


----------



## Mugabuga

Here's my feedback thread: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925958712992/


----------



## Bluemustang

So after a bit of bf3 I decided to jump back on bc2 for a bit. I'm sure it's got something to do with me knowing bc2 a whole lot better but man... the more sluggish movements and aiming mechanics of bc2 sure make it a lot easier to aim and control recoil. My KD on bc2 is about 2, don't even want to mention bf3 lol.

Hopefully once they can get vsync working better and let me set my fov higher among other things it'll feel better.


----------



## Mugabuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;15167805*
> So after a bit of bf3 I decided to jump back on bc2 for a bit. I'm sure it's got something to do with me knowing bc2 a whole lot better but man... the more sluggish movements and aiming mechanics of bc2 sure make it a lot easier to aim and control recoil. My KD on bc2 is about 2, don't even want to mention bf3 lol.
> 
> Hopefully once they can get vsync working better and let me set my fov higher among other things it'll feel better.


You can set the FOV higher, just look it up.


----------



## falcon26

Total agree. I usually do very well in BC2 an even the old BF2. But in the BF3 beta I sucked big time. I think I had like 1 kill and 20 deaths. The recoil really screws me up on BF3. I think its going to take a long while to get used to it...


----------



## djriful

Best website for BF3 news and beta fixes. I know Twitter maybe up to dated but with a text limition, the info is very vague. I have no affiliation to this website but I enjoy reading about it.

http://mp1st.com/

I'm glad DICE is going to look into weapons damage. I hate one shot kill... and hit registration lags aka shot through covers?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15167832*
> Total agree. I usually do very well in BC2 an even the old BF2. But in the BF3 beta I sucked big time. I think I had like 1 kill and 20 deaths. The recoil really screws me up on BF3. I think its going to take a long while to get used to it...


The main difference really is just that you have to burst fire a lot more in the Beta. Holding down the fire button will almost always lead to an inch or two of the gun going up. I've found burst firing in half-second increments really useful.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15167851*
> The main difference really is just that you have to burst fire a lot more in the Beta. Holding down the fire button will almost always lead to an inch or two of the gun going up. I've found burst firing in half-second increments really useful.


Same, for long range, I burst.

(should be obvious)


----------



## djriful

SOURCE: http://mp1st.com/2011/10/01/bf3-big-buildings-cant-be-destroyed-in-mp-ranking-system-not-final-and-other-important-beta-info/


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15167851*
> The main difference really is just that you have to burst fire a lot more in the Beta. Holding down the fire button will almost always lead to an inch or two of the gun going up. I've found burst firing in half-second increments really useful.


Agreed, also depends on the weapon. Right now i have a 1.628 K/D ratio in BF3, i'm not sure of my BC2 but i play pretty much with the same tactics, flank and surprise. I still use the m16/m4 almost all the time when i'm american just because i can manage recoil and it only take a good 4-5 shot burst to the torso to take someone down. Also can shoot pretty rapid in semi-auto. I will admit though over a given distance i think automatic fire is too accurate, granted it's too hectic in BC2. There are a lot of instances where i get taken down from a decent range when i'm bursting and the person i'm against is just holding the mouse button down and compensating for the recoil. Still it's not too bothersome.

Just noticed the leaderboards, Lune and I are tied between my friends anyhow with longest kill streak of 20..









He doubles my engy class score


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR;15165078*
> CoD actually was skill based, but that was CoD2 and before.


That's true, those were great games.


----------



## jacobrjett

I still dont understand the concept of this. but if my cpu usage is around 40%, will I get higher framerate by overclocking or will my cpu usage just drop?


----------



## speud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15168169*
> I still dont understand the concept of this. but if my cpu usage is around 40%, will I get higher framerate by overclocking or will my cpu usage just drop?


Do you mean when you run battlefield? Bf3 utilizes 100% of your cpu, no matter what kind you have.


----------



## sockpirate

I think most people are just mad because its hard for them to transfer from the play style in bfbc2 compared to this which is faster and more fluid. Especially if they are not used to the play style of COD, then it makes a lot of sense as to why people are ragging so hard.


----------



## consume

Does anyone know how to force 8xaa through nvidia control panel? It's not working for me.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speud;15168228*
> Do you mean when you run battlefield? Bf3 utilizes 100% of your cpu, no matter what kind you have.


Only uses 30-40% of mine


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15168380*
> Only uses 30-40% of mine


and around 60% of my 920 @ 4ghz, not all that bad tbh(BC2 was around 40%, only crysis has been higher I think).

As for people coming over from BC2, well yes it is different but it isn't all that hard to adjust to(for me at least). I just love being able to switch fire modes, that was my biggest annoyance with BC2(along with the lack of prone).


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15168493*
> and around 60% of my 920 @ 4ghz, not all that bad tbh(BC2 was around 40%, only crysis has been higher I think).
> 
> As for people coming over from BC2, well yes it is different but it isn't all that hard to adjust to(for me at least). I just love being able to switch fire modes, that was my biggest annoyance with BC2(along with the lack of prone).


There's no way 32 player BC2 multiplayer only used 40%. Singleplayer maybe. My 920 used ~70-80.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15167996*
> Just noticed the leaderboards, Lune and I are tied between my friends anyhow with longest kill streak of 20..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doubles my engy class score


Look me up so i can taste the tears







, highest recorded was 23, had a 30+ going in a game that crashed


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15168493*
> and around 60% of my 920 @ 4ghz, not all that bad tbh(BC2 was around 40%, only crysis has been higher I think).
> 
> As for people coming over from BC2, well yes it is different but it isn't all that hard to adjust to(for me at least). I just love being able to switch fire modes, that was my biggest annoyance with BC2(along with the lack of prone).


I have a dumb question here....

How do you switch firing modes?


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15168611*
> I have a dumb question here....
> 
> How do you switch firing modes?


"V" is default.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15168611*
> I have a dumb question here....
> How do you switch firing modes?


V, some guns can others cant.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can anyone comment on the GTX 560 ti on caspian border?

I was wondering how the FPS was and at what settings? I pretty much just run high settings but want to make sure I'm not going to dip below 40 FPS on those settings at 1080p. On metro it runs great


----------



## tryceo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speud;15168228*
> Do you mean when you run battlefield? Bf3 utilizes 100% of your cpu, no matter what kind you have.


It only does 50% on mine... Hm... I don't really know why.


----------



## crashdummy35

Thank you ThorsMalice and ljason8eg







. I'm used to rebinding all my keys to the QWERTY line and the one below so I'm really struggling to get accustomed to this system in the BETA.


----------



## tlovhak

Is anyone having this problem with the new beta driver ???

My screen will ' artefact , flashing ' when I move my mouse in some part of the map (the screen is covered by green or white colors).

It do not happen in other games ( sc2 , dod cs source .

anyone?


----------



## Jov4nTh3Yu9o

Just out of curious to see how well systems perform against the beta..


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15168640*
> Can anyone comment on the GTX 560 ti on caspian border?
> 
> I was wondering how the FPS was and at what settings? I pretty much just run high settings but want to make sure I'm not going to dip below 40 FPS on those settings at 1080p. On metro it runs great


I ran on mostly high, some ultra (textures and one other, I forget which), 1080p, and no AA. It was definitely above 40 fps the whole time (although I didn't check through every frame, I only looked every now and then).

Of course what those settings actually are is up for debate. yet it ran well. The only issues I had were server side (like rubber banding).

I am overclocked to 1GHz core.


----------



## karmuhhhh

All settings maxed out on Ultra gaming at 1900x1200? 45ish outside, 65ish inside. Smooth as butter either way.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15168562*
> There's no way 32 player BC2 multiplayer only used 40%. Singleplayer maybe.


Only uses around 30% on mine. BC2 isnt that CPU demanding.


----------



## corky dorkelson

My 5850/2500K seems to play it well enough. All high settings, 1080p, 4xaa and 8xAF.

Haven't checked FPS, but it looks great and runs smoothly. I am thinking another 5850 will allow me to max this game out.


----------



## yanks8981

I think I was playing everything maxed with crossfire 6950s in the 75 range.


----------



## nykeiscool

You know the one thing Dice could learn from Activision is how to make a damn cool game bundle, Would've been awesome to have official Battlefield branded flight sticks modelled after the ones in game, but what i personally dreamed up was the EOD bot controller for PC would be awesome.


----------



## Blade

all settings high, 1680 x 1050 I get 80fps outside and I think just over a hundred inside.


----------



## Jov4nTh3Yu9o

Quote:


> I think I was playing everything maxed with crossfire 6950s in the 75 range.


Nice...


----------



## Ihasfip

1920x1080 on ultra is like 40 fps....high settings are over 50fps....both of those are outside...higher inside...granted I am DX10, so I don't feel my card has quite the strain you guys with DX11 cards have...

Ultra was with everything maxed. High was the stock high settings.

D


----------



## The Pook

Anyone play it on lower end hardware? Pretty much fit the minimum specs to a T. Planning on a new rig in the next couple of months but just wondering if I should waste time downloading the beta with my hardware or just wait.

Q6600 @ 3Ghz
8800GT @ 750 Core/2020 Mem/1740 Shader
2GB RAM
1680x1050

I assume all low, but playable FPS?


----------



## Invidiafanboy

mine seems to run it just fine on the default "high" settings. I believe the whole "must upgrade" thinking going on lately is way out of control. If anything I would wait and see how the true game runs before dropping money on anything.


----------



## goldbranch

1920x1200, all settings ultra, no AA (but AA post is high), x16AF and I was getting 50-70fps outside, 70-110 inside.


----------



## Eduardv

Smooth as butter with a hot knife









65 -70 FPS oustide 85 fps inside. without OC


----------



## DoomDash

Smooth. I get 40-80 fps but at 1920x1200. Still no real hiccups, even better than Crysis 2.


----------



## karmuhhhh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eduardv;15168795*
> Smooth as butter with a hot knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 -70 FPS oustide 85 fps inside. without OC


Is this on High or Ultra? Considering we have the same setup I'd have to say settings are on High.


----------



## spinejam

1920x1200 Ultra settings w/ gtx570 @925c 2200m

3623f 63130ms 44min 72max 57.39avg
__________________

i7-920 (3951A424) @4015 w/ HT (191x21) & CM V8
Asrock x58 Extreme (bios p2.80)
3x2gb OCZ Platinum DDR3 @1530Mhz (7 7 7 21 1T)
Asus gtx570 DCII @925c 2200m
2 Samsung F3 1TB Drives in RAID0 (128k stripe)
2 Samsung SH-203N 20X DVD-RW Drives
CoolerMaster HAF-922 // Antec HCG 900W
Hanns-G HG-281D 28" LCD


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook;15168774*
> Anyone play it on lower end hardware? Pretty much fit the minimum specs to a T. Planning on a new rig in the next couple of months but just wondering if I should waste time downloading the beta with my hardware or just wait.
> 
> Q6600 @ 3Ghz
> 8800GT @ 750 Core/2020 Mem/1740 Shader
> 2GB RAM
> 1680x1050
> 
> I assume all low, but playable FPS?


You're at just about the minimum for BF3, so if you tried the beta, you wouldn't be able to turn your settings up much at all. Your CPU will handle it flawlessly if you get a GTX570 and some more RAM, especially at that resolution. I have a Q6600 at 3.4GHz, and at 1920x1200 maxed out with 4x AA, 16x AF, I run constantly well above 40fps.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15168727*
> Only uses around 30% on mine. BC2 isnt that CPU demanding.


You should screenshot task manager on that. Seeing as not even my 2500K @ 5Ghz gets that low. BC2 is one the most CPU demanding games.


----------



## P3c4h2

It didn't feel right on my pc but didn't have fraps going. I'll guess it was 30-40fps at 19 x 12 with hsbao off everything else high. Seemed to give me a lot of eyestrain. But no moolah for upgrade so I'll wait for the sale next year. I'm sure the eventual benchmarks will show quads getting good bump too, just like bc2.


----------



## SkippyDogg

About 50 FPS average outside and around 80 inside the tunnels with the ultra preset at 1920x1200...pretty decent considering my aging CPU. Funny thing is that the beta makes my GPU hotter than when I fold.


----------



## Blaze051806

see sig rig, play on high about 45fps


----------



## killeraxemannic

Never drops below 60 fps for me!


----------



## heraisu

PMed you about the "TURN ON STEREO" giant font in OP-- the alternative is not "mono" or something-- I lose the virtual 3D sound on my headset (with an X-Fi card) and it gets reduced to flat, left-or-right sound if I turn on the stereo option. This leads me to believe that the game is sending out 5 or 7 channels by default.... and stereo reduces it to two for setups in which 2 channels would be handled better (many console games, and the consoles themselves, have this option).


----------



## Grief

Just putting it out there, a lot of ultra settings don't really exist in beta. A lot of this "data" will change at game launch.


----------



## famous1994

Runs decent, I need newer video cards, probably two 6770s. I don't think my 5670's cut it for the game.


----------



## aesthetics1

1920x1200, mild OC on the video cards at 930/1300, everything on ultra and very smooth. averages around 70~ or so. No hiccups.


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone wanna play? I'm tired of playing with nitwit noob squads that just try to run and gun and leave your six open for tag rape. Let's get something going! Maybe jump on a server with a bunch of OCN guys and do work!

EDIT: I'll be back to check after a quick match.


----------



## StarDestroyer

0fps and now I can't afford pre-order, oh well, BC2 still looks great


----------



## rubicsphere

Like a boss.

Sig rig with an 1100T though at stock clocks. This game loves cores


----------



## Dorianime

Smooth as a hot butcher knife cutting butter.








ultra settings 1080. I haven't checked the FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze051806;15168870*
> see sig rig, play on high about 45fps


That's good because I was thinking of giving one of my old GTS 250's to a buddy so he can play with me


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15168823*
> You're at just about the minimum for BF3, so if you tried the beta, you wouldn't be able to turn your settings up much at all. Your CPU will handle it flawlessly if you get a GTX570 and some more RAM, especially at that resolution. I have a Q6600 at 3.4GHz, and at 1920x1200 maxed out with 4x AA, 16x AF, I run constantly well above 40fps.


I get more fps than that. Sad to say it but the venerable Q6600 is becoming a bottleneck


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heraisu;15168874*
> PMed you about the "TURN ON STEREO" giant font in OP-- the alternative is not "mono" or something-- I lose the virtual 3D sound on my headset (with an X-Fi card) and it gets reduced to flat, left-or-right sound if I turn on the stereo option. This leads me to believe that the game is sending out 5 or 7 channels by default.... and stereo reduces it to two for setups in which 2 channels would be handled better (many console games, and the consoles themselves, have this option).


Going to test this out~ good looking out man.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15168825*
> You should screenshot task manager on that. Seeing as not even my 2500K @ 5Ghz gets that low. BC2 is one the most CPU demanding games.


Ok:









It fluctuates a fair bit though, between 32% (lowest I saw) and 48% (this was only a few min of gameplay). I guess I may have misspoken. Its more like 35-45%.

Just to note, changing the resolution only increased CPU usage by a few %.

/edit

This IS running @ max settings with 8xAA and 16xAF, no Vsync, HBAO on.


----------



## AMDrocks

I haven't recorded the FPS but i can run on medium settings smoothly.


----------



## kiwiasian

Does anyone know how to fix this error


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I get anywhere from 85-120fps for the most part (all settings completely maxed at 1080p)...


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric;15168981*
> I get anywhere from 85-120fps for the most part (all settings completely maxed at 1080p)...


Same but at 1200p w/ no AA (AA causes crashes due to not enough Vram).


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15168825*
> You should screenshot task manager on that. Seeing as not even my 2500K @ 5Ghz gets that low. BC2 is one the most CPU demanding games.


This. Even at stock speeds my i5 2500K was at 90% during BC2


----------



## jcde7ago

The beta runs like absolute butter on my rig...all settings at Ultra/highest, max AA @ 1200p...60 FPS constant (except that VSYNC seems to be broken as I will fluctuate ABOVE 60FPS).

Of course, none of this matters that much to me...i'm reserving final judgment until the full retail release.


----------



## Lune

Yeah I think your readings are messed up.. I am using like 90% all the time.


----------



## fineyoung

My "old" 5850 is working hard but manages 44 avg outside, 60+ inside. Everything at high settings


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heraisu;15168874*
> PMed you about the "TURN ON STEREO" giant font in OP-- the alternative is not "mono" or something-- I lose the virtual 3D sound on my headset (with an X-Fi card) and it gets reduced to flat, left-or-right sound if I turn on the stereo option. This leads me to believe that the game is sending out 5 or 7 channels by default.... and stereo reduces it to two for setups in which 2 channels would be handled better (many console games, and the consoles themselves, have this option).


Replied to your PM, thanks for the heads up. I just know that it was a night and day difference for me.

Changed it to this:
Quote:


> If using stereo headphones or 2.1 speakers, switch stereo mode to ON in the in-game audio settings.


A bit better?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15168965*
> Does anyone know how to fix this error


Close the browser and restart origin.


----------



## Higgins

Also, this made me rage. Why would they use the same reload animation as MW2?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-FlFM8Ql0[/ame]

Then go to 0:26

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l8sqvsGc24[/ame]


----------



## SimpleTech

Holy crap the sound in this game is insane! Finally got to installing my X-Fi Titanium sound card and 5870's. What a difference from my 5770's in Crossfire.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15169086*
> Also, this made me rage. Why would they use the same reload animation as MW2?


Um, because that's the way you reload the weapon. There is a quick-release tab at the bottom of the weapon that ejects the empty magazine.


----------



## Narynan

Is there any information anywhere about what the Rcon / server admins tools are going to be available?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15169086*
> Also, this made me rage. Why would they use the same reload animation as MW2?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-FlFM8Ql0
> 
> Then go to 0:26
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l8sqvsGc24


Only way to be a CoD killer is to become a better CoD(play on DICE's words) apparently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15168965*
> Does anyone know how to fix this error


Common error. I think it has something to do with you trying to join and someone else getting in at the same time. I don't even pay attention to the hundreds of error messages. Just keep pressing enter to get in or try a different server.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15169086*
> Also, this made me rage. Why would they use the same reload animation as MW2?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d-FlFM8Ql0
> 
> Then go to 0:26
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_l8sqvsGc24


That's a common reload practice.. I do it on my AK-74 all the time.


----------



## Quesenek

30 FPS average on medium settings @ 720p no AA.

Seriously though I can't wait for my HD6970 lightning upgrade. Should be in just in time for the real deal.


----------



## irishtop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15169230*
> That's a common reload practice.. I do it on my AK-74 all the time.


Beat me to it... I do it on my AK all the time. It just makes me feel so cool. I just wish they properly racked the slides after inserting the magazine. That sound on the AK is too cool.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook;15168774*
> Anyone play it on lower end hardware? Pretty much fit the minimum specs to a T. Planning on a new rig in the next couple of months but just wondering if I should waste time downloading the beta with my hardware or just wait.
> 
> Q6600 @ 3Ghz
> 8800GT @ 750 Core/2020 Mem/1740 Shader
> 2GB RAM
> 1680x1050
> 
> I assume all low, but playable FPS?


Ran it on my backup rig this previous weekend, noticeable FPS drop from my Sig but still playable.

Q9550
HD4890
4GB DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12
1400x1050

I like the speed reload motion of the AR15 platform the best Costa and Haley make it look so awesome









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5i5NPsG_3M[/ame]


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15168998*
> This. Even at stock speeds my i5 2500K was at 90% during BC2


I did, see above your post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15169036*
> Yeah I think your readings are messed up.. I am using like 90% all the time.


How should I measure it then? I assure you thats (35-45% CPU usage) is what I get most of the time according to TaskManager. Runs fine too, so whatever it is, its not hurting FPS - im getting 90-120+ fps @ 1200p @ max (higher FOV - forget exactly what) w/ 8xAA and 16xAF w/ HBDAO.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15169166*
> Um, because that's the way you reload the weapon. There is a quick-release tab at the bottom of the weapon that ejects the empty magazine.












I stand corrected. Wasn't aware you could actually do that, but would marines be doing that in the field (or would it even matter?).

Only place i'd seen that was MW2 and I always thought it was a gimmick.


----------



## ekg84

Not sure if was already posted, but here are comparison benches from sweclockers:

testbench:

Processor*Intel Core i7 2600K (3,4 GHz)*
MoboAsus *P8Z68-V Pro*
Memory*4 GB Corsair Dominator GT, 1 600 MHz, 9-9-9-24*
Harddrive*Intel X25-M 80 GB*
PSU*Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200 W*
Screen *Samsung Syncmaster 305T, LG Flatron W2420R*
OS*Windows 7 Professional 64-bit*

View attachment 231942
View attachment 231943


original link

this is fourth comparison i see with similar results, i dont know how u guys with single 6970/6950s get 60fps avg with Ultra settings outside


----------



## -javier-

did they do anything to the game today and new update from the last one we had?


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-javier-;15169577*
> did they do anything to the game today and new update from the last one we had?


They don't update the actual game.


----------



## -javier-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15169661*
> They don't update the actual game.


but have they done something, where can i go to check the beta news on EA and any changes made on EA?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15169539*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stand corrected. Wasn't aware you could actually do that, but would marines be doing that in the field (or would it even matter?).
> 
> Only place i'd seen that was MW2 and I always thought it was a gimmick.


Honestly? I'd say yes/no, I wouldn't think it would exactly be a common grunt taught tactic, but something some soldiers would probably adopt quickly.

I'm no marine/anyone special, but I do own a small collection of real firearms and I can say I use this practice for swapping banana style magazines often, and would use it in the field.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15169429*
> I did, see above your post.
> 
> How should I measure it then? I assure you thats (35-45% CPU usage) is what I get most of the time according to TaskManager. Runs fine too, so whatever it is, its not hurting FPS - im getting 90-120+ fps @ 1200p @ max (higher FOV - forget exactly what) w/ 8xAA and 16xAF w/ HBDAO.


Can I help it if there are 500 nerds posting per second and a few slip in before my post? I'm at work, you know, working. We can't all have our finger on F5 all day long.


----------



## theturbofd

I think I'm becoming more stupider by reading the battlelog forums :/ should have left it closed now we have 12 year olds acting like there grown men haha


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15169775*
> Can I help it if there are 500 nerds posting per second and a few slip in before my post? I'm at work, you know, working. We can't all have our finger on F5 all day long.


I guess your E-peen got bigger by saying you have a job? Lol want a cookie for that? It's also funny how we are nerds yet your at your supposedly at work reading the battlefield 3 forum.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15169841*
> I guess your E-peen got bigger by saying you have a job? Lol want a cookie for that? It's also funny how we are nerds yet your at your supposedly at work reading the battlefield 3 forum.


E-peen? I don't need one kid, I'm a normal guy with a life and a non pixelated girl.

And E-peen by saying I have a job? GROW THE HELL UP.

If i'm gonna get a childish smart ass remark from some dork behind his computer having a go at me for contributing to something he mentioned in a civil manner, i'm gonna serve one back.

That ok kiddo? Am I allowed to look at en email from a subscription to a thread on my lunch break? You can't intimidate me over the net child, go back and whine about the BETA some more.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15169881*
> E-peen? I don't need one kid, I'm a normal guy with a life and a non pixelated girl.
> 
> And E-peen by saying I have a job? GROW THE HELL UP.
> 
> If i'm gonna get a childish smart ass remark from some dork behind his computer having a go at me for contributing to something he mentioned in a civil manner, i'm gonna serve one back.
> 
> That ok kiddo? Am I allowed to look at en email from a subsription to a thread on my lunch break? You can't intimidate me over the net child, go back and whine about the BETA some more.


Because it's totally necessary to mention your normality, NON PIXELATED GIRL, and how someone is a child three times.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15169897*
> Because it's totally necessary to mention your normality, NON PIXELATED GIRL, and how someone is a child three times.


99% of you people really are losers, it's just a fact. I don't even know why I still check things on this forum. Post great comebacks all you like, i'm the one laughing over here at you super cool tough internet forum boys.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15169881*
> E-peen? I don't need one kid, I'm a normal guy with a life and a non pixelated girl.
> 
> And E-peen by saying I have a job? GROW THE HELL UP.
> 
> If i'm gonna get a childish smart ass remark from some dork behind his computer having a go at me for contributing to something he mentioned in a civil manner, i'm gonna serve one back.
> 
> That ok kiddo? Am I allowed to look at en email from a subscription to a thread on my lunch break? You can't intimidate me over the net child, go back and whine about the BETA some more.


Lol I love how you called me a kid haha seriously shows you really took it to offense. You obviously think that your big tough guy over there because you have a job. News flash I guarantee alot of people on here have jobs including me. But like I said your really hurting which is why you resorted to such immaturity. I'm not surprise though its alot of talk for someone who's behind a monitor at his so called job look at the battlefield 3 thread.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15169938*
> 99% of you people really are losers, it's just a fact. I don't even know why I still check things on this forum. Post great comebacks all you like, i'm the one laughing over here at you super cool tough internet forum boys.


We're losers? You're raging over the internet. If anything you made yourself look like the biggest child out of the two.

I'd suggest powering down your PC, and unplugging the Ethernet cord, it seems to be way too much to handle.


----------



## Zulli85

Man I come here to check what people are talking about and this is what I get. Everyone needs to chill and listen to this.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTRJ7XziwMk[/ame]


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15169944*
> Lol I love how you called me a kid haha seriously shows you really took it to offense. You obviously think that your big tough guy over there because you have a job. News flash I guarantee alot of people on here have jobs including me. But like I said your really hurting which is why you resorted to such immaturity. I'm not surprise though its alot of talk for someone who's behind a monitor at his so called job look at the battlefield 3 thread.


Dude im still laughing at you, it's funny I haven't met you yet I know exactly what you look like just by your responses.

Don't stress champ, your forum buddies will start backing you up soon quoting my reply's and posting even cooler comebacks. Stand united nerds, i'm out of this thread so enjoy having your replies going unread


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15169977*
> Dude im still laughing at you, it's funny I haven't met you yet I know exactly what you look like just by your responses.
> 
> Don't stress champ, your forum buddies will start backing you up soon quoting my reply's and posting even cooler comebacks. Stand united nerds, i'm out of this thread so enjoy having your replies going unread


Ha I'm not surprised your defense is exactly how I pictured it. Oh well hope you have fun raging at your job at mcdonalds. Met me ha you will never meet me because you sound like the child who sits in the school library reading up on battlefield all day. I would never associate my self with someone as fake as you.

I doubt you will reply because all you can do is run away when someone confronts you.


----------



## freedumb

boring


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*











I stand corrected. Wasn't aware you could actually do that, but would marines be doing that in the field (or would it even matter?).

Only place i'd seen that was MW2 and I always thought it was a gimmick.


Depends on the weapon. It's not possible to just edge the mag out of the magwell of an AR-15/AR-10 like that because the mag release is positioned lateral to the magwell so you can reach with with your trigger finger. Unless your intention is to possibly break the mag catch. I doubt many U.S. soldiers are taught to reload that way unless they're being taught weapon familiarization of other platforms. To my knowledge our military doesn't use the FAL, although it is one of the most known and respected .308 assault rifles around the world. A bit to bulky IMO though, and considering the heavier loadout that 7.62x51mm is going to cost along with a huge jump in recoil it wouldn't be my choice. Alot of people dislike the 5.56, but i'm a complete fan of it.

Frankly i don't like the ergonomics of the mag release on the back up the magwell like that. Just become acustomed to ARs i guess but when i fire a friends AK it feels completely wrong. Safety has to be manipulated by my reaction hand, along with driving the bolt mechanism, i guess you could throw the edging mag reload to speed things up but it would never be as practical as the AR platform IMO.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zulli85;15169966*
> Man I come here to check what people are talking about and this is what I get. Everyone needs to chill and listen to this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTRJ7XziwMk


seriously. anyway, i had a question about the beta nvidia drivers. im a little confused, so sorry in advance. but is it called the 'beta driver' because its out for the bf3 beta? or is the driver itself a beta? therefore not as stable as 280.xx?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lifeisshort117;15170122*
> seriously. anyway, i had a question about the beta nvidia drivers. im a little confused, so sorry in advance. but is it called the 'beta driver' because its out for the bf3 beta? or is the driver itself a beta? therefore not as stable as 280.xx?
> thanks in advance.


both are beta

drivers are beta drivers as well


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15170210*
> both are beta
> 
> drivers are beta drivers as well


thank you sir. seems like if i do some fine tuning ocing then i'll probably go back to 280.xx since its more stable.


----------



## dezahp

My friend told me that the final release will not allow you to choose your squad and that the squads will be by random. Is that true? This is something that will possibly make me want to cancel my preorder...

I know they probably won't do this cause it'll end up upsetting a lot of people but I just want to make sure.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Man I come here to check what people are talking about and this is what I get. Everyone needs to chill and listen to this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTRJ7XziwMk


WHY???...JUST WHY??????..........METAL all the way! Like it was meant to be....and made to be!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15170592*
> WHY???...JUST WHY??????..........METAL all the way! Like it was meant to be....and made to be!


What kind of euro dance garbage is this... Does not go with the video whatsoever.


----------



## pcenvy88

is anyone else having trouble connecting to battle log?


----------



## SlackerITGuy




----------



## pcenvy88

source?


----------



## Tatakai All

Yeah I was in the middle of an epic battle where a bunch of noobs set that tactical insertion all the way in the back of the pond by the wall behind the boulder and tried to spawn rape us. *Sigh..I can only imagine what kind of shenanigans are going to happen when cod guys start playing.


----------



## Mr.Pie

new vid promotoing BF3
the official BF3 Youtube account pulled it; but someone managed to download and reupload it

  
 You Tube


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


source?


battlelog.battlefield.com? hahahaha

That's what it says for me.


----------



## LiquidHaus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Yeah I was in the middle of an epic battle where a bunch of noobs set that tactical insertion all the way in the back of the pond by the wall behind the boulder and tried to spawn rape us. *Sigh..I can only imagine what kind of shenanigans are going to happen when cod guys start playing.


this game is too evolved for cod players imo

edit: battlelog seems to be down for me too.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


battlelog.battlefield.com? hahahaha

That's what it says for me.


yeah i typed in the battlelog manually, and got that, thanks


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*


yeah i typed in the battlelog manually, and got that, thanks


Np bro.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15170538*
> My friend told me that the final release will not allow you to choose your squad and that the squads will be by random. Is that true? This is something that will possibly make me want to cancel my preorder...
> 
> I know they probably won't do this cause it'll end up upsetting a lot of people but I just want to make sure.


From what I've heard the squad system in the final build is different to what we have now, and you will be able to change squad in game and whatnot.


----------



## dezahp

I'm not sure if this was already discussed before but after looking for some info and with the results I've come up with...I'm not too pleased. Apparently no squad management in game of any sort is to be expected for the final release or at least as of yet.

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120072134226751488
http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/no-in-gam...battlefield-3/

I was really looking forward to playing BF3 but this is something that will probably make me end up canceling my preorder and not purchasing BF3 until they implement some sort of in-game squad management.


----------



## LuminatX

I laugh at all these people who cancel there pre-order haha.
less whiners and complainers, its really nice.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I'm not sure if this was already discussed before but after looking for some info and with the results I've come up with...I'm not too pleased. Apparently no squad management in game of any sort is to be expected for the final release or at least as of yet.

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/120072134226751488
http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/no-in-gam...battlefield-3/

I was really looking forward to playing BF3 but this is something that will probably make me end up canceling my preorder and not purchasing BF3 until they implement some sort of in-game squad management.


Yea, they made several bad decisions making the game, so I wrote up something about the frigging community manager. I do hope a load of the bad things go away in the retail but not having in game group seems like a truly bad idea one of many.
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post20045630


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


I laugh at all these people who cancel there pre-order haha.
less whiners and complainers, its really nice.


If no one whined and complained the game would never get any better.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


I laugh at all these people who cancel there pre-order haha.
less whiners and complainers, its really nice.


Doesn't matter to me. Go head and have fun playing games with random people and I will enjoy playing games with my actual friends that will make it more enjoyable.


----------



## l337sft

I never realize how much i love this game until i cant play it, i have around 40 games on this computer and all i wanna play is this beta.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15170890*
> If no one whined and complained the game would never get any better.


Exactly...you need feedback for any game or product to get better...and the best feedback is in less sales.


----------



## LuminatX

I enjoy killing random people, and killing my friends, they don't need to be on my team.
this isn't a recreational sport.

but to each there own.
no matter how much you complain, it isn't going to change much.

look at black ops, everyone complained and its still a bad game.


----------



## nawon72

I hope the Battlelog update makes more than a few small changes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;15170751*
> *Sigh..I can only imagine what kind of shenanigans are going to happen when cod guys start playing.


This happens:








Stats from last night, SPM, K/D, and W/L is higher now.

Anyone interested in a CoD style tac insertion 5 man spray in 4 secs?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *thuynh022*   Wow... Just joined a server and the next screen I see..."Your team lost" ...  
Lol! Happened to me too.







Just kill BF3.exe, that's what I did and no loss!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Eskanasi*   http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...18966276091/1/

This thread made my day.  
My favs:

- Knifing someone induces a cinematic, pre-rendered cutscene that lasts for 15 seconds and is directed by Michael Bay.

- Directional audio is completely removed and the player just hears loud noise constantly, no matter what the direction or distance.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *falcon26*   ...HARDOCP's article on performance in the BF3 beta...  
I wish they would run some tests w/ overclocked cards. No one owns an 822Mhz 560 Ti. Well, except for me, but that's because it's broke.









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BlackOmega*   Is it just me or do you guys get the occasional flashing textures when outside? I got them with my 5870 and now I get them with my 4870's.







  
All the time. I like to think of it as white lightning! It reminds me of this:

  
 You Tube  



 
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*   Well 'buddy' maybe you should _*lear*_ to read.  
Lol.









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *The Advocate*   Also, where in the world can you still buy an 822MHz 560Ti, and who is buying one and not immediately OCing it?

Complete waste of time. HardOCP has really gone downhill.  
My thoughts exactly. Bump that card up 150Mhz and test it. They really should be testing cards clocked anyway...after all, would that be [H]arder?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lune*   I know







just funny  
Haha! Caught and immortalized forever in your quote tags!!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *sockpirate*   ...play style in bfbc2 compared to this which is faster and more fluid. Especially if they are not used to the play style of COD, then it makes a lot of sense as to why people are ragging so hard.  
It definitely feels a bit more COD to me...and in a good way!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*   ...the more sluggish movements and aiming mechanics of bc2 sure make it a lot easier to aim and control recoil...fov higher...  
I feel exactly the opposite and my K/D ratio reflects that. The game plays a lot quicker now and caters more to twitch gamers like myself. I got raped up and down the street in BC2!

What's up with the greyed out FOV, lol!?









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*   My 920 used ~70-80.  
Disabled hyperthreading, right?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*   I have a dumb question here....

How do you switch firing modes?  
You can switch firing modes? Oh boy.









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doomlord52*   Only uses around 30% on mine. BC2 isnt that CPU demanding.  
Hyperthreading enabled, yes?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doomlord52*   Ok:









Its more like 35-45%.  
Oh cmon guys! There's 8 graphs in the picture!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*   This. Even at stock speeds my i5 2500K was at 90% during BC2  
No hyperthreading on that chip.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lune*   Yeah I think your readings are messed up.. I am using like 90% all the time.  
Disabled hyperthreading, yes?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doomlord52*   ...35-45% CPU usage...  
It's because you're looking @ Windows total CPU usage for all THREADS. 4 work, 4 don't = ~50%. Disable HT in BIOS and you'll have your 75~90% CPU usage.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*   Can I help it if there are 500 nerds posting per second and a few slip in before my post?  
Haha! He's right though! This thread's gotten so big, I have to schedule time out of my day to go through it. I make myself a nice big nerdy cup of green and red tea and go over it with a highlighter.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*   E-peen? I don't need one kid, I'm a normal guy with a life and a non pixelated girl.  
Everyone needs an E-peen. How else would we be able to compare our performance? Figure out what upgrades would be best? It's very important to know what the other guy's packin'!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ghost23*  







  
Reposted for the non-nerds that were working so they could see it too.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*   99% of you people really are losers...super cool tough internet forum boys.  
You wanna see an internet tough guy? I'll show you an internet tough guy!









I'm packin' my favorite OS, a tough guy arm strap for my nerdy phone, a bracelet I made in rehab, a 9 interval Ironman watch, and a solid attitude! I am the internet tough guy!!! Rawr!!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Zulli85*   Man I come here to check what people are talking about and this is what I get. Everyone needs to chill and listen to this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTRJ7XziwMk  
LOVED the track! Any idea what it is?!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *8564dan*   WHY???...JUST WHY??????..........METAL all the way! Like it was meant to be....and made to be!  
Yuck! Die metal fans!









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*   What kind of euro dance garbage is this... Does not go with the video whatsoever.  
I really enjoyed it and actually got motivated to play the game again!

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *mjpd1983*   Stand united nerds, i'm out of this thread so enjoy having your replies going unread







  
*stands tall...trips over a pile of old pc game boxes...you know, the REALLY big ones bout the size of a ream of paper*


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15170985*
> *snip*


You win the award for most replies in a post. EPIC


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15170985*


Bro, are those velcro strap shoes LOL?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15170890*
> If no one whined and complained the game would never get any better.


It's called constructive feedback, not b*tching about the same issue over and over and over...


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


It's called constructive feedback, not b*tching about the same issue over and over and over...


The developer should consider that constructive feedback. If they didn't want complaints they chose the wrong industry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


I enjoy killing random people, and killing my friends, they don't need to be on my team.
this isn't a recreational sport.

but to each there own.
no matter how much you complain, it isn't going to change much.

look at black ops, everyone complained and its still a bad game.


Well aren't you special? Fact of the matter is, the vast majority of BF players do want to play with their friends.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


You win the award for most replies in a post. EPIC


At one point, I thought to myself, "This is absolutely ridiculous. It's going to drive them all nuts." Then I thought, why the hell not? This thread needs some ridiculous after the man war we all witnessed.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Bro, are those velcro strap shoes LOL?


They are! There's even lightning bolts on the front!


----------



## Inverse

Had one of those golden games today where everything just fell into place. Ran in, taking out squads left and right. It was a beautiful thing. The kind of thing where I felt like I made a video montage in just a single game. I got accused of hacking and everything by three different people. I wish I had FRAPSd it. The odds of it happening again, never~ probably, but it happened.


----------



## pcenvy88

anyone know how long battlelog is supposed to be down?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Had one of those golden games today where everything just fell into place. Ran in, taking out squads left and right. It was a beautiful thing. The kind of thing where I felt like I made a video montage in just a single game. I got accused of hacking and everything by three different people. I wish I had FRAPSd it. The odds of it happening again, never~ probably, but it happened.


Lol yeah those are great. At some point I always run out of ammo and die trying to kill someone with a pistol and attempting to steal their kit.


----------



## Ducky

I'll assume that since we are all talking in here, the game is probably still down..


----------



## rafety58

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ducky;15171107*
> I'll assume that since we are all talking in here, the game is probably still down..


Yep still down for me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


It's called constructive feedback, not b*tching about the same issue over and over and over...


Feedback tends to grow into b*tching and whining whenever the developers fail to acknowledge that something is broken and needs fixed, as is the case here.

Even if they came out and said 'We'll fix squads, but it won't be in time for release', it would placate a lot of people. Ditto hit reg.

But they don't. Instead they criticise the community for not falling to their knees and worshipping them.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rafety58*


Yep still down for me.


Funny, I severely disliked it when I started playing, largely due to me being a CS 1.6 player, but it's grown on me a bit now and I really, really look forward to logging into the servers at night to get better. And now they have taken that away from me..


----------



## .Sup

Anyone know if upgrading my E8400 to Q8400 should give me sufficient FPS to play on low smoothly? I currently have from 6~40 FPS.


----------



## Inverse

Looking for people who are addicts like me who want to Party up and Squad up. Voice chat preferred. Feel free to add me on BL when it's back up. <3


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


At one point, I thought to myself, "This is absolutely ridiculous. It's going to drive them all nuts." Then I thought, why the hell not? This thread needs some ridiculous after the man war we all witnessed.










I wasn't here for that, can you link me to it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Had one of those golden games today where everything just fell into place. Ran in, taking out squads left and right. It was a beautiful thing. The kind of thing where I felt like I made a video montage in just a single game. I got accused of hacking and everything by three different people. I wish I had FRAPSd it. The odds of it happening again, never~ probably, but it happened.


That just happened to me 30min ago, although it wasn't super amazing gameplay. Instead, i was constantly accused of being a hacker. They were complaining because i was quickscoping, and spawn trapping them. Eventually i decided to troll them, but i gave up immediately after since im not a good troll. But the onslaught continued, and they rage quit 2 games later. Luckily, i managed to FRAP the best parts


----------



## Inverse

I'm still amazed how well the GTX 295 holds up in this game. Still~ no Ultra for me. Drops down to 20-30 fps, which to me is unplayable in a game as fast as this.

I wish I had FRAPsed it~ that would have been glorious. Make sure to upload what you got. :3


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I wasn't here for that, can you link me to it?


It all starts here, where doomlord52 violently demands mjpd1983 to read up for the answer to his question. After going through a rough day at work, mjpd1983 strikes back!

...and now...a moment of silence for those of us that lost some valuable internet forum whoring time...


----------



## Kmac_17

Im glad you guys are getting great frames. Hopefully i can get avg of 100 on mine


----------



## pcenvy88

battlelog still down ughhhh


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


It all starts here, where doomlord52 violently demands mjpd1983 to read up for the answer to his question. After going through a rough day at work, mjpd1983 strikes back!

...and now...a moment of silence for those of us that lost some valuable internet forum whoring time...










I read it tomorrow, gotta sleep now. But it sure sounds funny







And thanks for the link.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I'm still amazed how well the GTX 295 holds up in this game. Still~ no Ultra for me. Drops down to 20-30 fps, which to me is unplayable in a game as fast as this.

I wish I had FRAPsed it~ that would have been glorious. Make sure to upload what you got. :3


I never thought of battlefield as a fast pace game, and even Operation Metro feels slow. But i have always been a CoD player, so im used to lots of action and quick turns(i rush). Don't mention it being my playstyle that makes Battlefield 3 feel slow. I play it the same as CoD, or at least try to.

I was thinking i upload all my clips at the end of the Beta. But if you're interested in the one mentioned, then i can quickly upload it in 720p and no fast forwarding. Although i watched it twice, and fast forwarding would ruin the flow of the text conversation.


----------



## HaVoK C89

I got surprisingly smooth gameplay @ 1080p with all settings on Ultra, I didn't try it with my card at stock. Still I was gettin about 40-45 fps outside and about 50-55 fps inside.


----------



## Ducky

As if to say 'Don't sleep buddy, you don't need that!'. battlelog is back up.


----------



## [email protected]

Since Battlelog was down i decided to jump into Medal of Honor and oh my god, i regretted it. I forgotten how horrible it was! Someone blow up MOH already and shut down every server. Cheaters, and hit registry chaos. M16 can apparently shoot 100 yards? Lame.

So i decided to jump into Battlefield 2 Bad Co. I have my filters set to North American servers only and PB on and guess what. NO ONE is playing BF2BC. Oh my GOD! It's EMPTY as f***!! LOL!


----------



## [email protected]

For some reason i have fast performance switching to SSAO from HBAO and everything is on HIGH and texture is on Medium. Shadows on low and AA is x2 and AF is x16. Maybe i should upgrade. I still think 600 series cards would be worthy but they're obviously gonna be delayed plus too expensive. I need a new card anyways cuz i wanna experience beautiful graphics of dx11 with BF3 especially BATMAN ARKHAM CITY oh man...


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


They are! There's even lightning bolts on the front!


This dude must be from Australia!


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


So i decided to jump into Battlefield 2 Bad Co. I have my filters set to North American servers only and PB on and guess what. NO ONE is playing BF2BC. Oh my GOD! It's EMPTY as f***!! LOL!


Yep.


----------



## Siwbqp27532

1920x1080. Ultra Settings. 40-65fps. Runs pretty smooth.

Other thoughts:
The controls are a little sluggish though. For example while sprinting and Aiming Down Sight immediately the gun animation looks odd. I understand that you couldn't possibly aim accurately directly after sprinting but the animation to depict it is very odd. Also a thin green line flashes across the screen occasionally. This game requires a lot of fixing. Though DICE did say on their blog that the actual build is a little ahead of the BETA.


----------



## Dr4g0nK

Everything on ultra at 1360*768 (Play on a 26" TV) im getting bout 80 - 100 inside and 
65- 85 outside.


----------



## SpuddGunn

Didnt change any settings from starting it up, or even look at them so not sure what I'm running

But..... runs perfectly smooth and looks great to me


----------



## fstop

Can anyone who has a Xonar DX (and noticed the issues of the card in BC2) comment on the audio in BF3? Looking to pick up the card this week...


----------



## theturbofd

Battlefield lost 34k pre orders?

http://www.thetechgame.com/Forums/t=...rs-rising.html

Holy crap


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


Can anyone who has a Xonar DX (and noticed the issues of the card in BC2) comment on the audio in BF3? Looking to pick up the card this week...


I've had no issues


----------



## Lou Chou

Anyone had problems with the game just randomly crashing to desktop?

I can hardly make it through an entire game without it eventually just momentarily freezing and then throwing me back to desktop.

I'm not sure that it's anything hardware related. I might it through plenty of other games just fine. And my CPU/GPU temps are pretty standard - 30c idle, 60c (max) on load.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Since Battlelog was down i decided to jump into Medal of Honor and oh my god, i regretted it. I forgotten how horrible it was! Someone blow up MOH already and shut down every server. Cheaters, and hit registry chaos. M16 can apparently shoot 100 yards? Lame.

!


An M16 can shoot 100 yards, easy.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Battlefield lost 34k pre orders?

http://www.thetechgame.com/Forums/t=...rs-rising.html

Holy crap


lol, 34k people don't understand what a beta is.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


lol, 34k people don't understand what a beta is.


Doesn't matter that's still alot of sales


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Doesn't matter that's still alot of sales


The majority of them have to be bandwagon players. Any knowledgeable person about BF knows DICE releases buggy games and patch them later. All of this would be remedied if they open Caspian before the Beta is over. Then people would have to eat their words and reopen their wallet.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


lol, 34k people don't understand what a beta is.


No, they are disappointed in DICE's choices. Honestly, I can't blame them, DICE have gone back on a lot of their 'promises'.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh they make snipers a joke in this game I always have a bunch of idiots just shooting randomly at my location due to the dam glare.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


lol, 34k people don't understand what a beta is.


Beta doesn't account for the lack of information on squads, or the lame helicopter mechanics and all sorts of issues at the core of the game itself. The weapon damage irks some, the flashlights~ scope glint... etc. Not one word from Dice on any of these issues. Nothing~ no confirmation, no introspection... they kind of treat us like crap. The only real word from them lately is someone calling the community ungrateful. Not very smart imo.

Saying stuff like "People need to understand... this is a beta" is not cool. They need to offer an ACKNOWLEDGMENT to people's concerns. Like decent people do. I wave, you wave back. That's an acknowledgement. I wave, you look around and whistle~ I'm going to assume you're ignoring me and being an ass.

That's just common human communication. Developers for MMOs talk to their people all the time. Developers who care for their players, communicate. It's simple, SIMPLE for them to say something like. 
_
"We're looking into Scope Glint. We understand many of you think it's too bright. We will work with our team to see what is to be done, if anything at all, before release~"_

Holy crap~ bam, took me seconds to type.

_"Squad play is something we understand is important to the players. We're currently looking at ways to make squad management streamlined on both consoles, and PC and will have a more solid answer for you at a future time. In the meantime, please continue testing the game and reporting issues. Thank you."
_
That's not hard to do. I can do it in my sleep. But they don't even acknowledge it. They don't even pretend to give a crap. They just, act like customers should be grateful to play this game and not care about how we feel about certain things.

Games like Guild Wars 2, have dev blogs sharing with the world not only their vision~ but HOW they came up with their ideas and WHY they came up with them. The process behind them, so even if you don't AGREE with them, you can see their reasoning. We have nothing like that for this game. How we see it, is worthless to them~ or at least that's what's communicated when a fanbase is treated as if they're something they deserve rather than something they should earn.


----------



## kcuestag

I understand those who cancelled their pre-orders, I would if it wasn't for the fact that I'll play it as much either ways, as I am fed up of BFBC2 or any other shooter already.

But there's 1 things that makes me mad sometimes;

- The Squad system: Not being able to choose whatever squad I want, or locking it, that's a huge minus to the game.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Beta doesn't account for the lack of information on squads, or the lame helicopter mechanics and all sorts of issues at the core of the game itself. The weapon damage irks some, the flashlights~ scope glint... etc. Not one word from Dice on any of these issues. Nothing~ no confirmation, no introspection... they kind of treat us like crap. The only real word from them lately is someone calling the community ungrateful. Not very smart imo.


Make that 34k + 1.

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


ugh they make snipers a joke in this game I always have a bunch of idiots just shooting randomly at my location due to the dam glare.


Keep moving then, Turbs! The glare will be a much more minor issue in 64 Conquest, where there is more flanking/lateral approaches. OM puts the two sides face-to-face.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


No, they are disappointed in DICE's choices. Honestly, I can't blame them, DICE have gone back on a lot of their 'promises'.


This. Still, I think WorldExclusive has the measure of it. If they open up Caspian for the beta, I'd bet a large percentage of those who cancelled would change their minds.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Keep moving then, Turbs! The glare will be a much more minor issue in 64 Conquest, where there is more flanking/lateral approaches. OM puts the two sides face-to-face.

This. Still, I think WorldExclusive has the measure of it. If they open up Caspian for the beta, I'd bet a large percentage of those who cancelled would change their minds.



Lol i side step and drop all the time it just gets annoying especially with the suppression


----------



## Evil262

Bucking hell. See that private button on the squad menu? You know, the one you can't press yet? Kind of indicates that something isn't finished yet. As for the people who cancelled pre-orders, good riddance. Have fun on modern warfare 1.3


----------



## ACHILEE5

Anyone know if this game will have the *bot mode*! Like Battlefield 2142, BF 2 and 1942 had


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Lol i side step and drop all the time it just gets annoying especially with the suppression










Smoke ftw.

I was getting camped down by a bunch of snipers, popped smoke, flanked 'em and got some easy dogtags.

It's all about tactics, guys can camp in *any* fps.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fstop;15171412*
> Can anyone who has a Xonar DX (and noticed the issues of the card in BC2) comment on the audio in BF3? Looking to pick up the card this week...


It sounds a lot crisper than BC2. Also, Dolby Headphone sounds great! Just be mindful of the "screech" when your awarded medals go by @ the end of the round...nothing's broken.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15171422*
> Battlefield lost 34k pre orders?
> 
> http://www.thetechgame.com/Forums/t=2289296/ouch-battlefield-3-lost-34k-preorders-numbers-rising.html
> 
> Holy crap


Hahah! Eat it DICE! In all seriousness, I have a coupon for 25% off and still can't bring myself to preorder this. I dunno, just soooo many little issues. The scope glint, squad issues, crazy alpha beta state, web browser crap, origin crap. Why can't you bastards all just play BF1942? Why did everyone have to move on, huh!?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lou Chou;15171440*
> Anyone had problems with the game just randomly crashing to desktop?


Yes. Underclocking my GPU fixed it.


----------



## l337sft

Ever since they did matience on the servers tonight my game has been locking up and I gotta ctrl although delete it and restart, I am dissapoint. Has dice said anything about night time multiplayer maps?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15171550*
> Beta doesn't account for the lack of information on squads, or the lame helicopter mechanics and all sorts of issues at the core of the game itself....
> 
> *Snip*


+rep

Exactly what I have been saying. I can understand if they can't implement fixes on a short time scale, but just acknowledging it would make a huge difference.


----------



## l337sft

Guys I've been putting on beautiful piano music while playing everything is so much more epic, and it helps me stay calm and concentrate, all it is is a piano lol, but it's so awesome. Try it!!"


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15171590*
> This. Still, I think WorldExclusive has the measure of it. If they open up Caspian for the beta, I'd bet a large percentage of those who cancelled would change their minds.


If I had to judge this game on Metro alone. I would be pretty worried myself.
But I rushed to get the password for Caspian the first day and was blown away between the difference of the two maps. Metro felt like an Alpha map and Caspian felt like a true beta. Besides the vehicles taking off, Caspian's core gameplay was smooth. Many people were not able to experience this and many of them wish they did. But to have a functional Conquest map and don't release it in the Open Beta is ridiculous. If the cancellations soar after the beta because they didn't release Caspian, then they deserved it.

Why make PC gamers download 3.9GB without opening up Caspian?
I still have some hope of it being released.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15171645*
> +rep
> 
> Exactly what I have been saying. I can understand if they can't implement fixes on a short time scale, but just acknowledging it would make a huge difference.


I just think it's weird because every time EA/Dice has actually explained themselves~ it's calmed a ton of fires. When Dice announced that consoles would only get a 24 player cap. People were infuriated. They didn't understand. They were angry~ STILL are angry, but they explained why. Thoroughly, fairly~ that it just couldn't be done.

People are still upset, but go to the forums, the console forums... how many threads are out there still on the 24 player cap issue? None, if any they vanish within minutes. It's not an issue anymore. Such a HEATED problem, calmed by a simple~ solid, acknowledgment of concerns.

With this kind of history, you think they'd plan on repeating it, but it's like they're not thinking straight. They take us for granted. If losing preorders and sales is going to be their wakeup call, then I hope even more occur honestly.

Me, I'm going to continue to play because the single player, and the conquest I did play is still enough for me to enjoy the title. But the squad issue, the lame network code, chat box~ lack of destruction and all sorts of issues are just bothering me. But I still have a little faith in them~ since it IS Beta... we'll just have to see.


----------



## Lou Chou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15171626*
> Yes. Underclocking my GPU fixed it.


UNDERclocking? Now this is a new concept to me. How do I go about doing this? My CPU isn't overclocked, btw. I'm just running on stock/default settings.


----------



## l337sft

I think if they weren't going to open Caspian they would have taken away the option to search for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lou Chou;15171709*
> UNDERclocking? Now this is a new concept to me. How do I go about doing this? My CPU isn't overclocked, btw. I'm just running on stock/default settings.


Same way you overclock, just go the other way lol, I use Msi afterburner


----------



## Inverse

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RMOHWSQR

If anyone is interested in seeing how my GTX 295 handles this game on High, with motion blur off~ and AA lowered to 2x. There ya go. It's a combat-free chopper flight in Caspian Border.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15171684*
> If I had to judge this game on Metro alone. I would be pretty worried myself.
> But I rushed to get the password for Caspian the first day and was blown away between the difference of the two maps. Metro felt like an Alpha map and Caspian felt like a true beta. Besides the vehicles taking off, Caspian's core gameplay was smooth. Many people were not able to experience this and many of them wish they did. But to have a functional Conquest map and don't release it in the Open Beta is ridiculous. If the cancellations soar after the beta because they didn't release Caspian, then they deserved it.
> 
> Why make PC gamers download 3.9GB without opening up Caspian?
> I still have some hope of it being released.


Couldn't agree more. Were it not for my experiences with CB, I would be a lot more worried. CB was excellent, a proper BF experience, and worlds away from the limitations of OM. I really really hope they open it up again for a few days before Beta ends so that the people who missed it can see how awesome the game can be!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15171697*
> Me, I'm going to continue to play because the single player, and the conquest I did play is still enough for me to enjoy the title. But the squad issue, the lame network code, chat box~ lack of destruction and all sorts of issues are just bothering me. But I still have a little faith in them~ since it IS Beta... we'll just have to see.


I think they will work on those issues. In fact, I have no doubt they will. But it's almost as if they are scared to acknowledge everything isn't perfect at this point because it might get them bad press and cost them some sales. Which is self-defeating because if they came out and said 'Some things are broken, we know, and we would like to get them fixed' it would generate a lot of positivity.

Like I said, I know there is awesomeness in the game, I have tasted it, and no way would I cancel my preorder. I just despair at the lack of communication.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft;15171715*
> I think if they weren't going to open Caspian they would have taken away the option to search for it.


Yeah... I'm still having a hard time believing they aren't going to release it to the public. If it was only for a set audience why not give us game files without it and let the testers run off different game files?


----------



## l337sft

^^ yes. And also, releasing it couldn't do anything but help anyway. We had it for the first two days, so if they are releasing it at all, I expect it to only be for the last two days.


----------



## Inverse

I think honestly~ Caspian is probably having major issues with the consoles. They didn't want to PUBLICLY allow the map to PC players so console crowds wouldn't call foul. If they got mad, they could say "It's an internal test~" but know the PC gamer crowd was going to get in anyway. Without having to incite the consolers.

Not to mention, it's a 64 player map~ they probably did not have a 24 player ready Caspian Border... and even if they did, it would be heavily compared to the 64 player version of the map, and most likely negatively. It would be the pinnacle example of the big difference between console and PC.

While Metro Rush... is the same across both. The safe choice.

They know what they're doing... somewhat.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I just think it's weird because every time EA/Dice has actually explained themselves~ it's calmed a ton of fires. When Dice announced that consoles would only get a 24 player cap. People were infuriated. They didn't understand. They were angry~ STILL are angry, but they explained why. Thoroughly, fairly~ that it just couldn't be done.

People are still upset, but go to the forums, the console forums... how many threads are out there still on the 24 player cap issue? None, if any they vanish within minutes. It's not an issue anymore. Such a HEATED problem, calmed by a simple~ solid, acknowledgment of concerns.

With this kind of history, you think they'd plan on repeating it, but it's like they're not thinking straight. They take us for granted. If losing preorders and sales is going to be their wakeup call, then I hope even more occur honestly.

Me, I'm going to continue to play because the single player, and the conquest I did play is still enough for me to enjoy the title. But the squad issue, the lame network code, chat box~ lack of destruction and all sorts of issues are just bothering me. But I still have a little faith in them~ since it IS Beta... we'll just have to see.


It's amazing what 5 seconds of googling can find you,

Quote:



Posted by Bazajaytee:

We have seen the forums comments about squads. 
I will need to verify with the game team as it has gone through updates since the BETA went live.

You are correct though, the BETA squad system is broken and a known bug.



Quote:



The destruction is the same on console and PC. You wonâ€™t be able to take down buildings in multiplayer as that would mean levelling a whole city. You can however take out large parts of buildings and possibly destroy smaller buildings in other maps but you will have to wait and see those maps


----------



## Mactox

everything ultra @ 1080p
inside: 100-110
outside: 70-80

buttersmooth


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


It's amazing what 5 seconds of googling can find you,


The first quote helped a lot~ but not sure why you posted the second quote. That tells me nothing on why I can destroy certain walls but others are made of total titanium alloy. Compared to Bad Company 2, the destruction in this game is piss poor. I keep hearing that certain things are disabled in beta, etc~ but it's all just rumorville.

Also, the first bit still doesn't really say whether or not there will be ingame squad management. The only comment I saw based on that, was a twitter response stating that it would be done through Battlelog.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


*snip*
While Metro Rush... is the same across both. The safe choice.
They know what they're doing... somewhat.


I like your way of thinking


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xyeLz*


They should fire everyone and re-hire everyone who made BF1942.

/thread.


Lol, this


----------



## EVILNOK

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...rk-thread.html
I'm going to run these again after I OC my new card.


----------



## MystKid

on my sig rig it runs pretty well. how do i check the FPS


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MystKid*


on my sig rig it runs pretty well. how do i check the FPS


I usually run MSI Afterburner but you can use Fraps to check it also.


----------



## MystKid

ill install afterburner now.thanx rep+


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


It's amazing what 5 seconds of googling can find you,


Does the Barrie Tingle quote refer to the fact that, in Beta, the squad management system they have implemented is broken?

Or that the squad management system they have implemented is terrible?

Most people could care less if they fix it so you can run your squads through Battlelog. The community have actually asked for the ability to manage their squads in-game.

It's not clear what he means by 'broken'. I hope it's the latter.


----------



## Inverse

Does anyone here use Yahoo IM? I'm having a horrible problem with it causing my Battlefield 3 game to minimize into a window during play. It's the only game I have that does this. It's because of the stupid popup on the bottom right whenever I receive an IM, but there's NOTHING I can do to get rid of that popup. It's annoying as all hell~

Is there an app, or a program that can cause full screen apps to be FORCED to stay that way?


----------



## kcuestag

I have a nice surprise coming next week.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have a nice surprise coming next week.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have a nice surprise coming next week.










Unless its donating your CF setup I don't want to hear it :] jk


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have a nice surprise coming next week.










What is it?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Unless its donating your CF setup I don't want to hear it :] jk



Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


What is it?


look closer at his system in his signature....


----------



## [email protected]

What surprise is that? Oh I already know the surprise lol.And dude if your game closes cuz of im's just disable chat lol. 
RI hope the final version will be worth. It. Been hearing rumors caspian borders are opening wed but I doubt that is true. However I am much more eager seeing benchmarks so we can finally know what is the real appropriate card to max this sp and mp. Since we use battlelog do you think ingame browser is wise to do so? Also does battlelog browser actually prevent piracy players buying this?







that would be awesome#! Sorry for the crap typo here cuz I'm on my stupid android lol.


----------



## Kilkin

everything ultra, AA, 16xAF @ 1080p (With old drivers and catalyst)
inside: 50-60 fps
outside: 30-40 fps
(damn you FRAPS)

Feels pretty decent and acceptably smooth, no lags or hiccups whatsoever, but will upgrade GPU if it occurs.


----------



## EVILNOK

Before I got my 570 I was running an ASUS Gtx460 TOP 768 Mb OCd to 850 core clock. I was getting 50-65 on default game settings. Again, if anyone is interested there is an official BF3 benchmarks page but I think maybe its getting buried:
http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...rk-thread.html
There is the link if anyone wants to do it.


----------



## Ducky

I can typically pull 50-60 outside, 60+ inside..


----------



## l337sft

Completely unplayable, game just locks up and freezes every single time i go to play now


----------



## Sabreknight

4xaa 16xaf 1920x1080, MAX Settings, 50-60fps Outside, 80-100fps Inside Galaxy GTX 580 oc to 900mhz core, stock voltage


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*






















Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Unless its donating your CF setup I don't want to hear it :] jk


I am selling the CF, not donating it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


What is it?


Look at my sig rig.


----------



## Amhro

ermmm my rig does PRETTY well 
30-50 fps, low settings

i hope my new 6870 will fix that


----------



## jNSK

With my signature rig I get 50-60 FPS on Ultra @ 2xAA. Sometimes it dips to the low 40's during explosions or intense firefights but that's fine for me.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*











I am selling the CF, not donating it.









Look at my sig rig.










after looking at your system name, im confused


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What surprise is that? Oh I already know the surprise lol.And dude if your game closes cuz of im's just disable chat lol. 
RI hope the final version will be worth. It. Been hearing rumors caspian borders are opening wed but I doubt that is true. However I am much more eager seeing benchmarks so we can finally know what is the real appropriate card to max this sp and mp. Since we use battlelog do you think ingame browser is wise to do so? Also does battlelog browser actually prevent piracy players buying this?







that would be awesome#! Sorry for the crap typo here cuz I'm on my stupid android lol.


I'm sure someone will make a server with its own way to connect. We had hacked servers in the OB within days of it coming out. I'm sure a private website could be made, or a script that could be run to start a game to a rogue server of their choosing. Damn sure someone will make a single player executable too.


----------



## jameschisholm

40fps outside, 50+fps inside last I looked. All High, 1080, 2x MSAA, HBAO.

See no reason to run ultra as I've read Ultra defaults to High. Also as this open beta is old code I'm not sure what will happen upon release, I'm sure some of the improvements aren't in the open beta we're playing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


after looking at your system name, im confused


My system's name is what I wanted to do, but being in OCN doesn't help me, makes me want to upgrade all the time.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


My system's name is what I wanted to do, but being in OCN doesn't help me, makes me want to upgrade all the time.










lol, i'm immune to that


----------



## Serious Dude

everything maxed out
inside = around 60fps
outside = around 40fps


----------



## Chrit

Any ideas on how my current GPU will run this @ 1080p?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


lol, i'm immune to that










Evidently, since you are rocking a 4850 HD


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


lol, i'm immune to that










As am I, I only upgrade when it is needed


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Past 10 games I've joined in a row, my team has sucked beyond belief.

Scratch that, make it 11.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Past 10 games I've joined in a row, my team has sucked beyond belief.

Scratch that, make it 11.


+1
I swear I can only win games when I play with my friend with VOIP on skype since the ingame VOIP is broken~ again like BC2

we're like the only ones that disarm and arm the MCOMs

without a squad to play with, BF is inherently broken IMHO

edit: unless you're a useless god damn sniper that only cares about K/D


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


+1
I swear I can only win games when I play with my friend with VOIP on skype since the ingame VOIP is broken~ again like BC2

we're like the only ones that disarm and arm the MCOMs

without a squad to play with, BF is inherently broken IMHO

edit: unless you're a useless god damn sniper that only cares about K/D


I use vent for everything, never used a games ingame chat.

BF is very squad/tactics specific, when I play on my own it feels like everyone is pants on head ******ed. With some friends and a squad you just steamroll.


----------



## Stikes

Here is my rule:

*DO NOT* play Rush/Deathmatch alone. or at all if you can avoid it.
Get on vent and play Conquest with FRIENDS.
Have had these rules since 1942

Battlefield has always meant to be played with voice chat. Without it I mine as well be playing single player.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I use vent for everything, never used a games ingame chat.

BF is very squad/tactics specific, when I play on my own it feels like everyone is pants on head ******ed. With some friends and a squad you just steamroll.


VOIP only works really well for TF2 IMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Here is my rule:

*DO NOT play Rush/Deathmatch alone. or at all if you can avoid it.
Get on vent and play Conquest with FRIENDS.*
Have had these rules since 1942

Battlefield has always meant to be played with voice chat. Without it I mine as well be playing single player.


so true this!
me and my friend usually go medic+support and we cover each other's asses and usually rape the other team as long as our squad cooperates with us


----------



## conzilla

Me and my friends have been doing a squad countdown. 3 2 1 click join squad and it will get 3 out of 4 of us in the same squad. But the squad feature is not good right now.


----------



## Frosty288

Man, we tried to join up as a squad last night through origins party join..horrible. Only 30% of us would ever actually make it in game, and these were games that were EMPTY, then we wouldn't be on the same squad so almost like, whats the point at all?

squad system broken. Origin party join broken.

You join up with your mates and one is on the complete other side of the map and you spawned on the opposite side so, you'll never make it to eachother alive, probably, and you can't spawn close to eachother. Teamwork????


----------



## Astonished

Just went 34-4









Don't you hate the feeling that your squad/team mates aren't going toward the MCom station right after you died trying to defend it?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Just went 34-4









Don't you hate the feeling that your squad/team mates aren't going toward the MCom station right after you died trying to defend it?


Oh God, so much.

Or when you are the only person defending an MCOM and you get killed, there is the inevitability that you'll shortly hear the alarm going off because the rest of your team mates are sprinting down the middle of the map trying to get kills.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Oh God, so much.

Or when you are the only person defending an MCOM and you get killed, there is the inevitability that you'll shortly hear the alarm going off because the rest of your team mates are sprinting down the middle of the map trying to get kills.


or when you just arm the MCOM and on the killcam you see the enemy goign to disarm it and you wish that your team would lob a grenade in or rush in to kill the enemies


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l337sft*


Guys I've been putting on beautiful piano music while playing everything is so much more epic, and it helps me stay calm and concentrate, all it is is a piano lol, but it's so awesome. Try it!!"


Lol! Awesome.























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lou Chou*


UNDERclocking? Now this is a new concept to me. How do I go about doing this? My CPU isn't overclocked, btw. I'm just running on stock/default settings.


I was too. I had to take my GPU down from 900 Mhz to 800 Mhz in order for the game to play nicely. And if you look, I have the same crap 560 Ti you do.

Yes, I'm bitter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Does anyone here use Yahoo IM?


Try Digsby. It's very light and the GUI's great. Although, I use gtalk exclusively now. If my buds/family's not smart enough to use gmail/google for their needs, then they should probably just stay on yahoo/hotmail.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Past 10 games I've joined in a row, my team has sucked beyond belief.

Scratch that, make it 11.


So the common factor...is...you?
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


Battlefield has always meant to be played with voice chat. Without it I mine as well be playing single player.


Agree 10000% It's too bad they always do such a terrible job with it. IMO, L4D1's the first game that did voice right. No voice...boring. I need to hear people laughing, getting pissed, freakin' out, strategizing, whatever!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Just went 34-4










I haven't done that since 1942.









Congrats though! Makes the game feel so much better when you're beating the pants off everyone...am I right?!









Edit: My GPU RMA's on the UPS truck today, w00t! I've been avoiding the game cause I feel like a 2nd class citizen playing with this ghetto 560 Ti @ 800.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Oh God, so much.

Or when you are the only person defending an MCOM and you get killed, there is the inevitability that you'll shortly hear the alarm going off because the rest of your team mates are sprinting down the middle of the map trying to get kills.


yesir. hate that **** lol.

Is there going to be a gaming league for BF3? Like CAL for CS:S? I skipped out on competitive gaming since CS series..



I lied, 32-5








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...7/1/239594531/


----------



## Norlig

does the red dot help at all when aiming through the scope?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


does the red dot help at all when aiming through the scope?


Do you mean the red dot sight, or the laser sight?

I don't think the laser sight helps a huge amount personally, apart from blinding enemies.

Of course, the red dot sight helps your aim tremendously.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


does the red dot help at all when aiming through the scope?


I only use red dot, not a fan of acog or zoom scopes.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


I only use red dot, not a fan of acog or zoom scopes.


Same. I'd rather use iron sight than ACOG. Can control gun better IMO.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Is it true if you play on that other map that your account will be banned for ALL games?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Is it true if you play on that other map that your account will be banned for ALL games?


Where in Gods name did you hear that?


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Where in Gods name did you hear that?


I cant remember where, though it was on several sites
by other map its a specific one though i cant really remember what its called though it requires a password to get into it


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Is it true if you play on that other map that your account will be banned for ALL games?


if it is a hacked server then yea...so be careful
any origin game you have you will no longer be able to play


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Same. I'd rather use iron sight than ACOG. Can control gun better IMO.


I've found the opposite... I prefer the ACOG to anything else actually, as you said though, we all have our preferences


----------



## Bigspender

Am I doing something wrong? All I'm getting is the matchmaking screen and it sits there for hours.


----------



## jacobrjett

click multiplayer, server browser, find one yourself...


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Nearly 20 lost games in a row where the team sucks butt and I'm always on top no matter what time in point of the game I join...


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


if it is a hacked server then yea...so be careful
any origin game you have you will no longer be able to play


So how can i tell if the server has been hacked?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Btw do we have an OCN platoon on there or something yet?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Btw do we have an OCN platoon on there or something yet?


i have something setup
click the link in my sig


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Am I doing something wrong? All I'm getting is the matchmaking screen and it sits there for hours.


sorry for the double post guys
use a different browser
i switched to firefox and it instantly worked...i was using IE


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


Btw do we have an OCN platoon on there or something yet?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0451864372705/


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Where in Gods name did you hear that?


DICE did say that playing on compromised servers could lead to your Origin account being banned, and that would cause you to lose access to your games.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Since Battlelog was down i decided to jump into Medal of Honor and oh my god, i regretted it. I forgotten how horrible it was! Someone blow up MOH already and shut down every server. Cheaters, and hit registry chaos. M16 can apparently shoot 100 yards? Lame


Affective range of 5.56x45 is 600 meters with penetrators people manage to get kills further than that. The M855 will penetrate a kevlar helmet at 600meters. 100 yards is nothing for the 5.56.


----------



## furmark

reflex or cobra for rush but conquest ill probly use acog x4 .


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


So how can i tell if the server has been hacked?


Easy.

It'll be a 250 man server running Team Death Rush Conquest on the Tehran Night map and when you log into the game, the assault rifles will shoot full-auto nuclear bombs, the Support soldiers will be 27 metres tall, Recons can fly and Engineers all wear bikinis.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Easy.

It'll be a 250 man server running Team Death Match on the Tehran Night map and when you log into the game, the assault rifles will shoot full-auto nuclear bombs, the Support soldiers will be 27 foot tall, and Recons can fly.


Lol, can you get banned even if you leave right away?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


Lol, can you get banned even if you leave right away?


I don't think the statement was as specific as "if you play on hacked servers, you will get banned".

It was a bit more vague, implying that playing on hacked severs compromised your account security, and if your account was resultingly hacked and broke the TOS, then you could get banned.

Here's a link to the article about it. At least, I think it is, can't actually read that site at work.


----------



## Herophobic

Currently,they only let us play 
one map: operation metro
players: x/32
mode: rush
if you see anything different and it is not posted on battlefield 3 twitter/web site or no one's going batѕhit crazy posting here, it most likely is a hacked server.

and for the record, I don't think they instantly ban those who join such servers though lately there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I've found the opposite... I prefer the ACOG to anything else actually, as you said though, we all have our preferences










Same here. Acog sight is the best of all the sights in the game on assault riffles


----------



## Hazzeedayz

i like iron sites for in the subway and then acog or zoom for outside


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I've been doing my fair share of grumbling about the Beta and the features being missing/ different, bla bla bla. But come on people put it in perspective, how much did you spend on your pre-order? I spent 48.00USD, If i get ten hours of fun out of the final build I'll be happy with it. How much does it cost to go to the movies and get dinner? I think we can all agree the Final build will be better, if only for the added maps and conquest mode. I'm sure we will get more than 40 or 50 dollars worth of fun out of it. If you still feel the need to cancel your pre-order, then you need a way better job,IMO


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


click multiplayer, server browser, find one yourself...


Great thanks!!


----------



## roberT_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


Man, we tried to join up as a squad last night through origins party join..horrible. Only 30% of us would ever actually make it in game, and these were games that were EMPTY, then we wouldn't be on the same squad so almost like, whats the point at all?

squad system broken. Origin party join broken.

You join up with your mates and one is on the complete other side of the map and you spawned on the opposite side so, you'll never make it to eachother alive, probably, and you can't spawn close to eachother. Teamwork????


You are exactly right. Honestly I'm surprised so many people don't seem to care that this is so broken.

I for one am glad I didn't preorder yet, and If I did I may consider canceling until they can prove to me that this feature works properly.

This is a TEAM GAME. I play in a mumble with several others, and if we can't even join the same squad to work as a team then what is the point?  The gaming experience is so much better when you can work as a team with your friends.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roberT_*


You are exactly right. Honestly I'm surprised so many people don't seem to care that this is so broken.

I for one am glad I didn't preorder yet, and If I did I may consider canceling until they can prove to me that this feature works properly.

This is a TEAM GAME. I play in a mumble with several others, and if we can't even join the same squad to work as a team then what is the point? The gaming experience is so much better when you can work as a team with your friends.


Me and a few friends tried the team party thing last night. We had 5 people in a party and it worked fine for us to all join a game. Only problem we had is that 4 got put in a squad and 1 was left out of the squad and would sometimes get switched to the other team. We even used the voice chat in battlelog and it actually worked great. Now, maybe we just got lucky and next time it won't work, but it did that time at least.

It was actually kind of funny because I was the one that didn't get on the squad and after the first round I got switched to the other team. Beings we were all still in voice chat, I could still hear what they were going to do. I think I went something like 35-10 and wiped out their entire squad 3 times.


----------



## Yvese

Keep in mind that if you join as a party of 4 or more, you have to find a server that has enough free slots for you all to be on the same team. So if you have a party of 4 and join a 28/32 server, chances are two of you are going to be on the other team.

That's why I think party joining is flawed and will be extremely hard to tweak. Auto team switching would have to be done for parties to work which I don't think they'll do. I know I'd hate to be switched to the losing team out of nowhere.


----------



## LuminatX

so many whiners.
this a BETA not a DEMO.
lets get that straight.


----------



## roberT_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


so many whiners.
this a BETA not a DEMO.
lets get that straight.


Doesn't matter what they call it to me. It is really simple: Until they demonstrate to me that I can play in a squad with my friends, I won't purchase.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roberT_*


Doesn't matter what they call it to me. It is really simple: Until they demonstrate to me that I can play in a squad with my friends, I won't purchase.


exactly why i haven't preordered yet.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


so many whiners.
this a BETA not a DEMO.
lets get that straight.


So you'd keep eating crap on the promise that your next meal will be something much nicer, yet when you look in the kitchen all you see are bags of crap?

That's sensible.


----------



## luanswan2002

Am I the only one seeing a large burning orange fireball thing in the sky on the last level of Metro?? Nvidia user.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


Am I the only one seeing a large burning orange fireball thing in the sky on the last level of Metro?? Nvidia user.


It's called the sun. It is a star that provides light and energy to our planet. It is about 145 million kilometers from here.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


It's called the sun. It is a star that provides light and energy to our planet. It is about 145 million kilometers from here.


----------



## luanswan2002

I know. It's not the sun , it's something else. I'll get a screenshot if I can.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


It's called the sun. It is a star that provides light and energy to our planet. It is about 145 million kilometers from here.


EPIC reply


----------



## luanswan2002

You guys think I'm stupid? I'm not talking about the sun.


----------



## mordak

To be fair, your signature does say you are a troll.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Keep in mind that if you join as a party of 4 or more, you have to find a server that has enough free slots for you all to be on the same team. So if you have a party of 4 and join a 28/32 server, chances are two of you are going to be on the other team.

That's why I think party joining is flawed and will be extremely hard to tweak. Auto team switching would have to be done for parties to work which I don't think they'll do. I know I'd hate to be switched to the losing team out of nowhere.


We were joining servers that were either empty or half full.

I never sucessfully got into a game with the team joining option. If I tried to 'join with party', it would say could not connect to server.

After you all go into the 'ready' state, the game would launch for less than half of us, then the rest have to use the 'join alone' option, because that was the only way we could get in.

Edit:
And to the guy about the sun thing, he must be talking about the flashlights.


----------



## CBZ323

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fstop*


Can anyone who has a Xonar DX (and noticed the issues of the card in BC2) comment on the audio in BF3? Looking to pick up the card this week...


I have the Sonar Essence STX, a little different but had no problems at all.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


Keep in mind that if you join as a party of 4 or more, you have to find a server that has enough free slots for you all to be on the same team. So if you have a party of 4 and join a 28/32 server, chances are two of you are going to be on the other team.

That's why I think party joining is flawed and will be extremely hard to tweak. Auto team switching would have to be done for parties to work which I don't think they'll do. I know I'd hate to be switched to the losing team out of nowhere.


The logic for such a proper way to handle it really shouldn't be that difficult to comprehend for a DICE programmer.

If you have a party of 6 joining a server, it should put as many of you as possible on the same team, while keeping the teams balanced. Let's say 4 of you make it onto one team, and the other 2 are sent to the other team to keep both teams even. After a few people leave the server or join the server, those 2 can be automatically moved to the same team as the other 4. It doesn't require any innocent player being to be thrown onto the losing team in the middle of the round. It's not a difficult concept for a professional programmer to grasp.


----------



## luanswan2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


To be fair, your signature does say you are a troll.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


It's called the sun. It is a star that provides light and energy to our planet. It is about 145 million kilometers from here.


DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE SUN TO YOU? BRAH?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE SUN TO YOU? BRAH?











Brah lol! The sun is on fire!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE SUN TO YOU? BRAH?











Looks like the sun to me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Do ALL the sniper's have that super annoying lensglare when you look at them? I like the idea of it, except that when you are in a tunnel that is very dark, there really shouldn't be one.. Its like a big flashlight that says shoot me.

If they could make it dependent on surrounding light conditions it would be an amazing feature, or at least limit it to outside vs inside light or something. Just seems like a bit of a bad handicap.

I don't play recon much, so it will be nice for anyone on opposing end of sniper rifle, to at least spot someone. Meh might work better than it looks, just seems a bit unbalanced from the vids I've watched.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Brah lol! The sun is on fire!


lmao


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Do ALL the sniper's have that super annoying lensglare when you look at them? I like the idea of it, except that when you are in a tunnel that is very dark, there really shouldn't be one.. Its like a big flashlight that says shoot me.

If they could make it dependent on surrounding light conditions it would be an amazing feature, or at least limit it to outside vs inside light or something.


With how "advanced" they claim FB2 to be with its environmental lighting, I don't see how that wasn't thought out that way to begin with. At times I think their scopes, even outdoors, look like flashlights. It's a bit exaggerated and should just be a little sparkle, that is just noticeable, and not a huge "shoot here" glowing aura.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CBZ323*


I have the Sonar Essence STX, a little different but had no problems at all.


I have a Xonar D2 and have no issues here.


----------



## Arthedes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


With how "advanced" they claim FB2 to be with its environmental lighting, I don't see how that wasn't thought out that way to begin with. At times I think their scopes, even outdoors, look like flashlights. It's a bit exaggerated and should just be a little sparkle, that is just noticeable, and not a huge "shoot here" glowing aura.


i totally agree. in rl when you shoot some president or something you stand back from a window so sunlight doesnt reflect on your rifle/scope. they should implement this in the final release too, because its just a bit exaggerated, it looks like a god****spotlight


----------



## Herophobic

it's the sun. confirmed.


----------



## NoTiCe

I haven't noticed much of a lens glare issue. I do like the tripod with sniper combo though, LOVE IT.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arthedes*


i totally agree. in rl when you shoot some president or something you stand back from a window so sunlight doesnt reflect on your rifle/scope. they should implement this in the final release too, because its just a bit exaggerated, it looks like a god****spotlight


Are you John F. Kennedy's murderer?


----------



## Tduckro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE SUN TO YOU? BRAH?











Definitely a sun. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


DOES THIS LOOK LIKE THE SUN TO YOU? BRAH?











I have definitely seen the sun do that before.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Anyone wanna play? Add Anthraxinsoup. I need people to play with. Also, at 2.8GHz stock I'm still maxing out with like 57FPS min. Hope bigger maps are more taxing.


----------



## Crusher112

So right now I have 9800gtx+ and an E8500 @ stock. Battlefield 3 is basically unplayable even on the very lowest of the settings. It has 30+ FPS average, but as soon as someone starts shooting at me, it drops horribly.
Anyway, I should be getting a 560TI Hawk in a few days ( it's already ordered ). 
My question is... How much is the new GPU gonna push my performance in comparison to 9800gtx+ and will the E8500 be a bottleneck, if so how far should I clock it?


----------



## c0ld

Of course it will increase it, but you CPU would be holding you back. The game is coded to run good on quad-cores.


----------



## DuckieHo

The E8500 is at 3.16GHz.... you're going to probably need it at 4+ GHz to prevent it from bottlenecking.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

It's the CPU. My 6970s with my stock 860(I reverted to stock cause I had a BSOD and haven't reverted back to OC) get 57FPS min.


----------



## RushMore1205

no you need quadcore, its ments to be played on quadcores as far as i know


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arthedes*


i totally agree. in rl when you shoot some president or something you stand back from a window so sunlight doesnt reflect on your rifle/scope. they should implement this in the final release too, because its just a bit exaggerated, it looks like a god****spotlight



Because we couldnt just use a normal combat situation lol


----------



## morphus1

It's funny I've heard talk and talk about almost every weapon in the game except the KNIFE: I really hope they do something about this, I play to knife.


----------



## consume

Does anyone know how to change the aa level for this game though nvidia control panel? I can't seem to get it working


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15176045*
> Does anyone know how to change the aa level for this game though nvidia control panel? I can't seem to get it working


Why use NCP? I use in game and I can change all my settings.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup;15176127*
> Why use NCP? I use in game and I can change all my settings.


It only goes up to 4x though.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15176135*
> It only goes up to 4x though.


Give Nvidia inspector a try; i'm going to give it a shot tonight.

Also the AA options for this leave the characters with a 'glow' in low-light situations im not sure if anyone else has noticed.


----------



## Modus

Can anyone join servers at the moment?


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume;15176135*
> It only goes up to 4x though.


Your card can barely push 60FPS if your lucky with 4xAA, plus with the High AA setting it makes 2xAA look around 4xAA.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15175264*
> Do ALL the sniper's have that super annoying lensglare when you look at them? I like the idea of it, except that when you are in a tunnel that is very dark, there really shouldn't be one.. Its like a big flashlight that says shoot me.
> 
> If they could make it dependent on surrounding light conditions it would be an amazing feature, or at least limit it to outside vs inside light or something. Just seems like a bit of a bad handicap.
> 
> I don't play recon much, so it will be nice for anyone on opposing end of sniper rifle, to at least spot someone. Meh might work better than it looks, just seems a bit unbalanced from the vids I've watched.
> 
> lmao


last night was the first time I've played the beta and I thought someone had a flash light mounted on their weapon


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15175264*
> Do ALL the sniper's have that super annoying lensglare when you look at them? I like the idea of it, except that when you are in a tunnel that is very dark, there really shouldn't be one.. Its like a big flashlight that says shoot me.
> 
> If they could make it dependent on surrounding light conditions it would be an amazing feature, or at least limit it to outside vs inside light or something. Just seems like a bit of a bad handicap.
> 
> I don't play recon much, so it will be nice for anyone on opposing end of sniper rifle, to at least spot someone. Meh might work better than it looks, just seems a bit unbalanced from the vids I've watched.
> 
> lmao


Lol bro.. thats the tactical flashlight attachment.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15175264*
> Do ALL the sniper's have that super annoying lensglare when you look at them? I like the idea of it, except that when you are in a tunnel that is very dark, there really shouldn't be one.. Its like a big flashlight that says shoot me.
> 
> If they could make it dependent on surrounding light conditions it would be an amazing feature, or at least limit it to outside vs inside light or something. Just seems like a bit of a bad handicap.
> 
> I don't play recon much, so it will be nice for anyone on opposing end of sniper rifle, to at least spot someone. Meh might work better than it looks, just seems a bit unbalanced from the vids I've watched.
> 
> lmao


Its not a handicap at all to people who are actually decent at the game. Only people the glare handicaps are those who sit in a bush all round trying to snipe someone on the other side of the map with a 12x scope while the rest of the team struggles.

Any of the scopes below the 6x don't have glare anyway, so just use one of those if you're really worried about it. That said, you shouldn't be sitting still on the scope all of the time, you're more likely to miss targets than find someone to shoot.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;15176323*
> Its not a handicap at all to people who are actually decent at the game. Only people the glare handicaps are those who sit in a bush all round trying to snipe someone on the other side of the map with a 12x scope while the rest of the team struggles.
> 
> Any of the scopes below the 6x don't have glare anyway, so just use one of those if you're really worried about it. That said, you shouldn't be sitting still on the scope all of the time, you're more likely to miss targets than find someone to shoot.


Being decent doesn't stop people blindly shooting at a mini sun across the map. They just made recon a joke because of the people who sucked and complained that they were getting killed.


----------



## BradleyW

I've been comparing my 6970 with a GTX 480. Looks like my fps is where it should be. Makes me wonder if half the people on this forum have been truthful about the fps or the settings or wether it was in window mode or not.

A guy with a GTX 580 on here said he got over 80fps max out by the steps on metro. I just spoken with my friend who said he has 37fps on a 480 at the same spot. The 580 is not more than twice as fast as a 480 in this game. People need to forget about their E-peen and be truthful about fps so it can help others.


----------



## Ollii

'sup guys! While looking at the enormous amount of happy comments about the release of BF3 coming closer, I thought to give it a try.

Yes, I'm a BIG noob at this game







I'm not a MW2 fanboy, but yeah I played that before







.

The thing is...I'm having some really bad gameplay already, not just because I'm noob. I'm not talking about bugs/graphics either (both are fine for a beta for sure), but about the actual gameplay. I've seen so many comments saying 'ooh bf3 this, bf3 that, so realistic, great team work, no rushing, etcetc', which convinced me to try the beta. But none of those gameplay characteristics seem to be true. Behind almost every rock/corner, there's an enemy just sitting there. Everytime I get killed...it's because they're just sitting there and waiting for someone to pass by... People certainly do rush through and the teamwork is just so bad: eg: going in with 3, me getting killed along the way, while the other 2 just keep running straight forward...that's one big ***







. I also feel really squishy in this game, with any type of soldier. While I sometimes need to hit 2-3 times with a sniper and lots of times with for example a normal assault rifle, people just keep killing me with maybe 1-3 bullets, nothing more.

Don't understand me wrong, I'm not here to troll on BF3, I'm actually asking for some hints here







, of course it might just be me playing so baaad, but like really baaaaaaaaaaad







. Though I don't think I did that bad... If I tried and do the same like the opposite team and just hide behind everything (rocks/trees/...) and start sniping, yeah I was getting some good kills... But that should not be the only way to play bf 3 right?

I'm not looking for trolls here







, seen lots of threads about BF3 going wrong with trolls going like the usual trololololol:sozo: and the OP's almost being eaten .. :d I'm just looking for some gameplay hints, could just be me not used to the BF-style yet







. Thanks in advance !


----------



## JonnyFenix

Your still in your early FPS gaming state. Take this time to not worry about other players, kills or anything of the sort. You need to find out what works for you. Never follow the masses in anything. Set yourself apart like me. I'm a black dude in an I.T. world.(a lot of people NEVER saw that coming lol).


----------



## lilraver018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;15176323*
> Its not a handicap at all to people who are actually decent at the game. Only people the glare handicaps are those who sit in a bush all round trying to snipe someone on the other side of the map with a 12x scope while the rest of the team struggles.
> 
> Any of the scopes below the 6x don't have glare anyway, so just use one of those if you're really worried about it. That said, you shouldn't be sitting still on the scope all of the time, you're more likely to miss targets than find someone to shoot.


I agree. I use the mkII and the other sniper riffle no scope, not the bolt actions one though. Plenty of success there as you can play aggressive and tag people quickly.

What people don't realize is learning the map of BF3 is way more important that k/d, know where snipers like to camp, know where people will run to cap, where they will go if they are trying to spawn kill you. Always tag someone, when you see them.

For me i use my recon class assault style . I play smart uses bushes and move up and place mobile spawn points for my squad. I pick up kills and defuse and arm points.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15176648*
> I've been comparing my 6970 with a GTX 480. Looks like my fps is where it should be. Makes me wonder if half the people on this forum have been truthful about the fps or the settings or wether it was in window mode or not.
> 
> A guy with a GTX 580 on here said he got over 80fps max out by the steps on metro. I just spoken with my friend who said he has 37fps on a 480 at the same spot. The 580 is not more than twice as fast as a 480 in this game. People need to forget about their E-peen and be truthful about fps so it can help others.


My 480 gets me about 30-50 fps outside


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyFenix;15176740*
> Your still in your early FPS gaming state. Take this time to not worry about other players, kills or anything of the sort. You need to find out what works for you. Never follow the masses in anything. Set yourself apart like me. I'm a black dude in an I.T. world.(a lot of people NEVER saw that coming lol).


I've played halo, MW2, crysis,... before, but this game feels so different







and nice hahah, i've got a black dude in my classes too







(computer sciences! academic bachelor), he's a really chill guy







. Though you're probably right about the need of finding myself a good way of playing BF..., gonna be a hard task 8D...


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

As for the instantly dropping thing when you get hit, it happens to all of us, and it has to do with Dice not feeding their monkeys or giving them updated typewriters or something. Their netcode is circa 1996 and all hitreg is client side and not synced with the server. This means that guy that killed you could have been shooting you for his entire magazine of 30 rounds and all you will see is the bullet that drops you...

Me and my buddy were playing the other night nad he killed me while i was laying behind a rock, felt liek one shot, even looked liek one shot, i saw a muzzle flash and my health went from 100% to 0. I asked him on comms how the hell he did that and his response was "Do what? i shot you like 10 times with my AK!!" So dont sweat it









Just Run cover-to-cover, figure out where enemies can "skyline" themselves (high ground, fence lines etc.) and pay attention. Dont worry too much about going down till your confident youve got the hang of the maps/guns etc.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

With my 6870 crossfire setup I average around 50-80fps outside and about 70-130 indoors. With a Single 6870 I was getting about 30-50fps out side and 40-70 inside. This is with everything set to Ultra, 4aa and 16af.


----------



## Anthraxinsoup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15176648*
> I've been comparing my 6970 with a GTX 480. Looks like my fps is where it should be. Makes me wonder if half the people on this forum have been truthful about the fps or the settings or wether it was in window mode or not.
> 
> A guy with a GTX 580 on here said he got over 80fps max out by the steps on metro. I just spoken with my friend who said he has 37fps on a 480 at the same spot. The 580 is not more than twice as fast as a 480 in this game. People need to forget about their E-peen and be truthful about fps so it can help others.


57 FPS or so min for me.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup;15176188*
> Your card can barely push 60FPS if your lucky with 4xAA, plus with the High AA setting it makes 2xAA look around 4xAA.


Lol true, but i still want to compare the difference in aa levels. The fxaa just turns everything incredibly blurry and with 4xaa i still see jaggies. I hate jaggies.

EDIT: And a lot of people lie about the fps they get. I don't know why but it must be related to e-peen or something.


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;15176837*
> As for the instantly dropping thing when you get hit, it happens to all of us, and it has to do with Dice not feeding their monkeys or giving them updated typewriters or something. Their netcode is circa 1996 and all hitreg is client side and not synced with the server. This means that guy that killed you could have been shooting you for his entire magazine of 30 rounds and all you will see is the bullet that drops you...
> 
> Me and my buddy were playing the other night nad he killed me while i was laying behind a rock, felt liek one shot, even looked liek one shot, i saw a muzzle flash and my health went from 100% to 0. I asked him on comms how the hell he did that and his response was "Do what? i shot you like 10 times with my AK!!" So dont sweat it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just Run cover-to-cover, figure out where enemies can "skyline" themselves (high ground, fence lines etc.) and pay attention. Dont worry too much about going down till your confident youve got the hang of the maps/guns etc.


Aaah k, glad it's not just me having that instant drop-out feeling then







I'm pretty sure that the instant drop thing will be gone from the moment I'll be playing the real BF3 game. Thanks for the advice!

Of course I've got more questions :d but a very important one (two actually haha): I have no idea wether I should focus on killing people or focus on getting the objective done + haven't got a clue what my equipment does actually... I get the goal of the bullet and EHBO kits, but not of the repair tool and the radio thingy, don't even know the stats of the weapons... I'll keep your advice in mind


----------



## snow cakes

idk what my fps is, but with my Ice turbo 6970 I have had the game maxed out since day one and havn't stuttered or lagged even when in extreme conditions (and yes i know that these aren't the true ultra settings that will be available in the real release)


----------



## JonnyFenix

Take what you have learned from the past FPS and use that. I know for a fact I can't snipe worth crap, but I can rush like a freak, destroy anything in that game explosive wise and I work better as a lone wolf. (seems kind of bad for me to use my squad members just as spawn points lol).


----------



## Nova.

I have some new jet footage. Enjoy.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## rdasch3

That tactical light is the most annoying thing in the game. The sniper glare isn't so bad. It gives you away to force you to move but most people just sit there and duke it out anyway. When I snipe I do so to attemp to defend the objectives.

The tactical light is so blinding and so damn annoying that it makes some games unbearable. Yeah, sure it blinds the enemy, but it also blinds teamates and even though it can be turned on and off, everyone just leaves it on. I think the tactical light should just be taken out. The laser is a better alternative. It doesn't blind anyone, it can be left on and not really bother people, and it still kind of stuns the enemy, although it gives you away just as much as the sniper glare. I don't want anything giving me away. I rarely use either one. laser and tactical light are both attachments I wont use.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15177019*
> I have some new jet footage. Enjoy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


rofl...ok i lol'd pretty hard


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15177019*
> I have some new jet footage. Enjoy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15177019*
> I have some new jet footage. Enjoy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


The roomates and I got a good laugh from that one lol


----------



## ignite

Cough...

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/l0ng1/ingame_squad_menu_will_be_in_retail_version/
Quote:


> Confirmed by Bazajaytee on Battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/
> 
> "In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later."
> 
> Hoping everyone can just calm down now.
> 
> EDIT: The comment by Bazajaytee is about 2/3 down.


I'm still enjoying the beta and can't wait for the game to come out.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15176648*
> I've been comparing my 6970 with a GTX 480. Looks like my fps is where it should be. Makes me wonder if half the people on this forum have been truthful about the fps or the settings or wether it was in window mode or not.
> 
> A guy with a GTX 580 on here said he got over 80fps max out by the steps on metro. I just spoken with my friend who said he has 37fps on a 480 at the same spot. The 580 is not more than twice as fast as a 480 in this game. People need to forget about their E-peen and be truthful about fps so it can help others.


Sounds your the one who wants the big E-Peen. Get over it man. Still 60 pages and your still complaining about this ? Please do something useful and complain about this on the battle log forums. SO DICE CAN FIX IT! Complaining here and calling people liars will not get you anywhere but make yourself feel better. Idk if you have buyers remorse or what ?, where all having problems and bugs.

To be honest i wasn't excepting anything less. BF2 demo was the same way, BFBC2 beta was the same way, Moh 2 beta releases where the same way!

Bradley your a cool guy, Ive seen pretty good post for you. Lately you have been doing nothing but complaining about how your getting low FPS, tearing, and other bugs. Which there's no problem in doing this... But you keep posting over and over and over about the same thing, If no one reply's to you keep repeating your self like a broken record.

It get annoying to see the same posts after awhile. No one here has the fix for you dude. If there was someone would have pointed you in the right direction to fix it! Where NOT lieing to you, where NOT holding anything back form you. People have to tried to help you. There solutions didn't work for you. The game isn't working for you like you hope, we all get it.

Calling other people on these forums liars broke it for me. I'm sorry if this post pissed you off. Not trying to flame you or anything, but dude seriously. Post this info to DICE. This reason why there giving us chance to play the BETA to send them feedback.

Theres been plenty of benchmarks and reviews from different sources. They all report different fps and results. Obviously there some more work that needs to be done with some tuning and Optimization.

Techspot

HardOCP

Benchmark 3D

HL Review

Benchmark Review

Geforce Performance Guide

As you see, different reviewers. Different results.














































I like said before, i hope your problem is solved when the final version is released! These are some good people on these forums and i hope your experience in BF3 gets better.

EDIT: Come to think of it. I saw a good fps increase from overclocking my CPU a little bit, so yes this also can effect different FPS results.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15177409*
> Sounds your the one who wants the big E-Peen. Get over it man....


+rep

TBH, it's not the Official BF3 thread if Bradley doesn't pop up every few dozen pages and complain about FPS.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

Try to move forward to get the objectives, thats the point of the game. Its ok if you get bogged down and stuck, just try and look for ways out and try again. Im also not syaing if you get what you feel is a good spot to supress/spot/kill defenders not to sit there and do that but you typically want to do something to the end of killing objectives or capturing bases.

The recons Radio thing is a mobile spawn point for your squad, lay those down in a forward position, preferably behind some cover and out of sight







The Recons T-UGS thing is a motion mine, it Spots enemies and puts them on the mini map. It also beeps. I lay this in corridors/near objectives for defending and set up somewhere near by.

The repair tool wont be used in the horrribad OpMetro map cause theres no vehicles but youd use that to fix up tanks/APC's etc. in conquest and the bigger rush maps. The rest is pretty self explanatory (medpack, ammo boxes, defibs etc.).


----------



## dmasteR

You have to remember that the beta map Metro is not a good representative of this game. The gametype is fine, its the map that the gametype is played on that's bad. First part of Metro is honestly the worst, after that is no where nearly as bad. If your team cant fly by the first section, then your team didn't push up far enough to win. Rush is a lot about pushing up as far as possible early in the round and working there defense till you can plant. Unfortunately with Metro, at least in the first part of the map you can see from spawn to spawn.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ollii;15176941*
> Aaah k, glad it's not just me having that instant drop-out feeling then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the instant drop thing will be gone from the moment I'll be playing the real BF3 game. Thanks for the advice!


The BattleField series registration has only gotten worse every game. I wouldn't expect a whole lot in that department to be honest. I'll definitely eat my words if its improved to the point where its hardly noticeable.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15177539*
> +rep
> 
> TBH, it's not the Official BF3 thread if Bradley doesn't pop up every few dozen pages and complain about FPS.


Its not Official BF3 thread without any complaining


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15175250*
> Looks like the sun to me.


if you shoot the sun with a RPG, that happens for some reason


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15177539*
> +rep
> 
> TBH, it's not the Official BF3 thread if Bradley doesn't pop up every few dozen pages and complain about FPS.


this lol so true

and the sun thing lol that's totally the sun!


----------



## ACHILEE5

*Two* GTX480s, in the park








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243


----------



## Lune

Okay since creating 9999 threads and spamming their twitter about whatever we want works (commo rose, squad management) we should pick the next thing and spam them.

Also DICE thanks for the squad management ingame







wouldve been a pretty terrible game without it since battlelog party doesn't even put you in the same squad 90% of the time (Hell, it even puts u on different teams)


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15177030*
> That tactical light is the most annoying thing in the game. The sniper glare isn't so bad. It gives you away to force you to move but most people just sit there and duke it out anyway. When I snipe I do so to attemp to defend the objectives.
> 
> The tactical light is so blinding and so damn annoying that it makes some games unbearable. Yeah, sure it blinds the enemy, but it also blinds teamates and even though it can be turned on and off, everyone just leaves it on. I think the tactical light should just be taken out. The laser is a better alternative. It doesn't blind anyone, it can be left on and not really bother people, and it still kind of stuns the enemy, although it gives you away just as much as the sniper glare. I don't want anything giving me away. I rarely use either one. laser and tactical light are both attachments I wont use.


I agree here. The "tactical" light is a pain....its hardly tactical. Sure, it blinds the enemy, but also your team AND gives away your position....thats 2 negatives on one positive to me. Also, the laser sight....i think they should lose that aswell. Really.....what the hell is the point of it? Its no use apart from giving away your position. Again, it can annoy the enemy but i dont like it. I get more kills without it and do generally better. IMO the metro map is a bad map to use for a beta as its full of campers who have blatently ventured over from COD. I dont mean to cause a flame war of any sort here, i just reckon as its a free beta they have come over to try it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15177019*
> I have some new jet footage. Enjoy.
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu










Now THATS funny!


----------



## BradleyW

No your post has not pissed me off and i get what you mean. It's just people have reported over twice as much fps as me, yet when i do direct comparison with people, my fps is a little higher which made me think people were lying to me or over exagggerating their performance. Its also not E-peen related for me. I was just extremely worried that hardware in my system was failing when i did everything i could to get the fps as high as others. But like i said, after direct comparison, my fps was higher if not the same. Surely you can see what i mean?

Also thank you for the benchmark results and links. They do all seem to vary. I just hope the final build has these issues sorted out.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15177955*
> *Two* GTX480s, in the park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243


Thank GOD!! I'm picking up my 2nd 480 tomorrow :]


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15177539*
> +rep
> 
> *TBH, it's not the Official BF3 thread if Bradley doesn't pop up every few dozen pages and complain about FPS*.


----------



## snow cakes

so is it true that you wont keep your stats from the beta when the real game starts?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15178141*


For what it's worth dude, I also hope we see uniform preformance levels in the final release.


----------



## Lune

Lol teleport hack.. just happened to me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15178165*
> so is it true that you wont keep your stats from the beta when the real game starts?


I don't think you'll find proof or an official statement.

That's just the way it is, has been in every single beta I've ever been in.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15178197*
> For what it's worth dude, I also hope we see uniform preformance levels in the final release.


I'm sure we will. AMD should release official drivers and Nvidia which work with the final build, which in turn should also work better. All this combined should get our fps on 60 max out. Either it's going to be released with amazing graphics and brilliant performance or it's going to be the biggest letdown in gaming history with bugs and low fps ext.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15178236*
> I don't think you'll find proof or an official statement.
> 
> That's just the way it is, has been in every single beta I've ever been in.


i see


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178063*
> Okay since creating 9999 threads and spamming their twitter about whatever we want works (commo rose, squad management) we should pick the next thing and spam them.
> 
> Also DICE thanks for the squad management ingame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldve been a pretty terrible game without it since battlelog party doesn't even put you in the same squad 90% of the time (Hell, it even puts u on different teams)


How bout vehicle regen and vehicle perks


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178063*
> Okay since creating 9999 threads and spamming their twitter about whatever we want works (commo rose, squad management) we should pick the next thing and spam them.
> 
> Also DICE thanks for the squad management ingame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldve been a pretty terrible game without it since battlelog party doesn't even put you in the same squad 90% of the time (Hell, it even puts u on different teams)


Is the squad management confirmed ?


----------



## theturbofd

Really takes serious nerds to hack a beta that doesn't keep your stats :/


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sim0N;15178271*
> Is the squad management confirmed ?


DICE posted about it in the huge squad management thread on Battlelog so yes









*" In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later."*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/


----------



## sim0N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178299*
> DICE posted about it in the huge squad management thread on Battlelog so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later."*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/


**** yeah you made my day EA site is blocked at work XD

I'm pretty sure it won't be before the release but still good news


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r;15176306*
> Lol bro.. thats the tactical flashlight attachment.


lol bro No it's not.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15178098*
> Thank GOD!! I'm picking up my 2nd 480 tomorrow :]


It'll be sweet








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243
At these settings! Outside! Very playable


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178299*
> DICE posted about it in the huge squad management thread on Battlelog so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later."*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/


Thank god. I would believe after all the criticism and canceled preorders they've received, they would have to do something about it.


----------



## B-Con

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15178165*
> so is it true that you wont keep your stats from the beta when the real game starts?


*
"WILL MY STATS CARRY OVER FROM THE BETA TO THE FINAL GAME?"*

"NO. WE ARE STILL FINE TUNING THE RANKING SYSTEM AND WE DON'T WANT TO GIVE BETA PLAYERS AN UNFAIR ADVANTAGE WHEN BATTLEFIELD 3 LAUNCHES. You will keep your soldier name, though."

Battlefield 3 Beta FAQ


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con;15178587*
> *
> "WILL MY STATS CARRY OVER FROM THE BETA TO THE FINAL GAME?"*
> 
> "NO. WE ARE STILL FINE TUNING THE RANKING SYSTEM AND WE DON'T WANT TO GIVE BETA PLAYERS AN UNFAIR ADVANTAGE WHEN BATTLEFIELD 3 LAUNCHES. You will keep your soldier name, though."
> 
> Battlefield 3 Beta FAQ


Isn't ranking in the BETA faster than it will be in retail anyways, and they were just testing the ranking system en-masse? I thought I read about this a few 2304820384320 pages ago.


----------



## dezahp

I don't know why people keep asking if ranks and stats are going to be carried over from the beta to the final release. IMO it's a bit of common sense that of course it's not going to.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15178693*
> Isn't ranking in the BETA faster than it will be in retail anyways, and they were just testing the ranking system en-masse? I thought I read about this a few 2304820384320 pages ago.


ive seen it said some where that it is faster to rank up in the beta not sure how much faster though .


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15178075*
> No your post has not pissed me off and i get what you mean. It's just people have reported over twice as much fps as me, yet when i do direct comparison with people, my fps is a little higher which made me think people were lying to me or over exagggerating their performance. Its also not E-peen related for me. I was just extremely worried that hardware in my system was failing when i did everything i could to get the fps as high as others. But like i said, after direct comparison, my fps was higher if not the same. Surely you can see what i mean?
> 
> Also thank you for the benchmark results and links. They do all seem to vary. I just hope the final build has these issues sorted out.


I do understand what you mean,







I dont like be that guy who has to post something like that.

I hope everything works out for everyone.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178063*
> Okay since creating 9999 threads and spamming their twitter about whatever we want works (commo rose, squad management) we should pick the next thing and spam them.
> 
> Also DICE thanks for the squad management ingame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wouldve been a pretty terrible game without it since battlelog party doesn't even put you in the same squad 90% of the time (Hell, it even puts u on different teams)


So wait, there adding squad management in game now ?


----------



## Ollii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyFenix;15177015*
> Take what you have learned from the past FPS and use that. I know for a fact I can't snipe worth crap, but I can rush like a freak, destroy anything in that game explosive wise and I work better as a lone wolf. (seems kind of bad for me to use my squad members just as spawn points lol).


It depends on which weapon I use in most games, as long as I can adapt to it, it's fine :d I played couple of games more...and omg







I never played BF before, pretty much owning with recon( sniper thing) and the 3th type. Got some screenshots and even a little vid (I can record like a charm on this game







, enormous quality). Really sudden and weird change of K/D and succesful objectives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[FDG]Explosion;15177625*
> Try to move forward to get the objectives, thats the point of the game. Its ok if you get bogged down and stuck, just try and look for ways out and try again. Im also not syaing if you get what you feel is a good spot to supress/spot/kill defenders not to sit there and do that but you typically want to do something to the end of killing objectives or capturing bases.
> 
> The recons Radio thing is a mobile spawn point for your squad, lay those down in a forward position, preferably behind some cover and out of sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Recons T-UGS thing is a motion mine, it Spots enemies and puts them on the mini map. It also beeps. I lay this in corridors/near objectives for defending and set up somewhere near by.
> 
> The repair tool wont be used in the horrribad OpMetro map cause theres no vehicles but youd use that to fix up tanks/APC's etc. in conquest and the bigger rush maps. The rest is pretty self explanatory (medpack, ammo boxes, defibs etc.).


Alright







look up, kinda good news too eh? :d. And thanks for those item explanations ! I always randomly dropped the mobile spawn thing before reading this...









kinda liking the game more now, actually know what I'm doing this time haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR;15177632*
> You have to remember that the beta map Metro is not a good representative of this game. The gametype is fine, its the map that the gametype is played on that's bad. First part of Metro is honestly the worst, after that is no where nearly as bad. If your team cant fly by the first section, then your team didn't push up far enough to win. Rush is a lot about pushing up as far as possible early in the round and working there defense till you can plant. Unfortunately with Metro, at least in the first part of the map you can see from spawn to spawn.
> 
> EDIT:
> The BattleField series registration has only gotten worse every game. I wouldn't expect a whole lot in that department to be honest. I'll definitely eat my words if its improved to the point where its hardly noticeable.


Hmmm, I hope they'll fix the registration... and yeah I actually noticed that. My last game went rlly fast, took sniper (seems to be best for me) and got 4 kills along the way to their side of the map  (I was in the attacking team), killed 5 more of them from behind and both objectives were done by the time I killed those. I'm talking about 5 min. or so there :d We won afterwards. But if they manage to keep you from entering the metro for too long, you know it's over...mostly









The spawns sometimes can be really bad... like spawning in front of a camping enemy, yaay >.>

Have a look at these screenies :d, not too bad for a first day i guess?









Thanks for the intro into this game guys







It's a good game! Considering to buy it...







Cheers


----------



## Stewart=B

My clan is looking to purchase a dedicated 64 player server for battlefield 3.

We are looking for good quality and we know absolutely nothing about these things.

Our budget per month is like 50-150 euros a month


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15178747*
> So wait, there adding squad management in game now ?


Yush~ :3

Now I can focus on whining about the horrible helicopter speed/agility.

Someone on BL told me that choppers shouldn't be able to bank inverted~ without falling from the sky. I laughed.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pb55EWUIaIE&feature=related[/ame]

If you did what this guy did @46 seconds in BF3, you'd plummet nose first into the ground, regardless of altitude.


----------



## dezahp

Yeah...every time I tried to do something in the heli, it would just completely crash into the ground and would completely baffle me...making me think if I am just failing or what could I possibly be doing wrong


----------



## Nova.

Hmm, I dont know if anyone has seen this but....

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BF3Blog+%28Battlefield+3+Blog%29


----------



## BradleyW

Some people on this thread might find this interesting.

http://www.overclock.net/software-news/1132979-twitter-andrew-d-driver-rage-way.html


----------



## Ruckol1

I've played competitive FPS's for a long time, played for fnatic.msi in COD4, went to atwerp and everything.

My conclusion after playing this game is that lots of the firefight aspect is going to have to change if there is to be any competition in it.

Currently the skill gap is almost non existent, similar to recent Call of Duty's. They do this to appeal to a larger audience in order for more sales. Sad but true. There is almost no sense of where you are being attacked from once your being shot at, that's even more true once silencers are attached and the whole game becomes a ****show.

Firstly hit reg should be moved from client side to server side. Immediately. It ruins the game. Getting killed from appearing on the street on my enemies computer when I'm actually halfway up the stairs on my screen is just ridiculous. What's more ridiculous is it happening almost half of the time I die.

Secondly the mini map has got to be much larger. And you need more indication when your team mates are firing, they don't glow or anything as far as I can tell. The map is a big indicator of where you need to focus your fire, and helps aid you in your maneuvers throughout the game.

Thirdly shot guns need to be ******* toned down hugely or straight up removed. **** is out of hand. Same goes for the personal flashlight that puts out more power than the sun, those have gotta go.

Lastly (Well not really but if I go any longer any chance of anyone reading this will go to 0), What am I saying lastly. Way to much to list. Fix what I posted then we'll talk.

gg dice


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.;15179112*
> Hmm, I dont know if anyone has seen this but....
> 
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+BF3Blog+%28Battlefield+3+Blog%29


I preordered off Origin for like 37 bucks, and got the Expansion too. You can't preorder the game anymore, and definitely won't be able to on Steam. The Karkand expansion is going to be 14.99 as well last I checked. So if I cancel, I'll end up paying almost twice what I am now for the same content. Which sucks, as I prefer Steam by far.


----------



## Modus

Just noticed Futureshop is offering a free Steelbook with the purchase of BF3. not sure if its for pre-order only tho.


----------



## Frosty288

So if it's on Steam will that negate Battlelog?

If all the quirks get nailed out of Battlelog I see it being awesome.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15179268*
> So if it's on Steam will that negate Battlelog?
> 
> If all the quirks get nailed out of Battlelog I see it being awesome.


I'm sure if it is available on Steam, when you launch the game it will launch Battlelog, just like launching it from Orgin. I don't think Battlelog will be going anywhere.


----------



## dezahp

So many people are saying that they're going to cancel their preorder so they can buy it on Steam. I rather keep my BF3 preorder for the free dlc maps and discount that I've received. I also don't think they would allow BF3 to be sold by Steam without involving Origin in some sort of way. Origin will probably still be needed to run the game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15179268*
> So if it's on Steam will that negate Battlelog?
> 
> If all the quirks get nailed out of Battlelog I see it being awesome.


I don't see Battlelog disappearing at all


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15179319*
> So many people are saying that they're going to cancel their preorder so they can buy it on Steam. I rather keep my BF3 preorder for the free dlc maps and discount that I've received. I also don't think they would allow BF3 to be sold by Steam without involving Origin in some sort of way. Origin will probably still be needed to run the game.


If the Steam version required Origin, then why would anyone buy it from Steam?


----------



## BradleyW

Word of warning about 11.9 cap 1. It's reduced my frames by 10 on average in CF so i would not use them


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15179268*
> So if it's on Steam will that negate Battlelog?


doubt it.

instead of Origin launching Battlelog Steam will launch Battlelog

log


----------



## 8-Ball

The Beta is one POS.

So many glitches, bugs, texture problems.

And today I had an issue with 2 servers in which I can only look straight down into the ground or into the sky. What the hell?

Also, the lag...

Hopefully the final game isn't full of bugs.

I still have faith in the final product, but this Beta is a POS, and no wonder people get frustrated like me and cancel their pre-orders.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15179328*
> If the Steam version required Origin, then why would anyone buy it from Steam?


I just find it strange that they would kill off their own service. But yea I don't find anything terribly wrong with Origin and the free dlc maps and discounts is incentive enough for me keep my preorder.


----------



## EVILNOK

Its already been announced it will not be on Steam:http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/battlefield-3-not-coming-to-steam-ea-provides-good-reason.ars


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15179394*
> Its already been announced it will not be on Steam:http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/08/battlefield-3-not-coming-to-steam-ea-provides-good-reason.ars


That article was published weeks ago. This one was published today.


----------



## dezahp

Either way it doesn't affect me because I won't be canceling my preorder if it does. What are you guys planning to do?


----------



## mtbiker033

origin doesn't bother me I like battlelog can't wait for more maps and vehicles!


----------



## Inverse

Steam and Origin is the SHOP you buy the game from.

Battlelog is the matchmaking service. Just like Gamespy used to be. Think of it in those terms. It's not going away.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone clarify my answer? Does having a battlelog as a ingame browser prevents piracy?

I hope so cuz they would have to login not only that.. buy the game to be able to play?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15179584*
> Can anyone clarify my answer? Does having a battlelog as a ingame browser prevents piracy?
> 
> I hope so cuz they would have to login not only that.. buy the game to be able to play?


No. It won't. Does that help? I answered this before a dozen pages ago. The game runs off of a web portal, but all the data is on your computer. The game just needs a server to connect to, and a script for it to launch.

The Single Player will most likely be cracked and openable locally, guaranteed~ and as for Multiplayer, well it's obvious Dice and EA cannot control all the servers that can run this game.

Heck they can't even prevent them from showing up on their server list. There's a new Hacked server out for Squad Deathmatch right now in Battlelog called Hello Kitty Call of Battlefield.

Eventually, they won't even need Battlelog. What's to prevent anyone from making their own website that point to their own servers at the push of a link?

As for the Origin/Steam check~ well tons of games have shown those can be cracked as well.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15178299*
> DICE posted about it in the huge squad management thread on Battlelog so yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *" In short answer form, yes you can browse and join squads through the squad screen and make private squads. The full form will be available later."*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826551518966795507/3/


----------



## nawon72

Does Battlelog track SPM properly? Mine keeps shooting up. It was 300 when i started, then 550 two days later, now 680. The Fack just happened?








Ive seen it peak at 697.

I know for sure it doesnt track KPM properly:


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15179714*
> 
> Heck they can't even prevent them from showing up on their server list. There's a new Hacked server out for Squad Deathmatch right now in Battlelog called Hello Kitty Call of Battlefield.
> 
> .


thanks i just got in


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;15179858*
> thanks i just got in


It's not properly set. It says Squad DM, but it's team vs team DM~ but you lose if your squad isn't top squad. There's a vehicle in there tho~ two of them actually. Super cool. lol


----------



## BradleyW

scrap that, i've noticed a slight improvement with 11.9 caps 1. I can now get a solid 60 max out on my GPU's but it does not feel like i'm gaming at 60 lol.

I wonder why multi GPU's have flashing line issues in the beta? I'm anxious to get the release just to see if CF works.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15179927*
> scrap that, i've noticed a slight improvement with 11.9 caps 1. I can now get a solid 60 max out on my GPU's but it does not feel like i'm gaming at 60 lol.


That's the EXACT thing I've been talking about for weeks. My FRAPS says I'm over 60 fps, but it doesn't FEEL like 60fps. I thought I was going crazy. Is that Microstutter?

Like, in my game recordings... it's SUPER SMOOTH! Like, wow~ like I'm looking at my own recordings like they were running off someone elses computer. But for me, when I'm actually playing~ doesn't look that smooth.

Anyone know what that's about? Is it just poor drivers from Nvidia?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15179995*
> That's the EXACT thing I've been talking about for weeks. My FRAPS says I'm over 60 fps, but it doesn't FEEL like 60fps. I thought I was going crazy. Is that Microstutter?
> 
> Like, in my game recordings... it's SUPER SMOOTH! Like, wow~ like I'm looking at my own recordings like they were running off someone elses computer. But for me, when I'm actually playing~ doesn't look that smooth.
> 
> Anyone know what that's about? Is it just poor drivers from Nvidia?


No because i am AMD so it's not Nvidias fault. Its the game. Do you get screen flashing and strange black lines now and again?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


It's not properly set. It says Squad DM, but it's team vs team DM~ but you lose if your squad isn't top squad. There's a vehicle in there tho~ two of them actually. Super cool. lol


How do you know this? Did you go in the server? If you do. You might have risked yourself getting your EA account banned thus losing your pre order and that wasted money lol.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No because i am AMD so it's not Nvidias fault. Its the game. Do you get screen flashing and strange black lines now and again?


I get those a lot. Should be fixed with the retail version.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No because i am AMD so it's not Nvidias fault. Its the game. Do you get screen flashing and *strange black lines* now and again?


I get the black lines but only outside and mostly when I'm on the defending team. None of these issues came up while running a single card.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15180065*
> I get those a lot. Should be fixed with the retail version.


I do hope so!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;15180073*
> I get the black lines but only outside and mostly when I'm on the defending team. None of these issues came up while running a single card.


Yeah i see them when i defend outside, unless i attack, turn around, and see the horrid lines.

Should we expect fps increases from the retail version and drivers from amd and nvidia closer to the release date?


----------



## SgtSpike

Question: Where is the best place to pre-order? I was thinking newegg, because I like boxed copies, but will it get to my house the day it is released? But, it's the full price tag there, and I've heard of some people getting it for $40. Is a better deal out there?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


No because i am AMD so it's not Nvidias fault. Its the game. Do you get screen flashing and strange black lines now and again?


Oh yeah, definitely. But it's been less of a problem since I got specific Nvidia drivers.

Just because you have an AMD card doesn't mean it's not a driver issue. :3

I think they both need a lot of work making drivers for this engine.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15180055*
> How do you know this? Did you go in the server? If you do. You might have risked yourself getting your EA account banned thus losing your pre order and that wasted money lol.


People didn't read that representative right. He said you might go into a server and get your account COMPROMISED, thus getting your account banned.

They never, EVER said THEY would ban you for going into these servers.

They said you risk putting your account info at risk to rogue servers out to scam your information. Thus they can take your account and do illegitimate stuff with it.

It's the same as going to certain sites in MMOs, they can take your account info, do stuff and get your account banned and there's nothing they can do since you have to protect your account.

The server is on Battlelog. Nothing says "HEY! This is an unofficial server!" The damn thing showed up on my automatic matchmaking button. There's NO WAY they're going to ban people for this.


----------



## Lune

I;ve been in that server for hours they can't ban ya for that.. you can end up getting there by using the quick match button.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Oh yeah, definitely. But it's been less of a problem since I got specific Nvidia drivers.

Just because you have an AMD card doesn't mean it's not a driver issue. :3

I think they both need a lot of work making drivers for this engine.


By no means am i ruling drivers out. I am hoping AMD improve everything in time for the release.


----------



## kiwiasian

If anyone is playing this at 1920x1080 resolution (or similar), and you have crossfire 58xx, can you tell me what scaling you are getting?

On 11.9 each GPU is always between 50 and 70 -.-


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15180309*
> If anyone is playing this at 1920x1080 resolution (or similar), and you have crossfire 58xx, can you tell me what scaling you are getting?
> 
> On 11.9 each GPU is always between 50 and 70 -.-


Can i ask why everyone is using 11.9 rather than 11.10? Do they work better?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Well, today I decided to cancel my pre-order. This game just doesn't have my interest with the gunplay. When the full release comes out, if vehicle combat and the maps are stellar, I'll buy it, but I'm not taking a chance at a pre-order.


----------



## Inverse

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BradleyW*   By no means am i ruling drivers out. I am hoping AMD improve everything in time for the release.  
Sure hope they do~

In the meantime... XD This is me, like, 20m ago.

  
 You Tube  



 
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*   Well, today I decided to cancel my pre-order. This game just doesn't have my interest with the gunplay. When the full release comes out, if vehicle combat and the maps are stellar, I'll buy it, but I'm not taking a chance at a pre-order.  
That's pretty sad. As you can see above~ the game is pretty fun. Least it is for me~ cancelling your preorder over a beta? I mean, what were your intentions for the thing?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can i ask why everyone is using 11.9 rather than 11.10? Do they work better?


11.10 *preview*.

I'd rather use a stable release....especially for AMD drivers


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Sure hope they do~

In the meantime... XD This is me, like, 20m ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vsMvDki5Fg

That's pretty sad. As you can see above~ the game is pretty fun. Least it is for me~ cancelling your preorder over a beta? I mean, what were your intentions for the thing?


LAV on Operation Metro? I thought they took that out for the beta?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15180341*
> Sure hope they do~
> 
> In the meantime... XD This is me, like, 20m ago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vsMvDki5Fg
> 
> That's pretty sad. As you can see above~ the game is pretty fun. Least it is for me~ cancelling your preorder over a beta? I mean, what were your intentions for the thing?


looks like microstuttering... and which server has all those APC's lol


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;15180385*
> LAV on Operation Metro? I thought they took that out for the beta?


That's an unofficial server he's playing on in other words a hacked server.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;15180385*
> LAV on Operation Metro? I thought they took that out for the beta?


Nope on the user made servers


----------



## [email protected]

Don't join these servers, EA will ban your account resulting your loss of 60 dollar pre orders. As for MOH owners i bet they don't care but they should because you have EA games on there that are tied to Origin or EA itself. I'm a MOH owner so i ain't going nowhere to these modified servers as much i'd like to see what they offer but i don't wanna risk losing my EA account at all.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Sure hope they do~

In the meantime... XD This is me, like, 20m ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vsMvDki5Fg

That's pretty sad. As you can see above~ the game is pretty fun. Least it is for me~ cancelling your preorder over a beta? I mean, what were your intentions for the thing?


Is vsync working for you?


----------



## BradleyW

If i can't max out the release on a smooth solid 60 with no glitches then i will punch someone in the face.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If i can't max out the release on a smooth solid 60 with no glitches then i will punch someone in the face.


Hey Bradly I noticed that you have your HT on. Did you see if it makes any real significance when on or off?


----------



## Inverse

Anyone want to do a BL Party with voice and all? :3


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15180650*
> Hey Bradly I noticed that you have your HT on. Did you see if it makes any real significance when on or off?


No difference at all.


----------



## r34p3rex

multiplay.co.uk is pretty good







They host my Minecraft servers right now.


----------



## manolith

i dont think that the game will be like the beta especially the multiplayer part. the beta has a couple of major issues and one of them is the incredible amount of hackers that are ruining the actuall experience of the beta. and the other thing is that ******ed map. on the actual game we will have punk buster and hardcore mode along with the big maps that will slow down the game play.


----------



## Clawbog

Is it safe to play on hacked servers? I mean, will EA really ban people?


----------



## hjjfffaa

There's a lot of cheaters on the beta now.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15180676*
> Anyone want to do a BL Party with voice and all? :3


I can't believe you just ragequit because you were going to lose a game. Its a Beta and your stats get reset. lawl


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15181142*
> Is it safe to play on hacked servers? I mean, will EA really ban people?


Ban people for what? All you did was join a server on Battlelog. They never said they would ban you. I want the people who keep saying they will to QUOTE them, VERBATIM that they would do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15181215*
> I can't believe you just ragequit because you were going to lose a game. Its a Beta and your stats get reset. lawl


I don't care, hell my K/D was good for the match. I'm running around as support for people who huddle up in tunnels and can't light up MCOMs for diddly. It's a waste of my time. I can't quit during the win/loss screen, so I leave prior. Has nothing to do with stats and everything to do with not having to sit there and wait for a map to reload to leave a team that obviously isn't worth supporting.

It's getting to the point I'm not going to bother to play unless it's with friends, but even then it's such a pain to get them into the same squad to coordinate movements. People are mad that this game is feeling COD-like. I'm willing to overlook it, by doing my best to make conditions less COD-like and more teamplay based.

But I can't do that with these freaking randoms. I drop ammo, and they run off~ then complain that I'm not dropping ammo. They are the last guys left for us to spawn on, and they run right into enemy fire while the squad is SECONDS from spawning. Can you imagine these guys playing BF2? The damn respawn time is less than 8 seconds here, but they can't even wait.


----------



## Modus

Hey guys, can anyone join servers atm?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I can't quit during the win/loss screen, so I leave prior.


You can alt+f4 during the score screen


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


You can alt+f4 during the score screen










Gah~, been so long since I've even tried that. lol Last time I did, it wasn't intentional. Not fun~ haha.

Besides Nawon, I didn't see you in the game at all. What's your BL name?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I can't quit during the win/loss screen, so I leave prior. Has nothing to do with stats and everything to do with not having to sit there and wait for a map to reload to leave a team that obviously isn't worth supporting.


I never thought of this, and might try it sometime









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Gah~, been so long since I've even tried that. lol Last time I did, it wasn't intentional. Not fun~ haha.

Besides Nawon, I didn't see you in the game at all. What's your BL name?


M4V3R1CK72


----------



## AmalgamA

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## Inverse

Oh, weren't you glitched out when you spawned? lol

Edit: Goddamnit I hate it when the names glitch. I don't know how to fix it ever~... :<


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AmalgamA*











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_...&feature=feedu





















































































































That is the best thing I've seen all year!


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Oh, weren't you glitched out when you spawned? lol

Edit: Goddamnit I hate it when the names glitch. I don't know how to fix it ever~... :<


I spawned on a teammate, and the game put me in between the subway and wall. I FRAPed it


----------



## skyn3t

you know what it su.c.ks more , when you are about to score very good the entire battle and you are disconnected and you SCORE never get updated and your condecoration got lost







D.I.C.3 just fix it.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


If anyone is playing this at 1920x1080 resolution (or similar), and you have crossfire 58xx, can you tell me what scaling you are getting?

On 11.9 each GPU is always between 50 and 70 -.-


I'm getting 90-95% util. on each GPU using just the 11.10 drivers after a complete driver wipe. No CAP installed. 50-65fps avg with everything cranked on ultra etc. 1920x1080.


----------



## EVILNOK

This cracks me up every time I see it in game and it happens often.

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDXd4KzBL18


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


This cracks me up every time I see it in game and it happens often.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDXd4KzBL18


Earthworm Jim is in BF3?!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Question: Where is the best place to pre-order? I was thinking newegg, because I like boxed copies, but will it get to my house the day it is released? But, it's the full price tag there, and I've heard of some people getting it for $40. Is a better deal out there?


I pre-ordered it from Intkeys.com. It's 35.99 there. I've used them before for several other titles and they always worked like a champ.


----------



## skyn3t

I have see a soldier run with a broken leg , and it is funny as hell ... but that one with giraffe neck never see it yet. lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


I have see a soldier run with a broken leg , and it is funny as hell ... but that one with giraffe neck never see it yet. lol


I've only seen it when people go prone but I see it quite a few times a day. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## raIDERgeek

Is their any way to bind the fire button to another key?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raIDERgeek*


Is their any way to bind the fire button to another key?


Bind it to 'W' if you're assault.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


This cracks me up every time I see it in game and it happens often.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDXd4KzBL18


Me too, looked something like out of Nightmare on Elm street. I seen that too on killcam looks freaky as hell.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Bind it to 'W' if you're assault.










... or support. XD!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raIDERgeek*


Is their any way to bind the fire button to another key?


No? Don't be a noob.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone think the final version of BF3 will take a lot of ram? Kinda reminds me of Crysis 1 when it first came out. I know it's just a beta but it did get me thinking if we all have to upgrade our ram to 16 and higher lmao.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No? Don't be a noob.


Some people like to move forward and back with the mouse, and fire with the keyboard. It's a rare, but not unheard of configuration.

As for ram, doubt the game is going to need more than 2gb at most just for itself.


----------



## doc2142

The dev never said there will in IN GAME management, all he said was there will be one. right? so that mean it can still be managed in battlelog...


----------



## djriful

Enjoy this:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I preordered off Origin for like 37 bucks, and got the Expansion too. You can't preorder the game anymore, and definitely won't be able to on Steam. The Karkand expansion is going to be 14.99 as well last I checked. So if I cancel, I'll end up paying almost twice what I am now for the same content. Which sucks, as I prefer Steam by far.


You can still preorder. The preorder cutoff date to gain early access to the beta was 9/25. You can still preorder to get the expansion pack.


----------



## GrandMax

The game is very good. I need a proper squad. I do more points than all of them together.

Everytime I die, I've got no one to spawn onto. No safeguard/pivot guy in the squad.

I need to talk also. The chat is so small I almost can't read it at my usual sitting distance.

I really look forward for the game. It is going to be the best shooter of the year.


----------



## Lune

And I thought my EOD bot C4 was good... now this takes C4 jihad to a whole new level







MAV FTW


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


And I thought my EOD bot C4 was good... now this takes C4 jihad to a whole new level







MAV FTW











What does it do?


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *nawon72*   What does it do?  
It's like an UAV







has thermal vision and you can road kill people, also really hard to kill it! Put C4 on it and pew pew

This is it!

  
 You Tube


----------



## djriful

*Easter Egg in BF3. I'm not sure where exactly on the map but it's about Mirror Edge 2...*


----------



## dade_kash_xD

LOL AT MAV VID! Is that splattering sound an in-game sound or was that added in by the poster of the video? Either way, epic find Lune.

How is that pic a reference to Mirror's Edge?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


LOL AT MAV VID! Is that splattering sound an in-game sound or was that added in by the poster of the video? Either way, epic find Lune.

How is that pic a reference to Mirror's Edge?


It was added, but I think they should just add that in the Official game hahah


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


LOL AT MAV VID! Is that splattering sound an in-game sound or was that added in by the poster of the video? Either way, epic find Lune.

How is that pic a reference to Mirror's Edge?


I think it's a package left for a runner.







Meaning, eventually~ someone is going to run in there, take it and head off with it. Maybe Faith~

I hope Dice really does make a Mirror's Edge 2. What a wonderfully refreshing game. I feel nostalgia for Mirror's Edge, and it's not even that old.


----------



## TurboPanda

**** that vid was hillarious ty for posting gj on sound effects


----------



## PRloaded

saw this posted on Reddit









  
 You Tube  



 

aw.... Ninja'ed


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prloaded*


saw this posted on reddit








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bp8_dmfbe0

aw.... Ninja'ed


hahaha!


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's like an UAV







has thermal vision and you can road kill people, also really hard to kill it! Put C4 on it and pew pew

This is it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKj5I_2R6yY&hd=1


It didn't look like the kills were counted when he blew them up with c4. Why not?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I think it's a package left for a runner.







Meaning, eventually~ someone is going to run in there, take it and head off with it. Maybe Faith~

I hope Dice really does make a Mirror's Edge 2. What a wonderfully refreshing game. I feel nostalgia for Mirror's Edge, and it's not even that old.


You didn't see the news article? They are and it will be using the frostbite 2.0 engine.

@lune I was in a game with you a little bit ago and I saw that thing flying around hahah its so hard to hit with a sniper


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's like an UAV







has thermal vision and you can road kill people, also really hard to kill it! Put C4 on it and pew pew

This is it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKj5I_2R6yY&hd=1


Was that on a unofficial server? I thought MAV was disabled for the beta. How do you put c4 on the EOD/MAV when theyre on separate from the support class?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Was that on a unofficial server? I thought MAV was disabled for the beta. How do you put c4 on the EOD/MAV when theyre on separate from the support class?


The only "Not in beta" item that really is not in the BETA is the M224 Mortar







everything else works doesn't matter that it says not in beta.

You get a friend on Teamspeak to C4 your EOD Bot or MAV and then pew pew







tell him when to detonate


----------



## nawon72

I had one of those games. My entire team was spawn trapping the whole other team for half the game. I even got 4 kills where the enemy just spawned and i got a headshot. DICE needs to fix this.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Was that on a unofficial server? I thought MAV was disabled for the beta. How do you put c4 on the EOD/MAV when theyre on separate from the support class?


I'm guessing someone else puts the c4 on the MAV. Cause he didn't get the kill when he blew people up.


----------



## dezahp

Damn I wish I had the time to unlock MAV before Monday but unfortunately I am crammed with school this week...


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


The only "Not in beta" item that really is not in the BETA is the M224 Mortar







everything else works doesn't matter that it says not in beta.


The mortar would be horribly OP on Op. Metro. Just mortar the Mcom as defender or attacker to win: mortars stop it from being armed - mortars stop it from being disarmed.


----------



## thuynh022

I'm about to play who's down?

Add me Thuynh022


----------



## [email protected]

Ok i decided to get over with it and test my framerates in the game. I have shadows on LOW and textures on Medium and everything else on HIGH and SSAO on instead of HBAO settings and the frame rates i am getting are from 50 to 60 and 70. Sometimes 80 in a area. But i do see from 42 to 50 outside metro but it seems to be nicer when i'm in the subway.

So i decided to turn on HBAO on and it turns out i lost like 2 to 3 or 4 fps cuz of more impact on performance. Considering this is a beta and it ain't so bad for my video card but i do know testing it on ULTRA wouldn't mean nothing until the final version.

It's not a bad performance considering the fact ssao performs better than HBAO on eventhough i use HIGH settings and HBAO on dx11 settings in Battlefield 2 Bad Co. and i get better framerates which is odd.

But anyhow this got me thinking, if i wanna get more performance i think i'm gonna order a GTX 570 or GTX 580 around the month.. Dunno yet. I have thought of SLi but meh.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Ok i decided to get over with it and test my framerates in the game. I have shadows on LOW and textures on Medium and everything else on HIGH and SSAO on instead of HBAO settings and the frame rates i am getting are from 50 to 60 and 70. Sometimes 80 in a area. But i do see from 42 to 50 outside metro but it seems to be nicer when i'm in the subway.

So i decided to turn on HBAO on and it turns out i lost like 2 to 3 or 4 fps cuz of more impact on performance. Considering this is a beta and it ain't so bad for my video card but i do know testing it on ULTRA wouldn't mean nothing until the final version.

It's not a bad performance considering the fact ssao performs better than HBAO on eventhough i use HIGH settings and HBAO on dx11 settings in Battlefield 2 Bad Co. and i get better framerates which is odd.

But anyhow this got me thinking, if i wanna get more performance i think i'm gonna order a GTX 570 or GTX 580 around the month.. Dunno yet. I have thought of SLi but meh.


I would recommend you just get a 2nd GTX460 for SLI. It's cheaper and you will get equal or better performance than if you upgrade to a single 570 or 580.

And at 1680x1050 you won't be running into VRAM bottlenecks with your 460, so the extra VRAM from a 570 or 580 wouldn't help you much.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Damn I wish I had the time to unlock MAV before Monday but unfortunately I am crammed with school this week...


Its not available in the beta, only hacked servers. I thought i let you know so you don't waste your time.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Its not available in the beta, only hacked servers. I thought i let you know so you don't waste your time.


You sure? A lot of people are saying otherwise...

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


I would recommend you just get a 2nd GTX460 for SLI. It's cheaper and you will get equal or better performance than if you upgrade to a single 570 or 580.

And at 1680x1050 you won't be running into VRAM bottlenecks with your 460, so the extra VRAM from a 570 or 580 wouldn't help you much.


What if i wanted a gtx 570 or 580 then? Would that mean i need to get a bigger monitor or more ram? That just was a bit confusing here. It's kinda pointless to go SLi when i can get a better card that has better shaders and more features on it compared to what i have now. I know my card is awesome but you know that they stopped making 768mb Superclocked versions. Hardly can find any for sale besides Amazon.com perhaps.

So please input why would i be concerned about vram when i have 8 gigs? Is this a monitor thing?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Its not available in the beta, only hacked servers. I thought i let you know so you don't waste your time.


Why do people always keep bringing up such false info? It's in the beta. It's not only on modded servers. It's unlockable.


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What if i wanted a gtx 570 or 580 then? Would that mean i need to get a bigger monitor or more ram? That just was a bit confusing here. It's kinda pointless to go SLi when i can get a better card that has better shaders and more features on it compared to what i have now. I know my card is awesome but you know that they stopped making 768mb Superclocked versions. Hardly can find any for sale besides Amazon.com perhaps.

So please input why would i be concerned about vram when i have 8 gigs? Is this a monitor thing?


Your main system RAM is separate from your VRAM. If you want to game at higher resolutions and/or turn on Antialiasing, you're going to want more VRAM. The VRAM acts as a buffer to store the textures in the game you're playing. If you max out the VRAM, you will have to wait for it to free up space and load the new textures. That means lag.

But I didn't realize you had the 768MB version of the 460. If that's the case, I wouldn't SLI that since at higher resolutions you'll likely run into a bottleneck. A 570 or 580 would be a better upgrade. But in terms of pure throughput, two 460's will beat a single 570 or 580.

Oh, and yes, you should consider a new monitor. A 570/580 is overkill for 1680x1050 for probably every game out there.


----------



## [email protected]

Well that really does HELP a lot there. Thanks for clearing that up. I learned a great deal more about Ram now. I never realized i could be bottlenecking due to my monitor resolution. I always though it was more about the processor or ram when it comes to updating your video cards. Rep for your huge input. I learned a LOT.

So it looks like i may consider buying a new monitor first then perhaps GTX 570 or GTX 580. I may as well upgrade the psu if i want to give a little more headroom eventhough mines ok.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Its not available in the beta, only hacked servers. I thought i let you know so you don't waste your time.


fail info : / you can unlock it.. no such thing as hacked servers only


----------



## forty2skates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Its not available in the beta, only hacked servers. I thought i let you know so you don't waste your time.


The MAV is most definitely available in the official beta servers even though the unlock tree says it isn't.


----------



## dezahp

Does the t-ugs actually work? Every time I plant it, I am not sure if it is working or not.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Does the t-ugs actually work? Every time I plant it, I am not sure if it is working or not.


No that's the most pathetic item ever







It's not working at all, I used to plant it for the lolz, but now I replaced it with the MAV! THE ALMIGHTY FLYING BOX


----------



## Clawbog

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Lune

http://youtu.be/mnNERMJfiD4?hd=1&t=26s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLO73....be&hd=1&t=10s


----------



## Ishinomori

18000+ posts guys!


----------



## aznofazns

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Well that really does HELP a lot there. Thanks for clearing that up. I learned a great deal more about Ram now. I never realized i could be bottlenecking due to my monitor resolution. I always though it was more about the processor or ram when it comes to updating your video cards. Rep for your huge input. I learned a LOT.

So it looks like i may consider buying a new monitor first then perhaps GTX 570 or GTX 580. I may as well upgrade the psu if i want to give a little more headroom eventhough mines ok.


You're very welcome.









Main system RAM is hardly ever a bottleneck for gamers these days, with the prices of DDR3 being so low. Most people have 4-8GB in their systems, which is plenty for gaming.

If you have an HX650 or TX650 then don't worry about upgrading it. It will be a good match (slight overkill, actually) for a single 570 or 580, and just enough for a pair of 460's.


----------



## [email protected]

wow so funny video and weird. I never seen that ever happen to me.


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone else had any trouble logging into Origin or EA forums tonight? I've been logging in no problem since the beta started but just now it wouldn't recognize my PW. I use last pass to log me in so I know its the exact same PW I've used all along. I had to do the reset PW option and now have to redo Origin profile.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Anyone else had any trouble logging into Origin or EA forums tonight? I've been logging in no problem since the beta started but just now it wouldn't recognize my PW. I use last pass to log me in so I know its the exact same PW I've used all along. I had to do the reset PW option and now have to redo Origin profile.


That happens to me all the time... I have origin set to auto start with windows with the password saved. Almost every time I start my computer I get this error. Then I try it again a few hours later, and it works...


----------



## HaGGeN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


This cracks me up every time I see it in game and it happens often.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDXd4KzBL18


LOL! This happened to me a few days ago and I could not stop laughing at the guy infront of me. He was like crawling along and his neck was all crazy like that.


----------



## Ghost23

Edit : Nvm


----------



## SheepMoose

Thinking about canceling my preorder at this very moment. This game is as frustrating as they come. I don't want to come across as somebody hating on DICE and the battlefield franchise at all, because I'm not. Don't tell me "LOL NOOB go back to COD", because I don't play COD.

I don't want to come across as arrogant but I was pretty good when it came to getting high scores and destroying 4 - 6 Mcoms per game in BFBC2. A lot has changed since BFBC2 though, and now that you can die a lot quicker it becomes increasingly more difficult to get the 40 - 12 scores that I would usually get, while at the same time destroying 5 Mcom stations. With the changes to BF3 from BFBC2, making it so that soldiers now take less bullets to down; battlefield 3 has become a more team oriented game. While I could run into a building, clear out 4 enemies, arm an Mcom, and then move on the the next in BFBC2; I now need a team backing me up along the way to destroy the MCOM.

I think DICE has made a very promising title when it comes to battlefield 3, which will ultimately be it's downfall. The reason why I'm considering canceling my order for battlefield 3 is because while the game looks promising, it has attracted a flurry of Call of Duty players. Who have no concept of playing an objective, and will much rather statsurbate (masturbating to your own stats).

I'm fed up with spawning on a squad mate who will be standing around 4 enemies arming an MCOM, while he proceeds to attempt to burn a piece of wood with the repair tool. It didn't work 3 minutes ago when you tried the same thing squad mate, so why keep trying? I'm sick of arming countless MCOMs, dying, and having my squad mates camping in spawn proclaiming to be a "sniper", and I'm especially sick of dying next to 3 squad mates, each of whom with a medic kit, who will not revive me; no matter how low on tickets we are.

Call of Duty people need to learn to play some objectives. Only then will this game become satisfying to myself.


----------



## Ironcobra

Its hard to judge it from the beta, but i understand what you're saying, the lack of social/communication features encourages lonewolf gameplay and not teamwork, imo the rest of the game is looking great but the horrible squad system and only allowing 4 person squads and no cross communication between squads really just ruins it for me, The single player will be great and the online i can see getting boring fast just like bc2.


----------



## mad0314

Play with a group?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Bro.... you are a whiner and need to get better. Also find people who are GOOD and play with them and not with junkies. That is the key to BF3. Ask around here on OCN for people and see if they will join you in a chat.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I'm done with BF3 also.. but only the beta









I cant play cause I crash to desktop after 5-10 mins no matter what server I join..

waiting for the real BF3!


----------



## GfhTattoo

Lol its a beta and the map is from alpha build. and alot of ppl playing bf3 Open beta dont care. So anywoot bf3 conquest is where its @. If you dont play owell. Your trying to hard seem like. Get a few friends on TS or vent, and then play if not well bf3 / bc2 /bf2 are all team based games.


----------



## MURDoctrine

....But you just admitted to statsurbating


----------



## T3chAdd1ct

So ur complaining not because the gameplay itself but because of newbs? I doubt most of the COD players will actually buy the actual game so I don't think you have anything to worry about. Besides, most of the COD newbs will either get better at the game or will lost interest and move to MW3.


----------



## saer

Relax.. it's beta.

It takes time for people new to playing battlefield to learn how to play as a team.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*


....But you just admitted to statsurbating


I statsurbate to my win/loss, which is far more important than any anything in BF.

I would play with a lot of OCN guys, but client side hit registration with a ping of 300+ is dreadful.


----------



## Penicilyn

Gah cry more.

1) It's not BFBC2, you shouldn't have expected it to be. 
2) People are new to the game, people are lost, it's still a beta and you're whining that people don't know what's going on.


----------



## JoeyTB

Well it's not supposed to be the predecessor to BC2 so yeah it is going to be different. It's supposed to be more team oriented and saying it appeals to more Cod people I think is wrong, I think BC2 did that more but hell if they do get Cod people over wonderful! More revenue to Dice and hopefully they can use this money to support the longevity of the battlefield series.

And seeing most of your gripes are because you are trying to play lone wolf, which is not how it should be played. Find some people from ocn, eventually get in a squad and work together and trust me the game will be so much better.

Ps. you will always find idiots in any game, we all have to deal with them on a daily basis while playing.


----------



## Genome852

I love the beta (8 hours in), and I'm 100% sure the final game will be fantastic.

The reason it feels annoying right now is because you take double damage if you get shot while sprinting (a bug that was already fixed in the latest dev. build). I'm a really aggressive player, but my KDR is more or less than same as in BC2 (2.3) and I usually get top 3. You can still do well as an individual player even if your team is bad.


----------



## Evil Penguin

I dislike the Metro map, but I think other MP maps and the SP campaign will be interesting.


----------



## Naos

Well the good thing is most of those COD-style players will be playing MW3 when it's out


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


I statsurbate to my win/loss, which is far more important than any anything in BF.

I would play with a lot of OCN guys, but client side hit registration with a ping of 300+ is dreadful.


Are you playing on dial up or something?


----------



## wint0nic

Game is great, I agree, we just need to wait for the actual release, honestly I have so much fun playing, and hoping the squad system will be fixed by release because I get with so many tards who just rush, don't protect objective or just try to kill CoD style.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Are you playing on dial up or something?


Australian.


----------



## Lime

There's a glitch where you take more damage while moving. Even I kind of hate the beta, Metro being a terrible map aside.


----------



## t0ni

ITS ALL ABOUT CONQUEST

/caps


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aznofazns*


You're very welcome.









Main system RAM is hardly ever a bottleneck for gamers these days, with the prices of DDR3 being so low. Most people have 4-8GB in their systems, which is plenty for gaming.

If you have an HX650 or TX650 then don't worry about upgrading it. It will be a good match (slight overkill, actually) for a single 570 or 580, and just enough for a pair of 460's.


I'm just using a regular Corsair 650 not the newest ones on the market though. I heard they are better though and i intend to get a better psu. Since this one is still strong and steady. Bought it off a member here. Unfortunately it has no warranty cuz this fella who owned it never bothered to tell me it had DUST everywhere in the unit. I had to take it apart to clean it thus making my warranty no good lol.


----------



## Raiden911

Call of duty ppl know how to do the objectives.....capture the flag.









No doubt its will be harder for gamers coming from years of playing COD series. 
The benefit of the beta is allowing ppl to try the game, put some time into it, and one will either adapt or rage quit.

For anything, gaining experience is a major factor in life. -nuff said.


----------



## Deluxe

You're playing an open beta.
That means every single noob is going to try the game freely.
You're dying a lot quicker because it's a beta, and theres some bugs with hitreg and another massive one where you deal double damage to moving targets.
Also, this beta has a map that is terrible to represent Battlefield, it should have been Caspian Border.

Cry less and wait till the final


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

You aren't alone. I canceled my pre-order today. It's a glitchfest, and the gameplay isn't very precise. Sad...


----------



## [email protected]

Trust me dude it gets better later when the release comes out. You'll like it more than the beta. Conquest maps are fun as hell.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t0ni*


ITS ALL ABOUT CONQUEST

/caps


I dislike conquest.









It can be very fun, but I hope it's changed drastically from BFBC2. Those 3 flag maps in BFBC2 where you could very easily triple cap a team and then "base rape" them get annoying. I've been banned numerous times for base raping. What am I supposed to do? Not punish the other team for allowing us to triple cap them?


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


I dislike conquest.









It can be very fun, but I hope it's changed drastically from BFBC2. Those 3 flag maps in BFBC2 where you could very easily triple cap a team and then "base rape" them get annoying. I've been banned numerous times for base raping. What am I supposed to do? Not punish the other team for allowing us to triple cap them?


Have you played BF42/2? 
BC2 CQ is mostly linear, BF3/BF2 CQ isnt.


----------



## JunkoXan

im gonna play BF3 on PC and XBOX when it's released im skipping the beta cause it's not neccessary for me i'll play regaurdless if this is the finished quality or not


----------



## Nemesis158

It was bound for the things you describe to happen in the beta. but you must understand that this was only caused by it being a beta for reasons such as:
Incomplete code: the beta is a pre build and thus things like squad management/chat were not programmed into it
Only one map: the alpha/beta were shown on only one map (with exception to the short test of Caspian border) when the game opens up, cod players will find their maps and BF players will find theirs.

hope this helps. I can't wait till the 25th


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Have you played BF2? 
BC2 CQ is mostly linear, BF3/BF2 CQ isnt.


I have played BF2 conquest. I find it too slow paced and have been hoping for some smaller BF3 conquest maps. This is where my concerns come in to place though. I've had situations where I've literally been looking directly at 4 enemies as they walk around their spawn in conquest, trying not to fall victim to a ban from "base raping".

I enjoy faster paced conquest games, but if I can't play a 3 flag conquest match without getting banned for punishing the other team for being bad, I'll stick to Rush.


----------



## Eskanasi

My advice is to join a clan. That's what kept me in BC2 long past the point of pub being boring. Playing with a clan is very rewarding and very fun. Playing against other clans is that also. Try it out and always hate pub rands.


----------



## Astonished

BF3 is NOT a sequel to BC2...

Besides... DICE isn't even done with Battlefield 3. LOL


----------



## Genome852

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*


You aren't alone. I canceled my pre-order today. It's a glitchfest, and the gameplay isn't very precise. Sad...


Dude, it's a beta of a month old build.

Sigh.


----------



## Psykhotic

I couldn't tell what team I was on in the beta ):


----------



## olliiee

I feel what your saying. It will be like that for a while, once MW3 is out though anybody who doesn't love team games will be playing MW3 so it will get better


----------



## crunkosaur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Bro.... you are a whiner and need to get better.


/thread


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


BF3 is NOT a sequel to BC2...

Besides... DICE isn't even done with Battlefield 3. LOL


No where did I state it was. All I implied is that it was a lot easier in BFBC2 to play the objectives while pretending you were the latest hero out of one of those "lone wolf shooter" movies. BF3 is BF3 and BC2 is BC2. BC2 is great for team work and easier to lone wolf in and pull a side to victory. BF3 is great for teamwork to victory. Unfortunately the people playing BF3 aren't ideal for teamwork at all at this stage.

While others may say "play to have fun", I have the most fun when I'm able to pull a team from the first set of MCOM's to the last. It's too hard with teammates who don't even know what an MCOM is though.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genome852*


Dude, it's a beta of a month old build.

Sigh.


























You are so right! Let the herd of sheep venture into the river and float away


----------



## TriplePlay

When they release the REAL large conquest maps on the final build of the game with a majority of the bugs fixed and unfinished features fully implemented, then the game will go from decent to awesome.

I'm not worried. It's a beta, it's got problems (which was to be expected). And they gave us a crummy map to play on. Also, I much prefer conquest (on large maps, not BC2-size conquest) over rush mode.

And I'm sure I will have friends and perhaps meet others who I can play with as a decent squad and use some teamwork which will REALLY help the game.


----------



## kriios

Dude, it's a beta. Bugs are common, and "noobs" exist, so the problem with crappy squad-mates will dwindle after the game comes out. Also, why not circumvent the whole thing and play with your friends? Battlefield online is supposed to make you work as a team, so when you have no team-oriented squad-mates the experience kind of sucks. If your friends don't play then search out different forums and play with like-minded people.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*


You aren't alone. I canceled my pre-order today. It's a glitchfest, and the gameplay isn't very precise. Sad...


Go kill yourself please...


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Unfortunately the people playing BF3 aren't ideal for teamwork at all at this stage.


Let me once again remind you that this is an *OPEN* BETA, it attracts all sorts of noobs, soccermoms and CoD players.
Thank god the game has no ingame voice actually, I would be annoyed like hell from all the 12 y/o CoD 360-noscopers screaming in my ear. "YOU SUCK, NO YOU SUCK!, YOUR MOM!"


----------



## Doodlebro

You Tube  



 
That is all.


----------



## 8-Ball

It's a beta.

/thread


----------



## JoeyTB

Also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_mA*...zNmkYQ&index=4


----------



## ChwyNiblet

I'd love to really dig into BF3 but I can't get past the massive shuttering. Not cancelling my preorder though, whenever I can get some gameplay in, I've had a blast.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


No where did I state it was. All I implied is that it was a lot easier in BFBC2 to play the objectives while pretending you were the latest hero out of one of those "lone wolf shooter" movies. BF3 is BF3 and BC2 is BC2. BC2 is great for team work and easier to lone wolf in and pull a side to victory. BF3 is great for teamwork to victory. Unfortunately the people playing BF3 aren't ideal for teamwork at all at this stage.

While others may say "play to have fun", I have the most fun when I'm able to pull a team from the first set of MCOM's to the last. It's too hard with teammates who don't even know what an MCOM is though.


Get some e-friends then. Stop complaining. Join a squad, get in vent. play.


----------



## jonespwns

This pretty darn obsurd. It's just the infantry map lmao. Just wait till you play on the 64 person games. IT IS INTENSE and you don't have to worry about ******ed player and arming bombs


----------



## MaxFTW

You know i expect to go straight into a game in less than 30 seconds from launching the icon from my desktop.

COD 4 = 25s
Red orchestra 2 =35s
BF 2142 =40s
BF2 = 45s
CSS = 45s
Black Ops = 50s
BFBC2 = 1M 10s
BF3 Beta = over 2 minutes (and it will only get shorter with a server list)

With call of duty i can go in, Kill some people and go out, BFBC2 and BF3 its like go in run round get sniped, Autobalance round lost... and you have lost the will to bother playing today

The game isnt fun, I mean BF2 was fun and BC2 at some times but i dont understand how the BF games are not fun these days, It could be because the games are based on teamwork but no one actually does teamwork, Teamwork is not needed in COD but if you can work in a team you will get somewhere, And in RO2 your pretty much forced to work as a team otherwise your going nowhere.


----------



## BigCactus

I played this game before when it was call bc2, bf2, etc. nothing new here, don't blame you for leaving.


----------



## kyle7412

I love BF3 beta!! It's just too damn buggy so I'm stickin with bc2 for now. can't wait for the full release!!


----------



## AMC

Guys:

Its a beta, there are glitches.
Join a team/group that doesn't suck. Go from there.

The only things I don't like, which I have read since I don't have the beta, are 1) Not on steam 2) browser in game issues 3) battlelog.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Why do people always keep bringing up such false info? It's in the beta. It's not only on modded servers. It's unlockable.


Then can you explain to me how i can equip it? I already have 300k recon, so i unlocked it for sure. But i believe it said "not available in beta". I wasn't trying to bring up false info.

Battlelog update again.


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*   Its hard to judge it from the beta, but i understand what you're saying, the lack of social/communication features encourages lonewolf gameplay and not teamwork, imo the rest of the game is looking great but the horrible squad system and only allowing 4 person squads and no cross communication between squads really just ruins it for me, The single player will be great and the online i can see getting boring fast just like bc2.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*   I statsurbate to my win/loss, which is far more important than any anything in BF.

I would play with a lot of OCN guys, but client side hit registration with a ping of 300+ is dreadful.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*   I dislike the Metro map, but I think other MP maps and the SP campaign will be interesting.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*   Australian.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lime*   There's a glitch where you take more damage while moving. Even I kind of hate the beta, Metro being a terrible map aside.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*   I dislike conquest.









It can be very fun, but I hope it's changed drastically from BFBC2. Those 3 flag maps in BFBC2 where you could very easily triple cap a team and then "base rape" them get annoying. I've been banned numerous times for base raping. What am I supposed to do? Not punish the other team for allowing us to triple cap them?  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*   I have played BF2 conquest. I find it too slow paced and have been hoping for some smaller BF3 conquest maps. This is where my concerns come in to place though. I've had situations where I've literally been looking directly at 4 enemies as they walk around their spawn in conquest, trying not to fall victim to a ban from "base raping".

I enjoy faster paced conquest games, but if I can't play a 3 flag conquest match without getting banned for punishing the other team for being bad, I'll stick to Rush.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*   I couldn't tell what team I was on in the beta ):  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*   No where did I state it was. All I implied is that it was a lot easier in BFBC2 to play the objectives while pretending you were the latest hero out of one of those "lone wolf shooter" movies. BF3 is BF3 and BC2 is BC2. BC2 is great for team work and easier to lone wolf in and pull a side to victory. BF3 is great for teamwork to victory. Unfortunately the people playing BF3 aren't ideal for teamwork at all at this stage.

While others may say "play to have fun", I have the most fun when I'm able to pull a team from the first set of MCOM's to the last. It's too hard with teammates who don't even know what an MCOM is though.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ChwyNiblet*   I'd love to really dig into BF3 but I can't get past the massive shuttering. Not cancelling my preorder though, whenever I can get some gameplay in, I've had a blast.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*   You know i expect to go straight into a game in less than 30 seconds from launching the icon from my desktop.

COD 4 = 25s
Red orchestra 2 =35s
BF 2142 =40s
BF2 = 45s
CSS = 45s
Black Ops = 50s
BFBC2 = 1M 10s
BF3 Beta = over 2 minutes (and it will only get shorter with a server list)

With call of duty i can go in, Kill some people and go out, BFBC2 and BF3 its like go in run round get sniped, Autobalance round lost... and you have lost the will to bother playing today

The game isnt fun, I mean BF2 was fun and BC2 at some times but i dont understand how the BF games are not fun these days, It could be because the games are based on teamwork but no one actually does teamwork, Teamwork is not needed in COD but if you can work in a team you will get somewhere, And in RO2 your pretty much forced to work as a team otherwise your going nowhere.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BigCactus*   I played this game before when it was call bc2, bf2, etc. nothing new here, don't blame you for leaving.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *AMC*   Guys:

The only things I don't like, which I have read since I don't have the beta, are 1) Not on steam 2) browser in game issues 3) battlelog.  
 Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*   You aren't alone. I canceled my pre-order today. It's a glitchfest, and the gameplay isn't very precise. Sad...  
   
 You Tube  



 
But seriously. It's still a beta. You shouldn't whine about ANYTHING until the game is released. DICE is a couple of months AHEAD of what we are playing. A ton of bugs are fixed. The beta is NOT a demo. Everybody treats it as such


----------



## jellis142

I'm sorry, but BF3 isn't out yet. Don't give up on it, everybody demands perfection from the very beginning these days. It's annoying.


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*


But seriously. It's still a beta. You shouldn't whine about ANYTHING until the game is released. DICE is a couple of months AHEAD of what we are playing. A ton of bugs are fixed. The beta is NOT a demo. Everybody treats it as such










I dont care that its not a full game and i damn well know what a beta is all about annnnnnd im not judging it as the final game but if im not convinced that its any good then why should i buy it? Im not having any playability bugs too, The main game is going to be similar to this but just less buggy and better graphics.


----------



## BreakDown

how do you control the MAV? ive just unlocked it but i cant make it to lift up from the ground.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how do you control the MAV? ive just unlocked it but i cant make it to lift up from the ground.


Space to fly

Ctrl to go down


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


I dont care that its not a full game and i damn well know what a beta is all about annnnnnd im not judging it as the final game but if im not convinced that its any good then why should i buy it? Im not having any playability bugs too, The main game is going to be similar to this but just less buggy and better graphics.


You cried to the moon and back. You complain that it's difficult to win, and thus it is not fun. Is the beta meant to be fun? To an extent. I think it is great fun. However the reason for the beta has nothing to do with fun. It is not used for marketing. The beta is there primarily to iron out extra bugs in the multiplayer and stressing their servers. That's it. They have said this many times, but you all refuse to listen.

Beta's should be taken with a grain of salt. Because a lot of development can be done in just 2 months. and with 20 more days they have plenty of time to make the release smooth as silk.


----------



## WaterMelnKidd

I think you just want some attention in all honesty.

You're forgetting, this is BATTLEFIELD 3, NOT BAD COMPANY 3.

It's a different game, a different series. It's like San Andreas VS GTA4, yeah okay San Andreas was fun but it was a comical game with laughs, whilst GTA4 was new in the series and offered realistic physics and stuff.

Battlefield 3 is aimed at large, Battlefield 2-style air and ground combat whilst Bad Company 2 was all about the headshots, teamwork and feeling like a supersoldier.

If anything, Battlefield 3 is LESS about teams, it takes more skill because you die faster.


----------



## pauly94

I dont care about a beta, ive never played a decent beta before. the map is terrible and it gives the wrong impressions of the game. the full game is gonna be awesome and everyone knows it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Garvani

grrrrrrr why do they always update the service now? its 8:20pm here, ive just come onto the pc to play some bf3 and for the 2nd night in a row its down...

/rage


----------



## MaxFTW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doodlebro*


You cried to the moon and back. You complain that it's difficult to win, and thus it is not fun. Is the beta meant to be fun? To an extent. I think it is great fun. However the reason for the beta has nothing to do with fun. It is not used for marketing. The beta is there primarily to iron out extra bugs in the multiplayer and stressing their servers. That's it. They have said this many times, but you all refuse to listen.

Beta's should be taken with a grain of salt. Because a lot of development can be done in just 2 months. and with 20 more days they have plenty of time to make the release smooth as silk.


I dont complain that its difficult to win i complain that its not fun, I can play BF games fine but fun is half the reason i want to play games, Not get silly achievements and say "Hay i lvl'd up im kooler dan yao! "


----------



## frankth3frizz

lol you really have to play with people you know or atleast people you know will move in







it doesnt hurt to move servers and find good servers with g ood people. i just played an 11 minute rush from start till the last objectives because everyone in my team actually rushed


----------



## JoeyTB

Says update in progress! Intrigued to see what it is, or if it is just back end stuff.


----------



## thx1138

I hear you man. I'm by far not the best at BC2 but lately I've been doing pretty good with scores like 25/10 (good for me







) I get pwned so bad in BF3 it's not even funny. It's incredibly frustrating cause I keep telling myself the more I play the better I'll get but it's not happening. Too many little changes I don't like such as how you waste precious seconds mounting your bipod when an enemy startles you. (Yes I switch to sights when I get startled and it works for me in BC2) I'm not a big fan of prone either... is he dead or prone?









All in all, I'll probably wait until it goes on sale mostly because I'm a cheap bastard and the beta didn't necessarily WOW me like I thought it would (all bugs aside - I know it's a beta) I too think it's something that has great potential and I won't make excuses - I *Suck* with a capital "S". Still frustrating as hell though


----------



## adamski07

I got beta access.. installed it.. when I click bf3 in origin it opens up the browser.. but I got nothing on browser.. just an error..

"The connection was reset" / "problem loading page"

need help.


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamski07*


I got beta access.. installed it.. when I click bf3 in origin it opens up the browser.. but I got nothing on browser.. just an error..

"The connection was reset" / "problem loading page"

need help.


Getting that right now, something must be down. Beta was workin a few hours ago


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



DICE general manager Karl Magnus Troedsson has moved to assure Battlefield 3 beta participants that the final version of the game will feature a host of improvements, shaped in part by fan feedback.

Perhaps in response to a degree of disappointment expressed by some fans over the quality of the ongoing beta, he explained that the Battlefield 3 public taster is built on "quite early code".

"The Battlefield 3 Open Beta is based on software that is more than one month old," he wrote on the Battlefield blog.


http://www.computerandvideogames.com...than-the-beta/


----------



## Garvani

adamski07: at the moment the servers are down.. they will be back in an hour or so, just gotta wait


----------



## catharsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adamski07*


I got beta access.. installed it.. when I click bf3 in origin it opens up the browser.. but I got nothing on browser.. just an error..

"The connection was reset" / "problem loading page"

need help.


Pretty sure it's down right now. I got a similar error and came on here to see if anyone else was having issues.


----------



## adamski07

alright thanks guys!


----------



## Mr.Pie

it said i'll be down from 0:00-0:45 UTC IIRC~


----------



## Ezygroove

[/quote]I think DICE has made a very promising title when it comes to battlefield 3, which will ultimately be it's downfall. The reason why I'm considering canceling my order for battlefield 3 is because while the game looks promising, it has attracted a flurry of Call of Duty players. Who have no concept of playing an objective, and will much rather statsurbate (masturbating to your own stats).

I'm fed up with spawning on a squad mate who will be standing around 4 enemies arming an MCOM, while he proceeds to attempt to burn a piece of wood with the repair tool. It didn't work 3 minutes ago when you tried the same thing squad mate, so why keep trying? I'm sick of arming countless MCOMs, dying, and having my squad mates camping in spawn proclaiming to be a "sniper", and I'm especially sick of dying next to 3 squad mates, each of whom with a medic kit, who will not revive me; no matter how low on tickets we are.

Call of Duty people need to learn to play some objectives. Only then will this game become satisfying to myself.[/quote]

Well said!! Agree 100%


----------



## T3beatz

Every time I log into Battlelog, Lune is playing in a server somewhere, He must play on the toilet, with a microwave next to him, and a small fridge, lol...

Also, you can tell when they shut the servers down, the post on here pile up quick!


----------



## Doodlebro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


I dont complain that its difficult to win i complain that its not fun, I can play BF games fine but fun is half the reason i want to play games, Not get silly achievements and say "Hay i lvl'd up im kooler dan yao! "


You complain that you don't have a good team, and thus don't win.

Here's a direct quote from the DICE GM -

Quote:



...the code you are now playing is actually quite early and not representative of the final game.


SOURCE

Not meant to be ultra fun. Not representative of the final game. It's simple.


----------



## Inverse

Well~ I've been looking for partners to play this game for some time. It seems like I'm going to have to go to BC2 just to find a clan, to then play some BF3 with... lol~

I'd like to play with some OCN mates, but only got to have a round with Thorsmalice, with no mic. *laughs*

When the servers go back up, any of you with a mic wanna join a party and raid a server or two? <3


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Every time I log into Battlelog, Lune is playing in a server somewhere, He must play on the toilet, with a microwave next to him, and a small fridge, lol...

Also, you can tell when they shut the servers down, the post on here pile up quick!


haha lune must be like this guy


----------



## HaGGeN

This game is all about teamwork. Unfortunately when you have a bunch of idiots as teammates it can make the game very frustrating. I've encountered this many times in the beta. I still won't cancel my pre order of course, this game is going to rock!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Well~ I've been looking for partners to play this game for some time. It seems like I'm going to have to go to BC2 just to find a clan, to then play some BF3 with... lol~

I'd like to play with some OCN mates, but only got to have a round with Thorsmalice, with no mic. *laughs*

When the servers go back up, any of you with a mic wanna join a party and raid a server or two? <3


Well I wouldn't mind playing with some others from here and communicate in vent. I'm from US West region but I will try to stay away from BF3 or my computer in fact as much as I can until Friday because I have a lot of assignments and exams this week.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Well~ I've been looking for partners to play this game for some time. It seems like I'm going to have to go to BC2 just to find a clan, to then play some BF3 with... lol~

I'd like to play with some OCN mates, but only got to have a round with Thorsmalice, with no mic. *laughs*

When the servers go back up, any of you with a mic wanna join a party and raid a server or two? <3


I wouldn't mind, assuming the servers are back up soonish. Vent?

Edit: I'm far from awesome at the game, but am picking it up alright now


----------



## [email protected]

Hate it when servers shut down when you're doing so friggin good you know? Kinda reminds me how Steam always update the client server and kicks you out of the game unannounced lol


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Hate it when servers shut down when you're doing so friggin good you know? Kinda reminds me how Steam always update the client server and kicks you out of the game unannounced lol










this
I was doing pretty good with a squad of people that I didn't know purely playing as a team without VOIP


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thx1138*


I'm not a big fan of prone either... is he dead or prone?










This is actually one of the worst glitches in the beta. Some dead bodies are actually alive(usually the ones that shake a bit). If you shoot the "dead" body, you will kill the invisible owner of the body. Ive recorded this twice now, and i can upload it if you would like to see.


----------



## JoeyTB

I'll be up for a game when it comes up again, I've got pretty much all the voip's under the sun so yeah


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


This is actually one of the worst glitches in the beta. Some dead bodies are actually alive(usually the ones that shake a bit). If you shoot the "dead" body, you will kill the invisible owner of the body. Ive recorded this twice now, and i can upload it if you would like to see.


Yea for the first time today i actually saw glitches. People running weird like the guy who posted his youtube video. I even saw more head stretches. Maybe they shut the server down to fix a few more bugs again recently? Who knows. Especially the invisible killer killcam. Hate that. Makes me think he's hacking lol. But he's not.

Oh as for the sniper class, the straight bolt rifle, does it reload on default or is it a bug after a 1 shot? Everyone else says it's a bug and i said no it cannot be cuz this is just a different rifle where you have to RELOAD again to shoot. Some rifles are like that. Couldn't find evidence that it is.


----------



## Jodiuh

Damnit, slow down! I got all excited while finishing pg 451 cause I knew 454 was right around the corner...then I could go back to refreshing battlelog...then 2 more pages popped up! And yes! I know I'm not helping with this useless post, but I'm venting and that makes me feel better!!


----------



## Frazz

I wonder if we will make it to 2000 pages before the full game release.









Im going to say that yes, we will, because in a week we have added over 500 pages









Look: 500 pages ago http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...read-1323.html


----------



## JoeyTB

Back up.


----------



## indus

Yeah animations are way over the top.Players do long jumps and slide, and frankly i hate prone.Not sure how it will affect the gameplay in final.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

I would just like the say the UMP-45 is completely full of win.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Hrmm, is it down for everyone else?

"You are already matchmaking, please wait for that to complete. "


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yea for the first time today i actually saw glitches. People running weird like the guy who posted his youtube video. I even saw more head stretches. Maybe they shut the server down to fix a few more bugs again recently? Who knows. Especially the invisible killer killcam. Hate that. Makes me think he's hacking lol. But he's not.

Oh as for the sniper class, the straight bolt rifle, does it reload on default or is it a bug after a 1 shot? Everyone else says it's a bug and i said no it cannot be cuz this is just a different rifle where you have to RELOAD again to shoot. Some rifles are like that. Couldn't find evidence that it is.


I hope they fixed some of the major glitches, but i doubt it.

I cant seem to get the straight bolt to work. Ive tried it on all the sniper rifles, and even tried reloading while still scoped 2 seconds after shooting. Nothing seems to work for me.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Hrmm, is it down for everyone else?

"You are already matchmaking, please wait for that to complete. "


Oh snap, it is :/ Didn't even realise that, I thought it was back up since you could log into battlelog


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Yeah, this would havebeen my first time playing in 4 days.

Last time I played, there weren't any glitches like you guys speak of.

But my buddy was playing earlier today and he was QQing to me about a bunch of glitches.


----------



## shineon2011

Regardless of the Beta, I'm still excited for this game and lord knows I'm not buying MW3.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I wouldn't mind, assuming the servers are back up soonish. Vent?

Edit: I'm far from awesome at the game, but am picking it up alright now


What's your Battlelog name? :3 We can use Vent, but Battlelog has its own chat we can use too.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


I would just like the say the UMP-45 is completely full of win.











Enjoy it now, because I suspect the UMP will get nerfed before/shortly after release!


----------



## AlvoAsh

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...ent-after-all/

Some news on squad management !


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Enjoy it now, because I suspect the UMP will get nerfed before/shortly after release!


I think it's pretty sad that they're nerfing it based on the tears of a few mid level players who haven't even tasted all the weapons. The only reason everyone is using it, is because it's given to all regardless of class. So if you want to experiment and level up a class~ what better choice than the highest level general PDW you have at the time? It's not that good compared to later weapons at all.


----------



## FilluX

Will there be a "theatre mode" or something similar as in black ops that lets you watch the rounds you have played?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I think it's pretty sad that they're nerfing it based on the tears of a few mid level players who haven't even tasted all the weapons. The only reason everyone is using it, is because it's given to all regardless of class. So if you want to experiment and level up a class~ what better choice than the highest level general PDW you have at the time? It's not that good compared to later weapons at all.


Lol, I think I'm probably one of those players you have described, though free from tears.

I think it does need a bit of balance. I'm getting killed by it in too many completely different scenarios. It doesn't appear to have a weakness. I'm getting killed at range whenever I've already got the first shots in etc. I mean, I'm seeing teams where every player who has unlocked it is using it, with the exception of Recons. I don't know if that is right.

Alternatively, make it an engineer weapon.

IMO.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Man, I really wanted to play too.

Hrmm.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FilluX*


Will there be a "theatre mode" or something similar as in black ops that lets you watch the rounds you have played?


There will be Battlerecorder - way better than threatre mode


----------



## SafeKlok

People were complaining about the UMP?

I've only seen hate for my f2000 kills.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I think it's pretty sad that they're nerfing it based on the tears of a few mid level players who haven't even tasted all the weapons. The only reason everyone is using it, is because it's given to all regardless of class. So if you want to experiment and level up a class~ what better choice than the highest level general PDW you have at the time? It's not that good compared to later weapons at all.


ROFL so true.. UMP 45 is very nice, but I can BEAT "insert random player that uses ump 45" with any weapon since I play with all of them


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Oh and in my opinion, we should wait until we have (if we get) server side hit registration before we worry about balancing guns.


Yes, I had considered that too. That's why I'm not on the UMP 45 QQ bandwagon just yet. Personally I think the apparent OPness of the UMP is down to a combination of high ROF and crummy hit registration, not just the gun itself.

And I have no problems with a skillful player pwning me. It happens repeatedly every match. But whenever entire teams are eschewing every other weapon in favour of one single gun, something is wrong somewhere. Suggesting so doesn't make one a CoD crybaby.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


It's not that good compared to later weapons at all.


If first impressions(6 kills) are anything to go by, the VS VAL is an absolute beast. It has seemingly much lower recoil than the P90, but retains the high as hell fire rate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Personally I think the apparent OPness of the UMP is down to a combination of high ROF and crummy hit registration, not just the gun itself.


UMP has a fire rate of 600RPM. That is quite low, which is why it is so effective in every scenario. It has medium damage, and very high accuracy due to low fire rate, and three firing options. These are the same reasons why UMP45 was used by everyone in MW2. And i would know, i played that game more than 15d. By no means is it OP, but it is widely used due to its effectiveness in almost any scenario. Anyone who uses a UMP would be destroyed in medium to close range by a high fire rate gun, such as the VS VAL. So IMO, it is not OP and people are complaining because it is highly adaptable. Therefore, it is widely used.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I'm getting killed by it in too many completely different scenarios. It doesn't appear to have a weakness. I'm getting killed at range whenever I've already got the first shots in etc. I mean, I'm seeing teams where every player who has unlocked it is using it, with the exception of Recons. I don't know if that is right.


Above. Im a recon, and the UMP is my most used gun. Overall, i have more sniper kills though.


----------



## jaumeat

Do you know if you will keep your current beta ranks and unlocks on the release? or will be everything "wiped out"?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaumeat*


Do you know if you will keep your current beta ranks and unlocks on the release? or will be everything "wiped out"?


No Alpha / Beta everr keeps the unlocks







everything will be wiped


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jaumeat*


Do you know if you will keep your current beta ranks and unlocks on the release? or will be everything "wiped out"?


everything will be wiped out

EDIT: Source: http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/beta 3rd column under BF3 Beta FAQ


----------



## Inverse

Would love to Fraps a weapons test here if people want to be my test dummy. Like set it to single shot and fire the UMP, the A-91, the M4A1, the AEK and the G36C and see if the UMP really is just that good.

Lune what's your screen name on BL?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Would love to Fraps a weapons test here if people want to be my test dummy. Like set it to single shot and fire the UMP, the A-91, the M4A1, the AEK and the G36C and see if the UMP really is just that good.

Lune what's your screen name on BL?


FourTwoFour


----------



## jellis142

Being a test dummy is fun. Stats won't be kept, no shame in it.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


FourTwoFour


Ah cool~ yeah I'm sending you messages. XD lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jellis142*









Being a test dummy is fun. Stats won't be kept, no shame in it.


Yeah, just want to put some things to rest and see for real in a clinical environment if there's something fishy about the UMP.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Would love to Fraps a weapons test here if people want to be my test dummy. Like set it to single shot and fire the UMP, the A-91, the M4A1, the AEK and the G36C and see if the UMP really is just that good.

Lune what's your screen name on BL?


Checkout my post first:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


*snip*


That might answer your questions about the UMP.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Would love to Fraps a weapons test here if people want to be my test dummy. Like set it to single shot and fire the UMP, the A-91, the M4A1, the AEK and the G36C and see if the UMP really is just that good.

Lune what's your screen name on BL?


I can tell you now, the UMP is NOT good at anything more than medium ranges.

Some people complaining about it being good at range, must consider 100m to be long range or something.

The M16 is far more accurate from longer ranges. In fact, personally I think the pp2000 is better at longer ranges.

I like to get up close and personal though, and this is where the UMP strengths lie.

As the metro map mostly takes place in close quarters, maybe that's why so many people are feeling its wrath.

Not that its OP, just that the map suits its play style.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Yeah, just want to put some things to rest and see for real in a clinical environment if there's something fishy about the UMP.


I'd be interested to see your results.

I don't see how a gun that is unlockable pretty early on, and useable by every single class is OP.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


UMP has a fire rate of 600RPM. That is quite low, which is why it is so effective in every scenario. It has medium damage, and very high accuracy due to low fire rate, and three firing options. These are the same reasons why UMP45 was used by everyone in MW2. And i would know, i played that game more than 15d. By no means is it OP, but it is widely used due to its effectiveness in almost any scenario. Anyone who uses a UMP would be destroyed in medium to close range by a high fire rate gun, such as the VS VAL. So IMO, it is not OP and people are complaining because it is highly adaptable. Therefore, it is widely used.

Above. Im a recon, and the UMP is my most used gun. Overall, i have more sniper kills though.


That's all fair enough. But I think most BF3 players would prefer not to go down the CoD route, where one gun dominates certain level ranges. You think it's fine, I don't. I suspect we won't agree on this but it will be interesting to see how things play out in release. Especially once the unlocks take longer to come in and there is a greater variety in maps/gamemodes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Yeah, just want to put some things to rest and see for real in a clinical environment if there's something fishy about the UMP.


Just bear in mind the hit reg is still borked, if that has any bearing on your tests.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Some people complaining about it being good at range, must consider 100m to be long range or something.


Sorry, but that isn't my experience. I'm not talking 8x scope ranges, but definitely a lot more than 100m. Then again, I'm fully prepared to accept that my experiences may have more to do with hit reg than OP guns.

But I'll be interested to see how things progress.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's all fair enough. But I think most BF3 players would prefer not to go down the CoD route, where one gun dominates certain level ranges. You think it's fine, I don't. I suspect we won't agree on this but it will be interesting to see how things play out in release. Especially once the unlocks take longer to come in.


I can only think of removing the UMP from the game as a solution, which i dont mind. Any balancing changes, and it just wouldn't be a UMP to me.

Im using the engineer right now, and the SCAR-H seems to be just as beastly as it was when i played SOCOM. I wish i had unlocked it earlier. But it feels like it has a little more recoil than the UMP, which i find odd.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Sorry, but that isn't my experience. I'm not talking 8x scope ranges, but definitely a lot more than 100m. Then again, I'm fully prepared to accept that my experiences may have more to do with hit reg than OP guns.

But I'll be interested to see how things progress.


Sorry but its just not accurate at any more than I'd say 200m at most. Even single shot there is huge bullet deviation.

Its a close range, spray and pray weapon, which deals a fair amount of damage, and its clip holds a decent amount of ammo, meaning you can easily engage 2 or 3 enemys with one mag.

It also doesn't have much recoil.

Its defo not OP, its just suited to the close quarters fighting of Metro.

People want too many guns 'balanced'. What's the point? Different guns have different strengths and weaknesses depending on the scenario.

We don't want a case where nearly every SMG or Assault rifle are basically the same apart from appearance. That's what tends to happen when they 'balance' things.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I can only think of removing the UMP from the game as a solution, which i dont mind. Any balancing changes, and it just wouldn't be a UMP to me.

Im using the engineer right now, the SCAR-H seems to be just as beastly as it was when i played SOCOM. I wish i had unlocked it earlier. But it feels like it has a little more recoil than the UMP, which i find odd.


I wouldn't advocate removing it from the game, that seems overkill.

If it hasn't been balanced in the release version, then people, including myself, will just have to adapt.

I dunno, most people here seem to think it's fine. I suspect I'm in the wrong on this one, but time will tell.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


People want too many guns 'balanced'. What's the point? Different guns have different strengths and weaknesses depending on the scenario.

We don't want a case where nearly every SMG or Assault rifle are basically the same apart from appearance. That's what tends to happen when they 'balance' things.


Are you talking about Black Ops


----------



## cyber_monkey91

So i'm playing right now, because the servers are back up.

It seems different than a few days ago.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Are you talking about Black Ops



















Considering I'm in the BF3 thread - what do you think??









They made an arse of balancing BF2, they made an arse of balancing BF2142, and they made an arse of balancing BC2.

Very few weapons in those games have any advantage of another weapon of the same type. Some people like to call in balancing, personally its just putting everyone on the same playing field to silence the whiners.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Sorry but its just not accurate at any more than I'd say 200m at most. Even single shot there is huge bullet deviation.


Not to keep drilling the point, but *it has been my experience *that the UMP is capable of hitting and killing targets at ranges beyond that.

But: hit reg!

I'm also fully prepared to accept that I may just be a mega noob QQ merchant









Quote:



We don't want a case where nearly every SMG or Assault rifle are basically the same apart from appearance. That's what tends to happen when they 'balance' things.


Very true. But, personally, I don't want a scenario where I'm forced to use a particular gun to be competitive. That's a bit too CoD.

I have faith in DICE though.

I didn't play BFBC2 MP very much in the early days of its release. Where there any perceived balance issues back then? And if so, were they resolved?


----------



## [email protected]

You are right about the scar. I have it unlocked and it seems to be bad but I think once you unlock kits for the accesories then maybe it will be more accurate but my god that gun does recoil and sometimes I just caant hit anyone long range cuz of the weird iron sight. Fov is locked ugh lol.


----------



## lokster

hey guys im downloading the beta over origins, and well, its 100% done but it keeps downloading! its 4.4gb out of 3.9 gb now =/ and still going, how big is this beta???


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eskanasi*


My advice is to join a clan.


Great advice. I have done this w/ a couple games, Jedi Knight 2 and Halo. You get to know how the other members play, chat on forums, etc. Good times indeed.























Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


I couldn't tell what team I was on in the beta ):


See! I need to play with people like you! Because I'm getting slaughtered out there, lol!























Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Go kill yourself please...


This is a terrible terrible thing to say.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*


With call of duty i can go in, Kill some people and go out, BFBC2 and BF3 its like go in run round get sniped, Autobalance round lost... and you have lost the will to bother playing today...The game isnt fun, I mean BF2 was fun and BC2 at some times...


I feel the same way. I never really had "fun fun" in BC2 and BF3's looking the same. I think my playstyle's just more COD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *indus*


Yeah animations are way over the top.Players do long jumps and slide, and frankly i hate prone.Not sure how it will affect the gameplay in final.


I definitely feel like I'm fighting all kinds of movement just to get a shot off. Sure, it looks realistic, but it's jarring to me. I think I prefer the roving gun turrets of COD4/UT2K4/L4D.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


UMP has a fire rate of 600RPM.


See...they need to have special servers for people like you. I can't name ANY of the guns, let alone their stats. They outta have a pre-test for BF3 so we can be put in our respective skill slots. I should never ever ever have to play against you nawon72.









Finally got a working 560 Ti today and I'll admit, the games a lot better when it's not crashing every 5 min, lol! Also, for those of you w/ Nvidia cards, I noticed a tremendous difference in IQ between the default control panel settings and High Quality/Clamp LOD. There's a lot less shimmer/flicker/rough stuff going on.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow you are very late with the beta. You know it ends on the 10th? Lol


----------



## lokster

hahaha i didnt know the beta ends on the 10th! meh, id still like a glimpse of whats to come







)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokster*


hahaha i didnt know the beta ends on the 10th! meh, id still like a glimpse of whats to come







)


Please don't judge the whole game on Operation Metro! Caspian Border was much better.

Unless you end up loving Operation Metro. In that case, please judge the whole game on Operation Metro.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokster*


hey guys im downloading the beta over origins, and well, its 100% done but it keeps downloading! its 4.4gb out of 3.9 gb now =/ and still going, how big is this beta???


It is 3.9GB. Maybe try re-DL









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Considering I'm in the BF3 thread - what do you think??









They made an arse of balancing BF2, they made an arse of balancing BF2142, and they made an arse of balancing BC2.

Very few weapons in those games have any advantage of another weapon of the same type. Some people like to call in balancing, personally its just putting everyone on the same playing field to silence the whiners.


If the BF2 and such had guns balanced like BOps, i can see why they failed. It gets really boring when every gun feels the same.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You are right about the scar. I have it unlocked and it seems to be bad but I think once you unlock kits for the accesories then maybe it will be more accurate but my god that gun does recoil and sometimes I just caant hit anyone long range cuz of the weird iron sight.


When i first used it, i just burst fired and got an 8 killstreak. The accuracy gets a bit better once you get the foregrip, but only enough to spray medium range.

The iron sights are the best ive seen. I picked off a sniper i couldnt even see(glare FTW, or lose. im recon) half way across the park of metro. Just switch to single fire, and shoot every second or so. The irons remind me of Galil in BOps. And i cant help but compare everything to CoD. Its my most played game beside SOCOM(on PSP, 500h at least), and its about the only game i know in depth.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lokster*


hey guys im downloading the beta over origins, and well, its 100% done but it keeps downloading! its 4.4gb out of 3.9 gb now =/ and still going, how big is this beta???


Still downloading, lol? I hope you get the whole retail game.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


See...they need to have special servers for people like you. I can't name ANY of the guns, let alone their stats. They outta have a pre-test for BF3 so we can be put in our respective skill slots. I should never ever ever have to play against you nawon72.










I lawled so hard. They should have an extra special server for me, since i consider myself a casual. I like to screw around, and use guns that are crap. The only time i use a normal gun is when my team is getting wrecked. And when i do, watch out









Just look at these stats:
http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/Capture099.png
http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/Capture100.png


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


*Snip*


Holy shizz homes, you're a fan of detailed replies I see.

Quote:



I definitely feel like I'm fighting all kinds of movement just to get a shot off. Sure, it looks realistic, but it's jarring to me. I think I prefer the roving gun turrets of COD4/UT2K4/L4D.


Meh, the animations certainly temper the twitchiness out of the game, as if ADS didn't already do that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*

If the BF2 and such had guns balanced like BOps, i can see why they failed. It gets really boring when every gun feels the same


Errr, BF2 didn't fail. It still has a relatively large following, and was probably the most fun I've ever had in a FPS.


----------



## Jodiuh

I tried, but the second screenshot had too many guns/too much info and my head started hurting. You're right though, you belong on your own server...all alone...with nobody to pick on.


----------



## Lune

Unlocked everything for the medic and it gave me M16A3 & AK-74M :O It's the first weapons, but what happened is I can use M16 on Russian side and AK-74M on American side







I think this is weird haha


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Errr, BF2 didn't fail. It still has a relatively large following, and was probably the most fun I've ever had in a FPS.


I didnt mean the game failed, i meant the guns. But that was an assumption based on my BOps experience. I havent actually played the game.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Unlocked everything for the medic and it gave me M16A3 & AK-74M :O It's the first weapons, but what happened is I can use M16 on Russian side and AK-74M on American side







I think this is weird haha


That's good I guess, if I could've used the M16 with both factions I would've maxed it out


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Unlocked everything for the medic and it gave me M16A3 & AK-74M :O It's the first weapons, but what happened is I can use M16 on Russian side and AK-74M on American side







I think this is weird haha


Same thing happened to me with recon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I tried, but the second screenshot had too many guns/too much info and my head started hurting. You're right though, you belong on your own server...all alone...with nobody to pick on.


You need a special lolrep button. I would have already given you two in the last 5m









If anything, people pick on me. Ive been called a hacker at least twice now. Although i made two of the accusers(i was quickscoping them) rage quit when i pulled out the UMP.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I didnt mean the game failed, i meant the guns. But that was an assumption based on my BOps experience. I havent actually played the game.


Aw dude, that's a pity. There was nothing else like it at the time! I'm sure you would have enjoyed it, even if the weapons were a bit similar









In other news: Looks like BF3 might be coming to Steam.

Source.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


That's good I guess, if I could've used the M16 with both factions I would've maxed it out










I just figured out why I couldn't choose between the MK11 and the SVD when I started playing


----------



## FabySwag

Im Sure I can't Run this :|


----------



## crashdummy35

Another dumb question from a guy new to the BF franchise: How do I pick up ammo? Someone dumped me some and I couldn't grab it and ended up dying 0.o

I thought R was for pick-ups..?


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Please don't judge the whole game on Operation Metro! Caspian Border was much better.

Unless you end up loving Operation Metro. In that case, please judge the whole game on Operation Metro.


Haha...

While I still don't understand why Metro was the beta map, other than to maybe draw CoD palyers, and I just want more Caspian, I must say that as a BF/Non-CoD player I actually enjoyed Metro.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


If anything, people pick on me. Ive been called a hacker at least twice now. Although i made two of the accusers(i was quickscoping them) rage quit when i pulled out the UMP.


lol, me and my mate got called a hacker in BC2 because of my awesome chopper flying skills... he raged so much because we kept on killing his chopper before he could get a shot off at us lol

I'm not too bad on the ground either(as in almost always in the top 3) but I've never been called a hacker for that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


I just figured out why I couldn't choose between the MK11 and the SVD when I started playing










Ew snipers. Learn to use AR's in single shot, so much more satisfying


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Aw dude, it's a pity. There was nothing else like it at the time!


I was blinded by all the CoD videos, and fanboi friends. But not this time. BF3 is where its at for me. CoD(4 in particular) is now something i play every now and then when i want to bring back my first console and payed gaming memories. Something about MW2 made me rage quit in 3h everytime.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FabySwag*


Im Sure I can't Run this :|


My old rig couldn't even run Minecraft properly >.>


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Another dumb question from a guy new to the BF franchise: How do I pick up ammo? Someone dumped me some and I couldn't grab it and ended up dying 0.o

I thought R was for pick-ups..?


lol









Just stand near it and you'll re-supply your ammo!


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


My old rig couldn't even run Minecraft properly >.>


Nothing can run Minecraft properly


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I'm not too bad on the ground either(as in almost always in the top 3) but I've never been called a hacker for that










One day, you will be called a hacker when your using an AR. Your time will come









Ive even been called a hacker for using the mobile deployment gadget, lol:
http://img.techpowerup.org/111005/Capture110.jpg
Yes, that a collat headshot i just got.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Ew snipers. Learn to use AR's in single shot, so much more satisfying










Ive tried both, and i still get more satisfaction from a one shot kill.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Another dumb question from a guy new to the BF franchise: How do I pick up ammo? Someone dumped me some and I couldn't grab it and ended up dying 0.o

I thought R was for pick-ups..?


I think R is just to pick up another kit, though I don't know if it is working because I've never used it. I'm not sure if you can pick up ammo alone, might need to rely on a Support player dumping an ammo crate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*

While I still don't understand why Metro was the beta map, other than to maybe draw CoD palyers, and I just want more Caspian, I must say that as a BF/Non-CoD player I actually enjoyed Metro.


You know, I gotta admit OM is growing on me









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*

I was blinded by all the CoD videos, and fanboi friends. But not this time. BF3 is where its at for me. CoD(4 in particular) is now something i play every now and then when i want to bring back my first console and payed gaming memories. Something about MW2 made me rage quit in 3h everytime.


Funny you should talk about fanboi's. The only reason I bought BF2 at the time was because I went to the game store with a few new work colleagues who were all like 'OMG BF2 IS THE BEST GAME EVAR!!!', so I bought it. Turned out they were right.

CoD 4 was such a good game. What a pity the series has been allowed to stagnate, because it does offer a very different, fairly unique playing experience.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


lol









Just stand near it and you'll re-supply your ammo!


Aw man... Are you serious?! I was hitting R and jumping up and down on it! I'm such a noob.









Edit: @chewbaccasdad, yeah it works, I've picked up a few guns in-game. I was just completely lost about the ammo. Was jumping up and down on it like a lunatic and got smoked for the effort.

Thanks for the tips though guys.

Double Edit: @ Lune







I see you guys doing all this stuff. I barely got the flashlight tonight







!!! Better sharpen my game or I'll make OCN look bad when this game drops.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Aw man... Are you serious?! I was hitting R and jumping up and down on it! I'm such a noob.










rofl


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Aw man... Are you serious?! I was hitting R and jumping up and down on it! I'm such a noob.









Edit: @chewbaccasdad, yeah it works, I've picked up a few guns in-game. I was just completely lost about the ammo. Was jumping up and down on it like a lunatic and got smoked for the effort.

Thanks for the tips though guys.

Double Edit: @ Lune







I see you guys doing all this stuff. I barely got the flashlight tonight







!!! Better sharpen my game or I'll make OCN look bad when this game drops.


Dude, that's some funny shizz.

Also, don't worry; making OCN look bad by being terrible at BF3 is pratically my job.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


You know, I gotta admit OM is growing on me










I actually didn't mind it in the alpha... it's just that they moved B and took out the APC, makes it way too hard to get to the second round of MCOM's with a bad team


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I actually didn't mind it in the alpha... it's just that they moved B and took out the APC, *makes it way too hard to get to the second round of MCOM's with a bad team *










so true


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I actually didn't mind it in the alpha... it's just that they moved B and took out the APC, makes it way too hard to get to the second round of MCOM's with a bad team










Absolutely. A good team makes all the difference, though I suspect this will be a beta problem, because in release, hopefully, most people will be playing as a team.

Once you are past the first set of MCOMs, the level is really very good, there are always plenty of ways to approach your objective.

My only minor gripe is that it can be hard to mount an effective defense on the third set of MCOMs, but like I said, it's a minor concern.


----------



## EVILNOK

Do you guys find yourself getting blinded by teammates with the flashlight/laser sight? Or having positions given away by the guy near you trying to sneak across the map with a beacon brighter than the sun beaming for all to see? May as well hold up a sign that says "snipers, I don't know how to turn this off, shoot me". I think most of them have no idea they can turn it off/on with the "T" button.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15186078*
> Do you guys find yourself getting blinded by teammates with the flashlight/laser sight?


Yes, all the time -_-

Once you get used to it, someone shining the light at you doesn't give them much of an advantage, I just unload my clip in the center of the light and generally the guy is more surpised by me not being stunned by the light than I am of the flashlight.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15186103*
> Yes, all the time -_-
> 
> Once you get used to it, someone shining the light at you doesn't give them much of an advantage, I just unload my clip in the center of the light and generally the guy is more surpised by me not being stunned by the light than I am of the flashlight.


no no, I'm talking about teammates, not enemies. But ya I do the same when I see that ungodly bright light take over my screen.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15186103*
> Yes, all the time -_-
> 
> Once you get used to it, someone shining the light at you doesn't give them much of an advantage, *I just unload my clip in the center of the light and generally the guy is more surpised* by me not being stunned by the light than I am of the flashlight.


+1 exactly what I do too. God help my team mate n00bs when friendly fire is turned on, because they'll be getting it too for blinding me.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15186123*
> no no, I'm talking about teammates, not enemies. But ya I do the same when I see that ungodly bright light take over my screen.


Haha, I meant "Yes, all the time -_-" with team mates blinding you, the next bit was just about flashlights in general.

I had a situation yesterday, we were on defence in the tunnel, I'd taken down four guys and was out of ammo, so decided to duck right and try find ammo. BAM! Friendly flashlight in my face, so I couldn't see where the gap between the trains was, and then we both get taken out :/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15186148*
> Haha, I meant "Yes, all the time -_-" with team mates blinding you, the next bit was just about flashlights in general.
> 
> I had a situation yesterday, we were on defence in the tunnel, I'd taken down four guys and was out of ammo, so decided to duck right and try find ammo. BAM! Friendly flashlight in my face, so I couldn't see where the gap between the trains was, and then we both get taken out :/


Haha I know the feeling. I click mine off as soon as I spawn and turn it on when I think I'm getting ready for it to be useful. I just think most people have no idea they can turn it off. I wish they would make it off by default when you spawn. I mentioned it on the big " flashlight is OP" thread on EA forums but who knows.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186072*
> My only minor gripe is that it can be hard to mount an effective defense on the third set of MCOMs, but like I said, it's a minor concern.


Its real simple. There are a set of stairs which is one of the choke points. Just pull out an RPG and shoot at the angle roof above the stairs. The other two are pretty easy to cover with a gun. But if they get past, pull out the RPG and blow up those sites yourself. Nothing will survive.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15186171*
> Its real simple. There are a set of stairs which is one of the choke points. Just pull out an RPG and shoot at the angle roof above the stairs. The other two are pretty easy to cover with a gun. But if they get past, pull out the RPG and blow up those sites yourself. Nothing will survive.


You use prone and M249. Its super effective. I love being on defense in that area.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15186134*
> +1 exactly what I do too. God help my team mate n00bs when friendly fire is turned on, because they'll be getting it too for blinding me.


Agreed.

For all the whining about flashlights, shooting a flashlight in the face is a remarkably effective way of killing the flashlights owner.

I'm surprised more people haven't realised this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15186171*
> Its real simple. There are a set of stairs which is one of the choke points. Just pull out an RPG and shoot at the angle roof above the stairs. The other two are pretty easy to cover with a gun. But if they get past, pull out the RPG and blow up those sites yourself. Nothing will survive.


Cheers for the tip +rep

It'll give me an excuse to play with the Engi some more.

I'm also hoping to unlock C4 soon, maybe rig the MCOM and take some bomb planters out that way.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Double post, soz.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186185*
> Agreed.
> 
> For all the whining about flashlights, shooting a flashlight in the face is a remarkably effective way of killing the flashlights owner.
> 
> I'm surprised more people haven't realised this.


Don't be so naive. We all realize this and just shoot the center. The main complaint here is on friendly flashlights. Enemies can use it all they want, but a lot of the time, I end up with the kill anyway, regardless if they have the light, but it tells me exactly where they are from far distances as well.

If they are going to keep the flashlight and laser in the game, the least they can do is make it so it does nothing against your own team.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186185*
> Agreed.
> 
> For all the whining about flashlights, shooting a flashlight in the face is a remarkably effective way of killing the flashlights owner.
> 
> I'm surprised more people haven't realised this.
> 
> Cheers for the tip +rep
> 
> It'll give me an excuse to play with the Engi some more.
> 
> I'm also hoping to unlock C4 soon, maybe rig the MCOM and take some bomb planters out that way.


Ya I don't know what people think is on the other side of that flashlight.
I've been playing Engi to unlock the robot. 1-2 more games and I'll have it. TBH that robot is the only think I'm not really happy about seeing in BF3 so far. It just makes me think of the remote control car from black ops. That being said I still can't wait to try it out


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15186103*
> Yes, all the time -_-
> 
> Once you get used to it, someone shining the light at you doesn't give them much of an advantage, I just unload my clip in the center of the light and generally the guy is more surpised by me not being stunned by the light than I am of the flashlight.


I learned that people have gotten used to the light, and if they see the beam on the walls in a hall etc~ they can mentally prepare themselves for it and it doesn't really affect them.

So I learned to flash and stun with the light. I'll appear with it off then turn it on, shoot, leave~ then return with the light off. Usually surprises them.

Normally, best thing I do is wait for them to show up, they spot me~ but as they're about to shoot I light my taclight as I spray. It usually discombobulates them enough for me to edge out a victory with up to two opponents, maybe three.

Once mouse bindings come in, I'll be able to set flashlight to my thumb key, and I'll try clicking it on and off a lot to cause a strobe effect as I strafe. Hard to do that on the keyboard while moving atm.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15186275*
> I learned that people have gotten used to the light, and if they see the beam on the walls in a hall etc~ they can mentally prepare themselves for it and it doesn't really affect them.
> 
> So I learned to flash and stun with the light. I'll appear with it off then turn it on, shoot, leave~ then return with the light off. Usually surprises them.
> 
> Normally, best thing I do is wait for them to show up, they spot me~ but as they're about to shoot I light my taclight as I spray. It usually discombobulates them enough for me to edge out a victory with up to two opponents, maybe three.
> 
> Once mouse bindings come in, I'll be able to set flashlight to my thumb key, and I'll try clicking on it a lot to cause a strobe effect as I strafe. Hard to do that on the keyboard while moving atm.


Exactly what I do with it, although if most of my team is camping I'll flash it in their faces too just to make me feel a little better


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdasch3;15186233*
> Don't be so naive. We all realize this and just shoot the center. The main complaint here is on friendly flashlights. Enemies can use it all they want, but a lot of the time, I end up with the kill anyway, regardless if they have the light, but it tells me exactly where they are from far distances as well.
> 
> If they are going to keep the flashlight and laser in the game, the least they can do is make it so it does nothing against your own team.


I get what you're saying, but unfortunately they can't patch out stupid team mates.

Much like team mates who use tanks as transport and then leave it on the enemy doorstep, sometimes people are just plum stupid.

This is one of the things that sets BF apart from other fps, in that tactics can win a round and the lack of tactics can loose it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15185814*
> ...as if ADS didn't already do that!


Haha, they are pretty ridiculous. I'm all for ads, just 100% the opposite of say...this...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzoq441Ul6E[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15185850*
> In other news: Looks like BF3 might be coming to Steam.
> 
> Source.


Great, just went I finally get used to the moriginlestation of EACoreServer.exe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FabySwag;15185866*
> Im Sure I can't Run this :|


Don't worry dude, no one's running. We're all hurdling!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15185950*
> Aw man... Are you serious?! I was hitting R and jumping up and down on it! I'm such a noob.


Hahahah!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186008*
> ...making OCN look bad by being terrible at BF3 is pratically my job.


I think it's great that OCN helps out those that need to ride the little bus.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15186275*
> Once mouse bindings come in, I'll be able to set flashlight to my thumb key, and I'll try clicking it on and off a lot to cause a strobe effect as I strafe.


That's just wrong! Why can't everyone just run into the open and shoot each other like we used to 7 yrs ago? All these tactics! Fooey!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15186285*
> Exactly what I do with it, although if most of my team is camping I'll flash it in their faces too just to make me feel a little better


LOL


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15186275*
> Once mouse bindings come in, I'll be able to set flashlight to my thumb key, and I'll try clicking it on and off a lot to cause a strobe effect as I strafe. Hard to do that on the keyboard while moving atm.


if you've got a mouse with macros etc. you can set a keystroke binding to the mouse buttons and aven make those keystrokes program specific. i have my middle mouse button set as "G" and 1 of my thumb buttons to "F" so i can throw grenades and knife from my mouse; but if i quit the game or alt tab the buttons return to their default usage

edit: if BF3 does make it to steam; i'm definitely going to be cancelling my origin preorder..


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15186275*
> I learned that people have gotten used to the light, and if they see the beam on the walls in a hall etc~ they can mentally prepare themselves for it and it doesn't really affect them.
> 
> So I learned to flash and stun with the light. I'll appear with it off then turn it on, shoot, leave~ then return with the light off. Usually surprises them.
> 
> Normally, best thing I do is wait for them to show up, they spot me~ but as they're about to shoot I light my taclight as I spray. It usually discombobulates them enough for me to edge out a victory with up to two opponents, maybe three.
> 
> Once mouse bindings come in, I'll be able to set flashlight to my thumb key, and I'll try clicking it on and off a lot to cause a strobe effect as I strafe. Hard to do that on the keyboard while moving atm.


That's a bit genius. I have a programmable mouse, so I could theoretically program it to turn on the taclight only when I look down the sights. Hmmmmm. Interesto.


----------



## snow cakes

think about it, your getting blinded int he subway tunnel cus its dark and thats half the map....your going to be playing in huge conquest maps, im sure the flashlight won't bother you when your driving by in a tank


----------



## ignite

Just want to put this here. Read this over at anandtech. For those of us that played Caspian, even for a few minutes, I think we agree with this (atleast I do).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GullyFoyle;32358794*
> ==================================================
> 
> Battlefieldo - BF3, A True Sequel to BF2? Yes


Quote:


> ...
> 
> I was involved in the Alpha trial and I enjoyed Operation Metro quite a bit, but there was something missing in it. Like most of the community of gamers eagerly waiting the release of this game, clinging to any new video that is released, I was uncertain if Battlefield 3 would really be the true sequel to Battlefield 2. Once I stepped foot into Caspian Border, I knew this was indeed the Sequel I've been waiting years to play. There were Jets flying over head, the sound of tanks treads crumbling through trees in the distance and my squad mate saying voice commands like "There is a big ******* tank over there!"
> 
> See that bush soldier? Better prone there with your RPG because a big ******* tank is heading to your position!
> 
> With the Open Beta of Battlefield 3 released, there is a lot of complaints about Battlefield 3 from the community. I wanted to write this article to send the word out not to worry and be patient. Operation Metro on 32 player rush is not a true Battlefield 3 Experience in my honest opinion. Yes it has amazing weapon damage and tight infantry combat but playing Caspian Border was a totally different experience and is exactly what 90% of Battlefield fans are waiting for. It's a shame that it wasn't made the default Beta map. But perhaps that is due to server related issues.
> 
> Caspian Border is not even the largest map in Battlefield 3, and from playing it I was amazed at how huge it was. The flying area was almost triple to what the regular area was, making it easy to take your jet to the outskirts and line up a strafing run on an unsuspecting tank column. Even when on infantry, the level of detail with small rocky areas with grass and bushes was absolutely mind blowing. Whether you are in a helicopter, on foot or taking a flag with a tank you felt a role in this large battle going on. Playing the game on this map really made me admire the features. While you pull G's on tight corners in the jet, your players breath can be heard heaving. When DICE says BF3 is about immersion, they've nailed it spot on. There was nothing more intense then watching a tank battle obliterate a nook of forest with a Cobra helicopter swooping in low to finish off those who survived.
> 
> ...
> 
> But if you are sceptical, don't worry, Battlefield 3 really is the true sequel to Battlefield 2. It's been well worth the wait.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

dteg, if it does make it to Steam, I'm sure EA will find someway to incentivise keeping your Origin pre-order.


----------



## dteg

i'm sure they will too, but it's going to have to be REALLY good to keep me planted..
great article imo. i've yet to really spend time flying jets though; as i mentioned before my joystick was buggy to say the least, i hope thats all cleared up by release. maybe it's better now since the update but i've yet to check might just do that tonight..


----------



## ignite

On the topic of squads:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2826564925962155306/
Quote:


> HOW WILL SQUADS WORK IN THE RETAIL VERSION OF BATTLEFIELD 3 ON PC/XBOX 360/PLAYSTATION 3?
> 
> Since the Open BETA we've added more advanced functionality to manage your squad. *You will be able to browse and join specific squads through the squad screen. You can see all players that are in a specific squad as well as who's playing as lone wolf. As a squad leader you can set your squad to private as well as kick players from the squad.*
> 
> On console you will also be able to choose if you want the active VoIP channel to be team or squad and invite friends to your squad. You will also be able to mute any player on your team through the scoreboard.


----------



## dteg

i can kind of see the kick feature and mute features being abused; but i will admit kicking a sniper camping in our uncap from my squad will definitely bring a smile to my face..

i do find the voip relatively useless though, most of the time i'm in my clan server and we have a clan vent. no need for ingame voice =/


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186607*
> dteg, if it does make it to Steam, I'm sure EA will find someway to incentivise keeping your Origin pre-order.


 BF3 on steam?
I hope so... Where you guys saw that?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15186697*
> BF3 on steam?
> I hope so... Where you guys saw that?


http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15186706*
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea-and-valve-in-late-stage-talks-to-get-battlefield-3-to-steam/


Well it seems I might add another game to my Steam Account.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I don't particularly care for aircraft in Battlefield. I love them, love the tactical options they present, and I love the fire support they bring, especially in the hands of a skilled pilot. But I never fly them. I'm bad at it.

I'm an infantry type of guy. So I should dig Op Metro, right? Nope.

That article is dead right. CB offered the proper BF experience. You like jets? Fill your boots. Like tanks? Go for it. Want to yomp across the map on foot with your squad and cap a point? Work away. There was something for every type of BF player and more than just 'kill as many enemy players as possible'. Something that Operation Metro just doesn't offer. And that is why I have no doubts about my preorder. Creeping through the long grass as an enemy tank drove right past me, it felt like a BF2 moment.

At this point, I just want the damn game to come out.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186769*
> At this point, I just want the damn game to come out.


and this right here is how you tell who is going to have withdrawal symptoms after the beta is done


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15186785*
> and this right here is how you tell who is going to have withdrawal symptoms after the beta is done


I wouldn't say I'll get withdrawals once Op Metro is gone, I'm not that fussed on it.

I might vomit with anticipation for the days leading up to release though which will be closely followed by crushing depression when I remember I'm terrible at competitive shooters


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186769*
> I don't particularly care for aircraft in Battlefield. I love them, love the tactical options they present, and I love the fire support they bring, especially in the hands of a skilled pilot. But I never fly them. I'm bad at it.
> 
> I'm an infantry type of guy. So I should dig Op Metro, right? Nope.
> 
> That article is dead right. CB offered the proper BF experience. You like jets? Fill your boots. Like tanks? Go for it. Want to yomp across the map on foot with your squad and cap a point? Work away. There was something for every type of BF player and more than just 'kill as many enemy players as possible'. Something that Operation Metro just doesn't offer. And that is why I have no doubts about my preorder. Creeping through the long grass as an enemy tank drove right past me, it felt like a BF2 moment.
> 
> At this point, I just want the damn game to come out.


I'm your pilot then, me and my gunner have gotten called hackers more than once and if we usually top the scoreboard in BC2(I think our hellfire+tracer combo play a big part in this lol). I did get to have a go in the cobra in CB though... terrible, I want it to handle like it did in BF2, now if it moved around as fast as it did up and down(and didn't stop me from doing barrel rolls) I'd be content


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15186730*
> Well it seems I might add another game to my Steam Account.


I'd be happier getting it from Steam


----------



## X-Nine

OMG BF3 JET FOOTAGE!!11!!11! well.. kinda...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15186830*
> I'm your pilot then, me and my gunner have gotten called hackers more than once and if we usually top the scoreboard in BC2(I think our hellfire+tracer combo play a big part in this lol). I did get to have a go in the cobra in CB though... terrible, I want it to handle like it did in BF2, now if it moved around as fast as it did up and down(and didn't stop me from doing barrel rolls) I'd be content


See, I never flew in CB, or in BC2, so I can't compare to BF2. All I remember from BF2 is that you could do some really fine, tight flying. The control over the chopper was so precise. And then the choppers in PR again were even more tight.

Why would they move away from that control mechanism?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;15186850*
> OMG BF3 JET FOOTAGE!!11!!11! well.. kinda...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


OMG LULZ!

That's almost as good as the turtle glitch.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;15186850*
> OMG BF3 JET FOOTAGE!!11!!11! well.. kinda...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu










that's awesome.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186863*
> See, I never flew in CB, or in BC2, so I can't compare to BF2. All I remember from BF2 is that you could do some really fine, tight flying. The control over the chopper was so precise. And then the choppers in PR again were even more tight.
> 
> Why would they move away from that control mechanism?


Yep, incredibly precise controls, BC2 definitely didn't have it although it is much better than BF3 in its current state(basically it's been noobified). I loved it in BF2 because to be good you had to be, well, good. This is the same for BC2 as well to an extent, I'm probably at my prime with my gunner right now, only AA and VADS can take us down(although we know where they all are now and are pretty quick at shooting back), or a lucky shot from a tank but that is really rare now. I just hope they make them handle more like in BF2, they were so hard to fly well, but when done well they were unstoppable


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15186906*
> Yep, incredibly precise controls, BC2 definitely didn't have it although it is much better than BF3 in its current state(basically it's been noobified). I loved it in BF2 because to be good you had to be, well, good. This is the same for BC2 as well to an extent, I'm probably at my prime with my gunner right now, only AA and VADS can take us down(although we know where they all are now and are pretty quick at shooting back), or a lucky shot from a tank but that is really rare now. I just hope they make them handle more like in BF2, they were so hard to fly well, but when done well they were unstoppable


At this stage, I wonder if we won't need to see mods to get the aircraft to handle the same way as they did in BF2. I'm pretty sure DICE want to keep it simple for newbs, which removes the 'awesome in the right hands' and makes them 'average and accessible'. Pity, because when there was a pilot absolutely pwning you in BF2, you'd know they had skill with a chopper. I never once felt dominated by the helis in BC2.

Anytime I tried to fly in BF2, with KBM, my PC would end up complaining because I would be holding down about 10 keys at once, trying not to crash into the ground. Or buildings. Or other helicopters.

I would love the opportunity to try and take you down with a SAM


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186769*
> I don't particularly care for aircraft in Battlefield. I love them, love the tactical options they present, and I love the fire support they bring, especially in the hands of a skilled pilot. But I never fly them. I'm bad at it.
> 
> I'm an infantry type of guy. So I should dig Op Metro, right? Nope.
> 
> That article is dead right. CB offered the proper BF experience. You like jets? Fill your boots. Like tanks? Go for it. Want to yomp across the map on foot with your squad and cap a point? Work away. There was something for every type of BF player and more than just 'kill as many enemy players as possible'. Something that Operation Metro just doesn't offer. And that is why I have no doubts about my preorder. Creeping through the long grass as an enemy tank drove right past me, it felt like a BF2 moment.
> 
> At this point, I just want the damn game to come out.


couldn't have said it better


----------



## ACHILEE5

Does any one know if BF-3 will have bot mode. Like all the other Battlefield games have had!
Or is it going the same as BC2, with just the story mode for single player??


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15183527*
> http://youtu.be/mnNERMJfiD4?hd=1&t=26s
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLO73f0hqyA&feature=youtu.be&hd=1&t=10s


LOL OMG that snake neck thing has happened to me and I was cracking up so hard over Mumble. The guys couldn't see why I was laughing so much because it wasn't happening on their screen.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

A little disappointed in the lack of bullet drop at long distances. I had to completely relearn how to play because of that. It seems that a straight shot is the best bet. Was getting owned for days because I was instinctively adjusting for distance.

Any word on bullet drop? I know we brought it up days ago, but the topic fizzled.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15187015*
> At this stage, I wonder if we won't need to see mods to get the aircraft to handle the same way as they did in BF2. I'm pretty sure DICE want to keep it simple for newbs, which removes the 'awesome in the right hands' and makes them 'average and accessible'. Pity, because when there was a pilot absolutely pwning you in BF2, you'd know they had skill with a chopper. I never once felt dominated by the helis in BC2.
> 
> Anytime I tried to fly in BF2, with KBM, my PC would end up complaining because I would be holding down about 10 keys at once, trying not to crash into the ground. Or buildings. Or other helicopters.
> 
> I would love the opportunity to try and take you down with a SAM


I hope they don't do that, they are there for the skilled, not everybody... that was one thing I didn't like about BC2. The gap between average pilots and good pilots shrunk majorly in it, kinda annoyed me... and you'd never get me with a SAM lol, breaking the lock is so easy, I don't exactly fly high


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15187113*
> A little disappointed in the lack of bullet drop at long distances. I had to completely relearn how to play because of that. It seems that a straight shot is the best bet. Was getting owned for days because I was instinctively adjusting for distance.
> 
> Any word on bullet drop? I know we brought it up days ago, but the topic fizzled.


This took some getting used to for me as well.

I kinda like it better this way though. Keep in mind the maps in BF3 will be much larger which would make sniping a pain with bullet drop similar to BC2.

It looks as if the bullet mechanics for snipers are the same as in BF2. I don't remember BF2 having much bullet drop.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15186906*
> I loved it in BF2 because to be good you had to be, well, good.


sorry ide have to disagree with that bit bf2 any noob with a stick could fly good.

EDIT: thats just the way i seen it , i was rarely in a plane or chopper in bf2 cause im more of a ground infantry person but i could easily jump in said machines and rape the whole map with minimal skill or practise .


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15186607*
> dteg, if it does make it to Steam, I'm sure EA will find someway to incentivise keeping your Origin pre-order.


You mean like openly giving away 20% and 25% coupons, Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2 and/or Medal of Honor for pre-ordering?









Add to that, Origin support actually does something. Trying to contact and deal with Steam support is like banging your head against a door to get it to open. Of course I like Steam but Origin really isn't that bad. If I got the same exact price and extras on Steam as I did with Origin, I probably would order on Steam, but that won't happen.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15187277*
> This took some getting used to for me as well.
> 
> I kinda like it better this way though. Keep in mind the maps in BF3 will be much larger which would make sniping a pain with bullet drop similar to BC2.
> 
> It looks as if the bullet mechanics for snipers are the same as in BF2. I don't remember BF2 having much bullet drop.


That's exactly what i like about bullet drop. Now any noob can snipe across the map. I mean they add sniper glare(which is far exaggerated BTW), and get rid of bullet drop, I don't get it. In the larger BF3 maps it would be cool to snipe from a far distance, but they should make it dificult to do it.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15187302*
> You mean like openly giving away 20% and 25% coupons, Mass Effect 2, Dead Space 2 and/or Medal of Honor for pre-ordering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that, Origin support actually does something. Trying to contact and deal with Steam support is like banging your head against a door to get it to open. Of course I like Steam but Origin really isn't that bad. If I got the same exact price and extras on Steam as I did with Origin, I probably would order on Steam, but that won't happen.


Hey, don't get me wrong, I'm not an Origin hater at all, nor a Steam fanboi







My dealings with EA Support have been extremely positive. I've never had to deal with Steam support, but I've heard bad things.


----------



## Savag3

Completely random, but I never played B2, only BC2. The thing I love so far (what little I experienced) was the flying in bf3. To those that did a lot with the jets/helicopters, is it similar to B2 at all? I was thinking about picking it up if so, because I was completely horrible at flying and would like to "practice" a bit.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!




----------



## SafeKlok




----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It comes a time when "deal with it is the equalent as "behind+licking", "I'm a tool" and "I deserve better but I'm such a "kitten" that I won't demand more".

Just saying/truth.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;15187603*
> *It* There comes a time when "deal with it is the *equalent* equivalent *as* of "behind+licking", "I'm a tool" and "I deserve better but I'm such a "kitten" that I won't demand more".
> 
> Just saying/*truth.*opinion


At least attempt to sound competent.


----------



## djriful

Operation Metro is probably one part of the campaign map at this size. The real version includes vehicles and it might be 2-3 times bigger on Final. There are 2 MCOM where there probably 3-4 MCOM outside. It's harder to defend multiple MCOM where this should make the attacker easier to shift the weight of gun fire between 3-4 MCOMs.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;15187455*


Funny









But most people are over it. Yeah it sucks, but if you are going to let that prevent you from playing what is likely to be an awesome game, then it's your loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15187664*
> Operation Metro is probably one part of the campaign map at this size. The real version includes vehicles and it might be 2-3 times bigger on Final. There are 2 MCOM where there probably 3-4 MCOM outside. It's harder to defend multiple MCOM where this should make the attacker easier to shift the weight of gun fire between 3-4 MCOMs.


I hope you are right, but I don't recall the Rush modes in BFBC2 having more than two MCOMs at a time. Then again, I have only played Rush once on BFBC2.


----------



## Serious Dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit;15172053*
> Any ideas on how my current GPU will run this @ 1080p?


your rig looks pretty good, except the gpu... i think you need an upgrade really fast, at least buy a gtx 570/hd6970... i dont think a gt430 wil be able to pull uo more than 20fps, maybe even less


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15187638*
> At least attempt to sound competent.


I know I have an image that fits your kind of people just perfect.

Yes, I have.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15187768*
> Funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most people are over it. Yeah it sucks, but if you are going to let that prevent you from playing what is likely to be an awesome game, then it's your loss.


I admit it currently is my loss since the BETA isn't even working for me.
But I'll wait it out in hope for a game that actually starts once the game is done.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;15187971*
> I know I have an image that fits your kind of people just perfect.
> 
> Yes, I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit it currently is my loss since the BETA isn't even working for me.
> But I'll wait it out in hope for a game that actually starts once the game is done.


@safeklok
ooohhhh *****, you just got burned son


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;15187971*
> I admit it currently is my loss since the BETA isn't even working for me.
> But I'll wait it out in hope for a game that actually starts once the game is done.


Yep. I'm really really really hoping that the launch build is a lot more stable.

Now before anyone comes along and says 'IT'S A BETA, OF COURSE THINGS WILL BE STABLE YU NAB!!!1', yes, I'm sure it will be much better on launch.

I've just been stung a few too many times recently to accept that as a foregone conclusion.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15188056*
> I've just been stung a few too many times recently to accept that as a foregone conclusion.


Yeah, this has happened way too many times in games over the last few years


----------



## hydropwnics

@ inverse

my buddy setup a macro on his mouse to make the tach light strobe automatically


----------



## EVILNOK

I really don't understand what all the fuss is about having to use Origin. Companies are out to make money and before long every major developer will have something like this in place. As for BF3 ending up on Steam I just don't see it happening. Even if it did its still going to take you to battlelog. I'd rather take the Steam bus to get to BF3 street too but if I have to take the Origin bus guess what? I still get there. If it's that much of a problem let your wallet do the talking and don't buy the game. That is more effective than all the whining on a forum you could ever do.


----------



## 8564dan

Just started pc version







. Better than PS3 IMO but it still has the same random flickering yellow lights every now and then. If i find a sweet spot on the map and zoom in or rotate there are like purple and yellow flickers on screen. Anyone else noticed? The same happens on PS3 too.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15188056*
> Yep. I'm really really really hoping that the launch build is a lot more stable.
> 
> Now before anyone comes along and says 'IT'S A BETA, OF COURSE THINGS WILL BE STABLE YU NAB!!!1', yes, I'm sure it will be much better on launch.
> 
> I've just been stung a few too many times recently to accept that as a foregone conclusion.


I have seen terror in the BETA but that's what BETA is for so I don't really get the EXTREME rage-pre-order-canceling.

It can't be worse than BFBC2 which I spent enough time in to get to level 20.


----------



## Lefty67

The battlelog and key/mouse bindings are what really bother me right now. Gameplay is really fun and the hit detection feels 20x better than BC2.

Cant wait til release so I can play on some real maps


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty67;15188284*
> The battlelog and key/mouse bindings are what really bother me right now. Gameplay is really fun and the hit detection feels 20x better than BC2.
> 
> Cant wait til release so I can play on some real maps


I just tried binding one of my mouse buttons to throw a grenade but couldnt.


----------



## NoTiCe

I have a problem binding my mousewheel click to knife. Miss that from BFBC2.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15185732*
> I didn't play BFBC2 MP very much in the early days of its release. Where there any perceived balance issues back then? And if so, were they resolved?


M60 was insane. Automatic sniper/assault/smg/mg all in one. With 100 rounds a clip. Every medic and their mother used that thing. M60 + shock paddles = Rambo Jesus. The Gustav was a bit lame too. Then it got super nerfed and engineers were awful (smgs were horrid) ha. But, I can't stand people rolling my team with vehicles so I just tried to take out vehicles after that.


----------



## magna224

The hit detection is off for me does anyone else notice this? I have shot people in the head multiple times and not received a kill, and don't say ts because I have bad aim, the only part of their body visible was their head and my crosshair confirmed the hits, yet no kill? Also me and my friend were playing multiplayer and I sprayed into him with a machine gun and crosshair displayed a hits yet the kill cam said he had 100% health.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15186237*
> Ya I don't know what people think is on the other side of that flashlight.
> I've been playing Engi to unlock the robot. 1-2 more games and I'll have it. TBH that robot is the only think I'm not really happy about seeing in BF3 so far. It just makes me think of the remote control car from black ops. That being said I still can't wait to try it out


I have it on the 3rd day of Beta. It's toy and enemies don't pay attention to my EOD Bot anyways. I end up arming MCOMs and burning enemies to death. I have about 22 kills with my EOD Bot (marked as Road kills)

Awesome thing about EOD Bot or other is that you can plant C4 on it and detonate it around a group of camping enemies. It was hilarious.

Most enemies got killed by a bot was so confused. Because the kill title shows nothing but My name and their name got killed by what? Kill shots shows me laying down in the bush with the PDA like device. They are all like "***". Hack. Apparently they did not realize there is a EOD bot around.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKapper;15188750*
> Thought this was pretty funny


I posted that earlier this week.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

This image goes against the TOS, unless you use some MSPaint magic on it we could work this out.


----------



## CattleCorn

That pic is hilarious (and true).


----------



## theturbofd

Does anyone know if the EMR is in the beta? I just unlocked the 50 cal and wondering if I should push to get it?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I don't understand why you can't chat when you're are dead. That's the only time your hands are free and you have the time to do it. Another really dumb design decision.


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone else get tiny stuttering at times while running? I can be in an insane gunfight with explosions everywhere while moving and be running smooth but at times, when i am running it stutters a little?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bru_05;15188611*
> M60 was insane. Automatic sniper/assault/smg/mg all in one. With 100 rounds a clip. Every medic and their mother used that thing. M60 + shock paddles = Rambo Jesus. The Gustav was a bit lame too. Then it got super nerfed and engineers were awful (smgs were horrid) ha. But, I can't stand people rolling my team with vehicles so I just tried to take out vehicles after that.


I bought BC2 on launch and the multiplayer was non-functional due to server stress. As a result, I just played something else and didn't come back to BC2 until a couple months later. I missed all of the above *fun.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224;15188709*
> The hit detection is off for me does anyone else notice this? I have shot people in the head multiple times and not received a kill, and don't say ts because I have bad aim, the only part of their body visible was their head and my crosshair confirmed the hits, yet no kill? Also me and my friend were playing multiplayer and I sprayed into him with a machine gun and crosshair displayed a hits yet the kill cam said he had 100% health.


Probably due the hit reg being client-side. It's a well known issue and, as far as I am aware, unacknowledged.


----------



## kcuestag

Not sure if you guys get this feeling when you order stuff, but I bought 2x EVGA GTX580 and they won't be here until Monday-Tuesday, and it feels like every hour goes like a day...

Wish they would be here already.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15189090*
> Anyone else get tiny stuttering at times while running? I can be in an insane gunfight with explosions everywhere while moving and be running smooth but at times, when i am running it stutters a little?


i had that problem but it was just a laggy server, and it only really happened on caspian when the servers were super overloaded from everyone trying to join, it hasnt happened to me since

kue what are u doing with your 6970s


----------



## ntherblast

Not sure if it is the map or rush mode but it seems like nobody ever wants to bother defend mcoms and everyone just clumps into big groups at one particular area of the map while the enemy sneaks by. Same goes for attacking team but the opposite feels like bc2 all over again nobody cares about objectives


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15189104*
> I bought BC2 on launch and the multiplayer was non-functional due to server stress. As a result, I just played something else and didn't come back to BC2 until a couple months later. I missed all of the above *fun.*


It was pretty lame. They nerfed it with an update down the road but it didn't really change it much. Play styles changed and people dealt with it. But, that's with any game really. Play to the games strengths and mix in your own style to do well. If you don't care and just like goofing around that's ok too. It's all entertainment in my book


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Hang in there little camper, I'm sure they'll be in by the final release. You feel your 2x 6970's aren't' enough? Do you want to sell one of them?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KrazyKapper;15188750*
> Thought this was pretty funny


Its funny because its true lol.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15189142*
> Not sure if it is the map or rush mode but it seems like nobody ever wants to bother defend mcoms and everyone just clumps into big groups at one particular area of the map while the enemy sneaks by. Same goes for attacking team but the opposite feels like bc2 all over again nobody cares about objectives


I think a lot of it is because people are just trying stuff out. They want to unlock and upgrade their weapons before the beta ends. I don't think we'll rank up as fast in the regular game. I'm already level 13 or so and I maybe have 2.5 hours of game play...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15189110*
> Not sure if you guys get this feeling when you order stuff, but I bought 2x EVGA GTX580 and they won't be here until Monday-Tuesday, and it feels like every hour goes like a day...
> 
> Wish they would be here already.












My raffle prize 2500k + motherboard won't ship out until ~October 7th, I'll hopefully get them next week. I'm anxious.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15189137*
> i had that problem but it was just a laggy server, and it only really happened on caspian when the servers were super overloaded from everyone trying to join, it hasnt happened to me since
> 
> kue what are u doing with your 6970s


They're sold.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15189137*
> i had that problem but it was just a laggy server, and it only really happened on caspian when the servers were super overloaded from everyone trying to join, it hasnt happened to me since
> 
> kue what are u doing with your 6970s


I dont think it was the server tbh. Im on the 11.8 drivers so maybe i need to go with 11.9 or wait til the new ones. The game is very playable but is just a little annoying.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;15187971*
> I know I have an image that fits your kind of people just perfect.
> 
> Yes, I have.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15189110*
> Not sure if you guys get this feeling when you order stuff, but I bought 2x EVGA GTX580 and they won't be here until Monday-Tuesday, and it feels like every hour goes like a day...
> 
> Wish they would be here already.


next day shipping cures that :]


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15189142*
> Not sure if it is the map or rush mode but it seems like nobody ever wants to bother defend mcoms and everyone just clumps into big groups at one particular area of the map while the enemy sneaks by. Same goes for attacking team but the opposite feels like bc2 all over again nobody cares about objectives


Hehe, totally. Also, it seems like in every match, the other team are great, defending objectives and planting bombs while my team stand in the middle going 'Herp derp, sniper glare taclight hur hur.'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bru_05;15189154*
> If you don't care and just like goofing around that's ok too. It's all entertainment in my book


I really like your attitude


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15189391*
> Hehe, totally. Also, it seems like in every match, the other team are great, defending objectives and planting bombs while my team stand in the middle going 'Herp derp, sniper glare taclight hur hur.'


Hate that, BF games can get really annoying when your team is pants on head ******ed. I blame the recon kit (flamesuit on), not to say that all recon players are ******ed per say, but rather that most ******ed players tend to play recon


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I play recon just to move spawn points closer to the mcoms if I am an attacker.


----------



## BradleyW

If the final release does not perform well than i will be getting a pair of 580's. It is as simple as that


----------



## [email protected]

Don't you hate it when they allow your opponent to attack you from the rear of the spawn? I think tactical inserts are abused alot for recon snipers in Rush. They need to take that out so you cannot use it in RUSH. Well you can use it but it gets quite annoying if they put one down and they spawn behind you guys. Kinda unfair cuz half of the team never bothers to watch their six and i do.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15189762*
> If the final release does not perform well than i will be getting a pair of 580's. It is as simple as that


Or couldn't you just turn the settings down to high instead of ultra? Or use less AA? Tossing that amount of money around for one game is pretty foolish if you ask me.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, my friend still can't join any servers (disconnected from login server) anyone have a fix? We already tried the host files and other things we found online.


----------



## dezahp

I'm just waiting for the HD 7 series to come out so I can get a pair of new cards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Or couldn't you just turn the settings down to high instead of ultra? Or use less AA? Tossing that amount of money around for one game is pretty foolish if you ask me.


Its not foolish in my case, i'm just not all that with it in the head.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Its not foolish in my case, i'm just not all that with it in the head.


Since you're not all that with it in the head...how about giving those 6970s to me







lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Since you're not all that with it in the head...how about giving those 6970s to me







lol


Only a foll would turn down this offer, here take them!

*Hands two peices of card with 6970 written on them and a drawn on fan at the end*


----------



## dezahp

At least show the pieces of card lol. It was worth a try :]


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15190108*
> At least show the pieces of card lol. It was worth a try :]


oh no....That's why me fps was low. Looks like these cards are to blame hehe.....


----------



## c0ld

I gotta say the AEK-971 is awesomesauce just like in BC2


----------



## BradleyW

Hey check this. The 6950 does far better than the GTX570 for min frame rates at the same res/settings, all ultra in BF3. Could be the Vram.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15190189*
> Hey check this. The 6950 does far better than the GTX570 for min frame rates at the same res/settings, all ultra in BF3. Could be the Vram.


I'm actually not surprised.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15189868*
> Or couldn't you just turn the settings down to high instead of ultra? Or use less AA? Tossing that amount of money around for one game is pretty foolish if you ask me.


You're very against anyone spending anything for this game! In my case, I just won a 2500k + motherboard on OCN.







I might use the money I was going to spend on that towards a second 570.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


You're very against anyone spending anything for this game! In my case, I just won a 2500k + motherboard on OCN.







I might use the money I was going to spend on that towards a second 570.










I like your avatar a lot btw. Not sure if I ever mentioned it before or not lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Performance in the Battlefield 3 public beta inconsistent. The multiplayer nature of the beta made it impractical to objectively compare performance between video cards, but we did see some relatively repetitive behavior among video card brands. In general, we had better performance using video cards equipped with AMD GPUs than we did with NVIDIA GPUs. We downloaded the newest beta drivers from both GPU makers specifically released for this game. We tested each video card thoroughly, and the results with AMD video cards were faster, but not by much in this open beta.

On the official BF3 Blog, EA/DICE staffer Joe Ellis pointed out that "The beta won't include all the graphics features which will make it in the final version". When the final retail build is released, everything we've seen so far could be turned around completely. But for now, single-GPU gamers with AMD Radeon HD 6000 series video cards will probably see slightly better performance than gamers with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 500 series counterparts


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...mage_quality/3


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I gotta say the AEK-971 is awesomesauce just like in BC2










Has far too little recoil for the rate of fire.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15190222*
> You're very against anyone spending anything for this game! In my case, I just won a 2500k + motherboard on OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might use the money I was going to spend on that towards a second 570.


Well that's different. Going from crossfire 6970's to SLI 580's because you can't put every setting to the highest and get acceptable FPS in one game is quite crazy IMO.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Well that's different. Going from crossfire 6970's to SLI 580's because you can't put every setting to the highest and get acceptable FPS in one game is quite crazy IMO.


But at least you could get high frames in every future game.
But.....I've been looking around on the internet. See page 1841 of this thread for the link and quote i posted. Read the conclusion and then navigate to page 2 within the link. AMD are doing better atm. I think the 6970's will be excellent in the final build.


----------



## =Tac=

Is there a reason that if I play this game earlier in the day I see US servers but if I get on at night all I see is UK?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Is there a reason that if I play this game earlier in the day I see US servers but if I get on at night all I see is UK?


Change your filter and click North America only.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Is there a reason that if I play this game earlier in the day I see US servers but if I get on at night all I see is UK?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Change your filter and click North America only.


Come on, UK is not that bad....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15190337*
> But at least you could get high frames in every future game.
> But.....I've been looking around on the internet. See page 1841 of this thread for the link and quote i posted. Read the conclusion and then navigate to page 2 within the link. AMD are doing better atm. I think the 6970's will be excellent in the final build.


You are crazy.... 6970's = same thing as 580's.

Like I said something is wrong with your PC... you can't be getting 30 fps. Reinstall your Windows and use the newest drivers.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


on the topic of squads:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925962155306/


yes!!! :d


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You are crazy.... 6970's = same thing as 580's.

Like I said something is wrong with your PC... you can't be getting 30 fps. Reinstall your Windows and use the newest drivers.


I know am crazy! I know I know I know.....

Ok i will keep the 6970's. From that article i brought up, looks like AMD could do better than Nvidia, but hopefully all the cards do very well on ultra.


----------



## dezahp

Yeah something is seriously up with your pc. Even I manage to get an avg 60fps with CF 5830s outside but maxing AA will give me around 30fps outside


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Has far too little recoil for the rate of fire.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I gotta say the AEK-971 is awesomesauce just like in BC2










I have to agree. That gun is too much. I'm also currently in the anti UMP-45 crowd, because it's just too powerful and accurate. Feels like cheating.

Don't get me wrong, it's not as bad as the M60/LAW combo in BF:Vietnam was. Anyone remember that? It was almost God mode.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

They'll straighten the drivers out and you're 6970's will run fine, you need patience man. The game is still in Beta, I'm sure AMD doesn't want a million people jumping ship because of CF issues with BF3.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Yeah something is seriously up with your pc. Even I manage to get an avg 60fps with CF 5830s outside but maxing AA will give me around 30fps outside


On what settings and what res?

Edit: Why no delete post option?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You are crazy.... 6970's = same thing as 580's.

Like I said something is wrong with your PC... you can't be getting 30 fps. Reinstall your Windows and use the newest drivers.


You did know that was 1 card on ultra at the most demanding area of metro don't you? Full screen. I've done comparisons with 480 and 6970 owners. They have seen lower fps then 30 in the same area so looks like my system is fine. I did reformat anyway with fresh drivers ect. My fps matches with others. Those who reported larger fps failed to tell me they were in window mode.

Looked at performance reviews, they have the exact same min fps as me on a single 6970.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I like your avatar a lot btw. Not sure if I ever mentioned it before or not lol


I don't think so, but thanks, plenty do.







Unfortunately there's even one prick that went to the length of stealing it and changing my name at the end to his own, though it's pretty obvious he did so because it came out rather horrid.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


You did know that was 1 card on ultra at the most demanding area of metro don't you? Full screen. I've done comparisons with 480 and 6970 owners. They have seen lower fps then 30 in the same area so looks like my system is fine. I did reformat anyway with fresh drivers ect. My fps matches with others. Those who reported larger fps failed to tell me they were in window mode.

Looked at performance reviews, they have the exact same min fps as me on a single 6970.


Again, something is wrong with your PC / Drivers. I am not even using the 580's right now, using my old 5970 and 6970 already beats it by some because of the new drivers... yet I can play on ultra and never go below 80 fps ANYWHERE goes up to 200 inside the metro... I don't care what the stupid reviews say as they have no clue about anything 99% of the time.

Yes I play in Fullscreen, duh.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


On what settings and what res?

Edit: Why no delete post option?


I'm playing on ultra settings with AA off and ambient occlusion off since I don't see a difference. I don't see any difference between high and ultra so I'm not sure ultra settings are implemented into the beta. I play on 1920x1080. I'm almost certain I can't play on ultra once the final release comes out so will be waiting for hd 7 series to come out to get some new cards


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15190541*
> Again, something is wrong with your PC / Drivers. I am not even using the 580's right now, using my old 5970 and 6970 already beats it by some because of the new drivers... yet I can play on ultra and never go below 80 fps ANYWHERE goes up to 200 inside the metro... I don't care what the stupid reviews say as they have no clue about anything 99% of the time.
> 
> Yes I play in Fullscreen, duh.


Well, i don't know what to say, i've compared with others and i am getting slightly higher fps on ultra, 4AA, post AA high, HBAO, all ultra, 1080p. And i never said you did not play in full screen. I ment some other people. I've reformatted and tested each card on their own in the system. Same fps and the same area. In all other games my fps is same as everyone else. If my rig was damaged in some way or had software issues, would'nt i see low fps in other demanding games? Again, compared with others and i get slightly higher frames on the same settings. So, their rigs are broken as well? hehe...just kidding. I'm using 11.10 prev btw, not sure if they are the reason why some see lower fps.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15190608*
> Well, i don't know what to say, i've compared with others and i am getting slightly higher fps on ultra, 4AA, post AA high, HBAO, all ultra, 1080p. And i never said you did not play in full screen. I ment some other people. I've reformatted and tested each card on their own in the system. Same fps and the same area. In all other games my fps is same as everyone else. If my rig was damaged in some way or had software issues, would'nt i see low fps in other demanding games? Again, compared with others and i get slightly higher frames on the same settings. So, their rigs are broken as well? hehe...just kidding. I'm using 11.10 prev btw, not sure if they are the reason why some see lower fps.


Just saying there is something really fishy going on.. your card is more than capable of getting 60+ fps and you have two of them!


----------



## shame

BF3blog just posted this up for those who are interested http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...rkand-weapons/

Looks like the Back to Karkand expansion will also include 10 favorite weapons from bf2


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shame*


BF3blog just posted this up for those who are interested http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...rkand-weapons/

Looks like the Back to Karkand expansion will also include 10 favorite weapons from bf2










Haha even more reason to play BF3.. I like unlocking all kind of things and so many weapons!!! sexy


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15190541*
> Again, something is wrong with your PC / Drivers. I am not even using the 580's right now, using my old 5970 and 6970 already beats it by some because of the new drivers... yet I can play on ultra and never go below 80 fps ANYWHERE goes up to 200 inside the metro... I don't care what the stupid reviews say as they have no clue about anything 99% of the time.
> 
> Yes I play in Fullscreen, duh.


Could you compare your 5970 full enabled CF at this scene with the exact same settings please?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just saying there is something really fishy going on.. your card is more than capable of getting 60+ fps and you have two of them!


Nobody on a 6970 with Full Ultra is getting 60+ in the beta unless they go prone behind a bush









btw, my cpu is at 3.4Ghz at the attachment above.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, i don't know what to say, i've compared with others and i am getting slightly higher fps on ultra, 4AA, post AA high, HBAO, all ultra, 1080p. And i never said you did not play in full screen. I ment some other people. I've reformatted and tested each card on their own in the system. Same fps and the same area. In all other games my fps is same as everyone else. If my rig was damaged in some way or had software issues, would'nt i see low fps in other demanding games? Again, compared with others and i get slightly higher frames on the same settings. So, their rigs are broken as well? hehe...just kidding. I'm using 11.10 prev btw, not sure if they are the reason why some see lower fps.


BTW, look in the AMD/Ati driver forum. Someone just posted up the 11.9 CAP1 that just released. Supposed to fix and improve BF3 issues according to release notes.

Also: I am getting 45fps min, 65 max on my setup with everything set to ultra, 2xAA 1920x1080.


----------



## BradleyW

I have them installed from last night, however it said nothing about Bf3 in the release notes. Can i have a link please?


----------



## Herophobic

yo

since im new to battlefield i have few questions

1. why are some people green on the scoreboard?

2. when u are the attacker and u arm that thingy, how much time do defenders got to defuse it? i actually don't know this rush mode, brief description anyone?

3. what's FLAK?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I have them installed from last night, however it said nothing about Bf3 in the release notes. Can i have a link please?


http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-Cata...load-2782.html

This release of ATI Catalyst delivers support for the latest ATI CrossFireX profiles in a separate executable file ensuring users have access to the absolute latest set of profiles installed on their PC.

New profiles added to this release:

Battlefield 3
Red Orchestra 2 â€" Improves CrossFire Performance
TrackMania propfile added
Hard Reset â€" Improves CrossFire performance
Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine â€" Improves performance on Single GPU configurations
War Inc Battle Zone: Resolves image corruption seen when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center
Call of Juarez The Cartel - Improves CrossFire performance
Rome Total War: Disables CrossFire support
F1 2011:
- Improves performance on Single GPU configurations
- Forced on Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center has been disabled
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 - Forced on Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center now works
LA Noire - Improves CrossFire performance
Need for Speed World â€" Disable CrossFire support
Serious Sam HD : The First Encounter â€" Disable CrossFire support
Serious Sam HD Demo: The First Encounter â€" Disable CrossFire support
Serious Sam HD : The Second Encounter â€" Disable CrossFire support
Deus Ex3: Human Revolution(DX9) - Improves CrossFire performance
Shaun White Skateboarding - Improves CrossFire performance
MaxPayne3 - Improves CrossFire performance


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15190858*
> http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-Catalyst-Application-Profile---11.9-CAP1-download-2782.html
> 
> This release of ATI Catalyst delivers support for the latest ATI CrossFireX profiles in a separate executable file ensuring users have access to the absolute latest set of profiles installed on their PC.
> 
> New profiles added to this release:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Red Orchestra 2 - Improves CrossFire Performance
> TrackMania propfile added
> Hard Reset - Improves CrossFire performance
> Warhammer 40,000: Space Marine - Improves performance on Single GPU configurations
> War Inc Battle Zone: Resolves image corruption seen when enabling Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center
> Call of Juarez The Cartel - Improves CrossFire performance
> Rome Total War: Disables CrossFire support
> F1 2011:
> - Improves performance on Single GPU configurations
> - Forced on Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center has been disabled
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 - Forced on Anti-Aliasing through the Catalyst Control Center now works
> LA Noire - Improves CrossFire performance
> Need for Speed World - Disable CrossFire support
> Serious Sam HD : The First Encounter - Disable CrossFire support
> Serious Sam HD Demo: The First Encounter - Disable CrossFire support
> Serious Sam HD : The Second Encounter - Disable CrossFire support
> Deus Ex3: Human Revolution(DX9) - Improves CrossFire performance
> Shaun White Skateboarding - Improves CrossFire performance
> MaxPayne3 - Improves CrossFire performance


Cheers. Just read, AMD say don't use with the prev driver. Might switch to 11.9.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/121670126360727552

I am so glad I'm going for dual GTX580's.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15190814*
> yo
> 
> since im new to battlefield i have few questions
> 
> 1. why are some people green on the scoreboard?
> 
> 2. when u are the attacker and u arm that thingy, how much time do defenders got to defuse it? i actually don't know this rush mode, brief description anyone?
> 
> 3. what's FLAK?


1. They're in your squad.
2. I think it's 45 seconds. It takes 10 seconds to disarm in Rush and 15 seconds in Squad Rush.
3. FLAK is a specialization that reduces damage you take from explosions.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15190915*
> https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/121670126360727552
> 
> I am so glad I'm going for dual GTX580's.


No DX11? Maybe that's why newer cards are not responding as well because they just love DX11 so much!


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15190439*
> yes!!! :d


What are you specifically excited about psyside?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15190922*
> 1. They're in your squad.
> 2. I think it's 45 seconds. It takes 10 seconds to disarm in Rush and 15 seconds in Squad Rush.
> 3. FLAK is a specialization that reduces damage you take from explosions.


thanks a lot

as for the first one, in my squad? arent all the players from my "table"(2 tables, defenders vs attackers) in my squad?
again , i'm newb so bare with me please..

what's the difference/advantage with the squad guys?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15191019*
> as for the first one, in my squad? arent all the players from my "table"(2 tables, defenders vs attackers) in my squad?
> again , i'm newb so bare with me please..
> 
> what's the difference/advantage with the squad guys?


If a server has 32 players, 16v16, that means 16 per TEAM, then you have squads within the team with 4 players in each squad. You can spawn on your 3 squad members, but not on the rest of your team. You can also unlock specializations that give your entire squad its effect.


----------



## BradleyW

Can anyone compare?


----------



## mordak

Bradley, EVERY single 1 of your posts is talking about frame rate, you're getting super repetitive. Please lay off it until the retail game comes out.


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15191122*
> Can anyone compare?


http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/6691/bf32011100515232744.png
http://img851.imageshack.us/img851/6912/bf32011100515232207.png
EDIT: I was at 60-65 fps


----------



## NoTiCe

Just curious, has anyone tried just knifing? Like hitting "6" and just going like that? I haven't had much luck getting knife kills. It seems like it takes 2 seconds for it too initiate or something :/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15191122*
> Can anyone compare?


I get 76fps Avg


----------



## mordak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoTiCe;15191276*
> Just curious, has anyone tried just knifing? Like hitting "6" and just going like that? I haven't had much luck getting knife kills. It seems like it takes 2 seconds for it too initiate or something :/


use the F button to knife, its faster.


----------



## BradleyW

But i needed people to go to the exact same position. Thanks for the effort anyway +


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I get 76fps Avg










At that exact same position and settings on single GPU?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


At that exact same position and settings on single GPU?


5970 - probably barely even using the second GPU as drivers are FAIL.

Also 1920x1200, my fov is 80 instead of 70. (Not sure if that works but after I changed it from the config its reading 80 ingame)

My CPU is overclocked at 4.2, no HT.

Have in mind I am on water and that baby can go from 735/1010 to 1000/1300 and get even more FPS. CPU can go higher aswell, but like I said I never ever go below 80-90 FPS so I don't really care haha


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I really like your attitude










I figure if you want to play competitively then you can play in private servers, scrims, leagues, or match servers. But, if you are going to pub around then do whatever makes the game fun for you. Whether it be run and gun, snipe, sabotage vehicles, drive vehicles, fly planes/choppers, sneak around, and whatever else you can do in this game, just do it and if people give you grief...oh well. Play hard, have fun, and get some exercise in between games.

(My views may or may not reflect on the fact that I'm not very good...







)


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


At that exact same position and settings on single GPU?


single GPU! I wish









Nah, 76 avg outside at your settings with both cards!
----------------

Get Fraps to record the *avg fps* for *300 seconds *outside! As just standing there isn't the best way imo









Both cards








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243


----------



## Crusher112

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anthraxinsoup*


It's the CPU. My 6970s with my stock 860(I reverted to stock cause I had a BSOD and haven't reverted back to OC) get 57FPS min.


At what settings?

I'm planning to get a 2500k around new year / winter. Until then tho, I gotta live with 2 cores.


----------



## Zastugueen

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this time 67/68 fps


----------



## IcyPimpHand

Is anyone playing right now!? I am tired of these Pubs that don't know how to play the game, and that teamwork and communication is the key. I really need people to play with.

If this isn't where I post this, then can somebody lead me to where I can find people without making a new thread.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


5970 - probably barely even using the second GPU as drivers are FAIL.

Also 1920x1200, my fov is 80 instead of 70. (Not sure if that works but after I changed it from the config its reading 80 ingame)

My CPU is overclocked at 4.2, no HT.

Have in mind I am on water and that baby can go from 735/1010 to 1000/1300 and get even more FPS. CPU can go higher aswell, but like I said I never ever go below 80-90 FPS so I don't really care haha

http://i.imgur.com/lgPKN.jpg


I thought that at 1920x1200 the "proper" FOV to use is 65?

http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfb...calculator.php


----------



## manolith

not good at all. will be getting a gtx 590 or hd 6990 by the end of the month. im back on the market for videocards.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


5970 - probably barely even using the second GPU as drivers are FAIL.

Also 1920x1200, my fov is 80 instead of 70. (Not sure if that works but after I changed it from the config its reading 80 ingame)

My CPU is overclocked at 4.2, no HT.

Have in mind I am on water and that baby can go from 735/1010 to 1000/1300 and get even more FPS. CPU can go higher aswell, but like I said I never ever go below 80-90 FPS so I don't really care haha











I see. You killed my 6970 at this area on the same graphics. I retested in CF and hit 142 at this position. Normal?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


single GPU! I wish









Nah, 76 avg outside at your settings with both cards!
----------------

Get Fraps to record the *avg fps* for *300 seconds *outside! As just standing there isn't the best way imo









Both cards








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243


How do i do that in fraps? Never done it before. Also, when you were standing directly in front of the stairs, were you on all high with everything disabled? Could you retest that with 1 card? Surely your on higher settings. I thought at the stairs you would have gotton about 120+ seen as i get 142.


----------



## kcuestag

BradleyW, please use the EDIT button next time.

Also, stop asking about performance comparison every other page, like another member said, it is getting repetitive.

Just wait until the game is out mate, it performs different for people with same hardware, people in my clan complain about that too, people on a single HD6950 2GB getting more frames than people with the same card on my clan too.

Just be patient and wait for the final game, but please, stop asking about the same thing over and over.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I thought that at 1920x1200 the "proper" FOV to use is 65?

http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfb...calculator.php


I use 80









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I see. You killed my 6970 at this area on the same graphics. I retested in CF and hit 142 at this position. Normal?


yes it is normal as the drivers are not perfect.. but obviously it doubled your FPS so what's the problem? you are good to go.. go play.


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Maxed settings I'm fine. As long as I overclock my 5770. My screen only goes up to 1440 x 900.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I thought that at 1920x1200 the "proper" FOV to use is 65?

http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfb...calculator.php


Thanks for this info. Had no idea. Been using 70 for bc2 on 1920x1200

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


BradleyW, please use the EDIT button next time.

Also, stop asking about performance comparison every other page, like another member said, it is getting repetitive.

Just wait until the game is out mate, it performs different for people with same hardware, people in my clan complain about that too, people on a single HD6950 2GB getting more frames than people with the same card on my clan too.

Just be patient and wait for the final game, but please, stop asking about the same thing over and over.


I'm just doing some final comparisons to make sure my hardware is not to blame and thanks for letting me know what your clan said.

Edit: @ Lume,

Quote:



yes it is normal as the drivers are not perfect.. but obviously it doubled your FPS so what's the problem? you are good to go.. go play.


More than double the fps lol. So with the evidence, are my 6970's where they should be? Do note that this test is on high with all features off.


----------



## thuynh022

I just got called a "pathetic little *racial slur*" for using a UMP-45 with the recon class.









Also it seems like I'm the only one ever arming/disarming, while everyone else is playing CoD.


----------



## wint0nic

All maxed out inside I get around 115-120 fps and outside I get around 90-95 fps.


----------



## AtomicFrost

My computer doesn't run it too well. I've been running it at 1680x1050 with all settings to low. I haven't really looked into what the issue is, but I have a feeling that it's either my e8400 or 4870. I had a similar issue with BC2 (Was able to run on med).

I smell a computer upgrade in 2012.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15191484*
> I just got called a "pathetic little *racial slur*" for using a UMP-45 with the recon class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also it seems like I'm the only one ever arming/disarming, while everyone else is playing CoD.


Take that as a compliment and move on







I'd rather have a UMP45 Recon who arms / disarms and puts down spawnpoints than some downer who snipes with 12x ballistic from our base at the rocks.


----------



## BradleyW

So how do i set fraps up for the 300 seconds ACHILEE5? What settings should i run so i can do a final comparison with you?

Edit: He left the thread


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15191517*
> Take that as a compliment and move on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have a UMP45 Recon who arms / disarms and puts down spawnpoints than some downer who snipes with 12x ballistic from our base at the rocks.


That's what I said! Then he called me a bundle of sticks. =/ lol


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15191534*
> So how do i set fraps up for the 300 seconds ACHILEE5? What settings should i run so i can do a final comparison with you?
> 
> Edit: He left the thread





















Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
22873, 300000, 59, 105, 76.243

That's both cards








Sig rig as is


----------



## ntherblast

Those flaslights and lasers need to be singleplayer items only im tired of team mates shining that in my eye or turning around so they can run and getting hit with a flashlight


----------



## BradleyW

All Ultra, full max out
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
18030, 268930, 52, 104, 67.043


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15191687*
> Those flaslights and lasers need to be singleplayer items only im tired of team mates shining that in my eye or turning around so they can run and getting hit with a flashlight


The lasers seem to be a bit too strong too... Wait n see I guess.


----------



## thuynh022

Ughhhhh 3 guys sitting next to an armed M-Com and they do nothing to disarm it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15191719*
> Ughhhhh 3 guys sitting next to an armed M-Com and they do nothing to disarm it.


Just join me









@ Bradley Go to this thread and match your performance. It's there for a reason ^^

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1130629-official-battlefield-3-benchmark-thread.html


----------



## ntherblast

Flashlights to the eye in broad daylight genius idea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15191719*
> Ughhhhh 3 guys sitting next to an armed M-Com and they do nothing to disarm it.


Call of duty players most likely


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15191701*
> All Ultra, full max out
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 18030, 268930, 52, 104, 67.043


Looks good to me









There was a thread for BF3 performance! But I can't find it now








But iirc, we tested at the settings they used in that thread!
So if ya find that thread. You could see how we compare









edit, two post up ^^^


----------



## crun

if any1 is curious, here are fraps benchmark results from 2 different games
park (min - 49, avg 65) - http://i.imgur.com/2kNmH.png
metro + city (min - 52, avg 93) - http://i.imgur.com/UjKMX.png

btw. that min fps from the 2nd game is from the park area

1080p, high details (medium shadows), 16x af, no aa/hbao

--
ah, sorry. didnt notice the performance thread. delete please


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15191813*
> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a thread for BF3 performance! But I can't find it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But iirc, we tested at the settings they used in that thread!
> So if ya find that thread. You could see how we compare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit, two post up ^^^


I hate this sort of testing. Look my results are so different second time around.
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
21208, 300000, 55, 109, 70.693


----------



## kcuestag

Use the benchmark thread for these things.

I will not repeat it.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I got stuck inside a big rock earlier


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15191904*
> Use the benchmark thread for these things.
> 
> I will not repeat it.


You just did.

Do i run those benchmarks "in the bench thread" in full screen?


----------



## T3beatz

I wonder if they can put up an MComs armed/Disarmed stat too... then maybe people will try and do some work.

I put my life on the line several times a day to Arm/disarm them with no reward! lol I think I've been blown up 20 times.








Quote:


> You just did.
> 
> Do i run those benchmarks "in the bench thread" in full screen?


This guy is relentless... that's what the benchmark thread is for... they will give you all the answers you need. lol I think you should have taken the blue pill.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Flashlights and laser sights need to be off by default to start with.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15191899*
> I hate this sort of testing. Look my results are so different second time around.
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 21208, 300000, 55, 109, 70.693


UNless you can guarantee EXACT replication of the game scenario, your results will differ.

Each time you have other guys doing different things, different explosions going off, different amount of players on, and you're probably not sticking to the exact place in the map.

You cannot get accurate, repeatable results from a multi player game. Simple.

Unless you got an empty server or something.

Best thing to do, would be to do 10 runs, and take an average, and use that as your rough performance.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner;15192098*
> UNless you can guarantee EXACT replication of the game scenario, your results will differ.
> 
> Each time you have other guys doing different things, different explosions going off, different amount of players on, and you're probably not sticking to the exact place in the map.
> 
> You cannot get accurate, repeatable results from a multi player game. Simple.
> 
> Unless you got an empty server or something.
> 
> Best thing to do, would be to do 10 runs, and take an average, and use that as your rough performance.


I agree, that's why i said i hate this kind of testing


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15192092*
> Flashlights and laser sights need to be off by default to start with.


THIS!!!! Don't know how many times I have been killed merely because I forgot to turn the darned thing off after I spawned


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Just join me










What's your origin/battlelog name?


----------



## Zastugueen

I should either upgrade my PSU and get another GTX 560 or wait until there's a single card that'll run bf3 maxed in dx11...hmmm


----------



## Tohdman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


THIS!!!! Don't know how many times I have been killed merely because I forgot to turn the darned thing off after I spawned


That's what you get for blinding all your team mates.


----------



## BradleyW

When i was playing BF3, i had Xbox pad controls on the screen like a green A to pick up a weapon ext.


----------



## Fr0sty

You Tube


----------



## Tohdman

Mine runs maybe a little slow with one 4890 on medium, with two it's terrible.


----------



## ULAWE

My sig rig handles it well on Ultra at 1920x1200. Only problem is when sometimes when I press ALT + Enter for fullscreen, the game would crash! ***


----------



## Nitronium

I'm getting around 55-75 on "Ultra" at 1280x1024 on my stock speed 570 and CPU oc'd to 4.6

Disregarding lag and glitches, It couldn't be smoother.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*


I should either upgrade my PSU and get another GTX 560 or wait until there's a single card that'll run bf3 maxed in dx11...hmmm


The next gen of cards (Nvidia 6xx, ATI 7xxx) could well run it max, and they should be out within the year.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5gheZb0HRo


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


The next gen of cards (Nvidia 6xx, *ATI 7xxx*) could well run it max, and they should be out within the year.


I'm sure i read that the 7 series from AMD would be early next year. I hope i'm mistaken.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


What's your origin/battlelog name?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/196732337/


----------



## IcyPimpHand

High 1440x900 40-60. Usually 50


----------



## JedixJarf

Like a bauss.


----------



## Ryleh

It doesn't.


----------



## kcuestag

@BradleyW - The high-end cards of the newer generation of AMD and Nvidia won't come out until Q1 2012. The mid-end cards from AMD will come within the end of the year though.

I just had an epic game with my clan, deffending, had lots of fun;


----------



## d3310n

maxed around 70 fps







feels good.


----------



## iCrap

Everything on high with AA maxed and textures on ultra with a few other stuff on ultra. I will get a second 6950 when i get a good price... Not to urgent right now.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3310n*


maxed around 70 fps







feels good.


Lol you must have a really small monitor.


----------



## d3310n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Lol you must have a really small monitor.


1024x768 FTW!!!!! lol srsly moniter donations are appreciated......


----------



## Wazige

all on highest settings it runs pretty nicely, sometimes a little stutter so i will have to reduce the settings a bit but overall it runs alot better than i expected it to do

edit 1920x1080 reso


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3310n;15192509*
> 1024x768 FTW!!!!! lol srsly moniter donations are appreciated......


You could do what my friend did and get 3 of those small ones and have a super cheap eyefinity.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ggaBro;15192520*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qAdVif4wqg


I hope you get banned for making your name what it is


----------



## Spct

OC Cpu 3.4, stock 580 clocks(800) ultra (1920/1080) all setting maxed, 40-65.

Same as above, GPU O/C to 865, 36-78. (if I run at High settings, constant 65+ FPS)

There is a thread here for benching BF3. Following the guidelines I have:

Min:36, Max 78, Average 54

When I push my GPU to 900, while passing Unigine, Firmark, 3DMark.. the game will lock and I have to close out of browser/server/origin and lower MSI Afterburner to stock settings and restart programs.


----------



## furmark

q8300 @ 3ghz xfx 5770 minimal settings 45 fps outside 50 fps inside , im surprised how smooth it is at the latter end of my fps .


----------



## d3310n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap;15192530*
> You could do what my friend did and get 3 of those small ones and have a super cheap eyefinity.


i would but that doesnt change the fact that it uses legos for pixels.


----------



## BradleyW

Sweet K/D.


----------



## Gnomepatrol

Sig rig running my 2600k @ 4.0 with the 460 1gb @ 1000/2000 1680x1050 all high with 2xaa butter smooth.


----------



## sockpirate

Never drops below 100fps average seems to be about 120ish with everything on Ultra.


----------



## Garvani

Runs really well, most settings on high, a couple on ultra. fps steady at over 100 in the subway.. Cant complain really


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

@ 1080p, Ultra settings, 4aa/16af

Single 6870 (1000/1200): Ranges from 30-60fps outside / 40-90 inside

Crossfire 6870 (1000/1200): Ranges from 40-90fps outside / 60-140 inside

Must say, I am very please with how my system runs the Beta.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I'm also hoping to unlock C4 soon, maybe rig the MCOM and take some bomb planters out that way.


C4 is also an excellent tool in defense. But i still think its inferior to the RPG since i needs to be set. With the RPG you can fire it soon after you spawn, even if they are at the MCOM already.


----------



## L D4WG

Smooth when fully maxed out, no frame drops, I haven't bothered to look at FPS, is there a console command to do it in game?


----------



## BradleyW

I should do a show called "Talking fps with Bradley Worthington".


----------



## SgtMunky

Surprisingly well, but I have a sandy bridge build on its way to me soon from an OCN raffle so I will be even more happier

I was surprised with the performance on my Q6600 though

Edit: I didn't think there are ultra settings? Don't they just default to high?


----------



## claymanhb

1080p maxxed, 70-120fps


----------



## 8564dan

Everything is smooth on high for me....except for the occasional tiny stuttering when i run. I have only played a few games as i just got on today but the stuttering isnt on my end. It may be the drivers im using.

What drivers are ou ATI guys using? Im on 11.8 atm.


----------



## boom50cal

High @ 1280x1024, CPU @ 3.15GHz, doing 35 outside, 45 inside. Really happy with it, sometimes it drop below 30 during large fire fights. using Catalyst 11.7, too


----------



## supra_rz

i play on medium settings, does a good job


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*


Surprisingly well, but I have a sandy bridge build on its way to me soon from an OCN raffle so I will be even more happier

I was surprised with the performance on my Q6600 though

Edit: I didn't think there are ultra settings? Don't they just default to high?


no, when you assign ultra you till have to tweak the stuff like AA etc.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I hope you get banned for making your name what it is


LOL!







@n1ggabro


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


@BradleyW - The high-end cards of the newer generation of AMD and Nvidia won't come out until Q1 2012. The mid-end cards from AMD will come within the end of the year though.

I just had an epic game with my clan, deffending, had lots of fun;











What the.....lol Sweet score you got there!

I have this game preordered as a physical copy but am thinking i want origin instead. Is it too late you reckon?


----------



## Rixon

I haven't had time to even start the beta







. I doubt my hardware would do to well, all it's doing is being a really sexy looking design and work computer.


----------



## cook

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...thread-11.html

There is an official benchmark thread over there if you want to jump through a few hoops and participate.

At 1920x1080 I got around 40avg on the 300second fraps benchmark on ultimate everything and 4xaa with HBAO on. Generally get like 65-72 inside.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I hope you get banned for making your name what it is


What if he is black?

OT: Anyone else getting an error when trying to quick match? Says "You are already matchmaking, please wait for this to finish" or something along those lines? I haven't been able to play for 2 days now :S,


----------



## raydizzle

With my rig on 1920x1080, I'm getting 45-65 fps outdoors with all settings on high, and some AA. Also got to play a few rounds on Caspian Border before they took it out and I was surprised at how well it ran on my rig. I was getting 45-55+ fps on that map, only a bit worse than what I'm getting on Operation Metro. I'm thinking of getting another HD 5850 to CF.


----------



## Lune

Lol... now only if I had some decent team mates that actually do something >.>


----------



## Tunapiano

all settings maxed on ultra, 60-100fps with my sig rig.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*











Lol... now only if I had some decent team mates that actually do something >.>


I guess that is my cue to join and carry you and the team







...


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Could you compare your 5970 full enabled CF at this scene with the exact same settings please?


here is single 570 with light OC


----------



## chrisjag92

Why are people posting their K/D ratio? This isn't COD


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisjag92*


Why are people posting their K/D ratio? This isn't COD


But it's still a game...


----------



## BradleyW

@CoolhandLuke
Ok you got 80 and i got 70. My card is rated quicker as well. This worries me. I know my hardware is fine and it's a fresh format of windows so i've no clue what the issue is here.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisjag92*


Why are people posting their K/D ratio? This isn't COD


K/D and a high score implies that you're doing amazingly well. I mean, look at the opposing team's score in that screenshot. How is that not a team asset?

Especially on a map like Metro, which is arguably the most Counter-Strike like map I've ever seen in Battlefield.

On larger maps, with vehicles~ it's going to be the medics and engineers who shine... but as medics are now Assault, who can be some of the best k/d ratio gainers in the game atm, I expect them to be at the top as well.

As an Engineer main, it's hard for me to compete with score without vehicles in the game atm. I have no choice but to focus on kills.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


@CoolhandLuke
Ok you got 80 and i got 70. My card is rated quicker as well. This worries me. I know my hardware is fine and it's a fresh format of windows so i've no clue what the issue is here.


"rated"..lol


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


K/D and a high score implies that you're doing amazingly well. I mean, look at the opposing team's score in that screenshot. How is that not a team asset?


Im more surprised that the 3-12 guy is in 4th place with points.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisjag92*


Why are people posting their K/D ratio? This isn't COD


When you're playing against a team that is as terrible as those scores for the attackers represent, its fun to run around and make them look bad by totally destroying them. The KDR is just a nice byproduct. For me anyway.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


"rated"..lol










At the same spot, what do you get totally ultra max out everything!?

Thank you mate if you could check that for me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*











Lol... now only if I had some decent team mates that actually do something >.>


you can put mw on your scuad 


ortoklaz


----------



## djriful

made me sad to see KCUE sold his CFX HD6970... for GTX 580 SLI...


----------



## james8

E8500 and GTX 560 Ti should be fine. expect medium settings because of your GPU. when you upgrade, you'll be playin high


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


made me sad to see KCUE sold his CFX HD6970... for GTX 580 SLI...


If the official release is no good on the 6970's then i too will be getting the 580's till the 7970's come out.

But am sure official release will be fine for all us high end gamers.


----------



## Allen86

The 9800GTX+ has similar performance to my 4850 and I can play it at all low settings around 1280x9xx resolution. Looks like crap but, I get 30-40FPS at those settings, waiting for a good deal to come around on a new gpu and in the middle of planning a new build coming up in 3 weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisjag92*


Why are people posting their K/D ratio? This isn't COD


Thanks.. i agree. Battlefield is all about TEAMWORK. Not K/D. Man i can't wait to see Call of Duty players quit BF3 when the retail comes out. They are in a world of hurt on conquest maps. You know they gonna play mw3 anyways.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


At the same spot, what do you get totally ultra max out everything!?

Thank you mate if you could check that for me.


Are you just running a single card? I thought you should be around the same as me, I get 125FPS at your custom settings and 75FPS fully maxed if I stand at roughly the same spot.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Are you just running a single card? I thought you should be around the same as me, I get 125FPS at your custom settings and 75FPS fully maxed if I stand at roughly the same spot.


If i run CFX with my custom settings i get about 142fps by the stairs.
Max out i get 80fps in that spot.

yay, my fps seem fine again. I guess it's different for us all.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

With the rig in my cig, I can run it on ultra, DX 10 of coarse and no AA with 30-60FPS average 38fps. Its playable. I was surprised considering my cards are 2 generations old and the SLI drivers suck.


----------



## rushthezeppelin

I'm not getting my ammo or radar to show up in eyefinity. I found a previous thread on the subject (that got locked for some odd reason) that said bumping down res would fix this but I bumped it down once and twice and nothing at all changed.


----------



## macca_dj

It would handle it pretty well but then again I don't want to install a game with its spyware incorporated sorry EA or what ever mask you hide behind now days,


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If the official release is no good on the 6970's then i too will be getting the 580's till the 7970's come out.

But am sure official release will be fine for all us high end gamers.


I doubt they will screw over AMD. Unless Nvidia decided fork load of cash to support the DICE developers in flavour to Nvidia...


----------



## matroska

It's a beta mate, not the final game. Lots of issues will be solved before the launch, amybe like this one. Report to the makers of the game, don't look for a solution here


----------



## nawon72

Does anyone know if i can pre-order the day before BF3 comes out, and still get all the goodies? Im waiting to see if its on Steam.

Also, anyone know of the super fast crawling glitch?


----------



## Allen86

It's a known issue with high resolutions. I'm sure all that is ironed out in retail, they've already said the build is several months old thanks to the way Consoles handle demo and beta releases which require them to submit the build a month in advance. Not sure why PC would be stuck with the same older build that consoles have to be on though, kinda doesn't make sense but not much we can do about it


----------



## djriful

In regard to the previous posts about the rumor for BF3 to be sold on Steam will definitely push / kill of MW3...

Now Activision is nervous...

But again, 2 different games same genre. I would get MW3 for the storyline but I won't be playing in Multiplayer (sorry!)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


In regard to the previous posts about the rumor for BF3 to be sold on Steam will definitely push / kill of MW3...

Now Activision is nervous...

But again, 2 different games same genre. I would get MW3 for the storyline but I won't be playing in Multiplayer (sorry!)


Same...I need to know what happenes to the good old British SAS chaps. Will we save the world? As for Bf3, please, all i ask is a solid 60 max out with vsync on without flashing glitchers and smooth gameplay.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Does anyone know if i can pre-order the day before BF3 comes out, and still get all the goodies? Im waiting to see if its on Steam.

Also, anyone know of the super fast crawling glitch?


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you activate the game on steam if you haven't done so elsewhere? For instance, I pre ordered on Newegg, I'm thinking I can activate it on steam instead of origin, but not sure.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you activate the game if steam if you haven't done so elsewhere? For instance, I pre ordered on Newegg, I'm thinking I can activate it on steam instead of origin, but not sure.


That depends on:

A. Whether EA even decides to put BF3 on Steam.
B. Whether EA decides to make all existing keys work on Steam by providing Valve with the database of those existing keys.


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*


I should either upgrade my PSU and get another GTX 560 or wait until there's a single card that'll run bf3 maxed in dx11...hmmm


Wait! You won't run BF3 maxed out with 2x560. You will want more vram than 1GB.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I'm calling it:

I can see DICE releasing Caspian Border for everyone on the final day of the Beta.

Think about it, Jets, armored vehicles, HUGEE map, Conquest mode, etc... Will leave every single one of us wanting for more.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you activate the game on steam if you haven't done so elsewhere? For instance, I pre ordered on Newegg, I'm thinking I can activate it on steam instead of origin, but not sure.


No. It must be a steam game for activation.

You can however 'add' it to steam for some basic functionality, but this would have no real steam integration.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


I'm calling it:

I can see DICE releasing Caspian Border for everyone on the final day of the Beta.

Think about it, Jets, armored vehicles, HUGEE map, etc... Will leave every single one of us wanting for more.


I have a feeling they're not doing that, but will extend the beta and open up Caspian Border. If they're "ahead" and have fixed up a lot of the issues we've reported so far, they may decide to do that and receive feedback on Caspian.


----------



## rushthezeppelin

My rig is running it surprisingly well since I got my 3rd monitor back from newegg RMA today. 5908x1080 is averaging 30 fpsish (not amazing but barely noticeable to the human eye that it's not completely fluid). I'm probably going to try and OC my cards to 6970 speeds and see if I get a marked improvement in fps (I'll be damn happy with 35 fps outside).


----------



## Lune

Watch this awesomesauce

  
 You Tube


----------



## rushthezeppelin

Just odd considering others seem to fix it with resolution downgrade but I certainly couldn't : /


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Same...I need to know what happenes to the good old British SAS chaps. Will we save the world? As for Bf3, please, all i ask is a solid 60 max out with vsync on without flashing glitchers and smooth gameplay.


It would be nice to have that from a game on the day it launched. I'm not gonna hold my breath for it though.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


No. It must be a steam game for activation.

You can however 'add' it to steam for some basic functionality, but this would have no real steam integration.


Right I got ya, someone linked that Dice and Valve were working it out to put BF3 on Steam. If this thread didn't have a million post, I would go get it,lol


----------



## Shaded War

<35 Fps Outside on first stage of Metro Rush (Ultra/Minimum...doesnt matter).


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Right I got ya, someone linked that Dice and Valve were working it out to put BF3 on Steam. If this thread didn't have a million post, I would go get it,lol


Yep, thats true, but AFAIK you would have to buy it through steam.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## =Tac=

I just hope they do give us a taste of Caspian. Playing only Metro makes the game feel too much like BC2, mostly being that when I think BF I think large maps/vehicles/real squads and commanders and so on. Just plain Rush doesn't have that classic feel to it.

Plus, I'm real close to getting the preorder but being able to play some conquest would convince me. As it stands, beta aside, it's not that drastic a difference from BC2 for me to by it at full price.

BC2 was the last PC game I bought day 1, still is a great game. I just want to get that BF feel before I buy the game, heck, if they just put in the 1942 theme song into the beta I'd probably minimize the game right then and there and buy it lol. The intro's to 1942 and BF2 were the only game intro's I ever watched more than once haha.


----------



## Pheatton

Mine handles it quite well.

Im playing at 1080p with a mix of ultra and high settings with no AA or motion blur.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


In regard to the previous posts about the rumor for BF3 to be sold on Steam will definitely push / kill of MW3...

Now Activision is nervous...

But again, 2 different games same genre. I would get MW3 for the storyline but I won't be playing in Multiplayer (sorry!)


Ew a modern warfare game for the story?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Yep, thats true, but AFAIK you would have to buy it through steam.

I could be wrong though.


That depends, I got a dirt two code from the guy i bought my video card from, and activated it on Steam, without buying it from them.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GrandMax*


Wait! You won't run BF3 maxed out with 2x560. You will want more vram than 1GB.


1 GB should be sufficient for 1080p
2 560 should max the game out very well.

i only have 768 MB and i can run high.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Ew a modern warfare game for the story?


Why not? I doubt someone buys battlefield for the story lol I love the MW stories. The only reason i'm actually getting bf3 is for the campaign and co-op the multiplayer is just an added bonus for me.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Change your filter and click North America only.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Ew a modern warfare game for the story?


Do they have stories anymore? I always like the earlier ones up to COD4, after that it was like they took a well developed script and let Michael Bay go in and change every other line of dialogue to EXPLOSION.


----------



## Ratjack

well.... just had my first run in with a hacker... I hope the final release of this game helps prevent these jerks from getting into games..... I have video I will be posting on the battlelog forums... I will post it here as well for you guys.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


after that it was like they took a well developed script and let Michael Bay go in and change every other line of dialogue to EXPLOSION.


i lold


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


*I just hope they do give us a taste of Caspian. * Playing only Metro makes the game feel too much like BC2, mostly being that when I think BF I think large maps/vehicles/real squads and commanders and so on. Just plain Rush doesn't have that classic feel to it.

Plus, I'm real close to getting the preorder but being able to play some conquest would convince me. As it stands, beta aside, it's not that drastic a difference from BC2 for me to by it at full price.

BC2 was the last PC game I bought day 1, still is a great game. I just want to get that BF feel before I buy the game, heck, if they just put in the 1942 theme song into the beta I'd probably minimize the game right then and there and buy it lol. The intro's to 1942 and BF2 were the only game intro's I ever watched more than once haha.


Unfortunately DICE stated on the BF3 forums no more Caspian for the beta.It wasn't supposed to be part of the open beta anyway. I got to play that map twice before they shut it down and it was awesome. It was the map that represented to true "Battlefield feel" to me. Much more so than Metro.


----------



## Lune

Check this commentary ;p very true

  
 You Tube


----------



## Don Karnage

Has everyone seen the launching tank Caspian video?

  
 You Tube


----------



## furmark

that was prity funny .


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Check this commentary ;p very true

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJ6kWw4IW4&hd=1


about sums it up for me,lol


----------



## adamski07

so I played bf3 beta.. getting 70 to 100+ fps on game with xfire 6950.. good or bad?


----------



## Ratjack

Here is the lovely hacker I ran into just now.....

  
 You Tube


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Off topic, Steve Jobs is dead for those who don't know.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Has everyone seen the launching tank Caspian video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9i5y...layer_embedded


Wasn't expecting it to come back down and kill him.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


Off topic, Steve Jobs is dead for those who don't know.


lol keep it in the steve jobs is dead thread .


----------



## linkin93

You Tube


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


lol keep it in the steve jobs is dead thread .


It's pretty significant news so I thought it was worth mentioning. I'm not sad at all, but I don't think it's "LOL" worthy.


----------



## theturbofd

Am I the only person who didn't pay mind to all the BF3 hype? Seriously maybe that's why I could care less about all the bugs or how it will deliver on release. Why? Because I will have Forza 4, uncharted 3, MW3, BF3, and skyrim for this holiday season







I don't plan on being sad panda for one game.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng0vhQMmCq8


I dont like when people do this.... they are on offense and play as if they are playing TDM or they are on Defense... Sniping does not really help out much when on the attacking team.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


It's pretty significant news so I thought it was worth mentioning. I'm not sad at all, but I don't think it's "LOL" worthy.


its a bf3 thread ....................


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Why not? I doubt someone buys battlefield for the story lol I love the MW stories. The only reason i'm actually getting bf3 is for the campaign and co-op the multiplayer is just an added bonus for me.


When did i say anything about battlefield singleplayer?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Am I the only person who didn't pay mind to all the BF3 hype? Seriously maybe that's why I could care less about all the bugs or how it will deliver on release. Why? Because I will have Forza 4, uncharted 3, MW3, BF3, and skyrim for this holiday season







I don't plan on being sad panda for one game.


If you have no interest in BF3 then im just curious... why are you reading and posting in the battlefield thread?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I must admit the graphics hype got me.for some reason didn't give game play too much thought. I guess I figured they would keep the good and improve on the bad, and add features,lol. Skyrim and Diablo 3 for me, hopefully BF3 fixes the issues because it might be the only FPS I play.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


its a bf3 thread ....................


Brilliant, that's why I took one measly post and started it by saying off topic.


----------



## 428cobra

looks like there tryin to get a tweaked driver out before beta ends 
http://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreato...79142826676224
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...erfDriver.aspx this is a rage driver im gonna try it out in a few mins with the new cap


----------



## aznofazns

Is anyone having an issue with the map on the left and radar on the right being cut off at 2560x1600? I'm not sure if they just moved or if it's actually cutting off the left and right side of my vision.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng0vhQMmCq8


How to Annoy your Teammates as Recon you mean.

Hate how half my team swims to dumbass island and doesn't set, nor defend MCOMs. It doesn't even matter to them whether they're on, or off. If not for the screen telling them to move up at the end of the phase~ half the idiots wouldn't even know they got blown up.


----------



## Osea23

Good.


----------



## jacobrjett

I think there should be a recon limit one per squad or something


----------



## Xristo

What settings ? with my single 6950 i can play all high settings @ 1080p with no AA and get 70-120FPS

On ultra settings with 4xAA i get from 35-55 FPS


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


@CoolhandLuke
Ok you got 80 and i got 70. My card is rated quicker as well. This worries me. I know my hardware is fine and it's a fresh format of windows so i've no clue what the issue is here.


latest drivers installed??

i presume its a yes .. but i still had to mention in case it isnt up to date on that part

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Watch this awesomesauce


WOW!!!!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Do they have stories anymore? I always like the earlier ones up to COD4, after that it was like they took a well developed script and let *Michael Bay* go in and change every other line of dialogue to EXPLOSION.


is this where they took the rehash same thing + big explosion idea from??


----------



## adamski07

not sure about settings.. can't play right now.. im sleeving wires.. will try to put it on highest setting next time..


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Recon should be limited on the attackers to 3 per 16 players.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Recon should be limited on the attackers to 3 per 16 players.


Or you could get rid of it completely... move the sniper rifles into the assault class as the last unlocks. Make the campers work for it!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Or you could get rid of it completely... move the sniper rifles into the assault class as the last unlocks. Make the campers work for it!


Even then, I don't see why people use the snipers [in metro anyway,] I've been taking out snipers with my HK416 or the M16 with an acog since the beta began. I try to drive the point that they're useless to their team.

Even on the defending side, they don't help decrease the tickets, much.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Even then, I don't see why people use the snipers [in metro anyway,] I've been taking out snipers with my HK416 or the M16 with an acog since the beta began. I try to drive the point that they're useless to their team.

Even on the defending side, they don't help decrease the tickets, much.


I rush as sniper, best thing ever! Spawnpoint next to mcom ftw


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I rush as sniper, best thing ever! Spawnpoint next to mcom ftw


I still haven't touched recon(at all), I've been temped to do that though lol. One shot kills with the SV98 are mighty tempting with rushing.... can you get a flashlight on it? I need my flashlight for rushing!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


I think there should be a recon limit one per squad or something


Same especially in rush it just becomes a joke


----------



## losttsol

They need to get rid of the flashlight spamming. What sniper would have a friggin light on in real life? I am really starting to hate playing because of it.


----------



## ii Wingman

So I finally downloaded the Beta and I'm having a serious issue with it. When I load up a match the menu keeps scrolling up without me hitting any key and when I "Deploy" into the game I walk forward and cant stop. I can walk left and right but not backwards.

Things I've tried:

Re-Downloading/Install
Unplug Keyboard (Stops walking but then if I plug it back in or try a different keyboard it keeps doing it)
Installed new Beta Drivers

Nothing has helped 
I'd really like to start playing so I'm offering ONE MILLIONS Reps







to whoever fixes my problem!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Check this commentary ;p very true

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAJ6kWw4IW4&hd=1


I like the part he yelled ******ly "uuuhuuuuhhuh on some forked up character animations."

it was hilarious!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


I dont like when people do this.... they are on offense and play as if they are playing TDM or they are on Defense... Sniping does not really help out much when on the attacking team.


That's not that bad though; get the guys camped in the good defensive spots. But last night I played on a team with _6_ snipers, on the attacking side, and they were camped out waaaay back and let us get pinned and spawn raped.

Out of the whole entire team I was the only guy planting and getting lit up every time because I had no support. You can tell there are alot of COD players in the BETA....

I still have fun being a complete noob in the games, though


----------



## Mugabuga

Anyone else get super pissed at this game? It seems like I rage every time I play it. :/


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


That's not that bad though; get the guys camped in the good defensive spots. But last night I played on a team with _6_ snipers, on the attacking side, and they were camped out waaaay back and let us get pinned and spawn raped.

Out of the whole entire team I was the only guy planting and getting lit up every time because I had no support. *You can tell there are alot of COD players in the BETA....*

I still have fun being a complete noob in the games, though










oh god yeah, it is amazing how many just ignore the MCOM and think kills are everything in this game. At times I feel like it would be worth knifing half my team so they'd rage quit and someone who knows how to play will join lol

Nonetheless, I'm content if I can get past the first set of MCOM's, the rest aren't all that hard to get by yourself.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Gamed today for a bit and play on a server from Chicago around 3:00pm EST I joined via Quick Match, a hacker was on and people were screaming and dropping out and others were joining in, at the end of the round he had 97 kills 2 deaths, it was sad...

EA better fixed the hacking before it turns into a Black Ops or Hack Ops...


----------



## EVILNOK

I was on my way to disarm an mcom in a match today and I get there and there are 2 teammates crouched behind it just waiting for attackers to come in. Its like they know to expect them there but they don't know why.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


oh god yeah, it is amazing how many just ignore the MCOM and think kills are everything in this game. *At times I feel like it would be worth knifing half my team so they'd rage quit and someone who knows how to play will join lol*

Nonetheless, I'm content if I can get past the first set of MCOM's, the rest aren't all that hard to get by yourself.


I was playing in a FF on server a few minutes ago... oh man it was so nice. I tk'd all the snipers back @ the rocks rofl


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*


Gamed today for a bit and play on a server from Chicago around 3:00pm EST I joined via Quick Match, a hacker was on and people were screaming and dropping out and others were joining in, at the end of the round he had 97 kills 2 deaths, it was sad...

EA better fixed the hacking before it turns into a Black Ops or Hack Ops...


There is no PB in beta and they said they are watching to see what hacks people are using so they can keep them out of the release. Seems like I saw something on EA forums about them banning some that are hacking now upon release? Anyone remember seeing something like that?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;15195416*
> Anyone else get super pissed at this game? It seems like I rage every time I play it. :/


OMG, I rage soooooooooooo HARD in this game! I get so mad at all the campers, all the snipers, the overpowered SVD, SV98 and thier one hit kills. I rage at the terrible hit registration, the knifing; OMG the knife in this game is terrible!

Still though, BF3 is an amazing game that has provided me with 30 hours just in the Beta phase and I know I will easily put over 200+ hours into this game in the end. There are a lot of GREAT things about this game -- I absolutely LOVE IT!

The "Early Access" part of the Beta to me was the best experience. You had access to Caspian Border and the guys who were playing seemed like seasoned BF2 and BFBC2 players. There was none of this ******ed stuff thats seems to be going on now. Almost every round made it to part 3 or part 4 of the map and it was great fun.

One thing I started to see tonight which is kind of troubling to me, is the amount of hackers. It seems now there is a hacker almost on every server I join. There was one guy who finished a round 103-2, another 97-5. I hope DICE takes this time to prepare ahead of release and stop the hacking before it starts!


----------



## theturbofd

ugh people will never stop complaining about snipers and stop referring people as COD players. I play COD constantly and I destroy alot of the so called BF veterans. I plant the bomb and I disarm as recon all the time. Maybe you should quit complaining about recon and learn to kill them I mean they even made it easy for the noobs by putting a big sun on our scope anyway.

/rant









Hey lune when we testing the C4 MAV?


----------



## ii Wingman

So I finally downloaded the Beta and I'm having a serious issue with it. When I load up a match the menu keeps scrolling up without me hitting any key and when I "Deploy" into the game I walk forward and cant stop. I can walk left and right but not backwards.

Things I've tried:

Re-Downloading/Install
Unplug Keyboard (Stops walking but then if I plug it back in or try a different keyboard it keeps doing it)
Installed new Beta Drivers

Nothing has helped
I'd really like to start playing so I'm offering ONE MILLIONS Reps to whoever fixes my problem!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15195456*
> oh god yeah, it is amazing how many just ignore the MCOM and think kills are everything in this game. At times I feel like it would be worth knifing half my team so they'd rage quit and someone who knows how to play will join lol
> 
> Nonetheless, I'm content if I can get past the first set of MCOM's, the rest aren't all that hard to get by yourself.


Yeah, I hear that. I'm really trying to get into the flow of this game style, here. I'm not really a "hardcore" gamer but, I played a lot of games on the CB servers before they went down and, *I'm loving this game*. I'm not worried about hacks/cheats, anti-team players now because, in the end, I know there will be servers that are password protected or moderated fairly well so I'm really looking forward to BF3. Haven't had this much fun in a shooter since COD4.

Hopefully we'll have enough folks here (OCN) to get some serious matches going when BF3 drops.























Edit: @ theturbofd, nah, don't get me wrong, bro...I'm not bashing the CODs--heck--I still play them. But, even as a complete BF3 noob, I can see when guys are playing TDM style. Here's a game I played like 4 days ago. I die alot but that's cause COD is basically run and gun. That's why I like it.


----------



## Lune

Another bf3 thread lol


----------



## ii Wingman

Well no one wanted to answer my question in the actual thread. I'm too impatient. I know, I know.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15195542*
> I was playing in a FF on server a few minutes ago... oh man it was so nice. I tk'd all the snipers back @ the rocks rofl


D: Where do you find these FF servers? I want to tk all the mentally challenged fps players.


----------



## jacobrjett

lol

sounds like your W key is broken


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15195634*
> ugh people will never stop complaining about snipers and stop referring people as COD players. I play COD constantly and I destroy alot of the so called BF veterans. I plant the bomb and I disarm as recon all the time. Maybe you should quit complaining about recon and learn to kill them I mean they even made it easy for the noobs by putting a big sun on our scope anyway.
> 
> /rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey lune when we testing the C4 MAV?


Well, you are a minority my friend. I wish more were like you


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga;15195416*
> Anyone else get super pissed at this game? It seems like I rage every time I play it. :/


Same I'm not even gonna bother playing it seriously why would they center the beta around a rush map especially one with narrow chokes


----------



## Shaded War

If you have a Xbox controller plugged in, that may be the problem. This happened to me but it was very slow moving to the left. Unplugged it and it stopped.


----------



## xPrestonn

I had the same problem every now and again. i just left the server and re joined


----------



## ii Wingman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


lol

sounds like your W key is broken


Works just fine in other games/applications.

Also, like I said, I tried other keyboards.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


I had the same problem every now and again. i just left the server and re joined


I've tried joining different servers multiple times.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


If you have a Xbox controller plugged in, that may be the problem. This happened to me but it was very slow moving to the left. Unplugged it and it stopped.


No Xbox controller plugged in either.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Well, you are a minority my friend. I wish more were like you










Ya even though I constantly play recon I hate when there are like 5 more standing right next to me -_- Even to me it's annoying.


----------



## Erick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


lol

sounds like your W key is broken


^this hehehehe


----------



## doomlord52

Is a joystick plugged in?


----------



## meeps

I'll be 'that' guy and say the whole game is a bug. Tried it, hated it, never looking back. Since when does a person lean when they strafe left to right? I can understand making it so the scope tilts when you spin or turn, but not with strafing. Horrible game if you ask me.

Oh, and I have no clue what the issue is with your game, wish I could help.


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ii Wingman*


No Xbox controller plugged in either.


Try unplugging other USB devices. I had a RC flight simulator controller once and never considered it could be a problem with a glitch on GTA but it was. after weeks of annoying attempts at solutions.


----------



## EVILNOK

I've had the same thing happen a few times. Its just 1 of the many bugs in the beta.


----------



## ii Wingman

Welp, I fixed it. It was my G27 being a *****. Thanks for the advice guys,


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*


Anyone else get super pissed at this game? It seems like I rage every time I play it. :/


haha i hear ya

i rage quit about 1/3 of the games.. dumb noobmates standing around not arming/disarming while i get killed 5 times in a row


----------



## NateN34

What else is new.

Beta is limited to one cruddy map and a huge mess in terms of bugs. In my opinion, it is a horrible representation of what the final game will be like, especially if you have not played Caspian Border in it yet....


----------



## UbNub

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


What else is new.

Beta is limited to one cruddy map and a huge mess in terms of bugs. In my opinion, it is a horrible representation of what the final game will be like, especially if you have not played Caspian Border in it yet....


Wow I'm probably going to love BF3 then because I eeven enjoyed the cruddy map


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone want to play now, so far got me and imadude10 playing, add me on origin JoeyTBND. We are using skype atm also.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


I'll be 'that' guy and say the whole game is a bug. Tried it, hated it, never looking back. Since when does a person lean when they strafe left to right? I can understand making it so the scope tilts when you spin or turn, but not with strafing. Horrible game if you ask me.

Oh, and I have no clue what the issue is with your game, wish I could help.


beta =/= demo but whatever you say, man


----------



## 46&2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


ugh people will never stop complaining about snipers and stop referring people as COD players. I play COD constantly and I destroy alot of the so called BF veterans. I plant the bomb and I disarm as recon all the time. Maybe you should quit complaining about recon and learn to kill them I mean they even made it easy for the noobs by putting a big sun on our scope anyway.

/rant









Hey lune when we testing the C4 MAV?


I'm really impressed that you can tell who is a BF veteran and who isn't, you know, while you're destroying them.


----------



## LiquidHaus

currently having a problem. log onto origin>launch bf3 beta>opens browser>select quick match>and the bottom bar opens but stays at the "matchmaking" stage before actually opening the game up. anyone else having this problem?


----------



## meeps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*


beta =/= demo but whatever you say, man


I'm well aware of the status of development, but a company should never push a beta so full of bugs. They also shouldn't focus so much on having the guy kick out his legs while jumping an object. What is this, the Matrix? They're working too hard on small details that are irrelevant when making a good FPS.

I could rant a little more but my experience of the game was cut short when it was removed from my HDD.


----------



## EVILNOK

Caspian Border really showcases what BF3 is all about IMO. I only got in on it twice before they took it down but they were the most fun I had in a FPS game in a long time. I spent some of the time just walking around enjoying the graphics. I thought it was really impressive. I think a lot of people see Metro and it lacks most things people think of when they think 'Battlefield". The youtube vid Lune linked earlier hit the nail on the head. But how can you argue with this:

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDDfPxF3EFE&feature=related


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meeps*


I'm well aware of the status of development, but a company should never push a beta so full of bugs. They also shouldn't focus so much on having the guy kick out his legs while jumping an object. What is this, the Matrix? They're working too hard on small details that are irrelevant when making a good FPS.

I could rant a little more but my experience of the game was cut short when it was removed from my HDD.


Not only is it a beta, but it is a beta based on a month+ old build of the game.

again, your choice though dude. It's all opinions.


----------



## T3beatz

To me it seems like the noobs would be the ones rushing to disarm the Mcoms... they get kill while trying... but they try. LOL

Now, I personally don't play Recon, because I'm not that good at it, but I don't see what's wrong with a few guys doing it, as long as they are trying. The good thing is, if I don't like the way things are going in a server that I'm in, I just Alt+Enter (because I'm probably dead and you can't exit the game dead, LOL) and then I exit out and get on a new server... It's that simple, I don't complain, I don't get to mad because I know it's for fun.

I'm an average player, that just likes to have a little fun shooting guys. Like I said before they should have a stat for Arming/Disarming Mcoms to give people a little motivation.


----------



## Techboy10

Well I just "unlocked" the scoped 44 magnum.....too bad you can't actually use it.


----------



## nawon72

I just had the fastest game ever. It took 5min to take out all the bomb sites on offense. And some weird glitch occured that gave me 3 EOD Bots in a row, even though they were destroyed.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyoMan;15196301*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_kx-wcKO5A


1:45 is why I don't play COD... he didn't even aim for him.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quick question,

I unlocked the EOD-BOT today does anyone have the keyboard commands to use it ?

Thanks,


----------



## theturbofd

ugh why couldn't they make the battle log forums for the closed beta people only? Jesus I can't believe that community is even old enough to get into a pg-13 movie


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15196512*
> Quick question,
> 
> I unlocked the EOD-BOT today does anyone have the keyboard commands to use it ?
> 
> Thanks,


W to go forward~
S to go backward~
A and D for Turn Left and Right respectively~
MB - 1 to set, disarm, repair, destroy devices, roast nuts.


----------



## jacobrjett

Been playing bf3 beta to try get the hang of the infantry combat, starting to get there, im installing bf2 1.5 patch now hopefully it will give me some more motivation to play the game, want to practise with vehicles









Considering 90% of the time your in a vehicle in battlefield... unless your too slow and picky

Wish I still had my 1942 discs...


----------



## jackeyjoe

This game makes me want to install BF2 again... shame it looks so bad now it makes me not want to play!


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15196360*
> 1:45 is why I don't play COD... he didn't even aim for him.


the guy who died was inside the larger crosshairs that are shown when he's not scoped in. clearly it was a lucky shot though which is always good for montages. same shots happen in BF, quit hatin' for the sake of hatin'.

this is coming from neither a BF or COD player (with exceptions of BF1942 and older COD games)


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15196840*
> the guy who died was inside the larger crosshairs that are shown when he's not scoped in. clearly it was a lucky shot though which is always good for montages. same shots happen in BF, quit hatin' for the sake of hatin'.
> 
> this is coming from neither a BF or COD player (with exceptions of BF1942 and older COD games)


I'm guessing you haven't heard of the zzirGrizz or the G-Shot in CoD4. No scoping does involve a technique which can dramatically increase the chances of the bullet going straight through the middle of the crosshair. As far as i know, it only really works for CoD4.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15196893*
> I'm guessing you haven't heard of the zzirGrizz or the G-Shot in CoD4. No scoping does involve a technique which can dramatically increase the chances of the bullet going straight through the middle of the crosshair. As far as i know, it only really works for CoD4.


well @ 1:45 in the clip the guy who was shot was in the far left hand corner of the unscoped crosshairs. but i hadn't actually heard of that, just was trying to point out that bullets fly more so at random when held at your side, so it's more than possible to get a random shot like in the video.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meeps;15196840*
> the guy who died was inside the larger crosshairs that are shown when he's not scoped in. clearly it was a lucky shot though which is always good for montages. same shots happen in BF, quit hatin' for the sake of hatin'.
> 
> this is coming from neither a BF or COD player (with exceptions of BF1942 and older COD games)


The whole video is filled with those lucky shots. Do I have to time stamp all of them? Try the seven following shots.

Autoaim and bullet magnetism. Dare you to try the same crap on a controller playing UT99. Crosshairs~ give me a break.


----------



## ProdigaliNKGaming

i hate how people moan about a beta...omgggggg


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15196958*
> The whole video is filled with those lucky shots. Do I have to time stamp all of them? Try the seven following shots.
> 
> Autoaim and bullet magnetism. Dare you to try the same crap on a controller playing UT99. Crosshairs~ give me a break.


Calm down willy, was simply saying from a logical point of view that since the guy was within the crosshairs, a luck shot would be believable. Autoaim would pull his aim towards the guy, can't say I saw this happen. And bullet magnetism, what are these accusations? Sounds like someone really doesn't like the COD franchise. And NO I am not saying that I am infatuated with the COD games, I'm completely impartial. I just wanted to call out what I thought was silly reasoning to dislike a game.


----------



## xPrestonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyoMan;15196301*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_kx-wcKO5A


For the love of god stop posting that terrible video in so many threads


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;15186850*
> OMG BF3 JET FOOTAGE!!11!!11! well.. kinda...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


Oh god, I thought of this while at work today, and luled so hard while serving people food.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine;15186850*
> OMG BF3 JET FOOTAGE!!11!!11! well.. kinda...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bP8_Dmfbe0&feature=feedu


I kno, I can't seem to stop watching it. It's so cute


----------



## TurboPanda

**** that vid had me and the wife cracking up laughing gj


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15197371*
> I kno, I can't seem to stop watching it. It's so cute


Vreeoooooowwwww~~~~ vreeowWwowww~ lol


----------



## nawon72

Anyone interested in learning the no gun glitch? I found it by accident the second day i played.


----------



## dteg

so my battlelog is basically not working. it loads up and i can view everything just fine; but if i click on quick match or try to join a specific server the page just refreshes. the com center, update center and game manager buttons don't work and this is in multiple browsers..


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15197696*
> so my battlelog is basically not working. it loads up and i can view everything just fine; but if i click on quick match or try to join a specific server the page just refreshes. the com center, update center and game manager buttons don't work and this is in multiple browsers..


I think they must be working on something right now. I'm only able to find 2 servers........

Edit: Nvm i had a name filter set on mine.......


----------



## dteg

i can see all the servers etc. but if i hit join game the page just reloads and nothing happens.


----------



## dezahp

It works for me. Anyone want to play with me? I play in North America US West servers. My friends in vent that are playing League of Legends are absolutely driving me nuts. I absolutely hate that game. I also need to take a break after nearly a 12 hour study cram...I feel like my head is going to explode


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure if serious







However i just did a little research that a GTX 560Ti can play very well if you're on a budget for upgrading your video cards. One quick question. Will i have VRAM issues with my monitor resolution if i order a GTX 560Ti? If not then good. If so then i will save up for a GTX 570 and a new monitor perhaps then.

I really wanna upgrade my video card. No idea what would GTX 460 SLi would perform in BF3 at a scale compared to GTX 560Ti and up. Besides they stopped making GTX 460 786MB Superclocked versions so i'm in a slump here. Maybe i oughta sell my card?


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15196689*
> W to go forward~
> S to go backward~
> A and D for Turn Left and Right respectively~
> MB - 1 to set, disarm, repair, destroy devices, roast nuts.


Thanks, i was told you need to be prone for it to work than hit 4 and you can drive it and I did that but than could not stop using it, I tried standing up, switching to my main weapon, side-arm than started hitting every key with no luck ? Any idea's

Thanks again,


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15197803*
> i can see all the servers etc. but if i hit join game the page just reloads and nothing happens.


this is off topic.... but your little avatar bug thing is driving my cats insane... i could probably sit the laptop down and have them entertained for awhile haha


----------



## Jodiuh

NINE pages! You guys made nine pages today! Oh boy...


----------



## dezahp

Nobody wants to play? NA US west :[ Guess I'll go watch X-Factor


----------



## Jodiuh

Cool, it's like American Idol, kinda?

Edit: Damn! That 12yr old's got some pipes! Cool song in the preview!


----------



## rottjr

For "...Please Reinstall" Make sure your running Vista sp2 or 7 sp1. DirectX10-11, all current updates (important)updates, ie9 or google chrome works well. Good luck!


----------



## MIKEVALL

I am getting the message (your system is running slow) and its promting me to change my color scheme to windows basic. I am also not impressed with performance on my sig rig. Anyone else getting this? Is there something wrong with my system? Is it just the crappy beta?
I-7 950 @4.0ghz - 6gb ram - GTX 580 I would think it should handle it no problem?


----------



## Jodiuh

My setup's far far slower and now that I've a working card, the game runs quite well. I'm sure once it's gotten patched up a bit, it'll run great for you too.

But for now, why not just use windows basic and msconfig everything out of startup? Also, try IE...less problems there than FF or Chrome. I have it set to my home page and it's the only think I use IE for, haha!

You don't have anything crazy like transparency AA set to 8 in the control panel do you?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15198483*
> My setup's far far slower and now that I've a working card, the game runs quite well. I'm sure once it's gotten patched up a bit, it'll run great for you too.
> 
> But for now, why not just use windows basic and msconfig everything out of startup? Also, try IE...less problems there than FF or Chrome. I have it set to my home page and it's the only think I use IE for, haha!
> 
> You don't have anything crazy like transparency AA set to 8 in the control panel do you?


I honestly think it's because you're running HTC Thunderbolt CM7 as a OS.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Has the benchmark thread been merged with this one? The only thing I can see over the last dozen pages or so are benchmarks.

Pointless, pointless benchmarks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15198343*
> I am getting the message (your system is running slow) and its promting me to change my color scheme to windows basic. I am also not impressed with performance on my sig rig. Anyone else getting this? Is there something wrong with my system? Is it just the crappy beta?
> I-7 950 @4.0ghz - 6gb ram - GTX 580 I would think it should handle it no problem?


I get the same thing.

I suspect the BETA could have memory leak issues, in the VRAM probably.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15199153*
> I get the same thing.
> 
> I suspect the BETA could have memory leak issues, in the VRAM probably.


Yeah I get it now and then but my system aint exactly über


----------



## Inverse

I just want the 60+ fps that looks like 40+ fps to stop... lol~

Benchmarks are pointless until release. The drivers suck, and the game needs work. I suspect when release comes out, it's going to be like a totally new game.

That said, getting 25-35 fps outside on Ultra is depressing. Guess it's about time the 295 starts feeling old. It smokes most games. Still not so bad Ill run out and get a 580 when medium gets me 60+. I'll wait for Kepler.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15198483*
> My setup's far far slower and now that I've a working card, the game runs quite well. I'm sure once it's gotten patched up a bit, it'll run great for you too.
> 
> But for now, why not just use windows basic and msconfig everything out of startup? Also, try IE...less problems there than FF or Chrome. I have it set to my home page and it's the only think I use IE for, haha!
> 
> You don't have anything crazy like transparency AA set to 8 in the control panel do you?


No its at like 2 , and fullscreen is off, all other setting are set to high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15199153*
> I get the same thing.
> 
> I suspect the BETA could have memory leak issues, in the VRAM probably.


I hope its not my card, I had some issues a while back ,with artifacting. I think it was either driver/heat related, its been running ok for a month. I often play bfbc2-black ops-mw2-bf2-tombraider-left4dead no problems .

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15199196*
> Yeah I get it now and then but my system aint exactly über


Either is mine. (Second gtx 580 here i come.)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15199323*
> No its at like 2 , and fullscreen is off, all other setting are set to high.
> 
> I hope its not my card, I had some issues a while back ,with artifacting. I think it was either driver/heat related, its been running ok for a month. I often play bfbc2-black ops-mw2-bf2-tombraider-left4dead no problems .
> 
> Either is mine. (Second gtx 580 here i come.)


I'm sure it's not your card, I have been lot's of people having this issue as well, the game must have vram leak issue.

I have 2x EVGA GTX580 on the way.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15199387*
> I'm sure it's not your card, I have been lot's of people having this issue as well, the game must have vram leak issue.
> 
> I have 2x EVGA GTX580 on the way.


Thanks, i hope your right. Yeah im picking mine up in a week.







There sure isnt any deals on them right now.







I could get a different brand a little cheaper, but i prefer to get two identical cards.


----------



## BreakDown

is anyone else having trouble controlling the EOD bot?

half of the time it gets stuck randomly on the terrain, it does not have a constant turn speed either, sometimes it turns very slowly and others it turns instantly... is there something im missing?


----------



## CorpussStalker

LMAO
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E&feature=feedu[/ame]

EDIT: Should have posted this too, just in case people dont know where its from









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wap0_WdNaPA[/ame]


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15199505*
> LMAO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E&feature=feedu


lmao at that video


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15198343*
> I am getting the message (your system is running slow) and its promting me to change my color scheme to windows basic. I am also not impressed with performance on my sig rig. Anyone else getting this?


To fix the color scheme popup (it does this for me too), go to the BF3 executable (wherever you installed it), right click on the .exe and go to Properties. Capatibilities tab, Disable Desktop Composition. That solves the popup issue.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15199505*
> LMAO
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E&feature=feedu


HAaaHAhaAHahahahahaa~~~!!! I almost died~ I'm still recovering....XDDDD~!!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15196555*
> ugh why couldn't they make the battle log forums for the closed beta people only? Jesus I can't believe that community is even old enough to get into a pg-13 movie


Let alone afford a computer to run this game ha!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15198343*
> I am getting the message (your system is running slow) and its promting me to change my color scheme to windows basic. I am also not impressed with performance on my sig rig. Anyone else getting this? Is there something wrong with my system? Is it just the crappy beta?
> I-7 950 @4.0ghz - 6gb ram - GTX 580 I would think it should handle it no problem?


I get this sometimes in bf3 beta. Also happens half the time I play bad company 2


----------



## BradleyW

Last night i started to get stuttering in the game. Looks like it's followed through the next day. I've not changed anything. Anyone had stuttering? I get it both inside and outside. Not had this issue till now.


----------



## Lune

Rofl

  
 You Tube


----------



## theturbofd

Didnt expect to get my OCN platoon to 70 members


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Rofl


lmao, dude that's awesome


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


is anyone else having trouble controlling the EOD bot?

half of the time it gets stuck randomly on the terrain, it does not have a constant turn speed either, sometimes it turns very slowly and others it turns instantly... is there something im missing?


ive been using if for 4 days you get used to it and it becomes much easier to control , get it upto speed give light taps to left and right controls to keep it straight .

i also come to a stop at the bottom of step and power on to go up them and going down step slow right down before you go down them and let it slide down them and avoid rocks if possible ull get the hang of it .


----------



## DBEAU

So I guess they can just change stuff on the fly without updating the client? I noticed last night after you get out of the metro that mcom-A had glass windows where it used to be wooden boards.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I get this sometimes in bf3 beta. Also happens half the time I play bad company 2


See my post here (http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...l#post15199527) to fix it.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Not sure if serious







However i just did a little research that a GTX 560Ti can play very well if you're on a budget for upgrading your video cards. One quick question. Will i have VRAM issues with my monitor resolution if i order a GTX 560Ti? If not then good. If so then i will save up for a GTX 570 and a new monitor perhaps then.

I really wanna upgrade my video card. No idea what would GTX 460 SLi would perform in BF3 at a scale compared to GTX 560Ti and up. Besides they stopped making GTX 460 786MB Superclocked versions so i'm in a slump here. Maybe i oughta sell my card?


I play with a single 470 right now @stock clocks on 1600x900
i only have >100MB of VRAM left lol; well at least thats what MSI AB is telling me

can't overclock cause if I do the beta drivers just lock up on me; normal 266.58 which have served me well has never locked up

but plays smoothly 30FPS+ with no weird dips on like the ultra presets


----------



## Flakdiode

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Rofl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E&hd=1


Haha!!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

I'm running my sig rig with an OCed GTX580 @ 850/4200 stock voltage on all ultra with V-sync. My RAM is in RMA so i have a crappy ADATA single 2g stick running.

i drop to 40 FPS sometimes when the fighting starts but it pops back up to 60 like immediately.

this card is a beast


----------



## Don Karnage

Just read on the BF3 forums that Karkand and Wake will not be available to play on launch. Is that accurate?


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage;15201171*
> Just read on the BF3 forums that Karkand and Wake will not be available to play on launch. Is that accurate?


Wouldn't be surprised. Though wasn't it originally meant to be released some time after the main game release as DLC, just that you got it free when you pre-ordered?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Just read on the BF3 forums that Karkand and Wake will not be available to play on launch. Is that accurate?


That is true. It will be released at a later date. Not sure if they have even set any timeframe for release yet.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


That is true. It will be released at a later date. Not sure if they have even set any timeframe for release yet.


That just ruined my anticipation for BF3. Thanks guys


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Just read on the BF3 forums that Karkand and Wake will not be available to play on launch. Is that accurate?


What Jbobb said.

Back to Karkand is an expansion that will be released at some point after launch. It was explicitly stated when I preordered.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


1:45 is why I don't play COD... he didn't even aim for him.


?? He no scoped him while moving... Incredibly lucky, but the bullet comes out almost random while moving and not scoped in. Most games are like that when you no scope. Not just COD. Not to defend COD bc I'm not really a fan and would rather play BF*insertnumber* any day of the week. Just my observation.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


What Jbobb said.

Back to Karkand is an expansion that will be released at some point after launch. It was explicitly stated when I preordered.


This, DICE never said it would be available at launch. I believe the release date is sometime this year, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


That just ruined my anticipation for BF3. Thanks guys


No offence, but are you saying the main draw to BF3 for you was the opportunity to play rehashed BF2 maps?


----------



## BradleyW

haha, that video on page 1877! It is scary.


----------



## dteg

EA dropping the banhammer on hackers and probably people playing in those illegal servers.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925965401216/


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


No offence, but are you saying the main draw to BF3 for you was the opportunity to play rehashed BF2 maps?










I for one can't wait to play the BF2 maps. Karkand is going to be sweeeeet! I'm going to run all the way around the left side to the suburb flag. I'll even take a dip in the pool on my way.

I hope they still let me blow up the UAV trailer even though commander is gone.


----------



## Subby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I for one can't wait to play the BF2 maps. Karkand is going to be sweeeeet! I'm going to run all the way around the left side to the suburb flag. I'll even take a dip in the pool on my way.


always did love to leave some c4 waiting for you guys pushing that side at the beginning.


----------



## linkin93

You Tube


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


EA dropping the banhammer on hackers and probably people playing in those illegal servers.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925965401216/


Crazy stuff... Cheating in a SP game when you just want to have fun are get through it in your own time, cool, no problem, your time and your prerogative.

Now Hacking online in MP is just plain lame! and anyone who does it is just plain *LAME*! play the game, no need to hack, I hope they boot all of those guys... to bad they will probably just create new profiles.









I am by no means a great BF player I do good some games and I do bad some games, but it's me playing, and I have the satisfaction of knowing if I do good that it was all me and not some hack.


----------



## goldcrow

Hey guys, any of you forcing AA and AF through CCC? It doesn't seem to be working for the Beta. I get the same 45-60 fps outside whether I apply it or leave it to application settings. Btw, I'm using 11.10 preview Medium settings.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I play with a single 470 right now @stock clocks on 1600x900
i only have >100MB of VRAM left lol; well at least thats what MSI AB is telling me

can't overclock cause if I do the beta drivers just lock up on me; normal 266.58 which have served me well has never locked up

but plays smoothly 30FPS+ with no weird dips on like the ultra presets


I'm really nervous about buying the 570's I want, seems like they need more vram.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm not sure which is more annoying... being TK'd all the time from somebody spraying or trying to arm a bomb when there are literally 10 camping snipers. -__-


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


I'm really nervous about buying the 570's I want, seems like they need more vram.


What resolution are you playing on? MSI Afterburner is saying the game is using all my vram(or at least maxes the vram out at times), but I'm not lagging. 2xAA all ultra med post AA on the RIG in sig.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I'm not sure which is more annoying... being TK'd all the time from somebody spraying or trying to arm a bomb when there are literally 10 camping snipers. -__-


All the camping prone snipers by far, gets me a little angry. I don't see how laying down for the entire game and waiting for something to happen is fun. I rather go do something and get killed.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


What resolution are you playing on? MSI Afterburner is saying the game is using all my vram(or at least maxes the vram out at times), but I'm not lagging. 2xAA all ultra med post AA on the RIG in sig.

All the camping prone snipers by far, gets me a little angry. I don't see how laying down for the entire game and waiting for something to happen is fun. I rather go do something and get killed.


It would be 1900x1200 or 1900x1080. If I buy 570 SLI I would be disappointed if it was just playable at ultra....If you're maxed out now when true ultra comes out you could be out of luck


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmWZZF-VC24


Was there something special about this vid? Or was it just some gameplay footage?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


It would be 1900x1200 or 1900x1080. If I buy 570 SLI I would be disappointed if it was just playable at ultra....If you're maxed out now when true ultra comes out you could be out of luck


I don't have any fact to base this on, but I think the final game will run the same or better on identical machines and settings. I think asking the entire community to have a GTX 580/6970 or more to run the game is unreasonable and would kill sales.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Was there something special about this vid? Or was it just some gameplay footage?


It shows how bad the Hit Reg is... he got shot a ton of times and didn't die! lol
















1:58, or maybe the guy was just horrible at aiming??


----------



## Pendulum

I can't count how many times my health has been at 0%.
Also, I had my health bugged before, it was flashing from 0-100 making me immortal.
6 rage inducing knife kills with 10 enemies spraying me ftw?


----------



## muels7

I don't mean to be a whiner, but there are so many hackers in the beta. I really hope DICE can stop this in the final release. I was in a server last night where 1 guy almost single handedly took out the attacking team. His K







ratio was 90:3. If that doesn't scream hack, idk what does. He must have had a wall hack or something combined with auto-aim cuz a few times when he got me he was already shooting when he came around the corner like he knew I was there even though I was completely hidden. (crawled through bushes to get to the spot)

Please dice and punkbuster. Learn about all these hacks so that when the final release comes out you will be able to block and ban players using them.


----------



## Lefty67

I cant wait til the 25th. Its too far away


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


It shows how bad the Hit Reg is... he got shot a ton of times and didn't die! lol
















1:58, or maybe the guy was just horrible at aiming??


Yeah reg is reg... It is a problem at some point in almost every online multiplayer game. But, I wasn't sure what the point of the vid was... If it was just to show how bad people are I could just hop in and play myself (both sides, bad ppl and me haha).


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


It shows how bad the Hit Reg is... he got shot a ton of times and didn't die! lol
















1:58, or maybe the guy was just horrible at aiming??


I know for a fact the hit reg is terrible. I have tested this by going into a 25 ping server and swimming to flank the defending team. I'll sneak up and scope right on their head and no kill half the time. But yet from across the map one shot kills, so you never know what the hit reg is going to do.


----------



## P3c4h2

I uninstalled it at level 4 along with Origin!
I didn't find it fun like I did bc2.
Plus my machine didn't run it that great.
I'd like to start a clan for people who will buy it 10/25/2012.
Anyone with me?


----------



## 8564dan

I cant wait for the game to be released. Europe is 28th though


----------



## Herophobic

Another noob question... I keep getting grips, tactical light etc yet I cannot seem to find them no where in the 5 categories of choosing your equipment(main weapon, pistol and the other 3 things)

why?
Are these automatically equiped and need a button to use them?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


Another noob question... I keep getting grips, tactical light etc yet I cannot seem to find them no where in the 5 categories of choosing your equipment(main weapon, pistol and the other 3 things)

why?
Are these automatically equiped and need a button to use them?


Once you select your weapon, click customize.

Edit: have any patches been released for the beta? I clicked update and it sayd checking for updates then repairing then it says up to date.


----------



## psi_guy

anyone play a round in the beta and it not give you any points for your stats in battlelog? i just played an incredible round and i leveled from 20 to 21, and got several ribbons and awards. when i looked at my stats, it did not update them. ***? is battlelog really slow to update your stats now?

battle reports don't even show me being in the last two rounds i played.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psi_guy*


anyone play a round in the beta and it not give you any points for your stats in battlelog? i just played an incredible round and i leveled from 20 to 21, and got several ribbons and awards. when i looked at my stats, it did not update them. ***? is battlelog really slow to update your stats now?


Unranked servers give you points but you don't recieve them.


----------



## ntherblast

I still don't get why they would choose a map like metro to display bf3


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I still don't get why they would choose a map like metro to display bf3


They aren't displaying it. It's not a demo, it's a beta.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


I cant wait for the game to be released. Europe is 28th though










It's 27th here in Germany according to Origin.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


They aren't displaying it. It's not a demo, it's a beta.


Weird last time I checked lots of people are changing their opinions on the game not that i am saying it is right. Also the beta is open why not pick a conquest map with vehicles over one that is call of duty like?


----------



## theturbofd

You mean marketing tool?


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Guys i got a noobie question, but still i have to ask it because i have no other choice..Can i run Battlefield 3 on my C2D 1.86Ghz ATi 5450 1gb wth 6gb RAM????


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It's 27th here in Germany according to Origin.


I just checked the germany amazon and you're right. The UK is 28th!







. The PS3 beta comes up with a message saying Europe is 28th so it misled me.


----------



## BradleyW

hmmmm? My fps seem more stable on stock CPU speeds.... Yet my CPU is fully stable tried and tested. Oh the joy of beta!


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Atleast on LOW ?????????....







coz the beta runs fiine on my hp laptop wth C2D 2.4Ghz n 4850 or somthing wth 1GB n 3 GB RAM & i did abit of tweaking like i used my 16gb usb n gave 12gb to my laptop through readyboost & it helped alot so if i gave full 16gb to my Desktop will it give me some performance......


----------



## Hawk777th

I would doubt it will run. Probably be a slideshow.


----------



## elitestranger

i connect to the server and play for 20 minutes then it closes/crashes and i get a message on the battlelog game manager saying

"Your connection to the server has timed out." everytime its 20mins exactly

is it the beta or my connection?

how do i fix it? i have a bt home hub 2.0 (if that makes a difference)

and will i get the problem in the final game?

ive tried adding the bf3.exe to the firewall like the 1st post said but it still happens and i cant find an ea.exe

thanks for your help


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I for one can't wait to play the BF2 maps. Karkand is going to be sweeeeet! I'm going to run all the way around the left side to the suburb flag. I'll even take a dip in the pool on my way.

I hope they still let me blow up the UAV trailer even though commander is gone.


Don't get me wrong, I'm dying to play the rehashed maps, especially Wake! But they certainly aren't the main reason I wanna play BF3.


----------



## BradleyW

Can beta's be suseptable to CPU overclocks? My fps is lower when the CPU is higher. Just saying.


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Don't get me wrong, I'm dying to play the rehashed maps, especially Wake! But they certainly aren't the main reason I wanna play BF3.


Thank god everybody doesnt have 3 or 4 grenades to throw anymore


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15203704*
> I would doubt it will run. Probably be a slideshow.


Then how did it run on medium in my 2.4Ghz C2D laptop with only 3Gb ram(it is half ram than in my D. i.e 6GB) and a lower than me card because it has a 4k series & i have a 5k series plus i even runned BC2 on LOW with a eddhhhiii bithi lag w/o Ready boost.........??? any suggestions on this..

P.S : could you guys give me some budget suggestions because i am saving my Pocket money for DELL xps15z (http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-15z/pd) and guys dont get all confused with the specs of the lap. because i am buying the one with core i7, 8gb ram, Geforce gt525M 2GB, 750 HD SATA (7200RPM)......


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Once you select your weapon, click customize.

Edit: have any patches been released for the beta? I clicked update and it sayd checking for updates then repairing then it says up to date.


I have a feeling any updates are through origin and probably arent noticeable as you dont have to download it manually.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Once you select your weapon, click customize.

Edit: have any patches been released for the beta? I clicked update and it sayd checking for updates then repairing then it says up to date.


No patches. All changes that have been mentioned will be for the final release.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/09/battlefie...date-released/

Quote:



UPDATE: DICE has stated that these changes won't be implemented in the beta, rather, they will be carried over to the full game. DICE is outlining what changes will be in the final game - the beta won't be updated.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AZZKIKR*


I have a feeling any updates are through origin and probably arent noticeable as you dont have to download it manually.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


No patches. All changes that have been mentioned will be for the final release.


Right guy's thank you for that information.


----------



## theturbofd

I think I love the ump -_-


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Guys i got a noobie question, but still i have to ask it because i have no other choice..Can i run Battlefield 3 on my C2D 1.86Ghz ATi 5450 1gb wth 6gb RAM????


Like has been stated, it'll look like a slideshow, bro. Q6600 $70. There's a super cheap quad cpu right there. Find a cheap-o mobo for it and oc that Q6600 until it cries and it should be decent for the game.

Don't waste too much money on that rig though. 775 is dead and way too costly to maintain compared to newer gen stuff.

Save up for an i3 rig. Excellent stuff at very low prices and they perform extremely well. Have a look i3 at work.


----------



## BradleyW

I think people should test the performance and glitches between the CPU being overclocked and the system at stock speeds. Might be an unreported issue i've found here. I did not see any black lines at stock CPU speeds. Almost everyone i've spoken to has the black lines. See where i'm coming from??


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15203942*
> Like has been stated, it'll look like a slideshow, bro. Q6600 $70. There's a super cheap quad cpu right there. Find a cheap-o mobo for it and oc that Q6600 until it cries and it should be decent for the game.
> 
> Don't waste too much money on that rig though. 775 is dead and way too costly to maintain compared to newer gen stuff.
> 
> Save up for an i3 rig. Excellent stuff at very low prices and they perform extremely well. Have a look i3 at work.


Dude i already tried that i went to buy a q6600 or q6700 but its out of stock they dont sell those in KSA anymore only core i series chips.....And i cant buy from websites dont own a VISA nor MASTERCARD......


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Dude i already tried that i went to buy a q6600 or q6700 but its out of stock they dont sell those in KSA anymore only core i series chips.....And i cant buy from websites dont own a VISA nor MASTERCARD......


Find a local store that carries MoneyPak, you can add funds to PayPal with cash. Winn-Dixie and CVS are popular carriers.

https://www.moneypak.com/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Dude i already tried that i went to buy a q6600 or q6700 but its out of stock they dont sell those in KSA anymore only core i series chips.....And i cant buy from websites dont own a VISA nor MASTERCARD......


Mmmm, sorry to hear that, bro. I know it's not always easy to find/buy things like this in other places.

Hope you get something figured out.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elitestranger*


i connect to the server and play for 20 minutes then it closes/crashes and i get a message on the battlelog game manager saying

"Your connection to the server has timed out." everytime its 20mins exactly

is it the beta or my connection?

how do i fix it? i have a bt home hub 2.0 (if that makes a difference)

and will i get the problem in the final game?

ive tried adding the bf3.exe to the firewall like the 1st post said but it still happens and i cant find an ea.exe

thanks for your help


Check your HomeHub logs and see what is happening. Bear in mind the BT network is still feeling the after effects of a massive power failure that knocked out their network. Try booting up another online shooter (ideally BFBC2) and see if it happens. It'll narrow things down at the very least.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AZZKIKR*


Thank god everybody doesnt have 3 or 4 grenades to throw anymore


WORD. The back alleys at the first flag on Karkand were mental.


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15204004*
> Find a local store that carries MoneyPak, you can add funds to PayPal with cash. Winn-Dixie and CVS are popular carriers.
> 
> https://www.moneypak.com/


Any more bright ides???

And thnx for the help crash i will figure something out......perhaps get an ASUS mobo which supports 775s n overclock to atleast 2.4 or 2.8 so i cn atleast play on low wth 40-45 fps and with ready boosty maybe 55-69...


----------



## Hawk777th

Check the for sale section here on OCN plenty of deals to be had.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Any more bright ides???

And thnx for the help crash i will figure something out......perhaps get an ASUS mobo which supports 775s n overclock to atleast 2.4 or 2.8 so i cn atleast play on low wth 40-45 fps and with ready boosty maybe 55-69...


i got an 1155 socket asus p67 for 80 if your willing to upgrade to i7


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Sorry, dude cant upgrade write now but only can buy a laptop......but if i will ill let you now first..









And Hawk can u tell me mre about tweaking or something with my cpu rather than buying and overclocking it, more like ReadyBoost n all the stuff and im trying to find something tooo...


----------



## mylilpony

anyone else having problems w/ matchmaking? if i click a server it works but not matchmaking...which just keeps searching...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


anyone else having problems w/ matchmaking? if i click a server it works but not matchmaking...which just keeps searching...


Close Battlelog, close Origin. Reopen Battlelog and try again.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Sorry, dude cant upgrade write now but only can buy a laptop......but if i will ill let you now first..









And Hawk can u tell me mre about tweaking or something with my cpu rather than buying and overclocking it, more like ReadyBoost n all the stuff and im trying to find something tooo...


Not really sorry. The game needs a quad core min with some decent clock speed, you have a dual with low clock speeds. You could ask over in the Intel CPU section how to OC your chip for some added performance. I just dont think its going to be enough.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Sorry, dude cant upgrade write now but only can buy a laptop......but if i will ill let you now first..









And Hawk can u tell me mre about tweaking or something with my cpu rather than buying and overclocking it, more like ReadyBoost n all the stuff and im trying to find something tooo...


No, you definitely need a CPU upgrade. The bare minimum I'd suggest to enjoy a smooth BF3 experience is a Q6600, the cheapest quad core you can find. Even then you'll need a good 3.0+GHz overclock.

Why can you "only" buy a laptop? I was having a conversation with someone on OCN days ago about how laptops aren't really a necessity anymore with all the cheaper smartphones and tablets we have out that are just about as fast.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


is anyone else having trouble controlling the EOD bot?

half of the time it gets stuck randomly on the terrain, it does not have a constant turn speed either, sometimes it turns very slowly and others it turns instantly... is there something im missing?


Yes just un-locked it 2 days ago and when I use it: I cannot un-use it till someone blows it up, it gets stuck in flat areas of the map, sometimes i cannot even deploy it...

I have had fun killing people with it, and found the only way to burn someone is to hold down both the left & right mouse buttons at the same time...


----------



## red123

I am having trouble playing with my housemates on the same server. One of us would get stuck at a black screen. Anyone having this problem?


----------



## Herophobic

probably my best nubish score so far lol

I have this moments when I am average/good and I'm dying to play a bf3... and then we have this moments when I'm like 1-8, ALT+F4 and nearly uninstalling the game...

P.S. I soooooooo wanna try the UMP-45... but I'm limited with the time for playing and seems like I'll get rank 16 right when the beta ends -_-


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


probably my best nubish score so far lol

I have this moments when I am average/good and I'm dying to play a game... and then we have this moments when I'm like 1-8, ALT+F4* and nearly uninstalling the game*...


Me too, i'm uninstalling it now









Nice score


----------



## Ivan TSI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR*


Sorry, dude cant upgrade write now but only can buy a laptop......but if i will ill let you now first..









And Hawk can u tell me mre about tweaking or something with my cpu rather than buying and overclocking it, more like ReadyBoost n all the stuff and im trying to find something tooo...


Forget the laptop, use the $$$ for a custom rig, you already have a laptop why another?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI*


Forget the laptop, use the $$$ for a custom rig, you already have a laptop why another?


I'll never again buy a "Flash laptop"!
All that money, in a thing that dies from heat! With little chance of repair









For a mobile PC I have a cheap net-book








With an SSD of course


----------



## Ivan TSI

^ This, there is no reason to waste money on a laptop with huge specs to only see emails, movies or hear music, a netbook ( with a C-60 and at least a 7200rpm hdd) can do that for a lot less money, as i say before, forget about a new laptop if you have one already, use the $ for a new rig, a 2500k, a good matx board (asus,evga, etc), 4gb ram and a good gpu


----------



## chuxanator

UGH I am so tired of everyone crawling around in the bushes or camping in one spot, especially on offence







Add me so we can get the job done


----------



## Clawbog

My best score so far... Still can't believe we did that.. Although, I will admit there were a lot of noobish players on the server.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15206192*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My best score so far... Still can't believe we did that.. Although, I will admit there were a lot of noobish players on the server.


That must be the most amazing resolution i've ever seen.


----------



## dealio

150x100 monitor res FTW

awesome EFFFF PEEE ESSSS man


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15203121*
> Unranked servers give you points but you don't recieve them.


i went back and checked the status of the server i was playing in. it had the ranked icon highlighted.









edit: when i logged on now (several hours later), it is showing my updated stats. weird.


----------



## Pendulum

The more I play the game the more I dislike it.
I feel as if this is just a clone of Medal of Honor, which I really do not like.

Caspian Border is big to the point that it's just boring, even with 64 players.
I loved the other Battlefields but this one is just... yuck.


----------



## furmark

starting to think ill miss the beta once its gone even metro :/

wont miss the hit reg though


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15206304*
> That must be the most amazing resolution i've ever seen.


Lol, mines 1650x1050.

I just cropped the pick for the forum..


----------



## kckyle

people who keep saying "umad? needs to go die.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehKnighTRiDeR;15203984*
> Dude i already tried that i went to buy a q6600 or q6700 but its out of stock they dont sell those in KSA anymore only core i series chips.....And i cant buy from websites dont own a VISA nor MASTERCARD......


Grab a Walmart money card Visa. You can add however much $ you want to and use it anywhere.https://www.walmartmoneycard.com/walmart


----------



## Tipless

so since my rig is currently out of commission due to upgrades and waiting for parts to arrive, i tried to play BF3 on my i7 laptop. very disappointing, not in the game but at my laptop lol. i played 3 rounds and couldnt get a single kill and no im not that bad. my graphics card must be a POS. my parts arrive on the last day of beta


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

I'm gonna say that the 810 MCS shotgun with slugs and 6x rifle Scope is the best sniper weapon in the game lmao.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15206605*
> Really? >.<
> 
> Looks clear to me...


It's amazing, can't even zoom in







trying to see through the awesome resolution haha


----------



## Inverse

lol~ if you used Imageshack, you have to select "original" in the bar when you upload or it looks super tiny.


----------



## Zackcy

So Lune, did you finish with #1 jet kills in the beta?


----------



## kainkun

Just loaded up bc2 after playing the beta the past few days. I gota say that I quickly exited bc2 and went right back to the beta. I know the version we are playing is far from perfect but I love it. I love the way the game "handles" and "feels", Im really excited for release. Think I may upgrade psu and add another 6870 for this game.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15206859*
> So Lune, did you finish with #1 jet kills in the beta?


yep







think so ;o I played some today but didn't use the jet as I went afk







IMGOR EVENT servers or whatever their name up keep showing up from time to time, 2 of them. Both 32 slots conquest caspian


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15206752*
> It's amazing, can't even zoom in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to see through the awesome resolution haha


Its not like that for me....











Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15206854*
> lol~ if you used Imageshack, you have to select "original" in the bar when you upload or it looks super tiny.


I used postimage.org for that picture.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15206938*
> Its not like that for me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Use http://imgur.com/

Best site for that


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyoMan;15206520*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qAdVif4wqg
> this bro rocks


meh, looks like cod practice. and i like how he doesn't pay much attention to the objectives...


----------



## Lune

That guy is pretty terrible.. you gotta see me







I am going to make the best montage ever just waiting for BF3 + Batterecorder.


----------



## JoeyTB

So just ran into my first aim botter, just now hopefully when pb kicks in all shall be fixed


----------



## BradleyW

I found a guy on the floor with a massive long neck and a gun floating around. Also a guy died and went up into space. Came back down 10 minutes later. He was in a funny position too. Gotta love beta!


----------



## xartion

Is it just me or this game a lot smoother tonight (8:30 PM EST)? Either that, or it's smoother as a result of me monitoring my FPS with Afterburner instead of Fraps.

Too bad I just played with a guy who went 14-0 in the first 90 seconds of the game, and ended with 75-3... Cheaters already :/


----------



## BradleyW

I've often wondered if fraps is not doing great on this beta. How do you monitor fps with MSI AB?


----------



## Mr. 13

haven't read for a few days and I have one quick question for you guys.

Is soldier creation confirmed?

I really don't want to stick with my Origin name


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15207536*
> haven't read for a few days and I have one quick question for you guys.
> 
> Is soldier creation confirmed?
> 
> I really don't want to stick with my Origin name


I spoke to EA about this. They said in order to change the soldier name, the ea id name must be changed.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15207536*
> haven't read for a few days and I have one quick question for you guys.
> 
> Is soldier creation confirmed?
> 
> I really don't want to stick with my Origin name


Just contact EA Live chat and they will change it for you within 5 min

http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_landing


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15207576*
> Just contact EA Live chat and they will change it for you within 5 min
> 
> http://support.ea.com/app/chat/livechat_landing


I tried to change it and they were being really funny with me about it so i left.


----------



## Mr. 13

ohh thanks guys,
ah. my origin name isn't actually too bad, it's Mr_Thirteen.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15207599*
> ohh thanks guys,
> ah. my origin name isn't actually too bad, it's Mr_Thirteen.


Cool!


----------



## djriful

19 days to go!!!

Does anyone know what is the earliest time Gamestop opens at?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15207673*
> 19 days to go!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what is the earliest time Gamestop opens at?


10am.


----------



## Inverse

MY BL name is Krystalmyth~ which I like, but Inverse is where I'm known like everywhere else. Wondering if I should change it.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone know if they plan to change when you can go into the options menu? Seems they don't care cause this was also the issue in bc2 and that you can't leave without being alive


----------



## dseg

Two things:
Why did we have to use origin to download this game? All origin does is take you to a web browser where you do everything from there. Why couldn't steam do this? Is this a joke?

Why can't I use the options when I'm dead. If I want to leave after I die I have to wait for the stupid camera to follow my killer, wait for respawn, then exit out? This is so stupid. Or if I want to adjust my settings when Im dead, this is just ******ed. Who comes up with this crap?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15207673*
> 19 days to go!!!
> 
> Does anyone know what is the earliest time Gamestop opens at?


The local gamestop where I live said they will have a midnight release for BF3.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg;15207819*
> Two things:
> Why did we have to use origin to download this game? All origin does is take you to a web browser where you do everything from there. Why couldn't steam do this? Is this a joke? *Don't blame steam on this, they were the ones that wouldn't let Ea have it on there.*
> 
> Why can't I use the options when I'm dead. If I want to leave after I die I have to wait for the stupid camera to follow my killer, wait for respawn, then exit out? This is so stupid. Or if I want to adjust my settings when Im dead, this is just ******ed. Who comes up with this crap? *Alt + F4 It is that simple*


Comments in bold


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15207914*
> Comments in bold


Alt F4 won't let him change his settings between deaths.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15207926*
> Alt F4 won't let him change his settings between deaths.


My bad didnt read it fully


----------



## djriful

Thanks for the info, I am still trying to find a way to get it on work days... Most stores close at 6pm and it is very tight for me.


----------



## wint0nic

Go to a mall game stop, those close at 9-10.







or do the midnight release.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Or just purchase the digital download version. This will allow you to download and preload the game files a night or two beforehand. That way, you can be ready to play BF3 as soon as it becomes readily available on Origin.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15208262*
> Thanks for the info, I am still trying to find a way to get it on work days... Most stores close at 6pm and it is very tight for me.


I noticed it says Canada for your location. I found this online for the Toronto area Gamestop stores:
http://www.mystore411.com/store/list_city/47/Ontario/Toronto/Canada/Game-Stop-store-locations
If your not close to that area maybe give 1 of those stores a call and see if maybe there is 1 closer to you and what their store hours are. Most on the list I linked stay open til 9PM though.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Bf3 is releasing right before my exams... this'll be interesting lol


----------



## bevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg;15207819*
> Two things:
> Why did we have to use origin to download this game? All origin does is take you to a web browser where you do everything from there. Why couldn't steam do this? Is this a joke?
> 
> Why can't I use the options when I'm dead. If I want to leave after I die I have to wait for the stupid camera to follow my killer, wait for respawn, then exit out? This is so stupid. Or if I want to adjust my settings when Im dead, this is just ******ed. Who comes up with this crap?


If it's such a big problem to leave before you come back to life, just alt tab out and x out of the screen. As far as changing your options and loadouts. I kind of like that you can't do it while your dead, mainly because your dead. You can't do a whole lot while your dead.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo;15208941*
> If it's such a big problem to leave before you come back to life, just alt tab out and x out of the screen. As far as changing your options and loadouts. I kind of like that you can't do it while your dead, mainly because your dead. You can't do a whole lot while your dead.


Not being able to open options is stupid though. For one, I wanted to change some key bindings and had to spawn back in, but to my luck when I found what I wanted (changing the toggle crouch) I got killed and had to wait to do it over again.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15208864*
> Or just purchase the digital download version. This will allow you to download and preload the game files a night or two beforehand. That way, you can be ready to play BF3 as soon as it becomes readily available on Origin.


That's true but I always wanted a hardcopy just for the heck of it. I'm patient to start playing the game but I'm more worry if I am not available to pick up within 48 hours, someone will overtake my reserved copy.

If I could get a friend who live nearby the Gamestop inside the mall, what info I need to provide in order to approve to get the copy? This is my first time in-store pre-order. =/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15207282*
> I found a guy on the floor with a massive long neck and a gun floating around. Also a guy died and went up into space. Came back down 10 minutes later. He was in a funny position too. Gotta love beta!


LOL.

I'm sorry, it's been posted 3-4 times already, but it just brings tears to my eyes no matter how many times I watch it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E[/ame]


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15207720*
> MY BL name is Krystalmyth~ which I like, but Inverse is where I'm known like everywhere else. Wondering if I should change it.


Hey I was just in a game with you.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15209180*
> LOL.
> 
> I'm sorry, it's been posted 3-4 times already, but it just brings tears to my eyes no matter how many times I watch it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E


Lol I've seen that before, in game. Quite funny.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg;15207819*
> Two things:
> Why did we have to use origin to download this game? All origin does is take you to a web browser where you do everything from there. Why couldn't steam do this? Is this a joke?


More $$$ for EA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg;15207819*
> Why can't I use the options when I'm dead. If I want to leave after I die I have to wait for the stupid camera to follow my killer, wait for respawn, then exit out? This is so stupid. Or if I want to adjust my settings when Im dead, this is just ******ed. Who comes up with this crap?


To discourage rage quitting.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15209296*
> More $$$ for EA.
> 
> To discourage rage quitting.


But you can still ALT+F4... Except I use it in those situations where you join a game and see "Your team lost!"


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15209332*
> But you can still ALT+F4... Except I use it in those situations where you join a game and see "Your team lost!"


I do it half way through pretty much every game... I simply cannot find a game where I have a good team lol, its either a camping match or one team gets steam rolled.


----------



## jacobrjett

I always grin and bear a bad match, its the only way to get any better. You wont get better if you just leave a match because there are too many Recon or your whole team is camping on the offense.

As for quitting the game I press the windows key between CTRL and ALT, then click the red square... I thought it was a bit clunky at first but I have no problem with no menu settings or anything like that when your dead, and having to windows key out of the game between matches.

The settings one is hardly an issue, I mean once you have your settings set, you dont have to worry about them anymore.

Unless you have a low performing rig and cant make up your mind weather you want choppy eye candy or smooth fps with less eyecandy, I dont have to worry about that with BF3 beta at the moment though


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15209401*
> I do it half way through pretty much every game... I simply cannot find a game where I have a good team lol, its either a camping match or one team gets steam rolled.


^ This.. unfortunately.
A good game and balanced game is hard to come across.

The campers are boring me to death. I think tonight I'm going to kill every camper I come across.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15209434*
> I always grin and bear a bad match, its the only way to get any better. You wont get better if you just leave a match because there are too many Recon or your whole team is camping on the offense.


I did for the first few days but now I'm just sick of it, it's ridiculous, either I can't get out of my spawn in the first place or the MCOM's are surrounded by 10 people with sniper rifles when I'm attacking, or my team simply ignores the MCOM's when I'm defending. I just wish I had my smoke grenades back, that's how I destroy MCOM's in BC2...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15209454*
> The campers are boring me to death. I think tonight I'm going to kill every camper I come across.


Have they turned friendly fire off on some servers? I tried knifing some people and it wouldn't work... maybe the knife doesn't work on friendlies? Nonetheless, when I get home I wanna do some damage to the bush wookies, even if it's just pissing them off


----------



## mylilpony

UMP's are broken. Seriously. They are superior to every gun at every range. Also, is it just me or is it near impossible to blow up the 3rd MCOM's in metro? Majority of my games finish there. Only gone back outside 2x out of 20+ games


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15209499*
> Have they turned friendly fire off on some servers? I tried knifing some people and it wouldn't work... maybe the knife doesn't work on friendlies? Nonetheless, when I get home I wanna do some damage to the bush wookies, even if it's just pissing them off


I think some servers have it disabled, but most seem to have it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15209509*
> UMP's are broken. Seriously. They are superior to every gun at every range. Also, is it just me or is it near impossible to blow up the 3rd MCOM's in metro? Majority of my games finish there. Only gone back outside 2x out of 20+ games


I think the first tier of snipers are broken, 1 shot at close range, 2 shots at any range which you can pretty much just click twice and get an instant kill.

I also think the same, it's really easy for the defenders to guard both sets of stairs and the left hallway. Just have some snipers sit at the end of the hallway with the lockers in it and the rest around the middle.


----------



## [email protected]

I still wanna tk a player for spamming flashlights in my face when told to turn them off when you are running with your teammates, then turn it back on in a open area. Not that hard. They're probably lazy or they're half of just Call of Duty players just wanting to run and gun like they always do with pure stupidity. Most of time some players are so lazy to revive another team when they get shot and die next to THEM and they don't bother to revive so i revive them.

Wish i had a server that has FF on so i can TK the teammate for not reviving him then revive my other teammate and tell him, that's what you get for not reviving your men







Cruel i know but i expect better in teamwork.


----------



## BreakDown

anyone knows if the limited edition comes in a steelbook?


----------



## [email protected]

I have no idea and i wish. I doubt it cuz i think that's for the console versions. I hate the fact consoles get special collection boxes like Batman for example and PC versions don't get anything. What's the point of getting a physical disc since it's tied to Origin? I still would want the physical copy too. Didn't stop me from buying Crysis 2 on a physical copy instead of ordering online


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15209611*
> I still wanna tk a player for spamming flashlights in my face when told to turn them off when you are running with your teammates, then turn it back on in a open area. Not that hard. They're probably lazy or they're half of just Call of Duty players just wanting to run and gun like they always do with pure stupidity. Most of time some players are so lazy to revive another team when they get shot and die next to THEM and they don't bother to revive so i revive them.
> 
> Wish i had a server that has FF on so i can TK the teammate for not reviving him then revive my other teammate and tell him, that's what you get for not reviving your men
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruel i know but i expect better in teamwork.


lololol

I'm a flashlight wielding maniac but I turn it off until I know there are people to shoot at lol. 870 + flashlight is win







As for people who don't revive, I should do the same!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15209611*
> They're probably lazy or they're half of just Call of Duty players just wanting to run and gun like they always do with pure stupidity.


popularity has its con.

btw the flashlight thing is very annoying when teammates turn back and point them at you.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15209509*
> UMP's are broken. Seriously. They are superior to every gun at every range. Also, is it just me or is it near impossible to blow up the 3rd MCOM's in metro? Majority of my games finish there. Only gone back outside 2x out of 20+ games


You haven't even tried every gun, at every range yet you spit this dribble out. I'm really freaking TIRED of you guys saying this. It's NOT OP~ at all. Go ahead and try out the A-91, the G36C, the M416, the KH2002, the F2000~ any of the above before you try to cuss out a basic Rank 15 weapon. It's freaking horrible at range. You have got to be joking.

All you low-mid level players who encounter this weapon because MOST OF YOU are the same level, so no duh you're going to die to it alot. It's the best weapon at that rank. After rank 24~ you're not going to see high level players EVER EVER EVER using an UMP 45.

Every single person you see at max level, go ahead and tell me what weapon they're using. Don't be shocked when it isn't the UMP.

Training wheels on a bike. They sure don't let it tip over. Great for learning. Very basic~ but nobody freaking uses it once you learn how to ride the damn thing.

You're calling training wheels OP.


----------



## thuynh022

I love the UMP, I dont know why. The only reason people think it's cheap is because everyone uses it, so you just see it everytime you die.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15209806*
> You haven't even tried every gun, at every range yet you spit this dribble out. I'm really freaking TIRED of you guys saying this. It's NOT OP~ at all. Go ahead and try out the A-91, the G36C, the M416, the KH2002, the F2000~ any of the above before you try to cuss out a basic Rank 15 weapon. It's freaking horrible at range. You have got to be joking.
> 
> All you low-mid level players who encounter this weapon because MOST OF YOU are the same level, so no duh you're going to die to it alot. It's the best weapon at that rank. After rank 24~ you're not going to see high level players EVER EVER EVER using an UMP 45.
> 
> Every single person you see at max level, go ahead and tell me what weapon they're using. Don't be shocked when it isn't the UMP.
> 
> Training wheels on a bike. They sure don't let it tip over. Great for learning. Very basic~ but nobody freaking uses it once you learn how to ride the damn thing.
> 
> You're calling training wheels OP.


it does pretty well out to around 100 yards.... which means the subway and in the apartment sections it does very well on.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;15209913*
> it does pretty well out to around 100 yards.... which means the subway and in the apartment sections it does very well on.


So does nearly every weapon in the game. Including shotguns. Hell, pistols work at these ranges. There's a scoped Magnum, I can't wait to hear people crying about that.

I still think they need to add Tissue as a Rank 5 unlock, to prevent the tears from ruining the players field of view. Eventually they can unlock the SQ Tissue for the whole squad.


----------



## mylilpony

Yes I'm sorry I haven't tried every gun. I was pretty pissed when I wrote that. I'm getting the first hit off 90percent of the time and I'm still losing to it no matter what range i'm at, except when I play shotgun close range in the subways or w/ SV98.

You just said it's the best gun at that rank...so you're essentially agreeing with me that this gun IS OP. When 80 percent of the players in the servers don't have access to that gun and are getting dominated by the few that do? What other shooter do you know of where the UMP is the main weapon of choice...ever? Also I just played 3 level 30's in my last two matches using UMP's. You're making the same sweeping generalizations i did.

I've been playing FPS on a regular basis for around 15 years and played some cal-im in CS, so I'm not a complete noob. I've never understood or liked the fact that you had to unlock guns rather than everyone having access to them from the beginning where the playing field is even and you don't have to force yourself to use a gun you hate, just to get the next one. I get to play 30-45 minutes a day max and the idea of grinding/unlocking guns in an FPS is not enjoyable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


You haven't even tried every gun, at every range yet you spit this dribble out. I'm really freaking TIRED of you guys saying this. It's NOT OP~ at all. Go ahead and try out the A-91, the G36C, the M416, the KH2002, the F2000~ any of the above before you try to cuss out a basic Rank 15 weapon. It's freaking horrible at range. You have got to be joking.

All you low-mid level players who encounter this weapon because MOST OF YOU are the same level, so no duh you're going to die to it alot. It's the best weapon at that rank. After rank 24~ you're not going to see high level players EVER EVER EVER using an UMP 45.

Every single person you see at max level, go ahead and tell me what weapon they're using. Don't be shocked when it isn't the UMP.

Training wheels on a bike. They sure don't let it tip over. Great for learning. Very basic~ but nobody freaking uses it once you learn how to ride the damn thing.

You're calling training wheels OP.


----------



## dezahp

The one thing I am really annoyed with is people having scopes on shotguns (870) and killing you one shot from +20 feet away. It's just dumb.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Yes I'm sorry I haven't tried every gun. I was pretty pissed when I wrote that. I'm getting the first hit off 90percent of the time and I'm still losing to it no matter what range i'm at, except when I play shotgun close range in the subways.

You just said it's the best gun at that rank...so you're essentially agreeing with me that this gun IS OP. When 80 percent of the players in the servers don't have access to that gun and are getting dominated by the few that do? What other shooter do you know of where the UMP is the main weapon of choice...ever? Also I just played 3 level 30's in my last two matches using UMP's. You're making the same sweeping generalizations i did.

I've been playing FPS on a regular basis for around 15 years and played some cal-im in CS, so I'm not a complete noob. I've never understood or liked the fact that you had to unlock guns rather than everyone having access to them from the beginning where the playing field is even and you don't have to force yourself to use a gun you hate, just to get the next one. I get to play 30-45 minutes a day max and the idea of grinding/unlocking guns in an FPS is not enjoyable.


Um, it being the best PDW at that rank doesn't make it OP. Overpowered implies a baseline of strength. Yes, later weapons are stronger than starter weapons. Why does this surprise you? The SVD, as good as it is, will not kill people like the M40 will~ but it doesn't make the SVD a piece of crap.

If you don't like this concept, this concept of building your character to reach higher tiers of play, then you're going to have to abandon ship and leave. There's no going around this. Also, saying 80% of the players not having access to the rifle is laughable. Rank 15 is two days of play max.

Not to mention, you get access to weapons like the M416 as Assault, prior to even getting this weapon. Support gets access to the M249 prior as well, which is arguably superior at its role. Both of these weapons are in use by level 45s FAR more than the UMP and they're early!

It is the strongest PDW at that rank, and that's not arguable. I never said it was OP, because to be OVERpowered, you have to be OVER something, and it's not OVER 70% of the weapons in this game! Even the PP2000 which you unlock prior to the UMP is ridiculously effective.

The only thing that makes the UMP as good as it is, is its burst fire select which fires 2 rounds, and its quick reload speed. But I bet neither of these factors come into mind when you say it's OP. Usually, it's damage~ and that's not why the UMP is even good. Even when they nerf it's damage, it's going to be a great weapon.

As it should be, I don't get why a weapon of this renown as the UMP 45, one of the greatest machine pistols ever build has to be tarnished because people can't deal with the fact that bullets kill people.

The A-91 is the unlock PRIOR to the G36C. Logic would say the G36C would be better for me as an Engineer. But it's not. The A-91, to me, is one of the best weapons in the bloody game. Yet stats would say otherwise. This game has an amazing gun balance. Even a starter M16A4 has more potential than any other games starter weapons.

Just because something is one of the strongest PDWs doesn't mean it's OVERpowered from others. It simply fits the roles of more people at close quarters combat. The P90, is JUST as good, if not better than the UMP, but it's not in use by more people because you're not Rank 40 yet.

...and even then, you might prefer the UMPs slower rate of fire. It's preference~ and choice, and at Rank 15, you don't have a lot of choice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


The one thing I am really annoyed with is people having scopes on shotguns (870) and killing you one shot from +20 feet away. It's just dumb.


So getting killed by an AR, Carbine or Sniper Rifle preferable? They all can do the exact same thing at those ranges.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


What other shooter do you know of where the UMP is the main weapon of choice...ever?


MW2.

All the guns in this game are pretty much the same. I really don't think there is any "Over-Powered" guns at all.


----------



## Lune

G36C > UMP45 in every way!


----------



## Inverse

Also, if you're seeing someone Rank 30+ using the UMP, it's most likely because they're switching classes and are using a PDW to make up for the fact they want access to better weapons in the class.

For example, if I was a maxed Engineer but wanted to start off as Support, I would prefer using the UMP or even the 870 Combat for a few clicks instead of the IAR M27.


----------



## dezahp

I'm just using the Ump45 on my recon class until I get my MAV. Just curious...am I the only that thinks scoped 870 one shot kills from long distances is just ridiculously stupid?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Also, if you're seeing someone Rank 30+ using the UMP, it's most likely because they're switching classes and are using a PDW to make up for the fact they want access to better weapons in the class.

For example, if I was a maxed Engineer but wanted to start off as Support, I would prefer using the UMP or even the 870 Combat for a few clicks instead of the IAR M27.


This is what I do, UMP with recon class! So I can set mobile spawns and rush!


----------



## Invidiafanboy

I was just playing and at rank 25. All of a sudden I was disconnected from the server and now all my stats and level are back at 0...***. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*


This is what I do, UMP with recon class! So I can set mobile spawns and rush!


Same thing I was doing


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I'm just using the Ump45 on my recon class until I get my MAV. Just curious...am I the only that thinks scoped 870 one shot kills from long distances is just ridiculously stupid?


Scoped?







stock is way better and goes really really far away without any efforts (1 shot)


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*


I was just playing and at rank 25. All of a sudden I was disconnected from the server and now all my stats and level are back at 0...***. Has this happened to anyone else?


Well that sucks...Well look at it this way. Beta is ending soon anyways lol


----------



## Inverse

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dezahp*   I'm just using the Ump45 on my recon class until I get my MAV. Just curious...am I the only that thinks scoped 870 one shot kills from long distances is just ridiculously stupid?  
So far, from what I've seen~ anything the scoped shotgun can do, it could have done with a red dot sight. I've yet to see one shot kills at ranges outside of ranges the weapon could have done already.

  
 You Tube  



 
Many of these hits aren't even single shot at sniper range. If he had used a rifle or carbine it would have been easier than what he put himself through half the time. Shotguns with scopes are used for hunting and combat all the time.

The ones where he was killing with one hit, would have been just as effective had he used a Holo sight.

I want to see an example, a single example of a shotgun used to actually one shot snipe someone in this game at far ranges.

In Bad Company 2, it was horrible, I'll agree. I was able to snipe people with the zoom iron sights in that game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15210186*
> Scoped?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock is way better and goes really really far away without any efforts (1 shot)


I just don't think a shotgun should be able to one shot someone from that far away


----------



## dezahp

I usually don't ever record games when I'm playing but unfortunately it has happened to me quite a number of times and I'm not even exaggerating lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15210115*
> G36C > UMP45 in every way!


Got that right, i got disconnected


----------



## dezahp

So 3 and a half weeks until final release....can't wait


----------



## T3beatz

What's the deal with communication in this game? I only see the squad ticker thingy pop up every once in a while when someone says something, then it goes away before I can read it all... is there a button to push to make it come back?


----------



## mylilpony

I'm retracting my OP statement. Like I said, I just played a few very frustrating matches and needed to vent. However, it's still *ridiculous* how powerful the UMP is and how easy it is to use versus other guns, and at a variety of ranges in operation metro. I can hit them first and lose a majority of the time. Even with close range SV98 where they are left with 5 hp and can kill me while i switch to pistol to fire another shot, b/c of the rate of fire. Also yes you start with m4 but spray with ump>spray with m4. In a close range map like this, it happens a lot.

I don't mind the concept of tiers but in Starcraft and WoW the higher leveled players are separated (for the most part) and don't interact with the lower levels. When a few people get a 2 days head start for the beta to get those level 16 ump's, others start off at a severe disadvantage of playing with access to fewer weapons, and take longer to level. Most of the servers I joined are players under level 20, and mostly under level 15. Granted I've only played an hour today, but it's very annoying to constantly see camping UMP's w/ flashlight or using recon/spawning behind your spawn to kill you when you spawn. The worst part about spawning in front of them is you see them, hit them once or twice, and die, and they run off and hide.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Um, it being the best PDW at that rank doesn't make it OP. Overpowered implies a baseline of strength. Yes, later weapons are stronger than starter weapons. Why does this surprise you? The SVD, as good as it is, will not kill people like the M40 will~ but it doesn't make the SVD a piece of crap.

If you don't like this concept, this concept of building your character to reach higher tiers of play, then you're going to have to abandon ship and leave. There's no going around this. Also, saying 80% of the players not having access to the rifle is laughable. Rank 15 is two days of play max.

Not to mention, you get access to weapons like the M416 as Assault, prior to even getting this weapon. Support gets access to the M249 prior as well, which is arguably superior at its role. Both of these weapons are in use by level 45s FAR more than the UMP and they're early!

It is the strongest PDW at that rank, and that's not arguable. I never said it was OP, because to be OVERpowered, you have to be OVER something, and it's not OVER 70% of the weapons in this game! Even the PP2000 which you unlock prior to the UMP is ridiculously effective.

The only thing that makes the UMP as good as it is, is its burst fire select which fires 2 rounds, and its quick reload speed. But I bet neither of these factors come into mind when you say it's OP. Usually, it's damage~ and that's not why the UMP is even good. Even when they nerf it's damage, it's going to be a great weapon.

As it should be, I don't get why a weapon of this renown as the UMP 45, one of the greatest machine pistols ever build has to be tarnished because people can't deal with the fact that bullets kill people.

The A-91 is the unlock PRIOR to the G36C. Logic would say the G36C would be better for me as an Engineer. But it's not. The A-91, to me, is one of the best weapons in the bloody game. Yet stats would say otherwise. This game has an amazing gun balance. Even a starter M16A4 has more potential than any other games starter weapons.

Just because something is one of the strongest PDWs doesn't mean it's OVERpowered from others. It simply fits the roles of more people at close quarters combat. The P90, is JUST as good, if not better than the UMP, but it's not in use by more people because you're not Rank 40 yet.

...and even then, you might prefer the UMPs slower rate of fire. It's preference~ and choice, and at Rank 15, you don't have a lot of choice.

So getting killed by an AR, Carbine or Sniper Rifle preferable? They all can do the exact same thing at those ranges.


----------



## dezahp

Honestly I find that play style and strategy is critically far more important than whatever gun that I am using. I can use a pistol and still wreck people but I admit that I can only probably do that at this point of time because there are so many idiots in this beta. When I play against people who are in squads and actually do the objectives then I have to start playing seriously.


----------



## glycerin256

I think you'll find that the UMP will be outclassed on the bigger maps like caspian. Time will tell though.

Here's me: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/226262637/

I am ranked 406 in the world for playtime, LOL. Average KDR is just 2.1. Anyway, ya good times.

I just dumped 600 on 2 6970s from newegg.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15210292*
> I think you'll find that the UMP will be outclassed on the bigger maps like caspian. Time will tell though.
> 
> Here's me: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Glycerin256/stats/226262637/
> 
> I am ranked 406 in the world for playtime, LOL. Average KDR is just 2.1. Anyway, ya good times.
> 
> I just dumped 600 on 2 6970s from newegg.


Wow you have 51 hours already....Jesus. If I didn't have to cram for my classes lately I'd have far more hours too and enjoy messing around with EODs and MAVs...unfortunately I don't think I'll be able to unlock them before Monday







. I want to get some new cards too but I don't have the money to afford those kinds of cards yet so I'm hopefully waiting for when the HD 7 series to come out so the other cards drop in prices.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

I like how every class has some sort of OP gun except support lol. It's satisfying killing all the noobs who think they're badass using those weps though, but then again like 90% of my deaths are probably from those guns + proning in a bush







.


----------



## Astonished

Geez you guys have a lot of spare time


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Oh and btw, the 870 shotgun can 1 shot from far away with iron sight (stock, no sights attached) as well. Like Lune said I like it better that way as well. Looks stupid and hurts your face/takes up too much room with that ridiculous sniper scope on it lol.


----------



## Naos

Is it just me or is leveling in this game super easy? I remember leveling being very slow in BC2 after around level 25.


----------



## dezahp

Leveling up is really easy in this game. I've had numerous games where I've gotten 20k exp in a game. I'm sure it won't be like this when the game comes out.


----------



## Lune

Haha


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

They said 400 hours at least to unlock everything in all 4 classes in release right? I don't know if you'd get max level or not by then though.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15210402*
> Haha
> 
> _*snip*_


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3;15210410*
> They said 400 hours at least to unlock everything in all 4 classes in release right? I don't know if you'd get max level or not by then though.


400 hours is too easy... see how fast I leveled up and srsly ive skipped like 3 days or more.. and most of the time I just fool around with the MAV or EOD bot lol







Now add all the vehicles and the fact that only thing ill be using in BF3 will be the jet wont even play infantry ever cuz I love flying... then it will be super cake to level up, I give it a month max

Also, I am playing with randoms







Can't wait to play with my clan.... dominate everyone lol


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Yeah... in BFBC2 you could unlock everything in all 4 classes by level 25ish which doesn't take long at all, but then it took eons to get to 50...


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


400 hours is too easy... see how fast I leveled up and srsly ive skipped like 3 days or more.. and most of the time I just fool around with the MAV or EOD bot lol







Now add all the vehicles and the fact that only thing ill be using in BF3 will be the jet wont even play infantry ever cuz I love flying... then it will be super cake to level up, I give it a month max


Lol I don't think 400 hours is a easy task Lune. I will be spending many hours studying and cramming for my classes also :/. I've been playing CS throughout my entire life and since it came out in Steam in 2003, I have nearly 900 hours played. When you consider that to be throughout the span of about 8 years...I don't consider 400 to be taken lightly







Especially when there were countless nights where I scrimmed and 10 manned until 6am in the morning.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Lol I don't think 400 hours is a easy task Lune. I will be spending many hours studying and cramming for my classes also :/. I've been playing CS throughout my entire life and since it came out in Steam in 2003, I have nearly 900 hours played. When you consider that to be throughout the span of about 8 years...I don't consider 400 to be taken lightly







Especially when there were countless nights where I scrimmed and 10 manned until 6am in the morning.


I have nothing to do until January, so I might aswell go for all the unlocks / levels really fast


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


400 hours is too easy... see how fast I leveled up and srsly ive skipped like 3 days or more.. and most of the time I just fool around with the MAV or EOD bot lol







Now add all the vehicles and the fact that only thing ill be using in BF3 will be the jet wont even play infantry ever cuz I love flying... then it will be super cake to level up, I give it a month max

Also, I am playing with randoms







Can't wait to play with my clan.... dominate everyone lol


What clan you in currently Lune? You talking about the OCN crew? How are we going to get organized? We kick ass when we play together.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I have nothing to do until January, so I might aswell go for all the unlocks / levels really fast










Well then I certainly wish I could live that life right now lol especially when there are so many games coming out soon...BF3, DOTA2, D3, GW2, B&S. I'm sad to say I'm not going to play any of the games coming out except BF3 and DOTA2 because I will definitely not be able to find the time to play those other games since they require so much time. I would like to say...priorities realllllly do suck lol


----------



## pn0yb0i

Oh god, this was Hillarious.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15210489*
> What clan you in currently Lune? You talking about the OCN crew? How are we going to get organized? We kick ass when we play together.


We are a bunch of people playing together since 1 year ago or so







will pm ya the link


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15210489*
> What clan you in currently Lune? You talking about the OCN crew? How are we going to get organized? We kick ass when we play together.


What server locations do you guys usually play in?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15210502*
> What server locations do you guys usually play in?


My clan?







We play in our own servers - located in New York and Chicago


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15210517*
> My clan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We play in our own servers - located in New York and Chicago


Well that's a shame. I know it's only like a ~50-60 ping difference but I don't like playing in east servers


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15210528*
> Well that's a shame. I know it's only like a ~50-60 ping difference but I don't like playing in east servers


I am from Europe and still destroy people







It's not all about ping









Edit: joined caspian, come play!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I am from Europe and still destroy people







It's not all about ping










Lol yea I guess so but I think I've grown that personality due to playing CS all these years.


----------



## dezahp

Thanks for the heads up! Got into a server before it starts filling up.


----------



## Inverse

Caspian is up holy toodles


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I am from Europe and still destroy people







It's not all about ping









Edit: joined caspian, come play!


Are those servers laggy? And do you join by spamming?


----------



## Bacheezi

I'm sure there's a lot of this going on right now, but I really hate this game.

I loved BF2142, and BF2 but this is game is just irritating... I play for 5 minutes and just leave, never wanting to come back.

Sure its because I get raped half the time, but even when I don't I have no desires to keep playing.

Something is just off about this game, and I can't tell what it is.


----------



## dezahp

Sigh....I was having fun and killing anyone came to the Hilltop and what do you know...the server disconnects me from the game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;15210663*
> I'm sure there's a lot of this going on right now, but I really hate this game.
> 
> I loved BF2142, and BF2 but this is game is just irritating... I play for 5 minutes and just leave, never wanting to come back.
> 
> Sure its because I get raped half the time, but even when I don't I have no desires to keep playing.
> 
> Something is just off about this game, and I can't tell what it is.


It's probably because the beta is only on Metro and there's no vehicles or anything. Not to mention that majority of the time you're playing outside and the only enjoyable part is not until underground and the apartments outside or at least to me.


----------



## nykeiscool

Awesome didn't take long for the *censored* to get a hold of aimbotting and wallhacking, seriously what's the point its a damn beta not even a full game, And ea man they need to just ban the ip's or something banning usernames is completely useless they're all playing on troll accounts


----------



## dezahp

Caspian was only up for about 10 minutes...I do not like being teased







. I feel like I am posting way too much on forums lately.

edit: I definitely need a new pair of cards...which I could afford some. I feel so much stuttering on Caspian when I'm looking out towards across the map.


----------



## NorCa

Maybe coming to Steam! http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/report-ea...ld-3-to-steam/ (sry if its been posted before)


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Also, I am playing with randoms







Can't wait to play with my clan.... dominate everyone lol


You, Krystalmyth, and I were dominating when we were on the same team. I think I was only a couple hundred point behind you every game.


----------



## dezahp

I'm sitting here constantly refreshing my server browser to see if they will put back up Caspian...grrr what a teaser


----------



## mrpopo573

what a tease.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15210787*
> You, Krystalmyth, and I were dominating when we were on the same team. I think I was only a couple hundred point behind you every game.


Yeah totally







You know I mess around with the MAV most of the time







was kinda useless at times, but lol @ 20 killstreak with MAV







could've gotten more but they moved inside : / too dark for the MAV in there


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah totally







You know I mess around with the MAV most of the time







was kinda useless at times, but lol @ 20 killstreak with MAV







could've gotten more but they moved inside : / too dark for the MAV in there


Sureeeee









I'm in the process of unlocking the MAV, maybe next time we can bombard them with MAV's lol.

We were still wrecking things though. I would love to squad up with you guys when the full game releases.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thuynh022*

You, Krystalmyth, and I were dominating when we were on the same team. I think I was only a couple hundred point behind you every game.


Hey now i was in there a couple times Shadowace56 29 and 6


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Hey now i was in there a couple times Shadowace56 29 and 6










Didn't recognize you from your forum name.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15210864*
> Sureeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of unlocking the MAV, maybe next time we can bombard them with MAV's lol.
> 
> We were still wrecking things though. I would love to squad up with you guys when the full game releases.


I can wait for you to unlock the MAV







then you should join me on teamspeak, C4 that baby up and turn it into a cruise missile! Kaboom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15210870*
> Hey now i was in there a couple times Shadowace56 29 and 6


Yeah noticed ya


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15210899*
> Didn't recognize you from your forum name.


Yeah i know







Ole big bad origin wont let me have my name. So i'm hoping we can create soldiers.


----------



## Eskanasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15210626*
> Caspian is up holy toodles


Apparently there are only 2 caspian servers






























And neither are oceanic


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15210904*
> Yeah i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ole big bad origin wont let me have my name. So i'm hoping we can create soldiers.


They said I can't change my Master ID so I threatened to cancel my preorder and they changed it for me.


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15210903*
> I can wait for you to unlock the MAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you should join me on teamspeak, C4 that baby up and turn it into a cruise missile! Kaboom
> 
> Yeah noticed ya


Sounds like a plan. Only 20000 more points to go =\


----------



## jackeyjoe

I said they'd do it.

Quote:



After analyzing the data from our first round of closed Caspian Border tests, we have great news for participants in the Battlefield 3 PC Open Beta: the DICE team has decided to bring back Caspian Border for the beta's final weekend and conduct an open large scale test of the 64 player Caspian Border map.

*****Please keep in mind that as this is beta we will be stress testing our servers***** As such, users may experience crashes, network instability and outages as we roll out and configure servers and network utilities. Understand that such potential issues and the testing environment are not reflective or indicative of the final product and that, through your participation, you will be helping to ensure future stability and functionality.

As we are again specifically testing 64-player server configurations, this test will be for PC only. The Caspian Border servers will be available for all PC players to join. Caspian Border will be available starting Friday, October 7th, in the afternoon (CET).


Source


----------



## being that guy

edit: beaten to it


----------



## jacobrjett

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I started laughing and clapping my hands when I read that ^^

quite literally.

BOOYAH!!!!!









They had probably planned it all along.


----------



## dezahp

Excited like a little kid. I was going to spend this weekend doing assignments...guess I'm gonna be playing CB this weekend and try to cram all my work on Sunday night


----------



## [email protected]

I knew they would plan it. Servers aren't up but we'll take advantage of this during the afternoon while the kids are in school at least then it's gonna be a busy weekend and they are totally gonna stress test the server. Then comes monday, beta is over and all of us can go back to our daily normal activities instead of being brainwashed by the beta.

Now we'll have to suffer 3 weeks in agony hoping they fix the game in the meantime. Hope you all are ready for some scary games or zombie games to celebrate Halloween month lol.


----------



## jacobrjett

Wait so how long is it until caspian is up?

I cannot find any servers...


----------



## [email protected]

They said AFTERNOON(CET). Read! lol.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*









They said AFTERNOON(CET). Read! lol.


I live in New Zealand, so any time that isnt here or australia is very confusing for me.

How many hours?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I said they'd do it.

Source


----------



## jacobrjett

I bet this was the plan all along, they were teasing us.

Why else would they have included it in the beta download?

I dont know what the times are in places, so what time is it in whatever place is going to be "evening" for the release?

Its 10pm here in NZ. I dont really want to stay up past 2.30 am for it...


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15211155*
> I live in New Zealand, so any time that isnt here or australia is very confusing for me.
> 
> How many hours?


Technically, afternoon is less than an hour away CET. Of course afternoon can be any time after noon. So who knows the exact time.


----------



## dezahp

I am determined to get good at flying helis and jets. I will be waiting at the spawn menu for aircrafts to spawn.


----------



## [email protected]

They had us playing Caspian last week dude. This is nothing new. But the border we tested earlier a week ago was so buggy. Hopefully this one is fixed and better now.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15211216*
> I am determined to get good at flying helis and jets. I will be waiting at the spawn menu for aircrafts to spawn.


A SSD is nice to have when the map starts. Spawn before everyone else, and therefore have first shot at a jet spawn point. Of course after you die the first time, back to the line (although I don't bother after the first spawn).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15211216*
> I am determined to get good at flying helis and jets. I will be waiting at the spawn menu for aircrafts to spawn.


LOL i doubt you'll grab a jet right away. They usually have a waiting line







Sometimes jerks steal it.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


They had us playing Caspian last week dude. This is nothing new. But the border we tested earlier a week ago was so buggy. Hopefully this one is fixed and better now.


For the few minutes of play today, there was no lag/rubber banding. Hopefully that continues.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


LOL i doubt you'll grab a jet right away. They usually have a waiting line







Sometimes jerks steal it.


Everytime I played Caspian I spawned in a jet..


----------



## dezahp

Actually I had no problems spawning into a jet multiple times when Caspian was available last time. The hard part was trying to get a heli...nearly was impossible


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


LOL i doubt you'll grab a jet right away. They usually have a waiting line







Sometimes jerks steal it.


The other thing is no flightstick/controller bindings. So flying a jet right now is not the best of practice if you don't plan on using the keyboard like me.


----------



## Inverse

I hope they put enough servers~ replace all the Metro servers to 64 player Caspian and we'll be fine!









I KNEW leveling up my Engineer first was going to pay off. Gosh this is such great news. It's like, I hit Rank 45 tonight, and my mission after making it to the top is to engage the enemy on Caspian Border.

Is it me, or is Caspian rapidly becoming a "classic" map, even though it just came out? Classic like Karkand is classic. Do you think it'll become BF3s staple? I know it's too early to say, we haven't even SEEN the other 8, but still~!

  
 You Tube  



 
Been playing this while doing Metro tonight omw to 45. XD


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I am determined to get good at flying helis and jets. I will be waiting at the spawn menu for aircrafts to spawn.


Battlefield 2.


----------



## rogueblade

Caspain Border open to all, this is great news!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Battlefield 2.


Don't have BF2 because when BF2 was the previous current game I was playing CS practically full-time.


----------



## Sabreknight

Im all of a sudden getting an error on the battlelog sight, "your account is not allowed To login", it was working fine yesterday.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925967583255/

Quote:



After analyzing the data from our first round of closed Caspian Border tests, we have great news for participants in the Battlefield 3 PC Open Beta: the DICE team has decided to bring back Caspian Border for the betaâ€™s final weekend and conduct an open large scale test of the 64 player Caspian Border map.

*****Please keep in mind that as this is beta we will be stress testing our servers***** As such, users may experience crashes, network instability and outages as we roll out and configure servers and network utilities. Understand that such potential issues and the testing environment are not reflective or indicative of the final product and that, through your participation, you will be helping to ensure future stability and functionality.

As we are again specifically testing 64-player server configurations, this test will be for PC only. The Caspian Border servers will be available for all PC players to join. Caspian Border will be available starting Friday, October 7th, in the afternoon (CET).


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4925967583255/


Thats the 3rd time in the last 20 minutes thats been posted here.

Edit: sorry, 48 minutes









And the second guy must have edited it out of his post.

Thanks though


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Thats the 3rd time in the last 20 minutes thats been posted here.

Edit: sorry, 48 minutes









And the second guy must have edited it out of his post.

Thanks though


Good, noone will miss it so.

This thread moves so quickly its hard to know whats been posted or not.


----------



## rogueblade

Steve Jobs didn't get to play BF3


----------



## sublimejhn

Still never got a chance to play caspian border, so I'm looking forward to this. I liked metro, but it was definitely lacking. I've heard nothing but good things about caspian


----------



## being that guy

up to 11 servers now. They are slowly opening in the EU. I am sure the US will start opening soon.

edit: 30+ servers now. Should be easy to get in.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Steve Jobs didn't get to play BF3










Steve Jobs didn't really care for video games unless they were making Apple billions of dollars in the app store


----------



## Inverse

Only 10 US servers so far... hope more come up.


----------



## black06g85

can;t wait to try caspian tonight.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Steve Jobs didn't get to play BF3










Doesn't work on Mac


----------



## mylilpony

and of course when i get ump i go 2-1 ratio last 3 rounds...


----------



## jacobrjett

what, k/d ratio? thats like the least important bit in this game


----------



## dezahp

2v1 ratio is not a great kd. Although kills is easy to get in conquest, I don't play to get kills. Ump45 is not a very good gun in Caspian especially when compared to the other guns.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

KDR? Wrong game.

Also, getting a lot of kills with the UMP isn't exactly difficult.


----------



## Maou

Rage modeeeeeee,i got kicked automatically in CB server after ingame 1-2 minutes.....just a few secs before i got to the jet






















(Asia servers







)


----------



## MIKEVALL

Caspian border thats cool! Does anyone know why they always make the helicopters unflyable, without a big learning curve? I had the same issue going from bf2 -bfbc2 im actually not bad in a chopper, but I got in one last week and it was like flying a motorhome? I made the normal adjustments, but dang that thing was a tub. very very hard to fly.

Even though ive logged over 30 hrs of the beta, im getting kinda bored with it, not really with the game. Its just knowing i have to do it all over again (stats -rank) Almost seems pointless now. LMAO BUT I CANT STOP PLAYING







Im really looking forward to this game.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Caspian border thats cool! Does anyone know why they always make the helicopters unflyable, without a big learning curve? I had the same issue going from bf2 -bfbc2 im actually not bad in a chopper, but I got in one last week and it was like flying a motorhome? I made the normal adjustments, but dang that thing was a tub. very very hard to fly.

Even though ive logged over 30 hrs of the beta, im getting kinda bored with it, not really with the game. Its just knowing i have to do it all over again (stats -rank) Almost seems pointless now. LMAO BUT I CANT STOP PLAYING







Im really looking forward to this game.


Well if you're bored with Caspian then I don't know what to say...I think it is pretty much expected for people to not really feel Operation Metro and get bored of it


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Playing Caspian is like playing with myself.

It never gets boring, though it's a lot more difficult when I'm drunk.


----------



## rogueblade

New map:

  
 You Tube


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


New map:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDIwN...layer_embedded


Nice find. That map looks really huge. Lots and lots of open spaces


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Just noticed PunkBuster is enabled now


----------



## Amhro

lowest graphics kewl


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Well if you're bored with Caspian then I don't know what to say...I think it is pretty much expected for people to not really feel Operation Metro and get bored of it


NO IM NOT BORED WITH CB







I only played it once when the beta first opened, i just meant im getting bored knowing all our stats , and unlocks are going to vanish in 3 days







Thats all i was saying , i still cant stop playing though. lol

I plan on playing it when i get off work this morning. Are the severs live yet?

Man i actually like Operation Metro, and when there are servers up with rules to stop all the spawn camping/raping it will lt will be much better. In my opinion the biggest problem with this map is the incredible amount of KDR/COD style no teamwork or fair play minded players in the beta! Not to metion all the hackers ( yes there are hackers) Last night I spawned 4 times in a row only to be cut down by a SPAWN CAMPER, before i could even move. Then a hacker went 100-1 and like 70-2 over and over. I looked at his stats and his kdr was 8000+kills to 700 deaths , and 4000+ points a minute with a kill streak of 156, No one I repeat no one can do this . Not on that map without hacking or glitching or stat padding. I might believe 100-2 in a jet/heli on a 64 player map ,once in while if you had the game of your life. Heck i went 1O2-9 in a tank on karkland one night!


----------



## dezahp

Yea Caspian is up. I want to keep playing but I'm going to sleep...if I don't my brain is going to just crash. Done with 2 midterms...thank god.


----------



## Hexa

I'm still getting BF3 and I think the beta is absolutely amazing but I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to Bad Company 2. I realize ultra settings are not in the game yet but high settings are and when you compare them to high in Bad Company 2 it just gets blown away.


----------



## TwiggLe

Either the rage drivers don't like BF3 or something is up... I had everything set to low and I was lagging like mad...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I'm still getting BF3 and I think the beta is absolutely amazing but I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to Bad Company 2. I realize ultra settings are not in the game yet but high settings are and when you compare them to high in Bad Company 2 it just gets blown away.


I still think people are trolling when they post things like this...


----------



## black06g85

goddamnit I'm not going to be home for another 14 hours.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Either the rage drivers don't like BF3 or something is up... I had everything set to low and I was lagging like mad...

I still think people are trolling when they post things like this...


I dont think he is, I agree the graphics are so so, but remember its just a beta. And there are issues with it. EA even said this does not reflect the finished product!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I'm still getting BF3 and I think the beta is absolutely amazing but I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to Bad Company 2. I realize ultra settings are not in the game yet but high settings are and when you compare them to high in Bad Company 2 it just gets blown away.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I keep on getting 'kicked by an administrator'.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

there is this certain area on caspian where if you go super high with a jet it stalls and moves as slow as a snail lol.


----------



## jacobrjett

I thought the metro map looked far better then BC2, but I thought the caspian border looked about the same as BC2, except much more colourful.

But heck, I would pay $100 for a BF2 that looked like BC2, this is going to be much, much more.

The jets are horrible and I dont like flying them though. What is up with all the shaking? it almost gives me motion sickness, I hope its not going to be like that in the real game.

Caspian is a brilliant map though, and even though the graphics for it arent ready, I was still almost lost for words and how impressed I was. I would have been a lot more impressed if it ran smoothly without so muck flickering and lag, so when the release version is out, I am sure im going to be extremely happy and find it well worth my money









Rage has definately been well worth my money too!

Edit: By the way, as far as GRAPHICS go, Rage - even with the poor low quality textures - blows the battlefield *beta* out of the water. And I only need one of my 570s to run it, I have sli disabled lol.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


there is this certain area on caspian where if you go super high with a jet it stalls and moves as slow as a snail lol.


That happens on all the previous battlefields too. Its supposed to happen.

Would you rather them have an invisible wall in the sky?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I keep on getting 'kicked by an administrator'.











This has happened to me, it when i was AFK. I get randomly dissconected, server timed out, discconeted from server. I am hoping punkbuster dosent give me a problem. I have been have random issues with bfbc2, getting kicked for packet loss.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I'm still getting BF3 and I think the beta is absolutely amazing but I'm sorry this game looks like crap compared to Bad Company 2. I realize ultra settings are not in the game yet but high settings are and when you compare them to high in Bad Company 2 it just gets blown away.


Not like it's a beta with locked graphical settings or anything.

I too enjoy BC2's colour scheme/environment/overall look than BF3's. Maps like Arica Harbour were some of my favourite (until my eyes had enough of the brightness).


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


there is this certain area on caspian where if you go super high with a jet it stalls and moves as slow as a snail lol.


Oh the joy , of being out of control in a flat spin, trying to stay inbounds.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I keep on getting 'kicked by an administrator'.











Me too,it's because of Punkbuster i think,find servers with it off and try again?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

Omg!!!!! an enemy jet and I just had a head on collision in the air and it was totally not intended ROFL!


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Edit: By the way, as far as GRAPHICS go, Rage - even with the poor low quality textures - blows the battlefield *beta* out of the water. And I only need one of my 570s to run it, I have sli disabled lol.


Now that is the most troll-worthy comment I've seen in quite some time.

RAGE looks absolute crap IMO. It looks like it was when I saw pics of it 4 years ago.


----------



## jackeyjoe

The NZ and AU servers are terrible lol, they are rubber banding like crazy. I just keep on joining US servers. If you see me say hello


----------



## Lhino

Wow Caspian Border is amazing. I love it. The only good servers for CB are the Mweb ones lol. The others lag like crazy.


----------



## Varrkarus

Damn it, why does it have to be midnight in Australia? I gotta sleep!!! >.<


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Damn it, why does it have to be midnight in Australia? I gotta sleep!!! >.<


lol no you don't....it's friday
crack open a beer and a red bull...chug them both and be a man damnit


----------



## ltg2227

anyone want to play a quick game with me??? LTG5 is my soldier name and i have a mic!!


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


lol no you don't....it's friday
crack open a beer and a red bull...chug them both and be a man damnit


I'd rather let everyone else sleep instead of them listening to my computer fans all night lol


----------



## Fr0sty

has anyone seen this rumor ??

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Asus-...s-225726.shtml

asus to bundle bf3 with select directcu II gpus


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Wow Caspian Border is amazing. I love it. The only good servers for CB are the Mweb ones lol. The others lag like crazy.


Nice, can't wait to get home and try Caspian!


----------



## Lhino

I tried to crash a jet into that huge tower.....they lied about it being destructible. I have thrown, shot, stabbed and even suicide bombed the tower but it doesn't collapse.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


The jets are horrible and I dont like flying them though. What is up with all the shaking? it almost gives me motion sickness, I hope its not going to be like that in the real game.


I think the shaking effect is the cause of lagging or glitching, because it happened while I was trying to fly a heli on the first days of Beta. I've seen other people fly em without this terribly-annoying effect, so it's my best assumption.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*

I tried to crash a jet into that huge tower.....they lied about it being destructible. I have thrown, shot, stabbed and even suicide bombed the tower but it doesn't collapse.


Two things are possible;
1. They restricted the destruction in Beta (Or didn't finish it at the time) so the tower would be destroyed 'realistically' in the retailed version.
2. The tower is meant to be non-destructable, like buildings in Bc2 Vietnam.

Seeing as they said there was supposed to be full destruction of nearly everything, I'm hoping the tower can collapse, possibly being indestructible but the wires can be destroyed for it to become unbalanced. Just imagine it falling into the middle of the map :S


----------



## Lhino

That.......would be awesome.


----------



## kiwiasian

My reasoning on how people are finding time to play this game:

1. Lives in basement in mother's house
2. Skipping class
3. Pulling BF3 all-nighters

I've only been able to play a few times, hopefully I can try Caspian a few times over the weekend...


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


My reasoning on how people are finding time to play this game:

1. Lives in basement in mother's house
2. Skipping class
3. Pulling BF3 all-nighters

I've only been able to play a few times, hopefully I can try Caspian a few times over the weekend...


My thoughts exactly! lol


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BanzaiÂ¥*


Two things are possible;
1. They restricted the destruction in Beta (Or didn't finish it at the time) so the tower would be destroyed 'realistically' in the retailed version.
2. The tower is meant to be non-destructable, like buildings in Bc2 Vietnam.

Seeing as they said there was supposed to be full destruction of nearly everything, I'm hoping the tower can collapse, possibly being indestructible but the wires can be destroyed for it to become unbalanced. Just imagine it falling into the middle of the map :S



They decided a long time ago to remove full destruction as they didn't want every map to be full of flattened buildings.


----------



## EVILNOK

Great, I've got a paper due by midnight tonight and they open Caspian back up. Must resist, so far only my sleep has suffered.


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


They decided a long time ago to remove full destruction as they didn't want every map to be full of flattened buildings.


That's why I said, "Seeing as they said there was."
I know they limited it down so it wouldn't ruin gameplay at the end of a round (Especially 24/7 500-*000 ticket servers that would go up,) but that tower looks like something DICE would put in as a trademark feature of the map in the retail to show off the destruction.


----------



## snoball

Caspian is open again!?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


My reasoning on how people are finding time to play this game:

1. Lives in basement in mother's house
2. Skipping class
3. Pulling BF3 all-nighters

I've only been able to play a few times, hopefully I can try Caspian a few times over the weekend...


haha #2 for me....plus...
#4 skipping out early for work
#5 making girlfriend walk home so i dont have to logoff to get her


----------



## Hexa

I dunno maybe it's just my pc. I'll have to post some screen shots.

BF3 (mainly Caspian Border) just looks like one huge, washed out jaggy mess with a ton of extra lighting. BC2 on the other hand is smooth and much more polished.

I also swear on my life I'm not trolling. BF3 still owns though


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BanzaiÂ¥*


That's why I said, "Seeing as they said there was."
I know they limited it down so it wouldn't ruin gameplay at the end of a round (Especially 24/7 500-*000 ticket servers that would go up,) but that tower looks like something DICE would put in as a trademark feature of the map in the retail to show off the destruction.


It would be a bit silly alright, everyone standing on piles of rubble by then end with no cover left lol

Something like that would be cool as an objective for rush - the final Mcomm takes the comms tower down...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Caspian is open again!?


Welcome to 4 hours ago









Yep, its open, so if you feel like a game of rush, you will have no problem getting onto a server


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Caspian is open again!?


Only a Flyers fan could be this in the dark....

(although I'm quite excited Jagr is back







)


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Only a Flyers fan could be this in the dark....

(although I'm quite excited Jagr is back







)


LOL..... At least we beat Boston.

4 hours ago is 6 AM, I just woke up then and left for school where I sit now.

/bored

Def will have to play some CB when I get home.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Now that is the most troll-worthy comment I've seen in quite some time.

RAGE looks absolute crap IMO. It looks like it was when I saw pics of it 4 years ago.


Well, have you got the game?

I have, and I have the bf3 beta too. My opinion is my own, not yours.


----------



## maybbmay

Opinions are like buttholes, everyone has one.

Unfortunately some folks still feel the need to share theirs with everyone


----------



## evensen007

I'm sitting here at work, 6 feet underground in a basement with no windows reading about Caspian Border opening back up (which I've never played before)... Any ideas?


----------



## Lune

So they unlocked caspian forever? I just woke up

Good job dice


----------



## theturbofd

ugh the amount of lag :/


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

wow, some hacker keeps spawning everyone on top of the red/white tower and everyone who is in vehicles suicides automatically and everyone who isn't parachutes down or falls to their death LOL!


----------



## Amhro

playing CB, laggy like hell


----------



## jackeyjoe

Just had some great fun in the jet... no lag or anything. Unlocked the first two things on it too, but then it disconnected. Me sad


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Only a Flyers fan could be this in the dark....

(although I'm quite excited Jagr is back







)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


LOL..... At least we beat Boston.

4 hours ago is 6 AM, I just woke up then and left for school where I sit now.

/bored

Def will have to play some CB when I get home.


Flyers, the butt of everyones jokes..!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Just had some great fun in the jet... no lag or anything. Unlocked the first two things on it too, but then it disconnected. Me sad










afaik if you go back into the same server, you lose your score since you disconnected but you keep your points at the end of the round... or at least thats how it works in the OM servers i go in


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Well, have you got the game?

I have, and I have the bf3 beta too. My opinion is my own, not yours.


Yes I do have the game. Played about 10 minutes so far tbh.

Rage looks like something about 4 years old. Nice enough art (apart from the absolutely god awful textures) but nowhere near as graphically impressive as bf3, or BC2 for that matter.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


Yes I do have the game. Played about 10 minutes so far tbh.

Rage looks like something about 4 years old. Nice enough art (apart from the absolutely god awful textures) but nowhere near as graphically impressive as bf3, or BC2 for that matter.


it's supposed to be like that.
have u played borderlands?


----------



## Techboy10

How the hell am I supposed to learn to fly jets when as soon as I'm up in the air with one I get 4 guys with stingers firing missiles at me?

I can't get any unlocks for it because I'm down within like 30 seconds-1 minute.

Sucks.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


How the hell am I supposed to learn to fly jets when as soon as I'm up in the air with one I get 4 guys with stingers firing missiles at me?

I can't get any unlocks for it because I'm down within like 30 seconds-1 minute.

Sucks.



You buy the game and practice offline.

Hazzeedayz - no I havent played it. Any good?


----------



## bluedevil

Thinking about getting another GTX 470 for some SLI goodness with BF3. Can someone post up some benchies of i7 2600k/2500k @ 4.5ghz with GTX 470s?


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

what is the flying little drone thingy?


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Techboy10*


How the hell am I supposed to learn to fly jets when as soon as I'm up in the air with one I get 4 guys with stingers firing missiles at me?

I can't get any unlocks for it because I'm down within like 30 seconds-1 minute.

Sucks.


You're supposed to rage on everyone at the server so they possibly take pity on you.

Speaking of aerial combat, it doesn't seem to record any of my time or kills with the mobile AA they have. Honestly it's one of the best vehicles in the game, capable of taking heli's down without a problem and mows soldiers fairly easy. Jets are a bit too fast, you may be able to help get an assist but that's about it unless they're charging right into you...


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BanzaiÂ¥*


You're supposed to rage on everyone at the server so they possibly take pity on you.

Speaking of aerial combat, it doesn't seem to record any of my time or kills with the mobile AA they have. Honestly it's one of the best vehicles in the game, capable of taking heli's down without a problem and mows soldiers fairly easy. Jets are a bit too fast, you may be able to help get an assist but that's about it unless they're charging right into you...


I used to LOVE the aa vehicles in BF2 - had some quality rounds with them!


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


what is the flying little drone thingy?


The MAV UAV, its a recon unlock similar in use to the engineer's EOD bot. It flies around and is able to spot things for you, but it really does nothing else.

It wasnt supposed to be in the beta... but obviously someone made a mistake


----------



## being that guy

Caspian Border is fun.  The negative is they still haven't fixed any of the server issues.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Has anyone noticed all the pings have disappeared from the server browser?


----------



## theturbofd

all that stress testing and now theres more lag then when it had passwords ;P


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BanzaiÂ¥*


You're supposed to rage on everyone at the server so they possibly take pity on you.

Speaking of aerial combat, it doesn't seem to record any of my time or kills with the mobile AA they have. Honestly it's one of the best vehicles in the game, capable of taking heli's down without a problem and mows soldiers fairly easy. Jets are a bit too fast, you may be able to help get an assist but that's about it unless they're charging right into you...


Ah the mobile AA... I try to make mince meat of it in the jet









Of course you are right, the jet is a bit too fast for taking on ground targets... I'm fine with it though, it adds to the challenge. Now what makes me unhappy is that you can't ever do better than disabling another jet, I wish you could just kill them straight off the bat.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Caspian Border is fun. The negative is they still haven't fixed any of the server issues.


I've had no issues at all on some servers


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Anyone else having issues setting key binds for vehicle? I get invalid keys, but the keys work fine for on foot. Figures. I waited almost 2 weeks to play a real map, I get in and most the stuff doesn't work.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


all that stress testing and now theres more lag then when it had passwords ;P


At least you can PLAY it right now! Get back in there!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


The MAV UAV, its a recon unlock similar in use to the engineer's EOD bot. It flies around and is able to spot things for you, but it really does nothing else.

It wasnt supposed to be in the beta... but obviously someone made a mistake


Lies! got 20 killstreak with it by roadkilling, its epic.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

nice! went to go play a couple rounds of Metro this morning to find Caspian border available again! Sux I could only play for 10 mins before I had to leave to work!! Hopefully they are still up 9 hours from now!!


----------



## Banzai?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Ah the mobile AA... I try to make mince meat of it in the jet









Of course you are right, the jet is a bit too fast for taking on ground targets... I'm fine with it though, it adds to the challenge. Now what makes me unhappy is that you can't ever do better than disabling another jet, I wish you could just kill them straight off the bat.

I've had no issues at all on some servers










Well it's funny when you see jets trying to barrage an area of the ground to hit a single target and can't pull up in time. The disabling thing confused me at first, because I disabled a jet with an AA vehicle and thought it meant I hit its engines and it couldn't continue flying...just glide. Suddenly I see it falling to the ground, and picking back up again like it was new.
So basically, I dislike the disabling and auto-regen aspect of vehicles. I expect that vehicles won't be able to regen in the retail version or they'll make it so that you would have to use some vehicle-spec item.

When a vehicle is disabled is it able to regen out of it? I never noticed but I'm thinking vehicles that are disabled stay disabled, but can still recover health.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


nice! went to go play a couple rounds of Metro this morning to find Caspian border available again! Sux I could only play for 10 mins before I had to leave to work!! Hopefully they are still up 9 hours from now!!


Judging by the amount of servers they have out there right now.. it must be permanent. At first we had like 30 servers tops (first days) and now there are way to many I think it's gonna stay like that beta ends in 3 days anyway


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*


You buy the game and practice offline.

Hazzeedayz - no I havent played it. Any good?


yea it's awesome, kinda like a rpg fps.
but the graphics are intended to be like that.
it's a style.
personally i think they are very well done but not everyone likes this style.


----------



## xtascox

Hoping I can play Caspian Sunday as I'll be out of town until then!


----------



## snow cakes

omg unlimited caspian servers wit no pw XD


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Caspian has restored my faith a bit


----------



## Deluxe

Any SLI/CFX users notice a lot lower GPU usage on Caspian than on Metro?
I'm pegged at 99% on Metro, but hit averages of 60-70% on Caspian.
My CPU is constantly at 95-100%, I can't imagine it's already a bottleneck!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


omg unlimited caspian servers wit no pw XD


WOOT!







Now lune is surely going to surpass everyone lol


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Any SLI/CFX users notice a lot lower GPU usage on Caspian than on Metro?
I'm pegged at 99% on Metro, but hit averages of 60-70% on Caspian.
My CPU is constantly at 95-100%, I can't imagine it's already a bottleneck!


Yeah, same here.... Running 80% on Metro...


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lies! got 20 killstreak with it by roadkilling, its epic.


Oh. well okay. You can road kill with it too apparently. All i know is i enjoy hiding in a corner with my EOD bot defending the point. Every time someone comes to arm it, he gets killed by Wall-E hehehe


----------



## Deluxe

Caspian Border, all max 1920x1080, disabled settings: Deferred AA, HBAO, Motion Blur.

Frames: 35423 - Time: 499827ms - Avg: 70.871 - Min: 15 - Max: 148
Frames: 40653 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 67.755 - Min: 41 - Max: 126
Frames: 42635 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 71.058 - Min: 38 - Max: 141

Some metro benchies for comparison: (2nd is only outside, 1st is both)
Frames: 86068 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 143.447 - Min: 24 - Max: 201 
Frames: 52248 - Time: 490296ms - Avg: 106.564 - Min: 66 - Max: 201


----------



## BradleyW

I just been playing Caspian and lowest i got max out with 2msaa was 27fps on a single 6970. CF does not seem to scale well at all. It plays shocking in CF. 
I got the 27fps when i was a tank gunner zooming in across the map.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I just been playing Caspian and lowest i got max out with 2msaa was 27fps on a single 6970. CF does not seem to scale well at all. It plays shocking in CF. 
I got the 27fps when i was a tank gunner zooming in across the map.


I get 35-45 with single HD 6970 mo AA, goes to 65-85 CF.


----------



## Pendulum

Caspian Border is lag-tastic!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I get 35-45 with single HD 6970 mo AA, goes to 65-85 CF.


What about Post AA and are you at ultra? I too get 35+ on a single 6970 unless i zoom in with my weapon when i can see a large area of the map.

Edit; I can confirm i have a CPU bottleneck with CF enabled. Resouce monitor shows 53 usage on average. If i removed HT, that usage would be double. That's over 100 percent which means CPU bottleneck. As for the bugs and fps drops, please DICE fix ya stuff!


----------



## R35ervoirFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Caspian Border is lag-tastic!










That totally depends on the server.

Guys I can't remember for the life of me what wheither I used inverted to fly in bf2142 or not.
Basically I was wondering which is better inverted or not for jets?


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I just been playing Caspian and lowest i got max out with 2msaa was 27fps on a single 6970. CF does not seem to scale well at all. It plays shocking in CF. 
I got the 27fps when i was a tank gunner zooming in across the map.


Your performance should be at least the same as mine. Try disabling deferred aa. It causes sluggish movement for many ati users.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Caspian Border is lag-tastic!










So laggy i can't even move. This could be the reason why i look in the same position and my fps goes from 70 to 40 back and forth with CF enabled.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yes after playing Caspian my system feels like 5 years old. Machine Gun Zoom in the Tank drops fps ~ 20 and its very very laggy. In general this map is very laggy. I checked GPU usage its 85-99% so CPU is a bit bottleneck bit if 2500K @ 4.8Ghz is then what did they intend the game to be played with? As far as teh game goes this map needs a lot of work.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yes after playing Caspian my system feels like 5 years old. Machine Gun Zoom in the Tank drops fps ~ 20 and its very very laggy. In general this map is very laggy. I checked GPU usage its 85-99% so CPU is a bit bottleneck bit if 2500K @ 4.8Ghz is then what did they intend the game to be played with? As far as teh game goes this map needs a lot of work.


Let's hope they have fixed everything such as low fps. I'm just glad my fps is matching up perfectly with others because on the metro map, i had all kinds of issues that nobody else got. I've spoken with Kcuestag and he said he also gets fps in the 40's when zooming in. But he then said, by moving to 11.9 with 11.9 cap 1, he no longer got the issue.


----------



## Blackops_2

I have had pretty good frame rates. Still can't get over the fact i could just sit there with a stinger and the jets and heli's are no match. You get a squad with two stingers in them and whoever is in the air is screwed. They need stinger sites again.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yes after playing Caspian my system feels like 5 years old. Machine Gun Zoom in the Tank drops fps ~ 20 and its very very laggy. In general this map is very laggy. I checked GPU usage its 85-99% so CPU is a bit bottleneck bit if 2500K @ 4.8Ghz is then what did they intend the game to be played with? As far as teh game goes this map needs a lot of work.


man i have a single 6970 and i havn't seen a bit of fps drop under 40 flying and everything


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


... As far as teh game goes this map needs a lot of work.


I agree.


----------



## Emmanuel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yes after playing Caspian my system feels like 5 years old. Machine Gun Zoom in the Tank drops fps ~ 20 and its very very laggy. In general this map is very laggy. I checked GPU usage its 85-99% so CPU is a bit bottleneck bit if 2500K @ 4.8Ghz is then what did they intend the game to be played with? As far as teh game goes this map needs a lot of work.


Just played it, laggy as hell because supposedly EA is stress testing their servers. I'm maxing out the game at 2560*1600 with full AA and I get over 100FPS in average. With a rig like yours you shouldn't be far from what I'm getting. Caspian Border for the time being is one ugly map.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Let's hope they have fixed everything such as low fps. I'm just glad my fps is matching up perfectly with others because on the metro map, i had all kinds of issues that nobody else got. I've spoken with Kcuestag and he said he also gets fps in the 40's when zooming in. But he then said, by moving to 11.9 with 11.9 cap 1, he no longer got the issue.


I am using 11.8 with 11.8 CAP2. I am not bothering with Beta Drivers. I will do a fresh install of windows whne i get new HDD, BF3 comes out and 11.10s are out.


----------



## BradleyW

So Zeolot and i are getting the same fps here.

I might try 11.9 again.


----------



## Lune

I never drop below 60 in a tank or anywhere, jet is up to 160 fps most of the time not under 100 ever.

This makes me think theres something wrong with the drivers for 6k series as they are more powerful than the 5970 im currently using


----------



## mrpopo573

I am not convinced the beta drivers did me any favors.


----------



## dan_ep82

I get 50-60 FPS on my 6870 on high 1920x1080
On some servers (i3d.net to name one) I get really bad lag and fps. 
On nearly every UK server (with the name uk in it) I get non-existent lag and smooth gameplay.

Also punkbuster was turned on for the first while and it was affecting the severs,most have it turned of but in server browser just select to look for servers with it turned off.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I never drop below 60 in a tank or anywhere, jet is up to 160 fps most of the time not under 100 ever.

This makes me think theres something wrong with the drivers for 6k series as they are more powerful than the 5970 im currently using


Now that my fps matches up with several 6 series members, i would say it is the drivers and not my system









Edit: I've seen the 5870 beat the 6970 in some games. WTH is going on?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I get 50fps+ most of the time and it does not drop but feels very choppy. Also anything with zooming lags. Mind you i am playing @ 2560*1440.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I get 50fps+ most of the time and it does not drop but feels very choppy. Also anything with zooming lags. Mind you i am playing @ 2560*1440.


Yeah feels choppy for me too. Less choppy with a single 6970. My fps dances around on certain parts of the map. from 40 to 70 in the same spot. Makes no sence..


----------



## andom

With my setup below, on Caspian Border specifically, I'm not getting 100% GPU usage on either of my cards.

Is anyone else getting the same problem?


----------



## Mayor Winters

Battlelog died? NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## enri95

I just got to fly jet and heli ..... why are the ******* controls like bc2? is this supposed to be bf3 or bc3? If i can't change the controls like bf2 , there is no way i'm touching a jet or heli ever. What a huge turn off. Not sure if I want to buy it now


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yeah feels choppy for me too. Less choppy with a single 6970. My fps dances around on certain parts of the map. from 40 to 70 in the same spot. Makes no sence..










Actually it makes perfect sense. The drivers and game are not optimized for x-fire yet. Let's wait for the full release please.


----------



## theturbofd

I cant fly a plane for crap :/


----------



## bru_05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R35ervoirFox*


That totally depends on the server.

Guys I can't remember for the life of me what wheither I used inverted to fly in bf2142 or not.
Basically I was wondering which is better inverted or not for jets?


Inverted for jets feels more natural to me.


----------



## porky

guys can you configure your joystick? when i click to configure a buton it does not "register" that I have pushed a button on my joystick....the joystick works fine in other games but not bf3....any ideas?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


Inverted for jets feels more natural to me.


Is that "pull mouse back" to go up???


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Actually it makes perfect sense. The drivers and game are not optimized for x-fire yet. Let's wait for the full release please.


That's funny, because i've seen x2 scaling in some of my testing









As for the jet, i think it's pull mouse back to go up which i find best to use.


----------



## Tobuk

So I finally got to spend some time on Caspian, and it's amazing. Takes a little time to get the feel of the map... and I wish they had the distance marker to flags.

The map is super fun. Avoid 64 player servers, they are laggy. The 48 player servers are perfect.

The map's performance seemed to be on par with metro. I get 45-55 outside in Metro, 70-80 inside. On Caspian, I also get 45-55 basically all the time. I never experience any dip below 40.

Now that I played some Caspian, I'm definitely more excited for this game. Yay for conquest!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


So I finally got to spend some time on Caspian, and it's amazing. Takes a little time to get the feel of the map... and I wish they had the distance marker to flags.

The map is super fun. Avoid 64 player servers, they are laggy. The 48 player servers are perfect.

The map's performance seemed to be on par with metro. I get 45-55 outside in Metro, 70-80 inside. On Caspian, I also get 45-55 basically all the time. I never experience any dip below 40.

Now that I played some Caspian, I'm definitely more excited for this game. Yay for conquest!


Exact settings?


----------



## enri95

How do I change flying controls like bf2? (inverted)

I went to options>key bindings> jet, not sure what I'm supposed to do there. It doesn't change.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15214560*
> Is that "pull mouse back" to go up???


Yes that's how I think of it. Basically, with a controller if you were to hold down your cursor would go up. Which I'm assuming is equivalent to pull mouse back to go up. Ha I never really thought that deep into it.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

The tanks kinda move like they are on ice, and get stuck way too easy. Can't say for the aircraft, but not liking the tank so far. The jeep is ok no great but not bad. I'm loosing the front end of the tank like a car in a winter storm, kinda goofy.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15214570*
> So I finally got to spend some time on Caspian, and it's amazing. Takes a little time to get the feel of the map... and I wish they had the distance marker to flags.
> 
> The map is super fun. Avoid 64 player servers, they are laggy. The 48 player servers are perfect.
> 
> The map's performance seemed to be on par with metro. I get 45-55 outside in Metro, 70-80 inside. On Caspian, I also get 45-55 basically all the time. I never experience any dip below 40.
> 
> Now that I played some Caspian, I'm definitely more excited for this game. Yay for conquest!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15214599*
> Exact settings?


We have a very similar system Tobuk. I play on high, no hbao but my frames are a little bit higher (bc not on ultra). Usually 55-65 outside and 80-100 inside.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15214681*
> The tanks kinda move like they are on ice, and get stuck way too easy. Can't say for the aircraft, but not liking the tank so far. The jeep is ok no great but not bad. I'm loosing the front end of the tank like a car in a winter storm, kinda goofy.


Front wheel drive or rear wheel drive?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15214681*
> The tanks kinda move like they are on ice, and get stuck way too easy. Can't say for the aircraft, but not liking the tank so far. The jeep is ok no great but not bad. I'm loosing the front end of the tank like a car in a winter storm, kinda goofy.


The jeeps and tanks can drift. That's a first for the Battlefield series lol. It's a cross between Bc2, Cod, GTA and Dirt 3.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15214483*
> I just got to fly jet and heli ..... why are the ******* controls like bc2? is this supposed to be bf3 or bc3? If i can't change the controls like bf2 , there is no way i'm touching a jet or heli ever. What a huge turn off. Not sure if I want to buy it now


----------



## morphus1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15214732*


I heard it was a BETA, but hey i could be wrong?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am going to stop playing Caspian. I dont want to ruin the game buy playing it in this buggy state. There has been 10 times where my jeep sank in the ground.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15214778*
> I am going to stop playing Caspian. I dont want to ruin the game buy playing it in this buggy state. There has been 10 times where my jeep sank in the ground.


Caspian makes me hate my system, and life.....

j/k.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15214778*
> I am going to stop playing Caspian. I dont want to ruin the game buy playing it in this buggy state. There has been 10 times where my jeep sank in the ground.


Someone posted a tank vid where it did the same thing, but got launched in the air and by air I mean to the top of the map haha. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15214791*
> Caspian makes me hate my system, and life.....
> 
> j/k.


Probably the buggiest think i have used in my PC. Its so good but you don't feel much in control. Drooping from 70 fps to 50 fps feels like drooping from 70 to 10fps.


----------



## Lune

Kcustag just showed me this lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Kcustag just showed me this lol










Just checked it out. Cool.

Edit: @ ZeolotK1ller, yes i agree with everything you have just said.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

lol


----------



## Lune

Video of new map :O Grand Bazaar (PS3)

  
 You Tube


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Exact settings?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bru_05*


We have a very similar system Tobuk. I play on high, no hbao but my frames are a little bit higher (bc not on ultra). Usually 55-65 outside and 80-100 inside.


Yeah I play at 1080p, 2xAA, HBAO off, and a mix of high/ultra settings (textures, effects, and one or two others). If I run everything at high, I get the same performance as you (55-65 outside). I was impressed at how well Caspian played on this system. I'm happy.

Edit: ^ Those screenshots look awesome.


----------



## ntherblast

Ugh games unplayable way too laggy


----------



## kcuestag

Now we know why the game will need 2x GTX580 SLI to max it at Ultra (At least in Single Player);









































































I am so glad I have 2x GTX580's on the way.


----------



## Lhino

Those screenshots are mind-blowing :O.


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Now we know why the game will need 2x GTX580 SLI to max it at Ultra (At least in Single Player);

I am so glad I have 2x GTX580's on the way.










The jets one looks amazing


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quit it with the screen shots kcuestag, your gonna make me upgrade my vid card and monitor,lol


----------



## Analog

Does anyone know how to join game with party? 
I can't seem to get it working for whatever reason.


----------



## Alatar

This probably has already been posted but I can't be sure since I haven't kept up with the last 200 pages







Still funny though.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


This probably has already been posted but I can't be sure since I haven't kept up with the last 200 pages







Still funny though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4dAHKL-E


Bahahahahahahahahahahaha! 
I can't count how many times I've seen that happen!

Edit: When I clicked on the video youtube got bugged at 0:00 seconds too, oh how great. hahaha


----------



## Fallendreams

did they change the assault kit Character model on the US side to African American in the final version?


----------



## dezahp

Damnit I'm so sad. Wish I had money to get some new cards like everyone else


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone else getting these crashes on caspian border?
Picture stands still, sounds stops, and i have to kill bf3.exe in task manager...
I can play metro for hours withhout problem. But caspian is crashing randomly, sometimes after 5 rounds, sometimes right after deploy...


----------



## NorCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


This probably has already been posted but I can't be sure since I haven't kept up with the last 200 pages







Still funny though.


hahahhahahahah


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LocutusH*


Anyone else getting these crashes on caspian border?
Picture stands still, sounds stops, and i have to kill bf3.exe in task manager...
I can play metro for hours withhout problem. But caspian is crashing randomly, sometimes after 5 rounds, sometimes right after deploy...


I have a similar problem mine doesnt freeze or loop sound.The game just goes into windows mode and exits while i am playin randomly can't really say anything till final product


----------



## dezahp

Oh my jesus...just woke up after playin Caspian last night and joined a server...so much rubberbanding ahhhhhhhh


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Oh my jesus...just woke up after playin Caspian last night and joined a server...so much rubberbanding ahhhhhhhh


No lag at all in the Spanish servers I have played so far.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What drivers to use?
11.9 + 11.9 CAP1
10.11 BF3 Drivers
Rage Drivers?
Using 11.8 right now.


----------



## txzar

Wish I could get into a Caspian server.... Ugh

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobuk

For those trying to play Caspian, join the 48 player servers. No lag, no rubberbanding (assuming you have a decent ping with the server of course).


----------



## Deluxe

There is a new driver for BF3 out from AMD:

AMD Catalyst 11.10 Preview 2
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=351986


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


For those trying to play Caspian, join the 48 player servers. No lag, no rubberbanding (assuming you have a decent ping with the server of course).


Yea I'm going to try the 48 player servers. Probably easier to get into a aircraft too.

Edit: if one opens up anytime soon...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


What drivers to use?
11.9 + 11.9 CAP1
10.11 BF3 Drivers
Rage Drivers?
Using 11.8 right now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


There is a new driver for BF3 out from AMD:

AMD Catalyst 11.10 Preview 2
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=351986


Gonna try these right now and see if they improve at all.









Nevermind;

https://twitter.com/#!/CatalystCreat...95105335320577

I'm sticking to what I have for now (11.9 + 11.9 CAP 1)


----------



## theturbofd

idk why but I joined a CB server and had no clip so I decided to take a pic of the base










Also I took a pic of the terrain it's pretty nice


----------



## dezahp

Hey kcue do you feel any significant difference with the 11.9 drivers? I installed the 11.10 preview driver a while ago and just feel lazy to install new drivers again


----------



## black06g85

damn, I can't wait to get home.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Hardware Lag + Server Lag its unbearable. 1-2 min you get without lag it feels so nice you can actually play the game.


----------



## SafeKlok

Caspian is amazing. It was fun messing around on Metro, but it's awesome getting a fix of proper battlefield gameplay!

I have two questions,

1.) Can anyone recommend a good flight sim that handles like BF3? I'd like to become really effective at flying, but don't want to waste them in BF3 trying to learn. I fly with an xbox controller.

2.) Has anyone else tried the an94 yet? Is it just me or have they heavily nerfed it from bc2? Compared to the other assault rifles, or even the (lol) ump, it just doesn't seem to pack as much power.


----------



## Pendulum

So I just shot a chopper down with a tank from across the map, ran over a rock and FLEW across the map. [it looked similar to how you see people use mines + C4 in BFBC2 to fly across the map] Lol


----------



## [email protected]

I recommend you play 48 player servers. They always seem more stable than 64 player servers for some unfortunate reason. I still haven't pre-ordered cuz i'm sorta not sold on the 64 player server otherwise i'll have to just consider upgrading my system with a SSD and a new video card and perhaps a few minor overclocks i dunno yet right now. I do know i need a new monitor. I just wanna be able to play the game well. I don't know why BF3 is so stressful. Kinda reminds me how we're gonna have to deal with low fps like Crysis 1 was. Deja Vu anyone?


----------



## dezahp

I managed to get into a 48 player server. It's so much better


----------



## Kreeker

This Grand Bazaar footage probably has already been posted, but wow this guy is not too good lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...v=geTOvrUVPTE#


----------



## Quesenek

Caspian Border is fun and quite surprising to me my GPU didn't **** itself. While the game admittedly isn't the experience I was looking for on the lowest settings, it is still playable with a solid 30FPS. But I will have either a gtx 580 or a hd 6970 for the real deal so that hardly matters.
Caspian Border pretty much solidified how fun this game is. Metro made it feel kind of like COD in the way that you basically have a linear map that you play over and over again. But Caspian border pretty much wiped all those thoughts from my mind.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15215055*
> Yeah I play at 1080p, 2xAA, HBAO off, and a mix of high/ultra settings (textures, effects, and one or two others). If I run everything at high, I get the same performance as you (55-65 outside). I was impressed at how well Caspian played on this system. I'm happy.
> 
> Edit: ^ Those screenshots look awesome.


On high i am on a solid 60 all the time even with HBAO on (With single 6970). The main issue is ultra and crossfire problems.

Andrew D on twitter said no new Bf3 tweaks have been make on the RC2 version 11.10 preview. This makes me think they are still trying hard to make fixes for the 11.10 official.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15214341*
> Now that my fps matches up with several 6 series members, i would say it is the drivers and not my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I've seen the 5870 beat the 6970 in some games. WTH is going on?


here is what i get with 2600K @4.33Ghz and 6970 (flashed 6950) Measured with fraps outdoors.

View attachment 232507


Im pretty sure nothing is wrong with your system.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15216200*
> here is what i get with 2600K @4.33Ghz and 6970 (flashed 6950) Measured with fraps outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 232507


I get the exact same fps except my highest is around 80-100. (When i'm fully max out with 1 card)


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216243*
> I get the exact same fps except my highest is around 80-100. (When i'm fully max out with 1 card)


max fps doesnt really mean much, you may look in the sky or on the floor once and get this spike in fps. This kind of performance is normal for single 6970 at least with current drivers and game version. I dont know why some 6970 owners would claim that they get 50+ on average on ultra outdoors. Possibly cause in order to make new settings work you actually need to restart the game, i guess some users just change settings to ultra and measure.


----------



## dr.noob

BF3 Beta Metro, ultra fullhd, v-sync off with my rig signature:


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15216290*
> max fps doesnt really mean much, you may look in the sky or on the floor once and get this spike in fps.


I know....Min FPS is the most important. When i'm at the Mcom station on the left (attackers) that's when i see the 80-100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob;15216295*
> BF3 Beta Metro, ultra fullhd, v-sync off with my rig signature:


Erm? What part of the game is this?
From what little i can see, it looks as though your viewing a wall or the floor.


----------



## =Tac=

Played like 30 seconds of Caspian, I'm sold on the game. Reinstalling beta cause it was acting up so hopefully I'll be able to play Caspian again. Even though it was only 30 seconds or so, ridding in a jeep on the gun and seeing the dogfights in the air has brought back some good battlefield memories.


----------



## black06g85

I dunno I run it on ultra and usually avg btwn 50-85 fps max 120 or so. Still get that random flickering, but it runs smooth.


----------



## evensen007

Does anyone know what time the beta ends on Monday? Is it 11:59 Sunday night or sometime during the day on Monday?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85;15216354*
> I dunno I run it on ultra and usually avg btwn 50-85 fps max 120 or so. Still get that random flickering, but it runs smooth.


There is a part of metro that just hates CF. My fps goes back and forth between 42 to 70.


----------



## 428cobra

finally got to play CB with new 11.10 preveiw 2 driver and it was great i will buy the game now lol


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216340*
> ...
> Erm? What part of the game is this?
> From what little i can see, it looks as though your viewing a wall or the floor.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216340*
> I know....Min FPS is the most important. When i'm at the Mcom station on the left (attackers) that's when i see the 80-100.
> 
> Erm? What part of the game is this?
> From what little i can see, it looks as though your viewing a wall or the floor.


You didnt know that the new trend is to post info during a beta?


----------



## TwiggLe

More new AMD Drivers.
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU122AMDCat1110PreDriverV2.aspx


----------



## BradleyW

Is it just me or are AMD more or less trying to fix Rage and F1 rather than fixing the biggest game of the year?


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob;15216397*


I can also get 100 indoors, but that means nothing...

Go outside and it will drop substantially.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216427*
> Is it just me or are AMD more or less trying to fix Rage and F1 rather than fixing the biggest game of the year?


True. Also, see Crysis 2 for another example of that 6 months ago. Not sure they ever really fixed the xfire flickering... They did say there were improvements for BF3 in the release notes for the new drivers though.


----------



## BradleyW

Same here. I get 200 in doors but outside i struggle to keep 60 max out both cards.

@Evensen, can you give me a link to that. I need info like this to settle my mind on this situation


----------



## falcon26

I just returned my GTX 570 and got the Xfx 6950 2GB for $250. I saved $100 and it looks like from some of the early reviews I've seen the 6950 2gb does very well at 1920x1200. I can now also use my new Arctic cooling twin turbo 2 on my 6950  Idles at 35 and loads about 60 not bad


----------



## evensen007

AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Version 2 Preview Driver

* Back

Last Updated
10/7/2011
Article Number
GPU-122

AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Preview 2 Driver Features:

* Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on single GPU configurations using the AMD Radeon™ HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.
* Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on AMD CrossFire™ configurations using the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216427*
> Is it just me or are AMD more or less trying to fix Rage and F1 rather than fixing the biggest game of the year?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but Rage and F1 are not beta?
I read/heard somewhere that may or may not be correct but the BF3 Beta was a three month old demo program that was only put in place as a Beta to test the servers and for no other reason besides the fact they promised a beta to the MOH limited edition buyers and the BF3 pre-orders.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15216514*
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but Rage and F1 are not beta?
> I read/heard somewhere that may or may not be correct but the BF3 Beta was a three month old demo program that was only put in place as a Beta to test the servers and for no other reason besides the fact they promised a beta to the MOH limited edition buyers and the BF3 pre-orders.


The beta is one month behind where the devs are at now. That's why it is worrying.

@evensen. On twitter, Andrew D said no further improvements have been made. Only improves on this release note are the same as what the RC1 11.10 preview had.


----------



## dezahp

Sigh...got dropped from a 48 player server that took me 10 minutes to get into.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216554*
> The beta is one month behind where the devs are at now. That's why it is worrying.


Why is it so worrying? I can't recall any game that has been totally playable on release day and if BF3 is anything better than the Beta (which it obviously has to be since the beta is as you say one month behind the full game.) then I'd say it is quite playable. Maybe not at the ideal setting or FPS people were hoping for but the Beta as it is on 10/07/11 is playable and so should the full game if they fixed all the bugs that plagued the Beta release.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15216645*
> Why is it so worrying? I can't recall any game that has been totally playable on release day and if BF3 is anything better than the Beta (which it obviously has to be since the beta is as you say one month behind the full game.) then I'd say it is quite playable. Maybe not at the ideal setting or FPS people were hoping for but the Beta as it is on 10/07/11 is playable and so should the full game if they fixed all the bugs that plagued the Beta release.


I hope the released version is much more optimal. I would like to think that the beta is 3 month behind. I don't think 1 month is long enough to solve all important issues.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216697*
> I hope the released version is much more optimal. I would like to think that the beta is 3 month behind. I don't think 1 month is long enough to solve all important issues.


Yeah lets hope that after the Beta closes they take all the bugs and fix them on the full game. Or maybe they already have and just didn't apply them to the Beta?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15216735*
> Yeah lets hope that after the Beta closes they take all the bugs and fix them on the full game. Or maybe they already have and just didn't apply them to the Beta?


Yeah the beta could just be to get people on servers because that is the only last thing that needs work. They have been showing Bf3 at all these game conventions, max out, 1080p on the 6970 CF so the full game must play perfectly.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15216697*
> I hope the released version is much more optimal. I would like to think that the beta is 3 month behind. I don't think 1 month is long enough to solve all important issues.


Im pretty sure the game will get much much better few weeks after release. Remember BAD Company 2 when they just released it. It was truly BAAD company. It was crushing, freezing and it was near to impossible to connect to servers, and that was retail version not beta.


----------



## ntherblast

Flying in this is so easy when i played bf2 it was difficult


----------



## Jodiuh

Of course it will. BF games have always launched broken. Then when things get fixed, we all get excited! Its the gift that keeps on giving!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15216812*
> Im pretty sure the game will get much much better few weeks after release. Remember BAD Company 2 when they just released it. It was truly BAAD company. It was crushing, freezing and it was near to impossible to connect to servers.


I remember Bc2. Got it the day it came out (Pre ordered a hard copy) and it was a solid 60 smooth on a 5850 with 4AA. Only slow down i got was in massive explosions. Servers connected fine for me a dew days after release. I never played the beta though.


----------



## Infinite Jest

So... I just played Caspian for the firs time and re-ordered my preorder. I'm a believer!!!


----------



## Ivan TSI

Any gtx 580 user that can tell me how much fps they are getting with a SINGLE gtx 580 on ULTRA @ 1080p and how much AA they are using?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI;15216938*
> Any gtx 580 user that can tell me how much fps they are getting with a SINGLE gtx 580 on ULTRA @ 1080p and how much AA they are using?


My card is on it's way out (sending it out to EVGA tomorrow) so I'm not sure what my actual performance will be with a healthy card.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;15216882*
> So... I just played Caspian for the firs time and re-ordered my preorder. I'm a believer!!!


So did I, its pretty badass. Very different gaming impressions from metro.


----------



## ntherblast

Does anyone know how far the aa guns rounds travel? I can't seem to hit anything with them unless the jets are close. Also i am leading with the crosshair i tried many different methods seems like the bullets don't reach


----------



## Lune

i just made so many people rage quit : / beast with jets


----------



## Intel4Life

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUZcIcrdZaY[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm_a7JORyes[/ame]

Some new gameplay vids, I believe it was played on 360.


----------



## Infinite Jest

The power/accuracy of the support class weapons needs to be toned down a bit. I was capping people with LMGs from too good of a distance on Caspian earlier.


----------



## KonigGeist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ivan TSI;15216938*
> Any gtx 580 user that can tell me how much fps they are getting with a SINGLE gtx 580 on ULTRA @ 1080p and how much AA they are using?


It looks like I'm getting around 40-60fps outside and 50-70fps inside on Metro.
That's with all settings on Ultra with 2xAA.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15217230*
> i just made so many people rage quit : / beast with jets


Are you using keyboard+mouse or just keyboard?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15217323*
> Are you using keyboard+mouse or just keyboard?


Mouse and Keyboard. Yes you can beat joystick players as long as you know what you are doing


----------



## dezahp

Did you invert your mouse controls? I wasn't sure how to do that


----------



## kcuestag

Yes, mouse control inverted.









Me and Lune are owning pretty badly with jets.


----------



## djriful

HOLY DAM I'm back into BF3 I got SO BORED of Metro map!

Caspien Border here I come!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15217406*
> Yes, mouse control inverted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and Lune are owning pretty badly with jets.


I am doing pretty awful with the jets lol but I just need to invert my mouse controls. When you get a chance can you tell me how to invert them or take a s/s of your controls. Would be greatly appreciated :]


----------



## [email protected]

If anyone is not busy please join me. I'm sitting in a empty server awaiting 7 players in Caspian Border TX server. I believe it's a 48 player server. I'm certain it is. I'm the only one! JOIN!!!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Those servers fill so fast, even at 4AM.


----------



## dezahp

I've been playing since I woke up...need to take a break and put some food in my system


----------



## [email protected]

Dude they are not FULL. I'm sitting RIGHT now in a empty server ROFL!! I'm not KIDDING! I'm in TX SERVER Border map. Need 7 players. I'm sitting in a jet and nobody has shown up rofl. Come on JOIN! Add me. Server is TX Caspian border 48 player conquest. TX #088 server. Find it.


----------



## djriful

who said it run terrible on 64 map..?

Ultra Average 70 FPS for me with 11.10 Preview v2 Crossfired. Not bad


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15217600*
> who said it run terrible on 64 map..?
> 
> Ultra Average 70 FPS for me with 11.10 Preview v2 Crossfired. Not bad


No it's just that there was a lot of rubberbanding going on in the 64 player servers. I'm not sure if it's like that now but it was earlier.


----------



## Lune

If you want to play without any lag or crashes play in Punkbuster OFF SPANISH SERVERS


----------



## theturbofd

omg I'm playing with Kcuestag and I got a headshot across caspian border :O!

Man I love my trusty M40a5


----------



## Higgins

Anyone keep getting kicked from Caspian servers?


----------



## djriful

DICE is so evil, while I got so bored of Metro map and bugged out all kind of glitch and etc.
I sore of gave up and back to work on website development. Now... Caspien Border... my development is held up again for the next 100 hours.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like I won't be able to test my 580's with BF3 Beta, since I won't be getting them until Tuesday.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15217960*
> Looks like I won't be able to test my 580's with BF3 Beta, since I won't be getting them until Tuesday.


I get my new mobo and 480 monday :/


----------



## staryoshi

I enjoyed BFBC2, but this game is bringing me zero enjoyment. Not even a little. I can't see RPG explosions, I don't get credit for running people over, and best of all a full-speed jeep can't break through a chain link fence. Awesome. I really hope much is addressed before its prime time release.


----------



## MKHunt

Server kicked me then when i tried to rejoin it said changing maps. Even with horrendous and completely game breaking lag I was almost a convert. Why didn't they use something that's NOT metro from the start?









Too bad I spent my preorder money on A700s, because now I'm genuinely conflicted.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15217960*
> Looks like I won't be able to test my 580's with BF3 Beta, since I won't be getting them until Tuesday.


dude that blows!


----------



## dezahp

Anyone with vent down to play in NA? (west/central)


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15217960*
> Looks like I won't be able to test my 580's with BF3 Beta, since I won't be getting them until Tuesday.


What will you be doing with your 6970s?


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15217995*
> dude that blows!


Meh, like 12 days after that, the FULL game is released, so not really a big deal...

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## theturbofd

Ok I established that lune hacks with super aimbot in jets


----------



## dezahp

Tried joining the official ocn vent on the homepage but it seems like it's always empty. Is there a vent that everyone is using for ocn bf? If not, we should set one up.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone confirm that it's not just me. Do you somtimes get disconnected from BF3 Beta servers whilst playing in the middle of the game? Doesn't happen often but why do they do that anyways? Quite annoying really. I still think we need to get rid of Battlelog and bring in dedicated servers. Less mess imo.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15218209*
> Can anyone confirm that it's not just me. Do you somtimes get disconnected from BF3 Beta servers whilst playing in the middle of the game? Doesn't happen often but why do they do that anyways? Quite annoying really. I still think we need to get rid of Battlelog and *bring in dedicated servers.* Less mess imo.


Um battlelog has nothing do with the servers.... where playing on Dedicated Servers, this isn't P2P. Did you mean in game menus ? The server kicks you out, its relaying the message. all battlelog does is tell you why you where kick or d/c . (just in game menu would do) Battlelog has nothing to do with the servers expect tracks your stats, Friends list and etc. I also get kick sometimes half way through. It sucks, i know. Hopefully everything is Iron out in the end.

Here's a video to explain what battelog is

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbQwi4onGk&feature=player_embedded]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fbQwi4onGk&feature=player_embedded"]Battlelog[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## dezahp

Yea random disconnects happen pretty frequently.


----------



## ekg84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15217976*
> I enjoyed BFBC2, but this game is bringing me zero enjoyment. Not even a little. I can't see RPG explosions, I don't get credit for running people over, and best of all a full-speed jeep can't break through a chain link fence. Awesome. I really hope much is addressed before its prime time release.


I enjoy BC2 more as well. I like BF3 too but the game is still too raw to make me buy it. I think i'l stick to BC2 for a bit more. At least until i see that they fixed issues that bother me in BF3.


----------



## CallsignVega

As a real fan of Bad Company 2, here are some thoughts on BF3:

Metro is more of a BC2 type map which I like. More FPS oriented combat. Caspian is just one huge open area of boredom if you want to play as a soldier. Jets are trite and trivial and play like some cheap sega arcade game. No point in them being in a FPS IMO.

The Caspian map is way too large, even for 64-players. Huge fields are designed for vehicle combat which gets boring quick and makes for a poor first person shooter experience. I hope there aren't a lot of maps like Caspian and more like metro.

I've never played BF1 or BF2, my first foray into the BF series is BC2 which was done extremely well I think. It has a nice combination of close quarters combat with decent map sizes. Any other BC2 players don't like how BF3 is turning out?


----------



## luanswan2002

What in the name of Zeus is that burning thing in the sky?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15218326*
> As a real fan of Bad Company 2, here are some thoughts on BF3:
> 
> Metro is more of a BC2 type map which I like. More FPS oriented combat. Caspian is just one huge open area of boredom if you want to play as a soldier. Jets are trite and trivial and play like some cheap sega arcade game. No point in them being in a FPS IMO.
> 
> The Caspian map is way too large, even for 64-players. Huge fields are designed for vehicle combat which gets boring quick and makes for a poor first person shooter experience. I hope there aren't a lot of maps like Caspian and more like metro.
> 
> I've never played BF1 or BF2, my first foray into the BF series is BC2 which was done extremely well I think. It has a nice combination of close quarters combat with decent map sizes. Any other BC2 players don't like how BF3 is turning out?


I think Caspian is an awesome 64 player map. Operation Flashpoint map is even bigger than Caspian. With a good team the map seems just right, with a bad team sometimes the map feels gigantic IMO.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002;15218346*
> What in the name of Zeus is that burning thing in the sky?


That is Master Chief on his way to Earth.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15217230*
> i just made so many people rage quit : / beast with jets


Lune dude... How do you fly with this lag?? It's impossible for me! What's your secret? lol


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002;15218346*
> What in the name of Zeus is that burning thing in the sky?


Lol I believe someone said before that is what happens when you shoot a rocket at the sun. If it's automatically like that...I guess it's just the sun falling down from the sky lol


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekg84;15218281*
> I enjoy BC2 more as well. I like BF3 too but the game is still too raw to make me buy it. I think i'l stick to BC2 for a bit more. At least until i see that they fixed issues that bother me in BF3.


Ya i am disappointed so far in how there is little to no destruction in this


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15218460*
> Ya i am disappointed so far in how there is little to no destruction in this


Yeah I want my collapsing skyscrapers back, from the original BF3 demo >:-(

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## Zakka

I don't like Caspian Border too much.
I want maps like Arica harbor, Oasis or white pass which were awesome in bad company 2.
I haven't seen a single building which can completely collapse after destroying some walls.

Though must admit kamikaze-ing a jet right into the nose of a tank and seeing the tank to an arial backflip made me lol


----------



## psyside

Caspian is back!

OmgYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!aftye5ysauadofladasddaeer~!!!!!!!!


----------



## CallsignVega

I was just thinking of something that BF3 does better than BC2 and really couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## dezahp

Bad Company and Battlefield are two different series. I don't know why people are expecting BF3 to be like BC2


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15218551*
> I was just thinking of something that BF3 does better than BC2 and really couldn't come up with anything.


Can you stop it please? you already said you dont like it, its ok....move on, comparing you i love this game and im not happy to see comments like this or either comparing it with BC2 which is wrong.


----------



## linkin93

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU3mQr3Htw[/ame]


----------



## lightsout

I'm getting crazy lag and a bunch of issues with Caspian. Getting kicked, all kinds of issues.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I think Caspian is infinitely better than Metro. The only thing i can see is there isn't enough ground vehicles that people actually want to drive. They added jets and much more landscape and 64 players, but still two tanks per side, not enough.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15218708*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU3mQr3Htw


is that you? great job my friend!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15218708*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU3mQr3Htw


Don't you get bored of doing that after a certain point? I wouldn't be able to just sit in a spot and snipe the entire time in a map like Caspian.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15218708*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsU3mQr3Htw


Seems that server was lagging a bit... I've found the gamearena servers are by far the most stable aussie ones.

Also, if you ever get shot at by a jet while doing that it'll probably be me


----------



## djriful

still very glitchy, i see weapon fires shot froze in mid air still produce sounds.
vehicles somehow hit an invisible wall.


----------



## Ghost23

Well, played 3 rounds of CB, I can say Im most def buying this game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15218294*
> @Bradley:SHUT THE HELL UP
> 
> I get that sometimes,if the server is empty,it does it when a load join,or at the end with it trying to save with 64p.


Yeah whatever. Some people talked about fps today. Their claims matched my claims so we chatted about it on the "BF3 discussion thread" so don't tell me to shut up. I've stopped with the fps stuff and i only spoken about fps today due to the new caspian map, just like others have reported their fps today.


----------



## dezahp

Would there be people interested in getting a vent server up?


----------



## Lune

You can use mine if ya want


----------



## dezahp

Just checking if there is one up that everyone can mostly use or if not we can get one set up. PM me the info if you don't want to post it here


----------



## psyside

Guys, anyone noticed how much better the graphics are on this map? its like 10x better really! its so crisp and the textures are far more better completely new game!!!!!

IM LOVIN IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost23

I have a feeling it's my CPU holding me back, but I get horrrrrrrrible FPS on this map. [No need to rage, I'm not going on-and-on, I'm just mentioning something] but, amazing regardless.


----------



## pewpewlazer

Any Phenom X6 guys running a single 570/580? Hows your fps and CPU use on Caspian Border? My 3.8ghz X4 is pegging 95-100% the entire time and I'm seeing GPU use in the 80% range 1080p ultra hbao 4x AA etc which was 99% constantly on Metro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15219036*
> I have a feeling it's my CPU holding me back, but I get horrrrrrrrible FPS on this map. [No need to rage, I'm not going on-and-on, I'm just mentioning something] but, amazing regardless.


It absolutely is.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15219036*
> I have a feeling it's my CPU holding me back, but I get horrrrrrrrible FPS on this map. [No need to rage, I'm not going on-and-on, I'm just mentioning something] but, amazing regardless.


Check your usage. I saw like 80-90% on my friends. Its pretty rough on the CPU.


----------



## staryoshi

I was having fun in my jeep, minding my own business... then black screen, game closes. Awesome :'(


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15219171*
> I was having fun in my jeep, minding my own business... then black screen, game closes. Awesome :'(


I've only had one round where it didn't do that









And lol at all the people sitting around the jet spawn, they must rage when I spawn straight into it!


----------



## Lune

Hmmm I set a prize of 20$ in the server for whoever kills me, but no1 could do it 3 games in a row : / (jet)


----------



## akai

Does anyone have a Saitek FLY 5 joystick that is working properly with the beta? I bought it tonight hoping to ween myself onto joystick from mouse/kb, but I can't map anything to the joystick and the default settings are ****ed as well.

Thanks for any help


----------



## djriful

indeed sometime I get 99% on both GPU after a while it drops to 60-70% both GPU ... I have no idea why and FPS get low.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15219126*
> Check your usage. I saw like 80-90% on my friends. Its pretty rough on the CPU.


Yeah, lol, it's pretty harsh. Oh well, still amazing.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15218326*
> As a real fan of Bad Company 2, here are some thoughts on BF3:
> 
> Metro is more of a BC2 type map which I like. More FPS oriented combat. Caspian is just one huge open area of boredom if you want to play as a soldier. Jets are trite and trivial and play like some cheap sega arcade game. No point in them being in a FPS IMO.
> 
> The Caspian map is way too large, even for 64-players. Huge fields are designed for vehicle combat which gets boring quick and makes for a poor first person shooter experience. I hope there aren't a lot of maps like Caspian and more like metro.
> 
> I've never played BF1 or BF2, my first foray into the BF series is BC2 which was done extremely well I think. It has a nice combination of close quarters combat with decent map sizes. Any other BC2 players don't like how BF3 is turning out?


You do know this is BF3,NOT BC3 right?You do know that the BC series was designed as a CQB console-only thing right.

Judging by the sounds of things,you want a BC2 with added "sparkles"?

If that is so,then quite frankly SHUSH,why o why is 64 too much,you yourself have admitted you have never played the original,so how can you say its too much?,without knowing the original,the only thing to say is(look at the large letters from above).

Sorry,but you are a BC2 player only,This is a sequel from BF2,so its before your time,sorry to sound harsh,but learn the REAL BF or go to COD/wait for BC3(which this ain't)


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15219171*
> I was having fun in my jeep, minding my own business... then black screen, game closes. Awesome :'(


Bummer,

Mind telling me what kind of fps you are getting, and resoloution..?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15219233*
> Hmmm I set a prize of 20$ in the server for whoever kills me, but no1 could do it 3 games in a row : / (jet)


And that is only because they have nerfed the damage,you lucky swine!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15219233*
> Hmmm I set a prize of 20$ in the server for whoever kills me, but no1 could do it 3 games in a row : / (jet)


If we have a level playing ground(both of us have everything unlocked) then I reckon I'd do ok... considering I fly with my keyboard lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15219278*
> If we have a level playing ground(both of us have everything unlocked) then I reckon I'd do ok... considering I fly with my keyboard lol


I fly with keyboard / mouse aswell







managed to take 2 jets trying to take me down (both of them had flares / heatseekers)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15219291*
> I fly with keyboard / mouse aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to take 2 jets trying to take me down (both of them had flares / heatseekers)


I only have stealth right now... need heatseekers lol(my stats keep on getting wiped







), currently that is the only way to take me down!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15219305*
> I only have stealth right now... need heatseekers lol(my stats keep on getting wiped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), currently that is the only way to take me down!


Trust me you don't wanna fly against me rofl







if you want to, join me right now no flares no nothing haha


----------



## dezahp

Lune do you have others that are playing bf3 in vent with you as well? I'm still awaiting for the vent info


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15219311*
> Lune do you have others that are playing bf3 in vent with you as well? I'm still awaiting for the vent info


Sorry!! It's Teamspeak 3 and yes we are like 10 playing right now.

8.9.238:9178


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15219319*
> Sorry!! It's Teamspeak 3 and yes we are like 10 playing right now.
> 
> 8.9.238:9178


That TS address doesn't work. I think it's missing a number or two lol.


----------



## dezahp

Lol I haven't used TS since like 7 years ago. Time to install


----------



## Lune

8.9.5.238:9178

All together

I missed the "5" lol fail


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

this may have already been mentioned but has anyone notice when your fps drops from say 90 down to 40 its feels like 10-20fps. On caspian border i usually sit around 60-90fps but when things get cracking it drops and gets UBER CHOPPY. anyone else getting this? Seems like a memory leak of some sort.


----------



## dezahp

I am slowly going insane...Trying to play BF3 but my neighbor's dog (I think it's a chihuahua) has been so incredibly annoying. Barking and whining all day for absolutely no reason...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15219549*
> I am slowly going insane...Trying to play BF3 but my neighbor's dog (I think it's a chihuahua) has been so incredibly annoying. Barking and whining all day for absolutely no reason...


Kill it with fire!







I am going to play some bf3 if you wanna join me ;o just got back


----------



## staryoshi

Found something I hate... The auto ejection from vehicles that touch kiddy-pool quantities of water.

This: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnWk--Me88w[/ame]


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15219577*
> Kill it with fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to play some bf3 if you wanna join me ;o just got back


Not sure which one you are lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15219620*
> Not sure which one you are lol


fourtwofour lol


----------



## NateN34

Guys how does your 2 Gb 6970 play BF3 on high?

I get about 35-45 on high (actually medium in final version) and am looking to upgrade this joke of a card. This 570 is officially a piece and need to upgrade. No way I would SLI this stupid card either... to weak.


----------



## Ryanb213

I ejected after being in a dog fight at 1200 feet.

This is my two minute, 1200 foot journey to the ground
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0a61WnIr6Y[/ame]


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Guys how does your 2 Gb 6970 play BF3 on high?

I get about 35-45 on high (actually medium in final version) and am looking to upgrade this joke of a card. This 570 is officially a piece and need to upgrade. No way I would SLI this stupid card either... to weak.


If your gonna upgrade, go for a 580. The 570 and 6970 performance is too similar to see a VISIBLE difference...








(Or even better, add another 570. That will be so pro







)

EDIT: If the 570 is "weak", I highly doubt you'd find the 6970 any more powerful other than the VRAM...


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


I ejected after being in a dog fight at 1200 feet.

This is my two minute, 1200 foot journey to the ground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0a61WnIr6Y


Makes me wanna try snipe people in mid-air so badly! xD


----------



## crashdummy35

Caspiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!!!!!!! 2 quick back-to-back wins!!!


----------



## theturbofd

i had a snipe headshot all the way across caspian but it doesn't record it WHY DICE WHY!!!!


----------



## calavera

anyone else have their game crash upon trying to enter a caspian server?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15220168*
> anyone else have their game crash upon trying to enter a caspian server?


No, but I get disconnected from the server every 20 minutes, have had the game crash at the end of the round aswell (ie you start to hear the end of round music/sound and it will CTD).. And it's always when I'm having a good round.. lol
Also battlelog is seriously screwed up... One of my last games I was ontop of the scoreboard at the end of the round, shows my score in the 'highest achievers' section, but not on the actual scoreboard.. and the total round score was 053003550004002200 (copied straight from the report).. haha Hopefully some of these things are sorted for the full release, I can deal with it in this beta, but if it happens in the full release it will be a different story.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


anyone else have their game crash upon trying to enter a caspian server?


Kept happening to me, so I stopped trying..


----------



## j8ninja

hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone with crossfired 6870's or just in general crossfired cards have been having bad fps with the beta =[.

i have crossfired 6870 1GB and at 1600*900 60Hz ultra settings i am getting 20 - 40 fps (30 fps average)

any ideas?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


hey everyone, i was wondering if anyone with crossfired 6870's or just in general crossfired cards have been having bad fps with the beta =[.

i have crossfired 6870 1GB and at 1600*900 60Hz ultra settings i am getting 20 - 40 fps (30 fps average)

any ideas?


Have you updated to the latest drivers?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


anyone else have their game crash upon trying to enter a caspian server?


This.

I get the "You were kicked from the server by an administrator".

***.


----------



## xxlawman87xx

anyone else getting a screen flicker type issue with Sli?


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


i had a snipe headshot all the way across caspian but it doesn't record it WHY DICE WHY!!!!


game features realistic projectiles. did you aim above the head?


----------



## GrandMax

May sound weird but I actually prefer 1600x900 with 4xMSAA and high FXAA than 1080p with high FXAA with no AA.

Both case I get 60+ steady with everything on high, SSAO and 8x AF.

Those fences on Caspian Border are jagged severely without AA and so are the cables from the antennas.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Kept happening to me, so I stopped trying..


Are you sure it's not a black screen? On join, there will be a black screen for like 2 minutes, but it eventually goes away.


----------



## staryoshi

This time I got disconnected from the server right as we were about to win, neat. Done with the beta, I'll wait for the finished product. Betas are never perfect, but so far BF3 has been more bug than game for me.


----------



## calavera

Ever since updating to the 10.11 rage/bf3 drivers I haven't been able to play BF3 beta at all. Rage works fine.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


This time I got disconnected from the server right as we were about to win, neat. Done with the beta, I'll wait for the finished product. Betas are never perfect, but so far BF3 has been more bug than game for me.


Have had this several times.. And agree am waiting for the full release now.


----------



## crashdummy35

Gah need capable pilots!!!


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

what happened to my beautiful sky texture!? xD (also, die 56k!!!)
is that like, my parachute texture?


----------



## mbudden

I know it's a BETA and all. But they really need to update the console versions. 
Falling through maps and being able to kill people from under the map is kind of ridiculous, having to commit suicide to get back out.

Overall it's been good though.


----------



## dakU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I fly with keyboard / mouse aswell







managed to take 2 jets trying to take me down (both of them had flares / heatseekers)










Wow. How can you fly so good with just mouse/kb? Are you using the default key bindings? If not ..what did you set it to?
I thought joystick is a must if you want to fly properly.


----------



## thuynh022

Anyone kow how to get my logitech attack 3 working?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakU*


Wow. How can you fly so good with just mouse/kb? Are you using the default key bindings? If not ..what did you set it to?
I thought joystick is a must if you want to fly properly.


In BC2 and BF2 I play with the keyboard only, I absolutely dominate in the chopper with it lol, still getting the hang of the jets....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

This beat i would understand if it was 6 months before release but man i hope they can fix these problems. There are just too many things wrong. Also boy i am starting to hate x12 zoom snipers and cant tell where they are based on kill cam.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


This beat i would understand if it was 6 months before release but man i hope they can fix these problems. There are just too many things wrong. Also boy i am starting to hate x12 zoom snipers and cant tell where they are based on kill cam.


I've knifed 13 campers with that now. Feels good man. If you have trouble finding them stop, prone for a while and listen. You'll be able to hear them firing off a shot or two.


----------



## djriful

the zoom scope kill my FPS.

I'm not sure what is going on. But framerate sucks when zoomed.


----------



## Clawbog

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1MJa-ki1Tw&feature=feedu[/ame]

not sure if it's been posted...


----------



## xxlawman87xx

I take it no one else is having the issue?


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Have you updated to the latest drivers?


yea, i just did to make sure (11.9 right? i checked and that was the highest i could find)

now when i play ultra in caspian border with everything going on, its around the 35 - 45 fps range. is that normal for 6870 crossfire? i even get the same fps when i play in high, it seems it only changed for the better when i set it to low quality.

i was hoping i would at least be in the 60's since i play ultra but with medium antialising, 4xAA and 8x antistropic.

does anyone think this will get better (fps wise)


----------



## calavera

For those who get BF3.exe failures, try this:

go to origin/games/battlefield 3 open beta/core and
copy msvcp80.dll and msvcr80.dll to origin/games/battlefield 3 open beta.

worked for me.

I have to say though these new 11.10 preview bf3/rage drivers suck. I get worse FPS and slow loading times than I did before. this is BS


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


yea, i just did to make sure (11.9 right? i checked and that was the highest i could find)

now when i play ultra in caspian border with everything going on, its around the 35 - 45 fps range. is that normal for 6870 crossfire? i even get the same fps when i play in high, it seems it only changed for the better when i set it to low quality.

i was hoping i would at least be in the 60's since i play ultra but with medium antialising, 4xAA and 8x antistropic.

does anyone think this will get better (fps wise)


Mines higher than that... Ill log on and get a few screen shots, I'll post them in a min...


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, I have a slight problem which seriously makes me fee like crap:

I get around 70-80+FPS on Caspian Border+ 64 Players, however at times when destruction happens either from Tank shells or Chopper Bullets/Missiles.

My FPS plummets to 30FPS for a second or so and then resumes back up to 70-80+ Fps,is this normal? Anyone else experience this?

I can forgive the bugs and the annoying fact that I get kicked just as we are about to Win/Lose but this...I cant stay competitive like this.

In that one second I could die from anywhere and I cant retaliate,I'm using the BF3 beta drivers.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


I have to say though these new 11.10 preview bf3/rage drivers suck. I get worse FPS and slow loading times than I did before.


Same here 11.10 v2 killed my loading times and dropped about 10fps. I'm switching back to the first 11.10


----------



## BreakDown

i have a big issue with conquest!

its basically team death match, look at bad company 2, at first people fought for the flags, now they just dont bother and camp, because you dont need the flags to win.

anyone else finds the ticket system bothering?

i would really like if each flag under your control gives you X amount of points per second, the team that reaches Y amount of total points first wins.

that way having the flags under your control would be a must, making the teams fight for the flags.

BTW: caspian border is much better than operation metro im loving it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Caspian is amazing.

That's all. Haven't bothered to catch up and read the 800 pages that have been added since my last visit.


----------



## Pendulum

So far I am in love with the UMP-45 and G17C Silenced.








I managed to take out 2 whole squads with 2 clips not letting off aside from reloading at point A on Caspian Border with them being all at least 50 feet away.

The G17C Silenced is also bugged, when firing rapidly it can't be heard [no sound is played], maybe it's just me.


----------



## Naos

Is it just me or are a lot of the textures on Caspian just...bad? I thought overall Metro was a much sharper looking map but Caspian had a lot of flat textures on trees, the ground, etc.


----------



## Chimeracaust

I just got the beta, do I need to launch from my browser everytime?! I'm watching matchmaking search for like 10 mins now and I've yet to get into a game


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust;15221828*
> I just got the beta, do I need to launch from my browser everytime?! I'm watching matchmaking search for like 10 mins now and I've yet to get into a game


Yea. Just filter and manually search for a server. Much faster


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15221841*
> Yea. Just filter and manually search for a server. Much faster


Oh, ok. How does one do that? Nvm got it


----------



## SheepMoose

If I don't see improvements to...

1) The stability of the FPS.
2) the random flashing of a colour that can be very disorientating.
3) squads (already confirmed).
4) the "dead" bodies that proceed to kill you.
5) The client side hit detection.
6) The optimisation, somewhat...

I won't purchase this game.


----------



## Clawbog

NOOOOOO, almost every time, right when the "Your team won" or "your team lost" screen is about to come up, the game crashes and I lose everything... FFFF

imad


----------



## T3beatz

Just a couple screens, I'm getting around 55fps with everything high no HBAO and no motion blur, with 4xAA... on ultra I get frames in the 40's


----------



## stars4002

piloting a jet is harder than brain surgery.. I LOVE IT


----------



## Clawbog

Anyone else here disappointed that helicopters have a 500 foot turning radius?


----------



## Herophobic

Pfffff
10 tickets away from winning and I get
"You were disconnected from the server."
I also did so many kills with jets and tanks @@@@@
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naos;15221747*
> Is it just me or are a lot of the textures on Caspian just...bad? I thought overall Metro was a much sharper looking map but Caspian had a lot of flat textures on trees, the ground, etc.


yes, there seem to be some bad textures on caspian... metro is smoother.


----------



## [email protected]

Jets are so damn easy with my mouse and keyboard. I still wonder how a joystick would feel. I feel the cockpit of the heli is plain ugly especially with YELLOW CROSSHAIRS. Needs improvement. I'd love to see mods made lol. Improve the looks. So far i played in a server and NEVER NEVER had no crashes no disconnects for a good couple rounds but then later i got disconnected. I was SO close unlocking more stuff especially for jets but o well. Gonna have to wait for OCT 25th anyways cuz stats are likely gone. I was checking cheater section in forums in Battlelog and holy crap.. BOAT LOADS of reports. I had to report at least 2. Lame.

Also cannot believe you guys haven't seen this so i might as well put it in here.

http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-general-discussion/1133917-mnpctech-creates-awesome-battlefield-3-case.html

Wicked BF3 art eh?


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15218326*
> ...
> Metro is more of a BC2 type map which I like. More FPS oriented combat. Caspian is just one huge open area of boredom if you want to play as a soldier. Jets are trite and trivial and play like some cheap sega arcade game. No point in them being in a FPS IMO.
> 
> The Caspian map is way too large, even for 64-players. Huge fields are designed for vehicle combat which gets boring quick and makes for a poor first person shooter experience. I hope there aren't a lot of maps like Caspian and more like metro...


Hi there, i totally agree with you, i love metro but caspian is so damn boring...


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15221927*
> Anyone else here disappointed that helicopters have a 500 foot turning radius?


At the risk of sounding negative. Im dissapointed in all the vehicles so far. They just seem clumsy, granted this a beta and there is always a learning curve, but the tanks and helicopters are not even close to being as good as bf2-bfbc2(imo) The ballance and flow of the game is really off. In my opinion the choppers in bfbc2 were near perfect and flew very smooth. I mean when a At soldier can disable a tank in one shot and it takes another tank 3-4 shots, thats just lame. The stinger missles are worthless once the pilot unlocks flares. I just hope this is nothing like the final game.

PS.Oh yeah and they made it so hard to get a vehicle kill ,beacuse the player almost always bails out now, and all you get is disable vech bonus.


----------



## yesitsmario

where is the cheapest place to preorder bf3?


----------



## Shodhanth

Anyone else facing the same probem as me?
I have re-downloaded the game thrice already and each and every time I get no audio through my USB uDAC.








Can anyone help?
The problems started when I switched on TeamSpeak before starting BF3.


----------



## calavera

Wow, I can't join caspian border servers. ***


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


At the risk of sounding negative. Im dissapointed in all the vehicles so far. They just seem clumsy, granted this a beta and there is always a learning curve, but the tanks and helicopters are not even close to being as good as bf2-bfbc2(imo) The ballance and flow of the game is really off. In my opinion the choppers in bfbc2 were near perfect and flew very smooth. I mean when a At soldier can disable a tank in one shot and it takes another tank 3-4 shots, thats just lame. The stinger missles are worthless once the pilot unlocks flares. I just hope this is nothing like the final game.

PS.Oh yeah and they made it so hard to get a vehicle kill ,beacuse the player almost always bails out now, and all you get is disable vech bonus.


It does not take a soldier one shot to disable a tank. And it would not make sense for there not to be flares and have the stinger missiles completely render aircrafts useless.


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Just a couple screens, I'm getting around 55fps with everything high no HBAO and no motion blur, with 4xAA... on ultra I get frames in the 40's


really?

when im playing at 1440*900, im still getting 30-40 fps in caspian with ultra settings(set HBAO to SSAO, didnt change much, then switched to off, helped bring fps to 60 range) so then a 6870 crossfire setup cant max the beta?

what does HBAO and SSAO do anyway? i think i noticed the grass textures look better with them on, but other then that i couldnt really tell the difference.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


It does not take a soldier one shot to disable a tank. And it would not make sense for there not to be flares and have the stinger missiles completely render aircrafts useless.


I dont think you understand what im saying?


----------



## Analog

How do I play caspian border? I heard it's back to PC again?


----------



## =Tac=

Join a server with the level.


----------



## dezahp

Does anyone know if stacked tank mines work


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I fly with keyboard / mouse aswell







managed to take 2 jets trying to take me down (both of them had flares / heatseekers)










OH MY GOSH! i SAPWENED IN A JET...whoops, sorry and I flew into the ground like that other guy did too! I love this game!!























Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


...chihuahua...annoying...Barking...whining all day *because he can't reach the desk to launch Origin*...


Fixed.

I'd be pissed too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Those fences on Caspian Border are jagged severely without AA and so are the cables from the antennas.


Ah...fences. BF fences have long been known for their beauty. That it takes adding another video card just to get rid of them for good shows how revered they are.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Caspian is amazing.


Yes, yes it is.

So in an hour of playtime on a Caspian server...

-I saw a body skim the ground out of nowhere for over 100 ft, lol!
-Took out a jet flying over the mobile AA, got yelled at, lol!
-Road my buggie all over the map doing burnouts!
-Ran over a sniper w/ that buggie, missed, and he shot me on my next go around.








-Shot a prone sneaky guy!

I think my laugh to minute ratio was 1:1.





















That's the BF game I remember!!

Also, I know we have a performance thread, but here's a quick pic of the performance I'm getting from an i5 760 and a 560 Ti.


----------



## j8ninja

well for all the issues im having with my graphics cards, caspian is one hell of a map, thats for sure =]

i flew a helicopter for the first time, and somehow got it going straight up after 2 seconds of flying lol. then i promptly crashed it.

weird thing with my situation though, it seems im getting better performance with crossfire disabled while im playing, since its giving me 40-50 fps with my original settings, i really hope they fix it for us crossfired peeps. (running the 11.10 beta drivers btw)


----------



## Shodhanth

Hey guys, can anyone help?
I seemed to have lost sound in BF3.
Not in my system but just BF3. Anyone else facing this issue?
What do you suggest I do?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*


Hey guys, can anyone help?
I seemed to have lost sound in BF3.
Not in my system but just BF3. Anyone else facing this issue?
What do you suggest I do?


Have you checked the audio settings in the game menu?
Also, if you're on windows 7, try right-click on the volume button in the taskbar when bf3 is open and check if bf3 is muted on Open Volume Mixer.


----------



## dezahp

This beta causing me to lose some serious sleep lol...So far Branzone seems to have the best servers in my opinion.


----------



## Mr.Pie

getting better at jets now


----------



## General_Chris

i might of heard that battlefield 3 still might be coming to steam as that related that EA was talking to valve to make a deal about BF3 btw this information is correct so it may be possible it would be coming to steam


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*


where is the cheapest place to preorder bf3?


intkeys.com


----------



## Jodiuh

So...yeah, that looks too good to be true. You've ordered from them before?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So...yeah, that looks too good to be true. You've ordered from them before?


They are legit, feel free to use them


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So...yeah, that looks too good to be true. You've ordered from them before?


I've bought a game from there before took them almost 2 days to send me the key. You can get it Here and even cheaper than that site.


----------



## =Tac=

Do the LE keys come with the DLC or is that just bonus's from preorder sites?


----------



## ACHILEE5

How much longer does this Beta run for


----------



## txzar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


How much longer does this Beta run for










Ends Monday the 10th I think.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Yep, the 10th is the last day./


----------



## t3haxle

Lol Lune do you really need 4 580's?


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Lol Lune do you really need 4 580's?


Sure why not? If I had the spare cash for 4 580's plus water blocks I would do it.


----------



## Lune

You Tube


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *txzar*


Ends Monday the 10th I think.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


Yep, the 10th is the last day./


Thanks lads


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fvy4-BT9E&hd=1


holy s***


----------



## Thebuyologist

Does anybody have the link for the video of the guy mowing down noobs in Metro? All I know is the guy talks about catfish and chatty kathy's a lot. Love that video.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I call hacks on that sniper shot


----------



## BradleyW

Whenever i push E to get out of a jet in mid air i die rather than being able to float down on my parachute. Should i be pushing a different button?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So...yeah, that looks too good to be true. You've ordered from them before?


I've used them for 3 or 4 games and have been really happy. Last one I bought was Dragon Age 2 Steam and I got the key the night before release somehow. They are legit and have been used by a lot of people on here. And yes, the collectors edition you can buy on there is the LE with karkand/weapons etc..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Whenever i push E to get out of a jet in mid air i die rather than being able to float down on my parachute. Should i be pushing a different button?


Probably because you are ejecting yourself too close to the ground, thus not having enough time for the parachute to open.

Either that, or whenever you jump the plane explodes and you simply die because of the explosion.

Anytime I jump off the plane I stay alive.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fvy4-BT9E&hd=1


I can hardly ever hit anything from up there. Unless my target is standing absolutely still or at 1 of the closer flags.


----------



## Thebuyologist

Does anybody have the link for the video of the guy mowing down noobs in Metro? All I know is the guy talks about catfish and chatty kathy's a lot. Love that video.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


This beta causing me to lose some serious sleep lol...So far Branzone seems to have the best servers in my opinion.


Same here. The Branzone servers have no lag at all for me. On a different note, everyone flying with a keyboard, its a lot easier to use the W,A,S,D and the up, down, left, right arrow keys than to use W,A,S,D and the mouse. If you suck flying with keyboard and mouse (like I do) give the other method a try.


----------



## t3haxle

God it's such BS that you start without flares and missiles. You can do nothing if another jet has missiles on the other team.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thebuyologist*


Does anybody have the link for the video of the guy mowing down noobs in Metro? All I know is the guy talks about catfish and chatty kathy's a lot. Love that video.


The guys name is The Russian Badger. Heres 1 of his videos not sure if this is the exact 1 but he does talk about "catfish" and "chatty Kathys".
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRussianBadger


----------



## Zackcy

Ya, that's badger all right


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


I ejected after being in a dog fight at 1200 feet.

This is my two minute, 1200 foot journey to the ground
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0a61WnIr6Y


Heh, that was cute

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh poofacedart! I jacked up the settings to Ultra, 4x AA, HBAO, blah, blah for that ridiculously complicated "official performance thread" and found myself in the tunnels. Figured, what the heck, I'll look...hehe. Oh my! All the nasty crawling lines and deadly escalators had vanished! What a beautiful, beautiful...and smoooooth! This roc...oh...uh oh...oh suck...










Yes, that is the number three. I distinctly remember it being 3.3 FPS in the game however.


----------



## CocoCrunch

Nvm.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

It's gonna be a long 15 days between beta and and launch!


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


It's gonna be a long 15 days between beta and and launch!










Yeah, this sucks.

I'm really looking forward to the other maps though.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fvy4-BT9E&hd=1


Less impressive than it looks.
If you pay attention you see that the video is editted when he zooms.

1. he wasted 44 bullets before making that kill.
2. he shot an afk dude on the spawn
3. his team lost 200 tickets before he could make that shot.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Less impressive than it looks.
If you pay attention you see that the video is editted when he zooms.

1. he wasted 44 bullets before making that kill.
2. he shot an afk dude on the spawn
3. his team lost 200 tickets before he could make that shot.


I know that


----------



## eThix

Getting my sig rig shipped next week, will my old 9800gt run it with playable fps @ 1680x1050? And if can I expect anything higher than low settings?


----------



## james8

^no. it'll only run low at 1280x1024 at barely playable fps. i recommend you upgrade to a GTX 560


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Less impressive than it looks.
If you pay attention you see that the video is editted when he zooms.

1. he wasted 44 bullets before making that kill.
2. he shot an afk dude on the spawn
3. his team lost 200 tickets before he could make that shot.


Shenanigans


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I've used them for 3 or 4 games and have been really happy. Last one I bought was Dragon Age 2 Steam and I got the key the night before release somehow. They are legit and have been used by a lot of people on here. And yes, the collectors edition you can buy on there is the LE with karkand/weapons etc..


Hmmm...thanks. If my Origin coupon doesn't go through, I've got a backup.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


It's gonna be a long 15 days between beta and and launch!










Oh c'mon...SOME BODY has got to have the bandwidth and resources necessary to put up the BF1942 Wake Island Demo Dedi for us.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Anyone gonna play BC2 waiting for the final release? I think I'm gonna wait and just play some TF2 and Badlands that I bought for 5 dolla.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


really?

when im playing at 1440*900, im still getting 30-40 fps in caspian with ultra settings(set HBAO to SSAO, didnt change much, then switched to off, helped bring fps to 60 range) so then a 6870 crossfire setup cant max the beta?

what does HBAO and SSAO do anyway? i think i noticed the grass textures look better with them on, but other then that i couldnt really tell the difference.


maybe you CPU is bottling things up a bit? we pretty much have the same cpu, but mine is the 965 version and I have it overclocked to 4.08ghz.

HBAO has something to do with the lighting in the game, it eats up frames, and the benefit is not super noticeable.

Quote:



weird thing with my situation though, it seems im getting better performance with crossfire disabled while im playing, since its giving me 40-50 fps with my original settings, i really hope they fix it for us crossfired peeps. (running the 11.10 beta drivers btw)


Yeah, the drivers are gonna have to be tweaked a bit... I have not had time to test all settings with different card configs, I'll just wait till the game comes out to do all of that... the beta and drivers are to buggy right now. I just like to spend as much time playing so that I can learn the maps a little bit.

Quote:



Less impressive than it looks.
If you pay attention you see that the video is editted when he zooms.

1. he wasted 44 bullets before making that kill.
2. he shot an afk dude on the spawn
3. his team lost 200 tickets before he could make that shot


The shot was till impressive...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


You do know this is BF3,NOT BC3 right?You do know that the BC series was designed as a CQB console-only thing right.

Judging by the sounds of things,you want a BC2 with added "sparkles"?

If that is so,then quite frankly SHUSH,why o why is 64 too much,you yourself have admitted you have never played the original,so how can you say its too much?,without knowing the original,the only thing to say is(look at the large letters from above).

Sorry,but you are a BC2 player only,This is a sequel from BF2,so its before your time,sorry to sound harsh,but learn the REAL BF or go to COD/wait for BC3(which this ain't)


lol, just because I am a BC2 fan I can have no say in regards to BF3? Sorry buddy, BC2 has a great game-play formula and has sold way more copies than Battlefield 2.

I think DICE should have worked on BC3 and not BF3. Making huge-ass boring maps just so people can fly around in arcade "jets" is a huge step backwards in FPS gaming.


----------



## Naos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr.noob*


Hi there, i totally agree with you, i love metro but caspian is so damn boring...


I'm glad I'm not the only one that found Caspian boring...way too boring. I wish they could find a middle ground (in terms of map size) between Metro and Caspian. But so far I've had way more fun on Metro and I was a diehard BF2/BC2 player...


----------



## BradleyW

If i connect to any caspian border i get kicked off. Yes, punkbuster is working and yet i checked the registry for the forign character.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If i connect to any caspian border i get kicked off. Yes, punkbuster is working and yet i checked the registry for the forign character.


It's obvious you're cheating then.


----------



## BF3forever

Hey guys!

I have this scary problem when I play BF3. I dont know what its called so I put up some pictures. But Im worryed if my Graphics card is dying on me...
This havent happend in other games ive played (CS:S, Left for Dead2)


----------



## james8

anyone got tips for flying choppers? i crash shortly after i get on


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3forever*


Hey guys!

I have this scary problem when I play BF3. I dont know what its called so I put up some pictures. But Im worryed if my Graphics card is dying on me...
This havent happend in other games ive played (CS:S, Left for Dead2)


Looks like a bug. A dying gfx card usually wont do things like that. They usually artifact real bad.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


anyone got tips for flying choppers? i crash shortly after i get on


Don't tilt yourself too far or you won't be able to recover. I couldn't fly in BC2 w/ mouse+KB until I practiced a little in an empty heavy metal server.


----------



## james8

not sure which keys are good for flying? my mouse seems to fail at flying


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone help me, i get thrown off all the caspian servers.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


lol, just because I am a BC2 fan I can have no say in regards to BF3? Sorry buddy, BC2 has a great game-play formula and has sold way more copies than Battlefield 2.

I think DICE should have worked on BC3 and not BF3. Making huge-ass boring maps just so people can fly around in arcade "jets" is a huge step backwards in FPS gaming.


But dice isn't making BC3. And it's unfair to compare a multiplat game released in 2010 to a PC exclusive released in 2005 when comparing sold copies. Additionally sales do not represent quality of a game. I don't know if you're the type of person who hates Madden or CoD but look at those games if you are. I personally played a lot more BC2 than BF2, and I agree that Caspian border is boring, but you're just coming off as an arrogant 12 year old.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BF3forever*


Hey guys!

I have this scary problem when I play BF3. I dont know what its called so I put up some pictures. But Im worryed if my Graphics card is dying on me...
This havent happend in other games ive played (CS:S, Left for Dead2)











That's a bug. I get it as well.

Currently the ground textures wont render when you scope. Hopefully it gets fixed.


----------



## djriful

flying in BF3 is perfect control! So much easier to control and responsive!


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone else getting thrown off servers?


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Excuse me?

Edit: Can someone help me, i get thrown off all the caspian servers.


/sarcasm


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91*


/sarcasm


Got any useful information that could help me please? I just can't figure out why am getting shut off every server.


----------



## ACHILEE5

How long can it take to join server?
I'm trying to join one, and it's been about five minutes???
It just says "Joining Server"


----------



## Blindrage606

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


How long can it take to join server?
I'm trying to join one, and it's been about five minutes???
It just says "Joining Server"


Choose a server manually by the origin browser, pref from your state to get the best pings... I had this same issue and this worked like a charm.


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Got any useful information that could help me please? I just can't figure out why am getting shut off every server.


I'm not sure, I was getting kicked off of most servers yesterday, even the ones that I was able to stay in for a little bit, I would just get kicked at the end.


----------



## knoxy_14

anybody else getting alot of game crashes on caspian border?


----------



## shibbiness

Just downloaded the beta, what is this crap. Why must I launch through my browser? When the game finally shows up its in a window and it just crashes.

What a joke.

-edit- Yay I can play the game for like 15 seconds now before it just freezes.


----------



## CallsignVega

Whoever at DICE/EA came up with launching Origins to launch a web browser to launch a game should be drawn and quartered.

The stupidity that occurs today is astounding.


----------



## ntherblast

Game is nearly unplayable tanks and other land vehicles constantly get stuck on the smallest things like gravel. I tried to run over a small metal fence and the tank wouldnt go over it. The flickering gives me a headache after awhile and so does the lens flare. Slicing through a fence feels so unrealistic compared to bad comapny. Map in this is almost near useless you can't even view the entire map especially in a 64 player map it is also hard to see anything on the map it being blue. Is the map a placeholder for a more detailed version? They also need to add an option to turn off be advised and other radio alerts


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shibbiness*


Just downloaded the beta, what is this crap. Why must I launch through my browser? When the game finally shows up its in a window and it just crashes.

What a joke.

-edit- Yay I can play the game for like 15 seconds now before it just freezes.


/facepalm

Sounds like a problem with your rig.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Whoever at DICE/EA came up with launching Origins to launch a web browser to launch a game should be drawn and quartered.

The stupidity that occurs today is astounding.


Complain to EA about it then. The whining on this thread is us ASTOUNDING.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I'm arguing with a kid I got to school with about Battlefield 3.

His logic is that he hates Origin, he hates EA, and he hates the way the FPS genre has impacted the industry lately. Therefore, he calls Battlefield generic. I've pointed out several times that it's clear he knows nothing about the game clearly but yet he wants to try and call it generic. I'm so furious right now, super raging, that this kid has the nerve to say I'm on a high horse and I need to get my head out of my ass even though I've proved him wrong on numerous different topics regarding BF as a whole.

For example: he says that having 64 players is stupid and unimportant because all it is is simply 32 more players throwing racial slurs and comments at each other. And that 32 players doesn't scale on 64 player maps, making it I guess stupid or something.
My red flag on him: The first argument is extremely poor and the 2nd argument is simply false. Battlefield scales the maps for you. 16, 32, and 64 players get different sized maps. Strike of Karkand has 3 variations of it for example. Completely clueless.

He wants to deny Battlefield's innovation for the FPS genre simply because he doesn't like it.
Battlefield, with each and ever launch, is something new/fresh that simply pushes the envelope for the rest of the industry to follow.
Conquest and Rush are unique game modes that actually generic FPS try to copy.
64 player maps are technically mind blowing.
Vehicles even jets is unimaginable.
Destructible physics - game changers.
Customizable and progression-based stats/weapons - all because of Battlefield.
To deny giving BF credit for any of that because of pure ignorance is simply a crying shame. BF is not perfect and each launch is peppered with problems. But that doesn't mean that DICE genuinely breaks out of norm, or tries to, with each revision.


----------



## cook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15226127*
> I'm arguing with a kid I got to school with about Battlefield 3.
> 
> His logic is that he hates Origin, he hates EA, and he hates the way the FPS genre has impacted the industry lately. Therefore, he calls Battlefield generic. I've pointed out several times that it's clear he knows nothing about the game clearly but yet he wants to try and call it generic. I'm so furious right now, super raging, that this kid has the nerve to say I'm on a high horse and I need to get my head out of my ass even though I've proved him wrong on numerous different topics regarding BF as a whole.
> 
> For example: he says that having 64 players is stupid and unimportant because all it is is simply 32 more players throwing racial slurs and comments at each other. And that 32 players doesn't scale on 64 player maps, making it I guess stupid or something.
> My red flag on him: The first argument is extremely poor and the 2nd argument is simply false. Battlefield scales the maps for you. 16, 32, and 64 players get different sized maps. Strike of Karkand has 3 variations of it for example. Completely clueless.


Kids like this just like to argue, bf3(and 2) is truly is unlike all the other popbox games kids these days are playing. You have tanks, planes, and helos, it really should not be lumped in with all the other FPS games on the market. You cannot win them all, and for some the war system in MW and COD has been dummed down so much that anyone can do it, bf has a bit of a learning curve involved, and the kid probably hates not being instanly king pin at a new game, so thus avoids the challenge presented by the battlefield series.

On a different note, has anyone seen this on Caspian? I get it occasionally then it goes away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW8BaDU_xPU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15226127*
> I'm arguing with a kid I got to school with about Battlefield 3.


Dude, let it go








When he next says something, say "What ever" and just keep saying "What ever"








And don't get sucked back in to his silly argument! Just keep saying "what ever", and things like "I don't care"!
An give up on trying to make him see sense









I'm getting great fps on the new map








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
47713, 614285, 51, 149, 77.672


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cook;15226177*
> Kids like this just like to argue, bf3(and 2) is truly is unlike all the other popbox games kids these days are playing. You have tanks, planes, and helos, it really should not be lumped in with all the other FPS games on the market. You cannot win them all, and for some the war system in MW and COD has been dummed down so much that anyone can do it, bf has a bit of a learning curve involved, and the kid probably hates not being instanly king pin at a new game, so thus avoids the challenge presented by the battlefield series.


He said he hates the FPS genre for what it has "become" and rather play indie games because that's what a real serious PC gamer does. I mean, honestly what the hell! Indie games are a big part and all of the industry now but that doesn't mean that games like BF should be disregarded. It's a shame really. It really is, this is why games are simply rehashes of others before it.


----------



## noahhova

Wow I have played tons on the PC and usually get worked!!

Just played a few rounds on the PS3 with my son and did so much better. Actually had positive kill/death, never on the PC. Guys are so oblivious on PS3 just run up beside them and knife them.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15226215*
> He said he hates the FPS genre for what it has "become" and rather play indie games because that's what a real serious PC gamer does. I mean, honestly what the hell! Indie games are a big part and all of the industry now but that doesn't mean that games like BF should be disregarded. It's a shame really. It really is, this is why games are simply rehashes of others before it.


Well he is a "kid" and sounds like he loves to make a argument about nothing really. I would agree with the above poster and ignore whatever the kid spews out of his incoherent mouth. Nothing makes those kind of people more mad than just straight up ignoring their bull****.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15225411*
> How long can it take to join server?
> I'm trying to join one, and it's been about five minutes???
> It just says "Joining Server"


Sometimes I get this. Log completely out of Origin and relaunch the game. Thats what I do and it works.


----------



## faisaldotpk

Nice information and very good game.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15225045*
> not sure which keys are good for flying? my mouse seems to fail at flying


I stopped using the mouse and use W,A,S,D and up,down,left,right arrow keys. I do much better that way. Not as good as with the joystick but at least I can take off without crashing into a fiery death


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15226350*
> I stopped using the mouse and use W,A,S,D and up,down,left,right arrow keys. I do much better that way. Not as good as with the joystick but at least I can take off without crashing into a fiery death


You just got to master the G force that's all. The physical weight and etc.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15226304*
> Sometimes I get this. Log completely out of Origin and relaunch the game. Thats what I do and it works.


I restarted the Rig, in the end!
But I had just re-installed the game so yeah, what did I expect









Now I get things like "server timed out"








BETA









But the game runs nice








I use avg 50% CPU! And 99% GPU usage on both cards!
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, *Avg*
3320, 50794, 53, 132, *65.362*

At these settings!
Graphic Quality: Ultra
Texture Quality: Ultra
Shadow Quality: Ultra
Effects Quality: Ultra
Mesh Quality: Ultra
Terrain Quality: Ultra
Terrain Decoration: Ultra
Antialiasing Def: MSAAx4
Antialiasing Post: High
Motion Blur: ON
Motion Blur Amount: 50
Anisotropic Filter: 16X
Ambient Occlusion: HBAO


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15225212*
> Anyone else getting thrown off servers?


I kept getting "kicked from the game by an administrator" when trying to play on Caspian Border servers. My guess is that punkbuster isn't working correctly across the board right now, because I have been able to play Caspian without problems by joining servers without punkbuster turned on.

Pbsetup doesn't have an entry for BF3 yet, unfortunately.

I'm very glad DICE listened to the PC community and released Caspian for us to play on for real. Might not be the best map ever, but it is a battlefield map compared to the crowded corridors of metro.


----------



## snow cakes

i have heatseakers for the chopper, they are a godly gift with autoloader equiped XD


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15226471*
> I kept getting "kicked from the game by an administrator" when trying to play on Caspian Border servers. My guess is that punkbuster isn't working correctly across the board right now, because I have been able to play Caspian without problems by joining servers without punkbuster turned on.
> 
> Pbsetup doesn't have an entry for BF3 yet, unfortunately.
> 
> I'm very glad DICE listened to the PC community and released Caspian for us to play on for real. Might not be the best map ever, but it is a battlefield map compared to the crowded corridors of metro.


I was surprised that they did that. I heard they wouldn't. It's nice to be able to play it though, and its probably a good thing they did to test out servers. The "ArtOfWarCentral" servers are garbage. Stay far away.


----------



## t3haxle

They really need to either start everyone with flares or everyone with missiles.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15226304*
> Sometimes I get this. Log completely out of Origin and relaunch the game. Thats what I do and it works.


Check your browser add ons. Sometimes they block things. I had a addon that actually BLOCKS third parties so i had to disable it and restart the browser. Now bf3 launches from the server. Kinda weird lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;15226586*
> I was surprised that they did that. I heard they wouldn't. It's nice to be able to play it though, and its probably a good thing they did to test out servers. The "ArtOfWarCentral" servers are garbage. Stay far away.


Oh indeed they are GARBAGE! Lag! The only stable server i played in was TX Servers #088 and oh man i never had one crash but a few more rounds later,they disconnect you from the server. Kinda annoying. This BETTER not happen on the retail at ALL!


----------



## TehKnighTRiDeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15204670*
> No, you definitely need a CPU upgrade. The bare minimum I'd suggest to enjoy a smooth BF3 experience is a Q6600, the cheapest quad core you can find. Even then you'll need a good 3.0+GHz overclock.
> 
> Why can you "only" buy a laptop? I was having a conversation with someone on OCN days ago about how laptops aren't really a necessity anymore with all the cheaper smartphones and tablets we have out that are just about as fast.


You are somehow rite!!!!, so i have decided to upgrade but cant now, still i need more money......But i will look into the CPU's then in laptops..

And sorry guys i was not on so many days...

And Hawk could you tell me in detail about the overclocking my chip thing???


----------



## Lune

Keep playing Caspian.... no jet / chopper ever stays alive in the air for 10 sec when im there... yet my team always loses.. how terrible can my team always be >.>


----------



## Evil Penguin

You know what I like about SSDs in BF3?
I can steal me a jet at the beginning of a round.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15226922*
> You know what I like about SSDs in BF3?
> I can steal me a jet at the beginning of a round.


That's drivers, not really the SSD. I always get the jet first.. but looks like some people are having driver problems and crazy load times


----------



## cyber_monkey91

I start off inside the jets sometimes


----------



## NoTiCe

Nice matches Lune. For some reason whenever I get in a caspian server the lag is un-bearable :/.


----------



## tyuo9980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15226944*
> That's drivers, not really the SSD. I always get the jet first.. but looks like some people are having driver problems and crazy load times


ssds do help a ton with load times.


----------



## [email protected]

I can handle jets very well now but i wish i can unlock stuff so i can have a better counter defense if someone is on my tail. Been having a epic weekend against tanks on the ground. I placed c4 in a jeep and drove down the road and bailed and blew the tank up after bailing and detonating it









Oh i also did the old bait and switch trick that always work since Battlefield 2 Bad Co.

Put c4 on the tank and drive smack dab in the middle of the area where you seen enemies and bail.. after like 1 hit from them on the tank. Bail and hide in the forest and wait til they repair the tank and jump in. DETONATE IT.. They get killed in the process. Win!







Oh man i have been sneaky lately hiding c4's close to bridges in case they wanna steal our objective. Been so handy. Even works for escaping if you're in trouble.

Did i mention you can actually parachute on the HIGHEST tower? Takes time.. but i done it and holy cow.. being on the HIGHEST tower where you cannot reach is amazing. Everything is tiny and the distance of shooting is different. I swear to god you might be able to snipe jet pilot fighters but it's damn hard lol. I wonder if it'll work c4 a jet and then fly one and bail in their headquarters and detonate it?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15226890*
> Keep playing Caspian.... no jet / chopper ever stays alive in the air for 10 sec when im there... yet my team always loses.. how terrible can my team always be >.>


Ya thats why this is a team game and not CoD so I don't get why people feel the need to brag about their k/d ratio


----------



## Higgins

Don't know if this was posted or not. So many posts normally, I can't even keep up with what's happening in here.

Latest BF3 press event had the latest build avaliable for play on all 3 platforms. This guy played on the PS3.

http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Articles.Detail&id=29&game=15
Quote:


> -snip-
> 
> *New improvements since the beta:*
> 
> First thing I noticed on the consoles were the graphics. They looked much better than the beta. Textures were smoother, character movements were much more fluid, and environments seemed to have more warmth to them. Also, the lighting was more dynamic, atmospherics more gritty and present, things just seem to run smoother on this build. All the frame rate issues, glitches, pops and sound drops of the beta were nowhere to be found. Bach reiterated that the beta was already a month and a half old before it was launched because of the time it takes to certify for release. It's amazing how much polish they were able to put on the game since the beta.
> *Gameplay changes:*
> 
> When placing a spawn beacon or a enemy motion sensor as a sniper, the devices would appear red indicating that it could not be placed in that location. When the device could be placed, it would turn yellow. Very helpful visual cue as the beta gave no cue.
> Your player screen loses color saturation as a new visual indicator (besides the timer) when you go out of bounds.
> Same sort of visual indicator as the out of bounds screen appears but with blood surrounding it when you're low on health.
> Hit boxes were dramatically improved. My bullets didn't magically go through enemies' torsos.
> When running as the assault/medic class, the visual indicator of an incapacitated teammate is more prominent with a circle surrounding the defrib symbol now.
> Jet stick controls on console are similar to BF1943 on console. If you don't prefer those controls, they are completely customizable. Also, when your jet is low on health, it becomes a little more difficult to control until it is completely incapacitated and falls from the sky. Y (or triangle) switches between your heat-seeking missiles and your cannon. R-bumper (or R1) deploys smoke.
> Flying choppers felt almost exactly like BFBC2. Was able to fly right away.
> Changing views in the vehicles has been moved back to the R-stick much like BFBC1 unlike up on the D-pad on BFBC2.
> Parachutes take little longer to deploy than BFBC2, and while in the air they are a little harder to control to your destination.
> Death animations look more realistic. No more funky physics where their body flies 30 feet across the screen after being killed. Player's eyes are closed when they die.
> Knifing animation looks a lot better, especially when knifing someone on the ground.
> Frostbite 2 was in full effect in terms of destruction. Buildings were tumbling down, everything was being destroyed around me in most every map I played.
> The amount of damage it takes to kill an enemy on regular mode seems a little less than the beta.
> I was able to equip the knife on the PS3 build. Not sure about the Xbox 360.
> You CAN spawn in to jets in both console builds, there is an option on the menu spawn screen to do so.
> -snip-


----------



## Frazz

@Lune,

It's good to see you've got some pro skills to match up with your beastly sig rig.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15227235*
> Ya thats why this is a team game and not CoD so I don't get why people feel the need to brag about their k/d ratio


My KD is from destroying everything that goes in air, including tanks on the ground... it's my team that is doing NOTHING

Funny how jets get bugged most of the time and people "suicide" so I get no kills, make that 40 / 0 lol


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15227286*
> My KD is from destroying everything that goes in air, including tanks on the ground... it's my team that is doing NOTHING
> 
> Funny how jets get bugged most of the time and people "suicide" so I get no kills, make that 40 / 0 lol


Are you using a joystick?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15227317*
> Are you using a joystick?


No ;p mouse forever!


----------



## rogueblade

ugh can't stand mouse. Keyboard ftwwww


----------



## ZealotKi11er

If there are no teamplay in 64 man server the game will suck for all. I just had a 5 man team 2 x tank 2x eng and support and we we where holding 2 checkpoints for very long. I say play games like Metro to level up and then have fun playing BF for what it is in big maps and forget about kill and focus in objectives thats thats the point of this game. If you want to kill people then go play COD cause you sure can kill 10 in less then 1 min.


----------



## [email protected]

Well give it time, wait til retail comes out then there will be much more teamwork noticed. Too many Call of Duty players in BF3 playing the game or making it worst by hacking lol. However you'll see much improvements in teamwork as soon they all go back to their precious stupid Modern Warfare arcade games.

We'll start seeing some serious teamwork. I know it's hard to see teamwork when it's such a big map you wanna explore. Wait til we try other maps then it gets very interesting. Like Firestorm for example.

The 64 player server doesn't seem stable imo but the 48 player is much way stable. I still wanna play the 64 player server because more players more intense battles. I think we oughta give DICE time to fix it a bit. I do notice they disabled a few things. Like we used to be able to nade the ground by the jets creating holes. However in this version, there is no hole anymore at all. I think they toned it down for some reason? Improvements to stable the server?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15227445*
> If there are no teamplay in 64 man server the game will suck for all. I just had a 5 man team 2 x tank 2x eng and support and we we where holding 2 checkpoints for very long. I say play games like Metro to level up and then have fun playing BF for what it is in big maps and forget about kill and focus in objectives thats thats the point of this game. If you want to kill people then go play COD cause you sure can kill 10 in less then 1 min.


Right now in games I'm in it seems most people's motto is "forsake objectives, acquire jets".


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15226890*
> Keep playing Caspian.... no jet / chopper ever stays alive in the air for 10 sec when im there... yet my team always loses.. how terrible can my team always be >.>


Lol me and Inverse were playing until like 6am -.- and won nearly every match


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15227286*
> My KD is from destroying everything that goes in air, including tanks on the ground... it's my team that is doing NOTHING
> 
> Funny how jets get bugged most of the time and people "suicide" so I get no kills, make that 40 / 0 lol


Hey Lune~. Try this. Engage a target and lock onto him, take him down with your guns until he's disabled, then fire your AA missile and see if that nets you more kills. Cuz this disabled crap needs to be beat somehow lol. It's annoying.


----------



## [email protected]

No it's not. It's exactly like what would happen to tanks or anything out in the battlefield. Adds realism. Like Helis for example, you get shot you're gonna have engine problems at first. Same thing to Jets. RIGHT before it explodes. Tanks can be disabled too and it does take 1 more to destroy it. I like what they did. Remember Dice did check with the military how things work out there in the real life. I know it's a video game but they are so CLOSE to it!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15227527*
> Hey Lune~. Try this. Engage a target and lock onto him, take him down with your guns until he's disabled, then fire your AA missile and see if that nets you more kills. Cuz this disabled crap needs to be beat somehow lol. It's annoying.


I figured out how it works but man it still gets glitchy sometimes : / Usually what I do is I hit the guy with the heetseekers.. while they are travelling to him I shoot him down with the gun







by the time u do that, missiles reach him







even if it says vehicle disabled and then destroyed (destroyed = cant bail) it still doesn't give me kills sometimes T_T probably some BETA bug

Good match last night with you guys







We should fly the chopper together ;o I suck with it tho


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15227508*
> I do notice they disabled a few things. Like we used to be able to nade the ground by the jets creating holes. However in this version, there is no hole anymore at all. I think they toned it down for some reason? Improvements to stable the server?


A terrain bug present in the beta build that has been since fixed in the current build allowed players to glitch under the level. Since the bug had been fixed, the easiest solution was to disable terrain damage for the beta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15227511*
> Right now in games I'm in it seems most people's motto is "forsake objectives, acquire jets".


Yeah, especially since many beta players are CoD crossovers. "LOOK GUYS ITS LIKE I'M A KILLSTREAK" /crash


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15227581*
> No it's not. It's exactly like what would happen to tanks or anything out in the battlefield. Adds realism. Like Helis for example, you get shot you're gonna have engine problems at first. Same thing to Jets. RIGHT before it explodes. Tanks can be disabled too and it does take 1 more to destroy it. I like what they did. Remember Dice did check with the military how things work out there in the real life. I know it's a video game but they are so CLOSE to it!


It's not the disabled part that sucks~ it's the fact you don't get a confirmed kill. It just causes him to suicide, and you just get 100 points and no kill at all.

In the chopper I die to suicide 80% of the time. I don't even know what kills me most of the time. I'm like "What the heck was THAT!?" and left scratching my head.

This is me in the Chopper half the time in Caspian:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr4SU0PJN50[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15227631*
> It's not the disabled part that sucks~ it's the fact you don't get a confirmed kill. It just causes him to suicide, and you just get 100 points and no kill at all.
> 
> In the chopper I die to suicide 80% of the time. I don't even know what kills me most of the time. I'm like "What the heck was THAT!?" and left scratching my head.
> 
> This is me in the Chopper half the time in Caspian:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cr4SU0PJN50


*cough* JET *cough* BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MAIN GUN lameness rofl

Choppers srsly need MORE ARMOR vs jets (I can take any chopper down in exactly 5 bullets lol)

Like you said last night on TS... the stupid LAV has more armor than Abrams or T90 hahah...; D

LOL @ THE VIDEO







I think that's definitely you







except you go down 5 times faster than the guy in the video lmao I keep laughin at choppers really they are so terrible... DICE gotta do smth about them


----------



## labbu63

got the stupid server admin has kicked you thing fixed just search punkbuster installer on google go the PB website download installer run and you are good


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15227255*
> Don't know if this was posted or not. So many posts normally, I can't even keep up with what's happening in here.
> 
> Latest BF3 press event had the latest build avaliable for play on all 3 platforms. This guy played on the PS3.
> 
> http://planetbattlefield.gamespy.com/View.php?view=Articles.Detail&id=29&game=15


Thank god they fixed chopper.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15227674*
> Thank god they fixed chopper.


Making them fly like BC2 is not fixing choppers, it's breaking them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15227653*
> *cough* JET *cough* BRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR MAIN GUN lameness rofl
> 
> Choppers srsly need MORE ARMOR vs jets (I can take any chopper down in exactly 5 bullets lol)
> 
> Like you said last night on TS... the stupid LAV has more armor than Abrams or T90 hahah...; D
> 
> LOL @ THE VIDEO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's definitely you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except you go down 5 times faster than the guy in the video lmao I keep laughin at choppers really they are so terrible... DICE gotta do smth about them


Yeah nobody is talking about how the LAV and Tungusta have more armor than the tanks. It makes no sense, they should have way, way less~ especially the damned LAV. The Tungusta is at least built from a BMP platform, the LAV is a freaking truck with some uparmor lol. (I'm understating it, but still~ it's no Bradley or Abrams lol)


----------



## Lune

Sorry I had to type choppers in this picture... fits perfect! zh1nt0 trolling us with terrible choppers


----------



## Inverse

lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15227758*
> lol


Accepted party invite on Battlelog


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15227654*
> got the stupid server admin has kicked you thing fixed just search punkbuster installer on google go the PB website download installer run and you are good


I downloaded pbsetup but there was no option for BF3.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15227716*
> Making them fly like BC2 is not fixing choppers, it's breaking them.
> 
> Yeah nobody is talking about how the LAV and Tungusta have more armor than the tanks. It makes no sense, they should have way, way less~ especially the damned LAV. The Tungusta is at least built from a BMP platform, the LAV is a freaking truck with some uparmor lol. (I'm understating it, but still~ it's no Bradley or Abrams lol)


Oh come on, the BC2 helis weren't half as bad as these are... Of course they weren't like the BF2 ones, but hey, better than nothing.


----------



## dezahp

Tank minesssssss. I'm starting to love killing jeeps filled with 3 people.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I just tried this thing for the first time. Not too happy with it, I tried 3 different servers and lagged so bad I would go forwards about 50 feet and then instantly go back to where I just was and end up dead. The browser based thing is also probably the stupidest "feature" I've seen in a game in the last 10 years.


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe you need to filter the server and find CA servers instead of trying different locations. I found a server that was VERY close to me and oh man i played for hours with no crashes and no problems. Besides being disconnected from the server later however. The server is stable in 48 player servers mostly. 64 is a bit skeptic but they'll fix it. Just find your location server. Less problems.


----------



## Zastugueen

I need a good squad to play with.

BF3 is possibly the best rage simulator on earth.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49;15227888*
> So I just tried this thing for the first time. Not too happy with it, I tried 3 different servers and lagged so bad I would go forwards about 50 feet and then instantly go back to where I just was and end up dead. The browser based thing is also probably the stupidest "feature" I've seen in a game in the last 10 years.


Just try difference servers. You'll eventually find some good ones. I have terrible lag with The Art of War servers, but Branzone and a few others are totally stable for me. I've got about 5-10 I stick with now that I have no lag at all on.


----------



## FlawleZ

This may have been posted somewhere already, but any idea on when Nvidia will release newer drivers to address issues in this game?


----------



## ntherblast

They need to increase the amount of points rewarded for doing objective based things or there is just no incentive to do objectives and the game just becomes another shooter


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ;15228192*
> This may have been posted somewhere already, but any idea on when Nvidia will release newer drivers to address issues in this game?


They probably more focused on creating a driver before launch and for the final version. Taking a list and seeing what or what they can't control. I rather have a good driver then half ass driver released every week.

If you got any feedback go to NVIDIA forums and post in the beta driver topic. Manualg relaying back to the driver team. www.NVIDIA.com

Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15228223*
> They probably more focused on creating a driver before launch and for the final version. Taking a list and seeing what or what they can't control. I rather have a good driver then half ass driver released every week.
> 
> If you got any feedback go to NVIDIA forums and post in the beta driver topic. Manualg relaying back to the driver team. www.NVIDIA.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC Aria using Tapatalk


I was going to add my experiences here:

http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=211220&st=20

But apparently its discouraged to keep adding to the same type feedback that thread already has going in it. My brother's system (E8400 3.4Ghz 9800GTX) plays the game fine on medium-high settings but crashes after just a few minutes into the game. The driver crashes and tries to recover but its never ending. Already tried the latest 285's and currently running the 280's.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Hey everyone,

I know everyone is probably all excited about bf3 but just reminding everyone if there is a disagreement, don't fight with each other









Please watch your language too.

Cheers


----------



## j8ninja

ok guys, this is driving me crazy. i just wanted to know if anyone has had this problem so far?

i have literally tried about every way to increase my fps with my crossfired 6870's:
1: use beta 11.10 drivers and go through safe mode to clean old drivers
2: lower everything from ultra to high to medium to low ( i only saw about a 10 fps change when i lowered to low)
3: overclocked cpu to 3.6 (did it to 3.8 but then stuff started acting funny with bf3) and overclocked both gpus (both at 940 MHz and 1100 MHz right now, dont want to oc any further without a stronger psu)
4: disable crossfire (this seemed to work the best, though i dont remember what fps range i was at)

from ultra to medium, and HSAO and SSAO off and on, i still get around 25- 35 fps when the action is going around everywhere. what do you all think? is there anything i can do to fix this that i havent tried yet?


----------



## Jobacca

What do you guys suggest I upgrade first? This game is bringing my system to its knees, even with everything on low.


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobacca;15228538*
> What do you guys suggest I upgrade first? This game is bringing my system to its knees, even with everything on low.


im going to guess here, but looking at your system i think what you should upgrade first is your gpu and memory. 2gb is pretty low nowadays, and theres always alot of stuff going on in bf3 at any given time.

as for you gpu, its pretty old i think


----------



## djriful

I love AMD 11.10 Preview version 2.

some messed up score for the fun of it.


----------



## BF3forever

Now that we have played Caspain Border and Metro, does GTX580/AMD6970 Sli/Crossfire looks like its really gone be the thing you want if you want Ultra settings 1920x1080?

sry if am kinda lazy


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3forever;15228733*
> Now that we have played Caspain Border and Metro, does GTX580/AMD6970 Sli/Crossfire looks like its really gone be the thing you want if you want Ultra settings 1920x1080?
> 
> sry if am kinda lazy


If you want to have frames no less than 80 then yes.


----------



## Spicymustard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15228521*
> ok guys, this is driving me crazy. i just wanted to know if anyone has had this problem so far?
> 
> i have literally tried about every way to increase my fps with my crossfired 6870's:
> 1: use beta 11.10 drivers and go through safe mode to clean old drivers
> 2: lower everything from ultra to high to medium to low ( i only saw about a 10 fps change when i lowered to low)
> 3: overclocked cpu to 3.6 (did it to 3.8 but then stuff started acting funny with bf3) and overclocked both gpus (both at 940 MHz and 1100 MHz right now, dont want to oc any further without a stronger psu)
> 4: disable crossfire (this seemed to work the best, though i dont remember what fps range i was at)
> 
> from ultra to medium, and HSAO and SSAO off and on, i still get around 25- 35 fps when the action is going around everywhere. what do you all think? is there anything i can do to fix this that i havent tried yet?


I'm experiencing the same thing with my rig, I think we are being CPU limited. I seem to have a max ceiling for frames, and if my settings are lower, I'm at the same ceiling, but my GPU usage goes down.

I get about 60-90fps with settings maxxed on the rush map outside, and my gpu usage is very high, if i turn some of the candy off I get the same frames but my gpu usage goes to about 80%

In conquest now, I am seeing like 60% gpu usage, getting like 40 frames in most places.

I think my CPU just can't give more information to my gpus any faster, there is too much crap going on at once.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15228760*
> If you want to have frames no less than 80 then yes.


I'm on a solid 40+ with a single 6970 in Caspian Max out with No MSAA. Crossfire feels horrid with fps drops and inconsistency. I am enjoying the new map a lot now on 1 card.


----------



## Spicymustard

Are people using SLI >480/570/580, experiencing low GPU usage in conquest due to what I'm guessing is a CPU bottleneck?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;15228787*
> Are people using SLI >480/570/580, experiencing low GPU usage in conquest due to what I'm guessing is a CPU bottleneck?


Hmmm weird bump your CPU OC a bit, and see if you can get the usage of the GPU's up.


----------



## rogueblade

I always have low 40's FPS with my 5870 on Caspian Border. Not bad at all


----------



## BradleyW

GPU usage on my cards is 98 on top and 96 on bottom with caspian max out, no msaa.

Those with high CPU usage and modern CPU's, it could be a driver issue. I get very high usage with a 2600k at 4.8GHz HT.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BF3forever;15228733*
> Now that we have played Caspain Border and Metro, does GTX580/AMD6970 Sli/Crossfire looks like its really gone be the thing you want if you want Ultra settings 1920x1080?
> 
> sry if am kinda lazy


You can add Sli GTX480 to that list









Caspain Border








Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, *Avg*
3320, 50794, 53, 132, *65.362*

1920x1080
Graphic Quality: Ultra
Texture Quality: Ultra
Shadow Quality: Ultra
Effects Quality: Ultra
Mesh Quality: Ultra
Terrain Quality: Ultra
Terrain Decoration: Ultra
Antialiasing Def: MSAAx4
Antialiasing Post: High
Motion Blur: ON
Motion Blur Amount: 50
Anisotropic Filter: 16X
Ambient Occlusion: HBAO

I use *40% CPU* and the below GPU


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15228782*
> I'm on a solid 40+ with a single 6970 in Caspian Max out with No MSAA. Crossfire feels horrid with fps drops and inconsistency. I am enjoying the new map a lot now on 1 card.


Thats cool but when someone says max to me, it means every setting cranked full blast and no less than 60 fps. But thats just me though. I get no inconsistant stutters cuz my frames never go below 80 and they avg. like 110. I can't even notice microstutter with a dual card set up unless frames are like 30.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15227791*
> Oh come on, the BC2 helis weren't half as bad as these are... Of course they weren't like the BF2 ones, but hey, better than nothing.


Desert Combat > BF2 >>>>>>>>> BFBC2 >
BF3
Haven't tried BF3 choppers so I don't know yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

ok so i was away for two days and i see CB back,what's with "server queue" ??


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;15228774*
> I'm experiencing the same thing with my rig, I think we are being CPU limited. I seem to have a max ceiling for frames, and if my settings are lower, I'm at the same ceiling, but my GPU usage goes down.
> 
> I get about 60-90fps with settings maxxed on the rush map outside, and my gpu usage is very high, if i turn some of the candy off I get the same frames but my gpu usage goes to about 80%
> 
> In conquest now, I am seeing like 60% gpu usage, getting like 40 frames in most places.
> 
> I think my CPU just can't give more information to my gpus any faster, there is too much crap going on at once.


hmm i think you are right with the cpu bottleneck. i was really hoping i wasnt going to experience it in BF3, but i guess im going to have to OC it further. is there any good guies for OCing an AMD phenom ii x4 955? when i oc'ed my cpu, ive just been using the oc to 10% option in the Bios, but i think i will have to manually do it myself

thanks for the help!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15228830*
> Thats cool but when someone says max to me, it means every setting cranked full blast........


Do you get high CPU usage??
Because I don't, but Brad does


----------



## emett

I get about 45~50% cpuusage on a 2600k.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett;15228964*
> I get about 45~50% cpuusage on a 2600k.


I get 37%-39% on my 2600k


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spicymustard;15228787*
> Are people using SLI >480/570/580, experiencing low GPU usage in conquest due to what I'm guessing is a CPU bottleneck?


I wouldn't have thought 0.4GHz would make that much difference, my cards are constantly above 98% and CPU is around 60-80% in five or six threads.


----------



## seward

I set in-game AA to 4x, and 4x/Enhance in Control Panel. Playing Caspian.

Looks ok, fps in 30s-40s, as low as 20s. Rarely breaks 50.

Then I set in-game AA to "none", 8x/Override in Control Panel.

Looks great, fps in 50s-60s, rarely below 50. Sometimes hits 80s.

I guess I'm not complaining. Just surprised.


----------



## j8ninja

what the control panel you talking about?

like some program that forces 8x AA but the game thinks theres no AA?


----------



## seward

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15229032*
> what the control panel you talking about?
> 
> like some program that forces 8x AA but the game thinks theres no AA?


Nvidia Control Panel. You can set it to "enhance" AA in-game setting, or you can set it to "override" any in-game setting. "Enhance" is the recommended setting, and it's usually less of a performance hit than "override". But not in this case, it seems.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emett;15228964*
> I get about 45~50% cpuusage on a 2600k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15229007*
> I get 37%-39% on my 2600k


And I get 40-50%








But, pegged at 40% most of the time!


----------



## CallsignVega

How have you guys been handling identifying friend/foe without the markers above players heads? The map only portrays a super tiny area.

I remember in BC2 you could open up a larger map and it worked really well.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15228920*
> Do you get high CPU usage??
> Because I don't, but Brad does


Let me play the game with CF enabled max out, 1080p, no msaa and i will post a SS of my task man...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15229314*
> Let me play the game with CF enabled max out, 1080p, no msaa and i will post a SS of my task man...


Does msaa kill your fps???


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15229415*
> Does msaa kill your fps???


Yes, a lot. It's an AMD driver thing. Will be fixed soon hopefully.


----------



## XX55XX

My rig isn't performing very well on Caspian. I get around 20-50FPS with everything ticked up to Ultra (I know, these aren't really ultra settings, but rather, high), but still, I expected better from my setup... Guess they weren't joking about the whole GTX 580 SLI thing after all. Oh, and I have no AA enabled either.

But, seriously, this game is awesome. I don't know why why forced Operation Metro on us from the beginning.


----------



## BradleyW

My usage look fine? I get the feeling that without HT i would be pegged at 99 and so would the rest of you using 6950 CF/GTX 570 or higher.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15229437*
> Yes, a lot. It's an AMD driver thing. Will be fixed soon hopefully.


To be honest, I am on the same boat.

I think there is some issue here. On CB map... GPU si 60-70% on crossfire. On Single I get 97-99%.

Metro map I get 99% on Crossfire with 11.10 version 1.. how can it be CPU bottleneck in this case?

I'm not sure what happened or if it is 11.10 version 2 driver related.

Zooming or scoping is terrible... lag like ****.


----------



## bluedevil

Is there a fix for the yellow flickering I am getting? Running the beta drivers...


----------



## adamski07

getting 60-70fps on ultra at caspian, but had some flickering. anyone having flickering as well?


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15228920*
> Do you get high CPU usage??
> Because I don't, but Brad does


My usage is like 54%


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15229531*
> To be honest, I am on the same boat.
> 
> I think there is some issue here. On CB map... GPU si 60-70% on crossfire. On Single I get 97-99%.
> 
> Metro map I get 99% on Crossfire with 11.10 version 1.. how can it be CPU bottleneck in this case?
> 
> I'm not sure what happened or if it is 11.10 version 2 driver related.
> 
> Zooming or scoping is terrible... lag like ****.


I get massive fps drop when zooming/scoping.
I ran resource monitor. BF3 used 53% of the CPU. If you remove HT, that means it's using 106% which would result in a solid 99 CPU usage. Everyone can get 50 usage with HT, but it's more of a virtual 50. Your still limited. I say drivers! Unless it's the fact that 64 people are playing. then again, i thought the server would handle most of that. It's beta drivers on a beta game though. Also, on the CPU usage stuff, Kcuestag should read this rather than saying i am stupid with my CPU claims.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15229544*
> Is there a fix for the yellow flickering I am getting? Running the beta drivers...


I get yellow, white and green flashing at times and then it stops completely. But when i happenes, man do i know about it!

Edit: Also the game and driver mechanics/programming might not be finished yet when it comes to how the CPU is delt with when BF3.exe is executed.


----------



## Liquidpain

Im at 4.8 Ghz BTW.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15229544*
> Is there a fix for the yellow flickering I am getting? Running the beta drivers...


I get this occasionally also. I"m guessing it will be ironed out upon release. Haven't seen anything on fixes for it on the official forums but it has been reported there.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15229617*
> Im at 4.8 Ghz BTW.


Add it to your sig rig


----------



## BradleyW

I have proven it. Bottleneck!!!!!!!!!!!!
No HT.
This is why people get fps drop.
Like i said, hope it is the drivers and the beta at fault here.
Anyone else with 2600k, please try not using HT and check your usage.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain;15229617*
> Im at 4.8 Ghz BTW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15229639*
> Add it to your sig rig


But it looks like you're a poser with [email protected]








But yeah, it does help when comparing performance! That why I have my 4.3GHz stated








And my GTX480 clocks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15229718*
> I have proven it. Bottleneck!!!!!!!!!!!!
> No HT.
> This is why people get fps drop.
> Like i said, hope it is the drivers and the beta at fault here.
> Anyone else with 2600k, please try not using HT and check your usage.


Try again, but turning HT off in the bios this time


----------



## piskooooo

The BF3 beta drivers are so weird. My 580 was running fine overclocked for a few days now the drivers fail every time I try to load BF3. Everything works fine in every other game along with Kombustor/Furmark. If I put it back to stock settings I can play BF3 with no problems though, so random.


----------



## BradleyW

Will do, wait a minute.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15229639*
> Add it to your sig rig


Done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15229747*
> But it looks like you're a poser with [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it does help when comparing performance! That why I have my 4.3GHz stated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my GTX480 clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try again, but turning HT off in the bios this time


So if we turn HT off, our frames won't dip as much?
LOL! The 2600k is like the V6 Mustang... The ultimate "ME TOO" machine!


----------



## BradleyW

Holy cow solid 60fps no dips or zoom lag!
*But the usage is horrid.*
ACHILEE5 i could kiss you sometimes! Feels so smooth it's as though i'm running vsync. HT is the issue on the beta!

Edit: I saw the usage bar on 91 before taking the SS/ Graph shows 100 on all cores at certain points.


----------



## Clawbog

You know guys, I'm sitting here wondering... How in the world does a F/A-18 manage to take off on a dirt runway? If it was the Russian Su-25/39, I'd understand... but no... it's a F/A-18.


----------



## Liquidpain

Gimmi a bit. I will turn HT off and see whats up.


----------



## Frazz

I was playing Caspian before, got 14 kills 1 death. I joined pretty late into the match too









I've decided to run the game on High settings no AA. Mainly because I was experiencing some slow downs using a 12x scope on my sniper.


----------



## BradleyW

*Well i am getting random fps drops again but my CPU usage is lower when this happenes. I don't get this game at all Yes....i know....beta!*


----------



## ntherblast

The aa guns in this game barely do any damage and the reach on them is really small also to top it off don't vehicles heal over time? I unloaded like 5 seconds worth of aa rounds into a jet and it didnt explode


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

I have been screwing with settings day in day out since release and found a sweet spot.

basically... everything medium. anti aliasing and ambient occlusion turned off. in graphics card control panel transparent anti aliasing is super sample because the worst aliasing comes from fences and tree leaves which are all transparent textures details.

i get 60 fps at all times and average 85%GPU usage in caspain border at 1920x1200 and it looks phenomenal. I can't tell the difference from high.ultra other than smoke is a TINY bit less detailed.

I also made meme to broadcast one of my 2 biggest pet peeves which is radio chatter "i advise you/be advised" (the second is bullets going through solid stone)


----------



## mattlyall06

^Alright, that is sort of funny, I'll give you that.


----------



## Liquidpain

My Usage went up to 75% but my FPS is still pretty high yet inconsistent. I can get 150 to 77 back to 130.
For get the AA, use the stinger! Also, you can use the tanks as howitzers and snipe other tanks from across the map. Its pretty neat.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15229888*
> The aa guns in this game barely do any damage and the reach on them is really small also to top it off don't vehicles heal over time? I unloaded like 5 seconds worth of aa rounds into a jet and it didnt explode


^that.

And when a jet shoots a helicopter with it's cannon, it literally takes 5 rounds and the helicopter flips uncontrollably...


----------



## EfemaN

I've been getting a healthy number of crashes; screen goes black, then goes to whatever was running before the game launched (usually my browser), with the game still running. I'm guessing it's a driver crash, but I don't get the "Your driver crashed. Windows has recovered it." message. I also thought maybe my OC was unstable, but it seems so unlikely since it's been rock solid for nearly a year. I've been getting lots of screen and texture flashing in-game.

Any ideas on what/how to test?


----------



## The Mad Mule

Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i can report ultra smooth performance max out with no MSAA and No HT enabled. I wish i ran this from day 1. Every single issue is no longer. it's like i am playing the final release!


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:











*** is that? guy going to repair chopper/plane crash


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:











thats nothing really i've seen 3 jets crash into each other in the air


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15230030*
> Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:


The crash is almost like real life physic... it's amazing!

And yeah I collide with another jet head on...


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15230030*
> Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:


Oh gawd, I almost died laughing.


----------



## BradleyW

hmmm, although my issues are fixed, the scope zoom is still a big issue. Oh well, bring on the release! I love this game now!


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:











I have yet to see a spectacular crash like that. What normally happens is that the plane hits something and the 3 seconds later, it explodes.


----------



## XX55XX

I am getting a lot of stuttering on Caspian. I am seeing that the game eats up a lot of memory, is 2.5GB free with Chrome open not enough?


----------



## Boinz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15230119*
> Oh gawd, I almost died laughing.


If i don't post again its cause i died laughing.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I've been getting a healthy number of crashes; screen goes black, then goes to whatever was running before the game launched (usually my browser), with the game still running. I'm guessing it's a driver crash, but I don't get the "Your driver crashed. Windows has recovered it." message. I also thought maybe my OC was unstable, but it seems so unlikely since it's been rock solid for nearly a year. I've been getting lots of screen and texture flashing in-game.

Any ideas on what/how to test?


I just got a new graphics card last week and have been OCing it a little. At 800 core clock ( which seems really low for this card so I'm guessing its just because its beta) I get the same thing. I set it back to default clocks and NP. I've tried this off and on for the last 3 days to make sure it just wasn't coincidence also.


----------



## djriful

The campaign for Battlefield 3 is an ambitious narrative that spans numerous countries across the globe. *This morning EA sent out a batch of screenshots from this section of the game.*

The campaign is framed as an interrogation of U.S. Marines Staff Sgt. Henry "Black" Blackburn. Blackburn is being asked about a joint military operation against a new threat known as the PLR. He then recollects the different events of this operation, and you're essentially playing these flashbacks.

Throughout the game you'll take control of different characters. These characters are from different branches of the armed forces. As you'll see in a few screenshots, you'll become a fighter jet pilot in at least one part of the campaign.

BF3 hits North America on October 25th and Europe on the 28th.

SOURCE: http://www.cinemablend.com/games/Bat...ots-35810.html

*SPOILERS BELOW! Some screenshots*









































































SOURCE: http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/201...aign-missions/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:











I saw this posted on Reddit earlier. Kind of related:yesterday a mod on Reddit was going to close a thread on BF3 because it was in the gaming section and he thought it was a real life pic. i.e. not gaming related.







http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comme...made_by_a_mod/


----------



## Bigspender

I see anti AA is going to be big in this game. So many Idiots hog the aa and can't shoot.


----------



## djriful

nevermind..


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


I see anti AA is going to be big in this game. So many Idiots hog the aa and can't shoot.










AA guns are only by the main base close to where jets and choppers take off to protect them. It also seems the rounds dont travel far and barely do any damage to jets but they own choppers this is from my experience


----------



## Techboy10

Bam! 491 meter headshot - http://i.imgur.com/Dd0WO.jpg

guy was prone on the red platform of the antenna


----------



## doomlord52

Yea, the AA is garbage vs. planes. you NEED to unlock heatseakers for them to be any good.

Also, anyone notice planes are IMPOSSIBLE to fly with a ping over about 50? I was on a 70 ping server, and about every 0.5 seconds my plane would jerk randomly.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


AA guns are only by the main base close to where jets and choppers take off to protect them. It also seems the rounds dont travel far and barely do any damage to jets but they own choppers this is from my experience


There is one mobile AA gun on each side.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


AA guns are only by the main base close to where jets and choppers take off to protect them. It also seems the rounds dont travel far and barely do any damage to jets but they own choppers this is from my experience


Your correct. I just finished a game where the jets where camping at our base destroying everything and the guy in the aa guns was garbage. I had to get in the aa tank and hit them till they left. I hope they fix the hits on the planes. I think they should take more damage.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


im going to guess here, but looking at your system i think what you should upgrade first is your gpu and memory. 2gb is pretty low nowadays, and theres always alot of stuff going on in bf3 at any given time.

as for you gpu, its pretty old i think


I wouldn't waste money on DDR2 memory this late in the game. The system is dangerously old for a game like this. A new platform would be recommended from me. P67 or Z68 motherboard, i5 2500k and some memory is the best start to a new system.

A brand new GPU right now, if he had to get ONE thing~ is the best thing I'd go for if he doesn't want to do all that, but upgrading the current system is just going to turn those upgrades into obsolete hardware the instant he puts it into his system.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Your correct. I just finished a game where the jets where camping at our base destroying everything and the guy in the aa guns was garbage. I had to get in the aa tank and hit them till they left. I hope they fix the hits on the planes. I think they should take more damage.


Jets should take less damage to kill~ and Helicopters need to be able to take more damage atm.


----------



## j8ninja

man, well i just spent this day trying to get BF3 to work better on my pc.

i overclocked my cpu to 4 GHz and it seems to be in the 30 - 40 fps range on some maps, and other maps it is at 60 -70 fps. i saw that my cpu usage was at 99 - 100% usage. the fps doesnt change that much with changing the gpu settings. for gpu usage its around 60% each card.

so does this really mean that my cpu is bottlenecking the game for me? i guess ill just have to wait till the game comes out, i really hope its more lenient on my cpu then ^^


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I wouldn't waste money on DDR2 memory this late in the game. The system is dangerously old for a game like this. A new platform would be recommended from me. P67 or Z68 motherboard, i5 2500k and some memory is the best start to a new system.

A brand new GPU right now, if he had to get ONE thing~ is the best thing I'd go for if he doesn't want to do all that, but upgrading the current system is just going to turn those upgrades into obsolete hardware the instant he puts it into his system.

Jets should take less damage to kill~ and Helicopters need to be able to take more damage atm.


Yeah I meant less damage. They seem invincible now lol.


----------



## frickfrock999

Watched this clip around 10 times.

It never gets old.









  
 You Tube


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15230583*
> man, well i just spent this day trying to get BF3 to work better on my pc.
> 
> i overclocked my cpu to 4 GHz and it seems to be in the 30 - 40 fps range on some maps, and other maps it is at 60 -70 fps. i saw that my cpu usage was at 99 - 100% usage. the fps doesnt change that much with changing the gpu settings. for gpu usage its around 60% each card.
> 
> so does this really mean that my cpu is bottlenecking the game for me? i guess ill just have to wait till the game comes out, i really hope its more lenient on my cpu then ^^


what man I got a 955 too I didn't even check my temps or anything everything was smooth for me.


----------



## Spicymustard

Well I just rolled back to 280.26 drivers, and I'm getting much better gpu usage, the usage still dips but its stays much closer to 99%

Edit: this is in caspian.


----------



## Bigspender

can you benchmark the beta?


----------



## nawon72

Im so mad right now. I just got a nutacular 14 kills in ~20s with the UMP and one knife, but i wasn't recording prior to the ownage. Man i love squad spawning







Here is the screenshot after the game:








We won of course.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Im so mad right now. I just got a nutacular 13 kills in ~20s with the UMP, but i wasn't recording prior to the ownage. Man i love squad spawning







Here is the screenshot after the game:








We won of course.


What colonel already dude take a break lol


----------



## j8ninja

your getting smooth fps? well if i dont have fraps on i can basically not tell from 30 to 50 fps, its just when everything is going on it will stutter a bit, but im trying lessen that. i really hope it isnt the cpu for me though, maybe i was just unlucky >.<"

also spicymustard,
what is the equivelant of the 280.26 drivers for ATI? maybe i can do that, though im starting to lose hope since everyone seems to be having better fps and some people have the same parts as me =|


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15230583*
> man, well i just spent this day trying to get BF3 to work better on my pc.
> 
> i overclocked my cpu to 4 GHz and it seems to be in the 30 - 40 fps range on some maps, and other maps it is at 60 -70 fps. i saw that my cpu usage was at 99 - 100% usage. the fps doesnt change that much with changing the gpu settings. for gpu usage its around 60% each card.
> 
> so does this really mean that my cpu is bottlenecking the game for me? i guess ill just have to wait till the game comes out, i really hope its more lenient on my cpu then ^^


You need to restart the game after changing video settings. They won't take in the same session. This is why your FPS isnt affected when you switch.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15230341*
> 
> *SPOILERS BELOW! Some screenshots*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE: http://blogs.mercurynews.com/aei/2011/10/08/battlefield-3-impressions-of-the-first-few-campaign-missions/


I came


----------



## Mr.Pie

Hey lune
what's your BF soldier name? Got any tips for flying the jet









IMO they should at least give us flares as a starter........makes it difficult to kill enemy jets when they already have missiles. Btw, what does the stealth function add on?

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## Spicymustard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


your getting smooth fps? well if i dont have fraps on i can basically not tell from 30 to 50 fps, its just when everything is going on it will stutter a bit, but im trying lessen that. i really hope it isnt the cpu for me though, maybe i was just unlucky >.<"

also spicymustard,
what is the equivelant of the 280.26 drivers for ATI? maybe i can do that, though im starting to lose hope since everyone seems to be having better fps and some people have the same parts as me =|


Well there wouldn't be any equivalent, you could certaintly try an older driver, and see if anything changes for the better. I read on another forum, a guy with nvidia tri-sli was experiencing the same low gpu usage as me, and said after rolling back drivers his increased, that's how I got the idea for mine. But Idk if ATI is having similar issues. That being said, my GPU usage is up, but yeah the game is still running pretty choppy. Hopefully this is all just driver/beta issues.


----------



## j8ninja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


You need to restart the game after changing video settings. They won't take in the same session. This is why your FPS isnt affected when you switch.


yea it took me a little while to figure that out, but it still was the same fps range across different games on different servers =[


----------



## Spicymustard

The graphics of the game remind me a lot of Unreal Tournament 3, good from far and far from good. The game looks ablsolutely breathtaking looking at nearby objects, and generally looks really bad to me looking further in the distance. And this is everything on ultra, 4x AA, and HBAO. I went back into BC2 vietnam, and I honestly think in total, BC2 is a better looking game, it just looks more solid, looking at objects near and far away. Idk if this is just due to beta, and they are going to make a big graphics overhaul, but I may just stick to BC2 tbh.

Anyone else feel similarly?


----------



## T3beatz

I'll try and get some more readings tonight since we have close setups... I'll turn my settings to ultra on CB map and see what I get, I'll do metro also.

I need to check my CPU usage also.

@Spicymustard

I kinda agree with you, but I'll hold my rant until the real game comes out. I don't run the beta on ultra because I don't think things are optimized yet, I get great frames on med/High so I keep things there.

Yes, right now BC2 is smoother, and the graphics are similar (of course) even with a single mid-range card you can get over 60fps, I though BF3 on med should blow BC2 out of the water being that they say you will need two very expensive high end cards to run it Maxed out, but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## dezahp

It has been a very long time since I decided to stay home and play games on a weekend night lol


----------



## johnadams

this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered me at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all along. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered my at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all alone. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


actually you can change that in video settings ingame just do full screen yes


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered my at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all alone. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


Game launches fine and in maximized for me. Look at your options and change your settings...


----------



## johnadams

so I CAN make the game launch full screen every time? I was so pissed and stop playing like a 13 year old girl who just got her period. I'll check it out when I'm home later. I actually uninstalled the beta just for that simple fact. Nerd rage much? lol


----------



## Spicymustard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered me at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all along. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


Yeah, I hate it too, bc in both BC2 and in BF3 due to being in SLI, if try to alt-tab or alt-enter out of the game, i get a black screen and my video crashes, and I have to hard restart my computer. In BC2 its not much of an issue, bc i just start full screen, and if i need to minimize or leave the game I just exit the program. I cannot count the number of times I've had my video crash due to just opening BF3 though, it is so annoying.

Edit: I have it set to launch full screen too, but I still get lots of random video crashes starting this game.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


What colonel already dude take a break lol










I played too much the first 4 or so days. Then yesterday and the day before i only played a total of 3 hours. So i did take a break









Im in a rock:


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered me at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all along. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


I agree... I also went in and changed my settings to start maximized but I still don't like, bouncing in and out of the game to change something, but ohh well, I like the game so I have to deal with it.

I do like battlelog, everything right in front of you.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


so I CAN make the game launch full screen every time? I was so pissed and stop playing like a 13 year old girl who just got her period. I'll check it out when I'm home later. I actually uninstalled the beta just for that simple fact. Nerd rage much? lol


yes you can thats the first thing i did


----------



## T3beatz

I think they should put battlelog inside the game, just like the old in game server browser. Basically the game will be the host instead of your browser and you can brows through battlelog just like it was running in chrome. No, jumping in and out of the game, also launching through Origin takes an extra 30+ secs... I don't need origin to play NFS so why should I to play BF3??


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i gotta agree. I don't know why they were wanting battlelog on the browser. It's a disappointing thing BUT i do know we don't need battlelog for Single Player







I still would like to see no browser addon for MP only also. Sucks.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


It's a disappointing thing BUT i do know we don't need battlelog for Single Player







I still would like to see no browser addon for MP only also. Sucks.


Really? It says "Campaign" and "Co-op" at the top of the battlelog login screen....


----------



## knoxy_14

ever since they brought caspian border back the game makes my computer crash anybody have any idea what could be going wrong all of the sudden i get the sound loop and then give it about 15 to 20 secs and it restarts my pc


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *johnadams*


this thread is sooooooo long and my post will probably get overlooked, but I have to stop and QQ for a minute. I love games. I stop and appreciate the entire package. I realize that this is just a beta, but this is a feature that should have been in place from the start. I can deal with the whole browser based interface. It bothered me at first but I really feel like I can look past it. The thing that really gets me is that whenever you launch a new server, the game comes up as windowed, and you have to hit alt+enter every time. Would it be so much to ask to just launch the game maximized. I honestly get so bugged by this that it totally ruins any immersion that I could have had when starting a game, and I won't stop thinking about it for the next 10 min. I just really hope they make the launching of the game flow smoother so it will basically trick me into thinking I was using an in-game browser all along. Sorry if I QQ'd too much for you, but it had to be done. It's one little thing completely ruining the beta for me.


Well they are going to stick what we see now. The web interface is designed by ESN ( http://www.esn.me/ ).


----------



## twitceh

Tbh I love the game. I just wish they would improve the Match making as it's never worked even once for me.

Maybe make it like Steam with a 'Join server when ready' tick box.

And the Beta doesn't seem much difference from the Alpha.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *knoxy_14*


ever since they brought caspian border back the game makes my computer crash anybody have any idea what could be going wrong all of the sudden i get the sound loop and then give it about 15 to 20 secs and it restarts my pc


You got almost the exact same system as mine. I have had no problems.


----------



## knoxy_14

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


You got almost the exact same system as mine. I have had no problems.










i know its very irritating


----------



## j8ninja

ok so i read on OCN that if your cpu is at 100% usage and your gpu('s) are at 40%-60% then that means your cpu is bottlenecking your system...well, i guess now i know where my problem lies ^^.

thats my situation now, i just find it weird since i even oc'ed my x4 955 to 4 GHz

=[


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


ok so i read on OCN that if your cpu is at 100% usage and your gpu('s) are at 40%-60% then that means your cpu is bottlenecking your system...well, i guess now i know where my problem lies ^^.

thats my situation now, i just find it weird since i even oc'ed my x4 955 to 4 GHz

=[


It is not a bottleneck issue, it is a game bug, it happens to people with an i7 even at 5GHz...









It is NOT a bottleneck, game bug, there's no way an i7 @ 5GHz can bottleneck x2 cards, not even x4.


----------



## j8ninja

well, i hope thats true. thatll definitly make me feel better about my computer ^^.

just heads up, just played with one card and oc x4, it ran about the same, but on average better then my crossfire setup. it also showed that it used 100% cpu and 100% gpu


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is not a bottleneck issue, it is a game bug, it happens to people with an i7 even at 5GHz...









It is NOT a bottleneck, game bug, there's no way an i7 @ 5GHz can bottleneck x2 cards, not even x4.


Thanks for clarifying this. I was getting worried. =)

By the way, did anyone here manage to get some gamepad to work with BF3 as X-Mode (Xbox) on Logitech F710?


----------



## T3beatz

yeah, I agree with kcuestag, on some servers things run fine and I don't get any FPS dips... but on some of the more laggy CB servers, My frames drop all the time and my CPU tops out alot, my gpu's only run at 80% most of the time.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I've gone back to BC2 now... too many issues for my liking(and I keep on getting disconnected lol). I can live with messing around in BC2 for another few weeks









I really wish EA didn't market it like a demo though, everybody expected much more... a beta will be a beta though.


----------



## EmL

Most of my problems been gone since I started to join a server close to me 10< ping. 
Not even those wierd FPS drops I could get beause my ram(I believe it was the problem atleast) had to steal some from the HDD.

Flying around in my jet with around 80FPS on all max; 4xmsaa - HIGH AA

Edit: Woops forgot to overclock the cards when switching to SLI. Make that 80-200fps.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anybody else feel that bolt action sniper rifles are underpowered? Considering how fast you could kill somebody with an M4 or an automatic rifle of sorts, it gets kind of annoying when you hit them in the chest and they spray you down from close range.


----------



## MooCwzRck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Anybody else feel that bolt action sniper rifles are underpowered? Considering how fast you could kill somebody with an M4 or an automatic rifle of sorts, it gets kind of annoying when you hit them in the chest and they spray you down from close range.


why are you letting them get close range?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MooCwzRck*


why are you letting them get close range?










You should be asking why they allow me to get close range.









I tend to play close quarters, whether I'm using the recon class with a bolt action or a semi-auto.


----------



## Gravediggaz

what do you guys sent your controls for crouch and prone?


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gravediggaz*


what do you guys sent your controls for crouch and prone?


I have mine at standard right now (z for prone, c for toggle crouch, control for hold crouch). But would generally prefer CTRL for prone, C for toggle crouch.


----------



## Bacheezi

Ok, I posted some complaints the other day and I have one thing to say about this game after giving it another try.

I have never sat down and played an FPS of any kind for 7 hours, in one sitting.

I don't know if that's a bad thing or not


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Hell if I know whether this has been posted in the thread before, but:











The smaller the image is the more awesome the games graphics get.
The brain makes up for the best HD resolutions.
Been proven a lot in older pixelated games.


----------



## SheepMoose

Thought you might like this kill I got earlier...

  
 You Tube


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I was gonna post a song from a lolz flash game that would fit that shot moment, but didn't find the name for it so I searched for I believe I can fly and found Jim Carry in the elevator but I then went with this since it's semi related to this.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Inverse

Since we're video sharing~ this is one of my favorite Battlefield based montages ever~ it's so goddamn slick. I don't think you'll find anything this freaking badass out there.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

It's kinda like A-Team for BFBC2


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Since we're video sharing~ this is one of my favorite Battlefield based montages ever~ it's so goddamn slick. I don't think you'll find anything this freaking badass out there.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrXea0Rtj78


total epicness
makes my occasional epic moments look lame


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Thought you might like this kill I got earlier... 










OMG...

i think this was my best round yet! and surprisingly it wasn't with assault! died a few times to a camper they came round back but other than that, i was tearing it up with the m27 iar. btw if ur wondering i got 10k+ pts without ribbons or anything @[email protected]


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I've gone back to BC2 now... too many issues for my liking(and I keep on getting disconnected lol). I can live with messing around in BC2 for another few weeks









I really wish EA didn't market it like a demo though, everybody expected much more... a beta will be a beta though.


Im also like uhhh whats the point anymore. I am also getting disconected by admin like five times in a row, i think it server related. Bfcb2 is still amazing in my book. I really hope the real game is nothing like the beta. Everyone is stoked with the vehicles, but to me they dont stack up to even 
bf2 or bfbc2 yet.


----------



## kcuestag

I can't believe the BETA is over tomorrow, I get my 2x EVGA GTX580 on Tuesday.









Oh well, I guess I'll stick to BFBC2 and Red Orchestra 2 until BF3 is out.


----------



## Yukss

Wowwww. This video is EPIC...!

Ps. I was playing caspian yesterday, no lag, it was fun, runs great on my rig, then i decided to play bc2, it was smoother for sure, but what i saw is that bf3 is way to sharper, and bc2 was softer, lol i had to set sharp to high to be used to again..

I like the fact bf3 is a bit slower game, no inda face killing like bc2 ( thing i love too). And im talinkg about caspian cuz metro sucks the way they launched for the beta...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can't believe the BETA is over tomorrow, I get my 2x EVGA GTX580 on Tuesday.









Oh well, I guess I'll stick to BFBC2 and Red Orchestra 2 until BF3 is out.










AHHH Bummer. Oh well that will give you time to dial them in for BF3. I am going to get another one on friday.

Man i just hope this game isnt a let down. I am sceptical since the BETA has so many issues. But we will see.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It is not a bottleneck issue, it is a game bug, it happens to people with an i7 even at 5GHz...









It is NOT a bottleneck, game bug, there's no way an i7 @ 5GHz can bottleneck x2 cards, not even x4.


Yep even with my 9600gt it says I got a bottleneck which is obviously wrong.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I can't believe the BETA is over tomorrow, I get my 2x EVGA GTX580 on Tuesday.









Oh well, I guess I'll stick to BFBC2 and Red Orchestra 2 until BF3 is out.










Beta is over tomorrow? Awwwww maaaannnnnn i was just getting into it...

What is the final release date anyways?

I need to buy myself some stuff for the final release and i have to figure out how to get my budget together.

2500k || 205.00€
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 || 136.40€
KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 || 35.00€
Powercolor 6850 || 135.00€

~510.00€

Should run BF3 Medium-High at 1080p, right? Skyrim, too


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Beta is over tomorrow? Awwwww maaaannnnnn i was just getting into it...

What is the final release date anyways?

I need to buy myself some stuff for the final release and i have to figure out how to get my budget together.

2500k || 205.00â‚¬
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 || 136.40â‚¬
KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 || 35.00â‚¬
Powercolor 6850 || 135.00â‚¬

~510.00â‚¬

Should run BF3 Medium-High at 1080p, right? Skyrim, too










yesh!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Beta is over tomorrow? Awwwww maaaannnnnn i was just getting into it...

What is the final release date anyways?

I need to buy myself some stuff for the final release and i have to figure out how to get my budget together.

2500k || 205.00â‚¬
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 || 136.40â‚¬
KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 || 35.00â‚¬
Powercolor 6850 || 135.00â‚¬

~510.00â‚¬

Should run BF3 Medium-High at 1080p, right? Skyrim, too










I'd go for an HD6950 2GB and unlock it to 6970 shaders.

I doubt you can manage 60fps at Meddium, probably at low.


----------



## EnticingSausage

So is it confirmed to have some sort of spotting/request feature like in BF2?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage*


So is it confirmed to have some sort of spotting/request feature like in BF2?


comma rose should be back in retail version IIRC


----------



## mega_option101

Clean reformat before retail is released will be in order for me









Looking forward to this (both for reformat and release haha)


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd go for an HD6950 2GB and unlock it to 6970 shaders.

I doubt you can manage 60fps at Meddium, probably at low.


Yeah, umm with a 500â‚¬ budget? with normal 6950s at over 200â‚¬, let alone a 2Gb one? I'll be happy at 40fps anyways.


----------



## MLJS54

Constantly crashing whenever I go to full screen mode after the game loads now. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


...Powercolor 6850...


I'm 2nding kcuestag's rec, go with a 6950 2GB if possible. After seeing how much prettier the game looks like on Ultra, and not being able to run it because of the 1GB buffer on my card...well, suck.


----------



## Amhro

everytime i check this thread, 500 new posts ._.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I'm 2nding kcuestag's rec, go with a 6950 2GB if possible. After seeing how much prettier the game looks like on Ultra, and not being able to run it because of the 1GB buffer on my card...well, suck.










oh well, and what should i say with my 512MB when playing CB x_x


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


Anybody else feel that bolt action sniper rifles are underpowered? Considering how fast you could kill somebody with an M4 or an automatic rifle of sorts, it gets kind of annoying when you hit them in the chest and they spray you down from close range.


I had 2 different situations last night where an enemy ran around a corner /rock etc and there I was point blank in their face. once with the SV-98 and once with the SVT. I fired and they still killed me and were at 100% health. I know I hit them because of the animation. Hopefully they get these things ironed out before the 25th.


----------



## hp.

Okay this may be a noob question but i dn't know anything about it ?

What is Netcode ?

Do i need to do something with it ?

Update it ? replace it ? fix it ?

Or it doesn't need to do anything from our side its just for game side ?

No idea what is it , i think i heard that fixing netcode or something will fix something in your game...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Beta is over tomorrow? Awwwww maaaannnnnn i was just getting into it...

What is the final release date anyways?

I need to buy myself some stuff for the final release and i have to figure out how to get my budget together.

2500k || 205.00â‚¬
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 || 136.40â‚¬
KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 || 35.00â‚¬
Powercolor 6850 || 135.00â‚¬

~510.00â‚¬

Should run BF3 Medium-High at 1080p, right? Skyrim, too










Release date is October 25th in the states and 28th elsewhere.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


Update it ? replace it ? fix it ?


You can fix it with this.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


Okay this may be a noob question but i dn't know anything about it ?

What is Netcode ?

Do i need to do something with it ?

Update it ? replace it ? fix it ?

Or it doesn't need to do anything from our side its just for game side ?

No idea what is it , i think i heard that fixing netcode or something will fix something in your game...


It's part of the game coding, netcode is basically the programing that handles hit detection between the clients and the server. BF3 uses client side hit detection instead of server side.

There is nothing you can do as it is coded into the game/servers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


You can fix it with this.


No you can't. BF3 uses client-side hit detection so that will do nothing. Players with higher pings actually have an advantage with client side hit detection in BF3.


----------



## djriful

*By the way guys for those with GREEN / PINK flashing or flickering on your Crossfire due to the High setting in "Antialiasing Post".**
*









*Try setting it to Low or Medium.*


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda;15219490*
> this may have already been mentioned but has anyone notice when your fps drops from say 90 down to 40 its feels like 10-20fps. On caspian border i usually sit around 60-90fps but when things get cracking it drops and gets UBER CHOPPY. anyone else getting this? Seems like a memory leak of some sort.


They must of updated the beta. I just got done playing for a good solid 2 hours and never experience any of the issues I mentioned above. No driver (11.10 preview2) changes or anything. Game runs flawlessly now.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Yeah, umm with a 500â‚¬ budget? with normal 6950s at over 200â‚¬, let alone a 2Gb one? I'll be happy at 40fps anyways.


The 6850 that you plan on getting is a good card... it's ranked Top in price/performance out of all the cards out right now.

you can overclock it to run just as good are better than a stock 6870.

and if you get another in the future you'll be set for a while running Xfire.









The only thing that is limiting is the VRam but if you're just running a single monitor @ 1080p your good to go.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


They must of updated the beta. I just got done playing for a good solid 2 hours and never experience any of the issues I mentioned above. No driver (11.10 preview2) changes or anything. Game runs flawlessly now.


If you feel like your game is lagging.. change servers! IT IS THE SERVER that makes your game feel like it's running 40 fps at times : / Go for punkbuster OFF servers and believe it or not EU servers are 50 times better than the US servers right now


----------



## Caz

So after playing this beta for week and a half, getting up to a 41, having a steady k/d around 3, and loving EVERY minute of it. I am sad to see it go for 2 weeks. I don't know what I will do in the meantime. I only played the BFBC2 Beta (360), liked it, but never played it as much as the BF3 Beta. Should I go rent the BFBC2? Should I just play BF 1943? Or should I just chill and do nothing until it comes out?

Lastly, would it be possible to play this game after the Beta ends? Like via Xbox Connect or something of that nature?


----------



## Lune

Play some Battlefield 2.


----------



## BradleyW

Just looked at those SS on page 1958. No way will anyone max this out haha. Let's hope it's optimised.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Next


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


No you can't. BF3 uses client-side hit detection so that will do nothing. Players with higher pings actually have an advantage with client side hit detection in BF3.


Did you not see the size of that K heatsink! It fixes everything.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


The only thing that is limiting is the VRam but if you're just running a single monitor @ 1080p your good to go.


I'm using a lower res and ran out with 1 GB. 2 gigs the new 1 gig.


----------



## WorldExclusive

*I found a fix for slow load in times, so I thought I'll post it here also.*

Those of us who are playing on Ultra are lagging due to unnecessary loading that's not there.
Lowering the settings will allow you to load into the map faster and raise fps.

The game will look exactly the same! Ultra isn't Ultra, setting you game to that will only cause lag.

Also the "I shot him first lag" went away and my fps went past 60fps.
4 of 5 rounds I was tops in points and kills. I had more fun than ever after the fix.

It works.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Im also like uhhh whats the point anymore. I am also getting disconected by admin like five times in a row, i think it server related. Bfcb2 is still amazing in my book. I really hope the real game is nothing like the beta. Everyone is stoked with the vehicles, but to me they dont stack up to even 
bf2 or bfbc2 yet.


I agree. I really hope the BF3 final release is much better than this beta. So far, BC2 is better in virtually every way for my play style.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Ultra isn't Ultra...


Maybe not, but it looks quite a bit different than high on my setup. Maybe it's not working properly for everyone, but when I flipped on Ultra and ran around in the subway...well, it felt JUST like the trailers.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Next


----------



## djriful

Whoever play BF3 in 3d Stereo... needs a 4th dimension...

Smell creation! Smell the smoke of the field, tank metal... gunpowders!










Source: http://www.engadget.com/2011/10/09/t...ll-it-smellit/


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone have that feeling where they think that AMD are going to fail in the final release?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does anyone have that feeling where they think that AMD are going to fail in the final release?


It sounds like you do Brad


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


It sounds like you do Brad










Well, i think it could go either way very easily. The ground tessellation in the game will either be make or break for AMD.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Maybe not, but it looks quite a bit different than high on my setup. Maybe it's not working properly for everyone, but when I flipped on Ultra and ran around in the subway...well, it felt JUST like the trailers.


On Caspian it doesn't make a difference. On Metro it does.
But Metro still looks average when it's compared to Caspian. Only the end of Metro looks great.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*












 It was a bump post. I wasn't replaying to anything.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, i think it could go either way very easily. The ground tessellation in the game will either be make or break for AMD.


I'm sure it'll be fine








PMA, positive mental attitude


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Ok, I'll admit I'm new to Battlefield, however I've been unimpressed with COD for a long time. I absolutely love what I've seen in the beta, but the one thing I can't get is how the **** anyone expects you to level up your jet proficiency without starting with steath or flares. I can win most dogfights, but I'm unable to do ANYTHING against either an enemy pilot with heatseakers or anyone with a rank 2 engineer that feels like taking a stinger for that spawn. Any suggestions?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well, i think it could go either way very easily. The ground tessellation in the game will either be make or break for AMD.


I don't know what will happen to AMD cards in BF3, but I know for sure that I won't run the risk this time.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't know what will happen to AMD cards in BF3, but I know for sure that I won't run the risk this time.










you still run the risk with your Dual 580's... lol


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


My usage look fine? I get the feeling that without HT i would be pegged at 99 and so would the rest of you using 6950 CF/GTX 570 or higher.


Yep, 91% total CPU use on Caspian.

And wow, I did not think HT would help that much...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


2500k || 205.00€
Gigabyte Z68X-UD3H-B3 || 136.40€
KINGSTON HYPERX BLU 4GB 1600MHZ DDR3 CL9 || 35.00€
Powercolor 6850 || 135.00€

~510.00€

Should run BF3 Medium-High at 1080p, right? Skyrim, too










Not even close. Maybe low on 1080p with around 30-40 fps.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't know what will happen to AMD cards in BF3, but I know for sure that I won't run the risk this time.










I suggest to get 680 or 7970. Should run BF3 like a butter.


----------



## djriful

Holy... I don't have that much of free time or concentration. I guess I'm getting old and busy.

*I'm starring at FourTwoFour...*


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;15233331*
> Thought you might like this kill I got earlier...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOlZ49W9_ho


or may this:

I randomly fired RPG from Us base towards Russian base , And after 5-7 seconds from fire "Boom" a guy died , i was like *** ? It dropped somewhere near Hilltop or forest and took a enemy..... that was really funny


----------



## EVILNOK

Yay! I just got my 1st accusation of hacking in BF3. I really wish I had footage of this because it was so funny but I'll try to explain it. I was heading to the hill between Antenae and Checkpoint to counter snipe the tower. I see an enemy soldier jump off a cliff coming from Antenae at the fences. I take him down as his buddy jumps off the hill behind him and rezzes him. I take his buddy down as guy #1 is rezzed. Guy #1 rezzes guy #2 and I take guy #1 down again. This repeated til I killed each of them 4X. I guess since they were getting headshot as soon as they rezzed they thought I was cheating. I was cracking up watching these guys rez each other and die in this seemingly endless loop. It may have continued even longer but the match ended.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15235989*
> Yep, 91% total CPU use on Caspian.
> 
> And wow, I did not think HT would help that much...
> 
> Not even close. Maybe low on 1080p with around 30-40 fps.


with HT on , my cpu had hit 87c my cards had 54c, I'm cooking my legs each time I play BF3 ( caspian )


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15230132*
> hmmm, although my issues are fixed, the scope zoom is still a big issue. Oh well, bring on the release! I love this game now!


SAME, when i zoom in i drop to 22/23 fps









BTW this is not happening or at least alot less with 11.9 with cap1, they are much better (smooth) then preview drivers, at least for me...


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I thought this thread would be more popular right now








Guess I thought wrong









EDIT: I've read the release date wrong all this time







I read it as the 10th and I assumed in October somehow







Why can't you write the date correctly in the US?









And I was about to wait for the download to be ready in Origin









well...

Back to the Beta


----------



## falcon26

Finally got into caspain border. Ran fraps :-( Man my system at 1920x1200 at everything set to HIGH I'm getting about 30 fps with my system. Also vysnc does not appear to work. I hope the final is better optimized. Otherwise looks like I will be running everything set to MED...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15237589*
> Finally got into caspain border. Ran fraps :-( Man my system at 1920x1200 at everything set to HIGH I'm getting about 30 fps with my system. Also vysnc does not appear to work. I hope the final is better optimized. Otherwise looks like I will be running everything set to MED...


Turn MSAA off. It does not work on AMD cards. Eats too much fps.


----------



## falcon26

In game or in the CCC?


----------



## ntherblast

It seems half the players in this game have tunnel vision. Countless number of times i have seen allies run right past allies that have been marked we might as well be playing with bots


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15237637*
> In game or in the CCC?


In game. It's not set in CCC by default.


----------



## falcon26

I find that the cross hairs are pretty hard to see. The white cross hairs blend right into the landscape..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15237658*
> I find that the cross hairs are pretty hard to see. The white cross hairs blend right into the landscape..


Sometimes my crosshair is gone but when i die, the CH is back.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15237640*
> It seems half the players in this game have tunnel vision. Countless number of times i have seen allies run right past allies that have been marked we might as well be playing with bots


^ Ahahaah nice one


----------



## falcon26

Thanks man  I turned of MSAA and I must have gained about 20 fps. Now its about 50 or so. I hope they fix that problem soon.....


----------



## EVILNOK

I was wondering how long it would be before someone made a video with this music in it. Pretty cool jet takedown also:
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurYPXA_uw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurYPXA_uw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurYPXA_uw[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## 8564dan

lol...thats a wicked video.

When does the beta officially end? Is it midnight tonight or a time tomorrow?


----------



## NorxMAL

How do you clear keybindings, or change them in a text editor or so?

Cause there is not that many buttons on my joystick, so it sucks to have one I can't use because I used it to clear other joystick bindings.

Have any of you shot down a plane before with a tank shell shot?







(I have







)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15238252*
> lol...thats a wicked video.
> 
> When does the beta officially end? Is it midnight tonight or a time tomorrow?


I was wondering that too.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15238280*
> I was wondering that too.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20111009065740AALeyxs

Just found that. Apparently noon tomorrow.


----------



## james8

well beta is ending. can't wait until the 25th to get my hand on the DVDs








anyone knows if the game will be shipped in steal box?


----------



## 8564dan

Im going to miss the beta


----------



## kcuestag

BETA will be ending October 10th at 12:00 CET.


----------



## olliiee

Is it safe for me to assume if I pre-order any physical copy limited edition I will get back to Karkland? Or is there like a sticker or something I should look out for?


----------



## falcon26

Yes if you pre ordered you get the expansion pack..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## falcon26

Can you not create or join a squad with a friend?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15238886*
> Can you not create or join a squad with a friend?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


You have to leave/join squads and hope that you will get in the same squad with your friend. People may suggest partys through Battelog but that has gotten me in the same squad as my friends. You will be able to in the final release though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-;15235789*
> Ok, I'll admit I'm new to Battlefield, however I've been unimpressed with COD for a long time. I absolutely love what I've seen in the beta, but the one thing I can't get is how the **** anyone expects you to level up your jet proficiency without starting with steath or flares. I can win most dogfights, but I'm unable to do ANYTHING against either an enemy pilot with heatseakers or anyone with a rank 2 engineer that feels like taking a stinger for that spawn. Any suggestions?


this!
We need an expert pilot here please


----------



## dezahp

Yea I wonder how DICE is going to deal with that...it's going to be tough for starting pilots who have to play against players already with heatseakers and engineers with stingers.


----------



## BradleyW

ACHILEE5 and I have just about taken over the caspian border! It was like Price and Soap against the world. I will miss this game for 20 odd days!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239337*
> ACHILEE5 and I have just about taken over the caspian border! It was like Price and Soap against the world. I will miss this game for 20 odd days!


Which out of Price and Soap did all the dieing








Because, that'll be me









I kept getting Server timed out???
oh well, it's a beta


----------



## j8ninja

so after talking to the great people in the amp cpu section, seems the general concensus was that my cpu was just bad for CFX, so i knew i had only one solution:

i5-2500k and asrock e4 g3 mobo!

cant wait for them to come so i can play BF3 the way it was meant to be played =D


----------



## dezahp

If you guys are having problems with servers, give Branzone a try. Those have been my favorite servers to join so far. I've never had an issue with them far unlike the others where I always get disconnected late into the game and losing all my points. I guess it doesn't matter much since the beta is ending really soon lol


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15239400*
> so after talking to the great people in the amp cpu section, seems the general concensus was that my cpu was just bad for CFX, so i knew i had only one solution:
> 
> i5-2500k and asrock e4 g3 mobo!
> 
> cant wait for them to come so i can play BF3 the wait it was meant to be played =D


BF3 Drivers aren't optmized for CFX right now either so keep that in mind as well. Nice upgrade though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15239399*
> Which out of Price and Soap did all the dieing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because, that'll be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kept getting Server timed out???
> oh well, it's a beta


Ok, we were like Ghost and Roach lol.


----------



## Metal425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15238658*
> Yes if you pre ordered you get the expansion pack..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Is it possible to still pre-order and receive the expansion pack? Or is it too late?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metal425;15239522*
> Is it possible to still pre-order and receive the expansion pack? Or is it too late?


I'm almost certain you can still preorder right now. I'm not exactly sure when preorders end.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @zh1nt0
> Daniel Matros
> 1 minute ago via Twitter for iPhone
> And of course, #BF3 yfrog.com/nwe0mqj


----------



## doomlord52

Wait what?


----------



## BradleyW

What????????????


----------



## VoodooActual

Anyone else notice the really dodgy flying mechanics for Caspian? I do enjoy the map, Feels like a decent relative of a BF2 map.. But the planes fly so wooden and scripted, and choppers feel really abstract to me for some reason :/


----------



## mattlyall06

zh1nt0 is @ EA Australia according to his twitter


----------



## BradleyW

Can someone explain that image above?


----------



## Astonished

Most likely bank cases to fill up the planogram.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Can some one answer this... where the hell did people get that you need 580 SLI to max this?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;15239702*
> Can some one answer this... where the hell did people get that you need 580 SLI to max this?


DICE said it. Quoted on a website...ages ago....i think. I just hope my 6970's can max it out as well.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239714*
> DICE said it. Quoted on a website...ages ago....i think. I just hope my 6970's can max it out as well.


Oh.... nah cant believe it unless they just gave really crappy graphics for beta...

Well my 460 SOC (gonna SLI today







) pretty much runs the same as a 560 stock so.... we'll see what happens


----------



## tango bango

Player CB last couple of days. Its great.Will rank and scores be removed for full release.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;15239729*
> Oh.... nah cant believe it unless they just gave really crappy graphics for beta...


Well from the screenshots i've seen on the campaign, it makes the beta look like cod. But then again, the final game should work better and have better drivers from amd and nvidia.


----------



## Herophobic

the explanation of the picture is: EA headquarters!

it is impossible for it being a store, would have been all over the internet now.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15239779*
> Player CB last couple of days. Its great.Will rank and scores be removed for full release.


Yes


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239814*
> Well from the screenshots i've seen on the campaign, it makes the beta look like cod. But then again, the final game should work better and have better drivers from amd and nvidia.


I sure hope the game will be a little less buggy at the end to.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Really been enjoying the beta over the last few days, mainly on CB. Reminds me of all the fun I had with a few friends on BF2 back in the day.

Cant wait for the full game now, with some bugs fixed, some balancing tweaks and a load more maps I can see it being a lot of fun for a long time.


----------



## BradleyW

If i can max this out with vsync on, i will be extremely happy!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Lol im just gonna put it on ultra and see how it goes


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;15239939*
> Lol im just gonna put it on ultra and see how it goes


Can anyone find were DICE said 2 580's are needed?
Edit: I find this interesting.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1137145-sli-580s-not-needed-bf3-ultra.html


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239953*
> Can anyone find were DICE said 2 580's are needed?


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dna_et-E8o[/ame]


----------



## funty3000

Im running on a gt x 295 on high, 64 player casbien border with no probs!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239686*
> Can someone explain that image above?


If you walk into any game store right now you see the same thing. Gamestop has a similar set up. All the cases are empty and somewhere nearby (not in that pic though) is a sign that says something like "reserve your pre-order now".


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15237896*
> I was wondering how long it would be before someone made a video with this music in it. Pretty cool jet takedown also:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurYPXA_uw


epic!


----------



## luanswan2002

Running great on my GTX 460.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239953*
> Can anyone find were DICE said 2 580's are needed?


BF3 pc analyzer says it needs 580 to max thats the only thing i can find atm


----------



## BradleyW

Do you like my air show everyone? Thanks ACHILEE5 for recording!


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*


Can some one answer this... where the hell did people get that you need 580 SLI to max this?


You do, if 30 fps is enough for you....for many others its not.

With 4XMSAA and all on ultra, during massive fights you would be dipping to 30 fps and then game aint feel smooth and neither you can fight with others which play @ 45+ fps constant.


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *achilee5*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dna_et-e8o


lol


----------



## matrices

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If i can max this out with vsync on, i will be extremely happy!


Wouldn't you be rather unhappy, given the split-second lag vsync causes?


----------



## funty3000

Im gona oc it and play with fraps and post the results with a 295 see what i can get out of it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15240039*
> You do, if 30 fps is enough for you....for many others its not.
> 
> With 4XMSAA and all on ultra, during massive fights you would be dipping to 30 fps and then game aint feel smooth and neither you can fight with others which play @ 45+ fps constant.


... 2 Super Overclocked 460's in SLI... doubt i'll be running at 30FPS i can run Crysis on my single card maxed out and get 40FPS...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15240032*
> Do you like my air show everyone? Thanks ACHILEE5 for recording!


I started to run out to ya, with my defibrillator


----------



## funty3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *achilee5;15240115*
> i started to run out to ya, with my defibrillator :d


lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I started to run out to ya, with my defibrillator




















Anyway good night. Am sure we will see more shows from myself and ACHILEE5 in the final release.


----------



## Techboy10

http://i.imgur.com/1DqEJ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/AoB6U.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/vfSBp.jpg

two 800+ meter headshots

1st place with only 4 kills lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo;15239702*
> Can some one answer this... where the hell did people get that you need 580 SLI to max this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239714*
> DICE said it. Quoted on a website...ages ago....i think. I just hope my 6970's can max it out as well.


DICE said that it would take 580 SLi to max it.

I posted an article about the final DICE press event that had the most recent BF3 build up for play testing. The graphics looked MUCH better than the beta. The alpha was locked to low settings, and i'm pretty sure the beta is locked to med/high settings. Just because you set it to "ultra" doesn't mean that's what you're getting.

Also, updated/consolodated OP picture section. Latest submissions thanks to djriful!


----------



## drizek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15240039*
> You do, if 30 fps is enough for you....for many others its not.
> 
> With 4XMSAA and all on ultra, during massive fights you would be dipping to 30 fps and then game aint feel smooth and neither you can fight with others which play @ 45+ fps constant.


who cares about fps when the game lags this much?


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yesitsmario*


where is the cheapest place to preorder bf3?


Gamekeydistrict or g2play


----------



## falcon26

Looks like I may be playing the final version on MED settings :-( I can play with everything set to HIGH, but no AA no motion blur and no HBAO, and I get about 40 FPS. But it dips below that at times. At MED I get 50-60 and its pretty smooth. I don't want to go crossfire or sli so it looks like MED for me :-( unless the final version is better optimized...


----------



## [email protected]

I so wanna play the ULTRA setting but it does look like we all really need some serious upgrades to be able to play that. Kinda disappointed still to the fact we use Battlelog for multiplayer browser as a feature.

I still cannot understand why is that such a good idea to them to do that? Couldn't they stick with regular ingame browsers?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15239953*
> Can anyone find were DICE said 2 580's are needed?
> Edit: I find this interesting.
> http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1137145-sli-580s-not-needed-bf3-ultra.html


It no one can find that quote, because I don't think it exist. Someone from there camp (one of the devs) was in an interview at one of the conferences and he said that you will be safe running 2 580's.... he never said That's what you need.









Now again, I've said it before and I'll say it again... if you need 2 500 dollar cards to run this game @ ultra, the graphics better be off the charts! I mean, 5 times better than Crysis 2 with DX11 and texture packs. If not, then something is very wrong with the engine.

with that said, think two mid range cards will be fine topping this game out







@1080p


----------



## ntherblast

Wow I hate when i spwan behind a squadmate and i fly across the map


----------



## falcon26

I completely agree about the browser thing just to play the game. I really really hate that.


----------



## Higgins

I don't understand the hate behind battlelog. It gives DICE the ability to patch the back end of BF3 without having to push a patch to the actual game. It was patched multiple times during the beta which brought much needed fixes without them having to update the actual beta client.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I don't understand the hate behind battlelog. It gives DICE the ability to patch the back end of BF3 without having to push a patch to the actual game. It was patched multiple times during the beta which brought much needed fixes without them having to update the actual beta client.


You have to keep in mind it brings many problems to the table as well... although it fixes some issues, it introduces others(it seems it benefits DICE, and disadvantages us if anything).


----------



## HWI

Is there a fix for the random disconnects? It happens to me about every 3rd or 4th game, it's a bit annoying when it occurs while I'm doing good. lol


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*


i can run Crysis on my single card maxed out and get 40FPS...



Sure lol!


----------



## That_guy3

Dont want to sound stupid as I am not on ocn that much anymore. Does OCN have a beta server if so can someone please pm me a link. Thank you guys!


----------



## Ishinomori

Ill say it again, they're(DICE) definition of "MAX" could very well be triple-wide gaming resolutions!

I play at 5760x1080 on 2x 560Ti 2gb's clocked to 900core and 2150 mem and i get an avg or 37fps...

Thats with the presets for my cards set everything to high and textures at Ultra, motion blur on by default...


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone else having super slow load times? Been having problems since a few days ago...used to be one of the first to join a game now last. Talking w/ other ppl in game they are getting the same issue...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Anyone else having super slow load times? Been having problems since a few days ago...used to be one of the first to join a game now last. Talking w/ other ppl in game they are getting the same issue...


Turn down the settings to the default Medium setting and reset the game, it should go away.

There aren't any Ultra settings and using it causes unnecessary loading and lag.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can anyone find were DICE said 2 580's are needed?
Edit: I find this interesting.
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1137...bf3-ultra.html


I believe them now. When the true Ultra settings is enabled. Two 580s or 6970s are needed.
My 570 is taking a beating and it's OC'd to 925/2075.


----------



## Astonished

Am I the only one who thinks Metro is fun, and CB boring









IDK been a while since BF2 for me, been playing CS:S/BC2 since. So I have gotten use to somewhat fast-paced gaming.

I know this BF isn't that type of game, just sharing my opinion.









I hate when you revive everyone, and no one revives you


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Astonished*


Am I the only one who thinks Metro is fun, and CB boring









IDK been a while since BF2 for me, been playing CS:S/BC2 since. So I have gotten use to somewhat fast-paced gaming.

I know this BF isn't that type of game, just sharing my opinion.









I hate when you revive everyone, and no one revives you










I find it way easier to get kills in metro in caspian everyone is either a sniper, using a tank or jet or another class that is in prone position camping an objective way too many hiding spots just bush after bush


----------



## jackeyjoe

The up side to caspian is that there are plenty of knifing opportunities... if you are lucky you often can knife a whole squad without any trouble(I've done that twice now).


----------



## drizek

I think they both suck TBH.

Give me Wake Island.


----------



## Vorgier

Really getting tired of the fact that about 60% of every team is nothing but engineers and stingers.

2 seconds after taking off everyone and their mom is locking onto you.

Not to mention how ass helicopters are, stinger/jet magnet. Completely useless even with flares.


----------



## Inverse

Flares are worthless in this game. Even if you had unlimited flares, you'd still go down.

Extinguisher is MANDATORY for the pilot~ so IR Flares are Mandatory for the Gunner, making Zoom Optics and the Infrared Optics completely worthless.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Really getting tired of the fact that about 60% of every team is nothing but engineers and stingers.

2 seconds after taking off everyone and their mom is locking onto you.

Not to mention how ass helicopters are, stinger/jet magnet. Completely useless even with flares.


This.
Choppers last a whole 2 seconds once they take off.

I see a lot more campers here than I did in BFBC2, probably because of the massive map. I can't count how many times I've been taken down from a firing squad camping at Gas Station or Checkpoint.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I don't understand the hate behind battlelog. It gives DICE the ability to patch the back end of BF3 without having to push a patch to the actual game. It was patched multiple times during the beta which brought much needed fixes without them having to update the actual beta client.


Still, there has to be a better way... Ok, even if you need the browser to run things... Origin?? where does it fit in?







other than being a source to buy and download games, what else does it offer that I can't get from battlelog?

I like Battlelog, I just think running it outside of the game is not the best solution. I'm sure these guys can make an in-game battlelog and still be able to do there back-end changes.

You got to think, chrome is installed on my computer, I run battlelog through it.

BF3 is installed on my computer also, why can't I run BL through it?


----------



## sotexpb

i like the game and tempted to upgrade components but the beta did not impress me on the smoothness when im walking through grenades and fire, hope its just glitchy for now or im spending more money after it come out.


----------



## McGee-zax

I'd like to see the option to turn off bloom, my eyes hurt and had a headache after an hour of gameplay, which has never happened in all my years of PC gaming.

This game has got to be the most light intensive game ever!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


I find it way easier to get kills in metro in caspian everyone is either a sniper, using a tank or jet or another class that is in prone position camping an objective way too many hiding spots just bush after bush


Objectives are far more important in Caspian. I can have less than 10 kills yet have more points than someone who has +20 kills just from focusing on objectives in stead of camping and killing people.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


This.
Choppers last a whole 2 seconds once they take off.

I see a lot more campers here than I did in BFBC2, probably because of the massive map. I can't count how many times I've been taken down from a firing squad camping at Gas Station or Checkpoint.


Here we going with the whole "campers" arguement. I get pretty tired of people using that improperly. It's getting to the point where you are a noob or camper regardless of how you play. Are people supposed to just sit around and wait while defending a flag? The weapons are in the game and people will use them as they like. In this case, your upset about players using them as they were intended to be used.

That being said, at this point the jets seem pretty useless all around.


----------



## Vorgier

Oh I also forgot another thing as to why helicopters suck, mobile aa. Maybe it won't be so bad in bigger maps, but I'm not really holding my breath.

Also finally unlocked everything on jets yesterday. I have to say, for being the last unlock ECM Jammer is complete garbage. It's like a flare but worse and seems to have a longer cooldown.

In my case I decided to use it with the A2G missiles, thinking it would give me some freedom to go in drop a bomb or two and then be vulnerable again.

No, it sprays out some stupid chaff for like 2 seconds and you are non target-able during it.

Hell, half the Jet unlocks are crap or don't even work that well. (Stealth, ECM Jammer, Belt speed, the radar things etc. Hopefully it's just a beta thing.

The only thing I really find useful is the extinguisher (flares too kind of), WHEN you aren't being stinger raped.


----------



## falcon26

Here are a few things I learned in the beta:

1. Vysnc does not work
2. Msaa does not work properly
3. Key bindings do not work on certain assignments
4. The flags at capture points do not wave
5. Cross hairs disappear for no reason
6. No joining your own squad
7. Graphics are not optimized very good
8. Some weapons are way to strong
9. Some weapons are way to weak
10. Too much bloom and lighting effects.

I hope these issues get addressed....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frazz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Here are a few things I learned in the beta:

1. Vysnc does not work
2. Msaa does not work properly
3. Key bindings do not work on certain assignments
4. The flags at capture points do not wave
5. Cross hairs disappear for no reason
6. No joining your own squad
7. Graphics are not optimized very good
8. Some weapons are way to strong
9. Some weapons are way to weak
10. Too much bloom and lighting effects.

I hope these issues get addressed....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


I have two more.

1. Sometimes the game goes black and white during gameplay as if your still in the menu.

Simply fixed by opening and closing the menu - esc x 2

2. Second one I have noticed is not being able to ADS (aim down sights) sometimes your rifle or pistol won't ADS when you click the right mouse key. Again simply fix it by switching to your other weapon, primary or secondary and ADS on that gun, then switch back to the other one and now ADS works.

We should totally make a list


----------



## falcon26

We should  and I forgot to add the black and white thing. Mine does that too..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlawleZ

Meh, a list is pointless honestly. The BETA is on its last few moments of being alive and the Final version is so drastically different that they've likely fixed all of the issues that we've discussed thus far.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Anyone else having super slow load times? Been having problems since a few days ago...used to be one of the first to join a game now last. Talking w/ other ppl in game they are getting the same issue...


Same here. Loading CB map takes forever sometime. As soon I get in, I have no transportation... super... let's just sit in our base for 5min. I'm not going jog across the field... f that!


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Same here. Loading CB map takes forever sometime. As soon I get in, I have no transportation... super... let's just sit in our base for 5min. I'm not going jog across the field... f that!


That's another thing that pisses me off about people when a match first starts.

Why the hell are you jumping in one of 3-4 buggies and not filling up? Real productive. Thanks for taking off while I'm running over to get in.

When will people ever learn.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Really getting tired of the fact that about 60% of every team is nothing but engineers and stingers.

2 seconds after taking off everyone and their mom is locking onto you.

Not to mention how ass helicopters are, stinger/jet magnet. Completely useless even with flares.


Actually theres more anti tank, its about three or four guys maybe one or two on stingers at the most. At least thats what ive noticed. Try getting in a tank rockets freaking coming from every direction.







Its funny because i was using a stinger and it really pisses people off when you shoot them down, there like you suck, ***, noob , its super funny! I unlocked mobile aa heat seekers tonight, that really caused some nerd rage. One guy after shooting him down two or three times,tried to ram me 4-5 times in his jet and missed ( crashing into the ground) lol. super funny!! Obvously these pilots never flew in bf2, the mobile aa could fire multi rockets one after the other, and the stationary aa had rockets, and there was fixed stinger missles at every flag.lol It will be better when everyone has all the vehicle unlocks ,the game will be more ballanced. I wish they would x vehicle unlocks , i didnt like it in bfbc2 either, that you had to unlock secondary weapons,just my opinion.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*


Meh, a list is pointless honestly. The BETA is on its last few moments of being alive and the Final version is so drastically different that they've likely fixed all of the issues that we've discussed thus far.


Everything and I mean everything has been said about fixing this game(see BL forums). All we can do now is to see what needs to be fixed AFTER launch, and go from there.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Here we going with the whole "campers" arguement. I get pretty tired of people using that improperly. It's getting to the point where you are a noob or camper regardless of how you play. Are people supposed to just sit around and wait while defending a flag? The weapons are in the game and people will use them as they like. In this case, your upset about players using them as they were intended to be used.

That being said, at this point the jets seem pretty useless all around.


I agree with this...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Same here. Loading CB map takes forever sometime. As soon I get in, I have no transportation... super... let's just sit in our base for 5min. I'm not going jog across the field... f that!


Lower your video settings to Medium, restart the game and it should be fixed.


----------



## dezahp

I was so excited when I unlocked the eod bot but when I drove it, it felt so awkward.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Everything and I mean everything has been said about fixing this game(see BL forums). All we can do now is to see what needs to be fixed AFTER launch, and go from there.


I agree, I also hope the real game , is nothing like the beta. (I hope) I think they just tossed this under developed gem at us to test the servers.

With that being said, its pointless to post anything on the battlelog forums, you will just get flamed, and made fun of by staff, or EA fanboys. I have seen it over and over. unless your reporting bugs glitches dont bother, suggestions and complaints are worthless, they dont care. I dont believe they are going to go thru the thousands of threads of people saying what the dont like.


----------



## [email protected]

At least Oct 25th is not a long ways to wait







Gives us time to practice in Battlefield 2 Bad Co. O wait.. it's hardly not the same lmao.

I do know i'm so buying a joystick for jets for sure. I can't wait for Black Fridays to upgrade something good


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


At least Oct 25th is not a long ways to wait







Gives us time to practice in Battlefield 2 Bad Co. O wait.. it's hardly not the same lmao.

I do know i'm so buying a joystick for jets for sure. I can't wait for Black Fridays to upgrade something good










seriously i had no idea BF3 would feel so diff from BC2 i practiced so much in BC2 that i actually started doing like 20 and 12 with like 5k points then boom go into BF3 im doing 0 and 8 with 300 points


----------



## ripelivejam

bit of a dilemma... system is currently a evga 680i sli motherboard with c2d e6600 oc'ed to 3.4ghz, 4gb ddr2 800 ram, and a recently purchased asus hd 6850. metro plays ok, about 30fps if i bump up to high/ultra, but after a few minutes playing stutters like crazy (although it usually drops connection at this point so mostly a problem with the beta). caspian shows 30 but also drops to 10 or less on occasion, and even on low settings can get choppy. wondering if i should give in and upgrade to a quad core AMD, new RAM and MB, in the hopes that it would give me a decent boost in performance? or would i have to eventually go xfire/sell my 6850 and go sli to get any real boost?


----------



## bogey1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripelivejam*


bit of a dilemma... system is currently a evga 680i sli motherboard with c2d e6600 oc'ed to 3.4ghz, 4gb ddr2 800 ram, and a recently purchased asus hd 6850. metro plays ok, about 30fps if i bump up to high/ultra, but after a few minutes playing stutters like crazy (although it usually drops connection at this point so mostly a problem with the beta). caspian shows 30 but also drops to 10 or less on occasion, and even on low settings can get choppy. wondering if i should give in and upgrade to a quad core AMD, new RAM and MB, in the hopes that it would give me a decent boost in performance? or would i have to eventually go xfire/sell my 6850 and go sli to get any real boost?


I think its your processor dude.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

beta is over now right?


----------



## jNSK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H4rd5tyl3*


beta is over now right?


I think it ends in a few hours but I can't be certain. The news post said 'the final 24 hours', and that was 21 hours ago or so.


----------



## kcuestag

BETA ends in 27 minutes.


----------



## Jodiuh

Noooooooooooooo! I was playing and then it just crashed!!!


----------



## bnmbnm

Attachment 233009

me too.....


----------



## Tohdman

We had a good run.


----------



## WorldExclusive

My last round just ended. I had a blast over the last two weeks. I will be playing BF3 for many months to come. Shame others couldn't enjoy a "beta" for what it was.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


On Caspian it doesn't make a difference. On Metro it does...Only the end of Metro looks great.


Ok, that makes sense. That's exactly where I spawned the one time I tried Ultra. It's mostly the lack of line crawling that impressed me. But everything else looked a lot less "cartoony" if you know what I mean.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I don't know what will happen to AMD cards in BF3, but I know for sure that I won't run the risk this time.










Lol...sad, but probably true.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


I'm cooking my legs each time I play BF3.


I don't understand why you guys don't reverse your PC. Mine sits to the side w/ it's arse aimed into the other corner. It's a lot more enjoyable. I cheat too by redirecting the airflow from the AC to one room, haah.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Really been enjoying the beta over the last few days, mainly on CB. Reminds me of all the fun I had with a few friends on BF2 back in the day.


Me too. So glad to be laughing upon death again. BC2 always made me so pissy.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Do you like my air show everyone? Thanks ACHILEE5 for recording!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I started to run out to ya, with my defibrillator










LOL! Love that part @ the end when you crashed, bounced, then died...then ACH ran after ya, haha!


----------



## Mr.Pie

I have withdrawal :/

epic last round with my friend using skype voice chat









pwned the last stage of OM within 3mins lol


----------



## glycerin256

Man, great times! I can't wait for the full release! I made it to Rank 54! (Colonel 9)

L


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm double posting to show my how disappointed I am with the Beta ending!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


My last round just ended. I had a blast over the last two weeks. I will be playing BF3 for many months to come. Shame others couldn't enjoy a "beta" for what it was.


It's funny~ I enjoy the bugs in betas. When I finally play the finished product, I can always remember how buggy things used to be.

"Remember back in beta when guys would walk around with their super long necks?! lol~ that was freaking crazy~"

Hopefully in a few months I can go~

"Remember back in beta when helicopters sucked? Haha, that was so lame~"


----------



## Jodiuh

There!


----------



## Jodiuh

1 more try!

Edit: Time to go try BC2 again...ugh.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


It's funny~ I enjoy the bugs in betas. When I finally play the finished product, I can always remember how buggy things used to be.

"Remember back in beta when guys would walk around with their super long necks?! lol~ that was freaking crazy~"

Hopefully in a few months I can go~

*"Remember back in beta when helicopters sucked? Haha, that was so lame~"*


I really hope I can say that... they were horrible, I hate to say it but BC2's choppers were a lot better. Bring back BF2 choppers!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I really hope I can say that... they were horrible, I hate to say it but BC2's choppers were a lot better. Bring back BF2 choppers!


Yeah I can't believe I can say BC2 had better choppers, it's crazy.

I honestly believe that Dice somehow, somewhere inside~ feel that choppers are somehow on the edge of being overpowered, if not already there and they tossed all these counters in.

They way overdid it~ fighting this fear that isn't there. Nobody is afraid of helicopters. Not even the tanks.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Yeah I can't believe I can say BC2 had better choppers, it's crazy.

I honestly believe that Dice somehow, somewhere inside~ feel that choppers are somehow on the edge of being overpowered, if not already there and they tossed all these counters in.

They way overdid it~ fighting this fear that isn't there. Nobody is afraid of helicopters. Not even the tanks.


I agree, choppers need to be able to provide air support.
Soon as a chopper gets close to a tank it goes down or four people lock on to you.

I would like to see better handling and more health.
Counter measures should be standard on all vehicles.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Can't wait for more 64 player Conquest.


----------



## kcuestag

DICE, why you no extend BETA for 2 days? I wanted to test my GTX580 SLI.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Yeah I can't believe I can say BC2 had better choppers, it's crazy.

I honestly believe that Dice somehow, somewhere inside~ feel that choppers are somehow on the edge of being overpowered, if not already there and they tossed all these counters in.

They way overdid it~ fighting this fear that isn't there. Nobody is afraid of helicopters. Not even the tanks.


Exactly, choppers should be a tank in the sky, not a flying paper helicopter with a few guns with 5cm barrels and missiles that couldn't hit a wall if it was right in front of it. Sure, nerf the chopper a bit so it can't dominate a whole team(although the brilliant pilots and gunners should be able to do a fair bit of damage), but don't make it so it is completely useless as well.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


DICE, why you no extend BETA for 2 days? I wanted to test my GTX580 SLI.










Because, if they did then why not another two days? Well one more. Then one more after that and two more after that... carry on









Withdrawal symptoms are starting to appear. October 25th cannot arrive fast enough


----------



## Inverse

Should have left the beta up until release imo~ or two days prior to release. A lot of MMOs leave their beta up until release day, then wipe~ and then they're good to go. Some do a wipe from closed beta, then don't wipe on open. Most games don't have this many issues in their open betas though either~ lol...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*


Because, if they did then why not another two days? Well one more. Then one more after that and two more after that... carry on









Withdrawal symptoms are starting to appear. October 25th cannot arrive fast enough










lol, it can wait... I have 2 university exams that I need to pass right after it gets released


----------



## MIKEVALL

So anyone planning on getting a server? I hope to find several good servers with good rules to play on. I was in two clans for bf2, and being a admin can really take way from the fun. UNLESS YOU ABUSE IT.







I may stay a lone wolf for bf3, it worked well for me in bfc2. Then again i may rent my own server if the game is what im hoping for. Maybe even start a clan who knows.

Does OCN have plans for bf3 servers also? I know they have a few bfbc2 servers, not very populated anymore though.


----------



## Lune

My clan is getting a whole box, gonna host like 5 rush servers or more and of course 2x 64 slots conquest


----------



## MIKEVALL

I just wanted to add one of my favorite things from the beta . The only thing better than watching your killer get murdered or knifed seconds after spawn camping you, was to see the blood from his black heart splatter on the wall .







( pretty cool)

PS. LUNE, what clan?


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


DICE, why you no extend BETA for 2 days? I wanted to test my GTX580 SLI.










I could have sworn I seen that you previously had 6970's in crossfire...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


My clan is getting a whole box, gonna host like 5 rush servers or more and of course 2x 64 slots conquest


A box? I think EA only allows rentals via shared hosting GSPs. They won't allow hosting on dedicated boxes, like CSS, Minecraft, etc.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


I just wanted to add one of my favorite things from the beta . The only thing better than watching your killer get murdered or knifed seconds after spawn camping you, was to see the blood from his black heart splatter on the wall .







( pretty cool)

PS. LUNE, what clan?


Will give you a link via PM









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


I could have sworn I seen that you previously had 6970's in crossfire...


He switched







mostly because of folding I think


----------



## Yukss

That's true, im pretty much a good pilot witj havoks and apaches, but in bf3 it sucks, the movement is slow and the guns are weak, the chopper itself is weak..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## furmark

didnt fly a chopper but they are realy easy to take out with the gla think they need to reduce the lock on range its way to big .


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yukss*


That's true, im pretty much a good pilot witj havoks and apaches, but in bf3 it sucks, the movement is slow and the guns are weak, the chopper itself is weak..


I agree that all the vehicles are unballanced. I really hope the end game is nothing like the beta. I expect a learning curve with the choppers, but at least in bfbc2 they were worth learning to fly.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


I agree that all the vehicles are unballanced. I really hope the end game is nothing like the beta. I expect a learning curve with the choppers, but at least in bfbc2 they were worth learning to fly.










thisss

chopper mechanics are real funky especially when you go >20% and you get an alt-eng fire or something then you essentially fall outta the sky


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


I could have sworn I seen that you previously had 6970's in crossfire...

A box? I think EA only allows rentals via shared hosting GSPs. They won't allow hosting on dedicated boxes, like CSS, Minecraft, etc.


You can host servers, np. Don't have to just rent them


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


*I could have sworn I seen that you previously had 6970's in crossfire...
*

~snip


he did







he upgraded


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Still, there has to be a better way... Ok, even if you need the browser to run things... Origin?? where does it fit in?







other than being a source to buy and download games, what else does it offer that I can't get from battlelog?

I like Battlelog, I just think running it outside of the game is not the best solution. I'm sure these guys can make an in-game battlelog and still be able to do there back-end changes.

You got to think, chrome is installed on my computer, I run battlelog through it.

BF3 is installed on my computer also, why can't I run BL through it?


Battlelog is what DICE paired with the game. Origin is what EA paired with it. I don't mind Battlelog at all. I was surprised at how quick games loaded and being able to do anything else while searching for games and loading was a plus.

Origin, I could do without however. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind Origin at all, but didn't expect the need for it to be running in the background. Then again, they are trying to compete with Steam and noone complains about that running all the time...


----------



## Newbie2009

How well did this run on 570s sli and HD6950s xfire?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009;15246131*
> How well did this run on 570s sli and HD6950s xfire?


It ran just fine on a single gtx 580 (smooth ) All my issues were directly related to the server i was on.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Anybody seen these ?

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Imperator-Gaming-Mouse-RZ01-00350300-R3M1/dp/B005N7H3PU/ref=sr_1_108?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1318250454&sr=1-108]Amazon.com: Razer Imperator 2012 Gaming Mouse - Battlefield 3 Edition (RZ01-00350300-R3M1): Video Games[/URL]

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Xbox-360-Controller-Tournament-Battlefield/dp/B005N4HC2M/ref=sr_1_90?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1318250964&sr=1-90]Amazon.com: Razer Xbox 360 - Razer Onza Gaming Controller Tournament Edition - Battlefield 3: Video Games[/URL]

http://www.amazon.com/Razer-Scarab-Gaming-Mouse-RZ02-00420200-R3M1/dp/B005N7H3PA/ref=sr_1_112?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1318250988&sr=1-112]Amazon.com: Razer Scarab Gaming Mouse Mat - Battlefield 3 Edition (RZ02-00420200-R3M1): Video Games[/URL]


----------



## Lune

Yeah


----------



## BradleyW

Gainward GeForce GTX 580 GOOD Edition Anyone?
Any good?


----------



## Jodiuh

Just finished playing some BC2...conquest, Heavy Metal. It felt so lonely, lol. I'm glad we've got 64 again, finally.

All the crazy texture flickering in Caspian beta or just my lack of AA. Any of you guys running maxed settings notice this?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15246331*
> Just finished playing some BC2...conquest, Heavy Metal. It felt so lonely, lol. I'm glad we've got 64 again, finally.
> 
> All the crazy texture flickering in Caspian beta or just my lack of AA. Any of you guys running maxed settings notice this?


Happenes to just about anyone.


----------



## pepejovi

NOO.... ITS OOOOOVEEEEEEEEEER....

And i was just getting into it... *sniff*

Do you people see many servers on BC2? i saw like 2 of them last night..


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15246293*
> Gainward GeForce GTX 580 GOOD Edition Anyone?
> Any good?


Why


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15246348*
> Happenes to just about anyone.


Good, then hopefully it'll get ironed out eventually.

Edit: And BW, I don't think there's anything wrong with your system OR you. Some of us just notice things more than others. For example, my bro and I were biking on South Mountain a few weeks ago and I noticed a tiny spider crossing in front of me at a decent clip. It's usually a detriment to me, but in this case, saved a spider's life.


----------



## bru_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15246529*
> but in this case, saved a spider's life.


You're doing it wrong


----------



## XX55XX

Is the beta over? If so, I'm uninstalling it from my computer, then.


----------



## kiwiasian

Did anyone else have an issue where the SM-92 RPG doesn't fire?
I would press the fire button, and nothing happens...
But I see the animation of the launcher firing.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15246601*
> Did anyone else have an issue where the SM-92 RPG doesn't fire?
> I would press the fire button, and nothing happens...
> But I see the animation of the launcher firing.


Yeah, I was getting the same thing.


----------



## snow cakes

great, its over...this sucks lol


----------



## hydropwnics




----------



## Zastugueen

http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/820/1318242139529.jpg

Apparently messing around with a videocard's application settings for a game allows you to "remove" the green/blue color focus in bf3. It adds the warmth


----------



## j2thearrin

I was pissed at what they did to Choppers in the beta. They better fix the flying mechanics by release. The cobra is pathetic. Both as pilot and copilot the guns were weak. Missles shot sporadically and hardly hit where u were aiming, even when hovering! The copilots heavy turret took like 3 sets of 30 rounds to take out a jeep... 90 direct hits just to blow it up. Both vehicles werent moving. Jets can shoot it down in like 2 rounds. They dont even need missles. Stingers take it down in 1 shot and can lock on from half way across the map. I was truly saddened cause they said that the flying mechanics were the same from BF2. I was never good at flying jets from BF2 but i could fly a chopper like nobody's business. 1 rocket could kill a man. It took me 5 last night all with the "direct hit" X symbol so i know my rockets were making contact. Its pathetic. Its like my choppers are shooting love and rainbows for "teh lulz of the game." I used to fear a cobra when one was hovering over my position in BF2. Now, theyre just annoying flies that get in the way, easily taken down by an M1911 practically...

And having to unlock flares JUST to fly the thing without getting shot down is also a major turn off cause you cant stay in the airspace for more than a couple of minutes to even get points to unlock flares.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15247294*
> I was pissed at what they did to Choppers in the beta. They better fix the flying mechanics by release. The cobra is pathetic. Both as pilot and copilot the guns were weak. Missles shot sporadically and hardly hit where u were aiming, even when hovering! The copilots heavy turret took like 3 sets of 30 rounds to take out a jeep... 90 direct hits just to blow it up. Both vehicles werent moving. Jets can shoot it down in like 2 rounds. They dont even need missles. Stingers take it down in 1 shot and can lock on from half way across the map. I was truly saddened cause they said that the flying mechanics were the same from BF2. I was never good at flying jets from BF2 but i could fly a chopper like nobody's business. 1 rocket could kill a man. It took me 5 last night all with the "direct hit" X symbol so i know my rockets were making contact. Its pathetic. Its like my choppers are shooting love and rainbows for "teh lulz of the game." I used to fear a cobra when one was hovering over my position in BF2. Now, theyre just annoying flies that get in the way, easily taken down by an M1911 practically...
> 
> And having to unlock flares JUST to fly the thing without getting shot down is also a major turn off cause you cant stay in the airspace for more than a couple of minutes to even get points to unlock flares.


you kiding me? once you learn the physics there actually incredible...i had the autoloader with heatseakers, you can take out jets and helicopters with a click of a button...i will admit though the regular rockets need to be more powerfull like battlefield 2, it takes a whole solid 12 rockets to destry a tank which is a joke


----------



## chewbaccasdad

If an enemy chopper overhead doesn't make you flee, something is broken with choppers.

That's the observation of a non-pilot, infantry only kinda guy.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XX55XX;15246586*
> Is the beta over? If so, I'm uninstalling it from my computer, then.


Hey, what kind of overclock do you get with your card? Just curious as I have the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen;15247071*
> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/820/1318242139529.jpg
> 
> Apparently messing around with a videocard's application settings for a game allows you to "remove" the green/blue color focus in bf3. It adds the warmth


AWESOME!! What settings?

EDIT: That's PC Perspective, right?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

i had a lot of problems shooting things with the jets
i can fly the living crap out of them as far as not getting shot and such, but i can't kill things for crap


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15247548*
> Hey, what kind of overclock do you get with your card? Just curious as I have the same.
> 
> AWESOME!! What settings?
> 
> EDIT: That's PC Perspective, right?


I keep mine at the stock overclocks. 900MHz core, 1800MHz shader, etc.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15246428*
> Why












If the 6970's don't max every feature out on this game with high fps then i was thinking of selling them and my SSD plus adding extra cash to buy two of the items above. Just wondering if they are loud?


----------



## That_guy3

So the beta is over? I played maybe 3 times


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15247440*
> If an enemy chopper overhead doesn't make you flee, something is broken with choppers.
> 
> That's the observation of a non-pilot, infantry only kinda guy.


Right you are.

Unfortunately, AA was so strong in the beta that choppers had to be constantly moving to avoid being instantly shot down. Basically, without unlocks you're boned with vehicles, especially the chopper/jets. Having the vehicles behave like the should in BF2 is a thing of nostalgia now.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15247899*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the 6970's don't max every feature out on this game with high fps then i was thinking of selling them and my SSD plus adding extra cash to buy two of the items above. Just wondering if they are loud?


they are very quiet unless you put them at 85% fan speed. (about 3400+ rpm)
their not excessivley loud but i'm not really a stickler when it comes to fan noise.

on auto fan speeds though, you don't even notice it...but if you are to overclock, i highly recommend keeping fan speeds above ~60% (which isn't that loud)


----------



## BradleyW

I don't overclock my GPU's








Glad to hear this 580 is not that loud on auto.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15247943*
> I don't overclock my GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear this 580 is not that loud on auto.


:O
you don't overclock??
but...your on overclock.net.....
i got a 35%-40% increase in framrates when i OCed mine.
3Dmark11 scores jumped from 4300 to 6100+
you don't need a huge clock, i just did:
core: 850
mem: 1100(2200)
voltage: 1.050 from 1.023
doesn't run but a few degrees hotter and is rock solid stable, never seen any artifacts or tearing


----------



## ntherblast

I can't for the life of me find where I am suppose to go to link my EA games to origin anyone know?


----------



## Jodiuh

You know this isn't clock.net, right BW?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *astonished;15242517*
> am i the only one who thinks metro is fun, and cb boring


yes.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15245847*
> My clan is getting a whole box, gonna host like 5 rush servers or more and of course 2x 64 slots conquest


I can't stand clan servers from my bc2 experience teams are always stacked and there is almost always admin abuse. not to say that your server will be like this


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15247992*
> :O
> you don't overclock??
> but...your on overclock.net.....
> i got a 35%-40% increase in framrates when i OCed mine.
> 3Dmark11 scores jumped from 4300 to 6100+
> you don't need a huge clock, i just did:
> core: 850
> mem: 1100(2200)
> voltage: 1.050 from 1.023
> doesn't run but a few degrees hotter and is rock solid stable, never seen any artifacts or tearing


Nvidia users do get higher fps increases when overclocking their GPU's.
I only see an increase in benchmarks. In real games, i see 1-2fps increase in a demanding area which provides no change of feeling in gameplay at the cost of high noise and heat.

Any idea when the 680 and 7970 come out?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15247997*
> I can't for the life of me find where I am suppose to go to link my EA games to origin anyone know?


Redeem product code


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else hate where the chat log is in this game? It is so small and you can't type unless alive? Also I don't think you can bring it back up after it disappears from nobody talking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15248095*
> Redeem product code


Dang thanks thought that was for a gift or something


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15248054*
> Nvidia users do get higher fps increases when overclocking their GPU's.
> I only see an increase in benchmarks. In real games, i see 1-2fps increase in a demanding area which provides no change of feeling in gameplay at the cost of high noise and heat.
> 
> Any idea when the 680 and 7970 come out?


So, now that I'm moving to Nvidia, you're thinking of doing the same?


----------



## Higgins

Caspian rush gameplay. The UH-1Y Venom looks like fun to fly.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtA05BEpZVc[/ame]


----------



## Hazzeedayz

yea i hate the chat log too
i hate it so much, that i never even looked up the binding to actually pull it up...just annoying where it is, but then again, where else would they put it


----------



## ntherblast

I can't seem to add my bf2 key-codes to origin i checked the faqs and it said something about games prior to 2009 can't be added to origin is this true?


----------



## t3haxle

Anyone else think it's bs that you have to unlock missiles and the counter for it (Flares) on jets? It completely skews the fight for one guy to have it and one to not have it.

Also they need to tone down AA. Make it harder for tanks and jeeps to shoot down aircraft, and give the AA a poor LOS so its function is to only prevent spawn raping. Aircraft have enough problems as it is with stinger missiles and what not.


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15247548*
> Hey, what kind of overclock do you get with your card? Just curious as I have the same.
> 
> AWESOME!! What settings?
> 
> EDIT: That's PC Perspective, right?


Not sure, a friend linked these images to me. There were a few more, too. It seems to turn down the bloom on walls/objects by a bit and obviously gives the color more depth.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15248173*
> So, now that I'm moving to Nvidia, you're thinking of doing the same?


Send me a PM and let me know how you get on. I just like to have the best i can afford with my PC.
When is the 680 and 7970 out?


----------



## CallsignVega

Loved playing recon class in BC2.

I haven't played/unlocked much with the recon class in BF3. I do have a few questions:

In BC2 I used to love raping the objectives up close as recon with the silenced automatic fire VSS sniper weapon. Are there any similar weapons in BF3? I used to decimate with that thing. Maybe for BF3 they though it would be too over-powered.

Also, are call-for fire mortar attacks also gone? What about motion sensors? Do recons have zero options do destroy enemy armor?

It would suck if all of that was done away with and all the recon class can do is shoot and lay down stupid squad spawn gizmos. Talk about boring. ;(


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen;15248257*
> Not sure, a friend linked these images to me. There were a few more, too. It seems to turn down the bloom on walls/objects by a bit and obviously gives the color more depth.


It looked a LOT better. I'll be playing with my settings, but see if you can find a guide from ur friend. One of the names at the bottom of the screen said, "Ryan Shrout." He's the editor of PCper, but I didn't see anything there. Maybe it was in the forums.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz;15247666*
> i had a lot of problems shooting things with the jets
> i can fly the living crap out of them as far as not getting shot and such, but i can't kill things for crap


for me, it seemed the sensitivity on the keyboard was rediculously high for banking left and right so i would tap a or d and the jet would almost do a full barrel roll it was wild


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15248269*
> Loved playing recon class in BC2.
> 
> I haven't played/unlocked much with the recon class in BF3. I do have a few questions:
> 
> In BC2 I used to love raping the objectives up close as recon with the silenced automatic fire VSS sniper weapon. Are there any similar weapons in BF3? I used to decimate with that thing. Maybe for BF3 they though it would be too over-powered.
> 
> Also, are call-for fire mortar attacks also gone? What about motion sensors? Do recons have zero options do destroy enemy armor?
> 
> It would suck if all of that was done away with and all the recon class can do is shoot and lay down stupid squad spawn gizmos. Talk about boring. ;(


yes, it is in the game. It is a general unlock called the AS-VAL I believe, don't remember the exact name. So you can use the gun with any class.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15248547*
> yes, it is in the game. It is a general unlock called the AS-VAL I believe, don't remember the exact name. So you can use the gun with any class.


Sweet, I see the AS-VAL is just a variant of the VSS. Did you use it? I wonder how it stacks up to the BC2 VSS.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15246073*
> Battlelog is what DICE paired with the game. Origin is what EA paired with it. I don't mind Battlelog at all. I was surprised at how quick games loaded and being able to do anything else while searching for games and loading was a plus.
> 
> Origin, I could do without however. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind Origin at all, but didn't expect the need for it to be running in the background. Then again, they are trying to compete with Steam and noone complains about that running all the time...


True, but steam doesn't require you to also have your browser running eating up extra resources...









I like Origin, for what it is... but of course it's limited to EA games, so it won't compete with steam, so I don't know why they would try.


----------



## Nemesis158

I had fun last night, was able to unlock the Heat-seekers for the Helicopter. I hope they increase the range on those a little, Trying to get close enough to a helicopter or jet to use them is dangerous business.......


----------



## funty3000

I didnt know it was finished today......my heart is broke!


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15248720*
> I had fun last night, was able to unlock the Heat-seekers for the Helicopter. I hope they increase the range on those a little, Trying to get close enough to a helicopter or jet to use them is dangerous business.......


agreed on the range thing, its hard to take jets out cus by the time you lock on they are out of range, however they are great for attacking enemy helis


----------



## mattlyall06

What the hell am I supposed to do until the 25th!?!??!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15248935*
> What the hell am I supposed to do until the 25th!?!??!


That's a good question.....

Luckily for me my new camera will be getting here this week, and i have lots of other stuff i need to do that Ive been putting off until now. Can't Wait till the 25th!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15248935*
> What the hell am I supposed to do until the 25th!?!??!


back to BFBC2?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15248935*
> What the hell am I supposed to do until the 25th!?!??!


black ops


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15249004*
> back to BFBC2?


I tried this, game feels clunky after BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15249041*
> black ops


You high? lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15249061*
> I tried this, game feels clunky after BF3.
> 
> You high? lol


I guess I'll reinstall my BF2 and kill some bots with my helicopter.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15249061*
> I tried this, game feels clunky after BF3.
> 
> You high? lol


lol ur high if you think im serious


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15249083*
> I guess I'll reinstall my BF2 and kill some bots with my helicopter.


you don't have the dvd version







lol


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15247440*
> If an enemy chopper overhead doesn't make you flee, something is broken with choppers.
> 
> That's the observation of a non-pilot, infantry only kinda guy.


Exactly. I was a recon up near the antenna in a broad open spot and couldnt help but shed a tear when a chopper surrounded my entire position with gunfire but couldnt kill me. i barely took a scratch and the guy was shooting everything he had at me. Dirt was flying EVERYWHERE but I just ran on my way and the chopper said "screw it" and flew off. Truly sad that choppers didnt instill fear in me in the beta. i hope the Belle at least A.)Flies faster than the snail pace that cobras fly at, and B.) Can actually kill a human being without having to unload a butt-ton of rounds into the mountain side.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15249399*
> Exactly. I was a recon up near the antenna in a broad open spot and couldnt help but shed a tear when a chopper surrounded my entire position with gunfire but couldnt kill me. i barely took a scratch and the guy was shooting everything he had at me. Dirt was flying EVERYWHERE but I just ran on my way and the chopper said "screw it" and flew off. Truly sad that choppers didnt instill fear in me in the beta. i hope the Belle at least A.)Flies faster than the snail pace that cobras fly at, and B.) Can actually kill a human being without having to unload a butt-ton of rounds into the mountain side.


the hit radius needs to be WAY larger


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15249383*
> you don't have the dvd version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Nope, I got it on the day release CD version. No DVD no digital download.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15249416*
> the hit radius needs to be WAY larger


This. The helicopter rockets do plenty of damage against large targets (IMO too much, a good pilot can take a tank out in 1 volley, dont get me wrong, I like being able to take a tank out that quick, but then i hate it when Im the one in the tank.....) but they don't do squat when it comes to hitting infantry


----------



## skyn3t

*BF3 Will Have Custom Appearance Options*
In June Battlefield 3 pre-order bonuses started surfacing, one such bonus includes "eight unique mulitplayer skins for the elite player." Otherwise known as the SPECACT kit. We assume that this is what the appearance option includes. There haven't been any screen shots or information on what the camouflage options in BF3 offer, but they will probably work to help the blend the player in urban, desert, and forest battlefields. You can see the option in the Battlefield 3 screenshot below.










source


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15249473*
> This. The helicopter rockets do plenty of damage against large targets (IMO too much, a good pilot can take a tank out in 1 volley, dont get me wrong, I like being able to take a tank out that quick, but then i hate it when Im the one in the tank.....) but they don't do squat when it comes to hitting infantry


in bf2, the hit radius was legit, 1 rocket to 1 infantry means death...it seems like the hit radius on the infantry with the heli is like an assualt rifel, you have to hit them in the head with the rocket to kill them in 1 shot...kinda rediculous lol


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15249572*
> *BF3 Will Have Custom Appearance Options*
> In June Battlefield 3 pre-order bonuses started surfacing, one such bonus includes "eight unique mulitplayer skins for the elite player." Otherwise known as the SPECACT kit. We assume that this is what the appearance option includes. There haven't been any screen shots or information on what the camouflage options in BF3 offer, but they will probably work to help the blend the player in urban, desert, and forest battlefields. You can see the option in the Battlefield 3 screenshot below.


Dang. I was hoping the SPECACT kit would add 4 extra load out slots like it did in BC2. It really helped when you needed to switch from a mine and pistol engineer to a rpg and tracer engineer asap and other similar situations.

If it really is just a skin set this time around then it's not that special anymore.


----------



## djriful

I had a good at the character dying physic.
Quote:


> *Davis wrote:*
> 
> When placing a spawn beacon or a enemy motion sensor as a sniper, the devices would appear red indicating that it could not be placed in that location. When the device could be placed, it would turn yellow. Very helpful visual cue as the beta gave no cue.
> Your player screen loses color saturation as a new visual indicator (besides the timer) when you go out of bounds.
> Same sort of visual indicator as the out of bounds screen appears but with blood surrounding it when you're low on health.
> Hit boxes were dramatically improved. My bullets didn't magically go through enemies' torsos.
> When running as the assault/medic class, the visual indicator of an incapacitated teammate is more prominent with a circle surrounding the defrib symbol now.
> Jet stick controls on console are similar to BF1943 on console. If you don't prefer those controls, they are completely customizable. Also, when your jet is low on health, it becomes a little more difficult to control until it is completely incapacitated and falls from the sky. Y (or triangle) switches between your heat-seeking missiles and your cannon. R-bumper (or R1) deploys smoke.
> Flying choppers felt almost exactly like BFBC2. Was able to fly right away.
> Changing views in the vehicles has been moved back to the R-stick much like BFBC1 unlike up on the D-pad on BFBC2.
> Parachutes take little longer to deploy than BFBC2, and while in the air they are a little harder to control to your destination.
> *Death animations look more realistic. No more funky physics where their body flies 30 feet across the screen after being killed.* Player's eyes are closed when they die.
> Knifing animation looks a lot better, especially when knifing someone on the ground.
> Frostbite 2 was in full effect in terms of destruction. Buildings were tumbling down, everything was being destroyed around me in most every map I played.
> The amount of damage it takes to kill an enemy on regular mode seems a little less than the beta.
> I was able to equip the knife on the PS3 build. Not sure about the Xbox 360.


*Wallpaper for you guys!*


----------



## skyn3t

good find and nice wallpaper , thanks.


----------



## Emu105

Where you find that info??


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Higher res, sorry if I'm late:


----------



## dteg

the knifing animation DEFINITELY needs to be shorter. its hard enough to knife an entire squad without each knife taking 2 minutes.


----------



## auroraborealis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


in bf2, the hit radius was legit, 1 rocket to 1 infantry means death...it seems like the hit radius on the infantry with the heli is like an assualt rifel, you have to hit them in the head with the rocket to kill them in 1 shot...kinda rediculous lol


I'm not too concerned by this. I have faith that they will work out the problems in the beta by the time of full release.


----------



## Lune

pewpewpewpewpewpew we just ordered the 2x Intel Xeon Westmere X5650 dedicated box lololo

bf3 y u so late


----------



## furmark

did anyone notice you wouldn't get your squad ammo when spawning on the recon spawn beacon , was wondering if this was a bug or going into release .

anyone fill me in


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the knifing animation DEFINITELY needs to be shorter. its hard enough to knife an entire squad without each knife taking 2 minutes.


no knifing should be consider the radius of enemies around you.

Where you stand your character speed and reaction (nervous system) respond if more than 2 enemies in the area and your knifing should be faster due you need to get away quickly. We need smarter Frostbite engine perphaps Frostbite 2.5. Character emotions, reactions and nervous system involve around enemies.

Combo knifing? Ninja?

If it is 1 vs 1, it does a standard animation speed.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


This. The helicopter rockets do plenty of damage against large targets (IMO too much, a good pilot can take a tank out in 1 volley, dont get me wrong, I like being able to take a tank out that quick, but then i hate it when Im the one in the tank.....) but they don't do squat when it comes to hitting infantry










Ya my tank got destroyed by 1 swoop from a chopper i was like bull


----------



## Ovrclck

Los Angeles,ca

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Amhro

i wish my 3.3 w/l ratio would last :/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


the knifing animation DEFINITELY needs to be shorter. its hard enough to knife an entire squad without each knife taking 2 minutes.


I agree. What ever happened to walking up to someone and just knifing them?

Now it needs to be some stupid slow animation to try and make it look cool for all the kiddies.


----------



## Lune

bf3







gotta love the useful admin

  
 You Tube


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I agree. What ever happened to walking up to someone and just knifing them?

Now it needs to be some stupid slow animation to try and make it look cool for all the kiddies.


I think they did it more for balance rather than appealing to the kids. I don't know about you but there is nothing worse than getting in a 1v1 gun fight and having the person panic knife, thus winning the "gun fight".

It makes sense what DICE have done. Use your gun when head on with an enemy, use your knife when sneaking up.


----------



## mylilpony

uncharted 3 multiplayer beta = nice way to kill time. or arkham city for non-PC


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I agree. What ever happened to walking up to someone and just knifing them?

Now it needs to be some stupid slow animation to try and make it look cool for all the kiddies.


Somewhere in between COD and the BF3 beta would be better. Don't like it in COD where you can knife from 20 feet away but really don't like the long animation in the BF3 beta. Especially hate if you get killed because you missed it and you have to wait to finish (even if you are slicing air) and get shot.

Same goes from standing up. It's cool animations, but if I'm looking down the sites and want to stand up, why do I have to completely lower my gun in order to do this. Would much rather it take longer to stand instead of lowering the gun right when an enemy pops out.


----------



## muels7

Are the beta servers down? I can't connect to battlelog


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *muels7*


Are the beta servers down? I can't connect to battlelog


http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...open-beta.html


----------



## muels7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...open-beta.html


Oh, I thought it didn't end until next weekend.... guess I was wrong about that.


----------



## CaPoX

I miss BF3 already


----------



## iLLGT3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaPoX*


I miss BF3 already










This.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Any more news about this showing up on Steam???


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Same goes from standing up. It's cool animations, but if I'm looking down the sites and want to stand up, why do I have to completely lower my gun in order to do this. Would much rather it take longer to stand instead of lowering the gun right when an enemy pops out.


they did this as a penalty for laying prone, and it works IMO. i think twice now before i drop to prone.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Any more news about this showing up on Steam???










It was confirmed by multiple sources to be a rumor.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Any more news about this showing up on Steam???










I don't think it is going to be on steam now, just Origin.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

What the hell happened to baseraping? My understanding is if you stray to an enemies base on foot, the countdown for being off the map starts?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


What the hell happened to baseraping? My understanding is if you stray to an enemies base on foot, the countdown for being off the map starts?










I got this too. It was an issue in BFBC2 do they said no more base rape from now on.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I'm sure the individual server owners/operators will be able to define the "protected zone". At least I hope,lol


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


they did this as a penalty for laying prone, and it works IMO. i think twice now before i drop to prone.


you can still kinda aim and fire when dropping in or getting up from prone though









I got a lucky kill once or twice while playing capsian over the weekend


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


It was confirmed by multiple sources to be a rumor.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I don't think it is going to be on steam now, just Origin.


Doh








---------

I like "Battlelog", but Origin is just spam imo


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone want my 6970's?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


I'm sure the individual server owners/operators will be able to define the "protected zone". At least I hope,lol


You can do that in BC2 so let's hope so ;p


----------



## BradleyW

Can anyone remember if the fps was higher or lower in BC2 beta compared to the final build with better graphics?


----------



## Stikes

JIHAD JEEP BEEP BEEP

  
 You Tube


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stikes*


jihad jeep beep beep

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cldpziau3-q


beep beep


----------



## djriful

*Interesting Article to read here:
BF3 - UMP-45 "only a little OP," Changes to Bolt-Action Rifles, and HC Mode Details*
http://mp1st.com/2011/10/10/bf3-ump-...-mode-details/

Sorry http://bf3blog.com/ that site is simply a fan site re-harse news from other sources.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


JIHAD JEEP BEEP BEEP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q


*WOW... terrorist is taking car bomb to the next level! At least we are safe from real world!*


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can anyone remember if the fps was higher or lower in BC2 beta compared to the final build with better graphics?


Probably the same performance Beta to Final in BFBC2.

Performance was improved with the 1st patch however.


----------



## BradleyW

Will i see much of a benefit with 580 sli?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


did anyone notice you wouldn't get your squad ammo when spawning on the recon spawn beacon , was wondering if this was a bug or going into release .

anyone fill me in










Same thing happened to me with squad explosives.

Anyone know where i should go to report bugs and glitches to DICE? I was going to do it after the Beta on the BattleLog, but now thats down.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will i see much of a benefit with 580 sli?


I said par but CFX HD 6970 perform better than a single 6990 but suffer in some micro-shutter.

Secondly, i'll say wait for the retail final then we will see. 580 is not going to disappear. Don't worry, you will get them cheaper in 2012 when new 600 series or 7000 series will be out.

My side, all I want to get ready for Bulldozer before GPU because I spend a tons of cash both of my GPUs already.

I'm planning to go on ahead and buy the CPU alone which i doubt it might work on my current board and if that is the case I'll get another motherboard. Sell the previous CPU and board to my dear friend since he needs a new desktop over his old XPS 8800GT SLI lol that's is old


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


*Interesting Article to read here:
BF3 â€" UMP-45 â€œonly a little OP,â€ Changes to Bolt-Action Rifles, and HC Mode Details*
http://mp1st.com/2011/10/10/bf3-ump-...-mode-details/

Sorry http://bf3blog.com/ that site is simply a fan site re-harse news from other sources.


Oh god like ways people complain so the idiots at dice make the snipers worse







Seriously isn't it bad enough we have a stupid sun coming off our scopes that cause idiots to blindly shoot across the map?


----------



## falcon26

I think people should wait until the final version is out before spending hundreds of dollars on crossfire or sli system.....


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will i see much of a benefit with 580 sli?


BradleyW, I guess you may get better driver support (and faster) but performance is apparently a little worse.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardOCP*

In general, we had better performance using video cards equipped with AMD GPUs than we did with NVIDIA GPUs. We downloaded the newest beta drivers from both GPU makers specifically released for this game. We tested each video card thoroughly, and the results with AMD video cards were faster, but not by much in this open beta.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HardOCP*

The BF3 open beta was playable on the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 at 2560x1600 with 16X AF, no AA, and mostly Ultra settings. We did have to disable motion blur and reduce the shadows setting to medium, but other detail settings were left at Ultra. In disabling MSAA, we also disabled "Post AA", which is MLAA.

The Radeon HD 6970 performed similarly. At 2560x1600, we disabled MSAA and MLAA, as well as motion blur in order to bring framerates up to an average of about 40 FPS and make the game playable. With the HD 6970, we did not have to lower the shadow quality setting. Both of these video cards gave us very high framerates at 1920x1200 with 4X MSAA and maximum in-game settings selected.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...mage_quality/2

I know this is for 1 card but proper driver should make this game scale properly on both sides.
580 are overpriced.


----------



## BradleyW

hmmmm?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Oh god like ways people complain so the idiots at dice make the snipers worse







Seriously isn't it bad enough we have a stupid sun coming off our scopes that cause idiots to blindly shoot across the map?


Its so bright, that a few times i had thought it was a flashlight. Then when it showed a recon sniper killed me, i was like "What the efff??!?

Im a sniper, and ive used the glint to snipe people across the map without ever seeing them.


----------



## BradleyW

I think i might have to hold off till i test the 6970's on the final release before making a decision on moving to 580's. The thing what i don't like about 580's is that they don't scale at x2 like AMD in most games.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I think i might have to hold off till i test the 6970's on the final release before making a decision on moving to 580's. The thing what i don't like about 580's is that they don't scale at x2 like AMD in most games.


Hold my hands!

(just kidding)

Wait for the release. Don't rush it otherwise you might be making more moves and waste of money and times.


----------



## BradleyW

If the cards don't sell on ebay after the 24h is up then i will hang on to the 6970's for release. It's just.......those SS of single player, it scared me how much power it might require. Also i don't like how i struggle to run MSAA with my 6970's.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


If the cards don't sell on ebay after the 24h is up then i will hang on to the 6970's for release. It's just.......those SS of single player, it scared me how much power it might require. Also i don't like how i struggle to run MSAA with my 6970's.


I think the final retail will allow to use FXAA/MLAA which has a little performance impact compare to MSAA.

It was started in the Powerpoint of DICE. I have the whole powerpoint presentation.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I think the final retail will allow to use FXAA/MLAA which has a little performance impact compare to MSAA.

It was started in the Powerpoint of DICE. I have the whole powerpoint presentation.


send it to [email protected]


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Its so bright, that a few times i had thought it was a flashlight. Then when it showed a recon sniper killed me, i was like "What the efff??!?

Im a sniper, and ive used the glint to snipe people across the map without ever seeing them.


I also noticed that watches too give off glints and flares. Btw is the beta over cause I can't connect? I heard today was the last day but I'm not sure if the cut off time was noon or midnight.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I also noticed that watches too give off glints and flares. Btw is the beta over cause I can't connect? I heard today was the last day but I'm not sure if the cut off time was noon or midnight.


Yes. It is over.


----------



## Higgins

We had enough talk about performance before the beta was released, and once again it's become the main focus. Take the talk about performance to the benchmark thread.

News and videos about BF3 shouldn't get buried under 100 posts about FPS or what card would be best. That question has been asked a million times, and *no one is going to know until the final game is released.*


----------



## penguin0

Anyone else feel like the machine guns for support were sort of under powered? The inaccuracy without a bi-pod was just crazy...


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguin0*


Anyone else feel like the machine guns for support were sort of under powered? The inaccuracy without a bi-pod was just crazy...


tried support once, the recoil said NOPE


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


send it to [email protected]


sent.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


We had enough talk about performance before the beta was released, and once again it's become the main focus. Take the talk about performance to the benchmark thread.

News and videos about BF3 shouldn't get buried under 100 posts about FPS or what card would be best. That question has been asked a million times, and *no one is going to know until the final game is released.*


I wonder why mine is not added. Its' on page 10

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...l#post15167440


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for sending.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I wonder why mine is not added. Its' on page 10

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...l#post15167440


I am not the OP for that thread. Point is, this is not the benchmark thread, that is.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *penguin0*


Anyone else feel like the machine guns for support were sort of under powered? The inaccuracy without a bi-pod was just crazy...


Under powered not really, I've gotten nearly 80% of my total kills from the M249. It is a pretty inaccurate but I guess I just got used to it and it was definitely more usable when I unlocked the ACOG, grip and more ammo/bigger clips for it. Then I jumped around a bit to the UMP and a couple of the shotty's which imo kinda sucked but hopefully it was just beta blues.


----------



## Xyxyll

Where did everyone pre-order from? Did the store's preorder bonus play a role?

I'm trying to decide whether to preorder from Origin or Best Buy.
http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...e-order-offers


----------



## Lune




----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












wow that is so true! hilarious!


----------



## hydropwnics

why couldnt beta just run till release im going through withdrawal already


----------



## Jayce1971

Are you trying to say that this game isn't affiliated in any way with steam/valve? My God, I'm going to pre-order right now!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaPoX*


I miss BF3 already










Me too. I'm so glad we got a bit more Caspian in before they shut it down though. I had me some fun









Still don't know what the hell those T-TUGs things did though....weird.


----------



## dealio

nooooooooooo... just noticed its gone









i hoped it would stay until midnight EST.. i hate you GTM+2... http://www.worldtimeserver.com/current_time_in_SE.aspx


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*






















That's amazing.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Me too. I'm so glad we got a bit more Caspian in before they shut it down though. I had me some fun









Still don't know what the hell those T-TUGs things did though....weird.


T-ugs or w/e the hell = motion sensor that wasn't working in the BETA


----------



## =Tac=

Too bad beta's over. Was almost going to pick up the LE version but I'm going to hold off. Love Battlefield and enjoyed the beta, but thankfully (?) I have too many games on Steam to finish and really need to finally play games I've bought. Gonna suck, but hopefully by the time I'm down finishing these games Shogun 2 and BF3 will be nicely priced.

Plus, by then it should be killer.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*









why couldnt beta just run till release im going through withdrawal already


SERIOUSLY! I'm playing BFBC2 MP and MoH MP and it's making me feel like going to see a prostitute after breaking up with the love of my life! Epic BF3 Withdrawals!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


SERIOUSLY! I'm playing BFBC2 MP and MoH MP and it's making me feel like going to see a prostitute after breaking up with the love of my life! Epic BF3 Withdrawals!


Seriously, playing BC2 and getting in the tanks was like "what the hell is this?"

BF3 has its hazards with infantry against tanks. I don't count them out, but they should be damned scared. When a tank rolled up, people ducked for cover. lol


----------



## glycerin256

Now that the beta is over and I am having withdrawals I will probably start visiting this thread again. In the past 2 week I have missed a little over 700 pages. Flippin' crazy! How did you guys take time out the game to come here and read 700 pages times 20 posts per page?!?! That's 14000 posts!!!

Just sayin. I was playing.


----------



## Spct

Lol, I click last page, then go back one more, last 2 pages gets me up to speed.

caspian........my caspian.... i miss you caspian.........


----------



## Inverse

You Tube  



 
You'll understand this video if you're one of the pro players. You know who you are.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_b-2...feature=relmfu

You'll understand this video if you're one of the pro players. You know who you are.


There is sooo much truth in that video...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_b-2...feature=relmfu

You'll understand this video if you're one of the pro players. You know who you are.


Epic video and true. Lol "Dude trying to pistol whip me, sorry my gun's bigger than yours"


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_b-2...feature=relmfu

You'll understand this video if you're one of the pro players. You know who you are.


Love the grenade throw rebound into his face.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_b-2...feature=relmfu

You'll understand this video if you're one of the pro players. You know who you are.


This video = absolute truth.


----------



## linkin93

I'll just post my videos of the beta here to hoard views









  
 You Tube


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't know if this is a repost but it's new gameplay that i've never seen.

  
 You Tube


----------



## EVILNOK

I always wondered why people won't play the objective. Good KDR is nice and all but if you don't arm/disarm/cap points/ support squad etc etc. the best KDR in the world won't win the match. I think a lot of times people are waiting for someone to take the lead/ give direction. I know quite a few times I'd be telling them to "push or lose" and try to take point myself. I'd turn around and there would be a squad(sometimes not my squad mind you) tossing health, covering the rear flank (add other helpful things here). Then other times you go forward and do all kinds of awesome things to die and find your squad haven't moved from the last time you spawned on them.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I always wondered why people won't play the objective. Good KDR is nice and all but if you don't arm/disarm/cap points/ support squad etc etc. the best KDR in the world won't win the match. I think a lot of times people are waiting for someone to take the lead/ give direction. I know quite a few times I'd be telling them to "push or lose" and try to take point myself. I'd turn around and there would be a squad(sometimes not my squad mind you) tossing health, covering the rear flank (add other helpful things here). Then other times you go forward and do all kinds of awesome things to die and find your squad haven't moved from the last time you spawned on them.










Because they play exactly like COD... as the round end. They are pissed and sad... well duh! They didn't do *****.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...rkand-weapons/

back to karkand weapons


----------



## BreakDown

i think this will be a great game, but not the battlefield 3 we wanted, i have not seen the communication/co-operation expected, the game does not encourage team work as much as it should IMO. hope im wrong.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...rkand-weapons/

back to karkand weapons










I can't wait for the L96 :]


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Because they play exactly like COD... as the round end. They are pissed and sad... well duh! They didn't do *****.


Most people seem to be more worried about their KDR ratio as proven in this thread. Almost every other screen shot that was posted was of someone showing the scorescreen showing off their ratio. Probably the reason being is objectives don't really give that many points I think it is something lke 100 pts for neutralizing a flag and another 100 for capturing it and it is very difficult to do this


----------



## joarangoe

Almost 20.000 posts... amazing.

This thread as of sep 27th:


----------



## Modus

I can't play any games until Oct 25th. Tried BC2 but...just didn't feel right :/


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


I can't play any games until Oct 25th. Tried BC2 but...just didn't feel right :/


FPS isn't the only genre of game out there!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I honestly like Bad Company 2 more than Battlefield 3. I feel like it's too easy to earn points, and they're just throwing points at you, sometimes for things not even worth mentioning. I mean, "SQUAD SPAWN ON YOU 10", do you really need 10 points for something you didn't even do?

I miss the times in Bad Company 2 when I had to earn my points. I dislike the 100 point per kill system. In more ways than 1 I feel like that this is just a Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 2 hybrid.

Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely buying this game, but I'm fairly disappointed and I just don't see the hype. All in all, it's the same gameplay from the previous games in the franchise.


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


FPS isn't the only genre of game out there!











but it's the only one I like







.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Most people seem to be more worried about their KDR ratio as proven in this thread. Almost every other screen shot that was posted was of someone showing the scorescreen showing off their ratio. Probably the reason being is objectives don't really give that many points I think it is something lke 100 pts for neutralizing a flag and another 100 for capturing it and it is very difficult to do this


Yes and no, but they are the one wonder why other people get rank up to 40+ and they are still low ball rank 20s. If they want to rank up fast, they better cooperate at the objectives.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15255862*
> I honestly like Bad Company 2 more than Battlefield 3. I feel like it's too easy to earn points, and they're just throwing points at you, sometimes for things not even worth mentioning. I mean, "SQUAD SPAWN ON YOU 10", do you really need 10 points for something you didn't even do?
> 
> I miss the times in Bad Company 2 when I had to earn my points. I dislike the 100 point per kill system. In more ways than 1 I feel like that this is just a Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 2 hybrid.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely buying this game, but I'm fairly disappointed and I just don't see the hype. All in all, it's the same gameplay from the previous games in the franchise.


I see what you're saying but also remember that there are A LOT more unlocks in BF3 than in BC2. You still have to grind out a lot if you want that particular gun with that particular loadout. Plus in the age of CoD, they have to give you a constant sense of accomplishment or else casual players will feel like they're getting nowhere.


----------



## Brainsick

Will I be able to play this game in quality settings with my sig rig in 1280x1024? (I have a CRT monitor).

also, holy **** @ this thread having 2000 pages.


----------



## drizek

It isn't 2000 yet, but it might be soon

Your sig rig should be able to handle it at Medium/High I think.


----------



## Inverse

It'll be 2000 on this post~ lol

Edit: Damnit~


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Can't wait 2 more weeks from today!!


----------



## labbu63

^20k not for another 13 posts


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick;15256607*
> Will I be able to play this game in quality settings with my sig rig in 1280x1024? (I have a CRT monitor).
> 
> also, holy **** @ this thread having 2000 pages.


You should be fine at that resolution.


----------



## Brainsick

One more thing, I don't want to derail this thread, but im wondering, what's the equivalent of 1280x1024 on a LCD monitor? cause im getting one in a few days... 1280x720? ... or something like that? sorry for my lack of knowledge.


----------



## NateN34

Page 2000.









Dang still on page 1999...


----------



## HaGGeN

Argh.. what shall I do without the beta ): So bored. At least a couple more weeks left for the glorious day we shall all come to see as " Battlefield Day " all around the world.


----------



## PrototypeT800

2k pages wow. People really love talking about BF3.


----------



## HaGGeN

Don't worry, someone will make it to page 2000 any second now









EDIT: Nvm. Looks like it's been accomplished! Wow!


----------



## linkin93

After playing the beta it reminds me of how crappy CS:S is


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick;15256972*
> One more thing, I don't want to derail this thread, but im wondering, what's the equivalent of 1280x1024 on a LCD monitor? cause im getting one in a few days... 1280x720? ... or something like that? sorry for my lack of knowledge.


Do the multiply

1280x720 =
vs
1280x1024

The 720 is more widerscreen but seriously just get 1080p monitor they are cheap low as $150 I've seen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

DICE spoiled my gaming experiences. Now all other games aren't interested to play in my steam list. Thanks DICE. BF3 withdrawal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyldefang

I...need...my...fix


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15257010*
> Do the multiply
> 
> 1280x720 =
> vs
> 1280x1024
> 
> The 720 is more widerscreen but seriously just get 1080p monitor they are cheap low as $150 I've seen.


thank you!


----------



## VettePilot

Almost as much as they like talking about the Kardashians.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800;15256994*
> 2k pages wow. People really love talking about BF3.


----------



## Tobuk

Wow, 20,000 posts...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15256997*
> After playing the beta it reminds me of how crappy CS:S is


[email protected] avatar. that was one of the dumbest bugs in the beta...


----------



## Zackcy

I used to like Battlefield before it was mainstream man.


----------



## teckno-uzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15255298*
> I always wondered why people won't play the objective. Good KDR is nice and all but if you don't arm/disarm/cap points/ support squad etc etc. the best KDR in the world won't win the match. I think a lot of times people are waiting for someone to take the lead/ give direction. I know quite a few times I'd be telling them to "push or lose" and try to take point myself. I'd turn around and there would be a squad(sometimes not my squad mind you) tossing health, covering the rear flank (add other helpful things here). Then other times you go forward and do all kinds of awesome things to die and find your squad haven't moved from the last time you spawned on them.


This!

i noticed that people need to hear at least one voice to give direction otherwise it will be just a KDR fest while you're trying to get out of your spawn point. I absolutely love how REAL teamwork and communication will be important in this game as all BF titles have been.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15255815*
> FPS isn't the only genre of game out there!


Yup, the other one is racing!

Vroom! Vroom! and Pew! Pew!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15257362*
> I used to like Battlefield before it was mainstream man.


The hipsters are becoming gamers!


----------



## Herophobic

free bf3 for the first post on page 3000
gogogogo

sry, had to off topic a bit


----------



## Inverse

Just bought Metro 2033 on Steam for 5 bucks, holy frijoles.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15258037*
> Just bought Metro 2033 on Steam for 5 bucks, holy frijoles.


lol i have't turned on steam in several days, thanks for reminding me.
just bought it, 2.5euros


----------



## Inverse

Yeah~ I saw the price then was like "Well I don't know much about this game~ let me check out the trailer or something..."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc2hhef-Nzo[/ame]

Then I opened my credit card and...


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15258037*
> Just bought Metro 2033 on Steam for 5 bucks, holy frijoles.


Thanks for the headz up!







just got it to kill some time before the 25th.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15257018*
> DICE spoiled my gaming experiences. Now all other games aren't interested to play in my steam list. Thanks DICE. BF3 withdrawal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS lol.... i cant even play black ops or anything right now... it all seems dull and bland... this is what is making me think i dont even want to get mw3 because I have a feeling it will collect dust while im burning through hours of bf3.....


----------



## NorCa

Agree, played Fear3 today and it was awful


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick;15256607*
> Will I be able to play this game in quality settings with my sig rig in 1280x1024? (I have a CRT monitor).
> 
> also, holy **** @ this thread having 2000 pages.


I think at that resolution you should be fine.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15258037*
> Just bought Metro 2033 on Steam for 5 bucks, holy frijoles.


Available til Oct 17th!


----------



## swindle

Bam! How COOL was this game yo?

Full screen that for the cool blood effect on the wall. Impressive.










LOL choice parking bro...










Just plain rude tbh swindle.










Badass tank you got there buddy.










Random mid reload animation. Cool enough.










I thought the explosions and smoke effects where awesome tbh.










Dog fighting action. My only screen shot of my only kill in the jets. Hell I was fresh. Straight noob.










Again, just plain rude.


----------



## evensen007

LMAO @ the guys avatar with the stretch head! "Be advised!".

Having Bf3 withdrawals, I went back into BC2 for the first time in almost a year. I was basically raped to death by a bunch of Lvl 50 guys running around with every upgrade and advantage you can get in the game. In a tank? Dead in 2 rpg shots. In a chopper? Dead in 1 rpg shot. On foot, prepare to be ultimately raped. Yikes, and on top of that it wasn't as fun as I had remembered it. Classes make more sense in BF3. Why was my heavy machine gunner running around with med kits and paddles?

BC2 also reminded me how awful communication can be in this game. No one talking to each other and just playing their own battles. I really hope this improves in BF3.

Also, Lawlz at whoever added "brads fps" to the tags of this thread. Truth!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


LMAO @ the guys avatar with the stretch head! "Be advised!"...Lawlz at whoever added "brads fps" to the tags of this thread. Truth!


ROFLX2 PE Edition


----------



## furmark

i tried bfbc2 for 10 seconds , shut it down and cried deeply .


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...rkand-weapons/

back to karkand weapons










L85 YES YES YES. SOOO much nostalgia right now. That was like... the only gun i used in BF2. Switching between burst and sniping with single shot. I miss it so much :'(

Excited for the old weapons though


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


L85...burst...












That was the 3 shot gun, right? W/ the sweet two tone color!? I also loved that thing. One of my favs!









EDIT: Oh wow...this makes me want to install BF2. Are their still servers up?


----------



## Aesir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15260277*
> EDIT: Oh wow...this makes me want to install BF2. Are their still servers up?


Yep there's still quite a few servers up.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh man...3 CD-ROM's?! Are you kidding me. I'd have to move the whole pc to get to the drive, then wait 2 hours for the install. Gosh, I forgot what a PITA that was, lol!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


LMAO @ the guys avatar with the stretch head! "Be advised!".

Having Bf3 withdrawals, I went back into BC2 for the first time in almost a year. I was basically raped to death by a bunch of Lvl 50 guys running around with every upgrade and advantage you can get in the game. In a tank? Dead in 2 rpg shots. In a chopper? Dead in 1 rpg shot. On foot, prepare to be ultimately raped. Yikes, and on top of that it wasn't as fun as I had remembered it. Classes make more sense in BF3. Why was my heavy machine gunner running around with med kits and paddles?

BC2 also reminded me how awful communication can be in this game. No one talking to each other and just playing their own battles. I really hope this improves in BF3.

Also, Lawlz at whoever added "brads fps" to the tags of this thread. Truth!


Really? I played on ranked hardcore server last night 14/0 ... It's so easy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*









why couldnt beta just run till release im going through withdrawal already


It takes maintenance, and with the release date exactly 14 days away they have more to worry about. They also need to finish up work on Battlelog. Since the game works through Battlelog, we may have had a lot of downtimes anyway if the beta were to be extended.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


It takes maintenance, and with the release date exactly 14 days away they have more to worry about. They also need to finish up work on Battlelog. Since the game works through Battlelog, we may have had a lot of downtimes anyway if the beta were to be extended.


but but...


----------



## Jodiuh

Gosh...wouldn't it be great if the beta went at least til today? I mean, that way in case anyone got a pair of top end Nvidia cards, they could at least TRY it out?

*poke, poke*


----------



## Lune

rofl


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Gosh...wouldn't it be great if the beta went at least til today? I mean, that way in case anyone got a pair of top end Nvidia cards, they could at least TRY it out?

*poke, poke*










I feel no sympathy


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15260588*
> It takes maintenance, and with the release date exactly 14 days away they have more to worry about. They also need to finish up work on Battlelog. Since the game works through Battlelog, we may have had a lot of downtimes anyway if the beta were to be extended.


it was a rhetorical question


----------



## ThorsMalice

Had a guild mate during our raid all excited about playing the beta, he had just finished downloading it but hadn't had time to play yet because of raid. Got him all pumped up then notified him that sadly it was ending within the day, I could taste the tears through my monitor


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*


Had a guild mate during our raid all excited about playing the beta, he had just finished downloading it but hadn't had time to play yet because of raid. Got him all pumped up then notified him that sadly it was ending within the day, I could taste the tears through my monitor










u r mean


----------



## Jodiuh

Good man! The more zombies we can get off the MMO train and into proper PC gaming ala Battlefield, the closer we come to ending that diseased genre.

TLDR; Had a LAN ruined by WoW's release and I'm still bitter.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15260865*
> Good man! The more zombies we can get off the MMO train and into proper PC gaming ala Battlefield, the closer we come to ending that diseased genre.
> TLDR; Had a LAN ruined by WoW's release and I'm still bitter.


Yea I like my wow but i'm a FPS guy first and foremost ever since Quake. Even better then the guild mate, got the girl to start playing it too







, nothing better then staying up till dawn listening to her get excited when she manages to kill someone.


----------



## Jodiuh

Unacceptable. I recommend seeing a specialist for the both of you.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15261266*
> Unacceptable. I recommend seeing a specialist for the both of you.


I only punched in about 21 hours into the beta hitting rank 45 thanks to evil college classes







, she logged about a good 28 hours and blamed me for creating a monster cause now she's hooked on fps's even though she isn't that good at them







. Can't wait for release so we can play through Campaign/Co-op!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice;15261431*
> I only punched in about 21 hours into the beta hitting rank 45 thanks to evil college classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , she logged about a good 28 hours and blamed me for creating a monster cause now she's hooked on fps's even though she isn't that good at them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait for release so we can play through Campaign/Co-op!


Wow hahaha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15260277*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the 3 shot gun, right? W/ the sweet two tone color!? I also loved that thing. One of my favs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Oh wow...this makes me want to install BF2. Are their still servers up?


Yes there are plenty of servers still running! Bf2 is still worth playing IMO
Thats great news, i love the new weapons they are adding in the expansion pack.
Wich include three of my favorites from bf2.

1. jackhammer - cleaned out entire squads with this baby.









2. L96A1- Best sniper rifle in bf2 (IMO)

3. MG 36 -My favorite LMG in bf2


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15260657*
> I feel no sympathy


Me either no sympathy at all, its more jelousy that im feeling.


----------



## Lune

Uploaded on Battlefield channel.. unlisted for some reason

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijJqnXIf2iU&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Jodiuh

LAME! Where's the in game footage?!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15260865*
> Good man! The more zombies we can get off the MMO train and into *proper PC gaming ala Battlefield*, the closer we come to ending that diseased genre.
> 
> TLDR; Had a LAN ruined by WoW's release and I'm still bitter.


I loled.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15258335*
> THIS lol.... i cant even play black ops or anything right now... it all seems dull and bland... this is what is making me think i dont even want to get mw3 because I have a feeling it will collect dust while im burning through hours of bf3.....


I never needed BF3 to tell me that Black Ops was dull and bland. yes, i assure you that if you even have the slightest inkling that you wont be playing MW3 over BF3, you're right. Rent it, dont even bother buying it. It will suck for the PC even if its enjoyable on the Xbox. There hasnt been a good CoD PC version since Modern Warfare 1. DICE seems to be doing well with every game they make though


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesir;15260330*
> Yep there's still quite a few servers up.


I'm reinstalling BF2 tonight as well. These servers clean (i.e. not hackers running around)?

Anyone want to play? Skype preferred, but I'll use whatever.


----------



## doc2142

Anyone unlocked the missiles in jets? Can you lock on to ground vehicles?

If so, how many missiles do you fire at once? I assume its 2, and are those 2 sufficient to take out a tank or a light armor vehicle?


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15263791*
> Anyone unlocked the missiles in jets? Can you lock on to ground vehicles?
> 
> If so, how many missiles do you fire at once? I assume its 2, and are those 2 sufficient to take out a tank or a light armor vehicle?


Yes you can lock on. Actually you have to lock on. It only shot one missle. It would only disable so you would need a second pass...even with the jeeps.


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doc2142*   Anyone unlocked the missiles in jets? Can you lock on to ground vehicles?

If so, how many missiles do you fire at once? I assume its 2, and are those 2 sufficient to take out a tank or a light armor vehicle?  
Made a vid like 2 weeks ago. You have to choose between Heatseekers or Guided missiles.

  
 You Tube


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Made a vid like 2 weeks ago. You have to choose between Heatseekers or Guided missiles.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP9m3Mp5d7A&hd=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYCM6EoZA4A&hd=1


Ok question: The guided missiles is different than heatseekers?

With Heatseekers can you lock on both jets and ground vehicles?

What about guided missiles?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Ok question: The guided missiles is different than heatseekers?

With Heatseekers can you lock on both jets and ground vehicles?

What about guided missiles?


I already told ya lawl







Heatseekers = Air to Air only (Jets, choppers) you have to pick between Heatseekers or Guided missiles. Guided missiles = air to ground only

If you are a good jet pilot, you would go for Guided missiles. Why? A real good jet pilot would never use heatseekers as it's a waste of time following some guy with flares turning left and right all the time thinking hes all cool... what I do is I sneak on them so badly that they can't even figure out whats happening, brrrr them down with the main gun while having guided missiles.. you won't be seeing many heatseeker jets trust me (at least the good jet pilots)


----------



## Beens17

One missile actually

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=dKBFzV1Lgec


----------



## Lune

Guided tank shell







btw I know it looks OP, but the tanks are already too easy to take down so they kinda need something : / You can avoid this "missile" by using the IR smoke and hiding behind trees / something, not OP at all, but fun to have / use

  
 You Tube


----------



## Monkmachine

1131480 seconds left until full release!


----------



## Blackops_2

I wish they would go back to 6 man squads 4 man squads with 64 players on a huge map, just feels so small..


----------



## Xyxyll

I didn't know it had gone back down but I agree with you there. If you think about it, a 32 man competitive conquest team will want 2 in jets, 2 in helis, and 1 or 2 AA+spotters in a squad, with the rest of the team divided amongst squads and flag objectives.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


I didn't know it had gone back down but I agree with you there. If you think about it, a 32 man competitive conquest team will want 2 in jets, 2 in helis, and 1 or 2 AA+spotters in a squad, with the rest of the team divided amongst squads and flag objectives.


Exactly so say, 2 squad members want to be in jets for air to ground support, yet since there are only four man squads, that leaves 2 men crippled on the ground without much chance of survival to begin with. Just makes no sense.


----------



## =Tac=

Capping Recon to a proportional to your team count would be nice too. I always liked how on America's Army were you were designated only 1 MG for every 4/5 players.

If they had something like 1-2 Recon per 8 players it would be nice, is it stands it seems you get 3 out of the 4 squad members being snipers and not doing squat.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Capping Recon to a proportional to your team count would be nice too. I always liked how on America's Army were you were designated only 1 MG for every 4/5 players.

If they had something like 1-2 Recon per 8 players it would be nice, is it stands it seems you get 3 out of the 4 squad members being snipers and not doing squat.


Don't agree with it because then what happens if those 2 ppl suck? Then you just wasted a great asset to the team.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Don't agree with it because then what happens if those 2 ppl suck? Then you just wasted a great asset to the team.


Same. There should be very little restricting to pub servers unless they allow our own dedicated servers + mod tools. Obviously in competitive play rules can be integrated if necessary.


----------



## doc2142

I don't like the conquest point system though. I feel like we shouldn't lose points of death. Tickets should only be on capturing the flag. A lot of time I see flags going back and forth between teams, however, when I look down on a score one team is a head of another by atleast 100.

We shouldn't be rewarded for camping random places, we should be rewarded for completing object which is take the flag and hold it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*


1131480 seconds left until full release!


That's not true!


----------



## linkin93




----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*












I almost cried [email protected]!


----------



## BradleyW

I wish all the players had long neck glitch! That would be extremely funny.


----------



## swindle

What a bizarre glitch that was...


----------



## Jodiuh

Beta over:








Amazon deal:


















I missed that Metro2033 deal, but

  BF3 for $41.99 makes up for it. Hurry!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*




















Thats soooo awesome.

I am going to find it hard to rank up on the jets when all the stingers come out. I couldnt stay in the air for 2 minutes on some servers due to stinger after stinger. Without flares, thats difficult.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Beta over:








Amazon deal:


















I missed that Metro2033 deal, but BF3 for $41.99 makes up for it. Hurry!


What promotion is that for the -5


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Beta over:








Amazon deal:


















I missed that Metro2033 deal, but BF3 for $41.99 makes up for it. Hurry!


Wow, nice find!


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*












ahahaha


----------



## Lune

What do you people think about LAV / Tunguska having more armor than Abrams / T90

They seem to die way harder, which in my book is stupid as hell. I have no problem killing them, but it's just weird.

I mean seriously.. LAV which pretty much is a truck with some armor has more survivability than an actual TANK


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What do you people think about LAV / Tunguska having more armor than Abrams / T90

They seem to die way harder, which in my book is stupid as hell. I have no problem killing them, but it's just weird.

I mean seriously.. LAV which pretty much is a truck with some armor has more survivability than an actual TANK


This might possibly be changed in the final release. Unless the LAV is built specificly for explosive protection? Clutching at straws.


----------



## t3haxle

Anyone else think stinger missiles are stupid? They take literally no skill to use.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15266124*
> Anyone else think stinger missiles are stupid? They take literally no skill to use.


That's the idea of a Stinger.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15266175*
> That's the idea of a Stinger.


It's terrible balance.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15266016*
> What do you people think about LAV / Tunguska having more armor than Abrams / T90
> 
> They seem to die way harder, which in my book is stupid as hell. I have no problem killing them, but it's just weird.
> 
> I mean seriously.. LAV which pretty much is a truck with some armor has more survivability than an actual TANK


I hated that... I could destroy tanks in a chopper in one strafe, but couldn't do that to the LAV/Tunguska. By the time I managed to turn the chopper around, the LAV/Tunguska would shoot me down with like 10 rounds...

To add to that, the gunner could take out the AA with his cannon after I launch all my rockets, but he/she doesn't. They always seemed to focus on spray at low flying jets and trees.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15266185*
> It's terrible balance.


I hate the idea of a Stinger when i'm in a jet!
Then again, without Stingers, try shooting a jet down that's going faster than anything else can possibly go in this game with an RPG that's probably going to blow your arm off anyway.


----------



## Mr.Pie

is it even possible to avoid a missile after its locked on without flares? I personally think that they should throw a smoke trail or something cause right now you can't see any....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15265922*
> What promotion is that for the -5


Oh, its something Amazon gave me as a customer service thing, sorry, should have mentioned it. Still $42 bucks for what's probably just going to be a key for Origin's the best I've seen yet. They don't charge til it ships/releases and if it goes down in price, you get that price. IIRC, physical warfare pack doesn't come with it like Origin, but I think we all get that @ some point.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15261895*
> Uploaded on Battlefield channel.. unlisted for some reason
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijJqnXIf2iU&hd=1


what interesting is that sometime for those who never seen BF3 trailer or gameplay. They have no way to tell which part is in game and real life.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

My problem with stingers is their agility, they can literally turn 180 degrees on a dime and still hit you.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15266345*
> is it even possible to avoid a missile after its locked on without flares? I personally think that they should throw a smoke trail or something cause right now you can't see any....


Yes i got locked on many times but i just spin around and do all sorts of tricks.

ACHILEE5 Recorded this when we were playing together. (I'm in the jet)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dna_et-E8o[/ame]


----------



## WorldExclusive

Complaining = Bottom in team scoring

They seem to go together quite well.


----------



## olliiee

Stingers are a must. I'm sure when your in a helicopter you don't mind but a half competent pilot doing strafing runs is an extremely deadly, without stingers the helicopters would be crazy impossible to kill. Yes you can hit them with an RPG but that is not terribly easy when your under fire.

Biggest issue with the stinger is maybe the range but even then the jets and choppas have to be pretty close to lock on and it takes more than one stinger to kill anything. Even if I could get two hits on a jet it would only be a disable anyway.

Tbh I can live with the stingers, it makes the game more balanced, sorry if that ruins you guys 30-0 game in helicopters..


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15266459*
> Stingers are a must. I'm sure when your in a helicopter you don't mind but a half competent pilot doing strafing runs is an extremely deadly, without stingers the helicopters would be crazy impossible to kill. Yes you can hit them with an RPG but that is not terribly easy when your under fire.
> 
> Biggest issue with the stinger is maybe the range but even then the jets and choppas have to be pretty close to lock on and it takes more than one stinger to kill anything. Even if I could get two hits on a jet it would only be a disable anyway.
> 
> Tbh I can live with the stingers, it makes the game more balanced, sorry if that ruins you guys 30-0 game in helicopters..


disabling a jet or heli or even just dropping them to >40% health makes it hard to control......

your jet looses afterburner...by >25% the jets starts yawing heavily to either left or right and its un-flyable, the heli just literally falls out the sky with 1 hit...


----------



## djriful

What sucks is that most people will be engineer in big maps contains vehicles. You always have a primary and secondary gun then you have a big ass RPG weapon on your back for any purposes.

My RPG accuracy is 60%-70% at long range shot 350+ meters, mainly shooting at campers, infantry and a bit to tanks.

Because whatever someone 3D spot over the other side... I just launch my missile across the field.

/cheap /noob

.___.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15266494*
> disabling a jet or heli or even just dropping them to >40% health makes it hard to control......
> 
> your jet looses afterburner...by >25% the jets starts yawing heavily to either left or right and its un-flyable, the heli just literally falls out the sky with 1 hit...


Not only that but your loosing health once you get "disabled" Hell once your disabled it's usually over. More or less you might make it in a chopper, but if your facing a decent enemy pilot as soon as you land and try and repair boom your gone..

I didn't realize i couldn't have air to air and air to ground missiles thats some bull. They shoulda just left bombs in.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15266494*
> disabling a jet or heli or even just dropping them to >40% health makes it hard to control......
> 
> your jet looses afterburner...by >25% the jets starts yawing heavily to either left or right and its un-flyable, the heli just literally falls out the sky with 1 hit...


That's not a problem







Just land and repair, easy to control... you just gotta push right if it's going left by tapping.


----------



## Lune

Sigh.........










https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/status/123892438690574338


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15266522*
> What sucks is that most people will be engineer in big maps contains vehicles. You always have a primary and secondary gun then you have a big ass RPG weapon on your back for any purposes.
> 
> My RPG accuracy is 60%-70% at long range shot 350+ meters, mainly shooting at campers, infantry and a bit to tanks.
> 
> Because whatever someone 3D spot over the other side... I just launch my missile across the field.
> 
> /cheap /noob
> 
> .___.


Thing that made me mad was I only play Engineer in BFBC2, so that's how I will play in BF3.
I play Caspian Border I'm lucky to run into one or two Support or Medic class out of 32 players...

Looking for ammo for my PDW-R and all I see are rockets.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15266494*
> disabling a jet or heli or even just dropping them to >40% health makes it hard to control......
> 
> your jet looses afterburner...by >25% the jets starts yawing heavily to either left or right and its un-flyable, the heli just literally falls out the sky with 1 hit...


Maybe on the servers you guys play on its unbalanced but the ones I was on (AU) playing with my friends we didn't usually equip stingers but rather RPGs for tanks. The stinger only comes out when a good pilot starts dominating. Losing the chopper after scoring 5+ kills really isn't something to complain about. But thats just how I view it, maybe you guys get shot down by a team of engineers but that wasn't the case from what I saw.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olliiee;15266751*
> Maybe on the servers you guys play on its unbalanced but the ones I was on (AU) playing with my friends we didn't usually equip stingers but rather RPGs for tanks. The stinger only comes out when a good pilot starts dominating. Losing the chopper after scoring 5+ kills really isn't something to complain about. But thats just how I view it, maybe you guys get shot down by a team of engineers but that wasn't the case from what I saw.


Last game I saw a squad of 100% engineer camping near enemy base to RPG the hell out of the aircraft. It was fun to watch 4 missiles shot at the same time. There is no escape that aircraft is doomed.


----------



## Lune

I am going to tell ya the truth... choppers need some fixing we all know that, but as long as you know what you are doing you can dominate with it (even tho it's broken) flares don't work (As a gunner) also jets flip your chopper by hitting you with 1 BULLET from the main gun. Hope they fix that as it's obviously a bug you can't do anything about it

Other than that... the choppers are sexy


----------



## Herophobic

damn it lune, no battlerecorder for you

you'll have to go through the trouble of opening up fraps and shooting some awesome videos for us


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15267551*
> damn it lune, no battlerecorder for you
> 
> you'll have to go through the trouble of opening up fraps and shooting some awesome videos for us


But but.. battlerecorder ;(


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15264843*
> I wish they would go back to 6 man squads 4 man squads with 64 players on a huge map, just feels so small..


2 or 3 times on Caspian I was actually in a 6 man squad. Not sure if it was a bug or if it works that way for 64 player maps.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15267947*
> 2 or 3 times on Caspian I was actually in a 6 man squad. Not sure if it was a bug or if it works that way for 64 player maps.


That's true I thought it was just me lol!! I always end up being in 6 man squads







must be some glitch.. and it's sad how a glitch can make it work and they can't, wth? they don't want to or what


----------



## labbu63

guys i was thinking about 6 man squads and i noticed say the team was full and everyone was in a squad right there would always be one squad with 4 people while everyone else has 6 but with 4 man squads if the game is full and everyone in a squad everyone would have full squads


----------



## AmalgamA

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fvy4-BT9E[/ame]


----------



## Stealth Pyros

6 man squads will definitely bring some inbalance due to the squad specializations. Your entire squad could have pretty much every specialization.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmalgamA;15268031*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2fvy4-BT9E


It's fake. Go to immediately before he scopes in. Watch his ammo count and team tickets.


----------



## Lune

*HOLY...!!!!!!!!!

CASPIAN TOWER DOWN!*

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmfTOflkD68&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Zackcy

OMG A NEW BF3 TRAILER OF CLIPS FROM OTHER TRAILERS!

Quick! To the news section!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15268082*
> *HOLY...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CASPIAN TOWER DOWN!*


Man I shot that tower with like 20 tank shells in one game and nothing like that ever happened....

And on a side note, w t f did those T-UGS (or T-TUGS) do..? I planted like 50 in the roads and never saw anything. I blew some sh-- _stuff_ up with my mines, though....

I love the CB map, though.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15268254*
> Man I shot that tower with like 20 tank shells in one game and nothing like that ever happened....
> 
> And on a side note, w t f did those T-UGS (or T-TUGS) do..? I planted like 50 in the roads and never saw anything. I blew some sh-- _stuff_ up with my mines, though....
> 
> I love the CB map, though.


I don't think they worked at all, the mines though - every spawn I made my way to the crossing just along from antenna and put some between the barriers, never had to wait too long.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35;15268254*
> Man I shot that tower with like 20 tank shells in one game and nothing like that ever happened....
> 
> And on a side note, w t f did those T-UGS (or T-TUGS) do..? I planted like 50 in the roads and never saw anything. I blew some sh-- _stuff_ up with my mines, though....
> 
> I love the CB map, though.


Destruction wasn't really enabled in BF3 BETA







T-UGS or w/e it is, is a motion sensor but then again it wasn't working too


----------



## Pendulum

I'm not sure what class I even want to play, all I want is my silenced UMP and silenced Glock back.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15268406*
> I'm not sure what class I even want to play, all I want is my silenced UMP and silenced Glock back.


Not gonna lie.. I love the UMP45 Silenced (The looks, the sound, the feeling) I don't mind if they nerf it to death.. I would still use it. G36C too... and I can use all that on my sexy engineer class! man love this game lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15268082*
> *HOLY...!!!!!!!!!
> 
> CASPIAN TOWER DOWN!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmfTOflkD68&hd=1


I think that is only in Campaign mode...

I really wish the tower can be taken down on top of enemies...

TIMBBBBEEERRRRR


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15268523*
> I think that is only in Campaign mode...
> 
> I really wish the tower can be taken down on top of enemies...
> 
> TIMBBBBEEERRRRR


Of course if it was in multiplayer then it would be destroyed every time 10 seconds in.


----------



## labbu63

guys i wanted to level all my classes equally but seems like i am just gonna be doing engineer after what i saw in beta kinda sad i was excited about some of the assault weapons


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15266801*
> Last game I saw a squad of 100% engineer camping near enemy base to RPG the hell out of the aircraft. It was fun to watch 4 missiles shot at the same time. There is no escape that aircraft is doomed.


making me think twice about playing mostly engineer as i had planned , support is looking good with an mp7 clays + magnum maybe .


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15268523*
> I think that is only in Campaign mode...
> 
> I really wish the tower can be taken down on top of enemies...
> 
> TIMBBBBEEERRRRR


That map is not even in the campaign according to the files







I think zh1nt0 already said that ull be able to do that in MP long time ago


----------



## steven88

Hi, could someone tell me, if I buy BF3 after the pre order...I will have to purchase the back to karkand and physical warfare pack for a fee....right?

Do you guys think these packs will eventually just become free with updates?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;15268835*
> Hi, could someone tell me, if I buy BF3 after the pre order...I will have to purchase the back to karkand and physical warfare pack for a fee....right?
> 
> Do you guys think these packs will eventually just become free with updates?


you will have to buy them later on yes (karkand that is) physical warfare pack will become free later on


----------



## djriful

@Lune
I couldn't breath for some reason by checking out your computer spec from your signature...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxTV-BgMpj0[/ame]


----------



## thuynh022

Just tried to play some BC2 and it's just not the same!! I'm having withdrawals now, didn't think I would miss it this much! I don't think I'm ever going to play BC2 again. BF3 please come back to us


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15268860*
> you will have to buy them later on yes (karkand that is) physical warfare pack will become free later on


darn it...i'm debating to get it now or later...its $42 on amazon right now...but the thing is, i already have a good back log...i honestly don't mind waiting for BF3...but I just don't want to "miss out" on anything important...like the karkand expansion...I feel like thats going to be an integral part of the game...since karkand was such a hit in BF2


----------



## thuynh022

OT but, do you guys think my power supply will be able to handle crossfire 6970?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15268869*
> @Lune
> I couldn't breath for some reason by checking out your computer spec from your signature...


He robs banks. Only explanation.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy;15269203*
> He robs banks. Only explanation.


I second this ^


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15269192*
> OT but, do you guys think my power supply will be able to handle crossfire 6970?


Not sure about the TX but the HX rated as 900 watts on the HX750.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM;15266709*
> Thing that made me mad was I only play Engineer in BFBC2, so that's how I will play in BF3.
> I play Caspian Border I'm lucky to run into one or two Support or Medic class out of 32 players...
> 
> Looking for ammo for my PDW-R and all I see are rockets.


While we are discussing ammo, I found it really difficuly to see ammo boxes indoors or in the forest sections. In BC2 they were easy to spot for obvious reasons. Maybe it's the HBOA that makes everything so dark? I didn't really care for the support class at first, but then LMG and C4 changed all that.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;15269122*
> darn it...i'm debating to get it now or later...its $42 on amazon right now...but the thing is, i already have a good back log...i honestly don't mind waiting for BF3...but I just don't want to "miss out" on anything important...like the karkand expansion...I feel like thats going to be an integral part of the game...since karkand was such a hit in BF2


You have great PC man you should buy the game now!!! BETA was definitely amazing even with all the bugs







I can't go back to BC2 even for a second









@ the others I AM THE BANK ROBERERERERER


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15269251*
> Not sure about the TX but the HX rated as 900 watts on the HX750.


Damn I just bought this last month. Thanks!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15269289*
> You have great PC man you should buy the game now!!! BETA was definitely amazing even with all the bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't go back to BC2 even for a second
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the others I AM THE BANK ROBERERERERER


I've got a great PC???? You gotta be kidding me...I barely get 48-49 fps on maxed settings 1920x1200 metro 2033

Look at that atrocious setup you got...daaaamn 3 giggers


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15268869*
> @Lune
> I couldn't breath for some reason by checking out your computer spec from your signature...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxTV-BgMpj0


Shame you can't destroy it in multiplayer... :< Frostbite 2.0 is so restrained by consoles, it's sad.


----------



## steven88

This 100% fits the description of Lune


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88;15269364*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 100% fits the description of Lune


4x GTX 580 that is about $2000 with taxes and ship... Unless he got it in black market... =P


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15269289*
> @ the others I AM THE BANK ROBERERERERER


Fixed


----------



## TG_bigboss

I was running at a good 40-60fps with my Rig.


----------



## JAM3S121

I want a gtx 580 but i also want to wait for kepler.. but bf3 is making it harder


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15269545*
> I want a gtx 580 but i also want to wait for kepler.. but bf3 is making it harder


I'm totally waiting for Kepler. The game looks just fine on custom settings. Shut some things off, have some things on Medium, I'm fine. I mean really, I wouldn't max the game even if I could because eff Ambient Occlusion and eff Motion Blur. lol~ seriously, I'd like to see my target you know? XD


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15269545*
> I want a gtx 580 but i also want to wait for kepler.. but bf3 is making it harder


No way dude...we are goin ROCK some 360 textures and cut up all kinda oscillating fences! I ain't afraid a no staircase doing the wave. I will $#%@ that Simon landscaping UHhup!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15269690*
> I'm totally waiting for Kepler. The game looks just fine on custom settings. Shut some things off, have some things on Medium, I'm fine. I mean really, I wouldn't max the game even if I could because eff Ambient Occlusion and eff Motion Blur. lol~ seriously, I'd like to see my target you know? XD


Really that bad on those Ambient Occlusion and Motion Blur? I had them at max and my FPS improved 20+ FPS by disabling MSAA.


----------



## Maniak

I couldn't find this during my search. If it's been posted already - my apologies.

GeForce BF3 Performance Guide

Edit: I'm really waiting to see what the final release will look like and how demanding Ultra settings will be.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Really that bad on those Ambient Occlusion and Motion Blur? I had them at max and my FPS improved 20+ FPS by disabling MSAA.


I just don't think things like "Motion Blur" help someone intending to have an edge in a First Person Shooter. Especially when field of motion (panning your vision over an area) is an element camouflage counts on to hide in brush and wilderness. Motion blur just makes my ability to find still, prone targets that much harder.

Ambient occlusion is what gives everything this odd, softness~ it looks okay, but causes things like leaves and brush, due to the halo like aura on everything to blend in perfectly~ including people and vehicles on the ground. So flying the helicopter, it's hard enough to spot AA sitting on a hill behind some brush without that ruining it.

So even if I had quad-580s, I'd probably keep those off. X3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maniak*


I couldn't find this during my search. If it's been posted already - my apologies.

 GeForce BF3 Performance Guide 

Edit: I'm really waiting to see what the final release will look like and how demanding Ultra settings will be.


Also, this site is obviously run by Nvidia, of course they're going to try their best to make you feel like your card isn't good enough.


----------



## Maniak

Quote:



Also, this site is obviously run by Nvidia, of course they're going to try their best to make you feel like your card isn't good enough.


It was nice to see the comparison's between each setting though.

From their perspective, they want as many consumers to purchase their cards to play the game to its utmost "best". To be honest, I'm sure most will be due to the major advertising Nvidia has done and will continue to do for the game via their products/partnerships.

/sigh, anyone else had that feeling that they didn't know what else to do after beta was over? I tried to log on the other day and totally forgot I couldn't. I felt sad, lol.


----------



## zoodecks

wow guyz just wow... the game is still only in beta and this thread already has more views than threads for games that have been out for ages







quite a devoted community


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

omg has this been posted yet?

  
 You Tube  



 
LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zoodecks*


wow guyz just wow... the game is still only in beta and this thread already has more views than threads for games that have been out for ages







quite a devoted community

















The majority of us have been patiently waiting many years for this!!


----------



## Tobuk

While that nVidia site is obviously biased towards their products, as least they give some image quality breakdown for all of the graphics presets.

Obviously I can't speak for the single player visuals, but at this point I don't feel like I'm missing out on anything in multiplayer with all high settings. Unless they reveal some drastic changes in the ultra settings for the final release (which is unlikely), I'm very happy with the way it looks and plays.


----------



## Inverse

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Maniak*   It was nice to see the comparison's between each setting though.

From their perspective, they want as many consumers to purchase their cards to play the game to its utmost "best". To be honest, I'm sure most will be due to the major advertising Nvidia has done and will continue to do for the game via their products/partnerships.

/sigh, anyone else had that feeling that they didn't know what else to do after beta was over? I tried to log on the other day and totally forgot I couldn't. I felt sad, lol.  
I sincerely apologize, I thought this was linking me to the automatic "Is your card good enough" page Geforce.com had, not this wonderful article. Very well written stuff. The pictures and inhouse benchmarks for the game are actually surprisingly helpful.

I like the little quip about the GTX 295 too~ it's easy for us to kind of look at the newer cards and go. "Hmph~" as if we were completely forgotten, but they made note than it's still a substantially solid card. We do lose out on the smooth DX11 textures though.

I enjoy 60 fps gaming though~ so I probably won't do the High setting like they recommend, and will most likely stick to Medium. Judging from the screens, Medium is a pretty delicious sweetspot.


















Shadow quality could be better, but it's probably the biggest culprit in FPS loss next to AA settings.










Oh... and lololol

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, official destruction trailer:

  
 You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

First thing I'll do when the game is out is set our clan server to Caspian Border, take an F-18, and go destroy that tower.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


First thing I'll do when the game is out is set our clan server to Caspian Border, take an F-18, and go destroy that tower.










Pretty sure the tower destruction is from scripted single player, unfortunately


----------



## Stikes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Pretty sure the tower destruction is from scripted single player, unfortunately










LOL NO

That's multiplayer buddy, they have already said that the tower on Caspian Border can be taken down (in multiplayer final release).

Beta was nothing but BETA, game will be completely different @ launch.

SOURCE:


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


First thing I'll do when the game is out is set our clan server to Caspian Border, take an F-18, and go destroy that tower.










You'll halve the number of people on the server doing that because they'll have to move around and capture flags rather than sit on a tower with a 12x scope all round - scary stuff.

Enjoyed some of the destruction on Metro in the beta, it was nice to be able to destroy the front of a building so people couldn't use it as cover. Glad it'll be tweaked and improved in the final game though.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


LOL NO

That's multiplayer buddy, they have already said that the tower on Caspian Border can be taken down (in multiplayer final release).

Beta was nothing but BETA, game will be completely different @ launch.

SOURCE:










I want to believe...

Where did they specifically say it's destructable in "multiplayer final release" ? The twitter image you linked could be referring to single player.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not one of the people crying about the beta, I loved it. I just haven't seen anything concrete from DICE confirming tower destruction etc in MP.

If that's the case, I'll be stoked


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there really any point in playing any class besides engineer? They get decent weapons and a viable means to take out armor and air.

I just don't see why anyone would play say the recon class. They don't get any **** worthwhile unlike the recon class in BC2.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any point in playing any class besides engineer? They get decent weapons and a viable means to take out armor and air.

I just don't see why anyone would play say the recon class. They don't get any **** worthwhile unlike the recon class in BC2.


I play the engineer class myself







most of the time medic tho


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any point in playing any class besides engineer? They get decent weapons and a viable means to take out armor and air.

I just don't see why anyone would play say the recon class. They don't get any **** worthwhile unlike the recon class in BC2.


The recon class can use ump45


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any point in playing any class besides engineer? They get decent weapons and a viable means to take out armor and air.

I just don't see why anyone would play say the recon class. They don't get any **** worthwhile unlike the recon class in BC2.


spawn beacons can be really useful. they get the laser designator in retail


----------



## Xraven771

cant wait for this game


----------



## DISTURB3D

Sweet, you can take down the tower, the Beta is pretty bad ass, I can't wait for the actual release!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Pretty sure the tower destruction is from scripted single player, unfortunately











Caspian isn't in single player. Caspian takes place in Russia, I remember reading that the campaign will take place all in an Iraq/Iran setting.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Caspian isn't in single player. Caspian takes place in Russia, I remember reading that the campaign will take place all in an Iraq/Iran setting.


That's awesome then.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any point in playing any class besides engineer? They get decent weapons and a viable means to take out armor and air.

I just don't see why anyone would play say the recon class. They don't get any **** worthwhile unlike the recon class in BC2.


In on game of Caspian, i killed 20 people with a SV98 sitting on the rocks by the antenna shooting people near the gas station, forest, the valley between the antenna and US spawn, and that border control place. Just long range sniping (i wanted to play sniper, not Recon) was enjoyable and i also spotted every vehicle leaving the US spawn. Recon will soon get the UAV drone to unlock, the SOFLAM target designator, and some form of artillery command with the SOFLAM? or something like that. Also, put a flash suppressor on one of the carbines, take off the scope, pull out a spawn beacon, and you become a silent asset to your squad/team. They also have the TUGS that will actually work in final release.

Assualt/Medic was the only class i didnt play hardly any of. Everyone was running around NOT REVIVING people so i thought, "screw you ill play my own class." I unlocked the EOD bot (which is a lot of fun in Rush) but i always went back to my frontline SV98 with silencer and removed scope, which is a commendable "recon" setup. I enjoyed the fact that i could play as a sniper OR a recon by changing out my unlocks and weapon sets. The versatility was the reason Recon was my favorite class...

All the classes are combined with a predecessor from previous games. Assualt and Medic share unlocks and guns from the original BF2 classes, Spec Ops and Support share unlocks, Recon(from BC2) and Sniper (from BF2) share traits and guns, and Anti-Tank and Engineer share roles now. Instead of anti tank getting an MP5 and Engineer getting a shotty, they gave everyone shottys and threw a rocket launcher with a repair kit. All they did was take BF2s classes and limited the gun customization, where in BF2 you were stuck with what you got.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Caspian isn't in single player. Caspian takes place in Russia, I remember reading that the campaign will take place all in an Iraq/Iran setting.


Where did you hear that? Back in February i saw this


----------



## Fasista

can't wait for this game..
I find it an eternity to wait until October 25

PD: I hope it goes on sale on Steam


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15276055*
> Where did you hear that? Back in February i saw this


Now that you mention it, I do remember them noting New York, Paris, etc. Someone here on OCN mentioned something about Caspian not me in the single player files. I guess only time will tell, we just have to wait.









Are you guys aware that those recent amazing screenshots are from 360 with the higher resolution textures? At least that's how this article makes it sound.

http://videogamewriters.com/battlefield-3-gets-hi-res-texture-pack-for-xbox-360-and-new-screens-25910


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15276266*
> Now that you mention it, I do remember them noting New York, Paris, etc. Someone here on OCN mentioned something about Caspian not me in the single player files. I guess only time will tell, we just have to wait.


Nooo! That means we don't have an actual confirmation about Caspian destruction in mp


----------



## WaXyDeAd

I'm looking at getting a BF3 server any recommend sites?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaXyDeAd;15276442*
> I'm looking at getting a BF3 server any recommend sites?


NFO / Hypernia


----------



## sotorious

wow that screenshot looks amazing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sotorious;15276500*
> wow that screenshot looks amazing.


Just wait until we have our DX11 with Ultra settings fully implemented.









I'm so anxious to get my new parts and second GTX570 in, just in time for release.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15276317*
> Nooo! That means we don't have an actual confirmation about Caspian destruction in mp


Im sure the tower will be destructible. It was around the time they showed the Caspian Trailer that the tweet was sent asking whether it was destructible or not. The confirmation that it can be destroyed was given knowing that the person asking the question ONLY knew of Caspian as a multiplayer map and possible BETA map. The Devs have been upfront with alot of information regarding the game. I dont see why they would troll us by saying "yes its destructible. *whispers* only in campaign." This mindset would gain them nothing but anger from the community for saying one thing and meaning another. Again, they confirmed this back with the Caspian trailer, so im sure that it will happen in retail. those towers are pretty strong though. I bet it would take a lot shelling to bring it down.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15276712*
> Im sure the tower will be destructible. It was around the time they showed the Caspian Trailer that the tweet was sent asking whether it was destructible or not. The confirmation that it can be destroyed was given knowing that the person asking the question ONLY knew of Caspian as a multiplayer map and possible BETA map. The Devs have been upfront with alot of information regarding the game. I dont see why they would troll us by saying "yes its destructible. *whispers* only in campaign." This mindset would gain them nothing but anger from the community for saying one thing and meaning another. Again, they confirmed this back with the Caspian trailer, so im sure that it will happen in retail. those towers are pretty strong though. I bet it would take a lot shelling to bring it down.


You would probably have to destroy all the support wires, (C4 the concrete blocks they're attached to) as well as set up an internal demolition. I know for a fact that when there are pesky snipers up there I'll be coordinating with my squad to bring those idiots down with the whole tower.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15276840*
> I know for a fact that when there are pesky snipers up there I'll be coordinating with my squad to bring those idiots down with the whole tower.


┌─┐
┴─┴
ಠ_ರೃ
Good sir. I take those words offensively. When a lonely sniper defends the point from tanks and other unsuspecting infantry while the other 31 fight a war, i do not see his idiocy. Upon release you will be thankful when I (upon said tower) blow the brains out of the man flanking you 10 feet away from the other side of the map. You will also never have to worry about losing point E, for whenever the enemy captures it, I (the lone sniper) will take it back immediately. Most times, my M40 would not let them approach from on foot. But with a line of sight of almost the entire map, and a centralized position and good use of SOFLAM targeting or long range MAV UAV spotting, the sniper on the tower can be quite the asset.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15276990*
> ┌─┐
> ┴─┴
> ಠ_ರೃ
> Good sir. I take those words offensively. When a lonely sniper defends the point from tanks and other unsuspecting infantry while the other 31 fight a war, i do not see his idiocy. Upon release you will be thankful when I (upon said tower) blow the brains out of the man flanking you 10 feet away from the other side of the map. You will also never have to worry about losing point E, for whenever the enemy captures it, I (the lone sniper) will take it back immediately. Most times, my M40 would not let them approach from on foot. But with a line of sight of almost the entire map, and a centralized position and good use of SOFLAM targeting or long range MAV UAV spotting, the sniper on the tower can be quite the asset.


if used effectively....if not its a waste of time and resources that could be used elsewhere


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15276990*
> ┌─┐
> ┴─┴
> ಠ_ರೃ
> Good sir. I take those words offensively. When a lonely sniper defends the point from tanks and other unsuspecting infantry while the other 31 fight a war, i do not see his idiocy. Upon release you will be thankful when I (upon said tower) blow the brains out of the man flanking you 10 feet away from the other side of the map. You will also never have to worry about losing point E, for whenever the enemy captures it, I (the lone sniper) will take it back immediately. Most times, my M40 would not let them approach from on foot. But with a line of sight of almost the entire map, and a centralized position and good use of SOFLAM targeting or long range MAV UAV spotting, the sniper on the tower can be quite the asset.


Sorry kind sir! YOU are the kind of sniper I want on my team. The typical snipers I encounter and play with don't observe and look around for friendlies in need. They stay scoped in on the spawns and just pick enemies off. The BC2 trailer where the sniper saves a friendly from being knifed... THAT'S the kind of sniper you are.


----------



## glycerin256

In case you guys didn't get the memo:

Battlefield 3 Beta Interview

By Bennett Ring | Oct 11, 2011
Developer talks VOIP, bullet damage, squad control, and more.
http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1199753p1.html
Quote:


> *GameSpy*: The beta didn't support in-game VOIP; players had to form a party through battlelog to be able to chat just to their party. Will Battlefield 3 include in-game VOIP - be it squad or team based - at launch?
> 
> *Lars*: No, on PC this (battlelog) is what we're going to ship with. Then we're going to evaluate how we move forward with this. It's something we've heard from the community, it's something we understand. At the same time, building a game of this size, you can't win all of the battles. The convenience of going in with friends with your party VOIP channel and keep it even after the game, is definitely a strength. That's just the start - we can definitely evolve from there down the road.


Great, no flippin team VoIP on PC. Thx DICE. Here is the message I sent via twitter: *@zh1nt0 @Demize99 the game looks great, but you need to stop working on everything else and give BF3 PC in game VoIP #seriously*


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15277120*
> Sorry kind sir! YOU are the kind of sniper I want on my team. The typical snipers I encounter and play with don't observe and look around for friendlies in need. They stay scoped in on the spawns and just pick enemies off. The BC2 trailer where the sniper saves a friendly from being knifed... THAT'S the kind of sniper you are.


I know you're talking about me and i resent that


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15277425*
> I know you're talking about me and i resent that


LOL. Wow dude you're alive!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15277464*
> LOL. Wow dude you're alive!


and ilk be on bf3 doing the same thang

copped a i7 and ftw3 for it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15277498*
> and ilk be on bf3 doing the same thang
> 
> copped a i7 and ftw4 for it


I won a 2500k myself here on OCN in a raffle. Waiting for it to arrive within the next week! Getting the other needed parts along with a second identical 570.


----------



## Tobuk

It really is surprising to me that they are missing out on basic things like VOIP and joystick support.

I wonder if there original timeline was longer before MW3's release date was pinned. Oh well, most people use some 3rd party chat anyway... But no joystick support at launch? Very odd.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15277311*
> In case you guys didn't get the memo:
> 
> Battlefield 3 Beta Interview
> 
> By Bennett Ring | Oct 11, 2011
> Developer talks VOIP, bullet damage, squad control, and more.
> http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/battlefield-3/1199753p1.html
> 
> Great, no flippin team VoIP on PC. Thx DICE. Here is the message I sent via twitter: *@zh1nt0 @Demize99 the game looks great, but you need to stop working on everything else and give BF3 PC in game VoIP #seriously*


I actually didn't mind the getting voice set up through Battlelog (and it worked which is a plus). Get your party together in VoIP and start up. If your late, you can still join your friends party they had set up before you start the game. If the your game crashes back to Battlelog, you still have VoIP active to talk to your party and say, "@!#%$# game crashed, will be right back ASAP!"

Squads do need to be done in game though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15277550*
> It really is surprising to me that they are missing out on basic things like VOIP and joystick support.
> 
> I wonder if there original timeline was longer before MW3's release date was pinned. Oh well, most people use some 3rd party chat anyway... But no joystick support at launch? Very odd.


BF3's release date was announced in June, MW3's was confirmed in May. It's POSSIBLE that DICE decided to beat their release date just in spite of them. I think with how "simple" it is to get the joystick support in, they've just been pushing its work back to the end of final development stages. That way, they know what the final decision is on how jets and helicopters handle, and they can work for good joystick support unlike what they did with BC2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15277564*
> I actually didn't mind the getting voice set up through Battlelog (and it worked which is a plus). Get your party together in VoIP and start up. If your late, you can still join your friends party they had set up before you start the game. If the your game crashes back to Battlelog, you still have VoIP active to talk to your party and say, "@!#%$# game crashed, will be right back ASAP!"
> 
> Squads do need to be done in game though.


The problem I have with VOIP being handled through Battlelog is that you have no way to communicate to the rest of your team that isn't in your Battlelog party. Don't suggest typing because that is just cumbersome and many people don't bother to read the chat. That in itself is a fail. I like to coordinate with the OTHER squads in the game at times, and on a map like Caspian with an area like the checkpoint (I love that area, it gets intense) coordinating between multiple squads to engage from different sides of the checkpoint is essential for a sick flank strategy.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I don't understand why people complain about VoIP not being in the game. Are you still using that ancient system?

I use a series of webcams and hundreds of tiny hand gestures to communicate in my online games.

Sure, it takes a few months to learn, but once you have them memorized, it's almost as effective as typing.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15277594*
> The problem I have with VOIP being handled through Battlelog is that you have no way to communicate to the rest of your team that isn't in your Battlelog party. Don't suggest typing because that is just cumbersome and many people don't bother to read the chat. That in itself is a fail. I like to coordinate with the OTHER squads in the game at times, and on a map like Caspian with an area like the checkpoint (I love that area, it gets intense) coordinating between multiple squads to engage from different sides of the checkpoint is essential for a sick flank strategy.


True, I really didn't think of it that way.







I'm so used to just talking with my party/squad and not everyone. I sometimes prefer not to have to listen to others, especially the idiots that just like to annoy people. I guess there would be mute functions for that though. I never type in game either and never read what others type either...too distracting.

Plus, I think it would get a little crazy/annoying if all 32 players on your team had mics and everyone was trying to tell everyone else what to do at the same time.

EDIT: On the other topic of destruction, I can't wait to throw my med kit at the tower on Caspian and knock it down...lol. (sure they will have med/ammo kit destroying walls fixed though)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15277734*
> True, I really didn't think of it that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so used to just talking with my party/squad and not everyone. I sometimes prefer not to have to listen to others, especially the idiots that just like to annoy people. I guess there would be mute functions for that though. I never type in game either and never read what others type either...too distracting.
> 
> Plus, I think it would get a little crazy/annoying if all 32 players on your team had mics and everyone was trying to tell everyone else what to do at the same time.


The way I see it to work the most efficiently is:

Allow only squad leaders to voice chat to each other. That's really all you need. It's up to the squad leaders to be efficient leaders and relay the message to their squad. Two separate key bindings: one to voice to your squad, another to voice to all the other squad leaders. Just like how BF2 had one key to voice to your squad, and one to voice to the commander.

I'm not holding my breath for DICE to do things right with VOIP. They'll more than likely leave it just as it is, working through Battlelog.


----------



## glycerin256

Stealthpyros was correct, you are losing out on the TEAM. The battlelog and TS3/Vent/mumble whatever is great with friends. With in game voicechat you should be able to mute the players that talk too much and listen only the contributing players.

Situation: I need a way to tell my whole team that I need a SOFLAM laser on that damned tank NOW so that I can put an AGM on it from my F/A-18E without the lock-on time (ie, while i'm in a dogfight but want to help my infantry.)

Telling that to 32 people vs 8.... 4x more effective and several times more chance that it will be done. When things like this are coordinated, the team loses less players to death and can move forward quicker, dominting the map and winning the round.


----------



## kcuestag

Just got my 2x EVGA GTX580;

http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/845484-kcuestags-pc-i7-2600k-x2-hd6970-36.html#post15277944

Now I just need Battlefield 3 released.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15278669*
> Just got my 2x EVGA GTX580;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/845484-kcuestags-pc-i7-2600k-x2-hd6970-36.html#post15277944
> 
> Now I just need Battlefield 3 released.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15278669*
> Just got my 2x EVGA GTX580;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/845484-kcuestags-pc-i7-2600k-x2-hd6970-36.html#post15277944
> 
> Now I just need Battlefield 3 released.


LOL, don't we all.

Besides the additional 'horspower', why did you which from the 6970s?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15278716*
> LOL, don't we all.
> 
> Besides the additional 'horspower', why did you which from the 6970s?


Because I had such an epic deal I could not pass, I basically upgraded for free.


----------



## glycerin256

nice!


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15277120*
> Sorry kind sir! YOU are the kind of sniper I want on my team. The typical snipers I encounter and play with don't observe and look around for friendlies in need. They stay scoped in on the spawns and just pick enemies off. The BC2 trailer where the sniper saves a friendly from being knifed... THAT'S the kind of sniper you are.


Yeah those freakin camper wookies give us real snipers a bad name. I always get excited when one of my friends would try to cap a point in BC2, and some dude would be sneaking up behind them on the point ready to take them out. Next thing you know he has a bullet in his head and im racking up Savior points. Brought a big smile to my face. But in BC2, i would (sometimes) hang back and snipe from a distance because i was good. When their defenses start thinning, i always ran up with my M1911 and motion sensored the area for my squad, but i was better long range and thought of myself as the sniper from the BC2 trailer. BUT, in BF3 it was super rewarding for me to sit up on the tower and watch my squad drive to the outpost. Then i would spot and snipe the guys trying to flank them. Also, people on E never realized to look up the tower to see why their squad kept dying... Other than that, camper wookies make me go:sozo:


----------



## [email protected]

You're gonna like this guys! BATTLEFIELD 3 T-shirts! Order up! I'm so getting mine!







I'll be proud to wear it!

http://us-store.dice.se/


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15278896*
> Because I had such an epic deal I could not pass, I basically upgraded for free.


Tested them?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15279217*
> You're gonna like this guys! BATTLEFIELD 3 T-shirts! Order up! I'm so getting mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be proud to wear it!
> 
> http://us-store.dice.se/


would be cool but i'm not spending $25 + on a tshirt..


----------



## Bigspender

I need to upgrade my card for this game. Should I get another 6870 and crossfire or just get a 2gb 6950. I know one card is always best. I will be gaming on my monitor 24in and maybe my 55in


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender;15279526*
> I need to upgrade my card for this game. Should I get another 6870 and crossfire or just get a 2gb 6950. I know one card is always best. I will be gaming on my monitor 24in and maybe my 55in


I say Xfire they will outperform a single 6950.


----------



## chuxanator

So those who preordered the game will get 4 extra maps for free.. what about those that dont preorder? Will there be a way to separately buy them?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15279711*
> I say Xfire they will outperform a single 6950.


This is true, but if he gets a 6950 now, he can add another later


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15278669*
> Just got my 2x EVGA GTX580;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/intel-build-logs/845484-kcuestags-pc-i7-2600k-x2-hd6970-36.html#post15277944
> 
> Now I just need Battlefield 3 released.


What are you doing with your 6970s? Did you sell them already? D:


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuxanator;15279718*
> So those who preordered the game will get 4 extra maps for free.. what about those that dont preorder? Will there be a way to separately buy them?


You will be able to buy the DLC later on


----------



## Lune

You Tube


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91NpdiLE7ts


what is this? I dont even...


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


The way I see it to work the most efficiently is:

Allow only squad leaders to voice chat to each other. That's really all you need. It's up to the squad leaders to be efficient leaders and relay the message to their squad. Two separate key bindings: one to voice to your squad, another to voice to all the other squad leaders. Just like how BF2 had one key to voice to your squad, and one to voice to the commander.

I'm not holding my breath for DICE to do things right with VOIP. They'll more than likely leave it just as it is, working through Battlelog.


Where are these dang raffles at?


----------



## Lune

Watch this it's pretty funny ;p the host is a BF fanboy! It's all a joke







The whole thing is real just different subtitles ;p

  
 You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


Where are these dang raffles at?


Freebies section.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...your-very.html


----------



## MGX1016

I really want to cancel my gamestop pre-order and go origin... Are there any discounts??? I tried to do the birthday thing but never got a code.

Mmmm


----------



## SafeKlok

lmao Lune, the Tyrannosaurus Warfare pack vid is awesome.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


I really want to cancel my gamestop pre-order and go origin... Are there any discounts??? I tried to do the birthday thing but never got a code.

Mmmm










All I did was go onto the live chat and tell them I got a 25% off code from the EA Gun Club that I was trying to use to pre-order BF3 and it wouldn't work even though I have seen people say it was supposed to work. They gave me a 20% off code right there with no questions. They did not even ask for the code that I told them didn't work.

Some people have been able to argue enough to get them to give a 25% off code that does work, but I didn't have time to try to talk them into it.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Freebies section.

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/11...your-very.html


rigged


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


rigged










LOL yea that's probably it.







usmcz had a bit of favoritism towards me, lol.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


LOL yea that's probably it.







usmcz had a bit of favoritism towards me, lol.


u tripped and dropped a couple of 20's in front of him


----------



## dealio

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *MGX1016*   I really want to cancel my gamestop pre-order and go origin... Are there any discounts??? I tried to do the birthday thing but never got a code.

Mmmm







  
bday code doesnt work anymore.. even if the code worked amazon is cheaper

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games
 PC download = $42


----------



## DarthBaiter

Release date must be near...
NYC bus stops and subway systems started sporting BF3 ads. Looks prety cool in the subway platforms...kinda reminds you of the Metro maps...


----------



## Lune

ahhaha this video is so much win!

  
 You Tube


----------



## BradleyW

Not all British are like this numpty!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


ahhaha this video is so much win!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkQ-AFC_XXk&hd=1


More people should have as much fun as he did playing BF3. He probably had a terrible K/D but probably couldn't care less about useless stats because he was having a ball trolling his team.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


More people should have as much fun as he did playing BF3. He probably had a terrible K/D but probably couldn't care less about useless stats because he was having a ball trolling his team.


Yeah this guy is the boss







I need to learn how to do this too I always get serious and go pewpew enemies but this is so funny


----------



## ACHILEE5

Yeah it was only a beta, and that vid was funny








-------

I know this was posted before, but still funny too









  
 You Tube


----------



## BradleyW

Any more funny BF3 vids like this?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


More people should have as much fun as he did playing BF3. He probably had a terrible K/D but probably couldn't care less about useless stats because he was having a ball trolling his team.


The guy is a grade a douchenozzle pothead. I don't take the game too seriously, but there isn't anything more annoying than a TK'er when you and most of your team are putting forth actual effort. That for most of us is the fun part. Trolling is for the spoiled brats that have zero consideration for others.

That being said, this was a beta and jet campers are pretty useless and annoying.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


The guy is a grade a douchenozzle pothead. I don't take the game too seriously, but there isn't anything more annoying than a TK'er when you and most of your team are putting forth actual effort. That for most of us is the fun part. Trolling is for the spoiled brats that have zero consideration for others.

That being said, this was a beta and jet campers are pretty useless and annoying.


While yes, he was trolling hardcore and would have had me raging for sure, the fact that he ran over useless jet campers made it completely ok in my mind.

Going to employ that tactic whenever i'm on a losing team and half of them are waiting for a jet.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BradleyW*   Any more funny BF3 vids like this?  
This was a video reply he got








And yeah owned









  
 You Tube


----------



## Jras

I have an Amazon gift card that I would love to use to pre-order this game. However I see on the Amazon page that its available for the US only....so thats my problem since im in Jamaica.

Does anyone know if the keys are region locked? I would hate to pre-order only to be told that I cant play because im not in the US.


----------



## BradleyW

Haha, that is an awesome response i love it.

This is funny about EA.

  
 You Tube


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


I have an Amazon gift card that I would love to use to pre-order this game. However I see on the Amazon page that its available for the US only....so thats my problem since im in Jamaica.

Does anyone know if the keys are region locked? I would hate to pre-order only to be told that I cant play because im not in the US.



Quote:



At this time, Game/Software Downloads, including "Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition" can only be downloaded by customers connecting to the Internet from a location in the United States specifically the 48 contiguous states, Alaska, Hawaii, and the District of Columbia.

A U.S. credit card with a U.S. billing address must be used to purchase Game/Software Downloads.


That's what they told me, I actually went back to the physical copy after reading this.


----------



## dteg

watching that video i can't help but laugh. BUT were i in the game and he was doing that to me, i'd rage and spout various profanities and then hunt him down and throw excrement at him every time he stepped out of his house.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


While yes, he was trolling hardcore and would have had me raging for sure, the fact that he ran over useless jet campers made it completely ok in my mind.

Going to employ that tactic whenever i'm on a losing team and half of them are waiting for a jet.



I have a feeling it's going to become a real problem. You'll come to find half your team is in deploy waiting screen waiting for the jet spawn to pop up instead of waiting on the runway. I don't see how there is anything that can be done about that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


This was a video reply he got








And yeah owned









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi7rG...watch_response


Where can i find this video without the guy talking?


----------



## theturbofd

Actually alot of the points he made are right hahah and he hit it spot on with fan boys reactions. People take BF3 so serious that if a game isn't a clone of it then it sucks.


----------



## BradleyW

found it.


----------



## ntherblast

Quick question when I was playing beta I noticed objects in the distance especially in the 64 player map were really low quality notice it when I was sniping from the antenna. Is this because it was an old build or to reduce lag? Also yes I had aa maxed


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Quick question when I was playing beta I noticed objects in the distance especially in the 64 player map were really low quality notice it when I was sniping from the antenna. Is this because it was an old build or to reduce lag? Also yes I had aa maxed


probably to reduce LAG. Or it may be dx10.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Quick question when I was playing beta I noticed objects in the distance especially in the 64 player map were really low quality notice it when I was sniping from the antenna. Is this because it was an old build or to reduce lag? Also yes I had aa maxed


If you go way out of bounds on Caspian the trees and the ground look like crap even up close. Very low polygon count. This may have been done intentionally since really no one has any reason to go out that far (you really can't do anything out there) or it may just be "a beta thing" and it'll all look normal in the final game.


----------



## djriful

AMD headlines is quite disturbing! It made me forgotten about the BF3 communities!
I'm back, I got sick of AMD news.


----------



## Jodiuh

Here's a good one from 1942:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Vrait

Glad they fixed jet camping by being able to spawn into them! Awesome move I say.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


If you go way out of bounds on Caspian the trees and the ground look like crap even up close. Very low polygon count. This may have been done intentionally since really no one has any reason to go out that far (you really can't do anything out there) or it may just be "a beta thing" and it'll all look normal in the final game.


Well I wasn't talking about out of bounds areas


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


AMD headlines is quite disturbing! It made me forgotten about the BF3 communities!
I'm back, I got sick of AMD news.


do you know what AMD stand for?


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Here's a good one from 1942:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI...VUlJVXbhtq_Z9g

I'm blown away that something this simple and done before wasn't already implemented in the alpha, let alone the beta!

[email protected] Lune's video w/ the guy running over, then shooting the corpse, and finally cooking him w/ the blow torch/welder thing, lol! "Pew Pew!"

ACHILEE5's video of the MW3 fanboy's actually difficult to watch. It's one of those moments when you look around to see if anyone else's watching you cause it's that embarrassing.
















But wo/ it we wouldn't have gotten what I think's the finest Hitler finds out about video yet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SArxcnpXStE


What NO WAY!!!!!!!!! and LOL at video!!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stikes*


JIHAD JEEP BEEP BEEP
*BOOM!!!*


So do you plant the C4 in the passenger seat, get in, find the AA gun, hop out and detonate..?

I'm going to have to remember that. Mostly what I did was hunt down the tanks and try and knock them out/disable them at least.

Those mines in the BETA worked pretty well against vehicles.


----------



## Ovrclck

Did anyone do a bf3 hitler remake yet? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


do you know what AMD stand for?


It's supposedly Advanced Micro Devices, but I think it's actually Accidentally Missed Deadline. Or maybe Almost Made the Date.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Did anyone do a bf3 hitler remake yet? Lol


Wow? Really? 7 posts up.









Edit: Super reading comprehension failure alert prize winner goes to...Me! ROFL!


----------



## skyn3t

Jodiuh said:


> It's supposedly Advanced Micro Devices, but I think it's actually Accidentally Missed Deadline. Or maybe Almost Made the Date.
> 
> yes and no
> A - Advanced
> M - Monkeys
> D - Developed
> 
> I just play around this time . this time this time this time this time.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


do you know what AMD stand for?


advance micro devices ???

PS: can we stick on bf3 topic instead??

will bf3 be highly multi threaded???


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol, nice. Its really pretty terrible tho. I couldn't believe how poorly it performed.


----------



## djriful

A = Another
M = Massive
D = Disappointment

B = Biggest
F = Fan
3

Yeah I'm DICE biggest fan...


----------



## SheepMoose

I don't know about you lot, but I really hope the final release has a lot more oomph to the gun sounds.







The guns sounded like toys in the BETA.


----------



## labbu63

man i love how fast the thread has died down since beta lol anyone got any good game recommendations to play till release? cant go back to bc2


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15287139*
> man i love how fast the thread has died down since beta lol anyone got any good game recommendations to play till release? cant go back to bc2


I'm pretty much in the same boat as you, nothing I've been playing can hold a candle to the Beta and I'm in dire need of a game to fill my boredom till release.


----------



## Inverse

If anyone is bored~ <3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IQ386VO0

This is a video I made to show the kind of frame stutter that makes the game kind of look like it's running at under 60 fps. On my FRAPS it would say it's running at 60-70 or even higher. Sometimes, rarely~ it'll dip to 59 fps, but for the most part it was locked to 60+...

But go ahead and download the video so you can see the video running at 60 fps 1920x1080.

Here it is on Youtube, but YT forces only 30 FPS video playback. :<

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCpQDHUZ22M[/ame]


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15287174*
> If anyone is bored~ <3 http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IQ386VO0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCpQDHUZ22M


thank you


----------



## adamski07

B - Best
F - First Person Shooter game
3- 3ver!


----------



## Dominazn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07;15287248*
> B - Best
> F - First Person Shooter game
> 3- 3ver!


lol


----------



## Inverse

Damn, watching my own video~ it's easy to forget how amazing the sound effects are in Battlefield 3. Jees~ I can't wait for this game.


----------



## dteg

i've gone back to playing bf2, i just somehow can't play bc2 anymore. doesn't quite do it for me after the beta. at least in bf2 i can still fly jets...


----------



## theturbofd

Wow you get 60 fps with a 295 thats pretty sick


----------



## labbu63

what are you guys doing till the game releases i need ideas NOOOOOOWWW


----------



## theturbofd

waiting for payday the heist whenever that comes out hahaha


----------



## [email protected]

Been playing Dead Island but besides that i'm finally able to return to skateboarding due to a sprained ankle. The Battlefield Beta really ruined my week. I was so addicted i never went outside for a week. I suggest everyone take breaks from time to time lmao. The beta was incredible experience. Besides the glitches and stupid cheaters but i had a blast on weekends with a couple of beers


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15288026*
> Been playing Dead Island but besides that i'm finally able to return to skateboarding due to a sprained ankle. The Battlefield Beta really ruined my week. I was so addicted i never went outside for a week. I suggest everyone take breaks from time to time lmao. The beta was incredible experience. Besides the glitches and stupid cheaters but i had a blast on weekends with a couple of beers


i play HS football but have sprained ankle







i need other games to play during free time though


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15266124*
> Anyone else think stinger missiles are stupid? They take literally no skill to use.


LOL you got shot down now your whining?

Your actually are wrong, stingers do take skill, when the flares are unlocked. Its just because of the vehicle unlocks, that some jets dont have flares. Thats why people use there stingers, once evryone has flares it will be different. If your in a fighter stay high, or learn how to use your flares. And does flying a jet take skill? NO-- Being good enough not to get shot down by a stinger , now thats skill. lol


----------



## T3beatz

I'm off road go karting, building RC planes, takin care of my 2 year old, dodging the girl friend, and playing NFS shift, Metro 2033, BC2 and Shogun TW...


----------



## hp.

http://youtu.be/4Jnn2SJPM54


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;15286823*
> I don't know about you lot, but I really hope the final release has a lot more oomph to the gun sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guns sounded like toys in the BETA.


I fired up BC2 the moment the Beta closed and the difference when firing a tank blew me away. Hopefully, it's just a beta thing. The only time I really feel BF went 1 step forwards, 2 steps backwards's BC2 and this isn't BC3...thank goodness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15288026*
> ...skateboarding...


I read this as snowboarding at first, got jealous and bummed as I'm currently being beamed to death by 100F sun here in AZ. Then I saw what you really wrote and now I'm pissy cause I cannot for the life of me skateboard. I did get BF3 for $37 bucks, so I'll focus on that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15288540*
> http://youtu.be/4Jnn2SJPM54


Skipped through and saw a bunch of 360's...any reason to watch this?


----------



## hstanford1

After playing the Beta, I played a few games of BC2 tonight... I've already noticed that the spotting system first off is WAYYYY better.

Overall mechanics are so much more solid in BF3, I wanted to punch my LCD after 3 rounds of Oasis.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15283226*
> This was a video reply he got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah owned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bi7rGUePbN0&feature=watch_response


I love how every ****** with a video camera thinks his opinion matters...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15289869*
> I love how every ****** with a video camera thinks his opinion matters...


That's BS.

You don't need to have a video camera to be a ****** with an overinflated sense of self-importance. I don't.


----------



## funty3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1;15288970*
> After playing the Beta, I played a few games of BC2 tonight... I've already noticed that the spotting system first off is WAYYYY better.
> 
> Overall mechanics are so much more solid in BF3, I wanted to punch my LCD after 3 rounds of Oasis.


Oasis rocks........or i rock at oasis either way


----------



## Jodiuh

We have lasted 3 days guys! 3 days!

We need a manual leak or maybe a strategy guide. The Gaming/Hardware blogs should have pooled together to release a new article everyday. I'm freaking out here. Someone post a video, quick! Anything!!

Edit: Bonus points for articles/opinions that put NV solutions over AMD.


----------



## evensen007

One thing I was noticing last night while playing BC2 (besides being terrible now after a year away from it) is that tanks need some MAJOR work in these games. Tanks in BC2 (and BF3 for that matter) are like **** to flies. As soon as a team hears a tank, every single engineer in the game runs towards the sounds to get a chance to blow it up. I really don't know how to fix this. In real life, when people hear a tank, they start ****ting their pants. Maybe it's more of a squad tactic that needs to be fixed more than anything. Maybe 3 or 4 assault/supports guys walking with the tank to handle the 50 rpg shooters. I have all the vehicle unlocks and even when I use the advanced armor option, I am dead within 5 seconds of rolling into a hot area. It makes me not even want to use them.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Is anyone still getting the message-your system is running slow, and prompted to change color scheme to windows 7 basic? I was getting this during the Beta , but im still getting it, i got it once today. I also seem to be using 39% memory at idle? What is going on? Is this origin and their spyware?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


One thing I was noticing last night while playing BC2 (besides being terrible now after a year away from it) is that tanks need some MAJOR work in these games. Tanks in BC2 (and BF3 for that matter) are like **** to flies. As soon as a team hears a tank, every single engineer in the game runs towards the sounds to get a chance to blow it up. I really don't know how to fix this. In real life, when people hear a tank, they start ****ting their pants. Maybe it's more of a squad tactic that needs to be fixed more than anything. Maybe 3 or 4 assault/supports guys walking with the tank to handle the 50 rpg shooters. I have all the vehicle unlocks and even when I use the advanced armor option, I am dead within 5 seconds of rolling into a hot area. It makes me not even want to use them.


Working with you squad and getting them to support you is the idea here. In fact I usually use a tank, with my mates, as a means of protecting a group of infantry. Going it alone in BF never works out tank or no tank.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


One thing I was noticing last night while playing BC2 (besides being terrible now after a year away from it) is that tanks need some MAJOR work in these games. Tanks in BC2 (and BF3 for that matter) are like **** to flies. As soon as a team hears a tank, every single engineer in the game runs towards the sounds to get a chance to blow it up. I really don't know how to fix this. In real life, when people hear a tank, they start ****ting their pants. Maybe it's more of a squad tactic that needs to be fixed more than anything. Maybe 3 or 4 assault/supports guys walking with the tank to handle the 50 rpg shooters. I have all the vehicle unlocks and even when I use the advanced armor option, I am dead within 5 seconds of rolling into a hot area. It makes me not even want to use them.


While I agree with ya, I always have much better experience if I shell the hot area from range, to try and wipe out any engis who might be hiding or else to flush them from their hiding spots. I seem to get better results that way.

And I always have a gunner.

If I am rolling into a cap area without support, I never expect to make it out alive. It's just one of those things a game can't replicate. There would never be 50 soldiers carting round RPGs on a real battlefield, same as how you wouldn't expect to find a lone, unsupported tank on a battlefield.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15290261*
> Is anyone still getting the message-your system is running slow, and prompted to change color scheme to windows 7 basic? I was getting this during the Beta , but im still getting it, i got it once today. I also seem to be using 39% memory at idle? What is going on? Is this origin and their spyware?


that's odd i had that but only once during beta .


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


One thing I was noticing last night while playing BC2 (besides being terrible now after a year away from it) is that tanks need some MAJOR work in these games. Tanks in BC2 (and BF3 for that matter) are like **** to flies. As soon as a team hears a tank, every single engineer in the game runs towards the sounds to get a chance to blow it up. I really don't know how to fix this. In real life, when people hear a tank, they start ****ting their pants. Maybe it's more of a squad tactic that needs to be fixed more than anything. Maybe 3 or 4 assault/supports guys walking with the tank to handle the 50 rpg shooters. I have all the vehicle unlocks and even when I use the advanced armor option, I am dead within 5 seconds of rolling into a hot area. It makes me not even want to use them.


At least in bfbc2 it takes more than one shot to disable you. And with hit detection you at least have a fighting chance. I wish the would bring back classes like bf2

anti tank
medic
support
assault
sniper 
(just my opinion.)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


what are you guys doing till the game releases i need ideas NOOOOOOWWW


I bought Metro 2033 on Steam, it was on sale for $5 the other day. Haven't even touched it yet but that was my intention; play it over these last 2 weeks before BF3.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


LOL you got shot down now your whining?

Your actually are wrong, stingers do take skill, when the flares are unlocked. Its just because of the vehicle unlocks, that some jets dont have flares. Thats why people use there stingers, once evryone has flares it will be different. If your in a fighter stay high, or learn how to use your flares. And does flying a jet take skill? NO-- Being good enough not to get shot down by a stinger , now thats skill. lol


Why do people never think of Helicopters when this topic arises? This isn't Stingers vs Jets all the time. Stingers are freaking OP as hell against choppers. Flares do not work half the time in helicopters, and we can't out run them, and we're always in range because the range to these things is ridiculous.

The lock on time is WAY shorter than even our AGM missiles. We also cannot lock onto Infantry, and my rockets are worthless to infantry anyway. I need two people to even do what you can do alone. It's disturbing and needs to be looked at. Stingers need to be looked at~ period.

At this point they're *no better* than what Bad Company 2 did with Tracer Darts. It's worse actually.


----------



## CallsignVega

Does anyone know if the Recon class will have any means to destroy armor? What about wearing ghillie suits?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15290532*
> Why do people never think of Helicopters when this topic arises? This isn't Stingers vs Jets all the time. Stingers are freaking OP as hell against choppers. Flares do not work half the time in helicopters, and we can't out run them, and we're always in range because the range to these things is ridiculous.
> 
> The lock on time is WAY shorter than even our AGM missiles. We also cannot lock onto Infantry, and my rockets are worthless to infantry anyway. I need two people to even do what you can do alone. It's disturbing and needs to be looked at. Stingers need to be looked at~ period.
> 
> At this point they're *no better* than what Bad Company 2 did with Tracer Darts. It's worse actually.


True. I fly with him and the damn flares did not work 99% of the time I guess they were glitched or something.. but even then, flares and u can get locked again after exactly 1.5 sec.

Also the guided missiles it takes forever... on the chopper that is. It takes good 6 seconds to lock on and then another 2 for it to go outta the chopper after you launch it and then it flies so slow you can pretty much outrun it : / By the time this useless missiles catches the target... I can take 3 tanks down with the normal gun.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


At least in bfbc2 it takes more than one shot to disable you. And with hit detection you at least have a fighting chance. I wish the would bring back classes like bf2

anti tank
medic
support
assault
sniper 
(just my opinion.)


A big help too would be dropping BF3's classes and breaking them back apart to reflect BF2.

What I really liked about BF2's classes was that they all had their advantages, but also had enough disadvantages that you wouldn't have 75% of players only playing 1 or 2 of them.

Spec Ops - good rifles and c4, no armor

Medic - Can heal and revive but not always the best rifles, and no armor

Support - Heavy MG but slower and guns weren't full auto sniper rifles (plus no crazy sights)

Engineer - You can repair but your gun is limited (shotgun only?) and no armor

Anti-tank - Powerful against vehicles, but weak against people

Assault - Good rifle and under barrel launcher (which wasn't devastating like it is now in games), nothing more

Sniper - Long range rifle, silenced pistol, claymore, no armor

What was nice too is the classes were diverse enough that squads could actually have identities. Some squads could specialized in anti tank/support, others mostly in infantry with medics and assault, you could have endless combo's.

Biggest thing I disliked in BC2 (never played BC1) was the lack of classes. Was hoping BF3 wouldn't have this, but it does. Combining the BF2 classes into only 4 was just a bad decision, more than anything makes it a cheap way to add 1000 levels and unlocks to copy other mainstream games. I really don't want to unlock basic class functions because it's an excuse to add 3 more ranking levels.

I really liked the BF2 style, having 1/2 of the item's or so available at first. Why? Because not one class was overpowering in it and you got a diverse set of players. You didn't have 20 RPG carrying players because the engineer class wasn't that great unless you were going after a tank. You didn't have 25 snipers but now they can be effective at range or up close, no real disadvantages there. And so on and so on.

Really wish Dice ditched the whole ranking system from BC2 and expanded the classes. All having a stupid ranking system (with 10000 ranks) did is take the teamwork out of the game. Now, guys are more focused on getting kills to trick out their guns and ranking up so they can use the same gun and class setup for every faction in the game.

Plus, new players to the BF series don't even get introduced like they should. If you ever picked up 1942/BF2 you quickly learned that each class has it advantages and disadvantages and were useful in certain situations. Now, new players join, having basically nothing to choose from, and all they know is that lvl 55 dude is shooting a cool gun and destroying me, I should play that class so I can get that awesome gun!

I think that's enough of my morning rant. If there was one thing I would have wished for BF3 it was that it's core game play remained. Squad system and classes were already great in BF2, why they choose to limit these functions is beyond me.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Why do people never think of Helicopters when this topic arises? This isn't Stingers vs Jets all the time. Stingers are freaking OP as hell against choppers. Flares do not work half the time in helicopters, and we can't out run them, and we're always in range because the range to these things is ridiculous.

The lock on time is WAY shorter than even our AGM missiles. We also cannot lock onto Infantry, and my rockets are worthless to infantry anyway. I need two people to even do what you can do alone. It's disturbing and needs to be looked at. Stingers need to be looked at~ period.

At this point they're *no better* than what Bad Company 2 did with Tracer Darts. It's worse actually.


I brought up this issue a couple pages back. I was very disappointed with the firepower of the helis in the beta. My missles did almost no damage and the co-pilots gun was pathetic too. Choppers didnt scare me. I could stroll under their rushing wind while they tried to gun me down with my "Haters gonna hate" face on. I still shed a tear for choppers though.


----------



## The Advocate

In response to the Tank discussion, I understand where everyone is coming from. But I do miss having the MG 2nd fire at my contol as the driver.

I'm going to have to completely alter my playstyle for BF3. For years, I was mostly a solo tank driver. I was very successful at it - especially on Conquest maps. I'd pick and choose my places to support versus flag capping, but I loved being a one man "squad".

Trying to coordinate with a gunner demands voice chat. I still don't know if/how it worked in beta and haven't seen yet how it'll be implemented in release, so I am very curious for details.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Does anyone know if the Recon class will have any means to destroy armor? What about wearing ghillie suits?


SOFLAM laser targeter. Helps jets take them out.

http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/SOFLAM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Advocate*


In response to the Tank discussion, I understand where everyone is coming from. But I do miss having the MG 2nd fire at my contol as the driver.

I'm going to have to completely alter my playstyle for BF3. For years, I was mostly a solo tank driver. I was very successful at it - especially on Conquest maps. I'd pick and choose my places to support versus flag capping, but I loved being a one man "squad".

Trying to coordinate with a gunner demands voice chat. I still don't know if/how it worked in beta and haven't seen yet how it'll be implemented in release, so I am very curious for details.


The tank has an unlock for an LMG, you do know that right? You just don't right click to use it, you hit 2 to switch to it then left click to fire.

Quote:



Secondary LMG
A light machine gun mounted co-axially to the main gun, and provides a secondary fire to the tank operator.


There's also this, which I don't really understand. I guess it's a more powerful MG that fires slower? Would be useful against air.

Quote:



Secondary HMG
A secondary heavy machine gun mounted co-axially to the main cannon. The HMG is well suited against infantry and smaller vehicles as well.


This is sick!

Quote:



Guided shell
A shell which can lock on enemy vehicles and track them. The shell can also lock on vehicles designated with the laser designator from teammates.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Laser targeter. Helps jets take them out.


True ;p A10 doesn't need any of that tho ;o you can take a tank with the main gun in exactly 2 sec or less. Apparently A10 was using same sound and some fail model, but the damage was real







It destroys tanks so fast.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15290621*
> Does anyone know if the Recon class will have any means to destroy armor? What about wearing ghillie suits?


Doubt it. Also I cant stand some of the uniforms in this especially the scuba mask just kills the game for me


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Doubt it. Also I cant stand some of the uniforms in this especially the scuba mask *just kills the game for me*


lol, these posts never get old.

Scroll through posts, then sit back and laugh.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


...tanks need some MAJOR work in these games...I really don't know how to fix this.


1. Go back to BF2 classes so fewer players had RPG's.
2. Allow a single RPG per kit, just like grenades. 
3. This forces Support to toss out Ammo boxes, which should only give 1 @ a time w/ a bit of a wait period as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I bought Metro 2033 on Steam, it was on sale for $5 the other day.


Rub it in! I really wanted to play this, but can't get myself to pay more than $5, lol!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


...1942/BF2 you quickly learned that each class has it advantages and disadvantages...Now, new players join, having basically nothing to choose from, and all they know is that lvl 55 dude is shooting a cool gun and destroying me, I should play that class so I can get that awesome gun!


A+ quality grade AAA rant!























Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


...the scuba mask just kills the game for me


AhahahahaAHAHAH! First time I saw that, thought the guy ejected from a plane.









I still think this game should allow 1 player on the losing side to spawn as a Jedi when things start to look grim.


----------



## Inverse

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSuYpvc5ZHg[/ame]

Video of me and Lune blowing up some tanks.







Good memories~ looking forward to flying with you again dood. XD


----------



## The Advocate

nevermind.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


1. Go back to BF2 classes so fewer players had RPG's.
2. Allow a single RPG per kit, just like grenades. 
3. This forces Support to toss out Ammo boxes, which should only give 1 @ a time w/ a bit of a wait period as well.


You all know the game is done right? No more changes. No more I think ____ should be X.
Only tweaks from this point on. If you think reducing class attributes will help your abilities to compete, you're wrong.
Everyone plays with the same rules, adapt and overcome.

If you want the BF2 style, play BF2.


----------



## joarangoe

Anyone knows if the main gun of the F18/Sukhoi actually did anything to tanks? I made several gunning passes but never even got one disabled.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Anyone knows if the main gun of the F18/Sukhoi actually did anything to tanks? I made several gunning passes but never even got one disabled.


It's really weak.. don't bother


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15290956*
> You all know the game is done right? No more changes. No more I think ____ should be X.
> Only tweaks from this point on. If you think reducing class attributes will help your abilities to compete, you're wrong.
> Everyone plays with the same rules, adapt and overcome.
> 
> If you want the BF2 style, play BF2.


You couldn't be any more wrong. What's stopping them from changing anything they please? The game hasn't gone gold yet, and even if it did it wouldn't matter; any changes would simply be automatically downloaded once you register the game on Origin, which is required. DICE can revamp the entire mechanics of the game if they felt like doing so between updates.


----------



## joarangoe

Thought that, thanks.

By the way, the IR camera for the tank looks wayy too cool.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's really weak.. don't bother


It's rather good against helis though haha.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


It's rather good against helis though haha.


Hate you ;D


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


You couldn't be any more wrong. What's stopping them from changing anything they please? The game hasn't gone gold yet, and even if it did it wouldn't matter; any changes would simply be automatically downloaded once you register the game on Origin, which is required.


Game went gold awhile ago I believe~ less than two weeks until it's out in stores, I'm pretty sure discs have been made and are ready to go. With the approval process time on consoles, I'm pretty sure that was all said and done weeks ago.

Doesn't mean things can't be patched, but at this point~ I wouldn't expect grand changes to class design, game UI and game flow. Mainly because of consoles.

I wish devs didn't feel they needed to have the same game on PC as it is on consoles. Like they need this universal scope to appease people so they don't complain. It's kind of silly.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Game went gold awhile ago I believe~ less than two weeks until it's out in stores, I'm pretty sure discs have been made and are ready to go. With the approval process time on consoles, I'm pretty sure that was all said and done weeks ago. Doesn't mean things can't be patched, but at this point~ I wouldn't expect grand changes to class design, game UI and game flow.


You should upload some of the videos where 1 bullet from a jet makes our chopper flip T_T


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Game went gold awhile ago I believe~ less than two weeks until it's out in stores, I'm pretty sure discs have been made and are ready to go. With the approval process time on consoles, I'm pretty sure that was all said and done weeks ago.

Doesn't mean things can't be patched, but at this point~ I wouldn't expect grand changes to class design, game UI and game flow. Mainly because of consoles.

I wish devs didn't feel they needed to have the same game on PC as it is on consoles. Like they need this universal scope to appease people so they don't complain. It's kind of silly.


No.

BC2 went gold less than 2 weeks before release which was 3/2/10. 2 weeks is plenty of time. It takes only a few days to ship to all the retailers, why do you think so many games have been sold earlier than they were supposed to? DICE would have announced it as it is a huge "milestone" to have Battelfield 3 completed and packaged, for lack of a better term.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15290921*
> Video of me and Lune blowing up some tanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good memories~ looking forward to flying with you again dood. XD


Haha! Great ending. Bravo.

It's good to hear laughter again in a Battlefield game. BC2 needs to die in a fire.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive;15290956*
> You all know the game is done right? No more changes. No more I think ____ should be X...If you want the BF2 style, play BF2.


Relax mate, I was just commenting on what I thought would fix the situation. I understand DICE won't be changing the game 2 weeks before shipping because they read some comments from a guy w/ a dog pooping for his avatar.

BF2 was a worthy sequel to 1942, BF3 so far has dropped so much...in game squad/voip, commander, dedicated servers, classes, etc. I think the majority of us would like BF2 playstyle w/ updated visuals and destruction...not COD w/ vehicles.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15291103*
> Haha! Great ending. Bravo.
> 
> It's good to hear laughter again in a Battlefield game. BC2 needs to die in a fire.


I enjoyed BC2, but it had very few of those "die laughing" moments that BF2 ALWAYS had, and the BF3 beta alone brought that back to me/us.

I'm really loving the vehicle mechanics. Your buggy doesn't take ~20%+ damage just from hitting a bump in the terrain. I drove off a few cliffs (hill flag) without taking ANY damage. I like that. I also like the handling, the buggies have a slight powerslide capability if you hit S and steer at the same time.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15291118*
> I enjoyed BC2, but it had very few of those "die laughing" moments that BF2 ALWAYS had, and the BF3 beta alone brought that back to me/us.


This guy definitely had some fun.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkQ-AFC_XXk&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15291069*
> You should upload some of the videos where 1 bullet from a jet makes our chopper flip T_T


Haha~ that was sooo annoying. lol I can't stand it~ honestly I am praying that's just a bug. If they fix that, it will go a long way to making chopper flight more bearable. Could you imagine if it did that to other jets? Make them flip around and stuff?


----------



## joarangoe

What I expect on OCT 25th:

Get out of work and run home like crazy.
Power on PC.
Wait 10 minutes to install BF3.
Click on play.

And then...
I get a pop up: BF3 is updating, remaining time is aprox. 59 minutes.

Nooooooo....


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Haha~ that was sooo annoying. lol I can't stand it~ honestly I am praying that's just a bug. If they fix that, it will go a long way to making chopper flight more bearable. Could you imagine if it did that to other jets? Make them flip around and stuff?


It doesn't make the jets flip but would be pretty stupid if it did







hope they fix the chopper bug because its pathetic


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


What I expect on OCT 25th:

Get out of work and run home like crazy.
Power on PC.
Wait 10 minutes to install BF3.
Click on play.

And then...
I get a pop up: BF3 is updating, remaining time is aprox. 59 minutes.

Nooooooo....


You'll be able to pre-load if you bought a digital copy off Origin. If you did, I suggest you just leave Origin open when you leave for work, or set up LogMeIn/some other remote control software to set the game to download while you're at work if you can.

As for 10/25: I have 3 vacation days left at work. I'm undecided on whether to take 10/25-10/27 W-F off, or split that and take 3 consecutive Fridays off. I think I'll do the Friday plan because launch day will inevitably have bad server stress.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


What I expect on OCT 25th:

Get out of work and run home like crazy.
Power on PC.
Wait 10 minutes to install BF3.
Click on play.

And then...
I get a pop up: BF3 is updating, remaining time is aprox. 59 minutes.

*/Enable disappointment.dll mode
/Activate Soon.exe compatibility mode
/run rant.sys
.
.
.
Bx01010011100

/run FUDICE.exe

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

Nooooooo....


Fix'd


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I enjoyed BC2, but it had very few of those "die laughing" moments that BF2 ALWAYS had, and the BF3 beta alone brought that back to me/us.


This!!!!

The guy from Lune's video's hysterical. I love playing w/ crazy lunes like that...oh wait.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15291103*
> Haha! Great ending. Bravo.
> 
> It's good to hear laughter again in a Battlefield game. BC2 needs to die in a fire.


Yeah there's so much that still ticks me off~ but those were the good moments. The infantry combat is super fun in this game. It's great going from position to position. Maps are kind of small, but not in a bad way. I mean Caspian you can get to every point on foot without it feeling agonizing. Dragon Valley, on foot? LOL not fun.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q[/ame]

This guy has a lot of fun too~ the first kill makes me lol so much.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15291199*
> This!!!!
> 
> The guy from Lune's video's hysterical. I love playing w/ crazy lunes like that...oh wait.


That guy is psycho ;D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15291213*
> Yeah there's so much that still ticks me off~ but those were the good moments. The infantry combat is super fun in this game. It's great going from position to position. Maps are kind of small, but not in a bad way. I mean Caspian you can get to every point on foot without it feeling agonizing. Dragon Valley, on foot? LOL not fun.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q
> 
> This guy has a lot of fun too~ the first kill makes me lol so much.


The music makes it so epic


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Did anyone try throwing C4 as a passenger on the jeep? I know you can throw medic packs, so hopefully you can throw C4 too! Pull up next to a tank, passenger tosses some C4 onto it, driver backs up, passenger detonates.







That would be great because it should urge people to not be annoying and jihad all the time.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Did anyone try throwing C4 as a passenger on the jeep? I know you can throw medic packs, so hopefully you can throw C4 too!


yep works







same way you can throw med packs / ammo boxes / c4 ontop of EOD BOT


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That guy is psycho ;D

The music makes it so epic










When he started shooting in the air I almost peed myself. lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That guy is psycho ;D


They make for great game mates though! I once played L4D w/ a fella that acted out being tore up by zombies w/ great skill. The game has never been the same without him. :*(


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


They make for great game mates though! I once played L4D w/ a fella that acted out being tore up by zombies w/ great skill. The game has never been the same without him. :*(


Oh I'm just kidding ^^ Yeah I know what you mean


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lune*


yep works :d same way you can throw med packs / ammo boxes / c4 ontop of eod bot :d


Sick!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


They make for great game mates though! I once played L4D w/ a fella that acted out being tore up by zombies w/ great skill. The game has never been the same without him. :*(



Ummm... are you sure that wasn't me? Lmao, I was quite comical in L4D.


----------



## Jodiuh

I lost it when he started shooting the first jeep victim in the face...

"YEAAHAAH IN DA FACE! HOW'S THAT FEEL."

It's comedy GOLD.

Edit: Lol! You don't even need the video. I'm just listening to his comments while browsing.








Edit: "Vrrroom! Doo doo doo doop! Ahahahahha! Look how good I am in this game. Kills everywhere...oh no...no no...Into the woods we go! Into the woods we go!"


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Oh I'm just kidding ^^ Yeah I know what you mean











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ummm... are you sure that wasn't me? Lmao, I was quite comical in L4D.


Would love for you guys to add me in Origin. Jodiuh like funny peoples!


----------



## Jodiuh

Triple post! TRIPTACULAR!!!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Would love for you guys to add me in Origin. Jodiuh like funny peoples!


Into the woods we go!

*WINNING!*










http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/stat...58285934977024


----------



## xtascox

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Inverse*   Yeah there's so much that still ticks me off~ but those were the good moments. The infantry combat is super fun in this game. It's great going from position to position. Maps are kind of small, but not in a bad way. I mean Caspian you can get to every point on foot without it feeling agonizing. Dragon Valley, on foot? LOL not fun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clDpZIaU3-Q

This guy has a lot of fun too~ the first kill makes me lol so much.  
Not battlefield 3 but a friend of mine made this back in 06 with BF: Vietnam

  
 You Tube


----------



## Jodiuh

Top Edit: ^^ great video! Something about the way those tanks sort of bounce away always looks so comical.










There was a map on 1942 or 2 that consisted of 2 carriers. I hopped onto one of the planes and accidentally shot a teammate. At this point, most folks would probably take off. But I found it so funny that I shot another...and another...and about 20 more. Just so you know what you're getting yourself into.









Edit: Hmmm...I might have a video!


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ummm... are you sure that wasn't me? Lmao, I was quite comical in L4D.


I think you are someone i would enjoy playing different games with ;D


----------



## Jodiuh

Not like any of this matters. I'm sure punkbuster will be bought out by EA soon and Origin will block the use of voicechatter.exe, ventrilo.exe, and teamspeak.exe. We will all be forced to use Skype. Which of course will be pay only when it senses originownsu.exe running in the background.


----------



## doc2142

is the amazon 40 bucks pre order still available?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Not like any of this matters. I'm sure punkbuster will be bought out by EA soon and Origin will block the use of voicechatter.exe, ventrilo.exe, and teamspeak.exe. We will all be forced to use Skype. Which of course will be pay only when it senses originownsu.exe running in the background.


Thats not even remotely how that stuff works...


----------



## doc2142

Is this legit http://www.cdkeyhouse.com/video-game...tlefield-3_318 ?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *doc2142*   is the amazon 40 bucks pre order still available?  
It was $42, and no it is now going for $50.99 (click PC Download).

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Thats not even remotely how that stuff works...


Alright internet serious guy, how does it work?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Alright internet serious guy, how does it work?










u dont pay for skype.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Alright internet serious guy, how does it work?










You use the netbeeper to reconfigure the ionic midflange, before switching on the neutrino scrambler. Then you divide your network connection by two and subtract a 15-inch monitor.

Duh.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Will there be animals in the game? Like stray dogs, goats, cows etc?


----------



## Jodiuh

Hahah! I hope so! I want Llamas!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


u dont pay for skype.


Someone hasn't seen the leaked VOIP slide from DICE.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


...subtract a 15-inch monitor.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Hahah! I hope so! I want Llamas!

Someone hasn't seen the leaked VOIP slide from DICE.



















i dont get it. Thats been there for years.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Will there be animals in the game? Like stray dogs, goats, cows etc?










Errrr, why would there be animals?

And why would you want them in a FPS?

Also: why?

That question has made me feel icky.

[EDIT] Do you want to shoot them? Incidentally, an uncle of mine paid $40 to fire an RPG at a cow in Vietnam. Are you like him? Do you want to shoot propelled explosives at farmyard animals?

Would the inclusion of animals make the game more realistic for you? I gotta admit, that was the one thing missing from Battlefield 2. The first time I loaded up Karkand, the first thing I thought was 'Where are all the camels?'.


----------



## Jodiuh

^moving cover...also, cow tipping IN GAME


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Errrr, why would there be animals?

And why would you want them in a FPS?

Also: why?

That question has made me feel icky.


Wouldn't you love to be racing down the road to a point and all of the sudden....."COW IN THE ROAD" as you swerve to avoid it and fly off a cliff. Then you complain to your engie that they should have used their RPG to clear the road for you.

EDIT: Or you could attatch C4 or other explosives to rabbits and such and send them into the bushes to flush out the enemy.


----------



## Jodiuh

I don't think there'd be much swerving...but that might make a fun mini game. Or the ability to play on a map w/ a thousand cows!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I don't think there'd be much swerving...but that might make a fun mini game. Or the ability to play on a map w/ a thousand cows!


You would swerve because you would get -1000 points for animal road kill and a phone call from PETA.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


^moving cover...also, cow tipping IN GAME


Well, you see, in my squad, *I* am the moving cover. My clan give me the nickname 'Bullet Sponge'. Also known as 'Smelly Assface'.


----------



## adamski07

Where to pre-order? cheapest one?


----------



## Lune

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ap-reveal.aspx


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...ap-reveal.aspx











I am already in love with this map

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Alright internet serious guy, how does it work?










Im not getting into technical specifics, but if Origin was coded to get pissy with other .exe's and take control of the computer... were closer to the singularity than you think. But its fine, cause Origin almost takes up as much processor power in Idle as Steam does playing a game with active Steam chat on. It wasnt coded very well


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I am already in love with this map


So am i!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

yea that's sick


----------



## j2thearrin

From the article: 
Quote:



Operation MÃ©tro is the map from E3 and the Open Beta, so some of you are familiar with it already.


Yeah cause we didnt play it for like... 30 hours non stop


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


You use the netbeeper to reconfigure the ionic midflange, before switching on the neutrino scrambler. Then you divide your network connection by two and subtract a 15-inch monitor.

Duh.


LMMFAO!!!! My new signature! hahahaha


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


From the article: 
Yeah cause we didnt play it for like... 30 hours non stop


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/cfs-..._2D00_1280.jpg

in ever seen this though. Thats in the map?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Errrr, why would there be animals?

And why would you want them in a FPS?

Also: why?

That question has made me feel icky.

[EDIT] Do you want to shoot them? Incidentally, an uncle of mine paid $40 to fire an RPG at a cow in Vietnam. Are you like him? Do you want to shoot propelled explosives at farmyard animals?

Would the inclusion of animals make the game more realistic for you? I gotta admit, that was the one thing missing from Battlefield 2. The first time I loaded up Karkand, the first thing I thought was â€˜Where are all the camels?â€™.


YES more realism. Also I hear birds but I don't see any. Maybe small rodents like mice too, maybe snakes, they can add poison effects, if you are bitten maybe some of the animals have rabies too and you slowly lose health or your screen view gets all distorted slowly.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/cfs-..._2D00_1280.jpg

in ever seen this though. Thats in the map?


No thats a new map called Base Jump. The cliff is where the attackers spawn in Rush mode and they have to cliff jump 500 meters down to the bombs. I love that idea. Read more about it on that blog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


YES more realism. Also I hear birds but I don't see any. Maybe small rodents like mice too, maybe snakes, they can add poison effects, if you are bitten maybe some of the animals have rabies too and you slowly lose health or your screen view gets all distorted slowly.


I think you're on the wrong thread. Try the Skyrim one maybe? this is the BF3 Pew Pew thread where we dont go around like the Crocodile Hunter watching out for rattlers. The only Cobras were concerned about are the ones that shoot missiles. Boy do those sting


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/cfs-..._2D00_1280.jpg

in ever seen this though. Thats in the map?


That's not Metro.


----------



## Fasista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/cfs-..._2D00_1280.jpg

in ever seen this though. Thats in the map?


awesome!


----------



## Lune

Vote up if you can! help me out







We need this change I can't stand this killcam lameness and not being able to change my loadout / check other stuff while dead

*Allow Customization Menu during Death/Killcam*


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Vote up if you can! help me out







We need this change I can't stand this killcam lameness and not being able to change my loadout / check other stuff while dead

*Allow Customization Menu during Death/Killcam*


Pretty sure that's already confirmed.

Quote:



4. Can we have ability to change settings/options before deployment into match on PC? 
The ability to modify your settings via the deploy screen has been added into the retail game.


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...j-246-dfj.aspx

As for changing your kit WHILE viewing the killcam: I don't think that would work well. That short period where you're viewing the killcam is the window where your corpse is on the ground and you're able to be revived. If you were to switch kits in that time, I could see issues where you are revived with your newly chosen kit.

Imo, there should be NO killcam. AT ALL.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Pretty sure that's already confirmed.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...j-246-dfj.aspx


y did they take out the sensor balls?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Pretty sure that's already confirmed.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...j-246-dfj.aspx


Not the same thing


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


lol, these posts never get old.

Scroll through posts, then sit back and laugh.


Whatever happened to posting relevant information in threads? I can see now why most people here who have joined like 2 or 3 years ago have 12k posts


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Whatever happened to posting relevant information in threads?


Nothing to post right now other than funny videos and random posts







any information gets posted here first.. you know that







There's no new info so.. blame DICE!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


y did they take out the sensor balls?


Where did you read that? They may have taken out the motion sensor mines, but there still is a deployable motion sensor.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


As for changing your kit WHILE viewing the killcam: I don't think that would work well. That short period where you're viewing the killcam is the window where your corpse is on the ground and you're able to be revived. If you were to switch kits in that time, I could see issues where you are revived with your newly chosen kit.


That happened to me once in BC2 but it was team switch and not kit change. My friend had joined and was forced to the other team. I saw that the teams needed to be balanced and I switched over. In the exact moment of hitting "switch teams" i was revived, but the "switch teams" had gone through and the guy that revived me was now my enemy. I saw orange over his name and in a fit of fear i tore him some new holes. Then killed his squadmates. After taking a breath i realized i had gotten kill points for killing people who i had just been playing with for the first wave of Rush. I also noticed that i went from attacking team to defending team, so it wasnt enemies that were close when i was revived. I was literally revived as the other team. Funniest glitch ever.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


That happened to me once in BC2 but it was team switch and not kit change. My friend had joined and was forced to the other team. I saw that the teams needed to be balanced and I switched over. In the exact moment of hitting "switch teams" i was revived, but the "switch teams" had gone through and the guy that revived me was now my enemy. I saw orange over his name and in a fit of fear i tore him some new holes. Then killed his squadmates. After taking a breath i realized i had gotten kill points for killing people who i had just been playing with for the first wave of Rush. I also noticed that i went from attacking team to defending team, so it wasnt enemies that were close when i was revived. I was literally revived as the other team. Funniest glitch ever.


Same thing happened to me, I killed a guy and a medic came leaping through a hole in the wall and revives him I thought the medic was an enemy so I was unloading bullets on them both until I realized they weren't getting hurt lol.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd like to remind everyone that this is a Battlefield 3 thread, and not an Offtopic (or BFBC2) thread. Everything not related to Battlefield 3 will be removed and punished.

Here's some information from some of the Multiplayer maps, we will have a night map!









http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...-reveal.aspx##


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


LMMFAO!!!! My new signature! hahahaha


Sweet! I've never been sig'd before, much obliged.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


YES more realism. Also I hear birds but I don't see any. Maybe small rodents like mice too, maybe snakes, they can add poison effects, if you are bitten maybe some of the animals have rabies too and you slowly lose health or your screen view gets all distorted slowly.


I like it!

But if we're going for realism, I want my 'getting knifed' animation to include me screaming like a girl and wetting myself. Similarly, if I am taking someone's tags, the animation should feature me stabbing my opponent repeatedly in the arms, face, torso before eventually giving up and shooting them.

Back on topic, is the map Lune posted with the big cliff cutaway a MP map or a SP map? It looks....

Ungh... *lights a cigarette*


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'd like to remind everyone that this is a Battlefield 3 thread, and not an Offtopic (or BFBC2) thread. Everything not related to Battlefield 3 will be removed and punished.

Here's some information from some of the Multiplayer maps, we will have a night map!









http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/batt...-reveal.aspx##


I hope so, I remember seeing some night footage in one of the trailer vids, that looked really cool. That might have been the single player though.


----------



## SafeKlok

Man I can't wait for the night maps, super excited about that since I first heard about it.

Not sure if it's been mentioned already, this thread is difficult to keep up with at times, but what I do want to be added/changed is the ability to change your kit between rounds.


----------



## Lune

Just put all screenies in here (the new ones)

  
 You Tube


----------



## BradleyW

Kcuestag, how are those 580's?


----------



## falcon26

Only time will tell if we need to upgrade our systems with the final version of the game. I'm am really hoping that the final version is much better optimized. I really really do not want to cross fire. I just want my lonely single 6950 2GB to run BF3 at 1920x1200 at high settings with AA and AO off and get a steady 50-60 FPS  please please...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Only time will tell if we need to upgrade our systems with the final version of the game. I'm am really hoping that the final version is much better optimized. I really really do not want to cross fire. I just want my lonely single 6950 2GB to run BF3 at 1920x1200 at high settings with AA and AO off and get a steady 50-60 FPS  please please...


My 6970 got 50-60 at these settings even with HBAO and Post Processing AA. You will be fine!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Kcuestag, how are those 580's?


Great, but like I said, stick to BF3 discussion.


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned, please report the post next time, instead of quoting it.


----------



## porky

Im so anxious for this game...if my beautifull pc does not max this game im retiring from pc gaming forever....looked at some screenshots already and I just pray that the ATI can handle the tesselation that BF3 has (look inside metro the tiles on the ceiling.)

only time will tell!

Kcuestag...u get the 3gig version?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thread cleaned, please report the post next time, instead of quoting it.


Sir, yes sir!

I have, once again, changed my mind about the upcoming upgrade.

I'll just play BF3 on low and I'll be fine.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Great, but like I said, stick to BF3 discussion.










but.. but.. he's only asking to see how it plays your other games so we can find out how you think it's gonna run BF3









i got way over 60fps on my sig rig with everything default. i didn't care enough to try messing with the settings lol.


----------



## bgtrance

As the days till the release near, I start to itch more and more like a coke addict


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Great, but like I said, stick to BF3 discussion.










Great that the 580's are working well. Oh...erm...Battlefield 3 and stuff....?









Ok this is BF3 related. Do Nvidia plan to release a new driver before the final version of the game is out?


----------



## Jodiuh

Of course.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Great that the 580's are working well. Oh...erm...Battlefield 3 and stuff....?









Ok this is BF3 related. Do Nvidia plan to release a new driver before the final version of the game is out?


Who knows. Call them and ask them?


----------



## Jodiuh

Shortly before the Battlefield 3 final release date.


----------



## BradleyW

Repped. Thank you.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'd love to tell you when AMD's getting one, but who're we all kidding...it'll be released the day of or maybe later in the week. It'll have a few flashing screen or line bugs. 2 weeks later you'll get something that works for single cards, but proper xfire support won't come for another 2 weeks. Of course that'll have a micro stuttering issue which won't be addressed til after the holidays.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15296362*
> I'd love to tell you when AMD's getting one, but who're we all kidding...it'll be released the day of or maybe later in the week. It'll have a few flashing screen or line bugs. 2 weeks later you'll get something that works for single cards, but proper xfire support won't come for *another 2 months*. Of course that'll have a micro stuttering issue which won't be addressed til after the holidays.


Fix'd


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Anyone that has an android phone or an iPhone wanna change their origin id's without dealing with EA customer support?


----------



## ivesceneenough

Been looking around for an answer on this.

are conquest maps going to feature cap outs like bf2? i hope so....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15296499*
> Anyone that has an android phone or an iPhone wanna change their origin id's without dealing with EA customer support?


The Scrabble thing? Fishy as hell, probably stealing accounts through that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;15296538*
> Been looking around for an answer on this.
> 
> are conquest maps going to feature cap outs like bf2? i hope so....


What on earth is that supposed to mean


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15293332*
> Where did you read that? They may have taken out the motion sensor mines, but there still is a deployable motion sensor.


I like the T-UGS better. I seriously felt like I was playing CoD with the UAV killstreak permanently on with those ******ed sensor balls.

1 T-UGS, and it has to be placed. No more "Oh, I wonder if someone's over here /throwball"

They will be extremely useful for defending an area since they don't disappear until you either die (not sure) or it gets destroyed. Just curious on how big it's radius is since they didn't work in beta.

And if you want to move it, you gotta go pick it up.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15296574*
> The Scrabble thing? Fishy as hell, probably stealing accounts through that.
> 
> What on earth is that supposed to mean


Nope I tried it and its 100% legit was even confirmed through my EA and Origin account.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15294441*
> I hope so, I remember seeing some night footage in one of the trailer vids, that looked really cool. That might have been the single player though.


Yes that trailer was from the SP campaign. It's encouraging to see a MP "night map" and one more fear settled, but I really hoped FB2.0 was moving us past "day maps" and "night maps", their new "radiant luminosity" in FB 2.0 was supposed to enable dynamic time of day, where a battle starts off at a set or random time and the battle might rage through day>dusk>night or dusk>night>dawn or what have you, dependent of course on how long the battle stretches out.

A small variable and might seem like a minor point but would add another gameplay dimension and make every battle for a given map more unique and less repetitive feeling, as no two battles would ever *look* the same, let alone play the same. Not to mention an in-game "time of day" could be a valuable tool for team and squad mates to coordinate attacks and movements. Like how about let us use the watch that they have on the character models. Oh well maybe in Frostbite 3.0


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15296574*
> What on earth is that supposed to mean


In BF2, quite a few of the maps had all the defenders points capturable. So if they weren't careful they could lose all their spawn points. Everyone i played with this referred to this as the attackers "capping out" the defenders. it was basically a win, unless a squad was able to re cap a point allowing for other squads to spawn.

Caspian border was the opposite of this.....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;15296868*
> In BF2, quite a few of the maps had all the defenders points capturable. So if they weren't careful they could lose all their spawn points. Everyone i played with this referred to this as the attackers "capping out" the defenders. it was basically a win, unless a squad was able to re cap a point allowing for other squads to spawn.
> 
> Caspian border was the opposite of this.....


Nope there won't be any of that in Bf3 ;p in fact, you won't be able to go to main base, ever (at least on foot) main base protection will be there 24/7 and wont be able to disable that (confirmed by demize99 yesterday) you can jump in enemy jets or anything but by the time u take off u die (10 sec thing)


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15294441*
> I hope so, I remember seeing some night footage in one of the trailer vids, that looked really cool. That might have been the single player though.


Yes that trailer was from the SP campaign. It's encouraging to see a MP "night map" and one more fear settled, but I really hoped FB2.0 was moving us past "day maps" and "night maps", their new "radiant luminosity" in FB 2.0 was supposed to enable dynamic time of day, where a battle starts off at a set or random time and the battle might rage through day>dusk>night or dusk>night>dawn or what have you, dependent of course on how long the battle stretches out.

A small variable and might seem like a minor point but would add another gameplay dimension and make every battle for a given map more unique and less repetitive feeling, as no two battles would ever *look* the same, let alone play the same. Not to mention an in-game ToD could be a valuable tool for team and squad mates to coordinate attacks and movements. And why not make the watch on the character models actually usable, like let us raise left arm to look at it. Oh well maybe in Frostbite 3.0


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15296917*
> ...jump in enemy jets or anything but by the time u take off u die (10 sec thing)


Bummer, that was always so much fun in BF2.


----------



## Higgins

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2wDQJqYwp8&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15296673*
> Nope I tried it and its 100% legit was even confirmed through my EA and Origin account.


I might have missed something, is there a way to change our account name now ?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15296917*
> Nope there won't be any of that in Bf3 ;p in fact, you won't be able to go to main base, ever (at least on foot) main base protection will be there 24/7 and wont be able to disable that (confirmed by demize99 yesterday) you can jump in enemy jets or anything but by the time u take off u die (10 sec thing)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15297071*
> Bummer, that was always so much fun in BF2.


agreed. my clan loves having no rules servers where people can base rape to your heart's content. sad that you can't go to their bases and steal vehicles etc.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15297226*
> I might have missed something, is there a way to change our account name now ?


Yes just ask EA chat support to change it.


----------



## DarthBaiter

The flappin jeep windshields were driving me nuts. LoL


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15297216*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2wDQJqYwp8&feature=feedu


Pretty old







I was too embarrassed to post this.. same old same old in 1 video.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15297335*
> Pretty old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too embarrassed to post this.. same old same old in 1 video.


Yea i want to see some footage of those back to karkand maps, love to see how they remade Wake Island !


----------



## swindle




----------



## Slightly skewed

I hope the game ships with a proper benchmarking tool so those of us who are impatiently waiting to know wether or not we need to upgrade can find out day one what the best course of action is.


----------



## jchon930

i'm thinking no matter how optimized the retail gets, tessellation is going to offset it by a larger margin therefore reducing FPS from what we were running in beta.


----------



## adamski07

where to pre-order? any good deals right now?


----------



## adamski07

check this!

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXkmJ_KB418&feature=feedu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXkmJ_KB418&feature=feedu"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXkmJ_KB418&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Emu105

What do i do till bf3 gets here... driving me nuts!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15297226*
> I might have missed something, is there a way to change our account name now ?


Quote;
*ANSWER*

In most situations, persona or screenname change requests fall outside the capabilities of our support agents. We do however recognize that there are circumstances where a previously chosen persona name may present an unacceptable risk due to the exposure of information that could be linked to the account holder. As a result, we are now honoring name-change requests by web-request only to these affected customers, using the process below.

If your EA Master ID / Origin screenname exposes the following information, you are eligible for a name change.
•Your first and last name
•Your phone number
•Personally identifiable numbers, such as your social security number or government-issued ID

If your name does not meet these requirements you will not be eligible for a name-change.

If your name meets the eligibility criteria, you may submit a name change request to our email support team using the "Contact Us" option found on the left-hand side of this page. When creating your request, select Battlefield 3 as the product and specify the platform you are currently using to play the game (PC, Xbox 360, Playstation 3).

When submitting your request, "Chat" support may be an available option, however you must select the option for "Email Support." Requests not submitted through this web-form will not be eligible. Fill out the remaining fields and be sure to specify the "Category" as depicted in the screenshot below to complete and submit your name change request.
http://support.ea.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5752


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07;15297998*
> where to pre-order? any good deals right now?


http://www.overclock.net/online-deals/1139238-amazon-bf3-limited-edition-download-42-a.html

It was at $42 now at $50. Still not a bad deal.


----------



## joarangoe

Damn, this whitdrawal sindrome is serious bussines.

Enviado desde mi SGH-I897 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Stikes

11 days 5 hours 34 minutes


----------



## jackeyjoe

People are counting down? I'm preoccupied with assignments so I haven't even thought about it


----------



## djriful

Yeah... haha 12 days to go Jackeyjoe!

It goes extremely fast for me 35hours works weekly and part-time University...

_self note: I would never go back to 40hrs work + fulltime Uni... I've done it for 1 semester. It was hell but success!_


----------



## Darren9

Does anyone know if there's any pre-load from Origin for this?


----------



## McAlberts

wow 12 days.. i didn't even realize it was so close.

and for those of us that bought the digital download thru amazon, we will be able to pre-load on the 21st and play instantly on the 25th.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15299632*
> Does anyone know if there's any pre-load from Origin for this?


I'm sure there will be to reduce strain on their servers on release day.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15299632*
> Does anyone know if there's any pre-load from Origin for this?


By Oct 21 Monday morning I guess?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15299655*
> wow 12 days.. i didn't even realize it was so close.
> 
> and for those of us that bought the digital download thru amazon, we will be able to pre-load on the 21st and play instantly on the 25th.


Great news for digital buyer, by the time they get their pre-load. The game is already patched. For physical copy would now still remain as version 1.0 because it was published months ago. Then after installation, I'm expecting a 500mb+ patch to download.


----------



## Jodiuh

Then I get to unload instantly on release!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What's up with EA adding a BF3 support fee per physical machine?

Quote:



Battlefield 3 PC Dedicated Servers To Charge Extra Per Player


http://deltagamer.com/18518/battlefi...tra-per-player


----------



## Lune

Pretty sure this doesn't affect dedicated boxes at all (clans like mine for example) only the people who rent a single server

I think we have to pay 16$ per BF3 server (for the installation, one time only) which is stupid, but whatever.


----------



## joarangoe

If it can be preloaded as soon as the 21st do you guys think we may get a no cd patch before release? so we can warm up with the single player and be ready by the 25th for multiplayer?

I know that happened with BC2.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY;15296673*
> Nope I tried it and its 100% legit was even confirmed through my EA and Origin account.


What's the app called?

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15300867*
> If it can be preloaded as soon as the 21st do you guys think we may get a no cd patch before release? so we can warm up with the single player and be ready by the 25th for multiplayer?
> 
> I know that happened with BC2.


By "patch" you mean crack, right?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15300734*
> Pretty sure this doesn't affect dedicated boxes at all (clans like mine for example) only the people who rent a single server
> 
> I think we have to pay 16$ per BF3 server (for the installation, one time only) which is stupid, but whatever.


So what would it cost to rent a one player slot per month then?


----------



## theturbofd

I'm surprised that they haven't stated if BF3 will have preload


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Pretty sure this doesn't affect dedicated boxes at all (clans like mine for example) only the people who rent a single server

I think we have to pay 16$ per BF3 server (for the installation, one time only) which is stupid, but whatever.


No. Its a per slot fee for dedicated box servers.

You have to pay your dedicated server fee plus a per slot fee on that server. This does not affect individual renters.


----------



## SS_Patrick

http://forums.hypernia.com/index.php?showtopic=2299

lol


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I'm surprised that they haven't stated if BF3 will have preload










They have. Origin, and now Amazon preorders can be preloaded.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I think we have to pay *17$* per BF3 server (for the installation, *monthly*) which is stupid, but whatever.


fixd


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


So what would it cost to rent a one player slot per month then?


Or do they only work by donating and assigning VIP status?


----------



## moonslug

Does anyone know if there's a deadline preordering to get the map? I'm fairly confident I'm going to buy this game, but I'd like some time to convince my friends to get it too, first


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


So what would it cost to rent a one player slot per month then?


Minimum is 16 slots.


----------



## dezahp

If some people are trying to figure out which server provider they're going to get, my experience was that Branzone servers ran smoothly and outperformed all of the other servers in the beta.


----------



## Mr. 13

READ THIS:

http://battlefieldo.com/change-origin-id/

or watch this:

  
 You Tube  



 
 Download "Scribble Free" to change your ORIGIN ID


----------



## psyside

Commo rose in final release? y/n? any *real info on this?*


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


READ THIS:

http://battlefieldo.com/change-origin-id/

or watch this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5scyAjE_Z8

Download "Scribble Free" to change your ORIGIN ID


im not sure that is safe at all...


----------



## Mr. 13

it worked for me!
and the scrabble game is by EA


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Commo rose in final release? y/n? any *real info on this?*


Apart from this twit from Ian Tornay, Battlefield 3's main community man there's nothing else I know of -> http://twitter.com/#!/crash7800/stat...58285934977024


----------



## Amhro

bf3 y u no out yet
i has nothing 2 playyyy


----------



## Inverse

I'm surprised nobody has made a way to connect to a hacked server with a script without needing Battlelog. Maybe a way to launch a map into Caspian even by yourself would be cool. Talking about the Beta client of course.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I'm surprised nobody has made a way to connect to a hacked server with a script without needing Battlelog. Maybe a way to launch a map into Caspian even by yourself would be cool. Talking about the Beta client of course.


I was thinking the same thing a couple days ago, where are these sort of people when you need em


----------



## Inverse

I'm thinking it's complicated because how would it know what soldier to load, and where would the database for your soldier come from, since it's all server side... etc~ it sucks.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



With the release of Battlefield 3 we will unfortunately be forced to charge an additional administrative fee based on the amount of server installs and slot counts you wish to have on your dedicated server.

*16 Slots - $4.25/Month USD per install
24 Slots - $6.40/Month USD per install
32 Slots - $8.50/Month USD per install
48 Slots - $12.75/Month USD per install
64 Slots - $17.00/Month USD per install*


EA price gouging PC users.


----------



## kcuestag

Ugh, $17 a month for what?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Does that mean it'll cost $17 per month for a 64 slot server, or that it will cost $17 per month for a 64 slot server ON TOP of whatever the hosting company charges?


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like we'll be able to start pre-loading the game on the 21st;

http://www.enterbf3.com/news/571-pre...-october-21st/


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Looks like we'll be able to start pre-loading the game on the 21st;

http://www.enterbf3.com/news/571-pre...-october-21st/


I like this ! now i will not have to rush home after work !


----------



## joarangoe

Do any of you guys know how to perform a chemically induced coma? You know, something not too drastic that would last about 10 days?


----------



## Lhino

New vid is up:

  
 You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

That's been posted already.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


im not sure that is safe at all...


Why not? The app is made by EA...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I'm thinking it's complicated because how would it know what soldier to load, and where would the database for your soldier come from, since it's all server side... etc~ it sucks.



It has nothing at all to do with your soldier. We don't even have a soldier right now. It changes your Master ID.

Meh. Doesn't work for me, the Save button is greyed out.

Edit: Had to hit "Back" to hide my Android keyboard. Even then, it's annoying. I can't add an underscore in my name, it says it's taken even though I KNOW it is not.


----------



## Porter_

the scrabble free thing worked for me, for changing your Origin master ID.


----------



## BigPharma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15305047*
> Do any of you guys know how to perform a chemically induced coma? You know, something not too drastic that would last about 10 days?


Propofol


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15296362*
> I'd love to tell you when AMD's getting one, but who're we all kidding...it'll be released the day of or maybe later in the week. It'll have a few flashing screen or line bugs. 2 weeks later you'll get something that works for single cards, but proper xfire support won't come for another 2 weeks. Of course that'll have a micro stuttering issue which won't be addressed til after the holidays.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15296380*
> Fix'd


Truth. <..>


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15305071*
> New vid is up: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBhzRXY-KrI&feature=feedu


Oh, it's just a bunch of real life footages...

Is this from Discovery Channel?


----------



## Artemus

Found some cool Beta game play videos. Not sure if already posted, but here you go.









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPuK3kmjjwA[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BX5ISpKBcy0[/ame]


----------



## Lune

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/10/14/multiplayer-map-reveal-part-ii.aspx


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15305047*
> Do any of you guys know how to perform a chemically induced coma? You know, something not too drastic that would last about 10 days?


I have the equivilant to what you are wanting to do here. Play World of WarCraft haha!

You will have no sence of space and time for 10 days!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15307213*
> I have the equivilant to what you are wanting to do here. Play World of WarCraft haha!
> 
> You will have no sence of space and time for 10 days!


lmao....dude, that's what i am doing.
me and my girl just resubscribed and once BF3 launches we are leaving it again...ha


----------



## Waffleboy

None of the new maps had the "OMG" factor of base jump, but they seem like solid and fun ideas. I can't wait to see footage, and of course play them when it comes out (t-minus 11 days)


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15307294*
> None of the new maps had the "OMG" factor of base jump, but they seem like solid and fun ideas. I can't wait to see footage, and of course play them when it comes out (t-minus *11 days*)


omg don't remind me I go crazy


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15307102*
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/10/14/multiplayer-map-reveal-part-ii.aspx


Oh God, I'm looking forward to the tight, urban combat map on 64 Conq.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15307464*
> Oh God, I'm looking forward to the tight, urban combat map on 64 Conq.


Me too. I love the variety of BF maps - you have huge open maps, and then closed infantry focused maps. It makes a great change of pace and makes each type more fun.

I hate that people keep complaining that BF3 doesn't have enough open maps. What were the most popular maps in 1942? Berlin, omaha, stalingrad were all up there. In BF2? Strike at Karkand. All of these are mostly infantry maps.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15307483*
> Me too. I love the variety of BF maps - you have huge open maps, and then closed infantry focused maps. It makes a great change of pace and makes each type more fun.
> 
> I hate that people keep complaining that BF3 doesn't have enough open maps. What were the most popular maps in 1942? Berlin, omaha, stalingrad were all up there. In BF2? Strike at Karkand. All of these are mostly infantry maps.


You gotta see all the people complaining about how bad the maps are even tho they haven't seen / tried them yet...

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/


----------



## viper522

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joarangoe;15305047*
> Do any of you guys know how to perform a chemically induced coma? You know, something not too drastic that would last about 10 days?


bwahaha i just peed my pants a little


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15307520*
> You gotta see all the people complaining about how bad the maps are even tho they haven't seen / tried them yet...
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/


that's ridiculous. gamers are turning into a whiny bunch.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Isnt out here until the 28th








Why oh why


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker;15307833*
> Isnt out here until the 28th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why oh why


Set origin to US and use VPN = play on 25th

I am from EU and I'll just do that


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15307867*
> Set origin to US and use VPN = play on 25th
> 
> I am from EU and I'll just do that


Virtual Private Network?
How will we be able to play online, or is that the point? Not to?


----------



## McGee-zax

Where can i buy BF3 at a discount, thought about buygamecdkeys.com but i have to wait until 28th to get my key, and i don't really trust them.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15307953*
> Virtual Private Network?
> How will we be able to play online, or is that the point? Not to?


Pretty sure all you need the VPN for is to download the game before your local release date. Once you have the game installed, I don't think anything can stop you from connecting to servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGee-zax;15308033*
> Where can i buy BF3 at a discount, thought about buygamecdkeys.com but i have to wait until 28th to get my key, and i don't really trust them.


Amazon, $50.99. Click PC Download.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Limited-Pc/dp/B002I0HJZO/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1318616910&sr=8-3]Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games[/URL]


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15307520*
> You gotta see all the people complaining about how bad the maps are even tho they haven't seen / tried them yet...
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/


Yeah just don't even bother to go onto their official forums. I made that mistake with BC2 and ended up not buying it due to the *******s on that forum.
(I did buy it recently on the steam sale this summer though)


----------



## Artemus

Vote for the next Official OCN Game Server here.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-game-server/1128885-vote-official-ocn-game-server.html


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15308206*
> Vote for the next Official OCN Game Server here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-game-server/1128885-vote-official-ocn-game-server.html


Pffft OCN really needs a vote on that?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15308206*
> Vote for the next Official OCN Game Server here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-game-server/1128885-vote-official-ocn-game-server.html


What is there to vote? Best game is coming.. should have a server up! even tho I will be playing on our servers only : / OCN servers don't have admins in their servers


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15308381*
> What is there to vote? Best game is coming.. should have a server up! even tho I will be playing on our servers only : / OCN servers don't have admins in their servers


I'd be willing to volunteer as an OCN server admin if it is a 64 player server with good map rotation and NO Rush (if I dislike Rush bad as I disliked it in BC2).


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15308324*
> Pffft OCN really needs a vote on that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15308381*
> What is there to vote? Best game is coming.. should have a server up! even tho I will be playing on our servers only : / OCN servers don't have admins in their servers


There's only 23 posts in the voting thread and most of that is discussion about Minecraft.







If everyone posted their choice of a new server there as much as folks post here, I'd bet a new BF3 server would be on the horizon.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15307867*
> Set origin to US and use VPN = play on 25th
> 
> I am from EU and I'll just do that


Did that with Dead Island but it was only €30 pre-order here in gamestop so got it there, 1/3 saving sounds good for 3days lol


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15307483*
> Me too. I love the variety of BF maps - you have huge open maps, and then closed infantry focused maps. It makes a great change of pace and makes each type more fun.
> 
> I hate that people keep complaining that BF3 doesn't have enough open maps. What were the most popular maps in 1942? Berlin, omaha, stalingrad were all up there. In BF2? Strike at Karkand. All of these are mostly infantry maps.


I think a better point to make is that BF maps have both wide open spaces in addition to close quarters combat. I'm hoping BF3 continues that formula.


----------



## Intel4Life

25th coming up fast, looks like stores already getting in the goods.


----------



## Hawk777th

Amazed you can just buy it in a jewel case. Cant imagine the patch the disk based guys are going to have to download.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intel4Life;15309887*
> 25th coming up fast, looks like stores already getting in the goods.


----------



## joshlete

Im pregnant.


----------



## Rvsty

Oh random beta bugs, how I love thee. Especially the one where the support runs like forest gump with braces.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lune

99 Problems Beta feedback









1. Cant tell who's talking over chat
2. Squad gets split up on join
3. No server browser on consoles = laggy servers
4. No squad menu, cant change squads. leave/join puts you back in same squad.
5. Nothing indicating low health 5% health and no bloody screen
6. Failed revives or cant revive
7. Ground glitching/Collision detection
8. Cant tell what squad mates are alive or dead.
9. Squad leaders are pointless. They have no special abilities. setting waypoints? giving bonus points for actions in his vicinity? Squad specializations? Special SL airstike?
10. Flashlights are too bright in daylight, sun torches
11. scope glint in the dark, oh really?
12. reload animations are very slow and dont always cancel
13. extended Knife animation takes too long. been shot during the tag grab and not got the knife kill.
14. cant change all mouse and keyboard bindings
15. Net code lag issues. shooting someone in the back of the head and yet they can turn around and shoot me.
16. Not being able to exit after a round until you spawn into the next round.
17. No real incentives for going after or defending the objectives. a few kills = Objective
18. K/D is still the main focus in scoreboard.
19. No tools for teamwork
20. No way to communicate, did someone say como-rose?
21. Glass is invisible and annoying to get stuck behind
22. Voice over" I'm getting screwed in the backside over here" only use expletives. really?
23. Bodies get contorted and do crazy actions.
24. Insta deaths, just bam! dead no shots or taking fire or anything.
24. PC text chat is all white. Should be red-all, blue-team, green-squad.
25. spawn map doesn't say which direction objectives are. In case you want to spawn closest to objective
26. glitching lower body into objects while prone.
27. Screen sometimes remains darkened after returning from start/ESC screen.
28. Beacon remains as your remote spawn point even after you switch teams, lay beacon>switch teams>spawn behind enemy
29. Rush bug- several times i've been on a team that blew the M-com with low tickets left and we still lost the game. seems like a delay of when the m-com blows up to when tickets are added.
30. No in game VOIP
31. Quick Match puts me in a server across the country with a high ping.
32. Minimap is too light and transparent, it's hard to see over light terrain.
33. hip firing is very inaccurate even at point blank 1-10ft range
34. Footsteps are too silent, you should be able to hear anyone walking around you.
35. people repeatedly putting C4 on friendly UAV and flying around blowing enemies up. this again?
36. Shooting through terrain.
37. Constant FREEZING while SAVING, 1-5 seconds almost every time right after a spawn. I've been killed many times.
38. No como-rose
39. Whats the deal with all the scopes? They feel like filler and seems overboard when they are 90% of the unlock-able attachments.
40. hovering bushes? totally above the ground.
41. Sniper quick switching is in, quickly switching to pistol and back to rifle bypasses the reload animation.
42. Cant spot enemy UAV or EOD bot 
43. Audio Cue- Downed teammate doesn't yell "MEDIC" we should be able to manually when down. 
43. Bug with beacon where you cant pickup your last one after respawn or destroy it or put another down.
44. crossbow bipod bug
45. grenades stick to bushes
46. cannot change IR scope when u move outside and can sometimes only see colors even when not using scope.
47. IR effect is unrealistic and resembles a hack. green and orange?
48. large spawn map is too close, it's hard to tell exactly where on the map a squad mate or spawn point is.
49. Cant tell if EOD bot or UAV is friendly or enemy.
50. Cant tell if Spawn beacons or motion sensors are friendly or enemy.
51. Heavy vehicles struggle to make it up hills.
52. Infantry getting stuck on small or invisible objects.
53. when taking fire there should be more audio cues like bullet hits near you, ricochets, or bullet whizzing by.
54. Its always windy and everything is moving like there in a tornado. accept for smoke, it goes straight up.
55. I was kicking around 30' piece of guardrail like it weighed nothing. 
56. Tanks cant drive through light objects like bushes or chain link fences.
57. BC2 glitch where you can dispense unlimited supplies by swapping kits.
58. You dont have access to options while while dead, you have to re-spawn then hit [ESC] or [START]
59. Jets are way to slow
60. Choppers are sluggish and not very agile. pitch/yaw should be more responsive and have a tighter radius.
61. Tank barrel elevation seems rather low.
62. Stationary AT shows up as a tank icon on mini-map
63. getting stuck on the bottom of cleared chain link fences. having to hurdle
64. Vaulting through windows doesn't put you outside the window
65. Tanks driving next to you should shake the ground and be very loud. I had an enemy tank sneak up behind me.
66. Cant throw grenades through glass windows.
67. Jet strafe has LOW damage on infantry.
68. Zoom mini map or [TAB] map? is there NO way to view the entire battlefield??????
69. Repair tool ?!? A small propane tank? HAHA really? the most you could do with one is solder a pipe or light a cigarette. this is a joke.
70. Cant tell when your repair tool is within range of repair.
71. Constantly moving very sharp edged black shadows from the vegetation.
72. You can TK a friendly by ghost riding a jeep into them. causing them a suicide.
73. My joystick doesn't work 
74. Grenades and RPG's disappear mid air if you die.
75. Auto bi-pod deploys unintentionally when your next to something and aim.
76. The Disable feature on vehicles can be frustrating and robs people from getting their just kills, especially Jets and Choppers. Maybe increase the damage and radius from an exploding vehicle. Encourage bailing much?
77. Radio chatter spam. "something in your AO" looks around...huh? enemy AT in your AO. huh where?
78. Unlocks should get progressively better giving you an incentive to work for them. 
79. More fast movers at remote flags like antenna and main bases.
80. Bug teammates that get into your vehicle show up as green squad members. which is ok if it means you can talk to anyone who gets in a vehicle with you over VOIP.
81. Q interact button does nothing.
82. Bug - Ambient sound is muted when spawning.
83. Scopes glint while running.
84. Ridiculously High Contrast makes it hard to see in shadows, makes everything look cartoony. REMOVE DYNAMIC CONTRAST & more ambient lighting.
85. Random screen convulsions like the characters eyes roll back in his head.
86. Very jerky, stuttering, shaky gameplay in general. just watch blue dots skip across the screen.
87. Disable vehicle at 50% is crazy. It's far too easy to disable vehicles. 15% would be more reasonable.
88. what you type in text chat doesn't show up on your screen.
89. Beta Drivers SUCK!!!! I keep getting CTD DX error. also random textures in game on random objects. pink trees, blue rocks, the sky turned grassy.
90. The Aim point on NV scope is the same green as everything else and gets lost.
91. Audio cuts out on guns with a silencer after first shot.
92. [Quick Match] puts me in a game way across the country when there are plenty of servers here in my city.
93. Battlelog spelling "Favourites" is EU English spelling, the US spelling is "Favorites". it just bugs me 
94. The button to remove a server from your favorites should say [REMOVE FROM FAVORITES] instead of just [Favourites} bah
95. Cant turn on/off flashlight laser.
96. Running over to a jet only to have someone spawn in it and take off....AAAAAARGH LALA!!!
97. ammo /med pack comes out when switching to a different item.
98. Friendlies can bump you off an M-Com arm/disarm.
99.


----------



## BradleyW

I want to jump into that bundle of games and rub the cases all over my body! Oooohhhh!


----------



## mattlyall06

Wow I wonder where that picture is from. Does this mean the game has gone gold?


----------



## Porter_

bringing the jewel case back, i dig it.


----------



## Fasista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


25th coming up fast, looks like stores already getting in the goods.





















It seems to me an eternity to wait until October 25


----------



## Quesenek

Reminds me I still gotta go to Gamestop to put some money down on the game so that I can get the limited edition.


----------



## Gib007

October 28th for us Europeans!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;15310893*
> October 28th for us Europeans!


Nope! paid VPN FTW







Just tried it on Origin... bam, games in $, release date changed to 25







lolololo


----------



## furmark

ill have to get it 28th bleh think ill kill out metro again i made 4 times the points in there i did on caspian .


----------



## Astonished

Anyone run BETA on a pair of 580's? What were the frames? (1080/1200p)


----------



## Hawk777th

90-160 Ultra HBAO 4XAA


----------



## McGee-zax

Want to buy some BF3 and Dice shirts but don't know if XL will be too big, I'm one a those persons where some XL fit and some don't.


----------



## Astonished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15311009*
> 90-160 Ultra HBAO 4XAA


Hmm... that's really similar to what I got...

about 70-160 (even max 200 for a few seconds in Killcam)\

Just wondering, as I'm thinking about going SLI 580








Thanks


----------



## Hawk777th

I would wait for final game and drivers to decide. We wont have any clue what cards work best until the drivers are more mature.


----------



## Lune




----------



## furmark

check that guy in the top right with a tac light


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


L-M-F-A-O !!! +rep


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


lol'd


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


lol!


----------



## kcuestag

I have yet to see any advert which includes the AMD logo, even though DICE said it would be powered by both AMD & Nvidia, but I have only seen Nvidia logos as of today.


----------



## Lune

french subway









INB4LOLSURRENDERED


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


rofl!


----------



## Hawk777th

Where is this guy with the tac light?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15311194*
> Where is this guy with the tac light?


bright blinding light top right


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista;15310756*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me an eternity to wait until October 25


Yeah, at least you can play it on 25th, we don't get to play it until 27th.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;15310893*
> October 28th for us Europeans!


Sorry to break it on you, but 95% of Europe gets it on the 27th, it's only UK, Italy, Poland, and Czech Republic that get it on the 28th.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


that is just excellent


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


french subway









INB4LOLSURRENDERED











Thats too awesome. To bad they didnt use an Op Metro pic instead of the default one.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


Wow I wonder where that picture is from. Does this mean the game has gone gold?


It already has gone gold, they didn't announce it, probably because of the Beta being so close to the date.
Would have been kinda awkward to say the game is gold with all of the perceived bugs in the beta.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Thats too awesome. To bad they didnt use an Op Metro pic instead of the default one.


BF3 version - Blue, Flash Lights, Lasers burning your face. "3D spotting aka Doritos in the works"


----------



## Nelson2011

lmao ^


----------



## BradleyW

There a lot of massive posters here in Sheffield! Every street! Almost...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


BF3 version - Blue, Flash Lights, Lasers burning your face. "3D spotting aka Doritos in the works"

[IG]http://i54.tinypic.com/98x1fb.png[/IMG]


That's the "you're totally screwed" screen. Besides, your light is less OP than the one in the game. XD lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


That's the "you're totally screwed" screen. Besides, your light is less OP than the one in the game. XD lol


You are right... need to work on the light


----------



## Zackcy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b855M...=feedu#t=0m10s


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


check that guy in the top right with a tac light


lol That's about what they look like, huh?

@ LUNE, put a soundtrack on top of that saying "Be advised, bright shizz in the AO!"


----------



## rogueblade

Ugh....conquest map flags still way too close together, seriously ***....


----------



## Lune

Yea


----------



## Fasista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


BF3 version - Blue, Flash Lights, Lasers burning your face. "3D spotting aka Doritos in the works"


----------



## labbu63

have you guys seen this? http://battlefieldo.com/seine-crossi...eplay-footage/

i have one thing to say this guy who recorded sucks at aiming lol


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have yet to see any advert which includes the AMD logo, even though DICE said it would be powered by both AMD & Nvidia, but I have only seen Nvidia logos as of today.


Nvidia is probably paying them off to only advertise their logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


have you guys seen this? http://battlefieldo.com/seine-crossi...eplay-footage/

i have one thing to say this guy who recorded sucks at aiming lol


console player








I can't aim for crap on a console lol.....but that guy seems to be worse than me lol


----------



## Lune

I am so ordering this just for the heck of it


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I am so ordering this just for the heck of it










What is that? Link for it?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


What is that? Link for it?


Battlefield 3 PS3









Let's join this guy and pew pew some!

http://bf3stream.com/


----------



## The Nightwatchman

[EGTV] The Making of Battlefield 3

Not too much new information, but a little exciting non the less.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 3 PS3









Let's join this guy and pew pew some!

http://bf3stream.com/


Good old BF2.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 3 PS3









Let's join this guy and pew pew some!

http://bf3stream.com/


"enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy sniper spotted.."

I miss it.


----------



## labbu63

is there no recoil in bf2?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


have you guys seen this? http://battlefieldo.com/seine-crossi...eplay-footage/

i have one thing to say this guy who recorded sucks at aiming lol


NO~! They ruined shotgun reticles! >.< WHY!?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


"enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy infantry spotted
enemy sniper spotted.."

I miss it.


Don't worry it is replaced by be advised


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Don't worry it is replaced by be advised


Be advised we have a hostile sniper

Be advised

Be advised

Be advised about being advised about a hostile infantryman

Be advised we're f-cked over.

GET IT OUT OF MY HEAD.


----------



## kooldog

the worst one is "Be advised, move up"


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


the worst one is "Be advised, move up"


Be advised, we now hold all the objectives
Be advised, the enemy now holds all the objects - get your act together.
Be advised, the JDAM delivered a huge ****ing hole in the ground.
Roger that.
Be Advised, we're moving up
Be advised, enemy positions ahead
Be advised, enemy activity inside the subway tunnels
Be advised, the charge has been armed
Be advised, the charge has been defused
Be advised, the target has been eliminated
Be advised, enemy bird in the area
Be advised, enemy tank

See, Dice, all you need to do is this:
Be advised, the charge has been armed
Be advised, the charge has been defused
Be advised, the target has been eliminated
Be advised, enemy bird in the area
Be advised, enemy tank spotted

Problem solved.

Yea, older "ENEMY X SPOTTED" was so much better. I loved 2142's EU British guy saying "enemy UAV spotted", or whatever it was for the specific enemy.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


See, Dice, all you need to do is this:
Be advised,the charge has been armed
Be advised,the charge has been defused
Be advised,the target has been eliminated
Be advised,enemy bird in the area
Be advised,enemy tank spotted


Better, IMO.


----------



## kooldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


the worst one is "Be advised, move up"


actually i was wrong, the worst one is something like "Be advised we uh... yep I think we uh, got what looks like some enemy...uh...enemy infantry in the area"


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kooldog*


actually i was wrong, the worst one is something like "Be advised we uh... yep I think we uh, got what looks like some enemy...uh...enemy infantry in the area"


That one is so damn annoying. It sound like the person speaking isn't even paying attention to what they're doing.


----------



## CaPoX

They like advising







They also should implemented: Be advised, this is still a beta!


----------



## Anonymous305

all the auto commands sound like someone not paying attention to thier job! Whats worse is i am a military contractor that works with military personnel i could see saying this kind of **** over the radio! lol


----------



## Hawk777th

I dont mind the one where he is kinda slow pointing out what he is talking about. I actually kinda laugh at it when it comes over my headphones. It is a game folks.

It does get very repetitive though.

Wouldnt mind these instead.

  
 You Tube


----------



## labbu63

be advised that you are being advised


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15316086*
> Wouldnt mind these instead.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dQTr7dNnsc


I wouldnt mind that either, so long as it plays the sounds for both teams regardless of which team is getting the kills


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15316086*
> I dont mind the one where he is kinda slow pointing out what he is talking about. I actually kinda laugh at it when it comes over my headphones. It is a game folks.
> 
> It does get very repetitive though.
> 
> Wouldnt mind these instead.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dQTr7dNnsc


lol ludacriss kill : / keep getting that in SC2 Sotis


----------



## Inverse

Be advised... we... uh~ well... I was going to say something but, uh... nevermind, I forgot, over.


----------



## Lune

BF3 Soundtracks

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3/dp/B005U8D3R4/ref=sr_shvl_album_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1318545347&sr=301-2]Amazon.com: Battlefield 3: EA Games Soundtrack: MP3 Downloads[/URL]

lolo

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McXmuqRCPeA&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15310620*
> I want to jump into that bundle of games and rub the cases all over my body! Oooohhhh!


Ahahahaaaaa!!


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15312431*


fraps showing 5fps o.0


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15316966*
> fraps showing 5fps o.0


When taking a screenshot.. pretty normal


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15316982*
> When taking a screenshot.. pretty normal


I don't think so, I have never seen my FPS drop more than 3-5fps when taking a screenshot.









Either that number is photoshopped or something was really wrong when taking that screenshot.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15317026*
> I don't think so, I have never seen my FPS drop more than 3-5fps when taking a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either that number is photoshopped or something was really wrong when taking that screenshot.


That's how it works for me^^ mine drops down to 5 fps (that's what it looks like for a sec but it doesn't drop the actual fps)

Actually go to your Fraps and scroll through screenshots... it shows 5 fps







Or go to Youtube (because the picture is from there) open a video and take a screenshot, it will go down to 5 FPS.

Or pause the video and watch it stay between 5-12 fps and 30, jumps to whatever it wants. Picture has nothing to do with ingame fps lol


----------



## nawon72

If i buy a physical copy of Battlefield 3, can i still download the game from origin after i register it?

Does anyone know if all of the pre-order offers(besides back to karkand) are unlockable in game through achievements ect.?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15317078*
> If i buy a physical copy of Battlefield 3, can i still download the game from origin after i register it?
> 
> Does anyone know if all of the pre-order offers(besides back to karkand) are unlockable in game through achievements ect.?


Yeah you can register it on Origin.. you will have to register it


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15317078*
> Does anyone know if all of the pre-order offers(besides back to karkand) are unlockable in game through achievements ect.?


You will not get the dog tags or spec act for free by playing.
You'll have to buy thoses if you want them.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15317033*
> ...I got FIVE on it!!!


Dunno what to tell ya buddy, I always get whatever's on the screen. Maybe it's your case...too ghetto? Try a Lian-Li. That'll probably fix it.









Edit: Ahahaha! It has a hat, lol.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15317101*
> You will not get the dog tags or spec act for free by playing.
> You'll have to buy thoses if you want them.


Best Buy it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15317085*
> Yeah you can register it on Origin.. you will have to register it


I find this confusing... The question i asked was; "If i buy a *physical copy* of Battlefield 3, can i still *download* the game from origin _after_ i register it?". In other words, i'm asking whether or not i'm screwed if i lost the CD.


----------



## $ilent

Did anybody notice in the beta the lack of being able to drag injured friends to safety?


----------



## WorldExclusive

lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317357*
> Did anybody notice in the beta the lack of being able to drag injured friends to safety?


i read somewhere that was only single player thing


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317357*
> Did anybody notice in the beta the lack of being able to drag injured friends to safety?


That's only available on Single Player.


----------



## $ilent

Ahh I see. Either way pretty excited for 25th october! And also after watching few vids im just as excited for release of mw3, Its out on 8th or 9th, I thought it was end of november


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone else see the tv ads and notice the:

"above and beyond the call"

pretty lame thing to say imho, actually throwing your competitors product name in there and saying they are bettter...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317403*
> Ahh I see. Either way pretty excited for 25th october! And also after watching few vids im just as excited for release of mw3, Its out on 8th or 9th, I thought it was end of november


Definitely excited for Battlefield 3, 27th for us Europeans. But I am definitely not excited for Modern Warfare 3.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15317413*
> Definitely excited for Battlefield 3, 27th for us Europeans. But I am definitely not excited for Modern Warfare 3.


The only thing wrong with MW2 in my opinion was lack of dedicated servers, cheating, and people tubing. If they can solve those problems and utilize new stuff, new maps, new guns, then its everything I want.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317505*
> The only thing wrong with MW2 in my opinion was...


The non stop overhead fire from planes, choppers, etc. I played this on 360 and actually really really enjoyed SP. Even MP was ok til the "death from above" perks starting coming back to back.

I do miss playing some intense DM rounds on Shipyard in the 1st MW though.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15317537*
> The non stop overhead fire from planes, choppers, etc.


If you were a half decent player you would be bringing those choppers down with stinger missiles...or even better not allowing the enemy players to kill you 11 times.


----------



## Jodiuh

So half decent players aren't allowed to enjoy the game?


----------



## $ilent

no, but dont moan when your getting beat. Thats like me moaning on battlefield because I dont have same weapons as other higher skilled players. Its just part of the game.

Maybe you should try a beginner server or two if your upset with your opposition having killstreaks all the time.


----------



## furmark

oh man i had a dream about bf3 last night i was changing the key bindings and the voice over audio level lol .


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15317574*
> So half decent players aren't allowed to enjoy the game?


No. Of course not. Get out.

We can share a cab home.


----------



## Jodiuh

^^








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317606*
> no, but dont moan when your getting beat.


I never said anything about getting beat...you assumed that. Now you're telling me not to vent? In this thread? Do you realize what thread this is? This is the venting thread!


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;15317408*
> anyone else see the tv ads and notice the:
> 
> "above and beyond the call"
> 
> pretty lame thing to say imho, actually throwing your competitors product name in there and saying they are bettter...


Considering BF is much better I don't have see the problem.
And other ad with 99 problems and a ***** ain't one. Is talking about Kotick. haha


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15317413*
> Definitely excited for Battlefield 3, 27th for us Europeans. But I am definitely not excited for Modern Warfare 3.


Nah, Grab bf3 digital from Amazon for 42 bucks and Pre-Load in a few days then VPN the first few days


----------



## Jodiuh

Hehe, that was a nice deal for this game.

Speaking of deals...Steams got the last 3 Tomb Raiders heavily discounted til Mon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15317780*
> Nah, Grab bf3 digital from Amazon for 42 bucks and Pre-Load in a few days then VPN the first few days


I already have BF3 LE at Origin, which will let me pre-load it on October 21st, but I don't feel too safe about using a VPN;

1. Steam bans people for that; I'm not sure about Origin's ToS, so I'd rather not run a risk.

2. Playing from Europe with an American VPN, I'm sure I'd get huge lag.









I think I'll be able to wait, 2 days won't be too long, I hope.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15318221*
> 2. Playing from Europe with an American VPN, I'm sure I'd get huge lag.


Huge lag?!? I doubt you even know what that is


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15317357*
> Did anybody notice in the beta the lack of being able to drag injured friends to safety?


I AM DISAPPOINT








That would have been sick. but I guess even though its more real and looks cool, it'd just have gotten you killed more than anything else...


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15318450*
> I AM DISAPPOINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been sick. but I guess even though its more real and looks cool, it'd just have gotten you killed more than anything else...


It is supposed to be for SINGLE PLAYER only.

They said that months ago.


----------



## Reworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15311212*
> Yeah, at least you can play it on 25th, we don't get to play it until 27th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to break it on you, but 95% of Europe gets it on the 27th, it's only UK, Italy, Poland, and Czech Republic that get it on the 28th.


The 28th October is a state holiday here, which means a day off work and a three day weekend. Great timing!


----------



## hp.

I got email from origin with a code for free game....till 31th. So i bought NFS hot pursuit for free... Though i got the early access 15 hours after it opened in my country.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15318826*
> I got email from origin with a code for free game....till 31th. So i bought NFS hot pursuit for free... Though i got the early access 15 hours after it opened in my country.


Are you saying you got a free game because you pre ordered BF-3


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15318946*
> Are you saying you got a free game because you pre ordered BF-3


He got a free game for not getting his early access for the BETA.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15318963*
> He got a free game for not getting his early access for the BETA.


Thanks bud


----------



## Buska103

I loved the Alpha. I loved the Beta. I love the idea of BF3.
What I don't love are the netcode issues. I really hope DICE fixes it to the point where it is playable, 10 hours into the BF3 beta I was raging hard.


----------



## pepejovi

I think the main reason I like BF3 are the movements & the fact that it doesn't take 15 seconds to kill someone.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

IDK if anyone has posted this video, but some of the bigger youtubers are at the BF3 Nvidia lan event in cali... lots of vlogging

Here are some of the rigs the players have...pretty cool stuff!

http://youtu.be/NQseEOycz14


----------



## Tokkan

I just pre-ordered BF3 for 30 euros! What a steal deal


----------



## JAM3S121

does anyone think a large patch will be on release night?

I have a preorder at gamestop for the collectors box to sit next to my bf2, bf2142, bad company 2, but i really want to play the second it comes out and i don't have a fast internet connection.. maybe orgin would be best since i can pre load the game right?


----------



## Higgins

So disappointed at the soundtrack.


----------



## Lune

Yeah : /


----------



## djriful

After catching up news about BF3 upcoming updates and teases.

About the headshot kill, the dead player would not be able to revive by the defibrillator at all. I wish DICE can change to that.

Body shot, makes sense you will still have a couple of seconds to live as you can hear the heartbeat dies off slowly. Unless you get shot in the heart...

Headshot = Dead for Good!


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


So disappointed at the soundtrack.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah : /


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15319990*
> I just pre-ordered BF3 for 30 euros! What a steal deal


?????????
where from?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


?????????
where from?


Portugal->Worten
Pre-order discounts


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*












That was seriously my face. The majority of it sounds like someone's first time using fl studio.


----------



## Hotcarl

Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.

Also got to play bf3 sp for 10 minutes. First off, looks great even on pretty medium hardware, LOVED the animations for when the enemies get shot, i think it looks very realistic how they fall. First one took part in a train and then played the one we saw in the first footage of BF3


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.

Also got to play bf3 sp for 10 minutes. First off, looks great even on pretty medium hardware, LOVED the animations for when the enemies get shot, i think it looks very realistic how they fall. First one took part in a train and then played the one we saw in the first footage of BF3


Origin is fine, just don't make it a requirement, it's useless with Battlelog being out there, they don't even share the same friend list : /


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.


Ok.

1. Like said, BF3 and Battlelog dont share friends lists. Why? I could understand if battlelog didnt port backwards to origin, but why would I want people on my origin friends list and NOT on my BF3 friends list, so that I can actually play with them.

2. Currently the only easy way to change your actual name is via some "Scrabble Free" app on Android / Iphones. This should be made MUCH easier. Considering I changed both my account names in a min or two, there's no technical reason for this not to happen.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.


Origin's content doesn't scroll up and down with a mouse wheel. It must be manually scrolled and gets annoying to read/view content. Also, please synchronize all player's content from Battlelog in to Origin. Thank you.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, *so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know *and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.


Hi








Nice one!

When I installed Origin. It asked if I wanted "Origin to start when my Rig boots"
And I said yes








But, how do you stop it from starting with Windows?? 
I looked, and I couldn't see the setting








So, I had to uninstall Origin. And then re-install, setting Origin not to start with Windows


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


After catching up news about BF3 upcoming updates and teases.

About the headshot kill, the dead player would not be able to revive by the defibrillator at all. I wish DICE can change to that.

Body shot, makes sense you will still have a couple of seconds to live as you can hear the heartbeat dies off slowly. Unless you get shot in the heart...

Headshot = Dead for Good!


lawl


----------



## Lune

Run > msconfig > Start Up > Uncheck Origin.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Ok.

1. Like said, BF3 and Battlelog dont share friends lists. Why? I could understand if battlelog didnt port backwards to origin, but why would I want people on my origin friends list and NOT on my BF3 friends list, so that I can actually play with them.

2. Currently the only easy way to change your actual name is via some "Scrabble Free" app on Android / Iphones. This should be made MUCH easier. Considering I changed both my account names in a min or two, there's no technical reason for this not to happen.


1. Yea i thought this was silly, i'll see what's up. Maybe full game is different.
I'm not happy with how origin is almost web based, at least that's how it feels to me. But it seems pretty stable at work.

Quote:



Origin is fine, just don't make it a requirement, it's useless with Battlelog being out there, they don't even share the same friend list : /


Lol, this isn't going to change, Fairly sure. 
I've always felt the browsers in battlefield itself have been absolute crap so this is different way to go about it
again i can't really say what's going on with bf3 cause i honestly don't know, haven't even been testing it.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Nice one!

When I installed Origin. It asked if I wanted "Origin to start when my Rig boots"
And I said yes








But, how do you stop it from starting with Windows?? 
I looked, and I couldn't see the setting








So, I had to uninstall Origin. And then re-install, setting Origin not to start with Windows










In the settings on General tab, scroll down

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


Origin's content doesn't scroll up and down with a mouse wheel. It must be manually scrolled and gets annoying to read/view content. Also, please synchronize all player's content from Battlelog in to Origin. Thank you.


New build will be coming soon, does this happen in my games or the store ?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.

Also got to play bf3 sp for 10 minutes. First off, looks great even on pretty medium hardware, LOVED the animations for when the enemies get shot, i think it looks very realistic how they fall. First one took part in a train and then played the one we saw in the first footage of BF3


I noticed that I still have the BF3 Alpha and Beta in my games library. It's kind of pointless to still have them there.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I noticed that I still have the BF3 Alpha and Beta in my games library. It's kind of pointless to still have them there.


Noo! I wanna brag about Alpha in 2 years.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I noticed that I still have the BF3 Alpha and Beta in my games library. It's kind of pointless to still have them there.


lol I can't even uninstall the Alpha.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


New build will be coming soon, does this happen in my games or the store ?


Just rechecked it all. In the settings and about screens, it scrolls down once and stays there. There's no scroll at all within stores.


----------



## Lune

Operation Firestorm is going to have 6 tanks per side, 500m between flags o.o


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.

Also got to play bf3 sp for 10 minutes. First off, looks great even on pretty medium hardware, LOVED the animations for when the enemies get shot, i think it looks very realistic how they fall. First one took part in a train and then played the one we saw in the first footage of BF3


Bug:
Origin freezes my entire pc the first time its launched. If i close and relaunch Origin it's no longer an issue. Tried disabling my firewall/anti virus and adding it manually to my firewall, still occurs. Other than that Origin is fine.


----------



## Lune

Great.. you can put ACOG on .44 - COD Black Ops style.. fail.

Might aswell give us this


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Lune you need to add me on Steam/Xfire, whichever you use.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197968793057
Xfire: stealthpyros


----------



## Zackcy

Hey guys, I work at EA. We are thinking about renaming our game "Duty Calls", any objections?

Ok, well looks like everything here is alright. Don't forget to send in bug reports for glitches that can be found by playing the game for any amount of time no matter how small.

Ok bye.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Hey guys, I work at EA. We are thinking about renaming our game "Duty Calls", any objections?

Ok, well looks like everything here is alright. Don't forget to send in bug reports for glitches that can be found by playing the game for any amount of time no matter how small.

Ok bye.


Ohai troll!


----------



## WinFX

BF3 gonna be epic game !!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Great.. you can put ACOG on .44 - COD Black Ops style.. fail.

Might aswell give us this











What's wrong with an ACOG on a .44? I have a few buddies in real life who hunt with their revolvers and use scopes on them :|


----------



## BradleyW

Nothing wrong with a good old scope, but on a knife?


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


What's wrong with an ACOG on a .44? I have a few buddies in real life who hunt with their revolvers and use scopes on them :|


My guess is in real combat situations (when people can shoot back) it wouldnt be very practical but we don't play these games to simulate real life, we play for fun. I'd say it will get hate just because Black Ops did it first, not that is unreasonable, Black ops is an abomination, a heinous crime against gamers world over.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


What's wrong with an ACOG on a .44? I have a few buddies in real life who hunt with their revolvers and use scopes on them :|


It looks wrong and is in Black Ops : / trying to impress the Call of Duty crowd, good job DICE.


----------



## BradleyW

I enjoyed black ops campaign with the conspirecy story line. It was like watching a movie that you could control! Plus i'm looking forward to modern wafare 3 for the story line. And that's right, i am a battlefield Veteran and have done hundreds and hundreds of hours on BF games. BF3 is going to be the best game ever! I can feel it!


----------



## djriful

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lune*   Great.. you can put ACOG on .44 - COD Black Ops style.. fail.

Might aswell give us this








  
I had a good laugh!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Nothing wrong with a good old scope, but on a knife?


When you melee someone from across the room, they'll know why.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It looks wrong and is in Black Ops : / trying to impress the Call of Duty crowd, good job DICE.


I use a red dot sight on my Glock, does that make me a Call of Duty crowd kid?

I sort of see your logic, but, many games before it have allowed scopes / dot sights on sidearms, it's not exactly the most uncommon thing.


----------



## Don Karnage

Is there anyone considering getting a server for opening day? What map are you considering?


----------



## BradleyW

haha! Great video

*Attaches toy scope to a butter knife*


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I enjoyed black ops campaign with the conspirecy story line. It was like watching a movie that you could control! Plus i'm looking forward to modern wafare 3 for the story line. And that's right, i am a battlefield Veteran and have done hundreds and hundreds of hours on BF games. BF3 is going to be the best game ever! I can feel it!


i enjoy playing the CoD singleplayers. starting from MW you k now playing in the elite squad and ghost supposedly being dead, and now they are kind of messing with that in MW3. i might get it just to play the singleplayer. (and no i'm not paying for it







)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i enjoy playing the CoD singleplayers. starting from MW you k now playing in the elite squad and ghost supposedly being dead, and now they are kind of messing with that in MW3. i might get it just to play the singleplayer. (and no i'm not paying for it







)


It's great that i get the chance to play as the SAS saving the day, outnumbered, yet we win! W00t!


----------



## The Advocate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


So disappointed at the soundtrack.

















I really miss being able to queue up songs IN GAME that everyone can hear.

Back in the BF:Vietnam days, I used to Jihad on one of those little Cong scooters, blaring Flight of The Valykeries...

DUH DUH DUH DUH DUH....


----------



## Zackcy

Every COD campaign in a nutshell


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


Just rechecked it all. In the settings and about screens, it scrolls down once and stays there. There's no scroll at all within stores.


really, it works for me and there is a scroll bar


----------



## Mr.Pie

IMHO

CoD= storyline/SP

BF3= MP all the way








though I do enjoy the SP as well


----------



## ntherblast

How are the servers in bf3 going to work. Are they owned by ea but hosted by players? Also are there going to be player admins. I am sick of getting kicked in bc2 for the dumbest reasons without even getting a warning


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


How are the servers in bf3 going to work. Are they owned by ea but hosted by players? Also are there going to be player admins. I am sick of getting kicked in bc2 for the dumbest reasons without even getting a warning


yes there will be player admins; and the servers are hosted by companies and people rent them from those companies. the players themselves CANNOT host a server


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


How are the servers in bf3 going to work. Are they owned by ea but hosted by players? Also are there going to be player admins. I am sick of getting kicked in bc2 for the dumbest reasons without even getting a warning


EA have their own servers (Or maybe not lol) and then you have all kind of companies selling servers (u can rent from them) ofc there will be player admins. Find a decent server with good reputation and you won't get kicked. BC2 is full with idiotic admins


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


EA have their own servers (Or maybe not lol) and then you have all kind of companies selling servers (u can rent from them) ofc there will be player admins. Find a decent server with good reputation and you won't get kicked. BC2 is full with idiotic admins


The worst ones are on heavy metal where you own all the points and enter their uncap with a helicopter, and the admin complains about spawn camping and kicks you. YOU EVEN HAVE ANTI AIR IN THE BASE DAMMIT


----------



## iDeal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


IMHO

CoD= storyline/SP

BF3= MP all the way








though I do enjoy the SP as well


I understand what you are trying to say, but you haven't played BF3 SP. Sorry, your point is moot.

COD Black Ops was a genuinely entertaining SP run-through. Past BF SP has been pretty dire, BF3 "looks" as though it will remedy that.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


I understand what you are trying to say, *but you haven't played BF3 SP*. Sorry, your point is moot.

COD Black Ops was a genuinely entertaining SP run-through. Past BF SP has been pretty dire, BF3 "looks" as though it will remedy that.


ahh but you have no proof of that.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iDeal*


I understand what you are trying to say, *but you haven't played BF3 SP*. Sorry, your point is moot.

COD Black Ops was a genuinely entertaining SP run-through. Past BF SP has been pretty dire, BF3 "*looks*" as though it will remedy that.


Exactly so no one can say it will be better nor worse.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal;15325672*
> I understand what you are trying to say, but you haven't played BF3 SP. Sorry, your point is moot.
> 
> COD Black Ops was a genuinely entertaining SP run-through. Past BF SP has been pretty dire, BF3 "looks" as though it will remedy that.


whoops
what I meant to say was that BF's SP (overall of the BF games that have SP) were ok.....I haven't played BF3's SP


----------



## dioxholster

Imagine if people get bored of BF3 and end up playing MW3?


----------



## james8

^won't happen







people will get bored of MW3 and play BF3


----------



## Jov4nTh3Yu9o

So what's this about it needing 2 580s to run on ultra? Is that really needed? Sounds ridiculous.


----------



## 4dAlpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jov4nTh3Yu9o;15326528*
> So what's this about it needing 2 580s to run on ultra? Is that really needed? Sounds ridiculous.


I don't have the link on hand, but one of the graphic guys from DICE stated you would need to have 2 580s to max it out, and their definition of maxing out is with 3 monitors at 1080p everything max settings. So I'm fairly certain that a single 580 will be more than enough to run train on this game.


----------



## dteg

jet HUD explained:


----------



## adamski07

BO's awesomeness!









[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSStB-Hafo&feature=related]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSStB-Hafo&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfSStB-Hafo&feature=related[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15326773*
> jet HUD explained:


I lol'd at the "Abstract Art" label for the radar. Seriously, it's not very helpful.


----------



## Lhino

Damavand Peak is going to be the best map ever lol.


----------



## QSS-5

http://bf3timer.com/ na na na na na cant wait XD


----------



## NFL

Playing BF3 ruined all other games for me...now the only game I want to play is BF3


----------



## bulow85

Yes, same for me! Not interested in any other games right now. played the beta @ friends house because couldnt get my computer to start. got all the part about 3 weeks ago, rushed to assembly everything so i could play early beta. unfortunately i bent a few cpu socket pins







tried to carefully bend them back and start it up. after hours of work i startet it but got an FF post error and cpu indicator lighted up!







Pins looked aligned but maybe didnt made real contact. So i ordered a new mobo! So basicly the beta made me destroy my mobo haha! and i couldnt play the beta at all








And now i am in another country working! dying to get home on friday and try my new mobo... this time i wont rush since a have a couple of days before the release haha!


----------



## bulow85

btw, i think im seriously ******ed because i cant find where to post a new thread







. HAHAHA! where ?????


----------



## galaxy366

Fix the hit detection or these 2 ducks will get it!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bulow85;15328605*
> btw, i think im seriously ******ed because i cant find where to post a new thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . HAHAHA! where ?????


Looks like the 1d10t filter is working.

I'm ditching these ati cards for gtx470's. Even after 2 years they still don't have CF issue's resolved for BC2. And while playing the beta, Ultra setting was all over the place FPS wise as well as the usual flickering nonsense. 3 drivers for Rage exclusively, and it still has major issues. I can't see them being successful in this game. I gave them a chance, they failed.


----------



## bulow85

huuuh?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15321690*
> Guess i don't have to hide too much
> 
> I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.


Please make it so that you can use Middle mouse button as crouch! Being unable to set this is so basic, but irritating. And also why you cant change settings such as video and audio until your alive is baffling.

Oh and also hit detection yeah, sometimes you shoot someone and clearly see a cross to indicate a hit, but when it goes to them on camera they have 100% health? And I know for a fact they havent had time to heal or run over a health box.


----------



## kcuestag

Not sure if it has been posted;










Looks like they already have implemented a proper Squad system.


----------



## EnticingSausage

Thanks for that. Anyone know what the VOIP is gonna be like?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15328986*
> Not sure if it has been posted;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they already have implemented a proper Squad system.


error 503 for me; can't view the image


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15328986*
> Not sure if it has been posted;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they already have implemented a proper Squad system.


Thanks for that.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15328731*
> Looks like the 1d10t filter is working.
> 
> I'm ditching these ati cards for gtx470's. Even after 2 years they still don't have CF issue's resolved for BC2. And while playing the beta, Ultra setting was all over the place FPS wise as well as the usual flickering nonsense. 3 drivers for Rage exclusively, and it still has major issues. I can't see them being successful in this game. I gave them a chance, they failed.


Truth. My next purchase will probably be 2x gtx580's. Crysis2 is still FUBAR. BC2 still takes longer to load into MP than nvidia users, and I STILL get black flashes, bright flashes etc. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Jodiuh

Going through my drive looking for old BF videos and found a classic.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttV0WizOp98[/ame]


----------



## Amhro

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVsczpi4Lc[/ame]








this made me, lol


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnticingSausage;15329084*
> Thanks for that. Anyone know what the VOIP is gonna be like?


Yes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15329522*
> Truth. My next purchase will probably be 2x gtx580's. Crysis2 is still FUBAR. BC2 still takes longer to load into MP than nvidia users, and I STILL get black flashes, bright flashes etc. Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


I was playing today and it's like I closed my eyes for two seconds, then opened for two seconds, repeat. In a firefight, that means you die, everytime. SO frustrating. With a single card performance is pretty decent, but I know a single 5870 or even 6970 won't be enough for Ultra+AA. My hand is forced... I considered 580's but I think it will just be overkill and a waste of $.


----------



## T3beatz

Go with a GTX 570... SLI it in the future if you have to and you'll save tons of money over going with the 580.


----------



## Blackops_2

Now if they could just add two more open slots to squads changing it from 4-6 it wouldn't feel so ******ed on a huge map


----------



## Lune

Battlefield 3 release date - SOON

What happens on release date: EA SERVERS CRASHING


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Now if they could just add two more open slots to squads changing it from 4-6 it wouldn't feel so ******ed on a huge map


That would be nice.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone plan on running BF3 in Eyefinity/NvSurround? Do you think it will hinder your competitiveness versus say one screen where you can quickly see everything?


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Lune*   Battlefield 3 release date - SOON

What happens on release date: EA SERVERS CRASHING
















  
I lol'd hard.

Also, here's a guy talking about the game (he's played all the MP maps)    
 You Tube


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 3 release date - SOON

What happens on release date: EA SERVERS CRASHING



















lol, good one.

At least Origin and Amazon are doing pre-loads, but Battlelog will be put to the test.
It's possible that up to 3 million users on PC could be on Battlelog/Origin by the end of the day.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro;15329620*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVsczpi4Lc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this made me, lol


That was standard procedure with helos in BC2.


----------



## Waffleboy

Console confirmed for PC









http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/le0bq/pc_ingame_console_fps_meter_perf_graph_demod/


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield 3 release date - SOON

What happens on release date: EA SERVERS CRASHING



















YES more hamsters to run servers! Make sure to feed them all, don't let them die!


----------



## djriful

I'm so sad... where is AMD/ATI?!?

=O this is GeForceLan6 anyways haha... _(answered my own question)_


----------



## Jodiuh

So nice to see them focusing on new crap with all the 560s takin a dump. :/


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So nice to see them focusing on new crap with all the 560s takin a dump. :/


560s taking a dump?

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

I end upon this video on youtube and I spilled my beer.

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FbELp_Xbcc[/ame]


----------



## 4dAlpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15330148*
> I lol'd hard.
> 
> Also, here's a guy talking about the game (he's played all the MP maps) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLbWw2KCExM


Oh god, I am soo pumped. The facial animations are that good?! I really just have to stop looking at info for this game or I'm going to expect wayyyy tooo much.


----------



## drka0tic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I end upon this video on youtube and I spilled my beer.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FbELp_Xbcc


HAHA!!!


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I end upon this video on youtube and I spilled my beer.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FbELp_Xbcc


Time to change my underpants xD.


----------



## Buska103

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=754OItb0WZY&feature=channel_video_title  



 
 I made my first little montage with clips I took from the BF3 Beta








Don't hesitate to criticize!


----------



## BradleyW

Good quick sniping.


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Good quick sniping.


Some of the clips I sped up to make it look like that, but overall, it's much easier to snipe in BF3 than in BC2. BF3 sniping feels so smooth and fluid


----------



## ACM

Looks like a copy of BF3 retail got leaked already....
I didn't even know it has gone golden yet..


----------



## theturbofd

Not like they can play it anyway


----------



## ACM

I bet some coder will have a crack out soon...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=754OI...el_video_title

I made my first little montage with clips I took from the BF3 Beta








Don't hesitate to criticize!


Once the music started I expected the soldiers to be decked out in glitter and gelled hair.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I end upon this video on youtube and I spilled my beer.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FbELp_Xbcc


lmaoooooooo


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I'm so sad... where is AMD/ATI?!?

=O this is GeForceLan6 anyways haha... _(answered my own question)_











Where's AMD/ATI's money for the devs?


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I keep seeing stuff from BF3 where to me it looks like BF3 was totally developed around Nvidia hardware which would mean its going to run alot better on nvidia hardware...


----------



## kcuestag

Well, it is an Nvidia LAN PARTY, why would they mention AMD? Of course they're only mentioning Nvidia on an NVIDIA LAN.


----------



## falcon26

I still don't know if I should return my 6950 2GB and go GTX 570 or not. I just don't know :-(


----------



## 8564dan

Im sure AMD/ATI will run fine guys. Mine was awesome in the beta. Im going kepler eventually when it arrives though.

Oh and that youtube vid is so funny lol.

This one isnt as good but still funny.

  
 You Tube


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


I still don't know if I should return my 6950 2GB and go GTX 570 or not. I just don't know :-(


Well, a GTX570 does definitely do a better job than an HD6950, specially if BF3 contains tesselation.

Now, wether or not is worth it, I am not too sure, difference would be 5%-10% at most.


----------



## falcon26

The main thing for me is. I want to run on HIGH settings, not ULTRA with 16xAF and 2xAA and I would turn AO off at 1920x1200 and get 50-60 frames all the time with little to no dip from their with Vysnc on.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, a GTX570 does definitely do a better job than an HD6950, specially if BF3 contains tesselation.

Now, wether or not is worth it, I am not too sure, difference would be 5%-10% at most.


I thought NVIDIA 570-580 does better job at tessellation than ATI?


----------



## Fasista

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


This one isnt as good but still funny.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2OQ8...eature=related


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I thought NVIDIA 570-580 does better job at tessellation than ATI?


Isn't it exactly what he said ?


----------



## Mr.Pie

GeForce Lan 6 Keynote

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTL5P...ature=youtu.be

got soem BF3 gameplay at the end


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


GeForce Lan 6 Keynote

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTL5P...ature=youtu.be

got soem BF3 gameplay at the end


Haha, the t-bag at the end


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kentan900*


Haha, the t-bag at the end










lol
[email protected] the comments underneath where people are kinda "raging" about the t-bag lol


----------



## pn0yb0i

Destruction 3.0 IRL

  
 You Tube


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


Destruction 3.0 IRL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAIxLUeKpBU


hahahhaha


----------



## Lune

Lol dice are trolling us... Nyan cat? really


----------



## skyn3t

you guys are awesome.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol dice are trolling us... Nyan cat? really



















That's not trolling...that's an Easter egg that references an Internet meme.


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*   That's not trolling...that's an Easter egg that references an Internet meme.  
Yeah thank you telling me that im too dumb to figure it out and yes that's how they troll. ^^

I want BF2 physics : /

  
 You Tube


----------



## pengs

If I understood the article right, I don't think tessellation is going to be hardware based and I don't remember it saying anything about full fledged tessellation (guns, normal objects).

I think it's going to be a type of a LOD land tessellation that drops off with distance which is pre-rendered or has been already created. Distance LOD that looks like what early AF implemented I believe. Though this type of LOD has been around forever.


----------



## Mr.Pie

I want BF2 flight physics as well :/


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah thank you telling me that im too dumb to figure it out and yes that's how they troll. ^^

I want BF2 physics : /

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB9BgbpfbM4&hd=1


pretty good. i've never seen that chopper on that map. or at least never in single player







its always the transport one.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I bet some coder will have a crack out soon...


I totally did not just check and did not find it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I want BF2 flight physics as well :/


I think a mix between ARMA II and BF2 would be good... I love watching a pro in the apache on ARMA II, looks so cool


----------



## The Mad Mule

Hell if I know whether this has been posted here within the last ~7 hours, but:


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15336930*
> Hell if I know whether this has been posted here within the last ~7 hours, but:


Yeah a few days ago ^^


----------



## aliveisalive

Just did a 500 dollar upgrade to get back into PC gaming... And this will be the first title to make use of it







.

Now to trade in some ps3 games for the amazon digital download deal...


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15335644*
> Yeah thank you telling me that im too dumb to figure it out and yes that's how they troll. ^^
> 
> I want BF2 physics : /
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB9BgbpfbM4&hd=1


Everyone wants BF2 physics. And BF2 vehicle game play.

Also, that video... holy crap. I thought I was good with the gunship in 2142, but wow.


----------



## Vorgier

I don't want BF2 physics.

I am the 1%.


----------



## bulow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15330140*
> Anyone plan on running BF3 in Eyefinity/NvSurround? Do you think it will hinder your competitiveness versus say one screen where you can quickly see everything?


Possible when youre doing portrait setup, but in normal eyefinity/NVsurround you get a wider view, 180 right`? so you should be able to spot enemies better then on a single screen. so dont think it will hinder you.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15337957*
> Also, that video... holy crap. I thought I was good with the gunship in 2142, but wow.


That basically sums me up in BC2 in a gunship, well, minus the barrel rolls and other fancy stuff that they wouldn't let you do







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15337993*
> I don't want BF2 physics.
> 
> I am the 1%.


What game physics do you want lol


----------



## GoEz

i havent been on here in ages but...

my current rig is in my sig, to run this maxed out would it be wise to get another 5850 and go CF? or should i buy a new card(s) and go cf/sli?

i think its time i overclock my cpu as well...


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15338526*
> That basically sums me up in BC2 in a gunship, well, minus the barrel rolls and other fancy stuff that they wouldn't let you do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game physics do you want lol


BF3 Physics (although slightly improved in the Helicopter department) DUH!

BF2 = Helicopters hanging from a string.

People don't realize how goofy looking BF3 would be with BF2 physics.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliveisalive;15337555*
> Just did a 500 dollar upgrade to get back into PC gaming... And this will be the first title to make use of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I overclocked my processor to be 1ghz over the dual core minimum (I was 200mhz only during Beta)








Cmon clock speed be a big factor. I'll still be on a dual core for a month or so more!


----------



## madroller

http://static.ylilauta.fi/g/src/131853334912.gif


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller;15339681*
> http://static.ylilauta.fi/g/src/131853334912.gif


lmao


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller;15339681*
> http://static.ylilauta.fi/g/src/131853334912.gif


Already posted but nice one


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


560s taking a dump?


A lot of users on this forum and nvidia's including myself get random "driver stopped responding" crashes doing absolutely nothing on the last 3 driver sets. There's also a lot of unnecessary 3D clock ramping w/ certain apps that don't need it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Buska103*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=754OI...el_video_title

I made my first little montage with clips I took from the BF3 Beta








Don't hesitate to criticize!


I liked this a lot. One of the few I've watched the whole way through. What's the music?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


A lot of users on this forum and nvidia's including myself get random "driver stopped responding" crashes doing absolutely nothing on the last 3 driver sets. There's also a lot of unnecessary 3D clock ramping w/ certain apps that don't need it.

I liked this a lot. One of the few I've watched the whole way through. What's the music?


the beta drives has screwed up my PC somehow

can't wait when I tear my loopdown and swap out some stuff to do a reformat; drive sweeper doesn't help me

266.58's used to be rock stable; now I just constantly crash if I attempt to OC (after BF3 beta drivers)


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I want BF2 flight physics as well :/


Sadly, in a multiplatform game, physics are one of the compromises i.e. Crysis 2.
Two different games will have to be made in order for it to be possible.


----------



## snow cakes

wer not going to get bf2 flight physics so get used to thesse ones


----------



## USFORCES

Anyone having problems with the BF3 beta drivers for me they are causing BC2 and BF2 to crash, guess I'm rolling them back for now...


----------



## dteg

well mine are ATI and my desktop stuck once while playing BC2 (was the only time i've played it since beta lol). it hasn't stuck playing BF2 though.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


Anyone having problems with the BF3 beta drivers for me they are causing BC2 and BF2 to crash, guess I'm rolling them back for now...


Battlefield 2 crashes 100%, not sure about BC2. I rolled back for now


----------



## USFORCES

Cool nice knowing I'm not the only one.


----------



## smaudioz

I have had 0 problems or crashes using the beta drivers with the bf3 beta, bfbc2 and arma 2, then again I just got this card 1-2 weeks ago and they're the only drivers I've used and I had no nvidia driver installed before it. Could it be a problem with the way you uninstalled your last drivers?

Here's a guide showing you what you have to do now when installing new Nvidia drivers - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1174372


----------



## USFORCES

Yeah I've played other games no problems it's just BF2 and BC2, lol


----------



## smaudioz

By the way, am I meant to uninstall the bf3 beta from origin?


----------



## superhead91

So, did anyone run the beta with crossfired 5850s?


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smaudioz*


By the way, am I meant to uninstall the bf3 beta from origin?


I did. Removed it from Origin and then deleted the game files.


----------



## blackbalt89

I can't believe this thread is at 2000+ pages and the game hasn't even released yet.









Most pages in a thread ever once the game releases? :whee:

I can't wait. One more week.


----------



## BradleyW

I say BF3, bring it on! GTX 580's on the way!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


A lot of users on this forum and nvidia's including myself get random "driver stopped responding" crashes doing absolutely nothing on the last 3 driver sets. There's also a lot of unnecessary 3D clock ramping w/ certain apps that don't need it.

I liked this a lot. One of the few I've watched the whole way through. What's the music?


Glad to stick with AMD GPUs. I used to have driver failed popup all the time with Nvidia drivers on all notebook and desktop. AMD driver happens only 2 times for the last 7 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Glad to stick with AMD GPUs. I used to have driver failed popup all the time with Nvidia drivers on all notebook and desktop. AMD driver happens only 2 times for the last 7 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that's cuz they weren't setup properly.
both AMD and Nvidia have zero problems if configured the right way.
ea.
wipe profiles, wipe drivers before install, install drivers from device manager, install drivers while using stock CPU clocks(all installs should be done with stock clocks)...etc


----------



## smaudioz

One of the things you're not supposed to do with nvidia drivers anymore is use device manager, you're supposed to use add/remove programs and get rid of everything, the graphics driver last of all.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Glad to stick with AMD GPUs. I used to have driver failed popup all the time with Nvidia drivers on all notebook and desktop. AMD driver happens only 2 times for the last 7 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is not due to driver error...but user error


----------



## Inverse

Really proud of my 295 for the game~ now I just want to play it already. Looking forward to some chopper operations. Thinking of a quality stick to fly the chopper if they add controls. Most likely consider rudder pedals for thrust as well. I use a mouse and keyboard mostly for the game, but I don't see how to keep the thing from autostabalizing without a stick.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Glad to stick with AMD GPUs. I used to have driver failed popup all the time with Nvidia drivers on all notebook and desktop. AMD driver happens only 2 times for the last 7 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I say BF3, bring it on! GTX 580's on the way!


Does this mean the end of your performance status updates?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


...both AMD and Nvidia have zero problems if configured the right way...


That's just ridiculous. We woudn't have updates if that were the case. Just because you don't experience or notice the issue, doesn't mean someone else won't.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vcrazy*


that is not due to driver error...but user error


Because 100% without a doubt, it could never be a driver problem, right?

Didn't Bad Company 2 have map load issues w/ the first set of AMD/ATI drivers last year? Crysis 2 on release using an SLI setup? Driver problems aren't a myth. This isn't Blair Witch. :/


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by Hazzeedayz View Post
...both AMD and Nvidia have zero problems if configured the right way...
That's just ridiculous. We woudn't have updates if that were the case. Just because you don't experience or notice the issue, doesn't mean someone else won't.



im just saying, that if you do your research before messing with drivers...such as incompatibility of certain software/hardware *AND* do your installs correctly then you won't have problems.
it's that simple.

driver updates are for new games/apps that come out...and only when a new one is broken that they release a fix.

driver revisions are fixes, driver updates are for new stuff....


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smaudioz*


One of the things you're not supposed to do with nvidia drivers anymore is use device manager, you're supposed to use add/remove programs and get rid of everything, the graphics driver last of all.


Actually now they recommend installing above your prior drivers. During installation, the Nvidia installer has an option to wipe the prior drivers. Been doing that for a while and haven't ran across any issues.


----------



## Artemus

On topic: This will be the first online game I've played, other than Minecraft.







The waiting is killing me. I've watched just about every beta game play video I could find and am totally stoked.









If anyone is having problems with video drivers: Download the latest drivers for your card(s). Download Driver Sweeper. Uninstall all ATI/nVidia drivers/applications using the Control Panel | Programs and Features, with multiple restarts. Restart in Safe Mode. Run Driver Sweeper and remove all remaining remnants of drivers. Restart normally. Install the latest drivers. Remember, read what options you are installing. For my laptop, I only need the drivers and PhysX installed. I can not run 3D and do not use the auto update software. Both cause driver/computer lag in various ways. Hope this helps.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


On topic: *This will be the first online game I've played, other than Minecraft.*







The waiting is killing me. I've watched just about every beta game play video I could find and am totally stoked.










DANGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG. welcome to the 21st century


----------



## Hawk777th

Any news on preload?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Any news on preload?


It will start on 10/21. That is what it shows in the Orgin site anyways.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I think it's already been posted but...


----------



## Jodiuh

Hey! The system recommended called for a 560, not a Ti! I feel cheated! Oh well, at least it doesn't specify 1Ghz on the core for said 560 Ti, lol!

Edit: This game looks like garbage wo/ AA too. I'd rather Medium or even Low w/ 4x AA. It's like an explosion of the evil jaggie mc jagmeisters.

Edit2: Anybody else try to click the play button?


----------



## T3beatz

going off Ecchi-BANZAII!!!'s post if a 560TI can run things on high a single 580 should be able to handle Ultra with no probs.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Hey! The system recommended called for a 560, not a Ti! I feel cheated! Oh well, at least it doesn't specify 1Ghz on the core for said 560 Ti, lol!

Edit: This game looks like garbage wo/ AA too. I'd rather Medium or even Low w/ 4x AA. It's like an explosion of the evil jaggie mc jagmeisters.

Edit2: Anybody else try to click the play button?










nope just u lol


----------



## Lune




----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












Those are some good numbers....especially the orange one


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


snip


8 Million for a 2 week beta is a lot.


----------



## FrostyGPU

Source: http://bf3blog.com/

Battlefield 3 PC version leaked110 On October 17th, 2011 in NewsAccording to numerous reports, the PC version of Battlefield 3 has been leaked on various torrent sites. So far it's only the Russian version of Battlefield 3 that has been leaked, and according to those who have tried to download it, the installer and in-game languages are set to Russian. Only the singleplayer portion is supposedly playable, with a "crack" available to bypass Origin and Battlelog (which is required on PC to play Battlefield 3). However, some are reporting virus and trojans bundled with the release as well.

The game weighs in at just under 10GB, and appears to have been leaked by one of the Russian retailers who got an early batch of games. Game piracy and early game leaks are nothing new, but it's still sad to see a game leaked over a week early, especially a game we're all eagerly waiting for.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


8 Million for a 2 week beta is a lot.


I agree. Not even 2 weeks!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrostyGPU*


Source: http://bf3blog.com/

Battlefield 3 PC version leaked110 On October 17th, 2011 in NewsAccording to numerous reports, the PC version of Battlefield 3 has been leaked on various torrent sites. So far itâ€™s only the Russian version of Battlefield 3 that has been leaked, and according to those who have tried to download it, the installer and in-game languages are set to Russian. Only the singleplayer portion is supposedly playable, with a â€œcrackâ€ available to bypass Origin and Battlelog (which is required on PC to play Battlefield 3). However, some are reporting virus and trojans bundled with the release as well.

The game weighs in at just under 10GB, and appears to have been leaked by one of the Russian retailers who got an early batch of games. Game piracy and early game leaks are nothing new, but itâ€™s still sad to see a game leaked over a week early, especially a game weâ€™re all eagerly waiting for.


Don't worry the crack doesn't work lol you should see all the idiots getting mad over it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


8 Million for a 2 week beta is a lot.


Yes, that is an insane number for a beta, even if it was open. Many people (plenty of my friends included) don't like playing betas since they just want the full game in hand. I, for one, enjoy betas, especially with the funny bugs BF3 had like the stretching models and the flying vehicles LOL. This is looking to be a very healthy game release.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Yes, that is an insane number for a beta, even if it was open. Many people (plenty of my friends included) don't like playing betas since they just want the full game in hand. I, for one, enjoy betas, especially with the funny bugs BF3 had like the stretching models and the flying vehicles LOL. This is looking to be a very healthy game release.


Yeah I know many people that don't like playing BETAs too! So theres even more people







Nice DICE. and yes I agree being part of insert random games beta is a great thing







all the bugs were fun and theyve fixed all of them judging by the new videos with the latest build

Also a better picture (good quality) of squad management


----------



## Jodiuh

You get what...2 hours for a $10 movie? This is what...1000+ for $60? ROFL!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah I know many people that don't like playing BETAs too! So theres even more people







Nice DICE. and yes I agree being part of insert random games beta is a great thing







all the bugs were fun and theyve fixed all of them judging by the new videos with the latest build

Also a better picture (good quality) of squad management











Nice!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


You get what...2 hours for a $10 movie? This is what...1000+ for $60? ROFL!


$45, because we all know plenty of people got it for $45.







BF veterans will EASILY 1,000 hours over the next year.

You know what I noticed? After the BF3 beta my veteran rank in BC2 is now 10!


----------



## xJavontax

You Tube  



 
 I just saw this today, and LOL


----------



## Hawk777th

That is pretty epic.


----------



## rogueblade

You Tube


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


snip


Question? 8 million people = PC + PS3 + Xbox ??? I played it on all three tho. So my question is was that all combined or for PC only?


----------



## ColdCircuitCash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xJavontax*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=il-7z85lABo
I just saw this today, and LOL


Epic...so true...I lol'ed as well.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grasshopper208*


Question? 8 million people = PC + PS3 + Xbox ??? I played it on all three tho. So my question is was that all combined or for PC only?


Probably all 3 combined.


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Probably all 3 combined.


Still a crap load of people!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqr49...layer_embedded


omg!!!!!


----------



## Grasshopper208

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49...layer_embedded


I'll take three!!!!!!







->







--->


----------



## Vorgier

So I was browsing around /r/battlefield3 and seen something interesting.










lolLune


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vorgier*


so i was browsing around /r/battlefield3 and seen something interesting.










lollune


? :d


----------



## Vorgier

Your video.


----------



## dteg

i'd love that simulator.. and which way is inverted 0.o

edit: lunes youtube is spawnmotion not mrniceguy 0.o


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Your video.


lololo


----------



## Inverse

Lune~ I keep trolling uk ea forums, what have you done to me? lol

I can argue with more people there than here. So many noobs to play with. :>


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15345247*


That would be one of me on knifefestival. =P

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15346034*
> Lune~ I keep trolling uk ea forums, what have you done to me? lol
> 
> I can argue with more people there than here. So many noobs to play with. :>


Yeah why do you think I have like 1000+ posts there







How come you are not on Steam


----------



## Fr0sty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMrwNz24j_g&feature=relmfu[/ame]

epic video series


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Little over a week away now, are you all starting to get anxious yet?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15345574*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM&feature=player_embedded


OMG:wheee:
I need one! Wonder how many 580's will be needed to max BF3 there







(i keed)
This is in all seriousness epic!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15346163*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMrwNz24j_g&feature=relmfu
> 
> epic video series


See what was wrong with that vid was ...... If I was ghost I would have pressed Z to prone and knife liquids legs for 1 hit kill :] god I love COD


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15346123*
> Yeah why do you think I have like 1000+ posts there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How come you are not on Steam


Because I'm shamming away at work right now on the computer waiting to get out of here. lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15345574*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM&feature=player_embedded


The most expensive equipment is the treadmill (bottom rail)...

I would go there pay up to have fun. It's just all paintball in simulation mode.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15345874*
> i'd love that simulator.. and which way is inverted 0.o
> 
> edit: lunes youtube is spawnmotion not mrniceguy 0.o


Duh >_> Mrniceguy is the one who posted it on reddit.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

so how does this Amazon digital work?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy;15345296*
> Those are some good numbers....especially the orange one


Wasn't the longest headshot something like 900m?


----------



## Herophobic

pre-ordered.
freaking europe, 28 october looks far away.


----------



## Waffleboy

Does anyone know of some good competitive gaming forums, either BF specific or general? I'm really interested in getting into this game (the last game I played competitively was BF 1942, so it's been a while...), but don't really know where to look. I know there are places like MLG's forums, but I looked around and they mostly seem populated by console peasants and 12 year olds who want to be 1337 at the newest CoD. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;15346709*
> so how does this Amazon digital work?


you can just take the cd key from amazon and put it into origin and pre-load


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15346947*
> Wasn't the longest headshot something like 900m?


that was fake iirc


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15347004*
> Does anyone know of some good competitive gaming forums, either BF specific or general? I'm really interested in getting into this game (the last game I played competitively was BF 1942, so it's been a while...), but don't really know where to look.


ESL, ESEA are two good groups.
ESL Does Battlefield BC2


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15346947*
> Wasn't the longest headshot something like 900m?


Fake. I'm surprised you didn't catch it in the video itself. It's pretty obvious that it's pieced together.


----------



## djriful

I'm kinda sad... I have no idea why I pre-order from an inside mall gamestop...

... opens at 9:30am to 6pm.. it will be gone after my work...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock;15346709*
> so how does this Amazon digital work?


I'm pretty sure they will just email you a key to activate on Origin.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15347665*
> Fake. I'm surprised you didn't catch it in the video itself. It's pretty obvious that it's pieced together.


It still counts, but they tweeted that the 600 something shot was on Operation Metro







We weren't supposed to have Caspian anyway


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15346596*
> Duh >_> Mrniceguy is the one who posted it on reddit.


didn't know that how it works, never been. =/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15347004*
> Does anyone know of some good competitive gaming forums, either BF specific or general? I'm really interested in getting into this game (the last game I played competitively was BF 1942, so it's been a while...), but don't really know where to look. I know there are places like MLG's forums, but I looked around and they mostly seem populated by console peasants and 12 year olds who want to be 1337 at the newest CoD. Any suggestions?


check out TWL


----------



## Fasista

Amazon sent the key from the October 21! To turn in origin and do the preload


----------



## snow cakes

wait i was wondering, metro isn't lmitited to that size that was in the beta correct? so we havn't actually even experienced the full map


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15348038*
> wait i was wondering, metro isn't lmitited to that size that was in the beta correct? so we havn't actually even experienced the full map


That's metro I think... even tho there's this building at the end and it was definitely designed to have mcoms in there but they didnt use it.. maybe they will in the final version.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15347840*
> didn't know that how it works, never been. =/
> 
> check out TWL


LoL... TWL, played on many BF2 teams there, thats when my KDR jumped to bragging levels. Great leagues.


----------



## xJavontax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15347692*
> I'm kinda sad... I have no idea why I pre-order from an inside mall gamestop...
> 
> ... opens at 9:30am to 6pm.. it will be gone after my work...


If you pre-order at GameStop or EB Games the hold a copy of the game for you for up to 48 hours after it's release. Then they can sell the copy if they need to and give you store credit instead.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15347665*
> Fake. I'm surprised you didn't catch it in the video itself. It's pretty obvious that it's pieced together.


I never really paid attention to it, I saw it once and that's it.


----------



## jacobrjett

So apparently battlefield 3 has been leaked onto torrent sites already.


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15349221*
> So apparently battlefield 3 has been leaked onto torrent sites already.


You bet. It's not playable, though. Hopefully it allows users to install it







I have my preorder up. Will there be preloading for bf3?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen;15349244*
> You bet. It's not playable, though. Hopefully it allows users to install it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my preorder up. Will there be preloading for bf3?


Preloading starts on 21st.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15348038*
> wait i was wondering, metro isn't lmitited to that size that was in the beta correct? so we havn't actually even experienced the full map


I think what we played is all we'll get for Rush mode, but conquest will unlock the entire map, and I'm sure all the islands off into the water by the park area will be accessible. You never know, it could end up being a huge map with water vehicles.


----------



## james8

Am I the only one who actually really likes Operation Metro?
i really like the visuals and the general sets


----------



## twisted5446

FINALLY got my pre-order done.


----------



## Fr0sty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QbHifmGe3CA&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=SP6B3F87481087E434[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoXaV2I5__k&feature=BFa&list=SP6B3F87481087E434&lf=list_related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGxUWuYbXoE&feature=BFa&list=SP6B3F87481087E434&lf=list_related[/ame]


----------



## EVILNOK

BEHOLD:
[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15349440*
> Am I the only one who actually really likes Operation Metro?
> i really like the visuals and the general sets


you're not alone. i really liked metro too. obviously it works well as an IO map, and along that line of thinking it has some nice variance in gameplay and strategy. i really like the map progression of open park > cramped tunnels > open city block.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15349722*
> BEHOLD:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM


I lolz when he said scary

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15347145*
> that was fake iirc


beta stats says 635.6 metres was the longest headshot.
http://www.enterbf3.com/news/578-battlefield-3-open-beta-statistics/


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15349838*
> beta stats says 635.6 metres was the longest headshot.
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/578-battlefield-3-open-beta-statistics/


yeah i know i was talking about the 900m headshot that was faked


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15349878*
> yeah i know i was talking about the 900m headshot that was faked


O...well carry on then.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;15349754*
> you're not alone. i really liked metro too. obviously it works well as an IO map, and along that line of thinking it has some nice variance in gameplay and strategy. i really like the map progression of open park > cramped tunnels > open city block.


Yeah I liked Operation Metro also it had just the right amount of variation. So that you had to have skills to operate in open areas. Then after that you needed sufficient skills in CQC. And lastly you needed to be able to take cover effectively for the last two bases.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


BEHOLD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQR49JGySTM


posted like 5 pages back, but still cool


----------



## nawon72

Anyone know how to get DICE's attention to a game changing glitch?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Anyone know how to get DICE's attention to a game changing glitch?


2 ways. One, run outside and shout it to the heavens until your voice goes hoarse. Two, head over to the official BF3 forum and make a thread. I think you'll have an equal chance either way.

I'd do a search first to see if it's been brought up already. Chances are, it has. Several hundred times.


----------



## Fr0sty

did anyone see the bf3 gridiron videos i posted???


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


did anyone see the bf3 gridiron videos i posted???


were posted a while back


----------



## ivr56

Quote:



2. On yesterdayâ€™s Battlefield 3 Presentation with DICE Dev Johan â€œRepiâ€ Andersson it was revealed that Battlefield 3 will indeed feature a full Ingame Console with some useful commands that help you analzye the Game, like a Performance Graph that shows you the FPS / CPU and GPU usage


I thought I should slide that in here


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56;15350987*
> I thought I should slide that in here


was posted already too







lol


----------



## Zackcy

There overhauling the weapon damage system from the beta?


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


There overhauling the weapon damage system from the beta?


Wait, what ?


----------



## ivr56

Yeah
They did a massive overhaul to the damage model juding by the build at EBGames Expo previews and other events. 
To make longer more longer (Whoever can stay on target longer and weapon control) based firefights then twitch. 
To me personally <3


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivr56*


To make longer more longer (Whoever can stay on target longer and weapon control) based firefights then twitch. 
To me personally <3


Still don't understand...
I know they have done some modification to some weapons as stated before (UMP45, etc).
Is that a different news ? Any article ?


----------



## ivr56

UMP and SVD were changed I believe

http://www.destructoid.com/preview-b...--213350.phtml

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/10/th...battlefield-3/

Quote:



There are major gameplay balance differences between the two. Weapons feel different, with different fire rates and recoil. And the damage model has been radically shifted. Death comes quickly in the beta, situated more towards Call of Duty's durability, or even last year's DICE-developed Medal of Honor multiplayer. Firefights in the beta prioritize reflexes over tactics, which is a departure from Bad Company 2.

This is not the case with Battlefield 3 as it is now. The version of Battlefield 3 that I spent hours playing last week has weapons and damage that feel like Battlefield Bad Company 2. This, if you aren't sure, is a good thing. It changes the dynamics of firefights, allowing for each side to take and hold positions, and making flanking and tactical coordination much more viable. The increased player survivability also make vehicles in Battlefield 3 more fair than they would be with the beta's damage models.


----------



## twm.7

I was aware of the UMP/SVD thing, but did not of the whole gameplay thing.
Didn't they stated a few days ago that it would take like 3-4 bullets to kill someone ?

*reading the articles now*

Edit: Read somewhere that the devs said on tweeter that the article is wrong and the only changes made where balancing one, no overhaul.
Where is the truth ?


----------



## thuynh022

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iVsczpi4Lc








this made me, lol


Lol. Needs battlefield 3 trailer at the end.


----------



## minivancan

hope this isnt a repost buy yea this is sucha win xD

  
 You Tube


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *minivancan*


hope this isnt a repost buy yea this is sucha win xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurY...el_video_title


haha repost









posted like 2 or 3 times already lol


----------



## Ratjack

since beta i have heard graphics are improved. Does this mean it will kill my GPU even more than the beta did? or will they optimize it more since the beta so it will run better?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *minivancan*   hope this isnt a repost buy yea this is sucha win xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJurY...el_video_title  
That's weak compared to:

  
 You Tube


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


That's weak compared to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto


WOW! impressive!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


since beta i have heard graphics are improved. Does this mean it will kill my GPU even more than the beta did? or will they optimize it more since the beta so it will run better?


I'm pretty sure the Beta wasn't very optimized to run very well as I believe its main purpose was to make sure their servers could handle the crowd.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quesenek*


I'm pretty sure the Beta wasn't very optimized to run very well as I believe its main purpose was to make sure their servers could handle the crowd.


i expect better optimizing in retail.
both for game and drivers.


----------



## Lune

Jet's get hydras http://twitter.com/#!/Thylander/stat...18632408743936

also, if you disable a jet you get the kill (people would suicide / crash to avoid the kills) now you get rewarded.

BF3 is turning into a good game.. they are listening to us

http://twitter.com/#!/Thylander/stat...53950608474112


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Not sure if this has been posted but BF3 will have a console (~)

Render.drawfps 1 = Average FPS per second FRAPS style
Render.PerfoverlayVisible 1 = show CPU & GPU performance per frame.

3rd video for source


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Jet's get hydras http://twitter.com/#!/Thylander/stat...18632408743936

also, if you disable a jet you get the kill (people would suicide / crash to avoid the kills) now you get rewarded.

BF3 is turning into a good game.. they are listening to us

http://twitter.com/#!/Thylander/stat...53950608474112


Indeed, while playing Caspian Border, I really hated when I disabled someone's jet in a dog fight when he just ejected off the plane, instead of giving me the kill.


----------



## Fr0sty

You Tube


----------



## turbocharged

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*


Not sure if this has been posted but BF3 will have a console (~)

Render.drawfps 1 = Average FPS per second FRAPS style
Render.PerfoverlayVisible 1 = show CPU & GPU performance per frame.

3rd video for source











This is awesome. Very happy to see a console making it to the game.

Sent from my LG G2x


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


That's weak compared to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto


As someone who has 1000+ hours in 1942, I can say that's even harder to do than it looks haha.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Indeed, while playing Caspian Border, I really hated when I disabled someone's jet in a dog fight when he just ejected off the plane, instead of giving me the kill.










Wonder how hard it would be to change the number of squadmates to 6? That would be a huge change in favor of the community liking DICE even more.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


As someone who has 1000+ hours in 1942, I can say that's even harder to do than it looks haha.


I used to swap planes with my friend, but never pulled off something like that video. As a matter of fact I've done the jet/jet/chopper swapping in BF2 plenty of times, one time I even landed ON an enemy Cobra and blew it up with C4. No, I'm not making that up. It was hovering over the Gulf of Oman crane, I was about to be blown up in my jet so I flew up, dropped out, and fell straight down to the Cobra.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I used to swap planes with my friend, but never pulled off something like that video. As a matter of fact I've done the jet/jet/chopper swapping in BF2 plenty of times, one time I even landed ON an enemy Cobra and blew it up with C4. No, I'm not making that up. It was hovering over the Gulf of Oman crane, I was about to be blown up in my jet so I flew up, dropped out, and fell straight down to the Cobra.


Haha, yeah I've spent a lot of time screwing around in 1942. If you do it right, you can get a person to stay prone on a plane as it takes off, it's really hilarious. You can also get tanks inside buildings, make the ships float in the air, and lots of other funny stuff.

I'm really hoping BF3 will have the longevity and general lulz of 1942 and 2 - the kind of game where you can either play really seriously in an all out conquest map, play infantry-only with a few friends competitively, or just screw around for hours trying out different funny glitches and stupid things like that.

EDIT: Speaking of funny glitches...

Quote:



So basically what I noticed was, when you deploy your bipod on any surface, you are stuck to that position but not your hitbox and character model. What this means is that your teammates can move your "body" but you will stay until you release your bipod.

Me and my friends tested out how this could be exploited, for example we had one support guy bipoding down on a train in the middle of the big tunnel (he had his bipod down on the actual roof of the train) and he could oversee the entire tunnel. Then we pushed his character model AND hitbox back the A MCOM, that did not only make him invisible but also invincible since hilalalalabox were somewhere else. He could just mow confused enemies down with his LMG. As soon as he releases his bipod he will (on his screen) get teleported to where we moved him.


http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...g-th-beta.html

I lol'd, that would be hilarious to do.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Indeed, while playing Caspian Border, I really hated when I disabled someone's jet in a dog fight when he just ejected off the plane, instead of giving me the kill.










Ha ha ha







i posted a big thing on the battlelog forums about this. ( vehicle disable invites bailing) and got insulted and called names by staff and fanboys. Its good to know they either already figured it out, or they decided to actually listen to us. I really believe that beta was just a underdevoleped POS, to shut us up , since they sold/over hyped the beta!


----------



## Jodiuh

For those of you fortunate enough to have used both a Xonar and an XFi, Dolby Headphone, CMSS3D, or not...did you notice any differences in positional cues?

More so in the BF3 beta, I had the chance to try them out in BC2.


----------



## Herophobic

I'm more of an infantry/tank player, I'm gonna play the crap out of grand bazaar. Really like the way it looks.


----------



## jbobb

Has there been any word at what time they will open the game up on the 25th? Didn't they use 00:00 GMT/UTC times for the beta (even though it didn't exactly start then)? Would be cool if they used that beings it could mean earlier release for some time zones.

Monday night (10/24) will be my only night for gaming that week of release and was hoping I would at the least be able to start at midnight my time. I hope it doesn't end up being something like 8am on the 25th for me, then I would only get maybe an hour of playtime on release week.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Indeed, while playing Caspian Border, I really hated when I disabled someone's jet in a dog fight when he just ejected off the plane, instead of giving me the kill.










Sometime I can't even eject when they disabled my aircraft...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


Has there been any word at what time they will open the game up on the 25th? Didn't they use 00:00 GMT/UTC times for the beta (even though it didn't exactly start then)? Would be cool if they used that beings it could mean earlier release for some time zones.

Monday night (10/24) will be my only night for gaming that week of release and was hoping I would at the least be able to start at midnight my time. I hope it doesn't end up being something like 8am on the 25th for me, then I would only get maybe an hour of playtime on release week.


Probably midnight Sweden time again, but you can pick up the game at your store at midnight no matter which timezone you're in so I don't know, maybe the Origin digital access will be opened at midnight Sweden time.


----------



## djriful

Thank you for quoting all the news on this forums (no access to some site news at job) lol.

I'm really happy to see DICE is listening to us and rebalanced everything. I was about to tell DICE "Just take my money!!"


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15355162*
> Has there been any word at what time they will open the game up on the 25th? Didn't they use 00:00 GMT/UTC times for the beta (even though it didn't exactly start then)? Would be cool if they used that beings it could mean earlier release for some time zones.
> 
> Monday night (10/24) will be my only night for gaming that week of release and was hoping I would at the least be able to start at midnight my time. I hope it doesn't end up being something like 8am on the 25th for me, then I would only get maybe an hour of playtime on release week.


I'm not sure if it's right, but I've heard midnight us pacific time thrown around a lot.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15355162*
> Has there been any word at what time they will open the game up on the 25th? Didn't they use 00:00 GMT/UTC times for the beta (even though it didn't exactly start then)? Would be cool if they used that beings it could mean earlier release for some time zones.
> 
> Monday night (10/24) will be my only night for gaming that week of release and was hoping I would at the least be able to start at midnight my time. I hope it doesn't end up being something like 8am on the 25th for me, then I would only get maybe an hour of playtime on release week.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15355228*
> Probably midnight Sweden time again, but you can pick up the game at your store at midnight no matter which timezone you're in so I don't know, maybe the Origin digital access will be opened at midnight Sweden time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15355373*
> I'm not sure if it's right, but I've heard midnight us pacific time thrown around a lot.


Just go to the official countdown timer.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15355610*
> Just go to the official countdown timer.


Well, that would count down to midnight my time (CST), which would be ok. Is this official in any way (not sure if Battlefieldo is official)? Usually games are never released at midnight CST time, it is usually always Pacific or GMT.

EDIT: I saw on a few sites it was listed midnight PST. Sucks, because that would be 2am for me and will probably need to go to sleep by then.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15355610*
> Just go to the official countdown timer.


Yes, but it is not clear whether that means the release date for the physical game or for digital orders. 10/25 is the official release date, meaning no matter where you are in the world, at midnight 10/25 you can pick up the game in stores that are doing a midnight launch. What about digital pre-orders? We're all over the world, will the digital access begin at midnight Sweden time?


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15356053*
> Yes, but it is not clear whether that means the release date for the physical game or for digital orders. 10/25 is the official release date, meaning no matter where you are in the world, at midnight 10/25 you can pick up the game in stores that are doing a midnight launch. What about digital pre-orders? We're all over the world, will the digital access begin at midnight Sweden time?


Digital preloading begins on the 21st. "This item will be available to download on October 21, 2011 at 7:00 AM (US/Pacific)" from Amazon.com


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15356087*
> Digital preloading begins on the 21st. "This item will be available to download on October 21, 2011 at 7:00 AM (US/Pacific)" from Amazon.com


Doesn't answer the question.

I'm really curious now. I assumed it was midnight local time but I could see it going either way.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15354660*
> For those of you fortunate enough to have used both a Xonar and an XFi, Dolby Headphone, CMSS3D, or not...did you notice any differences in positional cues?
> 
> More so in the BF3 beta, I had the chance to try them out in BC2.


I dont have a Xonar but I will say my XFi sounded amazing in Alpha. Rpg's over my head the first few times almost made me **** my pants! No lie, I ducked on my seat.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15354660*
> For those of you fortunate enough to have used both a Xonar and an XFi, Dolby Headphone, CMSS3D, or not...did you notice any differences in positional cues?
> 
> More so in the BF3 beta, I had the chance to try them out in BC2.


using a essence stx and hd600 sennheiser, the soundscape is basically superb, sounds a lot like a real battlefield, positional cues worked good, as where from a shot was made, or a voice came.
since the sound api runs the same, I don't expect any major difference between manufacturer cards.

Maybe windows 8 might change that a bit but for now, it will sound basically the same on any card and such out there.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-bad-company-2-pc/870182-multithreading-quad-core-6.html#post12363390


----------



## Nemesis158

Playing on my Speakers with my X-fi card and with my G930 headset, the sound was great. Bullet impacts sounded very realistic, though some of them may have sounded too close. Overall i loved the sound. turn my headset up and felt like i was in a real battlefield


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15356411*
> Doesn't answer the question.
> 
> I'm really curious now. I assumed it was midnight local time but I could see it going either way.


Finally found it...lol Here is the answer.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15356620*
> Finally found it...lol Here is the answer.


Thank you.
Quote:


> October 25 at Midnight Pacifictime when Electronic Arts turns on their activation servers.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15350595*
> 2 ways. One, run outside and shout it to the heavens until your voice goes hoarse. Two, head over to the official BF3 forum and make a thread. I think you'll have an equal chance either way.


I hope this works:
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7634630.page#17577882


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15356645*
> Thank you.


Nooooooooo!!!!!!

Thanks for finding it lol. There goes my midnight gaming plans.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15356723*
> Nooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for finding it lol. There goes my midnight gaming plans.


3AM EST for those that didn't figure it out. That's when digital orders will be able to play.


----------



## furmark

just wondering im from the uk and some of you may know we dont get to play untill the 28th , the thing im wondering is i get paid on the 27 and am ordering it from amazon do you think ill still get the limited editon with the back to karkand expansion ?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15357482*
> just wondering im from the uk and some of you may know we dont get to play untill the 28th , the thing im wondering is i get paid on the 27 and am ordering it from amazon do you think ill still get the limited editon with the back to karkand expansion ?


i've heard they cut the pre-ordering 2 days before release and i've heard it's going to stop day of release. so i'm honestly not sure.

HOWEVER i do they they are a few companies that only charge your account once the game is shipped/released etc. if you can order from one of those places you'd be cutting it close but it might be the best option..


----------



## uA-

I know I won't be able to play multiplayer but will I not be able to play the singeplayer portion of the game until the 25th if I pre-order it?


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15357719*
> i've heard they cut the pre-ordering 2 days before release and i've heard it's going to stop day of release. so i'm honestly not sure.
> 
> HOWEVER i do they they are a few companies that only charge your account once the game is shipped/released etc. if you can order from one of those places you'd be cutting it close but it might be the best option..


cheers im going to look into this


----------



## [email protected]

Wait? You get to play SP on the 21st but multiplayer on the 25th? SOURCE? Proof? If so then i'm pre-ordering right now but i ain't doing a thing until i get my facts straighten here! What's the deal?!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15357816*
> Wait? You get to play SP on the 21st but multiplayer on the 25th? SOURCE? Proof? If so then i'm pre-ordering right now but i ain't doing a thing until i get my facts straighten here! What's the deal?!


You won't get to play any of it till it is officially released (25th in US). The 21st is for pre-load, not to play it.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i figured. When is the pre-order gonna stop anyways?


----------



## furmark

yea i assume cause everything is done in the browser even single player .


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15356620*
> Finally found it...lol Here is the answer.


So will people with the hard copy at midnight local have to wait until midnight PST for the game to work or will they get a jump on us fools who went digital?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15358075*
> yea i assume cause everything is done in the browser even single player .


Ugh, what a terrible system. I felt like I was playing Battlfield Play4Free. What kind of high end game is all browser, I really hope this doesn't become the norm.


----------



## kcuestag

Could anyone please link me to the tweet which confirmed that the retail game would have better graphics than the capped BETA?


----------



## Hawk777th

And the thread went silent lol.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Been playing a lot of BC2 lately trying to some how feed my addiction, and keep me from going insane over the wait for BF3.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15353490*
> Indeed, while playing Caspian Border, I really hated when I disabled someone's jet in a dog fight when he just ejected off the plane, instead of giving me the kill.


You are still going to be able to eject if you get disabled.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15358112*
> Could anyone please link me to the tweet which confirmed that the retail game would have better graphics than the capped BETA?


Closest thing to it. It was said in an interview.









Edit: Found it here.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Welp, I got my gtx 570's today. Both DOA. F.M.L. I doubt I'm going to be able to play at launch.


----------



## BradleyW

When you all get the game, are you
A. Going on Multiplayer Online?
Or
B. Playing campaign?


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15359503*
> When you all get the game, are you
> A. Going on Multiplayer Online?
> Or
> B. Playing campaign?


Multiplayer, all day everyday, and when I finally achieve max rank and most of my unlocks then I will do the campaign.


----------



## porky

Campaign a bit....

then online a lot...

then campaign a bit...

then eat

then play online a bit

then take a bath

then sleep

wake up eat breakfast

and play online more


----------



## theturbofd

Campaign full force then multiplayer


----------



## Lune

Multiplayer only until I reach the max, won't take a lot of time anyway


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15356427*
> I dont have a Xonar but I will say my XFi sounded amazing in Alpha. Rpg's over my head the first few times almost made me **** my pants! No lie, I ducked on my seat.


I have X-Fi as well but I don't have 5.1. The 5.1 system is range from $400-600 from logitech is getting expensive over the years. Lol

Forgot the model name but my buddy has it and he told me it gone up from $200 even it is a old model from 2008 or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So according to PS3 Magazine's Andy Hartup, the code used for the Beta was six month old code :yikes:, I wonder if it was same with the PC.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15359503*
> When you all get the game, are you
> A. Going on Multiplayer Online?
> Or
> B. Playing campaign?


Probably multiplayer so people don't get to far ahead of me, I mena I don't want to start playing mp and then get destroyed by people who have the bets guns and perks etc etc D:


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15359597*
> Multiplayer only until I reach the max, won't take a lot of time anyway


Lol. Do you reckon the ranking is going to be the same as BC2? Or easier? I mean once you are in the 40s on BC2 it takes some time to reach 50.


----------



## djriful

Dont say that xD. You're reminding me in WoW grinding level up all week long.

Uurrrrrgggg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15359695*
> Lol. Do you reckon the ranking is going to be the same as BC2? Or easier? I mean once you are in the 40s on BC2 it takes some time to reach 50.


I got to 59 in no time, skipped 3 days or so... and I was barely ever playing as a medic which gives you tons of points, most of the time I was just fooling around with the MAV road killing people. If it's that easy... then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15359698*
> Dont say that xD. You're reminding me in WoW grinding level up all week long.
> 
> Uurrrrrgggg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15359718*
> I got to 59 in no time, skipped 3 days or so... and I was barely ever playing as a medic which gives you tons of points, most of the time I was just fooling around with the MAV road killing people. If it's that easy... then


I thought the highest rank was 50? Well i wasnt sure if it was easy because it was the beta and they were testing the ranking system? I want it to be challenging tbh lol.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15359749*
> I thought the highest rank was 50? Well i wasnt sure if it was easy because it was the beta and they were testing the ranking system? I want it to be challenging tbh lol.


45 was max but you can go up to 145 (after 45 it's like some extra stars)


----------



## MGX1016

10 hours ago something terrible happened to BF3.


----------



## Don Karnage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15359492*
> Welp, I got my gtx 570's today. Both DOA. F.M.L. I doubt I'm going to be able to play at launch.


Thats almost impossible. Improper install?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Thats almost impossible. Improper install?


Ya the chances of that are slim to none. What is wrong that makes you consider they are dead?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


10 hours ago something terrible happened to BF3.


It got leaked? Old







4 days or so and it won't work until 25th, so useless.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It got leaked? Old







4 days or so and it won't work until 25th, so useless.


It got leaked a few days ago, but this is "different"


----------



## Buska103

I got a roadkill with a jet in the beta, first day of official caspian release









Sadly, I wasn't recording


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


It got leaked a few days ago, but this is "different"









It is what happened after it gets leaked


What happened? Nothing


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What happened? Nothing


I hope so


----------



## Jodiuh

From what I read about the situation, someone completed the SP campaign and unlocked the T1000 for use in MP.


----------



## Lune

You can't play SP yet


----------



## =Tac=

Kinda hate playing BC2 now because even though it feels slightly the same, the scope isn't big enough for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


When you all get the game, are you
A. Going on Multiplayer Online?
Or
B. Playing campaign?


I'm not picking up BF3 for a while so I'll do campaign first. First BF game with a campaign (can't remember 1942 but sure both it and BF2 was just bots for SP), might as well give it a shot. Plus, by the time I get it I might as well enjoy the SP before I jump online and get destroyed. Face it, there's plenty of guys who'll play it non stop and be way, way, way, up there in rank the first week, let alone when I pick it up months later.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


Kinda hate playing BC2 now because even though it feels slightly the same, the scope isn't big enough for me.


Main reason I hate playing BFBC2 now is because the soldier feels a lot heavier, and the hitbox registry is just crap compared to BF3 Beta.









Waiting until 27th, going to be hard.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Main reason I hate playing BFBC2 now is because the soldier feels a lot heavier, and the hitbox registry is just crap compared to BF3 Beta.









Waiting until 27th, going to be hard.










You have the exact point of view from me...
Your name is Kevin and my name is Kevin as well.
We have same game genre list on Origin and Steam...

This is getting freaky...


----------



## JAM3S121

You used to be able to do loops in bf2142 in the gunships, you could do them in dog fights to avoid the heat seeking missles


----------



## MLJS54

Hi,

Can someone suggest what setup I should upgrade to from my 6850 CF? I'm not looking to max BF3 out but would like to push it on medium-high settings at ~100fps. I can't play a BF game unless its ~100fps there's too much noticeable difference for myself. E.g. I purposely play BFBC2 on with 1x AA and 8x AF.

Thanks


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15360940*
> Main reason I hate playing BFBC2 now is because the soldier feels a lot heavier, and the hitbox registry is just crap compared to BF3 Beta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting until 27th, going to be hard.


True, guess I just hadn't played it in a while and playing rush BC2 sucks compared to BF3 beta rush.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Hi,

Can someone suggest what setup I should upgrade to from my 6850 CF? Iâ€™m not looking to max BF3 out but would like to push it on medium-high settings at ~100fps. I canâ€™t play a BF game unless its ~100fps thereâ€™s too much noticeable difference for myself. E.g. I purposely play BFBC2 on with 1x AA and 8x AF.

Thanks


just curious, but, ...budget?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


just curious, but, ...budget?


Probably around $400-500 existing cash + whatever I can probably get for my 6850s I'll front run


----------



## falcon26

Was anyone playing the beta at 1920x1200 with a 2GB 6950 and high settings and getting a constant 50-60 frames?


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Probably around $400-500 existing cash + whatever I can probably get for my 6850s I'll front run


Hmm you could sli two 570's? since bf3 is probably gonna run better on nvidia cards.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Hi,

Can someone suggest what setup I should upgrade to from my 6850 CF? I'm not looking to max BF3 out but would like to push it on medium-high settings at ~100fps. I can't play a BF game unless its ~100fps there's too much noticeable difference for myself. E.g. I purposely play BFBC2 on with 1x AA and 8x AF.

Thanks


either GTX 570 1.25GB SLI or HD 6970 2GB CFX.







(GTX 580 1.5GB SLI is also possible if you're willling to max out your budget, but that set up is incredibly overpriced)
although i think you'll be fine with your current set up.
btw not sure why you want 100 fps unless your monitor is 120Hz


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Main reason I hate playing BFBC2 now is because the soldier feels a lot heavier, and the hitbox registry is just crap compared to BF3 Beta.









Waiting until 27th, going to be hard.










same here


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hmm you could sli two 570's? since bf3 is probably gonna run better on nvidia cards.


This. I ran at 1200p with 570's in SLI (OC'd a bit), and I got around 100-150fps on max (no motion blur, no AA).


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011;15361142*
> Hmm you could sli two 570's? since bf3 is probably gonna run better on nvidia cards.


proof? from what we saw from beta it was actually running better on ATI cards.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15361115*
> Was anyone playing the beta at 1920x1200 with a 2GB 6950 and high settings and getting a constant 50-60 frames?


This guy was getting 30-35 FPS outside with the same card on Ultra.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6bmcfkL2Qk[/ame]


----------



## falcon26

Hum ok that was pretty crappy. I know ultra is out of the question, but I do want all HIGH with 50-60 constant with my setup. No AA or AO. I've got my 2600K to 4 Ghz and my 6950 O/Ced to 840/1300


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You can't play SP yet


True, false alarm, all is still peaceful in BF3


----------



## kubed_zero

Now that it is about a week away, is everyone still as excited?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Was anyone playing the beta at 1920x1200 with a 2GB 6950 and high settings and getting a constant 50-60 frames?


i was on 1920x1080 with an unlocked card, not OC'd yet.


----------



## Blade

Just saw this on Youtube, pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=pY3fa2HJHeM


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kubed_zero*


Now that it is about a week away, is everyone still as excited?


yes


----------



## Artemus

Pretty good video here for showing different aspects of game play.









  
 You Tube


----------



## YangerD

Hey guys, just bought it on Origin and waiting for it to be released







. Do we have a list of Origin id's where we can all add each other to play and such? My Origin id is YangerD. Add me up, looking forward to playing with you guys









PS: You guys think I can run this game pretty well on my rig if I tone down the graphics a bit?

*Edit:
*It's still not showing up on My Games list in my Origin account. Charges have gone through and I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet. Something up or does it just take awhile?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Hey guys, just bought it on Origin and waiting for it to be released







. Do we have a list of Origin id's where we can all add each other to play and such? My Origin id is YangerD. Add me up, looking forward to playing with you guys









PS: You guys think I can run this game pretty well on my rig if I tone down the graphics a bit?

*Edit:
*It's still not showing up on My Games list in my Origin account. Charges have gone through and I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet. Something up or does it just take awhile?


they are a few threads with origin ids listed actually' and you need to relog to get it to show up


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


they are a few threads with origin ids listed actually' and you need to relog to get it to show up


Will search for the thread. Logged out and Signed back in a few times already and it still hasn't shown up yet and no email


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade*


Just saw this on Youtube, pretty good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pY3fa2HJHeM


I like that, it is entertaining.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Hey guys, just bought it on Origin and waiting for it to be released







. Do we have a list of Origin id's where we can all add each other to play and such? My Origin id is YangerD. Add me up, looking forward to playing with you guys









PS: You guys think I can run this game pretty well on my rig if I tone down the graphics a bit?

*Edit:
*It's still not showing up on My Games list in my Origin account. Charges have gone through and I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet. Something up or does it just take awhile?


My signature


----------



## YangerD

This is pissing me off! Why isn't the game under My Games list or am I getting an email? How do I contact support?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://www.gamespot.com/ww3?tag=topslot;thumb;4


----------



## crizthakidd

is there a way i can pre order with paypal?


----------



## Hotcarl

awww yeaaa
I might get to play it at work from thursday to saturday. But crazy late


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


This is pissing me off! Why isn't the game under My Games list or am I getting an email? How do I contact support?


It should be ok, I think mine took till the next day to appear.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade*


It should be ok, I think mine took till the next day to appear.


Ya seems to be the case. Guess I'm just use to it being instantly updated like Steam is


----------



## djriful

Can someone point me out where was the option to disable EA Origin auto startup? I've done it in /msconfig but it is still confusing that I couldn't find the setting inside the Origin application.


----------



## Hawk777th

It asks you when it installs. There doesnt seem to be an internal setting.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


It asks you when it installs. There doesnt seem to be an internal setting.


Exactly, that's how I remembered...


----------



## Emmanuel

Do you think we'll have WHQL nVidia drivers on the day of release?


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Can someone point me out where was the option to disable EA Origin auto startup? I've done it in /msconfig but it is still confusing that I couldn't find the setting inside the Origin application.


Go to the gear button then Settings....General tab and scroll down its the third from the bottom


----------



## Hawk777th

Yes but they will not be fully optimized that takes time.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dazedfive*


Go to the gear button then Settings....General tab and scroll down its the third from the bottom


+rep, i must be tired... I really did not see a scrollbar lol UI color is exactly the same color as the background.


----------



## razaice

Is the karkand expansion just multiplayer maps or does it add something to the campaign?


----------



## dazedfive

It took me a while to find it. It didn't scroll before....I think they fixed it in an update


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got the update here. The scroll and option is new.

Just multi-maps.


----------



## skyn3t

6 days countdown = 144 Hours and 17 min for 25th


----------



## Ratjack

...what is it with all the kids on youtube claiming they are running BF3 beta at 1080p on ultra settings.... (even though ultra was not available). Ran into a video with a kid stating he ran ULTRA(high) settings at 1080p with everything maxed and he claimed he was getting 60fps lol.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


...what is it with all the kids on youtube claiming they are running BF3 beta at 1080p on ultra settings.... (even though ultra was not available). Ran into a video with a kid stating he ran ULTRA(high) settings at 1080p with everything maxed and he claimed he was getting 60fps lol.


They don't have a clue what they are talking about is all. Ultra was in the Beta but it was not the real Ultra so maybe that's what messed them up and they thought it was the real deal.


----------



## djriful

Be advised, BF3 will destroy your system... I repeat... BF3 will destroy your system!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


6 days countdown = 144 Hours and 17 min for 25th










I'm currently preoccupied with exams and assignments. BF3 will be low on my agenda for a week or two after launch


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I'm currently preoccupied with exams and assignments. BF3 will be low on my agenda for a week or two after launch










I know how you feel. I am trying everything that I can to get 2 weeks of assignments done ahead of time. It is very helpful though that my degree is online so I can go as far ahead as I want to.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


I know how you feel. I am trying everything that I can to get 2 weeks of assignments done ahead of time. It is very helpful though that my degree is online so I can go as far ahead as I want to.


I ended up working right through my mid-semester break so I'm still playing catchup









Luckily, my last _big_ assignment is almost finished(although it's due today too







), it should just be study and a small assignment here and there from now on


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


...what is it with all the kids on youtube claiming they are running BF3 beta at 1080p on ultra settings.... (even though ultra was not available). Ran into a video with a kid stating he ran ULTRA(high) settings at 1080p with everything maxed and he claimed he was getting 60fps lol.


What's even funnier are all the people making bolt action sniper montages on the attacking side.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


Thats almost impossible. Improper install?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Ya the chances of that are slim to none. What is wrong that makes you consider they are dead?


I tried everything. And because I'm not willing to waste days waiting for gigabytes crappy tech support to reply I am just RMA'ing asap.









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1145...-570s-doa.html


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Hey guys, just bought it on Origin and waiting for it to be released







. Do we have a list of Origin id's where we can all add each other to play and such? My Origin id is YangerD. Add me up, looking forward to playing with you guys









PS: You guys think I can run this game pretty well on my rig if I tone down the graphics a bit?

*Edit:
*It's still not showing up on My Games list in my Origin account. Charges have gone through and I haven't gotten a confirmation email yet. Something up or does it just take awhile?


Same CPU(mine not clocked), same GPU... I played caspian border with 40ish FPS with everything on high and it was playable.. but on 1440x900 resolution

As far as Origin goes, I think it got listed in my games immediately... hopefully it will show up on your account also(if it didn't already). For the e-malil you probably got it already, mine was 10 minutes delayed.


----------



## funty3000

Ive played casbien border with everything on high and ive only got a 295, i was going to buy another 1 but it ran well with the beta, i dont see the big difference in dx10 and dx11 and i have played on both. Maybe dx11 will show the difference in the full game!


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like we'll have a Day 1 patch.









Quote:



Copies are set to arrive on Tuesday because there is a Day 1 update. DICE are perfectionists -- they will not stop polishing the game until it is in your hands. The Day 1 update incorporates real-time feedback from the beta, ensuring that the consumer experience on launch day is outstanding. It is the actual consumer experience that we wish to be reviewed. The game with the Day 1 update will be available for review on Oct. 25.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15365748*
> Looks like we'll have a Day 1 patch.


A given.

Origin Update:
Quote:


> Most Recent
> Version 8.3
> *Added functionality to change your password from the settings menu.*
> *Introducing Cloud Storage Beta - sync your saved games with the cloud, so you can continue playing from any computer.*
> Added in-game commerce functionality.
> *Added functionality to import friends from select EA games.* - What about export to BL?
> *Improved search functionality so your friends can find you by real name, if you add it to your profile.*
> Added functionality to access customer support from Origin In Game.
> *Added feature to repair game installs.*
> Introducing Free Games - play PC demos to casual games from the Free Games page in the Origin store.


----------



## galaxy366

Aaccording to battlefield Italy on facebook, it will be out at 13pm (gmt)
Quote:


> A new #BF3 Multiplayer trailer, showing Damavand Peak and much more, will be out today


Source: https://twitter.com/#!/Noken/status/126615942917652480


----------



## 98uk

Huh, didn't realise Noken was working with EA these days...

I wonder what happened to the other bloke that made up Snoken...


----------



## galaxy366

New Trailer people!









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## kcuestag

After watching this video, I am now motivated to double up my school work so I can take Thursday and Friday off to play it non-stop.


----------



## Lune

This game is amazing : /


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxy366;15366539*
> New Trailer people!


Be advised, gunboat spotted at 0:49.









Check my sig to get your Origin Name added to the list. Origin's been updated yesterday as well. Time to start sending out those friend requests.


----------



## SheepMoose

I want a second HD 6970.









I've always been one to focus on 60FPS first but wow I wanna see BF3 at it's finest.


----------



## QSS-5

i cant breath!!!!!


----------



## galaxy366

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15366682*
> Be advised, gunboat spotted at 0:49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check my sig to get your Origin Name added to the list. Origin's been updated yesterday as well. Time to start sending out those friend requests.


Invite send


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;15366708*
> I want a second HD 6970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been one to focus on 60FPS first but wow I wanna see BF3 at it's finest.


Then you better sell your Ati card and buy a gtx570/580 setup.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15363631*
> ...what is it with all the kids on youtube claiming they are running BF3 beta at 1080p on ultra settings.... (even though ultra was not available). Ran into a video with a kid stating he ran ULTRA(high) settings at 1080p with everything maxed and he claimed he was getting 60fps lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15363698*
> They don't have a clue what they are talking about is all. Ultra was in the Beta but it was not the real Ultra so maybe that's what messed them up and they thought it was the real deal.


Ultra settings were AVAILABLE, just not FULLY implemented. The beta did not use DX11 features at all, so some of the "Ultra" settings didn't change anything, with MUCH nicer textures very likely in the final release.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15367150*
> Ultra settings were AVAILABLE, just not FULLY implemented. The beta did not use DX11 features at all, so some of the "Ultra" settings didn't change anything, with MUCH nicer textures very likely in the final release.


Ya I don't know what gamespot was talking about with it's "where is the ugly setting in bf3" article, I didn't think it looked good at all. I'm really banking on the retail looking significantly better but I have a feeling I'm going to be let down.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15367177*
> Ya I don't know what gamespot was talking about with it's "where is the ugly setting in bf3" article, I didn't think it looked good at all. I'm really banking on the retail looking significantly better but I have a feeling I'm going to be let down.


I think people like you will always be let down, the game looks great.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15367232*
> I think people like you will always be let down, the game looks great.


bahaha way to bucket me. I hated on the people *****ing during the first days of the beta until I got on myself...and then went and played BC2 which looked better. Granted I didn't have my 570 SLI yet. Now I feel obligated to love the game more than you just because of the rudeness.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15367253*
> bahaha way to bucket me. I hated on the people *****ing during the first days of the beta until I got on myself...and then went and played BC2 which looked better. Granted I didn't have my 570 SLI yet. Now I feel obligated to love the game more than you just because of the rudeness.


I don't know what game you were playing but bc2 did not look anywhere near as good as bf3 even under optimized at ultra settings.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

The beta looked fine, meh. If it looks prettier on release, yay, if not, oh well.

The CB beta was awesome, even at low settings.

That's all that matters to me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15367299*
> The beta looked fine, meh. If it looks prettier on release, yay, if not, oh well.
> 
> The CB beta was awesome, even at low settings.
> 
> That's all that matters to me.


Low + 60 fps stable > Ultra with lag. (You don't even have to use Low, Medium / High)

I play FPS games to win and have fun with clan buddies, not because of eye candy : / really, I could play on Low, don't really care. Game looks awesome overall!

Just a small gif


----------



## CallsignVega

I just got done playing some BC2. I still love that game and I think it does some things better than BF3 (beta).

Obviously it has been out for a while but it is smooth, clear and crisp. I miss my VSS and ghillie suit hah! Motion sensors, mortar attacks, I wish those would be brought into BF3. Recon class in BF3 is very plain and boring, at least from beta experience.

One thing I like about BF3 is being able to strafe to the side while running forward. That was strangely disabled in BC2. BC2 graphics are almost as good as BF3s which I think are a tad over-rated (beta). It's not a huge leap as say Witcher 1 to Witcher 2 was.


----------



## james8

^for SP, i would care about eye candies.
MP, fps all the way.

btw u don't really make your point well given your graphics cards


----------



## JAM3S121

will the orgin pre older immediately charge your credit card?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15367285*
> I don't know what game you were playing but bc2 did not look anywhere near as good as bf3 even under optimized at ultra settings.


Lol. Dunno, I guess I have a problem. We'll see in a couple days. You can find a quote of me in this thread hating on somebody for comparing bf3 to bc2:vietnam and now I kinda see what he was saying....maybe it was just the map. Like I said, 570 SLI is going to help even if the settings are the same in release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15367338*
> ^for SP, i would care about eye candies.
> MP, fps all the way.
> 
> btw u don't really make your point well given your graphics cards


Lol maybe he wants 200 FPS so he's going to play on low with this 3GB 580 SLI....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15367354*
> Lol. Dunno, I guess I have a problem. We'll see in a couple days. You can find a quote of me in this thread hating on somebody for comparing bf3 to bc2:vietnam and now I kinda see what he was saying....maybe it was just the map. Like I said, 570 SLI is going to help even if the settings are the same in release.
> 
> Lol maybe he wants 200 FPS so he's going to play on low with this 3GB 580 SLI....


Not using SLI right now. Waiting to see if I can play it on 5970 with decent frames as I am too lazy to buy waterblocks for the 580's and redo everything : / Already silent as it is... can't use 580's without waterblocks I would go deaf







If it runs, I will sell the 580's and wait for 7k series + ivy bridge


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15367321*
> Obviously it has been out for a while but it is smooth, clear and crisp. I miss my VSS and ghillie suit hah! Motion sensors, mortar attacks, I wish those would be brought into BF3. Recon class in BF3 is very plain and boring, at least from beta experience.


That's because DICE think that people who prefer getting as far away from the action as possible are cowards who deserve to have weapons *taken away from them* as they rank up.

I'm pretty sure there I saw an slide from a convention presentation DICE did around the time of the first announcements about BF3 where the classes were originally called Assault, Engineer, Support and Coward.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15367418*
> Not using SLI right now. Waiting to see if I can play it on 5970 with decent frames as I am too lazy to buy waterblocks for the 580's and redo everything : / Already silent as it is... can't use 580's without waterblocks I would go deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it runs, I will sell the 580's and wait for 7k series + ivy bridge


get some earforce x12's  I don't hear a thing from my fans.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15367506*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15367321*
> Obviously it has been out for a while but it is smooth, clear and crisp. I miss my VSS and ghillie suit hah! Motion sensors, mortar attacks, I wish those would be brought into BF3. Recon class in BF3 is very plain and boring, at least from beta experience.QUOTE]
> 
> That's because DICE think that people who prefer getting as far away from the action as possible are cowards who deserve to have weapons *taken away from them* as they rank up.
> 
> I'm pretty sure there I saw an slide from a convention presentation DICE did around the time of the first announcements about BF3 where the classes were originally called Assault, Engineer, Support and Coward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True in many cases but not all. I run into battle with my sniper rifle and motion mines, just because you're a sniper doesn't mean you have to play like a coward.
> 
> On that note, nothing is more infuriating than being in a legit firefight and being shot in the head by some sniper hiding in their uncap. I've definitely been running up to knife someone, got shot in the head, and raged at the cowards.
Click to expand...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15367321*
> I just got done playing some BC2. I still love that game and I think it does some things better than BF3 (beta).
> 
> *Obviously it has been out for a while but it is smooth, clear and crisp. I miss my VSS and ghillie suit hah! Motion sensors, mortar attacks, I wish those would be brought into BF3. Recon class in BF3 is very plain and boring, at least from beta experience.*
> 
> One thing I like about BF3 is being able to strafe to the side while running forward. That was strangely disabled in BC2. BC2 graphics are almost as good as BF3s which I think are a tad over-rated (beta). It's not a huge leap as say Witcher 1 to Witcher 2 was.


If you are playing BF3 as recon you are doing it wrong. Really, even in BC2 I used to shoot campers from across the map with my M416 without too much trouble. If anything you should have your toys taken away so camping becomes less fun


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15367583*
> If you are playing BF3 as recon you are doing it wrong. Really, even in BC2 I used to shoot campers from across the map with my M416 without too much trouble. If anything you should have your toys taken away so camping becomes less fun


I've sniped countless campers with the M416 (great gun). That's what drives me nuts about these games. Nothing is worse than being shot from a mile away by a gun that could never actually do it, specifically shotguns with slugs in BC2. It's infuriating. Even worse is that fact that you do more damage from a distance than you do up close.


----------



## Mebby

Thank you for preordering Battlefield 3 from GAME.co.uk

Due to the epic size of Battlefield 3 we have a lot to do to make sure it gets to you
in time for launch day. As a result, we will be processing your order and charging your
payment card a little earlier than usual.

You may receive an email informing you that your order has been cancelled.
If your order has been cancelled please place a new order on www.game.co.uk/battlefield

If your payment has been successful you will receive an email letting you know that your order
is on its way. It will not reach you early, this just means its being held ready for delivery on launch day.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxy366;15366539*
> New Trailer people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE&feature=channel_video_title


It's gonna be AAAAAWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15367349*
> will the orgin pre older immediately charge your credit card?


Yes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *galaxy366;15366539*
> New Trailer people!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE&feature=channel_video_title


epic trailer is epic

ohh btw shouldnt we have a thread so people could share their originID for friends invite purpose ???

console gamers get everything :O

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw49bqv0lRU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15367583*
> If you are playing BF3 as recon you are doing it wrong. Really, even in BC2 I used to shoot campers from across the map with my M416 without too much trouble. If anything you should have your toys taken away so camping becomes less fun


Well that's never happened to me probably because I'd take you out before you notice me


----------



## dezahp

People consider recon as snipers and that is far from correct...People who use recon to camp/stay far away from battle and snipe are just not helpful at all. I use recon for uav points/mobile uav and mobile spawn points.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15367321*
> I just got done playing some BC2. I still love that game and I think it does some things better than BF3 (beta).
> 
> Obviously it has been out for a while but it is smooth, clear and crisp. I miss my VSS and ghillie suit hah! Motion sensors, mortar attacks, I wish those would be brought into BF3. Recon class in BF3 is very plain and boring, at least from beta experience.
> 
> One thing I like about BF3 is being able to strafe to the side while running forward. That was strangely disabled in BC2. BC2 graphics are almost as good as BF3s which I think are a tad over-rated (beta). It's not a huge leap as say Witcher 1 to Witcher 2 was.


You get mortar strike in the support class.







approximately level 21 I think. When I got it I was so excited, but they didnt let us use it in the beta.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15368287*
> Well that's never happened to me probably because I'd take you out before you notice me


Doubt it









And omg kakand! Also... what level is the aircraft carrier from


----------



## Faster_is_better

I hope tanks are closer to BF2 than BC2. BC2 tanks are so slow and cumbersome, they aren't nearly as devastating as you would think, plus crazy bullet drop. BF2 tanks though, those would get up and move, bullet drop was a lot less and they seemed a lot more precise. Splash damage vs infantry was much better also.

Oh and the choppers... BC2 choppers are so meh compared to BF2. They just seem so clunky and slow in BC2. I guess I'll see if they changed any of this for BF3


----------



## B-Con

.
ManuelG @ NVIDIA just posted this regarding the new driver release...
Quote:


> FYI. New drivers will be released the day before Battlefield 3 launches. Make sure to grab them especially if you will be purchasing Battlefield 3 as there are numerous bug fixes and better performance as well. For those who have modded the latest Quadro driver (http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro-tesla-win7-winvista-64bit- 285.58-whql-driver.html) it is very close to the final driver but is missing a few Battlefield 3 fixes so if you do download and mod them, make sure to update to the newest Geforce drivers next week. The Quadro driver does contain the fix we've added to address the TDR issue.


LINK

Can't wait!!








.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15368616*
> Doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And omg kakand! Also... what level is the aircraft carrier from


oman and wake n00b


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15368616*
> Doubt it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And omg kakand! Also... what level is the aircraft carrier from


Wake Island I believe


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by galaxy366 View Post
> New Trailer people!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfF...el_video_title


that map at 1:06!!! i would love to snipe at that map!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15368497*
> People consider recon as snipers and that is far from correct...People who use recon to camp/stay far away from battle and snipe are just not helpful at all. I use recon for uav points/mobile uav and mobile spawn points.


Then the people you play with are doing it wrong. I camp while defending and rush while attacking all as recon







I defuse and I plant, it sucks when people generalize recon as cowards because of idiots who don't know how to play. But I love how you can be considered a coward because you hide and snipe anyway lol Tell that to a marine sniper hahaha


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15368827*
> Then the people you play with are doing it wrong. I camp while defending and rush while attacking all as recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I defuse and I plant, it sucks when people generalize recon as cowards because of idiots who don't know how to play. But I love how you can be considered a coward because you hide and snipe anyway lol Tell that to a marine sniper hahaha


Well if you defend, attack, help your team with spawn points and uav, and do the objectives then that's good for you. What I'm talking about is the countless number of people who sit and try to snipe while failing at 50% of their shots. Yeah you and I do those things as recon but the fact of the matter is that most of the people who play recon are useless.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15368882*
> Well if you defend, attack, help your team with spawn points and uav, and do the objectives then that's good for you. What I'm talking about is the countless number of people who sit and try to snipe while failing at 50% of their shots. Yeah you and I do those things as recon but the fact of the matter is that most of the people who play recon are useless.


at least they have fun playing









I find public that a lot of people have a hard time playing tactical and teambased, then you might meet some server where people actually do play and they typically own the other team.
Recon seems as a class people play who cant play due to a bad computer, or just plain thinks they are cool or for it seems like a cool thing, but every team I seen with more snipers always loose the match.

Personally, I like being out in front, playing tactical and have fun reaching objectives. owning snipers are easy. I like those that complain about skill and weapons, total noobs.


----------



## dezahp

Engineer is by far my favorite class just because of the g36c and a-91...absolutely nuts.


----------



## c0ld

I want to base jump off cliff I cant wait. Bad Company 2 doesnt feel the same anymore when I tried beta lol.


----------



## glycerin256

I like engineer, but I love support. I had the SAW unlocked, red dot, foregrip, suppressed and it was a massacre. Tanks were done after I could set traps with C4 and unlimited reloads.

FYI, I also had recon and assault 100% unlocked before Caspian got (re)opened. I was workin on Support and Engineer when Beta ended.

And I haven't played BFBC2 since the BETA. I just can't...


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Con;15368731*
> .
> ManuelG @ NVIDIA just posted this regarding the new driver release...
> 
> LINK
> 
> Can't wait!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Meanwhile, the Ati driver team cooks up a new way to release late, under-performing, glitching drivers 2 weeks/months after BF3 releases. I am having BC2 flashbacks...


----------



## BreakDown

KARKAND!

Battlefield 3 is looking VERY good.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15368784*
> Wake Island I believe


No way man... That is OMAN and it looks SICK... Also the Karland map is stunning, I kept pausing it and looking just how much better it looks than the BF2 map...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15369287*
> No way man... That is OMAN and it looks SICK... Also the Karland map is stunning, I kept pausing it and looking just how much better it looks than the BF2 map...


i dont think its oman nor wake island, it appears BEFORE the karkand expansion, i think its a map from BF3 with a boat on it.

it would be cool if you have to attack the boat, while others defend it.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;15369327*
> i dont think its oman nor wake island, it appears BEFORE the karkand expansion, i think its a map from BF3 with a boat on it.
> 
> it would be cool if you have to attack the boat, while others defend it.


This, its the island bf3 map.


----------



## Lune

Fail


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15369508*
> Fail


Dam

@everyone
By the way engineer sucks! Recon sucks! Support is awesome and same goes to assault.

/sarcasm. Make sure you don't pick as engineer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15369508*
> Fail


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Just found this:

AMD's Andrew Dodd, the @CatalystCreator, has updated everyone about the status of AMD Catalyst 11.10 WHQL drivers, Rage performance fixes, and Battlefield 3 Crossfire peformance:

@CatalystCreator: Cat 11.10 official release will happen Oct 31 - but Catalyst 11.10 V3 is pretty much the identical driver, so use with BF3 (plus new CAP)

*@CatalystCreator: Cat 11.10 V3 preview only includes additional Rage fixes from V2*

*@CatalystCreator: BattleField 3 - there will a CAP update later this week to resolve CrossFire issues - use in combination with the either V2 or V3 driver*

So the newest 11.10 drivers won't do anything for BF3. The new CAPS however, supposedly fix "crossfire issues" whatever that means. Hopefully eliminates blinding, seizure inducing flashes and makes it worth having 2 cards instead of worse.

The new CAPS will be listed @ http://www.rage3d.com/cap/ as soon as they are available. Too bad we'll have to wait a week to see if they actually do anything.

Anyone with a single card ATI solution will not see any improvements from the BETA. Whatever performance your drivers were getting you there, you will get in the full release. (outside of game code optimization)


----------



## openchut82

Without looking through 2100 pages, are we going to be able to pick our own name when installing? Unlike the Beta.


----------



## [email protected]

Haven't you read other threads? You can change your name in Origin now. I need to find the link again. Btw does anyone know if we're ever gonna have brand new drivers out for Nvidia besides the beta?


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Here are the V3 drivers though if anyone wants a go at them. Haven't found the CAPS yet that he is talking about. GOod god....

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles...eDriverV3.aspx

AMD Catalystâ„¢ 11.10 Version 3 Preview Driver Features:

Reduces random crashing and stability encountered when playing Rage on WindowsÂ® 7 32-bit edition
Reduces object / animation flickering and texture corruption encountered when playing Rage
Reduces stuttering seen on Dual CPU and Tri CPU core systems
*Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on single GPU configurations using the AMD Radeonâ„¢ HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.
Improves performance in Battlefield 3 Open Beta release for both non-Anti-Aliasing and application enabled Anti-Aliasing cases on AMD CrossFireâ„¢ configurations using the AMD Radeon HD 6000 and AMD Radeon HD 5000 series of products.*

Hmm. WOuld you mind telling us WHAT exactly it improves besides the generic "improved performance"? Does it fix the uncontrollable, seizure inducing flickering?



I think he means the new "CAP 2" under 11.9 I installed it just about an hour ago and no problems with other games yet... Let's see when BF3 is released, this better work or all hell will break loose on AMD... I spent alot of $$$ on 2 6970's and the drivers better fix all the issues we all had during the Beta... I had real bad issues with the tearing and I am hoping that is sloved...

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...n_win7-64.aspx


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15370071*
> I think he means the new "CAP 2" under 11.9 I installed it just about an hour ago and no problems with other games yet... Let's see when BF3 is released, this better work or all hell will break loose on AMD... I spent alot of $$$ on 2 6970's and the drivers better fix all the issues we all had during the Beta... I had real bad issues with the tearing and I am hoping that is sloved...
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


Sorry, I updated my post after I found more info. It IS a new CAP for 11.10 coming by the end of the week. And you're right. It BETTER fix all the xfire issues...


----------



## openchut82

Quote:


> Haven't you read other threads? You can change your name in Origin now.


Yes I have. I do know there has been talk about changing your name in Orgin.

Back to my question. Are we going to be able to create our own name when installing BF3? Like we have been for other games.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *openchut82;15370117*
> Yes I have. I do know there has been talk about changing your name in Orgin.
> 
> Back to my question. Are we going to be able to create our own name when installing BF3? Like we have been for other games.


No. It uses your Origin name.


----------



## openchut82

Thanks Stealth Pyros for a direct answer.


----------



## Ratjack

NEW TRAILER
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZdntfgNm0k&feature=feedu[/ame]


----------



## Amhro

^posted already


----------



## Tobuk

^ Still just as good the 2nd time around,


----------



## MeRcChRiS

Thread was closed but w/e.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeRcChRiS*


Thread was closed but w/e.


We're not here to give you free views.

That video was posted already from the Official uploader, DICE.


----------



## falcon26

I really hope they fixed the Vysnc not working issue in the final version. I can't play without it.


----------



## Blackops_2

So now origin is offering a name changing setting?

Everything is looking pretty good, still hoping for some 6 player squads somehow. Are they keeping the spawn only on squad leader?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


So now origin is offering a name changing setting?

Everything is looking pretty good, still hoping for some 6 player squads somehow. Are they keeping the spawn only on squad leader?


I RAGED when they changed it to squad leader only in BF2. I'll be very unhappy if that's the case in BF3.


----------



## dezahp

You can spawn on anyone in your squad...or at least that's how it was in the beta.


----------



## Romanrp

Hey, can anyone tell me the difference between 
http://www.game.co.uk/en/battlefield...re-pack-131798

and

  Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
Are they the same?


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Romanrp*   Hey, can anyone tell me the difference between 
http://www.game.co.uk/en/battlefield...re-pack-131798

and

Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games

Are they the same?  
Go for    Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
 Skins


----------



## Romanrp

What about
http://www.play.com/Games/PC/4-/1828...rlrefer=search

What are the dog tag things?


----------



## twm.7

Just a gimmick. It's displayed on the killcam of a player you kill.
It shows your name, your team and things you can choose like rank, best weapons, etc.
This packs adds new things to display, like small picture engraved on the dog tag.


----------



## Romanrp

Thanks for the replies, I think I will just go with the SPECACT one.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


I RAGED when they changed it to squad leader only in BF2. I'll be very unhappy if that's the case in BF3.


you can spawn on anyone in your squad.

HOWEVER...

it has been confirmed by DICE that in Hardcore mode you can only spawn on your leader!


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


So now origin is offering a name changing setting?

Everything is looking pretty good, still hoping for some 6 player squads somehow. Are they keeping the spawn only on squad leader?


I had an article saying they have spawns on the SQ Leader. Can't find it now.
If they are 24vs24 maps, 6 players squads are possible see new trailer @ 0:24.

6 =! 64


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Haven't you read other threads? You can change your name in Origin now. I need to find the link again. Btw does anyone know if we're ever gonna have brand new drivers out for Nvidia besides the beta?


Haven't you read this thread either...







Info was posted 2 pages before your question.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-Con*


.
ManuelG @ NVIDIA just posted this regarding the new driver release...

LINK

Can't wait!!








.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


ohh btw shouldnt we have a thread so people could share their originID for friends invite purpose ???


To share your Origin ID with everyone here on OCN, the thread is located here at *-= OCN BF3 Origin List=-*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


you can spawn on anyone in your squad.

HOWEVER...

it has been confirmed by DICE that in Hardcore mode you can only spawn on your leader!



Mobile spawn points?


----------



## t3haxle

Honestly this load of crap pisses me off, stop going around giving everyone false information. You could only spawn on squad leader in beta unless you WERE the squad leader. Or there was a mobile spawn point. Not sure what the deal was with spawning in squadmate vehicles though, didn't bother to check.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Mobile spawn points?


Heh? Whatever issue we saw in BF3 Beta that piss people off. It won't be any longer piss you off in final release.

Mobile spawn will be disable as new area shifted like in operation metro. So player will no longer able to spawn behind enemy lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Honestly this load of crap pisses me off, stop going around giving everyone false information. You could only spawn on squad leader in beta unless you WERE the squad leader. Or there was a mobile spawn point. Not sure what the deal was with spawning in squadmate vehicles though, didn't bother to check.


The major problem with spawning on vehicles which has teammates in it and it is full. I am unable to spawn on them at all even I just want to spawn outside the vehicle.

Prevent further complication it should have indicator if the vehicle is full or not so it warns you that you won't be spawning inside the vehicle when it is already full.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


I had an article saying they have spawns on the SQ Leader. Can't find it now.
If they are 24vs24 maps, 6 players squads are possible see new trailer @ 0:24.

6 =! 64


What do you mean 6 =! 64? If you mean that it leaves one squad with 4, that seriously doesn't matter since plenty of people don't even join a squad.


----------



## Jodiuh

I put them together for convenience. Also, to make those of us that made the wrong choice going w/ 560 Ti 1GB over 6950 2GB feel better.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


What do you mean 6 =! 64? If you mean that it leaves one squad with 4, that seriously doesn't matter since plenty of people don't even join a squad.


DICE wouldn't design a game where one squad is only four players. Doesn't make sense.
As you can see from the trailer, the six squad mates was on a Rush map, not conquest.


----------



## Blackops_2

At 0:24 there are only four members in the squad...got my hopes up









I doubt there are 6 man squads at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I put them together for convenience. Also, to make those of us that made the wrong choice going w/ 560 Ti 1GB over 6950 2GB feel better.



















What do they mean by the TDR issue?

Also, can you link me to that nvidia thread?


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Heh? Whatever issue we saw in BF3 Beta that piss people off. It won't be any longer piss you off in final release.

Mobile spawn will be disable as new area shifted like in operation metro. So player will no longer able to spawn behind enemy lines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


TBH, I just went prone in a bush or dark corner once offense took the base, then waited until they all moved up and dropped the spawn because it sticks once the area shifts. Then I got combat efficiency ribbons backstabbing people, haha.


----------



## Fr0sty

i can't wait any longer :O my body is filled with excitement


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


i can't wait any longer :O my body is filled with excitement










You and the rest of us LOL.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


i can't wait any longer :O my body is filled with excitement










lol, same!! I cant wait to try out the new maps! Bet there are some awesome ones like caspian and oman


----------



## BreakDown

will the back to karkand expansion be ready for launch? or will we have to wait?

also, only 4 maps? i bet we will have to unlock a 5th map just like operation hastings with bc2: vietnam


----------



## Tokkan

Oh the irony...
I did a pre-reserve of BF3 and now my neighbour, whom which shared his net with me cancelled the net subscription...
So now Im calling to another ISP to come at my home and fix me up asap before BF3 releases!








The only good thing is that I did a pre-reserve on a physical copy.
Atm Im on a 2Gb traffic net shared to my pc from my phone.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


will the back to karkand expansion be ready for launch? or will we have to wait?

also, only 4 maps? i bet we will have to unlock a 5th map just like operation hastings with bc2: vietnam


Karkand will not be ready at launch.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


will the back to karkand expansion be ready for launch? or will we have to wait?

also, only 4 maps? i bet we will have to unlock a 5th map just like operation hastings with bc2: vietnam


there will be 9 maps


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What do they mean by the TDR issue?


A lot of users, especially 560 Ti folks seem to be getting driver stopped responding crashes w/ the last few driver sets. It's infuriating. Last time it happened to me, I'd been performing the dangerous task of rearranging my desktop icons. It's sort of like a mini game now. EVGA's blaming my PSU. Apparently, there's a known issue between Corsair PSU's and this crash, lol. Of course no mention of Seasonic problems.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


i can't wait any longer :O my body is filled with excitement










I can't wait to BF w/ lots of loud sweaty men screaming at each other inside a single room!


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


TBH, I just went prone in a bush or dark corner once offense took the base, then waited until they all moved up and dropped the spawn because it sticks once the area shifts. Then I got combat efficiency ribbons backstabbing people, haha.


sounds like a good strategy to annoy the attackers


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I can't wait to BF w/ lots of loud sweaty men screaming at each other inside a single room!


You like sweaty men?... ew


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


A lot of users, especially 560 Ti folks seem to be getting driver stopped responding crashes w/ the last few driver sets. It's infuriating. Last time it happened to me, I'd been performing the dangerous task of rearranging my desktop icons. It's sort of like a mini game now. EVGA's blaming my PSU. Apparently, there's a known issue between Corsair PSU's and this crash, lol. Of course no mention of Seasonic problems.









I can't wait to BF w/ lots of loud sweaty men screaming at each other inside a single room!


I had these GTX580's for exactly a week now, and had no issues, I tried 280.26 WHQL drivers, and I am now on 266.58 WHQL drivers (Anything newer makes cards stay at 3D clocks after stopping the Folding client, let's hope new drivers fix this next week) and no problems either.

But yeah, I don't have a Corsair unit, so I can't judge.


----------



## Porter_

no driver issues with my 460's and AX850 PSU. using the BF3 beta driver.


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


At 0:24 there are only four members in the squad...got my hopes up









I doubt there are 6 man squads at all.


God I had to go check too! I really wanted slightly bigger squads. The argument that 6 player squads leaves a 4 man squad is slightly invalid as one member already said there are some that don't even join squads. Though it does seem strange to design a game and not be able to have each squad with equal members.

As for the whole 6 man squad in trailer at :24 thing... seems to me that :30 gives more hope. You'll notice that the POV we are given shows 3 squad members jumping over the cliff and 2 helicopters with the same green squad color. Perhaps they changed the indicator color of friendly vehicles from the beta. Or maybe this simply means you can spawn in any vehicle on your team. Either way it appears that there are five green colored indicators on the screen at that point. And so far the only information we have about green indicators are that they show squad members.

EDIT: After watching the trailer again I noticed all vehicles on team were colored green so it is more than likely a simple color switch than any huge game play change. Oh well. As long as I can work well with my squad I don't really care if it is 4 or 6, I just want in game VOIP.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


DICE wouldn't design a game where one squad is only four players. Doesn't make sense.


Ummm... yea they would. They did. BF2.


----------



## Dark-Asylum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ummm... yea they would. They did. BF2.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcpiont23*


God I had to go check too! I really wanted slightly bigger squads. The argument that 6 player squads leaves a 4 man squad is slightly invalid as one member already said there are some that don't even join squads. Though it does seem strange to design a game and not be able to have each squad with equal members.

As for the whole 6 man squad in trailer at :24 thing... seems to me that :30 gives more hope. You'll notice that the POV we are given shows 3 squad members jumping over the cliff and 2 helicopters with the same green squad color. Perhaps they changed the indicator color of friendly vehicles from the beta. Or maybe this simply means you can spawn in any vehicle on your team. Either way it appears that there are five green colored indicators on the screen at that point. And so far the only information we have about green indicators are that they show squad members.

EDIT: After watching the trailer again I noticed all vehicles on team were colored green so it is more than likely a simple color switch than any huge game play change. Oh well. As long as I can work well with my squad I don't really care if it is 4 or 6, I just want in game VOIP.


i believe DICE explained the reasoning behind the 4 player squads and not 6. had to do with balance and crap like that.


----------



## Fr0sty

You Tube  



 

:O omg


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


A lot of users, especially 560 Ti folks seem to be getting driver stopped responding crashes w/ the last few driver sets. It's infuriating. Last time it happened to me, I'd been performing the dangerous task of rearranging my desktop icons. It's sort of like a mini game now. EVGA's blaming my PSU. Apparently, there's a known issue between Corsair PSU's and this crash, lol. Of course no mention of Seasonic problems.









I can't wait to BF w/ lots of loud sweaty men screaming at each other inside a single room!


I use to get that driver message a Lot on my 9600gt until I upgraded my PSU to my current one which is a corsair and it stopped.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*


oman and wake n00b


Thanks for that rather insightful comment... but I'd like to point out that they are part of the karkand expansion, which we got about 10 seconds of at the end of the trailer, nothing more.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCkkU1TaY0k

:O omg


What are these


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Thanks for that rather insightful comment... but I'd like to point out that they are part of the karkand expansion, which we got about 10 seconds of at the end of the trailer, nothing more.

What are these










a competition derived around battlefield 3 for a 50K$ price


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


i believe DICE explained the reasoning behind the 4 player squads and not 6. had to do with balance and crap like that.


Poppycock if anything it's unbalanced. What happens when you have two members of a squad that want to provide support in vehicles per say jets? Well then you have only have two members on the ground which is rather week as opposed to having one or two in vehicles and four more on the ground. Countless situations in BF2 of piloting and taking out tanks that had my squad pinned. Just needs to be 6 IMO feels better on large maps like Caspian.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Dear Customer,

Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3. We would like to remind you
that your pre-load of the game begins tomorrow, October 21st. You will
receive an Email from us tomorrow by 11:59pm PDT, which will include
your order information and instructions on how to begin your pre-load.
Note: To ensure an optimal game experience, go to Origin.com/download

and install the latest version of the Origin Client before you pre-load.

Sincerely,
The Origin Team


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's because DICE think that people who prefer getting as far away from the action as possible are cowards who deserve to have weapons *taken away from them* as they rank up.

I'm pretty sure there I saw an slide from a convention presentation DICE did around the time of the first announcements about BF3 where the classes were originally called Assault, Engineer, Support and *Coward*.


HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.


Am i the only sniper who stays in mid to cqb, and lays waste to the enemy?


----------



## james8

why do people hate recon so much? pros raging at beginner's luck or what XD


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.


Yeah, because using an assault rifle in a video game is much more realistic and takes skill like it does in real life









Maybe people here are different, but most people I see raging about snipers are the ones who get shot by them.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


why do people hate recon so much? pros raging at beginner's luck or what XD


they hate recon because they probably are bad at recon

or they plain suck at battlefield in general and they think taking a shot from afar is cheating


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.


Lol no they are just taking a good skill away from people who actually know how to play recon because of noobs who complain alot.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Yeah, because using an assault rifle in a video game is much more realistic and takes skill like it does in real life









Maybe people here are different, but most people I see raging about snipers are the ones who get shot by them.


Seeing as you are more vunerable to being shot at as an assault class unlike a sniper who's able to be completely safe and removed from the action using a scope to magnify your target, clearly, yes. Especially when it only takes one bullet to kill your target and you have ample time to aim at a huge zoomed in target. Did you actually think sniping was hard? Anyone can own with a sniper rifle, it's not like it's difficult.

Sniper montage videos of people who actually think they're good is just hilarious. Now, AT4 montages is something I can actually respect. One of the guys from Quantic Media is godly with that AT4 across the map.


----------



## EVILNOK

The only thing I don't like about recon is when on a rush map your entire squad (and probably over half the team) are snipers and no one is pushing objective.They should implement some type of timer where there can only be 1 recon per squad. If that person dies they can't choose recon for x minutes/deaths or something.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Seeing as you are more vunerable to being shot at as an assault class unlike a sniper who's able to be completely safe and removed from the action using a scope to magnify your target, clearly, yes. Especially when it only takes one bullet to kill your target and you have ample time to aim at a huge zoomed in target. Did you actually think sniping was hard?


One hit kill is only a headshot, which is a small target regardless of how zoomed in you are. Now obviously at 200m a sniper will have an advantage over an assault, but that's not how the game works. At 5m, the assault clearly has the advantage. And of course, you're not just dealing against assault - you're also up against other snipers, and the plethora of vehicles in BF.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


The only thing I don't like about recon is when on a rush map your entire squad (and probably over half the team) are snipers and no one is pushing objective.They should implement some type of timer where there can only be 1 recon per squad. If that person dies they can't choose recon for x minutes/deaths or something.


Oh yeah, I completely agree - that drives me crazy too. That's why I'll be playing Conquest


----------



## iLLGT3

Battlefield 3 ready.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


The only thing I don't like about recon is when on a rush map your entire squad (and probably over half the team) are snipers and no one is pushing objective.They should implement some type of timer where there can only be 1 recon per squad. If that person dies they can't choose recon for x minutes/deaths or something.


Well, what if you're defending and the other team isn't pushing forward because they're full of snipers? Makes for an easy W!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slayem*


Am i the only sniper who stays in mid to cqb, and lays waste to the enemy?


When people raged at me when I used the shotgun I'd switch to the SV98 + red dot, that's about it though, my playstyle is more suited for assault/support.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


they hate recon because they probably are bad at recon

or they plain suck at battlefield in general and they think taking a shot from afar is cheating


The problem is nearly everybody who plays recon has no idea how to, they just sit way back on a hill or in a building, not a worry in the world for the objectives. I'm happy they upped the rewards for getting objectives(double points from the beta), hopefully some of those people figure out it's actually worth helping your team.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Seeing as you are more vunerable to being shot at as an assault class *unlike a sniper who's able to be completely safe and removed from the action using a scope to magnify your target, clearly, yes. Especially when it only takes one bullet to kill your target and you have ample time to aim at a huge zoomed in target.* Did you actually think sniping was hard? Sniper montage videos of people who actually think they're good is just hilarious. Now, AT4 montages is something I can actually respect. One of the guys from Quantic Media is godly with that AT4 across the map.



sounds like you are staying in the same place for a long time without moving too much ... is it the reason why you hate recon???

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


The problem is nearly everybody who plays recon has no idea how to, they just sit way back on a hill or in a building, not a worry in the world for the objectives. I'm happy they upped the rewards for getting objectives(double points from the beta), hopefully some of those people figure out it's actually worth helping your team.



of course .. most suck at it .. but then again if you are up against poor recon it makes up for an easier win ...

dont you agree???


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


sounds like you are staying in the same place for a long time without moving too much ... is it the reason why you hate recon???

of course .. most suck at it .. but then again if you are up against poor recon it makes up for an easier win ...

dont you agree???


Lol why don't they start removing all the classes that people hate maybe it might stop the complaining since we will be running with hands all day


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


of course .. most suck at it .. but then again if you are up against poor recon it makes up for an easier win ...

dont you agree???


The problem is when they are on my team


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Everyone wants to play with the SVD, SV98 and MK11 MOD because of it's one/two hit kills. It's lame as hell when theres some recon noob sets up on a spawn point or on that island in Metro Rush and just sits there and hits u once and your dead. Another thing that annoyed me about snipers in BF3 is when theres a sniper SUPER far away and you see his scope glint and u hit him and get like 6-7 hit markers and he still has time to spot u shoot u once and your dead.

I would LOVE for them to take out ALL sniping from BF3. Nothing dumber than guys running around with carbines with 8x rifle scopes. It's super, super LAME!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Everyone wants to play with the SVD, SV98 and MK11 MOD because of it's one/two hit kills. It's lame as hell when theres some recon noob sets up on a spawn point or on that island in Metro Rush and just sits there and hits u once and your dead. Another thing that annoyed me about snipers in BF3 is when theres a sniper SUPER far away and you see his scope glint and u hit him and get like 6-7 hit markers and he still has time to spot u shoot u once and your dead.

*I would LOVE for them to take out ALL sniping from BF3.* Nothing dumber than guys running around with carbines with 8x rifle scopes. It's super, super LAME!


i no like you anymorez =[


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


One hit kill is only a headshot, which is a small target regardless of how zoomed in you are.


Are you playing on Noob-core servers with all that 3D spotting and overbuffed health crap? One bullet from a sniper rifle kills instantly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Now obviously at 200m a sniper will have an advantage over an assault, but that's not how the game works.


Which is exactly what I'm talking about. 200M with a 12X scope and cover is like shooting fish in a barrel. Do people actually think it takes skill to kill with a sniper rifle?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


At 5m, the assault clearly has the advantage.


Are you kidding me? The assault can't no scope one shot you at 5M like recons can. It's so easy to go around no scoping people with the SV98. I do it when I'm bored. You have a huge target to one shot with where as the assault still has to actually aim and land a bunch of bullets in you first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Lol why don't they start removing all the classes that people hate maybe it might stop the complaining since we will be running with hands all day


Because there's only one class that has 99% baddies using it. There's nothing wrong with the other classes for anyone to need removed. I like how everyone thinks they're pro at sniping and they aren't the ones that hide in the uncap thinking the mcoms will just charge themselves if they stare at it long enough. Might as well go play COD. This is BF where teamwork is crucial. I'd rather have a 0/20 k/d noob using smoke on my team than sniping a mile away from the mcoms.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Everyone wants to play with the SVD, SV98 and MK11 MOD because of it's one/two hit kills. It's lame as hell when theres some recon noob sets up on a spawn point or on that island in Metro Rush and just sits there and hits u once and your dead. Another thing that annoyed me about snipers in BF3 is when theres a sniper SUPER far away and you see his scope glint and u hit him and get like 6-7 hit markers and he still has time to spot u shoot u once and your dead.

I would LOVE for them to take out ALL sniping from BF3. Nothing dumber than guys running around with carbines with 8x rifle scopes. It's super, super LAME!


Ummm no..... worst argument against taking out sniping yet. At least in BF3 you have scope glint, you didn't even have that in BC2 and people still found ample ways of dealing with camping snipers. Recon is recon, even if I am camped on a hill and my squad is about to take an objective, I spot EVERYTHING within that vicinity and help them clear the threat. Also people like me get a good kick out of getting 700m+ headshots which people like you might not.


----------



## Blackops_2

It is kinda annoying with the snipers putting acogs or going open sites and using a two shot weapon like an assault rifle, doesn't bother me that much. I wish they would change the character model he looks way to mall ninja like.


----------



## dezahp

I think most of you guys are missing the point. The fact of the matter is, whether you like it or not, the majority of people who attempt to play recon are completely useless and they do not contribute to the objectives. And it's also not about whether you suck at sniping or not...when you're sniping and out of combat zone, you are not contributing much to help your team do the objectives and win. In my experience so far, about 10% of people who play recon including me, play recon to plant mobile spawnpoints in areas that helps the squad tremendously and for mobile spotting. The T-UGS was broken during the beta so hopefully that will get fixed also. I know I will be playing engineer and recon as my main two classes...there are far too many people who plant spawnpoints in ******ed areas.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Everyone wants to play with the SVD, SV98 and MK11 MOD because of it's one/two hit kills. It's lame as hell when theres some recon noob sets up on a spawn point or on that island in Metro Rush and just sits there and hits u once and your dead. Another thing that annoyed me about snipers in BF3 is when theres a sniper SUPER far away and you see his scope glint and u hit him and get like 6-7 hit markers and he still has time to spot u shoot u once and your dead.

I would LOVE for them to take out ALL sniping from BF3. Nothing dumber than guys running around with carbines with 8x rifle scopes. It's super, super LAME!


That's just as dumb as saying they should remove all full auto weapons because people don't aim they just spray and pray. Seriously they dumb down the snipers with a glint and you guys still complain.

You people are never happy unless you get exactly what you want but it don't matter I'll see you on battlefield with my recon class so you guys can QQ more.

BUT! the only thing I do agree with you is with SVD and mk11 they are cheap snipers which is why I stuck with my m40a5 cuz bolt action actually takes skill.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I think most of you guys are missing the point. The fact of the matter is, whether you like it or not, the majority of people who attempt to play recon are completely useless and they do not contribute to the objectives. And it's also not about whether you suck at sniping or not...when you're sniping and out of combat zone, you are not contributing much to help your team do the objectives and win. In my experience so far, about 10% of people who play recon including me, play recon to plant mobile spawnpoints in areas that helps the squad tremendously and for mobile spotting. The T-UGS was broken during the beta so hopefully that will get fixed also. I know I will be playing engineer and recon as my main two classes...there are far too many people who plant spawnpoints in ******ed areas.


I agree I protect when on defended so I came. On attack I snipe all the campers and rush to plant.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15374390*
> HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.










Because shooting at a recon from 500m because you saw his scope glint and killing him with a machine gun from that far range is real right? This isn't COD where you aim, shoot, and get the kill. You factor in distance, gravity, and direction the target is going or if he is standing. Try making a long range shot I guarantee you will waste a full clip on a m40 before even touching the target......


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15375152*
> I think most of you guys are missing the point. The fact of the matter is, whether you like it or not, the majority of people who attempt to play recon are completely useless and they do not contribute to the objectives. And it's also not about whether you suck at sniping or not...when you're sniping and out of combat zone, you are not contributing much to help your team do the objectives and win. In my experience so far, about 10% of people who play recon including me, play recon to plant mobile spawnpoints in areas that helps the squad tremendously and for mobile spotting. The T-UGS was broken during the beta so hopefully that will get fixed also. I know I will be playing engineer and recon as my main two classes...there are far too many people who plant spawnpoints in ******ed areas.


True, I play recon for spawn points nothing else : / put them close to mcoms and switch back to medic with smokes = pew pew


----------



## dteg

there is one simple way to solve all these problems. learn to stop being a stand alone pubstar playing in random servers with people that obviously have no idea what they are doing. join a clan or play on the OCN servers where you can talk and communicate; SOMETHING, just don't play alone and all your issues will be fixed.


----------



## james8

^the assault has a bigger mag and full auto guns. if you miss that shot, well then you're pretty much dead unless the other dude is a newbie who plays without sound








@dade so now you only want 3 classes?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15375078*
> i no like you anymorez =[


ok ok ok... your right... saying I wish they'd remove *ALL* sniper rifles is a bit selfish and ridiculous. How's about I wish more people that play as snipers use the class in a more tactical fashion. i.e. use the sniper class to defend your base but switch to assault or engineer when your team needs to assault or capture a base. How's that dteg?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15375054*
> Everyone wants to play with the SVD, SV98 and MK11 MOD because of it's one/two hit kills. It's lame as hell when theres some recon noob sets up on a spawn point or on that island in Metro Rush and just sits there and hits u once and your dead. Another thing that annoyed me about snipers in BF3 is when theres a sniper SUPER far away and you see his scope glint and u hit him and get like 6-7 hit markers and he still has time to spot u shoot u once and your dead.
> 
> I would LOVE for them to take out ALL sniping from BF3. Nothing dumber than guys running around with carbines with 8x rifle scopes. It's super, super LAME!


The sniping will be 2 hit unless its a headshot in the final game for all bolt action rifles. The semi auto snipers will most likely be nerfed although they seemed to sometimes suffer from the 1 hit kill bug in the beta too. I wouldn't pay much attention to the way the snipers were balanced in the beta as they did have bugs and will end up being changed. Personally I didn't have a lot of problems in the beta with snipers, I either killed them while my squad happily walked in and planted or just avoided them altogether and went and won instead, while they got 2 kills all round for sitting still. If you're getting shot easily, be smart, move around and suppress them while you squad flanks.

Removing sniping is a stupid idea, its a key part of the game and can help a team massively if done properly. Sitting on a hill isn't helpful, helping team mates out constantly is, along with capping objectives. I saved a lot of team mates from being killed while defusing by being about 5-10M behind them and just taking anyone out who turned up. Of course you could do it with another class but its really weapon preference at the end of the day. Personally I've always liked high damage and very low rate of fire, even at pretty close range. Other people I usually play with prefer higher rates of fire, lower damage because it suits the way they play. Obviously you can just use the pistol too at close range, which I found a match for basically any other weapon on the game. Don't forget too that the rifles can all be used with lower zoom scopes, iron sights, or you can swap the snipers out for a SMG or a shotgun and run in not having to worry about anything. Using a semi auto sniper as a battle rifle with a low zoom scope is a good tactic, although I'd agree the SVD and Mk11 were a bit too powerful, just taking one extra shot would change it quite a lot although we can expect to see changes like that with the final game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15374786*
> The only thing I don't like about recon is when on a rush map your entire squad (and probably over half the team) are snipers and no one is pushing objective.They should implement some type of timer where there can only be 1 recon per squad. If that person dies they can't choose recon for x minutes/deaths or something.


Totally stupid idea. I helped my team win countless rounds in the beta by playing recon. Sometimes it required staying back and helping from just behind the rest of my squad, other times it was leading a squad and doing objectives myself. I got sick and tired of joining servers in BC2 only to find I cant spawn as the class I want because someone decided limiting the class was a good idea. By doing that all they ended up with was 4 wookies on a hill doing bugger all and me trying to play as a class that I didn't want to play as. Without the limits you allow people to play in a way that suits them best and that will bring the best result for the team.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance;15375165*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because shooting at a recon from 500m because you saw his scope glint and killing him with a machine gun from that far range is real right? This isn't COD where you aim, shoot, and get the kill. You factor in distance, gravity, and direction the target is going or if he is standing. Try making a long range shot I guarantee you will waste a full clip on a m40 before even touching the target......


I don't get it. You think landing a hit long range with a m40 is hard? Not only does the scope make it even easier, you're 500M away... You don't have to worry about getting shot in the butt or someone coming up beside you through the bushes. You can take your time before firing.
The only recon that's going to die by machine gun fire from 500M away is a baddie that can't aim with his zoomed in screen.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance;15375107*
> Ummm no..... worst argument against taking out sniping yet. At least in BF3 you have scope glint, you didn't even have that in BC2 and people still found ample ways of dealing with camping snipers. Recon is recon, even if I am camped on a hill and my squad is about to take an objective, I spot EVERYTHING within that vicinity and help them clear the threat. Also people like me get a good kick out of getting 700m+ headshots which people like you might not.


That's TOTALLY different than what I am talking about. I bet in the beta not once did you commit suicide to be able to get to the end of the tunnel on the right so you could snipe every attacker coming in. I bet you didn't swim over to the little island and plant a tactical spawn point and snipe away. Am I right?


----------



## labbu63

guys guys lets stop the arguing we all know the game would not be as fun without camping snipers


----------



## JoeyTB

So much love for snipers right now! I'll admit, I tend to be one of those '***gy' camping snipers that dosn't move, but hell I'm making sure that if anyone is trying to disarm/arm the mcom or capping my point, I'm going to make sure they die or die trying.

Is it that hard to just not leave a server and find a new one if over half your team are campy snipers?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15375288*
> guys guys lets stop the arguing we all know the game would not be as fun without camping snipers


I love 'em, they kill me once, I kill them 5 times in a row after learning their spot, and they don't learn until quite a few deaths. In the beta over at ****** island I snuck up on 3 dudes, took my time knifing each one (neither of them bothered to turn around after hearing their friendlies get knifed) then pulled back and waited for them to return. I managed repeating it through nearly the entire round, switching it up every few times where I'd shoot them from a short distance rather than knifing them, threw a grenade if they were all close together, or just kept spotting them out if they were too spread apart for me to handle.


----------



## dezahp

Either way, I will be dominating while I play with friends or with Lune and Inverse if my friends aren't on. I just destroy everyone on the ground while I'm playing infantry. Tanks, mobile AA, and chopper gunners are definitely fun but I destroy the other team's infantry whenever I'm playing infantry and is loads of fun. Actually I take that back...that's unless I have a team where the majority of them are sniping in which case there is no way to carry them. Can't forget all the people that will be waiting at base for aircraft spawns. I can't wait to have a blast and just run them all over with a jeep!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


ok ok ok... your right... saying I wish they'd remove *ALL* sniper rifles is a bit selfish and ridiculous. How's about I wish more people that play as snipers use the class in a more tactical fashion. i.e. use the sniper class to defend your base but switch to assault or engineer when your team needs to assault or capture a base. How's that dteg?


that works


----------



## Swift Castiel

I'm looking somewhat forward to this. Preordered it yesterday after being on the fence about it for a while. Whilst coming from a CoD background, I don't actually mind BF3. You _can_ have the same sort of playstyle as CoD in both Caspian and obviously Metro's Rush, which is something I like. I don't see why people that play CoD get so much hate. Sure, majority of the people that play the newer CoDs are ... younger and less 'mature' (arguable. Competitive CoD4 is always immature.), but that doesn't take away from the fact that both CoD and BF3 (from what I experienced in the Beta) had similar playstyles (taking the vehicles away, of course. Even then, it seems to have much more flow in terms of taking down vehicles.)

I'm pretty happy that the Medic class got nerfed from BC2 (I really hated the fact that medics had LMGs, lol.), except now that I'm sort of sad I can't have infinite ammo as Assault. Recon was a bit awkward to play. Not sure why. I suppose it's cos I haven't really found a proper feel for it yet.

Anyway, I'm gonna enjoy this game. After finals. >.>


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I love 'em, they kill me once, I kill them 5 times in a row after learning their spot, and they don't learn until quite a few deaths. In the beta over at ****** island I snuck up on 3 dudes, took my time knifing each one (neither of them bothered to turn around after hearing their friendlies get knifed) then pulled back and waited for them to return. I managed repeating it through nearly the entire round, switching it up every few times where I'd shoot them from a short distance rather than knifing them, threw a grenade if they were all close together, or just kept spotting them out if they were too spread apart for me to handle.


those poor noobs









point is: they diverted your attention enough so that you focus on them instead of the objectives


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


those poor noobs









point is: they diverted your attention enough so that you focus on them instead of the objectives










Well, they were dropping my teammates like flies at the waterside MCOM, so I think I served a great cause.









Also lol: a few times, I looked up at the antenna, and saw 3-4 doritos up there, so I fired my SMAW a few times until I took out all of them with 1 blast after adjusting for the rocket drop perfectly.


----------



## Ratjack

when there were snipers on my team being bush wookies I sat in front of them with my flashlight in their face... lol


----------



## Jodiuh

After reading all ur posts about sniper this and sniper that it's become abundantly clear the only class I'm going to succeed in will be the upcoming "Mascot" from the "Short Bus" DLC whose soul purpose in life will be running in circles w/ guns firing straight up.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


when there were snipers on my team being bush wookies I sat in front of them with my flashlight in their face... lol


I would have raged so bad...lol


----------



## Blackops_2

I just hate the sniper character models...


----------



## Zero_Lord

It will be playable with a 250 GTS?


----------



## Jodiuh

Define playable.


----------



## jadenx2

medium with lag. low with minimum lag. just guessing here.


----------



## Zero_Lord

playin on 60 FPS (about res I dont car too much).


----------



## james8

GTS 250 should be playable as long as you keep your res low and your settings low.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


when there were snipers on my team being bush wookies I sat in front of them with my flashlight in their face... lol


now that's just pure trolling


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15375261*
> That's TOTALLY different than what I am talking about. I bet in the beta not once did you commit suicide to be able to get to the end of the tunnel on the right so you could snipe every attacker coming in. I bet you didn't swim over to the little island and plant a tactical spawn point and snipe away. Am I right?


I don't quite understand your point there buddy. I've done all of that + flanks which tend to be the most rewarding. I've planted in hidden spots so many times on Metro and waited for attackers to go in subway and spwn behind and flank every single one of them... I've held chokes on Metro where I would get 10-15 kill streaks because it was almost impossible to kill me. So no, I do that and much more!


----------



## t77snapshot

Ok, so I just downloaded the beta demo and I was quite shocked at how terrible the graphics looked. Whats the deal with this? There are also no advanced video options like AA or nothing. I hope the full retail version looks better then this?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376123*
> Ok, so I just downloaded the beta demo and I was quite shocked at how terrible the graphics looked. Whats the deal with this? There are also no advanced video options like AA, vsync or nothing. I hope the full retail version looks better then this?


Wut?


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15376167*
> Wut?


Great. Now I am even more confused. lol!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15375244*
> I don't get it. You think landing a hit long range with a m40 is hard? Not only does the scope make it even easier, you're 500M away... You don't have to worry about getting shot in the butt or someone coming up beside you through the bushes. You can take your time before firing.
> The only recon that's going to die by machine gun fire from 500M away is a baddie that can't aim with his zoomed in screen.










Again you fail at understanding and comprehending what I am trying to get across. Sure everyone can say it is easy no problem!!!! But actually doing it is where you fail at it







Now back to the subject. There is a thing called scope glint right. So when you are scoped in 8x magnification, you give out this HUUUUGE glint in the enemy's eyes forcing them to spray in your direction. Now imagine this, plus additional 5 guys spraying at the same time in that glint. Not only does it take to skill to get hidden most of the time, but also relaying the necessary information to your squad mates and spotting is also a duty that a sniper must do. You must be very ignorant to think that someone cannot sneak behind you and knife you while you are camping a rock I must say.... Also a zoomed in screen does not guarantee you the hit fyi.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376123*
> Ok, so I just downloaded the beta demo and I was quite shocked at how terrible the graphics looked. Whats the deal with this? There are also no advanced video options like AA or nothing. I hope the full retail version looks better then this?


the beta has been done for ages.. i r confused.. or maybe u iz crazy?


----------



## unit_86

..


----------



## unit_86

I have been reading most of the post you guys are putting on here and it seems you all need to stop sooking. BF3 is a game you pay $$ for you have your fun then you return to reality some ppl like to chill out the back some ppl like to run an gun who cares you play your game let them play theres if you want to control how other people play the game you buy it for them. like previously posted if you dont like who is playing in server leave and go to another.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376123*
> Ok, so I just downloaded the beta demo and I was quite shocked at how terrible the graphics looked. Whats the deal with this? There are also no advanced video options like AA or nothing. I hope the full retail version looks better then this?


lol WHAT are you talking about. I don't think you downloaded what you think you downloaded dude


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15376269*
> the beta has been done for ages.. i r confused.. or maybe u iz crazy?


I just got it yesterday bro!

hmmmm... maybe I am a bit crazzyy:applaud:

Just forget about it....lol!


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376334*
> I just got it yesterday bro!
> 
> hmmmm... maybe I am a bit crazzyy:applaud:
> 
> Just forget about it....lol!


Did you just attempt to pretend to have tried the game to bash it and annoy people?


----------



## Dollarhax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unit_86;15376279*
> I have been reading most of the post you guys are putting on here and it seems you all need to stop sooking. BF3 is a game you pay $$ for you have your fun then you return to reality some ppl like to chill out the back some ppl like to run an gun who cares you play your game let them play theres if you want to control how other people play the game you buy it for them. like previously posted if you dont like who is playing in server leave and go to another.


Well a lot of people legitimately have a hard time having fun when they lose nonstop due in part to the inability of the team to do anything other than sit in a bush all game. It truly is frustrating at times.


----------



## Alex9106

Just pre-ordered BF3 with the Physical warfare pack and Back to karkand for £12.28 ($20) using loyalty card

Im so happy


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15376350*
> Did you just attempt to pretend to have tried the game to bash it and annoy people?


No sir, I have the up most respect for everyone on my forums. It's called Battlefield Play4free and that is what I downloaded. This only reason I blew you guys off so quickly is because I get a lot of disrespect on this forum when compared to other forums. I now realize that this 'Play4Free' Battlefield was not the beta game, correct?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376334*
> I just got it yesterday bro!
> 
> hmmmm... maybe I am a bit crazzyy:applaud:
> 
> Just forget about it....lol!


This is a guy that has a samgung monitor...

Please, tell us about your new game though...


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376484*
> No sir, I have the up most respect for everyone on my forums. It's called Battlefield Play4free and that is what I downloaded. This only reason I blew you guys off so quickly is because I get a lot of disrespect on this forum when compared to other forums. I now realize that this 'Play4Free' Battlefield was not the beta game, correct?


No worries dude, i know what you mean tho, most forums are filled with idiots. Cheers.


----------



## dezahp

Battlefield Play4free is not the BF3 beta and not related to BF3 in anyway...It's a free version of Battlefield that anyone can play.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376484*
> No sir, I have the up most respect for everyone on my forums. It's called Battlefield Play4free and that is what I downloaded. This only reason I blew you guys off so quickly is because I get a lot of disrespect on this forum when compared to other forums. I now realize that this 'Play4Free' Battlefield was not the beta game, correct?


DEFINITELY not BF3. It's a lame attempt at cashing in on micro-transaction sales. I'm pretty sure that was a flop.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> Battlefield 3 being played on the big screen! #BF3 http://twitpic.com/72xd9l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/126872354163933184


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15376677*
> DEFINITELY not BF3. It's a lame attempt at cashing in on micro-transaction sales. I'm pretty sure that was a flop.


agree with ya. i tend to avoid play4free because they are 1. graphically ugly 2. expensive 3. waste of time


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15376484*
> No sir, I have the up most respect for everyone on my forums. It's called Battlefield Play4free and that is what I downloaded. This only reason I blew you guys off so quickly is because I get a lot of disrespect on this forum when compared to other forums. I now realize that this 'Play4Free' Battlefield was not the beta game, correct?


You *have* to be trolling us.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance;15376216*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail at understanding and comprehending what I am trying to get across. Sure everyone can say it is easy no problem!!!! But actually doing it is where you fail at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the subject. There is a thing called scope glint right. So when you are scoped in 8x magnification, you give out this HUUUUGE glint in the enemy's eyes forcing them to spray in your direction. Now imagine this, plus additional 5 guys spraying at the same time in that glint. Not only does it take to skill to get hidden most of the time, but also relaying the necessary information to your squad mates and spotting is also a duty that a sniper must do. You must be very ignorant to think that someone cannot sneak behind you and knife you while you are camping a rock I must say.... Also a zoomed in screen does not guarantee you the hit fyi.


Did you just say that it takes "skill" to shoot with a zoomed in screen? hahaha...

The glint has been toned down since the Alpha. You don't see the glint unless you're already looking in that direction anymore and it's much smaller. Even still, a the glint is a big enough blob that you don't have an accurate enough view of where the person actually is. You can spray bullets at the glint and be shooting over or under them. The point is, you have a scope and they don't. If you die to someone randomly spraying bullets without knowing exactly where you're located, you're a complete failure.

Don't try and act like some camping scrub 500M away is "relaying intel" or contributing to the team in any fashion. We all know that people who can't aim, use sniper rifles. If you get knifed as a sniper you might as well uninstall the game. You can't both be an expert marksman and a complete scrub that gets knifed in the back at the same time.


----------



## 1ceTr0n




----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15377071*


always end up having to do this







already been posted


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance;15376216*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you fail at understanding and comprehending what I am trying to get across. Sure everyone can say it is easy no problem!!!! But actually doing it is where you fail at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the subject. There is a thing called scope glint right. So when you are scoped in 8x magnification, you give out this HUUUUGE glint in the enemy's eyes forcing them to spray in your direction. Now imagine this, plus additional 5 guys spraying at the same time in that glint. Not only does it take to skill to get hidden most of the time, but also relaying the necessary information to your squad mates and spotting is also a duty that a sniper must do. You must be very ignorant to think that someone cannot sneak behind you and knife you while you are camping a rock I must say.... Also a zoomed in screen does not guarantee you the hit fyi.


OMG I think we need to be friends Lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15377030*
> Don't try and act like some camping scrub 500M away is "relaying intel" or contributing to the team in any fashion. *We all know that people who can't aim, use sniper rifles*. If you get knifed as a sniper you might as well uninstall the game. You can't both be an expert marksman and a complete scrub that gets knifed in the back at the same time.










Not sure if that made any sense at all considering it takes two shots to kill someone in the body and 1 shot to the head. So explain this to me if I destroy you with my bolt action sniper does that mean you suck since you have full auto and can easily take me down while I have a delay between shots? Idk if you forgot though bolt action snipers have to zoom out every shot.

Not only that you haven't taken into account us people who are good at recon actually have to worry about bullet drop. Now doing all this while having a light the size of the sun on our scope while the opposite team is shooting randomly at a light causing suppression to kick in is very skillful I would say.


----------



## Blackops_2

Bullet drop goes both ways


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15377175*
> OMG I think we need to be friends Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if that made any sense at all considering it takes two shots to kill someone in the body and 1 shot to the head. So explain this to me if I destroy you with my bolt action sniper does that mean you suck since you have full auto and can easily take me down while I have a delay between shots? Idk if you forgot though bolt action snipers have to zoom out every shot.
> 
> Not only that you haven't taken into account us people who are good at recon actually have to worry about bullet drop. Now doing all this while having a light the size of the sun on our scope while the opposite team is shooting randomly at a light causing suppression to kick in is very skillful I would say.


He thinks we have 8x scoped machine guns therefore we are not allowed to miss and are considered easy mode. That's all he is telling me with his post.

And yes we can be friends


----------



## Blackops_2

As long as the completely ridiculous VSS isn't brought back i don't think we have to worry about full auto sniper rifles







.

I've never liked to use above 4x on an assault or suppression weapon, obstructs too much FOV.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15377030*
> Did you just say that it takes "skill" to shoot with a zoomed in screen? hahaha...
> 
> The glint has been toned down since the Alpha. You don't see the glint unless you're already looking in that direction anymore and it's much smaller. Even still, a the glint is a big enough blob that you don't have an accurate enough view of where the person actually is. You can spray bullets at the glint and be shooting over or under them. The point is, you have a scope and they don't. If you die to someone randomly spraying bullets without knowing exactly where you're located, you're a complete failure.
> 
> Don't try and act like some camping scrub 500M away is "relaying intel" or contributing to the team in any fashion. We all know that people who can't aim, use sniper rifles. If you get knifed as a sniper you might as well uninstall the game. You can't both be an expert marksman and a complete scrub that gets knifed in the back at the same time.


I can sit that far away, mark every single person at a caped base, have my squad go in, rape every single one of them while I am suppressing and take the base fast, clean, and efficient. If that's not enough for you I don't know what is.....


----------



## theturbofd

I wish I can bring up my battlelog stats


----------



## dezahp

You guys seriously still arguing about this? Anyways new topic...I hope they reduce the armor for the jeeps...I don't understand why it takes 2 rpgs for me to kill a jeep? Doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15377153*
> always end up having to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already been posted


its honestly hard to tell if something has been posted already. I myself will post something if I feel like sharing it, I am not going to sit here and go through 21,000 posts to see if something had already posted to this thread and I highly doubt anyone else has the time to sit and go through so many posts to see if an image/video/info had already been posted.

Everyone always points out immediately that it has already been posted... which if the thread is 4 pages or something then thats totally understandable but why jump on someone for reposting something in a thread that has around 21,000 posts?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15377428*
> You guys seriously still arguing about this? Anyways new topic...I hope they reduce the armor for the jeeps...I don't understand why it takes 2 rpgs for me to kill a jeep? Doesn't make sense at all.


Yeah the whole sniper arguement has been going on for a while.

Didn't know it took two RPGs to take out a jeep..thats stupid..


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15377428*
> You guys seriously still arguing about this? Anyways new topic...I hope they reduce the armor for the jeeps...I don't understand why it takes 2 rpgs for me to kill a jeep? Doesn't make sense at all.


^ omg I definitely agree that jeep should be taken down in 1 shot.


----------



## dteg

has anyone ever noticed that in the BF2 intro video the dude with the rpg takes out a tank in 1 shot but there is no BF game in which that can happen =/. and why couldn't BF3 come out this week since its midsemester break =[


----------



## dezahp

I didn't realize this until the game is actually coming out soon but I'm a bit sad cause I will have less time on weekends to play BF3 because of football Sundays and the weekends will be the only time I will have to play. :/


----------



## swindle

Soooooo

Has this been posted? Because...oh...my...god...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15377587*
> Soooooo
> 
> Has this been posted? Because...oh...my...god...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE&feature=player_embedded


That trailer is amazing. I have been watching it all day long lol. cant get enough.


----------



## swindle

I know right.

I must have seen it 20 times now.

This game...is...perfect...


----------



## andydam

so i hope im not breaking any rules, but did you guys hear about the game being leaked?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swindle;15377614*
> I know right.
> 
> I must have seen it 20 times now.
> 
> This game...is...perfect...


the cliff diving..... is awesome lol. my wife hears me playing it over and over and now she is giving me trouble haha.


----------



## djriful




----------



## dteg

the only thing on that chart that will change for me is MAYBE lack of sleep, everything else is going to stay the same even after release..


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15377699*


lol as far as hygiene that just makes me think of this:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffjBxA-cnbM[/ame]


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15377712*
> the only thing on that chart that will change for me is MAYBE lack of sleep, everything else is going to stay the same even after release..


Same here, only purple applies to me.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15377459*
> its honestly hard to tell if something has been posted already. I myself will post something if I feel like sharing it, I am not going to sit here and go through 21,000 posts to see if something had already posted to this thread and I highly doubt anyone else has the time to sit and go through so many posts to see if an image/video/info had already been posted.
> 
> *Everyone always points out immediately that it has already been posted*... which if the thread is 4 pages or something then thats totally understandable but why jump on someone for reposting something in a thread that has around 21,000 posts?


We call those people _Redditors_


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15377730*
> lol as far as hygiene that just makes me think of this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffjBxA-cnbM


4.0 and dean's list for the last 2 semesters ( and so far this 1 as well). Bathe daily, have a social life but yes sleep is down to about 3-4 hours a night for the last few weeks.


----------



## Ducky

A hardcopy of BF3 will include a disc to install off.. right? I don't want to see any of this 'here's your activation key and manual! Have fun with our super bogged down servers'


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ducky;15377811*
> A hardcopy of BF3 will include a disc to install off.. right? I don't want to see any of this 'here's your activation key and manual! Have fun with our super bogged down servers'


yes there will be a disc, but dont be surprised if there is a update at launch.


----------



## dteg

the digital downloads can preload starting on the 21st so i doubt there will be a serious overload on their servers..


----------



## dafour

*And we're done!*

http://twitpic.com/72yowl

Console gets menu


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15378130*


even if they do get a menu what does that mean? so what we have a browser window it is functional and honestly has more to it than what the menu can offer for consoles.


----------



## JoeyTB

So I was watching the bf3 multiplayer vid again and noticed this...


----------



## dteg

because the pilot is epic? when i play BF2 and i go on dalian plant, i see some of the pilots fly the heli into the warehouses kill us and then just leave...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15378196*
> So I was watching the bf3 multiplayer vid again and noticed this...


Lol, good chopper pilots can fly anywhere!


----------



## Lune

Lol I fly under carriers where boats are, inside houses, anywhere. It's pretty fun







especially the tunnel thing in kubra dram I always go there lmao







managed to get through there with a jet UPSIDE DOWN lmao


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15378503*
> Lol I fly under carriers where boats are, inside houses, anywhere. It's pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially the tunnel thing in kubra dram I always go there lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get through there with a jet UPSIDE DOWN lmao


I usually just make a habit of flying a few metres from the ground and between pretty much everything lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15378562*
> I usually just make a habit of flying a few metres from the ground and between pretty much everything lol


Yeah It's fun ;D


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15378592*
> Yeah It's fun ;D


only if you're a good pilot









I've shot down several helis that hovered/flew low but their gunner failed to kill me or the pilot failed to dodge my RPG/Rocket


----------



## theturbofd

Lune is a jet aimbotter :]


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15378592*
> Yeah It's fun ;D


I know, I love doing it in ARMA II as well, so much more of a challenge







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15378704*
> only if you're a good pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've shot down several helis that hovered/flew low but their gunner failed to kill me or the pilot failed to dodge my RPG/Rocket


Yep, I haven't ever been hit by a rocket outright, I've either been tracered(very rare though) or I've been shot out of the sky by AA. That's about it, choppers have nothing on me


----------



## jacobrjett

In new zealand, we have to wait until the 27th if we want a hard copy.


----------



## bluedevil

Cancelled my Newegg Pre-Order, went with the Amazon Direct Download that launches on the 21st for 2 bucks more.


----------



## bnmbnm

not sure if it was posted - i found way to remove bf3 beta from origin list:

edit C:\Users\All Users\Origin\InstalledGames.xml
line

change hidden to 1


----------



## calavera

I thought that chopper in the tunnel was a UAV or something?


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15378130*
> *And we're done!*
> 
> http://twitpic.com/72yowl
> 
> Console gets menu


So???

How the hell else did you expect a console player to start the game?


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15378503*
> Lol I fly under carriers where boats are, inside houses, anywhere. It's pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially the tunnel thing in kubra dram I always go there lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> managed to get through there with a jet UPSIDE DOWN lmao


I love that map!!!! Kubra dam is so much fun no matter what your doing flying, flag taking, tanks, aa . Yeah those tunnels are fun, ive flown thru there lots of times, great way to scare your co pilot in a bomber!LOL

Oh dammit that reminds me i sure hope they bring back the bombers, i loved em, at least in a dc pack or something!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15378333*
> Lol, good chopper pilots can fly anywhere!


yep. i wasnt that great in bf2 , way better in jets and tanks, but i was a pretty good chopper gunner. Tv missles oh yeah!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15378772*
> Yep, I haven't ever been hit by a rocket outright, I've either been tracered(very rare though) or I've been shot out of the sky by AA. That's about it, choppers have nothing on me


Well i know its hard to do, but it can be done, i have shot down helis and jets with fixed AT and rpg,s I have shot down you low FLYING JETS with my tank many times.LOL


----------



## kcuestag

Not sure if this was a mistake on Origin's side, but I got an email telling me that soon I should recieve an to tell me how to start the pre-load on the *22th*.

Wasn't the pre-load supposed to be on the *21st*? I'm a bit confused.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15378968*
> Not sure if this was a mistake on Origin's side, but I got an email telling me that soon I should recieve an to tell me how to start the pre-load on the *22th*.
> 
> Wasn't the pre-load supposed to be on the *21st*? I'm a bit confused.


No idea : / doesn't matter tho, we won't be able to play it for a loooooooong time


----------



## SM0k3

I can't freaking wait any longer!!


----------



## Lune

Be happy... that pretty much means we will be getting commo rose in the first week or even earlier










Kcuestag just found this ;o Apparently us the european guys will be able to access Battlelog on 25th, can't play the game... but still better than nothing.










Kcuestag just asked him to confirm.. I guess Battlelog access only.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15378997*
> Be happy... that pretty much means we will be getting commo rose in the first week or even earlier
> 
> *snip*


Isn't the 1st day patch same as launch date?









Either ways, this is some great news for Battlefield 3!


----------



## glycerin256

LOL, just read KCUESTAGs conversation with zh1nt0 via twitter. good question man.


----------



## kcuestag

I got too excited when I read the tweet about Battlelog on 25th, why would we want to access Battlelog in Europe if we can't play it.









It will only torture us even more.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15379156*
> I got too excited when I read the tweet about Battlelog on 25th, why would we want to access Battlelog in Europe if we can't play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only torture us even more.


Spam Battlelog to death and make it crash so they can't play!!!


----------



## HSG502

Anyone who played BF2 get a glitch of killing a heli pilot with a shotgun?

Was playing one time when I decided to randomly shoot at a low flying helicopter with a shotgun... then it says I killed the pilot and the heli falls out of the sky..

Weirdest BF2 round ever for me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HSG502;15379451*
> Anyone who played BF2 get a glitch of killing a heli pilot with a shotgun?
> 
> Was playing one time when I decided to randomly shoot at a low flying helicopter with a shotgun... then it says I killed the pilot and the heli falls out of the sky..
> 
> Weirdest BF2 round ever for me.


Yeah I keep getting killed by that : /


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero_Lord;15375984*
> playin on 60 FPS (about res I dont car too much).


GTS 250 ~ 1024x768 on low...still probably look and play better than consoles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15377804*
> 4.0 and dean's list for the last 2 semesters ( and so far this 1 as well).


And yet you bought a Phenom.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour;15378130*
> *And we're done!*
> 
> http://twitpic.com/72yowl
> 
> Console gets menu


Boooo! I want a menu, lol!


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnmbnm;15378837*
> not sure if it was posted - i found way to remove bf3 beta from origin list:
> 
> edit C:\Users\All Users\Origin\InstalledGames.xml
> line
> 
> change hidden to 1


I don't have All Users. I have hidden files shown as well.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15379156*
> I got too excited when I read the tweet about Battlelog on 25th, why would we want to access Battlelog in Europe if we can't play it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will only torture us even more.


K,
It's so that you can add all your friends and watch their stats go through the roof.


----------



## YangerD

Just thinking guys, with my 5770, will I be able to run BF3 decently if I played the settings down a bit? Resolution is 1920x1080


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15379794*
> Just thinking guys, with my 5770, will I be able to run BF3 decently if I played the settings down a bit? Resolution is 1920x1080


On lowest settings, probably yes, maybe something to Meddium.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15379829*
> On lowest settings, probably yes, maybe something to Meddium.


Do you think that swapping out my 5770 for a GTX 570 will do the trick? The rest of my system is sufficient enough to run the game don't you think?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15379895*
> Do you think that swapping out my 5770 for a GTX 570 will do the trick? The rest of my system is sufficient enough to run the game don't you think?


You shouldn't have problems, but I'd also recommend pushing that Phenom II to 4GHz if you can.









The GTX570 would be a nice upgrade indeed.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15379918*
> You shouldn't have problems, but I'd also recommend pushing that Phenom II to 4GHz if you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX570 would be a nice upgrade indeed.


Ya I gotta get my Phenom II to 4GHz. I've been meaning to do it since I upgraded my Hyper 212+ to the H60. I just haven't found time to do so. Should be relatively simple with a simple multiplier overclock and a slight jump in voltage.

So if I were to get the GTX 570 I'd be good to go? Looking at the MSI GTX 570 TFIII









Would the small overclock on the CPU really make much of a difference in this case?

Sorry for the thread jack, thought I would get the best feedback and response here


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bnmbnm;15378837*
> not sure if it was posted - i found way to remove bf3 beta from origin list:
> 
> edit C:\Users\All Users\Origin\InstalledGames.xml
> line
> 
> change hidden to 1


Ehhh I think that's the same as right clicking it and clicking hide.


----------



## bulow85

***!!! Are we europeans not able to play on the 25:th even if we preordered from origin???


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulow85*


***!!! Are we europeans not able to play on the 25:th even if we preordered from origin???










No, you have to wait for 27th. You can use Battlelog on 25th - browsing the forums, etc.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ehhh I think that's the same as right clicking it and clicking hide.


I just got in touch with EA and had them remove it. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Grimloque

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulow85*


***!!! Are we europeans not able to play on the 25:th even if we preordered from origin???










Nope. Have to wait till the 28th. Sucks bigtime, but oh well. It falls nicely on the start of the weekend. I'll be MIA from real life next weekend.


----------



## bulow85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


No, you have to wait for 27th. You can use Battlelog on 25th - browsing the forums, etc.


OMG! Only reason i pre-ordered from origin was to get a headstart! Now i am really depressed &







i tired of waiting! just played the beta once! need bf3 now!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Ya I gotta get my Phenom II to 4GHz. I've been meaning to do it since I upgraded my Hyper 212+ to the H60. I just haven't found time to do so. Should be relatively simple with a simple multiplier overclock and a slight jump in voltage.

So if I were to get the GTX 570 I'd be good to go? Looking at the MSI GTX 570 TFIII









Would the small overclock on the CPU really make much of a difference in this case?

Sorry for the thread jack, thought I would get the best feedback and response here










A 200MHz increase in that CPU could definitely improve your minimum framerate in most games.









The TFIII would be a great choice, quiet and cool.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


A 200MHz increase in that CPU could definitely improve your minimum framerate in most games.









The TFIII would be a great choice, quiet and cool.










Alright, got myself some work to do







Gonna try to hit that 4.0 on the CPU and will be acquiring the TFIII shortly. Thanks guys.


----------



## flopper

new bf3 cap3 profile for amd crossfire users
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...-profiles.aspx

In regards to snipers, never had any issue with them, they die either from a rocket or some other thing and then we win the game and they sit there camping. Often they leave the servers as they cant dominate a good player and since I take fun to hunt them down, they tend to leave no matter how good they are.
most whining I have as far is from noob snipers and clan snipers, they think they are good but when they meet someone who actually can play battlefield, they just whine.

a good team/squad always take snipers out easily and anything can be countered with the appropriate tactic/weapon/skill.


----------



## EVILNOK

For all those people that hate Origin so much (and even if you don't) this was pretty funny.
http://i.imgur.com/vrVVz.jpg


----------



## minivancan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


For all those people that hate Origin so much (and even if you don't) this was pretty funny.
http://i.imgur.com/vrVVz.jpg


lolol nice find there xD


----------



## Bigspender

Just got my 2nd 6870 twin frozer II. I'm ready now. Wife and kids already getting mad lol.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Just got my 2nd 6870 twin frozer II. I'm ready now. Wife and kids already getting mad lol.


they cant play?
No wonder..I would suggest flowers, chocolate and a ride at disney park...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


Just got my 2nd 6870 twin frozer II. I'm ready now. *Wife and kids already getting mad lol*.


Just explain, we have to go fight


----------



## Lune

Great, the tool we will be using for BF3 ;o Procon is usually better and it will be support too, but this looks nice and clean (This is for admins)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bulow85*


***!!! Are we europeans not able to play on the 25:th even if we preordered from origin???










Out of interest, where did you read that Europeans would be able to play on the 25th if they pre-ordered on Origin?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15380252*
> new bf3 cap3 profile for amd crossfire users
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/crossfirex-app-profiles.aspx


Is this a seperate download from the 11.9 drivers? Does this work with the 11.10 beta drivers?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Is this a seperate download from the 11.9 drivers? Does this work with the 11.10 beta drivers?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


According to Catalyst's tweet, it will work with 11.10.

SUPER SUPER Stoked about this:

New profiles added to this release:
- Battlefield 3 - *Provides great CrossFire scaling and resolves flickering/corruption issues when running in CrossFire mode*


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Is this a seperate download from the 11.9 drivers? Does this work with the 11.10 beta drivers?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


as even007 noted, yes to both questions...


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


HAHA, I love DICE. They really need to just remove sniper rifles from multiplayer games completely. It's not like it takes skill to zoom in miles away on a video game unlike in real life.


If recon is bothering you so much then you probably just suck. Keep your head down and you'll be fine 90% of the time.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


I'm looking somewhat forward to this. Preordered it yesterday after being on the fence about it for a while. Whilst coming from a CoD background, I don't actually mind BF3. You _can_ have the same sort of playstyle as CoD in both Caspian and obviously Metro's Rush, which is something I like. I don't see why people that play CoD get so much hate. Sure, majority of the people that play the newer CoDs are ... younger and less 'mature' (arguable. Competitive CoD4 is always immature.), but that doesn't take away from the fact that both CoD and BF3 (from what I experienced in the Beta) had similar playstyles (taking the vehicles away, of course. Even then, it seems to have much more flow in terms of taking down vehicles.)

I'm pretty happy that the Medic class got nerfed from BC2 (I really hated the fact that medics had LMGs, lol.), except now that I'm sort of sad I can't have infinite ammo as Assault. Recon was a bit awkward to play. Not sure why. I suppose it's cos I haven't really found a proper feel for it yet.

Anyway, I'm gonna enjoy this game. After finals. >.>


I thought the LMG was the worst gun class in BC2 lol. Main reason I rarely play medic. IMO assault rifles are the best, I'll miss my ammo.

LMGs were amazing in BF2. Anyone remember the PKM? you could snipe with that thing. Glorious


----------



## Mr. 13

M249 and acog can be very deadly

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Amhro

oh daaamn i cant wait to get my 6870








hopefully it *will* make difference


----------



## evensen007

Oh, my! Can't wait to see player flown a-10's making short work of ground targets! So there WILL be bombs in this game! I'm terrible at flying the jets, but seeing the warthogs and sukoi's flying all over the place dropping huge bombs in the distance by skilled players is going to be AWESOME!

http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-a10-thunderbolt/


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Oh, my! Can't wait to see player flown a-10's making short work of ground targets! So there WILL be bombs in this game! I'm terrible at flying the jets, but seeing the warthogs and sukoi's flying all over the place dropping huge bombs in the distance by skilled players is going to be AWESOME!

http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-a10-thunderbolt/











don't forget; recon has the laser designator so they can laze targets


----------



## BreakDown

is there any kind of tracer in bf3? i just realised i have not seen it on the beta.

vehicles re-gen health AND there is no tracer?


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *evensen007*   Oh, my! Can't wait to see player flown a-10's making short work of ground targets! So there WILL be bombs in this game! I'm terrible at flying the jets, but seeing the warthogs and sukoi's flying all over the place dropping huge bombs in the distance by skilled players is going to be AWESOME!

http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-a10-thunderbolt/








  
   
 You Tube


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


is there any kind of tracer in bf3? i just realised i have not seen it on the beta.

vehicles re-gen health AND there is no tracer?


No tracers, but Recon gets a laser targeter, then the A10 and tanks with the guided shells can "lock on" to the laser targeted vehicles.

Quote:



Guided shell
A shell which can lock on enemy vehicles and track them. The shell can also lock on vehicles designated with the laser designator from teammates.


http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-vehicle-unlocks/

SOFLAM (laser targeter) details:

http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/SOFLAM


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That's because DICE think that people who prefer getting as far away from the action as possible are cowards who deserve to have weapons *taken away from them* as they rank up.

I'm pretty sure there I saw an slide from a convention presentation DICE did around the time of the first announcements about BF3 where the classes were originally called Assault, Engineer, Support and Coward.


You assume too much. Using a VSS, motion sensors and wearing a ghillie suit for close quarters combat was awesome. Did you even play BC2? VSS and motion sensors are worthless for long distance camping snipers.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRhw9MHJZeo&hd=1


Lune, that is crazy! I just wish they had some of the unlocks so I could see some epic bombing runs! Napalm or cluster bomb upgrades would be so bad ass!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


don't forget; recon has the laser designator so they can laze targets










Frickin' awesome! How the heck am I going to wait 5 more days!?


----------



## charlesquik

oh god the a10 is ****ign awesome . a bit op but ye xD


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


You assume too much. Using a VSS, motion sensors and wearing a ghillie suit for close quarters combat was awesome. Did you even play BC2? VSS and motion sensors are worthless for long distance camping snipers.


Two things:

1) This isn't a BC2 thread, so I won't dwell.
2) Don't make the mistake of taking my posts seriously; I'm an idiot.


----------



## Lune




----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












I'd eat that. Or maybe that's just because I haven't eaten anything in awhile.


----------



## Jarobata

So I've never bought anything from direct2drive (and I regret doing it as the Amazon preorder was better and I love Amazon). Will I just get an origin key and be able to preload tomorrow? Anyone know how it works?


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there some site out there that lists all of the accessory unlocks? All I could find is weapon unlocks. I didn't even know the support class got mortar strikes until someone said it here.

Edit: NM, found it:

http://www.joinaclan.com/battlefield...nlock-guide-2/


----------



## Lune

Some 3D rendered ones







There were 3 times more... but they removed them

http://bf3blog.com/2011/10/battlefie...nt-3d-renders/


----------



## Max78

I donâ€™t get it. Everyone is always saying if you camp and donâ€™t help capture the objective you are a worthless player and should be kicked.

When I play with my friends we usually have a strategy. When approaching an objective one of us will usually stay behind in an advantageous position with a silenced sniper rifle to not give their position away. From there that person relays the enemies positions, takes out what he can without be detected, if we all die while trying to take the objective we spawn on him who is significantly closer objective.

Allot of games end up with people calling us campers and a slew of other names because thatâ€™s what we do. One of us camps the objective we are trying to take keeping it clear of enemies so we can take it. While they are running around trying to find the people taking the checkpoint, we pick them off from an advantageous position which is usually out from the checkpoint.

Now a lone wolf camper in a lone squad sitting at the first spawn point killing someone every 10 mins is rather annoying.


----------



## CallsignVega

Is the recon's SOFLAM able to call in artillery or just target for jets to attack? If it is the latter, it will be completely worthless.


----------



## Lune

Artillery is Squad Leader only I think


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is the recon's SOFLAM able to call in artillery or just target for jets to attack? If it is the latter, it will be completely worthless.


Just laser target from what I've read, and it definitely won't be useless. Tanks and air can collaborate with the laser target.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone in the beta get up to rank 45 and use the AS VAL? I hope it works just like BC2's VSS.


----------



## Shodhanth

Kinda like the tracer dart I believe.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Anyone in the beta get up to rank 45 and use the AS VAL? I hope it works just like BC2's VSS.










I got up to 59







SLAP ME. I don't like weapons like AS VAL, but it's good for close range with ironsights lol


----------



## CallsignVega

In BC2 if you remember the VSS was a silenced close-medium range high accuracy full auto weapon. Was curious if the AS VAL which is a derivative of the VSS was similar. Some say the VSS in BC2 was overpowered, I used to mow people down with that thing and I like how it functioned.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Anyone in the beta get up to rank 45 and use the AS VAL? I hope it works just like BC2's VSS.










It's alright, nothing like the VSS.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


So I've never bought anything from direct2drive (and I regret doing it as the Amazon preorder was better and I love Amazon). Will I just get an origin key and be able to preload tomorrow? Anyone know how it works?


It says right in their ad for BF3 that pre-load starts on 10/21 also, so I am assuming you will get your key by tomorrow (or tomorrow sometime) to start pre-loading on Orgin.


----------



## twm.7

Anyone want this too ?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


It says right in their ad for BF3 that pre-load starts on 10/21 also, so I am assuming you will get your key by tomorrow (or tomorrow sometime) to start pre-loading on Orgin.


LOL just checked out their home page and it says it in huge letters. Sorry for the stupid post.


----------



## Lune

Apparently you can change your Origin ID now


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Apparently you can change your Origin ID now


I saw it happening. After the whole "but we can change it in Scrabble... why not in Origin itself?!" I knew they'd cave.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea they would cave! I am glad i didn't try the Scrabble app cuz it's so skeptic putting in your ID and password and info. It's like someone would steal it. I'd rather trust to change my Origin ID directly from ORIGIN itself! Anyhow, does anyone know when the pre-order ends? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger pre-ordering today but i wanted to know where is the best place to get it for cheaper and get my keys early for pre-loading? Be advised, i don't mind ORIGIN but who the hell wants to pay $59.95? But if i got the money to burn then i'd do it. I'm just sorta saving up for Black Fridays but i'm a bit nervous it's gonna be crappy as it was last year at NewEgg.


----------



## DBEAU

My problem is, I have two accounts. one is the name I want and the other is the name all my games are on. I hope they can delete my other account so that I can use that name


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yea they would cave! I am glad i didn't try the Scrabble app cuz it's so skeptic putting in your ID and password and info. It's like someone would steal it. I'd rather trust to change my Origin ID directly from ORIGIN itself! Anyhow, does anyone know when the pre-order ends? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger pre-ordering today but i wanted to know where is the best place to get it for cheaper and get my keys early for pre-loading? Be advised, i don't mind ORIGIN but who the hell wants to pay $59.95? But if i got the money to burn then i'd do it. I'm just sorta saving up for Black Fridays but i'm a bit nervous it's gonna be crappy as it was last year at NewEgg.


Scrabble = EA anyway, it was okay.. many people used it, including me and my entire clan. You can always change your password to some randomness then change your ID and change password again after you change your name.. not like they can give you a trojan via iPhone lol


----------



## [email protected]

I ain't gonna use Scrabble anyways cuz Origin gave us a chance to change the name. I ain't touching Scrabble period







Tough!


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I ain't gonna use Scrabble anyways cuz Origin gave us a chance to change the name. I ain't touching Scrabble period







Tough!


Scrabble = EA

Origin = EA

??

:<

Link for the BF3 driver that will come out on 31st http://support.amd.com/it/kbarticles...DriverV3.aspx-


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I ain't gonna use Scrabble anyways cuz Origin gave us a chance to change the name. I ain't touching Scrabble period







Tough!


You don't know how the internet works do you?


----------



## MGX1016

any nyc launch events? Any launch events anywhere?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I'm thinking of pulling the trigger pre-ordering today but i wanted to know where is the best place to get it for cheaper and get my keys early for pre-loading? Be advised, i don't mind ORIGIN but who the hell wants to pay $59.95? But if i got the money to burn then i'd do it. I'm just sorta saving up for Black Fridays but i'm a bit nervous it's gonna be crappy as it was last year at NewEgg.


I just bought mine from intkeys.com. Found a coupon code online for 6% off also, so I got the limited edition for 41 dollars. I've used them plenty of times before to know they are legit.


----------



## [email protected]

Link on drivers don't work. Coincidence i was about to post if we were ever gonna get new Nvidia drivers out before the release date?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Link on drivers don't work. Coincidence i was about to post if we were ever gonna get new Nvidia drivers out before the release date?


There will be nVidia drivers for release date. Also the link doesn't work, but it will work on 31st. That's what they do







Give you the link in advance, people should just bookmark it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I just bought mine from intkeys.com. Found a coupon code online for 6% off also, so I got the limited edition for 41 dollars. I've used them plenty of times before to know they are legit.


Did you get your keys early to have pre-loaded? That is such a cheap price. Is that website really LEGIT?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Did you get your keys early to have pre-loaded? That is such a cheap price. Is that website really LEGIT?










I've used their website before, they are legit







great customer support too, but I would get it from Origin to make sure I can play it the second it goes live because I have no idea when they would send you a key


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


My problem is, I have two accounts. one is the name I want and the other is the name all my games are on. I hope they can delete my other account so that I can use that name


1. Rename the account with the name you want with something else.
2. Immediatly rename the second account with the name of the first one you wanted.


----------



## [email protected]

So you didn't get your key yet then? When did you last pre-order it? I know it takes 24 hrs to get your keys emailed then you can use it. Just wondered. Cheap price at that site but customer support is ignoring my questions, ticked me off.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


1. Rename the account with the name you want with something else.
2. Immediatly rename the second account with the name of the first one you wanted.


Rocket science indeed!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I've used their website before, they are legit







great customer support too, but I would get it from Origin to make sure I can play it the second it goes live because I have no idea when they would send you a key


Just like the rest of Asia/Europe they will get the game/key early, but will only be able to get into battlelog. For us in the U.S., we will be able to launch into the game day of. And as Lune said, they are most certainly legit. When I pre-ordered Dragon Age 2, I actually got my key the day before!


----------



## NorCa

Fail ea support









He answered my question afterward though lol


----------



## [email protected]

LOL what happened to EA support? Hung up right away? lmao.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


So you didn't get your key yet then? When did you last pre-order it? I know it takes 24 hrs to get your keys emailed then you can use it. Just wondered. Cheap price at that site but customer support is ignoring my questions, ticked me off.


Don't forget, they are way ahead of our time-zone, so it's off customer service hours right now. I think it's like 10 or 11pm there right now. You can "like" their facebook page and they are updating everyone on BF3's pre-order status.

*EDIT: Here is the latest update from IntkEys on their facebook page:

*Intkeys ‎Martin Ojier "We will start sending the keys when pre load starts."*


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Anyone in the beta get up to rank 45 and use the AS VAL? I hope it works just like BC2's VSS.










I tried the ASVAL and it sucked in beta and was nothing like the VSS. DICE mentioned they touched it up a little since the beta, so we will see on release, although I doubt I will be spending much time as recon.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I tried the ASVAL and it sucked in beta and was nothing like the VSS. DICE mentioned they touched it up a little since the beta, so we will see on release, *although I doubt I will be spending much time as recon*.


You are officially my new friend on Battlelog.


----------



## Jras

Has anyone from Latin America/Caribbean been able to pre-order yet? Origin client giving me the price in Pounds and Orgins website (and Amazon) only does pre-order for the US and Canada.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yea they would cave! I am glad i didn't try the Scrabble app cuz it's so skeptic putting in your ID and password and info. It's like someone would steal it. I'd rather trust to change my Origin ID directly from ORIGIN itself! Anyhow, does anyone know when the pre-order ends? I'm thinking of pulling the trigger pre-ordering today but i wanted to know where is the best place to get it for cheaper and get my keys early for pre-loading? Be advised, i don't mind ORIGIN but who the hell wants to pay $59.95? But if i got the money to burn then i'd do it. I'm just sorta saving up for Black Fridays but i'm a bit nervous it's gonna be crappy as it was last year at NewEgg.


The app was straight from EA, and entering sensitive data over a mobile phone is actually more secure than over a desktop.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why are you guys in such a rush to download it. You can't do anything with it.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

After watching this

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE  



 
 (Call of duty something..They all look the same)

Seriously, Actually only justification would be that your computer is too weak, Pre-8800gtx GPU and you have no Console. Other then that, You should not waste ur time or money...I mean you can just play MW2...

OH my god, I just realized 5 more days!!!!!! Pre-Load Tomorrow, New Crucial m4 256gig Tonight....AHHHHHHH Ultra settings here I come


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Why are you guys in such a rush to download it. You can't do anything with it.


Correction: YOU can't do anything with it, lol.







I won't discuss THAT.

The point of pre-loading is so that on Tuesday, when the game releases, we won't have to deal with horrible 20kb/s downloads, we'll already have the game fully downloaded minus any small missing files and extra patchwork.


----------



## thrgk

how large is bf3 to download? does it include the new patch?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


how large is bf3 to download? does it include the new patch?


~10GB and yes it has all the changes made to the final game, but do expect more updates on or very soon after release day.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


After watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE (Battlefield 3 MP trailer) you would have to be an idiot to buy this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNjCv9OIF-M (Call of duty something..They all look the same)

Seriously, Actually only justification would be that your computer is too weak, Pre-8800gtx GPU and you have no Console. Other then that, You should not waste ur time or money...I mean you can just play MW2...

OH my god, I just realized 5 more days!!!!!! Pre-Load Tomorrow, New Crucial m4 256gig Tonight....AHHHHHHH Ultra settings here I come










Where were you?

=P


----------



## kcuestag

As soon as next Nvidia drivers are out (Which should be Monday) I'll re-install Windows 7 and put Origin into my SSD to put BF3 in there.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


After watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE (Battlefield 3 MP trailer) you would have to be an idiot to buy this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNjCv9OIF-M (Call of duty something..They all look the same)

Seriously, Actually only justification would be that your computer is too weak, Pre-8800gtx GPU and you have no Console. Other then that, You should not waste ur time or money...I mean you can just play MW2...

OH my god, I just realized 5 more days!!!!!! Pre-Load Tomorrow, New Crucial m4 256gig Tonight....AHHHHHHH Ultra settings here I come










i watched the MW3 video again so that i could respond with "well they both look pretty fun to me"....but i'll be damned if MW3 doesn't look extremely dull compared to BF3. and this is coming from a longtime BF _and_ COD fan.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


As soon as next Nvidia drivers are out (Which should be Monday) I'll re-install Windows 7 and put Origin into my SSD to put BF3 in there.










Every seconds worth a lot for loading 64 players map right?

Sometime it took 2min to load Caspien Border. What worse is BF2 on old computers... gosh the map loading feels like years pass by.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Correction: YOU can't do anything with it, lol.







I won't discuss THAT.

The point of pre-loading is so that on Tuesday, when the game releases, we won't have to deal with horrible 20kb/s downloads, we'll already have the game fully downloaded minus any small missing files and extra patchwork.


 You shouldn't have mentioned it if you didn't want to discuss it.

Everyone's foaming at the mouth to get it the minute it's available when there's 3 days to do it. That's what I was refering to.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


As soon as next Nvidia drivers are out (Which should be Monday) I'll re-install Windows 7 and put Origin into my SSD to put BF3 in there.










Origin allows you to install separate programs in separate locations. You dont have to install it to the SSD to actually make BF3 install there, nor does Origin run any faster in an SSD. I would know. Just go to the install path in the settings when you install the game, and set it to the SSD. Everything else can stay on your HDD with origin. Thats how I do it...


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Origin allows you to install separate programs in separate locations. You dont have to install it to the SSD to actually make BF3 install there, nor does Origin run any faster in an SSD. I would know. Just go to the install path in the settings when you install the game, and set it to the SSD. Everything else can stay on your HDD with origin. Thats how I do it...


With Origin, I have games on my SSD and HDD. 
The path can be changed at anytime, so you can choose which games goes where.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Every seconds worth a lot for loading 64 players map right?

Sometime it took 2min to load Caspien Border. What worse is BF2 on old computers... gosh the map loading feels like years pass by.


BF2 gets stuck at 62% EVERY time for a few seconds, I've even seen it happen on an SSD.







I don't understand why. BF3 loads surprisingly quick.


----------



## krz94

hey guys i have a silly problem here..when i registered on origin i entered my real date of birth...and as i'm only turning 17 they wouldn't allow me to buy bf3 :| is there any way i can change my date of birth so i can make this purchase? i already bought fifa 12 on this account and i don't want to have to create another account just for bf3 :|

thanks


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Every seconds worth a lot for loading 64 players map right?

Sometime it took 2min to load Caspien Border. What worse is BF2 on old computers... gosh the map loading feels like years pass by.


Actually, Caspian Border loaded pretty fast on my Caviar Black 750GB, as fast as BFBC2 did.

BF2 takes a lot longer than BFBC2 and BF3 Beta to me.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Origin allows you to install separate programs in separate locations. You dont have to install it to the SSD to actually make BF3 install there, nor does Origin run any faster in an SSD. I would know. Just go to the install path in the settings when you install the game, and set it to the SSD. Everything else can stay on your HDD with origin. Thats how I do it...


Really? I didn't know you could install Origin games into different locations.









I knew you could change the location of the install, but I didn't know if Origin would still detect the other games as installed.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


BF2 gets stuck at 62% EVERY time for a few seconds, I've even seen it happen on an SSD.







I don't understand why. BF3 loads surprisingly quick.


Haha i remember freaking out EVERY TIME BF2 would get stuck at 62% and just sit there. When it first happened i thought my PC kept freezing. Oh nostalgia. *breathes it all in*


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Every seconds worth a lot for loading 64 players map right?

Sometime it took 2min to load Caspien Border. What worse is BF2 on old computers... gosh the map loading feels like years pass by.


haha i remember this sit there for 10 minutes for it to load and then it changes map ><


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


1. Rename the account with the name you want with something else.
2. Immediatly rename the second account with the name of the first one you wanted.


I realized this just moments after I made that post. Thanks though.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jras*


Has anyone from Latin America/Caribbean been able to pre-order yet? Origin client giving me the price in Pounds and Orgins website (and Amazon) only does pre-order for the US and Canada.


im from Venezuela and i preordered with Origin


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


You are officially my new friend on Battlelog.


i wants no-recon friendz too
i scored 7k as recon in beta! and like 190k as engi!
i didnt play recon because i didnt like it, 1bodyshot kills suck, overpowered


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Why are you guys in such a rush to download it. You can't do anything with it.


You don't get the point do you? Pre-ordering saves time. You pre-ordered it, you get to pre-load it early before everyone else. Saves server time download too on the release date. Beats waiting for it to finish downloading cuz we all know it's gonna be a bandwith hog on the very released date.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


i wants no-recon friendz too
i scored 7k as recon in beta! and like 190k as engi!
i didnt play recon because i didnt like it, 1bodyshot kills suck, overpowered


FPS always have to make a trade off between realism, fun, and balance. A shot to the chest with a sniper rifle or an ak47 or most of the guns in this game would kill you, at a minimum completely incapacitate you, but that would make the game not fun for many people.

People are really discounting the skill it takes to be a good sniper. Compensating for bullet drop, keeping your position hidden, and hitting moving people regularly is difficult. All these people claiming it's so cheap and so easy either haven't tried it or are lying because I rarely see really good snipers in action, otherwise we'd all be dropping like flies all the time. 95% of the time when I get sniped it's either a really good/lucky shot or it's my fault for standing still and exposing myself. You can be just as cheap using an assault rifle and taking pot shots at people in the heat of battle. In fact I tend to find that easier than sniping.

That being said I didn't play the beta much but I imagine it will be a similar experience to all the battlefield games I've played before. If you don't like the class then don't play it. And ya, having a ton of camping snipers while you're trying to take objectives is frustrating. But misuse of a class doesn't make the class pointless.

Personally, the ridiculous range of shot guns, pistols, and assault rifles upsets me a lot more than snipers.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

not sure if its been posted but amazon just dropped BF3 hard copy for pc to $49.98 . I just grabbed it with free release date delivery.

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krz94*


hey guys i have a silly problem here..when i registered on origin i entered my real date of birth...and as i'm only turning 17 they wouldn't allow me to buy bf3 :| is there any way i can change my date of birth so i can make this purchase? i already bought fifa 12 on this account and i don't want to have to create another account just for bf3 :|

thanks


Create a new account and go to EA Live Chat then ask them to move your FIFA 12 to your new account (they will ask you for account, password and birthdate etc) takes a few minutes. And no you can't change your birthdate etc - security reasons.


----------



## [email protected]

Or wait til you turn 18?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


not sure if its been posted but amazon just dropped BF3 hard copy for pc to $49.98 . I just grabbed it with free release date delivery.

Amazon.com: Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition: Pc: Video Games


That's awesome.

Still shows as $60 in "My Orders", gonna talk with an Amazon rep ASAP.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Or wait til you turn 18?










I bet he can't even wait for 25th yet alone 18 LOL


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


That's awesome.

Still shows as $60 in "My Orders", gonna talk with an Amazon rep ASAP.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Create a new account and go to EA Live Chat then ask them to move your FIFA 12 to your new account (they will ask you for account, password and birthdate etc) takes a few minutes. And no you can't change your birthdate etc - security reasons.


Yep, just do this:
1. Make a new account with a "correct" age
2. Contact EA support, ask them to transfer whatever games (they WILL do this - say they did for a friend or something - they did for me at least). 
3. Buy BF3 on your correct account that now has all your games on it.
4. Change your old accounts name to something different.
5. Change your new accounts name to the correct name.
6. Profit.


----------



## snow cakes

the maps look ridiculous :0


----------



## Lune

Can't preload







I bet it's gonna be during the day haha


----------



## twm.7

I think it's 7am PST for the pre-load, so something like 3pm GMT ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


It's alright, nothing like the VSS.


Doh!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


I tried the ASVAL and it sucked in beta and was nothing like the VSS. DICE mentioned they touched it up a little since the beta, so we will see on release, although I doubt I will be spending much time as recon.


It is a general weapon.


----------



## neonlazer

This is pissing me off..a clanmate just said he received an email about preloading today(he already has it downloaded) and being able to play tomorrow..complete BS..apparently they are selecting some people..he alpha/beta tested.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


This is pissing me off..a clanmate just said he received an email about preloading today(he already has it downloaded) and being able to play tomorrow


shenanigans. no way he's playing tomorrow (legitimately).


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


This is pissing me off..a clanmate just said he received an email about preloading today(he already has it downloaded) and being able to play tomorrow..complete BS..apparently they are selecting some people..he alpha/beta tested.


How can he play tomorrow if the game doesn't go live until the 25th @ 12am PST?


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaDeOfMoNeY*


How can he play tomorrow if the game doesn't go live until the 25th @ 12am PST?


He says he was selected in an email..he knows one other guy who got the same email.(and I have been around this clanmate for 2 years..so I wouldn't think he is lying..ill ask him for proof when he gets back lol


----------



## redalert

I got that email too.

Quote:



Dear Customer,

Thank you for pre-ordering Battlefield 3. We would like to remind you
that your pre-load of the game begins tomorrow, October 21st. You will
receive an Email from us tomorrow by 11:59pm PDT, which will include
your order information and instructions on how to begin your pre-load.

Sincerely,
The Origin Team


----------



## NorCa

My mail says preload on 22th


----------



## Waffleboy

Does it really matter when the preload is lol? I hope the files are not all encrypted though (like maybe just the executable). I want a chance to poke around more with the game files.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neonlazer*


He says he was selected in an email..he knows one other guy who got the same email.(and I have been around this clanmate for 2 years..so I wouldn't think he is lying..ill ask him for proof when he gets back lol


sounds like you know two guys who don't understand the term 'pre-load'.


----------



## Hawk777th

I dont have an email. Alpha and Beta tester here.


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


sounds like you know two guys who don't understand the term 'pre-load'.


Yeah, most likely misread that e-mail!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


It is a general weapon.


if i see ANY recon using that dam gun i WILL rage from the time i am killed to the end of the match. i PROMISE you i will.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


I got that email too.


i also got that email


----------



## Lune

I might be from Europe... but no way in hell I'm going to wait until 28th to play Battlefield 3. Paid VPN all the way

I has the magic!


----------



## Blackops_2

http://www.origin.com/us/change-id#

Tried to change my ID yet, it says Blackops_2 is taken. So again i search for "Blackops_2" and nothing comes up... BS trying to get in live chat now.


----------



## twm.7

Same problem, I wanted "Plume" or "Feather", neither are taken and still, not available.
Tell me if they let you change it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15383769*
> Why are you guys in such a rush to download it. You can't do anything with it.


Yeah...it'd be nice to play around in SP!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;15384027*
> i watched the MW3 video again so that i could respond with "well they both look pretty fun to me"....but i'll be damned if MW3 doesn't look extremely dull compared to BF3. and this is coming from a longtime BF _and_ COD fan.


Yup...he trolled the MW3 thread w/ the same post.







Personally, I think comparing the best cinematic trailer we've seen yet for BF3 to a 10 min console gameplay run seems a little unfair.

So...EVGA finally agreed to refund my 560 Ti and I'll be looking for a new card here soon. I'm completely torn whether or not to jump sides.







Either way it looks like I'll be getting 18 free games w/ my next one. What's w/ that, lol? Good ones too!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15386074*
> http://www.origin.com/us/change-id#
> 
> Tried to change my ID yet, it says Blackops_2 is taken. So again i search for "Blackops_2" and nothing comes up... BS trying to get in live chat now.


OMG you're the jerk who aimbotted in Caspian servers! I know that name! Go back to COD punk!


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15385036*
> I bet he can't even wait for 25th yet alone 18 LOL


you got it. thanks for your reply


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15386962*
> OMG you're the jerk who aimbotted in Caspian servers! I know that name! Go back to COD punk!


lol with the P2000? His name does look familiar.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes! His name.. I think he's a fanboy from COD and he decided to hack the beta with aimbot. I vividly remember that night in Caspian. Especially Metro maps. That was worst.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15386962*
> OMG you're the jerk who aimbotted in Caspian servers! I know that name! Go back to COD punk!


What the hell are you talking about..? That's a bold accusation for someone with no proof. I've never hacked or aimbotted in my life and certainly don't know how. My stats weren't near good enough for that. I think you have me confused with someone else. As my name on origin is Shadowace56 because i couldn't use Blackops_2 because it's supposedly taken. I also maybe used the pp 2000 once..


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15386962*
> OMG you're the jerk who aimbotted in Caspian servers! I know that name! Go back to COD punk!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15387064*
> Yes! His name.. I think he's a fanboy from COD and he decided to hack the beta with aimbot. I vividly remember that night in Caspian. Especially Metro maps. That was worst.


lol? this may have been before you started reading this thread, but blackops has said many times before that he had that name BEFORE CoD:BO came out, and if i remember correctly he's quite an avid BF player...


----------



## Lune

BlackOps_2 is not a hacker lol... I've played with him in the same server not weird stats or anything


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15387344*
> BlackOps_2 is not a hacker lol... I've played with him in the same server not weird stats or anything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15387316*
> lol? this may have been before you started reading this thread, but blackops has said many times before that he had that name BEFORE CoD:BO came out, and if i remember correctly he's quite an avid BF player...


Thankyou!









I've had this alias since socom II when i was little i have proof of me joining EOCF 2007 before Cod BO was ever out.

http://forums.extremeoverclocking.com/member.php?u=71947

It's not my fault they used my name and now i get called a fanboy everywhere i go, which i can deal with because i will explain, back but blatantly calling me a hacker i can't stand that is some BS. I want my name back because it's apparently not taken.


----------



## dteg

the guy has disappeared from the thread







, funny how that always happens =]


----------



## Blackops_2

Sure is









I still want my name back though







Going to email orign as my attatchment points out there is no Blackops_2. Yet it wont let me change my name.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15386962*
> OMG you're the jerk who aimbotted in Caspian servers! I know that name! Go back to COD punk!


I guess you missed the part where he says he's trying to change his name to that (unsuccessfully) lol


----------



## t3haxle

This is tearing me apart, I can't wait to play lol. Going to preorder on Origin so I can have my day 1 DAO-12. Can't wait to use it on that base jump level, looks so fun


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone here having problems trying to add Pre-Order to the cart in Amazon? It seems to be greyed out on me. I wonder if that means they ran outta keys?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15387420*
> It's not my fault they used my name and now i get called a fanboy everywhere i go...


Ahahah! You need a matching avatar.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15387584*
> Sure is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want my name back though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to email orign as my attatchment points out there is no Blackops_2. Yet it wont let me change my name.


It may just not be showing up due to privacy settings. Or like you said no one may have it. Its worth a shot to find out though.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i think Amazon ran out of keys or something cuz the whole thing is like highlighted off and i cannot even add to the cart unless i have a addon that is preventing me from ordering something.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15387773*
> Ahahah! You need a matching avatar.


Oh yeah that would be just fabulous lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15387808*
> It may just not be showing up due to privacy settings. Or like you said no one may have it. Its worth a shot to find out though.


I'm trying, EAsupport email isn't worth a crap, and live chat is supposedly busy. The name is also under my Master EA ID too, because i use it in BF BC2. Hell i use it for everything... forums, email, steam, playstation (couldn't for xbox), even twitter for God's sake, it's never been taken before i just find it hard it's been taken this time around.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15379948*
> Ya I gotta get my Phenom II to 4GHz. I've been meaning to do it since I upgraded my Hyper 212+ to the H60. I just haven't found time to do so. Should be relatively simple with a simple multiplier overclock and a slight jump in voltage.
> 
> So if I were to get the GTX 570 I'd be good to go? Looking at the MSI GTX 570 TFIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would the small overclock on the CPU really make much of a difference in this case?
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack, thought I would get the best feedback and response here


I would stay away from Fermi unless you like paying for something and not being able to utilize the card fully with AMD/C2Q CPUs. You definitely need to get your northbridge up as high as possible on Phenom II though.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone order review on AMAZON? I can add it to the cart but it's like empty on reviewing orders. Cannot even check to submit agreement with Amazon on the order. Something isn't right here. I think either it's my addons or maybe Amazon is broken down or maybe they ran outta keys?


----------



## CaptainChaos

try ordering in different browser or a safe mod (no add-ons)


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15363816*
> I'm currently preoccupied with exams and assignments. BF3 will be low on my agenda for a week or two after launch


good for you and bad for you same time


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15383780*
> After watching this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRqfFfuVuNE (Battlefield 3 MP trailer) you would have to be an idiot to buy this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNjCv9OIF-M (Call of duty something..They all look the same)
> 
> Seriously, Actually only justification would be that your computer is too weak, Pre-8800gtx GPU and you have no Console. Other then that, You should not waste ur time or money...I mean you can just play MW2...
> 
> OH my god, I just realized 5 more days!!!!!! Pre-Load Tomorrow, New Crucial m4 256gig Tonight....AHHHHHHH Ultra settings here I come


Companies that showcase their games on horrible 720P consoles running 30 FPS should parish...


----------



## Hotcarl

first, did everyone update origin ? preload starts tonight


----------



## ?Dirty?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15389333*
> first, did everyone update origin ? preload starts tonight


ready and waiting!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t;15388083*
> good for you and bad for you same time


Yep









The up side is that one is open book and will be pretty easy, the other one though... it'll be a challenge


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15389471*
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The up side is that one is open book and will be pretty easy, the other one though... it'll be a challenge


I've had test every week of this semester except one. Had 3 test and a quiz this week organic, genetics, survey of earth science, and cell bio quiz. Finally i have a week of nothing


----------



## bl1nk

Well if everyone else is going to complain..

I have a child development exam tomorrow, along with an urban sociology paper due, and finally a personality midterm next friday.

So I'm right there with you guys.


----------



## naizarak

hoping my phenom doesn't bottleneck my 6970...again.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15389748*
> I've had test every week of this semester except one. Had 3 test and a quiz this week organic, genetics, survey of earth science, and cell bio quiz. Finally i have a week of nothing


lol, I've just had 2 weeks of going crazy with assignments... I finished my last one 2 days ago, now onto studying for those exams in 2 weeks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15389843*
> Well if everyone else is going to complain..
> 
> I have a child development exam tomorrow, along with an urban sociology paper due, and finally a personality midterm next friday.
> 
> So I'm right there with you guys.


I swear every good video game release has been during an exam block for me


----------



## djriful

=( I'm sitting here... waiting and planning to grab the physical copy from Gamestop on release day after work...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15389883*
> lol, I've just had 2 weeks of going crazy with exams... I finished my last one 2 days ago, now onto studying for those exams in 2 weeks!
> 
> I swear every good video game release has been during an exam block for me


Yeah...college blows lol. Some reason this year has just been relentless.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


hoping my phenom doesn't bottleneck my 6970...again.


4 GHz it shouldn't bottleneck noticably at all.
btw nice unlock on that dual core


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


hoping my phenom doesn't bottleneck my 6970...again.


You got to 4GHz on an x2 unlocked Phenom D:
With a Hyper 212+...

I'm sorta baffled.


----------



## NFL

Anyone able to download yet? Still haven't gotten the second email so I'm curious


----------



## adamski07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Anyone able to download yet? Still haven't gotten the second email so I'm curious


if you order on amazon, it will be oct. 21st at 7am PST.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Ok so i got my pre load email, from origin this morning! And it says i will be notified when i can download the game on the 21st!
*heck yeah!!!*

So my question is what have you done, or will be doing before wenesday to prepare for bf3?
Me i have
#1 taken a week vacation, starting on release day. 
#2 purchased new keyboard
#3 purchased new gaming mouse
#4 installed new drivers 
#5 make sure evrything is working with my pc, to limit possible issues !
#6 admit i have no life, and accepted that fact!








#7 purchasing second gtx 580.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15390884*
> #7 purchasing second gtx 580.


I hate you.....







haha your lucky.. enjoy your sli setup


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15390925*
> I hate you.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha your lucky.. enjoy your sli setup


Well i was planning on buying it last week, but do to unforseen events I had to postpone it three weeks, so it coming after release. So if by chance i feel i dont need it, i can save the 400-500$ dollars.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15390884*
> Ok so i got my pre load email, from origin this morning! And it says i will be notified when i can download the game on the 21st!
> *heck yeah!!!*
> 
> So my question is what have you done, or will be doing before wenesday to prepare for bf3?
> Me i have
> #1 taken a week vacation, starting on release day.
> #2 purchased new keyboard
> #3 purchased new gaming mouse
> #4 installed new drivers
> #5 make sure evrything is working with my pc, to limit possible issues !
> #6 admit i have no life, and accepted that fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 purchasing second gtx 580.


I may have not done enough then, I've:
#1 Installed Origin
#2 Pre-ordered the game


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07;15390297*
> if you order on amazon, it will be oct. 21st at 7am PST.


Pre-ordered off of Origin


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15390988*
> I may have not done enough then, I've:
> #1 Installed Origin
> #2 Pre-ordered the game


Oh yeah i did those too!!








#8 Installed origin
#9 pre ordered game.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15391019*
> Oh yeah i did those too!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #8 Installed origin
> #9 pre ordered game.


I have completed all of next weeks school work
pre ordered on amazon (DD)
going to pre load
installed 1 580
bought a ducky shine
New chair

.....now I just wish I could get another 580... but that will have to wait probably a year or so.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL;15390884*
> Ok so i got my pre load email, from origin this morning! And it says i will be notified when i can download the game on the 21st!
> *heck yeah!!!*
> 
> So my question is what have you done, or will be doing before wenesday to prepare for bf3?
> Me i have
> #1 taken a week vacation, starting on release day.
> #2 purchased new keyboard
> #3 purchased new gaming mouse
> #4 installed new drivers
> #5 make sure evrything is working with my pc, to limit possible issues !
> #6 admit i have no life, and accepted that fact!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #7 purchasing second gtx 580.


I'm trying to get a hold of a mechanical keyboard. It would be my first true gaming keyboard and for mice I have like 3 gaming one already lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15391069*
> I'm trying to get a hold of a mechanical keyboard. It would be my first true gaming keyboard and for mice I have like 3 gaming one already lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep i just bought my first mech keyboard just for gaming, and the mouse was a replacement. But truth is if bf3 wasnt coming out i would have waited, because my logitech m705 was serving me well.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15391069*
> I'm trying to get a hold of a mechanical keyboard. It would be my first true gaming keyboard and for mice I have like 3 gaming one already lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used 2 mechanical keyboards and can never see myself using anything else.


----------



## labbu63

i have a feeling that the same thing as the closed beta invites will be happening for the Pre Load


----------



## smartasien

got midterms the week after release. So I don't get to play until the 6th... I hope u all die!

In the game


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Just preordered it yesterday, can't wait to pick it up on the launch event on 00:01 AM on Thursday. Getting a nice steel case with if for free as well









--
To those of you Europeans who's bought the game on the US origin site, how does VPN work, and will it work on sites like D2D? Or will it still restrict you from buying games seeing as the credit card doesn't match the country?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Ok so i got my pre load email, from origin this morning! And it says i will be notified when i can download the game on the 21st!
*heck yeah!!!*

So my question is what have you done, or will be doing before wenesday to prepare for bf3?
Me i have
#1 taken a week vacation, starting on release day. 
#2 purchased new keyboard
#3 purchased new gaming mouse
#4 installed new drivers 
#5 make sure evrything is working with my pc, to limit possible issues !
#6 admit i have no life, and accepted that fact!








#7 purchasing second gtx 580.


Nice, here's what I did;

#1 Did extra school work this week to take Thursday and Friday off (Thursday is release)
#2 Purchased a couple of Monster bottles/cans.
#3 Swapped 2x HD6970's to 2x EVGA GTX580's
#4 OC'ed the GPU's @ 875MHz
#5 admit I will have no life for the next 1-2 weeks.









As of drivers, I'm not installing any new drivers, because there will be newer ones on Monday which will be the ones everyone wants/needs to use for BF3.


----------



## Herophobic

How do you update origin besides downloading the latest version from the website? I cannot seem to find an option inside the client. And also, it automatically updated itself few days ago, maybe that was it?

Nevermind, I just turned it on and an update was available


----------



## Amhro

#1 Preordered BF3 back in May or April
#2 Installed Origin
#3 Got new 5.1 1000w sound system
#4 Waiting to get 6870


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


#1 Preordered BF3 back in May or April
#2 Installed Origin
#3 Got new 5.1 150W RMS sound system
#4 Waiting to get 6870


fixed


----------



## 8564dan

One week left!









Just wondering whether i should cancel my hardcopy pre order and pre order through Origin?


----------



## Vorgier

Curious as to what map people will be hopping into first.

For me, its gotta be Damavand Peak or Tehran Highway. Night map ftw. Tehran Highway looks to be one for some interesting vehicle combat.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vorgier*


Curious as to what map people will be hopping into first.

For me, its gotta be Damavand Peak or Tehran Highway. Night map ftw. Tehran Highway looks to be one for some interesting vehicle combat.


I'm so excited that I won't care which map the server has, even if it is Metro on Conquest.

Our clan server will have a rotation between all maps at Conquest.


----------



## Amhro

remove please


----------



## pjBSOD

Hopefully because it's a brand new game and most of OCN's getting it, our OCN server will be populated


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm so excited that I won't care which map the server has, even if it is Metro on Conquest.

Our clan server will have a rotation between all maps at Conquest.










Shoot ?? metro and squad rush will be cool with me!LOL








Im excited to play the old bf2 maps since they reworked em!! Call me a old fashioned!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Hopefully because it's a brand new game and most of OCN's getting it, our OCN server will be populated










I think any server with good rules, good admins ,and fair play will be populated! Shoot there are still a few bf2 servers that fill up( 6 yrs later) I will probably spend my time between the ocn servers and a few others.


----------



## 8564dan

How do i find the OCN servers?

Also, would you guys recommend cancelling my hard copy pre order and order from Origin? Im thinking that as i need Origin anyway i may aswell.... already have an account with them anyway. However it is an extra Â£10 on Origin so im torn on what to do. I guess the updates would be easier with Origin also as they would be automatic?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


fixed










it clearly says 1000W(RMS)


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


How do i find the OCN servers?

Also, would you guys recommend cancelling my hard copy pre order and order from Origin? Im thinking that as i need Origin anyway i may aswell.... already have an account with them anyway. However it is an extra Â£10 on Origin so im torn on what to do. I guess the updates would be easier with Origin also as they would be automatic?


Im keeping the hardcopy.
This is the 1st game I ever pre-ordered and I want the physical box of it.
Even tho my pc has no optical drive


----------



## Sagaris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


How do i find the OCN servers?

Also, would you guys recommend cancelling my hard copy pre order and order from Origin? Im thinking that as i need Origin anyway i may aswell.... already have an account with them anyway. However it is an extra Â£10 on Origin so im torn on what to do. I guess the updates would be easier with Origin also as they would be automatic?


I've always preferred physical copies, but now I'm leaning towards digital. The fact that digital means preloading, instant play when DICE opens the servers, probably no need to download the extra day 1 patch, automatic updates, the early access for the beta (not of use for you now). If you don't hold a lot of value towards the actual box and contents, I'd go for digital.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


it clearly says 1000W(RMS)










I think your getting your peak and your RMS confused lol


----------



## 8564dan

Ive just cancelled the hard copy and pre ordered through Origin....i can see it being easier.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

On the flip side of all this excitement, anyone else making sure they aren't getting too excited because of launch day MP server issues a la BC2?

I am expecting to spend the first couple days playing some SP until things are stable.

I am basing this course of action on my experiences with pretty much every major launch I've been part of in the past 3 years.

That way I won't be on these forums in a few days rageposting.


----------



## volim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Sure is









I still want my name back though







Going to email orign as my attatchment points out there is no Blackops_2. Yet it wont let me change my name.


Sadly they may have limited their privacy settings :/ GL ON GETTING YOUR NAME THOUGH


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


On the flip side of all this excitement, anyone else making sure they aren't getting too excited because of launch day MP server issues a la BC2?

I am expecting to spend the first couple days playing some SP until things are stable.

I am basing this course of action on my experiences with pretty much every major launch I've been part of in the past 3 years.

That way I won't be on these forums in a few days rageposting.


Oh yeah, launch is going to be a headache just like every major game release. I'll bring some extra cheese for the whine in a couple days.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Oh yeah, launch is going to be a headache just like every major game release. I'll bring some extra cheese for the whine in a couple days.


Lol, I'll bring some crackers.

You know what they say: a pessimist is never disappointed.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


You know what they say: a pessimist is never disappointed.


Difficult for one to get excited too. I rather have the Ups and Downs, atleast I know that I'm alive.
A person has to be dead emotionally to be a pessimist.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


On the flip side of all this excitement, anyone else making sure they aren't getting too excited because of launch day MP server issues a la BC2?

I am expecting to spend the first couple days playing some SP until things are stable.

I am basing this course of action on my experiences with pretty much every major launch I've been part of in the past 3 years.

That way I won't be on these forums in a few days rageposting.


Same, im gonna give single player the attention at first.....i will however give MP a go every now and then and if i get lucky and get on a good server i will stay for a while







.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Difficult for one to get excited too. I rather have the Ups and Downs, atleast I know that I'm alive.
A person has to be dead emotionally to be a pessimist.



Or actually have some sense of the world. Optimists have this fake sense of happiness everywhere, and practically a false sense of everything, giving too much credit to every task or situation at hand. I'm a pessimist by all means, certainly not dead inside, and personally, my pessimist views tend to be right 90 percent of the time. I just look at the world the way it is.

Also, you can tell your alive by the fact you are breathing. Just a heads up.

Anyway, 4 more days !


----------



## Lune

check this ;o going to be one hell of a crazy day



















Expect that in like 3 hours.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Hmmm am i the only one who never plays the single player campaigns on FPS? I never touched any of the campaigns for cod4/mw2/bfbc2 etc. I played the original cod games , and bf2 modern combat on ps2. but once i got a taste of bf2/cod multi player, the campaigns seem so cookie cutter and boring? ( just my opinion)


----------



## Lune

Battlefield History pretty much









  
 You Tube


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Real quick guys. I got bunch of Gamestop giftcards and want to get the digital copy. Does anyone know if I can just use origin or must I have impulse running? I do not want Impulse, I just want the game and that $10 gift card.


----------



## CattleCorn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Hmmm am i the only one who never plays the single player campaigns on FPS? I never touched any of the campaigns for cod4/mw2/bfbc2 etc. I played the original cod games , and bf2 modern combat on ps2. but once i got a taste of bf2/cod multi player, the campaigns seem so cookie cutter and boring? ( just my opinion)


I think most people are like that now (just IMO) because FPS, especially military shooters like this one, don't let you shoot that many people. Carmack/id games always keep the baddies coming. Today's gen of military shooters is all cut scenes and telling you to tap LMB to wrestle a knife away/keep from getting strangled. That, and the 30 minute interrogation scenes are ruining the gameplay.

Now... that said... I will play BF3 SP just for the jaw dropping-ness, as I played Crysis 2 SP all the way through.


----------



## Lune

I don't play SP (ever) but will play BF3 campaign


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rdasch3*


Or actually have some sense of the world. Optimists have this fake sense of happiness everywhere, and practically a false sense of everything, giving too much credit to every task or situation at hand. I'm a pessimist by all means, certainly not dead inside, and personally, my pessimist views tend to be right 90 percent of the time. I just look at the world the way it is.

Also, you can tell your alive by the fact you are breathing. Just a heads up.

Anyway, 4 more days !


True. I'm in between, thus Ups and Downs. 
Having positive and negative emotions shows you're living life. Only having a one emotion the majority of the time leads to thought hindering vices. You don't have to be ignorant(optimistic) or skeptical(pessimistic) all the time, being informed is a good balance between the two.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Hmmm am i the only one who never plays the single player campaigns on FPS? I never touched any of the campaigns for cod4/mw2/bfbc2 etc. I played the original cod games , and bf2 modern combat on ps2. but once i got a taste of bf2/cod multi player, the campaigns seem so cookie cutter and boring? ( just my opinion)


I usually don't play the SP, but for some reason with BF3, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Battlefield History pretty much










Why would you post this? Really... now I want to pick the game up again day 1.







. Should have preordered when Amazon was down to $42.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


True. I'm in between, thus Ups and Downs. 
Having positive and negative emotions shows you're living life. Only having a one emotion the majority of the time leads to thought hindering vices. You don't have to be ignorant(optimistic) or skeptical(pessimistic) all the time, being informed is a good balance between the two.



Everyone has ups and downs regardless of their optimistic or pessimist views.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

This is probably a bit sick, but I'm reading a live blog about events in Libya and Gadaffi's death and how it came about, and the article is all talking about air strikes, and headshots, and armoured vehicles and it's really making me want to play BF3....


----------



## calavera

Nothing is more sick than your avatar good sir.


----------



## galaxy366

Update people









Later today DICE will release the Launch Trailer for BF3 wish will be even bigger then the Multiplayer Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Lune

Launch trailer out!

  
 You Tube


----------



## funty3000

What time can we start downloading the game at?


----------



## galaxy366

So EPIC O_O


----------



## calavera




----------



## S-Line

Well I think I've been patient enough. I just preorderd on Origin. I'm on vacation starting tomorrow for 9 days. Its going to be a great week!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Nothing is more sick than your avatar good sir.


Touche, my friend, touche.


----------



## S-Line

BTW that new trailer is just jaw dropping. I literally drooled on my desk and looked around to see if anyone saw me do that lol.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Launch trailer out!


There are obviously going to be comments of how the storyline of the SP is like CoD: BLOPS, but both ideas were most likely brainstormed around the same time. It just goes to show that you can only create so many situations about character peril and elusive nukes.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Launch trailer out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bEI8d1ivdI&hd=1


Makes me wanna play singleplayer, but nah straight to MP for me


----------



## Lune

Weird.. I watched the launch trailer like 5 times already


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

whats the song in the new trailer?


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Weird.. I watched the launch trailer like 5 times already


Me too.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*   whats the song in the new trailer?  
It's the official BF3 main theme (I uploaded some seconds of it and some others) check it out if u want

  
 You Tube


----------



## jadenx2

i already know i'm going to have some serious trouble focusing in MP. i'm going to be distracted by little graphical things all the time in awe.

like in the beta, the first time i realized there were tree physics, i was like 'oooo awesome' then got killed hahaha


----------



## galaxy366

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Weird.. I watched the launch trailer like 5 times already


I 15


----------



## Frosty288

ohmuhgawd.

I havn't seen that SP trailer yet. Taking off from the carrier? Everything looks so pretty and EPIC.

EPICEPICEPICEPIC

Just got some AD700's and a titanium HD to enjoy the sound this has to offer


----------



## [email protected]

This is a sign of a dedicated Battlefield 3 player. I guess i went overboard last night. I stayed up all night just to see my keys arrive in the email and it's only 6:42 in Pacific Standard time and keys will be released for pre-loading for Amazon users and other users who used the pre-order via Origin starts at 7am. Yes i am officially nuts. My body is ready but my brain is not. I'm tired and i wanna see it pre-load so i can get some damn sleep. I'm a battlefield zombie today lol.

I obviously went too far but i was too busy playing PayDay Heist i got on steam and oh my god it's addicting!


----------



## doc2142

So they are sending keys out at 7 am pacific standard time?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


So they are sending keys out at 7 am pacific standard time?


that is correct


----------



## doc2142

That's like in 1 minute.


----------



## importflip

Preloading! (Amazon Key)


----------



## [email protected]

You sure you are?! I haven't gotten mine. I pre-ordered it last night! You got a email notification?


----------



## flopper

a nuke is loose and lost, I am now worried about that a lot, cant sleep.
what should I do now?
I mean I cant do anything about it?
(its just a game they whisper to me)
soon day 27 is here, I believe I have what it takes to get that nuke back.
(or use it for our enemies)
either way soon the day of days is here.


----------



## importflip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You sure you are?! I haven't gotten mine. I pre-ordered it last night! You got a email notification?


Just go to the games library on Amazon.com. The Key is there (I guess only for people that ordered a few days before)


----------



## [email protected]

This is what i have on my amazon account.

Sorry, processing of this order is taking longer than expected
• This order may take up to 2 hours to process but usually will take less than an hour
• Please do not re-order this item
• Once your order is complete, you can download your purchase here. We will also send the download link to your e-mail address
• For more information or to cancel your order, contact us

This was pre-ordered last night for god's sake!


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;15393432*
> Just go to the games library on Amazon.com. The Key is there.


It is? I don't see a key at all. Just a download link to a client that doesn't work.


----------



## importflip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


It is? I don't see a key at all. Just a download link to a client that doesn't work.


Don't click download. Click on the button that says: "View Product Key"


----------



## joarangoe

Woootttt, Preloading already! 11.4gb @ my max 1.2MB/s (4gb broadband)

Origin preorder.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;15393463*
> Don't click download. Click on the button that says: "View Product Key"


It's not present on my end... Guess Amazon didn't have enough keys on hand...

Grr.


----------



## hajabooja

For those of you pre-loading, how big is it?


----------



## importflip

That sucks. I remember looking at some forum posts that got emails from Amazon saying to wait until 11:59AM (PST) for a key. I preordered back when it was $42.

@hajabooja: 11.4gb


----------



## enri95

What's wrong with downloading with amazon's downloader? I started the download already...


----------



## jbobb

Be advised....pre-load has been spotted!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *importflip*


Just go to the games library on Amazon.com. The Key is there.


----------



## [email protected]

I found the download section and downloaded it and ran the installer and it gave me a unknown error and please try download it again. Disappointed! Might have to wait. I even emailed customer support in case. They are probably overloaded by pre-orders on Amazon system i dunno.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *importflip*


That sucks. I remember looking at some forum posts that got emails from Amazon saying to wait until 11:59AM (PST) for a key. I preordered back when it was $42.

@hajabooja: 11.4gb


Not bad... thank you, sir!


----------



## enri95

Can't you just put the key code in Origin and download there?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Woootttt, Preloading already! 11.4gb @ my max 1.2MB/s (4gb broadband)

Origin preorder.


Did you get an email giving you a key or did origin suddenly let you download it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *importflip*


Don't click download. Click on the button that says: "View Product Key"


Oh? I don't see anything anywhere that says that? I only see the download yellow bar next to the BF3 order? Am i missing something here or is somewhere am i suppose to look?


----------



## joarangoe

Lol, speed is slowly decreasing. Now Im at 750kbps (was at my max 1200 5 minutes ago).

@doc2142: I got an email (in spanish):

Quote:



Gracias por adquirir tienda Origin. El tÃ*tulo que has reservado ya estÃ¡ disponible para realizar la carga previa. Haz clic en el siguiente enlace para realizar la precarga de este tÃ*tulo. Recuerda que los objetos que reserves no estarÃ¡n disponibles hasta el mismo dÃ*a de su lanzamiento.
Id. del pedido: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Id. del tÃ*tulo: 224766400 
TÃ*tulo: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition 
Fecha de lanzamiento: 25 de octubre de 2011


----------



## enri95

I'm getting nice speed with amazon








2mbs+


----------



## [email protected]

How about helping me here? Why can't i download it from Amazon?


----------



## importflip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *joarangoe*


Lol, speed is slowly decreasing. Now Im at 750kbps (was at my max 1200 5 minutes ago).


I started at 5.7mbps. Now at 2.1mbps. I would /sadface, but that is still decent.


----------



## bluedevil

This is what I get with Amazon....grrr....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amazon.com*

Sorry, processing of this order is taking longer than expected
• This order may take up to 2 hours to process but usually will take less than an hour
• Please do not re-order this item
• Once your order is complete, you can download your purchase here. We will also send the download link to your e-mail address
• For more information or to cancel your order, contact us


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil;15393582*
> This is what I get with Amazon....grrr....


Same here. Oh well. We still have the weekend and Monday to pre-load.


----------



## importflip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


This is what I get with Amazon....grrr....


Well, at least this is only for the preload. You can probably find the files hosted on the internet before the 25th.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


This is what I get with Amazon....grrr....


Ok then i'm not the only one in the boat. I guess many people pre-ordered it off Amazon too then. Thought there wouldn't be so many customers.


----------



## joarangoe

I cant believe Im this exited when I cant even play what Im downloading now.


----------



## bluedevil

Sent an email anyways, maybe I will get it pushed to me.


----------



## [email protected]

LOL just be patience you'll be able to Midnight on Sunday if i am correct


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Sent an email anyways, maybe I will get it pushed to me.










I did the same thing.


----------



## evensen007

Seriously guys. It's a preload. Calm down.


----------



## bluedevil

Downloading!


----------



## Lahey

This is why I like Origin:


----------



## funty3000

*****

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=CGNH5MqiVoU


----------



## kcuestag

Just got an email from Origin telling me pre-load is available!


----------



## kcuestag

Nice speed.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

No sign of an email for me.

Kstag, ur EU and an Origin pre-order, yeah?


----------



## hp.

Downloading , India.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lahey*


This is why I like Origin:










Of 11.4GB


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Of 11.4GB










Funny mine says 10.2GB.


----------



## kcuestag

Mine says 12.2GB.


----------



## funty3000

yessssssssssssss it starts........can we play campaign with this


----------



## enri95

10.2 gb here (amazon)


----------



## NorCa

Got my email!!! Trying to start my preload, Origin says Authentication servers offline







...

Edit: waaaaaaait!!! I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111one!!!11


----------



## jbobb

I hate all you guys with fast internet speeds getting even >1MB downloading.







I'm lucky if I get 250kb downloading games on Orgin and Steam, even with my 2MB connection .









Well, at least they let us pre-load in enough time to get it ready for release and my speeds are perfectly fine for playing MP. I could get faster speeds, but my internet is free beings I do some support work for the ISP along with my networking duties at work.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funty3000*


yessssssssssssss it starts........can we play campaign with this


Of course not, you won't play it until release date.


----------



## funty3000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Of course not, you won't play it until release date.



wishful thinking lol


----------



## Lahey

I got it from GamersGate (where it says 10.2GB), got the key and redeemed it in Origin.

Just got it installed and if you try to play it does an online release date check and obviously it failed (says unlocked on 27th 2AM for me, GMT+2).


----------



## hp.

11.4


----------



## Ratjack

what do you guys think of the EULA for the new origin?


----------



## NorCa

11.4 Gb for me too (Origin)


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Any EU peeps who pre-ordered on Origin preloading yet?


----------



## Lune

And I am pretty sure this is the same guy (by the voice and he looks like that) I know him from 24 hour series, it's definitely him (at least the voice)


----------



## jbobb

Anyone know if the pre-load will include the Day 1 Patch they were talking about? Not sure if the patch is complete yet, but would be nice not to have to wait for another download when the game is activated.


----------



## funty3000

downloading from origin in ireland, 3.6 mb, 40% done


----------



## Lune

Origin > Steam anyday. I usually have some weird cap on my internet and that only exists in Steam. I can download with 5.4 MB from Origin... Steam can only go up to 1.4 and usually 1.2

Also I didn't receive any email. What I did was log with VPN, (game unlocked) clicked on Download, pause, disconnect VPN and continue downloading, muahahah


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Any EU peeps who pre-ordered on Origin preloading yet?


Still says Unreleased here, UK


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Still says Unreleased here, UK










Cheers dude, I'm in Norn Irn, ain't had a preload email yet. Meh. It feels like a million years till it launches in the EU anyway


----------



## hp.

Lol i am downloading 200 KB/S... My DSL connection gives me 450-500 KB/S download , its down right now so downloading from my other slow connection.

Btw there is a 16MBPS connection for almost $125(5000INR) , Which will give i think around 2mb/s download with 125 GB limit.

Is it cheap for you guys or you pay even less ?


----------



## Ratjack

If I install origin on a second hard drive will they still be scanning all of my hard drives or just the one its installed on?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lahey*


This is why I like Origin:










20mb download speed? Dont worry thats cause Origin servers have almost no1 using them









I dont like Origin, I said i wouldnt create an Origin account till some days ago I received an e-mail from Origin. It seems my old EA account is now my Origin account... Cool thing is I wasnt even given the choice in my name lol and the name I want is "Already taken"
As soon as every1 starts downloading BF3 that 20mb/s rate will slowly come down.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Cheers dude, I'm in Norn Irn, ain't had a preload email yet. Meh. It feels like a million years till it launches in the EU anyway










More like two million years


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Launch trailer out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bEI8d1ivdI&hd=1


Oh my God! Awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Any EU peeps who pre-ordered on Origin preloading yet?


Yes. Open up origin, it might be there even if you didn't receive an e-mail.
By the way, first several minutes I was downloading with 1.4mbps while my max dl speed is around 720kbps







Weird. Now it seems stuck on 760kbps.

11.4GB pre-ordered on origin.


----------



## McAlberts

preloading for amazon, i click download on their site and run Battlefield_3_Limited_Edition_Preload_Available_Do wnloade.exe

"an error occured, click ok to go to your games library and download this software again".

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Artev

can i run the game on max with my sig rig and a 1080p monitor?

thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected]

I knew i should had ordered it straight off Origin instead of Amazon. I'm impatience yes but what's a few bucks more? Nothing to me. I knew i should had done that. O well, i can wait on Amazon's stupid keys.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


preloading for amazon, i click download on their site and run Battlefield_3_Limited_Edition_Preload_Available_Do wnloade.exe

"an error occured, click ok to go to your games library and download this software again".

anybody have any ideas?



I get the same thing man, just wait til they send you a email saying they sent the key.


----------



## alancsalt

Thank you for ordering on Origin Store. The product that you preordered is now available for preload. Click the link below to preload your product.

Order Number: xxxxxxxxxxx
Product ID: xxxxxxxxx
Product Name: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition
Release Date: 26 October 2011
To download your game just visit the "My Games" section of the Origin application. You will be sent an email on the release date when your game is ready to play.










Start your downloads gentlemen!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I knew i should had ordered it straight off Origin instead of Amazon. I'm impatience yes but what's a few bucks more? Nothing to me. I knew i should had done that. O well, i can wait on Amazon's stupid keys.


it already gave me mine.


----------



## Lune

That dude looks real, you can actually seem his skin thicken as his muscles move. Welcome to real life! BF3 FTW


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artev*


can i run the game on max with my sig rig and a 1080p monitor?

thanks in advance!


No!


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I get the same thing man, just wait til they send you a email saying they sent the key.











thanks the lord, so there just going to give us a key for origin, i really don't like amazon download services, i like amazon gives key services.

*EDIT:*"Due to extremely high order volume for Battlefield 3 we are experiencing some technical difficulties today. We expect to be able to give you access to your pre-load within the next few hours so you will have plenty of time to load the game before release on October 25th. You will receive an email when your pre-load is available. Thank you for your patience!"

thats taken from the bf3 page on amazon at the bottom discussion, they replied to people wondering where their keys are.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


Yes. Open up origin, it might be there even if you didn't receive an e-mail.
By the way, first several minutes I was downloading with 1.4mbps while my max dl speed is around 720kbps







Weird. Now it seems stuck on 760kbps.

11.4GB pre-ordered on origin.


Cheers homeslice, I'm at work, but will do that when I get home.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

YUS!! My preload email just came.

AND SO DID I!


----------



## Ratjack

...im reading the EULA on origin since it just updated... what do you guys think of it? Not sure if i like them scanning all my stuff.


----------



## calavera

Where is my download [email protected]#[email protected] I wants it NAO


----------



## Slayem

Glad that we can pre-order! 11.6gbs @ 160kbs is gonna take a while...


----------



## Artev

What settings will i be able to run BF3 on my sig rig using 1 1080p monitor?

i can run BC2 on max at 60fps


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


...im reading the EULA on origin since it just updated... what do you guys think of it? Not sure if i like them *scanning all my stuff*.


I missed that bit









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artev*


What settings will i be able to run BF3 on my sig rig using 1 1080p monitor?

i can run BC2 on max at 60fps


I could max out the Beta with one card! 40fps avg


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artev*


What settings will i be able to run BF3 on my sig rig using 1 1080p monitor?

i can run BC2 on max at 60fps


~High settings.

Def not Ultra.


----------



## downlinx

downloading 12.5mb/s will be done in no time, man i love fios!!!


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I missed that bit










yup by downloading origin you are giving them all power to constantly scan and monitor all of your software, applications, and usage of those things.


----------



## doomlord52

No email yet, cant download


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


^^












I'm starting to understand of what type of porn you like now.


----------



## kcuestag

Thread has been cleaned, please refrain from going off-topic again.

Starting an off-topic conversation will lead into a straight Infraction.


----------



## Fasista

Still have not sent me the key of amazon


----------



## 4dAlpha

Anyone else actually stoked for the single player campaign like I am? We all know multiplayer will be insane too, I loved my time in caspian border, but dat sp.


----------



## chia233

Well...I refreshed and all the hot girls were gone







*sad hoot*


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


downloading 12.5mb/s will be done in no time, man i love fios!!!


12.5mb a sec...??? Jeeesus.

So they let you download the WHOLE game now, but wont unlock until Tuesday?

Only reason why I'm waiting for a physical copy is 'cause I thought the entire galaxy would be downloading the game at launch, incoming bandwidth attack?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## mtbiker033

still waiting for my pre load email, east coast usa!


----------



## xxlap1xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


downloading 12.5mb/s will be done in no time, man i love fios!!!


dayum!! i thought 50mb/s is their fastest... how much u're paying for that?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chia233*


Well...I refreshed and all the hot girls were gone







*sad hoot*


:<

Btw new expansion announced... let the speculation begin

Quote:



Golden Joystick Awards results, new Battlefield 3 expansion confirmed


*Source*


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

I thought release date was 25th, not 26th.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlap1xx*


dayum!! i thought 50mb/s is their fastest... how much u're paying for that?


i pay $90 month for 15MB/s down and 5MB/s up with fios prime hd tv and phone.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


I thought release date was 25th, not 26th.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


it is the 25th


----------



## Lune

Offscren Back to Karkand gameplay, check out the mortar









http://youtu.be/jaU1p4wRqKs?t=53s


----------



## xxlap1xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


i pay $90 month for 15MB/s down and 5MB/s up with fios prime hd tv and phone.


oO.. but isnt the actual download speed for that is 1.5mb/s max?


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


it is the 25th



Says 27th for me..

Btw, started preloading 2 hrs ago, Iceland - EU.

Man do i hope that 27th date is wrong, getting way to hyped!


----------



## enri95

Origin is ******** stupid. It won't let me create an account. It says we already found an account with that email. I haven't created an acc with that email lol.... When I do forgotpassword , I put my email and it sends me an email with verification code to put in origin to change my pasword... LIKE what the crap?? and it says invalid email LOL

Origin is such POS


----------



## adamski07

downloaded 2 gb in 15 mins! 4 more f***ing days!!!!!


----------



## Ratjack

so just thought I would let you guys know. Since origin is required for BF3. Their little agreement (EULA) states that they can scan your computer and all this big brother type of stuff.

I ran a program to monitor what origin was actually accessing during startup and while it was running. All it seems to be interested in is your c:/programdata folder. It never scanned any of my documents/pictures/videos/games or anything.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

7.2MB/s here. Loving it. Hate waiting until release day to download.

Something warm inside me says 2143 or Special Forces expansion.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klaufi*


Says 27th for me..

Btw, started preloading 2 hrs ago, Iceland - EU.

Man do i hope that 27th date is wrong, getting way to hyped!


US - 25th
EU - 27th / 28th for UK and some more


----------



## McAlberts

amazon just sent me my email.. downloading at 5.1mb/s


----------



## mtbiker033

two minutes after I posted I got my email and am downloading. it started off real fast at 7mb/s but has slowed down to 3.4mb/s, not too bad


----------



## BreakDown

is amazon acurate with delivery dates?


----------



## CaptainChaos

very, the only time I haven't had something delivered on time is when I've gotten it earlier.


----------



## cjwally

Just got my pre_order download email from origin. Ftw! Is it tuesday yet?


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


US - 25th
EU - 27th / 28th for UK and some more



Sucks that they advertised 25th for us to, imo..

Even when i was finishing my transaction they said it would be available on the 25th.


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


so just thought I would let you guys know. Since origin is required for BF3. Their little agreement (EULA) states that they can scan your computer and all this big brother type of stuff.

I ran a program to monitor what origin was actually accessing during startup and while it was running. All it seems to be interested in is your c:/programdata folder. It never scanned any of my documents/pictures/videos/games or anything.


Thats good to know I wouldnt that pesky ea looking at my "special" videos


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


so just thought I would let you guys know. Since origin is required for BF3. Their little agreement (EULA) states that they can scan your computer and all this big brother type of stuff.

I ran a program to monitor what origin was actually accessing during startup and while it was running. All it seems to be interested in is your c:/programdata folder. It never scanned any of my documents/pictures/videos/games or anything.


Out of interest, what program did you use to monitor what origin was accessing?


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


is amazon acurate with delivery dates?



yes, I have never had something arrive later than expected with amazon.


----------



## SillyconeChip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


so just thought I would let you guys know. Since origin is required for BF3. Their little agreement (EULA) states that they can scan your computer and all this big brother type of stuff.

I ran a program to monitor what origin was actually accessing during startup and while it was running. All it seems to be interested in is your c:/programdata folder. It never scanned any of my documents/pictures/videos/games or anything.


It knows you're watching it


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


i pay $90 month for 15MB/s down and 5MB/s up with fios prime hd tv and phone.


wait so tv, internet, and phone are 90 total? For me it is like 180 for all of that before taxes and I don't get close to those speeds gotta love Canada


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AZZKIKR*


Thats good to know I wouldnt that pesky ea looking at my* "special"* videos










I hope that doesn't involve donkeys and peanut butter.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Bump!

Downloading it now for pre-load!








Update your Origin for it!









Attachment 235074


----------



## mattlyall06

Just watched the launch trailer, I'm now unable to lift my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Out of interest, what program did you use to monitor what origin was accessing?


Process Monitor v2.96 its a microsoft program you can download from their site. I dont know if im allowed to post the link or not, but you can google it and it will come right up.

lol im watching origin do all these things and all of a sudden I see origin created a file.... i look over.... BATTLEFIELD 3 BOX ART!!!! haha. I dont know if im going to make it until tuesday..... already told my wife that day I am non-existent


----------



## enri95

Origin is downloading an 500mb update? What is that? is it the first day patch?


----------



## Lune




----------



## glycerin256

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3...bf3_unlocking/

VPN is functional. I commented on this. Lune and Kus, you may commence rejoicing.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*












I dont get the point of this picture...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I dont get the point of this picture...


notice at the top where it says "currently playing BF3"


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I dont get the point of this picture...


US Time







Apparently VPN works so no 28th







Going to play on 25th like I shouldve in the first place. Stupid EU vs US release dates

Also "Playing Battlefield 3"


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


notice at the top where it says "currently playing BF3"


lol maybe they messed up and everyone can play early


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxlap1xx*


oO.. but isnt the actual download speed for that is 1.5mb/s max?


Your thinking megabits not megabytes bud

Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

this is now where i hate being on a campus. we have like a 1gb limit for each day. and BF3 is like 10gb -____________-


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


notice at the top where it says "currently playing BF3"


Your playing ?!


----------



## SillyconeChip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Process Monitor v2.96 its a microsoft program you can download from their site. I dont know if im allowed to post the link or not, but you can google it and it will come right up.

lol im watching origin do all these things and all of a sudden I see origin created a file.... i look over.... BATTLEFIELD 3 BOX ART!!!! haha. I dont know if im going to make it until tuesday..... already told my wife that day I am non-existent










This is an excellent app for monitoring suspicious activity, info overload at first until you master the filters. Resource monitor in windows 7 should pick up what origin is looking at too. If origin did start to ferret though things it shouldnt, you can bet folks would be all over it and it would be very bad publicity for them. One thing, it seems they keep asking to re-accept the licensing agreement after updates, so something could be snook in further down the line.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


Process Monitor v2.96 its a microsoft program


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## dteg

i love how i keep unchecking the box that says "create desktop shortcut" but yet after the installation is done i still see one..


----------



## Sagaris

Would a VPN only be necessary for the initial date check / every time you want to start BF3? (Only interested in the SP before our 27th release.)

I used a free VPN in the past which needed you to reconnect every 7 minutes, if I only need to start the BF3 SP that VPN should work.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sagaris*


Would a VPN only be necessary for the initial date check / every time you want to start BF3? (Only interested in the SP before our 27th release.)

I used a free VPN in the past which needed you to reconnect every 7 minutes, if I only need to start the BF3 SP that VPN should work.


Free VPN won't do the job I bet







using a paid one from a friend so you keep your internet speed too. I think you only need to connect once then you can disconnect it


----------



## pengs

Don't know if this has been posted already. Funny as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=zHm6pfj_MXs


----------



## dezahp

Is everyone preloading already? I just woke up and I still haven't received an email from Amazon for preload....***


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Is everyone preloading already? I just woke up and I still haven't received an email from Amazon for preload....***


me either, I've been on the phone with them and they say they are "behind his morning" so we shall see.

My downloader is broken too... grr


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Is everyone preloading already? I just woke up and I still haven't received an email from Amazon for preload....***


just go into your amazon games library. i didnt wait for an email, i just went lol


----------



## dezahp

I did. I downloaded that download installer but that useless thing doesn't even work. Errors as soon as I open it.


----------



## calavera

Preloading @ 6.6~7.6MB/s Hell yeah!


----------



## doomlord52

Origin pre-order here - still no email, still says "unreleased".


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15395458*
> just go into your amazon games library. i didnt wait for an email, i just went lol


Some of us have yet to get our keys. Amazon really dropped the ball here. I was supposed to have received it three hours ago.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


Some of us have yet to get our keys. Amazon really dropped the ball here. I was supposed to have received it three hours ago.


I had mine right when it was suppose to release...


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I did. I downloaded that download installer but that useless thing doesn't even work. Errors as soon as I open it.


Mine too! When did you pre-order from amazon, if I may ask?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Sweet. Download completed.

Now, I only have to wait 6 days and I can play


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


US Time







Apparently VPN works so no 28th







Going to play on 25th like I shouldve in the first place. Stupid EU vs US release dates

Also "Playing Battlefield 3"










But who is the player and how are they playing. If its shopped or an EA rep, whats the point of the picture. I SAW the "currently playing" thing. But there were also people with shopped pictures saying they were downloading the beta on Sept 9th...


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glycerin256*


Mine too! When did you pre-order from amazon, if I may ask?


I canceled my Origin preorder and bought it last week from Amazon on the 12th when they had it for $42 dollars for like a day.


----------



## mattlyall06

I have to work all day Tuesday and a half-day on Wednesday. Fail. >.<


----------



## xxlap1xx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


Your thinking megabits not megabytes bud

Sent from my A101IT using Tapatalk


Ahhh I see..

i was thinking u're getting 12.5 megabytes per sec the whole time.. that'll be sick lol.. i felt so dumb now


----------



## DarthBaiter

Amazom was ready to DL even before they emailed me. In fact I got their email right after I started to DL the game.


----------



## jbobb

I still hate the 12am PST start time on release. They always have to make it PST time, which would be the latest they could possibly make it for us in the US (besides Hawaii time). They should be nice and make it 12am Eastern Time. Then the people at EA in Cali wouldn't have to work so late.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I canceled my Origin preorder and bought it last week from Amazon on the 12th when they had it for $42 dollars for like a day.


yeah, I preordered yesterday.

Ok, just got off the phone with Amazon tech support. They know about people with issues regarding getting the pre-load and working on it ASAP.

They are going to call me back when the issue is resolved, I'll post up here as soon as I know something.


----------



## dezahp

Why is that Amazon download in the games library working for other people and not me? I don't understand. I know it's not my computer so if the file or download is corrupted then it should not work for others...


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15395660*
> Why is that Amazon download in the games library working for other people and not me? I don't understand. I know it's not my computer so if the file or download is corrupted then it should not work for others...


The key isn't out yet. Plus, it's better to register the key on Origin and download from there.

I'm still waiting, Amazon...


----------



## Lhino

I will be picking up my box copy on the 27th







. Well at midnight....but still. First midnight launch for me, gonna be awesome.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Origin pre-order here - still no email, still says "unreleased".


i just went to log into my origins account and it stated that it needed to restart this morning and after it updated and restarted it was ready for download, i never got an email from origins.


----------



## Lune

Origin pwned.










See you on the Battlefield. This date is more reasonable


----------



## Waffleboy

Downloading at 9.4 MB/s...holy crap, steam is like 2 megabits/s isn't it???


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


Downloading at 9.4 MB/s...holy crap, steam is like 2 megabits/s isn't it???


It is, always limits it to that for me.. I download 3x faster in Origin.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Finally Downloading - Origin Pre-order.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


i just went to log into my origins account and it stated that it needed to restart this morning and after it updated and restarted it was ready for download, i never got an email from origins.


Tried that several times, still says unreleased.


----------



## kilrbe3

30% at 1.8mb/sec

thought BF3 required 20GB or was gonna be 20GB. This is 11.4Gb, same as the BF3 leak that was so called SP only.

The other 9 gbs extracted files? got 35gigs left on my SSD so i aint worried though


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Tried that several times, still says unreleased.


I think they're rolling them out, lots of people got them this morning but I just got mine an hour ago. Don't worry, Origin is REALLY fast, you won't be missing anything


----------



## Bluemustang

Finally got an email from origin and I get the same one 4 times lol.

Well download started off at 3 MB/s then ended up at 1.2 just like steam does, seems strange that I always drop to 1.2 after a short time. Speedtest.net tells me my speed is 25 mbps on average which should give me 3.125 MB/s download ;(


----------



## McAlberts

i find it weird that once you start up the game the release date check page says "Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 03:00"

midnight release what?


----------



## Don Karnage

This is my punishment for buying the LE for 29.99. Its the EU version so i won't get my code till the 26th


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


This is my punishment for buying the LE for 29.99. Its the EU version so i won't get my code till the 26th


i almost did that too. which site did you get that from? thankfully amazon put it up for $40 for the digital copy a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*


This is my punishment for buying the LE for 29.99. Its the EU version so i won't get my code till the 26th


27th, not 26th.


----------



## Phoriver

For all those who have preordered through direct2drive and have not recieved an email about the preorder:

Log into your account and view your games, there should be a download link next to BF3 and your key is within!


----------



## Lune

Okay.. I had to upload this. ENJOY









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmpjfUZPMZM[/ame]


----------



## Tobuk

For those who haven't received their pre-load information, isn't it possible that Origin and Amazon are staggering their emails? Letting everyone DL right away would cause the same problems as letting everyone DL on launch day. You have several days to get the game downloaded, I don't know why people are so worried about it.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Lol perfect!!!


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artev;15394103*
> can i run the game on max with my sig rig and a 1080p monitor?
> 
> thanks in advance!


It should be fine with some settings on High


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15396137*
> Okay.. I had to upload this. ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmpjfUZPMZM


Your videos are Comedy Central. lol


----------



## kilrbe3

a problem occurred, made me restart origin, redownloading all over again... nice...









doesnt continue where it left off? ***


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15396137*
> Okay.. I had to upload this. ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmpjfUZPMZM


Winner.


----------



## Blackops_2

Aha! I've done it! Blackops_2 is now my name take that you horrible program, use a capital I as the L


----------



## djriful

I really hope it's just an installer running... Lune.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15396399*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it's just an installer running... Lune.


Eh hem..... Luuuuuuuuuune???????


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Has anyone tried changing their computer date to 10/25?


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15396396*
> Aha! I've done it! Blackops_2 is now my name take that you horrible program, use a capital I as the L


Did the same for Plume, I guess they didn't let you change ?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15396454*
> Has anyone tried changing their computer date to 10/25?


That won't work. It's not base on your computer time to unlock.
The auth server will be online on 10/25. Game need to contact the server in order to launch.


----------



## doomlord52

Yay! Got the email! 5 times!

Downloading to my SSDs


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15396463*
> Did the same for Plume, I guess they didn't let you change ?


Never could get in touch with anyone. Waited and waited and got no response.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15395995*
> i find it weird that once you start up the game the release date check page says "Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 03:00"
> 
> midnight release what?


I am curious As to what the time zone is for 3:00? Is it CET? If so' we would see it go active late on the 24th.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15396495*
> Yay! Got the email! 5 times!
> 
> Downloading to my SSDs


You beat me, I got 4.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajoHeadTrauma;15396504*
> I am curious As to what the time zone is for 3:00? Is it CET? If so' we would see it go active late on the 24th.


3AM EST, it's midnight PST.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15396467*
> That won't work. It's not base on your computer time to unlock.
> The auth server will be online on 10/25. Game need to contact the server in order to launch.


Not to mention the day-1 patch which they'll be working on 24x7 all the way until the 25th.


----------



## Beens17

Crap, mine says: "Your release date will be: Friday, October 28, 2011, 01:00"
Bought it from Origin.


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odditory;15396552*
> Not to mention the day-1 patch which they'll be working on 24x7 all the way until the 25th.


Good thought. I would imagine that the current download is the RC for the 25th. It is hard to imagine that they would be testing a RC that would be ready for the 25th. The people that have hard copies will most certainly have to download a patch.

We will have to download the new Nvidia drivers on the 24th. That is for those of us with Nvidia graphic cards.

Currently downloading at 2.5 MB/s.


----------



## infodump

Has anyone bought the download/impulse version from Gamestop? I have trade-ins towards mine so I can't preorder on origin but that would be nice the preload. Do you need an impulse client on top of origin then? I've never used impulse before so Idk


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

not that it matters that the game isnt out so there isnt a rush, I still found this awesome.


----------



## Romanrp

Has anyone played the beta with 6850 CF at 1080p? If so, were there vram problems?

I have preordered the hard copy from amazong with the SPECACT kit, cant wait till it arrives on the 28th


----------



## t3haxle

I just preordered it on origin, how do I preload?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15396463*
> Did the same for Plume


I wonder if the Caps I will show up like an actual caps I or l ingame?

EDIT: found a screenshot ingame of a Cap I and it looks like this "l"


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15397125*
> I wonder if the Caps I will show up like an actual caps I or l ingame?


if i were you i'd hope for the l because BIackops_2 is just gonna look weird..


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15396803*
> Has anyone played the beta with 6850 CF at 1080p? If so, were there vram problems?
> 
> I have preordered the hard copy from amazong with the SPECACT kit, cant wait till it arrives on the 28th


I xfire 5870's (same 1gb of ram) and didn't have vram issues at 1080p. Now, driver issues on the other hand... Let's just say the new CAPS they just released better work wonders like they say.


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15397125*
> I wonder if the Caps I will show up like an actual caps I or l ingame?
> 
> EDIT: found a screenshot ingame of a Cap I and it looks like this "l"


How can you be sure it's not an "L"








Kidding, my first nickname was IFeather and it looked like an l.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15397211*
> if i were you i'd hope for the l because BIackops_2 is just gonna look weird..


I know lol..


----------



## Lune

There is capital. U can have LoLoLoLoLo


----------



## DarthBaiter

I just got my Origin emails....all 6 of them...5 blanks and one with the code.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15397056*
> I just preordered it on origin, how do I preload?


you will get an email


----------



## Waffleboy

Is there a way to have most Origin games on one drive and one game on another drive?


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15397356*
> Is there a way to have most Origin games on one drive and one game on another drive?


Yes in settings under the general tab


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15397356*
> Is there a way to have most Origin games on one drive and one game on another drive?


just go into settings and change the download location of the games. it'll say its not going to move the games already stored. just click ok and download away


----------



## Waffleboy

So I change it, download BF3, then change it back?


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy;15397438*
> So I change it, download BF3, then change it back?


Correct. At least that is what I did.


----------



## Lune

GamerSpawn guy, most awesome voice of all times! The countdown series started

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp9_yk9RcAI&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## twm.7

Don't want to troll but, how would someone want to buy MW3 after viewing this? ^


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15397601*
> Don't want to troll but, how would someone want to buy MW3 after viewing this? ^


No idea


----------



## Amhro

lol, i wanted to play multiplayer 24/7, but after watching that campaign video, oh god








i want to have 4 eyes, 4 hands and 2 computers, so i can do both, lol
that trailer is just ... insane


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15397484*
> GamerSpawn guy, most awesome voice of all times! The countdown series started
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp9_yk9RcAI&hd=1


64 player Firestorm can fit Atacama desert in it 3 times


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15397771*
> 64 player Firestorm can fit Atacama desert in it 3 times


Airspace wise yes, probably even 4 lol, but flags are clustered


----------



## evensen007

SO I just watched the release trailer again for maybe the 10th time. Is anyone else wishing they would turn that into a blockbuster movie!? That trailer alone looks better than any of the action-comedy movies that Michael Bay has put out in the last 3 years.


----------



## Buska103




----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103;15397813*


Takes forever to load, hate imgeshack : / worst place for pictures, ever. Use http://imgur.com/


----------



## mikejf

im in the UK and i need to know where can i get the BF-3 LE code using paypal please help


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikejf;15397831*
> im in the UK and i need to know where can i get the BF-3 LE code using paypal please help


cdkeys or intkeys.com let you use paypal. Also, calm down! lol


----------



## DOOOLY

When BF3 was downloaded i click to see if I could get lucky and play but this popped up.


----------



## djriful

13mb/sec... are you on 100Mbps?! Gosh, public internet here is 50Mbps and the max download is 5-6mb/sec only. At home is 5Mbps... with a pity 545kb/sec -- 5 hours to download 9GB.


----------



## JoeyTB

Hmm looking through the game files there seems to be 6 co-op levels half that of sp but still seems to be a reasonable number, If only I could find a way to read the .toc and .sb game files...


----------



## Lhino

My max DL speed is 400 kb/s.....so be happy lol.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15398044*
> 13mb/sec... are you on 100Mbps?! Gosh, public internet here is 50Mbps and the max download is 5-6mb/sec only. At home is 5Mbps... with a pity 545kb/sec -- 5 hours to download 9GB.


Ahh ninja edit, the email reply you said gbps lol. you think 5mbps is bad, im stuck with 1.5mbps. 18hrs to download 10gb for me


----------



## dteg

i'm on a campus where i can get at least 10mb/s but we have a 1gb limit for each day. it's gonna take you 18hours? it'll take me 10days. somebody top that...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15398082*
> Ahh ninja edit, the email reply you said gbps lol. you think 5mbps is bad, im stuck with 1.5mbps. 18hrs to download 10gb for me


I know it was silly I wrote 100Gbps... that is like in 20 years ahead for home residential.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15398097*
> i'm on a campus where i can get at least 10mb/s but we have a 1gb limit for each day. it's gonna take you 18hours? it'll take me 10days. somebody top that...


It would if i actually got to Pre-load the game, but because of my POS internet i decided to order a physical copy instead. i just hope the day one patch isnt too big


----------



## t77snapshot

Almost done! wooooT:gunner2: I am averaging about 3.2 mbs, but appears to be moving fairly quickly.


----------



## skyn3t

can you believe it ? 700 KB/s


----------



## CaptainChaos

Good thing you have 4 days to download


----------



## Thrifty

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmuZ9N0pg_o&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Lune

This guy is so telling the truth







It's the COD players that were crying about the BETA being buggy.. that's because they never get beta and their BETA is the 60$ price tag.

http://tweakers.net/video/4179/dice-gamers-snappen-concept-beta-niet.html


----------



## spice003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15398333*
> Almost done! wooooT:gunner2: I am averaging about 3.2 mbs, but appears to be moving fairly quickly.


then there is a n update after that, which is like 2GB


----------



## Quesenek

I think my teachers know BF3 comes out next week. I have 4 mid terms, 6 essays, and two java programs due next week... Looks like I'm not playing BF3 till November.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrifty;15398566*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmuZ9N0pg_o&feature=player_embedded


That is to awesome!


----------



## redalert

Still not showing up in My Games Library. Origin sent me 4 emails for preload today hopefully it will show up later today.


----------



## Bacheezi

So I was thinking about getting 580 SLI for this....

Then I watched the trailer again....

Off to the store!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15397897*
> cdkeys or intkeys.com let you use paypal. Also, calm down! lol


? you can pre order on origin with paypal or does that not work in UK?


----------



## Esotericrj

I so badly wish we could play SP this weekend... this is absolute torture to sit here and know its on my machine


----------



## Fasista

Downloading!









It seems to me an eternity to wait until October 25


----------



## 006

Battlefield 3 launch trailer









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7GVSx7yMaA[/ame]


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *006;15398909*
> Battlefield 3 launch trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7GVSx7yMaA&feature=youtu.be&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2Furl%3Fsa%3Dt%26rct%3Dj%26q%3Dbattlefield%25203%2520launch%2520trailer%26source%3Dweb%26cd%3D4%26ved%3D0CDYQtwIwAw%26url%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DQ7GVSx7yMaA%2526feature%253Dyoutu.be%26ei%3DIeehTu3mMcLjiAK6wslg%26usg%3DAFQjCNEzOA-GB_kZ0De423oWBOPuddp1zA


Old









Also, *Battlelog* is now up.. wasn't there before







All we gotta do now is wait


----------



## Emu105

So EA just send me the pre download message 6 times haha! downloading now, 30mins to download nice job EA! can not wait!!


----------



## dezahp

So I just started my preload download through Amazon. For those of who you who are preloading through Amazon, does anyone know how this is going to work since it's downloading through Amazon and not Origin?


----------



## calavera

Wouldn't it be great if they let us play the single player now? Just have the multiplayer servers up on the 25th. This pre-load is more torture. arghhhh


----------



## glycerin256

I preordered through amazon and DL'd through origin. Just "redeem" your key on origin. It's in you Amazon games list online.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256;15399025*
> I preordered through amazon and DL'd through origin. Just "redeem" your key on origin. It's in you Amazon games list online.


Ohhhhhhh I was looking to see if there was a key this whole time....I did not see the "View Product Key" button until now.


----------



## syookhong

can't wait !


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15399097*
> Ohhhhhhh I was looking to see if there was a key this whole time....I did not see the "View Product Key" button until now.


That's because it didn't appear until after your download was available.

Glad I could help. I had to call amazon a couple times earlier today to let them know that they had a problem. The good news is that they seem to be getting everything cleared up!


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15398791*
> ? you can pre order on origin with paypal or does that not work in UK?


i did ordered with paypal but im in USA







, but i have paypal CC


----------



## NFL

Just finished downloading...now I get to stare blankly at Origin until the 25th


----------



## Herophobic

Calm down and stop thinking about it... you'll be able to play bf3 soon. Just try to find something exciting until 25/28(i know it's hard







).


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15398806*
> I so badly wish we could play SP this weekend... this is absolute torture to sit here and know its on my machine


----------



## [email protected]

LOL i finished mine pre-loaded. However a friend of mine is too dedicated finding a crack to bypass the online check and decrypt the files so he can just play Single Player and i told him he can be patience til Monday Midnight. He said no! lol. Someone is really addicted! I told him good luck cuz he ain't gonna find a way.

Some people are just that damn desperate aren't they?!


----------



## doomlord52

Got an email about this: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s-xPwnOoYw[/ame]

These people are terrible. The whole show is terrible. Why does this exist.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15399561*
> Got an email about this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s-xPwnOoYw
> 
> These people are terrible. The whole show is terrible. Why does this exist.


Stupid advertisement


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15399329*


lol ^


----------



## faulkton

i'm terrible at games like this but the graphics make me wanna try it anyways.


----------



## frankth3frizz

im so tempted to preorder off amazon! its 10$ off. :/


----------



## Shiftstealth

We got our copies in today and if it isn't a preorder it does not have the back to karkand code with the copy.


----------



## t77snapshot

I heard that some of your guys got multiple emails. one for the game dl yes, but what were the other downloads? dlc patch etc? I'm just asking because I only received the one email to dl the game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t77snapshot;15399777*
> I heard that some of your guys got multiple emails. one for the game dl yes, but what were the other downloads? dlc patch etc? I'm just asking because I only received the one email to dl the game.


it was the same email 4 times. still not showing up in MY games section


----------



## pale_neon

interesting. so even if people buy it launch day they won't get it.

i remember BC2's limited edition was available on store shelves for the first printing, i guess they're doing things differently this time.

2 days left to pre-order for those who want the game.


----------



## JedixJarf

Thanks for the info!


----------



## =Tac=

Car chase in Times Square? Too much MW vibe from the SP it looks, why must Michael Bay ruin EVERYTHING!









Good voice acting defeats over-exploding-explosions. If you write a good story, you don't need cheap thrills to keep it going.

Hopefully the game's SP isn't too MW-ish. You don't beat MW by making a game more MW-ish than MW3, you beat it by making it the new standard ABOVE MW.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Yep we had 2 different stacks. Kinda threw me for a loop. I was excited to see that they are finally making the limited edition limited.


----------



## aroc91

Read the news stickies.

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/365605-your-post-really-news-some-other.html

http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/226949-news-forum-essential-threads-news-thread.html


----------



## t77snapshot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15399790*
> it was the same email 4 times. still not showing up in MY games section


So just an email bug then, ok thanks.

BF3 showed up right after dl, but I heard from some there is some delays in your game library.


----------



## snow cakes

downloading


----------



## Licht

Steaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91;15399835*
> Read the news stickies.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/365605-your-post-really-news-some-other.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/226949-news-forum-essential-threads-news-thread.html


So I'm not a reputable source even though i work at best buy and saw the stacks and talked to people about it?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15399790*
> it was the same email 4 times. still not showing up in MY games section


have you signed out and signed back in? That's what I did


----------



## Bigspender

Downloading the porn


----------



## Kentan900

Do we get diffrent drivers for Battlefield 3 or is it the Beta drivers we should use?


----------



## aroc91

That's not what I implied at all. How about formatting? There's more to posting news than just having a reputable source.

Edit: Well, it's a moot point now that it's been moved.


----------



## MrSleepin

i bought the digi download limited edition on amazon... already downloading the game now!


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;15399822*
> interesting. so even if people buy it launch day they won't get it.
> 
> i remember BC2's limited edition was available on store shelves for the first printing, i guess they're doing things differently this time.
> 
> 2 days left to pre-order for those who want the game.


Guaranteed they have a huge stock of limited edition copies that will go out on the shelves because they don't have as many pre-orders.


----------



## faulkton

i wonder if bf3 is going to be more taxing on comp than witcher 2 with uber enabled?


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sam1990;15399985*
> Guaranteed they have a huge stock of limited edition copies that will go out on the shelves because they don't have as many pre-orders.


They had just as many of the limited edition as they did of regular. That was only on xbox though, all 15 of their pc copies were limited edition =/ then half of the xbox were limited. But like 90% of them are preorders. I talked to the guy that runs the preorders.


----------



## dteg

maybe it was just the 1080p video i watched on youtube, but awhile ago witcher was on sale and i was thinking about buying it until i saw that video. the graphics were HORRIBLE even in 1080p; so unless the video was just that bad i don't see how witcher could be as taxing as BC2 let alone BF3...


----------



## pale_neon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth;15400022*
> They had just as many of the limited edition as they did of regular. That was only on xbox though, all 15 of their pc copies were limited edition =/ then half of the xbox were limited. But like 90% of them are preorders. I talked to the guy that runs the preorders.


there were only 15 pc copies for an entire best buy? wow....

i guess everyone really is going digital these days.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pale_neon;15400101*
> there were only 15 pc copies for an entire best buy? wow....
> 
> i guess everyone really is going digital these days.


Yeah buddy i have a picture here:
http://gamersportal.com/gamers/kevinmcg/gallery/viewphoto?imageId=4093


----------



## McAlberts

now that we have all preloaded, what do we do with our lives till tuesday?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


now that we have all preloaded, what do we do with our lives till tuesday?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15400050*
> maybe it was just the 1080p video i watched on youtube, but awhile ago witcher was on sale and i was thinking about buying it until i saw that video. the graphics were HORRIBLE even in 1080p; so unless the video was just that bad i don't see how witcher could be as taxing as BC2 let alone BF3...


wither 2 looked pretty amazing and with uber-sampling enabled it was tough to run.. even with a 2600K @ 5ghz and 580 sli @ 900mhz i did not get a steady 60 fps @ 1080p.


----------



## skyn3t

how my new avatar looks?
Here we go Campers


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Esotericrj*


I so badly wish we could play SP this weekend... this is absolute torture to sit here and know its on my machine










Wouldn't it be nice if dice was just like.... "SURPRISE!! you can play now







"


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


i wonder if bf3 is going to be more taxing on comp than witcher 2 with uber enabled?


Not this taxing.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t77snapshot*


So just an email bug then, ok thanks.

BF3 showed up right after dl, but I heard from some there is some delays in your game library.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


have you signed out and signed back in? That's what I did










I figured out what happened, they sent the game to my old BF2 account/comcast email which I dont use anymore. I made a new account with my gmail account when I preorder BF3 so I dont know why it would go to my old account. I payed with Paypal with my gmail account too.

I looked around to see if I could change my email address but I couldnt find anything. I guess I will have to email customer service. I shouldnt even have access to my comcast email since I cancelled my service in March.


----------



## CallsignVega

How many of you guys are going to play the single player before jumping into multi-player? Just curious to see how many people are going to try and get the weapon/kit jump-ahead in ranks.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15400653*
> How many of you guys are going to play the single player before jumping into multi-player?


Yup
Me and my friend are going to try co-op first.

4% done pre-loading. Go Faster!


----------



## enri95

IS there a separate key code for 'back to karkand'?

Amazon only provided key for game and dogtags .


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15400653*
> How many of you guys are going to play the single player before jumping into multi-player? Just curious to see how many people are going to try and get the weapon/kit jump-ahead in ranks.


Never liked the single player in fps games, but since it has co-op I might try it out, but the MP is my priority


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15400789*
> IS there a separate key code for 'back to karkand'?


Every CD Key of BF3:LE comes with Karkand pre Registered I think with it


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15400789*
> IS there a separate key code for 'back to karkand'?
> 
> Amazon only provided key for game and dogtags .


I wondered that myself too but they did explained you would get the dlc if YOU did pre-order so i likely think we'll get it on the release perhaps? For free?


----------



## snow cakes

don't mind the flower its windows default for scenery XD


----------



## Fr0sty

campers be warned funny music video

  
 You Tube  



 
 enjoy


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


How many of you guys are going to play the single player before jumping into multi-player? Just curious to see how many people are going to try and get the weapon/kit jump-ahead in ranks.


There's singleplayer too?!


----------



## ljason8eg

Anyone else who preordered through origin not get the ability to preload the game?


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Dear Customer,

We recently sent you an email with details containing pre-load instructions for Battlefield 3. The game release date in those instructions refers to US Central Daylight Time.

For clarification, your local live date to begin playing the game is: October 28th, 2011.

Sincerely,
The Origin Team


Yeah thanks for reminding me -_-


----------



## [email protected]

It turns out Skidrow is working so hard to crack the Single Player cuz apparently a lot of people are impatience and wanting to play the Single Player now! LOL. I can wait til Monday midnight. I'm patience. I much rather wait til Nvidia releases a new driver for us too likewise.


----------



## Citra

I just preordered the game at worstbuy.









Sent from my HTC EVO 3D with Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Worstbuy? Hope you're talking about BEST BUY lmao.


----------



## 006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Worstbuy? Hope you're talking about BEST BUY lmao.


if you google worst buy you will see BEST BUY in the list


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


campers be warned funny music video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmuZ9...opvideos_music

1st episode of the new show the controller

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_s-xPwnOoYw enjoy










both were already posted; imo that controller show is the dumbest thing ever


----------



## Fr0sty

humk sorry for the repost


----------



## luanswan2002

I left a MW3 fanboy comment on the official launch trailer on YouTube just for a joke to see the reaction:


----------



## ryboto

So, I cancelled my preorder for the game, but it still shows up under "my games"...anyone know what that might be all aboot?


----------



## [email protected]

be nice to know what you said







Start making TROLO videos


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


I left a MW3 fanboy comment on the official launch trailer on YouTube just for a joke to see the reaction:




















lol thats a ridiculous graphic lol


----------



## luanswan2002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


be nice to know what you said







Start making TROLO videos










Lol I said "Gay game this is stupid MW3 ftw"..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*


Lol I said "Gay game this is stupid MW3 ftw"..


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


humk sorry for the repost



it was new to me, thanks.

pretty brutal watching those people play. But then i saw that tripple monitor setup


----------



## calavera

That show is a waste of money. Spend the 50k in rewards towards something else, jeez.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

BF3 all ready and loaded... just need for EA to pull the plug and LET ME IN!!!


----------



## EfemaN

Battlefield 3 Facebook page is starting to dish out random goodies for hitting 2mil likes. The first are wallpapers.


----------



## ivr56

Installed and Loaded

"This application cannot be used until the official release date has been reached. Please wait until the official release date and restart the application at that time. Click 'Exit' to abort the process. 
"

Cmon be it Monday night already


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


How many of you guys are going to play the single player before jumping into multi-player? *Just curious to see how many people are going to try and get the weapon/kit jump-ahead in ranks*.



What do you mean man? your saying that playing SP give you MP points/unlocks?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


What do you mean man? your saying that playing SP give you MP points/unlocks?










I think he means that he's wondering who's going to be playing campaign and who's going to be playing strictly mp and try and get ahead of people in weapons, etc.


----------



## Lune

I don't know about SP, but you can unlock MP weapons by playing Co-Op and that's the only way to unlock them (I think)

Quote:



"There's about 6 or so guns for various classes (or all) to be gotten for MP from playing coop. Like the M39 EBR," he said on Twitter.


----------



## Ratjack

CANT WAIT


----------



## TheSchlaf

Where is the cheapest place to pre-order?


----------



## t3haxle

With a bday coupon, origin. Without, amazon.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I bought a hard copy from amazon with the 2 day shipping from the amazon prime or something and it says estimated arrival is oct. 28th. I assumed it'd be here by the 25th if its 2 day shipping.

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I bought a hard copy from amazon with the 2 day shipping from the amazon prime or something and it says estimated arrival is oct. 28th. I assumed it'd be here by the 25th if its 2 day shipping.

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


Doesn't amazon have 99 cent release day shipping?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I bought a hard copy from amazon with the 2 day shipping from the amazon prime or something and it says estimated arrival is oct. 28th. I assumed it'd be here by the 25th if its 2 day shipping.

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


if you have amazon prime then you chose the wrong shipping method. choose release date delivery otherwise they will send it 2 day instead of on release day.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't know about SP, but you can unlock MP weapons by playing Co-Op and that's the only way to unlock them (I think)



LOL, really? great!


----------



## jNSK

So I got two e-mails regarding the release date and pre-load this morning. The release date one says:

Quote:



Thank you for ordering on Origin Store. The product that you preordered is now available for preload. To download your game just visit the "My Games" section of the Origin application.

Order Number: 8943528441
Product Number: 224766400
Product Name: Battlefield 3â„¢ Limited Edition
Release Date: 26 October 2011


The second one says:

Quote:



Dear Customer,

We recently sent you an email with details containing pre-load instructions for Battlefield 3. The game release date in those instructions refers to US Central Daylight Time.

For clarification, your local live date to begin playing the game is: October 27th, 2011.

Sincerely,
The Origin Team


...I thought the game came out on the 25th October? Did they change it or something?


----------



## XX55XX

Amazon is offering $20 credit on the console versions, and I got the PC version for $42.

As for "The Controller" on GameSpot, I watched the first episode and liked it. Typical reality TV stuff, but still pretty entertaining.


----------



## Ivan TSI

I already downloaded and installed it but how did i know that i got the Physical Warfare pack installed too?? Or that comes with a different Email/ code?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I bought a hard copy from amazon with the 2 day shipping from the amazon prime or something and it says estimated arrival is oct. 28th. I assumed it'd be here by the 25th if its 2 day shipping.

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


they definitively have release day delivery, i used it. free for me because i have prime, normally its just 1 buck.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't know about SP, but you can unlock MP weapons by playing Co-Op and that's the only way to unlock them (I think)


heard something along those lines in a podcast that was posted in this very own thread


----------



## CallsignVega

Origin BF3 finished downloading but it has been stuck on 100% "installing" for an hour now. Anyone else seen similar?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Origin BF3 finished downloading but it has been stuck on 100% "installing" for an hour now. Anyone else seen similar?


Yeah corrupted files or whatever, Uninstall and redownload.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Yea I got the prime free trial because its my first time using amazon. So if I get the one that says I get it on release, does that mean I get it that day or they send it then? Sorry for the newbieness I never used amazon.

Sent from my Bathroom using my Toilet


----------



## ivr56

Bit of both i think?
But MP is the majority of the weapon unlocks.


----------



## viper522

I DL the preload from Amazon while I was at work and it was finished when I got home. Installed it, then Origin pushed down an update (~500MB), and everything is a success (except it won't let me play early).


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jNSK*


So I got two e-mails regarding the release date and pre-load this morning. The release date one says:

The second one says:

...I thought the game came out on the 25th October? Did they change it or something?


it's the 25th for the US









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yeah corrupted files or whatever, Uninstall and redownload.


really lune? powderpuff girls as an avatar?


----------



## YangerD

Ah Just finished downloading. Wanna play now! lol


----------



## frankth3frizz

well i just switched it to the release day delivery. it was free too, but then amazon taxed me because im in Washington(Y U HAV TO B IN WA TOO AMAZON?!?!) lol. thanks guys.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


it's the 25th for the US









really lune? powderpuff girls as an avatar? 










I am powerful!


----------



## Vorgier

Bro, don't hate on PPG.


----------



## =Tac=

So... once the game comes out.. over/under "bf needs a patch" post a day at 4? I'd take the over.


----------



## Fr0sty

mp is where ill be at for the most part ...


----------



## GreddyGo

Origin servers are awesome! never downloaded with such speeds on steam, no matter what server I chose!!


----------



## Ratjack

everything good starts on the 25th

25th - Battlefield 3 released
26th - Nice new computer chair arrives
27th - ducky shine arrives

those 3 days are going to be AWESOME... bf3 marathon AHHHH


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


well i just switched it to the release day delivery. it was free too, but then amazon taxed me because im in Washington(Y U HAV TO B IN WA TOO AMAZON?!?!) lol. thanks guys.


yes it will arrive on the 25th. amazon has never failed me on release day delivery


----------



## Holycowe

why I only got 8MB/s downloading? Paying for the ultimate package with 120MB/s


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


everything good starts on the 25th

25th - Battlefield 3 released
26th - Nice new computer chair arrives
27th - ducky shine arrives

those 3 days are going to be AWESOME... bf3 marathon AHHHH


what's the big deal with mechanical keyboards, i mean i don't see any HUGE advantage over normal ones like say my g15 for example..


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

some people like the sound and feel of them


----------



## BigPharma

is anyone else having issues with the download? I've tried three times and it keeps stating there is an error and to re-log and try again.


----------



## Holycowe

downloading 30min already and only at 80%


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holycowe*


downloading 30min already and *only* at 80%


lol?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


lol?


Like my new avatar? Just created it! Jackey shared his epic skillz!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Holycowe*


downloading 30min already and only at 80%


Your name is my response to that post.


----------



## Holycowe

96% now, don't laugh


----------



## Holycowe

everythings done now


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## Holycowe

Oh crap I though I can play now. Not until 25th


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Like my new avatar? Just created it! Jackey shared his epic skillz!


The powderpuff girl made me laugh


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Like my new avatar? Just created it! Jackey shared his epic skillz!


I prefer mine.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


The powderpuff girl made me laugh










Powderpuff







first google image that came up!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Powderpuff







first google image that came up!











Lmao that's even better


----------



## dezahp

I feel pretty good right now...I was falling really behind and I spent nearly this whole week doing assignments and just finished around 6 weeks of assignments. Hope this frees up some time for me next week.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


The powderpuff girl made me laugh










I wanted him to keep it but he wanted to keep on practicing in photoshop lol. That one he has now was a helluva challenge too, there was a massive shadow which made the hair ridiculously hard to cut out. He did an awesome job on it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I prefer mine.


now go mad with photoshop and make the background transparent









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Powderpuff







first google image that came up!





















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I feel pretty good right now...I was falling really behind and I spent nearly this whole week doing assignments and just finished around 6 weeks of assignments. Hope this frees up some time for me next week.


I have exams starting the week after BF3's release


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I prefer mine.


yea but we don't know who urs is a picture of 0.o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I wanted him to keep it but he wanted to keep on practicing in photoshop lol. That one he has now was a helluva challenge too, there was a massive shadow which made the hair ridiculously hard to cut out. He did an awesome job on it









now go mad with photoshop and make the background transparent



















psssh, photoshop nubs.







although its been over a year since i've last played around in ps i doubt i'm any good anymore..


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what's the big deal with mechanical keyboards, i mean i don't see any HUGE advantage over normal ones like say my g15 for example..


with a mech keyboard it requires less pressure to actuate the switch than a rubber dome (depending on the switch). more accurate key presses, actuates half way down compared to a rubber dome which has to pretty much bottom out, lasts MUCH longer than a rubber dome keyboard. Just to name a few things.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


with a mech keyboard it requires less pressure to actuate the switch than a rubber dome (depending on the switch). more accurate key presses, actuates half way down compared to a rubber dome which has to pretty much bottom out, lasts MUCH longer than a rubber dome keyboard. Just to name a few things.


but can you pretend to press keys when entering passwords to fool people or try to see how far down you can push each key before it registers?







i guess maybe i'm too bored lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what's the big deal with mechanical keyboards, i mean i don't see any HUGE advantage over normal ones like say my g15 for example..


I think its more personal preference than advantage. I've had a Saitek Eclipse rubber dome thats lasted for almost 5 years but after getting my 1st mechanical I just like the feel of it way better.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


psssh, photoshop nubs.







although its been over a year since i've last played around in ps i doubt i'm any good anymore..


I used to be really good... just getting back into it now, everything has changed in the newer versions lol


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


what's the big deal with mechanical keyboards, i mean i don't see any HUGE advantage over normal ones like say my g15 for example..


I just swap from a rubber dome keyboard to a 6Gv2 mech keyboard today... I'll tell you that the feel for the WASD key or any other keys is like floating when you move your character around. You don't need to bottom out the key at all.

Example, if you ever play on a gamepad controller, the throttle button top right trigger and top left trigger. They don't have tactical feel (clicky), once you press it started to send signal.

Mech keyboard are half way down before sending signal.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I used to be really good... just getting back into it now, everything has changed in the newer versions lol


yea i tinkered around in cs4 and then i saw cs5 and some of the stuff if missing, like a few of the things that were in the old versions can only be accessed through downloading packs etc.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*   I wanted him to keep it but he wanted to keep on practicing in photoshop lol. That one he has now was a helluva challenge too, there was a massive shadow which made the hair ridiculously hard to cut out. He did an awesome job on it









now go mad with photoshop and make the background transparent







  
It does look good









Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*   I have exams starting the week after BF3's release







  
   
 You Tube


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


yea but we don't know who urs is a picture of 0.o


Susan Coffey I would say


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15404594*
> Susan Coffey I would say


Yup...


----------



## dteg

just googled her, mmm she's hot.
anyways i just tried to start my pre-load was downloading at 20MB/s until i got past the first 1gb(which is my bandwidth limit here at school) and then it dropped down to 20KB/s. so i got mad and canceled it =/ and now im stuck browsing on this slow internet until 3am when the server resets..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15404502*
> yea i tinkered around in cs4 and then i saw cs5 and some of the stuff if missing, like a few of the things that were in the old versions can only be accessed through downloading packs etc.


I went from CS3 to CS5... so much has changed lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15404590*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vz-6-MfpsJo


I'm at university studying electrical engineering, I can't fail anything


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15404829*
> I went from CS3 to CS5... so much has changed lol


that's almost impossible imo; when i was good i was using cs3. then cs4 and i was like ohhh must try and there was a pretty decent change but from cs3-cs5 it's like 2 different worlds =/


----------



## Jodiuh

Watch the reload closely...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn8GsZWMIm4[/ame]


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;15404853*
> Watch the reload closely...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hn8GsZWMIm4


Just how he pulls the ammo off his back?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15405034*
> Just how he pulls the ammo off his back?


he obviously was in cirque du soleil

that's how he got the ammo on his back


----------



## Ghost23

So... I watched the single player trailer.. my excitement went from "Meh" _to OH MY EFFING GOD !!!!!!!!!!!! I made a bit of a happy sound, I must get this game release day._


----------



## kcuestag

Let me be clear about this, *again*.

We will *NOT* tolerate people posting *leaked information* about a game which is not even out yet.

If anyone does this again, he/she will recieve an Infraction without any previous Warning.

I hope I was clear enough about this matter.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I'm downloading the game right now but Origin doesn't have a ETA but kcuestag said no leaked info but that also means the regular official release game as well?
Because I don't want to go into detail about the story or such.
I only inform about settings and menus.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15405833*
> Let me be clear about this, *again*.
> 
> We will *NOT* tolerate people posting *leaked information* about a game which is not even out yet.
> 
> If anyone does this again, he/she will recieve an Infraction without any previous Warning.
> 
> I hope I was clear enough about this matter.


Is there a specific reason for that? I understand if a product is under NDA, but I read the general forum rules and if there is no NDA on a product, thus no actual contractual or signed agreement stating that information can't be shared.

Where is there anything, legally, or in the rules stating that information on the internet cannot be shared until a specific vendor date? I don't see how this could affect anyone here, or OCN negatively at all. This information is being posted on gaming forums, news sites, blogs, facebook, twitter~ etc.

Yet somehow it's not applicable here, on OCN, a group of relatively responsible technical experts?

Edit: Not trying to be rude at all, but http://www.overclock.net/view.php?pg=rulestos states nothing on this issue and I can't find anything that says this is an illegal topic.

The only source of this being an issue is from you, so is this a personal issue or one representative of the forums? Perhaps I'm missing something, but I just am not comfortable on forums where moderators try to squelch or censor free speech or communications for reasons that aren't illegal or harmful to the community... or even noted in its rules that I can see (once again, I may have missed something).

This is a gaming thread on a specific title, talked about by responsible individuals only reporting information that is already widely disseminated. This is hardly "leaked" information. So I am struggling to see the animosity being created here by the free speech of a few individuals on a thread monitored by close members who come here daily just to share amongst each other.

This is information that's being shared on the official EA forums and not being deleted by the moderators there, so why the threats of infraction?


----------



## sockpirate

the game is in my games section of origin but i am not able to pre-load? Shows my purchase det etc. Just no pre-load option, i also did not get an e-mail reminder about the pre- like my buddy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I'm downloading the game right now but Origin doesn't have a ETA but kcuestag said no leaked info but that also means the regular official release game as well?
Because I don't want to go into detail about the story or such.
I only inform about settings and menus.


Even if you finish downloading it today, you won't be able to play it, as you'll need to activate it online within the EA Servers, which is 25th for US and 27th for Europe, 28th for UK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Is there a specific reason for that? I understand if a product is under NDA, but I read the general forum rules and if there is no NDA on a product, thus no actual contractual or signed agreement stating that information can't be shared.

Where is there anything, legally, or in the rules stating that information on the internet cannot be shared until a specific vendor date? I don't see how this could affect anyone here, or OCN negatively at all. This information is being posted on gaming forums, news sites, blogs, facebook, twitter~ etc.

Yet somehow it's not applicable here, on OCN, a group of relatively responsible technical experts?


The user who posted information about the game, made multiple accounts within the Forum (Against the ToS), later on, he decided to discuss about a game which is not released to the public yet.

There's no legal way to get the game right now, any unofficial leaked information posted before the 25th will be removed.

If you have any more questions, feel free to PM me or any other Staff member.

Thank you,
kcuestag.


----------



## Dom_sufc

Hopefully not been posted already:

Ultimate Battlefield 3 Simulator - The Gadget Show

  
 You Tube  



 

Even shoots you with paintballs!


----------



## kcuestag

^That's been posted a dozen of times already.


----------



## Inverse

It's not even all that cool, he'd never be able to get into a vehicle. Might as well play MW3. lol


----------



## Dom_sufc

Unfortunately I don't have the time nor the inclination to follow every post in the thread, religiously.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Even if you finish downloading it today, you won't be able to play it, as you'll need to activate it online within the EA Servers, which is 25th for US and 27th for Europe, 28th for UK.


Thanks for clearing it to me.
Then it's similar to GT5 release. No online until release day.
But I was able to play it 7 days before pre-order release day









If BF3 has the same safety as F.E.A.R I'd just set the time for the 25th.

Indeed repost is a repost.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dom_sufc*


Unfortunately I don't have the time nor the inclination to follow every post in the thread, religiously.


Same as me then. I just click on latest unread to see if I got someone replying to me then I go to the latest page.

Here's something completely unrelated but will lighten up all of us born in the 80's and to those that re born in early 90's as well.
un-embedded because it would only take extra space in this non-off topic thread.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqWAQ1pYtn0


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


the game is in my games section of origin but i am not able to pre-load? Shows my purchase det etc. Just no pre-load option, i also did not get an e-mail reminder about the pre- like my buddy.


anyone?


----------



## unit_86

Help
I have uninstalled origin 3 times last time searched for all files and deleted after install.
Re installed then gets half way and does this i've used 18 gig trying to get it to finish.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Help
I have uninstalled origin 3 times last time searched for all files and deleted after install.
Re installed then gets half way and does this i've used 18 gig trying to get it to finish.










This seems to be happening to some others as well.

Be patient and keep trying, that's all I can say.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Heh, I got an email today pointing out that although the game releases on 25th, I won't be able to play it because I live in the EU and will have to wait.

Yeah, thanks for that EA. Like I hadn't realised.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Help
I have uninstalled origin 3 times last time searched for all files and deleted after install.
Re installed then gets half way and does this i've used 18 gig trying to get it to finish.










firewall?


----------



## psyside

And why does EU users have to wait? any reason behind this?


----------



## Genome852

Anyone else going to finish the entire SP before starting MP?

Latest trailer looks amazing.


----------



## Nowyn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


And why does EU users have to wait? any reason behind this?


Well there's different days of the week when games are released in retail in US and EU, has something to do with management i guess, it was always like this.

Now, why they continue to do so with digital versions... Well God forbid we would start playing a game withsupposedly PC as a leading platform 3 days earlier than console fellas.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys also, could we please watch the language in this thread? Please avoid swearing. I understand everyone is excited about this game but please don't swear...

Thanks


----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15406001*
> Heh, I got an email today pointing out that although the game releases on 25th, I won't be able to play it because I live in the EU and will have to wait.
> 
> Yeah, thanks for that EA. I hadn't realised.


Dice is a Swedish company and I live in Sweden, yet I'll get my copy the 27:th







. Dice y u love for Sweden?!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15406027*
> And why does EU users have to wait? any reason behind this?


It's purely down to when new deliveries of stock come in. In the EU, they arrive on a Thursday, which is why games don't release at the same time in the EU and US.

I can't imagine bricks and mortar retailers would be hugely impressed if digital download customers got access three days before their customers.


----------



## unit_86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision;15406010*
> firewall?


The beta worked fine


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unit_86;15405953*
> Help
> I have uninstalled origin 3 times last time searched for all files and deleted after install.
> Re installed then gets half way and does this i've used 18 gig trying to get it to finish.


Gah, At laest i'm not alone, Last night it was downloading fast (for my standards) at 150kb/s to 180kb/s, now its capped at 60kb/s.. I've been up since this morning trying to get it fixed, EA's Customer Support failed









So, Far, i've figured a way, and many others have too, to back-up/copy the downloaded files to another folder after each increment, so far, I have 2 more days of copying and pasting constantly ahead of me.

Just copy the downloaded files [either > Program Files > Origin Games/ or > Program Files > Electronic Arts/] Folder will probably be named Battlefield 3 and copy to a safe area every once and awhile, once that error appears, check where you copied Battlefield 3 and paste it back there. I'm on 15% so far. Good luck.


----------



## unit_86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;15406238*
> Gah, At laest i'm not alone, Last night it was downloading fast (for my standards) at 150kb/s to 180kb/s, now its capped at 60kb/s.. I've been up since this morning trying to get it fixed, EA's Customer Support failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Far, i've figured a way, and many others have too, to back-up/copy the downloaded files to another folder after each increment, so far, I have 2 more days of copying and pasting constantly ahead of me.
> 
> Just copy the downloaded files [either > Program Files > Origin Games/ or > Program Files > Electronic Arts/] Folder will probably be named Battlefield 3 and copy to a safe area every once and awhile, once that error appears, check where you copied Battlefield 3 and paste it back there. I'm on 15% so far. Good luck.


Thanks ill give it a go. I did see it on ea forums its so annoying.. damn origin..


----------



## viper522

For those wondering how large BF3 installs to and just in case anyone needs to confirm the filenames/dates. This is official from Amazon pre-load and already patched via Origin.



















Levels!


----------



## uA-

I downloaded it and tried to put it on Origin. It made me redownload the entire game on Origin but at 20mb/s which is really weird (I have 2mbps down).

I'm not really worried about that since it finished in like 5 minutes and the files are all there but then I had to download a patch. Was that patch the day one patch? I heard that people who have the console versions already had to patch so I'm wondering if it was that that I downloaded.


----------



## viper522

I'd say it was the day minus four patch.


----------



## Tokkan

Wonder wheres that guy that said "Oh geez Origin ftw cuz i haz 20mb/s download" now...
Since people are getting problems downloading this...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15406950*
> Wonder wheres that guy that said "Oh geez Origin ftw cuz i haz 20mb/s download" now...
> *Since people are getting problems downloading this*...


I'm wondering if this is caused by having the game download to c:\program files!
Because, I had the game download to my games HDD, with no problems at all


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15405921*
> It's not even all that cool, he'd never be able to get into a vehicle. Might as well play MW3. lol


Why do you assume he can't get into a vehicle? His gun could have buttons to enter, then he would just walk forward to move around just as if he were on foot.


----------



## Fallendreams

So is the pre download the full game? Or is it half the game? I was thinking about borrowing my friends origin account to dl it now, so I didn't have to install it that night.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15407588*
> So is the pre download the full game? Or is it half the game? I was thinking about borrowing my friends origin account to dl it now, so I didn't have to install it that night.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


It is the full download


----------



## jameschisholm

I just downloaded BF3 on Origin, initial download size 11.4 gb / total downloaded: 15 gb?

Cannot wait until 28th 00:00 (thursday midnight).


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15407572*
> Why do you assume he can't get into a vehicle? His gun could have buttons to enter, then he would just walk forward to move around just as if he were on foot.


How would he control the car, it'd be pretty hard I'd say..... But it might have a pad on the gun I suppose...


----------



## jackeyjoe

You know what I just remembered? I preordered a box copy and my DVD drive is dead


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15407053*
> I'm wondering if this is caused by having the game download to c:\program files!
> Because, I had the game download to my games HDD, with no problems at all


EA Support had me do a Trace Route on their server, lots of Packet loss on their end, and there was 1 server which cut me off, also, after lurking in the EA forums the whole day, Origin logs show it only retries 1/6 times in which it stops, errors and deletes the cache which is preventing people from resuming where they last stopped, and the cause of it is EA's servers DCing people with Error 403, IIRC.

I'm one of the affected ones, But I may have found a way to prevent Origin from deleting the Cache, will let the others know if it works.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15407786*
> You know what I just remembered? I preordered a box copy and my DVD drive is dead


You shouldn't have a problem registering your key on Origin and downloading, the problem is you won't be able to until you have the key. I have a spare IDE DVD drive laying here, I'd be willing to ship it to you







Don't let the IDE fool you, it's a good drive, it's a Samsung.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15407722*
> It is the full download


So the full game is 11.4gb ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## jameschisholm

The full game is 11.4gb inside my programs folder.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm;15407879*
> The full game is 11.4gb inside my programs folder.


Same here


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15407844*
> You shouldn't have a problem registering your key on Origin and downloading, the problem is you won't be able to until you have the key. I have a spare IDE DVD drive laying here, I'd be willing to ship it to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let the IDE fool you, it's a good drive, it's a Samsung.


It's all good, I have one laying around here(I think), otherwise I can just steal another one out of a computer and use it


----------



## Lune

Oh boy... take a look at this! So many options and that's consoles! Can't wait to see what PC gets.










[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## EVILNOK

Has anyone heard anything about nvidia releasing a WHQL driver in time for BF3 release?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15408451*
> Has anyone heard anything about nvidia releasing a WHQL driver in time for BF3 release?


This is like the 10th time I am answering this question.

Yes, on Monday it will be released.









And yes, it will be WHQL.


----------



## DOOOLY

Anyone going to stay up on Monday to play it at 12am ?? It should unlock right ?


----------



## CBZ323

Coral Sea? anyone misses it?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15408469*
> This is like the 10th time I am answering this question.
> 
> Yes, on Monday it will be released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it will be WHQL.


Well thanks. Hard to find answers in 2k+ pages of a thread.


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15408622*
> Well thanks. Hard to find answers in 2k+ pages of a thread.


Click "Search in this thread" -> type "nvidia" -> Click "Go" -> answer was the second post


----------



## Amhro




----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JedixJarf;15400011*
> Dont sweat it, people here are idiots. Thanks for sharing the info.


Rules are rules. There's no need to make snide comments. I suppose you're calling the management that put the rules in place and the moderators that enforce those rules idiots too, eh?

I was merely being informative.


----------



## Lune

Battlefield 3 BETA Flash Light in real life

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsIHyRyETKg&hd=1[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsV3-IvS8UA&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15408063*
> *snip*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU&hd=1


... can't tell the differences between the game and realife... (almost)...


----------



## twm.7

Now I want to be able to set trees, bushs and stuffs on fire with my flashlight in game !
With a "FarCry 2 propagation" effect !


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15408924*
> Battlefield 3 BETA Flash Light in real life
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsIHyRyETKg&hd=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TsV3-IvS8UA&feature=player_embedded


I want one of those! They banned high powered lasers here but not flashlights!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twm.7;15409056*
> Now I want to be able to set trees, bushs and stuffs on fire with my flashlight in game !
> With a "FarCry 2 propagation" effect !


That was so much fun


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15407053*
> I'm wondering if this is caused by having the game download to c:\program files!
> Because, I had the game download to my games HDD, with no problems at all


There's the problem. It's on C:\


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15401835*


lmao dude wat tha hell


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15405874*
> the game is in my games section of origin but i am not able to pre-load? Shows my purchase det etc. Just no pre-load option, i also did not get an e-mail reminder about the pre- like my buddy.


Anyone?


----------



## CallsignVega

Did you update origin?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15409312*
> Anyone?


i got like 5 emails in a row of the same thing, you should email them if you don't get the email by sunday night.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15409127*
> lmao dude wat tha hell


I know for real.


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15409312*
> Anyone?


Did you update origin / restart it ?
Wasn't able to preload AFTER the mail, but restarting origin fixed that.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15409312*
> Anyone?


Maybe try the live chat option in origin support if the update origin and the other options haven't worked. I had to contact them yesterday and only had to wait about 5 minutes before I got to chat with a rep.


----------



## Fasista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15408063*
> Oh boy... take a look at this! So many options and that's consoles! Can't wait to see what PC gets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU&hd=1


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista;15409661*


Thanks for that .gif! No matter how many times I see the trailer, I can't get over how that solider leaps off that rock so awkwardly.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15409699*
> Thanks for that .gif! No matter how many times I see the trailer, I can't get over how that solider leaps off that rock so awkwardly.


His foot steps on something that's in the air, not even the rock. lmao


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15409699*
> Thanks for that .gif! No matter how many times I see the trailer, I can't get over how that solider leaps off that rock so awkwardly.


i'm pretty sure he got shot in the foot, which actually makes the animation look even more amazing.


----------



## Tobuk

^ I wonder if the soldier gets killed in mid-jump and goes ragdoll. Maybe?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep;15409747*
> i'm pretty sure he got shot in the foot, which actually makes the animation look even more amazing.


Yes and no, it looks like he gets a tracer to the right foot, but his animation looks like he takes one to the left foot...


----------



## Lune

Countdown series of GamerSpawn episode #2 is out

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv40meKVw5U&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## k0rnh0li0

my plan. stand in line @ 7-8 to pay for the game grab my number drop my aunt off and head back to wait in line fr my number to be called to pick up the game @ midnight release.

see you all on the BF and BF3 for PC > Console.

MW3 for 360 but heck its no match for BF3


----------



## Emu105

Guys my order is not showing up any more... wth!


----------



## twm.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15409978*
> Countdown series of GamerSpawn episode #2 is out
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nv40meKVw5U&hd=1


OMG OMG OMG


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*


Yes and no, it looks like he gets a tracer to the right foot, but his animation looks like he takes one to the left foot...


hmm to me it looks like the right foot that looks hit, but who knows.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Got to play it yesterday
awwww yeaaa


Troll much?


----------



## Evil Penguin

At what time does it unlock?


----------



## labbu63

25th 00:00 thats what it said on the authentication program


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Troll much?


once again, i must say you have not been reading this thread for very long, or you'd know he works for them, so he gets to play every once in awhile...

edit:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*


Guess i don't have to hide too much

I work for EA on origin, so if you guys find some bad bugs. Please let me know and try to reproduce the bugs if you want and see if it happens again. I can't fix em but i can report them at work and someone will fix them.

Also got to play bf3 sp for 10 minutes. First off, looks great even on pretty medium hardware, LOVED the animations for when the enemies get shot, i think it looks very realistic how they fall. First one took part in a train and then played the one we saw in the first footage of BF3


----------



## [email protected]

Still i wouldn't believe him. He could be trolling. There has been so many COD fanboys spamming youtube and forums lately. So i'm entitled to my own opinion. Sure maybe he does work for them but doesn't mean you have to believe every word they say behind a monitor? Speaking of monitors, i thought of upgrading to 1080p cuz i have been using my current monitor for a couple years now and it's warranty is down. Does anyone here think i should use

  Amazon.com: VIZIO M220VA 22-inch Full HD 1080p 720p LED LCD HDTV: Electronics as my monitor? I have it in my room as a tv but i NEVER watch tv much only in the living room instead of the LCD TV i have currently in my room or should i pull the trigger and get a 1080p monitor for NewEgg?

I can't wait for Black Fridays also, been wanting a new GPU but i am sure my card will fare well on BF3 anyways. Recommendations aren't that too high only a bit.


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


25th 00:00 thats what it said on the authentication program


Mine is saying 3am. (I'm east coast)


----------



## [email protected]

I'm very sure it's the 25th for all of us but time zones may be different. I know you can unlock them right away Monday at midnight if you had pre-ordered. I'm certain.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15410333*
> Troll much?


How is he being a troll in any way? He stated he got to play the game. So what? You're just being a jealous prick if anything.


----------



## [email protected]

Naw not jealous. There has been so many trolls lately. Not my fault if i didn't believe him. I ain't worried anyways. It's almost monday midnight. I hope skidrow fails cracking Single Player cuz they work so hard for this game to be released.


----------



## charlesquik

my pre-load on origin is 12.6 gb on 12.1.... and its continue to dowload.. what going on
?


----------



## [email protected]

Just let it download. Could be your DLC maps or something. You pre-ordered after all.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sim0N*


Mine is saying 3am. (I'm east coast)


im west coast PST time so i guess its based off of that


----------



## ivr56

You Tube  



 
 Some video from a recent EA event.
Showing Back to Karkand gameplay


----------



## doomlord52

Its somewhat unfair knowing that the game is just sitting on my SSDs right now, just waiting to be played. And there's nothing I can do about it.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15410468*
> once again, i must say you have not been reading this thread for very long, or you'd know he works for them, so he gets to play every once in awhile...
> 
> edit:


yea, i spent an hour of MY time playing the game, press was playing it so we get to play it against them. First time i played really and probably the last time, gotta pre order this biatch now


----------



## EVILNOK

Hey Dteg,
I was just wondering, are you the same Dteg I see on =SOC+ clans website/servers? If so


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Its somewhat unfair knowing that the game is just sitting on my SSDs right now, just waiting to be played. And there's nothing I can do about it.


Same with me i am dying to play, i have to work on the 25th too which sucks i might leave work early.

Does anyone know if back to Karkand, will be released same day for people that pre-ordered ?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

HOLY FARK BATMAN!! Epic trailer!

Can't wait till Midnight on monday at my local Gamestop!

A just a few weeks ago I swore I would never play the Battlefield series again after EA ruined it after BF2

  
 You Tube


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tobuk*


^ I wonder if the soldier gets killed in mid-jump and goes ragdoll. Maybe?


That's what I see...maybe a shot to the feet first then another round tot he upper body...


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


HOLY FARK BATMAN!! Epic trailer!

Can't wait till Midnight on monday at my local Gamestop!

A just a few weeks ago I swore I would never play the Battlefield series again after EA ruined it after BF2

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU


Makes me grow a big rubbery one....


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Makes me grow a big rubbery one....


You grow eggplants? So do I!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivr56*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yRo9LWUBM8

Some video from a recent EA event.
Showing Back to Karkand gameplay


Epic. Can't wait to play Karkand and Wake Island in BF3.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


HOLY FARK BATMAN!! Epic trailer!

Can't wait till Midnight on monday at my local Gamestop!

A just a few weeks ago I swore I would never play the Battlefield series again after EA ruined it after BF2

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU


That trailer is fail bunch of blanks feeding into the belt gun. Would have rather seen the game.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


That trailer is fail bunch of blanks feeding into the belt gun. Would have rather seen the game.


----------



## 8564dan

Downloaded and installed the game today







. Now have to wait til 28th as im in UK but am looking forward to reading about it on here from 25th


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*




















Those are blanks. The brass is crimped so that the powder still burns and it goes pop. There is no bullet in those rounds.


----------



## pn0yb0i

Yes of course.


----------



## mect_aw

Just wondering if anyone knows the process of getting the pre-order maps with a purchase of the physical DVD LE copy of the game?

I pre-ordered at Game over here in the UK cause it was Â£29.99 cheaper for a DVD copy, compared to digital through Origin which was Â£39.99, but was just wondering if it would be a standard download patch when the CD key is added into origin?


----------



## dteg

i understand what Hawk was saying though, i couldn't tell if you were trying to disprove him or agree with him...


----------



## XX55XX

Has anyone watched the first ten minutes of the campaign yet? Apparently, some guy has his hands on the game. I was disappointed that it did the whole "in-media-res" thing, but it still looked quite good.

I'm not going to link in case it might inflame the moderators' sensitivities, but it's there on the big video-sharing website for all the see. And EA hasn't taken it down yet.


----------



## dteg

watching that video is like eating cheesecake and icecream at the beginning of a 5 course meal. just spoils it..


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mect_aw*


Just wondering if anyone knows the process of getting the pre-order maps with a purchase of the physical DVD LE copy of the game?

I pre-ordered at Game over here in the UK cause it was Â£29.99 cheaper for a DVD copy, compared to digital through Origin which was Â£39.99, but was just wondering if it would be a standard download patch when the CD key is added into origin?


Limited edition copies have limited edition keys.


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


That trailer is fail bunch of blanks feeding into the belt gun. Would have rather seen the game.


It's a commercial. Did you expect real bullets?


----------



## charlesquik

wow i hate origin lol.. downloaded the 12 go.... started the installation and I was oh **** i forgot to change the installation folder on option! so i stopped the installation changed the folder to found out bf3 was gone and i had to redowloaded it.. problem is that ive hit my download limit of 40 gb and its cost 10$ per gb after that LOL.. ***


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


watching that video is like eating cheesecake and icecream at the beginning of a 5 course meal. just spoils it..


Couldnt agree more. Why watch it when you can experience it yourself in a matter of days?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


wow i hate origin lol.. downloaded the 12 go.... started the installation and I was oh **** i forgot to change the installation folder on option! so i stopped the installation changed the folder to found out bf3 was gone and i had to redowloaded it.. problem is that ive hit my download limit of 40 gb and its cost 10$ per gb after that LOL.. ***


i'm not sure about you, but i have mine set to keep the installers after download. so i could just copy it from one drive to the other, restart origin and it will say "ready to install"


----------



## charlesquik

i did that too but its gone for some reason -_________-


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*


Anyone going to stay up on Monday to play it at 12am ?? It should unlock right ?


Yes, me. And probably most of the people








Not sure if midnight, or 1 hour after midnight though... when it comes to Battlefield 3, seconds matter


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


EA Support had me do a Trace Route on their server, lots of Packet loss on their end, and there was 1 server which cut me off, also, after lurking in the EA forums the whole day, Origin logs show it only retries 1/6 times in which it stops, errors and deletes the cache which is preventing people from resuming where they last stopped, and the cause of it is EA's servers DCing people with Error 403, IIRC.

I'm one of the affected ones, But I may have found a way to prevent Origin from deleting the Cache, will let the others know if it works.










I have the same problem. i tried the suggested copy into another folder then when error occurs copy back but origin just deletes it straight away i can only get 40%

Edit: So just got it to work i was doing it wrong. you have to copy it back into folder after you restart DL


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15412020*
> Couldnt agree more. Why watch it when you can experience it yourself in a matter of days?


I think I am just really odd like that. I really don't mind spoilers, largely because I lack the will to ignore them.

Plus, watching a blurry 360p video of someone else playing the game is not the same as playing the game yourself.

I think a lot more videos of the campaign are now up, though no one has posted a video of the ending yet. I heard some retailers are selling their copies before the street date.


----------



## razaice

Will the battlefield 3 beta ever get out of my origin account?


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Will the battlefield 3 beta ever get out of my origin account?


You can contact EA to have it removed, I believe.


----------



## doc2142

Battlefield 4 Trailer!!!

  
 You Tube


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


You can contact EA to have it removed, I believe.


Why would you want it removed anyways? Be proud you owned the beta and played it? lol.


----------



## Ghost23

Hey guys, I get paid $150 Monday, I'll still be able to 'pre order' it on Origin and get all the bonuses right?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Why would you want it removed anyways? Be proud you owned the beta and played it? lol.


Exactly. I am never going to remove Alpha / BETA.. in fact, if they remove it I am going to complain on their EA Live Chat 24/7


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Why would you want it removed anyways? Be proud you owned the beta and played it? lol.


The beta was an open one, nothing to be proud about. You clicked the "download BF3 beta" button or pre-ordered. Good for you. The ALPHA is something to keep in that list.


----------



## [email protected]

That too! I have them both in lol.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


The beta was an open one, nothing to be proud about. You clicked the "download BF3 beta" button or pre-ordered. Good for you. The ALPHA is something to keep in that list.


Extra games = coolio! 3 BF soldiers > 2 BF soldiers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Battlefield 4 Trailer!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV-gn...&feature=feedu


Freaking sick! I liked it!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doc2142*


Battlefield 4 Trailer!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mV-gn...&feature=feedu


Oh they did it again! I love their youtube videos!


----------



## Ratjack

haha I just had to share this with you guys

  
 You Tube


----------



## XX55XX

I just watched the ending to the campaign. It was much less dramatic than I thought. There were parallels to the Medal of Honor ending - sombre and pensive, for one.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


I just watched the ending to the campaign. It was much less dramatic than I thought. There were parallels to the Medal of Honor ending - sombre and pensive, for one.


I just did too.. what a fail ending. Now that's why they should never go for campaign... they are just bad at it. Stick to MP and that's it


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I just did too.. what a fail ending.


Indeed. Medal of Honor had a better ending.

But I'm not going to spoil it for anyone.


----------



## bokolife

sigh... Just a few more days.
The pre-load data is taunting me with its awesomeness...


----------



## dteg

guys seen or heard about this?
http://games.ign.com/articles/121/12...QaSPKE.twitter


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


guys seen or heard about this?
http://games.ign.com/articles/121/12...QaSPKE.twitter


who the hell is going to watch that.... im going to be playing


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


who the hell is going to watch that.... im going to be playing



Quote:



we're playing it for you next week on *Monday, October 24*, 2011, from 12-2pm PST.


you know something i don't??


----------



## EpicFail

I feel like I'm going to die looking at the BF3 icon on the taskbar and not being able to do anything with it...


----------



## Herophobic

Delete it. I know, I'm a lifesaver.


----------



## ivr56

Hopefully we get a midnight unlock.
That'd be swell. I can play BF3 SP or Co-Op before going to bed


----------



## Thryack

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Ratjack*   haha I just had to share this with you guys

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6l4d...eature=related  
This too

  
 You Tube


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you know something i don't??


ahhhh.... thats what I get for not looking at the small details









Well then in that case.... i might watch it.... but i might not because I dont want to spoil the ooo ahhh moment on a live stream... i want to be the one playing it lol.


----------



## olliiee

So I'm in Australia and I think I saw at EB we get it on the 27th.. US gets it on the 25th and I can understand the time difference and all but really... I think I worked it out to be 2 days and 4 hours until you guys get it and 3 days 14 hours until we get it


----------



## pengs

I shouldn't post this...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


I shouldn't post this...


No, you shouldn't, why did you post it then?









I think I was very clear I did not want any videos containing leaked content before release.

If this happens again, whoever it is, will recieve an Infraction.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, you shouldn't, why did you post it then?









I think I was very clear I did not want any videos containing leaked content before release.

If this happens again, whoever it is, will recieve an Infraction.


Oh sorry, I didn't know those were the actual rules. I wasn't going to post it just for spoiler sake.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, you shouldn't, why did you post it then?









I think I was very clear I did not want any videos containing leaked content before release.

If this happens again, whoever it is, will recieve an Infraction.


somebody's gonna get the


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


somebody's gonna get the










5 bux says dteg gets it first









/ducksandhides


----------



## Lune

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...l#post15413789


----------



## Jodiuh

You tools. Keep the opinion spoilers out of this thread, lol.

All I wanna know is how brads fps is doing. That and more funny videos.

Also, lol @ u guys keeping the alpha/beta in ur list.









Edit: ROFL @ 1st reply...really...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


5 bux says dteg gets it first









/ducksandhides


loool, poopa how did i know it would be you that would say that.


----------



## Polska

Is it possible to download the install files on xp? I ask because I want to download the bf3 install files on my xp laptop, and transfer them to my pc. I am at my bandwidth cap and will have to wait a week and a half otherwise


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is it possible to download the install files on xp? I ask because I want to download the bf3 install files on my xp laptop, and transfer them to my pc. I am at my bandwidth cap and will have to wait a week and a half otherwise










that's a great idea, you should be able to though. something inside me says origin is going to check first but i'll hold that thought since i don't actually know...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is it possible to download the install files on xp? I ask because I want to download the bf3 install files on my xp laptop, and transfer them to my pc. I am at my bandwidth cap and will have to wait a week and a half otherwise










If it won't let you, use a "trial" of VMWare and Windows 7 30-day to download it.


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


If it won't let you, use a "trial" of VMWare and Windows 7 30-day to download it.


Will it let me transfer files from the VM to the laptop? Might be a little rough as the laptop has limited storage, but worth a shot if its my only option.


----------



## oomalikoo

Who the heck even plays single player?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


Who the heck even plays single player?


I do.


----------



## glycerin256

I am dedicated to not watching any spoilers before I play.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thryack*


This too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1MJa...feature=relmfu


Hahaha lol never got to xperience this when I played beta though.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Just ordered it now. Goddamn wait 3 days more than US :/

http://www.gamestop.ie/39732_PC_Batt...fare_Pack.aspx

Cheaper than on Origin.


----------



## XX55XX

I've watched half the campaign already.

Someone we've seen from the previous trailers dies in the game. Not saying who or how or where.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


I've watched half the campaign already.

Someone we've seen from the previous trailers dies in the game. Not saying who or how or where.


Any good? Cause I am mostly single player gamer. Not too into multiplayer at all


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I just preordered the game via origins, should I be able to preload the game or no?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


I just preordered the game via origins, should I be able to preload the game or no?


You'll get an email telling you when you can preload, afaik.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


I've watched half the campaign already.

Someone we've seen from the previous trailers dies in the game. Not saying who or how or where.


Dude the campaign trailers look pretty amazing. I don't want to watch any spoilers till I play though









Looks like DICE have done an amazing job. Does anybody know if its like a 2 hour campaign or like a 10 hour or...?


----------



## Aluc13

I have a question about benchmarks. Has this game been benched yet? I'm wondering if my system will need an upgrade to play it on max at 1600x900


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

hopefully my sig rig can play this at 1980x1080


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


I have a question about benchmarks. Has this game been benched yet? I'm wondering if my system will need an upgrade to play it on max at 1600x900


NDA won't be lifted until launch day, so no benchmarks from major sites till tuesday


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


NDA won't be lifted until launch day, so no benchmarks from major sites till tuesday


Ah ok. Well any idea how my PC will fair on everything max?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


That trailer is fail bunch of blanks feeding into the belt gun. Would have rather seen the game.


Do you really have to ask why they did that beyond cost reasons? Seriously...some people arnt' happy unless they biatch about something


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


Ah ok. Well any idea how my PC will fair on everything max?


I played the Beta on high with a 6950 1GB with like 60+ fps @ 1680x1050 on Caspian if that is any assistance to you at all. I don't think Max was working yet so I won't bother telling you what frames I had on that.

To be honest, maxing it sounds important but seriously, between Max and medium your not going to see enough difference to justify a $500 upgrade


----------



## james8

http://bf3nation.com/2011/06/battlef...y-good-enough/

Quote:



ps3 exclusives blow out any pc game and ps3 still isnt near being maxed out ps3 cant be maxed out **** a 2011 pc its nothing compared to ps3 exclusives



Quote:



If the console versions don't look as good as the pc, I won't buy it. I don't care that it isn't possible, I just want to have the best looking game. Who cares about gameplay? I will choose whichever looks the best. If dice can't make the ps3 and xbox perform better than ANY modern computer, I think it goes without saying that mw3 will be a better game. More people play consoles because they can perform better since they are made only for gaming and aren't filled with thongs like word processors, which make them run slower. If 80% of people do something, it is obviously the best way to do it. I hate pokemon because it has bad grafix. If nintendo made it look better than bf3 on pc, it would DOMINATE


are our little console peasants really that dumb?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


I played the Beta on high with a 6950 1GB with like 60+ fps @ 1680x1050 on Caspian if that is any assistance to you at all. I don't think Max was working yet so I won't bother telling you what frames I had on that.

To be honest, maxing it sounds important but seriously, between Max and medium your not going to see enough difference to justify a $500 upgrade










Yeah, I played the Beta as well on whatever the highest default settings they had. Since you couldn't change anything. Not sure what mine was running fps-wise.

I was more thinking about adding another 460. Since it would perform around the same as said $500 card


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Will it let me transfer files from the VM to the laptop? Might be a little rough as the laptop has limited storage, but worth a shot if its my only option.


Yep. Make sure you check "keep downloaded data" in Origin and prevent it from installing if you can.


----------



## Zackcy

Have a job interview, if everything goes well I might have a lot of moneyz and maybe build a nice computer, and be tempted to buy BF3


----------



## Lune

Come at me bro! Servers are getting up tomorrow ;o


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


Have a job interview, if everything goes well I might have a lot of moneyz and maybe build a nice computer, and be tempted to buy BF3










U haz not bought it yet?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Come at me bro! Servers are getting up tomorrow ;o











16 cores


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


Yeah, I played the Beta as well on whatever the highest default settings they had. Since you couldn't change anything. Not sure what mine was running fps-wise.

I was more thinking about adding another 460. Since it would perform around the same as said $500 card


Tbh at that resolution I wouldn't bother. OC and I rekon you could play mostly maxed settings. Save your pennies for the next generation of cards and a bigger monitor


----------



## ivr56

Quote:



Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 00:00












Hoepfully the retail build is more optimized for dual cores. I overclocked from 2.9 to 3.706 just for BF3. So im 1Ghz over instead of 0.20


----------



## razaice

Are the amd 11.10 preview 3 driver and the 11.9 cap3 driver going to be the newest ones out at the time bf3 gets released?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Are the amd 11.10 preview 3 driver and the 11.9 cap3 driver going to be the newest ones out at the time bf3 gets released?


Drivers will be in this link http://support.amd.com/it/kbarticles...DriverV3.aspx-
Just wait for them to come out on 31st, use the old drivers for BF3.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


http://bf3nation.com/2011/06/battlef...y-good-enough/

are our little console peasants really that dumb?










Yep!


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


Yep!


The console versions look decent enough.


----------



## gerickjohn

Well guys, to those having the download reset problem, I found a temporary fix to prevent deletion. (Will require you to have administrative access to your PC)

Go to Program Files > Origin Games [Or Program Files > Electronic Arts (If you installed EADM before) ] right click on the Battlefield 3 folder, then Properties, then click on the Security tab then Advanced then change permissions for "Everyone" and edit so that its set to Deny "Delete Subfolders and Files". Save everything and Origin wont be deleting after the error. I pretty much can leave it afk now, At least its better than Copying and Pasting.

Also to test if you have done it correctly, try deleting the folder or any file of it, If you're denied any access to it, then Yes, it worked.


----------



## Nelson2011

Finally decided and pre-ordered digital







, but might try to get a physical copy to put in my collection lol


----------



## unit_86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerickjohn*


Well guys, to those having the download reset problem, I found a temporary fix to prevent deletion. (Will require you to have administrative access to your PC)

Go to Program Files > Origin Games [Or Program Files > Electronic Arts (If you installed EADM before) ] right click on the Battlefield 3 folder, then Properties, then click on the Security tab then Advanced then change permissions for "Everyone" and edit so that its set to Deny "Delete Subfolders and Files". Save everything and Origin wont be deleting after the error. I pretty much can leave it afk now, At least its better than Copying and Pasting.

Also to test if you have done it correctly, try deleting the folder or any file of it, If you're denied any access to it, then Yes, it worked.


Just done it i hope it works so tired of copy paste mine was stopping every 15min.
Thanks heaps


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


http://bf3nation.com/2011/06/battlef...y-good-enough/

are our little console peasants really that dumb?










Are you serious that console mind people are that ignorance? PC professional to run high end. What? Huh? Is that why they never get into PC gaming? Because it is too complicated to use and understand?


----------



## tyuo9980

http://bf3nation.com/2011/06/battlef...y-good-enough/

that article is so horribly written. it seems like it was by a 13yr old.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*


http://bf3nation.com/2011/06/battlef...y-good-enough/

that article is so horribly written. it seems like it was by a 13yr old.


link not working


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Drivers will be in this link http://support.amd.com/it/kbarticles...DriverV3.aspx-
Just wait for them to come out on 31st, use the old drivers for BF3.


 You mean current drivers.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Are you serious that console mind people are that ignorance? PC professional to run high end. What? Huh? Is that why they never get into PC gaming? Because it is too complicated to use and understand?


Yes, and there is the dollar attachment as well. There is something to be said about push button and go.

I have no idea why I keep coming back to this thread. It must be boredom as it's nothing more than herp, derp, can my rig play this? What about drivers? Did you see this video that's been posted before? Tweet, tweet.


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unit_86*


Just done it i hope it works so tired of copy paste mine was stopping every 15min.
Thanks heaps


Yea, I was tired too, left it to DL overnight, with it, It didnt error overnight, but did this morning, When it did, It didnt delete my Battlefield 3 pre-load though, and resumed at where it left off. So I'm pretty happy.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


link not working


please go back a couple pages and use the link posted in my original post.

anyway i can't believe that after 6 years there are still kids out there that think their little station or box is better than our high-end personal computer.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey anyone know if we pre-ordered on origin are we still gonna get the gunclub m1911 silenced?


----------



## McAlberts

"I admit I'm just too lazy to send my PC to a professional all the time just so it can keep with playing the latest games. At least with consoles once you buy it, there's no need to upgrade it all the time. I may miss out on impressive visuals that a high end PC offers, but I save a bit of money as a console gamer since there's no need to purchase upgrades. Anyway, PS3 gamers should not compare the PS3 to a 2011 PC. Sure Battlefield 3 looks better on PC but it's not a fair comparison to make in the first place."

first off, who sends their pc to a proffesional to upgrade it. secondly, it is a fair comparison to make, mine looks better than yours.

end of story.


----------



## Vorgier

A realization just hit me in the face.

Where are our damn drivers at!?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011;15416257*
> Hey anyone know if we pre-ordered on origin are we still gonna get the gunclub m1911 silenced?


first i've heard about this..


----------



## [email protected]

I think you get these if you already played the alpha or previously owned Battlefield 2 Bad Co. Unless i am wrong? Would love confirmation on this too!


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15416023*
> please go back a couple pages and use the link posted in my original post.
> 
> anyway i can't believe that after 6 years there are still kids out there that think their little station or box is better than our high-end personal computer.


I am a proud owner of both the 360 and PS3. Ease of use, some great exclusive titles and easy to pick up when mates come over for a beer and bit of FIFA etc. This comes from the owner of sig rig.

Not sure I understand the eternal elitist debate of PC's versus consoles. Each have their own merits.

Back on topic: Saw some new footage on the forum recently that makes me think that the visual fidelity of this game is second to none. May invest in a second GPU


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15416414*
> I think you get these if you already played the alpha or previously owned Battlefield 2 Bad Co. Unless i am wrong? Would love confirmation on this too!


from the gunclub website:
Quote:


> BATTLEFIELD 3 M1911 UNLOCK
> 
> Get up close and personal with your M1911 Pistol. Access to the M1911 will be awarded automatically when you play Battlefield 3 multi-player with your EA Account.


----------



## Nelson2011

Hmm yea i think just joining the gun club will unlock the gun


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone know if BF3 will support earlier versions of DX before 11? I've noticed at least with BC2, DX9/10 work faster/smoother and less micro-stutter versus DX11.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15416283*
> A realization just hit me in the face.
> 
> Where are our damn drivers at!?


the drivers are supposed to be out Monday I believe.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15416649*
> Anyone know if BF3 will support earlier versions of DX before 11? I've noticed at least with BC2, DX9/10 work faster/smoother and less micro-stutter versus DX11.


It's just dx10/11 compatible it doesn't support dx9


----------



## SM0k3

Nice amazon still had it for $49.98, couldn't pass it up
I'll be ready to gun on release day.


----------



## dteg

k-mart was selling BF3 for $8.50. we all assume it's some kind of glitch but if you buy it at the $8.50 they have to hold up their end..


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15416842*
> k-mart was selling BF3 for $8.50. we all assume it's some kind of glitch *but if you buy it at the $8.50 they have to hold up their end..*


Um, no they don't.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15416842*
> k-mart was selling BF3 for $8.50. we all assume it's some kind of glitch but if you buy it at the $8.50 they have to hold up their end..


WHAT?? *rushes to kmart site

zoomed in on kmart's bf3 picture and saw "internet connection required to play".
so BF3 has always on DRM?


----------



## Evil Penguin

... if any of course.
Just curious to see which ones you'll all be using.
I'll be using the CH Fighterstick.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15416992*
> ... if any of course.
> Just curious to see which ones you'll all be using.
> I'll be using the CH Fighterstick.


I only have a PX 360 controller for flying but I may get a joystick. Been wanting 1 for awhile anyway.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15416926*
> WHAT?? *rushes to kmart site
> 
> zoomed in on kmart's bf3 picture and saw "internet connection required to play".
> so BF3 has always on DRM?


Probably, but who cares... It is an online oriented game anyway.


----------



## djriful

I use Logitech F710 gamepad... I don't like joystick... it's kinda really a single purpose. Won't work well for any other games I play like Batman, Dirt series, RPG.


----------



## SM0k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15416842*
> k-mart was selling BF3 for $8.50. we all assume it's some kind of glitch but if you buy it at the $8.50 they have to hold up their end..


Bet you 5 dollars they cancel your order and refund your money. Happens time and time again in these situations.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Don't bother with Kmart. I was one of the "lucky" few to order it for $8.52. I personally haven't gotten a cancellation email, but many others have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15417043*
> Probably, but who cares... It is an online oriented game anyway.


ah so for every other game we riot but for BF3, who cares








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk;15417068*
> Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.










you are hilarious


----------



## james8

I have a T Flight Hotas not sure if it'll work since it's like the least popular joystick out


----------



## 179232

A mouse.


----------



## JoeyTB

Logitech extreme 3d pro which I used in BF2 and in the Bf3 beta


----------



## SM0k3

not really planning on fly much but if I get hooked on it I'll be using my Saitek x52 that I only ever use for FSX.


----------



## imadude10

Saitek X52 HOTAS


----------



## Dustin1

Logitech Attack3 I picked up with Best Buy coupons for $3.00.

Cheap, works, AND get's the job done nicely.


----------



## dteg

well it was always worth a shot. i paid for mine full price so idc =].


----------



## Zaiber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1;15417151*
> Logitech Attack3 I picked up with Best Buy coupons for $3.00.
> 
> Cheap, works, AND get's the job done nicely.


Best $3 story ever.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Xpadder w/ 360 controller.


----------



## Poisoner

Genius MetalStike 3d


----------



## SectorNine50

Saitek X52 Pro HOTAS and Saitek pedals.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15417243*
> Xpadder w/ 360 controller.


xpadder FTW! I just got it a few weeks ago and I love it with the 360 controller for flying.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh thanks for the reminder. I need to go to Hastings tomorrow and get a joystick for flying only. Should be only 20 bucks. Logitech joystick. Hope that works with BF3.


----------



## Vorgier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15417243*
> Xpadder w/ 360 controller.


lol You don't need xpadder. Beta was plug and play.

I will also be using a controller to fly.


----------



## Juggalo23451

I'm old school son
Still have the Microsoft Sidewinder joystick booya lol


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451;15417322*
> I'm old school son
> Still have the Microsoft Sidewinder joystick booya lol


Those things last forever. The old Microsoft Sidewinder products were actually very well built. Doesn't seem to be the case anymore, however.


----------



## omni_vision

PS3 Dualshock3 remote


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;15417348*
> Those things last forever. The old Microsoft Sidewinder products were actually very well built. Doesn't seem to be the case anymore, however.


It's in my drawer right now I use it for FSX when i play ot time to time.


----------



## dioxholster

which is the best cheap logitech joystick??? there are a couple popular ones.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;15417348*
> Those things last forever. The old Microsoft Sidewinder products were actually very well built. Doesn't seem to be the case anymore, however.


I freaking loved my sidewinder joystick back in day for BF1942, thing was a tank and felt great.

Gonna be dusting off my ol logitech extreme 3d pro


----------



## srsparky32

logitech extreme 3d pro. good stick


----------



## marduk666

i have a Razer xbox 360 controller but i will use my mouse and keyboard has i prefer this for FPS


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I'm not envious of all you origin guinea pig users for this big of a launch on a new platform. I'll be picking up my phsyical copy at Gamestop at midnight thanks very much. I'm old school, I like to see, touch, feel and yes, even smell copies of my games, especially when opened for the first time *ahhhh good stuff*


----------



## ivesceneenough

not sure if this is legit for this thread, but if anyone doesn't want their amazon preorder dog tags... i am right here.....$$$


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15417455*
> I'm not envious of all you origin guinea pig users for this big of a launch on a new platform. I'll be picking up my phsyical copy at Gamestop at midnight thanks very much. I'm old school, I like to see, touch, feel and yes, even smell copies of my games, especially when opened for the first time *ahhhh good stuff*


The physical copies require Origin too. But I also preordered from gamestop.


----------



## Capwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;15417494*
> not sure if this is legit for this thread, but if anyone doesn't want their amazon preorder dog tags... i am right here.....$$$


Hey man I see your from KC as well..
Our LAN community is having a LAN on Sat. OCT. 29 for the BF3 launch ( yes I know it comes out earlier, But we lan till 3 am. Best done on weekends )..
We always enjoy new attendants.. Add me on steam for more info








mattlski


----------



## Dustin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaiber;15417227*
> Best $3 story ever.


What can I say.. I'm a cheap bastard..


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin1;15417556*
> What can I say.. I'm a cheap bastard..


For three dollars it's a steal.


----------



## 98uk

Logitech Extreme 3D Pro!


----------



## dioxholster

anyone try the Saitek ST90? i have limited space so im interested in it.


----------



## Captain Bucket

Logitech attack 3.
However - not sure if I'll fly with joystick or mouse, depends on the game. In BC2 I preferred mouse, but the choppers in BF3 handle completely differently... So I'll try both...


----------



## metroidslayer

I've been flying jets since battlefield 1942 with the keyboard only and I'm pretty good at it. Could someone tell me what are the main advantages of using a joystick? My friend actually gave me his Logitech joystick, I don't remember the model but it was 3D something lol.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroidslayer;15417673*
> I've been flying jets since battlefield 1942 with the keyboard only and I'm pretty good at it. Could someone tell me what are the main advantages of using a joystick? My friend actually gave me his Logitech joystick, I don't remember the model but it was 3D something lol.


Simply precision. Keyboards are not pressure sensitive, the key is either on or off, 1 or 0, full power or nothing. A joystick allows greater precision and in the end, feels more natural when flying.


----------



## Clawbog

AAAAAHHHH

BF3 keeps deleting....


----------



## metroidslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15417610*
> Logitech Extreme 3D Pro!


Just checked. I have the Logitech extreme 3D pro. I'll try using that. What button layout would you recommend?


----------



## tipsytoto

So, has the pre-download been hacked so we can play campaign yet?


----------



## 98uk

Not sure yet, the BF3 beta was pretty bad in terms of compatibility with joysticks. Apparently (that's a 50/50 chance with regards to DICE), it may be fixed in final release. Expect a full setup guide to come out somewhere across the internets.


----------



## andrews2547

Keyboard and mouse


----------



## gooface

my trusty Microsoft Sidewinder Precision Pro 2!


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tipsytoto;15417721*
> So, has the pre-download been hacked so we can play campaign yet?


nothing :/ only console peeps can play if they have the game already


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15417455*
> I'm not envious of all you origin guinea pig users for this big of a launch on a new platform. I'll be picking up my phsyical copy at Gamestop at midnight thanks very much. I'm old school, I like to see, touch, feel and yes, even smell copies of my games, especially when opened for the first time *ahhhh good stuff*


Hmmm ? Really ? The only difference is you will have a useless disc , and a box sitting on your shelf collecting dust!! OLD SCHOOL!!!








I already have mine preloaded, so no mindnight run for me.







The game is a cloud anyway whats the point of buying a useless disc?


----------



## Lhino

Does Origin give you anything that the retail does not?


----------



## TiFFman

Of course all come with the Back To Karkand DLC with preorder

GameStop: Physical Warfare pack. If you are part of their PowerUp Rewards, you'll get a free Prima Battlefield 3 strategy guide as well.

Amazon: You'll receive an exclusive set of dog tags for multiplayer.

Best Buy: The SPECACT Kit, multiplayer skins.

Origin: Physical Warfare pack. This also comes with guns for Battlefield Play4Free if you play that, otherwise same as gamestop pretty much. You got early access to beta for this preorder as well (so not useful anymore).

So if you order on Origin, unless you preordered this before beta for early access or you play Battlfield Play4Free, you really don't get anything else.


----------



## Chrono Detector

Just got mine on Amazon for $49, not going to pay $79 on Origin, Australian prices are such a rip off. Can't wait to play this game.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Here is the presentation for bf3. Don't think the entire thing was uploaded but here it is anyway.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuhEQsAhUjo&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9rqk2kL7zI&feature=related[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ekktuRD5ao[/ame]


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper522;15406589*
> For those wondering how large BF3 installs to and just in case anyone needs to confirm the filenames/dates. This is official from Amazon pre-load and already patched via Origin.
> *over sized snip*


If I had that size on windows I'd need at least 3840*2400 on my screen.
for it to feel normal.


----------



## tha d0ctor

I just bought a Logitech G940 for DCS A-10 Warthog so I might as well use it on BF3 once I buy that too:










Im probably not going to use the pedals though, it doesn't really fit too well with my style of seat.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15417694*
> AAAAAHHHH
> 
> BF3 keeps deleting....


What do you mean it keeps deleting? Have you downloaded and installed it?


----------



## Lune

Also rockets!! We can finally do something to ground with the jets


----------



## kcuestag

We don't want to know what you're doing on other Forums, if this off-topic continues I will be closing the thread until the game is out, and I will be Infracting everyone who attempts to create a new one.

Please stay on topic.


----------



## kcuestag

Thread cleaned, re-opened.

If it happens again I will be closing it until Tuesday 25th.


----------



## kcuestag

If you have any questions, please ask them via PM.

Do not reply to this message.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Amazon refunded me a $1.01 cuz they dropped the preorder price. LoL


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15418578*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also rockets!! We can finally do something to ground with the jets


I think I preferred it when the jets just played with eachother. And rank 145, how high is the highest rank unlock?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15419118*
> I think I preferred it when the jets just played with eachother. And rank 145, how high is the highest rank unlock?


Jet's need air to ground, was pretty stupid in the BETA couldn't kill a single infantry nothing worked.. you spray them in the face, no hits. Highest rank is 45 or 50 not sure, after that it's some stars and you get random unlocks from them too or something like that


----------



## Artemus

Compilation for your enjoyment.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vwbyg2tD7fw[/ame]


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15419129*
> Jet's need air to ground, was pretty stupid in the BETA couldn't kill a single infantry nothing worked.. you spray them in the face, no hits. Highest rank is 45 or 50 not sure, after that it's some stars and you get random unlocks from them too or something like that


Yeah, I know - they might as well have not been there, which was nice, if you weren't flying


----------



## Nova.

Oh man, I cannot for this







.. I have it pre loaded and ready to go...


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15419129*
> Jet's need air to ground, was pretty stupid in the BETA couldn't kill a single infantry nothing worked.. you spray them in the face, no hits. Highest rank is 45 or 50 not sure, after that it's some stars and you get random unlocks from them too or something like that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9;15419186*
> Yeah, I know - they might as well have not been there, which was nice, if you weren't flying


yeah the game felt like two different games: one you fight on the ground and one you fight in the air. as infantry you could essentially ignore the airspace if you wanted to. i'm glad they're bringing some interaction between them.


----------



## BillOhio

logitech extreme 3d pro worth $30?


----------



## MLJS54

So I don't know what to do... I only have ~1 sick day left before Xmas vacation

Do I use it on the Oct 25, Nov 11 or Dec 20?


----------



## mtbiker033

that TV spot they have where they say is it real or BF? it sure looks allot better than the beta, is this real or shenanigans?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vorgier;15417316*
> lol You don't need xpadder. Beta was plug and play.
> 
> I will also be using a controller to fly.


If past games are any clue, native controller support for multiplayer was not included in their last 2 or 3 games (Medal of Honor, battlefield play4free, crysis2). The single player campaign mode almost always has native support, but some reason, they exclude it for multiplayer.


----------



## kcuestag

My friend in the UK just pre-ordered the game on Origin as he wanted to have a pre-load.

He purchased it like 10 minutes ago, however, he still can't pre-load it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15419523*
> My friend in the UK just pre-ordered the game on Origin as he wanted to have a pre-load.
> 
> He purchased it like 10 minutes ago, however, he still can't pre-load it.
> 
> Any ideas?


He'll have to wait for the Origin e-mail, then restart Origin for the download button to show.


----------



## gerickjohn

Anyone here finished Pre-loading? If yes, can you give me a screenshot of

Battlefield 3\Data\

and

Battlefield 3\Data\Win32\Loc ?

Much obliged gentlement, Its to fix a problem of mine, Mine escalated from Reseting back to 0% to repeating % Downloads..

and the logs keep telling me
Quote:


> HTTP Timeout detected. Reducing chunk sizes and threadcount.
> WinHTTPChannel REQUEST_ERROR - error 12002, result API_QUERY_DATA_AVAILABLE


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerickjohn;15419602*
> Anyone here finished Pre-loading? If yes, can you give me a screenshot of
> 
> Battlefield 3\Data\
> 
> and
> 
> Battlefield 3\Data\Win32\Loc ?
> 
> Much obliged gentlement, Its to fix a problem of mine, Mine escalated from Reseting back to 0% to repeating % Downloads..
> 
> and the logs keep telling me


There you go;


----------



## gerickjohn

^ Thanks

OMG, I knew it.. I dont understand what Origin is doing anymore..










It seems to be constantly redownloading the same thing..


----------



## hp.

I wasted my whole bandwidth cause of origin , download erorr 7 times...i am so pissed. I'll start Ddos attacks on them with my 15Gbps botnet , if nothing happened i'll ask my 5-10 friends to do same at same time...they wasted my bandwidth , i'll do same.


----------



## t3haxle

This guy, should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hp.;15419680*
> I wasted my whole bandwidth cause of origin , download erorr 7 times...i am so pissed. I'll start Ddos attacks on them with my 15Gbps botnet , if nothing happened i'll ask my 5-10 friends to do same at same time...they wasted my bandwidth , i'll do same.


calm down there dude, you think i wasnt angry when my download of DS 2 reset from 85% on my 1.5 Mbps connection? took me 18 hours just to get that far in the first place, and is why i preordered the physical version of BF3 instead of digital.
Origin is still in beta, and as such they still have a little work to do on redundancy. Origin downloads game files multi-threaded (that is to say, all at once) While this works better on high speed connections, if you get a problem in your connection somewhere, that means that *all* the files are likely corrupted


----------



## allikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imadude10;15417110*
> Saitek X52 HOTAS


THIS.
I have 2 (count them) broken logitechs, a force 3dpro, and an extreme3d pro. Both died under the strain of mechwarrior 4 and Living Legends. The X52 has been just plain bulletproof.


----------



## ivesceneenough

so they are launching it at PST?

so i could go to gamestop/bestbuy/walmart at midnight, buy it, and then have to wait 1/2/3 hours to play?


----------



## funty3000

off topic nemesis how did you get your 12 gig of ram to work, im only getting 8gig


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough;15419724*
> so they are launching it at PST?
> 
> so i could go to gamestop/bestbuy/walmart at midnight, buy it, and then have to wait 1/2/3 hours to play?


I do beleive it will be PST, as EA is based in LA (or somewhere around there)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funty3000;15419742*
> off topic nemesis how did you get your 12 gig of ram to work, im only getting 8gig


Very carefully, I'll pm you when i get back from work.....


----------



## DBEAU

I think it's ridiculous that Origin is still in beta when they're trying to push their flagship game across it.


----------



## kcuestag

New Nvidia WHQL drivers are out tomorrow, which will include some Battlefield 3 improvements.

I'll do a clean install of Windows 7 as soon as they're out, as I do want everything as clean as possible to be ready for Battlefield 3!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15419759*
> I think it's ridiculous that Origin is still in beta when they're trying to push their flagship game across it.


With the amount of updates its had in the last few weeks i doubt it will be beta much longer.....


----------



## funty3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15419758*
> I do beleive it will be PST, as EA is based in LA (or somewhere around there)
> 
> Very carefully, I'll pm you when i get back from work.....


Thanks alot bro!


----------



## Darren9

I'm expecting to be mapping keys onto axis and an un-avoidable reversed throttle - just like BC2. (FLY5 by the way)


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15419781*
> With the amount of updates its had in the last few weeks i doubt it will be beta much longer.....


With the amount of complaints and bugs it has, It looks like a Beta all right, Sounds like how the Battlefield 3 Beta was.


----------



## njNET

Cyborg F.L.Y 5 Flight Stick! I love this baby..


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;15419324*
> logitech extreme 3d pro worth $30?


For new? Pick that baby up! Its a great stick for the price , I love mine


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


THIS.
I have 2 (count them) broken logitechs, a force 3dpro, and an extreme3d pro. Both died under the strain of mechwarrior 4 and Living Legends.



Pffff... real mech warriors use keyboard/mouse


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thread cleaned, re-opened.

If it happens again I will be closing it until Tuesday 25th.



Wow, who pissed in the mods cheerios this morning?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;15419324*
> logitech extreme 3d pro worth $30?


$30 to $40 is it's common price, brand new. But check out Best Buy's (For Canada) $95!









http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product/logitech-force-3d-pro-joystick-963352-0403/10081561.aspx?path=6b84a28a19047968955c144db3f3549ben02


----------



## Hawk777th

Just double click the game in Origin and let it do a date check. It will tell you when it releases for you.


----------



## WorldExclusive

BF3 Wallpaper:
I captured this from the Multiplayer Trailer on Youtube. Why not share with the community!

Pretty clear for compressed 1080p.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


New Nvidia WHQL drivers are out tomorrow, which will include some Battlefield 3 improvements.

I'll do a clean install of Windows 7 as soon as they're out, as I do want everything as clean as possible to be ready for Battlefield 3!










Same here hahahaha.

I'll even update my UEFI....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*New Nvidia WHQL drivers are out tomorrow*, which will include some Battlefield 3 *improvements*.

I'll do a clean install of Windows 7 as soon as they're out, as I do want everything as clean as possible to be ready for Battlefield 3!










source..?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


source..?










ManuelG over @ Nvidia forums.


----------



## Artemus

If you didn't know, Battlefield 3 Blog has tons of information on Weapons, Maps, Vehicles, Classes, and everything else BF3 related.


----------



## Hawk777th

This is also a great resource.
http://battlefieldo.com/


----------



## Vrait

Only one more day! It releases midnight Monday!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

2 more days guys!

This website is also a great resource: http://mp1st.com/


----------



## Vrait

That sucks for people who didn't pre-order

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

I just realized the launch is on Monday midnight at 12:01pm PST so if i live in Central Eastern United States meaning we'd have to wait 3 hours pass midnight? I gotta google the time zones. That sucks but at least it will be launched that night otherwise i can change the time zone


----------



## CallsignVega

Any AMD Eyefinity crossfire users run driver 11.9 during BF3 beta? How did it work?

The preview drivers designed for BF3 crash for me in Eyefinity. Just wondering if I will be screwed on release week as I am forced to run 11.9 CAP3 instead of 11.10 Preview 3.


----------



## Gib007

Friday for us!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


That sucks for people who didn't pre-order

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Well, they have told us about a bajillion times "preorder to get back to karkand free" these past few months. You snooze you lose. Can't say we weren't informed enough.


----------



## [email protected]

I figured it out. I think it means 2 clock or so for Central and Eastern United States people. Since theirs in PST launches midnight. Ain't complaining here







Sucks though. I wanna start exactly midnight lmao. Do you think we'll be able to have new Nvidia drivers by monday or early today?


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I just realized the launch is on Monday midnight at 12:01pm PST so if i live in Central Eastern United States meaning we'd have to wait 3 hours pass midnight? I gotta google the time zones. That sucks but at least it will be launched that night otherwise i can change the time zone










You could look at it like this, people in PST that wait in line for the midnight release have to hurry home, install it, update it, then try getting on a server to play. All other timezones will have time to sleep in, pick it up, get home, and be ready. Of course the digital download gives you an edge as well. I bet it will be hard to get on a server to play for the first 6-8 hours or so...lol


----------



## phz10

About to pre-load this beast!


----------



## xJavontax

Not sure yet. Either my Microsoft Sidewinder USB Joystick, or my Xbox 360 Gamepad.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


You could look at it like this, people in PST that wait in line for the midnight release have to hurry home, install it, update it, then try getting on a server to play. All other timezones will have time to sleep in, pick it up, get home, and be ready. Of course the digital download gives you an edge as well. I bet it will be hard to get on a server to play for the first 6-8 hours or so...lol


You really think most of us would bother play Multiplayer first? NO.. I'd be playing single player and you DON'T need to get on battelog to do that!


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You really think most of us would bother play Multiplayer first? NO.. I'd be playing single player and you DON'T need to get on battelog to do that!










Yes, of course, especially when you're part of a team/clan and/or have preordered a server...lol Battlelog will be up and running as well.


----------



## Emu105

Ok guys just open up the game hit next and it tells you what time you'll get to unlock the game for me it says

Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 03:00

better be AM!


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Only one more day! It releases midnight Monday!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Actually it releases at 3AM Tuesday for those of us on Eastern time. It launches at midnight for those in the Pacific timezone.


----------



## Artemus

Unlock Battlefield 3 multiplayer weapons in co-op


----------



## Hawk777th

Can you play the entire Campaign coop?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Ok guys just open up the game hit next and it tells you what time you'll get to unlock the game for me it says

Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 03:00

better be AM!


Actually EASTERN time will be Monday night at 3am yep. I just found that out recently in Battlefield 3 forums.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Can you play the entire Campaign coop?


No not the entire campaign just the coop section


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Actually EASTERN time will be Monday night at 3am yep. I just found that out recently in Battlefield 3 forums.


You mean tuesday since 3am would be the next day lol

Also you do need battlelog to play SP since you have to click campaign in battlelog to launch it


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


No not the entire campaign just the coop section


Any idea how big that is? Havent heard much about it.


----------



## c0ld

Have you guys seen this one? Argh I cant wait 2 more days!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=eedRhcpOsuU


----------



## [email protected]

Man that video is so badass!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I'd be playing single player and you DON'T need to get on battelog to do that!










Ummm... eh.... umm... rofl. Yes, you do.

Edit: Ok, Zh1retard says you won't need Battlelog for single player, but everything else I've seen (including developer interviews) says Battlelog is used for everything. Zh1retard has been wrong on plenty of other things, so I'm not taking his word for it.

Fredrik Loving, executive producer for Battlelog at 2:21.
http://youtu.be/0vyfbIbUHnw?t=2m21s


----------



## c0ld

How do you embed youtube here?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


How do you embed youtube here?


You just post the link and it will insert it automatically.

Just make sure the video is not about the Battlefield 3 campaign, else I will delete it.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You just post the link and it will insert it automatically.

Just make sure the video is not about the Battlefield 3 campaign, else I will delete it.










I did on my post above just showed a link


----------



## Fallendreams

So even though I'm getting the game at 12:00 est am ill have to wait till 3:00am? But console peeps can play right away but the PC has to wait till 3:00am ? Makes no sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

You Tube  



 
worked for me


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I did on my post above just showed a link










Yeah, it's picky like that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I did on my post above just showed a link










Just post it and it will end up showing as a Video.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


So even though I'm getting the game at 12:00 est am ill have to wait till 3:00am? But console peeps can play right away but the PC has to wait till 3:00am ? Makes no sense.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Consoles are priority, as usual. Remember DICE saying Battlefield 3 was a PC port? Yeah, right.


----------



## dteg

if you look closely at his link it has "embedded_player" in it, which means its not the actual video link which is why it didn't work


----------



## trendy

I pre loaded the game, but I don't think I'll play until Tuesday afternoon. I have a really short turn around on Mondays between shifts :-/

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Consoles are priority, as usual. Remember DICE saying Battlefield 3 was a PC port? Yeah, right.










Hehehe I believe EA is making consoles the priority.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtyworks

I've pre-ordered, pre-loaded and got a second card for this game


----------



## Sagaris

Don't think this has been posted yet (god this thread moves fast).

I will be doing this over and over and over and over and over again. Hot damn.

  
 You Tube


----------



## 8564dan

Is BF3 a console port? I thought PC was the main platform?

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sagaris*


Don't think this has been posted yet (god this thread moves fast).

I will be doing this over and over and over and over and over again. Hot damn.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhzloVCkLiU


i will definitely be doing this over and over as well.. first thing i'm going to try is to see how late i can pull the parachute, kinda like a HALO jump =]


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


if you look closely at his link it has "embedded_player" in it, which means its not the actual video link which is why it didn't work


Ahh I see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU

worked for me










Well this one was, I changed my pants afterwards


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Is BF3 a console port? I thought PC was the main platform?

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


It's not a console port


----------



## penguin0

My preload doesn't work. At around 25% I get an error and I have to start over...


----------



## Lifeshield

Xbox 360 control pad. No need to buy anything else for me personally.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*


I've pre-ordered, pre-loaded and got a second card for this game


















Nice!! I need to pick up one more soon.


----------



## c0ld

I got the funds for an extra card, but I think ill wait how it plays.

Good thing Im free Tuesday from work and school SCORE!


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


I'm old school son
Still have the Microsoft Sidewinder joystick booya lol


Me too, Unfortunately I don't think Win7 will work with my old 3D Pro. I need a new JS for BF3. I plan on being a "plane fairy"

Any suggestions? I don't need something high end like those that flight sim would, just a resistant, ruddered, joystick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *njNET*


Cyborg F.L.Y 5 Flight Stick! I love this baby..


Does that have good resistance?


----------



## Emu105

2 days left !









  
 You Tube


----------



## weebeast

4 days left for me lol


----------



## Maysam

Think the rig in my sig can handle this game?
on what settings? FPS?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


Think the rig in my sig can handle this game?
on what settings? FPS?


Medium @ 1080p = 60fps or so.

My laptop ran the beta @ 1080p on low at 73fps average, and thats with a 460m.


----------



## Maysam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *doomlord52*


Medium @ 1080p = 60fps or so.

My laptop ran the beta @ 1080p on low at 73fps average, and thats with a 460m.


Thats not bad, not going to bother upgrading till Christmas season then, I barely find time to play during the semester anyways.


----------



## RAFFY

Quick question i am pre-loading the game right now via origin with cloud enabled. I do plan to upgrade my operating system to windows 7 ultimate and do a fresh install. The game is downloading in to the default folder C:/Program Files(x86)/Origin Games/Battlefield 3, can i save the Origin and Origin games folder on to my backup hdd re-install windows then drag the folder into the correct spot and have it play? Or will i need to download the game over again? Reason i ask is that i am in china in an international students dormitory and they throttle are internet like crazy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


Thats not bad, not going to bother upgrading till Christmas season then, I barely find time to play during the semester anyways.


With my SigRig/Laptop i was able to play the beta on high at 1680x945p with 60+ fps. You'll be able to play the game at 1080p with no issues and hopefully play it even better after christmas.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


I got the funds for an extra card, but I think ill wait how it plays.

Good thing Im free Tuesday from work and school SCORE!


Lucky. I would call out of work but I'm saving that for Nov 5th!!! RTR

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


can i save the Origin and Origin games folder on to my backup hdd re-install windows then drag the folder into the correct spot


Yes backup the origin games folder. re-install origin and start the download, pause it and close origin. Now copy over the games folder and when you reopen origin it should say ready to install


----------



## crashoran

Have it preloaded. Too bad I can't call in sick for work Tuesday...


----------



## YangerD

Anyone else's Origin chat disabled?


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Anyone else's Origin chat disabled?


Mine works fine but I don't see you online.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *twm.7*


Mine works fine but I don't see you online.


Hmm, I don't know what's wrong. All I did was add my Bad Company 2 code to my games list then restart and now it's Chat Disabled.


----------



## dan_ep82

So has anyone got offical word on the use of a VPN to activate early?

EA/DICE are igonring any "how to " threads on the forums won't answer via twitter etc

Also in the EA UK forums they ARE closing threads claiming EA/DICE have promised bans/reprecussions which are fake (obviously hence this post)

It'd just be nice to know if you can or not,if they say no I'll wait rather than risking a ban.


----------



## odditory

They're not going to ban anyone for VPN'ing in early. Read between the lines. EA has spent countless millions on generating good publicity, last thing they want is bad publicity. The only reason they're unlocking it a few days later for you guys is politics with your brick&mortar stores and keeping them happy, but at the same time they're not going to be militant about enforcing it.


----------



## Clawbog

I'm really disappointed right now... Anyone know what to do? It finished downloading I guess, but when I click the download arrow next to the percent done, it says "finalizing" and then that error comes up..


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys please refrain from discussing hacks and telling others how to acquire and play the game early. You guys are breaking the eula.Thus, the TOS.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;15423692*
> Guys please refrain from discussing hacks and telling others how to acquire and play the game early. You guys are breaking the eula.Thus, the TOS.


EA allows it, how are we breaking anything : /


----------



## tango bango

I purchased the hard copy (pre-order from game stop).Can I pre download.Also should I go ahead and install origin. Thanks


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15423764*
> I purchased the hard copy (pre-order from game stop).Can I pre download.Also should I go ahead and install origin. Thanks


No pre-downloading, unless you purchased a digital copy. You'll want to have Origin installed.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15423764*
> I purchased the hard copy (pre-order from game stop).Can I pre download.Also should I go ahead and install origin. Thanks


You could pre-download if you had the hard copy with you already, but since you don't, you can't access your cd-key, so you can't.


----------



## Artemus

Camo that can be changed.








[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrdFTX6u7c4[/ame]


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone know if you can play BF3 with all MSI Afterburner features enabled? To this day, BC2 punkbuster locks your computer up if enabled low level hardware access is enabled. (GPU voltage control).


----------



## dteg

i bet you can't. i can't play BF2 with afterburner on either.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15423863*
> Anyone know if you can play BF3 with all MSI Afterburner features enabled? To this day, BC2 punkbuster locks your computer up if enabled low level hardware access is enabled. (GPU voltage control).


I was playing the beta just fine with AB running


----------



## james8

haha i'm glad i preordered retail after seeing all these problems with downloading.
never trust digital distribution for your full-price purchases


----------



## Jodiuh

Never had an issue with Afterburner's OSD on BC2 or BF3's beta.

No issues with Origin download either.

Nvidia driver crashes while rearranging icons however, lol!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


I was playing the beta just fine with AB running


in the first part of the beta punkbuster was not enabled. coming on to the end it was enabled but not fully functional. we can't say for sure whether or not afterburner is gonna work in the full release.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


haha i'm glad i preordered retail after seeing all these problems with downloading.
never trust digital distribution for your full-price purchases










Mine works fine


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


EA allows it, how are we breaking anything : /


----------



## Artemus

Battlefield 3 Server Browser on Consoles Revealed


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*












you think cats>dogs therefore no proof is necessary


----------



## twm.7

How are the camos unlocked ? DLC like the specact one ?

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *dteg*   you think cats>dogs therefore no proof is necessary














  
   
 You Tube


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eedRhcpOsuU

worked for me










Lol I love how at the end of the video it says "above and beyond the call". Should have added (of Duty).


----------



## thrgk

Hey, i preordered the download version on amazon, and downloaded the pre download, but how can i download the patch so i dont have to tuesday? or i cant, and just have to wait? Is there a download link or something?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


I was playing the beta just fine with AB running



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Never had an issue with Afterburner's OSD on BC2 or BF3's beta.

No issues with Origin download either.

Nvidia driver crashes while rearranging icons however, lol!


Guys, the MSI Afterburner issue is with AMD HD6000 cards, not Nvidia.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I have a question about our beta soldiers. Does our soldiers we played with in the beta carry over when the game is actually released or we have to start over? Sorry just been a little curious.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## xtascox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I have a question about our beta soldiers. Does our soldiers we played with in the beta carry over when the game is actually released or we have to start over? Sorry just been a little curious.

Sent from my HTC Vision


No they do not.


----------



## dteg

negative.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Geez, I can't believe it's been a whole year now since this thread was started.


----------



## dteg

hey! it's mr. 2nd post =]


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtascox*


No they do not.


Oh start over then huh. Good thing the beta gave me enough experience though. Thanks.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dazedfive*


Yes backup the origin games folder. re-install origin and start the download, pause it and close origin. Now copy over the games folder and when you reopen origin it should say ready to install


+1 rep thank you sir


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


hey! it's mr. 2nd post =]


Oh wow, totally forgot about that. I haven't scrolled past the first post in forever.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Geez, I can't believe it's been a whole year now since this thread was started.










and we're at 2214 pages.
is there any thread as large as this on this forum?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


and we're at 2214 pages.
is there any thread as large as this on this forum?


This thread is tiny compared to the British overclockers thread


----------



## Kilkin

I have a problem downloading the game. Bought a digital copy from origin and I am all set but I canÂ´t choose the destination folder. Since my SSD is only 40GB I will never have more than 10GB of free space at any given time. I didnÂ´t need larger drive, since I only use it for OS, Office, Photoshop and some other programs.

Is it possible to choose destination drive, or is it only possible to download it on the same drive as Origin? Will it help if I re-install Origin to my WD caviar?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Guys, the MSI Afterburner issue is with AMD HD6000 cards, not Nvidia.










Yeah, it's not just AB though. GPU-Z/EVGA Prec/ASUS Trix also. I think it was AB beta 6 that included an option to disable low level access in the settings to make it easy to workaround PB's bug.


----------



## james8

found out that the retail won't ship with steel boxes


----------



## Capwn

Am I the only one here thats stoked about the Co-OP?? Its been a while since we had a kick ass co op game..


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


This thread is tiny compared to the British overclockers thread


bet they didn't get to this size as fast as us though =]


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilkin*


I have a problem downloading the game. Bought a digital copy from origin and I am all set but I canÂ´t choose the destination folder. Since my SSD is only 40GB I will never have more than 10GB of free space at any given time. I didnÂ´t need larger drive, since I only use it for OS, Office, Photoshop and some other programs.

Is it possible to choose destination drive, or is it only possible to download it on the same drive as Origin? Will it help if I re-install Origin to my WD caviar?


Click the gear icon, settings and then in the General tab is allows you set locations for downloaded games and game installers. If not, update your Origin client.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilkin*


I have a problem downloading the game. Bought a digital copy from origin and I am all set but I canÂ´t choose the destination folder. Since my SSD is only 40GB I will never have more than 10GB of free space at any given time. I didnÂ´t need larger drive, since I only use it for OS, Office, Photoshop and some other programs.

*Is it possible to choose destination drive,* or is it only possible to download it on the same drive as Origin? Will it help if I re-install Origin to my WD caviar?


You should be able to choose where you want Origin games to be installed








bump









edit ^^^^^^


----------



## rush2049

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Click the gear icon, settings and then in the General tab is allows you set locations for downloaded games and game installers. If not, update your Origin client.


Currently for Origin, the install directory and the game directory are the same place.... kind of annoying


----------



## Slayem

Counting down the hours...tick...tock..


----------



## furmark

i get paid on the 27Th looks like i can pay Â£7 for next day delivery on Amazon so ill have it on release in the UK







so that's a negative on the drinks at a friends house on Saturday and a Halloween party on Monday .


----------



## thrgk

ok, amazon pre download is complete, just wait for tuesday for the patch, or can i dl that early also?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I just a got a major gamer hard on....

This is the battlefield series I used to know and love back with 1942. Im still deeply saddned that EA canceled PC version of BF 1943 but I'll take BF3 to help heal my heart, especially if the single player is anywhere near this cool

  
 You Tube


----------



## =Tac=

^^ Didn't remember 1942 having a SP story...

Too bad 1943 wasn't on PC, though not like it was anything close to the content of 1942.


----------



## ignite

Anyone going to jump into some Co-op after release (since there are supposed to be unlocks there too)?

I'm down for some if anyone wants too!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kilkin*


I have a problem downloading the game. Bought a digital copy from origin and I am all set but I canÂ´t choose the destination folder. Since my SSD is only 40GB I will never have more than 10GB of free space at any given time. I didnÂ´t need larger drive, since I only use it for OS, Office, Photoshop and some other programs.

Is it possible to choose destination drive, or is it only possible to download it on the same drive as Origin? Will it help if I re-install Origin to my WD caviar?


you can use Steammover and copy it over to the SSD


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


you can use Steammover and copy it over to the SSD










Yes you can








It's linked in my sig as "SSD owners mush have App"


----------



## xTweetyBird

Hey guys which joystick should I get for BF3? Extreme 3D Pro or Attack 3?


----------



## Kilkin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Click the gear icon, settings and then in the General tab is allows you set locations for downloaded games and game installers. If not, update your Origin client.


After a long hassle I managed to get it done and now im downloading at 1-2Mb/s over my POS wireless.
The problem was a conflict of simultaneous directories of games and game installers and the letter "Ã„" in my destination folder name. It seems most software developers donÂ´t support swedish keyboards. LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


You should be able to choose where you want Origin games to be installed








bump










Yes it is possible, just my incompetence with origin and the inability to comprehend itÂ´s GUI.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangeltveit*


you can use Steammover and copy it over to the SSD










Steammover is very useful I use it for my games cache


----------



## Ghost23

Do I need to do anything special to get BF3 to predownload? It wont start


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *=Tac=*


^^ Didn't remember 1942 having a SP story...

Too bad 1943 wasn't on PC, though not like it was anything close to the content of 1942.



Yeah, it was fun on Xbox 360 last year when it came out, but no one plays it anymore, so i'm stuck playing BF1942 with bots like I have for years


----------



## swindle

Restart Origin?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *swindle*


Restart Origin?


Just did it for the third time, now it works! Third times a charm!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


in the first part of the beta punkbuster was not enabled. coming on to the end it was enabled but not fully functional. we can't say for sure whether or not afterburner is gonna work in the full release.


Ah that makes sense. They better have fixed that crap as I don't feel like re-flashing my 6990 BIOS's just to get the voltage increase. I love MSI Afterburner and its functionality.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yeah, it's not just AB though. GPU-Z/EVGA Prec/ASUS Trix also. I think it was AB beta 6 that included an option to disable low level access in the settings to make it easy to workaround PB's bug.


Unfortunately that isn't much of a work-around as it disables voltage control.


----------



## snow cakes

1 more day AHHH


----------



## 8564dan

I find it wierd how people are having issues downloading?

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## Maniak

Ah, 1 more day. Making sure I get everything I need to do out of the way today and tomorrow before I start the gaming as soon as it's released.

Now I just gotta find some1 to co-op with so we can get those unlocks. Any1 down to do an all night session?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maniak*


Ah, 1 more day. Making sure I get everything I need to do out of the way today and tomorrow before I start the gaming as soon as it's released.

Now I just gotta find some1 to co-op with so we can get those unlocks. Any1 down to do an all night session?


*Raises hand*


----------



## [email protected]

If you wanna kill some time before downloading or so. 
http://www.gametrailers.com/video/ba...spiketv/722571

Tune in Spike tv monday at midnight for the special trailer of BF3 Battlefield 3: Operation Gridiron Promo HD


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Lucky Americans. I have to wait till Friday.

But..
http://uk.gamespot.com/forums/topic/...imed-exclusive


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*












It's not against their rules. They even asked zh1nt0 and he was like lemme check (aka good bye as I don't care) if it was something strict they wouldve said something. VPN is completely allowed anywhere, it's not a hack lol. Look at consoles, playing since 4 days ago.... so fair.


----------



## Slayem

So aparently people got it playing early on ps3...WHATT!!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/battlefield-3-ps3


----------



## iLLGT3

I'll be picking up one for Xbox and one for PC tomorrow at my Gamestop's midnight release. Can't wait.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's not against their rules. They even asked zh1nt0 and he was like lemme check (aka good bye as I don't care) if it was something strict they wouldve said something. VPN is completely allowed anywhere, it's not a hack lol.


Yeah i mean just use a vpn to the U.S if you want access on the 25. I did that for Brotherhood when it came out. It's just a vpn not a hack


----------



## moonslug

Just preordered!







Now, how can I get started preloading? The status in my Origin library is "Unreleased", as is the Beta. Should the DL just start automatically or..?


----------



## Herophobic

96 more hours!


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Just preordered!







Now, how can I get started preloading? The status in my Origin library is "Unreleased", as is the Beta. Should the DL just start automatically or..?


You should get an email saying your pre-load is ready, atleast that's how i did mine.


----------



## moonslug

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slayem*


You should get an email saying your pre-load is ready, atleast that's how i did mine.


Thanks for the response. No email for me... Did you have to wait long?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maniak*


Now I just gotta find some1 to co-op with so we can get those unlocks. Any1 down to do an all night session?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


*Raises hand*


Right here! Can't do an all nighter but I can play until I head to bed!

_Origin = Varloc_


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *moonslug*


Thanks for the response. No email for me... Did you have to wait long?


Well i had it pre-ordered few weeks ago, and when we were all alowed to preload it, it did take time for everyone to get theirs. Since you just ordered, im not sure how long it will take.


----------



## Kamakazi

People should add me on Origin: ID = Kamakazi010654


----------



## Mr. 13

Need someone to catch me up, been busy...

Is it going to be midnight release? ( i pre-ordered digitally on Origin and pre-loaded it this morning).

Thanks in advance


----------



## importflip

12am pst


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Ok so like for those of us that have it preloaded and ready to go in the US, when exactly can we start to play; at exactly what time?


----------



## gh05t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Ok so like for those of us that have it preloaded and ready to go in the US, when exactly can we start to play; at exactly what time?


look at the post above yours


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


Ok so like for those of us that have it preloaded and ready to go in the US, when exactly can we start to play; at exactly what time?


Please read the thread.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

so, tuesday 12am pst...


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


People should add me on Origin: ID = Kamakazi010654


Click on the link in my sig to add your name there.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


so, tuesday 12am pst...


Yes, 3am EST.


----------



## j2thearrin

With the days getting closer i also need more origin/battlelog people to play with.

Both mine are J2thearrin. Someone hit me with an invite


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


Yes, 3am EST.


Or 2am central.... that should answer the timezone questions hahahah


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


With the days getting closer i also need more origin/battlelog people to play with.

Both mine are J2thearrin. Someone hit me with an invite










Click on the link in my sig and add it there.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


With the days getting closer i also need more origin/battlelog people to play with.

Both mine are J2thearrin. Someone hit me with an invite










ManOnFireV2


----------



## jetpuck73

Add your Origin names here - http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...igin-list.html


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*











I'm really disappointed right now... Anyone know what to do? It finished downloading I guess, but when I click the download arrow next to the percent done, it says "finalizing" and then that error comes up..


Anyone?


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I don't know why I thought maybe it was coming out here in the next few hours. like a day early... maybe wishful thinking?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Anyone?


No idea... did you try contacting Origin support?


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Anyone?



I think this error message is due to a corruption in one of the files downloaded.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

someone needs to make a BF3 anticipation guy meme


----------



## jetpuck73

???


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


someone needs to make a BF3 anticipation guy meme


they are a ton of images about it, awhile back lune posted like 10 of them.


----------



## GrandMax

AB ran fine here too. But I understood that PunkBuster is detecting low-level card access (voltages) as a cheating attempt somehow.

Just disable these features in AB.


----------



## Mr. 13

In this case I might be better off trying to wake up at 3 in the morning and play a few hours before going to school... screw health


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Tbh at that resolution I wouldn't bother. OC and I rekon you could play mostly maxed settings. Save your pennies for the next generation of cards and a bigger monitor










I've never overclocked before. But, I kind of want everything at max settings for this game.


----------



## xTweetyBird

What joystick should I get for BF3? Extreme 3D Pro or Attack 3?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


No idea... did you try contacting Origin support?


Does Origin have live support? I can't find it in the Origin Help...


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xTweetyBird*


What joystick should I get for BF3? Extreme 3D Pro or Attack 3?


i've got the 3d pro and i use it in bf2 its pretty good imo.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Does Origin have live support? I can't find it in the Origin Help...


In the Origin Client, click the *?* and there is a call back button. They will call you when the CS Rep is available (it has a timer as well).

Or go to their support website and they have live chat or a number to call. They are usually very helpful.

https://helporigin.secure.force.com


----------



## ezikiel12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Does Origin have live support? I can't find it in the Origin Help...


https://helporigin.secure.force.com/...ontext=browser

right side of the page


----------



## snow cakes

meltedbutters is my Origin name, add me people!


----------



## snow cakes

post 2000


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15426081*
> meltedbutters is my Origin name, add me people!


http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1120930-ocn-battlefield-3-origin-list.html


----------



## doomlord52

Also, EA confirms that its legit to do the "early access" trick (you CANNOT be banned for it), but they say its "at your own risk", and you definitely wont be able to play MP w/ that method.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15426355*
> Also, EA confirms that its legit to do the "early access" trick (you CANNOT be banned for it), but they say its "at your own risk", and you definitely wont be able to play MP w/ that method.


Wait, you won't be able to play MP the 24th, or at all?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Longest 2 days of my life. omg.


----------



## bevo

For anyone wanting to play with a group of people from on here. Check out this website a fellow member started. We will have our own server, and are going to try and play together and work as a team. http://www.notinthefacegaming.com/home

I didn't meen this as an official ocn server. This is one that members of OCN have put together to try and get people together who want to play as a team.


----------



## YangerD

So will we have a OCN server like we did for BFBC2?


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15426355*
> Also, EA confirms that its legit to do the "early access" trick (you CANNOT be banned for it), but they say its "at your own risk", and you definitely wont be able to play MP w/ that method.


"early access" trick?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15426487*
> So will we have a OCN server like we did for BFBC2?


I will be surprised if we don't... however that is up to the gameserver managers


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem;15425165*
> So aparently people got it playing early on ps3...WHATT!!
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/battlefield-3-ps3


Stores most likely have had the copy's for almost a week now. Good chance some stores broke street date, also there is pirated ISO's for Xbox360 online since I think thursday.

PS3 you can play backups also although it's a bigger pain to do it then on Xbox360. Also I don't know for sure if there is a crack for the 3.6x firmware yet or not, and if you don't have the firmware the game requires to play then you can't play it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Looks like they have a few copies ready to ship anyway:


----------



## djriful

It's going to go fast on Monday because of job.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15426553*
> Looks like they have a few copies ready to ship anyway:


You seem to have a few to many copies of bf3... let me help you with the problem and take some off your hands


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15426503*
> "early access" trick?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15426408*
> Wait, you won't be able to play MP the 24th, or at all?


Basically, Korea has their release on midnight of the 24th, like North America. However, they have a GMT+7 release date, while NA has a GMT-7 release date. So for THEM what Oct. 25th @ 12:01 is ACTUALLY 8:01 on Oct. 24th in GMT-7 (the NA release timezone). This is because of the MASSIVE 14 hour time difference between the two. You use a VPN (there's a free one, google it - its on EA's own forum) so that the date-check system thinks you live in Korea. It sees that its 12:01 on Korea on the 25th, it gives you the game. However, its really 8:01am on the 24th (according to the NA time-zone check).

You will be able to play MP on the 24th, but you'll be limited to servers hosted in Korea - i.e. infinite ping. Once servers go online in NA/EU, you'll have good ping









You'll of course have access to SP.

DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF IT BLOWS UP YOUR FACE ITS NOT MY FAULT.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15426743*
> Basically, Korea has their release on midnight of the 24th, like North America. However, they have a GMT+7 release date, while NA has a GMT-7 release date. So for THEM what Oct. 25th @ 12:01 is ACTUALLY 8:01 on Oct. 24th in GMT-7 (the NA release timezone). This is because of the MASSIVE 14 hour time difference between the two. You use a VPN (there's a free one, google it - its on EA's own forum) so that the date-check system thinks you live in Korea. It sees that its 12:01 on Korea on the 25th, it gives you the game. However, its really 8:01am on the 24th (according to the NA time-zone check).
> 
> You will be able to play MP on the 24th, but you'll be limited to servers hosted in Korea - i.e. infinite ping. Once servers go online in NA/EU, you'll have good ping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll of course have access to SP.
> 
> DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF IT BLOWS UP YOUR FACE ITS NOT MY FAULT.


Bleh screw all that. I'll just wait till Tuesday.


----------



## BreakDown

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1V1pv2v9Fw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15426743*
> 
> DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. IF IT BLOWS UP YOUR FACE ITS NOT MY FAULT.


Just curious, what risks could there be?

Am i playing the idiocrazy card here? I can't see any reason this could f* up your game..?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klaufi;15426855*
> Just curious, what risks could there be?
> 
> Am i playing the idiocrazy card here? I can't see any reason this could f* up your game..?


EA said "its Ok, but 'at your own risk'". I dont see any risk at all, but if there is, its not my fault. Gotta cover my bases


----------



## Klaufi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52;15426887*
> EA said "its Ok, but 'at your own risk'". I dont see any risk at all, but if there is, its not my fault. Gotta cover my bases


Yh i understood.

Just wondering if anyone can think of a reason "not to do it".
People talking about deleting the content and downloading again.. Can't see why.

Now, off to look for a free korean VPN, gives a reason to start off with running trough the SP, if i wait 4 more days i don't think SP will get any attention soon ^^


----------



## Oupavoc

is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


----------



## Waffleboy

Bleh, my school's network won't let me use a VPN :/ I guess I'll just wait
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15426939*
> is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


I'm definitely doing MP first, but I'll probably switch off. It also depends on what reviews say of the SP


----------



## c0ld

MP for me


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15426939*
> is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


Straight to multiplayer for me


----------



## Mr. 13

what mode then, I'll do conquest on firestorm!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15426939*
> is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


I'll be playing both but I'll hit MP 1st.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15426939*
> is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


multiplayer for me, I haven't even touched bc2's singleplayer now that i think about it :/


----------



## jadenx2

i really want to check out the night map, i think it's nehran highway or something like that.

oh and the base jump map.


----------



## TurboPanda

single player...whats that?! MP FTW


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;15426939*
> is everyone jumping straight to multi player or are some of you going single player first?


MP only for me.


----------



## thrgk

what do ya need a vpn for?


----------



## dteg

i've never owned a FPS game in which i didn't beat the singleplayer before moving on to the multiplayer; this game will be no different.


----------



## Ghost23

Single player, then MP


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15427030*
> i've never owned a FPS game in which i didn't beat the singleplayer before moving on to the multiplayer; this game will be no different.


Don't get me wrong I love MP but I don't understand why people won't at least give SP a chance. I always play through the SP at least once just to experience it. Its not like it will cost you anything extra and you might actually enjoy it. Also Dteg, are you the same Dteg from =SOC= forums/servers in BC2?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15427052*
> Don't get me wrong I love MP but I don't understand why people won't at least give SP a chance. I always play through the SP at least once just to experience it. Its not like it will cost you anything extra and you might actually enjoy it. Also Dteg, are you the same Dteg from =SOC= forums/servers in BC2?


too worried about their ranks


----------



## smartasien

is strike at karkland and wake island going to available at launch?


----------



## SM0k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15427030*
> i've never owned a FPS game in which i didn't beat the singleplayer before moving on to the multiplayer; this game will be no different.


I bought Bad Company 2 the day it release and to this day I still haven't completed the SP campaign -- kind of sad really lol. I might do a run through tonight and tomorrow while I wait for the BF3 release.


----------



## Hawk777th

No later.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15427090*
> is strike at karkland and wake island going to available at launch?


Nope.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15427090*
> is strike at karkland and wake island going to available at launch?


Nope.


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15427105*
> Nope.












Least I got that base jumping map. Whats it called? Danovans peak or something?


----------



## labbu63

ONE MORE HOUR then single player with the vpn?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15427183*
> ONE MORE HOUR then single player with the vpn?


More like 13.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15427183*
> ONE MORE HOUR then single player with the vpn?


Can't get the vpn to work, says the password/username combo is invalid.

Le sigh.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15427052*
> Don't get me wrong I love MP but I don't understand why people won't at least give SP a chance. I always play through the SP at least once just to experience it. Its not like it will cost you anything extra and you might actually enjoy it. Also Dteg, are you the same Dteg from =SOC= forums/servers in BC2?


the 1 and only (i hope 0.o)


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Might as well try the single player first, it actually looks like it might be good. If it sucks go straight to MP, if you go MP first and get familiar with all the maps, single player will be worthless. Plus since you can't go into empty servers and learn to fly like in BC2, the single player is really all the jet practice I'll get.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15427191*
> More like 13.


oh ok
edit:just noticed 999 posts


----------



## Pendulum

I'm going straight for single player, then going to MP and rolling with an engineer.
The ARs aren't really working for me in BF3 [loved them in BFBC2], SMGs on the other hand are a little slice of heaven.

No, but really, on maps such as Metro people pile into rooms such as the one with all of the lockers in it in the 2nd map section. A few times I shot 1 rocket in that room and got 3-5 kills.
Same goes for the hallway on the 3rd section by B [IIRC]


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## Blackops_2

lol ^^^

As a tribute to BF3 we should all play BF2 for the next 30 or so hours









Seriously though anyone wanna hit up some BF2







?


----------



## Jobacca

Should I still get this even though it seemed like I was getting low FPS in the beta? I had everything on low as well and had my resolution down to 1280x720. I know it was the beta and will no doubt be better optimized, just wanted some thoughts on it.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15427544*
> lol ^^^
> 
> As a tribute to BF3 we should all play BF2 for the next 30 or so hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though anyone wanna hit up some BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


After the alpha and beta, I haven't even had the heart to load into Bad Company 2. The beta broke me.


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobacca;15427609*
> Should I still get this even though it seemed like I was getting low FPS in the beta? I had everything on low as well and had my resolution down to 1280x720. I know it was the beta and will no doubt be better optimized, just wanted some thoughts on it.


You were likely getting low FPS in the beta due to low system specs. With what you're running on your system, I would strongly recommend a bit of a boost before trying to play BF3. It's just a bit more demanding than the hardware you're trying to play it with.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15427544*
> lol ^^^
> 
> As a tribute to BF3 we should all play BF2 for the next 30 or so hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though anyone wanna hit up some BF2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


already doing it as we speak, but i'm about to get off


----------



## Jobacca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trogalicious;15427650*
> You were likely getting low FPS in the beta due to low system specs. With what you're running on your system, I would strongly recommend a bit of a boost before trying to play BF3. It's just a bit more demanding than the hardware you're trying to play it with.


Yeah I figured. I knew I was on the low end with what I have but didn't think id get THAT low of fps in it. Understandable though lol. Thanks


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobacca;15427673*
> Yeah I figured. I knew I was on the low end with what I have but didn't think id get THAT low of fps in it. Understandable though lol. Thanks


If anything, you could buy the game, and then just deal with the lower FPS until you can update your system to boost performance by bits and pieces. I would honestly think that the performance would be somewhat better in the release client than the beta simply due to optimizations made on the final product.


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobacca;15427673*
> Yeah I figured. I knew I was on the low end with what I have but didn't think id get THAT low of fps in it. Understandable though lol. Thanks


Just buy a second hand 8800gt, and maybe try and overclock that core 2 duo a bit more. Should be enough for an acceptable framerate at 720p and low settings...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trogalicious;15427632*
> After the alpha and beta, I haven't even had the heart to load into Bad Company 2. The beta broke me.


Battlefield 2 not BC2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15427666*
> already doing it as we speak, but i'm about to get off


----------



## Thi3p

Hi OCN,
I was wondering if it was possible to purchase the BF3 LE digital download although I live in Australia.
I have tried searching both on OCN and google but can not find the answer.
It is about half the price comparing it with buying it at a store









Thanks in advance!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15427963*
> Battlefield 2 not BC2


Trust and believe that I'm familiar with BF2 and know the very distinct difference between the two. I loaded up Bf2 after playing BFP4F for a week or so... just to get back to playing sharqi the way it was meant to be played. That said, having played the alpha and beta of BF3, I couldn't go back to anything less than BF3... and the closest to it (visually/mechanically) was BC2.


----------



## JoeyTB

You may be able to do it through a vpn program, but however that may violate Amazons policies. You could give it a try at least









Wish I could be more helpful!


----------



## Blade

Does this make sense?

Battlefield 3
System Requirements Lab Analysis

Your computer can run this product because your system meets the Minimum requirements. If you want to see how you can meet all the Recommended requirements to have a great experience, look at the Recommended section below

Minimum
Recommended

CPU
Recommended: QUAD-CORE
You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
PASS

RAM
Recommended: 4 GB
You Have: 12.0 GB
PASS

OS
Recommended: Windows 7 64-Bit
You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (build 7600), 64-bit
PASS

Video Card
*Recommended: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon HD 6950)
You Have: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations.
Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
Required You Have
Video RAM 1 GB 3.7 GB
Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0
Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0*

Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: AMD High Definition Audio Device
PASS

Free Disk Space
Recommended: 20 GB
You Have: 347.7 GB
PASS


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trogalicious;15428002*
> Trust and believe that I'm familiar with BF2 and know the very distinct difference between the two. I loaded up Bf2 after playing BFP4F for a week or so... just to get back to playing sharqi the way it was meant to be played. That said, having played the alpha and beta of BF3, I couldn't go back to anything less than BF3... and the closest to it (visually/mechanically) was BC2.


I see. I just have a place for BF2 always will. And while i love BF3 i'll more than likely always fall back on BF2 hell there are still a good bit of people that play today.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15428101*
> Does this make sense?
> 
> Battlefield 3
> System Requirements Lab Analysis
> 
> Your computer can run this product because your system meets the Minimum requirements. If you want to see how you can meet all the Recommended requirements to have a great experience, look at the Recommended section below
> 
> Minimum
> Recommended
> 
> CPU
> Recommended: QUAD-CORE
> You Have: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 950 @ 3.07GHz
> PASS
> 
> RAM
> Recommended: 4 GB
> You Have: 12.0 GB
> PASS
> 
> OS
> Recommended: Windows 7 64-Bit
> You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate Edition (build 7600), 64-bit
> PASS
> 
> Video Card
> *Recommended: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon HD 6950)
> You Have: AMD Radeon HD 6800 Series
> Upgrade Suggested: Unfortunately, your Video Card does not meet this requirement. Click here to see some recommendations.
> Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
> Required You Have
> Video RAM 1 GB 3.7 GB
> Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0
> Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0*
> 
> Sound Card
> Recommended: Yes
> You Have: AMD High Definition Audio Device
> PASS
> 
> Free Disk Space
> Recommended: 20 GB
> You Have: 347.7 GB
> PASS


I started to try to help you buy I couldn't get past your avatar
On a serious note though, it looks like it was telling you that you meet min requirements but not recommended requirements in reference to the gfx card?


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15428129*
> I started to try to help you buy I couldn't get past your avatar
> On a serious note though, it looks like it was telling you that you meet min requirements but not recommended requirements in reference to the gfx card?


haha ya thanks

The deal is I know my 2 cards will easily best a gtx570 so I am thinking it doesn't actually benchmark my system but rather just sees the hardware but only as one card?

Hey try this with your system..

http://systemrequirementlab.com/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15428145*
> haha ya thanks
> 
> The deal is I know my 2 cards will easily best a gtx570 so I am thinking it doesn't actually benchmark my system but rather just sees the hardware but only as one card?


I'd say thats probably it.


----------



## Blade

look at my post again and try that link for me would you?


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15428145*
> haha ya thanks
> 
> The deal is I know my 2 cards will easily best a gtx570 so I am thinking it doesn't actually benchmark my system but rather just sees the hardware but only as one card?
> 
> Hey try this with your system..
> 
> http://systemrequirementlab.com/


Well why did you ran its dumb, when you know it will meet the requirements.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15428178*
> look at my post again and try that link for me would you?


Boxshot
Battlefield 3
System Requirements Lab Analysis
No Header

Congratulations, your system passes the Recommended requirements! You should have a great experience running this product.

Minimum
Recommended

CPU
Recommended: QUAD-CORE
You Have: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor
PASS

RAM
Recommended: 4 GB
You Have: 4.0 GB
PASS

OS
Recommended: Windows 7 64-Bit
You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
PASS

Video Card
Recommended: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon HD 6950)
You Have: GeForce GTX 570
PASS
Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
Required You Have
Video RAM 1 GB 3.0 GB
Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0
Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0

Sound Card
Recommended: Yes
You Have: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
PASS

Free Disk Space
Recommended: 20 GB
You Have: 101.2 GB
PASS
SessionID: 43e268ca-cccb-4479-9319-e643ecfe339d

Privacy Policy Terms of Service

Powered by System Requirements Lab, a Patent Pending technology from Husdawg, LLC

Copyright© 2011 Husdawg, LLC, All rights reserved.


----------



## Thi3p

I'll definitely look into it








Thanks

Edit: might give that option a miss lol


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15428217*
> Well why did you ran its dumb, when you know it will meet the requirements.


I knew that but I was curious as to how well it would stack up. Kind of like the thousands of people asking how we think their systems will run BF3 I guess lol.


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15428224*
> Boxshot
> Battlefield 3
> System Requirements Lab Analysis
> No Header
> 
> Congratulations, your system passes the Recommended requirements! You should have a great experience running this product.
> 
> Minimum
> Recommended
> 
> CPU
> Recommended: QUAD-CORE
> You Have: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B55 Processor
> PASS
> 
> RAM
> Recommended: 4 GB
> You Have: 4.0 GB
> PASS
> 
> OS
> Recommended: Windows 7 64-Bit
> You Have: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
> PASS
> 
> Video Card
> Recommended: DirectX 11 compatible with 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 or ATI Radeon HD 6950)
> You Have: GeForce GTX 570
> PASS
> Features: Recommended attributes of your Video Card
> Required You Have
> Video RAM 1 GB 3.0 GB
> Pixel Shader version 5.0 5.0
> Vertex Shader version 5.0 5.0
> 
> Sound Card
> Recommended: Yes
> You Have: NVIDIA High Definition Audio
> PASS
> 
> Free Disk Space
> Recommended: 20 GB
> You Have: 101.2 GB
> PASS
> SessionID: 43e268ca-cccb-4479-9319-e643ecfe339d
> 
> Privacy Policy Terms of Service
> 
> Powered by System Requirements Lab, a Patent Pending technology from Husdawg, LLC
> 
> Copyright© 2011 Husdawg, LLC, All rights reserved.


Thanks, rep+ for you.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15428245*
> I knew that but I was curious as to how well it would stack up. Kind of like the thousands of people asking how we think their systems will run BF3 I guess lol.


We know it will run it. I'd say like you said its just not detecting both cards. I wonder if the nvidia scanner detects both of them. If you haven't tried it heres a link:
http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15428285*
> We know it will run it. I'd say like you said its just not detecting both cards. I wonder if the nvidia scanner detects both of them. If you haven't tried it heres a link:
> http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer


Seems to be good here, doesn't say how well but it does say I meet the recommended requirements. Thanks


----------



## ivr56

For your resolution
1600x900 or 1440x900? You should be good for Ultra just fine


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15428285*
> We know it will run it. I'd say like you said its just not detecting both cards. I wonder if the nvidia scanner detects both of them. If you haven't tried it heres a link:
> http://www.geforce.com/GamesandApps/games/battlefield-3/GPUAnalyzer


Phew, they work on AMD Radeon. I had a feeling before that they will tell me that your card is not supported. Please switch to NVIDIA!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15428399*
> Phew, they work on AMD Radeon. I had a feeling before that they will tell me that your card is not supported. Please switch to NVIDIA!


Haha that would be pretty bad.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15428399*
> Phew, they work on AMD Radeon. I had a feeling before that they will tell me that your card is not supported. Please switch to NVIDIA!


Wouldn't surprise me if that threw up a *possible sale* flag in their system They probably logged your email using a spyware so they can spam you deals and crap to buy an nvidia products


----------



## sgtjeep

Ch FighterStick here as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax;15425938*
> AB ran fine here too. But I understood that PunkBuster is detecting low-level card access (voltages) as a cheating attempt somehow.
> 
> Just disable these features in AB.


Like I said, if you do that you lose voltage control and hence a lot of overclocking potential. I just changed my 6990 BIOS's to get around this and hardwired them to 1.25v. I can now run MSI Afterburner and not crash out because of punk buster garbage.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15428549*
> Wouldn't surprise me if that threw up a *possible sale* flag in their system They probably logged your email using a spyware so they can spam you deals and crap to buy an nvidia products


buy a GTX580 and get tegra 2 tablet free?


----------



## SM0k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;15427504*


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtjeep;15428585*
> Ch FighterStick here as well.


Yeah!
That makes you number two in this thread.

















Can't wait until it gets here on Tuesday.


----------



## MarvinDessica

Anyone here in Houston going to the Meyerland midnight launch?


----------



## Higgins

Added pre-load launch times in OP
Quote:


> Q: When will my pre-loaded version of Battlefield 3 launch?
> 
> A: Battlefield 3 PC digital pre-loads, as well as the actual packaged product, will become available to play at the following times, depending on your country location.
> 
> *Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)*
> Brunei, Cambodia, Cocos Islands, East Timor, Fiji, Guam, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Korea, Laos, Macau, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Northern Mariana, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam
> 
> *Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Pacific Daylight Time (GMT -7)*
> American Samoa, Antigua and Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Azerbaijan, Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Bolivia, Brazil, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Cayman Islands, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Falkland Islands, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Honduras, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Martinique, Mexico, Moldova, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Saint Barthelemy, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Martin, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Suriname, Tajikistan, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United States of America, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Virgin Islands
> 
> *Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Moscow Daylight Time (GMT +4)*
> Russian Federation
> 
> *Thursday, October 27th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
> Antarctica, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Denmark, Finland, France, French Guyana, French Southern Territories, Germany, Heard and McDonald Islands, Kiribati, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Marshall Islands, Mauru, Mayotte, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Norway, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Island, Poland, Polynesia (French), Reunion (French), Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Solomon Islands, Spain, Sweden, Syrian Arab Republic, Tuvalu, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futura Islands
> 
> *Friday, October 28th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
> Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Ireland, Italy, Nepal, Pakistan, Portugal, South Africa, United Kingdom
> 
> *Wednesday, November 2nd, 12:01am Japan Standard Time (GMT +9)*
> Japan
> 
> Source


----------



## Clawbog

I want to punch him in the face right now. I have a feeling he is trolling me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15428654*
> Like I said, if you do that you lose voltage control and hence a lot of overclocking potential. I just changed my 6990 BIOS's to get around this and hardwired them to 1.25v. I can now run MSI Afterburner and not crash out because of punk buster garbage.


That's why I have two installs of AB. One for PB games that just monitors the card with the overlay and the main install to OC with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15429106*
> Q: When will my pre-loaded version of Battlefield 3 launch?
> 
> A: Battlefield 3 PC digital pre-loads, as well as the actual packaged product, will become available to play at the following times, depending on your country location.
> 
> Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)
> Brunei, Cambodia, Cocos Islands, East Timor, Fiji, Guam, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Korea, Laos, Macau, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Northern Mariana, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam
> 
> Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Pacific Daylight Time (GMT -7)
> American Samoa, Antigua and Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Azerbaijan, Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Bolivia, Brazil, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Cayman Islands, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Falkland Islands, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Honduras, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Martinique, Mexico, Moldova, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Saint Barthelemy, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Martin, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Suriname, Tajikistan, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United States of America, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Virgin Islands
> 
> Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Moscow Daylight Time (GMT +4)
> Russian Federation
> 
> Thursday, October 27th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)
> Antarctica, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Denmark, Finland, France, French Guyana, French Southern Territories, Germany, Heard and McDonald Islands, Kiribati, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Marshall Islands, Mauru, Mayotte, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Norway, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Island, Poland, Polynesia (French), Reunion (French), Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Solomon Islands, Spain, Sweden, Syrian Arab Republic, Tuvalu, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futura Islands
> 
> Friday, October 28th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)
> Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Ireland, Italy, Nepal, Pakistan, Portugal, South Africa, United Kingdom
> 
> Wednesday, November 2nd, 12:01am Japan Standard Time (GMT +9)
> Japan
> 
> Source
> 
> Added pre-load launch times in OP


Korea unlocks Tuesday at 00:01 which is a 16 hour difference (no DST in Korea) so *08:00 Pacific* you can start playing with the VPN.







9 hours from now.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

My credit card was charged on Friday, so hopefully I get it on launch day!


----------



## hp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15429266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to punch him in the face right now. I have a feeling he is trolling me.


LOL man you made me laugh soo much....


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15429266*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to punch him in the face right now. I have a feeling he is trolling me.


did you look at the article ?
delete the cache and registry keys.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15429383*
> did you look at the article ?
> delete the cache and registry keys.


That article shows how to install and uninstall Origin.

And I already deleted cache and registry keys, the guy I spoke to before this guy told me to do that.

After linking me to the install/uninstall Origin article, he linked me to a forum thread on how to "keep your system up to date."


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK;15429370*
> My credit card was charged on Friday, so hopefully I get it on launch day!


Mine hasn't been charged yet


----------



## PyreSpirit

Well you all know BF3 is around the corner. I guess I'll share a teaser pic with you guys. I am too excited for this game.....


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15429480*
> Mine hasn't been charged yet


That sucks, where did you order your copy from?


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

OMG I am getting pissed. I've been downloading BF3 for 3 days, and even though I have slow internet, it shouldn't take this long. A few hours ago I was at 50%, now, I'm at 30%. WTH!!!!! Anyone know about this?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK;15429487*
> That sucks, where did you order your copy from?


Physical Copy, Origin store ($7 discount too)


----------



## FiX

Better still, non XBox copies







(jk. BF3 will be an all-round win)


----------



## PyreSpirit

Lets all share our pictures of BF3 copies and drool about them


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15429514*
> Physical Copy, Origin store ($7 discount too)


they ship the game when the game comes out iirc so they should charge on the 25th


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15429542*
> they ship the game when the game comes out iirc so they should charge on the 25th


Last time i pre-ordered a game from EA (crysis 2) it arrived ON release day, in a box marked "Time Sensitive". If it doesn't get too me ON release day i'm gonna RAGE


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15429514*
> Physical Copy, Origin store ($7 discount too)


Oh I see, I ordered my Copy from Bestbuy. Got it for 44.71 total with a $10 gift certificate to boot.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15429565*
> Last time i pre-ordered a game from EA (crysis 2) it arrived ON release day, in a box marked "Time Sensitive". If it doesn't get too me ON release day i'm gonna RAGE


iirc i think was going to order physical from origin but changed my mind because of that again not sure i am just trying to recall


----------



## matty0610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson;15420993*
> Well, they have told us about a bajillion times "preorder to get back to karkand free" these past few months. You snooze you lose. Can't say we weren't informed enough.


My sentiments exactly. Unless you were in a position where you couldn't pre-order, you have no right to complain about not getting back to karkand free.


----------



## Nemesis158

Im wondering if its because i chose Paypal as my payment method, maybe their system takes longer for those








The whole reason i preordered the Physiscal copy was so that i could get it ON release day without having to wait for my POS 1.5Mb internet connection to download the whole 11.8GBs of it (would take ~ 24Hrs @ max speed if uninterrupted)


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

OMG I am getting pissed. I've been downloading BF3 for 3 days, and even though I have slow internet, it shouldn't take this long. A few hours ago I was at 50%, now, I'm at 30%. WTH!!!!! Anyone know about this?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

This is exactly why im picking up my PHYSICAL copy of the game 24 hours from now at Gamestop. Old school is still da best school foo


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Just bought this game for $33.

Preloading now, like a boss


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle;15429693*
> OMG I am getting pissed. I've been downloading BF3 for 3 days, and even though I have slow internet, it shouldn't take this long. A few hours ago I was at 50%, now, I'm at 30%. WTH!!!!! Anyone know about this?


I had issues like this when i got DS2 for free after ordering BF3. Origin downloads all the game files at once, which means if there is even just a little bit of packet loss in your connection it messes up whatever origin is downloading. This becomes a serious problem with larger files


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15429701*
> This is exactly why im picking up my PHYSICAL copy of the game 24 hours from now at Gamestop. Old school is still da best school foo


Same here.Except more like 36 hours. I have class at 8AM Tuesday morning so I'm not picking it up @ midnight. I'll just pick it up after class. lol it sucks cause this week I only had 1 class and there was some stuff going on at school that ended up in my others being canceled. So it was like a vacation. But BF3 comes out and its classes on schedule. Go figure.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15429701*
> This is exactly why im picking up my PHYSICAL copy of the game 24 hours from now at Gamestop. Old school is still da best school foo


Not all off us can look into the future and guess what's going to happen. ;(


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15429770*
> Not all off us can look into the future and guess what's going to happen. ;(


Wal-Mart sells those magic 8 balls pretty cheap.


----------



## Fr0sty

in the final stretch before the fun begin









shipping from ea better be quick for my physical copy


----------



## Bluemustang

Thrustmaster T16000M


----------



## The Doc

R.A.T 9 ... unless I'm flying (assuming the useless C*nts have sorted key binding by the time it's released!)


----------



## Sedative

Keyboard + Mouse


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15429793*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wal-Mart sells those magic 8 balls pretty cheap.


*off to buy one*


----------



## Aluc13

Is anyone worried about the pre-release patch? Apparently, it fixes issues with beta. I'm starting to think that build that was open beta for everyone was the final build.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429891*
> Is anyone worried about the pre-release patch? Apparently, it fixes issues with beta. I'm starting to think that build that was open beta for everyone was the final build.


Makes me think the same... Hmm oh well still loved it!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429891*
> Is anyone worried about the pre-release patch? Apparently, it fixes issues with beta. I'm starting to think that build that was open beta for everyone was the final build.


No it wasn't the final build was much different. The Beta build was over a month old when it came out. Just do a google search plenty of blogs and twit posts about this.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/lextg/my_lengthy_impressions_after_lots_of_playtime_on/


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle;15429693*
> OMG I am getting pissed. I've been downloading BF3 for 3 days, and even though I have slow internet, it shouldn't take this long. A few hours ago I was at 50%, now, I'm at 30%. WTH!!!!! Anyone know about this?


Hmmm my download took only 20 minutes on slow wireless! I think its something on your end bud?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

8 hours to go!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429891*
> Is anyone worried about the pre-release patch? Apparently, it fixes issues with beta. I'm starting to think that build that was open beta for everyone was the final build.


people who actually had the chance to play at the nvidia event held a couple weeks ago had the chance to test the new maps and the final release of the game said it felt much better then the beta .. so that would only be minor glitches and stuff to be fixed .. and anyway you can't play the game without internet connection from what i recall .. so it will update it to the patched version anyway .. so why are you worried again?


----------



## vltor

do you guys think my rig can handle ultra or high settings?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15429935*
> people who actually had the chance to play at the nvidia event held a couple weeks ago had the chance to test the new maps and the final release of the game said it felt much better then the beta .. so that would only be minor glitches and stuff to be fixed .. and anyway you can't play the game without internet connection from what i recall .. so it will update it to the patched version anyway .. so why are you worried again?


Because I've never heard of a pre-release patch.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor;15429936*
> do you guys think my rig can handle ultra or high settings?


High would be pushing it, definitely not ultra if its anything like Beta.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429940*
> Because I've never heard of a pre-release patch.


no prob

dont worry this game will be amazing


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429891*
> Is anyone worried about the pre-release patch? Apparently, it fixes issues with beta. I'm starting to think that build that was open beta for everyone was the final build.


Nah, they already stated the code for the beta was a month behind at that time. Beta build wont = final release.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sorry if this has been posted before.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzpISsS6bKg&[/ame]


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13;15429940*
> Because I've never heard of a pre-release patch.


Its to make the changes or updates, they have made since the physical copys were made! Do you think they made millions of copys in a few day? No


----------



## fluffy wabbit

Title says it all, bf3 soundtrack is available for purchase on itunes. $5.99 for the entire album.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty;15429826*
> in the final stretch before the fun begin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shipping from ea better be quick for my physical copy


This.
I just went on EA live chat and the guy said that even though he couldn't tell whether my copy had shipped yet, it should get here on release day. If it doesn't ill chew them out for releasing the game on a Tuesday. (most mail takes 3+ days to get to me







)


----------



## SM0k3

IGN just gave it a 9.0 (amazing)

http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210387p1.html


----------



## linkin93

You need a source, a news title, and a quote from the source.


----------



## Hawk777th

It delivers scorching multiplayer, fitting of its decade-long pedigree of famously expansive big-team battles, but stumbles over a generic single-player campaign that feels like a different game.

http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210387p1.html

Woot! PC Only Review! Seems the day one patch isnt out for consoles yet! Woot Dice making PC first!

Review also mentions SLI 580s Max it out!


----------



## SpartanVXL

Huzzah!


----------



## derickwm

Nice that it got a 9.0! Not nice that the two lowest ratings were given in the gameplay/experience areas. -.-


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Reviews for games aren't NEWS....

Moved.


----------



## smartasien

kinda low. i wonder what it would have gotten if they hadn't added single player.

i wonder what cod's going to get then.


----------



## Hawk777th

Why did you move it here then? Kcu will just lock it.


----------



## jcde7ago

I still have an impossible time trusting IGN for, well, anything...let alone reviews. A 9.0 from IGN for a game is equivalent to 9.99999999/10 for most review sites though, so i can dig this!


----------



## Hawk777th

Review mentions 2x580s to max the game out woot!


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SM0k3*


IGN just gave it a 9.0 (amazing)

http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210387p1.html


great read


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


This.
I just went on EA live chat and the guy said that even though he couldn't tell whether my copy had shipped yet, it should get here on release day. If it doesn't ill chew them out for releasing the game on a Tuesday. (most mail takes 3+ days to get to me







)


imma be pissed with amazon too if they get my package to my towards the end of the day. I hate it when my packages come in the afternoons. i want it before 12PM! lol. well knowing that amazon headquarters is here in seattle i hope i get it early.


----------



## fstop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


great read


Really? I was more disappointed by the review then the score.

Of course it's IGN, so that's not saying much. Even their reviews seem more like editorials nowadays then actual reviews... And some of the stories they post are just awful. But I'm glad they gave it a good score. Lots of people still visit their site.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smartasien*


kinda low.


Its a *90%*

Seemed Battlelog dragged it down slightly and the gameplay is just preference. 
Spawn to combat zone can be long I guess. But its Battlefield and we expect that.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/10/24/ba...d-score-bonus/
Joystiqs PC Review
Console review will be later on this week.


----------



## wizrd54

pretty boring review...i guess we are just looking at the score here right?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15430088*
> imma be pissed with amazon too if they get my package to my towards the end of the day. I hate it when my packages come in the afternoons. i want it before 12PM! lol. well knowing that amazon headquarters is here in seattle i hope i get it early.


I work 7AM-3PM on the 25th, so i just hope i can download the day 1 patch before i leave for work and that it will have arrived when i get back








Then im pretty much free to play it for the next three days straight after that


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15430088*
> imma be pissed with amazon too if they get my package to my towards the end of the day. I hate it when my packages come in the afternoons. i want it before 12PM! lol. well knowing that amazon headquarters is here in seattle i hope i get it early.


The time of day it arrives wouldn't really have anything to do with Amazon. It would be more when UPS/FedEx or whoever comes by there. But ya I know what you mean. My UPS deliveries are usually between 2 and 4.


----------



## Toology

Awesome , i knew the SP was going to be good not great ( which sucks because im more of a SP guy ) but , this is one of the few games i play online ( starcraft also







)


----------



## jNSK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


You need a source, a news title, and a quote from the source.


I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle.

Sorry, couldn't help myself. Bought this, it's an awesome soundtrack.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I work 7AM-3PM on the 25th, so i just hope i can download the day 1 patch before i leave for work and that it will have arrived when i get back








Then im pretty much free to play it for the next three days straight after that

















I would think Origin would update automatically, so maybe you can just leave your computer on the night before? Seems like a good idea to me... power bills be damned


----------



## ivr56

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/pc...field-3/722935
Gametrailers Video Review (PC Only)


----------



## SgtSpike

Seems like it's something that should be included with the game... :\\


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


I would think Origin would update automatically, so maybe you can just leave your computer on the night before? Seems like a good idea to me... power bills be damned


I mean the day 1 patch for BF3. Origin wont download the update by itself unless the game is already installed, and i have a Physical copy coming. Please release a DL Link for the update patch EA!


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Review mentions 2x580s to max the game out woot!


I have heard this several times now! I have another one coming ,but not till the nov 11th . Dammit I guess i will just have to suffer thru with only one gtx580 till then.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Nice that it got a 9.0! Not nice that the two lowest ratings were given in the gameplay/experience areas. -.-



mostly bashing single player though. i had some hopes for single player.

but frankly dear, i dont give a da...


----------



## hajabooja

Looks like a win in my book. I usually don't play SP until months after release. Even then, only when friends aren't online.


----------



## dezahp

Do you guys think the campaign will be any good to be worth playing first? I think the last campaign that I enjoyed was Homefront.


----------



## Aluc13

I was hoping the singleplayer would be better. Not interested too much in multiplayer


----------



## ivr56

I think it'll be standard fare of linear.
I enjoy stories in most FPSs so I'll be playing it first. Or co-op if friends are on.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

If anyone wanted to hear some samples from the soundtrack.

  
 You Tube


----------



## MIKEVALL

Personally i wont even play the single player. Havent touched them since cod 4 they all feel cookie cutter to me. Anyways bf2 didnt have a single player, only a single player mode like combat training in black ops. I really hope they have something like that in bf3.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smartasien;15430067*
> kinda low. i wonder what it would have gotten if they hadn't added single player.
> 
> i wonder what cod's going to get then.


So they dinged it for having cheesy cutscenes in the SP campaign - great job IGN. That's like criticizing a Bruce Lee movie for bad lipsync. IGN really stopped being relevant years ago, they give absolute heaps of garbage like RAGE an 8.5 if that tells you anything. As for what COD4.2 aka MW3 gets in its rating will also be unhelpful in conveying to window shoppers which game is more crack-like in its multiplayer replay value, I imagine it'll get the same 9.0/10 rating which will be great in spotlighting what a joke the review system is because seeing both games running side by side is real what the f, laugh out loud funny.

BF3 is one of those games that comes along every so often on the timeline of video games that review sites and ratings just don't matter, they stand so tall there's no measuring stick for it, and the particular star rating some milk sucking nerd on a review site sees fit to bestowe upon it on a particular day when the mood is high and the weather is right is wholly unimportant.

See you on the Battlefield.


----------



## Boinz

hmm, oh well, go MW3 for SP, and BF3 for MP.


----------



## ivr56

Ratigns are just opinions with numbers.
Sadly the industry is addicted to it.


----------



## Tobuk

At the end of the day, I (and 99% of BF fans) bought this game solely for the multiplayer.

So if I get a mediocre/good campaign on top of that? Great. 
Add some co-op? Even better.

It's all "extra" content to me, if you will, so it will be fun to play and mess around with. As long as the multiplayer has a solid feel to it, and the maps are fun, I'll be 100% happy with the game.


----------



## ivr56

Yeah read a few reviews
SP is getting flak. Yeah most people will buy it for MP. I'm still excited to try SP/Co-op more then the MP. Still highly interested in DICEs take at a campaign and co-op missions


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivr56*


Yeah read a few reviews
SP is getting flak. Yeah most people will buy it for MP. I'm still excited to try SP/Co-op more then the MP. Still highly interested in DICEs take at a campaign and co-op missions


i never cared about reviews either way playing single first then MP and then CoOp might switch to Coop then MP though


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15430260*
> At the end of the day, I (and 99% of BF fans) bought this game solely for the multiplayer.
> .


exactly


----------



## Mr. 13

These reviews are going to become worthless in about 23 hours lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Pandora's Box

screw the reviews i want benchmarks/image quality comparisons


----------



## Fr0sty

screw the reviews i want my copy now


----------



## Maniak

This will be my first Battlefield game ever. I'm sure SP and Co-op will be pretty damn good for a first timer no matter what reviews say. However, I am happy MP is getting great nods. Beta was a blast and I can't wait to see the game at it's full potential. I'm definitely sure there will be a patch or 2 needed before things get full ironed out but that won't dampen my enthusiasm one bit.

Must go to sleep before I stay too excited and end up staying up all morning/afternoon and sleeping through launch time. It's been ages since I've been excited for a game release; makes me feel like a giddy teenager.

Thank goodness my second GTX 580 is arriving today. Jussst in time.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


These reviews are going to become worthless in about 23 hours lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk












+1

Anyone else going to the midnight release?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Can't wait to play tomorrow with an Asian VPN. Game's gonna be great.


----------



## CaptainChaos

I bet I end up enjoying the single player for the very fact that there isn't some "complex" story-line or super over the top moments. Judging by the way IGN has reviewed other games I think this is the case.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


That's why I have two installs of AB. One for PB games that just monitors the card with the overlay and the main install to OC with.


NM, I just modded the BIOS's to the overclock voltage and now I can run MSI Afterburner and everything at full voltage/overclock.


----------



## jthb3

Gametrailers review was pretty good.

The SP aspect of the game is up against some pretty heavy competition from the MW series, and almost certainly loses when compared to that one, but on it's own it might be good!

In the MP aspect there is no contest...


----------



## MIKEVALL

LOL just think this time tommorow ,this thread will be DEAD! Anyone else planning on being there at the 12:01 launch? I work nights and start my vacation this morning so! Yeah i will be trying to log on at midnight!!


----------



## Ghost23

I feel like I'm 7 waiting for Christmas to come.

It's too much to handle!


----------



## beers

Some of the shots in the GT review look pretty fricking sweet.
Sweet enough for me to buy the game like 5 minutes later.. /cough


----------



## frankth3frizz

good thing im not going back to school until january! plenty of time for me to get to know battlefield 3


----------



## pn0yb0i

So Six hours from now, I'm gonna be playing BF3 SP on PC!









VPN's FTW!


----------



## audioxbliss

I'm kind of wishing I was living in Korea. I'd be able to play the game 16 hours earlier


----------



## pn0yb0i

^ http://www.flyvpn.com/freetrial problem solved


----------



## stasio

Nvidia GeForce 285.62 WHQL is out:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1150...l#post15430789


----------



## AlvoAsh

No fair !!!! 
No Bf3 for me til Friday, More trailers and youtube videos all this week yay.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh;15430798*
> No fair !!!!
> No Bf3 for me til Friday, More trailers and youtube videos all this week yay.


I don't get it until around then as well... I'm stopping myself from watching any videos except official trailers/reviews!


----------



## olliiee

Man this makes me jelly :/ I have another 3 days till its even released and you US folks have like a few hours


----------



## jthb3

So, Korean VPNs' should work later today? Can't wait to find out!


----------



## pn0yb0i

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jthb3*


So, Korean VPNs' should work later today? Can't wait to find out!










I just tried it. I live in Los Angeles, with KR VPN turned on, my RD Checker returned to be October 24th 8:00am.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


Nvidia GeForce 285.62 WHQL is out:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1150...l#post15430789


+rep thanks

Can I install these over the 280.26s? Or do you suggest a method other then downloading and opening the installer to overwrite the old driver?

--

i have to go to the store at the mall and get my copy

its either i wait 2 hours in line (starts at 10, and they are giving out a ton of prizes)

or wait til 2-3 am, and the worker said there weren't too many PC gamers who pre-ordered. which may be a good thing for me


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i*


I just tried it. I live in Los Angeles, with KR VPN turned on, my RD Checker returned to be October 24th 8:00am.


Odd, mine said 10 am.


----------



## pn0yb0i

might want to make sure you choose the right server


----------



## Fr0sty

my crosshair V better arrive quick ...


----------



## fatmario

Can't believe time went so fast


----------



## malik22

whats a korean vpn and how do i get one?


----------



## gerickjohn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*


OMG I am getting pissed. I've been downloading BF3 for 3 days, and even though I have slow internet, it shouldn't take this long. A few hours ago I was at 50%, now, I'm at 30%. WTH!!!!! Anyone know about this?


I'm really pissed too.. I encountered all the 3 bugs everyone's been reporting at the EA forums. Decided to downgrade onto a lower version of Origin, seems to do ALOT better based on the Logs than the new one.


----------



## Kentan900

Here is a review from IGN:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AacqQWurFqg&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## Jue

I can't believe I have to wait until friday to play this. This game should of had a Global Release date.


----------



## Wishmaker

Many reviews rated this high! I guess they did a good job!


----------



## Gunslash

So....I preordered through Origin, how do I actually "pre-load" it??? When I rick click, the download now function's greyed out...


----------



## twm.7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunslash*


So....I preordered through Origin, how do I actually "pre-load" it??? When I rick click, the download now function's greyed out...


Try to update / restart origin.


----------



## BigLisy

Any possibility using the VPN causes a ban or something?


----------



## Gunslash

OK disregard, it was 20 minutes delayed for some reason but downloading now!


----------



## jthb3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Any possibility using the VPN causes a ban or something?


Just tell them you moved from Korea to the US/EU just after you activated BF3


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Any possibility using the VPN causes a ban or something?


No, EA already stated they don't mind if you use a VPN, so I can assume that it is safe to do.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


No, EA already stated they don't mind if you use a VPN, so I can assume that it is safe to do.










I will laugh if they block people from doing it


----------



## Thi3p

dammit! looks like im going to have to pay $80 from origin.
Aamzon was great enough to mail me back within a couple of hours though









reply:
Hello,

I do understand that you wish to purchase an Instant Video "Battlefield 3" from Australia.

Please be informed that Amazon Instant Video content can currently only be purchased by customers connecting to the Internet from a location in the United States (specifically the 48 contiguous states, Alaska, Hawaii, and the District of Columbia). A U.S. credit card must be used to purchase videos. I'm sorry for the disappointment.

However, I've taken your concern as a feedback and forwarded to our Amazon Instant Video team so they will continue to improve the experience of watching digital videos as per the convenience of our customers.

In addition to our large selection, one of the benefits we try very hard to offer our customers is convenience.

I hope this information helps. We look forward to seeing you again soon.


----------



## BillOhio

So, ummmm.... tonight after midnight and we can start playing? I'm DL'ing right now as I head out for work.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Does anybody know when BF3 is supposed to be released? I think we should start a official bf3 thread, probably wont get much interest though!


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


So, ummmm.... tonight after midnight and we can start playing? I'm DL'ing right now as I head out for work.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Does anybody know when BF3 is supposed to be released? I think we should start a official bf3 thread, probably wont get much interest though!










Sorry... just excited... Am I the only one?


----------



## Mobius01

According to CVG, performance is looking good (although they make no note of what res they're playing at):

Quote:



...we were able to play BF3 at a steady 30+fps on an i5 750 overlocked to 4.1GHz, 4Gb of DDR3 PC3-12800C7 1600MHz Dual Channel RAM and a Radeon HD 6850 with Catalyst driver set 11.9 with all settings on Ultra plus full antialiasing and anisotropic filtering with ambient occlusion set to HBAO but Vsync off. In other words, damn-near full eye candy. Not bad for a machine that's powerful but hardly bleeding-edge. Considering that BF3 looks significantly more impressive than any other game we've played on our rig this year - Witcher 2 arguably aside - that's all credit to DICE.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


So, ummmm.... tonight after midnight and we can start playing? I'm DL'ing right now as I head out for work.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Does anybody know when BF3 is supposed to be released? I think we should start a official bf3 thread, probably wont get much interest though!










*Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)*
Brunei, Cambodia, Cocos Islands, East Timor, Fiji, Guam, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Korea, Laos, Macau, Malaysia, Mongolia, Myanmar, Northern Mariana, Philippines, Singapore, Sri Lanka, Taiwan, Thailand, Vietnam

*Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Pacific Daylight Time (GMT -7)*
American Samoa, Antigua and Barbuda, Argentina, Armenia, Aruba, Azerbaijan, Barbados, Belarus, Belize, Bolivia, Brazil, British Virgin Islands, Canada, Cayman Islands, Chile, Colombia, Costa Rica, Cuba, Dominica, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Falkland Islands, Grenada, Guadeloupe, Guatemala, Honduras, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Martinique, Mexico, Moldova, Nicaragua, Panama, Paraguay, Peru, Puerto Rico, Saint Barthelemy, Saint Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia, Saint Martin, Saint Pierre and Miquelon, Saint Vincent and the Grenadines, Suriname, Tajikistan, Trinidad and Tobago, Turks and Caicos Islands, Turkmenistan, Ukraine, United States of America, Uruguay, Uzbekistan, Venezuela, Virgin Islands

*Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Moscow Daylight Time (GMT +4)*
Russian Federation

*Thursday, October 27th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
Antarctica, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Denmark, Finland, France, French Guyana, French Southern Territories, Germany, Heard and McDonald Islands, Kiribati, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Marshall Islands, Mauru, Mayotte, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Norway, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Island, Poland, Polynesia (French), Reunion (French), Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Solomon Islands, Spain, Sweden, Syrian Arab Republic, Tuvalu, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futura Islands

*Friday, October 28th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Ireland, Italy, Nepal, Pakistan, Portugal, South Africa, United Kingdom


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


Does anybody know when BF3 is supposed to be released? I think we should start a official bf3 thread, probably wont get much interest though!










are you trolling???

1. EVERYONE know's its being released on the 25th in the states
2. this IS the official BF3 thread...


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


Sorry... just excited... Am I the only one?


Heck no!! I am preloaded watching the clock! And yes they annouced 12:01am release ( correct me if im wrong)

PS i was just being silly, not making fun of you at all.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Any possibility using the VPN causes a ban or something?


No.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mobius01*


According to CVG, performance is looking good (although they make no note of what res they're playing at):


30fps not even gonna cut it.
good to know that it seems more optimized than beta.


----------



## kcuestag

+30fps on a HD6850 maxed out on Ultra, including HBAO and MSAA, that's quite impressive.

I'd expect people to max it out at +60fps easily with a GTX580 or HD6970 if those guys are telling the truth.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


*
Thursday, October 27th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
Antarctica, Austria, Australia, Belgium, Christmas Island, Cook Islands, Denmark, Finland, France, French Guyana, French Southern Territories, Germany, Heard and McDonald Islands, Kiribati, Libyan Arab Jamahiriya, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Marshall Islands, Mauru, Mayotte, Micronesia, Monaco, Montenegro, Netherlands, Netherlands Antilles, New Caledonia, New Zealand, Niue, Norfolk Island, Norway, Oman, Palau, Papua New Guinea, Pitcairn Island, Poland, Polynesia (French), Reunion (French), Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Solomon Islands, Spain, Sweden, Syrian Arab Republic, Tuvalu, United Arab Emirates, Vanuatu, Wallis and Futura Islands

*Friday, October 28th, 12:01am British Summer Time (GMT +1)*
Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Ireland, Italy, Nepal, Pakistan, Portugal, South Africa, United Kingdom



How is that even fair! I guess this is one time im glad i live in the US.


----------



## enri95

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/pc...field-3/722936

Ganetrailers pc review


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mobius01*


According to CVG, performance is looking good (although they make no note of what res they're playing at):


It would be nice to know if that is the 1 or 2 GB version. I would bet that is the 2GB version. Resolution would also be nice to know. I am a little worried about the VRAM for my 560Ti. Although I would bet I could play almost maxed out if the 6950 2GB can max it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


How is that even fair! I guess this is one time im glad i live in the US.










Not fair at all, we always get the games 2-3 days later in Europe.

Even for Battlefield 3, which is a game fully developed in Sweden, Europe.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


It would be nice to know if that is the 1 or 2 GB version. I would bet that is the 2GB version. Resolution would also be nice to know. I am a little worried about the VRAM for my 560Ti. Although I would bet I could play almost maxed out if the 6950 2GB can max it.


I think you're confusing the HD6850 with an HD6950.

The HD6850's are only 1GB, there's no 2GB version.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Not fair at all, we always get the games 2-3 days later in Europe.

Even for Battlefield 3, which is a game fully developed in Sweden, Europe.









I think you're confusing the HD6850 with an HD6950.

The HD6850's are only 1GB, there's no 2GB version.










Oh damn, you are right. It says 6850. My bad, I misread it. Looks like I am fine with a 560Ti (assuming their resolution is 1920x1080 or 1200).


----------



## XX55XX

EA is making me re-download the entire game again. Argh! I had 55% done last Friday...


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


EA is making me re-download the entire game again. Argh! I had 55% done last Friday...


Hmm i guess i was lucky, i didnt have any issues at all. I even pulled the plug on my Internet connection( mid download) to hook directly to my modem, bypassing my slow router.


----------



## The Mad Mule

The BF3 soundtrack is now available on Spotify!









http://open.spotify.com/album/2c1xA9oTMphc1c06tb6wLw


----------



## PoopaScoopa

3 Hours! Are you ready?


----------



## 12Cores

Metacritic has a bunch of reviews posted:

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/ba...critic-reviews


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Oh damn, you are right. It says 6850. My bad, I misread it. Looks like I am fine with a 560Ti (assuming their resolution is 1920x1080 or 1200).


seems to be this,1680x1050









and 1920x1080


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I will laugh if they block people from doing it










Do you think the free VPN posted a while back that lasts for 20mins will be enough to unlock and then good to go? I want to do it but I see myself laughing at me along with you.


----------



## Hexa

Where would my 5870 fall in comparison with the rest of those video cards?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


Where would my 5870 fall in comparison with the rest of those video cards?


as a 6870 or so.
might be slightly better.
5870 is a great card.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


Do you think the free VPN posted a while back that lasts for 20mins will be enough to unlock and then good to go? I want to do it but I see myself laughing at me along with you.


As much trouble a people have said they had with their downloads etc. I personally wouldn't do anything that even has a remote chance of causing me any issues. But I will have a hard copy so it won't affect me anyway.


----------



## djriful

... Go to school and work. Ignore the download for a day until tomorrow. You guys are freaking out and there isn't anything you can do at the moment with a surge of 5 millions people downloading it (digital).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xquisit

Today, Fifteen minutes before the store closed I decided to pre-order B3 . I managed to ask how the ratio of pre-orders were for console vs pc gamers and he told me not many people asked for the PC copy. In fact, he was somewhat surprised when I asked for the PC copy. He asked what I had; I said "A 965 C3 and a 470, and I'm planning to get another 470." He was like "Yeah, I don't know." Bah, he told me he worked with computers for the audio engineering school he goes to. Anyway, the line starts at 10:00PM and I get off work at 9:15PM (5-10minute drive) and they will be open until 2:00 or 3:00 AM. Since there aren't so many PC gamers, you think I can get away with going later on and not be in a humungous line? They are giving prizes out, more than CoD's arrival, because they are expecting a larger show. They are expecting about 500 people to show up on monday night.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


... Go to school and work. Ignore the download for a day until tomorrow. You guys are freaking out and there isn't anything you can do at the moment with a surge of 5 millions people downloading it (digital).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hence why I got me physical copy








game launches in 3hrs 20mins~ here, but I won't have my copy till tomorrow


----------



## S-Line

I haven't been this excited about a new game in ages. I feel like my 6 yr old on christmas eve lol.


----------



## 0Amadeus0

How about steam?


----------



## TwiggLe

Sucks I'm grabbing my copy from a midnight sale. Can't stay up too late as I work in the morning though







QQ I had to call off today cause I felt like the crap...


----------



## kiwiasian

What? The game is set for release on the 25, that's well more than 3 hours


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


seems to be this,1680x1050









and 1920x1080










I guess my 480s will do great in this game then







I'm surprised its not even on the list


----------



## Weasel555

This may be a stupid question, however if i pick up my pre-order at 12:01AM eastern time (Physical copy) I should be able to install it (An play it) directly after I get home correct?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weasel555*


This may be a stupid question, however if i pick up my pre-order at 12:01AM eastern time (Physical copy) I should be able to install it (An play it) directly after I get home correct?


Not till 3am buddy


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


hence why I got me physical copy








game launches in 3hrs 20mins~ here, but I won't have my copy till tomorrow


In 15 hours. Not 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4wners

I will get my pre-order tomorrow







i can't wait to get this game on my hands OMG


----------



## JoeyTB

Screw bf3 making me wake up early...


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


In 15 hours. Not 3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's actually 3 if you use the KR VPN.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


It's actually 3 if you use the KR VPN.



sssssshhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Lune you need to add me on Steam/Xfire, whichever you use.

http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197968793057
Xfire: stealthpyros


What about your origin, foo'?


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


seems to be this,1680x1050









and 1920x1080










Yay! I can max it.


----------



## snoball

BF3 or tests in school on Tuesday, decisions decisions......


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Yay! I can max it.


Wowwwwwwww. So in the Beta the graphics were reaaaaaalllly TONED down?! I was getting 90-140 all day long in thr Beta. 33min 38max for a single GTX 580 in the final builds' 'max detail'?

Time to turn on that AB profile to v1.3 950/1450 XD!!!!


----------



## Zetsou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


BF3 or tests in school on Tuesday, decisions decisions......


It's worth being held back a year. The economy is rough, you've got plenty of time


----------



## BradleyW

The GTX 580 races ahead at 1080p on those new drivers.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zetsou*


It's worth being held back a year. The economy is rough, you've got plenty of time










lololol! sooo soooo true!


----------



## DBEAU

That chart says MSAA 4X + FXAA in game. Does this mean they forced MSAA in the nvidia control panel AND used in game FXAA?

Would this mean that if I ran only in game 2X MSAA I would get a healthy fps boost over what the chart says?


----------



## Nemesis158

Its now Monday morning, My Paypal account still hasn't been charged and I have received no shipping confirmation from EA/Origin for my Physical Pre-Order


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*


lololol! sooo soooo true!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Yay! I can max it.


You can? Even with a 460 sli you will prob be looking at 30-35 fps avg at 1920 max based on those charts. Who know what the min frames will be!


----------



## snoball

If BF3 gives me a heart attack and I die at least I will have died a happy man! lol


----------



## hydropwnics

what is this VPN deal people are talking about?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

1 hour to go!!

edit: what happened to kcuestag and BradleyW - both switching over to 580s just before the release?


----------



## Zetsou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


My thoughts exactly!











The "lost generation." more like a perfect excuse to game all night/all day! =S

I'm a bad influence. I apologize. Bahaha!


----------



## Lune

IGN review.. a PC REVIEW. There are things we haven't seen before.. man this game looks amazing seriously

  
 You Tube


----------



## Zetsou

Uhhh do I have 4 min to see this video?

must.leave.for.day.job.ahhhh! =\\


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


1 hour to go!!

edit: what happened to kcuestag and BradleyW - both switching over to 580s just before the release?


Well, I had the chance of upgraading to GTX580's for FREE, so I could not resist. BradleyW then copied me, although he had to pay money to upgrade.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I had the chance of upgraading to GTX580's for FREE, so I could not resist. BradleyW then copied me, although he had to pay money to upgrade.










Free 580s? Do tell!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


IGN review.. a PC REVIEW. There are things we haven't seen before.. man this game looks amazing seriously

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AacqQWurFqg&hd=1


This guy just hates the campaign because he only wants the multiplayer option from this game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I had the chance of upgraading to GTX580's for FREE, so I could not resist. BradleyW then copied me, although he had to pay money to upgrade.










I didn't copy you, i got 2 580's that are awseome because they have style and personality. They look ultra cool! See what i did there?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


This guy just hates the campaign because he only wants the multiplayer option from this game.


That's why there shouldn't be any campaign







destroying the reviews because of campaign when it's all about MP. DICE are bad at campaign.. we will see if it's good enough.

I posted it because there's stuff we haven't seen and because it looks amazing, I don't care what IGN thinks (they are pretty much owned by Activision) that's why they destroy BF


----------



## Yvese

What is this VPN people speak of?!?!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


That's why there shouldn't be any campaign







destroying the reviews because of campaign when it's all about MP. DICE are bad at campaign.. we will see if it's good enough.

I posted it because there's stuff we haven't seen and because it looks amazing, I don't care what IGN thinks (they are pretty much owned by Activision) that's why they destroy BF


I for one loved what i have seen so far from single player. I will be sure to play this before multiplayer.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


What is this VPN people speak of?!?!


To be honestly I am too lazy to even reply to this... we have explained the whole VPN thing over 9000 times


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


What is this VPN people speak of?!?!


^ THIS!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I didn't copy you, i got 2 580's that are awseome because they have style and personality. They look ultra cool! See what i did there?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Its now Monday morning, My Paypal account still hasn't been charged and I have received no shipping confirmation from EA/Origin for my Physical Pre-Order










They ship on launch. Should have just used origin.


----------



## falcon26

Sorry if this has been asked, but can you add more than one solider to your account? Like in BC2, I have one guy for myself and one for my nephew. We can't play at the same time but at least we can play with more than one guy. Does BF3 have this? They did in BF2...


----------



## Artemus

Battlefield 3 Gets Day One Patch on Xbox 360


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Sorry if this has been asked, but can you add more than one solider to your account? Like in BC2, I have one guy for myself and one for my nephew. We can't play at the same time but at least we can play with more than one guy. Does BF3 have this? They did in BF2...


No.


----------



## snoball

I wonder that GamerSpawn will do for one day left video?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


No.


lune u handsome devil, give me the juicy details on this korean VPN deal


----------



## falcon26

Well that really sucks. The more info I get on Bf3 the more I am already starting to dislike it. So now they want you to buy numerous copies to play with my than one guy on your account? Not cool.....


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Well, I had the chance of upgraading to GTX580's for FREE, so I could not resist. BradleyW then copied me, although he had to pay money to upgrade.










I didn't even noticed that You have GTX 580's in SLI. Nice bro







What's next? Quad SLI GTX 590?


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


I didn't even noticed that You have GTX 580's in SLI. Nice bro







What's next? Quad SLI GTX 590?










I want to know how he got free 580s lol


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


lune u handsome devil, give me the juicy details on this korean VPN deal


Here you go, http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...e-2#post-14295

or do this

Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > Lan Settings > Use a proxy server box
203.232.208.116 port 8080


----------



## Chrono Detector

I wish PCGH benchmarked the GTX 590 and 6990 as well, it would have been interesting to see how many FPS with those cards. Can't wait for this game to unlock.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


To be honestly I am too lazy to even reply to this... we have explained the whole VPN thing over 9000 times


Over 2000 pages and this thread moves fast. Forgive me for not looking at every page or searching which will also be futile, given the scale of this thread and the fact that only 5 results show up when searching 'korean vpn'









edit:
Intel4life just posted it yay


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Here you go, http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...e-2#post-14295

or do this

Control Panel > Internet Options > Connections > Lan Settings > Use a proxy server box
203.232.208.116 port 8080


Who would ever play on those pings! 300+


----------



## dteg

you could use it to activate and then just play singleplayer instead then..


----------



## Intel4Life

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Who would ever play on those pings! 300+


Gonna unlock the game and play single player, ill wait for multi if I have to.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Who would ever play on those pings! 300+


I believe you just use that to validate your files, then you can restore it back and enjoy


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Gonna unlock the game and play single player, ill wait for multi if I have to.


you're in texas you don't need to wait...


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


you're in texas you don't need to wait...


I think only Pacific Coast has no wait. MTN time has 1 hour delay, 2 for Central.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Who would ever play on those pings! 300+


GameServers told us our European server should be up TODAY.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


GameServers told us our European server should be up TODAY.










But doesn't the game come out on 27th for EU?


----------



## GrandMax

PCgames Deutsch seem to be saying 4x MSAA at 1080p is possible on 1GB cards with everything at Ultra and FXAA medium.

I guess my 6870s will do fine, which wasn't the case in the beta. I would get some crazy stuttering hitting a vram wall. I guess now that the texture streaming is improv ed.

I can't wait.

Shame I got responsibilities at my job and can't disapear like that for a day or two.

Hopefully, they realize someday it is better to release games on friday nights rather than tuesdays.


----------



## hollakris

First release
Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)

Im downloading the game right now. Im in Korea right now so I got 20 minutes left


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollakris*


First release
Tuesday, October 25th, 12:01am Korea Standard Time (GMT +9)

Im downloading the game right now. Im in Korea right now so I got 20 minutes left










Cool! Upload some pics of it


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


They ship on launch. Should have just used origin.


Thats not what the EA rep i talked to on Live chat last night said. Im gonna try em again and see what they say. its called a Pre-Order for a reason


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Thats not what the EA rep i talked to on Live chat last night said. Im gonna try em again and see what they say. its called a Pre-Order for a reason










My pizza guy knows more than EA Live Chat. Proven and out there!


----------



## Tech-Boy

So ready lets all hope this works!


----------



## Bandeto

Battlefield fanboys are some of the most hateful people I see on the internet. These fanboys don't dislike Modern Warfare, they ******* hate the **** out of it, and will do whatever it takes to make you aware of that hatred.

Intelligently explain why Battlefield is better than Modern Warfare, please.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


Battlefield fanboys are some of the most hateful people I see on the internet. These fanboys don't dislike Modern Warfare, they ******* hate the **** out of it, and will do whatever it takes to make you aware of that hatred.

Intelligently explain why Battlefield is better than Modern Warfare, please.


It's 2011 not 2007


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I want to know how he got free 580s lol


Probably the same way I have traded my 6950 TFIII for 2x GTX 560Ti


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What...?

Already getting hate from the Battlefield Fan Club... backed by no respectable opinions.


I answered you, you've ignored it, good day sir.


----------



## snoball

SOOOOOOOOO,

Who is going to a midnight release? I know I am!


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What...?

Already getting hate from the Battlefield Fan Club... backed by no respectable opinions.



No one cares, now go ride your bigwheel or something...


----------



## Nitronium

so it's officially time in Korea if I'm not mistaken. Anyone take the plunge yet? any success?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What...?

Already getting hate from the Battlefield Fan Club... backed by no respectable opinions.


i dono what you expect bringing up MW3 in the battlefield 3 thread


----------



## BigLisy

That FlyVpn site just went down, too many BF3 players loading it?








No login info now though :|


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


That FlyVpn site just went down, too many BF3 players loading it?








No login info now though :|


Or they knew what people were doing so they went offline?


----------



## amder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


SOOOOOOOOO,

Who is going to a midnight release? I know I am!


Meee, going with a few friends should be fun!


----------



## Sagaris

Release date check has been cleared (yes, VPN), next hurdle: Battlelog!


----------



## Nemesis158

Talking to EA support again. They say it hasn't shipped yet but that ill get it on release day. If it hasn't shipped out by the time i get back from work today, I'll talk to them again.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Who is this silly MW kid in a Battlefield thread?


----------



## Lune

Game unlocked for me


----------



## Lahey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Game unlocked for me










Battlelog login is currently disabled, please try again in a while.


----------



## Maniak

Quote:



What an ironic comment. You imply that I am young and entertained by a "big wheel or something..." when you are the one being an immature ******* instead of answering a simple question.


Dude, stop trying to start a stupid argument. If you don't like the game/franchise, then there's no reason for you to even post in here. You hate, we got it......now be a good boy and leave instead of acting like an immature moron.

Anyway. Now to see how this vpn unlocking will work for others and see if it'll be worth doing for SP.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Game unlocked for me










Mind sharing the current FlyVpn free login info (if you used it)? Site's down :|


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What...?

Already getting hate from the Battlefield Fan Club... backed by no respectable opinions.


No, he's stating that nobody cares about the flamewar you're obviously trying to start in a BF3 thread. Either take your BF hate elsewhere, or hold a decent conversation.

As for your argument, the amount of skill, teamwork, realism, scale, vehicle usage, and non 12 year old community makes the Battlefield franchise so much greater than anything COD has produced since Modern Warfare 1.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


No, he's stating that nobody cares about the flamewar you're obviously trying to start in a BF3 thread. Either take your BF hate elsewhere, or hold a decent conversation.

As for your argument, the amount of skill, teamwork, realism, scale, vehicle usage, and non 12 year old community makes the Battlefield franchise so much greater than anything COD has produced since Modern Warfare 1.


No need to answer his question...let him continue to rot in oblivion


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What an ironic comment. You imply that I am young and entertained by a "big wheel or something..." when you are the one being an immature ******* instead of answering a simple question.


minus rep


----------



## Bandeto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maniak*


Dude, stop trying to start a stupid argument. If you don't like the game/franchise, then there's no reason for you to even post in here. You hate, we got it......now be a good boy and leave instead of acting like an immature moron.


Read my posts... I never said I hate BF and I certainly haven't been acting like an immature moron...

The condescending tone I get from all of you, all implying that I am a kid for asking for the opinion of battlefield players on why they enjoy it more than modern warfare.

I asked for an opinion and got shat on by you all.


----------



## USFORCES

When I try starting mine it says unlocks Oct 25 at 02:00?


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


Read my posts... I never said I hate BF and I certainly haven't been acting like an immature moron...

The condescending tone I get from all of you, all implying that I am a kid for asking for the opinion of battlefield players on why they enjoy it more than modern warfare.

I asked for an opinion and got shat on by you all.


You're acting like an immature moron by posting a flamebait question.

You came in here with the intention of starting arguments from 'BF3 fanboys'.

And you're not immature?

Get out.


----------



## Lune

Looks like free vpns are getting overloaded. Anyways, if you unlock, you can play SP by changing your origin status to offline, have fun







going to complete this thing right now and let u know how it is


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Looks like free vpns are getting overloaded. Anyways, if you unlock, you can play SP by changing your origin status to offline, have fun







going to complete this thing right now and let u know how it is


Thanks for the tip. I got it unlocked going to play


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


The condescending tone I get from all of you, all implying that I am a kid for *asking for the opinion of battlefield players on why they enjoy it more than modern warfare.*


Lol, only a troll would ask such a question.


----------



## GrandMax

BF3 has evolved.

MW3 is pretty much MW1 with new guns and a DLC campaign. Not that it is bad. It was awesome back in the day.

PC gamers now have much more processing power than the xbox does and we want to see developpers using it. DICE has done an incredible job with FB2.

Treyarch has not done much with their 10 years old (quake?) engine.

We are just moving forward. I bet the next MW will be pushed much further to keep up. Probably on a new generation on console.


----------



## Nitronium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


What an ironic comment. You imply that I am young and entertained by a "big wheel or something..." when you are the one being an immature ******* instead of answering a simple question.


So you come into a bf3 thread spouting off obscenities and demand an intelligent answer to your off-topic question. I'm not surprised at the responses.

If you want an answer, I'll give you one. Not because you asked for it, but because you deserve the truth.

Call of Duty is a game that rewards people based on getting kills (killstreaks). It prides itself on close quarters combat and fast-paced gameplay. While this may be appealing to many, as indeed sales have shown, it can also lead to play styles that are selfish, and encourage the "spray and pray" tactic as well as camping. With the recent introduction of more objective-style game modes, I have yet to see teamwork as evident as is seen in the Battlefield series.

Battlefield is a multi-faceted game that requires altering tactics based on the environment you are in. The maps are usually expansive, and require a diverse team to work together to coordinate infantry, armor (tanks, APCs), and airborne assets to achieve an objective. This forces people to rely on teammates for resupply, medical attention, anti-air, and anti-ground support because one man can't do the job on their own.

The use of Battlefield-esque tactics in Call of Duty has the potential to yield excellent results, while the most common COD tactics in Battlefield would undoubtedly fail.

These are my opinions based on empirical observations as I have played both franchises extensively.

TL;DR: MW3 is an arcade game. BF3 requires tactical gameplay and teamwork. Not to mention flying and driving tanks is totally cool.


----------



## doomlord52

You guys have successfully murdered all the VPN's.

I want to plaaayyy


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


Once again, hate? I never said anything about me hating.

But, this is the first thing I have gotten somewhat resembling an answer... What I am more interested in is how you arrive upon saying it takes more skill and teamwork.


to answer your question:
I prefer BF series over CoD series cuz their is much more team involvment in BF.
CoD you can just "run and gun" and actually win games.
but that kinda stuff doesn't fly with BF, if you don't do what your supposed and if you don't work as a team, you lose...and therefore you cannot progress.

don't get me wrong though...i sometimes get the itch to jump on CoD or Halo and just start decimating muthas but i feel like a win in BF is much more fullfilling and a lose is much more devastating....kinda like following a sports team


----------



## Bandeto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


to answer your question:
I prefer BF series over CoD series cuz their is much more team involvment in BF.
CoD you can just "run and gun" and actually win games.
but that kinda stuff doesn't fly with BF, if you don't do what your supposed and if you don't work as a team, you lose...and therefore you cannot progress.


Thanks dude. I guess that is why I am drawn to Modern Warfare. I can take the entire outcome of the game into my hands regardless of incompetent teammates where as you say battlefield takes teamwork and coordination.

How do I get into Battlefield games with teams of communicating people that know what they are doing so that I can enjoy battlefield like you all do?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


I asked the question because I am curious of the draw, and need a little convincing in order to play the game in reference to a game I know well (modern warfare). But most of you went into defensive fanboy mode instead of giving me an intelligent response.


You wanted to know that, but this is how you ask it?

Quote:



Battlefield fanboys are some of the most hateful people I see on the internet. These fanboys don't dislike Modern Warfare, they ******* hate the **** out of it, and will do whatever it takes to make you aware of that hatred.


You come in, and it appears you are calling people in here fanboys and hateful people since you ask people here how come they feel that way.

You in essence insulted everyone, use foul language, and then expect a reasonable response?


----------



## Alatar

Metacritic already has some reviews

posted yet? I guess yes but one can always try.


----------



## Lune

For starters, game runs really well on Ultra


----------



## theturbofd

Line i will see you tonight !


----------



## Romanrp

LOL at Gamereactor Sweden giving the game a measly 80


----------



## dteg

i love how that dude picks out all the comments of rage towards him, but completely skips over every post which actually explains why they prefer BF over CoD. the only one he actually noticed was the very last one, which was a personal reason and not why 1 is better than the other.


----------



## Blackops_2

Started pre-load at 7 this morning before i went to class, just got back and it's at 90%







didn't think my internet was that fast.


----------



## Lune

Battlelog is up! EU and US servers, they were lying.. Korean servers only nope!


----------



## F2 Components

So far the reviews all seem to be saying the SP is visually beautiful, but lacks focus and originality... but the MP is mind blowingly amazing. That's good enough for me!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Battlelog is up. Sweet.


----------



## Shatterist

To answer the question of how to get into a group that communicates well...you probably need to join a group of some sort that you'll consistently play with, or much like in CoD 4, find a server that you enjoy.

Also bah I have class, so many hours before I can play with the rest of you guys.


----------



## iCrap

How do you unlock the single player?


----------



## Romanrp

BF3 has tanks, jets, helicopters, jeeps and other vehicles. It also has awesome graphics and amazing sound, combined with destructibility.

Cod has a completely childish and BS storyline, gameplay that involves run kill die respawn,spawn run kill die respawn. Just mindless shooting. The graphics are crap, the audio is awfull, there are no jets or tanks or anything, no destructibilty, stupid perks, etc etc.

Add people from OCN on steam, have a game of BF2 or BF3 with them.


----------



## Bandeto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shatterist*


To answer the question of how to get into a group that communicates well...you probably need to join a group of some sort that you'll consistently play with, or much like in CoD 4, find a server that you enjoy.

Also bah I have class, so many hours before I can play with the rest of you guys.


So I will never just stumble upon the conditions (a decent team) required to enjoy the game?


----------



## frickfrock999

The single player is only 5 hours long.

That's.... ridiculous.


----------



## hydropwnics

is there a flyvpn alternative its not working for me


----------



## age_ruler1

Hello guys,

Well, this might be very stupid and non sense. But I bought a digital copy of BF3. But I don't have Pre-Load option. They will send me my Cd-Key or License tomorrow, the 25th.

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with the Pre-Load. I would like to be able to play the game as soon as it comes out.

If I can't get any help at all, its okey. I understand.








I'll just wait for the game to download on my PC. Like not a boss









Thanks!


----------



## crun

platinum hide ip


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


The single player is only 5 hours long.

That's.... ridiculous.










Its BATTLEFIELD. Who cares how long the single player is? It's just an added bonus.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crun*


platinum hide ip


is it free?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I was wondering about this as well









I believe it is like Steam where they will display the serial codes in-game. I have never used Origin before, but its a guess :/


----------



## ehpexs

I have a platoon up, overclock.net.

Join it if you want.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Its BATTLEFIELD. Who cares how long the single player is? It's just an added bonus.


It doesn't make any sense. Bad Company 2's campaign was twice that long and tons of fun. Why make it even shorter?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

is there going to be an *OFFICIAL* OCN platoon this time????


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Its BATTLEFIELD. Who cares how long the single player is? It's just an added bonus.


+1. If you are getting BF3 for campaign, you may has well just picked it up for console really.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


The single player is only 5 hours long.

That's.... ridiculous.










what's this single player you're talking about?


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


So I will never just stumble upon the conditions (a decent team) required to enjoy the game?


You can








Can I ask you something, do you come from a console backround? And have you ever played a BF game? (if yes then which? )


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


It doesn't make any sense. Bad Company 2's campaign was twice that long and tons of fun. Why make it even shorter?


likely to continue in coming dlc content.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


Once again, hate? I never said anything about me hating.

But, this is the first thing I have gotten somewhat resembling an answer... What I am more interested in is how you arrive upon saying it takes more skill and teamwork.


Sorry its the way you phrased the original question. Alot of flamewar COD fanbois start off that way.

The reason i enjoy the battlefield series is because when im running down a road towards an objective with my friends and a jet streaks over by dropping bombs on the tank ahead of me that would have stopped us from winning the game. Watching this happen EVERY GAME gives you this overwhelming rush of excitement and action. In Modern Warfare (specifically more in MW2 than MW) I could sit in one corner and kill everyone who entered my screen without even trying. I used to do that in DuckHunt too, except i couldnt call an AC-130 or Nuke on the ducks when i got about 13 to 25 without missing. BUT, if I dont want to sit in the corner of any Modern Warfare (or BLOPS) map the size of your common Pizza Hut, I could run around like a Gold Medalist Kenyan with a lightsaber-for-a-knife and slice up any foe within a 10 foot radius of me while dodging extremely accurate helicopters.

Also, Hitscan. I HATE hitscan. You actually have to know how to aim in Battlefield. In Modern Warfare, Hitscan allows you to pull the trigger and JUST BECAUSE your sight is over their polycounted ragdoll, you immediately get the kill no matter how far away the enemy is. Although the maps are so small, length of shot really doesnt make a difference anyways.

In my experience, some guy won a game because he called a nuke even though my team capture all the control points and were a good 70 points ahead of their team with about 30 seconds on the clock, but because that guy got to sit and camp the entire game, he calls a nuke and wins. He didnt play the objective, he didnt work with his team... he sat and shot 25 people and single handedly destroyed all the "objective gameplay." When it comes down to it, Modern Warfare is just TDM no matter what game mode you play.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


It doesn't make any sense. Bad Company 2's campaign was twice that long and tons of fun. Why make it even shorter?


Not the same game, nor the same dev teams. This game was focused on MP. as said SP is a extra bonus. More less a transition for new players to help them get into the MP without feeling overwhelmed.


----------



## 8564dan

Its a multiplayer focused game really....Battlefield 2 didnt have a single player.....so yeah the single player is a bonus. I love both SP and MP.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


likely to continue in coming dlc content.


I should hope so.


----------



## jbobb

I still wish Orgin friends would automatically import to battlelog. Plus when I go to add friends and it searches for my Orgin friends, it only shows 1 when I have like 30 in Orgin.


----------



## Romanrp

My greatest moment in bf2 was when my whole squad got into a helicopter, parachuted out if it into the enemy base, provided cover for each other and capped the point winning the game. Its moments like this that seperate BF from COD.


----------



## Intel4Life

Playing single player, game looks great my rig handles it perfectl.


----------



## age_ruler1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*


I was wondering about this as well









I believe it is like Steam where they will display the serial codes in-game. I have never used Origin before, but its a guess :/


Who knows... I'm same as you. I've never used origin before. I have just redeemed BF BC 2 and MoH codes.

Let's see what happens. I just need to Download it and wait till I get my Key.


----------



## DBEAU

Can someone with 1X graphics card confirm the game runs well lol


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Playing single player, game looks great my rig handles it perfectl.


Completely maxed? Screenies!!!


----------



## Bandeto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


You can








Can I ask you something, do you come from a console backround? And have you ever played a BF game? (if yes then which? )


Console background, bought Bad Company 2 and played Battlefield 3 beta.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*


Playing single player, game looks great my rig handles it perfectl.


How are you guys playing single player?


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I still wish Orgin friends would automatically import to battlelog. Plus when I go to add friends and it searches for my Orgin friends, it only shows 1 when I have like 30 in Orgin.


Ya I agree with you. They should be automatically imported.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


Console background, bought Bad Company 2 and played Battlefield 3 beta.


Thats probably why, BC2 was a consolised game, that removed a lot of BF2 features. And did you get to play caspain border or just metro in the beta?


----------



## wire

So angry that Fly VPN isn't working...


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *USFORCES*   How are you guys playing single player?  
   
 You Tube


----------



## andygoyap

Battlefield 3 is now online! Campaign Mode!




























see you all in multiplayer, after i finish campaign.


----------



## Lune

Lol playing on Ultra online it's amazing no lag runs 50 times better! already did the base jump little bird is cute!


----------



## hydropwnics

ummm free alternatives to flyvpn anyone?


----------



## Bandeto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Thats probably why, BC2 was a consolised game, that removed a lot of BF2 features. And did you get to play caspain border or just metro in the beta?


I play all shooters on the console but I am considering BF3 for computer.


----------



## Alatar

screenshots please?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Lol playing on Ultra online it's amazing no lag runs 50 times better! already did the base jump little bird is cute!


Base Jump AND you flew a little bird?!?!?!

aksjdOsodighlaKSAJDGHasdfgjk. I hate you. 
That is all


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bandeto*


*I play all shooters on the console* but I am considering BF3 for computer.


There you go, PC community > console community which is 80% 12 year olds


----------



## Artemus

Be advised, Battlelog is UP. Please log in and get your stuff setup. That is all.


----------



## hollakris

I built my comp like 3 weeks ago and I am in love!


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Uh...I tried logging in to Battlelog just now and it says "Your account is not allowed to login"

???


----------



## Intel4Life

Ultra, running with vsync on


----------



## sloppyjoe123

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...ested/Reviews/


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l*


Uh...I tried logging in to Battlelog just now and it says "Your account is not allowed to login"

???


same


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hollakris*


I built my comp like 3 weeks ago and I am in love!


























Sir, you suck!


----------



## doomlord52

how are you guys getting it to activate. What VPN?!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


same










Same here


----------



## hydropwnics

flyvpn was how people were doing it but its not working now







i need to find another korean vpn


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Same here










Same x3

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Are the people loggin on Battlelog the ones who pre-ordered through Origin? I'm guessing those are the only people able to get on right now?

I'm going to pick up a physical copy tonight and I can't log in to Battlelog


----------



## nykeiscool

Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


----------



## BradleyW

I'm waiting for a hard copy on friday.

*Activate stealth mode*


----------



## Redwoodz

They say you need at least a $250 GPU to get playable framerates @ 1680x1050 with FXAA. I bet my $150 GPU will play it just fine at 1080p.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

multiplayer works now was just playing on a 64 man server was epic

saw camo rose thingy looked pretty good


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


pretty sure we can play multiplayer if we unlock files with the VPN..


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I'm waiting for a hard copy on friday.

*Activate stealth mode*


Me too, you got yours from amazon?


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l*


Are the people loggin on Battlelog the ones who pre-ordered through Origin? I'm guessing those are the only people able to get on right now?

I'm going to pick up a physical copy tonight and I can't log in to Battlelog


Sorry about that. I did order mine through Origin. I guess we're the guinea pigs...lol


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I'm waiting for a hard copy on friday.


+1.

Game better come through and get it delivered Friday morning.

Anyone with a single 580 who can comment on the perfromance? I had to RMA one of mine so I'm without SLi for a while.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Me too, you got yours from amazon?


I'm going down to the shopping mall friday morning to buy it. If they are sold out, i will just buy it on Origin and play the same day.


----------



## mountains

I have an Amazon preorder, and... I might have been able to log in to Battlelog? I can launch the campaign from Battlelog, but online play seems to spend an excessive amount of time matchmaking (because the servers aren't up yet?).


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!



holy crap I owe you one.
+rep, you win.


----------



## hp.

Can anyone tell me what was that software name form which i can completely delete my video driver and than install new


----------



## importflip

Driver Sweeper

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Quesenek

Hmm. According to the benchmark at 1680x1050 it would have been completely pointless for me to have spent any more than $300 on a GPU (I happen to have spent only $300 on my hd 6970 lol) Because there isn't much difference in frame rates between a gtx 580 and a HD 6950 only 8 FPS for a GPU that is $200 more.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...ested/Reviews/

Hi guys, I posted a thread about this link, showing performance numbers from 11 different GPUs @1080p & 1050p. rather demanding game at MAX.


----------



## Higgins

If only I wasn't loaded with homework until tuesday night.


----------



## hp.

thanks importflip


----------



## BreakDown

can anyone show commo rose?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


+Rep! Aaaaawwwwww yeah!


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


FYI...this works. You can also play MP. Just undo the proxy after it bypasses the date check and tries to launch Battlelog.


----------



## sloppyjoe123

Well, you will have butter smooth gameplay with such high min FPS. At 1080p tho..... my dreams of maxing the game has been ruined lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123*


http://www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,8...ested/Reviews/

Hi guys, I posted a thread about this link, showing performance numbers from 11 different GPUs @1080p & 1050p. rather demanding game at MAX.


damn...hopefully my two 460's will hold up.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Why is the game so expensive elsewhere?

Gamestop Ireland are selling it for 29 euro. It's double, almost, everywhere else.

The 29 quid one comes with all the DLC too


----------



## Eduardv

No problemo here

Next


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

yea give me a couple mins ill cap some screens


----------



## Thrasher1016

My 6850 will be just fine, if I don't max, and I probably won't, not for long! 
That's the only thing holding my system back, even overclocked.

-T


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


If only I wasn't loaded with homework until tuesday night.










Same here. EA's release date could hardly have been worse for me.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*


yea give me a couple mins ill cap some screens


Ill keep 'F5'ing until then


----------



## Inglewood78

Looks like to max it out, SLi or Xfire is the only way to go...


----------



## enri95

Livestream - http://www.twitch.tv/cheami


----------



## c0ld

Oh snap I'll need to OC the crap out of my lightning then.


----------



## downlinx

i will wait until it it is released, i can wait 10 hours. no need to give them a reason to ban me over playing early.


----------



## j2thearrin

How do we know that EA isnt going to get pissed at all the players playing early and just ban their accounts Forth Right as "playing on hacked servers" or what not...?


----------



## Lhino

So how is performance on 470 sli? Anyone here played BF3 with them yet?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


How do we know that EA isnt going to get pissed at all the players playing early and just ban their accounts Forth Right as "playing on hacked servers" or what not...?


Because they said they wouldn't.


----------



## c0ld

Looks like a single GTX 580 wont be able to max it out :\\


----------



## mountains

I'm awful at taking screenshots, but here's an imgur album.

I'll update periodically (read: when I'm finished with stat homework).


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


Because they said they wouldn't.










so that i may leave work early and start playing?


----------



## blupupher

baa, site blocked at work.

does it say how 2 1 gb GTX 460's in SLI do (1920x1080)?


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Looks like a single GTX 580 wont be able to max it out :\\


yea but OCed it can prolly handle close to max...just no AA or Multi-sampling


----------



## Romanrp

Can someone post screenshots showing the differences between low, medium, high and ultra or whatever the settings are.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Can someone post screenshots showing the differences between low, medium, high and ultra or whatever the settings are.


Well, here's an article which compares Low settings to Ultra in side by side screenshots. It even has a little interactive slider.









http://translate.google.com/translat...eich-850714%2F


----------



## Havazn

Was gonna wait till I tested the game out on my 570 before deciding to get a second card and go SLI. After reading this, I might just pull the trigger today instead of waiting.


----------



## Lune

Oh boy.. game runs so good it's unreal. Little Bird physics are crazy and you can use vsync for choppers / jets it doesn't really affect them no mouse lag and looks like 120hz


----------



## TerrabyteX

proof you won't get banned by accesing the game early like tuesday and not thursday ?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*









so that i may leave work early and start playing?


It's in this thread. I don't feel like going through all the posts, but people claim EA stated no bans for this.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...the-24th.1107/


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Well, here's an article which compares Low settings to Ultra in side by side screenshots. It even has a little interactive slider.









http://translate.google.com/translat...eich-850714%2F


Thanks









EDIT: After seeing that Crysis 1 with mods still holds the graphics crown.


----------



## Yvese

Made a video of the intro for those wondering how it looks on PC during gameplay.

  
 You Tube  



 
Fraps was recording @ 30 fps and stayed there the entire time. I played that part without fraps and was getting 50-60 fps.

Was getting similar fps on the next mission.


----------



## andygoyap

I live in the Philippines(asia).

More screenshots:
Settings: Ultra


----------



## Intel4Life




----------



## L.Hemsley

thank god for crts. I will have to knock down the res a bit.


----------



## being that guy

Better info on the "ban" (I think this has been posted)

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...confirmed.html

Quote:



Crash7800 (EA Communiy manager) stated in reddit "Your call, I guess, as to if it's worth the risk. Personally, I'd wait. Definitely won't work for multiplayer, and if it did all you'd be doing would be creating a needless headache for our network staff."

If you do manage to bypass or risk to play muliplayer, just know that you would only be able to play multiplayer on the Asian servers . Expect to have 300+ping and joining into clogged up servers. There are still question going around the web whether or not this is safe. The safest way in doing this, would be to see the safety confirmation of the people who have done this and have everything running like I should (everything is working) after the Korean version has been lunched.

If you have this already or jumped into do this without knowing what the risk are or what they could be. Don't worry about the ban hammer, It's has been publicly announced that EA won't ban for this, for there is no legit reason to do so. This VPN program can be an alternative proxy and privacy protection, so EA can't argue to apply the ban hammer. I am sorry, but I do not know how reverse this once you have done it. My one guess would be to delete BF3 and all its contents like its reg and download. If this has worked let us know.

EA has also stated that this is not illegal, it's just isn't very nice. ( meaning this is a go, but it's only a go on your own risk.)

FROM ENTERBF3, WE ADVISE YOU TO WAIT UNTIL BATTLEFIELD 3 COMES OUT IN YOUR TIMEZONE FOR THE BEST 100% QUALITY ASSURANCE. WE ARE NOT ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTION(S) AND MISTAKES.


Of course he is already wrong about the servers. There are servers from around the world up and running.


----------



## [email protected]

OMG enough! Don't spoil us!







Anyways don't forget to tune in Spike TV for the special BF 3 announcement on tv. Oh also has anyone tried this? I refused to til i get some clarification if this is a good idea. If this is not a good suggestion how to get into BF3 early then please do remove the link.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...-16#post-15346

It's NOT piracy and i DON'T support it. This is a instruction how to link up to open BF3 without using VPN connection or something like that. Dunno if it works.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

http://imgur.com/a/vTyt4

mp images


----------



## [email protected]lif3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*












Wait a min you're from Texas. How are you able to play right now?


----------



## CallsignVega

Crap! Got BF3 to validate through VPN but now it won't launch. Anyone else get these errors/know how to fix them?


----------



## [email protected]

ThatKidNamedRocky

mp images ?!

What graphic settings do you have yours on?


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

[email protected] said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/vTyt4
> 
> mp images
> 
> What graphic settings do you have yours on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure havent checked prob med
> 
> was playing at 1080p but guess the host resized the images


----------



## Slightly skewed

For those of you already playing, did you get the announced day 1 patch as well?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Wait a min you're from Texas. How are you able to play right now?










Read the thread. VPN or proxy server. I was able to get in with a proxy. Per my last post, EA stated this is not a bannable offense.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone can confirm if it works to try unlock BF3 instead of waiting late night? Check above thread comments. Just curious. Not sure if we should lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Read the thread. VPN or proxy server. I was able to get in with a proxy. Per my last post, EA stated this is not a bannable offense.


How exactly does that work anyways? Isn't it safer to verify the launch unlock through the ACTUAL time of release. Is this a safe method to unlock it anyways?


----------



## Artikbot

So I'm fine as long as I run w/o AA.

Just as expected


----------



## mattlyall06

You sly bastards, you.


----------



## superj1977

So does the GTX480 not make the minimum requirements for the final game then?

Or are they too shy to put up results?
Not as if its due to it being a last gen card as the 450 and 460 are included.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quesenek*


Hmm. According to the benchmark at 1680x1050 it would have been completely pointless for me to have spent any more than $300 on a GPU (I happen to have spent only $300 on my hd 6970 lol) Because there isn't much difference in frame rates between a gtx 580 and a HD 6950 only 8 FPS for a GPU that is $200 more.


thats at 1680x1050 where the cpu is still more into play, once u get above 1080p your gpu really matters, and i bet the GTX580 would destoy a 6950 at those res's


----------



## Fatalrip

Looks like some higher clocks are gonna be applied to my card....


----------



## Grief

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Crap! Got BF3 to validate through VPN but now it won't launch. Anyone else get these errors/know how to fix them?




















looks like you need to manually update directx

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


How exactly does that work anyways? Isn't it safer to verify the launch unlock through the ACTUAL time of release. Is this a safe method to unlock it anyways?


It is launched, in Korea. If you go through a Korean proxy (details are in this thread), then you can unlock the game. Change your settings, launch BF3, and it will bypass the one time check. Undo the proxy in your settings, and you are ready to go. Worked for me, and as I stated above, EA confirmed people will not be banned for this.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


So does the GTX480 not make the minimum requirements for the final game then?

Or are they too shy to put up results?
Not as if its due to it being a last gen card as the 450 and 460 are included.











Gtx 480 is a severely down clocked card. Should be able to perform as good as the 580 when overclocked


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Intel4Life*












how do you ask for ammo/health/repairs?


----------



## [email protected]

Details are in this thread? Seriously the thought of using Korean proxy scares me, knowing no idea what the provider would think lmao. Can you link me where they stated talking about unlocking it? You said details are in this thread? Nevermind i will just backtrack the pages til i find it.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how do you ask for ammo/health/repairs?


Hold Q and that popup will show up. Pick the one you want.


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*


Gtx 480 is a severely down clocked card. Should be able to perform as good as the 580 when overclocked


Severely down clocked card? mines not


----------



## Wishmaker

My CFX 5870 XXX cards should play this just fine. Heck, even my other sig rig with CFX HD4890 XXX will play it well.


----------



## importflip

Press Q once when aiming at someone in each respective class.


----------



## mattlyall06

Surprising that they don't care about this. Maybe they know nothing can be done to stop it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Enemy boat spotted!

Does the comma rose drill down any further or is that it? In BF2 if you right clicked there you would get an advanced spotting tool, to pick what you spot.

Or I can just wait till tomorrow and find out myself


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


For pwnt4lif3


----------



## mattlyall06

Also, I am now regretting getting a physical copy. D'oh. >.<


----------



## [email protected]

Dude it releases at midnight and late night and tomorrow. Why would they worry? They knew eventually this was gonna happen rofl.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how do you ask for ammo/health/repairs?


Ammo = by running out. 
Health = by dying. 
Repairs = by blowing up.

I'm never much help.









-T


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superj1977*


Severely down clocked card? mines not










Mine neither...beast of a card.


----------



## Shatterist

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blupupher*


baa, site blocked at work.

does it say how 2 1 gb GTX 460's in SLI do (1920x1080)?


Assuming that GTX 460's in SLI are equal to a single GTX 580, then you'll be hitting about 30 fps at Max detail with 16x AF and FXAA...*fist pump*


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Hold Q and that popup will show up. Pick the one you want.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *importflip*


Press Q once when aiming at someone in each respective class.


excellent! thanks.

27th cant come soon enough


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


Surprising that they don't care about this. Maybe they know nothing can be done to stop it?


They could start aggressively blocking known VPNs, but I think it's more of a risk-reward thing. It's not worth EA's time to stop a relatively small number of BF3 players from swarming onto the Asian servers.

I do feel bad for their network staff though. Asian multiplayer servers are probably just swamped right now.


----------



## someonewhy

hey guys i am having a weird problem.
I have bfbc2 on my origin account installed everything and the latest PB.
but when i am logging in and choosing a server to play the game crashes to desktop.
see what i am talking about:
[that's not my vid]

  
 You Tube  



 
 can anyone help me please?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


They could start aggressively blocking known VPNs, but I think it's more of a risk-reward thing. It's not worth EA's time to stop a relatively small number of BF3 players from swarming onto the Asian servers.

I do feel bad for their network staff though. Asian multiplayer servers are probably just swamped right now.


US, EU, etc. servers are up too. No need to play in one of the Asian servers.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Gents, **** the VPN service. Use this IP as a proxy in your IE settings

203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. 
Battlelog will try to open. Page cannot be displayed.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online.

Enjoy

Just in case no one knows how to do this go to your start bar typ up "proxy" hit configure proxy settings, then from there go to lan settings and plug both the port and adress in, launch game have it verified un apply the proxy and play! Did this no longer than .. 20 minutes ago and it worked flawlessly!


Proxy server seems to be down.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grief*


looks like you need to manually update directx

http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35


Says I already have the latest version.


----------



## Crouch

Hell yeah! Ill do fine with my 460, 33.9 FPS avg.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*


yea but OCed it can prolly handle close to max...just no AA or Multi-sampling


Wanted at least some AA :\\

Time to OC the crap out of my lightning.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


thats at 1680x1050 where the cpu is still more into play, once u get above 1080p your gpu really matters, and i bet the GTX580 would destoy a 6950 at those res's


According to the benchmark @ 1080p there is only a difference of 10 Fps between the gtx 580 and the hd 6950.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Read the thread. VPN or proxy server. I was able to get in with a proxy. Per my last post, EA stated this is not a bannable offense.


Is the VPN stuff reversible though?


----------



## funty3000

I cant wait to test with dual gtx 295s, only thing i will be missing is dx11 which will cost me fps but i dont care, roll on friday for the love of god!


----------



## xartion

Welp, just tried it out on the sig rig... Gonna need more juice for eyefinity, that's for sure

Edit: note, that proxy server is garbage, try to find your own (KR .edu are very nice







)


----------



## criminal

blocked at work.









Anything similar to 470 SLI @ 1920 x 1200 in those test? How do they (or something similar) do?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Is the VPN stuff reversible though?


yea all ur doin is activating your game from an IP in korea so it unlocks then u turn off the VPN.

EA said it will not ban you or anything for trying it so theres not really any risk


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


BF3 has tanks, jets, helicopters, jeeps and other vehicles. It also has awesome graphics and amazing sound, combined with destructibility.

Cod has a completely childish and BS storyline, gameplay that involves run kill die respawn,spawn run kill die respawn. Just mindless shooting. The graphics are crap, the audio is awfull, there are no jets or tanks or anything, no destructibilty, stupid perks, etc etc.

Add people from OCN on steam, have a game of BF2 or BF3 with them.


*waving my hand*


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


blocked at work.









Anything similar to 470 SLI @ 1920 x 1200 in those test? How do they (or something similar) do?


Only single cards tested at max in 1080p with 4xaa and 16 af the 580gtx gets 33-38 fps.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Welp, just tried it out on the sig rig... Gonna need more juice for eyefinity, that's for sure

Edit: note, that proxy server is garbage, try to find your own (KR .edu are very nice







)


Worked for me, but yeah, you can find a ton of proxy servers in Korea. Just search for your own if it doesn't work.


----------



## CallsignVega

Crap, getting the crash in Eyefinity mode but single display works. Dang I need Eyefinity!


----------



## mattlyall06

hidemyass.com click on ip port proxy then change to korea!


----------



## theturbofd

anyone else getting stutter when playing?


----------



## santanac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


I have a platoon up, overclock.net.

Join it if you want.


application sent


----------



## [email protected]

Yea they did say that in EA forums but however i don't like the idea of connecting my internet to Korean. Ya know how it is. I have nothing against them but they have a ton of hackers in Korean so.. i dunno if this is a safe method. Someone did make a special BF3 activitated .exe in another thread. He uploaded it but i dunno if it's safe either but let me find the link.

Read the comments especially the last one. http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...-16#post-15346

This guy did tested the file through three different Anti-viruses and loaded the game fine. If anyone wanna test it be my guest. I kinda want more proof before attempting this otherwise i can wait til late night lmao. I wanna play it right now but i'm skeptic right now. If anyone is a expert to make sure this isn't a virus, please be my guest and test this right now through any anti-viruses with any means to see and be sure this isn't a broken file or virus.
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gbGVdYp/bf3.rar if this is not allowed, forgive me and delete the link.

Ea already did stated there will be no bans.

"It isn't illegal but we would advise against doing it and instead wait for the launch day of your territory." <-- This is their statement in Battlefield 3 forums.

Right now i'm just gonna wait til i find more feeback and results and conclusions from you guys. Now is the time to grab a monster drink for gaming later


----------



## 8564dan

I read a post pages back today that the Battlefield 3 Soundtrack was on Spotify but i cant find it?? Anyone know?


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Crap, getting the crash in Eyefinity mode but single display works. Dang I need Eyefinity!


I got eyefinity working on my 6990... If you get it working, let me know, I'm curious how two 6990s will perform in Eyefinity, because with one it's meh

Btw, I'm using the latest (Preview 3 drivers) available here with CAP 3 available here, which are both supposed to be awesome for BF3


----------



## Slayem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


hidemyass.com click on ip port proxy then change to korea!










Did that site actually work?


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *funty3000*


I cant wait to test with dual gtx 295s, only thing i will be missing is dx11 which will cost me fps but i dont care, roll on friday for the love of god!


Wrong way round







you will gain FPS as your 295 will not process DX11 stuff.
Look at Crysis 2 DX11 update,FPS take a good whack down after applying the update.


----------



## hydropwnics

when i use a proxy in IE it fails when I try to login


----------



## [email protected]

Guys read my previous post.


----------



## j2thearrin

stream went down due to policy http://www.twitch.tv/cheami


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just a a reminder, Please keep this friendly. I have had to remove a few posts.

Thanks.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *someonewhy*


hey guys i am having a weird problem.
I have bfbc2 on my origin account installed everything and the latest PB.
but when i am logging in and choosing a server to play the game crashes to desktop.
see what i am talking about:
[that's not my vid]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pJa2F4dGCg
can anyone help me please?


If you are running Afterburner, it will crash with BFBC2 Punkbuster. You have to disable "enable low level hardware access" settings in Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 8.


----------



## Waffleboy

I'm getting a crash to desktop error, usually within about 30 seconds of the game launching. It says Error: out of virtual memory, make sure you have a graphics card with 512MB of RAM that meets the game's specifications...which I do. Anyone else getting this error?


----------



## [email protected]

Are you using newest Nvidia drivers that came out? I highly recommend close other applications that you DON'T need just to have more resources. I have yet to play it,unlock it yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


I got eyefinity working on my 6990... If you get it working, let me know, I'm curious how two 6990s will perform in Eyefinity, because with one it's meh

Btw, I'm using the latest (Preview 3 drivers) available here with CAP 3 available here, which are both supposed to be awesome for BF3


I've tried 11.10 Preview 3 but those crash in general with Eyefinity for me. Using 11.9 w/ Cap 3 and not doing so well. Although 11.9 worked fine in Beta.


----------



## criminal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatalrip*


Only single cards tested at max in 1080p with 4xaa and 16 af the 580gtx gets 33-38 fps.


Thanks.

So I might can expect 38-45 maxed? maybe? That would be great.


----------



## Ghost23

Keep getting "Release date check failed"


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


hidemyass.com click on ip port proxy then change to korea!










I can't get past the verify date check?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*


I'm getting a crash to desktop error, usually within about 30 seconds of the game launching. It says Error: out of virtual memory, make sure you have a graphics card with 512MB of RAM that meets the game's specifications...which I do. Anyone else getting this error?


I get this error too. Welcome to DICE first day launches lol, so buggy. Now the REAL beta test begins.


----------



## [email protected]

https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield
Battlefield Battlefield
@
@supra357 We strongly advise against using it. ^CH

This was posted in twitter. One of the devs said they strongly advise not to use it.

I wonder why? Are there reasons?


----------



## mountains

Are there new ATI drivers for BF3?


----------



## $ilent

30 fps with everything at max detail on my gpu...christ


----------



## //MPower

The amount of neglected girlfriends and wives will skyrocket with the release of BF3.

Never Forget!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


Also, I am now regretting getting a physical copy. D'oh. >.<


Why? I'm waiting for my physical copy of BF3 :>


----------



## Fatalrip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *criminal*


Thanks.

So I might can expect 38-45 maxed? maybe? That would be great.


I would expect it to be similar to a 580 gtx maybe a little more depending on how the game handles sli. Remember to download the new nvidia drivers that came out today.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I've tried 11.10 Preview 3 but those crash in general with Eyefinity for me. Using 11.9 w/ Cap 3 and not doing so well. Although 11.9 worked fine in Beta.


This is why I am sticking to 11.10 Preview 2 instead of 3. Because the Version 3 is only designed for RAGE game. There aren't any BF3 changes on it until official release which they will compile up everything.

I heard most people are doing fine with Preview 2 with 11.9 CAP3.

By the way, EBGames called and I could pick up by 8AM before work. ^____________^
I guess I'll have fun starring at the DVD box all day at work.


----------



## [email protected]

No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


The amount of neglected girlfriends and wives will skyrocket with the release of BF3.

Never Forget!










ROFL.. Don't forget some chicks do play fps too. Hard to spot or find one. I know only one personally so far.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


Your computer isn't going to blow up if you use a VPN dude...


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I get this error too. Welcome to DICE first day launches lol, so buggy. Now the REAL beta test begins.


What's your setup like? What security software, etc are you using?


----------



## xxlap1xx

i'm surprised that BF3 is so much heavier than BC2.. i hit 150fps average on BC2, but probably only 90fps average on BF3 beta (if i remember correctly).. kind of killed my plan for a 120hz monitor lol.. but at least it was smooth tho..


----------



## CallsignVega

***, I hope there is a way around having to watch the 45 minute logo intro every time you flipping launch the game. Pressing keys doesn't bypass them.

I hate developers who put in mandatory logo watching.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


What could go wrong using the VPN? I see nothing..


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


It's not exactly surprising that people don't like downloading a .exe file that someone stashed on the internet.

I used the VPN method and it worked fine.


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


Why would EA be fine with that but not the VPN? I would be more worried with modifying the exe file than simply bypassing the time check and keeping the files unmodified. Your way seems like a hack.


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone getting an error message that states your account is not allowed to login when trying to access the Battlelog?


----------



## Fatalrip

It looks much better even the beta looked better than bc2 i remember going back and being like well a lot of this map is kinda empty.


----------



## [email protected]

I still think the VNP isn't safe. Call me paranoid unfortunately. I also was told by a EA developer they strongly advise not to use the VPN checker. Makes you wonder why they advised not to do so? Does it ruin your actual serial copy proof of the game simply just bypassing it? O wait.. it just only checks for the date release? I don't know why they strongly advise not to do so?

Tempted to do VPN but i am a idiot in these parts, maybe it's my paranoid thoughts of connecting a Korean server or worst case how can i revert my connection back and never use a proxy and wipe my traces?


----------



## Artemus

BF3 feels so much different than BFBC2, wow! It's amazing!


----------



## 8564dan

Just been into Battlelog and there are loads of servers full on MP already! I have to wait til 28th







. You guys who can play are lucky lol, i didnt realise people were already playing MP.

Also, i am on 11.8 drivers atm. Would you guys say to wait til 11.10 or get 11.9? The beta was fine with 11.8.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *being that guy*


Why would EA be fine with that but not the VPN? I would be more worried with modifying the exe file than simply bypassing the time check and keeping the files unmodified. Your way seems like a hack.


That wasn't my way dude. Someone else did it. Not mine at all.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


ROFL.. Don't forget some chicks do play fps too. Hard to spot or find one. I know only one personally so far.


I only know 3 girls personally who loves to play FPS Zombies... Left4Dead and etc.
And 1 in RPG.


----------



## j2thearrin

New stream is up http://www.own3d.tv/live/145507/cheami


----------



## Slightly skewed

I tired 2 different proxies and I still can't get past the date check.

Using an unknown .exe is out of the question. Stupid idea.


----------



## Inglewood78

Looks like max setting over 3 screens is an impossibility at this point.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I tired 2 different proxies and I still can't get past the date check.

Using an unknown .exe is out of the question. Stupid idea.


I have to agree but someone made that cuz it's already active. You don't have to use VPN or so i was told but i am going nowhere that file lol.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I still think the VNP isn't safe. Call me paranoid unfortunately. I also was told by a EA developer they strongly advise not to use the VPN checker. Makes you wonder why they advised not to do so? Does it ruin your actual serial copy proof of the game simply just bypassing it? O wait.. it just only checks for the date release? I don't know why they strongly advise not to do so?

Tempted to do VPN but i am a idiot in these parts, maybe it's my paranoid thoughts of connecting a Korean server or worst case how can i revert my connection back and never use a proxy and wipe my traces?


Because it makes them work harder and also makes them look stupid for saying it wouldnt happen before the 25th. They dont wanna make it world wide known that theyre new origin system and preloading got the game leaked early


----------



## eduardmc

Can anyone confirm now after playing the game if ULTRA in BETA was real ultra or wasn't?


----------



## denial_

I just received my copy by UPS







....if people can already play MP, I'm in...lol

Good night all I got to play this


----------



## ChwyNiblet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


BF3 feels so much different than BFBC2, wow! It's amazing!










Oh god yes, I've been playing BF2 all day. This comment just made me shed a tear.


----------



## Kamakazi

Everybody be sure to join the OCN platoon on battlelog.

Cannot wait to get home tonight and start playing


----------



## djriful

*sigh* I sense a lot of people here are catching to BF3 in very late lol. Last min upgrades, last min question...

Game is due on Oct 25 @ 12AM PST and 3AM EST. Any particular reason that you cannot log into battlelog is obvious. Don't complain about it because the server isn't really official launch.

Server are up for testing/prepare for once they might forget to block some access or etc. I'm just saying and don't assume it is 100% the case. It's just my 2 cents.

There are no reason to whine when you cannot access to BF3.


----------



## [email protected]

There has been more comments posting saying the bf3.exe works better than the VPN.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...-16#post-15346

Thoughts?


----------



## xartion

You don't even need the VPN stuff, just grab a proxy IP and play. Once you're activated you can disable the proxy and play normally, no need for special .exe's or other software.... It really isn't that difficult and/or scary


----------



## mountains

Twitter

Quote:



@newbcake_8g We are strongly advising people stay away from VPN as it compromises the security of your account.^CH


----------------------------------------------

Quote:



There has been more comments posting saying the bf3.exe works better than the VPN.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...-16#post-15346

Thoughts?


"Works better than?" I am able to play both campaign and multiplayer on BF3, how can the modded .exe work better than that?


----------



## [email protected]

Guys the live stream with Cheami is interesting but does anyone know what is his system specs? What is he running?


----------



## HanSolo71

I found a way to get early access to the Single Player campaign.

Go to your control panel -> internet options -> connections tab -> LAN settings -> Use this Ip 203.232.208.116 and Port 8080

Start BF3 let it validate that the date is correct.

Put Origin in offline mode.

Start the game.

I am playing the SP right now







.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Twitter


Best news i heard all day. I was right guys. I ain't stupid!


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Twitter


this is pretty obvious to anyone who knows anything about networking imo. but its a risk most people are willing to take..


----------



## Allen86

This doesn't look good for my 4850. It was begging me to stop in the beta already


----------



## xartion

*This is a working Korean Proxy IP*:

183.111.12.18 port 8080


----------



## [email protected]

Ain't gonna do it. So far Devs already said it'll compromise your security accounts. That's extremely a good point considering the fact we know China and Korean have tons of hackers.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


The amount of neglected girlfriends and wives will skyrocket with the release of BF3.

Never Forget!










Im in this boat...


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Best news i heard all day. I was right guys. I ain't stupid!




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


this is pretty obvious to anyone who knows anything about networking imo. but its a risk most people are willing to take..


I don't see it as a particularly significant risk. Although if someone is passing around a proxy that's tracking Origin account information, they could make bank.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Ain't gonna do it. So far Devs already said it'll compromise your security accounts. That's extremely a good point considering the fact we know China and Korean have tons of hackers.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Ain't gonna do it. So far Devs already said it'll compromise your security accounts. That's extremely a good point considering the fact we know China and Korean have tons of hackers.


Doesn't mean it will happen. Just log in activate it, then disable the proxy. And change your password. Nothing will happen to your account.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Twitter

----------------------------------------------

"Works better than?" I am able to play both campaign and multiplayer on BF3, how can the modded .exe work better than that?


They're saying that under the assumption that people are continuing to use the VPN even after activating it. If someone read that Post, they would say "OMG i shouldnt use VPN." When these EA guys KNOW that all you have to do is VPN activation for origin (without using battlelog account) and then shut it off. Nothing was compromised and your not continuing to use a VPN. But if you dont know that, then your more likely to believe what the EA people are "advising" you about.


----------



## Artemus

This is what I did and it worked for me.

1. Run only Origin, log in, then set to offline.

2. Type this info in your IE proxy settings:

IP: 203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

3. Launch BF3 from the bf3.exe in the installation directory (C:\\Program Files (x86)\\xxxxxxxxxx).

4. Let single player run until it requires you to take over the character.

5. Press Escape and quit BF3.

6. Remove the proxy info from the IE settings.

7. Change your Origin password, just in case.

8. Go back online in Origin.

9. Have fun playing.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*











I don't see it as a particularly significant risk. Although if someone is passing around a proxy that's tracking Origin account information, they could make bank.


Exactly. Someone is bound to see the fact that people are looking for Korean proxies to use for this purpose, then say "Hi everyone, *nudge nudge*, use this proxy, 100% uptime!"

I wouldn't touch it...


----------



## claymanhb

The campaign seriously lags on my lappy


----------



## mylilpony

other methods (and that one) found here if that doesn't work

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7654456.page


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone getting stutter? Or is it just me :/


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Doesn't mean it will happen. Just log in activate it, then disable the proxy. And change your password. Nothing will happen to your account.


Change my password huh? I ain't using wireless lol. Isn't that what you're trying to say? Besides i had a few other friends personally test the exe file that was posted in battelfield0 website and they said it is legit and does work. It's just a copy of someone's activitated bf3 game. I don't think i wanna try anything modified anyways. As for the VPN, i don't mind try it but i am willing to wait on late night release. I just feel safer unless the dreading gets to me i'll go ahead and try the VPN thing. I use firefox. Do i use it in internet settings or something like that? Why password? Where did that password thing come from anyways? I don't personally have experience with vpn and networking so that's why i'm asking.


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone running crossfire 6970s? I wana see how they are workin


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


New stream is up http://www.own3d.tv/live/145507/cheami


That guy is *****ing like crazy


----------



## [email protected]

My battlefield 3 widget shows me 10 hrs left lol. I'm central eastern area.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *//MPower*


The amount of neglected girlfriends and wives will skyrocket with the release of BF3.

Never Forget!










I stayed single just because of this. i know far too many girls that get pissy when you dont pay more than 5 minutes attention to them at one given time. Heck, i just invited a girl to a group corn maze this weekend strictly as "friends" and she left without telling anyone 5 minutes after we arrived because i wasnt "giving her enough of my time." We hadnt even gotten to the maze yet! Think about how she would feel after Tuesday


----------



## enri95

The release is 25, 3 pm or 3 am?


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone get it running with crossfire 6970s i wana know how mine will hold up


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


Im in this boat...


Same I told my gf I don't mean to neglect you honey but this is battlefield!!!







She was like oh gawd I'm going to lose my bf to a stupid game. its not stupid!


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Exactly. Someone is bound to see the fact that people are looking for Korean proxies to use for this purpose, then say "Hi everyone, *nudge nudge*, use this proxy, 100% uptime!"

I wouldn't touch it...


That's the extreme worst case scenario, though. Most if not all of these proxies are legit.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*


That guy is *****ing like crazy


yeah... i know... but at least we get to see the new maps for those of us not at home.


----------



## Herpderp818

to unlock now:

Goto control panel>small icons>internet options>connections>lan settings> use a proxy server for ur lan> 210.107.100.251 port 8080> press ok

Launch Origin
It will ask if you want to activate and to check now - click "Check Now"

It does its thing and opens battle log.
Login and download the latest flash battle log plugin (i was prompted for this)

Go back to the control panel and remove the proxy (as you don't need it anymore)

Launch BF3
Enjoy.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


That's the extreme worst case scenario, though. Most if not all of these proxies are legit.


Sure, but I still wouldn't touch them.

Plus, patience is a virtue.


----------



## [email protected]

How is this guy streaming and playing the same time? I'm surprised he's playing the game just fine. I wonder if he has a i7 overclocked. Especially multitasking. If you pay attention you can tell he's got like 6 things running in the background. Not sure lol.
Quote:



to unlock now:

Goto control panel>small icons>internet options>connections>lan settings> use a proxy server for ur lan> 210.107.100.251 port 8080> press ok

Launch Origin
It will ask if you want to activate and to check now - click "Check Now"

It does its thing and opens battle log.
Login and download the latest flash battle log plugin (i was prompted for this)

Go back to the control panel and remove the proxy (as you don't need it anymore)

Launch BF3
Enjoy.

rep me plz


I ain't gonna do that and plus you broke a forum rule lol. You can't ask for reps like that dude.


----------



## Jarobata

I feel like a networking pro would know of a clean and safe way to spoof the activation software.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


Sure, but I still wouldn't touch them.

Plus, patience is a virtue.










I agree!

As for Cheami's stream LIVE BF3. Turns out he had like 8 stuff going on in the background. Holy crap what system is he running?!


----------



## XX55XX

Already unlocked the game. Going to play some of the campaign tonight.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


As for Cheami's stream LIVE BF3. Turns out he had like 8 stuff going on in the background. Holy crap what system is he running?!


Cheami's Rig

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor (OC @ 4.4ghz) 
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212+ w/ extra fan 
Motherboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory 
Hard Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 1.25GB Video Card (OC @ 840/2000) 
Case: Lian-Li PC-K62 ATX Mid Tower Case 
Power Supply: Corsair 650W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer 
Monitor: Asus VH226H 21.5 Monitor

And 15Mbps download and 5 Mbps upload


----------



## Norlig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artemus*


This is what I did and it worked for me.

1. Run only Origin, log in, then set to offline.

2. Type this info in your IE proxy settings:

IP: 203.232.208.116
Port: 8080

3. Launch BF3 from the bf3.exe in the installation directory (C:\\Program Files (x86)\\xxxxxxxxxx).

4. Let single player run until it requires you to take over the character.

5. Press Escape and quit BF3.

6. Remove the proxy info from the IE settings.

7. Change your Origin password, just in case.

8. Go back online in Origin.

9. Have fun playing.










Nice one, Will be changing password first, then change back to my old one though


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


Already unlocked the game. Going to play some of the campaign tonight.


Let us know what settings the 560ti can run comfortably at please.


----------



## sim0N

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


No clue and as for you guys i highly recommend you not use the VPN thing, check back previous comments and download the rar file for bf3.exe. I heard it works and i YET have tried it. I recommend you scan it for viruses or whatever to be SURE it's not a fake file. I seen so many posts in BF3 thread that it is working.


what .exe ?


----------



## hydropwnics

btw that rar file that got posted a few pages back with an unlocked bf3.exe works like a charm and everyone on battlefieldo said its passed multiple virus scans so its safe. I swapped it for my bf3.exe and loaded into a MP game from battlelog immediately, no activation window came up.


----------



## McAlberts

ill have to wait for midnight, which is no problem here. won't get home from work till 11 anyways.. then brew some coffee and get ready for next couple of days off.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I agree!

As for Cheami's stream LIVE BF3. Turns out he had like 8 stuff going on in the background. Holy crap what system is he running?!


4.4ghz and 8gb ram covers a lot..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Cheami's Rig

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3GHz Quad-Core Processor (OC @ 4.4ghz) 
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212+ w/ extra fan 
Motherboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4 Gen3 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard 
Memory: G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory 
Hard Drive: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 570 HD 1.25GB Video Card (OC @ 840/2000) 
Case: Lian-Li PC-K62 ATX Mid Tower Case 
Power Supply: Corsair 650W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 
Optical Drive: Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer 
Monitor: Asus VH226H 21.5 Monitor

And 15Mbps download and 5 Mbps upload



Wow i suppose Sandy Bridges are worth to upgrade to then if you can multitask like that with no hiccups! Impressive but sheesh he has a small monitor!







Isn't 650 watts enough for a GTX 570 headroom?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


ill have to wait for midnight, which is no problem here. won't get home from work till 11 anyways.. then brew some coffee and get ready for next couple of days off.


i think it drops at midnight pacific US which is 3am on east coast







lucky i haxord the activation


----------



## [email protected]

Yea it's 3am eastern time unfortunately. I wish i had a BF3 t-shirt to wear lol.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

When selecting a proxy server from Korea, you have to *make sure it allows port 8080 or it will not work*. I only see 5 in the list from hidemyass.

And like other said, just use it quick to bypass activation, then go back to your previous (default) settings and all should be fine.


----------



## L.Hemsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


yeah... i know... but at least we get to see the new maps for those of us not at home.


Yeah I agree. He is running and gunning and wondering why he is dying so fast


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


i think it drops at midnight pacific US which is 3am on east coast







lucky i haxord the activation










oh hells no. NOT cool EA


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*


Yeah I agree. He is running and gunning and wondering why he is dying so fast


Yea he is running and gunning like a Call of Duty player rofl. I even saw a smart BF3 camper shoot him because he simply ran past him







lol FAIL!


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


oh hells no. NOT cool EA










at least they fixed the mini maps


----------



## Geriden

Think i may try to sneak myself in some early access (im from the UK)
Which seems to be the more reliable method thus far? Getting the decrypted BF3.exe or setting up a temp proxy to bypass the time activator?


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, from those of you with access to the game right now, how do you think my sig rig will do with the game? Thanks!


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geriden*


Think i may try to sneak myself in some early access (im from the UK)
Which seems to be the more reliable method thus far? Getting the decrypted BF3.exe or setting up a temp proxy to bypass the time activator?


the .exe was outstanding simple, u just replace yours with it, i saved my default one to a different folder first for backup.


----------



## [email protected]

Or be patience like the rest of us?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


the .exe was outstanding simple, u just replace yours with it, i saved my default one to a different folder first for backup.


Stop posting!! Go play!!







lol.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Or be patience like the rest of us?

















patience? what does that even mean









im at work







i just activated through remote desktop to my computer at home 2.5 more hours of work then too much bf3


----------



## L36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geriden*


Think i may try to sneak myself in some early access (im from the UK)
Which seems to be the more reliable method thus far? Getting the decrypted BF3.exe or setting up a temp proxy to bypass the time activator?


Proxy server.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Change my password huh? I ain't using wireless lol. Isn't that what you're trying to say? Besides i had a few other friends personally test the exe file that was posted in battelfield0 website and they said it is legit and does work. It's just a copy of someone's activitated bf3 game. I don't think i wanna try anything modified anyways. As for the VPN, i don't mind try it but i am willing to wait on late night release. I just feel safer unless the dreading gets to me i'll go ahead and try the VPN thing. I use firefox. Do i use it in internet settings or something like that? Why password? Where did that password thing come from anyways? I don't personally have experience with vpn and networking so that's why i'm asking.


No, your Origin accounts password. If you are talking about your network. You will be fine. Just disconnect from the proxy after you verify the date check, and bam. You can't be compromised.

And the game is working for me now. Cutscene stutter is annoying though.


----------



## [email protected]

You guys think this is a good idea to use whilst playing BF3? http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## ignite

To use the proxy or not when I get home...


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *L.Hemsley*


Yeah I agree. He is running and gunning and wondering why he is dying so fast


On Twitch.tv where he was originally hosting (they had him take the video down because the game "wasnt released yet"), apparently some of the Mods and regulars were saying that he is an avid COD fan.............

I could tell from the first 30 seconds of watching him before reading the chat -_-


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, from those of you with access to the game right now, how do you think my sig rig will do with the game? Thanks!


Great. My rig is performing really good at high.


----------



## Faster_is_better

For those who preordered on Origin, did they charge you full amount right after you purchased? Does it show up in your Past orders billing history in your Origin acct?

I don't see that it went through on my credit card, there is no history of it in the billing history on the origin account. But I have the game in my origin account, and it preloaded, plus I got the invoice receipt emails..

Might have to check with support, unless they don't charge until its released, but I doubt that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


No, your Origin accounts password. If you are talking about your network. You will be fine. Just disconnect from the proxy after you verify the date check, and bam. You can't be compromised.

And the game is working for me now. Cutscene stutter is annoying though.


You mean i should change my password after i finish the proxy thing and then revert settings back to default internet etc?


----------



## [email protected]

Brb logging out. I need to hit the shower. Still in my PJ's


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You guys think this is a good idea to use whilst playing BF3? http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


its free so u could always try it and see if u see performance increases, i've never heard of it tho. maybe google and see if there are any reviews or threads about it


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Great. My rig is performing really good at high.


wait how do you have access so early?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


No, your Origin accounts password. If you are talking about your network. You will be fine. Just disconnect from the proxy after you verify the date check, and bam. You can't be compromised.

And the game is working for me now. *Cutscene stutter is annoying though*.



Video rip locked at 30fps?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


im at work







i just activated through remote desktop to my computer at home 2.5 more hours of work then too much bf3


haha you jerk! i wish my computer was running so i could RD from work. DANGIT!


----------



## black06g85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


btw that rar file that got posted a few pages back with an unlocked bf3.exe works like a charm and everyone on battlefieldo said its passed multiple virus scans so its safe. I swapped it for my bf3.exe and loaded into a MP game from battlelog immediately, no activation window came up.


dling now to laptop, will run a few scans on it too before I transfer to the home comp. Would like to give it a go tonight when I get back from work.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wait how do you have access so early?


I used proxy server.


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geriden*


Think i may try to sneak myself in some early access (im from the UK)
Which seems to be the more reliable method thus far? Getting the decrypted BF3.exe or setting up a temp proxy to bypass the time activator?


Proxy works better in my opinion. No need to download any weird files.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Same I told my gf I don't mean to neglect you honey but this is battlefield!!!







She was like oh gawd I'm going to lose my bf to a stupid game. its not stupid!










I just warned mine in advance, and well I'm just going to split time between them







It may be easier for me as well Time zones help me out a lot


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wait how do you have access so early?


you can either use a Korean VPN to activate or theres an activated bf3.exe floating around that you replace with your own and the game will launch from battlelog, check back a bunch of pages.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Video rip locked at 30fps?


No, more like 200fps, and tearing everywhere. I have vsync turned off because I wanted to run some fraps, and see what kind of performance I was getting.


----------



## funty3000

ohhh my god im playing [email protected]@king awesome


----------



## snow cakes

Some of you may already know about the VPN trick in which you trick the BF3 origin release date in thinking that your in Korea. Korea gets BF3 unlocked at Oct 25 at 12am UTC+9.

There has been some speculation and concern from experienced users, theorizing that once you have the Korean date set you can only play Single Player Mode. .

Quote
Crash7800 (EA Communiy manager) stated in reddit "Your call, I guess, as to if it's worth the risk. Personally, I'd wait. Definitely won't work for multiplayer, and if it did all you'd be doing would be creating a needless headache for our network staff."

If you do manage to bypass or risk to play muliplayer, just know that you would only be able to play multiplayer on the Asian servers . Expect to have 300+ping and joining into clogged up servers. There are still question going around the web whether or not this is safe. The safest way in doing this, would be to see the safety confirmation of the people who have done this and have everything running like I should (everything is working) after the Korean version has been lunched.

If you have this already or jumped into do this without knowing what the risk are or what they could be. Don't worry about the ban hammer, It's has been publicly announced that EA won't ban for this, for there is no legit reason to do so. This VPN program can be an alternative proxy and privacy protection, so EA can't argue to apply the ban hammer. I am sorry, but I do not know how reverse this once you have done it. My one guess would be to delete BF3 and all its contents like its reg and download. If this has worked let us know.

EA has also stated that this is not illegal, it's just isn't very nice. ( meaning this is a go, but it's only a go on your own risk.)

FROM ENTERBF3, WE ADVISE YOU TO WAIT UNTIL BATTLEFIELD 3 COMES OUT IN YOUR TIMEZONE FOR THE BEST 100% QUALITY ASSURANCE. WE ARE NOT ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTION(S) AND MISTAKES.


----------



## Wyldefang

Anyone know how to get rid of the beta from Origin?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


wait how do you have access so early?


----------



## Lhino

I am dying to hear more benchmarks! Keep sending us some FPS gents!


----------



## Bradford1040

I have been doing the pre download for PC and it has still been downloading after 100% in fact it is at 11,8gb now??? with saying its a 11.4

I don't care about size just when is it done downloading lol, Origin doesn't play nice with other PC's on my network (steals all bandwidth) I just want to know if anyone has reached the end?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


the .exe was outstanding simple, u just replace yours with it, i saved my default one to a different folder first for backup.


Personally, an modified EXE is far worse than temp proxy settings.

Who knows what someone added to the exe.... (dont even want to think about it), plus Punkbuster could detect it as a modified install... you never know.


----------



## MrSleepin

that's really odd... i would cancel the download, and start over.


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


For those who preordered on Origin, did they charge you full amount right after you purchased? Does it show up in your Past orders billing history in your Origin acct?

I don't see that it went through on my credit card, there is no history of it in the billing history on the origin account. But I have the game in my origin account, and it preloaded, plus I got the invoice receipt emails..

Might have to check with support, unless they don't charge until its released, but I doubt that.


I used the PayPal option and it showed up right away on my account. I had to restart Origin on predownload day to get the button to work, after getting the e-mail from them that it was ready. Hope that helps.


----------



## TG_bigboss

I wonder how I will preform with fps with my rig. I hope high maybe even high and some settings ultra =) i don't care about shadows xD im too busy shooting to look at details of shadows.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I am dying to hear more benchmarks! Keep sending us some FPS gents!


Careful when your talking about fps, the mods don't seem to like it. I know.....a gaming and performance thread.









Anyway i think it spoils the game a bit with this proxy stuff. I find that going down to the shops on release day and buying the hard copy is much more fun.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


Some of you may already know about the VPN trick in which you trick the BF3 origin release date in thinking that your in Korea. Korea gets BF3 unlocked at Oct 25 at 12am UTC+9.

There has been some speculation and concern from experienced users, theorizing that once you have the Korean date set you can only play Single Player Mode. .

Quote
Crash7800 (EA Communiy manager) stated in reddit "Your call, I guess, as to if it's worth the risk. Personally, I'd wait. Definitely won't work for multiplayer, and if it did all you'd be doing would be creating a needless headache for our network staff."

If you do manage to bypass or risk to play muliplayer, just know that you would only be able to play multiplayer on the Asian servers . Expect to have 300+ping and joining into clogged up servers. There are still question going around the web whether or not this is safe. The safest way in doing this, would be to see the safety confirmation of the people who have done this and have everything running like I should (everything is working) after the Korean version has been lunched.

If you have this already or jumped into do this without knowing what the risk are or what they could be. Don't worry about the ban hammer, It's has been publicly announced that EA won't ban for this, for there is no legit reason to do so. This VPN program can be an alternative proxy and privacy protection, so EA can't argue to apply the ban hammer. I am sorry, but I do not know how reverse this once you have done it. My one guess would be to delete BF3 and all its contents like its reg and download. If this has worked let us know.

EA has also stated that this is not illegal, it's just isn't very nice. ( meaning this is a go, but it's only a go on your own risk.)

FROM ENTERBF3, WE ADVISE YOU TO WAIT UNTIL BATTLEFIELD 3 COMES OUT IN YOUR TIMEZONE FOR THE BEST 100% QUALITY ASSURANCE. WE ARE NOT ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTION(S) AND MISTAKES.


ummm thats why I can join American Multiplayer Servers?


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


Some of you may already know about the VPN trick in which you trick the BF3 origin release date in thinking that your in Korea. Korea gets BF3 unlocked at Oct 25 at 12am UTC+9...


Servers from all over the world are activated. I'm getting 20-30 ms pings on quite a few and they surly aren't from Korea...lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wyldefang*


Anyone know how to get rid of the beta from Origin?


Right click it and select hide, from what I understand.


----------



## snow cakes

omg this worked!

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7654456.page


----------



## snow cakes

omg this worked!

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7654456.page


----------



## hydropwnics

yea its been working for the past few hours


----------



## musashin

Did you pre-download from Amazon or Origin? I've heard of issues with the Origin recognizing the Amazon download.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15435702*
> Same I told my gf I don't mean to neglect you honey but this is battlefield!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was like oh gawd I'm going to lose my bf to a stupid game. its not stupid!


Just make sure not to a point that she get so pissed that one day when you're not at your pc, she will shatter it into pieces.

I've seen a lot.

I'm not worry about my stuff,


----------



## DEEBS808

Going my midnight release party lol.Needed to get a physical copy.I will be getting it for PS3 and PC.Don't know when I will be getting it for my Xbox.Maybe ill get it for my kids Wii too.


----------



## hajabooja

Damn... to proxy or not to proxy :/. Just doesn't seem legit. Don't want a rain of hell from EA from this.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musashin;15436099*
> Did you pre-download from Amazon or Origin? I've heard of issues with the Origin recognizing the Amazon download.


Origin, They emailed me a few days ago and I only had time today with work load on the network being a little low today but it is at 12gb now and I stopped it exited origin and restarted and it still keeps going


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there anyone here running Eyefinity portrait mode? All I get is a black screen. Landscape works fine though.


----------



## McAlberts

this guys is "averaging 40fps on ultra at 1080p"

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7654648.page

does that even sound right?


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

your network is likely experiencing packet loss, contact your provider or wait a long time for the final portion to download successfully. i had this issue with every origin download, then discovered i had a faulty road runner modem.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, i've so far only played it on my laptop, and daaaammmnnn its good.

Running DX11 "ultra" with AA turned OFF, and I get 30-60fps (vsync) @ 720p. My desktop will eat this game for lunch


----------



## j2thearrin

theyre on the basejump map!

http://www.own3d.tv/live/145507/cheami


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;15436134*
> Damn... to proxy or not to proxy :/. Just doesn't seem legit. Don't want a rain of hell from EA from this.


the confirmed there will be zero repercussions (no banning or anything) for using VPN/proxy for activation all they said is "its not very nice" so dont worry about anything happening from EA.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977;15435172*
> Wrong way round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will gain FPS as your 295 will not process DX11 stuff.
> Look at Crysis 2 DX11 update,FPS take a good whack down after applying the update.


Really?
Quote:


> Battlefield 3 for PC is technology maxed out: the possibilities of DirectX 11 are used consistently not only to offer great Fps but also to offer graphics you haven't seen before in PC gaming. We have measured up to 30 percent Fps increase from DX10 to DX11 - with the same graphics quality!


Took that from the benchmark site.
I think Crysis 2 DX11 was just coded VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVery poorly.


----------



## Lhino

Why does SA have to get the game on the 28th only! Probably because it is Africa, but still....


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15436110*
> Just make sure not to a point that she get so pissed that one day when you're not at your pc, she will shatter it into pieces.
> 
> I've seen a lot.
> 
> I'm not worry about my stuff,


haha







you seen that video on YouTube. Guy plays with his gf and she got soo mad at him cause she sucked that she took his xbox and threw it across the room and stomped on it. she didn't know it was a prank and being recorded.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ydXbJrQ4jc[/ame]


----------



## mybulleturface

Does anyone elses battlelog not refresh? I dont see game invites, its not real time for me any one have this problem?


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15436186*
> the confirmed there will be zero repercussions (no banning or anything) for using VPN/proxy for activation all they said is "its not very nice" so dont worry about anything happening from EA.


Not that I don't believe you, but could you post a link? Just need some more peace of mind. I don't have to work until 11pm tonight, so I could have all day!


----------



## eduardmc

If we do temporary vpn, when the game is release tomorrow will we have to do anything else. Disable the port or anything like that?


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone know how to force DX10 and not DX11?


----------



## Joell28

Hey this is normal just let it download i had the same no problems Have fun


----------



## DPCasting

Operation firestorm:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su9eot3TkBo[/ame]

Tehran Highway:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2OGcFV80hs[/ame]

Enjoy !


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mybulleturface;15436215*
> Does anyone elses battlelog not refresh? I dont see game invites, its not real time for me any one have this problem?


I did during the beta, was hoping it wouldn't be the same come the final release :/.

Last I remembered it seemed to alleviate the issue when I would disable my AVG entirely. I'm not sure what that would have to do with anything but hey, it always seemed to work.


----------



## ignite

Knowing how Origin handles some things (like being unable to change names until recently, can't change birthday...), I wonder if activating with a Korean proxy will mess anything up with regards to account information or whatnot.


----------



## SomeDooD

So dumb.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artemus;15436016*
> I used the PayPal option and it showed up right away on my account. I had to restart Origin on predownload day to get the button to work, after getting the e-mail from them that it was ready. Hope that helps.


Great, thanks. Anyone else?

1. If you preordered from Origin with a CC, did it charge instantly to it?
2. If you look in origin/ea order history does it show up?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Did they clear your friends list from the beta from Battlelog?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15436303*
> Knowing how Origin handles some things (like being unable to change names until recently, can't change birthday...), I wonder if activating with a Korean proxy will mess anything up with regards to account information or whatnot.


That is a good question but you just set your VPN back to default settings after you activitate the game anyways. Then disconnect and change your Origin password for security purposes and reconnect and then launch the game. I don't see how it would mess up anything. Just my thought. I haven't tried the VPN thing anyways. I'm eastern time and i wish it was 3am already lmao.

The more good stuff i hear how everyone is getting in the game early makes me wanna do this.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15435974*
> Some of you may already know about the VPN trick in which you trick the BF3 origin release date in thinking that your in Korea. Korea gets BF3 unlocked at Oct 25 at 12am UTC+9.
> 
> There has been some speculation and concern from experienced users, theorizing that once you have the Korean date set you can only play Single Player Mode. .
> 
> Quote
> Crash7800 (EA Communiy manager) stated in reddit "Your call, I guess, as to if it's worth the risk. Personally, I'd wait. Definitely won't work for multiplayer, and if it did all you'd be doing would be creating a needless headache for our network staff."
> 
> If you do manage to bypass or risk to play muliplayer, just know that you would only be able to play multiplayer on the Asian servers . Expect to have 300+ping and joining into clogged up servers. There are still question going around the web whether or not this is safe. The safest way in doing this, would be to see the safety confirmation of the people who have done this and have everything running like I should (everything is working) after the Korean version has been lunched.
> 
> If you have this already or jumped into do this without knowing what the risk are or what they could be. Don't worry about the ban hammer, It's has been publicly announced that EA won't ban for this, for there is no legit reason to do so. This VPN program can be an alternative proxy and privacy protection, so EA can't argue to apply the ban hammer. I am sorry, but I do not know how reverse this once you have done it. My one guess would be to delete BF3 and all its contents like its reg and download. If this has worked let us know.
> 
> EA has also stated that this is not illegal, it's just isn't very nice. ( meaning this is a go, but it's only a go on your own risk.)
> 
> FROM ENTERBF3, WE ADVISE YOU TO WAIT UNTIL BATTLEFIELD 3 COMES OUT IN YOUR TIMEZONE FOR THE BEST 100% QUALITY ASSURANCE. WE ARE NOT ACCOUNTABLE FOR YOUR ACTION(S) AND MISTAKES.


Knowing EA, I wouldn't doubt it would mess something up later on


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;15436134*
> Damn... to proxy or not to proxy :/. Just doesn't seem legit. Don't want a rain of hell from EA from this.


They've already stated there will be no banhammer
Are you kidding me? Console players bought/ purchased the game days ago and have been playing, i don't even think ea would have the audacity to try and punish us for trying to get early access IMO that would just be damn ridiculous. At most they'll probably reset everyones rank which is the usual method of dealign with people who play games early.


----------



## Romanrp

Can anyone comment on the destruction in multyplayer?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15436379*
> Can anyone comment on the destruction in multyplayer?


+1! I want to know this so badly too. Someone bring down the #$%@ing antenna in Caspian!!!!! BOOM!


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15436349*
> Did they clear your friends list from the beta from Battlelog?


Yes. It was wiped clean along with any other info the website stored


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15436379*
> Can anyone comment on the destruction in multyplayer?


yes. rockets make things go boom.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15436379*
> Can anyone comment on the destruction in multyplayer?


Walls fall down and kill people.


----------



## BreakDown

record caspian tower falling in mp!


----------



## dteg

ughhh, i have so many people in my friends list playing BF3. lune turbo and kcuestag you all SUCK.


----------



## djriful

in before merge topic.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15436468*
> ughhh, i have so many people in my friends list playing BF3. lune turbo and kcuestag you all SUCK.


They're already playing? Whats your origin ID dteg?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15436468*
> ughhh, i have so many people in my friends list playing BF3. lune turbo and kcuestag you all SUCK.


Agreed.


----------



## black06g85

Tminus 1hr 45min til I get out of work, then another 1.5hr commute.... then bf3!!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15436236*
> Anyone know how to force DX10 and not DX11?


Only DX11 is supported. No old Hardware will be supported. From dice. I smiled and was happy. They wanted to only have DX11 and stay that way. Keeps the game amazing and have tessellation! =D


----------



## Sin100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joell28;15436238*
> Hey this is normal just let it download i had the same no problems Have fun


How large is the game in total?

Perhaps the readings are wrong on the software you are using (OP).

It may also help if you change the thread title to something more specific, that way you will likely receive more quality answers.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I just pre-ordered from amazon & i got the dog tag key codes, but I didnt get the map pack. Does that come with the limited edition regardless?

& also how are people playing right now?


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15436548*
> Only DX11 is supported. No old Hardware will be supported. From dice. I smiled and was happy. They wanted to only have DX11 and stay that way. Keeps the game amazing and have tessellation! =D


Pretty sure this is inaccurate. Minimum specs seem to list the requirement be either a DX10.1/10 compatible graphics card.

I'd be surprised if they blocked all those users using DX10/10.1 from the game.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15436397*
> +1! I want to know this so badly too. Someone bring down the #$%@ing antenna in Caspian!!!!! BOOM!


Good Antenna camper would be pissed.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15436548*
> Only DX11 is supported. No old Hardware will be supported. From dice. I smiled and was happy. They wanted to only have DX11 and stay that way. Keeps the game amazing and have tessellation! =D


I don't think this is accurate as the official minimum specs say an Nvidia 8800. I don't think that supports Dx11.


----------



## dseg

Do you make a name for the multiplier or is it your origin ID like in the beta?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15436548*
> Only DX11 is supported. No old Hardware will be supported. From dice. I smiled and was happy. They wanted to only have DX11 and stay that way. Keeps the game amazing and have tessellation! =D


No, dx10 is supported.

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15436525*
> They're already playing? Whats your origin ID dteg?


its dteg. i make everything dteg


----------



## Ghost23

Is anyone else getting major microstutter with a CFX set up?

Game is running smooth at a constant 60 FPS @ All high with Ultra textures.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh crap you serious you didn't get the map pack? I thought you would? It did say map pack on the bottom of the pre-order sale. I am sure you should have it. I have the amazon pre-order too. If i find out i don't get the map pack i'm gonna be seriously mad and contacting amazon lol.


----------



## Balsagna

So. It says Oct. 25th for me.... I can't play it yet :C


----------



## TG_bigboss

Ah i guess they are supported DX10 and 10.1 Sorry. Saw on one of Dice's dev videos that he only wanted to support DX11. I guess that is for the Required system specs. I guess its notting lower that DX10. Sorry for that false information =)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;15436566*
> I just pre-ordered from amazon & i got the dog tag key codes, but I didnt get the map pack. Does that come with the limited edition regardless?
> 
> & also how are people playing right now?


This is what AMAZON says on PRELOADED Pre-order PC download ONLY section says:
Pre-load Today, Play October 25
Purchase Battlefield 3 - Limited Edition and you will be able to pre-load the game anytime between now and the minute the game is officially released at midnight on October 25, 2011. To learn more about pre-load, click here. Customers who order before October 25, 2011 will still receive the Amazon exclusive Dog Tag Pack for multiplayer use as well as the Battlefield 3: *Back to Karkand expansion pack for free*. The expansion includes four legendary maps from Battlefield 2 boldly re-imagined in the Frostbite 2 engine, as well as Battlefield 2 weapons, vehicles, and unique rewards. The code to access the exclusive content will be delivered to you with your game download. Limit one per customer. Amazon reserves the right to change or terminate this promotion at any time.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15436636*
> Oh crap you serious you didn't get the map pack? I thought you would? It did say map pack on the bottom of the pre-order sale. I am sure you should have it. I have the amazon pre-order too. If i find out i don't get the map pack i'm gonna be seriously mad and contacting amazon lol.


I think map packs come out next month. Just pre-order people get it free.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15436636*
> Oh crap you serious you didn't get the map pack? I thought you would? It did say map pack on the bottom of the pre-order sale. I am sure you should have it. I have the amazon pre-order too. If i find out i don't get the map pack i'm gonna be seriously mad and contacting amazon lol.


It's the first DLC. It isn't out yet though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15436598*
> its dteg. i make everything dteg


Lucky you haha I just logged into battlelog to see BIackops_2









How is everyone playing?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Official word from Zh1nto on the Battle log forums.

"It isn't illegal but we would advise against doing it and instead wait for the launch day of your territory."


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg;15436584*
> Do you make a name for the multiplier or is it your origin ID like in the beta?


Can someone answer this?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15436673*
> Lucky you haha I just logged into battlelog to see BIackops_2 :lachen
> 
> How is everyone playing?


VPN

Btw, game is AMAZING!


----------



## jcpiont23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15436650*
> Ah i guess they are supported DX10 and 10.1 Sorry. Saw on one of Dice's dev videos that he only wanted to support DX11. I guess that is for the Required system specs. I guess its notting lower that DX10. Sorry for that false information =)


I think mine and the other's responses were a little harsh XD. I at least knew you weren't _trying_ to put out bad information, but I made it sound that way by accident.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross;15436593*
> No, dx10 is supported.
> 
> sent with terrible Tapatalk


Ya, my question is how do you force DX10 instead of DX11? Sometimes it works a lot better.

I've gotten into the game now by adjusting the PROF_SAVE_profile file in Documents\Battlefield 3\settings. Although, the game is only using 2 out of the 4 GPU cores. The really odd thing is it is using cores 1 and 4, 2 and 3 stay idle.

Here is the settings file for BF3, and unlike BC2, there is no DX setting.









GstAudio.AudioQuality 1
GstAudio.CarRadio 0
GstAudio.DialogueVolume 0.700000
GstAudio.MusicVolume 0.700000
GstAudio.SoundSystemSize 20
GstAudio.StereoMode 1
GstAudio.VOLanguage 0
GstAudio.Volume 1.000000
GstAudio.YourSoundSystem 4
GstRender.AmbientOcclusion 0
GstRender.AnisotropicFilter 1
GstRender.AntiAliasingDeferred 0
GstRender.AntiAliasingPost 0
GstRender.Brightness 0.500000
GstRender.Contrast 0.500000
GstRender.EffectsQuality 0
GstRender.Enlighten 1
GstRender.FieldOfView 90.000000
GstRender.FullscreenEnabled 1
GstRender.FullscreenScreen 1
GstRender.MeshQuality 0
GstRender.MeshQualityOld 0.700000
GstRender.MotionBlur 0.500000
GstRender.MotionBlurEnabled 0
GstRender.OverallGraphicsQuality 1
GstRender.ResolutionHeight 1920
GstRender.ResolutionHertz 1123024896
GstRender.ResolutionWidth 3308
GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaHeight 0.850000
GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaWidth 0.850000
GstRender.ShaderQuality 2.000000
GstRender.ShadowQuality 0
GstRender.StereoConvergence 1.000000
GstRender.Stereoscopy 0
GstRender.TerrainQuality 0
GstRender.TextureQuality 0
GstRender.TransparentShadows 1
GstRender.UndergrowthQuality 0
GstRender.VSync 0
GstInput.HoldButtonToZoom 1
GstInput.MouseRawInput 1
GstInput.MouseSensitivity 0.500000
GstInput.Scheme0Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme0FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme0FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme0Sensitivity 1.000000
GstInput.Scheme0Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme1Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme1FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme1FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme1Sensitivity 1.000000
GstInput.Scheme1Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme2Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme2FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme2FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme2Sensitivity 0.500000
GstInput.Scheme2Sticks 0
GstInput.Scheme3Buttons 0
GstInput.Scheme3FlipCameraY 0
GstInput.Scheme3FlipY 0
GstInput.Scheme3Sticks 0
GstInput.Vibration 1


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15436580*
> Good Antenna camper would be pissed.


Yeah, i would be. Guess ill have to move over to the rocks NEXT to the tower after it falls EVERY ROUND


----------



## snow cakes

ive been running single player on ultra with a single 6970 with 16x aa ...so far no trouble


----------



## Tipless

my guess would be the first day patch plus game


----------



## frankth3frizz

sorta regret getting a hard copy but I want to keep it and show it to my grand kids when im like 80 years old. lol.


----------



## [email protected]

I am sure the dx settings are there. Did you locate that file in Document settings? Kinda like we had for BF2 Bad Co.? Or is it located in Origin Games folder? Give it a few days til someone makes a special instruction how to make the game run nice but i think it'll be fine anyways. I remember someone in EVGA forums said he will start a brand new thread on how to adjust better settings for BF3. He did Bad Co in the past.


----------



## Hawk777th

Sweet new Nvidia drivers are out!


----------



## j2thearrin

History of Battlefield on Gamerspawn. LIVE

http://www.youtube.com/user/GamerSpawn#p/shows


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15436705*
> sorta regret getting a hard copy but I want to keep it and show it to my grand kids when im like 80 years old. lol.


Which, by then it'll be irrelevant.


----------



## CBZ323

Ugh, mine says release date Thursday 27th. i was so excited when i saw the new Nvidia drivers and the game installed and ready.


----------



## CDMAN

For those who have the full game unlocked, Does BF3 have any benchmark tools included?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule;15436748*
> Which, by then it'll be irrelevant.


you never know! developers might stop shipping out hard copies by 2020


----------



## Shatterist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15436189*
> Really?


Yes, really, since the GPU isn't taking the time to process all the neato DX11 effects, your fps will be higher.

I remember when Company of Heroes first patched in DX10, and people were crying that it was a complete resource hog and people stayed with DX9, since FPS numbers were much better, same will probably apply for BF3


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/joysticks/devices/302

You guys think this will work for Battlefield 3? I wanna use this for Helicopters and Jets.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;15436752*
> For those who have the full game unlocked, Does BF3 have any benchmark tools included?


not that I see, but there is a lot more settings you can mess with


----------



## Balsagna

So how do you have the game unlocked. :C


----------



## [email protected]

What does anyone think of the joystick? Will it work for BF 3 or do i HAVE to buy a xbox controller for it?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15436802*
> http://www.logitech.com/en-us/gaming/joysticks/devices/302
> 
> You guys think this will work for Battlefield 3? I wanna use this for Helicopters and Jets.


I already have a wired 360 controller but im not even sure if that would work.


----------



## [email protected]

Really you'd think so? How was flying with a xbox controller?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CDMAN;15436752*
> For those who have the full game unlocked, Does BF3 have any benchmark tools included?


Just a FPS graph.

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/851366-official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread-2085.html#post15353139

Render.drawfps 1 = Average FPS per second FRAPS style
Render.PerfoverlayVisible 1 = show CPU & GPU performance per frame.


----------



## hydropwnics

so should i install the 11.10 preview 3 drivers for my AMD cards? I switched back to 11.9 after beta


----------



## hydropwnics

someone posted this a while back but WOW

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto[/ame]


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin100;15436559*
> How large is the game in total?
> 
> Perhaps the readings are wrong on the software you are using (OP).
> 
> It may also help if you change the thread title to something more specific, that way you will likely receive more quality answers.


It was not meant to be a big deal thread, I just wanted to get a quick answer from peers, and it turned into a blood bath lol, I am closing the origin APP for a bit and then going to restart it and see if that does anything as it was at 12.6gb of 11.4gb so figured something is off, plus the game file in origin folder was only 11.5gb so I figured there has to be something wrong again lol. I am not all that concerned anymore I have alot of work on the net to do and it was stealing all my bandwidth and slowing me way down was the reason I wanted to know, I just shut it off for now I guess if it still needs more I wont be playing it at the exact release moment lol, ahh dam lol

If someone has a good explanation is to why it was still downloading after the file said 100% go ahead and let me know, I would like to understand if it is my connection dropping packets or if others are having this to and I don't have to worry


----------



## squad

How is everyone playing BF3 atm? I can't even log into battlelog, how is it even possible and if it is, will the stats will be reset when launch comes or will it carry over? Anyone want to help me so I could play it now!~


----------



## [email protected]

OMG that is epic and ownage. I wonder if someone can do the same thing in BF3?







Would be incredible!


----------



## Quantium40

Scratch that. That size is quite odd.


----------



## 98uk

So, is anyone got it live in US yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squad;15436978*
> How is everyone playing BF3 atm? I can't even log into battlelog, how is it even possible and if it is, will the stats will be reset when launch comes or will it carry over? Anyone want to help me so I could play it now!~


I doubt stats would be reset, it's out already just because it's in a different time zone dude. They reset all the beta stats. We start fresh now. I don't know really.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Does anyone even bother reading ANY of the thread before asking the same question over and over and over and over?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15436858*
> Really you'd think so? How was flying with a xbox controller?


just learn to use the keyboard. I use to use that joystick for BF and i found a video on youttube of using the keyboard. It took a bit but I was the best at flying. Still used the same tactics in beta and it worked =) I just hope u can make a lan server to just mess around with the vehicles and destruction =)


----------



## [email protected]

I have used a keyboard dude. It's not that hard. I even tried a controller in BF2 Bad Co. And jeez it was much different and stable than a keyboard though! Wouldn't hurt to experiment. I perfer a controller so you can have much stable control when flying. It's annoying to use the mouse every time or switching down to arrow keys to turn your jet fast around. That's why i assume maybe a controller,joystick might do the trick i don't know.


----------



## daguardian

Anyone figured out the best settings for SLI yet?


----------



## Ghost23

This game eats my poor 965


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Anyone know a fix for bad stuttering with SLI? The game plays fine for me for a few minutes, but then just goes bad. Every one second it'll freeze for half a second, and then continue for another second. On my GPU usage graph they're both spiking up and down.

Any ideas?


----------



## IRWolfey

I don't know about you guys, but I'm super stoked about this game. This is the reason I started building my pc.....and then I got a little carried away. Definately peaked some interest here. Hopefully the transition to mouse and keyboard won't be as bad as expected. I've been playing a little cod4 trying to get the hang of it, but I'm sure it will come. T minus 8 hours!


----------



## Hawk777th

Getting between 80-140FPS full settings in SP with my sig rig.


----------



## Vrait

The singleplayer is pretty beast. And to fix the stuttering in the cut-scens. Have the game in window mode. ( CTRL+Enter)


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shatterist;15436793*
> Yes, really, since the GPU isn't taking the time to process all the neato DX11 effects, your fps will be higher.
> 
> I remember when Company of Heroes first patched in DX10, and people were crying that it was a complete resource hog and people stayed with DX9, since FPS numbers were much better, same will probably apply for BF3


Except that DX11 is more efficient than DX10, 11 also provides multycore support.


----------



## MAD_J

Use a proxy or VPN with a Korean IP then activate your game. After you unlock it reset back to your normal connection and play MP or w/e you want.

Ive been playing for a while, thought I would post it for you all...

GLHB.


----------



## mattlyall06

Breaking news


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone here think Game Booster 3.0 might help?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrait;15437097*
> The singleplayer is pretty beast. And to fix the stuttering in the cut-scens. Have the game in window mode. ( CTRL+Enter)


There's stuttering really? Maybe that only happens for Sli users? I recommend you post the problem on BF3 EA forums so devs can know about this and release a patch fix for it later this week.


----------



## erocker

Lol. I wonder if people actually see the BF3 thread and ignore it?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross;15437002*
> Does anyone even bother reading ANY of the thread before asking the same question over and over and over and over?


This thread moves so quickly. Alot of questions asked get unoticed. I have asked a few and some get answered and others dont lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15437094*
> Getting between 80-140FPS full settings in SP with my sig rig.


I seem to remember reading that DICE said there hasnt been a PC built that could max the game.......i didnt believe them really lol.


----------



## Romanrp

The most important quesion is, is it a true successor to BF2?


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRWolfey;15437093*
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm super stoked about this game. This is the reason I started building my pc.....and then I got a little carried away.


Thanks you just described everyone. See you in the game!


----------



## Lime

I was expecting people to do this once BF3 announced time-zone based unlocks. I'm just in class so I didn't bother


----------



## CallsignVega

The single player is pretty lame. The subway scene is pretty ******ed. Very scripted, annoying little cut-scenes and a joke for AI. Bring on the multi-player!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

This thread is UNACCEPTABLE!


----------



## mattlyall06

Screenshots people, SCREENSHOTS!


----------



## Vrait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437156*
> There's stuttering really? Maybe that only happens for Sli users? I recommend you post the problem on BF3 EA forums so devs can know about this and release a patch fix for it later this week.


I'm not SLIing, its cutscenes only that are stuttering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15437161*
> This thread moves so quickly. Alot of questions asked get unoticed. I have asked a few and some get answered and others dont lol.
> 
> I seem to remember reading that DICE said there hasnt been a PC built that could max the game.......i didnt believe them really lol.


They said with a single card. He is SLIing..


----------



## XX55XX

I am having problems binding the other buttons on my mouse to perform other functions - anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Remix65

this game is good business for nvidia and ati.
imo they purposely release an unfinished game to get ppl to buy more cards but at release date much smaller cards would be able to play them just fine.

they're all in bed together.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER;15437087*
> Anyone know a fix for bad stuttering with SLI? The game plays fine for me for a few minutes, but then just goes bad. Every one second it'll freeze for half a second, and then continue for another second. On my GPU usage graph they're both spiking up and down.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same issue with Crossfire.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15437161*
> This thread moves so quickly. Alot of questions asked get unoticed. I have asked a few and some get answered and others dont lol.
> 
> Tell me about it. I had one that wasn't answered. Lol.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15437178*
> The single player is pretty lame. The subway scene is pretty ******ed. Very scripted, annoying little cut-scenes and a joke for AI. Bring on the multi-player!


I love the SP and thought the Subway scene was a great intro.

But I'm a sucker for Michael Bay over-the-top FPS campaigns, it's the only reason I play CoD.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437149*
> Anyone here think Game Booster 3.0 might help?


I noticed that program does not help much in other games. If you really want to optimize your system, you should manually set programs to start.


----------



## Lhino

470 performance?


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Does anyone even bother reading ANY of the thread before asking the same question over and over and over and over?


Does anyone have the patience to read 480+ pages, w/ 50 posts per page, to get their question possibly answered? Chill.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## psi_guy

i don't mind turning down the af and aa slightly to get improved frame rates. if it means going from 16x af to 8x or even 4x af, and possibly turning aa off, it is not going to ruin my gaming experience at all. what concerns me more is leaving all the textures on ultra and field of view maxed out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;15437228*
> I noticed that program does not help much in other games. If you really want to optimize your system, you should manually set programs to start.


Can you explain a little more? Manually set what program to start anyways? I always go to the properties of the game and disable desktop composition and themes, gives more room for memory and etc. Helps a little anyways. Cuz i know BF3 will be very demanding. Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Birdy1337

This is jokes. I had a feeling someone would have thought of doing this if they wanted to play that badly.


----------



## Moparman

So with bf3 in dx10 I guess my 2 295s will be ok?


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15436198*
> Why does SA have to get the game on the 28th only! Probably because it is Africa, but still....


My Bouti, isn't it a lekker feeling to wait


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15437178*
> The single player is pretty lame. The subway scene is pretty ******ed. Very scripted, annoying little cut-scenes and a joke for AI. Bring on the multi-player!


You finally got your eyefinity working? Did you have to disable dx11?


----------



## voidwarranty

Hmm tempting, I'll see if my patience can hold out.


----------



## dezahp

I just noticed the Amazon orders don't come with the physical warfare pack oh well.

I haven't been keeping up with the drivers so can someone tell me which AMD drivers I need if they're even out yet or when they're going to come out? I don't think the drivers I have right now are very good cause I can only play at medium settings with 45-60fps.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

My game wont do anything, just loops on initializing game, also whenever origin starts up it brings up a search engine type thing...


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Do you have to preorder from ebgames to pick it up @ midnight?

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437334*
> I just noticed the Amazon orders don't come with the physical warfare pack oh well


I'm sure they do. Unless you'd have to buy them as a dlc when it comes out?

Well so far this is what Amazon has. https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/videogames/detail-page/bf3.le.01.lg.jpg


----------



## Shaded War

The results are a bit off for the 6870. On ultra preset and 1080P I was averaging 45fps on caspian border (64/64 players).


----------



## mattlyall06

They usually send codes. How soon I'm not sure


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437349*
> I'm sure they do. Unless you'd have to buy them as a dlc when it comes out?
> 
> Well so far this is what Amazon has. https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/G/01/videogames/detail-page/bf3.le.01.lg.jpg


Don't think the Amazon preorders come with it. It's really not too big of a deal I suppose


----------



## hydropwnics

off work in 30 cant wait to play


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15437224*
> I love the SP and thought the Subway scene was a great intro.
> 
> But I'm a sucker for Michael Bay over-the-top FPS campaigns, it's the only reason I play CoD.


rofl Michael Bay. He's the $5 hooker with genital warts of the film industry.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437205*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15437161*
> This thread moves so quickly. Alot of questions asked get unoticed. I have asked a few and some get answered and others dont lol.
> 
> Tell me about it. I had one that wasn't answered. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joystick would work. Just have to map it out. I hope. Just have to wait and see =) I hope mine works.
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain Bucket

zomg jet sequence. Makes me want triple monitors bad.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437384*
> Don't think the Amazon preorders come with it. It's really not too big of a deal I suppose


Well i am sure we can get the warfare pack kit as a dlc later. At least the pre-order from Amazon has Custom dogtags and also the maps







:sniper:


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr;15437337*
> My game wont do anything, just loops on initializing game, also whenever origin starts up it brings up a search engine type thing...


screenshot? The search engine thingy is a tad vague.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15437406*
> rofl Michael Bay. He's the $5 hooker with genital warts of the film industry.


But he makes fun over the top movies with way too many explosions and special effects.

And Transformers 2 was garbage, but 1 and 3 are good.


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone bothered to do VPN or bf.exe that someone made. I know it works but i just wanted to see people's results with the game itself. I'm growing very impatience. 3am seems like a long time. I almost feel like i should take a nap and let the time pass lmao.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Esotericrj;15437317*
> My Bouti, isn't it a lekker feeling to wait


Yeah it really sucks lol.


----------



## twisted5446

ill probably buy a 2nd 6870 by end of year. But Ima play hard and run my rig into the ground until then!!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437462*
> Has anyone bothered to do VPN or bf.exe that someone made. I know it works but i just wanted to see people's results with the game itself. I'm growing very impatience. 3am seems like a long time. I almost feel like i should take a nap and let the time pass lmao.


I used the VPN without hesitation, worked fine, validated game and then disconnect the VPN, tha'ts that.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15437466*
> Yeah it really sucks lol.


If I was still back home i'd just be hitting some beer and biltong right now and wait it out. Guess you couldnt/didn't do a pre-load then just VPN bypass?


----------



## dezahp

Can someone tell me what's going on with AMD drivers because I haven't been keeping up with it. Which drivers are the best to use atm? 11.10 v3 preview with 11.9 caps 3? I'm guessing no ETA on official drivers and probably will be released like 2 weeks later?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I really hope some of the rumors of the BF3 single player campaign being not that great is BS. I really hope the single player is better then what IGN stated. One of the reasons I am buying it
Quote:


> IGN
> 
> Battlefield 3's campaign does hit some memorable moments (especially in the graphics department), but as a whole it's trite and frustrating. The campaign jams Battlefield 3's multiplayer into a linear box where freedom of choice gets thrown out a non-destructible window. There are only a few buildings to blow holes in, barely any vehicles to take the wheel of, and quicktime events adorn enemy encounters in almost every level. While you can literally crash a helicopter on an opponent's head while parachuting to safety if you so choose in multiplayer, campaign makes you hit spacebar at just the right moment to avoid getting punched -- they're two different games.
> 
> The co-op missions surround the events of the campaign, yet feel more enjoyable as individual levels. Working with a teammate leads to more creative approaches of attacks, though the same AI frustrations are in place. While opening doors and during other set animations, AI enemies gain invulnerability. They also have an uncanny ability to pick you out of the crowd. Even while using an AI teammate as cover -- not standard operating procedure, I know -- enemies still find you.
> 
> Battlefield 3 Wiki GuideMultiplayer GuideWeapons StatsExperience Bonuses ChartCampaign WalkthroughTweet us your tips »
> Additionally, most levels feature a bottleneck where death hits out of the blue. Whether it's a grenade exploding without an indicator, a blast from an unseen enemy, or late-game quicktime event that introduces a new button, the campaign and co-op levels are a minefield of frustration -- especially when cranking the difficulty up to hard. All told, it's a brief affair -- I burned through the single-player portion in under six hours, the co-op content adds another two or three.


----------



## weebeast

3 days left


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;15437527*
> I really hope some of the rumors of the BF3 single player campaign being not that great is BS. I really hope the single player is better then what IGN stated. One of the reasons I am buying it


I was planning to play the campaign in co-op with my friend but not so sure now.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;15437527*
> I really hope some of the rumors of the BF3 single player campaign being not that great is BS. I really hope the single player is better then what IGN stated. One of the reasons I am buying it


Sure it will be


----------



## claymanhb

So it looks like they just released BF3 a day early!

Just got this email:
Quote:


> Thank you for ordering on Origin. The release date for the preorder product has changed. The product listed below will now be available on October 24, 2011.
> Product Name: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;15437549*
> So it looks like they just released BF3 a day early!
> 
> Just got this email:


i got this as well..


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437518*
> Can someone tell me what's going on with AMD drivers because I haven't been keeping up with it. Which drivers are the best to use atm? 11.10 v3 preview with 11.9 caps 3? I'm guessing no ETA on official drivers and probably will be released like 2 weeks later?


Amd latest beta driver. They don't have official bf3 drivers yet, just fixes. seems amd is always slow with it. I was looking for some new drivers so i could play bf3 on my laptop when i wasn't at home =)


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437518*
> Can someone tell me what's going on with AMD drivers because I haven't been keeping up with it. Which drivers are the best to use atm? 11.10 v3 preview with 11.9 caps 3? I'm guessing no ETA on official drivers and probably will be released like 2 weeks later?


Install 11.10 V2 or V3 preview with 11.9 CAP3. I say 11.10 V2 because V3 just added a fix for the game Rage.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437462*
> Has anyone bothered to do VPN or bf.exe that someone made. I know it works but i just wanted to see people's results with the game itself. I'm growing very impatience. 3am seems like a long time. I almost feel like i should take a nap and let the time pass lmao.


Don't use a vpn

open your internet explorer(IE) internet options > connections > lan settings

active the proxy server and put this ip

203.232.208.116 8080

Then authenticate the game. Then turn off the proxy and play

It was posted a few pages back


----------



## 8564dan

There are alot of people posting about issues and not getting replied to. I reckon there should be a dedicated thread for issues so people dont get lost in this one or make multiple new ones. What do you guys think? It would be helpful for anyone troubleshooting also.


----------



## Geriden

Just so you know guys i've been playing BF3 and its IMMENSE! seriously phenomenal.

Anyway i got it up and working through a proxy i read someone else posted and its all worked fine for me no issues (im from the UK btw)

the details were Address: 203.232.208.116 Port: 8080

as previous people have stated you only need to use the proxy to initiate the activation, once its contacted the Release Date server the game files are decrypted and you can switch the proxy off to play.

Just wanted to share that with you before i go to bed









(my in game name is Geriden if anybody wishes to join me sometime)
See you in the battlefield again tomorrow!


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;15437527*
> I really hope some of the rumors of the BF3 single player campaign being not that great is BS. I really hope the single player is better then what IGN stated. One of the reasons I am buying it


It probably isn't and if you are buying it just for the singleplayer campaign, then I would wait for it to go on sale.

Battlefield games are about the multiplayer, not the singleplayer at all.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437518*
> Can someone tell me what's going on with AMD drivers because I haven't been keeping up with it. Which drivers are the best to use atm? 11.10 v3 preview with 11.9 caps 3? I'm guessing no ETA on official drivers and probably will be released like 2 weeks later?


i reinstalled the 11.10 v3 preview drivers ima see how those will work this evening. I dont think there is an official driver update yet. 11.9 is latest official.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3;15437527*
> I really hope some of the rumors of the BF3 single player campaign being not that great is BS. I really hope the single player is better then what IGN stated. One of the reasons I am buying it


The reviewer for Game Informer actually enjoyed the SP of BF3. Here's a quote from the article.
Quote:


> Game Informer
> 
> Most Battlefield fans spend the majority of their time in the rewarding multiplayer, but this entry also delivers the series' most ambitious single-player campaign to date. While players filled the shoes of the jokesters of B Company in the Bad Company campaigns, Battlefield 3 presents a dead-serious narrative about an imminent nuclear threat. You'll primarily play as Sgt. Blackburn, a soldier that's being interrogated about missing warheads as the story plays out via flashbacks. As I progressed through the seven-hour campaign, I couldn't ignore the numerous elements directly pulled from the Call of Duty format. By the time the end credits roll, you'll have assumed the roles of several globetrotting characters, taken out ground targets from a circling aircraft, witnessed several dramatic slow-motion deaths, partook in a tense sniping section with a fellow soldier, raced against the clock to stop a nuclear explosion, and sat through a scene clearly meant to shock players. While derivative, the campaign is consistently entertaining throughout. Tight gunplay, exciting set piece moments, and a more focused narrative than its primary competitor help to make this the best shooter campaign since Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb;15437549*
> So it looks like they just released BF3 a day early!
> 
> Just got this email:


On my way home from work debating on using a proxy and I see this! I would Rep if I weren't on tapatalk now









So the game is fully released now?


----------



## jadenx2

i got the email as well but i just tried to load the game and the release date check failed...


----------



## Thi3p

Im not at home to check but I thought they were not releasing bf3 on steam?
I ended up buying the LE edition through Origin








$80 is still better then $110 lol


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15437518*
> Can someone tell me what's going on with AMD drivers because I haven't been keeping up with it. Which drivers are the best to use atm? 11.10 v3 preview with 11.9 caps 3? I'm guessing no ETA on official drivers and probably will be released like 2 weeks later?


The problem is that they are AMD(ATI) drivers lol.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15437610*
> On my way home from work debating on using a proxy and I see this! I would Rep if I weren't on tapatalk now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the game is fully released now?


I ordered through Origin and I did not get an email about early release -_-


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437623*
> i got the email as well but i just tried to load the game and the release date check failed...


game isnt released yet cept in places like korea in time zone way ahead. u have to use a korean proxy server to open game if u want to get it early. check a bunch of pages back theres some tutorials if u wana do it.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437623*
> i got the email as well but i just tried to load the game and the release date check failed...


Try this http://www.overclock.net/15437577-post22926.html


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15437662*
> game isnt released yet cept in places like korea in time zone way ahead. u have to use a korean proxy server to open game if u want to get it early. check a bunch of pages back theres some tutorials if u wana do it.


yeah i already knew about that but i got an email from EA/DICE telling me the release date changed to the 24th. whats that all about?


----------



## Munkypoo7

So... how many of you guys are skipping tomorrow's classes for BF3 goodness?

Classes be damned! It's BF3 time!


----------



## Dropshock

Ok, I have a question. Are the bonuses "Back to Karkand" and "Physical Warfare" packs only available for pre-orders? Or will they be a part of the Limited Edition after release?

Also, two option, get BF3 this week, and stick with a PS3. OR, wait a few months, get a gaming PC that can handle BF3, and get BF3 a few months later.


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dazedfive;15437668*
> Try this http://www.overclock.net/15437577-post22926.html


didn't work.


----------



## dazedfive

Just tried to join a game and battlelog seems to be down for an update


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15437685*
> Ok, I have a question. Are the bonuses "Back to Karkand" and "Physical Warfare" packs only available for pre-orders? Or will they be a part of the Limited Edition after release?
> 
> Also, two option, get BF3 this week, and stick with a PS3. OR, wait a few months, get a gaming PC that can handle BF3, and get BF3 a few months later.


Back to Karkand is FREE with preorders, else you have to purchase the DLC. Not sure about the physical warfare pack. IIRC, the warfare pack will be available to everyone who didn't pre-order 3 months later


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15437626*
> The problem is that they are AMD(ATI) drivers lol.


This. LIKE. haha Hate that my laptop has ATI Firepro. Have to wait forever for new drivers to be released.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15437685*
> Ok, I have a question. Are the bonuses "Back to Karkand" and "Physical Warfare" packs only available for pre-orders? Or will they be a part of the Limited Edition after release?
> 
> Also, two option, get BF3 this week, and stick with a PS3. OR, wait a few months, get a gaming PC that can handle BF3, and get BF3 a few months later.


Back to Karkand is included in the limited edition. Physical Warfare Pack is just early access to ammo and a gun or two.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15437587*
> It probably isn't and if you are buying it just for the singleplayer campaign, then I would wait for it to go on sale.
> 
> Battlefield games are about the multiplayer, not the singleplayer at all.


I am not just buying it for the single player but also the multiplayer but I do enjoy a good single player experience


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vcrazy;15437704*
> Back to Karkand is FREE with preorders, else you have to purchase the DLC. Not sure about the physical warfare pack. IIRC, the warfare pack will be available to everyone who didn't pre-order 3 months later


Warfare pack comes with Gamestop Pre-order. I went to gamestop just for that. 3 months earlier than everyone else which i think its pretty cool.


----------



## j8ninja

hey everyone, can someone answer my question?

im running crossfire 6870's, but my monitor's native resolution is 1600*900(if i raise to 1080p i see black borders at the edges of my screen. however, i heard that at 1600*900, my cpu is being used more then my gpu's.

so my question is, should i play BF3 at 1080p even though ill have a black border around the edge of the screen. will i get more FPS since im crossfiring?

thanks in advance


----------



## pn0yb0i

Goddammit Battlelog is updating, cant play SP without battleog, which means you cant play SP offline


----------



## dezahp

Has anyone tried HT yet? I know HT was not good to run on the beta but wondering if it has changed for the final release.


----------



## [email protected]

I can't help you there, i don't own Radeon cards. I highly recommend you check ATI forums. I am sure someone has the exact problem you're encountering!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15437732*
> hey everyone, can someone answer my question?
> 
> im running crossfire 6870's, but my monitor's native resolution is 1600*900(if i raise to 1080p i see black borders at the edges of my screen. however, i heard that at 1600*900, my cpu is being used more then my gpu's.
> 
> so my question is, should i play BF3 at 1080p even though ill have a black border around the edge of the screen. will i get more FPS since im crossfiring?
> 
> thanks in advance


It won't help performance


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pn0yb0i;15437747*
> Goddammit Battlelog is updating, cant play SP without battleog, which means you cant play SP offline


I thought you don't need Battlelog to play Single Player?


----------



## xartion

A lot of people are gonna be disappointed late tonight / tomorrow if they don't get these lag issues sorted out very soon


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15437771*
> A lot of people are gonna be disappointed late tonight / tomorrow if they don't get these lag issues sorted out very soon


lag issues? if you're playing online i believe you're playing on korean severs ... ?


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15437728*
> Warfare pack comes with Gamestop Pre-order. I went to gamestop just for that. 3 months earlier than everyone else which i think its pretty cool.


Yeah I preordered the LE from Gamestop...literally 20 minutes ago. Lol. Gonna head back around midnight I guess. Didn't know we got the Physical Warfare pack though, lol. Niiice.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15437626*
> The problem is that they are AMD(ATI) drivers lol.


Ridiculous. While I'm of the green camp with dual 580's I'd still lay money that AMD's drivers are going to kick ass, and tomorrow. Not in two weeks. Biggest release of the year especially graphically speaking, both AMD and Nvidia have been working 24x7 on BF3 optimized drivers, don't you worry. This is showtime for GPU vendors.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437787*
> lag issues? if you're playing online i believe you're playing on korean severs ... ?


You're right, he's a idiot. He's playing Korean servers, hence the lag lol.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437787*
> lag issues? if you're playing online i believe you're playing on korean severs ... ?


No, once you use the VPN or Proxy to activate, you disable it and your net goes back to normal. I've only played on American servers (filtered by Battlelog). On many of the North American servers there is a weird "rubberbanding" effect


----------



## Bradford1040

why is it still downloading after 11.4?

here is my point


----------



## Jarobata

If you are in CST and you bought a physical game would you still have to wait until 2 a.m. to activate it? If not, the whole pre-load thing was a huge ripoff. There is a gamestop one block from my house....


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437820*
> You're right, he's a idiot. He's playing Korean servers, hence the lag lol.


I'm not playing on Korean servers. There are no Korean network settings anywhere in my computer. But just wait, get the game at 3AM and lag like everyone else, but don't come on here and whine if you do lag. There are plenty of North American servers up already


----------



## Dropshock

Dangit, those extra preorder pack look so awesome, but Ihave only a few hours to decide to get it. Gaming PC or BF3, which one?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040;15437831*
> here is my point


afaik after the 11.4gb there is another 2gb file or something similar that you need to download..


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437700*
> didn't work.


Use those steps to put in the proxy settings. Then change your time zone on your PC to a Korean time zone. I used the GMT +9. Then it will activate. After it activates, you can disable the proxy and set your time zone back in windows. That is what I had to do anyways. It did not work with just the poxy, had to change time zone also.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15437442*
> Well i am sure we can get the warfare pack kit as a dlc later. At least the pre-order from Amazon has Custom dogtags and also the maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sniper:


The kit will be unlocked for everyone for free before the end of the year.


----------



## [email protected]

Well maybe that's because you're not finding your local servers that are very close to you to play. Remember North American servers aren't really "launched" 100% cuz it's not midnight yet or anything for the people on the WEST COAST and especially EAST COAST area. I bet it's either your network, maybe your video card or last resort it could be the servers itself. Anyhow ASIA servers are the only thing you can play. No way you should be playing American servers because you would not be able to play but if you have then that perhaps explains the lag i assume.


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15437840*
> I'm not playing on Korean servers. There are no Korean network settings anywhere in my computer. But just wait, get the game at 3AM and lag like everyone else, but don't come on here and whine if you do lag. There are plenty of North American servers up already


It's probably because people shouldn't be playing BF3 beforehand in America, hence it's probably not optimized for you.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15437787*
> lag issues? if you're playing online i believe you're playing on korean severs ... ?


he conveniently left that part out didn't he. bad enough people rage about issues on launch day, worse when its a DEU failure.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15437883*
> It's probably because people shouldn't be playing BF3 beforehand in America, hence it's probably not optimized for you.


That's exactly the thing i'm thinking right now lmao.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15437883*
> It's probably because people shouldn't be playing BF3 beforehand in America, hence it's probably not optimized for you.


have you not received the email from origin stating that BF3 is being released in america today instead of tomorrow? it was posted a few pages back


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15437840*
> I'm not playing on Korean servers. There are no Korean network settings anywhere in my computer.


:headdesk:

brain surgery on-parade, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## NFL

Not seeing any lag myself, and I'm finding a lot of servers with ping<100...and damn, this game is fun!


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15437904*
> have you not received the email from origin stating that BF3 is being released in america today instead of tomorrow? it was posted a few pages back


It's hard to track pages because there's a new page every few minutes haha. Plus I'm getting the console version so don't know that much about the PC version.


----------



## adamwzl

I just received the e-mail from Origin about BF3 release date changed today as well. Just about 25 minutes ago.

Though is it working for anyone? I only have time to sink into an hour of single player when I get home tonight. Just hoping for that to work.


----------



## slyrunner

I dont know whats up with it , but my surround sound is not working, every other game works fine, but not his one. Where are the setting files located, maybe i can change it. Oh and its 5.1 and i enabled war tapes.


----------



## DZSlasher

Is there any information for about the Battlelog iPhone app?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odditory;15437884*
> he conveniently left that part out didn't he. bad enough people rage about issues on launch day, worse when its a DEU failure.


DEU? What is that?


----------



## BreakDown

how is hardcore mode? does it have minimap? do tanks have regen health?

also, how does the squad leader work? who is chosen as one?


----------



## dteg

what's the point of an iphone app, to play the mobile version of BF3? otherwise i really see no point.


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Wait, you can play? It's giving me that incorrect date BS. Where do you live?


----------



## slyrunner

Yes i can, and in texas lol


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15437963*
> what's the point of an iphone app, to play the mobile version of BF3? otherwise i really see no point.


Maybe for stats? I rem bc2 had an app on Android


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Piiiirate

Lol


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

How the hell are people playing? It's saying it's the incorrect date for me...


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe read the previous comments how they played it? Stop being lazy and skipping the thread comments. READ IT!


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

It says tuesday oct 25th at 3 pm what the faaaaaaaaaaaaaaak


----------



## slyrunner

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuGi4ssKCGE&feature=feedu[/ame]

How to unlock Battlefield 3 early on the PC:
1. Search Windows for "proxy"
2. Click "configure proxy server"
3. Click "LAN settings"
4. Check "use a proxy server for LAN"
5. Input this IP: 203.232.208.116
6. Input this port: 8080
7. Run the release date check by launching Battlefield 3 on Origin
8. If the release date check fails, click "retry"
9. Once it succeeds, disable the proxy
10. Enjoy playing Battlefield 3!


----------



## Ubernoobie

just because he can play the game doesnt mean it's pirated. Origin has changed the preorders from online copies to today as people has started to use vpns to connect to koreans servers to unlock the game


----------



## snow cakes

took a SS of all the map options you can have on a server...


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp;15437990*
> How the hell are people playing? It's saying it's the incorrect date for me...


Proxy...


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15437987*
> Maybe for stats? I rem bc2 had an app on Android


ok that is plausible but why? i can just see it:
*cool party with tons of hot chicks*
hey there, i'm a level 50 in bf3 with a 4.0kd/r wanna see?


----------



## [email protected]

Wait a min! You're from NEW YORK! No way you're playing right now unless you did the proxy crap thing. How is that working? Man people are so impatience. I haven't even unlocked mine yet. I have balls to wait til 3am lol. :S


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp;15437990*
> How the hell are people playing? It's saying it's the incorrect date for me...


Either through the VPN hack, or the fact that the US release date got moved to today (The latter seems to be somewhat spotty though)

EDIT-Here's the thread on the early release [EA] BF3 released today!


----------



## vitality

wow thanks bro!1111!1 havent seen this thread yet!!!111


----------



## Ovrclck

That's sick, you can turn off regen health! yeah baby!


----------



## [email protected]

:gotproof:The US release date has been moved today? Seriously?

Source?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438048*
> :gotproof:The US release date has been moved today? Seriously?
> 
> Source?


http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1150758-ea-bf3-released-today.html


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;15438035*
> Either through the VPN hack, or the fact that the US release date got moved to today (The latter seems to be somewhat spotty though)


far from spotty
Quote:


> Thank you for ordering on Origin. The release date for the preorder product has changed. The product listed below will now be available on October 24, 2011.
> Your Order
> 
> Order Number: noneofyurbuznisssss
> Order Date: September 5, 2011
> Product ID: 12345789
> Product Name: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438034*
> Wait a min! You're from NEW YORK! No way you're playing right now unless you did the proxy crap thing. How is that working? Man people are so impatience. I haven't even unlocked mine yet. I have balls to wait til 3am lol. :S


Nothing is going to happen if you unlock, get real.


----------



## Herophobic

I'm really impressed with the guy that keeps answering tons of question on the official Battlefield Twitter page.


----------



## Ghost23

This game runs smooooth as butter with two 6950's and a 965, man, and I thought I'd need a 2500k to run this.

Everything max'd out, all ultra, max aa, constant 60 FPS. Just some microstutter but other than that is GREAT.

And it LOOKS great.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;15437939*
> my surround sound is not working, every other game works fine, but not his one


nice


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15438059*
> far from spotty


When I first read it, some people had gotten the email, some hadn't...seems that's changed though


----------



## Addictedtokaos

BF3 is amazing! just played bazar... wow. some minor issues - but so far awesome!


----------



## vMarcari

Gonna try that when I get home


----------



## [email protected]

That still doesn't prove anything.


----------



## slyrunner


View attachment 235764


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15437842*
> Dangit, those extra preorder pack look so awesome, but Ihave only a few hours to decide to get it. Gaming PC or BF3, which one?


Well you need a gaming pc to play bf3 soooo.....lol


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438085*
> That still doesn't prove anything.


i copy pasted it straight from my email; would you like me to take some screenshots instead???


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

I love you, no ****.


----------



## dezahp

How are CFX 6950s looking? I know they can high without a problem but can they handle ultra with minimum of 60fps?


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438069*
> This game runs smooooth as butter with two 6950's


What drivers & CAPs?


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i decided to try mine and it showed release date failed. I can start at 2am. Lol. Great


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438069*
> This game runs smooooth as butter with two 6950's and a 965, man, and I thought I'd need a 2500k to run this.
> 
> Everything max'd out, all ultra, max aa, constant 60 FPS. Just some microstutter but other than that is GREAT.
> 
> And it LOOKS great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15438100*
> How are CFX 6950s looking? I know they can high without a problem but can they handle ultra with minimum of 60fps?


did you even read the rage RIGHT before this one?


----------



## Romanrp

Anyone playing this on CFX 6870s?


----------



## odditory

Just got the email from EA that BF3 has released early. Screenshot in a sec.


----------



## Ovrclck

I can still wait until tomorrow, I ordered from Amazon anyways. So if the date was in fact changed, what's another day right?


----------



## daman246

Game looks awesome damm should have pre ordered it from newegg when i had the chance


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15438094*
> i copy pasted it straight from my email; would you like me to take some screenshots instead???


Don't need your proof. You're not gonna be able to play til later tonight anyways unless you pull the proxy thing but i just recently tried opening my game and it shows it failed to activitate so likewise i have to wait til 2am.


----------



## Emu105

i just went to origin and i see my friend playing wth!


----------



## Reflux

Pretty sure proxy fixes aren't allowed, I'd probably remove the thread before you get infracted and the thread deleted.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15438109*
> What drivers & CAPs?


11.10 Preview 3 Drivers and the 11.9 CAP 3.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15438111*
> did you even read the rage RIGHT before this one?


Was posting while that post wasn't even loaded on my screen so no


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438122*
> Don't need your proof. You're not gonna be able to play til later tonight anyways unless you pull the proxy thing but i just recently tried opening my game and it shows it failed to activitate so likewise i have to wait til 2am.


can't download it here on campus anyways so i'll go by a friend and download it but even then, i don't expect to play today at all..


----------



## [email protected]

They could be in a different time zone. I seen a friend of mine playing too. Ticked me off


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

No page will load on that connection.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438122*
> Don't need your proof. You're not gonna be able to play til later tonight anyways unless you pull the proxy thing but i just recently tried opening my game and it shows it failed to activitate so likewise i have to wait til 2am.


Why don't you just VPN, seriously, I'm playing the game fine.

And just so everyone knows, people are experiencing stutter with SLI/CFX set-ups. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odditory;15438114*
> Just got the email from EA that BF3 has released early. Screenshot in a sec.


Troll much? You can pre-load it now you mean.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux;15438124*
> Pretty sure proxy fixes aren't allowed, I'd probably remove the thread before you get infracted and the thread deleted.


EA has said they wont ban people for it


----------



## gooface

runs amazingly on my setup, but I had a BSOD first time I launched, works fine now though.


----------



## slyrunner

Its totally allowed, contacted EA and they said its totally fine, try it yourself before you start a fire.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15438137*
> Was posting while that post wasn't even loaded on my screen so no


ahh, i've had that happen to me many many times.


----------



## Romanrp

Did anyone who preordered from amazon get this message?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438149*
> Why don't you just VPN, seriously, I'm playing the game fine.
> 
> And just so everyone knows, people are experiencing stutter with SLI/CFX set-ups. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


Reason i'm not doing VPN thing is because been told it's not safe period.


----------



## Vowels

Where's the cheapest place I can get the Limited Edition from? Been putting off my purchase/pre-order in hopes for a Steam release but I guess I can't wait any longer.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438154*
> Troll much? You can pre-load it now you mean.


the title of the email actually says "release date changed" not pre-load..


----------



## dezahp

I just need to upgrade from my 5830s and I will be set! Waiting for Black Friday or until the 7xxx cards come out...


----------



## jetpuck73

I will have to try this when I get home, Thanks.


----------



## Emu105

I went to info on my bf3 game and i see my product key this has never been shown before


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438165*
> Reason i'm not doing VPN thing is because been told it's not safe period.


You must be super paranoid, you only have to be connected to the VPN for 5 seconds to authenticate and then you disconnect.

What do you think Korean Super hackers are going to take over your interwebs through a VPN service?


----------



## dteg

kcuestag is already level 6 looooool.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438154*
> Troll much? You can pre-load it now you mean.


The irony..


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438165*
> Reason i'm not doing VPN thing is because been told it's not safe period.


Congrats you are 1st on my ignore list. You don't shut up about this VPN thing do you?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438212*
> You must be super paranoid, you only have to be connected to the VPN for 5 seconds to authenticate and then you disconnect.
> 
> What do you think Korean Super hackers are going to take over your interwebs through a VPN service?


Yes i think so







lol.. i can't help it man. If you wanna walk me through this i'm willing to do so. But the thing is i don't use IE. I use firefox. So i have no idea if is any different from that?


----------



## YangerD

Do you have to keep on using the Proxy in order to play online? I got it to activate and I got rid of the proxy. Can't connect to play online though. Any ideas?


----------



## Jyve

A. Why is it not safe?
B. Why change your PW?

Just curious, don't know.


----------



## cheezypoof

wow this just made me real happy ;]

+rep


----------



## [email protected]

You have to have proxy on no matter what? Really? I thought you can revert back to default just to play single player? I really honestly thought we don't need battelog to play Single Player correct?


----------



## Jyve

I turned off proxy and single player played fine, as well as multi


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438232*
> Yes i think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. i can't help it man. If you wanna walk me through this i'm willing to do so. But the thing is i don't use IE. I use firefox. So i have no idea if is any different from that?


Just use Flyvpn http://www.flyvpn.com/

It's a legitimate VPN serivce, normally paid for.

and sign in using the trial Asian VPN Account: vpna Password: pltz

Authenticate the game, then disconnect. Uninstall it and wash your registry if you're that worried


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve;15438242*
> A. Why is it not safe?
> B. Why change your PW?
> 
> Just curious, don't know.


1. korean servers

2. No idea where this password came from but i think they meant your Origin password. For security purposes. EA did state themselves they highly don't recommend it because people can have their accounts stolen or something i dunno lol.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15437963*
> what's the point of an iphone app, to play the mobile version of BF3? otherwise i really see no point.


its battlelog just an app version and on twitter they said in is in development just wrapping it up for release soon.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]t4lif3;15438251*
> You have to have proxy on no matter what? Really? I thought you can revert back to default just to play single player? I really honestly thought we don't need battelog to play Single Player correct?


As soon as you pass the date check, you can revert back to your original settings


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438251*
> You have to have proxy on no matter what? Really? I thought you can revert back to default just to play single player? I really honestly thought we don't need battelog to play Single Player correct?


It's really so simple. You just connect to the proxy, do the Battlefield 3 verification thing and disconnect your proxy and you're good. You need to log onto battlelog to play sp which is kind of stupid.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438251*
> You have to have proxy on no matter what? Really? I thought you can revert back to default just to play single player? I really honestly thought we don't need battelog to play Single Player correct?


you can't play anything until you activate. you need the vpn to activate and then you can just revert back to normal and knock yourself out playing


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438251*
> You have to have proxy on no matter what? Really? I thought you can revert back to default just to play single player? I really honestly thought we don't need battelog to play Single Player correct?


I think you do still need Battlelog to play SP. Someone confirm?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438268*
> Just use Flyvpn http://www.flyvpn.com/
> 
> It's a legitimate VPN serivce, normally paid for.
> 
> and sign in using the trial Asian VPN Account: vpna Password: pltz
> 
> Authenticate the game, then disconnect. Uninstall it and wash your registry if you're that worried


As much i REALLY appreciate your help but their website shows it's not encrypted







Where's that damn https?







Yes i'm nuts!







I might try this but i might hold back for a little bit and then decide it. I need a nap soon i'm fricking tired. Got up 7am for this damn thing lol.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15436308*
> Great, thanks. Anyone else?
> 
> 1. If you preordered from Origin with a CC, did it charge instantly to it?
> 2. If you look in origin/ea order history does it show up?


1. I preordered from Origin with a CC and it charged instantly.
2. When I click order history, for a small period of time a page shows up saying "No orders were found" and then I'm redirected to the store.

Game is installed and all.

However there is one thing... my CC/bank works in a somewhat mysterious way. Hard to explain but I'll try. When I buy something on the internet, it charges instantly and this money goes in a "freezy mode". I have 2 statuses,
a) Status at the moment b) Available status

a) shows my money WITHOUT calculating the last purchase or anything that went "freezy mode"
b) shows my money WITH last purchase calculated

After a period of time, sometimes days, sometimes a week, the things from "freezy mode" are "unfreezed/done" and finally a transaction shows up on my bank/internet account telling the amount of cash paid and to whom.

My BF3 pre-order(done a week ago I think) is still in freezy mode. There's a slight chance that this is why it does no show up in order history. However it's not really logical to me, and I'm hoping that's the problem


----------



## 0x62 0x70

damn this game is fun

already playing on some pretty low lag servers (less than 50ms) with 64 players

super intense!

seems like they also optimized the graphics on this thing

im running it on ultra defaults and its playable on my slightly OC'd 560ti

moving around in a full caspian server im getting around 30-40fps (with min going down to around 25)


----------



## Tech-Boy

Finished Campaign! It was so awesome!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15438288*
> I think you do still need Battlelog to play SP. Someone confirm?


Really? That sucks! I was told during the beta, devs said you won't need battlelog to play Single Player and now we do? Lame!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15438288*
> I think you do still need Battlelog to play SP. Someone confirm?


You just have to put origin in offline mode and it will launch into sp straight away.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15438288*
> I think you do still need Battlelog to play SP. Someone confirm?


Yes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15438315*
> damn this game is fun
> 
> already playing on some pretty low lag servers (less than 50ms) with 64 players
> 
> super intense!


You're making me impatience


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15438316*
> Finished Campaign! It was so awesome!


What the hell man lol. I dont even get to play until Friday 28th!


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15438316*
> Finished Campaign! It was so awesome!


Lol *** is it really that short? Or were you playing on a low difficulty and just finished it reall fast


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15438316*
> Finished Campaign! It was so awesome!


That's great to know. No spoilers please!


----------



## ALiShaikh

be sure to disconnect from the proxy server IMMEDIATELY after activating. if you keep using it your passwords might get stolen


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438293*
> As much i REALLY appreciate your help but their website shows it's not encrypted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that damn https?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i'm nuts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try this but i might hold back for a little bit and then decide it. I need a nap soon i'm fricking tired. Got up 7am for this damn thing lol.


Dude I'm playing right now,







No virus alerts, no super hacking going on, just enjoying BF3.

Literally, here's what you're doing.

1. Connect to the VPN.

2. Select the Korean Server.

3. Game checks, based on the Korean Server and timezone diference authenticates

4. You disconnect, uninstall

5. Play


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15438316*
> Finished Campaign! It was so awesome!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15438149*
> Why don't you just VPN, seriously, I'm playing the game fine.
> 
> And just so everyone knows, people are experiencing stutter with SLI/CFX set-ups. Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.


There is huge stutter in the game.


----------



## Hawk777th

Campaign is fun. Multiplayer is where it's at! 50ms ping 64 players epic.


----------



## Ghost23

Why all the hate on the Campaign? I like it so far, a lot, unless a sudden turn of events make's it out to be an episode of Telly Tubbies, I love it.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15438381*
> There is huge stutter in the game.


I know, it's awful







It runs sooo smooth, and then stutter as soon as I walk -.-


----------



## Calipso

Anyone else unable to reserve via gamestop? I was going to cancel my pre-order from Best Buy and go to the Gamestop down the street from my house but they won't let me buy one from the store (only shipping to house).

Gamestop must have sent out their psyhical copies to the stores already.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok i'm caving in. Gonna do the VPN thing. I was told i didn't need to do VPN and could do it through the browser? Am i wrong?


----------



## Munkypoo7

And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.

It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15438296*
> 1. I preordered from Origin with a CC and it charged instantly.
> 2. When I click order history, for a small period of time a page shows up saying "No orders were found" and then I'm redirected to the store.
> 
> Game is installed and all.
> 
> However there is one thing... my CC/bank works in a somewhat mysterious way. Hard to explain but I'll try. When I buy something on the internet, it charges instantly and this money goes in a "freezy mode". I have 2 statuses,
> a) Status at the moment b) Available status
> 
> a) shows my money WITHOUT calculating the last purchase or anything that went "freezy mode"
> b) shows my money WITH last purchase calculated
> 
> After a period of time, sometimes days, sometimes a week, the things from "freezy mode" are "unfreezed/done" and finally a transaction shows up on my bank/internet account telling the amount of cash paid and to whom.
> 
> My BF3 pre-order(done a week ago I think) is still in freezy mode. There's a slight chance that this is why it does no show up in order history. However it's not really logical to me, and I'm hoping that's the problem


Excellent. I bought on the 5th though, I couldn't imagine it being in limbo for 20 days. Maybe it will update after the game is released.







Thanks


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438423*
> Ok i'm caving in. Gonna do the VPN thing. I was told i didn't need to do VPN and could do it through the browser? Am i wrong?


i heard thisss worked

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/threads/how-to-unlock-battlefield-3-on-the-24th.1107/page-17#post-15386


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438423*
> Ok i'm caving in. Gonna do the VPN thing. I was told i didn't need to do VPN and could do it through the browser? Am i wrong?


I had no luck with doing it through the browser, and really didn't feel like messing with my browser proxy settings. But I believe you can do it somehow, yes.


----------



## Nightingale

I have the game running here and here are my results.

*SLI GTX [email protected] 1920x1080p Everything on MAX/Ultra*

SOLID 60FPS

However I ought to point out that the current Nvidia Drivers cause micro stuttering. So even though my fps fluctuates from 94fps to 60fps the game at times gets choppy.


----------



## c0ld

So from what Im reading some players are going to have an advantage in multiplayer (higher levels).


----------



## =Tac=

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15438296*
> However there is one thing... my CC/bank works in a somewhat mysterious way. Hard to explain but I'll try. When I buy something on the internet, it charges instantly and this money goes in a "freezy mode". I have 2 statuses,
> a) Status at the moment b) Available status
> 
> a) shows my money WITHOUT calculating the last purchase or anything that went "freezy mode"
> b) shows my money WITH last purchase calculated


Just means the transaction is pending. The purchase will show up but not charge till it clears, but they show you the balance after pending transactions (whether it's a credit or debit towards the account) so you get a rough idea of what your balance will be when, or if, everything clears.

Speaking of clearing, can't wait till this game drops below $20. I'm tired of buying games on release then seeing them way cheaper on down the road not too long after. Might as well wait till at least after MW3 comes out and most of the idiots online will have migrated.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> Just a heads up! The #BF3 servers will be down between 6-6:30 pm PST tonight for maintenance!


http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/statuses/128591216756523008

so people don't freak out. ah who am i kidding of course people will freak out


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15438344*
> Lol *** is it really that short? Or were you playing on a low difficulty and just finished it reall fast


Took me 6 1/2 hours. I did first couple levels on hard, but it got too hard for my liking so i changed it to normal. I'll do a rerun on hard sometime







It was a bit short but I think it was good, action was non stop very fun


----------



## 0x62 0x70

The proxy thing is the easiest. It's the same method for whatever browser you use (it'll all go to Internet Settings).

Just connect to that proxy earlier, change the timezone then activate. Deactivate the proxy and re-change the to the real timezone. Done!

I'm sure tons of people tried this since there's tons of BF3 servers filled already and i'm sure they're not all koreans lol.


----------



## Ghost23

Feel free to add me on Origin guys.

Ghost052395


----------



## [email protected]

Ok i tried the VPN you suggested. It wouldn't let me login due to usgae limit error and something else?

I tried it again in the next 5 mins and it's showing invalid account or password. Maybe they changed it?


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15438430*
> And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.
> 
> It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


agreed im just going to be patient and wait it out after all i have monday night football to watch to kill some time till then


----------



## 0x62 0x70

I seem to still be getting those graphical glitches. Huge chunks of flashing textures and that stuttering problem. It doesn't happen all the time though but it seems to be a problem I remember people talking about from beta.


----------



## doc2142

So is everyone having stutter issues with cfx/sli? Or is it few? Can you please post if u have cfx or sli and confirm if you have it or not also driver version and cab would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438523*
> Ok i tried the VPN you suggested. It wouldn't let me login due to usgae limit error and something else?
> 
> I tried it again in the next 5 mins and it's showing invalid account or password. Maybe they changed it?


Password: fgpn

Password changes every 20 minutes, and the usage limit error is just a bunch of people trying at once. Took me about 5-10 minutes to get in. Try now with p/w change. gogogo.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15438381*
> There is huge stutter in the game.


Unfortunately yes. I am running [email protected] in SLI with everything on MAX.

Soilid 60FPS. But the micro-stuttering is rather apparent. We need more refined SLi Profiles.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142;15438600*
> So is everyone having stutter issues with cfx/sli? Or is it few? Can you please post if u have cfx or sli and confirm if you have it or not also driver version and cab would be appreciated. Thanks!


Yes, this game has bad stutter. 11.10 Preview 3 and 11.9 caps here.


----------



## jadenx2

can anyone try and see if enabling HT fixes stutter?


----------



## [email protected]

Have you downloaded the newest Nvidia drivers? It's out today.


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15438624*
> can anyone try and see if enabling HT fixes stutter?


Made no Difference









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438639*
> Have you downloaded the newest Nvidia drivers? It's out today.


Yes I downloaded them already.


----------



## Zzari

Yeah I'm just going to wait...need to study for my midterm tomorrow anyways. So tempting but I have to exercise self restraint!


----------



## Fallendreams

I fix my stutter issue by turning vysnc off in game and forcing vysnc and triple buffering in nvidia control panel.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Still no luck logging in the VPN thing.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15438656*
> I fix my stutter issue by turning vysnc off in game and forcing vysnc and triple buffering in nvidia control panel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Will try this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438666*
> Still no luck logging in the VPN thing.


Keep trying, if it doesn't work after 5 - 10 minutes I'd try something else, FlyVPN took a bit to work for me because it's being SWARMED.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15438430*
> And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.
> 
> It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


True. Very true.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438666*
> Still no luck logging in the VPN thing.


http://battlefieldo.com/forum/threads/how-to-unlock-battlefield-3-on-the-24th.1107/page-17#post-15386


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438666*
> Still no luck logging in the VPN thing.


Use the proxy method everyone here has been talking about. It literally takes a few minutes to do... (took me like 1-2 minutes)


----------



## [email protected]

Ok gonna keep trying i guess. It keeps saying usage limited or you can login website and disconnect the usage record through website and blah blah lol.. i guess i'll keep trying.


----------



## QSS-5

made by me







using window movie maker bf3 glory [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkiFHLIhlKY[/ame]


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15438430*
> And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.
> 
> It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


If this works, then EA is full of incompetent idiots.
The pre-load is encoded and decoding it should required a key from their servers.

This deserves to happen for that mistake

EDIT: This will also allow you to download the game. Just be sure to cut out the proxy once complete -- I would of posted this a while ago as well if I didn't think a thread like this would cause me to get banned lol.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Getting my copy at the door tomorrow! Can't wait.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls;15434849*
> thats at 1680x1050 where the cpu is still more into play, once u get above 1080p your gpu really matters, and i bet the GTX580 would destoy a 6950 at those res's


Small point of clarification ... resolution does not inherently determine how much the CPU is 'in play'. What matters is the FPS you're running at, and the cpu demands of the game (per frame rendered).

Whether you run at 100fps at 800x600 or 100fps at 2560x1600 (assuming it's the same game), the CPU 'load' will be the same.

The reason that raising the resolution is generally seen as having the effect of reducing the degree of CPU bottleneck is because raising resolution lowers the FPS. And it's the lowering of the FPS that causes the CPU to be less 'in play'.

So your gpu *always* 'really matters' when it comes to playing 3d games, because it's performance is what determines your FPS ... however, it's possible to create a scenario (such as running w/the settings really low) where the fps is so high that the CPU begins to limit your performance








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal;15435303*
> Thanks.
> 
> So I might can expect 38-45 maxed? maybe? That would be great.


Even at bone-stock (and who does that?), a pair of 470's should be a good 50% faster than a 580. So ... I'd say you can expect quite a bit more than that


----------



## [email protected]

I am officially in. The VPN did the trick muwahaha! Thanks!! Now i can enjoy BF3. Guess i have a good reason to pop open a can of Monster Drink right now!







I disconnected the VPN and now i'm on my regular connection and playing in Battelog! Off to the battlefield! I think i wanna try SP first.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438818*
> I am officially in. The VPN did the trick muwahaha! Thanks!! Now i can enjoy BF3. Guess i have a good reason to pop open a can of Monster Drink right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disconnected the VPN and now i'm on my regular connection and playing in Battelog! Off to the battlefield! I think i wanna try SP first.


dude please help me im soo stuck on this!


----------



## Shaded War

Still waiting on amazon for that release-day delivery. But I have a strong feeling that it wont come until the 25/27th.


----------



## ivr56

I had no luck with Battlelog
But I managed to unlock the files though a Proxy (Set up in windows without any extra program) and play the campaign in offline mode


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438818*
> I am officially in. The VPN did the trick muwahaha! Thanks!! Now i can enjoy BF3. Guess i have a good reason to pop open a can of Monster Drink right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disconnected the VPN and now i'm on my regular connection and playing in Battelog! Off to the battlefield! I think i wanna try SP first.


Nice, let us know how it goes







.


----------



## Grief

For everyone using the VPN bypass. I wouldn't use it.

Source: http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/
Quote:


> For those using VPN techniques to gain early access to Battlefield 3. DICE has this to say. "We strongly advise you do not use VPN. You can compromise the security of your account." When asked by some fans if it is indeed possible to have their accounts banned, DICE responded. "If your account is related in suspicious activity, quite possibly." Daniel Matros weighs in as well saying that though "it isn't illegal," DICE highly advises "against doing it and [to] instead wait for the launch day of your territory."


I doubt they would permanently ban you, but they have the option to temp-ban your account for "suspicious activity"


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15438818*
> I am officially in. The VPN did the trick muwahaha! Thanks!! Now i can enjoy BF3. Guess i have a good reason to pop open a can of Monster Drink right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disconnected the VPN and now i'm on my regular connection and playing in Battelog! Off to the battlefield! I think i wanna try SP first.


See! No Korean Superhackers going to eat your brains!


----------



## ivr56

EA already came out and said they won't ban you for it directy.
You should however, change your password right after using the VPN or IP for your own safety.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD;15432621*
> Wowwwwwwww. So in the Beta the graphics were reaaaaaalllly TONED down?! I was getting 90-140 all day long in thr Beta. 33min 38max for a single GTX 580 in the final builds' 'max detail'?
> 
> Time to turn on that AB profile to v1.3 950/1450 XD!!!!


Hmm your using way to much voltage for low core increase, use around 1.26/1.28v and 990/1410 much better.


----------



## viper522

I thought the US release was 12am PST, 3am EST... so we still have quite a while..


----------



## mattlyall06

Meanwhile, I have to wait until tomorrow for UPS, and then until I get off work. Be thankful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15438851*
> For everyone using the VPN bypass. I wouldn't use it.
> 
> Source: http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For those using VPN techniques to gain early access to Battlefield 3. DICE has this to say. "We strongly advise you do not use VPN. You can compromise the security of your account." When asked by some fans if it is indeed possible to have their accounts banned, DICE responded. "If your account is related in suspicious activity, quite possibly." Daniel Matros weighs in as well saying that though "it isn't illegal," DICE highly advises "against doing it and [to] instead wait for the launch day of your territory."
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they would permanently ban you, but they have the option to temp-ban your account for "suspicious activity"
Click to expand...

bumping to next page so people see this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

This didn't work for me. I tired this ip and another Korean proxy ip and it didn't pass the date check.


----------



## Balsagna

And some of us have to work the next day, therefore we might of not been able to play till... 14-16 hours from now. Knowing that there are useable ways around this to be playing right this instant.


----------



## gibonez

Are there any negatives to doing this ?

Will I be able to play tomorrow will I be forced to use international servers or something ?

Will I have to reinstall tomorrow for it to detect my region as the US.


----------



## ivr56

Yeah. Its good for EA if you wait, lower server load with stilll 9 hours to go.
There techies can finish with the backend for the midnight load.


----------



## strosz

This trick really worked. Got through the release date check and to the battlelog. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Grief

I posted this in another thread, but I'll put it here as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15438851*
> For everyone using the VPN bypass. I wouldn't use it.
> 
> Source: http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For those using VPN techniques to gain early access to Battlefield 3. DICE has this to say. "We strongly advise you do not use VPN. You can compromise the security of your account." When asked by some fans if it is indeed possible to have their accounts banned, DICE responded. "If your account is related in suspicious activity, quite possibly." Daniel Matros weighs in as well saying that though "it isn't illegal," DICE highly advises "against doing it and [to] instead wait for the launch day of your territory."
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they would permanently ban you, but they have the option to temp-ban your account for "suspicious activity"
Click to expand...


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibonez;15438929*
> Are there any negatives to doing this ?
> 
> Will I be able to play tomorrow will I be forced to use international servers or something ?
> 
> Will I have to reinstall tomorrow for it to detect my region as the US.


No, it won't do anything to you. It basically allowed you to launch the game, once you're on. You're on.

Just be sure to disconnect immediately after you launch game (the proxy settings)


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56;15438880*
> EA already came out and said they won't ban you for it directy.


It's baffling to me that there's even so much confusion about this. Of course they aren't going to ban people for wanting to play the game early be it on a VPN or otherwise, they just have to put on a face for their brick&mortar retail partners that they made agreements with not to unlock the game online until the store has begun selling it. It's called plausible deniability. And they don't exactly want the negative publicity, however small, with hundreds of millions on the line. You can imagine the ban FUD that the blogs would propagate.

Read between the lines.


----------



## slyrunner

What the hell are you guys talking about? The game comes out today, soo I don't see the problem, especially since ea said it was OK


----------



## gibonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15438958*
> No, it won't do anything to you. It basically allowed you to launch the game, once you're on. You're on.
> 
> Just be sure to disconnect immediately after you launch game (the proxy settings)


Thanks bud. Launching now.


----------



## ALiShaikh

I don't see how this is immoral. if the game is released in Korea already, how is this different from going to Korea and activating it? Nothing done here is illegal, immoral, or damaging to anyone, so get off your high horse please


----------



## CallsignVega

I might have to go back to playing BC2 until the new AMD drivers release. Playing BF3 on this tiny 27" 1080P monitor is not worth it. =/


----------



## 0x62 0x70

the new nvidia drivers actually helped

it seems smoother now when i play on caspian


----------



## xion

WOOT got it working! In game right now!

Micro stuttering is awful though.. with SLI


----------



## slyrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALiShaikh;15438976*
> I don't see how this is immoral. if the game is released in Korea already, how is this different from going to Korea and activating it? Nothing done here is illegal, immoral, or damaging to anyone, so get off your high horse please


Your right, its not, people are just upset about things that dont need to upset about. EA said it was Ok, yet we still have people complaining about, "oh man, this is soo bad, are we going to be thrown in jail?' I mean really, like why in gods earth would i post something here if it was "illegal' or bad? huh? like i would really want myself to be banned.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15438992*
> I might have to go back to playing BC2 until the new AMD drivers release. Playing BF3 on this tiny 27" 1080P monitor is not worth it. =/


SMALL 27" monitor????? Really? I would normally take that as sarcasm but im guessing its not.

Also, why are most people saying its smooth and a few others not? The live stream ive watched tonight was fine.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

50-60 fps on all high for my setup and it looks incredible. So glad a built a new pc for this game! so worth it! im crazy!


----------



## Blackops_2

Commo rose









if i do the VPN thing can i just play single player?


----------



## slyrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gibonez;15438929*
> Are there any negatives to doing this ?
> 
> Will I be able to play tomorrow will I be forced to use international servers or something ?
> 
> Will I have to reinstall tomorrow for it to detect my region as the US.


No , there is none, the game releases today. I even got a email saying so.


----------



## Exostenza

Got this method off of the official bf3 thread in the pc games section and have been playing all day. EA has confirmed that no action will be taken against anyone who does this many times. It just unlocks the game and then you can play on any server from any region.

Only reason not to do this is if you really want to wait longer for it. If not then get your butt on and join the overclock.net platoon!

Sent from my HTC ShooterU using Tapatalk


----------



## Vorgier

Doesn't work for me either.


----------



## Balsagna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyrunner;15439036*
> its not, people are just *****in about things that dont need to be *****ed about. EA said it was Ok, yet we still have people complaining about, "oh man, this is soo bad, are we going to be thrown in jail?' I mean really, like why in gods earth would i post something here if it was "illegal' or bad? huh? like i would really want myself to be banned. Stop squeezing your ballz , and relax, dont mean to sound like a dick, but all this chat is unnecessary, i paid my 60 bucks just like you did, so chill out with the non sense.


He was helping you. You sound mad in your thread. Might want to edit it so you can still be helpful, don't want OCN mod's to delete this thread, now would we?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439043*
> SMALL 27" monitor????? Really? I would normally take that as sarcasm but im guessing its not.
> 
> Also, why are most people saying its smooth and a few others not? The live stream ive watched tonight was fine.


The game plays smoothly overall. It seems like sometimes though when you're just running around, you would end up with a very very small lag (microstutter). Tons of people online right now are talking about that in the in game chats.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15439080*
> The game plays smoothly overall. It seems like sometimes though when you're just running around, you would end up with a very very small lag (microstutter). Tons of people online right now are talking about that in the in game chats.


Oh ok, hopefully that wont last long.

When are the official AMD drivers released? Any one know? Im skipping 11.9 and want to go straight to 11.10. 11.8 was fine in beta for me.


----------



## critical46

Just ran a fraps bench on high and got:

Min Max Avg
98197142.767

Might just be the level. But I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Narwhal_Revenge

Bf3 sucks! MW3 all the way! Haha Just kidding but i told my friend about this and he said it worked


----------



## Wenty

Logged on and playing........ Thanks for posting this!!!!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15439080*
> The game plays smoothly overall. It seems like sometimes though when you're just running around, you would end up with a very very small lag (microstutter). Tons of people online right now are talking about that in the in game chats.


are you on high or ultra? please tell me ultra?


----------



## dezahp

Just connect through proxy, do the validation check, and disconnect right after. Took me less than 1 minute. I didn't even have to change my time zone or anything...it's so simple.


----------



## slyrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balsagna;15439079*
> He was helping you. You sound mad in your thread. Might want to edit it so you can still be helpful, don't want OCN mod's to delete this thread, now would we?


I know he was helping me, im not getting mad at him (sorry if that seemed that way). I was getting mad at the people who we were aiming at


----------



## piskooooo

So glad I didn't go nuts and buy a second 580 lol! Getting really nice FPS at 1920x1200.


----------



## timma100

Just got this email from Origin? ZOMFG ***???


----------



## SkippyDogg

Can anyone confirm that it will allow you to play on US servers? I read on the EA forum that this VPN trick will only allow to you to play on Korean Servers.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15439058*
> Commo rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i do the VPN thing can i just play single player?


No you can play everything.


----------



## Vorgier

Okay I lied. It took like 20 tries.


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439085*
> Oh ok, hopefully that wont last long.
> 
> When are the official AMD drivers released? Any one know? Im skipping 11.9 and want to go straight to 11.10. 11.8 was fine in beta for me.


IIRC the amd drivers are going to be released officially on friday


----------



## xTweetyBird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15439058*
> Commo rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i do the VPN thing can i just play single player?


Yeah, you can. I'm playing right now.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15439107*
> are you on high or ultra? please tell me ultra?


im actually playing it on ultra and getting between 30-40 (trying to see how playable it is with this setting in general)

its very playable on high... i didn't record the FPS but its definitely over 40fps

edit: at 1920x1080 btw


----------



## jNSK

Most stores only take pre-orders for the amount of stock they have in order to guarantee you get a copy. I'd say you'd be pretty safe but don't take my word for it.


----------



## Smo

Well the game looks absolutely fantastic all on ultra - but as others have said I'm experiencing some micro stutter which sucks but isn't too noticeable when you're in the thick of it!

So far I'm impressed!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timma100;15439159*
> Just got this email from Origin? ZOMFG ***???


Yeah, my preload email said i would be ready to play on 27th, where here in the UK its official release date is 28th. So im not sure lol.


----------



## Epona

Is anyone else having the issue of not being able to actually get into a server? It just stays on the loading screen forever, but it doesn't even get to the loading map screen...


----------



## strosz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg;15439163*
> Can anyone confirm that it will allow you to play on US servers? I read on the EA forum that this VPN trick will only allow to you to play on Korean Servers.


Using it from Sweden I can access all kinds of servers. Just played on a Finnish one. So it's definitely not only Korean servers.


----------



## rivaldog

So who else is so pumped they can't even handle it for Battlefield 3?









Been counting down at random times through the day today, started yesterday with 25 hours and 4 minutes to go, and now we are down to 6 hours and 4 minutes!!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;15439261*
> Is anyone else having the issue of not being able to actually get into a server? It just stays on the loading screen forever, but it doesn't even get to the loading map screen...


Works fine for me.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg;15439163*
> Can anyone confirm that it will allow you to play on US servers? I read on the EA forum that this VPN trick will only allow to you to play on Korean Servers.


That guy was making an assumption that only Asian servers would be up and running. That is not the case. You can get on any server running right now (you can check Battlelog to see the ones up).


----------



## Sethy666

A tad excited, yes?

Not long now


----------



## Herpderp818

did anyone get it to work with the LE edition? battlelog keeps asking me to update the game when origin says its fully installed and theres nothing to update


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15439215*
> im actually playing it on ultra and getting between 30-40 (trying to see how playable it is with this setting in general)
> 
> its very playable on high... i didn't record the FPS but its definitely over 40fps
> 
> edit: at 1920x1080 btw


awesome! that means i can get 30-40 FPS on high maybe lower since im on 1920x1200. oh well. thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## YangerD

DAMN! This is one good game!


----------



## Epona

Oh, nevermind, it worked this time...


----------



## Kentan900

All I hope is that my card will be able to handle it


----------



## thuynh022

Where's my physical warfare pack?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo;15439234*
> Well the game looks absolutely fantastic all on ultra - but as others have said I'm experiencing some micro stutter which sucks but isn't too noticeable when you're in the thick of it!
> 
> So far I'm impressed!


I remember there being some micro stutter in the beta. It got quite annoying. It happened on most servers but i got lucky a few times.

Does the stuttering happen in Single Player?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epona;15439261*
> Is anyone else having the issue of not being able to actually get into a server? It just stays on the loading screen forever, but it doesn't even get to the loading map screen...


Stop using quickmatch and update your plugins on the left side there.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

I didn't even need to read the OP.
I knew this was a BF3 thread


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15438430*
> And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.
> 
> It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


I couldn't agree more


----------



## 8564dan

Lol, have you guys not been on the official BF3 thread? A 580 is performing fine. Seriously, that thread is moving so fast lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15439342*
> I didn't even need to read the OP.
> I knew this was a BF3 thread


This game is taking over lol


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439327*
> I remember there being some micro stutter in the beta. It got quite annoying. It happened on most servers but i got lucky a few times.
> 
> Does the stuttering happen in Single Player?


Yeah it does unfortunately mate, I'm extremely anal about things like that so it's annoying me slightly - I've taken some videos but I really must get to bed, I'll sort them out after work tomorrow and upload them for you.


----------



## Zackcy

So guys what's everyone up to today?


----------



## fluxlite

Origin still a requirement for PC?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15439306*
> awesome! that means i can get 30-40 FPS on high maybe lower since im on 1920x1200. oh well. thanks man, appreciate it.


no problem

you can use the console command "Render.DrawFps 1" to get the FPS displayed on your screen









i've dropped it back to high. it seems to be the best setting for the 560 ti

it averages like mid 50s and even goes to 60s lol

having a 580 IMO is enough to be able to enjoy the game

having any of those mentioned above SLId should be way more than enough for this game


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite;15439361*
> Origin still a requirement for PC?


Yes. Its all in the official thread.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strosz;15439273*
> Using it from Sweden I can access all kinds of servers. Just played on a Finnish one. So it's definitely not only Korean servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy;15439286*
> That guy was making an assumption that only Asian servers would be up and running. That is not the case. You can get on any server running right now (you can check Battlelog to see the ones up).


Thanks for the check and information! Playing now!


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite;15439361*
> Origin still a requirement for PC?


yes sadly


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439349*
> Lol, have you guys not been on the official BF3 thread? A 580 is performing fine. Seriously, that thread is moving so fast lol.
> 
> This game is taking over lol


People need to get over it.

Batman Arkham City will be better.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15439386*
> People need to get over it.
> 
> Batman Arkham City will be better.


Well its a completely different game.....i strongly disagree as i have played both. I am a FPS fan though.


----------



## matty0610

I didn't.


----------



## Mr. 13

hey guys this is my first game in bf3 and also my first ever commentary video!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs6UIbX3PVU[/ame]

sorry if I misspoke or made mistakes, i was very nervous


----------



## jsigone

1 more hr of work til I can try to play this thing!!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70;15439369*
> no problem
> 
> you can use the console command "Render.DrawFps 1" to get the FPS displayed on your screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've dropped it back to high
> 
> it averages like mid 50s and even goes to 60s lol


great. time to start overclocking D:


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439400*
> Well its a completely different game.....i strongly disagree as i have played both.


I personally can only play an FPS for so long..
They get repetitive. Even with multiplayer.

Except CSS. Cause I love GG


----------



## [email protected]

This game is amazing! The only thing ticked me off is i was in multiplayer for a good 30 mins or less and later server disconnected me? Anyone get that? Man reminded me of the beta. I was so angry i thought they stopped doing that crap? I really really wish they didn't use BATTLELOG. What's the point of being disconnected. Do you think i should turn off all my apps and then try again. I wonder if any my third party apps blocking certain things while i am gaming? Causing me to disconnect or? thought? Game is brilliant! First time in my life i never really ran for Mp first, i always do SP but i actually went into MP and i was blown away no matter what. I'm so upgrading gtx 580.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15439311*
> DAMN! This is one good game!


how's your experience with the game seeing we have nearly same rigs?
average fps? what drivers are you using, resolution, settings etc


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15439434*
> I personally can only play an FPS for so long..
> They get repetitive. Even with multiplayer.


Yeah i can see where you're coming from. Batman is an awesome game, i just personally prefer FPS games lol.


----------



## Geronimo25

I wish i didn't have school tomorrow


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herpderp818;15439305*
> did anyone get it to work with the LE edition? battlelog keeps asking me to update the game when origin says its fully installed and theres nothing to update


Is it asking you to update the game or Battlelog? When I first logged in I had to update Battlelog.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkippyDogg;15439163*
> Can anyone confirm that it will allow you to play on US servers? I read on the EA forum that this VPN trick will only allow to you to play on Korean Servers.


How about reading the thread. I already answered that.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightingale;15438483*
> I have the game running here and here are my results.
> 
> *SLI GTX [email protected] 1920x1080p Everything on MAX/Ultra*
> 
> SOLID 60FPS
> 
> However I ought to point out that the current Nvidia Drivers cause micro stuttering. So even though my fps fluctuates from 94fps to 60fps the game at times gets choppy.


Are you using the VPN?


----------



## Maniak

"We? There's no we. There's us. And there's you"

Woooo. /high five if you know what I'm talking about =P
Don't wanna spoil.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7;15438430*
> And this is just one more reason why we can't have nice things.
> 
> It's a mere 6 hours away [EST]... yet people need to try to cheat the system. /sigh


It launches at 3AM EST, not midnight.


----------



## stealthybox

here's how!

totally safe and EA friendly


----------



## Buska103

I'm going to wait until the release.. just a couple more hours, lol.


----------



## rogueblade

Already put 4 hours into it with the Korean VPN. SOOooooo awesome. Updated sounds and everything. Annoying though that none of my pre-order weapons are showing.....

Dunno if you guys are playing over there but everyone in the UK is


----------



## Djmatrix32

Where does it say EA won't ban?


----------



## Calipso

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/1079487-regarding-battlefield-3-threads-please-read.html


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubernoobie;15438011*
> just because he can play the game doesnt mean it's pirated. Origin has changed the preorders from online copies to today as people has started to use vpns to connect to koreans servers to unlock the game


FTR I was not being serious.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15438897*
> bumping to next page so people see this.


Maybe if you bump it enough it will come true.

He is talking about an account getting hacked, which is what they are claiming could happen. Just playing the game is not suspicious activity. EA has stated multiple times people will not be banned for that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15439522*
> Already put 4 hours into it with the Korean VPN. SOOooooo awesome. Updated sounds and everything. Annoying though that none of my pre-order weapons are showing.....
> 
> Dunno if you guys are playing over there but everyone in the UK is


I just used the proxy method, then connect to US servers. You are staying connected to the vpn during MP?


----------



## Emu105

I keep getting you were disconnected from the server :/


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15439522*
> Already put 4 hours into it with the Korean VPN. SOOooooo awesome. Updated sounds and everything. Annoying though that none of my pre-order weapons are showing.....
> 
> Dunno if you guys are playing over there but everyone in the UK is


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;15439567*
> I just used the proxy method, then connect to US servers. You are staying connected to the vpn during MP?


Yea, I just punched in the Korean ip in my LAN settings that's all. Then as soon as I passed the date checker in Origin I turned the VPN off or whatever it's called.


----------



## snow cakes

this game is absolutely stunning...no other words


----------



## flipd

I'm folding. My WU finishes an hour before release. I'll be waiting by default.


----------



## jagz

Can't wait. Newegg shipped my game today.


----------



## anubis1127

I just got this email from origin:

"Thank you for ordering on Origin. The release date for the preorder product has changed. The product listed below will now be available on October 24, 2011. " It then lists my order details for bf3.

lol, I guess EA finally gave up. Anybody in US that has been waiting to activate without vpn/proxy should now be able to I would think.

[edit]
I guess this is old news. sorry, I was playing the game for the last couple hrs.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Just installed the full version of BF3 and started playing. But, if I change the ingame settings to fullscreen the screen goes black and I get a message from my monitor bouncing around saying "Optimal Setting: 1920 x 1080 60hz". I played the BETA just fine in fullscreen, what's wrong now?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15438851*
> For everyone using the VPN bypass. I wouldn't use it.
> 
> Source: http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/
> 
> I doubt they would permanently ban you, but they have the option to temp-ban your account for "suspicious activity"


Did anyone see in the comments of the source link where someone mentions a full stats reset? Is there going to be a stats reset with the day 1 patch? Anyone know anything about that? I know it was stated they would wipe beta stats but it seems hes talking about stats from today?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15439651*
> Did anyone see in the comments of the source link where someone mentions a full stats reset? Is there going to be a stats reset with the day 1 patch? Anyone know anything about that? I know it was stated they would wipe beta stats but it seems hes talking about stats from today?


What will the Day 1 patch do?


----------



## thuynh022

Anybody know whats up with the physical warfare pack?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuynh022;15439717*
> Anybody know whats up with the physical warfare pack?


It hasn't been released yet. If you pre-ordered you will get it when it's released I believe.


----------



## Blade

This is bull, I get the email changing the start date but when I go to play it fails the release date check which still says the 25th.


----------



## Laten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15439683*
> What will the Day 1 patch do?


Apparently there are minor graphical glitches with PhysX and ragdoll animations - may be a fix to that.


----------



## Blackops_2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YzzaRdGGVg[/ame]


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade;15439728*
> This is bull, I get the email changing the start date but when I go to play it fails the release date check which still says the 25th.


same..


----------



## crashoran

Hey guys..My release date check screen says it unlocks at 2:00. I'm in the central time zone.

I thought it would be available at midnight?


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32;15439527*
> Where does it say EA won't ban?


^^ This?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15439603*
> this game is absolutely stunning...no other words


yep

even in High settings, this game looks freaken amazing


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15439760*
> Hey guys..My release date check screen says it unlocks at 2:00. I'm in the central time zone.
> 
> I thought it would be available at midnight?


Midnight pacific standard time.


----------



## jagz

Saitek PS38 Cybrog F.L.Y5 Flight Stick have good resistance or what? need to order something!


----------



## jsigone

it will be a LONG night!!


----------



## Clawbog

Is the hit detection still on the client side?


----------



## jdip

Thank you, this worked and I just played 2 games


----------



## crizthakidd

what benefits does newegg give? like which site gives the physical warefare pack? lol i just wanna preorder at the right place


----------



## crashoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja;15439782*
> Midnight pacific standard time.


The hell...I'm not staying up until 2am. Work 6:30 every morning


----------



## matrices

Anyone else using 3 GPUs? Afterburner is telling me that one of my GPUs is only at 6% GPU usage. Getting 60-80+ FPS with everything maxed except no AA and no HBAO.


----------



## crizthakidd

also is a 6950 running this game maxxed out at 720p


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15439603*
> this game is absolutely stunning...no other words


Agreed.

The videos of SP don't do it justice. Just feels amazing playing it.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7q7LyIJYpw[/ame]

Best looking game to date imo.


----------



## djriful

I'm going to play *Minecraft*... I can't get my copy until next day 8AM and then work till 6PM...

/pity!


----------



## Kamakazi

AFter a bit of investigation on the BF3 forum came up with this:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694444381/

Interpret it as you will.


----------



## snow cakes

the maps are incredible also, the detail and large scale is sick


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15439806*
> Is the hit detection still on the client side?


This


----------



## GrandMax

Worked! Huaah!


----------



## CallsignVega

Today is launch day of the paid Beta. God I love DICE releases lol


----------



## NFL

Getting the "an error was reported from the EA backend" every time I try to join a server...I was playing online earlier, so why can't I get on now


----------



## DefCoN

DICE to "Possibly" Ban Accounts Using VPN to Gain Early Access to BF3
http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/

then I see they are sending out emails and people tell me its because they changed the release date to today because of everyone accessing it early via VPN.

Idk, do at your own risk I guess. I'm waiting.


----------



## Bradford1040

ok I was told 2gb bigger but this is getting a bit much, so is there a problem here?


----------



## Pendulum

So far BF3 has caused my computer to raise the room temperature by 4 degrees fahrenheit.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DefCoN;15439937*
> DICE to "Possibly" Ban Accounts Using VPN to Gain Early Access to BF3
> http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-possibly-ban-accounts-using-vpn-to-gain-early-access-to-bf3/
> 
> then I see they are sending out emails and people tell me its because they changed the release date to today because of everyone accessing it early via VPN.
> 
> Idk, do at your own risk I guess. I'm waiting.


this


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15439043*
> SMALL 27" monitor????? Really? I would normally take that as sarcasm but im guessing its not.


But have you seen his setup? I've got a similar setup, but three 24"'s instead of 27's and I have to play on one monitor as well, for the time being. AHHH FIRST WORLD PROBLEMS!


----------



## bevo

I've looked through like 20 pages and can't find out how to do the proxy thing. Someone please walk me through it. I don't care about MP, I just want to tryout the single player tonight.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi;15439879*
> AFter a bit of investigation on the BF3 forum came up with this:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694444381/
> 
> Interpret it as you will.


Mind quoting it? Most people who don't have BF3 unlocked on their account can't see or login at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Mind quoting it? Most people who don't have BF3 unlocked on their account can't see or login at all.


zh1nt0 advices not to use the VPN, but he says it is NOT illegal.

And being honest, I doubt EA will ban ANYONE for using a VPN, I don't think they'd have what it needs to ban thousands of people.


----------



## Dropshock

To those of you who used the VPN to get early acces, beware:
http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-...access-to-bf3/


----------



## XX55XX

Single-player is amazing. And quite fun for what it is.


----------



## Hawk777th

Its a forum question.
On the use of VPN's and Proxies used to circumvent the regional release locks?

Dice Staff.
It isn't illegal but we would advise against doing it and instead wait for the launch day of your territory.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


zh1nt0 advices not to use the VPN, but he says it is NOT illegal.


he also said Ea has the right to bann for suspicious activity , when asked if they will bann for using vpn.

ps . only 7 more hrs for me, so waiting isnt that big of a deal.


----------



## crashoran

I wish they would just release the game right now. People are home from work. Waiting.


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DefCoN*


DICE to â€œPossiblyâ€ Ban Accounts Using VPN to Gain Early Access to BF3
http://mp1st.com/2011/10/24/dice-to-...access-to-bf3/

then I see they are sending out emails and people tell me its because they changed the release date to today because of everyone accessing it early via VPN.

Idk, do at your own risk I guess. I'm waiting.


What a crap headline. That same stuff has been posted already. He is making a statement about someone getting hacked and then doing suspicious activity. They are using the "if you use a VPN your account may be hacked and used for evil" angle. When asked directly they have stated they will not ban people for this.


----------



## Jodiuh

Lol! 30 pages in a day guys?

Alright, I need a coop buddy stat! Origin name: Jodiuh...have mic, will chat!

^not very good, but like to play on hard.


----------



## XX55XX

My GTX 560 Ti is doing pretty well. I'm getting 40+ FPS at the highest settings, 1080p resolution, and no AA. The lighting looks great, but my only complaint is that the textures look somewhat muddy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I can't see them banning people for this. There are a ton of people online right now.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15439924*
> Today is launch day of the paid Beta. God I love DICE releases lol


Eh? My experience has been great so far.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bevo;15440024*
> I've looked through like 20 pages and can't find out how to do the proxy thing. Someone please walk me through it. I don't care about MP, I just want to tryout the single player tonight.


Close Origin and Firefox/Internet Explorer
Open Control Panel
Internet Options
Connections
Lan Settings
Use this IP as a proxy in your settings
203.232.208.116 Port: 8080

Bypass launch date checker. Battlelog will open.

Enter Origin, go into settings and change to Offline Mode.

Launch Single Player.

Alt-Tab, go back online by changing your LAN settings to Automatically detect settings.


----------



## xartion

ATI Users with Crossfire: I just read on another forum that uninstalling 11.9 CAP 3 removes a lot of the stutter (but I wonder if it completely disables CFX scaling?) -- I'm about to try it myself actually


----------



## Hawk777th

Is the day one patch applied already?


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


My GTX 560 Ti is doing pretty well. I'm getting 40+ FPS at the highest settings, 1080p resolution, and no AA. The lighting looks great, but my only complaint is that the textures look somewhat muddy.


ultra settings?


----------



## Dropshock

Anyone playing on a 6870?

Also, I could get BF3 now for my PS3, or I oculd wait a few months to get my OK gaming PC and then get it a bit after that.


----------



## ignite

By the way... https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/128623225008685058
Quote:


> @Battlefield
> Battlefield
> @iam_curtis Yes, stats will be reset. ^GM


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Eh? My experience has been great so far.


For single GPU/monitor users it seems to be going ok. For us high-end guys using multiple GPUs/monitors its not going so well..


----------



## enri95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


By the way... https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058


I lol, another reset?


----------



## vltor

im just curious


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


I lol, another reset?


Apparently for those circumventing the time lock. Not sure how they will do that. Might just be a full reset or a bluff?


----------



## Nova.

https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058

Owned. Thanks DICE.


----------



## Higgins

Punkbuster is still kicking me from online games. Been playing the single player, and while its pretty fun, each mission is real short. Apparently its only 5ish hours long which is shorter than i'd have liked, especially since the story is intriguing.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


By the way... https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058


lol that's unfortunate


----------



## Allen86

Quote:


> Thank you for ordering on Origin. The release date for the preorder product has changed. The product listed below will now be available on October 24, 2011.
> Your Order
> 
> Order Number: xxxxxxxxxxx
> Order Date: September 20, 2011
> Product ID: 224766400
> Product Name: Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition


I just got emails like this, what does it mean? thought release date was tomorrow


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15440143*
> Anyone playing on a 6870?
> 
> Also, I could get BF3 now for my PS3, or I oculd wait a few months to get my OK gaming PC and then get it a bit after that.


Which option?


----------



## Narynan

Whats this Hi-Res pack I am seeing about on their twitter feed?


----------



## snow cakes

who cares if they reset ranks, the game is god dam sick idk if im rank 1 for a week XD


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allen86*


I just got emails like this, what does it mean? thought release date was tomorrow


Maybe that's a screwed up way of saying you can preload it now?


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058

Owned. Thanks DICE.










Don't b foolish we didn't do it for the rank we did it because we couldn't wait any longer to get a taste of that BF3


----------



## ryanbob1234

Cant see why not, we won't know for sure untill it comes out though so sit tight


----------



## HaGGeN

I notified my employer it was a religious holiday tomorrow and could not make it to work.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


lol that's unfortunate










No it isn't. Why should people that beat the system be rewarded with a head start on the stats? Consider yourself privileged that they're only going as far as resetting stats and not banning. And consider yourself lucky for getting to play early.

DICE and EA are being pretty fair about it all things considered, given they are contractually obligated not to let people in early depending on region. Blame the retail stores in your country for complaining that they'll lose too many sales if online orders get early access - they're the root of all this regional lock b.s.

QQ.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058

Owned. Thanks DICE.










What did it mention? I didn't have time to see it.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


By the way... https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058


Lol another complainer gets there way...... hey why not reset all of koreas stats since the get to play before EST time? DICE apparently are idiots.

Anybody wanna run co op?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *odditory*


No it isn't. Why should people that beat the system to get a head start be rewarded? Consider yourself privileged that they're only going as far as resetting stats instead of banning. And consider yourself lucky for getting to play early. DICE and EA are being pretty fair about it all things considered, given they are contractually obligated by their retail partners not to let people in early.

QQ.


I really wasn't qq'ing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What did it mention? I didn't have time to see it.


It says stats will be reset. I'm assuming regions that should not have it right now, will be reset tomorrow.


----------



## Strider_2001

how the hell would we know...none of us have played it....ask again in about 4.5 hours...


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


By the way... https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/s...23225008685058


That IS AWESOME!

Hate people getting ahead.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Whats this Hi-Res pack I am seeing about on their twitter feed?


Its for the 360 only.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


who cares if they reset ranks, the game is god dam sick idk if im rank 1 for a week XD


This.

Even if I can't stay in a game for more than a few minutes before PB kicks me. My face still =







for those few minutes


----------



## Nemesis158

Just got home from work, still no shipping confirmation, after 2 different people already told me that my per-order would arrive on time. Someone from EA is about to get raged on.....


----------



## Lune

My entire PC keeps freezing. after a few times I realized it's the drivers but they are all broken lol


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

I would say yes, Unless you encounter driver problems or something glitches in the game and causes lag.

Remember, That is on High settings. Not Ultra. It could struggle through on ultra but don't expect smooth FPS


----------



## gh05t

for the ones with ati which version of catalyst are you running?


----------



## jagz

Saitek PS38 Cybrog F.L.Y5 Flight Stick or some Thrustmaster?
Ahhhh I can't decide. Whatever has the most resistance, I want.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


My entire PC keeps freezing. after a few times I realized it's the drivers but they are all broken lol


I got a few hardlocks until I updated to CAP3 on 11.10.

Also, all the "Resetting stats? *SWEET JUSTICE*" posts are making me laugh. No one cares if their stats are reset, we just wanted to play the game.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


who cares if they reset ranks, the game is god dam sick idk if im rank 1 for a week XD


This is the quote of the day right here.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Guys, Please DO NOT post links to cracks or warez sites. If anyone does, I'll start handing out infractions

This is your only warning.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


who cares if they reset ranks, the game is god dam sick idk if im rank 1 for a week XD


I like my M16/M4


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Lol another complainer gets there way...... hey why not reset all of koreas stats since the get to play before EST time? DICE apparently are idiots.

Anybody wanna run co op?


Like you'll be playing with koreans all the time


----------



## Duplicated

I wonder if Skyrim's official thread will be as busy as this thread the night before its release date.

Back on topic, my roommy is still waiting for the installer file lol...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Anybody wanna run co op?


Finally! Yes! Add jodiuh or what's ur origin?


----------



## daman246

yes unless your cpu is heavenly Bottlenecking BF3 or the gpu you will be fine


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;15440465*
> Guys, Please DO NOT post links to cracks or warez sites. If anyone does, I'll start handing out infractions
> 
> This is your only warning.


What he said.


----------



## lolsergio

I've updated my nvidia driver and started playing the campaign and I've already crashed twice.

My first one was a bunch of patterned gray dots across the screen right before a firefight not that much on the screen

The second time, my screen turns blank with a grayish brown color then alt tabs to desktop. Cant tab back into game.

Anyone having nvidia issues? Or am i posting this too soon.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;15440465*
> Guys, Please DO NOT post links to cracks or warez sites. If anyone does, I'll start handing out infractions
> 
> This is your only warning.


That. Keep it clean and in line with the TOS guys.


----------



## Aulex

lol was reading over the areas it was going to be released in and saw Antarctica in the list, im going to have to say whoever has a rig there must have a hell of an O.C.ed computer


----------



## MLJS54

What's latest story re: ATI drivers issues?


----------



## Kosire

No problems here, runs great everything maxed







Latest WHQL driver from nvidia.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/85...on-thread.html
Please use the official page!!!


----------



## lolsergio

I've updated my nvidia driver and started playing the campaign and I've already crashed twice.

My first one was a bunch of patterned gray dots across the screen right before a firefight not that much on the screen

The second time, my screen turns blank with a grayish brown color then alt tabs to desktop. Cant tab back into game.

Anyone having nvidia issues? Or am i posting this too soon.


----------



## Gunslash

This game is SICK! With that said, I want to squeeze a bit more performance out of it...should I further try to OC the CPU or crank up the GPU a bit (stock speeds now)...what'll give me more noticeable improvement with this game?


----------



## Hunt1516

No problems here, running it maxed out at 1080p 60-100+ FPS with 6970 crossfire, seems really well optimized


----------



## RideZeLitenin

Running it dang perfect on my rig. Smooth as butter and hands down the best graphics I've seen in any game. Just absolutely stunning. No driver issues with my 5770 or anything. Just pure awe. O_O


----------



## Adrev

Thought I would chime in and say the game is perfectly on my sig rig on ultra with 16xAF and 2xMSAA @ 1920x1080.

I've not noticed even the slightest drop in frames at any point and I'm at least 6 missions in. Running beta drivers still that I installed for the beta.


----------



## RideZeLitenin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunt1516;15440582*
> ...seems really well optimized


You can say that again


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RideZeLitenin*


Running it dang perfect on my rig. Smooth as butter and hands down the best graphics I've seen in any game. Just absolutely stunning. No driver issues with my 5770 or anything. Just pure awe. O_O


Much respect to 5770's.

Are you in meduim or high?


----------



## iCrap

Is the game out now??? i got this email a little while ago

Quote:



Thank you for ordering on Origin. The release date for the preorder product has changed. The product listed below will now be available on *October 24, 2011*.

<img height="29" width="540"> *
*


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What did it mention? I didn't have time to see it.


Stat reset before launch.


----------



## xartion

Don't know if this has been posted, but:

Configuration Settings are at:

C:\\Users\\YOUR NAME\\Documents\\Battlefield 3\\settings in the file called "PROF_SAVE_profile"

Use a good Notepad like Notepad++ or Notepad2 to open


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Is the game out now??? i got this email a little while ago


I chatted with a support rep. These emails have been mistakenly sent out and are not true unless DICE confirms an early launch (which is pointless right now).


----------



## HaGGeN

Anyone here with a 460 GTX that has played the game already? Is it running okay on HIGH?


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrev*


Thought I would chime in and say the game is perfectly on my sig rig on ultra with 16xAF and 2xMSAA @ 1920x1080. .


Yay!! ~30 minutes more DL'ing and I can put my 570 to the test. Thanks for your post!


----------



## being that guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15440109*
> I can't see them banning people for this. There are a ton of people online right now.


Yeah, that would be a great idea. Ban thousands of people that didn't hack or cause anyone harm after you have already stated they won't be banned. Good way to lose a fanbase, especially since the game is officially launched in Korea. It's not like people are hacking into servers.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bevo*


I've looked through like 20 pages and can't find out how to do the proxy thing. Someone please walk me through it. I don't care about MP, I just want to tryout the single player tonight.


I would wait...


----------



## Da1Nonly

damn...Got the letter from EA and it wont let me authenticate it....Anyone found a way around it?


----------



## Ghost23

Sooo any word on a fix for this horrible microstutter?


----------



## jadawgis732

Hi guys, I compiled this list from the materials at bf3blog.com so when I am playing single player I won't have to switch back to desktop to see the stats of each weapon.This way, I can play battlefield 3 uninterrupted for the next three days of my life, or until I have to eat. Most likely 3 days straight though. PM me if you want a docx format all rich text edited and whatnot. It'll print better and has bold and sections clearly delineated. Enjoy your fragging.

Assault Rifles
M16A4
The M16A4 is the main assault rifle for the US Assault/Medic class in Battlefield 3. It features good all-round capabilities and offers a number of available unlocks. It's the starting assault rifle for the US Assault class, and is effective at all ranges. The Russian side can also unlock the rifle at a later stage.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 550 -800 Meters
Rate of fire: 700-950 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.2 KG

M416
The M416 is one of the main assault rifles in Battlefield 3, and is one of the first unlockable rifles for the Assault class in Battlefield 3. The M416 features a good balance between firepower, rate of fire and damage, across all ranges. The M416 is only available to the Assault class in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 600+ Meters
Rate of fire: 700-900 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3 KG

F2000
The F2000 is an assault rifle in Battlefield 3 unlockable to the Assault class. It's unlocked mid way through the unlock tree, and can be unlocked by both the US and Russian sides. The F2000 has a high rate of fire and is best suited in close quarter environments and doesn't offer as much range as other assault rifles like the M416.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 500+ Meters
Rate of fire: 850 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.6 KG

AEK-971
The AEK-971 is an unlockable rifle in Battlefield 3 for the Russian Assault/Medic class. The AEK-971 is based on the AK74M, but is improved in almost every sense, making it more accurate and powerful across all ranges. It also has a much higher firing rate, making it more useful at close ranges. The Battlefield 3 AEK-971 is unlocked halfway through the Assault unlock tree, and can also be unlocked by the US side after all other guns have been unlocked.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 400-1000 Meters
Rate of fire: 900 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.3 KG

AK74M
The AK74M is the main battle rifle for the Russian forces in Battlefield 3, and is the starting rifle for the Russian Assault/Medic class. The Ak74M is only available to the Assault class in Battlefield 3. What the rifle lacks in rate of fire, it makes up for in damage dealt across all distances.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 650-1000 Meters
Rate of fire: 650 RPM RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.4 KG

AN-92
The An-94 is one of the last unlockable rifles in Battlefield 3, and is locked late in the Assault/Medic class for both the US and Russian forces. The AN-94 offers a unique two-shot burst that is very effective at medium and long ranges, while it suffers somewhat at close range combat.
Two shot burst mode
Maximum effective range: 700+ Meters
Rate of fire: 1200 RPM (two shot burst mode)
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.85 KG

AS Val
The AS Val is a Russian-made, specialized assault rifle/carbine with a built in suppressor. It's unlocked in Battlefield 3 by the Assault class, and the AS Val is only useful in close to medium ranges, firing a subsonic round. On the flip side, it has an integrated silencer and can serve as both a carbine and assault rifle, giving the Assault class more options.
Single shot/full auto
Maximum effective range: 300 Meters
Rate of fire: 900 RPM
Magazine capacity: 20 rounds
Weight: 2.5 KG

G3
The G3 rifle has been used for decades all over the world, and returns in Battlefield 3 as an unlockable assault rifle for the Assault class. The G3 fires a powerful 7.62mm round giving it impressive range and accuracy for an assault rifle, while it suffers from rather high recoil due to the powerful round. The G3 is unlocked late in the unlock tree for the Assault class in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto mode
Maximum effective range: 500+ meters
Rate of fire: 600 RPM
Magazine capacity: 20 rounds
Weight: 4.7 KG

KH-2002
The Khaybar KH-2002 is an Iranian made assault rifle and can be unlocked and used by both factions in Battlefield 3. The KH-2002 has a bullpup design and is very similar to the Steyr AUG. The KH-2002 has been in service since 2005, and offers great firepower and handling at close and medium ranges. It is one of the latter unlocks in Battlefield 3, and can only be used by the Assault class.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 450 meters
Rate of fire: 800 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.7 KG

Steyr Aug
The Steyr Aug is an Austrian-made assault rifle used around the world. I was featured in Bad Company 2 and Bad Company 2, it is rumored to be one of the main assault rifles in Battlefield 3, or at the least, an unlockable rifle.

 

SMGs and Carbines
UMP-45
The UMP-45 is an improved version of the famous MP5 sub machine gun. In Battlefield 3, the UMP-45 is available as an unlock to all classes, and uses the .45 APC round, which offers great close and medium range firepower, while it suffers at longer distances. The UMP 45 has a number of unlocks in Battlefield 3, ranging from scopes to suppressors.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 100m
Rate of fire: 600 RPM
Weight: 2.3 KG

AKS-74U
The AKS-74U is a carbine in Battlefield 3 and is based on the popular AK-74M rifle, with a shortened barrel and stock. However, the AKS-74U still fires the same rifle ammunition, giving it an edge over similar size weapons by providing more firepower across all ranges. The AKS-74U can be customized with an array of unlocks in Battlefield 3, and is used by the engineer class.
Single shot/full auto mode
Maximum effective range: 150 meters
Rate of fire: 700 RPM
Weight: 2.7 KG
Ammo capacity: 30 rounds

M4A1
The M4A1 is the standard engineer carbine in Battlefield 3, and is available from the start as the main weapon, before any unlocks. The M4A1 was featured in previous Battlefield games, and now in Battlefield 3, can be customized in a number of ways with a number of unlocks. The M4A1 is great at medium and close ranges, but lacks the power over distance compared to regular rifles in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range of 500m
Rate of fire: 700-950 RPM
Weight: 2.88 KG
Ammo capacity: 30 rounds

SCAR-H
The SCAR-H is a shortened version of the SCAR rifle, and is an unlockable carbine for the engineer class in Battlefield 3. The SCAR-H fires a powerful 7.62mm round, giving it more damage and range compared to other carbines, while its accuracy and handling suffers. The SCAR-H can be fitted with a number of accessories in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/3-round burst/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 300m
Rate of fire: 625 RPM
Weight: 3.5 KG
Ammo capacity: 30 rounds

G36C
The G36C is a shortened version of the German G36 rifle, and is unlocked by the Engineer class in Battlefield 3. The G36C has a good balance between firepower, range and accuracy, making it versatile all-round weapon for the Engineer class. Which is also why the G36C is one of the last weapons to be unlocked in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 625m
Rate of fire: 750 RPM
Weight: 2.8 KG
Ammo capacity: 30 rounds

SG553
The SIG SG553 is an unlockable carbine in Battlefield 3 and us unocked by the engineer class. The SG553 offers great close and medium range firepower, and for longer ranges, it has a 3-round burst mode as well. The SG553 is unlocked midway through the unlock tree for the engineer class in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/3-round burst/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 400m
Rate of fire: 700 RPM
Weight: 3.2 KG
Ammo capacity: 30 rounds

P90
The P90 in Battlefield 3 is a personal defense weapon available as an unlock to all classes. The P90 has several advantages over other SMGs, for one, it has a large 50 round magazine, and offers great firepower at medium and close ranges. On top of that, it has a fast firing rate, making it especially good at close quarters. The P90 comes with a number of unlocks in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 200m
Rate of fire: 900 RPM
Weight: 2.5 KG
Ammo capacity: 50 rounds

MP7
The MP7 is a new SMG already in service, and it returns as a personal defense weapon in Battlefield 3. The MP7 packs a 20 round magazine and offers decent balance between range, damage and firing rate. It has an advantage over other SMGs in that it's very light and mobile, giving it great close range capabilities. The MP7 is available to all classes in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 200 meters
Rate of fire: 950 RPM
Weight: 1.2 KG
Ammo capacity: 20 rounds

PP-2000
The PP-2000 is a new Russian SMG and is used as a personal defense weapon in Battlefield 3. It is one of the earliest weapons to be unlocked in Battlefield 3, and can be used by all classes. The PP-2000 has a high firing rate and packs a 20 or optional 40 round extended magazine, which can be unlocked.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 150 meters
Rate of fire: 800 RPM
Weight: 1.4 KG
Ammo capacity: 20 rounds

PDW-R
The Magpul PDW-R is an experimental personal defense weapon and is one of the new weapons in Battlefield 3. The PDW-R fires regular rifle rounds, giving it great range and accuracy compared to similar SMGs. The PDW-R is available for unlock to all classes in Battlefield 3.
Single shot/full auto modes
Maximum effective range: 250m
Rate of fire: 700 RPM
Weight: 3.0 KG
Ammo capacity: 20 rounds

A91
The A-91 is a Russian made bullpup carbine that can be unlocked and used by both the US and Russian forces in Battlefield 3. It can be unlocked and used by the Engineer class in Battlefield 3. The A-91 is a great rifle for close quarters and at medium range, but suffers from lack of accuracy at longer ranges.
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 450 meters
Rate of fire: 800 RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.9 KG
 

Shotguns
Remington 870, 870MCS
The 870MCS, or Remington 870 is a widely popular shotgun around the world and is available in Battlefield 3 as one of the early unlocks. Compared to other shotguns, the 870 has more range and firepower, but on the flip side, it's not semi-automatic, requiring the operator to manually eject each shell with the pump-action shotgun.
Firing mode: single shot pump-action
Maximum effective range: 50 meters
Magazine capacity: 6 rounds
Weight: 3.2 KG

Saiga 12
The Saiga 12K is a 12 gauge shotgun in Battlefield 3 and is based on the reliable AK-47 rifle and is a well balanced semi automatic shotgun that is particularly good at engaging several enemies at close range. The Saiga 12K can be unlocked and used by all classes in Battlefield 3, and was featured in many previous Battlefield games.
Firing mode: semi automatic
Maximum effective range: 50 meters
Magazine capacity: 8 round clip
Weight: 3.6 KG

USAS 12
The USAS-12 is a fully automatic shotgun capable of dealing devastating damage to enemies, particularly at close range. In Battlefield 3, the USAS-12 is available to unlock for all classes and factions. However, due to its heavy weight, the USAS-12 suffers in handling comparable Battlefield 3 shotguns like the Saiga 12K.
Firing mode: fully automatic/semi automatic
Maximum effective range: 40 meters
Magazine capacity: 8 round clip
Weight: 5.5 KG

DAO 12
The DAO-12 in Battlefield 3 is a semi-automatic shotgun that can be unlocked by all classes. the DAO-12 holds 12 rounds of 12 gauge shotgun shells, which can be fired in rapid succession with the semi automatic firing mode. However, reloading takes quite a while as each shell has to be loaded individually into the drum. In Battlefield 3, the DAO-12 is well suited for extreme close quarter combat on urban maps, and suffers greatly once there's some distance to the enemy.
Firing mode: semi automatic
Maximum effective range: 50 meters
Magazine capacity: 12 round drum
Weight: 4.2 KG

M1014
The Benelli M1014 or M4 Super 90, is an Italian-made shotgun available for unlock in Battlefield 3. The M1040 is a semi automatic shotgun that offers greater range and accuracy than other semi automatic shotguns like the DAO-12 and USAS-12. The M1014 can be unlocked by all classes and factions in Battlefield 3.
Firing mode: semi automatic
Maximum effective range: 50 meters
Magazine capacity: 6 rounds
Weight: 3.8 KG

SPAS 12
Italian-made SPAS-12 is a pump action combat shotgun used mainly by the US Army. It was featured as an unlock in the last few Battlefield games, and will reappear in Battlefield 3.
 

Machine Guns
M27
The M27 is the starting machine gun/infantry automatic rifle in Battlefield 3 used by the Support class. It is based on the M416 assault rifle, and carries a larger magazine and a longer barrel, giving it a greater range and firepower. The M27 can also be customized with a variety of scopes and attachments.
Magazine capacity: 40 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 600 RPM
Weight: 3.6 KG
Effective range: 600 meters

RPK
The RPK in Battlefield 3 is the standard and starting weapon for the Russian support class. It is based on the famous AK-74M, but is fitted with a larger magazine as well as a heavier barrel, which gives it much more range than the regular AK rifle. The RPK also support a variety of unlocks and attachments.
Magazine capacity: 40 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 600 RPM
Weight: 4.7 KG
Effective range: 700+ meters

M249
The M249 has been featured in numerous Battlefield games, and in Battlefield 3, it is the first light machine gun to be unlocked by the Support class. It offers great firing power and suppressing fire across all ranges, particularly when paired with a scope.
Magazine capacity: 100 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 800 RPM
Weight: 7.5 KG
Effective range: 900 meters

M240
The M240 in Battlefield 3 is similar to the M249 LMG, however, it fires a more powerful round and deals more damage at all ranges. On the flip side, the M240 has a lower firing rate and weighs significantly more. When paired with a powerful scope, the M240 has good long range capabilities against enemy snipers. The M240 can only be used by the Support class in Battlefield 3.
Magazine capacity: 100 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 700 RPM
Weight: 11 KG
Effective range: 1000+ meters

M60
The M60 in Battlefield 3 is an unlockable light machine gun, and is unlocked mid way through the unlock tree. The M60 has been featured in numerous Battlefield games, and is the predecessor to the M240. In Battlefield 3, the M60 offers a good balance between range, firepower and firing rate. It's only available to the Engineer class.
Magazine capacity: 100 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 500 RPM
Weight: 10 KG
Effective range: 1000+ meters

Pecheneg
The PKP Pecheneg is a Battlefield 3 light machine gun that's unlocked by the Support class. It's a modernized PKM, with improved barrel and mechanics. The Pecheneg is one of the later unlocks in the unlock tree, and is a powerful machine gun across all ranges, especially for long-range suppressive fire.
Magazine capacity: 100 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 650 RPM
Weight: 8.7 KG
Effective range: 1000+ meters

Type 88
The Type 88 is a Battlefield 3 light machine gun that's unlocked by the support class. The Chinese-made machine gun is based on an earlier Russian design, and offers a balanced approach to firepower, accuracy and rate of fire. The Type 88 is available to both US and Russian forces in Battlefield 3.
Magazine capacity: 100 rounds
Firing modes: single shot/full auto
Bipod as standard
Rate of fire: 700 RPM
Weight: 7.6 KG
Effective range: 800 meters

MG36
The MG36 light machine gun is based on the popular and reliable G36 assault rifle, but it uses a heavy barrel for increased heat resistance and accuracy. It was featured in Bad Company 1 and 2 and is expected to return in Battlefield 3 as an unlock.
 

Sniper Rifles
MK 11
The MK 11 Mod 0 is the standard sniper rifle for the US Recon class in Battlefield 3. It's the starting sniper rifle, and is based on the M16 assault rifle, but uses the more powerful 7.62mm bullet round. The MK 11 offers a 10 round magazine with semi automatic firing modes and a good overall performance for a marksman rifle in Battlefield 3.
Fire mode: single shot/semi auto
Weight: 3.86 KG
Standard scope: 8X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 800+ meters

SVD
The SVD (or Dragunov SVD) is the standard sniper rifle for the Russian recon class in Battlefield 3 and is available from the onset. The SVD sports a 10 round magazine and offers great firepower across all ranges - it is particularly good at long range for a semi automatic sniper rifle in Battlefield 3.
Fire mode: single shot/semi auto
Weight: 4.3 KG
Standard scope: 7X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 900+ meter

M40A5
The M40A5 is a sniper rifle available to both US and Russian sniper class as an unlock midway through the unlock tree. It's a bolt-action rifle with decent performance at medium and long range in Battlefield 3, especially when paired with a scope suited for the range.
Fire mode: single shot bolt action
Weight: 6.5 KG
Standard scope: 8X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 1000+ meters

SV98
SV98 in Battlefield 3 is an unlockable, bolt-action sniper rifle which is available to both the US and Russian recon class. The SV98 offers great accuracy and handling at long ranges, but its bolt-action system limits it in close combat compared to a semi automatic sniper rifle like the SKS or SVD.
Fire mode: single shot bolt action
Weight: 5.8 KG
Standard scope: 7X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 1000 meters

M98B
The M98B is an unlockable sniper rifle in Battlefield 3 for the Recon class, and is one of the hardest sniper rifles to unlock, being often the last unlock available. The M98B offers great accuracy and damage at long range in Battlefield 3, especially when paired with a 12X scope.
Fire mode: single shot bolt action
Weight: 6.2 KG
Standard scope: 8X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 1200+ meters

M39
The M39 is an unlockable semi automatic sniper rifle in Battlefield 3, and is available for unlock to both the US and Russian forces. The M39 resembles a lot to the M14 Mod 0 in previous Battlefield games, and offers a great semi automatic firepower across all ranges. The M39 is only available to the Recon class.
Fire mode: single shot / semi automatic
Weight: 7.5 KG
Standard scope: 8X
Magazine capacity: 10 rounds
Effective range: 750 meters

SKS
The SKS in Battlefield 3 is based on the famous and mass-produced Russian World War 2 rifle. The Battlefield 3 version is a much upgraded one, with a 20 round magazine and a great overall performance both close range and at longer ranges with the use of scopes. It is particularly useful on tight, urban maps. The SKS can only be used by the Recon class.
Fire mode: single shot/semi auto
Weight: 3.8 KG
Standard scope: 7X
Magazine capacity: 20 rounds
Effective range: 600 meters

M82
The M85 .50 cal sniper rifle has been replaced in Battlefield 3 with the semi-automatic M85, which makes its first appearance in Battlefield 3. The M85 went into service into 1989 and is still sued around the world.
Type 88

Battlefield 3 Type 88
Type 88 is a Chinese made semi automatic sniper rifle introduced in China in 1988, and has been used ever since. It appeared in the previous few Battlefield games, and is set to reappear in Battlefield 3.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

How does this game run on a single gtx480? I am still waiting on my p67 GD55 to be RMA'd back to me. Stupid MSY.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel;15440808*
> How does this game run on a single gtx480? I am still waiting on my p67 GD55 to be RMA'd back to me. Stupid MSY.


The game is -REALLY- well optimized, it should run good on high, if not ultra, tbh.


----------



## Fr0sty

omg big wall of text!!!

could you post this in a more spreadsheet friendly version so it would make searching easier for us ???


----------



## R.D.BID

So the email stating the oct. 24 release was incorrect?
Guess thats why it won't let me authenticate my game. Oh well.


----------



## Kosire

Print this out?! Why not just use the Origin overlay web browser.. or if you are awesome like me, steam overlay


----------



## thrgk

+rep for all the work u put into it, and great info.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*


So the email stating the oct. 24 release was incorrect?
Guess thats why it won't let me authenticate my game. Oh well.


Yeah same here. LAME!!


----------



## thrgk

guys, dont complain, this person put a ton of work into this, give him a rep atleast, and btw, thank you!


----------



## Ghost23

^^ Don't worry guys, only a few more hours!


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Sooo any word on a fix for this horrible microstutter?


TBH, I feel like it is server side...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SugarySnack*


TBH, I feel like it is server side...


I'm talking Single Player too. :S I'm not the only one getting it.


----------



## Ryleh

Why not put it into an Excel like document in Google Docs?


----------



## Jodiuh

While, I'm not sure it's the same thing, but it feels like I'm running, then hitting a wall, then running. The movement in the game feels "herky-jerky" in coop.


----------



## Spct

Do I understand this correctly, the game will activate when EA releases the verification?

No key code needed?


----------



## FreekyGTi

sure this post will get overlooked

anyway to buy the game from amazon and activate the cd key on Origin?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15440854*
> ^^ Don't worry guys, only a few more hours!


A few more??? its 6:09pm. dont they release it at midnight? Im going to take a nap for a few hours and stay up till like 3am to play this.
If you havent added me yet do so.. YuriDaGreat.


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone running 560 Ti in SLI?

I want to record gameplay at full size 1080p.. with single gtx 560 ti and a mix of high and shadows on medium it ranges from 40 to 60.


----------



## matrices

TriSLI seems to be working fine. However, enabling any level of MSAA kills the smoothness for me at 5760 x 1080p. I think it's a vRAM issue but not 100% sure yet. The bloom though is out of CONTROL. Anyone else see this? Maybe it's a Surround issue but I can't even see.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


sure this post will get overlooked

anyway to buy the game from amazon and activate the cd key on Origin?


That's exactly how I did it.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


A few more??? its 6:09pm. dont they release it at midnight? Im going to take a nap for a few hours and stay up till like 3am to play this. 
If you havent added me yet do so.. YuriDaGreat.


8:12 pm here.. releases at Midnight PST I believe. So, depending on where you are it can be 2 or 3 am till it releases.


----------



## Spct

I was gonna rep but the post is so long I cant seem to find the bottom rep button...

Kidding, +1


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaGGeN*


Anyone here with a 460 GTX that has played the game already? Is it running okay on HIGH?


It should be OK to run on high. There were people in-game who said that it was unplayable on Ultra.

That's a subjective thing though. Technically you can run the game on that setting but it's going to be very laggy.

People with 580s on 1080p should be cruising through this game like butter.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


I chatted with a support rep. These emails have been mistakenly sent out and are not true unless DICE confirms an early launch (which is pointless right now).


Oh alright...

SO when does the game unlock EST?


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


That's exactly how I did it.


excellent!

and just to make sure...it worked fine? no issues?


----------



## Emu105

SOo servers are down :/


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


SOo servers are down :/


Yeah, they all just went down...


----------



## Artemus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


How does this game run on a single gtx480? I am still waiting on my p67 GD55 to be RMA'd back to me. Stupid MSY.


It automatically selected the optimum settings for my laptop. It looks awesome and hasn't skipped a beat.







It will run great for you.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


excellent!

and just to make sure...it worked fine? no issues?


Playing right now.

Just saw this in battlelog: NOTICEBe advised! Servers will be down for maintenance between 01:00-01:30 UTC.

lol...BE ADVISED!!


----------



## viper522

New nVidia 64bit driver WHQL 285.62


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


SOo servers are down :/


Aren't they only going to be down for 15-30 minutes?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icrap;15440968*
> oh alright...
> 
> So when does the game unlock est?


3am.


----------



## Porter_

gahhhh...was just getting into the thick of things. knew the outage was coming, just came quickly.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105;15440975*
> SOo servers are down :/


Twitter page said they would be down for maintence

NOTICE Be advised! Servers will be down for maintenance between 01:00-01:30 UTC.


----------



## blokeyhighlander

So, with a 4670 1GB, should I be running this game in a lower resolution with medium settings or a higher resolution with low settings?


----------



## snow cakes

now its saying "Found no game matching your filter settings. Please try again or change your filter."....damit


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blokeyhighlander;15441013*
> So, with a 4670 1GB, should I be running this game in a lower resolution with medium settings or a higher resolution with low settings?


Yes


----------



## pips

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolsergio;15440555*
> I've updated my nvidia driver and started playing the campaign and I've already crashed twice.
> 
> My first one was a bunch of patterned gray dots across the screen right before a firefight not that much on the screen
> 
> The second time, my screen turns blank with a grayish brown color then alt tabs to desktop. Cant tab back into game.
> 
> Anyone having nvidia issues? Or am i posting this too soon.


It's the new driver. I didn't have any problems with the BETA driver, then I installed the new one. Instantly started having crashes so I went back to the BETA driver. No more crashes


----------



## pn0yb0i

crap cant connect to servers


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Anyone running 560 Ti in SLI?

I want to record gameplay at full size 1080p.. with single gtx 560 ti and a mix of high and shadows on medium it ranges from 40 to 60.


Running 560ti [email protected] 1680x1050 everything on ultra no aa and post aa on high, averaging about 110fps, simply stunning

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Aren't they only going to be down for 15-30 minutes?


Wow, that DL link is SLOW

EDIT: Oops quoted wrong post. Meant the new drivers


----------



## smartasien

470sli 60+ fps at all times on large maps 1080 on ultra. What more could I ask for.


----------



## Emu105

Hey any you guys want to play together ManOnFireV2 !


----------



## Spct

All reviews are on Beta release driver, I aint using anything else till proven they work.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Hey any you guys want to play together ManOnFireV2 !


just added you m8, my Origin is meltedbutters!


----------



## pn0yb0i

also anyone getting beeping sounds?
its creeping me out


----------



## DBEAU

FWIW my sig rig stays above 50 fps on HIGH with 2X MSAA no motion blur, no ambient occlusion @ 1920X1080. I say 50fps because it does dip to 55 or so sometimes.


----------



## age_ruler1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadawgis732*


AEK-971
The AEK-971 is an unlockable rifle in Battlefield 3 for the *Russian *Assault/Medic class. The AEK-971 is based on the AK74M, but is improved in almost every sense, making it more accurate and powerful across all ranges. It also has a much higher firing rate, making it more useful at close ranges. The Battlefield 3 AEK-971 is unlocked halfway through the Assault unlock tree, and can also be unlocked by the US side after all other guns have been unlocked. 
Single shot/full auto/3-round burst modes
Maximum effective range: 400-1000 Meters
Rate of fire: 900 RPM RPM
Magazine capacity: 30 rounds
Weight: 3.3 KG



Hmm this gun unlocks for Both sides. Not only Russian. Atleast that's what I remember.









Nice post.. Some Pics would make it more enjoyable.


----------



## FreekyGTi

wait...im confused...how are some playing when the game doesnt release till midnight ?


----------



## Hawk777th

I have been using Nvidias newest driver, no problems so far. Seem is I turn fast there is some stutter but thats to be expected.

@Freaky there's a trick to play early.


----------



## snow cakes

anyone wanna do some co-op?


----------



## ehpexs

Join the overclock.net group if you haven't already, if someone wants they can make a better looking crest.


----------



## tyuo9980

do you have to restart the game to apply graphic settings like in the beta?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15441081*
> anyone wanna do some co-op?


i'm down. the name's ZeroAspecT


----------



## greg8west

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15441070*
> wait...im confused...how are some playing when the game doesnt release till midnight ?


me too...


----------



## Maniak

I, too, have had no problems with the new Nvidia driver. Just a couple crashes early on when I played Single Player, but I did have other games running in the background as well.

I've been using Ultra settings everything maxed and with a single GTX 580 I've been getting between 30-80 FPS in SP. Was just starting to test out MP after beating the campaign but apparently maintenance is in the works


----------



## thrgk

if u use korean vpn, u can play it now.

BTW, what are the best drivers for bf3 official? 11.10 preview 3? or stick with my 11.10 preview 1?


----------



## crashoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980;15441095*
> do you have to restart the game to apply graphic settings like in the beta?


Would like to know as well


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyuo9980;15441095*
> do you have to restart the game to apply graphic settings like in the beta?


No.


----------



## kcuestag

I have played up to rank 9th and I can tell I have enjoyed this game more than all games in the world together, including BF2.

This game is simply AMAZING, the sound, the graphics, the optimizations, it runs great even on low-end and mid-end PC's and still looks great. And the maps are amazing as well!

I am quite sure Battlefield 3 will be the king of FPS games for quite a few years.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


if u use korean vpn, u can play it now.

BTW, what are the best drivers for bf3 official? 11.10 preview 3? or stick with my 11.10 preview 1?



For AMD, use 11.10 Preview 3, and if you have Dual cards (Or more), install 11.10 CAP 3 as well.


----------



## DBEAU

I just wish I had another 570. Is my PSU enough for 2?


----------



## Maniak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


wait...im confused...how are some playing when the game doesnt release till midnight ?


Folks have used VPN's and Proxy IP's to match the IP's to be that of the Korean timezone so our games would unlock when theirs did. It removed the the block and you could play SP after disabling the VPN and Proxy afterwards. I just started to MP without even trying the VPN and that's been going through fine. I guess since others have done it, Battlelog has found players for us to match up against without having to play on the Korean servers.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have played up to rank 9th and I can tell I have enjoyed this game more than all games in the world together, including BF2.

This game is simply AMAZING, the sound, the graphics, the optimizations, it runs great even on low-end and mid-end PC's and still looks great. And the maps are amazing as well!

I am quite sure Battlefield 3 will be the king of FPS games for quite a few years.









For AMD, use 11.10 Preview 3, and if you have Dual cards (Or more), install 11.10 CAP 3 as well.










Don't you mean 11.9 CAP 3? Or am I missing something?


----------



## VettePilot

I got it to work and started the single player and got an error the first time sayin" the exception unknown software exception(0x40000015)occured in the application at location 0x6f89d6fd" Then closed it and opened again and it ran but there is either horrible screen tare or something else going on, then I couldnt get past the train door with the gun stuck in it. No meesage popped up saying what to do to get the gun out like I saw in some videos people have posted.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Don't you mean 11.9 CAP 3? Or am I missing something?


Typo. It's 11.9


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Don't you mean 11.9 CAP 3? Or am I missing something?


Yeah, sorry.


----------



## xartion

I wouldn't be surprised if they keep the servers down until the official launch


----------



## Emu105

spec ops any one??


----------



## Dropshock

Anyone going to play this on PS3 rather than just PC?


----------



## Nemesis158

Guy i talked to this time told me that my copy is already in shipment and that "You should get the disk soon through UPS."







. i still have no payment charged or shipping confirmation email. if i don't get either of those by 8 that will be it


----------



## Ghost23

It appears servers are up.


----------



## saer

Those of you playing, what is the highest recorded vram usage you have seen so far on 1080p, ultra with max everything, and if possible on the biggest map ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


those of you playing, what is the highest recorded vram usage you have seen so far on 1080p, ultra with max everything, and if possible on the biggest map ?


1250


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *saer*


Those of you playing, what is the highest recorded vram usage you have seen so far on 1080p, ultra with max everything, and if possible on the biggest map ?


Think mine was 1400 mb or something around there...but I could be mistaken


----------



## kcuestag

I have seen up to 1.4GB of VRAM used with everything MAXED (Including MSAAx4).

Not bad to be honest, It runs great on GTX580's!


----------



## thrgk

so download 11.10 preview 3, with 11.9 cap 3? listed here? if not correct can you list the 2 links? 
http://downloads.guru3d.com/AMD-Cata...load-2782.html


----------



## Ghost23

It says people are connecting to servers but I get this error

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS

:s


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


It says people are connecting to servers but I get this error

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS

:s


I was trying to set up a co-op and yeah got the same thing


----------



## crashoran

Do grenades still get stuck in the bushes?


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pandora's BOx*


1250



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Think mine was 1400 mb or something around there...but I could be mistaken



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have seen up to 1.4GB of VRAM used with everything MAXED (Including MSAAx4).

Not bad to be honest, It runs great on GTX580's!


Awesome! Was really hoping I wouldn't have to grab some 3gb cards


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


It says people are connecting to servers but I get this error

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS

:s


Yep, continuously getting this.


----------



## Balsagna

How does Multiplayer look compared to the beta? Better looking? Or does it look the same.

If it looks the same, I am dissapoint.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


It says people are connecting to servers but I get this error

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS

:s


Same thing, I'm still getting it. My friend in vent joined without issue.


----------



## dteg

my left click doesn't work in the campaign, so i can't actually shoot....


----------



## Ratjack

how are you guys playing already? please tell me... im pre loaded and everything


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


I wouldn't be surprised if they keep the servers down until the official launch










It is officially launched in Russia and Korea.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


How does Multiplayer look compared to the beta? Better looking? Or does it look the same.

If it looks the same, I am dissapoint.


To me, it looks much better


----------



## uA-

Could it be that we're banned?


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:



you:
I am not asking for anything for free, I just want to be able to pre-load the game as I was promised I would be able to do.
Chinmay:
I know, and I am requesting you to wait till the game is released.
you:
And again, I am telling you something that you seem to be ignoring, I PRE-ORDERED the game so that I wouldn't have to wait until it is released to pre-load it.
Chinmay:
There is nothing to do in that case and I am going to disconnect the chat.
The chat session has ended. Please contact us again if you need further help.



Outstanding.


----------



## Ruckol1

How can you get online???


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Lol! 30 pages in a day guys?

Alright, I need a coop buddy stat! Origin name: Jodiuh...have mic, will chat!

^not very good, but like to play on hard.










Weren't we going like 100 pages a day during beta?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


how are you guys playing already? please tell me... im pre loaded and everything










plenty of posts in the thread (backtrack). Either use a Korean VPN or a Korean proxy, start game (it will think you are in Korea and bypass the time lock), then undo the VPN or proxy. Game will work from then on.


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

Having a blast at ultra with my 6970 Lightning


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uA-*


Could it be that we're banned?


OHHHH no!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Balsagna*


How does Multiplayer look compared to the beta? Better looking? Or does it look the same.

If it looks the same, I am disappoint.


Way better.


----------



## SkippyDogg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


It says people are connecting to servers but I get this error

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS

:s


I am getting the same issue. Cannot join a game at all. Anyone know why we are getting this error?


----------



## being that guy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uA-*


Could it be that we're banned?


I hope that is sarcasm. It's right on Battlelog.

Quote:



NOTICE Be advised! Servers will be down for maintenance between 01:00-01:30 UTC.


----------



## Azuredragon1

more details would help.


----------



## JAM3S121

560 Ti SLI performance anyone??


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15441438*
> 560 Ti SLI performance anyone??


Someone already posted a few pages back with good results


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ExplosiveBacon;15441401*
> Having a blast at ultra with my 6970 Lightning


You bet... I can't wait till tomorrow night. Running CFX on 2560x1440 glorious 27" LED.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *being that guy;15441421*
> I hope that is sarcasm. It's right on Battlelog.


It's past 1:30 UTC. He's talking about the DISPLAYTOS error I assume. Possible, but my friend who also used the VPN joined without issue.


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azuredragon1;15441436*
> more details would help.


Pre-ordered game through authorized distributor.
Receive cd-key which they confirmed was valid.
Origin not able to recognize it.
Ask that they manually activate it.
The above was the response from the less than helpful support agent.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Did it say anywhere when you preorder you can preload the day before it is released? if so then the live chat person shouldn't have denied the preload.


----------



## snow cakes




----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388;15441462*
> Did it say anywhere when you preorder you can preload the day before it is released? if so then the live chat person shouldn't have denied the preload.












Another agent and the issue is resolved.

This is great and pathetic at the same time.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-;15441449*
> It's past 1:30 UTC. He's talking about the DISPLAYTOS error I assume. Possible, but my friend who also used the VPN joined without issue.


Yeah, it's def past 1:30 UTC, and I keep getting a DISPLAYTOS error with others.

Le sigh.


----------



## BillOhio

Stuck on the battlelog page... status reads Initializing or Matchmaking depending on whether I'm trying to join Multi or Campaign.


----------



## earwig1990

ign sayys bf3 campaign is kinda lame, im bummed still gonna love it im sure but its too bad... well see tho


----------



## Nemesis158

Yeah well i Pre-Ordered a physical copy from Origin. Ive talked to them 3 times now, each one telling me that it will arrive tomorrow as it is suppose to.

two problems though:
1. My paypal account has not been charged for the game
2. I have not received any notification stating that it was shipped or any tracking no's


----------



## Onex

2 hours till midnight release


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *earwig1990*


ign sayys bf3 campaign is kinda lame, im bummed still gonna love it im sure but its too bad... well see tho










IGN IMHO is wrong.


----------



## MLJS54

Got this error a few times when trying to join any game

Something strange happened, please report this issue: ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Onex*


2 hours till midnight release










Are you PST? For most I believe it's 2 - 3 am.


----------



## Emu105

NOTICE We are aware of the ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS-error, please be patient while we fix it

we love u dice!


----------



## [email protected]

They are aware of that. Devs are fixing it right now.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


NOTICE We are aware of the ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS-error, please be patient while we fix it

we love u dice!


+1, was just gonna post this.


----------



## Ghost23

NOTICE We are aware of the ERR_LOGIN_DISPLAYTOS-error, please be patient while we fix it

Edit : Sweet jesus you guys beat me to it, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Are you PST? For most I believe it's 2 - 3 am.


Glad i didn't waste my time waiting for my bypass check at 3am. Thanks to the short trick to get in using a korea server and disconnect it


----------



## eduardmc

anyone getting microstutter with nvidia cards. is really annoying and make the game somewhat unplayable.


----------



## Clawbog

Is this the part where we laugh at people who canceled their pre-orders?


----------



## Abs.exe

Here : Payment Authorization Failed

I pre order a while ago and now they just canceled it(it was online version not retail)
I try to pre-purchase again : Via origin client : Payment Authorization Failed 
Via online origin, Payment Authorization Failed once more.

I tried via credit card and with paypal : Payment Authorization Failed

And yes, there is fund on my cc ^^

The customer service is horrible.
No chat, takes 12 hours to get an anwer









EA = fail


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


anyone getting microstutter with nvidia cards. is really annoying and make the game somewhat unplayable.


It's not just Nvidia cards. SLI and CFX are both having this issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Is this the part where we laugh at people who canceled their pre-orders?


Pretty much yeah.


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Is this the part where we laugh at people who canceled their pre-orders?


Wait, those weren't just trolls?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Is this the part where we laugh at people who canceled their pre-orders?


I didn't cancel mine yet, but neither have i received notification that my paypal account has been charged for the game or notification that it even shipped, yet EA live chat ppl keep telling me that it will arrive on time.


----------



## DBEAU

The servers I join say they are populated but when I get in the game they are empty... wierd.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm getting INSANE mouse acceleration w/ or wo/ this ******ed raw input option. How can they screw that up? Ugh...it's completely unplayable in SP campaign once you get out of the chopper and in the 1st firefight.


----------



## Finny

Well I still can't play the damn game... Jesus.

I've black screen crashed 3 times and one time I lost connection after 20 minutes of playing.


----------



## snoball

I'm waiting for midnight at local GS, you people posting about playing now are killing me!


----------



## YangerD

Getting black screen crashes every other game or so. Very annoying!


----------



## TG_bigboss

I'm all ready for Midnight release at Gamestop. Even if i cant play online till 3am i still will play SP. Ate a huge nice meal of homemade Louisiana sweet hot wings and rice. Dust my PC clean with can of air. =) keep my temps nice a cool. Set my A/C lower and put some extra deodorant on cause I'm going to sweat from all the excitement!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


Pre-ordered game through authorized distributor.
Receive cd-key which they confirmed was valid.
Origin not able to recognize it.
Ask that they manually activate it.
The above was the response from the less than helpful support agent.


I had to contact them Friday about adding some codes and they said their system tools they use to add codes was down. I tried again earlier today and they said their system tools to add codes was still down... lol so who knows. They said they could indeed add the codes just not right now . Seems like they would at least mention that though if it was the reason they couldn't add your code.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


Stuck on the battlelog page... status reads Initializing or Matchmaking depending on whether I'm trying to join Multi or Campaign.


open from origin then click join OMG WHY CAN I NOT BEAT THIS MISSION


----------



## Jo0

So any news on the steam release? I know EA and valve had a talk about gettinf BF3 to steam


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


IGN IMHO is wrong.


okeeee i hope they are IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## beers

Quote:



Chinmay:
There is nothing to do in that case and I am going to disconnect the chat.
The chat session has ended. Please contact us again if you need further help.


Wow that is bad.
If this was our company I'd seriously consider canning any of my underlings that treated customers in this fashion.


----------



## Finny

Ok, I'm trying not to throw my monitor through the window right now... Can someone tell me how to get to the in-game server browser?

Please....


----------



## TG_bigboss

Don't forget guys the first week is all going to be about fixes and patience. They already working on new patch I bet. Just need feedback from players on what to fix. Driver updates too are an issue. Dice cant encounter all of the problems some people will face. =)


----------



## bevo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


It's not just Nvidia cards. SLI and CFX are both having this issue.

Pretty much yeah.


Mine is doing it when I run SLi or just use one card. I don't remember this problem in the beta. Has anyone went back and tried just using the beta driver and see if they still have the stuttering?


----------



## crashoran

I'm kinda pissed the online download won't let me play single player at least at midnight


----------



## DBEAU

Is anyone getting this weird glitch where the background is stuck black over the other stuff? Lol a bit hard to describe.


----------



## frickfrock999

Easy money.










And again.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Glad i didn't waste my time waiting for my bypass check at 3am. Thanks to the short trick to get in using a korea server and disconnect it










It's funny because all day today you were advocating against the usage of this because it'll get you banned. Hypocrite.

Anyway, I'm playing in windowed mode on a single 580 and I get insane stuttering and around half a second of audio lag. Anyone have a fix/get the same thing?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jo0*


So any news on the steam release? I know EA and valve had a talk about gettinf BF3 to steam


They said they where going to. But I guess after a while. Don't expect it to be on steam asap. Going to take time to find a way to have Steam and Origin work together. BF3 requires Origin no matter where you bought it.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


Is anyone getting this weird glitch where the background is stuck black over the other stuff? Lol a bit hard to describe.


 A Lock up with just a black screen? Ya I've been getting that.


----------



## Xyxyll

Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 00:00

^^ EASTERN!

They must have changed their minds!


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Easy money.











Im rofling over here


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone having trouble getting it to run full screen, I can only get mine to run in a maximized window, and i've tried everything to get it to work, alt enter just switches between small window and maximized window please help me


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 00:00

^^ EASTERN!

They must have changed their minds!










Mine says 11pm tonight!!!!!!!!!!! an hour and a half to go!!!!!


----------



## tyrone777

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Finny*


Ok, I'm trying not to throw my monitor through the window right now... Can someone tell me how to get to the in-game server browser?

Please....


Goto battlelog.battlefield.com and log in, once there and logged in just hover over the multiplayer tab.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Easy money.










And again.











LOL DID YOU DO THAT!?!?! hahahah i want to do that now!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Easy money.










And again.











Yeah, but that won't be the limited edition with extra unlock features.

They will get you back 15% cuz the map pack costs ~$10.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefie...t-and-claim-it


----------



## Citra

Help me guys!









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1124...l#post15441493


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


LOL DID YOU DO THAT!?!?! hahahah i want to do that now!


They're giving out a bunch of them right now!
Just talk to EA support chat and ask for a discount or a coupon.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


They're giving out a bunch of them right now!
Just talk to EA support chat and ask for a discount or a coupon.










_Someone's_ a Redditor


----------



## crashoran

All central USA time zone people, it unlocks at 11PM!!


----------



## Tatakai All

My time zone sucks!!!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


They're giving out a bunch of them right now!
Just talk to EA support chat and ask for a discount or a coupon.










Be advised, it won't be the Limited Edition! The map pack later on will cost you money. So the 15% means nothing.


----------



## squishy18

my thing says 03:00...i was hoping 12:01 but i guess 3am?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

For the love of god, stop making Battlefield 3 threads


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 00:00

^^ EASTERN!

They must have changed their minds!










Really thank god


----------



## TG_bigboss

Oh looks like Dice posted that with steams rules and regulations they cant have bf3 on steam. So i guess u can forget the fact of it ever being on Steam.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


+rep for all the work u put into it, and great info.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


guys, dont complain, this person put a ton of work into this, give him a rep atleast, and btw, thank you!


Not really. I cannot claim that I did the research for this. I just copy pasted a lot of stuff into a word file, and then formatted it so I could have a handy handbook while I played. As stated, this stuff comes from bf3blog, and if you want to peruse the info while you aren't playing, then bf3blog would make for a MUCH better resource. It has images and unlocks for each weapon. However, you are going to be loading a lot of pages to look at each one as they are on separate URLs. If you're like me, and want to have info at your disposal, this version (of _their_ information) may suit you better.

Here is a Google Docs version that should make it easier.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1.../edit?hl=en_US


----------



## KG363

3:00
/thread


----------



## iCrap

This did not need a new thread, but mine says it unlocks on the 25th at 00:00


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Oh looks like Dice posted that with steams rules and regulations they cant have bf3 on steam. So i guess u can forget the fact of it ever being on Steam.


DICE have always said that.


----------



## frickfrock999

You can also get a 25% off coupon by making another Origin account and setting your birthday a day or two after you make it. Just make sure you add a game to the account.

This coupon can be used for both Pre-orders, retail copies, AND digital downloads. Not a bad way to save $15 bucks.


----------



## ChwyNiblet

Why does my girlfriend insist on me staying at her place tonight...


----------



## Jodiuh

Anybody still need BF3? I've got a 25% coupon that should work for Origin.

Edit: I think it expires today!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


This did not need a new thread, but mine says it unlocks on the 25th at 00:00


This and same here.
..Or you could have been playing ~6 hours ago if you used a proxy.


----------



## DBEAU

Uh oh.... "No contact with EA backend. Please try again later"


----------



## ivr56

High Setting Preset for my sig rig in Campaign @ 1440x900
34 fps average. I'm good with that


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *beers*


Wow that is bad.
If this was our company I'd seriously consider canning any of my underlings that treated customers in this fashion.


I have personally let go members of my staff for that kind of attitude towards customers in one of my previous jobs. Completely unacceptable, which is why I'm escalating this, I'll go to the President of EA if I have to.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ugg, no matter what I do I can only get GPU cores #1 and #4 to work which is really odd since those cores are on two different 6990s! Although it looks like the microstuttering is gone once removing those CAP 3 profiles lol.

Ironic the profile designed to help with BF3 is what ruins it. AMD driver team at their finest.

On another note, there are many in-game problems with eyefinity. HUD, icons not aligning with anything.

Something tells me it will be months before this game is patched up to work properly with multiple displays/GPUs.


----------



## Ghost23

Going to use the 11.10 beta driver and see if it changes anything stutter wise.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Ugg, no matter what I do I can only get GPU cores #1 and #4 to work which is really odd since those cores are on two different 6990s! Although it looks like the microstuttering is gone once removing those CAP 3 profiles lol.

Ironic the profile designed to help with BF3 is what ruins it. AMD driver team at their finest.

On another note, there are many in-game problems with eyefinity. HUD, icons not aligning with anything.

Something tells me it will be months before this game is patched up to work properly with multiple displays/GPUs.


Removing CAP 3 fixed the microstutter?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyoMan*


does this look like a console port it was singleplayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDXKfFfLhJk


No.

Just, no.

****.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyoMan*


does this look like a console port it was singleplayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDXKfFfLhJk


OMG A LOADING SCREEN!.

That definitely confirms it.


----------



## crizthakidd

the birthday key does not work with pre orders lol. the DLC will be 10 bucks so using any sort of way to get it for 50 bucks is much better than 60-25) then 10 bucks later


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


the birthday key does not work with pre orders lol. the DLC will be 10 bucks so using any sort of way to get it for 50 bucks is much better than 60-25) then 10 bucks later


They are "loaning" your money back to you til its time to buy that map pack.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Yeah, but that won't be the limited edition with extra unlock features.


Err... not everybody buys or wants DLC.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyoMan*


thats how they build a game
first consoles then pc porting and forgeting to delete/add stuff for pc


I'm pretty sure that the PC was the main platform, since tessellation is enabled.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyoMan*


thats how they build a game
first consoles then pc porting and forgeting to delete/add stuff for pc


Except this time around it was PC then scale back for consoles


----------



## Ovrclck

sweet, amazon hard copy has shipped! Sick


----------



## Dropshock

Anyone gonna play on the PS3?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## crashoran

New nvidia drivers stopped my digital tv tuner from working. Great.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


Anyone gonna play on the PS3?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


There's on official PS3 BF3 thread in the Playstation sub-forum.


----------



## Jodiuh

Fixed mouse accel/lag issues!!


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


Anyone gonna play on the PS3?

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Maybe in the Playstation forums, you should check there.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyoMan*


does this look like a console port it was singleplayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDXKfFfLhJk


Yeah... you do realize PC has gamepad, joystick and wheels as well?


----------



## c0ld

Finally at home from work...
Things to do:
-Shower 
-Turn my PC ON
-Watch new episode of The Walking Dead w/ my mom
-Download Battlefield 3 and drivers. Set-up my video card OC it more! To get ready to play.
-Wait, listen to some Trance music.
-Start Playing Battlefield 3 at Midnight release








-Play all night no school/work tomorrow


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Finally at home from work...
Things to do:
-Shower 
-Turn my PC ON
-Watch new episode of The Walking Dead w/ my mom
-Download Battlefield 3 and drivers. Set-up my video card OC it more! To get ready to play.
-Wait, listen to some Trance music.
-Start Playing Battlefield 3 at Midnight release








-Play all night no school/work tomorrow










haha nice man, new Walking Dead is teh Sex


----------



## Iris

Looks like the Origin says tonite @ 9pm pacific!!!!!!


----------



## NateN34

96.54%


----------



## calavera

I thoroughly enjoyed co-op and single player. I haven't finished both but damn it's a lot of fun. For some reason I can't join any multiplayer servers though. The game crashes or something. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## jadawgis732

Guys, I made a list for the BF3 weapons from BF3Blog, for easy reading while playing. But unfortunately it got rolled up in a thread with about 20,000 posts and is on page 585 of 591 right now, so it won't get any exposure. If you guys are interested in that sort of thing here is the post: http://www.overclock.net/15440804-post23480.html and here is a Google Docs of the missing manual, as it were. https://docs.google.com/document/d/1.../edit?hl=en_US 
Again, all this material comes straight from BF3Blog, and I take no credit for its creation.


----------



## ivr56

1 hour 15 minutes away if its a 0:00 EST unlock


----------



## Fr0sty

will ocn have their own server???


----------



## razaice

Is anyone else seeing a lot of stuttering when they play?


----------



## Pendulum

BF3 is freezing up every 10 minutes... Fuuu!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Yeah... you do realize PC has gamepad, joystick and wheels as well?


well iirc everybody freaked out about Crysis 2 remember? How it said press start or something sooo.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


well iirc everybody freaked out about Crysis 2 remember? How it said press start or something sooo.


That Crysis 2 "Press Start" on PCs is going to be a classic


----------



## Iris

COD:Blackops was the worst in recent memory for buggy launch. A lot of game releases have bugs, lets hope they are minor for BF3.


----------



## mountains

If the best evidence you can come up for BF3 being a console port is a loading screen message, I'd agree that you've found very good evidence. I just don't think it's the sort of evidence you were looking for.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


I thoroughly enjoyed co-op and single player. I haven't finished both but damn it's a lot of fun. For some reason I can't join any multiplayer servers though. The game crashes or something. Anyone else have this problem?


Think they are patching. this guy 
Quote:



tekn1q


 was live streaming on 
Quote:



justintv


 and the servers went down. Not sure though. He couldn't get back onto the servers after the patch, though.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Is anyone else seeing a lot of stuttering when they play?


Yeah this is an issue with CFX/SLI, try removing 11.9 CAP 3, i've heard it fixes it but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


What about your origin, foo'?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Stealth_Pyro/

Sorry, I'm behind a good 20 pages on here. I'm not on OCN when I'm at home after today!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iris*


COD:Blackops was the worst in recent memory for buggy launch. A lot of game releases have bugs, lets hope they are minor for BF3.


^ This. BO's launch made me want to kick fluffy bunnies with steel toed boots.

So far I'm only experiencing some freezing [more or less on my end] and the majority of people are experiencing stutters.

I haven't come across a bug I encountered in beta yet.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


There's on official PS3 BF3 thread in the Playstation sub-forum.


funny you should mention it, and to others I have made a PS3 specific thread so we can do console chat there and not interject into the PC side of things BF3.

http://www.overclock.net/playstation...s3-thread.html


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


haha nice man, new Walking Dead is teh Sex


Best zombie/movie series ever. Seriously the character development is awesome









Hit 2 birds with 1 shot, BF3 and TWD Ep. 2


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Did they fix the known MP bug yet?


----------



## MIKEVALL

FYI
I know the new release date has been anounced , but here you go.
Im in southern california
I just tried to logg in to bf3, and the release date checker gave me this message.

Your release date will be ; Monday, october 24, 21:00hrs (thats 9pm pst

1hr to go.)

Post # 1333


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Best zombie/movie series ever. Seriously the character development is awesome









Hit 2 birds with 1 shot, BF3 and TWD Ep. 2










Agreed. Monday night football, leafs game, two, bf3 and madden. holy win monday


----------



## Hawk777th

Main screen says press Enter no worries guys.


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Yeah this is an issue with CFX/SLI, try removing 11.9 CAP 3, i've heard it fixes it but haven't tried it yet.


Sli is smooth as butter for me.....Must be an ati thing at the moment. I'm sure they will it with their next driver release.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChwyNiblet*


Why does my girlfriend insist on me staying at her place tonight...


lol be like ohhh crap i left the pc on with bf3 i mean ovenn..yes the oven(runs out the door asap)

Everyone is going to be C-ock blocking themselves haha


----------



## VettePilot

I get a hard error if I try to adjust graphic settings. I tried to click over to the custom settings and it crashed on me. I am running 11.9 drivers with CAPS 3 in a fresh OS and new SSD. Game si pretty good though. I like it so far. Just played the single player.


----------



## Chimeracaust

So I can play in 45 mins?


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Yeah this is an issue with CFX/SLI, try removing 11.9 CAP 3, i've heard it fixes it but haven't tried it yet.


I can confirm that removing the 11.9 CAP 3 gets rid of the stuttering I was seeing. Thanks for the info.


----------



## piskooooo

I'm getting like 17 FPS max in multiplayer now, IDK what's wrong...


----------



## DOOOLY

I was getting red flickering but that seemed to go away, but man lag rubber banding all over the place ! Got the new drivers installed !


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


I'm getting like 17 FPS max in multiplayer now, IDK what's wrong...


Is that dynamic lighting whatever thing on?


----------



## Ghost23

To everyone with crossfire stutter issues, removing 11.9 CAP 3 seems to solve this problem!


----------



## blokeyhighlander

Anyone else think the mouse sensitivity feels really weird? I'm confused as two what the two different sensitivity sliders mean. I'm trying to get it to zero mouse accel but it just feels weird.


----------



## itslogz

Guess ill file in the nerd line at gamestop here in a little bit. I didnt preorder. IM hoping not many people in my area are getting it for PC, most anyone ive ever spoke to swears by there ecksbocks.


----------



## conzilla

Heading to the nerd line myself havent been in one since halo2.


----------



## Ihasfip

Ummm...I bought it on origin...tells me to go to My Games to download it. But it won't let me. It is greyed out. Now what?

D


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *itslogz*


Guess ill file in the nerd line at gamestop here in a little bit. I didnt preorder. IM hoping not many people in my area are getting it for PC, most anyone ive ever spoke to swears by there ecksbocks.


dont blame you for not watching the game right now. im pissed


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


dont blame you for not watching the game right now. im pissed


It's painful to watch, that's for sure

checked the ESPN stat line...4 friggin first downs...Jags look like world-beaters tonight


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blokeyhighlander*


Anyone else think the mouse sensitivity feels really weird? I'm confused as two what the two different sensitivity sliders mean. I'm trying to get it to zero mouse accel but it just feels weird.


yes, It seams that there is a mouse speed cap. its really wierd.

for anyone one else, try moving your mouse really fast, its capped at a certain speed.


----------



## Ghost23

Time to break my diet for the night.

No work tomorrow, gonna go stock up on snacks and soda, crack my knuckles, and game on through the night.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


It's painful to watch, that's for sure

checked the ESPN stat line...4 friggin first downs...Jags look like world-beaters tonight


I'm a jags fan, and this game has been brutally boring. This is pretty much how our offense looks all the time. Our defense never plays this hard though. Good for them!


----------



## djriful

I was wondering if there is a lineup at 8AM* in mall* Gamestop/EBGames... because I need to get to work after grabbing my copy of BF3...


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Is that dynamic lighting whatever thing on?


Yeah but I fixed it. Just had to restart my computer.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*


I'm a jags fan, and this game has been brutally boring. This is pretty much how our offense looks all the time. Our defense never plays this hard though. Good for them!


I'm a Bengals fan and this is how our offense has looked the last two seasons...glad Palmer is gone (feels like highway robbery but hey, the Raiders wanted Palmer)


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


FYI
I know the new release date has been anounced , but here you go.
Im in southern california
I just tried to logg in to bf3, and the release date checker gave me this message.

Your release date will be ; Monday, october 24, 21:00hrs (thats 9pm pst

1hr to go.)

Post # 1333











Your release date will be: Tuesday, October 25, 2011, 00:00

they changed it to midnight for us east coasters, earlier it said 03:00 aka 3AM EST.


----------



## dteg

isn't there a NFL thread somewhere around here?


----------



## magna224

Guys I have catalyst 11.10 but I noticed there was a 11.9 update for bf3 crossfire on the 19th. Should I install 11.9 and do the 11.9 CAP3 update?


----------



## mechtech

Is anyone else getting insane amounts of negative mouse acceleration? I can move my mouse medium/fast across 18 inches and only turn 70 degrees, while the same 18 inches moved slowly turns me 1080 degrees









I've tried moving around all of the mouse options, but it isn't helping.

I'm really saddened by this. So many modern multiplatform games have this issue. I don't see why Unreal tournament, quake 3, and Counter Strike had mouse movement working fine a decade ago, yet multi-million dollar modern games feel have such imprecise mouse control.

Does anyone else experience this, and is there a fix?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blokeyhighlander*


Anyone else think the mouse sensitivity feels really weird? I'm confused as two what the two different sensitivity sliders mean. I'm trying to get it to zero mouse accel but it just feels weird.


Yeah when i played earlier the mouse felt totally weird, it didn't feel like beta or BC2 and I pretty much always leave the sensitivity the same as default or a notch or two ligher in bc2's case. I lowered the look aim a bit and it helped.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *conzilla*


Heading to the nerd line myself havent been in one since halo2.


Add another to the nerd line here, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Time to break my diet for the night.

No work tomorrow, gonna go stock up on snacks and soda, crack my knuckles, and game on through the night.


this


----------



## F2 Components

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Is anyone else seeing a lot of stuttering when they play?


If I run it in full screen it stutters like nuts. But if I run it windowed it has no problems. Weird.


----------



## Da1Nonly

4 more minutes for me it says!!!


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Lots of people including myself are experiencing really quick moments of stutter... probably a common problem that has to be fixed (or maybe it's just a magical combination of settings we don't know about)


----------



## Willanhanyard

AHHH!!!! I'm soooo excited right now!!! When I played Grand Bazzar last weekend it was so extremely fun! Firestorm was also pretty cool. I'll have to stay up tonight even though I have school tomorrow







.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


AHHH!!!! I'm soooo excited right now!!! When I played Grand Bazzar last weekend it was so extremely fun! Firestorm was also pretty cool. I'll have to stay up tonight even though I have school tomorrow







.


School is for fools










3 minutes for me


----------



## Foxrun

Has amazon shipped any of your orders yet? Little nervous now its been saying soon to be shipped since the afternoon


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*


AHHH!!!! I'm soooo excited right now!!! When I played Grand Bazzar last weekend it was so extremely fun! Firestorm was also pretty cool. I'll have to stay up tonight even though I have school tomorrow







.


I worked a few extra hours today so I can start later tomorrow. Plus my boss will be playing tonight as well, so he knows what im feeling right now.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


I worked a few extra hours today so I can start later tomorrow. Plus my boss will be playing tonight as well, so he knows what im feeling right now.


Lol thats awesome, wish my teachers did that.


----------



## Pendulum

Grand Bazzar + 64 players = insanity!


----------



## HungH

Its up now for everyone


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foxrun*


Has amazon shipped any of your orders yet? Little nervous now its been saying soon to be shipped since the afternoon


Yup =).

Mine shipped in the afternoon IIRC.


----------



## beers

Yay


----------



## Evil Penguin

Where's Back to Karkand?


----------



## meru

Brace for epic


----------



## Tech-Boy

Anyone else find it easier to fly jets with a mouse over joystick?


----------



## BillOhio

Takes forever to join a server


----------



## xisintheend

Anybody know how to get a damn Amazon preorder working with origin? I have it downloaded but connecting the two dots seems mission impossible.


----------



## beers

Battlelog messing up for anyone else? Slow as crap and keeps erroring out on everything.


----------



## gh05t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*


Where's Back to Karkand?


I think thats coming later on.


----------



## meru

We're in a middle of a ****storm! BE ADVISED!


----------



## Fr0sty

do i need to authenticate my copy of bf3 before having access to battlelog ???

or will ea allow me to since i purchased my copy of bf3 through origin ???


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xisintheend*


Anybody know how to get a damn Amazon preorder working with origin? I have it downloaded but connecting the two dots seems mission impossible.


Go to your digital orders (Amazon account management) and then grab the product key.

Redeem that key through Origin and download it through there.


----------



## c0ld

3 hrs to go!!!

AAAAAHHHH I gotta fine-tune mi video card OC every little bit of power it has.


----------



## Fasista

First Impressions! Great game

Some screenshots
max setting + 2x MSSA


----------



## c0ld

So is it open yet?


----------



## MIKEVALL

ok i cant play, it says my browswer is not fully supported. i have too hit show content to see battlelog, and i cant join servers? anyone else getting this?

nevermind now its giving me a option to update.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


do i need to authenticate my copy of bf3 before having access to battlelog ???

or will ea allow me to since i purchased my copy of bf3 through origin ???


from what i have noticed all you have to do is open bf3 from origin then it will take you to the battlelog and just log in i tried without doing that and it would not let me play launched from origin then logged in and it let me play


----------



## calavera

How long is the single player campaign? I think I'm almost at the end.

Also, haven't been able to join multiplayer servers since the last two days of beta. Game crashes. Can't believe the game crashing during connect is still present in the final version.







I can play co-op and single just fine so it can't be AMD driver related?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

I tried to get it but it seems just liek the beta all buggy


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


How long is the single player campaign? I think I'm almost at the end.

Also, haven't been able to join multiplayer servers since the last two days of beta. Game crashes. Can't believe the game crashing during connect is still present in the final version.







I can play co-op and single just fine so it can't be AMD driver related?


i got past gridiron and am on some other mission not sure doing HW now


----------



## dir_d

Everytime i launch it the release check comes up, it said 2100 but its past that and still wont let me play. Now there's no error the Release check comes up i click next it checks, then goes away and nothing happens after that.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blokeyhighlander*


...mouse sensitivity feels really weird...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammertime850*


yes, It seams that there is a mouse speed cap. its really wierd...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mechtech*


Is anyone else getting insane amounts of negative mouse acceleration?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Yeah when i played earlier the mouse felt totally weird...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70*


Lots of people including myself are experiencing really quick moments of stutter...


I fixed all of this w/ this...










Also, YMMV, but Ultra's running playable on a single 560 Ti...sort of, lol.


----------



## iCrap

released in EST. Amazing game. Will play more tomorrow...
One thing though, does it work in eyefinity?


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Man this is irritating. I get into the map run around then the game crashes.. is this still the beta?...

anyone else getting this?


----------



## consume

The mouse movement is completely fudged..


----------



## kiwiasian

Haha people are complaining already.


----------



## iCrap

Dunno what you guys are talking about with the mouse... its fine for me. A little fast by default but that it.


----------



## consume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iCrap*


Dunno what you guys are talking about with the mouse... its fine for me. A little fast by default but that it.


It's like...im lagging..but i'm not


----------



## tyuo9980

will pick the game up immediately after school 2moro. cant wait.

but before then i gotta study for my math and accounting unit tests


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Sorry for not reading through the 2k+ pages but my download says 100% and then it goes to finalizing and then I get an error saying that there is a problem with the download service please try again later. I have the latest Origin and tried restarting it and my computer and nothing works.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh they really nerfed snipers to the max :[ thank you complainers for ruining something just because you suck


----------



## SS_Patrick

Quality USA server if anyone so chooses to play

64 slot conquest









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...-1000-Tickets/


----------



## NateN34

Holy cow this game looks amazing on only high!

Hands down the best graphic game thus far.

EDIT: For those with mouse lag issues, disable raw input.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Did anybody else install the new nvidia drivers and have 3d visions enabled by default for some reason?

I dunno if it had affected the way the game run but I can swear I don't have stuttering like I did when it was on.

Really weird..


----------



## Willanhanyard

Whew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## razaice

Game is amazing. Anyone know how to see your ping while playing?


----------



## tyuo9980

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


ugh they really nerfed snipers to the max :[ thank you complainers for ruining something just because you suck


AFAIK the damage is the same as the beta. they just fixed the glitch where the bullet would do more damage to a player tahts running.


----------



## meru

how the heck do i start co-op, me and my friend is on it and it doesn't START.


----------



## c0ld

Argh battlelog is giving me a headache!!!!!!!!

How do I join this crap just stays on "Matchmaking"


----------



## dir_d

battlelog dosent support waterfox 64bit?


----------



## Kamakazi

Is anybody else having crashing issues?

If I try to run on anything but low it hits some mythical 1.2GB RAM usage for bf3.exe and then crashes.


----------



## meru

tell me about it, you have to refresh repeatedly just to see updates on your com center,


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*


AFAIK the damage is the same as the beta. they just fixed the glitch where the bullet would do more damage to a player tahts running.


Doubt it since it took me 3 headshots to kill a guy :[ Lets hope the bolt action is better.


----------



## critical46

awww it's impossible to get in a game!


----------



## flipd

COM Center is so bad, it's horrible!


----------



## TwiggLe

It's new, it's shiny, there's most likely a **** ton of people trying to use it at the same time. 
It's going to have issues....


----------



## snoball




----------



## gl0ry

Anyone noticing little micro stutters in campaign mode? Haven't tried multiplayer yet.


----------



## Aaron91

Played for about 1hour and 30 minutes. My impressions, damage seems slightly less than BETA, but that could just be me i've been awake for 26 hours and couldn't aim at all XD, no crashes so far. With Vsync off i've had stuttering issues running a crossfire setup, seemed to smoothen with vsync on. Anyways its been amazing! I'm off to bed


----------



## FiX

Released on Thursday here in NZ


----------



## c0ld

OMG, launched Singleplayer for a bit FFFFFUUUU looks awesome!

Everything on Max with 2XMSAA 61-79FPS on the train part I exited ir eally wanna play multiplayer!


----------



## dezahp

Is there a way to make sure that I have the CAPS 3 installed?


----------



## timma100

Anyone else having this bug?

  
 You Tube  



 
 Driving me crazy


----------



## djpheer

1 minute in and already i find a COMPLETELY game breaking bug for me. I use Q and W to straf back and forth respectively. Apparantly the Q button is the default button to issue commands/spot and even if u clear it out completely, change it to another key, whatever, the Q button still functions in that regard. Therefor I cannot play since everytime i try to straf left it locks me up and tries to issue commands. GG EA, I knew you wouldn't let me down. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


















































































































lucky! i have to wait for the ups/fedex guy to come tomorrow


----------



## kiwiasian

Ok. HUD elements are not working at all. When I load the game the entire screen is blue and blurred (just like beta). I can't see the squad deployment menu or anything else. When I hit enter it goes in game, and I can play it...but my ammo, map HUD elements are not visible...

And it's not even using my first GPU...what?

Also, first time I've seen a game alone take my RAM usage up to 8 GB


----------



## Blackops_2

I'm running it on ultra with 4xAA 16xAF AA scale high HBAO on @ 1920x1080 and it feels just as smooth as beta. Weird didn't think the 470 would be able to keep up. That being said i've only tried the campaign so far.


----------



## Anthony360

the game overall is awesome!!!

but there are some things that bother me, like why is the server browsing threw a web browser?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin;15442875*
> Where's Back to Karkand?


wont be released for a while... if you pre-ordered you get it free, if not you have to pay for it.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15443221*
> Is there a way to make sure that I have the CAPS 3 installed?


Download http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx and install then check in Control Panel, that's it.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Why do i keep crashing!?


----------



## razaice

CAP 3 made my game stutter. It's working perfect now that I uninstalled it.


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;15443250*
> Why do i keep crashing!?


Uninstall the Preview Drivers, restart PC and install latest WHQL Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz;15443250*
> Why do i keep crashing!?


Same here :/


----------



## JoeyTB

Well thats sp out of the way, now to take to the skies!

My quick review of sp - As linear as something gets but with interesting plot left me asking questions during a few missions, cut scenes are good and fun vehicle parts. Thats about it lol.


----------



## WizrdSleevz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ken1649;15443264*
> Uninstall the Preview Drivers, restart PC and install latest WHQL Catalyst 11.9 + CAP3.
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx


11.9 was already installed & so was CAP3..
I'll try this again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105;15443265*
> Same here :/


I get to play for like 10 seconds then I freeze/crash. If I disable Crossfire I get to play for like 1 minute then I crash..

Its pissing me off.


----------



## labbu63

Guys question SSAO or HBAO?


----------



## Gunslash

It's GREAT so far! Performance is great on sig rig but I want a bit more! Everything [email protected] 4x AA/16X AF everything else as high as it would go. Some maps it dips in the 30s in heavy areas, but usually stays at 50+fps


----------



## MrSleepin

crashed in menu for me already...

also, why the Ffffffffffffkk does it load the game through my internet browser! takes forever to even start!

i just wanna play the campaign, and it wont even load up the game now!!!


----------



## Pendulum

"You were disconnected from the server." x3 [at the last kill ofc]
"You were kicked by an administrator." x2
Game froze.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gl0ry*


Anyone noticing little micro stutters in campaign mode? Haven't tried multiplayer yet.


Yeah, try disabling motion blur and that solved it for me.


----------



## dezahp

I'm guessing the CAP 3 profile takes effect right after installing it without having to do anything?


----------



## Ken1649

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WizrdSleevz*


11.9 was already installed & so was CAP3..
I'll try this again.

I get to play for like 10 seconds then I freeze/crash. If I disable Crossfire I get to play for like 1 minute then I crash..

Its pissing me off.










Start a new thread for Crossfire users with issues, I will help you there. Send me a PM with your thread.

This one is moving too fast, don't have time to read them all


----------



## Ghost23

Guy's let me say it again.

CAP 3 WILL CAUSE YOUR GAME TO STUTTER HORRIBLY.

DO NOT INSTALL IT.

Hopefully AMD will come out with a new CAP SOON.


----------



## tyuo9980

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


Guys question SSAO or HBAO?


hbao is better but its more taxing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tyuo9980*


hbao is better but its more taxing.


It's more taxing, but not as taxing as BFBC2's HBAO.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Just got my copy from gamestop. Installing it now =))). God the lines at gamestop where insane! i was standing outside for an hour. I didn't know it was going to be cold and windy too!


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Just got my copy from gamestop. Installing it now =))). God the lines at gamestop where insane! i was standing outside for an hour. I didn't know it was going to be cold and windy too!


should have went to wal mart....


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*


should have went to wal mart....


I know but walmart doesn't offer Back to Kakand and the Warfare pack! Gamestop gave me the warfare pack which doesn't come out for 3 months for everyone esle.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


I know but walmart doesn't offer Back to Kakand and the Warfare pack! Gamestop gave me the warfare pack which doesn't come out for 3 months for everyone esle.


Origin would of gave you all that. Plus pre-loading, plus VPN for early access.

Anyways..

Single-player is awesome. CoD is a joke compared to this. And MP is a blast! BC2 isn't even a thought anymore. Now, this. This is a true sequel!


----------



## Ratjack

this game is amazing


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


I know but walmart doesn't offer Back to Kakand and the Warfare pack!* Gamestop gave me the warfare pack which doesn't come out for 3 months for everyone esle.*


It unlocks the same time for everyone ,preorders just get it for free when it does. Picking up my copy at gamestop tomorrow morning after class. See you all in game.


----------



## Willanhanyard

WHEW!!! This is so awesome!!!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


my weapon unlocks keep resetting.... why is that?


i just remember i should uninstall bc2 around now


----------



## Sylon

To those who got the PC version, where is the product code? I just got it from best buy, trying to install but I can't find the product code anywhere...there's just three pieces of paper in the box aside from the 2 game DVDs. Can't find it....


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


my weapon unlocks keep resetting.... why is that?


when i read this and looked at your avatar..i lol'ed! really hard haha.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


To those who got the PC version, where is the product code? I just got it from best buy, trying to install but I can't find the product code anywhere...there's just three pieces of paper in the box aside from the 2 game DVDs. Can't find it....










its on the back of the gray game manual...took be a bit to find it too.


----------



## Backfat

Does anybody know how to stop the console from popping up when pressing the ~ key? It's very annoying. I keep hitting it accidentally.

Also I've been in 3 matches so far, have yet to finish due to white screen crashes.


----------



## kiwiasian

Is anyone with Crossfire getting 0% usage on first GPU


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *timma100*


Anyone else having this bug?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euNUwXS_QPc
Driving me crazy


That is a DICE release day feature.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I'm getting crazy stuttering. Can't really play at all. My score's down the drain because I keep dying at unexpected times. Now to abandon the game until either Nvidia or DICE release a fix.


----------



## hp.

what is the actual download size ? its 100% and still downloading for me at 11.4 gb..i think it will download till 13.6


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow mad lag and keep crashing. DICE has some work to do.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Wow mad lag and keep crashing. DICE has some work to do.


I don't have these issues. IMO this release is MUCH better then BC2's.


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Is anyone with Crossfire getting 0% usage on first GPU


Yes, I fixed by restarting computer.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Wow mad lag and keep crashing. DICE has some work to do.


It keeps crashing for me jesus christ ! on the plus side idk how but i got my DAO gun from the warfare pack sweet! but the crash is killing me!


----------



## Liquidpain

Can some OCN members friend me on Origin?
I have no friends.








Origin I.D.: LIQUIDPAIN01


----------



## hp.

Can someone tell me whats actual game size ????


----------



## Backfat

So I guess there are no 64 player rush maps then... seems it's only for conquest.


----------



## c0ld

Some input guys multiplayer is running butter smooth for me with everyhitng MAX + 2XMSAA getting around 55-65fps ocationally dips to 49FPS


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


So I guess there are no 64 player rush maps then... seems it's only for conquest.


I would love that too I am so discombobulated cause of the sheer size of the maps.


----------



## hp.

Comon my third post , PLEASE tell me actual game size , its 100% done for me still downloading at 11.4gb


----------



## dezahp

CAP 3 hasn't made me crash or major stutter so far so it seems to be ok for me...this game is ridiculous. To me it looks so much better than during the beta


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Anyone else who had the Generic Error 7049:5 find a fix for it? its really annoying not being able to play. thanks for any help.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


CAP 3 hasn't made me crash or major stutter so far so it seems to be ok for me...this game is ridiculous. To me it looks so much better than during the beta


Are you on 11.9 or 11.10?


----------



## CallsignVega

This video shows really strange GPU usage on my 120Hz portrait Eyefinity system using 2x 6990. Only GPU core #1 and #4 are being used.

http://youtu.be/zPACzI9yUSA?hd=1


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


Comon my third post , PLEASE tell me actual game size , its 100% done for me still downloading at 11.4gb


11.4 man


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


Comon my third post , PLEASE tell me actual game size , its 100% done for me still downloading at 11.4gb


It is 11.4GB, that was what mine was.


----------



## labbu63

found a bug in SP if you are running by pressing "W" and then start sprinting with SHIFT you can let go of "W" and you shall still be sprinting weird


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Can some OCN members friend me on Origin?
I have no friends.








Origin I.D.: LIQUIDPAIN01


lol same! i added you


----------



## naizarak

Game definitely runs better than the BETA, but I'm still a little bugged about my performance. I just get the feeling that my 6970 is being bottlenecked by the Phenom...I'll wait for benchmarks to come out but I think I can safely say that a 2500k is pretty much necessary for 60FPS+ gameplay.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


lol same! i added you










Nice! I have a mic but its not set up yet. I am still a team player though.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


That is a DICE release day feature.


The beta did that to me. I had to unplug my Logitech Momo wheel.
If you have a joystick or wheel you may need to calibrate it. Or just unplug it.


----------



## Ghost23

Ghost052395 on Origin, add me and let's play


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Are you on 11.9 or 11.10?


11.10 preview 3


----------



## TG_bigboss

god i wish the did a preload for the disc xD im on 46%. I want to play tonight! at this rate i cant since i got class in the morning.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


found a bug in SP if you are running by pressing "W" and then start sprinting with SHIFT you can let go of "W" and you shall still be sprinting weird


I think there is an option or a separate keybind for run, like 'Run (hold)' or something like that. I might be wrong.


----------



## jackeyjoe

By the sound of it this is a true DICE release... I'm glad I'm not missing out on much









Also, I hear there is the console present in both SP and MP. Have we got an official list of commands yet?


----------



## ljason8eg

Singleplayer is pretty fun so far. Crashed to the desktop a couple times though :/


----------



## Chilly

Anyone else installation being very slow?


----------



## crashoran

This is the most amazing game I've ever played, period. I'm all ultra, 2xmsaa, no motion blur, 1920x1080 with 40fps on 64 player maps. gtx460


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


By the sound of it this is a true DICE release... I'm glad I'm not missing out on much









Also, I hear there is the console present in both SP and MP. Have we got an official list of commands yet?


It's pretty polished. Nothing like BC2 when it was released... absolutely nothing. It's functionally solid and not too buggy at all.

I thought the worst but DICE apparently put their workforce into finishing the game in such little time - not to say there aren't bugs or things that could use work.


----------



## Inverse

Anyone got a fix for super long loading times? Talking 3-5m, makes no sense. I'd load in like less than 60 seconds in the Beta. :< I'm reinstalling the game now, but this is really nerve wracking. Haven't had any fun with the game at all tonight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


It's pretty polished. Nothing like BC2 when it was released... absolutely nothing. It's functionally solid and not too buggy at all.


Go to the Battlelog Tech Support forums and say this again. Just because you're not having issues doesn't mean thousands aren't.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4624694388054/


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Nice! I have a mic but its not set up yet. I am still a team player though.


I don't have a mic. my brother came over to my apartment and "borrowed" it...I'm never going to see it again. haha. But deff a team player. its what i liked about BF series. Its team play


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Anyone else installation being very slow?


Yes.

I wonder if there is a way to bypass the Origin-based installation and let users do the installation themselves...


----------



## staryoshi

I just got the green light, but I'll wait until tomorrow morning. I'm in no hurry


----------



## psyside

@ Inverse, lower the settings, that helped to many users during the beta.

BTW kinda glad game will be available a bit later here in EU, Dice will have time for a patch or 2 before i start playing it, YAY


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Anyone else installation being very slow?


ME!! god its still at 46% says that it still has 45mins left! and there is a second Disc too!!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Anyone got a fix for super long loading times? Talking 3-5m, makes no sense. I'd load in like less than 60 seconds in the Beta. :< I'm reinstalling the game now, but this is really nerve wracking. Haven't had any fun with the game at all tonight.


Just tab out, and chill while it loads. Im having this issue too but It's not ruining my fun.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Anyone got a fix for super long loading times? Talking 3-5m, makes no sense. I'd load in like less than 60 seconds in the Beta. :< I'm reinstalling the game now, but this is really nerve wracking. Haven't had any fun with the game at all tonight.

Go to the Battlelog Tech Support forums and say this again. Just because you're not having issues doesn't mean thousands aren't.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4624694388054/


I'm not having issues either at all. I betting its more half/half. BC2 was extremely buggy and laggy though. BF3 is not.


----------



## Emu105

So I've been disconnected 4times in the past 3 mins...


----------



## k0rnh0li0

got my BF3 installing W00t!


----------



## 428cobra

i just put in second disc says around 12 mins left for me scratch that 4 mins come on!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripelivejam

asked something similar before but didn't get a clear answer. would the framerate going from being smooth for a while then stuttering for a couple seconds be a symptom of a CPU bottleneck? or would that just cause generally low framerates? have c2d [email protected] 3.4ghz, 4gb ddr2 800, hd 6850 w/ catalyst 11.10 preview v3. running at ultra with 2x MSAA, low antialiasing post, 4x anisotropic filter, and ssao.

this is in singleplayer but i suppose it could also be glitches/driver issue? if you say it's just my cpu try to give a little more explanation/justification for your response please. thanks for the help!

p.s. seems to be stuttering during the intro movies too, eugh...


----------



## Hexa

Man I just got it and my down load only took like an hour maybe? Anyway I'm not even bothering launching it right now as I just reformated and I have a ton of damn Windows updates to install first.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripelivejam*


asked something similar before but didn't get a clear answer. would the framerate going from being smooth for a while then stuttering for a couple seconds be a symptom of a CPU bottleneck? or would that just cause generally low framerates? have c2d [email protected] 3.4ghz, 4gb ddr2 800, hd 6850 w/ catalyst 11.10 preview v3. running at ultra with 2x MSAA, low antialiasing post, 4x anisotropic filter, and ssao.

this is in singleplayer but i suppose it could also be glitches/driver issue? if you say it's just my cpu try to give a little more explanation/justification for your response please. thanks for the help!

p.s. seems to be stuttering during the intro movies too, eugh...


Uninstal CAP3, if that dont help, try 11.9 WHQL.


----------



## DEEBS808

damn a few more hours and ill have mine.


----------



## Ratjack

anybody want to squad up? im tired have having a captain... whatever he is called. on my team camping in the spawn sniping.

add me on origin : Ratjack


----------



## hp.

Any solution for this







I downloaded 11.5 out of 11.4 , still doing







100% is already done


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Yes.

I wonder if there is a way to bypass the Origin-based installation and let users do the installation themselves...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


ME!! god its still at 46% says that it still has 45mins left! and there is a second Disc too!!




















































I'm on the second disk now, but after the first part of installation it will be very slow but then it will pick up it's pace with the second disk. It's about a 10-15 minute wait with the last part of the first disk


----------



## hp.

Can you properties your bf3 folder and tell me stats?

Mine is : 1,833 Files, 119 Folders

Size:11.5 GB (12,409,021,051 bytes)

Size on disk : 11.5 GB (12,413,255,680 bytes)


----------



## crashdummy35

Put your Audio on War Tapes...


----------



## ShaneS429

Not sure if this was mentioned but just found out once my game crashed. For those on the PC, Nvidia released new drivers today (285.62)

"This is the recommended driver for Battlefield 3. It contains several performance and compatibility enhancements for the final release of the game."


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaneS429*


Not sure if this was mentioned but just found out once my game crashed. For those on the PC, Nvidia released new drivers today (285.62)

"This is the recommended driver for Battlefield 3. It contains several performance and compatibility enhancements for the final release of the game."


awesome. THANK YOU


----------



## Chilly

After installing the game, I suggest you guys restart your computer


----------



## ShaneS429

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


After installing the game, I suggest you guys restart your computer










All taken care of once it hard-locked my machine


----------



## 428cobra

patching now almost there weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Backfat

WHAT THE HELL KEEPS CRASHING!!! 5 games in a row, haven't finished ONE!


----------



## adamski07

1st game! "Your team won!"
















I'm getting 70 fps.. xfire 6950 with 11.10 preview driver. No crashing at all after a game.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


WHAT THE HELL KEEPS CRASHING!!! 5 games in a row, haven't finished ONE!


Happen to me... ****s killing! me


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Just tab out, and chill while it loads. Im having this issue too but It's not ruining my fun.


Sorry, but 5 minute loading that ends up going into a game that crashes or is over, etc~ is really aggravating. Especially between matches when I have to deal with it again.


----------



## dezahp

Anyone have any idea if my friend can install the 10.10 preview 3 and CAP 3 driver for his laptop? He told me his card is a 6750mobile


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEEBS808*


damn a few more hours and ill have mine.


I know yeah, I just flew back from Oregon today and tried to get a physical copy there but it was a no go since they're only 3 hours ahead of us. Now I'm stuck with either waiting in a stupid long line at gamestop for hours, or I can just show up around 12:45 walk in and walk out.


----------



## Zzari

Just played a couple matches with no hiccups at all. Everything on ultra w/ 4x MSAA and HSAO but motion blur disabled (I'm not a fan). Getting steady 60 FPS with Vsync on @ 1080p w/ single GTX580 1.5GB @ 900/1800/2100. Graphics are noticeably better than beta and everything looks amazing!

Loading is taking a "little" longer than usual, but I'm still loading maps in under a minute. Debating whether or not to re-install on to my SSD instead of my HDD...but that'll have to be done another time.

FYI I'm using the Nvidia drivers released today if that helps anyone.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Put your Audio on War Tapes...


Explain.


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I know yeah, I just flew back from Oregon today and tried to get a physical copy there but it was a no go since they're only 3 hours ahead of us. Now I'm stuck with either waiting in a stupid long line at gamestop for hours, or I can just show up around 12:45 walk in and walk out.


What if I just arrive at 12:00 AM, what are the cons??


----------



## TG_bigboss

What do war tapes doo? i did it on Beta and the was a bit difference in the sound.


----------



## hick

No crashes or anything on my game (only playing single player) I don't even need to crossfire game runs like butter on High.


----------



## Backfat

Now I can't even join a game, it keeps saying "disconnected from the login server" over and over.


----------



## usmcz

Just played through the whole campaign. Not that bad, but not "blown away" either. I know, I know, BF3 is not 'campaign-oriented' but it was still pretty neat. Real linear MW3 like and the story wasn't half bad. The Russian guys are pretty B.A.

It auto-set me to "Ultra" settings at 1920x1080 with a 5970 and the game ran fine never any glitches.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


What do war tapes doo? i did it on Beta and the was a bit difference in the sound.


More dynamic range in the sounds. Makes explosions and other loud sounds louder than normal. I don't like it too much. Sounds fake.


----------



## snoball

Ran great on my sig rig! 60 FPS min it seemed whenever I looked. High all down the list 2x AA. Will try upping settings 2mro.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


anyone care to post properties of your bf3 folder ?

Mine is : 1,833 Files, 119 Folders

Size:11.5 GB (12,409,021,051 bytes)

Size on disk : 11.5 GB (12,413,255,680 bytes)

so i can check where is the problem


1,823 files,122 folders 11.4 gb size on disk retail copy


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


anyone care to post properties of your bf3 folder ?

Mine is : 1,833 Files, 119 Folders

Size:11.5 GB (12,409,021,051 bytes)

Size on disk : 11.5 GB (12,413,255,680 bytes)

so i can check where is the problem


6306 files 270 folders

Size: 19.0 GB (20,487,771,952 bytes)

size on disk: 19.0 GB (20,502,056,960 bytes)

but this is after being installed so that might make a big difference. I think download was around 11.1 or .4 or something.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


anyone care to post properties of your bf3 folder ?

Mine is : 1,833 Files, 119 Folders

Size:11.5 GB (12,409,021,051 bytes)

Size on disk : 11.5 GB (12,413,255,680 bytes)

so i can check where is the problem


Stop spamming.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hp.*


anyone care to post properties of your bf3 folder ?

Mine is : 1,833 Files, 119 Folders

Size:11.5 GB (12,409,021,051 bytes)

Size on disk : 11.5 GB (12,413,255,680 bytes)

so i can check where is the problem


Stop spamming


----------



## hp.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


6306 files 270 folders

Size: 19.0 GB (20,487,771,952 bytes)

size on disk: 19.0 GB (20,502,056,960 bytes)

but this is after being installed so that might make a big difference. I think download was around 11.1 or .4 or something.


How can u have that much ? Omg i am sooo confused............................

people sat 11.4 is playble and you playing at ^this........... what should i do now....


----------



## Liquidpain

Its 2 a.m. here. Must sleep. lol! I'll be on in the morning before work though.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Anyone have any idea if my friend can install the 10.10 preview 3 and CAP 3 driver for his laptop since his card is a 6750m?


Sorry for bump lol but my friend is raging in vent because he can't install the 11.9 drivers for his laptop so I'm just trying to help him out.


----------



## Clawbog

Does anyone know which maps have the Su-39 and the A-10?


----------



## Backfat

This thread is a train wreck.


----------



## Exostenza

dezahp said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> 
> Anyone have any idea if my friend can install the 10.10 preview 3 and CAP 3 driver for his laptop since his card is a 6750m?
> 
> Sorry for bump lol but my friend is raging in vent because he can't install the 11.9 drivers for his laptop so I'm just trying to help him out.
> 
> 
> He has to download the mobile version of the drivers - not the desktop version.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Anyone have any idea if my friend can install the 10.10 preview 3 and CAP 3 driver for his laptop since his card is a 6750m?

Sorry for bump lol but my friend is raging in vent because he can't install the 11.9 drivers for his laptop so I'm just trying to help him out.


The CAP 3 driver causes lots of stuttering. Just use the 11.10 preview 3 driver alone and it'll be perfect.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Anyone else not really like post AA? Using 4xAA msaa, but not really liking the post AA, feel like it blurs the image too much. I've tried low/medium/high, but still. Anyone else?


----------



## dezahp

There are no mobile drivers though or just can't find them and he's unable to install the 11.9 because he's getting an error.


----------



## johnadams

no issues at all so far. other than the fact that I don't prefer origin or battlelog


----------



## ripelivejam

very n00b question, sure it's been asked dozens of times but cba to look through entire thread, how do i uninstall CAP3 driver? don't see it listed under add/remove programs and it's not listed as an option when running the catalyst uninstall. thanks.


----------



## Zcypot

Game is running good, still need CAP drivers because only 1 gpu is doing the work atm, but I am getting 40-60fps on ultra(1920x1200 resolution).


----------



## importflip

Separate entry. Should say Catalyst Application Profiles


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ripelivejam*


very n00b question, sure it's been asked dozens of times but cba to look through entire thread, how do i uninstall CAP3 driver? don't see it listed under add/remove programs and it's not listed as an option when running the catalyst uninstall. thanks.


It should be called "application profiles" or something like that. You can uninstall it in control panel and then programs and features.


----------



## Kreeker

Can someone confirm if Tehran Highway has something wrong with it, like a memory leak or something... because everytime I play that map it is soooooo laggy.


----------



## 428cobra

help game wont start after release check thingy pops up.Do i gotta wait till 3 am im est


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Sorry, but 5 minute loading that ends up going into a game that crashes or is over, etc~ is really aggravating. Especially between matches when I have to deal with it again.


Lower the settings...


----------



## Genome852

What's the difference between sensitivity and mouse sensitivity in the optiions?

Also, why is there now a *ton of negative acceleration*, when there wasn't much in the beta?


----------



## dezahp

Is co-op different from campaign?


----------



## kiwiasian

Why can't I see the menu screen???


----------



## 428cobra

working now i think here i go lol


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun;15442829*
> Has amazon shipped any of your orders yet? Little nervous now its been saying soon to be shipped since the afternoon


Yes:

_*Tracking Information:
Status:In transit
Ship Carrier: UPS
Tracking ID: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Latest Eventhoenix AZ
Departure Scan - October 24, 2011 10:03:00 PM*_

Ordered Friday and got the same day delivery as release.
It's on track to be delivered Tuesday sometime.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


There are no mobile drivers though or just can't find them and he's unable to install the 11.9 because he's getting an error.


http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...b_win7-64.aspx

Those are for win 7 x64.... if he doesn't have that just change it in the url.

All you guys needed to do was go to amd.com and find the appropriate mobile drivers... very, very simple stuff.


----------



## psyside

Sorry guys but i cant stop listening to this EPIC soundtrack at first i hated it, but now IM SO IMPRESSED!!

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHCOKxcIzYs


----------



## 428cobra

Sorry, Something technical went wrong
We're going to sort it out and have things back to normal really soon.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


Sorry, Something technical went wrong
We're going to sort it out and have things back to normal really soon.


??


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownloa...b_win7-64.aspx

Those are for win 7 x64.... if he doesn't have that just change it in the url.

All you guys needed to do was go to amd.com and find the appropriate mobile drivers... very, very simple stuff.


Well...like I said he can't install it because it keeps giving him an error. He's just going to wait until the official drivers come out for mobility cards.


----------



## ripelivejam

couldn't find the application profiles to uninstall so assuming it wasn't installed in the first place or i removed it before and forgot about it. thx for the help anyway. seems like it is related to how high i've bumped the quality. turned it all the way down to low to test







and zero stuttering. will try to find a happy medium.


----------



## JoeyTB

If anyone wants to play Co-op and has skype or something like that feel free to add me - JoeyTBND


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Seriously guys, tell everyone u know who plays FPS. This game is epic. I played for an hour and fell in love. Immersion is everything and this game ooozes it. Played with no lag, silky smooth 60fps avg maxed out and immediately knew dice hit a home run. I'm super pissed reviewers even had the nerve to judge the single player when people including me wont even touch it. This game should be 10/10 as it brings the battlefield to u in a way no game before it could. Bless u dice. I hope u make a fortune! We need to start a campaign to get this hand to outsell MW3!! _____________


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Well...like I said he can't install it because it keeps giving him an error. He's just going to wait until the official drivers come out for mobility cards.


That link is for the official mobile drivers...

Sent from my HTC ShooterU using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaded War

Hopefully I will get my game from amazon today.

Wish I was able to get the digital version so I could be playing now, but this is a curse.


Anyone else get the physical copy?


----------



## FreekyGTi

im going to assume that quick match is broken due to the fact that ive sat there waiting for it for at least 10 minutes for it to find a match and never does


----------



## Twitchn

I have a physical copy that i picked up tonight at the local Best Buy.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


I'm super pissed reviewers even had the nerve to judge the single player when people including me wont even touch it.


Are you kidding? I'm pissed that you think the single player campaign shouldn't be reviewed. Its a huge part of nearly every game. But nahhhhhhhh it clearly doesn't matter. Derp

Ugh, I want to flame you so hard.


----------



## c0ld

Some late night pwning ^_^ Evrything maxed out with 2XMSAA


----------



## McAlberts

thank the lord this has been a blast all night. the random squads i have been on actually work together. just a shame i can't talk to them. or am i missing something?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


Are you kidding? I'm pissed that you think the single player campaign shouldn't be reviewed. Its a huge part of nearly every game. But nahhhhhhhh it clearly doesn't matter. Derp

Ugh, I want to flame you so hard.



Why should the overall score of the game be affected because the campaign wasn't as amazing as the reviewer intended it to be? The multo-player is years of gameplay vs 8 hours of shooting bots! It's unfair to lower the score of something so monumental because clearly Dice main focus was MP! Its like saying if modern warfare 3 had the most amazing campaign ever and average multi-player does it deserve a higher overall score? Hell no. That's my point!


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Why should the overall score of the game be affected because the campaign wasn't as amazing as the reviewer intended it to be? The multo-player is years of gameplay vs 8 hours of shooting bots! It's unfair to lower the score of something so monumental because clearly Dice main focus was MP! Its like saying if modern warfare 3 had the most amazing campaign ever and average multi-player does it deserve a higher overall score? Hell no. That's my point!


wow... i have no words at all for this


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*


Are you kidding? I'm pissed that you think the single player campaign shouldn't be reviewed. Its a huge part of nearly every game. But nahhhhhhhh it clearly doesn't matter. Derp

Ugh, I want to flame you so hard.


you MUST be new to the BF franchise if you think singleplayer is a big part of the game. maybe you mean all other games, but BF has never concentrated on singleplayer very much and the game score should not suffer because of it.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Well its because ur an imbecile, IGN gave this game a 9.0 what a joke They spent more tine talking about single player then anything else.


----------



## Zcypot

Second time I get this :\\...


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Second time I get this :\\...











Not the games fault bro.


----------



## Genome852

I made a thread on the battlelog forums about the very noticeable mouse acceleration problem. I'd appreciate it if you guys could chime in (if you feel it too), so it becomes more noticed and patched sooner:

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf...4624695211353/

Thanks.


----------



## dteg

i love how it only bluescreens on 2/3 screens


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


Second time I get this :\\...











Oh don't worry... you are not alone.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


wow... i have no words at all for this


 Well its because ur an imbecile, IGN gave this game a 9.0 what a joke They spent more tine talking about single player then anything else. Nothing can touch this game. This game does twitch shooting, close quarters combat, large scale battles, strategy etc. This game does it better than any other. How can u detract from that because the campaign was linear. Scores matter to people, it costs companies money and this game deserves all of it since it is gonna take all of my time


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i love how it only bluescreens on 2/3 screens










the other one is the active display adapter or w/e. Doesnt turn on until it enters in windows.

This is my first BSOD since I got my OC stable back in may....


----------



## SimplyTheBest

If u have the newest drivers try setting ur computer to stock speeds or up ur voltage, this game really is taxing! And make sure ur not cloning ur display as well.


----------



## Zcypot

Doing a repair JiC atm, It asked me if I had the game up to date when trying to join a server.

Hopefully new drivers and patch comes out for these issues soon.


----------



## Jarobata

Game is pretty excellent. Couple of concerns.

First off, I'll be getting 60-100 fps and it will randomly drop down to 30 and lock up a bit. Anyone else experiencing this kind of behavior?

Secondly, my buddy is loading maps significantly faster than me. He has a 2600k at 4.5ghz, 8 gigs of memory, and a 580 sli. It's not the video cards I'm sure, and he doesn't have an SSD. Is it the memory, the cpu, or both that's causing this?

Thanks


----------



## Ghost23

If I get disconnected one more time my hand is going through my monitor


----------



## Russ369

Well thats great... I cant change the fricken graphics settings without the game getting stuck... COOL


----------



## Ghost23

Didn't they say there would be a day 1 patch? I assume that patch comes today, the 25th?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

join game - play for 3 minutes - disconnect
EVERY TIME

QQQQQQQ

Quote:



Didn't they say there would be a day 1 patch? I assume that patch comes today, the 25th?


ordering off of origin gets you the patch included iirc


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Didn't they say there would be a day 1 patch? I assume that patch comes today, the 25th?


It was already on the preload, you are pretty much playing the day 1 patch.


----------



## dteg

i dislike the jets, and you only have 2 viewing angles: chase cam and in the cockpit.. PLUS when joysticks are plugged in the mouse and shooting doesn't work, but as soon as you unplug it everything works..


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


join game - play for 3 minutes - disconnect
EVERY TIME

QQQQQQQ

ordering off of origin gets you the patch included iirc


Yeah this disconnect thing just started happening to me.

RAGE.


----------



## Narynan

Does crossfire seem to working for anyone with stock 11.9 drivers?

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hunt1516*


No problems here, running it maxed out at 1080p 60-100+ FPS with 6970 crossfire, seems really well optimized


May I ask what drivers your using and what CAP? I'm having stuttering issues with 10.10 V3 and Latest Cap. Also one of the supposed fixes to this is to disable hyper threading, haven't tried it yet. Currently at school.


----------



## pifive

Amazing game !!! for those with connection troubles try to log off from battlelog then rejoin if that still happening do reboot machine.

Nvidia just released new drivers for BF3. Check Nvidia site for download.


----------



## SimpleTech

The rubber banding is driving me nuts but at least on the good side I've been doing fairly well. Was 5-0 last round by not doing much. Heh.


----------



## calavera

single player....scripted but awesome
co-op....repetitive but awesome
multi player...some bugs but awesome to the max

I love this game.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

game is so fun


----------



## razaice

Yeah definitely fun. 64 player games can be intense.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone has a good mic suggestion to give me??

something decent not too costly of course


----------



## ripelivejam

grand bazaar was pretty insane with like 20 people advancing down an exploding, gunfire-ridden alleyway all at once


----------



## Ghost23

I'd be having fun if I could get in a game that wasnt lagging to the max :|


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


I'd be having fun if I could get in a game that wasnt lagging to the max :|


You're getting lag even when you pick one with a low ping?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


You're getting lag even when you pick one with a low ping?


Yeah, and I checked my connection, everything is all good here, 19 ping to my server, and it's downtime so my speeds are super high, 50mbs +

But a BF3 server with say, 19-30 ping, rubberbands and lags HORRIBLY.


----------



## TriviumKM

I just want to be able to bind keys to my mouse. Is that too much to ask? lol


----------



## VettePilot

I am too even with pings as low as 23. I am also confused as to who I should be shooting since their are no enemy indicators that I can see like in the beta.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


You're getting lag even when you pick one with a low ping?


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I am too even with pings as low as 23. I am also confused as to who I should be shooting since their are no enemy indicators that I can see like in the beta.


I noticed this too...no red names on top of enemy heads haha. Makes it hard to tell who's who.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*


I am too even with pings as low as 23. I am also confused as to who I should be shooting since their are no enemy indicators that I can see like in the beta.


Your team should have blue indicators and the other is red.


----------



## ban916

Best game I've played in a long while!! Excited for karkland!! Man this is going to take up my free time.


----------



## mjpd1983

Very excited for this game. Can anyone tell me if the squad feature has been changed like they said? are we able to change/configure squads in game? or is that patch still coming. Man im so looking forward to this.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Your team should have blue indicators and the other is red.


Hey Raza, just curious, what is your CPU/NB voltage for that 2800 clock?


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Hey Raza, just curious, what is your CPU/NB voltage for that 2800 clock?


1.2625. The cpu is 1.55. 24/7


----------



## Ubeermench

Still hasn't showed up in origin.... This origin crap is horrible! I wish they had it on steam


----------



## chu816

does anybody know what kind of settings i can play the game on with my sig rig?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


1.2625. The cpu is 1.55. 24/7



1.55? Jesus o_o


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chu816*


does anybody know what kind of settings i can play the game on with my sig rig?


Should be good on high!


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


1.55? Jesus o_o


I've been told that's the highest you should go for 24/7 use. Apparently people have been using that voltage for multiple years with no degradation or problem of any kind. You just need to be able to keep the temps low enough.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


I've been told that's the highest you should go for 24/7 use. Apparently people have been using that voltage for multiple years with no degradation or problem of any kind. You just need to be able to keep the temps low enough.


Hey man, if it's stable and good temps, why not?









My cpu idles in the 20's atm but not with my 4 ghz OC, I'm reworking my OC, it wasn't as stable as I thought


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I CANNOT get in dammit.


----------



## Zcypot

another BSOD. I think i am going to go to sleep... Hopefully they patch this crap.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I CANNOT get in dammit.


That's what *he* said.


----------



## Hexa

I'm trying to join the overclock.net platoon but everytime I click the button to apply nothing happens


----------



## ?Dirty?

i played 3 hr with out any problems


----------



## VettePilot

IT should be that way all the time or atleast when you aim at them, but that is not what si going on. Also I am stuck running in eyefinity. I can not get it to go to single screen without it freezing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Your team should have blue indicators and the other is red.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Even campaign doesnt seem to like to play nice.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Even campaign doesnt seem to like to play nice.


What're you issues exactly?


----------



## Genome852

SP jet mission is so good.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


What're you issues exactly?


MP - disconnects from servers 2 minutes in
SP - first the loading crashed, and now I can't get past the first part. Maybe it's just me, but I crouch into the 2nd subway car and nothing prompts me for the door with the shotgun holding it shut. There is nothing I can do but jump around the subway train.


----------



## OverSightX

Haven't had too many issues. When I change settings it does crash and it seems to stutter a lot even though Fraps says i'm getting good FPS. Played 3+hrs without to much going bad.


----------



## enri95

The new nvidia driver caused 2 bluescreens in one hour :|


----------



## ivr56

So played though a good 4 or 5 Conquest, 2 Co-op Maps and 4 Campaign levels.

Love it so far. Game runs well and plays well. Firefights are much better now and little less bugs. Getting some server lag and some gun glitching but other then that plays great.

Favorite bit is co-op currently. Digging Multiplayer and Single Player but having much fun with the 2 man co-op missions.

http://steamcommunity.com/id/ivr56/s...=shortcut_3898
Some screenshots from tonight
1440x900 Mix of High and Low Settings.


----------



## theturbofd

Remember its just a BETA the game will have all the fixes :] I remember everyone who said that yet this game is a sack of potatoes


----------



## ripelivejam

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Remember its just a BETA the game will have all the fixes :] I remember everyone who said that yet this game is a sack of potatoes










i dunno seems like a good 9/10ths of people are really happy with it


----------



## ULAWE

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/ulawe/ add me anyone


----------



## funty3000

Game was really good, but the story was very black ops don't you think!


----------



## TurboPanda

ok im totally at a loss guys need your amazing computer knowledge on this...i am completely unable to play this game on my sig rig. from the moment i started playing it crashed and continued to do so.

So i have tried everything deleted all ati drivers and folders and reinstalled everything and it still crashed. OK fine so i went through and shut down every possible background program and it still crashes after 5 secs of loading map.Im at a total loss here dont know what to do please help

Thanks 
TURBO


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Now I'm getting "kicked from the server by an admin" every other time I try to connect.

What the hell is going on? Why the hell doesn't this game want to work


----------



## cyanmcleod

i cant get the stupid game to work, anytime i find a server it just locks up and i have to close the game down. tried everything i can think of.


----------



## CaptainChaos

Just played through the SP Mission "Comrades"

Holy balls this game is stunning.


----------



## Tobuk

So, since all the servers seem to be a bit laggy, I've spent the past hour or two in campaign. While it doesn't do anything particularly new, it is very fun. The pace of action is good, the environments are fun, and the graphics and sound really come together to make a solid experience.

While it's the typical omgnukez! kind of story line, so far it has kept my interest. If you're a fan of action TV shows like 24, or similar movies, you'll probably have fun with this.

Now I'm off to check if there are any servers that aren't laggy anymore.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


i cant get the stupid game to work, anytime i find a server it just locks up and i have to close the game down. tried everything i can think of.


Try right clicking the game in origin and repair installation. it just did something so I have my fingers crossed.

oh and does anyone know how to change where Origin installs your games? I'm sick and tired of it putting BF3 on my C: drive. I tried changing the options too.


----------



## funty3000

jet mission was the best sp mission i have ever played visually.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


another BSOD. I think i am going to go to sleep... Hopefully they patch this crap.


Going on 4 hours no crash at all.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Anyone here playing with a single gtx 470? I want to know how you are runing the game. I'm downloading the new driver at this moment them I will play.

If anyone wants to add me, my origin name is ElectroManiac


----------



## Captain Bucket

Singleplayer played flawlessly for about an hour... until I realised that the SA servers were actually live and I could play... I'll play the SP campaign while I'm waiting for BF4 to come out.

For the enxt 5 years, it's MP all the way


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

reinstalling a 2nd time because the game just decided to uninstall itself after error checking with Origin and wouldnt fix :-/.


----------



## S-Line

I have to admit I'm glad I bought this game for my PC and Xbox 360. I can't seem to finish a game w/o it crashing on my PC. I've been playing for over an hour on my 360 though and I'm having a blast.

I really want to get my PC version up and running properly since it looks soooo much better.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CaptainChaos*


Just played through the SP Mission "Comrades"

Holy balls this game is stunning.


yeah that's the one i am on


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Try right clicking the game in origin and repair installation. it just did something so I have my fingers crossed.

oh and does anyone know how to change where Origin installs your games? I'm sick and tired of it putting BF3 on my C: drive. I tried changing the options too.


you have to go to the origin settings and have it so it installs to another drive

it should work because thats how i have mine setup (its on a different SSD other than C )


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *enri95*


The new nvidia driver caused 2 bluescreens in one hour :|


Not here..

EDIT: Crash, but no bluescreens..


----------



## dezahp

I really wasn't expecting my 5830s to run the game this well and I'm loving it so far. There are lag spikes and stutters here and there but running great so far and no crashes!

edit: is there a console command to see fps? want to see what fps my friend is running at


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *0x62 0x70*


you have to go to the origin settings and have it so it installs to another drive

it should work because thats how i have mine setup (its on a different SSD other than C )


I did that, but the bastard still does it on C: for some oddball reason. Nothing so far has been working for me lol The Alpha had less problems


----------



## c0ld

Graphics are stunning :|


----------



## tianh

gameplay footage of the single player campaign, looks awesome!

  
 You Tube


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I really wasn't expecting my 5830s to run the game this well and I'm loving it so far. There are lag spikes and stutters here and there but running great so far and no crashes!

edit: is there a console command to see fps? want to see what fps my friend is running at


render.drawfps 1


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

even after reinstalling : kicked from server time and time again.
I'm so fed up with this garbage.


----------



## RawFoodPhil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


even after reinstalling : kicked from server time and time again.
I'm so fed up with this garbage.


Lmao....I know how you feel. I've tried five different servers and have been dropped from each one.


----------



## theturbofd

Yes I rape helicopter with kb/m


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Yes I rape helicopter with kb/m


I tried to do that...it didn't go so well


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Yes I rape helicopter with kb/m


Lmao, I think I was in the server with you and saw that.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I HATE YOU ALL

Why do I have to wait till friday. Why?!

So unfair.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


I tried to do that...it didn't go so well


Hahahah. I probably could get good with helis and jets if I just practice to get used to the feeling of them but I rape infantry on ground so I probably won't.


----------



## piskooooo

here's a video for people who can't play

  
 You Tube


----------



## sp4wners

OMG it's today, I'm currently waiting for my package







In about 2 hours I will be the most happiest person ever


----------



## Ratjack

are any of you getting green screen flickering occasionally?


----------



## ripelivejam

at the very beginning of damavand peak once i got something that looked like an artifact (a triangular bit of the sky flashing yellow as i turned towards it in one location). didn't resemble the flickering of the beta much so i'm hoping it not my overclock/video card on the fritz.


----------



## UbNub

The game is so glitchy... It is putting me into a rage. Can't even play campaign because I cant pull the shot gun from the door. At least I got through 20 seconds of campaign before the glitch happened...

Anyone know a fix?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Yes I rape helicopter with kb/m


I am so going to be the guy who does that









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


are any of you getting green screen flickering occasionally?


I remember getting that in the beta... still waiting to pick up my copy


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Now I'm getting "kicked from the server by an admin" every other time I try to connect.

What the hell is going on? Why the hell doesn't this game want to work


Because the server owner is kicking you!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


are any of you getting green screen flickering occasionally?


Eh, I think I seen it a few times. Although it is very small, fast and few and far between. Flickered a lot more in the beta!


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*


I HATE YOU ALL

Why do I have to wait till friday. Why?!

So unfair.

























You don't. Just do what I and others did in order to play the game like 12+ early.

http://battlefieldo.com/forum/thread...e-2#post-14295


----------



## andrews2547

lolwut? When I went to bed there was 70 pages now it's 2403









EDIT: Opps wrong thread lol


----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


lolwut? When I went to bed there was 70 pages now it's 2403


















you've been sleeping since March!?!?!

lol just saw your edit


----------



## jay826

So did anyone else have their weapons carry over from beta? My friend just got his and I watched him play it at midnight and all the guns he had in beta were there as well as all the customizations and clothing.


----------



## xquisit

please help me, im having a panic attack- lol

origin has a white screen!

when i click redeem a code, it opens up a new window and its a white screen

when i click my ID or email on the top right, its a white screen

the only thing i see is bad company 2 in the main window, but the pop up windows are all white screens. help, please!


----------



## USFORCES

Are your key bindings saving?
Seems like I have had to reset them a couple of times, good thing is joystick works with the jets now!


----------



## brumby05

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











Yes I rape helicopter with kb/m


What are you using to monitor gpu usage/memory and fps?


----------



## Herophobic

DICE are liars.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


DICE are liars.


Explain please.


----------



## xquisit

really, no one has heard of this white screen error on origins installer?

help
============================================

origin has a white screen!

when i click redeem a code, it opens up a new window and its a white screen

when i click my ID or email on the top right, its a white screen

the only thing i see is bad company 2 in the main window, but the pop up windows are all white screens. help, please!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brumby05*


What are you using to monitor gpu usage/memory and fps?


That's MSI Afterburner.


----------



## MMJA

Just got this game and my god it looks amazing! Playing on my sig rig I was able to max out all in game settings (1920x1080, 4xMSAA, all ultra settings with high post AA). Averaging about 90 fps indoors and 70 fps outdoors. Although I do get some stuttering, not sure if that's due to micro stutter or driver/game issue. GPU VRAM usage according to MSI afterburner at those settings is around 1099Mb.


----------



## jacobrjett

So is the day 1 patch out?

How big is it?

I used up all our bandwidth here in NZ so we have dial up speed - 7 kb/ps download speed until the beginning of the next month. I am picking up my copy tomorrow night, I hope I can at least play single player without patching it...

If I have to, I wonder if theres a crack out yet for the single player. (I have bought the game after all)


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*


What if I just arrive at 12:00 AM, what are the cons??


The cons would be the line you'd have to wait in that's been there since 10pm.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Alright guys, you are free to create threads if you are facing any technical issues in regards to BF3. However, threads that are based on your feedback/comments etc... for the game will be deleted.

Cheers


----------



## sp4wners

I just got my copy of Battlefield 3! Yay - installing now


----------



## Bacheezi

Sorry to hear so many people having issues.

The only issue I've had is the occasional green flash, and 2 crashes after 4 hours of playing.

I have to say, the SP is bleh, but I find all FPS SP campaigns that way. The MP is AMAZING! its even better then the beta!









as for the MP maps... I really hate siene crossing, it just turns into a camp fest on both sides.


----------



## Backfat

Oh god does the Type 88 LMG suck. Just laid into a guy at point blank range full auto.. like 5 hit markers in the chest and he pumped one m16 round into me and killed me.


----------



## Heazy

All of these taken in-game with Fraps (Amazingly they are not cut-scenes). Post yours


----------



## theturbofd

:]


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Oh god does the Type 88 LMG suck. Just laid into a guy at point blank range full auto.. like 5 hit markers in the chest and he pumped one m16 round into me and killed me.


I remember being on the receiving end of a similar encounter...shocked the hell out of me when I got the kill


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Oh god does the Type 88 LMG suck. Just laid into a guy at point blank range full auto.. like 5 hit markers in the chest and he pumped one m16 round into me and killed me.


Some guy I played with for awhile swore up and down that gun was the best thing on earth


----------



## Prox

My comments so far;

Maps are too small for 64 players
Many servers cannot handle the load of 64 players
Graphical requirements were totally overhyped
Hardcore mode is not hardcore mode


----------



## Heazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*











:]


LOL. Winning!


----------



## xquisit

I'm just confused, I went out of my way to get the game (hard copy). To come home, and find out I'm SOL. Check out what I see...










I don't have flash player, but it's impossible to install (it seems).


----------



## linkin93

Okay guys, time for comparison, here are my screenshots of the BETA:


----------



## Tatakai All

Nice!!! I really needed this game to pull through like this. I just wouldn't be able to coupe with another faildozer like fiasco.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Is it me or does it NOT look as good(or better) as Crysis 1 from my eye.














:


----------



## linkin93

They were originally 1920x1080 images, saved as png and downsized to 1280x720 (still png)


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Is it me or does it NOT look as good(or better) as Crysis 1 from my eye.














:


Is it me or does that not really matter?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


My comments so far;

*Maps are too small for 64 players* 
*Many servers cannot handle the load of 64 players* 
*Graphical requirements were totally overhyped*
Hardcore mode is not hardcore mode



1. Have you not played Caspian Border?

2. True, I hope this issue is solved soon.

3. Ehh, the game just seems well optimized to me.

4. Wouldn't know.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


1. Have you not played Caspian Border?

2. True, I hope this issue is solved soon.

3. Ehh, the game just seems well optimized to me.

4. Wouldn't know.


Caspian border may be the exception. They just don't feel as big as BF2 maps.


----------



## McAlberts

go check battlelog and look at your unlock progression on lets say the 870MCS, "You need to be a Dice employee" to unlock the (12x) ballistic scope.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


Is it me or does that not really matter?


I wanna see if BF3 looks better than Crysis 1









Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


They were originally 1920x1080 images, saved as png and downsized to 1280x720 (still png)


Ah! But I just saw the screenshots, for another thread, it does look rather impressive


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Explain please.


"the beta is months old build" implying people will not get any glitches/crashes.. yet people still get glitches, crashes etc.

"we are stress testing our servers" implying there won't be disconnection issues yet there still are...

In my opinion, the beta was the final build but since there were mixed opinions about the beta, DICE didn't want that bad publicity and kept saying it's old... and they only started fixing it after the beta.... and since they didn't have much time, they couldn't sort out much of it.

This is my opinion, you don't have to agree with it.


----------



## Artemus

Check out the last posted info for OCN on Facebook!


----------



## xquisit

Since that is what's keeping me from redeeming my code, a white screen.

How else can I install B3, preferably without origin..


----------



## piskooooo

Some parts of this game look scarily realistic, it's crazy.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*











Since that is what's keeping me from redeeming my code, a white screen.

How else can I install B3, preferably without origin..


Did you try restarting Origin?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


"the beta is months old build" implying people will not get any glitches/crashes.. yet people still get glitches, crashes etc.

"we are stress testing our servers" implying there won't be disconnection issues yet there still are...

In my opinion, the beta was the final build but since there were mixed opinions about the beta, DICE didn't want that bad publicity and kept saying it's old... and they only started fixing it after the beta.... and since they didn't have much time, they couldn't sort out much of it.

This is my opinion, you don't have to agree with it.


Beta - I got roughly 30 - 40 fps.

Final - Runs smooth as butter 90% of the time.

All releases, ESPECIALLY DICE releases have issues. The final build defiantly is improved.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Here is a collection of 60 screenshots from BF3 I took. I think some of them look especially stunning. (Be warned some of these have minor spoilers, not that single matters or is even good) I think that BF3 surpasses Crysis in some areas but falls short in others.

http://imgur.com/a/x6d1o


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox;15445376*
> Did you try restarting Origin?


twice


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


twice


uninstall then reinstall?


----------



## xBISHOPx

Everything at Ultra on my sig rig isn't bad until I either look at the sun (not the smartest thing to do even in a game) or **** hits the fan and everything around me decides to blow up. So I went to the recommended "High", set textures to Ultra and AA to 2x and I'm good to go. Game looks amazing but I am having a problem with single player, the game seems to pause every time one of the NPCs needs to do something (i.e. open a door) and I wonder if this is a driver issue (using 11.10 2 preview drivers) or if its just a bug in game. Multiplayer runs great and I know thats why we all have it, but its nice to be able to play single player while I'm waiting for my friends.

Also, where are the Amazon BF3 dog tags located? Do you need to be a certain level to equip them?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm just confused, I went out of my way to get the game (hard copy). To come home, and find out I'm SOL. Check out what I see...










I don't have flash player, but it's impossible to install (it seems).


It could just be origin, I was having a problem logging into customer support earlier today. It said I needed to log in to click "forgot my password" and when I would it would say my last name was missing when all I had to fill out was the Email/ password boxes







. I know you want to play right now but you might just need to give it time.


----------



## Mach 5

I should stop teasing myself by looking at this thread, we poor chaps in the UK dont get to play until friday


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xBISHOPx*


Everything at Ultra on my sig rig isn't bad until I either look at the sun (not the smartest thing to do even in a game) or **** hits the fan and everything around me decides to blow up. So I went to the recommended "High", set textures to Ultra and AA to 2x and I'm good to go. Game looks amazing but I am having a problem with single player, the game seems to pause every time one of the NPCs needs to do something (i.e. open a door) and I wonder if this is a driver issue (using 11.10 2 preview drivers) or if its just a bug in game. Multiplayer runs great and I know thats why we all have it, but its nice to be able to play single player while I'm waiting for my friends.

Also, where are the Amazon BF3 dog tags located? Do you need to be a certain level to equip them?

It could just be origin, I was having a problem logging into customer support earlier today. It said I needed to log in to click "forgot my password" and when I would it would say my last name was missing when all I had to fill out was the Email/ password boxes







. I know you want to play right now but you might just need to give it time.


In order to equip the amazon dog tags juts go to battlelog and then go under your stats. Under stats should be a tab called dogtags. Under that tab just edit your dog tag and all of the special amazon tags should be there.


----------



## Artemus

Overclock.net on Facebook

Quote:



Our Battlefield 3 server is almost ready to go... Keep your eye on the 'Site News and Info' section for the announcement!


I don't know about everyone else, but this is some very exciting news!







Thank you OCN!


----------



## xBISHOPx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800*


In order to equip the amazon dog tags juts go to battlelog and then go under your stats. Under stats should be a tab called dogtags. Under that tab just edit your dog tag and all of the special amazon tags should be there.


+1 thanks







.


----------



## xquisit

It would make me feel better if I wasn't alone.. so far in the whole world, I found one post about someone in UK who had the same issue (for beta installation though, and he got no response).

White screen in origin, sigh.


----------



## Heazy

I don't get it... even with my GPU settings all set towards "Quality" and everything on "High" in game... the multiplayer looks like crap. Single player looks amazing.

I'm confused... I mean... the Multiplayer looks really, really bad.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Dear EA,

Please fix the squad system.

Sincerely,
ImmortalKenny


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


My comments so far;

Maps are too small for 64 players
Many servers cannot handle the load of 64 players
Graphical requirements were totally overhyped
Hardcore mode is not hardcore mode


Yeah, they are smaller, but that's just the nature of the beast.
Servers suck yes.
Graphical requirements are no joke. 30 fps is not acceptable to me...
Hardcore mode?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Is it me or does it NOT look as good(or better) as Crysis 1 from my eye.














:


Crysis looks horrible compared to this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


I don't get it... even with my GPU settings all set towards "Quality" and everything on "High" in game... the multiplayer looks like crap. Single player looks amazing.

I'm confused... I mean... the Multiplayer looks really, really bad.


No, multiplayer looks amazing too....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


Getting kicked from admin by every game.. let me guess, PB issue?


No, that would be the SERVER OWNER kicking you...


----------



## MLJS54

Getting kicked from admin by every game.. let me guess, PB issue?


----------



## Backfat

I don't know everybody's opinions on battlelog.. but it feels cumbersome to me. What's wrong with having everything inside the game itself?

It seems unnecessary to have it on a webpage, leave the server, game quits, find new server on website, game relaunches takes forever to load server etc..


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


I don't get it... even with my GPU settings all set towards "Quality" and everything on "High" in game... the multiplayer looks like crap. Single player looks amazing.

I'm confused... I mean... the Multiplayer looks really, really bad.


screenshot please.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Dear EA,

Please fix the squad system.

Sincerely,
ImmortalKenny


There's nothing to be fixed, you can now choose to join whatever Squad you want, click on a Squad, and below, there's a very small button which says "ENTER".


----------



## sp4wners

No, no, no!! I can't play it :| It says I have to wait until release date in my country October 27th :| Now I'm mad....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *5entinel*


Is it me or does it NOT look as good(or better) as Crysis 1 from my eye.














:


You should play the mp map that's raining. I forget the name but it's so amazing. Looks better than the Unreal Engine demo reel using 3 580s. I'll see if I can find an empty server with it and make a video.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


There's nothing to be fixed, you can now choose to join whatever Squad you want, click on a Squad, and below, there's a very small button which says "ENTER".










There's not enough squads, especially on 64 player servers. The private/public option doesn't work either. It's hard to get in the same squad as your friends when the game's nearly full.


----------



## xquisit

Totally dissapointed!!!

Not even searching the web brought me any solutions. I wonder if this has anything to do with that service pack 1 myth.


----------



## MLJS54

Anybody know how to update PB for this game?


----------



## Nelson2011

The only thing that happens to me is the spawn menu locks up and i have to use my keyboard to spawn.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


There's nothing to be fixed, you can now choose to join whatever Squad you want, click on a Squad, and below, there's a very small button which says "ENTER".










Oh, I didn't see the tiny "Join" button because it's tiny and blends in with everything. lol

They could still improve it. Oh well...


----------



## Ghost23

Walked down to the kitchen to grab a bite and I hear the "Dun dun dun dun dun" deep bass of the theme song,over and over in my head.

Time for a break? Nah


----------



## MLJS54

I tried downloading pbsetup and it seems BF3 is not one of the games I can update


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


I tried downloading pbsetup and it seems BF3 is not one of the games I can update


Dude join a different server or something.

Kicked by admin is* NOT Punkbuster issue, it is the SERVER OWNER KICKING YOU*.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


Totally dissapointed!!!

Not even searching the web brought me any solutions. I wonder if this has anything to do with that service pack 1 myth.


restart your modem/router


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Dude join a different server or something.

Kicked by admin is* NOT Punkbuster issue, it is the SERVER OWNER KICKING YOU*.


I've been going down the list and getting the same issue for every server I have tried to join.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Heazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


I've been going down the list and getting the same issue for every server I have tried to join.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


You could be getting kicked for several reasons (Some more likely than others)

1. Ping too high
2. Offensive name
3. AFK too long

When it says "You got kicked by an Admin" it doesn't necessarily mean an actual Admin kicked you. It means you're triggering something the server doesn't like. Which means this could be a PunkBuster issue as well. Sounds like most of the people in this thread have never owned their own server.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


You could be getting kicked for several reasons (Some more likely than others)

1. Ping too high
2. Offensive name
3. AFK too long

When it says "You got kicked by an Admin" it doesn't necessarily mean an actual Admin kicked you. It means you're triggering something the server doesn't like. Which means this could be a PunkBuster issue as well. Sounds like most of the people in this thread have never owned their own server.


FYI, just as I suspected, this was a PB issue.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...24694406230/3/

Fix in that thread


----------



## Heazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MLJS54*


FYI, just as I suspected, this was a PB issue.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...24694406230/3/

Fix in that thread


I was the only person here acknowledging that it could be a PunkBuster related issue


----------



## jackeyjoe

Another question, did they fix opera support for battlelog? I simply couldn't get it to work in the beta or alpha...


----------



## black06g85

had no problems playing last night other than the first run with the new graphic driver locking me at stock clocks on the card, reset and all was good. Damn 2 hours went by fast last night. Can't wait to get home and go at it again


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

after 4 hours of troubleshooting, I fixed the game.

It was a punkbuster issue, I solved it in a similar manner that the thread has.
Right clicking and hitting "check for errors" in origin would download the punkbuster files automatically but would also result in Origin messing up the installation - requiring you to delete the entire game and downloading another 11GB.
Before deleting the game though, I sneaked the Punkbuster files out to my desktop, redownloaded the game, and put them back in. Bam - it finally worked.

4 hours because Origin doesn't download the correct files for some reason on my end.
4 unholy hours/


----------



## Heazy

It seems this game is way more GPU intensive than CPU intensive

I have a 2500k @ 4.3GHZ and the game is running pretty poorly on high graphics... and medium looks horrible for some reason


----------



## Don Karnage

Just received my EU code and am downloading now. Can't wait to get home from work


----------



## Strider_2001

Its going to be a long day at work today....sigh...


----------



## cyanmcleod

wow, this game is crap. makes rage look bug free. i cant even get into the game half the time and then when i do it crashes more than anything i have ever seen


----------



## MLJS54

Now to fix the stuttering...MSAB showing constant 90+ FPS

BTW, the mouse/gun movement feels so much better in this game than BC2


----------



## Prox

There's already hackers.

nice going Dice. Not only did you implement the fail that is Punkbuster, you opened up a huge advantage for hackers to get their stats up before everyone else.


----------



## jacobrjett

In around 24 hours I will have my hands on it... finally... I have been having emotional breakdowns for the last 6 months waiting for this game

But the other day I decided I would buy modern warfare 3 too... I am a straight battlefield fanboy, but I may buy modern warfare 3 anyway


----------



## Vikhr

I'm having lots of fun except for the horrible mouse movement, it feels like a mix of negative accel and input lag.


----------



## Tatakai All

I was browsing and multitasking so I could kill some time while I wait for 12:30 to roll around so I could pick up my copy from gamestop and ended up killing too much time ***. Now I've got to wait till morning to go and pick it up. I at least wanted to get everything DL'd tonight so I could have it fired up and ready to go tomorrow morning since I have the day off.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


I'm having lots of fun except for the horrible mouse movement, it feels like a mix of negative accel and input lag.


Disable raw input bro.


----------



## BigLisy

For some reason, in BF3 my mouse sensitivity is about 5x higher than normal on default setting. Raw input doesn't seem to help at all.
I can turn it down from menu but that will affect only soldier's look, not vehicles'.
Any way I can force it to work for vehicles, too?

Also, what's the difference between the 2 sensitivities in the main menu? The 2nd doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


There's already hackers.

nice going Dice. Not only did you implement the fail that is Punkbuster, you opened up a huge advantage for hackers to get their stats up before everyone else.


Wut? already??


----------



## SafeKlok

I proxied and started playing yesterday, and must say the game feels very solid to me so far. Looks amazing on Ultra, and they seemed to have fixed all issues I had a problem with.

My only minor gripe is no kit customization between matches. Why oh why do I have to stare at a countdown timer when I could be tweaking my classes.


----------



## xartion

ROFL Operation Metro is the biggest cluster **** EVER in Conquest


----------



## GekzOverlord

Anyone have any idea how the game will run on my sig rig substituting the mobo and cpu for a Athlon x2 7750? (all on lowest as low and 1024x768 or whatever res)


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


after 4 hours of troubleshooting, I fixed the game.

It was a punkbuster issue, I solved it in a similar manner that the thread has.
Right clicking and hitting "check for errors" in origin would download the punkbuster files automatically but would also result in Origin messing up the installation - requiring you to delete the entire game and downloading another 11GB.
Before deleting the game though, I sneaked the Punkbuster files out to my desktop, redownloaded the game, and put them back in. Bam - it finally worked.

4 hours because Origin doesn't download the correct files for some reason on my end.
4 unholy hours/


you wasted your time re-downloading. Unless you have a fast connection.

Had same problem as you(kept getting kicked from servers) I never downloaded and installed punkbuster when origin told me during the time of bf3 install cause i thought all i had to do was open up the old Punkbuster build, add bf3 to the list and let it update and do its own thing.

All you had to do was google. And there was a guy that was generous enough to upload his pb folder. Then you just stick that into the bf3 directory, go to punkbuster website, find BF3 and put one more document into that pb folder.

Should of passed by here earlier,It would save you 4 hours of your time man =\\

Btw, game is great man. It has a couple meat grinding COD style maps, but most of them are fantastic and true to the BF nature. The detail in single player's Operation Guiollitine and that Jet mission is holy batman. Game works great on a GTX 570 overclocked(no crashes well optimized,). I play between high and ultra settings at 55 to 70 fps on 1080 resolution.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Wut? already??


I was playing on some map with a river in it in a city, and then everyone on my team (including vehicles) all teleported to one spot and started swimming in the air. If that's not a hacker, then Dice is stupider than I thought.


----------



## BigLisy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


I was playing on some map with a river in it in a city, and then everyone on my team (including vehicles) all teleported to one spot and started swimming in the air. If that's not a hacker, then Dice is stupider than I thought.


Are you serious?
That sounds much more like major lag to me.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigLisy*


Are you serious?
That sounds much more like major lag to me.


It wasn't lag, the server was running perfectly fine. We all teleported above a bunch of enemies, all they had to do was look up and shoot us.


----------



## Ghost23

Was watching my FPS in Caspian Border and saw it drop down to 30, blah.

Even on High it doesn't run constant 60 in multiplayer.

I really hope this is a driver issue.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


ROFL Operation Metro is the biggest cluster EVER in Conquest


Yeah, couldn't agree more. Metro Conquest is just plum ******ed.


----------



## USFORCES

This game is going to take me a minute to get use too it's different that's for sure.


----------



## Bluemustang

Ugh anyone having issues with battlelog? Was just playing awhile ago and now it won't let me log in. So stupid for that to be required for SP.


----------



## Spct

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


How do we unlock new appearances? I don't want to play as a black guy.


Wow.

Tell us which character you choose so the rest of us don't play as the racist guy.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Wow.

Tell us which character you choose so the rest of us don't play as the racist guy.


^ This


----------



## Intel4Life

I canceled my preorder on origin awhile ago (bought from amazon) yet I just got a redeem code for the physical warfare pack, weird.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*


Ugh anyone having issues with battlelog? Was just playing awhile ago and now it won't let me log in. So stupid for that to be required for SP.


Sounds like steam, lol


----------



## S-Line

Quick screens


----------



## Nexus6

Is Origin really that slammed??? Can't even get into my Origin Account.


----------



## enri95

I made the heli fly like in bf2, oh boy!!!


----------



## Hexa

I just enjoyed those last 4 hours lol


----------



## Nelson2011

lol it's 7am been playing alot time to take nap


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spct;15445985*
> Wow.
> 
> Tell us which character you choose so the rest of us don't play as the racist guy.


What a stupid post. In what way is that racist? Please, do tell. Wanting to play someone of my own race has nothing to do with racism. Stay in school.


----------



## FreekyGTi

wow i must say...im not a person that plays competitive FPS's...but man BF3 is good times...i spent 8 straight hours playing after buying the game on a spur of the moment purchase that i made at 11:57 before it actually got released

so is there going to be an OCN server or clan or something? i would enjoy playing with some OCN'ers as i have no friends playing BF3....if there is anything send me a PM with some info pls


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Stupid European continent on which I live. Stupid parents, making me born here. Stupid tectonic shifts, separating the continents. Stupid science for not inventing a teleporter. Stupid God, making the world all wet and oceany.

And before anyone says 'VPN u nab!', I really don't trust EA not to screw me over down the line.

So I'll just throw a tantrum until midnight on the 28th.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15446207*
> Stupid European continent on which I live. Stupid parents, making me born here. Stupid tectonic shifts, separating the continents. Stupid science for not inventing a teleporter. Stupid God, making the world all wet and oceany.
> 
> And before anyone says 'VPN u nab!', I really don't trust EA not to screw me over down the line.
> 
> So I'll just throw a tantrum until midnight on the 28th.


You can call all things stupid, but c'mon, don't say stupid God, that's not right.


----------



## Lahey

Last night I remember something about DICE reseting stats for those who got it early through VPN/proxy, does this have any truth to it since I can't find any posts about it recently?


----------



## NateN34

Well this game is great and all but...

The servers are so laggy, that it is unplayable! Wow, are they just crappy servers or is the game bugged?


----------



## NateN34

Well this game is great and all but...

The servers are so laggy, that it is unplayable! Wow, are they just crappy servers or is the game bugged?


----------



## ignite

Fell asleep right before servers went live last night. Now to endure this long day at the office - and just waiting to get home tonight and fire up some BF3...














:gunner2:


----------



## ltg2227

now regretting the fact that i didn't buy this when Newegg had it on sale :-(

well, maybe it will be on sale for Christmas!!! Looks awesome!!!!


----------



## McAlberts

i have played since midnight. should i keep going? yes, after some breakfeast.


----------



## GekzOverlord

Serious question... Can someone run this at 1024x768 on everything low and take a screenie xD... thats what ill be running on and just want to have a visual idea of what to expect


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15446274*
> Serious question... Can someone run this at 1024x768 on everything low and take a screenie xD... thats what ill be running on and just want to have a visual idea of what to expect


give me 5 minutes


----------



## friend'scatdied

Keep getting "You have been kicked from server by the Administrator" messages 2 minutes into every online match. Insight appreciated.

Apparently it has something to do with PB, but I don't know what the hell to do to fix it, and it's driving me MAD.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15446281*
> Keep getting "You have been kicked from server by the Administrator" messages 2 minutes into every online match. Insight appreciated.
> 
> Apparently it has something to do with PB, but I don't know what the hell to do to fix it, and it's driving me MAD.


this link was posted a few pages back in this thread

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694406230/3/


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15446280*
> give me 5 minutes


cheers


----------



## MLJS54

Is there an official ATI BF3 optimization thread?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I suppose one flip side of the EU release is that some of these server issues might be ironed out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD;15446213*
> You can call all things stupid, but c'mon, don't say stupid God, that's not right.


With respect, I have have no belief in a magical sky person, so I'll say what I like about God, especially since the statement was clearly in jest


----------



## McAlberts

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i was in the middle of being shot and i think im dead in the last one. thats why its blurry.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

For those who care:

I won't be on OCN much from home, since what little time I have to play will be used to... well... play. My Battlelog page is in my signature. From 10AM EST to 5PM EST I'll still be on OCN though, at work.

Also, if anyone hasn't seen the new video for the ultimate BF3 simulator:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eg8Bh5iI2WY&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15446274*
> Serious question... Can someone run this at 1024x768 on everything low and take a screenie xD... thats what ill be running on and just want to have a visual idea of what to expect


I took some on a SP night map. Looked pretty bad to be honest. Might look a bit better in the day though.


----------



## mordak

Gained a ton of points, and then I got kicked before the game ended so I lost all my points. ugh, it should save your points as you are playing!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15446345*
> 
> *Snip*
> 
> i was in the middle of being shot and i think im dead in the last one. thats why its blurry.


Ohh Wow! Haha! Cheers! Healthy Frames though


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox;15446370*
> I took some on a SP night map. Looked pretty bad to be honest. Might look a bit better in the day though.


Madness!.. Lets hope the gameplay makes up for it xD


----------



## 12Cores

For those chasing FPS on the Mid/Low end cards 450,s, 550,s, 5750,s and 6850's at 1080p and above. If you turn off anti-aliasing you will see the biggest bump in your FPS.

My Settings and Performance:

Resolution - 1920 x 1080
Crossfire 5770's 905/1300
Motion Blur - off
Anti-aliasing - off
AF - X16
Everything else on high except for object which is on Ultra.
FPS - oudoors 60-100fps/indoors >75fps avg

Good Hunting!


----------



## kiwiasian

Is there going to be a day 1 pqtch?
I dearly hope so


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15446281*
> Keep getting "You have been kicked from server by the Administrator" messages 2 minutes into every online match. Insight appreciated.
> 
> Apparently it has something to do with PB, but I don't know what the hell to do to fix it, and it's driving me MAD.


http://www.overclock.net/15445845-post24120.html


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15446377*
> Gained a ton of points, and then I got kicked before the game ended so I lost all my points. ugh, it should save your points as you are playing!


That would be nice but you would get guys getting into games, going like 6-0 to start. Then quitting to preserve good k/d ratio. Stupid but I believe that type of exploitation is the reason it isn't that way.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15446329*
> I suppose one flip side of the EU release is that some of these server issues might be ironed out.


that's the only plus for us realy .


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15446418*
> That would be nice but you would get guys getting into games, going like 6-0 to start. Then quitting to preserve good k/d ratio. Stupid but I believe that type of exploitation is the reason it isn't that way.


You can do that, it uploads your stats when you quit off a server.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15446381*
> Ohh Wow! Haha! Cheers! Healthy Frames though


No, because then people would rage quit.


----------



## Norlig

Cant play, I get into a game, run for 5 seconds. fps drops to 0 and 0% 0% on GPU usage, goes back up to 60, 5 seconds later, 0 fps.

When I get shot or someone is shooting close to me my fps drops.

Servers are laggy as on Bad company 2 release...

Game looks beatifull, but I'm limited by the Vram I have so cannot set it to ultra either


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord;15446381*
> Ohh Wow! Haha! Cheers! Healthy Frames though


When I first ran BF3, it optimized all my settings for my GTX460M automatically. It's set between a High and Ultra mix. You won't have to run at low settings to play. Your card will do great.


----------



## Dropshock

Dangit, this sucks. I'll have to wait 2 months to get my gaming PC and play this on PC. Or I could get BF3 this week for my PS3 and hold off getting my PC.

Which one? Please help.


----------



## Mr.Pie

if I use a single 470; i get the power management bug/glitch where windows tries to recovery your drivers after it crashes them while cycling through voltage and clocks

going back to stock+SLI "fixed" the problem for me....going to try OC +SLI next

OC+single card def crashes for me


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15446377*
> Gained a ton of points, and then I got kicked before the game ended so I lost all my points. ugh, it should save your points as you are playing!


It does, it just doesn't keep them on the scoreboard if you rejoin within the same round like BF2 did. Your stats are recorded in real time, because you can see them in the Battlelog feed if your friend earns an unlock or ribbon on the fly. They just aren't displayed to you immediately after a game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova;15446418*
> That would be nice but you would get guys getting into games, going like 6-0 to start. Then quitting to preserve good k/d ratio. Stupid but I believe that type of exploitation is the reason it isn't that way.


That... makes no sense. Having it NOT save your stats on the fly is what would cause that, because if you are doing horribly you can just quit without worrying about your stats being saved.


----------



## Norlig

Now they have found a hack for the game too. A stupid idiot named "BumbleBee??" (?? is something on the end I didnt catch) used a hack on the last server I was on. Teleporting the whole team in the water and used a choper to gun us down. for christ sake...


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15446500*
> Now they have found a hack for the game too. A stupid idiot named "BumbleBee??" (?? is something on the end I didnt catch) used a hack on the last server I was on. Teleporting the whole team in the water and used a choper to gun us down. for christ sake...


Yeah that guy seems to be known for hacking, even in the beta, his name is BumbleBee_AA

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDdIVY_C-c&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1[/ame]


----------



## xartion

This game is way too addictive. You start playing then look up at the clock and 2 hours goes by in 2 seconds


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446417*
> http://www.overclock.net/15445845-post24120.html


Thanks, repped.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15446500*
> Now they have found a hack for the game too. A stupid idiot named "BumbleBee??" (?? is something on the end I didnt catch) used a hack on the last server I was on. Teleporting the whole team in the water and used a choper to gun us down. for christ sake...


That's just annoying. Hasn't anyone reported him with that Youtube video? That makes it a pretty easy solution: EA: You're banned Bumblebee. That is all.


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15446454*
> Dangit, this sucks. I'll have to wait 2 months to get my gaming PC and play this on PC. Or I could get BF3 this week for my PS3 and hold off getting my PC.
> 
> Which one? Please help.


I'm tired of saying this for the fifth time. Please help.


----------



## Shurr

Does anyone know how to get rid of Avria thinking bf3.exe has tr/patched.gen in it? ive scanned it with MWBAM and deleted and redownloaded the file, but it still says its there, so only way to play is to turn off avira.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15446574*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of saying this for the fifth time. Please help.


Wait for the PC, it'll be worth it.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing;15446429*
> You can do that, it uploads your stats when you quit off a server.


Hmm in the beta when I played and quit out of servers before games were finished it wasn't saving my stats. Or if I got booted or it crashed it wasn't saving my stats. Figured it would be the same. My bad


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15446594*
> Wait for the PC, it'll be worth it.


Yeah, but I'm still concerned. All my good buddies are going to be playing BF3 on PC, so I'll be missing out on them. And, I don't know how well a 6870 will be able to handle the game at 1440x900, considering I only have around $500 to spend on the PC.


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15446594*
> Wait for the PC, it'll be worth it.


Yeah, but I'm still concerned. All my good buddies are going to be playing BF3 on PS3, so I'll be missing out on them. And, I don't know how well a 6870 will be able to handle the game at 1440x900, considering I only have around $500 to spend on the PC.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15444291*
> Why should the overall score of the game be affected because the campaign wasn't as amazing as the reviewer intended it to be? The multo-player is years of gameplay vs 8 hours of shooting bots! It's unfair to lower the score of something so monumental because clearly Dice main focus was MP! Its like saying if modern warfare 3 had the most amazing campaign ever and average multi-player does it deserve a higher overall score? Hell no. That's my point!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15444315*
> you MUST be new to the BF franchise if you think singleplayer is a big part of the game. maybe you mean all other games, but BF has never concentrated on singleplayer very much and the game score should not suffer because of it.


I'm not new to the BF franchise, I just have common sense. Every game has its single player campaign reviewed. just because YOU think it shouldn't be reviewed just because it will drag its score down DOESN'T mean the game should get special treatment(OH BUT ITS BF3 and I wuvs it!!!). You both MUST be new to the world of reviewing. Say what you want but the single player campaign is the core in every game(With one). If they didn't want the single player to be reviewed then they would've made the game it pure multilayer based(Like CSS or TF2). But they didn't.

Don't be stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15444291*
> Its like saying if modern warfare 3 had the most amazing campaign ever and average multi-player does it deserve a higher overall score? Hell no.


Oh yes, yes it does.
Would you say that for Red Dead Redemption? The multiplayer in that was horrible but its story was fantastic.
And I'm pretty sure that got GOTY


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15446526*
> Yeah that guy seems to be known for hacking, even in the beta, his name is BumbleBee_AA
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDdIVY_C-c&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1


BumbleBee is from Artificial Aiming. He is one of there Official Testers. Pretty Sad to see that DICE/EA has yet to patch the Telport Exploit which they knew about from the BETA.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15446609*
> Yeah, but I'm still concerned. All my good buddies are going to be playing BF3 on PC, so I'll be missing out on them. And, I don't know how well a 6870 will be able to handle the game at 1440x900, considering I only have around $500 to spend on the PC.


A single 6870 will DEFINITELY EAT BF3 at that resolution. I just built a PC for my friend with a 6850 and he plays on all Ultra at 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar;15446622*
> I'm not new to the BF franchise, I just have common sense. Every game has its single player campaign reviewed. just because YOU think it shouldn't be reviewed just because it will drag its score down. You both MUST be new to the world of reviewing. Say what you want but the single player campaign is the core in every game(With one). If they didn't want the single player to be reviewed then they would've made the game it pure multilayer based(Like CSS or TF2). But they didn't.
> 
> Don't be stupid.
> 
> Oh yes, yes it does.
> Would you say that for Red Dead Redemption? The multilayer in that was horrible but its story was fantastic.
> And I'm pretty sure that got GOTY


Props to you. I've been playing only single player and it's pretty good. I think they released the game "early" (or made it easily accessible earlier without MP servers up) to encourage people to try out the single player, since they put so much effort into it.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15446634*
> A single 6870 will DEFINITELY EAT BF3 at that resolution. I just built a PC for my friend with a 6850 and he plays on all Ultra at 1080p.
> 
> Props to you. I've been playing only single player and it's pretty good. I think they released the game "early" (or made it easily accessible earlier without MP servers up) to encourage people to try out the single player, since they put so much effort into it.


Most of the time in any video game is devoted to the Single player story. And to hear people winge that its dragging it down.
It just irritates me when fanboys say stupid things like that.


----------



## EternalRest

Anyone getting kicked/disconnected from a server after joining? Everytime I join a server, I get kicked after a few minutes.


----------



## Herophobic

OK, I was trying an american proxy to.. you know what, and guess what?
Immediatelly after launching bf3 my anti virus(avira) popped up and said there's a trojan packed gen in bf3.exe :O


----------



## staryoshi

Origin has been growing on me thanks to the slick GUI and plentiful sales... but I HATE BATTLELOG with the passion of a thousand suns.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446753*
> OK, I was trying an american proxy to.. you know what, and guess what?
> Immediatelly after launching bf3 my anti virus(avira) popped up and said there's a trojan packed gen in bf3.exe :O


Its because your behide a proxy and your Virus protector thinks someones trying to hack your PC behide a proxy.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15446804*
> Its because your behide a proxy and your Virus protector thinks someones trying to hack your PC behide a proxy.


No, it strictly says there's a trojan in bf3.
Anyway this might be just avira false positive... as i googled, it was finding a trojan in the alpha also...

http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=137898


----------



## Zetsou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446817*
> No, it strictly says there's a trojan in bf3.
> Anyway this might be just avira false positive... as i googled, it was finding a trojan in the alpha also...
> 
> http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=137898


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446817*
> No, it strictly says there's a trojan in bf3.
> Anyway this might be just avira false positive... as i googled, it was finding a trojan in the alpha also...
> 
> http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=137898


Dude, it's a false positive.

No way in hell there is a trojan in BF3. Well, no malicious trojans anyways.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15446634*
> A single 6870 will DEFINITELY EAT BF3 at that resolution. I just built a PC for my friend with a 6850 and he plays on all Ultra at 1080p.


What kind of FPS is he getting?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip;15446865*
> What kind of FPS is he getting?


Technically anything above ~25 is playable. I know that before I had a gaming PC I played CoD4 with avg. around 29 FPS, I was fine with it.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15446861*
> Dude, it's a false positive.
> 
> No way in hell there is a trojan in BF3. Well, no malicious trojans anyways.


I know
but I panicked and thought because of the proxy a hacker/a virus or whatever modified the bf3.exe...


----------



## 95329

So. I preordered the game, I was 100% sure I could play the game today. Now they're telling me EU players get the game 27th? Goddamn. I remember seeing a trick that changed the "localization" so I could play the game today. Any help?









EDIT: NVM, found the solution already.


----------



## djriful

I got my copy this morning *Battlefield 3 Collector Edition + Warfare Pack* but I'm stuck at work. /pity


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15446113*
> I made the heli fly like in bf2, oh boy!!!


Wait. HOW!?


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15446500*
> Now they have found a hack for the game too. A stupid idiot named "BumbleBee??" (?? is something on the end I didnt catch) used a hack on the last server I was on. Teleporting the whole team in the water and used a choper to gun us down. for christ sake...


See, I knew there was a hack already. I said it earlier and one guy was like durrr sounds like lag


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15446918*
> So. I preordered the game, I was 100% sure I could play the game today. Now they're telling me EU players get the game 27th? Goddamn. I remember seeing a trick that changed the "localization" so I could play the game today. Any help?


Don't use a vpn

open your internet explorer(IE) internet options > connections > lan settings

active the proxy server and put this ip

203.232.208.116 8080

Then authenticate the game. Then turn off the proxy and play


----------



## QSS-5

opps dubble post


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446912*
> I know
> but I panicked and thought because of the proxy a hacker/a virus or whatever modified the bf3.exe...


I see! Scary stuff! I would probably have pooped my pants a little bit too!


----------



## QSS-5

i did this in the wait of battlefield 3 enjoy







[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkiFHLIhlKY[/ame]


----------



## snow cakes

only time i find a non-laggy server is when i hit quickmatch


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shurr;15446575*
> Does anyone know how to get rid of Avria thinking bf3.exe has tr/patched.gen in it? ive scanned it with MWBAM and deleted and redownloaded the file, but it still says its there, so only way to play is to turn off avira.


Yea, I have the same problem... I've just turned it off for now. Avira does this sometimes with new software. I'm sure it'll be fixed with an update shortly.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15446817*
> No, it strictly says there's a trojan in bf3.
> Anyway this might be just avira false positive... as i googled, it was finding a trojan in the alpha also...
> 
> http://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=137898


No i get the same thing. Its the way bf3.exe was coded. Trojans link to a site in order to update and back themselves up. bf3.exe links to battlelog in order to check internet connection and boot the game. Bf3.exe is clean to us, but to computers or antivirus software, it runs JUST like a virus. Just tell avira (i use avira as well) to always ignore bf3.exe and it shouldnt bother you. If it continues, make BF3.exe an exception to avira


----------



## sockpirate

All is going good in BF3 LAN land!!! We got down!!!!



You jelly ?!


----------



## snow cakes

keep getting disconnected driving me nuts


----------



## crizthakidd

glad you adults are steadily at work supporting the youth, advancing human productivity LOL

yes im jelly


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15447136*
> All is going good in BF3 LAN land!!! We got down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly ?!


omg so jellous, im gunna go pickup some 4locos!!!


----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5;15447025*
> i did this in the wait of battlefield 3 enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Snip*


I actualy liked that


----------



## windfire

BF3 Single Player Campaign - 1st mission

When I start, the 1st mission is called Semper Fidelis. I jump down onto a moving train and start shooting terrorists with a handgun.....

However, according to the link below, the first 12 minutes begin with you in Iran investigating insurgents.
http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-singleplayer/

Anyone knows what is happening? I just installed my BF3 and am too excited to think clearly...lol
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tunapiano

here is a BF3 video i took and posted, my first youtube video ever posted.

It's a Single Player Campaign Mission, i chose this video because i felt it showed off the graphics better than close combat ground missions. It's on Ultra settings which is max graphics in the game and it's just under 20 minutes to do the mission.

For those wondering what BF3 plays like and looks like on Ultra settings.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmeoiTgKNjk[/ame]


----------



## weebeast

Yes mine got shipped haha! Will pick it up tommorow. So i need to make a new origin account if i wanne activate it sooner then 27 october right?


----------



## Tunapiano

double post, no idea why.


----------



## Fasista

someone said Mirror Edge 2?


----------



## Romanrp

Has anyone got videos of all the maps? Looking through youtube its all beta or grand bazaar.


----------



## JAM3S121

how do i activate the physical war pack? or was it always there on the orgin pre downloaded version? thanks


----------



## Lune

For the people locking up with ATI cards.. remove CAP 3. You will get: No lockups, better performance and almost instant load times.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15447346*
> For the people locking up with ATI cards.. remove CAP 3. You will get: No lockups, better performance and almost instant load times.


and go back to CAP2 or what? i havent had any lockups :O


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys a friend of mine is having that download failed problem in Origin. What is the fix?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15446415*
> Is there going to be a day 1 patch?
> I dearly hope so


Anyone know?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15447386*
> and go back to CAP2 or what? i havent had any lockups :O


I think 11.10 preview + CAP3 is fine but 11.9 + CAP3 is problematic


----------



## xartion

Yeah CAP3 is absolute trash...the game runs like butter without it and CFX is still enabled (using 11.10 preview 3)


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windfire;15447223*
> There are so many BF3 threads and even this thread is 2421 pages long!
> 
> Anyway, let me post my question here. Hopefully someone can help me out and I do not have to start a new thread.
> 
> My goal is simple: play the Single Player campaign offline. Howerver, when I try to launch the game by double clicking the BF3 icon on my desktop, it leads me to go online and even after logging into my newly created Origin account, I do not seem to find the SP part.
> 
> So, how to start the SP while offline? Thanks in advance!


its called Campaign, if that helps


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15447394*
> Anyone know?


It was included in the preload.


----------



## Hexa

What is this Cap 3 people are talking about?


----------



## superhead91

People running a single 560 Ti, what kinda settings and fps are you running?


----------



## hydropwnics

all i have to say is **** people who dont have jobs and can just sit at home and play all day >


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15447449*
> People running a single 560 Ti, what kinda settings and fps are you running?


1920x1200 All high, motion blur disabled, 2x/4x AA, HBAO on. I have only tried the campaign and have not recorded the frame rate, but it feels quite playable so far (Stock GTX560 Ti).


----------



## NOS---

Just bought the hard-copy at Gamestop for PC.

I hope my rig can handle it....


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi;15447466*
> 1920x1200 All high, motion blur disabled, 2x/4x AA, HBAO on. I have only tried the campaign and have not recorded the frame rate, but it feels pretty smooth (Stock GTX560 Ti).


Hmm... I wanna be able to run it at higher settings than my 5850 ran the beta. I had to turn it down to like medium to play smoothly.


----------



## c0ld

I just got up, no school/work today gonna start playing









Who wants to team up?

Add me if you want c0ld8


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15444478*
> Game is pretty excellent. Couple of concerns.
> 
> First off, I'll be getting 60-100 fps and it will randomly drop down to 30 and lock up a bit. Anyone else experiencing this kind of behavior?
> 
> Secondly, my buddy is loading maps significantly faster than me. He has a 2600k at 4.5ghz, 8 gigs of memory, and a 580 sli. It's not the video cards I'm sure, and he doesn't have an SSD. Is it the memory, the cpu, or both that's causing this?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Try the usual, overclocks on GPU set to default for testing. Make sure punkbuster updated, and the new nvidia drivers etc...

http://gamebooze.com/battlefield-3-bf3-pc-crash-fix-and-fixes-to-freezes-errors-stuttering-poor-fps-lagging-mouse-bugs-ctd-launch-crash-origins-crash/


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NOS---;15447478*
> Just bought the hard-copy at Gamestop for PC.
> 
> I hope my rig can handle it....


Um....

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15447532*
> Anyone?


I am also getting the fps lock ups


----------



## kyleblanc

So I pre-ordered the game from Gamestop and they game me the Physical Warfare pack with the code on my receipt. It says to go to the multiplayer main menu and go to extras and then input the code to unlock whatever is in there. Anyone find this? I dont see any extras menu.


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15447489*
> Hmm... I wanna be able to run it at higher settings than my 5850 ran the beta. I had to turn it down to like medium to play smoothly.


hmm i'm running on mostly ultra settings (shadows set to high, aa off) and i'm still getting about 40-70fps on 1080p. there's the occasional dip below 40 into the high 30's but it doesn't happen often. usually sits in the 40-50 range.


----------



## The Viper

So as far as SP is concerned, this is not like BF2...no MP maps with AI?, just a campaign like COD?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Im running on Ultra. Seems to run better for me. I might tone down some settings that i dont care about like shadows since outside when a lot is going n it dips to 28-35. moslty stay at 45-60 range =) im happy.

Oh and on campaign. God they make fun of MW2 so much. Dmitri is in BF3 haha!


----------



## xartion

so much fun


----------



## Higgins

Anyone getting disconnected/kicked by admin after 30ish minutes? I currently can't play.


----------



## Herophobic

for avira users

right click the umbrella, configure antivir, tick expert mode if not ticked
go to scanner, scan, exceptions add bf3.exe here

then go to
guard, scan, exceptions and under File objects to be omitted by the Guard add the bf3.exe again

hit apply, ok

then even with avira turned on you won' have any problems, or at least I didn't









anyway, there's an on going process for this detection to be removed by avira and I hope this will be ASAP.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15447747*
> so much fun


I am soo jelly. I dont have sapce for 3 monitors


----------



## Herophobic

Well I just played the campaign for half an hour and I must say it looks absolutely amazing. The effects, the explosions, the movements, the realism in the game... this is better than real life my friends







. I got just after the earthquake. I died a few times(on normal), I'm a noob









By the way since you use proxy only once, for unlocking, then it appears the game stays unlocked forever?
I'm gonna wait for multiplayer till 28... or at least I'll try to









Also, was getting 50ish FPS @ 1440x900, everything on high and HBAO or whatever it's called turned off on my sig rig. Preview 3 drivers.

P.S. The only "bad" thing is, the loadings are somewhat slow, 40 seconds or something.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15447451*
> all i have to say is **** people who dont have jobs and can just sit at home and play all day >


Haha seriously...


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyleblanc;15447692*
> So I pre-ordered the game from Gamestop and they game me the Physical Warfare pack with the code on my receipt. It says to go to the multiplayer main menu and go to extras and then input the code to unlock whatever is in there. Anyone find this? I dont see any extras menu.


Second on this question.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15447765*
> for avira users
> 
> right click the umbrella, configure antivir, tick expert mode if not ticked
> go to scanner, scan, exceptions add bf3.exe here
> 
> then go to
> guard, scan, exceptions and under File objects to be omitted by the Guard add the bf3.exe again
> 
> hit apply, ok
> 
> then even with avira turned on you won' have any problems, or at least I didn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, there's an on going process for this detection to be removed by avira and I hope this will be ASAP.


Thanks for finding the process of clearing that up. I havent cared to look before now but now i dont have to


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15447747*
> so much fun


so jealous of this setup haha


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15447451*
> all i have to say is **** people who dont have jobs and can just sit at home and play all day >


Yes sure is fun to be unemployed and be able to play BF3 on this monster machine I have on everything low yet huge amounts of stuttering occasionally.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Anyone here wanna play with me? dredawgg06
Lucky to work flexible hours









*Calls office - Clear my schedule for a while, Im ummm * cough * sick


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Man it's so annoying that this released on a Tuesday. -_____- I did the proxy trick to play at 8PM EST last night, but still. I work full time and have night school Tuesdays and Thursdays. The anxiety is torture. I took Friday off from work so I have all of Thursday night and all of Friday to play, and of course the weekend. I may take the next 2 Fridays off as well.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15447747*
> so much fun


Wow, nice!


----------



## intelman

Those that were asking how to redeem the physical warfare pack the instructions are wrong. Go into origin and go to the little gear and click redeem code.


----------



## AlvoAsh

If your dropping fps allot in ultra or locking up make sure your drivers are up to date. Control panel global settings enable triple buff and make sure V sync is app controlled.
In the game video options change msaa to x2 instead of x4 and enable V sync. Worked a treat for me. I really enjoyed the campaign and I can't wait to try get in a multi player game after dinner!


----------



## ilam3d

Still got the 720 loading screens and no mouse binds support? PC game alright.


----------



## jummies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion;15447747*
> so much fun


May I ask?:

What graphic settings
How many frames
What drivers and CAPs
I was playing a bit yesterday but only with one monitor on ultra settings. I still would rather play eyefinity.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15447930*
> Man it's so annoying that this released on a Tuesday. -_____- I did the proxy trick to play at 8PM EST last night, but still. I work full time and have night school Tuesdays and Thursdays. The anxiety is torture. I took Friday off from work so I have all of Thursday night and all of Friday to play, and of course the weekend. I may take the next 2 Fridays off as well.


I'm working overtime for the next 2 weeks and am going to be out of town all weekend. I decided to just not buy it on release...


----------



## hydropwnics

i dono how i feel about eyefinity the bezels are annoying. I use a 32" 1080p LCD TV with a pretty high FOV as my monitor and it kicks ass. I don't think id switch to a 3 monitor setup even if i had extra money.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15447744*
> Im running on Ultra. Seems to run better for me. I might tone down some settings that i dont care about like shadows since outside when a lot is going n it dips to 28-35. moslty stay at 45-60 range =) im happy.
> 
> Oh and on campaign. God they make fun of MW2 so much. Dmitri is in BF3 haha!


Thats unfortunate. Considering the 570 is supposed to equal my 6970.

What I have noticed is on ultra graphics with everything maxed (16 AA) The 6970 with a 1090T is reporting 55 to 70 FPS constantly.. with an average of about 62 FPS.. Thats at 1980 x 1020.

They did make fun of MW2 in the campaign which I thought was funny. But Ive always thought it was unfair to compare the COD series to the BF3 series. COD is more pew pew and battlefield is more a tactical fps. Its like comparing checkers to chess. Its just not fair to checkers.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15447930*
> Man it's so annoying that this released on a Tuesday. -_____- I did the proxy trick to play at 8PM EST last night, but still. I work full time and have night school Tuesdays and Thursdays. The anxiety is torture. I took Friday off from work so I have all of Thursday night and all of Friday to play, and of course the weekend. I may take the next 2 Fridays off as well.


Same boat here, work from 8am - 5pm, then class from 5:45pm - 9pm on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday. No bueno.

Going to wait until the weekend to really play. I don't think I'm going out for Halloween due to midterms anyway, I can't risk spending an entire day in bed due to a hangover...


----------



## c0ld

Hey guys join the overclock server! Its empty.

Just type overclock.net on the search server browser!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;15447136*
> All is going good in BF3 LAN land!!! We got down!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly ?!


Welcome to my life of 7 years ago. I'm now all busy in businesses and I could only give 3 gaming session with 15 hours session weekly for BF3.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15448055*
> Hey guys join the overclock server! Its empty.
> 
> Just type overclock.net on the search server browser!


Anyone I am alone waiting for players


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Has anyone gotten an email regarding shipping on your hard copy of BF3? I pre-ordered mine a LONG time ago and haven't gotten any indication from EA about when it was shipped or if it even has been...or when it'll be here....

Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Has anyone gotten an email regarding shipping on your hard copy of BF3? I pre-ordered mine a LONG time ago and haven't gotten any indication from EA about when it was shipped or if it even has been...or when it'll be here....

Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Kvjavs

Is it possible for someone to post CPU usage screenshots with an AMD 1090t? My B55 is running at around 90% all the time, and I would like to know if the 1090t is like that too.

Not a problem most of the times, but I wanna be running FRAPS more often.


----------



## kyleblanc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelman;15447957*
> Those that were asking how to redeem the physical warfare pack the instructions are wrong. Go into origin and go to the little gear and click redeem code.


Thanks a lot. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Maniak

Wow, the sniper rifles, esp. the bolt actions feel soo different from beta. Going to get some getting used to. How are the other class weapons feeling?


----------



## JAM3S121

Was the physical warfare code supposed to come in email? I didn't get it







pre ordered through origin and all..


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;15448104*
> Was the physical warfare code supposed to come in email? I didn't get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pre ordered through origin and all..


Wondering about this as well, it mentions the physical warfare pack in the order email, but nothing about how to redeem it.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SafeKlok;15448136*
> Wondering about this as well, it mentions the physical warfare pack in the order email, but nothing about how to redeem it.


if you got the email you click the little gear in origin and then redeem code.. but i never got the email.


----------



## DarwinMoss

Didn't know where else to go to ask this...

I just picked up my order from best buy but origin still wants to download the game 11.4gb worth instead of installing from the discs. Is this normal? Only ask because I'm on att with monthly caps.

Also, not sure if this was mentioned yet, if you sign up for the EA gun club (http://gunclub.ea.com/) you get a silenced m1911 for BF3!


----------



## djriful

I get a voucher for the pack + collector ed.

Second note, halloween party this weekend... Why BF3 have to release on a busy week... Not me but for everyone else; Mid-Term, Work day, Halloween. Is Dice trying to fail everyone's life and get suck into BF3... lol


----------



## TG_bigboss

Oh i found out if you have a code for warfare pack. Click on enter Product code on Origin. Just found out =)


----------



## DarwinMoss

Didn't know where else to go to ask this...

I just picked up my order from best buy but origin still wants to download the game 11.4gb worth instead of installing from the discs. Is this normal? Only ask because I'm on att with monthly caps.

Also, not sure if this was mentioned yet, if you sign up for the EA gun club (http://gunclub.ea.com/) you get a silenced m1911 for BF3!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I found this:
https://help.ea.com/article/delivery-of-packaged-bf3-copies
Quote:


> Origin customers who ordered packaged goods versions of BF3 should receive them by tomorrow (10/25/2011). Units that were unable to get out until today were shipped via one-day-air to ensure they would be delivered on time. If you have not received a shipping confirmation, there is a chance that your copy was one of these. Look for it to arrive tomorrow.


Never got an email though. Still wondering whats up...hm Trying to get onto EA chat to figure it out.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I found this:
https://help.ea.com/article/delivery-of-packaged-bf3-copies
Quote:


> Origin customers who ordered packaged goods versions of BF3 should receive them by tomorrow (10/25/2011). Units that were unable to get out until today were shipped via one-day-air to ensure they would be delivered on time. If you have not received a shipping confirmation, there is a chance that your copy was one of these. Look for it to arrive tomorrow.


Never got an email though. Still wondering whats up...hm Trying to get onto EA chat to figure it out.


----------



## SethCohen

WOW MAN!!! So excited...woooooohoooooooooo! I came back from school today and immediately checked my mail adn then forgot about anything computer related Just installed the game as well but I am going to wait for friday to play it for the first time .. well, I am not sure if I am going to be able to stay away from BF3 untill then.. ive already done my shopping list for friday midnight.. haha, <3 lan parties..

but unfrotunately, I won't be able to fully max out the game @ 1440x900.. hopefully OCing the gpu to something like 560ish speeds will help a little..


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kvjavs;15448086*
> Is it possible for someone to post CPU usage screenshots with an AMD 1090t? My B55 is running at around 90% all the time, and I would like to know if the 1090t is like that too.
> 
> Not a problem most of the times, but I wanna be running FRAPS more often.


I get around 35-45% CPU usage. BF3 is think is more GPU heavy than anything.


----------



## RushMore1205

man this blows in the very begining of the compaing you have to pull the gun out of the door of the train and its not letting me select the gun, this blows


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

The UPS driver just handed me my copy, installing nao!


----------



## Billy_5110

bf3 is so much heavy on the gpu.. my gtx 460's are getting 50ish and drop below 35 in extremly heavy scene...


----------



## jetpuck73

This game is so much fun!!!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

EA chat told me it was shipped. Hopefully have it today or tomorrow.

How's the server pings? EA is already saying its bogged down...


----------



## DarthBaiter

Am I the only one who's "quick match" is anything but quick?


----------



## kcuestag

My game tends to "stop responding" every now and then, does this happen to others? What's causing it?


----------



## Xtr3me

Ah this game is going to be so good. Not sure if the collectors version is worth it though, I have to admit!


----------



## hydropwnics

welcome xtr3me


----------



## andygoyap

I already finished the campaign, ending was nice, but not as good as call of duty modern warfare campaigns.

Settings: Ultra
Resolution: 1920x1080, shrinked to 1280 resolution screenshots below
Refresh Rate: 120hz














































*SPOILER PIC BF3 Ending* lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Faster_is_better

1. Try to launch Game
2. Opens up wrong browser, close browser, open up another browser, login
3. launch game, fails "Out of date GPU Drivers"








4. ?????
5.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15448333*
> 1. Try to launch Game
> 2. Opens up wrong browser, close browser, open up another browser, login
> 3. launch game, fails "Out of date GPU Drivers"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. ?????
> 5.


maybe try uninstalling drivers, running a driver sweep, then reinstalling the newest drivers for your card?


----------



## VettePilot

Well ya I had it freeze up on me a few times last night trying to adjust video settings. I could not get it to go into single screen mode, it would freeze and I had to 3 finger salute it. I got one BSOD pointing to atikmpag or something like that. I disabled aero theme as someone suggested and it has not happened again. No idea if this is helping yet. The first time I ran the game in single player I got and error pop up and it crashed. It said in th eerror meesage that it was with origin. The game is buggy at times. I also do not like how hard it is to tell who the enemy is from a distance with no red indicators when you aim at them and no blue indicators most of the time for your team members. I often shot at my team from a distance since there was no name popping up in blue above them and that is what I am used to seeing if it is an enemy. Really confusing. I hope they fix that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15448296*
> My game tends to "stop responding" every now and then, does this happen to others? What's causing it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15448355*
> maybe try uninstalling drivers, running a driver sweep, then reinstalling the newest drivers for your card?


lol yes, it will go something like that, hopefully. Hopefully!

As long as it ends up at the







part







:


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap;15448326*
> I already finished the campaign, ending was nice, but not as good as call of duty modern warfare campaigns.
> 
> Settings: Ultra
> Resolution: 1920x1080, shrinked to 1280 resolution screenshots below
> Refresh Rate: 120hz
> 
> -snip-


Dude, awesome screens! Can't wait to play, this is gonna be one long day at work!!














:


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15448416*
> lol yes, it will go something like that, hopefully. Hopefully!
> 
> As long as it ends up at the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


im sure it will, i had to iron out some kinks with my crossfire before i got everything running smoothly. but now its all


----------



## supra_rz

anyone know the cheapest place to get battlefield LE online? just the serial is fine


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15448296*
> My game tends to "stop responding" every now and then, does this happen to others? What's causing it?


Not sure, it's probably the AMD curse for switching over to NVIDIA.

Just kidding, sorry I have no idea.


----------



## c0ld

Guys lets try to get the OCN server filled up. Add me to Origin: c0ld8


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15448480*
> Guys lets try to get the OCN server filled up. Add me to Origin: c0ld8


As much as I would love to, the Ping is too great


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15448442*
> im sure it will, i had to iron out some kinks with my crossfire before i got everything running smoothly. but now its all


How did you iron out the xfire kinks. Do tell.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15448491*
> As much as I would love to, the Ping is too great


Well its around 95-100 for me not too good wanna see if its playable.


----------



## doc2142

Anyone crashing randomly to desktop with bf3.exe stopped working error?


----------



## Norlig

Turning on Tipple buffering in drivers, Vsync ingame and Disabling Aero upon Game start fixed some fps issues I had, but still experiencing Lockups where my fps dips to 0 for about 2 seconds making me crash every Jet


----------



## enri95

Is it just me or the servers aren't very populated even for just NA?


----------



## c0ld

We need 5 more players just search "overclock.net" on server browser


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95;15448537*
> Is it just me or the servers aren't very populated even for just NA?


They were populated last night! I think everyone is sleeping right now...or at work.


----------



## Herophobic

screw waiting

I tried joining the overlock server and after a 2 minutes loading i got
*You were kicked by a administrator*

then I tried another server, a loading of 1 minute
joined the server, deployed, moved for 5 seconds and got
*You were disconnected from the server*

And I that thing with punkbuster mentioned here
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624694406230/3/

NOW WHAT?


----------



## shineon2011

So is it worth it? Thinking about pulling the trigger on this game soon.


----------



## c0ld

JOIN JOIN JOIN

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


----------



## RAFFY

Thanks origin i love preloading a game for 4 days and then have to restart at 70% percent! Sweet so now i pre-ordered a game and cant play it until a week later what the hell!?!?!


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15448600*
> JOIN JOIN JOIN
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


ok


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15448497*
> How did you iron out the xfire kinks. Do tell.


honestly I had a really weird problem, I was having issues with MSI afterburner where it could only control 1 of the GPU's fans. I swapped what cards the slots were in and did a complete driver reinstall which seemed to fix it. I also was having an issue where battlefield 3 would only run in a maximized window and finally after a few hours of trying to fix it and nothing working i closed the teamviewer program (app i use to remote desktop into my computer) and i launched battlefield 3 and it went into full screen, i guess teamviewer was preventing it from fullscreening (i was able to fullscreen fine in BC2 and CS: Source). xfire wouldnt kick in before because it wouldnt switch to 3d app settings because it wasn;t truly full screened. Now it seems to be running fine. I'm on the 11.10 preview 3 drivers with the CAP 3 profiles.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15448600*
> JOIN JOIN JOIN
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


Sry man. If i werent at work.....


----------



## Herophobic

I was in the server and while I was typing: let's hope I won't get the kicked from adm - AAAAAAGGHH I got kicked.


----------



## Gunslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15448600*
> JOIN JOIN JOIN
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


look for me "WetDreamSkiy" is my tag


----------



## Kvjavs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15448199*
> I get around 35-45% CPU usage. BF3 is think is more GPU heavy than anything.


Thanks! I posted again but the database I guess went offline for a minute









Thinking I may just buy a 1090t along with a GTX 560ti and call it a day. Was contemplating Sandy Bridge but it seems BF3 doesn't discriminate much


----------



## DBEAU

Battlelog has mad issues. I feel like it doesn't update right because it's in a browser. Sometimes I hear the noise from a message and nothing is there and then an hour later it shows the message. I wish they would have just made a regular in game system.


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15448627*
> Sry man. If i werent at work.....


Nooo doubt. Only thing to do is listen to others enjoyment or







. 4 more hours and counting...


----------



## tomsteel1

Before any trolls Say USE MOUSE AND KEYBOARD NOOB! I Don't WANT to. Understand?
Anyway, Is anyone else having issues with the Xbox 360 controller wired or wireless? Ive got the drivers installed, But the action cut scenes (etc SPOILER HIGHLIGHT TO SEE "On the first level with the train, Were the guy try to steal the shotgun", Seem to never respond to the Xbox controller, it doesn't even show up the Xbox button pictures, like it did in the beta, Any help appreciated .


----------



## SectorNine50

I'm curious as to why everyone is having issues with Crossfire. I haven't had one issue yet.

I don't think I'm running _any_ CAP files on my 11.9 drivers, if that helps anyone.


----------



## c0ld

Guys we need 4 more players just wanna get it started









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


----------



## Thryack

too bad I have to wait.. how bad is the lag?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15448689*
> Before any trolls Say USE MOUSE AND KEYBOARD NOOB! I Don't WANT to. Understand?
> Anyway, Is anyone else having issues with the Xbox 360 controller wired or wireless? Ive got the drivers installed, But the action cut scenes (etc SPOILER HIGHLIGHT TO SEE "On the first level with the train, Were the guy try to steal the shotgun", Seem to never respond to the Xbox controller, it doesn't even show up the Xbox button pictures, like it did in the beta, Any help appreciated .


quit trolling


----------



## gerickjohn

Well, Just finished DL an hour ago. So far campaign is kinda.. dry.. or is that just me?


----------



## ACHILEE5

*I'm stuck!
The Great destroyer??*
You fight some bod and have to click mouse. Then you run up to locked carriage door. You push "E" to get out the window, then "space" to jump!
*But then what????*


----------



## Herophobic

GOD DAMN IT MAN

My internet reconnects every 6 hours to get a new IP address and it happened right in the middle of downloading the newest 40ish MB patch...... i usually check exactly when my net reconnects before downloading stuff but now I didn't OF COURSE 

I'm trying it again, hopefully nothing's messed up and I won't be receiving that kicked by administrator error.

P.S. btw cool database/internal server errors -_-


----------



## tomsteel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15448711*
> quit trolling


How the hell is that trolling? Its a plead for help, Your trolling by saying I'm trolling


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15448737*
> GOD DAMN IT MAN
> 
> My internet reconnects every 6 hours to get a new IP address and it happened right in the middle of downloading the newest 40ish MB patch...... i usually check exactly when my net reconnects but now I didn't OF COURSE
> 
> I'm trying it again, hopefully nothing's messed up and I won't be receiving that kicked by administrator error.


That sucks


----------



## tomsteel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15448725*
> *I'm stuck!
> The Great destroyer??*
> You fight some bod and have to click mouse. Then you run up to locked carriage door. You push "E" to get out the window, then "space" to jump!
> *But then what????*


Climb up to the top of the train, then fight along the top, then drop back into the train.
Hopefully that helps


----------



## ChronoBodi

how the hell does BF3 run this good? on a 6770m of all things, 30 FPS at ultra on 1440x900, and the graphics look better than crysis 1 by miles and runs 3x faster!


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15448725*
> *I'm stuck!
> The Great destroyer??*
> You fight some bod and have to click mouse. Then you run up to locked carriage door. You push "E" to get out the window, then "space" to jump!
> *But then what????*


If I remember right, after you hit space to jump, you have to keep pressing space multiple time to climb up to the roof (after he shoots at you through the window). Took me a bit to get that part also because I was just pressing space once and kept falling.


----------



## eduardmc

One question. which key to enable 3rd person view when you are in a vehicle. i remember BC2 was the "C" key but it doesn't work in BF3?


----------



## Mattbag

What is the point of the two discs if I get connected to origin to install the game?


----------



## c0ld

We need 2 more players on the OCN server to start.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15448747*
> Climb up to the top of the train, then fight along the top, then drop back into the train.
> Hopefully that helps


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15448763*
> If I remember right, after you hit space to jump, you have to keep pressing space multiple time to climb up to the roof (after he shoots at you through the window). Took me a bit to get that part also because I was just pressing space once and kept falling.


Thanks lads








I'll try again


----------



## RAFFY

Origin officially sucks, i pre-loaded 70-75% of the game for the last three days here in china. Then i get home tonight and it had completely stopped and i have to restart. Are you kidding me?!?!?! It can't just pick up from where it stopped? What an idiot service, sorry i don't mean to rant but i have very angry. I didn't pre-order/pre-load a game to play it a week after release.


----------



## psyside

Can anyone with overclocked 6970 say a thing or two about fps gain? (around 980-1000mhz core)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15448689*
> Before any trolls Say USE MOUSE AND KEYBOARD NOOB! I Don't WANT to. Understand?
> Anyway, Is anyone else having issues with the Xbox 360 controller wired or wireless? Ive got the drivers installed, But the action cut scenes (etc SPOILER HIGHLIGHT TO SEE", Seem to never respond to the Xbox controller, it doesn't even show up the Xbox button pictures, like it did in the beta, Any help appreciated .


A little tip for you









You should use spoiler brackets for things like that.

to use them type this out [spolier=what ever you want it to say here] words words words [/spolier] I spelt spoiler incorrectly so you can see how to use them. This is what it will look like


Spoiler: what ever you want to say here



words words words



Any way have you tried saving the game, quitting it and then starting again. That might work.


----------



## Herophobic

Screw it, the repair install also "repaired" my US proxy bypass. I'm waiting 50ish more hours.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Billy_5110;15448222*
> bf3 is so much heavy on the gpu.. my gtx 460's are getting 50ish and drop below 35 in extremly heavy scene...
> 
> Best setup but bf3 is gtx 580 3GB sli >.<


Yeah, well just look at how good the graphics are! We have a new "Crysis" on our hands here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15448280*
> EA chat told me it was shipped. Hopefully have it today or tomorrow.
> 
> How's the server pings? EA is already saying its bogged down...


Trash, trash, trash! Massive rubberbanding on every darn server there is!


----------



## shineon2011

Has anybody ordered off this website before?

http://www.direct2play.com/products/Battlefield-3-Limited-Edition-physical-warfare-pack-PC-GAME-Digital-Download-.html


----------



## c0ld

1 more player needed to start plz









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/98af8f05-2df2-4aa8-90a8-5047e55db3c5/Overclock-net-32-man-Battlefield-3/


----------



## Mattbag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag;15448781*
> What is the point of the two discs if I get connected to origin to install the game?


Well apparently origin thinks i'm "downloading" it but it was actually installing from the disc. I didn't realize till it actually asked me to switch to the 2nd disc.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15448739*
> How the hell is that trolling? Its a plead for help, Your trolling by saying I'm trolling










:


----------



## c0ld

We got the game going on now









Check my sig for link to join.


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm glad I haven't had some of hte issues other people seem to be having...

Only thing so far is my 6850 struggles a little at 1920x1200 on high settings.

Set to high and turned shadows all the way down, AA down, and it runs a lot smoother.

Time to get a 2nd 6850 for Xfire.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Hmmm, when I select fullscreen (single or multi-monitor) I can't see any selections. It will also Auto-Window itself and stay that way after about 3 seconds. I can't play this, I can't even select settings.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

If anyone would like to join a clan, my friend and I are heavily experienced in past FPS games such as CS and TF2 and are recruiting.

PM me if you want to join. We're called Limited Edition and have our own 32-man server.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15448964*
> Hmmm, when I select fullscreen (single or multi-monitor) I can't see any selections. It will also Auto-Window itself and stay that way after about 3 seconds. I can't play this, I can't even select settings.


weird, i had an app running on my computer (teamviewer) that was preventing my bf3 from going fullscreen. it would only go to a maximized window. Maybe its your 9gigs of gpu ram ;]


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15448829*
> Trash, trash, trash! Massive rubberbanding on every darn server there is!


What's a battlefield e gamwithout rubberbanding....


----------



## ZaG

Really dissapointed on my end the game is awesome I know that but my rig is really showing its age or at least my card I cannot enjoy the game to my standards I like 100 fps plus in FPS games and with this blasted 4870 I haven't even hit 60 fps highest is 50 and that's with literally everything on low I even lowered my resolution to 1680x1050 and still not smooth enough for me its kind of embarrassing. Friday will defineantly be picking up a new card and getting rid of this thing once and for all its 3 years old. This game makes me feel like I need a whole new rig lol but im pretty sure its just the 4870 seriously bottle-necking my system.... huh


----------



## Robilar

I'm in the process of getting the game running right now. Any issues with using a 120hz monitor?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15449021*
> I'm in the process of getting the game running right now. Any issues with using a 120hz monitor?


id imagine its just more straining on your GPU


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15449019*
> Really dissapointed on my end the game is awesome I know that but my rig is really showing its age or at least my card I cannot enjoy the game to my standards I like 100 fps plus in FPS games and with this blasted 4870 I haven't even hit 60 fps highest is 50 and that's with literally everything on low I even lowered my resolution to 1680x1050 and still not smooth enough for me its kind of embarrassing. Friday will defineantly be picking up a new card and getting rid of this thing once and for all its 3 years old. This game makes me feel like I need a whole new rig lol but im pretty sure its just the 4870 seriously bottle-necking my system.... huh


You're too demanding to game everything at 100FPS...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15449021*
> I'm in the process of getting the game running right now. Any issues with using a 120hz monitor?


Just one!
Your GPUs will be at 99%, most of the time


----------



## goldcrow

Weird, my Origin in-game layover isn't working. Enabled, disabled, changed to different hotkeys. All don't work, you guys have any solution for this?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Is there a BF-3 Problem thread???


----------



## jcde7ago

This game is simply breathtaking.

I swear, I could not get my jaw off the floor during my first couple of hours playing MP last night.

The sounds, the atmosphere, the intensity - the vehicles, all the stuff going on and of course, the lighting and graphics - it's all just incredible. Total immersion. Probably helps that I get a 60FPS constant with VSYNC on with my rig, all on Ultra, HBAO and 4xAA/16xAF. I also had absolutely no problems getting into games, although Battlelog is confusing as heck at first, but straightforward once you get used to it...

But anyways, well done, DICE - even with AC:R, Batman: AC, Skyrim, etc. all coming out soon, I will be GLUED to this game for a while, and this is GOTY for me already.


----------



## Nemesis158

Just got my Shipping confirmation email. looks like it was indeed shipped overnight. should be at my house around the time i get home









Also, anyone know how big the patch is or if i can find it for download anywhere?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15449145*
> Is there a BF-3 Problem thread???


whats the problem? typically i've posted problems with bf3 in here unless its something hardware related, (ex. i've posted in GPU area for xfire problems in bf3 etc)


----------



## john99teg

Whoever is getting microstutter with and graphics card. Turn off hyperthreading or multithreading! It really works. It worked for me and it just made the game that much better...


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15449259*
> whats the problem? typically i've posted problems with bf3 in here unless its something hardware related, (ex. i've posted in GPU area for xfire problems in bf3 etc)


I'm still stuck in the mission "The Great destroyer!" just as the train gets blown in half!
I'm uploading a 30 second vid to YouTube, right now


----------



## c0ld

Fail the ocn srver only has caspian border on map rotation -.-


----------



## Bigspender

my computer just crashed on bf3 out of memory thats BS I got 8 gb


----------



## Prox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15449019*
> Really dissapointed on my end the game is awesome I know that but my rig is really showing its age or at least my card I cannot enjoy the game to my standards I like 100 fps plus in FPS games and with this blasted 4870 I haven't even hit 60 fps highest is 50 and that's with literally everything on low I even lowered my resolution to 1680x1050 and still not smooth enough for me its kind of embarrassing. Friday will defineantly be picking up a new card and getting rid of this thing once and for all its 3 years old. This game makes me feel like I need a whole new rig lol but im pretty sure its just the 4870 seriously bottle-necking my system.... huh


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15449296*
> I'm still stuck in the mission "The Great destroyer!" just as the train gets blown in half!
> I'm uploading a 30 second vid to YouTube, right now


ah I havent really tried single player I only got to play for like an hour last night, so I'm not really sure


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Single 570, can pretty much max this game out now. Using the newest drivers, from Nvidia. I get nothing but butter in ALL maps...props to either DICE or Nvidia for FLAWLESS optimization. 3-4x smoother than the BETA.


----------



## Dropshock

A bit of a choice here, I have BC2, and I enjoy it, and I really want BF3. But I keep thinking that BF3 is like BC2, just better graphics, I don't know, but I Just get that thought. How much of an improvement over BC2?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15449296*
> I'm still stuck in the mission "The Great destroyer!" just as the train gets blown in half!
> I'm uploading a 30 second vid to YouTube, right now


Wow there! easy with the spoilers!

I'm still stuck in the first 20 seconds of campaign can't open the first door.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15449365*
> A bit of a choice here, I have BC2, and I enjoy it, and I really want BF3. But I keep thinking that BF3 is like BC2, just better graphics, I don't know, but I Just get that thought. How much of an improvement over BC2?


It's like going to Applebee's and having a $15 steak, vs. going to a meat shop and and spending $50-60~ for a cut of filet mignon or prime rib. It is a WORLD of difference. Bad Company 2 does not even come CLOSE to comparing to BF3 - and this is coming from someone who's played every BF in the franchise - BF1942/Vietnam, 2-2142, BC1/2, BF Heroes, etc.


----------



## [email protected]

I have to say BF3 is INCREDIBLE!!! I had goosebumps in every campiagn, every mission! Hair raising moments. I tried it on Ultra and i was BLOWN away how it'd look but then my game started to have texture warping like a V shape.. my video card couldn't handle it! I was so disappointed lmao! So i had to restart the pc and start the game video settings on my regular settings i had previously. Just wanted to see Ultra and now i know. I am so upgrading to GTX 580 cuz i DO wanna play Ultra with no problems. Anyone know a good way to run this Ultra without having problems or do we all really have to have a GTX 580? I wonder how GTX 570 users fare on Ultra settings in Single Player! Amazing game ever! DICE deserves Game of the Year award. I also saw the Spike special on BF3 with football players trained to be marines. Quite interesting.

My favorite part of this game is the JET MISSION! OH MY GOD!


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone played with a 5870 yet?


----------



## [email protected]

Oh i forgot. Forget fraps. You can load framerates in the game! Press the console button like always and type list. There will be a list commands and it's Render.Drawfps 1








I was amazed!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15449365*
> A bit of a choice here, I have BC2, and I enjoy it, and I really want BF3. But I keep thinking that BF3 is like BC2, just better graphics, I don't know, but I Just get that thought. How much of an improvement over BC2?


'Improvement' probably isn't the right term. Sure it takes some of the stuff BC2 did and does it better, but the Bad Company series and the Battlefield series are very different beasts. Comparing them directly would be disingenuous. BF3 is more tactical, with greater emphasis on teamwork and squad play, for one thing. All I will say is that I had more fun in the few days of the Caspian Border 64 Conq map in beta than I ever did in all the time I've played BC2.


----------



## crizthakidd

the first pc game ive spent the retail price for ;] very much worth it. insane optimazation for everyones needs

but u know what. unless ur tv is 120ghz, u really just need 45 fps to play as well as any human eye can see most even say 30 fps is the cap lol but u already know ;]


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;15449378*
> Wow there! easy with the spoilers!
> 
> I'm still stuck in the first 20 seconds of campaign can't open the first door.


Window???


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15449431*
> the first pc game ive spent the retail price for ;] very much worth it. insane optimazation for everyones needs


what settings are you running on?


----------



## bevo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15449019*
> Really dissapointed on my end the game is awesome I know that but my rig is really showing its age or at least my card I cannot enjoy the game to my standards I like 100 fps plus in FPS games and with this blasted 4870 I haven't even hit 60 fps highest is 50 and that's with literally everything on low I even lowered my resolution to 1680x1050 and still not smooth enough for me its kind of embarrassing. Friday will defineantly be picking up a new card and getting rid of this thing once and for all its 3 years old. This game makes me feel like I need a whole new rig lol but im pretty sure its just the 4870 seriously bottle-necking my system.... huh


Your sig rig would work pretty well








If you are wanting 100 fps all the time you will need a pretty big upgrade. My SLi 570s don't run it over 100 all the time. But they will keep it at 60 with Vsync.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;15449021*
> I'm in the process of getting the game running right now. Any issues with using a 120hz monitor?


Well the only issue with our monitor is that at 120hz it looks like real life







. Don't worry it runs perfect, lowest fps i have seen is 77fps most of the time is like 90+ outdoor


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15449081*
> You're too demanding to game everything at 100FPS...


Especially seeing as the human eye only sees high detail video at around 10 to 12 frames per second while the brain comprehends about 24 low quality images. After a game runs at 30 FPS with no stuttering, you really dont notice that much difference afterwards. I guarantee you that in the middle of a high stakes firefight, you will not notice when your PC drops from 100 to 60. It probably runs at 60 and "says" its running at 100 just so you wont beat it at nights with your belt.


----------



## Nitronium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15449408*
> I have to say BF3 is INCREDIBLE!!! I had goosebumps in every campiagn, every mission! Hair raising moments. I tried it on Ultra and i was BLOWN away how it'd look but then my game started to have texture warping like a V shape.. my video card couldn't handle it! I was so disappointed lmao! So i had to restart the pc and start the game video settings on my regular settings i had previously. Just wanted to see Ultra and now i know. I am so upgrading to GTX 580 cuz i DO wanna play Ultra with no problems. Anyone know a good way to run this Ultra without having problems or do we all really have to have a GTX 580? I wonder how GTX 570 users fare on Ultra settings in Single Player! Amazing game ever! DICE deserves Game of the Year award. I also saw the Spike special on BF3 with football players trained to be marines. Quite interesting.
> 
> My favorite part of this game is the JET MISSION! OH MY GOD!


I'm actually surprised at how well my 570 is handling the game. Granted, I'm only using a 1280x1024 resolution (old monitor), but I'm getting between 50-60 fps on ultra


----------



## Lude

I am about to go insane. Installed it last night, kept getting kicked within a minute. Looked for some fixes today, tried EVERYTHING (ports, PB, firewall, etc), then noticed pknbstra.exe is not explicitly allowed (running the PB test) and is not in the System 32 folder. Reinstalling would not fix it. Finally I uninstalled BF3 and go to reinstall it - would not reinstall. Finally deleted the BF3 folder and uninstalled Origin and downloaded the latest setup. I now have to download the entire game again, however, this time it had an option for Installing PB (I don't think it did the time before). So, I am hoping this works, because I will be beyond pissed if it doesn't. I did manage to play some SP. Pretty good. Was thinking it could have been better, but maybe just because I was tired and annoyed I couldn't play MP last night. Oh well, there's my rant. I need a new GPU and monitor. Still running a damn 1280x1024 monitor.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S;15448280*
> EA chat told me it was shipped. Hopefully have it today or tomorrow.
> 
> How's the server pings? EA is already saying its bogged down...


I saw a US server with 14 ping.


----------



## ignite

Anyone played Co-op yet? How quick is it to get the unlocks through it?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15449434*
> Window???


Not sure what you meant there. But i right clicked in origin and there is a repair option. It downloaded something so maybe it'll fix it's self.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattbag;15448848*
> Well apparently origin thinks i'm "downloading" it but it was actually installing from the disc. I didn't realize till it actually asked me to switch to the 2nd disc.


I just got home and started installing my copy and I thought the same thing til I heard my disc drive spinning up.


----------



## Dropshock

Dangit. I can't wait 3 months for BF3, going with PS3 version methinks.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15449453*
> Especially seeing as the human eye only sees high detail video at around 10 to 12 frames per second while the brain comprehends about 24 low quality images. After a game runs at 30 FPS with no stuttering, you really dont notice that much difference afterwards. I guarantee you that in the middle of a high stakes firefight, you will not notice when your PC drops from 100 to 60. It probably runs at 60 and "says" its running at 100 just so you wont beat it at nights with your belt.


There's a world of a different between 60fps vs 30fps. try capping bf3 at 30fps and you'll see.

I also tought that above 60fps i would not be able to tell the different but when you move to 120hz monitor (capping at 120fps) the different is 2x better and smoother if you maintain 120fps. Only blind people wouldn't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15449593*
> Dangit. I can't wait 3 months for BF3, going with PS3 version methinks.


But then you wont get the full experience. 24 player? really?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15449615*
> But then you wont get the full experience. 24 player? really?


In 3 months the PC version will be hella cheaper I suppose. Maybe he can fix up his PC then and get a cheap copy.


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15449615*
> But then you wont get the full experience. 24 player? really?


I don't really care about player count. I had hella lots of fun on BC2 which is pretty much the same player limit (I think), even on the large conquest maps.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15449646*
> I don't really care about player count. I had hella lots of fun on BC2 which is pretty much the same player limit (I think), even on the large conquest maps.


Its not just the player count, its pretty much everything.

Also BF3 conquest =/= BC2 conquest


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15449466*
> I saw a US server with 14 ping.


I've seen ones as low as 40ms for me, but almost all the time, they have worse rubber-banding than servers with 100ms ping.


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15449675*
> Its not just the player count, its pretty much everything.
> 
> Also BF3 conquest =/= BC2 conquest


Even the campaign? Is the campaign completeley different with a full different story? Does the multiplayer have different guns and maps? I don't see how it's that bad that it's a totally different game. And plus, even if it's not like PC, it's still fun. My family is really against me spending a lot on a gaming computer, and I don't want to spend that much just for BF3, I just feel like it'd be better to get the PS3 version.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Wait, Origin has a Steam-style overlay browser, but it doesn't support the BF3 Battlelog plugin? Seriously?


Yeah....just realized this.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock;15449701*
> My family is really against me spending a lot on a gaming computer, and I don't want to spend that much just for BF3, I just feel like it'd be better to get the PS3 version.


Fair enough, can't really argue with that


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15449527*
> I just got home and started installing my copy and I thought the same thing til I heard my disc drive spinning up.


Heh, thats what I thought too. Didnt hear the disc drive spin until the 2nd disc though


----------



## crashoran

I know this is a dumb question, but when do we get the expansion pack? I'm DYING to play wake island


----------



## Grobinov

Did anyone notice the Alienware Dog Tag Giveaway?

Link:http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaway/battlefield-3-dog-tag-item-giveaway/

Get them while they are hot (and forgive me if it was already posted search turned up nothing







)


----------



## ilam3d

Good thing i didn't preorder.

Spent 4 hours at my friends house trying to test his game.

The single player stuttered to no end.
Multiplayer disconnected every 5-10 minutes.
Still no mouse binds support ( a must for me).
Mouse acceleration (or desaccel).

But the worst was the multiplayer experience. I can't talk much about the gameplay itself since i was busy TRYING to play the game. EVERY server i joined was laggy (IT'S 1ST DAY, yeah, it was also beta... and alpha), but that wasn't the worst, the bad part was that i always disconnected before i hit the 10 minute mark, which meant the game closing and me having to restart and reload everything just to join the same map... The squad screen is not useful at all and too clustered, the map interface is by far the worst i've ever seen in a battlefield game, the key bindings are unchangeable.

I'll wait until they release the actual game. If they ever do.


----------



## dteg

awwww, i thought they were giving away ACTUAL dogtags was about to jump on that but they are only digital ingame ones =[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;15449847*
> Good thing i didn't preorder.
> 
> Spent 4 hours at my friends house trying to test his game.
> 
> The single player stuttered to no end.
> Multiplayer disconnected every 5-10 minutes.
> Still no mouse binds support ( a must for me).
> Mouse acceleration (or desaccel).


my singleplayer never stuttered.
my multi never disconnected
i've been able to bind all my mouse settings
i've got on the fly DPI changing like MOST people do, so who cares..


----------



## razaice

Did you guys know you can let go of "w" while you're sprinting and as long as you keep holding shift you keep sprinting?


----------



## UbNub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15449861*
> awwww, i thought they were giving away ACTUAL dogtags was about to jump on that but they are only digital ingame ones =[


One of these days your going to make me break my monitor...

OT: I did the same thing, not that I'd really wear an Alienware dog tag anyway.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;15449874*
> Did you guys know you can let go of "w" while you're sprinting and as long as you keep holding shift you keep sprinting?


Yes, same as BC2.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UbNub;15449896*
> One of these days your going to make me break my monitor...
> 
> OT: I did the same thing, not that I'd really wear an Alienware dog tag anyway.


lol if you do post pictures









i agree though, i wouldn't actually wear them, i'd prolly hang them up somewhere visible.


----------



## thrgk

will the servers get less laggy? like when ya jump over a tree, ya fly backwards, or guys walking through water keep going back sometimes, its very laggy, can that be fixed?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;15449847*
> Good thing i didn't preorder.
> 
> Spent 4 hours at my friends house trying to test his game.
> 
> The single player stuttered to no end.
> Multiplayer disconnected every 5-10 minutes.
> Still no mouse binds support ( a must for me).
> Mouse acceleration (or desaccel).
> 
> But the worst was the multiplayer experience. I can't talk much about the gameplay itself since i was busy TRYING to play the game. EVERY server i joined was laggy (IT'S 1ST DAY, yeah, it was also beta... and alpha), but that wasn't the worst, the bad part was that i always disconnected before i hit the 10 minute mark, which meant the game closing and me having to restart and reload everything just to join the same map... The squad screen is not useful at all and too clustered, the map interface is by far the worst i've ever seen in a battlefield game, the key bindings are unchangeable.
> 
> I'll wait until they release the actual game. If they ever do.


The single player stuttered to no end *disable hyperthreading in bios*
Multiplayer disconnected every 5-10 minutes. *only person reporting this problem*
Still no mouse binds support ( a must for me). *not sure about this one*
Mouse acceleration (or desaccel).*disable mouse acceleration in game setting*


----------



## thrgk

yea, i didnt have any problems other then lag. prolly cause of 1st people all on at same time?


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


The single player stuttered to no end *disable hyperthreading in bios*
Multiplayer disconnected every 5-10 minutes. *only person reporting this problem*
Still no mouse binds support ( a must for me). *not sure about this one*
Mouse acceleration (or desaccel).*disable mouse acceleration in game setting*


I can bind to my death adder fine.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


will the servers get less laggy? like when ya jump over a tree, ya fly backwards, or guys walking through water keep going back sometimes, its very laggy, can that be fixed?


that's called rubberbanding no real fix to it other than find a better server or wait a while until they fix w.e it causing it.


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I've seen ones as low as 40ms for me, but almost all the time, they have worse rubber-banding than servers with 100ms ping.


I saw one with 6 ping.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


Yeah that guy seems to be known for hacking, even in the beta, his name is BumbleBee_AA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDdI..._safety_mode=1


Oh look who's on top of the multiplayer leaderboards and NOTHING is being done about it....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BumbIeBee_AA/

While scanning his account, he changed his name.


----------



## EVILNOK

I have a hard copy of BF3. I got it installed, clicked launch and it takes me to battlelog. I updated the browser plug in and the game manager has an update. I'm assuming this is the day 1 patch? Its been about 30 mins and its still saying 'installing game waiting for you to finish the installation". How big was the patch or is this a problem people have been having?


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;15449935*
> will the servers get less laggy? like when ya jump over a tree, ya fly backwards, or guys walking through water keep going back sometimes, its very laggy, can that be fixed?


Yeah no kidding it's laggy. It's called launch day of one of the biggest multiplayer games in years, 8 million people hammering away at an infrastructure of servers not built up enough to deal with the huge initial spike in activity.

It will calm down.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Oh look who's on top of the multiplayer leaderboards and NOTHING is being done about it....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/BumbIeBee_AA/


I was just looking at that also. Kinda funny he has about the same amount of hours in the game as me, but is Rank 31 already after just 4.5 hours of play. 3,157 score/min is insane and he has 458 combat efficiency pins already. According to how many games he has played, that is almost 18 pins/game.

I also noticed his name just changed within the last 30 minutes.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I have a hard copy of BF3. I got it installed, clicked launch and it takes me to battlelog. I updated the browser plug in and the game manager has an update. I'm assuming this is the day 1 patch? Its been about 30 mins and its still saying 'installing game waiting for you to finish the installation". How big was the patch or is this a problem people have been having?


i'm not sure about the hard copies but the day 1 patch was supposedly included in the digital download version. overall the game is 11.4gb once installed not sure if that help's any...


----------



## Ubeermench

Im done with origin. My payment has been pending for over a month and today they tell me its still pending and to call my bank. Bank of america told me its on EA's end... Im PO

Which retail stores sell physical copies of battlefield 3 for pc?


----------



## MajoHeadTrauma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


so much fun



















Dude, that is totally sick. Where did you get the monitor stand?

Sorry, I found it in your System description.


----------



## dteg

gamestop, amazon etc. amazon is probably your best bet..


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15450141*
> I was just looking at that also. Kinda funny he has about the same amount of hours in the game as me, but is Rank 31 already after just 4.5 hours of play. 3,157 score/min is insane and he has 458 combat efficiency pins already. According to how many games he has played, that is almost 18 pins/game.
> 
> I also noticed his name just changed within the last 30 minutes.


He also disabled friend requests and made his profile private. But look at how many C4, Light weapons, vehicle, and emplaced weapon kills he has. He pretty much teleports the entire team in one spot and guns them down with the method of his choice. People like this ruin games.

he is the #1 topic in threads and discussions in the battlelog forum. Apparently EA is "looking into it." SERIOUSLY?!? Ban his account and make him lose his game! How hard is that! This "play on hacked servers and we ban you" crap they were saying in the beta is worthless if they dont do anything about this guy. It ticks me off they sit there "looking into" something thats as easy as the BAN-Hammer.


----------



## odditory

He's a well known botter, don't do them the favor of raging about it in forum threads as this is how these guys get their kicks. Him and his AA buds apparently have some decent disposable income since every time they get banned they'll have the privilege of re-buying the game.


----------



## frankth3frizz

still waiting for the UPS truck! its been out for delivery since 7:54 this morning


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


still waiting for the UPS truck! its been out for delivery since 7:54 this morning


I would guess it would be there at 2:30 or 3:30. Always comes around that time for me


----------



## Fr0sty

newegg is so slow









no mobo no play









now i also have to redo my order for bf3 ... yayyy ..









more talking on the phone with origin support ....


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15450202*
> He also disabled friend requests and made his profile private. But look at how many C4, Light weapons, vehicle, and emplaced weapon kills he has. He pretty much teleports the entire team in one spot and guns them down with the method of his choice. People like this ruin games.
> 
> he is the #1 topic in threads and discussions in the battlelog forum. Apparently EA is "looking into it." SERIOUSLY?!? Ban his account and make him lose his game! How hard is that! This "play on hacked servers and we ban you" crap they were saying in the beta is worthless if they dont do anything about this guy. It ticks me off they sit there "looking into" something thats as easy as the BAN-Hammer.


Cry more that will fix the problem. I have sad news for you. They have hundreds of keys at there disposal that they purchased for $14 a piece. They are not concerned in the slightest bit about bans since they have probably registered 20 accounts already in preparation for EA bans or PB bans.

You can't stop the hackers. Best method of defense against them is server admin bans, or just wait for PB to detect them. Usually Artificial Aiming gets banned within the first week after the hack's release. I believe if you go to AA's website Helios says the Hack will be available to VIP members in 2 days from now.


----------



## Aluc13

Still waiting on my copy to get here. Anyone know how it runs with a GTX 460? At 1600x900? Could I run it on high maybe ultra?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aluc13*


Still waiting on my copy to get here. Anyone know how it runs with a GTX 460? At 1600x900? Could I run it on high maybe ultra?


there was a guy who can run ultra on a 560 with 30-40 frames, on 1080p.

I'm assuming you can run it on ultra and get 30-40 frames. I might have to run the game on high and get 20-30 frames on 1920x1200p


----------



## crayzcreationz

looking to play in a squad and a team online looking for a clan to play battlefield 3 hit me up crayzcreationz


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


there was a guy who can run ultra on a 560 with 30-40 frames, on 1080p.

I'm assuming you can run it on ultra and get 30-40 frames. I might have to run the game on high and get 20-30 frames on 1920x1200p










1920x1080 all ultra, 2xmsaa, 50-60 fps. hardware in sig


----------



## tyuo9980

Any1 help me? I cant install the game. it says i need to update my version of windows when I have win7 x64.


----------



## Foxrun

Dam UPS been out to delivery since 7:30 am = (


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Can anyone with overclocked 6970 say a thing or two about fps gain? (around 980-1000mhz core)



yeah 55 to 70 on ultra with 16x AA and MSAA maxed ... I averaged about 62

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


You're too demanding to game everything at 100FPS...


They don't know their biology or anatomy for sure. A human eye can't detect anything faster than 30 fps. The fastest known human eye detection is 60 fps and thats on very low quality (black and white only) images. Anyone that wants over 60fps is just epeening.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Especially seeing as the human eye only sees high detail video at around 10 to 12 frames per second while the brain comprehends about 24 low quality images. After a game runs at 30 FPS with no stuttering, you really dont notice that much difference afterwards. I guarantee you that in the middle of a high stakes firefight, you will not notice when your PC drops from 100 to 60. It probably runs at 60 and "says" its running at 100 just so you wont beat it at nights with your belt.



steal my thunder  repped


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j2thearrin;15450202*
> He also disabled friend requests and made his profile private. But look at how many C4, Light weapons, vehicle, and emplaced weapon kills he has. He pretty much teleports the entire team in one spot and guns them down with the method of his choice. People like this ruin games.
> 
> he is the #1 topic in threads and discussions in the battlelog forum. Apparently EA is "looking into it." SERIOUSLY?!? Ban his account and make him lose his game! How hard is that! This "play on hacked servers and we ban you" crap they were saying in the beta is worthless if they dont do anything about this guy. It ticks me off they sit there "looking into" something thats as easy as the BAN-Hammer.


Don't be so hard on him.

If you had a penis the size of a mosquito, you would need to cheat at an online video game to make you feel better.


----------



## thrgk

ok, so most are rubber banding, its not just me? will we see a fix within the week?


----------



## downlinx

I thought i would share this with you guys, i found it a nice little gif on quality


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15450143*
> i'm not sure about the hard copies but the day 1 patch was supposedly included in the digital download version. overall the game is 11.4gb once installed not sure if that help's any...


I closed out Origin and restarted. Right click on BF3 in "my games" tab and click repair install. It checked all the files and is now downloading the 472.1MB download.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nightingale*


Cry more that will fix the problem. I have sad news for you. They have hundreds of keys at there disposal that they purchased for $14 a piece. They are not concerned in the slightest bit about bans since they have probably registered 20 accounts already in preparation for EA bans or PB bans.

You can't stop the hackers. Best method of defense against them is server admin bans, or just wait for PB to detect them. Usually Artificial Aiming gets banned within the first week after the hack's release. I believe if you go to AA's website Helios says the Hack will be available to VIP members in 2 days from now.


Problem is EA can trace their IP (cause you cant use a proxy to play on origin I tried already) and then ban their ISP from accessing servers on origin. Then what will they do with all those keys?

ISP bans (not IP bans) are really tough to end around. You either A) have to start your own ISP (very expensive) or B) get a new internet connection.

Another nasty ban thats hard to overcome is NIC card bans. I used to moderate somewhere that did that. IT was hilarious watching the trolls/wannabe hackers going out and buying new NIC cards or motherboards everytime we banned their NIC.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *downlinx*


I thought i would share this with you guys, i found it a nice little gif on quality
-snip-


i can totally function on medium! lol. but i'll try high even if im limited to 30 frames


----------



## tomsteel1

Response to posts above, Color blind people have faster eye reactions and have more FPS seen as their lack of color lets them. Anyway

Is anyone else having issues with the Xbox 360 controller? Like in the special live cut scenes which you control etc "Hammer E" To stab him.
The game picks up my Xbox 360 controller, because i can use it to run around, just it doesn't use the Xbox 360 buttons on the GUI Like it used to in the BETA, Any Help will be appreciated, If it fixes my problem, you get +rep
.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Still cheating is stupid. Learn to a real soldier on this game. They took it out right how military deals with on the battlefield. The smoke, the ambient weather and everything similar to real life. Learn to adapt to it and you can be a great player. I played a perfectly great round today i had 35 kills and only 12 deaths. Do i need a hack to do that? No. Human inferior skills are better and challenging!


----------



## Dropshock

So, I struck a deal with my parents. I'll be getting BF3 now, but I'll have to lower my budget by the price of my game. My budget was originally 550, but now it's around 500.

I know this is a bit out of question, but can one of you guys suggest me a good $500 build for the future?


----------



## Norlig

Does any1 know if there is a way to stop my fps from going to 0 every now and then? getting killed in the heap of battle and crashing choppers and jets all the time. its almost unplayable on multiplayer.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15450466*
> i can totally function on medium! lol. but i'll try high even if im limited to 30 frames


Get a better processor. I can play at HIGH.


----------



## tomsteel1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tomsteel1;15450484*
> Response to posts above, Color blind people have faster eye reactions and have more FPS seen as their lack of color lets them. Anyway
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with the Xbox 360 controller? Like in the special live cut scenes which you control etc "Hammer E" To stab him.
> The game picks up my Xbox 360 controller, because i can use it to run around, just it doesn't use the Xbox 360 buttons on the GUI Like it used to in the BETA, Any Help will be appreciated, If it fixes my problem, you get +rep
> .
> Thanks!


Ive also restarted the game MANY times, Unplugged the controller etc








Gonna restart and see if that fixes the issue PLEASE PLEASE WORK!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Guys if you let matchmaking find the server for u. It gives u a smooth, lag free server to play. Stop COMPLAINING, ITS THE FIRST DAMN DAY OF THE RELEASE. U PEOPLE SIT THERE DO NOTHING FOR SOCIETY but COMPLAIN. SHUT UP and either wait, GET A LIFE and Accept reality and that life doesn't OWE U ANYTHING! meaning get with logic and understand the servers are getting slammed. No matter how much precaution Dice took its never enough. It will smooth out. CHILL!!!!!!!


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Guys if you let matchmaking find the server for u. It gives u a smooth, lag free server to play. Stop COMPLAINING, ITS THE FIRST DAMN DAY OF THE RELEASE. U PEOPLE SIT THERE DO NOTHING FOR SOCIETY but COMPLAIN. SHUT UP and either wait, GET A LIFE and Accept reality and that life doesn't OWE U ANYTHING! meaning get with logic and understand the servers are getting slammed. No matter how much precaution Dice took its never enough. It will smooth out. CHILL!!!!!!!


Well said!!


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


i can totally function on medium! lol. but i'll try high even if im limited to 30 frames
 









im thinking of medium to bro guess ill find out on the 28th .


----------



## Nightingale

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*


Problem is EA can trace their IP (cause you cant use a proxy to play on origin I tried already) and then ban their ISP from accessing servers on origin. Then what will they do with all those keys?

ISP bans (not IP bans) are really tough to end around. You either A) have to start your own ISP (very expensive) or B) get a new internet connection.

Another nasty ban thats hard to overcome is NIC card bans. I used to moderate somewhere that did that. IT was hilarious watching the trolls/wannabe hackers going out and buying new NIC cards or motherboards everytime we banned their NIC.



Don't agree with anything you have stated above. NIC's can be changed or even spoofed very easily. Besides was never an issue in BC2.

EA does not ban ISP's that would be financial suicide for them. Server admins could do this though by banning the subnet.


----------



## j8ninja

do you have any computer parts at all? im sure we can fix you up an ok rig with 500 if you got some parts laying around


----------



## Dropshock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


do you have any computer parts at all? im sure we can fix you up an ok rig with 500 if you got some parts laying around


monitor keyboard, OS, mouse, and dvd drive. I jsut want to be able to paly BF3 at playable framerate at at least high on 1440x900. Thanks for any help.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


1920x1080 all ultra, 2xmsaa, 50-60 fps. hardware in sig


Oh my godd really??? What is your card oc'd to? I'm on 900/2150.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## tomsteel1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


So, I struck a deal with my parents. I'll be getting BF3 now, but I'll have to lower my budget by the price of my game. My budget was originally 550, but now it's around 500.

I know this is a bit out of question, but can one of you guys suggest me a good $500 build for the future?


Best ask on another section of the site, this isn't the place, just say i need a comp that can play BF3 on -INSERT SETTING HERE- For Â£500/$500. Plus your request would get buried here anyway

Good luck


----------



## earwig1990

Please don't verbally castrate me guys

when you use a controller for pc, did they fix having to hold down left stick click to sprint? Like in cod u click left stick once and as long as ur still pushing forward, u continue sprintig. Beta pissed me off cuz I would physically have to hold down the click on the stick to run.

And did they fix grenades? In beta you couldn't cook grenades no matter how long you hold grenade button, it immediately threw


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


So, I struck a deal with my parents. I'll be getting BF3 now, but I'll have to lower my budget by the price of my game. My budget was originally 550, but now it's around 500.

I know this is a bit out of question, but can one of you guys suggest me a good $500 build for the future?


make your own thread im sure some people will be happy to help you spend your money , tell them what you need and what you dont and what your using it for .


----------



## NateN34

Wooo!

Just experienced my first BF3 related Bluescreen!


----------



## Pendulum

SV98 + straight pull bolt = amazing
I was averaging 14 kills with 0-5 deaths, now I'm averaging 25 kills with 0-3 deaths on Grand Bazzar with 64 players.
That one upgrade made a massive difference.


----------



## Fr0sty

omg ... my order was messed up and now i have to redo it all over again ...

:O i hope ill still get the physical warfare pack + back to karkland for the same price because of of that ...

and i'm off to the phone


----------



## nepas

You Tube


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*


yeah 55 to 70 on ultra with 16x AA and MSAA maxed ... I averaged about 62

They don't know their biology or anatomy for sure. A human eye can't detect anything faster than 30 fps. The fastest known human eye detection is 60 fps and thats on very low quality (black and white only) images. Anyone that wants over 60fps is just epeening.

steal my thunder  repped


LOL you repped the wrong post of mine haha. you got "thunder stealer" on my post about bumblebee









Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Don't be so hard on him.

If you had a penis the size of a mosquito, you would need to cheat at an online video game to make you feel better.


I think i pee'd a little there.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

U can cook nades by selecting the weapon with mousewheel instead of quick throw button.


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


U can cook nades by selecting the weapon with mousewheel instead of quick throw button.


But I use controller so how bout then


----------



## SimplyTheBest

U play the PC version with the xbox 360 controller? Thats crazyyyyyyyy lol. No clue buddy. Google it







HOw to cook grenade with controller


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dropshock*


monitor keyboard, OS, mouse, and dvd drive. I jsut want to be able to paly BF3 at playable framerate at at least high on 1440x900. Thanks for any help.


It will be hard to get in there for $500
You basically need the case and everything inside it?

This is best I could do... I'm sure other's might be able to cut it some maybe cheaper case/psu don't know how much more you could cut from that though.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15450514*
> Guys if you let matchmaking find the server for u. It gives u a smooth, lag free server to play. Stop COMPLAINING, ITS THE FIRST DAMN DAY OF THE RELEASE. U PEOPLE SIT THERE DO NOTHING FOR SOCIETY but COMPLAIN. SHUT UP and either wait, GET A LIFE and Accept reality and that life doesn't OWE U ANYTHING! meaning get with logic and understand the servers are getting slammed. No matter how much precaution Dice took its never enough. It will smooth out. CHILL!!!!!!!


When you sneeze, do you accidentally smash the Caps Lock button with your face? You were going off and on a lot there. My only thought is you have a terrible cold...


----------



## nykeiscool

Anyone try Frap recording with this game yet on final? When i was in beta i was getting 30 which is just unplayable IMO, any suggestions or stories with people getting a good 50-60 with my setup [sig rig]? If you have something better then fraps to recommend let me know or any user tips on fraps to boost my frames while recording i do want HD recording so Half size is not an option and i also am using a separate storage drive for my recordings [spinpoint f3 1tb]


----------



## Yvese

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*   Anyone try Frap recording with this game yet on final? When i was in beta i was getting 30 which is just unplayable IMO, any suggestions or stories with people getting a good 50-60 with my setup [sig rig]? If you have something better then fraps to recommend let me know or any user tips on fraps to boost my frames while recording i do want HD recording so Half size is not an option and i also am using a separate storage drive for my recordings [spinpoint f3 1tb]  
I'm recording with fraps at my full 1920x1200 res.

  
 You Tube  



 
 I have the same proc at the same speed so you've got that covered. I personally record at 30 fps since anything higher is useless since youtube processes videos @ 30 fps anyway.

You've got the right idea with recording on a different HD. Just set fraps @ 30 fps and you'll be good.


----------



## earwig1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


U play the PC version with the xbox 360 controller? Thats crazyyyyyyyy lol. No clue buddy. Google it







HOw to cook grenade with controller


Yeah man I grew up a console gamer and just recently ditched the ps3 for a pc lol. Can't teach an old dog new tricks right lol

I'll just bump my entire post cuz people are posting on this thread rapid fire

Quote:



Please don't verbally castrate me guys

when you use a controller for pc, did they fix having to hold down left stick click to sprint? Like in cod u click left stick once and as long as ur still pushing forward, u continue sprintig. Beta pissed me off cuz I would physically have to hold down the click on the stick to run.

And did they fix grenades? In beta you couldn't cook grenades no matter how long you hold grenade button, it immediately threw


----------



## Tiger S.

I totally forgot EA doesn't include manuals any longer.. Damn them.. no crapper material


----------



## Stash9876

Anyone keep getting the message "Sorry, Something technical went wrong" with battlelog? It does it about half the times I refresh the browser list.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15450971*
> Anyone keep getting the message "Sorry, Something technical went wrong" with battlelog? It does it about half the times I refresh the browser list.


been happening since last night when the servers went live









im assuming Battlelog is just getting swamped so bad...im sure it will level out soon


----------



## crashoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas;15450640*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyVDIi_dIck&feature=channel_video_title


THis is why I love BF


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15450971*
> Anyone keep getting the message "Sorry, Something technical went wrong" with battlelog? It does it about half the times I refresh the browser list.


I think I got that in the beta before. I ended up fixing when I realized I forgot to allow battlelog with noscript.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


oh my godd really??? What is your card oc'd to? I'm on 900/2150.

Sent from my htc vision


860/1900


----------



## j8ninja

hey everyone, sorry if this was asked before, but theres like 2000 pages of stuff to go through if i am to look >,<"

i wanted to know what i needed to do to run BF3 on my computer. like what drivers do i need, which to avoid( i heard that 11.10 v3 preview drivers can mess up your system, etc), do i need to do something special to run it in crossfire.

currently im running CCC version 11.9, and CAP 11.9 CAP 3 i think?

you can see my rig below.

thanks for the help !!


----------



## Higgins

Haven't been able to stay in a MP server for more than 30 seconds without being kicked by an admin or disconnected.


----------



## thrgk

is the lag still as bad?


----------



## MGX1016

When are we getting OCN BF3 server?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15450875*
> I'm recording with fraps at my full 1920x1200 res.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8o6E__s5V0
> 
> I have the same proc at the same speed so you've got that covered. I personally record at 30 fps since anything higher is useless since youtube processes videos @ 30 fps anyway.
> 
> You've got the right idea with recording on a different HD. Just set fraps @ 30 fps and you'll be good.


It looks brilliant and smooth on your GTX 580.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


When are we getting OCN BF3 server?


There seems to be one, although I've not seen any official statement about it being there , http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...Battlefield-3/


----------



## coolhandluke41

do you guys have problem binding mouse keys ?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haven't been able to stay in a MP server for more than 30 seconds without being kicked by an admin or disconnected.











Did you try this at all? 2nd post in shows fixes for similar issue that has to do with PB. Worth a shot I guess if you keep getting kicked.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...24694406230/3/


----------



## dezahp

Anybody with vent want to squad up and stat pad in OM? I want to level up my Engineer and Recon asap


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


video

























Hahaha, I knew A10s were tough but...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Haven't been able to stay in a MP server for more than 30 seconds without being kicked by an admin or disconnected.










Same here. I gotta find my blood pressure meds. And yes already tried the fixes listed above for PB.


----------



## tomsteel1

Can anyone link me to where i can download the latest patch, it isint downloading for me


----------



## Kreeker

Lets try to gather a list of good servers, both 32 and 64.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

So this is how my rig is holding up while playing 64 player Bazaar map, FRAPS in lower right corner. Not bad, but I wish VRAM usage wasn't so high...


----------



## Birdy1337

Quoted from my thread in case no one saw it or always looks here:

Quote:



Okay I didn't see this anywhere else and I know in the beta all you had to do was do CTRL+Shift+S and I tired that in the retail game but no cigar. So I went through the list of commands and I found this:

Render.DrawFps

Basically it shows the FPS in the top right corner like FRAPS. Open up the console by hitting ~ and type Render.DrawFps true and then hit enter. The FPS will then appear in the top-right corner.

Sorry if this has already been posted, I didn't see a thread or any really discussion about it. If its in the BF3 discussion thread, Please merge if possible.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Was pretty fun, although my GTS 450 was a bit sad. At least the game looks fine on Low haha. CPU was around 70% so its a pretty good bottleneck I'd say.

That battlelog though.. annoying. I wish they would have made the game standalone and battelog optional. I'm not sure how it will work in Offline mode, but I can't imagine its going to be very good.


----------



## Nitronium

has anyone come up with a set of keybindings that work well with the logi extreme 3d? The buttons I've mapped to the base are conflicting with the escape key.


----------



## NoGuru

I just got home from work to see an empty mail box, fail Newegg.


----------



## BradleyW

Don't people go down the shops and buy games anymore or am i missing the point?


----------



## calavera

Can anyone else join a multi server now? I get stuck at trying to join any server.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Don't people go down the shops and buy games anymore or am i missing the point?


I work all day so having it deliverd is more convenient.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nitronium*


has anyone come up with a set of keybindings that work well with the logi extreme 3d? The buttons I've mapped to the base are conflicting with the escape key.


Joystick support is broken ATM

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...ly-fudged.html


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Joystick support is broken ATM

http://www.overclock.net/pc-games/11...ly-fudged.html


That sucks.

Are there many of you getting kicked all the time? Im hoping to find a solution to this before i even play it (i have to wait til 28th







) so if it happens to me i can sought it straight away.

Also, how does the 5870 perform in the game so far?


----------



## Darkpriest667

kicked by administrator hmmm on the overclock server


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomsteel1*


Can anyone link me to where i can download the latest patch, it isint downloading for me


what patch?


----------



## Dropshock

Are platoons PC only, a friend told me they're PC exclusive.


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yvese*


I'm recording with fraps at my full 1920x1200 res.

I have the same proc at the same speed so you've got that covered. I personally record at 30 fps since anything higher is useless since youtube processes videos @ 30 fps anyway.

You've got the right idea with recording on a different HD. Just set fraps @ 30 fps and you'll be good.


Hmm... if i set it to 30FPS the game will also play at 30FPS correct? Yeah i don't mind having my recording on 30 but its the actual live gameplay that i wanted on 60.. also does fraps have a 4G limit for anyone else almsot as if your drive is formatted on FAT32?


----------



## merwan

so a 6970gb or a 570gtx would probably play bf3 in ultra settings @ 1080p. really thought you'd need a gtx 580 at least. very interesting


----------



## Blackops_2

My take on it:

While some of the textures don't appear to be as detailed and as smooth as some of the trailers from SP. It still looks amazing especially for the performance i'm getting out of a single card. The lighting effects are unparallel, tehran road has some serious beauty. I was running down the hill while playing as US. and i just stopped and watched the firefight. It's very immersive so far. I still want 6 man squads









The only part hindering my experience is horrible teammates. I had 1% health and my medic runs right near me and doesn't heal he just sits there. This is in the midst of holding off an on coming wave of people. So far i have a 1.5 k/d like i kept in beta but a W/L ratio of 1/5









Origin name: BIackops_2


----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


-snip-

also does fraps have a 4G limit for anyone else almsot as if your drive is formatted on FAT32?


Its just a built-in limitation, and not a real issue since you can easily put them back together later. I would guess its because it doesn't use the later AVI format that allows >4GB files.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*


kicked by administrator hmmm on the overclock server


Its punkbuster and they are supposed to be working on it. I found a total of 2 servers with no PB and got to play my 1st 2 full games just now. As soon as I join a PB enabled server I get DC from server message or kicked by admin message


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tomsteel1*


Can anyone link me to where i can download the latest patch, it isint downloading for me


Log out of battlelog. In Origin where the games are listed right click BF3, repair install. It will check the files and see the patch is missing and DL it. Thats what I had to do also.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm stuck on "Going Hunting' in the campaign. It will not let me kill the runners - Anyone else run into this issue?

*Edit: Nvmd, had to restart from checkpoint to get it to acknowledge my progress


----------



## iLLGT3

^ That happened to me too.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iLLGT3*


^ That happened to me too.


Your avatar says it all


----------



## Pendulum

Something deep down tells me this guy is anything but legit.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/348996315/

Kills2 598
Deaths108
K/D Ratio*24.056 *


----------



## thrgk

Omg just tried to play again and its lagging terrible

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Something deep down tells me this guy is anything but legit.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/348996315/

Kills2 598
Deaths108
K/D Ratio*24.056 *










All his kills are from vehicles


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


Omg just tried to play again and its lagging terrible

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Were you on Tehran Highway?
That map has caused everybody to lag on every server except a handful. 
I just quit out of it.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nykeiscool*


Hmm... if i set it to 30FPS the game will also play at 30FPS correct? Yeah i don't mind having my recording on 30 but its the actual live gameplay that i wanted on 60.. also does fraps have a 4G limit for anyone else almsot as if your drive is formatted on FAT32?


Yea recording at 30 fps means the game will also be at 30 fps.

Unfortunately I don't know how to unlock game FPS but keep the recording fps at 30. Good thing about it though is that if your rig can handle it, the fps will never go below 30 which gives you smooth gameplay throughout.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


All his kills are from vehicles


He's a member from AA, Artificial Aiming, a forum for aimbots.









http://www.artificialaiming.net/foru...signature.html


----------



## 8564dan

What drivers are best for my GPU? Im on 11.8 atm.

Anyone solved the constantly getting kicked thing yet?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Anyone solved the constantly getting kicked thing yet?


Nope, the only MP I've been able to play were 2 matches on servers that weren't running PB.


----------



## MIKEVALL

MIKEVALL'S









This game is amazing, despite a few expected first launch bugs/lag, i think it deliveries.( imo)
I dont care what the review said, i think the campaign is fun ( i dont even like campaigns) the first part in the train was super cool.lol I havent had any real issues , but i will pass on my experience to you , hope it helps ( sorry if its already been posted.

#1 karkand expansion pack, is not released yet.







(we have to wait for it.)

#2 if you got the physical warfare pack, you will get a email with a product code ,go to origin enter the code. ( the weapons only show up on loadout!)

#3 make sure you update your game, and battlelog first!

#4 its nothing like the beta.

#5 see you on the battlefield!


----------



## TurboPanda

I spent about an hour with ea tech support on the phone and they have to change something on their end to do with origin they had to change something from default. He wouldnt tell me what he changed but as soon as he changed it from default it seemed to work just fine. Hope this helps some of you with your issues.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Its punkbuster and they are supposed to be working on it. I found a total of 2 servers with no PB and got to play my 1st 2 full games just now. As soon as I join a PB enabled server I get DC from server message or kicked by admin message


I haven't got DC'd cause of PB'r yet.. I only play on PB servers.
Also as a note I have got disconnected but I went afk for like 15 minutes though.


----------



## BradleyW

I take it the official release looks and performs much better?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


MIKEVALL'S









This game is amazing, despite a few expected first launch bugs/lag, i think it deliveries.( imo)
I dont care what the review said, i think the campaign is fun ( i dont even like campaigns) the first part in the train was super cool.lol I havent had any real issues , but i will pass on my experience to you , hope it helps ( sorry if its already been posted.

#1 karkand expansion pack, is not released yet.







we have to wait for it.)

#2 if you got the physical warfare pack, you will get a email with a product code ,go to origin enter the code. ( the weapons only show up on loadout!)

#3 make sure you update your game, and battlelog first!

#4 its nothing like the beta.

#5 see you on the battlefield!


Do Origin and the game update automatically? I have already downloaded and installed it on my PC but have to wait until its released over here to play it.


----------



## Pendulum

What's the fastest map/gametype to level?
Right now I'm playing the crap out of Grand Bazzar / Conquest / 64 players. [averaging ~20-30 kills per game]


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Do Origin and the game update automatically? I have already downloaded and installed it on my PC but have to wait until its released over here to play it.


No i had to update my launcher from origin, and there is a option in battlelog to update battlelog browser.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


He's a member from AA, Artificial Aiming, a forum for aimbots.









http://www.artificialaiming.net/foru...signature.html


Ugh nerds ruin everything :/


----------



## Jodiuh

K, just added some of you guys...

LIQUIDPAIN01
Ghost052395
Ratjack
JoeyTBND
ulawe
WetDreamSkiy 
c0ld8
dredawgg06

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*   anyone has a good mic suggestion to give me??  
Logitech USB for $20

For those you w/ the mouse accel issues, try matching the 2 sens settings and disabling raw.

Also, thanks DICE for not letting me create my own squad when there's 2/4 in every single one so my buds and I have to be split up! Booooo!

Edit: For the truly brave:    
 MCOM go boom boom ringtone/alarm.  <!-- AME - MP3 Files --> http://www.MYsPLAYER.com/small.swf?audio1=http://uploads.graalcenter.org/upload/Wake_Up_This_Is_Battlefield_Alarm.mp3&end=1&autoplay=OFF&shuffle=OFF&color=000000&textcolor=FFFFFF


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


What's the fastest map/gametype to level?
Right now I'm playing the crap out of Grand Bazzar / Conquest / 64 players. [averaging ~20-30 kills per game]


I would say metro on rush!LOL really i leveled up faster in the beta.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


No i had to update my launcher from origin, and there is a option in battlelog to update battlelog browser.


If you have anything that needs updating in battlelog on the bottom left will be game manager and browser plug in. You can click on those and update them if needed.


----------



## Darkpriest667

My origin ID and soldier name are Darkpriest667 ... add me if you'd like


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MIKEVALL*


No i had to update my launcher from origin, and there is a option in battlelog to update battlelog browser.


Ok thanks, is it just a right click on the game in Origin and click update? Im not on the right comp atm to look.


----------



## Olepolecat

It's a bit quirky trying to play this with a controller, some of the button presses you gotta do like at the train don't work on the controller.


----------



## Da1Nonly

I dont want to go through all the pages....Can someone please tell me how to get passed the, "you've been kicked from server by an admin"


----------



## Diabolical999

Just picked up the _Limited Edition_ physical copy of the game. Installed it, and now it's downloading the 475MB patch in Origin atm. Now, meanwhile, when I go to EA Gun Club to claim my free gun unlock, the page is timing out when I attempt to sign in. Aggravating...


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


I dont want to go through all the pages....Can someone please tell me how to get passed the, "you've been kicked from server by an admin"


I think its a PB issue. I have read posts from others saying they get on servers without PB and its fine. I hope this gets sorted.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


Just picked up the _Limited Edition_ physical copy of the game. Installed it, and now it's downloading the 475MB patch in Origin atm. Now, meanwhile, when I go to EA Gun Club to claim my free gun unlock, the page is timing out when I attempt to sign in. Aggravating...


What did you expect everyone is trying to access one page...


----------



## Fr0sty

origin phone support is so slow :S ...


----------



## BradleyW

What's included on the patch?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


Just picked up the Limited Edition physical copy of the game. Installed it, and it's now downloading the 400MB patch in Origin atm. Now, meanwhile, when I go to EA Gun Club to claim my free gun unlock, the page is timing out when I attempt to sign in. Aggravating...


Good to know cause I'm also on the 400mb patch atm. I've yet to go to the Gun Club so I'll check it out now.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


What's included on the patch?


the patch was included in the preload for digital downloads afaik


----------



## Smackover

I'm applying for the OCN platoon.

Smackover / Smackover


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Anyone else getting stuttering when playing in windowed mode? My fullscreen works fine, but my windowed mode doesn't. I pretty much NEED windowed mode.


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey friends add me up on Origins! My ID is tatakaiclub.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Anyone else getting stuttering when playing in windowed mode? My fullscreen works fine, but my windowed mode doesn't. I pretty much NEED windowed mode.


Pretty much most games i've ran in window mode throughout my history of PC gaming has stuttered.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smackover*


I'm applying for the OCN platoon.

Smackover / Smackover


Where do you apply?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Where do you apply?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5240979797784/

edit: honestly they are like 3-4 different OCN platoons idk why people must feel the need to be in charge or w.e why can't they just consolidate everything into 1 list.


----------



## pale_neon

Be Advised, lets hit 2,500 pages before the week's over, Over.


----------



## doc2142

My game randomly crashes for like 5 seconds that gives me this weird noise in a loop and I can't do anything I have to hard rest my pc. Is this common?


----------



## Smackover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Where do you apply?


I added myself to the Google doc, and also requested to join via the Battlelog Platoons page. This is just to verify that my BF3 name is the same as my forum name.


----------



## navit

Just got my game today but I won't have Internet till next Thursday, am I screwed? I would like to play the single Player till then.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smackover*


I added myself to the Google doc, and also requested to join via the Battlelog Platoons page. This is just to verify that my BF3 name is the same as my forum name.


Cheers for the info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


Be Advised, lets hit 2,500 pages before the week's over, Over.


Be advised, i have a very long neck, over.
Has this issue been fixed?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5240979797784/

edit: honestly they are like 3-4 different OCN platoons idk why people must feel the need to be in charge or w.e why can't they just consolidate everything into 1 list.


Problem I see currently, is that there is a limit to 100 per platoon.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *navit*


Just got my game today but I won't have Internet till next Thursday, am I screwed? I would like to play the single Player till then.


you need to activate via the internet, and as far as i've seen battlelog is also needed to play the singleplayer. but you could just try installing and then clicking on the bf3.exe or w.e file in the install directory..


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

how do you change your dogtag I still havent figured it out.

Oh and I found something weird.
At 5970x1080, regardless if everything is on high or ultra - I still get 24-30FPS. It makes almost no difference. Turning HDAO or SSAO off simply makes it less stuttery, but FPS remains the same.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Problem I see currently, is that there is a limit to 100 per platoon.


that's a vlid point. and i can live with that if that's the reason, but they were like 2-3 origin username lists posted on the actual OCN forums; what about those...google docs has no limits as far as i know..


----------



## Smackover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


how do you change your dogtag I still havent figured it out.

Oh and I found something weird.
At 5970x1080, regardless if everything is on high or ultra - I still get 24-30FPS. It makes almost no difference. Turning HDAO or SSAO off simply makes it less stuttery, but FPS remains the same.


Go to Battlelog.battlefield.com then click on your soldier name. There will be a tab on the right hand side.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


how do you change your dogtag I still havent figured it out.

Oh and I found something weird.
At 5970x1080, regardless if everything is on high or ultra - I still get 24-30FPS. It makes almost no difference. Turning HDAO or SSAO off simply makes it less stuttery, but FPS remains the same.


i was going to suggest you try running at medium; but then i saw your sig rig... if you are even dipping below 60fps with a 6990 something is wrong, and the fact that you can't even GET to 60fps is really awkward do you have the latest drivers installed 0.o


----------



## Duplicated

Looking for good & cheap joystick to be used while piloting here. Any suggestion?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

They seriously gotta put back the freaken queue on this.

I want to join this server and I hate having to re-click. Why can't it just queue me like BC2.


----------



## Calipso

The fact that battlelog isn't keeping my stats updated makes me sad. Last time it recorded my stats was 3 hours ago.

In the last 20 minutes I've crashed out of BF3 5+ times due to bad drivers. (Driver kernel has failed etc).

I'm a sad panda.


----------



## xquisit

Anyone else have this issue? How am I suppose to install a game, if I can't see what to click?


----------



## crashoran

I haven't had any crashes...


----------



## madroller

May I choose Medic Kit (in the future , maybe after unlocking) to heal while Im on engineer or support class ?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroller*


May I choose Medic Kit (in the future , maybe after unlocking) to heal while Im on engineer or support class ?


should only be able to do it with the medic


----------



## NFL

had one freeze and a couple of driver crashes (Think my GPU OC was unstable) but other than that, it's been real smooth


----------



## Smackover

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroller*


May I choose Medic Kit (in the future , maybe after unlocking) to heal while Im on engineer or support class ?


No. You can only use the medic kit if you are the Assault class. It's also unlocked by default.


----------



## Vestito

keeps dropping/disconnecting me off the all servers really annoying. and I am about to go grab like a 20-30 dollar joystick to fly the jets and stuff as well


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


The fact that battlelog isn't keeping my stats updated makes me sad. Last time it recorded my stats was 3 hours ago.

In the last 20 minutes I've crashed out of BF3 5+ times due to bad drivers. (Driver kernel has failed etc).

I'm a sad panda.


Yeah it is really starting to piss me off. The stats should be updated in real time; you shouldn't lose all your stats just because you disconnect or leave the game (maybe the part about leaving is incorrect).

Now to my question. I get the message, are you sure you want to leave? all unsaved progress will be lost. When can you leave and not lose your progress? Can you leave at any time? Can you leave as soon as the game summary screen comes up? Do you have to wait till the next match? I leave when the next round starts. I don't if the "quits" stat involves you leaving in between a round, but if it does I'm pissed that I'm at 25% because there is no option to leave the game after a match....


----------



## madroller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smackover*


No. You can only use the medic kit if you are the Assault class. It's also unlocked by default.


Thanks dude.


----------



## TwiggLe

Anyway to take a screenshot besides using Fraps?


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j8ninja*


hey everyone, sorry if this was asked before, but theres like 2000 pages of stuff to go through if i am to look >,<"

i wanted to know what i needed to do to run BF3 on my computer. like what drivers do i need, which to avoid( i heard that 11.10 v3 preview drivers can mess up your system, etc), do i need to do something special to run it in crossfire.

currently im running CCC version 11.9, and CAP 11.9 CAP 3 i think?

you can see my rig below.

thanks for the help !!


im using 11.10 v3 without any caps its running pretty dang good ultra at 1080 no aa could you check your vram for me while playing im at 1950 mb


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Yeah it is really starting to piss me off. The stats should be updated in real time; you shouldn't lose all your stats just because you disconnect or leave the game (maybe the part about leaving is incorrect).

Now to my question. I get the message, are you sure you want to leave? all unsaved progress will be lost. When can you leave and not lose your progress? Can you leave at any time? Can you leave as soon as the game summary screen comes up? Do you have to wait till the next match? I leave when the next round starts. I don't if the "quits" stat involves you leaving in between a round, but if it does I'm pissed that I'm at 25% because there is no option to leave the game after a match....


Who cares. Just relax and play the game. Have fun.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vestito*


keeps dropping/disconnecting me off the all servers really annoying. and I am about to go grab like a 20-30 dollar joystick to fly the jets and stuff as well










for sure

logitech attack 3 or if you can get an extreme 3d would be awesome (especially if you have other games that use it)

both are cheap as hell


----------



## madroller

So far , whats the best assault rifle to use ? M416 is kinda weak I think.
I unlocked AEK , its better IMO.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Who cares. Just relax and play the game. Have fun.


seriously

my updates are actually fine too, its updating my stats like every 5-10 minutes after i leave a server


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Who cares. Just relax and play the game. Have fun.


I sometimes think the people who make this kinds or replies either work for DICE or have some other vested interest in the company, such as stocks.

This is not some free game that a college student made for my enjoyment. I paid for this product, and I expect it to work as intended.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*











Anyone else have this issue? How am I suppose to install a game, if I can't see what to click?


Exit out of Origin, update/reinstall Adobe AIR. http://www.filehippo.com/download_adobe_air/


----------



## xFALL3Nx

DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT PAUSE THE "DOWNLOAD" WHEN INSTALLING FROM A CD.

I DID AND WENT FROM 6mb/s TO 700kb/s 40 mins to 4HOURS! >=[ ON THE FIRST DISC!!!!


----------



## j8ninja

oh man!!! my BF3 CD just arrived right now!!!! i cant wait to install and play ^^!!!

...i am crossing my fingers like crazy that i wont get any driver issues though =[

edit: i havent heard from anyone yet who has the pc cd version, but is it just us that have the masss effect 3 early access or is it everyone?


----------



## RushMore1205

When in Surround NVIDIA, if you want to go to single screen the menus dissapear and the HUDS

also it will not even let you switch to singel screen unless you dissable two monitors first then do it

the game is unplayable if you dont want 3 screens and have Surround enabled.

i dont understand why since it worked fine in the BETA and ALPHA

please FIX this


----------



## Tech-Boy

Guys battlelog doesn't show pings for me. And when i invite someone to co-op or a game they never get an invite. Anyone else have this problem? I think it could be my ports. What ports do i need to open for this?


----------



## charlesquik

I hate battlelog.. cant manage to do a co-op with my friend. We send each other invitation and we never receive them or we cant start the game or he dont see me online. etc...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


Exit out of Origin, update/reinstall Adobe AIR. http://www.filehippo.com/download_adobe_air/


Thanks, I'll download it.

FOR ANYONE WHO HAS THE WHITE SCREEN ISSUE - I FOUND THE SOLUTION:

UPDATE YOUR CLOCK (TIME/DATE/YEAR) OF YOUR SYSTEM & PROBLEM SOLVED.
*

The real question is, how do I use my CDs to install the game? and not download..*

^
^
^
^


----------



## BradleyW

Spoiler alert. Question asking about a perticular point in the game.

Anyone seen that glitch on the train? (SP)


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kvjavs*


Thanks! I posted again but the database I guess went offline for a minute









Thinking I may just buy a 1090t along with a GTX 560ti and call it a day. Was contemplating Sandy Bridge but it seems BF3 doesn't discriminate much










spend a little more money and sli it or go for 570. Trust me you will be happy. OC it too =)) im running with Most settings ultra right now on campaign and im loving it. I haven't played Online yet. I always like to play sp. Ive been busy with school.


----------



## Nemesis158

Game is installed, Patch is about halfway done. nother half hour and ill join you guys!


----------



## xquisit

I'm starting to think I got the CD (hard copy) for no reason.

How do I actually use the CDs to install the game, because I only see the option to "Download" in origin after I entered my product key?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm starting to think I got the CD (hard copy) for no reason.

How do I actually use the CDs to install the game, because I only see the option to "Download" in origin after I entered my product key?


duh?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I sometimes think the people who make this kinds or replies either work for DICE or have some other vested interest in the company, such as stocks.

This is not some free game that a college student made for my enjoyment. I paid for this product, and I expect it to work as intended.


I think you should follow what he said. Relax. The game will be fixed. This happens to EVERY GAME! =) Dice so far is amazing with having the least bugs on launch. Its mostly a pc Hardware issues or drivers. ATI still needs to release there official drivers for BF3. Nvidia i bet it working on improving there drivers. Relax and enjoy the game until the bugs are fixed. Its not the end of the world. If you were a programmer you would fully understand more as why there is issues.


----------



## Cyph3r

Just read some people think the graphics in BF3 are cartoony. I concur.


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


duh?


Way to be a jerk...anyway, what was the point of hard copies... Sure, not everyone can pay online... but seriously, I have to download the game? After people have waited for more than two hours to pick up the game @ a store, they let me down (my net sucks - hence the QQ).


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I'm starting to think I got the CD (hard copy) for no reason.

How do I actually use the CDs to install the game, because I only see the option to "Download" in origin after I entered my product key?


The hard copy gets transferred over to Origin. Only reason for hard copy was for more than one pc or exclusive content. I personally like a hardcopy incase something happens to my online account or something of that nature.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Just read some people think the graphics in BF3 are cartoony. I concur.

http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m85/drm111/Battletoon3.jpg[IMG]

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
lulz [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## xquisit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


The hard copy gets transferred over to Origin. Only reason for hard copy was for more than one pc or exclusive content. I personally like a hardcopy incase something happens to my online account or something of that nature.


Some guy on yahoo answers named Hoven, posted this:

The game is installed via Origin. When the installation/download bar reaches about 55% (or so), it will prompt you to insert disc 2. After its done, it will download additional stuffs which took me about 20 minutes at 600kb/s.
Everything took me about an hour and a half from popping the disc in to running the game.

So it looks like it uses my disk.. hmm :O I doubt it though, because my download speed is at 300KBps. this has been an average for me for 2 years, so I somewhat doubt it's using my disk.

EDIT:: ROFL THATS 'CUS I WAS DLN BC2


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Game is installed, Patch is about halfway done. nother half hour and ill join you guys!
























Where do I find the patch and also my game won't load.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade*


Where do I find the patch and also my game won't load.


Origin should have automatically downloaded it after the game was installed (Physical disk version) or downloaded it already (with the pre-load digital).

When you launch the game from origin it opens Battle-log in your browser, is it not even doing that or what?


----------



## BoomBox

I just filled out my info in the Google doc and I also applied to the OCN platoon. Origin name is BoomBox150. This game is fun.


----------



## Blade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Origin should have automatically downloaded it after the game was installed (Physical disk version) or downloaded it already (with the pre-load digital).

When you launch the game from origin it opens Battle-log in your browser, is it not even doing that or what?


Well the browser is doing something as the page is constantly loading but my email says Battlefield 3 Physical Warfare Pack is now availlable to download in my games but nothing shows up there.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I sometimes think the people who make this kinds or replies either work for DICE or have some other vested interest in the company, such as stocks.

This is not some free game that a college student made for my enjoyment. I paid for this product, and I expect it to work as intended.


Some people REALLY underestimate how HARD it is to make a game.

Trust me, I'm working on a SMALL indie game with some friends, it's not easy, I couldn't imagine a large game like this, god no.


----------



## xquisit

I'm putting BF3 on my SSD, will I regret this?

BC2, there was no point IMHO, because of pre-loaded spawn timers. What about this time around, will I see benefits from using it?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Some people REALLY underestimate how HARD it is to make a game.

Trust me, I'm working on a SMALL indie game with some friends, it's not easy, I couldn't imagine a large game like this, god no.


I'm electrical engineer, so I do understand things usually don't work as you want them to. But the fact that you lose all of your stats from your current game on a disconnect, is a HUGE oversight considering we all know how many times we will be disconnected from this game.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i still cant get the stupid game to work right and when i do its so laggy that i cant fly


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone had stuttuering with windows and Bf3 installed on a mechanical hard drive?


----------



## EVILNOK

I finally got to play on PB servers without getting DC/ kicked by admin. I followed the instructions in this thread exactly.http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4489416083642/ Make sure to read the last post in the thread before you start this. I tried this a few times before but the thread I was following the guy left the step out about running pb before uninstalling it. When I did it exactly as described in this thread it worked. I've been playing with no kicks/DC errors for the last hour.


----------



## loco517

Is anyone else having trouble get into matches? Quick match simply isn't working (or taking forever I guess) and whenever I do find a server, the game will start, I get a loading screen then get sent to battlelog and am given a "You were disconnected from the login server) error.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I'm electrical engineer, so I do understand things usually don't work as you want them to. But the fact that you lose all of your stats from your current game on a disconnect, is a HUGE oversight considering we all know how many times we will be disconnected from this game.


The game hasn't been out for more than 48 hours yet in most areas, and it's not out yet for Europe. If this issues persists over the course of a few weeks it's understandable to be up in arms, but DICE I'm sure is working on getting a patch out ASAP.


----------



## Dropshock

This sucks, the online pass given with a copy of BF3 ONLY works on one account. So if my brother wanted to play on his own profile, he would have to buy another pass. I won't be able to play online for now as we try to solve the issue. Singleplayer is the only thing I can do, oh well. But it kinda makes me mad


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone had stuttuering with windows and Bf3 installed on a mechanical hard drive?


----------



## NFL

My only gripe with the game is:

Playing the campaign and using a 360 controller...works fine until the game gets to an action sequence (ex-the subway). At the part where I'm supposed to hit LMB, I hit the RT, and nothing happens. In order to advance, I have to quickly reach for the keyboard. This extends into MP as well. Entering a vehicle and picking up weapons requires reaching for the KB, which can get you killed. But really, that is my only gripe with an otherwise outstanding game


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Has anyone had stuttuering with windows and Bf3 installed on a mechanical hard drive?


My stutter wasn't due to my hard drive..

Are you sure it's your HD?


----------



## Deluxe

Did a little test, deferred 4x msaa drops your fps by ~35%.
Is that worth it?









NO AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/8GdVjStmpw...bK4ug/full.jpg
4x MSAA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/Z5nrVATzt3...AGpqk/full.jpg
High Post AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/HEDQ2FUcQy...cnBU1/full.jpg

Post AA is a little bit blurry but gives barely a performance hit.


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Has anyone had stuttuering with windows and Bf3 installed on a mechanical hard drive?


I run all my games from my Spintpoints, not my SSD -- I don't have stuttering, but I did a defrag + full optimization of my game HD with SmartDefrag immediately after downloading the 11.4gb file from Origin and before playing for the first time


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loco517*


Is anyone else having trouble get into matches? Quick match simply isn't working (or taking forever I guess) and whenever I do find a server, the game will start, I get a loading screen then get sent to battlelog and am given a "You were disconnected from the login server) error.


Im getting the same error. I was playing all day with no problems so not sure what the problem is


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Did a little test, deferred 4x msaa drops your fps by ~35%.
Is that worth it?









NO AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/8GdVjStmpw...bK4ug/full.jpg
4x MSAA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/Z5nrVATzt3...AGpqk/full.jpg
High Post AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/HEDQ2FUcQy...cnBU1/full.jpg

Post AA is a little bit blurry but gives barely a performance hit.


Hmm. The difference wasn't noticeable until I flicked back and forth between them about 10 times. 60 fps is fine for me, so I'd say no point in not running it if you can hit 50-60.


----------



## BradleyW

I mension the hdd because when i play games with page file space enabled, i get crazy stuttering.
@xartion, your page file space will be on your SSD. I need feedback from people who run windows and BF3 on a mechanical HDD to see if they get stuttering or not.


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Hmm. The difference wasn't noticeable until I flicked back and forth between them about 10 times. 60 fps is fine for me, so I'd say no point in not running it if you can hit 50-60.


Yes, but that's just a SP screenshot.
Multiplayer is a lot heavier, dropping below 60 is a no-go for me in MP.


----------



## jacobrjett

What is the best Nvidia driver for battlefield 3.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I mension the hdd because when i play games with page file space enabled, i get crazy stuttering.


Disable page file then? Might help, gonna try that myself actually.


----------



## Ghost23

So ATI users, I've read that 11.9 plus CAP 3 is a good combination, it seems CAP 3 on 11.10 rev 3 causes the horrible performance.

Of course, another great driver/cap release by ATI


----------



## Shaded War

Just got my BF3 LE hard copy delivered. Now can someone tell me whare my CD Key is so I can install it? Its not on any of the papers included in the game case.


----------



## TG_bigboss

anyone getting some sounds like cut off using war tapes setting? i guess there soo much sound that my pc sometimes cuts the sound off and only hear a few things. i don't mind just makes the game go from amazing to a slap back to reality


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


Just got my BF3 LE hard copy delivered. Now can someone tell me whare my CD Key is so I can install it? Its not on any of the papers included in the game case.


Gray game manual......back of it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Disable page file then? Might help, gonna try that myself actually.


Are you experiencing stuttering as though the game is contacting the Hard Drive?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Are you experiencing stuttering as though the game is contacting the Hard Drive?


While removing CAP 3 got rid of most of my stutter, yes I still get this. It's not as common but it stutters in the way that FO:NV/FO:3/Oblivion do when reading off the HDD.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Gray game manual......back of it.


Oh I see...I didnt see it for some reason. Thought they would make the key look more obvious like they do on most games. +1


----------



## NOS---

Well, I just finished the SP. The ending kinda confused me though, but was very fun none-the-less. Getting ninja stabbed and blinded by lasers a bazillion times sucked though.

Game ran with a few hiccups, the sound glitched a few times, and it froze twice during loading screens. I did not touch the settings at all, and it did not lag at all on my rig.

Now to do some Co-Op!


----------



## jacobrjett

Did you get said stutter, on Caspien Border in the beta?


----------



## TG_bigboss

yea i guess its a sound glitch and not me then =) yay! haha. Campagins great. Its not like a real story mode but more of a "lets make fun of MW2 and rub it in there face of what our game engine can do!" haha. It's very show offish more than anything =). I like it cause i can mess with my settings and get a good mix before i go online.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


While removing CAP 3 got rid of most of my stutter, yes I still get this. It's not as common but it stutters in the way that FO:NV/FO:3/Oblivion do when reading off the HDD.


I wish i never sold my SSD.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


What is the best Nvidia driver for battlefield 3.


I had frequent crashing using 280.xx. I updated to the 285.xx driver that was recently released (Not beta) and that issue was resolved.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Did you get said stutter, on Caspien Border in the beta?


I for one didn't.


----------



## Blostorm

Is it me or the beta was way better ?


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I finally got to play on PB servers without getting DC/ kicked by admin. I followed the instructions in this thread exactly.http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4489416083642/ Make sure to read the last post in the thread before you start this. I tried this a few times before but the thread I was following the guy left the step out about running pb before uninstalling it. When I did it exactly as described in this thread it worked. I've been playing with no kicks/DC errors for the last hour.


I was trying this and after the repair finished, there's no pb folder inside battlefield









[edit] Maybe this is because when I was doing my first install I unchecked punkbuster?


----------



## rent.a.john

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, no issues, game is very smooth. Although I didn't really run into issues in beta either.

On a side note, how do I get an invite to the OCN platoon! (rent-a-john)


----------



## NOS---

CO-OP not working for me, I can join a game but it acts as if my keyboard/mouse are disconnected.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blostorm*


Is it me or the beta was way better ?


Its because you were soo amped that u got to play bf3 early and now that your playing ur not soo amped. I'm still pretty happy about it. Beta had some issues and i think the graphics look way better.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deluxe*


Did a little test, deferred 4x msaa drops your fps by ~35%.
Is that worth it?









NO AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/8GdVjStmpw...bK4ug/full.jpg
4x MSAA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/Z5nrVATzt3...AGpqk/full.jpg
High Post AA: http://tweakers.net/ext/f/HEDQ2FUcQy...cnBU1/full.jpg

Post AA is a little bit blurry but gives barely a performance hit.


I dumped Post AA altogether and run 2xMSAA. Game looks awesome with great performance.
The blurred edges reminds me of console graphics, Ewwww.

To remove stutter:
Uninstall CAP3, Uninstall drivers.
Driver Sweeper to clean out the registry and folders
Reinstall drivers, but none of the CAPs
Disable HyperThreading

Stuttering should be gone at this point.


----------



## HometownHero

Is the game client minimizing and not getting restored after being clicked for anyone? Reverting back to 285.38 to see if it fixes it.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rent.a.john;15453696*
> I guess I'm one of the lucky ones, no issues, game is very smooth. Although I didn't really run into issues in beta either.
> 
> On a side note, how do I get an invite to the OCN platoon! (rent-a-john)


Look up in platoon overlock.net and click on the one with the flag with ocn logo become a fan and click join. sit and wait for acceptance =)


----------



## TG_bigboss

I find that 2xmsaa looks good. with it off the fine details are sorta lost along with the lighting effects. If you look at the pic of it off and 2x.


----------



## Chalderm

Anybody else have issues with Op Firestorm BSOD.....I have played for six hrs now and the only map that has done this is Op Firestorm both times I have played no other issues with any other map


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15453818*
> I find that 2xmsaa looks good. with it off the fine details are sorta lost along with the lighting effects. If you look at the pic of it off and 2x.


Same here running everything ma with 2XMSAA, looks beautiful. A single GTX 580 can run it, w/ 55-67FPS on all maps. With rare dips into 49FPS. Just had to OC my video card more.

Also AEK-917 rapes, I cant wait for the AN-97 its gonna rape even more


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15453795*
> Is the game client minimizing and not getting restored after being clicked for anyone? Reverting back to 285.38 to see if it fixes it.


I have this issue. Let me us know if you get it resolved.


----------



## ignite

Am I the only one who thinks Metro Conquest is a lot of fun?


----------



## BlakHart

I'm running 11.9 with cap1 and I'm having no stuttering issues with CF.


----------



## BradleyW

Does this game access the page file space and the hdd for textures throughout the game? (aka stuttering)


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Seems almost impossible to play this game unless your in a tank... Frustrating that top 5 in every map is just a tank staying back dumping rounds when a red arrow pops above your head...


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Damn, the game uses up all the RAM I have. I will drop from 70FPS to 0FPS for a moment, then jump back up to 70.

Either a massive memory leak, or I need to upgrade my rig.


----------



## Channing

Anyone having problems with the new driver and SLI? I've crashed 3 times with 30 minutes of gameplay. Had to hard reset for all crash.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Damn, the game uses up all the RAM I have. I will drop from 70FPS to 0FPS for a moment, then jump back up to 70.

Either a massive memory leak, or I need to upgrade my rig.


It's using you entire RAM? Or did you mean Vram?


----------



## ChronoBodi

How the **** do i get karkand pack? i preordered the game, does it come with it or what?


----------



## Shaded War

It says my Internet Explorer 9 64-bit is not supported so i cant launch the game. How do I fix this without downloading Chrome/ FF


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Seems almost impossible to play this game unless your in a tank... Frustrating that top 5 in every map is just a tank staying back dumping rounds when a red arrow pops above your head...


Play Infantry only as a filter


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


It's using you entire RAM? Or did you mean Vram?


RAM. I only have 6GB. I was sitting at 95% used until I closed out the game.

Also had to reboot. There was about 1GB just stuck in use. could not clear out the process.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


RAM. I only have 6GB. I was sitting at 95% used until I closed out the game.


How much other stuff have you got running in the background. I would reduce all the fancy effects in windows too, before entering the game.


----------



## 808MP5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


It says my Internet Explorer 9 64-bit is not supported so i cant launch the game. How do I fix this without downloading Chrome/ FF


Could try copying the link and open it in the 32-bit version?


----------



## HOTDOGS

So I still have my 20% off coupon code. Is it worth the buy? BETA turned me off big time.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


It says my Internet Explorer 9 64-bit is not supported so i cant launch the game. How do I fix this without downloading Chrome/ FF


Don't use 64bit I.E.,just use the normal 32bit one


----------



## Channing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


How the **** do i get karkand pack? i preordered the game, does it come with it or what?


I think it comes with it already. I had the option to select Karkand. It's on the left side of the multiplayer menu.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How much other stuff have you got running in the background. I would reduce all the fancy effects in windows too, before entering the game.


I normally have nothing else open. Only using 1.2GB right now.

I start out with 1.2GB in use, then it climbs up to 95% after about 30 minutes.

Well, I have MSI AB, Fraps and the mandatory IE open.


----------



## BradleyW

Listen, does this game access the HDD as you play (Causing stutters) or is everything pre-loaded? (I'm talking about mechanical storage)


----------



## Tarthal

Anyone geting Black bars flashing and flickering across the screen while having Antialiasing Deferred enable? happens with both MSAA and FSAA. Got the latest drivers.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tarthal*


Anyone geting Black bars flashing and flickering across the screen while having Antialiasing Deferred enable? happens with both MSAA and FSAA. Got the latest drivers.


Most people got this in the beta. Your the only report i've seen so far.


----------



## HOTDOGS

SO SHOULD I BUY IT OR IS IT JUST AS BAD AS BETA? Do you have to buy Karkand if you didn't pre-order?


----------



## flyingsaucers

Lol @ the campaign. Straying 10 ft off the road is an automatic game over b/c you "left mission area."


----------



## Razorwind009

I love the game, however anytime i get into a server and kill someone i get kicked for some reason. Anyone have any advice.


----------



## Maysam

worth getting it?


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blostorm*


Is it me or the beta was way better ?


It's you, how does that even make sense?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Checked on the steam forums. Looks like there definitely might be a memory leak issue. Others are experiencing the issue.

Well, others here have brought it up too:

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/1151...-lolwut-2.html


----------



## fstop

Quick mini review. I've logged about 4 hours so far.

Pros:
- maps are incredible. I mainly play rush, and I really like the design of the levels. Much more so then the previous games. Especially liked the base jump, had a dream about it last night even though I only played that level once lol
- team death match is a lot of fun. for those of you who like MW gameplay, TDM is similar if not better without all the killstreaks and gimmicks. no vehicles so its not real "Battlefield" but like I said a great substitute for MW
- Graphics are AMAZING. I was not happy at all with beta graphics, felt like it was a downgrade from BC2 but this game looks amazing. Still some glitches, but nothing terrible
- Sound is also amazing. Do yourself a favor and upgrade your sound equipment if you haven't already. Really adds to the experiences

Cons:
- Takes about 5 tries to get into a decent server which won't immediately kick me after a kill or be completely empty
- Load times (initial load times) are really, really long for some reason (up to 2-3 mins just to join a game)
- Still getting some red/green flashes that kind of worry me, saw these in beta as a common problem hope its not my gpu?
- VERY similar to BC2 gameplay. They fixed the spotting issue so its not so overpowered, but overall the game seems a lot like BC2 just upgraded with better graphics and maps... so that's kind of disappointing. not sure what else I was expecting though tbh so not a huge issue

Other notes:
Running it on the rig in my sig (no OC to GPU) I'm getting 60-80fps on Ultra 1900x1200 res. Gpu hits close to 69*C max (floats around 50-55 most of the time) though and its cold here so I might have to tone things down or find better airflow. No OC to GPU so the scores could be better.

As for ram, I haven't tested yet, but I have 8gb so I don't think I'll have to worry.

Oh, and Co-op missions are fun but short-lived. Only 6 of them. And SP I didn't even bother with. Maybe later on down the road.

Add me if you want to play! I'm a recon buff and my sniper skills are pretty good







Origin: ipractice


----------



## lp75220

I just bought a key for 40 dollars from http://play-sc.com/Battlefield-3-PC-...rigin-Key.html here. Has any bought from this place before and if so how long does it take to send me the key i want to download now.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

I've played about 4h online now and finished single player campaing, pretty nice







love the game overall, but it has some glitches to fix. I also got green flashes from time to time, and it seems like spawnkilling in tdm has become popular right from the beginning...

I also joined the 2 Overclock.net platoons







feel free to add me in origin/battlelog: St3v3McQu33n


----------



## stolikat

Has anyone been able to log into the ea gunclub? I keep getting an error.


----------



## greg8west

Anyone get there pre order dlc? (the weapons I mean) cause I dont have any


----------



## Herophobic

had the chance to play grand bazaar for 10 minutes and ooooooooooooh it's so much fun!!
i did my official firstblood with the assault class! and got killed right after it









Then I changed to recon and walked a bit, took a turn into a tight path and noticed 6 enemy soldiers running towards me lol, managed to snipe out 2 before I got killed









Oh god I feel like my social life is gonna be over...


----------



## McDown

Just snatched a copy for $35








Download speed keeps dropping, probably wont be able to play tonight


----------



## Zippy476

Pretty cool game the only problem is having origin open, firefox open, and firefox pluggin open. Wish it would close all that crap once in game.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Listen, does this game access the HDD as you play (Causing stutters) or is everything pre-loaded? (I'm talking about mechanical storage)


I'm not getting any actual stutters anymore after removing my page file. The only stutter is drop in FPS, which I'm blaming on my 965 not being able to handle this game on all ultra too well.

I did just get a crash though, DirectX, not sure if it's from disabling the page file somehow. :S


----------



## NFL

Don't know how I did it, but just managed a multi-kill firing an M320 blindly before I died

Even better, it got me a squad wipe ribbon


----------



## Deluxe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does this game access the page file space and the hdd for textures throughout the game? (aka stuttering)


I guess, if you only have 1 GB cards... Your 580's have 1.5?
I've seen my card go up to 1.7 GB, and I play only on high without AA/HBAO/Blur.
It goes higher with everything maxed out.


----------



## jacobrjett

Well, looks like I wont be enjoying battlefield 3 for a few weeks at least.

Just found out that there was a gas leak at one of my works suppliers, and I will be out of work for several weeks.

Will have to go into EB games to cancel my preorder and get my $20 deposit back, to go toward trying to afford rent and food for the next few weeks. In hindsight I shouldnt have cashed my holiday pay for my vg236h monitor last week - but its not like I knew this was going to happen.









Going to be rough


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Well, looks like I wont be enjoying battlefield 3 for a few weeks at least.

Just found out that there was a gas leak at one of my works suppliers, and I will be out of work for several weeks.

Will have to go into EB games to cancel my preorder and get my $20 deposit back, to go toward trying to afford rent and food for the next few weeks. In hindsight I shouldnt have cashed my holiday pay for my vg236h monitor last week - but its not like I knew this was going to happen.









Going to be rough










Dude


----------



## hp.

what was that map with long base jump ?


----------



## HometownHero

Bah, rolling back the driver to 285.38 helps but doesnt solving the minimizing issue


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


worth getting it?


Yes!!!


----------



## Zippy476

The story was a bit disappointing, I liked Medal of Honor better. I was hoping that BF3 would follow in the footsteps and base the story off of a real event or events like they did with MOH. Story gets a bit outlandish and had a COD feel to it towards the end.


----------



## Ghost23

Sweet jesus Origin repairs fast. I clicked Repair install and it's going at 75mb/s xD


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


Damn, the game uses up all the RAM I have. I will drop from 70FPS to 0FPS for a moment, then jump back up to 70.

Either a massive memory leak, or I need to upgrade my rig.


must be something wrong with your pc. Im only using 4gb max with all the programs i have running too.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Listen, does this game access the HDD as you play (Causing stutters) or is everything pre-loaded? (I'm talking about mechanical storage)


YES it does. It cache the textures. But not a lot. Only the minor base textures. I notice it does it when u first load the map but as you walk through it i don't see the shuttering anymore. ssd i don't believe will help. Only harm it seeming how its going to write a lot on your ssd.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


SO SHOULD I BUY IT OR IS IT JUST AS BAD AS BETA? Do you have to buy Karkand if you didn't pre-order?


yes buy the game its amazing. Most of the issues your hearing are from Driver issues or hardware. And yes you have to pay for the map back when it comes out if you didnt preorder. 10x better than beta i say.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


must be something wrong with your pc. Im only using 4gb max with all the programs i have running too.


I had noticed others having the same issue. That's why I linked the other thread from OCN. I believe Ballathefeared was having the same problem.

There were also people on the Steam Forums complaining about the over usage of Ram.

Just crashed my system a minute ago. Ran out of RAM and it locked up.


----------



## crashovride02

I just picked up my game on DVD and I'm having issues loading it from the DVD. Has anyone else had this issue?? It's not my DVD drive because anything else I put in there loads fast with no issues. When I insert the BF3 DVD it takes forever to auto run then when it finally starts an I click install it will cause my computer to stop responding and I have to restart windows. Makes no sense.


----------



## Nemesis158

Game is epic


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Game is epic


Yes it is!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Has anyone had stuttuering with windows and Bf3 installed on a mechanical hard drive?


yes. I told origin to install it on my ssd, but it chose not to








It seems to be loading just fine for me though.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *greg8west*


Anyone get there pre order dlc? (the weapons I mean) cause I dont have any


yes i did. havent used them yet since im still enjoying sp lol


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stolikat*


Has anyone been able to log into the ea gunclub? I keep getting an error.


noo i wanted to to get my new gun but its been having issues. too many logins i guess


----------



## Hawk777th

The lag on some of the servers is so bad.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


The lag on some of the servers is so bad.


That is definite.

Some other the servers is like trying to run through Jello.


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm having trouble putting in my code for the extra physical warfare pack. When I click on the down arrow next to multi-player in the menu it won't go down and show the "extras" option.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*


I had noticed others having the same issue. That's why I linked the other thread from OCN. I believe Ballathefeared was having the same problem.

There were also people on the Steam Forums complaining about the over usage of Ram.

Just crashed my system a minute ago. Ran out of RAM and it locked up.


you have page files enabled? if not might be the issue. BF3 storing all the cache textures on your ram


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I'm having trouble putting in my code for the extra physical warfare pack. When I click on the down arrow next to multi-player in the menu it won't go down and show the "extras" option.


enter it on orgin product code. click on the gear and hit product code


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


noo i wanted to to get my new gun but its been having issues. too many logins i guess


nvm works now. make sure your logging in and not connecting with FB. error out using fb for me.


----------



## t3haxle

Joystick support is garbage. I can't even use mouse with it plugged in.


----------



## mountains

Still searching for that mythical 64-player lagless server


----------



## Ghost23

So... I told Origin to repair BF3, and now I'm getting a Directx internal error. The fuh?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


nvm works now. make sure your logging in and not connecting with FB. error out using fb for me.


My god man you have so many triple and double posts in here. Either use the edit button or open a new tab to copy over the quote.

On topic:

I don't know what it is, but I just couldn't get _into _the game last night. Maybe it's because I'm terrible at FPS, or the cumbersome battlelog interface, but I stopped playing after a couple hours. Also, 64 player rush games are ridiculous, and not in a good way. It's just constant chaos with no flow or strategy, just constant frags, explosions, tank fire, jet bombing.


----------



## =Tac=

Once again, thankfully I'm cheap and won't be picking up the game till it's gone from nearly-awesome to a patched super-duper-awesome-jawesome. And also... once again... many of these MW3 dweebs will be gone.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


My god man you have so many triple and double posts in here. Either use the edit button or open a new tab to copy over the quote.

On topic:

I don't know what it is, but I just couldn't get _into _the game last night. Maybe it's because I'm terrible at FPS, or the cumbersome battlelog interface, but I stopped playing after a couple hours. Also, 64 player rush games are ridiculous, and not in a good way. It's just constant chaos with no flow or strategy, just constant frags, explosions, tank fire, jet bombing.


Sorry. I read the whole page and click on quote after quote trying to answer everyone's questions for them. I guess its easier to just have one post and answer them all.

BTW add me guys =) Srg_BlackBurn


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


So... I told Origin to repair BF3, and now I'm getting a Directx internal error. The fuh?


Just click OK and relaunch the game.
I've had that pop up as well

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *t3haxle*


Joystick support is garbage. I can't even use mouse with it plugged in.


Go into key bindings. Select the joy stick bindings for things other than flying and hold ESC to unbind them


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


Just click OK and relaunch the game.
I've had that pop up as well

sent from Mt Olympus


Wish it was so easy, now it just constantly returns to "Ready to install!"


----------



## Ghost23

BATTLEFIELD 3 SERVERS UNDER HEAVY TRAFFIC
PRINT
TAG: BF3 | CONNECTION | NETWORK | HANG TIGHT
UPDATED: 10/25/2011
Unprecedented demand may affect online performance tonight in Battlefield 3. We're aware of the issue and doing everything possible on our end to make sure the servers are working at 100%. We apologize for any dips in performance you may experience, but want to assure you they are only temporary.
In the meantime, hang tight, we're on it.

From EA.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i was going to suggest you try running at medium; but then i saw your sig rig... if you are even dipping below 60fps with a 6990 something is wrong, and the fact that you can't even GET to 60fps is really awkward do you have the latest drivers installed 0.o


lol dude - I'm running 5970x1080 Eyefinity. 3 monitors.







To get anything higher than 30fps would be shocking I would think.


----------



## Corgon

This may have already been discussed. But who else thinks the web browser thing is bullsh**?

I think it's a complete waste of memory usage when they could have just implemented everything into an in-game UI.

Other than that, the game is awesome, despite a few occasional glitches here and there, and the fact that it doesn't look as good as they hyped it up to be (don't get me wrong it still looks phenomenal).


----------



## RideZeLitenin

The browser in multiplayer is rather buggy (disconnected from server, randomly can't connect, etc.) Other than that the game is brilliant. No real bad issues whatsoever. Campaign runs and looks like a champ. Haven't had the chance for Co-op yet....


----------



## RideZeLitenin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


This may have already been discussed. But who else thinks the web browser thing is bullsh**?

I think it's a complete waste of memory usage when they could have just implemented everything into an in-game UI.

Other than that, the game is awesome, despite a few occasional glitches here and there, and the fact that it doesn't look as good as they hyped it up to be (don't get me wrong it still looks phenomenal).



You nailed it. I'm thinking the exact same thing. I mean Chrome takes up a crap-ton of memory, but it's also my favorite browser. I certainly wish there was an in-game UI instead of this browser bullcrap as well.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


you have page files enabled? if not might be the issue. BF3 storing all the cache textures on your ram


I actually don't know. I will check it out.

Will be later though. Having to start a night time install at work.

Thanks!


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


This may have already been discussed. But who else thinks the web browser thing is bullsh**?

I think it's a complete waste of memory usage when they could have just implemented everything into an in-game UI.

Other than that, the game is awesome, despite a few occasional glitches here and there, and the fact that it doesn't look as good as they hyped it up to be (don't get me wrong it still looks phenomenal).


I've said at least 3 times in here it's unnecessary at best. Closing out and relaunching the game when leaving servers is ridiculous. You also can't see a very long list of servers, nor sort by 64 player games. Although I do like how the game can be alt tabbed out of without necessarily minimizing the window.


----------



## Clawbog

LOL Dice doesn't know their flags....


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*











LOL Dice doesn't know their flags....


Dragunov American? Sound's legit.


----------



## Shaded War

I am loading maps about 30 seconds slower than my clan thats using plain HDDs. I am runing RAID 0 with 230MB/s read/write. Anyone know why it loads so slow or how to fix it?


----------



## Frosty288

So I would like to take this moment to say how amazingly epic the single player was.

IT WAS EPIC

that is all


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


So I would like to take this moment to say how amazingly epic the single player was.

IT WAS EPIC

that is all


Haven't beat it yet but I LOVE it so far.


----------



## Jarobata

I can see my friends messages but he can't see mine...until I log off and then he gets them all.

I can see his co-op invites but when I accept it says waiting for host. When I send him invites he sees nothing.

Is anyone having problems like this? Seriously, EA can't get Chat right? What is going on with this POS.


----------



## meru

Does Anyone know how to set up co-op with someone on your buddy list?
Only works when i public matchmake but not when I do it with a friend


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

I'm unable to save my key bindings. It keeps going to the default settings everytime I open the game. A little annoying to say the least. :/

However, @ 1080 res...she's running smooth as silk w/ around 70 fps or so max, & min hovering around 36-37 during the largest explosions. All settings maxed 4x MSAA, 16x AA, HBAO on (no motion blur, because I hate motion blur). Not running fraps, just occasional glances at Rivatuners fps meter.

I'm happy overall so far, except for the bindings...


----------



## TwiggLe

Pretty sure I got a knife kill on one of the Dev's.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Corgon*


This may have already been discussed. But who else thinks the web browser thing is bullsh**?

I think it's a complete waste of memory usage when they could have just implemented everything into an in-game UI.

Other than that, the game is awesome, despite a few occasional glitches here and there, and the fact that it doesn't look as good as they hyped it up to be (don't get me wrong it still looks phenomenal).


Voice your opinion on the official forums so they know how much the PC crowd hates it. The more people that chime in the better of a chance we have of getting rid of this bullish.


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


I can see my friends messages but he can't see mine...until I log off and then he gets them all.

I can see his co-op invites but when I accept it says waiting for host. When I send him invites he sees nothing.

Is anyone having problems like this? Seriously, EA can't get Chat right? What is going on with this POS.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *meru*


Does Anyone know how to set up co-op with someone on your buddy list?
Only works when i public matchmake but not when I do it with a friend










Opposite of my issue**


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

origin is a terrible terrible service, STOP TRYING TO ACT LIKE STEAM, EA! I been try to play the game for the past 45 minutes and it always ask me to intall the plugin and the update, I ALREADY DID GODAMNIT!


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meru*


Does Anyone know how to set up co-op with someone on your buddy list?
Only works when i public matchmake but not when I do it with a friend










We spent 30 minutes trying to get one going. This is inexcusably buggy.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

question....no ingame battle log ?? always needs to open FireFox to launch the servers and even Single Player ??


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


The lag on some of the servers is so bad.


I have been playing all day and the 64 man servers have been pretty bad. The 32 man servers are alot better at this point.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Impressive they can have a game that looks 5X better then BC2 and have it run smoother. incredible graphics.


----------



## koulaid

I'll wait til next week to grab mines. 1st week servers are always eh. Plus ill be super busy with school this week. Hopefully everything gets fixed when i jump on!


----------



## flipd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


We spent 30 minutes trying to get one going. This is inexcusably buggy.


meru and I spent forever trying to figure this out.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*


Impressive they can have a game that looks 5X better then BC2 and have it run smoother. incredible graphics.


Lol smoother? maybe between FPS drops and jitters. That is when you can actually get into a game with your friend. I've spent hours trying to get into the same server as my buddy. We can't chat, we can't join co-op, this is so buggy it's embarrassing. The worst part is it's so glorious when it works you keep coming back. They should have released this in a few months rather than release a buggy POS now.

Lol join with party, what a tease. the bugs on this have no excuse.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Lol smoother? maybe between FPS drops and jitters. That is when you can actually get into a game with your friend. I've spent hours trying to get into the same server as my buddy. We can't chat, we can't join co-op, this is so buggy it's embarrassing. The worst part is it's so glorious when it works you keep coming back. They should have released this in a few months rather than release a buggy POS now.


Just spent the last 3 hours playing with 2 buddies from work. None of us had a single issue besides joining a high ping/laggy server our first match. Once we switched servers all was good and we dominated.


----------



## Ghost23

Game runs smooth as silk in between the rubber banding and lag spikes


----------



## dezahp

Just got home. Anybody with vent want to squad up?


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Just spent the last 3 hours playing with 2 buddies from work. None of us had a single issue besides joining a high ping/laggy server our first match. Once we switched servers all was good and we dominated.


Yeah it's strange how some people are having so many problems. I've literally had no problems at all. This game is incredible.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*


Just spent the last 3 hours playing with 2 buddies from work. None of us had a single issue besides joining a high ping/laggy server our first match. Once we switched servers all was good and we dominated.


Lucky. We're seriously considering going back to BC2 until these issues are resolved.

Who else is annoyed by the "Server is full" BS? Person in the server verifies 43/64 but when I try to join it says server is full. This is infuriating.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Lucky. We're seriously considering going back to BC2 until these issues are resolved.

Who else is annoyed by the "Server is full" BS? Person in the server verifies 43/64 but when I try to join it says server is full. This is infuriating.


When I'm searching for servers. I have seen some go from having 5/64 to full almost instantly. I think it will show low #'s when it changes maps/starts a new round till people load in. But it might already be full ect. (I Could be wrong though.)


----------



## dezahp

I'm not having any problems and I'm lovinggg it. Well except for that rare green flicker that some people get but that doesn't bother me and I'm sure that will get fixed with improved official drivers.


----------



## bluedevil

Just beat the SP. Pretty decent storyline.


----------



## Brulf

Hmm out of curiosity, i know they said that the flashing/flickering textures and such was going to be fixed for release and i havn't been able to play yet cause of there bs release dates in australia... but did they actually get rid of it because seriously that was so annoying >.<


----------



## frickfrock999

BF3 totally maxed out, Ultra Setting 1920X1080, and on SLI 580's!









  
 You Tube


----------



## EVILNOK

You can tell they've done a lot since beta. I had a few issues when I 1st got home this evening but I've had them lined out for awhile now and been playing since about 6PM.

The game is awesome. I wonder how many that canceled their pre orders are kicking themselves right now. For those still having issues hopefully everything will be ironed out soon.


----------



## tmaz42o

Ridiculous. I can't get any of the game modes working. Origin won't download the update for BF3, after clicking 'Update', Origin comes up to the Store and shows BF3 with Add to Cart, as if it's not even installed. And then when trying to repair the game, it just stays stuck at 0.00%. Anyone have any resolutions to these?


----------



## jchon930

anybody getting random green flashes?


----------



## Nexus6

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmaz42o*


Ridiculous. I can't get any of the game modes working. Origin won't download the update for BF3, after clicking 'Update', Origin comes up to the Store and shows BF3 with Add to Cart, as if it's not even installed. And then when trying to repair the game, it just stays stuck at 0.00%. Anyone have any resolutions to these?


Origin servers is probably getting hammered from the massive influx of BF3 players. It took me almost 10 minutes trying to get into my own Origin account earlier this morning. Keep trying and you will get through.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone running surround (3x1080p) with 1.5gb 580s? If sow how is the performance?


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Voice your opinion on the official forums so they know how much the PC crowd hates it. The more people that chime in the better of a chance we have of getting rid of this bullish.


NO
the more you complain the more NOTHING WILL HAPPEN

Guys seriously, first of all batllefield browsers HAVE ALWAYS BEEN TERRIBLE, this is new and takes strain off the game. How many games can you alt+tab and actually do other things.
EA is pushing battlelog and their website stuff
You think you can just go hey, lets move battlelog into BF3 and have it all in one, yay it's that easy. NO, the entire program would come crashing down not to mention the amount of bugs would start multiplying.

You want the game AND every other game to play smooth ? format your os and don't install every and all programs, things will start breaking pretty goddamn fast. I now use one user account just for games and not many programs

ORIGIN IS VERY NEW, steam has been out for how long ? Were you not around when people used to cry about steam having the same issues.

Do some of you think that having millions of people online playing a game with battlelog keeping stats is a small feat ?


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Yeah it's strange how some people are having so many problems. I've literally had no problems at all. This game is incredible.


It makes you wonder if the game or the people are the problem.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Damn, even with the HD install, the game looks "good" for Xbox. It didn't wow me which is pretty sad. Also Hard is actually a pain in this game.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Ok i unlocked everything for the jet. But I don't understand Air to ground missiles (guided missiles). I know how to use them (i think), and the missile will hit the target but i get no points and it doesn't appear to have caused any damage to the tank, etc. Am i doing it wrong? Or are they just extremely weak and useless?


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


BF3 totally maxed out, Ultra Setting 1920X1080, and on SLI 580's!









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ6j8...layer_embedded


My computer can actually max this game out and maintain 60 fps almost constantly. You don't exactly need sli 580's for it.


----------



## Zcypot

which OCN platoon do I join? There is 2


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


My computer can actually max this game out and maintain 60 fps almost constantly. You don't exactly need sli 580's for it.


you do if you want ultra settings @ 2560x1600.
possibly triple or even quad SLI for 5760x1080


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Just beat the SP. Pretty decent storyline.










i know right loved the ending

somewhat spoiler like images below
in the console you can type in screenshot.render to take screenshots


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


you do if you want ultra settings @ 2560x1600.
possibly triple or even quad SLI for 5760x1080


Can't argue with that.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


My computer can actually max this game out and maintain 60 fps almost constantly. You don't exactly need sli 580's for it.


As the others have pointed out, for surround it is a must, and especially if they are 120hz displays.


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Anyone else getting "Your account is not allowed to log in." when trying to sign into Battlelog on the webpage?


----------



## Maysam

should i grab the game for multiplayer?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


should i grab the game for multiplayer?


Yes...Yes you should.


----------



## james8

game is designed for MP!

anyway anyone have any performance #'s for SLI GTX 460 ?


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


should i grab the game for multiplayer?


Only if you like having fun.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maysam*


should i grab the game for multiplayer?


That's like asking "I want to stay alive. Should I keep breathing?"


----------



## ZainyAntics

The game is great but it can be improved quite a bit!


----------



## Thrasher1016

My disc will not autorun, manual run, open anything that is an application or .exe from it, or anything.

I can't install, and what it does is freeze Windows and then crash to blank, and reload the OS.

ANYONE?!?!

-T


----------



## unit_86

I'm in Aus i just got an email from origin saying i can play today but its not letting me it still says cant play until midnight tomoz??
Anyone else got this?


----------



## Jarobata

goes to black, stops working and has to be killed, laggy servers, random fps drops, this is infuriating.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15455650*
> Hmm out of curiosity, i know they said that the flashing/flickering textures and such was going to be fixed for release and i havn't been able to play yet cause of there bs release dates in australia... but did they actually get rid of it because seriously that was so annoying >.<


people (including myself) do get some flickering that is green or orange sometimes. Its not as bad as it was in the bata though, but it still happens.


----------



## Shaded War

I am having problems with the multiplayer. It takes me 30-60 seconds longer to load maps than the rest of my clan and my RAID0 is twice as fast as there single HDD. Any way to fix this or what?


----------



## T3beatz

Just got done playing some CO-OP with a buddy of mine, and it is awesome! The VOIP is much better in this game, works like a charm.

Wonder if they will have DLC's for CO-OP in the future?


----------



## Allen86

Is it just me, or is the squad system still screwy? I can leave squads but can't seem to pick which squad I want to join...I have to click join squad and it just throws me into a random one..or am I missing something?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016;15456007*
> My disc will not autorun, manual run, open anything that is an application or .exe from it, or anything.
> 
> I can't install, and what it does is freeze Windows and then crash to blank, and reload the OS.
> 
> ANYONE?!?!
> 
> -T


Okayz...









It's going now... but I ALSO just BSOD' at about 12% on a "driver cache stack error".

*** is that? LOL

-T


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86;15456176*
> Is it just me, or is the squad system still screwy? I can leave squads but can't seem to pick which squad I want to join...I have to click join squad and it just throws me into a random one..or am I missing something?


Been wondering this too.


----------



## stolikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15456186*
> Been wondering this too.


Same thing is happening to me.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15455853*
> which OCN platoon do I join? There is 2


both xD i found you can join as many as you want

I wonder if i buy a 460 for phyx card would help with my frames maybe? push some settings up =)


----------



## Ghost23

Can't wait for this weekend, buddies coming over for BF3 weekend.


----------



## james8

can anyone confirm a x64 .exe for the game?


----------



## Jayce1971

WTH is up with the server list not showing the ping in the multiplayer games? How are you supposed to choose a match without knowing what the delay is? Man, I am *NOT* impressed at all with the gameplay. I thought this was supposed to be the shiznit of shooters. Ha! It looks ok for a few minutes, until you realize that the playability sucks big ones. Spawn camping all over the place, this has been such a let down. This will be my first and last BF purchase. I now know why they refer to it as BF. I give it a 6-7/10.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971;15456382*
> WTH is up with the server list not showing the ping in the multiplayer games? How are you supposed to choose a match without knowing what the delay is? Man, I am *NOT* impressed at all with the gameplay. I thought this was supposed to be the shiznit of shooters. Ha! It looks ok for a few minutes, until you realize that the playability sucks big ones. Spawn camping all over the place, this has been such a let down. This will be my first and last BF purchase. I now know why they refer to it as BF. I give it a 6-7/10.


Sounds like you're just having a cry to be honest. Spawn camping all over the place? don't blame a game for the way USERS play it.

Get over it dude the small bugs will be ironed out, ping is totally visible here.


----------



## Tatakai All

Can someone pm me the OCN servers and platoons please? Or at least point me in the right direction.


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjpd1983;15456418*
> Sounds like you're just having a cry to be honest. Spawn camping all over the place? don't blame a game for the way USERS play it.
> 
> Get over it dude the small bugs will be ironed out, ping is totally visible here.


k this is messed the hell up, just played at work and it works awesome can see ping and everything, with chrome. First time playing bf3 at home, i can't see pings either. When i click a server it doesn't even bring up the join button, using chrome and very clean account.

okaaay, i just refreshed the page after leaving it for some time and it works properly.


----------



## c0nnection

ROFL

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGbo50Ar420[/ame]


----------



## Hawk777th

I have to admit I am somewhat disappointed aswell.

I expected 9 Caspian Borders and seems the game has 3 big maps rest are BC2 sized or smaller. I mean come on having a huge fight in a tunnel give me a break that is not BF! Don't get me started on the campfest that is the Bridge map.

I have hit tons of bugs, not unusual for BF I know. But Battlelog is fail. I initially defended it but it is showing its limitations already. Heck you can click on a server and it will move before you can even hit join.

The maps are somewhat small I really dont get it. I mean some BC2 maps are way bigger and this is supposedly the return of the 64 player series. Almost of all of the servers I have been on cant handle the 64 without lagging.

The points are placed so poorly I have seen people getting confused who is a teammate and who isnt since they are in such a small area.

I cant help but wonder if the consoles held the map design back somewhat. I just hope that they haven't nerfed the BF2 maps they are putting in.

The game is fun and I will be playing it for sure with friends. Just feel like Caspian Border really was one of the better big maps the game had to offer.


----------



## mjpd1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl;15456437*
> k this is messed the hell up, just played at work and it works awesome can see ping and everything, with chrome. First time playing bf3 at home, i can't see pings either. When i click a server it doesn't even bring up the join button, using chrome and very clean account.


dw man, im sure it's just a small browser bug, it will be sorted out if it worked for you at work


----------



## GanjaSMK

Anyone else disappointed?


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;15456535*
> Anyone else disappointed?


yes my mom didn't cook dinner.


----------



## JoeyTB

Rocket pods for the jets are nice, but still a bit underwhelming for taking out ground units >_>

Also anyone else feel they have upped the damage for the jets mg against other jets?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86;15456176*
> Is it just me, or is the squad system still screwy? I can leave squads but can't seem to pick which squad I want to join...I have to click join squad and it just throws me into a random one..or am I missing something?


Join squad = join random. Double clicking a squad joins that squad if there's room.


----------



## c0ld

Graphics are stunning


----------



## goldcrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15456471*
> I have to admit I am somewhat disappointed aswell.
> 
> I expected 9 Caspian Borders and seems the game has 3 big maps rest are BC2 sized or smaller. I mean come on having a huge fight in a tunnel give me a break that is not BF! Don't get me started on the campfest that is the Bridge map.
> 
> I have hit tons of bugs, not unusual for BF I know. But Battlelog is fail. I initially defended it but it is showing its limitations already. Heck you can click on a server and it will move before you can even hit join.
> 
> The maps are somewhat small I really dont get it. I mean some BC2 maps are way bigger and this is supposedly the return of the 64 player series. Almost of all of the servers I have been on cant handle the 64 without lagging.
> 
> The points are placed so poorly I have seen people getting confused who is a teammate and who isnt since they are in such a small area.
> 
> I cant help but wonder if the consoles held the map design back somewhat. I just hope that they haven't nerfed the BF2 maps they are putting in.
> 
> The game is fun and I will be playing it for sure with friends. Just feel like Caspian Border really was one of the better big maps the game had to offer.


Caspian really is the best map we have right now. Hopefully this is resolved once Return to Karkand launches. Man those maps will kick the crap out of what we have now. Strike at Karkand will be epic


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK;15456535*
> Anyone else disappointed?


What kind of game relys on an internet browser (for ANYTHING) in the first place? I feel for those of you that think this is acceptable as a game launch. I really don't recall these issues with other game launches, maybe I'll just trade it back in... good eye candy, this is. good multiplayer gaming....errghh, not so much.


----------



## Zcypot

So....

I can now CF in BF3 and no BSOD during loads.

Game locks up during map loading but I prefer that over BSOD. Im happy today I got some actual gameplay in. Me and 5 of my teamates just huddle together and the medic inside the back of the van holding a point is amazing amount of points!

I drop ammo box... and the points just flow in. that is my favorite thing about this game. Bipod on MG with medic and ammo box? GG you can hold that spot for a great amount of time and get plenty kills while doing so.

C4 the street incase tank wants to be sneaky, get another 2-3 kills XD


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldcrow;15456613*
> Caspian really is the best map we have right now. Hopefully this is resolved once Return to Karkand launches. Man those maps will kick the crap out of what we have now. Strike at Karkand will be epic


If you think about it Karkand is a mid-size map, I am waiting for Midway... Oh Yea that is going to be a great map... I really hope they bring back Gulf of Oman also... Both are large with enough equipment for a great 64 man fight...


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

If someone can spare 5 minutes of their time, can you do me a favor? Just launch into Battlefield 3 (singleplayer/multiplayer, doesn't matter) and Alt Enter into windowed mode. Play a few minutes. Do you get microstuttering? I want to know if this is a widespread issue or just some idiocy on my part. I literally cannot play this game due to the stuttering.


----------



## ivr56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldcrow;15456613*
> Caspian really is the best map we have right now. Hopefully this is resolved once Return to Karkand launches. Man those maps will kick the crap out of what we have now. Strike at Karkand will be epic


I'm in some agreement.
Capsain is my favorite map for Conquest right now. Caputres best the Battlefield setting and gameplay. I found a 24/7 64 man Caspian server in North America ^.^

Conquest: Caspian
Rush: Peak
TDM: Did not try yet.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15456639*
> So....
> 
> I can now CF in BF3 and no BSOD during loads.
> 
> Game locks up during map loading but I prefer that over BSOD. Im happy today I got some actual gameplay in. Me and 5 of my teamates just huddle together and the medic inside the back of the van holding a point is amazing amount of points!
> 
> I drop ammo box... and the points just flow in. that is my favorite thing about this game. Bipod on MG with medic and ammo box? GG you can hold that spot for a great amount of time and get plenty kills while doing so.
> 
> C4 the street incase tank wants to be sneaky, get another 2-3 kills XD


What'd you do to get your CF to work?


----------



## Pendulum

I thought snipers were supposed to be nerfed into oblivion in BF3?
Currently I end up in the top 5 players almost every time in 64 player servers on maps such as Seine Crossing and Grand Bazzar.

I mean come on now DICE, I'm even using a $3 mouse!


----------



## ZeusAudio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15456958*
> What'd you do to get your CF to work?


Looks like people in the performance thread recommend uninstalling Cap3


----------



## TG_bigboss

why is everyone nagging. Be quite and relax. The game will fix itself. Its only been out for a day!!! hasn't even been a week or two yet. Dice is working on it. It happens with every release of a game.


----------



## Ishinomori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unit_86;15456008*
> I'm in Aus i just got an email from origin saying i can play today but its not letting me it still says cant play until midnight tomoz??
> Anyone else got this?


its midnight tonight


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15456794*
> If someone can spare 5 minutes of their time, can you do me a favor? Just launch into Battlefield 3 (singleplayer/multiplayer, doesn't matter) and Alt Enter into windowed mode. Play a few minutes. Do you get microstuttering? I want to know if this is a widespread issue or just some idiocy on my part. I literally cannot play this game due to the stuttering.


some people are having it it too. Its lagg and whatnot. Try enabling Triple buffering in Nvidia 3d global settings. Helped for me. Only get it once and a while if i just loaded a map.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayce1971;15456631*
> What kind of game relys on an internet browser (for ANYTHING) in the first place? I feel for those of you that think this is acceptable as a game launch. I really don't recall these issues with other game launches, maybe I'll just trade it back in... good eye candy, this is. good multiplayer gaming....errghh, not so much.


i hate the internet browser shennanigans!


----------



## royalkilla408

It is a bit disappointing to me. The lag is really and the bugs are terrible! I was driving a truck straight but it was been pull to the right out of no where till I hit a wall. Seen so many weird bug, I don't know how this game was released. Now we have to wait till Dice and EA fixes all this crap. I love battlefield and BC2 was the same when it launched. So I'm hopefully they fix it but I'm still disappointed. I'm hoping MW3 sells as much or more so the Dice and EA can get the message they can't release games not all the way done like it should.


----------



## odditory

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;15455986*
> The game is great but it can be improved quite a bit!


I like ham!


----------



## Amhro

im away for 2-3 days and 2700 new posts? whaaaat, no way ._.


----------



## Allen86

Bf3 why u no hav voip ingame

Anyone know how to disable the god forsaken chat box? It's annoying as hell! Some people never shut up and I'm left with this bright blue box covering half my screen.


----------



## -javier-

lags for me.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allen86;15457205*
> Bf3 why u no hav voip ingame
> 
> Anyone know how to disable the god forsaken chat box? It's annoying as hell! Some people never shut up and I'm left with this bright blue box covering half my screen.


Solution : get eyefinity ;P , jk, but srsly...


----------



## Maniak

I have no idea why some of you are having these problems. I've been playing fine without any problems whatsoever. I've only encountered a few servers with lag, just left them and joined a new and noo lag. I haven't had install problem's or download problems. I think most of us are in that same boat too.

I'm curious as to why more than half of us are playing without a hitch and the others are not.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak;15457284*
> I have no idea why some of you are having these problems. I've been playing fine without any problems whatsoever. I've only encountered a few servers with lag, just left them and joined a new and noo lag. I haven't had install problem's or download problems. I think most of us are in that same boat too.
> 
> I'm curious as to why more than half of us are playing without a hitch and the others are not.


Good question. It's been nearly perfect for me too.


----------



## Noize_Unit

the only problem i've had is that 80% of the time when a match ends bf3 exe will crash (bf3 has stopped working) but oh well i just join another server, would be nice to get fixed but not that big of a deal


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak;15457284*
> I have no idea why some of you are having these problems. I've been playing fine without any problems whatsoever. I've only encountered a few servers with lag, just left them and joined a new and noo lag. I haven't had install problem's or download problems. I think most of us are in that same boat too.
> 
> I'm curious as to why more than half of us are playing without a hitch and the others are not.


yea me too omly thing has happened to me was a 3 server disconnects


----------



## marduke83

Got my copy early here in Aus. One of the retailers broke the street release time.. haha So I dont have to go out at midnight to pick it up anymore!









Edit* strange, I have the physical copy with disk in drive, and it is downloading it from origin.... 13MB/s though, I'm not really complaining.. lol


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak;15457284*
> I have no idea why some of you are having these problems. I've been playing fine without any problems whatsoever. I've only encountered a few servers with lag, just left them and joined a new and noo lag. I haven't had install problem's or download problems. I think most of us are in that same boat too.
> 
> I'm curious as to why more than half of us are playing without a hitch and the others are not.


Same here! Problem free for the most part, aside from joining servers with extreme rubber banding/lag - I just promptly leave and join another, problem solved.

Other than that, no crashes, freezes, etc. This game is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## trinh

anyone else getting random green flashes?


----------



## Ghost23

NOTICE Be advised: PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC game server back-end will be down for a scheduled update 07-08 AM GMT.


----------



## KidLi

When I was at the Battlelog site *I was not receiving pop ups for invites for games or parties.* This was very frustrating, after trying Chrome, Firefox, and IE, same situation no pop up alerts for Battlelog!

I use *Free Avast* for my antivirus software.
If you do too, this is a *fix* for you.


Open Avast
Click "Real Time Shields"
Click "Web Shield"
Click "Expert Settings"
Make sure "Enable Web Scanning", "Scan Traffic from well-known browser processes only", and "Use Intelligent Stream Scanning" are checked.
Click "Exclusions" under the same "Web Shield Settings" window.
Under URLs to exclude put, (http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/)
Click Ok. DONE!

I did the above steps and now without the sacrifice of any active protective Avast functions, Battlelog pop ups, invites, and alerts, now work just fine.

Again this is only if you use Free Avast, I assume the full version is the same.
Enjoy!


----------



## tasospaok123

Just finished the Single Player. Good story but too short...
Now moving on to MP...


----------



## Cyph3r

Guys I've got a question, do the people who don't have the physical warfare pack ever get access to the the Type 88, fletchette ammo and flsah supressor for the SKS? I know you can unlock the DAO 12 if you dont have the physical warfare pack but what about the other stuff?


----------



## Hawk777th

No you can still get them. The PWP just unlocks them early.

Anyone else notice that to have the flash suppressor on the SV98 it says you have to be a Dice employee.


----------



## Ghost23

Wait... THAT WAS THE ENDING TO THE SP?!

FUU!

I don't see why all the hate, I LOVED the campaign, was a fun FPS story


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman;15457693*
> If you did not figure it out, it was "downloading" from the disk.


lol yeah, I double checked my data usage and it wasn't going up.


----------



## YangerD

BF3 loads pretty slowly I find. What are you guys noticing with an SSD? I'm currently using a SATA II Caviar Black drive.


----------



## cyanmcleod

so am i a tard for not seeing the options or are the new maps i paid extra money for not there yet? this game is really starting to piss me off.


----------



## Norlig

Does any1 know if there is a way to stop my fps from going to 0 every now and then? getting killed in the heap of battle and crashing choppers and jets all the time. its almost unplayable on multiplayer.


----------



## Sistum Id

I can not get my chase cam to work for any vehicaler I'm in Default settings and I've defaulted them 3 times. Chase cam is binded to C and I can't change my camera view still. It worked earlier, but now it's not. Anybody else having issues?


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15458290*
> No you can still get them. The PWP just unlocks them early.
> 
> Anyone else notice that to have the flash suppressor on the SV98 it says you have to be a Dice employee.


You sure about that? Doesn't show up in the list of unlockable weapons - only the DAO-12 does. Also on one of the physical warfare pack pages (this one specifically: http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield3/blog/battlefield-3-limited-edition-physical-warfare-pack-available) it says the DAO-12 is a day 1 unlock for PWP, but the rest are exclusive D:


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id;15458681*
> I can not get my chase cam to work for any vehicaler I'm in Default settings and I've defaulted them 3 times. Chase cam is binded to C and I can't change my camera view still. It worked earlier, but now it's not. Anybody else having issues?


it works for me; sometimes it won't work in some parts of the vehicle or the server may have disabled it; I know some bC2 servers disable it


----------



## madroller

I was having a great game but guess what happened...
Server disconnected.
Great.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15458675*
> Does any1 know if there is a way to stop my fps from going to 0 every now and then? getting killed in the heap of battle and crashing choppers and jets all the time. its almost unplayable on multiplayer.


The game uses over 5GB of RAM for many people so your running out. It's a massive memory leak. This is why your fps goes to 0. Either get another 4GB or inform EA about the problem.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller;15458705*
> I was having a great game but guess what happened...
> Server disconnected.
> Great.


Think they're doing maintenance


----------



## Tiger S.

They are already laying down the pb hammer







.. Awesome

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-8a4d5994-vb237789.html


----------



## Zcypot

So I found out today in a game why so many of my squad mates are always dead...
I never knew you can wait for planes or helis to spawn and choose to spawn inside them...

What a lame feature to add.. instead of camping base people now stay dead and way for them? ugh...

Edit: Cool I got my 2 favorite things on my dog tag haha

Resupplying people and BF2!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod;15458664*
> so am i a tard for not seeing the options or are the new maps i paid extra money for not there yet? this game is really starting to piss me off.


You're not a tard for not seeing the maps. They aren't there.

However, you are *a bit of a tard* for not reading properly. If you had, you would know that Karkand is an expansion that will be released further down the line, probably before Christmas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnotts;15458697*
> You sure about that? Doesn't show up in the list of unlockable weapons - only the DAO-12 does. Also on one of the physical warfare pack pages (this one specifically: http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battlefield3/blog/battlefield-3-limited-edition-physical-warfare-pack-available) it says the DAO-12 is a day 1 unlock for PWP, but the rest are exclusive D:


The PWP will be available to everyone. DICE said as much after there was such a fuss over it being exclusive to preorders. Could only speculate as to why it's not in unlock list. Definitely a timed exclusive though.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15458880*
> The PWP will be available to everyone. DICE said as much after there was such a fuss over it being exclusive to preorders. Could only speculate as to why it's not in unlock list. Definitely a timed exclusive though.


All I know is that I got my first silver star with the Type 88 MG... such a well balanced gun.


----------



## Supernaut91

Game is definately better than the alpha and beta, in the beta i would get unplayable fps at 2560x1600 on my 560ti. Now outdoors on big 64player maps I am getting 35fps maxed out. Although i prefer to play on high at 1920x1200 for a solid 55-60fps


----------



## HOTDOGS

So pissed that my 20% doesn't work. I'm going to contact EA and try and get a bigger discount because this is the second time they ****ed up. I wanna play this since I'm getting my new dual monitors in today or Thursday.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15455204*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Dice doesn't know their flags....


errrr,you fail tbh

That indicates that you need that many points to use the gun as the OTHER team


----------



## Maysam

they probably won't do anything for you lol


----------



## crashoran

I found the part where you drop bombs on the lazed targets to be extremely boring


----------



## DarthBaiter

Anyone else make BF3 go BSOD? I hit my "window" button by mistake in a heated battle...and BSOD and reboot. Havn't been able to make it do it again...


----------



## Artemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15458675*
> Does any1 know if there is a way to stop my fps from going to 0 every now and then? getting killed in the heap of battle and crashing choppers and jets all the time. its almost unplayable on multiplayer.


I noticed that using Origin while in game (Shift+F1) and starting BF3 within Origin (by clicking BF3 in My Games) will cause stuttering/skipping problems.







I've heard lowering AA one step can increase game performance up to 20%.


----------



## Supernaut91

I had a Bluescreen last night. Although I think that was due to being on a BETA bios, after the Bluescreen I checked if there was a new BIOS for my motherboard rather than using a BETA, hey presto all is ok


----------



## DarthBaiter

Was just on a server where no one could move out from the spawn. LoL it was like pregame with out the "game will start" timer. No one was leaving though and just standing around handing out packs, switching guns and jumping around. :?
Suicide would just spawn you in the same place, and still no movement.


----------



## [email protected]

I really wanna play Ultra but i know my gtx 460 cannot handle it. It seems to act up in BF3 Single Player and i'll start seeing a GREEN texture warp V shape showing in the middle of the screen with everything else is ok on the screen. Just a V shape texture model lol. Anyone get this? Maybe it's not meant to play Ultra? I can play on High AUTO settings. Looks like i will have to consider a GTX 580 if i wanna experience Ultra. Will i get decrease framerates if i had a 1920x1080 monitor with my gtx 460 compared to my current monitor i have. I actually risked buying a open box monitor a few days ago and it'll be here Friday. I'm hoping to god it's not a messed up monitor *knocks on wood*


----------



## DiNet

Hello OCN.
I finally completed campaign and i can say i loved it! Ending wasn't that "great" but overall i really enjoyed the game.

I had problems with crashing BF3, after installing newest driver and after re-installing windows, after trying older drivers. Nothing seemed to help me.

Then, somewhere in middle of campaign, instead of windows message of crashed bf3 i get this message that something wrong with my GPU memory. Not enough memory, some numbers... i just closed it without really reading into it. After next crash i thought about previous error...
Graphics where set on Auto (ultra), so i set them to high and was playing without a single crash afterwards.
I bet you don't have to lower all settings, i just didn't care at that point.
So i hope it helps.


----------



## Fr0sty

my problem from last night is ok








should get my copy tomorrow









ohh and finally my motherboard is comming today from newegg :O

finally after 2 weeks


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.;15458792*
> They are already laying down the pb hammer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Awesome
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-8a4d5994-vb237789.html


There's already hacks?


----------



## 8564dan

Two more days until i get to play....although im somewhat worried that i am going to run into some issues that i have read about. I dont want to keep getting kicked and even worse, i dont want a BSOD that ive seen a few people mention about. Also, this GPU memory leak thing....what the hell is that about??!!


----------



## hajabooja

I'm having a blast with this game. Running pretty well for the most part, looking forward to some new video drivers and game patches. Pretty good for a big game release. People really expected a lot from this game, so they'll criticize it pretty tough. It's only going to get better, folks!


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15459188*
> I really wanna play Ultra but i know my gtx 460 cannot handle it. It seems to act up in BF3 Single Player and i'll start seeing a GREEN texture warp V shape showing in the middle of the screen with everything else is ok on the screen. Just a V shape texture model lol. Anyone get this? Maybe it's not meant to play Ultra? I can play on High AUTO settings. Looks like i will have to consider a GTX 580 if i wanna experience Ultra. Will i get decrease framerates if i had a 1920x1080 monitor with my gtx 460 compared to my current monitor i have. I actually risked buying a open box monitor a few days ago and it'll be here Friday. I'm hoping to god it's not a messed up monitor *knocks on wood*


Well yeah duh obviously it will be more pixels to process


----------



## Ratjack

some reason i am seeing higher performance if i set the game to use vsync through the control panel in game as opposed to turning it on in the settings menu.... weird.

so far running at 1080P and my 580 is OCed to 885Mhz core clock and 2200Mhz shader clock I can run ultra with 2x AA and High post AA with vsync and get between 54 and 60 fps. If i bump it up to 4x AA then I only get about 45-53 FPS.

ALSO: did anyone else notice the reviews on amazon getting smashed by COD fanboys? ... its so dumb that they are infecting the reviews and making the game have a bad overall score. And Gamespot are out of their minds for giving it an 8.5/10.... and then there is IGN... oh yes, gotta love the editors using the same exact review for both console and PC. They gave graphics a 9 on console and a 9.5 on PC... i think if console is 9 then PC surely should be 10. Makes me wonder if these review places are not paid by activision or something causing their reviews to always be less for a BF game.


----------



## 8564dan

All these issues people are having on here and yet the guys on this live stream are always fine?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15459398*
> All these issues people are having on here and yet the guys on this live stream are always fine?


I am having no issues... except for ONCE AND AWHILE a quick green screen flicker will pop up.


----------



## MLJS54

Any tweaks yet to improving hit registration? Soon as I get on a server where there's slight lag, reg becomes pretty awful unless up close.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15459299*
> Well yeah duh obviously it will be more pixels to process


Well that kinda sucks. Makes me think i should ship it back once it arrives. I really care about performance lol.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;15459419*
> Any tweaks yet to improving hit registration? Soon as I get on a server where there's slight lag, reg becomes pretty awful unless up close.


i think the hit detection is great, seems better than it was in the beta.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_;15448964*
> Hmmm, when I select fullscreen (single or multi-monitor) I can't see any selections. It will also Auto-Window itself and stay that way after about 3 seconds. I can't play this, I can't even select settings.


I'm having the same problem. Anyone else as well?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15455736*
> Anyone running surround (3x1080p) with 1.5gb 580s? If sow how is the performance?


Anyone?


----------



## NitrousX

So I played a bit of the campaign and as well as a several matches of multiplayer and I must say, the game is absolutely phenomenal. One thing that bugged me is that whenever I spin around on turrets (tanks and mounted MG's for example), it feels like I'm moving around a 20 ton brick. This problem was present in BC2 as well but could be fixed by adjusting some variables in the config files. Has anybody else encountered the "slow turret rotation bug" in BF3?


----------



## 8564dan

Can anyone confirm if BF3 has Sonic Boom? I know it was mentioned.


----------



## [email protected]

Well have you used a real turret in real life? That's how slow it is. Remember BF 3 is based on how the military operate today.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15459518*
> Can anyone confirm if BF3 has Sonic Boom? I know it was mentioned.


Sonic Boom? Jets?


----------



## _Chimera

Sweet Cyborg Pirate Ninja Jesus Have Mercy !


----------



## [email protected]

You're kinda late aren't ya?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera;15459535*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet Cyborg Pirate Ninja Jesus Have Mercy !


next thing you know... download failed... that would suck:sozo:


----------



## Frosty288

uhg. I want to go home and play the game.

But alas...work.


----------



## LaForge

Is anyone able to play the game with a STI Radeon 4890?


----------



## Zetsou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;15459506*
> So I played a bit of the campaign and as well as a several matches of multiplayer and I must say, the game is absolutely phenomenal. One thing that bugged me is that whenever I spin around on turrets (tanks and mounted MG's for example), it feels like I'm moving around a 20 ton brick. This problem was present in BC2 as well but could be fixed by adjusting some variables in the config files. Has anybody else encountered the "slow turret rotation bug" in BF3?


It's called realism though. Wouldn't you expect this to be how it feels, somewhat, on the battlefield?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15459528*
> Well have you used a real turret in real life? That's how slow it is. Remember BF 3 is based on how the military operate today.


"Slow" as in I have to make like 10 swipes across my mouse pad in order to move the turret an inch to the left.

When I'm moving around on foot my sensitivity is ok, but whenever I hop in a turret or whatever I have a hard time aiming.

As I mentioned before, this problem was present in BC2 and now in BF3.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;15459573*
> "Slow" as in I have to make like 10 swipes across my mouse pad in order to move the turret an inch to the left.
> 
> When I'm moving around on foot my sensitivity is ok, but whenever I hop in a turret or whatever I have a hard time aiming.


You are doing it wrong. Honestly it takes exactly 2-3 swipes for a 360 or less. Combine it with WSAD


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15459543*
> You're kinda late aren't ya?


Porn.


----------



## djriful

Finally got my hand on BF3 campaign mode after recovering both of my GPU failboat BIOS flashing... (i had to pull my PC's guts out to fix it)

First expression about the single player experience was exploring all kind of features that Frostbite 2.0 has to offer. The animation is fantastic, the in game animation is sometime better than the cutscene pre-rendered animation except for the eye motion which is a bit off. As soon I hit to the level of airborne Jets... on my 27" @ Ultral it was breathtaking. Animation motion and etc is extremely smooth, literary there are no screen jerking animation like most FPS usually do on scripted part.

Bugs I found:

- Humvee wheels aren't turning at some point and it is not even steering.
- *CUTSCENE ARE OFF LIPSYNC! OMG!!! It was ANNOYING!*
- Characters' eyes are sometime starring blankly.
- AI, some solider is taking weird cover. I'm sure why, sometime they stand up on a mid wall and their head is obvious expose to enemy line of fires. A lot of time the AI even the enemy are not hiding or taking cover properly. In result they are leaving a huge body part expose for me to shoot at.
- Some dead ragdoll on the ground has a frog like hand like use for swimming... bugged model.

- GAME GFX: Crossfire will be disable as soon if you change the Graphic setting! You need to restart the game to re-enable Crossfire.
- At some point the game exit out of fullscreen mode...
- Some part of the level feels so linear scripted.

Even there are a lot of things going on in the game I can still pick up bugs.


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I am a bit underwhelmed as well. BF2 had much much larger maps. And the dumb web browser to launch the game as well as having to have origin launched. You need 3 things launched before the game starts lame. The map sucks big time very confusing. I'd give the game a 6/10 And right now any way my 6950 says its getting between 50-60 frames on all maps indoors and outdoors, but it sure doesn't feel that way, its almost like it has micro stutter or something. Oh and the other thing is you can't tell what your ping times are in game another lame thing......


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15459586*
> You are doing it wrong. Honestly it takes exactly 2-3 swipes for a 360 or less. Combine it with WSAD


You don't think I already know that? Some people on OCN are sure ignorant these days.


----------



## lightsout

Damn game is almost unplayable for me right now. When I finally get into a mp game I get kicked or it just stops and goes to desktop.. Very frustrating!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;15459573*
> "Slow" as in I have to make like 10 swipes across my mouse pad in order to move the turret an inch to the left.
> 
> When I'm moving around on foot my sensitivity is ok, but whenever I hop in a turret or whatever I have a hard time aiming.
> 
> As I mentioned before, this problem was present in BC2 and now in BF3.


Really? It took 3 swipes. Or even 0.7 swipe if I push my mouse DPI up to 2000. Some mouse goes up to 5000.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15459718*
> Damn game is almost unplayable for me right now. When I finally get into a mp game I get kicked or it just stops and goes to desktop.. Very frustrating!!


I get booted to the desktop where the game cannot be restored. Very frustrating. What happened to the days where companies released finished products? There really should be no excuse for this kind of behavior. I'd rather them keep the game in development forever like Blizzard and release a playable product.


----------



## MaxWaves

in case anyone having problems with game shuttering and stuff just turn off HT and all shuttering will go away and its silk smooth, it worked for me I used to have shuttering with sli + HT on, but I turned it off and all good now


----------



## falcon26

How do you turn HT off?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15459872*
> How do you turn HT off?


I think its BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15459534*
> Sonic Boom? Jets?


Yes, sonic boom and jets lol.....is it happening in BF3?


----------



## falcon26

Aw that's what it is. I'll try that when I get home from work. I was getting alot of micro stutter with the game...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15459802*
> I get booted to the desktop where the game cannot be restored. Very frustrating. What happened to the days where companies released finished products? There really should be no excuse for this kind of behavior. I'd rather them keep the game in development forever like Blizzard and release a playable product.


Yah it sucks I had like 30 minutes to play before work and I got like 5 minutes of actual play time. Kept getting into servers where no one could walk we were all huddled in a circle and couldn't shoot or anything. weird.


----------



## kiwiasian

Seems like these administrators really dislike me


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15459534*
> Sonic Boom? Jets?


No, you can unlock Guile. Keep playing, you'll see.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15459926*
> Aw that's what it is. I'll try that when I get home from work. I was getting alot of micro stutter with the game...


dono if u installed the CAP3 profiles but they cause stuttering better to run just 11.10 prev 3 without any CAP profiles.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Supernaut91*


Game is definately better than the alpha and beta, in the beta i would get unplayable fps at 2560x1600 on my 560ti. Now outdoors on big 64player maps I am getting 35fps maxed out. Although i prefer to play on high at 1920x1200 for a solid 55-60fps


You must have a different definition of maxed out because no way are you playing it "maxed out" with a 560 Ti @ 55-60 FPS @ 1080p


----------



## CRosko42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*


You must have a different definition of maxed out because no way are you playing it "maxed out" with a 560 Ti @ 55-60 FPS @ 1080p


He said high at 1920x1200...


----------



## Lune

Our server is still not up and we are paying 600$+ a month.. sigh. They are up and running, but you can't see them because EA decided to come up with this stupid Battlelog system.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRosko42*


He said high at 1920x1200...


Yes he did.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


Guys if you let matchmaking find the server for u. It gives u a smooth, lag free server to play. Stop COMPLAINING, ITS THE FIRST DAMN DAY OF THE RELEASE. U PEOPLE SIT THERE DO NOTHING FOR SOCIETY but COMPLAIN. SHUT UP and either wait, GET A LIFE and Accept reality and that life doesn't OWE U ANYTHING! meaning get with logic and understand the servers are getting slammed. No matter how much precaution Dice took its never enough. It will smooth out. CHILL!!!!!!!


I agree with your rant. I knew VERY WELL beforehand that we wouldn't have perfectly smooth play on day 1. It's why I didn't take the day off yesterday and I am taking Friday off instead. It's why I only played single player and co-op the first night. I played a few rounds online last night and the lag was horrible, even though the server had very good ping; it's not all just about ping.


----------



## 8564dan

I would like to see an option implemented to allow me to see or not see in game chat. I dont want to see people moaning about getting killed all the time lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


U can cook nades by selecting the weapon with mousewheel instead of quick throw button.


Sorry if I've been beaten to it:

That's not cooking. Cooking is when you actually let go of the handle (spoon) and let the "fuse timer" begin, so that when you throw the grenade it explodes VERY soon after, leaving your opponent with little to no time to react. If you actually COOK the grenade in your hand, it could explode in your hand. Pulling the pin alone is not cooking the grenade, as the pin is just a safety to lock the spoon in place.

Is anyone else upset at how squad management works? The interface is designed more complex than necessary. You have click "leave squad," then click a new squad, then click "join squad," way more mouse movement than necessary. Why not just double click to join a squad, regardless of already being in one? Also: it's ANNOYING that you can only join an empty squad if someone else is trying to join it, because if you're playing with 3 friends and someone else on the team is trying to join it, it's nearly impossible to get on the same squad with your friends. This definitely needs more work.


----------



## jummies

A third OCN platoon has been created as the first two have been completely filled. Look up "overclock.net"


----------



## Ratjack

the 580 can get some decent settings with a good overclock.
EDIT:... kind of hard to see in the pics. 1st pic is 60fps and 2nd is 57 fps. I am running vsync through the games control panel instead of the menu.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Our server is still not up and we are paying 600$+ a month.. sigh. They are up and running, but you can't see them because EA decided to come up with this stupid Battlelog system.


Where is your server located?


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jummies;15460310*
> A third OCN platoon has been created as the first two have been completely filled. Look up "overclock.net"


I just applied.... Ironcobra80


----------



## LaForge

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LaForge*


Is anyone able to play the game with a STI Radeon 4890?


Anyone know what to do to get it from crashing 10 mins into a game?


----------



## crizthakidd

HEY!!! >>>>><<<<<
does the ps3 use battlelog as well? meaning can i pla co op on my pc with someone using a ps3? is the game cross platform?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


HEY!!! >>>>><<<<<
does the ps3 use battlelog as well? meaning can i pla co op on my pc with someone using a ps3? is the game cross platform?


no, i dont believe this games uses cross platform


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


HEY!!! >>>>><<<<<
does the ps3 use battlelog as well? meaning can i pla co op on my pc with someone using a ps3? is the game cross platform?


Negative


----------



## Seabass7857

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jummies*


A third OCN platoon has been created as the first two have been completely filled. Look up "overclock.net"


Might have to give this a look tonight. What do Platoons actually accomplish?


----------



## lightsout

Anyone got a comment on ps3 graphics? My buddy (cod console guy) says the graphics totally suck. He says mw2 looks better. Can this be?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seabass7857*


Might have to give this a look tonight. What do Platoons actually accomplish?


its basically just a group of people like joining a group on facebook or something, u can use it to friend other OCN people etc.


----------



## raven117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15460390*
> the 580 can get some decent settings with a good overclock.
> EDIT:... kind of hard to see in the pics. 1st pic is 60fps and 2nd is 57 fps. I am running vsync through the games control panel instead of the menu.


How did you unlock voltage control? i have it checked in the options but it doesnt show up. I also have the firmware update for voltage unlock and 100% fan speed.


----------



## markag

This game is making me look at a RAM upgrade. I've got an X58 system with 6GB of RAM. I'm watching my task manger memory usage climb and climb and climb. I think the highest I saw was 85% physical RAM usage after 4 hours of gaming. That's over 5 GB of memory usage and I didn't have any extra programs runngin other then BF3, Battlelog (in firefox) and Origin.

I'm still running at the mid 40fps range with everything on it's highest setting, and 2X MSAA. I'm going to try bumping it up to 4X MSAA tonight and seeing how that effects my FPS.

I'm loving the game, and I think this is one of the first games since Crysis that really pushes my system.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

The ending to sp....sooooo bad.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


HEY!!! >>>>><<<<<
does the ps3 use battlelog as well? meaning can i pla co op on my pc with someone using a ps3? is the game cross platform?


It uses Battlelog, but no, it is not cross platform.


----------



## GsxR1000Ryda

With my current sig rig I've been having nothing but trouble running BF3 with crossfire enabled. Here are a list of some of these issues:

1) When joining a multiplayer server, BF3 will pretty much stop loading and get stuck on a plain black screen. Sometimes even the cursor shows up but won't progress to the server. Ctrl + Alt + Del will restore back to the desktop but every now and than I'll get a BSOD as a result.

2) When the game does successfully load, the actual loading time takes FOREVER! I'm guessing up to 3-5 minutes sometimes. Towards the end of the loading process I will start hearing in-game noise and at a snails pace it makes its way into the deploy menu.

3) So when I finally make it into a server the gameplay runs as smooth as butter. But slowly after about 5 minutes or so, my performance starts to degrade. My FPS will jump up and down eventually getting to the point where its too choppy to play.

All these issues happen in the single player as well. When disabling crossfire, none of these issues pop up but a huge loss in FPS compared to running the 2nd card. Here is what I've tried with no prevail.

-11.10 preview 3 (No caps)
-11.10 preview 3 + Caps 3
-11.9 (No Caps)
-11.9 + Caps 3

-Set GPU OC back to default

Close
-MSI Afterburner
-CCC

I'm hope this all gets resolved with a driver update but until than it's driving me NUTS! The game is pure awesomeness & at this point I'm debating on selling these 6870's and pick up a powerful single GPU just to get some hours in. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Finny

Try turning textures down one notch. I'll use 1.4GB+ on my gtx480s. I actually have had crashes because I didn't have over 512mb of memory... says the game.


----------



## vcrazy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


I am having no issues... except for ONCE AND AWHILE a quick green screen flicker will pop up.


Hmmm..I thought it was just me. Happens to me too. I turned on Vsync since I was getting over 100FPS on Ultra @1920x1080 and it's been ok so far.

Hope they fix that soon


----------



## Jarobata

Went back to BC2 last night, couldn't handle the bugs.

I want to upgrade to 8GB, i'm better off getting 2x4gb and selling my 2x2gb rather than getting a second 2x2gb right?


----------



## Clawbog

Great, where do I sign up?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *raven117*


How did you unlock voltage control? i have it checked in the options but it doesnt show up. I also have the firmware update for voltage unlock and 100% fan speed.


all I did was check unlock voltage control and it lets me do it. Not sure what would keep it from unlocking for you.


----------



## jummies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Went back to BC2 last night, couldn't handle the bugs.

I want to upgrade to 8GB, i'm better off getting 2x4gb and selling my 2x2gb rather than getting a second 2x2gb right?


If I were you I would. 2x4 Ram is getting pretty cheap

_Just a reminder to all: a third OCN platoon has been created since the first two have been filled up please feel free to join!_


----------



## Max78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NitrousX*


"Slow" as in I have to make like 10 swipes across my mouse pad in order to move the turret an inch to the left.

When I'm moving around on foot my sensitivity is ok, but whenever I hop in a turret or whatever I have a hard time aiming.

As I mentioned before, this problem was present in BC2 and now in BF3.



I can do a full 360Â° rotation on any tank with one swipe, the turret almost swings to fast. I'm using a G9X

I have my control panel settings to about mid way on sensitivity and onboard mouse sensitivity set to max, in game is at default.

If I turn my control panel sensitivity up all the way and use my mouse button to adjust sensitivity down I get the same problem you are experiencing.

Add:
No lag issues here. I have been playing since yesterday afternoon and have only joined 2 laggy servers. 1 I was rubber banding the other was just a little lag every once in a great while. I have been in 10+ servers so far. I'm also running off 1.5mb down 500k up DSL with 2 people on BF3. . . Pick your servers wisely and use your filters!


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jummies*


If I were you I would. 2x4 Ram is getting pretty cheap

_Just a reminder to all: a third OCN platoon has been created since the first two have been filled up please feel free to join!_


Sounds good. BF3 is getting more and more expensive lol


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Max78*


I can do a full 360Â° rotation on any tank with one swipe, the turret almost swings to fast. I'm using a G9X

I have my control panel settings to about mid way on sensitivity and onboard mouse sensitivity set to max, in game is at default.

If I turn my control panel sensitivity up all the way and use my mouse button to adjust sensitivity down I get the same problem you are experiencing.


Same here. Actually had to turn it down a bit so it wouldn't be so twitchy.

Using a Razor Deathadder.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone got a comment on ps3 graphics? My buddy (cod console guy) says the graphics totally suck. He says mw2 looks better. Can this be?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Maybe he has some type of degenerative eye disorder?


----------



## alancsalt

australia came online about 12 hours earlier than the notification said, about five hours ago.... I had crashes and locks before I got a game in...guess it can only get better...


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Anyone got a comment on ps3 graphics? My buddy (cod console guy) says the graphics totally suck. He says mw2 looks better. Can this be?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Does he have the texture pack? 
If no, I can understand.
If yes, that's just your typical Call of Dooty player.


----------



## TG_bigboss

I love how the ending of campaign was of course MAKING FUN OF COD AGAIN! OHHH YAAAA!!


----------



## Jayce1971

Issues encountered and unresolved thus far:

No server ping display. 
No quick match loading.
Mostly laggy games.
Poor/Few server listings.
Can't change account information.
Can't reassign several bindings

This game has more bugs than 100 acres of farm ground. What is the point of releasing a beta, if you don't fix the problems? Wish I was the only one having issues, because at least then I'd know I'm to blame. People did a really nice job of hyping up this game, but it leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## McAlberts

so im looking in my graphic options and noticed field of view.

i can read what it says, but im not too sure i understand it. its at 70, what is the use in changing it?


----------



## sp4wners

6 more hours and I'll be able to play BF3







Release date in my country is 27th October 2011 1:00 AM -.-


----------



## Jayce1971

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


so im looking in my graphic options and noticed field of view.

i can read what it says, but im not too sure i understand it. its at 70, what is the use in changing it?


 To show more of the ingame scenario on your monitor.


----------



## gh05t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


so im looking in my graphic options and noticed field of view.

i can read what it says, but im not too sure i understand it. its at 70, what is the use in changing it?


I think it could be how far you see in good quality. Im just guessing though.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Maybe he has some type of degenerative eye disorder?


BF3 graphics are good on ps3 but if you play the ps3 version and then see the pc......yeaaaa your going to poop. =) haha i tried playing ps3 version and went straight back to the PC.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gh05t*


I think it could be how far you see in good quality. Im just guessing though.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


yea its how far you see before it starts to fuzzy out the textures and whatnot. You need some serious power or lower your settings to have it full. I have it a 75 with Custom Auto settings. High mostly with ultra on three or four settings.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Issues encountered and unresolved thus far:

No server ping display. 
No quick match loading.
Mostly laggy games.
Poor/Few server listings.
Can't change account information.
Can't reassign several bindings

This game has more bugs than 100 acres of farm ground. What is the point of releasing a beta, if you don't fix the problems? Wish I was the only one having issues, because at least then I'd know I'm to blame. People did a really nice job of hyping up this game, but it leaves alot to be desired.


1. I agree
2. What do you mean about no quick match loading?
3. I haven't had that issue but I have had stutter
4. I can't say yet.
5. I haven't had an issue reconfiging to okl;

Honestly I myself have yet to be let down by the game, other then by the fact that i suck at it but at leats it feels like the leats buggiest Battlefield game launch that i can remember.


----------



## Max78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Issues encountered and unresolved thus far:

No server ping display. 
No quick match loading.
Mostly laggy games.
Poor/Few server listings.
Can't change account information.
Can't reassign several bindings

This game has more bugs than 100 acres of farm ground. What is the point of releasing a beta, if you don't fix the problems? Wish I was the only one having issues, because at least then I'd know I'm to blame. People did a really nice job of hyping up this game, but it leaves alot to be desired.


Some of your issues might be caused by not having the browser plug-in required installed.

I have no lag or bug issues.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


To show more of the ingame scenario on your monitor.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gh05t*


I think it could be how far you see in good quality. Im just guessing though.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk



thanks!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jayce1971*


Issues encountered and unresolved thus far:

No server ping display. 
No quick match loading.
Mostly laggy games.
Poor/Few server listings.
Can't change account information.
Can't reassign several bindings

This game has more bugs than 100 acres of farm ground. What is the point of releasing a beta, if you don't fix the problems? Wish I was the only one having issues, because at least then I'd know I'm to blame. People did a really nice job of hyping up this game, but it leaves alot to be desired.


For the poor/few server listing problem, you have to scroll down in order to load more servers. Initially it only loads a set amount. After scrolling down for a few seconds, you can then sort by ping and you should have a decent amount of servers to choose from.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


thanks!


I rock 90 at 1080p and it feels pretty natural.


----------



## oomalikoo

prone might ruin this game man


----------



## TG_bigboss

Anyone up for CO-OP? or just need some team members? add me Srg_BlackBurn


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


prone might ruin this game man










No way, Most battlefields have had it and it's a nice tactical option imo.
added you bigboss


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


No way, Most battlefields have had it and it's a nice tactical option imo.
added you bigboss


no its lame. People can barely see prone guys. Its lame as hell in a video game.


----------



## Pendulum

I love how the bullet drop isn't absurd in BF3 like it was in BFBC2.
I can easily sit 200 meters away and have about about 1mm worth of bullet drop or less, in BFBC2 I would have to aim almost a .25 an inch/cm higher. >.>


----------



## BillOhio

Not a fan of prone yet, I can't tell if those guys are dead or not until they shoot at me.


----------



## Jarobata

alright never had a problem in single player up to "Rock and a Hard Place" map. Game keeps crashing to black, was crashing when the radio tower fell but looking at it helped (before I didn't realize it was happening and just heard it), got 30 seconds farther in the map. My free memory is at 3.....I think that might be part of the problem.


----------



## c0ld

I love being assault/medic, you get so much points healing, and you don't die as quickly.

AEK-971 + PKA HOLO sight + silencer + grip is awesome sauce.


----------



## Jarobata

8gb memory ordered. I'll post up for others if my stability issues go away.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*











LOL Dice doesn't know their flags....


LOL people dont know how to read gun tags.







Those flags arent there for American Dragunovs. When you get high enough ranking, you can use the OTHER teams starting gun instead of yours. Each class has those flags swapped for the initial guns. Americans get AK-74 and Russians get M-16A3 for the Assualt class etc. Hence why they take the most points to unlock. LOL some people


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Anyone hating on prone needs to slap themselves with a wet hand.. .noooaw!

Try it yourself, your see how cool it is. If your not certain if they are dead or not, shoot them anyway.


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GsxR1000Ryda*


With my current sig rig I've been having nothing but trouble running BF3 with crossfire enabled. Here are a list of some of these issues:

1) When joining a multiplayer server, BF3 will pretty much stop loading and get stuck on a plain black screen. Sometimes even the cursor shows up but won't progress to the server. Ctrl + Alt + Del will restore back to the desktop but every now and than I'll get a BSOD as a result.

2) When the game does successfully load, the actual loading time takes FOREVER! I'm guessing up to 3-5 minutes sometimes. Towards the end of the loading process I will start hearing in-game noise and at a snails pace it makes its way into the deploy menu.

3) So when I finally make it into a server the gameplay runs as smooth as butter. But slowly after about 5 minutes or so, my performance starts to degrade. My FPS will jump up and down eventually getting to the point where its too choppy to play.

All these issues happen in the single player as well. When disabling crossfire, none of these issues pop up but a huge loss in FPS compared to running the 2nd card. Here is what I've tried with no prevail.

-11.10 preview 3 (No caps)
-11.10 preview 3 + Caps 3
-11.9 (No Caps)
-11.9 + Caps 3

-Set GPU OC back to default

Close
-MSI Afterburner
-CCC

I'm hope this all gets resolved with a driver update but until than it's driving me NUTS! The game is pure awesomeness & at this point I'm debating on selling these 6870's and pick up a powerful single GPU just to get some hours in. PLEASE HELP!!!


Lol your supposed to use cap2 not no caps. And use 11.10.3. All my problems went away with that.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667*


If you don't like it I invite you to go back to the land of COD where no such thing exists and your enemies spawn right in front of you.


Actually "prone" is in COD as well. Except they took it one step further by ruining the prone function with "dolphin diving." yeah, THAT didnt break gameplay or anything...


----------



## Max78

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BillOhio*


Not a fan of prone yet, I can't tell if those guys are dead or not until they shoot at me.


Dead or not shoot at them first.


----------



## Surf

Prone has always been in the series, has it not? I don't get the complaints..

You've just got to be more careful when approaching a battle. It actually works quite nicely in your favor, if you know where to position yourself.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*


Anyone hating on prone needs to slap themselves with a wet hand.. .noooaw!

Try it yourself, your see how cool it is. If your not certain if they are dead or not, shoot them anyway.


I love going prone when I am being shot thow a medkit recover and pwn them back


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Surf*


Prone has always been in the series, has it not? I don't get the complaints..


All the newborn BC2 infants who never played a BF game before BC2. Thats why they wouldnt know why prone is nothing special and Battlefield started most of the stuff COD does now. Instead of research, they whine it ruins the game.


----------



## Da1Nonly

I was playing the single player all night last night. SO FREAKIN AWESOME!! At one point my wife came in to see what the hell was going on, she thought I was watching a war movie until she got really close to the screen. She was shocked at the sounds and graphics quality.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


All the newborn BC2 infants who never played a BF game before BC2. Thats why they wouldnt know why prone is nothing special and Battlefield started most of the stuff COD does now. Instead of research, they whine it ruins the game.


BC2 was the first BF game i played. I've got no issues with the Prone in BF3. At the end of the day, features in games work both ways. People always think that stuff like prone gives the enemy an advantage. That's wrong, again....like i said, it works both ways


----------



## Surf

I think the game looks phenomenal, in SP and MP. Running at a minimum of 60 FPS is just incredible.









Insanely fun online play, so far.


----------



## BradleyW

I'm very exited to play this game now!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

All these stupid reviews I see are ridiculous. Instead of them realizing Dice added the campaign to the multi-player which most people say is their best one. They take it as lacking of the entire product. The entire product is the multi-player you idiots (Reviewers) Have they not played an hour of it? As soon as u do how can u not praise the game as it gives you the best gaming experiences I personally have ever had.

Its fast, Fluid (When the server isnt crap) Do u know how a game is doing a good job? When u have fun winning/losing it doesn't matter. How is this game not 9/10 or 10/10 is beyond me but I swear to god if Call of Duty gets higher scores then that's it I have lost faith in objective, none biased journalism. (in gaming, Obviously news outside of gaming has lost all credibility







)


----------



## fashric

Has anybody heard about the stats getting reset for those who are playing before the official release date?


----------



## Surf

Is it possible to cap the FPS? I'd love to play at 45 or 50 max with 4xAA.


----------



## oomalikoo

GAME FEELS MUCH HARDER.

But it also feels like im getting cheated. I dump a whole clip sometimes into a enemy and he doesnt die but 3 shot burst to my chest and im done lol.


----------



## Kentan900

Gah! I still need to wait 4Â½ hours for it to unlock here in Sweden.


----------



## oomalikoo

I feel like if i dont kill em in the first shot im gonna die. Idk how to fix this issue :/ I swear my aims beautiful my bullets are just weak :/


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*


All these stupid reviews I see are ridiculous. Instead of them realizing Dice added the campaign to the multi-player which most people say is their best one. They take it as lacking of the entire product. The entire product is the multi-player you idiots (Reviewers) Have they not played an hour of it? As soon as u do how can u not praise the game as it gives you the best gaming experiences I personally have ever had.

Its fast, Fluid (When the server isnt crap) Do u know how a game is doing a good job? When u have fun winning/losing it doesn't matter. How is this game not 9/10 or 10/10 is beyond me but I swear to god if Call of Duty gets higher scores then that's it I have lost faith in objective, none biased journalism. (in gaming, Obviously news outside of gaming has lost all credibility







)


I lost faith in journalism a LOOOOONG time ago. The Critic reviews on Meta-critic are always disgusting compared to the player reviews. They scream "paid-off."

Back in May, before Brink came out, Joystiq.com wrote praises up and down the wall for the game. The day of its release, they gave it a 2 out of 5 and tore the crap out of it. Turns out the reviewer never A.) finished the game, B.) Never played more than 2 hours C.) Never really tried the classes.
Everywhere else gave the game between a 6-8 of 10, but Joystiq biasedly praised it, then horribly reviewed it. I say screw gaming journalism...

It pissed me off, though, when IGN (who is partially funded by Activision) gave GTA 4 a 10/10 but BF3 just got a 9. How is that? GTA 4 was like an 8! Utterly biased bull crap.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I lost faith in journalism a LOOOOONG time ago. The Critic reviews on Meta-critic are always disgusting compared to the player reviews. They scream "paid-off."

Back in May, before Brink came out, Joystiq.com wrote praises up and down the wall for the game. The day of its release, they gave it a 2 out of 5 and tore the crap out of it. Turns out the reviewer never A.) finished the game, B.) Never played more than 2 hours C.) Never really tried the classes.
Everywhere else gave the game between a 6-8 of 10, but Joystiq biasedly praised it, then horribly reviewed it. I say screw gaming journalism...

It pissed me off, though, when IGN (who is partially funded by Activision) gave GTA 4 a 10/10 but BF3 just got a 9. How is that? GTA 4 was like an 8! Utterly biased bull crap.


Yeah this is a disgusting trend that has been going on since the late 90s. Before that time PC gamer and other magazines actually gave legit reviews.


----------



## Blackops_2

I think they need to work on hit regulation. Too many instances where I've put a good 7rd burst in someone yet they still have above 50% health. Its weird because alpha hit reg was great beta and release....not so much


----------



## OverSightX

Well it's been running pretty good on my sig. I did run into an issue last night where directx was crashing saying I didnt have emough video memory, but after I page file back on my machine it went away. Hopefully it fixed that.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I think they need to work on hit regulation. Too many instances where I've put a good 7rd burst in someone yet they still have above 50% health. Its weird because alpha hit reg was great beta and release....not so much


Good so its not me lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone post a link to PB workaround (that works),i keep getting kicked out !!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


Good so its not me lol


That or theyve lowered damage and accurate of weapons. Serveral times ill burst someone then transition to the next target thinking it is the same 3-6rd burst as the beta and then the guy doesn't go down and he kills me

Also have instances where I've emptied half a mag into a person yet they still have a lot of health so I'm leaning towards lag/hit reg


----------



## [email protected]

I can help you with that. Hold on. Damn i cannot find it. I saw it this morning on BF3 Forums. Someone had a conclusion how to fix it.


----------



## Surf

Maybe fire in bursts? Also, I saw a lot of high ping servers. I wonder if that's an issue for some people.

I sorted by ping and get around 50 ms. Haven't had any issues, so far.


----------



## Da1Nonly

SO I had the PB problem, and one thing that worked for me.....Start origin, right clock on your bf3 icon, it will have an option for install repair or repair install, cant remmeber not at home, anyways, it takes about 30 seconds, it will auto update the game, and everything else. After doing that I had no problems all night. Also told a few others in our clan online and it seemed to help.


----------



## CRosko42

Well I just played my first few rounds of BF3....

Yep, still suck at BF.

Time for more practice.

Getting constant 60 fps with vsync on though (except for a few glitches/lag), so thats a positive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


SO I had the PB problem, and one thing that worked for me.....Start origin, right clock on your bf3 icon, it will have an option for install repair or repair install, cant remmeber not at home, anyways, it takes about 30 seconds, it will auto update the game, and everything else. After doing that I had no problems all night. Also told a few others in our clan online and it seemed to help.


I did that like 5 times bro


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I did that like 5 times bro










Do you have programs like real temp, afterburner off?? Ive had problems with that as well.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


That or theyve lowered damage and accurate of weapons. Serveral times ill burst someone then transition to the next target thinking it is the same 3-6rd burst as the beta and then the guy doesn't go down and he kills me

Also have instances where I've emptied half a mag into a person yet they still have a lot of health so I'm leaning towards lag/hit reg


Yeah, now I find myself "spraying" and pulling my mouse down instead using controlled bursts. It just doesn't pay when after 2-3 controlled bursts making contact, they don't die.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fashric*


Has anybody heard about the stats getting reset for those who are playing before the official release date?


They did in fact post that on their twitter. But it doesn't seem stats were reset; actually they definitely weren't.

My bad for double post...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Here is a bit I posted on the EA forums regarding 4GB.

Quote:



If you are all looking at the 'Task Manager' and see little or 'no' free RAM, that is a good thing. That means Windows is utilizing available resources for current and pending operations. In fact they made a mistake by calling it 'free' RAM because it's nothing of the sort, it's already been paged for cache if needed.

You need to look at the commit counts because they tell you how much RAM is currently free. Processes in the background will be in a pagefile or cached leaving a rough number of free RAM somewhere between what is already cached and available in the physical memory side. This is why if you have 8GB or RAM, you'll frequently see 3GB or more free - it just hasn't been paged yet for cache or otherwise. Windows will dump any odd resources it needs to move items out of RAM into cache for processes or programs.

Windows combines installed memory + pagefile as the committed RAM available to the OS and programs. To determine what may be committed more RAM you need to open up the 'memory' tab with the Resource Monitor and see what is hogging (if anything is) memory.


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRosko42*


Well I just played my first few rounds of BF3....

Yep, still suck at BF.

Time for more practice.

Getting constant 60 fps with vsync on though (except for a few glitches/lag), so thats a positive.


I think this game has a much higher learning curve than other shooters, if you're not experienced with the BF series. I'm pretty new as well; I've played the original BF and BF2, and just recently started playing BC2, which seems to be quite similar to BF3. It definitely helps to have someone to play with who knows what they are doing; that's how I started getting better.


----------



## oomalikoo

man, they should rename this game trench warfare. Thats how it felt in operation metro lol


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:



By popular demand we've got free Battlefield 3 ringtones -this time in MP3 format so they'll work with a wider selection of phones.

You ask - we deliver! Thanks again for getting us past 2,000,000 fans.

BF3 Ringtone - http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com:80/BF3...Winning_01.mp3

BF3 Alarm Tone - http://eacom.s3.amazonaws.com:80/Wak...ield_Alarm.mp3


Official ringtones!

The Ringtone is decent (theme song snipplet works better), but the Alarm tone is perfect for getting your ass out of bed to play more BF3.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xyxyll*


Official ringtones!

The Ringtone is decent (theme song snipplet works better), but the Alarm tone is perfect for getting your ass out of bed to play more BF3.


Haha, awesome. I still prefer my 311 - Amber alarm tone but the bf3 theme is a close second


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I did that like 5 times bro











I wish I hadn't before it was just fine.. now that I repaired it wanted to reinstall.. so click ready to install.. and then after 5 minutes it finishes.. then ready to install... What gives


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


GAME FEELS MUCH HARDER.

But it also feels like im getting cheated. I dump a whole clip sometimes into a enemy and he doesnt die but 3 shot burst to my chest and im done lol.


The fact that you said clip means you deserved it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*


Do you have programs like real temp, afterburner off?? Ive had problems with that as well.


This is what i'm suspecting AB ,i will try to uninstall AB and see if that helps


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prox*


The fact that you said clip means you deserved it.


lol @ magazine. I bet you wear ur grandathers ww2 helmet with a lord of the rings shield and your face painted on like braveheart to hide your pimples and pretened you're a real soldier.


----------



## Scrappy

So much BF3 so little sleep


----------



## j2thearrin

I love the game but theres only 1 thing that puts me off. Weapon attachments. Take this one for example. How does a .50 cal sniper rifle have a suppressor? That would totally negate the need for .50 cal rounds. Kinda stupid.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3.../248201182/pc/

Also, it kinda pisses me off that every single weapon has 1 or more DICE exclusive attachments. Personally, i dont care about 12x scopes on my M60 or whatever, but the fact that they have so many exclusively to them makes me think... why? I cant put a flash suppressor on my SV98 without working for DICE, but i can put one on my M60... ummm, okay?


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


lol @ magazine. I bet you wear ur grandathers ww2 helmet with a lord of the rings shield and your face painted on like braveheart to hide your pimples and pretened you're a real soldier.


Did what I said make you that furious? Calm down little bro. It'll be okay. Deep breaths.


----------



## j2thearrin

Oh and according to this site, the shotgun is the only Non exclusive weapon from the PWP.

http://www.battlefield.com/uk/battle...pack-available


----------



## Smo

Well the campaign ending sucked. Very short too!


----------



## crizthakidd

just installed the game!! how do i join a platoon, and please add me iseph


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


I love the game but theres only 1 thing that puts me off. Weapon attachments. Take this one for example. How does a .50 cal sniper rifle have a suppressor? That would totally negate the need for .50 cal rounds. Kinda stupid.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3.../248201182/pc/

Also, it kinda pisses me off that every single weapon has 1 or more DICE exclusive attachments. Personally, i dont care about 12x scopes on my M60 or whatever, but the fact that they have so many exclusively to them makes me think... why? I cant put a flash suppressor on my SV98 without working for DICE, but i can put one on my M60... ummm, okay?


Because there are still more modification options that Modern Warfare lol


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I am extremely pleased with this game. Runs great at ultra w/o AA (~50fps avg) and online has been a glitch/lag free experience for me. Cannot wait for tomorrow to log in a ton of hours.


----------



## McAlberts

I just played the first mission of campaign, i really enjoyed it and will surely finish it when multiplayer gives me headaches.

they cant possible go wrong with campaign since this is the sequel to the game that never had one.


----------



## staryoshi

Played a level on co-op and a few rounds of MP with a friend of mine and I enjoyed it overall. I am a n00b player though, so I can only roll with the tank, shotty, and the RPG


----------



## loco517

This is extremely frustrating, I haven't been able to join a single match yet, and I've tried for hours. I keep getting kicked off the server before I can even start the game.


----------



## xiin

Every server I join it kicks me after about 4-10 mins. Keep saying that the admin has kick me, or I just start lagging really bad. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Tiger33

help :-(

Installed the game via origin but i'm unable to get this to load

I go to launch campaign and all i get is BF3 has stopped working...

anyone got any idea whats going on

the event logs tell me nothing useful at alll :-(


----------



## Clawbog

Anyone know what other maps have the SU-25TM? The only one I know is Operation Firestorm.


----------



## Spct

If u can't get the game to load with the browser open, close all EA / Origin / browser apps.

In Beta I had to use task manager to close all EA apps.


----------



## crizthakidd

add iseph to origin i need more fwiends


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


If u can't get the game to load with the browser open, close all EA / Origin / browser apps.

In Beta I had to use task manager to close all EA apps.


I did that in the beta too.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Anyone know what other maps have the SU-25TM? The only one I know is Operation Firestorm.


Its mainly used on Rush variations of maps. If there is an A-10 flying around, there is a frogfoot too. Kharg﻿ Island rush and Caspian Border rush are 2 of the ones i know of off hand. What i would like to know is what maps/gametypes the Little Bird can be found in...


----------



## BigPharma

Can someone aware me on the difference between the M16A3 (default) and the M16A4 (the unlockable one)?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

IF your getting kicked google battlefield 3 punkbuster fixes


----------



## evensen007

I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Its mainly used on Rush variations of maps. If there is an A-10 flying around, there is a frogfoot too. Kharg﻿ Island rush and Caspian Border rush are 2 of the ones i know of off hand. What i would like to know is what maps/gametypes the Little Bird can be found in...


Ah thanks.

The little bird in on rush on Damavand Peak (later on in the game, attackers side). It's also on Kharg Island I think..


----------



## NFL

So much for my game working...I can't go more than 10 minutes without my game crashing (short freeze, and return to desktop). It was working fine last night, what the heck changed!


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


Don't use the mouse wheel to switch weapons, you'll never do it as fast or efficiently as using numbers. 1 for primary, 2 for secondary, 3 for gadget one, 4 for gadget two. You could also change them to something that suits your preferences as well.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigPharma*


Can someone aware me on the difference between the M16A3 (default) and the M16A4 (the unlockable one)?


A4 is 3 burst.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigPharma*


Can someone aware me on the difference between the M16A3 (default) and the M16A4 (the unlockable one)?


4>3









Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


Reaction time. If you have a slow reaction time, you wont switch from 1 on the keyboard to 2 fast enough to take someone out. Certain games have a "switch to previous weapon" button, but with BF3 you just have to have a feel for your keyboard and know where the #'s are without looking. Or you memorize how long it takes to swap through weapons on your scroll wheel. If you get good enough, you can swap weapons blindfolded by just feeling how far you pushed the wheel. Hope that helps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Ah thanks.

The little bird in on rush on Damavand Peak (later on in the game, attackers side). It's also on Kharg Island I think..


No problem. Yeah i knew about Damavand Peak. I also know of the canals on rush and i forgot about Kharg Island. Thanks


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


What *Prox* said down there. Maybe change a couple of key binds to suit _your_ liking--what feels comfortable to you, personally.

What also helps is practice. Practice, practice, practice. When you are hoofing it in-game, use the time to practice switching weps while you head to the objectives. Give ammo and medic bags whenever you are near teammates if you play those kits. It'll become second nature real quick.

You'll get it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


It's all about how fast you can detect someone even if they are almost fully hidden or far away. You must have a good perception and determine the best solution. Be aware of your surroundings. Start off my finding good positions and practice detecting people. Take it from there.


----------



## Scrappy

The biggest difference between this and BC2 that makes this game way better is every map has at least one choke point so you have at least some idea of where you enemies are coming from and where to shoot. In BC2 the maps were too open and it was next to impossible to spot anyone cause they could be anywhere.







I've enjoyed it.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sp4wners*


6 more hours and I'll be able to play BF3







Release date in my country is 27th October 2011 1:00 AM -.-


i'd check the servers if i were you. It came up 12 hours early in my country.


----------



## ntherblast

Seems the coop missions are near impossible to do with random players. Everytime I get someone who decides to charge out in the open like they are superman and because if your ally dies and you don't revive him you fail.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible. I notice guys switching guns like it's nothing and I am fumbling through the mouse wheel scroll throwin med kits at attacking enemies when my gun runs out of ammo. Maybe key binds, good key layouts and some practice of switching guns etc.? Thanks!


Just need to practice, and know your key layout. You will be fine.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


In BC2 the maps were too open and it was next to impossible to spot anyone cause they could be anywhere.







I've enjoyed it.


errrrrrrr,I think you have that the wrong way around,BC2 was so linear.


----------



## XX55XX

Just got back from a round of 22-player conquest on the Ponies at War server... crazy stuff, people, crazy stuff.


----------



## xartion

CAP 4 for ATI cards: http://www.rage3d.com/cap/


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I promise I'm not trolling, but could someone please point me to a good guide on some tips on getting better at these shooters? I am really enjoying the game, but I am terrible.


Simple. Add me to battlelog. W/ our combined skills, the two of us will probably, maybe, hopefully capture at least 1...ah who am I kidding. You'll just wind up getting shot more because I attract gunfire too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


In BC2 the maps were too open and it was next to impossible to spot anyone cause they could be anywhere.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


errrrrrrr,I think you have that the wrong way around,BC2 was so linear.


Haha, I think so too. Bad Company 2 ~ Sniper Alley 2. Every map is just one long choke point after another. On maps like Caspian, I can run on the edge all the way over to an open plain and hide from everyone til the map changes.


----------



## Kreeker

Hackers really piss me off...


----------



## XX55XX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


Hackers really piss me off...










Play on servers with an admin. That helps.


----------



## dezahp

Awesome just encountered my first hacker. Guess it's time for me to join servers with admins in them.


----------



## 8-Ball

I am about to buy BF3.

Should I spend a bit more and get the limited edition?

Will the content eventually be free or no?

I need to buy nao!


----------



## faulkton

so i really havent played a shooter since like MOH allied assault ... but what does hacking gain people? They cant die or what are they trying to achieve?


----------



## jadenx2

'You have been kicked by a server administrator'

this keeps happening to me, is there any fix?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


so i really havent played a shooter since like MOH allied assault ... but what does hacking gain people? They cant die or what are they trying to achieve?


Hackers really suck at the game because they are usually casual gamers. They don't try to get good at a game, and instead they use hacks and take it easy. Some of them just enjoy pissing people off online, or enjoy getting kill after kill like they are playing CoD Zombies.


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Hackers really suck at the game life because they are usually casual gamers losers. They don't try to get good at a game, and instead they use hacks and take it easy ruin it for everyone else. Some of them just enjoy pissing people off online, or enjoy getting kill after kill like they are playing CoD Zombies.


Added some fixes


----------



## BreakDown

could someone explain to me about the squad leader?

how is he chosen? does he have any other function other than a mobile spawn?


----------



## PRloaded

Anyone want to CO-OP?
add me on battlelog and message me 
[OCN]PRloaded


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


'You have been kicked by a server administrator'

this keeps happening to me, is there any fix?


My friend had this same issue. The game didnt install PB correctly for him, and even downloading PB from their website didnt work. Check your Origin Games > BF3 folder and see if you have the folder "pb" in there, as well as a file named "pbsvc". My friend had neither of those, so I zipped mine up and sent them to him and now his game works correctly.


----------



## labbu63

why does the chatbox choose not to disappear wth its to god darn big i liked the bc2 chat box


----------



## Olepolecat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


why does the chatbox choose not to disappear wth its to god darn big i liked the bc2 chat box


Yeah, i'm wondering if you can get rid of it. I don't really care what there chatting about anyways.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I find if the server fills up while I'm in it, I get kicked sometimes.


----------



## Lige

Overclock.net Server

Enjoy.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XX55XX*


Play on servers with an admin. That helps.


You're definitely right. But at the current state of the game, I'm just happy to be in a server that is stable and not lagging. In the future I hope to find some server that I can become a usual on, and eventually join a competitive clan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


so i really havent played a shooter since like MOH allied assault ... but what does hacking gain people? They cant die or what are they trying to achieve?


Most hackers are like trolls on a forum, they get a huge kick out of pissing people off. I'm assuming this guy had an aimbot, because he was essentially running around knocking peoples' heads off left and right.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Anyone else of the opinion that the mobile AAs are just too strong now, especially on Caspian? I spend most of my time in the Jet trying to avoid their missiles now, and they still do a number with their main guns... I get that Jets can't be that powerful for the sake of balance, but to make it so Jets can't even really dogfight because of the overabundance of missile help from the ground is just too much. On Firestorm/Island/Canal you can break LOS on them to let the flares recharge, but to break LOS on Caspian, you're so far removed from the map that it's not even worth it.


----------



## dteg

i find jets in bf3 completely useless and annoying. you only get 2 views, in the first 1 the cockpit takes up SOOO much of the screen and in the other view you can't see who's trailing you where the missiles are coming from NOTHING. so stupid..


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*


Anyone else of the opinion that the mobile AAs are just too strong now, especially on Caspian? I spend most of my time in the Jet trying to avoid their missiles now, and they still do a number with their main guns... I get that Jets can't be that powerful for the sake of balance, but to make it so Jets can't even really dogfight because of the overabundance of missile help from the ground is just too much. On Firestorm/Island/Canal you can break LOS on them to let the flares recharge, but to break LOS on Caspian, you're so far removed from the map that it's not even worth it.


I think choppers should be the balancing force against mobile AA, as funny as it sounds. A good chopper pilot should flank an AA while it's shooting at something else and be able to destroy it in one pass. The unique thing about BF3 is that all the forces need to work together to help the other forces. Ground units and helo's play a large role in keeping jets in the air, and vice versa.

I haven't looked into it, but are TV missiles making a return on the choppers as an upgrade?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *faulkton*


so i really havent played a shooter since like MOH allied assault ... but what does hacking gain people? They cant die or what are they trying to achieve?


Automatic aim bots and wall hacks to see where everyone is on the map are the order of the day for these guys.

I did some back around quake 3 time but it ruined the challenge completely and quickly became boring. Let's face it they are the same type of personalities who use steroids because they can't handle being beaten in sports. These people are so lacking in self esteem that they feel worthless unless they are winning. They should be pitied for the pathetic, basement dwelling Virgins that they are.

Once punk buster detects them they get banned and have to buy a new copy of the game and start leveling grim scratch again. It is a small justice. If you make your claims and send in your fraps and screenshot evidence to server admins, you can often get the bozos ip address banned as well.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## falcon26

Wow I turned off Hyper threading and the problem is gone  Thanks guys. Although one thing. I can play on everything HIGH with 16xAF and no AA or AO and I get a good 45-60 frames indoor or outdoors. But as soon as I add AA if just the lowest level my frames drop to like 30-50. Hopefully that gets fixed with future driver updates. I didn't know you take such a hit with just a little AA..


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


My friend had this same issue. The game didnt install PB correctly for him, and even downloading PB from their website didnt work. Check your Origin Games > BF3 folder and see if you have the folder "pb" in there, as well as a file named "pbsvc". My friend had neither of those, so I zipped mine up and sent them to him and now his game works correctly.


Maybe this should go in the OP and upload those to a place so everyone with this issue can get them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


why does the chatbox choose not to disappear wth its to god darn big i liked the bc2 chat box


The size of the chatbox normally depends on the resolution. If you are already in something like 1920x1080 then i would try changing your resolution and then changing it back. im at 1920x1080 and have no problem with the chatbox


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Wow I turned off Hyper threading and the problem is gone  Thanks guys. Although one thing. I can play on everything HIGH with 16xAF and no AA or AO and I get a good 45-60 frames indoor or outdoors. But as soon as I add AA if just the lowest level my frames drop to like 30-50. Hopefully that gets fixed with future driver updates. I didn't know you take such a hit with just a little AA..


What was your problem exactly?


----------



## falcon26

Micro stutter. Fraps would show me getting 50-60 frames in game, but it didn't feel like it. It felt like something was holdng me back a split second everytime I moved. Someone said to turn hyper threading off because their is a bug with it on and BF3 for some. Well I turned it off and my problem is gone...


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You're right, he's a idiot. He's playing Korean servers, hence the lag lol.










Am I still the idiot now? Or is the entire world still playing on Korean servers







This lag is the same thing that those of us who did the VPN/Proxy trick had.

I told you the lag would still be here after release.


----------



## Ghost23

http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers-overclocking-software/1151112-if-youre-having-stutter-bad-performance.html

If you're still having microstutter or issues, please check this thread!

Edit - 600 posts!


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15465969*
> Wow I turned off Hyper threading and the problem is gone  Thanks guys. Although one thing. I can play on everything HIGH with 16xAF and no AA or AO and I get a good 45-60 frames indoor or outdoors. But as soon as I add AA if just the lowest level my frames drop to like 30-50. Hopefully that gets fixed with future driver updates. I didn't know you take such a hit with just a little AA..


Your numbers seem low... I'm not far behind you with a single 6870 (my crossfire is not working to good with BF3 right now). My fps is around 40-45 with everything on Ultra, 2xAA, 16xAF, no motion blur, And Vsync off. I get smooth gameplay. 11.10.3 drivers installed, I'm gonna install cap4 tonight and see what that does for my Xfire.

High to Ultra must not be a very big jump in graphics...


----------



## ntherblast

Is there a way to go back and preview the little dialects with the two people interogatting you didn't know that pressing escape skips it


----------



## Brulf

Played a little multiplayer last night was fairly impressed... but is it just me or did they drastically reduce the amount of damage the recon class weapons did? i can fully understand they didn't want any 1 hit 1 kill business going on but seriously i had to shoot some bastard 4 times last night to put him down with the SVD? mean while you got assault class putting scopes on the M4A1 and 2 shotting you from twice the distance am i missing something or am i just raging?


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15466478*
> Played a little multiplayer last night was fairly impressed... but is it just me or did they drastically reduce the amount of damage the recon class weapons did? i can fully understand they didn't want any 1 hit 1 kill business going on but seriously i had to shoot some bastard 4 times last night to put him down with the SVD? mean while you got assault class putting scopes on the M4A1 and 2 shotting you from twice the distance am i missing something or am i just raging?


Are u sure all 4 of the shots hit and there was no lag? Also did u hit him in the arms or legs any of the shots? 2 **** kills to the body are still possible.


----------



## Sistum Id

How did you guys bind your knife attack? Did you guys bind it to the middle mouse button?


----------



## Ghost23

No matter what the first time I launch BF3 it CTD's the second, third, and so on time, it works great.

ANyone else have this issue?


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AZZKIKR;15466664*
> Are u sure all 4 of the shots hit and there was no lag? Also did u hit him in the arms or legs any of the shots? 2 **** kills to the body are still possible.


Yea i notice when shots register i'm just puttin it down to lag and nerd rage lol


----------



## kcuestag

I thought Battlefield 3 needed Origin to run?

Well I was playing on my own clan server and found out that my Origin had crashed/closed, and my game was still running.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

w00t.

I'm getting my copy of BF3 tomorrow morning, but then it wont work till midnight thursday.

I hate americans too. Getting to play early.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15466773*
> I thought Battlefield 3 needed Origin to run?
> 
> Well I was playing on my own clan server and found out that my Origin had crashed/closed, and my game was still running.


i noticed this as well, BUT, when i got off and i tried to go back on, it reopened origin, made me log in and the started the game. =[


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15466088*
> Micro stutter. Fraps would show me getting 50-60 frames in game, but it didn't feel like it. It felt like something was holdng me back a split second everytime I moved. Someone said to turn hyper threading off because their is a bug with it on and BF3 for some. Well I turned it off and my problem is gone...


So this problem occurs on non sli/cfx setups aswell?

Also, how do I change the sensitivity for only the air vehicles?


----------



## Zcypot

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Xk71oMLLM[/ame]
Why cant there be more of these pilots? I just wish the heli had a MG mounted on it.

I accidentally stopped fraps when we hit the ground the first time :O


----------



## Olepolecat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15466773*
> I thought Battlefield 3 needed Origin to run?
> 
> Well I was playing on my own clan server and found out that my Origin had crashed/closed, and my game was still running.


Mine did that to, but I couldn't join another game until I launched Origin again.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15466773*
> I thought Battlefield 3 needed Origin to run?
> 
> Well I was playing on my own clan server and found out that my Origin had crashed/closed, and my game was still running.


yep I keep closing it its terrible and useless


----------



## james8

"Your account is not allowed to login"
on battlelog


----------



## Zackcy

Derp bf3


----------



## crizthakidd

YOU GOTTA BE FISTING ME///

can i play the singleplayer without internet connection after i installed and everything? im playing mp on my small monitor but for single player i want to show it off downstairs and play no the huge tv with the surround sound. any way to do this?


----------



## Ghost23

CAP 4's = Awesome performance


----------



## vltor

im currently lay bf3 on ultra in campaign and the frame rate is amazingly well. it isnt as smooth as on high but it is something I or others can definitely get used to.


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15467134*
> CAP 4's = Awesome performance


I hope so, installing now


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15467112*
> YOU GOTTA BE FISTING ME///
> 
> can i play the singleplayer without internet connection after i installed and everything? im playing mp on my small monitor but for single player i want to show it off downstairs and play no the huge tv with the surround sound. any way to do this?


Just go offline in Origin.


----------



## Hexa

Can someone please explain to me what all this CAP talk is?


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa;15467196*
> Can someone please explain to me what all this CAP talk is?


They are profiles that AMD releases that enable support and (usually) increase performance for a bunch of new games. They're mainly for people with Crossfire.


----------



## Darkpriest667

I've beat the campaign on normal. I was expecting a lot and I got a lot. It was epic the story was epic. The game is epic.


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667;15467306*
> I've beat the campaign on normal. I was expecting a lot and I got a lot. It was epic the story was epic. The game is epic.


I havent finished the single player yet but honestly it's by far the weak point of this game. Don't get me wrong BF3 is kicking major ass, the multiplayer is simply amazing imo. With that said I still think the Modern Warfare games all have a much better single player.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id;15466691*
> How did you guys bind your knife attack? Did you guys bind it to the middle mouse button?


I use the side button on my mouse.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa;15467354*
> I havent finished the single player yet but honestly it's by far the weak point of this game. Don't get me wrong BF3 is kicking major ass, the multiplayer is simply amazing imo. With that said I still think the Modern Warfare games all have a much better single player.


I just shot down the hotel sniper and so far the extremely linear story is quite nice. It gives you a decent look into bf3 and deff preps you for
MP. I kind of wish they went BF2 single player style but this is good too. It gives you a bit of everything.


----------



## jak

Probably a dumb question but where do I go to customize my weapons? I've unlocked a bunch of stuff for my weapons (heavy barrel, tactical light, etc) and have no idea how to add them to my weapons.


----------



## Hexa

Honestly when I try and think of negative things to say about the games multiplayer I can't really do it haha. If I want to be picky I guess I can say I do despise the chat box in the game, it's grade A horrible.

Other then that it's pretty much all A's across the board to me


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak;15467425*
> Probably a dumb question but where do I go to customize my weapons? I've unlocked a bunch of stuff for my weapons (heavy barrel, tactical light, etc) and have no idea how to add them to my weapons.


there should be a customize button top right of spawn menu, then you click loadout on your class


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jak;15467425*
> Probably a dumb question but where do I go to customize my weapons? I've unlocked a bunch of stuff for my weapons (heavy barrel, tactical light, etc) and have no idea how to add them to my weapons.


When deploying and picking your class/loadout click the top right or the box to change gun and customize.

You can also change gun by clicking it on the bottom of the deploy screen


----------



## Ghost23

Am I the ONLY one who doesn't have a problem with the chat box? It seriously isn't that big..


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15467480*
> Am I the ONLY one who doesn't have a problem with the chat box? It seriously isn't that big..


I think its grand.

Buuuut... one server had a constant message repeating itself so it was always on screen,you get used to it but it was annoying


----------



## rivaldog

How do I fix the Punkbuster issue? I keep getting kicked randomly "by an admin," yet, my manual Punkbuster set up does not have Battlefield 3 available from the list of games to select so I can add it and update the punkbuster client and what not...


----------



## bk641

is a tank always a 4-shot from an smaw? does it do more damage if you shoot it in the back, for instance?


----------



## crizthakidd

lol is there a reason bf3 just caused some blue screen saying hardware has failed, contact vendors


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15467554*
> lol is there a reason bf3 just caused some blue screen saying hardware has failed, contact vendors


Yeah because you only have a 460


----------



## ntherblast

Keep keeps randomly closing while in game just exits right to desktop no freeze or looping sound... anyone else have this issue or know how to resolve it?


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15467589*
> Keep keeps randomly closing while in game just exits right to desktop no freeze or looping sound... anyone else have this issue or know how to resolve it?


May be Punkbuster for you too, I'm having the same issue except mine keeps battlelog open and says I was kicked by an Admin.


----------



## crizthakidd

lol i have a toxic 6950 unlocked.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bk641;15467537*
> is a tank always a 4-shot from an smaw? does it do more damage if you shoot it in the back, for instance?


It should do more damage being shot form the back, I would think.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Whats the default key for tanks to switch modes, like thermal imaging? I screwed it up and I for the life of me, cannot find which freaking bind option it is.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15467598*
> May be Punkbuster for you too, I'm having the same issue except mine keeps battlelog open and says I was kicked by an Admin.


Oh, so its not just me? What the hell is up with that?. I have to give up on half the servers in my listing cause half of them freaking kick me off for no damn reason other then admin said I was kicked.


----------



## djriful

Seriously... how....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/soldier/therussian59/stats/322348049/

22min time play with 152,145 score per min
COLONEL SERVICE STAR 7


----------



## tango bango

I'm sure its been asked already,but here goes. Is there a fix for the joystick?


----------



## falcon26

Does the setting "Antialasing post" have any effect on the look of the game? I have AA turned off so I'm not sure if that post setting has any effect on the look of the game. I do know I get slightly less frames with it on. But not as much if I enable AA then my frames really tank..


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15467607*
> Oh, so its not just me? What the hell is up with that?. I have to give up on half the servers in my listing cause half of them freaking kick me off for no damn reason other then admin said I was kicked.


Yeah that's Punkbuster... I can't fix it though, the PBsetup manual tool doesn't list BF3 as a selectable game to add and update...


----------



## crizthakidd

any type of overclock to my card and the whole system crashes lol whats wrong with bf3


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;15465916*
> I think choppers should be the balancing force against mobile AA, as funny as it sounds. A good chopper pilot should flank an AA while it's shooting at something else and be able to destroy it in one pass. The unique thing about BF3 is that all the forces need to work together to help the other forces. Ground units and helo's play a large role in keeping jets in the air, and vice versa.
> 
> I haven't looked into it, but are TV missiles making a return on the choppers as an upgrade?


I feel the same as you do. Currently the choppers are fairly slow compared to the movement and rate of fire and accuracy of the mobile AA. Not to mention the mobile AA also has a unlock for a AA missile you combo that up with the heavy rate of fire, the unlocked ability to reduce delay in volley's, and a helo just can't compete.

A good fix for this would be

1:Reduce the reload of the Flare. Bring it in-line with the reload rate of a infantry soldiers AA missle, and bring missile ROF on mobile AA into line with infantry AA.

2:Reduce stability lose from AA damage by 10-15%. Minor lose of control should be expected, but make it possible for skilled pilots to compensate with proper control methods.

3: Reduce the amount of damage from RPG's and AA instead of the current 50% - 65% damage make it 37-45% damage instead.

This will help balance the choppers. Currently they are a joke, they die fast compared to the Jet's. They are slow allowing for easy shots by main line battle tanks. This is just to balance them not make them over powered. Minor reductions to damage they take, slightly faster flares, and slightly better stability during damage should help make it better, well still being possible to take down if people work as a team.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15467616*
> I'm sure its been asked already,but here goes. Is there a fix for the joystick?


I posted this on one of the BF3 threads yesterday... I have a LogiTech 3D PRO Joystick, and I was trying to fly both the Jets & Helio's but could not fire anything, after hours of trying I founf that you need to go to Options, than Key Bindings, and click on Jet and you need to null out anything in the mouse and keys section but going to say Fire and hit ESC and it will tell you to hit any key to change or hold down the ESC key to remove it...

I did this for both Jet and Helio and am now able to use the stick that same way as I did in BF2...

Hope this helps,


----------



## TG_bigboss

sigh....yesterday I was running online perfect. Now after the server update. PB is kicking me from every server. Ive hated PB since its first days. I guess i have to wait for PB to fix these issues.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaldog;15467598*
> May be Punkbuster for you too, I'm having the same issue except mine keeps battlelog open and says I was kicked by an Admin.


not the same issue cause i don't get a message that i was kicked by admin


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15467635*
> Does the setting "Antialasing post" have any effect on the look of the game? I have AA turned off so I'm not sure if that post setting has any effect on the look of the game. I do know I get slightly less frames with it on. But not as much if I enable AA then my frames really tank..


It does have an effect on picture quality because it soften the picture, in essence makes it look smoother. On the flip side of that antialiasing deferred sharpen the picture and eat fps in this game. Yesterday I had antialiasing deferred off and antialiasing post on high. But after messing with the setting some more today I have AA on 2x and antialiasing post off. I like the sharp look of the picture.

resolution 1920 x 1080


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15467608*
> Seriously... how....
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/soldier/therussian59/stats/322348049/
> 
> 22min time play with 152,145 score per min
> COLONEL SERVICE STAR 7


lol wut?


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Anyone know how to fix this??










My battlelog looks so plain! Its really annoying


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you spawn straight to airplane guys or tank ?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15468094*
> how you spawn straight to airplane guys or tank ?


If your connection/computer is fast enough you will see them as options as spawn locations until someone fills them when the game starts. Then, as the game proceeds if you are waiting to re-spawn and a heli or plane spawns you will be able to select as spawn until it fills.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15468094*
> how you spawn straight to airplane guys or tank ?


From the spawn menu when the vehicles appear back. Really pissess off the vehicle campers too


----------



## james8

with vsync on:
ultra settings with 4x MSAA > 22 fps
ultra settings with no MSAA > 60 fps

why is antialiasing such GPU killer?


----------



## Kaine

Anyone have advice on how to stop sucking and being able to spot enemies? I get shot down before I notice them / I shoot teammates and get shot down by enemies. :[


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15468207*
> with vsync on:
> ultra settings with 4x MSAA > 22 fps
> ultra settings with no MSAA > 60 fps
> 
> why is antialiasing such GPU killer?


Because BF3 eats video RAM for breakfast. Also, try using FXAA


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15467749*
> I posted this on one of the BF3 threads yesterday... I have a LogiTech 3D PRO Joystick, and I was trying to fly both the Jets & Helio's but could not fire anything, after hours of trying I founf that you need to go to Options, than Key Bindings, and click on Jet and you need to null out anything in the mouse and keys section but going to say Fire and hit ESC and it will tell you to hit any key to change or hold down the ESC key to remove it...
> 
> I did this for both Jet and Helio and am now able to use the stick that same way as I did in BF2...
> 
> Hope this helps,


Thanks will give this a go.


----------



## nykeiscool

So my Xonar DG crapped out on my yesterday went to the store today picked up an DX and a new pair of cans AD700's. Get home install it things working ok, try play game notice i have really bad frames.. can't get anything higher than 34 on most places and at certain times i'll get a nice 50 or 60. Playing on auto which is High settings with Ultra... Got frustrated threw game on low and i bounce between 50-70 seems a little low for a 6950 that was OC'd something is definetly up here right any suggestions? I wasn't counting frames all the time before but when i did i was in mid 50's on my auto settings. No AA but post

TLDR: 6950 is giving me 30-44 fps on auto [high with no AA HBAO] which is lower then it was before what went wrong?


----------



## ntherblast

How do you customize dog tags?


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y;15468035*
> Anyone know how to fix this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My battlelog looks so plain! Its really annoying


Are you running any type of http blocking software? Or maybe try using a different web browser.


----------



## Maniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15468370*
> How do you customize dog tags?


Go to Stats & Progression --> Dog tags --> Edit Dog Tag on the top right of the box


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15468233*
> Because BF3 eats video RAM for breakfast. Also, try using FXAA


i run everything maxed out including postprocess AA at high and such. 60 fps in 2nd level of SP.

oh so it's vram eh


----------



## nykeiscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15468370*
> How do you customize dog tags?


Edit profile on Battlelog click your name on the top then on left should see edit profile from there click on dogtags and your good to go


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15468394*
> i run everything maxed out including postprocess AA at high and such. 60 fps in 2nd level of SP.
> 
> oh so it's vram eh


Yeah, it can easily saturate 1gb or even 2gb at 1080p.

Doesn't help that 4x/8x MSAA needs a buffer of 300MB. THat's 30% of your VRAM right there with 1GB, and 15% with 2GB.

FXAA and MLAA are more efficient with memory and faster rendering, but I strongly prefer FXAA


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaine;15468211*
> Anyone have advice on how to stop sucking and being able to spot enemies? I get shot down before I notice them / I shoot teammates and get shot down by enemies. :[


that's tough to answer really apart from trying to be more visually aware and looking what's happening around you and figure out where the enemies are more likely to come from .

a nice pair of headphones help allot to listen to gun shots directions, see where you allies got killed learn from there mistakes .


----------



## Surf

Is anyone else noticing memory leaks? I'll play the same levels over and over with the same amount of players; one playthrough will be no less than 60 FPS (without AA), and the next will drop to the 40s for no apparent reason.

I also noticed that background programs seem to eat away at performance (I tried playing music from YT and my FPS dropped by 10 or 15).

If anyone is having these sort of issues, I'd suggest closing all programs; for me, it seems like BF3 is pretty sensitive to other things happening in the background. I still have about one or two gigs of free RAM, so I know that's not the issue.


----------



## loco517

Hi all, I've been having trouble connecting to ANY matches for 2 days now. I haven't gotten one game in. I'm constantly getting an error connecting to the server, usually before the game even launches. I have tried forwarding my ports, and it hasn't worked. So I attempted to "repair" BF3 on origin. The repair completed, and my origin now says "Ready to Install" under BF3. When I click this, it will change to "installing" for a few seconds and nothing will happen, not even an install bar will appear at the bottom. Should I completely uninstall origin and try reinstalling BF3?? Thanks

(Pulled from BF3 forum)


----------



## rivaldog

Does any one have any help on the Punkbuster fix? How to manually update punkbuster?


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loco517;15468484*
> Hi all, I've been having trouble connecting to ANY matches for 2 days now. I haven't gotten one game in. I'm constantly getting an error connecting to the server, usually before the game even launches. I have tried forwarding my ports, and it hasn't worked. So I attempted to "repair" BF3 on origin. The repair completed, and my origin now says "Ready to Install" under BF3. When I click this, it will change to "installing" for a few seconds and nothing will happen, not even an install bar will appear at the bottom. Should I completely uninstall origin and try reinstalling BF3?? Thanks
> 
> (Pulled from BF3 forum)


Yeah. I made the mistake of using Origin's repair function. I basically moved the BF3 Folder to somewhere else. I then started the download in Origin. After that, I paused the download and closed Origin. I then moved the original folder back and reopened Origin. Install worked after that. As for the Punkbuster issue, try running the pbsvc file that is in the Battlefield 3 folder and see if that does anything for you.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15468394*
> i run everything maxed out including postprocess AA at high and such. 60 fps in 2nd level of SP.
> 
> oh so it's vram eh


well there you go your running with everything maxxed out.....try auto setting and then from there use custom setting. Gives you a base to use.


----------



## Emu105

I had to go threw a update


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prox;15446187*
> What a stupid post. In what way is that racist? Please, do tell. Wanting to play someone of my own race has nothing to do with racism. Stay in school.


LoL... Thats ok, you don't know your a racist... Im cool with that.

When someone says they wanna change thier character cuss they don't wanna play as a 'black guy' then they say they aren't racist... LoL.


----------



## BreakDown

anyone bought the boxed physical warfare pack?

if so, did it come with a steelbook?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;15468641*
> anyone bought the boxed physical warfare pack?
> 
> if so, did it come with a steelbook?


I did and no it doesn't. Just came with the game my receipt and codes on it.


----------



## loco517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;15468569*
> Yeah. I made the mistake of using Origin's repair function. I basically moved the BF3 Folder to somewhere else. I then started the download in Origin. After that, I paused the download and closed Origin. I then moved the original folder back and reopened Origin. Install worked after that. As for the Punkbuster issue, try running the pbsvc file that is in the Battlefield 3 folder and see if that does anything for you.


Thanks, I tried doing that, but the Battlefield 3 folder doesn't exist anymore...and there is no download bar appearing in origin when I try to redownload to pause it.


----------



## rivaldog

Any one have any help on the Punkbuster problem? Any one know how to manually update it?


----------



## importflip

Run the pbsvc file that is in the install folder.

If that doesn't work, download this and run it.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher;15468376*
> Are you running any type of http blocking software? Or maybe try using a different web browser.


I ran it in IE and it was fine..but I dont have anything running that would cause this. Im going to try reinstalling chrome


----------



## Blade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loco517;15468484*
> Hi all, I've been having trouble connecting to ANY matches for 2 days now. I haven't gotten one game in. I'm constantly getting an error connecting to the server, usually before the game even launches. I have tried forwarding my ports, and it hasn't worked. So I attempted to "repair" BF3 on origin. The repair completed, and my origin now says "Ready to Install" under BF3. When I click this, it will change to "installing" for a few seconds and nothing will happen, not even an install bar will appear at the bottom. Should I completely uninstall origin and try reinstalling BF3?? Thanks
> 
> (Pulled from BF3 forum)


I switched from GC and went to FF and the game launched right away after installing the necessary add-ons.


----------



## TwiggLe

So the first 2 nights of having BF3 I had no issues what so ever... I came home from work today and played some before I picked my kid up from the school bus fine also.

Now tonight my PC keeps hard locking and rebooting after about 15-20minutes of playing.

This is the windows error that comes up after it reboots..

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:124
BCP1:0000000000000000
BCP2:FFFFFA8007FF68F8
BCP3:0000000000000000
BCP4:0000000000000000
OS Version:6_1_7601
Service Pack:1_0
Product:256_1

Any ideas? I haven't changed a thing since yesterday or the day before..


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;15468764*
> So the first 2 nights of having BF3 I had no issues what so ever... I came home from work today and played some before I picked my kid up from the school bus fine also.
> 
> Now tonight my PC keeps hard locking and rebooting after about 15-20minutes of playing.
> 
> This is the windows error that comes up after it reboots..
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:124
> BCP1:0000000000000000
> BCP2:FFFFFA8007FF68F8
> BCP3:0000000000000000
> BCP4:0000000000000000
> OS Version:6_1_7601
> Service Pack:1_0
> Product:256_1
> 
> Any ideas? I haven't changed a thing since yesterday or the day before..


124 is usually caused by an unstable overclock. Your computer might be being pushed harder than it ever has before.


----------



## loco517

And now, origin is letting me play it, but when I click play nothing happens. Then if I try to launch through battlelog it states that I don't have it downloaded....yet It says in the bottom left corner its up to date. This is insane.

And what do you mean by GC and FF my brain is fried from dealing with this all day and i'm bad with abbreviations haha.


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;15468764*
> So the first 2 nights of having BF3 I had no issues what so ever... I came home from work today and played some before I picked my kid up from the school bus fine also.
> 
> Now tonight my PC keeps hard locking and rebooting after about 15-20minutes of playing.
> 
> This is the windows error that comes up after it reboots..
> 
> Additional information about the problem:
> BCCode:124
> BCP1:0000000000000000
> BCP2:FFFFFA8007FF68F8
> BCP3:0000000000000000
> BCP4:0000000000000000
> OS Version:6_1_7601
> Service Pack:1_0
> Product:256_1
> 
> Any ideas? I haven't changed a thing since yesterday or the day before..


Doesn't that usually mean to up VCore or VTT?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *loco517;15468805*
> And now, origin is letting me play it, but when I click play nothing happens. Then if I try to launch through battlelog it states that I don't have it downloaded....yet It says in the bottom left corner its up to date. This is insane.
> 
> And what do you mean by GC and FF my brain is fried from dealing with this all day and i'm bad with abbreviations haha.


*G*oogle *C*hrome and *F*ire*F*ox


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;15468813*
> Doesn't that usually mean to up VCore or VTT?


yes sir


----------



## TwiggLe

Well to test I removed my overclock and set all bios settings back to stock going to try that out...
No clue why it worked fine for 2.5 days and now it doesn't.

Also as a note I had CoreTemp and GPUz running on my 2nd display while I played the last time.

My video card temp stayed at about 50c, and my CPU temp was at 32c.


----------



## Olepolecat

Is there a way to modify your classes while not in the middle of a game?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15468437*
> Yeah, it can easily saturate 1gb or even 2gb at 1080p.
> 
> Doesn't help that 4x/8x MSAA needs a buffer of 300MB. THat's 30% of your VRAM right there with 1GB, and 15% with 2GB.
> 
> FXAA and MLAA are more efficient with memory and faster rendering, but I strongly prefer FXAA


haha how do i go about choosing FXAA in game? all it shows is post-process AA at High.

yea that's a lot of VRAM. i'm running 1080p @ 768 MB so that's 39%. no way jose.


----------



## 8-Ball

I am about to buy BF3.

Should I spend a bit more and get the limited edition?

Will the content eventually be free or no?

I need to buy nao!


----------



## TG_bigboss

So PB gives me this error in the logs...Ive try everything. Maunally installing. You name it.
Quote:


> [10.26.2011 23:39:27] Connected to Server 216.246.49.2:19867
> [10.26.2011 23:39:29] PnkBstrB service installed and started successfully
> [10.26.2011 23:39:30] WARNING: PB Kicks for Level 1 PB Restrictions on this Server
> [10.26.2011 23:39:30] PB Server assigned guid = 334e7f7b44581119b89353ed4bc9ffc6
> [10.26.2011 23:39:30] Receiving from PB Server (w v1.826 | A1385 C2.279)
> [10.26.2011 23:40:40] Visit www.evenbalance.com to manually update your PB Files


Still having kicking issues. Sigh i hope this gets fixed. Ive been playing on Non PB servers and there are not many.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe;15468878*
> Well to test I removed my overclock and set all bios settings back to stock going to try that out...
> No clue why it worked fine for 2.5 days and now it doesn't.
> 
> Also as a note I had CoreTemp and GPUz running on my 2nd display while I played the last time.
> 
> My video card temp stayed at about 50c, and my CPU temp was at 32c.


Still crashes...
No OC on my system everything stock.

Same error also...


----------



## staryoshi

Awesome, got kicked just as we were about to win the match.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73;15467406*
> I use the side button on my mouse.


What do you use for the middle click button your mouse (if it has one)?

It seems when I sometimes go to knife someone, it wont work. I can be right over and on top of them them and I'm just swiping my knife instead of stabbing them. I've must of lost 20+ knife kills due to this error already. So angry
















How do some of you guys switch your weapon from primary to item/sidearm? Use the mouse scroll or use the number for the weapon/item?


----------



## Fallendreams

So this is the top player in the world right now..... He must be legit lol


----------



## TriviumKM

Has anyone having issues with stuttering tried disabling HT? I'm getting over 60 frames average but it doesn't _feel_ like it, feels choppy. Read it was a possible temporary fix and wondering if anyone has had a go at it.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown;15468641*
> anyone bought the boxed physical warfare pack?
> 
> if so, did it come with a steelbook?


i preordered the limited edition physical warfare pack and got a steelbook







is sexy


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallendreams;15469057*
> So this is the top player in the world right now..... He must be legit lol


1000+ KDR @ 3% accuracy. G.G!
not to mention 80% quit! lawl haxxor ragequit!!


----------



## Higgins

Uninstalled/deleted everything BF3 related and downloading it fresh from Origin. Haven't been able to get punkbuster to work and consequently haven't been able to play more than a handful of matches.

I'm the OP of this thread for pete's sake!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15469120*
> i preordered the limited edition physical warfare pack and got a steelbook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is sexy


I preorder as well. That is stupid. Gamestopp ughhh dam you! lol. I know I should of got it as well but I guess it was only a handful of ppl.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15469140*
> 1000+ KDR @ 3% accuracy. G.G!
> not to mention 80% quit! lawl haxxor ragequit!!


Also notice hes lvl 52... after playing a huge total of 22mins


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15469147*
> Uninstalled/deleted everything BF3 related and downloading it fresh from Origin. Haven't been able to get punkbuster to work and consequently haven't been able to play more than a handful of matches.
> 
> I'm the OP of this thread for pete's sake!


haha i feel ya man. I was playing fine yesterday and now i cant even play due to Punkbuster issues....Try playing Non punkbuster servers. There not great but at least you still rank up till the issues are fixed.


----------



## ChronoBodi

how do you put an ACOG on the M16, and the grenade launcher as well? i have them unlocked, but i can't see a way to put them on. Stupid browser server......

wheres the customization menu????


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *importflip;15468718*
> Run the pbsvc file that is in the install folder.
> 
> If that doesn't work, download this and run it.


The pbsvc doesn't seem to have fixed it, which link do I save (and how?) on that page you linked me to?

When I click them, it just takes me to a page with random numbers and letters.


----------



## snoball

I noticed today that many of the servers have a minor rubber-banding issue, anyone else?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olepolecat;15468914*
> Is there a way to modify your classes while not in the middle of a game?


I don't think so, since there is no in game menu screen like 99.9999% of video games ever made.

Pretty stupid IMO.


----------



## Vonkeonig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15469169*
> haha i feel ya man. I was playing fine yesterday and now i cant even play due to Punkbuster issues....Try playing Non punkbuster servers. There not great but at least you still rank up till the issues are fixed.


Try using a usb headset, or a discrete sound card and I bet it will fix the issue for you.

I say this because punk buster has issues with some \realteck on board audio cards. it fixed the issue for me after some extensive research and the purchasing of a USB sound card.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15469186*
> I noticed today that many of the servers have a minor rubber-banding issue, anyone else?


Just about every server I went into tonight had rubber banding. Even when the server I entered was below 50 ping. Hopefully they get it sorted soon, because it's pretty annoying.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15469193*
> I don't think so, since there is no in game menu screen like 99.9999% of video games ever made.
> 
> Pretty stupid IMO.


When you die just go to customization and you can do your load out and whatnot.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15469175*
> how do you put an ACOG on the M16, and the grenade launcher as well? i have them unlocked, but i can't see a way to put them on. Stupid browser server......
> 
> wheres the customization menu????


Need the underslung rail equipped first


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15469215*
> When you die just go to customization and you can do your load out and whatnot.


pretty sure the dude want to customize his loadout without being in a MP game at all.
they should implement this into battlelog.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig;15469206*
> Try using a usb headset, or a discrete sound card and I bet it will fix the issue for you.
> 
> I say this because punk buster has issues with some \realteck on board audio cards. it fixed the issue for me after some extensive research and the purchasing of a USB sound card.


well i did just install my webcam with mic..i wonder. I don't have money for a usb headset. Thats stupid that pb kicks you cause of your sound card....


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonkeonig;15469206*
> Try using a usb headset, or a discrete sound card and I bet it will fix the issue for you.
> 
> I say this because punk buster has issues with some \realteck on board audio cards. it fixed the issue for me after some extensive research and the purchasing of a USB sound card.


its actually not a realtek issue.. I have the same problem in BFBC2 and I have nothing realtek related on my computer.

Yet I still get the audio feedback loop of death


----------



## Wbroach23

Yeah The FWE server had rubberbanding issues tonight I just installed the game it's fun but I didn't get to keep my rank from the Beta







starting over sucks lol


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15469233*
> pretty sure the dude want to customize his loadout without being in a MP game at all.
> they should implement this into battlelog.


Yeah a lot of people are annoyed by this. Sure there is time between games, but not nearly enough to go over all the options and compare weapons and whatnot.

It's counterproductive to the team as a whole to have 5+ people sitting in their loadout screen deciding on their loadout while the game is going on.


----------



## ChronoBodi

how do u get the underslung rail? Do u need it for both ACOG and grenade launcher?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15469280*
> how do u get the underslung rail? Do u need it for both ACOG and grenade launcher?


You already have it in your loadouts under customize. You only need rail for the grenade launcher attachment for your gun. Customize is at the top of the deploy screen before you enter a match and after every death just in case.


----------



## jacobrjett

I am at a loss for words. Utterly speechless. I have played through around 3-4 hours of the single player campaign, and I am stunned at how incredible it is. I dont understand why some people say the campaign lacks, so far it has really touched me (in a good way) the part where the guy running away with the fake nuke hits the guy in the chest with the RPG left a tear in my eye, dont know why I think it was because of how realistic it was, it was so close to being believable, like it actually happened right in front of my eyes.

I already feel like I have my moneys worth after 3-4 hours of it. But I have hundreds of hours to go before I imagine I will put this game down. Just trying to blast through the campaign then will go onto the multi player.

The realism in this game is so intense. Its kind of scary. When I was admiring the graphics I suddenly thought of CODs graphics and laughed to myself


----------



## Kazumi

Undersling is a unlock just like the rest of the items and uses a equipment slot.


----------



## Tatakai All

Where do you enter your pre-order code? I've been playing for days and haven't even entered it cause I have no idea where to do it.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15469320*
> I am at a loss for words. Utterly speechless. I have played through around 3-4 hours of the single player campaign, and I am stunned at how incredible it is. I dont understand why some people say the campaign lacks, so far it has really touched me (in a good way) the part where the guy running away with the fake nuke hits the guy in the chest with the RPG left a tear in my eye, dont know why I think it was because of how realistic it was, it was so close to being believable, like it actually happened right in front of my eyes.
> 
> I already feel like I have my moneys worth after 3-4 hours of it. But I have hundreds of hours to go before I imagine I will put this game down. Just trying to blast through the campaign then will go onto the multi player.
> 
> The realism in this game is so intense. Its kind of scary. When I was admiring the graphics I suddenly thought of CODs graphics and laughed to myself


Yes the graphics are amazing. I think campaign was great. Really showed off the game well and all its glory. I love the MW2 jokes and how much they make fun of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;15469354*
> Where do you enter your pre-order code? I've been playing for days and haven't even entered it cause I have no idea where to do it.


What do you mean? go on origin and enter it there. If you click on the gear and hit redeem product code.


----------



## Tatakai All

^^ Thanks!


----------



## Pendulum

I just realized 75% of my 700 kills were headshots.








$3 mouse FTW!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I think i know why i was constantly kicked from servers (clan tag and not PB)


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi;15469344*
> Undersling is a unlock just like the rest of the items and uses a equipment slot.


Only reason i said he has it already is because it unlocks before the grenade launcher, so if he's unlocked that he already has the underslung rail.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM;15469403*
> Only reason i said he has it already is because it unlocks before the grenade launcher, so if he's unlocked that he already has the underslung rail.


I was most likely already typing or afk in the type window so did not see it. I'm at work dealing with data tables..So I tab into this when I get a few seconds.


----------



## Arnotts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15469320*
> I am at a loss for words. Utterly speechless. I have played through around 3-4 hours of the single player campaign, and I am stunned at how incredible it is. I dont understand why some people say the campaign lacks, so far it has really touched me (in a good way) the part where the guy running away with the fake nuke hits the guy in the chest with the RPG left a tear in my eye, dont know why I think it was because of how realistic it was, it was so close to being believable, like it actually happened right in front of my eyes.
> 
> I already feel like I have my moneys worth after 3-4 hours of it. But I have hundreds of hours to go before I imagine I will put this game down. Just trying to blast through the campaign then will go onto the multi player.
> 
> The realism in this game is so intense. Its kind of scary. When I was admiring the graphics I suddenly thought of CODs graphics and laughed to myself


I don't like the campaign so far because it doesn't feel like a game - it feels like an interactive movie. You don't get to choose what to do. Walk too far ahead of your squad or step an inch away from the proper path, and you die.

It's so incredibly linear that the campaign actually fails if you do anything other than what they intended for you to do. Start shooting at some bad guys, but wait, they're invincible because they're involved in a scripted set piece that just hasn't happened yet!

The action sequences are just so mindless as well. It's not exciting. It feels cliched and it feels like I've done it all before (see every previous CoD campaign). I enjoyed CoD4's campaign because it was fresh, but each successive one just feels more linear, more "forced" and more boring.

The graphics are good, too, but they rival and don't surpass Crysis imo. Graphically I'd put Crysis, Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and BF3 all in the same league. The ridiculous amount of bloom and washed out look make it lose some points in the graphics area too, imo.

I love the multiplayer, but it has its issues too. Bad spawns and some badly designed maps (operation metro conquest) exist, but overall it's excellent multiplayer.

Of course, this is just all my opinion, and I totally respect yours - I just disagree







.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnotts;15469499*
> I don't like the campaign so far because it doesn't feel like a game - it feels like an interactive movie. You don't get to choose what to do. Walk too far ahead of your squad or step an inch away from the proper path, and you die.
> 
> It's so incredibly linear that the campaign actually fails if you do anything other than what they intended for you to do. Start shooting at some bad guys, but wait, they're invincible because they're involved in a scripted set piece that just hasn't happened yet!
> 
> The action sequences are just so mindless as well. It's not exciting. It feels cliched and it feels like I've done it all before (see every previous CoD campaign). I enjoyed CoD4's campaign because it was fresh, but each successive one just feels more linear, more "forced" and more boring.
> 
> The graphics are good, too, but they rival and don't surpass Crysis imo. Graphically I'd put Crysis, Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and BF3 all in the same league. The ridiculous amount of bloom and washed out look make it lose some points in the graphics area too, imo.
> 
> I love the multiplayer, but it has its issues too. Bad spawns and some badly designed maps (operation metro conquest) exist, but overall it's excellent multiplayer.
> 
> Of course, this is just all my opinion, and I totally respect yours - I just disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Cool story.

Anyways, whats up with the green flashing and the grey flashing sometimes?


----------



## Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arnotts;15469499*
> I don't like the campaign so far because it doesn't feel like a game - it feels like an interactive movie. You don't get to choose what to do. Walk too far ahead of your squad or step an inch away from the proper path, and you die.
> 
> It's so incredibly linear that the campaign actually fails if you do anything other than what they intended for you to do. Start shooting at some bad guys, but wait, they're invincible because they're involved in a scripted set piece that just hasn't happened yet!
> 
> The action sequences are just so mindless as well. It's not exciting. It feels cliched and it feels like I've done it all before (see every previous CoD campaign). I enjoyed CoD4's campaign because it was fresh, but each successive one just feels more linear, more "forced" and more boring.
> 
> The graphics are good, too, but they rival and don't surpass Crysis imo. Graphically I'd put Crysis, Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and BF3 all in the same league. The ridiculous amount of bloom and washed out look make it lose some points in the graphics area too, imo.
> 
> I love the multiplayer, but it has its issues too. Bad spawns and some badly designed maps (operation metro conquest) exist, but overall it's excellent multiplayer.
> 
> Of course, this is just all my opinion, and I totally respect yours - I just disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd say it's very clear that BF3's visuals easily surpass those found in Crysis.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi;15469480*
> I was most likely already typing or afk in the type window so did not see it. I'm at work dealing with data tables..So I tab into this when I get a few seconds.


Just thought it was in response to what i said to him, wasn't trying to be belligerent or argumentative in the slightest bit, no problem.


----------



## TwiggLe

Well re overclocked to 3.4ghz instead of 3.6ghz. Also put the Vcore back up to 1.5

Just played for an hour with no issues.....


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surf;15469512*
> I'd say it's very clear that BF3's visuals easily surpass those found in Crysis.


If you get into modding I'd have to disagree. Want me to do some comparison screenshots when I get home? I think they are about equal, if crysis isn't prettier...


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15469574*
> If you get into modding I'd have to disagree. Want me to do some comparison screenshots when I get home? I think they are about equal, if crysis isn't prettier...


I agree, Personally with my set up I find crysis 2 with all teh upgrades looks much better

though they both look amazing


----------



## Pendulum

BF3 PC tooltip: "If you want a challenge play on hard and turm aim assist off."


----------



## jacobrjett

Hmm well I think the tagging, and the reflections of the concrete ground when its been raining etc. just look so realistic, crysis looks very lush and pretty, but I think it has nothing on the realism of this game. Crysis still looks fantastic, but this is just so... real. It looks like it could actually be a video from a real place. IMO









I have not modded my crysis though.


----------



## Kazumi

If your gonna compare. It should be stock on stock. Not mod'd on stock.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15469680*
> BF3 PC tooltip: "If you want a challenge play on hard and turm aim assist off."


I'm pretty sure they copy paste those... Someone should have given more thought before copying that one lul.


----------



## ripelivejam

so people still getting green flickering on metro with amd cards?


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15469680*
> BF3 PC tooltip: "If you want a challenge play on hard and turm aim assist off."


i've gotta admit at times hard WHOOPS me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripelivejam;15469734*
> so people still getting green flickering on metro with amd cards?


never heard about/seen this issue


----------



## Hawk777th

Anyone else getting bad lag on the 64 Conquest? Can't seem to get a good server.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripelivejam;15469734*
> so people still getting green flickering on metro with amd cards?


Had it till I updated to the latest nvidia drivers. We had it as well.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripelivejam;15469734*
> so people still getting green flickering on metro with amd cards?


Yep.

Also, how do I update PB? Some guys we're talking about it in the server and posted a link but I got kicked before I could see it.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15469767*
> Anyone else getting bad lag on the 64 Conquest? Can't seem to get a good server.


Update screwed a few things up. A few servers are ok.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15469767*
> Anyone else getting bad lag on the 64 Conquest? Can't seem to get a good server.


Same problem

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatakai All

Looking for a couple of people or more who wanna squad up and play on a server? Add me and let's do this!!!


----------



## Rico

Funny animation I recorded during playing.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAKgUpMSRCM[/ame]


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15469782*
> Yep.
> 
> Also, how do I update PB? Some guys we're talking about it in the server and posted a link but I got kicked before I could see it.


go here http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
download
copy to bf3 folder and run from there
install do whatever it says
once done installing click add game add bf3
then check for updates and you are done


----------



## michintom

Anyone have issues moving onto the next map?
Every time I finish a game, I can't move onto the next map.
I just get a black screen and my mouse cursor gets stuck.


----------



## Pendulum

So right now I'm running the campaign on ultra, with a single 460.
Overhyped much?

I can run MP fairly smooth on a mix with med-ultra.

Edit: Just ran through the entire campaign on ultra without a single problem, also, the ending is just.. disappointing.


----------



## HungH

How do you switch from being a driver to a gunner???


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungH;15469963*
> How do you switch from being a driver to a gunner???


The function buttons like f1 and f2.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HungH;15469963*
> How do you switch from being a driver to a gunner???


F1-F6 depending on the vechicle type.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15469887*
> Edit: Just ran through the entire campaign on ultra without a single problem, also, the ending is just.. disappointing.


really?
I thought the ending was pretty surprising i was not really expecting that too happen.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15469834*
> go here http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> download
> copy to bf3 folder and run from there
> install do whatever it says
> once done installing click add game add bf3
> then check for updates and you are done


How do you update a server?

Also, still getting disconnected


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15469887*
> So right now I'm running the campaign on ultra, with a single 460.
> Overhyped much?
> 
> I can run MP fairly smooth on a mix with med-ultra.
> 
> Edit: Just ran through the entire campaign on ultra without a single problem, also, the ending is just.. disappointing.


its the multiplayer that is killer. I know that even with two 6950s at 900 core I drop to 30 fps alot with "only" 2xaa when I zoom in with various weapons.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850;15469995*
> its the multiplayer that is killer. I know that even with two 6950s at 900 core I drop to 30 fps alot with "only" 2xaa when I zoom in with various weapons.


Pretty sure that's an issue with the scopes, it happens like no matter what in my experience.


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850;15469995*
> its the multiplayer that is killer. I know that even with two 6950s at 900 core I drop to 30 fps alot with "only" 2xaa when I zoom in with various weapons.


I'm guessing drops like that will be smoothed out with patches and drivers.


----------



## Reshkar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Anyone else getting bad lag on the 64 Conquest? Can't seem to get a good server.


Yup. Seems like it's for everyone. Oh, and also. Have anyone else seen ppl hacking? There was one guy in a round getting 86/2 or something. He hitted everyone on my team, when the round started, getting 25 kills instantly..

Sent from my HTC Gratia A6380 using Tapatalk


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


How do you update a server?

Also, still getting disconnected










update the pb client make sure you dont delete any of the files it makes


----------



## Kazumi

Seen a hacker last night. He was in a tank and forced the other team to spawn into a small sealed room with 1 exit, and he was just firing off both LMG and cannon at the same time. Was like 187-1


----------



## Channing

Anyone having trouble with the game freezing and needs to hard reset the computer? My game keeps on freezing or locking up after about 20-30 minutes of gameplay.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


really?
I thought the ending was pretty surprising i was not really expecting that too happen.


I think that the campaign just abruptly ended was the disappointing part. All this buildup, and you don't get to see any of the after. I mean, yeah, you know what happens next, but at least give us a couple cutscenes to tie up everything.


----------



## theturbofd

I remember when everyone said COD was full of 12 year olds..... Now I go onto battlelog and in game and all I see are 12 year olds everywhere :/ Surprising huh? I can't wait to hear someone say they all came from COD.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15470110*
> I remember when everyone said COD was full of 12 year olds..... Now I go onto battlelog and in game and all I see are 12 year olds everywhere :/ Surprising huh? I can't wait to hear someone say they all came from COD.


They all came from COD!! I swear!!! its the 12 year olds that are spamming the forums with complaints =)


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


If you get into modding I'd have to disagree. Want me to do some comparison screenshots when I get home? I think they are about equal, if crysis isn't prettier...


I'd say it's far better looking in motion. Battlefield 3 looks much more impressive in action. Even most of its still shots look loads better than Crysis 1. Sure, throw up some comparison screens, but like someone else said, vanilla to vanilla, and I'm also gunna add SP ONLY. BF3 is worlds ahead of Crysis 1, in terms of visual capabilities. No contest.


----------



## Ghost23

-Sigh- Keep getting kicked even after updating PB from my friends server.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


They all came from COD!! I swear!!! its the 12 year olds that are spamming the forums with complaints =)


Darn you!!!!!!! ;]


----------



## Norlig

I only preordered the Limited Edition of BF3. but today I got an E-mail regarding Physical Warfare package and a Key for that. was I ment to get that?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangeltveit;15470193*
> I only preordered the Limited Edition of BF3. but today I got an E-mail regarding Physical Warfare package and a Key for that. was I ment to get that?


Yep.


----------



## Pendulum

Hitreg is SO much better in BF3 than BFBC2.

I always had trouble with hitboxes/hitreg in BFBC2, here I have none.

BFBC2 GOL - 1,323 kills 389 headshots
BF3 SV98 - 419 kills 309 headshots

:O


----------



## Kazumi

Limited edition get's the DLC's for *FREE* Well you pay a little extra and get all the future one's for free. So it will come out to a nice savings.


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Hitreg is SO much better in BF3 than BFBC2.

I always had trouble with hitboxes/hitreg in BFBC2, here I have none.

BFBC2 GOL - 1,323 kills 389 headshots
BF3 SV98 - 419 kills 309 headshots

:O


they are still issues such as laggy hitboxes, ever realize you could be getting shot at while standing and then go prone, but even when you're prone you're still taking damage? it's because the hitboxes haven't gone prone yet, so the hits are registering. they fixed it compared to how it was in the beta but it still needs work


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


they are still issues such as laggy hitboxes, ever realize you could be getting shot at while standing and then go prone, but even when you're prone you're still taking damage? it's because the hitboxes haven't gone prone yet, so the hits are registering. they fixed it compared to how it was in the beta but it still needs work


Hit reg is bad for me. There are times like you said, then there are times where a good 6rd burst takes someone down then the next time it's half a mag. Idk what to make of it, i'm assuming it's lag.

Vehiles taking over 3 SMAW/RPGs is driving me nuts.

Really awesome that they included the m16A4 and M4. It should've been other way around though. Considering the M16A3 was rarely used in service, plus would just make more since to start out with the semi/burst variants then unlock the semi/auto variants.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


they are still issues such as laggy hitboxes, ever realize you could be getting shot at while standing and then go prone, but even when you're prone you're still taking damage? it's because the hitboxes haven't gone prone yet, so the hits are registering. they fixed it compared to how it was in the beta but it still needs work


I haven't noticed that yet, probably because I hardly use prone. 
I'll keep an eye out for it though.

I remember in BFBC2 as a sniper I'd get a dozen failed hitregs, I've only had 2 fails so far and that was on Tehran from lagging to death.

I also thought DICE was going to nerf snipers into oblivion..?
Currently they're better than ever.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15470158*
> -Sigh- Keep getting kicked even after updating PB from my friends server.


same issue. Seems everyone is having it. I guess PB is working on it i hope. I sent a support ticket to PB. Get there butts in gear and fix this issue.

Oh looks like Dice is updating battlelog soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15470171*
> Darn you!!!!!!! ;]











I do swear that its the little cry babys complaining. They don't get that the game just came out and there is going to be issues. Always will be now and forever with everyyygammeee.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Has any1 with AMD GPU's experienced less frames today?? I went from ultra to medium to have playable frame rates today. Even did the whole driver sweeper, reinstall thing. STILL!


----------



## dteg

i prefer the graphics of BF3 but the gameplay of BF2 if that makes any sense to you guys.. don't get me wrong the game is great but an annoyance here and a glitch there it all adds up...


----------



## Hawk777th

It really is all over the place.

I snipe alot. And sometimes when I am found I go to move back from where I am. I am completely behind objects and still die. Dont know if its the hit boxes or the LAGGGG!

The only thing that doesnt lag like mad for me is rush so I have been playing that. Needless to say I didnt buy BF3 to play RUSH.









Game is a blast but so many issues. Typical of BF. I just wish the devs would post up on battlelog like they did for the beta that they are looking into this stuff so at least we had some hope of it getting fixed.


----------



## Aluc13

I haven't played the single player all that much. I just set up the mortar. But, is this only a 2 gun option? Like most other games nowadays?


----------



## Shaded War

EA kind of messed up on the servers. My server cant even get a game started anymore because they updated the minimum amount of players to 8. You cant even walk around until there is 8 people.

We have a BC2 Vietnam server that is is well known but it seems people didn't come to our BF3 server.

If you guys would like to help support us, please check us out and add to your favorite servers. We always enforce fair gameplay and out server is moderated very well.


----------



## dteg

i agree, we need to make a list of some sort:
1. hitboxes a bit slow to respond
2. sniper glint still WAY too bright (especially when underground or at night)
4. joystick configuration
5. jet camera views (should be similar to that of bf2 where you could see who was trailing you etc.)

anything else?


----------



## Kazumi

I use the A-91 as a engineer. Maybe I am still one of the few hundred that have it unlocked. But I prefer it over some of the other more choosen engineer guns.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*   I snipe alot. And sometimes when I am found I go to move back from where I am. I am completely behind objects and still die. Dont know if its the hit boxes or the LAGGGG!  
Sounds like my experience with MOH, I couldn't tell if it was their laggy servers or if my hitbox was lagging behind.

Reminds me of the opposite of this. 
  
 You Tube


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


It really is all over the place.

I snipe alot. And sometimes when I am found I go to move back from where I am. I am completely behind objects and still die. Dont know if its the hit boxes or the LAGGGG!

The only thing that doesnt lag like mad for me is rush so I have been playing that. Needless to say I didnt buy BF3 to play RUSH.









Game is a blast but so many issues. Typical of BF. I just wish the devs would post up on battlelog like they did for the beta that they are looking into this stuff so at least we had some hope of it getting fixed.


This^

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


i agree, we need to make a list of some sort:
1. hitboxes a bit slow to respond
2. sniper glint still WAY too bright (especially when underground or at night)
4. joystick configuration
5. jet camera views (should be similar to that of bf2 where you could see who was trailing you etc.)

anything else?


Transports are too armored. A RPG should take out a vodnik/HMV there is no excuse. Tanks Maybe should be 4 or so from front and upper half of the sides. Anything in the back should be 3 shots. At least.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Sounds like my experience with MOH, I couldn't tell if it was their laggy servers or if my hitbox was lagging behind.

Reminds me of the opposite of this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xNe7LuQ4OI


Wow. I didnt have any idea CSS hit reg was so off lol.

I hope they fix all this.

Another issue that I have is on Canals the boats when seen at a distance look cell shaded lol!

The helicopters handle like they are stuck in glue. We need BF2 Helis back! I spent 1000s of hours with those choppers gunning down noobs! I dont even want to fly the ones in BF3.

I have to admit some of the touches like the reload animations are nice. The Type 88 actually shows him using the grip on the ammo box to hoist it up etc.


----------



## psyside

Dear god...

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfB1_TIwcpg


----------



## hammertime850

does anyone esles fps drop when they zoom in with anything?
(snipers, tanks, 4x scopes, anything)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Wow. I didnt have any idea CSS hit reg was so off lol.

I hope they fix all this.

Another issue that I have is on Canals the boats when seen at a distance look cell shaded lol!

The helicopters handle like they are stuck in glue. We need BF2 Helis back! I spent 1000s of hours with those choppers gunning down noobs! I dont even want to fly the ones in BF3.

I have to admit some of the touches like the reload animations are nice. The Type 88 actually shows him using the grip on the ammo box to hoist it up etc.


Apparently jets stall when flying upside down also. While helicopter movement is much more responsive than BC2 i still want BF2 heli's. Hell i can't warm up to flying because one hit and your disabled/dead...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammertime850*

does anyone esles fps drop when they zoom in with anything?
(snipers, tanks, 4x scopes, anything)


Yeah i get drops not too bad though, mostly on vehicle gunners.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hammertime850*


does anyone esles fps drop when they zoom in with anything?
(snipers, tanks, 4x scopes, anything)


Yes its a glitch.


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Dear god...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfB1_TIwcpg


is this real?


----------



## Nemesis158

Battlelog is down for an update atm......


----------



## wizrd54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15470492*
> Battlelog is down for an update atm......


NOOOOOO i just wanted to start playing for today


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15470464*
> Dear god...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfB1_TIwcpg


This is precisely why aircraft should have to reload over helipad/landing strips


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammertime850;15470488*
> is this real?


Yes!


----------



## labbu63

lol so i just noticed i have had the physical warfare pack code sitting in my email for the past 2 days check your email and activate the code in origin guys


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15470492*
> Battlelog is down for an update atm......


Please fix the lag lol!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Dear god...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfB1_TIwcpg


what a troll. i hate ppl like that. oh well, if i could ever fly a helo that close to their base without getting turned into swiss cheese by a jet......


----------



## FiX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


Battlelog is down for an update atm......


I just BSOD'd :/ Want to get back ingame asap :/


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Yes its a glitch.


a fixable one? or is it just the nature of the game (shogun 2 is like this)


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FiX*


I just BSOD'd :/ Want to get back ingame asap :/


same as what happened to me. i came back to find it down


----------



## Hexa

Their Twitter feed said estimated down time was only 30 minutes.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wish they would tell us what they are trying to fix.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reshkar*


Yup. Seems like it's for everyone. Oh, and also. Have anyone else seen ppl hacking? There was one guy in a round getting 86/2 or something. He hitted everyone on my team, when the round started, getting 25 kills instantly..

Sent from my HTC Gratia A6380 using Tapatalk


Not everyone, i think is mostly AMD driver issue, i had the exactly same issues on my 4870 years ago, (scope - major fps drop) bought GTX275 and the issues was gone!

And yes now with 6970 i get the same, btw its like that in Crysis 2 as well....

But i could be wrong, any Nvidia users want to report about this? i drop from 35 to 25 fps when i zoom in and especially when there is smoke...


----------



## jacobrjett

30 minutes as of when? & to think I only want to finish the god damn single player.


----------



## labbu63

i hope its only 30 mins i wanna get one more game in


----------



## Nemesis158

Its back up


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15470603*
> Its back up


tyy


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15470603*
> Its back up


hmm interesting i cant get to the server browser


----------



## psyside

Please, Nvidia users respond to my post above/on previous page. Thanks!


----------



## Ghost23

nvm


----------



## AlvoAsh

I haven't experienced any frame loss so far due to scoping running smooth on and offline.
Been in some really laggy servers tho but i managed to find 3 or 4 really stable ones out of the bunch. Enjoying the game allot!
I want Tv missiles!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


30 minutes as of when? & to think I only want to finish the god damn single player.


I believe you can just click the gear icon in origin and click go offline you should now be able to play SP without Battlelog


----------



## Marafice Eye

Wow... so my BF3 is totally effed now. Stopped playing a bit ago, when I tried to play again, Battlelog was down for maint. now it's back up, and in my Origin list, BF3 says "Ready to install" even though it already is. Cannot run repair or uninstall... Seriously pissed right now, effing Origin bullshiz


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*


Wow... so my BF3 is totally effed now. Stopped playing a bit ago, when I tried to play again, Battlelog was down for maint. now it's back up, and in my Origin list, BF3 says "Ready to install" even though it already is. Cannot run repair or uninstall... Seriously pissed right now, effing Origin bullshiz


Go to your C drive, programs, find Origin Games, you may have a file named bf3.exe_something_something, if you do, rename it to just bf3.exe

After that, click the gear in origin and hit refresh games.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15470698*
> Go to your C drive, programs, find Origin Games, you may have a file named bf3.exe_something_something, if you do, rename it to just bf3.exe
> 
> After that, click the gear in origin and hit refresh games.


First thing I did was check that. I did see it and renamed it, and it didn't work. However I didn't do the "refresh games" in origin

Edit: That did it, thanks man, +rep, saved me a major headache.


----------



## Toology

I know this is off topic but , has anyone found a solution to stuttering in game? I know turning off hyper threading works and from what i read the newest nvidia drivers also cause the problem but this driver set is the best driver i have seen in a while. I am able to pick up an additional 10mhz of oc on the same voltage from before ( 954mhz to 964mhz ). And i am kind of irritated at the fact i have to turn HT of because i do alot of video editing and audio editing. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Tatakai All

I put my pre-order code in but don't have the weapons wth?


----------



## Varrkarus

BF3 is out, but I can still get my hands on the Limited Edition.
Limited Edition is the same as the pre-order, right?

What will happen if I buy and add it to my Origin account now? Will I still receive all the emailed codes from EA and will I gain all extra features from the Limited Edition/Pre-order?

EDIT: Semi-ninja'd by Tatakai lol


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


BF3 is out, but I can still get my hands on the Limited Edition.
Limited Edition is the same as the pre-order, right?

What will happen if I buy and add it to my Origin account now? Will I still receive all the emailed codes from EA and will I gain all extra features from the Limited Edition/Pre-order?

EDIT: Semi-ninja'd by Tatakai lol


Yes you should get everything.


----------



## psyside

Still dont get it, i ordered limited edition, do i have to enter some key or something to get the warfare pack?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15470791*
> Still dont get it, i ordered limited edition, do i have to enter some key or something to get the warfare pack?


Yes it will be in your email. There is a code in the email that you enter into Origin just like a game code then it will unlock.


----------



## psyside

That is when the game is released in EU right, (tomorrow at 1.00 am) i can't do it now right?


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toology;15470746*
> I know this is off topic but , has anyone found a solution to stuttering in game? I know turning off hyper threading works and from what i read the newest nvidia drivers also cause the problem but this driver set is the best driver i have seen in a while. I am able to pick up an additional 10mhz of oc on the same voltage from before ( 954mhz to 964mhz ). And i am kind of irritated at the fact i have to turn HT of because i do alot of video editing and audio editing. Thanks in advanced.


A friend had stuttering issues enabling triple buffering and setting V sync to app controlled in global settings in control panel and enabling V sync in game fixed it for him but he has 2500k. The newest drivers I have found to be working very well for me in all the games I have and haven't come across any issues yet. Ht also NEEDS to be disabled from what I've heard.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15470823*
> That is when the game is released in EU right, (tomorrow at 1.00 am) i can't do it now right?


I got it the day of release here in the US.


----------



## Herophobic

yo

can anyone post a screenshot from the e-mail with the code blanked of course for the physical warfare pack?


----------



## Stash9876

Weak, just got kicked from a server with a message saying I'm banned. Guess a guy can't have a good round without getting booted.


----------



## sockpirate

HT does not need to be disabled.......


----------



## Hawk777th

Sure let me grab one.


----------



## linkin93

Anyone getting crashes with that generic DirectX message when you alt tab? Seems the game needs a lot of work. It also crashes when I change graphics settings in game, works fine from the menu before playing.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


No matter what the first time I launch BF3 it CTD's the second, third, and so on time, it works great.

Anyone else have this issue?


Multi player or single player?
I had "black screen, alt tab, bf3 stopped working" few times when I was joining the first server, then 2nd/3rd are fine. No issues on single player.


----------



## HaiiYaa

Will my system be able to run it at low or medium?

Asus gts 450
i5-760 processor
4gb 8-8-8-24 1600mhz memory


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is it just me or are there only about 30 servers in NA and they are all full? All boxes are empty except NA.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaiiYaa*


Will my system be able to run it at low or medium?

Asus gts 450
i5-760 processor
4gb 8-8-8-24 1600mhz memory


Yes, btw if you can add 4 more gigs of ram, the game has memory leak issues.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Anyone getting crashes with that generic DirectX message when you alt tab? Seems the game needs a lot of work. It also crashes when I change graphics settings in game, works fine from the menu before playing.


Try alt enter?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Yes, btw if tou can add 4 more gigs of ram, the game has memory leak issues.


 I don't have any memory issues.


----------



## ChronoBodi

Wait, is there a product code I have to enter in to get physical warfare weapons?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


Wait, is there a product code I have to enter in to get physical warfare weapons?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Yes you put it into Origin.


----------



## kcuestag

For those who pre-ordered on Origin, anyone who didn't get their email about Physical Warfare pack? I still didn't recieve any email regarding that.


----------



## ChronoBodi

What does the product code look like? I'm looking all over my email for it!

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For those who pre-ordered on Origin, anyone who didn't get their email about Physical Warfare pack? I still didn't recieve any email regarding that.










Me and 4 of my freinds, we leave in same city. Are you from EU?

EDIT: Yes you are, so i guess we are getting the codes tonight at/past 1:00 am.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Me and 4 of my freinds, we leave in same city. Are you from EU?


Yes, I'm in EU. Maybe they only sent it to the US for now?


----------



## alick

I just got my order in at futureshop on-line because when i went to the store they didnt have anything for instore sale. only online pick up! will add myself to after i get it and install


----------



## theturbofd

someone tell me what soflam is for lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


someone tell me what soflam is for lol


I think thats the 1 for laser designating targets isn't it? Also for those missing Physical warfare codes, I've seen a lot of things about this on other forums. You have to contact EA support. Hopefully you have better luck than this guy:
http://i.imgur.com/cGbBE.png


----------



## Kerian

Finally my copy got delivered !!
It's waiting for me at home (damn work ...)

One question though : 
Best AMD drivers ?
I read 11.10 Preview 3 + CAP4

Any insight ??


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For those who pre-ordered on Origin, anyone who didn't get their email about Physical Warfare pack? I still didn't recieve any email regarding that.










None of my friends and I have got our codes, although our official launch is only on Friday.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Yes, I'm in EU. Maybe they only sent it to the US for now?


I edited my previous post, ye it seems like you get the key at 1:00 am tomorrow some time before you can play the game, i guess this is same for all from eu? if you find out some more about this please send me a pm, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


Best AMD drivers ?
I read 11.10 Preview 3 + CAP4

Any insight ??


Yes.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


I edited my previous post, ye it seems like you get the key at 1:00 am tomorrow some time before you can play the game, i guess this is same for all from eu? if you find out some more about this please send me a pm, thanks!

Yes.


Check my post above about missing physical warfare keys. From the posts on the battlelog forums it looks like there are a lot of people that didn't receive their codes and had to contact EA to get them. You still may get yours tomorrow but if not contact EA support.


----------



## 8564dan

As i only have one GPU do i still need the cap? Im running 11.8 drivers atm and waiting until 11.10 which should be released tomorrow.

Also, to update BF3 do you just right click the logo in Origin and click repair install?


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Check my post above about missing physical warfare keys. From the posts on the battlelog forums it looks like there are a lot of people that didn't receive their codes and had to contact EA to get them. You still may get yours tomorrow but if not contact EA support.


Thanks, rep+


----------



## Vorgier

They really need to fix this insane loading time on maps and some other stuff.

Especially simple stuff they somehow managed to break like some monkeys.

I fly with a 360 controller. Instead of pressing right mouse button to free look you press down on the d-pad and use the right analog stick.

Worked groovy in beta, but now they someone managed to completely **** it up so when you try looking around the camera (your view) moves slower than hell. So now if I want to do that I have to reach up and grab my mouse.

Geez DICE.


----------



## Olepolecat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


As i only have one GPU do i still need the cap? Im running 11.8 drivers atm and waiting until 11.10 which should be released tomorrow.

Also, to update BF3 do you just right click the logo in Origin and click repair install?


No the cap is just for people running Crossfire setups.


----------



## xquisit

I've been getting kicked by administrator. I play PB games, so I'm assuming I need to update that. How do I go about this, and sorry in advance for not searching!


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I've been getting kicked by administrator. I play PB games, so I'm assuming I need to update that. How do I go about this, and sorry in advance for not searching!


I would like to know this aswell. Does it update via Origin? Or do we have to go through their website? I downloaded it with BF3 so.....i dont know.

Thanks


----------



## NFL

Probably the most fun I've ever had in a Rush battle (Grand Bazaar)










F2000+Foregrip+Heavy Barrel+Holo Sight=Rape Time!


----------



## psyside

The CAP4 is great, dont be affraid to use it









http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...17&postcount=3

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...2&postcount=12

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...6&postcount=14


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


The CAP4 is great, dont be affraid to use it









http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...17&postcount=3

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...2&postcount=12

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...6&postcount=14


Agree 100%. Just tried it out myself.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Hehe I'm getting kicked by Admins for using the mortar well, I'm also getting kicked for using C4 well. Crap how they don't even give a warning like how am i supposed to know what I can and cannot use. No idea if PB needs updating thought all that stuff was auto.


----------



## crashoran

I preordered from Amazon but I don't have any code for the physical warfare pack?


----------



## HometownHero

Anyone crash to the desktop every 5-20 minutes? This guy seems to think that it can be solved by switching your PhysX from auto to cpu. Cant confirm it until later unless someone else wants to try it out.


----------



## Varrkarus

Have they added anything new since the beta? (Options menu when dead, improved features, etc.)

Sorry if this has already been asked here.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For those who pre-ordered on Origin, anyone who didn't get their email about Physical Warfare pack? I still didn't recieve any email regarding that.










Same here, Kstag.


----------



## psyside

Guys im confused, on Rage3D it says you need CAP's even for single card.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33961798

And on twitter catalyst creator said you dont need if you use *preview drivers*, and single card!

But what about single card and *11.9 drivers?*

EDIT: OMG GAME IS UNLOCKED TO PLAY BEFORE 1:00 AM! LOL!!!!!! LOVE YOU DICE!


----------



## marduke83

Hmm... Just got blown up by no-one and it said 'bad luck' right after I killed an enemy, then the game froze... haha.. fail. Loving it sofar though, need to practice more though, getting my ass handed to me. lol

I don't think I've even used anything from the physical warfare pack except the DAO12..


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


I would like to know this aswell. Does it update via Origin? Or do we have to go through their website? I downloaded it with BF3 so.....i dont know.

Thanks











Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


I've been getting kicked by administrator. I play PB games, so I'm assuming I need to update that. How do I go about this, and sorry in advance for not searching!


some guy with a banana avatar already said how to do this
go here http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
download that, put in bf3 directory
add game, update... you'll figure it out
if you can't, go back several pages and find the post

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Guys im confused, on Rage3D it says you need CAP's even for single card.

http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33961798

And on twitter catalyst creator said you dont need if you use *preview drivers*, and single card!

But what about single card and *11.9 drivers?*


I'd rather take the advice of something posted weeks ago than something posted 2 years ago. So no, for bf3 if you are on a single card I think you *DO NOT* need CAP.


----------



## Mr. 13

What are your favorite maps so far?
I'm trying to figure out a server rotation.


----------



## viperxz713

Incase this hasn't been posted...

Free dogtags (and no alienware branding)

Just have to quickly create an account and they give you a code for dogtags. Nifty free BF3 stuff

http://www.alienwarearena.com/


----------



## oomalikoo

i got a m164a and a pp9 i think. How do i unlock scopes for them?


----------



## JAM3S121

hey guys i made my first BF3 video.
It was a little rushed because I recorded it at high settings and half size resolution but now I have SLI gtx 560's and record at higher settings. I wanted to get the old clips off my hard drive.

Its not that special and i didn't put as much work into it as my last bfbc2 video you'll see in my videos.

thanks for watching please like/comment if you enjoyed it

  
 You Tube


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For those who pre-ordered on Origin, anyone who didn't get their email about Physical Warfare pack? I still didn't recieve any email regarding that.










Ah, from Daniel Matros, on Twitter:

http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~SXvAd

Daniel [email protected] You will receive a seperate email from Origin containing your unique Physical Warfare Pack unlock code.

This email will be sent to you after the game releases in your territory. For a complete list of global release dates, see: http://bit.ly/tc6ns0... 
If you did not receive the email with the PWP code as expected (and the game has released in your area), then please contact http://help.ea.com for support.


----------



## richuwo11

Anyone know how to use the un-guided rockets on the jets? I unlocked them last night, but didn't know how to use them...

Cycling through the weapon inventory just gave me guns and heat seeking missiles.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Ah, from Daniel Matros, on Twitter:

http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~SXvAd

Daniel [email protected] You will receive a seperate email from Origin containing your unique Physical Warfare Pack unlock code.

This email will be sent to you after the game releases in your territory. For a complete list of global release dates, see: http://bit.ly/tc6ns0... 
If you did not receive the email with the PWP code as expected (and the game has released in your area), then please contact http://help.ea.com for support.


Thanks! I'll go contact the EA chat I guess.


----------



## evensen007

Anyone else enduring the agony of being at work and thinking about playing Bf3?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


hey guys i made my first BF3 video.
It was a little rushed because I recorded it at high settings and half size resolution but now I have SLI gtx 560's and record at higher settings. I wanted to get the old clips off my hard drive.

Its not that special and i didn't put as much work into it as my last bfbc2 video you'll see in my videos.

thanks for watching please like/comment if you enjoyed it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77KZd2Z8ATk


holy crap ure like the GOAT player

im lookin at the video like


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


holy crap ure like the GOAT player

im lookin at the video like










goat player?


----------



## YangerD

So I got my physical warefare code. But where do I enter it? Under Origin where it say's redeem product?


----------



## JAM3S121

click the gear in origin and then redeem code


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


I preordered from Amazon but I don't have any code for the physical warfare pack?


The physical warfare pack is only available if you preordered BF3 via Origin.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


goat player?


greatest of all time.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


greatest of all time.


im not that good i only have a like 1.5 k/d and 380 spm...

i am making a bigger better video with more HD footage, those clips were recorded at half size and i wanted to get rid of them. Didn't want to mix and match clips recorded at half size and then 1920 x 1080. The quality difference it noticeable to me lol.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


Anyone else enduring the agony of being at work and thinking about playing Bf3?


Tell me about it ...

1h40 before heading home ...
This day is endless ...

My GF recieved the package and keeps sending me pics of the box ...
She even threatens to hide it before I come home...


----------



## Sylon

Can someone explain how this expansion works? I went to bestbuy for the midnight release, did not pre order. Stood in the same line as everyone else, got the same version of the game as everyone else. It's the Limited Edition, top left corner even says Includes Access to BF3 Back To Karkand...blah blah. I looked all over and there's only one code included, and that's for BF3 not the expansion. Gamestop people said it was on their receipts but my bestbuy receipt says nothing.

Lost...


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks! I'll go contact the EA chat I guess.


Check your spam box...I got my game code and Warfare pack at the same time and the game code email went straight to the spam box.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


Can someone explain how this expansion works? I went to bestbuy for the midnight release, did not pre order. Stood in the same line as everyone else, got the same version of the game as everyone else. It's the Limited Edition, top left corner even says Includes Access to BF3 Back To Karkand...blah blah. I looked all over and there's only one code included, and that's for BF3 not the expansion. Gamestop people said it was on their receipts but my bestbuy receipt says nothing.

Lost...


Maybe you just need to supply the BF3 code to download the expansion?


----------



## $ilent

can anyone confirm if the bugs within the beta have bene fixed yet or not?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Thanks! I'll go contact the EA chat I guess.


Well, it doesn't release in my territory till tomorrow, so I'll wait till then. More concerned about Karkand anyhow.


----------



## BrokenSpring_12

Urgh, this is no good. Getting the game tomorrow but moving house so no internet for 5 days.

My timing sucks so much.

Cant wait to play it.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


I'd rather take the advice of something posted weeks ago than something posted 2 years ago. So no, for bf3 if you are on a single card I think you *DO NOT* need CAP.



*Last edited by caveman-jim : Yesterday at 02:55 PM ?*


----------



## ntherblast

Battlefield 2 is link to my origin account but I can't add that dogtag nor is it part of the veteran status anyone know why? I did have a different username for bf2 but it is in my origin account with bf3


----------



## Karlz3r

Still waiting for confirmation that I can play English BF3 with the RUS version.


----------



## psyside

*FOR THOSE FROM EU, GAME IS UNLOCKED ATM!!!!!!!! not @ 1:00 am Friday!







*


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


*Last edited by caveman-jim : Yesterday at 02:55 PM ?*


You don't know what he edited.
I doubt he edited that part talking about cap needed for single parts.


----------



## 8564dan

hey guys how do i open the console in game?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


hey guys how do i open the console in game?


Press ~ on your keyboard, to the left of 1.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


*FOR THOSE FROM EU, GAME IS UNLOCKED ATM!!!!!!!! not @ 1:00 am Friday!







*


So they've accidentally allowed the game to be played a day early?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


can anyone confirm if the bugs within the beta have bene fixed yet or not?


There are more BL bugs than game bugs right now.
The game itself is great for a new launch.


----------



## Geriden

Reinstalling the game over to my SSD.... this will be sweet








(Sadly i forgot to tick the save my installers button in settings so having to redownload but still.....)

Maybe i'll stand a chance to jump in the fighter jets without any more loading times eh?


----------



## Psycho666

installing takes forever!








hurry up! i wanna play!


----------



## Vita

hmm Im having a little problem I have been playing the game for 2 days now perfectly fine. This morning I updated to a AMD driver that I shouldn't have so In order to roll back the driver I uninstalled it and installed back the one that I have previously but I'm having a few issues now.

1. Why does CCC only say the the driver that I have installed is 11.8 when I installed 11.9 CAP 3?

2. Before I did all this both GPUs would be used to their full potential, Now when I'm playing my second GPU (The not main one) takes 100% Load while the Main GPU sits at 0% load. Before They both were at 100% load which was fine but now only the second GPU is working while playing the game. Yes crossfire is enabled. And yes the Crossfire Bridge is firmly in place. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lp75220

I have been playing the single palyer to get use to the controls and was wondering something. Am i wearing goggles or is my video card crapping out. I have these spots all over the screen any time i look at lighted areas. is this just normal? fyi i tried to up load picture but t would not work.


----------



## Jarobata

My game continues to crash to black screen. I'd assume it's an unstable GPU OC but I have no issues playing BC2 and BC2 puts the GPUs under full load. Not to mention the fact that I didn't have a problem in the single player until deep into the campaign.

Anyone else facing crashes to black screen?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*


Press ~ on your keyboard, to the left of 1.


Thanks







. How do i enable the render draw fps thing to show my FPS?

And yes, the game is available in UK!!!! Im on right now. I also received my PS3 copy today!!!


----------



## tango bango

What is this cloud thingy?


----------



## crizthakidd

how do i turn v sync on i think my screen tears a lot


----------



## Johnsen

Havnt picked up my preorder since my new sandy rig comes in tomorow. Anyone knows how well it runs on a single Gtx 560Ti ?


----------



## linkin93

BF3 looks impressive on medium:





































This last one addresses poor attention to detail:










Pretty sure the UMP magazine doesn't go in like that


----------



## lightsout

If anyone wants to add me lightsout714


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


My game continues to crash to black screen. I'd assume it's an unstable GPU OC but I have no issues playing BC2 and BC2 puts the GPUs under full load. Not to mention the fact that I didn't have a problem in the single player until deep into the campaign.

Anyone else facing crashes to black screen?


Yes, dont worry you arent the only one. It's a widespread problem DICE has yet to acknowledge...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


What is this cloud thingy?


A visible mass of condensed water vapor floating in the atmosphere, typically high above the ground.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HometownHero*


Yes, dont worry you arent the only one. It's a widespread problem DICE has yet to acknowledge...


Ya I'm getting a bunch of black screens as well. Atleast it isn't a system hard lock up.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


A visible mass of condensed water vapor floating in the atmosphere, typically high above the ground.











Yeah I have to agree that this cloud thing in BF3 is clouding things up.But when will the sun come out Mr. meteorologist.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Ya I'm getting a bunch of black screens as well. Atleast it isn't a system hard lock up.


I've just been throwing more and more resources at it lol, that's generally my solution to performance issues. Put my H60 in yesterday and cranked it up to 3.8ghz, hope to go to 4 this weekend. 8GB of 1600mhz memory on the way.


----------



## marduke83

ARGHH! On a 6-1 with ~4000 and 'Disconnected from server'.....


----------



## Lune

Don't update to new PB yet. It says "Kicked by an administrator" wait for the US servers to update in 1 hour.


----------



## crizthakidd

wheres the vsync optiom -_-


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Don't update to new PB yet. It says "Kicked by an administrator" wait for the US servers to update in 1 hour.


How about we make it 'check the news section and forums on battlelog before doing anything'?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


How about we make it 'check the news section and forums on battlelog before doing anything'?










Oh well.. you know DICE.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

I'm at work and a friend has just texted to say BF3 is live in the EU, where I live. I can't check gaming sites. Can anyone confirm, or is he trolling me?


----------



## lp75220

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*


wheres the vsync optiom -_-


Its in the first settings screen, below the screen size setting.


----------



## Wbroach23

I havent had any flickering or crashes yet and I play Oc'd at 4.1 GHZ, I dont know maybe im just not there yet lol.


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7Xk71oMLLM
Why cant there be more of these pilots? I just wish the heli had a MG mounted on it.


I fly like that all the time







. Join a game with me as an engineer and you can repair them in mid air by welding the part at your feet. You repair my bird, and ill get you passenger points


----------



## Gib007

I'm so very, very happy that I received Battlefield 3 a day early today. Even happier with the fact that it ACTIVATED without any proxy or anything. I've been playing the last couple of hours, without a single hitch. It's perfectly content with my sound card, MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z, etc, etc - much more than can be said for Battlefield Bad Company 2.

I'm only wondering, *how do I take a screenshot?*
There's a folder for BF3 screenshots in my Documents but is there a key bound for this?
Also, regarding 3D Vision, is this meant to come in a patch?
NVIDIA lists BF3 as 3D Vision Ready but clearly no support in-game.


----------



## Psycho666

after 15 minutes of waiting for origin to finish the installation....
it won't even work!
it gives a loading screen, and right after that it shows my desktop again.
this sucks


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I'm at work and a friend has just texted to say BF3 is live in the EU, where I live. I can't check gaming sites. Can anyone confirm, or is he trolling me?


Apparently so, at least two ocn members have confirmed that in the last 5 pages or so.

I would buy it myself off origin but for Â£40...really origin. Im getting it tonight at a midnight release for Â£27.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


I'm at work and a friend has just texted to say BF3 is live in the EU, where I live. I can't check gaming sites. Can anyone confirm, or is he trolling me?


well it seems i can get into battlelog now but i couldnt yesterday im in the uk .

still got to wait for the game to be delivered though its coming tomorrow


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


after 15 minutes of waiting for origin to finish the installation....
it won't even work!
it gives a loading screen, and right after that it shows my desktop again.
this sucks










Exit the Game and close origin and go back into it It did it to me last night too and it works nao.


----------



## Alatar

Why is origin installing BF3 from my disk @ 2.8 Mb/s









why so slow? makes no sense.


----------



## oomalikoo

QUESTION GUYS.

How come some maps and games I have guns ive never unlocked? Also how can i get scopes on my rifles? or red dots and stuff?


----------



## j2thearrin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


I haven't looked into it, but are TV missiles making a return on the choppers as an upgrade?


Yes they are. Last unlock for attack choppers. Pilot has to have them as a preference but the gunner is the one who uses it. I dont think the gunner gets even if he is gunner with the TV missle option on


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Apparently so, at least two ocn members have confirmed that in the last 5 pages or so.

I would buy it myself off origin but for Â£40...really origin. Im getting it tonight at a midnight release for Â£27.


I didn't see those other ones, sorry! This thread moves so fast.

This is an intriguing development.

[EDIT] I mean, that's sucks chuddies, Furmark!


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Exit the Game and close origin and go back into it It did it to me last night too and it works nao.


tried it...no luck








reiinstalling the whole thing now, hope that helps


----------



## Johnsen

Anyone running it on a single 560ti ? How well does it run?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psycho666*


after 15 minutes of waiting for origin to finish the installation....
it won't even work!
it gives a loading screen, and right after that it shows my desktop again.
this sucks










Close the game. And then, make sure it's closed in Task manager!
I've had to go in Task manager a couple of times to close it


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Why is origin installing BF3 from my disk @ 2.8 Mb/s









why so slow? makes no sense.


Because it is probably actually downloading and not installing off disc.

I have that problem when I buy Steam games on dvd also. It always wants to download instead of installing disc. Usually, after it starts the install and is downloading, you can eject and reinsert the disc and it will start to copy from it then and go much faster. Worth a shot anyways.


----------



## 8564dan

Has there been a proper fix for the getting kicked issue? I have played for a while and got kicked a few times on some but not on others....its annoying though


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


Yes they are. Last unlock for attack choppers. Pilot has to have them as a preference but the gunner is the one who uses it. I dont think the gunner gets even if he is gunner with the TV missle option on


How do you choose a preference? I unlocked rocket pods (un-guided missiles) for the jets, but can't figure out how to equip them...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Has there been a proper fix for the getting kicked issue? I have played for a while and got kicked a few times on some but not on others....its annoying though


If you're getting kicked by admin, I heard that manually updating PB might help.

Or the server may need a PB update.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


If you're getting kicked by admin, I heard that manually updating PB might help.

Or the server may need a PB update.


I thought so...thanks dude. Im in UK btw and noticed you asked earlier about being able to play. Yes lol, its out a day early!!


----------



## 8564dan

I updated PB manually and am still getting kicked at times...


----------



## CousinBo

I will not be able to play this game for a couple of months. I did get the game shipped to my house which my wife showed me on skype







but I was just curious how are the other new maps?

Also, how do you guys think the new server rule will be with the 8 players to start. I think if you're trying to start a clan this will be really tough to do so now. Not sure if any of you guys have tried to start a clan but how has it worked for you?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


I thought so...thanks dude. Im in UK btw and noticed you asked earlier about being able to play. Yes lol, its out a day early!!


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CousinBo*


I will not be able to play this game for a couple of months. I did get the game shipped to my house which my wife showed me on skype







but I was just curious how are the other new maps?

Also, how do you guys think the new server rule will be with the 8 players to start. I think if you're trying to start a clan this will be really tough to do so now. Not sure if any of you guys have tried to start a clan but how has it worked for you?


Lol My Clan leaders is pretty irritated about it, it's annoying they should have made it like BFBC2 where you can go in and play if its just you and acouple other people but scoring doesnt start till 4 people. Heck even scoring starting at 8 people would be fine as long as I get to kill stuff while waiting and not just sit there

Edit: @ Chewbaccasdad Who loves Orange Soda?

Welcome to Good Burger home of the Good Burger can I take you Oaarder. lol


----------



## TG_bigboss

Everyone is having the kicking issue. Its the owners of the Servers need to update there PB. Dice needs to enforce this. If they just made there own anti-cheat system we would be fine. I mean who knows the game better than the developer.


----------



## Lige

Come on guys, lets join up and play on the OCN Server.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


I updated PB manually and am still getting kicked at times...


It could then be serverside, if the server doesn't have the most up to date PB, apparently.

Or it could just be one of those bloody annoying launchtime bugs that somehow disappears over time.


----------



## CousinBo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Lol My Clan leaders is pretty irritated about it, it's annoying they should have made it like BFBC2 where you can go in and play if its just you and acouple other people but scoring doesnt start till 4 people. Heck even scoring starting at 8 people would be fine as long as I get to kill stuff while waiting and not just sit there

Edit: @ Chewbaccasdad Who loves Orange Soda?


Does it look like there may be a change to that in the future. How are you supposed to be able to train on the Jets like you did in BF2. Waiting for 8 people to start a map is going to be annoying because all of the people that will stop playing the game after a month and when I get on will be gone. This will be tough to fill the server.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*












Thanks I have coffee all over my monitor now


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Edit: @ Chewbaccasdad Who loves Orange Soda?












OK, back on topic, I really resent that fact I have to do a driving lesson, eat dinner and clean the kitchen before I can turn on BF3 tonight. Rage.

[EDIT]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Thanks I have coffee all over my monitor now










Sorry. You can bill me for it. Just send the invoice to, uh: Jesus, c/o the Pentagon.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CousinBo*


Does it look like there may be a change to that in the future. How are you supposed to be able to train on the Jets like you did in BF2. Waiting for 8 people to start a map is going to be annoying because all of the people that will stop playing the game after a month and when I get on will be gone. This will be tough to fill the server.


You cant which sucks, My Clan leader For {FWE} posted something on our Forums about it hoping we would receive enough hits on it for EA to take notice. He doesnt want to put EA games on our servers anymore if there going to make it that big of a pain, of course after the 8 people got in our server it was insta full after that lol.

Edit: Yes!!! Its Kel above me freaking out about his Orange soda reminds me when stuff was actually fun to watch lol.


----------



## CousinBo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


You cant which sucks, My Clan leader For {FWE} posted something on our Forums about it hoping we would receive enough hits on it for EA to take notice. He doesnt want to put EA games on our servers anymore if there going to make it that big of a pain, of course after the 8 people got in our server it was insta full after that lol.


Man that really sucks, I have no idea how I'm going start this clan when I'm by myself at first. I really want this to work when I get back home but sounds like it's going to be tough.

Also, are you guys running BF3 on a dedicated box?


----------



## $ilent

Was gonna say chewbacca that looks like Kenan.

hmm wish I could play the game now, but im not paying extra Â£13 just to play 7 hours early...


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


You cant which sucks, My Clan leader For {FWE} posted something on our Forums about it hoping we would receive enough hits on it for EA to take notice. He doesnt want to put EA games on our servers anymore if there going to make it that big of a pain, of course after the 8 people got in our server it was insta full after that lol.

Edit: Yes!!! Its Kel above me freaking out about his Orange soda reminds me when stuff was actually fun to watch lol.


My clan is having a hard time starting servers too!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lige

You can set it so that servers only need 2 people to begin playing the game. Which isn't bad, that is how we have our server setup right now... but I need one more person to join with me to even being playing.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CousinBo*


Man that really sucks, I have no idea how I'm going start this clan when I'm by myself at first. I really want this to work when I get back home but sounds like it's going to be tough.

Also, are you guys running BF3 on a dedicated box?


Our server is in Dallas ran by a sever farm type deal so I believe yes.







lol

I hope they fix it I joined mine Just Before BFBC2 came out and was playing Crysiswars.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


You can set it so that servers only need 2 people to begin playing the game. Which isn't bad, that is how we have our server setup right now... but I need one more person to join with me to even being playing.










Is it still a ranked server thats what Our clan was worried about they didnt know if it would mess that stuff up. If it works fine and stuff I'll let them know please please please answer back lol this would make things much better lol


----------



## 8564dan

Looks like it is server side. Some servers im fine on. Others im not. Anyway, im down for the OCN server


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


You cant which sucks, My Clan leader For {FWE} posted something on our Forums about it hoping we would receive enough hits on it for EA to take notice. He doesnt want to put EA games on our servers anymore if there going to make it that big of a pain, of course after the 8 people got in our server it was insta full after that lol.

Edit: Yes!!! Its Kel above me freaking out about his Orange soda reminds me when stuff was actually fun to watch lol.


There are definitely some wierd decisions being made. Despite Battlelog claiming it's 'easier than ever' to play with your friends, that really doesn't seem to be the case!

And, oddly enough, I really do love orange soda. I do, I do, I do, I doooo-oooh.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lp75220*


I have been playing the single palyer to get use to the controls and was wondering something. Am i wearing goggles or is my video card crapping out. I have these spots all over the screen any time i look at lighted areas. is this just normal? fyi i tried to up load picture but t would not work.


Your not alone, I get salt and pepper over my screen also when playing BF3... the first day things were fine, then I went to play MP and now all things are bad, I've tried different drivers still no good... next i'm going to try re-installing the game and see if that helps.

I don't think it's my Cards because I don't have them overclocked and I also have ran other games with no problems. I'll update later with my status.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Come on guys, lets join up and play on the OCN Server.


Where is the info to get onto the OCN server?


----------



## Alatar

Anyone mind linking me to the "official" OCN platoon?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


LoL... Thats ok, you don't know your a racist... Im cool with that.

When someone says they wanna change thier character cuss they don't wanna play as a 'black guy' then they say they aren't racist... LoL.


You are being oversensitive.

He doesn't want to play as a black guy.
Similar to someone not wanting to play as a skater or a choir singer... or a white guy.

Oversensitivity to racism is as annoying as racism it's self.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NitrousX*


"Slow" as in I have to make like 10 swipes across my mouse pad in order to move the turret an inch to the left.

When I'm moving around on foot my sensitivity is ok, but whenever I hop in a turret or whatever I have a hard time aiming.

As I mentioned before, this problem was present in BC2 and now in BF3.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Damn game is almost unplayable for me right now. When I finally get into a mp game I get kicked or it just stops and goes to desktop.. Very frustrating!!


Same for me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Seems like these administrators really dislike me


lol!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Come on guys, lets join up and play on the OCN Server.


i wish i could play on the server...but im get kicked. Can you see if OCN has latest PB? if so then we can confirm to EA its the servers and needs to be resolved asap!

i want to just play on the server and blow crap up xD see how far FB2 takes it. Blow up the Antenna!!! OMG LETS DO IT haha


----------



## staryoshi

Dear Dice,

TIMED BUTTON SEQUENCES ARE STUPID. It doesn't add a dramatic element to the equation, it adds annoyance.

Thanks,
The World


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richuwo11*


How do you choose a preference? I unlocked rocket pods (un-guided missiles) for the jets, but can't figure out how to equip them...


In your soldier deployment screen go to the top right and select "Customization". Here you can select Loadout/Appearance settings as well as your soldier class. Above the classes you will also see "Land" and "Air" buttons.

Select "Air" then you can select between Jet, Attack and Scout helicopter settings. Here you can configure your unlocks for that platform.

Keep in mind, weapons have an "Accessory" button on each weapon to add things like scopes, rail accessories like foregrips and bipods as well as a barrel attachment.

Attack Helicopters unlock things whether you're a gunner or pilot under the same platform, but you have to configure them separately. Good luck! <3


----------



## 8564dan

Im confused. Ive unlocked two different sights in the assault class but one has gone missing? Can anyone explain? This happened in beta too.


----------



## Lige

What name are you playing under?
We are on patch R5 for our server, and we applied the PBFix prior to the R5 patch.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Is this released yet, in the UK???


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *staryoshi*


Dear Dice,

TIMED BUTTON SEQUENCES ARE STUPID. It doesn't add a dramatic element to the equation, it adds annoyance.

Thanks,
The World


Seriously. Every single one in SP just annoyed the hell out of me. The bathroom scene especially, spent 90 seconds just getting to the scene only to get stabbed again and again.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Is this released yet, in the UK???


Yes it was released today a friend got his disc this afternoon from Game.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


What name are you playing under?
We are on patch R5 for our server, and we applied the PBFix prior to the R5 patch.


look at my sig.

Srg_blackburn. See what your console says...Cause as soon as i joined..i got kicked by admin it says.


----------



## ApollyonXD

Sup Guys, would anyone please help me out? 
I picked up my Steelbook edition today, installed and patched the game in under 30 minutes. The issue that is bothering me is that the activation program pops up when I try to play. When I click on Enter product Key, it just gets stuck at the loading screen and does nothing but spin it. when I run it through the shortcut it launches through Origin and the cycle repeasts itself.

If TL;DR : it wont launch, gets stuck at activation screen with the Spinning Icon.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*


Yes it was released today a friend got his disc this afternoon from Game.


Sweet


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ApollyonXD*


Sup Guys, would anyone please help me out? 
I picked up my Steelbook edition today, installed and patched the game in under 30 minutes. The issue that is bothering me is that the activation program pops up when I try to play. When I click on Enter product Key, it just gets stuck at the loading screen and does nothing but spin it. when I run it through the shortcut it launches through Origin and the cycle repeasts itself.

If TL;DR : it wont launch, gets stuck at activation screen with the Spinning Icon.


Takes a while. Took be over an hour to fully install and activate.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Love Grand Bazaar and Seine(sp?) Crossing. Although they quickly turn into a rocket spam fests in a couple key chokepoints, its very close and personal infantry fighting


----------



## Surf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Seriously. Every single one in SP just annoyed the hell out of me. The bathroom scene especially, spent 90 seconds just getting to the scene only to get stabbed again and again.


Does anyone actually like button-sequences? Anyone?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Im confused. Ive unlocked two different sights in the assault class but one has gone missing? Can anyone explain? This happened in beta too.


You have to unlock them for each gun not for the class as a whole. If you play assault, you have different guns for each side in the same class. If you unlock sights for your assault gun for US Forces, you also need to unlock them for the guns on the other side.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ApollyonXD*


Sup Guys, would anyone please help me out? 
I picked up my Steelbook edition today, installed and patched the game in under 30 minutes. The issue that is bothering me is that the activation program pops up when I try to play. When I click on Enter product Key, it just gets stuck at the loading screen and does nothing but spin it. when I run it through the shortcut it launches through Origin and the cycle repeasts itself.

If TL;DR : it wont launch, gets stuck at activation screen with the Spinning Icon.


Same for me ...

I just installed the game and when I hit the play button ... Nothing happens ..
Even tried to log to battlelog and launch a game, it fails ...

Looks like Origin is down :x


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Love Grand Bazaar and Seine(sp?) Crossing. Although they quickly turn into a rocket spam fests in a couple key chokepoints, its very close and personal infantry fighting










Grand Bazaar has an AWESOME choke point between the Market and another flag, can't remember the name. Rockets were flying around, but it felt so real in the sense that it was an actual firefight in a confined area trying to gain any ground you could. While someone was suppressing, you'd move forward to next cover.

This went on for a while until we got to the doorway, and a couple of us went around and flanked while the rest kept their attention to the alley. We ultimately got the flag and won the round, but even if we hadn't, it was an absolute riot.

I missed the real BF series more than I thought...


----------



## ApollyonXD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Takes a while. Took be over an hour to fully install and activate.


Its not that it took me long to install, took me under 30 mins, including the patch







. Its the post install Activation thats giving me headaches.
I'm actually still sitting here, waiting for it to activate. Its been well over an hour for me already. The Beta didn't even give me this many headaches.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*


Yes it was released today a friend got his disc this afternoon from Game.


I just spoke to a mate, and he tried to run it. And Origin still says 12 tonight


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


In your soldier deployment screen go to the top right and select "Customization". Here you can select Loadout/Appearance settings as well as your soldier class. Above the classes you will also see "Land" and "Air" buttons.

Select "Air" then you can select between Jet, Attack and Scout helicopter settings. Here you can configure your unlocks for that platform.

Keep in mind, weapons have an "Accessory" button on each weapon to add things like scopes, rail accessories like foregrips and bipods as well as a barrel attachment.

Attack Helicopters unlock things whether you're a gunner or pilot under the same platform, but you have to configure them separately. Good luck! <3


+rep thanks!

I never noticed the "air" tab


----------



## 8564dan

Is "you were disconnected from the server" the same as "you were kicked by admin"?? If it is then i dont know....i have manually updated PB and i get the first message sometimes.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Grand Bazaar has an AWESOME choke point between the Market and another flag, can't remember the name. Rockets were flying around, but it felt so real in the sense that it was an actual firefight in a confined area trying to gain any ground you could. While someone was suppressing, you'd move forward to next cover.

This went on for a while until we got to the doorway, and a couple of us went around and flanked while the rest kept their attention to the alley. We ultimately got the flag and won the round, but even if we hadn't, it was an absolute riot.

I missed the real BF series more than I thought...


I can appreciate the sense of reality and immersiveness of this, but being a terrible player it freaks me out and I play even worse than usual when the **** is hitting the fan in those narrow alley ways on Grand Bizarre!


----------



## jdip

Lol I got banned from a server the day after release. I was in the static AA gun taking down noob pilot after noob pilot. Then all of a sudden the game closes and BattleLog tells me that I'm banned from the server. I guess an admin was playing and was obviously a pansy.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Lol I got banned from a server the day after release. I was in the static AA gun taking down noob pilot after noob pilot. Then all of a sudden the game closes and BattleLog tells me that I'm banned from the server. I guess an admin was playing and was obviously a pansy.


It's only the beginning.


----------



## ApollyonXD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


Lol I got banned from a server the day after release. I was in the static AA gun taking down noob pilot after noob pilot. Then all of a sudden the game closes and BattleLog tells me that I'm banned from the server. I guess an admin was playing and was obviously a pansy.


lol, well, pwning n00bs on day 1 seems to be frowned upon.


----------



## 8564dan

Ok, i am getting kicked from all PB servers and i have manually updated it. Is there anything else i can do?


----------



## Zackcy

Tempted to buy this game........ must resist.......


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's only the beginning.


lol indeed. There really do seem to be a lot of noobs to take advantage of in the first few days of this. I was in a server (appropriately called Noob Friendly or something to that effect) and the 2 teams seemed to just be having a chat in the alleyway. I was like ???? mowed down the couple enemies there, the guy I spawned on wasn't doing anything just running around mingling with enemies. I almost though he might have been invisible because they wouldn't fire on him and he wasn't firing on them. Not really sure what was going on in that map...


----------



## 8564dan

Trying out this for the kicking issue. I got it from this thread a while back and apparantly it works.


----------



## Alatar

Anyone else installing now getting this garbage?









I've already entered my key in origin and now it keeps saying that I have to activate again. And when I try to do that I just get an infinite loading screen...


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Ok, i am getting kicked from all PB servers and i have manually updated it. Is there anything else i can do?


I already told you guys NOT TO UPDATE until they update the actual SERVERS.. which they should have done 1 hour ago. Just wait some more I guess.. go to your BF3 folder and remove PB folder, reopen origin and right click on BF3 - Repair Install

Enjoy ^^


----------



## 8564dan

Oh crap, i ha ve gone to start the game again and the release date failed......it says i have to wait until tomorrow! How the hell has this happened? I was playing it not so long ago!


----------



## Versa

Hit me up, Origin: EmperorVersa
Terhan Highway/Damavand Peak All Day


----------



## pauly94

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


Anyone else installing now getting this garbage?









I've already entered my key in origin and now it keeps saying that I have to activate again. And when I try to do that I just get an infinite loading screen...


YES. basically everyone in europe (sweden,finland,netherlands and germany atleast) has this


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pauly94*


YES. basically everyone in europe has this


I wish that just once EA wouldn't screw everything up and really reserved enough servers to get their systems working on launch.


----------



## oomalikoo

Its lame as hell that I cant go 10 seconds without dying man. I know they ***ked up the bullet system on my rig too. Cause I go a whole clip and kill nothing. Yet 1 bullet kills me damn near everytime.


----------



## thrgk

Language? You can't swear on this forum.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I can appreciate the sense of reality and immersiveness of this, but being a terrible player it freaks me out and I play even worse than usual when the **** is hitting the fan in those narrow alley ways on Grand Bizarre!


Haha when you have a panic attack in your desk chair, you know the immersion is good.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


Language? You can't swear on this forum.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


i copied and pasted from another forum. I had to edit it.


----------



## InfernoUk

hey guys

im sure its been asked but i keep getting "page load error" when i click install on the bf3 auto run menu. Cant do anything or get anything to install its just screwed

Whats up with this? seems i should have bought it on xbox as then i could actually play it...


----------



## dangman08

Just signed up for the third OCN platoon! If any OCNers want to team up, My origin name: dangman08


----------



## 8564dan

Looks like im not playing til 28th now. Im reinstalling Origin and BF3 too.

Has anyone noticed that Origin takes a while to open?


----------



## Alatar

https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/[email protected]

How do they seriously manage to mess up their origin activation right now?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


https://twitter.com/#!/zh1nt0/[email protected]

How do they seriously manage to mess up their origin activation right now?


Hundreds of thousands of people are trying to connect.

Also, **** happens.


----------



## JAM3S121

You Tube  



 
thanks for watching!


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


lol indeed. There really do seem to be a lot of noobs to take advantage of in the first few days of this. I was in a server (appropriately called Noob Friendly or something to that effect) and the 2 teams seemed to just be having a chat in the alleyway. I was like ???? mowed down the couple enemies there, the guy I spawned on wasn't doing anything just running around mingling with enemies. I almost though he might have been invisible because they wouldn't fire on him and he wasn't firing on them. Not really sure what was going on in that map...










Rank farming on a clan server.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Guys! guys guys!!!
I have an idea.
Why not use the old formula -WAIT! I know!
They use the old way of selling games that actually -wait! ...actually work when they are released.
I know, stop, let me finish.
Imagine, a game -yes you bought the physical disc for BF3. BUT what if you could actually play the singleplayer even without Internet.
Yeah, I know it's silly, but what if... ...the game actually was play able without Internet.

Just imagine... I mean, wow who would've thought about that?
No more waiting for days before you can actually play your purchased product.
Like me, I will go to a LAN soon that is MILES away from my home and there won't be any Internet there unless someone is friendly enough to lend their USB modem to 50+ people to each download 11.3GB worth of BF3.
But oh no, the game requires Internet because there is no LAN function.
Wait it gets even better.
Those that actually downloaded their games before going to LAN by downloading the game before it was released through Origin, AND they have their own USB modem.
They can at least pl... no they can't. they can't activate the game because Origin suck and EA suck and DICE is in major agony because they get some of the blame.

Sigh...
A web browser, sure, I can understand that it's almost useless without Internet connection.
But a FRIGGING game!?!^4096*16384

NOPE the current game market are run by idiots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Looks like im not playing til 28th now. Im reinstalling Origin and BF3 too.

Has anyone noticed that Origin takes a while to open?


It has to copy all your internet browser history and collect all info it can on all your hidden folders and stored passwords for other accounts as well as place your IP at top priority for ads.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I already told you guys NOT TO UPDATE until they update the actual SERVERS.. which they should have done 1 hour ago. Just wait some more I guess.. go to your BF3 folder and remove PB folder, reopen origin and right click on BF3 - Repair Install

Enjoy ^^


Four! They're blocking UK EA at work now. :< I can't troll the noobs there during the day! Waaah... </3


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Hundreds of thousands of people are trying to connect.

Also, **** happens.


There is no excuse for their activation service not working on launch day. If we buy their product they should be able to give the required service.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, I know this has probably already been posted somewhere, but what settings can 470 sli play on?


----------



## 8564dan

What do we do about the getting kicked thing if we are not meant to manually update ourselves?...not that that even worked for me. I had to play on non PB servers.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, I know this has probably already been posted somewhere, but what settings can 470 sli play on?


ULTRA
If a GTX580 can give these FPS the two 470s you have will be enough.









http://help.origin.com/app/home/referrer/origin
WEAK... WEAK, ORIGIN...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


What do we do about the getting kicked thing if we are not meant to manually update ourselves?...not that that even worked for me. I had to play on non PB servers.


At least you can play on non PukeBastard servers.
I can only play on non-BF3 servers.


----------



## Lhino

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


ULTRA
If a GTX580 can give these FPS the two 470s you have will be enough.









http://help.origin.com/app/home/referrer/origin
WEAK... WEAK, ORIGIN...


Thanks! Getting my copy at midnight launch, will see if I can take photos.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


There is no excuse for their activation service not working on launch day. If we buy their product they should be able to give the required service.


And then we all once again remembered, that **** happens.

Don't get your panties in a twist, it will get fixed. They don't like things being broken any more than you do.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, I know this has probably already been posted somewhere, but what settings can 470 sli play on?


Ultra. I get 60+ FPS. Until it crashes of course.


----------



## Zackcy

Game unplayable on release day. What a surprise. $60 titles are always the buggiest.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Thanks! Getting my copy at midnight launch, will see if I can take photos.


Ultra everything at 1920 and 2x aa. My 5870's are close to your 460's if I remember correctly. I'm getting a solid 50-60.


----------



## Da1Nonly

So I asked a question yesterday and no one replied to it.....

Has anyone with an AMD GPU experienced lower framerates in the last 24 hours??? I had to drop my settings to medium from ultra to be able to play the multiplayer.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, I know this has probably already been posted somewhere, but what settings can 470 sli play on?


My GTX 295 gets 50-80 fps average on every map on HIGH, it does well in Ultra with 40-60 but the loading is horrible and I get stuttering due to VRAM. But the processing is great. As long as you have a good amount of VRAM on your GPU you won't have to deal with loading issues and stuttering like I do. If my GTX 295 can work as well as it does on HIGH, your 470 SLI will smoke the game on ULTRA.

That said, if it doesn't, just dial down POST Antialiasing and you'll be fine. It single handedly is the biggest FPS drainer of them all. You can keep high textures, shadows and other features with ease in comparison to that. Start with Post AA and Shadows when it comes to dialing them down first to your liking, if you even need to.

I always, always turn off Motion Blur too. How does motion blur help in a shooter? lol~ I need to shoot my targets you know? Which means I need to see. Motion Blur = Suppression on yourself. lol


----------



## kittyhawk

Sensitivity sky rockets when in vehicles. Is this just me or are you guys getting the same problem


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


It's only the beginning.


Good to know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ApollyonXD*


lol, well, pwning n00bs on day 1 seems to be frowned upon.


This is my first Battlefield game lol. I'm not even that good


----------



## ntherblast

Hate the first sniper rifle that they have for recon


----------



## Herophobic

Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.

????????????????????????????


----------



## Nemesis158

To anyone who Preordered and did not recieve a PWP code in your email, A twitter post by zh1nt0 says you need to contact support: http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~SXvAd


----------



## djpheer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15475665*
> Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> ????????????????????????????


Yeah, for some reason my origin is taking a good 30 seconds after i click it to even load, and then I can't launch the game at all, says re-install. You too?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15475693*
> To anyone who Preordered and did not recieve a PWP code in your email, A twitter post by zh1nt0 says you need to contact support: http://www.tweetdeck.com/twitter/zh1nt0/~SXvAd


interesting I dont think i got a code for that?


----------



## Kreeker

Rush is actually really fun!


----------



## Da1Nonly

So no one has noticed dropped frame rates in the last 24 hours using an AMD gpu?


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kittyhawk;15475506*
> Sensitivity sky rockets when in vehicles. Is this just me or are you guys getting the same problem


Yup. Took me forever to get sensitivities right in this game. Noticed an option under mouse sensitivity options that defaults so the OS can't change mouse sensitivity....meaning my G9X sensitivity buttons won't work. Works like a champ after disabling.

Why the f would they default that...or even make it an option?


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djpheer;15475753*
> Yeah, for some reason my origin is taking a good 30 seconds after i click it to even load, and then I can't launch the game at all, says re-install. You too?


YES, Ive re-installed 3 times today and the same old problem...


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djpheer;15475753*
> Yeah, for some reason my origin is taking a good 30 seconds after i click it to even load, and then I can't launch the game at all, says re-install. You too?


Origin always takes over 30 seconds to load because it's a terrible, terrible program.


----------



## magna224

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15475622*
> Hate the first sniper rifle that they have for recon


Same with me, I have been avoiding recon class because of this even though I really want that SV98.


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15475869*
> Origin always takes over 30 seconds to load because it's a terrible, terrible program.


I agree, I cant even launch the game as of now.


----------



## staryoshi

How do you identify a noob like me? My weapon with the most kills is the SMAW


----------



## Alatar

This "origin activation down atm" stuff is getting pretty ridiculous. Pretty much no one in Europe was able to activate their copy, that just inexcusable.

I just find not being able to play at all on launch day incredibly frustrating.


----------



## PandaAttack

I found out that the join as party functionality is just as hilariously bad as it was in the beta. They literally did NOTHING to it. I tried to get myself and two others into the same server, on the same team and into the same squad last night. Between crashes, battlelog errors and server lag, it took us about 20 minutes to actually get into the game together. The problem? We were on different teams and in different squads almost every time. After about 15 minutes of suiciding and team/squad hopping we sorted it all out and managed to get together and play. That's 35 minutes of messing around just to play with TWO friends. I don't even want to imagine the nightmare it'll turn into when we try to get 15+ people into a game.

I'm really hoping this gets fixed, otherwise my only solution will be to rent a server and kick half my team just so I can play with my friends.

Other than that I'm really enjoying BF3 so far.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience.

????????????????????????????


I installed the game 2 days ago, already beat Campaign, and playing through MP. And when I launch Origin right now, I even got that message. So it isn't just a problem with new users trying to activate right now, it's a _general_ problem with *Origin* right now. No reason users who are already activated should be getting that pop-up, yet I am.


----------



## McGee-zax

Crash, crash, crash, you can only customize when you're dead... and some other really annoying stuff, basically sold us the beta, this game is a disappointment.


----------



## Kreeker

Are attack helicopter missles, peas?


----------



## calavera

Yeah I really think battlelog is a big FAIL. I tried joining with 5 in a party and they split us into different squads and different teams. I can understand the team issue since it's balance thing but having to find my buddies in the squad list and joining takes forever. Battlelog's voice chat is buggy as hell too. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. This is only day 2 of the release so obviously there's a lot to be fixed but it's frustrating.









Also getting random directx errors occasionally. And Tehran highway servers are ALWAYS LAGGY. I dunno why.


----------



## dangman08

OHHH YEAH, 1337 engi baby


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


And Tehran highway servers are ALWAYS LAGGY. I dunno why.


I know same here?!?! Every time.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I love battlelog :/ *sarcasm*

Good Idea in theory, but not working out in real world...
Messages. offline/online status, server status not real time. Often have to refresh the browser to get updates.
I often have to refresh the browser to get things function like the join server button.

Hopefully someone will release a tool like we used in BF2 that makes connecting to servers more useful. LIke seriously!, do I have to sort by PING EVERYTIME!


----------



## Blindrage606

Is there an official OCN BF3 platoon????


----------



## Herophobic

Waaaaaaaay too many problems today. Crashes, disconnects, freezes... Man we give 'em 50 euros for this? They really should not have let this happen. I mean a problem or two, small ones is fine but this... this is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606;15476197*
> Is there an official OCN BF3 platoon????


i think there are a few cause some reached max capacity.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindrage606;15476197*
> Is there an official OCN BF3 platoon????


there's like 3.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15475869*
> Origin always takes over 30 seconds to load because it's a terrible, terrible program.


Same here...

I have it on a darn SSD and it takes 20 seconds too boot, what a joke!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaAttack;15475919*
> I found out that the join as party functionality is just as hilariously bad as it was in the beta. They literally did NOTHING to it. I tried to get myself and two others into the same server, on the same team and into the same squad last night. Between crashes, battlelog errors and server lag, it took us about 20 minutes to actually get into the game together. The problem? We were on different teams and in different squads almost every time. After about 15 minutes of suiciding and team/squad hopping we sorted it all out and managed to get together and play. That's 35 minutes of messing around just to play with TWO friends. I don't even want to imagine the nightmare it'll turn into when we try to get 15+ people into a game.
> 
> I'm really hoping this gets fixed, otherwise my only solution will be to rent a server and kick half my team just so I can play with my friends.
> 
> Other than that I'm really enjoying BF3 so far.


Yeah, we basically just have one of us in the Party join a server, then we manually click on him and "Join friend", not as a party, but join alone. Unlike Beta, it does try to put us in the same team and squad so there IS some improvement.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15474745*
> I can appreciate the sense of reality and immersiveness of this, but being a terrible player it freaks me out and I play even worse than usual when the **** is hitting the fan in those narrow alley ways on Grand Bizarre!


I avoid the alleyway also. Nothing but a crammed firefight with little cover or escape so I tend to fight know the streets and take the junction and highway. Then defend it. Finally got together with a friend and some teammates that wanted to work together a s did great


----------



## oomalikoo

some please explain to me

WHY THE HELL EACH TIME I CHOOSE THE SAME DAMN CLASS THERES DIFFERENT WEAPONS?

I JUST UNLOCKED THE AK47U SCOPE ON ENGINEER AND I CANT EVEN CHOOSE THE AK


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15476720*
> some please explain to me
> 
> WHY THE HELL EACH TIME I CHOOSE THE SAME DAMN CLASS THERES DIFFERENT WEAPONS?
> 
> I JUST UNLOCKED THE AK47U SCOPE ON ENGINEER AND I CANT EVEN CHOOSE THE AK


Each team has different weapons. You need to unlock items for each weapon not class by itself.

EDIT: RU has the AKS-74u and US has the M4A1 for engi.


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos;15476140*
> I love battlelog :/ *sarcasm*
> 
> Good Idea in theory, but not working out in real world...
> Messages. offline/online status, server status not real time. Often have to refresh the browser to get updates.
> I often have to refresh the browser to get things function like the join server button.
> 
> Hopefully someone will release a tool like we used in BF2 that makes connecting to servers more useful. LIke seriously!, do I have to sort by PING EVERYTIME!


I had some issues with it too, especially with parties and whatnot. Shut off your virus proctection and wala everything works correctly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alatar;15475903*
> This "origin activation down atm" stuff is getting pretty ridiculous. Pretty much no one in Europe was able to activate their copy, that just inexcusable.
> 
> I just find not being able to play at all on launch day incredibly frustrating.


No wonder my RU version is not working.


----------



## Psycho666

well...after 3 hours of messing around and reiinstalling, i finally got it to run








at a staggering 14fps with everything set to medium.
so...quad-sli is out of the question








so far it runs best on just 1 core


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15476660*
> I avoid the alleyway also. Nothing but a crammed firefight with little cover or escape so I tend to fight know the streets and take the junction and highway. Then defend it. Finally got together with a friend and some teammates that wanted to work together a s did great


The alley is a gangbang, if you're a sniper you can sit in the bus at one end or sit by the stairs at the other end by Market.
I think ~150 of my kills alone have come just from picking off people from the alley.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15470261*
> they are still issues such as laggy hitboxes, ever realize you could be getting shot at while standing and then go prone, but even when you're prone you're still taking damage? it's because the hitboxes haven't gone prone yet, so the hits are registering. they fixed it compared to how it was in the beta but it still needs work


I'm PRETTY sure that's just server lag, because last night I had a few VERY pleasing rounds on 2 servers that were very smooth. I dropped multiple times immediately after taking shots and I didn't get hit any more when I was on the ground.


----------



## weebeast

Game looks awesome! I also had no lag in the SP, by the way its great too understand those PLR guys. Dice spended some time on those voices to be true. For example in 1 of the SP missions you go a elevator down and throw a flash bang. Before that those PLR guys say, i'm hearing something from the elevator, let's take a look.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weebeast;15477063*
> I also had no lag in the SP


Miracle.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX;15472451*
> The physical warfare pack is only available if you preordered BF3 via Origin.


No its not. I ordered a hard copy from Gamestop and they have them also. AFAIK any preorder gets it.


----------



## Thryack

All these complains and problems make me wish I never preordered the game... It's going to get here in a day or two.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15477199*
> All these complains and problems make me wish I never preordered the game... It's going to get here in a day or two.


Don't dude. Its worth it. There is just some issues is all. It happens. Dice is working on it.


----------



## HometownHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15477289*
> Don't dude. Its worth it. There is just some issues is all. It happens. Dice is working on it.


Meh, I understand what he means. Stuff like this shouldn't happen; there's no reason we should be ok with buying a finished product that's this buggy. The game is phenomenal though, and its well worth everyone's patience for DICE to get the correct fixes out.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack;15477199*
> All these complains and problems make me wish I never preordered the game... It's going to get here in a day or two.


For every person that whines and complains about something, there are hundreds or thousands playing without issues. Obviously some of the bugs in the game everyone will experience, but it's more than playable.

It's the best MP game I've ever played. By far.


----------



## Darkpriest667

how do I change my appearance... its nice to be a black assaulter or a white engineer but what if i want to be a white assaulter and a black engineer.

Begin racist comments from bigots.

But seriously how do i change that stuff


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kerian;15474611*
> Same for me ...
> 
> I just installed the game and when I hit the play button ... Nothing happens ..
> Even tried to log to battlelog and launch a game, it fails ...
> 
> Looks like Origin is down :x


Quote:


> NOTICE Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience. See news for more info.


From battlelog


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667;15477375*
> how do I change my appearance... its nice to be a black assaulter or a white engineer but what if i want to be a white assaulter and a black engineer.
> 
> Begin racist comments from bigots.
> 
> But seriously how do i change that stuff


Lol I don't know what I look like and never pay attention to what other people look like, I'm too busy trying to kill them. Why do you care?


----------



## Kilkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15477289*
> Don't dude. Its worth it. There is just some issues is all. It happens. Dice is working on it.


This.

There are always some drops of tar in even the best of honeypots.
BF3 is in babysteps and the progress is inevitable. As far as I know DICE is one of the best developers out there when it comes to listening their audience and actually implementing the fixes/changes/additions within reason (some sooner some later).

I have a separate browser dedicated for Origin and running no problems at all. Gameplay is better than expected and SP storyline is so far so good.

The way my aging 5870 still eats this game is just astonishing. With Catalyst 11.9 my framerates are 30% better (never seen it below 45fps) than Beta in both, Metro and Caspian border maps (All ultra, 4xMSAA, HBAO) Don´t know about XFire catching up SLI scaling, but improvements with single GPU setups are visible on the ATI side to say the least.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15477393*
> From battlelog


yes I get that WHERE In battleog


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15477362*
> Meh, I understand what he means. Stuff like this shouldn't happen; there's no reason we should be ok with buying a finished product that's this buggy. The game is phenomenal though, and its well worth everyone's patience for DICE to get the correct fixes out.


Things have changed a lot since the beginning of games and programing. These games are getting so complex and have so many options that it's already nearly impossible to experience every single issue before release.

On a functionality level, the game is superb. Glitches in terms of actual gameplay glitches are next to non-existent. I haven't seen a single weird clipping issue, never gotten stuck on an object, and I've yet to feel like the game is unbalanced in any way. Remember being shot through rocks in the Beta? That doesn't happen anymore.

The hardware is another thing that is basically impossible to nail down. There are millions and millions of different hardware combinations that may yield different results.

AMD's CAP 4 is an excellent example that the game it's self doesn't actually seem to be the problem with things like the stuttering. Drivers have made a huge difference for many users.


----------



## Lhino

Activation thing fixed? Getting the game in exactly 1 hour at midnight launch.


----------



## Inverse

...some of you make me wonder if you're PC gamers at all. I've played so many legendary games that begun with issues.

If bugs and issues on launch kept me from enjoying games, I would be a console gamer.

Thief 2 is one of my most favorite games of all time... did it had a smooth launch? Lol~ no.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkpriest667;15477443*
> yes I get that WHERE In battleog


I don't think you can change your skin color, it is tied to each class. Just the way it is.


----------



## FinalB0ss

I have had no issues at all. The game is amazing.


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15477548*
> ...some of you make me wonder if you're PC gamers at all. I've played so many legendary games that begun with issues.
> 
> If bugs and issues on launch kept me from enjoying games, I would be a console gamer.
> 
> Thief 2 is one of my most favorite games of all time... did it had a smooth launch? Lol~ no.


Exactly my thoughts. I guess they weren't around for the DOS and Windows 95/98 days. This is paradise compared to those times.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15477548*
> ...some of you make me wonder if you're PC gamers at all. I've played so many legendary games that begun with issues.
> 
> If bugs and issues on launch kept me from enjoying games, I would be a console gamer.
> 
> Thief 2 is one of my most favorite games of all time... did it had a smooth launch? Lol~ no.


This.

Short term pain, long time enjoyment.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oedstlych;15477608*
> Exactly my thoughts. I guess they weren't around for the DOS and Windows 95/98 days. This is paradise compared to those times.


Sorry but I have to disagree.

Yes, things used to suck more.

Yes, almost every major launch has problems.

That doesn't make the issues going on right now ok. That's really weird logic.

The fact alone that the only way to activate the game is through Origin, and that this facility is currently down, an hour or so before launch across Europe, is ridiculous. It smacks of poor planning.

You can be a loyal PC gamer, used to disappointment. But you don't have to like it, or give a company an easy ride when they screw something up.

I'm not whining about the game, the game is fine. I just don't think people should sit meekly and accept these turns of events without comment.

That said, there's little point complaining here.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Getting game in 1hr 30mins, what drivers do you guys recommend? ty


----------



## Foxdie

I can't even activate it.. and i'm in Canada.. such a shame.


----------



## Herophobic

Well they changed something









now the notice background is not cyan anymore, it's pink!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15477548*
> ...some of you make me wonder if you're PC gamers at all. I've played so many legendary games that begun with issues.
> 
> If bugs and issues on launch kept me from enjoying games, I would be a console gamer.


And yet you wonder/cry why console gaming has taken over basically everything gaming wise and why PC is on the back burner. You answered your own question. The general public, the ones with the money, doesn't have the patience for things like this. Hence why, console gaming is more popular and will continue to be that way.

Hell, i've all but given up on PC gaming reclaiming its former late 90's glory. I just built my rig for a new PC only/preffered games. Beyond that, im on my xbox 360 more


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalB0ss;15477582*
> I have had no issues at all. The game is amazing.


i had no issues till today. maybe i got out of bed the wrong way. but i can't stay in a match for longer than a minute.


----------



## Psycho666

finally got it all working flawless








with Nvidia Inspector i changed some settings and now i have everything set at high, and still have around 80fps








WITH quad-SLI


----------



## Darren9

Only 10k for the medals







, I was looking forward to jumping a couple of ranks expecting the 50k from the beta.


----------



## ignite

Servers down or something? I see activation is but I can't get in a server or Co-op at all.


----------



## McGee-zax

A frickin web browers? srly? more i start this game up the more i feel like a cheap dirty whore.

And to top it off:
Quote:


> Origin activation is down at the moment. We are aware of the issue and working on it. Thank you for your patience. See news for more info.


Yuck! i need a shower.


----------



## ntherblast

I was looking at the dog tags that are unloackable and noticed that there are dog tags for preordering the game. I pre-ordered the game from gamestop but i dont have the pre-order dog tags why is this?


----------



## kcuestag

This has probably been told already, but for those of you who have *stuttering* issues, and have an i7 processor, disable Hyper-Threading on BIOS and it should get rid of all the stuttering issues.

I didn't disable it on mine as I have none at all, but I have seen those who have it can fix it by doing that.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15478367*
> This has probably been told already, but for those of you who have *stuttering* issues, and have an i7 processor, disable Hyper-Threading on BIOS and it should get rid of all the stuttering issues.
> 
> I didn't disable it on mine as I have none at all, but I have seen those who have it can fix it by doing that.


If you have stuttering issues on a CF set up, please check my thread! http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers-overclocking-software/1151112-if-youre-having-stutter-bad-performance.html


----------



## Lhino

Just got the game. No news on activation server being fixed so going to call it a night. Super excited for tomorrow. Before I go, those who bought the Physical warfare edition of Battlefield 3 LE, how big was your box?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15477965*
> And yet you wonder/cry why console gaming has taken over basically everything gaming wise and why PC is on the back burner. You answered your own question. The general public, the ones with the money, doesn't have the patience for things like this. Hence why, console gaming is more popular and will continue to be that way.
> 
> Hell, i've all but given up on PC gaming reclaiming its former late 90's glory. I just built my rig for a new PC only/preffered games. Beyond that, im on my xbox 360 more


Okay? Nothing comes without caveats. You give up a lot for your simplicity. I have patience. If patience gives me rewards I accept it. You know what not having patience nets you? A meager 3 flags in a row on 24 linear player maps. Enjoy, or _deal with it_. That's reality, and I accepted it a long time ago. Some of you really need to as well and you'll be a lot happier. Not trying to be snarky, just real with you.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15478367*
> This has probably been told already, but for those of you who have *stuttering* issues, and have an i7 processor, disable Hyper-Threading on BIOS and it should get rid of all the stuttering issues.
> 
> I didn't disable it on mine as I have none at all, but I have seen those who have it can fix it by doing that.


Does this apply to the first and second gen i7?

I haven't been following this thread, but is the "stuttering" the random drop in fps when you move your mouse or look somewhere else? I'm getting that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;15478636*
> Does this apply to the first and second gen i7?
> 
> I haven't been following this thread, but is the "stuttering" the random drop in fps when you move your mouse or look somewhere else? I'm getting that.


The stuttering is when you feel small lag moments even when you're at +60fps.

If you are at +60fps and don't feel the game smooth, then you have stuttering, and this applies for any processor with Hyper-Threading (i7's).

Try turning it off, maybe it helps you.


----------



## XX55XX

I reached Rank 6 so far. Man, it's going to take forever to do anything...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino;15478566*
> Just got the game. No news on activation server being fixed so going to call it a night. Super excited for tomorrow. Before I go, those who bought the Physical warfare edition of Battlefield 3 LE, how big was your box?


Mate, I'm hearing that the activation issue is fixed.

[EDIT] No, forget that, it isn't.


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15478733*
> The stuttering is when you feel small lag moments even when you're at +60fps.
> 
> If you are at +60fps and don't feel the game smooth, then you have stuttering, and this applies for any processor with Hyper-Threading (i7's).
> 
> Try turning it off, maybe it helps you.


Thanks very much for your help, I'll give it a try.

And I'm just curious, would I see any real world performance difference by disabling it?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axizor;15478819*
> Thanks very much for your help, I'll give it a try.
> 
> And I'm just curious, would I see any real world performance difference by disabling it?


No, in fact, you may lose performance as you'd disable the 4 extra virtual cores the i7 has.

However, people have reported no performance loss at all doing this on BF3.









You won't really see a performance loss in any game.


----------



## flopper

anyone having fun


----------



## KShirza1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666;15478128*
> finally got it all working flawless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with Nvidia Inspector i changed some settings and now i have everything set at high, and still have around 80fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH quad-SLI


now all you need is DX11


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15477965*
> And yet you wonder/cry why console gaming has taken over basically everything gaming wise and why PC is on the back burner. You answered your own question. The general public, the ones with the money, doesn't have the patience for things like this. Hence why, console gaming is more popular and will continue to be that way.
> 
> Hell, i've all but given up on PC gaming reclaiming its former late 90's glory. I just built my rig for a new PC only/preffered games. Beyond that, im on my xbox 360 more


I guess the consoles are a bit easier to program for because there are no hardware variations but they ain't perfect either. Best example lately was the play station network hacking debacle.

Personally I'll be a PC gamer so long as the games keep coming. Some games just need a keyboard and mouse and I prefer centralized servers to the client/host model of the consoles.

I hear there ain't no 64 player maps on xbox either.









Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## l337sft

If anyone was having the maximize to windowed loop bug thing, just turn off fullscreen in the video options. then from windowed mode, change your resolution to something smaller than your native and put it back in fullscreen, your fullscreen should now work, then from there, just change your resolution and hit apply.

Fixed it for me anyway


----------



## Psycho666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1;15478940*
> now all you need is DX11


why? it looks awesome in D10.1, and runs great.
no need for D11 here


----------



## kiwiasian

How many of you have seen a general decline in grades since the release of this game?

lol


----------



## ntherblast

i need help what the hell does the laser designator gadget for the recon do. I keep targeting tanks with it and get 10 points for designating a target but then i wait and nothing happens...


----------



## Ghost23

Dude what.

Playing BF3, check memory, 233mb available of 8gigs LOLWUT.


----------



## NFL

played for a grand total of 16hrs, 32min since release...BF3 has consumed my life (And I'm perfectly okay with that







)


----------



## BradleyW

I've just been down to meadowhall sheffield to buy the game at midnight!!
I also tried running out of the shopping centre with a cardboard cut out of the battlefield soldier but meadowhall maintenance people stopped me so i dropped it and ran into the car lol.
I was crapping myself when these guys just started shouting haha!


----------



## Pandora's Box

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489422536365/

upgrade punkbuster folks. should solve all kicked by admin issues.


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479406*
> I've just been down to meadowhall sheffield to buy the game at midnight!!
> I also tried running out of the shopping centre with a cardboard cut out of the battlefield soldier but meadowhall maintenance people stopped me so i dropped it and ran into the car lol.
> I was crapping myself when these guys just started shouting haha!


You, sir, are awesome.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007;15473499*
> I'm so very, very happy that I received Battlefield 3 a day early today. Even happier with the fact that it ACTIVATED without any proxy or anything. I've been playing the last couple of hours, without a single hitch. It's perfectly content with my sound card, MSI Afterburner, GPU-Z, etc, etc - much more than can be said for Battlefield Bad Company 2.
> 
> I'm only wondering, *how do I take a screenshot?*
> There's a folder for BF3 screenshots in my Documents but is there a key bound for this?
> Also, regarding 3D Vision, is this meant to come in a patch?
> NVIDIA lists BF3 as 3D Vision Ready but clearly no support in-game.


press tilde to open console and type in screenshot.render then press enter


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479406*
> I've just been down to meadowhall sheffield to buy the game at midnight!!
> I also tried running out of the shopping centre with a cardboard cut out of the battlefield soldier but meadowhall maintenance people stopped me so i dropped it and ran into the car lol.
> I was crapping myself when these guys just started shouting haha!


Bah! You should've yelled fornicate the constable and ran out with it!


----------



## Finny

So glad I found this!!!

STOPPED CRASHES, BLACK SCREENS FOR THE MOST PART

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489421801795/1/


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479406*
> I've just been down to meadowhall sheffield to buy the game at midnight!!
> I also tried running out of the shopping centre with a cardboard cut out of the battlefield soldier but meadowhall maintenance people stopped me so i dropped it and ran into the car lol.
> I was crapping myself when these guys just started shouting haha!


you should have stuck with it. almost half of my posters, my bioshock bigdaddy cut out and my fallout 3 cutout were acquired that way. granted i didnt run thru the mall. a friend of mine did but the point is. you should have stuck it out. the stores trash their props anyways.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15479673*
> Bah! You should've yelled fornicate the constable and ran out with it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;15479754*
> you should have stuck with it. almost half of my posters, my bioshock bigdaddy cut out and my fallout 3 cutout were acquired that way. granted i didnt run thru the mall. a friend of mine did but the point is. you should have stuck it out. the stores trash their props anyways.


I know, but they surrounded me by the exit so i threw it at them as a small destraction to help me get out of the mall!


----------



## $ilent

eh im confused...I just bought BF3 on disc for PC, it comes with two discs and my serial number.

I put the disc in, origin opens up, then origin starts downloading an 11GB file. If you need to download the game, whats the point in buying the discs?!


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479819*
> I know, but they surrounded me by the exit so i threw it at them as a small destraction to help me get out of the mall!


Should've taken them all on hand to hand combat!


----------



## g0dsirluis

Hi guys, did one of u had the problem that didnt stop downloading. I have already donwloaded 13.5 GB of 11.4, and its says 100%, and it doesnt stop.

do any of you know how to solve this problem???


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15479921*
> eh im confused...I just bought BF3 on disc for PC, it comes with two discs and my serial number.
> 
> I put the disc in, origin opens up, then origin starts downloading an 11GB file. If you need to download the game, whats the point in buying the discs?!


I had this issue. Close everything!
Open origin and log in.
Leave it open.
put in disc one.
It will ask you to activate game. (Does not matter if you already have)
It will then talk about a download.
The trick is, it will be downloading from the disc.
Confirm it by checking the download speed


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15479923*
> Should've taken them all on hand to hand combat!


I got chatting to a hot chick who worked at the game store. The workers were dressed like army people! Anyway we got talking and i thought hmmm, how can i impress her.

*Looks at cardboard cut out*


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479999*
> I got chatting to a hot chick who worked at the game store. The workers were dressed like army people! Anyway we got talking and i thought hmmm, how can i impress her.
> 
> *Looks at cardboard cut out*










That's awesome xD


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15479967*
> I had this issue. Close everything!
> Open origin and log in.
> Leave it open.
> put in disc one.
> It will ask you to activate game. (Does not matter if you already have)
> It will then talk about a download.
> The trick is, it will be downloading from the disc.
> Confirm it by checking the download speed


Just tried this, and its just started downloading again. Only downloading at 8MB/s wth...


----------



## axizor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15480012*
> Just tried this, and its just started downloading again. Only downloading at 8MB/s wth...


8MB/s? You'll be done before you know it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent;15480012*
> Just tried this, and its just started downloading again. Only downloading at 8MB/s wth...


Good news, your downloading from the disc and you know it


----------



## Aluc13

Does the Single player work? Heard that Origin is down. Which sucks. :/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Good news, your downloading from the disc and you know it










Unless $ilent has the 100Mbps Virgin Media package


----------



## dteg

origin isn't down. it can't redeem new activation codes but thats about it..


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



Originally Posted by *axizor*


8MB/s? You'll be done before you know it.


Mate the file is 11GB...

Also When I went to install it mentioned "Origin is having problems with game activation at this time". So dunno if its worked or not.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Unless $ilent has the 100Mbps Virgin Media package

















I have virgin media 50MB package...and its almost always at my full speed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Unless $ilent has the 100Mbps Virgin Media package

















Haha, true!

$ilent, can you see the light indicater on the CD DVD drive during the transfer? I was at 8mb/s as well and the DVD light was flickering all over









Edit: Open DVD dir and find the setup. Click install and go through the normal process. Should force Origin to install from the DVD.


----------



## axizor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Mate the file is 11GB...

Also When I went to install it mentioned "Origin is having problems with game activation at this time". So dunno if its worked or not.

I have virgin media 50MB package...and its almost always at my full speed.


11GB = 11,000 MB. Roughly.

8MB/s*60s = 480 MB/min.

11,000 / 480 = ~23 minutes.

I consider that pretty quick having only a 400 KB/s internet connection. Took me several hours to download.


----------



## oomalikoo

this game ahs the worst map designers EVER


----------



## oomalikoo

omg thse maps are awful LMAO


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lblsda;15480097*


The good old promote through forum technique? I've done many S.A's on E-Commerce!


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15480086*
> this game ahs the worst map designers EVER


Whatever!!!


----------



## $ilent

Nope, DVD light is not flickering during install, and I went to the dvd directory and started setup to get to this point.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


Whatever!!!


bro, damn near ever map is bottlenecked lmao.

Devians peak on rush for example. What the hell were they thinking with starting level. ITs basically sniper galore and defense just snipe away lmao.

Operation Metro for conquest. Russia will win 99% of the time lmao.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Nope, DVD light is not flickering during install, and I went to the dvd directory and started setup to get to this point.


Well, just download it at 8MB/s. That's the same speed of your DVD player anyway. Don't know what else to suggest. It worked 2nd or 3rd time for me.

Edit: A scottish advert and now someone saying the maps are crap. Is this troll central or something?


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


The good old promote through forum technique? I've done many S.A's on E-Commerce!


Don't quote the dam crap. Also should get my copy today


----------



## $ilent

hmm ill just have to wait.

Oh regarding BF3, whats with the total lack of interest with the midnight purchase?! Dunno about you Bradley in Sheffield and meadowhall, but im about half hour from you andI just been to 24 hr asda, last time I was here for GTA 4 and MW2, we were queuing out the door...There was literally hundreds down each aisle.

Been tonight and at 11,45 I was first person there, and even at midnight there cant have been 30 people in the queue.

What gives?!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


Don't quote the dam crap. Also should get my copy today










Oops, i've now quoted two pieces of crap









Edit: @ Silent, Yeah i had around 50+ in meadowhall.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15480186*
> Oops, i've now quoted two pieces of crap


Dam, looks like I did the same


----------



## g0dsirluis

I wold be very happy if I had those download speeds, I im downloading at 130 kbps Max, and even had problems downloading, i have been downloading the game since the launch, and have some kind of error a have donwloaded 13.5 GB of 11.4 im realy pissed.


----------



## driftingforlife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *g0dsirluis*


I wold be very happy if I had those download speeds, I im downloading at 130 kbps Max, and even had problems downloading, i have been downloading the game since the launch, and have some kind of error a have donwloaded 13.5 GB of 11.4 im realy pissed.


Don't hate the game, hate EA and their rubbish software.


----------



## auroraborealis

I'm having a problem installing the game from disc. I have the limited edition, and when I went to install, it said I had to install the latest version of Origin. Fine. I do so. Then I have to do some download (despite having the dvd?), then it says "Ready to install." I click the button. It pretends to install for a minute, then goes back to saying "Ready to install." It does this over and over again.

Anyone have an idea why it does this and/or how to get it to work? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *driftingforlife*


Dam, looks like I did the same










No you would have to quote yourself and that scottish advert


----------



## $ilent

50...is that in Game I take it?

I dunno I just think that like 30 people is pretty poor turnout. Especially for the likes of GTA and MW2, they were good games, but the hype is around bf3 this year.

I was expecting thousands


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *auroraborealis*


I'm having a problem installing the game from disc. I have the limited edition, and when I went to install, it said I had to install the latest version of Origin. Fine. I do so. Then I have to do some download (despite having the dvd?), then it says "Ready to install." I click the button. It pretends to install for a minute, then goes back to saying "Ready to install." It does this over and over again.

Anyone have an idea why it does this and/or how to get it to work? Thanks in advance!


I had this issue. Close everything!
Open origin and log in.
Leave it open.
put in disc one.
It will ask you to activate game. (Does not matter if you already have)
It will then talk about a download.
The trick is, it will be downloading from the disc.
Confirm it by checking the download speed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


50...is that in Game I take it?

I dunno I just think that like 30 people is pretty poor turnout. Especially for the likes of GTA and MW2, they were good games, but the hype is around bf3 this year.

I was expecting thousands


No that was 2 Game stores and gamestation all put together.
Jeez that chick was hot in Game who i tried to impress. She was totally into me. (The other half did not like that, nor did she like being called at half 11. "Hiya love, drive me to meadowhall". "But you live 5 minutes away??"....."I know....drive me pleeeeezzzz?". Something along those lines.

Anyway am up at 8am, back to meadowhall. Gotta grab some cash and sort stuff out. Hopefully i will be able to make a start in SP. Night everyone!


----------



## $ilent

@auro go in your DVD directory and select Setup, it should open up Origin then start installing/downloading.

The fact you need to download even though you have the disc is baffling...im in same position as you.

@bradley, she cant of been impressed when you took the cardboard cut out...lol Night lad, send me a message if you fancy playing tomorrow!


----------



## Cukies

Does OCN have a BF3 server?

Edit:NVM


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


@auro go in your DVD directory and select Setup, it should open up Origin then start installing/downloading.

The fact you need to download even though you have the disc is baffling...im in same position as you.

@bradley, she cant of been impressed when you took the cardboard cut out...


Wonder why my game installed from disc second time round?


----------



## Arizonian

Ok downloaded everything signed up and in. Go to join multiplayer and screen goes to black. What gives?


----------



## Artev

is the game laggy for everyone? some servers seem ok, but a bunch seem pretty laggy, and i havent really played a clean lag free game yet. I just am making sure this is normal and that there's nothing wrong w/ my system


----------



## NFL

Another driver crash...seriously, it's getting old. I'd like nothing more then to play the game and not have to worry that my drivers will tank


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artev*


is the game laggy for everyone? some servers seem ok, but a bunch seem pretty laggy, and i havent really played a clean lag free game yet. I just am making sure this is normal and that there's nothing wrong w/ my system


Many report this. Keep trying different servers.


----------



## mad87645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auroraborealis;15480249*
> I'm having a problem installing the game from disc. I have the limited edition, and when I went to install, it said I had to install the latest version of Origin. Fine. I do so. Then I have to do some download (despite having the dvd?), then it says "Ready to install." I click the button. It pretends to install for a minute, then goes back to saying "Ready to install." It does this over and over again.
> 
> Anyone have an idea why it does this and/or how to get it to work? Thanks in advance!


mines done that, but it actually installs from the disk and doesnt download anything. Just says that for reasons i dont understand.

Installing now, cant wait


----------



## Cukies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artev;15480366*
> is the game laggy for everyone? some servers seem ok, but a bunch seem pretty laggy, and i havent really played a clean lag free game yet. I just am making sure this is normal and that there's nothing wrong w/ my system


I think it depends on the server/game settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mad87645;15480401*
> mines done that, but it actually installs from the disk and doesnt download anything. Just says that for reasons i dont understand.
> 
> Installing now, cant wait


This is exactly what i experienced.


----------



## ljason8eg

Battlelog is a slow and clunky pile of junk, just like the beta. If they nuked that and fixed whatever is causing the server lag this would be epic.


----------



## mad87645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


This is exactly what i experienced.


yeah, i was actually confused to begin, because it said i was downloading at 3MBps and my speed doesnt go above 300kBps


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Artev*


is the game laggy for everyone? some servers seem ok, but a bunch seem pretty laggy, and i havent really played a clean lag free game yet. I just am making sure this is normal and that there's nothing wrong w/ my system


Some maps in particular are more laggy than others, the Tehran Highway map was the worst offender for me, was rubber banding all over the place, even with a 21ms ping...


----------



## PrototypeT800

Is anyone else having an issue with the game just crashing at startup sometimes and the game freezing?


----------



## EVILNOK

I've been trying to stick to 3-4 lag free ( for me anyway) servers I've found. The only problem I have with BF3 is game crashes. usually the very 1st match I play after launching Origin will crash before I even get into the server. Then a few random times here and there after that. I really don't have a problem with battlelog. Its kind of starting to grow on me. Overall I'm having a great time in BF3.


----------



## Clawbog

Whos idea was it to make an uphill close quarters fight on Metro conquest???? It's seriously almost impossible to take the control point...

Also, does anyone have any tips on leveling jets faster? =\ It takes forever... and I only have like 1300 points...


----------



## $ilent

Had my first crash...bout 60 seconds in! not bad.

Dropped gpu clocks down to stock, gonna try doing gpu driver update (if there is new driver past 285.38?)


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Whos idea was it to make an uphill close quarters fight on Metro conquest???? It's seriously almost impossible to take the control point...

Also, does anyone have any tips on leveling jets faster? =\\ It takes forever... and I only have like 1300 points...


just have to get kills.... To level the jets up I kept go up to a high altitude and then dropping and shooting the crap out of tanks and it would disable them. Even if you have to dive bomb the tank for points it will level you up, then when you have heat seekers your all set.

To everyone else experiencing game crashing, I have been playing alot since it released and it has never crashed on me. Im using the most up to date nvidia drivers too.


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Whos idea was it to make an uphill close quarters fight on Metro conquest???? It's seriously almost impossible to take the control point...

Also, does anyone have any tips on leveling jets faster? =\\ It takes forever... and I only have like 1300 points...


I been to one Conquest Metro... I said GEEZUS! THIS IS INSANELY CHAOS!
All you hear is blasting gunshots. Madmen!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg;15480408*
> Battlelog is a slow and clunky pile of junk, just like the beta. If they nuked that and fixed whatever is causing the server lag this would be epic.


And how is it slow? Its in a browser for gods sakes.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


just have to get kills.... To level the jets up I kept go up to a high altitude and then dropping and shooting the crap out of tanks and it would disable them. Even if you have to dive bomb the tank for points it will level you up, then when you have heat seekers your all set.


I have the heat seekers, but they're pretty much useless for me. =\\ Every time I get a lock, flares come up and nothing happens..


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Had my first crash...bout 60 seconds in! not bad.

Dropped gpu clocks down to stock, gonna try doing gpu driver update (if there is new driver past 285.38?)


285.62 are the latest drivers.


----------



## NoGuru

Just played for four hours and only one server crashed on me and the game plays really well. O Metro was a bit laggy though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


Another driver crash...seriously, it's getting old. I'd like nothing more then to play the game and not have to worry that my drivers will tank


I've had that happen on launch.....
I swear I crashed and rebooted for over 2 hours till it finally worked and didn't crash~
I solved it by going to SLI; for some reason SLI won't crash for me; but single card wise it would crash when loading the game

I've doen some googling and apparently it has something to do with windows power management cycling through the voltages and clocks thus crashing the drivers or somethng~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


Had my first crash...bout 60 seconds in! not bad.

Dropped gpu clocks down to stock, gonna try doing gpu driver update (if there is new driver past 285.38?)


I dont' think so~
I've tried dropping to stock clocks and stock volts before but the crashes woudl still happen
as i said above; only way I solved it was activating SLI on my system


----------



## dteg

i've yet to crash yet







<3 AMD/ATI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I been to one Conquest Metro... I said GEEZUS! THIS IS INSANELY CHAOS!
All you hear is blasting gunshots. Madmen!


its a great place to get tons of points and level up fast though..


----------



## Ghost23

So does this game have a memory leak?

233mb free...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


this game ahs the worst map designers EVER


I concur.

They're nice, but they're nothing compared to BF2 maps. When Back to Karkand comes out, that's all I'm going to probably play.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15480086*
> this game ahs the worst map designers EVER


Why's that? I quite like Op Metro and Caspian Boarder. Kharg Island is pretty cool too.
Quote:


> They're nice, but they're nothing compared to BF2 maps. When Back to Karkand comes out, that's all I'm going to probably play.


I suppose - but totally improvement over BC2. Not a single map in that game I enjoyed as thoroughly as these.


----------



## ?Dirty?

i found a ranked server with every weap/vehicle upgrade unlocked , pm if u want the link


----------



## auroraborealis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15480290*
> I had this issue. Close everything!
> Open origin and log in.
> Leave it open.
> put in disc one.
> It will ask you to activate game. (Does not matter if you already have)
> It will then talk about a download.
> The trick is, it will be downloading from the disc.
> Confirm it by checking the download speed


Thanks for the help! It seems like it's working now, but we'll have to wait and see.

Also, I would just like to put this out there, at the the risk of repeating something that may have already been said:

Origin = Steam - (Everything good about Steam)^x

..where x = amount of time you have to spend dealing with it.


----------



## $ilent

gotta love sitting 20 feet below the ground and being unable to get out.


----------



## Zzari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


gotta love sitting 20 feet below the ground and being unable to get out.


suicide


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Anyone running Eyefinity? Perhaps its just my FoV - but I can't get the icons to appear correctly onscreen. My friendlies and enemies icons don't show up and when they do - they flicker for a second as SQUISHED icons.

So every game I've played till Rank 8 just now has been as if I have a hardcore mode hybrid. I have to physically see and identify the enemy soldier before I start to shoot even in a regular game because hell if I know it's a teammate.










Also, about 90% of the time the sun is blinding me or the lights in hallways throw me off. One of the levels, I forget its name, had yellow lights in the passageway and I was like this is stupid.


----------



## northbayvallejo

anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## $ilent

like what? bf3? no


----------



## Ghost23

Battlefield
We have resolved the networking issues that were affecting PC users. Multiplayer and Origin authentication services have returned to normal.

Please accept our apologies for this inconvenience.

^ From the official BF3 Facebook page.


----------



## $ilent

am i only person wishing there was 24/7 large conquest on metro?


----------



## CallsignVega

Wow, the single player in BF3 is just spectacularly awful. It would have been better if they didn't include SP at all and kept it 100% MP.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Wow, the single player in BF3 is just spectacularly awful. It would have been better if they didn't include SP at all and kept it 100% MP.


C'mon now, it's not all too awful. What don't you like about it?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


C'mon now, it's not all too awful. What don't you like about it?


Haha ya that's just a gross exaggeration. I don't know what people were expecting, I found it enjoyable and that's all I expected.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


am i only person wishing there was 24/7 large conquest on metro?


Screw that. That is a nade fest from hell. Reminds me of infinite respawn on Dust2.


----------



## crizthakidd

how can i play singleplayer without connecting online? i wanna take it to a monitor downstairs. i know offline mode in origin, but wont i still need to get to battlelog to click play or can i get around it


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Wow, the single player in BF3 is just spectacularly awful. It would have been better if they didn't include SP at all and kept it 100% MP.


Seriously missing what was so wrong with it..


----------



## Hexa

I didn't like SP either. Duke Nukem Forever had a better single player experience AND you could even move off the beaten path more so in it then you could in Battlefield 3. The ONLY reason people like this SP at all is b/c it's Dice and the graphics are so omg amazing.

With that said the multiplayer owns all


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I didn't like SP either. Duke Nukem Forever had a better single player experience AND you could even move off the beaten path more so in it then you could in Battlefield 3. The ONLY reason people like this SP at all is b/c it's Dice and the graphics are so omg amazing.

With that said the multiplayer owns all










I generally enjoyed the single player, DICE made or not.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Battlefield
We have resolved the networking issues that were affecting PC users. Multiplayer and Origin authentication services have returned to normal.

Please accept our apologies for this inconvenience.

^ From the official BF3 Facebook page.


Can you give me some info what this means? what are they actually fixing with this update or whatever it was?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Can you give me some info what this means? what are they actually fixing with this update or whatever it was?










This is the only information they gave, hoping this means even less lag, or no lag !


----------



## chrisys93

Here I am at nearly 97% download of BF3 with a measly 20-50 kb/s download speed. *** is going on with origin?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Seriously missing what was so wrong with it..


Little scripted corridors that you don't dare stray 5 feet from and goofy little "events" where you have to spam the space bar and E button to climb and punch "baddies". I think the original Wolfenstein had better enemy AI, and definitely more enemy models lol. A very trite SP experience designed for people who think Michael Bay movies are worth watching.







A huge dumbing-down of gaming that continues to go on...

Unlike BF3, you could actually shoot the dog in Wolf 3D haha


----------



## Hexa

I have yet to do any co-op missions and would like to give em a shot now. Anyone wanna run some with me? I don't have a mic set up atm though


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I have yet to do any co-op missions and would like to give em a shot now. Anyone wanna run some with me? I don't have a mic set up atm though










I'm about to go to sleep, but GL. Most of the time I get paired up with idiots. Don't do the heli one unless you know the guy your are doing it with!


----------



## Hexa

Oh so it will place you with people? I thought I had to get a group together before hand or something.


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


Oh so it will place you with people? I thought I had to get a group together before hand or something.


Its two player. You can get a friend, or do matchmaking. It's pretty instant if you do matchmaking. But you can't type to the other guy which sucks.


----------



## pchow05

how do you fly the heli?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


how do you fly the heli?


Really..?


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


am i only person wishing there was 24/7 large conquest on metro?


No. This map is fun as hell. And because its so small and congested its probably going to be the best map to rack up kills. I would enjoy this as well.

I don't really like the large maps like fire storm or kharg. they're way too large. i run into someone like every 5 minutes. And large maps usually = more campers.

So far my favorite maps are probably Seinne crossing, Metro, Grand Bazaar and Damavand Peak. I haven't really had a chance to play too much though so may b I'll change my mind. Also I seem to like Rush mode in general because its very linear and theres only so many ways through as opposed to conquest where its just running from cap pt to cap pt with some gunfire between.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Game is amazing. Runs amazing maxed out it my system @ 1440p. So far not a single server with lag. Have not played to much but so far i am very very impressed. GPUs 100% load both of them CPU is ~ 75%-80%.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Game is amazing. Runs amazing maxed out it my system @ 1440p. So far not a single server with lag. Have not played to much but so far i am very very impressed. GPUs 100% load both of them CPU is ~ 75%-80%.


What kind of fps are you seeing?


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Really..?


He is one of the guys that gets a group of five killed five feet off the ground. haha


----------



## Hawk777th

Is the lag any better? Can you recommend any servers that are decent for 64 players?


----------



## pchow05

I'm legitimately asking, how do you fly a heli. I havent had much time to play cause of work.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


What kind of fps are you seeing?


I have no idea. I just know it never lagged in any way and feels and runs butter smooth. Should i care about fps. I would assume at least 50fps+


----------



## Finny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


I'm legitimately asking, how do you fly a heli. I havent had much time to play cause of work.


Check out youtube. They have tutorials out that are okay.


----------



## pchow05

thanks repped.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I have no idea. I just know it never lagged in any way and feels and runs butter smooth. Should i care about fps. I would assume at least 50fps+


Just curious cause of the crazy high resolution.


----------



## Ducky

Anyone have any insight as to why I can't pull up ping on a server before I join from the browser? The 'Ping column' on all the servers have '--'

This sucks, I'm getting some serious rubber banding, making things far from playable.


----------



## theturbofd

I'll leave this here I got called a hacker :/


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


I'll leave this here I got called a hacker :/










You spotted them all with thermal and they yell hacks? This isn't COD kids, lol.

I know the







may appear for this statement but come on, you know I had too.

Feel free to add my soldier, llabons, and we can play some matches!

AND YOU ARE FROM PHILLY!!!! WOOT lol just noticed


----------



## djriful

Is DICE going to address those hacking accounts? I'm seeing a lot of 3-6 hours play with rank 40 + gazillion scores...


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Is DICE going to address those hacking accounts? I'm seeing a lot of 3-6 hours play with rank 40 + gazillion scores...


Probably in the patch that they claim is coming shortly.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Probably in the patch that they claim is coming shortly.


Any ETA? How long is "shortly" ?


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


Any ETA? How long is "shortly" ?


http://www.overclock.net/video-game-...xes-patch.html

Saw it in there, I am just assuming that hacker updates will be included.


----------



## markag

Awesome! Got myself on the list for Top Engineer on the 3rd OCN platoon!!!


----------



## Thrasher1016

How do you get all those custom tags I keep seeing, specifically the BF2 legacy tag?

Thanks! 








-T


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thrasher1016*


How do you get all those custom tags I keep seeing, specifically the BF2 legacy tag?

Thanks! 








-T


Make sure you have BF2 Veteran status on your Battlelog acct. Then go into dogtags it will be there.


----------



## Hotcarl

guys who are having issues with battlelog in chrome, if you have the better pop up blocker addon, it interferes with battlelog


----------



## Vrait

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pchow05*


thanks repped.


With a mouse and WASD. Mouse lets you roll and pitch. WASD lets you hover and rotate.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markag*


Awesome! Got myself on the list for Top Engineer on the 3rd OCN platoon!!!











Nice! 
I have the top Recon score, 109451.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



NOTICE If you have been "kicked by admin" from a server, please go here to update Punkbuster. Thank you for your patience.


This worked for me! =D im so happy now!


----------



## srsdude

Guys

I need someone to play battlefield 3 with, as in, we get 4 people in an in-game squad and try to take on various roles within the game and cooperate. I prefer teamspeak, I have a local server that is usually up.

My favorite maps are Caspian Border and Grand Bazaar , although I'm willing to play on firestorm/tehran highway/metro.

Anyone interested - add me on steam, skype, origin, whatever,or PM me, as keeping track of this thread will be hard.
peace


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markag*


Awesome! Got myself on the list for Top Engineer on the 3rd OCN platoon!!!











Random question, has this group been approved by OCN staff?


----------



## scotishhaggis

Just had to rebuild my PC. Due it not wanting to work with my ssd setup. So back to the good old mechanical disk. Other that issue I can Max out the single player spec so am happy.

Add me if you want stuffshaggis

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreeker

Was just playing on the OCN server.

They were stacking the other team with 5 more than the other. Do you scrubs honestly think you are good? You guys are a great representation of the community.


----------



## Swift Castiel

The people who play on it might not be people from this site.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## TG_bigboss

I think the OCN server needs a password so its just us. =)


----------



## Kerian

After an evening of rage against EA because Origin activation was down, I was able to play a couple of games this morning.

OMG the game is gorgeous ... I wonder how they managed to pull this off !
BETA was bugged as hell, but the release version is bugs free !
I guess this is safe to say that BF3 is the most amazing FPS ever !! Sounds, graphics, maps, 64 players .. Everything is there !!!

Moreover I didn't have any problems with drivers.
Smooth silk gameplay.

For the record : 
[email protected] Mhz + 11.10 preview 3 + CAP 4
HT ON
Everything maxed out = 70 FPS at the worst I've seen.

No stuttering either.

The only downside is that I have to work all day ...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Is it me or BF3 really hard on GPU temps? im get 75C in some places and almost always after a match when its just the score..I don't mind it but never had i had my GPU go to 75 before.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


I think the OCN server needs a password so its just us. =)


I was thinking the same exact thing.


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


After an evening of rage against EA because Origin activation was down, I was able to play a couple of games this morning.

OMG the game is gorgeous ... I wonder how they managed to pull this off !
BETA was bugged as hell, but the release version is bugs free !
I guess this is safe to say that BF3 is the most amazing FPS ever !! Sounds, graphics, maps, 64 players .. Everything is there !!!

Moreover I didn't have any problems with drivers.
Smooth silk gameplay.

For the record : 
[email protected] Mhz + 11.10 preview 3 + CAP 4
HT ON
Everything maxed out = 70 FPS at the worst I've seen.

No stuttering either.

The only downside is that I have to work all day ...


I've heard HT should be turned off for better performance.


----------



## Ubeermench

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Is it me or BF3 really hard on GPU temps? im get 75C in some places and almost always after a match when its just the score..I don't mind it but never had i had my GPU go to 75 before.


It is. My 570's run at 68-75


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markag*


Awesome! Got myself on the list for Top Engineer on the 3rd OCN platoon!!!











it looks like me... I think


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


I've heard HT should be turned off for better performance.


I didn't feel te need to disable it.
Game is smooth


----------



## Lhino

Installing now! Excitement is building!

Wow my pc sounds so weird while installing.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Is it me or BF3 really hard on GPU temps? im get 75C in some places and almost always after a match when its just the score..I don't mind it but never had i had my GPU go to 75 before.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*


It is. My 570's run at 68-75


My 580 max temp is 70c but I also have my H100 setup as intake so maybe it would be a little lower.


----------



## DraXxus1549

Hey I have been playing and loving this game but one thing still confuses me, is it possible to destroy the AA emplacements? It seems like I have tried over and over to destroy them and I have been unable too. Is this a bug or how its meant to be?


----------



## Lhino

Wow a 472 meg patch. Is this the day one or is there a new patch as well?


----------



## magicase

Stupid question. How does activation work? Can you use the same serial on multiple PCs or can you only use it on 1 PC?


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:



Originally Posted by *magicase*


Stupid question. How does activation work? Can you use the same serial on multiple PCs or can you only use it on 1 PC?


It's tied to your Origin account. Just like a Starcraft 2 serial is tied to a Battle.net account. You can play it on any PC after logging into Origin and downloading the game client, but not at the same time in two places obviously.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Wow a 472 meg patch. Is this the day one or is there a new patch as well?


Pretty sure that's the day one-- I didn't get a new update.


----------



## Backfat

Previous error said "something went wrong on the EA backend" lol...


----------



## marduke83

Can't connect on either my PC or ps3.. Same message as Backfat.

Edit* from Battlelog 'NOTICE We are going to perform maintenance to improve stability for all platforms on our servers. Therefore, online connectivity will be down from 8:00 to 9:00 UTC. Thank you for your patience.'


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *marduke83*


Can't connect on either my PC or ps3.. Same message as Backfat.


NOTICE We are going to perform maintenance to improve stability for all platforms on our servers. Therefore, online connectivity will be down from 8:00 to 9:00 UTC. Thank you for your patience.

Heads up guys ^


----------



## NoTiCe

Ranked 123 in Recon worldwide. Thought I'd brag about my Recon rank since servers are down







.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Is it me or BF3 really hard on GPU temps? im get 75C in some places and almost always after a match when its just the score..I don't mind it but never had i had my GPU go to 75 before.


Mine hovers around 80c, even with fan speed bumped up


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoTiCe*


Ranked 123 in Recon worldwide. Thought I'd brag about my Recon rank since servers are down







.


Cool beans.









You're probably rank 115 or something if you take into account the few hackers out there. I saw a dude on Battlelog with 12k kills and 22 minutes of game time lol.


----------



## psyside

Guys, anyone can link me that latest punkbuster exe? thanks!


----------



## oedstlych

BF3 Punkbuster

Click the link to pbsetup.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

After the midnight launch in the UK, I sat for an hour and a half trying to activate my copy of the game. Just as I was about to give up, it worked.

Did some of the first SP mission. It seems really uninspired. Looks lovely, but just seemed dull.

Got a round on 64 Conq Demavend Dam (or w/ever). Oh God, was that epic. I got a double kill and two 80 point assists in the first five minutes with a well placed grenade, closely followed by a flag cap.

Right now I really resent everything that I have to do between now and sitting at my PC later.


----------



## psyside

Yo dude, thanks.....but im not sure thats the same installation which EA/DICE had on their servers


----------



## oedstlych

I got the link from Battlelog.


----------



## Romanrp

Hey, I got my copy this morning from amazon uk, I was meant to get the SPECACT kit but I cant find anything in the box or on the box about it, what do I do?

nevermind, I read my emails and its all good


----------



## psyside

:O

Ok then thanks, i was confused, and tought the exe on their site is not aviable atm because of the maintance, when i started battlelog today, it was on the main page, now is in the news section, that confused me a bit, thanks anyway


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oedstlych*


I got the link from Battlelog.


Indeed. The pb setup program doesn't include updated files or anything. It just allows the user to manually connect to the update servers. If you are running the most recent pbsetup.exe and it is saying you're up to date, then you're up to date. PB issues can also be caused by the version the server is using.


----------



## ChosenLord

OH I'M SO IN!!

EPIC game! played for 6 hours yesterday.

Tonight you will be hunted!


----------



## frankth3frizz

You Tube  



 
a little video i made of me playing team death match, TDM IS FUN! spawning prevents people from just camping.


----------



## Romanrp

Anyone know where can I edit my uniform? I looked everywhere on battlelog and I cant find it.


----------



## Backfat

Mortars are overpowered. Alone not so much, have two or more, and an outdoor mcom will never be disarmed if they are on the attacking team. They either need to tone down the damage, or make the reload time much MUCH longer. What is it now, 5 seconds? I've seen videos of guys racking up over 20 kills without ever being 100m from an enemy.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Romanrp*


Anyone know where can I edit my uniform? I looked everywhere on battlelog and I cant find it.


In game go to the loadout and customize.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


In game go to the loadout and customize.


Thanks


----------



## Zcypot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lgtX3n4E9A

a little video i made of me playing team death match, TDM IS FUN! spawning prevents people from just camping.  
no sound, did you record this with MSI AB?

Edit: is that the M4?

How is it? I fell in love with the scar for close combat.

I was defending a doorway leading to a point and the reload time is soo short!

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lhino

I barely drop below 60 FPS (okay maybe once in a blue moon, but never below 55) with everything ultra with no AA, AF 16X @ 1920x1080p. I am experiencing stuttering though







. Is there really no other way to stop the stutter other than turning HT off?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I barely drop below 60 FPS (okay maybe once in a blue moon, but never below 55) with everything ultra with no AA, AF 16X @ 1920x1080p. I am experiencing stuttering though







. Is there really no other way to stop the stutter other than turning HT off?


First of all I'd try turning HT OFF, if it doesn't help, then we would think about other things.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


I barely drop below 60 FPS (okay maybe once in a blue moon, but never below 55) with everything ultra with no AA, AF 16X @ 1920x1080p. I am experiencing stuttering though







. Is there really no other way to stop the stutter other than turning HT off?


Yep turn HT off, worked wonders for me SOO much smoother. About not dropping below 60 fps, nor do I usually but just wait till you get on a large map and up in a heli looking down at the whole map, I drop to the mid 30s


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


@auro go in your DVD directory and select Setup, it should open up Origin then start installing/downloading.

The fact you need to download even though you have the disc is baffling...im in same position as you.

@bradley, she cant of been impressed when you took the cardboard cut out...lol Night lad, send me a message if you fancy playing tomorrow!


Send me your Origin name via a PM.


----------



## Kerian

Does anyone know how to change the soldier's name ?


----------



## Platonium

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kerian*


Does anyone know how to change the soldier's name ?


http://www.origin.com/change-id


----------



## Backfat

Man this game makes me rage already. I don't think I'll like a new BF game more than I did the original Bad Company. This feels too much like CoD + tanks to me.

Anybody know if you can sell your BF account/game lol?


----------



## mikejf

Im having problems with this game online it keeps saying cannot connect to server i have the game fully updated i did a update of punkbuster i have uninstalled and re-installed i have cliked the repair game option in origin and made my firewall allows the game so as far as i can see i dont understand why i cant play a online game has anyone here got any ideas?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Is it me or BF3 really hard on GPU temps? im get 75C in some places and almost always after a match when its just the score..I don't mind it but never had i had my GPU go to 75 before.


wow your lucky. I have a EVGA gtx 580 superclocked with the stock evaporative cooler and fan and the load temp for these cards is about 89c. Makes me want some water cooling haha.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Platonium*


http://www.origin.com/change-id


Awesome thanks


----------



## McAlberts

So I went recon last night and for two headshots with one bullet. just saw a head pop over a rock and fired, never saw the second guy. Wish I could of recorded it as it was from some distance.

Anyone else done this yet and actually recorded it? It felt good as I suck at sniping.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


So I went recon last night and for two headshots with one bullet. just saw a head pop over a rock and fired, never saw the second guy. Wish I could of recorded it as it was from some distance.

Anyone else done this yet and actually recorded it? It felt good as I suck at sniping.


Did it on the beta a few times but haven't recorded it. Haven't played recon much on the final game yet. Very satisfying when it does happen, even more so if both of them are moving.


----------



## openchut82

Can you change the amount of persons to start a game? If so, how? I am currently using the latest version of Procon. I have a 32 man server.


----------



## Mr. 13

Does anime here enjoy swine crossing and canals?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


wow your lucky. I have a EVGA gtx 580 superclocked with the stock evaporative cooler and fan and the load temp for these cards is about 89c. Makes me want some water cooling haha.


Just put your fan @ around 50% and no problems


----------



## marduke83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


Does anime here enjoy swine crossing and canals?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


auto correct fail?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


Does anime here enjoy swine crossing and canals?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Best post ever.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


Does anime here enjoy swine crossing and canals?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## Sam1990

Anyone else having game crashes randomly every once in awhile, mainly when you enter a tank, jet, or chopper?


----------



## fashric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Man this game makes me rage already. I don't think I'll like a new BF game more than I did the original Bad Company. This feels too much like CoD + tanks to me.

Anybody know if you can sell your BF account/game lol?


It plays nothing like Call of Duty. The movement and pace is a lot more limited and slower.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sam1990*


Anyone else having game crashes randomly every once in awhile, mainly when you enter a tank, jet, or chopper?


The game locks up my pc every now and then and then resumes normally. Rare cases where PC stays in a hardlock.


----------



## rivaldog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fashric*


It plays nothing like Call of Duty. The movement and pace is a lot more limited and slower.


You're insane lol.... If I had the HDD space to record the 3 straight hours I got to play last night, not a single person would ever say the game is slower than CoD again. That just doesn't make sense, it's really not slower, you just have to put thought in you're actions, and if that slows you down that's you and not the game.

Anyways, to any one having the punkbuster issue, I HAVE SOLVED THE PROBLEM!

Step 1: Delete the "pb" folder in your Battlefield 3 installation folder.
Step 2: Download the pbsetup
Step 3: Run PBsetup and Add battlefield 3 to your games
Step 4: Click BF3, select "Check For Updates," and have fun!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rivaldog*


You're insane lol.... If I had the HDD space to record the 3 straight hours I got to play last night, not a single person would ever say the game is slower than CoD again. That just doesn't make sense, it's really not slower, you just have to put thought in you're actions, and if that slows you down that's you and not the game.


Couldn't agree more. I'm not saying it plays like CoD, but for the short time I was online last night, it felt fast!! Not like the slow plod of BF2, but seriously zippy! Feels good bro.


----------



## smartasien

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zcypot*


no sound, did you record this with MSI AB?

Edit: is that the M4?

How is it? I fell in love with the scar for close combat.

I was defending a doorway leading to a point and the reload time is soo short!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Nswxmdx5o


pretty sure its not that the scars too good but that those players are too bad. i would never just rush fwd.. knowing my teammates just died in front of me. if they were rly good, they'd have thrown a nade into ur corner to flush u out.


----------



## Savag3

Alright guys I need some help. My buddy just built his first rig, I helped him build it, helped him get everything setup. Then he decided the first thing he wanted to install was BF3. He did so and everything went smoothly (except origin not letting him change his install path) but now whenever he tries to run the game he gets this error every time:

"The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86(32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher"

I've tried searching around, and can't find anything. I just need to get this figured out so I can get back to playing on my own rig


----------



## BradleyW

I'd like to ask you all wether or not you've noticed that everything has a green and red/orage tint to it on the night missions in SP? I want to ask so i can determine if my monitor settings are off or it's just how the game looks.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


Alright guys I need some help. My buddy just built his first rig, I helped him build it, helped him get everything setup. Then he decided the first thing he wanted to install was BF3. He did so and everything went smoothly (except origin not letting him change his install path) but now whenever he tries to run the game he gets this error every time:

"The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86(32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher"

I've tried searching around, and can't find anything. I just need to get this figured out so I can get back to playing on my own rig










I hope he is not running Windows XP or 32 bit.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

So after tweaking my settings, and taking a sick day from work to play all day yesterday I am finally starting to get the hang of things.

Most maps feel like they're completely uncoordinated even with the squads since most people just run off and do their own thing.

Anyone here from the Northeast feel like squading up and having some coordinated fun with voice coms? I can play medic, ammo-giver or engineer. (prefer medic or engineer though, I have no problem hanging back and reviving and distributing healthpacks)

My name on Origin is themadhatterxxx ....I usually play after work between 7PM - midnight...will probably be playing altleast 16 hours on saturday. LOL


----------



## Davayy

can anyone not log in to origin? I keep getting invalid password, even though i've set it up on auto-log in and i accessed the beta that way..


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Davayy*


can anyone not log in to origin? I keep getting invalid password, even though i've set it up on auto-log in and i accessed the beta that way..


I m able to login.


----------



## Jarobata

Logged in last night, got rubber banding immediately, logged off and played BC2. UGH


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone getting the eternal joining server and then it does nothing?

Also, i have quit out of BF3 and tried to log out of Origin but it still says BF3 is open and i have to close it.....any help? Its not in task manager.


----------



## BradleyW

Color anyone?


----------



## jackeyjoe

I seem to be getting in the top five nearly every match... I'm wondering how I'm doing it


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I seem to be getting in the top five nearly every match... I'm wondering how I'm doing it










Same, I am terribad at BC2 but for some reason I just rock BF3. I was the 7-10th best guy on my team for BC2 and like 15th for CoD, now I am #2 in BF3, lol?


----------



## _02

Ban for blatant hacking


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Savag3*


Alright guys I need some help. My buddy just built his first rig, I helped him build it, helped him get everything setup. Then he decided the first thing he wanted to install was BF3. He did so and everything went smoothly (except origin not letting him change his install path) but now whenever he tries to run the game he gets this error every time:

"The version of this file is not compatible with the version of Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86(32-bit) or x64 (64-bit) version of the program, and then contact the software publisher"

I've tried searching around, and can't find anything. I just need to get this figured out so I can get back to playing on my own rig










What's the specs on his rig, his OS, and did he manage to change the install path?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Same, I am terribad at BC2 but for some reason I just rock BF3. I was the 7-10th best guy on my team for BC2 and like 15th for CoD, now I am #2 in BF3, lol?


I was the same in BC2 though







Not in COD though, I was always terrible at it...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_02*


Ban for blatant hacking


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I was the same in BC2 though







Not in COD though, I was always terrible at it...











IDK Maybe my SPM is bumped by constant marking of objectives as Squad leader. I am always rushing for plants and in Conquest I just roll in circles capturing 2-3 points I focus on. Pretty fun actually


----------



## hydropwnics

im going to log so many hours in game this weekend, not going out tonight or sat night -_-


----------



## _02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*












Just kidding obviously. It sounds like there are a lot of people who aren't familiar with playing the game at this time, so I'd expect anyone who knows what they are doing to have a little easier time. Perhaps the balance awards your play style heavier.

Or maybe you've just stepped up your game


----------



## BradleyW

Has anyone found that the beta Ultra looks the same as the final release?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15486007*
> Just kidding obviously. It sounds like there are a lot of people who aren't familiar with playing the game at this time, so I'd expect anyone who knows what they are doing to have a little easier time. Perhaps the balance awards your play style heavier.
> 
> Or maybe you've just stepped up your game


I think you are right on all accounts, sure there still are good players(I mean, I'm not topping the scoreboard every game) but it feels like I'm only ever getting killed by SVD and mk11 spammers







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15486136*
> Has anyone found that the beta Ultra looks the same as the final release?


I've noticed no difference, not that I really care. Still looks pretty good


----------



## superhead91

I've been pleasantly surprised with how well my 5850 runs the game on the High default settings. I don't suffer any noticeable choppiness and it still looks great.


----------



## j8ninja

hey you guys, i just wanted to know if this was happening to people other then myself.

i play as an engineer most of the time, and i recently upgraded to the stinger, i was able to shoot my rockets in my first round, but now i cant shoot the russian rockets or american rockets. it shows the animation, but nothing comes out. its really frustrating me.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15486198*
> I've been pleasantly surprised with how well my 5850 runs the game on the High default settings. I don't suffer any noticeable choppiness and it still looks great.


Running your clocks in your sig @ 1920x1080?

That's good to know. Pretty much exactly what I will be doing. With a leeeeeeetle bit less CPU =/


----------



## Wbroach23

WE got or server sorted out that makes me happy now he wont Gripe as much about it lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

I just sniped a guy on canals that was laying on the deck of the aircraft carrier. I was on the hill on the other side just out of my spawn so pretty much all the way across the map from my target. I got a headshot on him and was like" hmm I can't wait til end of round to see how far that was". I didn't catch how many points I got at the time from it because enemy air was inc and I was trying to get to cover. So end of the match and I check my distance.....81m.







Is it weird that this is the thing I'm most annoyed about in BF3 right now ? lol


----------



## 4dAlpha

Is it just me, or does it not seem like this game was very well balanced around 64 players? Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love it, but I can't help but feel that the map design was more or so with Rush and 32 man in mind. For instance, Grand Bazaar is such a closed in map, and when you have 64 players and conquest it feels like throwing fish in a bucket and giving them the ability to shoot each other. But when it comes to rushing, each map has some interesting feature about it that makes it make sense.

I was really excited about the maps when they were announced and shown for the 64 player conquest, but most of them feel too confined for what the game really is. I.E., Grand Bazaar & Seine Crossing. I miss having more wide open maps, as opposed to some of the more narrow options we are given today.

Two side notes: even though I rarely get shot down, I can understand why 64 player maps can have too many engineers and render some aircraft obsolete for newer pilots. I pretty much have to spam flares even with stealth. Also, why the hell does Operation Firestorm consistently crash me to desktop?


----------



## vitality

my first gameplay is up on my channel









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exbOjuhvszE[/ame]


----------



## Bluemustang

Finally had an awesome round after doing so crappy in my few hours of play. Slowed down and paid much more attention. Watched the routes I took and just like that my KD shot up to 12-4 and got second highest points after capturing quite a few flags as well







Either that or my new Scar I just unlocked helped


----------



## jbobb

If anyone is interested the bf3stats.com page is up now with sig banners showing your stats. I believe if you had an old account that you used for BC2 or other, you need to create a new account. Looks like they are still working on getting some things up yet like leaderboards and API stuff.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15486740*
> If anyone is interested the bf3stats.com page is up now with sig banners showing your stats. I believe if you had an old account that you used for BC2 or other, you need to create a new account. Looks like they are still working on getting some things up yet like leaderboards and API stuff.


Sweet! +rep

As for my battlefield, I think its time to progress my sniper skills.


----------



## Sam1990

Anyone have any issue with some of the sound just turning off mid play, like the sound effects in the background?

Also wanted to ask, will the game run much better on a 64bit Windows 7 install?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15485404*
> The game locks up my pc every now and then and then resumes normally. Rare cases where PC stays in a hardlock.


Mine sometimes resumes but most of the time it locks up and crashes the game.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quick question guys, how does the FOV work in BF3? I know in BC2 you had to set the vertical and I was just wondering if BF3's built in slider was horizontal or vertical. Also, what FOV's do you guys recommend?


----------



## McGee-zax

Need to know if its just me, but does anyone else have slight eye pains after hour+ of play? please reply.


----------



## infodump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGee-zax;15486902*
> Need to know if its just me, but does anyone else have slight eye pains after hour+ of play? please reply.


I have, idk if it's the game or just the inability to walk away


----------



## BradleyW

Ok i have flickering when the level is loading. I also have massive brown lines flickering everywhere when SLI is enabled. Is it the game or my hardware?

Tested on single player, max out, no motion blur, operation Guillestone.


----------



## pepejovi

Maybe it's the brighter color scheme?


----------



## $ilent

man this game is..amazing. The satisfaction you get from healing wounded team mates then pushing forward is brilliant.


----------



## Scrappy

MVP ribbon feels really good when you're 1k points over second place








I was even playing recon when I got it!


----------



## xyeLz

I remember when Battlefield games used to revolutionize PC gaming.

Too bad it's been almost 10 years.


----------



## HSG502

Hmm not sure if it's hardware or the BF3 drivers, but after an hour or so of the campaign, my Aero got turned off for windows on my machine. And during the building collapse I had a large brown streak come across half the screen.. didn't get a good look if it was an effect of the game or an artifact..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15487203*
> Maybe it's the brighter color scheme?


Everythings back to default, however i got brown lines on the desktop when i enabled SLI. I disabled and enabled SLI again and it was fine.


----------



## xyeLz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HSG502;15487360*
> Hmm not sure if it's hardware or the BF3 drivers, but after an hour or so of the campaign, my Aero got turned off for windows on my machine. And during the building collapse I had a large brown streak come across half the screen.. didn't get a good look if it was an effect of the game or an artifact..


Before I get yelled at for trolling, which I am definitely doing (to an extent), I will just say this and then leave and not come back (maybe







):

I pre-ordered BC2 on my old W7 computer. Couldn't get into the game. It crashed upon loading. I made various posts about the issue hoping, thinking that they would fix it so I wouldn't have to get a refund through Steam.

The game was finally released and, well...nothing changed. From what I recall, everyone still had the same issues they had in beta. Matter of fact, I don't even know if they changed anything at all. The full game was released a week after the beta was over anyways.

I haven't tried BF3 yet, nor do I plan on it, thanks to Origin







but it appears as if a lot of you are having issues now that shouldn't have issues to begin with. Some of you are even having issues that you had in the beta, which I find to be unacceptable. I laughed at all those fanboys who argued that "the game is glitchy, it's still in beta" or "you haven't even paid for the game yet, stop *****ing" was the reason for all the issues.

A combination of BC2 not feeling like a good old BF, the addition of Origin, and the complaints thusfar in BF3 are definitely keeping me away - but mostly origin.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HSG502;15487360*
> Hmm not sure if it's hardware or the BF3 drivers, but after an hour or so of the campaign, my Aero got turned off for windows on my machine. And during the building collapse I had a large brown streak come across half the screen.. didn't get a good look if it was an effect of the game or an artifact..


I had aero turn off once, I also had windows prompt me and let me know my performance was low. Aero automatically turned off soon after that.
I think windows is seeing that free resources are used considering that at my vram is maxing, 6 gigs of ram being used sometimes and the CPU is hitting about 85% usage. A background task may be triggering this.

I haven't had the brown streak though. Sounds like a fiber issue


----------



## HometownHero

Has this been posted yet? I mean, we all knew fixes were coming but they finally made some kind of statement about it. The Devs are working on fixes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So there is a weird issue with the [email protected] GPU version 6.3 client and BF3. I have it in the tray, and pause folding, but after some time BF3 will all of a sudden become completely choppy. Closing the Folding client fixes it, idk what the deal is with that. Its supposed to be paused and not doing anything but just being in the tray does that.

In case anyone else had that same issue and didn't know what was going on..


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15487445*
> Before I get yelled at for trolling, which I am definitely doing (to an extent), I will just say this and then leave and not come back (maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> I pre-ordered BC2 on my old W7 computer. Couldn't get into the game. It crashed upon loading. I made various posts about the issue hoping, thinking that they would fix it so I wouldn't have to get a refund through Steam.
> 
> The game was finally released and, well...nothing changed. From what I recall, everyone still had the same issues they had in beta. Matter of fact, I don't even know if they changed anything at all. The full game was released a week after the beta was over anyways.
> 
> I haven't tried BF3 yet, nor do I plan on it, thanks to Origin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it appears as if a lot of you are having issues now that shouldn't have issues to begin with. Some of you are even having issues that you had in the beta, which I find to be unacceptable. I laughed at all those fanboys who argued that "the game is glitchy, it's still in beta" or "you haven't even paid for the game yet, stop *****ing" was the reason for all the issues.
> 
> A combination of BC2 not feeling like a good old BF, the addition of Origin, and the complaints thusfar in BF3 are definitely keeping me away - but mostly origin.


I don't know why so many people are having problems either. I pre-ordered a physical copy cause my 1.5mbit internet connection can't handle 11.8GB very well. I cleaned my pc with a registry cleaner b4 installing the game. I have the latest drivers, 11.10 prev3, a crossfire setup, and I for one have had absolutely ZERO issues with the game or origin


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone get brown flickering with SLI enabled on BF3 like me?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15487484*
> Does anyone get brown flickering with SLI enabled on BF3 like me?


Crossfire setups get green flickering


----------



## Pendulum

BumbleBee_AA , the highest ranked BF3 player for days.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDdIVY_C-c&feature=player_embedded[/ame]










Punkbuster Y U NO BAN?


----------



## Surf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15487507*
> Crossfire setups get green flickering


I don't think that's limited to Crossfire. My 580 produced green flickering, as well.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HometownHero;15487458*
> Has this been posted yet? I mean, we all knew fixes were coming but they finally made some kind of statement about it. The Devs are working on fixes.


Yeah, EA and DICE are doing quite well fixing issues considering the size and demand this game has. You have the new installers downloading the game from Origin, getting patches if they had a physical copy, pounding on the battlelog servers, ect. This game is cloud centric so it's going to have it's teething problems, nevermind a few in-game bugs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15487484*
> Does anyone get brown flickering with SLI enabled on BF3 like me?


Getting blue and different color flashes on certain maps. There is almost a color overlay or color masking on different maps and I've seen that specific color flicker. If you enter a game quickly, you can almost see the color overlay be implemented (like BFBC2). I think turning HBAO off helps fix it but the game looks awful without it. Of course I'm running one card.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15487515*
> BumbleBee_AA , the highest ranked BF3 player for days.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gDdIVY_C-c&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Punkbuster Y U NO BAN?


What a ******!


----------



## Surf

Is no one using the console and figuring out useful commands?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_02;15486248*
> Running your clocks in your sig @ 1920x1080?
> 
> That's good to know. Pretty much exactly what I will be doing. With a leeeeeeetle bit less CPU =/


Yep. 1920x1080. I'm happy with it. I'm gonna be sad to let this card go eventually. It's been such a solid performer for the price since I bought it.


----------



## Kreeker

I'm started getting the green flickering last night... It's kind of strange because I haven't changed any drivers or overclock.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15487484*
> Does anyone get brown flickering with SLI enabled on BF3 like me?


Whoa!!1 lol when did you Get 580's? lol


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone find the input file for BF3? In BC2 it was in the input folder of BC2 under My Documents. I'd like to tweak my input values for zero acceleration so I have that clean aim feeling again.


----------



## Greg0986

Already sick to death of Battlelog. I wish I could play the game the way I want to! Apart from that, Great game


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xyeLz;15487445*
> 
> *I haven't tried BF3 yet*
> so I don't know what I'm talking about.
> FTFY


----------



## TG_bigboss

Are we allowed to have Stat banners in the sig?


Like this one =D

Also I was thinking of Mercenaries 2 when I shot a building and it exploded and i was like man i miss that game...i wonder if Ea will ever make a new one with fb2? =) i miss the whole calling in airstrikes and BOOM!


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15486243*
> hey you guys, i just wanted to know if this was happening to people other then myself.
> 
> i play as an engineer most of the time, and i recently upgraded to the stinger, i was able to shoot my rockets in my first round, but now i cant shoot the russian rockets or american rockets. it shows the animation, but nothing comes out. its really frustrating me.


The Stinger is for shooting aircraft out of the sky. When you bring it up, track a heli or jet, and it will lock, and then let you fire.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15484652*
> Mortars are overpowered. Alone not so much, have two or more, and an outdoor mcom will never be disarmed if they are on the attacking team. They either need to tone down the damage, or make the reload time much MUCH longer. What is it now, 5 seconds? I've seen videos of guys racking up over 20 kills without ever being 100m from an enemy.
> 
> In game go to the loadout and customize.


Geezus exactly in the overclock.net server last night I was bombarded by that mortar spamming hogger it was not funny at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost23

Finally guys, they're answering our prayers!

Adding.. horns in the next update.


----------



## mountains

The stinger annoys me to no end. I can lock, wait for a jet to deploy flares and my fire stinger immediately after, and it will still have flares back up by the time the missile gets close.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Surf;15487587*
> Is no one using the console and figuring out useful commands?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15488269*
> Geezus exactly in the overclock.net server last night I was bombarded by that mortar spamming hogger it was not funny at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In metro?I was in the match... god so annoying. I killed him a few times but then get got smart and went to the way back of the map. They everyone went to just sniping and it was just hell.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15488287*
> The stinger annoys me to no end. I can lock, wait for a jet to deploy flares and my fire stinger immediately after, and it will still have flares back up by the time the missile gets close.


Between other jets AND mobile AA, Stingers being powerful vs Jets would make the air game useless. Keep them as is in a anti-Heli role.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-;15488522*
> Between other jets AND mobile AA, Stingers being powerful vs Jets would make the air game useless. Keep them as is in a anti-Heli role.


Stingers vs helicopters seems to me to be a little lopsided towards the stingers. I'd like to see a faster flare reload on helo's, particularly since they can be taken out by 50 cals so easy. Hell, in real life they can dump chafe like rain.

Also... They need to bring back helipad re-arms and repairs! I miss it...


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15488286*
> Finally guys, they're answering our prayers!
> 
> Adding.. horns in the next update.


Yea *** finally. I was wondering why the hell they left them out.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15488701*
> Yea *** finally. I was wondering why the hell they left them out.


haha yeah i was pretty sad you couldnt beep the horn in the jeep


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15484836*
> no sound, did you record this with MSI AB?
> 
> Edit: is that the M4?
> 
> How is it? I fell in love with the scar for close combat.
> 
> I was defending a doorway leading to a point and the reload time is soo short!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9Nswxmdx5o


Its an M416. And yes msi afterburner, its the only recorder that doesn't take away 20 frames. I'm not a fan of the scar, it shoots slow and a ton of recoil and I'm more of a burst fire guy as you can see in the video. And the trick to winning TDM is to make use of your map! A lot!

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## SectorNine50

Actually, they should make helo's chafe work like it did in BF2; when you flare, it breaks lock. That way they have to re-lock and then fire, not just sit there locked on to you waiting for your flares to go away...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50;15488606*
> Stingers vs helicopters seems to me to be a little lopsided towards the stingers. I'd like to see a faster flare reload on helo's, particularly since they can be taken out by 50 cals so easy. Hell, in real life they can dump chafe like rain.
> 
> Also... They need to bring back helipad re-arms and repairs! I miss it...


i was wonder where it was lol i guess they figured that people just always blow it up. Im pretty good and flying and sometimes i need ammo and repair!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15488824*
> Its an M416. And yes msi afterburner, its the only recorder that doesn't take away 20 frames. I'm not a fan of the scar, it shoots slow and a ton of recoil and I'm more of a burst fire guy as you can see in the video. And the trick to winning TDM is to make use of your map! A lot!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision


What settings you use for MSI afterburner. I used it last night and i loved it. no frame drop bu the video when played was in slowmo and the auto was a bit off.


----------



## calavera

Can you set up a mortar in the base spawn where the enemy isn't allowed in?


----------



## McAlberts

played coop with a random earlier, the second level. guess what, he didn't know how to fly. i haven't laughed so hard watching someone play before. I gave him four attempts before i had to quit.

wish dice would make it so if you crash, the other player gets a go with the controls.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I honestly think there should be a limit of how many people can have stingers per map, it makes flying nearly unplayable at times it gets so out of hand. I"ve been shot down before my landing gear even closes up


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15489065*
> played coop with a random earlier, the second level. guess what, he didn't know how to fly. i haven't laughed so hard watching someone play before. I gave him four attempts before i had to quit.
> 
> wish dice would make it so if you crash, the other player gets a go with the controls.


haha i love that mission. Took me a few tries since the last time i flew was the days of bf2. I did inverse fly controls and it helped a lot.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15489079*
> I honestly think there should be a limit of how many people can have stingers per map, it makes flying nearly unplayable at times it gets so out of hand. I"ve been shot down before my landing gear even closes up


Thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn conditions indicate it's not safe so ....dont fly!







:exhappysm:exhappysm:exhappysm:exhappysm:exhappysm


----------



## TG_bigboss

Anyone up for OCN server?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15488934*
> i was wonder where it was lol i guess they figured that people just always blow it up. Im pretty good and flying and sometimes i need ammo and repair!
> 
> What settings you use for MSI afterburner. I used it last night and i loved it. no frame drop bu the video when played was in slowmo and the auto was a bit off.


I have to check but playback in raw file just doesn't work for me, you have to convert it first.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Cukies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15489168*
> Anyone up for OCN server?


Im about to get on bf3.


----------



## ntherblast

Hey all quick question which mission gives the most points for coop? Also is there a big difference in points between normal and hard coop?


----------



## crizthakidd

dont u love it lmao, when your playing conquest, the other team is about to loose pretty badly, and you go GG, the one dude goes

**** you **** 15-0

"glad this is team deathmatch ;] "


----------



## Inverse

Wish there was after match chatbox during the ribbons screen. Not having it really sucks. lol I miss the GGs and the QQs.


----------



## Norlig

How do you change the Field of View (FoV) ?

Google search only gives me guides for how to do it on the Beta


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cukies;15489224*
> Im about to get on bf3.


sweet. We need players on the server..no one is on it lol

you change your FOV in the Video settings


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15489079*
> I honestly think there should be a limit of how many people can have stingers per map, it makes flying nearly unplayable at times it gets so out of hand. I"ve been shot down before my landing gear even closes up


That's when infantry and tanks should pwn all those weak engineers. It's like paper rock scissor. Scissor doesn't always win.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig;15489293*
> How do you change the Field of View (FoV) ?
> 
> Google search only gives me guides for how to do it on the Beta


Isn't it in video/graphic settings?


----------



## Shodhanth

Well considering that the scissor is always hidden away in their base.
:/
And I'm not impressed with the game so far, intermittent crashes, freezes and uber lag which makes peoples/jets/tanks teleport all over the place.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15489276*
> Wish there was after match chatbox during the ribbons screen. Not having it really sucks. lol I miss the GGs and the QQs.


probably the reason they made it go to the ribbon screen asap because of trash talkers...


----------



## PARTON

Yea the lag is pretty bad atm. I think the game has potential, though. We'll see.

Anybody think the mechanics when you start fighting in close quarters have some similar qualities to americas army 3?


----------



## [email protected]

Just try to find a server that's located CLOSE to your region. Works and less lag and maybe NONE at all. Give it time, Dice will fix this eventually!


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15489359*
> probably the reason they made it go to the ribbon screen asap because of trash talkers...


This isn't Badminton. A little trash isn't bad for the game, especially if its limited to text form. It's a competetive game where we deceive and engage players at varying distance and with multiple forms of fictionalized violence. I'm sure it's okay to go "WooT!" at the end of a match in good faith. :3


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15489398*
> This isn't Badminton. A little trash isn't bad for the game, especially if its limited to text form. It's a competetive game where we deceive and engage players at varying distance and with multiple forms of fictionalized violence. I'm sure it's okay to go "WooT!" at the end of a match in good faith. :3


I totally agree.

I feel it helps to build a stronger community sense imo. Whether it be trash talking, or just complementing someone. I think should implement it. On top of that, it gives you something to do during rounds


----------



## calavera

wow.................... already?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVwld0wj5g&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

can anyone make out the name? Boss204?


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea I want after match chat as well. Someone also suggested tweaking loadouts in-between matches too. I want that. I still hate that when you die, you HAVE to see the person who killed you and can't skip it. It also forces you out of the menu until you get back to the deploy screen.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15489637*
> wow.................... already?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVwld0wj5g&feature=player_embedded
> 
> can anyone make out the name? Boss204?


That is insane.


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j8ninja;15486243*
> it shows the animation, but nothing comes out. its really frustrating me.


This quote taken out of context from a couple pages ago


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15489276*
> Wish there was after match chatbox during the ribbons screen. Not having it really sucks. lol I miss the GGs and the QQs.


Yep, that's pretty much the only time I want type into global chat.


----------



## Nemesis158

Yeah, 24-1 KDr: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-Battlefield-3-Ranked-32-slot-Chicago/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/539063/1/179968522/


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


wow.................... already?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVwl...layer_embedded

can anyone make out the name? Boss204?


Yeah, and their hacks are the nastiest...

EDIT: Its is already PB detected lol.


----------



## ntherblast

someone explain how someone survives a shotgun to the face


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


someone explain how someone survives a shotgun to the face


Either it was lag and they were actually somewhere else or you may have missed


----------



## piskooooo

28-6 in a TDM game and we still lost. Never playing TDM again lol


----------



## ntherblast

Omg knifing in this sucks i liked bc2 knifing or css. why did they go with this 5 second knifing to take dogtags? I sneaked up on 4 recons and only got 1 cause it takes forever to knife


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


wow.................... already?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVwl...layer_embedded

can anyone make out the name? Boss204?


i'm not watching this because it will make me suspect every dip**** that kills me


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Omg knifing in this sucks i liked bc2 knifing or css. why did they go with this 5 second knifing to take dogtags? I sneaked up on 4 recons and only got 1 cause it takes forever to knife










Because most of this game is played at range, so the COD style of knifing isn't necessary.

And what do you mean, you only got one because it took forever to knife? Once you initiate the knifing sequence, you can't be killed until it's done. The sequence starts immediately.


----------



## djriful

Does anyone know what is the port numbers that Battlefield 3 uses?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Because most of this game is played at range, so the COD style of knifing isn't necessary.

And what do you mean, you only got one because it took forever to knife? Once you initiate the knifing sequence, you can't be killed until it's done. The sequence starts immediately.


I got one cause it takes forever and his bodies noticed so they obviously waited for me to finish knifing him and killed me


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15490470*
> I got one cause it takes forever and his bodies noticed so they obviously waited for me to finish knifing him and killed me


Ah. Yeah I could see that being annoying. Although, in real life, if there were 4 of them, would you go knife each one, or just light 'em up?

Best use a grenade next time...


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Because most of this game is played at range, so the COD style of knifing isn't necessary.

And what do you mean, you only got one because it took forever to knife? *Once you initiate the knifing sequence, you can't be killed until it's done.* The sequence starts immediately.


I don't believe this is true. I have had my butt saved a few times from being knifed. I have gotten turned around by the attacker and had a teammate shoot him before I got stabbed..


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Does anyone know what is the port numbers that Battlefield 3 uses?


Yes
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-29999, 22990, 17502, 42127
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*


Ah. Yeah I could see that being annoying. Although, in real life, if there were 4 of them, would you go knife each one, or just light 'em up?

Best use a grenade next time...










The real life argument really? Al right in real life do soldiers sprint with 100lb of equipment on them for miles? Also knifing recon from behind is more fun than throwing a nade


----------



## Stash9876

Anyone know what the deal is with the "Bad Luck" deaths?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15490599*
> Anyone know what the deal is with the "Bad Luck" deaths?


Game couldn't register a killer so you get that.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15490576*
> Yes
> TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-29999, 22990, 17502, 42127
> UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300


Port forwarding only applies when behind a firewall-enabled router right? (I have mine disabled).


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jbobb*


I don't believe this is true. I have had my butt saved a few times from being knifed. I have gotten turned around by the attacker and had a teammate shoot him before I got stabbed..


Oh, interesting... I'm not sure then. I always seem to live through the sequence, then die right after, maybe they are just terrible shots.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


The real life argument really? Al right in real life do soldiers sprint with 100lb of equipment on them for miles? Also knifing recon from behind is more fun than throwing a nade


Yup.

Knife them in the correct order so they don't see you then... It's like a mini game.
I guess I don't care.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


am i only person wishing there was 24/7 large conquest on metro?


seems like someone was defending

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vrait*


Screw that. That is a nade fest from hell. Reminds me of infinite respawn on Dust2.


seems like someone was attacking


----------



## Slightly skewed

I just played for 2 hours on a server with PB disabled. Man what a difference in lag and stuttering. I didn't get shot while I was behind cover either.


----------



## SethCohen

I would like to ask you, in your opinion, using what settings will BF3 run smoothly with my current rig (description) ? Yeah, I know I can figure it out myself by messing around with the settings, but the thing is I am coming back home Sunday and then I will be able to install the game and now I just wanna see what you think..

I have OCed my gpu to 880Mhz, my cpu is not Oced due to lack of cpu cooler at my country lol. My monitor is 1440x900 16:10. I also downloaded the latest nVidia drivers..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SethCohen;15490703*
> I would like to ask you, in your opinion, using what settings will BF3 run smoothly with my current rig (description) ? Yeah, I know I can figure it out myself by messing around with the settings, but the thing is I am coming back home Sunday and then I will be able to install the game and now I just wanna see what you think..
> 
> I have OCed my gpu to 880Mhz, my cpu is not Oced due to lack of cpu cooler at my country lol. My monitor is 1440x900 16:10. I also downloaded the latest nVidia drivers..


Maybe this will help. http://www.overclock.net/video-game-news/1153907-tech-spot-battlefield-3-gpu-cpu.html


----------



## SethCohen

According to http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/...ce,3063-3.html this, it says that with a gtx 460 @ 1680x1050 the game will run at 46.60fps using 'high quality'settings. since my resolution is smaller, i guess i will get more fps at better settings?


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15490599*
> Anyone know what the deal is with the "Bad Luck" deaths?


Each time Ive got them I was standing in Fire or I bailed from the heli and fell into the spinning blades so I figure its if you run yourself over or do anything generally not a good idea that you could die from IRL. lol


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15489637*
> wow.................... already?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rVwld0wj5g&feature=player_embedded
> 
> can anyone make out the name? Boss204?


LoL. What do you mean "already." They released the files for download before release. Srsly though. Its inevitable regardless sadly. I play in servers where I know the Mods will ban the douche bags so it doesn't effect gameplay very long.


----------



## SectorNine50

I got killed by a jet by proxy of a crashing helicopter that landed on top of me which was shot down by said jet...

That was a pretty good one.


----------



## Fr0sty

had so much problem with ups ... but it finally arrive today


----------



## 8564dan

I love this game. My 5870 nails it on high @ 1920x1080







.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


had so much problem with ups ... but it finally arrive today










ive had problems today as in deleivery as in it not turning up lol so im drinking tonight instead of playing .


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Well I got it working around afternoon today and was all dandy but it doesn't start at all now.
It only initializing but never really do anything after that.
So I guess I'll wait until next year when they fix it.


----------



## BradleyW

Just done single player








I get micro stutterif i move the crosshair around when i run motion blur. Anyone else get this?


----------



## Mr.Pie

I bought the phsyical disc copy.....but I don't know if I "activated" my PWP.....do they show up in your soldier loadouts to be able to be equipped or something? I don't have any PWP items as far as I can see right now.....

sent from Mt Olympus


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I bought the phsyical disc copy.....but I don't know if I "activated" my PWP.....do they show up in your soldier loadouts to be able to be equipped or something? I don't have any PWP items as far as I can see right now.....

sent from Mt Olympus


You didn't get one yet, just like me
it was suppose to arrive in its own separate email. i dont think anyone who got a disc got their code yet. Zh1nt0 posted on twitter to contact support if you didnt. i tried that and got "they will be sent out, but we don't know when"


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just done single player








I get micro stutterif i move the crosshair around when i run motion blur. Anyone else get this?


Turn Motion blur off?


----------



## Modus

someone please tell me their getting artefacts too, green flashing triangles or odd pieces. hope my GTX 570 isn't dying...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


someone please tell me their getting artificial too, green flashing triangles or odd pieces. hope my GTX 570 isn't dying...


Green flashing is for sure a known issue. I *HIGHLY doubt* it's dying.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


You didn't get one yet, just like me
it was suppose to arrive in its own separate email. i dont think anyone who got a disc got their code yet. Zh1nt0 posted on twitter to contact support if you didnt. i tried that and got "they will be sent out, but we don't know when"










The e-mail title doesn't indicate PWP at all. My title was:

Quote:



EA STORE is now Origin Store! â€" Your Pre-Order for Battlefield 3 Limited Edition


So keep an eye out.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

I've been unable to play the game since the 26th because of the stupid activation stuff.










EA have already said that they fixed the servers, but why am I still getting this?


----------



## [email protected]

I'm curious who plays with 1920x1080p with Battlefield 3? Which is better 59hz or 690hz? I do see much difference between these two when gaming. The 59hz softens the game texture and the 60hz sharpens it a bit. For a min i felt like maybe the lights were a different look compared to my previous 1680x1050. Also is DVI better than using HDMI? Or do you guys game with HDMI?

What is this option i see in Nvidia Control Panel that says HD,SD 1920x1080p 59hz? My monitor is also on the bottom option at native resolution of 60hz. I never seen this before and this is my first time with a 1080p.


----------



## Bigspender

Is there an amd driver update for crossfire yet?


----------



## NoTiCe

Who else thinks that the Recon kit needs something for taking down vehicles? I miss C4 and Airstrike from BC2, I just feel useless against any vehicles other than jeeps :/.


----------



## Maian

Why is Operation Metro such a terribly designed map? It looks cool, but the only game mode that it's balanced for is TDM. Conquest is so one-sided it's not even funny. Rush is way too easy to defend. I think I've successfully defended the first set of objectives about 90% of the time.

Just got out of a Conquest on Metro where the final score was 245-0. The Russian Side spawns on the high ground, and it's ridiculously easy to prevent anyone from walking up 2 flights of stairs.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone please respond to my question previous post?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *furmark*


ive had problems today as in deleivery as in it not turning up lol so im drinking tonight instead of playing .


i still have the formating to do and the usual install of the programs i usually run + backup of my things before i could even play bf3 ... but its a start in the right direction at least ...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maian*


Why is Operation Metro such a terribly designed map? It looks cool, but the only game mode that it's balanced for is TDM. Conquest is so one-sided it's not even funny. Rush is way too easy to defend. I think I've successfully defended the first set of objectives about 90% of the time.

Just got out of a Conquest on Metro where the final score was 245-0. The Russian Side spawns on the high ground, and it's ridiculously easy to prevent anyone from walking up 2 flights of stairs.


Metro is just a terrible layout for a conquest map imo. It should have been relegated to rush only. Anyway , has anyone had this happen? Last night I went to knife a guy and my AK-74 fired and kills him. I thought" well maybe I hit the fire button" but I was pretty sure I did not. Then again in the same match I went to knife a guy on the mortar and the same thing happened and I know I didn't hit fire.


----------



## Aluc13

I have something that came up on the latter part of the game. Has anyone noticed and odd clear hexagonal shape in the middle of the screen? It's when I am staring slightly at the sun. But it appeared from Rock in a hard place and onward till the last part of game where it was gone. Is this a known issue?


----------



## Channing

OK every time I play about 15-20 on MP my game freezes and I can't alt tab Del out or anything. I have to hard reset the computer. Anyone experiencing the same problems?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Can anyone please respond to my question previous post?


I use DVI, but only because the HDMI port on my monitor used to have a TV tuner plugged into it. There isn't supposed to be a difference between them - that doesn't seem to always be true though, I think it's down to different monitors though and how they process the two different ports.

I also (until you said this) didn't think there was a difference between 59 and 60 Hz - they're supposed (as I understood it) to be the same frequency 59.something displayed as either rounded up or down with no decimal place. Not sure why your seeing a difference, or how you have both available with a driver installed - I only get the option for 60Hz.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Metro is just a terrible layout for a conquest map imo. It should have been relegated to rush only. Anyway , has anyone had this happen? Last night I went to knife a guy and my AK-74 fired and kills him. I thought" well maybe I hit the fire button" but I was pretty sure I did not. Then again in the same match I went to knife a guy on the mortar and the same thing happened and I know I didn't hit fire.


Your knife shoots bullets?







lol

It seems like each map has its own quirks. Bazaar and Seine play great usually. I got green flashing on another map. Caspian seems to be ok, Tehran was a lagfest a few times. Might even be specific servers, because one server I tried to join twice it would not load the map just black screen, went to another serv and was fine.

Strange things..


----------



## Cyph3r

Just been playing BF3 for the past few hours and it's no where near as demanding as people said it was.

With my sig rig, with my GPU at stock, with these settings:
- 1920x1080
- EVERYTHING on Ultra
- Antialiasing Poston High
- No AA
- 4x AF

And I logged the FPS for a 30 minute game on Caspian Border with 64 players, and my lowest fps was 47, my highest was 98, and the average was 58.

Don't get why people where saying its difficult to run


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


I use DVI, but only because the HDMI port on my monitor used to have a TV tuner plugged into it. There isn't supposed to be a difference between them - that doesn't seem to always be true though, I think it's down to different monitors though and how they process the two different ports.

I also (until you said this) didn't think there was a difference between 59 and 60 Hz - they're supposed (as I understood it) to be the same frequency 59.something displayed as either rounded up or down with no decimal place. Not sure why your seeing a difference, or how you have both available with a driver installed - I only get the option for 60Hz.


That's interesting but isn't HDMI better because it puts more sharper color and image quality compared to DVI?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Just been playing BF3 for the past few hours and it's no where near as demanding as people said it was.

With my sig rig, with my GPU at stock, with these settings:
- 1920x1080
- EVERYTHING on Ultra
- Antialiasing Poston High
- No AA
- 4x AF

And I logged the FPS for a 30 minute game on Caspian Border with 64 players, and my lowest fps was 47, my highest was 98, and the average was 58.

Don't get why people where saying its difficult to run


Why X4 AF? Surely X16 is ok? Hmm you have a gtx 480. I oughta test mine but i always have it on AUTO graphics. I just totally know there may be decrease in frame rates but as long you experiment around then find your sweet spot. You have motion blur off don't ya?


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Why X4 AF? Surely X16 is ok? Hmm you have a gtx 480. I oughta test mine but i always have it on AUTO graphics. I just totally know there may be decrease in frame rates but as long you experiment around then find your sweet spot. You have motion blur off don't ya?


I can't tell a difference past x4 so I don't bother putting it up any higher, no point.

And yeah I turned motion blur off, the effect is terrible.


----------



## [email protected]

But in real life you do! Turn your head fast and see if you do get a blur?


----------



## goldman11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*


Just been playing BF3 for the past few hours and it's no where near as demanding as people said it was.

With my sig rig, with my GPU at stock, with these settings:
- 1920x1080
- EVERYTHING on Ultra
- Antialiasing Poston High
- No AA
- 4x AF

And I logged the FPS for a 30 minute game on Caspian Border with 64 players, and my lowest fps was 47, my highest was 98, and the average was 58.

Don't get why people where saying its difficult to run


Indeed, I am using the same settings but with 1x AF and ambient occlusion off and my 460 is easily getting 40+ fps even in 64 players, with the disabled options its 30+ usually.

only reason I disabled those options is because I get strange random fps drops all the way down to 1-0fps (it works fine on 35 and suddenly drops and does it over and over for a few seconds), either its the game or something with the new drivers cause it obviously works smooth otherwise no reason for it to stutter like that.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


But in real life you do! Turn your head fast and see if you do get a blur?










I've never understood adding motion blur to a game, if you turn fast enough, our eyes still pick up a blur from the rapidly changing pixels...


----------



## ntherblast

How do people get 100k points in the eleventh hour coop mission?


----------



## Ghost23

I guess I need to get 12 gigs for this game, after a bit of playing it leaves me with 200mb free X_X

Edit : Post 666


----------



## BradleyW

Every so often the game will just start to micro stutter as i move around with the mouse, however i can run forwards without stuttering. To fix it, i min/max the game. How can i stop this completely?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Every so often the game will just start to micro stutter as i move around with the mouse, however i can run forwards without stuttering. To fix it, i min/max the game. How can i stop this completely?


We have discussed this a hundred times now. Disable HT on the BIOS and all stutter will be gone.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


We have discussed this a hundred times now. Disable HT on the BIOS and all stutter will be gone.


Well how about this mate! I have. What's your suggestion now?
You always shoot me down in flames when i ask a question. I was not around to see you all discussing it, if it was discussed, because i was playing the game.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Well how about this mate! I have. What's your suggestion now?


I suggest you to disable MSAA (Leave the other on HIGH, it's stupid to force two different AA's) and down HBAO to SSAO.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I suggest you to disable MSAA (Leave the other on HIGH, it's stupid to force two different AA's) and down HBAO to SSAO.










Will i see a loss of graphical quality by running only post AA on high?

What settings do you run? What issues have you faced?
Thank you.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


That's interesting but isn't HDMI better because it puts more sharper color and image quality compared to DVI?


Only if your monitor and the application support it (extended colourspace's) and I don't *think* any games do. Otherwise it's supposed to be an identical signal, just HDMI is capable of a higher resolution at the same frequency.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Will i see a loss of graphical quality by running only post AA on high?

What settings do you run? What issues have you faced?
Thank you.


I have personally not noticed ANYTHING by just running AA-Post on HIGH and SSAO instead of HBAO, but I did notice it a lot smoother.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I have personally not noticed ANYTHING by just running AA-Post on HIGH and SSAO instead of HBAO, but I did notice it a lot smoother.










I might try no post AA first and work my way down the list.
It could be the memory leak causing the stutter after a while.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I might try no post AA first and work my way down the list.
It could be the memory leak causing the stutter after a while.


Do you ever listen to my tips?









Like I said, disable Deferred Antialiasing and use only the other one on HIGH.

And SSAO.


----------



## nawon72

Sorry if this has been asked already:
Once i used the code that came with my BF3 order, do i need the DVD's to re-install the game later, or can i download it from Origin?
I'm asking because I'm thinking of selling my BF3 LE for some cash, but i would like to know if i need the DVD's for anything.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Sorry if this has been asked already:
Once i used the code that came with my BF3 order, do i need the DVD's to re-install the game later, or can i download it from Origin?
I'm asking because I'm thinking of selling my BF3 LE for some cash, but i would like to know if i need the DVD's for anything.


Once you activate the game on Origin, you will be able to download it anytime you want, and no longer need the DVD's to install.


----------



## ThatKidNamedRocky

any fix for constantly getting disconnected from the server?

i tried updating pb and still get kicked


----------



## Sam1990

Okay what is wrong with this game? Mine just locked up 5+ times and crashed in less than an hour. Max GPU temperature is at 50C and max CPU temperature is at 41C. Have the latest drivers installed as well. How can I check GPU and CPU load without minimizing the game? I know CPU can be checked in task manager, how about GPU?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sam1990*


Okay what is wrong with this game? Mine just locked up 5+ times and crashed in less than an hour. Max GPU temperature is at 50C and max CPU temperature is at 41C. Have the latest drivers installed as well. How can I check GPU and CPU load without minimizing the game? I know CPU can be checked in task manager, how about GPU?


Use MSI Afterburners OSD. Just go into settings, then On-Screen Display. You can set what you want it to show by changing the settings in monitoring. Im not sure about showing the CPU in game.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j2thearrin*


All the newborn BC2 infants who never played a BF game before BC2. Thats why they wouldnt know why prone is nothing special and Battlefield started most of the stuff COD does now. Instead of research, they whine it ruins the game.


We're not trying to cure Cancer, we're playing video games... research? ... seriously? Misplace Righteous Indignation much?


----------



## Stash9876

Is there a way to tell in the browser if a server has kill cams on/off?


----------



## Wbroach23

Hey yo come play in the FWE sever i need one more person for the game to start lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThatKidNamedRocky*


any fix for constantly getting disconnected from the server?

i tried updating pb and still get kicked


try this :
"Fix for PB problems in BF3

First run your computer in administrator mode

for windows7 32 bits users:

1) go to c:\\windows\\system32
2) scroll down and find PnkBstrA.exe or PnkBstrA application
3) right-click PnkBstrA.exe and choose Properties
4) click the Compatibility tab
5) click the button at the bottom of the window that reads "Change settings for all users"
6) click the checkbox for "Run this program as an administrator" and click apply and Ok

for Windows 7 64 bits users:

1) go to c:\\windows\\syswow64
2) scroll down and find PnkBstrA application
3) right-click PnkBstrA.exe and choose Properties
4) click the Compatibility tab
5) click the button at the bottom of the window that reads "Change settings for all users"
6) at the bottom of the window that reads "Privilege level"
click the checkbox for "Run this program as an administrator" and click apply and Ok"
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...24702545510/2/


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Yeeeehaaa, Jesters dead!!


----------



## madformoney

Would overclocking my 2500k increase my frame rates in any way??


----------



## razaice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madformoney*


Would overclocking my 2500k increase my frame rates in any way??


Probably not since cpu benchmarks for this game show that there's no difference in fps across many different kinds of cpus.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Yeeeehaaa, Jesters dead!!




















I feel the need...the NEED for SPEED!

God, I love Top Gun!


----------



## piskooooo

Bad team mates RUIN this game. I've won maybe 2 games out of 15, and every game we end up getting pushed back into one spawn. My teams scores are always awful like 1-14 with maybe 500 points, it's ridiculous. I know this game is knew, but come on.


----------



## Birdy1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skylit*


I have the sudden urge to buy this game just to do that.


At 1:00ish, The kid that yells I thought sounded like an animal LOL


----------



## lp75220

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Birdy1337*


At 1:00ish, The kid that yells I thought sounded like an animal LOL


I dont know but i think im going to do that when i can get c4 cause it would make me so happy hearing people yell.


----------



## Sam1990

It's amazing how no one in this game knows how to revive.


----------



## oomalikoo

i put claymores in front of the mcom and they NEVEr go off what gives?


----------



## Olepolecat

They need a ribbon for worst kill to death ratio so that I can actually win something. lol


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olepolecat*


They need a ribbon for worst kill to death ratio so that I can actually win something. lol


death ratio does not matter


----------



## dj3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


death ratio does not matter










win loss ratio is all i care about.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sam1990*


It's amazing how no one in this game knows how to revive.


its amazing how some of ypur teamates never drop ammo when you need it........
was playing as a medic early yeaterday and was soing very well on tehran highway till i ran ourta ammo

called for ammo in the chat adozen times since my squad had no one playing as support
follpwed a aupport guy in anorher squad halfway across the map with my pistol only since my m16 ran outta ammo.

ended up blocking him when he was prone and tuening on and off my pistol flashloght in his face while shooting at him and spamming Q before that idiot finally dropped some ammo

god.....ive found better random teammates in the beta than in the current released form.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dj3*


win loss ratio is all i care about.


i only care about SPM


----------



## Birdy1337

I loved doing this in other BF games LOL. People would get so mad at me


----------



## ntherblast

Lame I was doing the last coop mission and after i shot the main bad guy my partner disconnected...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sam1990*


It's amazing how no one in this game knows how to revive.


That and defend/attack objectives seems 3/4 of the players who play this don't even know the basics or have tunnel vision. The worst is when playing rush everyone on the attacking team only decides to arm/push the mcoms during the last 20 tickets


----------



## xion

I've never had so much trouble with a video game before. I either can't connect, get kicked, crash, black screen just sits there, all the servers have horrible lag, or when I'm doing good, the game crashes or I get kicked..

Game needs a lot of work, its extremely fun, but I spend more time ctrl alt deleting and trying to get into a game, or lagging than having fun..


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Olepolecat*


They need a ribbon for worst kill to death ratio so that I can actually win something. lol


I laughed, although you and I would be in serious competition for that ribbon.

Reviving is how I score my points, on Seine Crossing or the Bazaar you can pretty much run up your points at will by reviving or dropping med packs in the tight spots. It's a heck of a lot easier than getting kills.


----------



## pastuch

Tanks are absurdly powerful. I'm already at the max level that lets you put 3 people in a tank. The third position is allows you to laser target and great for hoping out to repair. The second last tank upgrade is an armor upgrade that makes them even more invincible. Tanks are OP as hell. My K







and win loss on any map with a TANK or APC is godly.

My favorite: Attack another tank with a shell, then switch to the super-homing shells (6th upgrade), then switch back to regular shells. The damage is crazy. they go from 60% to dead instantly.


----------



## oomalikoo

can anyone tell me why my claymores arent going off? :/


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


can anyone tell me why my claymores arent going off? :/


They don't go off right away. Not sure how long you have to wait but there's a count down to give the other team a chance to disarm.


----------



## matrices

The bindings issue is driving me INSANE.

X is flares for airplanes, copters, and tanks, right? Because I'm trying to check my sanity before I throw myself out the window, since I can't fire any flares from my plane or chopper even after resetting my bindings, but the tank smoke thing works fine.

e: oh you have to unlock them...how? You need to shoot down something in the craft first?


----------



## chrisys93

Would upgrading to a 1100t be worth it for me. I demand more fps.


----------



## Ratjack

i dont get why people are having issues..... I have 0 problems with the game. I always connect and never get kicked/disconnected.

Maybe open up the ports on your internet that dice posted up.


----------



## chu816

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


i dont get why people are having issues..... I have 0 problems with the game. I always connect and never get kicked/disconnected.

Maybe open up the ports on your internet that dice posted up.


What are these ports you speak of? I've tried to keep up with what ways to improve the performance, but i guess i missed this one.


----------



## Channing

Anyone having constant freezing or locking up problems? Only way to get back into window is a hard reset of the computer.


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Channing*


Anyone having constant freezing or locking up problems? Only way to get back into window is a hard reset of the computer.


I do when loading a server from battlelog all the time.. Also, what are these ports?


----------



## piskooooo

I'm considering getting another 580. I hate dropping to 30-40fps from 60-70, it really messes you up.


----------



## SM0k3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


The bindings issue is driving me INSANE.

X is flares for airplanes, copters, and tanks, right? Because I'm trying to check my sanity before I throw myself out the window, since I can't fire any flares from my plane or chopper even after resetting my bindings, but the tank smoke thing works fine.

e: oh you have to unlock them...how? You need to shoot down something in the craft first?



After you unlock them, go into your class customization settings and click on "air" and equip them.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Wow what a surprise.
install game . try to logg in a server. getting stuck on a black screen.

If only this game had any INI files to change the setting for fullscreen off. but dosen't seem like it has any file with the settings in it......


----------



## Imrac

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...6/1/308676258/ < Fun game I had last night.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SM0k3*


After you unlock them, go into your class customization settings and click on "air" and equip them.










This. What sucks is that it takes so damn long to reload again, I use the flares on one lock and go down from the lock right after sigh....

On another note, has anyone been getting a crash that looks like a black and white chessboard made of artifacts? Sometimes my system recovers but when it doesn't I have horizontal lines going across my bios screen, like how it was back in the day when you paused a video tape.


----------



## Phaelynar

Anyone else experiencing crashing/freezing issues? The game ran like crap with the 285.62 drivers where it was unplayable with sig rig with high settings at 1080p. Went back to beta drivers and it worked fine. Now it crashes trying to load a server every game.

30+ hours on the beta and not one single crash. Worst release of a full version of any game I've ever purchased.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


I'm considering getting another 580. I hate dropping to 30-40fps from 60-70, it really messes you up.


i have a new 580 OEM in the FS section if you're looking for one








love how my 470's do pretty well on 800mhz OC's


----------



## Channing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phaelynar*


Anyone else experiencing crashing/freezing issues? The game ran like crap with the 285.62 drivers where it was unplayable with sig rig with high settings at 1080p. Went back to beta drivers and it worked fine. Now it crashes trying to load a server every game.

30+ hours on the beta and not one single crash. Worst release of a full version of any game I've ever purchased.


Same here the new nvidia driver was crap for me. I went back to the beta driver and still crashing and freezing.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Channing*


Same here the new nvidia driver was crap for me. I went back to the beta driver and still crashing and freezing.


+1

Nothing worse than cashing when you're in the middle of a firefight.

: Prays for a timely patch:

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## McAlberts

installed a program tonight called process monitor just to see where origin is scanning... nice to see its looking in almost 10 years of taxes and every picture i have ever taken in my life or have collected..

when will they come to my house, take me to their headquarters against my will, and tell me well you signed the EULA, now lets stitch you up into the human centipad.

/end rant. goodnight.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


installed a program tonight called process monitor just to see where origin is scanning... nice to see its looking in almost 10 years of taxes and every picture i have ever taken in my life or have collected..

when will they come to my house, take me to their headquarters against my will, and tell me well you signed the EULA, now lets stitch you up into the human centipad.

/end rant. goodnight.


i loved that episode soo much! haha dude you dont not read the TOA man.

Btw patch is coming out. I guess sometime next month. Lot of issues Dice has to fix


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


i loved that episode soo much! haha dude you dont not read the TOA man.

Btw patch is coming out. I guess sometime next month. Lot of issues Dice has to fix


You mean all the same issues DICE HAD when they released bad company 2. If only they had a file where you could change settings without being in game but . that doesn't exist ( would have made too much sens to put it in there just in case... )


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin*


You mean all the same issues DICE HAD when they released bad company 2. If only they had a file where you could change settings without being in game but . that doesn't exist ( would have made too much sens to put it in there just in case... )


there is one. Just hard to read it lol. Documents/Battlefield 3


----------



## UNOE

had a issue with weird blocky looking letters in menus and block shadows in game. Tried a bunch of things then I restarted the computer fired the game up and all was well again. Just thought I would share. Some times I google and do research before a restart now a days.


----------



## JAM3S121

I wish there were more maps..

I also wish there were ATTACK CONQUEST MAPS.. you know like when one team has more tickets but has no flags and the other team has less tickets but more flags.

kinda like the most popular bf2/2142 maps like strike at karkhand, camp gibralter, road to jalalabad, suez canal.

I understand there will be back to karkhand and I hope they keep the mechanics of those maps the same like gulf of oman/strike at karkhand.. they are not meant to start out equally!!


----------



## Ikthus

Can anyone explain how the heck you fly a jet? Wish there was a way to practice it instead of going into a match crashing and crashing until I can get the hang of it. All I've managed to do is fly straight...how do you make turns with the default keybindings?


----------



## Narynan

I love this game.

.... it just feels like there is SOMETHING missing to it.

Some of the maps feel like they had check points added for conquest, but are not conquest maps. The ones with the really tight chokepoints.

IDK. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://www.spike.com/full-episodes/b...ason-5-ep-503g

operation gridiron 30min special on spike tv


----------



## PrototypeT800

I wish I could turn off commo rose. It just keeps getting me killed.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


there is one. Just hard to read it lol. Documents/Battlefield 3


hard to read and understand lol. I'll try changing fullscreenEnabled to fullscreenDisabled lol.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

So the Back to Karkand maps aren't available for play right now? Any idea when they are supposed to be out? I was under the impression that you got the maps day 1.


----------



## Olepolecat

I played on the OCN server for awhile and dare I say, we actually had some teamwork going on.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*


So the Back to Karkand maps aren't available for play right now? Any idea when they are supposed to be out? I was under the impression that you got the maps day 1.


Next month.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


Next month.


Ohhhh ok. That's not too bad then.


----------



## M.IV.E

anyone having issues when playing bf3?

when I first join the server, my graphic starts not responding. it brought me to my desktop, and I can only move the mouse. what causes the problem?

I used MSI afterburner to overclock my 580.

core voltage: 1150
core clock:990
shader clock:1980
memory clock:1900

hyperthreading: off


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Just got the game and even though im playing on medium/high settings at 1680x1050 I was impressed with how the game looked. I've only gotten up to the jet mission in the single player so far and that level blew my mind. I wonder what ultra settings looks like


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.IV.E*


anyone having issues when playing bf3?

when I first join the server, my graphic starts not responding. it brought me to my desktop, and I can only move the mouse. what causes the problem?

I used MSI afterburner to overclock my 580.

core voltage: 1150
core clock:990
shader clock:1980
memory clock:1900

hyperthreading: off


Do you have the most recent graphic drivers?


----------



## dteg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


Next month.


if you're thinking october is pretty much over then yes. according to a tweet and a facebook post they should be released in december.


----------



## M.IV.E

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*


Do you have the most recent graphic drivers?


yup i did


----------



## Backfat

I guess you aren't allowed to kill the server admin or you'll get booted. Silly me, I should have realized that.


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M.IV.E*


yup i did


Try using the beta drivers. The 285.62 made the game unplayable for me.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Sorry if this has been asked already:
Once i used the code that came with my BF3 order, do i need the DVD's to re-install the game later, or can i download it from Origin?
I'm asking because I'm thinking of selling my BF3 LE for some cash, but i would like to know if i need the DVD's for anything.


As was said by someone else, once you activate the game on origin you can download it. this also binds the key with your origin account, which im pretty sure means that you cant sell the game

Sure you could sell the disk, but whoever buys it will come back angry because the key wont work...


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikthus*


Can anyone explain how the heck you fly a jet? Wish there was a way to practice it instead of going into a match crashing and crashing until I can get the hang of it. All I've managed to do is fly straight...how do you make turns with the default keybindings?


you use the mouse for pitch/yaw and a/d to turn


----------



## Gearbox

Anyone wanna play CO-OP? You pick whatever. xGearbox on Battlelog


----------



## Clawbog

Can anyone tell me why TV missiles on attack helicopters don't do any damage to jets and helicopters? =\\

That was really stupid of dice..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Can anyone tell me why TV missiles on attack helicopters don't do any damage to jets and helicopters? =\\

That was really stupid of dice..


Really? That is really stupid. I think choppers need to be given a bit more health too, or at least knock the stall down to 20% health or something. Falling out of the sky because someone shot me with a stinger from across the map is such a pain


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Really? That is really stupid. I think choppers need to be given a bit more health too, or at least knock the stall down to 20% health or something. Falling out of the sky because someone shot me with a stinger from across the map is such a pain










Yea... No one wanted to fly me on Kharg Island, so I just landed the chopper on a mountain over seeing the map, switched to gunner and started blowing up tanks, then I got an idea to shoot down a heli... Hit it on my first try and the missile just bounced off and kept going.. >.< Same thing again and again, both helis and planes.. After a while my missile stopped doing damage, period for some reason.. sucks.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Really? That is really stupid. I think choppers need to be given a bit more health too, or at least knock the stall down to 20% health or something. Falling out of the sky because someone shot me with a stinger from across the map is such a pain










i just barely found out the power of the stinger in the last two games


----------



## Backfat

Does anybody know if I can sell my BF3 that I bought on origin? Can't I just give the person my EA account and password?

I don't find the game enjoyable.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Yea... No one wanted to fly me on Kharg Island, so I just landed the chopper on a mountain over seeing the map, switched to gunner and started blowing up tanks, then I got an idea to shoot down a heli... Hit it on my first try and the missile just bounced off and kept going.. >.< Same thing again and again, both helis and planes.. After a while my missile stopped doing damage, period for some reason.. sucks.


Damn, I was looking forward to it too >.< I hope they fix it up soon....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


i just barely found out the power of the stinger in the last two games










I promised myself that I won't use it because I know how terribly easy it is to get kills with it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Does anybody know if I can sell my BF3 that I bought on origin? Can't I just give the person my EA account and password?

I don't find the game enjoyable.


Against EA and origins terms of service. Don't do it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


Can anyone tell me why TV missiles on attack helicopters don't do any damage to jets and helicopters? =\\

That was really stupid of dice..


Currently there's a long list of stupid decision dice has made. Game needs some editing. Really missing commanders in strategic situations. Was playing the crossing level with a friend. Me and my friend captured half of the points on the map and successful held the east bridge. Yet instead of the rest of the team focusing on defending the captured points they're grouped at a single objective. Hence a commander to direct squads would've been fantastic right here.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Against EA and origins terms of service. Don't do it.


Because their fancy army of lawyers made it that way so no used copies of the game could be sold, and would have to be bought brand new?

Or because they don't want people selling power leveled accounts? <--- That wouldn't make much sense to me, but it's the only reasoning I can see besides the first one.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Backfat*


Because their fancy army of lawyers made it that way so no used copies of the game could be sold, and would have to be bought brand new?

Or because they don't want people selling power leveled accounts? <--- That wouldn't make much sense to me, but it's the only reasoning I can see besides the first one.


It's the same as steam, if they find out you sold it they will kill the account. If you are regretting the purchase... learn to research more before purchasing. I know it sounds harsh but it's the truth, no PC game shops let you take them back now... and selling them on can be problematic.


----------



## Backfat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


It's the same as steam, if they find out you sold it they will kill the account. If you are regretting the purchase... learn to research more before purchasing. I know it sounds harsh but it's the truth, no PC game shops let you take them back now... and selling them on can be problematic.


Yeah I know. It sucks because I LOOOOOVED Bad Company 1 on my 360. I played the heck out of it. Never liked BC2 much. I thought BF3 would renew my love for the series.

I just get frustrated easily. Whatever decision I make in game it seems to be the wrong one. I move left when I should have moved right, I spawn on a team mate and get knifed instantly before my feet touch the ground. I fire center mass on a guy and see him first, he swings around and pops two shots in me and I'm down. I've played every kit equally except engineer, yet no kit or weapons seem to suit me. I get constantly marauded by mortar shots when trying to defuse objectives. I spawn in the base as an attacker and get mowed down before I know what hit me by spawn campers. I try to run at the objective after carefully scoping out the situation and seeing nobody around, and the second I chose to move I'm killed by a sniper 200m away lying prone not moving.

The maps seem just badly laid out in my opinion. They are too wide open where they shouldn't be, and too narrow and choked off in places they shouldn't be. Flanking is pretty hard on half of the maps where defenders can just hold one or two key points and funnel attackers into a small area of death. I don't like the urban areas, for some reason. There isn't much cover, like there was in BC1 and BC2. It ends up being a race to see how many rpgs and grenades can be spammed in the choke points to find the winning team.

The battlelog seems clunky, unintuitive, and unnecessary. You can't edit your settings, or load outs except while in a game. They should at least let you edit your game settings in between rounds, or in the browser itself. Gun comparisons is non existent; it only tells how many RPM and ammo it holds.

I REALLY REALLY wanted this game to be enjoyable and have fun while playing, but its not, it causes frustration and anger.. which games really shouldn't do. I'm quite certain it is fun to a lot of people, just not me sadly.









/rant


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15495983*
> Yeah I know. It sucks because I LOOOOOVED Bad Company 1 on my 360. I played the heck out of it. Never liked BC2 much. I thought BF3 would renew my love for the series.
> 
> I just get frustrated easily. Whatever decision I make in game it seems to be the wrong one. I move left when I should have moved right, I spawn on a team mate and get knifed instantly before my feet touch the ground. I fire center mass on a guy and see him first, he swings around and pops two shots in me and I'm down. I've played every kit equally except engineer, yet no kit or weapons seem to suit me. I get constantly marauded by mortar shots when trying to defuse objectives. I spawn in the base as an attacker and get mowed down before I know what hit me by spawn campers. I try to run at the objective after carefully scoping out the situation and seeing nobody around, and the second I chose to move I'm killed by a sniper 200m away lying prone not moving.
> 
> The maps seem just badly laid out in my opinion. They are too wide open where they shouldn't be, and too narrow and choked off in places they shouldn't be. Flanking is pretty hard on half of the maps where defenders can just hold one or two key points and funnel attackers into a small area of death. I don't like the urban areas, for some reason. There isn't much cover, like there was in BC1 and BC2. It ends up being a race to see how many rpgs and grenades can be spammed in the choke points to find the winning team.
> 
> The battlelog seems clunky, unintuitive, and unnecessary. You can't edit your settings, or load outs except while in a game. They should at least let you edit your game settings in between rounds, or in the browser itself. Gun comparisons is non existent; it only tells how many RPM and ammo it holds.
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanted this game to be enjoyable and have fun while playing, but its not, it causes frustration and anger.. which games really shouldn't do. I'm quite certain it is fun to a lot of people, just not me sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /rant


Welcome to the battlefield...


----------



## kcuestag

Any ideas how to create a 2nd soldier? My girlfriend wants to play it while at home tonight but I don't want her to screw my stats.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15496176*
> Welcome to the battlefield...


Yep, until you figure out what you are best at it can be frustrating. BC2 was like that with me for a few months... then I discovered smoke







It seems BF3 is the first game where I can just pick up any class and do reasonably well though(well, I still haven't touched recon and never plan to so meh







).


----------



## jchon930

does anybody know exactly when you can exit the game and still have the stats you earned saved for that round?


----------



## Backfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15496205*
> Any ideas how to create a 2nd soldier? My girlfriend wants to play it while at home tonight but I don't want her to screw my stats.


You can't. I asked an EA agent.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930;15496250*
> does anybody know exactly when you can exit the game and still have the stats you earned saved for that round?


Start of the next round iirc. And kcuestag, you can't unfortunately... you'll have to live with her wrecking your stats(inb4 she improves them







).


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930;15496250*
> does anybody know exactly when you can exit the game and still have the stats you earned saved for that round?


At the end of the round when your stats are shown, I do it all the time when I need to bail.

On a total different note, what kind of tags has eveyone collected so far from knifing other players? So far I only have a N7 one and a Mass Effect 3 one.

*EDIT:* Oh and a BFBC2 one too.


----------



## Calipso

I would just like to play one time for more than 30 mins straight without a crash to desktop via blackscreen.

Longest I have lasted was 3 maps (29 mins or so).


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15496511*
> I would just like to play one time for more than 30 mins straight without a crash to desktop via blackscreen.
> 
> Longest I have lasted was 3 maps (29 mins or so).


Really!? Damn that must be frustrating! I wonder why some people have problems and others don't? I get a few crashes every now and then but nothing like that.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;15496595*
> Really!? Damn that must be frustrating! I wonder why some people have problems and others don't? I get a few crashes every now and then but nothing like that.


I know, it's weird... I mean I haven't even had a crash(that was my fault, server crashes happen way too much) after turning HT off... then I talk to people who can't even get the game to start.


----------



## 8564dan

It is wierd. I am currently playing the ps3 version with my bro and........its not he same as pc at all. In fact, im not enjoying it. I love it on PC but this is just not as good.


----------



## Lord

Hi, I just unlocked a scope for AK-74M. Can anyone please tell me how to mount it on my gun?


----------



## Hexa

Just had an awesome battle of about 30 people. Me and ChaosMar1ne from here were in the match. He got MVP 1 and I got MVP 2. Two overclockers at the top of the charts where we belong


----------



## 8564dan

People dont seem to spot on PS3.....


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord;15496662*
> Hi, I just unlocked a scope for AK-74M. Can anyone please tell me how to mount it on my gun?


click customise under your gun options are there .


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord;15496662*
> Hi, I just unlocked a scope for AK-74M. Can anyone please tell me how to mount it on my gun?


Click loadout before you spawn and cutomize the ak 47. You can select and equip the scope from here.


----------



## sp4wners

Game has some amazing graphics, but why it's crashing so often to the desktop?


----------



## criminal

It is too bad some people are having problems. The game runs perfect for me so far. And the game itself is amazing. Dice has really outdone themselves this time.


----------



## BradleyW

I must say, i'm on a solid 60 without crashing issues or stuttering, except that strange issue i have were i must go in/out of game every so often to prevent camera movement micro stutter.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;15496595*
> Really!? Damn that must be frustrating! I wonder why some people have problems and others don't? I get a few crashes every now and then but nothing like that.


I don't have that kind of problem. It kinda helps if you reformat DBAN your hard drive for 14 hours then install everything fresh then less problems i guess? Give it time i am sure it'll be fixed. First time i seen my GTX 460 go up to 45c i hope that's normal! Well the heater is on in the house though cuz it's a cold week.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15497122*
> I don't have that kind of problem. It kinda helps if you reformat DBAN your hard drive for 14 hours then install everything fresh then less problems i guess? Give it time i am sure it'll be fixed. First time i seen my *GTX 460* go up to *45c* i hope that's normal! Well the heater is on in the house though cuz it's a cold week.


That's a great temp.


----------



## [email protected]

Good to know then rofl. I just never seen my card go up 45c rarely lmao. Guess i was paranoid then! Oh i still wonder, HDMI good or DVI? I always wanted to try HDMI but i don't think i'll see the difference? Also my Monitor supports 50 to 75hz or so what gives and why i cannot see 75hz? First time i own a 1080P monitor. I never seen HD,SD options in Nvidia control panel ever BEFORE. Don't know what that is but i am running native res 60hz anyways. I'm due for a new video card anyways. Maybe i oughta SLi the gtx 460 but i don't think i will get performance like the gtx 580. I desire ULTRA!


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone knows if there's any kind of file for Battlefield 3 where you could add some commands?

I want to add the following commands;

RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadL*imit 1

RenderDevice.TrippleBufferingE*nable 0

Which gets rid of all stuttering when HT is enabled, but at the moment all we can do is enter those 2 commands on the Command console every time we join a server or even every time the map changes.









I wish I could tell the game to run those 2 commands by default.

PS: I'm not sure if you need to type the asterisc (*) in the command or not, forgot.


----------



## [email protected]

Just do it in the console? Maybe that could work? Check twitter i saw something a dev posted about how you can see the render stuff.


----------



## olliiee

Yet to have a problem aside from server troubles which isn't really DICE but even they are pretty rare.

I really wish there was a commander in Conquest.
I am yet to see any glitches or bugs. (Maybe thats because I played the BETA and the current ones aren't as bad)

Also, people really need to learn how to play medic :/


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15497364*
> Anyone knows if there's any kind of file for Battlefield 3 where you could add some commands?
> 
> I want to add the following commands;
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadL*imit 1
> 
> RenderDevice.TrippleBufferingE*nable 0
> 
> Which gets rid of all stuttering when HT is enabled, but at the moment all we can do is enter those 2 commands on the Command console every time we join a server or even every time the map changes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could tell the game to run those 2 commands by default.
> 
> PS: I'm not sure if you need to type the asterisc (*) in the command or not, forgot.


I just disabled HT, less work


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15497394*
> I just disabled HT, less work


Yeah but I also do [email protected] while not gaming, and HT helps quite a lot, and I don't feel like going into BIOS every time I want to play or Fold.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone running portrait eyefinity with 1x 6990 / 2x 6990s and getting both/all 4 GPUs working?


----------



## Jump3r

I just worked out i can play this on my laptop with not bad settings.

1920x1080 Res
In game setting is on HIGH (not custom)

and im managing *35-50fps*

My laptop is a ASUS G73Jh (i7 720QM and ATI 5870m)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15497402*
> Yeah but I also do [email protected] while not gaming, and HT helps quite a lot, and I don't feel like going into BIOS every time I want to play or Fold.


Ah. Well I can't afford the electricity for folding so meh


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus;15494977*
> Can anyone explain how the heck you fly a jet? All I've managed to do is fly straight...how do you make turns with the default keybindings?


A and D will turn the jet left and right.


----------



## sp4wners

I don't have any stuttering with HT on. Weird...


----------



## Don Karnage

JUst played for the last hour and i'm pretty horrible but i'm getting better. I'm halfway to a 4 Rank


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chu816;15494313*
> What are these ports you speak of? I've tried to keep up with what ways to improve the performance, but i guess i missed this one.


doubt you need to open ports i have a router and don't get this issue people are talking about


----------



## Grief

Just letting everyone know about this greasemonkey script.

It can queue you to a server and you will join automatically when a slot opens up.

http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/116535


----------



## NFL

Need some help...I've unlocked all of the assault rifles, and I'd like to swap out my F2000 for a different weapon. In your opinion, what is the best all-around assault rifle in the game?


----------



## furmark

late to the party but i just got the game sadly i have to go out and drink should get it installed before i go though gonna make it a quick one tonight


----------



## Phaelynar

Why the hell do you still fall through the map on metro? Didnt they fix that **** in the beta? DICE really needs to get their ass in gear fixing the crashes and glitches, otherwise this game will be getting un-installed.


----------



## Lune

I keep flying low with the viper and the lag kills me. It just makes my chopper jump around for no reason.... renting a 600$ dedicated box to play on a garbage server, all of them too. EA.... just zzzzzzz


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar;15497617*
> Why the hell do you still fall through the map on metro? Didnt they fix that **** in the beta? DICE really needs to get their ass in gear fixing the crashes and glitches, otherwise this game will be getting un-installed.


lol DICE are the kings at releasing products that should still be in the beta stage. I don't expect BF3 to be a polished product until 2012, or a good 4-5 patches in.


----------



## [email protected]

Does HDMI work faster and better than DVI? I know they both are the same signals and graphics look the same. It turns out HDMI is more about using audio am i right? Just wanna be sure!


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15497665*
> Does HDMI work faster and better than DVI? I know they both are the same signals and graphics look the same. It turns out HDMI is more about using audio am i right? Just wanna be sure!


You are correct.
Some HDMI cables also have other signals built in like ethernet.

Also:
Does anyone know what the physical warfare pack does? I've activated on Origin but my game did not change in any way
I also preordered it but I don't see any of the Back to Karkand maps..?


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15497698*
> You are correct.
> Some HDMI cables also have other signals built in like ethernet.
> 
> Also:
> Does anyone know what the physical warfare pack does? I've activated on Origin but my game did not change in any way
> I also preordered it but I don't see any of the Back to Karkand maps..?


I wish it made it physically able to play without crashing. Sadly it does not.


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15497660*
> lol DICE are the kings at releasing products that should still be in the beta stage. I don't expect BF3 to be a polished product until 2012, or a good 4-5 patches in.


Finally someone that know DICE and Battlefield like i do. if anyone has ever played any of DICE's game at launch know that they are always buggy and it takes them atleast 2-3 patches for it to become the game they promised. but im still having fun with BF3 and can live with these problems because they are rather small compared to past releases


----------



## Phaelynar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15497660*
> lol DICE are the kings at releasing products that should still be in the beta stage. I don't expect BF3 to be a polished product until 2012, or a good 4-5 patches in.


But this is a specific issue they fixed in the beta....


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief;15497539*
> Just letting everyone know about this greasemonkey script.
> 
> It can queue you to a server and you will join automatically when a slot opens up.
> 
> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/116535


bump this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL;15497554*
> Need some help...I've unlocked all of the assault rifles, and I'd like to swap out my F2000 for a different weapon. In your opinion, what is the best all-around assault rifle in the game?


And this. would be interested to see if there is some information somewhere that shows us how much raw damage each gun does.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15497665*
> Does HDMI work faster and better than DVI? I know they both are the same signals and graphics look the same. It turns out HDMI is more about using audio am i right? Just wanna be sure!


Pretty much unless you've got software and a monitor that can go over 16.7 million colours or whatever it is. Also you'll need to run a lower resolution to get up to 75Hz - I don't think there's any standard LCD's that will do it at 1080 (except the 120Hz's).


----------



## james8

hey i think gun noise is wayyy too loud in the campaign and it blocks out all the music and dialog. is there any way to turn those down? i wanna hear music and talks not constant BANG BANG


----------



## [email protected]

Still would like to know why i see a blue highlighted HD,SD in my Nvidia Control panel. I am running 1920x1080 60hz below of the section but this HD,SD option is on top of it and i wonder why is it highlighted blue and what is it for? Movies?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15497918*
> Still would like to know why i see a blue highlighted HD,SD in my Nvidia Control panel. I am running 1920x1080 60hz below of the section but this HD,SD option is on top of it and i wonder why is it highlighted blue and what is it for? Movies?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That's the resolution your using, if you select the PC-native and apply that will be blue. AFAIK those two are exactly the same.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15497918*
> Still would like to know why i see a blue highlighted HD,SD in my Nvidia Control panel. I am running 1920x1080 60hz below of the section but this HD,SD option is on top of it and i wonder why is it highlighted blue and what is it for? Movies?


What type of monitor lead, are you using


----------



## GuernseyClocker

Received my pre-order copy two days before the official UK release. Result.

Official release day; Servers go down and UK Gamers unhappy EA site posts were deleted by EA... Not so good.

After downloading the NVIDIA driver update, that was hurriedly bundled out;

First Impressions are: Lovely Graphics running on Dual GTX 580's with Ultra (maxed) settings, however set to 'Custom' switching down the Mesh, Terrain and shadows to High, then switching off Deferred AA, makes it run much quicker, leaving effects and textures on ultra.

Good Speed/quality compromise.

I am (trying to) run @ 6130x1080 Res (with bezel correction), however the gun sights are out by about two inches! until you aim with the right mouse. It works fine with lower resolution 5760x1080 (without bezel correction) though. Weird.

The first evening playing half the campaign game was rewarding. I play Counterstrike source, on Steam and Medal of Honour -limited edition (my current favourite) multiplayer games regularly and gave the multiplayer on BF3 a quick check. Impressive, considering the high strain on the servers. The EA servers, in my experience, are always a bit 'hit or miss' on medal of honour.

The MW3 release from Activision/Infinity ward will have to be very good to top this EA BF3 release, hopefully including top end gamer PC Graphics options.

I found that MW2 didn't support enough of the trick top end graphics and multi-screen was not an option, unless you like blocky out of proportion visuals.

Here's hoping MW3 is as good, if not better.









If anyone can help me with the gun sights on 'bezel corrected' SLI it would be much appreciated


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord;15496662*
> Hi, I just unlocked a scope for AK-74M. Can anyone please tell me how to mount it on my gun?


use some duct tape or zip ties


----------



## ntherblast

Is it me or is the public coop and the one with a party of friends different? I found there to be way more enemies and tanks on the first mission and it was both normal


----------



## Flying Donkey

For some reasons the damn game isn't installing i'm so pissed right ***. It says it's installing and all of a sudden it says ready to install again. I didn't pay for this crap


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15497660*
> lol DICE are the kings at releasing products that should still be in the beta stage. I don't expect BF3 to be a polished product until 2012, or a good 4-5 patches in.


Game crashes in between rounds for me once in a while but overall, it is extremely stable here. I am 10hrs in multiplayer and I haven't encountered any bugs worth complaining for.

The only things that saddens me is the damage reduction. I prefered the beta. I guess it is a matter of opinion. I am considering playing hardcore only.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15498136*
> For some reasons the damn game isn't installing i'm so pissed right ***. It says it's installing and all of a sudden it says ready to install again. I didn't pay for this crap


anyone??????? I tried installing it 30 times and it still doen't work. It won even let me freaking re download th einstaller *** ????????????????????????//

It was installing and then like a punkbuster installer popped up for a second

***f is this dice/


----------



## FreekyGTi

So are there actually any good active newbish friendly platoons that need a semi crappy Eng player? lol...im actually not that bad (i hope







)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Freek91/stats/237947141/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Has anyone managed to play coop, with friends????


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15498273*
> Has anyone managed to play coop, with friends????


plenty of people have...you actually have to form a party on battlelog then join co-op


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;15498281*
> plenty of people have...you actually have to form a party on battlelog then join co-op


Thanks bud


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else find that to press the quick action key for the last coop mission last part you need godlike speed. I only beat it on hard cause i spammed left click and by chance that was the key that came up... The key that comes up to take the shot appears for like a 1/10 of a second.

Also how are people getting 200k pts in easy mode for the last coop mission


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15497646*
> I keep flying low with the viper and the lag kills me. It just makes my chopper jump around for no reason.... renting a 600$ dedicated box to play on a garbage server, all of them too. EA.... just zzzzzzz


I've had countless occasions of this also. But with jets. The server can be perfectly fine but i enter a jet, get in the air fly a little, then it lags and i crash







Thinking about it flying kinda sucks. If your in a jet you have Mobile AA, AA, Stingers, and heatseekers on heli's to worry about.. on top of that i can't seem to strafe infantry... just kind of baffled at how crippled some things are in the game, yet it still has me playing









I wish EA would get rid of all the hackers, top leader boards are flooded with em.

Had a lot of good games last night with a friend K/D ratio is back up to 1.7xx










Pendelum's K/D is 2.8 something







damn sniper
















Still been playing the same as i did in beta i always go Engy, mines and javelin ftw







Love my M4A1 also, when they get the hit reg fixed i'll love the M4


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey;15498237*
> anyone??????? I tried installing it 30 times and it still doen't work. It won even let me freaking re download th einstaller *** ????????????????????????//
> 
> It was installing and then like a punkbuster installer popped up for a second
> 
> ***f is this dice/


I had this problem too. Delete your BF3 folder in the origin games folder in Programs (x86) if you have win 7 64bit. You have to restart Origin and then redownload


----------



## TheSchlaf

Two questions:

Anybody have trouble saving progress in the campaign? I seem to have to start over everytime I launch the game.

Why does BF3 always start minimized? I always have to click it to get the game to go full screen.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## falcon26

Finally got to play for a long time last night, about 3-4 hours. Things I've noticed

1. I really hate the Battlelog browser. Its slow and finding a friend to join your game takes way to long. By the time it says your in a game its to late its full. Scrolling takes for ever as well. I would give battlelog an F. If it were in game that would be much better

2. No ping times while in the game so you have no idea if its your system running crappy or lag.

3. The maps are alot smaller than BF2.

4. No horns on the jeeps.

5. No commander mode

6. Graphics are only a little better than BC2

That is only a few of my complaints. Yes I love the game but to me this is not a worthy successor to BF2 its more like BF2.5


----------



## Jarobata

Downclocked my GPU slightly and stopped the black screen crashes. No idea why BC2 was fine and this wasn't.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSchlaf;15498364*
> Two questions:
> 
> Anybody have trouble saving progress in the campaign? I seem to have to start over everytime I launch the game.
> 
> Why does BF3 always start minimized? I always have to click it to get the game to go full screen.
> 
> Thanks for any advice.


no trouble saving here...but it does start you at the last real check point

as for starting minimized...thats normal...it will actually un-minimize itself when they game is ready to play...at least it should lol


----------



## Noize_Unit

am i doing something wrogn, BF 3 looks like its only utilizing 3 of my cores, the three its using around around 60-80% where the other 3 are around 25%, my 1090t is at 4Ghz, i know since i have xfire and am running eyefinity at 5760x1080 it will be working my GPUs harder which it is, is this normal or is there something that i can do to increase performance?


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15498411*
> am i doing something wrogn, BF 3 looks like its only utilizing 3 of my cores, the three its using around around 60-80% where the other 3 are around 25%, my 1090t is at 4Ghz, i know since i have xfire and am running eyefinity at 5760x1080 it will be working my GPUs harder which it is, is this normal or is there something that i can do to increase performance?


Pretty sure that's normal. I saw similar usage from people in the Beta. First 2/3cores would be taxed heavily, the rest were having an easier time.


----------



## T3beatz

OK, some goods things and bad things I've observed about the game.

Good... CO-OP, Graphics, Physics, Guns, level ups.

Bad... CO-OP is only 2 people (should be at least 4), the reviving thing is a copy of COD's (just funny).
Squad management in MP Sucks! Was playing with a couple of friends of mine and it took forever for us to squad up! Should be able to create squads like the other games. Basically if you go in a game as a party you should have precedence over people who go in the game solo... Example... if I go in the game with a few friends if we don't get on the same team when we log onto the server, once the round is over Parties should be placed on the same team first, and everyone else should be divided up.

I think if they fix these things with a patch the game will be Much, much better...

I know that some of this has been posted before but I'm just puttin it out there again.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15498370*
> Finally got to play for a long time last night, about 3-4 hours. Things I've noticed
> 
> 1. I really hate the Battlelog browser. Its slow and finding a friend to join your game takes way to long. By the time it says your in a game its to late its full. Scrolling takes for ever as well. I would give battlelog an F. If it were in game that would be much better
> 
> 3. The maps are alot smaller than BF2.
> 
> 6. Graphics are only a little better than BC2
> 
> That is only a few of my complaints. Yes I love the game but to me this is not a worthy successor to BF2 its more like BF2.5


1. Use the quick match.

3. Rose tinted glasses

6. What? I think you need to see an eye doctor man, because the graphics are above and beyond BC2.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olepolecat;15495178*
> I played on the OCN server for awhile and dare I say, we actually had some teamwork going on.


I had a team the other day that played like BF3 players. Our enemies played like (I swear to god) COD players. When they ran out into the middle of an open field like helpless little morons... there was no mercy.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15498464*
> 1. Use the quick match.
> 
> 3. Rose tinted glasses
> 
> 6. What? I think you need to see an eye doctor man, because the graphics are above and beyond BC2.


I'm gonna have to agree with falcon26 on the graphics... BC2 had Awesome graphics, BF3's graphics are better, but not by far... I've played both in the past few days, the movement and physics are better and BF3, but the graphics are not way out in front.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuernseyClocker;15498062*
> Received my pre-order copy two days before the official UK release. Result.
> 
> Official release day; Servers go down and UK Gamers unhappy EA site posts were deleted by EA... Not so good.
> 
> After downloading the NVIDIA driver update, that was hurriedly bundled out;
> 
> First Impressions are: Lovely Graphics running on Dual GTX 580's with Ultra (maxed) settings, however set to 'Custom' switching down the Mesh, Terrain and shadows to High, then switching off Deferred AA, makes it run much quicker, leaving effects and textures on ultra.
> 
> Good Speed/quality compromise.
> 
> I am (trying to) run @ 6130x1080 Res (with bezel correction), however the gun sights are out by about two inches! until you aim with the right mouse. It works fine with lower resolution 5760x1080 (without bezel correction) though. Weird.
> 
> The first evening playing half the campaign game was rewarding. I play Counterstrike source, on Steam and Medal of Honour -limited edition (my current favourite) multiplayer games regularly and gave the multiplayer on BF3 a quick check. Impressive, considering the high strain on the servers. The EA servers, in my experience, are always a bit 'hit or miss' on medal of honour.
> 
> The MW3 release from Activision/Infinity ward will have to be very good to top this EA BF3 release, hopefully including top end gamer PC Graphics options.
> 
> I found that MW2 didn't support enough of the trick top end graphics and multi-screen was not an option, unless you like blocky out of proportion visuals.
> 
> Here's hoping MW3 is as good, if not better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone can help me with the gun sights on 'bezel corrected' SLI it would be much appreciated


Wont be that hard I mean all they have to do is have the game run on launch









I mean I love bf3 but it was way over hyped for something with a short campaign and a little upgrade in graphics. Forgot to mention story kinda felt like black ops and Co op is a rip off of mw2 spec ops


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15498370*
> Finally got to play for a long time last night, about 3-4 hours. Things I've noticed
> 
> 1. I really hate the Battlelog browser. Its slow and finding a friend to join your game takes way to long. By the time it says your in a game its to late its full. Scrolling takes for ever as well. I would give battlelog an F. If it were in game that would be much better
> 
> 2. No ping times while in the game so you have no idea if its your system running crappy or lag.
> 
> 3. The maps are alot smaller than BF2.
> 
> 4. No horns on the jeeps.
> 
> 5. No commander mode
> 
> 6. Graphics are only a little better than BC2
> 
> That is only a few of my complaints. Yes I love the game but to me this is not a worthy successor to BF2 its more like BF2.5


I agree, they've taken too much out in the name of "balance" for it to be a true successor to BF3. They've got some things to correct for sure.


----------



## McGee-zax

Awesome game!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15498549*
> Wont be that hard I mean all they have to do is have the game run on launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I love bf3 but it was way over hyped for something with a short campaign and a little upgrade in graphics. Forgot to mention story kinda felt like black ops and Co op is a rip off of mw2 spec ops


I can't figure out why they wouldn't bring onslaught mode back with BF3 that would be fun, 2 player co-op in a squad based game is rather boring.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15498583*
> I can't figure out why they wouldn't bring onslaught mode back with BF3 that would be fun, 2 player co-op in a squad based game is rather boring.


I agree the Co op is wayyy to boring


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15497646*
> I keep flying low with the viper and the lag kills me. It just makes my chopper jump around for no reason.... renting a 600$ dedicated box to play on a garbage server, all of them too. EA.... just zzzzzzz


That's what I thought.

So basically you are on a top of the line box and it still lags? This game has serious issues then..


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15477548*
> ...some of you make me wonder if you're PC gamers at all. I've played so many legendary games that begun with issues.
> 
> If bugs and issues on launch kept me from enjoying games, I would be a console gamer.
> 
> Thief 2 is one of my most favorite games of all time... did it had a smooth launch? Lol~ no.


Yeah, I was mad and was about to sell my PC and get the Xbox version..

Well, that was until I actually played the Xbox version. The Xbox version has *ALL* of the same issues, from flickering green on screen, to the servers lag. Heck, it even has extra "issues", such as only laggy 30 fps and insane visual tearing with poor 640p res and jagged edges everywhere.

Did I mention only 24 players on huge maps too?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15497698*
> You are correct.
> Some HDMI cables also have other signals built in like ethernet.
> 
> Also:
> Does anyone know what the physical warfare pack does? I've activated on Origin but my game did not change in any way
> I also preordered it but I don't see any of the Back to Karkand maps..?


Its on multiplayer. just change your loadout.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaelynar;15497617*
> Why the hell do you still fall through the map on metro? Didnt they fix that **** in the beta? DICE really needs to get their ass in gear fixing the crashes and glitches, otherwise this game will be getting un-installed.


Calm down dude. Some people just don't get it. When a game first comes out no matter how good it is or how well the devs worked on it. There is bound to be issues. There is soo many hardware and software combinations that dice cant recreate in the studio. Its why beta came out. They addressed the issues with beta but since the codes changed from beta to now more issues come. Its no the same for everyone. Calm down. Breath and just hold on. Dice is working on it. I'm having issues to but im patience with it since i understand to why these issues occur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15498308*
> Anyone else find that to press the quick action key for the last coop mission last part you need godlike speed. I only beat it on hard cause i spammed left click and by chance that was the key that came up... The key that comes up to take the shot appears for like a 1/10 of a second.
> 
> Also how are people getting 200k pts in easy mode for the last coop mission


Its a really long mission lol Just team work and don't die. I've been getting good scores. =) almost done unlocking all the co-op weapons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15498617*
> I agree the Co op is wayyy to boring


What co-op have you been playing? Ive played co-op all the maps twice and god its soo much fun. There so many surprises me and my friend where having a blast.Enemys spawning behide you and coming from unexpected places. Really was amazing.


----------



## rogueblade

All this crying and whining for comma rose and no one uses it at all


----------



## Romanrp

Does BF3 allow for "special forces" gameplay?

In BF2 I loved to sneak around the enemy and setup C4 traps and sabotage their planes and tanks.


----------



## marduke83

Tried recon earlier tonight just for some laughs, 413m headshot within about 2 minutes.. And they were moving.. total fluke, but still pretty cool. Also never thought I'd play support class, but I love the T88 LMG!


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15498982*
> Does BF3 allow for "special forces" gameplay?
> 
> In BF2 I loved to sneak around the enemy and setup C4 traps and sabotage their planes and tanks.


Actually it doesn't. Team spawns are considered "out of bounds" territory for the other team. Basically there's no more spawn-killing and you can't steal their vehicles. Terrible design choice IMO.


----------



## james8

^yea support class is pretty good: big magazine with low recoil.
i still can't get use to the ridiculous recoil of assault


----------



## rogueblade

I like Assault least of all classes.


----------



## james8

^but they got duh health pack and duh defib


----------



## Romanrp

So no stealth gameplay?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34;15498746*
> That's what I thought.
> 
> So basically you are on a top of the line box and it still lags? This game has serious issues then..


Exactly : / I don't mind glitches as we report those and they fix them, but man this server lag it's unplayable sometimes. Going to ask Hypernia to give us a free month because this is just bad


----------



## kcuestag

I am really mad at DICE right now. The latest R5 patch they released for servers have completely broke the game.

It makes all servers crash at least once every few hours, my clan's server is now crashing every hour.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak;15499020*
> Actually it doesn't. Team spawns are considered "out of bounds" territory for the other team. Basically there's no more spawn-killing and you can't steal their vehicles. Terrible design choice IMO.


Yup it also makes it where the enemy can sit in his spawn and keep mortaring other people because you can't get to him. God's they've handicapped this game something awful.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15499109*
> I am really mad at DICE right now. The latest R5 patch they released for servers have completely broke the game.
> 
> It makes all servers crash at least once every few hours, my clan's server is now crashing every hour.


Forgot to mention this as well, there has been one server that i've played in with little lag, but has started crashing due the R5 patch. So they just took off all the unstable levels... it's boiling down to this..game wasn't finished.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15499109*
> I am really mad at DICE right now. The latest R5 patch they released for servers have completely broke the game.
> 
> It makes all servers crash at least once every few hours, my clan's server is now crashing every hour.


Same... and the lag is amazing when flying a jet / chopper (that's where you can really see if a server is lagging) it looks like something is hitting you every 3-4 sec and like you are crashing into a rock or whatever.


----------



## Blackops_2

Gotta love how the only person that likes battlelog is the producer









In reality playing with friends has never been more frustrating...


----------



## [email protected]

I know one server that uses the R5 thing and updated punkbuster. NEVER crashed ever. Maybe once due to lag overload that's all. Hardly get any lag at all in that server. So far good but the only downside is they changed their maps to Conquest large maps. Lame.

I wanted all other maps and modes too. I don't wanna have to find another server and see more lag or problems. Anyone notice if you change the fov you get flashes of green on your screen, sometimes image tearing. I decided to stay with 70 cuz i don't wanna mess anything up and get annoyed. I can wait til DICE rolls out the patch. I can be patience









I'm so addicted to this game i almost haven't went outside to smell the air lmao. I am going out to eat today however! BF3 has made me very addicted into military life and etc. I'm considering buying some marine clothes just for the hell of it. And yes i am so buying all of Dice's BF3 products on clothing too! I wanna support the troops!

I cannot join the military cuz i am hearing impaired and been like this all my life. I don't wanna die from a bullet anyways. I'm a coward i know but i do know how to shoot a gun and i do have some courage but getting shot at is kinda terrifying. I can only see me as a guy using IED robots


----------



## Mongol

wow.

Wish they had MP with bots like BF2 did. It was great heli/jet practice, and those bots on hard difficulty were relentless.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Backfat;15495318*
> I guess you aren't allowed to kill the server admin or you'll get booted. Silly me, I should have realized that.


What do you mean? you joke or?


----------



## doc2142

How do you play with a friend in Co-op? Me and my friend tried it yesterday, I get the message that he invites me to join the mission, after that he doesn't have the start match button. It just says waiting for host to start mission. However that button is not there!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by **********;15499393*
> wow.
> 
> Wish they had MP with bots like BF2 did. It was great heli/jet practice, and those bots on hard difficulty were relentless.


Agreed.

While BF3 is a great game, there are a few omissions that have left me asking why they took x out.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15498982*
> Does BF3 allow for "special forces" gameplay?
> 
> In BF2 I loved to sneak around the enemy and setup C4 traps and sabotage their planes and tanks.


You can if your fast and sneaky enough. Its hard but you have to go for it. I flanked a tank. He wa too busy with someone else i went around the building with my c4 placed 2 and ran booM! haha i love the support class and that they have the c4 now. I played support in bc1 and 2 and i guess it stuck with me. Everyone needs ammo so its a fast way to get points and lvl up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15498986*
> Tried recon earlier tonight just for some laughs, 413m headshot within about 2 minutes.. And they were moving.. total fluke, but still pretty cool. Also never thought I'd play support class, but I love the T88 LMG!


:thumbs: i love support class xD c-4 is amazing with support. I dont have to be afraid of tanks now and I can IED them too haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15499345*
> I know one server that uses the R5 thing and updated punkbuster. NEVER crashed ever. Maybe once due to lag overload that's all. Hardly get any lag at all in that server. So far good but the only downside is they changed their maps to Conquest large maps. Lame.
> 
> I wanted all other maps and modes too. I don't wanna have to find another server and see more lag or problems. Anyone notice if you change the fov you get flashes of green on your screen, sometimes image tearing. I decided to stay with 70 cuz i don't wanna mess anything up and get annoyed. I can wait til DICE rolls out the patch. I can be patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so addicted to this game i almost haven't went outside to smell the air lmao. I am going out to eat today however! BF3 has made me very addicted into military life and etc. I'm considering buying some marine clothes just for the hell of it. And yes i am so buying all of Dice's BF3 products on clothing too! I wanna support the troops!
> 
> I cannot join the military cuz i am hearing impaired and been like this all my life. I don't wanna die from a bullet anyways. I'm a coward i know but i do know how to shoot a gun and i do have some courage but getting shot at is kinda terrifying. I can only see me as a guy using IED robots


lol yea getting shot wouldn't be fun. Hot metal going over mach 1+ into you. Don't have to worry about going to war since the troops are leaving. My friend was all pumped up to join cause he was going to do artillery so we can blow them up but that dream is over.

Patch R5 is when my PB issues came up. Seems to Break the servers more than fix them.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15499109*
> I am really mad at DICE right now. The latest R5 patch they released for servers have completely broke the game.
> 
> It makes all servers crash at least once every few hours, my clan's server is now crashing every hour.


Dude that crashing was the worst !


----------



## [email protected]

Check this out. I like this guy's suggestion to Dice what they need to do to change the menu and hud of multiplayer. I LIKE IT A LOT!!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source link.. http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1447912-ideal-customization-squad-menu-photoshop-mock-uo.html

What do you guys think? I found it from a post on Battlelog. This deserves a debate too!


----------



## [KOD[Redfox

Is it just me or is BF3 harder than BF2?

Maybe I'm getting too old







I seem to have trouble spotting people and keep getting shot from no where lol

Matt


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15499478*
> Check this out. I like this guy's suggestion to Dice what they need to do to change the menu and hud of multiplayer. I LIKE IT A LOT!!
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Source link.. http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1447912-ideal-customization-squad-menu-photoshop-mock-uo.html
> 
> What do you guys think? I found it from a post on Battlelog. This deserves a debate too!


wow thats really good. Well planned out. I like it!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15498955*
> 
> Its a really long mission lol Just team work and don't die. I've been getting good scores. =) almost done unlocking all the co-op weapons.
> .


I already beat it in 7mins and didnt die on hard mode most pts i got was around 14k... explain how u got 200k points without being vague


----------



## Lhino

Servers in South Africa suck! Really bad! I think I have a better chance playing in Europe, only problem is being kicked for high ping lol.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wonder if lower settings provide any competitive advantage in multiplayer. I know turning Motion Blur off is pretty compulsory and I turned off Postprocess AA because it made my input feel laggy. Besides that though I've been pretty much playing the game at Ultra exclusively, and the environments are so lush and camouflage is so effective that I find myself frequently distracted by the sun flare/lens effects and that enemies tend to blend with the environment very well when they select the proper camo package.

If this kind of immersive element with regards to camouflage and environmental distraction scales down to the lower settings I think it wouldn't hurt to play more stealthily.


----------



## S-Line

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox;15499520*
> Is it just me or is BF3 harder than BF2?
> 
> Maybe I'm getting too old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have trouble spotting people and keep getting shot from no where lol
> 
> Matt


I do believe it is harder. Just can't go running about. But even when I take my time I stay getting shot in the back.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[KOD[Redfox*


Is it just me or is BF3 harder than BF2?

Maybe I'm getting too old







I seem to have trouble spotting people and keep getting shot from no where lol

Matt


Infrared scope does wonders, much easier than actually having to look for enemies.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line;15499687*
> I do believe it is harder. Just can't go running about. But even when I take my time I stay getting shot in the back.


I dont think its harder I just think its new so you dont know/expect enemies to be where you are at that time


----------



## Jodiuh

Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but disabling Aero got me back 200 megs of VRAM. Under BF3's properties, tick "disable desktop composition."

-credit Zupawhez0e

I can use MSAA now!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but disabling Aero got me back 200 megs of VRAM. Under BF3's properties, tick "disable desktop composition."

-credit Zupawhez0e

I can use MSAA now!


+rep.

Just tried this with msi AB open, vram usage did indeed drop by about 200mb


----------



## JAM3S121

hows this video loook in 360p?

pretty big file but it was a test.

thanks

  
 You Tube


----------



## Nemesis158

looks pretty good to me. I really wish i could record video and upload it, but my 786kb upload speed takes hours to upload anything









And there is nothing better for me to get out here, 5 miles away from a major city


----------



## Derek.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


hows this video loook in 360p?

pretty big file but it was a test.

thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVihSmapTs


You just kicked ass.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Agreed.

While BF3 is a great game, there are a few omissions that have left me asking why they took x out.


This ^


----------



## jadenx2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but disabling Aero got me back 200 megs of VRAM. Under BF3's properties, tick "disable desktop composition."

-credit Zupawhez0e

I can use MSAA now!


under BF3's properties? how exactly do you get there?


----------



## jchon930

GRRR, camo uniforms never save


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


under BF3's properties? how exactly do you get there?










browse to bf3 installation folder, right-click on bf3.exe -> properties -> compatibility settings. check "disable desktop composition"

It automatically turns off Aero when the program runs, then restarts it when the program exits


----------



## TG_bigboss

Just my two cents but im sick of hearing on BF3 forums of people comparing this game to COD. Its not even close or the same thing. People were soo sucked into the COD era that they compare everything to cod. Its like a illness lol. COD syndrome. DICE just has a funny humor and messing with COD just cause bf3 is everything COD has wanted to do in terms of graphics and distruction but never got to do. /rant over.

Quote:



Not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but disabling Aero got me back 200 megs of VRAM. Under BF3's properties, tick "disable desktop composition."

-credit Zupawhez0e

I can use MSAA now!


Oh and thanks for this! im going to try it. I know aero effect takes up space xD

Anyone up for Co-op Ive beaten it but now i want the last two weapon unlocks. I really close to it. I'm a good team player. Add me. names in the sig =) Or online play. Im good at support and recon


----------



## matrices

Every map, the first time I get in a plane, it pitches downward and crashes. After that, my joystick works fine. Until the next map/session. And also after the first time, the jet takes off by itself. Only DICE can code such enigmatic bugs.

Anyone else see this with their joystick?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


looks pretty good to me. I really wish i could record video and upload it, but my 786kb upload speed takes hours to upload anything









And there is nothing better for me to get out here, 5 miles away from a major city










Yeah my upload speed is not that fast either, that file size was about 300mb and it took i wanna say 4-5 hours. I usually just queue up stuff while im sleeping then go to school and its finished when I get home.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Derek.*


You just kicked ass.










Thanks lol, I had a bad night that night and that was like the ONE good clip i had out of 3 hours of playing.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


Every map, the first time I get in a plane, it pitches downward and crashes. After that, my joystick works fine. Until the next map/session. And also after the first time, the jet takes off by itself. Only DICE can code such enigmatic bugs.

Anyone else see this with their joystick?


you need to do inverse fly controls then. I has this issue with the mouse. Switched it around and im flying normal now.

I just added some new fans to replace my stock intake and i added a fan in front of my HHD cage to blow air o the and bottom of my GPU. Drop my 75C temps down to 65C! for bf3 =DDD was able to bump up my GPU oc to 930/1860/2200 1.075v


----------



## YangerD

Just finished the campaign. It really wasn't as bad as everyone made it seem to be. Off to some co-op and multiplayer now. Haven't really played much of the multiplayer and co-op at all yet but I have been hearing a lot of people having problems with getting kicked and what not. Hope it's ok on my end.


----------



## Olepolecat

I miss having commanders on the battlefield like in BF2. A good one could really turn the tide in your favor.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


Just finished the campaign. It really wasn't as bad as everyone made it seem to be. Off to some co-op and multiplayer now. Haven't really played much of the multiplayer and co-op at all yet but I have been hearing a lot of people having problems with getting kicked and what not. Hope it's ok on my end.


ill do co-op with you =) i need the points haha. CO-OP is really fun! helps if you work as a team and have a mic. 
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4489422536365/ follow this. Helps for not getting kicked from server. Worked for me. i tried every trick that everyone posted and nothing worked for me. This did.


----------



## YangerD

UGH! We were JUST about to win the match and it said my connection got timed out... is this the same as getting kicked?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YangerD*


UGH! We were JUST about to win the match and it said my connection got timed out... is this the same as getting kicked?


nope server crashed or you just lost your signal with the server. Its an issue they working on


----------



## jchon930

can somebody tell me exactly when stats of the round get saved? Do you have to finish that round and it saves then?


----------



## Emu105

Guys whats the best for my 5770? right now i have auto which is all high i get around 40 45 dips down to 30ish at times and also i have 11.10 drivers which is the best for this , might just pick up another 5770


----------



## psyside

How much points you get from winning Co-OP game on average? if you play on medium settings i mean medium skill wise, and also how many from kills? 100?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930;15500878*
> can somebody tell me exactly when stats of the round get saved? Do you have to finish that round and it saves then?


End of the round. Sometimes if your lucking it will save some of your stats. I was flying a jet. Doing amazing and my game crashed. Still got the jet's unlock points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105;15500882*
> Guys whats the best for my 5770? right now i have auto which is all high i get around 40 45 dips down to 30ish at times and also i have 11.10 drivers which is the best for this , might just pick up another 5770


try using custom. Remember all of the settings auto set and turn down some settings. shadows is a huge one. Medium still looks good. MMSA(sorry of i spelled it wrong) turn that down and AA as well. Those are huge.

Sorry im posting so much...my Tv is out so im stuck with doing this all day xD


----------



## oomalikoo

is it just me or does it take a whole clip to kill people? Also is there a way to make the vertical recoil go away?


----------



## EmerilLIVE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchon930*


can somebody tell me exactly when stats of the round get saved? Do you have to finish that round and it saves then?


As far as I can tell you don't have to finish the round, but your stats are not posted until the round is completed.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


Guys whats the best for my 5770? right now i have auto which is all high i get around 40 45 dips down to 30ish at times and also i have 11.10 drivers which is the best for this , might just pick up another 5770


Really? That high a FPS on a measly 5770? I might buy this game after all.

After I've bought myself a 2500k.


----------



## Lune

This is how the menus should look like


----------



## jadenx2

wow that's pretty sweet. should post that in the official forums.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadenx2;15500992*
> wow that's pretty sweet. should post that in the official forums.


it is. Dice is looking at it in one of the meetings. From twitter. They really liked it. Going to take a lot of coding to remake the UI.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jadenx2*


wow that's pretty sweet. should post that in the official forums.


The same image was in the news part of these forums earlier already, and it was taken straight from the official forums.

So please don't go posting it again!


----------



## Emu105

Ok this is how i have it right now









also i have my 5770 at 940 1400


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Check this out. I like this guy's suggestion to Dice what they need to do to change the menu and hud of multiplayer. I LIKE IT A LOT!! 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source link.. http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...p-mock-uo.html

What do you guys think? I found it from a post on Battlelog. This deserves a debate too!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


it is. Dice is looking at it in one of the meetings. From twitter. They really liked it. Going to take a lot of coding to remake the UI.



Seriously, that's how the spawn menu should look like. The fact that zh1nt0 is going to show it in meetings makes up for it a little bit. If we were able to get it to look like that, it would make spawning so much better.


----------



## ntherblast

The minimap sucks cause its blue and then allies appear blue on it. Also you can't view the entire map. Is dice trolling us?


----------



## Nemesis158

well here is my performance report so far

Running in CFX with 11.10 prev 3 and CAP 4 installed
Vram usage is at 1935mb So nearly full on both cards
Graphics are set on Auto, but looks nearly ultra
min fps ~70
Max fps ~140
I could set some things higher......

2nite im gonna pick up an external usb3 drive so i can do some video recording.
Should i use MSI AB for video capture or get Fraps?
AB is free......


----------



## TG_bigboss

Has anyone notice all weapons are unlocked? lol it is for mee im going crazy right now!!!

edit lol nvm was the server xD stil was cool as hell.


----------



## Bluemustang

So whats up with the stupid squad joining system? I keep getting into servers that won't put me in a squad, and the option to join myself is gone. Was just in a server with 1 squad that had 2 open slots and me and one other person weren't squadded up, yet it says there's no slots to join?


----------



## Don Karnage

Has anyone noticed the complete lack of Hardcore US east coast servers? There are two under a 50 ping for me.


----------



## Cukies

PROBLEM!!!

Just recently (today) every time I play BF3 my computer Blue Screens. Do you guys think I have a defected RAM now or what?


----------



## the.FBI

Considering buying this game, I have the cash but with all the issues I'm hearing about is it ok to buy it on Origin? If something goes wrong am I capable of returning the game?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


Considering buying this game, I have the cash but with all the issues I'm hearing about is it ok to buy it on Origin ?(1) If something goes wrong am I capable of returning the game? (2)


1. Yes.
2. No.


----------



## FreekyGTi

why buy on Origin when you can save some money and buy it from Amazon...still activates on Origin

EDIT:

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3: Video Games


----------



## orlywutlol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


why buy on Origin when you can save some money and buy it from Amazon...still activates on Origin


provide a link? the digital download im seeing has been deactivated.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *orlywutlol*   provide a link? the digital download im seeing has been deactivated.  
sorry totally missed the link in the last post

  Amazon.com: Battlefield 3: Video Games
 says buy now on the right side of my screen


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi*


sorry totally missed the link in the last post

Amazon.com: Battlefield 3: Video Games

says buy now on the right side of my screen


+rep for finding the 15% off discount, just bought it so we'll see. Download seems to be going quite fast.


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


+rep for finding the 15% off discount, just bought it so we'll see. Download seems to be going quite fast.


btw...about your last post...dont let others problems deter you from BF3

i bought my copy 3 minutes before midnight on monday night...been playing every day since and had only one crash which was totally my fault...no other issues at all...well other than some servers with lag...but there are plenty of servers that arent laggy at all


----------



## NoTiCe

I am trying to find someone else to play Co-Op with, I have already beaten all of the missions on hard and normal but I am just trying to unlock all the guns. message me if you're up to play- iNunFun


----------



## orlywutlol

debating about buying this now on amazon. whats the deal with this mp addon? any good? is it worth it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

There really needs to be TK'ing punishment of some sort. At the very least deduct point like in BC2 when no admins are online. Are there no options for the admins to change this? I haven't seen a single server implement TK'ing countermeasures. It's not a huge issue at the moment but every once in awhile a while dbag appears.


----------



## Lahey

Does anyone get huge amounts of stuttering after alt tabbing/alt enter?

Most of the time during loading screen or the round ending screen my mouse sometimes when clicked alt tabs/something like that and after that I get huge stuttering and it gets unplayable (feels like 15fps).


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else see the review saying bf3 is a wannabe call of duty and the review only focuses on sp. It was funny


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlywutlol;15502025*
> debating about buying this now on amazon. whats the deal with this mp addon? any good? is it worth it?


if you don't mind getting Russian key ..this is where i got it from
http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/
http://www.intkeys.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75&products_id=293


----------



## 98uk

Pro-tip for those BF2 players, you can now track your stats here:

http://bf3s.com/player/

Site is the same as bf2s which most folks will have used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15502153*
> Anyone else see the review saying bf3 is a wannabe call of duty and the review only focuses on sp. It was funny


To be fair, as much as I am a BF fan, the SP looks like a complete rip-off and really does nothing that CoD hasn't. But, luckily, the MP is epic


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15500977*
> This is how the menus should look like


that is just plain amazing


----------



## Romanrp

Does the game allow for stealth gameplay?


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15502073*
> There really needs to be TK'ing punishment of some sort. At the very least deduct point like in BC2 when no admins are online. Are there no options for the admins to change this? I haven't seen a single server implement TK'ing countermeasures. It's not a huge issue at the moment but every once in awhile a while dbag appears.


Normally the server auto-kicks at X number of TKs. It's a manually set number for each server, but I've yet to see a server not have it turned on. When they set it really low it gets annoying. A server had it set at 3 and we were playing metro conquest.... one bad grenade (US team) and I got kicked. I've never been able to get more than 2 enemies with a single grenade, but a terrible throw kills 3 teammates... naturally.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15502419*
> Does the game allow for stealth gameplay?


There's one mission in the campaign where you spend maybe a third of the mission sneaking around, but this game isn't a stealth shooter. Go play Deus Ex or something.


----------



## Romanrp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15502449*
> There's one mission in the campaign where you spend maybe a third of the mission sneaking around, but this game isn't a stealth shooter. Go play Deus Ex or something.


I meant if theres room in the multyplayer to sneak around behind the enemy lines and pick them off with a silencer etc etc


----------



## ntherblast

killed by bad luck?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15502499*
> I meant if theres room in the multyplayer to sneak around behind the enemy lines and pick them off with a silencer etc etc


as long as you dont get caught yep


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15502499*
> I meant if theres room in the multyplayer to sneak around behind the enemy lines and pick them off with a silencer etc etc


It's certainly possible, but silencers are more of a forked-assault style thing. 3d-spotting makes what you're looking for rather difficult. On a hardcore server you could have mild success doing that. Regardless, in the objective gametypes (the real meat of the game), you're not really helping your team that much by doing so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15502504*
> killed by bad luck?


Bad luck means just that, bad luck- run over by a abandoned vehicle, taken out by a vehicle that was burning exploding, or being out of bounds for longer than 10 seconds. It also is the stopgap for if the game has absolutely no idea how you died.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp;15502499*
> I meant if theres room in the multyplayer to sneak around behind the enemy lines and pick them off with a silencer etc etc


Yeah, that's called strategy.


----------



## mtbiker033

any other BF vets out there feel like BF3 falls somewhere in between BF2 and BC2 rather than really pushing it as far as a PC game? Don't get me wrong, it's pretty awesome but...I can't quite put my finger on it but I don't feel completely satisfied like I did with BC2.

some of the things are just so, I don't know, simplified that it screams it had to be that way to work on, ehem, consoles (forgive me for saying it).

an example would be the lock on stuff like the stinger and javelin.

I will definitely admit that the game looks phenomenal on ulta settings and runs better than I thought it would on 570 SLI. I originally had it set to all high but tried ultra and the performance hit wasn't much more than high. I was shocked.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15502504*
> killed by bad luck?


Game devs need to sort out spawn points (not sure if you are spawning in a bad spot) In Red Dead Redemption MP I kept spawning like 200ft above the river.


----------



## Mongol

It has more of a bad company 1 meets battlefield 2 euro force feel to me.

I really do miss mp with bots...it was awesome flight practice.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd like to remind everyone that Server advertising is not allowed we will not tolerate it. Please refrain from posting anything related to your own clan server.

Thank you.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033;15502573*
> any other BF vets out there feel like BF3 falls somewhere in between BF2 and BC2 rather than really pushing it as far as a PC game? Don't get me wrong, it's pretty awesome but...I can't quite put my finger on it but I don't feel completely satisfied like I did with BC2.
> 
> some of the things are just so, I don't know, simplified that it screams it had to be that way to work on, ehem, consoles (forgive me for saying it).
> 
> an example would be the lock on stuff like the stinger and javelin.
> 
> I will definitely admit that the game looks phenomenal on ulta settings and runs better than I thought it would on 570 SLI. I originally had it set to all high but tried ultra and the performance hit wasn't much more than high. I was shocked.


Ya i am really prefering bc2 and over this probably because of the destruction


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Wooo hoo! Even with broken joystick support, I am freaking loving this game! Keep your eyes in the sky for me and raise your drink!


----------



## hstanford1

So I'm just going to post some of MY issues with the game personally, I haven't seen many of these discussed although I don't visit every thread on this website.

Commo Rose is USELESS. I request ammo and it's only by voice? Who do you think is listening over all the bullets and hell to give you ammo? Works same for vehicle pick up. I don't think anyone has EVER responded to a request pick up. Do they not show the icon on the minimap a la BFBC2 anymore?

Joining a server redirects to Campaign. I mean really ***!? This happened to me 3 times today trying to get into one of my favorited servers. It says there's a slot open, I joined, waiting for everything to load and when it's done the Campaign is open!

"Take it easy Soldier!" No, I won't take it easy. Add server queues like you have a brain or I'm going to mindlessly click the Join Server button.

Screwed up knife anims. Really DICE? Retail and you haven't fixed this and it's not listed in the upcoming patch? It looks TERRIBLE.

Nerfed/OP weapons/vehicles...thank god it's getting "fixed." Guess we'll have to wait to see what DICE considers "fixed."

N00bs who live by the rocket launcher...FOR EVERYTHING. Can't actually aim? Shoot a rocket! smh.

I'm loving the game when it's right, but man it can be so wrong.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15502694*
> Ya i am really prefering bc2 and over this probably because of the destruction


how nerfed is destruction in bf3?

(amazon still has not sended my copy







)


----------



## kcuestag

Destruction is not nerfed, it is improved in all ways compared to Bad Company 2.

You now take a helicopter and launch some missiles into a building, and it will completely destroy it including the roof, unlike BFBC2 where you would need a whole house full of C4 to destroy it...

I can't believe people say BFBC2's destruction is better, we must be playing different games....


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Destruction is not nerfed, it is improved in all ways compared to Bad Company 2.

You now take a helicopter and launch some missiles into a building, and it will completely destroy it including the roof, unlike BFBC2 where you would need a whole house full of C4 to destroy it...

I can't believe people say BFBC2's destruction is better, we must be playing different games....


I agree, being on foot and watching crap blow up, falling apart and pieces of smashed buildings and parts of tree's collapsing all around, with the bass booming and the sounds of bullets flying all over the place, screaming of jets overhead and Thump thump thump of helicopters makes it beyond cinematic, its an gaming experience!

Last night I was at the gas station in Casipian Border and I was looking at one of the concrete buildings and it started to rumble, shake and fall to peices and then basically explode as one of the enemy tanks smashed all the way through it and then a helicopter from above fired rockets all over the place, blowing the tank up right in front of me, knocking me backwards and taking out several of the tree's in the area. It looked like a nuke had gone off, and it was awesome to watch and hear on my sub woofer!!


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Wooo hoo! Even with broken joystick support, I am freaking loving this game! Keep your eyes in the sky for me and raise your drink!



















I am having a hard time getting used to my Gamepad to control flights...
Second thing, WIRELESS controller is bad!

I would stick to wired controller... seriously. Too much interference end up crashing my aircraft.


----------



## Kaldari

I installed the game yesterday, beat the SP today, and have done most of the coop missions. BF3 is without a doubt my favorite shooter to date.

If the MP is half as good as I expect it to be after what I've played so far, I know I won't be disappointed. I haven't had any of the issues I've read about, so the level of polish and fun for me are far and away all I expected and more.

Anyone who has been on the fence about buying it - *BUY IT NAO!*

I don't see how in the hell I'm ever going to reach rank 150 though, what with Skyrim, SW:TOR, AC: Revelations, ME3, Arkham City, and others coming out. My social life is about to be ship wrecked on a desert isle, deprived of food and attention for a little while.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I installed the game yesterday, beat the SP today, and have done most of the coop missions. BF3 is without a doubt my favorite shooter to date.

If the MP is half as good as I expect it to be after what I've played so far, I know I won't be disappointed. I haven't had any of the issues I've read about, so the level of polish and fun for me are far and away all I expected and more.

Anyone who has been on the fence about buying it - *BUY IT NAO!*


I would wait a week or two before playing MP. It's pretty laggy right now you are only going to get pissed and disappointed. MP is lovely tho, bet you are going to like it (give it a chance a few times until you learn how everything works) don't give up.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Wooo hoo! Even with broken joystick support, I am freaking loving this game! Keep your eyes in the sky for me and raise your drink!



















 I raise my glass to a fellow pilot


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Has any PC players had choppiness/lag issues recently today? The past several days I've been playing just fine and the only occasional lag was from server or if I've been playing awhile and needed to restart my comp but for some reason, no matter how many times I've restarted my comp, everytime I get into a game today it's been choppy and laggy.


----------



## svaalbard

This game is so hard to play...or maybe I just have a really bad connection. it seems that it takes me a full magazine to down one person, yet other players casually shoot me once or twice and I am done for. Will be uploading a gameplay video. man I am good at run and gun games like COD, but this whole "tactical" thing is plain wierd.


----------



## jagz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Wooo hoo! Even with broken joystick support, I am freaking loving this game! Keep your eyes in the sky for me and raise your drink!



















I wan't to fly. I think I wasted $46 on this Cyborg X, I guess.


----------



## olliiee

..which guns are overpowered? I found them pretty balanced. 
I don't see why rockets shouldn't be used, if your having major issues put on Flak. I play engineer religiously and I assure you its not all that easy to get kills with the RPG, unless its a direct hit its never going to be a kill. If I get hitmarkers it might take another 1-2 rockets before somebody is dead. It really depends on how much health the person has to start with but I assure you if I fire a rocket and it doesn't kill you in the first hit then if you are half capable you will have killed me before I can reload and get another off.

I'm finding the biggest issue with this game is people expecting too much and just complaining constantly.. Give it 2 weeks and it will be so much better w bug fixes and server upgrades.


----------



## hstanford1

So no one else experiences campaign loading instead of actually joining the server?


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svaalbard*


This game is so hard to play...or maybe I just have a really bad connection. it seems that it takes me a full magazine to down one person, yet other players casually shoot me once or twice and I am done for. Will be uploading a gameplay video. man I am good at run and gun games like COD, but this whole "tactical" thing is plain wierd.


Man I can't tell what it is either but I feel the same way with the kill thing. It seems like I light people up with several bullets seeing the hit marker flash several times and then they turn and pop me with like 2 bullets and I die..


----------



## drizek

I'm doing well with my Logitech Marble Mouse for flying. Admittedly, I suck at flying, but this combination lets me fly better than in any other battlefield game before.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Some servers have good lag, some have horrendous lag with terrible rubberbanding. In which case, I just leave and go find another one. ITs pretty much luck of the draw at this point this early in the games launch. I'm favoriting servers that seem to run stable and with decent folks most times


----------



## mountains

1) Find a server without lag
2) Favorite it
3) ???
4) Profit!


----------



## skyn3t

BOoOoMm......M....m.....m.....


----------



## k0rnh0li0

update your guys Signature with a BF3stats!

i did. halfway there been grinding. only another month and i should finish up with this game and just let my K/D plummit


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*


update your guys Signature with a BF3stats!


I'm awful at this game though. Don't want people finding that out


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BreakDown*


how nerfed is destruction in bf3?

(amazon still has not sended my copy







)


my opinion 80% of the things u would be able to destroy in bc2 u cant in bf3


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15503099*
> my opinion 80% of the things u would be able to destroy in bc2 u cant in bf3


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0;15503083*
> update your guys Signature with a BF3stats!
> 
> i did. halfway there been grinding. only another month and i should finish up with this game and just let my K/D plummit


Linking to external websites in your sig is against the TOS just a heads up.

I have had some absolute motherofgod.jpg moments playing. Eager to see how DICE fixes the UI and weapon balancing, but the atmosphere is great.


----------



## djriful

*What happen if you get drunk while gaming BF3? Would your soldier stats fall out of the universe?

I'm about to grab some beers tonight (Sat night!!!)*


----------



## NFL




----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15503140*
> *What happen if you get drunk while gaming BF3? Would your soldier stats fall out of the universe?
> 
> I'm about to grab some beers tonight (Sat night!!!)*


Tried this the other night. It was....horrible. Couldn't even kill someone with a tank, let alone fly a jet worth a damn. Drunk + BF3 = poor gaming experience. Halo Reach while drunk on the other hand....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15503132*
> Linking to external websites in your sig is against the TOS just a heads up.
> 
> I have had some absolute motherofgod.jpg moments playing. Eager to see how DICE fixes the UI and weapon balancing, but the atmosphere is great.


Funny I still haven't played with you. If you wanna fly with the best chopper pilot ever, feel free to invite me







Gunner works too, TV missiles ftw.


----------



## Scrappy

I've been seeing this questions a lot and I don't know if anyone else has posted the solution but

*If you want to use steam overlay in BF3*
Add BF3.exe from system files > origin games > battlefield 3 as a non steam game in steam.
Then to launch the game you have to launch it through steam but make sure Origin isn't running when you launch it (make steam start origin for you).


----------



## CallsignVega

I've found a partial fix for those of us getting black screen in BF3 and limited crossfire GPU usage. I say partial because you cannot run full resolution, but still a decent eyefinity resolution and have all GPUs working. All 4 of my GPUs are working now.

Steps:

C:\Users\your user name\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings
PROF_SAVE_profile > open in wordpad
Edit to read: GstRender.FullscreenEnabled 0
Edit to read: GstRender.FullscreenScreen 1
Save and set file as read only
Start BF3, should start in windowed mode
Go to options > video > change undefined monitor number to "1"
Adjust screen resolution to a resolution LOWER than your default Eyefinity resolution (The one that works for me is 2760x1600) [default is 3308x1920]
Select full screen
Hit apply
BF3 should now be in full-screen eyefinity (albeit a lower resolution) and all crossfire GPUs should be working

Falling through the world and mortar game, err I mean BF3 is now working very smooth! I get over 120FPS in portrait Eyefinity and no micro-stutter nor rubber-banding. I am using driver 11.12 (8.92 new preview).

Although it does look a bit uglier running at non-native resolution of course, the performance and game-play is there for Eyefinity until they get their **** straight and fix this.

This took me about 20-hours of trial and error so I hope it can work for some of you out there... Maybe even some SLI guys can get similar results.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15503132*
> Linking to external websites in your sig is against the TOS just a heads up.
> 
> I have had some absolute motherofgod.jpg moments playing. Eager to see how DICE fixes the UI and weapon balancing, but the atmosphere is great.


What weapons are unbalanced? I haven't noticed any, i've just noticed hit reg problems.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15503286*
> What weapons are unbalanced? I haven't noticed any, i've just noticed hit reg problems.


*cough* mortar *cough*


----------



## k0rnh0li0

no i wasn't linking to anywhere else. and you use google for that.

well the img code deosn't work but hey i got it in ther just lazy to figure it out


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*


update your guys Signature with a BF3stats!

i did. halfway there been grinding. only another month and i should finish up with this game and just let my K/D plummit


it goes past lvl 50 lol its 150 now


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


*cough* mortar *cough*


Idk why people are complaing about mortars.. I am like level 35 and ive never EVER been killed by a mortar.

Move more


----------



## rogueblade

Is there a way to get image stats in your sig?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Idk why people are complaing about mortars.. I am like level 35 and ive never EVER been killed by a mortar.

Move more


Same they're not that bad IMO, but i've heard people complaining about mortars on rush. Because the defenders will just bombard the MCOM, but i don't play rush so it has no effect on me.

P.S. anyone know how to shoot jets/helis down with javelin? It doesn't work for me unless your supposed to switch firing modes somehow.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Man, I had by far the worst server earlier today. It was rubber banding lag so bad in 32 player caspian border that my jet was actually warping through the sky like a freaking klingon bird of prey going in and out of cloak.

Alot of servers are having this issue since yesterdays 50 meg patch. Dunno what exactly it fixed, but it sure broke something


----------



## BradleyW

Just wanted to share my last match. I stole a guys sniper and sat in the hills, 300+ metres away from the checkpoints. I got 6 head shot kills in around 2 minutes. For every shot i gained about 300 markmen points!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just wanted to share my last match. I stole a guys sniper and sat in the hills, 300+ metres away from the checkpoints. I got 6 head shot kills in around 2 minutes. For every shot i gained about 300 markmen points!


Snuck up to a guy like that last night after my jet blew up and I parachuted out.

He was happily sniping away on a grassy hill in Caspian Border, in his own little world, not having a clue that I ran up beside up. I put a few silenced 9mm bullets into his head and I laughed all the way back down to the checkpoint.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Snuck up to a guy like that last night after my jet blew up and I parachuted out.

He was happily sniping away on a grassy hill in Caspian Border, in his own little world, not having a clue that I ran up beside up. I put a few silenced 9mm bullets into his head and I laughed all the way back down to the checkpoint.










Well the guy who was sniping saw me somehow so it turned into a handgun death match!


----------



## pengs

I honestly could care less about weapon balance. I want the weapons to remain as powerful as they are in real life to try and keep it as close to simulation as possible, even if a few of them become un-usable. You can balance them all out, but then you've got COD and new people rambo-ing with ungodly hand guns. Stay away, stay far away from balancing, please.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

So I've heard from several people about the update being applied and that you have to run a repair on the bf3.exe file or something like that....but I have no idea how to do that. What is this repair thing so I can do this update?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oedstlych;15479471*
> You, sir, are awesome.


Thank you very much.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l;15503650*
> So I've heard from several people about the update being applied and that you have to run a repair on the bf3.exe file or something like that....but I have no idea how to do that. What is this repair thing so I can do this update?


right click the game in origin and click on repair. and what update? didn't see one


----------



## svaalbard

is there a platoon out there, for overclock net members? If so, let me know =)

hate being a lone wolf. Works in COD, not so much battlefield


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15503678*
> right click the game in origin and click on repair. and what update? didn't see one


Thank you so much! After doing the repair, I got a pop-up that said the game was updating and was 48.1MB


----------



## Slightly skewed

So what is ADS? And what does it do?

Why are stingers not available to me after the javelin is unlocked? How do you select AA rockets with it?


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15503760*
> So what is ADS? And what does it do?


Aim Down Sight?

That's what I've know ADS means


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15503683*
> is there a platoon out there, for overclock net members? If so, let me know =)
> 
> hate being a lone wolf. Works in COD, not so much battlefield


Search for overclock in the platoon section. There's at least 3 I know about.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l;15503766*
> Aim Down Sight?
> 
> That's what I've know ADS means


I've heard of people tweaking it using a config. How does one go about that?


----------



## piskooooo

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsw7AeuFzuI[/ame]


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15503191*
> Funny I still haven't played with you. If you wanna fly with the best chopper pilot ever, feel free to invite me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunner works too, TV missiles ftw.


I want to take you up on that... all I know is that I scare people when I'm flying and I kill lots of things


----------



## djriful

yet I am tipsy atm I just laugh my butt off while the enemy top killing got bombarded by my landmine on his tank... called me "U JERK!"


----------



## labbu63

strange i right clicked bf3 and clicked repair just for the heck of it and it said updating?


----------



## nawon72

Ive been called a hacker before, but this takes the cake. I was playing Team DM on Seine Crossing, and I started the game with an 8 killstreak in just over 1min, then i got sniped. I respawned in a bad spot, so i took out my SMAW and wasted two enemies. About 10sec later, the server admin kicked me. I guess he/she though i was hacking since i didn't wreck the other team the matches before.


----------



## Kaldari

I did the same thing. Is this that first patch or something else?


----------



## xion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hstanford1*


So no one else experiences campaign loading instead of actually joining the server?


I've had this problem a few times..


----------



## mountains

My favorite thing in this game is now blowing up helicopters with the Assault class' Grenade Launcher. Never gets old


----------



## BWG




----------



## l No l FeaR l

Since I repaired the install and the update applied, the game has been running alot smoother now.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


My favorite thing in this game is now blowing up helicopters with the Assault class' Grenade Launcher. Never gets old










I never hover long enough to get shot by something unguided... as an example, I was in that transport chopper on operation firestorm, capping all the points and stuff with another guy who was repairing me from the occasional jet that would take a potshot at us. I was in the air until the last 30 seconds of the match, and lots of people took shots at me with their RPG's when I was capping flags


----------



## nawon72

Holy... I just got banned from a server without warning. My assumption is that the admin thought i was hacking since i planted all the bombs, but one. My score was only 20-15K/D, and 5900 points.


----------



## olliiee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Holy... I just got banned from a server without warning. My assumption is that the admin thought i was hacking since i planted all the bombs, but one. My score was only 20-15K/D, and 5900 points.


Have you updated PunkBuster like it says to on the homepage of Battlelog?


----------



## MadGoat

interesting, I just ran the update as well... I'll check it out, see if there is anything noticeable...


----------



## calavera

It's ironic that origin's in-game web browser doesn't fully support battlelog. If someone says something in battlelog chat I have to alt+tab to find out.


----------



## ntherblast

How many service stars can you have per weapon?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadGoat*


interesting, I just ran the update as well... I'll check it out, see if there is anything noticeable...


that's the first patch from launch day. the new patch comes out like next month i think along with the new maps.


----------



## labbu63

it does the release date check again?


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I should have waited 2 months before buying it and saved money. this is worst than fallout new vegas at launch . how many 100s of time have you to repair the install before it stop crashing to desktop with ( program as stopped responding ) we will close the game and say nothing that could help you know why it stopped )


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olliiee*


Have you updated PunkBuster like it says to on the homepage of Battlelog?


No i haven't, I'll try that.


----------



## matrices

Anyone with a joystick figure out free look? It moves at 1/10th the sensitivity of the joystick axes when it's enabled. Should I not be binding them to that?


----------



## Zetsou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


Anyone with a joystick figure out free look? It moves at 1/10th the sensitivity of the joystick axes when it's enabled. Should I not be binding them to that?


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## frankth3frizz

crashing when changing servers(not all the time)? anyone else? fix?


----------



## rogueblade

I have none of the crashing issue reported


----------



## ZeusAudio

Me either. Just got the game and glad I don't have any punkbuster issues. This game is too much fun. Kinda makes me sad how bad I am.


----------



## C4D0Z

http://www.enjin.com/bf3-signature-generator


----------



## CallsignVega

***, there are weapons that can only be unlocked by playing co-op against the computer??!


----------



## TG_bigboss

oh wow they did push a new patch out today. Isn't official but went i launched bf3 it patched itself. Weird cause earlier i tried checking for updates on origin and didn't say i needed to.


----------



## james8

anyone knows how to adjust sensitivity in this game? the sensitivity when you're looking out the side window in vehicles and while piloting is too high!
also does anyone have any problem with punkbuster for afterburner?


----------



## ntherblast

whats the max rank 50?


----------



## C4D0Z

I heard it was 150


----------



## ntherblast

Also why can't we queue for servers like bc2 had?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C4D0Z*


I heard it was 150


source?


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *C4D0Z*


http://www.enjin.com/bf3-signature-generator


sweet!


----------



## rogueblade

ah its not working....


----------



## matrices

So basically you need to set WSAD or some other keyboard keys to freelook. You can't use your joystick to fly and freelook (beyond a snail's pace). At least for me. Dumb.

How do stats work in this game? If you exit before the round ends, what happens? I had a game crash before the round ended yet I leveled up according to Battlelog.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


So basically you need to set WSAD or some other keyboard keys to freelook. You can't use your joystick to fly and freelook (beyond a snail's pace). At least for me. Dumb.

How do stats work in this game? If you exit before the round ends, what happens? I had a game crash before the round ended yet I leveled up according to Battlelog.


you get all the ribbons/unlocks it showed during the game but i doubt u get a win or a play this game type ribbon cause u didnt stay till the end


----------



## jacobrjett

Im sure the stats are glitched or rigged somehow

I am terrible at first person shooters, I get like 1.3 kd on mw2 and like .90 kd on bc2, (not that thats important) and on bf3 its like 1.65 and my win lose ratio is 1.62

This is someone who died 9 times in a row last time they played battlefield 2

I suppose bf3 is just swarming with people from CoD that have yet to get the hang of battlefield, because I get owned in bfbc2 and bf2... Like a guy from my work was telling me (he plays cod) "dude you have to like aim down while your shooting because the gun kicks back so hard its so realistic!" I was like "hmmm yeah..." lol


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


anyone knows how to adjust sensitivity in this game? the sensitivity when you're looking out the side window in vehicles and while piloting is too high!
also does anyone have any problem with punkbuster for afterburner?


Nope, I use msi afterburner beta 2.2 and record/OC without a problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im sure the stats are glitched or rigged somehow

I am terrible at first person shooters, I get like 1.3 kd on mw2 and like .90 kd on bc2, (not that thats important) and on bf3 its like 1.65 and my win lose ratio is 1.62

This is someone who died 9 times in a row last time they played battlefield 2

I suppose bf3 is just swarming with people from CoD that have yet to get the hang of battlefield, because I get owned in bfbc2 and bf2... Like a guy from my work was telling me (he plays cod) "dude you have to like aim down while your shooting because the gun kicks back so hard its so realistic!" I was like "hmmm yeah..." lol


Sounds like me. Battlefield is too much like a sim for my tastes. Its fun - but it feels like everything you are doing is "camp-like"


----------



## otakunorth

wow i suck


----------



## ZeusAudio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im sure the stats are glitched or rigged somehow

I am terrible at first person shooters, I get like 1.3 kd on mw2 and like .90 kd on bc2, (not that thats important) and on bf3 its like 1.65 and my win lose ratio is 1.62

This is someone who died 9 times in a row last time they played battlefield 2

I suppose bf3 is just swarming with people from CoD that have yet to get the hang of battlefield, because I get owned in bfbc2 and bf2... Like a guy from my work was telling me (he plays cod) "dude you have to like aim down while your shooting because the gun kicks back so hard its so realistic!" I was like "hmmm yeah..." lol


I'm the exact opposite. Was pretty good at BC2 and now am just awful at this game. BC2 took some getting used to at first so hopefully that will happen and I will be back to my not so terrible self.


----------



## HEN_iP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Also why can't we queue for servers like bc2 had?

source?


Max Level is actually 145 (Colonel 100 Star)

http://www.callmedom94.net/battlefield3ranks.htm


----------



## hammertime850

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otakunorth*



wow i suck


noooo, you're just a team player.


----------



## alick

Just got mine from the store today. anyways I'm running it on ultra setting. Looks great plays fine. Just one thing is there any notice of better speeds in throwing the game on my ssd drive or it not worth wasting ssd space?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

OH MY GOD.

I resolved my issue of getting the game to crash

just go in folder bf3 go in the settings folder find fullscreenEnabled 1gst etc etc in the note pad and put 0 to replace 1 so it dosen't start fullscreen before you enter the game









WAS the same exact problem I had with bad company 2.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Im sure the stats are glitched or rigged somehow

I am terrible at first person shooters, I get like 1.3 kd on mw2 and like .90 kd on bc2, (not that thats important) and on bf3 its like 1.65 and my win lose ratio is 1.62

This is someone who died 9 times in a row last time they played battlefield 2

I suppose bf3 is just swarming with people from CoD that have yet to get the hang of battlefield, because I get owned in bfbc2 and bf2... Like a guy from my work was telling me (he plays cod) "dude you have to like aim down while your shooting because the gun kicks back so hard its so realistic!" I was like "hmmm yeah..." lol


Like another gentleman I was pretty good at BC2 (Rank 50, ~2.32KDR with some obscene SPM) and I'm finding myself just above 1 on the KDR and WLR in BF3 (Rank 15 presently).

Of course I suck poop with iron sights and I find I only begin to come into stride when I get the Holo+Laser Sight unlocks for any given firearm. I like that now the unlocking of scopes and accessories are independent of the class and tied to the weapon family itself.

It's also much easier to die in this game. Normal in BF3 feels like closer to HC in BC2 to me, probably because the hit detection seems comically forgiving. In BC2 I could cap a fool who got the jump on me with a good old Remington/NS2000 + slugs one-shot; not so in BF3 where I pretty much have to mash prone and try to outsmart.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


Just got mine from the store today. anyways I'm running it on ultra setting. Looks great plays fine. Just one thing is there any notice of better speeds in throwing the game on my ssd drive or it not worth wasting ssd space?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


No way you're pulling 4xmsaa smooth in MP...

I dip to the 30's on everyyy maps with xfire..


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HEN_iP*


Max Level is actually 145 (Colonel 100 Star)

http://www.callmedom94.net/battlefield3ranks.htm


What is the unlock at colonel 100

Also how the hell are there so many people with max rank already? The weird thing is they barely have any kills but have huge score per minute


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alick*


Just got mine from the store today. anyways I'm running it on ultra setting. Looks great plays fine. Just one thing is there any notice of better speeds in throwing the game on my ssd drive or it not worth wasting ssd space?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Due to Origin the game constantly starts and stops for each session you have with a server. I haven't tried without, but I'd imagine the SSD helps a good deal.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Head up guys but alienware is giving out sick dogtag. Just sign up and it gives u the code u can place in origin. Its the dogtag with teeth on them. Its sick.










http://www.alienwarearena.com/giveaw...item-giveaway/

there going really fast. lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otakunorth*



wow i suck


That actually isn't that bad









I was curious and made my own... it is, well, interesting.


----------



## T3beatz

OK, I'm sure this has been talked about... what is the deal with the sun spots on the screen while playing??? I don't see sun spots when walking around outside, its like the guy you are playing with has glaucoma.


----------



## TG_bigboss

I love knifing in this game! lol im getting pro at it. got a 6kill streak of knifing xD haha the people on the server were like god Blackburn always you from behide. im like yep


----------



## Hotcarl

i liked the unlock system more on black ops i think, you spend your points on what you want. I HATE these semi auto snipers and i have to get 4 unlocks before i can even get a bolt action rifle ? damn


----------



## Tech-Boy

My dog tags










CRTechBoy is my soldier name


----------



## Ubeermench

Anyone up for a couple of games?

Add me Ubeermench


----------



## ntherblast

I don't get it how does someone survive a 50 cal anywhere above the legs?


----------



## swindle




----------



## rubicsphere

Anyone playing on a dual core system?


----------



## royo

Bleh, ended up with an extra origin key for the standard edition. I guess I could sell it for 40$ and recoup some of the investment.


----------



## Ubeermench

Lol i love the tank!


----------



## Maniak

Here's mine.


Game is def. taking some getting used to after having played CS 1.6 and Source for soo long. I keep trying to move in and out of enemy fire to get my shots off but suppressive fire hates me. I need to stop peeking =(. Oh, spawning right in front of an enemy sucks coconuts. I wish they'd implement some sort of smart spawn option.

Anyone know exactly how accuracy is determined? Is it based off of successful hits on an enemy? Or every single shot we take? I sometimes shoot boards and such that are in my way so that I can get better LoS. Are those pot shots taken into account?

For my first Battlefield game, I'm definitely having fun aside from the few bugs and silly quirks I've encountered. I encourage others on the fence to pick it up for sure. Get your game on!


----------



## PrototypeT800

Finally got my K/D over 1


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800;15506169*
> Finally got my K/D over 1


KD does not matter







all about SPM


----------



## FreekyGTi

ok guys i need some help

so been playing BF3 since launch...but tonight im having all kinds of issues with it...which serves me right being earlier in this thread i said i wasnt having any issues at all

but the reason for this post...i got the grey screen of death...now i know ive seen in this thread or some place on here that it has to do with a bad OC...but my card is OC'ed to 900/1385 up from 850/1300...also has unlocked shaders...but the thing is...this card has been this way for over a month...meaning OC'ed and unlocked and never once an issue...card is running very cool in game so its not overheating

now it only grey screened me once...ive updated my drivers to the newest 11.10 release 3 i think it is...figured i would try that first before going any farther

so long story short...anyone else seeing this issue or know what causing it? could it be BF3 is just being a PITA?


----------



## EVILNOK

Decided to make me 1 also:


----------



## razaice

Just tried the engineer class for the first time and got 19 kills.


----------



## labbu63

the sv98 is amazing


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15506347*
> the sv98 is amazing


Straight pull bolt+ bipod FTW!


----------



## NFL




----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15506280*
> KD does not matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all about SPM


It does to a certain degree and I have a standard 310 SPM.


----------



## morgofborg

Anybody else run into the problem where occasionally when they alt+tab in and out of the game, the sound will stop working?

It happens to me probably like every 1 in 5 times and the only way to get the sound back is to exit the game and join a new server.


----------



## Phatboy69

For those wondering about SLI. It's great out of the box, and even Nvidia surround is supported!
Ultra everything maxed 1920x1080 4-way SLI GTX580 950/2200 1.5GB cards
I get 170-190FPS, AVG 180FPS in the opening train scene and 130-150FPS in the first outdoor scene in campaign mode.

Ultra with 2xAA and low post AA @ 5342x1050.
100FPS indoors and 75>90FPS outdoors. Pretty impressed with this game!

This game crys for more GPU frame buffer (3GB cards) at higher than 2xAA in surround with only 7FPS at 4xAA.

Cant wait for Nvidia to sort out this EDID driver issue with surround, all my monitors are identical and they wont run at native 1080, only 1050.


----------



## Blackcurrent

SPM:516


----------



## xJavontax

Just finished the story. I'm amazed, I loved the cinematic feeling the game had.


----------



## Herophobic

I became a pro!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo;15503835*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsw7AeuFzuI


And this is why you don't snipe, bad luck will find you.


----------



## theturbofd

=(eGO)= 24/7 Rush Rotation | Edge-Gamers.com

worst server I got banned because I went 30 and 6 with sniper :/ then got called an aimbotter but when I asked for proof they didn't have any. Seriously every server I been in I've been called an aimbotter. BF people complain like little girls compared to COD people.


----------



## Blackops_2

I've actually played in that server before.

K/D is personal matter to me, and i like to keep mine at 1.5 or above. Also mostly playing as engy it's how i get my points and is vital to success as an engineer. Since Engineers need not repair semi damaged tanks due to regen, and that i use mines like a crazy person. Vital for defense of objectives


----------



## Defend808Hawaii

Out of topic: Is it me or does Solomon in the campaign mode look like:

Mark Ivanir from the Movie Undisputed II and III? lol


----------



## ChronoBodi

Why do I get green flashes once in a while on 6770m but not on gtx 580? AMD quirk?

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Defend808Hawaii;15506813*
> /snip


I was thinking Daniel Craig


----------



## Hawk777th

I am on a 580 and get them. Seems its just a random bug.


----------



## aznofazns

I get the green flashes too. Minor annoyance since they seem to go away after a couple seconds.


----------



## theturbofd

ugh I hate the M4 not the M4A1. The M4 burst sucks I wish you could switch it to auto


----------



## Lhino

I get green flashes normally as I spawn for 1 second before they disappear, it doesn't always happen. They didn't happen when I had AA all the way down (even post). Perhaps it is the AA.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15504323*
> it does the release date check again?


I'm almost sure it does every time you repair the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusAudio;15504613*
> Me either. Just got the game and glad I don't have any punkbuster issues. This game is too much fun. Kinda makes me sad how bad I am.


The Punkbuster issues were massively happening in first 1-2 days. Most of them got fixed by now since every server updated Punkbuster.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15505464*
> OH MY GOD.
> 
> I resolved my issue of getting the game to crash
> 
> just go in folder bf3 go in the *settings folder* find fullscreenEnabled 1gst etc etc in the note pad and put 0 to replace 1 so it dosen't start fullscreen before you enter the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAS the same exact problem I had with bad company 2.


Yo, can you chill down the excitement a bit and explain better? I cannot seem to find any *Settings* folder in my *Battlefield 3* folder


----------



## weebeast

Anybody else has lag in MP, i joined a server with low ping?


----------



## Scrappy

Yea lag seems pretty standard in all servers I play in, it's tough to tell if it's graphical or network lag though.


----------



## Hawk777th

180 Banned so far. Hope for more soon!
http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15507103*
> Yea lag seems pretty standard in all servers I play in, it's tough to tell if it's graphical or network lag though.


renderer.drawFps 1

Do that and then just have a glance at your FPS ever so often. It works great when fine tuning graphics/FPS.


----------



## Scrappy

Oh I never see the drop but with the green background glitch you never know there might be tiny drops you don't notice.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15507128*
> Oh I never see the drop but with the green background glitch you never know there might be tiny drops you don't notice.


I think it was FRAPS that can write FPS to an excel spreadsheet. Maybe try that and have a look at dips?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15507123*
> renderer.drawFps 1
> 
> Do that and then just have a glance at your FPS ever so often. It works great when fine tuning graphics/FPS.


Fraps's big yellow numbers would be a whole lot easier to see.


----------



## charlesquik

here mine
^^


----------



## AMD955

Just wondering if you guys can help me out. Got a retail copy of the game today and installed. Played campaign for about 15 minutes before the game froze then i got a bsod. I restarted the game and it froze again, tried again another 4 times and it kept freezing at the same spot. So then I updated to driver 11.10 and took off all overclocks and it did not freeze where it usually did. It let me play for about 3 minutes but then froze again I am assuming this is a bug with the game. has it happened to any else here?


----------



## pauly94

I hope that all the cod players go back once mw3 comes out, everyone is running around like headless chickens... man i miss bf2


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD955;15507245*
> Just wondering if you guys can help me out. Got a retail copy of the game today and installed. Played campaign for about 15 minutes before the game froze then i got a bsod. I restarted the game and it froze again, tried again another 4 times and it kept freezing at the same spot. So then I updated to driver 11.10 and took off all overclocks and it did not freeze where it usually did. It let me play for about 3 minutes but then froze again I am assuming this is a bug with the game. has it happened to any else here?


Hmm, if you're running Windows 7 or Vista, it takes a lot to make a PC BSOD. I would actually lean more towards a serious driver crash or a hardware error, not a game bug.

Make sure that your memory is correct in terms of speeds and timings. Some BIOS's don't properly recognise them!


----------



## AMD955

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15507278*
> Hmm, if you're running Windows 7 or Vista, it takes a lot to make a PC BSOD. I would actually lean more towards a serious driver crash or a hardware error, not a game bug.
> 
> Make sure that your memory is correct in terms of speeds and timings. Some BIOS's don't properly recognise them!


It only bsod once and that was the first time, after that it kept freezing and sometimes i had to restart my pc. All my memory settings are correct and i have removed all overclocks that had passed 24 hours of prime

thanks


----------



## Bacheezi

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm really not happy with the gun unlocks so far in this game. I play as assault, and I have 3 variations on the m16 (m16A3, m16A4, and the "Russian acquired" m16A3). Its ridiculous, I would like some more choice. I'm rank 23, and have been stuck with the F2000 so quite some time now. Not that its a bad gun, a change of pace would be nice.


----------



## fashric

Play as a different class then? You cant complain about lack of weapons when only sticking to one class that's you limiting yourself not the game being limited...


----------



## hildark7

green flashes for me too on my GTX470.. :/


----------



## theturbofd

HAHA I'm playing a chameleon in kcuestags server by just laying down in the middle of the street without moving







No one noticed and I stood alive mostly the whole game.


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15507264*
> I hope that all the cod players go back once mw3 comes out, everyone is running around like headless chickens... man i miss bf2


no one seems to be playing tactically atm, part of the reason i love battlefield


----------



## matty_AFC

anyone know whats happened to the OCN server. its not in my favorites anymore and shows up no search results


----------



## hildark7

i keep get kicked out of servers ever now and then.. with a message saying "Your connection to the server has timed out".. anyone else get this?? also when it happens to the points ive earned in that game still get logged??


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildark7;15507643*
> i keep get kicked out of servers ever now and then.. with a message saying "Your connection to the server has timed out".. anyone else get this?? also when it happens to the points ive earned in that game still get logged??


That's a server side issue iirc. And I swear the game only crashes when you unlock hard to get stuff, I unlocked heatseekers on the jets and it crashed literally 5 seconds later


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty_AFC;15507534*
> no one seems to be playing tactically atm, part of the reason i love battlefield


Wait, you love battlefield because no one seems to be play tactically?
Or am I just reading this wrong? lol


----------



## hildark7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15507664*
> That's a server side issue iirc. And I swear the game only crashes when you unlock hard to get stuff, I unlocked heatseekers on the jets and it crashed literally 5 seconds later


I know! i was just having a monster round in "Grand Bazaar" and then all of a sudden!.... hello desktop!









so you dont actually get the unlocks then if it quits!?


----------



## EmL

To those having problems with green flashes.. It only occurs for me and my friend whilst increasing volt on our GPU's.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildark7;15507698*
> I know! i was just having a monster round in "Grand Bazaar" and then all of a sudden!.... hello desktop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you dont actually get the unlocks then if it quits!?


Nope. I wish it kept the stats because it doesn't happen to me a lot, but I've heard heaps of people complaining about it. It just seems to happen at the most inopportune moments for me


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15507664*
> That's a server side issue iirc. And I swear the game only crashes when you unlock hard to get stuff, I unlocked heatseekers on the jets and it crashed literally 5 seconds later


funny; i've noticed sometimes if I crash from a DC I still retain the unlocks, sometimes I don't retain it...hmmmm

anyway; I just unlocked flares+heatseakers for my jet and scout heli today









awesome, so much fun







when you have a good squad/team that obey/help/co-op to get the objectives
was playing davaland peak map on 64 player conquest and we totally raped to the point of base raping







cause the other team was
so crap


----------



## matty_AFC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15507690*
> Wait, you love battlefield because no one seems to be play tactically?
> Or am I just reading this wrong? lol


Lol I mean't I love BF because it's tactical but atm everyone's just messing about


----------



## Mr.Pie

I hate it when I play awesomely well but I end up not Frapsing the gameplay cause either
a) I forgot to
b) the server was a tad laggy so my frames would drop too much

but when I do end up Frapsing I only get crap gameplay








stupi stupid


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15508011*
> I hate it when I play awesomely well but I end up not Frapsing the gameplay cause either
> a) I forgot to
> b) the server was a tad laggy so my frames would drop too much
> 
> but when I do end up Frapsing I only get crap gameplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stupi stupid


This is where Battlerecorder comes in... but of course it's not up yet


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15508136*
> This is where Battlerecorder comes in... but of course it's not up yet


Yep... I just had a brilliant game in the jets, choppers and tanks, basically wiped the whole team multiple times. I don't have fraps or afterburner installed though


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildark7;15507643*
> i keep get kicked out of servers ever now and then.. with a message saying "Your connection to the server has timed out".. anyone else get this?? also when it happens to the points ive earned in that game still get logged??


Yes, every once in awhile. When I find a decent server I stay on until it does this. Could be 2 games in. Could be 10. Worst as you know, is more than halfway into a match this happens.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15508193*
> Yep... I just had a brilliant game in the jets, choppers and tanks, basically wiped the whole team multiple times. I don't have fraps or afterburner installed though










You must have had at least 200 kills then huh? Everyone thinks they're better than they are and no one want to see your gameplay footage. Waste of HD space. I know I've seen enough gameplay footage to last a lifetime.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15508227*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had at least 200 kills then huh? Everyone thinks they're better than they are and no one want to see your gameplay footage. Waste of HD space.


Coolio, whatever you think, we all have differing opinions on topics such as these. I do occasionally like to do some browsing on youtube and watch some gameplay videos though, I tend to learn a thing or two from other people and I think people could do the same from me, but whatever


----------



## unfbilly11

Anyone had any luck finding people who communicate??? I don't have any friends that have nice PCs so I have to just play by myself. I haven't even heard so much as someone cough on the other end of the mic... I know this game would be 10,000 times better with a squad that communicates!!


----------



## mordak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11;15508490*
> Anyone had any luck finding people who communicate??? I don't have any friends that have nice PCs so I have to just play by myself. I haven't even heard so much as someone cough on the other end of the mic... I know this game would be 10,000 times better with a squad that communicates!!


Theres no voice chat in game, only in battlelog. That's why you haven't heard anybody.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11;15508490*
> Anyone had any luck finding people who communicate??? I don't have any friends that have nice PCs so I have to just play by myself. I haven't even heard so much as someone cough on the other end of the mic... I know this game would be 10,000 times better with a squad that communicates!!


I would gladly
so far the only times I've been able to use VOIP to play BF3 is with my mate also located here

we just use skype since battlelog's VOIP is a mess and a total PITA to deal with


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mordak;15508578*
> Theres no voice chat in game, only in battlelog. That's why you haven't heard anybody.


Dang! I don't even know how to invite anyone to chat in battlelog. Do you start a party or something and then invite people into that party?


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone know when the 11.10 official drivers are being released? I am on 11.8 now with great results but will be going 11.10 when they are released.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15506667*
> =(eGO)= 24/7 Rush Rotation | Edge-Gamers.com
> 
> worst server I got banned because I went 30 and 6 with sniper :/ then got called an aimbotter but when I asked for proof they didn't have any. Seriously every server I been in I've been called an aimbotter. BF people complain like little girls compared to COD people.


Ya they were lamers in bc2 they kicked me cause i was owning their clan which stacked the entire other team and they didnt even put a reason in all they do is farm stats and the admins kick anyone who is a threat to that


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15508719*
> Ya they were lamers in bc2 they kicked me cause i was owning their clan which stacked the entire other team and they didnt even put a reason in all they do is farm stats and the admins kick anyone who is a threat to that


Ego isnt very liked by other clans very much in any of the games they participate on.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15508668*
> Anyone know when the 11.10 official drivers are being released? I am on 11.8 now with great results but will be going 11.10 when they are released.


on 10.30.11, today/tomorrow.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

This game is amazing. My only problem is the unstable servers. Maybe thats just a problem with the asian servers I tend to not have many problems on north american servers


----------



## charlesquik




----------



## andrewmchugh

Is anyone getting like visual lag or stuttering, not massive but enough to be really annoying. It happens for me at low or everything maxed out, ive tried drivers 280.26 and the new 285 ones.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;15508964*
> Is anyone getting like visual lag or stuttering, not massive but enough to be really annoying. It happens for me at low or everything maxed out, ive tried drivers 280.26 and the new 285 ones.


do you have an xbox controller plugged into your computer? Mine was stuttering and its because I had a controller plugged in as well as the hyperthreading issue. So also try turning hyperthreading off.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack;15508979*
> do you have an xbox controller plugged into your computer? Mine was stuttering and its because I had a controller plugged in as well as the hyperthreading issue. So also try turning hyperthreading off.


Nope only a keyboard/mouse. no other programs running either. Hyper threading is my next thing to try, but I heard that that was OK in the 280.25 drivers.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrewmchugh;15508993*
> Nope only a keyboard/mouse. no other programs running either.


then the only thing I can think of is the hyperthreading. When i turned mine off i noticed a HUGE difference.


----------



## unfbilly11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15508719*
> Ya they were lamers in bc2 they kicked me cause i was owning their clan which stacked the entire other team and they didnt even put a reason in all they do is farm stats and the admins kick anyone who is a threat to that


This is one of the things that I hate about dedicated servers. There were so many of these servers in bc2. People would park tanks and helicopters right in our spawn and then complain that we were all just sitting in there. When you try to question them they just say "it's out server we do what we want". I haven't been on any BF3 servers that are too bad yet, but it always takes awhile to find some that I really like...


----------



## charlesquik

Can someone help me please.. I cant play anymore..... My aim go up by itself so I cant even aim... if i move it back down it go back up.......the hud is shaking.. Ive tried with two mouse so that not a mouse problem but that a game problemmm... is anyone got this bug????????????????????? HELP MEEE


----------



## svaalbard

does anyone know how to activate 3rd person view in vehicles/planes???


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15509203*
> does anyone know how to activate 3rd person view in vehicles/planes???


isn't it c?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15509280*
> isn't it c?


It is.


----------



## rogueblade

How do we get the BF3 stats into our sig?


----------



## Bugs

I noticed one change last night. Not sure if anyone noticed on release BUT the "Support" icon and "Assult" icons were mixed up (wrong class/per icon. Last night they matched the correct class. Perhaps patch release


----------



## Quasimojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15508227*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have had at least 200 kills then huh? Everyone thinks they're better than they are and no one want to see your gameplay footage. Waste of HD space. I know I've seen enough gameplay footage to last a lifetime.


Heh, negative on that. I pretty much suck, and I'll be the first one to say so. At least I think it's my own suckage that's giving me trouble. I just have trouble picking enemies out of the brush or drawing any sort of bead on them when I do in the split second before they turn me into swiss cheese.

To me, it seems *everyone* is playing an aimbot.


----------



## Bugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quasimojo;15509496*
> Heh, negative on that. I pretty much suck, and I'll be the first one to say so. At least I think it's my own suckage that's giving me trouble. I just have trouble picking enemies out of the brush or drawing any sort of bead on them when I do in the split second before they turn me into swiss cheese.
> 
> To me, it seems *everyone* is playing an aimbot.


agreed! I was decent in Bf2 but bf3 im having to relearn everything! Its terrible! Most of the time im almost Certain that ive shot someone down but i look at the score and Nothing


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Well my game was running fine when I wasn't getting kicked all the time and an occasional crash. So I got fed up and went to 11.10 drivers, now I'm getting ridiculous lag spikes every half a minute or so. Any idea's?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;15509540*
> Well my game was running fine when I wasn't getting kicked all the time and an occasional crash. So I got fed up and went to 11.10 drivers, now I'm getting ridiculous lag spikes every half a minute or so. Any idea's?


Define lag spike in your terminology...

Lag spike is pretty much everywhere on every server (latency in ms). People run around like elastic band on their back. Like jiggly movement.

Or you meant FPS shuttering, low or drop of FPS?

If it is the latency, on your server browser click North and South America. Then you will get better < 100ms latency.


----------



## falcon26

Turn off Hyper Threading. That will get rid of any micro stutter. And the one thing about BF3 that really is annoying is, you can not tell what your ping time is in game. That is really really lame. So you don't know if your system is messing up while playing or if its lag. Dice please fix this


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15509562*
> Define lag spike in your terminology...
> 
> Lag spike is pretty much everywhere on every server (latency in ms). People run around like elastic band on their back. Like jiggly movement.
> 
> Or you meant FPS shuttering, low or drop of FPS?
> 
> If it is the latency, on your server browser click North and South America. Then you will get better < 100ms latency.


I'll be running through the field on caspian, and my FPS will be about 50ish, sometimes more, then it just drops to 16 or so. It's not rubber banding, that a separate issue. This wasn't happening on 11.8 drivers, it's like I swap out some problems for completely new ones,lol


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi;15507380*
> I don't know about anyone else, but I'm really not happy with the gun unlocks so far in this game. I play as assault, and I have 3 variations on the m16 (m16A3, m16A4, and the "Russian acquired" m16A3). Its ridiculous, I would like some more choice. I'm rank 23, and have been stuck with the F2000 so quite some time now. Not that its a bad gun, a change of pace would be nice.


Use one of the general unlock guns then,like the ump or the pp2000


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15509092*
> can someone help me please.. I cant play anymore..... My aim go up by itself so i cant even aim... If i move it back down it go back up.......the hud is shaking.. Ive tried with two mouse so that not a mouse problem but that a game problemmm... Is anyone got this bug????????????????????? Help meee


halpp!!!


----------



## fhrope

Sup guys having issues unlocking that special weapon your looking for? Or trying to get your level up to unlock the all class weapons? I had posted this in the other part of the forum but it got closed since this is the official thread for bf3









So here's the couple ways I found to get some XP points fast

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbHn72CIGWI[/ame]


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15509711*
> halpp!!!


did you try repairing the game?
open origin, right click the battlefield 3 icon/thingy and click repair


----------



## Geriden

I wish they'd implement the ability to que for a server....its almost impossible to find a 64man server with slots for you and a mate.


----------



## falcon26

Does Post AA add anything visually to the game other then getting rid of jaggy edges? Does it make things look better or is it just a way to smooth edges?


----------



## CallsignVega

Do you get more points if you play a higher-difficulty for the co-op missions?


----------



## eduardmc

hey guys, do you use the keyboard or xbox 360 controller to pilot jetfires and helicopter


----------



## CallsignVega

Couple of things:

Anyone else think its strange how BF3 handles VRAM? MSI Afterburner is showing me I am using 5-6GB of VRAM on my Eyefinity setup. You halve that for a 6990, but I am still way over 2GB yet the game doesn't slow down. Doesn't make sense. Also, the only way I can get away from crashing and memory errors is to set a huge 12GB page-file on my SSD. Yet the game barely touches my regular system RAM, wth?

Secondly, is there a command to "cap" frames per second in the game and not just display them?


----------



## S-Line

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


hey guys, do you use the keyboard or xbox 360 controller to pilot jetfires and helicopter


I use my wired xbox 360 controller w/o fail to fly jets. All I did was clear out all key bindings for jets and make my own for the controller. Works perfectly!


----------



## dteg

yea, i get those memory erros with my 6950, supposedly there is some kind of ram leak with the game currently.
i've yet to play co-op too, can't find anyone who wants to play it on hard -__-. i think i'll have to do that random person co-op.


----------



## Moynesy

Video of me having a little mess about in BF3. Runinng on rig listed, all at stock and getting 40-60fps and same for all 64 conquest maps. I just get so drawn in with the audio (X-fi and 5.1 is just amazing).

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EL18piz12A&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bugs*


agreed! I was decent in Bf2 but bf3 im having to relearn everything! Its terrible! Most of the time im almost Certain that ive shot someone down but i look at the score and Nothing










The thing about BF3 is, it's so much faster than any BF game before it. Which is why it takes some adjusting to. Alot of it is timing and moving.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falcon26*


Does Post AA add anything visually to the game other then getting rid of jaggy edges? Does it make things look better or is it just a way to smooth edges?


that's all it does. heck it even blurs the whole image a tiny bit.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Do you get more points if you play a higher-difficulty for the co-op missions?


I don't think it is that big a difference also if you look at the leaderboard for the eleventh hour people have 100k in hard and 200k in easy...


----------



## ignite

Are all the servers down?


----------



## Tokkan

Just a heads up for the people running BF3(does not affect ppl who use afterburner or other oc software), my Crossfire 6850's arent running in 3D mode while playing BF3 online.
Check your clocks inside the game please and reply to this post, I wish to know if this is a BF3 problem, AMD problem or my problem.
Thanks.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I didnt know OCN had a BF3 server! What a waste of time my BF3 career has been until now.


----------



## CallsignVega

rofl I just got through the F-18 weapon systems officer part of single player. They really need to hire a few military advisers when they do stuff like that. Just about everything they could get wrong, they did. I was almost on the floor laughing when the Su-27 did a cobra maneuver in a visual range engagement. Among a thousand other things.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Just a heads up for the people running BF3(does not affect ppl who use afterburner or other oc software), my Crossfire 6850's arent running in 3D mode while playing BF3 online.
Check your clocks inside the game please and reply to this post, I wish to know if this is a BF3 problem, AMD problem or my problem.
Thanks.


What do you mean by 3d mode? You mean the highest 3d clock rate the cores are suppose to go to? I've noticed my core #1 keeps dropping down to 800Mhz while the rest stay overclocked. I wonder if it is a BF3 problem.


----------



## frankth3frizz

still having problems when the server changes maps i get disconnected sometimes.


----------



## jdip

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


rofl I just got through the F-18 weapon systems officer part of single player. They really need to hire a few military advisers when they do stuff like that. Just about everything they could get wrong, they did. I was almost on the floor laughing when the Su-27 did a cobra maneuver in a visual range engagement. Among a thousand other things.


What else did they get wrong? And what is a cobra maneuver?

I'm not trying to call you out, I'm just genuinely interested


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


rofl I just got through the F-18 weapon systems officer part of single player. They really need to hire a few military advisers when they do stuff like that. Just about everything they could get wrong, they did. I was almost on the floor laughing when the Su-27 did a cobra maneuver in a visual range engagement. Among a thousand other things.


Apparently they had a military advisory type. Not sure how much he influenced the game though, considering the marines that were posting in the battlelog forums about how the "hooah" thing is an Army thing and would never be said by a marine.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


rofl I just got through the F-18 weapon systems officer part of single player. They really need to hire a few military advisers when they do stuff like that. Just about everything they could get wrong, they did. I was almost on the floor laughing when the Su-27 did a cobra maneuver in a visual range engagement. Among a thousand other things.


Yes they've seem to gone backwards on the realism in some cases. I'm not sure when heavier contoured barrels magically increased vertical recoil but BF3 says it does


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Yes they've seem to gone backwards on the realism in some cases. I'm not sure when heavier contoured barrels magically increased vertical recoil but BF3 says it does


BF really isn't meant to be realistic. It's just meant to be a believable context.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15510596*
> BF really isn't meant to be realistic. It's just meant to be a believable context.


^ this
People need to stop fighting for realism you do realize the nature of real world warfare is to make things as one sided and off balanced as possible right?


----------



## Blackops_2

I realize they added negative drawbacks to upgrades for balance. I'm not fighting over realism, just simply stating how it should be. BF3 isn't arma i don't intend to see it like so. But i can't help but wish a heavier barrel did what a heavier barrel does in reality, which is give a decent increase in accuracy (which it does), less muzzle jump, lasting ability to absorb more heat, etc.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*


Anyone had any luck finding people who communicate??? I don't have any friends that have nice PCs so I have to just play by myself. I haven't even heard so much as someone cough on the other end of the mic... I know this game would be 10,000 times better with a squad that communicates!!


You can add me I'm pretty good and communication and teamwork.

What settings are people using for MSi AB recording? my video keeps coming out in slow mo and audio is off sync


----------



## somedudecro

Tokkan, happened to me so I uninstalled driver, driver swept, and then clean installed and hasn't happened since. Nvidia though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Here's to hoping they add the menu configuration that lune posted some pages back. The one with voice chat and squad management done right.


----------



## mountains

In-game VoIP is really needed.


----------



## 8564dan

Is it wierd that people are saying that 2GB of Vram is not enough yet i have 1GB and it seems fine......settings are on auto which are all high.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


You can add me I'm pretty good and communication and teamwork.

What settings are people using for MSi AB recording? my video keeps coming out in slow mo and audio is off sync


you need to convert the raw files first.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


You can add me I'm pretty good and communication and teamwork.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*


Anyone had any luck finding people who communicate??? I don't have any friends that have nice PCs so I have to just play by myself. I haven't even heard so much as someone cough on the other end of the mic... I know this game would be 10,000 times better with a squad that communicates!!


Add me as well. All my friends are on console, so i've been playing solo so far. Here are my stats(username:M4V3R1CK72):








Anyone who see this may add me too. But i may unfriend some of the people who add me if they live too far from Seattle servers(the closest to me).


----------



## Darren9

Does anyone know what the "additional points" at the end of the ribbons are for? I just ignored them as it was always 200 but I just got one that was over 2000.


----------



## mylilpony

Still trying to force myself to finish single player. Haven't had this many unpleasantries playing a single player since...black ops? or modern warfare 2. don't even know why i bother to play on hard...it's just stupid autoaim and I get nothing out of it...


----------



## ntherblast

Why can't we queue up for servers i mean how could they scrap that?


----------



## pengs

Does anyone know if there is a console command to lock frame rate (non vsync)?
It's not on the 'list' but I'm wondering if there are any other dev commands anyone knows about.


----------



## Ratjack

ugh... nothing drives me more insane than trying to play a game of rush... and i get a team of tards. they all pull out their snipers and camp in the hills on damavand peak to get kills.... and of course we lose the game because only myself and maybe 4 other people are trying to push in and arm the objective.

So I would like to start playing with more people from here. Please add me my origin is Ratjack.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


ugh... nothing drives me more insane than trying to play a game of rush... and i get a team of tards. they all pull out their snipers and camp in the hills on damavand peak to get kills.... and of course we lose the game because only myself and maybe 4 other people are trying to push in and arm the objective.

So I would like to start playing with more people from here. Please add me my origin is Ratjack.


Exactly why my k/d is only 0.6. At least I get decent points from dropping ammo on the snipetards.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## waylo88

Anyone here who runs a server know how to change the amount of players needed to start a game? In ProCon it's set to two, however in my 16-man TDM server, it still requires eight. In the config I have the following vars

vars.roundRestartPlayerCount -1
vars.roundStartPlayerCount -1

What should those be changed to in order for the game to start with four players? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdip*


What else did they get wrong? And what is a cobra maneuver?

I'm not trying to call you out, I'm just genuinely interested










You can google Pugachev's Cobra. As for the list of things wrong, I don't even know where to begin. Here are a few off the top of my head:

Multiple carriers and their associated battle groups would not be right next to each other.

You cannot land on an aircraft carrier with the auxiliary catapult occupied.

Aircraft do not fly with 3 feet between their wing tips in combat formation especially in instrument meteorological conditions. This is not an airshow.

An aerial engagement as staged would have taken place initially beyond visual range.

The physics, maneuver and energy management of the aircraft were laughable.

The radio communications were absurd.

Aim-9 series missiles cannot be utilized with such high angles off bore-sight nor at such close ranges.

etc. etc..

I know its just a game but I think what makes good games is that we should progress toward more realism, not less.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


Does anyone know if there is a console command to lock frame rate (non vsync)?
It's not on the 'list' but I'm wondering if there are any other dev commands anyone knows about.


Use Bandicam, works great with BF3. I have my 120Hz Eyefinity setup locked at 120FPS.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ratjack*


ugh... nothing drives me more insane than trying to play a game of rush... and i get a team of tards. they all pull out their snipers and camp in the hills on damavand peak to get kills.... and of course we lose the game because only myself and maybe 4 other people are trying to push in and arm the objective.

So I would like to start playing with more people from here. Please add me my origin is Ratjack.


I sent you a request. Also, i recommend you play on smaller servers(16-24 players) so it's easier to win a game with only a few good team players.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Use Bandicam, works great with BF3. I have my 120Hz Eyefinity setup locked at 120FPS.


Does that actually lock your in-game FPS? Say to like 62 or 58.
I don't need to record.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I know its just a game but I think what makes good games is that we should progress toward more realism, not less.


Well I agree with what you say, the game is far from being true...
Im going to add a thing to the list, a simple thing... Why no aircraft has a radar?
Before people start saying its to balance the game lemme point this out:
I started playing BF3 on friday managed to control airplanes yesterday and am shooted out of the sky by enemy planes that manage to lock their missiles on me.
I finally got those IR flares that lemme "dodge" 1 missile but either way Im left to wonder how the hell am I going to take a plane down with a machine gun that I have to aim my self by aligning the plane when the enemy can shoot missiles at me.
So we both are left in an eternal dance where I try to get behind him to shoot him down and when I do that everything fails. But when he gets behind me I meet almost certain doom...
This looks like a 1940 propeller plane trying to take down a modern combat jet lol.
My k/d ratio is terrible cause im trying to get vehicles unlocks...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


Does that actually lock your in-game FPS? Say to like 62 or 58.
I don't need to record.



Yes, I use Bandicam exclusively to lock my FPS at 120 at it works great.


----------



## mountains

Anyone got recommendations for an Assault rifle? I've been using the M416 mostly because it's the first two-faction rifle I came across, but I really haven't a clue what the better rifles in this game are.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Anyone got recommendations for an Assault rifle? I've been using the M416 mostly because it's the first two-faction rifle I came across, but I really haven't a clue what the better rifles in this game are.


The M416 is fantastic, especially when outfitted. I prefer the US scopes so I've only been leveling the M416 and M16A4 though I'm starting to go through the AN-94 because of its BC2 stigma/legacy/infamy.

I find that the rifles in this game are mostly balanced and comparable (so far), unlike in BC2.


----------



## mmsandi

Anybody know where I can find cfg file? I need to change keybindings.


----------



## dezahp

So I think I'm going to start using my 360 controller for jets cause I'm literally killing my mouse pad with all this maneuvering lol and I always get out turned by people who are using controllers and can't manage to shake/chase them.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmsandi*


Anybody know where I can find cfg file? I need to change keybindings.


On Windows 7:
C:\\Users\\(Username Here)\\Documents\\Battlefield 3\\settings

Open up PROF_SAVE_profile with Notepad++


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


Anyone got recommendations for an Assault rifle? I've been using the M416 mostly because it's the first two-faction rifle I came across, but I really haven't a clue what the better rifles in this game are.


no such thing as best if you ask me


----------



## dezahp

Whatever you prefer...my favorite rifle for the assault class is the F2000 but I play mainly engineer because the g36 is just butter to me.


----------



## crashoran

Is there an overclockers Platoon setup? Or a group of people that play with voice chat?

I haven't been able to find anyone that uses voice chat..


----------



## mordak

I just saw a guy go 210-0 in a game, with no hacks.

Get yourself+2 friends on the opposite team of yours.

You kill person A, then person B revives them. You kill person A again.

Super fast way to rank up.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


I just saw a guy go 210-0 in a game, with no hacks.

Get yourself+2 friends on the opposite team of yours.

You kill person A, then person B revives them. You kill person A again.

Super fast way to rank up.


Aye, but that is called stats padding and as per BF2, got your stats wiped


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


I just saw a guy go 210-0 in a game, with no hacks.

Get yourself+2 friends on the opposite team of yours.

You kill person A, then person B revives them. You kill person A again.

Super fast way to rank up.


Super fast way to get banned too.


----------



## mordak

Well they haven't banned most of the hackers and leaderboards yet and theyve been hacking since release...but I hope they do.


----------



## dezahp

I always see people getting banned in chat for pbuster. Is that server admins banning them or they're actually getting banned from punk buster?


----------



## NFL

This was ridiculous, no way he isn't cheating


----------



## mmsandi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


On Windows 7:
C:\\Users\\(Username Here)\\Documents\\Battlefield 3\\settings

Open up PROF_SAVE_profile with Notepad++


Well, I opened it with Notepad++, but I can't seem to find my way around there. I needed it to change 'C' button for infrared while in Jet, cause it doesn't work on my keyboard, it's remapped with KeyTweak and it seems BF3 doesn't work well with KT. Thanks, anyway.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mordak*


I just saw a guy go 210-0 in a game, with no hacks.

Get yourself+2 friends on the opposite team of yours.

You kill person A, then person B revives them. You kill person A again.

Super fast way to rank up.


In summary: cheating.

Yep, totally cool.
Been done since the dawn of FPS MP.


----------



## ntherblast

they need to be perma banned so they can't login to battlog/origins.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


Aye, but that is called stats padding and as per BF2, got your stats wiped










A guy I know, who plays the 360 version, says he has a couple friends that are 2 and 3 on the leaderboards last he checked.

They "boost" (aka "stat padding") in such a way that doesn't get them banned though, as their gameplay is more or less legit.

Just killing and reviving each other would be a very slow way to rank. They accrue points through simultaneous streams like resupplying, healing, taking points, kills, etc. They pretty much have a system down to optimize PPM as much as possible.

Yes, it's technically cheating, and I'm not a fan of it. But I don't think EA considers it cheating. I just don't get how people can enjoy doing that. All that wasted effort just to be a high rank in a game? It would be one thing if you actually earned it through playing legitimately, but how can you be proud of your achievement when you cheated?

I guess many peoples' minds just work differently than my own.


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Yes, I use Bandicam exclusively to lock my FPS at 120 at it works great.


I would give you +5 rep if I could







. Thank you Sir! 
I've been looking for something like this for so long - it will be perfect for BFBC2 also.


----------



## psyside

Guys, anyone know if there is more then one foregrip per weapon to unlock?


----------



## mordak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFL*


This was ridiculous, no way he isn't cheating










Thats the SAME person I just posted about!


----------



## matrices

The fire extinguisher perk (a) requires losing the flares and (b) doesn't work anyway. I had 45% damage and the plane kept doing its usual thing of slowly disintegrating.

Anyone have a different experience?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


The fire extinguisher perk (a) requires losing the flares and (b) doesn't work anyway. I had 45% damage and the plane kept doing its usual thing of slowly disintegrating.

Anyone have a different experience?


i'd rather have flares anyway....just saying


----------



## waylo88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *waylo88*


Anyone here who runs a server know how to change the amount of players needed to start a game? In ProCon it's set to two, however in my 16-man TDM server, it still requires eight. In the config I have the following vars

vars.roundRestartPlayerCount -1
vars.roundStartPlayerCount -1

What should those be changed to in order for the game to start with four players? Any help is greatly appreciated.


Anyone?


----------



## dezahp

Well you could have either the pilot or gunner have flares and the other have extinguisher...well for the heli that is


----------



## matrices

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


i'd rather have flares anyway....just saying


Probably, but the whole "your airplane is finished after 53% damage" is beyond ******ed. Why not just blow me up then and there to spare the waste of time?

The extinguisher should (a) work and (b) not require sacrificing flares. Ridiculous.

Will be interesting to see what fixes DICE rolls out in the patch. All they did is vaguely mention buffing planes.


----------



## Clawbog

Does ECM jammer do anything at all? How do I use it ffs...


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone have a link to a decent explanation of all the perks?

origin fails hard if you click on manual.


----------



## ntherblast

what is the name of the overclock servers the exact name please


----------



## doomlord52

Does anyone know how "below the radar" perk works for jets? I have it unlocked, but it cant be equipped (is it passive?). If its passive, it doesnt work, as flying under tree-level still allows for other jets to lock onto you.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*


anyone have a link to a decent explanation of all the perks?

origin fails hard if you click on manual.


Look at your stats on the battlelog, it gives an explaination when you look at them there.


----------



## Pendulum

So I came across a boosting clan. How do I know? All the clan members were 40+ and their KDRs were 1-10, 2-11, 4-19, and yes, they were playing seriously.

They don't seem to realize having higher rank guns isn't going to make up for you being horrible.


----------



## dezahp

So does the extinguisher not work for anyone else? It was working in the beta I believe. I just started piloting the helis after I'm almost done maxing out the vehicles and engineer class. I just unlocked extinguisher so I'm wondering if it works or not


----------



## Calipso

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


hey guys, do you use the keyboard or xbox 360 controller to pilot jetfires and helicopter












>mfw when I read eduard's post.

Ever heard of a JOYSTICK?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


So I came across a boosting clan. How do I know? All the clan members were 40+ and their KDRs were 1-10, 2-11, 4-19, and yes, they were playing seriously.

They don't seem to realize having higher rank guns isn't going to make up for you being horrible.










ya it is sad but they want bragging rights and have huge e-peens


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*











>mfw when I read eduard's post.

Ever heard of a JOYSTICK?


I have the gamepad and keyboard+mouse but I rather stick to mouse on Jet and Heli = more accurate aiming without readjust all the time.

All you need is a big open space for mouse to move around seriously... It is quite a lot of exercise stretching my arms across the table with high DPI lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


----------



## ntherblast

coop mission are bugged one of the enemies teleported to me and knifed me and no it wasn't lag also when i was down i was able to move really fast and jump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


Ya they should have gave recon c4 like in bc2


----------



## matrices

Oops never mind, you have to activate extinguisher just as with flares. Thought it was auto.


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


THIS. Taking out vehicles is very satisfying


----------



## NoTiCe

ntherblast said:


> coop mission are bugged one of the enemies teleported to me and knifed me and no it wasn't lag also when i was down i was able to move really fast and jump
> 
> Yeah I know how you feel. It happened to me on "Hit and Run", I have played it over 10 times now, all you have to do is spray the crap out of the door when you go through.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


Engineer and Recon are the way to go in this game.
Assault and Support just get thrown into the meat-grinder.

Once I unlock everything for Recon I'll be going Engineer for sure.
Straight Bolt Pull has me addicted to the M40A5 and soon the M98.
Watching people's brains splatter from 400 meters away is also very satisfying.









Bullet drop is much better in BF3, I don't feel like I'm shooting paintballs anymore, I think 1mm on my screen is enough for a headshot from 200m away.
Rockin' a 78% headshot ratio on my M40A5.


----------



## Tokkan

Just finished playing on a 64 man server and gained an MVP badge


----------



## TG_bigboss

Guess what i just got! 
Ohh yeaaa longest headshot with a sniper!


----------



## Smoka Cola

This is a video I did with a few people in my gaming community. We were able to take back B on metro, and if you guys have played this on 64man conquest servers, you know its basically the nuke town of BF3. Its really fun to play though to see if you can push the other team back.

  
 You Tube  



 

Its 1080p, but not true 1080. I will try to record a game at fullsized if anyone wants to see what it looks like completely maxed out, I'll also move the compression back so its a large file. The game looks absolutely beautiful, and the way it renders is rather interesting, I'm not sure if others have noticed... but it seems like it has a bit of a "cell-shaded" look to it sometimes.

Would love to find out the console commands to give it a cell-shaded look just to try it a few rounds Anyways, enjoy!


----------



## dezahp

Assault is essential...whenever I play with my squad of friends we go 2x assault, a support, and a engineer and just completely dominate the other team.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..



I do assault with medic kit, so I can heal myself whenever and wherever im at. It results in my spawns lasting alot longer


----------



## crashoran

Am i the only one who hates the Canals map?


----------



## matrices

Yeah you need assault to rez people.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


You can't really support your squad now can you? I mean other than repairing.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Am i the only one who hates the Canals map?


Most certainly not.
I only play Grand Bazzar and Seine Crossing with 64 players.
When I go engineer I'll be playing Metro and Grand Bazzar for rocket multi kills.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Engineer and Recon are the way to go in this game.
Assault and Support just get thrown into the meat-grinder.

Once I unlock everything for Recon I'll be going Engineer for sure.
Straight Bolt Pull has me addicted to the M40A5 and soon the M98.
Watching people's brains splatter from 400 meters away is also very satisfying.









Bullet drop is much better in BF3, I don't feel like I'm shooting paintballs anymore, I think 1mm on my screen is enough for a headshot from 200m away.
Rockin' a 78% headshot ratio on my M40A5.










I disagree, if you know how to play any class you can top the scoreboard, however I think it is by far the easiest as assault. All I need to do is throw out my health pack and revive people, that still usually gets me in the top 5 if I do average with the shooting part.


----------



## matrices

How many people have experimented with radar and the thing before radar as a jet pilot? The thing before radar seems completely useless. The radar itself...I don't know, I've been shot out of the sky from a jet behind me that wasn't on the radar at all.

I've also seen some pilots with two "Stealth" perks. What's that about?


----------



## dezahp

I like all the maps. The only thing I hate with a passion is Metro on CQ...it's just a tube/rocket fest which makes it incredibly ******ed. I actually like playing Canals cause I just tank mine the **** out of the container point and rape any vehicles coming through lol.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Siene Crossing at this point is my most hated map, what a freaking trolling spawn campers paradise.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


How many people have experimented with radar and the thing before radar as a jet pilot? The thing before radar seems completely useless. The radar itself...I don't know, I've been shot out of the sky from a jet behind me that wasn't on the radar at all.

I've also seen some pilots with two "Stealth" perks. What's that about?



Because the "stealth" upgrades make it harder for radar to pick up aircraft, so if you stack them, it makes its even harder for even the upgraded radar. I use radar all the time so I can see were everything is located, both air and ground.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*


THIS. Taking out vehicles is very satisfying










I find it more satisfying taking out vehicles as support with C4, you have to get up next to them and back to a safe distance before you detonate.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Because the "stealth" upgrades make it harder for radar to pick up aircraft, so if you stack them, it makes its even harder for even the upgraded radar. I use radar all the time so I can see were everything is located, both air and ground.


I thought the radar upgrade is only for aircraft detection and not vehicles?


----------



## rubicsphere

Canals is horrible on conquest if you spawn on the carrier


----------



## Clawbog

IFV's are better than tanks. I was US so I used the LAV, I like the BMP better though. Tracks are a lot better in my opinion, better turn ability to get away from those pesky rpgs and javelins.

Proof:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0/1/347786934/
8 vehicles destroyed, 4 T-90's and 4 BMP's
Best combo = Armor + AP Ammo + Thermal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


I find it more satisfying taking out vehicles as support with C4, you have to get up next to them and back to a safe distance before you detonate.


You'll never get me. EVER!


----------



## dezahp

Btw I love running over people who sit in spawn just shooting mortars all day long. It gives me chuckles each time I do that lol


----------



## piskooooo

Man...trying to Snipe on even a slightly laggy server is impossible.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


what is the name of the overclock servers the exact name please


Search: Overclock.net


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Screw Origin/Steam, go old school, own physical copies!


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrices*


How many people have experimented with radar and the thing before radar as a jet pilot? The thing before radar seems completely useless. The radar itself...I don't know, I've been shot out of the sky from a jet behind me that wasn't on the radar at all.

I've also seen some pilots with two "Stealth" perks. What's that about?


The proximity thing is useless and the radar is a bit better but still not that great :/

Pretty sure thats just a bug


----------



## ntherblast

my nvidia display driver crashed and the game went black and froze:S has this happened to anyone first time for me i was playing 32 conquest metro










not my ss but thats what happened


----------



## crizthakidd

anyone got any tips to make bf3 look better in cataclysm control center? is there any settings i should have on

its weird my game doesnt look as good as the trailer did, or some high res videos ive seen. running eveyrthing on max and AA on med


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Screw Origin/Steam, go old school, own physical copies!


Virtual high-five!!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Guess what i just got! 
Ohh yeaaa longest headshot with a sniper!


lol does no one care i just got the longest headshot! i was screaming soo loud in victory haha. Im very proud of this shot!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


lol does no one care i just got the longest headshot! i was screaming soo loud in victory haha. Im very proud of this shot!


wait did you quote yourself to talk to yourself....?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


my nvidia display driver crashed and the game went black and froze:S has this happened to anyone first time for me i was playing 32 conquest metro










not my ss but thats what happened


Is your card Overclocked? (Even if Factory Overclocked)

You are probably unstable, it happened to me when my cards were OC'ed, looks like they weren't stable.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Screw Origin/Steam, go old school, own physical copies!











You still need origin to run the game...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


wait did you quote yourself to talk to yourself....?


lol im bored my cable doesn't work.


----------



## matrices

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Because the "stealth" upgrades make it harder for radar to pick up aircraft, so if you stack them, it makes its even harder for even the upgraded radar. I use radar all the time so I can see were everything is located, both air and ground.


So at what point do you pick up the second stealth perk? Because you can't slot the first one into two perk slots as far as I can tell.

I've been playing with the dumbfire rockets. You can reliably take out a fully healthy tank in two attack runs.

You give up heatseeking missiles, but I'm trying to avoid relying on heatseeking missiles anyway. You can't fire it faster than another jet can dump flares and it's too tempting to use it, so instead of surprising an enemy with an attack from behind you give him notice and he goes into maneuvers.

Of course, with you concentrating on ground attacks, enemy planes usually concentrate on shooting you down...I wonder what the altitude ceiling is for the perk that prevents anything from locking or spotting you. Anyone know?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Is there really any reason to be anything other than engineer really? Great weapons and able to take out all vehicles. Compared to say recon who doesn't have much..


Assault is a good class to play, can take a lot of people down and keep those around you alive longer. Support is very helpful if you're with a squad, keep the engineers resupplied with RPG's and suppress enemies for others to take out. Recon on the other hand is basically useless unless you want to sit on a hill with a 12x scope and watch your team lose a round while you don't help at all. I did try playing recon with both close range sniping and using the UMP but it was still pointless as I could just play assault instead and take people down easily and get a ton more points healing my squad. Random revives aren't a huge issue either now that you can move about a bit before accepting and it doesn't count as a death until you respawn much like BF2.

I'd really like DICE to add something to recon that gives it a bit more of a purpose - C4 would be great as then I could blow some tanks up with it but support already has that as an unlock. It annoys me a bit as in BF2 I usually played sniper - staying with the squad and capping bases and sniping at close range a lot of the time. Didn't have much else to do other than shoot people and put a few claymores down but it was actually quite well balanced with the rifles as they weren't that accurate, even at close range. I did much the same in BC2, arming and disarming MCOM's and generally staying in the action. But in BC2 I could have C4 or mortar to take vehicles and other targets out. Now in BF3 there isn't a reason to do it, especially when you consider how much more accurate the rifles are compared to BF2.

Enjoying the game quite a lot, some weird lag on a few maps but it'll be fixed soon enough - usually not a huge issue especially if you have a server with a few less than 64 players on. Not a fan of Metro on conquest and Seine and Damavand seem to be pointless as whoever has the middle base first usually wins. Other issues just seem to be weapon balance, DICE are already addressing some of the issues but I'd like to see the SCAR-H with a bit more recoil and spread, it can keep the higher damage though as it does fire 7.62 rounds. Would like to see the Javelin 2 hit disable tanks - I've tried using it and unless someone laser designates its totally pointless as you take so long locking on and firing that you could have put like 4 RPG's into a tank by then. Just stuck with the normal RPG/SMAW instead as they're a lot more versatile.


----------



## djriful

Is it just me or now every server I hopped on I am always stuck a team of being outrun by enemies? Am I out of luck or what?

I'm talking about like 4/5 or 5/5 cap by enemies not some 3/5 or etc.

This also some ******ed amount of recons camp across the horizon that we have no way in hell get pass without being sniped by 2-3 guys at the same time.

The mortar spamming is ******ed as well. 2-3 guys doing it pretty much it is destroying the whole group. Semi-auto SVD is just way still OP... having 2 guys high accuracy can get you down in no time.

I had a feeling that Battlefield 3 is going to a bomber man game anytime... people will just nade, nuke everything.


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...how/1261404/1/
my best game so far







33 kills is pretty good me think. i'm proud


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...how/1261404/1/
my best game so far







33 kills is pretty good me think. i'm proud


This one is the best game so far.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...2/1/250742386/


----------



## aliveisalive

Got it on xbox, as my new build in my sig when horribly awry. However, I only have a 4gb model so I cant install 720p textures... lol. Still having fun though, except for the horrible lack of hardcore servers.

New parts are on the way though, going for a whole new build. Cant wait for some 64 player teamwork with my gtx580


----------



## Nephrahim

Uh, in the single player (The sucky, sucky singleplayer) is there a way to get the crappy water effects off your screen? It's annoying.


----------



## james8

^no it's built in. and the SP is pretty average IMO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


This one is the best game so far.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...2/1/250742386/


that's pretty crazy bro. looks like u raped with some tanks


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


Uh, in the single player (The sucky, sucky singleplayer) is there a way to get the crappy water effects off your screen? It's annoying.


Yeah, I brought this up earlier... don't know why they did that, it sucks! and adds 0 to the realism, no one walks around with water spots in there face! lol
don't know what they were thinking with that one.


----------



## Alex9106

Hmm... BF3 is a good game but i still think BF2 is way better. I dont know why but BF3 just doesnt feel like BF2 did =[ I just cant put my finger on what it is


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


my nvidia display driver crashed and the game went black and froze:S has this happened to anyone first time for me i was playing 32 conquest metro










not my ss but thats what happened


This kept on happening to me when I would run a single card config with overclocked clocks. however, my card would be stable on large number of games (tf2, BC2, crysis, metro) aand even folding.

i solved my problems by turning on SLI....worked like a charm aferwards.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alex9106*


Hmm... BF3 is a good game but i still think BF2 is way better. I dont know why but BF3 just doesnt feel like BF2 did =[ I just cant put my finger on what it is


I agree, BF2's gameplay is better....

If BF2 had BF3's Graphics, Physics, and Movements it would be the best!


----------



## nawon72

I joined a game while it was on the "You Lost" screen. Lame


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


I joined a game while it was on the "You Lost" screen. Lame


I did that 5-6 times this weekend. And yes, it counts as a loss in your stats.


----------



## mountains

I can't get over how bad the Quick Match system is









<--- Quick matched onto an empty server 7000+ miles away.


----------



## labbu63

finally got my jets heatseekers whats the next big unlock?


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Yeah, I brought this up earlier... don't know why they did that, it sucks! and adds 0 to the realism, no one walks around with water spots in there face! lol
don't know what they were thinking with that one.


I can't believe so many people are hating on BF3's SP campaign. I thought it was amazing.

With goggles or glasses on, those water spots aren't all that uncommon in wet, humid, or early morning conditions from dew.

Many of you stay inside too much to see these effects in real life. All of the little extra visual effects like the lasers and flash lights being aimed right at your face are pretty spot on as well. The whole thing was pretty damn realistic, baring some very specific things like dog fighting maneuvers and protocols, as mentioned earlier in the thread with the flight sequence. Pretty much everything that wasn't altered slightly for balance and/or dramatic effect is pretty spot on.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I can't believe so many people are hating on BF3's SP campaign. I thought it was amazing.

With goggles or glasses on, those water spots aren't all that uncommon in wet, humid, or early morning conditions from dew.

Many of you stay inside too much to see these effects in real life. All of the little extra visual effects like the lasers and flash lights being aimed right at your face are pretty spot on as well. The whole thing was pretty damn realistic, baring some very specific things like dog fighting maneuvers and protocols, as mentioned earlier in the thread with the flight sequence. Pretty much everything that wasn't altered slightly for balance and/or dramatic effect is pretty spot on.


+1. I really enjoyed the campaign as well. Things played out nicely and the story line wasn't all that bad either


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *labbu63*


finally got my jets heatseekers whats the next big unlock?


Below Radar. You've got a LONG ways to go.

EDIT: Forgot they swapped it from beta. Your next unlock is Stealth, then it's the long wait til beneath Radar.


----------



## Nephrahim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


I can't believe so many people are hating on BF3's SP campaign. I thought it was amazing.

With goggles or glasses on, those water spots aren't all that uncommon in wet, humid, or early morning conditions from dew.

Many of you stay inside too much to see these effects in real life. All of the little extra visual effects like the lasers and flash lights being aimed right at your face are pretty spot on as well. The whole thing was pretty damn realistic, baring some very specific things like dog fighting maneuvers and protocols, as mentioned earlier in the thread with the flight sequence. Pretty much everything that wasn't altered slightly for balance and/or dramatic effect is pretty spot on.


And what about an endless supply of Iranians jumping over a wall for 20 min to try and kill me because I don't shoot a guy with an RPG in a window.

No no, I don't really care about if it's 'realistic' or not, I just want it gone. If I was having trouble SEEING because of my goggles I would take them off.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-Apocalypse-*


Below Radar. You've got a LONG ways to go.


If you think you even need it... I'm happy with my hellfires and flares, I can come out on top in the majority of dogfights


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


I can't get over how bad the Quick Match system is









<--- Quick matched onto an empty server 7000+ miles away.


i think your filters affect quick match, i never use QM, but the filters help alot. i set north america.. rush/conquest 1-5 opens.... almost always get good results


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Assault is essential...whenever I play with my squad of friends we go 2x assault, a support, and a engineer and just completely dominate the other team.


I like to go 2x engy, one assault, and one support. That way you run into a tank you can effectively combat it with two engies since it takes a good 3-5 rockets depending on the angle to destroy it. Then support of course for ammo and suppression tactics. Suppressing and flanking is always fun


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nephrahim*


And what about an endless supply of Iranians jumping over a wall for 20 min to try and kill me because I don't shoot a guy with an RPG in a window.

No no, I don't really care about if it's 'realistic' or not, I just want it gone. If I was having trouble SEEING because of my goggles I would take them off.


I was always able to see fine. The effects added to the experience for me. Those faint water spots weren't blinding.


----------



## mountains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*


i think your filters affect quick match, i never use QM, but the filters help alot. i set north america.. rush/conquest 1-5 opens.... almost always get good results


Something on mine must be working, because mine is set to 1-5 empty slots and I always get a server with 32 empty slots.


----------



## Ovrclck

Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Noize_Unit

i noticed that dice was updating battlelog to prevent crashes after a round ends, anyone still having issues, i am, now im afraid its a problem with my system


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit*


i noticed that dice was updating battlelog to prevent crashes after a round ends, anyone still having issues, i am, now im afraid its a problem with my system










No issues so far..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## djriful

I just ran BF3 Repair because I was having some BF3.exe Application Stop annoyance.

I was wonder what is in that 48.1MB:


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Screw Origin/Steam, go old school, own physical copies!











+1 for the case


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What kind of tips you looking for? I notice if you fly a bit low altitude you gain so much speed but when you're in the high area you slow down a bit. You can turn jets fast if you roll to your side left/right and decrease the throttle then pump the afterburner and throttle up. Quite amazing speed really. I wish we can achieve Mach speed more on it and pull some g's! Sonic BOOM!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I just ran BF3 Repair because I was having some BF3.exe Application Stop annoyance.

I was wonder what is in that 48.1MB:











Hmm maybe i should do that? I got like BF.EXE Crashes 3 times like today but now it works but i never bothered to try the repair thing? Does it even help?


----------



## ltg2227

picked up BF3 today. Also got this book too!


----------



## AronW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


What kind of tips you looking for? I notice if you fly a bit low altitude you gain so much speed but when you're in the high area you slow down a bit. You can turn jets fast if you roll to your side left/right and decrease the throttle then pump the afterburner and throttle up. Quite amazing speed really. I wish we can achieve Mach speed more on it and pull some g's! Sonic BOOM!



Are you running 1 gtx 460? What fps do you get at all ultra, AA x2, af x16, 1080p?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Practice. Alot.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Either get a joystick or master controlling one with basic M&K.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


You still need origin to run the game...



You missed the point.....


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


My tips would be, till you get guided missiles or if you are good with rocket pods, don't bother shooting at ground units, it really isn't worth it at all.

Also use chase cam a lot! It's a wonderful tool to see things that you would not normally see.

Don't if/when you get AA missiles don't rely on them taking down jets, they just take too long and it is much more efficient to use your mg. Helo's are not as bad but still mg>missiles as flares and re-lock on time make it pointless.

Learn to love your mg, make sure to lead your target.

Mountains are your friends, use the terrain to your advantage.

The quickest turn possible to do i think is if you go into chase cam, de-throttle bank left/right and pull back hard, when you see the plane sort of drifting hit the afterburner and throttle.

And just for the love of god, stay away from their AA, those things are nasty.

Also just got 29k points in a round







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...6/1/226373542/


----------



## slytown

I have lots of crashes and stuttering, just like everyone else is having. So frustrating. Trying the repair thing now since I've tried just about everything else.


----------



## dezahp

Anybody decent with piloting helis? I want to gun and use the guided missiles I just got but people are so terrible at flying and I don't want to pilot anymore.


----------



## Pendulum

Are there any servers that have specific maps on 24/7?
I'm growing tired of quitting out of half the maps.


----------



## Phatboy69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;15515488*
> I have lots of crashes and stuttering, just like everyone else is having. So frustrating. Trying the repair thing now since I've tried just about everything else.


I don't know why you and so many others are having so many problems. I have a more complex system than a lot of you put together. I run 4way SLI 2D surround Ultra settings @ 6040x1080 and haven't had any crashes???

Maybe you guys don't have a stable OC? I noticed in load testing my new build I had to tweak ICH and IOH voltages to keep the GPUs stable under full load. What I initially thought was GPU or CPU instability needing more voltage ended up being IOH and ICH related. Something to consider as this game uses a lot more CPU and GPU combined than others I've seen, this puts more stress on the QPI and PCI bus.


----------



## Pendulum

I just came across my first aimbotters, 2 kids in the same server.
It's a bit obvious when you kill me in 1 shot from over 500 meters with LMG while walking, the other kid was using a wallhack.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/296236560/


----------



## james8

^hacks already. makes me sad. oh well a con of pc gaming


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


Anyone have any tips on the jets?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


When turning/flipping decrease acceleration, you'll avoid alot of crashes, evade some incoming missiles, and sometimes throw people off your trailer. Depends on your opponent.

Jets are weird in this game as are the boundaries. Like canal's you fly high at all or you stall but in caspian border it gives you plenty of headroom. Then doing flips closer to ground requires strenuous dragging on the mouse or decreasing acceleration. Found myself crashing many times because the aircraft refused to pull up. Flying upside down for an extended period of time stall also... i don't get it.

Unlocked the expeditionary camo







(throwback desert) like the early 90s desert camo. All i need are UH-60 blackhawks instead of the venom(overdone huey







), add some fast ropes and could create some black hawk down scenarios minus the somalians.

I did take a little bird with squad mates on it land on a roof went into overhead holding pattern and provided support. It was epic.

I miss my UH-60s from BF2


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Anybody decent with piloting helis? I want to gun and use the guided missiles I just got but people are so terrible at flying and I don't want to pilot anymore.


The guided missiles are used by the pilot.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *james8*


^hacks already. makes me sad. oh well a con of pc gaming


You do realize that people hack like crazy on console aswell?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


The guided missiles are used by the pilot.


Uh no they're not....


----------



## calavera

oh wait my bad I was thinking of the heat seekers. Yes, gunner does have guided missiles for land vehicles.


----------



## Unknownroad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I just came across my first aimbotters, 2 kids in the same server.
It's a bit obvious when you kill me in 1 shot from over 500 meters with LMG while walking, the other kid was using a wallhack.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/296236560/



Already?? Was it on a punkbuster server?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Practice. Alot.


hah









Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Either get a joystick or master controlling one with basic M&K.


Joystick it is then.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*


My tips would be, till you get guided missiles or if you are good with rocket pods, don't bother shooting at ground units, it really isn't worth it at all.

Also use chase cam a lot! It's a wonderful tool to see things that you would not normally see.

Don't if/when you get AA missiles don't rely on them taking down jets, they just take too long and it is much more efficient to use your mg. Helo's are not as bad but still mg>missiles as flares and re-lock on time make it pointless.

Learn to love your mg, make sure to lead your target.

Mountains are your friends, use the terrain to your advantage.

The quickest turn possible to do i think is if you go into chase cam, de-throttle bank left/right and pull back hard, when you see the plane sort of drifting hit the afterburner and throttle.

And just for the love of god, stay away from their AA, those things are nasty.

Also just got 29k points in a round







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...6/1/226373542/


If I can get get that far, I usually end of crashing or getting shot down lol Thank you for the advice!


----------



## bogey1337

So whats your opinion on the M16A4? Im about to unlock it. Whats the difference with the M16A3?


----------



## Blackops_2

I miss the multiple views from BF2 i always used the view just showing the target and not he cockpit. Sure the cockpit is cool/realistic and all but i like to see whats under me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bogey1337*


So whats your opinion on the M16A4? Im about to unlock it. Whats the difference with the M16A3?


A4 is semi/burst A3 is semi/full-auto where as the M4 is semi/burst M4A1 is semi/full-auto.

Right now with hit reg and hit box problems coupled with lag i would just stick with full auto weapons.
As i'm going to transition to semi to take a target at distance anyway.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I just came across my first aimbotters, 2 kids in the same server.
It's a bit obvious when you kill me in 1 shot from over 500 meters with LMG while walking, the other kid was using a wallhack.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/296236560/



only played a little BF3 Beta and some BC2, but how do you get that kill info? Is it on the kill cam screen? i've just never paid that much attention but would like to know. btw, what is a wall hack and how exactly do aimbotters work? When you shoot, your bullets always hits? in 1 shot?


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

C'mon guys, post 'em up


----------



## McAlberts

get yours at http://bf3stats.com/


----------



## amder

Here's mine.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

So close to 400 SPM


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amder;15516347*
> Here's mine.


Holy balls


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz;15516353*
> Holy balls


I play to much...Got 25hr of play time haha.


----------



## Vikhr

I haven't really played much because of the horrid negative accel making it hard to aim well. I should be playing much more once they patch the accel.


----------



## ZaG

Just wanted to state that the mortar needs to be nerfed ASAP!! way too OP! I just rage quit rush on grand bizarre because of that ridiculous!


----------



## Ghost23




----------



## Munchkinpuncher




----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15516395*
> Just wanted to state that the mortar needs to be nerfed ASAP!! way too OP! I just rage quit rush on grand bizarre because of that ridiculous!


Honestly they should have just never put mortars on the support class. They should have given it to recon. Now you see morons sitting near spawn just constantly shooting mortars and resupplying themselves and if they're on my team...that's when I come running them over with a jeep lol


----------



## ZaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15516422*
> Honestly they should have just never put mortars on the support class. They should have given it to recon. Now you see morons sitting near spawn just constantly shooting mortars and resupplying themselves and if they're on my team...that's when I come running them over with a jeep lol


Exactly MY point this is going to break the holy hell out of the game trust me. Also a big problem is getting 1 shot killed out of nowhere... Hate it, it seems as though if your sprinting and someine shoots at you in 1 bullet, your done. Ridiculous for me now that allot of people have received there unlocks ect.. I am way more frustrated, compared to playing 2 days ago. This game needs damage corrections and weapon balance ASAP.


----------



## Ceej

Longest headshot: 457


----------



## Arizonian

Well tonight being Sunday looks like they addressed some issues with a server patch.

*"It´s sunday night over here at the office. It´s cold and dark outside but inside one of the nicest buildings located in the heart of Stockholm, sits a team that is working on updates. We at DICE are rolling out a new server update and of course, we are posting the change log to you.

For users, this means that you don´t need to update your client since this is a server side update.

- Fix for crashes usually occurring during level switches. Server providers may see a little bit of memory leakage instead in this situation

- Game servers should no longer quit in some situations where the online backend servers are down. Server will reconnect to the backend once it's up again

- Fix for ghost servers which didn't accept connections

- Kick reasons should better match situations where they are issued. This will help battlelog provide more accurate information to the player

- Connection fixes to avoid players sometimes being rejected while joining the game server on one of the last slots

- Security updates

- Improved server logging*"


----------



## djriful

Indeed, mortar is getting ridiculous on some open air map. I can never get pass that river or across the area without being bombarded by it.

Hackers is going to destroy this game. A lot of people will end up quitting if DICE won't do anything. The leaderboard is all now effed up so badly.

The leaderboard is now meanless with full of hacker stats. Not everyone cares about the leaderboard anyways but in-game is really turn everyone mood down if the hacker kept on constantly killing with aimbot or 3d spot hack.

I'm thinking to built a website to list all the hacker of BF3 to wall of shame. Then people will vote, approve or disapprove the reported account. Site will be used to check if the player is being good and legit or shame from hacking.

Just to embarrass them seriously in worldwide. Since our soldier is uniquely link to his or her account. No escapes.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15516655*
> Indeed, mortar is getting ridiculous on some open air map. I can never get pass that river or across the area without being bombarded by it.
> 
> Hackers is going to destroy this game. A lot of people will end up quitting if DICE won't do anything. The leaderboard is all now effed up so badly.
> 
> The leaderboard is now meanless with full of hacker stats. Not everyone cares about the leaderboard anyways but in-game is really turn everyone mood down if the hacker kept on constantly killing with aimbot or 3d spot hack.
> 
> I'm thinking to built a website to list all the hacker of BF3 to wall of shame. Then people will vote, approve or disapprove the reported account. Site will be used to check if the player is being good and legit or shame from hacking.
> 
> Just to embarrass them seriously in worldwide. Since our soldier is uniquely link to his or her account. No escapes.


Hackers is what brought Crysis 2 online multiplayer to it's knees with people quitting.

Luckily, the campaign was so sweet I enjoyed playing it once medium difficulty in 2D and then got to enjoy it in high difficulty in 3D vision. I got my money worth or I'd have been pissed.

BF3's campaign is just as fun. Got five hours logged into it already going through it in 2D Ultra settings 4XMSAA medium difficulty. Next step is go in 3D vision on high difficulty. Hopefully by the time I'm finished second run through, DICE will have the multiplayer hack issues resolved.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15516655*
> Indeed, mortar is getting ridiculous on some open air map. I can never get pass that river or across the area without being bombarded by it.
> 
> Hackers is going to destroy this game. A lot of people will end up quitting if DICE won't do anything. The leaderboard is all now effed up so badly.
> 
> The leaderboard is now meanless with full of hacker stats. Not everyone cares about the leaderboard anyways but in-game is really turn everyone mood down if the hacker kept on constantly killing with aimbot or 3d spot hack.
> 
> I'm thinking to built a website to list all the hacker of BF3 to wall of shame. Then people will vote, approve or disapprove the reported account. Site will be used to check if the player is being good and legit or shame from hacking.
> 
> Just to embarrass them seriously in worldwide. Since our soldier is uniquely link to his or her account. No escapes.


Cool idea, but Dice would never approve of it.

They say "No name and shame",,


----------



## Arizonian

I got a question......how can I get rid of the Battlefield 3 "Beta" version in Origin library?


----------



## mattlyall06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;15516765*
> I got a question......how can I get rid of the Battlefield 3 "Beta" version in Origin library?


Open C:\ProgramData\Origin\InstalledGames.xml and do this:


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;15514660*
> I can't believe so many people are hating on BF3's SP campaign. I thought it was amazing.
> 
> With goggles or glasses on, those water spots aren't all that uncommon in wet, humid, or early morning conditions from dew.
> 
> Many of you stay inside too much to see these effects in real life. All of the little extra visual effects like the lasers and flash lights being aimed right at your face are pretty spot on as well. The whole thing was pretty damn realistic, baring some very specific things like dog fighting maneuvers and protocols, as mentioned earlier in the thread with the flight sequence. Pretty much everything that wasn't altered slightly for balance and/or dramatic effect is pretty spot on.


I'm out side all the time... I do off road buggy riding and I fly RC planes, I where a full faced helmet, and shades while I'm flying my plane... If I get water in my face I wipe it off! It doesn't just sit there the hole time.

And who's to say the guy we play with in the SP campaign has some kind of goggles on are glasses? I look around at the other guys in the squad and they don't.

I'm sorry but the watermarks in your face through the hole campaign and on the CO-OP missions should be removed (or at least a choice). Was it blinding, or did it hinder my view that much? NO, but it gets annoying after a while, in real life I would wipe it. Plus, the large hexagonal shape in the middle of the screen, also I don't think it rained or was super wet in any of the missions! lol

I for one, didn't mind the campaign other than it was a tad on the short side, and gave me the COD/MOH feeling, and the ending could have at least showed what happened after the fact, I hate movies like that, lol. I figured BF3 would step it up and take us to the next style of play not just throw something in to appease us... and that is exactly what that campaign was, it did have some good parts, and the sound was great! Either way it still is a good way to test your system offline, and get a little practice in, I would have liked Bots on the MP maps a little better so that I could get familiarized with them.


----------



## ChronoBodi

anyone know what exactly the difference is between High and Ultra? is it just 4 x MSAA added or is there more?


----------



## calavera

I didn't think the mortar was overpowered. You literally have to hit an enemy within a few feet to get a kill. All you have is your map and your allies to spot them for you so half the times you're guessing based on their last known location. If you're a camper and you're spotted you're dead, but that is if he's within range.

Also, any news on when the new patch is coming? Not the server side patch but the actual patch with the balance fixes..etc.


----------



## ripelivejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15516885*
> anyone know what exactly the difference is between High and Ultra? is it just 4 x MSAA added or is there more?


all i know is setting textures to Ultra is the main cause of stuttering framerate on my system.


----------



## PrototypeT800

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15516895*
> I didn't think the mortar was overpowered. You literally have to hit an enemy within a few feet to get a kill. All you have is your map and your allies to spot them for you so half the times you're guessing based on their last known location. If you're a camper and you're spotted you're dead, but that is if he's within range.
> 
> Also, any news on when the new patch is coming? Not the server side patch but the actual patch with the balance fixes..etc.


This is just a guess but I bet it will come out when they release Back to Karkand.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrototypeT800;15516941*
> This is just a guess but I bet it will come out when they release Back to Karkand.


I hope it comes out sooner than that, I can't imagine it taking until December for the patch to come out.


----------



## Shodhanth

A little help here guys?
I am suffering from horrible stutters whenever ingame.
It's a bit like this:
We have taken-we have taken-we have taken-we have taken the objective and while the audio loops the screen remains frozen in MP/lags horribly in SP.
This problem is not exclusive to in game either, when I load up BF3 when the starting logo's of EA and DICE are being displayed, it stutters there too.
I had a HD5770 earlier, I uninstalled its drivers using driver sweeper and installed the nVidia drivers for my GTX560Ti.
Am gonna format it today just to see if the problem goes away.
Can somebody please help?


----------



## mylilpony

just finished the worst single player i have ever played. i loved the vague instructions the random transitions into button pressing sequences w/out warning and if you were spamming another button before you die...the autoaim AI when it's on hard difficulty, and all the various glitches.

the last time i felt this relieved finishing a game was modern warfare 2. and this was a crappier version.

anyways, multiplayer will be fun im sure and if not i still have uncharted 3


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth;15516994*
> A little help here guys?
> I am suffering from horrible stutters whenever ingame.
> It's a bit like this:
> We have taken-we have taken-we have taken-we have taken the objective and while the audio loops the screen remains frozen in MP/lags horribly in SP.
> This problem is not exclusive to in game either, when I load up BF3 when the starting logo's of EA and DICE are being displayed, it stutters there too.
> I had a HD5770 earlier, I uninstalled its drivers using driver sweeper and installed the nVidia drivers for my GTX560Ti.
> Am gonna format it today just to see if the problem goes away.
> Can somebody please help?


oh hai









I had this issue as well, turning HT off fixed it though... since you are on AMD I have no idea what could be causing it


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripelivejam;15516934*
> all i know is setting textures to Ultra is the main cause of stuttering framerate on my system.


what, you have 4GB of ram and 1 Gb of Vram?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15517042*
> what, you have 4GB of ram and 1 Gb of Vram?


I have 2GB of Vram, and it uses ALL of it
Everything set on Ultra, AA off, SSAO, PP-AA @ High
80FPS min, unless im recording with MSI AB, 140FPS max


----------



## Lost Prophet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15517042*
> what, you have 4GB of ram and 1 Gb of Vram?


I think its actually the AA that causes the stuttering, I had the same thing until I turned it off. Everything else is set to Ultra and runs like a champ. I did notice after some playing around with the settings that there's no real difference (as far as I can see) between Ultra and High settings. Even with AA off I don't see any notable difference.


----------



## ripelivejam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;15517042*
> what, you have 4GB of ram and 1 Gb of Vram?


er, yes i do

[email protected], 4gb ddr2800, hd 6850 1gb









definitely not enough for ultra, as others can attest


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15517059*
> I have 2GB of Vram, and it uses ALL of it
> Everything set on Ultra, AA off, SSAO, PP-AA @ High
> 80FPS min, unless im recording with MSI AB, 140FPS max


I don't think you have 2gb of VRAM... if you have the 1gb versions of the cards, in crossfire MSI OSD adds the total vram of both cards together. When running crossfire you have to divide the total number of vram to get what you are actually using.

If you disable the windows desktop composition in BF3 (main executable in bf3 install folder)/games/properties/compatibility you will get an extra 200+megs of vram.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15516785*
> Open C:\ProgramData\Origin\InstalledGames.xml and do this:


I don't have that exact path. When I go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin - I don't see \InstalledGames.xml.

I even have a path :\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\ - I don't see \InstalledGames.xml.

I did a search and cannot seem to find it....any ideas? Thanks for the help btw.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15517113*
> I don't think you have 2gb of VRAM... if you have the 1gb versions of the cards, in crossfire MSI OSD adds the total vram of both cards together. When running crossfire you have to divide the total number of vram to get what you are actually using.
> 
> If you disable the windows desktop composition in BF3 (main executable in bf3 install folder)/games/properties/compatibility you will get an extra 200+megs of vram.


already knew about disabling WDC. MSI AB shows ~1950-1980 MB in use when im playing, even if i divide that by 2, its still nearly all of it for each card.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;15517063*
> I think its actually the AA that causes the stuttering, I had the same thing until I turned it off. Everything else is set to Ultra and runs like a champ. I did notice after some playing around with the settings that there's no real difference (as far as I can see) between Ultra and High settings. Even with AA off I don't see any notable difference.


I agree, The Ultra setting is not that demanding on the GPU... I can run it on a single 6870 and get over 60fps with no problems... I enable Vsync and it's constant 60fps on SP, on Multi Player it drops to about 45-55 depending on where I'm at.

It's when you turn up the MSAA and ambient occlusion when it starts to eat up your frames...

I only use 2xAA and I have AO off (it just darkens the shadows, with it off you can not really tell the difference unless you really or looking).


----------



## MadGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian;15517121*
> I don't have that exact path. When I go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin - I don't see \InstalledGames.xml.
> 
> I even have a path :\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\ - I don't see \InstalledGames.xml.
> 
> I did a search and cannot seem to find it....any ideas? Thanks for the help btw.


Go to your C: drive, then hit "ALT". Go to tools, then folder options... select the "View" tab. Select "Show hidden files, folders, and drives" option in the list. Apply. And you should now see the "Program Data" Folder.

I on the other hand only show one install path in my XML file...


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripelivejam;15517096*
> er, yes i do
> 
> [email protected], 4gb ddr2800, hd 6850 1gb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> definitely not enough for ultra, as others can attest


looks ok, but that dual core will choke to death, they showed a phenom ii x2 at 100% usage when doing multiplayer, so, the stuttering is due to cpu bottleneck? can u get a q9650 at least?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15517130*
> already knew about disabling WDC. MSI AB shows ~1950-1980 MB in use when im playing, even if i divide that by 2, its still nearly all of it for each card.


Turn on Vsync if it's not on... it helps, if your getting way over 60fps it takes some of the load off of your cards (they will run cooler). I saw your post about your frames...


----------



## Ghost23

Battlefield
Be Advised: We will be starting server maintenance and improvements for PC, 360, PS3 in ~30 minutes. Outages will last 1 hour. Over.

Head's up guys.

Edit : I just noticed I got a little flame now, what does that mean?


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lost Prophet;15517063*
> I think its actually the AA that causes the stuttering, I had the same thing until I turned it off. Everything else is set to Ultra and runs like a champ. I did notice after some playing around with the settings that there's no real difference (as far as I can see) between Ultra and High settings. Even with AA off I don't see any notable difference.


AA can be cause of stuttering if game starts using system ram, never happens to me due to overkill 3 GB vram...

And, the dual core is suspect, it chokes badly in large open areas, often at 100% usage.


----------



## Mr.Pie

foudn this really useful link while trying to solve one of my update issues
hope this helps!

http://www.jatochnietdan.com/games/battefield_3_fixes/


----------



## Glouffer

Damn, I have got to get this game. - and MW3


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06;15516785*
> Open C:\ProgramData\Origin\InstalledGames.xml and do this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadGoat;15517164*
> Go to your C: drive, then hit "ALT". Go to tools, then folder options... select the "View" tab. Select "Show hidden files, folders, and drives" option in the list. Apply. And you should now see the "Program Data" Folder.
> 
> I on the other hand only show one install path in my XML file...


Thank you to you both. It worked like a charm. + 1 Rep to each of you.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Be Advised: We are now starting server maintenance and improvements for PC, 360 and PS3 . Outages will last 1 hour. Over.


Quote:


> No contact with EA backend. Please try again later.


God damn it.


----------



## Clawbog

Vehicle: BMP Type: LAV

Really Dice??? Really? Type LAV?


----------



## ripelivejam

i had contact with ea's back end last night :shifty:


----------



## Tatakai All

Is there anyway to customize your loadouts outside the game within the battlelog browser or not? If not that really, really blows!


----------



## Ducky

Anyone wanna play coop?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All;15517379*
> Is there anyway to customize your loadouts outside the game within the battlelog browser or not? If not that really, really blows!


Not at the moment, nope.


----------



## psyside

I guess they are updating the servers and thats why my stats are empty? does everyone get this?


----------



## finger00

Same here. Also I can't join any game


----------



## marduke83

everyone has it I'm pretty sure.. but my ps3 one shows normally..


----------



## Mas

Yep, just got home from a meeting at work to find no stats for my soldier


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15517497*
> I guess they are updating the servers and thats why my stats are empty? does everyone get this?


Yep, me too.







I hope the stats reappear.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb;15517510*
> Yep, me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the stats reappear.


*From the official twitter.*
Quote:


> Battlefield
> @spyroxx @zh1nt0 Hey guys, we're currently looking into this. Your stats should be back to normal soon!


----------



## Brulf

I don't get why we have to go to external sites for information on this, sites like twitter and facebook have more information then battlelog... isn't that half the reason they wanted to use it, for ease off access to everything in one place?


----------



## omni_vision

making battlelog useful

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624713303411/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Todesmoloch*
> we are stuck w/ battlelog so can we:
> 
> -customize loadouts
> -change appearance
> -see stats of game in progress
> -join as party
> -co-op w/ friends
> -etc.
> 
> *****anyone else want to add to the list.


plz add or bump so dice sees it.


----------



## psyside

Ok guys few questions.

1. Do i have to play with recently unlocked weapons in order go get future unlocks for them because i unlocked the M240 during playing with M249, can i just continue with my M249 and unlock M240 upgrades as well, playing with it without upgrades is really hard when u face someone with unlocked close combat weapons.

2. How much points you get from winning a CO-OP mission on medium?

3. How does the claymore mine work? and the same about C4, i planted the C4 and press to activate it but nothing happens : /


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15517557*
> I don't get why we have to go to external sites for information on this, sites like twitter and facebook have more information then battlelog... isn't that half the reason they wanted to use it, for ease off access to everything in one place?


I hate it also... the weird thing is, this server maintenance thingy that was 1-2 hours ago, I read it on battlelog... now I cannot seem to find it lol. Maybe they deleted it...


----------



## Nelson2011




----------



## Denilson

what I should get in auto settings for my MSI GTX 580 Lightning.....

1920x1080.....

because I get all just high?????


----------



## psyside

Set to custom put all on ultra, but tone down the AA to 2XMSAA and post process to off, and your good to go


----------



## Hexa

. nm


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011;15517610*


How do you go about getting that?

I need to improve lol, last night i got owned big time (i was tired







). Its the jets....sometimes i can stay in the air for a long time but other times i join a server and there is someone who is just always behind me shooting me down! I take off and out of no where they are locking on and no matter what i do i cannot lose them. How do i look around? I think i may hook up my joystick now.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson;15517632*
> what I should get in auto settings for my MSI GTX 580 Lightning.....
> 
> 1920x1080.....
> 
> because I get all just high?????


I just maxed everything to ultra works fine for me.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson;15517632*
> what I should get in auto settings for my MSI GTX 580 Lightning.....
> 
> 1920x1080.....
> 
> because I get all just high?????


Don't worry about the auto settings. I have everything ultra, 2 x msaa, full post aa, no hbao, and very rarely drop below 55fps at 1080p.


----------



## EmL




----------



## Paztak

What do you think is the best graphics setup for i5 2500k @ 4.5ghz and GTX 570 @ 925/1900/2010. What setup should i use to get best graphic quality and best performance. My resolution is 1680x1050. Now i'm using auto High.

Of course i can try different setups, but i'm pretty neurotic what it comes for FPS and i don't want to use hours to fix graphics setup.


----------



## jacobrjett

Just testing this


----------



## psyside

@Paztak, All ultra, 2XMSAA, post AA - off.


----------



## jacobrjett

Me is best win/lose so far in this thread







although its only from 50 games, I doubt my 1.19 would really mean having me playing means were 19% more likely to win









I think?

Is my score per minute any good? I wouldnt know in bad company 2 it was like 270 but this game is different...

edit: It suddenly stopped showing up on my browser??


----------



## Psycho666

wow that server downtime was actually usefull for me








i just rolled back with the Nvidia drivers...from 285.62 back to 285.38....
now i can finally play without stuttering all the time








settings are now:
1920x1200
everything high
no MSAA
and still get around 90fps


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15517855*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me is best win/lose so far in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although its only from 50 games, I doubt my 1.19 would really mean having me playing means were 19% more likely to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think?
> 
> Is my score per minute any good? I wouldnt know in bad company 2 it was like 270 but this game is different...
> 
> edit: It suddenly stopped showing up on my browser??


SPM of around 300 is a good baseline. I wouldn't worry about it too much as you can end up with less points but still really help the team - say you put quite a few RPG's into a tank but don't disable or destroy it, you wouldn't get as many points but you've helped someone else take it out so it cant blow your tanks up. Flag captures also give you more points if you're the first one there, capture/neutralise assists give you 50 less points.

Also depends which game mode you play 300-400 in rush and conquest seems to be about right. Not sure for other modes - although I'd have thought in TDM your KDR would mean a lot more than SPM.


----------



## rdasch3

Seems like a good SPM. That will probably go down in vehicles though. I know for me, when I fly jets, SPM isn;t that big. Then again, I just started getting good with jets yesterday. Took out a few tanks, some choppers, a couple enemies on the ground, and other jets with the gun and missiles. Unlocked some essential upgrades for it. Man was that fun. Battlefield 3 is the first game to actually get my mouse hand sweating because of all the action. That's how I am going to tell if a game is good now. If my mouse hands sweats, I appluad thee. lol


----------



## Zcypot

I am a bit upset that I cannot do very well with the support class.. I hardly get any points, and everyone runs away from my ammo boxes and rather use pistol than get ammo. I get like 0 kills using MGs... I switched to medic and easily drop like 15 kills winning or losing, and not to mention insane points from reviving and healing.


----------



## _Chimera

Here is mine:


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15517996*
> I am a bit upset that I cannot do very well with the support class.. I hardly get any points, and everyone runs away from my ammo boxes and rather use pistol than get ammo. I get like 0 kills using MGs... I switched to medic and easily drop like 15 kills winning or losing, and not to mention insane points from reviving and healing.


It's all how you play, as well as getting some unlocks. I get great points with support, but I like to throw down ammo at choke points where a few guys are hanging out. I also LOVE the mortar. I usually go 15-1 kdr when I'm using it, unless another mortar is after me, lol.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15517744*
> How do you go about getting that?
> 
> I need to improve lol, last night i got owned big time (i was tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Its the jets....sometimes i can stay in the air for a long time but other times i join a server and there is someone who is just always behind me shooting me down! I take off and out of no where they are locking on and no matter what i do i cannot lose them. How do i look around? I think i may hook up my joystick now.


lol for flying i usually go 3rd person to spot out my enemy's then switch back to 1st and take them down


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15517996*
> I am a bit upset that I cannot do very well with the support class.. I hardly get any points, and everyone runs away from my ammo boxes and rather use pistol than get ammo. I get like 0 kills using MGs... I switched to medic and easily drop like 15 kills winning or losing, and not to mention insane points from reviving and healing.


Maybe the LMG's just don't suit you? Might be worth trying playing support with the PP2000 or the UMP and see how you go then. As for people not staying near ammo boxes, just throw them constantly at groups of people, you're bound to get some points.


----------



## rdasch3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011;15518036*
> lol for flying i usually go 3rd person to spot out my enemy's then switch back to 1st and take them down


Agreed. I do the same. If you have the flares, they help. To lose people that are on my tail, I do everything I can to make it difficult for them to shoot me. THey may get a few shots in and almost get a lock, but I get some people to give up. Yesterday I was real good at it. I think there were some decent flyers in the air too. If you slow down and use your a and d keys to turn along with the mouse, it helps. Speed up in the turn as well, just like you would while driving. Sharp turns, and doing things the opponent doesn't expect will help lose them. To avoid locks from the ground, fly a little higher.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15517996*
> I am a bit upset that I cannot do very well with the support class.. I hardly get any points, and everyone runs away from my ammo boxes and rather use pistol than get ammo. I get like 0 kills using MGs... I switched to medic and easily drop like 15 kills winning or losing, and not to mention insane points from reviving and healing.


I would suggest setting up in a good position as if you were recon class. Use the bipod on the LMG and use short 1-2 round bursts. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15518093*
> I would suggest setting up in a good position as if you were recon class. Use the bipod on the LMG and use short 1-2 round bursts. Makes a huge difference.


I do that a lot on caspian border map. I get my IR scope on my type 88 and spot and single shot burst from Antenna hill. I just cant get play style right, Max points I end up getting is like barely 2k. I cant get get claymores to work either... they just run past them and get me from behind.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15517853*
> @Paztak, All ultra, 2XMSAA, post AA - off.


He can put post on high. There is very little performance hit with FXAA. And he should keep ambient occlusion off.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15518093*
> I would suggest setting up in a good position as if you were recon class.


I would suggest you park the Helicopter outside, next time Brad


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15518286*
> I would suggest you park the Helicopter outside, next time Brad


lol only in a BF game


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot;15517996*
> I am a bit upset that I cannot do very well with the support class.. I hardly get any points, and everyone runs away from my ammo boxes and rather use pistol than get ammo. I get like 0 kills using MGs... I switched to medic and easily drop like 15 kills winning or losing, and not to mention insane points from reviving and healing.


On maps like CB, it is hard to get points from ammo resupplies, people don't tend to bunch up. I find it is the same with revives as assault.

However, in a map like, say, Damavend Peak, drop a crate/med kit outside the entrances on either side of the tunnel entrance and watch the points flow, because people choke up there.


----------



## _Chimera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15518286*
> I would suggest you park the Helicopter outside, next time Brad


Epic maneuver !!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15518286*
> I would suggest you park the Helicopter outside, next time Brad


----------



## Zcypot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15518304*
> On maps like CB, it is hard to get points from ammo resupplies, people don't tend to bunch up. I find it is the same with revives as assault.
> 
> However, in a map like, say, Damavend Peak, drop a crate/med kit outside the entrances on either side of the tunnel entrance and watch the points flow, because people choke up there.


I usually go engi on the map with the huge tunnel and RPG the crap out of the hallways haha


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Chimera;15518332*
> Epic maneuver !!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15518338*


I was like, "where are we going Brad"


----------



## pvpaymon

Hey guys, I made a quick BF3 Jet Commentary.
Appreciate any input and subscribers









http://youtu.be/cHjWB5f50rk


----------



## Denilson

is that flight stick [ame="[URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325&tag=overclockdotnet-20&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2FThrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Stick-Pc%2Fdp%2FB001CXYMFS]http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Stick-Pc/dp/B001CXYMFS"]http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Stick-Pc/dp/B001CXYMFS[/ame[/URL]]

good for bf3...?????


----------



## Waffleboy

Here's mine. I find that I actually do a lot better in 32 player servers than in 64 players servers.


----------



## Jarobata

Not sure if it was mentioned but playing on Ultra I would get FPS spikes, I turned the AA down to 2x and they disappeared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson;15518431*
> is that flight stick http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Stick-Pc/dp/B001CXYMFS
> 
> good for bf3...?????


I never thought about a joystick before but after flying jets I really want one.

So I'm still getting rubberbanding all the time. It's not just me as my buddy always gets it exactly when I do so it must be a server issue. Is this something that's fixable by EA?


----------



## snoball

.

32 man seems the best for me as well, Our stats are quite similar.

The bf3stats page has wrong clan tag, it is rG in battlelog?


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denilson;15518431*
> is that flight stick http://www.amazon.com/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Hotas-Flight-Stick-Pc/dp/B001CXYMFS
> 
> good for bf3...?????


A bit too much.

I use a regular joystick (Logitech Freedom) with the twist handle and it works great for BF3.

*ALSO*

IS ANYONE else unable to use free look in the aircraft? They have button mappings for it but I can't get any of them to work.

This would be seriously useful when hovering in the chopper to scan for targets


----------



## EVILNOK

64 players are fun when you can get with a group that work together. Most times its just chaos though.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15518846*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 players are fun when you can get with a group that work together. Most times its just chaos though.


On the bigger maps with 64 people I still spend most of my time just looking around for somebody to fight.

The flip side is metro with 64 people where chaos is an understatement. I racked up 4000 points in 90 seconds just reviving and healing.


----------



## psyside

Hey guys, a lil suggestion. Can anyone try to play with this settings changed and report about performance/fps drop and smoothness?

I changed this in CCC,

Catalyst AI - high quallity textures instead of quallity.

Enable surface format optimization - off.

I get quite a bit better PQ, but i lose few fps and smoothness, can anyone report back what drop in performance your getting this way? when i turned off this 2 settings i gained few fps and game felt smoother, but also it looked *alot worse*


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15516395*
> Just wanted to state that the mortar needs to be nerfed ASAP!! way too OP! I just rage quit rush on grand bizarre because of that ridiculous!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15516422*
> Honestly they should have just never put mortars on the support class. They should have given it to recon. Now you see morons sitting near spawn just constantly shooting mortars and resupplying themselves and if they're on my team...that's when I come running them over with a jeep lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15516555*
> Exactly MY point this is going to break the holy hell out of the game trust me. Also a big problem is getting 1 shot killed out of nowhere... Hate it, it seems as though if your sprinting and someine shoots at you in 1 bullet, your done. Ridiculous for me now that allot of people have received there unlocks ect.. I am way more frustrated, compared to playing 2 days ago. This game needs damage corrections and weapon balance ASAP.


Sounds like some campers are butthurt ..lol ,i love it ,mortars are great









The way to counter the mortar is to have one of your teammates with mortar ..it only takes 30 seconds guys ..


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15519062*
> Sounds like some campers are butthurt ..lol ,i love it ,mortars are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way to counter the mortar is to have one of your teammates with mortar ..it only takes 30 seconds guys ..


There is the issue of rush, mortar on MCOM with SOFTCORE = your team can plant without TK while all defenders get destroyed.

I haven't really encountered them though, tried out 1 game of TDM and I am ADDICTED.


----------



## Hexa

I just unlocked my mortar









Got my Eng fully unlocked so I'm working on my Support guy now.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15486136*
> Has anyone found that the beta Ultra looks the same as the final release?


The difference between each level of settings isn't really all that huge to begin with:


----------



## Jarobata

I was playing on High by accident and when I turned it up to ultra I didn't notice any change except in my FPS lol.


----------



## Tobuk

This is me so far, pretty good SPM and KD I think. So-so on the W/L ratio, but at least it's positive. I'm loving this game.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15519253*
> This is me so far, pretty good SPM and KD I think. So-so on the W/L ratio, but at least it's positive. I'm loving this game.


Lol those are pretty good stats man.

I love this game more and more as I play it, so addictive.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15519062*
> Sounds like some campers are butthurt ..lol ,i love it ,mortars are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way to counter the mortar is to have one of your teammates with mortar ..it only takes 30 seconds guys ..


I've yet to encounter someone pwning it up with the mortar, but it falls under my personal category of 'Yellowbelly Weaponry' as it involves being far away and safe from your enemy. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a coward.

Of course, I have yet to unlock the mortar. Once I do, the mortar will fall under my personal category of 'Superbrave Hero Weaponry', as it involves breathtaking skill and timing to use correctly. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a hero who should be commended.


----------



## ZaG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15519062*
> Sounds like some campers are butthurt ..lol ,i love it ,mortars are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way to counter the mortar is to have one of your teammates with mortar ..it only takes 30 seconds guys ..


NOOB is it camping when there's a heavy choke-point between the enemy and the objective? and meanwhile your just sitting all the way in the back mortaring? get out of here with that nonsense man seriously.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk;15519253*
> This is me so far, pretty good SPM and KD I think. So-so on the W/L ratio, but at least it's positive. I'm loving this game.


I compare myself against my friends on the Battlelog leadersboards and who has the top score? Tobuk. Who has the most kills? Tobuk. Who has the highest SPM? Tobuk. Who do all the ladies wanna kiss? TOBUK!

Seriously, you're putting us 260 SPM kinda fellas to shame


----------



## Blackops_2

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld3IK7O1Br4&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]

Frankie's the man lol.

Johnny cash goes freaking awesome with BF3


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15519390*
> I compare myself against my friends on the Battlelog leadersboards and who has the top score? Tobuk. Who has the most kills? Tobuk. Who has the highest SPM? Tobuk. Who do all the ladies wanna kiss? TOBUK!
> 
> Seriously, you're putting us 260 SPM kinda fellas to shame


holy his stats are crazy. let me go crawl back under my rock.

and iv been playing metro 64 conquest to try and rank up quicker


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15519360*
> I've yet to encounter someone pwning it up with the mortar, but it falls under my personal category of 'Yellowbelly Weaponry' as it involves being far away and safe from your enemy. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a coward.
> 
> Of course, I have yet to unlock the mortar. Once I do, the mortar will fall under my personal category of 'Superbrave Hero Weaponry', as it involves breathtaking skill and timing to use correctly. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a hero who should be commended.


When you have a squad/team that you play together with on vent, having a mortar guy is an incredible asset.

Seine River, spot tank, mortar guy takes it out, move on.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15519360*
> I've yet to encounter someone pwning it up with the mortar, but it falls under my personal category of 'Yellowbelly Weaponry' as it involves being far away and safe from your enemy. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a coward.
> 
> Of course, I have yet to unlock the mortar. Once I do, the mortar will fall under my personal category of 'Superbrave Hero Weaponry', as it involves breathtaking skill and timing to use correctly. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a hero who should be commended.


Lol it's like sniping vs being sniped. I rage when I get sniped by some coward hiding but it's challenging and an art when I'm behind the scope.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15519454*
> Lol it's like sniping vs being sniped. I rage when I get sniped by some coward hiding but it's challenging and an art when I'm behind the scope.


yup, I totally agree. People saying youre a coward for using a mortar...hopefully they realize this is a game, and there really isnt any _bravery_ involved either, lol. I love the mortar and have had some great rounds with it. It takes out vehicles pretty well, and removes sniping spawn campers with ease. And it has a counter called an _enemy mortar_.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;15519480*
> yup, I totally agree. People saying youre a coward for using a mortar...hopefully they realize this is a game, and there really isnt any _bravery_ involved either, lol. I love the mortar and have had some great rounds with it. It takes out vehicles pretty well, and removes sniping spawn campers with ease. And it has a counter called an _enemy mortar_.


You could say the same for me using the EOD bot... everybody is shooting it though







I'm actually considering playing recon with the PP2000 for a while so I can get the flying lawnmower!


----------



## Blackops_2

The only time the mortar has been unfair to me, is when they're sitting in their spawn, which is off limits and spamming mortars. That's BS because i can't get to them. Had that problem with grand Bazaar


----------



## Mr. 13

The enemy stole our venom on canals, me and my buddy hopped in the little bird.
I hit it with 2 heat seekers and finished him off and got a quad kill with the mini gun.
Then I allowed my buddy to put 2 javelins into the aa that was raping my team ( 22-10)
God that was satisfying

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts;15519426*
> holy his stats are crazy. let me go crawl back under my rock.
> 
> and iv been playing metro 64 conquest to try and rank up quicker


That doesn't help me at all. As far as I'm concerned, there are five classes in BF3: Assault, Support, Recon, Engineer and Bulletsponge. That last class is an unlock exclusive to me. I can't rank up because I spend most rounds dead. I'm not complaining, it's just my playstyle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15519427*
> When you have a squad/team that you play together with on vent, having a mortar guy is an incredible asset.
> 
> Seine River, spot tank, mortar guy takes it out, move on.


I'm sure it is. I rarely see it used that tactically though. Again, once I unlock it, I'll no doubt be the herpiest derp that ever did shoot a mortar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15519454*
> Lol it's like sniping vs being sniped. I rage when I get sniped by some coward hiding but it's challenging and an art when I'm behind the scope.


I think that is true for 95% of people. It's just very few will admit it. Not me tho. Everyone is a camping noob up until the point I decide to start being a camping noob.


----------



## Jarobata

Is the logitech attack 3 joystick any good? I have a bestbuy giftcard to burn.


----------



## snow cakes

*twins!!*


----------



## snow cakes

Almost done wit my baby


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15519360*
> I've yet to encounter someone pwning it up with the mortar, but it falls under my personal category of 'Yellowbelly Weaponry' as it involves being far away and safe from your enemy. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a coward.
> 
> Of course, I have yet to unlock the mortar. Once I do, the mortar will fall under my personal category of 'Superbrave Hero Weaponry', as it involves breathtaking skill and timing to use correctly. Anyone who uses it for the majority of their kills in a round is a hero who should be commended.


you entitled to your own opinion boss..what's with the 'Superbrave Hero Weaponry' i guess snipers are super brave right ,it's a war game bro.. they use similar weapons they use in real warfare ,get over it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15519384*
> NOOB is it camping when there's a heavy choke-point between the enemy and the objective? and meanwhile your just sitting all the way in the back mortaring? get out of here with that nonsense man seriously.


no i don't ..i only use them if there is another one on opposite side or to blast some dumb campers that's why they invent them


----------



## djriful

Nice... I'm practicing my full stall stop when I am being tailed.
Foes are having hard time tailing me lol. Most death that I end up crashing into the ocean or trees... lack of latitude to maneuve the extreme acrobat 360' flip ... ops.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


That doesn't help me at all. As far as I'm concerned, there are five classes in BF3: Assault, Support, Recon, Engineer and Bulletsponge. That last class is an unlock exclusive to me. I can't rank up because I spend most rounds dead. I'm not complaining, it's just my playstyle.


Lol. Although that "Bulletsponge" class is not exlusive to you only, I have unlocked it also.


----------



## rejamerah

Recorded 2 games last night









on ultra settings

  
 You Tube


----------



## Lhino

I can't stand the rubber-banding and server lag anymore! When are they going to fix it?


----------



## bl1nk

Need to get my SPM up a bit, but not too bad I think. Awesome game so far.


----------



## fuloran1

Just gonna leave this here...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocu_vyX8gb8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL6557CABBD4B43CA3[/ame]


----------



## jbobb

When you are playing on, lets say, low vs. ultra settings, is there just as much smoke and dust in the air when playing. I was just curious because when I was playing a round it seemed like some enemies could see me through the smoke/dust when I couldn't see them. Now maybe it is because I was spotted and they were blind shooting or they were using the IR scope, but I was just wondering if smoke/dust was consistent on all settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarobata*


Is the logitech attack 3 joystick any good? I have a bestbuy giftcard to burn.


I have it and seriously don't get it. For some reason joysticks are wonky with BF3,hard to do a roll turn if you need to! Helis work ok but Jets are weird with it! Either keep the way you do with mouse and practice! I'm good with a mouse now. If you start getting low to the ground just jump on your arrow buttons to save yourself from crashing and push up! PULL UP!







I heard controllers work better on the game but i refuse to do it. Seems the mouse is the only way. Not so hard. Just be gentle!


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15520670*
> When you are playing on, lets say, low vs. ultra settings, is there just as much smoke and dust in the air when playing. I was just curious because when I was playing a round it seemed like some enemies could see me through the smoke/dust when I couldn't see them. Now maybe it is because I was spotted and they were blind shooting or they were using the IR scope, but I was just wondering if smoke/dust was consistent on all settings.


I played on low for a while and I also got shot through smoke occasionally even though I couldn't see through it, I believe DICE said that there won't be any lower graphic settings because it would be an unfair advantage so I would assume things like these are fairly consistent through low - ultra.


----------



## vltor

how do you hold your breath as a sniper? and how do you fly a heli or a jet on pc?


----------



## Pendulum




----------



## CaptainChaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vltor*


how do you hold your breath as a sniper? and how do you fly a heli or a jet on pc?


use the sprint button (shift) to hold your breath.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vltor*


how do you hold your breath as a sniper? and how do you fly a heli or a jet on pc?


I believe the default is Shift key.


----------



## kdrxone

Anyone with a clocked q6600 and gtx460 to report on performance? I played the beta a bit but cant remember how far i could go (played on low due to personal preference lol)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rejamerah*


Recorded 2 games last night









on ultra settings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI6dNWFa4Yg


 I honestly think motion blur is a waste for Framerates, disable it and you'll play with more framerates. You're making me wanna get a GTX 590. Does it really work well for multiplayer?

You're making me jealous


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kadrix;15520778*
> Anyone with a clocked q6600 and gtx460 to report on performance? I played the beta a bit but cant remember how far i could go (played on low due to personal preference lol)


Not many players here have older processors. I highly recommend you get a i5 or i7 if you want performance. You're likely gonna get very low performance and don't expect to play Ultra settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes;15519970*
> Almost done wit my baby


Yea helis are fun man. I don't know why but everytime i jump in one i hear Airwolf theme and i get all gun-ho on it


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Not many players here have older processors. I highly recommend you get a i5 or i7 if you want performance. You're likely gonna get very low performance and don't expect to play Ultra settings.


I remember running the beta quite decently on high settings. I will see what its like tomorrow or whenever i get my copy (thanks for the delay amazon.co.uk). If it's too bad I guess I'll have to change some parts in between the PCs







Might as well keep playing @ low settings just like in the beta, i remember finding hard to spot the enemy on ultra. Too much real life


----------



## goldcrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kadrix*


Anyone with a clocked q6600 and gtx460 to report on performance? I played the beta a bit but cant remember how far i could go (played on low due to personal preference lol)


Don't believe what that other guy said about getting low performance on a q6600 gtx460 combo. I run a q6600 fairly overclocked to 3.2 and a 6850 oced too which is very comparable to a 460. I can tell you it can easily run high on my resolution (none of the fancy aa af hbao stuff) giving me 60 fps usually dipping into 40 and 50s in the heat of battle. Core 2 quads are old but they ain't no slouch if you give them a little bit of oc loving.


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldcrow;15520889*
> Don't believe what that other guy said about getting low performance on a q6600 gtx460 combo. I run a q6600 fairly overclocked to 3.2 and a 6850 oced too which is very comparable to a 460. I can tell you it can easily run high on my resolution (none of the fancy aa af hbao stuff) giving me 60 fps usually dipping into 40 and 50s in the heat of battle. Core 2 quads are old but they ain't no slouch if you give them a little bit of oc loving.


Yea, thats exactly how I remember the settings were in the Beta for me when i tried seeing how its running on my machine


----------



## goldcrow

I guess players with older machines are in luck as BF3 runs better in the released version than in the Beta. My gpu usage is pegged at 80-90% now as compared to the 50-60% in the beta in Caspian Border.


----------



## BradleyW

Just got 392 marksmen points from sniping!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Dude, Dice has some sick funny humor! On Seine Crossing if you listen carefully you hear a meow! its creepy! American soldiers are all black!haha i thought that was funny. There soo much that i cant even begin to type it all. Some some of the few on the top of my head. If you really just give yourself a break from all the shooting and really look around the maps there are soo many little Easter eggs. Instead of saying wasting post its says EA post on the newspapers. BF3 BEATS MW3! lol! and they spelled exclusive, exclusif! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15521098*
> Just got 392 marksmen points from sniping!


you get 100 for a kill. 50 for headshot and the 1point for ever meter. i got 1063points for doing a headshot 963m xD haha


----------



## Shodhanth

@jackeyjoe:








I'm guessing a driver conflict between ex-driver and present driver.
They said exes can be a female dog, never experienced it up until now.








Anyway, how goes your mad skills as a chopper gunner?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Dude, Dice has some sick funny humor! On Seine Crossing if you listen carefully you hear a meow! its creepy!\\


I _knew_ I could hear that, I thought I was imagining things!


----------



## onthemour

any news on a patch for eyefinity icon missing?


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Dude, Dice has some sick funny humor! On Seine Crossing if you listen carefully you hear a meow! its creepy!


That meow freaked me out. I was playing with headphones on and thought it was my girls cat screaming. I kept yelling out for my girl to get her cat. She's like "why?" I said "don't you hear her meowing?". Took headphones off. Silence. Umm....nevermind, I'm a ******.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just got 392 marksmen points from sniping!


how do you check that? I got a 595m headshot









Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


you get 100 for a kill. 50 for headshot and the 1point for ever meter. i got 1063points for doing a headshot 963m xD haha


wait wouldnt you get 1113 points then?


----------



## lightsout

Anyone using sli 1.5gb 580s in surround?. Curious if its playable with limited vram.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoBodi

is it me or i just screw around by going Jihad by planting c4s on jeeps and running them into tanks? Hey, it works.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


Turn on Vsync if it's not on... it helps, if your getting way over 60fps it takes some of the load off of your cards (they will run cooler). I saw your post about your frames...


last time i tried enabling vsync the game froze, but ill try it again and see what happens.....


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*


is it me or i just screw around by going Jihad by planting c4s on jeeps and running them into tanks? Hey, it works.



Yes, Jihad jeeps are back


----------



## Joneszilla

Can somebody answer a few questions for me?:

1. I have unlocked the Thermal Optics for tanks...what button do I hit to use this sight?

2. Do you have to be in a squad with someone to hear them on their mic and vice-versa? Are there settings i need to turn on/off to hear someone in my squad or do I have to be in their party before I enter the server?

3. Is there proximity chat in BF3? (I haven't heard it yet or seemed to have anyone hear me, j/w if I have it turned off or something).

4. Does anyone lower certain video settings to see enemies better? If so, which ones? And what FOV do most people play at?


----------



## Frosty288

Did anyone see my post about free look in aircraft? It tis broken?


----------



## Mach 5

Would be nice if they made it easier to practice flying, the whole find server > wait for jet to spawn > crash/get shot down > adjust settings > wait for jet to spawn > crash > adjust settings > wait for jet to spawn gets a tad annoying after a while


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mach 5*


Would be nice if they made it easier to practice flying, the whole find server > wait for jet to spawn > crash/get shot down > adjust settings > wait for jet to spawn > crash > adjust settings > wait for jet to spawn gets a tad annoying after a while


Do a server search for "learn to fly". Not many people on that server and quick jet spawns.


----------



## vltor

how do you guys fly a jet on a keyboard?


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*


Can somebody answer a few questions for me?:

1. I have unlocked the Thermal Optics for tanks...what button do I hit to use this sight?

2. Do you have to be in a squad with someone to hear them on their mic and vice-versa? Are there settings i need to turn on/off to hear someone in my squad or do I have to be in their party before I enter the server?

3. Is there proximity chat in BF3? (I haven't heard it yet or seemed to have anyone hear me, j/w if I have it turned off or something).

4. Does anyone lower certain video settings to see enemies better? If so, which ones? And what FOV do most people play at?


1) In singleplayer, it's "c" (change camera), but in MP it may be right click

2) There's no in-game VOIP so you have to have them as a friend on battlelog and set up the voice-chat there before entering the game.

3) No proximity chat (unless you're referring to commorose, which ATM is useless)

4) Dunno. I'm using 75 FOV.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*


Can somebody answer a few questions for me?:

1. I have unlocked the Thermal Optics for tanks...what button do I hit to use this sight?

2. Do you have to be in a squad with someone to hear them on their mic and vice-versa? Are there settings i need to turn on/off to hear someone in my squad or do I have to be in their party before I enter the server?

3. Is there proximity chat in BF3? (I haven't heard it yet or seemed to have anyone hear me, j/w if I have it turned off or something).

4. Does anyone lower certain video settings to see enemies better? If so, which ones? And what FOV do most people play at?


1. C for thermal optics iirc
2. Not sure I know there is a mic icon on the bottom right in battlelog that is default to volume all the way down though.
3. Commorose, you have to be within a certain distance of squad mates for it to work.
4. I don't. and whatever default FOV is, 70 I think.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vltor*


how do you guys fly a jet on a keyboard?


I crash every time I get in. I just do kamikaze runs on rush and jump out in last second. LOL


----------



## Pendulum

"K/D Ratio70.345
Score/Min7 856"

"I'm legit, I promise!"


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bigspender*


I crash every time I get in. I just do kamikaze runs on rush and jump out in last second. LOL


way to waste a precious jet.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


"K/D Ratio70.345
Score/Min7 856"

"I'm legit, I promise!"










He is a legit hacker obviously


----------



## 8564dan

How do you look around in the cockpit in a jet guys?

Also, does anyone know when the next patch/update is goint to be?


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


How do you look around in the cockpit in a jet guys?

Also, does anyone know when the next patch/update is goint to be?


I have been asking this today on a few pages - free look seems to be broken, even though they are keys for it. As a pilot you cannot free look I guess? Really sucks flying a little bird close to the ground if you absolutely have to face the directions you want to look.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


I have been asking this today on a few pages - free look seems to be broken, even though they are keys for it. As a pilot you cannot free look I guess? Really sucks flying a little bird close to the ground if you absolutely have to face the directions you want to look.


Thats wierd...i have seen vids of people doing it?


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


He is a legit hacker obviously










That is also true!









I just realized how many low ping servers there are on the east coast, in BFBC2 the lowest ping server I could find was about 50. With BF3 when I check the server list by ping the first 35 servers that show are under 30 ping.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


Thats wierd...i have seen vids of people doing it?


Surely someone on here can confirm


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


I have been asking this today on a few pages - free look seems to be broken, even though they are keys for it. As a pilot you cannot free look I guess? Really sucks flying a little bird close to the ground if you absolutely have to face the directions you want to look.


Pretty sure hold right click you can free look. At least with choppers, havn't tried in a jet.


----------



## Frosty288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Pretty sure hold right click you can free look. At least with choppers, havn't tried in a jet.


Ah, I shall give this a try tonight.

I have a HOTAS on the top of my joystick and I mapped all the buttons but no go


----------



## calavera

Right click for free look in choppers/jets. I think you have to hold it.


----------



## tha d0ctor

has anyone gotten this to work with a logitech g940 with the hotas? This game definately is not plug and play, it doesn't even recognize my wireless 360 controller. mouse and keyboard flying = LAME


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


I have it and seriously don't get it. For some reason joysticks are wonky with BF3,hard to do a roll turn if you need to! Helis work ok but Jets are weird with it! Either keep the way you do with mouse and practice! I'm good with a mouse now. If you start getting low to the ground just jump on your arrow buttons to save yourself from crashing and push up! PULL UP!







I heard controllers work better on the game but i refuse to do it. Seems the mouse is the only way. Not so hard. Just be gentle!


I'm going for it. I can't stand having to lift my mouse, drag it down, lift, drag it down, to make banking turns.

P.S. Why do you have a H70 and you're running your 760 at 2.89ghz?


----------



## [email protected]

You're not the only one who said that to me. I wanna overclock my processor but i really DON'T understand my bios at all. I feel like a idiot. I am NOT used to i5 bios unless you wanna help me man? I would love to overclock to 4ghz. Let me know if you'd be willing to help me? I seriously don't want blue screens







*knocks on wood* I do want a stable clock. We almost have the same processor but mines a 760 but should be no different only a slight margin. Let me know pls. Pm me dude.

nice clocks on your video card sli set up. I envy you sir.


----------



## vltor

is there a way i can fly a jet with my keyboard?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vltor*


how do you guys fly a jet on a keyboard?


I use xpadder and a PC 360 controller for the flying. I can get around but so far I haven't killed anyone but myself. Please note my avatar.


----------



## ntherblast

Lol my friend who likes CoD hates bf3. His reason he kept getting owned online. It just confirms my theory why people enjoy CoD cause it is easy to learn and kill others in


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vltor*


is there a way i can fly a jet with my keyboard?


WASD + arrow keys (instead of mouse)


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Lol my friend who likes CoD hates bf3. His reason he kept getting owned online. It just confirms my theory why people enjoy CoD cause it is easy to learn and kill others in


yep! COD is really a skill less game. Mindless run and gun imo.


----------



## [email protected]

Arrow keys work yes but i only use that for emergencies if you're gonna get chased or crashed and need to pull up in time before hitting the ground. I use mouse mostly


----------



## AZZKIKR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Arrow keys work yes but i only use that for emergencies if you're gonna get chased or crashed and need to pull up in time before hitting the ground. I use mouse mostly










I have been using keyboard for flying ever since 1942. Works like a charm.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*


Do a server search for "learn to fly". Not many people on that server and quick jet spawns.



I tried that server and it's BS. You need a minimum of 8 people to even start and if you're a noob at flying you won't even be able to get off the ground because tough guys that* can* fly get off on just hanging out on that server just to be douches.

I don't foresee many empty servers considering the popularity and cost to run them. BC2 there were dozens to choose from. I'd like to learn but I'm not going to PO anyone in the process.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15523107*
> I tried that server and it's BS. You need a minimum of 8 people to even start and if you're a noob at flying you won't even be able to get off the ground because tough guys that *can* fly get off on just hanging out on that server just to be douches.
> 
> I don't foresee many empty servers considering the popularity and cost to run them. BC2 there were dozens to choose from. I'd like to learn but I'm not going to PO anyone in the process.


My friend ended up joining one of those jet spawn servers and I followed him. I was never interested in flying jets but got in them because I was bored. Some idiot kept attempting to spawn rape me and I could tell he knew how to fly the jets relatively decent so what I did was get in the mobile AA and made him rage quit lol.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Lol my friend who likes CoD hates bf3. His reason he kept getting owned online. It just confirms my theory why people enjoy CoD cause it is easy to learn and kill others in


1 test subject does not confirm a theory :/


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Yea helis are fun man. I don't know why but everytime i jump in one i hear Airwolf theme and i get all gun-ho on it










Airwolf was classic!!!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


1 test subject does not confirm a theory :/


Why else would someone like cod over the bf series?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calavera*


Right click for free look in choppers/jets. I think you have to hold it.


in hardcore especially, u can right click in choppers/jets/jeeps/hummers/boats


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quesenek*


Why else would someone like cod over the bf series?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Personal choice? Fast gameplay? Maybe people don't want to drive a mile to get a couple of kills who knows. I like them both equally I just dislike the COD hate. Especially when people say players who play COD have no skill :/ Yea that opinion really doesn't seem to apply to me.


----------



## Blackops_2

The only problem i have with COD is the fact it's being rehashed in spite of a greedy company. What used to be a great enjoyable PC gaming franchise has now deteriorated into a milked rehash every year. Also since the transition to consoles, when you think COD now you think "console kiddies" I still love MW and like [email protected] anything after that has been horrible, as will MW3. It's about time they quite using the same engine.

Saying it doesn't take skill to play is false. It takes great reaction timing just doesn't take tactics and teamwork to play unlike BF. Hell BF3 is fast as hell for a BF game.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Personal choice? Fast gameplay? Maybe people don't want to drive a mile to get a couple of kills who knows. I like them both equally I just dislike the COD hate. Especially when people say players who play COD have no skill :/ Yea that opinion really doesn't seem to apply to me.


This.
I'm already growing bored of BF3.









The no skill in CoD card can't be played anymore, there's so many tards in BF3 who spam mortars, spam nades, spam rockets, and sit and spray with their LMGs without even attempting to aim.

As a sniper I don't die much, and when I do it's from a noobtube.

Most dislike it from rehashing from a greedy company as Blackops mentioned.


----------



## ntherblast

Not that i am surprised but nobody even bothers with team work in this. 90% of the time a medic won't revive unless you die infront of him or while there are 3 enemies camping your corpse. Also I don't think people know you can obtain points for dropping a medkit for allies cause i only see medics drop medkits when they are being attacked. Same with support they won't drop ammo if requested unless they are low themselves.

Also what is up with all the urban city areas thought this was battlefield which had huge landscapes. All I see because of this is people spamming nades and rockets


----------



## kcuestag

If you guys are getting bored of Battlefield 3 already you've got some serious problems, go out into the so called "outside world", get some fresh air, sun light, play with friends...

Then come back and re-enjoy this epic game!









I am loving it, I have played almost 50 hours so far this week, although I will start my classes back on Wednesday so I won't be playing this much after I start them.









I am also surprised at performance, specially on older computers which can run this game on great quality with great performance too!


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


If you guys are getting bored of Battlefield 3 already you've got some serious problems, go out into the so called "outside world", get some fresh air, sun light, play with friends...


I worked 50 hours last week, I've had plenty of time away from it.








I've put in 17 hours so far and am leaving half of my games because of boredom, regardless of class, team, gametype, etc. 
I just feel as if this game is missing something.


----------



## Clawbog

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0/1/347786934/
^On the LAV.


----------



## _Chimera

I like to play bf3 on 680x480 when I'm alone, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## dezahp

I'm playing this game with friends and voice chat and never get bored of it. Are you playing solo? I would imagine if I was constantly playing without friends on vent I would get bored of it then.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I worked 50 hours last week, I've had plenty of time away from it.








I've put in 17 hours so far and am leaving half of my games because of boredom, regardless of class, team, gametype, etc. 
I just feel as if this game is missing something.











I have to agree I sometimes get bored of playing it many hours in a row, but I still love the game, I just tend to have a break every hour, so I don't get bored.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


This.
I'm already growing bored of BF3.









The no skill in CoD card can't be played anymore, there's so many tards in BF3 who spam mortars, spam nades, spam rockets, and sit and spray with their LMGs without even attempting to aim.

As a sniper I don't die much, and when I do it's from a noobtube.

Most dislike it from rehashing from a greedy company as Blackops mentioned.


You're bored because you play the game for you, instead of being useful and playing with the rest of the team. It's much more fun and satisfying supporting and co-operating with others. I enjoy killing useless and annoying campers like you with my rockets.







It takes more skill to snipe with rpg iron sights than a 12x scope.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15523872*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1267240/1/347786934/
> ^On the LAV.


nice


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I worked 50 hours last week, I've had plenty of time away from it.








I've put in 17 hours so far and am leaving half of my games because of boredom, regardless of class, team, gametype, etc. 
I just feel as if this game is missing something.










Play a different class pendulum







you sniper you. If it makes you feel better i would rather take you out with my carbine but between hit registry problems and one shot kill bolt rifles it makes it all the more tempting to just send a gift wrapped rocket your way


----------



## oomalikoo

1.how do u add clan tags?

2. why is this game so damn stupid? OCN server needs to be hardcore ASAP


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


nice

http://battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com...dtb020.png?v=7










edit: failed link atm lol


I have that one too


----------



## Lune

I don't understand how people are getting bored of this. You must be playing alone or with people who can't play at all and don't know what teamwork means.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I don't understand how people are getting bored of this. You must be playing alone or with people who can't play at all and don't know what teamwork means.


I'm not bored at all, I'm ready for things to be fixed though.


----------



## Ovrclck

Is there a server option like on bc2 to where you can still play without the minimum peeps to practice planes?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15523960*
> I have that one too


Fixed link now lol couldn't find a way to get the whole dogtag so I just cropped it.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BGKris*


yep! COD is really a skill less game. Mindless run and gun imo.


ITS CALLED BORING









its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


ITS CALLED BORING









its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.


True that!!









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly skewed

Rant: Why do I always get stuck with idiots who can't drive vehicles at the start of a game? They either drive across the map into an enemy tank and kill us or park in the middle of nowhere and try to shoot down jets with a tank instead of taking objectives.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Fixed link now lol couldn't find a way to get the whole dogtag so I just cropped it.


D:

That's amazing. What do you tend to use more? Tanks or IFV's? What unlocks do you use?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15524060*
> ITS CALLED BORING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.


Sorry this is going off topic from BF3...but I just have to say this...seriously are you kidding me? You're putting CS in the same category as COD? CS is the GOAT of fps especially in teamplay and the competitive scene.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*











Rant: Why do I always get stuck with idiots who can't drive vehicles at the start of a game? They either drive across the map into an enemy tank and kill us or park in the middle of nowhere and try to shoot down jets with a tank instead of taking objectives.


LOL, it's not just you, happens to me all the time, because I always get crappy spawns. They really drive like drunken ten year old girls. I end up raging, and going on foot,lol


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


You're bored because you play the game for you, instead of being useful and playing with the rest of the team. It's much more fun and satisfying supporting and co-operating with others. I enjoy killing useless and annoying campers like you with my rockets.







It takes more skill to snipe with rpg iron sights than a 12x scope.


Depending on the map I can watch over 2 points at once on conquest, killing anybody who tries to cap them, I'd hardly call that useless. 
I also use the soflam and mav to mark vehicles and players, and suppress players when a group of my team tries to move up, again not useless.
I am usually in the top 5 bracket every single round, also.

My neighbor and I play together a bit, I'll use the mav and follow him with it telling him where everybody is over TS.


----------



## MGX1016

IS this real Overclock.net 40 Slot Ranked Server - Hardcore

It's empty??? Why? Lets join plz

EDIT ITS RUSH GARBAGE >_>

They should kill off rush and setup 64 CQ

What are major diffs bet HC and Reg?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *flopper*


ITS CALLED BORING









its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.


If you're saying Counter-Strike is mindless and skill less, then you know nothing about CS. Or should I say you know nothing about FPS games at all.

Try playing CS competitive.


----------



## kcuestag

What really bothers me is when servers are full and they crash.

Our server was fine 24/7 until R5 patch, which then made it crash every 1-2 hours, then R6 patch was released today, now it doesn't crash so often, but it still crashes every at least once per 2-3 hours.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15524100*
> D:
> 
> That's amazing. What do you tend to use more? Tanks or IFV's? What unlocks do you use?


Tanks are cool to use but I enjoy using the LAVs whenever I get the chance. I dominate every vehicle that comes my way unless I just get bombarded by enemy team with no support. I use belt, atgm launcher, and thermal optics.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


Depending on the map I can watch over 2 points at once on conquest, killing anybody who tries to cap them, I'd hardly call that useless. 
I also use the soflam and mav to mark vehicles and players, and suppress players when a group of my team tries to move up, again not useless.
I am usually in the top 5 bracket every single round, also.

My neighbor and I play together a bit, I'll use the mav and follow him with it telling him where everybody is over TS.


You're right, not completely useless but let's put it this way. If you aren't caping objectives or arming you aren't really a part of the team if you left and weren't noticed. Snipers NEVER win a match. So enjoy my rockets.







Your in the top 5 because they felt the need to give you a lame point for every meter when making a kill. They really should ditch that. Marking vehicles is about the most useful thing you do.


----------



## omni_vision

disappointed in the OCN bf3 server

knives? no you may not
red box hacks? yes
kill cam? no you will not see where the hackers are
bullet dmg? 4 no try 5x headshot to kill someone, yes X indicator X X X X FUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What really bothers me is when servers are full and they crash.

Our server was fine 24/7 until R5 patch, which then made it crash every 1-2 hours, then R6 patch was released today, now it doesn't crash so often, but it still crashes every at least once per 2-3 hours.










Ours isn't too bad, although we've got a 48 slot server which might make a difference. That said it usually gets restarted pretty often anyway. Hopefully they'll get that fixed, along with the strange lag that happens every so often, especially on Tehran and Caspian.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *flopper*   ITS CALLED BORING









its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.  
If you put a CS(or even CS:S) player in a COD game (or probably BF game for that matter) The entire server would start calling hacks and rage quit because they were getting owned so hard.
  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohtCzd697lc


----------



## dezahp

I've played nearly 8 years in competitive CS 1.6 and it's given me such an advantage in aiming in fps games. I guess that's why I love playing majorly infantry. I never did like CS:S though...way too easy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*


Ours isn't too bad, although we've got a 48 slot server which might make a difference. That said it usually gets restarted pretty often anyway. Hopefully they'll get that fixed, along with the strange lag that happens every so often, especially on Tehran and Caspian.


We took both of those maps off our rotation list to prevent lag.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


If you put a CS(or even CS:S) player in a COD game (or probably BF game for that matter) The entire server would start calling hacks and rage quit because they were getting owned so hard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohtCzd697lc


Lol maybe I should email him and destroy him in COD4

Not only is he full of himself, he's playing an easy game like black ops while on a ******ed map nuketown :/ I'm not surprised though since it's easy to talk crap when on a crappy game









Maybe it's because I'm from 1.6?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15524545*
> We took both of those maps off our rotation list to prevent lag.


That's good. I don't understand why Highway is such a laggy map


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


That's good. I don't understand why Highway is such a laggy map


It's probably because the massive amount of overpasses and lightnings.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


You're right, not completely useless but let's put it this way. If you aren't caping objectives or arming you aren't really a part of the team if you left and weren't noticed. Snipers NEVER win a match. So enjoy my rockets.







Your in the top 5 because they felt the need to give you a lame point for every meter when making a kill. They really should ditch that. Marking vehicles is about the most useful thing you do.


I do cap, out of 63 other players in the server you won't be noticed, regardless. 
I won't be enjoying your rockets since I'll put a bullet between your eyes before you get the chance.








However, I do agree with DICE overcompensating for long shots.

What do you consider useful then? 
I was going to go medic, however defibs are broken just like the knife.
Support throws down ammo, OH SNAP! 
And lastly Engineer blows up a vehicle here and there and is just as useless as a sniper.


----------



## rogueblade

I'm having too much fun with this game. Nothing like carrying a 32player rush game and getting both bombs with 0 tickets


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


I do cap, out of 63 other players in the server you won't be noticed, regardless. 
I won't be enjoying your rockets since I'll put a bullet between your eyes before you get the chance.








However, I do agree with DICE overcompensating for long shots.

What do you consider useful then? 
I was going to go medic, however defibs are broken just like the knife.
Support throws down ammo, OH SNAP! 
And lastly Engineer blows up a vehicle here and there and is just as useless as a sniper.


Each class has its pros and cons. The person playing the class is what makes the difference. I've played recon a lot and not just with a sniper rifle. In BC2 I used to grab the Thompson and cap flags, arm/disarm MCOMs, take out vehicles with C4. A good player will make any class he plays benefit the team.


----------



## rogueblade

Recon is the best class in the game simply because of mobile spawn beacon. No item has as much use as that.


----------



## Heavy MG

I don't really care for the campaign mode,some parts are really easy,some are extremely hard. Like how the heck are you supposed to laser JDAM a plane on the ground from the sky when there is a huge firing to hit delay,the aiming sight doesn't move quickly enough or stay steadied?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Lol yeah BF3 needs super graphics.... i got it on ultra settings with no AA on my sig rig and it runs fine


----------



## Brulf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Recon is the best class in the game simply because of mobile spawn beacon. No item has as much use as that.


This, between the spawn beacon and soflam recon can be very versatile... though when u got ******* who prefer to just sit and spray in the general direction of the enemy, try snipe with rockets (Slightly skewed) what's the point in having the versatility of the class?


----------



## nawon72

Anyone want to farm CO-OP points? Add me if you have a mic and are done at least 3 of the 6 missions: M4V3R1CK72


----------



## dezahp

I'm wondering if the SG553 is even any good and if I even want to farm co op points for that gun...378000 is a lot of points for co op. I heard the difficulty modes don't give you extra points. What a waste. Guess I did hard for nothing.


----------



## rogueblade

Anyone notice how the recon spawn becomes blows up every time you spawn on it now when in the beta it only blew up when you died, that really annoys me.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone notice how the recon spawn becomes blows up every time you spawn on it now when in the beta it only blew up when you died, that really annoys me.


That only happens if the person who placed it spawns on it as recon. I still find it annoying though.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone notice how the recon spawn becomes blows up every time you spawn on it now when in the beta it only blew up when you died, that really annoys me.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


That only happens if the person who placed it spawns on it as recon. I still find it annoying though.


Ya, that's what I mean, just silly imo


----------



## Reload_X

is this possible (legit)? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/51-50Phil/

idk!!!


----------



## Ghost23

I'm expecting the big patch that will come out to include a lot of fixes. If you keep up with the Twitter they're seriously marking down every complaint/request and at least appear to be taking it ALL into consideration.

DICE seems very very keen on pleasing the community and keeping this game alive.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone notice how the recon spawn becomes blows up every time you spawn on it now when in the beta it only blew up when you died, that really annoys me.


yes, its soooooooooo annoying. U cant even use ur own spawn.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reload_X*


is this possible (legit)? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/51-50Phil/

idk!!!


Seems legit to me.

I am level 35 at the moment and I'm just playing in the evenings...

If I played all day long I could perfectly be at his level too, but I can't just play all day long.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Battlefield 
@adubington New #BF3 hardcore servers added! We're listening and will keep you updated as we bring more online. ^JT


For Hardcore fans.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reload_X*


is this possible (legit)? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/51-50Phil/

idk!!!


Not 100% sure if that is legit but it seems he pretty much only plays TDM which explains the higher award scores that have pushed his rank up higher. Crazy SPM, although again TDM would explain that somewhat.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

To look around in a vehicle, Hold right click and move around


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Tanks are cool to use but I enjoy using the LAVs whenever I get the chance. I dominate every vehicle that comes my way unless I just get bombarded by enemy team with no support. I use belt, atgm launcher, and thermal optics.


I prefer the IFV's too, the BMP specifically. Cause tracks are ftw when it comes to turning to get away from a threat. Wouldn't the AP ammo be better then the ATGM launcher cause tanks wouldn't stand a chance? I haven't lost a single vehicle to vehicle battle with thermal + AP + reactive armor. And yea, I'm glad I'm the one in the IFV cause infantry don't stand a chance.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghost23*


For Hardcore fans.


I'm quite sure that was for consoles.









I see no point in DICE adding their own Hardcore PC servers for the gamers, while there are plenty of them.

Although I did heard there were very few on consoles and were planning to add more throughout the weekend.


----------



## odditory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Anyone notice how the recon spawn becomes blows up every time you spawn on it now when in the beta it only blew up when you died, that really annoys me.


Too bad for you but it was a balance issue.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15525202*
> I prefer the IFV's too, the BMP specifically. Cause tracks are ftw when it comes to turning to get away from a threat. Wouldn't the AP ammo be better then the ATGM launcher cause tanks wouldn't stand a chance? I haven't lost a single vehicle to vehicle battle with thermal + AP + reactive armor. And yea, I'm glad I'm the one in the IFV cause infantry don't stand a chance.


By AP I take it you mean the a-t shells? I unlocked them a while ago but haven't used them yet since it provides no explosiveness and is harder to kill ground infantry and haven't had no problems killing other ground vehicles without any problems. Shooting my main weapon while waiting for the atgm launcher to reload has been perfect for me. How has the a-t shells been working for you? I've yet to unlock the last 3 for some reason so I don't have reactive yet.


----------



## nawon72

Anyone want to get 5k points per minute in CO-OP? Add M4V3R1CK72, and study this video:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8W_3aAt5zM[/ame]


----------



## [email protected]

COOL but i feel annoyed the guy is shaking is mouse ******ed. Makes me dizzy!~ I oughta try this and see if we can get 5K! This makes me wanna test it now but i'm in a loop watching Ghost Hunter's Live Halloween show and website.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15525469*
> COOL but i feel annoyed the guy is shaking is mouse ******ed. Makes me dizzy!~ I oughta try this and see if we can get 5K! This makes me wanna test it now but i'm in a loop watching Ghost Hunter's Live Halloween show and website.


It definitely looks easier than it is. I tried it the first time i played the mission, and i got killed 1/3 of the way. With some practice and teamwork dodging, it can be done 9/10 times.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15525215*
> I'm quite sure that was for consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no point in DICE adding their own Hardcore PC servers for the gamers, while there are plenty of them.
> 
> Although I did heard there were very few on consoles and were planning to add more throughout the weekend.










Well I feel a bit silly then.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15525086*
> I'm expecting the big patch that will come out to include a lot of fixes. If you keep up with the Twitter they're seriously marking down every complaint/request and at least appear to be taking it ALL into consideration.
> 
> DICE seems very very keen on pleasing the community and keeping this game alive.


Lets hope so.At my local game stop,the manager said he had 4o preorders canceled the day after release as people waited until the game launched.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15524060*
> ITS CALLED BORING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a waste of time, the same goes for cs, its just mindnumbing.


dont mention cs with cod please


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15524545*
> We took both of those maps off our rotation list to prevent lag.


Except for the fact that Caspian is the best map


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum;15524651*
> I do cap, out of 63 other players in the server you won't be noticed, regardless.
> I won't be enjoying your rockets since I'll put a bullet between your eyes before you get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do agree with DICE overcompensating for long shots.
> 
> What do you consider useful then?
> I was going to go medic, however defibs are broken just like the knife.
> Support throws down ammo, OH SNAP!
> And lastly Engineer blows up a vehicle here and there and is just as useless as a sniper.


You're confusing sniper with recon. A team full of snipers isn't going to cap or arm anything let alone win a match .Isla Inocentes was a perfect example of that.

This isn't worth arguing about.


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15526028*
> You're confusing sniper with recon. A team full of snipers isn't going to cap or arm anything let alone win a match .Isla Inocentes was a perfect example of that.
> 
> This isn't worth arguing about.


A team full of engineers spamming rockets down the alleyway really doesn't achieve alot either, reminds me of quake 3 sometimes.


----------



## Zackcy

"Engineer blows up vehicle here and there and is just as useless as a sniper."

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

>ENGINEER
>USELESS

Team of enginners means no vehicles for the enemy team. It means, all of your vehicles will almost always be up,and you can take a flag just by having more engies repairing your tanks, then they are rockets hitting it. Team full of snipers = easy win. Might as well cap everthing and go afk inside a building. 10 snipers on one ridge aren't going to do anything.

While snipers are usefull, having an excess of them will kill your team. Having a excess of engys is not ideal, but far, far, far better than 30 snipers on rush offense doing nothing. Or getting all capped in Conquest.


----------



## Lune

Engineer is the most useful class in Conquest, while Assault / Recon are really important in Rush where Spawn Point and getting tickets back / keeping people on the front matters. Engineers are definitely not useless.


----------



## JoeyTB

Just moved to recon after getting my first service star in engy, and yeah I feel like i'm not being as helpful to my team as I was when I was playing engineer, but I'll be damned if you tell me how I should play.


----------



## Zackcy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15526254*
> Just moved to recon after getting my first service star in engy, and yeah I feel like i'm not being as helpful to my team as I was when I was playing engineer, but I'll be damned if you tell me how I should play.


Sniper no sniping.


----------



## Darren9

Has anyone got the mortar kills showing up in there stats? I thought I was maybe 1/3 the way to the medal but it shows as 0 kills.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Battlefield
> Be advised! We are boosting the capacity of our Battlefield 3 servers tonight. As such, all platforms will be down for maintenance and performance upgrades at 2AM PDT for about an hour. Thank you for your patience!


Say's for all platforms.


----------



## Mechan1se

I'm usually playing recon 24/7 and I'm carrying every game by long-range cover (I only play rush). I always place myself in a spot (as offense) to see the M-COM station. As defense I hold choke points best I can.


----------



## vltor

what type of joystick should i get? i have a $30 shipped budget (original price has to be around $20)


----------



## vltor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mechan1se;15526582*
> I'm usually playing recon 24/7 and I'm carrying every game by long-range cover (I only play rush). I always place myself in a spot (as offense) to see the M-COM station. As defense I hold choke points best I can.


what do you do in RUSH?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15522686*
> I use xpadder and a PC 360 controller for the flying. I can get around but so far I haven't killed anyone but myself. Please note my avatar.


Epic avatar lmao, thats me all day.


----------



## djriful

Make sure you have no one around you when you play BF3:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRRLyf2sywA[/ame]


----------



## Dr.m0x

If a guy had a 5.1 kill ratio, was level 34 after 12h played, and killed you and a squad mate with two head shots from two shots fired from the sv98 while you were both running zig zags towards him to make yourselves harder to hit, is it reasonable to assume he was hacking?

He also said he played bc2 when I hit him up but he had no veteran status which would suggest maybe he has been banned from that game.

He also finished 27/1 in that game.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## mrsmiles

you can make any assumptions you want but in the end you don't have any proof so it doesn't really matter on the second part having or not having veteran status means absolutely nothing.

as for my experience I've had no trouble running or playing the game aside from the occasional lag in 64 player servers, i haven't played that much of the mp compared to others but i do fairly decent i either break even or have a positive kdr my points per minute is at around 240 i believe, i mostly play as assault and drop the kits whenever its needed i try to help as much as i can.

well overall its been great fun playing the mp portion of the game, and its likely the only part ill even play.


----------



## McAlberts

yet again i get issues again with the game tonight. it keeps crashing to desktop and becoming unresponsive.. did the same thing a couple days ago and i fixed it by reinstalling bf3. off to do that again


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15526767*
> Make sure you have no one around you when you play BF3:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRRLyf2sywA


That was super funny! LOL


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15526767*
> Make sure you have no one around you when you play BF3:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRRLyf2sywA


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya mine keeps launching SP instead of MP. This game is so buggy gah!


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor;15526639*
> what type of joystick should i get? i have a $30 shipped budget (original price has to be around $20)


http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1320120451&sr=1-1]Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Today has been a pisser day for being a pilot, all I've gotten is crap loads of stinger camping jerks and or people who just hover in chopper and spam heat seekers at me.


----------



## calavera

It shows I have 0 kills with my mortar as well. I swear I have at least 70 kills with it.


----------



## mav2000

Damn...multiplayer keeps crashing for me on an AMD 6950 2GB, saying I dont have enough memory.

Was fine the day before, but about 12 hours ago, it just would not work well enough.


----------



## Dr.m0x

I got a rubbish k/d ratio because I play support as was designed. I drop ammo and lay down covering fire, get loads of points for suppression kill assists and resupplies but its usually someone else who gets the kill reward for the fatal shot. A poor KD does not automatically mean someone is a bad player, just as a high one does not always mean someone is a good player. Everyone has been in one of those rubbish teams with 10 snipers sitting in the bushes going for kills instead of assaulting the rush target.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## TheSchlaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15527166*
> Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics


Another cheap joystick to consider. Comes out to about $23 shipped. I've owned one for about 5 years and it's still going strong.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15527166*
> Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics


thats a great stick for the price, i got it for bf2 and its still working to this day.


----------



## Shaded War

Already hacking the game. This is so pathetic. 45 kills within the first 2 minutes of the game. Sent Origin a screenshot and contacted them. Soon this punk will be taken care of.


----------



## Hawk777th

Ya, watched 5 people get banned off the server I was playing on. So pathetic people cheating.

Only 297 banned so far. So many to go.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi.php


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15527349*
> Ya, watched 5 people get banned off the server I was playing on. So pathetic people cheating.
> 
> Only 297 banned so far. So many to go.
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi.php


Going to suck for him once hes banned from Origin, banned from punkbuster, and have a dirty GUID.


----------



## omni_vision

"Check out this USER designed MAP, KIT & SQ SCREEN."

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1447912-ideal-customization-squad-menu-photoshop-mock-uo.html

battlelog forum link http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624706343770/1/

hope we get this... srry if its a repost but this is just sick


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15525298*
> By AP I take it you mean the a-t shells? I unlocked them a while ago but haven't used them yet since it provides no explosiveness and is harder to kill ground infantry and haven't had no problems killing other ground vehicles without any problems. Shooting my main weapon while waiting for the atgm launcher to reload has been perfect for me. How has the a-t shells been working for you? I've yet to unlock the last 3 for some reason so I don't have reactive yet.


Yea, they're pretty much armor piercing rounds. For infantry I just use the regular HE rounds. For vehicles, I hit them with the HE then switch to AP. By that time, and IFV would be disabled and would only take 2-3 hits with HE to blow up (I'd still be at 65-80 hp). Tanks would take 12 AP rounds or so. Plus, since most of the time, if I'm in the IFV our team would be winning, so there's a lot of infantry around me, and they take shots at the enemy's vehicles too. So it takes less hits for me to finish them off.

It's literally several seconds before the vehicles disabled/blown up.


----------



## Joneszilla

I have unlocked the Thermal Optics for tanks...what button do I hit to use this sight? I asked this earlier and was told the 'c' button but it only puts me in 3rd person view. Any tank guys out there that can tell me? I literally tried every key on my keyboard....I am obviously doing something wrong.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527372*
> Going to suck for him once hes banned from Origin, banned from punkbuster, and have a dirty GUID.


Yep, I bet they are crying right now. They deserve it!
But they are still able to play on server without PB tho. Since it is only PB ban not Origin. I wish it takes into Origin account as well.

Those fools need to get lost.

It is so discouraging for everyone to play games with hackers.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527342*
> Already hacking the game. This is so pathetic. 45 kills within the first 2 minutes of the game. Sent Origin a screenshot and contacted them. Soon this punk will be taken care of.


There are a lot of people hacking since day one just check the leaderboards. Do they plan on banning them all in one go? It is pretty disgusting that they can still play on some servers that they aren't banned on


----------



## Ghost23

Had my first actual fun, lagless game.

No idea what I did but my FPS has been smooth as butter :S

God, that was more fun than I've had in a long time.


----------



## vltor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15527166*
> Amazon.com: Logitech Extreme 3D Pro Joystick (Silver/Black): Electronics


bought the logitech extreme 3d pro for $25 shipped on ebay


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15527539*
> Had my first actual fun, lagless game.
> 
> No idea what I did but my FPS has been smooth as butter :S
> 
> God, that was more fun than I've had in a long time.


Its awesome when everything comes together. I had an awesome game myself tonight. Playing rush and me and 1 guy in my squad were working together. Everyone else was off making smores or something. We make it to the final MCOM. I arm and get killed as our tix hit zero but my nade killed my killer as well. ( How many seconds past 0 tickets does the game go anyway? Seems like it should end as soon as counter reaches 0) The rest of the other team must have been off farming my team because we won. I wish I could fraps the awesome games. Every time I try to fraps a game I do horribly.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15526228*
> Engineer is the most useful class in Conquest, while Assault / Recon are really important in Rush where Spawn Point and getting tickets back / keeping people on the front matters. Engineers are definitely not useless.


Agreed. Between the extra explosives, AT rockets, and AT mines you can really hold some objectives even destroy a convoy. I put minds out like a crazy person always guarantees 2 kills at least.

Was fun sneaking up on a AA LAV and putting 2 mines in front and back then just waiting









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527612*
> Its awesome when everything comes together. I had an awesome game myself tonight. Playing rush and me and 1 guy in my squad were working together. Everyone else was off making smores or something. We make it to the final MCOM. I arm and get killed as our tix hit zero but my nade killed my killer as well. ( How many seconds past 0 tickets does the game go anyway? Seems like it should end as soon as counter reaches 0) The rest of the other team must have been off farming my team because we won. I wish I could fraps the awesome games. Every time I try to fraps a game I do horribly.


If they could just fix the hit reg back to how the alpha was, which was great for BF. It would be great because then when i put a quick 6 rounds burst into someone and transition to the next target they actually die lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527648*
> Agreed. Between the extra explosives, AT rockets, and AT mines you can really hold some objectives even destroy a convoy. I put minds out like a crazy person always guarantees 2 kills at least.
> 
> Was fun sneaking up on a AA LAV and putting 2 mines in front and back then just waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they could just fix the hit reg back to how the alpha was, which was great for BF. *It would be great because then when i put a quick 6 rounds burst into someone and transition to the next target they actually die lol.*


I've ran into 2 enemy before and fire on 1, think I've killed him and switch to the other to get them both before 1 gets me. Only to find somehow I didn't kill the 1st guy.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527675*
> I've ran into 2 enemy before and fire on 1, think I've killed him and switch to the other to get them both before 1 gets me. Only to find somehow I didn't kill the 1st guy.


Same here, it's so frustrating. I actually had a instance earlier today where i seriously emptied 3/4s a mag into a guy, game said it was hitting him. He had 50% health and wiped me out.. First thing they need to do is get the lag out. Then move forward from there.

Also not wild about EOD bots repairing tanks. Frankly i think it's BS. I know some will disagree but that's just how i see it. Then Road kills with the little spy drone?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla;15527426*
> I have unlocked the Thermal Optics for tanks...what button do I hit to use this sight? I asked this earlier and was told the 'c' button but it only puts me in 3rd person view. Any tank guys out there that can tell me? I literally tried every key on my keyboard....I am obviously doing something wrong.


Try C?


----------



## Blackops_2

Oh yeah anyone know how to engage Aircraft with the javelin? I can't figure it out. I've tried everything i could think of. I know it's able to because my chopper got smoked by one ingame.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fuloran1;15521273*
> I _knew_ I could hear that, I thought I was imagining things!


haha my friend hear it when we were playing on a empty server and we were like ***! thats creepy!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527776*
> Oh yeah anyone know how to engage Aircraft with the javelin? I can't figure it out. I've tried everything i could think of. I know it's able to because my chopper got smoked by one ingame.


Pretty sure Javelin require the SOFLAM from recon to lock on. I've been announcing I'm going to deploy SOFLAM to try and get an Engineer to use the Javelin but no luck so far. When I play as engi and try to use javelin no one knows what I'm talking about when I ask someone to deploy a SOFLAM.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527817*
> Pretty sure Javelin require the SOFLAM from recon to lock on. I've been announcing I'm going to deploy SOFLAM to try and get an Engineer to use the Javelin but no luck so far. When I play as engi and try to use javelin no one knows what I'm talking about when I ask someone to deploy a SOFLAM.


You seem to play tactically, add me on origin bro ; Ghost052395


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527776*
> Oh yeah anyone know how to engage Aircraft with the javelin? I can't figure it out. I've tried everything i could think of. I know it's able to because my chopper got smoked by one ingame.


You can only engage on aircraft if it is laser marked by one of your recon friend's device called SOFLAM. This requires teammate to cooperate with your javelin tools for aircraft.

I have one but pity no recon use the SOFLAM.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527776*
> Oh yeah anyone know how to engage Aircraft with the javelin? I can't figure it out. I've tried everything i could think of. I know it's able to because my chopper got smoked by one ingame.


A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15527834*
> You can only engage on aircraft if it is laser marked by one of your recon friend's device called SOFLAM. This requires teammate to cooperate with your javelin tools for aircraft.


I put 1 out at checkpoint on Caspian Border earlier and ran to rocks between antenae and checkpoint. Popped out the SOFLAM gadget ( looks just like the EOD bot gadget) and it put me into the SOFLAM view at checkpoint. You have to keep the laser on what you want the javelin to hit. Unfortunately so far no one I've been in game with knows /has or cares to help me out with the Javelin part of the equation lol. Its really situational too. Its hard to get it set up, get away and stay alive unless you do it early. No enemy tried to destroy mine yet though.I don't think most know what it is when/if they see it. 1st time I saw 1 I thought it was an enemies laser sight because if you look at it dead on it blinds you like that. Took me a minute to figure out what it was when I 1st saw 1.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527863*
> A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


It is strictly without SOFLAM then I have to agree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527889*
> I put 1 out at checkpoint on Caspian Border earlier and ran to rocks between antenae and checkpoint. Popped out the SOFLAM gadget ( looks just like the EOD bot gadget) and it put me into the SOFLAM view at checkpoint. You have to keep the laser on what you want the javelin to hit. Unfortunately so far no one I've been in game with knows /has or cares to help me out with the Javelin part of the equation lol. Its really situational too. Its hard to get it set up, get away and stay alive unless you do it early. No enemy tried to destroy mine yet though.I don't think most know what it is when/if they see it. 1st time I saw 1 I thought it was an enemies laser sight because if you look at it dead on it blinds you like that. Took me a minute to figure out what it was when I 1st saw 1.


The advantage of the SOFLAM is allowing to target tanks behind thick walls. Even if it is out of sight from your scan but it is not from the SOFLAM. I think. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527863*
> A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


First off...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15527834*
> You can only engage on aircraft if it is laser marked by one of your recon friend's device called SOFLAM. This requires teammate to cooperate with your javelin tools for aircraft.
> 
> I have one but pity no recon use the SOFLAM.


Second off, the Javelin is capable of engaging aircraft in direct attack mode. IW actually had it right.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527863*
> A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


I had a jet painted with the SOFLAM on Caspian so not sure thats true. Although it would be extremely hard to keep an aircraft painted long enough for an engi to take it down that way, but it seems possible.Highly unlikely, but possible. I kept the jet painted for a few seconds. It gives a different tone than the other AA rockets. O and Ghost23 you're already on my Origin friends list.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15527863*
> A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


I agree. Which is why i implied in game. I know the javelin isn't capable of such in reality. As i said i know it could be done because my chopper got shot down by one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527906*
> I had a jet painted with the SOFLAM on Caspian so not sure thats true. Although it would be extremely hard to keep an aircraft painted long enough for an engi to take it down that way, but it seems possible. I kept the jet painted for a few seconds. It gives a different tone than the other AA rockets.


Adding you Evil


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527911*
> Which is why i implied in game. I know the javelin isn't capable of such in reality. As i said i know it could be done because my chopper got shot down by one.










The Javelin IS capable in reality...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15527894*
> First off...
> 
> Second off, the Javelin is capable of engaging aircraft in direct attack mode. IW actually had it right.


You mean as direct like general RPG?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15527914*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin IS capable in reality...


My mistake then, didn't think it was.


----------



## Brulf

found these to be quite true lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15527911*
> I agree. Which is why i implied in game. I know the javelin isn't capable of such in reality. As i said i know it could be done because my chopper got shot down by one.
> 
> *Adding you Evil*


Cool. I'll be on tomorrow evening after classes. Maybe we can try the javelin thing out.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15527918*
> You mean as direct like general RPG?


The direct attack mode can be selected only after seeker cooldown and before lock-on. The gunner pushes the attack select (Labeled as ATTK SEL) switch on the right handgrip to change attack modes. In the direct attack mode, the missile flies on a more direct path to the target. The missile impacts and detonates on the side (front, rear, or flank) of the target. The minimum engagement distance is 65 meters.


----------



## Lune

I hate how you can have 7 or even 10 man squads because it's glitchy.. but they don't wanna give us 6 man squads.. stupid DICE. Sometimes there are not enough squads for everyone.. which is unacceptable


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15527947*
> The direct attack mode can be selected only after seeker cooldown and before lock-on. The gunner pushes the attack select (Labeled as ATTK SEL) switch on the right handgrip to change attack modes. In the direct attack mode, the missile flies on a more direct path to the target. The missile impacts and detonates on the side (front, rear, or flank) of the target. The minimum engagement distance is 65 meters.


Great to know, I actually never figured it out.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15527914*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Javelin IS capable in reality...


What are you talking about no it is not. Its an Anti Armor Weapon only. Uses GPS and IR to lock up on target.

Unless you are talking about its British counter part.....

Stingers are primary Surface to Air and there is alot more going on inside that seeker I assure you.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15527969*
> What are you talking about no it is not. Its an Anti Armor Weapon only. Uses GPS and IR to lock up on target.
> 
> Stingers are primary Surface to Air and there is alot more going on inside that seeker I assure you.


If need be the Javelin has the ability to engage helicopters in the direct-attack mode. It CAN.

And no, I'm talking about our FGM-148, not the British counter part.

To say the Javelin is an Anti Armor weapon only is false. The Javelin can also be used to engage bunkers and other fortifications.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow you are correct.
http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-21-94/appf.htm

Didnt know it could do that in Direct Fire mode. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15527941*
> Cool. I'll be on tomorrow evening after classes. Maybe we can try the javelin thing out.


Definitely.

*Edit:*Just saw the above.


----------



## Hawk777th

Check my post above go to bottom of page.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15528001*
> Definitely.
> 
> Looking up the javelin and i can't find anywhere where it says it can be used as a AA weapon? Without switching software and rounds seems it would be rather hard to do wouldn't it? Not trying to bicker just wondering. Were talking FGM-148 right?


The direct attack mode can be selected only after seeker cooldown and before lock-on. The gunner pushes the attack select (ATTK SEL) switch on the right handgrip to change attack modes. In the direct attack mode, the missile flies on a more direct path to the target. The missile impacts and detonates on the side (front, rear, or flank) of the target. The minimum engagement distance is 65 meters.

Also ; http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-21-94/appf.htm Bottom of the page
Quote:


> Because Javelin positions are selected to cover enemy armor avenues of approach, the medium-range fields of fire afforded by these positions also enable Javelin gunners to engage aircraft.
> 
> a. Weapons Control Status. The weapons control status established for air defense weapons applies to Javelin gunners, too. Unless ordered otherwise, gunners should fire in unit self-defense only; for example, only engage aircraft that are attacking friendly positions.
> 
> b. Self-Defense Engagements. A Javelin gunner can automatically engage an enemy helicopter that is attacking its position. The gunner's target engagement sequence is the same as against ground targets. The Javelin should be in the direct-attack mode when engaging helicopters. The rotors of the helicopter may interfere with the sensors of the missile in the top-attack mode and result in erratic flight of the missile and a target miss.


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor;15527565*
> bought the logitech extreme 3d pro for $25 shipped on ebay


Not bad!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15528019*
> The direct attack mode can be selected only after seeker cooldown and before lock-on. The gunner pushes the attack select (ATTK SEL) switch on the right handgrip to change attack modes. In the direct attack mode, the missile flies on a more direct path to the target. The missile impacts and detonates on the side (front, rear, or flank) of the target. The minimum engagement distance is 65 meters.
> 
> Also ; http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/library/policy/army/fm/3-21-94/appf.htm Bottom of the page


Yeah just saw the links. This thread moves so fast lol. Thanks for the link.

Back to problems with the game anyone feel the damage on rockets to tanks needs to be upped a tad? And especially rockets to vehicles. 2-3 SMAW/RPGs to take a vodnik/HMV down just sucks.


----------



## djriful

yeah i'll try it out tomorrow, it is getting late here.


----------



## EVILNOK

So...flashlights: Saw this on Reddit. DICE really is listening to us!


----------



## SkillzKillz

^LOL So true

Caspain Border and Noshahr Canals are now unbelievable bright


----------



## djriful

Well because the ozone layer is diminishing from all the war pollutions, therefore, we get to see bright sun and more radiations.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful;15528122*
> Well because the ozone layer is diminishing from all the war pollutions, therefore, we get to see bright sun and more radiations.


Wow this game is realistic!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Ok, heres my last posting of my BF3 performance benchmark results. This was two benchmarks using FRAPS either on foot and in tank on a full, 64 player Firestorm on eVGA's server. My evga GTX 570 SC @ 850/1700/1990 on stock voltage at 1920x1200 resolution. Large FPS spikes indicate deaths and being stuck at menu screens while waiting for respawn countdown

By disabling Blur effect, I gained a few extra FPS. I hate how any AA looks, it makes the game too "soft" IMO so both options are turned off

All in all, im real pleased at how my overclocked eVGA GTX 570 is running BF3 at stock voltage! Kudos to eVGA for making a great card for the price/performance value!


----------



## Bacheezi

Anyone else use the IRNV scope? Its AMAZING!


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15521222*
> Dude, Dice has some sick funny humor! On Seine Crossing if you listen carefully you hear a meow! its creepy!


Dude, I was playing with my window open, and Lubbock has tons of stray cats (students get cats and leave them outside when they leave for the holidays/summer - now they're strays), so I thought there was a stray cat near my house! At least I know I wasn't imagining things...


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian;15528662*
> Dude, I was playing with my window open, and Lubbock has tons of stray cats (students get cats and leave them outside when they leave for the holidays/summer - now they're strays), so I thought there was a stray cat near my house! At least I know I wasn't imagining things...


What really?


----------



## hstanford1

Even Dr Pepper thinks it's Battlefield: Bad Company 3
Source:http://www.drpepper.com/promotions/ea/rules/

PRIZES:

Unique Downloadable Content (DLC) for applicable EA games (games subject to change):

Fight Night 5 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Dead Space 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Need for Speed Shift 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Playfish ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
*Battlefield: Bad Company 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99*
Dr Pepper Football game ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
SSX Snowboarding ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Mass Effect 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
NFS 12 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Mass Effect 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Battlefield Heroes ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
The Sims 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Spore ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1;15528689*
> Even Dr Pepper thinks it's Battlefield: Bad Company 3
> Source:http://www.drpepper.com/promotions/ea/rules/
> 
> PRIZES:
> 
> Unique Downloadable Content (DLC) for applicable EA games (games subject to change):
> 
> Fight Night 5 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Dead Space 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Need for Speed Shift 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Playfish ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> *Battlefield: Bad Company 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99*
> Dr Pepper Football game ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> SSX Snowboarding ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Mass Effect 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> NFS 12 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Mass Effect 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Battlefield Heroes ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> The Sims 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Spore ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1;15528689*
> Even Dr Pepper thinks it's Battlefield: Bad Company 3
> Source:http://www.drpepper.com/promotions/ea/rules/
> 
> PRIZES:
> 
> Unique Downloadable Content (DLC) for applicable EA games (games subject to change):
> 
> Fight Night 5 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Dead Space 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Need for Speed Shift 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Playfish ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> *Battlefield: Bad Company 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99*
> Dr Pepper Football game ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> SSX Snowboarding ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Mass Effect 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> NFS 12 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Mass Effect 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Battlefield Heroes ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> The Sims 3 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Spore ARV: $0.99 - $9.99
> Battlefield: Bad Company 2 ARV: $0.99 - $9.99












Edit : LOL, @ the Friday Fun, Fun, Fun dogtag and the wolf-moon one xD I want these now.


----------



## hstanford1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15528809*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : LOL, @ the Friday Fun, Fun, Fun dogtag and the wolf-moon one xD I want these now.


Haha yeah I need to grab some more codes, but 20 oz bottles are nearly 2 dollars here, it's ridiculous. I got the Exclusive Camo, which looks sick, and the dinosaur dogtags. I actually chanced upon my OP while trying to see how to get free codes. Definitely not going to bother snail mailing for dogtags.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1;15528901*
> Haha yeah I need to grab some more codes, but 20 oz bottles are nearly 2 dollars here, it's ridiculous. I got the Exclusive Camo, which looks sick, and the dinosaur dogtags. I actually chanced upon my OP while trying to see how to get free codes. Definitely not going to bother snail mailing for dogtags.


I really want the camo, and all the tags.

-.- That's like $12 or so worth of soda.


----------



## dezahp

It's so frustrating trying to fly the heli with ******ed gunners and your jets doing nothing about the enemy air and getting constant locked on by mobile aa...sigh


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15528969*
> It's so frustrating trying to fly the heli with ******ed gunners and your jets doing nothing about the enemy air and getting constant locked on by mobile aa...sigh


welcome to the BF3 skies


----------



## Hexa

Anyone want to do some co-op with me? I've only been able to do the first mission so far b/c I can't fly the choppers lol. My name is Risenzealot in Origin, friend me up


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15528989*
> welcome to the BF3 skies


Always feels like I always get the short end of the stick when I want to fly helis :/


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15529117*
> Always feels like I always get the short end of the stick when I want to fly helis :/


well fly the co op mission for me please


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15528969*
> It's so frustrating trying to fly the heli with ******ed gunners and your jets doing nothing about the enemy air and getting constant locked on by mobile aa...sigh


I hear ya man. I usually hop in as a passenger with my stinger and shoot down the planes, bit of a suprise for the people in the planes/enemy helicopters lol.


----------



## linkin93




----------



## Kentan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15529310*


What on earth is that?







Haha.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Oh thank crud, after 14 hours i'm finally starting to get a feel for this game. At first I thought it was black ops and did a lot of noob run and gun, now i've figured out its more like run for cover and camp.









I'm also over the moon about the fact I just played for two hours straight without crashing to the desktop. Before tonight I was lucky to get through two rounds. All I did was disable upnp in my router and restarted it.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900;15529317*
> What on earth is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.


Singleplayer glitch by the looks of it


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15528917*
> I really want the camo, and all the tags.
> 
> -.- That's like $12 or so worth of soda.


I got the camo but when I try to claim my next code I keep getting a "problem has occurred please try again later" error. Anyone else had any trouble claiming codes there?


----------



## ignite

I got to say, 64 Player Metro is absolutely insane. The first 5 minutes feels like there's an earthquake with all the RPGs and hand grenades going off. Tough to get kills on that if you aren't Engineer. Then again, if you're Assault or Support, so many points from healing, defib and resupply.

Then I figured, "_if you can't beat 'em, join 'em_". I got like 700 points with 1 RPG. I don't even know how. It was 3-4 kills, kill assists and like 5 equipment destroys. Was a nice one


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15529906*
> I got to say, 64 Player Metro is absolutely insane. The first 5 minutes feels like there's an earthquake with all the RPGs and hand grenades going off. Tough to get kills on that if you aren't Engineer. Then again, if you're Assault or Support, so many points from healing, defib and resupply.
> 
> Then I figured, "_if you can't beat 'em, join 'em_". I got like 700 points with 1 RPG. I don't even know how. It was 3-4 kills, kill assists and like 5 equipment destroys. Was a nice one


I really relish seeing Metro loading on a 64 Conquest map. It makes a nice change from the more considered gameplay on the wider maps. I love having a half hour of insanity every once in a while.

Those are the sorts of rounds where I get maybe 2 kills, 15 deaths, and about 3000 points just from rezzing and healing.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15529932*
> I really relish seeing Metro loading on a 64 Conquest map. It makes a nice change from the more considered gameplay on the wider maps. I love having a half hour of insanity every once in a while.
> 
> Those are the sorts of rounds where I get maybe 2 kills, 15 deaths, and about 3000 points just from rezzing and healing.


For some reason, I actually enjoy Metro and Bazaar a lot. 32 Player though. 64 Player is great for getting some Support and Assault Ribbons though but way too chaotic. And it's like 75% Engineers.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite;15529966*
> For some reason, I actually enjoy Metro and Bazaar a lot. 32 Player though. 64 Player is great for getting some Support and Assault Ribbons though but way too chaotic. And it's like 75% Engineers.


I like them both too. And I would go so far as to say I enjoy them slightly more on 64, but I reckon DICE need to make them a bit bigger or they'll be dropped from the map rotation by 64 player server admins, as I understand most people hate them.

I just like the chaos once in a while. It's insane. But if every map was like that, I wouldn't play the game.


----------



## Nano2

Can somebody confirm once and for all; does Origin scan(or have the right) all the files on your computer? I have read many threads but nobody seems quite sure about the answer.

And please don't reply with "I've got nothing to hide so I don't mind". Well I do! Companies(and the government) will keep on pushing more and more because we lay down and let them. You might as well let someone install a camera in your shower as you have nothing to hide. Adults(and children) have a right to a certain level of privacy, and these companies show little regard for that.

Apparently Origin changed their policy, but some say that it still scans what it wants. Answers?


----------



## Scrappy

Just had an amazing round















I think I should be given a tank every round.

I'm tw1tch175 btw


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


Can somebody confirm once and for all; does Origin scan(or have the right) all the files on your computer? I have read many threads but nobody seems quite sure about the answer.

And please don't reply with "I've got nothing to hide so I don't mind". Well I do! Companies(and the government) will keep on pushing more and more because we lay down and let them. You might as well let someone install a camera in your shower as you have nothing to hide. Adults(and children) have a right to a certain level of privacy, and these companies show little regard for that.

Apparently Origin changed their policy, but some say that it still scans what it wants. Answers?


Someone on here checked it a while back and it just sees what you've got installed in program files, pretty much the same sort of information that Steam retrieves for the hardware survey. Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Someone posted way back that Origin was just scanning the program files folder IIRC


----------



## rogueblade

Why are there 64 player Rush maps? stupid


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


Can somebody confirm once and for all; does Origin scan(or have the right) all the files on your computer? I have read many threads but nobody seems quite sure about the answer.

And please don't reply with "I've got nothing to hide so I don't mind". Well I do! Companies(and the government) will keep on pushing more and more because we lay down and let them. You might as well let someone install a camera in your shower as you have nothing to hide. Adults(and children) have a right to a certain level of privacy, and these companies show little regard for that.

Apparently Origin changed their policy, but some say that it still scans what it wants. Answers?


It's unclear if Origin scans your hard drive and reports back, but there is provision for it in the EULA, IIRC.

If you have a problem with it, the solution is simple: Don't install Origin. No-one is forcing you to install it. Sure, you'll miss out on some games, but the company won't be able to pry through your stuff.

It's a binary choice, one or the other. You can't have both, and if you think that is unfair, well, such is life.

I'm not being dimissive, but in the era of Facebook, the notion of privacy is changing.

Also:

Quote:



You might as well let someone install a camera in your shower as you have nothing to hide.


Posting things like this makes you out to be an idiot, which I'm sure you're not. Be reasonable, not hysterical.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15530169*
> Why are there 64 player Rush maps? stupid


You know what worse... I've been into one 64 players RUSH with 50 tickets... The attackers never win. Never ever win once. It's just gun & run fight like hell.


----------



## rogueblade

This makes me so so so pissed off, any doubts I have with this game are a result of this:

_"DICE admits Battlefield 3 lead platform 'switched to consoles' mid-development"_
http://www.computerandvideogames.com/324517/battlefield-3-lead-platform-switched-to-consoles-mid-development/


----------



## Nano2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


Posting things like this makes you out to be an idiot, which I'm sure you're not. Be reasonable, not hysterical.


No it doesn't. The principle is the same if you read what I referenced beforehand. This is the exact reason why I don't have a facebook account. But I think I'll get a new computer to play this on, I'm far too skeptical about Origin.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I guess it helps when flying jets to have the flares mapped to a button.









I kept wondering why the flares wouldnt deploy after button mashing....


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;15530223*
> This makes me so so so pissed off, any doubts I have with this game are a result of this:
> 
> _"DICE admits Battlefield 3 lead platform 'switched to consoles' mid-development"_
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/324517/battlefield-3-lead-platform-switched-to-consoles-mid-development/


Dude, reword. As lead in production means the team to focus on.
Battlefield 3 is a multi platform game and they have to focus and shared on each platform to make sure they manage to release on time.

This doesn't meant, they ditch PC and go for Console and Console port back to PC. NO...

PC was first to worked on base on Frostbite engine. Then they started to port over to console as becoming the lead as soon the PC is hitting the final stage of development.

The review of the website is a bull. They wanted attention by using "admit". "Admit" of what? There is someone waiting an answer from DICE? What? Someone suspecting DICE is hating PC? Huh?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


No it doesn't. The principle is the same if you read what I referenced beforehand. This is the exact reason why I don't have a facebook account. But I think I'll get a new computer to play this on, I'm far too skeptical about Origin.


Your arguments bear more weight if you keep them reasonable. Equating spying on a computer hard disk with spying on someone in the shower isn't reasonable which therefore weakens your overall point.

I don't disagree with you, I would much prefer if Origin just did what it was supposed to do, but I weighed the pros and cons (Pros: No hard drive scanning, Cons: No pew pew), and decided to use Origin. I'd advise anyone else to do the same thing, and would encourage EA to be more open about things, or require permission a la Steam.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


You know what worse... I've been into one 64 players RUSH with 50 tickets... The attackers never win. Never ever win once. It's just gun & run fight like hell.


i think 64 player rush would be fine if they just adjusted the ticket count accordingly. they definitely need to up the count. also I know as of right now my friend with a dedicated box with bf3 servers is unable to adjust a lot of the settings. he cant change ticket count, add reserved slots, or do instant vehicle respawn, amongst other things.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


This makes me so so so pissed off, any doubts I have with this game are a result of this:

_"DICE admits Battlefield 3 lead platform 'switched to consoles' mid-development"_
http://www.computerandvideogames.com...d-development/


LOL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Troedsson*

We said originally that the PC was the lead SKU of the game, but in mid-production we switched to console as lead platform to make sure we could get all the versions done for release


what he meant to say was...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Troedsson*

We said originally that the PC was the lead SKU of the game to build enormous hype and it worked! Once we got all the PC pre-orders we didn't need to waste any more of our time.



Ah well, they are all liars these days. BF3 is still one of the better FPS to date. Imagine what it would have been if they would have kept the PC the lead dev.


----------



## hydropwnics

no wonder the 64 player servers run like complete ****


----------



## BradleyW

This is why the graphics don't look much better than the beta. They switched to consoles. Screw them!


----------



## snoball

If they seriously swapped to consoles...IDK!

You know this comparison was coming!

BF3:
New Engine
Madden Anim. 
New Mechanics
Years of Development
The list can continue.

MW3:
Copy/Paste some features out of every CoD made to date and call it new.








Don't hate!

I still have WAY more fun with BF3. Only issue is my Co Op is always crashing.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Is anyone really that surprised if they did switch the lead to consoles?

I've argued this point on other forums. To begin, I want to make it clear I am talking about DICE, not EA.

DICE want to make money. That is their driving aim. It weighs more heavily in their decision making process than their internal design team, than the Battlefield community or their own personal preferences.

They do not want to make a game that is beloved by millions of gamers all over the world.

They want to make a game that will make lots and lots of money, and *ideally* be beloved by millions of people.

More money in ensuring console sales than PC sales.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15527218*
> Today has been a pisser day for being a pilot, all I've gotten is crap loads of stinger camping jerks and or people who just hover in chopper and spam heat seekers at me.


same here :/

stupid


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15530492*
> MW3:
> Copy/Paste some features out of every CoD made to date and call it new.


You have a good point lol. MW2 is basically $60 DLC for MW1, MW3 is basically $60 DLC for MW2 which is DLC for MW1


----------



## Scrappy

DLC inception!!


----------



## snoball

If EA/DICE made DLC for $20 I would buy it. Has to be something like this:
3 Co Op Missions
3 MP Maps
Some Vehicles
Maybe a gun or two.

BRING BACK EXPANSIONS!!


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I really don't care when,where,or if they changed the development focus. This is how I see things. I care about if they improved upon the last version of battlefield. I think overall the game play is better, and the sound and graphics are way better. Once the server rubber banding and other issues are resolved, I think the game will be great.

I also think the game is more addicting than bc2, I don't remember losing 3 hours in bc2 the way I do in BF3.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


----------



## fuloran1

I think BF3 is by far the most balanced of the BF games so far. Everything has a counter and you need good tactics to succeed.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


Really? I'll have to give this a try, even with multi-gpu setups?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


As long as there is vsync on there will always be mouse lag.


----------



## Johnsen

Okay, I have searched the net for days and didnt want to bother you guys with it, but I still cant launch battlefield. I have come as far as to the Error seems to be that when it tryes to DL the release date package, it doesnt really do it. Atlest that what I hav noticed, and so have many other with the same issue.

I have done everything.

Driver sweeping, reinstall, disable any anti virus, running the game as admin and im not under influenze under the "tm" failur.

So now, I give up, I have no clue of where to go from here... Anyone?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


Easy for you to say when you got a couple of 6990's


----------



## Tiger S.

I did everything and waited for a week.. Fresh install of win 7 and it is gold.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Really? I'll have to give this a try, even with multi-gpu setups?










I've been running the game with vsync on since release and have not noticed any issues with my SLI setup. Works great from what I can tell.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15525086*
> I'm expecting the big patch that will come out to include a lot of fixes. If you keep up with the Twitter they're seriously marking down every complaint/request and at least appear to be taking it ALL into consideration.
> 
> DICE seems very very keen on pleasing the community and keeping this game alive.


Problem is if it's anything like BF2, some of the patches to "please the community" will ruin it for others. (for example the patch which made you only able to spawn on squad leader). I'll be scared every time a major patch comes out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28;15526011*
> Except for the fact that Caspian is the best map


Caspian is my least favorite map lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf;15526117*
> A team full of engineers spamming rockets down the alleyway really doesn't achieve alot either, reminds me of quake 3 sometimes.


Totally reminds me of quake lol, I can't stand it.

Side note, I have no idea how you're supposed to survive in jets. I take off and I have 2 jets, 2 helicopters, and ground units targeting me immediately. Seriously, the lock tone starts the second my wheels are up. I use up my flares on the first lock and then I'm screwed. I feel like they made jets far too vulnerable or I'm just completely missing something about how to be evasive. At least in choppers you can use the terrain to hide and easily identify where enemy fire is coming from, not to mention land and repair (of course that's more reference from BC2, now when I'm in a chopper a jet takes me out immediately). UGH


----------



## Yvese

For those bored at work, I have the full co-op campaign in 1200p up now:

  
 You Tube  



 
The co-op has a lot of potential. I hope they add more that's FREE a long with free maps like in BC2.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15530780*
> For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


I've been running it for a while now and it works great! I get smooth gameplay and my GPU runs a lot cooler! I get no input lag, and if I do it's no noticeable...


----------



## hydropwnics

anyone have trouble on the sniper mission for coop i think its hte 2nd to last one. me and my buddy played it like 8 times in a row the other night and we kept sniping the guys in the bus with the hostages and they'd like die then pop up a few seconds later and kill the hostages and we'd fail, I think it was seriously glitching. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


anyone have trouble on the sniper mission for coop i think its hte 2nd to last one. me and my buddy played it like 8 times in a row the other night and we kept sniping the guys in the bus with the hostages and they'd like die then pop up a few seconds later and kill the hostages and we'd fail, I think it was seriously glitching. anyone else have this problem?


Make sure your squad throws the flash bangs before you try shooting them and make sure you get both in each bus, worked just fine for me.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15531170*
> Make sure your squad throws the flash bangs before you try shooting them and make sure you get both in each bus, worked just fine for me.


yea i had waited for the flashbangs to go off, the first time i went through the mission i got by that part fine then messed up towards hte end and then coudlnt get past that first part like 6 times in a row. maybe ill try again tonight, i want to get some of hte coop guns unlocked.


----------



## Wbroach23

Does it run in DX11 or 9 still not sure how to check lol.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Does it run in DX11 or 9 still not sure how to check lol.


Game runs in either DX10 or DX11 depending on what your gpu is capable of.


----------



## Wbroach23

Ok just curious cause the Beta was in DX9 like Crysis 2 wasnt it?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*


Ok just curious cause the Beta was in DX9 like Crysis 2 wasnt it?


Beta was DX11 I believe, but supposedly did not have all the features turned on for Ultra. That is what I remember hearing anyway. As far as I know, DX9 does not exist for this game on PC.


----------



## Wbroach23

hmm ok well I was ill informed some one told me while we were playing the Beta it Was DX9, lol not that it matters it runs DX11 on my Rig


----------



## snow cakes

The TV missles on the attack helicopters is bugged god damit.....they either bounce right off the target, or blow up when they hit but don't do any damage.... they needa fix this asap


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


No it doesn't. The principle is the same if you read what I referenced beforehand. This is the exact reason why I don't have a facebook account. But I think I'll get a new computer to play this on, I'm far too skeptical about Origin.


LOL.

Installing software, agreeing to EULA, and letting it scan your files is NOT the same principle as letting the government install video cameras in your personal bathroom. The equivalent would be letting *EA* install video cameras in your bathroom.


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone get a flickering green screen now and again and flashing textures?
I also get mad flashing when looking at hill tops. I also have an issue were everything flashing when i look through my sniper scope from 300 metres away or more.

Does nayone else have these issues?
I get them with SLI on and off. Tested both cards on their own. Same issue.


----------



## Scrappy

Yup, all known issues that many people have.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

Does anyone have the pc freeze after few minutes after getting in game ? any news about a fix or nvidia beta drivers ?

I only get the freeze in SLI, one card is fine.


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq*


Does anyone have the pc freeze after few minutes after getting in game ? any news about a fix or nvidia beta drivers ?

I only get the freeze in SLI, one card is fine.


Just curious but have you checked if your Vcore is the same for both GPU's when in SLI...? If not my games would insta crash. Still havent figured out why one card is 0.931v and the other 1.013







... anyway check it out, could be the solution to your problem.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just unlocked everything for engy except the freaking SIG. Why do i have to play Co-op to unlock that? Stupid if you ask me.


----------



## Faisal11iraq

They have different Vcore, but when i got the 2nd card i had problem because MSI AB was setting same Vcore for both and had to disable manual Vcore setting in MSI AB that fixed my crashing.

How come BF3 freezes if i don't have the same Vcore ?


----------



## viperxz713

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does anyone get a flickering green screen now and again and flashing textures?
I also get mad flashing when looking at hill tops. I also have an issue were everything flashing when i look through my sniper scope from 300 metres away or more.

Does nayone else have these issues?
I get them with SLI on and off. Tested both cards on their own. Same issue.


Happened last night for the first time only during some big explosions right when the game started. Lasted 30 seconds, then all was well.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


LOL.

Installing software, agreeing to EULA, and letting it scan your files is NOT the same principle as letting the government install video cameras in your personal bathroom. The equivalent would be letting *EA* install video cameras in your bathroom.










EA wouldn't want to do that to most of our bathrooms I'm sure lol 








Slightly OT but had to


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Just unlocked everything for engy except the freaking SIG. Why do i have to play Co-op to unlock that? Stupid if you ask me.


I agree. Obvious effort to make us play Co-op. I want the G3a3 so bad but I need like 441000 Co-op points


----------



## Esotericrj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faisal11iraq*


They have different Vcore, but when i got the 2nd card i had problem because MSI AB was setting same Vcore for both and had to disable manual Vcore setting in MSI AB that fixed my crashing.

How come BF3 freezes if i don't have the same Vcore ?


Strange. In my case maybe it was just that my card was undervolted and crashing but I bumped both to 1.013 at stock speeds and it solved my issues for all 3D applications. I used Nvidia Inspector I believe it was to check and set my voltages. If you want to... try matching the Vcores and see if it works?


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I agree. Obvious effort to make us play Co-op. I want the G3a3 so bad but I need like 441000 Co-op points










yea i want to get the SG553 for the engineer but i need like 300,000 more points.









anyone notice and differences with their AMD cards with these new 11.10 drivers in BF3?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


yea i want to get the SG553 for the engineer but i need like 300,000 more points.










I want the SIG also and the G36c for that matter but I rarely play as Engineer. That in itself pisses me off but I guess thats just how it is... If only they would give the Engineer a medpack I'd be the happiest person ever.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I want the SIG also but I rarely play as Engineer. That in itself pisses me off but I guess thats just how it is... If only they would give the Engineer a medpack I'd be the happiest person ever.


u cant have everything







the one thing I wish you could get eventually as an engineer is a launcher that would lock-on to both air and land vehicles


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Does anyone get a flickering green screen now and again and flashing textures?
I also get mad flashing when looking at hill tops. I also have an issue were everything flashing when i look through my sniper scope from 300 metres away or more.

Does nayone else have these issues?
I get them with SLI on and off. Tested both cards on their own. Same issue.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Yup, all known issues that many people have.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *viperxz713*


Happened last night for the first time only during some big explosions right when the game started. Lasted 30 seconds, then all was well.


Can anyone else confirm?
The flashing could be corruption. Nvidia stated something about this.


----------



## [email protected]

Really? You have a source on that green flashing issue? If it's happening to everyone does that mean we install the drivers wrong or the driver itself is kinda crap?


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DBEAU*


I agree. Obvious effort to make us play Co-op. I want the G3a3 so bad but I need like 441000 Co-op points










Yeah the amount of co-op points way above any of the points required for the MP unlocks. It's retarted


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


As long as there is vsync on there will always be mouse lag.


Wrong, not when the game is natively designed to use triple buffering. And yes, even with Quad-Crossfire it runs great. As a former competitive FPS player, I know input lag. Vsync on without triple buffering is unplayable. With triple buffering, its stellar.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can anyone else confirm?
The flashing could be corruption. Nvidia stated something about this.


Nope, have it here also at random times, its a game glitch, alot of people have it. Wait for a patch like everything else


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Really? You have a source on that green flashing issue? If it's happening to everyone does that mean we install the drivers wrong or the driver itself is kinda crap?


It is a game issue because i had the exact same issue with AMD. As for the flickering textures from a distance, that's extremely anoying.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Can anyone else confirm?
The flashing could be corruption. Nvidia stated something about this.


I've had some screen flickering on AMD cards too. It doesn't happen too often though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I've had some screen flickering on AMD cards too. It doesn't happen too often though.


Screen flicker as in the whole screen or are you talking about the map flickering when your at a distance from it?

If i am very far away from something, it flickers like crazy. So when am in the hills sniping, the whole map flickers like mad through the scope.


----------



## djriful

I'm 100,000 points away from the weapon I wanted.

And for flickering? I don't see any in 11.10 CAP4


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


I'm 100,000 points away from the weapon I wanted.

And for flickering? I don't see any in 11.10 CAP4


I heard Nvidia say something about shadow corruption on the latest nvidia drivers. This could be what am seeing.


----------



## rogueblade

Has this already been posted here:

  
 You Tube


----------



## BradleyW

I've never seen that map before?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I've never seen that map before?


It's Damavand Peak, but you only see that portion on Rush mode.


----------



## Tiger S.

90 bans today alone.. must be some bad hacks going around. Just played with one, he will get his.. He was 200 kills-10d in 2 games.. please.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for the info.
So anyone else have flickering at a distance?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Thanks for the info.
So anyone else have flickering at a distance?


A little bit. In my case, it has to do with xfire. Worse for me is the problem where the longer I play, the worse my performance gets to the point where I have to re-boot my PC.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


A little bit. In my case, it has to do with xfire. Worse for me is the problem where the longer I play, the worse my performance gets to the point where I have to re-boot my PC.


I asked EA about the flicker. They told me to clean my temp files using disk clean.


----------



## hydropwnics

I really havent had any issues with my xfire running 11.10 prev 3 and the 11.9 CAP4 profiles. Everything has been really smooth. I am probably going to install the 11.10 final driver build this evening.


----------



## razaice

Wow I just checked it out for the hell of it, and this game looks great even on low settings. They really did a good job on this one.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razaice*


Wow I just checked it out for the hell of it, and this game looks great even on low settings. They really did a good job on this one.


they did a terrible job on balancing and map designing.


----------



## djriful

Not sure if posted already but here goes:

  
 You Tube


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *BradleyW*   Screen flicker as in the whole screen or are you talking about the map flickering when your at a distance from it?

If i am very far away from something, it flickers like crazy. So when am in the hills sniping, the whole map flickers like mad through the scope.  
Oh no. It did that in the beta for me though. I just get white flickering in the middle of the screen every once in awhile.

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*   Oh yeah anyone know how to engage Aircraft with the javelin? I can't figure it out. I've tried everything i could think of. I know it's able to because my chopper got smoked by one ingame.  
SOFLAM and helo pilots that have Paint Target spec selected can make any air/ground target lockable by the Javelin, Tank guided rocket(Arrmac?) or the gunner's guided rocket(Hellfire).

edit: check out 1:20, Javelin locks onto Jets just fine.
  
 You Tube


----------



## Ghost23

Just killed 7 people with one M320 40 mike mike on Grand Bazaar Hardcore xD


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


they did a terrible job on balancing and map designing.


Yes and no, most server have auto-balancing off so it ends up every skilled player stack up on one team leaving the other to get run over. People on the losing side will keep on losing and leave. New player comes in like me most of the time end up joining run over team with 1/5 0/5 objective and no way to recover in time before the tickets die.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


For those of you that didn't know, BF3's Vsync uses real tripple buffering so you can turn it on and not have the typical Vsync input lag. It caps your FPS, prevents screen tearing and is nice and smooth and quick.


I just tried playing with VSYNC, and as expected, I do get Input Lag in the mouse, as with any other game.

Maybe you won't notice it, but I just can't play with this, it is very slight input lag, way less than other games, but still unplayable to me.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Yes and no, most server have auto-balancing off so it ends up every skilled player stack up on one team leaving the other to get run over. People on the losing side will keep on losing and leave. New player comes in like me most of the time end up joining run over team with 1/5 0/5 objective and no way to recover in time before the tickets die.


autobalancing in multiplayer games just means if its 16 on 10 3 ppl (usually newest to join)get switched over. unfortunately they don't do it by level so you'll see in games a lot of 20+ ppl on one side and a lot of under lvl5 ppl on the other. its silly.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Yes and no, most server have auto-balancing off so it ends up every skilled player stack up on one team leaving the other to get run over. People on the losing side will keep on losing and leave. New player comes in like me most of the time end up joining run over team with 1/5 0/5 objective and no way to recover in time before the tickets die.


The problem with auto balancing is when you get auto balanced away from your friend(s) and then have a painful experience trying to get back on the same team. Worst case is when you start on opposite teams, one player moves over and then is auto balanced back later and then you're stuck unless you rejoin the server.

Being in a party doesn't protect you from auto-balancing apart right?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


autobalancing in multiplayer games just means if its 16 on 10 3 ppl (usually newest to join)get switched over. unfortunately they don't do it by level so you'll see in games a lot of 20+ ppl on one side and a lot of under lvl5 ppl on the other. its silly.


Balancing by level wouldn't make sense as a high level does not equal high skill, especially when the game has been out for awhile. Secondly this would make the issue I complained about above happen even more often.


----------



## adamwzl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Yeah the amount of co-op points way above any of the points required for the MP unlocks. It's retarted











not really.. Each time I've played a coop map on hard I come away with 12k points. Just do that like 40 more times


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


It is a game issue because i had the exact same issue with AMD. As for the flickering textures from a distance, that's extremely anoying.


What fixes that texture flickering (black, usually at the top of the screen...) for me is doing alt+enter two times. It's weird, because it's consistently two times that it takes to make it go away. Let the picture within the game come up though in the window before going back into full screen each time though. This is what works for me. Worth a shot.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*


What fixes that texture flickering (black, usually at the top of the screen...) for me is doing alt+enter two times. It's weird, because it's consistently two times that it takes to make it go away. Let the picture within the game come up though in the window before going back into full screen each time though. This is what works for me. Worth a shot.


Ok i will see what i can do








Cheers.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


I just get white flickering in the middle of the screen every once in awhile.


Been getting that white flickering in the middle as well, or more precisely about 1/3 up from the bottom. Very annoying when it happens, only fix is to restart the game. Seems to happen every few game starts.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok i will see what i can do








Cheers.


Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Tokkan

Well I love playing as engie and tearing down vehicles with my Stinger missiles and the M15 mine but the thing is, I waste so much time taking down vehicles and being inside vehicles destroying other vehicles... that my K/D ratio is completely awfull...
There should be a counter for vehicles cause everytime I "destroy" a vehicle in this game Im not killing any1 unless they wish to die lol.


----------



## Cotton

Which guns are best to invest in as an Engineer?

Currently I am using accessorized versions of the starter guns waiting for the A-91 to unlock.

Is the SCAR worth the time? I didn't really seem to care for it for its "meh" long range accuracy. The starter guns seem to have better range.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*


90 bans today alone.. must be some bad hacks going around. Just played with one, he will get his.. He was 200 kills-10d in 2 games.. please.

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


Not trying to hate, but...

Anyone notice a trend? 90%+ countries that hack are not US....


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cotton*


Which guns are best to invest in as an Engineer?

Currently I am using accessorized versions of the starter guns waiting for the A-91 to unlock.

Is the SCAR worth the time? I didn't really seem to care for it for its "meh" long range accuracy. The starter guns seem to have better range.


I thought the M4A1 silenced was the best of all of them, I dropped that for the UMP-45 though when it became available.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NateN34*


Not trying to hate, but...

Anyone notice a trend? 90%+ countries that hack are not US....


You might not be trying to hate but by the assumption you are making it seems that US should be 90% of the world population








Ofc that most people that hack arent in the US, the US is not everything ya kno?
This aint a hate response also, just pointing out the obvious
 








Y U NO PLAY @ OVERCLOCK.NET SERVER D:


----------



## kcuestag

This is how I am playing the game right now;










i7 2600k @ 4.8GHz HT OFF (To remove stuttering, then back ON for [email protected]) and GPU's at stock.

I get an average of 80-100fps with minimums of 73fps and maximum of 160fps, the game is running great maxed out, I am in love with these GTX580's.


----------



## doc2142

me and my friend can't play co op together, everytime he invites me or I invite him to the co op game and it just gives us the screen where it says waiting for leader to start the game. However, the person that is the leader doesn't have that button. Any idea?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is how I am playing the game right now;










i7 2600k @ 4.8GHz HT OFF (To remove stuttering, then back ON for [email protected]) and GPU's at stock.

I get an average of 80-100fps with minimums of 73fps and maximum of 160fps, the game is running great maxed out, I am in love with these GTX580's.


You don't really need 2 gtx 580's to max ultra. A single GTX 580 can do that too but of course more headroom on a extra card is handy. I bet multiplayer is amazing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You don't really need 2 gtx 580's to max ultra. A single GTX 580 can do that too but of course more headroom on a extra card is handy. I bet multiplayer is amazing.


It runs amazing! I am in love with this game.


----------



## kdrxone

Well, amazon.co.uk really messed my pre-order up and i'm stuck reading your posts guys, also watching vids and looking at msgs on my screen stating that people i know are playing


----------



## Exostenza

I just wanted everyone too know that if you have realtek onboard audio and are experiencing crashing/freezing/BSOD it is because of punkbuster and realtek conflicting. The easiest thing to do is uninstall all realtek and audio related drivers, disable it in the bios and go out and get a 30 dollar audio card. This will ensure you don't have any problems in the future as the same thing happened with BFBC2.

I went through a lot of trouble trying to get it to work on my LAN rig thinking some of the hardware was not stable enough for BF3, but it ended up being the onboard audio. What a waste of time that was!


----------



## kcuestag

I heard of some friends who got the game from Amazon.co.uk and there was no cd-key inside.


----------



## Lune

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...2599272492802/

:<


----------



## Mebby

Any way of making the text box smaller? Well annoying taking up a good half of the screen.


----------



## olli3

Anyone running this game on a Q6600? I'm considering buying a new GPU and playing this but if it doesn't run silky smooth I'm not that interested. I can't stand any performance issues with a multiplayer game.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok i have flickering when the level is loading. I also have massive brown lines flickering everywhere when SLI is enabled. Is it the game or my hardware?

Tested on single player, max out, no motion blur, operation Guillestone.


Anyone found a fix?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Citra*


Anyone found a fix?


Yes. Had to reseat the SLI bridge.


----------



## kdrxone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *olli3*


Anyone running this game on a Q6600? I'm considering buying a new GPU and playing this but if it doesn't run silky smooth I'm not that interested. I can't stand any performance issues with a multiplayer game.


I can probably give you an answer if i get my copy tomorrow delivered. There are quite a few people here who play it with a q6600. I did play the Beta tho but i can't remember what it ran like.


----------



## Heavy MG

Anyone else getting crashes/freezing in single player?


----------



## Clawbog

I play on the medium preset @ 55-60 fps with my 460. Am I missing out much?


----------



## Cotton

I run it on my 2600k and on my E8500.

No slow downs at Ultra with either chip (HT disabled, have not tried enabling).


----------



## BradleyW

Just so you all know, am uploading a video to show you the flicker issue i get.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Well I love playing as engie and tearing down vehicles with my Stinger missiles and the M15 mine but the thing is, I waste so much time taking down vehicles and being inside vehicles destroying other vehicles... that my K/D ratio is completely awfull...
There should be a counter for vehicles cause everytime I "destroy" a vehicle in this game Im not killing any1 unless they wish to die lol.


Which is why a player should be judged on points per minute and not kd ratio. Its so easy to get high kd for example by sitting in the us spawn on Tehran highway with a sniper rifle. You will get loads of kills but you aren't really helping to cap the flags much if at all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This is how I am playing the game right now;










i7 2600k @ 4.8GHz HT OFF (To remove stuttering, then back ON for [email protected]) and GPU's at stock.

I get an average of 80-100fps with minimums of 73fps and maximum of 160fps, the game is running great maxed out, I am in love with these GTX580's.


Even my gtx560's can play with high frames and no graphics stutter. Haven't measured them but its really smooth. Seems like the requirements turned out not to be as high as dice initially claimed ... the whole no system yet exists which can max this game ... bit of an exaggeration in hindsight. The situation was a lot worse when Crisis came out.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It runs amazing! I am in love with this game.











It runs fine for me as well. BUT. The server timeout disconnects partway through a match is beyond infuriating. Oh,I see you're 20-2 and about to turn the tide for your team by taking the deciding objective after some hard work, so's here's battleblog.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


It runs fine for me as well. BUT. The server timeout disconnects partway through a match is beyond infuriating. Oh,I see you're 20-2 and about to turn the tide for your team by taking the deciding objective after some hard work, so's here's battleblog.


Did you disable upnp on your pc and router? I had been dropping to desktop constantly until I disabled upnp last night. Played for a couple of hours solid on one server with no disconnects start doing that.

Idk if it will help you but might be worth a shot.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Citra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Yes. Had to reseat the SLI bridge.


Just tried it and it didn't work. :/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


Did you disable upnp on your pc and router? I had been dropping to desktop constantly until I disabled upnp last night. Played for a couple of hours solid on one server with no disconnects start doing that.

Idk if it will help you but might be worth a shot.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.



Hrm, no I havn't changed any settings. I will look into it, thanks. It only happens every once in awhile almost always on a full server which leads me to believe it's on the server side.

The trouble shooting guide for this game is turning out to be phone book thick. It's like a mini game in itself.


----------



## MAXKILLS

I Just want to know when each muti game starts why Everyone is boxed-in together like a "herd of cattle" untill the game timer expires, then runs like hell to get going, Me First , Me First, to the tank,jet, buggy, Ect...

Some guy just could not figure out that 2 people were allready in a tank and he was still trying to get in front , but the tank kept pushing him to the next waypoint, just helarious....


----------



## BradleyW

Ok everyone look at my video. In the sniper scope, you will eb able to see that everything is flickering such as the building for example. Plus you can see the green flicker issue. Does anyone experience exactly what's shown on my video?

  
 You Tube  



 
 Thank you everyone so much!


----------



## Vikhr

Yep, looks exactly like how it ran for me in the alpha/beta and how it runs for me now.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Ok everyone look at my video. In the sniper scope, you will eb able to see that everything is flickering such as the building for example. Plus you can see the green flicker issue. Does anyone experience exactly what's shown on my video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjyL4cUyfE8

Thank you everyone so much!


Yes I have that aswell.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


I Just want to know when each muti game starts why Everyone is boxed-in together like a "herd of cattle" untill the game timer expires, then runs like hell to get going, Me First , Me First, to the tank,jet, buggy, Ect...

*Some guy just could not figure out that 2 people were allready in a tank and he was still trying to get in front , but the tank kept pushing him to the next waypoint, just helarious.*...



Sounds like they knew what they were doing. It's a smart way to travel when you lose out on getting into a vehicle. I've had team mates push me on purpose. Well either that or trying to run me over. The one spawn in the Canals map has way to few vehicles and a really long run.


----------



## GrandMax

Anyone want to play tonight?

Add me Gr4ndMax. Join our platoon NiTF.

http://www.notinthefacegaming.com/

This game is just so epic.

By the way, testing without desktop composition to see if I can crank up msaa past 2x.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Thanks for the reply, I find this game really fun, more challanging than Bad Company 2. I am glad they made the maps larger.

But you are rite, long run to fun.....hehe

That was my point, get to the vehicals first or walk son....hehe

see ya!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vikhr*


Yep, looks exactly like how it ran for me in the alpha/beta and how it runs for me now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*


Yes I have that aswell.


Just to confirm, you both get the flickering buildings and objects just like the video?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just to confirm, you both get the flickering buildings and objects just like the video?











 hehe, I get it every once in awhile too, but it happens so infrequently and doesn't detract from the gameplay so it's not worth complaining about at this time. Maybe a year from now if it still happens. It's a common, well known issue.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Just to confirm, you both get the flickering buildings and objects just like the video?











Im getting flickering also on distant objects, but I only notice it when Im on a scope... Already tried to check if I see it flying but couldnt see it...
I ignored it, hopefully a patch fix it?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


hehe, I get it every once in awhile too, but it happens so infrequently and doesn't detract from the gameplay so it's not worth complaining about at this time. Maybe a year from now if it still happens. It's a common, well known issue.


I am a very long range sniper, as you can see from my marksmen points. I am affected by it greatly. I've seen it far worse than that on the video i made.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tokkan*


Im getting flickering also on distant objects, but I only notice it when Im on a scope... Already tried to check if I see it flying but couldnt see it...
I ignored it, hopefully a patch fix it?


Yeah i saw a tiny bit when i ejected from the jet but that's all.


----------



## MAXKILLS

Does anyone know the frequency of the flickering? I am trying not to induce a seizure. Maybe I can look at a strobe light instead....


----------



## kcuestag

I never use the RCON class, so I'm not really bothered by this issue.


----------



## himynamesnoah

Is marksmen points you're farthest headshot kill?
My farthest headshot is 725m with an SV-98


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


A javlin is not capable of locking onto a aircraft. It is strictly a anti armor weapon. Thats only in CoD can a javlin lock onto a aircraft. Activision/ Infinity ward are stupid.


A fighter jet is a little far fetched, but in real life a Javelin can be used on a chopper, depending on it's air speed and altitude.

I've shot down choppers in the BST









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Ghost23

I'm kinda confused how my system went from dipping to 40-50 during intense action, and even lower with 4x msaa / HBAO, to a constant 60 fps with 4xmsaa and HBAO :s All I did was reinstall a driver, perhaps it didn't install right the first time?


----------



## Zackcy

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *djriful*   Make sure you have no one around you when you play BF3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRRLyf2sywA  
Haha that was epic









Also this:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *himynamesnoah*


Is marksmen points you're farthest headshot kill?
My farthest headshot is 725m with an SV-98










Lol wow, in what map? and from where to where?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


*I am a very long range sniper*, as you can see from my marksmen points. I am affected by it greatly. I've seen it far worse than that on the video i made.

.


 Oh, sorry to hear that. No sympathy here.


----------



## Herophobic

Ok please help me understand/explain some things.. I'm noob in jets/helis.

1. I get in a jet, I see the controls (1,2 primary/secondary weapon, F switch weapon, space shoot, X counter measures) but the only thing that seems usable to me is the space button fire with which I can shoot... birds?. 1/2/F/X doesnt seem to do anything.

2. I get in a heli, see the controls, nearly same as jet and the only thing here working is the X counter measures button with which I can... celebrate new year?


----------



## MAXKILLS

Are jets really the same size as helis?

Why do the multiplayers eyes look , left right left right , over and over , ect....

lazy eye! hehe


----------



## Lune

Oh well.. joined Kcuestag's server to "fill it up" but that's never a good idea


----------



## jackeyjoe




----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


Thanks for the reply, I find this game really fun, more challanging than Bad Company 2. I am glad they made the maps larger.

But you are rite, long run to fun.....hehe

That was my point, get to the vehicals first or walk son....hehe

see ya!


To me it seems like the run is not as bad add in battlefield 2.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *himynamesnoah*


Is marksmen points you're farthest headshot kill?
My farthest headshot is 725m with an SV-98










Yeah i got 555 with the SV 98. Great sniper!


----------



## MAXKILLS

Is there a way to eject from the jet without getting sucked into the engine?
I keep getting killed that way...?


----------



## MAXKILLS

I allso dont like laser pointers bouncing off the winshild of the jet when I am flying , blinds me and I end up crashing. We have to put an end to pointing lasers at aircraft.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Plus you can see the green flicker issue.


Haha, you're awesome bro. I always get flack @ LAN's or w/ friends because I notice the flicker, stutter, or disgusting fuzz on someone's brand new pentile rgbg screen of nasty. Yes, I get the green flicker too.









Not sure if posted yet, but...

Contemporary Graphics Accelerators in Battlefield 3
-Xbit Labs

Edit: Also, a big giant FU to those of you posting...Awe...waaaaa...look how bad I am with my .9 K/D ratio...awe...waaaaa...I'm only rank 25....awe...waaaa. Eat this:


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Oh well.. joined Kcuestag's server to "fill it up" but that's never a good idea



















Nice score. What's the name of the server?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olli3;15535014*
> Anyone running this game on a Q6600? I'm considering buying a new GPU and playing this but if it doesn't run silky smooth I'm not that interested. I can't stand any performance issues with a multiplayer game.


Runs VERY well on a Q6600 at 3.4GHz here.


----------



## himynamesnoah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan;15535719*
> Lol wow, in what map? and from where to where?


I think it was Operation Firestorm. It was right after I unlocked the 12x scope, and it was from I think one of the big mountains to a checkpoint. I don't really remember though.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15536104*
> Runs VERY well on a Q6600 at 3.4GHz here.


whats ur origin?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15536009*
> Nice score. What's the name of the server?


29-0? I call hack. You should be dying then it's legit.

Ok can anyone check my picture. Look at his gloves and see the shadow on the right side? I see that a lot on my guns sometimes in dark areas. Is this HBAO? Making sure it's not ghosting effect is it?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fbmowner

I think i give up on BF3 until somehow its fixed. Ive done all i can on my end after days of research and had a stretch of hope after a reinstall and update, but it didnt last long.. BF3 Has stopped working" is my only single problem with this game, but it becomes to much after it happens every 2 - 45 minutes ANY time i play. Other then that...awesome f'ing game and i wish i could enjoy it to the fullest.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner;15536209*
> I think i give up on BF3 until somehow its fixed. Ive done all i can on my end after days of research and had a stretch of hope after a reinstall and update, but it didnt last long.. BF3 Has stopped working" is my only single problem with this game, but it becomes to much after it happens every 2 - 45 minutes ANY time i play. Other then that...awesome f'ing game and i wish i could enjoy it to the fullest.


U NEED TO ANNOY THEM. Till they fix it. Call them and everything dude.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15533479*
> I just tried playing with VSYNC, and as expected, I do get Input Lag in the mouse, as with any other game.
> 
> Maybe you won't notice it, but I just can't play with this, it is very slight input lag, way less than other games, but still unplayable to me.


Placebo..


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15536160*
> 29-0? I call hack. You should be dying then it's legit.
> 
> Ok can anyone check my picture. Look at his gloves and see the shadow on the right side? I see that a lot on my guns sometimes in dark areas. Is this HBAO? Making sure it's not ghosting effect is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I guess you don't know who is FourTwoFour (Lune) do you? right...

He's a GSN professional gamer.


----------



## iamlongtime

Found a way of finishing games if you get the "disconnected from server/timed out" error all the time. Right at the beginning jump out and back in again I have finished every game like this, I never said it was a fix but you can finish the games and only miss a few seconds of it right at the start.








Done th PB and BF3(tm) fix's and run as ADMIN but to no avail.








This game would be the dogs nutz too!


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15536160*
> Is this HBAO?


It is


----------



## crizthakidd

weird hack out that when u kill somoene ur screen goes to them lmao. so u can follow them around but ur guy wont be anywhere its just a screen following the opposing player and i had to suicide to get my body back lmao


----------



## CallsignVega

Just for the record, mortar spam from some newb camping his spawn is one of the stupidest ideas ever put into an FPS...


----------



## furmark

aww was just hammering some realy hard team then dc


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536372*
> Just for the record, mortar spam from some newb camping his spawn is one of the stupidest ideas ever put into an FPS...


What's with people complaining about Mortars? Deploy after he shoots, shoot the spotted Mortar, while it's flying towards him just take ur mortar in ur hands and move away... continue with the new targets. Btw, only bad players die from mortars. I've only died once by mortar and I've been playing a lot


----------



## ZaG

do you all agree with this guys view of battlefield 3?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlqaihFYZ44[/ame]


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536372*
> Just for the record, mortar spam from some newb camping his spawn is one of the stupidest ideas ever put into an FPS...


Hehe, I do this sometimes. Siene crossing is the only map I do it on though. Clearing out the bridges and camping spots can win the game! Fight fire with fire if you are so annoyed. Some servers have spotting turned off to make it really difficult to kill anyone but nooby campers who hide or congregate in known areas.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15536402*
> What's with people complaining about Mortars? Deploy after he shoots, shoot the spotted Mortar, while it's flying towards him just take ur mortar in ur hands and move away... continue with the new targets. Btw, only bad players die from mortars. I've only died once by mortar and I've been playing a lot


lol ok. Its a huge annoyance especially in urban maps where half the opposing team is mortaring. Real hard skill to master, I think a monkey could click on little icons on a map. Worthless game play feature.


----------



## aliveisalive

Post good hardcore servers.... Go!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15536402*
> What's with people complaining about Mortars? Deploy after he shoots, shoot the spotted Mortar, while it's flying towards him just take ur mortar in ur hands and move away... continue with the new targets. Btw, only bad players die from mortars. I've only died once by mortar and I've been playing a lot


I'm a horrible player that usually goes negative and even I don't get killed from mortars lol.


----------



## svaalbard

how the **** do you play with friends on battle log. this is the gayest experience of my life. So much rage atm.

i am trying to join a server wtih my brother, and he doesnt see my invite, and when he forms a party and does the party join - there is no execution - it just hangs there.

******* waste of 120$


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15536549*
> how the **** do you play with friends on battle log. this is the gayest experience of my life. So much rage atm.


Open the COM center, add friend, join game?I did it last night an it put me right in their squad. Start a new squad in game if necessary.


----------



## BradleyW

I agree that it feels as though your the only one and it's up to you wether or not the team wins. I am the same. I go around capping flags and i am running left right and centre. Nobody else cares. They just shoot rocks and bunny hop around a fallen tree.

Edit: On that video, does anyone think that the guy sounds like Vincent D'onofrio?


----------



## svaalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15536580*
> Open the COM center, add friend, join game?I did it last night an it put me right in their squad. Start a new squad in game if necessary.


I create a party, select a server, do the join server - join with party option.

Nothing happens.

Great **** dice.


----------



## crizthakidd

what do you guys recommend my loadout be with a scar-h acessory wise


----------



## hout17

I have two copies of bf3 for PC. Can I load the other copy on my other computer and run it at the same time as the other one since it will be tied to my origin account?

Hopefully yes otherwise I will be getting rid of my other copy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536511*
> lol ok. Its a huge annoyance especially in urban maps where half the opposing team is mortaring. Real hard skill to master, I think a monkey could click on little icons on a map. Worthless game play feature.


We had 3 going last night and I agree, it was a bit much. If I see one already firing and there isn't a vehicle that needs to be taken out, I pack up and hit the front lines. It's a lot of fun when there is 10 orange triangles in one small area though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17;15536660*
> I have two copies of bf3 for PC. Can I load the other copy on my other computer and run it at the same time as the other one since it will be tied to my origin account?
> 
> Hopefully yes otherwise I will be getting rid of my other copy.


I would think you would need a second account. I'm not seeing the issue with that here. Maybe essplain?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaG;15536445*
> do you all agree with this guys view of battlefield 3?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JlqaihFYZ44


I see what he means, but bf3 was never a competitive game for me. I'm keeping the competitive play for Counter-Strike.









I still do play Bf3 how I think it's supposed to be played (To win). But I never see anyone else doing so. Everyone's always doing their own thing. Medics don't revive, engineers don't repair, support doesn't support. FFFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15536628*
> what do you guys recommend my loadout be with a scar-h acessory wise


Depends on the map and your play style. The invr scope is useful just about everywhere if you have it unlocked. It's a mid/short range weapon. The issue with scopes though is if you are forced to engage in close combat, scoping in to shoot accurately takes time and get's you killed unless you get the drop on your opponent, but on the other hand it extends range a bit. Shooting from the hip with a carbine is pretty useless.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd;15536628*
> what do you guys recommend my loadout be with a scar-h acessory wise


Don't use that horrible weapon until they fix it.


----------



## gspin2k1

Hey Guys couple noob questions:

1) I bought one copy of BF3, can I install the same copy (and use the same account) on my work PC and home PC, assuming I am NOT using both at the same time?

2) Any good recommendations on key bindings? Right now the standard ones feel so close together that it's hard make fluid motions. I'm real new at this game or any games of the type.

3) Any recommendations for noobs like myself to get better at this game other than just keep playing and practice not dying so much?

4) When looking up servers, sometimes the ping for the servers load, sometimes they don't. Or do they all eventually load, and it just takes a while?


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15536731*
> I would think you would need a second account. I'm not seeing the issue with that here. Maybe essplain?


Do you know if it's ok to create more than one origin account then?


----------



## CallsignVega

I'll say, I've had a much better time in BC2 versus BF3. In BC2, it was all about the close in action and squad play. It was more competitive.

In BF3 it seems like they try to do everything and do nothing well.

A game of huge maps with individuals running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Stuff like jets and mortars are gimmicky distractions. They went *WAY* overboard on stupid shock and awe effects like the sun blinding your screen in half the map, ridiculous "effects" blurring up your vision, huge overuse of smoke, obscurations, stupid head bob every time joe, dick and harry set off an explosion on the map. Worthless recon class.

When I am playing it just feels like DICE wants to drop me in some horrible Micheal Bay movie instead of a competitive and fun FPS.

Anyone else have similar thoughts?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15536945*
> Don't use that horrible weapon until they fix it.


why is it horrible i love it


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536372*
> Just for the record, mortar spam from some newb camping his spawn is one of the stupidest ideas ever put into an FPS...


stop complaining and keep moving your S so you won't get own by some "newb"


----------



## Lune

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15536946*
> Hey Guys couple noob questions:
> 
> 1) I bought one copy of BF3, can I install the same copy (and use the same account) on my work PC and home PC, assuming I am NOT using both at the same time?
> 
> 2) Any good recommendations on key bindings? Right now the standard ones feel so close together that it's hard make fluid motions. I'm real new at this game or any games of the type.
> 
> 3) Any recommendations for noobs like myself to get better at this game other than just keep playing and practice not dying so much?
> 
> 4) When looking up servers, sometimes the ping for the servers load, sometimes they don't. Or do they all eventually load, and it just takes a while?


1. You can use the same account, you can have 1 million friends logged in your Origin at the same time unlike Steam.

4. Give it 10 seconds then spam the list by ping button there on the right









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17;15536956*
> Do you know if it's ok to create more than one origin account then?


You can have more than 1, don't worry


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536991*
> I'll say, I've had a much better time in BC2 versus BF3. In BC2, it was all about the close in action and squad play. It was more competitive.
> 
> In BF3 it seems like they try to do everything and do nothing well.
> 
> A game of huge maps with individuals running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Stuff like jets and mortars are gimmicky distractions. They went *WAY* overboard on stupid shock and awe effects like the sun blinding your screen in half the map, ridiculous "effects" blurring up your vision, huge overuse of smoke, obscurations, stupid head bob every time joe, dick and harry set off an explosion on the map. Worthless recon class.
> 
> When I am playing it just feels like DICE wants to drop me in some horrible Micheal Bay movie instead of a competitive and fun FPS.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts?


Sounds like CS is for you.


----------



## JAM3S121

playing bf3 with my generator going.

the nor eastor on east coast knocked our power out.. can't stop me from fraggin


----------



## bl1nk

I am in absolute love with TDM, so much fun.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15536992*
> why is it horrible i love it


seems as if i got overlooked but why is the Scar H horrible Lune?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15537076*
> I am in absolute love with TDM, so much fun.


well spawn point need a fix.. lol


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> 1. You can use the same account, you can have 1 million friends logged in your Origin at the same time unlike Steam.


guru3d found the limit to be somewhere near 10.










Source;
http://www.guru3d.com/article/battlefield-3-vga-and-cpu-performance-benchmark-test/3


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15537076*
> I am in absolute love with TDM, so much fun.


Agree ,a lot better than keep getting bump in metro or stuck in hallway by your teammates


----------



## bl1nk

Not to mention its boosting my W/L ratio by a TON, check out the latest battle reports:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/d0ntbl1nk/

Get a decent friend or two and you can win all day long.. I think I lost like 3 matches in 4 hours or so.


----------



## Clawbog

Now that I think about it... I think BC2 had more squad play with strangers then BF3. I haven't played on the OCN server, is it better then pubs?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15536549*
> how the **** do you play with friends on battle log. this is the gayest experience of my life. So much rage atm.
> 
> i am trying to join a server wtih my brother, and he doesnt see my invite, and when he forms a party and does the party join - there is no execution - it just hangs there.
> 
> ******* waste of 120$


Make sure all of your Virus software and pop up blockers are not blocking stuff... mine was so when my friend would send me an invite in chrome I would not get it...


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536991*
> I'll say, I've had a much better time in BC2 versus BF3. In BC2, it was all about the close in action and squad play. It was more competitive.
> 
> In BF3 it seems like they try to do everything and do nothing well.
> 
> A game of huge maps with individuals running around like chickens with their heads cut off. Stuff like jets and mortars are gimmicky distractions. They went *WAY* overboard on stupid shock and awe effects like the sun blinding your screen in half the map, ridiculous "effects" blurring up your vision, huge overuse of smoke, obscurations, stupid head bob every time joe, dick and harry set off an explosion on the map. Worthless recon class.
> 
> When I am playing it just feels like DICE wants to drop me in some horrible Micheal Bay movie instead of a competitive and fun FPS.
> 
> Anyone else have similar thoughts?


I feel the same way. Tanks are about the only vehicles they got right. Jets and helicopters don't last long at all because of all the mobile AA, and the votnick drives as slow as a prius.

They murdered vehicular combat introducing the vehicle perk system. No, I shouldn't have to switch weapons to use the coaxial MG on the tank, or the minigun in the jet. My second mouse button worked perfectly fine in BF2. Its just idiotic.

Also, every light in the game is blinding, tons of weapons are unbalanced, takes half of a magazine to kill people yet it seems like you die as soon as someone looks at you, hand guns are almost useless, the maps are surprisingly claustrophobic despite them being the "largest ever," the spawn UI is completely backwards, there is no ping displayed on the score board, and squad system is about 5 steps back from BF2.

As much as I enjoy BF3, it feels diluted, unfinished, and unworthy of being touted as the "true successor of BF2." I'm all for evolution of the series, but taking features away and making things counter-intuitive is not evolution.

I've tried to keep an optimistic attitude as the OP, but I'm not going to be a cheerleader.


----------



## BillOhio

How many missions in the campaign?

edit: NM, it's 12.


----------



## gspin2k1

Any recommendations on what key bind you guys use for Crouch and crawl? need to try different ones out.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15537506*
> Any recommendations on what key bind you guys use for Crouch and crawl? need to try different ones out.


Try Alt for prone, and Ctrl for crouch. It will take a bit of time to get used to, but it is much better than what most people use. Note: this works best with a WASD layout, where shift is sprint.

If anyone wants get 5k points a minute in CO-OP, add M4V3R1CK72


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15536372*
> Just for the record, mortar spam from some newb camping his spawn is one of the stupidest ideas ever put into an FPS...


Pretty much how I feel. Just complete absurdity on how its in the game.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15537561*
> Pretty much how I feel. Just complete absurdity on how its in the game.


It reminds me of the Mortar Strike killstreak in Black Ops. So it is really a PITA


----------



## furmark

i use E for prone crouch is spacebar C is jump


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15537615*
> i use E for prone crouch is spacebar C is jump


Nice troll.


----------



## jchon930

when the heck did a queue system start for servers, you can now wait in line!


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15537506*
> Any recommendations on what key bind you guys use for Crouch and crawl? need to try different ones out.


alt for prone, c for crouch.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15536945*
> Don't use that horrible weapon until they fix it.


Actually the scar isn't that bad of a weapon anymore Lune. I noticed that when I used it since the release it felt a lot different from the beta and much better. It's just not very good at long range which it shouldn't be anyways otherwise it's a pretty decent gun.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15537618*
> Nice troll.


im not trolling


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Whatsup guys? the R7 server side patch just came out and I could use some help populating my server. Its located in Tx, but I havent had any lag problems. Server is called "Bloodsport". fill free to check it out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15536160*
> 29-0? I call hack. You should be dying then it's legit.
> 
> Ok can anyone check my picture. Look at his gloves and see the shadow on the right side? I see that a lot on my guns sometimes in dark areas. Is this HBAO? Making sure it's not ghosting effect is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ignore the comment about the guy with so many kills. I want someone to tell me if the graphics are normal for this guy's glove on my monitor? This is a result of HBAO correct? Not ghosting?


----------



## importflip

Just noticed that there are some servers that allow queuing.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15537840*
> Ignore the comment about the guy with so many kills. I want someone to tell me if the graphics are normal for this guy's glove on my monitor? This is a result of HBAO correct? Not ghosting?


YES, those are normal graphics... someone did answer you a few pages back.


----------



## CallsignVega

What I'll never understand in this game is it will take two sniper rifle rounds to kill someone yet some guy with a machine gun will spray in your general direction and you are dead in one bullet.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15537506*
> Any recommendations on what key bind you guys use for Crouch and crawl? need to try different ones out.


on my mx518 I have knife and reload on my two thumb buttons. prone in mouse roller press. crouch is the same ctrl


----------



## Bigspender

I'm getting tired of this game crashing saying I'm out of memory. WTH i have 8 gb how is this possible!?!?!. AHHHH!!! It always crashes when I'm doing good.


----------



## Kreeker

Seems like servers load a lot faster with the new server side patch?


----------



## matrices

This ******* bull**** where you're automatically tossed onto the losing team with 10 seconds left and take a loss really needs to stop. I hopped servers trying to find one amenable to trying beam scanning + radar guided missile and it was **** after ****.

Best part is that the weapon is completely worthless without someone doing the designating for you on the ground (unless the enemy pilots and AA went to sleep). Fat chance, that, in pubbieville.

Even after I cleared the enemy clown pilots in literally 45 seconds, they respawn in another 40 seconds so there's no ******* time to just mosy about at 20 mph to lock and fire.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15537506*
> Any recommendations on what key bind you guys use for Crouch and crawl? need to try different ones out.


I *C* for crouch and *Z* for crawl/prone. Hell, I use *F* for right turn cause *D* is uncomfortable for my finger. Been that way since I can remember, so mine is WASF


----------



## Ovrclck

Anyone using a Logitech g13? So much easier then your standard keyboard.









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender;15537954*
> I'm getting tired of this game crashing saying I'm out of memory. WTH i have 8 gb how is this possible!?!?!. AHHHH!!! It always crashes when I'm doing good.


Enable pagefile.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15537960*
> Seems like servers load a lot faster with the new server side patch?


Sorry for the question,but what patch?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango;15538063*
> Sorry for the question,but what patch?


Was called R5 or R6 [These may be the ones server owners had to download, it may be different] or something, it was serverside, you as a player didn't have to download or anything.


----------



## labbu63

why does coop not start for me?


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

So what game modes are you guys noticing giving the most points? I played team DM and it seemed like the points to time for completion ratio is better then conquest.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15538081*
> Was called R5 or R6 [These may be the ones server owners had to download, it may be different] or something, it was serverside, you as a player didn't have to download or anything.


Thank you.


----------



## tailstrike

Set up my G13 last night for this - took awhile but with the new software for it - it's great. Put this with my Razer Naga Epic and im all set.

Just gotta figure out a layout for vehicle and flying and it should be all sweet.

May even upload/export a copy of the layout i use if anyone wants it.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeckerDontPlay;15538090*
> So what game modes are you guys noticing giving the most points? I played team DM and it seemed like the points to time for completion ratio is better then conquest.


I think TDM gives the most SPM but I play Battlefield purely for CQ and nothing else.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15538089*
> why does coop not start for me?


If you have an Anti-Virus, try disabling it before opening your browser. Avast interfered with the battlelog plugin for me, and disabling it works as a temporary solution.


----------



## CallsignVega

Now I am getting BF3.exe has stopped working on the third game map every time. Anyone know if there is a fix?


----------



## svaalbard

This game really is nto that great....


----------



## dezahp

Free dogtags from Alienware if anyone is interested.

http://www.alienwarearena.com/account/my-giveaway-keys/

edit: just got mine and the dogtag is pretty lame. oh well


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris;15538021*
> Anyone using a Logitech g13?


I'm resisting the urge to get a Steelseries Merc Stealth keyboard.


----------



## Modus

Man, the maps are just awful. only decent ones are Caspian Border, Damavand Peak, and Kharg Island. everything else is like a CoD map except for Firestorm...it's just a empty field and a small portion of buildings.

Hit boxes are messed up. I prone behind cover and still get killed. I had more fun in BC2 tbh...


----------



## kiwiasian

Wow, flying the jet is mad hard from the start when you don't have flares. I just unlocked the flares and right when you have those you start progressing through the upgrades really fast. I literally unlocked stealth and heat seekers in the past hour, whereas I've been working about a week just to get flares.


----------



## Noize_Unit

why are most ppl terrible at this game, i dont get it.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15538709*
> why are most ppl terrible at this game, i don't get it.


IDK man, I am terrible at CoD and BFBC2. For some reason i get P1-4 every time with this game.


----------



## tailstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;15538669*
> I'm resisting the urge to get a Steelseries Merc Stealth keyboard.


Get a G13 instead - they are great. The setup is so much easier now with the new software.

Bought mine after looking at a whole lot of other things and have never looked back.

Your wrists and fingers will thank you.


----------



## djriful

wow this is getting out of hand. I just hopped on to a server full of 3d spot hack. Generally wherever I go they end up following up to me and nail me. Not like they are going to shoot thru walls because in that case. We would suspect as a hack.

The whole team was getting owned and tanks from like 500meters away I just peak out behind a building or hill. The tank start aim at me from like 500 meters away. That's just bull.

Tank was ready to shoot as soon I expose myself.


----------



## Hawk777th

What is the deal with this patch...

Im sorry but where the heck is it. Could they fix a couple small things at a time to keep us going.

Its now been a week, and dont tell me they didn't know about the issues beforehand.

64 Laggggg.
Battlelog boots SP instead of MP.
Crashes.
Green/White Flashes.
Server Issues.
ETC.

Hacks! There are so many people hacking its unreal! And PB only has a couple of hundred on the ban list. Ugg need better modded servers at minimum.

Said we would be getting patch then nothing... Heck they even said the patch would Buff Jets SMGs. What about all of the problems! Some people cant even play the game still and they are worried about balance lol!

Sorry not trying to gripe but seems like we have been left out in the cold. Heck even Rage a much smaller title was patched in less than two days after launch. BF3 one of the biggest most well funded games out there nothing but rumors of a patch.









I am well aware of the problems BF titles have had at launch and they always will. But I have not seen much in the way of oh we are having issues on PC and are going to be getting it fixed.

Until they patch this mess I give up. Sorry to rant just am frustrated nothing has been done about day one issues.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15538819*
> What is the deal with this patch...
> 
> Im sorry but where the heck is it. Could they fix a couple small things at a time to keep us going.
> 
> Its now been a week, and dont tell me they didn't know about the issues beforehand.
> 
> 64 Laggggg.
> Battlelog boots SP instead of MP.
> Crashes.
> Green/White Flashes.
> Server Issues.
> ETC.
> 
> Hacks! There are so many people hacking its unreal! And PB only has a couple of hundred on the ban list. Ugg need better modded servers at minimum.
> 
> Said we would be getting patch then nothing... Heck they even said the patch would Buff Jets SMGs. What about all of the problems!
> 
> Sorry not trying to gripe but seems like we have been left out in the cold. Heck even Rage a much smaller title was patched in less than two days after launch. BF3 one of the biggest most well funded games out there nothing but rumors of a patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am well aware of the problems BF titles have had at launch and they always will. But I have not seen much in the way of oh we are having issues on PC and are going to be getting it fixed.
> 
> Until they patch this mess I give up. Sorry to rant just am frustrated nothing has been done about day one issues.


I'm not having any of the issues you mentioned, except for the server lag. But that is not in our control. Uh, have you tried reinstalling drivers?

Also could you elaborate on the Battlelog booting SP/MP bug. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15538866*
> I'm not having any of the issues you mentioned, except for the server lag. But that is not in our control. Uh, have you tried reinstalling drivers?
> 
> Also could you elaborate on the Battlelog booting SP/MP bug. I've never seen that one before.


Please dont be so narrow minded. Just because you dont have the issues doesnt mean they dont exist. I am not having all of these issues just a few of them. This is stuff being reported by my friends and the larger community.

Just read the Official Forums or back through this thread there is a ton of game breaking crap that needs patched and nothing has been done so far.

It is common for battlelog to launch you into single player instead of multi.

So you join a game in multi it loads level next thing you know you are in Single Player Watching Intro Videos. Its not even booting the correct exe.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15538260*
> If you have an Anti-Virus, try disabling it before opening your browser. Avast interfered with the battlelog plugin for me, and disabling it works as a temporary solution.


oh ok ill do that good thing it didnt work today though my friends first impressions changed after playing this game with me today cause we were kicking ass and i guided him on how to use his weapons


----------



## CallsignVega

I've found out that playing recon in hardcore mode is completely pointless as it still takes two slow shots for you to kill someone yet machine-gun fire tears you a new hole in an instant.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz;15537872*
> YES, those are normal graphics... someone did answer you a few pages back.


OK thanks i thought something was wrong.


----------



## Crag

just played the game , not to good on my 5830

but the game is good overall

although the could have asked for real Arabic people to help in this game , being Arabic man i could not do anything but laughing at the stupid signs in the streets:lachen:


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag;15539165*
> just played the game , not to good on my 5830
> 
> but the game is good overall
> 
> although the could have asked for real Arabic people to help in this game , being Arabic man i could not do anything but laughing at the stupid signs in the streets:lachen:


LOL what do they say on the signs though?


----------



## Crag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15539194*
> LOL what do they say on the signs though?


until now i didn't see any kind of swearing (just played the game)
but they have the worst grammars i have ever seen

when someone writes Arabic in separate letters , you know then that the guy who did this has NO idea what he is doing

properly he had some words in his mind and opened Google Translator and did the job there


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices;15538005*
> This ******* bull**** where you're automatically tossed onto the losing team with 10 seconds left and take a loss really needs to stop. I hopped servers trying to find one amenable to trying beam scanning + radar guided missile and it was **** after ****.
> 
> Best part is that the weapon is completely worthless without someone doing the designating for you on the ground (unless the enemy pilots and AA went to sleep). Fat chance, that, in pubbieville.
> 
> Even after I cleared the enemy clown pilots in literally 45 seconds, they respawn in another 40 seconds so there's no ******* time to just mosy about at 20 mph to lock and fire.


This is why there shouldn't be a record counting score. it only encourages team stacking and most pub rush games are a guaranteed loss if you're attackers.

i was at .92 yesterday and after playing rush 4 times today im at .48....


----------



## CallsignVega

I just have to laugh how in this game people spray full auto machine guns and assault rifles from 100+ meters away and they are incredibly accurate with a few perks they just mow people down.


----------



## gspin2k1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15538709*
> why are most ppl terrible at this game, i dont get it.


I'm brand new to the game, I'm pretty damn bad.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539356*
> I just have to laugh how in this game people spray full auto machine guns and assault rifles from 100+ meters away and they are incredibly accurate with a few perks they just mow people down.


Hell sometimes my Semi-auto fire isn't accurate at all at a distance or fails to register to hit. I've never just gone full auto and been able to reliably kill someone at 100m, 50m sure but not 100m. Can't even get burst to work at a decent range. First shot lands then the rest miss, which is realistic but Semi-auto isn't effective over range. I honestly think they altered the damage model with some basis on range. When hits register i can do a quick 3 round semi auto quick shoot in close quarters and people fall. Then it takes almost a whole mag to repeat that instant even if your shooting at distance and taking slow shots.

Sniper recoil drastically needs to be increased, it's absurd for a sniper to be able to put 8 rds consecutively even near a person 500m and on.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just found out tanks can be killed from 100% with a few second quick gun run from a plane.

This game is about to get uninstalled, it is _that_ bad... This is the least amount of fun I've had in an FPS in ages.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15538709*
> why are most ppl terrible at this game, i dont get it.


I'm awful at all shooters.

Proof:


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539577*
> I just found out tanks can be killed from 100% with a few second quick gun run from a plane.
> 
> This game is about to get uninstalled, it is _that_ bad... This is the least amount of fun I've had in an FPS in ages.


We playing the same game? It takes two strafes with the main gun just to disable it. And all 14 rocket pods to disable it then another round.

Is there a patch i missed or something


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539577*
> I just found out tanks can be killed from 100% with a few second quick gun run from a plane.
> 
> This game is about to get uninstalled, it is _that_ bad... This is the least amount of fun I've had in an FPS in ages.


If BF3 is the only game you have on your Origin account then give it to me. I'll make good use of it.


----------



## Shaded War

Does anyone want to play the Co-op with me? I havent gotten to try it yet.


----------



## raven117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539577*
> I just found out tanks can be killed from 100% with a few second quick gun run from a plane.
> 
> This game is about to get uninstalled, it is _that_ bad... This is the least amount of fun I've had in an FPS in ages.


Well i heard this is coming out, might suit you better...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539577*
> I just found out tanks can be killed from 100% with a few second quick gun run from a plane.
> 
> This game is about to get uninstalled, it is _that_ bad... This is the least amount of fun I've had in an FPS in ages.


Man... what else do you expect from an A10? Of course it is going to be like that.. that's where your team comes it and takes it down or keeps it away / high. A10 has been like that since the BETA. You can take a tank in 1 or 2 seconds down (yes, destroy it, not disable it) and idk whats with people saying rocket pods can't destroy a tank : / Aim properly and with all 14 you can destroy it


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15539758*
> Man... what else do you expect from an A10? Of course it is going to be like that.. that's where your team comes it and takes it down or keeps it away / high. A10 has been like that since the BETA. You can take a tank in 1 or 2 seconds down (yes, destroy it, not disable it) and idk whats with people saying rocket pods can't destroy a tank : / Aim properly and with all 14 you can destroy it


What map is the A10 on lune? I must've missed something all i've seen are the su-35 and the f-18.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15539844*
> What map is the A10 on lune? I must've missed something all i've seen are the su-35 and the f-18.


It's Rush only

Caspian Border

Kharg Island

Operation Firestorm


----------



## CallsignVega

I don't really think we should bring "realism" into a game in which someone with an M249 can spray you from half way across the map and insta-kill you.

I would have thought a tank would last longer than two seconds against a plane in a game. When you are in the tank and a plane is on a gun run, the tank moves so ridiculously slow that you are dead no matter what you do if the pilot is any decent.


----------



## Shatterist

If I recall correctly, it's a rush only plane, and way better than the two fighters...That gun is something else.


----------



## djriful

I got annoyed of engineer ATM too much cons as I progress further down the road. Javelin sucks. A91 sucks. GS553 sucks at mid range and lesser dmg. SCAR-H is nice but it is getting nerf. The most powerful of all is RPG and land mine.

Thinking of trying out other class. Supporter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539872*
> I don't really think we should bring "realism" into a game in which someone with an M249 can spray you from half way across the map and insta-kill you.


M249 is obviously an automatic sniper rifle.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15539589*
> I'm awful at all shooters.
> 
> Proof:


Oh nice, a sig-generator already...I just made one...wish they had Veteran Status as an option (mine is 10!):


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15539860*
> It's Rush only
> 
> Caspian Border
> 
> Kharg Island
> 
> Operation Firestorm


Wow... that sucks. I mean that really sucks. I'm kind of speechless. To answer your question lol i've only played one rush round on Bazaar.


----------



## Shaded War

Anyone want to play Co-op? The matchmaking thing wont work and I realy want to play.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539872*
> I don't really think we should bring "realism" into a game in which someone with an M249 can spray you from half way across the map and insta-kill you.
> 
> I would have thought a tank would last longer than two seconds against a plane in a game. When you are in the tank and a plane is on a gun run, the tank moves so ridiculously slow that you are dead no matter what you do if the pilot is any decent.


I know







now the funny thing is A10 has like 10 sec CD on the flares, while F18 and the rest (Conquest jets) have like 20 or something...







Good luck taking that thing down, I've never died with it.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


I don't really think we should bring "realism" into a game in which someone with an M249 can spray you from half way across the map and insta-kill you.

I would have thought a tank would last longer than two seconds against a plane in a game. When you are in the tank and a plane is on a gun run, the tank moves so ridiculously slow that you are dead no matter what you do if the pilot is any decent.


Nah, it's not -that- realistic, *one* round from the GAU-8 of an A-10 is enough to destroy *most* tanks


----------



## gspin2k1

Hey guys, just curious what key binding or mouse binding do you use for crouch and prone?


----------



## Lune

Crouch = Left CTRL

Prone = Z


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gspin2k1;15540176*
> Hey guys, just curious what key binding or mouse binding do you use for crouch and prone?


The only mouse I have is a Razer Naga, so I just bind most of the keys like crouch/prone/reload to the numpad on my mouse. Makes it a lot easier to trigger those keys while moving.


----------



## Hawk777th

C for crouch and LAlt for prone.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag;15539165*
> just played the game , not to good on my 5830
> 
> but the game is good overall
> 
> although the could have asked for real Arabic people to help in this game , being Arabic man i could not do anything but laughing at the stupid signs in the streets:lachen:


lol... I also like the Farsi they speak. 90% of the stuff they yell consists of "Come Up! Come Down! I with you! Take outside!" rofl


----------



## [email protected]

You can crouch by X too you know? It's a toggle button.


----------



## oedstlych

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zero4549*


lol... I also like the Farsi they speak. 90% of the stuff they yell consists of "Come Up! Come Down! <insult not allowed in forum> I with you! Take outside!" rofl


Asking Dice/EA to shell out money for the sake of getting the Arabic and Farsi correct would be like asking a Japanese t-shirt manufacture to actually learn proper English idioms.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gspin2k1*


Hey guys, just curious what key binding or mouse binding do you use for crouch and prone?


I use my pinkie for crouch(Ctrl), and my thumb for prone(Alt). Both are set to toggle, and can be pressed without losing mobility(because of the fingers used), or other functions. But I think it will only work with WASD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mountains*


The only mouse I have is a Razer Naga, so I just bind most of the keys like crouch/prone/reload to the numpad on my mouse. Makes it a lot easier to trigger those keys while moving.


Binding keys to your mouse is a huge advantage, and i love it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shaded War*


Anyone want to play Co-op? The matchmaking thing wont work and I realy want to play.


Add me: M4V3R1CK72 Ill play sometime tomorrow for an hour or two. Once you unlock the last mission, ill teach you how to get at least 4500 points per minute. It's so easy, that even some random in matchmaking learned it just from watching me do it a few times(and no mic of course). I'm sure he would have quit after a few games if he didn't notice that he is failing the mission, but was getting 4500-5500 points.


----------



## Crag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zero4549*


lol... I also like the Farsi they speak. 90% of the stuff they yell consists of "Come Up! Come Down! <insult not allowed in forum> I with you! Take outside!" rofl


finally , someone here knows the feeling of that

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oedstlych*


Asking Dice/EA to shell out money for the sake of getting the Arabic and Farsi correct would be like asking a Japanese t-shirt manufacture to actually learn proper English idioms.










no need for big money ......just anyone who can speak Arabic can do

i dont know if this can explain it , but the EA guys did it so badly that a 5 years old Arabic boy will laugh at them .
this is somehow how we receive the words:
khai (put swear word here) teek za gan and shoot hem ghe is at _s a l h k e p o s h_ (name written backwards)

come on EA we are (Middle Easterns) the endless source of ideas for your games , show us some respect at least and write proper language


----------



## dezahp

Sigh...I was flanking the other team and just killed 5 people and was on a 9 killing streak and then got kicked off....maintenance :/


----------



## ULAWE

BF3 is down, was #1 with 17 to 8 deaths 2 seconds from winning game, and DOWN! All i need is 3 MVP ribbons for the freakin medal


----------



## Shaded War

I just lost >15K xp with less than 10 seconds left for co-op....would have unlocked a new gun. Hopefully they reduce the dammage of mobile AA gun, M320, RPG, ect... It was getting quite sickening.


----------



## Tatakai All

Can someone pm the name of the site that other members on here have as a stat tracker?


----------



## smartasien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago;15539886*
> Oh nice, a sig-generator already...I just made one...wish they had Veteran Status as an option (mine is 10!):


----------



## dezahp

What really bothers me is the stationary AA gun on the aircraft carrier in Canals. There's always that one person who literally has nothing to do but sit in that thing the entire round and that AA gun can shoot all the way across the map. Gets real old real fast especially when I'm flying the heli.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crag;15540692*
> finally , someone here knows the feeling of that
> 
> no need for big money ......just anyone who can speak Arabic can do
> 
> i dont know if this can explain it , but the EA guys did it so badly that a 5 years old Arabic boy will laugh at them .
> this is somehow how we receive the words:
> khai (put swear word here) teek za gan and shoot hem ghe is at _s a l h k e p o s h_ (name written backwards)
> 
> come on EA we are (Middle Easterns) the endless source of ideas for your games , show us some respect at least and write proper language


Seriously. My Farsi is terrible. Last time I was in Iran, I was 14. Every time one of the enemy soldiers yell at me "HAY YOU, UP DOWN!" I feel justified in shooting them in the face.

Its not JUST the farsi though... The english with really-fake-russian-accents for the RU team in multiplayer is great too. Whats the excuse for that? Dice cant speak english? They think russians who apparently know english well enough to use it as their primary language for issuing orders in a battlefield cant speak english?

You go to revive someone on your team, and your guy yells "***hole TAKE THIS mother******!"

pure lolz


----------



## ULAWE

What bothers me is hackers. I cant play on a server without one ruining the game.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2;15539524*
> 
> Sniper recoil drastically needs to be increased, it's absurd for a sniper to be able to put 8 rds consecutively even near a person 500m and on.


Sure I'd agree with that if the sniper rifles did realistic damage. Its absurd for a guy to get shot in the chest by a powerful round like the .338 laputa, dive for cover and then pick you off from 150m away with burst fire from an m4 carbine. In reality he'd have a hole in his chest the size of my fist.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULAWE;15540964*
> What bothers me is hackers. I cant play on a server without one ruining the game.


I have yet to see any hacker on our clan server.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15540987*
> I have yet to see any hacker on our clan server.


How many people play on the OCN server?! I just got it yesterday.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15540995*
> How many people play on the OCN server?! I just got it yesterday.


No idea, I don't play on it since it's in the US.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ULAWE;15540964*
> What bothers me is hackers. I cant play on a server without one ruining the game.


Agreed.. Have had many ganes ruined by hackers. I ended up sacrificing my K/D to get them on video to report them.. Not sure if EA will actually do anything though..


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15541017*
> No idea, I don't play on it since it's in the US.


Ah, true


----------



## Tatakai All




----------



## SafeKlok

Is it just me, or are assault rifles long range completely gimped?

In BC2, if a guy was running on the opposite end of an objective, 2 quick bursts from an AN94/M16A2 with mag ammo and you had yourself a kill.

Now it feels like I'm running around with an oversized smg.


----------



## Sistum Id

... I cant even stay in a match for more then 5 minutes without getting disconnected from server. Everything has been fine for the last week up until now. Anybody else having similar issues?


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


... I cant even stay in a match for more then 5 minutes without getting disconnected from server. Everything has been fine for the last week up until now. Anybody else having similar issues?


Update your Punkbuster


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


... I cant even stay in a match for more then 5 minutes without getting disconnected from server. Everything has been fine for the last week up until now. Anybody else having similar issues?


Servers are down right now for maintenance so you won't be able to join them right now. People who have been having your issue have been mainly due to PunkBuster issues so try updating it.


----------



## Noize_Unit

it might be just me but i wish when they said they were doing "maintenance" that they would be a little more detailed with what they are actually fixing, i know most people it would seem like jibber jabber but for those who know what they're talking about it would be benificial, as it stands right now it just seems like they are saying they are doing maintenance it just sounds like they are giving a placebo update and not really fixing anything just to make trolls happier


----------



## kcuestag

Great, after the maintenance about 30 minutes ago, our server is no longer listed in Battlelog. We are Top #1 in Spain, and can't afford not being on the list for even 5 minutes, way to go DICE, "fixing" your servers with new patches that break more than fix.


----------



## bah73

Thought I would share my keyboard/mouse set up. First one is a combination Land/Vehicle, second one is Vehicle only then mouse. Use similar setup for all FPS.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Im in dire need of teammates, im officially done with pugg-in it


----------



## Maian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Great, after the maintenance about 30 minutes ago, our server is no longer listed in Battlelog. We are Top #1 in Spain, and can't afford not being on the list for even 5 minutes, way to go DICE, "fixing" your servers with new patches that break more than fix.










All my favorites are gone... I'm not sure if whatever they did removed them, or if the servers are just temporarily down?


----------



## alick

server are updating and still they have not fix the problem with the lag and gfx shutter. this really sucks. im almost ready to give up on it and get mw3!!!


----------



## Shaded War

Anyone else think this is a bit unfair and annoying? Dice is holding out on us. There is other items too, such as dog tags.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


Sure I'd agree with that if the sniper rifles did realistic damage. Its absurd for a guy to get shot in the chest by a powerful round like the .338 laputa, dive for cover and then pick you off from 150m away with burst fire from an m4 carbine. In reality he'd have a hole in his chest the size of my fist.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Truth to this. In the time its taken to shoot 2-3 rounds to take someone out with one of the sniper rifles 100+ meters away, I've seen people turn, engage with a machine gun, send 10-15 rounds back and kill me. I am sorry but under NO circumstance should a machine-gun be winning at those distances, not to mention at those distances 2-2 machine gun rounds shouldn't freaking kill you if a sniper round does such pathetic damage.


----------



## Scrappy

^ This, assault rifles/ MG are way way way too accurate especially at range, when I'm 100m + away nothing short of a lucky shot should even touch me.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*


Geez, the _beta_ doesn't even start until a whole year from now.


I know! Bad company 3 is out, cant wait for Battlefield 3!

why EA, why didn't you let dice finish....


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*


I know! Bad company 3 is out, cant wait for Battlefield 3!

why EA, why didn't you let dice finish....


The answer to that is disturbingly easy. They wanted to release before modern warfare 3.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## kcuestag

Sometimes I wonder if the ones making the Battlefield patches are a group of monkeys sitting 24/7 in a room.

Every server patch that has arrived since release date, has made our server even more unstable and more laggy.

It was great on the first 2 days with no crashes at all, then they "patched" them and we started having crashes every 2 hours...


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sometimes I wonder if the ones making the Battlefield patches are a group of monkeys sitting 24/7 in a room.

Every server patch that has arrived since release date, has made our server even more unstable and more laggy.

It was great on the first 2 days with no crashes at all, then they "patched" them and we started having crashes every 2 hours...


also not fixing the stuff that the patch said it was fixing, just adding more unstability, not even a trade off just makin it worse. i use to only have to worry about ending bf3.exe after each round now i get d/c'd lag and a handful more issues, sad panda


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


^ This, assault rifles/ MG are way way way too *inaccurate* especially at range.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## charlesquik

Hey add me to origin: charlieking01








let play!!


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Couldn't agree more










they are perfect like they are.. have you ever shoot rifle in real life?? I think they are even too much accurate.


----------



## NateN34

I was able to play it crash free before this "update". Now I get:

1. Frequent freezing every 20 minutes or so.
2. Random closing of the game every so often.
3. Minimizing to desktop and freezing up.
4. EA Backend issues

I can't even complete one match! I mean I could play before fine!


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlesquik*


they are perfect like they are.. have you ever shoot rifle in real life?? I think they are even too much accurate.


I have actually, _have you?_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wikipedia*

AEK-971:

Effective range 400 m
Maximum range 1000 m


----------



## kcuestag

For those of you having problems with the game "Stopped responding", or a 101 BSOD, or a whole computer freeze, if you have a realtek onboard sound, please disable it in BIOS and try to play.

Looks like Punkbuster does not like realtek onboard chipsets just like it happened in BFBC2.


----------



## dezahp

I don't experience any of this that all of you are complaining about snipers. I don't snipe at all but it has never taken 3 snipers shots for me to die and always 2 at the most. Good snipers will always aim and get headshots. I have a few friends that play recon and never hear them complaining about it.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


For those of you having problems with the game "Stopped responding", or a 101 BSOD, or a whole computer freeze, if you have a realtek onboard sound, please disable it in BIOS and try to play.

Looks like Punkbuster does not like realtek onboard chipsets just like it happened in BFBC2.


Any idea why my first game load always never loads and stays at a black screen? It's always the first load and then it's fine after that.

I hope they start fixing things that actually needs fixing and stop making things even more broken.


----------



## AlvoAsh

NOTICE Be advised: We are seeing connectivity issues to the PC, PS3 and Xbox 360 back-end systems. DICE and EA are working on resolving the problem.

Well we can now queue for a match in a full server now heh don't get why maintenance was scheduled for 2 hours earlier and then it was back up after 15-20 mins tho. Got me all excited for nothing.


----------



## Mr. 13

Are there any weapon damage stats out there ? Because I want to do some type of weapon review videos...

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## omni_vision

yawn so many boosters... you can tell when they are low rank n have specialty tags n or upgrades.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Sorry if this has already been posted.
BF3 server version R7 has been released, and we are starting to roll it out to empty servers now.

The changelog from DICE for this version is:

* Fix for rubber banding
* TDM/SQDM spawn point fix
* 2 crash fixes in end of round
* Fix for connection problem when joining password protected servers
* Removed .vars.allUnlocksUnlocked. Once ranked server settings are enforced, this may come back in some form.

We've also been authorized to turn on the join queue and we are doing this with R7.

If you would like this version applied to your server before it it empties out, please try restarting your server, as this should empty it and trigger the update as long if it does not immediately re-fill. Or, if you have a managed VDS or managed dedicated machine, you can trigger a server repair through your "Managed panel" page to immediately apply the update.

As a side note, Battlelog has problems with how it determines which servers are displayed right now, that EA/DICE has acknowledged and is working to fix. In the meantime, if you have problems with your server not filling up, we recommend trying a different server name -- for some reason, certain names seem to get more traffic, randomly.

I can't join any games atm am getting disconnected on loading. And also the Ocn server has disappeared from my favorites again! Hoping for a fix real soon before I throw myself down the stairs.


----------



## HWI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*


* Fix for rubber banding












Awesome. I would have this issue on random server even with a sub 40 ping.


----------



## madroller

So far , what are the FPS eater options in the video settings ?
I mean , Shadows - Blur - AA - POST AA - Mesh - Ambient Occ are the most effective things on the FPS amount. What are you think guys ?


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Any idea why my first game load always never loads and stays at a black screen? It's always the first load and then it's fine after that.

I hope they start fixing things that actually needs fixing and stop making things even more broken.


I'm experiencing the same problem and I'm really getting pissed off from it. Even more frustrating is that I haven't read a single thing from dice/EA about this. A guy said with lowering his graphics he stopped getting the issue.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


Ok please help me understand/explain some things.. I'm noob in jets/helis.

1. I get in a jet, I see the controls (1,2 primary/secondary weapon, F switch weapon, space shoot, X counter measures) but the only thing that seems usable to me is the space button fire with which I can shoot... birds?. 1/2/F/X doesnt seem to do anything.

2. I get in a heli, see the controls, nearly same as jet and the only thing here working is the X counter measures button with which I can... celebrate new year?


Thanks btw. I do hope that every single one of you who read this, knew about it and didn't reply will get in a server with me and we lose for a small number of tickets because I will be suiciding and going 0-8 or something.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroller*


So far , what are the FPS eater options in the video settings ?
I mean , Shadows - Blur - AA - POST AA - Mesh - Ambient Occ are the most effective things on the FPS amount. What are you think guys ?


1. MSAA
2. Shadows
3. HBAO


----------



## Scrappy

FPS eaters? I get a consistent 100+ FPS with everything maxed


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madroller*


So far , what are the FPS eater options in the video settings ?
I mean , Shadows - Blur - AA - POST AA - Mesh - Ambient Occ are the most effective things on the FPS amount. What are you think guys ?


Post AA is FXAA, and it doesn't impose that much of a performance hit. Keep it on high.

Big hitters are MSAA, Ambient Occlusion and shadows. I turn off motion blur too because I hate it and it offers a small perf. boost.


----------



## Hexa

I'm loving the server join Q









Anyway want to fly a chopper for me in a Co Op Mission?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


I'm loving the server join Q









Anyway want to fly a chopper for me in a Co Op Mission?


Add me on battlelog, I have an hour and can do it right now


----------



## Hexa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Add me on battlelog, I have an hour and can do it right now


sweet thanks









Is battlelog name the same?

Edit
nm just saw your sig lol. My Battlelog name is Risenzealot


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*


Sorry if this has already been posted.
BF3 server version R7 has been released, and we are starting to roll it out to empty servers now.

The changelog from DICE for this version is:

* Fix for rubber banding
* TDM/SQDM spawn point fix
* 2 crash fixes in end of round
* Fix for connection problem when joining password protected servers
* Removed .vars.allUnlocksUnlocked. Once ranked server settings are enforced, this may come back in some form.

We've also been authorized to turn on the join queue and we are doing this with R7.


1. Rubberbanding seems to be fixed in Tehran Highway
2. The crash fixes are a joke, now the servers crash even more often.
3. We can't turn on the Queue because GameServers decided to disable it for everyone as it causes instability issues.


----------



## Lhino

No more rubber-banding!!! Yay!


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


sweet thanks









Is battlelog name the same?



tw1tch175


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


No more rubber-banding!!! Yay!



real quick, what is rubber banding? thanks


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


real quick, what is rubber banding? thanks


When you move forward then bounce back due to lag.


----------



## Hexa

You getting the battlelog messages dude?


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hexa*


You getting the battlelog messages dude?


Yup, are you not getting mine?


----------



## Hexa

nope lol


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


No more rubber-banding!!! Yay!


Thank god !!!


----------



## Hexa

not sure what's up. I'm not getting chat messages again? Can you talk in party or hear me?


----------



## Scrappy

Try restarting BF3


----------



## Hexa

ok


----------



## robinunit

finally


----------



## xisintheend

I've played roughly 2-3 games every night since Sunday and finished top 3 every time in 64 man servers. What the hell is up with people? I am nothing great at all but playing assault with simple teamwork classic battlefield tactics gets me in that position every time. It seems like people are still trying to play a arcade shooter or heavily camping. Anyways the game is fun but it could be better if people played to the strengths of the game.


----------



## Hexa

You know everyone says that and I agree to a point but to be honest my score per minute went up over 100 points and KD ratio went from 1.1 something to averaging 4.1 by simply playing support and using a LMG...

Seriously, all you have to do is find the choke point on maps, run to it and simply spray and pray about 200 rounds in all their faces and watch the kill, saviors, avengers, assists, and points fly..

It sucks but I swear it takes absolutely ZERO skill yet I've been owning and getting like 30 kills to 6 or 8 deaths.

I get bored though and switch back to playing normal. Once I do my kd ratio evens back out to a tad over 1 and my points slow down a good bit.


----------



## SafeKlok

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xisintheend*


I've played roughly 2-3 games every night since Sunday and finished top 3 every time in 64 man servers. What the hell is up with people? I am nothing great at all but playing assault with simple teamwork classic battlefield tactics gets me in that position every time. It seems like people are still trying to play a arcade shooter or heavily camping. Anyways the game is fun but it could be better if people played to the strengths of the game.


Friends and I have found this as well, it honestly sometimes feels like everyone else is pants on head ******ed. Medics that don't heal or rez, support too stingy to throw down ammo, no one spots, tank drivers that race off solo and leave engineer gunners behind.

"The enemy controls all objectives" There should be a feature that auto-kicks players who have 0 team work.


----------



## Maou

I'm having a problem with the queue thing, it worked fine several times before,showing my turn, 4th then 3rd then 2nd ....
Now it doesn't show my turn anymore,it only shows Queue,i waited about 30m and i still couldn't get in the server


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SafeKlok*


Friends and I have found this as well, it honestly sometimes feels like everyone else is pants on head ******ed. Medics that don't heal or rez, support too stingy to throw down ammo, no one spots, tank drivers that race off solo and leave engineer gunners behind.

"The enemy controls all objectives" *There should be a feature that auto-kicks players who have 0 team work.*



But, but, what about all of the l33t snipers and their 800m snipes? Snipers gotta snipe ya know.


----------



## hydropwnics

does this server update mean 64 player servers will be running stable -_-


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15542488*
> does this server update mean 64 player servers will be running stable -_-


Hopefully!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Once you people start unlockng squad perks, co-ordinate and enable them so everyone can benefit. Thanks is advance.


----------



## thrgk

Ho

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrgk

Whoops , how do you download this new update?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15542467*
> But, but, what about all of the l33t snipers and their 800m snipes? Snipers gotta snipe ya know.


A good sniper can still be quite useful for both spotting and for taking out those other snipers that your team can't reach.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

What about the folks that go sniper and use 8x/12x scope on Operation Metro 64 player conquest. Like LOL, r u goddamn crosseyed or something?!?!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15542696*
> A good sniper can still be quite useful for both spotting and for taking out those other snipers that your team can't reach.


I'm not getting into this for the umpteenth time. The signal to noise ratio is waaaay off in terms of goods snipers out there. They should remove them from the main game and force sniper only servers to contain their ridiculous ego's. "Guy's I need ammo!" Sure I'll just kill myself, spawn to you, kill myself again so I don't have a 5 min run getting back into the action. Remote snipers are the heli's job.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa;15542242*
> You know everyone says that and I agree to a point but to be honest my score per minute went up over 100 points and KD ratio went from 1.1 something to averaging 4.1 by simply playing support and using a LMG...
> 
> Seriously, all you have to do is find the choke point on maps, run to it and simply spray and pray about 200 rounds in all their faces and watch the kill, saviors, avengers, assists, and points fly..
> 
> It sucks but I swear it takes absolutely ZERO skill yet I've been owning and getting like 30 kills to 6 or 8 deaths.
> 
> I get bored though and switch back to playing normal. Once I do my kd ratio evens back out to a tad over 1 and my points slow down a good bit.


I see nothing wrong with this. And I disagree, it does take an amount of skill to control the weapon burst to get the kills at range with the LMGs. I do the same on certain maps. For instance, Bazaar...down the main alleyway there are a few side exits/entrances that lead out to left and right. If you position yourself prone and aim at the doorway that leads out you can take out loads of people trying to flank in from Highway or Junction, by firing short controlled bursts. If people were smart they can counter firing an RPG or grenading.

Proper situational awareness will get you 30 kills 8 deaths as a support gunner. Random spray and pray might get you 30 kills but will also get you 30 deaths.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15541843*
> When you move forward then bounce back due to lag.


Is this actually fixed on Tehran Highway?


----------



## Narynan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard;15536549*
> how the **** do you play with friends on battle log. this is the gayest experience of my life. So much rage atm.
> 
> i am trying to join a server wtih my brother, and he doesnt see my invite, and when he forms a party and does the party join - there is no execution - it just hangs there.
> 
> ******* waste of 120$


I never had this kind of problem with it. So either its user error or a bug. Your information does not allow us to conclude if its the first or second

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx;15542746*
> What about the folks that go sniper and use 8x/12x scope on Operation Metro 64 player conquest. Like LOL, r u goddamn crosseyed or something?!?!!


I do that because I'm too lazy to change my loadout, sit at the bottom of the stairs and pick off everyone at the top especially the RPGs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15542795*
> I'm not getting into this for the umpteenth time. The signal to noise ratio is waaaay off in terms of goods snipers out there. They should remove them from the main game and force sniper only servers to contain their ridiculous ego's. "Guy's I need ammo!" Sure I'll just kill myself, spawn to you, kill myself again so I don't have a 5 min run getting back into the action. Remote snipers are the heli's job.


<-- good sniper


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


<-- good sniper


Ya, that what they all say.


----------



## Scrappy

Add me and we shall see


----------



## Astonished

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


When you move forward then bounce back due to lag.


Lol i thought it was when body's stretched out and get deformed









Sent from my Epic 4g Touch


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


<-- good sniper


The only good sniper is a dead sniper.

[EDIT] I should point out, before any snipers start raging, I am only poking fun. Though I agree with Slightly Skewed about the signal to noise ratio. Also, snipers are cowards.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Add me and we shall see










 reguest sent. Johnny5fodder.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Please for the love of god there has to be a fix soon for the blinding TAC lights, lasers ATLEAST on outdoor maps. This is unreasonable and ruins the fun factor when someone runs up to you in broad daylight and blinds you.


----------



## voidwarranty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


<-- good sniper


Should have said
<---- good recon

I enjoy taking care of the bad snipers playing Rush, you know the ones that hate leaving spawn to try and plant charges, or help their team for that matter. Only reason I'm looking forward to MW3, so those kids will go far away


----------



## rayz

Has anyone put together some type of guide that would help me better understand which in-game video settings are harder or easier to reproduce? For example:

-Meshes use a lot of GPU, might have to throttle that back
-Terrain Decor can always be maxed
-AA uses a lot of vram. might need to scale that back

There may be no truth to the above statement, just an example of what I am looking for. Thanks!


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


Whoops , how do you download this new update?


Someone can answer this?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I'm not getting into this for the umpteenth time. The signal to noise ratio is waaaay off in terms of goods snipers out there. They should remove them from the main game and force sniper only servers to contain their ridiculous ego's. "Guy's I need ammo!" Sure I'll just kill myself, spawn to you, kill myself again so I don't have a 5 min run getting back into the action. Remote snipers are the heli's job.


Hey marines just remove your sniper because they are useless you know? Just because everyone here complains about recon because they get wrecked by them doesn't mean they should be removed. Jeez it's not like they didn't nerf it to infinity yet you guys are still complaining about it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


Sure I'd agree with that if the sniper rifles did realistic damage. Its absurd for a guy to get shot in the chest by a powerful round like the .338 laputa, dive for cover and then pick you off from 150m away with burst fire from an m4 carbine. In reality he'd have a hole in his chest the size of my fist.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


I wouldn't mind the .338 lapua being one shot. And the hole would be rather small considering FMJ ammunition. The same could be said for the SCAR. The SVD/MK11 both are two shot kills, the SCAR is more yet the same caliber.

For the sake of the game though sniper rifles should've been nerfed. If it was like BC the game would suck, hell snipers already get on my nerves with rapid fire. I'm saying they should making the recoil substantially more due to balance, because it's BS as far as the game is concerned. It worked in BF2, just fine. Snipers having a 1 shot kill weapon that's semi auto is just very unbalanced. And literally most if not all snipers sit back and don't contribute to the team. I'm sure there are few that do help the team out but a lot just sit and camp.


----------



## corky dorkelson

I just want to be able to create a new squad so I can PLAY WITH MY FRIENDS PROPERLY.

Seriously. Most aggravating thing ever.


----------



## psyside

Pls guys, anyone can answer how to update/patch BF3 i want to play atm, but im affraid games will crash if i dont do the update, thanks!


----------



## Scrappy

Bleh, who plays rush? Conquest ftw


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Pls guys, anyone can answer how to update/patch BF3 i want to play atm, but im affraid games will crash if i dont do the update, thanks!


It's a server side update.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


Hey marines just remove your sniper because they are useless you know? Just because everyone here complains about recon because they get wrecked by them doesn't mean they should be removed. Jeez it's not like they didn't nerf it to infinity yet you guys are still complaining about it.


12x scope, one hit kill, nerfed to infinity? Wow, it's so hard to snipe 500m away from any of the action...

A good sniper is like being good in the Special Olympics...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rayz*


Has anyone put together some type of guide that would help me better understand which in-game video settings are harder or easier to reproduce? For example:

-Meshes use a lot of GPU, might have to throttle that back
-Terrain Decor can always be maxed
-AA uses a lot of vram. might need to scale that back

There may be no truth to the above statement, just an example of what I am looking for. Thanks!


In a nutshell, the hardest things on your GPU are MSAA, shadow detail and ambient occlusion. Turning these down will offer the best increases in performance with the least noticeable visual reduction.

A couple of tips:

1) Post AA is FXAA. It isn't as good as multisampling AA, but it doesn't change much in terms of performance. You can keep that on high.

2) There is little visible difference between 2xMSAA and 4xMSAA, particularly at 1080p res and lower, yet 2xMSAA is substantially easier on your GPU. Unless you have an ATI card, which apparently struggles with MSAA in BF3.

3) Again, there isn't huge amounts of difference between high and ultra shadows and they offer pretty good returns in performance.

4) Motion blur turned off can save performance and it doesn't hugely enhance either gameplay or appearance.

Turning down things like draw distance or meshes will certainly save performance, but it will be immediately apparent, particularly on big, open maps.

Hope that helps somewhat.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Pls guys, anyone can answer how to update/patch BF3 i want to play atm, but im affraid games will crash if i dont do the update, thanks!


The update today was a server update, not a client. Calm.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voidwarranty*


Should have said
<---- good recon

I enjoy taking care of the bad snipers playing Rush, you know the ones that hate leaving spawn to try and plant charges, or help their team for that matter. Only reason I'm looking forward to MW3, so those kids will go far away










I will actually take time away from my game to sit in front of useless snipers on my team and unload 200 rounds from my m249 in their face. I will then proceed to reload and empty another 200 on them until they move and/or start working with the team. It's hilarious to see their body gyrate and toss around while they are trying to line up that sweet 200m headshot.


----------



## Kerian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Pls guys, anyone can answer how to update/patch BF3 i want to play atm, but im affraid games will crash if i dont do the update, thanks!


Rigth click on BF3 in ORIGIN,
then click "check for updates"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


In a nutshell, the hardest things on your GPU are MSAA, shadow detail and ambient occlusion. Turning these down will offer the best increases in performance with the least noticeable visual reduction.

A couple of tips:

1) Post AA is FXAA. It isn't as good as multisampling AA, but it doesn't change much in terms of performance. You can keep that on high.

2) There is little visible difference between 2xMSAA and 4xMSAA, particularly at 1080p res and lower, yet 2xMSAA is substantially easier on your GPU. Unless you have an ATI card, which apparently struggles with MSAA in BF3.

3) Again, there isn't huge amounts of difference between high and ultra shadows and they offer pretty good returns in performance.

4) Motion blur turned off can save performance and it doesn't hugely enhance either gameplay or appearance.

Turning down things like draw distance or meshes will certainly save performance, but it will be immediately apparent, particularly on big, open maps.

Hope that helps somewhat.


I personally see no point in using MSAA, it kills the performance and offers no better graphical quality compared to Post AA for ME.

I'd rather play with MSAA OFF and AA Post HIGH, get way better performance, same quality.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I wouldn't mind the .338 lapua being one shot. And the hole would be rather small considering FMJ ammunition. The same could be said for the SCAR. The SVD/MK11 both are two shot kills, the SCAR is more yet the same caliber.

For the sake of the game though sniper rifles should've been nerfed. If it was like BC the game would suck, hell snipers already get on my nerves with rapid fire. I'm saying they should making the recoil substantially more due to balance, because it's BS as far as the game is concerned. It worked in BF2, just fine. Snipers having a 1 shot kill weapon that's semi auto is just very unbalanced. And literally most if not all snipers sit back and don't contribute to the team. I'm sure there are few that do help the team out but a lot just sit and camp.


Have you seen the recoil on the mauser sniper rifle on Return To Castle Wolfenstein multiplayer? Well I think it would be perfect in this game. After one shot the recoil is enough to remove the target from your scope and forces you to reaquire the target. Thats what this game needs.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


In a nutshell, the hardest things on your GPU are MSAA, shadow detail and ambient occlusion. Turning these down will offer the best increases in performance with the least noticeable visual reduction.

A couple of tips:

1) Post AA is FXAA. It isn't as good as multisampling AA, but it doesn't change much in terms of performance. You can keep that on high.

2) There is little visible difference between 2xMSAA and 4xMSAA, particularly at 1080p res and lower, yet 2xMSAA is substantially easier on your GPU. Unless you have an ATI card, which apparently struggles with MSAA in BF3.

3) Again, there isn't huge amounts of difference between high and ultra shadows and they offer pretty good returns in performance.

4) Motion blur turned off can save performance and it doesn't hugely enhance either gameplay or appearance.

Turning down things like draw distance or meshes will certainly save performance, but it will be immediately apparent, particularly on big, open maps.

Hope that helps somewhat.



1. Correct.

2. From my experience, there is big difference going from 4XAA > 2xAA in terms of IQ.

3. Didnt try that so i won't comment

4. Yes, i have it on low, didnt try turnning it off yet.

5. Drav distance = FOV or?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


In a nutshell, the hardest things on your GPU are MSAA, shadow detail and ambient occlusion. Turning these down will offer the best increases in performance with the least noticeable visual reduction.

A couple of tips:

1) Post AA is FXAA. It isn't as good as multisampling AA, but it doesn't change much in terms of performance. You can keep that on high.

2) There is little visible difference between 2xMSAA and 4xMSAA, particularly at 1080p res and lower, yet 2xMSAA is substantially easier on your GPU. Unless you have an ATI card, which apparently struggles with MSAA in BF3.

3) Again, there isn't huge amounts of difference between high and ultra shadows and they offer pretty good returns in performance.

4) Motion blur turned off can save performance and it doesn't hugely enhance either gameplay or appearance.

Turning down things like draw distance or meshes will certainly save performance, but it will be immediately apparent, particularly on big, open maps.

Hope that helps somewhat.


MSAA works perfectly fine on 6950s.
FXAA is more optimized and superior to MSAA but it has to be built into games to be available. SSAA is the one that has higher quality but also much higher demands.

You're right on the shadows though. Medium or High is a good setting to reduce frame drop along with HBAO which is the worst culprit.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


I will actually take time away from my game to sit in front of useless snipers on my team and unload 200 rounds from my m249 in their face. I will then proceed to reload and empty another 200 on them until they move and/or start working with the team. It's hilarious to see their body gyrate and toss around while they are trying to line up that sweet 200m headshot.


Marry me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I personally see no point in using MSAA, it kills the performance and offers no better graphical quality compared to Post AA for ME.

I'd rather play with MSAA OFF and AA Post HIGH, get way better performance, same quality.


Hmmm, I've never actually tried it with MSAA completely off, only switching between 2x and 4x. I'll give that a bash later on as it makes me die a little inside everytime I drop to less than 50fps.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*


Have you seen the recoil on the mauser sniper rifle on Return To Castle Wolfenstein multiplayer? Well I think it would be perfect in this game. After one shot the recoil is enough to remove the target from your scope and forces you to reaquire the target. Thats what this game needs.


Agreed, naturally that is what would have to be done when shooting a moving target with a bolt .308 or for me it does. Recoil would be reduced with a semi-auto but requiring the target would still exist to an extent.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


2. From my experience, there is big difference going from 4XAA > 2xAA in terms of IQ.

5. Drav distance = FOV or?


I've noticed the difference between 4x and 2x more easily on higher resolutions, but that's my personal experience.

As for FOV/Draw distance, I'm not sure which setting I'm talking about cause I'm at work and can't remember them all lol.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


MSAA works perfectly fine on 6950s.
FXAA is more optimized and superior to MSAA but it has to be built into games to be available. SSAA is the one that has higher quality but also much higher demands.

You're right on the shadows though. Medium or High is a good setting to reduce frame drop along with HBAO which is the worst culprit.


I had read that MSAA was causing a disproportionate hit to fps on ATI cards. Maybe this has been remedied with drivers?

And I've learnt something new, I was under the impression that FXAA was inferior to MSAA. Thanks!


----------



## psyside

In the Beta going from 4XMSAA > 2XMSAA gave me like 10 fps more, and it was alot smoother, didnt tested with 11.10 WHQL and CAP4, what i tried was 11.9 and CAP2/3.

Will test and report back.


----------



## [email protected]

What about Nvidia cards though?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


You don't really need 2 gtx 580's to max ultra. A single GTX 580 can do that too but of course more headroom on a extra card is handy. I bet multiplayer is amazing.


You do if you want 60+ FPS which most of us do...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What's with people complaining about Mortars? Deploy after he shoots, shoot the spotted Mortar, while it's flying towards him just take ur mortar in ur hands and move away... continue with the new targets. Btw, only bad players die from mortars. I've only died once by mortar and I've been playing a lot


Lol what? That doesn't make any sense. Sure you shouldn't be staying in the same spot for too long and bunching up to make a desirable target but that doesn't mean you won't die from time to time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jchon930*


when the heck did a queue system start for servers, you can now wait in line!


I was so confused and mad when they didn't have it at first.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


In the Beta going from 4XMSAA > 2XMSAA gave me like 10 fps more, and it was alot smoother, didnt tested with 11.10 WHQL and CAP4, what i tried was 11.9 and CAP2/3.

Will test and report back.


Going to 2x not only gave me more FPS but also fixed the FPS spikes I was having (much more important).


----------



## thrgk

Do we need to download anything to fix the rubber banding? Or is that on their end

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15543624*
> 12x scope, one hit kill, nerfed to infinity? Wow, it's so hard to snipe 500m away from any of the action...
> 
> A good sniper is like being good in the Special Olympics...


There isn't any point in discussing this with someone that compares the game to real life.

On a side note, got my 4th DOA 570 in row today. Yay, refund time.


----------



## falcon26

Does having extra ram help? If I move to 16GB from 8GB does this benefit BF3 at all?


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;15544405*
> Do we need to download anything to fix the rubber banding? Or is that on their end
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Their end

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26;15544624*
> Does having extra ram help? If I move to 16GB from 8GB does this benefit BF3 at all?


Not unless you're running a ton of stuff at the same time as bf3. I'd say 8gb is plenty.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15544145*
> You do if you want 60+ FPS which most of us do...


yeah i can't even play on the ultra preset because it would drop into the 40's. and im still trying to find that perfect balance between graphics and a constant 60fps.


----------



## thrgk

Anyone still lagging or rubber banding on 64 player maps? Did they really did it?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;15544933*
> Anyone still lagging or rubber banding on 64 player maps? Did they really did it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


I don't know about other servers, but our clan server (64 Slots 24/7 Conquest ALL MAPS) ever since R7 patch has no more rubberbanding, we added Caspian Border and Tehran Highway back to the list, no lag at all.

Pretty happy to be honest, both are my favorite maps after Operation Firestorm.


----------



## thrgk

Is there a way to make it use more of my CPU and RAM to make it go faster?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noize_Unit

i just want the game to work properly! Y_Y , i know im whinning and there little things but they add up and are frustrating, they break my gameplay immersion and fun up when i have to rejoin servers and ctrl+alt+delete after every round


----------



## mylilpony

anyone know if your stats save if you get kicked in the middle of a match by the game? i keep getting kicked in long conquest matches its very frustrating


----------



## acupholdr68

Anybody up for some co-op today? Have a mic please, and add me: Mittenzmagic


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15545220*
> anyone know if your stats save if you get kicked in the middle of a match by the game? i keep getting kicked in long conquest matches its very frustrating


i dont believe so, ive had a coupl encounters with that same problem and didnt see my unlocks or ribbons i had in that round


----------



## Lune

Their patches are amazing.. fix 1 thing break another


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15545613*
> Their patches are amazing.. fix 1 thing break another


what did they fix ? lol


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15545219*
> i just want the game to work properly! Y_Y , i know im whinning and there little things but they add up and are frustrating, they break my gameplay immersion and fun up when i have to rejoin servers and ctrl+alt+delete after every round


Try hitting Alt+F4 instead.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit;15545518*
> i dont believe so, ive had a coupl encounters with that same problem and didnt see my unlocks or ribbons i had in that round


It's infuriating. And it only seems to happen when you're having a great round...


----------



## MAXKILLS

I think I was "Rubber Banded" back to a game I was playing yesterday. Bounced in right as the game won the battle. YA!

I just love the Rubber Band effect to win a round just as I join.....

-I just need to learn how to harness the power of the "Rubber Band Effect"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15545613*
> Their patches are amazing.. fix 1 thing break another


Well, they fixed important stuff for us, such as the rubberbanding on Caspian Border & Tehran Highway, now our server is lag-free (Finally







), and we have had no server crashes for over 6 hours now.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony;15545220*
> anyone know if your stats save if you get kicked in the middle of a match by the game? i keep getting kicked in long conquest matches its very frustrating


No, it doesn't. And every time I think about the last time it did this to me, it makes me want to punch puppies. I have heard disabling UPnP on your router is a possible fix. I will confirm tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS;15545754*
> I think I was "Rubber Banded" back to a game I was playing yesterday. Bounced in right as the game won the battle. YA!
> 
> I just love the Rubber Band effect to win a round just as I join.....
> 
> -I just need to learn how to harness the power of the "Rubber Band Effect"


Lay off the drugs.


----------



## Inverse

Did they make the Havoc fly better than a slug on peanut butter? :3 lol

I need to blow someone up. Work sucks.


----------



## matty_AFC

is there an OCN Platoon that members can join?

also need some bf3 friends, i'm not very good atm but i have a mic and like to play for the team, instead of rambo-ing


----------



## Evermind

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


How do you look around in the cockpit in a jet guys?

Also, does anyone know when the next patch/update is goint to be?


For me, holding the right mouse button down allows me to free look, but I can't control the plane in that mode, not even with the wasd keys


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evermind;15546054*
> For me, holding the right mouse button down allows me to free look, but I can't control the plane in that mode, not even with the wasd keys


WASD still works during free-look. A little harder to notice in a jet though, since it's so roll dependent.


----------



## Blackops_2

Is hit registry improved?


----------



## dezahp

I hope they fix the really limited number of squads. There are only the number amount of squads that holds all 32 players on the team without having any extra so you will not be able to join a new squad with your friends if the server is nearly full. I also really, really hope they reduce the brightness on the sun...it's so annoying! *fingers crossed*


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_JIKrjs5IY[/ame]


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone let me know if a gtx 460 win 2gb can perform well as a overclocked 580 and how much fps do you think I can get with 1080p in bf3? Trying to decide if I should get it or wait on the gtx 580? Do you think I can quad the 2gb card with my 768mb 460? Advice?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15546445*
> I hope they fix the really limited number of squads. There are only the number amount of squads that holds all 32 players on the team without having any extra so you will not be able to join a new squad with your friends if the server is nearly full. I also really, really hope they reduce the brightness on the sun...it's so annoying! *fingers crossed*


Agreed.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15546830*
> Can anyone let me know if a gtx 460 win 2gb can perform well as a overclocked 580 and how much fps do you think I can get with 1080p in bf3? Trying to decide if I should get it or wait on the gtx 580? Do you think I can quad the 2gb card with my 768mb 460? Advice?


Are you mentally challenged?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper;15546822*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_JIKrjs5IY


Holy **** that's epic!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15546881*
> Are you mentally challenged?












Edit: This is what BF3 could have been like.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=FlxX8DBMITE


----------



## Lune




----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15547170*
> Love how CO-OP doesn't work at all... man DICE are just zzz sometimes... the whole thing loads then it says CO OP CANCELED ><


I manageing to invite mates and play coop!
But I had to disable Avast


----------



## ZaG

Really sick and tired of getting 1 shotted over and over when the hell is the patch dropping for this game already?


----------



## Stash9876

It appears they fixed the lag on Tehran highway, but Caspian was still lagging a lot.


----------



## ZaG

CAnt stand this game anymore just full of BS I rage everytime I play it!


----------



## renji1337

what you guys use to fly helis/jets?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;15547573*
> what you guys use to fly helis/jets?


It was nice to practice against bots in BF2, they took out that feature in BF3, why?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337;15547573*
> what you guys use to fly helis/jets?


Mouse and keyboard for helicopters. For jets I use [No Data Found].


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456;15547633*
> It was nice to practice against bots in BF2, they took out that feature in BF3, why?


I'm assuming to save development costs/time. Creating AI is an extremely complex process, especially when you are not just dealing with walking/running on land. Although it would be a "nice" feature, I'm sure people wouldn't use it more than once or twice, if at all.


----------



## iRev_olution

ADD me '1R3V_olution'

Live in australia so if anyone is down to play after work and weekends hit me up.

Need a good squad!


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456;15547633*
> It was nice to practice against bots in BF2, they took out that feature in BF3, why?


Probably because they barely had enough time as it was to make release date.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15539872*
> the tank moves so ridiculously slow ...


Hit Shift. Speeds up tanks.


----------



## fbmowner

So im stuck at joining server, doesn't seem like anyone else is having this problem rite now, so any hints?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio;15547799*
> Hit Shift. Speeds up tanks.


...Today I learned.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Spread the word because I'm getting sick and tired of ramming tanks out of the way exiting the spawn area.


----------



## crizthakidd

bf3 is the first fps ive ever played lol could never do the mw2 on xbox like the rest of the guys was more of an mmo player and man do i love this game i dont know why i want to get good at it so much finally went 30-8 in caspian! people should really learn to spot enemy troops if your far or think u cant get to them so that someone else can assist you. very team based game its too much fun.

my only complaint is teams that dont talk, or everyone tryna do their own thing lol.... why do they keep running up the same set of stairs to be shot down...


----------



## kiwiasian

As much as I love this game I'd much rather see it finished and perfected with a later release date. So what if it gets released after MW3. DICE gets my money for a polished, perfect game.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15548078*
> As much as I love this game I'd much rather see it finished and perfected with a later release date. So what if it gets released after MW3. DICE gets my money for a polished, perfect game.


expand on that?details


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15546830*
> Can anyone let me know if a gtx 460 win 2gb can perform well as a overclocked 580 and how much fps do you think I can get with 1080p in bf3? Trying to decide if I should get it or wait on the gtx 580? Do you think I can quad the 2gb card with my 768mb 460? Advice?


two GTX460's are about 10% better than a 580 and no you cant quad 2win, IIRC. I would just wait for your 580 since you can easily sli it later.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15543648*
> I will actually take time away from my game to sit in front of useless snipers on my team and unload 200 rounds from my m249 in their face. I will then proceed to reload and empty another 200 on them until they move and/or start working with the team. It's hilarious to see their body gyrate and toss around while they are trying to line up that sweet 200m headshot.


I play recon sometimes but I actually do stuff beyond just camping for kills. Stuff like setting a spawn beacon close to the objective so the squad doesn't have to hike it so far if we all die, and spotting.

Unfortunately the recon class is worthless in hardcore mode for anything except camping. Not due to any fault of the players though.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## charlesquik

LOL If you check the leaderboard on bf3 pc.... all the people on top rank have cheat.. 80 kd/r , 2 hours played but 35m award points XD


----------



## charlesquik

lol for exemple this one.. he played 5 hours but have 12800 kill with 78 kd/r XD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/kimko123/stats/299065466/


----------



## Herophobic

Love how the last 5 times I try to live chat with EA, it's grayed out.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Why was I kicked from the platoon? Excuse me for having a job and school.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

I want ='[ but no money.... You guys think i can run the game Maxed out wit my specs?


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker;15549037*
> I want ='[ but no money.... You guys think i can run the game Maxed out wit my specs?


Nope. GPU


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pentium4 531 overclocker;15549037*
> I want ='[ but no money.... You guys think i can run the game Maxed out wit my specs?


Definitely not. You can probably manage High with very little to no AA.


----------



## rpm666

Is it possible to look behind you while in a jet like in BF2?


----------



## nawon72

I'm going to be farming CO-OP points for the next hour at least. Add me if you want to get 4.5k points per min: M4V3R1CK72


----------



## wreckless

how well can a gtx285 run bf3?

anyone try? thanks.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpm666;15549336*
> Is it possible to look behind you while in a jet like in BF2?


Somewhat, right click now controls moving instead of CTRL and you can accelerate / decelerate and YAW right / left as you look


----------



## djriful

I'm pretty much done with COOP 6/7 weapons unlocked.


----------



## rpm666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15549407*
> Somewhat, right click now controls moving instead of CTRL and you can accelerate / decelerate and YAW right / left as you look


But nothing just as simple as "Camera Rear View" huh?


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15549354*
> I'm going to be farming CO-OP points for the next hour at least. Add me if you want to get 4.5k points per min: M4V3R1CK72


I'm in Luxzo

Don't know what co op farming is tho....


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15549457*
> I'm in Luxzo
> 
> Don't know what co op farming is tho....


Ill show you how i do it. Already added.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15543648*
> I will actually take time away from my game to sit in front of useless snipers on my team and unload 200 rounds from my m249 in their face. I will then proceed to reload and empty another 200 on them until they move and/or start working with the team. It's hilarious to see their body gyrate and toss around while they are trying to line up that sweet 200m headshot.


Yes, sometimes snipers can be worthless and become over saturated on maps, but at least they're trying. Sometimes people snipe to get the points/kills for the gun to unlock other items for the sniper class, did you even think about that?

You on the other hand are a nuisance, annoying and not contributing at all to the team or objective. So now, who is the useless one?


----------



## Kreeker

"Do you want to change the color scheme to improve performance?"

Who is getting this? and how do I fix it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15548134*
> two GTX460's are about 10% better than a 580 and no you cant quad 2win, IIRC. I would just wait for your 580 since you can easily sli it later.


So you're saying i should wait and get the GTX 580 then Sli it later? I'm almost tempted to pull the trigger on GTX 460 2GB Win but a gtx 580 in SLi seems nicer.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15549602*
> So you're saying i should wait and get the GTX 580 then Sli it later? I'm almost tempted to pull the trigger on GTX 460 2GB Win but a gtx 580 in SLi seems nicer.


I would definitely grab a GTX580 instead.

Almost the same power but on single GPU, which means no driver headaches, and games should play smoother.









And you can SLI it with another GTX580 later on (For example give yourself a 2nd GTX580 as a Christmas gift







), and get WAY better performance.


----------



## CallsignVega

BF3 is such a good game that I've ordered MW3 to try it out lol. 'Tis a sad day...

If people don't think this game has serious issues they are delusional.


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15549652*
> BF3 is such a good game that I've ordered MW3 to try it out lol. 'Tis a sad day...
> 
> If people don't think this game has serious issues they are delusional.


I don't agree with your sentiments. Therefore I must be delusional.

Typical OCN logic.









Enjoy paying $60.00 for MW3, an experience you could have had 4 years ago and for less than $10 if you looked hard enough. I was a big CoD fan back during the CoD 4 days but even I can't justify paying $60 year after year for roughly the same game with re-skinned maps and a repetitive single player experience.


----------



## Nova.

I got on a moment ago and FPS is atrocious. I cant even play at medium settings. Anyone have a solution?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15549652*
> BF3 is such a good game that I've ordered MW3 to try it out lol. 'Tis a sad day...
> 
> If people don't think this game has serious issues they are delusional.


Son, I'm dissapoint, you don't deserve that avatar.









No way I'm buying MW3, I will only try that "game" (The game with same engine, same graphics, same HUD, same kind of maps, same weapons... as COD4 back in 2007) unless someone gifts it to me free, but I won't be asking for this game to anyone for Christmas, and I will never pay for it.









Battlefield 3, you have a place in my heart.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker;15549595*
> "Do you want to change the color scheme to improve performance?"
> 
> Who is getting this? and how do I fix it?


Mine wouldn't stop asking even when I said to ignore, so I set bf3.exe or origin to run without desktop compression (properties) that way it disables Aero right away and won't pop up in the middle of game..


----------



## jacobrjett

Screw the hate, I might buy Modern Warfare 3.

You know what, sure I know its the same rehashed crap every year, sure everyone who plays it is underage and sure its overpriced, but I have had a TON of fun playing modern warfare 2, and one of my best friends plays it and his computer probably cannot handle Battlefield 3.

I was thinking about buying him a 6850 for christmas, but its his dads computer and his dad will probably freak out.


----------



## piskooooo

I always use Windows Classic with almost all the quality features turned off so I never have those weird Windows 7/Aero problems.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15549797*
> Screw the hate, I might buy Modern Warfare 3.
> 
> You know what, sure I know its the same rehashed crap every year, sure everyone who plays it is underage and sure its overpriced, but I have had a TON of fun playing modern warfare 2, and one of my best friends plays it and his computer probably cannot handle Battlefield 3.
> 
> I was thinking about buying him a 6850 for christmas, but its his dads computer and his dad will probably freak out.


Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed MW2 quite a lot, and would have been an epic game if it had Dedicated Servers.

But after Black Ops, I simply won't give my money to a company which insists in releasing the same game over and over, that's what I call a scam.









Once they bother to update their game engine, provide graphical improvements, and put a fair price tag for the game, I will buy that game.

Now, let's focus on Battlefield 3 please.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago;15549698*
> I don't agree with your sentiments. Therefore I must be delusional.
> 
> Typical OCN logic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy paying $60.00 for MW3, an experience you could have had 4 years ago and for less than $10 if you looked hard enough. I was a big CoD fan back during the CoD 4 days but even I can't justify paying $60 year after year for roughly the same game with re-skinned maps and a repetitive single player experience.


Has nothing to do with OCN. I have played a ton of games over the last couple of decades, and if you don't think BF3 has a ton of issues that need to be fixed, yes, you are delusional.

A released game in which you can still fall through the world. Such a blatant disregard for even basic corrections during testing, among a thousand other issues. This release is worse than BC2, and that is saying a _lot_!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15549728*
> Son, I'm dissapoint, you don't deserve that avatar.


My avatar? The aircraft that I fly? What does that have to do with buying MW3 lol.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Has nothing to do with OCN. I have played a ton of games over the last couple of decades, and if you don't think BF3 has a ton of issues that need to be fixed, yes, you are delusional.

A released game in which you can still fall through the world. Such a blatant disregard for even basic corrections during testing, among a thousand other issues. This release is worse than BC2, and that is saying a _lot_!


You can still fall through the world? What?? I played over 30 hours and I've came across no bugs.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Has nothing to do with OCN. I have played a ton of games over the last couple of decades, and if you don't think BF3 has a ton of issues that need to be fixed, yes, you are delusional.

A released game in which you can still fall through the world. Such a blatant disregard for even basic corrections during testing, among a thousand other issues. This release is worse than BC2, and that is saying a _lot_!


Where are you seeing these major issues? Ive played quite a bit online and had no flaws that I would consider major... I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm simply curious


----------



## Sistum Id

What qualifies as quitting for a match? If you get disconnected or bf3.exe quits does that count as a quit on your stats?


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Where are you seeing these major issues? Ive played quite a bit online and had no flaws that I would consider major... I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm simply curious


^second that, ive played about 30 hrs and have no in game bugs aside from a little server lag and rubber banding, the real issue ive had in the bf3.exe not working properly and booting me out of the game after each round is over. well there is the a tiny HUD issue for those running eyefinity (myself included) but i wouldnt consider that a major flaw, and it makes me feel super beast when i i have no read out info, adds to the realism.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

God damn unstable POS! Was in middle of a great, flying only server and the farking game just decided to dump to windows yet kept running the damn game in the background and I had to reset the computer twice before origin would even load up correctly. Now I can't even join a server as the HDD just sits and trashes over and over


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15549637*
> I would definitely grab a GTX580 instead.
> 
> Almost the same power but on single GPU, which means no driver headaches, and games should play smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can SLI it with another GTX580 later on (For example give yourself a 2nd GTX580 as a Christmas gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and get WAY better performance.


I like your idea. Have to wait and see if Black Friday will play a role in giving us GTX 580 for sale. If you know any recommendations let me know. One person recommended me the MSI GTX 580 cuz it has 3 fans built on it. Keeps it cooler. I'm very wary about MSI brands. Too used to EVGA brands. I have no idea what is the best to chose, i do care about temps but i ain't running water custom cooled here unfortunately.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id;15550283*
> What qualifies as quitting for a match? If you get disconnected or bf3.exe quits does that count as a quit on your stats?


Yes it does


----------



## SinX7

Anyone getting random disconnect?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15549602*
> So you're saying i should wait and get the GTX 580 then Sli it later? I'm almost tempted to pull the trigger on GTX 460 2GB Win but a gtx 580 in SLi seems nicer.


Well you can grab 2 480s like me and get almost the same exact performance as a 580


----------



## djriful

This is stupid. A bug occur 3 times in a row in the last level of coop. Doors get jammed when we both player hit the door "E".


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

I havn't really had any crashing mid match or between matches... The only time mine crashes is when first loading up origin, i have to click on the icon in the tray or else it will crash. Oh and of course when I dont have my fans kicked up to high my vid card dumps the drivers mid match... Totally EA's fault


----------



## hollakris

Does anybody want to play some Co-OP ? add me shirasoni


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*


Where are you seeing these major issues? Ive played quite a bit online and had no flaws that I would consider major... I'm not saying you are wrong, I'm simply curious


Just a few off of the top of my head:

BF3.exe simply constantly crashing (current poll over at BF3 official forums has the percentage of crashing players at over 75%! That is with hundreds and hundreds of players responding)

Complete and utter disregard for any Surround/Eyefinity testing leaving a broken mess which now makes up a decent proportion of gamers out there.

Laughable weapon balance as assault rifles/machine guns are the only weapons worth using in the game. (M249 insta-kill sniper rifle, shotguns that kill you from 200m away, etc etc)

Graphical glitches, green texture issues.

Falling through the world in Metro map is still a "feature" in which you get to suicide yourself.

Huge open spaces designed so stupid jets can fly around with little clumped together objectives in the middle of the maps. Tons of wasted space.

Rubber-banding/lag in which you cannot even play decently on 64 player servers. (one of the major selling points of BF3)

Horrendous squad management and no way to talk to players in-game without going through some ridiculous web site setup beforehand.

Going way overboard on "Michael bay effects". The sun blinding half your view-able area, stupid dirt overlays on your view, 10000 megawatt flashlights that blind your entire screen constantly.

Footsteps barely audible limiting situation awareness in close-quarters combat. I should be able to hear a 200lb soldier with 50 pounds of gear running up on concrete with combat boots behind me before he knifes me.

Just to name a few...


----------



## dezahp

Have anyone find a way to move the chat box yet? There has to be some sort of console command to move the location of the chat box...


----------



## Stash9876

I noticed when I change my soldiers appearance/camo, it doesn't seem to save. It will work for that match, but if I go to a different server it will be set back to the default camo. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Just a few off of the top of my head:

BF3.exe simply constantly crashing (current poll over at BF3 official forums has the percentage of crashing players at over 75%! That is with hundreds and hundreds of players responding)

Complete and utter disregard for any Surround/Eyefinity testing leaving a broken mess which now makes up a decent proportion of gamers out there.

Laughable weapon balance as assault rifles/machine guns are the only weapons worth using in the game. (M249 insta-kill sniper rifle, shotguns that kill you from 200m away, etc etc)

Graphical glitches, green texture issues.

Falling through the world in Metro map is still a "feature" in which you get to suicide yourself.

Huge open spaces designed so stupid jets can fly around with little clumped together objectives in the middle of the maps. Tons of wasted space.

Rubber-banding/lag in which you cannot even play decently on 64 player servers. (one of the major selling points of BF3)

Horrendous squad management and no way to talk to players in-game without going through some ridiculous web site setup beforehand.

Going way overboard on "Michael bay effects". The sun blinding half your view-able area, stupid dirt overlays on your view, 10000 megawatt flashlights that blind your entire screen constantly.

Footsteps barely audible limiting situation awareness in close-quarters combat. I should be able to hear a 200lb soldier with 50 pounds of gear running up on concrete with combat boots behind me before he knifes me.

Just to name a few...


It's Bad Company 3. 
We got a console UI and CoD maps. An Xbox360 console port that clearly isn't designed for the PC playerbase that made DICE. 
There's so many things wrong with every map. It's Definitely not a true Battlefield 1942/BF2 sequel.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15551128*
> I noticed when I change my soldiers appearance/camo, it doesn't seem to save. It will work for that match, but if I go to a different server it will be set back to the default camo. Anyone else have this problem?


Yea the appearance/pistol doesn't save...it's pretty irritating because I keep having to change my pistol every single round.


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


It's Bad Company 3. 
We got a console UI and CoD maps. An Xbox360 console port that clearly isn't designed for the PC playerbase that made DICE. 
There's so many things wrong with every map. It's Definitely not a true Battlefield 1942/BF2 sequel.


I agree with that. At least its not as bad as BC2.


----------



## whitekidney

after 41hrs of legit gameplay I reached the top rank (rank 45) gosh.. bedtime..


----------



## nawon72

After at total of 3.5h of CO-OP, and 1.5h of farming points, I unlocked the last weapon.








I think ill be making a video soon showing how i get 270000 points/hour.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitekidney*


after 41hrs of legit gameplay I reached the top rank (rank 45) gosh.. bedtime..


NOPE!!

The top rank is 145 not 45

Keep on plugging!


----------



## whitekidney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


NOPE!!

The top rank is 145 not 45

Keep on plugging!


The top rank is 45, ranks 45-145 is the Colonel rank over and over again just to keep you going...


----------



## mountains

I have more Humvee kills than tank kills


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitekidney*


The top rank is 45, ranks 45-145 is the Colonel rank over and over again just to keep you going...


You're not the official top until you hit 145 then, are you?


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


It's Bad Company 3. 
We got a console UI and CoD maps. An Xbox360 console port that clearly isn't designed for the PC playerbase that made DICE. 
There's so many things wrong with every map. It's Definitely not a true Battlefield 1942/BF2 sequel.



agree 100%. Map design is awful, menus are clunky and slow.


----------



## civilian_pr0ject

got my second 560 working but was having super anoying performance, high frames that felt like 1/3 of what they were. 
watching my graphs on the second monitor showed a series of constant and dramatic up and down spikes of GPU usage.
this was at 1920x1200 on mixed high and ultra settings, 2x MSAA, SSAO, multisample transparency AA (from nvidia control panel)

I turned off hyper threading and frames skyrocketed, and the GPU usage stays EXTREMELY smooth. I was actually able to set everything ultra including my textures and average 75% GPU usage, and am almost always at 60FPS (vsync)
I even upped it to 4X MSAA and 4X super sample transparency and that brings me to average 85% GPU usage. (per card) Temps under 70.

This is awesome. So smooth, zero stutter of any kind.

PS this is with overclock of 900/2200.

If you can run it, transparency anti aliasing makes all of the fences look smooth as butter and is incredible. a must have IMO.


----------



## EfemaN

I must be a part of the minority. There are things I wish would be a bit different, but it's not destroying my gaming experience. I've been fortunate enough to experience few, if any, issues with the game; I don't know if that's because I'm doing something right, or if I'm just plain lucky... but there are people with near-identical setups getting boned. Plus, it's a week into launch; I've come to understand that modern releases always take a while to stabilize.

Regardless, I'm really enjoying BF3! Even _with_ the retina-destroying light sources.

Maybe I'm just more easy-going than others... but that can't be right, since I raged over Crysis 2...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


After at total of 3.5h of CO-OP, and 1.5h of farming points, I unlocked the last weapon.








I think ill be making a video soon showing how i get 270000 points/hour.


I, for one, am curious to see what you did...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*


Mine wouldn't stop asking even when I said to ignore, so I set bf3.exe or origin to run without desktop compression (properties) that way it disables Aero right away and won't pop up in the middle of game..


Just did this. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Liquidpain

Ok, is any one using any client to talk to people on here? If so, what are you using? I love this game but I need to roll with people I can communicate with on a regular basis.


----------



## snoball

I loved this game for the few days, but now the more I play it, the more I think it is just a polished turd. So many issues for me now.

Random crashes
Random connection errors
"Server Error 1"
Green Flicker
Massive FPS lagging, VSYNC BOTH OFF AND ON (High GFX Preset)
Inconsistent weapons.

I could go on for like 5 more minutes, anyone else getting any of these, I am too lazy to read for your glitches lol.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*


Ok, is any one using any client to talk to people on here? If so, what are you using? I love this game but I need to roll with people I can communicate with on a regular basis.


Personally I use skype mainly, but either mumble/vent/Ts3/dolby axon/team talk what ever is easiest.

But Ocn does have a ventrillo server that no one goes one anymore :|

Gah need to get my bf3 fix, only been away from it for 2 days.


----------



## EfemaN

Also, I skimmed through, but I didn't notice anyone else posting this:

http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264










EDIT: User-created, I guess. I got excited


----------



## dezahp

Free dogtags.
http://actofvalor.com/bf3/


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Also, I skimmed through, but I didn't notice anyone else posting this:

http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264

//pic removed


I want that UI. How come they direct that as the cheat report FAQ? lol


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Free dogtags.
http://actofvalor.com/bf3/


And a good trailer! Redeemed! Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I want that UI. How come they direct that as the cheat report FAQ? lol


It was either a major slip-up, or they did it on purpose to get it spreading across the web. Either way, that's awesome; they're definitely paying attention, in-game Voip, fixed squad system, more efficient UI, cleaner map; hopefully that'll arrive in this upcoming patch they spoke about. User-created, I guess.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I loved this game for the few days, but now the more I play it, the more I think it is just a polished turd. So many issues for me now.

Random crashes
Random connection errors
"Server Error 1"
Green Flicker
Massive FPS lagging, VSYNC BOTH OFF AND ON (High GFX Preset)
Inconsistent weapons.

I could go on for like 5 more minutes, anyone else getting any of these, I am too lazy to read for your glitches lol.


I posted a similar post a few pages back but it got completely overlooked like yours probably would have.

Hopefully we get some patches. It'll probably be much better when it gets out of beta.


----------



## Ironcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Free dogtags.
http://actofvalor.com/bf3/


 Thanks movie looks pretty darn good


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I loved this game for the few days, but now the more I play it, the more I think it is just a polished turd. So many issues for me now.

Random crashes
Random connection errors
"Server Error 1"
Green Flicker
Massive FPS lagging, VSYNC BOTH OFF AND ON (High GFX Preset)
Inconsistent weapons.

I could go on for like 5 more minutes, anyone else getting any of these, I am too lazy to read for your glitches lol.


but didn't you hear? DICE said they fixed all the issues in an interview with ign


----------



## Ironcobra

lol dice talks more crap than any studio i have ever seen they really think there stuff smells like roses....


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


I posted a similar post a few pages back but it got completely overlooked like yours probably would have.

Hopefully we get some patches. It'll probably be much better when it gets out of beta.


I wouldn't really expect to see any kind of attention to those kinds of posts. Except for a few fixes here and there, a constructive response isn't likely. I mean, you're looking at a new modern PC release, which in itself should make people expect bugs for a while. It's not pleasant, but it'll smooth out after a while.


----------



## Fallendreams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Also, I skimmed through, but I didn't notice anyone else posting this:

http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264











So wait ... did dice make that picture? If so .... DO WANT! !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


So wait ... did dice make that picture? If so .... DO WANT! !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


No a player created it.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Also, I skimmed through, but I didn't notice anyone else posting this:

http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264











Damn that layout is clean and practical.

That customize button would make me very happy.


----------



## Modus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


And a good trailer! Redeemed! Thanks.

It was either a major slip-up, or they did it on purpose to get it spreading across the web. Either way, that's awesome; they're definitely paying attention, in-game Voip, fixed squad system, more efficient UI, cleaner map; hopefully that'll arrive in this upcoming patch they spoke about.



That was just a mock-up done by a redditor.


----------



## Hawk777th

Wow movie looks great! Thanks!


----------



## EVILNOK

Just had 1 of the most fun matches I've had so far, even though we lost:








Ended up with just over 10k points after ribbons. lol it didn't show me each individual ribbon at the end of the match it just said "ribbons" and gave me 4300 points.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Just had 1 of the most fun matches I've had so far, even though we lost:








Ended up with just over 10k points after ribbons. lol it didn't show me each individual ribbon at the end of the match it just said "ribbons" and gave me 4300 points.


That's only the beginning, friend. In some rounds, I got a total of 20K plus points. (with no major awards, just ribbons and combat score)

It's cause I was in the IFV and and straight up owning.. lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...0/1/347786934/

Here's one of them.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Had a good night flying if I do say so myself


----------



## EVILNOK

Also it looks like someone from BF3 twitter accidentally linked to the pic of that player made menu earlier.
http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fallendreams*


So wait ... did dice make that picture? If so .... DO WANT! !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


Funny thing is that's pretty much IDENTICAL to 2142... And people tell me im crazy when I say BF3 is a few steps backwards in everything but gfx and sound.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Also it looks like someone from BF3 twitter accidentally linked to the pic of that player made menu earlier.
http://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/st...33300220555264


that's old lol been circling around the internet for a while now. Dice has taken into consideration. Its going to be a lot of work to do it. UI coding isn't easy. They really liked it though =)


----------



## kiwiasian

How do I get the Karkand DLC?
And what does the Physical Warfare Pack do? I activated it and nothing changed


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modus*


That was just a mock-up done by a redditor.


Well, that's disappointing. Can't blame me for getting excited.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Had a good night flying if I do say so myself











Nice! I've been working my way up with jets; I do a decent job... which upgrades do you fly with? I've been going with IR Flares (no other way to avoid missles, AFAIK), Stealth (basically guaranteed to get hit by missles between flare cooldown without it), and Rocket Pods/Heat Seekers (even though I just gun everything down).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


How do I get the Karkand DLC?
And what does the Physical Warfare Pack do? I activated it and nothing changed


Karkand DLC has yet to have been released, unfortunately. Getting it added should be straightforward. Physical warfare pack just gives you a few extra all-class weapons and gun customizations.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


How do I get the Karkand DLC?
And what does the Physical Warfare Pack do? I activated it and nothing changed


Karkland hasn't been launched yet. Physical warfare pack is extra goodies for preordering the game. You enter code via origin


----------



## Sir Cumference

Anyone running an HD4890 card or equivalent generation? Lol.

Im gonna be crossfiring soon. 4890 is somewhat playable, but just doesnt do it for me.

20-40 FPS
1920x1200
everything medium. shadows low. the rest is off.


----------



## mountains

What are Sensor Assists from?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


Nice! I've been working my way up with jets; I do a decent job... which upgrades do you fly with? I've been going with IR Flares (no other way to avoid missles, AFAIK), Stealth (basically guaranteed to get hit by missles between flare cooldown without it), and Rocket Pods/Heat Seekers (even though I just gun everything down).



I use full radar, rocket pads and flares


----------



## JoeyTB

Not seen this posted but found the weapon damages on reddit, very useful

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...der=true&gid=8


----------



## dezahp

I switched over to assault from engineer since I've maxed out my engineer a while ago...and I must say that I really dislike the assault rifles. Guess I'll have to wait to get the F2000 soon and see if it's a lot better.


----------



## Hexa

Anyone want to Co Op some with me?


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I switched over to assault from engineer since I've maxed out my engineer a while ago...and I must say that I really dislike the assault rifles. Guess I'll have to wait to get the F2000 soon and see if it's a lot better.


Jesus how'd u max anything it's been like a week


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


i switched over to assault from engineer since i've maxed out my engineer a while ago...and i must say that i really dislike the assault rifles. Guess i'll have to wait to get the f2000 soon and see if it's a lot better.


m416


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MGX1016*


Jesus how'd u max anything it's been like a week


There's actually a lot of people who maxed at least one class already and nearly multiple vehicles.


----------



## Hexa

My Eng is maxed and I think I only have 1 or 2 more to max Support. Throw in the fact I played nothing yesterday or today except a round or two of co op and I'm sure I could have 2 classes maxed.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bl1nk*


m416


I don't like the M416, it just feels really weak to me. Maybe I'm used to the G36C but I've encountered an enemy many times and be the first one to fire but he would end up killing me first.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EfemaN*


I must be a part of the minority. There are things I wish would be a bit different, but it's not destroying my gaming experience. I've been fortunate enough to experience few, if any, issues with the game; I don't know if that's because I'm doing something right, or if I'm just plain lucky... but there are people with near-identical setups getting boned. Plus, it's a week into launch; I've come to understand that modern releases always take a while to stabilize.

Regardless, I'm really enjoying BF3! Even _with_ the retina-destroying light sources.

Maybe I'm just more easy-going than others... but that can't be right, since I raged over Crysis 2...









I, for one, am curious to see what you did...


He found something very cool


----------



## cloferba

so good!

it seems it will be a good game


----------



## SMK

Wow... No lives... I'm barely level 5.

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I don't like the M416, it just feels really weak to me. Maybe I'm used to the G36C but I've encountered an enemy many times and be the first one to fire but he would end up killing me first.


Ehh, I have no problem with the damage; in CQB I usually always come out on top. But oh well, 1 gun won't suit everybody.


----------



## Lune

I maxed out every class and vehicle







rofl


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I maxed out every class and vehicle







rofl


Liar!!!! LOL


----------



## The Doc

I'd hesitate to even call this a beta! Betas are released to iron out bugs that might have been overlooked in the alpha, but BF3 is so full of bugs, it's more like a leaked alpha version.

I installed the game yesterday, and it locked up 3 times before I'd even managed to get into a game. When I finally managed to get into a game, it was stuttering really bad, so I ran fraps, and I was getting 50 frames a second. I restarted the game, and this time, the stuttering was 10X worse! I restarted again and restarted origin and it finally stopped stuttering... kinda... it still stutters, but nowhere near as bad as it was.

Eyefinity... I can only assume that nobody at Dice has it, because it's so messed up, it's hard to believe it got from alpha to beta without anyone noticing/fixing the problems. On the very first level in single player on the train, I got to the door with the gun jammed across it, and spent half an hour trying to figure out how the hell to get past it. My head was wrecked with it and I decided to give up on it for the night, but luckily, when I ctrl/esc'd the game, I was still facing the gun across the door, and voila, I could suddenly see the hint about holding down 'R' to get the gun. None of the hints appear on my screens in eyefinity, and there are problems with the position of the names over people's heads, and more than likely other problems that I can't see because I have eyefinity.

Keybinding... I thought they'd have this sorted in the release version. The game should never have got past alpha without the ability to bind keys properly. Has anyone tried using an xbox controller on the game?

The biggest issue I have with the game, is that even if all the bugs were fixed, there's still one really BIG problem that I doubt they can fix... The whole lens flare, dirt on the lens, blinding lights problem!!! Is that crap supposed to be a feature??? I have no idea how this game got as far as release without someone on the dev team saying... "Hang on a minute lads, am I the only one who thinks this whole 'lens flare, dirt on the lens, blinding lights' thing is actually crap and really annoying?

Bugs can be fixed, and I suspect they will be fixed, but it's impossible to fix stupid, and that visibility 'feature' is ridiculous.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I switched over to assault from engineer since I've maxed out my engineer a while ago...and I must say that I really dislike the assault rifles. Guess I'll have to wait to get the F2000 soon and see if it's a lot better.


F2000 is amazing, especially when you get the attachments you want for it, holo, foregrip, flash suppresor is money for me


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I loved this game for the few days, but now the more I play it, the more I think it is just a polished turd. So many issues for me now.

Random crashes
Random connection errors
"Server Error 1"
Green Flicker
Massive FPS lagging, VSYNC BOTH OFF AND ON (High GFX Preset)
Inconsistent weapons.

I could go on for like 5 more minutes, anyone else getting any of these, I am too lazy to read for your glitches lol.


You have the turd part right but I don't see much polish lol.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Noize_Unit*


F2000 is amazing, especially when you get the attachments you want for it, holo, foregrip, flash suppresor is money for me










I see a lot of people use suppressor but I just use foregrip and heavy barrel. Suppressor is just unnecessary to me and I like people to find out where I am so they can come to me and I just end up killing them. I was wondering though what's the point of flash suppressor since there is already a suppressor and it doesn't even affect the gun's sound?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


There's actually a lot of people who maxed at least one class already and nearly multiple vehicles.


Some people really do need to get a life


----------



## dezahp

I'm not as close as they are but I'm getting there and I certainly do have a life. I am, though, playing as much as I can before I hit midterms next week which will be followed by cramming for finals. And weekends are going out for me and football Sundays in which I go tailgating for every home game.


----------



## Noize_Unit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I see a lot of people use suppressor but I just use foregrip and heavy barrel. Suppressor is just unnecessary to me and I like people to find out where I am so they can come to me and I just end up killing them. I was wondering though what's the point of flash suppressor since there is already a suppressor and it doesn't even affect the gun's sound?


well suppressor i dont like cuz it reduces dmg while muffling the sound, while the flash suppressor doesnt affect sound nor dmg (but does decrease accuracy, but i do not see a difference in the range i use the weapon, which is 50m or less), but elimates muzzle flash so if your hidden or crouched or shooting from a distance you wont be as easy to find, both have their place but idk i just like the flash suppressor not sure why, second fav is heavy barrel


----------



## piskooooo

This game is absolute garbage with a bad team and it makes me not even want to play after a while of losing. It's so stupid because bad people ruin the game for everyone.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I have heard disabling UPnP on your router is a possible fix. I will confirm tonight.



Well I got in well over an hour of playtime with no disconnects tonight. Difficult to tell if it's because of disabling UPnP or because of the server update. Either way I'm happy and hoping the trend continues. I noticed improvement in performance on Tehran and Caspian maps as well.

See guys, it really is possible to make a post in this thread without complaining about something.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *piskooooo*


This game is absolute garbage with a bad team and it makes me not even want to play after a while of losing. It's so stupid because bad people ruin the game for everyone.


I level up my recon class when I'm in a bad team. Works out quite well.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I level up my recon class when I'm in a bad team. Works out quite well.

Sent from my HTC Vision


I've been leveling up Medic, but it's still really bad. I almost want to just stop playing until a month or so after XMas so I can get all people who know how to play and the bad ones will be gone.


----------



## pjBSOD

I suck at this game so bad.... ha.


----------



## Kirby1

Bragging commence. 23 and 0.

Anyone got proof of anything better?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Doc*


I'd hesitate to even call this a beta! Betas are released to iron out bugs that might have been overlooked in the alpha, but BF3 is so full of bugs, it's more like a leaked alpha version.

I installed the game yesterday, and it locked up 3 times before I'd even managed to get into a game. When I finally managed to get into a game, it was stuttering really bad, so I ran fraps, and I was getting 50 frames a second. I restarted the game, and this time, the stuttering was 10X worse! I restarted again and restarted origin and it finally stopped stuttering... kinda... it still stutters, but nowhere near as bad as it was.

Eyefinity... I can only assume that nobody at Dice has it, because it's so messed up, it's hard to believe it got from alpha to beta without anyone noticing/fixing the problems. On the very first level in single player on the train, I got to the door with the gun jammed across it, and spent half an hour trying to figure out how the hell to get past it. My head was wrecked with it and I decided to give up on it for the night, but luckily, when I ctrl/esc'd the game, I was still facing the gun across the door, and voila, I could suddenly see the hint about holding down 'R' to get the gun. None of the hints appear on my screens in eyefinity, and there are problems with the position of the names over people's heads, and more than likely other problems that I can't see because I have eyefinity.

Keybinding... I thought they'd have this sorted in the release version. The game should never have got past alpha without the ability to bind keys properly. Has anyone tried using an xbox controller on the game?

The biggest issue I have with the game, is that even if all the bugs were fixed, there's still one really BIG problem that I doubt they can fix... The whole lens flare, dirt on the lens, blinding lights problem!!! Is that crap supposed to be a feature??? I have no idea how this game got as far as release without someone on the dev team saying... "Hang on a minute lads, am I the only one who thinks this whole 'lens flare, dirt on the lens, blinding lights' thing is actually crap and really annoying?

Bugs can be fixed, and I suspect they will be fixed, but it's impossible to fix stupid, and that visibility 'feature' is ridiculous.


Its awful in many regards, they did it to beat MW3 release nothing else.
6 months more with current features and then they had to cut off a lot.
their decision making currently sucks, it isn't dice anymore, its ea, they sold out their soul.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I see a lot of people use suppressor but I just use foregrip and heavy barrel. Suppressor is just unnecessary to me and I like people to find out where I am so they can come to me and I just end up killing them. I was wondering though what's the point of flash suppressor since there is already a suppressor and it doesn't even affect the gun's sound?


to not be shown minimap when you advance to a flag.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Some people really do need to get a life


Gaming is a lot more fun than to read forums....and write in them...a lot of those people needs to get a life


----------



## FlyingNugget

As a Battlefield fan, I am glad I didnt waste $60 on this game.


----------



## pepejovi

Regardless of all the hate, I'll be ordering this today, for a measly 36,40€.


----------



## Ankur

Hey guys is my speed good enough to play BF3 online Multiplayer?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


I maxed out every class and vehicle







rofl



Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


Liar!!!! LOL


I doubt he is. Its quite possible as the game is a week old now but it would have required a great deal of dedication. Probably at least 10 hours a day I'd imagine.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## black06g85

I dunno where you guys are finding all these problems with the game.
Only issue I get is the game is going to crash one time when I first start, but it's easy enough to close window, and reload into the game.
Run ultra settings, no stuttering, game runs smooth.
This is the most fun I've had playing a game in a long time. I agree it does suck when you don't have people that play as a team,and I for one, am really not great at the game, but I still enjoy playing every chance I get.


----------



## pepejovi

Finally, a positive review!


----------



## Ankur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*



Hey guys is my speed good enough to play BF3 online Multiplayer?












Sorry for double post. . but its urgent. . I need to know whether this speed is enough?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Sorry for double post. . but its urgent. . I need to know whether this speed is enough?










I played online FPS for years on less than that. The ping and jitter will be what hurts you more. But yours isn't _that_ bad really.


----------



## Ankur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


I played online FPS for years on less than that. The ping and jitter will be what hurts you more. But yours isn't _that_ bad really.


Thanks for the reply. . So can I confirm I can play BF3 multiplayer?
Playing is important. . lag doesn't matter


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Thanks for the reply. . So can I confirm I can play BF3 multiplayer?
Playing is important. . lag doesn't matter










Yes you can play BF3 multiplayer.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *black06g85*


I dunno where you guys are finding all these problems with the game.
Only issue I get is the game is going to crash one time when I first start, but it's easy enough to close window, and reload into the game.
Run ultra settings, no stuttering, game runs smooth.
This is the most fun I've had playing a game in a long time. I agree it does suck when you don't have people that play as a team,and I for one, am really not great at the game, but I still enjoy playing every chance I get.


qft. Like many people I expected a little more than what we got, but the truth is i'm horribly addicted to this game and wish I could play every day. Haven't had this much fun in a game for a long time.

If they properly resurrect those classic maps from bf2 like karkand and (hopefully) wake island this game can only get better.

Go play mw3 if you don't like this one, its your loss, i'm staying put.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well it looks like the disconnects still happen. I only had one tonight with around 5 hours of play. I was off to a great start in that game too.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone got any #124 BSOD while playing BF3?

I just got one, and I am 100% sure my OC is stable as it can do a full week of Folding non-stop, and +24hr of Linx with AVX instructions.

Meh, I don't know what's going on, so far I got it twice since the game released.


----------



## crucifix85

anyone know where to get your physical warfare pack code?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


As much as I love this game I'd much rather see it finished and perfected with a later release date. So what if it gets released after MW3. DICE gets my money for a polished, perfect game.


Really. Well personally I would rather play a bit of a glitchy game now instead of waitng months for the "perfect" version. Which would never happen anyway because you don't see most of the issues until it's in the wild anyway.


----------



## NFL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone got any #124 BSOD while playing BF3?

I just got one, and I am 100% sure my OC is stable as it can do a full week of Folding non-stop, and +24hr of Linx with AVX instructions.

Meh, I don't know what's going on, so far I got it twice since the game released.


I've seen it a couple of times...and like you, my OC is 100% stable. Of course to complicate things, I'm now getting the same BSOD at idle, and I've come to the conclusion that my already RMA'd PSU is crapping out on me...just my luck


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone got any #124 BSOD while playing BF3?

I just got one, and I am 100% sure my OC is stable as it can do a full week of Folding non-stop, and +24hr of Linx with AVX instructions.

Meh, I don't know what's going on, so far I got it twice since the game released.


I had one the week of release...Not sure of the BSOD code but it happened as I was in a gun fight and I hit the "window" button by mistake trying to hit "z"...BSOD.
Haven't happened since...


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crucifix85*


anyone know where to get your physical warfare pack code?


You should have received a separate email with the code if you bought from Origin, or it should have been given to you by your retailer at the point of purchase. If you havenâ€™t received it, as I havenâ€™t, contact EA Support. Theyâ€™ll be able to ignore your problem.


----------



## conzilla

Your physical warfare pack code was on your recipt on in an email from from origin. You have to put it in in the redeem code slot in origin.


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


You should have received a separate email with the code if you bought from Origin, or it should have been given to you by your retailer at the point of purchase. If you havenâ€™t received it, as I havenâ€™t, contact EA Support. Theyâ€™ll be able to ignore your problem.


ROFL, nice.


----------



## crucifix85

thanks for the help. unlocked it.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Anyone got any #124 BSOD while playing BF3?

I just got one, and I am 100% sure my OC is stable as it can do a full week of Folding non-stop, and +24hr of Linx with AVX instructions.

Meh, I don't know what's going on, so far I got it twice since the game released.


Dont know if you have seen this thread but it regards the BSOD you mentioned.

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...idge-read.html


----------



## Karlz3r

Had an odd bug today.
I wasn't able to use any weapons, I was only able to throw the bullet & health kits.
Also I was able to spawn on any member on my team..


----------



## roberT_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Laughable weapon balance as assault rifles/machine guns are the only weapons worth using in the game. (M249 insta-kill sniper rifle, shotguns that kill you from 200m away, etc etc)


Umm... Engineer is the best class in the game IMO. Maybe you should try it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Falling through the world in Metro map is still a "feature" in which you get to suicide yourself.


You're the only person I've seen complain of this post-beta.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Huge open spaces designed so stupid jets can fly around with little clumped together objectives in the middle of the maps. Tons of wasted space.


This is a BF game. If you didn't like open spaces then why buy?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Rubber-banding/lag in which you cannot even play decently on 64 player servers. (one of the major selling points of BF3)


Recent server-side patch addressed this. Last night seemed perform better on the 64 man server that I was on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Horrendous squad management and no way to talk to players in-game without going through some ridiculous web site setup beforehand.


Anyone who plays serious FPS uses Ventrillo, mumble, Skype, ect....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Going way overboard on "Michael bay effects". The sun blinding half your view-able area, stupid dirt overlays on your view, 10000 megawatt flashlights that blind your entire screen constantly.


This is annoying, but I think it's an interesting aspect of realism they've added to the game. If I'm trying to shoot someone up at the Hill from the Forest on Caspain Border, then the Sun probably would be in my eyes in RL.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SMK*


Wow... No lives... I'm barely level 5.

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


Don't claim "No lives" because you lack skill.

I'm level 45. I work 40 hours a week and I'm in grad school (On average I spend 10 hours in class per week).


----------



## _Chimera

Can't spawn on squad members in most servers, *** anyone else?


----------



## fuloran1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dasweb*


Don't claim "No lives" because you lack skill.

I'm level 45. I work 40 hours a week and I'm in grad school (On average I spend 10 hours in class per week).


You work 40 and go to grad school? I hate to break it to you man...but you _don't_ have a life.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whitekidney*


after 41hrs of legit gameplay I reached the top rank (rank 45) gosh.. bedtime..


100 more ranks to go.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Getting the "You were disconnected from the login server" after every few minutes.

Any *working* fix?


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dasweb*


I guess you didn't play BC2 at launch...


I don't see how that's an excuse to be quite honest. Had this of have been any other game it would have been crucified. Because it's Battlefield 3 it's ok? Of course not.

Shame on DICE and EA. I'll come back when they fix it.


----------



## IRWolfey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dasweb*


Don't claim "No lives" because you lack skill.

I'm level 45. I work 40 hours a week and I'm in grad school (On average I spend 10 hours in class per week).


Agreed! 40+ hour work week, grad school, 2 year old, and first game I've played on PC in years and I'm a 25. Have you tried completing a game?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dasweb*


I guess you didn't play BC2 at launch...


No-one played BC2 at launch.

Ba-dum-tish!


----------



## Frosty288

idk..i've had literally no issues with the game.

Except that after a reboot, the game exits out the first time it is run. After it crashes the first time tho it's flawless.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


No-one played BC2 at launch.

Ba-dum-tish!


Haha, so _so_ true.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frosty288*


idk..i've had literally no issues with the game.


I'll list every issue I have had with the game.

Failing to connect to server (constantly).
Crashed when tried to join a game as a squad (crashed for everyone).
Squads split onto both teams. Massive problem considering party chat functions. Can give away enemy locations to each other.
Rubber banding.
Character standing up from prone by it's self.
Weapon animations not working (like reloading for example).
Weapons won't fire.
Weapons won't switch.
Still random white or green flashes on screen (wasn't fixed from beta).
Characters stop sprinting after a couple of seconds.
Sometime charatcers sprint despite not pressing sprint.
Poor collision detection. You have to jump over a half a foot high step.
People still hide half their bodies through walls.
Currently there is an invincibility hack.
Awful spawning point system. 
Soldier fails to load on Soldier screen. This happens everytime you try to access it for the first time after playing a match.
Battlelog doesn't track stats properly.

There's plenty more. They're just the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I'll list every issue I have had with the game.

Failing to connect to server (constantly).
Crashed when tried to join a game as a squad (crashed for everyone).
Squads split onto both teams. Massive problem considering party chat functions. Can give away enemy locations to each other.
Rubber banding.
Character standing up from prone by it's self.
Weapon animations not working (like reloading for example).
Weapons won't fire.
Weapons won't switch.
Still random white or green flashes on screen (wasn't fixed from beta).
Characters stop sprinting after a couple of seconds.
Sometime charatcers sprint despite not pressing sprint.
Poor collision detection. You have to jump over a half a foot high step.
People still hide half their bodies through walls.
Currently there is an invincibility hack.
Awful spawning point system. 
Soldier fails to load on Soldier screen. This happens everytime you try to access it for the first time after playing a match.
Battlelog doesn't track stats properly.

There's plenty more. They're just the ones off the top of my head.


I have a few of these as well. I am waiting for the patches to take this game seriously. Unfortunately the posts like this I have seen get flamed as MW3 fanboy or just ignored.

GL with the game lol.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tralala*


dude u guys need to stop *****ing,
this game is amazing and the problems will get patched out soon


Agreed. People just like to complain (including me). Has a massive FPS ever come out bug free? If you're so upset, just stop playing for a month and come back when it's all patched up. Nobody is forcing you to play. I'm also so sick of the "this isn't a true BF2 sequel", just get over it. Nothing would have made you happy.

The one complaint about the game I can come up with is the destructible environments seem really toned down compared to BC2, like REALLY toned down. I don't think I've even seen a building collapse.


----------



## Dasweb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I have a few of these as well. I am waiting for the patches to take this game seriously. Unfortunately the posts like this I have seen get flamed as MW3 fanboy or just ignored.

GL with the game lol.


I don't think that's totally true.

I know there are bugs in this game, and even though I do not have problems like most people I know it needs to be fixed.

That being said, I still have a load of fun even with the issues at hand.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


I don't see how that's an excuse to be quite honest. Had this of have been any other game it would have been crucified. Because it's Battlefield 3 it's ok? Of course not.

Shame on DICE and EA. I'll come back when they fix it.


Actually I think there are more complaints because it's BF3 and people have wild, unrealistic expectations for stability. If they had missed the release date people would have been *****ing. They made the release date but with bugs and people are *****ing. Nobody is ever happy.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15556001*
> Agreed. People just like to complain (including me). Has a massive FPS ever come out bug free? If you're so upset, just stop playing for a month and come back when it's all patched up. Nobody is forcing you to play. I'm also so sick of the "this isn't a true BF2 sequel", just get over it. Nothing would have made you happy.
> 
> The one complaint about the game I can come up with is the destructible environments seem really toned down compared to BC2, like REALLY toned down. I don't think I've even seen a building collapse.


God this post annoys me. People like to complain about a crashing program that they paid $60 for? What a revalation.

This isn't an "all or nothing" topic. Of course all games will have bugs. There is a large difference between a couple of nuisance bugs and hundreds of bugs including game crashing bugs. I hadn't realized that I had paid $60 for the "priveledge" of playing a game sometime in the future when they get around to fixing something that should have been fixed to begin with.









Let's all bow down to the lord's at EA/Dice as apparently they can do no wrong to some of you.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15556289*
> God this post annoys me. People like to complain about a crashing program that they paid $60 for? What a revalation.
> 
> This isn't an "all or nothing" topic. Of course all games will have bugs. There is a large difference between a couple of nuisance bugs and hundreds of bugs including game crashing bugs. I hadn't realized that I had paid $60 for the "priveledge" of playing a game sometime in the future when they get around to fixing something that should have been fixed to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all bow down to the lord's at EA/Dice as apparently they can do no wrong to some of you.


The problem I have is people seem to put BF2 on such a high pedestal (me included) but they apparently have selective memory as BF2 was laggy, buggy, crashed all the time, etc. The same type of problems we're facing now. Where are all these games people are playing that don't have these issues? Complain about the game industry as a whole, but don't act like BF3 is the sole offender.

Not everyone can afford to do the Blizzard style of development (it's done when its' done). Not to mention Blizzard isn't in the business of FPS which seem to always have the most issues.

The only way you're going to get change is with your dollars. Personally, I rather have a buggy game now than a perfect game in a few months. If you feel differently, wait until the game is released before spending your 60 dollars and do the research. If crashing and bugs were such an issue for you, you would have seen them on threads like this on day 1. Not to mention, after the beta you should have assumed there would be issues on release.

Another alternative, just start playing in a month and pretend it's release. You'd still be out the same 60 dollars and you'd be happier because you bought a bug free game.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15556001*
> Agreed. People just like to complain (including me). Has a massive FPS ever come out bug free? If you're so upset, just stop playing for a month and come back when it's all patched up. Nobody is forcing you to play. I'm also so sick of the "this isn't a true BF2 sequel", just get over it. Nothing would have made you happy.
> 
> The one complaint about the game I can come up with is the destructible environments seem really toned down compared to BC2, like REALLY toned down. *I don't think I've even seen a building collapse*.


I saw one get blown to hell last night, no roof left, no walls it works for me.
I havent seen any fall like in BFBC2 but I've seen buildings die for sure


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15556128*
> Oh I am sorry, I thought I paid for a working program that was out of the Alpha stage...
> 
> I love how over the years we have regressed and not progressed with the standard of software development.


It is working. Have you any idea how difficult it is and how much work it takes to make a game like this and then release it without any issues at all? Just dont play if you dont like. It will get patched.


----------



## Lune




----------



## iamlongtime

Looking for a squad with mics playing alone and loosing cause everyone is doing thier own thing sucks fat end!


----------



## Bluemustang

Whining about whiners is just more whining







Plus if people didn't complain DICE wouldn't know of half the stuff they need to fix.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang;15556414*
> Whining about whiners is just more whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus if people didn't complain DICE wouldn't know of half the stuff they need to fix.


^^^^This


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;15556360*
> I don't know about you, but I'd rather wait for a working and stable game than pay for what we pretty much got in the beta. This is quite simply one of the worst games I have ever played in terms of stability, and that's saying something. Note, stability. The game itself would be fun if it wasn't for the stuff that actually breaks it. I can excuse the odd bug once in a blue moon, and I've experienced my fair share over the years, but alot of these bugs in Battlefield 3 are very common, gamebreaking, and they happen alot!
> 
> Instead of worrying about beating Modern Warfare 3 to the starting line DICE & EA should have worried more about beating it to the finish.


I agree, bugs are annoying, but I bet there would still be just as many issues if they released the game later. There are some bugs (crashes, driver issues, etc) that are very tough (almost impossible) to fix/patch until after it is out and running on multiple configurations of PC's. I don't believe there has ever been a game released perfect at launch. Even games that get "delayed" are still buggy when they do release. There are just too many variables to account for when making PC games.

So far, my experience has been good, a lot better than BC2 was for me anyways. Although, I seem to be getting more crashes now (still not a lot) after this latest patch than I did before.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15556332*
> I saw one get blown to hell last night, no roof left, no walls it works for me.
> I havent seen any fall like in BFBC2 but I've seen buildings die for sure


I think the part where I got frustrated was when my buddy was gunning and said "blow that wall out", I fire my tank shell into the wall and say "Wall down", then the smoke cleared and the wall was good as new lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;15556360*
> I don't know about you, but I'd rather wait for a working and stable game than pay for what we pretty much got in the beta. This is quite simply one of the worst games I have ever played in terms of stability, and that's saying something. Note, stability. The game itself would be fun if it wasn't for the stuff that actually breaks it. I can excuse the odd bug once in a blue moon, and I've experienced my fair share over the years, but alot of these bugs in Battlefield 3 are very common, gamebreaking, and they happen alot!
> 
> Instead of worrying about beating Modern Warfare 3 to the starting line DICE & EA should have worried more about beating it to the finish.


I think that's 100% fair and I understand doing that. I think it's especially relevant when you're worried about your stats as I am and the bugs are hurting you. I took 2 days off of work to play at release and ending up playing only BC2 because BF3 was unstable. I worked out the issues over the course of the week and then had a great BF3 weekend.

I don't know enough about marketing to know if they made the wrong choice. Who knows what sales would have been like if they waited, they certainly would have had to get it out by Xmas shopping which starts in a couple weeks. Who can say if they would have been able to resolve these issues if they had waited those extra weeks? People still bought the game, the gamble is how many players they lost now and in the future due to the bugs in this release and that's something we can't ever truly know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15556426*
> I agree, bugs are annoying, but I bet there would still be just as many issues if they released the game later. There are some bugs (crashes, driver issues, etc) that are very tough (almost impossible) to fix/patch until after it is out and running on multiple configurations of PC's. I don't believe there has ever been a game released perfect at launch. Even games that get "delayed" are still buggy when they do release. There are just too many variables to account for when making PC games.
> 
> So far, my experience has been good, a lot better than BC2 was for me anyways. Although, I seem to be getting more crashes now (still not a lot) after this latest patch than I did before.


Agreed. This is starting to remind me of the Android v. iOS debate I get caught up into all the time...


----------



## Higgins

As many bugs as there are, Battlefield games have always had very buggy releases. BF2 on release day is almost a different game then what we have now at 1.5 patch. They nerfed the blackhawk miniguns so hard in the 1.3 patch people called them marshmallow cannons.

Hopefully they are able to patch things up, and for the amount of people calling for the "biggest maps ever" to have more spread out control points, I'd like to think that any new maps will be more spread out.


----------



## Zerkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15556335*
> It is working. Have you any idea how difficult it is and how much work it takes to make a game like this and then release it without any issues at all? Just dont play if you dont like. It will get patched.


Agreed!

The only problem I've had are the random green flashes and that's only after I've alt tabbed out and back in, solution: don't alt tab. I'm pretty excited that I'm not having handfuls of problems like most of you are having, not sure what the deal is.


----------



## DBEAU

I will say I'm having more problems now, after this most recent update.


----------



## jchon930

hands down the most annoying bug in the game is the sniper scope glint EVEN when it is NOT facing anywhere near the sun or even in indoor areas... seriously? SCOPE GLINT in dark rooms? cmon, I don't care if I get killed 10x in a row by a camping sniper in some
3rd floor apartment... please make it somewhat resemble reality. I like the challenge of having to search for that pesky sniper who has nested himself in a good hiding area that is killing entire squads. It's 1/2 of the experience and satisfaction of killing a sniper.


----------



## 95329

I would like to play the CO-OP to get the items unlocked but I don't have any friends who's playing BF3 so PM me if you wanna team up


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zerkk;15556670*
> Agreed!
> 
> The only problem I've had are the random green flashes and that's only after I've alt tabbed out and back in, solution: don't alt tab. I'm pretty excited that I'm not having handfuls of problems like most of you are having, not sure what the deal is.


Same for me. Green Flashes and some shuttering when im flying. The latest server patch as fixes a lot of the lagg issues. Even my crapy internet is happy! i mean come on if my dial up is not getting lay i think there is something wrong on your end xD

As for the coding omg. I'm currently studying to become a game developer and woooww the amount of coding and math involved! like to make a player jump alone is over 200 lines of codes.









To make a ball bounce correctly takes over 2,000 lines of code just because a computer doesn't know the laws of gravity and so on. you have to code that all yourself and in fact everything you see in a game is all coded. A bullet shooting and reflecting is crazy about of codes.

So think of dices situation and just relax. It takes a lot of work. I mean the scale of that game engine must be huge! I couldn't imagine where to begin to fix some of the issues people are having. Debugging is one of the longest and most hardest parts in coding. Typing away the codes are easy but fixing errors and fixing them is a PITA x10000 lol


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jchon930;15556948*
> hands down the most annoying bug in the game is the sniper scope glint EVEN when it is NOT facing anywhere near the sun or even in indoor areas... seriously? SCOPE GLINT in dark rooms? cmon, I don't care if I get killed 10x in a row by a camping sniper in some
> 3rd floor apartment... please make it somewhat resemble reality. I like the challenge of having to search for that pesky sniper who has nested himself in a good hiding area that is killing entire squads. It's 1/2 of the experience and satisfaction of killing a sniper.


The scope glint is to discourage camping. They don't want people camping. They want people playing the objectives and making the most of their class.

Desire for people to play objectively > realism.

If you are camping in BF, you are a bad recon, no use to your squad, and generally just a bad person.

I would also point out that a good Recon will be able to take people down before they can kill him, scope glare or not.


----------



## mountains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15557275*
> I would also point out that a good Recon will be able to take people down before they can kill him, scope glare or not.


Are we playing the same game? There are a bunch of weapons that are better than a sniper rifle at ~100m - M249, F2000, hell even an M4A1 is a pretty decent weapon on that range.

Recon's still fairly good, but there's a lot of times where I feel sniper rifles are too weak at medium to long ranges.


----------



## [email protected]

They need to give Snipers a weapon to defend themselves besides a pistol. Like a small SMG with shorter clips. More protection otherwise i recommend you always bring a spotter with you. It helps to have backup. Which is why most snipers don't always go solo unless they have a good spot.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15557526*
> Are we playing the same game? There are a bunch of weapons that are better than a sniper rifle at ~100m - M249, F2000, hell even an M4A1 is a pretty decent weapon on that range.
> 
> Recon's still fairly good, but there's a lot of times where I feel sniper rifles are too weak at medium to long ranges.


Agreed, one of the reasons I've stopped leveling a Recon and went with Engineer.


----------



## BradleyW

So the scope glitch is intentional?


----------



## downlinx

i cant see this at work can someone post up the 7 ways
7 ways battlefield 3 is improving


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield;15555844*
> I'll list every issue I have had with the game.
> 
> Failing to connect to server (constantly).
> Crashed when tried to join a game as a squad (crashed for everyone).
> Squads split onto both teams. Massive problem considering party chat functions. Can give away enemy locations to each other.
> Rubber banding.
> Character standing up from prone by it's self.
> Weapon animations not working (like reloading for example).
> Weapons won't fire.
> Weapons won't switch.
> Still random white or green flashes on screen (wasn't fixed from beta).
> Characters stop sprinting after a couple of seconds.
> Sometime charatcers sprint despite not pressing sprint.
> Poor collision detection. You have to jump over a half a foot high step.
> People still hide half their bodies through walls.
> Currently there is an invincibility hack.
> Awful spawning point system.
> Soldier fails to load on Soldier screen. This happens everytime you try to access it for the first time after playing a match.
> Battlelog doesn't track stats properly.
> 
> There's plenty more. They're just the ones off the top of my head.


I've had all but a few you mentioned.
Personally it doesn't bother me _That_ much but it does kind of piss me off when it happens and I die for a reason that I cannot control.

Also one thing that should be on the list whether it is intentional or not.
When using the scroll wheel the weapons lag when trying to update that you are switching to a different weapon. That more than anything pisses the hell out of me when I am trying to switch to a rocket launcher to finish a group of guys off and it takes 3-4 seconds to even switch. In the mean time I'm sitting there getting 50000000 bullets shot at me with no weapon in my hand.

Quite a poor design if you ask me.


----------



## ripelivejam

anyone try running a stress test like Furmark or Kombustor with catalyst 11.10 preview v3 driver, and the screen flashes with an error that the driver stopped working? in bf3 i'm getting what looks like artifacts as well as the green flickering now (mostly on Caspian), even after disabling my GPU overclock, and wanted to stress test to make sure there weren't any issues (furmark ran fine w/ overclock before updating drivers). pretty sure it's still problems with the game, i was just curious.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek;15557890*
> I've had all but a few you mentioned.
> Personally it doesn't bother me _That_ much but it does kind of piss me off when it happens and I die for a reason that I cannot control.
> 
> Also one thing that should be on the list whether it is intentional or not.
> When using the scroll wheel the weapons lag when trying to update that you are switching to a different weapon. That more than anything pisses the hell out of me when I am trying to switch to a rocket launcher to finish a group of guys off and it takes 3-4 seconds to even switch. In the mean time I'm sitting there getting 50000000 bullets shot at me with no weapon in my hand.
> 
> Quite a poor design if you ask me.


I don't use the scroll wheel anymore, forced myself to use the number keys. Scroll takes wayyyy too long.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15557863*
> i cant see this at work can someone post up the 7 ways
> 7 ways battlefield 3 is improving


Quote:


> At the start of the week I outlined some of the key Battlefield 3 issues we are tracking here at DICE. This update will give you a clear view on the improvements we have made since then. Keep gaming, and keep sending us your feedback!
> 
> 1) QUICK MATCH FUNCTIONALITY
> Status: Improved! Try it out and leave your feedback on the Battlelog forums
> 
> Since we rolled out the server patch yesterday, we have seen a big increase in quick match functionality on consoles. You should now be able to join a quick match the majority of times without any issues.
> 
> However, please make sure to check that you are matched against servers in your own region by following this guide for the console server browser. If not, this could potentially have a negative impact on lag and rubber banding. We will keep working on improving the quick match stability and reliability further.
> 
> 2) JOINING SQUADS AND STAYING THERE
> Status: Fix pending in the very near future
> 
> Some people have experienced difficulties joining and staying in squads on console. We have identified the cause of this problem and will hopefully have a fix ready to roll out very soon. You should then be able to stay together in your squad throughout the game. Please follow this guide for how to create and join squads prior to starting a match, which is the quickest and most reliable way to make sure you play with the right people in the right game. We will return tomorrow with an update on when this fix is live.
> 
> 3) HARDCORE SERVER AVAILABILITY
> Status: Improved! Try it out and leave your feedback on the Battlelog forums
> 
> We know you love your hardcore mode. We have identified and eliminated the problem that made our hardcore servers disappear after being live for a set period of time. You should now find plenty of Hardcore servers to join.
> 
> 4) LAG AND RUBBER BANDING
> Status: Fix just rolled out. We are positive this will improve the situation. Help us verify by playing Caspian Border and Tehran Highway on Conquest!
> 
> Some users are experiencing lag and rubber banding, mostly tied to Conquest mode on Tehran Highway and Caspian Border. This was due to a bug in the network code that has been identified and eliminated in today's console server patch, resulting in a big improvement in these cases. For PC, this issue was improved in an earlier server patch.
> 
> However, please make sure to check that you are matched against servers in your own region by following this guide for the console server browser. If not, this could potentially have a negative impact on lag and rubber banding. We will keep working on improving the quick match stability and reliability further.
> 
> 5) DEFAULT REGION SETTING IN SERVER BROWSER
> Status: Fix pending in the very near future
> 
> Some players, mostly in the US, may have had their default region setting in the server browser set to Europe, which would lead to unnecessary lag and rubber banding. This would incorrectly also affect your quick match attempts. This will be fixed shortly. You can still manually use the server browser and set the desired server region to any region you want.
> 
> You might also want to follow this guide for how to best take advantage of the features in the console server browser. That way, you have total control over what game mode and map to join, and on what server.
> 
> 6) GAME STABILITY
> Status: Greatly improved! Leave your feedback on the Battlelog forums
> 
> In today's server patch, we also made numerous fixes to the overall game stability, including the elimination of two of the most frequent game crashed we have seen reports on. You should see an increase in game stability from now on.
> 
> 7) ORIGIN INSTALLATION AND AUTHENTICATION ISSUES
> Status: Fix pending in the very near future
> 
> Since the launch of Battlefield 3, Origin have implemented a host of improvements and will continue to do so as long as gamers are playing Battlefield 3. The next Origin update is scheduled for early November and includes a number of critical updates that will fix most of the problems that people have experienced. For the latest updates, answers, and support from the Origin Team, please visit the Origin Help Center.
> 
> The Origin Team will continue to appreciate any and all feedback and will address it as quickly as possible. Please go to the Origin Help Center for support directly relating to Origin.
> 
> Once again, thanks for playing, and thanks for sharing your feedback with us at DICE and EA. Let us know how you are enjoying the game now that the fixes mentioned in this blog post have rolled out or will roll out in the near future. We are passionate about supporting all our games for a very long time, including Battlefield 3. This is just the start.
> 
> If you have any feedback at all, please visit Battlelog and let us know what you think in the forums available there.
> 
> For support, head to our Battlefield 3 Help Center, where you can see the answer to the most frequent questions and live chat with our game advisors.
> 
> Karl Magnus Troedsson
> 
> General Manager, DICE


Here ya go.


----------



## AoHxBram

30 fps avg on 5760x1080 on "auto" settings, this means some things were ultra, no AA and 16x AF.

is this normal on my card, or should i get the latest drivers + the fix for crossfire ?

tho im not using any crossfire.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram;15557971*
> 30 fps avg on 5760x1080 on "auto" settings, this means some things were ultra, no AA and 16x AF.
> 
> is this normal on my card, or should i get the latest drivers + the fix for crossfire ?
> 
> tho im not using any crossfire.


At that resolution, on a single card? Totally normal.


----------



## downlinx

thank you +rep bud


----------



## joarangoe

Woooot, changed vcard.

Moved from a 5870 to 6850x2. Rocking almost all ultra settings at 90+ fps no lag or stuttering whatsoever, and I havent even started to Overclock.

Game looks great!


----------



## anubis1127

Battlefield 3 for free with select AMD FX CPU / GPU:

http://amd-member.com/Newsletters/AMDGame/Nov11_Battlefield3.html

Seems AMD really wants to push those AMD FX processors, and their stock of hd6000 series cards.


----------



## Mobius01

Don't know whether this has been posted yet: http://actofvalor.com/bf3/

You get 5 free dog tags for watching the Act of Valor trailer.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127;15558106*
> Battlefield 3 for free with select AMD FX CPU / GPU:
> 
> http://amd-member.com/Newsletters/AMDGame/Nov11_Battlefield3.html
> 
> Seems AMD really wants to push those AMD FX processors, and their stock of hd6000 series cards.


too bad this does not work if you already ordered your gpu, dang.


----------



## Lune




----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains;15557526*
> Are we playing the same game? There are a bunch of weapons that are better than a sniper rifle at ~100m - M249, F2000, hell even an M4A1 is a pretty decent weapon on that range.
> 
> Recon's still fairly good, but there's a lot of times where I feel sniper rifles are too weak at medium to long ranges.


My rule of thumb when playing recon is if your target sees you before you kill him you're doing it wrong. So whatever weapon they have doesn't matter as they'll be dead before the get to use it. Don't get me wrong, according to my rule I do it wrong sometimes too.


----------



## Cuar

Anyone out there that plays Hardcore mode only? I would like to add some more OCN friends but I only play HC mode.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15557997*
> At that resolution, on a single card? Totally normal.


Thanks mate







. i might get a 6990 with a pre installed waterblock, but its a different block then my ek, so im a bit worried about how the "tubing" entry and exit line up.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar;15558607*
> Anyone out there that plays Hardcore mode only? I would like to add some more OCN friends but I only play HC mode.


As a chopper pilot, hardcore favors infantry combat way too much for me to find it too enjoyable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuar;15558607*
> Anyone out there that plays Hardcore mode only? I would like to add some more OCN friends but I only play HC mode.


I only play Hardcore modes in FPS. Something about having to shoot someone 14 times with a pistol to kill them in regular mode isn't too appealing...


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15558964*
> I only play Hardcore modes in FPS. Something about having to shoot someone 14 times with a pistol to kill them in regular mode isn't too appealing...


Except you don't have to in Battlefield 3. This isn't Bad Company 2. Three shots on normal is more than enough. Headshots kill instantly. Recoil is nonexistant in both modes. Hardcore is overkill, in essence I actually find Hardcore to be more for people that want to hide, camp and can't seem to deal with the rules of the game. I tend to joke around and call it Noobcore, though a piece of me is kind of serious. XD


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15558848*
> For the price we are paying, they should test the game even if there are thousands combinations...
> 
> Sent from my keyboard, using fingers.


I've put in 12 hours in multi alone, plus SP. That means I'm already below 4 dollars an hour for fun, I'll surely put in a couple hundred and bring that down to pennies an hour. I don't think complaints on price are warranted for most gamers.

Now if you factor in the GPU, Memory, and Cooling upgrades I got to play BF3....lol


----------



## 98uk

Spawn logic is pretty shocking, however, I cannot fault hit detection at all. It seems perfect for me which is a far cry from "oh look the hitbox is a mile behind him" BF2.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15559020*
> Except you don't have to in Battlefield 3. This isn't Bad Company 2. Three shots on normal is more than enough. Headshots kill instantly. Recoil is nonexistant in both modes. Hardcore is overkill, in essence I actually find Hardcore to be more for people that want to hide, camp and can't seem to deal with the rules of the game. I tend to joke around and call it Noobcore, though a piece of me is kind of serious. XD


I agree with your take on HC, I feel it defeats the purpose of Battlefield. No mini-map spotting, can't even see how much armor/health you have.

Inb4 "You don't have a % health meter or a 20/30 bullets left counter in real life do you???" because that argument fails. In real life, I can CHECK my gun, and I'm pretty sure I'd know if I had a bullet in my leg or if my tank/car was on fire. You can't feel nor manually check your gun in a game. If they'd implement a button where you can check your magazine and a quick ammo count would be displayed for a second or two, I wouldn't mind.


----------



## pjBSOD

All of the obvious bugs and issues aside that everyone has already mentioned, this is probably one of the most fun games I've played in a very long time, and I also suck. Just going to fight through it and try and get better.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15559219*
> I agree with your take on HC, I feel it defeats the purpose of Battlefield. No mini-map spotting, can't even see how much armor/health you have.
> 
> Inb4 "You don't have a % health meter or a 20/30 bullets left counter in real life do you???" because that argument fails. In real life, I can CHECK my gun, and I'm pretty sure I'd know if I had a bullet in my leg or if my tank/car was on fire. You can't feel nor manually check your gun in a game. If they'd implement a button where you can check your magazine and a quick ammo count would be displayed for a second or two, I wouldn't mind.


Someone from the military can chime in but I don't see a soldier being in a firefight, pulling out their magazine, and counting bullets. I saw a gizmo on some future soldier show that showed how many rounds were left in your magazine on a digital display so it wouldn't be much of a stretch to let you have that convenience even in hardcore mode. I've also heard of using tracer rounds at the end of the mag to warn you.

As far as a bullet in your leg, you can't really focus on that. In the real world if you took a bullet in your leg (or anywhere for that matter) you're out of the fight in the majority of situations, you're certainly not sprinting lol.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk;15559101*
> Spawn logic is pretty shocking, however, I cannot fault hit detection at all. It seems perfect for me which is a far cry from "oh look the hitbox is a mile behind him" BF2.


i think you mean bc2 as the hitbox in bf2 i thought was fine.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15559303*
> i think you mean bc2 as the hitbox in bf2 i thought was fine.


Really? I mean, it was pretty good most of the time, but look up some of the videos, they are hilarious. It was a big problem with the Refractor 2 engine.


----------



## MAXKILLS

I was under heavy fire in BF3 while on the phone with 911 dispatch over the smell of smoke, prob. from the SLI config getting to hot and melting the plastic in one of my gamming computers in the house, they heard that I was struggling with keeping my composure. Had to let them know the truth when they asked about the struggle that I was in a fire fight. Not realizing that I have several warrants out for my arrest being down range from the enemy of the apposing team. My neighbor was able to put down the fire while smoke added to the realizem of the game I became more absorbed within and forgot I was still on the phone with 911. The window of my computer room window broke when officers we trying to enter because of the gunshots, sounding so real -thus still in the game working towards first place and adding to my next rank. I when the smoke detector started beeping I knew I was getting closer to the end of the round so I managed to hop into a jet at my home base to see if I can make any last min. kills, when suddenly the round ended as I was being talked to by the police with a gun in my face. I still will have to let EA, DICE and Origin Know how fun it was to have played BF3. Man,

NOW THAT IS Realism!


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15559219*
> I agree with your take on HC, I feel it defeats the purpose of Battlefield. No mini-map spotting, can't even see how much armor/health you have.
> 
> Inb4 "You don't have a % health meter or a 20/30 bullets left counter in real life do you???" because that argument fails. In real life, I can CHECK my gun, and I'm pretty sure I'd know if I had a bullet in my leg or if my tank/car was on fire. You can't feel nor manually check your gun in a game. If they'd implement a button where you can check your magazine and a quick ammo count would be displayed for a second or two, I wouldn't mind.


Sir how would you check bullet amount when in a firefight? I don't think you would take out your mag.. You'd simply run out and reload otherwise keep track of how many bullets you fire..


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15559433*
> Sir how would you check bullet amount when in a firefight? I don't think you would take out your mag.. You'd simply run out and reload otherwise keep track of how many bullets you fire..


You wouldn't reload after shooting a third of your magazine either.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15559464*
> You wouldn't reload after shooting a third of your magazine either.


Agreed, each bullet would have a point... no pun intended

anyone up for a little teamplay on OCN server or something ? Add me on --- battlelog luxzo









edit what happen to OCN server


----------



## naizarak

game definitely has potential, but it'll need a lot of patches to get there.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15559464*
> You wouldn't reload after shooting a third of your magazine either.


Lol. "Hold on guys!" (pulls out magazine, starts loading bullets one by one)


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15559433*
> Sir how would you check bullet amount when in a firefight? I don't think you would take out your mag.. You'd simply run out and reload otherwise keep track of how many bullets you fire..


You can get those fancy magazines with the clear windows in them now. More likely though, in a military situation, the last few rounds in the mag will be tracers so you don't get a nasty surprise when you pull the trigger and nothing happens.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Scrappy

The last ones especially, if you can't fly it....DON'T TAKE IT!


----------



## EVILNOK

All this realism talk. If you want realism uninstall the game after your 1st death and never play it again. If you're not willing to do that all realism arguments are invalid.







I'm only half joking. Its a game and I think they did as good of a job as you can do when it comes to "realism" in a game like this.


----------



## Karlz3r

Does anyone know how to become a squad leader in squad that has 4 members, but no leader?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15559433*
> Sir how would you check bullet amount when in a firefight? I don't think you would take out your mag.. You'd simply run out and reload otherwise keep track of how many bullets you fire..


Sorry, my post could very easily be read out of context. I didn't mean that in real life one WOULD literally pull out their mag and count how many bullets they have. I meant that you COULD, whether by counting or by having a transparent magazine and just looking through it. Since you can't do either in a video game, removing the visual counter is annoying, especially since sometimes lag makes you think you fired a bullet when you actually didn't and no ammo was deducted, so keeping a mental count doesn't really always work.

Bullet-counting issue aside, it's ridiculous that I can't tell the exact status my vehicle armor is in. It makes all the difference knowing how badly damaged your car/tank/helicopter is, and having to second guess whether to stay or bail is annoying. BF2 was made to be played one way, with only a few options such as vehicles or no vehicles. Throwing in "oh I want this off, this on, this off, or everything off hardcore mode!!!" splits the community up, since plenty of people that feel the same way I do won't play hardcore while others will ONLY play hardcore. The game should just have one universal (general) mechanics system of damage/health, if that makes sense.


----------



## [email protected]

This movie is so good, i'd see it since it's based on a true story and on top of that, if you watch it you get 5 custom free dogtags. Whose with me soldiers? Addictive to dogtags? Here.

http://actofvalor.com/bf3/

I'm glad i found this. I'm still looking for more. Besides Alienware. There's razer but you'd have to buy something from them lol.


----------



## DBEAU

Does anyone know what the numbers above spotted AI in Co-op means?


----------



## Lune

-lolz







same with weapons except recon. Apparently theres nothing else to unlock.. waiting on Battlefield 4


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU;15559861*
> Does anyone know what the numbers above spotted AI in Co-op means?


Yes me








The number denotes who did the spotting! Player "1" or player "2"


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MAXKILLS*


I was under heavy fire in BF3 while on the phone with 911 dispatch over the smell of smoke, prob. from the SLI config getting to hot and melting the plastic in one of my gamming computers in the house, they heard that I was struggling with keeping my composure. Had to let them know the truth when they asked about the struggle that I was in a fire fight. Not realizing that I have several warrants out for my arrest being down range from the enemy of the apposing team. My neighbor was able to put down the fire while smoke added to the realizem of the game I became more absorbed within and forgot I was still on the phone with 911. The window of my computer room window broke when officers we trying to enter because of the gunshots, sounding so real -thus still in the game working towards first place and adding to my next rank. I when the smoke detector started beeping I knew I was getting closer to the end of the round so I managed to hop into a jet at my home base to see if I can make any last min. kills, when suddenly the round ended as I was being talked to by the police with a gun in my face. I still will have to let EA, DICE and Origin Know how fun it was to have played BF3. Man,

NOW THAT IS Realism!










What is this I don't even..


----------



## MGX1016

I think what they really need is not armor status but when your heli is messed up or jet you can fly to helipad/runway to heal. Otherwise its just a one shot deal which is not BF2 at all


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15559986*
> -lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with weapons except recon. Apparently theres nothing else to unlock.. waiting on Battlefield 4


waiting on karkland dlc I can't wait for F35 + wake


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


-lolz







same with weapons except recon. Apparently theres nothing else to unlock.. waiting on Battlefield 4











Well, you will have to tell DICE their "year" worth of unlocks was a bunch of bull.







I don't count more service stars as "unlocks". Still, it will probably take me a year to get as far as you are.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15559986*
> -lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same with weapons except recon. Apparently theres nothing else to unlock.. waiting on Battlefield 4


I've seen you play almost 24/7 since release, for normal people it will take us a lot longer to reach all unlocks.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*


Your post would have had more merit if I was playing the PC version.

See that nice post of mine a few pages back listing some of the bugs I have experienced? Every single one of them was on the Xbox 360 version.

It doesn't matter what platform we play on, the issues are on all of them! I feel sorry for PS3 users because on top of half of those problems some of them are also suffering from serious input delay aswell.

Go figure.


He probably just assumed since this is the PC games section....


----------



## Hotcarl

Came here to brag

When i got into the tank today, i was like man that jet flying around is definitely going down. 
After 2-3 missed shots with the main cannon, took my time waited for him to get closer, timed it perfectly and nailed that sucker.
Jet gets disabled, pilot got out and jet continues to travel further from me. Took a few seconds and fired another shot and got him again, i was really happy


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15559832*
> This movie is so good, i'd see it since it's based on a true story and on top of that, if you watch it you get 5 custom free dogtags. Whose with me soldiers? Addictive to dogtags? Here.
> 
> http://actofvalor.com/bf3/
> 
> I'm glad i found this. I'm still looking for more. Besides Alienware. There's razer but you'd have to buy something from them lol.


i really like that clip


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I've seen you play almost 24/7 since release, for normal people it will take us a lot longer to reach all unlocks.










I've skipped at least 3 days, and then another 2 just fooling around doing pretty much nothing. Game is just too easy so don't be surprised







If you look at my hours played, I think its around 75 20 of them being afk filling servers up


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_Chimera*


*Can't spawn *on squad members in most servers, *** anyone else?


You must join new squad along with your friends etc, in order to be able. Dunno why is like that


----------



## pjBSOD

Well, I've switched from Engineer to Assault and I've been having much more fun since I've actually been getting kills. I guess I'm too ADD to go around using strategy to disable vehicles.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I'd like to try stopping all the fighting! Then all load-out with C4, and all 64 players put C4 round stuff and blow stuff up








Starting with the Tower thing


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


I'd like to try stopping all the fighting! Then all load-out with C4, and all 64 players put C4 round stuff and blow stuff up








Starting with the Tower thing










we should load out the ocn server, fill it with C4 and have tanks on standby on the count of 3 to blast everythign they got to blow it up


----------



## crashoran

Is there no way to move the chatbox around?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Is there no way to move the chatbox around?


nope; don't think so

submit feedback on battelog and see if they will/can implement it


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


we should load out the ocn server, fill it with C4 and have tanks on standby on the count of 3 to blast everythign they got to blow it up










Imagine if we all planned every OCN member on the team use C4 on the map, and the enemy work together with us and use C4 then blow the whole place up. Would it crash the server?







LMAO Be a epic youtube video to see massive explosions and buildings destroyed with all of that C4 from every class! Imagine!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad*


The scope glint is to discourage camping. They don't want people camping. They want people playing the objectives and making the most of their class.

Desire for people to play objectively > realism.

If you are camping in BF, you are a bad recon, no use to your squad, and generally just a bad person.

I would also point out that a good Recon will be able to take people down before they can kill him, scope glare or not.


Let me first state that I don't agree with camping at all in Battlefield, or any game for the matter. However, I'm confused as to how a Battlefield recon plays without "camping" or what I would call acting like a real-life sniper, hanging out in a hidden area providing long-range support.

I personally play CS, and have played since I was ~12. I tried to play Recon using the typical CS sniper style, and it really didn't work that well. It's hard to use this style with bullet drop and breathing mechanics. Although I've played the Battlefield franchise since 1942, I've never really taken it seriously since now. I would honestly love to know how to actually play Recon properly.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kreeker*


I would honestly love to know how to actually play Recon properly.


The best way is to find 3-4 positions and cycle between them routinely. This allows for optimal view of the battlefield as well as keeping your enemies in the dark to your exact location. You should pick your positions wisely, some near objectives, and others to hold back the approaching Charlies.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


The best way is to find 3-4 positions and cycle between them routinely. This allows for optimal view of the battlefield as well as keeping your enemies in the dark to your exact location. You should pick your positions wisely, some near objectives, and others to hold back the approaching Charlies.


^That, or take a PDW instead of a rifle and play like an assault.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Imagine if we all planned every OCN member on the team use C4 on the map, and the enemy work together with us and use C4 then blow the whole place up. Would it crash the server?







LMAO Be a epic youtube video to see massive explosions and buildings destroyed with all of that C4 from every class! Imagine!










I'm in for this!


----------



## (MAB)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Imagine if we all planned every OCN member on the team use C4 on the map, and the enemy work together with us and use C4 then blow the whole place up. Would it crash the server?







LMAO Be a epic youtube video to see massive explosions and buildings destroyed with all of that C4 from every class! Imagine!










 That would be sweet! You should plan it.


----------



## dezahp

Lol my friend bought BF3 but needs a new computer to play it. I tried to convince him to just build one but he just left to go to Best Buys right now haha...well I guess I tried.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darren9*


^That, or take a PDW instead of a rifle and play like an assault.


^this, love using an UMP-45/PDW-R, can't wait to see how the P-90 plays.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So what squad specializations are people finding the most useful? Can you stack them? If 4 people have sprint enabled is 4 times as effective? Flak doesn't seem do much of anything. Sprint seems to be useful. Ammo, not so much. Most of the time you die before running out anyways. I haven't tired suppression yet and I haven't unlocked frag.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


So what squad specializations are people finding the most useful? Can you stack them? If 4 people have sprint enabled is 4 times as effective? .


No stacking of any kind, whether it's squad bonuses or vehicle perks.


----------



## linkin93

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/x...1-32-24-78.png

http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/x...1-39-51-11.png

  
 You Tube  



 
 (video processing)

Yeah.. watch the vid then check the screenshots.

I've been told it's something to do with the pre-order and getting the SKS flash suppressor as part of the physical warfare pack. Anyone else get the same thing? It also means I get nothing for my next recon unlock.


----------



## 8564dan

I'm getting frustrated....i don't feel like im any good at this game sometimes. One game, I do well...but then, on another game, I get killed like 16 times and only kill 2 people and I can't get near the objectives! Frustrating lol.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *8564dan*


I'm getting frustrated....i don't feel like im any good at this game sometimes. One game, I do well...but then, on another game, I get killed like 16 times and only kill 2 people and I can't get near the objectives! Frustrating lol.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


Try to go slower, it helped me. Rush only on rush servers.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


The best way is to find 3-4 positions and cycle between them routinely. This allows for optimal view of the battlefield as well as keeping your enemies in the dark to your exact location. You should pick your positions wisely, some near objectives, and others to hold back the approaching Charlies.


I'll try this out, thanks.


----------



## snoball

I am on a terrible slide with the game now, KDR dropped from 1.6 to 1.1 in last 36 hours and W/L went from 1.5 to 1.1. Currently on a 1-12 W/L streak, I could punch some babies. IDK what is different but I suck now! lol


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I am on a terrible slide with the game now, KDR dropped from 1.6 to 1.1 in last 36 hours and W/L went from 1.5 to 1.1. Currently on a 1-12 W/L streak, I could punch some babies. IDK what is different but I suck now! lol


my KDR dropped from 3.2 to 2.8 because of random downers team killing me, because of lag, because of glitchy stingers, random RPGS and god knows what else, jesus.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


i really like that clip


**** that clip was amazing. going to see it! and i love the dogtags!! <3


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

It's been a week since the release (for UK 28th) and I had FRAPS recording every now and again until now so I took some good clips and created a mini montage of Recon, Jets and some other things I've experienced so far









  
 You Tube


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*


It's been a week since the release (for UK 28th) and I had FRAPS recording every now and again until now so I took some good clips and created a mini montage of Recon, Jets and some other things I've experienced so far









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaKH2_gtSBQ


haha nice video and headshot at the end. =) try 963m xD


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GAZ_MAN_432*


It's been a week since the release (for UK 28th) and I had FRAPS recording every now and again until now so I took some good clips and created a mini montage of Recon, Jets and some other things I've experienced so far









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XaKH2_gtSBQ


LOL!

"480 marksman celebratory head spin"

I do this too when something awesome happens, I don't play much recon though.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


I am on a terrible slide with the game now, KDR dropped from 1.6 to 1.1 in last 36 hours and W/L went from 1.5 to 1.1. Currently on a 1-12 W/L streak, I could punch some babies. IDK what is different but I suck now! lol


Find some good people to play with. For W/L ratio, TDM is by far the best game type IMO; assuming you have 2 or 3 good people with you.

If you want some W/L _boosting_, add me- I usually don't lose too many TDM matches.

d0ntbl1nk


----------



## CallsignVega

What engineer guns are you guys finding to be the most useful? Has anyone played a ton of co-op and unlocked the SG552? Is that any good? I heard they might be nurfing the SCAR-H soon. ;/


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


What engineer guns are you guys finding to be the most useful? Has anyone played a ton of co-op and unlocked the SG552? Is that any good? I heard they might be nurfing the SCAR-H soon. ;/


A-91 and G36C are definitely the top 2. And then it is preference...To me personally, the G36C is my favorite gun. I'm not sure about the SG553 but doubt it would be any better than those 2 guns.


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


What engineer guns are you guys finding to be the most useful? Has anyone played a ton of co-op and unlocked the SG552? Is that any good? I heard they might be nurfing the SCAR-H soon. ;/


For engineer I use the SCAR-H almost all the time, but I don't know why







I find it hard to control as it does take a good amount of bullets to kill and has it's massive recoil. I think it needs a damage boost or a slight bit of lower recoil as even controlled fire of 1-3 shots each time goes everywhere for me and I only damage the enemy in most cases.









I should start using the M4A1 again is I remembered it as a nice well balanced gun (then again, I didn't have it for long







)

Right now, I'm using the UMP-45 to get a suppressor for it so I can do a bit of stealth spec-ops behind enemy lines with recon
















EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


A-91 and G36C are definitely the top 2. And then it is preference...To me personally, the G36C is my favorite gun. I'm not sure about the SG553 but doubt it would be any better than those 2 guns.


I think I'll be using the G36C a good bit too. It seems a nice and controlled weapon in singleplayer. Still have to unlock it for multiplayer


----------



## dezahp

It seemed like they remodeled the Scar's mechanics because it feels totally different from the beta. I think it is already strong enough and has enough output damage. Should definitely be only used for close quarters though.


----------



## Sistum Id

I just unlocked the G36C. I've been using the SCAR mostly and unlocked its final attachment. I felt the G36C is nice, but it felt under powered. I'm not sure if it was the last match I was in last night, but it felt either some people had some uber armor/health or the G36C is under powered compared to the SCAR.

Anyways, I'll be sticking to the G36C for now.


----------



## dezahp

Oh man I don't think I want to go capture Hilltop anymore in Caspian...everytime I climb up the hill and try to look upwards for enemies, I just get blinded by the worst thing...the sun.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


What engineer guns are you guys finding to be the most useful? Has anyone played a ton of co-op and unlocked the SG552? Is that any good? I heard they might be nurfing the SCAR-H soon. ;/


Well looking at this chart https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...er=true&gid=13

The damage is equal for the A91 and the G36C but the A91 has a higher RoF and thus a lower TTK, however if they nerf the scar H to a 4 hit kill I'll probably be moving to the G36C due to it having a burst capability. I will miss my scar H :'(


----------



## Cotton

Just had a crash after a particularly great game. So frustrating...

Was there a fix available for the scores screen lock-up?


----------



## Gunfire

After playing this game for a total of 8 hours, I feel as if it's completely broken and feels nothing like the original Battlefield franchise, all aircraft feel extremely underpowered, AA is extremely overpowered (to the point were I get pissed), all players are extremely disrespectful, no one wants to play as a team it's all lone wolf, some explosives need to be nerfed as well as guns, some guns need to be made more powerful, and I HATE the spawning into the jets. I HATE IT. If Back to Karkand isn't any good, I'm quitting.

Sorry for the rant, just some things that got under my skin...


----------



## Dr.m0x

Spawning into the jets is great. Means noobs like me can grab one straight away and crash it into the nearest tree.

Since there are no training opportunity in the single player games, my only option is to crash it untili figure it out.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


A-91 and G36C are definitely the top 2. And then it is preference...To me personally, the G36C is my favorite gun. I'm not sure about the SG553 but doubt it would be any better than those 2 guns.


Are the numbers at the top meters for distance on this spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...der=true&gid=0


----------



## dezahp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Are the numbers at the top meters for distance on this spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...der=true&gid=0


I actually didn't know how to interpret that spreadsheet before but now that you mention it, it does look like it stands for shooting distance.


----------



## gtarmanrob

LOVE THIS GAME

its bloody hard though, especially only being on rank 3. i keep switching classes when i should just stick one out and work at it for a while, but so many things keep happening where im like "i need to be an engineer now". or "thats it, im sniping"

its a seriously chaotic battlefield.

the conquest spawn points are a bit annoying, especially on close range maps. since they take a while to neutralise, you can spawn in and if someones camping that flag, they just kill you straight away.

have only been playing HC mode though.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dezahp*


I actually didn't know how to interpret that spreadsheet before but now that you mention it, it does look like it stands for shooting distance.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Are the numbers at the top meters for distance on this spreadsheet?

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...der=true&gid=0


Yeah, those numbers stand for the distance (tip is that the sniper rifles go up to 100).


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Does anyone know what the name and default key is for the damn tank so you can enable devices like the thermal camera? I for the life of me cannot get the damn thing to work cause I dunno what key it is after remapping them all


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


Spawning into the jets is great. Means noobs like me can grab one straight away and crash it into the nearest tree.

Since there are no training opportunity in the single player games, my only option is to crash it untili figure it out.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


I would suggest remapping aircraft controls. Currently i have mine set to wasd as up down left right. shift is speed up. crtl is slow down and alt is my afterburners. still use my mouse in conjunction with the keyboard to help further my control over the aircraft. took a little bit to get to use since i was so use to the old controls but now im flying like a pro. =)


----------



## dezahp

My friend is having trouble running BF3 and said that he can't run it on his computer. I looked at the computer he bought and thought that he should least at the minimum be able to play on low settings.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/HP+-+Pav...&skuId=3395059

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ironcobra

does he have the correct drivers installed, directx, chipset?


----------



## dezahp

LOL he told me he got lower fps when he switched to low res...how the hell does that happen?

Yea I told him to install the new drivers and everything. He should have never just bought a ****ty HP computer from Best Buys.


----------



## Clawbog

Is the AN-94 like it was in BC2?


----------



## marduke83

Ok so does anyone actually know where to go to report hackers to EA? I asked them, and the email I got back I couldn't make head nor tails from... Everything they mentioned in the email is not on their website.... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog;15566053*
> Is the AN-94 like it was in BC2?


If you mean the 2-3 burst-kill lolfest, no. In fact I find myself more often than not switching to full-auto on the AN-94 because the 2-shot burst just isn't as effective in most cases. The inclusion of multiple firing modes down to single-shot for other ARs really killed the AN-94's unique appeal.

It's definitely not underpowered, but I don't think it has any advantages over the other rifles. I prefer the AEK-971 or M416.


----------



## ripelivejam

just uninstalled catalyst driver to run furmark for approx. 35 minutes fine with no artifacts/crashing. i still get artifacts/flashing in BF3, so it has to only be a driver issue or issue with the game then, right?


----------



## greg1184

Some day I will get proper YAW controls in this game. I don't see how it is logical that I twist my joystick to the left the plane turns right and vice versa.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184;15566308*
> Some day I will get proper YAW controls in this game. I don't see how it is logical that I twist my joystick to the left the plane turns right and vice versa.


You just tried reversing the binds, like binding yaw left and turning the stick right? I had to do this in the beta but not in the full game.


----------



## hat1324

Has DICE said anything about the destruction that we all miss?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.040712,-117.229577


----------



## Bacheezi

so here I am, 16 - 1 k/d

just about to get a knife kill annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd disconnect


----------



## Lune

Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCiQ1AhHVA&hd=1[/ame]


----------



## marduke83

^ holy crap dude! awesome. wish I got a chance to at least try to fly one to practice in, but they always get taken quickly in the servers I join..


----------



## Ghost23

I hated OP Metro in the beta.. HATED, like, wanted it to die.

Now I find myself enjoying it and not avoiding a server rolling it like the plague :s


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566657*
> Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCiQ1AhHVA&hd=1


i call hax. Ive never been able to fly that close to trees and not get hit by them. i even tried flying under one of those road signs on OP Firestorm and hit it, going slow and as low to the ground as i could get. nice video though.

Also, how is your game that smooth, were you playing that on the 5970 or the 2 580s? or is that just the result of YouTube video encoding?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566657*
> Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.
> 
> Snip


I completely agree with this, I find you have much more control for helo's with the kb/m then with a joystick, however I still use a joystick for flying, same way I did in bf2.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15566144*
> Ok so does anyone actually know where to go to report hackers to EA? I asked them, and the email I got back I couldn't make head nor tails from... Everything they mentioned in the email is not on their website.... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


In Battlelog click the persons name you want to report to the right of their profile name there is a grey triangle to click.

@Lune Wow now that is some awesome flying do you charge for flight lessons? Hehe.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15566771*
> i call hax. Ive never been able to fly that close to trees and not get hit by them. i even tried flying under one of those road signs on OP Firestorm and hit it, going slow and as low to the ground as i could get. nice video though.
> 
> Also, how is your game that smooth, were you playing that on the 5970 or the 2 580s? or is that just the result of YouTube video encoding?


On a 5970, going to sell the 580's as I don't even need them apparently..







Real video is like double the smoothness, game never goes under 80 FPS anyway lol

The blades in this game are non existent so I take advantage of that, could fly even lower and close to things and that's not all I can do lol







just didn't wanna come up with some 1 hour long video ^^ the signs hm... dont nose on them, u gonna hit it with the tail. Never hit those things ^^


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh;15566800*
> In Battlelog click the persons name you want to report to the right of their profile name there is a grey triangle to click.
> 
> @Lune Wow now that is some awesome flying do you charge for flight lessons? Hehe.


Thankyou very much!







rep+


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566806*
> On a 5970, going to sell the 580's as I don't even need them apparently..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real video is like double the smoothness, game never goes under 80 FPS anyway lol
> 
> The blades in this game are non existent so I take advantage of that, could fly even lower and close to things and that's not all I can do lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just didn't wanna come up with some 1 hour long video ^^ the signs hm... dont nose on them, u gonna hit it with the tail. Never hit those things ^^


mine also never goes under 80FPs, but it doesn't look nearly that smooth to me. what drivers are you using?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15566857*
> mine also never goes under 80FPs, but it doesn't look nearly that smooth to me. what drivers are you using?


11.10 preview 3 + CAP 4


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566949*
> 11.10 preview 3 + CAP 4










well thats exactly what im using. It must be my internet then.
My base ping is 75ms. I very rarely see a server listed under 125ms, and that goes up when in game because my bandwidth is very limited. 1.5Mb/s. can barely stream low def utube vids


----------



## ripelivejam

hah i don't understand it, i uninstalled catalyst 11.10 v3, DIDN'T run driver sweeper, and for kicks loaded bf3 again. for some reason it seems to be performing BETTER, very little flashing and so far no artifacts! ***...


----------



## Tatakai All

Now I'm gonna go and practice heli flying. Anyone down for a game of Heli Horse? Get at me.


----------



## Mebby

So because battle log is updating I can't play single player....

S=


----------



## pjBSOD

Nooooo, not updates! I wasn't done owning.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mebby;15567050*
> So because battle log is updating I can't play single player....
> 
> S=


Set Origin to "Offline Mode" and Launch the game from Origin = gg?


----------



## psi_guy

luckily, i just finished my rapefest on caspian border before the updates started.


----------



## iamlongtime

Great server updates and Battle log update, this game will be down twice as much YAY!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566657*
> Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCiQ1AhHVA&hd=1


I need to learn how to fly like that... I can do it in BC2 and BF2, having some trouble picking it up here though. How do you get so fast without gaining altitude? That's probably the only problem I have... and try to get a gunner next time lol


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15564265*
> After playing this game for a total of 8 hours, I feel as if it's completely broken and feels nothing like the original Battlefield franchise, all aircraft feel extremely underpowered, AA is extremely overpowered (to the point were I get pissed), all players are extremely disrespectful, no one wants to play as a team it's all lone wolf, some explosives need to be nerfed as well as guns, some guns need to be made more powerful, and I HATE the spawning into the jets. I HATE IT. If Back to Karkand isn't any good, I'm quitting.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just some things that got under my skin...


Its the best bf game in the series hands down.
I just find people cant play team objective, this isn't a fps game as cs, cod, mw, this is a team based tactical move, suppress and achieve game.
Hard to move forward? unlock smoke use it (320 nade launcher), people cant see or spot.

played metro conquest, used smoke, every time have been able to capture B flag. Unless the team is filled with camping noobs. I don't care about my K/D ratio, its a objective take and get game. To many noobs in team, time to change server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83;15566144*
> Ok so does anyone actually know where to go to report hackers to EA? I asked them, and the email I got back I couldn't make head nor tails from... Everything they mentioned in the email is not on their website.... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


triangle at their name in the battlelog can use it to report.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

Battlelog login is currently disabled, please try again in a while


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15567132*
> I need to learn how to fly like that... I can do it in BC2 and BF2, having some trouble picking it up here though. How do you get so fast without gaining altitude? That's probably the only problem I have... and try to get a gunner next time lol


idk u can fly even faster, its about going down with the nose and mixing it with the W / S keys, the reason mouse + keyboard > joystick

Didn't need a gunner lawl.. it was an empty server for a reason


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15567170*
> idk u can fly even faster, its about going down with the nose and mixing it with the W / S keys, the reason mouse + keyboard > joystick
> 
> Didn't need a gunner lawl.. it was an empty server for a reason


Eh, I'll have to figure it out myself sometime... they can't be that hard to figure out, I've just got to practice a bit(probs best to do it in the coop no?).


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15567193*
> Eh, I'll have to figure it out myself sometime... they can't be that hard to figure out, I've just got to practice a bit(probs best to do it in the coop no?).


Practice like me with random objects next to you, co op is too open







just do what I do (even tho that was the first time I was doing it haha) I think im gonna keep experimenting with random stuff like that, hell we are even going to setup a practice server later.. sick of joining some random servers with no control over anything : /


----------



## jkontra13

AA is extremely overpowered vs Heli's, its insane.
EDIT: Also, does anybody know what drivers I should be using for my 580? I get driver crashes randomly. I can run on ultra and get 80+ fps with my one card, but a bit of artifacting, small.
I'm using the 285.62 drivers


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jkontra13;15567213*
> AA is extremely overpowered vs Heli's, its insane


AA and everything = useless after you get the TV missiles.


----------



## dezahp

I think I'm going to start practice flying helis. So the way you accelerate fast while staying leveled is mixing between w/s Lune?

And if you sell your gtx580s can you let me know :]

edit: How do you make those really hard turns when you're going that fast?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Hit detection feels spotty at times I've been killed by pistols in 1-2 hits. Maybe they landed a head shot, but there doesn't seem to be any signs that says you were killed by a HS when you die. Hopefully it is something they'll add.

Other times I'll lay in a good chunk of bullets but i'm immediately put down.

Anyway since xfiring i've found the game more enjoyable.
Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference;15567260*
> Hit detection feels spotty at times I've been killed by pistols in 1-2 hits. Maybe they landed a head shot, but there doesn't seem to be any signs that says you were killed by a HS when you die. Hopefully it is something they'll add.
> 
> Other times I'll lay in a good chunk of bullets but i'm immediately put down.
> 
> Anyway since xfiring i've found the game more enjoyable.
> Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


There is a a sign that says you were killed by a HS. I think it was like a little aim symbol when it says you got killed by that person.


----------



## ignite

If you join an empty server, does it count against your play time? Or your playtime/stats only start counting once the server has enough people for the game to start?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566657*
> Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCiQ1AhHVA&hd=1


Everyone is different. Some people can fly just find with mouse/ kb others fly better with a joystick or 360 controller. I'm sure with practice you could do either 1 equally well but for me I do better with a controller and I still suck at flying. Cool video though.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15567211*
> Practice like me with random objects next to you, co op is too open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just do what I do (even tho that was the first time I was doing it haha) I think im gonna keep experimenting with random stuff like that, hell we are even going to setup a practice server later.. sick of joining some random servers with no control over anything : /


Well just joined a random empty server, I can do all you did in the video except for going under that sign(for some reason the tail rotor gets caught on it, I dunno what's up because I'm doing EXACTLY what you did), and hitting lamp posts when spinning around when capping flags. I swear they put them around so you couldn't do it easily lol


----------



## roberT_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15563643*
> What engineer guns are you guys finding to be the most useful? Has anyone played a ton of co-op and unlocked the SG552? Is that any good? I heard they might be nurfing the SCAR-H soon. ;/


G36 for shorter ranged/urban

M4 for large maps


----------



## 95329

Man, I would love to figure out how to fly a heli. I can get around with it and get a few kills but at the end of the day I just feel like I wasted a dozen helis and got some ppl mad, lol.

Edit: I would like to change the YAW control to mouse and the roll to AD but the game doesnt take the mouse input :/

Edit2: Any tips for good key bindings for mouse flying?


----------



## ltg2227

i got the Logitech G400 mouse, i was wondering if some of you would share how your keys is binded. For example, left side buttons, maybe throw grenades and knife with the other. what dpi setting you use and also do you use vertical or invertical to fly jets and choppers?
Just trying to see the right setup. Thanks!


----------



## superhead91

So does anyone else have an issue where they log into battlelog, go to join a server, BF3 starts up but all you get is a black screen with no sound? All I have to do to fix it is quit BF3 and rejoin the server, but it's a little annoying to have to join a server twice to get in.


----------



## Zwake

Hey im thinking of upgrading my video card for this game. What would be a good upgrade? I dont really want to spend more than $300. If i keep my 260 will i still be able to run it on at atleast high?


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15567950*
> Man, I would love to figure out how to fly a heli. I can get around with it and get a few kills but at the end of the day I just feel like I wasted a dozen helis and got some ppl mad, lol.
> 
> Edit: I would like to change the YAW control to mouse and the roll to AD but the game doesnt take the mouse input :/
> 
> Edit2: Any tips for good key bindings for mouse flying?


My recommendation on controls with mouse/keyboard is leave the yaw, pitch and roll as default but invert the vertical axis of the mouse.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227;15568062*
> i got the Logitech G400 mouse, i was wondering if some of you would share how your keys is binded. For example, left side buttons, maybe throw grenades and knife with the other. what dpi setting you use and also do you use vertical or invertical to fly jets and choppers?
> Just trying to see the right setup. Thanks!


I don't think there is any such thing as the 'right' set up, just what works for you.

I have the RAT 7 and have it bound as thus:

Middle button click: throw grenade
Side button 1: Sprint
Side button 2: Prone

That might seem weird, but I have big massive gorilla hands so hitting left shift and x cleanly is challenging for me.

I can change DPI on the fly so I have fairly low DPI for infantry, switching up to much higher DPI for turret rotation. I also have an aim button which dramatically reduces sensitivity for aiming down the scope.

In helis or jets I just use the keyboard and no mouse, and i very rarely fly them anyway because I'm terribad.


----------



## kiwiasian

Flying a heli is not difficult. It's flying the jets that is hard....that took me a week to learn and I still suck. But at least I am not completely useless with the vehicle.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15566657*
> Recorded this in like 20 minute to prove some people that you can fly with mouse and keyboard, don't need a damn joystick, same applies for jets. Nothing special, but have a look if you want, BF3 physics aren't that bad.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoCiQ1AhHVA&hd=1


I don't know how some ppl fly with keyboard and mouse... I can't do it.

I prefer just using the keyboard. WASD and the arrow keys for movement. Old school.


----------



## snoball

Chewbaccasdad how did you bind to mouse? My g500 won't let me.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;15568319*
> I don't know how some ppl fly with keyboard and mouse... I can't do it.
> 
> I prefer just using the keyboard. WASD and the arrow keys for movement. Old school.


That's what I do... Lune is telling me to use the mouse but I can't get my head around it, I always crash!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15568460*
> That's what I do... Lune is telling me to use the mouse but I can't get my head around it, I always crash!


same here~


----------



## Darkapoc

Quick switching to my 360 controller for flying = win









Biggest problem I have seen thus far is NOT being able to use my mouse and keyboard at all in certain scenarios, literally they don't even registered as components in the game, no esc for menu or anything.

Still got a few kills on the controller but as infantry controller = crap


----------



## dj3

so does the end of the campaign signify more to come?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

My 8800GTS G92 is getting 40+ FPS @ 1920x1200 / High/Ultra settings.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_VheAwZBuQ[/ame]


----------



## roberT_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15564414*
> Are the numbers at the top meters for distance on this spreadsheet?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0


I think they screwed up the Time to Kill calculation in that spreadsheet. They seem to be calculating how many bullets -1 to kill instead of just bullets to kill.


----------



## thanos999

is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
are people still having issues with graphics in game
this is my rig
q9550 cpu standard settings
nvidea gtx460 768memory
4 gig ddr3
resiloution 1080+1200


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15568277*
> Flying a heli is not difficult. It's flying the jets that is hard....that took me a week to learn and I still suck. But at least I am not completely useless with the vehicle.


^ this, i can get around fine in the helis and I can actually fly around pretty well in the jets but I cannot get any kills with them, I don't have any unlocks yet because I cant get kills, I'm slowly getting points by doing some damage here and there and getting assists.

EDIT:

Thanos u should be fine, but i'll let some others respond.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15568413*
> Chewbaccasdad how did you bind to mouse? My g500 won't let me.


I'm not sure what you mean buy the mouse 'not letting you' though I use a combination of in-game mouse bindings using the key binding menu under BF3 options for the side buttons, and also the RAT 7 comes with a bit of software to let you program your mouse using that. I use that to bind the middle mouse button and also to add gadget switching with the RAT 7s scroll bar.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15568588*
> ^ this, i can get around fine in the helis and I can actually fly around pretty well in the jets but I cannot get any kills with them, I don't have any unlocks yet because I cant get kills, I'm slowly getting points by doing some damage here and there and getting assists.


I have the exact opposite problem.... I don't have Stealth unlocked on the helo's, so as soon as I get in the air, I can fire of some shots. But 1min later, someone fires a stinger at me and I'm done.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;15568486*
> same here~


It's a pain isn't it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc;15568487*
> Quick switching to my 360 controller for flying = win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest problem I have seen thus far is NOT being able to use my mouse and keyboard at all in certain scenarios, literally they don't even registered as components in the game, no esc for menu or anything.
> 
> Still got a few kills on the controller but as infantry controller = crap


I wish I had a 360 controller... it'd make everything so much easier







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15568588*
> ^ this, i can get around fine in the helis and I can actually fly around pretty well in the jets but I cannot get any kills with them, I don't have any unlocks yet because I cant get kills, I'm slowly getting points by doing some damage here and there and getting assists.


seriously? The main gun is majorly powerful on the jets... a one or two second burst on jets or helis and you have an easy disable


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15568598*
> I'm not sure what you mean buy the mouse 'not letting you' though I use a combination of in-game mouse bindings using the key binding menu under BF3 options for the side buttons, and also the RAT 7 comes with a bit of software to let you program your mouse using that. I use that to bind the middle mouse button and also to add gadget switching with the RAT 7s scroll bar.


When I try to bind any game command, knife and grenade, to the mouse it just ignores my button pressing like they don't exist. I have the drivers installed and everything but they MMB, and two side buttons aren't recognized in BF3.


----------



## thanos999

seeing now one has answered my post i will post it 1 more time

is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
are people still having issues with graphics in game
this is my rig
q9550 cpu standard settings
nvidea gtx460 768memory
4 gig ddr3
resiloution 1080+1200


----------



## falcon26

I was checking out the PS3 and Xbox version of BF3. Man I wish the PC version had their server and stat browser. Its exactly like BF2 and BC2 was. No web browser require. Check your stats and server info in game. Why why couldn't they have done this in the PC version???? If I had to pick my biggest complaint about BF3 it would be the dam internet browser and origin crap. 3 things to launch just to play the game is really ******ed and lame...


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15568672*
> seeing now one has answered my post i will post it 1 more time
> 
> is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
> are people still having issues with graphics in game
> this is my rig
> q9550 cpu standard settings
> nvidea gtx460 768memory
> 4 gig ddr3
> resiloution 1080+1200


Get it, I love it now and to me it can only get better


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunfire;15564265*
> After playing this game for a total of 8 hours, I feel as if it's completely broken and feels nothing like the original Battlefield franchise, all aircraft feel extremely underpowered, AA is extremely overpowered (to the point were I get pissed), all players are extremely disrespectful, no one wants to play as a team it's all lone wolf, some explosives need to be nerfed as well as guns, some guns need to be made more powerful, and I HATE the spawning into the jets. I HATE IT. If Back to Karkand isn't any good, I'm quitting.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, just some things that got under my skin...


AA is WAY overpowered, in modern war air power rules the battlefield, in BF3 I feel lucky if I say in the air for more than 60 seconds and blessed if I manage to get points.

My assumption has been getting all the unlocks seriously increases your chances of staying alive and getting kills so I've been focusing on that (flag captures with heli lol). If I unlock everything and still get shot down in 15 seconds I'll start getting really mad.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15568672*
> seeing now one has answered my post i will post it 1 more time
> 
> is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
> are people still having issues with graphics in game
> this is my rig
> q9550 cpu standard settings
> nvidea gtx460 768memory
> 4 gig ddr3
> resiloution 1080+1200


your likely be fine at medium settings.
maybe even high.
AA kills the videoram since the buffer gets filled fast with AA on.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I prefer the mouse when flying jets/heli over my joystick. Just more sensitive and precise. Easier for me to get kills.


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15568672*
> seeing now one has answered my post i will post it 1 more time
> 
> is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
> are people still having issues with graphics in game
> this is my rig
> q9550 cpu standard settings
> nvidea gtx460 768memory
> 4 gig ddr3
> resiloution 1080+1200


I personally think its the best shooter out and worth every penny and then some. Yes some people are still having "some" graphic issues but that should clear up some on next driver release. Your card should do fine at medium settings with no AA.

The game still has a few kinks to work out but what game hasn't on release? You shouldn't be disappointed if you play multi-player.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15568672*
> seeing now one has answered my post i will post it 1 more time
> 
> is it worth me getting this game am i going to be disapointed
> are people still having issues with graphics in game
> this is my rig
> q9550 cpu standard settings
> nvidea gtx460 768memory
> 4 gig ddr3
> resiloution 1080+1200


I got my copy on Wednesday, I haven't played another game or thought of playing another one.

Awesome game. Best thing is, you can gloat like mad to anyone you know with a console version









See screenshot for level of addiction.


----------



## thanos999

thanks for reply
i will get it in about a hours time ive already got origin installed i downloaded it last night do i run the latest gpu drivers or do i revert to earlier version


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vwmikeyouhoo;15568724*
> The game still has a few kinks to work out but what game hasn't on release? You shouldn't be disappointed if you play multi-player.


Yeah, until you get stuck in Metro with 64 players.
Then do not want to raise your quit percentage, and play it out anyway.
I gave up on COD to avoid situations like that.

Still though, the game is epic. Having quite a bit of fun playing.
So looking forward to game patches, and new drivers.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC;15568817*
> Yeah, until you get stuck in Metro with 64 players.
> Then do not want to raise your quit percentage, and play it out anyway.
> I gave up on COD to avoid situations like that.
> 
> Still though, the game is epic. Having quite a bit of fun playing.
> So looking forward to game patches, and new drivers.


Get stuck on Metro 64? Metro 64 is a point fest. I always end up with a great K/D and 5000-8000 points. It's not particularly fun being spammed with nades and rockets but the stats are glorious.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15568743*
> thanks for reply
> i will get it in about a hours time ive already got origin installed i downloaded it last night do i run the latest gpu drivers or do i revert to earlier version


run the latest drivers.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15568847*
> Get stuck on Metro 64? Metro 64 is a point fest. I always end up with a great K/D and 5000-8000 points. It's not particularly fun being spammed with nades and rockets but the stats are glorious.


Yes my point exactly.
Stats < Fun

That map could be great played with 16 players.
Was thinking about trying to find a server like that tonight.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC;15568908*
> Yes my point exactly.
> Stats < Fun
> 
> That map could be great played with 16 players.
> Was thinking about trying to find a server like that tonight.


I wish I could play that way lol, I'd be much less stressed and obviously have way more fun.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15568932*
> I wish I could play that way lol, I'd be much less stressed and obviously have way more fun.


Don't get me wrong. I pay attention to stats like any other player.
But if your not having fun playing, stats are pointless imho.


----------



## Scrappy

But stats are fun!


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball;15568661*
> When I try to bind any game command, knife and grenade, to the mouse it just ignores my button pressing like they don't exist. I have the drivers installed and everything but they MMB, and two side buttons aren't recognized in BF3.


I noticed thsame thing and couldn't fix it. That's why I had to bind my middle mouse outside of BF3, although it did let me bind my side buttons.

I'm guessing the bind menu, like so much else, is a little buggy. Sorry I can't be more useful.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC;15568964*
> Don't get me wrong. I pay attention to stats like any other player.
> But if your not having fun playing, stats are pointless imho.


.. are you kidding me, video games arent about having a good time. It's all about who has the biggest e-statpeen.









/sarcasm


----------



## Hawk777th

Where the heck is the client side patch to correct some issues? They keep doing server side garbage...


----------



## hydropwnics

errm reguardless of what they have been doing, they've definately improved the gameplay with that last serverside update.


----------



## Ankur

Guys need help. . just finished installation. It seems to be downloading an update. The game isn't launching. It says the " it appears the game isn't installed".
Is this because that an update is getting installed?
What should I do?


----------



## hydropwnics

do you have the plugin installed for your browser etc for battlelog? Also if it appears to be updating or something i'd let it finish doing whatever its doing.


----------



## ZaG

When is the patch for this game supposed to drop has anyone gotten any updated info?


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur;15569264*
> Guys need help. . just finished installation. It seems to be downloading an update. The game isn't launching. It says the " it appears the game isn't installed".
> Is this because that an update is getting installed?
> What should I do?


go to your BF3 directory, there will be a 43 mb size file named bf3.exe.dip*** or whatever,

rename that to bf3.exe

go to origin and hit refresh games and it should be good.

its some kind of glitch in their system.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15568847*
> Get stuck on Metro 64? Metro 64 is a point fest. I always end up with a great K/D and 5000-8000 points. It's not particularly fun being spammed with nades and rockets but the stats are glorious.


What sucks even worse is when team killing is turned on, and you get killed like 10-15 times by some rocket happy engineer on your own team who isn't smart enough to not fire rockets directly into the back of advancing team mates...


----------



## Ankur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15569347*
> go to your BF3 directory, there will be a 43 mb size file named bf3.exe.dip*** or whatever,
> 
> rename that to bf3.exe
> 
> go to origin and hit refresh games and it should be good.
> 
> its some kind of glitch in their system.


Can You give me the exact file name please?
I found a file bf3.exe_dip_staged
but its only 17MB


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur;15569446*
> Can You give me the exact file name please?
> I found a file bf3.exe_dip_staged
> but its only 17MB


thats it. that doesnt sound right in size though. try it. if it doesnt work you may have to re-install or repair.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone think that you shouldn't get a death added if you been TK?


----------



## Ankur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15569476*
> thats it. that doesnt sound right in size though. try it. if it doesnt work you may have to re-install or repair.


I am still waiting for the update to be downloaded yet, just refreshed and saw that file is now 30MB. I think when it goes to 42 I will change the name.


----------



## Not A Good Idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15569523*
> Anyone think that you shouldn't get a death added if you been TK?


i think it should take away a kill from the Tker or get a death added to the Tker.

i also have a problem using the EOD. sometimes the controls on that just dont work. it spins for no reason. it doesnt go up stairs (and it should) and their is no way of exiting the EOD without it being destroyed. the EOD also clips in and out of objects and the board.

i gotten some funny kills with it. i rolled up to an enemy with my EOD... he was just staring at it. i moved my camera to his face as he looked dead in the lens and i zapped him dead... *****


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15568132*
> So does anyone else have an issue where they log into battlelog, go to join a server, BF3 starts up but all you get is a black screen with no sound? All I have to do to fix it is quit BF3 and rejoin the server, but it's a little annoying to have to join a server twice to get in.


Got the same problem, it's either that or an error. Most of the times it's en error though. It's a real PITA and makes me furious.


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15569623*
> i think it should take away a kill from the Tker or get a death added to the Tker.
> 
> i also have a problem using the EOD. sometimes the controls on that just dont work. it spins for no reason. it doesnt go up stairs (and it should) and their is no way of exiting the EOD without it being destroyed. the EOD also clips in and out of objects and the board.
> 
> i gotten some funny kills with it. i rolled up to an enemy with my EOD... he was just staring at it. i moved my camera to his face as he looked dead in the lens and i zapped him dead... *****


im pretty sure theres a way to exit it without it being destroyed. I think it also stays alive when you die if i remember correctly.


----------



## Ankur

Quick update
The bf3.exe_dip_stage is now 49 MBs lol. . . how much is your exactly?

Oh wait. . .
the above file is gone somewhere lol . . I cant find it now


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Quick update 
The bf3.exe_dip_stage is now 49 MBs lol. . . how much is your exactly?

Oh wait. . . 
the above file is gone somewhere lol . . I cant find it now


did it finish updating and turn into bf3.exe? try launching game now


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea*


i also have a problem using the EOD. sometimes the controls on that just dont work. it spins for no reason.


Sounds like the robot is mimicking real life performance







.


----------



## Ankur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hydropwnics;15570170*
> did it finish updating and turn into bf3.exe? try launching game now


Yes it turned into bf3.exe .
When I launched the game through origin, nothing happened just saw the file now, the bf3.exe is 0kb







.
Before launching it was almost 50MB. Please can someone help?


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Not A Good Idea;15569623*
> i think it should take away a kill from the Tker or get a death added to the Tker.
> 
> i also have a problem using the EOD. sometimes the controls on that just dont work. it spins for no reason. it doesnt go up stairs (and it should) and *their is no way of exiting the EOD without it being destroyed.* the EOD also clips in and out of objects and the board.
> 
> i gotten some funny kills with it. i rolled up to an enemy with my EOD... he was just staring at it. i moved my camera to his face as he looked dead in the lens and i zapped him dead... *****


Press whatever button you press to select it again, e.g if you press 4 to equip it, press 4 again and you will leave it where it was, and can re-gain control at anytime as long as it doesnt get destroyed.

Or the use button, I cant quite remember but it is possible, ive done it dozens of times...works well as a scouting tool


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Herophobic*


Got the same problem, it's either that or an error. Most of the times it's en error though. It's a real PITA and makes me furious.


yea that happens to me occasionally, pretty rarely tho, restarting the game always fixes it but it sucks when u are trying to get into a full server for 10 mins and u finally get a slot then u have to restart the game to fix it and you lose it.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Does anyone know what the name and default key is for the damn tank so you can enable devices like the thermal camera? I for the life of me cannot get the damn thing to work cause I dunno what key it is after remapping them all


Ummm somone, anyone?


----------



## Hotcarl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Yes it turned into bf3.exe .
When I launched the game through origin, nothing happened just saw the file now, the bf3.exe is 0kb







.
Before launching it was almost 50MB. Please can someone help?


right click bf3 in origin and do a repair install, see if that does anything


----------



## hydropwnics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Ummm somone, anyone?


isnt it right click?


----------



## Quantium40

New Back to Karkand trailer

check it out:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Thrasher1016

THIS! It's been happenig to me too! Anyone know what is up?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepas

You Tube  



 
 Could come in handy!


----------



## Ankur

So everything is installed and am ready to play.
When I click bf3.exe or launch it from origin then the release date check thing comes up. When I click next. . something happens and My bf3.exe becomes 0 kb and is not recognized by windows then.
Did anyone get the same problem.
What should I do?


----------



## Inverse

Flying with the helicopter is fairly easy with mouse and keyboard. Even extremely proficiently. The trick is in understanding movement. Start, Change, Stop = Movement.

WASD controls your thrust and vector. In conjunction with the mouse, you get movement.

W = UP for your helicopter. Always. No matter where you are, W is a direct injection of upward force. Wherever your helicopter may be pointed, W will always cause your helicopter to desire lift.

S, is a downward injection of force. No matter where your helicopter is pointed, it will always attempt to guide you downward based on how your helicopter is handled.

A and D are your YAW rates. It will turn your heli on its own axis. It is the main way to turn in helicopters, especially the AH-1Z Viper. The Viper had a superior turning radius, and excels at low speed, short turns. The Mi-28 has a poor YAW rate, and it will be harder to fly at first.

The mouse controls the nose of your helicopter. As W is your application of upward force, it is directly related to your ability to get the helicopter moving. Tilting it forward, will cause the nose to dip. Only a small amount is necessary at full speed to get the helicopter moving. Low speed requires a harder dip. Understanding your helicopters properties will train you on how aggressive you can be with this.

With the AH-1Z Viper, which has a lower lift rating than the Havoc, once I take off from the pad, I do a pretty exaggerated dip forward, to the point my nose is almost looking at the ground. I immediately force full thrust, then nose up as SOON as the helicopter begins forward motion. By the time my nose is at the horizon, I'm at full speed at my vector.

With the Mi-28 Havoc, Lift is more proficient. Despite its low yaw/turning rate, the Havoc can actually begin forward momentum much faster than the Viper with less requirements. I can quickly turn, dip forward half of what I do for the Viper to begin forward momentum.

A good drill for those wanting to practice basic helicopter movement is Hover, Starting forward motion. Stopping motion. Yaw/Turn 180 degrees and repeat over the airfield.

The ability to get the helicopter in motion is important, but more important is the ability to stop motion. Stopping motion is as easy (or tricky) as applying equal upward thrust in the opposite direction of your current path. You can apply less than this during a descent but you will lose altitude. To stop completely at your same height, will require you to place the helicopter's nose nearly completely skyward, then lower it as soon as you begin to slow.

The opposite of forward momentum.

I trained my roommate in helicopter drills by having him go up and down the runway in Caspian at different altitudes. Once confident that he wasn't losing altitude, we tried the same drills low to the ground. We blew up a lot, but he got better.

You have to be confident in stopping in order to be proficient with your gunner, and taking out tanks and other targets, or preventing yourself from getting in danger. You need to be able to be confident in stopping in order to swing behind cover, stop, and hover low to the ground behind some trees.

Once you can train in this technique, from a back-forth manner you can begin to understand how to do banking turns, which is critical to your success in the Havoc. Until then, train in the Viper as its turning is simpler. The Havoc may have worse yaw, but it has an amazingly fast banking turn which requires some finesse to not lose altitude.

By the way, I 'invert' my Flight Controls for the Helicopter, so that it's the same as when I'm on the ground. Up is Up, and Down is Down. Just like when I shoot on the ground. As I'm trying to control the nose of the aircraft, I don't want stick like controls with the mouse. Try this and see if it helps you with your piloting.


----------



## razaice

I'm just starting to learn how to fly stuff in bf3. Would an xbox 360 controller be better than kb/m?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razaice;15570758*
> I'm just starting to learn how to fly stuff in bf3. Would an xbox 360 controller be better than kb/m?


I personally do not believe it does. I believe that if you use a kb/m for your shooting on the ground, you're more than capable of doing it in the air. This may be different for you in the jets, but I believe the helicopter requires some pretty high precision which I best achieve with a mouse. Jets are more dependent on rolls, which the mouse can't easily do continuously due to the nature of the mouse having finite space to move. Perhaps if you had a large surface area and played with medium sensitivity and liked long, long sweeps of the hand.


----------



## hydropwnics

hey krystal


----------



## Herophobic

you raped him in a game?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


hey krystal










Hewwo Hydro. :3 <3

Going to offer some advice for those wanting to improve their targeting with rockets. Rocket spread is pretty good in BF3 compared to even BF2 or BC2. Rockets will vary slightly, but have decent splash damage. When you're doing any kind of even, or upward lift.

Have the target reticule slightly beneath your target, so that the target is on the top crosshair but above the two horizontal crosshairs. Your hit rate should be around 70-80% at medium range with this. Once you unlock Guided Rockets, you want the reticule to be directly on target.

If you're descending with downward force (holding S) you want the reticule on top of your target. You may have to have the reticule a little higher than you expect.

Trying to hit infantry requires you to have them run into splash damage continuously. If they're running, shooting a single spot in front of them as they're running is preferably than chasing them down. Expect most of your rocket attempts against infantry to fail (unless on hardcore), but it's not your main mission anyway. At best, make sure to at least spot your target for others.

Similar rules for shooting apply as a gunner. It's harder to tell if you're having upward or downward movement, but the rules apply. If you're increasing in altitude, have your sights beneath your target, as your rounds will also have an upward path as they reach your target. Above target when descending. Fire in bursts.

When approaching tanks at long range, fire on target until around half empty, then quickly hit R to reload, so that by the time you're on top of the target, you have a fully loaded cannon for the kill. Like rockets, aim for the sides, the top, and the rear of the vehicle. Spam the Q key for the win.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15569389*
> What sucks even worse is when team killing is turned on, and you get killed like 10-15 times by some rocket happy engineer on your own team who isn't smart enough to not fire rockets directly into the back of advancing team mates...


I don't play on servers with TK, I can imagine on that map it would be terrible.


----------



## McAlberts

AEK-971, i suggest if you haven't used it, try it out. anyone else agree this weapon is great? (sorry for excitement, just used it for the first time)


----------



## roberT_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFKeB...ure=plpp_video

Could come in handy!


He forgot to do javelin when the target has been lased and it strikes from the top


----------



## Jarobata

I did not realize karkand expansion included Sharqi, that's amazing! At the end of my bf2 days I played karkand and sharqi exclusively.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McAlberts*


AEK-971, i suggest if you haven't used it, try it out. anyone else agree this weapon is great? (sorry for excitement, just used it for the first time)


I actually kind of disliked it~ lol, only weapon in Assault I seem to like is the M416. The AEK is good, solid stopping power, but starting out in Burst is really annoying to me. It's gotten me killed so many times.


----------



## [email protected]

[QUOTE
Could come in handy![/QUOTE]

Someone forgot to tell him only 2 c4 at the same time can fully destroy a tank and also i tried a EOD bot and i damaged the tank really good. I even figured you can just drive it inside lmao.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I actually kind of disliked it~ lol, only weapon in Assault I seem to like is the M416. The AEK is good, solid stopping power, but starting out in Burst is really annoying to me. It's gotten me killed so many times.


I've been going all M416. Is it the same as BC2 can you only get 10 service stars per weapon?


----------



## Lune

Man I can't wait to fly the F35... give me that and I will be using jets 24/7


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Man I can't wait to fly the F35... give me that and I will be using jets 24/7


Haven't seen this thread in a while. News of F-35 you say?

Just saw the trailer lol i'm likely to just play Back to karkand than the launch mas


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Man I can't wait to fly the F35... give me that and I will be using jets 24/7












This plane eats F35s for breakfast.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


Haven't seen this thread in a while. News of F-35 you say?

Just saw the trailer lol i'm likely to just play Back to karkand than the launch mas












Once this DLC comes out, we are so going to dedicate a server to the BF2 maps... love all of them!

Love that thing!


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15567290*
> There is a a sign that says you were killed by a HS. I think it was like a little aim symbol when it says you got killed by that person.


Thanks. I'll have to look out for that.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What's with this esnlauncher3.exe banging on my firewall? Anyone else getting this? It happened like 7 times so far today while trying to run the game.

Edit: Happened three more times just trying to view game servers. Even though I allow it as a rule.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Watching that Karkand trailer, soooooo awesome. Can't wait.

Tell me, anyone know what the hell 'extended persistence' means?


----------



## thanos999

im stuck on very first mission on the train it says pree e to climb out i do that then it says press space to jump across then the bomb explodes and the baddie shots me throught the window then it says press space i do that and i die all the time ive don this about 20 times now and i just keep dying can anybody help


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999;15571777*
> im stuck on very first mission on the train it says pree e to climb out i do that then it says press space to jump across then the bomb explodes and the baddie shots me throught the window then it says press space i do that and i die all the time ive don this about 20 times now and i just keep dying can anybody help


You losing to the easiest QTE event scripts ever made? Just mash space over and over again.


----------



## linkin93

Hmm, I may have to find a BF3 avatar with "Extended Persistence" instead of "Be Advised"


----------



## USFORCES

I don't know if this has been posted yet but they have a bunch sigs and full player stats.

http://bf3stats.com


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15563001*
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/bf32011-11-0411-32-24-78.png
> 
> http://i765.photobucket.com/albums/xx299/adrian5606/bf32011-11-0411-39-51-11.png
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY2VYl6s6dw (video processing)
> 
> Yeah.. watch the vid then check the screenshots.
> 
> I've been told it's something to do with the pre-order and getting the SKS flash suppressor as part of the physical warfare pack. Anyone else get the same thing? It also means I get nothing for my next recon unlock.


Anyone?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES;15571845*
> I don't know if this has been posted yet but they have a bunch sigs and full player stats.
> 
> http://bf3stats.com


Ugh statsverse was great for BC2, I wish they'd get their act together and get their BF3 site up.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15571660*
> Watching that Karkand trailer, soooooo awesome. Can't wait.
> 
> Tell me, anyone know what the hell 'extended persistence' means?


When is the expansion supposed to come out? Having it in battle log and not being able to play it is a tease.


----------



## Xonipher

I just bought my copy. I get home and there's no CD key. I go back to exchange it and they're out of stock. Any possible solutions?


----------



## thanos999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


You losing to the easiest QTE event scripts ever made? Just mash space over and over again.


thanks for that i will give you rep


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


Hmm, I may have to find a BF3 avatar with "Extended Persistence" instead of "Be Advised"










lol, they were showing a clip of the buggies during that weren't they? Not exactly sure what they were referencing though.

Going to be so many karkand 24/7 servers going up lol..


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snoball*


Chewbaccasdad how did you bind to mouse? My g500 won't let me.


My kids can't bind their side buttons on their Mionix mouses either...
I used MS mouse software to bind" Croutch" and "Melee" on my side buttons.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hydropwnics*


isnt it right click?


Dunno, i've remapped all my keys.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*


When is the expansion supposed to come out? Having it in battle log and not being able to play it is a tease.


December. Not sure they set a specific day yet though.


----------



## Ryder-182

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xonipher*


I just bought my copy. I get home and there's no CD key. I go back to exchange it and they're out of stock. Any possible solutions?


Should be on the back of the little folded flyer inside. On the top of the page in very light print, no real designation, almost missed it myself.


----------



## oomalikoo

what did the update fix?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


what did the update fix?


I've noticed the following:

Battlelog has a new layout
Punkbuster has updated (I no longer get the "kicked by admin" bug that I had with some servers)
Game hasn't crashed since the update


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


I've noticed the following:

Battlelog has a new layout
Punkbuster has updated (I no longer get the "kicked by admin" bug that I had with some servers)
Game hasn't crashed since the update


can you take a pic of your layout? looks the same to me bro.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Dunno, i've remapped all my keys.


Default was C for thermal cam.


----------



## Darren9

Does anyone know what the Additional points after the ribbons are for yet? Twice now I've had one over 2000 for some reason.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, noob question, trying to invite my friend to a co-op match but he does not receive any invites. How do we get this started?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Hey guys, noob question, trying to invite my friend to a co-op match but he does not receive any invites. How do we get this started?


ACHILEE5 and i had to disable our avast anti virus.


----------



## black06g85

yeah disable anti virus


----------



## liljoejoe54

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryder-182*


Should be on the back of the little folded flyer inside. On the top of the page in very light print, no real designation, almost missed it myself.


Same here.


----------



## kiwiasian

Can someone tell me how the server queueing works.....
It just tells me the server is full (like always)


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*


Can someone tell me how the server queueing works.....
It just tells me the server is full (like always)











I'm pretty sure the server has to enable queuing and many haven't due to stability issues. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lhino

How do you disable anti-virus lol? I have Avast and cannot find how to disable it... feel like an idiot.

Edit: Or maybe just how to disable Microsoft security essentials.


----------



## black06g85

right click on the icon in your windows tasks (lower right hand) and menu comes up, go to where it says avast anti virus protections, sub menu should pop up and click on disable until next restart and restart the game


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


How do you disable anti-virus lol? I have Avast and cannot find how to disable it... feel like an idiot.

Edit: Or maybe just how to disable Microsoft security essentials.


What exact anti virus software are you using?
For avast, right click the orange icon and you should see the option to disable it.


----------



## Xonipher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryder-182*


Should be on the back of the little folded flyer inside. On the top of the page in very light print, no real designation, almost missed it myself.


hmm. I still nothing. I have two flyers, one that says battle log and the other is for mass effect 3. I'm going to try to exchange.


----------



## Lhino

Okay both of us have turned off our antivirus software and I seem to be the only person that can send or receive invites.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Flying with the helicopter is fairly easy with mouse and keyboard. Even extremely proficiently. The trick is in understanding movement. Start, Change, Stop = Movement.

.....


Awesome write up! Would Rep but on tapatalk on the phone









Mouse and kb wwas great for helicopters on BF2 also.


----------



## Lhino

Okay we have narrowed it down to the security essentials. He only has this AV and with another friend that has avast, we tested and found turning off his allowed him to get invites and receive invites. What could be on the ones PC that is blocking?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Okay both of us have turned off our antivirus software and I seem to be the only person that can send or receive invites.


Your mate needs to check his security software and router settings. Try making a party and then do coop.

Edit: I think all anti virus have been blocking BF3 coop.


----------



## 98uk

uPnP is causing a LOT of issues for people, including myself with server connection. Disabled it and used manual port forwarding and everything is sweet.


----------



## theturbofd

I keep messing up on the QTE on the last Co op mission >:0


----------



## piskooooo

Okay so I've *****ed about bad teams and stuff ruining my experience but that's really not a problem with the actual game. Here's some things that are actually wrong IMO:

Bipods go into random objects like walls the wrong parts of rocks and barriers.
Loadouts won't stick, no matter what I do.
Tactical lights are ridiculous. I know they're supposed to be powerful but when CQC turns into two white screens spraying at each other hoping for hit markers you have a problem.
Unlocks are broken. (I unlocked the SKS twice and once was before I even unlocked the SV98, same Grip multiple times for the same gun, etc).

That's really it for me. I can't really talk about weapon balance since I haven't used every gun but it seems okay. The game is fine outside of that, I can't see anything else bad or even "not great" about it. I even really like the eye murdering sun.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Origin's authentication servers appear to be down. Am I the only one?

EDIT: after 10 minutes, it's back up


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lhino*


Okay we have narrowed it down to the security essentials. He only has this AV and with another friend that has avast, we tested and found turning off his allowed him to get invites and receive invites. What could be on the ones PC that is blocking?


I use MSE and haven't had any issues. Just make sure bf3.exe is added to the exceptions list. If its blocking that should fix it without having to turn it off.


----------



## Slightly skewed

MSE user here as well. Zero COM center issues.


----------



## iamlongtime

I kept having the "disconnected from server" issue and disabling Upnp on the modem stopped this error! Dont know if this has been posted before but I didn't see it. Couldn't string two games together before loosing connection I've just played for 3.5hrs solid!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


uPnP is causing a LOT of issues for people, including myself with server connection. Disabled it and used manual port forwarding and everything is sweet.


I disabled UPnP and Realtek and still have the disconnect issue. It only happens while on some servers though. And almost always when they are full. I'm wondering if it's either a queue issue or something to do with user connection requests when it's already full causing it. And I wouldn't have as much of an issue with it if my stats where saved when it happens.

Does the MSI Afterburner OSD have any known issues in regards to this?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Anyone wanting to do teamwork or co-op add me! =) and join my Platoon Seal team 6. Planning on getting some teamwork together cause everywhere i go no one does team work or even knows what a javelin is....Come on really! i have a soflam and i cant use it cause there is too many cod noobs and camping.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Anyone wanting to do teamwork or co-op add me! =) and join my Platoon Seal team 6. Planning on getting some teamwork together cause everywhere i go no one does team work or even knows what a javelin is....Come on really! i have a soflam and i cant use it cause there is too many cod noobs and camping.


Request sent.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Anyone wanting to do teamwork or co-op add me! =) and join my Platoon Seal team 6. Planning on getting some teamwork together cause everywhere i go no one does team work or even knows what a javelin is....Come on really! i have a soflam and i cant use it cause there is too many cod noobs and camping.


I'd love to do some PC coop, I keep getting matched with people with 300+ ping. Link me to your platoon, I found several with the name Seal team 6.

TG wouldn't happen to stand for TacticalGamers would it, I recall them being an awesome team oriented clan in Battlefield 2142.


----------



## EastCoast

Does BF3 run better without origin? I'm reading posts from people saying it does.


----------



## USFORCES

I'm glad it don't need to run in the back ground anymore, lol


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


I'd love to do some PC coop, I keep getting matched with people with 300+ ping. Link me to your platoon, I found several with the name Seal team 6.

TG wouldn't happen to stand for TacticalGamers would it, I recall them being an awesome team oriented clan in Battlefield 2142.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5391347093195/

Na TG stands for one of my old websites lol i just use the name for a lot of stuff xD im a MGS4 fan and bigboss is always taken so i add TG_ in front of it.

I can be really good if there was some dam teamwork like this for example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=eNP9z2FoaHk

This is what im taking about. Add a support as well and you go yourself one hell of a squad...

Recon for sniping and spotting enemy's, engineer, assault x2 and support.

I play support =)


----------



## EastCoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USFORCES*


I'm glad it don't need to run in the back ground anymore, lol


Do you have any before and after experiences you like to share?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...5391347093195/

Na TG stands for one of my old websites lol i just use the name for a lot of stuff xD im a MGS4 fan and bigboss is always taken so i add TG_ in front of it.

I can be really good if there was some dam teamwork like this for example

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=eNP9z2FoaHk

This is what im taking about. Add a support as well and you go yourself one hell of a squad...

Recon for sniping and spotting enemy's, engineer, assault x2 and support.

I play support =)


Request sent. I missed the in-game VOIP days of BF2 and 2142, so much fun being able to talk/scream/rant with random gamers.







And if you found a good squad leader with good communication skills, the experience becomes 10 folds more fun and more win! I play all classes, not so much sniper though.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EastCoast*


Does BF3 run better without origin? I'm reading posts from people saying it does.


Yes but don't do it. It requires to you hack your bf3 and Ea can and will ban you for it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Request sent. I missed the in-game VOIP days of BF2 and 2142, so much fun being able to talk/scream/rant with random gamers.







And if you found a good squad leader with good communication skills, the experience becomes 10 folds more fun and more win! I play all classes, not so much sniper though.


Yea i know what you mean. Part Voip isnt bad. Works for me lol. We should play sometime. Maybe after i make dinner? im about to go do that right now. Ill be on all night xD no school till Tuesday.

I also need the last two weps in Co-op. Really close to getting those as well. 50k more points and im set.


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow. Origin just keeps freezing and then closing on it's own for no reason..? Like 6 times in a row already. What the hell gives..?

Edit: Doesn't get past loading my friends then just stops and closes itself out..?


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


Yea i know what you mean. Part Voip isnt bad. Works for me lol. We should play sometime. Maybe after i make dinner? im about to go do that right now. Ill be on all night xD no school till Tuesday.

I also need the last two weps in Co-op. Really close to getting those as well. 50k more points and im set.


Later tonight I'm modding my friend's case, perhaps tomorrow sometime, I have no classes until monday!









My BF3 name is the same as my OCN name. Same avatar too.


----------



## Maniak

Add me if you want to play Coop as well. I get the feeling I should be trying it with a competent person. I haven't attempted it yet, but I'd like to get through it without as much hassle as possible.

Origin - MaN14K


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*


Later tonight I'm modding my friend's case, perhaps tomorrow sometime, I have no classes until monday!










Deff. I'm not doing anything lol! sleep and bf3 all day everyday! xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maniak*


Add me if you want to play Coop as well. I get the feeling I should be trying it with a competent person. I haven't attempted it yet, but I'd like to get through it without as much hassle as possible.

Origin - MaN14K



Sent =) ill play shortly with you.


----------



## GYBE

Does anybody know how to fix BF3 freezing? A couple minutes after I join a game, the game will freeze and I have to end the process.

specs in sig


----------



## crashdummy35

Jesus Christ...

The day I actually get around to installing my BF3 the frigging Origin crap won't stay open for 10 seconds!

Uninstalled/re-installed already. AV fully disabled. Rig 100% stable.

Edit: Authentication Servers Offline...sheesh.


----------



## Lune

Yey finally running 1500 tickets conquest as the tickets bleed too fast and 300 was just pathetic... COD style! 20 sec vehicle respawn too, ftw.


----------



## CallsignVega

I think enlighten=0 is placebo. Doesn't seem to do anything for me, I am still routinely blinded by ridiculously overdone world effects.

Sun like a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet from you, 100000 megawatt flashlights blinding you in daylight, IR scopes working in bright daylight and not only at night. I don't know what DICE was smoking when they implemented these things.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yey finally running 1500 tickets conquest as the tickets bleed too fast and 300 was just pathetic... COD style! 20 sec vehicle respawn too, ftw.


Seriously? Hell yeah, I'm coming home in like 20m to play some BF3! >:3


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Yey finally running 1500 tickets conquest as the tickets bleed too fast and 300 was just pathetic... COD style! 20 sec vehicle respawn too, ftw.


Nice 1500 tickets for the win! A nice long lasting CQ!


----------



## BradleyW

Hey i don't see much of that green flashing or camera stuttering since the new browser plug in download update. hmmmm. I'm happy anyway


----------



## nepas

Bradley,you wanna try some co-op some time?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Bradley,you wanna try some co-op some time?


We sure i'm free all day tommorow so if i'm online, get in touch on battlelog or something









Edit: (Saturday)


----------



## nepas

Will do mate!


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Hey i don't see much of that green flashing or camera stuttering since the new browser plug in download update. hmmmm. I'm happy anyway










You mean you sometimes had that green flashing in-game too? I haven't been bothered to look it up, I just assumed it was my gpu lol


----------



## tailstrike

I keep getting the disconnect issue and i want to disable upnp but i dont know what it does or if it affect other games i play. Any help here?


----------



## crashoran

Will somebody please play co op with me on pc? I keep getting stuck with idiots and can't get past Exfiltration


----------



## Hawk777th

I like how DICE is already showing off the expansion pack. When the base game is broken crashing etc.

Ya I cant wait to add a bunch more code into an already buggy piece of code.


----------



## lp75220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15575425*
> Will somebody please play co op with me on pc? I keep getting stuck with idiots and can't get past Exfiltration[/QUOTE
> ill play my orgin is lp75220


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15575348*
> You mean you sometimes had that green flashing in-game too? I haven't been bothered to look it up, I just assumed it was my gpu lol


Yeah sometimes it is bad and sometimes i don't see it much at all, like today!


----------



## djriful

Not sure if posted already, if so SORRY! But great it is to watch again.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyN_Zjw4l-s[/ame]


----------



## Corgon

Need someone to play coop with. Origin name Corgon76, Soldier name Corgon67


----------



## CallsignVega

On a bright outdoor map my teammate with a flashlight stopped in front of me and went afk with his flashlight pointed at me. My entire eyefinity screen setup went bright white. I was going to take a screen shot to laugh at how utterly ridiculous DICE has made this "feature".


----------



## kplonsky

I want my coop to work!! Its the only problem I am having with the game.


----------



## thanos999

got battlefield 3 today ive hade no problems wth it so far except for the fact every time i fly a plan i go off the map edge and bie i cant seem to turn in time to avoid the map edge also i seeem to keep getting killed in multi player with people infront off me yet i cant kill them im using a gtx 460 gpu with 756 memory and im running on hihg settings
at 1080 x1024 ive hade no problems with green or black lines flikcering in the game and im loving it


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15575425*
> Will somebody please play co op with me on pc? I keep getting stuck with idiots and can't get past Exfiltration


i will play coop with you are you in europ im on the european server


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15575798*
> On a bright outdoor map my teammate with a flashlight stopped in front of me and went afk with his flashlight pointed at me. My entire eyefinity screen setup went bright white. I was going to take a screen shot to laugh at how utterly ridiculous DICE has made this "feature".


Dude, you've cried about this game for the past like, 10+ pages, and yet you still play..


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15576149*
> Dude, you've cried about this game for the past like, 10+ pages, and yet you still play..












HAHAHAH!


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15575798*
> On a bright outdoor map my teammate with a flashlight stopped in front of me and went afk with his flashlight pointed at me. My entire eyefinity screen setup went bright white. I was going to take a screen shot to laugh at how utterly ridiculous DICE has made this "feature".


This is why you play on servers with FF then you just kill him

On a related note, was playing in a server without vehicle damage recovery today and got my jet all shot up, managed to land on the aircraft carrier and repaired my jet, teammate decided it was a great idea to steal my jet at this point.....I decided it was a great idea to shoot him in the head.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15574613*
> Deff. I'm not doing anything lol! sleep and bf3 all day everyday! xD
> 
> .


What's your Origin name?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;15576253*
> What's your Origin name?


Srg_BlackBurn

Its in my sig lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23;15576149*
> Dude, you've cried about this game for the past like, 10+ pages, and yet you still play..


You cannot critique games you play? That is news to me. Games only get better when you point out obvious flaws.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15576357*
> You cannot critique games you play? That is news to me. Games only get better when you point out obvious flaws.


I think its great the flashlights. No other game does this. It adds realism factor to the game.


----------



## matrices

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15576384*
> I think its great the flashlights. No other game does this. It adds realism factor to the game.


Realism? You must be out of your mind. They're minisuns attached to your gun. That blind enemies outdoors in broad daylight. It's ludicrous.


----------



## BradleyW

The game feels tons better for me today.


----------



## Hawk777th

Stare down a 250 Lumen surefire then tell me how wrong the game is.

They are to bright during the day but not by as much as you would think. These are lights that use special lenses to focus all the light they produce into a small cone and it is even across in brightness.

So look at it like this a Maglight is around 15Lumens at it brightest point. These tac lights are 250+ lumens all the way across the beam.


----------



## //MPower

Someone butt hurt I went 7-0 on the attack heli to get kicked?


----------



## rubicsphere

Anyone else having the "Error syncing cloud storage data" error?


----------



## Ankur

Guys when I join a server through battlelog, it loads the game, connects and then a message comes up that "Battlefield has Stopped working".

Last night I installed the game. . and it worked excellent.
The single player campaign works fine for me.
Anyone know what to do?


----------



## quentin

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does the mouse wheel not working for anybody else when trying to scroll through lists? I tried googling the issue but the only thing that comes up is the problem where you can't bind buttons to the mouse wheel.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrices;15576401*
> Realism? You must be out of your mind. They're minisuns attached to your gun. That blind enemies outdoors in broad daylight. It's ludicrous.


during the day if you take a flashlight at put it up to your face....crap nvm you died xD


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15576323*
> Srg_BlackBurn
> 
> Its in my sig lol


Don't know how I missed that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere;15576649*
> Anyone else having the "Error syncing cloud storage data" error?


Yes i'm getting that right now. Must be an issue on EA's end or something.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15574943*
> I think enlighten=0 is placebo. Doesn't seem to do anything for me, I am still routinely blinded by ridiculously overdone world effects.
> 
> Sun like a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet from you, 100000 megawatt flashlights blinding you in daylight, IR scopes working in bright daylight and not only at night. I don't know what DICE was smoking when they implemented these things.


Yes, I'm getting this too... Every light source in the game, from the nuclear bomb-like sun to red dot scopes blinds the **** out of me. This is the first game that I physically get headaches from. But this only happens in Eyefinity. Might just have to suck it up and go back to one monitor for the time being, but seeing how it took Dice 1.5 years to make an Eyefinity/Surround patch for BFBC2, I might be on a single monitor for that long should I decide to go that route.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15576821*
> Yes i'm getting that right now. Must be an issue on EA's end or something.


I fixed it by turning off cloud service for BF3


----------



## kiwiasian

Everyone with HT-capable Intel CPUs and a multigpu set up, turn off HT in BIOS and your scaling will soar

I was previously getting 40ish% and now I am getting 95-99% on each GPU. This is great.


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone else think that the jets feel... different since release?


----------



## CaptainChaos

stupid cloud syncing bug...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15576434*
> Stare down a 250 Lumen surefire then tell me how wrong the game is.
> 
> They are to bright during the day but not by as much as you would think. These are lights that use special lenses to focus all the light they produce into a small cone and it is even across in brightness.
> 
> So look at it like this a Maglight is around 15Lumens at it brightest point. These tac lights are 250+ lumens all the way across the beam.


The flashlights need to go all the dust from the smallest things makes it hard to see already. I mean how the hell does someone get blinded by a flashlight in broad daylight? Ugh then there is the screen shaking and lens dirt gives me a head ache


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur;15576660*
> Guys when I join a server through battlelog, it loads the game, connects and then a message comes up that "Battlefield has Stopped working".
> 
> Last night I installed the game. . and it worked excellent.
> The single player campaign works fine for me.
> Anyone know what to do?


Same here, its getting old as it never used to have this issue


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15576948*
> Anyone else think that the jets feel... different since release?


Flown since day one. Nope.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Whats the best gun for eng and support class?


----------



## pjBSOD

24/7 Metro servers are way too much fun, no matter what side you're on. Easiest way in my opinion to level up your kits. Plus as Assault I just walk around resurrecting people, too.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;15577159*
> Whats the best gun for eng and support class?


People are saying the A-91 for engi is super good(what makes that gun so special as compared to the m4a1 or scar 17?)... which makes no sense... and for support, they like the 2002 or m249.


----------



## Kakkilop

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wENapoEo1Zk&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## bucdan

textures look ugly... and your thread was closed not too long ago Kak.


----------



## Kakkilop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;15577228*
> textures look ugly... and your thread was closed not too long ago Kak.


As you can see, not a frequent poster and I had to cut down quality due to huge file size.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop;15577246*
> As you can see, not a frequent poster and I had to cut down quality due to huge file size.


Oh, I see







Imma go try it lol. I know that if a person goes prone in a corner or against a wall that is too thin and their legs show through it, you can shoot the legs and kill them haha.


----------



## balivindream

Thanks for this info thread. I didn't know how to add the Steam overlay for BF3 until reading this a while back. This makes it very easy to take and share screen shots now.


----------



## Buzzin92

Just ordered BF3 earlier today :3 won't be coming till next week though. Can't wait have a go! Been needing a new game for a while now.


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan;15577280*
> Oh, I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imma go try it lol. I know that if a person goes prone in a corner or against a wall that is too thin and their legs show through it, you can shoot the legs and kill them haha.


i did this i could see someones foot so i just shot it and killed him , he must of raged


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15575454*
> I like how DICE is already showing off the expansion pack. When the base game is broken crashing etc.
> 
> Ya I cant wait to add a bunch more code into an already buggy piece of code.


Only thing that bothers me is the fact that the maps feel more like BC2 and less like BF2. Transport vehicles are practically useless because once you make the trek from deployment and cap a base, the rest of the bases are a whole 200 meters apart.

If its because of consoles, they should have made separate map sizes like they had in BF2 so that the same map can be played with different flag placements.

Its still fun, but the fact that it feels like a much better BC2 instead of a much better BF2 is extremely, extremely disappointing.


----------



## Duplicated

I got a question: my friend downloaded the installer file and I wanna copy it from him. The problem is, he doesn't know its location. Can someone help me out?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark;15577527*
> i did this i could see someones foot so i just shot it and killed him , he must of raged


I saw someone proned and his feet was sticking out second floor level and i shot his legs and he died. He must have wondered what the heck happened, i told him nice shoes! Lol!


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I love how I finally make the game boot in fullscreen mode and then they update the browser plugin and it crash again ........


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated;15577732*
> I got a question: my friend downloaded the installer file and I wanna copy it from him. The problem is, he doesn't know its location. Can someone help me out?


Piracy is NOT tolerated in any form here. Don't be a loser and try to get a copy off your friend's pc. Get outside and buy the game.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15577757*
> Piracy is NOT tolerated in any form here. Don't be a loser and try to get a copy off your friend's pc. Get outside and buy the game.


Uh, are you high or something? I got my own cd-key here. All I need is the installer file so that I don't have waste five hours waiting for origin to download the file.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated;15577732*
> I got a question: my friend downloaded the installer file and I wanna copy it from him. The problem is, he doesn't know its location. Can someone help me out?


Copy the whole BF3 folder in Program files > origin games. It'll mean that you don't have to download the whole game yourself through origin... it usually screws it up


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

I recommended to my friend not to buy this game until they fix all their crap in it.


----------



## Duplicated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;15577790*
> Copy the whole BF3 folder in Program files > origin games. It'll mean that you don't have to download the whole game yourself through origin... it usually screws it up


Uh, could you elaborate on the last part? Screw up in what way?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated;15577819*
> Uh, could you elaborate on the last part? Screw up in what way?


Origin has a habit of downloading the whole game again(from scratch) if something goes wrong... I found it kinda annoying


----------



## Duplicated

Ah I see. Thank you.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15577794*
> I recommended to my friend not to buy this game until they fix all their crap in it.


What crap?

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## faulkton

finally getting around to playing this and maxing it out isnt near as taxing as i expected. Looks phenomenal tho.


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x;15578085*
> What crap?
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


just the random crashing issue so many people have that are the same from bc2 and to wich DICE response is ... we don'T care.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc-Olivier Beaudoin;15578616*
> just the random crashing issue so many people have that are the same from bc2 and to wich DICE response is ... we don'T care.


Where the hell did you get that response from DICE?

Seriously, check their twitter, they make darn sure to reply and acknowledge every little thing.


----------



## hxcnero

can anyone shed any light on why this is happening to me?

could the afterburner OSD be the culprit

this happens more that half of the time when i join a server and it aggravates the crap out of me.

the game loads and everything is just Dark. theres a small line at the bottom where everything normal.

----edit----
i just killed all processes related to afterburner and this still happens in game.









another edit

i was using 4.2.3 of msi on-screen display. killing it seems to have fixed the issue. back to fraps for me.

more edit

for whatever reason msi osd wasnt listed in taskmanager. i killed it and will check again once the repair install completes.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tailstrike;15575396*
> I keep getting the disconnect issue and i want to disable upnp but i dont know what it does or if it affect other games i play. Any help here?


Hiya Tailstrike, I've just solved the issue by disabling Upnp.

this is the definition (Short one): Universal Plug and Play. UPnP is a standard that enables devices to be plugged into a network and automatically know about each other.

Disable it and then if you have any problems with connecting items to your network you can always enable it again. Shouldn't affect other games, in my not so expert opinion!


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15577720*
> Only thing that bothers me is the fact that the maps feel more like BC2 and less like BF2. Transport vehicles are practically useless because once you make the trek from deployment and cap a base, the rest of the bases are a whole 200 meters apart.
> 
> If its because of consoles, they should have made separate map sizes like they had in BF2 so that the same map can be played with different flag placements.
> 
> Its still fun, but the fact that it feels like a much better BC2 instead of a much better BF2 is extremely, extremely disappointing.


Couldnt agree more. It is the love child of BF2 and BC2 for sure. Love how they say Karkland is re-imagined. In other words tine maps...


----------



## tailstrike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamlongtime;15579185*
> Hiya Tailstrike, I've just solved the issue by disabling Upnp.
> 
> this is the definition (Short one): Universal Plug and Play. UPnP is a standard that enables devices to be plugged into a network and automatically know about each other.
> 
> Disable it and then if you have any problems with connecting items to your network you can always enable it again. Shouldn't affect other games, in my not so expert opinion!


Ok sweet thanks.

Do I have to manually forward ports or anything?


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duplicated;15577732*
> I got a question: my friend downloaded the installer file and I wanna copy it from him. The problem is, he doesn't know its location. Can someone help me out?


Wow, just simply.....wow.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Wow, just simply.....wow.


Why can't people read.

Anyways, I love origin right now... it crashes right after BF3 opens every single time


----------



## Mr. 13

Coomo rose is useless......

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lhino

I have no idea what is wrong with my PC. It now after playing BF3 has a strange problem where once a game has been open for a while and V-sync is off I get a very strange kind of screen tearing that flashes and all of the textures and particle effects develop a weird green and purple colour on them that flashes with the tearing. Not artifacting, something else. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


can anyone shed any light on why this is happening to me?

could the afterburner OSD be the culprit

this happens more that half of the time when i join a server and it aggravates the crap out of me.

the game loads and everything is just Dark. theres a small line at the bottom where everything normal.

----edit----
i just killed all processes related to afterburner and this still happens in game.









another edit

i was using 4.2.3 of msi on-screen display. killing it seems to have fixed the issue. back to fraps for me.

----- more edit-----
for whatever reason msi osd wasnt listed in taskmanager. i killed it and will check again once the repair install completes.


Even though it's a weird bug~ I have to say, it looks real cool. Reminds me of really, really early morning. The cusp of dawn during fall/winter, where there's light, but everything is still really dark. I like it.


----------



## ntherblast

What exactly does the supressor for a sniper rifle do? Does it hide the light that is shown but reduce damage by how much?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


What exactly does the supressor for a sniper rifle do? Does it hide the light that is shown but reduce damage by how much?


Yes. Well it does in real life anyway and it should make it quieter. I don't think it will reduce damage though.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


What exactly does the supressor for a sniper rifle do? Does it hide the light that is shown but reduce damage by how much?


You mean the muzzle flash? Yeah. It also reduces the sound from the shot by a lot(I don't think people can hear it when I'm using it on the M416, even though it still sounds pretty loud from my perspective) and the recoil seems to be a lot less(again, from my experience with the M416).


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


You mean the muzzle flash? Yeah. It also reduces the sound from the shot by a lot(I don't think people can hear it when I'm using it on the M416, even though it still sounds pretty loud from my perspective) and the recoil seems to be a lot less(again, from my experience with the M416).


thought a silencer would decrease the sound not a suppressor...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


thought a silencer would decrease the sound not a suppressor...


wait, are you talking a sound suppressor or flash suppressor?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


thought a silencer would decrease the sound not a suppressor...


They're the same thing.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


can anyone shed any light on why this is happening to me?

could the afterburner OSD be the culprit

this happens more that half of the time when i join a server and it aggravates the crap out of me.

the game loads and everything is just Dark. theres a small line at the bottom where everything normal.

----edit----
i just killed all processes related to afterburner and this still happens in game.









another edit

i was using 4.2.3 of msi on-screen display. killing it seems to have fixed the issue. back to fraps for me.

----- more edit-----
for whatever reason msi osd wasnt listed in taskmanager. i killed it and will check again once the repair install completes.


Same exact thing happened to me on my first dozen games or so. I did absolutely nothing special, but the problem seemed to have gone away on its own.









So what's the point of the Flash Suppressor which eliminates muzzle flash, does not affect sound, and reduces accuracy vs. the vanilla Suppressor that only reduces damage at longer ranges, reduces sound and eliminates muzzle flash, does not affect accuracy, AND is unlocked earlier?


----------



## Kakkilop

Seriously?


----------



## Kreeker

^ are we looking at the temperature?

Das hawt.


----------



## BradleyW

95c for a GTX 460 is extremely bad for that GPU to my knowledge.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*


Seriously?



















i'd check my thermal paste if i were you.....


----------



## Kakkilop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


i'd check my thermal paste if i were you.....


I was referring to the guy on the roof. For the temps, My fan was on 30% lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*


I was referring to the guy on the roof. For the temps, My fan was on 30% lol


Turn your fan up


----------



## BradleyW

Oh i see the guy now


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*


Seriously?



















I've done that many many times, great spot to take down jets from too.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


They're the same thing.


There are flash suppressors and there are sound suppressors.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


There are flash suppressors and there are sound suppressors.


Can i just say, your avatar is funny. It's so true.


----------



## Tralala

If your video card is almost at 100 degrees,
it is going to meltdown


----------



## jtluongo

where is the best place to buy a bf3 cd key??


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtluongo*


where is the best place to buy a bf3 cd key??


Origin?... sorry we don't deal with fake keys and counterfeit etc here.


----------



## oomalikoo

is cdkeysdiscount counterfeit?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


There are flash suppressors and there are sound suppressors.


im pretty sure a supressor does both.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*


Seriously?



















what am i looking at here?


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


can anyone shed any light on why this is happening to me?

could the afterburner OSD be the culprit

this happens more that half of the time when i join a server and it aggravates the crap out of me.

the game loads and everything is just Dark. theres a small line at the bottom where everything normal.

----edit----
i just killed all processes related to afterburner and this still happens in game.









another edit

i was using 4.2.3 of msi on-screen display. killing it seems to have fixed the issue. back to fraps for me.

----- more edit-----
for whatever reason msi osd wasnt listed in taskmanager. i killed it and will check again once the repair install completes.


try the msi burner beta 8 has a feature to hide stuff from the pb crashes that did happen in bc2.
I am using it with no issue in bf3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*


Coomo rose is useless......

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


for a game that supposedly should be about teamwork, they surely screwed up internal communications. commo rose isn't done yet this was a after sight from dice.

I cant communicate with my squad in any fashion I call good..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


The last ones especially, if you can't fly it....DON'T TAKE IT!


People gotta learn right.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


im pretty sure a supressor does both.

what am i looking at here?


A crazy hot gpu?


----------



## hat1324

Hey guys you know the SOFLAM? How come no one ever fires at my lazed targets unless its a tank?


----------



## CallsignVega

Besides the annoying BF3.exe crashing and the eyefinity problems, I think I finally "get" BF3. It really doesn't try to be a competitive FPS, just there for a bit of fun. I was laughing pretty hard last night on a server in which the highest point guy on the other team just sat on top of a mountain insta-killing people half a map away with a slug-fed shotgun and IRNV scope. That made me realize that there is no way to take BF3 seriously.

I think the way BC2 was setup, a good player or two could really have an impact on the win/loss. In BF3, that applies much less, especially on 64-player servers. After leveling up an Engineer some and unlocking some stuff, been having a lot of fun, especially driving armor and killing other armor.

Now they just need to fix some BF3.exe crashing for some of us and fix the eyefinity/surround problems. Anyone else notice in eyefinity/surround the sun glare and weapons blinding is way worse than single screen? Maybe that is why it is so incredibly annoying as it is a double dose of stupid for us eyefinity/surround users.


----------



## hat1324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


People gotta learn right.


Exactly, but there really should be a training course for jet flying... The campaign jet was pretty dumbed down


----------



## djriful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hat1324*


Hey guys you know the SOFLAM? How come no one ever fires at my lazed targets unless its a tank?


Not everyone use/has the Javelin?
It takes 100,000 points to unlock the Javelin... and the Javelin sucks imo.

I do more vehicle kills per min with regular RPG over the Javelin.


----------



## hat1324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Not everyone use/has the Javelin?


Yeah but i sat through a whole game with a SOFLAM on the tower and nothing ever got shot down XD


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


People are saying the A-91 for engi is super good(what makes that gun so special as compared to the m4a1 or scar 17?)... which makes no sense... and for support, they like the 2002 or m249.


Ya, the 249 has way too accurate second round follow-up. First round should be pretty accurate but people spray that thing from way too far away and get multiple accurate hits. Needs to be toned down.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Not everyone use/has the Javelin?
It takes 100,000 points to unlock the Javelin... and the Javelin sucks imo.

I do more vehicle kills per min with regular RPG over the Javelin.


yeah soflam isn't used to its full potential. more weapons should be able to lock-on.


----------



## Sgrrsh26

How can I get sopme of this crap off the screen like the big notification showing me im 1..2..30 feet from a flag/? Its right in the middle of the screen! Theres too much hud info and its totally distracting me


----------



## 808MP5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


People gotta learn right.


I agree.

Ppl always complaining about new ppl. Obviously there trying to learn how to play this includes myself. Heck theres like 24-64 ppl playing at the same time these ppl complaining should worry about themselves or help the new guy out.


----------



## Kakkilop

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I've done that many many times, great spot to take down jets from too.


How'd you get there on a TDM??!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hat1324*


Yeah but i sat through a whole game with a SOFLAM on the tower and nothing ever got shot down XD


Alright then, NOBODY in that game you were playing had a javelin or guided missiles unlocked/equipped. Any better?


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


yeah soflam isn't used to its full potential. more weapons should be able to lock-on.


Most dissapointing thing about SOFLAM is how it does not allow weapons to lock onto them unless they're in Line-of-Sight.

The Javelins KEY feature, is its ability to lock onto laser sighted, or heat signatures through walls and cover. It's designed to be able to function with targets even when being fortification by launching into the air and then falling down onto the target.

In BF3, it's basically a freaking Stinger for ground targets... it's VERY lazy. It doesn't track through walls, and it doesn't launch in the air and even though I can SEE a laser painted target, I can't actually lock onto him until he's in front of me.

Laser guiding is useless in this game.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hat1324*


Yeah but i sat through a whole game with a SOFLAM on the tower and nothing ever got shot down XD


I liked the idea of it but of course this is bf3 where nobody drops medkits, ammo why would i expect anyone to go for targets i lasered?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


I've done that many many times, great spot to take down jets from too.


Thought he posted that ss to show his gpu temps....


----------



## BillOhio

How do I get EVGA Precision to show me my temps and FPS in game?

I'll go play around with it but if somebody were to let me know than I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Most dissapointing thing about SOFLAM is how it does not allow weapons to lock onto them unless they're in Line-of-Sight.

The Javelins KEY feature, is its ability to lock onto laser sighted, or heat signatures through walls and cover. It's designed to be able to function with targets even when being fortification by launching into the air and then falling down onto the target.

In BF3, it's basically a freaking Stinger for ground targets... it's VERY lazy. It doesn't track through walls, and it doesn't launch in the air and even though I can SEE a laser painted target, I can't actually lock onto him until he's in front of me.

Laser guiding is useless in this game.


Everything guided is super useless in BF3 : / only thing I like is the TV Missile


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *808MP5*


I agree.

Ppl always complaining about new ppl. Obviously there trying to learn how to play this includes myself. Heck theres like 24-64 ppl playing at the same time these ppl complaining should worry about themselves or help the new guy out.


I agree its lame, theres a couple servers called "learn to fly". Just search for them. I went to one and some idiot still flamed me for crashing the chopper.


----------



## Massive17

Hey guys,

Didn't want to start a new thread. I know there a lot complaints about the green screen and stuttering, but the green screen that I'm getting is almost preventing me from playing and even lasts after I'm done gaming.

It doesn't flicker like many people have mentioned, it just appears and disappears for no particular reason. Has happened in SP and MP, and sometimes it is still present after I turn off the game. I usually have to wait a few minutes for the green screen to go away so I can watch a movie or surf the web.

I'm running the game on my sig rig. My 480's are stock, the cpu is overclocked but I did disable HT as some people have recommended.

Please let me know if other people are running into the same problems and whether there is a fix for this.


----------



## Pott

I can't play BF3 for more than 30 minutes before the entire thing crashes :/ It's usually during intense moments, for instance it happened twice while in chase view in a jet and launching flares.

Here's my system:

P7P55D mobo
Core i5-760 (not overclocked, stock cooler)
GTX 560ti Hawk
4GB RAM

The game is installed an OCZ Vertex2 SSD.

I figured my system would be way good enough for the game. Perhaps not so? I play on high by the way.

Any tips? What am I missing? What should I upgrade? I'm willing to spend about 500 euros but since BF3 is the only CPU/GPU intensive task I do (I don't program or play other games or edit videos etc...) I'd be reluctant to...

I have the very latest NVIDIA drivers and game at 1080p on a single monitor.

Thanks (sorry for the other thread, I couldn't find this one)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Today i just found out that i have been playing the game @ 2560x1400 All LOW and i could not tell the difference from ULTRA lol.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pott*


I can't play BF3 for more than 30 minutes before the entire thing crashes :/ It's usually during intense moments, for instance it happened twice while in chase view in a jet and launching flares.

Here's my system:

P7P55D mobo
Core i5-760 (not overclocked, stock cooler)
GTX 560ti Hawk
4GB RAM

The game is installed an OCZ Vertex2 SSD.

I figured my system would be way good enough for the game. Perhaps not so? I play on high by the way.

Any tips? What am I missing? What should I upgrade? I'm willing to spend about 500 euros but since BF3 is the only CPU/GPU intensive task I do (I don't program or play other games or edit videos etc...) I'd be reluctant to...

I have the very latest NVIDIA drivers and game at 1080p on a single monitor.

Thanks (sorry for the other thread, I couldn't find this one)


What is your ram usage like when playing?

On the topic of the SOFLAM I suggest finding a team/squad that has a voice channel of some sort and works together, it has been pretty nice whenever my team uses it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Today i just found out that i have been playing the game @ 2560x1400 All LOW and i could not tell the difference from ULTRA lol.



You're not the only one, I can't see the difference from Low to Ultra either, only the performance increase when lowering the graphics...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You're not the only one, I can't see the difference from Low to Ultra either, only the performance increase when lowering the graphics...


Ultra just has more shadows,sunlight, smoke. In reality Low is better for Multi-player.


----------



## Pott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*


What is your ram usage like when playing?

On the topic of the SOFLAM I suggest finding a team/squad that has a voice channel of some sort and works together, it has been pretty nice whenever my team uses it.


I honestly don't know, nor how to check this out :/ I'll look into it.


----------



## LuminatX

you need to restart the game in order to actually change from low to ultra.
I can clearly see the difference.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Ultra just has more shadows,sunlight, smoke. In reality Low is better for Multi-player.


In a weird way this is soo true , i find my self doing better with low rather then on high and low res, crazy lol


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hat1324*


Exactly, but there really should be a training course for jet flying... The campaign jet was pretty dumbed down


I'm still awful at jet flying, but I joined a server with 3 people and just flew around.


----------



## ripelivejam

well higher fps= smoother gameplay, better able to aim and react

i do notice a difference btwn low and high that's enough for me to keep it on high, but btwn high and ultra it's not perceptible. also which setting controls the dx11 tessellation? i don't really notice it in effect even on ultra settings...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emu105*


In a weird way this is soo true , i find my self doing better with low rather then on high and low res, crazy lol


Hm.

Then hypothetically, the best _competitive_ IQ would be obtained with:

Motion Blur: Off
Graphics Quality: Custom
Texture Quality: Highest you can do
Shadow Quality: Highest you can do (low would just make it look like ass)
Effects Quality: Low
Mesh Quality: Highest you can do
Terrain Quality: ???
Terrain Decoration: Low
Antialiasing Deferred: Highest you can do
Antialiasing Post: Off (blurriness is detrimental to competitive performance)
Anisotropic Filtering: Highest you can do
Ambient Occlusion: Off

I think I'll stick to Ultra..


----------



## CaptainChaos

You guys are honestly not looking at all (let alone hard enough) if you can't see the difference between low and high/ultra.


----------



## Inverse

For people that care about your FPS, turn off your Antialiasing Deferred. It literally does nothing but hamper your performance. HardOCP did an exposing article on it.

Max out AA Post, but shut off AA Deferred. AA Deferred on High does = Post on High, but 30% loss in performance for literally the same results. You can use them together, but the difference is not worth the 44% loss in performance.

Deferred is literally worthless.

FXAA = Post AA
MSAA = Deferred AA










http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ce_iq_review/7

That is the article. Anyone telling you to max Deferred has not done AB tests. This isn't about "Blurriness". This is two different types of Antialiasing. Test it on your own system for yourself. Deferred will screw you for no reason because of the way the engine does its lighting.

Quote:



In Battlefield 3, MSAA is disadvantaged. With a deferred shading engine, MSAA is challenged from the beginning. There are things it just can't do. It can't address edge aliasing that is exaggerated by the lighting stage, because it happens before lighting. it can't reduce aliasing due to shaders (sometimes referred to as "specular aliasing") or transparent textures without external help from AMD and NVIDIA control panel options. FXAA doesn't share any of these problems. It's not perfect, but FXAA does exactly what it sets out to do: it is an effective and very fast approximation of multi-sampling in a single-pass shader program. It smoothes geometry edges, alpha texture edges, lighting edges, and specular aliasing. And it does these things very quickly.

Let's not forget that MSAA and FXAA can be used together uniquely in this game. DICE talked up that possibility, and even mentioned that they "complement each other," but we feel that the reality of the situation does not warrant much excitement. Yes, they work together, but there is no immediately and persistently noticeable reason to do it. If you take still screenshots and zoom in a few hundred percent, it is easy to find differences side by side. But if you play the game, chances are you'll never actually see what is different with MSAA and FXAA as opposed to just FXAA.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Ultra just has more shadows,sunlight, smoke. In reality Low is better for Multi-player.


Many players play on Low, especially competitive players. I myself can't see a huge difference between Low and Ultra, using Ultra on Effects and Textures, rest I don't care about at all.


----------



## linkin93

You Tube


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


For people that care about your FPS, turn off your Antialiasing Deferred. It literally does nothing but hamper your performance. HardOCP did an exposing article on it.

Max out AA Post, but shut off AA Deferred. AA Deferred on High does = Post on High, but 30% loss in performance for literally the same results. You can use them together, but the difference is not worth the 44% loss in performance.

Deferred is literally worthless.

FXAA = Post AA
MSAA = Deferred AA










http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ce_iq_review/7

That is the article. Anyone telling you to max Deferred has not done AB tests. This isn't about "Blurriness". This is two different types of Antialiasing. Test it on your own system for yourself. Deferred will screw you for no reason because of the way the engine does its lighting.


In a sense FXAA looks more realistic but MSAA look clearer.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


For people that care about your FPS, turn off your Antialiasing Deferred. It literally does nothing but hamper your performance. HardOCP did an exposing article on it.

Max out AA Post, but shut off AA Deferred. AA Deferred on High does = Post on High, but 30% loss in performance for literally the same results. You can use them together, but the difference is not worth the 44% loss in performance.

Deferred is literally worthless.

FXAA = Post AA
MSAA = Deferred AA










http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ce_iq_review/7

That is the article. Anyone telling you to max Deferred has not done AB tests. This isn't about "Blurriness". This is two different types of Antialiasing. Test it on your own system for yourself. Deferred will screw you for no reason because of the way the engine does its lighting.


Just like I said, MSAA is a huge waste of resources in Battlefield 3, I left it OFF since day 1 and just used Post AA on HIGH.









I don't feel like wasting 30% performance for the same graphic quality.


----------



## BradleyW

How do i enable FXAA?


----------



## Heat

I have $60. Should I buy this game or get something else? Hmm..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


How do i enable FXAA?


Sometimes I wonder if people read the posts above them...









It clearly states Post AA is FXAA, and AA Deferred is MSAA.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *linkin93*


*snip


hey linkin ..i found signature you may like


----------



## mountains

I can fly a jet fine, but dogfighting isn't something I'm quite used to yet. Thinking that I either need a new mouse (Razer Naga) or an Xbox controller.


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Many players play on Low, especially competitive players. I myself can't see a huge difference between Low and Ultra, using Ultra on Effects and Textures, rest I don't care about at all.


Don't spout this kind of blasphemy at OCN. Everyone knows if its not 4856934598xAA and 9000x9000 resolution it sucks! Also, changing settings for a competitive advantage is soo laaaaaaaameee waaaah!

Just kidding, the BF series is one of the only MP games I try to make the graphics settings look amazing on


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Sometimes I wonder if people read the posts above them...









It clearly states Post AA is FXAA, and AA Deferred is MSAA.


I'm refering to Nvidia CP, for added graphical benefit.


----------



## Reworker

I never experienced one crash during the beta, but strangely enough now experience frequent crashes and lock-ups, including my first ever BSOD tonight on Tehran Highway. Latest Nvidia 285.62 driver and hardware the same as when I played the beta.

The game does look fantastic though


----------



## BradleyW

I notice that lines become poor quality till i approuch them closer. How do i maintain quality from distances?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


I'm refering to Nvidia CP, for added graphical benefit.


You should not touch anything in the Nvidia CP.

Just turn off AA Deferred and leave AA Post on HIGH.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


You should not touch anything in the Nvidia CP.

Just turn off AA Deferred and leave AA Post on HIGH.


Any idea how i can maintain quality of lines from distances.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


For people that care about your FPS, turn off your Antialiasing Deferred. It literally does nothing but hamper your performance. HardOCP did an exposing article on it.

Max out AA Post, but shut off AA Deferred. AA Deferred on High does = Post on High, but 30% loss in performance for literally the same results. You can use them together, but the difference is not worth the 44% loss in performance.

Deferred is literally worthless.

FXAA = Post AA
MSAA = Deferred AA










http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/...ce_iq_review/7

That is the article. Anyone telling you to max Deferred has not done AB tests. This isn't about "Blurriness". This is two different types of Antialiasing. Test it on your own system for yourself. Deferred will screw you for no reason because of the way the engine does its lighting.


Hm..just from judging form those pics, the MSAA looks better than FXAA


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing that is super annoying is they purposely made enemy footsteps very quiet so its almost impossible to hear people coming up to knife you. This allows newbs to get knife kills. In BC2, its easy to hear people come up on you and I very rarely get knifed in that game. In BF3, unless you are spinning around constantly you will get knifed at some point.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Any idea how i can maintain quality of lines from distances.


Get a monitor with smaller pixels.


----------



## linkin93

How does one enable FXAA on AMD cards? At the moment I've been used 2xMSAA.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


<snip>


Look at the last two lampposts vs. the backdrop (sky) and the sharpness of the cars.

Enjoy your lost detail.


----------



## ljason8eg

Do people really pay attention to such insignificant things? They're light posts...I don't know anyone who just sits there and stares at them while playing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Do people really pay attention to such insignificant things? They're light posts...I don't know anyone who just sits there and stares at them while playing.


^This.

To be honest, I see no difference when MSAA is OFF or at x2 or x4...

I just leave it off, waste of resources, wasting 30% of my FPS not worth it at all for something I can't even notice while playing.


----------



## xartion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Do people really pay attention to such insignificant things? They're light posts...I don't know anyone who just sits there and stares at them while playing.


Only those who care enough to brag about their e-peen on Internet forums. As if anyone else cares that those people are running the game at the highest settings. Everyone else is busy trying to dodge whizzing bullets


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Only those who care enough to brag about their e-peen on Internet forums. As if anyone else cares that those people are running the game at the highest settings. Everyone else is busy trying to dodge whizzing bullets










Well said, even with 2x GTX580's I tend to lower some settings as I find them quite useless.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


Do people really pay attention to such insignificant things? They're light posts...I don't know anyone who just sits there and stares at them while playing.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xartion*


Only those who care enough to brag about their e-peen on Internet forums. As if anyone else cares that those people are running the game at the highest settings. Everyone else is busy trying to dodge whizzing bullets










lol.

But on a serious note the loss of detail is persistent at High FXAA. As in, the entire picture is always blurry and mushy to the level of a poorly focused photo. FXAA is absolutely inexcusable for the detail loss. It's incredibly distracting to feel like you're playing without your glasses/contacts -- everything looks defocused. Even the [H] review notes that MSAA is "better" than FXAA when it comes to weapon sight (you know, actually aiming at stuff and shooting at them).

I would sooner use no MSAA *and* no FXAA than any FXAA because of the softness of the IQ.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


Look at the last two lampposts vs. the backdrop (sky) and the sharpness of the cars.

Enjoy your lost detail.


*Shrug* Subjective tossup. I use AA to get rid of jaggies and to give me solid performance and get rid of scaling on fences and edges. You're using MSAA to no effect.










The difference between None to 4x is ridiculously nonexistant. Yet you're taking a 33% performance loss to get it. Deferred lighting means MSAA can't do it's job, yet you're still having it try anyway.

You're literally eating a sugar pill with MSAA that's giving you bad gas. I'm not sure you understand what's going on here.

Compare that with this:










And keep in mind, that the performance loss to FXAA is less than 6%. Compared to 33% for almost no difference between the modes?

I don't know how you justify MSAA with these results. Of course it's clearer. It isn't doing anything. You can keep it off and get your clarity if that's what you want because it's barely having an effect, yet it IS taxing your system.

If you have a monster rig and don't give a crap about a 33% performance loss, be okay with your barely there IQ boost. But for those that give a crap about their FPS and want maximum performance and amazing ANTIALIASING performance (which is what this is SUPPOSED to be doing) FXAA is superior.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


^This.

To be honest, I see no difference when MSAA is OFF or at x2 or x4...

I just leave it off, waste of resources, wasting 30% of my FPS not worth it at all for something I can't even notice while playing.










EXACTLY. This exactly.

If you don't want the blurred textures and don't give a crap about jaggies, shut off Post and Deferred AA. It barely works. If you WANT Antialiasing features, you're better off with FXAA. Because MSAA, barely works. You might as well shut off both if you have no interest in aliasing, because MSAA will hurt you more than it will ever help.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


<snip>


I'm not justifying MSAA my good man, I'm lambasting FXAA. I too am disappointed with the MSAA performance in BF3. The performance hit is too severe for the limited IQ improvement -- and on my 1080P 32" IPS panel, you can bet your butt I notice the jaggies all the time. At this point BF3's MSAA just feels like placebo to me.

But FXAA has a blur that's extremely noticeable and distracting to me. Think about how it makes sense.. it's known as _fast approximated anti-aliasing_. Don't forget that it's approximated and I won't forget that it's fast. It's a shortcut and not without drawbacks which some like myself are highly sensitive to and annoyed by. I would rather keep my IQ sharpness, hence why I've got AA Post off and will be keeping it off regardless of my MSAA settings.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


I'm not justifying MSAA my good man, I'm lambasting FXAA. I too am disappointed with the MSAA performance in BF3. The performance hit is too severe for the limited IQ improvement -- and on my 1080P 32" IPS panel, you can bet your butt I notice the jaggies all the time. At this point BF3's MSAA just feels like placebo to me.

But FXAA has a blur that's extremely noticeable and distracting to me. Think about how it makes sense.. it's known as _fast approximated anti-aliasing_. Don't forget that it's approximated and I won't forget that it's fast. It's a shortcut and not without drawbacks which some like myself are highly sensitive to and annoyed by. I would rather keep my IQ sharpness, hence why I've got AA Post off and will be keeping it off regardless of my MSAA settings.


Ah, I misunderstood. Just saw someone post recommending MSAA to be at 4x as an optimum thing for performance versus FXAA and I just can't justify using it at all. I noticed this effect (or lack thereof) right away.

I'd play with both off, but the instant I start trying to shoot someone through the fence at Caspian Border, but I can't because of the stairway from hell~ I just can't deal with it. As someone with a midrange system, FXAA is pretty invaluable.

I'd just like people to either start recommending FXAA or nothing at all, because having MSAA be suggested when it literally does nothing kind of puts me off. It's kind of tragic. Wish there was some way to force MSAA to be better than what it is, maybe outside of the game with an app or driver?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


^This.

To be honest, I see no difference when MSAA is OFF or at x2 or x4...

I just leave it off, waste of resources, wasting 30% of my FPS not worth it at all for something I can't even notice while playing.










Wow fist GTX580 SLI Owner i would respect. Spoken like a true gamer which cares about the game and not insignificant thing like MSAA and FXAA which in actual game play you will never notice the difference just die from lag.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Ah, I misunderstood. Just saw someone post recommending MSAA to be at 4x as an optimum thing for performance versus FXAA and I just can't justify using it at all. I noticed this effect (or lack thereof) right away.

I'd play with both off, but the instant I start trying to shoot someone through the fence at Caspian Border, but I can't because of the stairway from hell~ I just can't deal with it. As someone with a midrange system, FXAA is pretty invaluable.

I'd just like people to either start recommending FXAA or nothing at all, because having MSAA be suggested when it literally does nothing kind of puts me off. It's kind of tragic. Wish there was some way to force MSAA to be better than what it is, maybe outside of the game with an app or driver?


From the [H] article it's mostly because of the deferred nature and the lighting effects within BF3. If you take a close look at the MSAA picture (with No/2x/4x MSAA in the same image) 4x looks fine for stuff in front of buildings like the bottom of the first lamp post, but just bad in front of the sky and light sources.

Taking another look at the FXAA I quite like the Medium effect and might actually try it out and see if the blurring bothers me. The blur in High is intolerable. I might prefer the look of the Medium FXAA image over all of the others. If you look at it there seems to be no detail loss -- the slender metal of the lampposts towards the rear of the image is still visible and distinct.

EDIT: I can confirm that the blurring is MUCH less noticeable in AA Post Medium, if it's even there at all. The IQ is better than MSAA 4x. I may have been too quick to dismiss FXAA. Considering the performance hit across Low, Medium, and High is the same there's really not much to lose.

One thing is that MSAA 4x does do better in some cases, like jaggies in front of non-light-sources. Fences in front of buildings for example were handled better with MSAA. Since I have the GPU horsepower I might just go 2x or 4x MSAA + Medium FXAA.


----------



## Amhro

Santuh denied your request to join Overclock.net.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *djriful*


Not everyone use/has the Javelin?
It takes 100,000 points to unlock the Javelin... and the Javelin sucks imo.

I do more vehicle kills per min with regular RPG over the Javelin.


 Agreed. I unlocked it ages ago and have only used it a few times. You need to be out in the open in direct line of sight while it locks on, it puts the vehicle on alert status, and it still takes 2-3 or more to disable/destroy a tank. On top of that it fires up somewhat first leaving a nice trail of smoke right to your location. The lock-on noise is loud as well. If any enemies are near, they'll hear it.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


Santuh denied your request to join Overclock.net.


We're a little picky at the moment because it's still capped at 100 members, there's literally 50+ apps just sitting there. Though I think me and lum did decide if you can manage to play against us and get all our dog tags you get an auto-invite


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Wow fist GTX580 SLI Owner i would respect. Spoken like a true gamer which cares about the game and not insignificant thing like MSAA and FXAA which in actual game play you will never notice the difference just die from lag.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Agreed. I unlocked it ages ago and have only used it a few times. You need to be out in the open in direct line of sight while it locks on, it puts the vehicle on alert status, and it still takes 2-3 or more to disable/destroy a tank. On top of that it fires up somewhat first leaving a nice trail of smoke right to your location. The lock-on noise is loud as well. If any enemies are near, they'll hear it.


Its pretty cool when you have a recon that will deploy SOFLAM for engi to use Javelin with. Its like tracking darts in BF:BC2. I put SOFLAM out when I play recon and tell engis. I don't think most of them know what I'm talking about though


----------



## Doming0

My buddy and I tried out the SOFLAM + Javelin combo yesterday and we couldn't really tell much of a difference to be quite honest. I think they need to rework the weapon a wee bit.


----------



## Kynes

Anyone else getting the BF3.exe has stopped working crash. It used to only happen if I clicked into the game before it logged in. Now its happening every time I play multiplayer. Also for the first couple days it never happened now all of sudden it does.

I've repaired the install several times and it keeps downloading a 48meg file which it installs successfully every time. Then it ask about a release day thing I click okay and its fine.

Anyone know any tricks?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


My buddy and I tried out the SOFLAM + Javelin combo yesterday and we couldn't really tell much of a difference to be quite honest. I think they need to rework the weapon a wee bit.


If you put the soflam out and just leave it it will auto target land/air vehicles if they come into its range. Its pretty easy to manually target vehicles though. Its really situational. And pretty difficult to get anyone to work with you on it long enough to make it worthwhile. Its easier to just RPG and go.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


If you put the soflam out and just leave it it will auto target land/air vehicles if they come into its range. Its pretty easy to manually target vehicles though. Its really situational. And pretty difficult to get anyone to work with you on it long enough to make it worthwhile. Its easier to just RPG and go.


Ya, not to mention all that time you are messing around with it you aren't getting points by other means.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Doming0*


My buddy and I tried out the SOFLAM + Javelin combo yesterday and we couldn't really tell much of a difference to be quite honest. I think they need to rework the weapon a wee bit.


I unlocked the CITV station for the tanks and my friend was the driver with heat seekers he ended up shooting down 2 choppers 6 kills total which was nice. What I dont like is it takes way too long, you mark a target with a SOFLAM/CITV then you have to wait for the heat seekers on the vehicles/javelin/stinger to lock on too.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kynes*


Anyone else getting the BF3.exe has stopped working crash. It used to only happen if I clicked into the game before it logged in. Now its happening every time I play multiplayer. Also for the first couple days it never happened now all of sudden it does.

I've repaired the install several times and it keeps downloading a 48meg file which it installs successfully every time. Then it ask about a release day thing I click okay and its fine.

Anyone know any tricks?


welcome to the club
no tricks.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


From the [H] article it's mostly because of the deferred nature and the lighting effects within BF3. If you take a close look at the MSAA picture (with No/2x/4x MSAA in the same image) 4x looks fine for stuff in front of buildings like the bottom of the first lamp post, but just bad in front of the sky and light sources.

Taking another look at the FXAA I quite like the Medium effect and might actually try it out and see if the blurring bothers me. The blur in High is intolerable. I might prefer the look of the Medium FXAA image over all of the others. If you look at it there seems to be no detail loss -- the slender metal of the lampposts towards the rear of the image is still visible and distinct.

EDIT: I can confirm that the blurring is MUCH less noticeable in AA Post Medium, if it's even there at all. The IQ is better than MSAA 4x. I may have been too quick to dismiss FXAA. Considering the performance hit across Low, Medium, and High is the same there's really not much to lose.

One thing is that MSAA 4x does do better in some cases, like jaggies in front of non-light-sources. Fences in front of buildings for example were handled better with MSAA. Since I have the GPU horsepower I might just go 2x or 4x MSAA + Medium FXAA.


Going to give this a shot. Never thought about trying it on Medium to find a decent compromise since the performance loss on High was negligible. This is actually a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Kevlo

I am having an issue, where the game crashes once it loads a multiplayer game, i am going to reboot and see if that fixes it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Going to give this a shot. Never thought about trying it on Medium to find a decent compromise since the performance loss on High was negligible. This is actually a good idea. Thanks.










Yup, based on the [H] picture you posted earlier:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*












Look at FXAA Medium in between Low and High. Very visible improvement in the trees and lampposts vs. Low, yet the 3rd 4th and 5th lamposts towards the distance in the image are clearly resolved and not blurred with the sky like they are in High. The IQ is at a very good level here.


----------



## BillOhio

I just finished the campaign. Taking off of the Air Craft carrier was very very cool. I have no idea what it had to do with the story, but it was cool. I thought the rest of the campaign pretty average, and that the conclusion was actually pretty weak.


----------



## kcuestag

Well, FXAA on Medium it is then.


----------



## Liquidpain

Anyone else getting kicked out of multiplayer games no matter what the ping is? I cant last more than 2 min!


----------



## oomalikoo

how am i supposed to play support? when i shoot all my team mates stop xD


----------



## nehmia

I am also having instant crash while entering multiplayer.. never a hitch before just now.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hxcnero*


can anyone shed any light on why this is happening to me?

could the afterburner OSD be the culprit

this happens more that half of the time when i join a server and it aggravates the crap out of me.

the game loads and everything is just Dark. theres a small line at the bottom where everything normal.

----edit----
i just killed all processes related to afterburner and this still happens in game.









another edit

i was using 4.2.3 of msi on-screen display. killing it seems to have fixed the issue. back to fraps for me.

----- more edit-----
for whatever reason msi osd wasnt listed in taskmanager. i killed it and will check again once the repair install completes.


ok since i have stopped using afterburner's on screen display. i havent had any dark filter type bug over my screen. i believe afterburner OSD has issues with BF3. if anyone else can reproduce this bug please post results so we as a community can confirm it as being caused by afterburner OSD.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15585313*
> Its pretty cool when you have a recon that will deploy SOFLAM for engi to use Javelin with. Its like tracking darts in BF:BC2. I put SOFLAM out when I play recon and tell engis. I don't think most of them know what I'm talking about though


i know what you mean. no one understands what the javelin truly is for.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNP9z2FoaHk[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hxcnero;15586082*
> ok since i have stopped using afterburner's on screen display. i havent had any dark filter type bug over my screen. i believe afterburner OSD has issues with BF3. if anyone else can reproduce this bug please post results so we as a community can confirm it as being caused by afterburner OSD.


Try use the beta and make sure that enable low level hardware is not ticked.


----------



## Fasista

After having played 38 hours to MP I can honestly say BF3 exceeded my expectations

My stats









PD: I wish to solve the falls of servers


----------



## unfbilly11

Does anyone know how the "Skill" statistic is calculated? I have a skill of 188. Is that good? Is that bad?


----------



## Scrappy

"Longest Headshot343 m"


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15586483*
> "Longest Headshot343 m"


Got me beat my 7 meters. I had an awesome headshot but somehow it only gave me 81 meters on it. I fired from across the map just out of spawn opposite the aircraft carrier and headshot a guy laying prone on the carrier deck that was sniping. Don't know how that is 81 meters but o well.


----------



## pauly94

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu[/ame[/URL]]

...


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15586504*
> Got me beat my 7 meters. I had an awesome headshot but somehow it only gave me 81 meters on it. I fired from across the map just out of spawn opposite the aircraft carrier and headshot a guy laying prone on the carrier deck that was sniping. Don't know how that is 81 meters but o well.


My friend's longest headshot is *578m*. Yeah, I have no idea how he did it. That is just crazy.


----------



## Nova.

381m. >


----------



## marduke83

413m was my best within about 3 minutes of using recon class, only used it because nearly everyone else in the game at the time was recon. hate recon class.. lol


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15586521*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu
> 
> ...


Omg, i laughed so hard


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15586521*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu
> 
> ...


I loved the NS2000/870MCS + slugs in BFBC2. Always wanted to be able to use a scope on them. I'm going to go with this setup exclusively when play Recon.


----------



## dteg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15586766*
> I loved the NS2000/870MCS + slugs in BFBC2. Always wanted to be able to use a scope on them. I'm going to go with this setup exclusively when play Recon.


as far as i know only DICE employees get the 12x scope for all guns. you being an average person like most of us can't do that.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15584179*
> One thing that is super annoying is they purposely made enemy footsteps very quiet so its almost impossible to hear people coming up to knife you. This allows newbs to get knife kills. In BC2, its easy to hear people come up on you and I very rarely get knifed in that game. In BF3, unless you are spinning around constantly you will get knifed at some point.


You kidding ? even with a Sonar STX you cant hear where are they comming from? and i was so hyped to get HD titanium just cause of this!

Im super mad now!









BTW dunno about yuy guys, but i can see big difference going 4xMSAA>2XMSAA, maybe because i use high quallity texture filtering in CCC and have disabled surface format optimization as well. This way, the game look amazing, but i lose about 10-15% of performance, but it does worth! much more then any other setting. To all of you who got SLI/Crossfire, try this, you will be amazed by the IQ improvements and also for Nvidia users, i recommend using "ehnance the application settings" option, and also antialiasing gamma correction -on, LOD bias - clamp


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15586775*
> as far as i know only DICE employees get the 12x scope for all guns. you being an average person like most of us can't do that.


I'm pretty sure you can get the 6x scope for it though.


----------



## l No l FeaR l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15586521*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu
> 
> ...


That has to be the best video I have ever seen:1coolsmil


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago;15586543*
> My friend's longest headshot is *578m*. Yeah, I have no idea how he did it. That is just crazy.


555 here. SV98.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15586920*
> 555 here. SV98.


595 here







Now I'm trying to shoot for 1000m


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;15586775*
> as far as i know only DICE employees get the 12x scope for all guns. you being an average person like most of us can't do that.


For the 870 MCS (as an example), ACOG is unlocked at 70 kills, Rifle Scope (6x) at 125 kills, and PKS-07 (7x) at 300 kills.

Compare to BFBC2 which didn't even let you put a RDS on a shotty.


----------



## hxcnero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15586380*
> 
> Try use the beta and make sure that enable low level hardware is not ticked.


i am using the latest beta. i unticked low level hardware. will test later.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15586950*
> 595 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm trying to shoot for 1000m


Longest i've hard of is about 731m. I gotten kills far higher than 555 but not headshots.


----------



## porky

798m headshot...SV98...sitting on top of tower on caspian bourder and killed a pilot taking off from the runway!!









With the shotgun video , what type of Ammo did you use?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15586980*
> Longest i've hard of is about 731m. I gotten kills far higher than 555 but not headshots.


Oh mines was a headshot luckily







I've seen someone on the leaderboard with 1600m


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porky;15586999*
> 798m...SV98...sitting on top of tower on caspian bourder and killed a pilot taking off from the runway!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the shotgun video , what type of Ammo did you use?


That guy was using 12G slugs for sure.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15586380*
> i know what you mean. no one understands what the javelin truly is for.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNP9z2FoaHk
> 
> --snip


this
I've read that lasing the target+javelin as seen in the video makes the projectile shoot up at the last moment and dive down to hit the lased target vs normal javelin which just hits the tank in the direction its travelling at

the top of a tank is often the weakest part; so you can get 2 shot kills~ i think if you las+javelin


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> I loved the NS2000/870MCS + slugs in BFBC2


It was kind of cheap on HC. I still had fun plat-ing them.

I think I worked out the kinks I was having with this game. It is becoming crack.


----------



## Kakkilop

Is there a way to play alone? To test out jets??


----------



## Genzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop;15587402*
> Is there a way to play alone? To test out jets??


Join an empty server?


----------



## Kakkilop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genzel;15587429*
> Join an empty server?


It says waiting for players(7)


----------



## Genzel

That sucks. I'm still ranking up on TDM. That was how you did it on BC2. Noob it out I guess.


----------



## razaice

Best gun for assault and engineer?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15586521*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu
> 
> ...


I LOVE THIS GUY! you need to see all his videos.

tits tits tits!!! haha Swedish viking powers

his rig is insane! i added him on Battlelog


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pauly94;15586521*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8&feature=feedu
> 
> ...


It's stuff like that shows you how absurd this game can be..


----------



## Kaldari

I just started playing the multiplayer yesterday. Rank 8 with 4 MVP badges from 64-man servers. Had over a 1700 point lead on one of them.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss;15587798*
> I LOVE THIS GUY! you need to see all his videos.
> 
> tits tits tits!!! haha Swedish viking powers
> 
> his rig is insane! i added him on Battlelog


lol i couldnt stop laughing


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago;15586543*
> My friend's longest headshot is *578m*. Yeah, I have no idea how he did it. That is just crazy.


crap beat me! 963m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15587841*
> lol i couldnt stop laughing


i know i discovered his videos a few days ago and ive been watching them since. they are soo damm funny. i wish he was my roommate so i can die laughing everday xD hahaha


----------



## McAlberts

don't attempt this, you do need to be a viking to handle this ****


----------



## ntherblast

What causes the corners of the screen to be dark in this game even when i haven't taken damage my screen corners seem dark


----------



## CallsignVega

Found a few servers exploiting that horrible design decision known as mortars.

Get around 6 guys on mortars and a few on recon bots to spot everyone on the opposing team. You will win guaranteed every time. The other team cannot advance.

Dice just needs to limit mortars to one team MAX if they want to keep that stupid item in the game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15588152*
> Found a few servers exploiting that horrible design decision known as mortars.
> 
> Get around 6 guys on mortars and a few on recon bots to spot everyone on the opposing team. You will win guaranteed every time. The other team cannot advance.
> 
> Dice just needs to limit mortars to one team MAX if they want to keep that stupid item in the game.


In BC2 there was server side options to limit classes, but I can't see them putting in the option of limiting specific weapons. That takes micromanaging to a new level. Although the mortar is considered a vehicle, no? I mentioned earlier in the thread, I was on a server that had spot turned down to minimum I guess because the orange triangles only lit up for literally a second and then disappeared. It made using the mortar much more difficult.

I think the key for maximum enjoyment for this game is going to come from finding a server that's managed to your liking.


----------



## Kaldari

Man, I just got robbed out of another MVP badge. I got killed when a flag was a millimeter from capping (250 points), and then I kept dying almost instantly with each squad mate I tried to spawn on.

Missed it by 125 points. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/3107625/1/244136066/


----------



## spitty13

When can we expect to see the patch to come out? Specifically, dealing with the negative mouse acceleration which has made the game unplayable for people with the bug.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;15588364*
> Man, I just got robbed out of another MVP badge. I got killed when a flag was a millimeter from capping (250 points), and then I kept dying almost instantly with each squad mate I tried to spawn on.
> 
> Missed it by 125 points. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/3107625/1/244136066/


I can't tell you how many times I've been blind sided a second before capping a flag. Sometimes I start cheering it on out of nervousness. "Go, go, go, go."


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15588152*
> Found a few servers exploiting that horrible design decision known as mortars.
> 
> Get around 6 guys on mortars and a few on recon bots to spot everyone on the opposing team. You will win guaranteed every time. The other team cannot advance.
> 
> Dice just needs to limit mortars to one team MAX if they want to keep that stupid item in the game.


funny how i just faced this composition


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;15588364*
> Man, I just got robbed out of another MVP badge. I got killed when a flag was a millimeter from capping (250 points), and then I kept dying almost instantly with each squad mate I tried to spawn on.
> 
> Missed it by 125 points. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/3107625/1/244136066/


i almost got the my first MVP 1 badge (only one i need now) but got robbed by 10 points


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15588636*
> i almost got the my first MVP 1 badge (only one i need now) but got robbed by 10 points


Yikes, 10. That sucks.

As of level 8, I'm up to 4x MVP, 2x MVP 2, and 2x MVP 3, all on full 64-man servers. Should've been 5-1-2, but sadface.jpg.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaldari;15588698*
> Yikes, 10. That sucks.
> 
> As of level 8, I'm up to 4x MVP, 2x MVP 2, and 2x MVP 3, all on full 64-man servers. Should've been 5-1-2, but sadface.jpg.


i know right now as of lvl 14 i have like 7 MVP 2 and 4 MVP 3 0 MVP 1


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15588835*
> i know right now as of lvl 14 i have like 7 MVP 2 and 4 MVP 3 0 MVP 1


MVP1 - 23
MVP2 - 22
MVP3 - 19

;] lol


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics;15588870*
> MVP1 - 23
> MVP2 - 22
> MVP3 - 19
> 
> ;] lol


Rank?


----------



## scrotes

Best game


----------



## ripelivejam

or bestest game?


----------



## dteg

my battlelog stopped working yesterday =[. none of the buttons do anything and obviously i can't update it -___-


----------



## coolhandluke41

I apologize for a noob question ,but where do you set the FXAA ??


----------



## crashoran

I wish they implemented a replay system in this game. The kill cam is so jumpy and buggy it gives me headaches.

Also, any word on when we will be able to que up servers?


----------



## dezahp

I'm pretty f my life right now. Took this girl out to dinner that I ended up not even really feel like going anymore and couldn't take her home. Time to play BF3 I guess.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63;15588636*
> i almost got the my first MVP 1 badge (only one i need now) but got robbed by 10 points


I missed MVP by 1 point I was so mad


----------



## Anonymous305

i was first in points in a game and it gave me the MVP 2 ribbon I was so pissed! I still havent gotten that ribbon everytime I get first in points it just gives me MVP 2 ribbons


----------



## theturbofd

Any news on battle recorder?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert;15589319*
> I missed MVP by 1 point I was so mad


missed MVP 1 by 17 points this time


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anonymous305;15589332*
> i was first in points in a game and it gave me the MVP 2 ribbon I was so pissed! I still havent gotten that ribbon everytime I get first in points it just gives me MVP 2 ribbons


Make sure you're looking at the other team too. Only being first on your team doesn't make you MVP.


----------



## Heazy

Nearly 3k pages? Dear God...

I noticed they sort of fixed the BattleLog server browser. I really like it now. Servers come up fast and I can instantly sort them by ping.

I also love the "Infantry Only" idea but it doesn't seem to work?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

For anyone that is interested:

I wanted to try some other drivers and found that the XG 285.58 are really smooth and of course the IQ is fantastic. You can get them here: http://www.tweakforce.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownload&cid=5


----------



## Clawbog

MVP 1 - x6
MVP 2 - x4
MVP 3 - x4


----------



## Mkilbride

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4152375&postcount=7807

More Vibrant, less dull colors. Of course, it's up to you artistically at this point to decide what you like better. Also, if you do use this, make sure to turn post process AA off in-game.


----------



## celeryuk

Can you disable bloom in the config?


----------



## Mkilbride

I suppose you could, you can customize it, I'm just using the one in the post, cause I like the way it looks in-game. Better FXAA, and better performance.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15589684*
> http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4152375&postcount=7807
> 
> More Vibrant, less dull colors. Of course, it's up to you artistically at this point to decide what you like better. Also, if you do use this, make sure to turn post process AA off in-game.


+rep to you sir i just toned the sharpness down a bit and am loving it


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Genzel*


It was kind of cheap on HC. I still had fun plat-ing them.

I think I worked out the kinks I was having with this game. It is becoming crack.


Battlecrack 3 may yet ruin my life. Played about 20 hours this weekend.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Found a few servers exploiting that horrible design decision known as mortars.

Get around 6 guys on mortars and a few on recon bots to spot everyone on the opposing team. You will win guaranteed every time. The other team cannot advance.

Dice just needs to limit mortars to one team MAX if they want to keep that stupid item in the game.


Dude, srsly stop whine, i mean every post of yours is this sux that sux, etc, we get it you dont like the game, move on dude.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mkilbride;15589684*
> http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4152375&postcount=7807
> 
> More Vibrant, less dull colors. Of course, it's up to you artistically at this point to decide what you like better. Also, if you do use this, make sure to turn post process AA off in-game.


Hmm, I might do this.


----------



## Varrkarus

I decided to try out Support just a minute ago and it has to be the easiest damn thing to aim with that class! You can sprint across the map just shooting in TDM lol


----------



## [email protected]

WOW i never expected someone to make a change on the color of the game. Has anyone tried it yet? I have not and would love to see more pictures and see more difference. Please post!


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


WOW i never expected someone to make a change on the color of the game. Has anyone tried it yet? I have not and would love to see more pictures and see more difference. Please post!


Me too. I bet this makes the characters pop out of the background quite a bit more... Any chance this would result in a ban or PB issues? Don't want that.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


Found a few servers exploiting that horrible design decision known as mortars.

Get around 6 guys on mortars and a few on recon bots to spot everyone on the opposing team. You will win guaranteed every time. The other team cannot advance.

Dice just needs to limit mortars to one team MAX if they want to keep that stupid item in the game.


have 6 man drop smoke to advance.
always a counter.
if not change server.

never play with noobs...


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Hmm, I might do this.


it just looks like the difference of digital vibrance all the way up and digital vibrance off.


----------



## rammbhat

Just bought the game.. waiting for origin to install the game.. Why is the installation so slow?


----------



## Ankur

Guys do you know how to solve this issue

When I join a multiplayer server it goes on initializing->connecting->loading game
Then When I see my game, there is an error that
Battlefield 3 has stopped working. . 
what should I do to solve this?

My co-op and campaign work fine.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur;15590469*
> Guys do you know how to solve this issue
> 
> When I join a multiplayer server it goes on initializing->connecting->loading game
> Then When I see my game, there is an error that
> Battlefield 3 has stopped working. .
> what should I do to solve this?
> 
> My co-op and campaign work fine.


Are you using non-US O/S or do you have MS Office installed?


----------



## Ankur

Non US OS?
I have windows 7 home premium.
I don't have MS office, do I need to install office?.


----------



## Lune

And banned from another server.


----------



## flopper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Guys do you know how to solve this issue

When I join a multiplayer server it goes on initializing->connecting->loading game
Then When I see my game, there is an error that
Battlefield 3 has stopped working. . 
what should I do to solve this?

My co-op and campaign work fine.


I used google, took me 2 seconds to find this.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/b...l#post19998900

1. Go to your install folder for me: "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Origin Games\\BÃ¨ta Battlefield 3"
Now the problem is obviously the Ã¨, operating systems don't like that lalalala and why someone decided this was a good idea is beyond me but change it into: "C:\\Program Files (x86)\\Origin Games\\Beta Battlefield 3"
2. Now go into your registry and change the paths leading to your battlefield folder to matching the removal of the Ã¨. In my case these were under:
Computer\\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\\SOFTWARE\\Wow6432Nod e\\E A GAMES\\BF3 Beta.


----------



## calavera

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ankur*


Non US OS?
I have windows 7 home premium.
I don't have MS office, do I need to install office?.


I meant non-english version of windows. No, you don't need to install MS Office. When you install MS office on a non-english windows, the keyboard needs to be switched from Microsoft IME 2010 to the default Microsoft one. But this is not your case.


----------



## Ankur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15590574*
> I used google, took me 2 seconds to find this.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1432425-bf3-exe-has-stopped-working-resolved.html#post19998900
> 
> 1. Go to your install folder for me: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Bèta Battlefield 3"
> Now the problem is obviously the è, operating systems don't like that lalalala and why someone decided this was a good idea is beyond me but change it into: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Beta Battlefield 3"
> 2. Now go into your registry and change the paths leading to your battlefield folder to matching the removal of the è. In my case these were under:
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\E A GAMES\BF3 Beta.


But I am playing the original released game and not the beta


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper;15590574*
> I used google, took me 2 seconds to find this.
> 
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1432425-bf3-exe-has-stopped-working-resolved.html#post19998900
> 
> 1. Go to your install folder for me: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Bèta Battlefield 3"
> Now the problem is obviously the è, operating systems don't like that lalalala and why someone decided this was a good idea is beyond me but change it into: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Beta Battlefield 3"
> 2. Now go into your registry and change the paths leading to your battlefield folder to matching the removal of the è. In my case these were under:
> Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\E A GAMES\BF3 Beta.


Beta ended a few weeks ago.








Also, that "fix" only applies to people outside the US.


----------



## Ankur

I am getting these launch issues only.
I played last night multiplayer and it was epic.

I just join a multiplayer server, then I get an error, Battlefield 3 stopped working.
Help me pls, the online co-op and campaign works fine.


----------



## kcuestag

Please fill in your system specs *here*.

The "Battlefield 3 has stopped responding" error is most probably caused by Punkbuster, many of us get this problem, including my self, I tend to get this at least once every couple of hours.

What antivirus do you use? There's been a huge amount of problems between Avast Antivirus and Battlelog.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please fill in your system specs *here*.

The "Battlefield 3 has stopped responding" error is most probably caused by Punkbuster, many of us get this problem, including my self, I tend to get this at least once every couple of hours.

What antivirus do you use? There's been a huge amount of problems between Avast Antivirus and Battlelog.


Wai u no accept mah FR?









About the MSAA thing, I turned it off last night and saw no noticeable difference between the two. Made my 570 cry less


----------



## frickfrock999

Does anybody here play Bad Company 2? I posted in the official thread a while ago and got no response.

Fricky needs backup.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Does anybody here play Bad Company 2? I posted in the official thread a while ago and got no response.

Fricky needs backup.










You might as well retire your copy of BC2. Rank 150 is a loooong way off for most people.


----------



## frickfrock999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


You might as well retire your copy of BC2. Rank 150 is a loooong way off for most people.


Retire a game I've played for 2 weeks? :/


----------



## NateN34

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Retire a game I've played for 2 weeks? :/


Yep, BF3 is basically an improved BC2, so no point in playing BC2 anymore.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Please fill in your system specs *here*.

The "Battlefield 3 has stopped responding" error is most probably caused by Punkbuster, many of us get this problem, including my self, I tend to get this at least once every couple of hours.

What antivirus do you use? There's been a huge amount of problems between Avast Antivirus and Battlelog.


I'm having the same problem , and its close to desktop or sometimes i have to hard reset my RiG


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nova.*


Wai u no accept mah FR?









About the MSAA thing, I turned it off last night and saw no noticeable difference between the two. Made my 570 cry less










I tend to decline all friend requests unless I know who they are.

If you're going to add me, PM me with your username before adding me so I know who you are, else my friend list gets full of unknown people.









I get a friend request every 5 minutes.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *skyn3t*


I'm having the same problem , and its close to desktop or sometimes i have to hard reset my RiG

-snip-


Same here, although didn't get a whole computer lock-up since release day, I got it once, and no more (It was due to unstable GPU OC).

Those "Stopped responding" errors are most probably caused by Punkbuster, last night 4 of my clan mates had their game stop responding right at the SAME time.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heazy*


I noticed they sort of fixed the BattleLog server browser. I really like it now. :


Just don't actually try to use the filter or you'll have to refresh the page every time you use it... It's not like it works the first time you go to Multiplayer > Server Browser either.
Pro programmers working on Battlelog.


----------



## ntherblast

nothing better than going 24-0 in hc but ******ed team mates keep standing infront of my shots resulting in a kick


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frickfrock99*


Does anybody here play Bad Company 2? I posted in the official thread a while ago and got no response.

Fricky needs backup.










I have it.

But it's on PS3.

Which isn't connected to the internet.


----------



## snoball

Anyone know this game's install dir?


----------



## pengs

There are 150 levels? Holy...
I'm at level 27 and JUST finally got my jet flairs after 2 weeks of trying, and in the same day missles and stealth. Funny thing is my heli's are almost maxed out.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


There are 150 levels? Holy...
I'm at level 27 and JUST finally got my jet flairs after 2 weeks of trying, and in the same day missles and stealth. Funny thing is my heli's are almost maxed out.


What? you get the jet flairs with just 300 points, that's just disabling 3 vehicles, and took you 2 weeks?









I have to admit I am having lots of fun with the helicopters insteads of jets right now, so much fun.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


There are 150 levels? Holy...
I'm at level 27 and JUST finally got my jet flairs after 2 weeks of trying, and in the same day missles and stealth. Funny thing is my heli's are almost maxed out.


Wait, so who are these guys without levels on the scoreboard?
Is it even possible to have progressed that far since launch, or are they cheaters?


----------



## gab195

Who wants to be friends on Origin?! haha I have no Origin friends, all of my friends play BF3 on Xbox -___-


----------



## Lhino

Is it just me or do the graphics in the new Karkand reveal trailer look better than what is currently in the game?


----------



## nepas

people are already creating tools to tweak this game and a standalone Battlelog app.

http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/

Gonna give this a try shortly!


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pengs*


There are 150 levels? Holy...
I'm at level 27 and JUST finally got my jet flairs after 2 weeks of trying, and in the same day missles and stealth. Funny thing is my heli's are almost maxed out.


TV Missle is glitched right now. When I fire the missle it sometimes fires a bit behind the heli and it will auto-suicide both the pilot and myself.

Instant vehicle disable though, so I still take the risk haha.


----------



## dazedfive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*


TV Missle is glitched right now. When I fire the missle it sometimes fires a bit behind the heli and it will auto-suicide both the pilot and myself.

Instant vehicle disable though, so I still take the risk haha.


Yeah I've done that alot. It sucks they bounce off enemy helis too


----------



## Mkilbride

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7821

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

More Vibrant colors, less dull, really an artistic choice. Posting this again as it got buried.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7821

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

More Vibrant colors, less dull, really an artistic choice. Posting this again as it got buried.


Color palette in the modified version resembles that of the PS3 version (not sure about X360 version). My suitemate has BF3 for PS3 and I think the colors look overblown.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7821

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

More Vibrant colors, less dull, really an artistic choice. Posting this again as it got buried.


Lol no way the game looks like the first ss someone probably did something so that the 2nd would look way better


----------



## Mkilbride

No, that is what the game looks like...you have it, don't you?

I looked myself, in-game, with it on and off, and yes, that is what it looks like.


----------



## Amhro

sooory if repost, but this really made me

  
 You Tube


----------



## Nano2

Does BF3 have better graphics than Crysis 1? And what is the most graphically advanced game out there?


----------



## Scrappy

So I was watching Freddie Wong's Battlefield 4 trailer video and I noticed this epicness as the caption.
"We bring you a glimpse into the future of the Battlefield series, on the eve of Battlefield 3! If you're wondering what the Modern Warfare 4 trailer looks like, have a look at the Battlefield 3 trailer."


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


No, that is what the game looks like...you have it, don't you?

I looked myself, in-game, with it on and off, and yes, that is what it looks like.


yesi do unless when he took that ss he had the contrast and brightness all over the place


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Amhro*


sooory if repost, but this really made me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzLAR...layer_embedded


I do this all the time, bored!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2*


Does BF3 have better graphics than Crysis 1? And what is the most graphically advanced game out there?


Maybe.

I'm not sure if it's the most graphically advanced game, but the QOTD nowadays is generally "Can it run Metro 2033?"


----------



## pengs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


What? you get the jet flairs with just 300 points, that's just disabling 3 vehicles, and took you 2 weeks?









I have to admit I am having lots of fun with the helicopters insteads of jets right now, so much fun.










Heli's are so much swifter with the mouse and kb. I can maneuver and spot like a champ.
Jets need a joystick really, but even with that it feels a little odd.


----------



## Mkilbride

I can't hit anything with a Jet. I'm just barely able to pilot them.

Needing to unlock Lock on missles & Flares is pretty stupid if you ask me. Without them, the Jet is nigh useless.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


I can't hit anything with a Jet. I'm just barely able to pilot them.

Needing to unlock Lock on missles & Flares is pretty stupid if you ask me. Without them, the Jet is nigh useless.


imo you only need to unlock the flares to take down anything else that is flying :/

I find the aa missiles pointless imo


----------



## Buska103

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


I can't hit anything with a Jet. I'm just barely able to pilot them.

Needing to unlock Lock on missles & Flares is pretty stupid if you ask me. Without them, the Jet is nigh useless.


Flares are the only thing you need in order to fly a jet. Air to Air missiles are garbage, and the first perk is optional and not necessary.

300+ jet kills here. I prefer the high speed conquest jets rather than the slow-ass rush jets, and I use Belt Speed, Flares, and Rocket Pads (unguided missiles) 90% of the time.


----------



## Shogon

<3 BF3 and battlelog, no issues at all minus the green flashing which isn't that much, a constant 80+ fps everything on Ultra w/ 2xAA. Almost maxes my vram out lol, ~1400mbs.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


I can't hit anything with a Jet. I'm just barely able to pilot them.

Needing to unlock Lock on missles & Flares is pretty stupid if you ask me. Without them, the Jet is nigh useless.


missiles are actually surprisingly useless. everyone has flares and i'm pretty sure they recover at the same rate you reload missiles. if you're starting out for the base unlocks, i'd try flying high to avoids stingers and get the jump on jets below. also playing with stealth + flares makes you nearly impossible to shoot down.


----------



## ntherblast

How come we don't have commanders in this for artillery, ammo drops, etc?


----------



## Lune

What happened to Squad Leaders being able to call an artillery strike? All lies?


----------



## naizarak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


What happened to Squad Leaders being able to call an artillery strike? All lies?


looks like it. but that was back when they said mortars wouldn't be available in MP. so i guess they replaced artillery strikes with mortars.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


missiles are actually surprisingly useless. everyone has flares and i'm pretty sure they recover at the same rate you reload missiles. if you're starting out for the base unlocks, i'd try flying high to avoids stingers and get the jump on jets below. also playing with stealth + flares makes you nearly impossible to shoot down.


thanks for the tips. i still have 0 kills 0 points on jets. and i get owned seconds after taking off.
btw I use a tflight hotas joystick. if anyone use mouse/keyboard or keyboard-only some tips would be nice.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7821

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

More Vibrant colors, less dull, really an artistic choice. Posting this again as it got buried.


That looks like crap. Leave it buried.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Reposting in the case that these drivers help others.

For anyone that is interested:

I wanted to try some other drivers and found that the XG 285.58 are really smooth and of course the IQ is fantastic. You can get them here: http://www.tweakforce.com/modules.ph...download&cid=5


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


Reposting in the case that these drivers help others.

For anyone that is interested:

I wanted to try some other drivers and found that the XG 285.58 are really smooth and of course the IQ is fantastic. You can get them here: http://www.tweakforce.com/modules.ph...download&cid=5


What are extreme g drivers?

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


missiles are actually surprisingly useless. everyone has flares and i'm pretty sure they recover at the same rate you reload missiles. if you're starting out for the base unlocks, i'd try flying high to avoids stingers and get the jump on jets below. also playing with stealth + flares makes you nearly impossible to shoot down.


Not unless theres a freaking camp of AA jerks on the ground, then flying becomes pointless


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaldari*


You might as well retire your copy of BC2. Rank 150 is a loooong way off for most people.


I'm seeing level 40's already. Some people really need to get lives....


----------



## superhead91

Does anyone know how to get bf3 to open up a browser that's not your primary browser when you click on it? My primary browser is a 64-bit firefox build, so battlelog has issues with it, so I have to open it in chrome, but since my firefox build is my primary browser, it automatically opens it instead of chrome.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7807

More Vibrant, less dull colors. Of course, it's up to you artistically at this point to decide what you like better. Also, if you do use this, make sure to turn post process AA off in-game.



Ewwww yuck, no thanks


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


What are extreme g drivers?

sent with terrible Tapatalk


XG drivers are modded drivers for better performance/image quality. I'm a beta tester for XG and have been using their drivers (when performance allows) for over 2 years. They are not always better than the WHQL or beta drivers from nVidia, but most of the time I have gotten better performance. It's up to you to use them, but I wouldn't recommend them if I didn't believe they could help.


----------



## Mkilbride

I saw some maxed out people...already, so they go fast.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*


XG drivers are modded drivers for better performance/image quality. I'm a beta tester for XG and have been using their drivers (when performance allows) for over 2 years. They are not always better than the WHQL or beta drivers from nVidia, but most of the time I have gotten better performance. It's up to you to use them, but I wouldn't recommend them if I didn't believe they could help.


Do they still alter the3d vision controller?

sent with terrible Tapatalk


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*


Do they still alter the3d vision controller?

sent with terrible Tapatalk


Usually everything stays the same as in the original drivers, just some perf/iq tweaks. So I would _assume_ that 3Dvision would still be ok.

The drivers that I linked are actually Quadro drivers, meant for professional workstation cards, so they are normally up to a certain standard for stability and IQ. The nv_disp.inf has been modified to allow all nVidia cards to use them, rather than just the FX cards.

The best performance that I have ever gotten out of any nVidia/XG drivers has ALWAYS been while using modified Quadro drivers, for what it's worth.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


That looks like crap. Leave it buried.


yea agreed. before > realistic. after > ugly movie.


----------



## Pendulum

These hackers are getting abundant now.
Today I played 6 games, 3 of which had aimbotters, and another with a wallhack.


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


missiles are actually surprisingly useless. everyone has flares and i'm pretty sure they recover at the same rate you reload missiles. if you're starting out for the base unlocks, i'd try flying high to avoids stingers and get the jump on jets below. also playing with stealth + flares makes you nearly impossible to shoot down.


You can re-lock faster than you can reload flares (even against stealth, though the window is small), and depending on how they time their flares, you might get a second missile reloaded. It's quite effective to use one heatseeker to burn their flares, then get a second lock and use the second to get them disabled (or destroyed if you've got a second reloaded).


----------



## pepejovi

This thread is giving me a really bad image of BF3, but I'll bet once i get it, I'll have no problems with it at all... That's just how it usually works for me.

For example, MW2, i had no trouble with any glitch at all and everybody was whining about the javelin glitch etc.


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Does anyone know how to get bf3 to open up a browser that's not your primary browser when you click on it? My primary browser is a 64-bit firefox build, so battlelog has issues with it, so I have to open it in chrome, but since my firefox build is my primary browser, it automatically opens it instead of chrome.


Just open battlelog in chrome before you start.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


Just open battlelog in chrome before you start.


That's what I do, I was just wondering if there was a way.. No big deal.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


These hackers are getting abundant now.
Today I played 6 games, 3 of which had aimbotters, and another with a wallhack.










We've only seen 1 hacker in our server, and that was a couple of days ago, we haven't seen any others yet.

We also installed live streaming to pbbans and other anticheat sites to prevent known cheaters to enter our server.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


We've only seen 1 hacker in our server, and that was a couple of days ago, we haven't seen any others yet.

*We also installed live streaming to pbbans and other anticheat sites* to prevent known cheaters to enter our server.




















I had only come across 2 hack users until today.

The last one was the most obvious, he killed 6 of my teammates with the M98B while walking in under 10 seconds from 250+ meters away, then 1 shot killed me and the 2 guys next to me from ~300 meters away with the .44. 
He was 68 - 2 in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## EfemaN

I've flown everything on PC since BF'42, except for 2142. Getting in the aircraft now felt pretty natural. I fly heli's kb/mouse; if you pair up with a good partner for the "other" seat, everything just dies. Planes are joystick for me, though for whatever reason, they respond much more to my mouse; I can make much faster turns and rolls... I need to look into that to get my joystick up to par. I use the gun on everything, stealth/flares/guided missiles for upgrades.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


This thread is giving me a really bad image of BF3, but I'll bet once i get it, I'll have no problems with it at all... That's just how it usually works for me.

For example, MW2, i had no trouble with any glitch at all and everybody was whining about the javelin glitch etc.


I stopped paying attention to what people say about games a long time ago. Most of the time it's either heavily subjective, nitpicking, something expected, or due to being too harsh on the early state of a game.

The only actual _problems_ I've had are the green flickering, rare crashes, and the joining in Battlelog acting wonky once in a while. I'd like the flashlight and sun glare to be tweaked, as well as mobile AA, but nothing has ruined my game experience. Haven't seen any hackers either.


----------



## ljason8eg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mkilbride*


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.ph...postcount=7821

http://screenshotcomparison.com/comparison/92506

More Vibrant colors, less dull, really an artistic choice. Posting this again as it got buried.


That looks like someone just oversaturated the image. Looks all candied up and fake.


----------



## chrisys93

I've logged in about 12-14 hours or so and am currently level 19. There are people into their 40's







Jesus christ man. Did playing in the beta transfer your ranking over to the next game? I saw someone ranked 39 the 2nd or 3rd day after launch.


----------



## james8

no beta stats were not transfered. those people are probably hardcore enthusiasts or h4xx0r5


----------



## Bigspender

Going to take a two week break to wait for updates and driver fixes. Back to spending time with family







LOL...


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pendulum*


These hackers are getting abundant now.
Today I played 6 games, 3 of which had aimbotters, and another with a wallhack.










Really how?!?!


----------



## james8

PB is definitely working though. i've seen various ban message via chat of noobs coming in.


----------



## ntherblast

What causes the corner of the screen to have this blackish color and no i didn't take damage had the same issue in bc2


----------



## Dr.m0x

only seen one obvious hacker to date. Guy was 32-2 within two minutes of the round starting. Killed a bunch of us with head shots.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## funty3000

I am rank 36 ive 48 hrs of play doesnt mean were hackers, just some good players out there.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15596541*
> What causes the corner of the screen to have this blackish color and no i didn't take damage had the same issue in bc2


seems to be a graphical effect. this has been cited somewhere i believe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x;15596590*
> only seen one obvious hacker to date. Guy was 32-2 within two minutes of the round starting. Killed a bunch of us with head shots.


this makes me wonder why they haven't program punkbuster to analyze stats and basically ban anyone who gets too many kills within a short time or a too high % of headshots.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15596841*
> seems to be a graphical effect. this has been cited somewhere i believe.
> 
> this makes me wonder why they haven't program punkbuster to analyze stats and basically ban anyone who gets too many kills within a short time or a too high % of headshots.


Well I get alot of headshots should I get banned?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd;15596872*
> Well I get alot of headshots should I get banned?


by that i mean like an arbitrary % of headshot. like over 60% of your kills are headshots or some ridiculous number like that.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15596987*
> by that i mean like an arbitrary % of headshot. like over 60% of your kills are headshots or some ridiculous number like that.


i got over 60% hs with m98b


----------



## stolid

High percentage headshots isn't hard. Aiming for that smaller target, you might have awful KDR, but it's pretty doable. Arguably it's wiser to aim no lower than neck-height since a headshot kills sooner than a torso shot. It takes some self-discipline to not fire off a whole mag and shoot over their heads due to recoil though.


----------



## malik22

how do you remove the battlefield 3 beta icon in origin?


----------



## monsterrose

Hey guys just started playing level 5. I have found tho that playing with people is a lot more fun then playing alone, i usually play assault or support depending on what classes are in my squad. So what i am asking is if anyone is intrested in squading up pm me and wel squad up together.


----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;15594041*
> Does anyone know how to get bf3 to open up a browser that's not your primary browser when you click on it? My primary browser is a 64-bit firefox build, so battlelog has issues with it, so I have to open it in chrome, but since my firefox build is my primary browser, it automatically opens it instead of chrome.


I'm using the program linked earlier now, but you can open BattleLog in Chrome and then go to "Settings (wrench) -> Tools -> Create application shortcuts..." and pin it to your taskbar.

It will now open with Chrome and not have any extra UI other than the window frame.


----------



## calavera

Right now the leader board is infested with cheaters. I hope they all get the ban hammer real soon.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IsopeK/stats/180096824/
3 hours of total game play and 78k SPM. lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterK1ll3r/stats/366462027/
rank 66 in just 15 hours. LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FreightLinerz48/stats/363122431/
1 hour game play rank 111. ROFL


----------



## crashoran

I just played the best 3 hours of BF3 ever. Completely uninterrupted, no game crashes, no glitches, SLI has been working perfectly with constant 60fps with vsync. Really hit the spot


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15597145*
> Right now the leader board is infested with cheaters. I hope they all get the ban hammer real soon.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IsopeK/stats/180096824/
> 3 hours of total game play and 78k SPM. lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterK1ll3r/stats/366462027/
> rank 66 in just 15 hours. LOL
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FreightLinerz48/stats/363122431/
> 1 hour game play rank 111. ROFL


ya i made a post about it before also seems ea doesn't care how can you not ban people that are on leaderboards who has unimaginable scores


----------



## BradleyW

Had some great games tonight. Got about 20/6 K/D on average with lot's of points for team work like giving health, fixing stuff, damage to trucks and tanks ext!


----------



## razaice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15597386*
> Had some great games tonight. Got about 20/6 K/D on average with lot's of points for team work like giving health, fixing stuff, damage to trucks and tanks ext!


Excellent job. That's how the game should be played.


----------



## khtse

I was playing Tehran Highway last night. I killed 15 people in a row before I died. Basically all I did was running around an enemy objective with a tactical light equipped pistol.

I just keep alternating between knife attack and pistol shoot. The tactical light was so effective in blinding people in close range that no one was able to aim at me. Ended up dying from a grenade blast. But after that everyone was accusing me of cheating, lol.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;15597516*
> I was playing Tehran Highway last night. I killed 15 people in a row before I died. Basically all I did was running around an enemy objective with a tactical light equipped pistol.
> 
> I just keep alternating between knife attack and pistol shoot. The tactical light was so effective in blinding people in close range that no one was able to aim at me. Ended up dying from a grenade blast. But after that everyone was accusing me of cheating, lol.


5v5 tehran highway landed me in 3rd plc w/ 10k pts


----------



## Dr.m0x

Just found a hardcore server which has the damage turned up so that bolt action snipers do one shot kills.

I may stay there until I max out recon.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## monsterrose

I have dual 5770's crossfired what would be a good graphic setting for bf3


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *monsterrose;15598036*
> I have dual 5770's crossfired what would be a good graphic setting for bf3


I have 1 and i play on HIGH with no AA and some other AA thing up to 16X i get around 45 50 dips down to 30 time to time


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Was just on the OCN server.

Guess what they were all doing (All the OCN players anyway)

Blowing up buildings with C4.

lol.


----------



## Herophobic

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yGyfMIcQOA[/ame]

srsly?


----------



## aliveisalive

Battlelog solider name - aliveisalive

Please add me people. I dont know anyone who plays on PC. I just want to play hardcore maps with people and actually use voice chat... the way bf was meant to be played!


----------



## trinh

[ame="[URL=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md4w6lgBHhE&hd=1]www.youtube.com/watch?v=md4w6lgBHhE&hd=1"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=md4w6lgBHhE&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]

I had some funny/weird things happen to me too. This was on co-op with my friend


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x;15597708*
> Just found a hardcore server which has the damage turned up so that bolt action snipers do one shot kills.
> 
> I may stay there until I max out recon.
> 
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Name of the server?


----------



## digitard

Dammit Metro! Why do you have to be growing on me.

Yes it's one sided.
Yes it's choke point heaven.
Yes with 64 people it's complete chaos with only 3 capture points.

Yes it's insanely fun to just go in there, and be chaotic. Also super easy to rank up your classes (with the exception of Recon).

I found a 24/7 Metro server and have been playing it the past few days. It's insanely fun to just go ape ****, and just rack up some kills, rank up my Medic/Support classes, and there's something extremely amusing if you're the lower level team, and you capture B early and force them back when you normally lose unless you're the top level team.

I hated Metro after the beta, but now it's quite fun in Conquest.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15596841*
> this makes me wonder why they haven't program punkbuster to analyze stats and basically ban anyone who gets too many kills within a short time or a too high % of headshots.


I seriously hope not.








I dropped 5 people with headshots back to back this morning, my M98B has an 88% headshot ratio as well. If so, I'm doomed. D:


----------



## Sistum Id

I can't figure out why I can't fly a helo with a joystick. I got everything unbinded, get in, throttle up and I try to get a feel for the helo and I end up flipping upside down or crashing. I really want to use joystick for the helo as well, but I guess I'll stick to m/k.

I can fly great on the jet. I was horrible with m/k with jets, but once my Logitech 3D came in, I felt like Tom Cruise in Top Gun.

I know there are aim botters on alot of servers, does that work for the jets as well? Sometimes I seem to get shot down way to quick. Well, one server this guy shot me down every time and it showed his dog tags. His right dog showed how many planes he shot down. It was well in the 800's.


----------



## Cotton

Almost have my A-91! Should unlock tonight.

Also, infrared is cheese. Love it


----------



## BradleyW

Just got 730 marksman points in large conquest!


----------



## CallsignVega

After spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:

1. Fix BF3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
2. Fix Eyefinity and Surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an FPS before)
4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc
6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; I don't even have to elaborate on this one
8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when I am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics I've ever seen an a FPS)
10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen
11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as BC2
12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds".
14. Enable ping on scoreboard.
15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope.
Bonus: Remember previous MAP settings so I don't have to cycle through them every single time I spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.

DICE, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
__________________


----------



## Ghost23

If anyone's still having stutter/performance issue with Crossfire or in general perhaps, check out my thread.

Just overhauled it, added new sections, a FAQ and some more download links.

http://www.overclock.net/amd-ati/1152730-battlefield-3-crossfire-issues-complete-list.html


----------



## mountains

What loadout are you jet pilots using? I've been using Stealth/Flares/Rockets but I'm thinking of going Radar/Flares/Rockets. Not sure how useful Stealth really is (it's one of those things where it's hard to tell how often it saves your ass).

Agree on missiles being awful, though. 50% of my missile launches (at least) don't actually hit anything.


----------



## Canadarocker

Lol, OCN gamers are king, I just finished a round against another OCN member and bangKM finished top for his side, I finished top of mine.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15598874*
> After spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:
> 
> 1. Fix BF3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
> 2. Fix Eyefinity and Surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
> 3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an FPS before)
> 4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
> 5. *Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc*
> 6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
> 7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; I don't even have to elaborate on this one
> 8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
> 9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when I am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics I've ever seen an a FPS)
> 10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen
> 11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as BC2
> 12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
> 13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds".
> 14. Enable ping on scoreboard.
> 15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope.
> Bonus: Remember previous MAP settings so I don't have to cycle through them every single time I spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.
> 
> DICE, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
> __________________


#5 big time. I remember the same thing from BC2, so who knows if they'll actually fix it.

Another thing I'd like to see is a separate button for deploying the bipod. It can get quite annoying when you just want to ADS, but you happen to be close enough to some cover/obstacle that makes it go into the deploying bipod animation.


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15599357*
> 5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete
> 
> #5 big time. I remember the same thing from BC2, so who knows if they'll actually fix it.


Bad Idea, your going to accidentally jump over it when you want to crouch behind it


----------



## oomalikoo

they need to nerf flares.

Its almost impossible to shoot a jet down wiht heat seekers. They flare so much.


----------



## crashoran

I agree we need clickable maps on the deploy screen. I hate scrolling through my squad list just to try and determine where that one person is at!


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker;15599344*
> Lol, OCN gamers are king, I just finished a round against another OCN member and bangKM finished top for his side, I finished top of mine.


----------



## HomeDepoSniper

Just hit Colonel recently

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Trained_Hindu/stats/335514052/#!/bf3/soldier/Trained_Hindu/stats/335514052/

Never been so bored in my entire life. It wasn't even worthy accomplishing, like it was in BF2


----------



## labbu63

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HomeDepoSniper*


Just hit Colonel recently

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...ats/335514052/

Never been so bored in my entire life. It wasn't even worthy accomplishing, like it was in BF2










seems as if you dont play anything but engineer ofcourse it would be boring.....


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15599410*
> they need to nerf flares.
> 
> Its almost impossible to shoot a jet down wiht heat seekers. They flare so much.


Nah, taking stuff out of the air is really easy, you just can't do it by yourself. Just get two or three people with stingers to target the same thing, they don't stand a chance(unless it's a transport chopper with two people repairing constantly, then nobody on the ground stands a chance







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15599494*
> I agree we need clickable maps on the deploy screen. I hate scrolling through my squad list just to try and determine where that one person is at!


I hate that too....


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*


they need to nerf flares.

Its almost impossible to shoot a jet down wiht heat seekers. They flare so much.


Not really... just learn how to follow targets

A few tips..

1. Always approach them from above.

2. Keep the lock on for a few seconds see if they think it's the rockets and make them flare then lock on again and boom, down! Another thing, shoot 1 rocket (u will make him flare) then lock on instantly with the other one, gg.

3. Once you learn how to fly properly, you wanna start using the main gun and rocket pods, not heatseekers. Any decent pilot would use the gun as it's the most amazing thing ever.. super accurate as long as you know how to control it and it does crazy damage, also doesn't warn your targets as you just kill them with it in a second they can't really do anything.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know the bindings for keyboard/mouse to fly jets? Someone posted it and i used it in the beta and I have absolutely no idea which keys they are now =(


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15600642*
> Not really... just learn how to follow targets
> 
> A few tips..
> 
> 1. Always approach them from above.
> 
> 2. Keep the lock on for a few seconds see if they think it's the rockets and make them flare then lock on again and boom, down! Another thing, shoot 1 rocket (u will make him flare) then lock on instantly with the other one, gg.
> 
> 3. Once you learn how to fly properly, you wanna start using the main gun and rocket pods, not heatseekers. Any decent pilot would use the gun as it's the most amazing thing ever.. super accurate as long as you know how to control it and it does crazy damage, also doesn't warn your targets as you just kill them with it in a second they can't really do anything.


2. hahah people dont understand to not shoot and just stay locked so they flare like idiots







Then you rocket


----------



## mylilpony

also has anyone gotten past the first bases in Kharg Island on rush? Seems a little ridiculous. Like Conquest in Operation Metro trying to hold B if you start underground.


----------



## snow cakes

TV missiles still don't work...

anyone know when the service stars end? i figured when you got to 10 you got a single platinum star like bc2 lol, but no


----------



## aliveisalive

I may only be 1.5 kd/r, but at least I keep it up with 523 score per minute


----------



## saer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


After spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:

1. Fix BF3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
2. Fix Eyefinity and Surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an FPS before)
4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc
6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; I don't even have to elaborate on this one
8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when I am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics I've ever seen an a FPS)
10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen
11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as BC2
12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds". 
14. Enable ping on scoreboard. 
15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope. 
Bonus: Remember previous MAP settings so I don't have to cycle through them every single time I spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.

DICE, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
__________________


*AMEN!*


----------



## xartion

After playing for 40 hours so far, I felt like something about this game wasn't quite right. Don't get me wrong, I've had some serious LOL moments in this game and a huge grin on my face while playing it for the most part, but now it feels kind of bland/boring/lacking in longevity. I signed onto the EA forums and it turns out there's already a 6 page post on this very topic. I'm just wondering what OCN's thoughts are on the longevity of this game. I'm gonna try to switch it up a bit and play more classes and game modes in an attempt to hopefully prolong my interest I guess







I never played BF2, but apparently people are saying that they played that game for 1000s of hours and never felt bored (and to a lesser extent BC2 even)


----------



## Lune

I think the game is going to get better with back to karkand







can't wait for that F35!


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


After spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:

1. Fix BF3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
2. Fix Eyefinity and Surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an FPS before)
4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc
6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; I don't even have to elaborate on this one
8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when I am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics I've ever seen an a FPS)
10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen
11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as BC2
12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds". 
14. Enable ping on scoreboard. 
15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope. 
Bonus: Remember previous MAP settings so I don't have to cycle through them every single time I spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.

DICE, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
__________________











I agree with everything ecept for nerfing the flashlight, I like how it works, and have you ever had a cop shine a led flashlight at you? its like that


----------



## chrisys93

I don't like how the screen is black for about a second when you spawn on your squad. That black screen for that split second is crucial when in heavy firefights with the opposing team. I would add this to CallsignVega's list.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aliveisalive*


I may only be 1.5 kd/r, but at least I keep it up with 523 score per minute










how so high? 350 for me =( probvably play too many conquest games


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theturbofd*


2. hahah people dont understand to not shoot and just stay locked so they flare like idiots







Then you rocket










 Well no, not always anyways. Ideally, you want to have a team member locked on to the same target ready to shoot just after the flares are deployed otherwise if you wait too long for the flares the target may get spooked and run to get out of range to re-charge the flares.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chrisys93*


I don't like how the screen is black for about a second when you spawn on your squad. That black screen for that split second is crucial when in heavy firefights with the opposing team. I would add this to CallsignVega's list.


Sometimes I think I'm the only one that recognizes when I'm the last in my squad and try to find a safe place in case they want to spawn on me. 9/10 if I spawn on a squad member, I die right away even if it looks safe. I hate servers that turn off the spawn camera.


----------



## Sistum Id

Anybody want to do some co-op? I can't fly for crap and I can't team up with anyone that can fly. I can't get past level 2. PM me or send a request Sistum_Id, I'll be up for a few more hours.


----------



## Maou

anyone knows good gun for support kit? i see a lots use M249 but it kinds of lack power at close engage







. And what load out should i go with,dont really like bipod since i run around a lot


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;15602572*
> anyone knows good gun for support kit? i see a lots use M249 but it kinds of lack power at close engage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And what load out should i go with,dont really like bipod since i run around a lot


Bipod is rubbish. Just when you want to shoot someone it attaches you to something random like a 2" vertical bar facing in the air. It's just pants.

I for one love the M249. It's not great at long range due to the recoil, but up close it's a real sprayer. I use it with a reflex sight and foregrip. I find this to be a perfect combination.

Chances are if i'm not using that, i'm on the shotguns.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliveisalive;15601471*
> I may *only* be 1.5 kd/r, but at least I keep it up with 523 score per minute


yeah man, poor u.. that's such a bad kd/r ;(

LOL


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15602605*
> yeah man, poor u.. that's such a bad kd/r ;(
> 
> LOL


Once MW3 comes out, his k/d will drop, and fast. With all the kids out of the way, skill comes into play much more









Though i don't know how good he is, so i can't really say...


----------



## Mr. 13

So I finally unlocked the guidedmissiles for my jet and I found them to be almost useless ... Am I using them wrong or do they just suck?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Should use *WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0* it gives you 30 extra FPS without any changes, go figure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15602647*
> So I finally unlocked the guidedmissiles for my jet and I found them to be almost useless ... Am I using them wrong or do they just suck?
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Guided missiles are horrible.. surprised you didn't know that. You should use Stealth, Flares, Rocket Pods.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15598874*
> After spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:
> 
> 1. Fix BF3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
> 2. Fix Eyefinity and Surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
> 3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an FPS before)
> 4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
> 5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc
> 6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
> 7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; I don't even have to elaborate on this one
> 8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
> 9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when I am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics I've ever seen an a FPS)
> 10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen
> 11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as BC2
> 12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
> 13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds".
> 14. Enable ping on scoreboard.
> 15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope.
> Bonus: Remember previous MAP settings so I don't have to cycle through them every single time I spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.
> 
> DICE, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
> __________________


Sounds good, add -
Ability to change loadout other than at game start.
Also camo always resets.
Mortars should be nerfed, just invites people to sit back and mortar spam.
Also the server browser is broken, almost have to input a servers name before it comes up on the list!!
Stats are all jacked, need to be fixed.
Alway get a damage marker when jumping into tanks,armor.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15602718*
> Should use *WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0* it gives you 30 extra FPS without any changes, go figure.


Really? What does that do?


----------



## thrgk

How do you choose what you want your jet to have? Loadout menu of some kind for jets?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk;15603248*
> How do you choose what you want your jet to have? Loadout menu of some kind for jets?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


It's in the customizations menu when you're dead. Click on air and there you go...


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15602718*
> Should use *WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0* it gives you 30 extra FPS without any changes, go figure.
> 
> Guided missiles are horrible.. surprised you didn't know that. You should use Stealth, Flares, Rocket Pods.


I just wish there was something for jets to do agains AAs and Tanks other than those weak rocket pods or to use a the thunderbolt and frogfoot


----------



## dezahp

I've been gone but I'm guessing people are finding out commands to optimize their games this past weekend? Can someone enlighten me so I can test them when I get the chance?


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrgk*


How do you choose what you want your jet to have? Loadout menu of some kind for jets?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


There are tabs on the loadout screen for 'Soldier', 'Land' and 'Air' I think. Set your jet loadout there.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maou*


anyone knows good gun for support kit? I see a lots use m249 but it kinds of lack power at close engage







. And what load out should i go with,dont really like bipod since i run around a lot :d


M60 ! *ucking awesome !









Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


I for one love the M249. It's not great at long range due to the recoil, but up close it's a real sprayer. I use it with a reflex sight and foregrip. I find this to be a perfect combination.

*Chances are if i'm not using that, i'm on the shotguns.*


Weapons of real men!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *otakunorth*










I agree with everything ecept for nerfing the flashlight, I like how it works, and have you ever had a cop shine a led flashlight at you? its like that


Sure at night a tactical flashlight is going to be bright. In board daylight it isn't going to do squat.


----------



## Herophobic

According to Russian people, this is cheating. Apparently "I have way too many kills for my rank". Also, it appears that "whenever someone's called a cheater, they reply: lol"

Jesus... I have all the symptoms!


----------



## 95329

I love the community playing this game, I was flying a heli quite low to get rid of possible missiles and accidentally hit some random pole and crashed. Instantly got a message from my gunner "Learn to fly you ******".. Just how am I supposed to learn how to fly if I'm not allowed to fly? Just asking.. And I can fly, I can even shoot things and get kills but getting shot at is still quite hard for me









Edit: I'm having real hard time spotting targets, any tips? Also should I fly a heli low or high?


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible to use the Javlin to act as anti air?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15604025*
> Is it possible to use the Javlin to act as anti air?


It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15603966*
> Just how am I supposed to learn how to fly if I'm not allowed to fly?


PM'd








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604038*
> It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.


So, why did Flin in BC-2 say "If that had been a Javelin, I'd have to do something real tricky"


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604038*
> It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.


What? Are we playing the same game.. lazer the target and you can shoot javelin on them...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604038*
> It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.


The M13'something rocket launcher in BC2 is called an antitank rocket launcher and yet, i shoot helis down with it all the time


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604038*
> It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.


The Javelin can be employed against helicopters.


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15603966*
> I love the community playing this game, I was flying a heli quite low to get rid of possible missiles and accidentally hit some random pole and crashed. Instantly got a message from my gunner "Learn to fly you ******".. Just how am I supposed to learn how to fly if I'm not allowed to fly? Just asking.. And I can fly, I can even shoot things and get kills but getting shot at is still quite hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm having real hard time spotting targets, any tips? Also should I fly a heli low or high?


That's the standard response when you crash. You just have to ignore it. I'm pretty sure I've seen people on this forum express the sentiment 'If you can't fly, don't get in the heli' which, if you think about it, is ludicrous.

You can always try and find a server with no-one on it. I don't think you can have a server to yourself, because of the minimum player requirements tho. What tends to happen is you get in a heli but don't actually learn to fly well because you are constantly getting pwnt by someone with much more flying experience.

There is definitely a tranche of players who feel that they are the only ones allowed to fly and any new pilot who has the temerity to give it a go and messes up deserves to be subjected to abuse.

Such as it was in BF2 and BC2.

That said, choose your moments. If there is a pilot owning it up for your team, you won't win any friends by spawning, getting into the chopper and repeatedly herping it into the nearest structure while an awesome pilot twiddles his thumbs on the ground.

Then again, there a lot of pilots out there who have a waaaaaaay overinflated sense of their own skill.

In short: Modern Warfare 3 sucks.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15604115*
> What? Are we playing the same game.. lazer the target and you can shoot javelin on them...


I always learn something new.


----------



## Ankur

Guys how do shoot/fire from the heli, every heli work but there is one named havoc in the canals map which doesn't shoot from the default buttons space/LMB.

I have just unlocked heat seekers on the jets but when I lock down a jet then when I shoot a missile then its useless as that jet uses flares


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15604136*
> That's the standard response when you crash. You just have to ignore it. I'm pretty sure I've seen people on this forum express the sentiment 'If you can't fly, don't get in the heli' which, if you think about it, is ludicrous.
> 
> You can always try and find a server with no-one on it. *I don't think you can have a server to yourself, because of the minimum player requirements tho.* What tends to happen is you get in a heli but don't actually learn to fly well because you are constantly getting pwnt by someone with much more flying experience.
> 
> There is definitely a tranche of players who feel that they are the only ones allowed to fly and any new pilot who has the temerity to give it a go and messes up deserves to be subjected to abuse.
> 
> Such as it was in BF2 and BC2.
> 
> That said, choose your moments. If there is a pilot owning it up for your team, you won't win any friends by spawning, getting into the chopper and repeatedly herping it into the nearest structure while an awesome pilot twiddles his thumbs on the ground.
> 
> Then again, there a lot of pilots out there who have a waaaaaaay overinflated sense of their own skill.
> 
> In short: Modern Warfare 3 sucks.


Snakes [OfC] server is set to one person to play, they run maps with heli's and stuff for that reason. They run alot of TDM and SDM too though, which isn't a big deal to me but some people don't like those modes.

Edit: so if you can get in while no one is on yet practice your butt off till someone comes in if Spinaltap comes in tell him BadMonkey sent you lol


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15604240*
> Snakes [OfC] server is set to one person to play, they run maps with heli's and stuff for that reason. They run alot of TDM and SDM too though, which isn't a big deal to me but some people don't like those modes.


That's cool, I wasn't sure if minimum player numbers were an issue across the board, though they have been on some of the 'training' servers I've seen.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chewbaccasdad;15604256*
> That's cool, I wasn't sure if minimum player numbers were an issue across the board, though they have been on some of the 'training' servers I've seen.


Oh and if you go In and WickedGinger-Adm is in there thats my sis she's Adm for FWE server so she can't switch maps or anything for the OfC server fyi incase any of you go there.


----------



## kiwiasian

It's the most hilarious thing taking down helicopters with heat seekers


----------



## Frosty288

woah!! Somebody explain how you can use the javelin on helicopters. Is there a laser painter in like recon or something?

Also, can you paint targets like buildings and such with it for jav use?


----------



## Hawk777th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15604438*
> woah!! Somebody explain how you can use the javelin on helicopters. Is there a laser painter in like recon or something?
> 
> Also, can you paint targets like buildings and such with it for jav use?


In real life you can do it in Direct Fire mode.

In the game lock them up with the Soflam.


----------



## black06g85

ah ok was wondering on that, I got shot down by one, but couldn't lock onto one myself


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;15604303*
> It's the most hilarious thing taking down helicopters with heat seekers


especially when you get 4-5 kills from it lol


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15603634*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Russian people, this is cheating. Apparently "I have way too many kills for my rank". Also, it appears that "whenever someone's called a cheater, they reply: lol"
> 
> Jesus... I have all the symptoms!


Zooey deschanel is the best!!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosty288;15604438*
> woah!! Somebody explain how you can use the javelin on helicopters. Is there a laser painter in like recon or something?
> 
> Also, can you paint targets like buildings and such with it for jav use?


I don't think javelin is air vehicle capable from the get go ..you have to unlock the perk ,just keep using it on heavy armor or jeeps and after a while it will unlock


----------



## chewbaccasdad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15604729*
> Zooey deschanel is the best!!
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


You know, she's single. And I heard that she goes for guys with bad breath and an interest in overclocking.

I reckon between my CPU-tinkering and Ewok-eating I'm in with a pretty good shot.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;15604733*
> I don't think javelin is air vehicle capable from the get go ..you have to unlock the perk ,just keep using it on heavy armor or jeeps and after a while it will unlock


You just have to have a recon deploy the SOFLAM gadget. Or you can deploy it as recon, die, and come back as engi with Javelin. Also I have manually targeted a jet with the SOFLAM. It would be seriously hard to keep it targeted long enough to get a Javelin off though. No engi "perk" for that, have to be using it in conjunction with the recon SOFLAM gadget.


----------



## lightsout

TDM is useless for me at this point. You have to click deploy 1000 times to spawn, half the time I spawn with no gun. Annoying.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Does anyone know if there's a loading screen tip that tells you to use Q to spot/mark enemies on the minimap in normal mode?

If not, why the hell isn't it there? As in BC2 I'm tired of people not spotting.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15603966*
> I love the community playing this game, I was flying a heli quite low to get rid of possible missiles and accidentally hit some random pole and crashed. Instantly got a message from my gunner "Learn to fly you ******".. Just how am I supposed to learn how to fly if I'm not allowed to fly? Just asking.. And I can fly, I can even shoot things and get kills but getting shot at is still quite hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm having real hard time spotting targets, any tips? Also should I fly a heli low or high?


I hate that attitude. Since the game won't allow you to practice flying unless you are in a live game, how else are you supposed to learn if you aren't allowed to fly?

I really hope all these kids leave for mw3, unfortunately I doubt it.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15605453*
> Does anyone know if there's a loading screen tip that tells you to use Q to spot/mark enemies on the minimap in normal mode?
> 
> If not, why the hell isn't it there? As in BC2 I'm tired of people not spotting.


I hardly ever hear anyone spotting, although it doesn't seem to do much good in hardcore, I try to spot as much as I can.

This game attracted a lot of players from that other popular FPS, COD lol spotting is a mystery to that fanbase. Even the whole teamwork aspect is blown off much of the time.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better;15605664*
> I hardly ever hear anyone spotting, although it doesn't seem to do much good in hardcore, I try to spot as much as I can.
> 
> This game attracted a lot of players from that other popular FPS, COD lol spotting is a mystery to that fanbase. Even the whole teamwork aspect is blown off much of the time.


Yeah, it's just frustrating to me that DICE makes no effort to enlighten new players on the spotting mechanic. I didn't even know about spotting in BFBC2 until someone started griefing the teamchat about it. My performance thereafter doubled or tripled.

They include silly tips like being able to turn off the tactical light or sprinting in armored vehicles but miss crucial things like spotting. Sure, the new stuff is cool but at least mention a critical mechanic that users won't learn in single-player.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB;15576948*
> Anyone else think that the jets feel... different since release?


Yes. They work now. You don't suddenly fly in reverse anymore.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15605723*
> Yeah, it's just frustrating to me that DICE makes no effort to enlighten new players on the spotting mechanic. I didn't even know about spotting in BFBC2 until someone started griefing the teamchat about it. My performance thereafter doubled or tripled.
> 
> They include silly tips like being able to turn off the tactical light or sprinting in armored vehicles but miss crucial things like spotting. Sure, the new stuff is cool but at least mention a critical mechanic that users won't learn in single-player.


I think these issues are also caused by digital downloads/manuals. Everyone downloads the game and starts playing and learns as they go. No one takes the time to download and view the manual to learn other things. They just want to know how to move, shoot and switch weapons. With boxed copies that included physical manuals, I think more people took the time to look through them.

I'm guilty of not reading manuals with digital purchases also, but at least I have played other BF games and know most of the mechanics.


----------



## lightsout

Can someone explain how to spot? When I push Q it just brings up some things to say like I need backup. Is that all it is or is there more to it?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;15605843*
> Can someone explain how to spot? When I push Q it just brings up some things to say like I need backup. Is that all it is or is there more to it?


Get enemy in your sight and just tap Q once. If you hold it down you get the other command options. Spotting usually is only turned on in normal mode also. So, if you play hardcore, don't expect it to do anything.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hat1324;15582227*
> Hey guys you know the SOFLAM? How come no one ever fires at my lazed targets unless its a tank?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak;15582274*
> yeah soflam isn't used to its full potential. more weapons should be able to lock-on.


Many don't know about how the SOFLAM/Javelin work together yet. And in case you didn't know, tanks, helicopters, and jets can unlock laser guided missiles as well.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15605867*
> Get enemy in your sight and just tap Q once. If you hold it down you get the other command options. Spotting usually is only turned on in normal mode also. So, if you play hardcore, don't expect it to do anything.


Ok thanks.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15604819*
> You just have to have a recon deploy the SOFLAM gadget. Or you can deploy it as recon, die, and come back as engi with Javelin. Also I have manually targeted a jet with the SOFLAM. It would be seriously hard to keep it targeted long enough to get a Javelin off though. No engi "perk" for that, have to be using it in conjunction with the recon SOFLAM gadget.


Thank you for clarifying this


----------



## Norlig

I have som issues, The game is playing really badly where it was a solid 55-60 1 week ago, is now 40-45 fps. The GPU's arent beeing fully utilized either


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *callsignvega;15598874*
> after spending some good time with the game, here's my list of things to correct:
> 
> 1. Fix bf3.exe has stopped responding (huge issue)
> 2. Fix eyefinity and surround not implemented/working properly (large issue)
> 3. Enable enemy footstep sounds (never heard super-silent enemies in an fps before)
> 4. Get rid of the "frozen in place" pause after standing up after revive
> 5. Enable "auto-walkover" of small ground items so that you don't have to press jump over that four inch high peice of concrete etc
> 6. Reduce the sun-glare akin to a nuclear bomb going off 100 feet in front of your face to something more realistic
> 7. Fix the 45 megawatt flashlights; i don't even have to elaborate on this one
> 8. Enable a realistic height for suicide; jumping off that five foot boulder shouldn't kill me
> 9. Don't "attach" me to a ladder when i am running past it five feet away (worst and slowest ladder mechanics i've ever seen an a fps)
> *10. Enable "clickable" map on deploy screen*
> 11. Rework deploy screen squad managment for same functionaltiy as bc2
> 12. Fix flashing/flicker and green textures
> 13. Limit the amount of simultaneous morters per team to two. Game is way too exploitable with a large number of mortarers. Most of the time enemy mortars are in a location which you cant get to for being "out of bounds".
> 14. Enable ping on scoreboard.
> 15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the irnv scope.
> Bonus: Remember previous map settings so i don't have to cycle through them every single time i spawn and or enter/leave a vehicle. Also remember camo selection.
> 
> Dice, fix the things above and you will have one hell of a game on your hands. Anyone agree/disagree?
> __________________


#10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadarocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi;15603966*
> I love the community playing this game, I was flying a heli quite low to get rid of possible missiles and accidentally hit some random pole and crashed. Instantly got a message from my gunner "Learn to fly you ******".. Just how am I supposed to learn how to fly if I'm not allowed to fly? Just asking.. And I can fly, I can even shoot things and get kills but getting shot at is still quite hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I'm having real hard time spotting targets, any tips? Also should I fly a heli low or high?


1:Buy Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for PC
2:Fly a ridiculous amount
3: Come back to BF3
4:????
5ROFIT


----------



## roberT_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15604025*
> Is it possible to use the Javlin to act as anti air?


Yes, you need the recon to get a lock on an air unit and then you can shoot it down as long as he keeps his lock-on. I've done it before with my friends on mumble.


----------



## _02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15605836*
> No one takes the time to download and view the manual to learn other things.


I've met people who've played BC2 for over a year who did not know you could spot. They should really integrate that into the game menus or have an opt-out pop up system for new players.


----------



## kcuestag

Main things I want DICE to fix with priority to my personal opinion;

1. i7's Hyperthreading causing stuttering - I really NEED hyper-threading enabled for [email protected] and other applications, disabling it and enabling it all the time in the BIOS is somthing that really bothers me.









2. Server crashes - Our clan server tends to crash 1-2 times per day, we are ranked #1 in Spain and it really bothers us when the server crashes it. Sadly, it is not the server provider's fault, but DICE's, as it happens on all servers.

3. "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" - I get that like up to 3 times a day, all my clan mates get it too from time to time, not too often, but enough to bother us. Looks like the main cause of this is Punkbuster, as usual.

4. Mortairs - They really need to nerf them, I hate to see in our server people camping in their base with a mortair killing everyone around the whole map. They either limit their ammo, or just limit their range ratio so they have to get out of their base.

I think that's it for now, other than that, I'm trully in love with Battlefield 3.


----------



## 8564dan

How long do you guys reckon til a patch comes out? Also, when it does, i assume Origin will tell us??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15606668*
> How long do you guys reckon til a patch comes out? Also, when it does, i assume Origin will tell us??


It better come out soon, it's been 2 weeks since the game released and there's still no patch.

There are really important issues like the Hyperthreading causing stuttering, the game stopped working error which happens to almost everyone, so many small bugs which need to be polished... Specially Hyperthreading issue!









If this were Activision we would be mad because there is no patch after 2 weeks, honestly, I expected DICE to release it last week...

They better fix the whole game soon, the only thing they did was release server patches, which, instead of fixing, broke the servers even more.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l No l FeaR l;15584161*
> Hm..just from judging form those pics, the MSAA looks better than FXAA


Agreed


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15606713*
> It better come out soon, it's been 2 weeks since the game released and there's still no patch.
> 
> There are really important issues like the Hyperthreading causing stuttering, the game stopped working error which happens to almost everyone, so many small bugs which need to be polished... Specially Hyperthreading issue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were Activision we would be mad because there is no patch after 2 weeks, honestly, I expected DICE to release it last week...
> 
> They better fix the whole game soon, the only thing they did was release server patches, which, instead of fixing, broke the servers even more.


Yeah i get the game stopped working error.....mostly every time i first play the game after a reboot. Actually, something wierd happened last night. I pressed shift + F1 during the loading screen for the Origin overlay to appear and it did appear....but crashed the game. Since then, i aslways got the game has stopped working error msg. Also, Origin just dissapeared all the time. I had to do a reboot to get it back working. Although when i did, i got Origin has stopped working on the first time i opened it but then luckily i was able to play fine again. I was hoping that i didnt have to reinstall Origin and the game lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15606806*
> Agreed


I personally find AA post Medium (FXAA) to be the best solution in-game.

Better than AA Post High (FXAA) since the textures aren't blured out, and better than AA Deferred (MSAA) as it does not take a 30% performance impact, but more of a 3% performance loss, at same image quality.









I see no point in using MSAA, I just use AA Post Medium, but that's just my own opinion.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan;15606819*
> Yeah i get the game stopped working error.....mostly every time i first play the game after a reboot. Actually, something wierd happened last night. I pressed shift + F1 during the loading screen for the Origin overlay to appear and it did appear....but crashed the game. Since then, i aslways got the game has stopped working error msg. Also, Origin just dissapeared all the time. I had to do a reboot to get it back working. Although when i did, i got Origin has stopped working on the first time i opened it but then luckily i was able to play fine again. I was hoping that i didnt have to reinstall Origin and the game lol.


Yeah, it sucks.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15605453*
> Does anyone know if there's a loading screen tip that tells you to use Q to spot/mark enemies on the minimap in normal mode?


Yes, there is. I've seen it. However, instead of mentioning Q it says only "use the button for marking bla bla".


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15606964*
> Yes, there is. I've seen it. However, instead of mentioning Q it says only "use the button for marking bla bla".


I fly jets and helis with










plus xpadder


----------



## Jarobata

Green flashes seem to be getting worse for me.

An hour in jets and I have a grand total of 1 kill. Really frustrating though nothing is worse than ejecting and getting a suicide because you're out of the combat zone, they should let you walk back in.


----------



## ntherblast

Why is it that you can't knife someone from behind that is using a mortar to take their dog tags?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15605453*
> Does anyone know if there's a loading screen tip that tells you to use Q to spot/mark enemies on the minimap in normal mode?
> 
> If not, why the hell isn't it there? As in BC2 I'm tired of people not spotting.


wouldn't make a difference there is also an issue of people not dropping medkits/ammo like you will be at 10% health standing beside the dude and he just won't drop ammo until he himself has gotten injured or about to die. Seems the only thing most players know is w+left mouse they get paralyzed from the neckdown if they try anything else. They also probably don't know that dropping ammo/health packs have a short cd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15598218*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yGyfMIcQOA
> 
> srsly?


Ya I died from jumping out of the first floor of a building which i did 100x before also had full hp think its a bug


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15607275*
> wouldn't make a difference there is also an issue of people not dropping medkits/ammo like you will be at 10% health standing beside the dude and he just won't drop ammo until he himself has gotten injured or about to die. Seems the only thing most players know is w+left mouse they get paralyzed from the neckdown if they try anything else


It's bizarre. I throw packs constantly. When I spawn in battle the first thing I do is throw a pack down.


----------



## Wbroach23

I try to remember to throw one down when I see more than one person in a moderately hot zone, I revive people too but I'm hesitant with that sometimes because some people dont want to get revived. They end up typing wth why did you revive me, duh because you were dead lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15606562*
> Main things I want DICE to fix with priority to my personal opinion;
> 
> 1. i7's Hyperthreading causing stuttering - I really NEED hyper-threading enabled for [email protected] and other applications, disabling it and enabling it all the time in the BIOS is somthing that really bothers me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Server crashes - Our clan server tends to crash 1-2 times per day, we are ranked #1 in Spain and it really bothers us when the server crashes it. Sadly, it is not the server provider's fault, but DICE's, as it happens on all servers.
> 
> 3. "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" - I get that like up to 3 times a day, all my clan mates get it too from time to time, not too often, but enough to bother us. Looks like the main cause of this is Punkbuster, as usual.
> 
> 4. Mortairs - They really need to nerf them, I hate to see in our server people camping in their base with a mortair killing everyone around the whole map. They either limit their ammo, or just limit their range ratio so they have to get out of their base.
> 
> I think that's it for now, other than that, I'm trully in love with Battlefield 3.


Limiting mortar ammo won't work. Think about it.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15607377*
> I try to remember to throw one down when I see more than one person in a moderately hot zone, I revive people too but I'm hesitant with that sometimes because some people dont want to get revived. They end up typing wth why did you revive me, duh because you were dead lol.


I only hated getting revived in BC2 when it counted as a death still, now I love it and get angry when I'm NOT revived.


----------



## calavera

They just need to limit the number of supports who can use mortar at one time to say.. two people at the most.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15607275*
> Why is it that you can't knife someone from behind that is using a mortar to take their dog tags?
> 
> wouldn't make a difference there is also an issue of people not dropping medkits/ammo like you will be at 10% health standing beside the dude and he just won't drop ammo until he himself has gotten injured or about to die. Seems the only thing most players know is w+left mouse they get paralyzed from the neckdown if they try anything else. They also probably don't know that dropping ammo/health packs have a short cd.
> 
> Ya I died from jumping out of the first floor of a building which i did 100x before also had full hp think its a bug


Because the ******ed mortar counts as a vehicle as far as game mechanics go. That's why it also has infinite ammo.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15607411*
> I only hated getting revived in BC2 when it counted as a death still, now I love it and get angry when I'm NOT revived.


WEll that's good to know I shall go on a Zapping spree tonight lol









I've only killed one person with the paddles so far


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15605723*
> Yeah, it's just frustrating to me that DICE makes no effort to enlighten new players on the spotting mechanic. I didn't even know about spotting in BFBC2 until someone started griefing the teamchat about it. My performance thereafter doubled or tripled.
> 
> They include silly tips like being able to turn off the tactical light or sprinting in armored vehicles but miss crucial things like spotting. Sure, the new stuff is cool but at least mention a critical mechanic that users won't learn in single-player.


The same lazy mooks that won't take 30 seconds to look over the key bindings. Oh wait, does that include you? Toggling the tact light and faster vehicle movement is incredibly important.


----------



## downlinx

according to twitface, i mean zhinto, there is patch fix info coming next week.
Twitter post


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15607377*
> I try to remember to throw one down when I see more than one person in a moderately hot zone, I revive people too but I'm hesitant with that sometimes because some people dont want to get revived. They end up typing wth why did you revive me, duh because you were dead lol.


I know what you mean. I was playing in a HC server and revived a guy and he got shot again right away. So, I revived him again, he got up and ran up to my face and team killed me.







Not sure if he knew I kept him from getting a death (even though he went down twice) or if he thought he got counted for 2 deaths like it would have been in BC2.

If it was like in BC2 I would think twice about reviving someone in a firefight, but beings it works like it should, I revive whenever I get a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast;15607275*
> Why is it that you can't knife someone from behind that is using a mortar to take their dog tags?


You can. I watched a friend do it. But, apparently after watching the BF3 Myth Busting Ep. 2 there is a dead area. So, you need to knife in the right location on the enemy.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15598874*
> 15. Severely reduce the "effectiveness" of the IRNV scope.


U mad bro?


----------



## doomlord52

1080p, 60fps glory (ULTRA settings)
Spoilers
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNAgGwTrNH8&hd=1[/ame]
Watch the file size groooowww!!!1 (top right, under FPS & stuff)


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasweb;15555167*
> Don't claim "No lives" because you lack skill.
> 
> I'm level 45. I work 40 hours a week and I'm in grad school (On average I spend 10 hours in class per week).


Its not about lack of skill, trolltard. Its that I don't spend all my extra time on it.

Go pat yourself on the back because no one else cares.

Sent from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15607505*
> I know what you mean. I was playing in a HC server and revived a guy and he got shot again right away. So, I revived him again, he got up and ran up to my face and team killed me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if he knew I kept him from getting a death (even though he went down twice) or if he thought he got counted for 2 deaths like it would have been in BC2.
> 
> If it was like in BC2 I would think twice about reviving someone in a firefight, but beings it works like it should, I revive whenever I get a chance.
> 
> You can. I watched a friend do it. But, apparently after watching the BF3 Myth Busting Ep. 2 there is a dead area. So, you need to knife in the right location on the enemy.


Don't revive in the line of fire. It's incredibly annoying. Or at the very least engage then enemy first. You do carry an assortment of weapons for a reason. Often people want to change their loadouts or are out of ammo so reviving is annoying then too. Again, if someone doesn't request a revive, don't. Noobs.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607707*
> Don't revive in the line of fire. It's incredibly annoying. Or at the very least engage then enemy first. You do carry an assortment of weapons for a reason. Often people want to change their loadouts or are out of ammo so reviving is annoying then too. Again, if someone doesn't request a revive, don't. Noobs.


Always revive me.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;15604099*
> PM'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why did Flin in BC-2 say "If that had been a Javelin, I'd have to do something real tricky"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15604115*
> What? Are we playing the same game.. lazer the target and you can shoot javelin on them...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15604122*
> The M13'something rocket launcher in BC2 is called an antitank rocket launcher and yet, i shoot helis down with it all the time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th;15604127*
> The Javelin can be employed against helicopters.


hehe.....Kcuestag! Everytime you do face palm at me, it turns back on you. Think before you post. Every time i ask a question, you try and make me look stupid.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;15607761*
> Always revive me.


Agreed. Even if I'm complete out of ammo I rather be revived than take the death, I'll try to knife somebody and steal their kit lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604038*
> It is an anti-tank, how are you going to use it against a air vehicle? No, of course you can't.










Do you not know? The Javelin can lock onto jets/helicopters if a Recon lazes them.

Also for those who don't know: the Javelin will do more damage to a tank if it is lazed, as the rocket will strike the tank from above and get a damage bonus. I don't think it gets that damage bonus if you lock on without the laser lock even if you're above the tank; I think it's coded to add the damage bonus only when you have a recon lazing it.

I had a great time with a full squad of friends. I got us up onto the Caspian antenna, we were support, recon, and 2 engineers with Javelins. We had a great time that round and the jet pilots were wth'ing us in chat, because their flares don't work against laser guided rockets.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;15607761*
> Always revive me.


Agreed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15607845*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know? The Javelin can lock onto jets/helicopters if a Recon lazes them. Also for those who don't know: the Javelin will do more damage to a tank if it is lazed, as the rocket will strike the tank from above.











Again Kcues, think before you post rather then being smart with me.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15607865*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again Kcues, think before you post rather then being smart with me.


I assure you he didn't mean it that way.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15607818*
> hehe.....Kcuestag! Everytime you do face palm at me, it turns back on you. Think before you post. Every time i ask a question, you try and make me look stupid.


Hey Bradley Add me to Origin and BF3

BadMonkey25 for both









Nerr: Its in my sig lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15607845*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not know? The Javelin can lock onto jets/helicopters if a Recon lazes them.


I did know that in real life this can be done, but didn't know you could do it in-game too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15607865*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again Kcues, think before you post rather then being smart with me.


That was not my intention.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607707*
> Don't revive in the line of fire. It's incredibly annoying. Or at the very least engage then enemy first. You do carry an assortment of weapons for a reason. Often people want to change their loadouts or are out of ammo so reviving is annoying then too. Again, if someone doesn't request a revive, don't. Noobs.


Whatever. I'll make sure not to revive you if I see you. There is still no reason to team kill someone after a revive. Reviving doesn't count as a death, it gives your ticket back and keeps people alive to fight if you are getting outnumbered. There is no downside to being revived in this game. If you want to die just to switch kits, go ahead and suicide yourself instead. If you are low on ammo, go find a support to drop a kit for you. It is what you are supposed to do, not just hope to die so you can be full health and fully stocked again.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607707*
> Don't revive in the line of fire. It's incredibly annoying. Or at the very least engage then enemy first. You do carry an assortment of weapons for a reason. Often people want to change their loadouts or are out of ammo so reviving is annoying then too. Again, if someone doesn't request a revive, don't. Noobs.


You can deny the revive for a reason, don't be prissy about it.
Not to mention asking for a revive every time you want one?

You sound more like a noob than anyone else.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON;15607761*
> Always revive me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15607827*
> Agreed. Even if I'm complete out of ammo I rather be revived than take the death, I'll try to knife somebody and steal their kit lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies;15607853*
> Agreed.


Seriously? If you can't even get off the ground or get to cover or even shoot off a round with the hand gun there is NO point.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera;15607423*
> They just need to limit the number of supports who can use mortar at one time to say.. two people at the most.


Same for AA rockets, flying becomes hard/pointless with too many groundtards and their noob tubes.


----------



## DJDannyV

Hey everyone...

I just got Battlefield 3 last night and installed it, yet the game does not launch. It opens up battlelog and everything, but when i hit campaign or multiplayer, in task manager i see the processes come up, and then disappear randomly.

What should i do?? i tried catalyst 11.9 and 11.10 preview, both with the same problem, i have realtek onboard disabled in the OS, do i need to disable it in bios? what can i do???

Thanks!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607707*
> Don't revive in the line of fire. It's incredibly annoying. Or at the very least engage then enemy first. You do carry an assortment of weapons for a reason. Often people want to change their loadouts or are out of ammo so reviving is annoying then too. Again, if someone doesn't request a revive, don't. Noobs.


I couldn't disagree with your view more. There's a reason you're given the option to decline a revive, though I do wish it would ask you BEFORE you're revived as holding escape after being revived to suicide is a waste of time. Immediately upon dying, you should be prompted to hit escape to decline any revives and just wait for respawn.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo;15599410*
> they need to nerf flares.
> 
> Its almost impossible to shoot a jet down wiht heat seekers. They flare so much.


Bullllllllll sheeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb;15607969*
> Whatever. I'll make sure not to revive you if I see you. There is still no reason to team kill someone after a revive. Reviving doesn't count as a death, it gives your ticket back and keeps people alive to fight if you are getting outnumbered. There is no downside to being revived in this game. If you want to die just to switch kits, go ahead and suicide yourself instead. If you are low on ammo, go find a support to drop a kit for you. It is what you are supposed to do, not just hope to die so you can be full health and fully stocked again.


You obviously haven't a clue what I'm getting at. I'll agree with the not TK'ing but like I said, in the line of fire a revive is pointless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15607974*
> You can deny the revive for a reason, don't be prissy about it.
> Not to mention asking for a revive every time you want one?
> 
> You sound more like a noob than anyone else.


So pushing one button is more difficult than pushing another? Please. Is it too much to ask for people to use their judgement skills here?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15607965*
> I did know that in real life this can be done, but didn't know you could do it in-game too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not my intention.


I hope not. It always seem like you want to score points over me, not just on OCN but on steam too.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

I've been recently having issue with my "First game" of the day loading up and then it just sits there and doesn't switch to the in game and then windows gripes "BF3 has stopped working" and I have to try it again and it then it loads the second time round. Of course, after all this is done, the server I wanted to get into is full so I have to find another one.

And now for some reason, im just plain getting an entire game lock up for no good reason, my CPU and GPU dump everything and I have to CTRL ALT DEL back to windows to get out of frozen game.

I swear, the more they fix, the more they break. Can't wait for Skyrim so I can take a break from all this


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW;15607865*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again Kcues, think before you post rather then being smart with me.


Come on Brad







stop beating his dead corpse
You already proved your point









And btw you are correct, it is said in a tip when loading the game iirc


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;15607667*
> 
> So? Stop whining! You went there to learn to fly, not to get kills or rank up. Jeez. If its really THAT hard for you to find an empty/near empty server to practice in, at least do it in a non-ranked server. There's a filter for that. Use it and stop whining/screwing up ranked games for other players.


Gimme your origin name so I can block from ever having to play with you


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608071*
> You obviously haven't a clue what I'm getting at. I'll agree with the not TK'ing but like I said, in the line of fire a revive is pointless.
> 
> So pushing one button is more difficult than pushing another? Please. Is it too much to ask for people to use their judgement skills here?


Yea you're right, all of us are wrong and you are right.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608071*
> You obviously haven't a clue what I'm getting at. I'll agree with the not TK'ing but like I said, in the line of fire a revive is pointless.
> 
> So pushing one button is more difficult than pushing another? Please. Is it too much to ask for people to use their judgement skills here?


It is not pointless though. Yes, there is a chance that the person could get mowed down again, but there is also the chance they make it up and out of harms way. If they get up and move away, the person you revived is rewarded by not having the death counted for them and the team is rewarded with the ticket back. It is an opportunity to keep your men alive and keep tickets for the team.

Plus, I should note, that I usually do check for enemies and watch out for the person I revive, but just because the area seems quite at the time, doesn't mean 5 enemies can't just rush in around the corner at the same moment. You have to revive when you get the chance, the window of time is small and if you wait, you could be dead yourself.


----------



## dezahp

Lol seems like a lot of dramatic bickering going on. Does anyone know if settings that you've changed through console are saved? Or do you have to manually change it in the BF3 settings config file?


----------



## piskooooo

I finally got decent at long distance sniping and went 15-0 in a game last night on Operation Firestorm. Shut them down so hard in Rush they couldn't even plant once. Sooooo fun!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK;15607594*
> Its not about lack of skill, trolltard. Its that I don't spend all my extra time on it.
> 
> Go pat yourself on the back because no one else cares.


*internet bro fist*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15608150*
> Yea you're right, all of us are wrong and you are right.


Explain how I'm not and I will recant. It's completely situational, but if you are revived 3 times without being able to do anything, it get's annoying. Keeping bodies in the fight is only beneficial in certain situations. Otherwise, a revive is preferable, there is no denying that. Now if people would only drop ammo/med kits more we might not have anything to argue about. Keeping that ticket isn't going to change the match outcome, especially if it takes 2 people completely out of the fight. Re-group and approach the situation another way.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15608185*
> Lol seems like a lot of dramatic bickering going on. Does anyone know if settings that you've changed through console are saved? Or do you have to manually change it in the BF3 settings config file?


You have to change it every time, but there is a file that you can put the commands into that will execute those commands on startup. Kcuestag mentioned it recently.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15604236*
> You can make a new text file in the Battlefield 3 folder named "user.cfg" and type that inside if you want that command to be enabled every time you open the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, it does not fix 100% of the stuttering to me, but fixes a lot.
> 
> If I want to play stutter-free I have to disable Hyper-Threading on my i7 2600k, which really sucks.


----------



## bl1nk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608216*
> Explain how I'm not and I will recant. It's completely situational, but if you are revived 3 times without being able to do anything, it get's annoying. Keeping bodies in the fight is only beneficial in certain situations. Otherwise, a revive is preferable, there is no denying that.


jbobb summed it up fairly nicely above me. To be honest, you sound like a little girl crying about someone _trying_ to help you. It doesn't hurt you in any way besides being alive for another 2 or 3 seconds until you get shot again if you were revived in the line of fire.

They're just doing the job of medic/assault, stop complaining and thank them when they go out of their way to help you.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607988*
> Seriously? If you can't even get off the ground or get to cover or even shoot off a round with the hand gun there is NO point.


Seriously. You don't know if you don't try, and it's a game, anything can happen.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15608227*
> You have to change it every time, but there is a file that you can put the commands into that will execute those commands on startup. Kcuestag mentioned it recently.


Do you know what commands people have found so far to optimize the game? I've been gone for a couple of days so I'm a bit out of date.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607988*
> Seriously? If you can't even get off the ground or get to cover or even shoot off a round with the hand gun there is NO point.


If you don't want to accept the revive do what it says on screen and hold E to just spawn regularly. Don't complain at the guy reviving you. No one is making you accept it. There are times when you can't tell there is another enemy about when you rez someone. But even if it is in the middle of a fight the worst that happens is you die and still only lose 1 ticket. There have been plenty of times when I've got rezzed in a firefight and killed the enemy and kept going. Instead of badmouthing the medic(assault, whatever)..for doing medic stuff, just hold E and deny the revive.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl1nk;15608242*
> jbobb summed it up fairly nicely above me. To be honest, you sound like a little girl crying about someone _trying_ to help you. It doesn't hurt you in any way besides being alive for another 2 or 3 seconds until you get shot again if you were revived in the line of fire.
> 
> They're just doing the job of medic/assault, stop complaining and thank them when they go out of their way to help you.


If it's their job then they aren't going out of their way are they? They should be spending that time engaging the enemy or helping someone who can be helped instead of wasting both our time.


----------



## celeryuk

Is there anyway of disabling bloom,the sun is so bright i'am considering wearing a pair of sunglasses


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK;15608311*
> If you don't want to accept the revive do what it says on screen and hold E to just spawn regularly. Don't complain at the guy reviving you. No one is making you accept it. There are times when you can't tell there is another enemy about when you rez someone. But even if it is in the middle of a fight the worst that happens is you die and still only lose 1 ticket. There have been plenty of times when I've got rezzed in a firefight and killed the enemy and kept going. Instead of badmouthing the medic..for doing medic stuff, just hold E and deny the revive.


Lmao Awesome Avvy it made me Lol.


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15608142*
> Gimme your origin name so I can block from ever having to play with you


What's your origin name so I can block you? Go learn to fly on your own time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;15607667*
> Just saying to all of you whining about not being able to learn how to fly - How do you think everyone else learned? I couldn't fly worth a **** when I first tried in BF2. So instead of crashing every 30 seconds and getting half my team killed and losing a critical resource, I fired up single-player and learned on my own time.
> 
> "But oh no Zero, there is no single player any more!!!1!1one!"
> 
> AH! but in BF2 single player, the maps were too small (set to 16 player size) to use jets. So i had to learn to fly jets in live multiplayer matches much like you now have to in BF3.
> Either I am some god-pilot who could fly and strike down enemies effortlessly without any training, OR I did the reasonable thing and found empty or near-empty servers to practice in. Hard right?
> 
> "But empty servers have high ping/no one to kill/aren't fun/don't have my favorite map/don't run punkbuster/dont track stats until x players join..."
> 
> So? Stop whining! You went there to learn to fly, not to get kills or rank up. Jeez. If its really THAT hard for you to find an empty/near empty server to practice in, at least do it in a non-ranked server. There's a filter for that. Use it and stop whining/screwing up ranked games for other players.


Agreed. Go learn to fly on non-ranked servers.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23;15608375*
> Lmao Awesome Avvy it made me Lol.


Thanks. After crashing a bunch 1 night I got inspired to make it.


----------



## t3haxle

Skewed it's not hard to press E. I don't understand how you can even have an issue with this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15608433*
> Skewed it's not hard to press E. I don't understand how you can even have an issue with this.


Because I didn't request it? This could go either way. Besides this is the BF3 complaint thread right? It's one giant complaint circlejerk!


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15607988*
> Seriously? If you can't even get off the ground or get to cover or even shoot off a round with the hand gun there is NO point.


I've been under heavy fire and made it out alive. Even if I only have a 10% chance of surviving I'll take it to avoid a death. Worst case you lose 30 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608071*
> You obviously haven't a clue what I'm getting at. I'll agree with the not TK'ing but like I said, in the line of fire a revive is pointless.
> 
> So pushing one button is more difficult than pushing another? Please. Is it too much to ask for people to use their judgement skills here?


It's worth a 100 to 110 points and you have a chance at saving their life (good for them and your whole team). Worst case they spawn a few seconds later, my judgement says get the revive.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608484*
> Because I didn't request it? This could go either way. Besides this is the BF3 complaint thread right? It's one giant complaint circlejerk!


What person playing assault is going to sit around and wait for people to "request" a revive? Not me. If you're near me and die and its possible I'll revive you. You can:
A. Accept the revive

or

B. Decline the revive.

It's like Burger King, you can have it your way.( Except it's my way?)


----------



## Ovrclck

Hey guys, this link might help people that need help learning how to fly a helicopter, I've seen posts about this subject but this thread moves to damn fast lol

http://www.gamefront.com/how-to-fly-helicopters-in-battlefield-3/


----------



## dezahp

I wanted to ask you guys to see how other people do it but how do you guys make really sharp turns in the heli? I saw Lune's video of him flying the heli and wasn't sure how to replicate how he made those really hard turns so fast.


----------



## Scrappy

You can either turn with A and D or just like a jet, you tilt it sideways then pull back.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slightly skewed;15608484*
> because i didn't request it? This could go either way. Besides this is the bf3 complaint thread right? It's one giant complaint circlejerk!


Well you can press e and not accept it. How dense are you? Nobody's going to request a revive, and nobody's going to look in the chat feed. They can't even match it to corpses.


----------



## bucdan

Well, I just completed the campaign on Hard difficulty... I actually thoroughly enjoyed the campaign story. But some parts of it still perplexes me quite a bit especially involving Soloman... but I don't want to create any spoilers. At the end cutscene...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



what was up with the door knock then it cuts to credits?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15608623*
> I wanted to ask you guys to see how other people do it but how do you guys make really sharp turns in the heli? I saw Lune's video of him flying the heli and wasn't sure how to replicate how he made those really hard turns so fast.


Hard throttle, then push W really fast and turn left or right with the mouse (full force) but make sure you take control of it after that lol


----------



## tailstrike

Looking for the thread that was here about making mods to vista and the like for Battlefield 3. It had a huge first post and a lot of red writing. Cant seem to find it, i was reading it last night on my phone but didn't bookmark it.

Can someone link it please


----------



## dezahp

I want to change a command so I made a user.cfg file in the Battlefield 3 folder where the bf3.exe file is located but when I ran the game and checked the in-game console, the setting didn't apply.

I want to keep WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0 saved or executed when I launch the game but can't seem to get it working.

edit: fixed


----------



## mylilpony

-Wish you could change loadout/settings while killcam on (which is doing absolutely NOTHING when you're in HC mode)

Anyways, i keep asking and not getting answers...what keys should I bind for air vehicles if im using keyboard/mouse?


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15608792*
> Hard throttle, then push W really fast and turn left or right with the mouse (full force) but make sure you take control of it after that lol


Ahhhhhh ok I got it. Thanks


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp;15608623*
> I wanted to ask you guys to see how other people do it but how do you guys make really sharp turns in the heli? I saw Lune's video of him flying the heli and wasn't sure how to replicate how he made those really hard turns so fast.


Practice with the Viper, it's easy. The Havok is a joke to fly since the rudder doesn't work when you roll more than 5 degrees plus it is far more likely to immediately flip upside down when shot at by a jet/AA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15606562*
> Main things I want DICE to fix with priority to my personal opinion;
> 
> 2. Server crashes - Our clan server tends to crash 1-2 times per day, we are ranked #1 in Spain and it really bothers us when the server crashes it. Sadly, it is not the server provider's fault, but DICE's, as it happens on all servers.
> 
> 4. Mortairs - They really need to nerf them, I hate to see in our server people camping in their base with a mortair killing everyone around the whole map. They either limit their ammo, or just limit their range ratio so they have to get out of their base.
> 
> I think that's it for now, other than that, I'm trully in love with Battlefield 3.


Seems like server crashes have gotten less frequent since the R7 patch I think it was.
As for Mortars, couldn't you just run a script that checks what kits players are using and kill them with a system message onscreen saying that Mortars aren't allowed in the server along with a motd spamming chatbox every minute or two with the server rules? That's what people did on BC2 to limit total snipers per team to 2 and block some weapons entirely.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3haxle;15608768*
> Well you can press e and not accept it. How dense are you? Nobody's going to request a revive, and nobody's going to look in the chat feed. They can't even match it to corpses.


Pretty dense apparently. If I don't know I'm about to be revived then I guess I should just hold down E every time I die in those situations because it all happens so quickly. I'll be honest, before reading about the ability to reject a revive a few pages back, I didn't know you could. It's not listed in the bindings.


----------



## Yvese

Made a video for those that don't know how effective conquest metro 64 is for ranking up quick due to the frustration when you first play it.

That, and I see people go about it the wrong way and ending up with negative KD/SPM/score.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kPrJ7z7-A8[/ame]

This is all done without spamming explosives. It's also an extremely fast way to rank up your weapons to get the IRNV for each weapon you use.

Excuse the music lol. Didn't know what to use


----------



## Herophobic

Oh man had the most unlucky 20 minutes of gaming just now... Had a 99 points kill assist, 93 points kill assist, saw a guy who killed me with 0% and another one on 2%....


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15609086*
> Pretty dense apparently. If I don't know I'm about to be revived then I guess I should just hold down E every time I die in those situations because it all happens so quickly. I'll be honest, before reading about the ability to reject a revive a few pages back, I didn't know you could. It's not listed in the bindings.


That's what you seem like since you seemingly have a problem with the ability to do so. What exactly pisses you off about it, I still don't understand.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx;15607471*
> according to twitface, i mean zhinto, there is patch fix info coming next week.
> Twitter post


fixlist for patch, coming up next week!
actual patch, next year?! xD


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15608484*
> Because I didn't request it? This could go either way. Besides this is the BF3 complaint thread right? It's one giant complaint circlejerk!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15609086*
> Pretty dense apparently. If I don't know I'm about to be revived then I guess I should just hold down E every time I die in those situations because it all happens so quickly. I'll be honest, before reading about the ability to reject a revive a few pages back, I didn't know you could. It's not listed in the bindings.


dude just drop it already god......its like saying hey dude i didn't ask for you to give me ammo I dont want ammo or hey I didn't want to get a grenade up my butt, im going to QQ about it now. He's just trying to get points and rank up just like you and give you a better score by not dying. Its called teamwork. I would want to find that medic and shake his hand for even acknowledging the fact that you just died and he revived you. I wish the whole dam bf3 players would do the same. Seems no medic understand what the defibs are for.....







anyways just drop it. I had to say this above cause you QQ about it for umpteen pages. Oh and last thing...it says in huge letters SPACE for Revive. HOLD E to respawn. happy gaming =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15609109*
> Made a video for those that don't know how effective conquest metro 64 is for ranking up quick due to the frustration when you first play it.
> 
> That, and I see people go about it the wrong way and ending up with negative KD/SPM/score.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kPrJ7z7-A8
> 
> This is all done without spamming explosives. It's also an extremely fast way to rank up your weapons to get the IRNV for each weapon you use.
> 
> Excuse the music lol. Didn't know what to use


Good Video I'm going to try it haha. TDM is good as well. Seems Assault or fast machine guns are the only way though. Tried using my Type 88 but was as good for TDM as a G36 or any other carbine. M416 silencer holo and foregrip are my fav for TDM


----------



## Stealth Pyros

For anyone with NVIDIA that's having stuttering issues: install the beta drivers that were released for the BF3 beta. Stuttering gone. FLAWLESS, yet annoying.

Edit: Confirmed fix, worked for kcuestag and he can now play with HT on with his 2600k.


----------



## MGX1016

So are we talking about the new karkland video gameplay?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyN_Zjw4l-s&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fl.php%3Fu%3Dhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.youtube.com%252Fwatch%253Fv%253DTyN_Zjw4l-s%26h%3DWAQH9aVLhAQE4JD6Xztxrs2eNoaom2X8sTzgQhIHjHaIQNQ


----------



## =Tac=

Karkland's not out yet? What was the point of getting the LE edition if you didn't even get the content until 2 months later.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;15609934*
> Karkland's not out yet? What was the point of getting the LE edition if you didn't even get the content until 2 months later.


Because you don't have to pay for it.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *=Tac=;15609934*
> Karkland's not out yet? What was the point of getting the LE edition if you didn't even get the content until 2 months later.


If you pre-ordered the LE you do not have to pay for the Karkand expansion pack, you get it for free.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15608792*
> Hard throttle, then push W really fast and turn left or right with the mouse (full force) but make sure you take control of it after that lol


The hardest part is exiting the turn... you have to level off as quick as you can, I've ended up not doing it quick enough and hit something more than once


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15609594*
> For anyone with NVIDIA that's having stuttering issues: install the beta drivers that were released for the BF3 beta. Stuttering gone. FLAWLESS, yet annoying.


Confirmed with a single GTX580 and hyperthreading enabled, all stuttering gone.

I am going to try with both GTX580's now.


----------



## Yokes29

Hello! 
Just playing the campaign, and i thought i say it's pretty crazy. Love the sound, and the graphics are amazing. Best i've seen, and runs like a dream on my rig! ****e, Crysis 2 DX11 (Ultra w/ Hi Res Pack) runs like ass and looks no were near as nice as BF3. Sorry thought i drop my 1 cent.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


For anyone with NVIDIA that's having stuttering issues: install the beta drivers that were released for the BF3 beta. Stuttering gone. FLAWLESS, yet annoying.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Confirmed with a single GTX580 and hyperthreading enabled, all stuttering gone.

I am going to try with both GTX580's now.










Confirmed, running 2x GTX580 in SLI I get no stuttering with hyperthreading enabled, using 285.38 beta drivers that is.

Performance is exactly the same, and stuttering is gone.









Thanks a lot Stealth Pyros!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*


dude just drop it already god......its like saying hey dude i didn't ask for you to give me ammo I dont want ammo or hey I didn't want to get a grenade up my butt, im going to QQ about it now. He's just trying to get points and rank up just like you and give you a better score by not dying. Its called teamwork. I would want to find that medic and shake his hand for even acknowledging the fact that you just died and he revived you. I wish the whole dam bf3 players would do the same. Seems no medic understand what the defibs are for.....







anyways just drop it. I had to say this above cause you QQ about it for umpteen pages. Oh and last thing...it says in huge letters SPACE for Revive. HOLD E to respawn. happy gaming =)


 All you do is hang out in empty servers anyways, who cares what you think.







I was bored and thought I'd pass the time egging these kid's on with a little trolling.


----------



## Lige

So, whats with DICE Employees being able to access certain unlocks/scopes on guns? Why? The only thing I could think of is either current testing, or future DLC with the back to karkland map or other DLC.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15610175*
> All you do is hang out in empty servers anyways, who cares what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored and thought I'd pass the time egging these kid's on with a little trolling.


when im bored yea i do with my friend lol we just blow crap up and do funny random stuff.
Nice get away from all the spamming of rpgs and whatnot. makes u take time and really see all the detail dice has put into this amazing game. =) do it just once. explore a empty no min player server and u will be amazed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0;15610385*
> So, whats with DICE Employees being able to access certain unlocks/scopes on guns? Why? The only thing I could think of is either current testing, or future DLC with the back to karkland map or other DLC.


Maybe. There was servers with all weapons unlocked I discovered and u could use those dice locked stuff. was really cool until dice made it so u cant edit that part of the server anymore.


----------



## crashdummy35

Has anyone found a fix for the origin crashing? I can't even download the game because origin keeps crashing?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0;15610385*
> So, whats with DICE Employees being able to access certain unlocks/scopes on guns? Why? The only thing I could think of is either current testing, or future DLC with the back to karkland map or other DLC.


Yeah, that really annoyed me. Not that I'll ever want a 12x scope on my AS-Val. If there coming in DLC then it's not so bad.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*


Has anyone found a fix for the origin crashing? I can't even download the game because origin keeps crashing?


My origin hasn't crashed once at all, it's only the rare BF3 crash that happens when joining games sometimes. Have you tried a full un-installation / re-installation of Origin?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


My origin hasn't crashed once at all, it's only the rare BF3 crash that happens when joining games sometimes. Have you tried a full un-installation / re-installation of Origin?


Yeah. Several times. Never had this problem till Friday. Hang on I've got live chat open... I'll post back.


----------



## madroller

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Confirmed, running 2x GTX580 in SLI I get no stuttering with hyperthreading enabled, using 285.38 beta drivers that is.

Performance is exactly the same, and stuttering is gone.









Thanks a lot Stealth Pyros!










I thought my stuttering would gone with that driver but no , it was the same with HT ON with 285.38 too.
Also I gave rep to him for that suggestion







No problem indeed hehe.
I turned back to no HT with the WHQL driver.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

If there's stuttering on the official drivers, I sure as hell can't see it.


----------



## Genzel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


If there's stuttering on the official drivers, I sure as hell can't see it.


I had it when I had my settings at high. I bumped everything but textures to medium and it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## digitard

For those with EVGA cards in SLI and issues... this fixed it for me.

I have 2x EVGA Superclocked 560 GTX cards in SLI configuration on my new build (had one in my old, so picked up another when I rebuilt for a cheap performance boost). When I would try to launch BF3 with it I would either get really unstable issues, stuttering, or in most cases the game would start to load the map, and the moment the blinking blue box appeared just before the match the whole thing would lock up.

None of this happened in non-SLI.

After some searching, and trying a few tings I found a little reference to an EVGA SLI patch for games w/o SLI profiles. A few people reported it working for them so I loaded it, and sure as hell I can now run BF3 w/ no issues (outside the occasional server crashing which is out of my control or the very rare run of the mill bug).

http://www.evga.com/articles/00463/

Hopefully DICE/EA will fix the dual card issues, but if you have an EVGA SLI rig maybe it'll help you too by allowing generic SLI profiles.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I ask this before, but I didn't get a ton of feedback. I get around 55fps sometimes higher in caspian. Then all of a sudden it drops to 16 or 19, makes the game completely unplayable. A couple seconds later it shoots back up to the normal 50ish. It does that randomly pretty much always. Any one know if that is on my end, or if it's a server issues?

This is really driving me crazy, I have rolled back drivers changed my overclock settings, took HT off, no Joy. Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay, it's downloading after several re-installs and deleting my temp files over and over. Jesus, 64 bucks for a game I can't even friggin install...sheesh.

Hopefully it works. I'll see you guys on the Battlefield soon. Hopefully. *Wish me luck*


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Wish this was multiplayer:

  
 You Tube


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


For anyone with NVIDIA that's having stuttering issues: install the beta drivers that were released for the BF3 beta. Stuttering gone. FLAWLESS, yet annoying.

Edit: Confirmed fix, worked for kcuestag and he can now play with HT on with his 2600k.


Doesn't seem to work for me, I get bad stutter with HT on with the older beta. HT off and both are smooth.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know if there are issues with chrome and battlefield 3? Started last night, i haven't been able to join any servers, everytime i click join it does nothing, just refreshes the page.


----------



## Sabregod

Is Back to Karkand going to be separate game from BF3? Like vietnam to BC2 or it will be integrated to the base game? Someone answer this please


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Anyone know if there are issues with chrome and battlefield 3? Started last night, i haven't been able to join any servers, everytime i click join it does nothing, just refreshes the page.


I'm using chrome now and I just played a few matches with no issues. I take it battleblog game manager is up to date?


----------



## digitard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sabregod*


Is Back to Karkand going to be separate game from BF3? Like vietnam to BC2 or it will be integrated to the base game? Someone answer this please










It'll be integrated. It's just an addon with new weapons, vehicles, and 4 new maps.


----------



## zosothepage

is conquest assault going to have 64 players and are the DLC maps going to be bigger than the current ones i think i read that somewhere


----------



## digitard

Well if they're remakes exactly of the previous ones then they'll be fairly large.

Since all 4 maps are from BF2 they were huge. I remember a few of them being pretty epic in scale.

I just don't know if they changed them at all outside obvious tweaks due to the newer engine, and capabilities of hardware.


----------



## zosothepage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *digitard*


Well if they're remakes exactly of the previous ones then they'll be fairly large.

Since all 4 maps are from BF2 they were huge. I remember a few of them being pretty epic in scale.

I just don't know if they changed them at all outside obvious tweaks due to the newer engine, and capabilities of hardware.


thank you


----------



## Emu105

just went 50-20 with 26K with all awards and all

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3...4/1/216805960/


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zosothepage*


is conquest assault going to have 64 players and are the DLC maps going to be bigger than the current ones i think i read that somewhere


They will most likely be playable with 64 players, but I read somewhere that the BF3 version of Karkand would be the 32 player BF2 Karkand with an extra flag. I don't know how reliable comments on the Battlefield blog are, but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


I'm using chrome now and I just played a few matches with no issues. I take it battleblog game manager is up to date?


I updated on nov. 4th...wth!


----------



## mylilpony

so...it looks like it works on firefox. i can't change the filter settings on chrome or it won't let me do anything...not even go to my history and join a server there...sigh...\\

also, quite a lto of empty servers...ppl leaving for mw3 already?


----------



## crashoran

The co-op map where you have to drive out of the parking garage, I was driving and for some reason I got lost and kept driving around, man it was hilarious I was cracking up so hard


----------



## lightsout

Do you guys get tearing with vsync off? I was getting great fps, 60-80 most the time. But I get a lot of tearing when I look around so I have to keep on vsync for it to look good.


----------



## mylilpony

also, is it just me or lots of servers empty? half of my browser of maps i played are empty now....MW3 effect?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Do you guys get tearing with vsync off? I was getting great fps, 60-80 most the time. But I get a lot of tearing when I look around so I have to keep on vsync for it to look good.


Yes. Lots and lots of tearing.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Hard throttle, then push W really fast and turn left or right with the mouse (full force) but make sure you take control of it after that lol


What is hard throttle?


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Do you guys get tearing with vsync off? I was getting great fps, 60-80 most the time. But I get a lot of tearing when I look around so I have to keep on vsync for it to look good.


Same here. Unplayable without vsync


----------



## mylilpony

Lol I said this game has a lot of glitches when someone asked about an issue they were having, someone else (lvl 45) got offended and said i was a CoD fanboi and asked me what problems...

i proceeded to list the first 10 that came to my mind and then he told me to **** and stop complaining and leave.

Lol....


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mylilpony*


Lol I said this game has a lot of glitches when someone asked about an issue they were having, someone else (lvl 45) got offended and said i was a CoD fanboi and asked me what problems...

i proceeded to list the first 10 that came to my mind and then he told me to **** and stop complaining and leave.

Lol....


So hilarious I forgot to laugh.


----------



## T3beatz

I'm the last person you would be able to call a COD fanboi... I've played them all, but pretty much only do the campaigns, I don't like the MP much in the COD series, I was to busy playing all of the BF stuff.

I even know this game has it's flaws... it's like they got lazy with this release, went for the more profit for less game route.

And I'm not talking about the glitches and bugs... those should get ironed out in time. I'm talking about the features... They uped the graphics and stripped everything else away while doing it.

I like the game, I think it's fun... it still is a good FPS, but with a few tweaks it could have been much better.

Now off to play a little more! lol


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Same here. Unplayable without vsync


Meh, doesn't bother me. Reduced framerates as a result of VSYNC are more annoying IMO


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3beatz*


I'm the last person you would be able to call a COD fanboi... I've played them all, but pretty much only do the campaigns, I don't like the MP much in the COD series, I was to busy playing all of the BF stuff.


Just curious here, if you're the last person you would be able to call a COD fanboy, then what do you call someone who's never played COD?


----------



## digitard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*


Just curious here, if you're the last person you would be able to call a COD fanboy, then what do you call someone who's never played COD?


Blessed?


----------



## labbu63

was having so much trouble yesterday but today i got 5 MVP 1 ribbons in a row


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calipso*


Agreed. Go learn to fly on non-ranked servers.



Their are no unranked servers asshat, i've looked. Not a single damn one.


----------



## james8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*


Meh, doesn't bother me. Reduced framerates as a result of VSYNC are more annoying IMO


Vsync in this game don't reduce fps because triple buffering is actually used.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8;15613586*
> Vsync in this game don't reduce fps because triple buffering is actually used.


I was under the impression that even despite that, FPS are dropped to 30fps once a game has been unable to sustain around 45fps or whatever it is has been my experience in the past. And if it can't maintain around 30fps, it drops to 15fps


----------



## james8

^that's if the game only use double buffering. with triple buffering the fluctuation are finer.


----------



## ducktape

I hate the audio spotting in this game so bad. Like 3d spotting wasn't easy mode enough they had to add this garbage. Now that combined with the mortar spam on urban maps makes me rage.


----------



## Mr. 13

any news about the patch?
my friend said he won't play the game until the patch comes out


----------



## MGX1016

My Facebook is full of mw3 posts. It's so annoying I wish people could have a good Pc and play this the way I do.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape;15614124*
> I hate the audio spotting in this game so bad. Like 3d spotting wasn't easy mode enough they had to add this garbage. Now that combined with the mortar spam on urban maps makes me rage.


Really? I LOVE audio spotting on this game.I can hear a guys gun clanking about when he's following me and running behind me trying to knife me. It does get fairly loud when there's gun fire and tank fire upclose. It just makes it a lot more realistic









Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15614304*
> Really? I LOVE audio spotting on this game.I can hear a guys gun clanking about when he's following me and running behind me trying to knife me. It does get fairly loud when there's gun fire and tank fire upclose. It just makes it a lot more realistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision


I think when ducktape said audio spotting he was talking about showing up as a red triangle on the mini map when you shoot your gun without a silencer. I agree with him, I'm not a fan of that feature either.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;15613394*
> Just curious here, if you're the last person you would be able to call a COD fanboy, then what do you call someone who's never played COD?


Not interested in it, or if I knew his name I'd call him/her by that...









I've never played a game of pro football, but I know about it and I like it... hmmm you can call me a fanboi of that.

I've never met Frida Pinto but I pretty much like her over a few other starlets that I've never met... Fanboi?? probably...lol

Just because a person has never done something doesn't mean they can't form an opinion about it.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canadarocker;15606467*
> 1:Buy Grand Theft Auto San Andreas for PC
> 2:Fly a ridiculous amount
> 3: Come back to BF3
> 4:????
> 5ROFIT


I really cant see how this would help







SA helis don't act nothing like BF3 helis.


----------



## n0ypi

Anybody wanna squad it up and uses skype, teamspeak or vent? I'm on pacific time and play from 7pm-9pm, origin name is FLiPeFFecT. Game is fun, but sucks when you play alone. I also got it for PS3, well my brother did cause all our friends can't really run BF3 for pc at this moment anyway =(.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Finally.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13;15614170*
> my friend said he won't play the game until the patch comes out


smart guy

a friend kept asking me if he should buy it and i kept telling to him not to because there are many problems.
yet he phoned me yesterday and asked me for my origin account name -.-
then he experienced all kinds of problems, origin crashing, bf3 crashing, disconnects blabla and I had to listen to him whining for half an hour... when I all I had to say was, "told you so".


----------



## ducktape

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876;15614333*
> I think when ducktape said audio spotting he was talking about showing up as a red triangle on the mini map when you shoot your gun without a silencer. I agree with him, I'm not a fan of that feature either.


I should've explained it better but yeah this kills it for me. It's even in hardcore mode. If you're the aggressive flanking type of player and a squad mate spawns on you without a suppressor guns a blazin it's over. I cannot play this game without friends.

If you guys want to tell dice to remove it,tweak it or make it into a server option cast your vote here http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/remove_audio_spotting_appearing_on_mini_map_when_firing_without_suppressor it's easy to sign up through battlelog and DICE does actually go on there to read feedback.


----------



## MLJS54

What's the good word on best AMD drivers to use right now? Haven't been following the drama as closely.

Still using 11.10 preview and no CAP.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54;15615527*
> What's the good word on best AMD drivers to use right now? Haven't been following the drama as closely.
> 
> Still using 11.10 preview and no CAP.


11.10 whql and cap4.
80-100fps with 3840x800 eyefinity for me crossfired.

a lot of issues people have is also due to their own computer cant handle it or software issues they have.
I have some bugs that happens but seeing how much people have crashes seems to indicate their computer, router or network.
BF3 will put pressure on your PC.


----------



## Stikes

Anyone else playing WAY TOO MUCH battlefield 3?


----------



## madroller




----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15615586*
> Anyone else playing WAY TOO MUCH battlefield 3?


Damn Stikes its ok to take a break once in a while you know!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15615586*
> Anyone else playing WAY TOO MUCH battlefield 3?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FourTwoFour/stats/196732337/










Kinda funny I've skipped like 4 days and I am too lazy to even play today probably won't... I have 95 hours played 20 or more are just from filling up our servers (idling in there) ;x


----------



## bluedevil

sweet!


----------



## crashoran

People keep talking about long load times, crashes, glitches, and disconnects. Honestly I haven't had any huge problems, the only disconnects (maybe 2 or 3 total) have been after a match ended, and if you're experiencing long load times its most likely because the server is changing levels...


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like I won't be playing Battlefield 3 tonight, my brother came home with a copy of Modern Warfare 3 as a gift.









Never wanted to buy it my self, but I'll at least give it a try.









Then I'll go back to Battlefield 3.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15616070*
> Looks like I won't be playing Battlefield 3 tonight, my brother came home with a copy of Modern Warfare 3 as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to buy it my self, but I'll at least give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'll go back to Battlefield 3.


It looks extremely boring. All I have to say


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stikes;15615586*
> Anyone else playing WAY TOO MUCH battlefield 3?


got past 50 hours last night


----------



## ?Dirty?




----------



## cyber_monkey91

Man, I wish the map pack would come out already. I'm getting a bit bored of the same 9 maps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Once you hit level 45 it goes from 60K to 230K to level up?







Why the crazy jump?


----------



## jacobrjett

What determines "skill" in your stats?

I mean I had the top skill in my friends list, but I just got overtaken by statimoccidio from here, my "skill" is 216 and his is 223

Weird, because my score per minute is 459, his is 213. My k/d is 1.59, his is 1.03, my accuracy is 17% his is 11%, hes rank 14 and im rank 27

The skill sounds bogus to me!!!


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyber_monkey91;15616166*
> Man, I wish the map pack would come out already. I'm getting a bit bored of the same 9 maps.


Especially since half of them seem very cod-like / not enough vehicles/aircraft..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed;15616176*
> Once you hit level 45 it goes from 60K to 230K to level up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the crazy jump?


I don't know, but I'm level 46 already and I am slightly getting bored of the maps already, I need Back To Karkand!!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15616070*
> Looks like I won't be playing Battlefield 3 tonight, my brother came home with a copy of Modern Warfare 3 as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to buy it my self, but I'll at least give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'll go back to Battlefield 3.


No offense to the call of duty franchise but I played a round or two of TDM on BF3 a few days a back, it's plenty of fun and plays a lot like COD... well, before all the killstreaks and stuff came into play.


----------



## evensen007

One thing that has been bugging me with this game for the last week or so is the fact that if you hop into a game and end up on a terrible team, you will continue to lose and be on the terrible team unless you switch servers. It's always like this and you will go 10+rounds of losing unless you bail or are lucky enough to switch teams (worked for me once) during the game. It would be nice if the server auto-balanced non-party bound players from one side to the other. I understand not wanting to split up a team that has joined together, but come on. When one side is dominating so bad and it goes on like that for over an hour, it gets old.


----------



## Lune

Back to Karkand is going to be a lot of fun







I really wanna fly that F-35 and maybe there's hope for 2 seater jets


----------



## Tech-Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacobrjett;15616186*
> What determines "skill" in your stats?
> 
> I mean I had the top skill in my friends list, but I just got overtaken by statimoccidio from here, my "skill" is 216 and his is 223
> 
> Weird, because my score per minute is 459, his is 213. My k/d is 1.59, his is 1.03, my accuracy is 17% his is 11%, hes rank 14 and im rank 27
> 
> The skill sounds bogus to me!!!


You get points added if you beat players with more skill than you in an encounter. You get points subtracted if the reverse happens. It's always changing.

Someone can correct me if I am wrong but that is my understanding of it









@Lune ^ I really hope that there is two seater jets in karkand!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007;15616238*
> One thing that has been bugging me with this game for the last week or so is the fact that if you hop into a game and end up on a terrible team, you will continue to lose and be on the terrible team unless you switch servers. It's always like this and you will go 10+rounds of losing unless you bail or are lucky enough to switch teams (worked for me once) during the game. It would be nice if the server auto-balanced non-party bound players from one side to the other. I understand not wanting to split up a team that has joined together, but come on. When one side is dominating so bad and it goes on like that for over an hour, it gets old.


I've noticed this as well. I rarely join the winnnig side when first logging on. If it's not a terrible stacking I'll stay with the losing side until I get sick of losing or my side starts winning. People like to switch during a match to the side thats winning if they can which is a dink move. I don't mind losing as long as it's fairly close and everyone is giving an acceptable level of effort. I'm a certified effort level evaluator don't ya know.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15616275*
> Back to Karkand is going to be a lot of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna fly that F-35 and maybe there's hope for 2 seater jets


And REAL Battlefield maps - not CoD wannabes. Proper conquest flag rules for Karkand and Wake sound promising.


----------



## EternalRest

Anyone getting this error?


----------



## ?Dirty?

cant read ss


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *·Dirty·;15616611*
> cant read ss


DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" Fail with DXGI_ERROR_DRIVER_INTERNAL_ERROR: An internal driver error occurred.. GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 ti; Driver 285.62


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest;15616519*
> Anyone getting this error?


I don't know, could you make it any smaller for us?


----------



## Lune

I love how DICE are listening to us.. finally nerfed the tactical flashlight




























*Source*


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15616685*
> I love how DICE are listening to us.. finally nerfed the tactical flashlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


still we should not even be able to see it in day light....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik;15616702*
> still we should not even be able to see it in day light....


True, but it's a game







Don't care, it's fine with this nerf (maybe a little more)







or completely remove it.. it's useless in every situation maps are not dark no place is dark ever even the night map is not really a night map. People just take advantage of this broken item


----------



## Kreeker

Was playing TDM last night. I was disgusted when this clan of 2 scrubs were spawn camping at the train tracks of Noshahr Canals. My team was full of scrubs so of course they didn't know how to deal with this, and just sat their and died over and over....


----------



## kcuestag

Lune, when are they going to patch that? Or is the patch live already?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15616750*
> Lune, when are they going to patch that? Or is the patch live already?


I've actually no idea. Wanna fire up the game and check? It doesn't say any date or next patch or anything, think they just reduced it without any patch


----------



## Yvese

Anyone know of any instant vehicle respawn servers that start with one person? I'd like to practice with jets/choppers and also level them with a friend.

It's currently impossible to level them on a full conquest server when everyone has all their unlocks and I have 0, making it impossible to kill anything


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15616775*
> Anyone know of any instant vehicle respawn servers that start with one person? I'd like to practice with jets/choppers and also level them with a friend.
> 
> It's currently impossible to level them on a full conquest server when everyone has all their unlocks and I have 0, making it impossible to kill anything


Our servers.. but no idea if I can post it in here.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

The tactical light is nearly as bright as the sun. Burn out your retinas from 15ft away, in broad daylight.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese;15616775*
> Anyone know of any instant vehicle respawn servers that start with one person? I'd like to practice with jets/choppers and also level them with a friend.
> 
> It's currently impossible to level them on a full conquest server when everyone has all their unlocks and I have 0, making it impossible to kill anything


There are a few. One is called "Learn to Fly". It has instant vehicle respawn.


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15616685*
> I love how DICE are listening to us.. finally nerfed the tactical flashlight


I thought they only nerfed the Teammates light. The enemy light wasn't touched.

Well, I think I have gotten more kills by people leaving their light on than people have killed me by blinding me....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15616803*
> The tactical light is nearly as bright as the sun. Burn out your retinas from 15ft away, in broad daylight.


It actually hurts my eyes...


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15616791*
> Our servers.. but no idea if I can post it in here.


PM me the server name, though I'm not sure why it wouldn't be allowed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy;15616815*
> There are a few. One is called "Learn to Fly". It has instant vehicle respawn.


Thanks! There's actually a lot of servers with that name lol.

Added them to favorites.


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;15616676*
> I don't know, could you make it any smaller for us?


mhmm..
DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" Fail with DXGI_ERROR_DRIVER_INTERNAL_ERROR: An internal driver error occurred.. GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 ti; Driver 28562


----------



## ikem

mmm

support


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest;15616934*
> mhmm..
> DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" Fail with DXGI_ERROR_DRIVER_INTERNAL_ERROR: An internal driver error occurred.. GPU: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 ti; Driver 28562


You have June 2010 DirectX? Are you using steam overlay? Try without.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15616881*
> It actually hurts my eyes...


Same here. Definitely not good for the eyes.

We are already staring at a computer monitor for hours, we don't any extra help in ruining our vision.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitard;15613459*
> Blessed?


















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducktape;15614124*
> I hate the audio spotting in this game so bad. Like 3d spotting wasn't easy mode enough they had to add this garbage. Now that combined with the mortar spam on urban maps makes me rage.


What do you mean by audio spotting?


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15617226*
> What do you mean by audio spotting?


"Enemy spotted, in your area"


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikem;15616966*
> mmm
> 
> support


Support player + M60?







marry me?


----------



## Jarobata

Anyone find a fix for the green flashes yet? I was getting orange ones too. It's pretty terrible.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata;15617380*
> Anyone find a fix for the green flashes yet? I was getting orange ones too. It's pretty terrible.


Nothing you can do, wait for a patch. This is a game issue, nothing to do with drivers, it also happens on consoles.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15617419*
> Nothing you can do, wait for a patch. This is a game issue, nothing to do with drivers, it also happens on consoles.


Ugh alright, at least it's not my GPUs


----------



## bl1nk

Finally hit Colonel


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag;15616209*
> I don't know, but I'm level 46 already and I am slightly getting bored of the maps already, I need Back To Karkand!!!


Dude no offense, but HOW IN THE WORLD are you 45 already? I really wish I had the amount of time you have to play...

I've only played 21 hours versus your 58, about 1/3 the time. Seems that it's pretty easy to reach 45 though. 14 days since release that's only a little over an hour a day.

And holy crap







you've played engineer nearly 100% of the time, just like me.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;15617891*
> Dude no offense, but HOW IN THE WORLD are you 45 already? I really wish I had the amount of time you have to play...
> 
> I've only played 21 hours versus your 58, about 1/3 the time. Seems that it's pretty easy to reach 45 though.
> 
> And holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've played engineer nearly 100% of the time, just like me.


Lol ya maybe you wouldn't be quite as bored if you didn't play 4 hours a day on average.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tech-Boy;15616291*
> @Lune ^ I really hope that there is two seater jets in karkand!


There won't be. The F-35 is the "new" american jet for wake island and is a single seater.


----------



## frickfrock999

So what exactly are they changing in the new Karkand maps? I'm assuming they won't be a direct rip right?


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15618067*
> There won't be. The F-35 is the "new" american jet for wake island and is a single seater.


It makes the SP jet level even more offensive as it doesn't let you fly and also teases you with a jet that doesn't exist in MP. Two seater jet would be fun IMO and having someone to look behind you would be very helpful.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15618067*
> There won't be. The F-35 is the "new" american jet for wake island and is a single seater.


Wake never had bombers anyways. Only a few maps.


----------



## TG_bigboss

They have release patches if you haven't seen. Origin doesn't find them when you right click and hit find updates but last few days when i launched BF3 origin said new patch for bf3 and I cant play until it finished...took about 2 mins. Has done it 3 times so far =) too bad they dont say anything on the news....

glad they nerfed the flashlight. its annoying when its your team flashing it at you while your trying to shoot the guy beside him!

I have also seen that the integrated origin seems to cause bf3 to crash for me...i have to keep hitting shift-f1 or else the game freezes after it loads =/

omg every server on bf3 is empty! =DDDDDD all the stupid mw3 players are gone! YES!! i was sick of them.... i played the best time of my life last-night with orangebunnies and liquidpain doing some amazing teamwork. Made bf3 really shine.
Assault, engineer, and support. I was using my m60 for amazing suppressing fire while Liquid laid those rpg's down the hallways of Grand Bazzar. Orangebunnies did some good healing and backup fire. It just really worked well. Extra Suppress perk really helps too with the m60. I was walk in the open firing down the hallways while everyone moved up. We really pushed them hard.

too bad the m60 is really slow at shooting but man two shots and your out.

Everytime I double click on that bf3 icon I feel like I just got drafted =D


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15618067*
> There won't be. The F-35 is the "new" american jet for wake island and is a single seater.


You know as much as I do.. they might give us 2 seater jets







Just because the 2 seater jets weren't on Wake Island doesn't mean it's impossible to put them in there


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune;15618307*
> You know as much as I do.. they might give us 2 seater jets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the 2 seater jets weren't on Wake Island doesn't mean it's impossible to put them in there


I highly doubt we will see 2 seater jets as they left all the fighter bombers out of BF3 (Su-34 / Su-30 / F-15).

Also, the f-35 is a single seater IRL.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15618481*
> I highly doubt we will see 2 seater jets as they left all the fighter bombers out of BF3 (Su-34 / Su-30 / F-15).
> 
> Also, the f-35 is a single seater IRL.


Don't have to tell me Higgins you know I know lol. There's still a chance.. who knows. Just because they didn't announce the jets doesn't mean they can't put some dumb skin (easy) and put bombs on it.. plus 2 seater jets already exist in campaign anyway







maybe they will bring them back in the future as a surprise


----------



## oomalikoo

why isnt the sniper one shot kill in hardcore?


----------



## Herophobic

I question the same.


----------



## BreakDown

i have a strange issue.

I own a razer mamba, and ive mapped "scroll down" to the letter M.

sometimes when i scroll down it will open up the map, other times, it wont, but this only happens in BF3, i never had a problem with it on BC2.

(if i use the M key it will work just fine)

how could i solve this? if at all.


----------



## surfbumb

if you guys haven't seen it yet...some back to karkand footage...looks like classic bf.

karkand:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZz0ygyZ0A&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

gulf of oman:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YZxZ5bq74Hg


----------



## Ryder-182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15608109*
> I've been recently having issue with my "First game" of the day loading up and then it just sits there and doesn't switch to the in game and then windows gripes "BF3 has stopped working" and I have to try it again and it then it loads the second time round. Of course, after all this is done, the server I wanted to get into is full so I have to find another one.
> 
> And now for some reason, im just plain getting an entire game lock up for no good reason, my CPU and GPU dump everything and I have to CTRL ALT DEL back to windows to get out of frozen game.
> 
> I swear, the more they fix, the more they break. Can't wait for Skyrim so I can take a break from all this


I'm having this more now than before the browser update.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

It would be pretty sick if they bring a 2nd seat as a spec unlock, lol. The pilot would have to give up their first spec to choose "gunner seat" and then the gunner can choose their 3 specs for laser guided missiles/flares/bombs/etc.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb;15619097*
> if you guys haven't seen it yet...some back to karkand footage...looks like classic bf.
> 
> karkand:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZz0ygyZ0A&feature=player_embedded
> 
> gulf of oman:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YZxZ5bq74Hg


I am hoping that there are more than three points for the PC version.

A little refresher on Karkand:

16 player map: 3 points









32 player map: 6 points









64 player map: 8 points









Looks like we're getting a 16 player map guys.


----------



## Shaded War

How do I change the Stab button to MMB? When I try to bind a key to the mouse it doesnt work. I spent about 5 minutes trying to change it.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15619589*
> I am hoping that there are more than three points for the PC version.
> 
> A little refresher on Karkand:
> 
> 16 player map: 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 player map: 6 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player map: 8 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're getting a 16 player map guys.


On the initial trailer, there were 7 points.

I think Karkand was said to be in-between the 32 and 64 player BF2 Karkand.


----------



## xisintheend

Man... I was so against all the people that were skeptical about battlelog and origin.. but now this game has taken a dramatic turn down because of those two for me. Practically can't even open the game and play it from all of the crashing and origin has started doing. The game worked fine in the beginning and now can't even open the darn thing. The last thing I want to do when I come home from working a 12 hour day is to spend 2 hours trouble shooting. I might have to pack the bags and wait for a dramatic fix or overhaul :/


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War;15619742*
> How do I change the Stab button to MMB? When I try to bind a key to the mouse it doesnt work. I spent about 5 minutes trying to change it.


Try your mouse' software.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend;15619800*
> Man... I was so against all the people that were skeptical about battlelog and origin.. but now this game has taken a dramatic turn down because of those two for me. Practically can't even open the game and play it from all of the crashing and origin has started doing. The game worked fine in the beginning and now can't even open the darn thing. The last thing I want to do when I come home from working a 12 hour day is to spend 2 hours trouble shooting. I might have to pack the bags and wait for a dramatic fix or overhaul :/


Origin never crashes for me (Don't think it has ever crashed) your Battlelog plugin / browser is probably broken as I don't have any problems with that too, at all.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Okay I have to ask: Is it just me or is the grenade velocity like throwing a scrunched up ball of paper?


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15619589*
> I am hoping that there are more than three points for the PC version.
> 
> A little refresher on Karkand:
> 
> 16 player map: 3 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 player map: 6 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player map: 8 points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we're getting a 16 player map guys.


That was PS3 footage, you can tell by the "square" to enable certain things.


----------



## Eyedea

That karkand vid makes me cringe. Not the map, but the console aim lol. It takes him 2 clips to kill a static player Oo


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006;15619950*
> That was PS3 footage, you can tell by the "square" to enable certain things.


I know its PS3 footage, just saying it would be crime if we got "back to karkand" with only 3 puny points.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *surfbumb;15619097*
> if you guys haven't seen it yet...some back to karkand footage...looks like classic bf.
> 
> karkand:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiZz0ygyZ0A&feature=player_embedded
> 
> gulf of oman:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZxZ5bq74Hg


Nice, one minute into that Karkand video reminded me of this parody where the commander gets blown up during the interview:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGqy-1cfqeI[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbfQDF7gqF4[/ame]

Describes snipers perfectly







I want my mommy!! First one to a plane gets TKd.


----------



## vrdubin6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz;15619894*
> Okay I have to ask: Is it just me or is the grenade velocity like throwing a scrunched up ball of paper?


Spot on.


----------



## ikem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15617359*
> Support player + M60?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marry me?


Metro + Good support + M60 = awesome

i cant wait until i get my MG36 <3









[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-XGu3ZuKsY[/ame]


----------



## PARTON

Anyone hit a sniper on a roof ledge with an rpg from the ground?

The two times I've done it the guy has launched end over end waaay in the sky. I love it.


----------



## Lune

I use M60, it's epic







I barely ever play support tho ;o just leveled it up to have it. So far 1000 resupplies


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


Anyone hit a sniper on a roof ledge with an rpg from the ground?

The two times I've done it the guy has launched end over end waaay in the sky. I love it.


My favorite roof kill was when my buddy went up to the roof to clear out some guys, I was standing indoors downstairs and bodies just started hitting the pavement in front of me, it was glorious.


----------



## snoball

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


Anyone hit a sniper on a roof ledge with an rpg from the ground?

The two times I've done it the guy has launched end over end waaay in the sky. I love it.



Do it with frag round shotty, they go up like a rocket.


----------



## dakluck

Anyone have terrible rubber band lag recently?

I have played to level 33 without it, and now all of the sudden when MW3 comes out I get bad lag, although many of the servers have low headcounts, plus its the middle of a Tuesday.

Anyone having troubles?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PARTON*


Anyone hit a sniper on a roof ledge with an rpg from the ground?

The two times I've done it the guy has launched end over end waaay in the sky. I love it.


Yah I blew a guy off a roof once it was awesome.


----------



## unit_86

I have a little story to tell thought you guys would agree.
My gaming started out on a ps3 with cod never new about pc gaming really i was always a cod fanboy.
I built my first pc at the begining of the year for black ops and loved it life was good i got bfbc2 and not a fan at all, so bo treated me well.
Then BF3 beta came out thought i'd give it a go well being a cod boy jumping straight in i was getting owned massive absolutely hated it but had nothing else to play so i stuck with it. 
After getting level 24 in the beta i was a huge fan so i bought bf3.
Been playing bf since launch currently lvel 22 with 20 hrs on it then cod released logged in and i thought id gone back about ten yrs in time wow i played one match and i regret wasting my money and i want the 16 gig DL and the 10min of my life back.
BF3 has converted me in a huge way its so amazing even with a few little bugs which they are fixing as we speak. 
I have been reading this thread for a long time now and for those who are whining about the game all i need to say is go play MW3 and you will get over origin and all the bugs and appreciate just what we have..
Love this game..
My 2 cents


----------



## kcuestag

This game is so damn unstable....

I just got like 3 hard lock-ups (whole system freeze) within 10 minutes while playing Battlefield 3, this is really starting to annoy me....


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This game is so damn unstable....

I just got like 3 hard lock-ups (whole system freeze) within 10 minutes while playing Battlefield 3, this is really starting to annoy me....










That sounds like a hardware issue... not BF3.


----------



## tango bango

As I get perks for the vehicles,how do I implement them.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This game is so damn unstable....

I just got like 3 hard lock-ups (whole system freeze) within 10 minutes while playing Battlefield 3, this is really starting to annoy me....










had the same problem until i bumped my gpu voltage. bf3 is probably pushing your system to the max, you need more power and higher voltages.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


That sounds like a hardware issue... not BF3.


I doubt that, half of my clan are having same issues with completely different systems and not overclocked.

It is most likely to be because of Punkbuster.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *naizarak*


had the same problem until i bumped my gpu voltage. bf3 is probably pushing your system to the max, you need more power and higher voltages.


I'm on stock.


----------



## Lune

Quote:



Originally Posted by *98uk*


That sounds like a hardware issue... not BF3.


Yeah exactly. I had those... just reinstalled my entire Windows because I hate dealing with random stuff like that. Now it's all good up and running except this BF3 exe has stopped working randomness every time I try to join a server (Some of them) some work just fine.


----------



## kcuestag

By the way, these whole computer lock ups have just happened today for the first time, I did not change or touch anything.

Normally I just get the "Battlefield 3 stopped working" errors like most of us here.


----------



## Ryanb213

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I doubt that, half of my clan are having same issues with completely different systems and not overclocked.

It is most likely to be because of Punkbuster.

I'm on stock.










Why would it be because of punkbuster?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryanb213*


Why would it be because of punkbuster?


It's not the first time Punkbuster causes a game to hard lock up, good examples can be found in Battlefield 2 and Battlfield: Bad Company 2.


----------



## redalert

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tango bango*


As I get perks for the vehicles,how do I implement them.


You have to click on the customize tab then pick Land or Air Vehicles


----------



## jacobrjett

Modern warfare has 9 million pre-orders...

Battlefield 3 got OWNED. Its sad that they had to declare war on Call of Duty...

They possibly could have done it, if they put their game on steam and didnt have origin... Although most of the sales are on console so maybe it would not have made a difference.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Modern warfare has 9 million pre-orders...

Battlefield 3 got OWNED. Its sad that they had to declare war on Call of Duty...

They possibly could have done it, if they put their game on steam and didnt have origin... Although most of the sales are on console so maybe it would not have made a difference.


It's a shame that BF3 (the better game in a lot of ways) hasn't outsold COD. The 12 year old fan base for COD is very strong though. I think 6 million of those pre-orders were for kids aged between 12 - 15 who only buy COD because it's COD.


----------



## rubicsphere

I don't know what's going on with other people but I have not crashed in about a week. Knocks on wood


----------



## jacobrjett

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


It's a shame that BF3 (the better game in a lot of ways) hasn't outsold COD. The 12 year old fan base for COD is very strong though. I think 6 million of those pre-orders were for kids aged between 12 - 15 who only buy COD because it's COD.


Tis sad that DICE put so much effort into their game and "declared war". If they had of just kept their mouths shut, they wouldn't have embarrassed themselfs with battlefield 3...

Yeah battlefield 3 is a terrific game, however they lost when it comes to sales...


----------



## crashoran

Anybody remember Desert Combat when you would drop a mortar inside of the C-130 transport, and the entire plane would explode, good times man


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


This game is so damn unstable....

I just got like 3 hard lock-ups (whole system freeze) within 10 minutes while playing Battlefield 3, this is really starting to annoy me....










I've had plenty of crashes and the game freezing needing to be killed with the task manager. But never had the whole system lock up.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks like i'm getting MW3 anyways. I own BF3 and i love it so much too. I sorta don't wanna waste 60 bucks on MW3 but i realized i have a Best Buy 10 bucks gift card. I could always use it there and save more money or just wait and use it as a pre-order for Batman lol. Meh. Wish the DLC for BF3 was here right now.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*


It's a shame that BF3 (the better game in a lot of ways) hasn't outsold COD. The 12 year old fan base for COD is very strong though. I think 6 million of those pre-orders were for kids aged between 12 - 15 who only buy COD because it's COD.


The majority of gamers know that MW3 is basically a copy/paste version of MW2, with some new maps and other features. Just because Infinity Ward can manipulate the masses into basically buying the same product again doesn't make them a successful company IMO. They're just after money.

I never had as much fun with CoD games as I have with all the BF games. And that's what matters.


----------



## crashoran

You Tube


----------



## Dr.m0x

I already knew mw3 would outsell bf3. Unfortunately the CoD brand is really strong even if the product is inferior. Mw3 is noob. Noob kids love it because it doesn't require the player to have the skill to account for bullet drop. Any noob kid can snipe successfully in that game. Noob kids love it because it doesn't require teamwork. You just run around like a headless chicken mashing the trigger button. In bf3 you work as a team or loose, you move from cover to cover and look before you leap otherwise you die.

Yeah we are having quite few technical problems but ours is a new and very powerful engine, while mw3 is a very old and therefore very stable engine.

Still i'm not buying mw3 because its totally unoriginal. The multiplayer hasn't changed much in years apart from different weapons and perks, and it felt like nothing more than a rip off version of counter strike from the beginning.

The only thing resembling the online play of battlefield are other battlefield games.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## furmark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I've had plenty of crashes and the game freezing needing to be killed with the task manager. But never had the whole system lock up.


im having driver issues i should probly roll back to 11.9 but im abit lazy .


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Modern warfare has 9 million pre-orders...

Battlefield 3 got OWNED. Its sad that they had to declare war on Call of Duty...

They possibly could have done it, if they put their game on steam and didnt have origin... Although most of the sales are on console so maybe it would not have made a difference.


No, there is no way anything can beat CoD at this point. The fact that EA/DICE even tried with BF3 was a HUGE red flag, and very evident coming from BF2.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5dsOn06w1s


If only DICE would of seen this a year ago and not tried so hard to be a CoD console ripoff BF3 would be so much more amazing. They got the graphics down, now get the Battlefield part right. Guess we should of known since DICE has been making nothing but console games since 2007 they've forgotten what makes a true Battlefield PC game work.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


If only DICE would of seen this a year ago and not tried so hard to be a CoD console ripoff BF3 would be so much more amazing. They got the graphics down, now get the Battlefield part right. Guess we should of known since DICE has been making nothing but console games since 2007 they've forgotten what make a true Battlefield PC game work.


Did you even watch the video?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


Did you even watch the video?


Yeah, it's MW3 being an exact clone of MW2 with CoD4 buildings? I don't get why DICE tried so hard to cater to the CoD crowd to increase sales numbers at the expense of a true Battlefield experience. We could of had a real sequel to 1942/BF2 if they hadn't.


----------



## QSS-5

is the servers down?


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yeah, it's MW3 being an exact clone of MW2 with CoD4 buildings? I don't get why DICE tried so hard to cater to the CoD crowd to increase sales numbers at the expense of a true Battlefield experience. We could of had a real sequel to 1942/BF2 if they hadn't.


True its not what it could have been but its still all I'll be playing for the next couple of months at least

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## crashoran

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Yeah, it's MW3 being an exact clone of MW2 with CoD4 buildings? I don't get why DICE tried so hard to cater to the CoD crowd to increase sales numbers at the expense of a true Battlefield experience. We could of had a real sequel to 1942/BF2 if they hadn't.


What do you mean? I don't see how them putting the game on consoles made any difference.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


True its not what it could have been but its still all I'll be playing for the next couple of months at least

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


I played BC2 from its beta up until the BF3 alpha. It was fun, but it was clearly aimed at the CQ CoD type players which was ok because it was different series from the straight Battlefield games. Battlefield 3 ended up being BC2.5 with a few cues taken from BF2 instead of the other way around.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


What do you mean? I don't see how them putting the game on consoles made any difference.


Play BF2 and 2142, then BC2, and finally BF3. Then come back and tell me which one BF3 is more like.

In BF2, there were different ways to get to each flag allowing soldiers to bypass the main battle front and infiltrate other flags. Also, the flags weren't placed a measly 200m apart and usually required transport to get from one to another. Many of BF3 maps have the kill funnel syndrome that plagued every BC2 map, and the ones that aren't have the flags all mashed together.

Its not like we're going to be getting anything different in the future, because they sold more than any other Battlefield game with what they're doing, but that doesn't excuse the fact that BF3 is the sequel of BF2 in name but not in spirit.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crashoran*


What do you mean? I don't see how them putting the game on consoles made any difference.


It's not the fact that they put BF3 on consoles, it's that consoles were the lead platform(as evident from the UI, controls, lack of ingame map, etc) and that they made CoD style maps where you have ONE choke-point coming out from your base. Even the maps that allow you to fly around really far(Caspian,Kharg,Firestorm,Canals) have flags that are so close together while the rest of the maps are blatant 24player rush maps. Then throw in lack of in-game VOIP, proper squad management, functional comma rose, low jet ceiling and their worst chopper mechanics yet, what more needs to be said?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacobrjett*


Tis sad that DICE put so much effort into their game and "declared war". If they had of just kept their mouths shut, they wouldn't have embarrassed themselfs with battlefield 3...

Yeah battlefield 3 is a terrific game, however they lost when it comes to sales...


Unless you're CEO of the company who cares about sales? If sales = greatness Justin Bieber would be as good as The Rolling Stones.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Unless you're CEO of the company who cares about sales? If sales = greatness Justin Bieber would be as good as The Rolling Stones.


Just wanted to drop by and say if anyone that knows anything about music ever actually compares Justin Bieber to The Rolling Stone I am going on a killing spree.









That is all







bai thread


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


Just wanted to drop by and say if anyone that knows anything about music ever actually compares Justin Bieber to The Rolling Stone I am going on a killing spree.









That is all







bai thread


You got Beiber fever?


----------



## Cotton

Quote: 
  Unless you're CEO of the company who cares about sales? If sales = greatness Justin Bieber would be as good as The Rolling Stones.  
Hes made some great stuff but hes also had some abortions, Jagger that is.

  
 You Tube  



 

I rest my case.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evensen007*


One thing that has been bugging me with this game for the last week or so is the fact that if you hop into a game and end up on a terrible team, you will continue to lose and be on the terrible team unless you switch servers. It's always like this and you will go 10+rounds of losing unless you bail or are lucky enough to switch teams (worked for me once) during the game. It would be nice if the server auto-balanced non-party bound players from one side to the other. I understand not wanting to split up a team that has joined together, but come on. When one side is dominating so bad and it goes on like that for over an hour, it gets old.


That is a very good point. They need to set it so every map change everyone gets randomly put on a team. Getting 10+ losses in a row really gets annoying when you have a bunch of newbs on your team.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Would you tools quit making more work for the mods. Stay on topic.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## james8

^lol!


----------



## Herophobic

Origin crashed only once for me and it was while I was doing several things on it rapidly. But here comes bf3 adding up with over 50 crashes








Though, let me knock on wood and say I passed a day without the "crash on first launch" but I didn't play much today.

By the way, since yesterday my bf3 is starting in windowed mode(this might be the reason I didn't get "first launch crashes") even though I didn't change that and I checked again, it's on full screen?! Anyone else noticed this?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *QSS-5*


is the servers down?


No, they are not.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It's not the first time Punkbuster causes a game to hard lock up, good examples can be found in Battlefield 2 and Battlfield: Bad Company 2.


With the added bonus of rarely catching cheaters...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran;15622869*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5dsOn06w1s


Dice has reused some buildings also from BC2.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15623287*
> I played BC2 from its beta up until the BF3 alpha. It was fun, but it was clearly aimed at the CQ CoD type players which was ok because it was different series from the straight Battlefield games. Battlefield 3 ended up being BC2.5 with a few cues taken from BF2 instead of the other way around.
> 
> Play BF2 and 2142, then BC2, and finally BF3. Then come back and tell me which one BF3 is more like.
> 
> In BF2, there were different ways to get to each flag allowing soldiers to bypass the main battle front and infiltrate other flags. Also, the flags weren't placed a measly 200m apart and usually required transport to get from one to another. Many of BF3 maps have the kill funnel syndrome that plagued every BC2 map, and the ones that aren't have the flags all mashed together.
> 
> Its not like we're going to be getting anything different in the future, because they sold more than any other Battlefield game with what they're doing, but that doesn't excuse the fact that BF3 is the sequel of BF2 in name but not in spirit.


Yeah some flags are too close. I always go for flags that are farther apart. It sad because people mostly go the the flag in the middle of the map and the ones in the side just sleep there.


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

I found the flashlight that all the soldiers in Battlefield 3 use

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek&feature=feedrec_grec_index[/ame]


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROX1MI7Y;15625077*
> I found the flashlight that all the soldiers in Battlefield 3 use
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek&feature=feedrec_grec_index


lol.

the flashlights are a bit ridiculous. i mean, the surefires we used WERE bright... but they wouldn't completely white out someone's vision at 20 feet away.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz;15625166*
> lol.
> 
> the flashlights are a bit ridiculous. i mean, the surefires we used WERE bright... but they wouldn't completely white out someone's vision at 20 feet away.


That 500 LED flashlight is pretty weak for how huge it is. Still only about 1/5 the brightness of a BF3 flashlight which is that bright during the daytime lol.


----------



## snow cakes

dam


----------



## EVILNOK

I was playing a 1k ticket conquest on CB a minute ago. I got bored and decided to play recon for a minute. Scoped up just out of RU spawn and I see a sniper setting up at antenae. I got him with a headshot on my 2nd try @ 679 meters using the SV98. I thought the range on it was shorter than that.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Stole an SV98 today (haven't touched Recon yet, presently maxing Engineer).

I can defend Train Yard in Canals like a boss, but I ran out of ammo. Ended up with a 20-kill streak and topped the charts before I was stopped. It was crazy. I think I got 8-10 kills from the SV98 alone (the dude I stole it from had a good number of upgrades).

All I can say is that once I level one of the pump-action shotties and put an ACOG/slugs on it, I will be going nuts.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose;15622708*
> It's a shame that BF3 (the better game in a lot of ways) hasn't outsold COD. The 12 year old fan base for COD is very strong though. I think 6 million of those pre-orders were for kids aged between 12 - 15 who only buy COD because it's COD.


Oh I don't know. This morning in all 4 of my college classes the male population consisted of red eyed and yawning people that stayed up all night after the midnight release of MW3.
When asked if they had played any BF3 while waiting for MW3 only 2 or 3 even had an idea of what I was talking about lol.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

The part that is truly disgusting isnt that activision/Infinity Ward have the nerve to charge $60 for minimum effort or the outrageous cost of marketing to cover up the low cost of development, Its the clear biased reviews geared to sell the Call of Duty brand. The fact that there are no journalists with any integrity to give this game an average score because thats all it deserves.

Makes developers like Dice who actually put in a tremendous amount of work start to question the amount of effort and maybe stop creating true master-pieces such as Battlefield 1-3. Shame on anyone who buys Modern Warfare 3 for its full price knowing full well its the same damn game...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15626358*
> The part that is truly disgusting isnt that activision/Infinity Ward have the nerve to charge $60 for minimum effort or the outrageous cost of marketing to cover up the low cost of development, Its the clear biased reviews geared to sell the Call of Duty brand. The fact that there are no journalists with any integrity to give this game an average score because thats all it deserves.
> 
> Makes developers like Dice who actually put in a tremendous amount of work start to question the amount of effort and maybe stop creating true master-pieces such as Battlefield 1-3. Shame on anyone who buys Modern Warfare 3 for its full price knowing full well its the same damn game...


Right this second you are actually paying $60 for MW3 which is currently less of a game than even MW2 because the textures are quite a bit more horrible than MW2's. I don't understand how it could have gone This badly.
I'm in a bit of disbelief that a company like Activision could ship a game like this. It's not even a different game at ALL besides a bit of useless addons that make the game more broken than it already is.


----------



## nawon72

Anyone know if you can activate your BF3 product key on multiple origin accounts?

I made a dummy account to test this, and after i entered the product key, it took a few seconds to load(check the key im guessing), and a screen showed up showing that i was activating BF3 limited edition. But i didn't want to press next and use up the product key, so i clicked back, then exited.

I can provide screenshots in 2h if anyone wants to see what i'm talking about. Also, my date purchased, and product code disappeared:


----------



## Weasel555

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1446106-bf3-mouse-binds-possible-issue-fix.html

This worked for me on a logitech mx-518, hope it helps someone else!


----------



## Smackover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15626968*
> Anyone know if you can activate your BF3 product key on multiple origin accounts?
> 
> I made a dummy account to test this, and after i entered the product key, it took a few seconds to load(check the key im guessing), and a screen showed up showing that i was activating BF3 limited edition. But i didn't want to press next and use up the product key, so i clicked back, then exited.
> 
> I can provide screenshots in 2h if anyone wants to see what i'm talking about.


Nope, it will tell you the code is already in use.

What's the notice I see on the platoons wall about re-applying or something? I've been in the platoon since the beginning. What do I need to do to stay in?


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smackover;15627004*
> Nope, it will tell you the code is already in use.


So after i click "next", it will then check the key again, and tell me it has been used? Whats with checking the key twice? Also, check the screenshot in my previous post and tell me if it's like that for you.


----------



## Smackover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;15627065*
> So after i click "next", it will then check the key again, and tell me it has been used? Whats with checking the key twice? Also, check the screenshot in my previous post and tell me if it's like that for you.


It checks to make sure the key is a valid length and a valid string. It doesn't check to see if it was used until you try to activate it.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Has anyone started to notice the Aim-Botting in BF3 ??? I was on a couple of different servers today and one had this guy when I joined people where typing away that he was hacking... I already have maxed Jet and was flying and this guy was in the Helio and 1 shot killed me twice...

I was pissed, thinking here we go with this again another great MP game getting trashed and it's only been out a couple of weeks...

I think the way I could tell something was not right was when I was killed my plane had no damage at all and I got to watch it fly away after I was killed... I have everything for the Jet and did not even get a missile lock sound and on the second time I saw the Heilo up I was hitting my fire suppression button on my joystick and again no radar warning and I was using the last unlock radar and one shot and saw my jet fly away again...

Anyone else notice stuff like this starting ???


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smackover;15627322*
> It checks to make sure the key is a valid length and a valid string. It doesn't check to see if it was used until you try to activate it.


Thanks for the info.

Does your Origin show the date purchased and product key? I know mine used to. Im referring to this:


----------



## unit_86

FYI
MW3 on steam in Australia is $99


----------



## xisintheend

I'm sick of trying to fix this game for 7 days and 2 hours a night to play it for 1 hour a week. MW3 purchased. Beta played fine, everything fine for a first few days before all hell broke loose. Yes I'll pay $60 for a peace of mind rather than a piece of $$$$!


----------



## SimplyTheBest

WEll maybe u should stop complaining as obviously YOU have issues, Not Battlefield 3 as I have never had issues since the beta.


----------



## sterik01

bf3 has crashed atleast 7 times today. ***. especially when i have a good score. =[


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest;15627966*
> WEll maybe u should stop complaining as obviously YOU have issues, Not Battlefield 3 as I have never had issues since the beta.


Honestly maybe you should read the bf3 forums ALOT of us are having this issue not just him. I am also having the issue of constant crashing and have done everything possible to try and make it stop to no avail. So we have to wait for them to patch it and its been a while now since the game is out. We with the crashing issues have waited and it gets tiresome IMO!


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

I never have an issue unless the server goes offline. I've been finding a lot of my friends issues point to ****ty anti-viruses. I don't use a AV or firewall so that could be one reason I don't have issues. Besides that the only thing for me to fix is the flickering on some maps


----------



## ilam3d

It's really sad when a game is so buggy that after playing 2 hours straight i told my friend. Oh wow bro, no crashes today. And then right there, crash.

Lol.

Anyways, i did get BF3, but i regret not waiting a few months. The game is definitely a console game with PC graphics, there are too many aspects that give it away, and i don't think it's a continuation of BF2, i'd say it's an insult.

There's so much stuff that needs fixing in that game that we could still be playing the beta.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend;15627825*
> MW3 purchased. Yes I'll pay $60 for a peace of mind rather than a piece of $$$$!


well I hope you are ready for even hotter hell as that game is even less stable


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n;15608142*
> Gimme your origin name so I can block from ever having to play with you


Oh please, I don't want to noobing up my servers anyway. Just stick your server filter to exclude conquest large with punk-buster and decent ping. BTW , you might wanna avoid the OCN server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;15608390*
> What's your origin name so I can block you? Go learn to fly on your own time.
> 
> Agreed. Go learn to fly on non-ranked servers.


My sentiments exactly. Quit ruining the game for everyone else just because you suck at it AND are too greedy to give up your 10 SPM or less that you're likely to actually get while flying as a noob anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15623287*
> I played BC2 from its beta up until the BF3 alpha. It was fun, but it was clearly aimed at the CQ CoD type players which was ok because it was different series from the straight Battlefield games. Battlefield 3 ended up being BC2.5 with a few cues taken from BF2 instead of the other way around.
> 
> Play BF2 and 2142, then BC2, and finally BF3. Then come back and tell me which one BF3 is more like.
> 
> In BF2, there were different ways to get to each flag allowing soldiers to bypass the main battle front and infiltrate other flags. Also, the flags weren't placed a measly 200m apart and usually required transport to get from one to another. Many of BF3 maps have the kill funnel syndrome that plagued every BC2 map, and the ones that aren't have the flags all mashed together.
> 
> Its not like we're going to be getting anything different in the future, because they sold more than any other Battlefield game with what they're doing, but that doesn't excuse the fact that BF3 is the sequel of BF2 in name but not in spirit.


OMG, finally, someone who understands!


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilam3d;15628443*
> It's really sad when a game is so buggy that after playing 2 hours straight i told my friend. Oh wow bro, no crashes today. And then right there, crash.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Anyways, i did get BF3, but i regret not waiting a few months. The game is definitely a console game with PC graphics, there are too many aspects that give it away, and i don't think it's a continuation of BF2, i'd say it's an insult.
> 
> There's so much stuff that needs fixing in that game that we could still be playing the beta.


How could you possible make a statement "_i don't think it's a continuation of BF2, i'd say it's an insult_."

Are you kidding me ??? I own and have played every single BF since 1942 and BF3 is a much improved continuation of BF2, the maps are bigger, the Tanks, Jet's & Heilo's are much more realistic, the weapons have more kick (as they should)...

This is exactly the continuation of BF2 but better in alot of ways...

Also I remember waiting on the patches for BF2 forever, matter of fact I remember how buggie BF2 was until patch 1.50 finally came out which was what 2 years after the game dropped ???

Some people are way to forgetful...


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15629226*
> How could you possible make a statement "_i don't think it's a continuation of BF2, i'd say it's an insult_."
> 
> Are you kidding me ??? I own and have played every single BF since 1942 and BF3 is a much improved continuation of BF2, the maps are bigger, the Tanks, Jet's & Heilo's are much more realistic, the weapons have more kick (as they should)...
> 
> This is exactly the continuation of BF2 but better in alot of ways...
> 
> Also I remember waiting on the patches for BF2 forever, matter of fact I remember how buggie BF2 was until patch 1.50 finally came out which was what 2 years after the game dropped ???
> 
> Some people are way to forgetful...


You think the BF3 maps are larger then BF2? You must have a 12" you know what as well eh? haha


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit;15629226*
> How could you possible make a statement "_i don't think it's a continuation of BF2, i'd say it's an insult_."
> 
> Are you kidding me ??? I own and have played every single BF since 1942 and BF3 is a much improved continuation of B*C*2, the maps are bigger, the Tanks, Jet's & Heilo's are much *slightly* more realistic, the weapons *Pistols* have more kick (as they should)...
> 
> This is exactly the continuation of B*C*2 but better in alot of ways...
> 
> Also I remember waiting on the patches for BF2 forever, matter of fact I remember how buggie BF2 was until patch 1.50 finally came out which was what 2 years after the game dropped ???
> 
> Some people are *I am* way to forgetful...


Fixed it for yuh buddy.

Too bad the maps are still smaller then B*F*2, the guns all handle like BBs, anything that flys handles like a large brick tied to a series of helium filled balloons, and it's buggier than an anthill. At least I could PLAY the other games.

PS - The "horrible terrible bugs" that got removed in 1.5? That was mostly a nerf patch, not a bug fix. And all the things they nerfed - get ready for this - are now back in BF3. Woohoo Bunny Hopping and Dolphin Diving in glorious Frostbite 2.0 graphics!


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;15629381*
> Fixed it for yuh buddy.
> 
> Too bad the maps are still smaller then B*F*2, the guns all handle like BBs, anything that flys handles like a large brick tied to a series of helium filled balloons, and it's buggier than an anthill. At least I could PLAY the other games.
> 
> PS - The "horrible terrible bugs" that got removed in 1.5? That was mostly a nerf patch, not a bug fix. And all the things they nerfed - get ready for this - are now back in BF3. Woohoo Bunny Hopping and Dolphin Diving in glorious Frostbite 2.0 graphics!


I will say this, when I was in the US Military, one of the first things you are taught in Boot Camp the DI's call the M16's pea-shooters and *TRUST ME* on this pal, in real combat they are, and a M60 in real life kicks like a mule... As for everything else in your post, all I see complaining, but you still fail to mention anything about how long it took to get the patches out... I remember even 1.41 was what about year or so out...

As for the realism in the Tank's, & Helio's are on the money, and since I only flew in transport aircraft I cannot vouch for the Jet's personally, but a buddy of mine mentioned to me that it looked to him like a sim he used when was in the Air Force, so I will trust what I know *FOR FACT* versus what your opinion is...

Again some people are way too forgetful...


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Seriously all the people complaining are A. Idiots B. Spoiled kids who can never be pleased C. Have issues prob due to lots of porn and illegal music downloading.

Its sad because I can easily say this is the best MP FPS shooter ever made and a lot of people will agree but there can never be something that is universally accepted because in this world people all think they are entitled and special but let me tell u, Ur not special and ur not entitled to anything. If you dont like something. Say something constructive or SHUT UP!


----------



## frankth3frizz

the little server side fixes they have made my game smooth as butter. I still get the usual white,green and red flashes on my screen but nothing bad to ruin my gameplay. I waited like 4 days for everything to be sorted and it seems like it has been sorted.


----------



## CallsignVega

I notice more and more assault class are relying on that n00b tube 320 weapon. Jeez..


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega;15630071*
> I notice more and more assault class are relying on that n00b tube 320 weapon. Jeez..


I'm guilty. Just be glad it isnt worse. the splash damadge area on them isnt very good, so you generally have to hit people dead on to kill them...........


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*


I will say this, when I was in the US Military, one of the first things you are taught in Boot Camp the DI's call the M16's pea-shooters and *TRUST ME* on this pal, in real combat they are, and a M60 in real life kicks like a mule... As for everything else in your post, all I see complaining, but you still fail to mention anything about how long it took to get the patches out... I remember even 1.41 was what about year or so out...

As for the realism in the Tank's, & Helio's are on the money, and since I only flew in transport aircraft I cannot vouch for the Jet's personally, but a buddy of mine mentioned to me that it looked to him like a sim he used when was in the Air Force, so I will trust what I know *FOR FACT* versus what your opinion is...

Again some people are way too forgetful...


That's nice. I'm pretty sure you didn't get shot in the face and get revived by shock paddles while you were in the military so you cant vouch for that either? Realistic!

BF2 had a far weaker m16 than BF3 does, I'm referring to the guns as a whole having terrible ballistics. Did you load your magazines with nothing but tracers and rubber slugs? Cause the marines in BF3 sure do.

If your buddy was using a jet sim where the jets traveled consistantly at 300mph or lower, at under 200 meters altitude, and were able to fully stop in mid air, without stalling, turn backwards, and start slowly sliding to the side in order to shoot someone, and then suddenly burst to full speed and fly off, it was either a very poor harrier/VTOL game on the game boy advanced, or he is remembering things funny. Did his simulation also cover landing a fighter jet at top speeds on a rocky mountain side with no landing gear? Mmk then.

And yeah, what is your point that it took a long time to make BF2 truely balanced? BF3 will surely take just as long if it EVER gets fixed, *THAT IS NOT THE POINT.* BF2, despite a few balance and gameplay issues, was always PLAYABLE. The vast majority of PC users cant even play BF2 consistently do to game crashes, origin failures, battlelog disconects... I shouldn't have to play 8 rounds to get my stats tracked in one of them.

As YOU fail to follow up on how ANY of this is an improvement over BF2. As I said, everything that you hold so dear about the BF2 patches was done away with in BF3. The maps are SMALLER, not larger, where did you get that idea? It's a step up from BC2, but it only improves on BF2 in terms of graphics.

I guess some people really ARE too forgetful.

PS - Did they let you keep your cold-fusion-powered rail mounted tactical-mini-sun flashlight? What would it cost to take it off your hands? You know, short of shooting you with a m16 pea shooter until you give it to me out of annoyance.


----------



## T3beatz

It's crazy how empty the BF3 servers are...

What people fail to realize, some people just don't want real... that's what they deal with every day, so they play games to get away from it. Even though COD is not a better game then BF3 (IMO), people like it because it fills that void. Its a decent shooter, a ton of people play it, and they have gotten used to it. As you see, its not always about the graphics in games... its the fun factor, and when it all boils down it seems people are having fun playing COD.

Think about it, people know that the graphics haven't changed, and that lots of things have been CTRL V'd from game to game in the COD series, but they keep coming back for more. I'll go buy COD 4 when it goes on sale for like 30 bucks or if a friend gives it to me, but I'm not gonna rush to go get it.

BF3 is like a great singer that took to long of a break in between albums... it's hard to keep a following or make a comeback when you drop off the map for a long period of time.

*ohh, and I agree with ya Zero4549... BF3 has only stepped its game up from bf2 with Graphics and physics... as far as options, and whatnot they took a step back.*


----------



## renji1337

add me on battlelog.

name is balthalzar


----------



## Darren9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


I'm guilty. Just be glad it isnt worse. the splash damadge area on them isnt very good, so you generally have to hit people dead on to kill them...........


Me too, it's just fun taking walls down along with the people behind them. I also fire out a lot of smoke in rush games.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;15630132*
> That's nice. I'm pretty sure you didn't get shot in the face and get revived by shock paddles while you were in the military so you cant vouch for that either? Realistic!
> 
> BF2 had a far weaker m16 than BF3 does, I'm referring to the guns as a whole having terrible ballistics. Did you load your magazines with nothing but tracers and rubber slugs? Cause the marines in BF3 sure do.
> 
> If your buddy was using a jet sim where the jets traveled consistantly at 300mph or lower, at under 200 meters altitude, and were able to fully stop in mid air, without stalling, turn backwards, and start slowly sliding to the side in order to shoot someone, and then suddenly burst to full speed and fly off, it was either a very poor harrier/VTOL game on the game boy advanced, or he is remembering things funny. Did his simulation also cover landing a fighter jet at top speeds on a rocky mountain side with no landing gear? Mmk then.
> 
> And yeah, what is your point that it took a long time to make BF2 truely balanced? BF3 will surely take just as long if it EVER gets fixed, *THAT IS NOT THE POINT.* BF2, despite a few balance and gameplay issues, was always PLAYABLE. The vast majority of PC users cant even play BF2 consistently do to game crashes, origin failures, battlelog disconects... I shouldn't have to play 8 rounds to get my stats tracked in one of them.
> 
> As YOU fail to follow up on how ANY of this is an improvement over BF2. As I said, everything that you hold so dear about the BF2 patches was done away with in BF3. The maps are SMALLER, not larger, where did you get that idea? It's a step up from BC2, but it only improves on BF2 in terms of graphics.
> 
> I guess some people really ARE too forgetful.
> 
> PS - Did they let you keep your cold-fusion-powered rail mounted tactical-mini-sun flashlight? What would it cost to take it off your hands? You know, short of shooting you with a m16 pea shooter until you give it to me out of annoyance.


We human beings aren't perfect. BF3 is probably 10x more complex in coding that BF2 was. this means that errors in the code become 10x more apparent across all manner of setups. I have had absolutely no issues on my end like those you speak of. also, idk how many lumens military-grade tactical flashlights put out, but go to Wal-mart and buy a coleman 117 Lumen LED flashlight, then look at it while its dark out. while i agree that the area the flashlight takes up on your screen is too large, its brightness isn't entirely out of question (except on daylight maps)


----------



## pjBSOD

I played so much the past few days that I haven't had the urge to play


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15630227*
> We human beings aren't perfect. BF3 is probably 10x more complex in coding that BF2 was. this means that errors in the code become 10x more apparent across all manner of setups. I have had absolutely no issues on my end like those you speak of. also, idk how many lumens military-grade tactical flashlights put out, but go to Wal-mart and buy a coleman 117 Lumen LED flashlight, then look at it while its dark out. while i agree that the area the flashlight takes up on your screen is too large, its brightness isn't entirely out of question (except on daylight maps)


I don't doubt the ability for a flashlight to be bright, in the dark, with an adequate power supply and size.

In BF3 however, the tactical lights are about half the size of my AAA powered mini-maglite, yet can remain lit forever and are quite literally as bright as the sun itself in broad daylight. Its just not right. There's no way to justify that.

To put things in perspective, Sun is roughly 6840000000000000000000000000 Lumen. Tac lights are rougly 200-600 depending on grade and runtime, with the more powerful ones being roughly 2-3 times the size of anything features in BF3.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158;15630227*
> We human beings aren't perfect. BF3 is probably 10x more complex in coding that BF2 was. this means that errors in the code become 10x more apparent across all manner of setups. I have had absolutely no issues on my end like those you speak of. also, idk how many lumens military-grade tactical flashlights put out, but go to Wal-mart and buy a coleman 117 Lumen LED flashlight, then look at it while its dark out. while i agree that the area the flashlight takes up on your screen is too large, its brightness isn't entirely out of question (except on daylight maps)


Demize has said they are based on the 700 Lumen lights.


----------



## renji1337

BF3 FLASHLIGHT

  
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *renji1337*


BF3 FLASHLIGHT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkkU0UO3sek


And yet even that light doesn't do what BF3's does. It gives off a gret deal off ambient illumination and makes the guy an easy to spot but slightly obscured target, as opposed to providing absolutely no illumination and simply putting a big white circle around the guy. herp.


----------



## nawon72

Does the physical copy of BF3 need to be registered on Origin to install, or can you install the game and play single player without Origin?

In other words, if i give my game to a friend, can they play the Singleplayer? Note: Without a crack, because then they are essentially pirating it, i think.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nawon72*


Does the physical copy of BF3 need to be registered on Origin to install, or can you install the game and play single player without Origin?

In other words, if i give my game to a friend, can they play the Singleplayer? Note: Without a crack, because then they are essentially pirating it, i think.


You need origin to play anything in BF3, and it needs to be registered to your origin account.


----------



## Simca

y EA steal my credit card info

y this game like battlefield bad game 2

y single play so short


----------



## iARDAs

A 3rd person BUG I encountered.

  
 You Tube


----------



## Herophobic

1st, how do you go 3rd person camera
2nd what's the bug, i dont see it.


----------



## pepejovi

The bug IS the 3rd person....

Sheesh...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic;15630840*
> 1st, how do you go 3rd person camera
> 2nd what's the bug, i dont see it.


Yeah the bug is playing the game in the 3rd person view.

I was sniping in a prone position. Suddenly my view changed to a random dude and I HAD NOT DIED. So i quit to the menu and SUICIDED.

After the suicide this was the result. Now i saw myself in the 3rd person view.

I was moving around like that.

I had to quit the game entirely and restart it.


----------



## alick

Ok I'm still having slow motion bug when playing on line. Also load out not fix yet either and rubber banding heli and plane. does anyone else have the slow motion bug. Where everything.is so slow. ?? I only have one day where that didn't happen and so far I had the damn game for over a week now

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.m0x

Is it just me or is battle log down right now?

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*


Is it just me or is battle log down right now?

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Works fine here.


----------



## pepejovi

How many FPS do you think a 2500k * 8 Gb Ripjaws 1600MHz * 5770CF build wuld pull @ Medium, 1920x1080, no AA/MSAA etc.?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15631093*
> How many FPS do you think a 2500k * 8 Gb Ripjaws 1600MHz * 5770CF build wuld pull @ Medium, 1920x1080, no AA/MSAA etc.?


I'm quite sure it would pull a well +50fps at all times.

The real performance killer in this game is Ambient Oclusion (HBAO; SSAO is fine) and MSAA (AA Deferred), and Motion Blur (Which I don't care since I leave that off, I never liked this feature).

You could even use AA Post Medium (Which looks much better than HIGH) and have some nice AA.









I'm sure it'll do fine.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


I'm quite sure it would pull a well +50fps at all times.

The real performance killer in this game is Ambient Oclusion (HBAO; SSAO is fine) and MSAA (AA Deferred), and Motion Blur (Which I don't care since I leave that off, I never liked this feature).

You could even use AA Post Medium (Which looks much better than HIGH) and have some nice AA.









I'm sure it'll do fine.










Great, I'll get a used 5770 for around â‚¬50 as soon as i spot one, such a cheap upgrade...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi;15631155*
> Great, I'll get a used 5770 for around €50 as soon as i spot one, such a cheap upgrade...


Why don't you first try a single HD5770 on Medium? I'm sure it'll do fine!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Works fine here.










Ya it's working fine here in Canada as well.

Is there a reason no HC servers are using anti TK measure(s) yet? Are there no options for this? I'm noticing more and more HC servers and that's great, but these idiots that don't apologize and don't care are ridiculously annoying. Death for death or point deduction is all I ask.

And there probably isn't many here, but learn to toggle your friggen tact light or there is a damn good chance of me TK'ing you by accident when you sneak up on me or suprise me.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Why don't you first try a single HD5770 on Medium? I'm sure it'll do fine!










I already have that, so i was looking for cheap upgrade routes, If i get good enough FPS with a single one, i won't buy the other 5770, of course.


----------



## Lune

Pretty cool working editors http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/


----------



## Bigspender

The game is great. They just have to get some bugs out. I'm a programmer so I understand. Nothing can be released EVER 100% perfect. I say by December there may be a good patch to make this game run a lot better.


----------



## bluedevil

Works fine in MI.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lune*


Pretty cool working editors http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/


 I don't think I like the idea of these. People will find a way to misuse them just to gain an advantage somehow. Everyone should be on the same level just using what the devs provided. Why do you need to change settings if you aren't playing? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


Why don't you first try a single HD5770 on Medium? I'm sure it'll do fine!










Hey now, the 5770 can do high settings with high FXAA and be perfectly playable.


----------



## Herophobic

^confirmed.

P.S. just noticed my sig said Windows 7 x32 *searching for the smile kcuestag uses mostly towards bradley... found it


----------



## pepejovi

Really? but i keep hearing stuff about 6970's failing to run it at 40+ fps on high or ultra D:


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Really? but i keep hearing stuff about 6970's failing to run it at 40+ fps on high or ultra D:


Stop using MSAA. 30% performance hit on AMD cards.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Really? but i keep hearing stuff about 6970's failing to run it at 40+ fps on high or ultra D:


that's prolly on higher resolutions and MSAA etc


----------



## pepejovi

Well, good, now i just need my 2500k to be delivered and the bf3 to drop through my door.


----------



## crashoran

I hope they patch the killcam. Im pretty sure I almost had a seizure after watching a couple last night


----------



## kcuestag

There are new drivers for Battlefield 3 for Nvidia cards.


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

about timeeee


----------



## Hawk777th

Seem to be getting a little better performance with the new betas!


----------



## Lune

Ugh this new site is so.....


----------



## Lune

looooooooool


----------



## Myrtl

Between crashoran post a day and two hours ago and kcuestag post about 30 mins ago, new record for time between posts in this thread







.


----------



## Myrtl

Between crashoran post a day and two hours ago and kcuestag post about 30 mins ago, new record for time between posts in this thread







. (post game release)


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone else see this.

Zh1nt0 tweeted this a few minutes ago

http://i.imgur.com/GYqeN.jpg

New chat and style to Comma Rose. I like it, but still missing comma rose options.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone else see this.

Zh1nt0 tweeted this a few minutes ago

http://i.imgur.com/GYqeN.jpg

New chat and style to Comma Rose. I like it, but still missing comma rose options.


----------



## PRloaded

still typing commands means still no voip


----------



## xisintheend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend*
> 
> I'm sick of trying to fix this game for 7 days and 2 hours a night to play it for 1 hour a week. MW3 purchased. Beta played fine, everything fine for a first few days before all hell broke loose. Yes I'll pay $60 for a peace of mind rather than a piece of $$$$!


Works after some patch that I downloaded last night. The MW3 is a total map pack its ridiculous, I am glad I got the half price russian version.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> anyone else see this.
> 
> Zh1nt0 tweeted this a few minutes ago
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/GYqeN.jpg
> 
> New chat and style to Comma Rose. I like it, but still missing comma rose options.


It's fan-made.


----------



## madroller

Anybody tried the new 285.79 drivers with HT on ?
Im gonna try it right now. Hopefully , I will be able to turn HT on back.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Anybody tried the new 285.79 drivers with HT on ?
> Im gonna try it right now. Hopefully , I will be able to turn HT on back.


I did, I get way less stuttering but the GPU usage dances like mad and drops as low as 38% on my GTX580 SLI.

So I just rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and I turn off HT whenever I want to play BF3...


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I did, I get way less stuttering but the GPU usage dances like mad and drops as low as 38% on my GTX580 SLI.
> So I just rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and I turn off HT whenever I want to play BF3...


Yeah stuttering became less but still there.
So HT off for me too.


----------



## TG_bigboss

I tried the new drivers and i just ended up shuttering so bad and rubber banding to the point i couldn't play. Im talking spawning walking half ways across the map and next thing i know im back at where i spawned. back to old drivers and im fine now.


----------



## Kreeker

The other day I was playing Seine Crossing and some guy mortaring was not coming up on the map. Is this a hack? or just a bug?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What the best map/ game type to level Recon? I only play Support and sometimes Eng 75/25%. Need to practice sniping.


----------



## calavera

I personally just use UMP-45 and other assault weapons while being recon to get to the upper level rifles. It just takes too long to rank up sniping for me.


----------



## TwiggLe

Self promotion!
http://youtu.be/qolLE4C8rT4?hd=1

Wanted to see how fraps would come out didn't do too bad might tweak it a little more and try to get it a steady framerate. I'm gonna try to start making some video's of random gameplay ect.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I personally just use UMP-45 and other assault weapons while being recon to get to the upper level rifles. It just takes too long to rank up sniping for me.


loved the UMP in beta tried it yesterday turns out i hate it now....


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> loved the UMP in beta tried it yesterday turns out i hate it now....


They nerfed the hell out of it in release. Apparently they're giving it some more stopping power in the next patch though.


----------



## Mr. 13

aha it's good to be back, OCN just looks so pretty now.

oh i just reached rank 45









this is the game that I ranked up, pretty sweet K/D too lol.


----------



## FauxFox

One of the tank crewman in MW3 is named "Sgt. Miller"

I found that interesting.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> aha it's good to be back, OCN just looks so pretty now.
> oh i just reached rank 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the game that I ranked up, pretty sweet K/D too lol.


Hacker!!!


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hacker!!!


What would that make me then?









Link to full size: http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g302/Makubex_GB/b08ee2df.jpg


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What the best map/ game type to level Recon? I only play Support and sometimes Eng 75/25%. Need to practice sniping.


Yeah, I found it easiest to take a PDW and go into/for objectives. I made a star on the kit without having to sit and snipe at all, or lose much SPM.


----------



## Lune




----------



## joarangoe

"28632 Unread Posts"

***?? I have to start all over?


----------



## ltg2227

I was playing the other morning and i kept noticing this guy getting head shots constantly. Every time i died was a one shot kill. Everyone was complaining so i started fraps and recorded this guy and took a screen shot. I wanted your opinions if you think this guy was hacking. There was also another guy too doing the same thing, which i got a screen shot of that too. I thought about reporting this guy to orgin but i don't know how.


----------



## EVILNOK

Score alone only tells parts of the story. I've been accused of hacking just for having a good KDR in certain matches. If they go from 0-0 to like 30-2 in 3 minutes then just watch them. Aimbots are pretty easy to tell just by watching the person. Its not really fair to just start calling hacks because of a good KDR no matter how suspicious it looks.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> 
> I was playing the other morning and i kept noticing this guy getting head shots constantly. Every time i died was a one shot kill. Everyone was complaining so i started fraps and recorded this guy and took a screen shot. I wanted your opinions if you think this guy was hacking. There was also another guy too doing the same thing, which i got a screen shot of that too. I thought about reporting this guy to orgin but i don't know how.


i would be suspicious also off topic love how the screenshots load up now


----------



## Krazee

That ****er was hacking. I love PC gaming but hate all the hacking and cheating


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> 
> I was playing the other morning and i kept noticing this guy getting head shots constantly. Every time i died was a one shot kill. Everyone was complaining so i started fraps and recorded this guy and took a screen shot. I wanted your opinions if you think this guy was hacking. There was also another guy too doing the same thing, which i got a screen shot of that too. I thought about reporting this guy to orgin but i don't know how.


100% guaranteed hack. Report his account. It seem Metro conquest is the hackers choice too.

On a side note, is this the finished site? If so, it's a downgrade.


----------



## ltg2227

here is another screen shot of the other guy!


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Score alone only tells parts of the story. I've been accused of hacking just for having a good KDR in certain matches. If they go from 0-0 to like 30-2 in 3 minutes then just watch them. Aimbots are pretty easy to tell just by watching the person. Its not really fair to just start calling hacks because of a good KDR no matter how suspicious it looks.


I know what your saying but this was crazy! dude was killing people left and right one shot! as soon as i get the video edited, i'll try to upload!


----------



## Foxrun

There was another kid nardd who could 2 shot people with the scar in normal mode but no seemed to be bothered by it -_- and that same match some kid wouldnt show up on thermal, I dunno if a certain camo does it but definitely weird

O and I check out his stats on battlelog and he averages 1600k a minute and reached rank 30 in 8 hours, lol for me to get to 45 for my val took me 80...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 100% guaranteed hack. Report his account. It seem Metro conquest is the hackers choice too.
> *On a side note, is this the finished site? If so, it's a downgrade.*


dude don't you start that crap....you..you..troll instigator you!


----------



## Rydin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What the best map/ game type to level Recon? I only play Support and sometimes Eng 75/25%. Need to practice sniping.


Damavand Peak on rush, IMHO is the best map for sniping by far! attackers have a height advantage and defenders have more cover. its just awesome.


----------



## friend'scatdied

After spending time unlocking the first service stars for the 870 MCS and M1014, I can report the following:

1. The 870 MCS is grossly superior to the M1014 in every way, with all types of ammo. Do not bother with the M1014.
a. M1014 has lower damage at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
b. M1014 has lower accuracy at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
c. M1014 has a slightly lower recoil and slightly higher ROF than the 870, but this isn't enough to make up for how far it falls behind in a and b.
d. M1014 frequently needs more than 1 shot to kill at "melee" range, which is unacceptable for a shotgun.

2. Slugs are not what they used to be in BC2.
a. Accuracy drops off quickly after 50m. IRNV and ACOG are strangely ineffective.
b. Frequently needs 3-4 body shots at range to kill, or 2 headshots.
c. The YouTube video posted earlier with the Swedish dude is no longer valid. Good luck hitting anything with even an ACOG attached, let alone a 7x or ballistic. See a and b.

3. Don't bother with these two shotguns.
a. That said, the 870 MCS + slugs is a really good weapon at mid-range. At long and melee range, you're screwed. It doesn't have the versatility of the rifles.

4. USAS-12 + frags is still overpowered.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> After spending time unlocking the first service stars for the 870 MCS and M1014, I can report the following:
> 1. The 870 MCS is grossly superior to the M1014 in every way, with all types of ammo. Do not bother with the M1014.
> a. M1014 has lower damage at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
> b. M1014 has lower accuracy at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
> c. M1014 has a slightly lower recoil and slightly higher ROF than the 870, but this isn't enough to make up for how far it falls behind in a and b.
> d. M1014 frequently needs more than 1 shot to kill at "melee" range, which is unacceptable for a shotgun.
> 2. Slugs are not what they used to be in BC2.
> a. Accuracy drops off quickly after 50m. IRNV and ACOG are strangely ineffective.
> b. Frequently needs 3-4 body shots at range to kill, or 2 headshots.
> c. The YouTube video posted earlier with the Swedish dude is no longer valid. Good luck hitting anything with even an ACOG attached, let alone a 7x or ballistic. See a and b.
> 3. Don't bother with these two shotguns.
> a. That said, the 870 MCS + slugs is a really good weapon at mid-range. At long and melee range, you're screwed. It doesn't have the versatility of the rifles.
> 4. USAS-12 + frags is still overpowered.


I've actually been sniping people with the M1014 with a x6 scope on it. It is however as you say and not really as good as the 870. I'll check to see what my longest headshot is which was on Caspain Boarder and pretty damn far. The recticles help out alot and the slug drop is pretty drastic.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I've actually been sniping people with the M1014 with a x6 scope on it. It is however as you say and not really as good as the 870. I'll check to see what my longest headshot is which was on Caspain Boarder and pretty damn far. The recticles help out alot and the slug drop is pretty drastic.


Yeah I just re-tested. The slug drop is actually incredibly aggressive. The drop-off begins at 50m and drops faster than any assault rifle or SMG I've used, hence my assertions.

I love the 870 though, and I'm not sure why. I've been using it over any of the Support LMGs to level my Support up to the first service star. It's just incredibly fun and satisfying to use.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> There was another kid nardd who could 2 shot people with the scar in normal mode but no seemed to be bothered by it -_- and that same match some kid wouldnt show up on thermal, I dunno if a certain camo does it but definitely weird
> O and I check out his stats on battlelog and he averages 1600k a minute and reached rank 30 in 8 hours, lol for me to get to 45 for my val took me 80...


It took me that long too and the VAL was a major disappointment. Maybe it's better after fore grip and better sights?


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It took me that long too and the VAL was a major disappointment. Maybe it's better after fore grip and better sights?


It's like the VSS from BC2 without the long range ability


----------



## pepejovi

As usual, I don't know what you people are whining about, I'm having no trouble with BF3, Running at HIGH 30+ FPS.

Other than when i had to edit the registry to remove the (tm)s from the bf3 titles, had to reset my GPU's OC because BF3 deemed it "Unstable".

But after i formatted and re-installed it, I had no problems at all, didn't even have to regedit anything at all.


----------



## mylilpony

Anyone know why neither of my web browsers (firefox or chrome) will let me connect to servrs? ive had this problem before, and it's just getting ridiculous now. It works when it wants to...


----------



## pepejovi

I had to start using Chrome because battlelog wouldn't work with waterfox.

What message are you getting?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> After spending time unlocking the first service stars for the 870 MCS and M1014, I can report the following:
> 1. The 870 MCS is grossly superior to the M1014 in every way, with all types of ammo. Do not bother with the M1014.
> a. M1014 has lower damage at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
> b. M1014 has lower accuracy at all ranges with buckshot, flak, frags and slugs.
> c. M1014 has a slightly lower recoil and slightly higher ROF than the 870, but this isn't enough to make up for how far it falls behind in a and b.
> d. M1014 frequently needs more than 1 shot to kill at "melee" range, which is unacceptable for a shotgun.
> 2. Slugs are not what they used to be in BC2.
> a. Accuracy drops off quickly after 50m. IRNV and ACOG are strangely ineffective.
> b. Frequently needs 3-4 body shots at range to kill, or 2 headshots.
> c. The YouTube video posted earlier with the Swedish dude is no longer valid. Good luck hitting anything with even an ACOG attached, let alone a 7x or ballistic. See a and b.
> 3. Don't bother with these two shotguns.
> a. That said, the 870 MCS + slugs is a really good weapon at mid-range. At long and melee range, you're screwed. It doesn't have the versatility of the rifles.
> 4. USAS-12 + frags is still overpowered.


Honestly I think the 870 is the best shotty till the USAS-12, also 4 is so true... Im using it myself and it's stupidly effective although you run out of ammo fast.


----------



## kiwiasian

One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of manuverability, and how stinger missles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?


----------



## kiwiasian

One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of manuverability, and how stinger missles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?


----------



## Blackops_2

Some things are just too balanced IMO. Choppers/jets for instance. I had one strafing run to to give my squad some air support with the Little bird, after dropping them off at E on Damavand Peak. Three guys on the russian team lined up perfectly for a strafing run, and they were on the verge of flanking my guys. So i'm picturing a good quick run and then go back up and continue identifying units for my guys. Well it takes damn near the entire length of my run to kill one guy.









I want bombs back and A10 in conquest.


----------



## rocstar96

Should I get this for christmas or..?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Should I get this for christmas or..?


Why wait until Christmas?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Why wait until Christmas?


Because its a great timing, My grades are not so good right now, My parents probably would not approve. Also, I love how its only $35 in my country!


----------



## Nemesis158

yeah if your grades arent good id wait. they wouldn't be happy they went even lower. but its BF3 and its awesome


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Honestly I think the 870 is the best shotty till the USAS-12, also 4 is so true... Im using it myself and it's stupidly effective although you run out of ammo fast.


yeah you kept killing me with it on the OCN server lol


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> yeah if your grades arent good id wait. they wouldn't be happy they went even lower. but its BF3 and its awesome


Its all about timing huh


----------



## kcuestag

I thought we were supposed to have a list of fixes for the patch being released next week, where is it?

It's been almost 3 weeks since release we still had no patch, I'm a bit dissapointed at DICE right now.


----------



## Herophobic

took you a while


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I thought we were supposed to have a list of fixes for the patch being released next week, where is it?
> It's been almost 3 weeks since release we still had no patch, I'm a bit dissapointed at DICE right now.


What problems are you experiencing?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> What problems are you experiencing?


My main issue is the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error, which most people get it least once per day.

I'd also like DICE to fix the stuttering caused by having Hyper-Threading enabled.









And the most important to me, fix the damn server crashes.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My main issue is the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error, which most people get it least once per day.
> I'd also like DICE to fix the stuttering caused by having Hyper-Threading enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most important to me, fix the damn server crashes.


This x1000.

I get crashes everytime I play and it seems to happen when I am doing really well in a game. D:


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My main issue is the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error, which most people get it least once per day.
> I'd also like DICE to fix the stuttering caused by having Hyper-Threading enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most important to me, fix the damn server crashes.


No point buying it then?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> No point buying it then?


Of course you should buy it, the game overall is EPIC and will probably be the only shooter I play in the next 2 years, it's simply epic.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Of course you should buy it, the game overall is EPIC and will probably be the only shooter I play in the next 2 years, it's simply epic.


Ok, Cant wait until christmas!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of manuverability, and how stinger missles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?


Honestly when you have a good pilot flying the chopper its difficult to take them down. I'm pretty decent at taking out aircraft and I've had a few games where it took me quite a while to get them. I think the real problem is quite a few people aren't that great of a pilot and get taken down really easily then say its the chopper being weak.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of manuverability, and how stinger missles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly when you have a good pilot flying the chopper its difficult to take them down. I'm pretty decent at taking out aircraft and I've had a few games where it took me quite a while to get them. I think the real problem is quite a few people aren't that great of a pilot and get taken down really easily then say its the chopper being weak.
Click to expand...

^This.

I usually just fly with my clan mate on the chopper, he does the pilot job, I am the gunner, and we always end until the end of the round, it's really hard to get us down.









Only thing that can take us down are those anti-air tanks (LAV-AD and TUNGUSKA, I think that's how they're called) if we don't destroy them fast enough, but we usually just shoot a TV MIssile into them and few pilot missiles and he's gone.


----------



## fapestar

I'm a Micky Fickey Beast Pilot on the Attack chopper and the Littebird/Z11

The Choppers are 100% exactly like they were in BF2, except the rockets pack less punch.

But I just learned something today gunning for another pilot, who is also a best.

Hold down the space bar when shooting rockets, it gives you more accuracy againt tanks.

I saw this dud blow up 15 tanks with just rockets alone in a 1000 ticket round.

On average, When I take off, i fly about 7 minutes before I get blown up.

Some really really Beast guys are like 10 minutes.

And very rarely a guy will consistantly go entire rounds without crashing or bieng blown up.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 100% guaranteed hack. Report his account. It seem Metro conquest is the hackers choice too.
> On a side note, is this the finished site? If so, it's a downgrade.


Maybe, but not necessarily. I went 65/1 here and I've never hacked:



That's what a good pilot and gunner combo plus a little bit of luck can do.

Yes, choppers might be weak, but after you level it up if you have a good gunner it can survive for a good while. Even against the overpowered tunguska.


----------



## furmark

seen my first hackers the other day on a 64 player map we got 5 in a row each one of them stayed for 2 games netting about 80 + kills 3 deaths 12k points , i didnt realy mind as they where on my team i knew they where hackers cause well they said they was :/ i think they where there to just promote there site or something .


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^This.
> I usually just fly with my clan mate on the chopper, he does the pilot job, I am the gunner, and we always end until the end of the round, it's really hard to get us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that can take us down are those anti-air tanks (LAV-AD and TUNGUSKA, I think that's how they're called) if we don't destroy them fast enough, but we usually just shoot a TV MIssile into them and few pilot missiles and he's gone.


You mean get HIM down







. You just get to sit there and get kills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> What problems are you experiencing?


I still bet bf3 has stopped working (usually the first time I try to play) and the color flashes (green, orange, etc). The color flashes are my biggest gripe though nothing is worse than waiting to get into a server, finally getting a spot, and then losing it because it was the first time you played and bf3 crashed. I keep forgetting to just join any old server just to get the crash out of the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> yeah you kept killing me with it on the OCN server lol


I can't find the OCN server. I've tried many times

Also, anyone else not like that you have to expand a person's system now to see it? I'm not a fan at all, I'm going to end up never seeing anyone's specs.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of manuverability, and how stinger missles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly when you have a good pilot flying the chopper its difficult to take them down. I'm pretty decent at taking out aircraft and I've had a few games where it took me quite a while to get them. I think the real problem is quite a few people aren't that great of a pilot and get taken down really easily then say its the chopper being weak.
Click to expand...

I don't have any problem flying, i just have a problem with the damage of some of the weapons. Mini guns should do quite a bit more damage to infantry. Not wild that the default rockets wont take out a tank either. I've had some great experiences in the Venom piloting. Dodging rockets left and right. Friend of mine was gunning and just laughing, rockets were wooshing by the chopper it was fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata*
> 
> Also, anyone else not like that you have to expand a person's system now to see it? I'm not a fan at all, I'm going to end up never seeing anyone's specs.


agreed


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata*
> 
> I can't find the OCN server. I've tried many times
> Also, anyone else not like that you have to expand a person's system now to see it? I'm not a fan at all, I'm going to end up never seeing anyone's specs.


Then you did most probably not search enough









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-Ranked-Battlefield-3-Conquest/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark*
> 
> seen my first hackers the other day on a 64 player map we got 5 in a row each one of them stayed for 2 games netting about 80 + kills 3 deaths 12k points , i didnt realy mind as they where on my team i knew they where hackers cause well they said they was :/ i think they where there to just promote there site or something .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Maybe, but not necessarily. I went 65/1 here and I've never hacked:
> 
> That's what a good pilot and gunner combo plus a little bit of luck can do.
> Yes, choppers might be weak, but after you level it up if you have a good gunner it can survive for a good while. Even against the overpowered tunguska.


Dude. I've seen enough games to know a hacker when I see it. That score is impossible. Look at the other scores on both teams. Going 60 and 1 in a chopper I can believe. With a friggen LMG? NO WAY. End of story.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My main issue is the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error, which most people get it least once per day.
> I'd also like DICE to fix the stuttering caused by having Hyper-Threading enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most important to me, fix the damn server crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^This.
> I usually just fly with my clan mate on the chopper, he does the pilot job, I am the gunner, and we always end until the end of the round, it's really hard to get us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that can take us down are those anti-air tanks (LAV-AD and TUNGUSKA, I think that's how they're called) if we don't destroy them fast enough, but we usually just shoot a TV MIssile into them and few pilot missiles and he's gone.


Come play against me. I might not take you down from the ground, but you'll be unable to do much of anything. Constant lock... Anyways choppers are plenty powerful. If stingers existed in BC2, they'd have been useless. Here, a good gunner and pilot can certainly sway a win.

*WHY AM I MISSING 9 REP?!?!?!??*


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I had to start using Chrome because battlelog wouldn't work with waterfox.
> What message are you getting?


I don't get any message, it just won't let me join any servers or change any search settings. It's very frustrating...i have the latest edition of battlelog and it only works every once in a while.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wish I hadn't taken a Pokemon Yellow approach to ranking my classes. Make sure you choose the class suited well to each map (e.g. Engineer for Operation Firestorm and Caspian Border, Support for Seine Crossing, et cetera). Some classes just perform much better than others in specific maps, and it's a shame I've gotten a service star in them already.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dude. I've seen enough games to know a hacker when I see it. That score is impossible. Look at the other scores on both teams. Going 60 and 1 in a chopper I can believe. With a friggen LMG? NO WAY. End of story.


You weren't in the game so you don't know. I didn't say he wasn't hacking, he was probably hacking but I'm just saying that just going by score alone is not enough. Saying "100% guaranteed hack" without you even being in that game is bs.You said you know a hack when you see it, but the thing is you didn't see it.


----------



## kcuestag

Why are we arguing about hackers? Let's go and enjoy the game instead!


----------



## kcuestag

Why are we arguing about hackers? Let's go and enjoy the game instead!


----------



## Blackops_2

Little Bird FTW!!!







Took down 3 jets 4 heli's, transported troops, and provided infantry support, it was epic.







Though i waited till next round to quit, i don't think Battlelog recorded my stats


----------



## Blackops_2

This post needs to be deleted.


----------



## bucdan

One thing I miss from BF2 is the loading screen for the server/map where it showed how the map was layed out and the cap points... It was just nice to look at and probably made it easier for new people to know where to go haha.


----------



## bucdan

One thing I miss from BF2 is the loading screen for the server/map where it showed how the map was layed out and the cap points... It was just nice to look at and probably made it easier for new people to know where to go haha.


----------



## Blackops_2

Little Bird FTW!!!







Took down 3 jets 4 heli's, transported troops, and provided infantry support, it was epic.


----------



## RAFFY

So i just got back to my computer and checked on the status my download for battle field 3 via Origin. I noticed that it says i have downloaded 12.1GB out of 11.4GB, i don't know how this happened as I have the latest version of Origin which was suppose to solve this issue. Is there anyway i can salvage my download and get it installed or do i have re-install Origin and re-download the game?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^This.
> I usually just fly with my clan mate on the chopper, he does the pilot job, I am the gunner, and we always end until the end of the round, it's really hard to get us down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing that can take us down are those anti-air tanks (LAV-AD and TUNGUSKA, I think that's how they're called) if we don't destroy them fast enough, but we usually just shoot a TV MIssile into them and few pilot missiles and he's gone.


Yeah, if the TV Missile doesn't blow your own chopper up in the process.







Seems like it's 1 in 10 shots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by ****estar*
> 
> I'm a Micky Fickey Beast Pilot on the Attack chopper and the Littebird/Z11
> The Choppers are 100% exactly like they were in BF2, except the rockets pack less punch.
> But I just learned something today gunning for another pilot, who is also a best.
> Hold down the space bar when shooting rockets, it gives you more accuracy againt tanks.
> I saw this dud blow up 15 tanks with just rockets alone in a 1000 ticket round.
> On average, When I take off, i fly about 7 minutes before I get blown up.
> Some really really Beast guys are like 10 minutes.
> And very rarely a guy will consistantly go entire rounds without crashing or bieng blown up.


BF3 choppers aren't even close to BF2 choppers... Are you kidding? You can't even roll more than 45 degrees without stalling. The Havoc is even worse, the rudder doesn't work when you roll. You can't roll to the left to start moving left and use the rudder to change the direction of your nose like you can with the Viper. It also flips upside down by a couple of bullets from a jet or AA far more easily than the Viper. Combine that with the fact that all choppers stop responding to controls whenever shot at, you don't ever want to be rolling in the Havoc while you're getting shot or you're just going to plummet into the ground as it ignores your controls.


----------



## BreakDown

how does the squad leader get selected? anyone knows?


----------



## Faster_is_better

I think its whoever was in the squad first, if there is a way to select it isn't apparent...


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> how does the squad leader get selected? anyone knows?


no idea. i honestly think it's random.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> You weren't in the game so you don't know. I didn't say he wasn't hacking, he was probably hacking but I'm just saying that just going by score alone is not enough. Saying "100% guaranteed hack" without you even being in that game is bs.You said you know a hack when you see it, but the thing is you didn't see it.


Are you serious? What was his K/d again? 140/1? Don't be so friggen naive noob. I have 95 hrs in I know what I'm talking about. Well what was he using as a weapon then? Come on, give us some details then.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you serious? What was his K/d again? 140/1? Don't be so friggen naive noob. I have 95 hrs in I know what I'm talking about. Well what was he using as a weapon then? Come on, give us some details then.


Sigh, I guess you're not smart enough to understand what I'm saying. Let me try again. First of all, the 2nd guy's KDR was 169/13 which is still less than my 65/1 so it's not impossible. 2nd of all, I did NOT say he was NOT hacking. In fact, I said he probably was. I'm just saying judging by a KDR screenshot alone you can't say that it's 100% sure he was hacking.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> Sigh, I guess you're not smart enough to understand what I'm saying. Let me try again. First of all, the 2nd guy's KDR was 169/13 which is still less than my 65/1 so it's not impossible. 2nd of all, I did NOT say he was NOT hacking. In fact, I said he probably was. I'm just saying judging by a KDR screenshot alone you can't say that it's 100% sure he was hacking.


Tell us what he was using. Why can't you do that? You give absolutely no details and expect us to just believe it was skill? 500 hours in BC2 as well. That's a hacker. When the second place guy on his team has 10 kills and a tiny fraction of the his points....

If you can prove me wrong, I'll paypal you 10 bucks.

This is the game I am are talking about maroon. 142/1. Who's the idiot now? Go back and read the post.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you serious? What was his K/d again? 140/1? Don't be so friggen naive noob. I have 95 hrs in I know what I'm talking about. Well what was he using as a weapon then? Come on, give us some details then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Tell us what he was using. Why can't you do that? You give absolutely no details and expect us to just believe it was skill? 500 hours in BC2 as well. That's a hacker. When the second place guy on his team has 10 kills and a tiny fraction of the his points....
> If you can prove me wrong, I'll paypal you 10 bucks.
> This is the game I am are talking about maroon. 142/1. Who's the idiot now? Go back and read the post.
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/791952/width/600/height/338/flags/LL


OMG! You are, definitely. I never said he wasn't hacking, why can't you get that through your skull. I'm not gonna retype the same thing over and over. If you don't get it just re-read my last post.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I thought we were supposed to have a list of fixes for the patch being released next week, where is it?
> It's been almost 3 weeks since release we still had no patch, I'm a bit disappointed at DICE right now.


Patch comes out when the new dlc comes out i bet. They have released secret patches though. Origin runs and the says to be that bf3 needs to be patch. Has happened at least 3 times so far to me. i guess its to fix some of the stat padding stuff like the assault class medic trick. idk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I really dislike about this game: choppers are so weak now. In BC2 helicopters were one of the strongest and most powerful assets of battle....now in BF3 the choppers are so weak, attributed to how easy they are to take down, lack of maneuverability, and how stinger missiles are so easily accessbile now. Why couldn't DICE stick with the traditional way of doing things, where one would have to paint the target with a tracer to take it down?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly when you have a good pilot flying the chopper its difficult to take them down. I'm pretty decent at taking out aircraft and I've had a few games where it took me quite a while to get them. I think the real problem is quite a few people aren't that great of a pilot and get taken down really easily then say its the chopper being weak.
Click to expand...

If you a really good pilot the helis aren't that weak. i mean yes i would love to see a tad bit more armor on the helis but i mean its all about the heli team really. get yourself a pilot that can fly under the radar and 10 ft off the ground (mee! =) and you got yourself a amazing game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakubeX*
> 
> OMG! You are, definitely. I never said he wasn't hacking, why can't you get that through your skull. I'm not gonna retype the same thing over and over. If you don't get it just re-read my last post.


You are a complete waste of time. I am 100% certain that person was hacking *in that game*. Why is that so difficult for you to understand? I was only taking about that game. That was clear. Then you come along and take the opportunity to brag about some miracle match you had and how score doesn't dictate wether or not someone is hacking. I agreed, under certain circumstances. GO BACK AND READ YOUR POSTS.

I'm wasting anymore time on you.


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You are a complete waste of time. I am 100% certain that person was hacking *in that game*. Why is that so difficult for you to understand? I was only taking about that game. That was clear. Then you come along and take the opportunity to brag about some miracle match you had and how score doesn't dictate wether or not someone is hacking. I agreed, under certain circumstances. GO BACK AND READ YOUR POSTS.
> I'm wasting anymore time on you.


Yes, please don't hurt yourself anymore. I'm sure your head is pounding right now. You just don't seem to get my point.


----------



## Krazee

So whose up for a few rounds tonight?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I have to say I'm a little disappointed in the vehicles in BF3. Half the time when running a tank, you lose the front end as if the tank weighs like 40 pounds, or like you are on huge slate of ice. Anything that heavy going 40km an hour would by the laws of physics always want to go straight. Doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that. the physics for ground vehicles need to be fixed IMO. Also I have noticed the instant death thingy is still present just not as exaggerated. Unless I'm getting hacked killed,lol


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> how does the squad leader get selected? anyone knows?


I think it is the guy/gal that is in the squad first and or the longest.


----------



## Zerkk

Confirmed that the B2K maps will be a part of the current map rotation.
Quote:


> Sorry about earlier B2K related confusion - B2K and BF3 maps can/will be part of the same rotations. Not like BC2 Vietnam.


Source


----------



## MakubeX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> I have to say I'm a little disappointed in the vehicles in BF3. Half the time when running a tank, you lose the front end as if the tank weighs like 40 pounds, or like you are on huge slate of ice. Anything that heavy going 40km an hour would by the laws of physics always want to go straight. Doesn't take a brain surgeon to know that. the physics for ground vehicles need to be fixed IMO. Also I have noticed the instant death thingy is still present just not as exaggerated. Unless I'm getting hacked killed,lol


I know what you mean about the instant death. I think it's probably a netcode issue. Maybe people with very low pings might not suffer from this as much. Sadly, I wouldn't know since the lowest ping I can usually get is around high 60s and low 70s only in a few servers because of my location. Normally in the servers I play on I get a ping of 80 ~ 100ms. It's very playable, but I'm thinking it might be the difference between getting the 'instant death thingy' and not.


----------



## psyside

Ok someone please, tell me there are official BF3 servers available for playing? i want to test out something, please point the names of the servers.


----------



## downlinx

looks like hundreds of people had the banhammer thrown down on them today.
Ban hammer thown down bf3blog reports


----------



## Pendulum

I'm not sure if the G36C is overpowered enough, I just dropped 10 people with 2.5 clips with no breaks in firing aside from reloading... Too bad I ran out of ammo before I could wipe half the team.


----------



## BradleyW

Am getting a bit fed up with these maps. Need the map pack!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I'm not sure if the G36C is overpowered enough, I just dropped 10 people with 2.5 clips with no breaks in firing aside from reloading... Too bad I ran out of ammo before I could wipe half the team.


The G36c is the same as the a-91 in potency. Anything over ~75m and it's crap. I prefer the a-91 actually. Just the way it feels. You must have been playing HC against cross-eyed and colour blind noobs to accomplish that. People sure like to exaggerate on here.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The G36c is the same as the a-91 in potency. I prefer the a-91 actually. If must have been playing HC against cross-eyed and colour blind noobs to accomplish that. People sure like to exaggerate on here.


Pretty sure I'm not exaggerating.








Flanking + Silencer.
I prefer the A-91 in tighter maps, such as Grand Bazaar.


----------



## Meta|Gear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Am getting a bit fed up with these maps. Need the map pack!


same, getting a bit boring tbh


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Well Battlefield 2 did have more maps at release. Not to mention all the expansions and free maps released by DICE.


----------



## Kreeker

So what's a fix for random "Game got disconnected () " errors....?


----------



## Lune

Another *OCN Platoon* for whoever wants to roll together


----------



## Faster_is_better

IRNV is crazy... I tried it for the first time yesterday, I felt almost overpowered really. Really the only problems with it are that is closed scope, so you have no awareness besides the viewport, and its a bit harder to determine friendlies (from reduced spatial awareness). Otherwise its almost like cheating with the visibility increase you get.

I kinda wish they would nerf it or something, seems like everyone uses it, you pretty near have to. Makes spotting anyone hiding much easier.

Guess I'll roll with it a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## calavera

Today I'm getting constant crashes every few minutes. It was fine yesterday. What in hell did they do to make this worse?

Also, I find the operator in a CITV tank painting a target then the driver having to lock onto the target AGAIN seem kinda stupid. It's also stupid that the tank driver is not aware of a CITV operator in his tank as the name doesn't appear.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Today I'm getting constant crashes every few minutes. It was fine yesterday. What in hell did they do to make this worse?
> Also, I find the operator in a CITV tank painting a target then the driver having to lock onto the target AGAIN seem kinda stupid. It's also stupid that the tank driver is not aware of a CITV operator in his tank as the name doesn't appear.


+1 They should at least shorten the time for the tank driver if a target is already painted. It works great on taking out choppers


----------



## Bluemustang

POS I was just having one of my best games ever, killing people left and right plus got some unlocks then BAM "Game got Disconnected" with the red box in battlelog. And now I see your kills and even unlocks are indeed not saved if you dont complete the round







Hope that wasn't a kick or something.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> POS I was just having one of my best games ever, killing people left and right plus got some unlocks then BAM "Game got Disconnected" with the red box in battlelog. And now I see your kills and even unlocks are indeed not saved if you dont complete the round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that wasn't a kick or something.


Most likely server crashed


----------



## Faster_is_better

What's the rule about stat tracking, you have to wait till the game is over, AND the next map has loaded, then you can exit and it saves?


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's the rule about stat tracking, you have to wait till the game is over, AND the next map has loaded, then you can exit and it saves?


For me it seems to happen as soon as the ribbon carousel ends.


----------



## Tiger S.

I think when it says saving at the start of a new map is for Battle Reports.


----------



## fapestar

I need a Attack Chopper buddy who is an excellent pilot and gunner so we can switch

I already unlocked all Attack chopper perks

PM me if you live in the U.S.

I'm getting sick and tired of noobs jumping out of the chopper as soon as there is a lock on signal, or spectating and never shooting.


----------



## EVILNOK

I was playing a match in Grand Bazaar earlier. I was following my squad running down the street and all of a sudden boom. 2 of them died with me listed as teamkiller lol. No idea at all how that happened. They said it was a bug? I'd never seen it before.


----------



## jsigone

C4?


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Am getting a bit fed up with these maps. Need the map pack!


yeah cant wait for this only playing grand bazzar and metro atm .


----------



## EVILNOK

lol No I was actually doing nothing but running behind my squad to a flag. Then just 2 spontaneous teamkills out of nowhere.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> lol No I was actually doing nothing but running behind my squad to a flag. Then just 2 spontaneous teamkills out of nowhere.


I got a glitch where helicopters fell put of the sky and i got awarded the points lol.


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's the rule about stat tracking, you have to wait till the game is over, AND the next map has loaded, then you can exit and it saves?


As soon as the game ends and the ribbons start displaying, my Battlelog stats gets updated.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Today I'm getting constant crashes every few minutes. It was fine yesterday. What in hell did they do to make this worse?
> Also, I find the operator in a CITV tank painting a target then the driver having to lock onto the target AGAIN seem kinda stupid. It's also stupid that the tank driver is not aware of a CITV operator in his tank as the name doesn't appear.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 They should at least shorten the time for the tank driver if a target is already painted. It works great on taking out choppers
Click to expand...

The worst part is, you can't even voice chat to the driver to tell them a target is painted.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## TheOddOne

My BF3 keeps crashing, idk what is happening O_O some glitches. Got the latest driver


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> So what's a fix for random "Game got disconnected () " errors....?


Seems server side.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## inzajt

First time i tried to fraps some, dissapointed that the gameplay is choppy when frapsing even tho im staying over 70fps at all time @ high settings,
anyway heres the result:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHxyf8SP3_8


----------



## TG_bigboss

So anyone still wondering how your SPM is calculated... Well here it is.

Quote:


> So basically, this is what determines your skill level on your stats page:
> 
> • You gain/loose SL based on every confrontation with another player
> • Killing a highly skilled enemy gives you more points than killing someone less skilled
> • Points are not transferred from a player to another, they are simply added/subtracted based on the encounter and the SL of both parts (thus, after an encounter, one part may go up 50 points while the other loses only 20)
> • The SL is used for matchmaking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> My BF3 keeps crashing, idk what is happening O_O some glitches. Got the latest driver


Revert. I had the same issues. So far its just my first match but yea. New beta drivers arent too good.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ikthus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's the rule about stat tracking, you have to wait till the game is over, AND the next map has loaded, then you can exit and it saves?
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as the game ends and the ribbons start displaying, my Battlelog stats gets updated.
Click to expand...

Ah that's good.

Co-op is pretty fun


----------



## TheOddOne

I really don't know what to do, just wanna finish campaign by tonight and hop on multi tmrw morning


----------



## Lune

I've lost close to 2 million exp if not more because of dumb admins kicking me all the time.. banned from so many servers because they fail.


----------



## mylilpony

WHY CAN"T YOU ACCESS SQUAD/WEAPON SCREEN WHILE IDLING ON KILLCAM WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Especially if it's hardcore and you're staring at a patch of grass. Whoever designed this UI....

Also, my battlelog randomly decided to work today. I still have no idea why it doesn't let me connect half the time. I did nothng different.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> My BF3 keeps crashing, idk what is happening O_O some glitches. Got the latest driver


do not run steam while intending to play battlefield.


----------



## kiwiasian

I don't know where people are getting all sorts of creative issues from. I haven't had any problems with this game, so far (aside from bad Crossfire scaling and Eyefinity teammate name tag issues, but I have since fixed those)


----------



## TheOddOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> do not run steam while intending to play battlefield.


I didn't open steam and it still crashes


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOddOne*
> 
> I didn't open steam and it still crashes


My steam is always on and never crashes. Only problem i have is the connecting to servers =(


----------



## Emu105

Idk if this been posted but ...

http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/100000-xp-per-game-exploit-in-battlefield-3%E2%80%94should-dice-fix-this/


----------



## Modus

Is anyone else not having any fun on any of the maps? Caspian boarder and Karkg islands have the BF feel but everything else is just so linear and small.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Is anyone else not having any fun on any of the maps? Caspian boarder and Karkg islands have the BF feel but everything else is just so linear and small.


I usually play the objective and try to help my team win. But just now I decided to try to just have fun, make Jihad Jeeps with my C4 and see what kind of crazy stuff I could make happen. Had a blast (literally).Flanked about 10 enemy in alleyway on Grand Bazaar and wiped them all out the the M249. Made a circle came back and did the exact same thing again. I had to poke a little fun at them after that. Then made 3 or 4 Jihad Jeeps and drove them into market area where their armor was camping to get it out of the way. It seemed kind of wasteful to send my Jeep packed with 6 C4 into 1 lone soldier but I couldn't help myself once I got started. It was worth it. All in all I had a lot of fun letting go and just playing for fun and not worrying about winning. Obviously this won't be a habit as I really like to actually win but it was good to do. After all it is just a game and the point is to have fun. And I did Ended up about 26-12.


----------



## ihatelolcats

co op is annoying and glitchy
on the last mission the boss' model didn't show up and we failed
next go around it didn't give me a chance and we failed

in multi, is anyone else have flashing textures on amd? especially on long distances, the oil refinery comes to mind. i think you would know what im talking about


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> in multi, is anyone else have flashing textures on amd? especially on long distances, the oil refinery comes to mind. i think you would know what im talking about


I get that occasionally. Have to wait until the next driver update.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Idk if this been posted but ...
> 
> http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/100000-xp-per-game-exploit-in-battlefield-3%E2%80%94should-dice-fix-this/


Old and boring


----------



## djriful

EA/DICE already started they are resetting any soldier stats which is way off the grid. It is quite obvious secondly to spot.

Hours game time at the rate of 1000+ PPM?! That's insane.

The max is 500-600PPM top gun but anything at 1000+ PPM is insanely cheating.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> in multi, is anyone else have flashing textures on amd? especially on long distances, the oil refinery comes to mind. i think you would know what im talking about
> 
> 
> 
> I get that occasionally. Have to wait until the next driver update.
Click to expand...

I think its not ati, it's the game. Take a look, throughout this thread there have been reports by both nvidia and ati users of green flashing.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> I think its not ati, it's the game. Take a look, throughout this thread there have been reports by both nvidia and ati users of green flashing.
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


Yea, I get green flashing with my 580 every once in a while.


----------



## dude guy bro

i get the green flashing with two 5870's. i bring some of the settings down and it goes away for the most part. i can't play with V-sync either, or the game gets far, far to laggy at times.


----------



## pnoozi

They designed this game around rush mode, and even admitted they switched focus to console optimization halfway through development. I'm gonna be bored with this game by the time they fix it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone else noticed how the game loads ? today every time i join the game it lunches instantly (without "Go to game" button)


----------



## vltor

anyone know what is up when unlocking below radar for jets? it is not appearing.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> I think its not ati, it's the game. Take a look, throughout this thread there have been reports by both nvidia and ati users of green flashing.
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


This is a game issue, and I'm afraid there's nothing we can do but wait for a patch from DICE.

This is also happening in consoles, and it also happened in the Alpha, then fixed in the BETA, so I have hope they'll fix it within the next patch.


----------



## Herophobic

Congratz to me, just received the first unseen BSOD. Finished a game, then left the room to help my mother and when I came back computer was rebooted and said bluescreen...


----------



## Ovrclck

I finally mastered flying. Easier then I thought. K/m ftw. Those learn to fly servers are life savers









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> I finally mastered flying. Easier then I thought. K/m ftw. Those learn to fly servers are life savers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Let me unmaster you







^^


----------



## psyside

Ok someone please answer me.

1. How come some players enter airplanes/tanks etc, during round start countdown and im freezed in one spot??

2. Are the weapons which you unlock at higher level/points with same caliber equal regarding damage to others? but they got less recoil etc, cause they seem to do same damage when you reach certain point.

3. How come there is almost no players who use Q/mark option? is that so hard :mad !

4. What is the most powerful (close combat) shotgun from enginer class?

5, Exactly how does suppression works? *do you have to hit the enemy in order to make his vision blured? or its enough just to shot in his direction, if that's the way, how close do i need to fire? 'i'm using M60 and wondering whats the proper way to use it.
*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Ok someone please answer me.
> 1. How come some players enter airplanes/tanks etc, during round start countdown and im freezed in one spot??
> 2. Are the weapons which you unlock at higher level/points with same caliber equal regarding damage to others? but they got less recoil etc, cause they seem to do same damage when you reach certain point.
> 3. How come there is almost no players who use Q/mark option? is that so hard :mad !
> 4. What is the most powerful (close combat) shotgun from enginer class?
> 5, Exactly how does suppression works? *do you have to hit the enemy in order to make his vision blured? or its enough just to shot in his direction, if that's the way, how close do i need to fire? 'i'm using M60 and wondering whats the proper way to use it.
> *
> Thanks in advance!


1. Wait for them to appear on the spawn screen where A B C and everything usually is.

2. I use all of the first weapons.. they are better than everything else.

3. Bad casual MW3 wannabe teamplayers

4. USAS-12 is pretty crazy with FRAG

5. You don't have to hit the enemy.. if he is behind something or next to a wall or bullets are missing him / passing by it blurs his vision.


----------



## psyside

Thanks bud, rep +


----------



## kcuestag

I was just playing a couple of Conquest rounds on random maps on my server and I realized my weapons were getting "stuck" while shooting, for example, it first happened with the M16A3, I started shooting, shot 3 bullets and then it stopped for no reason, and of course I got killed.

Same thing happened later when I tried the M249.. Is this a known issue or is my mouse acting up?


----------



## .Sup

I have played every game since 42








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/dotSup/

Also played both BC and BC demo on PS3


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I was just playing a couple of Conquest rounds on random maps on my server and I realized my weapons were getting "stuck" while shooting, for example, it first happened with the M16A3, I started shooting, shot 3 bullets and then it stopped for no reason, and of course I got killed.
> Same thing happened later when I tried the M249.. Is this a known issue or is my mouse acting up?


I get mine randomly going to single shot sometimes until I get killed. then it comes back. usually happens a few times a round


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> 1. Wait for them to appear on the spawn screen where A B C and everything usually is.
> 2. I use all of the first weapons.. they are better than everything else.
> 3. Bad casual MW3 wannabe teamplayers
> 4. USAS-12 is pretty crazy with FRAG
> 5. You don't have to hit the enemy.. if he is behind something or next to a wall or bullets are missing him / passing by it blurs his vision.


I don't think we can rag on CoD people playing BF3 when the game is tailored to them in the first place. Of course they're going to flood the game.









kcuestag, I have had weapons go invisible on me yet I could still shoot. I haven't had any gun jams though. Do you think it's caused by a new server update?


----------



## RAFFY

!!!Need help with BF3 and Origin!!!

So originally i was having issues pre-loading BF3 via Origin it would encounter an error at about 70-80%. Then they released a new version of Origin that was suppose to fix the downloading past 100% completion. I came back to my computer yesterday and my game was still downloading past 100% it was at 12.1GB out of 11.4GB. And i am running the latest version of Origin. Is there anyway i can get the game installed with what i have downloaded or do i have to delete the game file and start all over again?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I get mine randomly going to single shot sometimes until I get killed. then it comes back. usually happens a few times a round


Mine happens once then goes back into automatic, funny thing is M249 does not have single shot mode, it is just a bug I'm afraid.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I don't think we can rag on CoD people playing BF3 when the game is tailored to them in the first place. Of course they're going to flood the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kcuestag, I have had weapons go invisible on me yet I could still shoot. I haven't had any gun jams though. Do you think it's caused by a new server update?


I don't know, never had that happen on me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> I have played every game since 42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/dotSup/
> Also played both BC and BC demo on PS3


10







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/FourTwoFour/


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/FourTwoFour/


hehe nice, I will need to link my PSN id, I totally forgot I also played 43


----------



## Herophobic

prolly my best game so far









can anybody tell me what's Sq column in a battle report?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/4848026/1/349947550/

A/B/C etc

also what's with the frame color around the avatars, what means green/blue/grey


----------



## ntherblast

Have any hackers been banned yet?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/FourTwoFour/


Who's that? Someones been noob tubing it up in 1000 ticket metro servers lol. Jeez, 1550 kills with M320.


----------



## Lune

I think advertising is not really allowed here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Who's that? Someones been noob tubing it up in 1000 ticket metro servers lol. Jeez, 1550 kills with M320.


That's me ^^ unlocked everything like a week +++ ago so I've been tubing random nubs in there


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I think advertising is not really allowed here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's me ^^ unlocked everything like a week +++ ago so I've been tubing random nubs in there


I know, mostly joking around. I just hate the M320 lol. That is what 90% of people use in Metro it gets a little annoying.


----------



## Tobuk

No stats padding, 24/7 Metro-playing, noob tubing, RPG-ing BS here!








Colonel 4, the legit way, only 60 hours in.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prolly my best game so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anybody tell me what's Sq column in a battle report?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/4848026/1/349947550/
> A/B/C etc
> also what's with the frame color around the avatars, what means green/blue/grey


The letters coincide with the Squad they were apart of.

For the colors: Grey border means the player is Offline, Green border means the player is Online, Blue Border means the player is In Game.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobuk*
> 
> No stats padding, 24/7 Metro-playing, noob tubing, RPG-ing BS here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel 4, the legit way, only 60 hours in.


Do you play with a dedicated squad of good players? 700 SPM seems a bit high if you roll by yourself on pub servers to be legit.


----------



## tout

Why is it every time you get out of a jeep the thing blows up after you capture the base? It's really pissing me off.


----------



## kcuestag

Clan advertising is against the rules, please refrain from advertising your clans or servers again.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ah, I've found a way to see if people have been exploiting the EOD bot score/per minute bug to get massive SPM. Hundreds + maintenance ribbons.









Shame on some of you guys.


----------



## CallsignVega

Oh by the way, does anyone know how the skill number is calculated? Mine is 600, i don't know if that is good or bad or if lower or higher is better.


----------



## naizarak

Just finished all my jet unlocks yesterday. I don't want to brag but I'm seriously ace at that s**t. Only time I die is when I get too aggressive and tank/base AA gets me. My favorite loadout is stealth, flares, and rocket pods. With stealth and flares, it literally becomes impossible to get shot down. Rocket pods are better than guided missiles against enemy armor, and you can even kill a few infantry with them. It's all about the approach angle though.

I just wish they'd fix the general vehicle balance. Automated guided missiles, like the javelin and jets, are just dumb. I'd love to see them made traceable like in Bf2 and bad company. So after you launch the missile you can guide it in real time to its target. Then the soflam would actually become useful, targets highlighted by it could be locked-on to as they are now. Plus missiles woulds strike from the top doing more damage. Also it'd be nice if the soflam could target things besides vehicles, like buildings, which would be displayed with triangles. Maybe soflams can also spot infantry with the added bonus of displaying distance to target for snipers. Would make sniping a lot cooler with 1 person shooting and the other spotting.

Now this is just me dreaming...but can you imagine a 2-seater bomber jet like from BF2. Basically take the current bomber jets, and add a co-pilot who has access to a light-machine gun with 360 degree rotation. Basically like the chopper gunner but less damage and faster flight time to compensate for hopefully increased altitudes (1500-2000m). Secondary could be an option of 20-30 little clusterbombs for carpetbombing, ineffective against tanks but great on infantry, or 1 big-bertha type of bomb. Capable of destroying tanks on direct impact and leveling buildings(if they fix destruction) with 2 or 3 hits. They would both be dumb-bombs, so pilot/copilot coordination would be important.


----------



## Tobuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Do you play with a dedicated squad of good players? 700 SPM seems a bit high if you roll by yourself on pub servers to be legit.


I certainly play with a few of my friends some of the time, but most of my play time is spent in a public server with random people. After a round or two though, I will switch to whichever squad is performing the best, just to try to find people who will work together.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> I get mine randomly going to single shot sometimes until I get killed. then it comes back. usually happens a few times a round


Yes, this happens to me all the time. And it usually results in a death. I find the worst to be the RPG getting stuck and not firing or zooming out of iron sights and unable to sight back in resulting in it only being able to be fired from the hip which usually results in a miss or death.









On a side note the new beta nvidia driver seem to working well.


----------



## thrgk

are they going to release a snow level? I miss the snow levels from bc2 lol, they were fun.


----------



## Kreeker

I'm tired of playing with randoms. Add me if you want to squad up (Just pm here when you do it).


----------



## thrgk

also, plz add thrgk to friends on origin, i have been playing random servers and some hack, with a 151:1 K/D or just plain suck. If im on, send me a tell and i will join ya on any map. Thanks, will be on later tonight.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> The letters coincide with the Squad they were apart of.
> For the colors: Grey border means the player is Offline, Green border means the player is Online, Blue Border means the player is In Game.


thanks a lot


----------



## Blackops_2

Is it just me or do not many people like Tehran Highway? I never find a server that plays on it. I personally love the map though.


----------



## Lune

It's because the map was broken and I guess many of them don't know that they've fixed it already


----------



## james8

how was it broken?


----------



## Quesenek

Anyone know why I'm all of a sudden not able to load into a game? I just downloaded the new patch and have only gotten into 1 game. The rest of the time I have gotten freezes, AMD display driver has failed and recovered or something of the nature, and a couple times it crashed my browser... Just a few days ago when I played it last the game was working flawlessly. *** Happend?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> how was it broken?


Caspian and Tehran Highway were super laggy... they would make the entire server jump around like crazy for no reason to the point where it crashes


----------



## JAM3S121

is anyone having problems recording with the new nvidia beta drivers?

before the beta drivers i could record flawlessly 60 fps with fraps or msi afterburner with zero hiccups or fps drops.

now with the beta drivers it has removed the stutter.. but has made it so every other time i enable fraps or msi afterburner my frames go from 60 to 30.. regardless of whatever fps I set it to record at also ( I play with vysync on)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> is anyone having problems recording with the new nvidia beta drivers?
> before the beta drivers i could record flawlessly 60 fps with fraps or msi afterburner with zero hiccups or fps drops.
> now with the beta drivers it has removed the stutter.. but has made it so every other time i enable fraps or msi afterburner my frames go from 60 to 30.. regardless of whatever fps I set it to record at also ( I play with vysync on)


I had to roll back to 285.62 WHQL. The BETA drivers removed a lot of stuttering when HT is enabled, but the GPU usage would drop as low as 38% and my FPS would still be above 60fps but feel laggy.

Now I'm on 285.62 WHQL again with everything on Ultra + AA Post Medium + SSAO and I have yet to see it below 90-100fps.

Only time I saw it below 90-100fps was because the GPU usage on both cards dropped to like 60%, I'm quite sure once better drivers are out I should have a steady +100fps maxed out.









PS: This is at 4.8GHz with HT off and both GTX580's on stock.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I was just playing a couple of Conquest rounds on random maps on my server and I realized my weapons were getting "stuck" while shooting, for example, it first happened with the M16A3, I started shooting, shot 3 bullets and then it stopped for no reason, and of course I got killed.
> Same thing happened later when I tried the M249.. Is this a known issue or is my mouse acting up?


yeah, it's bug, i get that shiat too :/


----------



## Maniak

So I finished leveling the Recon and Engi and started to play the Assault and am liking the feel of the weapons. However, I have to inquire why in the hell don't more assault folk use the M320 Smoke variant? I loove using it. So many strategic ways to utilize it: cover your teamate's, cover choke-points so the enemy has to slow down, use it as bait for rockets and nades and go around enemy forces, cover an enemy tank and have your teamate put down mines or c4 on it....so many ways to own with it. I love getting kills with the smoke shell as well.

Assaulters, if your on my team/squad use that smoke!


----------



## JoeyTB

I really do hope they release some more maps after Karky, I'm starting to get tired off these ones


----------



## crashoran

Yeah I'm pretty tired of playing this. Kind of sad.


----------



## Kreeker

mobile AA needs to be nerfed now.


----------



## crashoran

Anybody else hate the exact same death animation each time?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran*
> 
> Anybody else hate the exact same death animation each time?


I don't see it much


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> So I finished leveling the Recon and Engi and started to play the Assault and am liking the feel of the weapons. However, I have to inquire why in the hell don't more assault folk use the M320 Smoke variant? I loove using it. So many strategic ways to utilize it: cover your teamate's, cover choke-points so the enemy has to slow down, use it as bait for rockets and nades and go around enemy forces, cover an enemy tank and have your teamate put down mines or c4 on it....so many ways to own with it. I love getting kills with the smoke shell as well.
> Assaulters, if your on my team/squad use that smoke!


well considering most players do not know what teamwork means you can then see why players rarely use smoke


----------



## Droogie

I want Snoken to make some videos. They made awesome ones for bf2









Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> mobile AA needs to be nerfed now.


I completely agree. Every round I play, there's always someone who camps the mobile AA the whole round. They find some rock the can drive around in circle so the get hit less, then they just wait till there's a dog fight or something and just join in...


----------



## kcuestag

^They need to nerf it, mostly on the Canals map... People camping on the US side in their boat using the AA killing all air vehicles, a bit overpowered in my opinion.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^They need to nerf it, mostly on the Canals map... People camping on the US side in their boat using the AA killing all air vehicles, a bit overpowered in my opinion.


If you have a good pilot, gun runs will kill.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^They need to nerf it, mostly on the Canals map... People camping on the US side in their boat using the AA killing all air vehicles, a bit overpowered in my opinion.


I've noticed this sort of stuff.

Is anyone else getting bored of this game? level 26 here.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've noticed this sort of stuff.
> Is anyone else getting bored of this game? level 26 here.


Same level here. I just don't like the maps. All I play is Caspian as it fits my BF2 style map bill.


----------



## kcuestag

Also starting to get bored a bit, but that's because I've put a lot of time into it already, first 2 weeks after release I spent most of the day at home playing since I had no class, now I barely play more than an hour a day, 2 at most after dinner.

I'm already getting bored of the maps, except for Caspian and Operation Firestorm which I both love, now I just need Back to Karkand!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^They need to nerf it, mostly on the Canals map... People camping on the US side in their boat using the AA killing all air vehicles, a bit overpowered in my opinion.


they should of made the maps alot bigger and it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

just got it we will see if i can handle it...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Also starting to get bored a bit, but that's because I've put a lot of time into it already, first 2 weeks after release I spent most of the day at home playing since I had no class, now I barely play more than an hour a day, 2 at most after dinner.
> I'm already getting bored of the maps, except for Caspian and Operation Firestorm which I both love, now I just need Back to Karkand!


I think i might just play rush and team DM for a while. I only play 1 hour a day as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

God one thing I hate about this game is that with a high skill the servers always puts you on the team with the biggest newbs ever to play a game. There are teams no matter how good you are your going to lose 100%.

Being the underdog is cool but not 100% of the time.


----------



## Peanuts4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God one thing I hate about this game is that with a high skill the servers always puts you on the team with the biggest newbs ever to play a game. There are teams no matter how good you are your going to lose 100%.
> Being the underdog is cool but not 100% of the time.


Dude I know man with a game thats been out less than 2 weeks your totally old school, it must be so hard for you playing with those new people.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone having problem with AMD cards. Today for the first time after i start the game i get Driver have stopped responding. Tried single card and same crash. Never had one problem before.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> Dude I know man with a game thats been out less than 2 weeks your totally old school, it must be so hard for you playing with those new people.


sarcasm detected









anyway i've tried team DM today and tbh i had more fun and kills than conquest and rush.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> mobile AA needs to be nerfed now.


I don't think so, really.

I think they should do a Battle Blog poll asking which weps should be powered up a bit and which should be powered down a bit. That M230 tube kills like crazy--the mortar too--but hit a guy in the chest with the 50 mounted on the tank and he'll still make it behind a rock or wall or whatever. Same for the mobile AA, I've sprayed dudes like mad and they often get away from me.

The javeline is whack too; won't even hit a stationary tank properly half the time--it hits the ground behind it.

#1 Dudes camp the spawn points and kill you instantly;

#2 Game is full of bugs but the _hacks_ work just great apparently;

#3 Weps completely imbalanced;

#4 People talk about COD being a tube fest







Metro and the alley in Grand Bazaar are right there with it.

This game is definitely better than MW but, it still isn't what I expected. Hopefully it'll get all ironed out soon. I really hope so. Had the most intense multi gaming moments ever in BF3. Fighting to control Hill Top in Caspian in a 64-man server, against a good/decent team can be pretty hardcore. And the audio in BF3 is beyond amazing.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone having problem with AMD cards. Today for the first time after i start the game i get Driver have stopped responding. Tried single card and same crash. Never had one problem before.


Same here. I tried to play it today after about 2-3 day break (2 day skyrim break) and I was told I needed an update.
After that I started having ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL Sorts of problems. My games won't load into the match Alt+Tab doesn't work ALT+CTRL+DEL only works if it feels like it. And I get the same display driver issue you have been getting. Prior to this update Everything worked perfect no bugs or anything... Come on Dice you just broke a perfectly fine game.









Edit: Anyone having problems after the latest update right click on your BF3 game on origin and hit repair install. It'll go through and reapply the update and obviously repair the installation.
It fixed all my problems, I guess the patch didn't install correctly and corrupted my game files.
Its the first time I've ever had a patch do that. Typically they actually work.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think some of us are over doing it and as a result it's becoming boring. I played BC2 from day one until this came out, sporadically, and never got truly bored with it, but then again I didn't play everyday or even every week, so it was still challenging every time I picked it up.` I only consider myself average so playing so there is no shortage of challange here for me.


----------



## hajabooja

I was just having a problem with the game freezing while it was either connecting or initializing in the browser. Turns out there was a new Xfire (the chat software) update that enables In Game Chat. When I had my Xfire friends list on my second monitor it would freeze. When I took it off and either had it minimized or on my main monitor it worked fine. Just a heads up for anyone having problems today.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Msi OSD did it for me. After i turned it of the game worked fine. Also as far as BF3 people are playing it too much too fast. You should not have played more then 30H since launch. I am level 18 and and really enjoy it. 2 out of 5 game is dont play seriously, NO more then 2 hours a day. Some people have over 60-80 hours which is not good. At that point you almost finished the game. Also dont have BF3 as your only MP game. Play SP games too and RTS game so it does not become boring.


----------



## Blackops_2

The only thing i can't stand about mobile AA is it has the same effect on the choppers as it did in BC2 you get hit by a burst and the momentum of the shot impacts the chopper to a stall or unflyable.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Also as far as BF3 people are playing it too much too fast. You should not have played more then 30H since launch. I am level 18 and and really enjoy it. 2 out of 5 game is dont play seriously, NO more then 2 hours a day. Some people have over 60-80 hours which is not good. At that point you almost finished the game. Also dont have BF3 as your only MP game. Play SP games too and RTS game so it does not become boring.


This. I hate people complaining about the game getting old too fast when they had 60+ hours played a week after release...


----------



## Krazee

**** I only put in like 9 hours so far. I don't get the people that play all day and night


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> The only thing i can't stand about mobile AA is it has the same effect on the choppers as it did in BC2 you get hit by a burst and the momentum of the shot impacts the chopper to a stall or unflyable.


Yes that is my main problem with it. The fact that you come to pretty much a complete standstill when they start to shoot at you is total bs.

It should be said that I am experiencing this as a guy playing 64 player conquest with random people. Still, mobile is too powerful in this situation.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Msi OSD did it for me. After i turned it of the game worked fine. Also as far as BF3 people are playing it too much too fast. You should not have played more then 30H since launch. I am level 18 and and really enjoy it. 2 out of 5 game is dont play seriously, NO more then 2 hours a day. Some people have over 60-80 hours which is not good. At that point you almost finished the game. Also dont have BF3 as your only MP game. Play SP games too and RTS game so it does not become boring.


I'm running the afterburner OSD and fraps with no issue. I'm rocking nvidia though. I played for about 4 hours tonight without a single issue. That was nice. 97 hours since launch here. It's disgusting, I know. Still enjoying it though. I spent a lot of time on engineer so I'm leveling up the other 2 classes. Yes, as far as I'm concerned, there are only 3 classes.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I don't think so, really.
> I think they should do a Battle Blog poll asking which weps should be powered up a bit and which should be powered down a bit. That M230 tube kills like crazy--the mortar too--but hit a guy in the chest with the 50 mounted on the tank and he'll still make it behind a rock or wall or whatever. Same for the mobile AA, I've sprayed dudes like mad and they often get away from me.
> The javeline is whack too; won't even hit a stationary tank properly half the time--it hits the ground behind it.
> #1 Dudes camp the spawn points and kill you instantly;
> #2 Game is full of bugs but the _hacks_ work just great apparently;
> #3 Weps completely imbalanced;
> #4 People talk about COD being a tube fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro and the alley in Grand Bazaar are right there with it.
> This game is definitely better than MW but, it still isn't what I expected. Hopefully it'll get all ironed out soon. I really hope so. Had the most intense multi gaming moments ever in BF3. Fighting to control Hill Top in Caspian in a 64-man server, against a good/decent team can be pretty hardcore. And the audio in BF3 is beyond amazing.


All weapons can be countered using teambased play.
unlock smoke, make people move their ass and attack.
most like to stand behind a corner all game though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think some of us are over doing it and as a result it's becoming boring. I played BC2 from day one until this came out, sporadically, and never got truly bored with it, but then again I didn't play everyday or even every week, so it was still challenging every time I picked it up.` I only consider myself average so playing so there is no shortage of challange here for me.


find the gun that you like then its hilarious.
using asus12 which provide me with the challenge I enjoy.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> This. I hate people complaining about the game getting old too fast when they had 60+ hours played a week after release...


121 hours and counting.
Play with friends, more fun.

asus12 with exploding rounds just makes my day so much fun.
sniping 500m+ is also kinda cool.


----------



## fapestar

Like i say, as long as your not accidentally right on top of aa, Just alternate presing up down left right accend and decend to counter the loss of control....whille flying away from the fire.

get far enough away while balancing to not flip and crash and get to a safe spot and repair.

And hopefully you have decent gunner to help you destroy that punk


----------



## Sir Cumference

Once B2K comes out, yall will comeback. Wont be so boring anymore


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Your lack of ingame voip disturbs me bf3. Ingame voip can be a powerful force as it was in bf2.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxdie

The pistol delay for fast trigger hands is a death sent for side arms...

Does anyone feel the top mount tank gun is weak as marshmallows? cuz i have to shoot a ton of bullets to drop 1 dude..


----------



## faulkton

other than being a terrible player my biggest problem is getting disconnected while playing coop. It just closes to desktop.

Is this my partner quitting because i suck or a bug?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Yeah very weak. You can get a stronger one though. Either way the main canon is better vs people too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Tank vs infantry you pretty much have to snipe with the artillery shell, which is why that's the worst choice unless you are knocking through walls. Level up the tank and you have two better secondary weapons. Coaxial LMG or canister shell combined with thermal optics is the way to go. I hear you though. I think the seconday gun is nerfed a little to prevent the tank from being too powerful


----------



## kcuestag

Well, this is how I'm playing it right now;




























I have an average of 80-100fps and I saw as low as 64fps using this config. That's with both cards on stock, pretty good!









I hope we get a patch this week, it's been 3 weeks since the game released and we still haven't heard of a patch yet.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Was it you or Lune that was selling their 580's because one 6970 was enough?


----------



## kcuestag

Not me, I love having both, and one is definitely not enough to max out this game at the Ultra preset if you want to keep 60fps. (This includes MSAAx4 and HBAO)

Whenever I want to Fold on one card and play on the other, I just turn off MSAA and HBAO, and I get a good fps boost to keep it at +60fp most of the times.










But to max it out, definitely not enough on a single GTX570/HD6970/GTX580.

I know Lune plays it with an HD5970, which should be enough to max it out at +60fps without HBAO or MSAA, I don't think he ever got the GTX580's (I think).


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've noticed this sort of stuff.
> Is anyone else getting bored of this game? level 26 here.


ya i was bored after rank 10 and i have invested more than 1000 hours into bf2 and 500 in bc2


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Tank vs infantry you pretty much have to snipe with the artillery shell, which is why that's the worst choice unless you are knocking through walls. Level up the tank and you have two better secondary weapons. Coaxial LMG or canister shell combined with thermal optics is the way to go. I hear you though. I think the seconday gun is nerfed a little to prevent the tank from being too powerful


You use the canister shells? I cant seem to hit a damn thing with it. I usually use the guided missles or the coaxial HMG.


----------



## crashoran

I can play everything on ultra, but no AA, with overclocked SLI 460's. I dont see a huge difference in AA anyways


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not me, I love having both, and one is definitely not enough to max out this game at the Ultra preset if you want to keep 60fps. (This includes MSAAx4 and HBAO)
> Whenever I want to Fold on one card and play on the other, I just turn off MSAA and HBAO, and I get a good fps boost to keep it at +60fp most of the times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to max it out, definitely not enough on a single GTX570/HD6970/GTX580.
> I know Lune plays it with an HD5970, which should be enough to max it out at +60fps without HBAO or MSAA, I don't think he ever got the GTX580's (I think).


HBAO is all fine and well, but the Deferred AA in this game is ridiculous. it's like you're running SSAA on the whole game









now to lighten the mood:


----------



## kcuestag

Getting very tired of the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" errors, most probably caused by Punkbuster (As some of my clan mates, regardless of Nvidia or AMD, get it at the same time sometimes)....


----------



## bucdan

What's the command to see the FPS? Like Kcuestag.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well, this is how I'm playing it right now;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an average of 80-100fps and I saw as low as 64fps using this config. That's with both cards on stock, pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope we get a patch this week, it's been 3 weeks since the game released and we still haven't heard of a patch yet.


if i run at those settings my vram is around 1900mb why is yours at 1200+ mine so high i dont understand


----------



## vinton13

Guys. I have a question. How do I insert a clan tag? I'm being invited to join a clan and an admin says to just put the tag or something like that.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Guys. I have a question. How do I insert a clan tag? I'm being invited to join a clan and an admin says to just put the tag or something like that.


In your battlelog profile.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> In your battlelog profile.


Okay thanks. Ironically I found it a few seconds after I asked.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> if i run at those settings my vram is around 1900mb why is yours at 1200+ mine so high i dont understand


That's because in AMD CrossfireX setups you have to divide the vram from MSI Afterburner by 2.

So if it shows 1900MB then you'd be using 800MB of vram.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> What's the command to see the FPS? Like Kcuestag.


He is using MSI Afterburner on-screen display for the fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> if i run at those settings my vram is around 1900mb why is yours at 1200+ mine so high i dont understand


In regards to VRAM, I think the reason you see your card using more VRAM is simply because your card has more VRAM. Your card says to itself, "hey I got all this VRAM to utilize, so I might as well".


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> *All weapons can be countered using teambased play.
> unlock smoke, make people move their ass and attack.*
> most like to stand behind a corner all game though.
> find the gun that you like then its hilarious.
> using asus12 which provide me with the challenge I enjoy.


That's the thing though; in a pub server you never know who you'll be teamed with. Last night in Operation Firestorm I was on the RU side and as I was running to the first point (Filling Station) I noticed 6--yes *6*--snipers on top of that mountain right there to the right. I was like ***..? I think the server was like 1200 tix and we fought pretty hard the whole match. Towards the end it was like US 190, RU 174 and I'm constantly telling these guys to move the F up and help so we can win and they are like "Nah, we're cool." I grabbed a tank and fired some warning shots at them and told them I'd just kill them all and take the loss. FINALLY they got off there and helped and we won. Absolutely ridiculous; you are in a 64-man 1200 tix server and you are being completely useless..?

turbopanda (an OCN member) spanked me pretty bad last night in a Canal match. I think he killed me like 5 times and I only got him once. Dude's pretty good.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> In regards to VRAM, I think the reason you see your card using more VRAM is simply because your card has more VRAM. Your card says to itself, "hey I got all this VRAM to utilize, so I might as well".


No, he just has to divide the vRAM usage by 2 because MSI Afterburner measures it like that on AMD dual cards.

So if it says 1900MB being used, he's actually using 800MB.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Looking for a Co-Op Buddy.

PM ME

And how kcuestag enable FPS ingame?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Looking for a Co-Op Buddy.
> PM ME
> And how kcuestag enable FPS ingame?


I personally use MSI Afterburner to show it on the On-Screen Display.


----------



## YangerD

Sigh, really wish there wasn't so much dang school work at the moment. Really want to play BF3


----------



## ban916

All I know is with everything maxed on a 30 inch 2560x1600 vram was at 2.2 gb!!!!!


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Getting very tired of the "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" errors, most probably caused by Punkbuster (As some of my clan mates, regardless of Nvidia or AMD, get it at the same time sometimes)....


Dude , I got rid of this issue with closing MSI Afterburner's OSD server.
Punkbuster causes problem with the OSD server.
I was having this issue , after closing OSD server , 10 matches , 0 problems.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not me, I love having both, and one is definitely not enough to max out this game at the Ultra preset if you want to keep 60fps. (This includes MSAAx4 and HBAO)
> Whenever I want to Fold on one card and play on the other, I just turn off MSAA and HBAO, and I get a good fps boost to keep it at +60fp most of the times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to max it out, definitely not enough on a single GTX570/HD6970/GTX580.
> I know Lune plays it with an HD5970, which should be enough to max it out at +60fps without HBAO or MSAA, I don't think he ever got the GTX580's (I think).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBAO is all fine and well, but the Deferred AA in this game is ridiculous. it's like you're running SSAA on the whole game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now to lighten the mood:
Click to expand...

lol I actually burst out laughing when that guy yells "mom!?"


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That's the thing though; in a pub server you never know who you'll be teamed with. Last night in Operation Firestorm I was on the RU side and as I was running to the first point (Filling Station) I noticed 6--yes *6*--snipers on top of that mountain right there to the right. I was like ***..? I think the server was like 1200 tix and we fought pretty hard the whole match. Towards the end it was like US 190, RU 174 and I'm constantly telling these guys to move the F up and help so we can win and they are like "Nah, we're cool." I grabbed a tank and fired some warning shots at them and told them I'd just kill them all and take the loss. FINALLY they got off there and helped and we won. Absolutely ridiculous; you are in a 64-man 1200 tix server and you are being completely useless..?
> turbopanda (an OCN member) spanked me pretty bad last night in a Canal match. I think he killed me like 5 times and I only got him once. Dude's pretty good.


Ya, this game has an amazing amount of worthless campers in it. I see sniper at the end of the round that have like 3 kills and I laugh my ass off. Spend 20 minutes hiding on some hill to get 3 kills. Talk about a wasted server slot. But there are TONS of them.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That's the thing though; in a pub server you never know who you'll be teamed with. Last night in Operation Firestorm I was on the RU side and as I was running to the first point (Filling Station) I noticed 6--yes *6*--snipers on top of that mountain right there to the right. I was like ***..? I think the server was like 1200 tix and we fought pretty hard the whole match. Towards the end it was like US 190, RU 174 and I'm constantly telling these guys to move the F up and help so we can win and they are like "Nah, we're cool." I grabbed a tank and fired some warning shots at them and told them I'd just kill them all and take the loss. FINALLY they got off there and helped and we won. Absolutely ridiculous; you are in a 64-man 1200 tix server and you are being completely useless..?
> turbopanda (an OCN member) spanked me pretty bad last night in a Canal match. I think he killed me like 5 times and I only got him once. Dude's pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, this game has an amazing amount of worthless campers in it. I see sniper at the end of the round that have like 3 kills and I laugh my ass off. Spend 20 minutes hiding on some hill to get 3 kills. Talk about a wasted server slot. But there are TONS of them.
Click to expand...

Agreed. If I play recon I make sure I'm doing something useful. The only time I'll actually sit and snipe is if we have more than half the bases. Then I'll try to find a spot where I can cover at least 2 of them or just move on up and help cap others. Last Op Firestorm map I played I covered the 1st 3 bases from incoming infantry. Then when armor got close I popped out the MAV and spotted for AT guys or air to take them out. I think a lot of people don't realize there is more to recon than sniping.


----------



## madroller




----------



## EfemaN

Could I get some input on how people's joysticks feel compared to their mouse?

I pilot jets a lot; I've noticed that rolls, banks, turns, etc. don't feel nearly as crisp or responsive on my joystick, as they do on my mouse. It wouldn't bother me if it wasn't a disadvantage; I can't take as tight or fast of turns as I can if I use my mouse. Is anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*


That's funny but soon we'll be seeing like 20 dudes floating around the maps....

I wish the OCN server was bigger; I'd just play there. I've gotten in a couple of fun games on it but I need the rush of 64-man conquest.

Nothing like tank busting with a tube and mines.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny but soon we'll be seeing like 20 dudes floating around the maps....
> 
> I wish the OCN server was bigger; I'd just play there. I've gotten in a couple of fun games on it but I need the rush of 64-man conquest.
> 
> Nothing like tank busting with a tube and mines.
Click to expand...

I do enjoy 64 man's as well.


----------



## eagleeyematt

Anyone want to play the final mission of the co-op?

I'm tired of public matchmaking...the last guy kept running through the enemies to get to the nuke (dying in the process and failing us), and before that, the other guy kept messing up after opening the door.

My account is BF3-EagleEye

PM or friend me if you want to do that mission (or we could do the couple before first too if you need them).


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eagleeyematt*
> 
> Anyone want to play the final mission of the co-op?
> 
> I'm tired of public matchmaking...the last guy kept running through the enemies to get to the nuke (dying in the process and failing us), and before that, the other guy kept messing up after opening the door.
> 
> My account is BF3-EagleEye
> 
> PM or friend me if you want to do that mission (or we could do the couple before first too if you need them).


sent you a friend request


----------



## Munkypoo7

kcuestag has an awesome server.

Ok, fine, this is just a test post


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Munkypoo7*
> 
> kcuestag has an awesome server.
> Ok, fine, this is just a test post


Ah now I know you.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*


That is pretty funny. Good thing sniping in the game sucks and most places you can get to are so far away you can only hit stationary players. This will have a negative impact on your scores IMO.


----------



## nawon72

How do i get these dog tags?











I would kill for them, in game of course.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Dude , I got rid of this issue with closing MSI Afterburner's OSD server.
> Punkbuster causes problem with the OSD server.
> I was having this issue , after closing OSD server , 10 matches , 0 problems.


I don't think MSI Afterburner's OSD is the problem, I have been playing for about 18 maps already in a row without a single crash,

Most of my clan mates also get this and they don't use MSI Afterburner, I think it's just Punkbuster messing up the game.

Thank you though, if it happens again I'll try disabling the MSI AB OSD.


----------



## BradleyW

So when are DICE going to fix the green screen flicker?









Edit: Nawon, you need to work for DICE for that dog tag i think....


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> How do i get these dog tags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would kill for them, in game of course.


Well since they say "BF3 dev team" and "DICE" I'm going to go out on a limb and say you have to have worked for DICE as a game developer on BF3.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Well since they say "BF3 dev team" and "DICE" I'm going to go out on a limb and say you have to have worked for DICE as a game developer on BF3.


I was hoping i could knife him, and get his dog tags that way.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I was hoping i could knife him, and get his dog tags that way.


Did you try?


----------



## kcuestag

Is there any command to limit the FPS? I'd like to limit it something like 75fps without having to use vsync.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is there any command to limit the FPS? I'd like to limit it something like 75fps without having to use vsync.


Soon you will be able to.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350617


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Soon you will be able to.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=350617


Yeah, soon... They announced it 2 months ago, still waiting.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Is there any command to limit the FPS? I'd like to limit it something like 75fps without having to use vsync.


Bandicam has been able to limit FPS for ages. Keeps my BF3 locked on 120FPS perfectly.


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, this game has an amazing amount of worthless campers in it. I see sniper at the end of the round that have like 3 kills and I laugh my ass off. Spend 20 minutes hiding on some hill to get 3 kills. Talk about a wasted server slot. But there are TONS of them.


sniper can be useful but many just dont add much.
took some acepin since 500m headshots count points.
but in regard to objectives, and win the game, well I seldom play sniper unless we steamroll the other team.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, soon... They announced it 2 months ago, still waiting.


Join the Vsync club....you must!!!! Don't fight it anymore.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Bandicam has been able to limit FPS for ages. Keeps my BF3 locked on 120FPS perfectly.


Won't that have any issues with Punkbuster?

I'll have to give that a try then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Join the Vsync club....you must!!!! Don't fight it anymore.


I refuse to use VSYNC on any multiplayer FPS game, causing input lag and it makes my in-game skillz go from good to crap.









Seriously, I can't kill anyone with VSYNC on.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> I was hoping i could knife him, and get his dog tags that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try?
Click to expand...

My team was getting wrecked on Op Metro, so i was focused on getting and holding B(conquest). I didn't get a chance to do anything else. But if my team was doing well, i would have run around with my knife like a mad man. I guess i could still try to knife him now that i know his name: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/akarigar/

Anyone else gonna go after him?


----------



## kcuestag

Well I just tried Bandicam and for some reason as soon as I launch the game, the game stops responding and I have to kill the BF3.exe process, any ideas?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not me, I love having both, and one is definitely not enough to max out this game at the Ultra preset if you want to keep 60fps. (This includes MSAAx4 and HBAO)
> Whenever I want to Fold on one card and play on the other, I just turn off MSAA and HBAO, and I get a good fps boost to keep it at +60fp most of the times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But to max it out, definitely not enough on a single GTX570/HD6970/GTX580.
> I know Lune plays it with an HD5970, which should be enough to max it out at +60fps without HBAO or MSAA, I don't think he ever got the GTX580's (I think).


Shouldn't the SLI 580s be keeping much higher than the 60s? At 920-950MHz on the core a single 580 should run at least 60 FPS average with those settings at 1080P, with minimums in the low 50s (sometimes high 40s).


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I just tried Bandicam and for some reason as soon as I launch the game, the game stops responding and I have to kill the BF3.exe process, any ideas?


Bandicam 1.7 has no issues for me.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I just tried Bandicam and for some reason as soon as I launch the game, the game stops responding and I have to kill the BF3.exe process, any ideas?


Works for me.. it actually let me limit my FPS to 60







You can change it on the fly! I set mine to 120 tho.


----------



## nawon72

OMG! You can get the devs dog tags!














We need to make a list of the PC playing devs. Here is the one i played with:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/akarigar/

PS - I feel like a lucky bastard for randomly joining a game with a dev.

PPS - If you get the tags, make sure you use them at all times so everyone can get them.

PPPS - akarigar is going to notice that i'm in every game he plays


----------



## dezahp

Meh I wish crossfire worked in windows mode...Hopefully there will be a solution to this soon.


----------



## Mr. 13

hey I'm looking for someone in the US to play some rush and conquest with me, guys in my clan are addicted to TDM and metro conquest









add me on origin : l-Mr-13-l


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> OMG! You can get the devs dog tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make a list of the PC playing devs. Here is the one i played with:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/akarigar/
> 
> PS - I feel like a lucky bastard for randomly joining a game with a dev.
> PPS - If you get the tags, make sure you use them at all times so everyone can get them.
> PPPS - akarigar is going to notice that i'm in every game he plays


I just befriended akarigar. Little does he know I plan on stabbing him in the back (or throat) with my knife.


----------



## ltg2227

is there any way to find the players you played with recently?? i wanted to friend someone but can't remember how to spell their name.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> is there any way to find the players you played with recently?? i wanted to friend someone but can't remember how to spell their name.


You could look through your previous battlelogs.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> OMG! You can get the devs dog tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to make a list of the PC playing devs. Here is the one i played with:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/akarigar/
> 
> PS - I feel like a lucky bastard for randomly joining a game with a dev.
> PPS - If you get the tags, make sure you use them at all times so everyone can get them.
> PPPS - akarigar is going to notice that i'm in every game he plays


I know a few guys on my friendlist with their tags... that's not how it works tho. They can't equip the tags and let you kill them so you get them too.. it only counts in your dogtag awards, nothing more.. you can't wear them, only DICE can.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> You could look through your previous battlelogs.


i tried that, the guy left early and actually i did too, so i guess it doesn't record that round??


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I know a few guys on my friendlist with their tags... that's not how it works tho. They can't equip the tags and let you kill them so you get them too.. it only counts in your dogtag awards, nothing more.. you can't wear them, only DICE can.


I'm still going to go after him


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347741320330/

^above thread is full of win imo


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347741320330/
> ^above thread is full of win imo


----------



## coolhandluke41

Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
-jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
-jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
-getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
-running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
-how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
-switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
this just the few from top of my head


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i tried that, the guy left early and actually i did too, so i guess it doesn't record that round??


Yeah it doesn't record it if you leave







You might be screwed...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347741320330/
> ^above thread is full of win imo


Are these guys seriously arguing about foreskin in a bf3 thread? LAWL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
> -jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
> -jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
> -getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
> -running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
> -how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
> -switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
> this just the few from top of my head


While some of your points are valid, you honestly can't expect instant weapon switching. Although this isn't a true military simulation, it also isn't counter-strike.


----------



## jellis142

Cool, have you seen how fast you can reload a weapon in Call Of Duty?







Now THAT'S insane, and truly unrealistic.

What I don't like about BF3 is when I go to jump over a rock, then I get a lag spike. Instant death. Like that rock was teleported to the tallest mountain in Narnia, and Prince Caspian thought it would be hilarious to poke me in the back with a stick.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Cool, have you seen how fast you can reload a weapon in Call Of Duty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now THAT'S insane, and truly unrealistic.
> What I don't like about BF3 is when I go to jump over a rock, then I get a lag spike. Instant death. Like that rock was teleported to the tallest mountain in Narnia, and Prince Caspian thought it would be hilarious to poke me in the back with a stick.


Not saying that the sleight of hand is realistic because it's not, your right. But you'd be pretty surprised how fast some people can speed reload.

Also don't like how i can't shoot semi-auto as fast as i click. I should be able to shoot like this that way i can keep it on semi the whole time


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
> -jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
> -jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
> -getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
> -running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
> -how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
> -switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
> this just the few from top of my head


You suicided from all the way up in the air at 3 feet? One time I was running over some gravel and I dropped down about six inches, my view barely changed and it said I suicided lol.

My other favorite is I will be alone doing something, running behind cover or the like and you hear that "zap" sound, your dead and it says "bad luck". It's pretty cool they programmed random bolts of lightening in this game, even indoors and on sunny days!

You also mention the delay between switching weapons. This is so irritating to someone who us used to quick FPS's. I didn't know it took 14 years to drop your primary weapon on its sling and un-holster a pistol. I've died so many times to this sloooooow process, another way to remove skilled people from getting ahead.

BF3 realm time weapon draw:


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> You suicided from all the way up in the air at 3 feet? One time I was running over some gravel and I dropped down about six inches, my view barely changed and it said I suicided lol.
> My other favorite is I will be alone doing something, running behind cover or the like and you hear that "zap" sound, your dead and it says "bad luck". It's pretty cool they programmed random bolts of lightening in this game, even indoors and on sunny days!
> ]


Now how cool would that be. Imagine a rainy map, which actually affects gameplay like you know vehicles are slipping and sliding or you have raindrops on your scope, and the BOOMBOOMCLASH lightning strikes a puddle your standing in and you die, or it strikes you and you fry. Then to counter the lightning you have to wear a all rubber latex suit. KICKASS


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You suicided from all the way up in the air at 3 feet? One time I was running over some gravel and I dropped down about six inches, my view barely changed and it said I suicided lol.
> My other favorite is I will be alone doing something, running behind cover or the like and you hear that "zap" sound, your dead and it says "bad luck". It's pretty cool they programmed random bolts of lightening in this game, even indoors and on sunny days!
> You also mention the delay between switching weapons. This is so irritating to someone who us used to quick FPS's. I didn't know it took 14 years to drop your primary weapon on its sling and un-holster a pistol. I've died so many times to this sloooooow process, another way to remove skilled people from getting ahead.
> BF3 realm time weapon draw:


this video...."that's about the size of it "...and "bad luck" ,i played over 1100 hours in BFBC2 so i figured i get use to this crap over time ...130 hours + and still getting very annoyed
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ortoklaz/stats/236254950/


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*


He says "This is why I love Battlefield 3"

Jesus Christ...


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
> -jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
> -jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
> -getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
> -running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
> -how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
> -switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
> this just the few from top of my head


This is Battlefield.
Its not cod or mw nor is it quake or CS
Its a different game, its not a pure fps game, its a team based game both in public and clan matches.

its also however a NOOB ADAPTED GAME and if you dont like it, go play some other game.
EA tells dice they need things this way to make mr average Joe to feel like superman on drugs, so they made BF3 the way it is.
BF3 isnt a K/d ratio game, it is a win/loose game.

I find it lacking in many ways sure, however I also have a ton of fun in spite of the most likely anoying game ever with the bugs and design idiotic choices dice have made. black screen before spawn? black screen mounting a car but not when jumping out of it?

its well known the designers of BF3 suck playing thier own game, that is also why the game suck so much in what should function a lot better than current ****ty UI and other design choices.
to bad they didnt hire me, I would have flogged them about a load of stuff.


----------



## Krazee

I love and hate this game. The game is fun to play but I need new hardware to have it look better. My old **** is not up to par.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I've been away from this thread for 4 days and there are just WAAAAYYYY too many posts since then. If anyone has anything to say/ask me, you should PM me because I'm not on OCN much outside of work hours.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I've been away from this thread for 4 days and there are just WAAAAYYYY too many posts since then. If anyone has anything to say/ask me, you should PM me because I'm not on OCN much outside of work hours.


It would be better if we could just make seperate threads for seperate cases and then just gameplay discussion and opinions on this thread.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Bandicam 1.7 has no issues for me.


No wonder why mine didn't work, looks like latest version is v1.7.5, and mine was v1.6.









I'll give it another try later!


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I've been away from this thread for 4 days and there are just WAAAAYYYY too many posts since then. If anyone has anything to say/ask me, you should PM me because I'm not on OCN much outside of work hours.
> 
> 
> 
> It would be better if we could just make seperate threads for seperate cases and then just gameplay discussion and opinions on this thread.
Click to expand...

This. I think BF3 needs to have its own Forum Category, or whatever u call it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy S using Tapatalk while driving under the influence.


----------



## raven117

pulled a 440meter headshot last night with my sv98 love that gun. Is there anyway to link battlelog?


----------



## Lune

If you haven't joined the *OCN platoon*, feel free to apply I will accept it asap.

Ask Kcuestag / Jackeyjoe if I'm not around


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raven117*
> 
> pulled a 440meter headshot last night with my sv98 love that gun. Is there anyway to link battlelog?


Just go to your battlelog page and copy/paste the URL:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/UltraViolence74/stats/287061466/


----------



## Spade616

Just got the game today, and im surprised my oc'ed 6870 can play at ultra 1080p(no msaa) at 40-50 fps. the game is incredibly beautiful.


----------



## kcuestag

I can't get bandicam to work, makes my game freeze, so I requested help on their forums;

http://www.bandicam.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=334

Hopefully I can get this solved, I'd love to play at a constant 60fps without using vsync.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I can't get bandicam to work, makes my game freeze, so I requested help on their forums;
> http://www.bandicam.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=334
> Hopefully I can get this solved, I'd love to play at a constant 60fps without using vsync.


I put it at 58 or 62fps just to offset screen tearing. It works great for me - try unchecking every option besides FPS limiting.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*


haha amazing..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Amazing? More like annoying. I played a round the other day where 3, yes 3, snipers camped at the very top of the tower in caspian and sat there for most of the round doing nothing more than annoying people. People that do this sort of exploitation are of the uber douche variety.


----------



## Scrappy

I need someone else in the OCN server


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> I need someone else in the OCN server


Sounds kinky. How many are in the server total?


----------



## Scrappy

3 people in the server we need moar!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha amazing..
Click to expand...

dude i love you lol. Works and confirmed! tried it last night with my friend who is a recon god. It was really hard at first cause you have to learn how to control the takeoff without making your buddy fall off but once we got the hang of it . it was amazing.


----------



## T3beatz

man, this thread is moving along a lot slower now. lol where is everyone at? playing COD?







:thumb:


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Amazing? More like annoying. I played a round the other day where 3, yes 3, snipers camped at the very top of the tower in caspian and sat there for most of the round doing nothing more than annoying people. People that do this sort of exploitation are of the uber douche variety.


yeah...expect they're ridiculously easy to shoot down.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Amazing? More like annoying. I played a round the other day where 3, yes 3, snipers camped at the very top of the tower in caspian and sat there for most of the round doing nothing more than annoying people. People that do this sort of exploitation are of the uber douche variety.


Relax, it will be fixed soon enough

DX tapa tapa


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> dude i love you lol. Works and confirmed! tried it last night with my friend who is a recon god. It was really hard at first cause you have to learn how to control the takeoff without making your buddy fall off but once we got the hang of it . it was amazing.


Just because you can do something in a game doesn't mean you should. Newbs camping off in some otherwise inaccessible places is just a nuisance and a waste of a team slot. Also, I have yet to see a recon "god".


----------



## Kentan900

Doesnt that count as cheating?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kentan900*
> 
> Doesnt that count as cheating?


Some might call it abusing a game weakness, or a bug. Others will call it fair game and thinking outside the box









Probably won't last to long though, I can't imagine the dev's leaving something that unrealistic and potentially unbalancing in the game.

I'm gonna take a shot and say not a lot of ppl on OCN, because of the change.. or maybe its just acting really slow for me? :/


----------



## BradleyW

I'm yet to see this in a game i've played but i think the dev's might find a way to stop it.


----------



## CallsignVega

I am getting so sick and tired of newbs taking key pieces of equipment, camping with them the whole game and wasting their assets.

Like those **** that take the mobile AA in firestorm, go to the top of a hill and get like 5 kills the whole game and the other team runs rampant with air vehicles. I have started team killing these morons. God it infuriates me when horrible players monopolize stuff like that. My server list is getting smaller as I am getting banned by newb admins that allow this crap.


----------



## h2on0

maybe if they had field training officers like mw3 does to help newer players along(you know like the commercial) it wouldn't be such a problem.


----------



## ntherblast

Ugh i am still randomly getting the nvidia display driver has recovered error
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> haha amazing..


That won't last long

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz*
> 
> man, this thread is moving along a lot slower now. lol where is everyone at? playing COD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


probably skyrim


----------



## pwndupure

Does anyone get stuck on "Connecting..."?







I pretty much payed $60 for the campaign.


----------



## Herophobic

Oh God I just had the game of my life! At 4 AM lol! I'm happier than a child on Christmas. Screenshot etc for n00b bragging tomorrow, gotta sleep srsly.


----------



## c0nnection

Anyone know how to get rid of the lens smudges on the screen?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> yeah...expect they're ridiculously easy to shoot down.


That depends on the server you're on. If it's all noobs and your an engie you pretty much have to take youself out of the game to deal with it. The game I was talking about with the 3 snipers also has 3 respawn beacons right there with them. And it was the very tippy top of the tower where there isn't an actual platorm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Relax, it will be fixed soon enough
> DX tapa tapa


I doubt it. I was playing BC2 the week this came out and there where still rtards camping in trees and places they had to parachute to get to.

I've noticed a steep drop off in this threads popularity as well. The site move + Skyrim + MW3 is the cause methinks, which is fine as it was mostly complaints about the game not working anyways.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just because you can do something in a game doesn't mean you should. Newbs camping off in some otherwise inaccessible places is just a nuisance and a waste of a team slot. Also, I have yet to see a recon "god".


lol i know i just wanted to see it for myself. You been looking in the wrong places then. He's 3 service star recon already. pretty much all he plays. Snipes soo dam good. I love having him on my team. He's like our guardian angel when my whole squad advances and im laying suppressive fire with my m60 xD. We had a recon 1v1 battle and we both spawned and tried to find each other. As soon as i found him which was across the map boom headshot down i died. lol he plays recon so much he can judge the distance so fast and hit you dead on. Not always headshots of course xD


----------



## naizarak

not sure if you guys know of this, but i just found a *great* tool for monitoring system usage in multiplayer.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1445046-bf3-performance-graph-pure-goodness.html

No need for fraps/precision/afterburner...or any crappy cpu monitoring programs. native system monitoring through the game, makes it easy to identify which component is the bottleneck. haven't had a chance to use it yet


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nnection*
> 
> Anyone know how to get rid of the lens smudges on the screen?


Ya, stop playing BF3.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's because in AMD CrossfireX setups you have to divide the vram from MSI Afterburner by 2.
> So if it shows 1900MB then you'd be using 800MB of vram.


thank you sir for the info


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> lol i know i just wanted to see it for myself. You been looking in the wrong places then. He's 3 service star recon already. pretty much all he plays. Snipes soo dam good. I love having him on my team. He's like our guardian angel when my whole squad advances and im laying suppressive fire with my m60 xD. We had a recon 1v1 battle and we both spawned and tried to find each other. As soon as i found him which was across the map boom headshot down i died. lol he plays recon so much he can judge the distance so fast and hit you dead on. Not always headshots of course xD


What is his player name.


----------



## MMJA

Any of you guys experiencing an issue where everytime I load up Origin it downloads the same 48.1Mb patch for BF3 then proceeds to the activation check?


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't play as recon at all. I still can't get over the mall ninja outfit they gave him.


----------



## magicase

My game all of a sudden went in to window mode and i can't turn it back to full screen mode. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## MMJA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't play as recon at all. I still can't get over the mall ninja outfit they gave him.


Recon is my worst class too, if I do play him I just equip a SMG and drop spawn points.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> My game all of a sudden went in to window mode and i can't turn it back to full screen mode. Does anyone know how to fix this problem?


try ALT+Enter


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> try ALT+Enter


I tried that already. Didn't work


----------



## magicase

Also do you people get this problem where when you try to join a server and when you get in it just goes into the loading screen FOREVER?

Is that a problem many people have here?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> dude i love you lol. Works and confirmed! tried it last night with my friend who is a recon god. It was really hard at first cause you have to learn how to control the takeoff without making your buddy fall off but once we got the hang of it . it was amazing.


sniper team looser team.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Oh God I just had the game of my life! At 4 AM lol! I'm happier than a child on Christmas. Screenshot etc for n00b bragging tomorrow, gotta sleep srsly.





















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyJ7cxV4gw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA*
> 
> Any of you guys experiencing an issue where everytime I load up Origin it downloads the same 48.1Mb patch for BF3 then proceeds to the activation check?


No, that only happens for me when I click on "repair the game".


----------



## celeryuk

Could play before origin update,now it gets stuck on initializing and error 114 appears before launch.The hours I've wasted to correct this are adding up...am I the only one?
Re-installed my os,drivers and the game itself only for it to work for one evening then all these problems came back,starting to think my os is faulty in someway....hope a patch or fix is on its way


----------



## Zerkk

Did you look in the technical support section of the battlelog forums?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/view/2832654624694388054/

Looks like the stop sticky might help. I couldn't find anything relating to error 114 though. Hope that helps.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*


We can't hitch a ride on the top of a tank...but a floating 2' camera platform, ...no problem...:


----------



## Ryder-182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwndupure*
> 
> Does anyone get stuck on "Connecting..."?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pretty much payed $60 for the campaign.


Might try disabling your antivirus. I know a bunch of people on here have issues with Avast.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLyJ7cxV4gw
> No, that only happens for me when I click on "repair the game".


I don't know what it is but I have my best games early morning/late night myself. I guess everyone that is good is either sleep or drunk! lol I'm not a bad player (pretty average 317 ppm) but late nights it seems I get a little better, or other people get worse!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA*
> 
> Recon is my worst class too, if I do play him I just equip a SMG and drop spawn points.


Don't know what ever happen to good ole camo and a boonie hat or helmet or optional Ghillie suit for rural areas?
Maybe there will be skins for them so i don't have to look at it.



Instead we get this


----------



## quakermaas

Anybody have the game crash and hang, some times I can play for 5 hours before I get one, some times 5 minutes, very annoying. ( just had two, five minutes apart Grrrrrr)
Game just freezes, have to shut the game down and restart it, also a lot of the times when I start the game for the first time it doesn't load properly after Origin has done its stuff, I have to exit out and rejoin the server then it loads map properly.


----------



## Ryder-182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> ... when I start the game for the first time it doesn't load properly after Origin has done its stuff, I have to exit out and rejoin the server then it loads map properly.


Same, every time I load the game. Has anyone found a fix or cause for this?


----------



## rdasch3

Triple monitor people:

First off, thanks to jwaggz for finding this out.

To get triple monitor resolution working correctly with the icons:

1. turn fullscreen off.

2. set higher resolution in the options. This should avoid the shifting of the image to the right.

3. exit the game. I also exited battlelog and origin to be sure but I do not think it is necessary.

4. restart the game and turn fullscreen on.

5. DONT TOUCH ANYTHING! LOL.


----------



## glycerin256

AMD Crossfire users need to try out the NEW Catalyst 11.11 driver and CAP 1. Link: http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx#1

*Then come back and post up your thoughts!*


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Anybody have the game crash and hang, some times I can play for 5 hours before I get one, some times 5 minutes, very annoying. ( just had two, five minutes apart Grrrrrr)
> Game just freezes, have to shut the game down and restart it, also a lot of the times when I start the game for the first time it doesn't load properly after Origin has done its stuff, I have to exit out and rejoin the server then it loads map properly.


I get this all the time, first game of the day when I go to start it just freezes up on me, black screen... Alt+F4, then join server again and all is good... don't know what could be causing this.

*@Blackops_2* have you tried changing the camo skin in the customize menu??


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Don't know what ever happen to good ole camo and a boonie hat or helmet or optional Ghillie suit for rural areas?
> Maybe there will be skins for them so i don't have to look at it.
> 
> Instead we get this


I don't see the difference


----------



## Pendulum

So I was playing BF3 last night as an Engineer and I was doing well 21-2 half way through the game, then the admin asked me if I was hacking, he banned me before I could even respond.


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I tried that already. Didn't work


do u have any remote access clients runing on your computer, they will prevent you from going full screen
like teamviewer or even drop box


----------



## MacG32

*Free* BF3 sig generator, if anyone's interested.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> So I was playing BF3 last night as an Engineer and I was doing well 21-2 half way through the game, then the admin asked me if I was hacking, he banned me before I could even respond.


That's just stupid! Your not the only one though, don't worry. In future, don't do as well. Bad advice...hehe!


----------



## Norlig

so, Battlelog.battlefield.com will not load for me, any1 else?


----------



## Lune

Works for me

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/


----------



## Norlig

I had to change my password for it to work. weird...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I don't see the difference


The mall ninja balaclava, lack of camo, goggles, and the fact he's too skinny IMO. Mainly the balaclava though, i can't stand it. Not doubting you wouldn't wear it in certain scenarios but the get up they have for recon on here just looks well ******ed IMO.


----------



## magicase

This problem just happened yesterday. When the game loads into the loading screen it just stays there forever. I have left it for 10 mins and it still stays there. I have tried this on many servers and all have this problem.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> This problem just happened yesterday. When the game loads into the loading screen it just stays there forever. I have left it for 10 mins and it still stays there. I have tried this on many servers and all have this problem.
> Does anyone else have this problem?


yep, we were talking about this a few pages back, it seems to be happening to a good number of people... don't know what is causing it, probably something with Origin.


----------



## faulkton

anyone who can fly want to help me beat the 2nd co-op? Add faulkton if you're willing to fly with me!


----------



## thrgk

anyone up for co-op? just hit 29 and sick of caspian boarder lol.


----------



## Pendulum

The last server I joined had 4 aimbotters in it, all rank 45+.
PUNKBUSTER, Y U NO BAN?


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> PUNKBUSTER, Y U NO BAN?


THIS IS PUNKBUSTER SPEAKING, I NO BAN CUZ I HERE ONLY FOR MOST OF U GET NOT RESPONDING ERROR


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> The last server I joined had 4 aimbotters in it, all rank 45+.
> PUNKBUSTER, Y U NO BAN?


Maybe the server you were playing didnt have it on.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone confirm if these recent beta drivers for BF3 worth to install? I would feel comfortable to wait for the WHQL version however i read Nvidia forums people were having problems and i have a friend who is using them and he says it works just fine and has no problem.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if these recent beta drivers for BF3 worth to install? I would feel comfortable to wait for the WHQL version however i read Nvidia forums people were having problems and i have a friend who is using them and he says it works just fine and has no problem.


They take 5 minutes to download and install. You define lazy. That being said, I am using the beta and it runs fine.


----------



## naizarak

Guys I've been running the game on all High + Medium Post AA. Just lowered most settings to low/medium and the game looks *nearly* identical. I've played for a few hours, trying out all the different maps and I can't see any difference. Game runs considerably better, I've never seen it dip below 60FPS while before I'd get 40 or so on dense maps. Running at 1440*900 75hz btw. Anyone care to explain what's up with this? What's eating up so much performance without offering any visual improvements?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if these recent beta drivers for BF3 worth to install? I would feel comfortable to wait for the WHQL version however i read Nvidia forums people were having problems and i have a friend who is using them and he says it works just fine and has no problem.


been working perfectly fine for me. i believe they're hotfix drivers so not much changed


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Guys I've been running the game on all High + Medium Post AA. Just lowered most settings to low/medium and the game looks *nearly* identical. I've played for a few hours, trying out all the different maps and I can't see any difference. Game runs considerably better, I've never seen it dip below 60FPS while before I'd get 40 or so on dense maps. Running at 1440*900 75hz btw. Anyone care to explain what's up with this? What's eating up so much performance without offering any visual improvements?


I see the same thing it's crazy... I was running on everything Ultra with a single 6870 and my card was being worked pretty hard... Then I took everything down to medium/high and everything looked pretty much the same but my cards Temp went down a ton, and the game runs a lot smoother.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*snip


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz*
> 
> I see the same thing it's crazy... I was running on everything Ultra with a single 6870 and my card was being worked pretty hard... Then I took everything down to medium/high and everything looked pretty much the same but my cards Temp went down a ton, and the game runs a lot smoother.


You have to restart the game in order to see the differences I believe


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZOMGitsTommy*
> 
> You have to restart the game in order to see the differences I believe


yeah, this is after restart... there is not a truly noticeable difference... just some shadows. Someone posted some pics of the differences earlier in the thread, from how much your card gets taxed going up to ultra is not worth it right now.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Did 11.11 drivers fix BF3 crashing on first run for anyone else?

I just updated to the latest version, loaded up BF3, and was able to get into the game without it error out to desktop.


----------



## CallsignVega

11.11 didn't fix crap. I can't even enable eyefinity with this garbage driver.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 11.11 didn't fix crap. I can't even enable eyefinity with this garbage driver.


why you switch from 580's bro ?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Did 11.11 drivers fix BF3 crashing on first run for anyone else?
> I just updated to the latest version, loaded up BF3, and was able to get into the game without it error out to desktop.


I spoke too soon. Crashed earlier when I did a new power cycle.

BTW, my server list seems to went poof. I mean, its not showing as many servers compared to 3+ days ago.

I live in CA. Anyone else nearby see the same thing?


----------



## Lune

Good quality version of BF3' main theme







rendered it last night for a friend lol


----------



## lightsout

Anyone else having origin issues? I can login to the website but the app is telling me my password is wrong.?????


----------



## Jarobata

They really need to fix the flying robots killing you. It's extremely annoying, extremely unrealistic, and the only people that do it are griefers who love how enraged people become when it happens. Developers probably never thought somebody would be such a douche as to spend the entire round flying robots around trying to run people over.


----------



## BreakDown

what are the best guns per class?


----------



## Savag3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else having origin issues? I can login to the website but the app is telling me my password is wrong.?????


I am. At first it wouldn't let me log in and automatically put me into offline mode, now it's saying my PW is incorrect.....guess its back to Skyrim I go.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone else having origin issues? I can login to the website but the app is telling me my password is wrong.?????


No.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata*
> 
> They really need to fix the flying robots killing you. It's extremely annoying, extremely unrealistic, and the only people that do it are griefers who love how enraged people become when it happens. Developers probably never thought somebody would be such a douche as to spend the entire round flying robots around trying to run people over.


You can shoot it and destroy it...
It's not difficult.


----------



## Robilar

I'm a bit frustrated by a couple of things.

First off, vehicles... I get that they are a big part of the Battlefield universe but the reality is that compared to Bad Company 2 there are a lot more of them on maps.

I spent most of several rounds last night without seeing a single enemy on foot. A bit of an issue as I was playing assault (or medic or whatever its called now) and had no way to damage any of the vehicles. I ended up leaving the servers.

I have tried to find infantry only servers and at best, I have seen 4-5 online. Typically when you go in them, you might get one round infantry and then they rotate to something else. Now this wouldn't be a problem if I were playing engineer on a regular basis but I don't.

Personally I think there should be some way for every class to damage vehicles to at least a lesser extent, tank mines for example. With the overwhelming number of vehicles in the game, we end up with servers full of engineers (and can you blame them). I've gone almost entire rounds as support or assault and not gotten a single kill as there was no one to shoot at. Now this may be the extreme end of things but still, I'm not a vehicle kind of player and as such the game overwhelmingly forces you to play the engineer class so that you can take on tanks and APC's.

Helicopters and jets are a bit less annoying as they are easy to avoid and typically only a couple on each map but again unless you have an engineer with stingers, they get to fly around the entire rounds with impunity. I've seen any number of occasions where a player that knew how to fly could run almost the entire round without getting killed and rack up silly amounts of kills (same can be said for experienced tank players).

I don't see why there would be a balancing issue if the the support and assault class (or whatever they are called) would have the option to get C4 or anti-tank mines in place of something valuable (like the grenade launcher option for example). At least it would give the classes a chance against vehicle heavy servers (Which seem predominant at this point).

Until more infanty only servers pop up (and at this point I am doubtful as most players seem to make a beeline for vehicles), this game is going to continue to frustrate me.

The other item I find annoying are flashlights! I get that they can be blinding in low light situations but outside in daylight? Also they should really only be blinding at very close range and yet that seems to not be the case. I get that its a game but where in the real world do soldiers run around in broad daylight with flashlights strapped to their guns and turned on?


----------



## kcuestag

My only real complaint about this game is that Hyperthreading on i7's cause stuttering on this game, mainly on Nvidia cards.









Other than that, the game is great, but I do hope they fix this soon as I'd love to play with HT enabled, I need HT for other tasks too.


----------



## Jarobata

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> No.
> You can shoot it and destroy it...
> It's not difficult.


Hah I'm aware, not really relevant. Doesn't make it any less annoying, unrealistic, or stupid.

What's the argument for keeping it in the game? Giving douche bags who can't play something to do?


----------



## glycerin256

Can't log in to origin. EA support says they know and are trying to fix it.

EDIT: hey K, you are still probably better off than the CFX 6970s. No complaining!


----------



## Blackops_2

I still want bombs back and A10s in conquest. Whoever made A10s rush only should be punished...


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm a bit frustrated by a couple of things.
> First off, vehicles... I get that they are a big part of the Battlefield universe but the reality is that compared to Bad Company 2 there are a lot more of them on maps.
> I spent most of several rounds last night without seeing a single enemy on foot. A bit of an issue as I was playing assault (or medic or whatever its called now) and had no way to damage any of the vehicles. I ended up leaving the servers.
> I have tried to find infantry only servers and at best, I have seen 4-5 online. Typically when you go in them, you might get one round infantry and then they rotate to something else. Now this wouldn't be a problem if I were playing engineer on a regular basis but I don't.
> Personally I think there should be some way for every class to damage vehicles to at least a lesser extent, tank mines for example. With the overwhelming number of vehicles in the game, we end up with servers full of engineers (and can you blame them). I've gone almost entire rounds as support or assault and not gotten a single kill as there was no one to shoot at. Now this may be the extreme end of things but still, I'm not a vehicle kind of player and as such the game overwhelmingly forces you to play the engineer class so that you can take on tanks and APC's.
> Helicopters and jets are a bit less annoying as they are easy to avoid and typically only a couple on each map but again unless you have an engineer with stingers, they get to fly around the entire rounds with impunity. I've seen any number of occasions where a player that knew how to fly could run almost the entire round without getting killed and rack up silly amounts of kills (same can be said for experienced tank players).
> I don't see why there would be a balancing issue if the the support and assault class (or whatever they are called) would have the option to get C4 or anti-tank mines in place of something valuable (like the grenade launcher option for example). At least it would give the classes a chance against vehicle heavy servers (Which seem predominant at this point).
> Until more infanty only servers pop up (and at this point I am doubtful as most players seem to make a beeline for vehicles), this game is going to continue to frustrate me.
> The other item I find annoying are flashlights! I get that they can be blinding in low light situations but outside in daylight? Also they should really only be blinding at very close range and yet that seems to not be the case. I get that its a game but where in the real world do soldiers run around in broad daylight with flashlights strapped to their guns and turned on?


You may just be going at it the wrong way... the only class that can't do anything to vehicles are the medics. Although you can tube jeeps and stuff, but tanks and air vehicles you can't do anything...

Support has C4 and mortars that can damage vehicles. I have my fair share of C4 vehicle kills. I do play a lot of the Engineer class, but I usually play Engineer class in most games. I also enjoy playing Support and Assault.

Do you spawn on your squad mates? The only time I'm left to wander around on foot without seeing much action is at the start of a round when I can't get into a vehicle fast enough and am left to run to a base to cap it. Once the game gets going I constantly spawn on squad mates or to a base that needs defending. I don't think the game is vehicle dominated at all. I find it fairly balanced, although I find the mobile AA to be overpowered.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> Can't log in to origin. EA support says they know and are trying to fix it.
> EDIT: hey K, you are still probably better off than the CFX 6970s. No complaining!


I'm definitely better with the GTX580's than the HD6970's, but I want the damn stuttering issues fixed so I can enable HT!









EDIT: whoah, I don't know what just happened but my CPU usage on all 4 cores went to 100% for a couple of seconds while playing on Kharg Island 64 conquest, and my team speak 3 stopped working as well as Google Chrome and Skype.









This game uses too much CPU!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> You may just be going at it the wrong way... the only class that can't do anything to vehicles are the medics. Although you can tube jeeps and stuff, but tanks and air vehicles you can't do anything...
> Support has C4 and mortars that can damage vehicles. I have my fair share of C4 vehicle kills. I do play a lot of the Engineer class, but I usually play Engineer class in most games. I also enjoy playing Support and Assault.
> Do you spawn on your squad mates? The only time I'm left to wander around on foot without seeing much action is at the start of a round when I can't get into a vehicle fast enough and am left to run to a base to cap it. Once the game gets going I constantly spawn on squad mates or to a base that needs defending. I don't think the game is vehicle dominated at all. I find it fairly balanced, although I find the mobile AA to be overpowered.


Thanks for clarifying I wasn't aware that support got C4, haven't played that class much yet. Still means my favorite class is out of luck









I do spawn on teammates (who are usually sitting in vehicles...) regularly but once I get out and on foot, I tend to do a lot of sprinting...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> You may just be going at it the wrong way... the only class that can't do anything to vehicles are the medics. Although you can tube jeeps and stuff, but tanks and air vehicles you can't do anything...
> Support has C4 and mortars that can damage vehicles. I have my fair share of C4 vehicle kills. I do play a lot of the Engineer class, but I usually play Engineer class in most games. I also enjoy playing Support and Assault.
> Do you spawn on your squad mates? The only time I'm left to wander around on foot without seeing much action is at the start of a round when I can't get into a vehicle fast enough and am left to run to a base to cap it. Once the game gets going I constantly spawn on squad mates or to a base that needs defending. I don't think the game is vehicle dominated at all. I find it fairly balanced, although I find the mobile AA to be overpowered.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying I wasn't aware that support got C4, haven't played that class much yet. Still means my favorite class is out of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do spawn on teammates (who are usually sitting in vehicles...) regularly but once I get out and on foot, I tend to do a lot of sprinting...
Click to expand...

I agree it can be annoying. I had the same issue last night. I love the 971 but its on assault. I was running everywhere with no one on foot to shoot. Even in a tank when people have theirs built up they can kill you rather quick. When that happens I normally leave the server and its better in the next.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm a bit frustrated by a couple of things.
> First off, vehicles... I get that they are a big part of the Battlefield universe but the reality is that compared to Bad Company 2 there are a lot more of them on maps.
> I spent most of several rounds last night without seeing a single enemy on foot. A bit of an issue as I was playing assault (or medic or whatever its called now) and had no way to damage any of the vehicles. I ended up leaving the servers.
> I have tried to find infantry only servers and at best, I have seen 4-5 online. Typically when you go in them, you might get one round infantry and then they rotate to something else. Now this wouldn't be a problem if I were playing engineer on a regular basis but I don't.
> Personally I think there should be some way for every class to damage vehicles to at least a lesser extent, tank mines for example. With the overwhelming number of vehicles in the game, we end up with servers full of engineers (and can you blame them). I've gone almost entire rounds as support or assault and not gotten a single kill as there was no one to shoot at. Now this may be the extreme end of things but still, I'm not a vehicle kind of player and as such the game overwhelmingly forces you to play the engineer class so that you can take on tanks and APC's.
> Helicopters and jets are a bit less annoying as they are easy to avoid and typically only a couple on each map but again unless you have an engineer with stingers, they get to fly around the entire rounds with impunity. I've seen any number of occasions where a player that knew how to fly could run almost the entire round without getting killed and rack up silly amounts of kills (same can be said for experienced tank players).
> I don't see why there would be a balancing issue if the the support and assault class (or whatever they are called) would have the option to get C4 or anti-tank mines in place of something valuable (like the grenade launcher option for example). At least it would give the classes a chance against vehicle heavy servers (Which seem predominant at this point).
> Until more infanty only servers pop up (and at this point I am doubtful as most players seem to make a beeline for vehicles), this game is going to continue to frustrate me.
> The other item I find annoying are flashlights! I get that they can be blinding in low light situations but outside in daylight? Also they should really only be blinding at very close range and yet that seems to not be the case. I get that its a game but where in the real world do soldiers run around in broad daylight with flashlights strapped to their guns and turned on?


Any pilot that has earned his flares seems fairly immune to rocket damage. I like playing as an engineer though, so I would say that.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying I wasn't aware that support got C4, haven't played that class much yet. Still means my favorite class is out of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do spawn on teammates (who are usually sitting in vehicles...) regularly but once I get out and on foot, I tend to do a lot of sprinting...


Your original complaint about non existent foot-warfare is a perfect segue into something I was about to post up. I have a new guilty pleasure in BF3. 64 player Operation Metro Conquest. I'm not sure if anyone has jumped into one of these servers yet, but I haven't has this much fun with a game in YEARS. It is total $%$#ing chaos for the whole round. Back and forth struggling at the middle choke point from start to finish. Some of my favorite gaming moments ever have come recently on that game mode. Sneaking through the smoke at the choke point and getting to the Russian's A base and hoping/hiding/praying that you stay alive long enough to grab the point so people can spawn on you and flank the other team is so frickin' awesome I can't even describe it.

Try this mode Robilar, you will like it. I have 4-5 64 player servers favorited that run this mode 24/7.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone want to play co op right now at 110 pm EST.

send a friend request to jam3sd121

thanks


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying I wasn't aware that support got C4, haven't played that class much yet. Still means my favorite class is out of luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do spawn on teammates (who are usually sitting in vehicles...) regularly but once I get out and on foot, I tend to do a lot of sprinting...


I've seen a couple of servers that are infantry only and even one that was dedicated to Metro conquest. My advice, learn to love the engie on large maps with vehicles and you will have a lot more fun. If you actually play in a squad, you'd have more fun playing what you wanted as well as the other squad members could play as engie and take care of the vehicles while you support them. THAT's how the game is meant to be played. I think we've all been in a situation where running away like a little girl from a large bug was the only real option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any pilot that has earned his flares seems fairly immune to rocket damage. I like playing as an engineer though, so I would say that.


Only if they are good enough to get out of range to recharge their flares cause I can reload my stingers much quicker then their flares can reload.


----------



## alancsalt

Ah, I'm just too slow then.









But I'll keep that in mind...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Ah, I'm just too slow then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll keep that in mind...


If you do that, make sure you check your surroundings before setting up the second lock on or there a good chance you'll be blindsided by someone on the ground that noted your position after you launched the first stinger. The beeping is loud too.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Your original complaint about non existent foot-warfare is a perfect segue into something I was about to post up. I have a new guilty pleasure in BF3. 64 player Operation Metro Conquest. I'm not sure if anyone has jumped into one of these servers yet, but I haven't has this much fun with a game in YEARS. It is total $%$#ing chaos for the whole round. Back and forth struggling at the middle choke point from start to finish. Some of my favorite gaming moments ever have come recently on that game mode. Sneaking through the smoke at the choke point and getting to the Russian's A base and hoping/hiding/praying that you stay alive long enough to grab the point so people can spawn on you and flank the other team is so frickin' awesome I can't even describe it.
> Try this mode Robilar, you will like it. I have 4-5 64 player servers favorited that run this mode 24/7.


Either you only play RU on that map, or love spam reviving people and losing.


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Either you only play RU on that map, or love spam reviving people and losing.


Neither. I play support and drop ammo, lay down suppressing fire and actually like playing the U.S. side on that map. Like I said, sneaking through the choke and taking the first RU checkpoint is pure adrenaline.


----------



## kcuestag

What's all this talking about Conquest Assault? New game mode? When is it coming from?

First time I hear that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I enjoy the Metro map as well, in moderation. I play a medic most of the time on that map and it usually ends up with me doing suicide runs to draw fire in an effort to break enemy lines. Running up the side stairs into the locker room blazing away is always fun. 64 player is too much for that map, 32 is where it's at.


----------



## BradleyW

Looking forward to Karkand. If we are lucky, we may get some new free maps too, just like BFBC2.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

There is one glaring problem with BF3 that I see. The lack of in game VOIP for PC. Teamspeak doesn't cut it when only 10 people in the entire server use it.


----------



## ntherblast

There are still some serious bugs in this game for example sometimes when i spawn it will show my radio beacon in my hands but then it will disappear and i wont be able to use it.

Also there is a ui glitch i got revived and my ui disappered


----------



## BreakDown

i got that ui bug aswell, very frustrating, had to quit the match and re-join.

BTW: im i the only one who does not like the current comma-rose? there should be some feedback, maybe just let you hear your soldier scream what you chose, to let you confirm you selected the correct phrase.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Any pilot that has earned his flares seems fairly immune to rocket damage. I like playing as an engineer though, so I would say that.


Only if they know when to properly launch the flares. I enjoy watching someone pop em right when i start locking on to them, cause then i will get em









Side note: 11.11 didnt do much for me. I still can't enable vsync without getting stuttering, is this the stuttering caused by HT?
Also if any of you guys do video recording what program do you use and how do you have it set up? i cant seem to find a setting in MSI AB that wont cause a bunch of stuttering when i record.......


----------



## black06g85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evensen007*
> 
> Your original complaint about non existent foot-warfare is a perfect segue into something I was about to post up. I have a new guilty pleasure in BF3. 64 player Operation Metro Conquest. I'm not sure if anyone has jumped into one of these servers yet, but I haven't has this much fun with a game in YEARS. It is total $%$#ing chaos for the whole round. Back and forth struggling at the middle choke point from start to finish. Some of my favorite gaming moments ever have come recently on that game mode. Sneaking through the smoke at the choke point and getting to the Russian's A base and hoping/hiding/praying that you stay alive long enough to grab the point so people can spawn on you and flank the other team is so frickin' awesome I can't even describe it.
> Try this mode Robilar, you will like it. I have 4-5 64 player servers favorited that run this mode 24/7.


I was in a server like that but with a 1000 tickets, each round was 45 minutes or so of complete madness. Was probably the most fun I"ve had on that game so far lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's all this talking about Conquest Assault? New game mode? When is it coming from?
> First time I hear that.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


It's coming with the Back to Karkland DLC.

http://bf3blog.com/2011/11/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand-everything-you-need-to-know/


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jarobata*
> 
> They really need to fix the flying robots killing you. It's extremely annoying, extremely unrealistic, and the only people that do it are griefers who love how enraged people become when it happens. Developers probably never thought somebody would be such a douche as to spend the entire round flying robots around trying to run people over.


I played a match last night on Op Metro 64 man conquest where the top guy was like 67-2 using only the MAV. Chat was interesting to say the least lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> It's coming with the Back to Karkland DLC.
> http://bf3blog.com/2011/11/battlefield-3-back-to-karkand-everything-you-need-to-know/


Thanks!


----------



## MMJA

I love Operation Metro and Grand Bazzar, the battles in the choke points are insane to say the least. The alleyway control point in Grand Bazzar is always crazy and you rack up points as Assault or Support.

I've got a server favourited that runs Conquest 24/7 with fast vehicle spawn, so you can pretty much always get a jet or helicopter, great for levelling up those vehicles.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's all this talking about Conquest Assault? New game mode? When is it coming from?
> First time I hear that.


conquest assault are maps like strike at karkhand of gulf of oman

one team has all the flags and the other team attacks with more tickets but only there uncappable flag.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> conquest assault are maps like strike at karkhand of gulf of oman
> one team has all the flags and the other team attacks with more tickets but only there uncappable flag.


That sounds... Interesting!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jarobata*
> 
> They really need to fix the flying robots killing you. It's extremely annoying, extremely unrealistic, and the only people that do it are griefers who love how enraged people become when it happens. Developers probably never thought somebody would be such a douche as to spend the entire round flying robots around trying to run people over.
> 
> 
> 
> I played a match last night on Op Metro 64 man conquest where the top guy was like 67-2 using only the MAV. Chat was interesting to say the least lol.
Click to expand...

Hmm wonder if that's what happened to me, although I think that guy was actually mortar'ing about the whole round.. Something like 68 - 4 was his final score.

Also, Someone know how to add the amount of kills to your dog tags? I notice some show certain things, amount of kills with rifle, headshots, etc...


----------



## alancsalt

If you've earned one of those type of dogtags, they update themselves. I've got one for tank kills, and that updates itself.

Home > Soldier Stats > Dog tags > Edit Dog Tag

Select the dog tags you want to appear. It would be one of your Advanced Dog Tag choices.


----------



## lightsout

I need a good gun for engineer. I just unlocked the 971 on assault and its my favorite gun. But I hate not being able to do anything to tanks. On engineer I just unlocked the M4, which I don't really like that its burst. I don't like the scar or the 2000. The base USA gun is great imo. I use the ak47u when I'm RU but it seems to be pretty weak.

Is there a good gun coming up for engineer on both sides?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I need a good gun for engineer. I just unlocked the 971 on assault and its my favorite gun. But I hate not being able to do anything to tanks. On engineer I just unlocked the M4, which I don't really like that its burst. I don't like the scar or the 2000. The base USA gun is great imo. I use the ak47u when I'm RU but it seems to be pretty weak.
> Is there a good gun coming up for engineer on both sides?


A91 and the G36C I think
I like the A91 alot; survived quite a few times when I got surprised so I sprayed and prayed

only thing I would be wary of is running out of ammo if your team mates are idiots and don't drop ammo for you (The A91 chews through ammo pretty fast)


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what are the best guns per class?


In my opinion,

assault - *AEK-971*
engineer - *Scar-H* / *G36C*

support - didn't play much but people love *PECHENEG*
recon - im guessing *M98B*


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I need a good gun for engineer. I just unlocked the 971 on assault and its my favorite gun. But I hate not being able to do anything to tanks. On engineer I just unlocked the M4, which I don't really like that its burst. I don't like the scar or the 2000. The base USA gun is great imo. I use the ak47u when I'm RU but it seems to be pretty weak.
> Is there a good gun coming up for engineer on both sides?
> 
> 
> 
> A91 and the G36C I think
> I like the A91 alot; survived quite a few times when I got surprised so I sprayed and prayed
> 
> only thing I would be wary of is running out of ammo if your team mates are idiots and don't drop ammo for you (The A91 chews through ammo pretty fast)
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot, is there a site that shows the unlock progression for each class?


----------



## madroller

I use AEK most of the time.
And I unlocked all JET things. But decided to use STEALTH - HEAT SEEKER - IR FLARES. Its just a dissapointment for me , other things are really useless.
These base AA's are making me sick. Also TUNGUSKA's. If you fly near of them , you are %100 dead.
No Jets can hit me but mobile AA's are really overpowered.


----------



## raxf

Is it safe to download Origin to play BF3? Or is it still considered as spyware?

I really want to play BF3 but I dont want to play at the cost of installing spyware in my system.


----------



## ntherblast

I still don't understand how someone can survive a sniper shot from one of the straight pull guns to the neck


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> I use AEK most of the time.
> And I unlocked all JET things. But decided to use STEALTH - HEAT SEEKER - IR FLARES. Its just a dissapointment for me , other things are really useless.
> These base AA's are making me sick. Also TUNGUSKA's. If you fly near of them , you are %100 dead.
> No Jets can hit me but mobile AA's are really overpowered.


Just curious, why do you even bother with heat seekers? The main cannon is more then enough to deal with anything that is in your airspace.

Also the aa's are fine :S You just have to be sneaky come up from behind and 1 guided rocket and a good cannon burst is enough to disable it and have the driver crap his pants and bail.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i got that ui bug aswell, very frustrating, had to quit the match and re-join.
> 
> BTW: im i the only one who does not like the current comma-rose? there should be some feedback, maybe just let you hear your soldier scream what you chose, to let you confirm you selected the correct phrase.


Comma rose right now is pretty sad, your character actually does yell something similar to what you choose, although it is really quiet. I'm not sure if anyone could hear it or even cares if they did. It's more of a novelty at the moment. In BF2 though, it was fairly loud when you yelled, definitely noticeable AND the function of it was spot on. BF3 comma rose is slow to pop up and choose, also less options. BF2 is instant on the screen, click what you want and done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If you've earned one of those type of dogtags, they update themselves. I've got one for tank kills, and that updates itself.
> 
> Home > Soldier Stats > Dog tags > Edit Dog Tag
> 
> Select the dog tags you want to appear. It would be one of your Advanced Dog Tag choices.


Pretty sure I do have some of those types of tags, but I don't see anywhere that it tells you what they show specifically. Hmm


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Is it safe to download Origin to play BF3? Or is it still considered as spyware?
> I really want to play BF3 but I dont want to play at the cost of installing spyware in my system.


You're good to go with Origin. Don't miss out on all of the fun of BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

People are paranoid about Origin, they think it is an actual spyware.

To be honest, I couldn't care less if Origin spies on my hard drive, that's nothing new in today's world, Steam does the same, Google Chrome does the same, Skype does the same, and many other programs do the same...

Just install it, if someone misses this epic multiplayer game because they're scared of Origin, they should really give themselves a facepalm, this game is too epic to miss it!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> People are paranoid about Origin, they think it is an actual spyware.
> To be honest, I couldn't care less if Origin spies on my hard drive, that's nothing new in today's world, Steam does the same, Google Chrome does the same, Skype does the same, and many other programs do the same...
> Just install it, if someone misses this epic multiplayer game because they're scared of Origin, they should really give themselves a facepalm, this game is too epic to miss it!


I bet pretty much everything sends information to 3rd parties. I don't have an issue with Origin. I've got nothing to hide


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I bet pretty much everything sends information to 3rd parties. I don't have an issue with Origin. I've got nothing to hide


Even if you did, do people really think they will come to your house and punish you for it?
Honestly do people think a company as big as EA are going to steal your CC info? I laugh every time I read the the reason people refuse to play BF3 because of origin. I like Origin better than Steam.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I bet pretty much everything sends information to 3rd parties. I don't have an issue with Origin. I've got nothing to hide


Exactly, most applications nowadays send information to 3rd parties, specially antivirus software.


----------



## djriful

*His review is finally out. It is HILARIOUS!*

http://www.videogamessuck.com/review460.html


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks a lot, is there a site that shows the unlock progression for each class?


go to your stats in battlelog and click upcoming unlocks
or just click on weapons or vehicles etc it will show you what you're gonig to unlock and any future weapons


----------



## BradleyW

Let's just hope they don't send info about my storage device muhahaha!


----------



## koulaid

Download origin.
Install bf3.
Play.

I don't see anything wrong with origin and bf3. Runs smoothly and nothing crashes.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MMJA*
> 
> I love Operation Metro and Grand Bazzar, the battles in the choke points are insane to say the least. The alleyway control point in Grand Bazzar is always crazy and you rack up points as Assault or Support.
> I've got a server favourited that runs Conquest 24/7 with fast vehicle spawn, so you can pretty much always get a jet or helicopter, great for levelling up those vehicles.


Ya, operation metro conquest can be a blast with 64-players. Never a dull moment. I always find it challenging to try to run up the stairs timing the different M320 noob tubers and kill as many people I can before they take me down. It's always like an epic struggle!


----------



## CallsignVega

Has anyone else noticed perks like Squad Flak doesn't seem to do anything? If it does, its such a small effect it could almost be called placebo.


----------



## crashdummy35

What chat client does everyone use for Bf3? Tried a couple of times to hop on the OCN vent server but I never hear anything back about my applications.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

I am finding, now that I own the game, that getting to a level in which I can compete is quite a task







Atleast in BFBC2 you could compete no matter what you had. In this game its insta-death if you are lower level which is a little disheartening. otherwise, im glad to finally have a game to flex my sig rig's muscle:thumb:


----------



## calavera

Wasn't there supposed to be a patch coming this week? Where the hell is it


----------



## mlp

I only have around 30 hours played in this game but I need more maps already!

Really sick of all the crashing games too. Can't even get them to start up properly most of the time either. And they still haven't fixed Battlefield's Battlelog conflict with Avast antivirus.

I still can't get enough of it though. Love me some Caspian border 64-conquest. Man I would love it if they opened it up to 128 person maps... !!


----------



## digitard

Anyone with NVIDIA cards run the new beta drivers?

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.79-beta-driver.html

Any differences in frame rate, or SLI performance/issues?


----------



## psyside

How do you measure CPU usage ingame?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm definitely better with the GTX580's than the HD6970's, but I want the damn stuttering issues fixed so I can enable HT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: whoah, I don't know what just happened but my CPU usage on all 4 cores went to 100% for a couple of seconds while playing on Kharg Island 64 conquest, and my team speak 3 stopped working as well as Google Chrome and Skype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game uses too much CPU!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Vehicle dynamics in BF3 are crap compared to BC2.

They are paradoxically too weak and too strong at the same time. Too powerful/resilient against infantry and too cumbersome/clunky to use. It's too easy to dominate with them and they're not fun to use (exception: piloting).

The added "realism" sucks. Tanks are disgraceful (extremely powerful, boring to use, clunky) and AA is a travesty in terms of power.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Vehicle dynamics in BF3 are crap compared to BC2.
> They are paradoxically too weak and too strong at the same time. Too powerful/resilient against infantry and too cumbersome/clunky to use. It's too easy to dominate with them and they're not fun to use (exception: piloting).
> The added "realism" sucks. Tanks are disgraceful (extremely powerful, boring to use, clunky) and AA is a travesty in terms of power.


you need to check out this "engineer" class bro!


----------



## snoball

Here is a quick Q. Why on earth did DICE make it so if you abandon your vehicle to do something it explodes? I am so tired of using my jeep to drive to a cap point, get out and hide somewhere, finish cap, return to jeep, on fire:wth: boom


----------



## TurboPanda

edit posted below


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How do you measure CPU usage ingame?


render.perfoverlay.visible 1


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryanrenolds08*
> 
> I am finding, now that I own the game, that getting to a level in which I can compete is quite a task
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atleast in BFBC2 you could compete no matter what you had. In this game its insta-death if you are lower level which is a little disheartening. otherwise, im glad to finally have a game to flex my sig rig's muscle:thumb:


Yeah same, I'm finally getting to the point where I'm both getting more used to the game and getting better unlocks so my KD is more consistently above 1 most rounds. Went 11-3 one round. But my accuracy is still far worse than BC2. My sniper accuracy is this game is what my SMG accuracy was in bc2, or about half of bc2.

The vehicles exploding after you get out is a really good idea IMO, this way people don't leave them all over the place and there's no more at the base for others to use. I'd agree they should increase the time until it explodes a little bit though.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> The vehicles exploding after you get out is a really good idea IMO, this way people don't leave them all over the place and there's no more at the base for others to use. I'd agree they should increase the time until it explodes a little bit though.


Yep, at least give me enough time to cap and return.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitard*
> 
> Anyone with NVIDIA cards run the new beta drivers?
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-285.79-beta-driver.html
> Any differences in frame rate, or SLI performance/issues?


not sure about framerate. i wouldn't notice anyway since mine's smooth most of the time vsync locked.
no SLI issues so far.


----------



## magicase

Does anyone know what port numbers the BF3 servers use?


----------



## psi_guy

is anyone else having a difficult time getting logged into origin to even play bf3? it keeps telling me i am entering the wrong password when i know it is right. and it takes forever for origin to even start up.


----------



## sockpirate

thought you all would get a kick out of me and my buddies vent server lol....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of me and my buddies vent server lol....
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


now that is comedy gold gj my friend


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of me and my buddies vent server lol....
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Lol'd

An update, finished unlocking all the guns in Engineer, I'm torn between the A-91 and G36C.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of me and my buddies vent server lol....
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> now that is comedy gold gj my friend
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> thought you all would get a kick out of me and my buddies vent server lol....
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Lol'd
> 
> An update, finished unlocking all the guns in Engineer, I'm torn between the A-91 and G36C.
Click to expand...

He he i quite enjoyed trolling them for the evening.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Does anyone know what port numbers the BF3 servers use?


Online ports: For Battlefield 3 only
TCP: 80, 443, 9988, 20000-20100, 22990, 17502, 42127
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016, 22990-23006, 25200-25300


----------



## ltg2227

The hackers in Metro is getting ridiculous!!!!! found yet another would-be hacker. I actually watched the scoreboard for a bit, this guy got like 5-8 kills in like literally 5 seconds with the PMG, i believe. I notice the big machine guns are the choice weapon for the last 2 or 3 i have seen. I love playing Metro but it's really getting irritating and i'm seeing it more and more! here is a screen shot to took! Keep in mind his K/D would probable be higher except alot of people left.


----------



## snoball

Heck all three top US are hackers imo.

Pendulum nice KDR, do you even play objectives?



I am not amazing at the game but it sure is fun.


----------



## Fasista

It's ridiculous what they are doing against hackers , For example reset the statistics that EA / DICE should do is ban the account and battlelog Origin

My soldier


----------



## jaumeat

One question relative to the future expansion of BF3 called BACK to KARKAND:

All our perks / weapons that we actually unlocked in BF3, will be available in the expansion? or we will have to climb our way up again?

For example, I got all the jet unlocks, would be a bit annoying to have to ramp up them again -.-

Thank you.


----------



## Lune

We will keep our weapons.. pretty sure.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I know this thread is freaking super long and I cant find my question so I'll ask it here.

Every time I join a new game now, on a new map, my game crashes...well it doesn't even load. "BF3 has stopped responding..." error. Every time on a new map...

Should I try the repair function in Origin? I tried it on my laptop and my game files were just deleted so I had to completely re install it.

It's starting to get old really quick and I need some answers from people fixing this issue. It's literally every different map. Wasting my time really...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> you need to check out this "engineer" class bro!


I fully unlocked Engineer right after Assault. Engineers were much more useful in BC2 than they are in BF3.

This is comparative. Vehicle dynamics (vs. vehicles and vs. infantry) were still much better in BC2.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

BF3 is down at the moment for maintenance.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeBunnies*
> 
> BF3 is down at the moment for maintenance.


I don't think so, works fine here.

However, it is down for PS3 for a couple of hours, but not on PC.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think so, works fine here.
> However, it is down for PS3 for a couple of hours, but not on PC.


Hmm I keep getting
Quote:


> Sorry, Something technical went wrong
> 
> We're going to sort it out and have things back to normal really soon.
> 
> Try going back or Home


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I know this thread is freaking super long and I cant find my question so I'll ask it here.
> 
> Every time I join a new game now, on a new map, my game crashes...well it doesn't even load. "BF3 has stopped responding..." error. Every time on a new map...
> 
> Should I try the repair function in Origin? I tried it on my laptop and my game files were just deleted so I had to completely re install it.
> 
> It's starting to get old really quick and I need some answers from people fixing this issue. It's literally every different map. Wasting my time really...


Might check this post, http://www.overclock.net/t/1168863/for-anyone-having-pre-match-and-first-launch-bf3-crashes-this-is-what-fixed-it-for-me/0_20

Also its not really worth posting "troubleshooting" questions in here, they get skipped over so fast. Best to look for a single thread that someone already started, I know there are several "BF3 fix" threads. Might check the last 5 pages or so back in this section.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Pendulum nice KDR, do you even play objectives?.


I do, I attack when we have less than 3 points, defend the rest of the time. I was playing as a sniper now I'm an engineer, hence the high-ish KDR.
I usually sneak around a position people are holding down and come up from behind with a silenced weapon and take them down.
People never seem to check their backs anymore.


----------



## OrangeBunnies

I can get into a BF3 game, but I have to refresh the page to get rid of the "Sorry, Something technical went wrong" message. If I change the server filters the error message comes up again, strange..


----------



## coolhandluke41

how you turn on thermal optics in choppers and tanks ??


----------



## MacG32

Who's feeling like this today in BF3?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> how you turn on thermal optics in choppers and tanks ??


You have to unlock it first. Then equip in land for tanks and air for choppers. I'm pretty sure it's right mouse button once it's equipped.

I just got off a few games and it's working fine here in Ontario.

I havn't gotten a bf3.exe has stopped working since I installed the new beta drivers.


----------



## claymanhb

I recently downloaded the new beta drivers for skyrim and it seems like BF3 is crashing to desktop a lot. Anyone else?


----------



## CaveLake08

Will EA/DICE eventually unlock their DICE specific weapon attachments to everyone? Things like the 12x scope for the M416. I don't care about actually using them it just annoys me that under the Weapons statistics page it shows me that I still have one more thing to unlock when I can't even unlock it..


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You have to unlock it first. Then equip in land for tanks and air for choppers. I'm pretty sure it's right mouse button once it's equipped.
> I just got off a few games and it's working fine here in Ontario.
> I havn't gotten a bf3.exe has stopped working since I installed the new beta drivers.


yeah i got it unlocked
+1
Thanks


----------



## theturbofd

anyone get an update? I just tried to launch it and i had to wait for the update ?


----------



## TG_bigboss

They like to do that to secret fix things like for stat patters and whatnot. Ive had it three times already this month. Wish they were more open to what they do. But i guess for a really small fix they don't see a reason to waste space and star a troll thread about them fixing c4 being placed on mav and EOD bots.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I have a question to the chopper user's. I was in a game today and was using my stingers to take down a pesky Heli as usual when I noticed
I was having more trouble than normal taking it down. I would lock on, fire and he would pop flares as usual. I would re-load, lock on again without missing a beat and fire and the stinger missile would just shoot straight. Is there a perk that gives them the ability to do this? Is it the ECM Jammer that enables you to do this?


----------



## unit_86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Download origin.
> Install bf3.
> Play.
> I don't see anything wrong with origin and bf3. Runs smoothly and nothing crashes.


I agree it works for my.
I like that while a game is loading i can be looking up stats and progressions or looking at how many points i need to take over a mate on the leader board.


----------



## T3beatz

Origin should not be used to start the game... they should have picked one or the other, or neither.... Origin, or Battlelog.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have a question to the chopper user's. I was in a game today and was using my stingers to take down a pesky Heli as usual when I noticed
> I was having more trouble than normal taking it down. I would lock on, fire and he would pop flares as usual. I would re-load, lock on again without missing a beat and fire and the stinger missile would just shoot straight. Is there a perk that gives them the ability to do this? Is it the ECM Jammer that enables you to do this?


Stealth, ECM, or even under the radar does this. Its soo cool to have under the radar. you fly low and fast and no one can take u down or lock on to you.


----------



## michintom

Sent some friend requests.
I play on OCN server on a daily basis, add me "imxkal"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Sent some friend requests.
> I play on OCN server on a daily basis, add me "imxkal"


how many time did you kill me tonight???


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Got an email from EA saying I'm banned for 72 hours... Tried talking to Live Chat but they couldn't tell me anything other than I was banned for profanity... I never use the forums and have certainly never used profanity on battlelog. I can't even play singleplayer. How is this legal? They won't tell me the specifics or let me talk to the people in charge of account management. I'm thinking about charging back the game and buying a new copy because of this non-sense.

It's sad to say but I'm actually looking forward to the paid DLC of Back to Karkand to get some real Battlefield maps up in here; even if they are old rehashes from BF2. It's still better than this CoD wannabe we have now. Hopefully we get some proper squad management, squad leader comma rose, a real map and in-game VOIP as a X-mas present with the patch as well. Hey, I can dream, can't I?


----------



## kcuestag

I don't get why they'd ban you for 72 hours, first of all, you can say whatever you want on the servers chat, unless that was on a forum, but since you said you never posted on their forums, I see no reason why they're doing this.









On another side, could you guys please do me a favor and report this guy for stats padding?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/angel_sko/

I caught him stats padding quite a few times already;

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/5601387/1/327458249/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/5609695/1/327458249/

I'd appreciate if you guys reported him, I really hope everyone doing this kind of cheats get banned.









By the way, when reporting him, add the link of one of those battlereports (The 2nd one is a bit more obvious) so they can see it easier.


----------



## Maxxa

I was in a game lastnight I think it was the Highway and some sniper pretty much camping the hill right beside the bad guys base was 42/1 by the time I finally rage quit after failing to get him on a number of occasions. He seemed to never miss no matter what range I was trying to find him at and what angle I approached at... It was my first rage quit but there certainly can't be anyone that good can there? I was also playing sniper so it's not like I didn't have range.


----------



## Mr.Pie

did I tell you guys how I shot down a jet that was low level strafing with a RPG? No i can't prove it cause I didn't have Fraps on at the time









it was epic though!


----------



## Maxxa

Pics or it...aww I don't really care lol
Nice work though, I no scoped a chopper with an RPG in BC2








Best I've done in BF3 so far was a really long range tank round into a chopper.


----------



## kcuestag

Here's the new Back to Karkand trailer;


----------



## snoball

The wait for karkand is killing me.


----------



## hajabooja

For those of you running AMD, do you find the 11.11s to be any better than 11.10s? It seems the game was smoother on 11.10s, but I haven't done any benchmarks.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> For those of you running AMD, do you find the 11.11s to be any better than 11.10s? It seems the game was smoother on 11.10s, but I haven't done any benchmarks.


I didn't really notice much of a difference. But then again, I haven't been playing much lately.


----------



## Slightly skewed

The Karkand trailer looks awesome.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The Karkand trailer looks awesome.


Lol someone is a little late to the party


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Lol someone is a little late to the party


Wut? The date on the trailer is today. I've seen the others, nub.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't get why they'd ban you for 72 hours, first of all, you can say whatever you want on the servers chat, unless that was on a forum, but since you said you never posted on their forums, I see no reason why they're doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another side, could you guys please do me a favor and report this guy for stats padding?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/angel_sko/
> I caught him stats padding quite a few times already;
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/5601387/1/327458249/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/5609695/1/327458249/
> I'd appreciate if you guys reported him, I really hope everyone doing this kind of cheats get banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, when reporting him, add the link of one of those battlereports (The 2nd one is a bit more obvious) so they can see it easier.


What exactly are they doing? I'm just curious. How do they get that many kills with six people on the server?


----------



## rayz

not sure which is worse. being a "nub" or having 2mm+ points in less than a month


----------



## PARTON

2mm+ points in a month. Find a little balance in your life.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rayz*
> 
> not sure which is worse. being a "nub" or having 2mm+ points in less than a month


Nub=ignorant. That's all it really means. Yes, I over did it initially (many have) but my needs have been satiated and it's back to life as usual. No harm done and I had a blast.


----------



## jbobb

I might just have to give up playing HC for a bit or find a HC server with friendly fire off.

I cannot stand it when you accidentally team kill a player and they come back to kill you even after telling them you are sorry. With friendly on, it is almost a give-in that there will be team kills. I am willing to let slide any TK done to me in a heavy fighting area...it's just going to happen sometimes.

But it does no good for that person to purposley go and find the player that TK'd them and kill them back. For example, I checked a hallway and knew there were enemies there and I did not see any blue markers in there for my team. I chucked in a grenade and ended up TK'ing someone. He then re-spawned, found me and TK'd me back. Like I knew he was going to run into the hallway after I threw the grenade there.

Another one I had accidentally shot someone that was in front of me. I was a medic and so was my buddy playing with me. I revived the guy I TK'd and he got up and killed me. My friend revived me back and he sot me again. Then my friend killed him and revived me and we left him dead and ran off to fight some more.









Now I can see TK'ing someone because they are constantly killing team mates or acting stupid, but accidents happen in HC mode with FF on. You are hurting your team more by going back and purposley killing the player that accidentally TK'd you.

/rant


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> What exactly are they doing? I'm just curious. How do they get that many kills with six people on the server?


They are playing the medic class, person A kills person B, then person C revives person B, person B then kills person A, and person D revives person A.

They keep doing that for the whole round, and gather a crap load of points by cheating, or so called "stats padding".


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbobb*
> 
> I might just have to give up playing HC for a bit or find a HC server with friendly fire off.
> I cannot stand it when you accidentally team kill a player and they come back to kill you even after telling them you are sorry. With friendly on, it is almost a give-in that there will be team kills. I am willing to let slide any TK done to me in a heavy fighting area...it's just going to happen sometimes.
> But it does no good for that person to purposley go and find the player that TK'd them and kill them back. For example, I checked a hallway and knew there were enemies there and I did not see any blue markers in there for my team. I chucked in a grenade and ended up TK'ing someone. He then re-spawned, found me and TK'd me back. Like I knew he was going to run into the hallway after I threw the grenade there.
> Another one I had accidentally shot someone that was in front of me. I was a medic and so was my buddy playing with me. I revived the guy I TK'd and he got up and killed me. My friend revived me back and he sot me again. Then my friend killed him and revived me and we left him dead and ran off to fight some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I can see TK'ing someone because they are constantly killing team mates or acting stupid, but accidents happen in HC mode with FF on. You are hurting your team more by going back and purposley killing the player that accidentally TK'd you.
> /rant


I hear ya. I'm actually ok with the person I TK'd seeking retribution. I always apologize, but some don't and depending on the situation, I have an urge to kill them back just to make a point to be more careful so I know the feeling. All I ask for is an "sry". It's not that hard. I've had many situations where identifying friend from foe was impossible and mistakes are made. Also, there isn't always time to apologize right away.


----------



## digitally

i might hang around in OCN server sometimes. playing co-op to unlock some weps.


----------



## rogueblade

HC mode sucks?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I hear ya. I'm actually ok with the person I TK'd seeking retribution. I always apologize, but some don't and depending on the situation, I have an urge to kill them back just to make a point to be more careful so I know the feeling. All I ask for is an "sry". It's not that hard. I've had many situations where identifying friend from foe was impossible and mistakes are made. Also, there isn't always time to apologize right away.


You know how many times I have been in metro and bounced a grenade off a teammates head because they jump infront of me? Then that grenade kills a couple team mates and I'm supposed to take the time to apologize? Or sniping in the tunnel one time I had 3 guys jump in m LoS all within 30 seconds of each other and yes I was there first they were 3 team kills in the middle of a 9 kill steak. I refuse to apologize unless I make an honest mistake and if you are worried about receiving an apology all the time then you are not playing the game.
Respawn don't punish and get on with the game, unless it was blatant team kiling put your vote in a move on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I was in a game lastnight I think it was the Highway and some sniper pretty much camping the hill right beside the bad guys base was 42/1 by the time I finally rage quit after failing to get him on a number of occasions. He seemed to never miss no matter what range I was trying to find him at and what angle I approached at... It was my first rage quit but there certainly can't be anyone that good can there? I was also playing sniper so it's not like I didn't have range.


It's possible for sure, if they set up well and are just good they can get quite a few kills before they even get spotted. If they found a really obscure spot far back, maybe in a bush then the scope glint could be really hard to detect. Or they could be an aimbot, lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> did I tell you guys how I shot down a jet that was low level strafing with a RPG? No i can't prove it cause I didn't have Fraps on at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was epic though!


Nice, gotta love those moments when you go "Wow, look what I just did" or even if you witness someone else pull it off


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> It's possible for sure, if they set up well and are just good they can get quite a few kills before they even get spotted. If they found a really obscure spot far back, maybe in a bush then the scope glint could be really hard to detect. Or they could be an aimbot, lol


This guy wasn't making an effort to move from the hill the whole match which was what was bugging me, any time I would try to out flank him he seemed to be able to find me coming from the side and behind before I could even scope him. I doubt motion sensors can be that helpful especially when I am prone or crouching.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I was in a game lastnight I think it was the Highway and some sniper pretty much camping the hill right beside the bad guys base was 42/1 by the time I finally rage quit after failing to get him on a number of occasions. He seemed to never miss no matter what range I was trying to find him at and what angle I approached at... It was my first rage quit but there certainly can't be anyone that good can there? I was also playing sniper so it's not like I didn't have range.


A guy on my team on Op Firestorm map was camping that area. I switched to a losing team and went recon for the sole purpose of killing him as he was doing absolutely nothing to help. He kept going to the same spot and I kept getting headshots on him. I would go cap or d 1 of our flags, move till I could find him, kill him. Over and over. He finally left. with all the flags caps and constant 435m + headshots I did pretty good for recon.


----------



## krz94

anyone else getting the "Game got disconnected" error?

the game used to run perfectly without any crashes until 2-3 days ago when i started getting this error at random times during the game.

it kinda sucks coz i lose all my points and awards...


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> anyone else getting the "Game got disconnected" error?
> 
> the game used to run perfectly without any crashes until 2-3 days ago when i started getting this error at random times during the game.
> 
> it kinda sucks coz i lose all my points and awards...


The new drivers I think. Freakin lock ups and actually got a bsod yesterday. Quite irritating.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> You know how many times I have been in metro and bounced a grenade off a teammates head because they jump infront of me? Then that grenade kills a couple team mates and I'm supposed to take the time to apologize? Or sniping in the tunnel one time I had 3 guys jump in m LoS all within 30 seconds of each other and yes I was there first they were 3 team kills in the middle of a 9 kill steak. I refuse to apologize unless I make an honest mistake and if you are worried about receiving an apology all the time then you are not playing the game.
> Respawn don't punish and get on with the game, unless it was blatant team kiling put your vote in a move on.


Like I said, it's situation dependent. If you don't have time to react or it's an accident or their fault any decent player will recognize that that's all it was. It still doesn't hurt to communicate with your team on what happened. It keeps heads cool and focused. It only takes a second to type "sry".


----------



## 95329

Got teamkilled today so much that it gets me angry. I'm just there waiting for the helicopter to spawn and boom some idiot teamkills me and takes the helicopter. This happened to me today about a dozen times. In the midgame the base is as dangerous place as the battlefield as random trolls are just teamkilling everyone there, crashing cars into helicopters and using AA to shoot all the jets. Once I ran about 100m for the helicopter and just when I was pushing E to enter some guy teamkilled me, took the helicopter and immediately after that some a car came out of nowhere hitting the helicopter and it crashed. How can this be entertaining to some people?!?!

I got my revenge after a few teamkills of course. I just had to get the helicopter as I got my gamepad and I wanted to test it in action. Solution: I waited in the darkness for the two idiots to get into helicopter (last time I got headshot by them just before the heli spawned) and shot the helicopter with my RPG which killed both of the guys but left the helicopter intact. So I repaired the helicopter and flew away. Altough I'm not proud of what I did, it still was quite satisfying tbh..


----------



## Fr0sty

bf3_crash.png 896k .png file


just got this error and i can't launch bf3


----------



## JoeyTB

So i'm not sure if this is an official picture, but if it is.... Why would you do this Dice









http://i.imgur.com/I3VmS.png

Edit: after pulling a still from the trailer, it looks fake hopefully. http://i.imgur.com/M5ecN.jpg


----------



## Ceej

The big giveaway is the runway alignment. I'm guessing the second is a sat image the guy slapped some icons over to make a point about how DICE will ruin it.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej*
> 
> The big giveaway is the runway alignment. I'm guessing the second is a sat image the guy slapped some icons over to make a point about how DICE will ruin it.


Did some more diggin and you are spot on. http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/4599/fakecy.png


----------



## Lune

Made a new video (nothing special) about jet stunts and other random things.. couldn't find better stunts.. rest are too easy.


----------



## downlinx

well, i wish i could see this at work but it looks like we need to do assignments to unlock the 10 weapons in karkand maps.
Source and Here
if anyone wants to up the quotes i would love you forever


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> With the announcement of the latest Back to Karkand trailer, DICE also revealed a new feature that will come bundled with Back To Karkand: Assignments. Basically, Assignments are a set of tasks that players have to complete in order to unlock one of the ten new weapons in Back to Karkand. For example, in order to complete the "Let it rain" Assignment, players have to get 20 kills with a Light Machine Guns and two mortar kills, in order to unlock the QBB-95 light machine gun.
> There are 10 total assignments, each unlocking one of the new weapons. The Assignments can be worked on both in Back To Karkand and in regular Battlefield 3, and once unlocked, the weapons can be used in regular BF3 as well.


Quote:


> Let's take a closer look at the "Let it Rain" Assignment. To complete this assignment, players must score 20 kills with Light Machine Guns and two mortar kills. The game will keep track of how far along you have come to fulfill it. When you have met the requirements, you will unlock a new Back to Karkand weapon (with a matching set of dog tags) to use on any map including the base game. You will also unlock the new Creeping Death Assignment.
> 
> As with all of the Assignments introduced in Back to Karkand, you can keep building towards these no matter if you play on regular maps or maps from the new expansion pack itself. Your regular persistence will also be intact and keep building up no matter what map you play - Back to Karkand is in this way completely integrated into the base game, including the ability to have a map rotation mixing base game maps with Back to Karkand maps.


Quote:


> Come back next week for more details on Back to Karkand. We have more videos coming your way, as well as more details on the new vehicles, weapons, and more.
> 
> As always, if you pre-ordered your copy of Battlefield 3: Limited Edition, you are entitled to Back to Karkand at no extra charge and will be notified in-game once it is available for download and play in December. Anyone can buy it on the launch day for $14.99/1200 Microsoft Points, or the equivalent in their local currency. PlayStation 3 players will have exclusive 1 week early access to Back to Karkand.


----------



## downlinx

thanks bud, +rep


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Made a new video (nothing special) about jet stunts and other random things.. couldn't find better stunts.. rest are too easy.


ive seen this video somewhere before..mmmmm...dice's FB page that's were it was! i hope you no stealing! xD


----------



## Lune

Hmmm? All people here know my soldier is FourTwoFour you can see it in the video, not stealing anything..







probably someone else made similar video as that's pretty much the only available good stunts in the game.


----------



## Eyedea

Something has happened to my BF3 over the last 2 days. One is, for some reason the hitreg now just totally sucks. In game before i literally tapped a full lmg clip into this dude and he killed me and it showed he still had 100% health:thinking:. But overall hit reg seems off for me now, before it was perfect. Also, im getting more random disconnects, which is ******* frustrating, especially as i mostly play high ticket cq. So its great when you played nearly an hour in 1 map, crash, then no stats are recorded.


----------



## Kreeker

I'd like to see optional daily assignments for a little extra xp like what they did in Black Ops. The XP isn't obscene, so it doesn't hurt people who don't want to do them. It would allow for people to change up their usual playstyle for a few extra points.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Made a new video (nothing special) about jet stunts and other random things.. couldn't find better stunts.. rest are too easy.


Nice video.

What is your sensitivity at? When flying a plane my movement is all jumpy and not smooth. I also can't do those tight turns like you do for some reason... Is there some sort of mouse fix or something I need to do?


----------



## Ceej

BTW here's a video I made. In the assignments screenshot you can see all 10 of the new weapons. A list was going around but at least part of that is incorrect. The list for example said the MP5 was in Back to Karkand, but it's actually the HK52 from Euro Force.


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone here getting "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" when trying to join a game at times? It goes past all the initializing, connecting and loading game and then i get the message just before the deploy screen. I dont know why im starting to get it after not getting it at first.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Nice video.
> What is your sensitivity at? When flying a plane my movement is all jumpy and not smooth. I also can't do those tight turns like you do for some reason... Is there some sort of mouse fix or something I need to do?


Mouse used: Razer Naga with 1900 DPI instead of 6000 (max) with 7-8% ingame sensitivity


----------



## MarvinDessica

I think I'm finished with this game. The amount of campers seriously makes every game type extremely un-enjoyable. I really hate having to camp for 30 seconds at a time to either get a kill or get killed myself. Then there is the fact there is no class cap (WHY the hell would they not include this? Seriously.) where almost everyone is a sniper scoring for cheap hits. It's just boring as hell to play at this point. Maybe Back to Karkand will get me playing again, cause these maps and current gameplay situations make it a bore.


----------



## jellis142

^ Agreed. I have to occupy armor to just get around most maps now, and the second I get targeted, it feels like every enemy soldier is on foot with RPG's. There's no surviving.


----------



## falcon26

Are most people play with AO or SO on? I tried both and also off and don't really notice a difference except my frames are better with it off...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Dice FB
Quote:


> The DICE team are hard at work supporting Battlefield 3. To date, we have implemented several server updates to improve stability and performance. Next week we are publishing a significant Battlefield 3 client update for the PC. Console patches take a bit longer due to the certification requirements for console content, but it will follow shortly after the PC update.


Battlefield Blog
Quote:


> The DICE team are hard at work supporting Battlefield 3. To date, we have implemented several server updates to improve stability and performance. Next week we are publishing a significant Battlefield 3 client update for the PC. Console patches take a bit longer due to the certification requirements for console content, but it will follow shortly after the PC update.
> 
> So what's in the PC patch? *You'll see improved polish, stability, weapons balancing, squad control functionality, user interface enhancements, and several feature enhancements that address feedback the community has provided to date - plus we're removing the so called "negative mouse acceleration" that some of you have experienced.*
> 
> Regarding cheating and boosting, we continue to analyze data to identify and hold accountable (ban, wipe stats) players that cheat or boost. We've received questions about what to do when faced with unsportsmanlike conduct in Battlefield 3 - the best course of action is to click the warning sign next to their profile name in Battlelog, or head to the EA Help Desk and report your issue. These leads will enable us to follow up on the report.
> 
> We appreciate all the feedback. Keep it coming to help us with future improvements. Check back next week to confirm the patch launch date and the detailed fix list. Thanks for playing and sharing your feedback with us!


YES! finally! =D i tried playing today nothing but lags shuttering and crashing....i didn't do anything but play skyrim and SR3! looks like bf3 is jealous now and doesn't want to cooperate with me =P

i love how they said UI enhancement..does that mean they are really listening to the community and implementing that image that's been going around on twitter? i hope so everyone loved it so much and i hope they did add that in.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Dice FB
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The DICE team are hard at work supporting Battlefield 3. To date, we have implemented several server updates to improve stability and performance. Next week we are publishing a significant Battlefield 3 client update for the PC. Console patches take a bit longer due to the certification requirements for console content, but it will follow shortly after the PC update.
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield Blog
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The DICE team are hard at work supporting Battlefield 3. To date, we have implemented several server updates to improve stability and performance. Next week we are publishing a significant Battlefield 3 client update for the PC. Console patches take a bit longer due to the certification requirements for console content, but it will follow shortly after the PC update.
> So what's in the PC patch? *You'll see improved polish, stability, weapons balancing, squad control functionality, user interface enhancements, and several feature enhancements that address feedback the community has provided to date - plus we're removing the so called "negative mouse acceleration" that some of you have experienced.*
> Regarding cheating and boosting, we continue to analyze data to identify and hold accountable (ban, wipe stats) players that cheat or boost. We've received questions about what to do when faced with unsportsmanlike conduct in Battlefield 3 - the best course of action is to click the warning sign next to their profile name in Battlelog, or head to the EA Help Desk and report your issue. These leads will enable us to follow up on the report.
> We appreciate all the feedback. Keep it coming to help us with future improvements. Check back next week to confirm the patch launch date and the detailed fix list. Thanks for playing and sharing your feedback with us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES! finally! =D i tried playing today nothing but lags shuttering and crashing....i didn't do anything but play skyrim and SR3! looks like bf3 is jealous now and doesn't want to cooperate with me =P
> i love how they said UI enhancement..does that mean they are really listening to the community and implementing that image that's been going around on twitter? i hope so everyone loved it so much and i hope they did add that in.
Click to expand...

Sounds promising but as always, cautious optimism is the only way to tread. The game will never be perfect and we all know that deep down.


----------



## thrgk

By thanksgiving it will be out?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam^

By the end of next week so I'm guessing it will come out Thursday! Place your bets now!


----------



## thrgk

Wohoo! How large is the dl? Hope not more then 500mb

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## faulkton

lol there is a steep learning curve to flying


----------



## TG_bigboss

i bet its going to be a huge patch seening how much they have and had to fix. A lot of things are being brought to the table so well see =) i cant wait till then.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> sniping in the tunnel one time I had 3 guys jump in m LoS all within 30 seconds of each other and yes I was there first they were 3 team kills in the middle of a 9 kill steak. I refuse to apologize unless I make an honest mistake .


You were sniping.
That's your mistake.
Snipers are always in the wrong in Battlefield. Waste of a slot on the server.


----------



## Mr.Pie

this was an epic game this morning

I <3 my M60-E4
I do better on it then my SAW now. Too bad my team was crap; we would cap everything then the other team would get it back from us. At least my squad was useful and obeying my squad leader attack/def orders and flanking and supporting me as well.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> did I tell you guys how I shot down a jet that was low level strafing with a RPG? No i can't prove it cause I didn't have Fraps on at the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was epic though!


That sound pretty bad ass. Harder to do than you think considering the RPG in this game moves at like 3 miles per hour.







I've gotten many sweet tank round kills on helicopter but no RPG/tank kills on jets yet. The day will come!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> i bet its going to be a huge patch seening how much they have and had to fix. A lot of things are being brought to the table so well see =) i cant wait till then.


This better be a mega-freaking patch that's for sure. Considering the game will have been out with huge bugs for a month by the time the patch is released.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Hmmm? All people here know my soldier is FourTwoFour you can see it in the video, not stealing anything..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> probably someone else made similar video as that's pretty much the only available good stunts in the game.


I've got a couple you can try. How about fishing in the sea for fish and landing on the roof of a specific building in Kharg Island. I'll post the video of that in a bit.

Hopefully we get a destroyer and sub for wake like on a true Battlefield PC game:


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I've got a couple you can try. How about fishing in the sea for fish and landing on the roof of a specific building in Kharg Island. I'll post the video of that in a bit.
> Hopefully we get a destroyer and sub for wake like on a true Battlefield PC game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=app_tVsM4-s


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You were sniping.
> That's your mistake.
> Snipers are always in the wrong in Battlefield. Waste of a slot on the server.


snipers are a disgrace to you??


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That sound pretty bad ass. Harder to do than you think considering the RPG in this game moves at like 3 miles per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gotten many sweet tank round kills on helicopter but no RPG/tank kills on jets yet. The day will come!
> This better be a mega-freaking patch that's for sure. Considering the game will have been out with huge bugs for a month by the time the patch is released.


hehe took me a couple of tries
didn't even know what hit him lol

btw to any medics/assault class players out there or noobs; watch this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGLYQY3wUQ

though you can of course "reject" the revive with "E"


----------



## Bluemustang

Well that was weird, anyone get this before? I was fighting on the US side and suddenly I froze in place, went to death screen and I was on the RU side ***?


----------



## Kaged

I guessing the server was auto-balancing so the teams were even, had it happen to me a couple times, but usually only before the round started.


----------



## earwig1990

i keep finding invisible walls that i cant shoot though! its so frustrating! i recorded this while i was playing i couldnt shoot this guy cuz the game thought i was shooting at a wall... gahhh glitches


----------



## Fr0sty

can't seem to not die :O

yes i suck!!

/rant


----------



## Blackops_2

Wish i would've been recording a while ago. I was in a little bird and we were passing a zw11 a decent distance off. I was in the passenger seat with the SMAW. Lead the rocket like SOB and he ran right into it







it's one of those goofy shots you don't expect to make it was epic.


----------



## redalert

I just unlocked the AS VAL but only a 20 round clip instead of 30


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just unlocked the AS VAL but only a 20 round clip instead of 30


AS VAL...terrible gun. When I first got 45 and unlocked it, I was like...oh ok cool this is the last gun, it must be pretty decent.


----------



## alancsalt

Emptied two clips from the G36C into a guy's chest at point blank range, but no death, and he popped me in the head. I think he was as surprised as I was. While I died someone else nailed him, and his KD ratio was nothing unusual....

Guess I've just gotta be cool headed enough to do head shots......


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> hehe took me a couple of tries
> didn't even know what hit him lol
> btw to any medics/assault class players out there or noobs; watch this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGLYQY3wUQ
> though you can of course "reject" the revive with "E"


The worst is when you die with no ammo, then the assault keeps reviving you and all you have is a pistol left. Sometimes you just want to re-spawn normally to get all your ammo back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just unlocked the AS VAL but only a 20 round clip instead of 30


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> AS VAL...terrible gun. When I first got 45 and unlocked it, I was like...oh ok cool this is the last gun, it must be pretty decent. Tried it and said **** this gun after 15 minutes.


I was a huge fan of the VSS in BC2 so I was looking forward to the AS VAL. What a disappointment. On full auto you literally go through a whole clip in just over 1 second. Not only that, its silencer doesn't hide you on the mini map and it takes like 10 bullets at range to kill someone.


----------



## pjBSOD

Learned how to fly... practicing on empty servers. So much fun even to just fly for no reason


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Learned how to fly... practicing on empty servers. So much fun even to just fly for no reason


That's what I've been doing, I started with a joystick - what's going on that it's easier to fly with a mouse? I use that now.


----------



## jellis142

Had a blast with the 360 controller today!

But now I've been kicked from 5 servers within 1 minute of being in-game...? These are servers I join regularly


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The worst is when you die with no ammo, then the assault keeps reviving you and all you have is a pistol left. Sometimes you just want to re-spawn normally to get all your ammo back.
> ~snip


haha agreed
I've been so bauss while playing as assault before I chewed through all my ammo on my AEK; I wasn't bothered to pickup an enemy's kit and my team was terrible at dropping ammo so I ended up running around with a pistol killing 1 more person before dying.
I once had to run halfway across a map, prone in front of a support guy and empty my pistol in his face while spamming "ammo" in our chat before he finally dropped some for me

-_- uesless team mates; when I have a good squad; I usually try and play as long as I can.....hate playing with a bad squad/team


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like we'll be getting the PC patch next week.









After 3 weeks and half, they better have a ton of fixes in that patch, to make it worth the wait. I really hope they fix the stuttering issues caused by i7's Hyperthreading, I know I've mentioned it a few times already.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You were sniping.
> That's your mistake.
> Snipers are always in the wrong in Battlefield. Waste of a slot on the server.


Lol... poor misguided soul, recon can be insanely helpful if used decently. Spotting and SOFLAMs win games but if everyone is recon then yes that's not good.


----------



## ltg2227

can you unlock armor like in BC2? it just seems like i die with one shot every time and yet it takes me unloading a clip to kill someone!!!! I've been good about sneaking up on people or charging in Conquest Metro but no luck, dead in one shot, usually. I usually aim through the scope when i fire. for accuracy but sometimes no good!! i know i could do something a little different to help but what?? What are some of the favorite guns of players( with loadout stuff)?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> can you unlock armor like in BC2? it just seems like i die with one shot every time and yet it takes me unloading a clip to kill someone!!!! I've been good about sneaking up on people or charging in Conquest Metro but no luck, dead in one shot, usually. I usually aim through the scope when i fire. for accuracy but sometimes no good!! i know i could do something a little different to help but what?? What are some of the favorite guns of players( with loadout stuff)?


That sounds like practice is called for, IMO. Not being rude, just the facts!
About the armor... Not in the sense you're thinking of, but there is a flak perk to reduce explosives damage, and a suppression resist unlock for keeping your soldier's head clearer.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The worst is when you die with no ammo, then the assault keeps reviving you and all you have is a pistol left. Sometimes you just want to re-spawn normally to get all your ammo back.
> I was a huge fan of the VSS in BC2 so I was looking forward to the AS VAL. What a disappointment. On full auto you literally go through a whole clip in just over 1 second. Not only that, its silencer doesn't hide you on the mini map and it takes like 10 bullets at range to kill someone.


The little bit of time I used it, I actually like it but what you say about AS VAL so true. I don't know about anyone else but I wish they had better gun unlocks too many pistols.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> hehe took me a couple of tries
> didn't even know what hit him lol
> btw to any medics/assault class players out there or noobs; watch this
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxGLYQY3wUQ
> though you can of course "reject" the revive with "E"


Careful, this kind of mentality isn't accepted around these parts.


----------



## kiwiasian

Sad that the ECM Jammer is the last jet unlock...oh well, I had fun while getting there.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> AS VAL...terrible gun. When I first got 45 and unlocked it, I was like...oh ok cool this is the last gun, it must be pretty decent.


no it's not that bad ..i actually like the gun and like to use it in metro
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6310472/1/236254950/


----------



## naizarak

waiting to see what happens with the new patch. also is it me, or is terrain being "deformed" when exploded now. it's not like BC2, but texture becomes black and rougher. not sure if this happened before.


----------



## ahriman

Anyone else having problems accessing battlelog?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Anyone else having problems accessing battlelog?


My friend just asked me the same thing, he couldn't log in


----------



## ahriman

I cannot even bring up the URL (battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/)


----------



## frankth3frizz

I LOVE the AS VAL!! Dead accurate even at long ranges. Its really good especially if your spot on with your aiming.I use it for all my classes now that I have all the guns except for the co-op guns.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like we'll be getting the PC patch next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 3 weeks and half, they better have a ton of fixes in that patch, to make it worth the wait. I really hope they fix the stuttering issues caused by i7's Hyperthreading, I know I've mentioned it a few times already.


This ^







I wonder what they mean by polished graphics and if that's kinda like a crysis 2 situation.

Anyone getting less performance with the new CC 11.11? I'm on my backup rig with my 4890 and now i'm having to run everything on low.

Q9550 stock
4gb DDR2 800 @ 4-4-4-12/2T
XfX HD4890 xxx edition
playing at 1400x1050.


----------



## faulkton

anyone want to play helicopter coop with someone who's learning to fly? Add me lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Regarding the the whole TK'ing discussion, there really, really needs to be server admin support here. I'm at a complete loss as to why TK'ing countermeasures and penalties haven't been implemented yet. I played HC in BC2 almost exclusively and always cringed when I came upon a server with no TK'ing penalties because I knew that without them people just wouldn't give a ****. Voting systems are stupid as well. Most people don't care or pay attention to them which makes them useless.


----------



## Lune

You are just playing in the wrong servers or the admins are bad. We have a plugin that allows you to !punish or !forgive when someone team kills you.. perm ban if I catch a guy !punishing for accidental tk.


----------



## crizthakidd

add me up iseph. im finally getting good at my first fps lol i love how KDR doesnt matter as much as me and my boys gunning down at theright time so we can capture stuff.

some players just do NOT get it lol and im coming from pro fighting games


----------



## celeryuk

Stopped working for the 3rd time...not re-installing again


----------



## StarDestroyer

I'm liking it now, harder to see enemies than in BC2, I wish I could use AA, but the fps drops into the 40s, maybe I just try it anyway


----------



## VoodooActual

Heheheh. Played the Alpha, Closed then Open beta every day until they closed, and finally got round to ordering today. 3-5 days can't pass quick enough


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celeryuk*
> 
> Stopped working for the 3rd time...not re-installing again


Nothing wrong with your computer, it's Punkbuster messing up with the game, sadly.


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your computer, it's Punkbuster messing up with the game, sadly.


Not surprising.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your computer, it's Punkbuster messing up with the game, sadly.


often happens to me; I just jump right back in








I've got school on monday as usual though Kcuestag; so maybe monday night for more BF3? (thats afternoon for you







)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> often happens to me; I just jump right back in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got school on monday as usual though Kcuestag; so maybe monday night for more BF3? (thats afternoon for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have no school at all next week due to thanks giving, so I can play any time next week.


----------



## kiwiasian

Does anyone know how people use stealth as all three upgrades for the jets? I was assuming that once you unlocked everything you would have the option.....but apparently not....


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Does anyone know how people use stealth as all three upgrades for the jets? I was assuming that once you unlocked everything you would have the option.....but apparently not....


Yes i would like to know this too, on a side not laser guided are semi useless, i say semi because i just unlocked them and been using them for about the last 40 min.

The game ended with my kdr at 2/0 but with 3000 points........
80% of the times the missiles 100% disabled the vehicle but only destroyed it a few times, really annoying. They need to bump the damage up for the jets a little bit, as far as i can see from my experience unloading a whole missile pod on a tank will not kill it......;


----------



## coolhandluke41

Does anyone noticed muted sound when playing BF3 today ???


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Does anyone noticed muted sound when playing BF3 today ???


I'm sorry what did you say? hehehe









Are your speakers on?









Not 1 problem for me...well except getting server disconnects, people invincible when climbing walls, BF3 has stopped responding... error, green screen flickering....aside from those...









KH2002, by far, best gun. Most accurate and best damage...weew!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Does anyone know how people use stealth as all three upgrades for the jets? I was assuming that once you unlocked everything you would have the option.....but apparently not....


its a bug/glitch
its actually showing the stealth perks for the player's other vehicles


----------



## $ilent

Im hopefully gonna be buying one of these tomorrow - http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U

Gonna try using joystick and jets/helicopters, is that a decent joystick?

Also anyone have an idea when were gonna see a patch released to get rid of the extremely irritating green screen flashes?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> You are just playing in the wrong servers or the admins are bad. We have a plugin that allows you to !punish or !forgive when someone team kills you.. perm ban if I catch a guy !punishing for accidental tk.


Really perma ban whatever happening to warnings or kicks? how would you know anyway


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Yes i would like to know this too, on a side not laser guided are semi useless, i say semi because i just unlocked them and been using them for about the last 40 min.
> The game ended with my kdr at 2/0 but with 3000 points........
> 80% of the times the missiles 100% disabled the vehicle but only destroyed it a few times, really annoying. They need to bump the damage up for the jets a little bit, as far as i can see from my experience unloading a whole missile pod on a tank will not kill it......;


Well, you launch both missles, then switch to the guns and try to finish em off...The whole missle pod does bother me. When I'm in helo, I'm shooting 14 rockets at 'em, best i get is a vehicle disabled and my gunner finishes him off.

I wish I had a joystick to fly, so much easier. I use the keyboard for quick pitches and rolls and missle shooting, and then the mouse for guns and rocket pod as a precision.


----------



## naizarak

joysticks made sense in bf2 but this game's flying is so easy and unrealistic that a joystick would be a burden.


----------



## $ilent

easy? hardly...I try fly a jet and I just get owned by people with full stealth in a jet...its virtually impossible to level up using KB and mouse if your a jet noob unless playing on a newbie server.

I need something to help me


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> easy? hardly...I try fly a jet and I just get owned by people with full stealth in a jet...its virtually impossible to level up using KB and mouse if your a jet noob unless playing on a newbie server.
> I need something to help me


trust me mouse/keyboard controls are so simple i doubt a joystick would give you any advantage. i like to think of myself as an above-average pilot and i'd say the best jet loadout is stealth, flares, and rocket pods.

for jet to jet fighting, the key is to spot them before they spot you. if the guy you're chasing starts pulling maneuvers, switch to 3rd person, hold the "S" key to slow down and keep them in your sights at all time. after a while they'll think they've lost you and fly straight, which is when you allign your sights and clip them for good. don't start firing until you have a guaranteed shot because that just alarms them to your position and makes everything more difficult. if you get it right, you can completely destroy their jet in 1 MG burst. also if they flee to their base it's *probably* best not to follow, as there's always some noob sitting in the AA.

if someone's following you, do the same - fly to your base for protection. if you're too far out slow down as much as possible and fly erratically. my favorite maneuver is to pull up and do a hard banking turn to either direction just before getting upside-down and then fly towards the ground. works 99% of the time.


----------



## StarDestroyer

well I got the M1 garand in BC2, because I bought BF3, so thats good, I like that gun, only took 2 days to get gold satr with it


----------



## ltg2227

is there any way to see the gun strengths like on BC2 when selecting a gun? When i select a gun i like being able to see where it is strong and weak.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> is there any way to see the gun strengths like on BC2 when selecting a gun? When i select a gun i like being able to see where it is strong and weak.


PRetty sure they removed this feature not sure why... I also find it annoying I have to go into another screen to customize my gun


----------



## Ghost23

Anyone else having trouble connecting to battlelog? -.-


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm sorry what did you say? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are your speakers on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not 1 problem for me...well except getting server disconnects, people invincible when climbing walls, BF3 has stopped responding... error, green screen flickering....aside from those...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KH2002, by far, best gun. Most accurate and best damage...weew!


what do you think i'm saying bro ..? i was playing most of the day ..few hours ago my sound start to disappear,first it was muffled just a bit and now i get very low sound (around 10% instead 100%) in SP or MP any other game plays just fine
any help guys ?
EDIT; SLOVED
lunch BF3 (ALT+TAB)
W7, sound icon at the bottom right of the desktop, LEFT click on it and click on mixer . Select BF3 icon UN-mute it turn it up or whatever you need to do.
Possible conflict with TS
Guild mates reports sound is ok but after some play time it goes out and you need to turn it back on (bug I assume).


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Well, you launch both missles, then switch to the guns and try to finish em off...The whole missle pod does bother me. When I'm in helo, I'm shooting 14 rockets at 'em, best i get is a vehicle disabled and my gunner finishes him off.
> I wish I had a joystick to fly, so much easier. I use the keyboard for quick pitches and rolls and missle shooting, and then the mouse for guns and rocket pod as a precision.


0_0 what laser guided has 2 missiles? you sure? Ill have to go back and check, how did i miss that lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Welll finished BF3 campaign on Ultra settings medium difficulty. It was a great story line. I'm a huge Crysis and Crysis 2 fan and this storyline held it's head up high. Great campaign. A ton of fun.









Now to go back in a second run, turn graphics down one notch to High settings, turn up difficulty to high and run through it in







3D Vision.









Got great FPS through the whole campaign with a 13% over clock from stock GTX 580 at 60-70 FPS avg. Highest temp 74C. Big time memory leak bug, used min 1374MB VRAM and maxed it at 1502MB VRAM. Doing great in multiplayer as well in Ultra settings with same FPS with a 16% over clock.

Though I haven't experienced any issues, I know others have. By the time they fix the bugs in this game, I'll have moved on.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Welll finished BF3 campaign on Ultra settings medium difficulty. It was a great story line. I'm a huge Crysis and Crysis 2 fan and this storyline held it's head up high. Great campaign. A ton of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go back in a second run, turn graphics down one notch to High settings, turn up difficulty to high and run through it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got great FPS through the whole campaign with a 13% over clock from stock GTX 580 at 60-70 FPS avg. Highest temp 74C. Big time memory leak bug, used min 1374MB VRAM and maxed it at 1502MB VRAM. Doing great in multiplayer as well in Ultra settings with same FPS with a 16% over clock.
> Though I haven't experienced any issues, I know others have. By the time they fix the bugs in this game, I'll have moved on.


Well there's a huge patch coming next week, are you moving on by then?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Welll finished BF3 campaign on Ultra settings medium difficulty. It was a great story line. I'm a huge Crysis and Crysis 2 fan and this storyline held it's head up high. Great campaign. A ton of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to go back in a second run, turn graphics down one notch to High settings, turn up difficulty to high and run through it in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got great FPS through the whole campaign with a 13% over clock from stock GTX 580 at 60-70 FPS avg. Highest temp 74C. Big time memory leak bug, used min 1374MB VRAM and maxed it at 1502MB VRAM. Doing great in multiplayer as well in Ultra settings with same FPS with a 16% over clock.
> Though I haven't experienced any issues, I know others have. By the time they fix the bugs in this game, I'll have moved on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's a huge patch coming next week, are you moving on by then?
Click to expand...

No not bored of BF3 multiplayer yet.









When MW3 has a sale I'll make my move, so I'll be here for a while.

I'll give MW3 a run. Looks like crazy FPS in DX9. Will enjoy playing that one maxed out I'm sure. I'll be looking foward to getting great FPS in 3D as well without having to turn down settings.


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, after 60 hours in the game I think my enthusiasm is starting to wane.

Just so many problems and bugs in this game its out of control.

Constant game crashes, server disconnects, server crashes, M240B/general LMG god weapons that have NO detractors (super accuracy, super damage, super rate of fire, super ammo count [What was DICE thinking], mega campers, M320 cheap constant n00b tubers, incredible server side lag.

The whole server lag thing where the server is 1-2 seconds behind your client update really wears me down. Dying behind cover away from where I was 2 seconds ago is just really lame. I don't think they coded this game right to handle large amounts of people seeing how behind the servers are and general lag/rubber-banding.

Might take a break for a while, at least until the patch comes out (which I am sure will be very disappointing considering DICE's track record). They won't fix crashing but they will put a stupid horn on a jeep or something.


----------



## EVILNOK

Man this game has more crybabys than I've seen in an online FPS in a long time. I've been working on maxxing out recon as the other 3 are maxxed already. I jump on some random map rotation server and after 2-3 matches it goes to op metro 64 man conquest. I started the match with the AS VAL but after all the crying over IRNVs and frag rounds I load up the USAS 12 w/frag rounds and IRNV







The tears start flowing. Ended up 54-12 (Or something like that, battlelog is slow to update tonight so I cant check it yet) and all of a sudden "Hey Ultra what hack is that"..." nerf IRNV " " nerf frag rounds" . I don't know, it just seems everyone has to complain about something all the time. Rarely ever do you see anyone say "nice shot, gg" or anything even remotely close to something nice ( about a player or the game in general) O well /rantoff


----------



## Tropic55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
> -jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
> -jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
> -getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
> -running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
> -how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
> -switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
> this just the few from top of my head


And don't forget to add,
When your Vehicle or Aircraft is ready to blow up,
Your facing him or his direction, Jump out to kill him and...........................Your facing the other direction.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Man this game has more crybabys than I've seen in an online FPS in a long time. I've been working on maxxing out recon as the other 3 are maxxed already. I jump on some random map rotation server and after 2-3 matches it goes to op metro 64 man conquest. I started the match with the AS VAL but after all the crying over IRNVs and frag rounds I load up the USAS 12 w/frag rounds and IRNV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tears start flowing. Ended up 54-12 (Or something like that, battlelog is slow to update tonight so I cant check it yet) and all of a sudden "Hey Ultra what hack is that"..." nerf IRNV " " nerf frag rounds" . I don't know, it just seems everyone has to complain about something all the time. Rarely ever do you see anyone say "nice shot, gg" or anything even remotely close to something nice ( about a player or the game in general) O well /rantoff


Yea, I know. It's sad.
Once I had a teammate telling me to "shut the f*** up and play" when I congradulated someone on a good shot...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Man this game has more crybabys than I've seen in an online FPS in a long time. I've been working on maxxing out recon as the other 3 are maxxed already. I jump on some random map rotation server and after 2-3 matches it goes to op metro 64 man conquest. I started the match with the AS VAL but after all the crying over IRNVs and frag rounds I load up the USAS 12 w/frag rounds and IRNV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tears start flowing. Ended up 54-12 (Or something like that, battlelog is slow to update tonight so I cant check it yet) and all of a sudden "Hey Ultra what hack is that"..." nerf IRNV " " nerf frag rounds" . I don't know, it just seems everyone has to complain about something all the time. Rarely ever do you see anyone say "nice shot, gg" or anything even remotely close to something nice ( about a player or the game in general) O well /rantoff


LOL, why would someone say "nice shot" while your using IRNV?









It's like people using an M320 in Metro, a monkey could do that and get just as many kills. That is how much "skill" it takes.

People complain because there are seriously unbalanced items/weapons in the game.

BC2 had much more balanced weapons and hence, 1/10th the complaining.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Man this game has more crybabys than I've seen in an online FPS in a long time. I've been working on maxxing out recon as the other 3 are maxxed already. I jump on some random map rotation server and after 2-3 matches it goes to op metro 64 man conquest. I started the match with the AS VAL but after all the crying over IRNVs and frag rounds I load up the USAS 12 w/frag rounds and IRNV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tears start flowing. Ended up 54-12 (Or something like that, battlelog is slow to update tonight so I cant check it yet) and all of a sudden "Hey Ultra what hack is that"..." nerf IRNV " " nerf frag rounds" . I don't know, it just seems everyone has to complain about something all the time. Rarely ever do you see anyone say "nice shot, gg" or anything even remotely close to something nice ( about a player or the game in general) O well /rantoff
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL, why would someone say "nice shot" while your using IRNV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> It's like people using an M320 in Metro, a monkey could do that and get just as many kills. That is how much "skill" it takes.
> 
> People complain because there are seriously unbalanced items/weapons in the game.
> 
> BC2 had much more balanced weapons and hence, 1/10th the complaining.
Click to expand...

I started the match with the AS VAL with no scope and switched about half way through a 1k ticket match, but you're missing the point I think. I wasn't actually saying I want some to tell me ns...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You were sniping.
> That's your mistake.
> Snipers are always in the wrong in Battlefield. Waste of a slot on the server.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol... poor misguided soul, recon can be insanely helpful if used decently. Spotting and SOFLAMs win games but if everyone is recon then yes that's not good.
Click to expand...

Spotting only works on noob-core servers. It's sad that SOFLAM and spawn beacons were given to the pansy class but yes it's true, those two pieces of equipment are useful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well, after 60 hours in the game I think my enthusiasm is starting to wane.
> 
> Just so many problems and bugs in this game its out of control.
> 
> Constant game crashes, server disconnects, server crashes, M240B/general LMG god weapons that have NO detractors (super accuracy, super damage, super rate of fire, super ammo count [What was DICE thinking], mega campers, M320 cheap constant n00b tubers, incredible server side lag.
> 
> The whole server lag thing where the server is 1-2 seconds behind your client update really wears me down. Dying behind cover away from where I was 2 seconds ago is just really lame. I don't think they coded this game right to handle large amounts of people seeing how behind the servers are and general lag/rubber-banding.
> 
> Might take a break for a while, at least until the patch comes out (which I am sure will be very disappointing considering DICE's track record). They won't fix crashing but they will put a stupid horn on a jeep or something.


At least you weren't banned for "profanity" and then completely ignored without providing any kind of proof. Oh, EA....


----------



## Dropshock

Can't wait until Black Friday to order my parts for my new computer. Hopefully the 6870 can run BF3 MAXED at higher than 40FPS on 1440x900.









Can't wait though, and school and everything will drag on. Ideas on how to pass the time? Hopefully I'll be able to join the PC bros next week.









I'll miss my PS3 stats though :'(


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock*
> 
> Can't wait until Black Friday to order my parts for my new computer. Hopefully the 6870 can run BF3 MAXED at higher than 40FPS on 1440x900.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait though, and school and everything will drag on. Ideas on how to pass the time? Hopefully I'll be able to join the PC bros next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss my PS3 stats though :'(


mouse>ps3 nuff said...







but im right there with you waiting for black friday hopefully they have a sale on the xfx dual fan 6870 wanna crossfire with it to match the existing one woot


----------



## digitally

does anyone noticed there is an orange/green flashes on the screen when you play? i'm not sure if it was a driver's issue.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> does anyone noticed there is an orange/green flashes on the screen when you play? i'm not sure if it was a driver's issue.


Theres also red and white.







Merry christmas. haha


----------



## sotorious




----------



## Ghost23

Great, battlelog seems to be down, at least for some users. According to the tweet I got in response from BF3. -.-


----------



## labbu63

just unlocked the MAV for recon man i love that thing so easy to fly got 2 kills with it already ahaha


----------



## fear5300

I must say, I find myself coming back to Battlefield 3 more than Modern Warfare 3.







It's more polished. I like both games but Battlefield 3....makes me feel like I'm actually in a war.... *nerd*


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Great, battlelog seems to be down, at least for some users. According to the tweet I got in response from BF3. -.-


its still down for me... been down since the other day


----------



## labbu63

another update got the best game of the day right now http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6535754/1/288295248/


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> its still down for me... been down since the other day


I planned on playing BF3 tonight too, but.. I guess not..


----------



## ltg2227

i can't get on Battlelog either!


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I planned on playing BF3 tonight too, but.. I guess not..


Weird, Battlelog has yet to go down for me aside from the day after launch (or maybe it was the second day after) when they did maintenance. I've played quite a bit today sporadically, never had any issues.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Im hopefully gonna be buying one of these tomorrow - http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Extreme-Joystick-Silver-Black/dp/B00009OY9U
> Gonna try using joystick and jets/helicopters, is that a decent joystick?
> Also anyone have an idea when were gonna see a patch released to get rid of the extremely irritating green screen flashes?


I was unable to get my Logitech 3D Extreme to work properly with BF3, even after deleting all bindings for jets and helicopters, and remapping to joystick only. It would seem the Logitech is one of the least compatible joysticks....but if anyone has theirs working, I'd love to know how.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Weird, Battlelog has yet to go down for me aside from the day after launch (or maybe it was the second day after) when they did maintenance. I've played quite a bit today sporadically, never had any issues.


Seems to only be for some people, here's the response I got on twitter.
Quote:


> We're aware of this and we've passed it on to the devs ^ES


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was unable to get my Logitech 3D Extreme to work properly with BF3, even after deleting all bindings for jets and helicopters, and remapping to joystick only. It would seem the Logitech is one of the least compatible joysticks....but if anyone has theirs working, I'd love to know how.


mine works like a charm, weird... I pretty much unbound everything and rebounded it all, and it worked like a charm. Hope you can get it fixed soon


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Well crap, finally get time to play and I keep getting kicked every minute or so.

Edit:

Man this is getting stupid. Updated PB, and that definitely didn't help.

Was there a game update I missed?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> mine works like a charm, weird... I pretty much unbound everything and rebounded it all, and it worked like a charm. Hope you can get it fixed soon


That's exactly what I did do, as I said, as advised on a few forums, but it didn't work for me.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Best BF3 round for me to date.

Username: Frawlly

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6547385/1/184566087/

All with an assault rifle


----------



## StarDestroyer

how stupid is the blinding flash lights outside in the daylight desert sun

hope they fix that in a patch


----------



## Nemesis158

Finally got my PWP code through origin support. Nicole was very nice, didnt give me any BS. just checked my account and sent it to me.
Last time i tried (which was 3 days after BF3 was released) all i got was: "They'll be sent out but we don't have any idea when"


----------



## CallsignVega

This is for those folks that just don't "get" the physics behind why some items/weapons in this game need to be toned down.

M240B and to a somewhat lesser extent, all light machine guns:

M240B has the quickest time to kill BY FAR of any gun in the game. .16 seconds! It only takes 3 rounds to kill someone under 15 meters on normal servers and only 2 rounds to kill someone on hardcore server. TWO rounds. It is also quite accurate with a fore-grip installed until the muzzle rise starts to effect it after about the 3-4th round. That is why it is so powerful, it has a high rate of fire, MASSIVE bullet damage, huge amount of ammo not needing reload hardly ever, and is very accurate for the first few rounds. The first few rounds happen to be all that is needed to kill someone, hence why it is so powerful. Need to know why half the noobs in the game are M240B/fore-grip/IRNV players? It's the class cheese of the entire game.

IRNV scope:

Everyone knows that cover/concealment and environmental affects are a large part of BF3. When you use a traditional scope, you have to visually see through it. Smoke, explosions, rocks, trees, shrubbery, lighting all hinder your use of a traditional scope. The IRNV removes ALL of those limitations. Every single one of them. Sure it has some limitations. 1x magnification and limited field of view. All of that doesn't matter when you have highly accurate weapons and you can center aim magnificent bright glowing opponents at any range. The fact that you can shoot someone through a huge canopy of solid trees, or shoot someones glowing foot sticking out behind that rock. All in bright daylight is totally absurd. Hence why a massive amount of poor players use this item as a crutch.

M320 aka n00b tube:

Immensely powerful and large splash damage for anti-personnel. You might ask, with all those engineers with RPG's, aren't they just as powerful? Yes, an RPG is more useful for anti-armor. In the anti-personnel world, it isn't even in the same ballpark as the M320. To fire an RPG at personnel you have to have line-of-sight. Line of sight means if you can see your target, your target can see and kill you. This constantly puts you in harms way. Same thing for the M320 right? WRONG. The M320 is "lobb-able" over obstacles. This combined with a huge splash radius (2-3 times as larges as an RPG), makes it over powered and hence why yet again, you see massive amount of people relying on it as a crutch and getting massive kills. The key to the M320 is it is NOT line-of sight. What does that mean? You can fire it without putting yourself in harms way in MANY situations. That combined with massive splash damage equals overpowered.

For reference:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=13


----------



## frankth3frizz

Have you tried the m60? it cuts people down


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Hmm, did a repair and it has been stuck at "Updating Game - Finalizing Update 100%" for over an hour now.

Anyone else ran into this issue?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> That's exactly what I did do, as I said, as advised on a few forums, but it didn't work for me.


I've got issues with a FLY5 so your not alone, I got the main axis working but no twist or throttle. I managed to map keys onto them but it's on/off rather than progressive. I get much more precise control with a mouse.


----------



## Qu1ckset

anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Editing isn't working properly.


----------



## Slightly skewed

f you had it your way, every weapon in the game except those *you* approve of would be nerfed. I use the IRNV scope to sniff out campers and it works well. You would hate the eff out of me if I under slung that to a IRNV scoped F2000 or AEK. Did you not play BC2?

Editing isn't working properly. This new site is balls.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??


Cant imagine that would be a good idea. Not enough accuracy for fine aiming, not enough sensitivity for flying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Hmm, did a repair and it has been stuck at "Updating Game - Finalizing Update 100%" for over an hour now.
> Anyone else ran into this issue?


Pretty much never use any of origin's functions. They're all broken. (Yes, its happened to me and all my friends who have tried)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is for those folks that just don't "get" the physics behind why some items/weapons in this game need to be toned down.
> M240B and to a somewhat lesser extent, all light machine guns:
> M240B has the quickest time to kill BY FAR of any gun in the game. .16 seconds! It only takes 3 rounds to kill someone under 15 meters on normal servers and only 2 rounds to kill someone on hardcore server. TWO rounds. It is also quite accurate with a fore-grip installed until the muzzle rise starts to effect it after about the 3-4th round. That is why it is so powerful, it has a high rate of fire, MASSIVE bullet damage, huge amount of ammo not needing reload hardly ever, and is very accurate for the first few rounds. The first few rounds happen to be all that is needed to kill someone, hence why it is so powerful. Need to know why half the noobs in the game are M240B/fore-grip/IRNV players? It's the class cheese of the entire game.
> IRNV scope:
> Everyone knows that cover/concealment and environmental affects are a large part of BF3. When you use a traditional scope, you have to visually see through it. Smoke, explosions, rocks, trees, shrubbery, lighting all hinder your use of a traditional scope. The IRNV removes ALL of those limitations. Every single one of them. Sure it has some limitations. 1x magnification and limited field of view. All of that doesn't matter when you have highly accurate weapons and you can center aim magnificent bright glowing opponents at any range. The fact that you can shoot someone through a huge canopy of solid trees, or shoot someones glowing foot sticking out behind that rock. All in bright daylight is totally absurd. Hence why a massive amount of poor players use this item as a crutch.
> M320 aka n00b tube:
> Immensely powerful and large splash damage for anti-personnel. You might ask, with all those engineers with RPG's, aren't they just as powerful? Yes, an RPG is more useful for anti-armor. In the anti-personnel world, it isn't even in the same ballpark as the M320. To fire an RPG at personnel you have to have line-of-sight. Line of sight means if you can see your target, your target can see and kill you. This constantly puts you in harms way. Same thing for the M320 right? WRONG. The M320 is "lobb-able" over obstacles. This combined with a huge splash radius (2-3 times as larges as an RPG), makes it over powered and hence why yet again, you see massive amount of people relying on it as a crutch and getting massive kills. The key to the M320 is it is NOT line-of sight. What does that mean? You can fire it without putting yourself in harms way in MANY situations. That combined with massive splash damage equals overpowered.
> For reference:
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=13


Just saying, but I've almost never gotten killed by a noob tube or m240.

The scope? Maybe. Cant really tell what attachments an enemy is using. I don't think its that big of a deal tbh though. You have to EARN that scope before you can use it, which means the user surely can get kills without it. It also has its disadvantages. If it were less powerful it wouldn't be fun or useful. Much like the flashlights, I don't really like them, and I think they're cheap, but it still seems fair.

The single biggest issue IMO is that they decided to give support's explosives and such. Traditionally that would be the relm of spec ops and assaults. I'm somewhat glad that recon had refocused on sniping but there no longer is a spec ops class, and giving it's functions to the support means infinite ammo for them.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i can't get on Battlelog either!


I can't get on battlelog using firefox but it still works with chrome so.... try chrome I guess?


----------



## 98uk

Battlelog working fine on Firefox here!


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??


I managed to use one for Jets and Helicopters but didnt try tanks or ground vehicles.

Lol but in the end for Jets and Helicopters i just bought a logitech Extreme 3D Pro joystick, much better


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Have you tried the m60? it cuts people down


this







+ my IRNV makes me bauss lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone constantly getting "disconnected from server"? Has happened to me like 20 times today I cannot even finish a round. Getting so ridiculous.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone constantly getting "disconnected from server"? Has happened to me like 20 times today I cannot even finish a round. Getting so ridiculous.


Disable UpNp.


----------



## celeryuk

I have to keep re-installing the game to make it work?? That's normal!


----------



## redalert

None of my claymore kills are showing up on battlelog, do they show up for anyone else?


----------



## kcuestag

When will EA permanently ban stats padders?

This guy "angel_sko" keeps doing it every day on the same server;

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6568127/1/327458249/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6478074/1/327458249/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6351509/1/327458249/

I don't think they should reset their stats, they should simply ban them all.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone constantly getting "disconnected from server"? Has happened to me like 20 times today I cannot even finish a round. Getting so ridiculous.


Yeah today I got disconnected like 5 times.
Also I have a question. I didnt unlock MK11MOD but I can use it now. I just started to use Recon and its unlocked !! In my battlelog , it shows its locked still but I can use it in game ?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Everything was fine this morning, all of a sudden I'm getting kicked by every server i try to play in. Did EA ban me thinking I cheat or something?
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> When will EA permanently ban stats padders?
> This guy "angel_sko" keeps doing it every day on the same server;
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6568127/1/327458249/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6478074/1/327458249/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6351509/1/327458249/
> I don't think they should reset their stats, they should simply ban them all.


Tsch, why bother? I'd rather they spend the money and resources elsewhere. Someone boosting their own stats doesn't really have an effect on me. If they want to cheat themselves... well let them.


----------



## FedeVi

Today i was unable to join any server due to the "you got disconnected" error. I had to re-install Punkbuster 3 times before solving this.
The only procedure that worked for me was: 1- deleting the pb folder in c:\...\battlefield3 and 2- installing it through the pbsvc file (also in c:\...\battlefield3)
Weirdly i couldn't make it work with using other installer, for example pbsetup didn't worked...


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I literally just spent an hour and a half with EA tech support. We tried everything under the sun with no joy. As a last resort he had me remove the game and every folder,reg key and file associated with EA and puck buster. So now I get to download the game again, this is the 3rd time now. I'm removing things from my desktop, because if this doesn't work, I might be tempted to throw something,lol.


----------



## 8564dan

The patch is released this week isnt it?


----------



## thrgk

yep, around the end of the week


----------



## downlinx

i just dont know how you guys are having so many issues with the game, i have never had a game crash, only a server crash.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i just dont know how you guys are having so many issues with the game, i have never had a game crash, only a server crash.


That's nice. So your particular hardware setup and software configuration plays nice with the game. I'm sure the rigs DICE used for making the game ran it fine too. Doesn't make it true for any of the literally infinite other configurations.

I've got issues like crazy, and I'm one of the better-off people as far as BF3 goes among my friends. As it just so happens, the only person without any issues has the same hardware you have.


----------



## Ratjack

i cant even get on battlelog... how are you guys doing it?


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> i cant even get on battlelog... how are you guys doing it?


Chrome, launched through origin. Make sure the battlelog service isn't still running when you try to launch it.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Chrome, launched through origin. Make sure the battlelog service isn't still running when you try to launch it.


still coming up as webpage unavailable.... tons of people are having this issue....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i just dont know how you guys are having so many issues with the game, i have never had a game crash, only a server crash.


I personally don't have many problems, the only real problems I have is stuttering, which can be solved by disabling Hyperthreading on the i7, and then the "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues which I only get about once a day, I have some clan mates who have it every 2-3 maps.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> still coming up as webpage unavailable.... tons of people are having this issue....


Just gave it a try to test. Worked fine for me. Origin, Battlelog, AND BF3 are ALL very glitchy and finicky with hardware and software configurations though.

Was it working for you earlier or has it never worked?


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Just gave it a try to test. Worked fine for me. Origin, Battlelog, AND BF3 are ALL very glitchy and finicky with hardware and software configurations though.
> Was it working for you earlier or has it never worked?


it started the other day... its always worked before that.

in this forum you can see that lots of people are having this issue.....
http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7739879.page


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> it started the other day... its always worked before that.
> in this forum you can see that lots of people are having this issue.....
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/7739879.page


Yep, I don't doubt for a second that there are widespread problems connected to battlelog. I've had my share of them as well in the past.

I'm not actually going to read through that entire thread you linked, but assuming it hasnt already been stated, try clearing out your browser cashe , cookies, and what not.


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Yep, I don't doubt for a second that there are widespread problems connected to battlelog. I've had my share of them as well in the past.
> I'm not actually going to read through that entire thread you linked, but assuming it hasnt already been stated, try clearing out your browser cashe , cookies, and what not.


ive done that... tried different browsers.... 3 different computers... still a no go. People have the exact same thing and they cant even access battlelog on their phones... it sucks


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> ive done that... tried different browsers.... 3 different computers... still a no go. People have the exact same thing and they cant even access battlelog on their phones... it sucks


How odd... Heres a question for you. Do you have access to a remote client or have a friend or relative who can log in for you in another geographical region? Perhaps someone in Maryland or another place where someone has confirmed it to be working for them?

I'd offer, but I doubt you want to give me your password and username


----------



## Ratjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> How odd... Heres a question for you. Do you have access to a remote client or have a friend or relative who can log in for you in another geographical region? Perhaps someone in Maryland or another place where someone has confirmed it to be working for them?
> I'd offer, but I doubt you want to give me your password and username


I might be able to get my father in law to try later.. he is in AZ. But i have a feeling it will either be working again tonight or within the next day or two. At least I have skyrim in the meantime


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I was unable to get my Logitech 3D Extreme to work properly with BF3, even after deleting all bindings for jets and helicopters, and remapping to joystick only. It would seem the Logitech is one of the least compatible joysticks....but if anyone has theirs working, I'd love to know how.


mine works fine, you sure you been on logitech website and downloaded driver for it? I unbinded everything then put my commands in, worked alright!


----------



## Kreeker

Sometimes my game will just crash with no error message to the desktop. Think this is an unstable gpu oc?


----------



## 98uk

I believe it's to do with the actual infrastructure packets are going through. The backbone might handle quite a large area. Try doing a tracert, see where the packets stop.


----------



## Qu1ckset

*Bump*
anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??

like when i go to the options and key bindings the controller is already mapped, but when i play it doesnt do anything, i even tried to remap controls and it doesn't pick up when i press buttons, and fix for this?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I personally don't have many problems, the only real problems I have is stuttering, which can be solved by disabling Hyperthreading on the i7, and then the "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues which I only get about once a day, I have some clan mates who have it every 2-3 maps.


Yep, i get the "BF3 has stopped working..." message every now and then....normally when i quit a game and try to get into another one. I have read that the upcoming patch this week looks at this.


----------



## celeryuk

After re-installing this morning....it's worked all day,but I just know it won't work tmrw....it'll get stuck on initializing followed with battlefield has stopped working.
Another weird thing happened roughly at rank17/18 I unlocked a assault rifle only to find it didn't exist lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Yep, i get the "BF3 has stopped working..." message every now and then....normally when i quit a game and try to get into another one. I have read that the upcoming patch this week looks at this.


If they fix those 2 issues (stuttering due to HT on i7, and "BF3.exe has stopped working") within this week's patch I'll be the happiest guy ever.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Uninstalling web pluggins (for Firefox)and reinstalling them(after using revo uninstaller to grab the left overs), seemed to solve my connection and game kicks issue. The tech support guys have no clue. For the better part of 4 hours between support and downloading the game again, I found the issue was just the web pluggins. Why they worked fine forever and a day, then poof, stopped working is beyond me. Maybe some of you can benefit from these shenanigans,lol.

Never in my life have I had this much trouble running anything.I have found it easier to run 32 bit software on 64bit system as well as software that said, "it won't run on WIN 7", easier than this game,lol. Unbelievable. If this didn't work, I honestly was going to get a refund and play MW3. Thankfully it did as this is still a superior game to COD IMO.


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> *Bump*
> anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??
> like when i go to the options and key bindings the controller is already mapped, but when i play it doesnt do anything, i even tried to remap controls and it doesn't pick up when i press buttons, and fix for this?


I was able to get my PS3 controller working with motionjoy drivers, using xbox360 emulation. I had the same issues as you, even tried remapping. I left the controller plugged in with motionjoy enabled, and reset all bindings to default while in campaign mode, and it started to work correctly.

Seeing as you are using an actual 360 controller the driver should always be active as long as you have it plugged in, so just try binding reset in campaign mode.


----------



## Qu1ckset

im honestly getting annoyed, i tried both my wired and wireless 360 controller (drivers installed) and it wont let me map anything, i tried resetting binding and does nothing, no one has a fix?


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

I just plugged my Xbox controller in and it worked fine. I did notice that the controller is mapped under joystick if that helps any.


----------



## 8564dan

Where the hell has this "game got disconnected" message come from?? Ive had it like 3 times tonight now.........and all three games i was owning!!!! I had unlocked a new weapon just now and bam the game closed and i got the message "Game got disconnected"....... anyone else had this suddenly start to happen?


----------



## ltg2227

i still can't log onto battlelog..... very annoying!!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> I just plugged my Xbox controller in and it worked fine. I did notice that the controller is mapped under joystick if that helps any.


im so pissed right now i want to use my controller to drive or fly vehicles and after reading several different forums its hit and miss, some people plug in there controller and it works flawlessly and others have the same problem that i have, i hope they fix this issue or sum1 finds a fix


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i still can't log onto battlelog..... very annoying!!!


I launched the game nand it opened the browser with an error on battlelog saying ive logged in too many rimes but then i just manually entered my username and password and was in anyway. More issues seem to be arousing with this game that were NOT here a couple of days ago....this patch coming this week had better be a gooden!


----------



## Ghost23

Still can't even connect to the Battlelog website. Can't play Skyrim because of the horrible performance I get.

Thank god I bought MW3 -.-


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tropic55*
> 
> And don't forget to add,
> When your Vehicle or Aircraft is ready to blow up,
> Your facing him or his direction, Jump out to kill him and...........................Your facing the other direction.


Getting sick of this game..the physics in this game are just pathetic;
-jumping from 3 foot high rocks can cause death..pathetic
-jumping over obstacles (3 foot high ,retaining walls or 12 inch cardboard boxes )..don't get to close or you won't ..pathetic
-getting up from being revive or just getting up ... pathetic
-running close to climbing ladder will make you climb the thing even tho you didn't intend to
-how many times you have to press "E" to get in the vehicle..?
-switching from one weapon to another and aim ..2 sec delay.. .pathetic
this just the few from top of my head

Asside from the top 2, all others seem to be fine in terms of physics(and E button which happens like once ever 10 games for like 2 cars), what cant switch weapons fast enough? Damn bummer bro, burst fire instead to save ammo * trollface*
The ladder is common sense, i dont see how you are doing this, even if you go horizontally across the wall over the ladder you wont climb it...

Games been pretty good so far, a few crashes but ppl are to impatient and cant deal with problems any more these days. I will admit that when you disconnect in a game where you doing good can be a bit of a pain, but its just a game so alls good.


----------



## kiwiasian

GAHHH I don't know what I did but I am suddenly getting all the problems everyone else is having

-____-"


----------



## amtbr

Ok this is really lame, but I cannot for the life of me get my support guy to throw or even place one c4. It says "move mouse to throw c4" in the game, I move the mouse nothing. I've tried everything. WTH? Whats the default key to throw the c4?

nm: figured it out, zoom key!


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Ok this is really lame, but I cannot for the life of me get my support guy to throw or even place one c4. It says "move mouse to throw c4" in the game, I move the mouse nothing. I've tried everything. WTH? Whats the default key to throw the c4?


I think right click is to throw it, left click to detonate.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> I think right click is to throw it, left click to detonate.


Hmm Ive got right as move forward whats the default function for right mouse button?


----------



## CallsignVega

Are you guys serious in having ZERO issues? OMG I've must have been "disconnected from server" about a thousand times this weekend. Losing all stats in the process when that happens.


----------



## alancsalt

Use Google Chrome
Don't have Steam on at same time as playing BF3

Even so i might get one freeze every few days, couple of disconnecteds, and sometimes green flashes and pulsating shrubbery.....
But thankfully not as many issues as some....touch wood..


----------



## crizthakidd

how does voice chat work in this game? finally got a bluetooth. add me up iseph for some teamwork


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> When will EA permanently ban stats padders?
> This guy "angel_sko" keeps doing it every day on the same server;
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6568127/1/327458249/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6478074/1/327458249/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/es/battlereport/show/6351509/1/327458249/
> I don't think they should reset their stats, they should simply ban them all.


In my opinion, BANNING people that bought a game worth 50 euros for using stuff that the game actually allows is silly. Don't get me wrong, I hate em, aimbots/wallhacks users(or whatever there is) should be totally banned no matter what. But banning for stats padding is too harsh. DICE should find a way to stop it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celeryuk*
> 
> After re-installing this morning....it's worked all day,but I just know it won't work tmrw....it'll get stuck on initializing followed with battlefield has stopped working.
> Another weird thing happened roughly at rank17/18 I unlocked a assault rifle only to find it didn't exist lol


It will work fine tomorrow and tomorrow and tomorrow! I give you my internet word








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> GAHHH I don't know what I did but I am suddenly getting all the problems everyone else is having
> -____-"


It's called an aura







it spreads over the internet!


----------



## james8

bf3.exe crashes wayy too much. it seems to always crash whenever i'm having a good time.

was having a 12000 points conquest match reigning at MVP 2 then suddenly it froze and kicked me out.
also, why can't the server save my score so when i get back in i'm still MVP 2??


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are you guys serious in having ZERO issues? OMG I've must have been "disconnected from server" about a thousand times this weekend. Losing all stats in the process when that happens.


I used to have zero problems but today I got "BF3.exe has stopped working" for the first time. That and I get "game got disconnected ()" a few times today too.

I had zero problems for about the past 3 weeks I've been playing it though...so I dunno. Hopefully this week's PC patch does us good.


----------



## ntherblast

I use to really enjoy having c4 as a pump recon now the recon is left with pretty much nothing for vehicles except the marker but that doesn't really do damage from you


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Hmm Ive got right as move forward whats the default function for right mouse button?


The default for the right mouse button should be aiming down the sights. Try whatever you have assigned for that to plant the c4 and whatever button you have assigned to shoot to detonate. See if that works.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> I just plugged my Xbox controller in and it worked fine. I did notice that the controller is mapped under joystick if that helps any.
> 
> 
> 
> im so pissed right now i want to use my controller to drive or fly vehicles and after reading several different forums its hit and miss, some people plug in there controller and it works flawlessly and others have the same problem that i have, i hope they fix this issue or sum1 finds a fix
Click to expand...

I've used xpadder and my 360 controller for flying with no issues.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I personally don't have many problems, the only real problems I have is stuttering, which can be solved by disabling Hyperthreading on the i7, and then the "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues which I only get about once a day, I have some clan mates who have it every 2-3 maps.


but i do have to admin, i had just built the computer a month before, so i really didn't have any extra drivers to conflict with anything.


----------



## Fr0sty

how is the javelin for those who tried it ???

since this is my next unlock i'll more then likely play alot to chase it


----------



## JAM3S121

my best game so far
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/6449897/1/352149656/

i wouldn't say i was camping, we were fighting at the united states uncap area between two flags and I was in one of those buildings with multiple floors, i ended up just clearing a building of about 7 people twice and then killed people as they tried to run it in or past it.


----------



## Bacheezi

is anyone else getting disconnected like crazy today?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bacheezi*
> 
> is anyone else getting disconnected like crazy today?


I just got done playing 5 hours straight, no disconnects here.


----------



## mav2000

Wow, funny how some want the game to be more arcadish and some more real...enjoy the game and play it like it is and you will really put in a lot of hours. Yes, there are some things which tend to irritate, but which game does not. Bottom line, have fun, its a game, not your life.


----------



## ltg2227

It would be nice if i could actually play the damn thing, i haven't been able to get to battlelog in 2 days. I only had a little trouble when i first got the game(crashing or whatever) but i haven't had any problems since, until yesterday!


----------



## rubicsphere

Today I changed my FOV to 90 for kicks. Wow what a difference the game looks so much more natural with that setting. Try it


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Wow, funny how some want the game to be more arcadish and some more real...enjoy the game and play it like it is and you will really put in a lot of hours. Yes, there are some things which tend to irritate, but which game does not. Bottom line, have fun, *its a game, not your life*.


I would say there are some people that would disagree with you on that one. Because this game *Is* their life.


----------



## flipd

The game has been crashing as soon as I join a server. It's been like this for the past week. I'm pissed.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yeah, who doesn't get disconnected or bf3.exe stopped working errors...

I noticed they moved battlelog to Rackspace hosting in the UK and are using Amazon Web Services for their CDN now. This is when people started having trouble logging in/page not responding errors. If you're using Noscript, be sure to allow amazonaws.com. If you tried different computers/browsers then it's obviously your ISPs fault. I've heard of Comcast customers having issues.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> im so pissed right now i want to use my controller to drive or fly vehicles and after reading several different forums its hit and miss, some people plug in there controller and it works flawlessly and others have the same problem that i have, i hope they fix this issue or sum1 finds a fix


Similar, in that with my setup I cant get a Logitech 3d joystick to work, but the only answers you get are like " Oh it works perfectly for me". That does not help unfortunately.
(If it works for you, show a screenshot of your bindings. Maybe that would help.)


----------



## kcuestag

What's the ideal FOV for this game for 1920x1080?

Thanks.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> It would be nice if i could actually play the damn thing, i haven't been able to get to battlelog in 2 days. I only had a little trouble when i first got the game(crashing or whatever) but i haven't had any problems since, until yesterday!


I'd suggest looking in your system restore>restore points, I had a program that updated itself and the update killed BF3 - I found it there. You might get lucky and find a restore point at the time when battlelog failed and be able to recover to it.


----------



## Mr.Pie

this troll video made me laugh so hard guys








enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I600KMG072A


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's the ideal FOV for this game for 1920x1080?
> 
> Thanks.


I'm on 1920x1200 and 90 FOV, I really like it









Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## CallsignVega

Wow, those guys are easily entertained. I like lamp.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Are you guys serious in having ZERO issues? OMG I've must have been "disconnected from server" about a thousand times this weekend. Losing all stats in the process when that happens.


Dont worry dude, when you disconnect , if you ticked cloud storage on origin for bf3 , it updates the stats automatically. Not just after disconnection , but 20~minutes later. If you mean battle report , no this will not happen


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> this troll video made me laugh so hard guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I600KMG072A


Can't... stand.. their voices..


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Dont worry dude, when you disconnect , if you ticked cloud storage on origin for bf3 , it updates the stats automatically. Not just after disconnection , but 20~minutes later. If you mean battle report , no this will not happen


so if you check this option, will it save your stats(up to that point) even if you had to leave a game early? When i checked just now it get this:



do I just click "add saves"?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> so if you check this option, will it save your stats(up to that point) even if you had to leave a game early? When i checked just now it get this:
> 
> do I just click "add saves"?


yup


----------



## madroller

Yeah you will say add saved games. Sometimes , it asks whether to use local files or online files. You'll have to check the files dates. For example , local files are 18 Nov. and online files are 17 Nov. If you want to save your disconnected files to storage , you have to choose 18 Nov. files on the PC. Because it saved your stats when you disconnected from the game.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*


talking about noob tubing








SWAM=777 kills
RPG-7V2=750


----------



## ignite

Usually I just get DC'ed on server crashes. Although, the first time I load a game after a reboot, I get a BF3.exe crash and every now and again, entering a multiplayer server loads single player.


----------



## madroller

I get lag on every single server today.
I just cant even spawn !!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Anyone else ever see this issue. Im assuming it is to do with my overclock but just thought Id ask around here.

I got my 570 Unigine stable @ 550 w/ 1.0v. at those settings I can play infantry and vehicles and not have any issues.

But I if start playing to many matches in a row where I pilot, I will have BF3 minimize and then lock up. I tried at 540, 530 same issue. Temp never goes above 85c when gaming.

Is this just a game bug or is my OC not stable with BF3 jets??!?!?!?


----------



## Mr.Pie

just had some fun playing with a random engie who had the javelin. I lased and he blasted the hell outta them








was pretty fun other than the fact that I was kinda fail at lasing and we ultimately lost; but we both enjoyed the teamwork









add me on Origin if you want








MrPieOCN


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Anyone else ever see this issue. Im assuming it is to do with my overclock but just thought Id ask around here.
> I got my 570 Unigine stable @ 550 w/ 1.0v. at those settings I can play infantry and vehicles and not have any issues.
> But I if start playing to many matches in a row where I pilot, I will have BF3 minimize and then lock up. I tried at 540, 530 same issue. Temp never goes above 85c when gaming.
> Is this just a game bug or is my OC not stable with BF3 jets??!?!?!?


Do you get the same issue with whatever your cards stock clock/volts are? I guess that would be the only way to know if it's the game or not.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Anyone else ever see this issue. Im assuming it is to do with my overclock but just thought Id ask around here.
> I got my 570 Unigine stable @ 550 w/ 1.0v. at those settings I can play infantry and vehicles and not have any issues.
> But I if start playing to many matches in a row where I pilot, I will have BF3 minimize and then lock up. I tried at 540, 530 same issue. Temp never goes above 85c when gaming.
> Is this just a game bug or is my OC not stable with BF3 jets??!?!?!?


Usually when an OC is not stable BF3 will go black screen and pop up with a "BF3.exe has stopped working" error or the nvidia driver would crash and recover.

What do you mean by 550 w/ 1.0v? I take it you mean 850MHz w/ 1.0v?

Sounds like an unstable OC imo, does it happen at stock? Give it a try.









Also, 85ºC is quite a lot, I'd never let my cards reaach above 80ºC.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Do you get the same issue with whatever your cards stock clock/volts are? I guess that would be the only way to know if it's the game or not.


No, I dont get this issue with stock settings. Not yet anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Usually when an OC is not stable BF3 will go black screen and pop up with a "BF3.exe has stopped working" error or the nvidia driver would crash and recover.
> What do you mean by 550 w/ 1.0v? I take it you mean 850MHz w/ 1.0v?
> Sounds like an unstable OC imo, does it happen at stock? Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 85ºC is quite a lot, I'd never let my cards reaach above 80ºC.


Yes, I meant to say *850* - must be on crack today! maybe the fact that Im only getting BF3 freezing is that Im only off by a bit.

Why are Nvidia cards so hard to OC!!! My 5850 1. bump voltage 2. get stable with OCCT/Kombuster.

I guess I will try in simplified steps. I will first see if 1.0v is an issue with stock, then get my core stable, then my mem.

Thanks for the help guys!

Maybe bf3 pilot run on 64 player operation firestorm is the ultimate OC stability test!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> No, I dont get this issue with stock settings. Not yet anyways.
> Yes, I meant to say *850* - must be on crack today! maybe the fact that Im only getting BF3 freezing is that Im only off by a bit.
> Why are Nvidia cards so hard to OC!!! My 5850 1. bump voltage 2. get stable with OCCT/Kombuster.
> I guess I will try in simplified steps. I will first see if 1.0v is an issue with stock, then get my core stable, then my mem.
> Thanks for the help guys!
> Maybe bf3 pilot run on 64 player operation firestorm is the ultimate OC stability test!


It's not Nvidia's fault, Battlefield 3 is a great OC stability test right now, I can pass an hour of Unigine Heaven maxed out (Or 3DMark11) at 850MHz core with 1050mV, but it is unstable in Battlefield 3, so I had to bump the voltage a little bit (Up to 1063mV since MSI Afterburner doesn't let me choose anything below 1063mV from 1050mV, weird.







).


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> .... *Battlefield 3 is a great OC stability test right now* ....


True that!

Anyone know the date the patch is being released this week? Also, does it update via Origin or do we have to download it separately? I assume that when we launch the game it will come up and tell us somewhere?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> True that!
> Anyone know the date the patch is being released this week? Also, does it update via Origin or do we have to download it separately? I assume that when we launch the game it will come up and tell us somewhere?


Sometime this week, no date as of yet. Origin will download the update automatically before you're able to play the game.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

This is all the info that is out to my knowledge. http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/11/18/incoming-battlefield-3-update.aspx?PageIndex=1#comments


----------



## ltg2227

ok, can someone suggest to me how to get this able to work! every time i try to log onto Battlelog, I get "this webpage is not available"


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Battle Report no longer available
> 
> Could not find the Battle Report in the Statistics engine


Anyone knows why this shows up? It's my latest game when I owned


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> ok, can someone suggest to me how to get this able to work! every time i try to log onto Battlelog, I get "this webpage is not available"


What web browser? Worked for me in firefox, after reinstalling pluggins.


----------



## snoball

Somebody answer this one for me. How come in BF3 and BFBC2 my mouse on max DPI cannot be fine tuned for a great sniper shot? When I move the thing jumps very abnormally for the amount of movement, the moue aim in the game sucks. CoD aim is precise and easy but it is like i have a 400 DPI mouse playing BF3.

Logitech G5 at 2000 DPI.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Anyone knows why this shows up? It's my latest game when I owned


This has been happening to me too. The battle report eventually shows up but one of the battle reports was lacking 2 medals that I earned that game. They still showed up in my awards page though.

I also noticed a lot of lag throughout the weekend too. Did they change something?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Best game so far and we still lost lol Demavand Peak and every kill with the T-90A BOOYAAA

Anyone feels like adding me feel free just let me know your from OCN - LimavadyHobo


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> What web browser? Worked for me in firefox, after reinstalling pluggins.


Chrome!


----------



## Lune

Just banned Twitch_Alucard known as Tw3aked (changed his name) he was in our clan for months and we recently received many complaints about him.. proof of him doing 186-3 173-3, VAC banned on Steam (recently) and google search shows his name on fpscheats.com. He uses this forum (Twitch Alucard)


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Today i opened Origin to play BF3 , updated the browser and then told me to update the game but after the update close no change was made and it got stuck in an update loop.
I can see the date of registration and the CD key but it looks like the game vanished from my Library and I had to reinstall the game just because of Origin browser update.

Long story short I had spent 1 hour troubleshooting and reinstalling the entire game because of 11 mb update.

I'm sick of Origin and the ppl who came up with it.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> What web browser? Worked for me in firefox, after reinstalling pluggins.
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome!
Click to expand...

OK! LOL I can't speak for Chrome, but I know Firefox works so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Just banned Twitch_Alucard known as Tw3aked (changed his name) he was in our clan for months and we recently received many complaints about him.. proof of him doing 186-3 173-3, VAC banned on Steam (recently) and google search shows his name on fpscheats.com. He uses this forum (Twitch Alucard)


Good, he should be banned here as well, out of general principal.


----------



## Pendulum

I'm sorry but how the @#!$ has this guy not been banned yet?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Demenid/stats/226010248/

Rank 112, 95 hours in, 29,000 aimbotted kills.

Ranked #1 in the world in kills, come on now, this guy should have been banned a week ago.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Somebody answer this one for me. How come in BF3 and BFBC2 my mouse on max DPI cannot be fine tuned for a great sniper shot? When I move the thing jumps very abnormally for the amount of movement, the moue aim in the game sucks. CoD aim is precise and easy but it is like i have a 400 DPI mouse playing BF3.
> 
> Logitech G5 at 2000 DPI.


Yeah kind of sucks how snipers aren't super over powered.

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Usually when an OC is not stable BF3 will go black screen and pop up with a "BF3.exe has stopped working" error or the nvidia driver would crash and recover.
> What do you mean by 550 w/ 1.0v? I take it you mean 850MHz w/ 1.0v?
> Sounds like an unstable OC imo, does it happen at stock? Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 85ºC is quite a lot, I'd never let my cards reaach above 80ºC.


So "BF3.exe has stopped working" is caused from an unstable OC? I get that message at least once a day but it doesnt go to a black screen it just freezes and has a sound loop and I have to restart my computer.


----------



## dmasteR

After some testing, this game has a huge peekers advantage. A lot more than any game I've seen in the past....

Had a pretty good feeling of this too even before I wanted to test it out.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Yeah kind of sucks how snipers aren't super over powered.
> Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


I said nothing about being overpowered, I want to know why the mouse isn't as precise.

Next time read bud.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I said nothing about being overpowered, I want to know why the mouse isn't as precise.
> Next time read bud.


Possibly all the mouse issues in this game. Otherwise try lowing your DPI on that mice and up the sensitivity. 2000DPI really isn't needed unless you're playing on a triple monitor setup. :/


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I said nothing about being overpowered, I want to know why the mouse isn't as precise.
> Next time read bud.


I've noticed how jumpy the crosshair is at a scoped in very fine level too. It's very irritating when you're trying to get a tough long range headshot.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> So "BF3.exe has stopped working" is caused from an unstable OC? I get that message at least once a day but it doesnt go to a black screen it just freezes and has a sound loop and I have to restart my computer.


No, I don't think I explained it correctly.

Those random "BF3.exe has stopped working" errors are caused by the game it's self, probably by punkbuster (We'll see if this week's patch fixes it).

However, if the game turns into black screen and crashes/freezes, it is most probably due to an unstable GPU overclock.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> So "BF3.exe has stopped working" is caused from an unstable OC? I get that message at least once a day but it doesnt go to a black screen it just freezes and has a sound loop and I have to restart my computer.


ctrl alt delete and then task manager doesnt work for you? Happens to me every now and then and I just do the ctrl alt delete thing and it works again.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> ctrl alt delete and then task manager doesnt work for you? Happens to me every now and then and I just do the ctrl alt delete thing and it works again.


It closes the game but the sound loop wont go away until I reboot.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> It closes the game but the sound loop wont go away until I reboot.


are you using onboard or a sound card?


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Sound Card


----------



## lightsout

Does the ump45 totally suck after they nerfed it? I'm about to unlock it but it seems like nobody uses it now.


----------



## celeryuk

Well this is a miracle....it's still working ,mind you I have disabled crossfire and kept it that way.I'm not going to touch a thing lol.
Getting a near 15 frames more by turning off aa.60+frames everything ultra with hbao,aa and motion off...not bad for a humble 6970.


----------



## Slightly skewed

For anyone wanting to know how well the Javelin works in game. About this well.

http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1836841/3265cdcf/javelin_missile_in_afghanistan_.html


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://www.dumpert.nl/mediabase/1836841/3265cdcf/javelin_missile_in_afghanistan_.html












I was expecting a repeat of this. v


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> Sound Card


Yeah, I get the same sometimes when it crashes, I've no idea how to re-initialize the sound driver without re-starting windows.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> Sound Card


I have the same issue with the sound loop also. Asus sound card? I switched to a creative X-Fi for the time being until a patch comes out. I still get the BF3.exe but no sound loop anymore.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, I don't think I explained it correctly.
> Those random "BF3.exe has stopped working" errors are caused by the game it's self, probably by punkbuster (We'll see if this week's patch fixes it).
> However, if the game turns into black screen and crashes/freezes, it is most probably due to an unstable GPU overclock.


I have played for 19 hours roughly and have had two freezes on a multiplayer game. Both at the very start when i get in a jet. The game just freezes and i ctrl alt del out of it and start up again and am all good. My GPU is not OC'd. I thought it was the game/server side that caused it.

If it was an error on my end i wouldve though that i would get it alot more.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have the same issue with the sound loop also. Asus sound card? I switched to a creative X-Fi for the time being until a patch comes out. I still get the BF3.exe but no sound loop anymore.


Yeah its an Asus one. I guess I could switch it to onboard and see if it does it then.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Does the ump45 totally suck after they nerfed it? I'm about to unlock it but it seems like nobody uses it now.


Pretty much. If you used the UMP in the beta you'll be really disappointed. It was overpowered in the beta but they nerfed it too much. Now it's underpowered. The upcoming patch is supposed to make it a little more powerful though.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Pretty much. If you used the UMP in the beta you'll be really disappointed. It was overpowered in the beta but they nerfed it too much. Now it's underpowered. The upcoming patch is supposed to make it a little more powerful though.


I like it but of course I didn't get to use it in the Beta either lol.


----------



## lightsout

Guns for russian engineer suck bad. The m4a1 is great on USA. I'm about to unlock the g36 or whatever, hopefully that is a good one.


----------



## redalert

All of the engineer's guns are about the same for me except for the Scar-H. The recoil is alot more noticeable with the Scar but better damage and the smaller clip.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> All of the engineer's guns are about the same for me except for the Scar-H. The recoil is alot more noticeable with the Scar but better damage and the smaller clip.


M4a1 is sick has has a way better rate of fire then all the others.


----------



## BreakDown

what weapons should i be looking for as an assault and engie?

how does the javelin work (i have not unlocked it yet)


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am getting really sick of the game now. I takes forever to join a server. At least 3-4 tried to find a server with players, 3-4 tries for the game not to crash and then once i finally in i get disconnected.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Just banned Twitch_Alucard known as Tw3aked (changed his name) he was in our clan for months and we recently received many complaints about him.. proof of him doing 186-3 173-3, VAC banned on Steam (recently) and google search shows his name on fpscheats.com. He uses this forum (Twitch Alucard)


Haha I read that earlier on bf3 forums. You'd think he would have at least used a different name when he registered on the cheat site.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I am getting really sick of the game now. I takes forever to join a server. At least 3-4 tried to find a server with players, 3-4 tries for the game not to crash and then once i finally in i get disconnected.


You should be using the "Server browser" with your own chosen filters, that way you can find the right game for you!









FOR THOSE, WHO ARE GETTING THE ERROR: "Game got disconnected. You were kicked from the game."

There was an update recently and to those who were playing at the time, could have been infected with a bad PB patch (the server was sending it out for about 2 hours).
Maybe this is something that should be moved to the first post:

* Launch Origin, right click on BF3 and select "Repair Install" (some say that you might want to do it twice)
* Locate your BF3 folder and delete the folder "pb" inside of it.
* Download PB manual installer from www.evenbalance.com, select BF3 in the installer and check for updates
* Run pbsvc.exe in the BF3 folder
* Restart, should be working fine now!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what weapons should i be looking for as an assault and engie?
> how does the javelin work (i have not unlocked it yet)


The javelin is disappointing tbh. I used it a bunch and misses way too much. You aim it a land vehicle wait for it too lock on an fire. Now if someone is targeting a helicopter or jet with a SOFLAM or CITV Station the javelin then can take out air vehicles also.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The javelin is disappointing tbh. I used it a bunch and misses way too much. You aim it a land vehicle wait for it too lock on an fire. Now if someone is targeting a helicopter or jet with a SOFLAM or CITV Station the javelin then can take out air vehicles also.


I see...

does it have increased damage on tanks compared to an rpg rocket?


----------



## alancsalt

Hard to say...you only get two rockets unless your squad leader (?) has the upgrade that gives all members extra, and it takes so long to target you are likely to be killed before you get your shot in. I think the tank driver gets a "Lock" warning so he's looking for you.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I see...
> does it have increased damage on tanks compared to an rpg rocket?


if it has a successful hit when hitting a lased target it will take the tank out iin 2 hits. (does a top down dive; same as hitting the tank from the back)

had soem fun with my recently unlocked SOFLAM and a squad mate with a javelin


----------



## Pendulum

Kills 684
Headshots 614

I guess that's not bad for using a mouse I got for $2.50 that skips pixels like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Usually when an OC is not stable BF3 will go black screen and pop up with a "BF3.exe has stopped working" error or the nvidia driver would crash and recover.


i get that on stock







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what weapons should i be looking for as an assault and engie?
> how does the javelin work (i have not unlocked it yet)


assault - aek 971
engie - scar-h / g36c

By the way, 2 days now I' playing without getting the "not responding error on first launch".
I changed something though that is, I stopped using OpenDNS and started using my ISP DNS servers again.
Can't say for sure if this was the problem since the "not responding error on first launch" was not happening all the time, but 80% of the time. Though even with OpenDNS in the previous week I got a day without getting the error.


----------



## Lune

Just going to leave this here.. if you join a server, do not ever use TV missiles as it crashes the server. We just tried it 6 times in a row to confirm that and it's just.. zzz. You get 2 people in the chopper, shoot the missile, while the missile is flying, make a guy from your squad spawn inside the chopper (on the pilot) he will get in, after the tv missiles crashes you end up having 3 people in the chopper.. now after the chopper gets destroyed by a player or simply crashes into the ground or anything happens to it, the server crashes instantly.. I guess it's because it's supposed to give the killer 2 kills and now it wants to give 3 which makes no sense and the servers just get confused. So don't use TV missiles because people are going to jump in your chopper.. the chance is very huge.

Also there is another way.. make your gunner shoot the TV missile, while it's flying switch to gunner position from pilot position.... good bye server.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what weapons should i be looking for as an assault and engie?
> how does the javelin work (i have not unlocked it yet)


i'll report later on as i am so close to actually unlocking it

i hope its more effective at killing tanks then the rpg ...

LOL


----------



## Ghost23

Nevermind, I can finally log on battlelog and play again. Woot


----------



## StarDestroyer

I'm getting pretty sick of this game crashing

By the end of the week I should have a new SSD and fresh install, if it keeps crashing after that, then very ticked off


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Patch notes for Nov 22 patch
> Major client update for the PC version Battlefield 3 as well as a server-side update for all platforms.
> 
> The update will be made on Nov. 22nd 7:00 AM UTC / Nov. 21st 11:00 PM PST.
> 
> We'll share release timing on the console patches as soon as we are clear on the timing, these take a bit longer due to console certification process.
> 
> ---- Client-Side Changes:
> 
> -- Visuals, Stability and Performance Fixes:
> 
> •General performance and loading time improvements
> •"Black Screen" fix for an issue occurring on some PC Configurations
> •Stereo and Rendering Support for Nvidia and AMD Graphics Cards
> •Adjusted the "stuttering" encountered on some PC configurations.
> •Fixed several Crashes when joining MP and Co-Op sessions
> •Fixed multiple problems when using multiple monitors (Eyefinity / Surround).
> •Fixed visual corruption issues on certain Nvidia Cards
> •Improved loading times for certain textures
> •Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS
> •Added console command "UI.DrawEnable" to hide UI for screenshots / videos
> 
> -- Balance and Gameplay Adjustments (PC)
> 
> •Fixed a problem with high speed mouse movement
> •Added back some missing Growlers on Kharg Island Conquest Large
> •Added back EOR sound for SQDM and TDM
> •You should no longer be able to damage a friendly vehicle when sitting in an open position
> •Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it(note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!)
> •Spawn protection now should work in Conquest. You should no longer spawn on points too close to enemies
> •You should no longer spawn too close to enemies in TDM and SQDM
> •Combat areas on Kharg Rush tweaked in order to disallow defenders to access the carrier ship after 1st base is taken and being able to enter the AA gun
> •Fixed a problem with revived players not suffering suppression
> •Fixed a problem with the camera when being revived in COOP
> •Added joystick deadzone setting
> •Fixed sound for when climbing ladders
> •Fixed an issue with some weapon sounds in first person
> •Fixed a swim sound loop error
> •Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, AA guns, and Jet Cannons against infantry
> •Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns against jeeps.
> •Reduced the physics impact of AA guns and Jet Cannons, players under attack from these weapons should no longer lose control.
> •Increased the damage of the 44 Magnum slightly.
> •Increased the range and minimum damage of the .357 Round from the MP412 Rex.
> •Increased the range of all .45cal and 9mm weapons.
> •Slightly increased the range of the P90 and MP7 and PDW-R.
> •Slightly increased the range of the 5.56mm PDW-R and decreased the minimum damage at long range.
> •Slightly increased the minimum range of the Mk11, SVD, and M39 EMR 7.62mm rifles.
> •Decreased the maximum damage and maximum range of the G3 and SCAR-H 7.62mm weapons.
> •Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
> •Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds.
> •Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters.
> •Updated T90 canister shell tweaks to match Abrams canister shells
> UI Changes (PC)
> •Added round duration and ticket summary at EOR
> •Advanced squad polish - should be more intuitive
> •Significant changes to the Join Squad functionality (see below)
> •Fixed a problem regarding keybindings while playing
> •You should now get a better error message when being disconnected via Battlelog
> 
> ---- Server Update Highlights
> 
> • EOD Bot exploit fix
> • Several crash fixes
> • Anti-stat padding measures taken, disallowing ranked servers to run obscure settings
> • Improved team kill kick configuration
> • Support for unranked servers. Unranked servers do not report players' scores to Battlelog, but server administrators can freely control all settings
> 
> -- Share your profile and stats with new Battlelog functionality
> 
> • Ability to share your Profile and Stats pages to Facebook, Google+, and Twitter
> • User Profile and Stats pages on Battlelog can now be accessed without being signed in to Battlelog if you know a user's URL
> • Single sign on from Battlelog to Origin. If you're not logged in to Origin and join a game server, Battlelog will automatically sign you in to Origin in the background and join the game server
> 
> -- Quick notes on Squad changes in the Nov 22 update
> 
> • Removed FIND ME A SQUAD option
> • Allow players to join empty Squads alone, thus having 1/4 squad members
> • Change order of options to LEAVE SQUAD, INV A FRIEND, SWITCH TEAM
> • Disable Privacy flag when 1 man squad
> • Reset Privacy flag from Private to Public when squad drops to 1 player
> • All occupied Squads will now show up colored blue on the Squad Selection screen
> • Players who choose not to join squads will also show up as Blue in the "Not in a Squad" line
> • Squads that are currently empty will display as white -- if you wish to join an empty Squad, you can choose the first one marked with white text
> 
> - A detailed look at Squad refinements
> 
> Today's PC client patch features numerous tweaks to Squad functionality and is part of our ongoing efforts to make it easier to play with friends and Platoon mates. These changes will also be implemented for consoles when we release the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 updates shortly. Stay tuned for the exact date of the console updates.
> 
> First, we need to look at how joining with Squads and Platoons affects the balance of teams. Initially, servers are commanded to equal out each side, so joining with friends can impact that balance while joining with Platoons further hinders this. As a result we have made some adjustments to the in-game Squad management screen.
> 
> For PC, you are now able to highlight the various Squads and select which one you wish to join by selecting a Squad and then clicking the Join Squad button. Please note that the Squad Privacy option still allows 2 man Squads which, during 64 player sessions, can lead to players with no squad position -- the number of people with no Squads will be shown at the bottom of the Squad selection list.
> 
> After the patch is applied to consoles (in the near future) you will be able to join Squads by cycling through the list and selecting which Squad you wish to join.
> 
> *Source*


----------



## EVILNOK

I lol'd when I read this 1:
•You should now get a better error message when being disconnected via Battlelog

Overall sounds like lots of issues will be fixed. Lets hope they don't break too many with the patch though.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Dont worry dude, when you disconnect , if you ticked cloud storage on origin for bf3 , it updates the stats automatically. Not just after disconnection , but 20~minutes later. If you mean battle report , no this will not happen


Have you tried this and actually conform it is working?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> talking about noob tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SWAM=777 kills
> RPG-7V2=750


I have had my share of RPG kills in Metro, sometimes fun just for the mass chaos. Although, I do have around 1000 vehicle kills/assist kills which make up most of those kills.


----------



## Stash9876

Darn, didn't see anything in the patch notes about being able to customize your loadout from battlelog instead of in game only. I was really hoping for that.


----------



## Lune

I can confirm it.. if you get disconnected or whatever, don't join the server until the map ends..if you join, it pretty much replaces what you've earned with the new profile you make it see when you join again. If you get a lot of points and crash, simply go afk for a while and wait for it to update.


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:


> Fixed a problem with high speed mouse movement


Hope this means what I hope it means.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thanks Lune ..good info
+1


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Just going to leave this here.. if you join a server, do not ever use TV missiles as it crashes the server. We just tried it 6 times in a row to confirm that and it's just.. zzz. You get 2 people in the chopper, shoot the missile, while the missile is flying, make a guy from your squad spawn inside the chopper (on the pilot) he will get in, after the tv missiles crashes you end up having 3 people in the chopper.. now after the chopper gets destroyed by a player or simply crashes into the ground or anything happens to it, the server crashes instantly.. I guess it's because it's supposed to give the killer 2 kills and now it wants to give 3 which makes no sense and the servers just get confused. So don't use TV missiles because people are going to jump in your chopper.. the chance is very huge.
> Also there is another way.. make your gunner shoot the TV missile, while it's flying switch to gunner position from pilot position.... good bye server.


thanks for the tips. I'll besure to crash the server when i see cheaters or people with 50+ kills


----------



## ltg2227

finally able to log into Batttlelog!!! hadn't tried playing yet, just glad i could actually log on!


----------



## Ghost23

Can't wait for this patch!!


----------



## dezahp

Man some people are just so terrible at gunning in the heli....I just don't get it. And why am I coming across so many idiots who aren't using flares....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Man some people are just so terrible at gunning in the heli....I just don't get it. And why am I coming across so many idiots who aren't using flares....


What are you complaining about







you know I am always on Teamspeak, so is Krystalwinner.


----------



## Lune

New drivers for ATI

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst1111aperformance.aspx


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> What are you complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know I am always on Teamspeak, so is Krystalwinner.


True lol I only got on to play a quick match though so yea


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I can confirm it.. if you get disconnected or whatever, don't join the server until the map ends..if you join, it pretty much replaces what you've earned with the new profile you make it see when you join again. If you get a lot of points and crash, simply go afk for a while and wait for it to update.


Good info.

On another note:

Looks like a pretty impressive patch, as it should be for such a long time coming. If DICE fixes the crashing, black screen and Eyefinity issues I will be mightily impressed!

Although I am disappointed they did nothing to the super silent ninja enemies.

A few notes:

Nothing about IRNV adjustment?
Nothing about remembering previous map settings so that every time someone enters or leaves a vehicle it resets your map to default?
No scoreboard ping?
No mortar limits?
No clickable map?
No adjustment to suicide height?
No flashlight adjustment?
No overdone sun-glare adjustment? (especially for us eyefinity/surround users)
No adjustment to frozen in place after revive?
No adjustment to the goofy ladder mechanics?

I don't get the reduction in damage from the MANPADS. Those things are so easy to spoof you waste your time using them.

I guess I won't be using the SCAR-H anymore. Decreased damage AND decreased range, combined with low ammo count and high recoil. The weapon is now worthless compared to others and no reason to use it. I love double nurfs.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Nothing in the patch notes about REMOVING IRNV, TAC LIGHTS, LASERS = FAIL DICE IS FAIL


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Nothing in the patch notes about REMOVING IRNV, TAC LIGHTS, LASERS = FAIL DICE IS FAIL


Love the tac lights and lasers. Keep!

DX tapa tapa


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*
> 
> Love the tac lights and lasers. Keep!
> DX tapa tapa


I've gotten quite use to them, really don't bother me at all.

On a side note, I'm fine with the patch, I just hope they really do fix said stutter.


----------



## godofdeath

fastest way to level up??? specially snipers when you suck lolllll


----------



## EVILNOK

If you really want to know how awesome the Javelin is check this out:
http://rmirror.net/r/videos/comments/mkmx5/epic_javalin_missile_afghanistan/


----------



## TurboPanda

just restarted my origin and it is downloading my 11.4gb update woot but battlelog is still down


----------



## labbu63

question guys do we update our client or is it just battlelog the only thing updating?


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> question guys do we update our client or is it just battlelog the only thing updating?


updated your client by restarting it


----------



## Mr. 13

ah it's down. you guys can watch some of my videos on my channel to pass time


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> just restarted my origin and it is downloading my 11.4gb update woot but battlelog is still down


please tell me that's a typo.


----------



## Varrkarus

I get this message whenever I click 'Update' :
Quote:


> "We're sorry. An error occured while checking for game updates. Please try again later."


Anyone else getting this or know how to fix it?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> just restarted my origin and it is downloading my 11.4gb update woot but battlelog is still down


Is it really that big?







DO NOT WANT


----------



## RockaHoliK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> I get this message whenever I click 'Update' :
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "We're sorry. An error occured while checking for game updates. Please try again later."
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this or know how to fix it?
Click to expand...

Iam getting this, too.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> just restarted my origin and it is downloading my 11.4gb update woot but battlelog is still down


Mine is only downloading a 483.7 mb update I would think it would be bigger than that.


----------



## Varrkarus

Hmm, working now. Update is 483.7MB big for me...
EDIT: Partially ninja'd by _Kamakazeekevin_


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Hmm, working now. Update is 483.7MB big for me...
> EDIT: Partially ninja'd by _Kamakazeekevin_


thank god lol.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Hmm, working now. Update is 483.7MB big for me...
> EDIT: Partially ninja'd by _Kamakazeekevin_


Glad im not the only one with that size update i really didnt want to have to wait for it to download 11 GB


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> anybody in here get the xbox360 controller to work vehicles??


it does, just missing some additional stuff you can get when your controlling with keyboard+mouse.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> it does, just missing some additional stuff you can get when your controlling with keyboard+mouse.


Like what?

Im using xbox for vehicles (not the best for flying though) and cant see what it would be missing at all. It seems like everything is functioning perfectly


----------



## labbu63

and my download finished in 3 minutes how about you guys?


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Same here. Battlelog is still down. What a tease.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> Mine is only downloading a 483.7 mb update I would think it would be bigger than that.


me too a 400+MB update


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

Login screen! Too bad I cant login yet :-(


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coach Mcguirk*
> 
> Login screen! Too bad I cant login yet :-(


Booo! I want BF3 to work NAO!


----------



## Fr0sty

ohh btw i had my response on how effective the javelin is ... or how it's just as powerful as an rpg-2 .. but now you need to have a lock before it fires.. LOL

how do i cycle between the top attack mode and normal mode in case???


----------



## Sir Cumference

soflam for top I believe. though ive read a lot of mixed reviews on javelins. i think its bugged, personally.

ive got 6 kills with something like <10% accuracy. it just misses...


----------



## TurboPanda

battlelog is up


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Like what?
> Im using xbox for vehicles (not the best for flying though) and cant see what it would be missing at all. It seems like everything is functioning perfectly


oh! the land vehicles are fine to me, its just the aviator's controls are abit mess. I got used to the pilot config of GTA IV, also you cant look around with the controller while your in the cockpit view


----------



## Hawk777th

Game is so smooth now! Wow patch made a huge difference!


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Game is so smooth now! Wow patch made a huge difference!


I hope this isnt sarcasm.


----------



## l337sft

Patch made the game ten times smoother, but it is giving me crashes, i dunno what to do


----------



## TurboPanda

yep game is still constantly crashing for me i could at least play for a little while but now i cant play for longer than 2 mins


----------



## p33k

They said it fixed the black screen issue... The game played fine and I never saw a black screen until this patch







Now every time I start multiplayer I can hear the sounds but can't see *%(*# but a black screen. Also can't get into campaign mode, bleh.


----------



## l337sft

trying a fresh install of drivers. will report back


----------



## l337sft

Nope, still crashing on 11.11A


----------



## TurboPanda

i am using 11.11a and i even used atiman uninstaller and its still CRASHING GRRR


----------



## l337sft

What a fail. I can't even play now.


----------



## Maou

For those who get the black screen








_
If you have the RUS version of the game here are the 3 language files to make it ENGLISH again.

You only need to change the files in the Update/Patch/Data/Win32/Loc folder and the GDFBinary file in the root folder.
I've tested this myself and it works, I've put the 3 files on mediafire, here's the link: http://www.mediafire.com/?w9tzkqid3kovxnm [mediafire.com]

Only change the files as described above, don't change the files in the other Data folder, only in the Update folder.

Once again, it worked for me._

i get it from here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347758499476/2/#!/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347758499476/3/

Hope it helps


----------



## madroller

Nice , after the patch , I cant move in the game.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> fastest way to level up??? specially snipers when you suck lolllll


Find a low ping 64 player 24/7 Metro server with 1000 tickets. If you jump right back in to the action after respawning, every 4-5 rounds you'll get promoted.







If you're not support, stick close to one so you can replenish your ammo.


----------



## madroller

I CANT EVEN MOVE ON THE SERVER AFTER PATCH , WAT DAAAAA ??????


----------



## Varrkarus

I'm stuck on a "Finalizing update" screen =.=
C'mon, at least you guys can _get_ in-game!

Nevermind, that was my fault...
In-game, no issues, no errors, just smooth gameplay


----------



## StarDestroyer

patched my russian version, black screen, english audio, and thats it


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like they fix stuttering;

•Adjusted the "stuttering" encountered on some PC configurations.

Wondering if that includes hyperthreading stuttering.









Oh my god, DICE you heard me, and you did it!

• Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alancsalt

This is the most screwed up update.
First Battlelog tells me there's an update in progress. When it finally works it tells me I have to install the game, but no hint of what I'm meant to do.l I restart Battlelog and everything looks ok. Can't join a game.
Exit from everything and start again. Origin downloads an update.
Only then does it all work again.....

Yeesh!


----------



## kcuestag

Thought I posted it, but I can't find it, so yeah;

• Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS

This is a huge bonus to this game for me, thank you DICE.


----------



## Varrkarus

Nevermind, that was my fault...
In-game, no issues, no errors, just smooth gameplay


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like they fix stuttering;
> •Adjusted the "stuttering" encountered on some PC configurations.
> Wondering if that includes hyperthreading stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god, DICE you heard me, and you did it!
> • Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Without HT , it still runs smoother than ever.
But with HT , its smoother then before.


----------



## StarDestroyer

I going to play BFBC2, once more people report on a solution for the

"completely blank screen with normal sounding loading audio, then it sounds like I enter the game, but still BLANK SCREEN"

then I'll try it later


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Frame rate is halved. Crashes after 1-2 minutes in-game. Nice patch DICE.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Without HT , it still runs smoother than ever.
> But with HT , its smoother then before.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## dezahp

Patch is generally working fine for me... One thing that I really don't like is that load times when joining the server or switching maps are a lot longer for me now for some reason. I can no longer spawn in the helis at the beginning of the round on certain maps now or attempt to get any of the vehicles. Pretty annoying...


----------



## madroller

I managed to play the game when I choose 32 player rush.
64 player conquest was impossible with patch. When I spawn , I couldnt move...


----------



## kcuestag

GameTime.MaxVariableFps command is not working for me, I set it at GameTime.MaxVariableFps 65 on the user.cfg and it's not working.

Anyone?


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps command is not working for me, I set it at GameTime.MaxVariableFps 65 on the user.cfg and it's not working.
> Anyone?


Wouldn't surprise me in the least. I'm trying to get on now, I'll see if it works for me.

*edit*

Works fine for me, might be an sli related bug?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me in the least. I'm trying to get on now, I'll see if it works for me.
> *edit*
> Works fine for me, might be an sli related bug?


Works fine for me if I manually enter it in the console, but looks like the "user.cfg" text file trick no longer works, sucks having to enter the command all the time.

I'll see if I can find a workaround.


----------



## IndicaNights

Ok guys what am i missing game played fine yesterday now i cant get on !!??? i see talk of a patch ? for origin or bf3 ? any help would be gladly appreciated thanks !


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Ok guys what am i missing game played fine yesterday now i cant get on !!??? i see talk of a patch ? for origin or bf3 ? any help would be gladly appreciated thanks !


Patch is on Origin, it should automatically start downloading as soon as you launch Origin.

Also, it is recommended to update Punkbuster after the patch installs.


----------



## IndicaNights

ok Thank you ! maybe i should restart origin then .

Edit: yep i had to restart origin for the download to kick in ! thanks again !


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Patch is on Origin, it should automatically start downloading as soon as you launch Origin.
> Also, it is recommended to update Punkbuster after the patch installs.


where do I update punkbuster from, and is there any real need too?


----------



## slickric21

*FOR THOSE WHO CANT CONNECT AFTER LATEST UPDATE / PATCH*

I was having problems with my game not loading and the error "failure to connect to EA online" aftter the patch.

After reinstall, repairing to no avail etc etc I decided to look into if my router was blocking access....it was...

It seems you need to forward (or open in you routers firewall) the following ports now..

*UDP 1900
TCP 10000-10100*

now I can connect and play.

Thanks DICE for this.........wasted morning of trial and error.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

anyone else liking the "GameTime.MaxVariableFps"?

I set mine to 59 and it looks nice, very little tearing if any. I found with 60 that I would get almost constant tearing in the middle of my screen.


----------



## Zastugueen

No command rose fix yet.
F2000 is still as accurate as a sniper
Seems like the G36C is OP now
Crashed on the first server join attempt
Ping still doesn't show up for my server list
People still abuse IRNV
Squad management barely changed

It's like DICE fixed nothing!


----------



## bluedevil

This is ridicules. I just tried about 15 times via Quick Match, about half the time I got disconnected, the other half nobody else was on the server. Nice Dice. Nice......:thumbs down:


----------



## madroller

When I join a 64 man conquest game , I cannot move due to lag. Although my ping is 60 !!!


----------



## thrgk

anyone got the update notes? I want to see what this was supposed to fix


----------



## Zastugueen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> anyone got the update notes? I want to see what this was supposed to fix


It fixes nothing, but it teaches us a lesson to never buy a game from DICE/EA ever again till they make better patches over a span of 4 weeks


----------



## Addictedtokaos

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654775415378344/
Quote:


> Patch notes for Nov 22 patch
> Major client update for the PC version Battlefield 3 as well as a server-side update for all platforms.
> 
> The update will be made on Nov. 22nd 7:00 AM UTC / Nov. 21st 11:00 PM PST.
> 
> We'll share release timing on the console patches as soon as we are clear on the timing, these take a bit longer due to console certification process.
> 
> ---- Client-Side Changes:
> 
> -- Visuals, Stability and Performance Fixes:
> 
> • General performance and loading time improvements
> • "Black Screen" fix for an issue occurring on some PC Configurations
> • Stereo and Rendering Support for Nvidia and AMD Graphics Cards
> • Adjusted the "stuttering" encountered on some PC configurations.
> • Fixed several Crashes when joining MP and Co-Op sessions
> • Fixed multiple problems when using multiple monitors (Eyefinity / Surround).
> • Fixed visual corruption issues on certain Nvidia Cards
> • Improved loading times for certain textures
> • Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS
> 
> -- Balance and Gameplay Adjustments (PC)
> 
> • Fixed a problem with high speed mouse movement
> • Added back some missing Growlers on Kharg Island Conquest Large
> • Added back EOR sound for SQDM and TDM
> • You should no longer be able to damage a friendly vehicle when sitting in an open position
> • Grenades now drop to ground if you get killed while attempting to throw it(note the affect this will have on Hardcore mode!)
> • Spawn protection now should work in Conquest. You should no longer spawn on points too close to enemies
> • You should no longer spawn too close to enemies in TDM and SQDM
> • Combat areas on Kharg Rush tweaked in order to disallow defenders to access the carrier ship after 1st base is taken and being able to enter the AA gun
> • Fixed a problem with revived players not suffering suppression
> • Fixed a problem with the camera when being revived in COOP
> • Added joystick deadzone setting
> • Fixed sound for when climbing ladders
> • Fixed an issue with some weapon sounds in first person
> • Fixed a swim sound loop error
> • Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns, AA guns, and Jet Cannons against infantry
> • Increased the damage of Helicopter Miniguns against jeeps.
> • Reduced the physics impact of AA guns and Jet Cannons, players under attack from these weapons should no longer lose control.
> • Increased the damage of the 44 Magnum slightly.
> • Increased the range and minimum damage of the .357 Round from the MP412 Rex.
> • Increased the range of all .45cal and 9mm weapons.
> • Slightly increased the range of the P90 and MP7 and PDW-R.
> • Slightly increased the range of the 5.56mm PDW-R and decreased the minimum damage at long range.
> • Slightly increased the minimum range of the Mk11, SVD, and M39 EMR 7.62mm rifles.
> • Decreased the maximum damage and maximum range of the G3 and SCAR-H 7.62mm weapons.
> • Reduced the damage from FIM-92 and SA-18 IGLA missiles against aircraft.
> • Increased the damage and range of the 40mm BUCK rounds.
> • Reduced the damage .50cal weapons do against Helicopters.
> • Updated T90 canister shell tweaks to match Abrams canister shells
> UI Changes (PC)
> • Added round duration and ticket summary at EOR
> • Advanced squad polish - should be more intuitive
> • Significant changes to the Join Squad functionality (see below)
> • Fixed a problem regarding keybindings while playing
> • You should now get a better error message when being disconnected via Battlelog
> 
> ---- Server Update Highlights
> 
> • EOD Bot exploit fix
> • Several crash fixes
> • Anti-stat padding measures taken, disallowing ranked servers to run obscure settings
> • Improved team kill kick configuration
> • Support for unranked servers. Unranked servers do not report players' scores to Battlelog, but server administrators can freely control all settings
> 
> -- Share your profile and stats with new Battlelog functionality
> 
> • Ability to share your Profile and Stats pages to Facebook, Google+, and Twitter
> • User Profile and Stats pages on Battlelog can now be accessed without being signed in to Battlelog if you know a user's URL
> • Single sign on from Battlelog to Origin. If you're not logged in to Origin and join a game server, Battlelog will automatically sign you in to Origin in the background and join the game server
> 
> -- Quick notes on Squad changes in the Nov 22 update
> 
> • Removed FIND ME A SQUAD option
> • Allow players to join empty Squads alone, thus having 1/4 squad members
> • Change order of options to LEAVE SQUAD, INV A FRIEND, SWITCH TEAM
> • Disable Privacy flag when 1 man squad
> • Reset Privacy flag from Private to Public when squad drops to 1 player
> • All occupied Squads will now show up colored blue on the Squad Selection screen
> • Players who choose not to join squads will also show up as Blue in the "Not in a Squad" line
> • Squads that are currently empty will display as white -- if you wish to join an empty Squad, you can choose the first one marked with white text
> 
> -- A detailed look at Squad refinements
> 
> A detailed look at Squad refinements
> 
> Today's PC client patch features numerous tweaks to Squad functionality and is part of our ongoing efforts to make it easier to play with friends and Platoon mates. These changes will also be implemented for consoles when we release the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 updates shortly. Stay tuned for the exact date of the console updates.
> 
> First, we need to look at how joining with Squads and Platoons affects the balance of teams. Initially, servers are commanded to equal out each side, so joining with friends can impact that balance while joining with Platoons further hinders this. As a result we have made some adjustments to the in-game Squad management screen.
> 
> For PC, you are now able to highlight the various Squads and select which one you wish to join by selecting a Squad and then clicking the Join Squad button. Please note that the Squad Privacy option still allows 2 man Squads which, during 64 player sessions, can lead to players with no squad position -- the number of people with no Squads will be shown at the bottom of the Squad selection list.
> 
> After the patch is applied to consoles (in the near future) you will be able to join Squads by cycling through the list and selecting which Squad you wish to join.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> anyone else liking the "GameTime.MaxVariableFps"?
> I set mine to 59 and it looks nice, very little tearing if any. I found with 60 that I would get almost constant tearing in the middle of my screen.


I love that command, I set it to 65fps, no screen tearing and smooth as butter, not to mention the cards run a lot cooler now.









Did you find a way to enable this command automatically whenever we launch the game? Entering it all the time in the console sucks.


----------



## faulkton

after update all on screen menus are much smaller.. i cant read any of it and my mouse pointer doesnt line up to let me choose any menu options.

It would sometimes do this before the update but i could alt+tab to get it the proper size again.. update broke that and now i'm stuck with tiny overlays i cant read.

Any ideas?


----------



## Zastugueen

http://i.imgur.com/Jd3ck.jpg

EDIT:

They didn't add anymore squads, so now people can be shut out from some squads if it's a 64 man server.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I love that command, I set it to 65fps, no screen tearing and smooth as butter, not to mention the cards run a lot cooler now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you find a way to enable this command automatically whenever we launch the game? Entering it all the time in the console sucks.


From what I read you have to open PROF_SAVE_body in C:\Users\[username]\Documents\Battlefield 3 Open Beta\settings\ with a hex editor or notepad++ (using regular notepad will corrupt the file). I would assume just add the line in and save it.

Im at work right now so I cant test it.

Why Dice didnt add this option to an advanced video menu is strange.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Works fine for me if I manually enter it in the console, but looks like the "user.cfg" text file trick no longer works, sucks having to enter the command all the time.
> I'll see if I can find a workaround.


Right click Origin's shortcut. Select Properties, then click the Compatibility tab. Check mark Run this program as an administrator. Follow these same steps for Battlefield 3's shortcut. Restart Origin. Now your user.cfg file will be read.


----------



## thrgk

Did it fix so we can use HT without lag?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Right click Origin's shortcut. Select Properties, then click the Compatibility tab. Check mark Run this program as an administrator. Follow these same steps for Battlefield 3's shortcut. Restart Origin. Now your user.cfg file will be read.


That didn't fix it for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Did it fix so we can use HT without lag?
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


Yes, I can now play with HT enabled and no stuttering.


----------



## Ghost23

I can't even update







Tells me I need to install the game first.

Edit : Restarting Origin twice fixed it.


----------



## kcuestag

I fixed it.

Looks like the game was reading the "user.cfg" file as a .txt file and not as a .cfg file.









Now I'm playing at a steady 62fps all the time.


----------



## Ghost23

So how is it guys, any performance increases, the stutter gone?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does anyone know if we can get our money back if we try to return this game? Crashed first time after the patch trying to join....At this point I don't think Dice or EA really cares...

COD should jump all over this and promote their game as 'crash free'. Maybe give us 25-30% off if we trade in our game to buy COD...

Heck the beta crashed less.... I'd rather go back to that!

I think im going to make a background for myself....bf3 has stopped responding....in tile format....that'd be great. Maybe send it to EA...


----------



## PriceEddie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Does anyone know if we can get our money back if we try to return this game? Crashed first time after the patch trying to join....At this point I don't think Dice or EA really cares...
> COD should jump all over this and promote their game as 'crash free'. Maybe give us 25-30% off if we trade in our game to buy COD...
> Heck the beta crashed less.... I'd rather go back to that!
> I think im going to make a background for myself....bf3 has stopped responding....in tile format....that'd be great. Maybe send it to EA...


Do you think that you have rushed into blaming DICE for this problem?

Eddie.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriceEddie*
> 
> Do you think that you have rushed into blaming DICE for this problem?
> Eddie.


Isn't it the game developers fault when a game doesn't work on peoples pc's? Either dice or ea...I don't think it matters....

Point being, the game crashes for me and I heard alot of other people. I'm @ about a 25% crash rate....which is unbelievable... Its not fun because it takes me 5 minutes to get into 1 server because I have to restart it 4 different times because of all the crashes... and its not my pc either. Laptop or desktop, same problem...


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Isn't it the game developers fault when a game doesn't work on peoples pc's? Either dice or ea...I don't think it matters....


Perhaps you should try some troubleshooting?

It seems most of the errors people are having with CTD's and such are PEBKAC errors.

On a sidenote, Patch seems pretty good, slight performance boost, but the stutter is significantly removed, but it's still there for me, just not nearly as much.

Also, what's this talk of sniper-accurate F2000? I'm currently using the F2000 and I've noticed no such thing xD


----------



## faulkton

i didnt have any problems before the patch.. crashed 3 times in an hour after the crash and the only way i can get a text size i can read now is to play in windowed mode


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Perhaps you should try some troubleshooting?
> It seems most of the errors people are having with CTD's and such are PEBKAC errors.


I'm trying!

I went into my regedit and changed the
Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 3

Changed the
DisplayName from "Battlefield 3™" to just "Battlefield 3" without the ™ there. Don't know if that will make a difference, I doubt it, but got into the game without the error. I'll see what happens later. Basically I'm looking at my bc2 registry and finding discrepancies in the bf3 folder....oh well


----------



## DeTeWe

Hmm something weird just happened 2-3 times to me (can't remember seeing it before):

Somehow I got instantly locked and shot (it didnt start with the beep beep but I had the BEEEEEEEP and bipbipbipbipbip it does when the rocket is fired instantly and in the same seoncd) in the little-bird. Can anyone confirm this? Is there an explanation for this? It was a hardcore server, does that make any difference for locking?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thought I posted it, but I can't find it, so yeah;
> • Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS
> This is a huge bonus to this game for me, thank you DICE.


Any way to enable this so that it automatically applies and you don't have to type it into the console every time you play?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Any way to enable this so that it automatically applies and you don't have to type it into the console every time you play?


What I just did was search for a .cfg file on my pc, copied it, put it in my bf3 folder, renamed it user .cfg

This is what I have in my cfg file:

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62

PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0

WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0

Works! I need all the other renders and world renders since its super hard to play on my laptop. My desktop will just have the

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62

in the cfg file.

Hope that helps


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I fixed it.
> Looks like the game was reading the "user.cfg" file as a .txt file and not as a .cfg file.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm playing at a steady 62fps all the time.


Was this using just standard notepad or ++ or hex?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thought I posted it, but I can't find it, so yeah;
> 
> •Added console command "GameTime.MaxVariableFps" to limit max FPS
> 
> This is a huge bonus to this game for me, thank you DICE.


so what exactly does this command do?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Yea the registry edit didn't work...

Set as background....


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Point being, the game crashes for me and I heard alot of other people. I'm @ about a 25% crash rate....


71 errors
256 games
45 hours played

that's about 30% I guess
however, having in mind 95% of the crashes are "crash on first launch" and i dont get erros between maps and I play 2-3 rounds before quiting that jumps at about 65%


----------



## madroller

I turned my MSI overclock to normal and game played normal. AHHHH


----------



## Lune

Don't use the ingame FPS limiter.. it makes the game feel less smooth

Use my cfg file, just unzip and put it in the main Battlefield 3 folder.

Linky


----------



## Sodalink

what's wrong with BF3 today and the update? I can't play any game because it loads up just as a black screen, but I can hear the background.


----------



## NOS---

Tried some co-op today, after 10+ tries i was able to get into a game. Upon completion it froze at the last cut scene, and i did not get the points... not cool. Overall I have to try 2-3 times to play my first game normally, then it will work good.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Any way to enable this so that it automatically applies and you don't have to type it into the console every time you play?


Make a file named user.cfg in your BF3 Program Files folder and add the command there.


----------



## $ilent

Guys whats the main difference with the new patch?

ALSO!! How do I disable TAB key from making my screen minimise? Its so irritating, i wanna check scores but it just makes screen go small?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've been editing my registry to TRY to fix this CTD error...still no fix...
Here's what changes i've made, havent tested it yet but just letting you guys know.

You have 2 different battlefield 3 folders in your registry. The two are:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 3
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 3

Whats interesting is the registry values and primary in EA Games vs the Electronic Arts. However, the values for the registry for BC2 are in the Electronics Arts folder. So I figured I'd add registry values from Battlefield 3 into the Electronics Arts folder.

I created String Values.

Code:



Code:


Name                                              Type                      Data
(Default)                                         REG_SZ               (value not set)
DisplayName                                REG_SZ
GameExplorer                              REG_SZ
GDFBinary                                     REG_SZ
Install Dir                                       REG_SZ
Locale                                            "   "
Product GUID                              "    "
ProductName                                "    "
Suppression Exe                              "  "
Uninstall Arguments (Already here) " "
Uninstall Program (Already here) " "

Basically just moved the data from the EA Games folder and copied it down to the Electronics Arts folder.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Don't use the ingame FPS limiter.. it makes the game feel less smooth
> Use my cfg file, just unzip and put it in the main Battlefield 3 folder.
> Linky


I didnt seem to have any issue. What are you setting your FPS limit to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> so what exactly does this command do?


Its supposed to lock your FPS to prevent screen tearing mostly. Similar to VSync without the input lag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> I turned my MSI overclock to normal and game played normal. AHHHH


Im finding that if I OC my VRAM at all I get lockups. Im going to see what gpu OC i can run but im leaving VRAM @ 1900.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've been editing my registry to TRY to fix this CTD error...still no fix...
> Here's what changes i've made, havent tested it yet but just letting you guys know.
> You have 2 different battlefield 3 folders in your registry. The two are:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Electronic Arts\Battlefield 3
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Battlefield 3
> Whats interesting is the registry values and primary in EA Games vs the Electronic Arts. However, the values for the registry for BC2 are in the Electronics Arts folder. So I figured I'd add registry values from Battlefield 3 into the Electronics Arts folder.
> I created String Values.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Name                                              Type                      Data
> (Default)                                         REG_SZ               (value not set)
> DisplayName                                REG_SZ
> GameExplorer                              REG_SZ
> GDFBinary                                     REG_SZ
> Install Dir                                       REG_SZ
> Locale                                            "   "
> Product GUID                              "    "
> ProductName                                "    "
> Suppression Exe                              "  "
> Uninstall Arguments (Already here) " "
> Uninstall Program (Already here) " "
> 
> Basically just moved the data from the EA Games folder and copied it down to the Electronics Arts folder.


The second one is for origin to find it to uninstall the game.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> I didnt seem to have any issue. What are you setting your FPS limit to?
> Its supposed to lock your FPS to prevent screen tearing mostly. Similar to VSync without the input lag.
> Im finding that if I OC my VRAM at all I get lockups. Im going to see what gpu OC i can run but im leaving VRAM @ 1900.


thanks addicted +rep, i will have to use this instead of vsync


----------



## BreakDown

some of you guys are saying your playing with your 360 controller (for vehicles)

how do you accomplish this? i have a wireless controller and it does not recognise it at all, what am i missing?

BTW: got my first chopper kill today with the little bird!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Nothing will fix the game...its a fail


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Nothing will fix the game...its a fail


we dont need your kind around here, just shush yourself and dont let the door hit where the good lord split ya!!!


----------



## Kreeker

I keep getting the "Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out." I think it's due to those ports not being forwarded.... Problem is the router provided by Fios is a POS, and gives me all sorts of errors when I try to forward ports.


----------



## crizthakidd

im actually getting better fps with this patch? lol but the game looks worse is this happening to anyone? i cant describe it but i move faster but the textures look worse im maxxed ultra but at low AA post. hm
my scar-h sucks now too lol
other then that i didint crash


----------



## Coach Mcguirk

HT is now on. No more stuttering.

Game is so much smoother for me. The only thing I dont have max'd is the AA. Leaving it at 1x. From 45-60 fps (lower settings too), to 55-60 fps (higher settings) now. I play w/ Vsync, always.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What I just did was search for a .cfg file on my pc, copied it, put it in my bf3 folder, renamed it user .cfg
> This is what I have in my cfg file:
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> Works! I need all the other renders and world renders since its super hard to play on my laptop. My desktop will just have the
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62
> in the cfg file.
> Hope that helps


Sweet it works, thanks.


----------



## Blackops_2

I thought it was supposed to be a visual update also?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> some of you guys are saying your playing with your 360 controller (for vehicles)
> how do you accomplish this? i have a wireless controller and it does not recognise it at all, what am i missing?
> BTW: got my first chopper kill today with the little bird!


I dont understand why ppl would want to use a controller for vehicles. Jets/Heli's I completely understand - but land vehicles feel work well with Keyboard mouse.

Anyways. You would need a bluetooth receiver for your Xbox controller to work.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833242003


----------



## hat1324

OK What the hell is this? I went a solid 2 weeks with no hackers and suddenly I meet 2 of them every other game?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be a visual update also?


Visual update?


----------



## theturbofd

meh useless patch was useless


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Visual update?


Could've swore i read that they would polish some stuff also. Between the last two days i've had the best games of my life lol. 31 and 3 and 19 and 0.

The first is on my little brothers profile i was trying to rank him up.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea the registry edit didn't work...
> 
> Set as background....


Haha. And if it's not crashing, it's bugging out in game. I'm going to say it, MW3 is a better game even though I would never play MW3. 2142 was the last real Battlefield game. It's pretty clear EA forced DICE to make a CoD wannabe in order to attract more customers and have abandoned the PC gaming field. It's not like DICE hasn't been making nothing but console games for the past 5 years anyways.. Xbox360 is the dev platform because consoles are the cash cow and why bother fixing a game when you can spend time making new maps and skins for a $15 DLC every other month?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What I just did was search for a .cfg file on my pc, copied it, put it in my bf3 folder, renamed it user .cfg
> This is what I have in my cfg file:
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> Works! I need all the other renders and world renders since its super hard to play on my laptop. My desktop will just have the
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62
> in the cfg file.
> Hope that helps


RenderAhead 0? If you have a low end laptop, you're going to want that to be at 3 or 4. 0 means the GPU renders no frames ahead of the CPU. AMD's default is 3 and can only be changed by ingame options such as this with their 6000 series unlike Nvidia which has it built into the control panel.


----------



## Taylorsci

Hate this patch, now they've made it even harder to fill up a server that doesn't have a community behind it. Normally I'd be full right now, but with this update I'm sitting in my server alone.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> I dont understand why ppl would want to use a controller for vehicles. Jets/Heli's I completely understand - but land vehicles feel work well with Keyboard mouse.
> Anyways. You would need a bluetooth receiver for your Xbox controller to work.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833242003


There are sometimes conflicts with the xbox drivers with some receivers (especially if you use anything else BT on that reciever)

@breakdown

Your best bet is to get the branded Xbox wireless gaming receiver for PC (yes its a Bluetooth reviver also) Not only is it cheaper ~$15, but you take the guess work out of any possible conflicts of software or hardware. Simply plug it in then install the correct driver (v 2.1.0.1349) and it should work without any further requirements or steps.


----------



## Bigspender

so anyone else getting server authentication failure?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> There are sometimes conflicts with the xbox drivers with some receivers (especially if you use anything else BT on that reciever)
> @breakdown
> Your best bet is to get the branded Xbox wireless gaming receiver for PC (yes its a Bluetooth reviver also) Not only is it cheaper ~$15, but you take the guess work out of any possible conflicts of software or hardware. Simply plug it in then install the correct driver (v 2.1.0.1349) and it should work without any further requirements or steps.


I'm pretty sure XBox controllers are 2.4Ghz, not Bluetooth. You may be confusing the PS3 controller.


----------



## Bigspender

Ok then back to Skyrim


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I'm pretty sure XBox controllers are 2.4Ghz, not Bluetooth. You may be confusing the PS3 controller.


wow, you guys are right. SHow how much I use/know my xbox crap - buy yeah looking more into it I would +1 the official Xbox wireless receiver.


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Is there any work around other than launching this game from my browse?


----------



## evensen007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imports>Muscles*
> 
> Is there any work around other than launching this game from my browse?


Are you serious with that sig rig description?


----------



## pelirrojo

Woohoo, they fixed negative mouse accel! Now I can play this game! Having so much fun so far.


----------



## Yukss

downloading now..


----------



## 8564dan

Can anyone say if the patch has fixed the stopped working error message? I haven't got to download it yet.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Can anyone say if the patch has fixed the stopped working error message? I haven't got to download it yet.
> 
> Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


It fixed some things but broke others...


----------



## kcuestag

Remember to keep inapropiate stuff to yourselves.


----------



## Faster_is_better

This thread really blows up when they release a "patch/fix" seems to break as much stuff as they fix lol

Hopefully it works alright for me..


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Let me unmaster you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^


----------



## digitally

i think i just lost my sensitivity on bf3. +_+ back to coop mode again i guess.
there is still no options for controller; force feedback is really irritating.


----------



## Bigspender

ea website is down so is origin


----------



## pelirrojo

So you can't play in an empty server by yourself to learn to fly jets/helis... What a joke.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelirrojo*
> 
> So you can't play in an empty server by yourself to learn to fly jets/helis... What a joke.


There are a few servers that will start with 1 or 2 people but it is stupid that you cant go in any empty server to learn.


----------



## EVILNOK

1st game after the patch...crash. My 1st game always always 100% of the time crashes and always has. I know lots of others have had the same issue on the BF3 forums. I honestly can't tell any difference since the patch. IRNV seems to be the same (which didn't really bother me anyway) . Has anyone tried anything else that was supposed to be nerfed?


----------



## pelirrojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> There are a few servers that will start with 1 or 2 people but it is stupid that you cant go in any empty server to learn.


I think they may have taken away the 1 player start option with this patch. There are lots of servers if you search for "1 player start", but all of them require 4+ people. Either that or the patch reset server cfg's and the owners haven't fixed them yet.

Pretty stupid anyways, though, they should just not count points until 4+ people join. Would be much better than forcing you to stand there - this probably makes it much harder to fill a server in the first place, too. You'd think they would learn after making these games for like 10 years.


----------



## dezahp

Has anyone's load time drastically increased? My load time had increased significantly after this patch and it should not take this long for my system to load...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Has anyone's load time drastically increased? My load time had increased significantly after this patch and it should not take this long for my system to load...


Yes, they jacked something up.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pelirrojo*
> 
> I think they may have taken away the 1 player start option with this patch. There are lots of servers if you search for "1 player start", but all of them require 4+ people. Either that or the patch reset server cfg's and the owners haven't fixed them yet.
> Pretty stupid anyways, though, they should just not count points until 4+ people join. Would be much better than forcing you to stand there - this probably makes it much harder to fill a server in the first place, too. You'd think they would learn after making these games for like 10 years.


Yes they took away the one player start. Even for unranked, good luck learning any of the vehicles. There's also a bug that sometimes makes it a 5 player start, wouldn't think it'd make much of a difference but it does.


----------



## Pendulum

I just received my second ban.








The admin raged on me for "aimbotting / wallhacking" then banned me before I could even reply.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Remember to keep inapropiate stuff to yourselves.


sorry, I didn't think it was that bad! lol


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I just received my second ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The admin raged on me for "aimbotting / wallhacking" then banned me before I could even reply.


Yeah there are loads of very frustrating and immature admins on these servers. Got banned from this one server for being accused of hacking and the admin said he was apparently spectating me and saying I was walling people. I didn't know you could spectate people either lol...This other ******ed admin in another server was slaying me and causing me to dc while I was playing with a group of friends in there. I finally got to my boiling point and started trash talking the hell out of him and told him to just ban me.


----------



## BeardedJesus

I get banned and kicked constantly from servers







I guess us guys from OCN are just too good for BF3... on another note does anyone understand the skill level yet in your stats. I know its probably been brought up before but I dont fancy siphoning through 3000 pages


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I just received my second ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The admin raged on me for "aimbotting / wallhacking" then banned me before I could even reply.


Don't like the admin? Join another server. There are plenty of servers with mature admins. I'd recommend looking for a mature clan and playing on their servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Yeah there are loads of very frustrating and immature admins on these servers. Got banned from this one server for being accused of hacking and the admin said he was apparently spectating me and saying I was walling people. I didn't know you could spectate people either lol...This other ******ed admin in another server was slaying me and causing me to dc while I was playing with a group of friends in there. I finally got to my boiling point and started trash talking the hell out of him and told him to just ban me.


They can't "spec" you, but punkbuster can request screenshots, which they can then view. (10% of the time those screeshots are just a black screen)


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> They can't "spec" you, but punkbuster can request screenshots, which they can then view. (10% of the time those screeshots are just a black screen)


Lol yea I know. I'm just saying how incredibly dumb some of these server admins are.


----------



## StarDestroyer

chopper kill tanks way too easy in BF3, very unbalanced


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> chopper kill tanks way too easy in BF3, very unbalanced


One Hydra rocket alone can kill a tank, unless your talking about the cannon, which i think is slightly under powered


----------



## kcuestag

We don't kick or ban people that easily on our server. If someone is accused of cheating, we will first get him into our squad and follow him, meanwhile, one of us checks his punkbuster screenshots, if they're all black, its most probably a cheater.

Last night we banned 2 guys which were too obvious using aimbot, we caught them killing people doing instant 360º turns.









@BradleyW You should turn on HT again, it now works fine without any stuttering, this patch pwns.


----------



## StarDestroyer

I still get the crash upon entering a server, just happened 1 of 2 times I joined a server, so thats still messed up, what ever it is


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> I still get the crash upon entering a server, just happened 1 of 2 times I joined a server, so thats still messed up, what ever it is


....I just crashed 9 times in a row.









I'll have to check out some other servers soon from OCN'ers.
I like playing in the OCN conquest server time to time but it's usually on the empty side.
I had the same problem with Black Ops [yes, I know, call of dooty







], "ZOMG HES 40-0 HE'S HAXING BAN BAN BAN!"


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> I still get the crash upon entering a server, just happened 1 of 2 times I joined a server, so thats still messed up, what ever it is


Great....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I get banned and kicked constantly from servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess us guys from OCN are just too good for BF3... on another note does anyone understand the skill level yet in your stats. I know its probably been brought up before but I dont fancy siphoning through 3000 pages


So basically, this is what determines your skill level on your stats page:

• You gain/loose SL based on every confrontation with another player
• Killing a highly skilled enemy gives you more points than killing someone less skilled
• Points are not transferred from a player to another, they are simply added/subtracted based on the encounter and the SL of both parts (thus, after an encounter, one part may go up 50 points while the other loses only 20)
• The SL is used for matchmaking

A higher skill level will put you on a team with lower skill level players to balance it out. Hence this makes it harder for you to win, which has its upsides and downsides.


----------



## labbu63

Funny stuff man. I was playing on Lune's GSN server on Kharg, and noticed that the other teams Mobile AA was camping near a hill by their base, so i took a jet used it until i could not lose a stinger and jumped out. Luckily landed right behind the Mobile AA and was playing as engineer. i RPG'd it then repair tooled it, guy had no idea what was going on. He jumped out repairing, I shot him and took the enemy Mobile AA. Did this almost 3 times. hahaha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> Funny stuff man. I was playing on Lune's GSN server on Kharg, and noticed that the other teams Mobile AA was camping near a hill by their base, so i took a jet used it until i could not lose a stinger and jumped out. Luckily landed right behind the Mobile AA and was playing as engineer. i RPG'd it then repair tooled it, guy had no idea what was going on. He jumped out repairing, I shot him and took the enemy Mobile AA. Did this almost 3 times. hahaha


I love when that happens, so much fun killing someone and stealing his vehicle.









On another side, we have had no server crashes since the R9 update, and my game didn't have a single crash/freeze since the client patch was released. I know for some of you it's a lot worse now, but for most people it is a lot better, at least in my clan 95% of the people are quite happy with the patch.









Now we just need a new chat, new Interface, and spectator/battlerecorder.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> Funny stuff man. I was playing on Lune's GSN server on Kharg, and noticed that the other teams Mobile AA was camping near a hill by their base, so i took a jet used it until i could not lose a stinger and jumped out. Luckily landed right behind the Mobile AA and was playing as engineer. i RPG'd it then repair tooled it, guy had no idea what was going on. He jumped out repairing, I shot him and took the enemy Mobile AA. Did this almost 3 times. hahaha


Ya, repair tool in the back can do some serious damage quick! Especially on the mobile AA which is pretty weak.


----------



## darksandz93

Did the update cause anyones Bf3 to go blank? when I launch multiplayer i get a black screen and when i launch campaign I get the tank image that stays there forever, any help would be greatly appreciated! i really wanna play!!!!


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I love when that happens, so much fun killing someone and stealing his vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another side, we have had no server crashes since the R9 update, and my game didn't have a single crash/freeze since the client patch was released. I know for some of you it's a lot worse now, but for most people it is a lot better, at least in my clan 95% of the people are quite happy with the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need a new chat, new Interface, and *spectator/battlerecorder*.


Wait. What? Link please?


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Still getting the black artifacting...

It actually didn't happen as often before the patch (even though it did happen, and generally in Caspian Border). Now right when I play in the Canals, (64 player, around 60ms ping) it happened almost immediately in an area with heavy smoke.

It's funny too because it happens in "segments" of the map. If I don't look at that segment, everything is totally fine....


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I love when that happens, so much fun killing someone and stealing his vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another side, we have had no server crashes since the R9 update, and my game didn't have a single crash/freeze since the client patch was released. I know for some of you it's a lot worse now, but for most people it is a lot better, at least in my clan 95% of the people are quite happy with the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we just need a new chat, new Interface, and spectator/battlerecorder.


Thats good to hear. Do we have to update PB manually or does it automatically do it in the update? I havent had time to do it yet. I jusy hope i dont get the BF3 has stopped working message anymore.


----------



## Dropshock

Just got BF3 from a friend, now the torturous wait of getting my computer in a week! D:


----------



## labbu63

Guys check this out tells you how to disable negative acceleration


----------



## bl1nk

Anyone else have no sound after the patch?


----------



## ntherblast

Lol avira is picking up a trojan for the bf3.exe_DP_STAGED. This was right after I updated is this a false positive?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol avira is picking up a trojan for the bf3.exe_DP_STAGED. This was right after I updated is this a false positive?


I hope so, I ignored it lol

Game played fine after the first try.. The game made both of my screens go black, like they lost signal, luckily I closed the browser (battlelog) with Alt F4, ctrl alt del didn't even work, and it eventually came back to life. 2nd try and thereafter it connected fine though..


----------



## redalert

I had a weird bug tonight I couldn't respawn after I died. I got kicked out of the server for being idle because of it.


----------



## naizarak

don't know about you guys but my FPS seems to have dropped. playing all low and can't get a consistent 75 FPS. gpu is running at 60% usage, CPU 80, ram 80.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol avira is picking up a trojan for the bf3.exe_DP_STAGED. This was right after I updated is this a false positive?


Probably. I used to get quite a few false positives back when I used to use Avira.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Definitely a false positive. I got the same Trojan warning in avira as the patch was installing.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I just received my second ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The admin raged on me for "aimbotting / wallhacking" then banned me before I could even reply.


That is a horrible server to play on! I got banned for "aimbotting/wallhacking" on it too...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Now takes me 4/5 times to join a game...I've tried everything......bf3 stopped working 1st time, disconnects all other times. Anyone else having this issue? I've tried all the fixes....


----------



## Bacheezi

so, I just had the best game EVER and my stats aren't updating on battlelog....

35k point game


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pendulum*
> 
> I just received my second ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The admin raged on me for "aimbotting / wallhacking" then banned me before I could even reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a horrible server to play on! I got banned for "aimbotting/wallhacking" on it too...
Click to expand...

I play on that 1 every now and then. Got kicked for TKing last night. It auto kicks after 3 TKs. 1 guy was trying to C4 a vehicle that hit my landmine=TK. 1 guy runs in front of my M249 while I'm supressing in the alley=TK. and the last 1 honestly just ran up behind me and freaked me out and I killed him before I realized he was a teammate lol. Anyway, every since the patch when I get an invite to join a friend on a server I get the disconnected from EA Online error. Anyone else getting that? I tried to join your requests Lune but kept getting that.


----------



## falcon26

Did this patch actually fix anything? The rockets still do nothing to jeeps or tanks. It takes like 4 rockets just to blow up a jeep. Th flash lights are still as bright as ever. And ever gun seems to have the same effect as every other one. And the maps really suck. BF3 is not the true successor to BF2. BF2 maps were way way bigger then BF3. BF3 feels more like BC 2.5 I do like BF3 but its not what I was expecting after 5 years of development...


----------



## Live_free

Whenever I go to play a game after that patch I get a message saying "An error was reported for the EA Online". I googled it and someone suggested making a simpler pass as it worked for him, didn't work.

Anyone else getting this damn thing? Also when I click on that game launcher in the Origin service I get launched into the single player not battlelog now. ***


----------



## StarDestroyer

simple question

HOW do I attach extras to the guns that I have unlocked, where are they even listed when I choose my weapons


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> simple question
> HOW do I attach extras to the guns that I have unlocked, where are they even listed when I choose my weapons


there should be a customize tab underneath each gun click that and it will bring up selection choices for you add whatever attachments you prefer after you unlock them of course


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Did this patch actually fix anything? The rockets still do nothing to jeeps or tanks. It takes like 4 rockets just to blow up a jeep. Th flash lights are still as bright as ever. And ever gun seems to have the same effect as every other one. And the maps really suck. BF3 is not the true successor to BF2. BF2 maps were way way bigger then BF3. BF3 feels more like BC 2.5 I do like BF3 but its not what I was expecting after 5 years of development...


and its certainly not the next BC2

It feels like and reminds me of a series of games called delta force from like '99, and its sequels in the early 2000s, just with updated graphics


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> simple question
> HOW do I attach extras to the guns that I have unlocked, where are they even listed when I choose my weapons


Just before you "Deploy", there's a "Customise" tab, and in that all your chosen weapons for your engineer, support, etc. for the weapons that have a choice you get loadout and appearance tabs.......there.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> and its certainly not the next BC2
> It feels like and reminds me of a series of games called delta force from like '99, and its sequels in the early 2000s, just with updated graphics


Delta Force! lol, I remember them... I still have all of mine, they were fun but the graphics were the worst! lol

BF3 can be fun at times, It sucks that this is the best FPS out right now...


----------



## Fr0sty

operation metro is pure fun

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/7068564/1/338586921/


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> there should be a customize tab underneath each gun click that and it will bring up selection choices for you add whatever attachments you prefer after you unlock them of course


I still can find it/figure it out

at the main deploy screen I can change between different pistols for instance

I want change scopes on my AK, I know I unlocked scopes for some rifles, where do I choose their attachments

I can't find it in the customize screen either

AND I STILL CAN"T use the middle mouse button as a key binding, or to scroll in menus, WTH


----------



## mav2000

Well, just wanted to chime in and ask, what would be the best gun for an engineer division. I am using the scar, but since the magazine is so small, it kind of runs out of ammo real quick. Also after the update, it does not seem to be as powerful anymore. SO what gun do you guys use...

BTW, I hate F2000 owners...u guys just keep killing me before I can get a few rounds off...


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> The rockets still do nothing to jeeps or tanks. It takes like 4 rockets just to blow up a jeep.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> I still can find it/figure it out
> at the main deploy screen I can change between different pistols for instance
> I want change scopes on my AK, I know I unlocked scopes for some rifles, where do I choose their attachments
> I can't find it in the customize screen either
> AND I STILL CAN"T use the middle mouse button as a key binding, or to scroll in menus, WTH


dude, you click on customize here









then you click on loadout depending on which class's weapon u want to customize









finally you click on accessories under the weapon









here you'll have all the scopes/attachments.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Im using the G36C right now. I went Scar>>>A-91>>>G36C

I cant really give feedback on the G36 just yet (about 30 mins usage so far)

A-91, even though I put in about an hour, still not enough time. I pretty much abused the Scar (9 hours) haha.

I hear the M4/M4A1 is good. I havent used those guns much at all. I have an hour into M4A1, but that was like the first couple days of release date. Havent touched it since.


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, you click on customize here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then you click on loadout depending on which class's weapon u want to customize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally you click on accessories under the weapon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here you'll have all the scopes/attachments.


I figured loadout was to enter the game, never clicked it, thx


----------



## Ghost23

Am I the only one who get's really weird stutter? It's random it seems, and sometimes it stutters at certain parts on maps, but not graphically intensive parts. Just random areas will make it go all wonky. It's really annoying.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Am I the only one who get's really weird stutter? It's random it seems, and sometimes it stutters at certain parts on maps, but not graphically intensive parts. Just random areas will make it go all wonky. It's really annoying.


What are your in-game settings?

I get that occasionally if I try to run everything on ultra. Until a better driver is released I have settled with " high " settings and have had very little trouble as far as lag or stuttering.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> What are your in-game settings?
> I get that occasionally if I try to run everything on ultra. Until a better driver is released I have settled with " high " settings and have had very little trouble as far as lag or stuttering.


It very well may be because of all ultra. It's just weird, even when my FPS is low it's still smooth, it's just random parts. Like a wall, or a rock, or a certain spot. Almost as if right there everything is layered and it hits hard.

But since this update I'm also noticing a significant FPS drop on Caspian and big maps. Only thing I've changed was I throttled my CPU back to 3.6 ghz vs 3.8 which I had it at, that wouldn't be significant enough to effect it, would it?


----------



## Novae

New patch next week







woo.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> It very well may be because of all ultra. It's just weird, even when my FPS is low it's still smooth, it's just random parts. Like a wall, or a rock, or a certain spot. Almost as if right there everything is layered and it hits hard.
> But since this update I'm also noticing a significant FPS drop on Caspian and big maps. Only thing I've changed was I throttled my CPU back to 3.6 ghz vs 3.8 which I had it at, that wouldn't be significant enough to effect it, would it?


I think a lot of these FPS drops I hear about are related to "ultra " settings and crossfire / SLI and the drivers. I haven't experimented with it a lot as I have been more or less happy with high settings, but I guess you could try disabling xfire and see how bad of a performance hit you take and see if the FPS drops persist on ultra settings. At least until a better driver is released.

I also have overdrive disabled in CCC. In my experience, this game doesn't like for the GPU to be overclocked at all.

As far as down clocking the CPU, I would do that as a last resort because this game seems to utilize a lot of CPU power. Unlike the GPU, the more CPU juice you can give it the better it seems to run.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novae*
> 
> New patch next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woo.


Really? Where'd you see this?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novae*
> 
> New patch next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woo.


Source please?


----------



## faulkton

I've been playing on TV from the couch fine before the patch. After the patch the font size is a lot smaller and i cant read anything.

To top it off my mouse also doesnt even line up with the pointer on the screen.. It makes changing any options almost impossible.

Before the patch when i started a game every once in a while it would start up with small font but i could fix it by alt+tab'ing. This doesnt work after the patch and i am stuck in small text mode unless i play in windowed mode which sucks.

Any idea what i can do to get a font/overlay size i can actually read?!


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> I've been playing on TV from the couch fine before the patch. After the patch the font size is a lot smaller and i cant read anything.
> To top it off my mouse also doesnt even line up with the pointer on the screen.. It makes changing any options almost impossible.
> Before the patch when i started a game every once in a while it would start up with small font but i could fix it by alt+tab'ing. This doesnt work after the patch and i am stuck in small text mode unless i play in windowed mode which sucks.
> Any idea what i can do to get a font/overlay size i can actually read?!


You could try changing the resolution to a different one that you use, higher or lower, then change it back to the resolution you prefer. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Novae*
> 
> New patch next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woo.


Source? I somehow doubt that.

One thing that they should include is a thing that tells you how far the game is through before you join. Im fed up with joining games near the end!

Its even worse on PS3......ive joined games a few times where its finished and i join the "your squad has lost/won" sreen...then it loads a different map....hate it when that happens. Its not as quick on PS3 as PC where you just exit and load another server. You have to go through the saving and loading rubbish.


----------



## Jump3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> I've been playing on TV from the couch fine before the patch. After the patch the font size is a lot smaller and i cant read anything.
> To top it off my mouse also doesnt even line up with the pointer on the screen.. It makes changing any options almost impossible.
> Before the patch when i started a game every once in a while it would start up with small font but i could fix it by alt+tab'ing. This doesnt work after the patch and i am stuck in small text mode unless i play in windowed mode which sucks.
> Any idea what i can do to get a font/overlay size i can actually read?!


The mouse issue sounds like the one i had, you might just want to mess with the dpi scaling make sure its on 100%. and yeah as for lager font, move the couch closer to the TV or use a lower resolution lol!


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> You could try changing the resolution to a different one that you use, higher or lower, then change it back to the resolution you prefer. Might be worth a shot.


ya i tried that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jump3r*
> 
> The mouse issue sounds like the one i had, you might just want to mess with the dpi scaling make sure its on 100%. and yeah as for lager font, move the couch closer to the TV or use a lower resolution lol!


I know it's related to the DPI but at 100% i cant see anything from the couch.

It's so infuriating because it worked fine before the patch. The font and overlays were all large and my mouse was mapped correctly with the pointer. I got used to playing games where i could actually see the text and aim... the stupid patch took that away and i want it back!!

It still looks right and works in windowed mode but playing in window vs full screen sucks. The patch pretty much made me hate this game at this point.


----------



## Fr0sty

0.3 K/D ratio ... i suck at this game ...

LOL


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 0.3 K/D ratio ... i suck at this game ...
> LOL


That's quite low.









I have 2.23 K/D Ratio at the moment, still improving it and I won't stop until it is at 2.5 or above.


----------



## faulkton

lol i'm worse k/d = 0.116


----------



## Herophobic

^Dear God, link to your origin/battlelog profile?









By the way, does anybody know... on conquest, if team A has 4 flags captured, team B 1 flag, will it drain more tickets from team B if for example team A has 3 flags captured, team B 2 flags?


----------



## Fantasy

i have a 1.02 KD. i suck too. its all because of stupid rush and team play. if i play TDM i get 2+ KD but on rush as attacker most of the time i get 1.0- KD


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's quite low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2.23 K/D Ratio at the moment, still improving it and I won't stop until it is at 2.5 or above.


maybe i should add that bf3 is my first ever fps that i got in seriously ...

still getting used to the buttons and all ...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/fr0sty/stats/338586921/


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> ^Dear God, link to your origin/battlelog profile?


Add me and you can kill me too!!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/faulkton/stats/367383586/

in my defense this is the fist multiplayer game i've really played and the last FPS i played was medal of honor allied assault... and that was about a decade ago


----------



## snoball

Jeez, 2.23 you must be god at BF3. I'm sitting at 1.13. Average for my clan is like an even 1. I saw people with 1.7+ and thought no way.

2.23 is like holy crap dude, Do you play objectives or just TDM?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Jeez, 2.23 you must be god at BF3. I'm sitting at 1.13. Average for my clan is like an even 1. I saw people with 1.7+ and thought no way.
> 2.23 is like holy crap dude, Do you play objectives or just TDM?


I play Conquest only, capture flags all the time.









But I have seen people better than me with 2.5 K/D Ratio, but they play TDM.


----------



## madroller

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/oneshotatglory/stats/351053835/
2,165 CQ ONLY








And this is my first BF experience since I was a cod fan. But after Black Ops , not buying MW3 was a no brainer.


----------



## PARTON

K/D is all about play style and a little bit about skill. I'm terrible at sniping but am currently trying to get the unlocks for it so my K/D is dropping. If I wanted it to be as high as possible, I'd go metro conquest, equip M249, IRscope, and get K/D of 5 or better all day long.

The variety is what makes it fun for me. I'm not all about the grind.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My current is 1.51 k/d. Do you guys like it when you go to the leaderboard page on battlelog, how it says on the top, w/l ratio, then right below it, it says k/d ratio? anyone catch that?

My goal is something around 1.7 k/d, I'd love 2.0 but I just think its too much work to get there, especially since i'm over 4k kills now... I'd need something like 2k kills @ like a 4-5 k/d ratio to get to 2.0....ug


----------



## Xyxyll

Here are a couple highlights from my last two nights streaming.

18 kills, 11 vehicle destroys in one run of the frogfoot: http://www.twitch.tv/xyxyll/b/300606164

Dodging constant Air-Air missiles for a minute and a half with no IR flares (ultimately did not survive): http://www.twitch.tv/xyxyll/b/300723690


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> K/D is all about play style and a little bit about skill. I'm terrible at sniping but am currently trying to get the unlocks for it so my K/D is dropping. If I wanted it to be as high as possible, I'd go metro conquest, equip M249, IRscope, and get K/D of 5 or better all day long.
> The variety is what makes it fun for me. I'm not all about the grind.


To be honest, I find it a but lame those using the IRNV scope on day-light maps.

It is supposed to be a night scope, hopefully they fix that next patch.









I love using the Holographic scope, or none.


----------



## furmark

Kills5 673
Deaths2 591
K/D Ratio2.19
Kill assists1 705
Score/Min445
Quits3%

would be higher but im trying to unlock everything for every gun and there not all as good as the f2000 ;p

working on the p90 atm with support class with squad sprint feels like the old days of rushing in css .


----------



## Thrasher1016

LAWLZ

It sounds like a job whe we talk like this, doesn't it?









My goal is 2/1, but I'm at only 1.7/1 now... I massacred myself last night though; Terrible...

-T


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Just got a "game session on server was removed" error. That's a new one,anyone know what that's about?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Just got a "game session on server was removed" error. That's a new one,anyone know what that's about?


Server shutdown I guess. At least they made it to where its more detailed on what happened. Not just Disconnected()

So anyone recommend a good user.cfg to get the most out of bf3 without messing with visuals? see a lot of ppl using them atm. I'm trying this cfg. Don't reallyy see a differences lol less shuttering...but i cant tell if its the patch or the cfg xD
Quote:


> Render.DrawFps 1
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 62
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0


Have no clue what most of this crap truly does lol. I understand it just not what it effects in bf3.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Just got a "game session on server was removed" error. That's a new one,anyone know what that's about?


Sounds like the server owner/admin might have shut down the server for whatever reason....


----------



## Herophobic

My first serious hardcore game. We were losing 40-50/tickets all the time but in the last few minutes it was veryyyyyyyy close.
Was like 15 vs 20 tickets but we had 4 flags and managed to win


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> K/D is all about play style and a little bit about skill. I'm terrible at sniping but am currently trying to get the unlocks for it so my K/D is dropping. If I wanted it to be as high as possible, I'd go metro conquest, equip M249, IRscope, and get K/D of 5 or better all day long.
> The variety is what makes it fun for me. I'm not all about the grind.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I find it a but lame those using the IRNV scope on day-light maps.
> 
> *It is supposed to be a night scope*, hopefully they fix that next patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love using the Holographic scope, or none.
Click to expand...

If using a legitimately obtained item A gives me an advantage over using item B,C or D why would you use B,C, or D. On some of the smaller close combat type maps I like the kobra or holo or depending on the weapon just iron sights.
Maybe they should just change the name of the IRNV to some type of thermal IR type scope since there are some of those that work in daylight.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If using a legitimately obtained item A gives me an advantage over using item B,C or D why would you use B,C, or D. On some of the smaller close combat type maps I like the kobra or holo or depending on the weapon just iron sights.
> Maybe they should just change the name of the IRNV to some type of thermal IR type scope since there are some of those that work in daylight.


I agree... might as well use it if you got it, It works pretty good. I wasn't using it at first because I didn't like it (I just used the red dot sight). But I kept getting killed and I kept seeing IRNV in everyone's kill cam when I died. So I started using it and it helped me to get a few extra kills.


----------



## Xyxyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> K/D is all about play style and a little bit about skill. I'm terrible at sniping but am currently trying to get the unlocks for it so my K/D is dropping. If I wanted it to be as high as possible, I'd go metro conquest, equip M249, IRscope, and get K/D of 5 or better all day long.
> The variety is what makes it fun for me. I'm not all about the grind.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I find it a but lame those using the IRNV scope on day-light maps.
> 
> *It is supposed to be a night scope*, hopefully they fix that next patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love using the Holographic scope, or none.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If using a legitimately obtained item A gives me an advantage over using item B,C or D why would you use B,C, or D. On some of the smaller close combat type maps I like the kobra or holo or depending on the weapon just iron sights.
> Maybe they should just change the name of the IRNV to some type of thermal IR type scope since there are some of those that work in daylight.
Click to expand...

The IRNV is fun to use on occasion (like the USAS-12 w/ frag rounds), but it is so overpowered that you should feel ashamed if you play with it almost exclusively. There's a good reason it's already been banned from competitive play. It brings an incredible multi-dimensional game down to just one dimension. Lazy and cheap.


----------



## crizthakidd

private message for all the f2000 users


----------



## kcuestag

I only used it once for like 1 round and I then stopped using it, I simply don't like it, and I don't like when people use it either, too much of an advantage even on day light maps.

This scope should only be used at Tehran Highway or Metro.


----------



## T3beatz

I agree with both sides somewhat... but its in the game and everyone who earns it can use it....

when Just about every one on the opposite team is using it and your team is not doing so well...... then they must have an advantage (or your team just sucks). In order to balance things or to give your team a fighting chance you should do what ever you can to keep the tickets, it's not cheating... even though it may feel that way sometimes.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I only used it once for like 1 round and I then stopped using it, I simply don't like it, and I don't like when people use it either, too much of an advantage even on day light maps.
> 
> This scope should only be used at Tehran Highway or Metro.


To each his own I guess. As long as someone isn't hacking I don't care what they use. Op Metro is an explosive spam fest but I do play a match or 2 every day or so for fun. I went on 1 Op Metro server and the admin changed the tickets to 3500 lol. Talk about a long and crazy match. Playing Op Metro with 3500 tickets gave me my fill for a few days. I like Tehran Highway but it seems most servers don't run it much.
I'm picking up Skyrim today and just installed Arkham City last night so I'm glad classes are out til Tuesday.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I only used it once for like 1 round and I then stopped using it, I simply don't like it, and I don't like when people use it either, too much of an advantage even on day light maps.
> 
> This scope should only be used at Tehran Highway or Metro.


Ya it definitely does feel cheap. Instead of actually looking hard to spot someone just a glance through the scope reveals all.. I was using it quite a bit, switched back to red dot yesterday for a while. I really missed the peripheral vision around open sites when using the IRNV.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone has a guide on how to snipe ???


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone has a guide on how to snipe ???


Not a guide but a "fill me in" so to speak.

1. Find areas of high population and visibility OR where objectives are (MCOMs)
2. Find a spot where you can oversee the area of high population BUT also has low visibility of YOU
3. NEVER stay in the same spot for too long (i usually find a few spots to run between so people don't know where i am)
4. Use a bolt action rifle....they are much MUCH more powerful
5. Use suppression specialization (it causes them to flinch much more when you hit them and gives you time to line up a second shot)
6. When you move from place to place, keep your pistol out...generally they will always have the drop on you if you have your sniper out (unless your a beast)
7. Find a scope that fits the distance....you don't want a 10x scope for a spot that is very close by for example

for the most part that's all there really is.
if you are unsure of where the good spots are, you can look them up, but usually good players know where these high pop sniper areas are

good luck and happy sniping


----------



## coolhandluke41

if you don't like IRNV,mortars ,etc on opposite side why don't you counter by wearing OPS vest ,use smoke ,have someone on your team with mortar
and stop bi#ing ,if you get rid of all of that then the game will become one dimensional just like any other FPS game out there








Sounds like there is a lot of sissies- snipers that like to lay in some pile of crap/bush all day long and worry about K/D ratio on your stats
You're All a Bunch of Pansies


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone has a guide on how to snipe ???


pick any other class, and play with that







dont be useless


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Most important part about sniping in BF3 is not scoping for too long. You scope for too long and everyone will see your scope glare. Your best bet is to wait for the team to spot someone, and or look for their fire. Then work on quick target acquisition. If no one is there, unscope and try again. You will have less people shooting at you that way.


----------



## Kreeker

I have a new issue. When I go to join a server, Battlefield 3 seems to startup for a split second (evident by visual themes disabling) and then suddenly closes. I never see the battlefield 3 icon in the taskbar. The Game Manager notification just hangs on "Joining Server....".

Anyone have this issue?

My game was working with the new patch..


----------



## flopper

eyefinity broken.
asked for a refund.
its a so bad I give bf3 the prize of the most annoying game ever.

putting my eyes on swtor and hopefully allows me to have fun again.


----------



## Karlz3r

Just a "FYI" type of a post here.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopper*
> 
> eyefinity broken.
> asked for a refund.


You're returning the other 2 monitors that you don't need?









E: Sorry for double posting. Why isn't there an option to delete my last post?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone has a guide on how to snipe ???
> 
> 
> 
> pick any other class, and play with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be useless
Click to expand...

To be fair you can play *recon* (not sniper, snipers just snipe. Recon (should) do much more.) without being useless. Honestly its best to not snipe unless the other team has good snipers that need to be dealt with by counter sniping or your team is way ahead. If I have sniper rifle as my primary I move about and cap/defend flags with my secondary weapon out. Or equip something besides a sniper rifle if you don't like using a pistol. Recon can set spawn beacons which is also very helpful to your team. If someone is playing recon and being no benefit to the team they're playing recon wrong. You can play objectives just as easily with recon as any other class. You won't be able to take out vehicles (unless you're using stationary weapons) heal teammates or resupply but that doesn't mean there aren't things you can bring to the table to help out the team.


----------



## $ilent

I cant conect to a server at the minute, all my battlelog says is "joining server" its been like this for few mins now, usually only says that for 10 seconds or so.

Anyone else having trouble connecting to a server?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> You're returning the other 2 monitors that you don't need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Sorry for double posting. Why isn't there an option to delete my last post?


Yes there is, right below your post on the left there's a pencil icon to edit it.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Recon is a good class if you know what your doing. They not useless... If we didn't have recon you would still be complaining about mortars or people not spotting for you. Recons spot spam like crazy with the mav's and tugs. As long as your doing something weather is suppressive, recon, or cover fire your still helping your team out. Stop with the useless post telling people recons are useless.. lol. When i see a snipers glare and i know there is a sniper in the area im taking cover and finding a way to take him out which distracts everyone which in turn helps the team with pushing you back. So


----------



## Maxxa

I saw a guy firing his gun while reloading is that a hack or is it just a graphics glitch in the kill cam?

I asked in team chat and was met with one of the douchier comments I have gotten in BF so far "it is if it makes you feel batter" then my game crashed and I was meh not a big deal since that server seemed to be cheats /on anyway. I need a better way to get the names of suspected hackers... usually not enough time right after they kill you, is there a kill log command?


----------



## Karlz3r

I'd say recons are far from useless. Long range headshot-kills give you around 300 score per pop. As long as you can shoot and stay mobile at strategic positions, it's pretty fun.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I saw a guy firing his gun while reloading is that a hack or is it just a graphics glitch in the kill cam?
> I asked in team chat and was met with one of the douchier comments I have gotten in BF so far "it is if it makes you feel batter" then my game crashed and I was meh not a big deal since that server seemed to be cheats /on anyway. I need a better way to get the names of suspected hackers... usually not enough time right after they kill you, is there a kill log command?


ive seen the reloading thing manytimes, i think its a glitch


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> ive seen the reloading thing manytimes, i think its a glitch


I can confirm this happening as well. It's not a glitch. It's just DICE's way to bringing realism in the game.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To be fair you can play *recon* (not sniper, snipers just snipe. Recon (should) do much more.) without being useless. Honestly its best to not snipe unless the other team has good snipers that need to be dealt with by counter sniping or your team is way ahead. If I have sniper rifle as my primary I move about and cap/defend flags with my secondary weapon out. Or equip something besides a sniper rifle if you don't like using a pistol. Recon can set spawn beacons which is also very helpful to your team. If someone is playing recon and being no benefit to the team they're playing recon wrong. You can play objectives just as easily with recon as any other class. You won't be able to take out vehicles (unless you're using stationary weapons) heal teammates or resupply but that doesn't mean there aren't things you can bring to the table to help out the team.


i know dude, but he asked how to snipe, not how to play recon








i often pick recon and some all-class weapon, motion sensor is often very useful, but spawn beacon is just meh :/

btw applied to join ocn.net platoon, 424 is founder (guess its lune), plx accept?

edit: ty


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I cant conect to a server at the minute, all my battlelog says is "joining server" its been like this for few mins now, usually only says that for 10 seconds or so.
> Anyone else having trouble connecting to a server?


I'm having the exact same problem.


----------



## MacG32

ATI 11.11A Performance Drivers are out


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A higher skill level will put you on a team with lower skill level players to balance it out. Hence this makes it harder for you to win, which has its upsides and downsides.


I guess that's why I always join a game on the losing side. Trying to balance it out. bah.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I guess that's why I always join a game on the losing side. Trying to balance it out. bah.


If it truely is like that, lame.

And hey, if that is you in the avatar in real life, you can balance a team with me


----------



## Invidiafanboy

To Fr0sty:
This is some of my take on a few tips.

1. Use the SV98 with iron sights at first.(this allows you to "snipe" without the scope glare.)
2. Kill enough people to get the straight pull bolt.(allows multiple shots without having to pull away from scope)
3. Kill enough people to get the 4x PSO scope.(no scope glare).-- I run the 4X PSO, straight pull, and the Glock pistol with laser(good to use for hipfire)
4. Don't kill more then 2-3 people from the same spot. MOVE AROUND.
5. Make sure when you find a spot to hide that you minimize the ways a player can flank you.(Sometimes I will play with a buddy that will use support and place a claymore on one side of me and then watch the other)
6. Place spawn beacons close to targets. INSIDE SOMETHING IF ALL POSSIBLE SO A PLAYER DOESN'T HAVE TO PARA DOWN.


----------



## Lune

Love how my monitor enters power saving mode for no reason... game keeps running and I can hear everything........ hard reset needed. Hate this game... only happens in this damn game


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I cant conect to a server at the minute, all my battlelog says is "joining server" its been like this for few mins now, usually only says that for 10 seconds or so.
> Anyone else having trouble connecting to a server?


To anyone else having this issue, I have found the solution. After reinstalling and having the same issue, I discovered that PB was out of date. Unfortunately, DICE decided to not add the game mysteriously closing due to PB as an error alert.

Go here, and download the updater for windows. Add BF3 as a game, and update. Done.

*edit* Seems as though I was premature in my assessment. I disabled uPnP, and it seems to be working "flawlessly" now.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Love how my monitor enters power saving mode for no reason... game keeps running and I can hear everything........ hard reset needed. Hate this game... only happens in this damn game










I thought it was just me!

I have the same problem! Both my monitors go into power saver mode, and sometimes they alternate, one turns on and one turns off. (Even when they're on it's still black)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Im using the G36C right now. I went Scar>>>A-91>>>G36C
> I cant really give feedback on the G36 just yet (about 30 mins usage so far)
> A-91, even though I put in about an hour, still not enough time. I pretty much abused the Scar (9 hours) haha.
> I hear the M4/M4A1 is good. I havent used those guns much at all. I have an hour into M4A1, but that was like the first couple days of release date. Havent touched it since.


Since they nurfed the SCAR, I don't use it anymore. They nurfed damage and distance on it which was too much IMO. It already had very low bullet speed, high recoil, high spread, low rate of fire and low ammo count. Now the gun has zero positive attributes and is worthless. Good game whiners out there!

I don't know why people like the A-91 and G36C so much. I kinda find them average. I currently roll with the M4A1. It has one of the highest rate of fires of the engineer guns and also the highest bullet speed. All the non-SCAR engineer guns produce the same damage, bullet spread and recoil so it is a wash between the rest. Rate of fire and bullet speed are really the only factors that differentiate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To be honest, I find it a but lame those using the IRNV scope on day-light maps.
> It is supposed to be a night scope, hopefully they fix that next patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love using the Holographic scope, or none.


Last night I played a 64-player game in Caspian (daylight) map and virtually everyone on the opposing team was using the IRNV. God it was annoying. When they finally nurf that stupid thing it is going to be hilarious seeing how bad all these bad players are without it. No more cheese crutch to rely on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> If it truely is like that, lame.
> And hey, if that is you in the avatar in real life, you can balance a team with me


Would be pretty funny if a girl that good looking played BF3.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> If it truely is like that, lame.
> And hey, if that is you in the avatar in real life, you can balance a team with me


LOL...


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was just me!
> I have the same problem! Both my monitors go into power saver mode, and sometimes they alternate, one turns on and one turns off. (Even when they're on it's still black)


Have you found any fix? : / I reset my CPU back to stock... running good so far. As far as I know.. this happens when your CPU doesn't work with the card (aka crashes) and then the card tells the monitor to shut off. Funny thing is.. I've been using this overclock for a long time now.. never had any problems in any game, including BF3 Alpha and BETA. New patches are truly amazing... not.

When you get the power saving mode thing, do you have to do a hard reset?


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Have you found any fix? : / I reset my CPU back to stock... running good so far. As far as I know.. this happens when your CPU doesn't work with the card (aka crashes) and then the card tells the monitor to shut off. Funny thing is.. I've been using this overclock for a long time now.. never had any problems in any game, including BF3 Alpha and BETA. New patches are truly amazing... not.
> When you get the power saving mode thing, do you have to do a hard reset?


Nope, no fix. :/

I've been using this overclock on mine for a long time too, it's even folding stable (that's saying something).

Most of the time I have to do a hard reset, sometimes it recovers.


----------



## BacsiLove

Anyone else finding the stinger to be completely useless?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Since they nurfed the SCAR, I don't use it anymore. They nurfed damage and distance on it which was too much IMO. It already had very low bullet speed, high recoil, high spread, low rate of fire and low ammo count. Now the gun has zero positive attributes and is worthless. Good game whiners out there!
> 
> I don't know why people like the A-91 and G36C so much. I kinda find them average. I currently roll with the M4A1. It has one of the highest rate of fires of the engineer guns and also the highest bullet speed. All the non-SCAR engineer guns produce the same damage, bullet spread and recoil so it is a wash between the rest. Rate of fire and bullet speed are really the only factors that differentiate.


Im kinda liking the G36C. Doesnt have the same power as Scar pre-patch, but much better accuracy from mid to long. I actually havent touched the Scar in 2 weeks. Mainly because ive been playing Assault and practicing tank skills.

I havent tried out the new Scar yet and I dont think I want to anymore. I agree with everything you said about it.

i def have to try the M4 again. I remember during beta and the first couple hours of release I hated it because the iron sights suck so bad.

I think the F2000 is the king of all guns right now. I get mowed down like grass. Its crazy. Its my next unlock for assault so cant wait.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I saw a guy firing his gun while reloading is that a hack or is it just a graphics glitch in the kill cam?
> 
> I asked in team chat and was met with one of the douchier comments I have gotten in BF so far "it is if it makes you feel batter" then my game crashed and I was meh not a big deal since that server seemed to be cheats /on anyway. I need a better way to get the names of suspected hackers... usually not enough time right after they kill you, is there a kill log command?


I've seen what you're talking about on killcam. Guy just keeps firing while he is also reloading. I'd say its just a graphical glitch.


----------



## labbu63

I have been having the stupidest glitch ever. When i join a MP server stupid battlelog loads up SP....


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Anyone else finding the stinger to be completely useless?


Agreed, its very situational. Most of the time you need a rocket just to make him use the flares, if he is still close enough, you can lock and take him down, but most of the time, helicopters just flay away from the area until they recharge flares. Lets not mention its use against jets.

DICE; bring back the AT4 rocket launcher from bad company 2 please!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> I have been having the stupidest glitch ever. When i join a MP server stupid battlelog loads up SP....


I've had that since release. I click on the "join server" button and it loads the campaign. It has only happened maybe 5-10 times since release day to me but it sucks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> pick any other class, and play with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be useless


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Anyone else finding the stinger to be completely useless?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've seen what you're talking about on killcam. Guy just keeps firing while he is also reloading. I'd say its just a graphical glitch.


i hope so .. because i've only seen that glitch on one gun in particular

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> pick any other class, and play with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont be useless


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> Anyone else finding the stinger to be completely useless?


i only use them on aircraft that are allready pursued by a teamates aircraft so the chances of a kill or kill assist go up

otherwise they are useless at anything besides very low alltitude engagement

@everyone who recomended me some tips for recon ty

finally unlocked the sv98 + supression specialisation .. but i can't get my scope to remain fixed ... is there a way to make the aiming focus ???


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> I have been having the stupidest glitch ever. When i join a MP server stupid battlelog loads up SP....


i had that before. Was weird lol. oh battlelog.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Agreed, its very situational. Most of the time you need a rocket just to make him use the flares, if he is still close enough, you can lock and take him down, but most of the time, helicopters just flay away from the area until they recharge flares. Lets not mention its use against jets.
> DICE; bring back the AT4 rocket launcher from bad company 2 please!


I want the at4 rocket too put that rocket in real life is a one time use. They might bright it back i guess we will have to see.


----------



## james8

F2000 is like the most OP gun ingame right now. can't wait until i get it


----------



## redalert

The Scar was fine should of never touched it. I really like the AS VAL I wish it had a 30 clip, anyone know why battlelog says 30 but its only 20 in game?


----------



## jellis142

Re-installed BF3, updated PunkBuster, still getting kicked for "No Packet Flow". Sorry, but I'm playing L4D for the foreseeable future







At least it works without jumping through a minefield.


----------



## Live_free

Is no one else getting the "An error was reported from the EA online" glitch? I cannot solve it. Can't play.


----------



## Varrkarus

Am I the only person not having any issues with this patch?


----------



## rainBOY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Am I the only person not having any issues with this patch?


shhh.....don't jinx it


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone getting a huge amount of lag to the point where your stuck in place? It crashes 10x more than it did before on me now, and i'm getting strange lag problems that haven't come up before.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Just a "FYI" type of a post here.


If it's not fixed yet, I'd jump out to avast forums and notify them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> F2000 is like the most OP gun ingame right now. can't wait until i get it


I had the same thinking. Then I unlocked it and found it sucked for my needs.


----------



## Blackops_2

Just had another crash for the umpteenth time tonight. I was freaking 23 and 7 and then i get stuck in one place then get killed then i get disconnected from EA online. I just don't understand.


----------



## naizarak

love how they nerfed the scar, one of the few guns that actually takes skill to use, and didn't touch mortars, IRNV, or the lmg's.


----------



## StarDestroyer

anyone know why the middle mouse button on my logitech can't be used in BF3

of all the foolish things not to work, its not as if logitech is an UNKNOWN brand


----------



## EVILNOK

Has anyone tried to take down a chopper with the IGLA or Stinger since the patch? I just played a match where I hit a chopper 3 times in a row with the IGLA. The guy didn't even use flares once. It was 1 shot after another as fast as I could reload and the guy flew off and repaired. Same match a guy in the huey was trying to cap a flag and hovering low beside the flag. I walked right under the chopper and hit it with an RPG. No sway like he had been hit or anything. It was like a butterfly flew into him.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> F2000 is like the most OP gun ingame right now. can't wait until i get it


It's not... trust me... I have lots of kills with it, but that's because its pretty steady when shooting (less kick), but it can take lots of rounds to kill someone, unless you go for the head. Don't get me wrong it's a good gun but its not OP.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Has anyone tried to take down a chopper with the IGLA or Stinger since the patch? I just played a match where I hit a chopper 3 times in a row with the IGLA. The guy didn't even use flares once. It was 1 shot after another as fast as I could reload and the guy flew off and repaired. Same match a guy in the huey was trying to cap a flag and hovering low beside the flag. I walked right under the chopper and hit it with an RPG. No sway like he had been hit or anything. It was like a butterfly flew into him.


the transport heli should be able to take 1 hit and still survive without being disabled IIRC (1 SA18/Stinger woudl only drop me to 55%)

on the other hand; me and my friend have been pretty beast in the attack helis while using skype to communicate
I would have the extinguisher on my loadout and he would have flares to decoy missiles.
Might get some gameplay vids of us playing later


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> i had that before. Was weird lol. oh battlelog.
> I want the at4 rocket too put that rocket in real life is a one time use. They might bright it back i guess we will have to see.


if they implemented the AT4, i dont think they would inlcude only one missile with it just for realism purposes.
How can a guy carry an RPG and 6 rockets for it and still be able to run? or even worse, how can the support carry an ammo box capable of replenishing several engineers?

i could see them giving you only 2 rockets, 4 if you carry the "more explosives" perk.

anyhow, i want it back!


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> the transport heli should be able to take 1 hit and still survive without being disabled IIRC (1 SA18/Stinger woudl only drop me to 55%)
> on the other hand; me and my friend have been pretty beast in the attack helis while using skype to communicate
> I would have the extinguisher on my loadout and he would have flares to decoy missiles.
> Might get some gameplay vids of us playing later


Transport helis can be unstoppable with a good team. Pilot + 1 gunner + engineer repairing. Literally impossible to shoot down unless you have mobile AA + 2/3 guys with stingers.

Attack helis seem underpowered though, especially against mobile AA campers. Forced to fly low and usually end up crashing into the invisible poles lol.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Just had another crash for the umpteenth time tonight. I was freaking 23 and 7 and then i get stuck in one place then get killed then i get disconnected from EA online. I just don't understand.


To me it seems like there's something wrong with your connection, or how EA servers handle your connection.


----------



## StarDestroyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> Is no one else getting the "An error was reported from the EA online" glitch? I cannot solve it. Can't play.


I've had that a few times when trying to join a game

or something similar like the connection to ea was lost


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Scar was fine should of never touched it. I really like the AS VAL I wish it had a 30 clip, anyone know why battlelog says 30 but its only 20 in game?


Because DICE screws up stuff like this all the time and doesn't fix it. The AS VAL is suppose to have a 30-round clip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Has anyone tried to take down a chopper with the IGLA or Stinger since the patch? I just played a match where I hit a chopper 3 times in a row with the IGLA. The guy didn't even use flares once. It was 1 shot after another as fast as I could reload and the guy flew off and repaired. Same match a guy in the huey was trying to cap a flag and hovering low beside the flag. I walked right under the chopper and hit it with an RPG. No sway like he had been hit or anything. It was like a butterfly flew into him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Transport helis can be unstoppable with a good team. Pilot + 1 gunner + engineer repairing. Literally impossible to shoot down unless you have mobile AA + 2/3 guys with stingers.
> Attack helis seem underpowered though, especially against mobile AA campers. Forced to fly low and usually end up crashing into the invisible poles lol.


DICE are a bunch of morons. One of them must seriously like attack helicopters to buff something that was already very powerful. It takes two direct tank rounds to disable a freaking helicopter? The same helicopter that can kill a tank in like 2 seconds. This plus MANPAD nurf is just ridiculous. Every server I go to there is some dude in a freaking near invulnerable own-mobile flying around that thinks he's good.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Transport helis can be unstoppable with a good team. Pilot + 1 gunner + engineer repairing. Literally impossible to shoot down unless you have mobile AA + 2/3 guys with stingers.
> Attack helis seem underpowered though, especially against mobile AA campers. Forced to fly low and usually *end up crashing into the invisible poles lo*l.


that is so true
they're also like indestructible; i can't say how many times i've flipped my heli because of those light posts


----------



## jellis142

Ok, I don't want to hijack this thread, but given it would probably be merged with this one, I'll ask it here.

I have updated PunkBuster to the latest version for BF3, on a previous install after the patch, and a new re-install. I recently experienced a router failure, and purchased a Linksys E1200 (excellent deal at Wally World). Everything is fantastic. Snappier, no loss of signal around the house, won't bog down under the pressure of six wireless connections simultaneously. Now, I get kicked for "No Packet Flow" every single time I'm done loading a level. Sorry if this has been mentioned before by me, but now I'm actually trying to get to the bottom of this. Does anybody know if there are certain settings restricting me? Anything you suggest, I'll try (short of a Windows re-install).

And yes, for the last time, PunkBuster is fully updated to v2.279|S1386. I have attempted to update twice so far. My curiosity is getting the best of me. Thank you in advance


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Love how my monitor enters power saving mode for no reason... game keeps running and I can hear everything........ hard reset needed. Hate this game... only happens in this damn game


i get that too, well, or something similiar, its like my gpu stop sending any signal, so monitor turns off, then turns back on, i dont have to restart, but bf3 is black screen (i can hear sounds) so i just have to shut down the game and run it again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally unlocked the sv98 + supression specialisation .. but i can't get my scope to remain fixed ... is there a way to make the aiming focus ???


bipod or hold shift


----------



## flipd

I've been searching through OCN and all over the web for solutions to my crashing problems, most likely related to the GPU. Here are two of the lovely crashes I've been getting for a while in addition to the random disconnects from server:



















Hardware on sig, running on Windows 7 x64. I tried many things including, but not limited to:

-Installing latest ATI drivers after using Driver Sweeper
-Reinstalling latest ATI drivers after using Driver Sweeper
-Reinstalling Origin, Battlefield 3, and PunkBuster
-Turning off most of my programs running in the background
-Playing on lowest settings, no AA, no AF
-Increasing GPU fan speed
-Running DirectX Updater
-Reseating GPU and RAM
-Removing and replugging SSD and HD
-Removing rig from the outlet overnight
-Increasing my VCore
-Resetting my OC back to stock
-OCing my GPU
-Increasing page file to 1.5x RAM on SSD
-Killing the page file
-Letting Windows set the page file
-Running DxDiag
-Running my antivirus and Malwarebytes to check for unwanted stuff
-Turning off my antivirus and firewall
-Unplugging all extra devices from USB ports
-Playing on windowed mode (native 1920x1080)

Only other 'common' fixes I haven't done are to reseat the CPU, reinstall Windows 7, or move the Origin + BF3 install into my SSD (OS drive). I doubt any of these three would solve the problem.

So yeah... any thoughts?


----------



## excelerater

just starting to get the hang of BF3.....Buddy and myself squad up,if your not in a squad with a mic and ears your missing out
BIG maps (MW3 missed this boat) big planes and tanks.......Like it alot now...look for me,im hiding in the rocks!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

yes, for some reason people that havent played bf3 dont get it. Its a bit of a learning curve. To fully enjoy BFs you need to squad up and work together.


----------



## navit

I am a little late to the new update. Is there a trick to get it to update?????
It doesnt seem to be doing it on its own through the updater.


----------



## IndicaNights

restart origin


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> restart origin


Yea I have tried that


----------



## DBEAU

Pings aren't showing up at all today and I'm rubber-banding all over.


----------



## navit

ok this new patch is just not working, wont install and not sure what to do.... any thoughts???


----------



## Addictedtokaos

what do you mean it wont install. It wont start or errors during install or hangs??? details... screenshots.

Ive read ppl had to restart origin 2-3 times to get the patch to come down.


----------



## james8

is it just me or are the server ping not showing at all lately? i mean it worked for like the 2nd week and it's been all -- ever since.


----------



## DBEAU

Does sitting in a server without enough people to start, waiting for more people effect your score per minute?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> DICE are a bunch of morons. One of them must seriously like attack helicopters to buff something that was already very powerful. It takes two direct tank rounds to disable a freaking helicopter? The same helicopter that can kill a tank in like 2 seconds. This plus MANPAD nurf is just ridiculous. Every server I go to there is some dude in a freaking near invulnerable own-mobile flying around that thinks he's good.


If they liked attack choppers, wouldn't they at least make it so they don't stall when you roll more than 45 degrees? BF3 choppers are horrible compared to BF2 choppers. The Havoc is even worse. It's not even remotely maneuverable as the Viper; the rudder doesn't work when you roll. It's not like BF2 choppers were even close to the maximum maneuverability of a real Apache either. So what gives? Why gimp choppers in BF3?

With this new patch, choppers flip upside down even more easily to jet cannons. Some noob jet pilot comes strafing your helo, only doing 15 or so damage, yet somehow causes the chopper to flip upside down and for some ridiculous decision by DICE, makes it stall leading to a crash...

Flares still don't work when missiles are fired within 100M and TV Missiles still kill your own chopper 1 out of 10 times they're fired. When they're not suiciding your own chopper, they bounce off enemy air vehicles or often do 0 damage to tanks. And when they're not doing either of those things, they tend to cause the helo to get knocked around and shoot up into the sky even though you were aimed down at the ground. You also can't hear enemy locks when you're in the middle of guiding the missile. You often get stuck in the tv static unable to swap back to the chaingun for 3 or more seconds after the missile has detonated or gone out of range. Choppers need a ton of work...

MANPADs do 45% damage instead of 50%. They're still as deadly and annoying as ever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> I've been searching through OCN and all over the web for solutions to my crashing problems, most likely related to the GPU. Here are two of the lovely crashes I've been getting for a while in addition to the random disconnects from server:


Disable Windows Aero and you can recover over 500MB of VRAM. I'm assuming your card is 1gig? BF3 needs that whole gig.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> ok this new patch is just not working, wont install and not sure what to do.... any thoughts???


i had it too. seem to download it in the background.
If you can play online then your patch installed


----------



## kcuestag

Something I noticed after the patch is that in places with too much smoke (Like tank fights) there are huge fps drops when HBAO is enabled, this did not happen prior to the patch.









A fix for now is to lower it to SSAO.


----------



## Karlz3r

What do you guys think which is better: DAO-12 or USAS-12 and why?


----------



## navit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> what do you mean it wont install. It wont start or errors during install or hangs??? details... screenshots.
> Ive read ppl had to restart origin 2-3 times to get the patch to come down.




It wont do anything, here is a screenshot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> i had it too. seem to download it in the background.
> If you can play online then your patch installed


I cant play at all.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Disable Windows Aero and you can recover over 500MB of VRAM. I'm assuming your card is 1gig? BF3 need that whole gig.


500MB of VRAM used by AERO? Where did you get that from? It uses about 200MB, 300MB at most.









At least on my case and everyone I asked.









But yes, I also recommend disabling AERO for this game even if you have +1.5GB of VRAM.


----------



## CallsignVega

Anyone still getting BF3.exe crashes? I don't get them on startup anymore, just when playing for a while.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 500MB of VRAM used by AERO? Where did you get that from? It uses about 200MB, 300MB at most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least on my case and everyone I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I also recommend disabling AERO for this game even if you have +1.5GB of VRAM.


how do you disable aero? even tho i have 2gb of vram lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Remember the "better error messages" from the Nov 22 patch? Is this "better"?


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you disable aero? even tho i have 2gb of vram lol


Find the BF3.exe, right click and go to Troubleshoot Compatibility -> Troubleshoot program. Check "The program opens but doesn't display correctly" and hit Next. Check "Window transparency isn't displayed properly." Windows 7 should disable aero, and you can test run bf3

FYI you don't need to to this, I run it fine with aero


----------



## james8

^heard that a few programs will not run correctly without aero. but i can't name any.
also i can run bf3 on high with medium textures perfectly fine with 768 MB GDDR5


----------



## Karlz3r

So I just unlocked IRNV and long range bullets for my DAO-12. This thing is a beast. It's like shooting from a BMP.

Can't kill enemies at point blank or you'll also die!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Disable Windows Aero and you can recover over 500MB of VRAM. I'm assuming your card is 1gig? BF3 need that whole gig.
> 
> 
> 
> 500MB of VRAM used by AERO? Where did you get that from? It uses about 200MB, 300MB at most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least on my case and everyone I asked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, I also recommend disabling AERO for this game even if you have +1.5GB of VRAM.
Click to expand...

I've watched AB memory usage and saw 500ish VRAM get freed by killing Aero before. It's not always 500 though. Other apps running contributed to it being that big.
As an aside, Crysis 2 maxed out used over 1900VRAM with Aero turned off @ 1080P before. BF3 seems to use around 1G; sometimes less, sometimes a couple hundred more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you disable aero? even tho i have 2gb of vram lol


Make two .bat scripts(use notepad) and put them in the windows program menu(right click "All programs" > "Open all users"):

kill_aero.bat: net stop uxsms
aero.bat: net start uxsms

Press windows key and type "ae".


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I've watched AB memory usage and saw 500ish VRAM get freed by killing Aero before. It's not always 500 though. Other apps running contributed to it being that big.
> As an aside, Crysis 2 maxed out used over 1900VRAM with Aero turned off @ 1080P before. BF3 seems to use around 1G; sometimes less, sometimes a couple hundred more.
> Make two .bat scripts(use notepad) and put them in the windows program menu(right click "All programs" > "Open all users"):
> kill_aero.bat: net stop uxsms
> aero.bat: net start uxsms
> Press windows key and type "ae".


With AMD cards you have to divide the vram usage by 2. So it was probably using 250MB.









By the way, you don't have to do such a complicated thing to disable AERO in BF3.

Simply go into

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3

Right click on BF3.exe and go to Properties > Compatibility > Click the box "Disable desktop composition". Apply and OK.

Now AERO will automatically disable when you enter BF3, and it will turn back on once you close it (Sometimes it won't turn back ON until you close Origin and battlelog browser.







)


----------



## Karlz3r

Here's my little introduction to the DAO-12 for those who haven't used it yet!


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> I've been searching through OCN and all over the web for solutions to my crashing problems, most likely related to the GPU. Here are two of the lovely crashes I've been getting for a while in addition to the random disconnects from server:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardware on sig, running on Windows 7 x64. I tried many things including, but not limited to:
> -Installing latest ATI drivers after using Driver Sweeper
> -Reinstalling latest ATI drivers after using Driver Sweeper
> -Reinstalling Origin, Battlefield 3, and PunkBuster
> -Turning off most of my programs running in the background
> -Playing on lowest settings, no AA, no AF
> -Increasing GPU fan speed
> -Running DirectX Updater
> -Reseating GPU and RAM
> -Removing and replugging SSD and HD
> -Removing rig from the outlet overnight
> -Increasing my VCore
> -Resetting my OC back to stock
> -OCing my GPU
> -Increasing page file to 1.5x RAM on SSD
> -Killing the page file
> -Letting Windows set the page file
> -Running DxDiag
> -Running my antivirus and Malwarebytes to check for unwanted stuff
> -Turning off my antivirus and firewall
> -Unplugging all extra devices from USB ports
> -Playing on windowed mode (native 1920x1080)
> Only other 'common' fixes I haven't done are to reseat the CPU, reinstall Windows 7, or move the Origin + BF3 install into my SSD (OS drive). I doubt any of these three would solve the problem.
> So yeah... any thoughts?


Reinstall OS bro, after all you did... this will fix it 99%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Anyone still getting BF3.exe crashes? I don't get them on startup anymore, just when playing for a while.


I still get them only on start up
it's been weeks since I've got one in the middle of a game.


----------



## crizthakidd

what class and level is that DAO


----------



## MacG32

Ultimate Battlefield 3 fixes guide (read carefully) Stickied on EA's UK BF3 Forum.








Hope it helps.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> what class and level is that DAO


It unlocks at lvl 38 and it's for all classes. I'm using it as a recon, so I could unlock the snipers.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> With AMD cards you have to divide the vram usage by 2. So it was probably using 250MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you don't have to do such a complicated thing to disable AERO in BF3.
> Simply go into
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3
> Right click on BF3.exe and go to Properties > Compatibility > Click the box "Disable desktop composition". Apply and OK.
> Now AERO will automatically disable when you enter BF3, and it will turn back on once you close it (Sometimes it won't turn back ON until you close Origin and battlelog browser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah I know, that was when I only had one card. 1900 something total. I was shocked. I only have two btw, not four.

I didn't know making a bat script was hard though. Aero not turning on because of bugs like Origin and VNC are another reason to use this. It takes a second to enable/disable it.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm in a dilemma. Should I buy a Dell U2711 (IPS @ 2560x1440) for Christmas, or should I save that money for a pair of GTX680's (after selling my 580's when they come out)?

I don't know what to do, I can't do both for sure (sadly







), so I must choose between those two options.


----------



## Genzel

Was working fine before patch. I can't play a full game without getting a server disconnect. Game's back on the shelf until next patch.


----------



## gtarmanrob

im having no issues at all, playing for several hours straight, all graphics maxed on ultra with AA enabled, runs perfect...

im seriously enjoying this game, it has a steep learning curve though. i only play on HC servers though.

my main issue is team killing, and spawn raping. last night this bloke was flying his jet over our spawn, shooting the planes on the airfield as they took off and the rest. imo that needs to be out of bounds, its not fair. that sounds whiney but its true, most servers dont allow spawn raping on foot so there should be no difference.

i went all bastard mode and said fine, if you're gonna do that. im swapping teams. then im camping near our jets and TK'ing you every time you go to grab that jet. hopefully to make the spawn raper leave the server.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> im having no issues at all, playing for several hours straight, all graphics maxed on ultra with AA enabled, runs perfect...
> im seriously enjoying this game, it has a steep learning curve though. i only play on HC servers though.
> my main issue is team killing, and spawn raping. last night this bloke was flying his jet over our spawn, shooting the planes on the airfield as they took off and the rest. imo that needs to be out of bounds, its not fair. that sounds whiney but its true, most servers dont allow spawn raping on foot so there should be no difference.
> i went all bastard mode and said fine, if you're gonna do that. im swapping teams. then im camping near our jets and TK'ing you every time you go to grab that jet. hopefully to make the spawn raper leave the server.


If someone's spawn raping you on Caspian or any of the jet maps, you've got way too many snipers on your team. You've got a Phalanx and MANPADs for every engineer to make him run for the hills. Or get in the mobile AA and mow him down. Those things eat jets for breakfast. Hopefully you play with some people who work together in a squad.


----------



## l337sft

this fixed the crashes for me. start>accessories> right click the command prompt and run as administrator and type bcdedit set increaseuserva 2500 and hit enter, then restart. viola!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> this fixed the crashes for me. start>accessories> right click the command prompt and run as administrator and type bcdedit set increaseuserva 2500 and hit enter, then restart. viola!


That bcdedit memory edit doesn't apply to 64 bit systems, FYI. That's just to change how much memory is allocated to the kernel and programs for 32-bit systems which by default is split evenly half and half (2GB kernel, 2GB Programs).


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> 
> It wont do anything, here is a screenshot
> I cant play at all.


That's a pic of Battlelog, not Origin. Close Battlelog. Close Origin. Restart Origin

This:




Should get a download happening when you reopen Origin.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm in a dilemma. Should I buy a Dell U2711 (IPS @ 2560x1440) for Christmas, or should I save that money for a pair of GTX680's (after selling my 580's when they come out)?
> I don't know what to do, I can't do both for sure (sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I must choose between those two options.


Why not two 7970? . Will be cheaper than the 680 (being near them) and certainly gives you the extra money to change monitor. Or you spent permanently green side?

Language translation by google XD.


----------



## jellis142

Well I just realized I purchased BF3 Limited Edition, but in my games library, it's not the LE  And get the U2711.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah I know, that was when I only had one card. 1900 something total. I was shocked. I only have two btw, not four.
> I didn't know making a bat script was hard though. Aero not turning on because of bugs like Origin and VNC are another reason to use this. It takes a second to enable/disable it.


there's an easier way to do this. Navigate to the BF3 install and choose properties, then compatibility options for bf3.exe. Check the "Disable Desktop composition" box. aero is automatically stopped when the game is launched and restarts after you leave


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm in a dilemma. Should I buy a Dell U2711 (IPS @ 2560x1440) for Christmas, or should I save that money for a pair of GTX680's (after selling my 580's when they come out)?
> I don't know what to do, I can't do both for sure (sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I must choose between those two options.


The former. You mustn't know how awesome those monitors are if you are asking...


----------



## jonespwns

Ever since the patch my game wont even load... single player or multiplayer.


----------



## Qu1ckset

any1 want to add my to origin or com center? qu1ckset


----------



## Citra

Anyone using 266.58 drivers? I can't render the floor properly, like it's just not there.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> there's an easier way to do this. Navigate to the BF3 install and choose properties, then compatibility options for bf3.exe. Check the "Disable Desktop composition" box. aero is automatically stopped when the game is launched and restarts after you leave


As kcuestag mentioned, it won't always start again unless you kill Origin. Other apps have trouble with Aero such as VNC as well. I find the one second it takes to kill/start aero quite easy personally.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> Anyone using 266.58 drivers? I can't render the floor properly, like it's just not there.


They brought out BF3 specific new Nvidia drivers which may or may not fix that for you..... or are you folding and newer drivers mess that up....?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> They brought out BF3 specific new Nvidia drivers which may or may not fix that for you..... or are you folding and newer drivers mess that up....?


The new 285.62 drivers give me serious Bsod which started randomly yesterday. I can't use them.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> The former. You mustn't know how awesome those monitors are if you are asking...


definitely the monitor of course. but once you go to 2560, say good bye to maxing games with any single-GPU solutions


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> The new 285.62 drivers give me serious Bsod which started randomly yesterday. I can't use them.


I'm using the 285.79 beta drivers. Again, that may not help. Missing textures......


----------



## rubicsphere

This game is soooo CPU dependent. I was having stuttering issues with my 2500k at 4.1Ghz. Now with this 3930k at stock it is smoothness like buttery spread on a hot piece of toast! Amazing!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i get that too, well, or something similiar, its like my gpu stop sending any signal, so monitor turns off, then turns back on, i dont have to restart, but bf3 is black screen (i can hear sounds) so i just have to shut down the game and run it again
> bipod or hold shift


thanks


----------



## jonespwns

you stuttered...? I have the i5 and never had any problems.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonespwns*
> 
> you stuttered...? I have the i5 and never had any problems.


Yea on some 64 player matches when I would get into some intense action and I've seen the CPU usage on the 2500k at 80% on those matches. Now I havent seen anything more than 27%!!!!! This CPU is incredible

You also only have 2 GTX 280's. It takes a lot more CPU power to push 2 6970's with everything totally maxed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> It unlocks at lvl 38 and it's for all classes. I'm using it as a recon, so I could unlock the snipers.


can't wait to be there so i could take revenge on alot of noob tubers on metro conquest


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> Yea on some 64 player matches when I would get into some intense action and I've seen the CPU usage on the 2500k at 80% on those matches. Now I havent seen anything more than 27%!!!!! This CPU is incredible
> You also only have 2 GTX 280's. It takes a lot more CPU power to push 2 6970's with everything totally maxed.


27% lol. Turn off hyperthreading and see the real usage.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> To me it seems like there's something wrong with your connection, or how EA servers handle your connection.


I think it's definitely EA. Also i haven't been able to change maps anymore. When it changes map i get a black screen and nothing happens. So i end up ctrl+alt+del and ending it.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> When it changes map i get a black screen and nothing happens. So i end up ctrl+alt+del and ending it.


Happens to me all the time, extremely annoying.

E: Anyone know why my avatar here is stretched out, but shows up fine in my profile?


----------



## Blackops_2

Just tried playing and i'm getting lagged out. I literally can't change rounds without crashing. This sucks it's now unplayable. Luckily this is on my backup rig.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 27% lol. Turn off hyperthreading and see the real usage.


this. hyperthreading decrease game performance slightly and greatly hinders your overclocking margin.
also, with my 2500K at stock running the game at high i've only seen max 73% usage by bf3.exe


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 27% lol. Turn off hyperthreading and see the real usage.


The 2500 series don't have hyperthreading. Four cores, four threads.
The 2600 series does, four cores, eight threads.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> This game is soooo CPU dependent. I was having stuttering issues with my 2500k at 4.1Ghz. Now with this 3930k at stock it is smoothness like buttery spread on a hot piece of toast! Amazing!


3930k O_O How much did that thing run you?


----------



## naizarak

this game is more dependent on the CPU than the GPU in multiplayer.


----------



## Mebby

Its unplayable with 2gb of RAM.







Had to send my 4Gb set back because it was faulty.


----------



## StarDestroyer

freaking stupid BF3 crashes %50 of the time at game launch since the patch


----------



## frankth3frizz

No crashes on stable servers. I think most of my disconnects are server side. Really crappy servers that drop people 15 at a time are annoying.


----------



## Blackops_2

One thing is apparent unfinished game is unfinished.


----------



## tout

Since the patch I can't even get in game... it sits at loading level indefinitely. Back to Bad Company 2 for a while, I guess.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Ive sorta hit a wall with BF3. Im finding myself not playing as much these last two weeks. Its been officially a month into release and I may be starting to lose interest. Almost 39 hours put into the game.

And its not the game issues (at least I dont think so..) I mean, I can list all the issues Ive experienced with this game:

- Game crashing on first start up (pre-patch). I cant recall it happening the first week or two of release, but geez, it was happening every single time the last 2-3 weeks before the patch when I boot the PC and play. Post patch seems to have fixed it though. It was a minor annoyance to be honest. When I knew I wanted to play later in the day, Id just load it up, let it crash, and continue with w/e I was doing.

- Load into game only to have a black screen. I can hear background sound and action, but it was just a black screen. It may have froze once. Ive only had this happened once or twice. Thats really it.

- I had this one weird experience where while in game, the screen became completely black or maybe that light blue color like the one on the minimap. I couldnt see a single thing unless I zoomed in with my gun. When I zoomed, everything was perfectly fine. But normal running around, I was a headless chicken. It was pretty funny and weird at the same time. I think I ended up prone camping until the match ended (which my team won, lol)

- Stuttering in Tehran (fixed). I still have slight frame issues with Seine Crossing, and sometimes Bazaar. and OP Metro

- General framerate issues, but thats mostly taken care of now by ATI and patches.

- Freezing in the middle of gameplay. Happened maybe 3-5 times so far in the 39 hours. One thing to note was that I was testing all kinds of driver setups, overclocking both cards, etc. That may have contributed to the freezing.

- BSOD but that sort of goes back to my last point

- Ive had 1 or 2 instances where alt-tabbing back and forth froze the game.

So when I look at this list, its not bad at all. Id say I had a pretty good time playing. Ran into some trouble, but it didnt want to make me put down the game.

Damn, it could be Skyrim. That game is calling out my name haha. Anyway, its late and I cant believe I typed all this.


----------



## kcuestag

I've noticed that ever since the patch, specially in the Seinne Crossing map, I get some random fps drops as low as 57-60 which are noticeable, did this not happen prior to the patch. I searched around the forums and looks like everyone got a performance decrease since the patch came out.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I've noticed that ever since the patch, specially in the Seinne Crossing map, I get some random fps drops as low as 57-60 which are noticeable, did this not happen prior to the patch. I searched around the forums and looks like everyone got a performance decrease since the patch came out.


happens to me on OP Firestorm
while frapsing which i usually lock at 60FPS steady it will sometimes drop to 15 for about 30s befoer turning back to 60


----------



## MacG32

BF3 Damage Charts, Stats and Mechanics (Updated yesterday)


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 27% lol. Turn off hyperthreading and see the real usage.
> 
> 
> 
> this. hyperthreading decrease game performance slightly and greatly hinders your overclocking margin.
> also, with my 2500K at stock running the game at high i've only seen max 73% usage by bf3.exe
Click to expand...

Apparently hyper-threading doesn't cause stuttering in BF3 anymore so I it shouldn't decreases game performance for BF3. With other games, it's usually only a couple fps difference. You're right that it does tend to limit extreme overclocking by a couple hundred megahertz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 27% lol. Turn off hyperthreading and see the real usage.
> 
> 
> 
> The 2500 series don't have hyperthreading. Four cores, four threads.
> The 2600 series does, four cores, eight threads.
Click to expand...

No ship Sherlock!
The point is that those extra 6 virtual "cores" on a 3930K when shown idle in windows task manager, don't actually mean that 50% of your CPU is sitting idle. It's hard to get a real measurement when hyper-threading is on. Hyper-threading on a 2600K only adds about 25% extra in a Cinebench test for instance, not 100%, which 4 more real cores would do.


----------



## T3beatz

dude, in the past couple days I've had some epic games going on... Then when there is about 60 tickets left I loose the connection to the server! I'll be up o like 10-15,000 points 25-7 kd, This has never happened so much before the patch, something def went wrong. sighhhh... Hopefully they can get things back going again with the next patch to be released.


----------



## Blackops_2

On the update link it says something about messing with the damage of suppressors. Damage should remain the same i swear if they add decrease of damage to suppressors i'm going email someone to explain why there are no downfalls of suppressors ballistically speaking.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> On the update link it says something about messing with the damage of suppressors. Damage should remain the same i swear if they add decrease of damage to suppressors i'm going email someone to explain why there are no downfalls of suppressors ballistically speaking.


IIRC; look at the descriptions of suppressors in game itself; its supposed to do less damage at long ranges; not sure at close though
its a balancing thing
damage is supposed to be less using suppressors


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> IIRC; look at the descriptions of suppressors in game itself; its supposed to do less damage at long ranges; not sure at close though
> its a balancing thing
> damage is supposed to be less using suppressors


Yeah balancing wise it makes sense. I just wish it wasn't like that. I guess i'm picky because hell i don't even use suppressors. I figure unless my entire squad is going silent it's not going to change anything.


----------



## redalert

Well since the patch came out, no bf3.exe errors at startup with a sound loop but did get BSOD







I think the gpu drivers are causing the problem. I have gotten 4 BSOD since I built this computer first one when I was overclocking it back in October. I installed the ATI 11.11 drivers on the 16th and have gotten 3 BSOD since then. Seems like a driver issue to me, just wondering what someone else thinks about it. Just annoying since its completely random.


----------



## downlinx

Still running preview driver 3's here without issues on cfx 6970's


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz*
> 
> dude, in the past couple days I've had some epic games going on... Then when there is about 60 tickets left I loose the connection to the server! I'll be up o like 10-15,000 points 25-7 kd, This has never happened so much before the patch, something def went wrong. sighhhh... Hopefully they can get things back going again with the next patch to be released.


It's already been mentioned that if you cloud sync your game save through origin, you don't lose any points if your disconnected.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's already been mentioned that if you cloud sync your game save through origin, you don't lose any points if your disconnected.


Sorry, but I am cloud synced and I still lost everything... maybe it's something on my end, I'll look around.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz*
> 
> Sorry, but I am cloud synced and I still lost everything... maybe it's something on my end, I'll look around.


Are you sure? It doesn't show in your stats right away. I tried to fault it the other day and I couldn't, even with alt F4.


----------



## T3beatz

Yep, I'm sure... I'll just chuck it up as a glitch on my side or something, if it works for everyone else it probably is just something on my end.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


baaaahahahhahaha i lol'd.


----------



## gh05t

Anyone have any tips on getting into games? I keep getting those disconnected errors.


----------



## earwig1990

im pissed after the new update, certain buttons are changed and i fell like its not as smooth


----------



## kcuestag

I just started using the C4, it is so much fun, I was in Kharg Island and I blew up 3 tanks that were together in the A flag, all at once!









The best part is they were all filled up so I killed 6 people, love C4.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you disable aero? even tho i have 2gb of vram lol


Download GameBooster http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html
May appear like crapware to some but it's actually really useful for freeing up some extra resources for high demanding games


----------



## Lune

Need Karkand already ^


----------



## Amhro

this is how i roll, lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *T3beatz*
> 
> Sorry, but I am cloud synced and I still lost everything... maybe it's something on my end, I'll look around.


I don't get disconnected all that often, tried cloud syncing, still don't get the points if I do. Do you have to not reconnect for this to work?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you disable aero? even tho i have 2gb of vram lol


In Windows 7, right click on empty part of desktop, select Personalise, choose Windows Basic color scheme.

In Vista, right click on empty part of desktop, click the "Window Color and Appearance" link, in the next screen, click the link near the bottom for "Open classic appearance properties for more color options", choose Windows Vista Basic.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Found changing to Windows 7 Basic theme improves performance hugely.

I created a platoon for elite members. The Remnants of OCN platoons can join.









Requirements are:
Kill Streak Bonus must be over 32
Level must be over 30

Obviously join an OCN platoon then mine








Platoon Link

Also, NOBODY is on the OCN server anymore. I need to post some screens too.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Found changing to Windows 7 Basic theme improves performance hugely.
> I created a platoon for elite members. The Remnants of OCN platoons can join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requirements are:
> Kill Streak Bonus must be over 32
> Level must be over 30
> Obviously join an OCN platoon then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platoon Link
> Also, NOBODY is on the OCN server anymore. I need to post some screens too.


Wait so you only take people with high kill streaks and not high score per minute? So pretty much people that camp didn't know we were playing CoD


----------



## DBEAU

Can you create different soldiers? My nephew wants to play but I don't want him screwing up my stats. Thanks


----------



## Hawk777th

Nope.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Wait so you only take people with high kill streaks and not high score per minute? So pretty much people that camp didn't know we were playing CoD


Wait so you want him to take people with high score per minute? So pretty much, statpadders can get in no problem...
EDIT: Just stating my opinion, sorry if it sounds a little harsh


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't get disconnected all that often, tried cloud syncing, still don't get the points if I do. Do you have to not reconnect for this to work?


If you've crashed and want to keep your previous score, wait to re-join till after the round ends.

If you re-join before it ends, you lose bonus ribbons and visually your kills/deaths is reset on the in-game scoreboard but still counted on your profile page along with any unlocks.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*
> 
> Wait so you want him to take people with high score per minute? So pretty much, statpadders can get in no problem...
> EDIT: Just stating my opinion, sorry if it sounds a little harsh


>Implying everyone with a high score per minute is a statpadder.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> this is how i roll, lol


this is how i do it


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Can you create different soldiers? My nephew wants to play but I don't want him screwing up my stats. Thanks


no other way. Pretty lame. But c'mon, just let him play. Don't be a stat who*e.


----------



## gtarmanrob

hehe the old "i dont want my friend using my account and messing up my stats" scenario.

when will people learn with BF... to be honest, provided your mate/nephew/brother/sister/kidnappee is scoring points, they are only helping your stats. your KDR will take a hit but by now BF players should realise it means jack.

i think i've only had a positive KDR a few times since playing haha


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is how i do it
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


lol how the hell did that happen


----------



## crashoran

This guy is aimbotting with 870mcs

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Reko89/stats/353658069/

Please help report


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> >Implying everyone with a high score per minute is a statpadder.


This. Didn't realize it was that hard to get a high SPM....Oh right it's not when you're doing the objective and helping out teammates. Which seems to be rather rare. Way too many medics who don't revive or even throw down a medic pack unless it's for them self.


----------



## labbu63

question guys: At what point do you get a service star? Im 85% there for a engineer service star but what is that based on? Kills?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> question guys: At what point do you get a service star? Im 85% there for a engineer service star but what is that based on? Kills?


220,000 points per Service star. Can only be acquired five times.


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 220,000 points per Service star. Can only be acquired five times.


makes no sense i have more progress with assault but am at 132k points and engineer at 122k but engineer is closer to a service star


----------



## mect_aw

I and my friends (like a few here) seem to be having issues connecting to games, getting errors like "Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out." and "Game disconnected: no reply from the server." thrown back at us pretty much every time we try and join a game. We sometimes may get in one, but get kicked out a few minutes later.

I just spoke with an EA support rep and he told me to do a UOTrace to 'easo.ea.com', however, I have no idea what it actually means so was hoping someone could explain my results (I edited out the second line for obvious reasons). The guy said it is a connection error on my behalf (and I would assume everyone else having the issues) and to open all the ports he listed (which I have UPnP enabled anyway), plus contact my provider so they do the same. I have been playing with this connection for weeks without any issue until today so I would just like some clarification on where the issue most likely is coming from.



Thanks!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> makes no sense i have more progress with assault but am at 132k points and engineer at 122k but engineer is closer to a service star


Makes plenty of sense actually









Progress =/= points

Here's the reason why.

If I am understanding you correctly. Progress on gun unlocks are the results from the amount of kills you get.

Progress to service stars are about your actual points them self. Points on say Assault (medic) are typically easier because you can drop medic packs around to your teammates, and reviving them. Those points will rack up much quicker than say blowing up a tank, or straight up killing players.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mect_aw*
> 
> I and my friends (like a few here) seem to be having issues connecting to games, getting errors like "Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out." and "Game disconnected: no reply from the server." thrown back at us pretty much every time we try and join a game. We sometimes may get in one, but get kicked out a few minutes later.
> I just spoke with an EA support rep and he told me to do a UOTrace to 'easo.ea.com', however, I have no idea what it actually means so was hoping someone could explain my results (I edited out the second line for obvious reasons). The guy said it is a connection error on my behalf (and I would assume everyone else having the issues) and to open all the ports he listed (which I have UPnP enabled anyway), plus contact my provider so they do the same. I have been playing with this connection for weeks without any issue until today so I would just like some clarification on where the issue most likely is coming from.
> 
> Thanks!


The issue is actually on there end whether they admit it or not, as far as I can tell.

The average ping according to your IP trace is 18ms, with zero packet loss. So it's not your end.

I haven't yet been disconnected out of game like some others, but trying to connect to servers every once in awhile I'll get the "Can't connect to EA."

The two errors you listed though, might possibly a server issue. Have you tried seeing if the server is still up and going after you get disconnected? The only times I have ever seen those issues are when the server crashes.


----------



## Agueybana_II

I am sure it has been discuss in this tread. Joystick recommendation for BF3.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The issue is actually on there end whether they admit it or not, as far as I can tell.
> The average ping according to your IP trace is 18ms, with zero packet loss. So it's not your end.
> I haven't yet been disconnected out of game like some others, but trying to connect to servers every once in awhile I'll get the "Can't connect to EA."


Uhhh No.... That looks like a traceroute and the line he removed is his external IP. That's the ping to the router on the ISP side. His connection is having trouble reaching some specific EA server the rep told him to traceroute. Opening ports won't help you if icmp can't reach the destination. That's a problem with his ISP and the end point.

Mect aw, call up your ISP and have them troubleshoot why you can't connect to that EA IP you were given. It's their fault(assuming your host file isn't effed up ruining your DNS call).


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The issue is actually on there end whether they admit it or not, as far as I can tell.
> The average ping according to your IP trace is 18ms, with zero packet loss. So it's not your end.
> I haven't yet been disconnected out of game like some others, but trying to connect to servers every once in awhile I'll get the "Can't connect to EA."
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh No.... That looks like a traceroute and the line he removed is his external IP. That's the ping to the router on the ISP side. His connection is having trouble reaching some specific EA server the rep told him to traceroute. Opening ports won't help you if icmp can't reach the destination. That's a problem with his ISP and the end point.
> 
> Mect aw, call up your ISP and have them troubleshoot why you can't connect to that EA IP you were given. It's their fault(assuming your host file isn't effed up ruining your DNS call).
Click to expand...

or he could change his dns server


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just got this for $30 today, Origin name is in my sig.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Makes plenty of sense actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress =/= points
> Here's the reason why.
> If I am understanding you correctly. Progress on gun unlocks are the results from the amount of kills you get.
> Progress to service stars are about your actual points them self. Points on say Assault (medic) are typically easier because you can drop medic packs around to your teammates, and reviving them. Those points will rack up much quicker than say blowing up a tank, or straight up killing players.


1st service star is after you unlock all the unlocks for your class not counting gun scopes etc
same applies for tanks, helis, jets etc

2nd service stars is as I believe the amount of points listed by the other member above.

also, after you crash from the game while in a middle of a match; don't join it again till the match ends. so far if I crash; my stats have been saving. Just wait for the battle report to come out and your stats should have been saved


----------



## jach11

Hey guys no need to thread cap but WE REALLY NEED SOME PLAYERS ON THE OCN SERVER CMON GUYS JOIN!!! ITS GETTING BORING!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11*
> 
> Hey guys no need to thread cap but WE REALLY NEED SOME PLAYERS ON THE OCN SERVER CMON GUYS JOIN!!! ITS GETTING BORING!


not home right now otherwise I would join you guys


----------



## naizarak

so many performance issues with this game - all because post-release patching has greatly lowered quality standards in the industry. i bet it'll take a year, at least, to completely iron out this game and make it playable for everyone. i really hope a lawsuit comes of this and attacks the entire games industry. they shouldn't be allowed to get away with this.

here's an idea, if you're giving me a game that's 50% done, i'll only pay half price now. with every patch i'll pay another few dollars until i get the complete game and they get all their money.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> or he could change his dns server


He might have better luck with googles public DNS servers? 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4


----------



## Clawbog

Shotguns are so much fun.

<3 the M870


----------



## MacG32

My screenshot made it on BF3Blog!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

We put a jeep on a jeep so you can jeep while you jeep.


----------



## jellis142

Come to think of it, if I saw AA strapped to an Abrams, I would scream running like a little girl







It would cause nightmares.


----------



## kaiju

Has the memory leak been fixed with the new patch?


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Come to think of it, if I saw AA strapped to an Abrams, I would scream running like a little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would cause nightmares.


You know what my favorite thing to do is? Get a buddy to fly me somewhere near where the enemy AA is camping, jump out, damage AA, make enemy jump out to repair, kill him, steal AA, and destroy all enemy tanks going forward with the AA. Done this so many times already especially on OP Firestorm and Kharg.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiju*
> 
> Has the memory leak been fixed with the new patch?


For everyone problem the patch fixed, a new one was introduced. I actually lost 15FPS because of the patch.


----------



## Varrkarus

I'm still the only one not having issues?


----------



## Bluemustang

WOW I just got the IRNV and sheesh you guys were right, this thing is overpowered. Not just overpowered but plain ridiculous. Not only does it obviously make noticing someone stupidly easy, but if I see someone running I would normally start shooting only to be picked off by his friends to my left. This adds a whole new dynamic whereas I zoom down this scope, see his buddy first and plan my attack route differently further adding to its overpoweredness. lol


----------



## jellis142

Maybe you'll be able to unlock the Support gadget "Fire Extinguisher". Then, before running across the battlefield, you spray him with the chilly goodness, rendering your infrared scope useless. He's also a super-cool guy.

Patch broke the game, still can't log on without having packet loss.


----------



## StarDestroyer

game should be called battlefield CRASH

what a piece of garbage the battelog is, all I get %50 of tries is crash upon joining a server, then plus EA connection was lost or something like that, plus 1 other error trying to enter servers


----------



## StarDestroyer

just joined 2nd server that worked in about 5 minutes, got killled twice in a row by a hacker with a knife in another area of the map altogether, as the kill cam showed

don't have the patenice to wait to load another map, back to good ol' BC2


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Found changing to Windows 7 Basic theme improves performance hugely.
> I created a platoon for elite members. The Remnants of OCN platoons can join.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requirements are:
> Kill Streak Bonus must be over 32
> Level must be over 30
> Obviously join an OCN platoon then mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Platoon Link
> Also, NOBODY is on the OCN server anymore. I need to post some screens too.


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH....

My killstreak bonus is only 27 and I will rape each and everyone of you in that platoon.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH....
> My killstreak bonus is only 27 and I will rape each and everyone of you in that platoon.


oh, i love people like this...








can i have your battlelog nick? i would like to check your stats


----------



## mect_aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The issue is actually on there end whether they admit it or not, as far as I can tell.
> The average ping according to your IP trace is 18ms, with zero packet loss. So it's not your end.
> I haven't yet been disconnected out of game like some others, but trying to connect to servers every once in awhile I'll get the "Can't connect to EA."
> The two errors you listed though, might possibly a server issue. Have you tried seeing if the server is still up and going after you get disconnected? The only times I have ever seen those issues are when the server crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Uhhh No.... That looks like a traceroute and the line he removed is his external IP. That's the ping to the router on the ISP side. His connection is having trouble reaching some specific EA server the rep told him to traceroute. Opening ports won't help you if icmp can't reach the destination. That's a problem with his ISP and the end point.
> Mect aw, call up your ISP and have them troubleshoot why you can't connect to that EA IP you were given. It's their fault(assuming your host file isn't effed up ruining your DNS call).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> or he could change his dns server


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> He might have better luck with googles public DNS servers? 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4


Thanks for the replies guys, really appreciate it.

As for changing the DNS, I followed what you guys said and used Google's public DNS servers but it made no change and my buddy who is also on O2 broadband (albeit on the other side of the UK) is having the exact same problems. I'm going to give my ISP a call and see what they can do about it.

I do find it weird however that I was playing fine a few days ago for weeks, plus even on my previous ISP Be Unlimited, who provide the infrastructure to O2 (as far as I'm aware). What could be the factor that could have changed to now give me these issues?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The issue is actually on there end whether they admit it or not, as far as I can tell.
> The average ping according to your IP trace is 18ms, with zero packet loss. So it's not your end.
> I haven't yet been disconnected out of game like some others, but trying to connect to servers every once in awhile I'll get the "Can't connect to EA."
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhh No.... That looks like a traceroute and the line he removed is his external IP. That's the ping to the router on the ISP side. His connection is having trouble reaching some specific EA server the rep told him to traceroute. Opening ports won't help you if icmp can't reach the destination. That's a problem with his ISP and the end point.
> 
> Mect aw, call up your ISP and have them troubleshoot why you can't connect to that EA IP you were given. It's their fault(assuming your host file isn't effed up ruining your DNS call).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or he could change his dns server
Click to expand...

If it was a dns issue he would of gotten "unknown host"... His ISP is not routing to the end point.


----------



## FedeVi

Alright, i'm noticing a pattern in my crashes when i try to join a server:
First i always get a "BF3 has stopped working", then a "could not join server", afterwards it says "you were disconnected" and finally i am able to join a server properly.
That said i often (75% i guess) crash at the end of each round and i have to suffer all over again.

I have experienced the crashes at the end of the round from the beginning, the problem to join showed up after the patch.
It's getting unbearable...


----------



## kcuestag

I must be very lucky, ever since the patch my game has not crashed a single time yet!









I used to get those "BF3.exe has stopped working" messages at least once a day, but I've yet to see any crash or Battlelog disconnection since the patch, I don't understand how it's gotten worse for many of you guys, it got far better for me.


----------



## grayfox99

Does anyone else have this issue; when respawning, the commo-rose keeps flashing on and off and you can't move, the only way to 'cancel' it that I have found is to press Esc twice. I think its caused by spamming the Q key when dead but its still annoying.

Also, annoying that you can't access the options menu whilst watching a kill-cam ..

Still, love the game.

@FedeVi, sorry to hear about your crashing and hope you fix it soon.


----------



## mect_aw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If it was a dns issue he would of gotten "unknown host"... His ISP is not routing to the end point.


I have managed to sort the issue.

Contacted my ISP, the guy did some checks and noticed the error was occurring as they had done a DNS update on their end, so he reset my line and I did a hard reset of my router. This seems to have done the trick so far.

Thanks to those who assisted with replies.


----------



## Don Karnage

My BF3 server is up guys. Shall i make it hardcore or not?


----------



## StarDestroyer

How stupid or deaf is DICE

flashlights outside in the sunshine aren't suppossed to blind people

didn't enough people complain to DICE about that, why didn't they fixed it yet


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> How stupid or deaf is DICE
> flashlights outside in the sunshine aren't suppossed to blind people
> didn't enough people complain to DICE about that, why didn't they fixed it yet


cuzzz that is howz it iz in real lifez rofl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> We put a jeep on a jeep so you can jeep while you jeep.


Wouldn tit be we put a jeep on your jeep so you can drive while you drive?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Wouldn tit be we put a jeep on your jeep so you can drive while you drive?


Part of the punchline is to use the subject as a *verb*, it makes it seem more stupid and humorous.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Part of the punchline is to use the subject as a *verb*, it makes it seem more stupid and humorous.


weird....


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> weird....


That's just something someone made up for that particular picture, when in reality you can make it however you want, as long as it makes fun of combining things.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StarDestroyer*
> 
> How stupid or deaf is DICE
> flashlights outside in the sunshine aren't suppossed to blind people
> didn't enough people complain to DICE about that, why didn't they fixed it yet


Even in th daylight, a flash light can still effect your vision if it is strong and upclose, but yeah they need to reduce the effects of the light outside


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I must be very lucky, ever since the patch my game has not crashed a single time yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to get those "BF3.exe has stopped working" messages at least once a day, but I've yet to see any crash or Battlelog disconnection since the patch, I don't understand how it's gotten worse for many of you guys, it got far better for me.


I'm with you I have not had single issue with the game crashing since first install


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What web browser are all you no crashers using?


----------



## kcuestag

Google Chrome here.


----------



## Socko1965

Does anybody know the date in December when Back to Karkand for PC will be released?


----------



## Jras

IE *tries to hide the shame*


----------



## alancsalt

Well I can't say
Quote:


> I have not had single issue with the game crashing since first install


, because I'd be lying. I am though very grateful it only happens once every couple of days and hasn't ruined the game for me as much as it has for some.


----------



## Clawbog

I use GC.

My game has been crashing ever since the crash. It only crashes I exit the game, then join a different server. I have to restart Origin to get it to work every time. FFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffff.

Anyone know a fix?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> What web browser are all you no crashers using?


Firefox 8.0. I used to have the game not start up sometimes and I had to manually kill BF3.exe and EACORESERVER.exe and start it again, but post patch, this is mostly fixed. Otherwise, absolutely no crashes!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socko1965*
> 
> Does anybody know the date in December when Back to Karkand for PC will be released?


Has not been posted. Only thing confirmed is December.


----------



## Socko1965

ok, thanks


----------



## downlinx

Using Google chrome


----------



## alancsalt

Chrome seems best.


----------



## Mr. 13

any good chopper pilots here? I'm really getting into choppers lately and I need some tips to stay in the air longer ...

this is my one of my average chopper trips:


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Firefox 8.0. I used to have the game not start up sometimes and I had to manually kill BF3.exe and EACORESERVER.exe and start it again, but post patch, this is mostly fixed. Otherwise, absolutely no crashes!


Hmmm,Firefox 8 here as well. The game crashes less since the patch,but still some issues now and then. I might try GC and see what happens.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> any good chopper pilots here? I'm really getting into choppers lately and I need some tips to stay in the air longer ...
> this is my one of my average chopper trips:


I consider my self a good pilot (And a even better gunner







) and one tip I'll give you is, never fly too low, you will be an easy target for the AA Mobile vehicles (LAV-AD or TUNGUSKA), but specially to the tanks.

Having a good pilot-gunner combo can mean you will be unbeatable for the whole round, if you both have VOIP and both have flares, you can be an overkill weapon and pretty much kill everyone in the server for the whole round.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I consider my self a good pilot (And a even better gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and one tip I'll give you is, never fly too low, you will be an easy target for the AA Mobile vehicles (LAV-AD or TUNGUSKA), but specially to the tanks.
> Having a good pilot-gunner combo can mean you will be unbeatable for the whole round, if you both have VOIP and both have flares, you can be an overkill weapon and pretty much kill everyone in the server for the whole round.


this
but i personally use the extinguisher and my friend drops flares when we need em (we use skype for VOIP)
will put our gameplay together to make a video later if I'm bothered to









had an epic sorta round with kcuestag just now; nearly unlocked me TV missiles! just need 5k points more


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I consider my self a good pilot (And a even better gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and one tip I'll give you is, never fly too low, you will be an easy target for the AA Mobile vehicles (LAV-AD or TUNGUSKA), but specially to the tanks.
> Having a good pilot-gunner combo can mean you will be unbeatable for the whole round, if you both have VOIP and both have flares, you can be an overkill weapon and pretty much kill everyone in the server for the whole round.


But don't go so high that you are a constant target for jets...

Also, try not to stay still for too long, it opens you up for a shot from an assortment of things(although I am guilty of it







), that's why that jet hit you near the end.


----------



## Kreeker

Just started using chrome for launching BF3. No more crashing on the first launch anymore.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I consider my self a good pilot (And a even better gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and one tip I'll give you is, never fly too low, you will be an easy target for the AA Mobile vehicles (LAV-AD or TUNGUSKA), but specially to the tanks.
> Having a good pilot-gunner combo can mean you will be unbeatable for the whole round, if you both have VOIP and both have flares, you can be an overkill weapon and pretty much kill everyone in the server for the whole round.


I like tanks, but a good chopper can really ruin my day. I can shoot them down with the turret gun as long as they don't lock onto me with missiles. Even a good jet can take out the tank. Revenge is in getting a mobile AA unit, but then you have to watch out for enemy tanks, and there doesn't seem to be as many points for taking out enemy air as continually taking and retaking flags....yeah....conquest.

I don't mind being gunner in a chopper either, for a good pilot, but don't find a good one that often.


----------



## Qu1ckset

whats better p2000 or m4?


----------



## Amhro

oh, SUP?


----------



## kcuestag

^Am I missing something?


----------



## Qu1ckset

can some people add me to origin ?? id: qu1ckset


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^Am I missing something?


i think he was trying to boast that he got 500+ points in one swoop?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I like tanks, but a good chopper can really ruin my day. I can shoot them down with the turret gun as long as they don't lock onto me with missiles. Even a good jet can take out the tank. Revenge is in getting a mobile AA unit, but then you have to watch out for enemy tanks, and there doesn't seem to be as many points for taking out enemy air as continually taking and retaking flags....yeah....conquest.
> I don't mind being gunner in a chopper either, for a good pilot, but don't find a good one that often.


I hope you weren't that tank driver who I took out with the little bird... or the dozen or so infantry, it's so easy to kill them with it now!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I hope you weren't that tank driver who I took out with the little bird... or the dozen or so infantry, it's so easy to kill them with it now!


On "Nosehair Canals"? Maybe. What's your Origin tag?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> any good chopper pilots here? I'm really getting into choppers lately and I need some tips to stay in the air longer ...
> this is my one of my average chopper trips:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I consider my self a good pilot (And a even better gunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and one tip I'll give you is, never fly too low, you will be an easy target for the AA Mobile vehicles (LAV-AD or TUNGUSKA), but specially to the tanks.
> 
> Having a good pilot-gunner combo can mean you will be unbeatable for the whole round, if you both have VOIP and both have flares, you can be an overkill weapon and pretty much kill everyone in the server for the whole round.
Click to expand...

Unless you're in the havoc whose rudder doesn't work when rolling or a random jet strafes you and you flip upside down or your tv missile kills your own chopper.







Seems like most the time when I die in the chopper it's due to bugs.

Yeah, Mr 13, don't fly so low unless you're doing it to avoid stingers or for cover. It's hard for the gunner to see targets when you're angled forward so much and that low. Use guided rockets to take out tanks easily as well.


----------



## labbu63

I KEEP OPENING SINGLE PLAYER WTH


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On "Nosehair Canals"? Maybe. What's your Origin tag?


Eh, it was on kharg island... and same as everything haha, jackeyjoe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Unless you're in the havoc whose rudder doesn't work when rolling or a random jet strafes you and you flip upside down or your tv missile kills your own chopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like most the time when I die in the chopper it's due to bugs.
> Yeah, Mr 13, don't fly so low unless you're doing it to avoid stingers or for cover. It's hard for the gunner to see targets when you're angled forward so much and that low. Use guided rockets to take out tanks easily as well.


I actually haven't flipped at all... then again I've put next to no time into choppers since the latest patch.... well, I haven't exactly been making myself visible to jets and I haven't got TV missiles yet. As for flying low... you need to figure out the right height yourself, depending on the gunner you may be able to fly slightly lower than usual... I have an awesome gunner I play with so I can fly really low( so I'm out of line of sight most of the time) and say when I'm about to fly over something he should shoot at


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Eh, it was on kharg island... and same as everything haha, jackeyjoe.
> I actually haven't flipped at all... then again I've put next to no time into choppers since the latest patch.... well, I haven't exactly been making myself visible to jets and I haven't got TV missiles yet. As for flying low... you need to figure out the right height yourself, depending on the gunner you may be able to fly slightly lower than usual... I have an awesome gunner I play with so I can fly really low( so I'm out of line of sight most of the time) and say when I'm about to fly over something he should shoot at


have they fixed TV missiles yet? nearly got mine, can't wait to use it


----------



## remer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> have they fixed TV missiles yet? nearly got mine, can't wait to use it


Nope. Still bounces off of things like rubber.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Anyone else find the use of IRNV increasingly annoying. Thought they were going to patch it.

Who needs hacks when you got IRNV?


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey*
> 
> Who needs hacks when you got IRNV?


I know, right?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I want to make sure you won't miss this video
posted on BL by wgbdvs
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489483603524/


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey*
> 
> Anyone else find the use of IRNV increasingly annoying. Thought they were going to patch it.
> 
> Who needs hacks when you got IRNV?


I think they should get rid of that altogether.
It's extremely overpowered and unfair to people that don't have it.


----------



## Tatakai All

You could say that about a lot of unlockable perks/items, doesn't mean they should get rid of it.


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> You could say that about a lot of unlockable perks/items, doesn't mean they should get rid of it.


Exceptionally so.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey*
> 
> Anyone else find the use of IRNV increasingly annoying. Thought they were going to patch it.
> Who needs hacks when you got IRNV?


People have been whoring the IRNV like crazy lately. Maybe they want to stat pad a little before it get's nurfed and the players know they will return back to sucking without this built-in cheat.

On the 64-player servers I've been on, a good 50+% of people are using that stupid thing. Invariably around 90% of the time I die when I am in cover or my foot is sticking out from behind a rock, it is death by that moron thing. This thing better get nurfed hard. Should be removed all together as it brings nothing game-play wise to the game besides cheapness.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make sure you won't miss this video
> posted on BL by wgbdvs
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489483603524/


hahahahhahaha very funny video









DIS CHAIR MY COVR, IT INDESTRUCTIBLO

DARN D:


----------



## celeryuk

What is the irnv?...the mortar needs to go.nothing more annoying when your pressing the objective and your at a bottleneck with the opposition and get mortared by some guy sat at the back of the map!
Also getting killed at base in the aircraft carrier by that thing that spews bullets like no tmrw.


----------



## Lune

You have to be a pretty bad player to get hit by a mortar. I've been killed only once due to casualclueless players stacking on me...


----------



## vinton13

Hey guys....does anyone want to add me so we can play co-op?








I'm kind of in need of friends.
My name in the game is vinton12.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> You have to be a pretty bad player to get hit by a mortar. I've been killed only once due to casualclueless players stacking on me...


You obviously haven't been playing on the right servers, in Seine Crossing in particular, when the choke points are all being hammered by mortars?


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You obviously haven't been playing on the right servers, in Seine Crossing in particular, when the choke points are all being hammered by mortars?


Keep moving.. mortars then become useless


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Hey guys....does anyone want to add me so we can play co-op?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of in need of friends.
> My name in the game is vinton12.


I would but you're pretty far away, I'm in the USA and you're in the Caribbean.

We could try though.

I added you btw.


----------



## celeryuk

I press objectives all the time...not always but sometimes there comes a time when you have to take cover(am I right or am I right),and this is the time when mr mortar sat at the back of the map strikes...unless you are a gaming genius I think most people would of had this at one point x


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I would but you're pretty far away, I'm in the USA and you're in the Caribbean.
> We could try though.
> I added you btw.


Still worth a shot.


----------



## jackeyjoe

C4

Spent a whole match chasing tanks and campers around with C4, got over double the kills with C4 and my knife than I did with and of my guns


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^Am I missing something?


my first *multi kill* with chopper ._.


----------



## JoeyTB

I can't believe how many people call 'hacks' so easily, it's stupid. I can't fly a damn jet without being called a hacker, even last round I got called a hacker 4 times each by different people, just plain ******ed. I've seemed to have everything from 'you block my radar!1!!' to 'You have hacks so you can turn faster!' and even an aimbot in the jet :s I'm sure there probably is one but really how old are these people?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4
> Spent a whole match chasing tanks and campers around with C4, got over double the kills with C4 and my knife than I did with and of my guns


Indeed, C4 is so much fun.


----------



## vinton13

Anyone else wants to add me on Origin to play co-op?








vinton12 if you want to add.


----------



## calavera

IRNV's are easy to unlock, all you need is a 100 kills with any weapon. I don't see it as an unfair advantage to those who haven't unlocked it.
They should nerf the visible range more than what they are now to make it more fair though.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4
> Spent a whole match chasing tanks and campers around with C4, got over double the kills with C4 and my knife than I did with and of my guns


Had a funny moment yesterday with a C4 planter.

Caspian Border and I had just pulled up to the check point in a tank with no gunner. There was and enemy jeep parked in the road and I was having a hard time getting around it. While I was trying, I noticed on the mini map a guy slowly walking up behind the tank. I knew what he was doing, and I quickly jumped out of the front of the tank and he didn't notice. As I maneuvered around the other side of the tank, before he could detonate it I immediately took him out just after I hear the guy say " OK just planted the C4 " then right after was that BF3 scream of a dying soldierI . LOL was funny.....


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Had a funny moment yesterday with a C4 planter.
> Caspian Border and I had just pulled up to the check point in a tank with no gunner. There was and enemy jeep parked in the road and I was having a hard time getting around it. While I was trying, I noticed on the mini map a guy slowly walking up behind the tank. I knew what he was doing, and I quickly jumped out of the front of the tank and he didn't notice. As I maneuvered around the other side of the tank, before he could detonate it I immediately took him out just after I hear the guy say " OK just planted the C4 " then right after was that BF3 scream of a dying soldierI . LOL was funny.....


Don't we all do this every single round because of the fail gunners / main gun angle.. that's the only way, nothing new ^

Or act like a clueless person, go forward.. make him sprint towards you thinking you didn't see him and then go backwards, roadkill = winning.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Had some good games lastnight....they were sooo long though. The last game was over an hour gametime.... guess thats what happens on a 1080 ticket game...





Not badddddd.... that KH2002 is my favorite gun!!!!!! AHHH. 2nd to that, UMP45, 3rd, F2000, 5th SCAR

KH2002 - 737kills - 17.59% ACC
UMP-45 - 328kills - 17.98% ACC
F2000 - 670kills - 13.21% ACC
SCAR-H - 508kills - 16.47% ACC


----------



## Fr0sty

gotta love some metro 1400ticket conquest match








lot's of carnage

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/7668300/1/338586921/


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> You have to be a pretty bad player to get hit by a mortar. I've been killed only once due to casualclueless players stacking on me...


hmm..interesting ,i got you once in metro (outside) just because you got me with it








I must be the "casualclueless player"..lol


----------



## faulkton

i didnt have any problems before the patch (except sucking) and now its crash and glitch city. ***.


----------



## Blackops_2

Any idea when new patch will hit?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Any idea when new patch will hit?


My Guess is with the DLC in Dec, but who knows


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hmm..interesting ,i got you once in metro (outside) just because you got me with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be the "casualclueless player"..lol


When fooling around with the mortar and the map glitches out yes, but while moving.. not really.


----------



## crashoran

1. Why does the camo reset every single match?
2. Why don't all the servers come up when I refresh the list? Every time I refresh and sort by # of players, it's a new set of servers. Most of the time, I can't even find a full 64 man rush server.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Add me to com center: qu1ckset


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran*
> 
> 1. Why does the camo reset every single match?
> 2. *Why don't all the servers come up when I refresh the list?* Every time I refresh and sort by # of players, it's a new set of servers. Most of the time, I can't even find a full 64 man rush server.


Yeah, that's a very common problem.

Unlike you, however, I run into more FULL, low-ping servers than I do empty ones. I have no problems finding full servers.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> any good chopper pilots here? I'm really getting into choppers lately and I need some tips to stay in the air longer ...
> 
> this is my one of my average chopper trips:


Ive been doing a lot of chopper flying recently and the best thing you can do is have a good gunner since he easily triples your damage output if not more, esp when you get IRNV scope for gunner.

What I have noticed is that enemy choppers ALWAYS go for the my chopper first so I need to duel him first often which is annoying and boring. I usually spot the LAV either just looking on the minimap (make it large and so u can see the whole map, M-N-N is what you hit, or asking people to spot it or visually looking for it.. When you get locked wait for the longest possible time to flare and just drop behind building while trying to figure out where the rocket is coming from. You can generally position yourself in safe spots once you know the maps where 99% of the time you can get to cover. The only downside to dropping low is the enemy air can kill you easily so dont drop if its an air unit locking you. You can usually escape jets but even a terrible chopper can kill you if you dont have height advantage or equality.

Chopper vs Chopper whoever is higher usually wins. I usually just dodge and use lock on rockets but if Im close Ill use my regular rockets. Your gunner can actually snipe their pilots really easy when you are higher.

Jet vs Chopper is odd because good jet pilots seem to destroy me but most are easily destroyed.

Tanks just get destroyed as long as you can pilot half decently. I often come in and get 1.5 volleys off as pilot and circle strafe from there. My gunner friend is pretty bad atm and cant seem to spot anything as I find tanks way before he does even though gunner has no distractions and way better/cleaner view even without IRNV. If he was the same skill as I was with gunner I think we'd kill tanks on the first pass everytime as with a random pilot I was gunning for we did that almost every time.

LAVs with rocket perks are a PITA to deal with if they position themself in open areas since you cant sneak up on them. If they are decent YOU WILL DIE. However most people in the MOBLILE AA, camp... so you can just avoid them or force them to reposition so you can have a chance to kill them. This is really map dependent obviously as in open areas LAV always wins but in areas with cover chopper can win. You can equip regular rockets and jump out before you die to kill the LAV too. That or tell ur team to kill it (works like 1% of the time even if u spot and tell the location in team chat...). As long as there is no LAV you have free reign. If there is an LAV you must mind your positioning to avoid it but you can still fly over half most maps easily.

I have been working with my friend to find out when he can and cant shoot and how to make it so he can shoot more and more accurately. You have to talk to your gunner because your flight path may be perfect for solo chopper but to maximize gunner effectiveness, which is most of your damage and kills, you need to make sure you are flying at certain angles, and strafing properly. Make sure your gunner (or pilot) is talking and telling you what they need and have discussions. My gunner is kinda quiet so I have to ask him why he isnt raping everything constantly.

The hardest part is getting to fly cuz if you want to fly people never switch or they TK or they want to solo pilot when u and a friend are on skype but they dont give a crap. Even server admins dont take turns and then just ban you like the power tripping nerds they are. So its really hard to get practice at all. Owning your own server would be the best way to learns since the admins in BF3 seem to be huge power tripping dicks so far who even TK.

They should make it so attack helicopters and jets are a "class" and only 2 people are allowed to even fly it so there are no disputes for chopper. But if the chopper is there for 30seconds and they havent taken it they forfeit their "keys".


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Add me for some BF3 fun, origin name is in my sig.

Though if you're racist, talk trash, or say "gay" the entire time you play or at all, don't bother adding me as you're not worth knowing.


----------



## kcuestag

Did anyone else notice a performance drop after last week's patch?

Before I could play it maxed out and it would NEVER (and I mean NEVER, even with tank explosions, smoke, etc...) go below 60fps. Now it easily goes below 60fps with tank fights (when they make smoke around) specially in the map Seinne Crossing.









Did anyone else notice this as well? Many of my clan mates have reported that they also got a bit of a performance drop after the patch.

PS: This is using Ultra Preset (Ultra; MSAAx4; AA Post High; Motion Blur; HBAO)


----------



## Qu1ckset

hey whats the best way of flying? joysticks? and what are the common or best ones to use? and does any use mics in this game ?, in game chat or external program?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> hey whats the best way of flying? joysticks? and what are the common or best ones to use? and does any use mics in this game ?, in game chat or external program?


Best for Battlefield 3 is a keyboard combined with a good mouse with high DPI.

I use my G500 @ max DPI (~5700DPI) and It's very easy to fly all air vehicles, a lot easier than joystick to be honest.

But I'm also a weird person according to my clan mates, I use 5700 DPI all the time even when on foot with weapons.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> You have to be a pretty bad player to get hit by a mortar. I've been killed only once due to casualclueless players stacking on me...


Um, no. On HC a mortar can kill you with one direct hit. I only play on 64-player servers and when you have 5+ people all mortaring your positions, you will die eventually no matter how much you move. Unless you are camping in some indestructible building or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did anyone else notice a performance drop after last week's patch?
> Before I could play it maxed out and it would NEVER (and I mean NEVER, even with tank explosions, smoke, etc...) go below 60fps. Now it easily goes below 60fps with tank fights (when they make smoke around) specially in the map Seinne Crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice this as well? Many of my clan mates have reported that they also got a bit of a performance drop after the patch.
> PS: This is using Ultra Preset (Ultra; MSAAx4; AA Post High; Motion Blur; HBAO)


Yes, I've noticed a performance drop. Especially during explosions and a lot of action, the game seems to bog down easier.


----------



## TG_bigboss

same for me. Ive had to turn my settings down for now to get back the frames i use to have. I might have to reuse my custom profile for Nvidia control panel. Makes me sad. I feel like its my computer but its not. i guess we will just have to wait for the new drivers to kick in and get back the performance we lost.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, I've noticed a performance drop. Especially during explosions and a lot of action, the game seems to bog down easier.


Yeah, that's exactly what I mean.









I hope they fix it next patch.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they fix it next patch.


Zoom in on the main gun in a tank and shoot something close so there's a big explosion with tons of debris flying around. Do you notice your GPU usage dropping?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did anyone else notice a performance drop after last week's patch?
> Before I could play it maxed out and it would NEVER (and I mean NEVER, even with tank explosions, smoke, etc...) go below 60fps. Now it easily goes below 60fps with tank fights (when they make smoke around) specially in the map Seinne Crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else notice this as well? Many of my clan mates have reported that they also got a bit of a performance drop after the patch.
> PS: This is using Ultra Preset (Ultra; MSAAx4; AA Post High; Motion Blur; HBAO)


http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/11/26/how-to-enable-3d-support-in-battlefield-3-on-pc.aspx
this is probably why:
Quote:


> We have added support for Stereoscopic 3D in the Frostbite 2 engine by rendering each frame twice..."


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Zoom in on the main gun in a tank and shoot something close so there's a big explosion with tons of debris flying around. Do you notice your GPU usage dropping?


I do notice the FPS dropping but didn't check for GPU usage, I'll check it again and let you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/11/26/how-to-enable-3d-support-in-battlefield-3-on-pc.aspx
> this is probably why:


I doubt that's the issue, I don't have a 3D monitor, nor 3D enabled, that shouldn't be the problem.


----------



## Tiger S.

Hackers have been out in full force today. I guess there is a new hack that PB doesn't detect yet. It's a one shot aimbot, with no kill cam. Guys were 315-15 and pissing off everyone. I hate hacks.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Zoom in on the main gun in a tank and shoot something close so there's a big explosion with tons of debris flying around. Do you notice your GPU usage dropping?


I just tried it, the GPU usage remained at 98%-99% on both cards.









I did not have such FPS drops on the tank fights before the patch.


----------



## Flying Donkey

Some guy just got 30-0 on Cannals rush.....
He was whoring that mobile AA, we couldn't even get off the boat. I was so close to destroying.


----------



## frankth3frizz

The irnv and the taclight is really getting to me now. I'm shooting at an enemy and a teamate looks at mee and totally ruins my aim and I die! Happens constantly on CQB maps. Soooo annoying!!the IRNV is like a game developer approved hack -.-


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Best for Battlefield 3 is a keyboard combined with a good mouse with high DPI.
> I use my G500 @ max DPI (~5700DPI) and It's very easy to fly all air vehicles, a lot easier than joystick to be honest.
> But I'm also a weird person according to my clan mates, *I use 5700 DPI all the time even when on foot with weapons.*












Eh, well, I sometimes forget to put it back down from max on my G700, I can still shoot people without doing a 180... just







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> The irnv and the taclight is really getting to me now. I'm shooting at an enemy and a teamate looks at mee and totally ruins my aim and I die! Happens constantly on CQB maps. Soooo annoying!!the IRNV is like a game developer approved hack -.-


I actually like the flashlight... it adds variety and they really aren't hard to kill(shoot the centre of the light lol), I don't really like the IRNV though... it's a shame everybody uses it!


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> The irnv and *the taclight is really getting to me now.* I'm shooting at an enemy and *a teamate looks at me and totally ruins my aim and I die!* Happens constantly on CQB maps. Soooo annoying!!the IRNV is like a game developer approved hack -.-


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, well, I sometimes forget to put it back down from max on my G700, I can still shoot people without doing a 180... just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the flashlight... it adds variety and they really aren't hard to kill(shoot the centre of the light lol), I don't really like the IRNV though... it's a shame everybody uses it!


Pretty sure he's talking about his own teammate blinding him while he was having a shootout with the enemy.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Pretty sure he's talking about his own teammate blinding him while he was having a shootout with the enemy.


Fair enough then... if I have it on I just leave it off until I'm about to run down a hallway I know is full of people


----------



## TG_bigboss

Wow im so pissed at stupid people always pointing the hacker finger when someone isn't even hacking. So what maybe he is a hardcore player who's better than you doesn't mean he is a hacker. 300-2 is hacking.....40-6 is not hacking.....EA had to ban my friend just because he got too many reports on his account...Yet they told him they have no proof. Players didn't post any screenshots and pb 95% of the time shows ur screen black so people think your hacking. They temp ban him for "misconduct" just to shut the players up and they told him sunday 11/27 he could play. Well he checked today and they said they perm ban him. They gave his money back but he has to start all over again.. he was lvl 57 with 100+ hours( yea he has no life i know lol i tell him that.) Its like ***! i hate that. its annoying. and on top of that they waste there time lurking and snooping your stats to see if your hacking. How stupid is that! really grinds my gears. Ive seen him play. he's amazing and he doesn't hack. But i guess there is just noobs out there that like to QQ too much.

If someone was really hacking yo would see there stats are crazyy and accuracy is up the wall. he had legit stats too for being his rank.


----------



## TriviumKM

I get called a hacker on a daily basis and I'm not even that good lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> I get called a hacker on a daily basis and I'm not even that good lol


I got called a hacker for doing a buggy jihad with C4


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone explain why (after last patch) i can't see or spawn on radio beacon ???
sometimes i see bunch of them around my team but for some reason every time i'm ready to deploy i don't have the option to spawn on "radio beacon"










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone explain why (after last patch) i can't see or spawn on spawn beacon ???
> sometimes i see bunch of them around my team but for some reason every time i'm ready to deploy i don't have the option to spawn on "spawn beacon"


maybe cause they've blown up?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> maybe cause they've blown up?


i just edited my post with pic...since last patch i couldn't spawn once on beacon


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone explain why (after last patch) i can't see or spawn on spawn beacon ???
> sometimes i see bunch of them around my team but for some reason every time i'm ready to deploy i don't have the option to spawn on "spawn beacon"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Looks like you're not in a squad. That might be the reason why.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Yep, iirc you have to be in their squad to spawn on it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

no you don't have to,you can spawn on your own radio beacon








i have done this many times ,but can't lately for some reason


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> no you don't have to,you can spawn on your own radio beacon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have done this many times ,but can't lately for some reason


You can spawn on your own beacon or a squad mates. If that beacon in the pic was yours you should be able to spawn on it. If you can't theres something wrong. When you spawn on your own beacon it destroys it and you need to plant another.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes and yes ...why i can't tho ???

EDIT ; the pic above is my own radio beacon i plant it deployed from the base run back and it's still there


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Best for Battlefield 3 is a keyboard combined with a good mouse with high DPI.
> I use my G500 @ max DPI (~5700DPI) and It's very easy to fly all air vehicles, a lot easier than joystick to be honest.
> But I'm also a weird person according to my clan mates, *I use 5700 DPI all the time even when on foot with weapons.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, well, I sometimes forget to put it back down from max on my G700, I can still shoot people without doing a 180... just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> The irnv and the taclight is really getting to me now. I'm shooting at an enemy and a teamate looks at mee and totally ruins my aim and I die! Happens constantly on CQB maps. Soooo annoying!!the IRNV is like a game developer approved hack -.-
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually like the flashlight... it adds variety and they really aren't hard to kill(shoot the centre of the light lol), I don't really like the IRNV though... it's a shame everybody uses it!
Click to expand...

Oh yea killing the person is fine, but when the distraction is from a teamate aiiming straight at you, it gets a bit frustrating.


----------



## MIKEVALL

Honestly you dont know he is not hacking? Just because he is your friend, thruth is the only one that really knows is him. Im not saying he is or isnt but i have to believe, if EA banned him they had some reason.( maybe not screenshot proof) I mean do realize how many hacker reports they get daily , and probably 90% are just cry babies. with maybe 10% really hacking statpadding glicthing.


----------



## Fr0sty

yayyy... 3rd crash after changing a map ... way to go ea .. now the game crashes way more then before the patch ...


----------



## B-rock

I keep hearing something about IRNV I think it is? What is it exactly?


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I keep hearing something about IRNV I think it is? What is it exactly?


Infrared/Night Vision Scope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yayyy... 3rd crash after changing a map ... way to go ea .. now the game crashes way more then before the patch ...


I have a similar problem on my servers with the server loosing it's blaze connection. It's a problem I and many other server owners are having right now; It's very frustrating to work on filling up the server just to have it drop all the connected players after an hour or two. It's happened three times today alone, and today is the fist day I've ever had this problem so often.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I keep hearing something about IRNV I think it is? What is it exactly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Infrared/Night Vision Scope
> I have a similar problem on my servers with the server loosing it's blaze connection. It's a problem I and many other server owners are having right now; It's very frustrating to work on filling up the server just to have it drop all the connected players after an hour or two. It's happened three times today alone, and today is the fist day I've ever had this problem so often.












i hope ea fixes this one .. because getting black screens all the time isnt fun .. especially when you want to practice a specific skill for long hours


----------



## alancsalt

So where's "The Complete Guide to All Things Battlefield" then? Is there one?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Wow im so pissed at stupid people always pointing the hacker finger when someone isn't even hacking. So what maybe he is a hardcore player who's better than you doesn't mean he is a hacker. 300-2 is hacking.....40-6 is not hacking.....EA had to ban my friend just because he got too many reports on his account...Yet they told him they have no proof. Players didn't post any screenshots and pb 95% of the time shows ur screen black so people think your hacking. They temp ban him for "misconduct" just to shut the players up and they told him sunday 11/27 he could play. Well he checked today and they said they perm ban him. They gave his money back but he has to start all over again.. he was lvl 57 with 100+ hours( yea he has no life i know lol i tell him that.) Its like ***! i hate that. its annoying. and on top of that they waste there time lurking and snooping your stats to see if your hacking. How stupid is that! really grinds my gears. Ive seen him play. he's amazing and he doesn't hack. But i guess there is just noobs out there that like to QQ too much.
> If someone was really hacking yo would see there stats are crazyy and accuracy is up the wall. he had legit stats too for being his rank.


What was his score per minute and his K/D ratio? If it was over 1,000 SPM, he was definitively hacking or stat exploiting at one point and he deserved to get banned. I've never seen a 100% legitimate player get over 800 average SPM. On battle log stats page, the top 1% of SPM players are in the 600-700 SPM range.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Lock ups lately, could be my card though :/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I got banned from 2 servers lastnight. First time ever! Small 16 person servers and I went 7-1 and 8-1 in the first server on two maps, banned... Went to the next server, 11-2 and 10-1...banned... Hmm...and I was having a good night too! KInda lame...


----------



## GeforceGTS

Encountered my first cheater in a PB server last night, the guy was doing 360 spins mowing down everyone across the map :l

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/LucknoLuckNo01/stats/371938429/

Wasn't even trying to hide it ;l


----------



## Higgins

Haven't been in this thread in a week or so, so these might have been posted already.
















7 flags makes me happy. Same amount of Oman flags, and only one less for Karkand.









Going to be getting back into BF3 when this drops. Can't stand vanilla BF3 maps.


----------



## black06g85

well finally got to play this weekend.
new update crashed the comp and corrupted windows... go figure
back up and running, 285.79 drivers now
fps has taken a dive used to stay at a solid 60 fps on vsync, now it randomly plunges to the 20's (ultra) and not even under heavy fighting, just random.
but on a good note, since the big crash friday of the game, it's only crashed once since then.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I've only played it since the patch was released as I got it Friday, so it sounds like I should expect a big performance increase with a future patch, since the newest one killed it for some people.


----------



## importflip

I'm having about the same performance with the new patch and using 11.11+CAP 2.

I was using 11.11a for Skyrim, until I noticed that it induced stuttering with BF3. Now I'm back at 11.11+Cap2 and poor Skyrim performance. :sadface:

Here's to hoping 11.12 will be decent. That or a possible 11.11c


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What was his score per minute and his K/D ratio? If it was over 1,000 SPM, he was definitively hacking or stat exploiting at one point and he deserved to get banned. I've never seen a 100% legitimate player get over 800 average SPM. On battle log stats page, the top 1% of SPM players are in the 600-700 SPM range.


he had 820spm something like that. His account is gone now, but we played hardcore servers a lot is why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread in a week or so, so these might have been posted already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 flags makes me happy. Same amount of Oman flags, and only one less for Karkand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be getting back into BF3 when this drops. Can't stand vanilla BF3 maps.


haha did you guys spot the fourth vehicle? that is soo funny! deff makes me crap my pants!


----------



## dartuil

hello im new on this thread
nothing to do against rubberbanding ?
it kil my game havent this before patch after patch it started


----------



## SectorNine50

Played the new patch for the first time last night, and I absolutely love it!

Choppers were a blast; actually being able to stay in the fight for a little bit was really, really nice. Game played really well, too.

Overall, Sector is pleased.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> hello im new on this thread
> nothing to do against rubberbanding ?
> it kil my game havent this before patch after patch it started


Nothing really. Stay in your region and away from servers over 65ping. Dice needs to look into the rubberbanding issues. They were gone and now they came back.



using the new msi afterburner beta 9. Is anyone else getting this weird OSD output? maybe a fault on there end?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Nothing really. Stay in your region and away from servers over 65ping. Dice needs to look into the rubberbanding issues. They were gone and now they came back.
> 
> using the new msi afterburner beta 9. Is anyone else getting this weird OSD output? maybe a fault on there end?


Nope... but then again I just have temps, mem usage, and fps on the OSD. I'll check...lol that GPU is workin WAYYYY HARD!!!!









It was so annoying booting windows getting the MSI afterburner is out of date error...ug not anymore thankfully

Check this game out...not bad. Too bad it ended, coulda got 20+ streak...too bad we don't have a tac nuke like mw2...lolz

Hehe...temps pretty good in the game....


----------



## Jras

Loving the game so far, but tired of getting owned by the INVR scope.


----------



## Taylorsci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Loving the game so far, but tired of getting owned by the INVR scope.


Can't beat them, join them?


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Loving the game so far, but tired of getting owned by the INVR scope.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Can't beat them, join them?


It's funny, I don't find the INVR scope all that advantageous in BF3. Maybe on a few of the darker maps, but a) it doesn't work through smoke, which I thought would be the biggest advantage, and b) it's only 1x. I find myself liking the ACOG a lot more than INVR.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> 's funny, I don't find the INVR scope all that advantageous in BF3. Maybe on a few of the darker maps, but a) it doesn't work through smoke, which I thought would be the biggest advantage, and b) it's only 1x. I find myself liking the ACOG a lot more than INVR.


IRVR scope sheds off reaction time
it takes a split second longer to recognize a person in plain sight vs. seeing some orange (as soon as you see orange you start firing)
make is MUCH easier to spot

sad to say, i do not have the scope yet...i've only used it in co op


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Nope... but then again I just have temps, mem usage, and fps on the OSD. I'll check...lol that GPU is workin WAYYYY HARD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was so annoying booting windows getting the MSI afterburner is out of date error...ug not anymore thankfully
> Check this game out...not bad. Too bad it ended, coulda got 20+ streak...too bad we don't have a tac nuke like mw2...lolz
> 
> Hehe...temps pretty good in the game....


Haha i got a gtx 570 BAWS edition







it was just weird lol i laughed a little. i guess they will fix it. I only have fan speed temps mem usage and fps for benchmarking and getting the most out of my games. Reduced it for now since all my settings are good and i found a way to lower my temps =) I know everytime i booted up it would be like WARRNING!!! OUT OF DATE....!!!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Haven't been in this thread in a week or so, so these might have been posted already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 flags makes me happy. Same amount of Oman flags, and only one less for Karkand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be getting back into BF3 when this drops. Can't stand vanilla BF3 maps.


To be honest, I didn't play those maps at all since I bought Battlefield 2 on 2008, which by then it had been out 3 years, and none of my friends really played it. So I am really excited to see how they look.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black06g85*
> 
> well finally got to play this weekend.
> new update crashed the comp and corrupted windows... go figure
> back up and running, 285.79 drivers now
> fps has taken a dive used to stay at a solid 60 fps on vsync, now it randomly plunges to the 20's (ultra) and not even under heavy fighting, just random.
> but on a good note, since the big crash friday of the game, it's only crashed once since then.


I didn't get such an fps drop, I can't say how much of a performance loss I got, but It is enough for me to get annoyed by fps drops below 60 in some maps with some tank action (Specially Seine Crossing), other than that, without using the tank, I'm at +80fps all the time (cards at stock, Ultra Preset, including MSAAx4, AA Post HIGH, Motion Blur, HBAO... etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I've only played it since the patch was released as I got it Friday, so it sounds like I should expect a big performance increase with a future patch, since the newest one killed it for some people.


I wouldn't expect a miracle.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Nothing really. Stay in your region and away from servers over 65ping. Dice needs to look into the rubberbanding issues. They were gone and now they came back. [/URL]
> using the new msi afterburner beta 9. Is anyone else getting this weird OSD output? maybe a fault on there end?


I don't get those at all on our clan server, heck, I even played on the OCN server few times which is on the other continent and I get about 110-120 ping, and I still have no lag / rubberbanding AT ALL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Haha i got a gtx 570 BAWS edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was just weird lol i laughed a little. i guess they will fix it. I only have fan speed temps mem usage and fps for benchmarking and getting the most out of my games. Reduced it for now since all my settings are good and i found a way to lower my temps =) I know everytime i booted up it would be like WARRNING!!! OUT OF DATE....!!!


I use MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 BETA 9 as well, and I use the On-Screen Display too (Both GPU's; Usage, Temperature, Fan Speed, Core Clock, Shader Clock, Memory Clock, Memory Usage, Framerate) and I don't have those issues.

But I did get that very same bug a while ago (Not sure if it was during the BETA or in the final game).

Try restarting the game and MSI Afterburner, that might help.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.36-beta-driver.html

New Beta Drivers are out:

"Fixes some random instances of triangular artifacts when playing Battlefield 3."


----------



## crizthakidd

swear to god man f2000 tactical light+foregrip+ INVR scope users.

plz suck it lol.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

^ I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THAT FOR SO LONG. AND IT ACTUALLY WORKS.








Thank you Nvidia.

Lol @ INRV. It's IRNV. Why is everyone annoyed by it? It's getting nerfed when Karkand comes out. So might as well abuse the heck out of it.

Like here for example.










M27 IAR + IRNV + C4 + AMMO BOX + .44 = SUCCESS


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Lol @ INRV. It's IRNV. Why is everyone annoyed by it? It's getting nerfed when Karkand comes out. So might as well abuse the heck out of it.


Eh INRV isn't impressive, especially when 34-15 is a low average score. I use the M16A3 foregrip/holo/silencer almost exclusively because it
allows me to run and gun effectively and most importantly quietly, seeing an orange flicker isn't worth not being able to keep adaquate coverage
on my surroundings.

@Kcu WE NEED TO PLAY MAN! Been gone a week for thanksgiving and had to shake off the rust last night playing with Box and Santuh.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Can't beat them, join them?


My sentiments exactly! I've done my complaining about the IRNV scope, now I play with it... until they take it away or nerf it I use it now because I got tired of being killed by it.

I think in certain light conditions it should show bright... kinda like night vision goggles.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 's funny, I don't find the INVR scope all that advantageous in BF3. Maybe on a few of the darker maps, but a) it doesn't work through smoke, which I thought would be the biggest advantage, and b) it's only 1x. I find myself liking the ACOG a lot more than INVR.
> 
> 
> 
> IRVR scope sheds off reaction time
> it takes a split second longer to recognize a person in plain sight vs. seeing some orange (as soon as you see orange you start firing)
> make is MUCH easier to spot
> sad to say, i do not have the scope yet...i've only used it in co op
Click to expand...

Maybe so, but in my very humble opinion, reaction time isn't the end-all. I also find that with the IRNV (I will just use those 4 letters in any order I please, it seems...) that I don't aim for the head, since it's more of an amorphous orange blob I'm shooting...

Also... How on earth do you nerf infrared optics? It's already a 1x magnification... I never really thought it was unfair, personally.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Eh INRV isn't impressive, especially when 34-15 is a low average score. I use the M16A3 foregrip/holo/silencer almost exclusively because it
> allows me to run and gun effectively and most importantly quietly, seeing an orange flicker isn't worth not being able to keep adaquate coverage
> on my surroundings.
> @Kcu WE NEED TO PLAY MAN! Been gone a week for thanksgiving and had to shake off the rust last night playing with Box and Santuh.


You're always invited into my clan server.









Welcome back!









I might as well abuse the IRNV before it gets nerfed, I only used it once.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Maybe so, but in my very humble opinion, reaction time isn't the end-all. I also find that with the IRNV (I will just use those 4 letters in any order I please, it seems...) that I don't aim for the head, since it's more of an amorphous orange blob I'm shooting...
> Also... How on earth do you nerf infrared optics? It's already a 1x magnification... I never really thought it was unfair, personally.


Easy, decrease the brightness of the Yellow players in the IRNV scope...

Should Infrared scopes be white/black? Not green/yellow? Like on the tanks... Is it Night vision or Infrared? Or I guess its both and I don't know its kinda a mix...?

Yay! New Nvidia drivers! cant wait to get to my desktop!


----------



## andrews2547

I want to get BF3. What graphics settings do you think I can run it at on my sigrig







. I will be playing it at 1920x1080


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I want to get BF3. What graphics settings do you think I can run it at on my sigrig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will be playing it at 1920x1080


Smoothly? Probably medium.


----------



## andrews2547

Well as long as it isn't low







I want to play it at 40+fps


----------



## CallsignVega

How can people actually say that the IRNV doesn't offer much advantage? They must be kidding themselves ie: abusers. I don't think it could possible get any simpler to aim at a huge glowing orange blob against a black background. The only way it could get any simpler is if the game auto aimed at the huge orange target for you.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How can people actually say that the IRNV doesn't offer much advantage? They must be kidding themselves ie: abusers. I don't think it could possible get any simpler to aim at a huge glowing orange blob against a black background. The only way it could get any simpler is if the game auto aimed at the huge orange target for you.


I guess I just don't have that hard of a time identifying targets without IRNV to warrant the negative of losing sight of my surroundings, not to mention having no magnification. Not worth using it to me.

Now, if it worked through smoke... That would be rad...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How can people actually say that the IRNV doesn't offer much advantage? They must be kidding themselves ie: abusers. I don't think it could possible get any simpler to aim at a huge glowing orange blob against a black background. The only way it could get any simpler is if the game auto aimed at the huge orange target for you.


That, combined with the 3D spotting wallhax in noob-core servers just makes the game silly.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> That, combined with the 3D spotting wallhax in noob-core servers just makes the game silly.


Hardcore servers are great for scrub, prone-camping girls.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> That, combined with the 3D spotting wallhax in noob-core servers just makes the game silly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Hardcore servers are great for scrub, prone-camping girls.


Lol, sweeping generalizations, for the winnnn!


----------



## mtbiker033

I tried the IRNV scope and also use the thermals in the tank/apc and love them both. Don't hate the playah, hate the game!


----------



## snoball

Many pages ago somebody said they will gift BF3 to 1st post on page 3000, find out soon lol.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I do play with IRNV but hope it gets nerfed. Anyway, Pro-Tips for the QQers, get Spec Ops Camo, it reduce your visibility on the thermal vision.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Hardcore servers are great for scrub, prone-camping girls.


If some scrub is prone camping, a simple frag round or any of the vehicles in the game will clear em out in one shot. Unless it's a sissy sniper 800M away, whose class needs removed from the game completely.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If some scrub is prone camping, a simple frag round or any of the vehicles in the game will clear em out in one shot. Unless it's a sissy sniper 800M away, whose class needs removed from the game completely.


If I could find that info, I would be very surprised if the Recon class accounted for even 1/8th of my deaths... Why remove it?


----------



## Robilar

Anyone know how to resolve the non respawing issue? It's now happened quite a few times. I am in the middle of a round, die and when the respawn deploy window pops up, I can't respawn. I can navigate around screens, type talk ingame etc, but cannot get back to the game. I have to exit out, close the match and relaunch into another server.

Driving me up the wall.

Also I cannot get the TUGS to deploy in game. It's mapped to one of my number keys but doesn't seem to work.

Any ideas?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> If I could find that info, I would be very surprised if the Recon class accounted for even 1/8th of my deaths... Why remove it?


Because 99% of the people that play that class are a waste of a slot on a server. Battlefield is a teamwork game, which those 99% hardly ever contribute towards. There was a DICE presentation early on that called the classes: Assault, Support, Engineer and Sissy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone know how to resolve the non respawing issue? It's now happened quite a few times. I am in the middle of a round, die and when the respawn deploy window pops up, I can't respawn. I can navigate around screens, type talk ingame etc, but cannot get back to the game. I have to exit out, close the match and relaunch into another server.
> Driving me up the wall.
> Also I cannot get the TUGS to deploy in game. It's mapped to one of my number keys but doesn't seem to work.
> Any ideas?


Sometimes the "deploy" text is missing in my spawn screen but clicking it anyways or pressing enter after selecting a spawn point usually works. I haven't been unable to spawn but I've had plenty of bugs spawning in with no UI or weapons before.
The TUGS needs to be placed down in the same way the spawn beacon and mortar are. You need to find an open enough space and wait for it to be colored green indicating an open space to put it. You can put TUGS inside buildings.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Because 99% of the people that play that class are a waste of a slot on a server. Battlefield is a teamwork game, which those 99% hardly ever contribute towards. There was a DICE presentation early on that called the classes: Assault, Support, Engineer and Sissy.


I think they really should get rid of the marksmen bonus. All that does is condone shots from as far away as possible.

It would be cool if there were special Recon bonuses for covering a flag or a teammate instead. I think it would help make Recon be more objective oriented.


----------



## Code-Red

Need to pick up BF3, is it still only on Origin?


----------



## tcaughey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Need to pick up BF3, is it still only on Origin?


Well, you don't have to purchase it on Origin (although I just picked up the game on Origin for $26 after a stacked 20% off coupon on top of the CM sale, and taxes







), but I do think it's still required to play unless someone has released a crack of some sort. Pick it up now while it's on sale!


----------



## crashoran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I do play with IRNV but hope it gets nerfed. Anyway, Pro-Tips for the QQers, get Spec Ops Camo, it reduce your visibility on the thermal vision.


When do you unlock that camo?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> I think they really should get rid of the marksmen bonus. All that does is condone shots from as far away as possible.
> It would be cool if there were special Recon bonuses for covering a flag or a teammate instead. I think it would help make Recon be more objective oriented.


A aggressive scope gets way more points and helps his team way more. Literally every scope I've seen besides people I know sit back and pick, I don't get it. Why are people so afraid to push up with the scope? SV98/M98B are just amazing up close and dominate players when playing aggressively.


----------



## jcde7ago

Never understood what the fascination and QQ'ing about IRNV is.

Used it for all of ONE match - and I did terribly. Since then, it's been M16A3 w/ ACOG and G36C w/ Holo and I DESTROY with those guns (particularly the M16A3).

IRNV is really only useful if you're going Support, imo. And even then, it's not OP or anything given the substantial recoil with LMGs.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> Never understood what the fascination and QQ'ing about IRNV is.


Because people die a lot from people using it, therefore it is automatically is OP, stupid, and should be nerfed/removed outright.

Maybe if they had some actual night maps it would be useful, but I've only used it for maybe 3 rounds total.


----------



## CallsignVega

When 50+ % of all people on the servers are using IRNV, you know it is not balanced.

On another note, has anyone figured out the quirkiness of the squad spawn system? Why are a lot of my squad mates always grayed out and un-spawn-on-able? A lot of the time it doesn't allow me to spawn on any of my squad.









I remember in BC2 if your squad mate was alive, you could always spawn on them no matter what.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When 50+ % of all people on the servers are using IRNV, you know it is not balanced.
> On another note, has anyone figured out the quirkiness of the squad spawn system? Why are a lot of my squad mates always grayed out and un-spawn-on-able? A lot of the time it doesn't allow me to spawn on any of my squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in BC2 if your squad mate was alive, you could always spawn on them no matter what.


Normally it's because they're in a vehicle. I've yet to see any other reason why besides that.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When 50+ % of all people on the servers are using IRNV, you know it is not balanced.
> On another note, has anyone figured out the quirkiness of the squad spawn system? Why are a lot of my squad mates always grayed out and un-spawn-on-able? A lot of the time it doesn't allow me to spawn on any of my squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in BC2 if your squad mate was alive, you could always spawn on them no matter what.


Useful =\= unbalanced

I feel like DICE was a little overzealous in what areas squad mates are able to spawn on others. Like in BC2 rush, you can't spawn on a squad mate that is back in the attackers deployment.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Nothing really. Stay in your region and away from servers over 65ping. Dice needs to look into the rubberbanding issues. They were gone and now they came back.
> 
> using the new msi afterburner beta 9. Is anyone else getting this weird OSD output? maybe a fault on there end?


Runs fine for me, it does take away a lot more frames than it did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taylorsci*
> 
> Can't beat them, join them?


It's terrible, i absolutely hate it. lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashoran*
> 
> When do you unlock that camo?


level 44 I think.


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If some scrub is prone camping, a simple frag round or any of the vehicles in the game will clear em out in one shot. Unless it's a sissy *sniper 800M* away, whose class needs removed from the game completely.


Well thats the whole point of being a sniper, to shoot from a few hundred meters away......

I agree with you on the teamwork thing though, dont get team work very often but every now and then you get in a game where your flying a chopper and you land it and both the gunner and you get out to repair it without having to worry that the gunner is going to take the chopper as soon as you get out -____-


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Well thats the whole point of being a sniper, to shoot from a few hundred meters away......
> I agree with you on the teamwork thing though, dont get team work very often but every now and then you get in a game where your flying a chopper and you land it and both the gunner and you get out to repair it without having to worry that the gunner is going to take the chopper as soon as you get out -____-


Wait there's a sniper class? News to me.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Not a bad round

Add me to com center: Qu1ckset


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When 50+ % of all people on the servers are using IRNV, you know it is not balanced.
> On another note, has anyone figured out the quirkiness of the squad spawn system? Why are a lot of my squad mates always grayed out and un-spawn-on-able? A lot of the time it doesn't allow me to spawn on any of my squad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember in BC2 if your squad mate was alive, you could always spawn on them no matter what.


Are you playing hardcore or hardcore modified? On hardcore you can only spawn on the squad leader. I don't think BF3 makes squad mates unspawnable unless there's not enough room for you next to them(but even then they're not greyed out, it just doesn't let you spawn on top of them). I've had people spawn on me when I'm out of bounds while I was repairing a jet I had to emergency land. Are you playing Rush where you're defending and your squad mates didn't pull back after the attackers took both MCOMS and are too far forward?


----------



## Dropshock

Everyone add me:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Neostriker73/

I'll start playing PC in a week when I get my sig rig set-up at the end of the week.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dropshock*
> 
> Everyone add me:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Neostriker73/
> I'll start playing PC in a week when I get my sig rig set-up at the end of the week.


I added you. Check out the OCN platoon to find more people from here: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/


----------



## jcde7ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When 50+ % of all people on the servers are using IRNV, you know it is not balanced.


I guess it's just me then. I don't die enough to IRNV users to complain.


----------



## Qu1ckset

everyone add me:http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Qu1ckSet/


----------



## dartuil

add me too same in battlelog


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone know how to resolve the non respawing issue? It's now happened quite a few times. I am in the middle of a round, die and when the respawn deploy window pops up, I can't respawn. I can navigate around screens, type talk ingame etc, but cannot get back to the game. I have to exit out, close the match and relaunch into another server.
> 
> Driving me up the wall.
> 
> Also I cannot get the TUGS to deploy in game. It's mapped to one of my number keys but doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Any ideas?


when you cant click anything just press enter to deploy till the next match and up and down arrows to navigate the flags


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labbu63*
> 
> when you cant click anything just press enter to deploy till the next match and up and down arrows to navigate the flags


Any idea if you can edit your loadouts when this problem happens?


----------



## Sync_Bit

Does anyone know the exact key you use to make the MAV go up and than control it ???

I ask as I have a Merc Stealth Keybaord & a Logitech 3D Extreme pro Joystick and have re-mapped all my keys for flying, Jets & Helio's

I have tried everything to make the MAV go up but no luck...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Any idea if you can edit your loadouts when this problem happens?


have not figured out that yet but i dont think you can change or edit classes


----------



## calavera

Not sure if this has been posted already but I lol'd


----------



## JoeyTB

One of my better games in the jet... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/7902349/1/226373542/

Shame my only death was from a team mate in another jet crashing into me :|


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*
> 
> Does anyone know the exact key you use to make the MAV go up and than control it ???
> I ask as I have a Merc Stealth Keybaord & a Logitech 3D Extreme pro Joystick and have re-mapped all my keys for flying, Jets & Helio's
> I have tried everything to make the MAV go up but no luck...
> Thanks in advance...


i haven't remapped my keys
but default is throttle up is space and throttle down is left CTRL

after the throttles its standard WASD controls for moving in different directions


----------



## Amhro

lol
http://www.g4tv.com/vgdm/best-game-2011/
bf3 is losing against assassins creed revelations??!!?!
change it please







ty


----------



## CallsignVega

When does the Karkland expansion for IRNVfield 3 come out?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> When does the Karkland expansion for IRNVfield 3 come out?


This has been answered quite a few times, there's no date.


----------



## Herophobic

You can't actually knife someone when he is using the mortar?


----------



## Lune

Wake Island is pretty sexy.. http://videos.pcgames.de/hdvideo/5792/Battlefield-3-Back-to-Karkand-Die-Map-Wake-Island

The sun is still there tho : /


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Many pages ago somebody said they will gift BF3 to 1st post on page 3000, find out soon lol.


I mentioned something like that... but for the mods/admins to organize







not me gifting it lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Normally it's because they're in a vehicle. I've yet to see any other reason why besides that.


No, when they are in a vehicle and there's no slot for you in the vehicle, they won't be grayed out, they'll be green and nothing will happen when u click on deploy.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> You can't actually knife someone when he is using the mortar?


you can, but it isnt a one hit kill, it does the same damage as if you knife someone from the front. (you need two hits)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I mentioned something like that... but for the mods/admins to organize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not me gifting it lol
> No, when they are in a vehicle and there's no slot for you in the vehicle, they won't be grayed out, they'll be green and nothing will happen when u click on deploy.


Mine's always grayed out if they're in a vehicle. :/


----------



## crizthakidd

im having trouble using the MAV just got it how does it actually kill, do i have to press left mouse right before i touch the opponent or what?


----------



## jcde7ago

People that complain about the IRNV are bad.

Sorry, but it had to be said...and no, I don't use it (1 round was enough for me in ~90 hours of playtime). Personally, I don't see anything that great about it, and seeing green/obnoxious flashes on my screen drives me up the wall. I just can't see an instance where an opposing player not using the IRNV would have necessarily saved someone from getting mowed down.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> People that complain about the IRNV are bad.
> Sorry, but it had to be said...and no, I don't use it (1 round was enough for me in ~90 hours of playtime). Personally, I don't see anything that great about it, and seeing green/obnoxious flashes on my screen drives me up the wall. I just can't see an instance where an opposing player not using the IRNV would have necessarily saved someone from getting mowed down.


Try it out on a map like Caspian Border. It totally eliminates the effect of cover. I can clearly see your body slipping thru the brush or behind leaves. It makes it easier to see targets in just about any circumstance. Even if I have no chance of killing you or if you managed to run into hard cover like a building, I still know where you are and I can just spot you and someone else will get you.
I use it all the time to quickly get unlocks for guns and I am still in favor of it being removed. It basically allows you acquire, identify and engage your target far quicker than any other scope in most circumstances.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcde7ago*
> 
> People that complain about the IRNV are bad.
> Sorry, but it had to be said...and no, I don't use it (1 round was enough for me in ~90 hours of playtime). Personally, I don't see anything that great about it, and seeing green/obnoxious flashes on my screen drives me up the wall. I just can't see an instance where an opposing player not using the IRNV would have necessarily saved someone from getting mowed down.


Plenty of situations, plus you can mow people down with the IRNV by sitting behind the leaves of a tree looking down. Without the IRNV, you wouldn't notice when a player is running across with a tree in front of you.

Definitely ridiculous, and should be removed from the game. Not a whole lot of ways to truly "nerf" what might as well be chams.


----------



## crizthakidd

i say just change how it works in the daytime i mean INVR is good for night maps and its supposed to be OP in real life but not so in the day time so just change the way it looks/works not jsut take it out


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> i say just change how it works in the daytime i mean INVR is good for night maps and its supposed to be OP in real life but not so in the day time so just change the way it looks/works not jsut take it out


I'm sure people would be okay with that. My only concern though is real life =/= balanced game. The game needs to balance, not realistic, which its far from anyways.


----------



## Fr0sty

finally unlocked the straight pull bolt on my sv98 but i was sad to see that i can't use a bi-pod at the same time









such a shame


----------



## Grief

Now what really needs a nerf, or just gone from the game, is the frag rounds from shotguns, nothing like dying from some guy just randomly shooting at the wall or floor. Ya that takes skill, don't even have to aim, just shoot in the general direction of someone to get a kill.

These things can kill from a massive distance as well, I once was killed from about 200+ meters just because I was stuck in a stairwell and couldn't get away. Its ridiculous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> i say just change how it works in the daytime i mean INVR is good for night maps and its supposed to be OP in real life but not so in the day time so just change the way it looks/works not jsut take it out


This would be a good way to nerf the site. Or make it so the camouflage really masks a player, much like the Black OPs camo does with the recon class, makes them difficult to see. Only part of their body and their head is showing.
Tune down the bright green a little bit as well, and blend it in with the background to make it a little harder to use.

I personally use the site because it is such a huge tactical advantage, but I don't like using it. One of the most graphically amazing games I have ever played and I have to stare at this green background the whole time...


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> i say just change how it works in the daytime i mean INVR is good for night maps and its supposed to be OP in real life but not so in the day time so just change the way it looks/works not jsut take it out


There are no night maps in the game. There is more than enough ambient light/street lighting in Tehran Highway, for it to not be needed.

Want to see a game where NV goggles are practical? Try Arma/Arma2 where it's pitch black out and even then when you put on/remove the goggles there is a significant but temporary adjustment effect to your vision, perhaps you are referring to maps like Metro or Damavand Peak inside the cave/in the tunnels?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> There are no night maps in the game. There is more than enough ambient light/street lighting in Tehran Highway, for it to not be needed.
> Want to see a game where NV goggles are practical? Try Arma/Arma2 where it's pitch black out and even then when you put on/remove the goggles there is a significant but temporary adjustment effect to your vision, perhaps you are referring to maps like Metro or Damavand Peak inside the cave/in the tunnels?


I completely agree, there are no dark maps in this game, I hardly consider the cave/tunnels in Metro or Damavand Peak "dark." Heck, you can still get light flares on your screen in both....


----------



## RushMore1205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally unlocked the straight pull bolt on my sv98 but i was sad to see that i can't use a bi-pod at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a shame


Haha same here just happened last night I was pissed. Hopefully once the little front handle unlocks you can use that


----------



## Psycho666

they should really fix the damn SLI problems.
bf3 only works when i use 1 core...so 3 cores are just useless.


----------



## crizthakidd

totally agree with frag rounds lol, the most *** deaths ive had were from noobs with them


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho666*
> 
> they should really fix the damn SLI problems.
> bf3 only works when i use 1 core...so 3 cores are just useless.


SLI works fine, you can't expect Quad-SLI to work fine on all games, specially on a card which is 2 generations old, It's pretty obvious they left supporting that long ago. In fact, a GTX295 QUAD-SLI never scaled properly, having more than 1 GTX295 is a huge waste of power, heat, and noise.


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally unlocked the straight pull bolt on my sv98 but i was sad to see that i can't use a bi-pod at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a shame


Just wait until you get the M98B you wont have to worry about a bi-pod. That gun is slightly OP but I love it!


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone know how to resolve the non respawing issue? It's now happened quite a few times. I am in the middle of a round, die and when the respawn deploy window pops up, I can't respawn. I can navigate around screens, type talk ingame etc, but cannot get back to the game. I have to exit out, close the match and relaunch into another server.
> Driving me up the wall.
> Also I cannot get the TUGS to deploy in game. It's mapped to one of my number keys but doesn't seem to work.
> Any ideas?


The update corrupted some of your files. Open Origin, right click BF3, and select Repair Install. Should work fine after that.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> i haven't remapped my keys
> but default is throttle up is space and throttle down is left CTRL
> after the throttles its standard WASD controls for moving in different directions


Thanks man !!!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The update corrupted some of your files. Open Origin, right click BF3, and select Repair Install. Should work fine after that.


How ironic, my game was working fine but I decided to do that just for the heck of it and it broke the game.

Going to defrag now to see if this fixes it, I tried 3 more repairs in Origin and it didn't find anything wrong.

Edit - A reboot solved it.


----------



## MacG32

Back To Karkand release date set for December 14


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The update corrupted some of your files. Open Origin, right click BF3, and select Repair Install. Should work fine after that.


^ this fixed my respawn issues ..also after the patch i noticed that most of the time you must join squad (any squad) in order to spawn on someone or radio beacon.
every time you join the game you will end up in "no squad",so if you want to spawn on your own radio beacon you have to be in squad


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The update corrupted some of your files. Open Origin, right click BF3, and select Repair Install. Should work fine after that.


haha...when I tried to do this 3 times, each time the game .exe didn't load and basically I had to delete everything and do a clean install.

I advise not doing that... Just delete the entire game and install from origin...

The game is constantly getting worse. More server disconnects, disconnected from EA, punkbuster kicks, and bf3 has stopped responding errors. game is upto date, as well as Pbuster. Takes me 5 times to join 1 game...greatttt. First attempt, BF3 stopped responding, 2nd try, Server disconnect (0), 2nd try, EA disconnect, 3rd try Server disconnect (1), 4th try Pbuster kick....5th try, IT WORKS!

Takes a good 5 minutes to just begin to load a game...woohoo!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushMore1205*
> 
> Haha same here just happened last night I was pissed. Hopefully once the little front handle unlocks you can use that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> Just wait until you get the M98B you wont have to worry about a bi-pod. That gun is slightly OP but I love it!


indeed it is OP

i can't figure out how a guy would aim and fire that beast while standing ... ohh well ..

nothing beats this gun tho


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> haha...when I tried to do this 3 times, each time the game .exe didn't load and basically I had to delete everything and do a clean install.
> I advise not doing that... Just delete the entire game and install from origin...
> The game is constantly getting worse. More server disconnects, disconnected from EA, punkbuster kicks, and bf3 has stopped responding errors. game is upto date, as well as Pbuster. Takes me 5 times to join 1 game...greatttt. First attempt, BF3 stopped responding, 2nd try, Server disconnect (0), 2nd try, EA disconnect, 3rd try Server disconnect (1), 4th try Pbuster kick....5th try, IT WORKS!
> Takes a good 5 minutes to just begin to load a game...woohoo!


I always get the 1st try, BF3 has stopped responding. Every once in a while, I get disconnect from EA Server. If you have a firewall, you may want to add bf3.exe, EACoreServer.exe, PnkBstrA.exe, and PnkBstrB.exe to the allow list. Also, using the latest nVidia Beta drivers causes more problems than the last released drivers.









Edit: Also, installing nVidia update and 3D vision drivers (and not using them) will cause problems.


----------



## ignite

I can't stay in any game for longer than 2 minutes before I get kicked with this message:

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'Varloc' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006

This is the first time I had this issue. Updating PB did nothing.

Edit: And now it works again...


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I always get the 1st try, BF3 has stopped responding. Every once in a while, I get disconnect from EA Server. If you have a firewall, you may want to add bf3.exe, EACoreServer.exe, PnkBstrA.exe, and PnkBstrB.exe to the allow list. Also, using the latest nVidia Beta drivers causes more problems than the last released drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also, installing nVidia update and 3D vision drivers (and not using them) will cause problems.


So if I don't have a 3D monitor, I should uninstall 3d vision from the drivers?


----------



## Kreeker

A drummer I've been subscribed to for a while just posted this:



I know at least my fellow drummers will appreciate this.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> You can't actually knife someone when he is using the mortar?


yes you can








you just have to do it from the correct angle; not from the back directly
its somewhere on the side of the person


----------



## nawon72

Anyone know if its possible to get Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound from my headphones (AX720) in BF3? Ive tried a few things i found through google, such as disabling GstAudio.StereoMode, setting GstAudio.SoundSystemSize to 51, and using Home Theater in the game options. My mobo's integrated sound is capable, and my decoder box picked it up when i was watching a movie in VLC(after i changed the VLC audio settings). Some pics of current settings:

http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture193726122.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture194135.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture195232.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture196052.jpg

And has anyone seen this when using MSI Afterburner OSD with BF3?

http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture198891.jpg


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> And has anyone seen this when using MSI Afterburner OSD with BF3?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture198891.jpg


Yes, I got that once, and have been others getting it too. Just restart the computer and it should be gone.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> A drummer I've been subscribed to for a while just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least my fellow drummers will appreciate this.


Good enthusiasm for BF3 but the drumming was meh. I would like to see Carter Beauford do someBF3 tracks,lol


----------



## Robilar

I'm about to give up on this game...

Ongoing for the last week or so, during a match when I die, I cannot respawn into the game. I can communicate, switch screens etc but there is no way back in.

This has now happened at least several times every time I play.

Anyone have any idea how to resolve this? If not this game is going on the shelf until the next patch. Very frustrating.


----------



## charlesquik

..... problem was with mortar now its with the shotgun sniping using explosive ammo..............they are one shooting from across the map..they are way too op


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm about to give up on this game...
> 
> Ongoing for the last week or so, during a match when I die, I cannot respawn into the game. I can communicate, switch screens etc but there is no way back in.
> 
> This has now happened at least several times every time I play.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to resolve this? If not this game is going on the shelf until the next patch. Very frustrating.


Are you only playing TDM? If yes it's a known problem with larger servers.

~ Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk ~


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, I got that once, and have been others getting it too. Just restart the computer and it should be gone.


i had it too! seems to go away i guess after i restarted lol. =) i forget i have to restart my pc once and a while xD its always hibernating.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> ..... problem was with mortar now its with the shotgun sniping using explosive ammo..............they are one shooting from across the map..they are way too op


Stop Camping. Problem Solved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Are you only playing TDM? If yes it's a known problem with larger servers.
> ~ Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk ~


Spam enter, and you will eventually get in. This happens because all the available spawns have enemies too close to them. It could be someone camping the spawn, or just an enemy running past that spawn location.


----------



## ChicoD

Not sure if this has been posted up yet, haven't seen it in a search.

Looks like the BF3 expansion comes out 12/14 for PC and Xbox 360, wonder what Sony did to get it 7 days earlier.

Source


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm about to give up on this game...
> Ongoing for the last week or so, during a match when I die, I cannot respawn into the game. I can communicate, switch screens etc but there is no way back in.
> This has now happened at least several times every time I play.
> Anyone have any idea how to resolve this? If not this game is going on the shelf until the next patch. Very frustrating.


When you can't click anything to deploy just press enter. You can also use the "W" and "S" keys to navigate checkpoints.

EDIT: Why's it seem to me there are more fixes for the PS3 version than PC?
http://battlefieldo.com/bf3-playstation-3-client-patch-inbound/


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> ..... problem was with mortar now its with the shotgun sniping using explosive ammo..............they are one shooting from across the map..they are way too op
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Camping. Problem Solved.
Click to expand...

Frag rounds have splash damage. So you can still get hit if you're running.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicoD*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted up yet, haven't seen it in a search.
> 
> Looks like the BF3 expansion comes out 12/14 for PC and Xbox 360, wonder what Sony did to get it 7 days earlier.
> 
> Source


It was posted somewhere on OCN a few hours ago... But i can't recall where. It may have been on this thread, or the news section.

Sony didn't do anything to get the DLC 7 days earlier. It was given in lieu of BF 1943. But PS3 players will still be getting BF 1943 in December. Karma?


----------



## Adam^

Did they fix the suppressed guns glitch that made you show up on the map even if you were using the sound suppressor? I can't find anything about it in the patch notes!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'm about to give up on this game...
> Ongoing for the last week or so, during a match when I die, I cannot respawn into the game. I can communicate, switch screens etc but there is no way back in.
> This has now happened at least several times every time I play.
> Anyone have any idea how to resolve this? If not this game is going on the shelf until the next patch. Very frustrating.


Like everyone said: Just keep hitting ENTER. Happens to me too sometimes. I'll just switch a load out a bit then try again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> ..... problem was with mortar now its with the shotgun sniping using explosive ammo..............they are one shooting from across the map..they are way too op


From one side of Train Yard (on that Whatever Canals map) to the other a guy killed me with that USAS 12. But my DOA 12 with flechette ammo is hella lame at any distance....









Buff up my Stinger and tone down those stupid flashlights and I'm good.


----------



## earwig1990

watch my fail in BF3 its funny as hell

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aB_NiUWJwg


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicoD*
> 
> Not sure if this has been posted up yet, haven't seen it in a search.
> Looks like the BF3 expansion comes out 12/14 for PC and Xbox 360, wonder what Sony did to get it 7 days earlier.
> Source


EA/DICE stated that the PS3 would get the Back to Karkland a week earlier than anyone else, since the PC had the closed Alpha & Beta from what I remember.. I cannot wait to start gaming on the old maps re-done it will be great, and hopefully it will shut up all the people saying BF3 is not an follow on to BF2, which imo is with the best of BFBC2 added...

The new maps trailer's look sweet, and Gulf of Oman and Wake Island (which really is from BF1942) is goning to be killer...


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> A drummer I've been subscribed to for a while just posted this:
> 
> 
> 
> I know at least my fellow drummers will appreciate this.


+1 for such a clean, tight and solid beat man... really cool...


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Are you only playing TDM? If yes it's a known problem with larger servers.
> ~ Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk ~


I had the same issue on 64 man servers, I set it to 32 man servers and problem is gone...


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> So if I don't have a 3D monitor, I should uninstall 3d vision from the drivers?


That's right. It's always running in the background, even though you can't use it. Also, the updater accesses the drivers, which causes them to glitch. In the Beta, they can cause BSoD and games to lock/freeze up.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Did they fix the suppressed guns glitch that made you show up on the map even if you were using the sound suppressor? I can't find anything about it in the patch notes!


pretty sure they didn't fix it.


----------



## nawon72

Anyone have a fix for the punkbuster kicks? It just started happening today. First it was for Ignoring MD5Tool Queries, and now im getting Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006 less than an hour later. I haven't been able to play for more than a few minutes today because of this.


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone confirm this is true or not? Someone was playing in BF3 and like 3 players claimed they can play BF3 on Ultra settings and get this.. they have a GTX 560Ti. I had a hard time believing them. Is this true you can play Ultra or NOT true at all and they're just trolling?


----------



## jellis142

I can run all ultra and easily get 60fps. They probably have all AA turned off, like me







It's possible (I think, isn't the 560 Ti near the performance of a stock 6950?).


----------



## JoeyTB

I was on a nice rampage in my jet, then my game crashes ffffuuuu


----------



## Zzari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I was on a nice rampage in my jet, then my game crashes ffffuuuu


You're a beast!


----------



## BacsiLove

Is it normal to not be able to stand up after you set up mortar?


----------



## Stash9876

Update in progress. Any idea what they're updating?


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I can run all ultra and easily get 60fps. They probably have all AA turned off, like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible (I think, isn't the 560 Ti near the performance of a stock 6950?).


Yeah but can you get that kind of FPS on large 64-player maps? My phenom gets 30FPS on Ultra, 6970 usage stays at 60% lol.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zzari*
> 
> You're a beast!


Rawr, but seriously I'm not great, need to hone my cannon aim more :|

@Stash No clue, I just wanted to join another server aswell, argh.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Update in progress. Any idea what they're updating?


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I have been *****in and moaning for weeks about one thing or another. Today, I forgot to flip on MSI Afterburner and noticed the shaky jet, shaky run, shaky die was gone! Then I found my joystick! Then I jumped in a small server to learn the jets, but the guys were douche nozzles and shot me while I was still taking off. "You suck so bad." they would tease.









But just now for the past 30 minutes I found myself playing w/ a few other n00bs! They were all friendly and chatty and it just made the game 10000x better for me. I wish they had some sort of filter, so I never had to play w/ the silent competitive crowd. I like the fun chatty crowd! We smash aeroplanes into each other and try to land back on the carriers, often crashing, lol.

So any news of this update?! I hope it's over soon.









Oh yes, some performance notes on my upgrade from 560 Ti to 580 @ 1680 x 1050. I used to play at High, w/ SSAO, 2x MSAA. Now I can play with Ultra preset! Though it does chop down a bit at times. I might have to lose AA. Still it looks gorgeous!


----------



## spice003

working now


----------



## Jodiuh

^^ You rock!


----------



## IronWill1991

Let's see what did they change or fix.


----------



## JoeyTB

So since most servers are emtpy anybody want to fill up the ocn one?

Edit: Can't find it... Must have died ohwell. According to this the pc game servers are down http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> So since most servers are emtpy anybody want to fill up the ocn one?
> Edit: Can't find it... Must have died ohwell. According to this the pc game servers are down http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


Give the word and I'll join... I feel like some BF3, lots of fun with some other OCN'ers


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Give the word and I'll join... I feel like some BF3, lots of fun with some other OCN'ers


I added you on b-log







Well I think b-log went down because they were applying the PS3 update...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Did they fix the suppressed guns glitch that made you show up on the map even if you were using the sound suppressor? I can't find anything about it in the patch notes!


Still broken.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Still broken.


Are we sure about this? I seem to always survive better/longer when I'm using the suppressor. I thought it was working properly this whole time....


----------



## FlyingNugget

Ill join, I just got the game yesterday since it was on sale for $30.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Yeah but can you get that kind of FPS on large 64-player maps? My phenom gets 30FPS on Ultra, 6970 usage stays at 60% lol.


Sounds like a huge bottleneck to me.

What CPU is it? Some OC might help.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh yes, some performance notes on my upgrade from 560 Ti to 580 @ 1680 x 1050. I used to play at High, w/ SSAO, 2x MSAA. Now I can play with Ultra preset! Though it does chop down a bit at times. I might have to lose AA. Still it looks gorgeous!


I suggest you to run the Ultra preset, then do a custom preset and disable AA Deferred (MSAA), and keep AA Post Medium (Looks better than High, it's FXAA btw). Then, my personal opinion though, disable Motion Blur (I hate it







) and keep HBAO!

Without AA Deferred your game should easily run at +60fps most if not all the time at your resolution.


----------



## jellis142

No problem with 60fps with Ultra Presets, with no AA/Post AA (doesn't look any better for me, just slows things down). 64-player maps aren't a problem either


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Are we sure about this? I seem to always survive better/longer when I'm using the suppressor. I thought it was working properly this whole time....


I've read it's only certain guns, I'm not sure if that's accurate or not. It does seem I'm a target for mortars with the guns in this guy's list - it includes all my favourites.
Link


----------



## frankth3frizz

What did the update do?


----------



## kcuestag

They nerfed the IRNV scope on the PS3 patch;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MGlZLHonrY

To be honest, they just ruined the IRNV scope and noone will use it now... Why can't DICE do anything right? All they needed to do is reduce the range, and reduce the visibility on day maps where the sun is hitting your face, but now even in the Metro map its useless.

Good job DICE.


----------



## DarwinMoss

Nah, they didn't. That user just sucked at life. After the fog disappears in the beginning, it's back to the same old texture hacks...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Picz26O0UVA


----------



## kcuestag

Well it still looks nerfed to me, which is good, much better than before.


----------



## kilrbe3

I dont see a difference really, i see more recoil was added when ADS with IRNV, but still blocks out the sun glare / any glare completely. therefore, still OP, and therefore, DICE fails so much at tweaking.

the community has said and given examples on what to do / what we want, and DICE always do their own thing and screw up, and more QQ.

i expect same number of IRNV stll on ps3.

edit; 4k post
woot


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone have a fix for the punkbuster kicks? It just started happening today. First it was for Ignoring MD5Tool Queries, and now im getting Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006 less than an hour later. I haven't been able to play for more than a few minutes today because of this.


I got that last night too. I updated PB through PBSetup and manually but that didn't seem to work. Also, I read that error is due to packet loss so tried cycling my Modem and Router and was able to play last night. Could be coincidence though


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They nerfed the IRNV scope on the PS3 patch;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MGlZLHonrY
> To be honest, they just ruined the IRNV scope and noone will use it now... Why can't DICE do anything right? All they needed to do is reduce the range, and reduce the visibility on day maps where the sun is hitting your face, but now even in the Metro map its useless.
> Good job DICE.


Well I would like them to make a night vision . not thermal vision.. that just a mis of the both which do not exist.

Anyways now the huge problem in bf3 and what they need to nerf is the shotgun with explosive shell that can shoot from accros the map like a sniper and can one shoot kill on close/long range


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I suggest you to run the Ultra preset, then do a custom preset and disable AA Deferred (MSAA), and keep AA Post Medium (Looks better than High, it's FXAA btw). Then, my personal opinion though, disable Motion Blur (I hate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and keep HBAO!
> 
> Without AA Deferred your game should easily run at +60fps most if not all the time at your resolution.


As much as I wanted to keep the preset, it does hit the 40's a little too often for my liking. 30 in a massive explosion. So I wound up disabling MSAA completely and that seems to give an almost 15 frame boost! So yes, ur right...mostly 60 for minimum, dropping to 50 in chaos, which makes the entire game experience more fluid. I'll try Medium for FXAA, thanks for the tip! And yeah, motion blur got the chop day one.







HBAO looks AMAZING!!! I get shot a lot just admiring the view.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinMoss*
> 
> Nah, they didn't. That user just sucked at life. After the fog disappears in the beginning, it's back to the same old texture hacks...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Picz26O0UVA


Wow...that still looks crazy overpowered...too easy to see folks...and in the day??


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> As much as I wanted to keep the preset, it does hit the 40's a little too often for my liking. 30 in a massive explosion. So I wound up disabling MSAA completely and that seems to give an almost 15 frame boost! So yes, ur right...mostly 60 for minimum, dropping to 50 in chaos, which makes the entire game experience more fluid. I'll try Medium for FXAA, thanks for the tip! And yeah, motion blur got the chop day one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBAO looks AMAZING!!! I get shot a lot just admiring the view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that still looks crazy overpowered...too easy to see folks...and in the day??


To be honest I don't notice anything between HBAO and SSAO and OFF. Maybe if I took screenshots and compared them, I would, but honestly, I can't see the difference while in combat.









One of the best things about FXAA in this game (AA Post) is that it takes as little as a 3% performance hit, while MSAA (AA Deferred) takes as much as a 30% performance hit, while doing the same job.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Well I would like them to make a night vision . not thermal vision.. that just a mis of the both which do not exist.
> Anyways now the huge problem in bf3 and what they need to nerf is the shotgun with explosive shell that can shoot from accros the map like a sniper and can one shoot kill on close/long range


Shhhhhhh......

That AA-12 with frag rounds and IRNV scope...or 4x ACOG is a joke...lol you literally can just spray n pray. U can get snipers from across the map and not even hit them, just be close and 4-5rounds they're dead...lol



Its 100% the easiest thing ever! Really 100% of people should be playing with AA-12 frag rounds..lol
Kinda sad but sometimes its funny. Kill someone and the frag rounds literally blast the body 500ft in the air..lol


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Shhhhhhh......
> That AA-12 with frag rounds and IRNV scope...or 4x ACOG is a joke...lol you literally can just spray n pray. U can get snipers from across the map and not even hit them, just be close and 4-5rounds they're dead...lol
> 
> Its 100% the easiest thing ever! Really 100% of people should be playing with AA-12 frag rounds..lol
> Kinda sad but sometimes its funny. Kill someone and the frag rounds literally blast the body 500ft in the air..lol


why you said shhh?? i told they need to nerf it cause they are too op


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To be honest I don't notice anything between HBAO and SSAO and OFF. Maybe if I took screenshots and compared them, I would, but honestly, I can't see the difference while in combat.


It sounds to me like you need to pay a little more attention to the rocks and a little less to the guys shooting at you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> That AA-12 with frag rounds and IRNV scope...or 4x ACOG is a joke...lol you literally can just spray n pray. U can get snipers from across the map and not even hit them, just be close and 4-5rounds they're dead...lol
> 
> Its 100% the easiest thing ever! Really 100% of people should be playing with AA-12 frag rounds..lol
> Kinda sad but sometimes its funny. Kill someone and the frag rounds literally blast the body 500ft in the air..lol


ROFL! Fella from OCN...Saik0pod?...took down helicopters w/ that thing, haha! It's insane! Too bad by the time I finally unlock, they'll have nerfed it.









Oh well, I'm just happy the Jets control well w/ a joystick!!


----------



## Fr0sty

found a server full of aimbotters and hackers...

guy inside the metro mortaring people outside the metro ... seems legit right?

how about the morons who were kicked for aim botting ... we had about 4 of those too .. + the 4 mortar moron pulling the same hack


----------



## Amhro

after new ps3 patch...




awesome!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> after new ps3 patch...
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!


Thats awesome! How ya take it down? C4?

That's probably the only thing dice worked on with the new patch...lolz


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Thats awesome! How ya take it down? C4?
> That's probably the only thing dice worked on with the new patch...lolz


It falls when either team is down to 10 tickets apparently.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Are we sure about this? I seem to always survive better/longer when I'm using the suppressor. I thought it was working properly this whole time....


Ya, I have seen no data nor patch notes to say otherwise. If you think they may be working, might be placebo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinMoss*
> 
> Nah, they didn't. That user just sucked at life. After the fog disappears in the beginning, it's back to the same old texture hacks...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Picz26O0UVA


What did they nurf? Looks virtually the same. Large glowing easy to see targets in bright daylight = fail. They should just remove the IRNV as way too many people are hoarding it now.


----------



## Kaged

Anyone else seen the "look at my hairy arm" glitch when you first deploy into a round? Only happens to me when I have the AS-VAL equipped, and goes away as soon as the round begins.

-Screenshot-


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does Metro just seem to attract all the griefers? MAV, the USAS, rocket/grenade spam. lol It is also one of the easiest maps to rack up points though..









Last night in a game, had an aimbotter come in, he got 100 kills on our team pretty quick, then switched to other side, ended the game with about a 100 over there. Final k:d was like 220+ / 4 Oh and his name was something like "im_an_aimbotter"


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> Anyone else seen the "look at my hairy arm" glitch when you first deploy into a round? Only happens to me when I have the AS-VAL equipped, and goes away as soon as the round begins.
> -Screenshot-


Got that glitch. Also watch out! Was playing Seine and my gun disappeared as well as trying to use a scope...basically i was running around with a gun but couldn't see it and not able to use a scope...till i died...


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To be honest I don't notice anything between HBAO and SSAO and OFF. Maybe if I took screenshots and compared them, I would, but honestly, I can't see the difference while in combat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things about FXAA in this game (AA Post) is that it takes as little as a 3% performance hit, while MSAA (AA Deferred) takes as much as a 30% performance hit, while doing the same job.


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide

shows the difference of it on and off. Just go through the pages until you see the video settings. It helps with explain all the settings and there effects on the game and fps =)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide
> shows the difference of it on and off. Just go through the pages until you see the video settings. It helps with explain all the settings and there effects on the game and fps =)


That's of great help, thanks!


----------



## alancsalt

Just changed over to a new PC and I'm getting
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'alancsalt' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe


I've searched for PnkBstrA.exe, but windows 7 search doesn't find it. I've installed punkbuster, so where should that file be, or how do I get it?


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Got that glitch. Also watch out! Was playing Seine and my gun disappeared as well as trying to use a scope...basically i was running around with a gun but couldn't see it and not able to use a scope...till i died...


Guess I'll consider myself lucky not getting the disappearing gun yet, only thing I've had is cross-hairs missing after I get revived. But that happens on most of the weapons I use too.


----------



## Reworker

Since I updated to the latest drivers my pistol (in whichever class I'm playing) has disappeared! After reading the last couple of pages, it seems that I'm not the only one. Stranger yet is that when I pick up a weapon belonging to another class, for example a F2000 from assault when I'm playing recon, the pistol is then available and visible. Is this a driver glitch from the latest 290 series beta or a bug in the game itself?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Shhhhhhh......
> That AA-12 with frag rounds and IRNV scope...or 4x ACOG is a joke...lol you literally can just spray n pray. U can get snipers from across the map and not even hit them, just be close and 4-5rounds they're dead...lol
> 
> Its 100% the easiest thing ever! Really 100% of people should be playing with AA-12 frag rounds..lol
> Kinda sad but sometimes its funny. Kill someone and the frag rounds literally blast the body 500ft in the air..lol
> 
> 
> 
> why you said shhh?? i told they need to nerf it cause they are too op
Click to expand...

They should just remove all guns, gadgets and vehicles and just give everyone a knife. That way we're all even then no one will have anything to complain about.


----------



## BacsiLove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They should just remove all guns, gadgets and vehicles and just give everyone a knife. That way we're all even then no one will have anything to complain about.


LMAO! I think all FPS game should do this


----------



## SMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just changed over to a new PC and I'm getting
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'alancsalt' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched for PnkBstrA.exe, but windows 7 search doesn't find it. I've installed punkbuster, so where should that file be, or how do I get it?
Click to expand...

Did you update bf3 punk buster?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> Did you update bf3 punk buster?


Of course


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They nerfed the IRNV scope on the PS3 patch;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MGlZLHonrY
> To be honest, they just ruined the IRNV scope and noone will use it now... Why can't DICE do anything right? All they needed to do is reduce the range, and reduce the visibility on day maps where the sun is hitting your face, but now even in the Metro map its useless.
> Good job DICE.


Yea, that user was aiming at people with flashlights and lasers -.-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarwinMoss*
> 
> Nah, they didn't. That user just sucked at life. After the fog disappears in the beginning, it's back to the same old texture hacks...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Picz26O0UVA


This looks right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well it still looks nerfed to me, which is good, much better than before.


Definitely a good thing


----------



## nwkegan

Can you guys help me find out why my system is underperforming, or if it is at all?

I have a Core i3 2100, HD 6850, and 4 GB of ram. BF3 on lowest settings, no AF, AA, or HBAO, and it's still not completely smooth. The FPS is up there/looks good, and I'll get a benchmark to be certain, but I get tons of little hang-ups and choppy running, etc that make the game far less enjoyable. : (

Obviously I shouldn't expect it to run it Ultra, but LOW? It should be like _butter_, shouldn't it? TONS of people have the exact same setup and report much better performance on much higher settings! I have this issue with other games, too, such as Skyrim (that might be the game itself, though.) My GPU usage doesn't seem to hit 100%.

Am I expecting too much out of my system? I'm really disappointed in how things are going with this comp : / The two big games I looked forward to playing in Q4 are not performing well at all. On the other hand, if it's a faulty component that I can send away for warranty (not RMA, think it's been too long, I'd like to learn how to find out and then get that done ASAP so I can be playing. For reference, this is a fresh install of Win7 64 with up to date video & chipset drivers.

Btw, my 3DMark11 benchmark was somewhere close to P3750, and it said my computer performed within normal parameters.

If it's not underperforming, if this is what I should expect to see with my setup, then what should I upgrade next? Grab another 6850 and crossfire? Or go for a 2500k and a Hyper-212?


----------



## kcuestag

I'm playing on the Canals map 64 Conquest and I got a weird issue, both my GPU's usage dropped to like 40% usage and my FPS dropped to like 30-45fps for like 10 seconds.

Then it went back to normal, I'm using 290.36 BETA, did anyone get this before?


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm playing on the Canals map 64 Conquest and I got a weird issue, both my GPU's usage dropped to like 40% usage and my FPS dropped to like 30-45fps for like 10 seconds.
> Then it went back to normal, I'm using 290.36 BETA, did anyone get this before?


I'm getting this in the previous beta actually. Occurs after playing the game for a while.


----------



## kcuestag

Well if it happens again I'll roll back to 285.62 WHQL as it didn't happen on those.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

As far as GPU performance i am very happy so far. Only problem i face is White Screen ON Startup. Also why do people refer to COD being a faster paste game? I played some TDM and i was hyper like a Kin overdozed in Sugar. Kill count was going like crazy. 12vs12 game ended in less then 4 mins 100/65.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm playing on the Canals map 64 Conquest and I got a weird issue, both my GPU's usage dropped to like 40% usage and my FPS dropped to like 30-45fps for like 10 seconds.
> 
> Then it went back to normal, I'm using 290.36 BETA, did anyone get this before?


I was getting "lag spikes" randomly before I rolled back to older drivers. That seemed to do the trick. I did lose some FPS, but I'll take that over steep random FPS dips.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does Metro just seem to attract all the griefers? MAV, the USAS, rocket/grenade spam. lo*l It is also one of the easiest maps to rack up points though*..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night in a game, had an aimbotter come in, he got 100 kills on our team pretty quick, then switched to other side, ended the game with about a 100 over there. Final k:d was like 220+ / 4 Oh and his name was something like "im_an_aimbotter"


that's the reason why i like it










rocket inside a coridor full of people = lots of points


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Can you guys help me find out why my system is underperforming, or if it is at all?
> I have a Core i3 2100, HD 6850, and 4 GB of ram. BF3 on lowest settings, no AF, AA, or HBAO, and it's still not completely smooth. The FPS is up there/looks good, and I'll get a benchmark to be certain, but I get tons of little hang-ups and choppy running, etc that make the game far less enjoyable. : (
> Obviously I shouldn't expect it to run it Ultra, but LOW? It should be like _butter_, shouldn't it? TONS of people have the exact same setup and report much better performance on much higher settings! I have this issue with other games, too, such as Skyrim (that might be the game itself, though.) My GPU usage doesn't seem to hit 100%.
> Am I expecting too much out of my system? I'm really disappointed in how things are going with this comp : / The two big games I looked forward to playing in Q4 are not performing well at all. On the other hand, if it's a faulty component that I can send away for warranty (not RMA, think it's been too long, I'd like to learn how to find out and then get that done ASAP so I can be playing. For reference, this is a fresh install of Win7 64 with up to date video & chipset drivers.
> Btw, my 3DMark11 benchmark was somewhere close to P3750, and it said my computer performed within normal parameters.
> If it's not underperforming, if this is what I should expect to see with my setup, then what should I upgrade next? Grab another 6850 and crossfire? Or go for a 2500k and a Hyper-212?


Grab the 2500k. With your GPU that you already have, you will get nice enough FPS with the 2500k left at a stock clock, you won't need to overclock it. But if you do want to overclock it, I would go with something better than a 212, personally. An extra GPU won't help as it's the CPU that is the bottleneck in your rig right now. While you are upgrading, grab an eight GB kit to throw in. The game does use it!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> As far as GPU performance i am very happy so far. Only problem i face is White Screen ON Startup. Also why do people refer to COD being a faster paste game? I played some TDM and i was hyper like a Kin overdozed in Sugar. Kill count was going like crazy. 12vs12 game ended in less then 4 mins 100/65.


I just did a while in a 32 man shotgun only TDM, so much fun once I got the frag rounds.


----------



## kcuestag

Well I just noticed while playing Seinne Crossing that when I had drops below 60fps the GPU usage on both cards also dropped to like 70%-80%...

Driver issue? This only started happening after the "great" patch from DICE...









Rolling back to 285.62 WHQL to try them, on 290.36 BETA at the moment.


----------



## Norman24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I just noticed while playing Seinne Crossing that when I had drops below 60fps the GPU usage on both cards also dropped to like 70%-80%...
> Driver issue? This only started happening after the "great" patch from DICE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling back to 285.62 WHQL to try them, on 290.36 BETA at the moment.


While the patch may have had some effect, I would stay away from beta drivers.. My experience has not been good with any beta drivers, particularly with NVIDEA... But hey, for some people they work fine...


----------



## kcuestag

Went from 285.62 WHQL and seems to be a bit smoother.









On another side, I was doing a 23-0 on Grand Bazaar, and I got a crash to desktop with an error "You were disconnected from EA online", awesome.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> They should just remove all guns, gadgets and vehicles and just give everyone a knife. That way we're all even then no one will have anything to complain about.


ROFL, I would be down for that. They should make it an option to have a "knife only" round every once in awhile.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Can you guys help me find out why my system is underperforming, or if it is at all?
> 
> I have a Core i3 2100...


It's your CPU. Bad Company 2 played horribly on my old E8400, ok on a Q9550, and perfectly on an i5 760. IMO, i5 2500K and you should be able to hit medium settings w/ great framerate.

Edit: Do you guys think I would see any benefit going from 4 to 8 GB of RAM?


----------



## earwig1990

My bf3 fail! Freakin rofl


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Edit: Do you guys think I would see any benefit going from 4 to 8 GB of RAM?


Yes, quite a lot actually.

I took one of my 4GB kit off the computer the other day, first of all, the map loading times doubled (







), second, the performance was way worse even with both GTX580's enabled, I had to lower it from Ultra to High to remove all stuttering and play smooth.

It was definitely mage a huge difference in this game.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, quite a lot actually.
> I took one of my 4GB kit off the computer the other day, first of all, the map loading times doubled (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), second, the performance was way worse even with both GTX580's enabled, I had to lower it from Ultra to High to remove all stuttering and play smooth.
> It was definitely mage a huge difference in this game.


What resolution are you playing? I am maxed out with 0AA (MSAA) @ 2560x1440 and lowest i have seen was 63fps. It goes from 70-120fps no matter the map of player size GPU usage always 99%, I happened to play the game in Low once and GPU usage was still over 90% and that how i noticed i was on Low lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What resolution are you playing? I am maxed out with 0AA (MSAA) @ 2560x1440 and lowest i have seen was 63fps. It goes from 70-120fps no matter the map of player size GPU usage always 99%, I happened to play the game in Low once and GPU usage was still over 90% and that how i noticed i was on Low lol.


I'm playing it at 1920x1080, but soon buying a Dell U2711 so I will be playing it at 2560x1440.

How much VRAM does the game use for you with AA Defferred OFF and AA post OFF? I'm a bit scared I could hit the vram wall, although people say I'll be more than fine without MSAA/FXAA for BF3.









PS: You got a PM.


----------



## Robilar

Still having deploy issues. I made the mistake of trying the online chat.

First the "tech" tells me to clear my temp folder...

Then he tells me to log in as admin...

Then he tells me to close all background processes in windows....

My response was, this only started happening after the patch how could any of those items impact my ability to respawn in game?

Useless...

Also went to feedback and found a number of other users with the same issue.


----------



## Kreeker

Just got this error:


Bad OC? Or something else?


----------



## james8

^try the game again with stock clocks.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone know if its possible to get Dolby Digital 5.1 surround sound from my headphones (AX720) in BF3? Ive tried a few things i found through google, such as disabling GstAudio.StereoMode, setting GstAudio.SoundSystemSize to 51, and using Home Theater in the game options. My mobo's integrated sound is capable, and my decoder box picked it up when i was watching a movie in VLC(after i changed the VLC audio settings). Some pics of current settings:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture193726122.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture194135.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture195232.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture196052.jpg
> 
> And has anyone seen this when using MSI Afterburner OSD with BF3?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111129/Capture198891.jpg


Bump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Just got this error:
> 
> 
> Bad OC? Or something else?


I think that's the error you get with a failed OC, but i could be something else(Beta driver).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Just changed over to a new PC and I'm getting
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'alancsalt' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched for PnkBstrA.exe, but windows 7 search doesn't find it. I've installed punkbuster, so where should that file be, or how do I get it?
Click to expand...

Mine is located here: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What resolution are you playing? I am maxed out with 0AA (MSAA) @ 2560x1440 and lowest i have seen was 63fps. It goes from 70-120fps no matter the map of player size GPU usage always 99%, I happened to play the game in Low once and GPU usage was still over 90% and that how i noticed i was on Low lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing it at 1920x1080, but soon buying a Dell U2711 so I will be playing it at 2560x1440.
> 
> How much VRAM does the game use for you with AA Defferred OFF and AA post OFF? I'm a bit scared I could hit the vram wall, although people say I'll be more than fine without MSAA/FXAA for BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: You got a PM.
Click to expand...

Is triple buffering enabled? You can save Vram by disabling it:

Quote:


> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1 - By default Triple Buffering appears to be enabled in BF3. If you've enabled Vertical Sync, Triple Buffering can be useful in preventing a drop in FPS, but Triple Buffering can also reduce responsiveness on some systems, even with VSync disabled. Set this command to a value of 0 to disable the built-in Triple Buffering and test to see if it reduces any input lag.
> 
> If you wish to apply any console command automatically at startup, create a new text file and rename it to User.cfg. Edit the file using Windows Notepad or Wordpad, entering each command on a separate line. Save this file and place it in your main \Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\ directory.


Also, a list of console commands that work in case anyone is interested:



Spoiler: BF3 Console Commands



render.drawfps 1 - When set to 1, this command displays a frame per second (FPS) counter at the top right of the screen. The counter can be removed by typing render.drawfps 0.
Performance Overlay

render.perfoverlayvisible 1 - When set to 1, this command displays a small chart on the bottom left corner of the screen designed to provide you with key information about your system's performance during BF3. It shows your graphics card (GPU) usage as a green line, and your processor (CPU) usage as a yellow line. The aim is to ensure that during gameplay neither lines spike frequently to very high levels, as this indicates that the particular resource is being overtaxed, and possibly causing lag and instability. If necessary experiment with your in-game settings until you see a reduction in such spikes. Use render.perfoverlayvisible 0 to close the overlay.

RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1 - By default Triple Buffering appears to be enabled in BF3. If you've enabled Vertical Sync, Triple Buffering can be useful in preventing a drop in FPS, but Triple Buffering can also reduce responsiveness on some systems, even with VSync disabled. Set this command to a value of 0 to disable the built-in Triple Buffering and test to see if it reduces any input lag.

RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0 - This setting controls the number of frames prepared by the CPU before being processed by the GPU. You can try values of 0, 1, 2 or 3 - higher values may improve FPS but can decrease responsiveness, while lower values do the reverse. In experimenting with this on my system using the performance overlay (see above), I found that as the value increased to 3, CPU spikes became more frequent. Smoothest performance was at 0 or 1, but this can vary from system to system.

screenshot.render - When this command is executed in the console, the game immediately takes a screenshot (minus the console), and places it as a lossless .PNG file in your \Users\[username]\Documents\Battlefield 3\Screenshots directory. You can use the screenshot.format command to change the format of the screenshot file. E.g. screenshot.format JPG to save screenshots in JPEG format rather than PNG.

GameTime.MaxVariableFps - limits max FPS. For example, GameTime.MaxVariableFps 60 limits the FPS to 60.

UI.DrawEnable - hides UI for screenshots / videos. (I don't know exactly what this does.)

If you wish to apply any console command automatically at startup, create a new text file and rename it to User.cfg. Edit the file using Windows Notepad or Wordpad, entering each command on a separate line. Save this file and place it in your main \Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\ directory.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Bump
> 
> I think that's the error you get with a failed OC, but i could be something else(Beta driver).
> 
> Mine is located here: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA
> 
> Is triple buffering enabled? You can save Vram by disabling it:
> 
> Also, a list of console commands that work in case anyone is interested:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BF3 Console Commands
> 
> 
> 
> render.drawfps 1 - When set to 1, this command displays a frame per second (FPS) counter at the top right of the screen. The counter can be removed by typing render.drawfps 0.
> 
> Performance Overlay
> 
> render.perfoverlayvisible 1 - When set to 1, this command displays a small chart on the bottom left corner of the screen designed to provide you with key information about your system's performance during BF3. It shows your graphics card (GPU) usage as a green line, and your processor (CPU) usage as a yellow line. The aim is to ensure that during gameplay neither lines spike frequently to very high levels, as this indicates that the particular resource is being overtaxed, and possibly causing lag and instability. If necessary experiment with your in-game settings until you see a reduction in such spikes. Use render.perfoverlayvisible 0 to close the overlay.
> 
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1 - By default Triple Buffering appears to be enabled in BF3. If you've enabled Vertical Sync, Triple Buffering can be useful in preventing a drop in FPS, but Triple Buffering can also reduce responsiveness on some systems, even with VSync disabled. Set this command to a value of 0 to disable the built-in Triple Buffering and test to see if it reduces any input lag.
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0 - This setting controls the number of frames prepared by the CPU before being processed by the GPU. You can try values of 0, 1, 2 or 3 - higher values may improve FPS but can decrease responsiveness, while lower values do the reverse. In experimenting with this on my system using the performance overlay (see above), I found that as the value increased to 3, CPU spikes became more frequent. Smoothest performance was at 0 or 1, but this can vary from system to system.
> 
> screenshot.render - When this command is executed in the console, the game immediately takes a screenshot (minus the console), and places it as a lossless .PNG file in your \Users\[username]\Documents\Battlefield 3\Screenshots directory. You can use the screenshot.format command to change the format of the screenshot file. E.g. screenshot.format JPG to save screenshots in JPEG format rather than PNG.
> 
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps - limits max FPS. For example, GameTime.MaxVariableFps 60 limits the FPS to 60.
> 
> UI.DrawEnable - hides UI for screenshots / videos. (I don't know exactly what this does.)
> 
> If you wish to apply any console command automatically at startup, create a new text file and rename it to User.cfg. Edit the file using Windows Notepad or Wordpad, entering each command on a separate line. Save this file and place it in your main \Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\ directory.


I have Everything Ultra @ 2560x1440 with 0 MSAA and i was getting ~ 1460MB usage. I thing Memory usage has been improved a bit.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have Everything Ultra @ 2560x1440 with 0 MSAA and i was getting ~ 1460MB usage. I thing Memory usage has been improved a bit.


Triple buffering on or off?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Just got this error:
> 
> Bad OC? Or something else?


I get that 1/30 times when tryign to join a game
just cross it out and keep trying


----------



## Qu1ckset

have they fixed crossfire or sli issues with this game or amd and nvidea fixed it there selves with drivers?? im thinking about picking up a hd6990


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I took one of my 4GB kit off the computer the other day, first of all, the map loading times doubled (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), second, the performance was way worse even with both GTX580's enabled, I had to lower it from Ultra to High to remove all stuttering and play smooth.
> 
> It was definitely mage a huge difference in this game.


Wow, thanks! I'll definitely order another set of 2x2GB. Any benefit going 2x4GB instead? More $, CL8 vs CL7. I have G.Skill ECO now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Just got this error:
> 
> 
> Bad OC? Or something else?


Bad GPU OC, same thing happened to me @ 925Mhz, went away @ 900Mhz. It was stable for almost an hour before I got that too.

Ok, so thanks for whoever posted that Geforce guide. I've made some interesting observations. FXAA makes everything much blurrier in the screenshots. It doesn't get rid of the lines, it blurs them. 4x MSAA gets rid of them, but at high performance cost. I'm going to try wo/ either and see if I can deal. But what most concerns me are these 2 images. The first has static meshes set to ultra, see if you can spot the differences in the low pic.



























See the cover you could be using, but someone running on low doesn't, lol!? What's worse? The same things can be said for terrain quality and terrain decoration. They make it HARDER to see other soldiers. After looking @ these shots, I'm starting to wonder if this is like UT2K4 all over again. Where playing on low gave you the best field of view w/ the least distracting elements. In other words, hi res, 4x MSAA, all low for competitive play.


----------



## nwkegan

Are you guys absolutely sure it's my Core i3 2100 holding me back? Don't get me wrong - all I want is the truth, but It needs to be pretty certain for me to throw out the cash.

If anything, it'd be a relief to target the problem; not a burden.

EDIT: What about this?

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> *snip*


I had noticed the same thing as you a while back. But then i realized, i'm playing the game to have fun. And part of having fun IMO is being immersed in the game, whether it's through visuals, sound effects, ect. So i kept all my settings at Ultra. Besides, im not so terrible at the game(or so competitive) that i need every little advantage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone have a fix for the punkbuster kicks? It just started happening today. First it was for Ignoring MD5Tool Queries, and now im getting Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006 less than an hour later. I haven't been able to play for more than a few minutes today because of this.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that last night too. I updated PB through PBSetup and manually but that didn't seem to work. Also, I read that error is due to packet loss so tried cycling my Modem and Router and was able to play last night. Could be coincidence though
Click to expand...

It works now. I guess the update fixed it


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Are you guys absolutely sure it's my Core i3 2100 holding me back?


That's a dual core, right? I've seen the game use 85% of a quad core. That's 35% more cores that you don't have and it's the reason the game's stuttering and you're getting frame down spikes. The game NEEDS a quad to play. It was the same thing w/ Bad Company 2. In fact, I have a picture.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> But then i realized, i'm playing the game to have fun. And part of having fun IMO is being immersed in the game, whether it's through visuals, sound effects, ect. So i kept all my settings at Ultra. Besides, im not so terrible at the game(or so competitive) that i need every little advantage.


So true. The immersion factor goes WAY down w/ HBAO off. But on, it makes it much harder to see enemies. Now I am actually so terrible that I need every little advantage. In fact, I bet if I cheated, no one would notice and my team would still lose.


----------



## nwkegan

Can you look at the benchmarks I edited into my post? Here: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html


----------



## Jodiuh

The author should be forced to play MW18 or whatever it's called. He benchmarked a CUTSCENE from the SINGLEPLAYER game. It doesn't have anywhere near the same CPU usage as a multiplayer game w/ 63 other players and crap exploding all over the place.

It sucks, I know...I had a dual core and unlike you, couldn't simply plop a chip in. I had to do a whole mobo/ram upgrade for Bad Company 2. A LAN mate of mine kept asking me why everyone else's game didn't stutter like his. He had an E8400. In fact, it's not even limited to dual cores. AMD quad's can't push the game enough either. Another LAN buddy saw nearly a 30% increase in avg and min framerates after replacing his Phenom II w/ a 2500K.

Upgrade away. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## james8

^I agree. BF games are known for heavy CPU usage due to destruction, huge maps, lots of players.
my highest CPU usage is 72% in MP on stock.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *earwig1990*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bf3 fail! Freakin rofl


ROFL! You got flattened, lol!!


----------



## alancsalt

Ah great! Last night, the pits...punkbuster kicking me out and one PC not working to today where I just checked file integrity of BFBC2 and it automatically installed punkbuster correctly where Origin didn't, but who cares as long as it works!!

And the PC that wouldn't work, well, my dumb. Ever forgotten to plug the Mobo power plug in. No, I guess not









But everythings working again...and the PunkBuster that working for you, may have been the one installed by another game....


----------



## greg1184

Someday they will fix the black corruption lines issue. And yes I have the latest drivers and latest patch.


----------



## Qu1ckset

"Team Deathmatch" on "Tehran Highway" with "Mortars" = Gayest round ever, like are team could get any good spots they had half there team sniping and the other half launching mortars so are freaking team couldnt do anything


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's of great help, thanks!


Np dude haha. The pictures really help justify what each setting do. Geforce really helped explain it all too. A lot to read xD


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> "Team Deathmatch" on "Tehran Highway" with "Mortars" = Gayest round ever, like are team could get any good spots they had half there team sniping and the other half launching mortars so are freaking team couldnt do anything


try counter sniping and counter mortar?
but srsly recon spotting support suppressing with mortar is just a beast combo. nothing gay about it imo. plus they are the 2 most underrated classes.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Bad GPU OC, same thing happened to me @ 925Mhz, went away @ 900Mhz. It was stable for almost an hour before I got that too.


Problem I see with that conclusion is that this is the first time I've gotten that error, and I've been playing since launch with the same OC. I did however install the beta nvidia drivers last night, which someone mentioned could be the problem and seems like a more likely suspect.


----------



## Stash9876

For those with the jet unlocks, do you prefer flares or ecm jammer?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> For those with the jet unlocks, do you prefer flares or ecm jammer?


Flares all the way


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Are you guys absolutely sure it's my Core i3 2100 holding me back? Don't get me wrong - all I want is the truth, but It needs to be pretty certain for me to throw out the cash.
> If anything, it'd be a relief to target the problem; not a burden.
> EDIT: What about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html


In my opinion your rig is fine for smooth gameplay on medium settings. What about drivers? Are you using the ones recommended for BF3?
Also check your cpu/gpu temps.


----------



## JoeyTB

Didn't see this posted anywhere http://mp1st.com/2011/11/30/list-of-potential-battlefield-3-balance-updates-dice-looks-to-fans-for-feedback/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have Everything Ultra @ 2560x1440 with 0 MSAA and i was getting ~ 1460MB usage. I thing Memory usage has been improved a bit.


Just so you know, you're the guy to blame when I buy my Dell U2711, you're the one that convinced me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> have they fixed crossfire or sli issues with this game or amd and nvidea fixed it there selves with drivers?? im thinking about picking up a hd6990


I don't know how a HD6990 + HD6970 would work, but I know that an HD6990 or 2x HD6970 will work smooth as butter in this game (Just don't use MSAA, I heard there are problems with it on AMD cards, use FXAA Medium).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow, thanks! I'll definitely order another set of 2x2GB. Any benefit going 2x4GB instead? More $, CL8 vs CL7. I have G.Skill ECO now.
> .......................
> See the cover you could be using, but someone running on low doesn't, lol!? What's worse? The same things can be said for terrain quality and terrain decoration. They make it HARDER to see other soldiers. After looking @ these shots, I'm starting to wonder if this is like UT2K4 all over again. Where playing on low gave you the best field of view w/ the least distracting elements. In other words, hi res, 4x MSAA, all low for competitive play.


CL9 VS CL8 VS CL7 gaming wise you won't even notice a 1fps difference.









As of those screenshots, I played the other day on Low and I didn't notice much of a quality loss except for jaggies since all kind of AA was disabled, other than that it still looked great to me.









There were obviously differences, the most significant HBAO, other than that, pretty much the same to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Are you guys absolutely sure it's my Core i3 2100 holding me back? Don't get me wrong - all I want is the truth, but It needs to be pretty certain for me to throw out the cash.
> If anything, it'd be a relief to target the problem; not a burden.
> EDIT: What about this?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html


I'm quite sure your i3 2100 is holding you back specially on 64 player maps, with an i5 2500k the CPU usage can go up to 85% on intense 64 player fights in this game, so I can't imagine how badly your i3 2100 is holding you actually.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have Everything Ultra @ 2560x1440 with 0 MSAA and i was getting ~ *1460MB* usage. I thing Memory usage has been improved a bit.


Aero on or off?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> See the cover you could be using, but someone running on low doesn't, lol!? What's worse? The same things can be said for terrain quality and terrain decoration. They make it HARDER to see other soldiers. After looking @ these shots, I'm starting to wonder if this is like UT2K4 all over again. Where playing on low gave you the best field of view w/ the least distracting elements. In other words, hi res, 4x MSAA, all low for competitive play.


So true. Like with many games, low removes the foliage on the ground making it easier to see when prone/crouched. The people with crappy systems get a better fov.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Still having deploy issues. I made the mistake of trying the online chat.
> 
> First the "tech" tells me to clear my temp folder...
> 
> Then he tells me to log in as admin...
> 
> Then he tells me to close all background processes in windows....
> 
> My response was, this only started happening after the patch how could any of those items impact my ability to respawn in game?
> 
> Useless...
> 
> Also went to feedback and found a number of other users with the same issue.


Yeah, like a mod from an overclocking forum doesn't already know how to do all these things with his eyes closed. It's like calling tech support to get a bad motherboard replaced and they tell you to power cycle the computer...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Aero on or off?


He had AERO enabled, surprises me, that's awesome.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Wow, thanks! I'll definitely order another set of 2x2GB. Any benefit going 2x4GB instead? More $, CL8 vs CL7. I have G.Skill ECO now.
> Bad GPU OC, same thing happened to me @ 925Mhz, went away @ 900Mhz. It was stable for almost an hour before I got that too.
> Ok, so thanks for whoever posted that Geforce guide. I've made some interesting observations. FXAA makes everything much blurrier in the screenshots. It doesn't get rid of the lines, it blurs them. 4x MSAA gets rid of them, but at high performance cost. I'm going to try wo/ either and see if I can deal. But what most concerns me are these 2 images. The first has static meshes set to ultra, see if you can spot the differences in the low pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the cover you could be using, but someone running on low doesn't, lol!? What's worse? The same things can be said for terrain quality and terrain decoration. They make it HARDER to see other soldiers. After looking @ these shots, I'm starting to wonder if this is like UT2K4 all over again. Where playing on low gave you the best field of view w/ the least distracting elements. *In other words, hi res, 4x MSAA, all low for competitive play*.


^ This....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Didn't see this posted anywhere http://mp1st.com/2011/11/30/list-of-potential-battlefield-3-balance-updates-dice-looks-to-fans-for-feedback/


Awesome:

Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to other main battle tanks. (Yay, more SPM for us armor guys)
Tank rounds will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters. (Bout 'time)
Using flares too early will no longer distract missiles fired at long range. The missile must be approaching the vehicle in order to reliably be distracted by flares. (Bout 'time)
Reduced the direct damage done by helicopter gunners vs armor. (Good)

The bad:

Javelin missiles fired without laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs. (Dang, they are already quite powerful)
Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool. (Doh)!
Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. (Oh no, engineer nurfs going to come in packages now)








Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG and SMAW projectiles against infantry. (Engineer nurf #3 in one patch)!
Slightly increased the blast radius of the rounds fired by helicopter gunners vs infantry. (Definitely didn't need this buff as the explosion radius vs infantry was already huge)

All good things:

Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
Slightly increased the speed at which a player can shoot again after sprinting.

Some good changes, but the engineer definitely taking it up the poop'r in this patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> "Team Deathmatch" on "Tehran Highway" with "Mortars" = Gayest round ever, like are team could get any good spots they had half there team sniping and the other half launching mortars so are freaking team couldnt do anything


maybe if your team would be half decent things wouldnt be so bad

ive been raped on some maps because my teamates didnt have any clue or didnt even care for teamwork

but when people do play in teams and support each other mortar spams arent so bad

especially on a open map like teheran highway

i could snipe from across the map a guy trying to shoot a tow launcher at our tanks + i took out a sniper harassing our boys

its one of the 3 maps i love playing recon

because its so easy to help out from afar and from up close too

but it sucks without a good team


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Awesome:
> Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to other main battle tanks. (Yay, more SPM for us armor guys)
> Tank rounds will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters. (Bout 'time)
> Using flares too early will no longer distract missiles fired at long range. The missile must be approaching the vehicle in order to reliably be distracted by flares. (Bout 'time)
> Reduced the direct damage done by helicopter gunners vs armor. (Good)
> The bad:
> Javelin missiles fired without laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs. (Dang, they are already quite powerful)
> Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool. (Doh)!
> Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. (Oh no, engineer nurfs going to come in packages now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG and SMAW projectiles against infantry. (Engineer nurf #3 in one patch)!
> Slightly increased the blast radius of the rounds fired by helicopter gunners vs infantry. (Definitely didn't need this buff as the explosion radius vs infantry was already huge)
> All good things:
> Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> Slightly increased the speed at which a player can shoot again after sprinting.
> Some good changes, but the engineer definitely taking it up the poop'r in this patch.


javelins arent that powerful

it generaly takes me more then 2 strike to even do some damage on a tank ....

here are my javelin stats

25 shots fired...

2 kills

yes the javelin sucks ....

but the rest seems about right about the heli gunner doing less damages to tanks

etc...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I love how the RPG has less damage that an actual hand grenade... what is that? Now I'm no expert with real life actual's regarding explosives but you'd think that the RPG would be the same or slightly higher damage than the hand grenade...

I've RPG'ed groups of players at their feet and they don't die... Now that's frustrating...









Oh well.

Can't play bf3 for two weeks. Screwed my HDD so windows won't boot...hehe
Hopefully by Dec 15th when I do play it again we'll have a new patch out....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> javelins arent that powerful
> it generaly takes me more then 2 strike to even do some damage on a tank ....
> here are my javelin stats
> 25 shots fired...
> 2 kills
> yes the javelin sucks ....
> but the rest seems about right about the heli gunner doing less damages to tanks
> etc...


If a tank is laser designated the Javilne does massive damage and almost kills the tank even from the front in one shot. And since the SOFLAM is so easy to put out on the battlefield, it is easy to get everything target designated.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I love how the RPG has less damage that an actual hand grenade... what is that? Now I'm no expert with real life actual's regarding explosives but you'd think that the RPG would be the same or slightly higher damage than the hand grenade...
> I've RPG'ed groups of players at their feet and they don't die... Now that's frustrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> Can't play bf3 for two weeks. Screwed my HDD so windows won't boot...hehe
> Hopefully by Dec 15th when I do play it again we'll have a new patch out....


My favorite part about it is the RPG/SMAW always had a small blast radius compared to the M320, yet the M320 wasn't touched. They were really focusing on nurfing the engineer this round. (Even though they already nurfed the SCAR which happened to be the only decent engineer weapon last patch). Engineer weapons don't even come close to the effectiveness of assault and support weapons.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I love how the RPG has less damage that an actual hand grenade... what is that? Now I'm no expert with real life actual's regarding explosives but you'd think that the RPG would be the same or slightly higher damage than the hand grenade...
> I've RPG'ed groups of players at their feet and they don't die... Now that's frustrating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well.
> Can't play bf3 for two weeks. Screwed my HDD so windows won't boot...hehe
> Hopefully by Dec 15th when I do play it again we'll have a new patch out....


My favorite part about it is the RPG/SMAW always had a small blast radius compared to the M320, yet the M320 wasn't touched. They were really focusing on nurfing the engineer this round. (Even though they already nurfed the SCAR which happened to be the only decent engineer weapon last patch). Engineer weapons don't even come close to the effectiveness of assault and support weapons.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe if your team would be half decent things wouldnt be so bad
> ive been raped on some maps because my teamates didnt have any clue or didnt even care for teamwork
> but when people do play in teams and support each other mortar spams arent so bad
> especially on a open map like teheran highway
> i could snipe from across the map a guy trying to shoot a tow launcher at our tanks + i took out a sniper harassing our boys
> its one of the 3 maps i love playing recon
> because its so easy to help out from afar and from up close too
> but it sucks without a good team


The tdm version on the map is much smaller btw.... just saying

btw i find tdm way faster to get unlocks for your guns


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> If a tank is laser designated the Javilne does massive damage and almost kills the tank even from the front in one shot. And since the SOFLAM is so easy to put out on the battlefield, it is easy to get everything target designated.


didnt know the bit about the soflam

but didnt you say that damage without the soflam would do more damage?

i agree that without the soflam the javelin is useless .. but maybe they could reduce the damage it does from top attack then???


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt know the bit about the soflam
> but didnt you say that damage without the soflam would do more damage?
> i agree that without the soflam the javelin is useless .. but maybe they could reduce the damage it does from top attack then???


Ya, good point. It specifically says damage without being designated has been increased. I can see that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIsUWCDUBOM

Haha! The IRNV noob tears are beautiful!

I was seriously laughing through this whole video at this super noob whining. I cannot wait for this on PC.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, good point. It specifically says damage without being designated has been increased. I can see that.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIsUWCDUBOM
> Haha! The IRNV noob tears are beautiful!
> I was seriously laughing through this whole video at this super noob whining. I cannot wait for this on PC.


LOL "I DESERVE TO BE GOOD" . If you play 3 hrs a day and you're good, then you can be good with any weapon+attachment. Not just the IRNV.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> ^ This....


is there even a difference O_O?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> LOL "I DESERVE TO BE GOOD" . If you play 3 hrs a day and you're good, then you can be good with any weapon+attachment. Not just the IRNV.


Ya, that video was _perfect_. I've always imagined IRNV users as lazy, nasal-whinny fat guys and that video confirmed it. I really want to edit some audio quotes out of that video.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, that video was _perfect_. I've always imagined IRNV users as lazy, nasal-whinny fat guys and that video confirmed it. I really want to edit some audio quotes out of that video.


Forgot to add that they are awful at the game and is the only thing making them a half decent player.









The IRNV and using chams really is no different, its amazing that some individuals can't figure that out. Really not sure what DICE was thinking when they implemented it the way they did.

Anyone have any idea how Accuracy works for Shotguns? 123.15% on my USAS, and was 110% the game before that, lol.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/weapons/191641629/pc/


----------



## charlesquik

it throw exemple 12 pellet but it count as one when you shoot.. so if more than one hit? it raise the percentage ?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> it throw exemple 12 pellet but it count as one when you shoot.. so if more than one hit? it raise the percentage ?


This. Plus if one of your pellet hits another enemy behind the primary target, there is another 100% applied.


----------



## Bluemustang

Meh been trying to level up recon but I just can't seem to do well with that class. After awhile it just got irritating so I switched back to engi and immediately went 21-2 with like 3 combat efficiency ribbons etc. lol ;/


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Meh been trying to level up recon but I just can't seem to do well with that class. After awhile it just got irritating so I switched back to engi and immediately went 21-2 with like 3 combat efficiency ribbons etc. lol ;/


easy way to level Recon is pick the best auto rifle/subgun and kill 40 or 50 people in 24/7 metro servers.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

There are alot of smart people here on OCN.

Can anyone explain to me why there is no ingame VoIP?


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> There are alot of smart people here on OCN.
> Can anyone explain to me why there is no ingame VoIP?


that way we dont hear people whining like in cod


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> is there even a difference O_O?


Feels like you wasted money on the 6950 when any 2 year old card in low settings has the same graphics, doesn't it? LoL

*Yes* there is a difference. Look at the shadows.


----------



## GrandMax

They appear to be working on it.

They included some kind of VOIP in battlelog if you are in a party.

Most people use Teamspeak/Mumble in the meantime. It sucks big time if you don't know all your teamates.


----------



## richuwo11

I was called a hacker last night by some whiny little girl cuz I killed him at least 10 times in a jet dogfight. His reasoning was that I was stacking perks. I guess the killcam screen which shows which perks you have enabled has a bug that doesn't always show the proper perks. He said I shouldn't have been able to use heat seekers with what was showing in the killcam.


----------



## deauboy16

I think that "stacking perks" would be kind of a wast of a hack. If you were going to b that d-bag that did hack, wouldnt you want something a little better like heat seekers that locked instantly and flares didn't mess with? Or instant flare regen? Those would make much more sense than "stacking perks"


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> that way we dont hear people whining like in cod


I dont play console so i never hear whinning. and stop with the call of duty bashing, if you dont find enjoyment im sorry you live a bland life.

VOIP is crucial in battlefield.... was in BF2 never heard whinning, was in BF2142 hear no whinning...

Thats was a terrible answer sir.


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I dont play console so i never hear whinning. and stop with the call of duty bashing, if you dont find enjoyment im sorry you live a bland life.
> VOIP is crucial in battlefield.... was in BF2 never heard whinning, was in BF2142 hear no whinning...
> Thats was a terrible answer sir.


My buddy down the hall plays COD on his xbox and I can hear all the 10 year old screaming over the xbox chat. I dont know how anybody can stand listening to those kids!! I also like how in battlefield you have to work as a team and not just run around blind shooing and killing people like COD. BF has always been a team game, COD had always been a solo game where one person can carry a team to win.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> There are alot of smart people here on OCN.
> Can anyone explain to me why there is no ingame VoIP?


Because console's sold more and it already works for them, but more importantly, because BF3 was released with many things half-finished. EA's deathgrip on DICE rears its ugly head once again.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> My buddy down the hall plays COD on his xbox and I can hear all the 10 year old screaming over the xbox chat. I dont know how anybody can stand listening to those kids!! I also like how in battlefield you have to work as a team and not just run around blind shooing and killing people like COD. BF has always been a team game, COD had always been a solo game where one person can carry a team to win.


LoL...

How does one player win a game of CTF on CoD?
Lot's of one man army running around in BF3 TDM.
Bet those same kids wopuld whine just as much if they were geting their butts kicked in BF3 on any platform...


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Because console's sold more and it already works for them, but more importantly, because BF3 was released with many things half-finished. EA's deathgrip on DICE rears its ugly head once again.


lol like your Avvy I made a platoon with my attempt at making trogdor the burninator lol it's cool


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This. Plus if one of your pellet hits another enemy behind the primary target, there is another 100% applied.


Is there any proof to this? Or just pure speculation? As it seems to be fine on all the other shotguns besides the 870 after multiple tests.


----------



## Herophobic

I just experienced a bug where the deploy screen kinda stopped working. My mouse refused my instructions and I couldn't click on the flag points or the deploy button. I could move the selection with my arrow keys thoug, and space bar worked for deploy though. This happened to anyone else? Alt + Enter/Alt tabbing didn't solve it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I just experienced a bug where the deploy screen kinda stopped working. My mouse refused my instructions and I couldn't click on the flag points or the deploy button. I could move the selection with my arrow keys thoug, and space bar worked for deploy though. This happened to anyone else? Alt + Enter/Alt tabbing didn't solve it


Yep known bug, no idea what causes it yet though.


----------



## Reworker

I'm missing the pistol and grenade from all classes - is this a known bug too? I've read previous posts on "disappearing weapons" which sounds like a similar issue. Odd thing is that when I pick up a weapon from a different class that happens to be on the ground, I get the pistol and grenade back!

Issue seemed to have happened after the latest driver release. Tried to repair the game, but no missing or corrupted files have been found. Now considering rolling back the drivers, even though performance in Batman AC seems better.


----------



## JoeyTB

I lol'd http://poorlydrawndinosaurs.com/comics/2011-12-01-BF3badDinos.jpg


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> LoL...
> How does one player win a game of CTF on CoD?
> Lot's of one man army running around in BF3 TDM.
> Bet those same kids wopuld whine just as much if they were geting their butts kicked in BF3 on any platform...


I'v tried to carry a team on TDM but doing a 32-4 wasn't enough to do it, its hard to completely do a one man. TDM on BF3 is the one place where you can play more so by your self, but the platform it self it based upon squad work. That is why I love BF2 I just wish they put a commander in BF3 that would be interesting.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Hop on the OCN server now.


----------



## charlesquik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> Feels like you wasted money on the 6950 when any 2 year old card in low settings has the same graphics, doesn't it? LoL
> *Yes* there is a difference. Look at the shadows.


well i dont see it... why dont they add ultra hd texture pack for ultra mod.. I mean that can be a lot better


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> Hop on the OCN server now.


Link to server please?


----------



## nwkegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm quite sure your i3 2100 is holding you back specially on 64 player maps, with an i5 2500k the CPU usage can go up to 85% on intense 64 player fights in this game, so I can't imagine how badly your i3 2100 is holding you actually.


Well, that seems reasonable : D I get the same issue with single-player, though. My FPS stays between 40-55 on high; it just isn't SMOOTH, you know? Does that corroborate what you're saying? Would you expect a lack of smoothness despite high FPS with a CPU bottleneck?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> In my opinion your rig is fine for smooth gameplay on medium settings. What about drivers? Are you using the ones recommended for BF3?
> Also check your cpu/gpu temps.


No, I'm not. I'm using 11.11b. I'll try to find out which drivers are recommended and install those.

My GPU/CPU temps are fine, though I'll monitor them again just in case. I believe I don't go over 70c on the GPU during load, and 58-60c on the CPU. I need to give my comp its first cleaning, but the buildup isn't too bad.

EDIT: Is there a way to get min/max/avg GPU temp/FPS from MSI Afterburner? I use RealTemp for CPU monitoring, but I don't know that it has that functionality either. What's a program that would?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Awesome:
> Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to other main battle tanks. (Yay, more SPM for us armor guys)
> Tank rounds will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters. (Bout 'time)
> Using flares too early will no longer distract missiles fired at long range. The missile must be approaching the vehicle in order to reliably be distracted by flares. (Bout 'time)
> Reduced the direct damage done by helicopter gunners vs armor. (Good)
> The bad:
> Javelin missiles fired without laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs. (Dang, they are already quite powerful)
> Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool. (Doh)!
> Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. (Oh no, engineer nurfs going to come in packages now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG and SMAW projectiles against infantry. (Engineer nurf #3 in one patch)!
> Slightly increased the blast radius of the rounds fired by helicopter gunners vs infantry. (Definitely didn't need this buff as the explosion radius vs infantry was already huge)
> All good things:
> Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> Slightly increased the speed at which a player can shoot again after sprinting.
> Some good changes, but the engineer definitely taking it up the poop'r in this patch.


I agree totally. They boosted the pansy class but nerfed the engineers, the true battlefield class...


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I lol'd http://poorlydrawndinosaurs.com/comics/2011-12-01-BF3badDinos.jpg


I'm sick of that too.

Nerf the dinos!!


----------



## kiwiasian

Ever since the 11/22 patch my Crossfire scaling has been terribad. Did this happen to anyone else?

Pre-11/22 patch, I would get 95+% scaling on both GPUs on 11.10 CAP4
After 11/22 patch I get 95% on the first GPU and 60% on the second GPU. I've even intalled 11.11 with CAP2 and it made no difference


----------



## JoeyTB

Thought I might drop this in here : http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/

It's the complete weapon damage list and other gun attribute table


----------



## MetalMax707

I love BF3 but i have been playing it less and less lately. Its those stupid IRNV scopes and everyone uses them. They take away from the game, because i can't be stealthy at all, can't hide anywhere, your cover is always exposed. Everytime i die, all look an IRNV scope. It me be a petty problem, but it ruins the whole game.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Thought I might drop this in here : http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/
> It's the complete weapon damage list and other gun attribute table


Damaging Tanks


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> It sucks big time if you don't know all your teamates.


Yes it does. This game plays 1000% better when you're in a voice channel w/ people that mimic your playstyle, whether it be ultra competitive or super chill. That said, I would still like the ability to at least speak w/ my squadmates. While we're at it, a channel for squad leaders to speak w/ each other would be pretty gravy too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I just experienced a bug where the deploy screen kinda stopped working. My mouse refused my instructions and I couldn't click on the flag points or the deploy button. I could move the selection with my arrow keys thoug, and space bar worked for deploy though. This happened to anyone else? Alt + Enter/Alt tabbing didn't solve it


Not only does this happen to me ALL the time, but clicking on the GUI results in an alt tab. I think I may have solved it yesterday by changing my "disable aero" option to Origin instead of just BF3. That way it stays disabled for a. every game I have and b. through all server changes/crashes/etc. *For those of you that haven't done this, right click on Origin, slide over and right click on Origin in the fly out menu, click compatibility tab, and tick "disable desktop composition."*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Would you expect a lack of smoothness despite high FPS with a CPU bottleneck?
> 
> EDIT: Is there a way to get min/max/avg GPU temp/FPS from MSI Afterburner? I use RealTemp for CPU monitoring, but I don't know that it has that functionality either. What's a program that would?


A. That's exactly what you would get.
B. Use Fraps benchmarking utility and set it for 300 seconds (five minutes). For max GPU temps, I use HWMonitor which also gives you max CPU/HDD temps as well as total CPU watts used. For example, I routinely see 95 watts on an i5 760 @ 3.6Ghz w/ 1.136 volts. Grab it here.


----------



## Adam^

Far too many people with IRNV and usas and frag rounds, totally ruining the game.


----------



## Joephis19

If they are the best weapons to use to kill your opponent, then they would be foolish not to use them.

Play2Win


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> If they are the best weapons to use to kill your opponent, then they would be foolish not to use them.
> Play2Win


but thats the thing. define best?

they are just the easiest...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Damaging Tanks


Damn, didn't know Javelin does the same damage from all angles as does C4 and Hydras; no wonder they're patching it. That's kind of messed up how the AA tank can one shot a MBT from behind...


----------



## Sir Cumference

has anyone here used both a joystick and a xbox game pad for flying? which one did you prefer? will an xbox be just as competent?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> has anyone here used both a joystick and a xbox game pad for flying? which one did you prefer? will an xbox be just as competent?


Which ever one you feel the most comfortable with will serve you better in the long run







Remember all you need is practice


----------



## Jodiuh

Can someone point me to a place for flying tips? Jet tactics...and how in the world to fly chopper with mouse and keyboard!


----------



## Fr0sty

any tips on tank warfare?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> any tips on tank warfare?


Yes, don't get too close to other tanks, try to hide from them in the long rage.









Also, Engineer + repair tool is a must.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, don't get too close to other tanks, try to hide from them in the long rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Engineer + repair tool is a must.



When engaging make sure your front armor is towards them as that's where you take least damage.
Practice firing on the move, if you can hit them while moving then you stand a better chance as you are harder to hit.
Don't take obvious paths to flags/objectives, they will expect you along the road/paths, if you suddenly appear over a hill to their sides then you have the element of surprise and the advantage of hitting their weaker armor.
Never bail, nothing makes me rage more than one of my team bailing a tank at 50% health and giving it to the enemy. If you get in a tank, be prepared to die in a tank and ensure your team don't lose it.
Don't drawn unnecessary attention from choppers and jets, unless you have a clear shot and stand a high chance of taking them out then leave them alone and they will probably leave you alone, by firing at them they will see you as a direct thread and make extra effort to take you out.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> 
> When engaging make sure your front armor is towards them as that's where you take least damage.
> Practice firing on the move, if you can hit them while moving then you stand a better chance as you are harder to hit.
> Don't take obvious paths to flags/objectives, they will expect you along the road/paths, if you suddenly appear over a hill to their sides then you have the element of surprise and the advantage of hitting their weaker armor.
> Never bail, nothing makes me rage more than one of my team bailing a tank at 50% health and giving it to the enemy. If you get in a tank, be prepared to die in a tank and ensure your team don't lose it.
> Don't drawn unnecessary attention from choppers and jets, unless you have a clear shot and stand a high chance of taking them out then leave them alone and they will probably leave you alone, by firing at them they will see you as a direct thread and make extra effort to take you out.


Pretty much what I should have said.









The most important one for me is practice firing on the move.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> 
> When engaging make sure your front armor is towards them as that's where you take least damage.
> Practice firing on the move, if you can hit them while moving then you stand a better chance as you are harder to hit.
> Don't take obvious paths to flags/objectives, they will expect you along the road/paths, if you suddenly appear over a hill to their sides then you have the element of surprise and the advantage of hitting their weaker armor.
> 
> Never bail, nothing makes me rage more than one of my team bailing a tank at 50% health and giving it to the enemy. If you get in a tank, be prepared to die in a tank and ensure your team don't lose it.
> Don't drawn unnecessary attention from choppers and jets, unless you have a clear shot and stand a high chance of taking them out then leave them alone and they will probably leave you alone, by firing at them they will see you as a direct thread and make extra effort to take you out.


!!


----------



## Citra

How big do think the back to karkand dlc is?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes, don't get too close to other tanks, try to hide from them in the long rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Engineer + repair tool is a must.


of course ... but how do you use them efficiently and how do you aim at long range like a pro








i am such a noob at those

finally doing good at recon so i can move on to grind up my tank unlocks to have some fun

and after that its jet and heli's ... LOLL such a noob flyer also


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> of course ... but how do you use them efficiently and how do you aim at long range like a pro


Practice, practice and practice some more. The more you use the tank the less you will have to think about firing, you'll learn to do it automatically. The same goes with using the tank efficiently, as you use it more and more you will learn what works and what doesn't, I've given you a bit of a head-start with my little list


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Can someone point me to a place for flying tips? Jet tactics...and how in the world to fly chopper with mouse and keyboard!


I have yet to figure out how to fly those planes with a mouse/keyboard, you just dont have enoug control over the jet. The chopper is much easier to fly with a mouse/keyboard. The easiest way to practice is get a buddy and play the 2nd co-op map and just practice you control, hovering, and flying between trees and other objects. That will help you get used to dogging and weaving.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deauboy16*
> 
> I have yet to figure out how to fly those planes with a mouse/keyboard, you just dont have enoug control over the jet. The chopper is much easier to fly with a mouse/keyboard. The easiest way to practice is get a buddy and play the 2nd co-op map and just practice you control, hovering, and flying between trees and other objects. That will help you get used to dogging and weaving.


I'll teach you a super secret way to own in the jet with mouse/keyboard: bind spacebar to up and slow down in the turns while tapping the afterburner every couple of seconds to prevent the landing gear from coming out.


----------



## CallsignVega

I got my first RPG kill on a low flying jet. Nothing more satisfying getting a hard kill like that! RPGs move so slow the timing has to be perfect. My favorite past time now is killing low flying helicopters with the tank. It's going to get even better when one shot tank round is an instant kill this next patch!

God I love this game. I think the only thing that might take some of my time away is if I get in the CS:GO beta.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Far too many people with IRNV and usas and frag rounds, totally ruining the game.


Cause its awesome! lol someone is jealous?!?! =) haha jk. Its a great gun if you use it. Trust me its on my Top list of guns i use just cause it puts fear into the other team when my whole sqaud is pushing hard in TDM or Conquest. You hear the roar of the usas(sounds like a dragon coughing lol) your scream like a little girl!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Thought I might drop this in here : http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/
> It's the complete weapon damage list and other gun attribute table


So every weapon has the same dmg just different bullet drop rate and fire rate? mmm interesting and weird way of balancing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> If they are the best weapons to use to kill your opponent, then they would be foolish not to use them.
> Play2Win


Agree! i mean come on its a flying grenade who wouldn't use it! xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> *[*] Never bail, nothing makes me rage more than one of my team bailing a tank at 50% health and giving it to the enemy. If you get in a tank, be prepared to die in a tank and ensure your team don't lose it.
> *


This goes for all vehicles! including FLYING ONES! i mean who jumps out of a heli just cause your health is a tiny bit low.....oh wait it was a recon guy just wanting to get on top of a building.......sigh and i died for this. What a waste of a 10min spawning heli. The heli is still flyable at 50% or lower health...yes its harder to fly but its do able to land repair and move on. Not bail and leave your teammates and/or gunner to die. How am i suppose to know you jumped out when im trying to save our ass and kill people.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I have a recurring bug in this game that's very severe today, it happened a few times in the past but now it's happening every 14 seconds in a solid pattern.

The HUD will disappear and I'll be frozen, the game itself isn't, then 2 seconds later the spawn menu appears and I select where to spawn, then I do, and it repeats itself all over again.

Anyone else suffering from this ?


----------



## MacG32

Obviously a CoD fan made video here.


----------



## Darkapoc

They need to fix the frame dips







, the game is virtually unplayable as is.

Before the patch it worked fine, I'd take the flashing green to fps drops down to .5 from 80 -.-

Thanks for that weapons damage list btw


----------



## andrews2547

Have you tried lowering the quality?


----------



## Darkapoc

Does the same thing with everything off/low. It's a huge problem with a LOT of people at the moment apparently


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkapoc*
> 
> They need to fix the frame dips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the game is virtually unplayable as is.
> Before the patch it worked fine, I'd take the flashing green to fps drops down to .5 from 80 -.-
> Thanks for that weapons damage list btw


lower your settings. Your cpu is prop the issue. I never have huge frame dips. lower your settings too. What are you at right now? ultra? medium?


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I'll teach you a super secret way to own in the jet with mouse/keyboard: bind spacebar to up and slow down in the turns while tapping the afterburner every couple of seconds to prevent the landing gear from coming out.


Interesting! I will have to try that tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Darkapoc

Once more the same issue occurs when I am on all low settings.

I have the equivalent of a 955 so I don't think it's my cpu while I know they aren't the best they're decent enough for this.

Yes high performance mode is enabled,
No it isn't driver crashes
Yes I have the latest 290 Nvidia driver
No my graphics card is not overclocked currently
Yes I get constant 40-80 fps on my gtx460 with the settings I use, it's the game itself or the drivers.
Yes, before the patch I ran it perfectly fine other than the flickering(which I preferred over this crap.

Afterburner reported my graphics card reverting to 1% usage when it happens for some reason... (no it is not overheating, neither is my cpu)


----------



## CallsignVega

2GB patch for PC on Dec 6th. Client and server.

Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded
Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
Fixed stat references on several dogtags
Fixed for surveillance ribbon not counting TUGS
Fixed a missing combat area lines on the minimap for Grand Bazaar conquest small
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
Fixed a problem where placing C4 with the russians soldier was playing US faction VO
Fixed a problem where TV guided missiles could be shot into its own helicopter and destroy it
Fixed a problem when attempting to fire lock on weapons without a target
Tweaked the chat, it should now be a bit easier to read
Fixed several vehicles that did not properly shoot rockets and guns towards their predictive sights
Fixed the G17 Supressed Laser not working properly
Added alternate HUD colors to help colorblinds
Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
Increased the Spawn protection radius on TDM
Fixed a problem with smoke on land vehicles, Missiles should now miss more often
Fixed a problem where users could end up with IRNV scope in any vehicle
Fixed a problem where player dies if vaulting over a ledge and into water while sprinting
Fixed several crashes and increased general stability
Fixed a problem where the user was unable to revive two players that have the bodies one over the other
Fixed so you can assign an axis and use as a digital input. This makes it possible for the player (on pc) to assign one of the sticks on a gameped to be used for throttle/brake.
Fixed a problem with the Kill camera acting up when suiciding from parachute
Fixed air radar was showing to much. now lasertagged, heatsignature above threshold, enemy missiles and capture points are only visible on air radar
Fixed a problem where the game would enter a technical hang if the user pressed pause menu and tilde at the same time
Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen
You can now reassign cycle weapons
Fixed so the weapon zooms automatically after bipod deploy is gone when using zoom toggle
Fixed a problem where the parachute would stay stuck in air if the owner was killed

Balance Tweaks:
Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.
Reduced heat masking effectiveness of Spec Ops Camo.
Fixed a bug where Ammo spec would give additional 40mm grenades instead of Frag spec.
Increased the number of additional 40mm grenades from Frag spec.
Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. (We want to make a different fix in the future, it's in JIRA).
Increased the Time to Live on sniper caliber rounds to allow extreme distance shots.
Fixed several weapon descriptions, calibers, and fire rates. The weapons themselves have not changed.
Fixed so the M9 and MP443 pistol can be equipped by the opposing faction when it is unlocked at 100 kills.
Fixed Laser Guided Missiles missing their targets if the target is moving too fast.
Reduced the effectiveness of Stealth on Air Vehicles.
Reduced the effectiveness of Beam Scanning for Jets.
Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.
Increased the effective accuracy of long bursts for LMGs when using a bipod.
Slightly increased the range of the 44magnum bullets.
Increased the close range damage of 4.6x30mm and 5.7x28mm bullets.
Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus given by a Suppressor for the MP7, P90, PP2000, PP-19, and UMP45.
Increased the range and FOV for designating targets with the SOFLAM and vehicle Laser Designators.
Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns.
Slightly Increased the power of Fighter Jet Cannons against all vehicle targets, especially Helicopters.
Decreased the power of Miniguns against Jets and Helicopters.
Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
Tweaked the AN94 so its burst fire better conveys the real world advantage offered by this weapon.
Added Single Shot to the AN94 as an available fire mode.
Slightly increased the recoil on the M416 and removed the Burst Fire mode (this weapon incorrectly had burst fire, which was not authentic).
Tweaked the spawns for TDM on Kharg Island, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Seine Crossing, Operation Firestorm, Damavand Peak and Noshahar Canals
Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
Tweaked the Gas station Capture area on Conquest on Caspian Border
Tweaked the max vehicle height on Noshahar Canals


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2GB patch for PC on Dec 6th. Client and server.
> Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
> Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded
> Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
> Fixed stat references on several dogtags
> Fixed for surveillance ribbon not counting TUGS
> Fixed a missing combat area lines on the minimap for Grand Bazaar conquest small
> Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
> Fixed a problem where placing C4 with the russians soldier was playing US faction VO
> Fixed a problem where TV guided missiles could be shot into its own helicopter and destroy it
> Fixed a problem when attempting to fire lock on weapons without a target
> Tweaked the chat, it should now be a bit easier to read
> Fixed several vehicles that did not properly shoot rockets and guns towards their predictive sights
> Fixed the G17 Supressed Laser not working properly
> Added alternate HUD colors to help colorblinds
> Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
> Increased the Spawn protection radius on TDM
> Fixed a problem with smoke on land vehicles, Missiles should now miss more often
> Fixed a problem where users could end up with IRNV scope in any vehicle
> Fixed a problem where player dies if vaulting over a ledge and into water while sprinting
> Fixed several crashes and increased general stability
> Fixed a problem where the user was unable to revive two players that have the bodies one over the other
> Fixed so you can assign an axis and use as a digital input. This makes it possible for the player (on pc) to assign one of the sticks on a gameped to be used for throttle/brake.
> Fixed a problem with the Kill camera acting up when suiciding from parachute
> Fixed air radar was showing to much. now lasertagged, heatsignature above threshold, enemy missiles and capture points are only visible on air radar
> Fixed a problem where the game would enter a technical hang if the user pressed pause menu and tilde at the same time
> Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen
> You can now reassign cycle weapons
> Fixed so the weapon zooms automatically after bipod deploy is gone when using zoom toggle
> Fixed a problem where the parachute would stay stuck in air if the owner was killed
> Balance Tweaks:
> Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
> Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
> Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.
> Reduced heat masking effectiveness of Spec Ops Camo.
> Fixed a bug where Ammo spec would give additional 40mm grenades instead of Frag spec.
> Increased the number of additional 40mm grenades from Frag spec.
> Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. (We want to make a different fix in the future, it's in JIRA).
> Increased the Time to Live on sniper caliber rounds to allow extreme distance shots.
> Fixed several weapon descriptions, calibers, and fire rates. The weapons themselves have not changed.
> Fixed so the M9 and MP443 pistol can be equipped by the opposing faction when it is unlocked at 100 kills.
> Fixed Laser Guided Missiles missing their targets if the target is moving too fast.
> Reduced the effectiveness of Stealth on Air Vehicles.
> Reduced the effectiveness of Beam Scanning for Jets.
> Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
> Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
> Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.
> Increased the effective accuracy of long bursts for LMGs when using a bipod.
> Slightly increased the range of the 44magnum bullets.
> Increased the close range damage of 4.6x30mm and 5.7x28mm bullets.
> Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
> Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus given by a Suppressor for the MP7, P90, PP2000, PP-19, and UMP45.
> Increased the range and FOV for designating targets with the SOFLAM and vehicle Laser Designators.
> Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns.
> Slightly Increased the power of Fighter Jet Cannons against all vehicle targets, especially Helicopters.
> Decreased the power of Miniguns against Jets and Helicopters.
> Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
> Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
> Tweaked the AN94 so its burst fire better conveys the real world advantage offered by this weapon.
> Added Single Shot to the AN94 as an available fire mode.
> Slightly increased the recoil on the M416 and removed the Burst Fire mode (this weapon incorrectly had burst fire, which was not authentic).
> Tweaked the spawns for TDM on Kharg Island, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Seine Crossing, Operation Firestorm, Damavand Peak and Noshahar Canals
> Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
> Tweaked the Gas station Capture area on Conquest on Caspian Border
> Tweaked the max vehicle height on Noshahar Canals


WOW sounds amazing, thanks for the post! +rep


----------



## Ghost23

Can someone explain to me how switching to a 2500k made my BF3 performance terribad? Every other game is amazing, OC is stable [12 hours of Prime, turned it off when I woke up] but BF3 runs at like 12 fps.. -.-


----------



## Fr0sty

lol some dude just went massive cheat on us

we would spawn and boom dead ....

trying to find his name because the server crashed on us









jigglypuff something :S ... ill try to find his page to share with the group


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2GB patch for PC on Dec 6th. Client and server.
> ....


May I ask where you got that from?

Thanks!


----------



## Qu1ckset

my 2500k at 4.5ghz with a single 6970 rapes and runs amazing with bf3, maybe a crossfire issue?


----------



## crizthakidd

o.o my performance went down today. iive also need help with an issue, theres a memory leak or something because i keep getting no more memory please shut this down. is it because i use the internet while switching maps? i have 8 gigs of ram ripjaws and 2gig of vram on my 6950unlocked.

wth ?:O


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> my 2500k at 4.5ghz with a single 6970 rapes and runs amazing with bf3, maybe a crossfire issue?


It deppends what you call "amazing" for performance.

Some people don't mind playing at 40-60fps while some need +60fps AT ALL times like me.









And I honestly doubt you play at +60fps with _everything_ maxed out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> o.o my performance went down today. iive also need help with an issue, theres a memory leak or something because i keep getting no more memory please shut this down. is it because i use the internet while switching maps? i have 8 gigs of ram ripjaws and 2gig of vram on my 6950unlocked.
> wth ?:O


What's your RAM and VRAM usage when that happens? Could be a RAM/VRAm leak issue, it wouldn't be the first time it happens.

And no, browsing the internet is not the problem, right now I'm playing on Caspian Border while posting this.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It deppends what you call "amazing" for performance.
> Some people don't mind playing at 40-60fps while some need +60fps AT ALL times like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I honestly doubt you play at +60fps with _everything_ maxed out.


il let you know tomorrow when i get my 6990


----------



## Ghost23

I just don't understand how my 965 could MOSTLY handle the game on all ultra [It stuttered, but was smooth 90% of the time, 40-60 fpsish] and now it's literally below 20 with a 2500k....


----------



## otakunorth

well you must of changed your mobo so its a setup or driver install issue, you running 11.11c cap 2?


----------



## CallsignVega

Key patch items:

Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
(Interested in playing with this)

Fixed several crashes and increased general stability
(Important as always)

Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen
(About time)

Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
(Yes, now I can use more than a couple weapons)

Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
(Well DUH)

Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.
(My favorite. Gypsies, give me your tears)

Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines.
(Very good, you don't need 5000 mines all over the battlefield)

Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
(This really sucks)

Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
(WTH, they were already like paper)

Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.
(REALLY good change)

Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
(Excellent, curb mortar noobs)

Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
(Great)

Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
(Great)


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Key patch items:
> Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
> (Interested in playing with this)
> Fixed several crashes and increased general stability
> (Important as always)
> Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen
> (About time)
> Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
> (Yes, now I can use more than a couple weapons)
> Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
> (Well DUH)
> Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.
> (My favorite. Gypsies, give me your tears)
> Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines.
> (Very good, you don't need 5000 mines all over the battlefield)
> Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
> (This really sucks)
> Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
> (WTH, they were already like paper)
> Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.
> (REALLY good change)
> Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
> (Excellent, curb mortar noobs)
> Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
> (Great)
> Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
> (Great)


Is this the patch thats just been released? Or is it another one?


----------



## JoeyTB

Anyone here want to help me start up the ocn server?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> well you must of changed your mobo so its a setup or driver install issue, you running 11.11c cap 2?


Yes, yes. I don't believe it's a crossfire issues, I run the BF3 Xfire fix thread. It's CPU related, or BF3.. literally every other game works flawlessly, Metro 2033, Skyrim, FO:NV, Saints row 3, etc.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Is this the patch thats just been released? Or is it another one?


Dec 6th patch. These patch notes were released on the Battlelog forums.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Is this the patch thats just been released? Or is it another one?


It's the patch that's coming on Tuesday.

EDIT: oops, someone beat me to it.


----------



## calavera

Does anyone know how much damage a tv missile does? I was able to completely destroy a tank with one shot (killing the two occupants) but when I hit a AA vehicle on the side it was still operational. I thought AA armor would be weaker than a tank?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone, I need help. I just got this game today, installed it and patched it; When I try to join a game it's taking forever, I've been trying to join 1 server and it takes more than 5+ minutes.. And I still haven't joined a single game yet.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Does anyone know how much damage a tv missile does? I was able to completely destroy a tank with one shot (killing the two occupants) but when I hit a AA vehicle on the side it was still operational. I thought AA armor would be weaker than a tank?


I think a TV missle is supposed take out any vehicle with one shot.


----------



## Inverse

Nice patch notes. Nerfing the helicopter but not a word on fixing the broken TV Missiles or the slow freaking Havoc. Good going Dice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think a TV missle is supposed take out any vehicle with one shot.


Sadly, it does not.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Anyone?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Anyone?


Not enough information for me to comment..


----------



## JoeyTB

2 more people to get the ocn server rolling *Join here*


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Not enough information for me to comment..


When I try to join a game, on the game center, it just says "Joining-server" and that's all it's saying. Nothing comes up or anything.. It just says "Joining-server"


----------



## tcaughey

Is it just me or does BF3 have a "cluttered" feel as compared to BFBC2? I mean, BFBC2 just has a clean polish to it. Player icons are easy to see and do not get in the way of your view over the environment, less time is spent guessing if a player is actually hiding within rubble, weeds, ect ( I guess it will take some practice to actually spot enemies amount the environment), and the actual mini map, weapon selection, squad management and the HUD is just much easier to use and read.

Overall, the game looks great and plays awesome on my rig, but I'm just kinda frustrated since BF3 doesn't have the qualities mentioned above. I guess I'll get used to it, but I BFBC2 will always have that special place in my heart. Haha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> 2 more people to get the ocn server rolling *Join here*


^This.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> When I try to join a game, on the game center, it just says "Joining-server" and that's all it's saying. Nothing comes up or anything.. It just says "Joining-server"


Dude when it happens , while it says "Joining..." close your Origin and re open it. Then try to join the server again. It works.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone with a HT CPU tried disabling core parking so you can play BF3 with HT on?
Quote:


> disable_core_parking.reg
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Power\Po werSettings\54533251-82be-4824-96c1-47b60b740d00\0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583]
> 
> "ValueMax"=dword:00000000


----------



## kcuestag

^No, I play with HT on already without touching anything, and I've yet to encounter any problem.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^No, I play with HT on already without touching anything, and I've yet to encounter any problem.


thats because the game update fixed this issue and you dont have Vsync on.
I can quite confirm that i had the stuttering proplem with Vsync on before the patch, but suffer from it no longer, and i never turned HT off

I also just put my game install on a Samsung 830 64 GB SSD using my Marvell controller and can now load maps in 10 seconds


----------



## Cykososhull

Anyone having issues with bf3 causing their computer to restart during gameplay? This just started happening recently and it is the only game it happens on. I tried without my OC on the cpu and gfx but it still happens.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Anyone having issues with bf3 causing their computer to restart during gameplay? This just started happening recently and it is the only game it happens on. I tried without my OC on the cpu and gfx but it still happens.


Do a round of OCCT testing and see if it happens. Reboots can be caused by BSODs which automatically reboot or power supplies not providing enough power.


----------



## Zackcy

I used to be interested in this game, but I took a knee to the arrow.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackcy*
> 
> I used to be interested in this game, but I took a knee to the arrow.


Wait... did I not hear that guy say it wrong in skyrim of did you just write it wrong?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> *Min player requirements*
> Also, it will once again be possible to reduce the number of players required to start a round to 1 both in ranked and unranked mode. We changed it back after getting a lot of negative feedback from both individuals and the RSP companies.
> 
> Our plan is to introduce a warm-up mode, where players can move about and play the game, but with scoring disabled; then, when the number of players goes above the threshold -- that's when the real round starts.


YAY! i love dice! they really do listen to us. Idk why they started with changing it in the first place. Bf2 had a perfect system why change it if it wasn't broken xD
I love when a gaming company listens to the players instead of abandoning it and moving on to there next project.

I do understand why they had to raise it up to 4 min players. I guess it was a temp fix to stop the stat padding until they had a new way of preventing it.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Min player requirements*
> Also, it will once again be possible to reduce the number of players required to start a round to 1 both in ranked and unranked mode. We changed it back after getting a lot of negative feedback from both individuals and the RSP companies.
> Our plan is to introduce a warm-up mode, where players can move about and play the game, but with scoring disabled; then, when the number of players goes above the threshold -- that's when the real round starts.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY! i love dice! they really do listen to us. Idk why they started with changing it in the first place. Bf2 had a perfect system why change it if it wasn't broken xD
> I love when a gaming company listens to the players instead of abandoning it and moving on to there next project.
> I do understand why they had to raise it up to 4 min players. I guess it was a temp fix to stop the stat padding until they had a new way of preventing it.
Click to expand...

I had to change my pants after reading this.


----------



## Jodiuh

You know, I'm not quite sure what it is. I can't place it. But I absolutely suck @ this game. I find it very hard to play when I'm constantly dying. I had the same issue w/ Bad Company 2 and it's extremely frustrating. I do not remember having this issue in Battlefield 2 or 1942.

The last game I really got into was Left4Dead and it's sequel. I did very well in those games, so I'm not sure what's going on. Anyway, I just wanted to throw that out there and see what you guys thought/if anyone feels the same way.

For now I'm going to through Crysis 1 in preparation for the 2 sequels I've yet to play.









Edit: Here's my profile so y'all can see just how bad the situation is!









Edit2: I do know that I'm heavily distracted by all the texture flickering going on. The game looks broke.


----------



## jellis142

Wait... they have Warm-Up mode? That's AMAZING









Now let me play. (Broken record







)

I don't even use the Infared. Don't need it, superior brain power, I'm a Schrute.


----------



## omni_vision

10k tikets game going on atm but i got DC'd :/


----------



## Fr0sty

server name pls







id like to join that madness

found it


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know, I'm not quite sure what it is. I can't place it. But I absolutely suck @ this game. I find it very hard to play when I'm constantly dying. I had the same issue w/ Bad Company 2 and it's extremely frustrating. I do not remember having this issue in Battlefield 2 or 1942.
> The last game I really got into was Left4Dead and it's sequel. I did very well in those games, so I'm not sure what's going on. Anyway, I just wanted to throw that out there and see what you guys thought/if anyone feels the same way.
> For now I'm going to through Crysis 1 in preparation for the 2 sequels I've yet to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's my profile so y'all can see just how bad the situation is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: I do know that I'm heavily distracted by all the texture flickering going on. The game looks broke.


I'm not claiming to be a BF3 expert or anything but:

Join a squad and stick with them. If you happen to join up with some skilled players, they should help you survive, like reviving you if you get taken out and spotting enemies you might not see.

Don't forget to spot an enemy before you engage. The points stack so you will get the extra points if you take them out or even a kill assist with a spot bonus if you happen to die and a team / squadmate finishes them off.

Stick with one weapon and get some unlocks for it, then be sure to apply them in the customization window. A good sight like the holographic and the foregrip can make a big difference in up close battles.

Stay hidden as best you can until you have a clean shot then unload, and don't try to engage targets too far away.

If you happen to spot a camper, don't forget about grenades. Lob one toward them before you engage. That little bit of extra damage could be the difference between a kill or a death.

As I said, I'm no professional at this game, but these are a few of some of the things I have learned to do consistently and they seem to really help me survive out there.

Best of luck!


----------



## Jodiuh

^ Thanks for that. Repped!

I remember completing Crysis on Delta, but after 2hrs of playtime, I probably died 60 times on hard, lol! Maybe it's time for me to hang the mouse up.


----------



## MLJS54

Has ATI released anything since 11.11a?

My BF3 still runs like crap

Thanks


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Has ATI released anything since 11.11a?
> My BF3 still runs like crap
> Thanks


They just released another beta of 11.12. From reading over on the Guru3d forums, the performance increase in BF3 is fairly substantial. Just downloaded them out, gonna give them a shot.


----------



## Lhino

A lot of people here might just chastise me for this, but today was my first game in about a month. I like what they have done with balancing and fixing lag issues, the load times are still insane though. Thanks to Kcuestag for getting me back into it, I forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajabooja*
> 
> They just released another beta of 11.12. From reading over on the Guru3d forums, the performance increase in BF3 is fairly substantial. Just downloaded them out, gonna give them a shot.


Thanks. I only see 11.11c on AMD's website (posted 12/1)

Do you have a link to 11.12?

Thank you


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> 10k tikets game going on atm but i got DC'd :/


man i feel sorry for that dude on the other team that got 1 kill 42 deaths


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks. I only see 11.11c on AMD's website (posted 12/1)
> Do you have a link to 11.12?
> Thank you


----------



## kcuestag

2.301 K/D Ratio and improving.

I won't stop until +3.0 K/D Ratio, Conquest only that is.









The 2GB patch looks quite good.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ...man i feel sorry for that dude on the other team that got 1 kill 42 deaths


Now that's who I should be playing with! Why is it so hard for PC games to implement some sort of skill based ranking filter? The game's sooooo much more fun when things are even. Is that too much to ask for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2.301 K/D Ratio and improving.
> 
> I won't stop until +3.0 K/D Ratio...


I wouldn't mind a whole number.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2.301 K/D Ratio and improving.
> I won't stop until +3.0 K/D Ratio, Conquest only that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2GB patch looks quite good.


Ya, I currently am approaching 2.7 K/D ratio and 550 SPM. I will be happy when my profile gets to 3.0 K/D and 600 SPM.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, I currently am approaching 2.7 K/D ratio and 550 SPM. I will be happy when my profile gets to 3.0 K/D and 600 SPM.


im at 1.25 K/D and 683 SPM.

objectives ftw.


----------



## Citra

How are the 290 beta drivers for bf3?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How are the 290 beta drivers for bf3?


For me INCREDIBLE

much smoother and few bugs are gone.

You should check them out.


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Thanks. I only see 11.11c on AMD's website (posted 12/1)
> Do you have a link to 11.12?
> Thank you


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*


http://www.overclock.net/t/1178430/amd-11-12-beta-8-93-12-1-11-release


----------



## ZealotKi11er

0.9K/D for me. I play for fun 90% if the time and try to kill enemies in different ways. Does you get a $ if you have high K/D Ratio, ON so no point on playing for that. Last night i had 22K, 5D with a pistol and after the game ended i was 23K 20D because my mom kept coming in my room.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> For me INCREDIBLE
> much smoother and few bugs are gone.
> You should check them out.


Does your GPU constantly stay at 95~%? 285.62 and the other beta drivers aren't good for me. They drop all the way to 60.


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> When engaging make sure your front armor is towards them as that's where you take least damage.
> Practice firing on the move, if you can hit them while moving then you stand a better chance as you are harder to hit.
> Don't take obvious paths to flags/objectives, they will expect you along the road/paths, if you suddenly appear over a hill to their sides then you have the element of surprise and the advantage of hitting their weaker armor.
> Never bail, nothing makes me rage more than one of my team bailing a tank at 50% health and giving it to the enemy. If you get in a tank, be prepared to die in a tank and ensure your team don't lose it.
> Don't drawn unnecessary attention from choppers and jets, unless you have a clear shot and stand a high chance of taking them out then leave them alone and they will probably leave you alone, by firing at them they will see you as a direct thread and make extra effort to take you out.


I would like to add a few things, if I may.
1. Positioning is key. When you come face to face with a tank there are quite a few options available to you. Depends heavily on the class you're playing.
Tehran Highway M1 Abrams vs. T-90A. I "boost" my tank onto the opponent get out and plant C4 and get back in. I retreat and blow the C4 to get a satisfying double kill. Select perks according to the area of the map.
Caspian Border: Zoom Optics, Autoloader/Reactive Armor, HMG/LMG.
Zoom optics for the far away shots.
Personally, I found getting far away shots with the T90A much more easy owing to the Chevron and the gradated aiming reticule.
For ranges ranging from 100-120m use the chevron as a hat for the tank and fire.
2. It's okay to run away. Faced with two tanks? Infantry? Well, running like a headless chicken might not be the brave thing to do but think of it like this. You're death is pretty much assured if you rush in, meaning your team will be deprived of armor till it respawns.
3. Thermal Vision is...alright to use. *puts on flamesuit* I personally use it only on Tehran Highway because everything is so dark, but it is an excellent tool at your disposal.
4. Too close to a tank to fire RPG? Use the repair tool. More than twice I have managed to get the tank user out of the tank to get me and have stolen his tank as a result.
Also, kcuestag, how many tank kills/Battlelog ID?








For those of you skeptical of my tips, its not boasting only a humble presentation of what I've done so far.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Xeo95/vehicles/351380108/pc/
I suck at everything other than land vehicles.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Does anyone know how to get more bass out of bf3. The game sounds ok, but my sub isnt shaking my room like I want it to. I have a high quality sub, see my audio gear in sig.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get more bass out of bf3. The game sounds ok, but my sub isnt shaking my room like I want it to. I have a high quality sub, see my audio gear in sig.


You know the volume controls? Make them go up


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get more bass out of bf3. The game sounds ok, but my sub isnt shaking my room like I want it to. I have a high quality sub, see my audio gear in sig.


Buy a pair of amplified deep bass headphones and crank them up until your jaw hurts from the vibration.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Buy a pair of amplified deep bass headphones and crank them up until your jaw hurts from the vibration.


I have an amplified deep bass subwoofer that will break my house from vibration. I am not looking for hardware, I was just asking if there were any settings I could edit, because I havnt found anything other than the audio presets in game.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> im at 1.25 K/D and 683 SPM.
> objectives ftw.


What is that suppose to mean? A low K/D ratio is the only way you can go for objectives?







You can get a high K/D ratio and still capture objectives. Its' called killing the enemy before they kill you.


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> I have an amplified deep bass subwoofer that will break my house from vibration. I am not looking for hardware, I was just asking if there were any settings I could edit, because I havnt found anything other than the audio presets in game.


Have you tried turning on war tapes?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I think accuracy is a more important stat than K/D. K/D can go up or down depending on if you're getting revives or not.


----------



## Grief

Patch notes, apparently its going to be 2GB. I've highlighted some important parts.

I'm glad they are nerfing Frag Rounds and IRNV. The Frag rounds were some of the noobest things I've ever seen....don't even have to aim?

Source: http://bf3blog.com/2011/12/upcoming-battlefield-3-pc-patch-change-list-revealed/
Source: http://mp1st.com/2011/12/02/battlefield-3-2-gb-patch-on-dec-6th-on-pc-patch-notes/
Quote:


> Bugfixes:
> 
> Fixed a problem with spawn timer now showing blue border on startup and lost spawn point
> Fixed a problem where player who joined queuing on End of round got spawn screen stuck on screen, but unable to do anything with it untill next round loaded
> Fixed a problem where camera would change to 3rd person on killcam when killcam was turned off in server settings
> Fixed stat references on several dogtags
> Fixed for surveillance ribbon not counting TUGS
> Fixed a missing combat area lines on the minimap for Grand Bazaar conquest small
> Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
> Fixed a problem where placing C4 with the russians soldier was playing US faction VO
> Fixed a problem where TV guided missiles could be shot into its own helicopter and destroy it
> Fixed a problem when attempting to fire lock on weapons without a target
> Tweaked the chat, it should now be a bit easier to read
> Fixed several vehicles that did not properly shoot rockets and guns towards their predictive sights
> Fixed the G17 Supressed Laser not working properly
> Added alternate HUD colors to help colorblinds
> Added a network interpolation setting. This allows users with good bandwidth reduce latency, but might increase some stuttering. The user can find what works best for his connection by tweaking the slider.
> Increased the Spawn protection radius on TDM
> Fixed a problem with smoke on land vehicles, Missiles should now miss more often
> Fixed a problem where users could end up with IRNV scope in any vehicle
> Fixed a problem where player dies if vaulting over a ledge and into water while sprinting
> _*Fixed several crashes and increased general stability*
> *Fixed a problem where the user was unable to revive two players that have the bodies one over the other*_
> Fixed so you can assign an axis and use as a digital input. This makes it possible for the player (on pc) to assign one of the sticks on a gameped to be used for throttle/brake.
> Fixed a problem with the Kill camera acting up when suiciding from parachute
> Fixed air radar was showing to much. now lasertagged, heatsignature above threshold, enemy missiles and capture points are only visible on air radar
> Fixed a problem where the game would enter a technical hang if the user pressed pause menu and tilde at the same time
> _*Fixed a problem where you could get green flashes on screen*_
> You can now reassign cycle weapons
> Fixed so the weapon zooms automatically after bipod deploy is gone when using zoom toggle
> Fixed a problem where the parachute would stay stuck in air if the owner was killed
> 
> Balance Tweaks:
> 
> _*Fixed several weapons so they are properly suppressed and hide the player on the minimap when fired.
> Tweaked Tactical Light so it is not as blinding over longer ranges.
> Tweaked the IRNV scope so it is limited to usage only at close range.*_
> Reduced heat masking effectiveness of Spec Ops Camo.
> Fixed a bug where Ammo spec would give additional 40mm grenades instead of Frag spec.
> Increased the number of additional 40mm grenades from Frag spec.
> Fixed so AT mines only live for 20 seconds after a player dies to prevent infinite mines. (We want to make a different fix in the future, it's in JIRA).
> Increased the Time to Live on sniper caliber rounds to allow extreme distance shots.
> Fixed several weapon descriptions, calibers, and fire rates. The weapons themselves have not changed.
> Fixed so the M9 and MP443 pistol can be equipped by the opposing faction when it is unlocked at 100 kills.
> Fixed Laser Guided Missiles missing their targets if the target is moving too fast.
> Reduced the effectiveness of Stealth on Air Vehicles.
> Reduced the effectiveness of Beam Scanning for Jets.
> Reduced the damage done to Armored Vehicles and Infantry from AA guns.
> Increased the damage RPGs and Tank shells do to AA vehicles.
> _*Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range.*_
> Increased the effective accuracy of long bursts for LMGs when using a bipod.
> Slightly increased the range of the 44magnum bullets.
> Increased the close range damage of 4.6x30mm and 5.7x28mm bullets.
> Increased the reload time of the Mortar from 3.5sec to 4.8sec and increased the time it takes before a shell hits the ground.
> Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus given by a Suppressor for the MP7, P90, PP2000, PP-19, and UMP45.
> Increased the range and FOV for designating targets with the SOFLAM and vehicle Laser Designators.
> _*Decreased the effectiveness of 12g FRAG ammo when equipped on semi-automatic and automatic shotguns.*_
> Slightly Increased the power of Fighter Jet Cannons against all vehicle targets, especially Helicopters.
> Decreased the power of Miniguns against Jets and Helicopters.
> Increased the power of Stingers against Jets.
> Flares reload times for Jets and Helicopter Gunners have been increased.
> Tweaked the AN94 so its burst fire better conveys the real world advantage offered by this weapon.
> Added Single Shot to the AN94 as an available fire mode.
> Slightly increased the recoil on the M416 and removed the Burst Fire mode (this weapon incorrectly had burst fire, which was not authentic)
> Tweaked the spawns for TDM on Kharg Island, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Seine Crossing, Operation Firestorm, Damavand Peak and Noshahar Canals
> Moved a tank spawn in US base on Caspian Border so it would not be destroyed by a falling tree
> Tweaked the Gas station Capture area on Conquest on Caspian Border
> Tweaked the max vehicle height on Noshahar Canals


----------



## JoeyTB

1 more person to get the ocn server rolling *Join here*


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grief*
> 
> Have you tried turning on war tapes?


Yeah I have tried them all, I definitely like War tapes the best.


----------



## kignt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Won't that have any issues with Punkbuster?
> I'll have to give that a try then.
> I refuse to use VSYNC on any multiplayer FPS game, causing input lag and it makes my in-game skillz go from good to crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I can't kill anyone with VSYNC on.


The ingame console command to limit fps is: GameTime.MaxVariableFps #
You can type anything you want for "#" like "0":unlimited to "300" max, and 200 default I think. You could also just type "GameT" then press [TAB] and console will auto-fill the rest for you as there is not another command like.
Could also make a User.cfg notepad/wordpad file in the gamefolder , "[you game drive letter]:\programs x86\Origin Games\Battlefield 3" folder, and just have "GameTime.MaxVariableFps 75" written in the file. Other commands written in there will also be active when u start game. Commands like "render.perfoverlayvisible 1" to see fps stability graphs from your gpu and cpu, and "render.drawfps 1" to see fps. For every command 1 = enable and 0 = disable.


----------



## Mr.Pie

gah....Origin keeps saying that it can't reach the EA authentication servers....I can't play








do we have an IP address that I can ping or something to see if its something wrong on my side? I just haven't played for 1 measly
day and this happens.

on the other hand I just saw this on youtube; console player fail.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXASwVbooJ8&feature=g-all

they're movements and reactions are slow and jerky


----------



## inzajt

Just made a small video showcasing how good the ir sight is on a sniper rifle.
Im really glad they are nerfing it the next patch since it destroys the feeling of the game, atleast for me.
anyway, heres the video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI25uAcMlgk


----------



## faulkton

anyone who wants to play on tanks add me. I'd love a support class to resupply mines or even another engineer to repair tank.

Add me ( faulkton ) if you're willing to play tanks!


----------



## Fr0sty

is there a way to see stats for longest kill and random stuff like that for bf3?


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is there a way to see stats for longest kill and random stuff like that for bf3?


not sure if anything try this site
http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/deltron3o3o


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is there a way to see stats for longest kill and random stuff like that for bf3?


On yr BattleLog screen, Multiplayer, leaderboards, on the far right are the top scores and scorers


----------



## whowhodilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> On yr BattleLog screen, Multiplayer, leaderboards, on the far right are the top scores and scorers


most of them are hacked stats for the most part...unless it has been fixed since i have last checked


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whowhodilly*
> 
> most of them are hacked stats for the most part...unless it has been fixed since i have last checked


That's as good as it gets.

Actually I don't know why EA or Battlelog don't delete those so called top scorers in some categories with zero.....so obvious...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2.301 K/D Ratio and improving.
> 
> I won't stop until +3.0 K/D Ratio, Conquest only that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2GB patch looks quite good.


Hacks! No wonder you were doing so good the other day on your server. I thought you might be sniping but after seeing your stats, nope, not a bushwookiee!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> not sure if anything try this site
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/deltron3o3o


yeah that's the sort of thing i was searching for









thanks alot

longest headshot at 3000+ meters :O yikes ... :O

how does my soldier look so far?

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/fr0sty


----------



## MMJA

At least now you can join a queue for the server, I've never waited longer than a couple minutes for a spot.


----------



## Harry604

i cant connect to battlelog or get to server screen site wont even load

anyone else have same problem


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> i cant connect to battlelog or get to server screen site wont even load
> anyone else have same problem


Try a different browser.


----------



## Harry604

tried still not loading

tried on my lap top

battle log website wont connect


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm there so it's definitely up. Different browser? Connect w/ a wire instead of wireless? Change your DNS to something like 4.2.2.2? Tether your phone?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2.301 K/D Ratio and improving.
> I won't stop until +3.0 K/D Ratio, Conquest only that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2GB patch looks quite good.


Not bad at all, but you need to increase your W/L ratio while still maintaining your K/D and SPM









http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/dmasteRR/history#spm,kdr,wlr

I've had a slight decrease in my KDR from my increase of team help.

KDR, SPM, W/L Ratio, Accuracy should play all parts in how good you are as a individual player in BF3. Not just KDR, and SPM


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Hacks! No wonder you were doing so good the other day on your server. I thought you might be sniping but after seeing your stats, nope, not a bushwookiee!


I tend to agree with you.

Looking at some players stats, especially some of the ribbons they accumulate, well it's pretty unrealistic without some form of " assistance ".

My stats so far might not be the greatest, but at least I know I earned them without using some lame aimbot or other hack.


----------



## labbu63

BEST SNIPER GAME OF MY LIFE EVER
this was only playing as sniper on Seine Crossing
got 3 kills with my G18


----------



## Section_25

Nicely done labbu......I haven't had very much success with recon class.....I always end up getting knifed repeatedly......


----------



## labbu63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Nicely done labbu......I haven't had very much success with recon class.....I always end up getting knifed repeatedly......


thank you







that happens to me on the bigger maps i do better with recon Seine than any other map though


----------



## Vikhr

Oh dear I appear to have made some people mad in TDM with no camping involved


----------



## george_orm

^
nice round dude


----------



## Section_25

80 Assault Rifle ribbons, 14 Accuracy Ribbons, and 42 Combat Efficiency Ribbons all in 8 hours play time........WOW.......you're reallllly good at this game man!!!!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Round One

Round Two


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Hacks! No wonder you were doing so good the other day on your server. I thought you might be sniping but after seeing your stats, nope, not a bushwookiee!


I haven't tried the RCON class for more than 5 minutes actually, I don't enjoy sniping or camping, I like going into the flags, helping the team win, and if possible, kill a lot.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not bad at all, but you need to increase your W/L ratio while still maintaining your K/D and SPM


It is quite hard to keep a good SPM & W/L Ratio when you're a server Administrator, I have to move my self a lot of times to balance the teams, and then I just lose because I tried balancing it, I used to have a +3.0 W/L Ratio before, but I started balancing my server more and more and this is what happens when you try to balance it, you lose rounds you should have won on the other side.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> I tend to agree with you.
> Looking at some players stats, especially some of the ribbons they accumulate, well it's pretty unrealistic without some form of " assistance ".
> My stats so far might not be the greatest, but at least I know I earned them without using some lame aimbot or other hack.


I'm quite sure he was being sarcastic when he called me hacker.


----------



## Jodiuh

ROFL!

Edit: I should multi quote those to immortalize the flub.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ROFL!
> Edit: I should multi quote those to immortalize the flub.


Sorry about that, the forum failed.


----------



## Jodiuh

It was pretty epic! I feel privileged to have seen it.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm quite sure he was being sarcastic when he called me hacker.


You might be right. He very well may have been being sarcastic; however, I was not. I stand by my comment 100%


----------



## Jodiuh

It was pretty epic! I feel privileged to have seen it.









Edit: Oh hell.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> You might be right. He very well may have been being sarcastic; however, I was not. I stand by my comment 100%


So you think I'm a cheater, awesome!


----------



## loop0001

wonder if ill be tempted to buy this game next year... hmm


----------



## phz10

Just had a 8 hours session, finally got the M98B


----------



## Cakewalk_S

lol Labbu....don't mean to 1 up ya...but I had my best map ever lastnight...



Yea I know the tank kills... Caspian is the best for sniping. You can just fly onto the radio tower and snipe all day there, then when your out of ammo, drop down to your tank and take off!

I really need to upp my k/d ratio... 1.56 isn't cutting it. I think I'll be happy with 1.75... After 5k kills it takes FOREVER to keep increasing your k/d ratio. you really need games that are 4.0+ on the r/d ratio to do any impact...

Question:
What do people like to put their max frame cap @? I've tried 60-62fps and it seems a little shaky... I might try 64fps...


----------



## iARDAs

Guys I have a question.

Why is my K/D ratio is around 0.6?


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys I have a question.
> 
> Why is my K/D ratio is around 0.6?


Because you're not very good by the looks of it....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Because you're not very good by the looks of it....


Yeah i hate it..

BF3 is the only FPS i am not good at

I was better in BC2 with around 1.5 KD

but in this one its bad.

DOnt know why.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah i hate it..
> BF3 is the only FPS i am not good at
> I was better in BC2 with around 1.5 KD
> but in this one its bad.
> DOnt know why.


Because in BF3, teamplay is required more than BC2, Bad Console 2.










Hopefuly, karkand will...

bring back VOIP
fix flashlights
command rose
add false positives to IFRNV
push pull maps


----------



## JAM3S121

heres my video if anyone wants to give me some criticism









I spent about 10 hours editing this.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> heres my video if anyone wants to give me some criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about 10 hours editing this.


pretty nice video! what is that pistol that u use( with both hands)?


----------



## JAM3S121

That would be the M93R.
Its called 93R in game thoough, its a 3 burst shot pistol that was also in MW2 and also bc2 (it sucked in bc2 high recoil low damage). In bf3 it feels pretty amazing though, in MW2 people used to swear by it almost as good as a m16 or famas with a red dot scope.

Its from co op. Thanks for watching if you liked it please like it for me?!


----------



## 8564dan

Everytime i quit out of a server and go to join another one, on the first try i get the "you were disconnected from EA online" message??? On second attempt i can get on the game but everytime on first attempt i get that message? Anyone else?


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Everytime i quit out of a server and go to join another one, on the first try i get the "you were disconnected from EA online" message??? On second attempt i can get on the game but everytime on first attempt i get that message? Anyone else?


Same here. Doesn't bother me though, I'll just find another server.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Everytime i quit out of a server and go to join another one, on the first try i get the "you were disconnected from EA online" message??? On second attempt i can get on the game but everytime on first attempt i get that message? Anyone else?


Happens to me all the time, seems to be a common issue. I also stay stuck on "Loading level..." forever if i don't Alt+Tab manually.


----------



## Fr0sty

just a couple more days till we start to see back to karkand content









ps3 that is .. but its still a welcomed feel


----------



## Herophobic

Great video up there, good job!

"Game disconnected: game session on server was removed."

wohoooo fun fun fun


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

hope that Dec 6th patch fixes flashlights, and weakens the attack choppers vs tanks a bit, when theres so good pilots on 1 side, the attack choppers just destroy tanks way to easy imo

also, still getting shot AFTER you move in behind a solid wall for cover, that ain't right, and I don't mean when maybe your arm is still visible, I mean complety in behind a wall


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> hope that Dec 6th patch fixes flashlights, and weakens the attack choppers vs tanks a bit, when theres so good pilots on 1 side, the attack choppers just destroy tanks way to easy imo
> also, still getting shot AFTER you move in behind a solid wall for cover, that ain't right, and I don't mean when maybe your arm is still visible, I mean complety in behind a wall


Flashlights should be fixed in the next patch, we will have to see though. Get a bit frustrated when people cant kill me unless they use a flashlight.

As for being shot around corners, it'll happen to an extent with basically any online FPS, just due to the latency. However some servers are a lot worse than others for it I've found, even if the server, and both you and the other person have low pings. If they can fix or at least improve it to be a bit more consistent I would be happy, sometimes you can be in cover for 10 seconds then just get shot through it, despite it being a massive concrete block. Other times you go into cover and it works properly.


----------



## CallsignVega

BF3 has just horrible server side lag compared to something like Counterstrike. Granted, a lot more is going on in BF3 versus a CS server but in CS your deaths/shots are nearly instant with your low ping and if you die your body is where you died. In BF3 your body can be like 5+ feet away and two seconds of movement from where you died. It's pretty bad.

I love running into cover past enemies, thinking I made it then the game says I died way around the corner behind cover. My #1 complaint with this game.


----------



## faulkton

fyi if you're driving a tank and i'm your gunner.. please dont shoot the mines i just placed :/


----------



## crizthakidd

anyone else getting weird low memorry errors? i have 8 gigs of ripjaws and ill play fine one day but if i want to play the following day it will just crap out on me ;[ have to restart and refresh all the ram


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> heres my video if anyone wants to give me some criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about 10 hours editing this.


10 hours?! HOLY!

No teamwork! wheres your squad? You spray too much, and reload too often. other than that, good stuff.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> heres my video if anyone wants to give me some criticism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent about 10 hours editing this.


Don't care for the music and you spray a lot. Look like a cod player


----------



## frankth3frizz

I only play on servers that has really good latency and I can literally run away from dying, unless the person shooting has good aim and has proper shooting techniques.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Don't care for the music and you spray a lot. Look like a cod player


not my fault half the battlefield 3 guns have recoil that is the same as or similar to cod games.

don't compare me to one, I'm sure im better then you.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> BF3 has just horrible server side lag compared to something like Counterstrike. Granted, a lot more is going on in BF3 versus a CS server but in CS your deaths/shots are nearly instant with your low ping and if you die your body is where you died. In BF3 your body can be like 5+ feet away and two seconds of movement from where you died. It's pretty bad.
> I love running into cover past enemies, thinking I made it then the game says I died way around the corner behind cover. My #1 complaint with this game.


The netcode is client side in BF3. If the person shooting you is lagging, to them, they still see you out in the open and as long as they're aimed properly on their end, you will die once it catches up to you(behind cover). Server side netcode would obviously be preferable...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The netcode is client side in BF3. If the person shooting you is lagging, to them, they still see you out in the open and as long as they're aimed properly on their end, you will die once it catches up to you(behind cover). Server side netcode would obviously be preferable...


Well, if we take a look at BFBC2, I'd rather have a client-side netcode.

This hitbox works a lot better than BFBC2, sure you may get killed when you're already behind the wall, but at least you don't have to waste a whole magazine to kill a single person like in BFBC2.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well, if we take a look at BFBC2, I'd rather have a client-side netcode.
> This hitbox works a lot better than BFBC2, sure you may get killed when you're already behind the wall, but at least you don't have to waste a whole magazine to kill a single person like in BFBC2.


Client-side is fine providing everyone has similar pings, when someone has a higher ping then things start to get funky. I'd rather have server side hit detection but something like COD4's, that was excellent. I thought BC2 had client side too?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Client-side is fine providing everyone has similar pings, when someone has a higher ping then things start to get funky. I'd rather have server side hit detection but something like COD4's, that was excellent. I thought BC2 had client side too?


Of course a hitbox like the one in COD4 would be excellent, but I doubt that's possible in this game engine.

I'm quite sure BFBC2 had server side hitbox, which sucked big time.


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> hope that Dec 6th patch fixes flashlights, and weakens the attack choppers vs tanks a bit, when theres so good pilots on 1 side, the attack choppers just destroy tanks way to easy imo
> also, still getting shot AFTER you move in behind a solid wall for cover, that ain't right, and I don't mean when maybe your arm is still visible, I mean complety in behind a wall
> 
> 
> 
> Flashlights should be fixed in the next patch, we will have to see though. Get a bit frustrated when people cant kill me unless they use a flashlight.
> 
> As for being shot around corners, it'll happen to an extent with basically any online FPS, just due to the latency. However some servers are a lot worse than others for it I've found, even if the server, and both you and the other person have low pings. If they can fix or at least improve it to be a bit more consistent I would be happy, sometimes you can be in cover for 10 seconds then just get shot through it, despite it being a massive concrete block. Other times you go into cover and it works properly.
Click to expand...

Coming from a reasonably talented chopper pilot, tanks are fine. If you're out the open and I get the jump on you that's your fault. It's difficult enough to jump on a pack of tanks without dying. And with the change to tank shells being auto disable, its reasonably harder for me to make a second pas. As well as the nerf to my gunners cannon. If you had mobile AA worth a **** you would survive just fine. Its also entirely situational and there's no need to nerf our effectiveness against tanks based on that alone. But back into the shadows I go. Btw us good pilots fly low between trees so make sure you're paying attention to your lower surroundings.

Just realized I was responding to a quoted post. Damn Tapatalk not showing quotes separately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoball

Why nerf the choppers on tanks??? I have 3rd seat tank and it DESTROYS.

Designate, guided shell lock, fire, you are dead, no flares will save you


----------



## jellis142

About the linked YouTube video, you can NEVER reload too often. I can't even count the amount of situations where another bullet would have saved my life


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Why nerf the choppers on tanks??? I have 3rd seat tank and it DESTROYS.
> Designate, guided shell lock, fire, you are dead, no flares will save you


i have that too but no one seems to know how to use it.


----------



## deauboy16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well, if we take a look at BFBC2, I'd rather have a client-side netcode.
> This hitbox works a lot better than BFBC2, sure you may get killed when you're already behind the wall, but at least you don't have to waste a whole magazine to kill a single person like in BFBC2.


No you just have to use rockets and noob toobs in bfbc2 to kill anybody







hit box is fine with those


----------



## BradleyKZN

I know im pushing my luck here, but has anyone run or seen a gt520 running this?

Rest of the pc is in my sig


----------



## rejamerah

short gameplay with max settings, recorded with fraps














enjoy


----------



## Kedas

i'm gonna buy BF 3 tomorrow, any of you know if i'll get acess to the new weapons, vehicles and conquest assault mode without buying the DLC? since i'm going to buy the standard edition. and what programs you guys use to record the game while playing online? i know fraps is good but it has a drop on fps while recording, is there any program like LoL Replay?


----------



## roberT_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> hope that Dec 6th patch weakens the attack choppers vs tanks a bit, when theres so good pilots on 1 side, the attack choppers just destroy tanks way to easy imo


This is the kind of logic that leads to terrible tweaks to balance. It is a complex team game, you can't just look at vehicle X vs. vehicle Y when there are so many other variables in play.

In the case you mention above, both teams have jets, attack chopper, potentially an AA vehicle, and any number of stingers to balance out this situation. In all honesty, if one team has air superiority, they deserve to wipe out your tank if they have the skill to do so. The reality of a team game is that if one aspect of your team is lacking it WILL impact other aspects as a consequence.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> i'm gonna buy BF 3 tomorrow, any of you know if i'll get acess to the new weapons, vehicles and conquest assault mode without buying the DLC? since i'm going to buy the standard edition. and what programs you guys use to record the game while playing online? i know fraps is good but it has a drop on fps while recording, is there any program like LoL Replay?


if you didnt pay for the dlc you obviously wont get the benefits of it


----------



## iARDAs

I can understand campers...

It happens in real life too but every team should have a llimited number of campers...

I understand many other things but no way in life i will understand the RPG spammers on non infantary...

It is taking the maturity out of the game.

I served in the military and know my guns and RPGs are MEANT for armored vehicles ONLY...

If someone wants to blow out an enemy a 40mm grenade launcher will do the thrick...

I always try to enter no RPG rooms but sometimes when i enter a regular room i just go insane and turn it off.

I dont mind dying by a camper 10 times in a row but i get angry with a RPG on infantary...

When i see this i dont see myself playing a tactical shooter but i see myself as if i am playing a low life arcade FPS.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can understand campers...
> 
> It happens in real life too but every team should have a llimited number of campers...
> 
> I understand many other things but no way in life i will understand the RPG spammers on non infantary...
> 
> It is taking the maturity out of the game.
> 
> I served in the military and know my guns and RPGs are MEANT for armored vehicles ONLY...
> 
> If someone wants to blow out an enemy a 40mm grenade launcher will do the thrick...
> 
> I always try to enter no RPG rooms but sometimes when i enter a regular room i just go insane and turn it off.
> 
> I dont mind dying by a camper 10 times in a row but i get angry with a RPG on infantary...
> 
> When i see this i dont see myself playing a tactical shooter but i see myself as if i am playing a low life arcade FPS.


I actually found a 64 player Metro HC game that banned USAS, RPG, M320, I think MAV was also warned against. It was a much different map like that, only guns and grenades, it felt really slow compared to a typical FF off Metro server. It was a nice change, but my team was terrible and got totally capped out for 2 games. With a coordinated squad/team I think that would be some amazing gameplay without constant explosion spam from everyone..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I actually found a 64 player Metro HC game that banned USAS, RPG, M320, I think MAV was also warned against. It was a much different map like that, only guns and grenades, it felt really slow compared to a typical FF off Metro server. It was a nice change, but my team was terrible and got totally capped out for 2 games. With a coordinated squad/team I think that would be some amazing gameplay without constant explosion spam from everyone..


Ah I could check that server out but connecting from Turkey would give me high ping and that would be bad for everyone...

Without the RPG spamming the game gets much more fun.

I dont even mind when someone shoots an RPG to a building which is udnerstandable as well but using RPG like launchers as an assault rifle PISSES ME OFF so bad.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah I could check that server out but connecting from Turkey would give me high ping and that would be bad for everyone...
> Without the RPG spamming the game gets much more fun.
> I dont even mind when someone shoots an RPG to a building which is udnerstandable as well but using RPG like launchers as an assault rifle PISSES ME OFF so bad.


server names are "TacticalTerror.org"

Been playing non-ranked server to train up my slow reflexes/reaction, also due to latencies (cs1.6: "interp")

also changed my nick to HighPingB...... half-in-sane doesn't sound nice, also after all that lag i'm been "tolerating".


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> not my fault half the battlefield 3 guns have recoil that is the same as or similar to cod games.
> don't compare me to one, I'm sure im better then you.


Don't listen to them, that's decent gameplay.

BF3 is no BF2. Teamwork is hard without communication.


----------



## JoeyTB

So what is everyones highest service star atm? I'm on #13 for my jet, coming up to #6 on my g36c but i've stopped using that now in favour of the M4a1


----------



## Amhro

erm, my first bf3 video! recorded in halfsize, so quality sucks (yea check my cpu)








kharg island rush with chopper
getting new cpu soon, so i should be able to record in full size


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just to let you all know, just had a little rant to tech support about how hackers are plaguing the game and making it unplayable (not really on the servers with mods







) just to see if I could squeeze anything out of them and the guy I was talking to gave me a free discount code. To anyone thinking of buying anything else off EA in the near future give it a go


----------



## Bacheezi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> So what is everyones highest service star atm? I'm on #13 for my jet, coming up to #6 on my g36c but i've stopped using that now in favour of the M4a1


I'm on 14 with the m416, but have moved on to the AEK-971 which I have 5 on.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I think I have a golden card for BF3. I'm just.. ha, you all have cards that are like $200-$400. I'm playing on similar spec, similar FPS, on an old 8800GTS

THE WIN IS IMMEASURABLE.


















Lowest FPS









Settings


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> I think I have a golden card for BF3. I'm just.. ha, you all have cards that are like $200-$400. I'm playing on *similar spec, similar FPS*, on an old 8800GTS
> THE WIN IS IMMEASURABLE.


It looks like crap, AO is off, AA is off, motion blur is off and your only getting 30FPS how is that win? thats terrible.

How is it similar? the ground looks like someone got on ms paint and got a brown paint brush and just painted? what an experience! hats off to you! You have a golden card, cherish the card, never let go!

lol at the similar spec, because an 8800GTS is comparable to a 560Ti or GTX570 or GTX580. come back when you have it on high with AA on, AO on, motion blur on and all settings on high or ultra @ more than a messly 30FPS mk?


----------



## Grindhouse

Btw, what does motion blur does in BF3 ? I can't tell any difference when its on or off.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grindhouse*
> 
> Btw, what does motion blur does in BF3 ? I can't tell any difference when its on or off.


Are you English?

How can you not see the difference between on or off? When its on it creates a nice blurred effect when you move, when it is off it does not create that effect.


----------



## Grindhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Are you English?
> How can you not see the difference between on or off? When its on it creates a nice blurred effect when you move, when it is off it does not create that effect.


Obviously, no i'm not english.... i guess i should have wrote '' Btw, what does motion blur *do* in BF3 ? I can't *see* any difference when its on or off.''

I'll try to look for that blurred effect, ty.


----------



## kcuestag

I agree in the part where you mention the FPS, playing at 30-40fps is unplayable for me, I don't see how that's a win for you...









And ugh, I just saw the lowest was 19fps, that's really unplayable.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Are you English?
> How can you not see the difference between on or off? When its on it creates a nice blurred effect when you move, when it is off it does not create that effect.


No offense, but it really deppends on the people, most people I know hate Motion Blurn and turn it off. I also turn it off since it makes a blurred effect which gives you a disadvantage when it comes to detecting enemies in the long rage.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Motion Blur makes it worse. Makes it less likely to spot someone when you're turning fast. Good for SP, not MP.


Spoiler: 56K Warning - Screenshots























































Don't need AA, playing on a HDTV. I dont notice the difference.

It's uh, barely playable. If I switch my TV to 24Hz mode it's better. Gonna stick with 1080p on high no AO.









It's not that bad though, for how old the card is.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd rather lower everything to Medium, even Low, and play at +50fps rather than 20fps...


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd rather lower everything to Medium, even Low, and play at +50fps rather than 20fps...


This ^


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd rather lower everything to Medium, even Low, and play at +50fps rather than 20fps...


+1

You also get better mouse/keyboard response with more fps so it's best to have the most fps you can.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The netcode is client side in BF3. If the person shooting you is lagging, to them, they still see you out in the open and as long as they're aimed properly on their end, you will die once it catches up to you(behind cover). Server side netcode would obviously be preferable...


Oh wow, that makes sense. Kinda sucks though as I obviously am used to and prefer server side net-code as it is more real time. So this basically means if you are playing with people that have sucky internet connections you pay for it. No wonder the netcode doesn't have that crisp instant feel to it compared to something like Counterstrike. You have to wait for grandma's using their 56K modem to respond to the server, doh!









Yet more dumbing down of gaming...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well, if we take a look at BFBC2, I'd rather have a client-side netcode.
> This hitbox works a lot better than BFBC2, sure you may get killed when you're already behind the wall, but at least you don't have to waste a whole magazine to kill a single person like in BFBC2.


I don't know why people rag on BC2 netcode. I found it quite good and I never had any problems. Then again I am on a fiber line with super solid ping to the servers I played on.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow, that makes sense. Kinda sucks though as I obviously am used to and prefer server side net-code as it is more real time. So this basically means if you are playing with people that have sucky internet connections you pay for it. No wonder the netcode doesn't have that crisp instant feel to it compared to something like Counterstrike. You have to wait for grandma's using their 56K modem to respond to the server, doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more dumbing down of gaming...
> I don't know why people rag on BC2 netcode. I found it quite good and I never had any problems. Then again I am on a fiber line with super solid ping to the servers I played on.


Battlefield 3's hitbox is a lot better than BFBC2' s at least to me and any other person I've asked.

BFBC2's hitbox was too dependant on the server to be honest, it was great at first, but they messed it up with a big patch like a year after release.









Literally the same thing they did with Battlefield 2, so I hope it doesn't happen again with Battlefield 3.


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing BC2 netcode did right for me though is I never had any of this silly die 5 feet around the corner/2 seconds after seeing the enemy crap that I get _all_ the time now. It's like I am always playing in the past in BF3. I guess after years of playing competitive FPS with "instant feel" server side net-code like Quake and CS it is hard for me to adjust.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Oh wow, that makes sense. Kinda sucks though as I obviously am used to and prefer server side net-code as it is more real time. So this basically means if you are playing with people that have sucky internet connections you pay for it. No wonder the netcode doesn't have that crisp instant feel to it compared to something like Counterstrike. You have to wait for grandma's using their 56K modem to respond to the server, doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet more dumbing down of gaming...
> I don't know why people rag on BC2 netcode. I found it quite good and I never had any problems. Then again I am on a fiber line with super solid ping to the servers I played on.


yeah i'm sure your fiber line had nothing to do with it /sarcasm

i'm perfectly happy with bf3 netcode, better than bf2 or bc2 is you ask me.


----------



## whowhodilly

So why did they make it client side net code? It seems no one here really prefers it, is there a benefit to them? Why the change


----------



## WIGILOCO

How does BF3 like CPU OC? With my CPU OC'd BC2 always BSOD'd my machine. I had 16hours prime95 stable machine and that.. It was just the game which didn't like some oc.. I'm afraid to try my basic oc on BF3 if it's like BC2. Anyone running 965BE with some little oc (3,7-3,9GHz) ?


----------



## faulkton

pretty much every game i've played since i built my PC i had to use vsync in order to avoid terrible screen tearing.. but bf3 i dont use vsync and it looks fine. Any reason for this?


----------



## Karlz3r

WIGILOCO, you can't tell if your CPU is stable just by looking at synthetic tests.
If real applications, such as BC2, pointed out that your overclock was unstable at certain point, then you can be sure that it was so.
I ran BC2 and BF3 on a constant and stable overclock and I must say it has been fine.


----------



## Clawbog

Not sure if posted before.... I really like this GUI.



DICE really needs to add this.


----------



## james8

^completely agree. please post that in the official bf3 forum suggestion section.


----------



## JoeyTB

^^ it came from there I believe


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> ^^ it came from there I believe


You're the one that is always on the OCN server.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I don't know why people rag on BC2 netcode. I found it quite good and I never had any problems. Then again I am on a fiber line with super solid ping to the servers I played on.


When did you play BC2? Right before BF3 came out or when BC2 first came out? I agree with Kcuestag; the earlier netcode was much better than the later half of the game. I was constantly dying behind cover in late BC2. I don't have fiber but I would play on servers in Cali with 40-80 ping. They're both bad IMO. We'll probably never get something as good as CSS.


----------



## whowhodilly

they also need to allow u too edit ur loadout after the game ends


----------



## omni_vision

some of you guys play w/ motion blur on?

...guess winning isn't that important to em


----------



## jellis142

Motion blue makes me feel sick... but it did help trying to run through Crysis at 30fps. Everything felt more tolerable


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> You're the one that is always on the OCN server.


Possibly







Well seeing as you know me, whats your ign?


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*


makes me feel that they(DICE) could have done it in the first place...


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> some of you guys play w/ motion blur on?
> ...guess winning isn't that important to em


I see nothing wrong with motion blur. i play with it on and with the amount bar set at about 1/4 to max.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I see nothing wrong with motion blur. i play with it on and with the amount bar set at about 1/4 to max.


its like playing w/ drunk glasses on


----------



## tcaughey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get more bass out of bf3. The game sounds ok, but my sub isnt shaking my room like I want it to. I have a high quality sub, see my audio gear in sig.


Does you onboard audio driver or sound card driver have an system EQ adjustment? A quick increase in the lower frequencies solves low-end problems fairly easily (although, sound quality may suffer at cranked levels unless you properly tune the EQ to your overall listening pleasure)


----------



## Clawbog

Is there a fix for the "Lost connection to EA" that I get every 2 minutes?

I can't play.


----------



## skwannabe

I tried playing campaign but the game constantly crashes when I'm about to open a door... I have the latest drivers as well


----------



## TG_bigboss

Pretty great night I have to say. I have more screenshots of my amazing streak tonight but don't want to over spam my post with pics xD. I guess it was one of those "good" days =D

i have to say the F2000 is powerful man! Its like the recoil of the PDW-R mixed with the M416 accuracy and power


----------



## Spykerv

I finish all my homework, get set for a nice bit of gaming before bed, get my OCs ready, kill all background processes and start up bf3. Think I'm gonna have a good time?

WRONG.

4gb UPDATE.

SCREW YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..........


----------



## IndicaNights

yep same thing all settled in from work and got soda and some sting cheese and clicked my bf3 and origin starts a massive download









just thinkin .....i hope this is back to karkland.

Nope dont think so ....The first expansion pack for Battlefield 3 will be released on December 7 for Playstation players and a week later - on the 14th - for PC and Xbox 360 gamers.

Read more: http://www.3news.co.nz/Battlefield-3-Back-to-Karkand-release-date-announced/tabid/418/articleID/235425/Default.aspx#ixzz1fk7LJoie


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> I finish all my homework, get set for a nice bit of gaming before bed, get my OCs ready, kill all background processes and start up bf3. Think I'm gonna have a good time?
> WRONG.
> 4gb UPDATE.
> SCREW YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU..........


LOL they been saying it for about a week now. patch day dec. 6 etc etc


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> i hope this is back to karkland


Karkand, it's spelt K - A - R - K - A - N - D. There is no L









Sorry, but it's a pet peave







So many people call it Karkland and it drives me insane


----------



## calavera

I thought the update was 2GB? Origin is updating right now and it's 3.9GB?!?!?!!
I'm guessing the Karkand DLC is included but will remain locked until the 14th.


----------



## IndicaNights

Glad the Grammar police are here , i feel better now

this is all i get now after reboot after the patch .

The connection was reset

The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.

The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
moments.
If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------



## ErOR

Oh great, a 3.9GB update, looks like I'm not playing for a while.

Thanks EA


----------



## omni_vision

looks like they added karkand credits to extras in single player...

and lucky for me the sound crashing(repeating) bug is still in from the last patch \o/


----------



## Herophobic

origin doubling my download speed

hell yeah


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Glad the Grammar police are here , i feel better now
> this is all i get now after reboot after the patch .
> The connection was reset
> 
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> 
> The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
> moments.
> If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
> connection.
> If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
> that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


There was a message on Battlelog saying down for 3 hours 9-12 CET IIRC.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Karkand, it's spelt K - A - R - K - A - N - D. There is no L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but it's a pet peave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many people call it Karkland and it drives me insane


lol

Totally agree! Its a universal issue too. Seems to affect players from all nationalities, races and levels of intelligence.

And its happened for years!

So anyone played with the new patch yet? In work so won;t be able to d/l until this evening (GMT).

BTW for anyone that doesn't know, yes, it contains all of the Back to Karkand maps (why on earth they're not an optional download I don't know!).


----------



## IXcrispyXI

4.2gb update for me O.O


----------



## Haze_hellivo

I dont get it, if the expansion is only free for those who pre-ordered or have the Limited version then why do they give it to everyone and not make a separate download?!
The DLC should be free to everyone to compensate for the problems ppl still have with Origin, I'm tired of geting the same errors every time I try to play.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> I dont get it, if the expansion is only free for those who pre-ordered or have the Limited version then why do they give it to everyone and not make a separate download?!
> The DLC should be free to everyone to compensate for the problems ppl still have with Origin, I'm tired of geting the same errors every time I try to play.


In fairness, you would have been more than a little silly not have gotten the Back to Karkand Not-so-limited edition.

But saying that, I do agree that they should have been separate downloads. DICE did release the reason for this, something to do with how they have to update the game files etc nd its not as easy as just adding the maps into new folders.

But apparently they are working on it, and future DLC will be optional.


----------



## p33k

Does any one have a link to English files needed for Russian version for after patch? TIA

Found it... in case anyone else needs it.
https://rapidshare.com/files/3566558748/BF3_Dec6.rar


----------



## omni_vision

chat box moved to top left... ping on score board... nerfed flashlights... tower at A in caspian drops near end of game... battlelog changes...

love the new patch...

but i still get the sound crash problem...


----------



## acupholdr68

so pumped that i'll actually be able to shoot down helicopters in jets. i would have to do about 3 passes on a heli before i could take it down. hopefully the cannon buff is good enough so i can do 2 or 1


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I thought the update was 2GB? Origin is updating right now and it's 3.9GB?!?!?!!
> I'm guessing the Karkand DLC is included but will remain locked until the 14th.


So its really not a case of the PS3 getting Karkand DLC a week early, and more a case of making PC and Xbox wait.


----------



## kcuestag

The reason why PS3 are getting Back to Karkand a week early is because it is a kind of compensation to PS3 users for not releasing Battlefield 1943...


----------



## Amhro

wake island, ps3 gameplay, kewl


----------



## Mr.Pie

hmmmm
can't wait for B2K!

the F35 will have a VTOL/Hovering capability right?


----------



## Grobinov

English files after update:

http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com/battlefield-3-origin/bf3lang.html

For all of those Russian copies out there


----------



## Lhino

Do you think the Back to Karkand will be optimized correctly for PC, with better graphics etc?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The reason why PS3 are getting Back to Karkand a week early is because it is a kind of compensation to PS3 users for not releasing Battlefield 1943...


That is NOT the reason why actually. Sony signed a deal with Dice for all DLC to be released earlier.

EDIT: They changed the look of battlelog.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> the F35 will have a VTOL/Hovering capability right?


Yes


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Do you think the Back to Karkand will be optimized correctly for PC, with better graphics etc?


don't think so, maybe more optimized but not with better graphics


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Yes


awesome!


----------



## alancsalt

As usual, had to exit everything, and restart before it worked, but it did. Tanks still get owned by choppers and jets....


----------



## Heazy

I love the new patch

Text in upper left corner

Sound seems crisper

IR isn't as cheap

Tac Light fixed

Overall gameplay seems way better


----------



## CallsignVega

The IRNV tear collection station has been set up. $35 per liter.


----------



## fashric

This new patch is immense, great job DICE! The balance changes are great. Performance has shot through the roof on my Crossfire set up. No more huge random fps drops and all the other nice little changes to the interface and Battlelog make the game a joy to play again.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

got the game today and omg it was overdue last time i listen to ppl telling me to get cod instead


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> This new patch is immense, great job DICE! The balance changes are great. Performance has shot through the roof on my Crossfire set up. No more huge random fps drops and all the other nice little changes to the interface and Battlelog make the game a joy to play again.


Yeah I think my performance has also increased quite a lot on the GTX580 SLI.


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> got the game today and omg it was overdue last time i listen to ppl telling me to get cod instead


Nobody but yourself to blame.

Tut tut...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dublin_Gunner*
> 
> Nobody but yourself to blame.
> Tut tut...


well i kinda expected mw3 to be better also.... but its just horrible and yea i do blame myself for listening to em...


----------



## kiwiasian

To whoever asked a while ago:
To dodge stinger missles without flares in a jet, first approximate from where the missle was launched and how long it will take to get to you. If it's coming from below, then fly upwards. Once you think it is getting closer to you then slow down, do a sharp 180 angled turn and accelerate (afterburner) toward the ground. You should either see or hear the missle fly past you.


----------



## marduke83

3.9Gb update @ ~10MB/s.. too easy.







Can't wait to see the changes in action, hearing lots of good things sofar.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> 3.9Gb update @ ~10MB/s.. too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see the changes in action, hearing lots of good things sofar.


i want ur fiber connection plz.....


----------



## MacG32

Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

This game is fantastic.

This will be the first game since Halo 3 of which I will be buying a map pack for, in addition, I'll be buying it while it's relevant.

What's exciting about the DLC is that since this is server based you get to chose what map you play on where as in other games you're paying for maps everyone will just vote to never play.

I'm I'm enthralled with BF3 and Dark Souls.


----------



## Herophobic

Wait, what was the actual nerf for the IRNV scope again? I don't see any difference, I still own with it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is everyone still experiencing the "bf3 has stopped responding" error with this "update/patch"????????

Can't play it, presentations all day









Disconnect errors??????????????

If they can fix those two issues I'll be 99% happier...

Did they nerf the AA-12 Frag rounds? hehehe.....


----------



## acupholdr68

i tried flying a jet after the patch and it did not go well. why buff heat seekers and nerf flares on top of it? i felt like rocket fodder the whole game.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> so pumped that i'll actually be able to shoot down helicopters in jets. i would have to do about 3 passes on a heli before i could take it down. hopefully the cannon buff is good enough so i can do 2 or 1


Don't worry about killing them with your Gatling gun, their chopper will just instantly flip upside down and stall out for you after a couple bullets.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting



















You can kill a chopper or jet by ramming it with the MAV?!!! Stay classy DICE, stay classy.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> i tried flying a jet after the patch and it did not go well. why buff heat seekers and nerf flares on top of it? i felt like rocket fodder the whole game.


Really?
Jets were nerfed to begin with on average I'd be lucky to get 10 kills with one in a round and it wasn't easy.... If this is the case it looks like no one will be flying them anymore!
Just like BF2 right when you get use to things, people cry and Dice nerfs it.


----------



## Tiger S.

Chat is better on the left. Ir blows now, but that's cool. I wish they would have nerfed the MAV and 320 spam.


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupholdr68*
> 
> i tried flying a jet after the patch and it did not go well. why buff heat seekers and nerf flares on top of it? i felt like rocket fodder the whole game.


Heat seekers were never effective in the first place. You should be gunning them down anyways. You can dodge missiles without flares, look at what I posted about an hour ago.


----------



## Ghost23

Patch seems pretty great.

Love the new chat box.


----------



## acupholdr68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Heat seekers were never effective in the first place. You should be gunning them down anyways. You can dodge missiles without flares, look at what I posted about an hour ago.


i never said i _used_ heatseeker's im saying they are much more deadly now, especially from a chopper. I tried dodging but found it really hard since you don't always know where the missile is coming from. i always equip rocket pods as my secondary weapon.


----------



## fsf

hey, anyone using the fxaa injector with the new patch?

I'm affraid PB/origin will get me banned =P


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The IRNV tear collection station has been set up. $35 per liter.


I don't get that, though... It wasn't all that OP...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting


These videos were already posted.



































































































































































^^Thread summary.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Battlefield 3 - Myth Busting


These videos were already posted. Up to #5 anyways.



































































































































































Complain complain complain. Complain. Complain some more.

^^Thread summary.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hmm...seems pretty good sofar...

I like the chat. They lowered the Co-op score for the additional weapons...thankfully. So wow..now i've got everything..lol

The nerf on the IFNV seems good. Probably can only use it on day maps for <150m...

The game feels different now...hmm like more responsive controls...hmmm

Definitely smoother gameplay too...seems good sofar...

Still get disconnects like crazy though....


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

3D Vision option.. hmm


----------



## Section_25

Game seems a lot more stable for me now. No more crashes on every other start up and could not join server, disconnected from ea online now.....nice!!


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Wait, what was the actual nerf for the IRNV scope again? I don't see any difference, I still own with it.


^This ...
Getting kills across the map on Sm Caspian TDM, no problem.


----------



## Lhino

I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> These videos were already posted. Up to #5 anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complain complain complain. Complain. Complain some more.
> ^^Thread summary.


^^Good rebound there!


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


I haven't experimented with a lot of the weapons, but the f2000 even with the foregrip was a lot harder to control for me after this update, but the m16a3 seemed to be about the same. Overall I'm liking what I'm seeing so far.


----------



## Blackops_2

It's updating 3.9GB patch? Or is this a 1Gb patch?

Mine's downloading 3.9 for some reason.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> It's updating 3.9GB patch? Or is this a 1Gb patch?
> Mine's downloading 3.9 for some reason.


Nope, thats correct. The patch includes B2K, but locked until its released for the PC and Xbox.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


Still no recoil on every game, yawn.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


The M416 is the only one they increased recoil on. It's not too bad, but short bursts are much more preferred now.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still no recoil on every game, yawn.


I never understand the recoil complaints. Now, I haven't fired every real life version of the weaponry in this game, but what I have fired in real life isn't THAT insane. CoD is more of the recoil offender than this game.


----------



## calavera

I think this was discussed before when the new Medal of Honor came out. People are so used to WW2 weapon recoil that they assume current weapons act just the same when in real life the recoil has improved a lot. Remember seeing youtube links of real life weapons going full auto with little recoil.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


"Slightly decreased the accuracy for all weapons on fully automatic, burst fire is now preferable at mid to long range."

http://bf3blog.com/2011/12/upcoming-battlefield-3-pc-patch-change-list-revealed/


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Wait, what was the actual nerf for the IRNV scope again? I don't see any difference, I still own with it.


The range at which you see people was nerved. So no more sniping across the map with the scope. Oh and u cant see thru smoke or flashlights anymore. I know the last patch made the visibily lower. Sorta a fog effect sometimes but i found if you quick scoped it was just like the vanilla IRNV =P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is everyone still experiencing the "bf3 has stopped responding" error with this "update/patch"????????
> Can't play it, presentations all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disconnect errors??????????????
> If they can fix those two issues I'll be 99% happier...
> Did they nerf the AA-12 Frag rounds? hehehe.....


yea frag rounds are nerfed =( sad face. Too many ppl QQed -_-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> Chat is better on the left. Ir blows now, but that's cool. I wish they would have nerfed the MAV and 320 spam.


lol how do you nerf a 320? its a grenade launcher! of course its going to kill you. Find a server where 320 and rpg's are banned. God ppl qq too much these days








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf*
> 
> hey, anyone using the fxaa injector with the new patch?
> I'm affraid PB/origin will get me banned =P


why would you use the Fxaa injector when the games already gorgeous. and yea bf3 might ban you for it. PB will think its a hack since there are dll's that shouldnt be in its folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I heard they increased recoil on all guns. Is this a big change or is it similar to before? I am at about 1GB with the patch, lol slow net here in SA.


Yea recoil was increased on full auto so ppl spray and pray less and you actual have to play tactically now by using the burst fire mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> It's updating 3.9GB patch? Or is this a 1Gb patch?
> Mine's downloading 3.9 for some reason.


Its 3.8gb's. I just got done installing it now =D Cant wait to unlock the new maps. I wonder if they will release it early or someone finds a way to unlocked them xD


----------



## jameschisholm

The patch is 3.9gb also because its not just a game bug fix update its also server updates.


----------



## PARTON

It took me a while to get used to the fact that full auto was more effective than burst( never played a game like that), now I'll have to revert.


----------



## Adam^

They didn't increase weapon recoil, just the spread increase so firing at long range should be less effective. However I've found that firing in bursts is actually worse as you get the initial shot recoil jump (which seems a bit silly to me but I've never fired a full auto weapon so I have no idea!), so unless the person is over 100m away just full auto or at least 6-7 round bursts.

Also they didn't change anything with the 416, the F2000 was nerfed instead.

I'm liking how much more effective stingers are makes the game far more of a combined arms game rather than jet rape simulator 3


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Give you an idea of the new HUD


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsf*
> 
> hey, anyone using the fxaa injector with the new patch?
> I'm affraid PB/origin will get me banned =P


is that a cheat?


----------



## eThix

Still cant move with QWE cause Q keeps resetting itself to spot/commands


----------



## TriviumKM

Anyone have any idea why I'm unable to see my ping in game?
I've tried: Repairing, turning off AV/FW, disabling extensions, and different browsers


----------



## WIGILOCO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why I'm unable to see my ping in game?
> I've tried: Repairing, turning off AV/FW, disabling extensions, and different browsers


I didn't see it either.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brumby05*
> 
> , should I try a reinstall of drivers or is this a different issue?


try this
http://www.overclock.net/ati-drivers-overclocking-software/988215-how-properly-uninstall-ati-amd-software.html

but i still get the sound problem they introduced to me from the last patch(bf3)


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Wait, what was the actual nerf for the IRNV scope again? I don't see any difference, I still own with it.


be advised, unskilled enemy spotted


----------



## fsf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> why would you use the Fxaa injector when the games already gorgeous. and yea bf3 might ban you for it. PB will think its a hack since there are dll's that shouldnt be in its folder.


Because I find the built in FXAA/MSAA too blurry, it seems to me that I'm drunk. Besides, I get WAY better performance with the fxaa injector than with the in game ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> is that a cheat?


No, it's a custom FXAA. It performs WAY better. You should try it, if you don't like it, just delete the files.

Here's the link:
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html

I've played for the past 3 hours with it and no problems with PB/origin whatsoever.


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone get this error: "Game disconnected: your connection to the server timed out."

I'm ready to kill something.


----------



## Fr0sty

ahh ok thanks for the clarification fsf


----------



## eThix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why I'm unable to see my ping in game?
> I've tried: Repairing, turning off AV/FW, disabling extensions, and different browsers


Cant see mine either.


----------



## BreakDown

comma rose is now much more clear, sadly no one uses it.

BTW now you cant spawn on your own mobile spawn point or it will blow up (before this only happened if you spawned as a recon, now it happens with any class)

if you die claymores vanish, and i think it also happens with mines... (im ok with claymores vanishing upon death but not mines, that makes them useless).

i really hope they change the mobile spawn and mine thing.


----------



## calavera

I noticed yesterday that when you spawn on your own mobile spawn and try to immediately plant another one, it disappears.







It's like the one in my hand blows up with the old one.
Also is anyone using the M16A3 as their main assault? I ask because it keeps on switching back to the AK74 when the map changes.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> chat box moved to top left... ping on score board... nerfed flashlights... tower at A in caspian drops near end of game... battlelog changes...
> love the new patch...
> but i still get the sound crash problem...


The tower drops now? PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## iARDAs

Is there a setting for me to tell that everytime i join a game i want to be in a random squad instead of me going and joining manually?


----------



## theturbofd

Man am I the only one who wants C4 back with recon? I feel so useless when tanks are so close to me







I always use soflam but everyone on my team never shoots at what I aim at -_-


----------



## EastCoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give you an idea of the new HUD


Does anyone else notice that there is less blue tint, lower contrast and less sun but more fog?


----------



## kcuestag

DICE are experts in ruining a game, they did it with Battlefield 2, they did it with Bad Company 2, and they're doing it with Battlefield 3 as well.









They broke the HAVOC/VIPER helicopter missiles, now they won't even go where you aim them to... This is ridiculous, fix one thing, break another 10.


----------



## EastCoast

But the blue is gone...


----------



## Milamber




----------



## Stash9876

I love the new server browser settings. Now you can actually search based on just about every server setting as far as I can tell. No more manually searching server by server for no kill cams!


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WIGILOCO*
> 
> I didn't see it either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eThix*
> 
> Cant see mine either.


Realized it's a glitch. Apparently no one can see their own ping.

Edit: Really liking the change in recoil/bullet spread. It may be just one thing, but i feel it changed the game drastically in a good way.


----------



## Adam^

Anyone fiddled with the interpolation setting in gameplay? Setting mine at about 65% makes hitting people spot on for me!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> comma rose is now much more clear, sadly no one uses it.
> BTW now you cant spawn on your own mobile spawn point or it will blow up (before this only happened if you spawned as a recon, now it happens with any class)
> if you die claymores vanish, and i think it also happens with mines... (im ok with claymores vanishing upon death but not mines, that makes them useless).
> i really hope they change the mobile spawn and mine thing.


the mine and claymore vanishing after death is to prevent spamming of them ....

it wouldnt be cool if all of your team decide to put up mines and then suicide to switch class and then resume normal play ...

would it?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the mine and claymore vanishing after death is to prevent spamming of them ....
> it wouldnt be cool if all of your team decide to put up mines and then suicide to switch class and then resume normal play ...
> would it?


in BC2 mines stayed after death and there was no problem with it.

they made this change on bf3 because there was a glitch were you could place 6 mines, die, place another 6 mines (and the first 6 mines would not vanish).

im OK with claymores not surviving death, but mines SHOULD stay after death, specially since they replace the repair tool, otherwise they are pretty useless.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Anyone fiddled with the interpolation setting in gameplay? Setting mine at about 65% makes hitting people spot on for me!


Whats the command for that?

I can't believe we can't see our own ping. Rather silly if you ask me as I really dont care about anyone else's ping but my own..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> in BC2 mines stayed after death and there was no problem with it.
> they made this change on bf3 because there was a glitch were you could place 6 mines, die, place another 6 mines (and the first 6 mines would not vanish).
> im OK with claymores not surviving death, but mines SHOULD stay after death, specially since they replace the repair tool, otherwise they are pretty useless.


maybe they tought it wouldnt be fair for bf3 ... if they didnt take care of that in bc2 then its another story

anyway i fully support that change


----------



## Instynx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Also is anyone using the M16A3 as their main assault? I ask because it keeps on switching back to the AK74 when the map changes.


I think there are certain weapons classes that are team-specific, this being one of them. Depending on which team you are, you get either the M16 or the AK74. Also with the sniper rifles.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> jets got nerfed, again. stingers can disable you in 1 hit, and flares reload too slowly. i would've been fine with either one, but not both. but...guided missiles actually work now so jets have become a larger threat to ground vehicles. i guess it balances out, but it's still frustrating to get shot down by those AA-noobs.
> added recoil/spread is also nice, i like how you actually have to time your shots and use small bursts, semi-auto snipers are now that much better
> biggest complaint is with IRNV - it just doesn't work. i don't understand why they can't just blur to moving targets, and intensify the effects from sunlight and fires. i'm guessing there's some sort of technical limitation.
> mortars are dumbed down, too. again...i just don't understand what they're thinking. instead of making them slower, disable enemies popping up on your extended mortar mini-map when firing. having a teammate spot for you would make mortars more realistic and harder to use.
> finally, when are they going to enable terrain deformation. we had it in the beta, but it was turned off to remove under-map glitching. they said the problem would be resolved for final release but we STILL DON'T HAVE IT!!! *** is this BS?? Are they just assuming people forgot about it?


IRNV is just stupid now....i hate that dice is trying to listen too all the QQer's and make everyone happy but i mean it just ends up messing up more that fixing it. You don't see crap with the scope now. All you see is green fogged up scope.....

Terrain deformation is on just not as much as beta. Mortars make wholes in the ground. I think in the DLC they are upping the destruction a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Anyone fiddled with the interpolation setting in gameplay? Setting mine at about 65% makes hitting people spot on for me!


I have. I love it. All of the lag and rubberbanding seems to have been fixed....for now at least. I have it at around 70% i think and its working wonders. Still messing with it. Trying to get the best i can without starting to see issues.

Spec ops camo is just worthless now. Oh and it has texture glitches now too!

I understand dice is making everyone happy but sometimes you cant always make everyone happy. Leave the game to the way it was a fixed things like preformace, lagg, and bugs. Not balancing to the point were it any cod noob can play or Over QQ noob nerfing the crap out of everything.


----------



## crizthakidd

when are we getting back to karkland?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> when are we getting back to karkland?


13th


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the mine and claymore vanishing after death is to prevent spamming of them ....
> it wouldnt be cool if all of your team decide to put up mines and then suicide to switch class and then resume normal play ...
> would it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> in BC2 mines stayed after death and there was no problem with it.
> they made this change on bf3 because there was a glitch were you could place 6 mines, die, place another 6 mines (and the first 6 mines would not vanish).
> im OK with claymores not surviving death, but mines SHOULD stay after death, specially since they replace the repair tool, otherwise they are pretty useless.


I didn't start using claymores until after the first patch came out, but I couldnt put more than 2 down at a time. They should of just limited mines to 6, nothing better than getting a triple kill on a tank with a land mine:thumb:


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> DICE are experts in ruining a game, they did it with Battlefield 2, they did it with Bad Company 2, and they're doing it with Battlefield 3 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They broke the HAVOC/VIPER helicopter missiles, now they won't even go where you aim them to... This is ridiculous, fix one thing, break another 10.


Bro, choppers have been broken since release in BF3. Flipping, stalling, tv missiles, Havok's broken rudder... Aircraft are gimped in BC3.


----------



## crizthakidd

thanks is voice chat in this game now? no idea why we cant talk to squad members or just in general parties on the browser


----------



## Adam^

At mines should be set so you can have a maximum of 6 "alive" at any time. Once you place a 7th (even if this is after a respawn), the 1st you placed gets removed etc etc.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> when are we getting back to karkland?


just a couple more days to wait


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> At mines should be set so you can have a maximum of 6 "alive" at any time. Once you place a 7th (even if this is after a respawn), the 1st you placed gets removed etc etc.


they probably can't get the code right... hopefully they fix it next patch.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Bro, choppers have been broken since release in BF3. Flipping, stalling, tv missiles, Havok's broken rudder... Aircraft are gimped in BC3.


Are the TV missles still screwed up? I thought this patch was supposed to fix them.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Are the TV missles still screwed up? I thought this patch was supposed to fix them.


They only fixed the TV Missile killing your own chopper. It still bounces off enemy choppers/tanks(rare but happens), shoots straight up into the sky when pointed down, zero damage to tanks, can't hear enemy locks while guiding the missile and gets stuck in tv static for an extended period even after missile detonated.


----------



## EastCoast

No one noticed the reduced blue tint and increased fog?


----------



## crizthakidd

the INVR hurts my eyes so bad now lol its such trash now fffff


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I didn't start using claymores until after the first patch came out, but I couldnt put more than 2 down at a time. They should of just limited mines to 6, nothing better than getting a triple kill on a tank with a land mine:thumb:


i didnt use claymores much before the patch, but i believe you could only place 2 at any time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> At mines should be set so you can have a maximum of 6 "alive" at any time. Once you place a 7th (even if this is after a respawn), the 1st you placed gets removed etc etc.


i agree on this, that's how it was on bc2 and i think it worked well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> they probably can't get the code right... hopefully they fix it next patch.


hopefully.


----------



## CallsignVega

Increased bullet spread for full auto and IRNV nerf increased the average skill level required to get large amounts of kills in BF3. Great move for the game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> They only fixed the TV Missile killing your own chopper. It still bounces off enemy choppers/tanks(rare but happens), shoots straight up into the sky when pointed down, zero damage to tanks, can't hear enemy locks while guiding the missile and gets stuck in tv static for an extended period even after missile detonated.


well that's not good , I dont remember that happening with BF2 choppers TV missiles


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> be advised, unskilled enemy spotted


I take it you are not satisfied with the nerf. Maybe they should nerf it more, for example... dealing damage to the actual user? Will that satisfy you?


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Does the irnv still work the same on the night levels or has it been nerfed the same no matter what level a person is playing on?


----------



## EastCoast

*M16A3 vs M16A4*

I can't seem to get stats on the M16A4. I can only see stats on the M16A3. These weapons are identical except that the M16A4 is a dual burst like the An-94 while the M16A3 can go full auto.
Is there something up with these weapons?


----------



## Kreeker

I can confirm that that tower does in fact fall down in Caspian Border...

I was sniping on a rock in between Antenna and Forest, and started hearing creaking and cracking. It honestly freaked me out until I remembered someone mentioning it came down now.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> *M16A3 vs M16A4*
> I can't seem to get stats on the M16A4. I can only see stats on the M16A3. These weapons are identical except that the M16A4 is a dual burst like the An-94 while the M16A3 can go full auto.
> Is there something up with these weapons?


they share the same stats...

m16a4 is 3-burst*


----------



## Kedas

i've got the game and i've been playing a bit, name is K3dAs so if anyone want's to go for some shooting add me on battlelog


----------



## grizzlyblunting

about time the antenna came down


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzlyblunting*
> 
> about time the antenna came down


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Goodness, you don't have to move your mouse around so quickly.


----------



## Fr0sty

has anyone noticed the servers having massive lag today since the new patch?

or was it an issue with that particular server maybe


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> No one noticed the reduced blue tint and increased fog?


That was the first thing I noticed, the game looks so much better now, the added contrast and the dramatic fog


----------



## naizarak

anyone tried bringing down the tower themselves? seems stupid to have it collapse only when the game ends.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*


makes me want to scream TOWER!!!


----------



## redalert

I was on 2 different servers when the tower came down and it lagged real bad both times. Anyone else notice that too?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I'm noticing rubber-banding that I didn't have before, some of the in-game sounds sound different such as reloading the RPG is now hard to hear along with other sounds.

The new chat panel position is welcomed, it should of been there in the first place, I don't like the font change though.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Instynx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Also is anyone using the M16A3 as their main assault? I ask because it keeps on switching back to the AK74 when the map changes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are certain weapons classes that are team-specific, this being one of them. Depending on which team you are, you get either the M16 or the AK74. Also with the sniper rifles.
Click to expand...

once you fully unlock one class you get to use the starter specific weapon from the other faction

ie. M27 IAR from the US side while you're Russian


----------



## skyn3t

I just want to share this


----------



## Mr. 13

have anyone noticed the significant decline of servers? (in North America)

Not that I can't find servers to play on, but there isn't a server for every game mode every map and free slots like a few weeks ago


----------



## crashoran

Why the hell won't they show us which map and mode is next after each round?


----------



## Russ369

Patch broke the Single Player Campaign... Game crashes with the "Something went wrong" error each and every time... Im not the only one getting it either... damn


----------



## Sync_Bit

After this patch, they nerfed the Anti-Air cannons at both bases&#8230; I find a lot of spawn raping at main bases buy planes coming in and blasting the other side's planes and Helio's , so I normally jump in the Anti-Air, and get 3 to 4 ribbons for Stationary Emplacement kills, and these idiot's will than stop raping the other side's planes and the main spawn, but today the Anti-Air does very little damage now it really has no effect anymore&#8230;.

They need to correct this as it is really the only way to stop the main spawn raping when no admin is on the server&#8230;


----------



## Nemesis158

overall i think the patch was for good cause, and the tower falling is definitely a nice touch (pretty sure it only does it at the end of the round to reduce lag/it killing people under it)

However i am NOT liking the increase in power of jet cannons against helicopters. i could barely kill anyone, let alone take off, without getting shot down by a jet.......


----------



## keeganzero

I thought Back to Karkland was coming out tonight, turns out it is but only for PS3. Damn.


----------



## naizarak

anyone tried playing with windows core parking disabled?


----------



## gh05t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> I thought Back to Karkland was coming out tonight, turns out it is but only for PS3. Damn.


yea ps3 today pc next week.


----------



## snoball

All my friends who wasted 5+ hours in co op are mad as hell, DICE gave everyone the weapons in the patch.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> anyone tried playing with windows core parking disabled?


don't think it would make a difference, as BF3 couldn't really care the number of cores (hyperthreaded or not) there exist, as long as its more than 1 core.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> don't think it would make a difference, as BF3 couldn't really care the number of cores (hyperthreaded or not) there exist, as long as its more than 1 core.


from what i've seen Multiplayer uses up to 6 threads, and either way this game is very CPU dependent. just looking for ways to squeeze more performance from my phenom


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> from what i've seen Multiplayer uses up to 6 threads, and either way this game is very CPU dependent. just looking for ways to squeeze more performance from my phenom


I guess thats just for multiplayer, but Tom's does not agree with you one bit:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html

and I thought core parking only helped HT cpus, especially as seen by the winrar bench.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> All my friends who wasted 5+ hours in co op are mad as hell, DICE gave everyone the weapons in the patch.


Really ? I did not catch that and I played co-op for the 2nd time just today and it was telling me that I unlocked weapons when I reached the score needed, I am already rank 51 and still saw on my weapons page that I had not yet un-locked the G3...

I will check again after work and see...


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> overall i think the patch was for good cause, and the tower falling is definitely a nice touch (pretty sure it only does it at the end of the round to reduce lag/it killing people under it)
> *However i am NOT liking the increase in power of jet cannons against helicopters. i could barely kill anyone, let alone take off, without getting shot down by a jet....*...


this
they also tweaked the disabled %
so annoying; low level flying also makes you an easy target for enemy AA or tanks with SOFLAM's/CITVs


----------



## digitally

servers was rubber banding so bad, my graphic had its 2nd bsod lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invidiafanboy*
> 
> Does the irnv still work the same on the night levels or has it been nerfed the same no matter what level a person is playing on?


What nights maps are in this game? Every map seems bright as day to me. Especially since the lighting is completely overdone, aka the sun.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

fr0sty likes my c4


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What nights maps are in this game? Every map seems bright as day to me. Especially since the lighting is completely overdone, aka the sun.


I know that Tehran Highway seems very dark compared to the rest also underground in the tunnels on metro. Also the screenshots of Sharqi Peninsula look like it will be a darker map,


----------



## ErOR

Man, after the new patch there so much lag it makes the game unbearable.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> I guess thats just for multiplayer, but Tom's does not agree with you one bit:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html
> and I thought core parking only helped HT cpus, especially as seen by the winrar bench.


yeah most reviews are very misleading because they benchmarked Single-player gameplay, which gives you nearly identical framerates with dual-core CPU's. DICE has kept quiet on the issue, too. it's bad enough having people upgrade their graphics cards without telling them their CPU's are probably outdated, too. well i'm probably going to pick up a 2600k over the holidays, and i've already got a 5970. just disappointed that my phenom @ 3.6ghz couldn't get me a steady 60FPS.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I never understand the recoil complaints. Now, I haven't fired every real life version of the weaponry in this game, but what I have fired in real life isn't THAT insane. CoD is more of the recoil offender than this game.


You fire those on full auto? I've shot most of the rounds that are being fired in the game with the exception of the .338 and 5.45x39R. I've shot .300wm, .308, and 5.56. 5.56 is containable on rapid fire. But from what i've seen and read full auto is useless past 25yds.


----------



## krabs

Anybody knows why my CPU getting all these spike every 1 second or so ?

Been suffering with it since last week when I got this game.
Few hours ago I remembered and uninstalled the AMD dual-core-optimizer which I have been using for a year, seems like the stutter-pause is more noticeable than before (might be my placebo effect)
Im totally clueless what else I can do since it only consume 65-75% cpu in task manager.
Tried to set resolution down to 640x480, got 70+ to 110+ fps, the spikes still appear on the graph but they are just a slight notch
Currently using catalyst 11.10

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Lhino

The patch was so big that I had to continue it today when i woke up. It was on 84% when I turned off last night and now when i continued the update it says its at 11%? Is there anyway to fix this?

Edit: Looks like I just haveto download everything again -_-. Stupid Origin.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> All my friends who wasted 5+ hours in co op are mad as hell, DICE gave everyone the weapons in the patch.


mp7 isnt unlockeable in the co-op anymore??

and when can i unlock it and for wich kit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> fr0sty likes my c4


ahh that was you

LOLL


----------



## alancsalt

In the post game Battle Reports, since the update, it refers to me as "Unknown Player " above my playername.....anyone know why?



EDIT: Went back for another look and that is gone now????


----------



## Section_25

Just a drop in the bucket but this latest update seems to have opened the flood gates on removing these lame hackers. More power to you PB ! Eliminate them ALL !

Look at all those G** D*** Aimbots. What pisses me off the most is that a lot of these people come in forums like this to boast their stats are try to convince people of how "LEET" they are.

If you are one of these people you are lame and you are ruining this game for you and for everyone else playing!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> All my friends who wasted 5+ hours in co op are mad as hell, DICE gave everyone the weapons in the patch.


I wasn't that happy they changed it, only requires 160000 points to unlock everything now instead of 441000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> You fire those on full auto? I've shot most of the rounds that are being fired in the game with the exception of the .338 and 5.45x39R. I've shot .300wm, .308, and 5.56. 5.56 is containable on rapid fire. But from what i've seen and read full auto is useless past 25yds.


The guns are pretty good full auto but only up to 50M or so before you end up wasting a load of shots. That said it isn't a sim so they can do as they please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In the post game Battle Reports, since the update, it refers to me as "Unknown Player " above my playername.....anyone know why?
> 
> EDIT: Went back for another look and that is gone now????


May just be battlelog taking a while to update, its not been that fast over the last couple of days.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> The patch was so big that I had to continue it today when i woke up. It was on 84% when I turned off last night and now when i continued the update it says its at 11%? Is there anyway to fix this?
> Edit: Looks like I just haveto download everything again -_-. Stupid Origin.


Then there's something wrong with your connection. Took me <5 minutes to download the entire patch... Even on wifi with about 50 other students on the same internet it only took my laptop about 15minutes....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Then there's something wrong with your connection. Took me <5 minutes to download the entire patch... Even on wifi with about 50 other students on the same internet it only took my laptop about 15minutes....


It's obvious you haven't tested a connection in South Africa, they're not as fast as they may be in the US or in Europe.


----------



## Lhino

Yeah, internet is a problem here in SA lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Just a drop in the bucket but this latest update seems to have opened the flood gates on removing these lame hackers. More power to you PB ! Eliminate them ALL !
> Look at all those G** D*** Aimbots. What pisses me off the most is that a lot of these people come in forums like this to boast their stats are try to convince people of how "LEET" they are.
> If you are one of these people you are lame and you are ruining this game for you and for everyone else playing!


It has always amazed me how many people cheat in games like this. If I were a sucky player and I didn't get any better with practice, I wouldn't even play. I wouldn't use some stupid cheat to try and get ahead or to simply "ruin" other peoples gaming experience. As a decent player, I couldn't fathom using a cheat. That would remove _any_ sense of self skill entirely. If there are any decent players out that that use a cheat for whatever reason, they are just a bunch of dirt bags.

I had a guy on a Metro server last night that would run down into the enemy team with the PKG on auto fire and just mow half the team down while running. I thought man that guy must be good to do full running auto sniping of people all over the map, even with the auto fire spread nurf! Then I saw he kept doing it over and over getting unreal spray headshot's and what not and had a score of like 150 to 20. The entire server was calling him out but he just ignored people. It's usually the silent ones with ridiculous scores that do the most cheating.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1w90rePoCc

LOL my favorite type of sniper. Maybe he was getting a BJ when he was playing?


----------



## Mr. 13

I noticed the AN94 is better now after the patch, it's going to be my main gun from now on


----------



## Lhino

LOL, cool vid.


----------



## faulkton

they made mines worthless.. you know how often i die out in the open trying to place them?

Now maybe letting me spam 6 a life was too much... i had the map filled on high ticket servers.. but anyone with thermal optics could destroy them... they should let a player place 6 that remain after death.... the only way to use them now is to place and hide like a dam sniper.. crap.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> The patch was so big that I had to continue it today when i woke up. It was on 84% when I turned off last night and now when i continued the update it says its at 11%? Is there anyway to fix this?
> Edit: Looks like I just haveto download everything again -_-. Stupid Origin.


Lol, I had this "problem" too (shouldnt even be a problem to begin with). I downloaded up to 2.3 GB or 58%. I share a home network with 2 other computers so downloading anything huge will slow down the network big time. So I paused it for most of the day ( I shut down the PC once). Then at night I go and to start up the download and it reverts back to ~400 MB or 10%.


----------



## Wbroach23

Mine finished in about 35 or 40 min I didn't play after though, what did they break errrm fix this time? lol


----------



## Kedas

anyone else has a bug when you enter a co-op and you can't do anything? can't move the character, go to menu, etc. need to shutdown the game and open again -.-


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Lol, I had this "problem" too (shouldnt even be a problem to begin with). I downloaded up to 2.3 GB or 58%. I share a home network with 2 other computers so downloading anything huge will slow down the network big time. So I paused it for most of the day ( I shut down the PC once). Then at night I go and to start up the download and it reverts back to ~400 MB or 10%.


Yeah, quite a bad and annoying bug.


----------



## Wbroach23

Nerfed Flashlight what did they do put some dead batteries in it? Nerfing during daytime sounds like a good Idea But a Tac light is a tac light is a tac light, at night it better blind your ass if you look at it or it's not doing it's job how badly did they mess it up?


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Nerfed Flashlight what did they do put some dead batteries in it? Nerfing during daytime sounds like a good Idea But a Tac light is a tac light is a tac light, at night it better blind your ass if you look at it or it's not doing it's job how badly did they mess it up?


the flashlight is ok now, it can still blind a bit, but not has it was before that you only would see white


----------



## Mr. 13

They always break something when they attempt to fix something ...

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TehStone

That video was funny - I typically relish sneaking up behind a sniper and slitting his camping throat... might have to try the silenced pistol thing next.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> All my friends who wasted 5+ hours in co op are mad as hell, DICE gave everyone the weapons in the patch.


what you mean by this ??


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> the flashlight is ok now, it can still blind a bit, but not has it was before that you only would see white


Okie Dokie I'll see tonight when I get on I haven't played since I Dl'd the Patch thanks for Z info


----------



## Don Karnage

Server guys. Anyone have an idea of what Karkand is going to be named in the server maplist?


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> they made mines worthless.. you know how often i die out in the open trying to place them?
> Now maybe letting me spam 6 a life was too much... i had the map filled on high ticket servers.. but anyone with thermal optics could destroy them... they should let a player place 6 that remain after death.... the only way to use them now is to place and hide like a dam sniper.. crap.


Claymores now stay after you die or switch class =) happy about that show up on the map better as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> the flashlight is ok now, it can still blind a bit, but not has it was before that you only would see white


They added a range factor is all now. I tested it with my friend. Far away you see a tiny glowing light. Mid range you see the flashlight but sorta faded and mid-close range is when the blinding factor starts to come in. Then close up is the good old flashlight again. I think it's better. Don't have my teammates blinding me anymore.


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

C4 also stays after death and you can still blow em up. Pretty neat


----------



## MacG32

Be cautious with grenades.


----------



## Lhino

I now get kicked from every server with a punkbuster error saying that I was ignoring something (cut off text after ignoring bit). Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Qu1ckset

How do you unlock the usas 12?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Don Karnage*
> 
> Server guys. Anyone have an idea of what Karkand is going to be named in the server maplist?


you have the option to tick a box to select back to karkand expansion pack when selecting servers ...

so i guess that answers your question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Be cautious with grenades.


epic reflex from the driver


----------



## CallsignVega

Is it me or did the flashlight not change all that much? Teammates still blinding me with it.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I now get kicked from every server with a punkbuster error saying that I was ignoring something (cut off text after ignoring bit). Is there a way to fix this?


Your local PunkBuster sound like it's being blocked or slowed down and not able to connect with the server's PB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> How do you unlock the usas 12?


At rank 43 it's unlocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you have the option to tick a box to select back to karkand expansion pack when selecting servers ...
> so i guess that answers your question
> epic reflex from the driver


I laughed so hard...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is it me or did the flashlight not change all that much? Teammates still blinding me with it.


Seems almost identical.


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what you mean by this ??


After the latest patch, some people have reported that their accounts got credited with all the co-op weapons eben though they never played a minute of co-op.


----------



## ntherblast

Wait I thought dice favored the pc crowd how come ps3 owners get to play battlefield 3 now?


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Wait I thought dice favored the pc crowd how come ps3 owners get to play battlefield 3 now?


Ever since the success of Bad Company, Dice has been giving consoles a lot more love.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Wait I thought dice favored the pc crowd how come ps3 owners get to play battlefield 3 now?


Sony made a deal with DICE.


----------



## JCG

God, the USAS12 with explosives is really pissing me off. Why can't DICE nerf them too?!

*putsflamesuiton*


----------



## Addictedtokaos

what else do you think all the IRNV spammers where going to resort to after the NERF to Predator mode?


----------



## Qu1ckset

i just about had a heart attack lol, i went into my first game it was so laggy i had to quit, then my second game i noticed the graphics where not as good, checked settings and they were at high, i put them back to ultra and all was good









question
Hey i just noticed my 6990 gpu usage in bf3 isnt 99% all the time it ranges from 47ish some times peaking at 90% and back down to 47ish, (gpu1 & 2 run about same)


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> I now get kicked from every server with a punkbuster error saying that I was ignoring something (cut off text after ignoring bit). Is there a way to fix this?


Update Pb with Pbsetup it did it to me too







add BF3 and BFBC2 if you still play it and check for updates









Edit: To get PBsetup I had to google search it then Download by the way


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i just about had a heart attack lol, i went into my first game it was so laggy i had to quit, then my second game i noticed the graphics where not as good, checked settings and they were at high, i put them back to ultra and all was good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question
> Hey i just noticed my 6990 gpu usage in bf3 isnt 99% all the time it ranges from 47ish some times peaking at 90% and back down to 47ish, (gpu1 & 2 run about same)


cpu bottleneck


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Update Pb with Pbsetup it did it to me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> add BF3 and BFBC2 if you still play it and check for updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To get PBsetup I had to google search it then Download by the way


Just go to the official site and download it









http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## dioxholster

anyone else hate the new chatbox? I would like to return to its original location. what the hell did they do to it!!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just go to the official site and download it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


I had that prob before the update, changing to a new PC . (I'd copied over the game files for Steam and Origin) PBSetup didn't do it for me, but verifying the files of BFBC2 in Steam made it reinstall PunkBuster properly.

Could not play for three days till I tried that.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dioxholster*
> 
> anyone else hate the new chatbox? I would like to return to its original location. what the hell did they do to it!!


i love the new colors but hate were its placed lol. you can change it but it requires a lot of edit and saving and reloading bf3 to see it. My friend did it and showed me how but i guess looking at the configs they removed it....ill look around =) cause i wanna move it as well.


----------



## olllian

Hey guys! I am still having proplems connecting to servers after the first update that came out. I have updated punkbuster to! Dose any one know why i have problems connecting to servers? It says cant connect to server and it gets stick in loading!!!! Plz help thank you!


----------



## Marshmellow17

So I just finished my build, and bought BF3 last night. Been playing for a bit of the day. Thing is, I really enjoy playing with people I have something in common with (ie: you), so if any of you want to squad up for a bit, add me and I'll play with ya!

ID: GreatWombat

Thanks guys,

ps: there was some terribad rubber banding a few minutes ago.


----------



## kcuestag

Had a nice laugh watching these;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ug_MZInWA70

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ge6QuZi6zlQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5BmFTcNMDg&list=UUw7FkXsC00lH2v2yB5LQoYA&feature=plcp


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Had a nice laugh watching these;
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ug_MZInWA70
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ge6QuZi6zlQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5BmFTcNMDg&list=UUw7FkXsC00lH2v2yB5LQoYA&feature=plcp


The first one was meh. But I lol'ed at the second one - JESUS CHRIST, GRENADE!!







The third one was brilliant too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The first one was meh. But I lol'ed at the second one - *JESUS CHRIST, GRENADE*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The third one was brilliant too! Thanks for sharing


Jesus Christ Grenade,,,is that unlocked after the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch or before?


----------



## JCG

Nice one







I'm pretty sure its after


----------



## InFit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> cpu bottleneck


no way !


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InFit*
> 
> no way !


ya i just ignored that comment LOL


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ya i just ignored that comment LOL


What version of driver are you using? I had that issue when I went from 11.11a to 11.11c, unplayable after a 1/2 hour. Usage dropped to 47% on GPU1, still 99% on 2, but it would go to 30fps. Then GPU2 went to 47-50%, GPU1 to 0% and 10fps. Switched back to 11.11a, and its smooth as butter.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> What version of driver are you using? I had that issue when I went from 11.11a to 11.11c, unplayable after a 1/2 hour. Usage dropped to 47% on GPU1, still 99% on 2, but it would go to 30fps. Then GPU2 went to 47-50%, GPU1 to 0% and 10fps. Switched back to 11.11a, and its smooth as butter.


What ever the newest one is


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> they made mines worthless.. you know how often i die out in the open trying to place them?
> Now maybe letting me spam 6 a life was too much... i had the map filled on high ticket servers.. but anyone with thermal optics could destroy them... they should let a player place 6 that remain after death.... the only way to use them now is to place and hide like a dam sniper.. crap.


I also noticed that enemy mines now show up on the minimap, so basically you have to be ******ed to run them over. I used to love them, but now they are pretty useless. Hopefully Dice fixes that next time.


----------



## faulkton

when i die now i no longer see the view of who killed me.. ???


----------



## JoeyTB

God I love the M39, my favourite sniper rifle now


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> when i die now i no longer see the view of who killed me.. ???


Well, it's pretty obvious that kill cam isn't turned on for that server.


----------



## Qu1ckset

wow i gotta say the irnv was nuffed so bad it should have just been removed from the game LOL


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> wow i gotta say the irnv was nuffed so bad it should have just been removed from the game LOL


I haven't used it since the nerf so I don't know what it is even like, but I would be ok with this regardless. I hated them while I was sniping, that was completely OP


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I haven't used it since the nerf so I don't know what it is even like, but I would be ok with this regardless. I hated them while I was sniping, that was completely OP


nevermind i used it on a few different levels to test it out some were really bad some were usable, seine crossing for tdm was the worst so far


----------



## matty0610

is anyone getting kicked or disconnected from games a lot more now?


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> nevermind i used it on a few different levels to test it out some were really bad some were usable, seine crossing for tdm was the worst so far


It should be good for close/close-mid quarters combat. But for mid/long range it should be near useless in my opinion. Maybe at mid-long range if they start to run it "blips".


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV9loU7dbzM&feature=player_embedded

And this is what happens when you do client sided detection...


----------



## Adam^

I can;t play on 64 player servers, the hit reg and lag is just horrendous. 32 player hit reg is spot on!


----------



## crashdummy35

Anyone using the BF3 FXAA injector that's on EA UK? Just curious how it works/looks.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Anyone using the BF3 FXAA injector that's on EA UK? Just curious how it works/looks.


Yeah I'm using it and honestly I haven't seen much difference but then it's not like I'm analyzing the graphics while playing lol.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV9loU7dbzM&feature=player_embedded
> 
> And this is what happens when you do client sided detection...


Can someone please explain exactly what's happening here? The guy spawns at different points but the killer is always at same point?


----------



## JAM3S121

I found bc2 hit detection horrible compared to bf3, if someone was moving across my screen left to right it would be very spotty, this is coming from someone who played bc2 a good 150+ hours..


----------



## andygoyap

Nevermind! fixed now.. had to do origin Repair


----------



## Cyrilmak

Downloading this massive 4GB patch... I take it Karkand is out?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> what else do you think all the IRNV spammers where going to resort to after the NERF to Predator mode?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can someone please explain exactly what's happening here? The guy spawns at different points but the killer is always at same point?


hacking ... pure and simple ..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can someone please explain exactly what's happening here? The guy spawns at different points but the killer is always at same point?


It's one of the flaws of client sided hit detection besides the other massive amount of flaws behind it as well.

What's happening is that the hack exploits client side hit detection by sending the packets saying that he has knifed player "x". Once its sent to the server player "x" is then sent the packet that he should be dead.

This happened in the early FPS game development (1990's) and was pretty much phased out since. For whatever reason Dice decided to use client sided hit detection in this game, probably because of the issues with server sided hit detection for BC2.

Hope that makes sense!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hacking ... pure and simple ..


Hacking yes, but that's it's the best way to show the flaws of client sided hit detection. Just not as simple as you make it sound like, read above for a complete understanding of why client sided registration is bad besides the obvious hacking exploit.

EDIT:

The huge problem with client sided hit detection is that you will always get shot behind the wall because of latency. This also results to a even bigger peekers advantage as many of the competitive players call it. The player who peeks first will always win as they had the upper advantage of seeing the player they're shooting.

The one and only positive I can think of at the moment is that the hit registration is normally fantastic unless servers are overloaded on the box (which many are).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's one of the flaws of client sided hit detection besides the other massive amount of flaws behind it as well.
> What's happening is that the hack exploits client side hit detection by sending the packets saying that he has knifed player "x". Once its sent to the server player "x" is then sent the packet that he should be dead.
> This happened in the early FPS game development (1990's) and was pretty much phased out since. For whatever reason Dice decided to use client sided hit detection in this game, probably because of the issues with server sided hit detection for BC2.
> Hope that makes sense!
> Hacking yes, but that's it's the best way to show the flaws of client sided hit detection. Just not as simple as you make it sound like, read above for a complete understanding of why client sided registration is bad besides the obvious hacking exploit.
> EDIT:
> The huge problem with client sided hit detection is that you will always get shot behind the wall because of latency. This also results to a even bigger peekers advantage as many of the competitive players call it. The player who peeks first will always win as they had the upper advantage of seeing the player they're shooting.
> The one and only positive I can think of at the moment is that the hit registration is normally fantastic unless servers are overloaded on the box (which many are).


its obvious that client side hit detection opens the door to hacks and malicious code injection and ruins things because of possible lag between players etc....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> Downloading this massive 4GB patch... I take it Karkand is out?


its part of the download but its locked till the 13th


----------



## Spykerv

Anyone else having crashes? I seem to keep having the game freeze on me!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> Anyone else having crashes? I seem to keep having the game freeze on me!


Mine isn't freezing, it is like lagging out and then kicking me from server. Never did this before. This game still has huge stability issues.

I am so sick of this "something went wrong" BS. Ya something went wrong; DICE can't design a stable game if their lives depended on it. I'd like to also shove a "you've been disconnected from EA" tattooed fist right in their faces.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So when is DICE going to make Recon useful and/or fun to play?


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Mine isn't freezing, it is like lagging out and then kicking me from server. Never did this before. This game still has huge stability issues.
> I am so sick of this "something went wrong" BS. Ya something went wrong; DICE can't design a stable game if their lives depended on it. I'd like to also shove a "you've been disconnected from EA" tattooed fist right in their faces.


It split my desktop and game in half. I've never seen this problem before. Just slit the image in half, even when I exited to desktop, then crashed the desktop. THAT PATCH was PLAUGED and totally BUGFULL. ARGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So when is DICE going to make Recon useful and/or fun to play?


How is it not useful at the moment? You can hold down the site on rush maps when the bomb is planted by yourself, or pick players off who are running from point to point on conquest. A player dedicated to using MAV (granted not very fun i'll admit) is able to show the location of the enemy and provide help to your team and the support player who's using mortars. Set up to take down vehicles. It's one of the most helpful class actually because of the MAV and SOFLAM yet your average joe won't have either equipped because they have absolutely no idea how to play the game. Pretty much the reason why you only need one good squad to pub stomp in 32 man player servers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How is it not useful at the moment? You can hold down the site on rush maps when the bomb is planted by yourself, or pick players off who are running from point to point on conquest. A player dedicated to using MAV (granted not very fun i'll admit) is able to show the location of the enemy and provide help to your team and the support player who's using mortars. Set up to take down vehicles. It's one of the most helpful class actually because of the MAV and SOFLAM yet your average joe won't have either equipped because they have absolutely no idea how to play the game. Pretty much the reason why you only need one good squad to pub stomp in 32 man player servers.


That's well and good but the other classes provide great utility as well but are much more fun to play. The Recon class relies too much on other classes to be useful, while the other classes are capable of making an impact on their own. It's inconvenient having to have a serviceable squad just to be effective (nevermind the dearth of classes that do their job as it stands).

Plus you have to understand how backwards that is in making the class rewarding. The class you help out gets way more points than you do -- Recon is a total PITA to rank up.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So when is DICE going to make Recon useful and/or fun to play?


how do you play recon?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Recon is a total PITA to rank up.


this i understand fully


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's well and good but the other classes provide great utility as well but are much more fun to play. The Recon class relies too much on other classes to be useful, while the other classes are capable of making an impact on their own. It's inconvenient having to have a serviceable squad just to be effective (nevermind the dearth of classes that do their job as it stands).
> Plus you have to understand how backwards that is in making the class rewarding. The class you help out gets way more points than you do -- Recon is a total PITA to rank up.


Much more fun to play is subjective. The recon class relies on other classes for SOFLAM only. What other equipment does the Recon class have that relies on other classes? Constantly picking off other plays so your team can push in is not a huge impact? You have to remember this is a team based arcade FPS, almost every class relies on another. If you're sitting back with a sniper rifle, yes it's going to be boring, yes you're going to be useless, and yes it will be difficult to level up the class. I don't disagree that the recon class is more difficult to level up, but it's not by much. To your average player though yes I guess it is much harder, but isn't that the point to having a learning curve?

Score 249,396
Time 17:52:30

With Recon class.

Score 265 131
Time 14:06:2

With my Support Class.

My two least used classes. Without a doubt the Recon class is harder to level up, but like I said it's not by much. Stats we're taken off of bf3stats.com

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/dmasteRR my full stats.


----------



## Spykerv

So apparently bf3 my overclock is unstable. OCCT and BF3 pre-patch beg to differ with new bf3. I have to dial back down to 880/1375. What a buzzkill bf3.


----------



## james8

using the MAV relies on other classes as well. you're basically giving out enemies positions but if the other classes don't attack those enemies then you'll get no point and be useless/bored.
i personally only ever use recon when i'm on defense, when I want to plant a spawn point while attacking, or when i feel like practicing my aim.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> using the MAV relies on other classes as well. you're basically giving out enemies positions but if the other classes don't attack those enemies then you'll get no point and be useless/bored.
> i personally only ever use recon when i'm on defense, when I want to plant a spawn point while attacking, or when i feel like practicing my aim.


same; but I've used the PDW-R in TDM quite a lot and its so awesome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> God, the USAS12 with explosives is really pissing me off. Why can't DICE nerf them too?!
> 
> *putsflamesuiton*


Its been nerfed alot already from the dec 6 patch

edit: This was an awesome TDM match where I unlocked my M40A5 from just playing recon using the PDW-R
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/8911329/1/229408893/


----------



## CallsignVega

God I can't even play this game anymore. Either it's "your game session on the server has been removed" or "something went wrong" or the game just closes without any message.

This last patch is a huge stability FAIL.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how do you play recon?


Typically with the PDW-R since I find the sniper rifles to be needlessly difficult to use (and some of them downright inaccurate) compared to BC2. (On a side note, I think the PDW-R is the best PDW and one of the best weapons period. I've got almost 600 kills on that thing.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Much more fun to play is subjective.


I can only imagine Recon being even remotely fun if you're incredibly skilled at sniping. I find the Recon gadgets pale in comparison to those of the other classes in terms of utility and reward.

I don't think it's _that_ subjective and I'm not talking about it as an absolute. I think that _comparatively_ Recon is definitely the least fun (and least rewarding) class unless you're better at sniper rifles than any other gun, which is difficult to imagine. I can't imagine how you could argue that Recon is _more_ fun than Engineer, Support or even Assault.


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I can't even play this game anymore. Either it's "your game session on the server has been removed" or "something went wrong" or the game just closes without any message.
> This last patch is a huge stability FAIL.


AGREE. SO. MUCH. random freezes, random crashes, random game breaking bugs. DICE Y U SO DERP?

First game that has rejected my oc, and after waking computer from sleep, this idiot game client constantly crashes until I restart my computer. BF3 Y U SO DERP?


----------



## vwmikeyouhoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Typically with the PDW-R since I find the sniper rifles to be needlessly difficult to use (and some of them downright inaccurate) compared to BC2. (On a side note, I think the PDW-R is the best PDW and one of the best weapons period. I've got almost 600 kills on that thing.)
> I can only imagine Recon being even remotely fun if you're incredibly skilled at sniping. I find the Recon gadgets pale in comparison to those of the other classes in terms of utility and reward.
> I don't think it's _that_ subjective and I'm not talking about it as an absolute. I think that _comparatively_ Recon is definitely the least fun (and least rewarding) class unless you're better at sniper rifles than any other gun, which is difficult to imagine. I can't imagine how you could argue that Recon is _more_ fun than Engineer, Support or even Assault.


The sniper rifles do take some time to adjust to but when you get the hang of them they are pretty easy to use.

My recon setup is usually the m98b with acog, I usually top the charts even on CQB maps. I personally thinks the lens reflection is a bit far fetched.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> AGREE. SO. MUCH. random freezes, random crashes, random game breaking bugs. DICE Y U SO DERP?
> First game that has rejected my oc, and after waking computer from sleep, this idiot game client constantly crashes until I restart my computer. BF3 Y U SO DERP?


many AMD? lol =P i really think AMD just threw in the towel...."F thisss we are too cool for this stuff man! we should be doing better things then making new drivers and beating the competition man!!" said AMD at there HQ xDDD

MSI afterburner maybe?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Typically with the PDW-R since I find the sniper rifles to be needlessly difficult to use (and some of them downright inaccurate) compared to BC2. (On a side note, I think the PDW-R is the best PDW and one of the best weapons period. I've got almost 1000 kills on that thing.)
> I can only imagine Recon being even remotely fun if you're incredibly skilled at sniping. I find the Recon gadgets pale in comparison to those of the other classes in terms of utility and reward.
> I don't think it's _that_ subjective and I'm not talking about it as an absolute. I think that _comparatively_ Recon is definitely the least fun (and least rewarding) class unless you're better at sniper rifles than any other gun, which is difficult to imagine. I can't imagine how you could argue that Recon is _more_ fun than Engineer, Support or even Assault.


i find the sniper riffles quite accurate at long or close range

but i am still a noob at it .. but i do engage the enemy much faster then before at closer range in the 100m range

wich is where most of the engagement really are when you follow your team at the back of the pack ...

anything longer is more for novelty or if you have a good hide that you can help your team defend an objective or even clear the path for the assault team ..


----------



## JoeyTB

I find sniping incredibly fun, I don't bother with the bushwookie stuff I just hang around behind my team as they move up and shoot things, although I guess that's what snipers are for lol.

I was going to post a battlereport of me going 44-4 as recon with the m39 but tbh the other team were horrible so it would be a case of 'your opponents were nubz.'


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how do you play recon?
> 
> 
> 
> Typically with the PDW-R since I find the sniper rifles to be needlessly difficult to use (and some of them downright inaccurate) compared to BC2. (On a side note, I think the PDW-R is the best PDW and one of the best weapons period. I've got almost 600 kills on that thing.)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Much more fun to play is subjective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can only imagine Recon being even remotely fun if you're incredibly skilled at sniping. I find the Recon gadgets pale in comparison to those of the other classes in terms of utility and reward.
> 
> I don't think it's _that_ subjective and I'm not talking about it as an absolute. I think that _comparatively_ Recon is definitely the least fun (and least rewarding) class unless you're better at sniper rifles than any other gun, which is difficult to imagine. I can't imagine how you could argue that Recon is _more_ fun than Engineer, Support or even Assault.
Click to expand...

Again I find the class just as much fun as the other classes. I'm definitely not better with the sniper rifles, but just as good with the sniper rifles as I am with all the other guns. I hardly played BC2 so I can't comment on the comparison between the two, but the BF3 sniper rifles are rather easy to use once you understand how much you need to lead and shoot.

How are you normally playing and positioning yourself if you're sniping? The way I watch other recon snipers play on pubs is rather boring as all of them sit back and miss well over ~50% of their shots.

I normally go for the <300meter shots as I'm a aggressive recon player who pushes and will even plant the bomb when the team is full of derp. Average 200m shots though normally, but I have no issue shooting those longer 300+ shots. I hardly position myself for those 500m+ shots as it normally takes 1 guess bullet and you're normally no where near any of the objectives so you're really useless to your team.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I find sniping incredibly fun, I don't bother with the bushwookie stuff I just hang around behind my team as they move up and shoot things, although I guess that's what snipers are for lol.
> I was going to post a battlereport of me going 44-4 as recon with the m39 but tbh the other team were horrible so it would be a case of 'your opponents were nubz.'


Pretty much I do, I'm next to assault players and normally pushing up before they do to get early unexpected picks so my team can continue pushing up.










Had better games than that, but the only screenshot I have laying around.


----------



## Spykerv

I need to make more friends on here, barely anyone to talk to on BF3, and a team player game is not anywhere close to being fun if there isn't any talking going on.


----------



## Mr.Pie

friend on battelog sent me this vid that he made; pretty cool








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxVt4LdGT8w&feature=youtu.be


----------



## JoeyTB

@dmaster I have found a new love, M39 with silencer+foregrip+Holo so much fun to use


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I can't even play this game anymore. Either it's "your game session on the server has been removed" or "something went wrong" or the game just closes without any message.
> This last patch is a huge stability FAIL.


Can't say the same here, ever since the first patch on November 22nd (I think it was), I've yet to get any other game crashes (Such as "BF3.exe has stopped working").

The only issues I have is sometimes I get the "Could not connect with EA online" when trying to join a server but that only happens like once every few days.

Overall the game seems much more stable to me for the last 2 weeks, not a single crash since then.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9041601/1/338586921/

that's what me with the m98 on metro can do with limited sniping skills ... but im loving this so much that i am picking up people as they are moving 200meters away without problem now









sweet riffle for sure .. and i havent unlocked the straight pull bolt yet ... can't imagine how crazy fast the engagement will be once its unlocked










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> @dmaster I have found a new love, M39 with silencer+foregrip+Holo so much fun to use


that's the riffle you unlock in co-op right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> @dmaster I have found a new love, M39 with silencer+foregrip+Holo so much fun to use


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Again I find the class just as much fun as the other classes. I'm definitely not better with the sniper rifles, but just as good with the sniper rifles as I am with all the other guns. I hardly played BC2 so I can't comment on the comparison between the two, but the BF3 sniper rifles are rather easy to use once you understand how much you need to lead and shoot.
> How are you normally playing and positioning yourself if you're sniping? The way I watch other recon snipers play on pubs is rather boring as all of them sit back and miss well over ~50% of their shots.
> I normally go for the <300meter shots as I'm a aggressive recon player who pushes and will even plant the bomb when the team is full of derp. Average 200m shots though normally, but I have no issue shooting those longer 300+ shots. I hardly position myself for those 500m+ shots as it normally takes 1 guess bullet and you're normally no where near any of the objectives so you're really useless to your team.
> Pretty much I do, I'm next to assault players and normally pushing up before they do to get early unexpected picks so my team can continue pushing up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had better games than that, but the only screenshot I have laying around.


it depends on the map .. but urban close quarter battle maps .. id say i tend to be 100 meters away from my squad and engage at around 200 meters or so

leaving me somewhat of a safenet vs normal infantry + i still follow the team around

but on caspian border or operation firestorm its another story really

i find my camping spot on the crane and i spot tanks + i take aim at folks running around my fov


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Nevermind! fixed now.. had to do origin Repair


I'm no mod here but I need to tell you... editing your post after you fixed a problem is not a good idea.
Why? Maybe because there will be someone else with the same problem... and with editing your post after your problem is fixed won't be of any help to him.
That's why you shouldn't delete your inital problem... just edit the post and add "fixed" in P.S. or something.
You might as well use strikethrough.

Anyways, after the new patch I'm not seeing many problems but I haven't played much.. only got 1 total freeze of game, which only happened to me once after I used the modification for windows to be able to give more than 2GB to applications.


----------



## FedeVi

This is the first real patch for me, i got no more crash joining a game, game experience is much better. However i still crash frequently during the end round phase.

Are they going to do something about the problems with realtek audio? can't afford a sound card right now.


----------



## JCG

Thanks for explaining the client-side stuff, dmasteR.








Quote:


> What's happening is that the hack exploits client side hit detection by sending the packets saying that he has knifed player "x". Once its sent to the server player "x" is then sent the packet that he should be dead.


So what would be alternative system? Server constantly polling the client, and making the decision itself instead of going by what client says? I'm just curious; don't have the slightest clue as to how MP games work.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> @dmaster I have found a new love, M39 with silencer+foregrip+Holo so much fun to use


I cannot wait until I can have a play with the M39(can't patch, stuck on a 7gb cap right now







), it probably will be the only thing to get me play recon... Although I can see the supressor, foregrip and ACOG being better for me(for some reason I shoot better with it on the M416 at pretty much all distances). If you hadn't noticed I'm not a recon player, my experience with the recon class in BF3 is picking up a guys kit that had a M98 and taking pot shots at campers who didn't want to defend their last round of MCOMs


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FedeVi*
> 
> Are they going to do something about the problems with realtek audio? can't afford a sound card right now.


I doubt it, it's been happening since BFBC2, that's the only reason I got my self a sound card, and disabled the onboard Realtek HD audio on the BIOS.


----------



## Tiger S.

Pretty cool damage chart since the December 6 patch..









http://symthic.com/?s=bf3


----------



## Jodiuh

So what's the story with this interpolation setting?


----------



## Hawk777th

Battlelog just totally crashed. Internal Server Error.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Battlelog just totally crashed. Internal Server Error.


It's fine here.


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

Someone help me gents.
I've searched around and cant find any obvious answers.
In the main battle tanks I have >55000 points and yet I still cant use the guided missile, zoom optics, or thermal optics.

Has anyone else run into this?
Its very possible I am overlooking something simple.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HE_WHO_IS*
> 
> Someone help me gents.
> I've searched around and cant find any obvious answers.
> In the main battle tanks I have >55000 points and yet I still cant use the guided missile, zoom optics, or thermal optics.
> Has anyone else run into this?
> Its very possible I am overlooking something simple.


Have you tried equiping it first?









You must attach them into the tank in the Customize section > Vehicles >


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

You can Customize [email protected]@!!!!!!111
that explains it.
I knew it would be simple.
Only 42Hrs logged before I find this out


----------



## ltg2227

here's a quick question. i like to play medic in metro. i also like the usas-12. but what is the best shotgun? also what is the best combo loadout for the usas-12?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> here's a quick question. i like to play medic in metro. i also like the usas-12. but what is the best shotgun? also what is the best combo loadout for the usas-12?


It's personal preference IMO, I do much better with the 870 pump action that with any of the semi auto shotguns. With that I usually use Ironsights/laser sight, extended rounds and either buckshot or flechette.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> also what is the best combo loadout for the usas-12?


Oh please God, no ..


----------



## Wbroach23

I know some of you dislike the IR scope but they totally screwed it up, IR sees heat signitures it was fine the way it was that was it's job, yes its annoying, no I dont think they should have made it where you can't see anything through it at all everything is the same color so it is no longer an IR scope it's a green blob scope







Seems like they nerfed the AEK-971 too it takes more bullets to kill someone, But it seems the AN-94 has less muzzle climb.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> here's a quick question. i like to play medic in metro. i also like the usas-12. but what is the best shotgun? also what is the best combo loadout for the usas-12?


for CQB I use the RDS+Extended mag+buckshot

for slightly longer ranges I still use the same setup but use frag rounds instead; but aim carefully or you won't be able to get the enemy.
Way better than using slugs IMO
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I know some of you dislike the IR scope but they totally screwed it up, IR sees heat signitures it was fine the way it was that was it's job, yes its annoying, no I dont think they should have made it where you can't see anything through it at all everything is the same color so it is no longer an IR scope it's a green blob scope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they nerfed the AEK-971 too it takes more bullets to kill someone, But it seems the AN-94 has less muzzle climb.


They nerfed the initial recoil with the AN94, haven't played the assault class yet after the patch, but I'll give it a go maybe tomorrow ~ I want to unlock my M98B after playing recon with a PDW-R in TDM







10K mroe points to go









Edit: Kcuestag; we need to play together again; I'll be your gunner








I've foudn that when you can coordinate with your gunner (my friend was gunnign for me) the laser painter, my ECM and his guided missiles + flares just dominated the air till we got brought down when a jet, AA and heli ganged up on us lol

ECM is way more appealing now that it recharges nice and fast; but it doesn't guarantee protection, just lengthens or prevents lock for a short period


----------



## Maxxa

I'm not a fan of the suburban maps at all anymore they are now just rocket, grenade and mortar spam fests. I think they need to lower some of the splash damage from RPGs especially. I got mad and picked up someones kit that had a rocket launcher and randomly fired it toward the end of a street and bam double kill (that was my first rocket fired since release) that's when I really got pissed because it's just way too easy to get kills with.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> So what's the story with this interpolation setting?


If the slider is at max it is 100ms interpolation is seems, at minimum it would be 0ms though most likely 5ms. So setting it at minimum you will mos likely get jerky player movement as the server can't update the client as fast as it wants. Roughly setting the slider to match your ping seems to work. I have roughly 45-60ms pings so mine is at 45%. I still get some jerky players moving about but thats because they are pinging stupidly high to the server so not much you can do. Having it lower has totally removed the players running around corners and killing me before I've even seen them fire!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *InFit*
> 
> no way !
> 
> 
> 
> ya i just ignored that comment LOL
Click to expand...

oh gosh, no sense of humour >.>


----------



## Romanrp

What is the best LMG and Support Class combo?

Also, if I modded an assault rifle, would it be enough to mimic the function of an LMG?


----------



## BreakDown

what perks do you people like to use on tanks?

im currently using the LMG, Zoom and fast reload.

also, does anyone find HMG usefull at all? its very rare when you do any significant damage on a aircraft with it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what perks do you people like to use on tanks?
> im currently using the LMG, Zoom and fast reload.
> also, does anyone find HMG usefull at all? its very rare when you do any significant damage on a aircraft with it.


The HMG is good against infantry I found, especially if you use zoom and aim for headshots. Its good enough against helis - they'll usually turn away if you shoot at them. That said I usually ignore any aircraft and leave those for other people to deal with, not worth wasting time on them when I should be blowing up other tanks. I usually use the autoloader too, not worth using anything to make it repair faster as my gunner can hop out and do that.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> If the slider is at max it is 100ms interpolation is seems, at minimum it would be 0ms though most likely 5ms. So setting it at minimum you will mos likely get jerky player movement as the server can't update the client as fast as it wants. Roughly setting the slider to match your ping seems to work. I have roughly 45-60ms pings so mine is at 45%. I still get some jerky players moving about but thats because they are pinging stupidly high to the server so not much you can do. Having it lower has totally removed the players running around corners and killing me before I've even seen them fire!


increase your slider if you getting that man. I had the same settings as you. I changed it back to around 50-60 and it stopped. Smooth and no more lag. Im loving the new settings =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> What is the best LMG and Support Class combo?
> Also, if I modded an assault rifle, would it be enough to mimic the function of an LMG?


I like the Type 88 with extended mags, foregrip, and IRNV but yea that got screwed lol. Try Holo instead. My fav support wep. I used it all the way up to rank 43. Or if you have the M240. That guy is amazing mix between the deathless of a m60 but with the firerate of a minigun xD. Holo foregrip and of course extended mag(200 rounds







). I like the m60 but i find it to be slow or laggy to start shooting it but its a amazing broom in metro







400 round mag with extended mags you can just start running in full auto and destroy everyone! If you have suppress perk. That helps a lot too.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I doubt it, it's been happening since BFBC2, that's the only reason I got my self a sound card, and disabled the onboard Realtek HD audio on the BIOS.


What's the problem with realtek audio and bf3? I'm not experiencing it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> also what is the best combo loadout for the usas-12?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please God, no ..
Click to expand...

lol, USAS isn't nearly as bad now, I hardly ever die by it. It's actually pretty funny all the people complaining about IRNV and USAS, they still unload whole clips at you, but don't kill nearly as many








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I'm not a fan of the suburban maps at all anymore they are now just rocket, grenade and mortar spam fests. I think they need to lower some of the splash damage from RPGs especially. I got mad and picked up someones kit that had a rocket launcher and randomly fired it toward the end of a street and bam double kill (that was my first rocket fired since release) that's when I really got pissed because it's just way too easy to get kills with.


There are some No M320/rpg/shotgun servers, that autoban when you use those. They typically don't have a lot of players since most people can't play fairly like that.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> What is the best LMG and Support Class combo?
> 
> Also, if I modded an assault rifle, would it be enough to mimic the function of an LMG?


I like the pkp, but I think all the support guns are pretty similar. I use the foregrip and extendend mag, iron sites. Support can be absolutely devastating in 64p Metro maps when the teams get piled up.

Actually had my best game last night, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9014227/1/288757082/ < MisterPWN

That was a combination of PKP killing streaks of 5+ at a time, and some Assault medic with UMP 45.

Kind of strange that Award score isn't the final total for that round, I remember it totaled at like 44k points, they added another 6k+ points for some reason after the award points.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I know some of you dislike the IR scope but they totally screwed it up, IR sees heat signitures it was fine the way it was that was it's job, yes its annoying, no I dont think they should have made it where you can't see anything through it at all everything is the same color so it is no longer an IR scope it's a green blob scope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they nerfed the AEK-971 too it takes more bullets to kill someone, But it seems the AN-94 has less muzzle climb.


Balance. A game needs to be balanced, the IRNV was no different then a texture hack which made it obviously not balanced. It was simply a crutch because of the way it was designed, I really can't understand why Dice did not realize this immediately before release. The IRNV was actually a lot like it is now during the beta.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Thanks for explaining the client-side stuff, dmasteR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happening is that the hack exploits client side hit detection by sending the packets saying that he has knifed player "x". Once its sent to the server player "x" is then sent the packet that he should be dead.
> 
> 
> 
> So what would be alternative system? Server constantly polling the client, and making the decision itself instead of going by what client says? I'm just curious; don't have the slightest clue as to how MP games work.
Click to expand...

Server is constantly polling the client either way. The reason I do believe they switched to client sided detection though was to reduce the server stress in 64 men servers. Most modern games now use a hybrid based registration, but geared towards almost all server side. What happens is client shoots, server makes sure that the information is correct and directs it back to the rest of the clients. Without this server verification, hackers have a huge advantage when creating there hacks. For anyone who's played Combat Arms (F2P FPS) they also do client sided registration and have the exact same type of hacks.

The amount of stress on the server if it were to be server sided registration on this game would of required GSP also know as Game Server Providers to raise the prices of their servers to accommodate the number of servers they could allow on a box. Thus ultimately lowering the number of servers as it would be rather expensive, currently server providers are able to charge only a dollar per slot to around $1.50. I would suspect it to be much more per slot if it were to have gone a different route in how they designed there netcode. No more than $2 dollar a slot though with cheaper GSP like gameservers.com.

EDIT: There we go, I constantly have this issue with quotes lately lol.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> increase your slider if you getting that man. I had the same settings as you. I changed it back to around 50-60 and it stopped. Smooth and no more lag. Im loving the new settings =)


I was getting people killing me before I saw them before the patch, now with the slider lower I dont get it at all. Having the slider on full (100ms) it happens but lowering it to 50ish everything is fine as it updates at the same rate as my ping!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what perks do you people like to use on tanks?
> 
> im currently using the LMG, Zoom and fast reload.
> 
> also, does anyone find HMG usefull at all? its very rare when you do any significant damage on a aircraft with it.


Reactive Armor, Night Vision, and HMG for the tank

My fav LMG is the PKP with a RDS, foregrip, and extended mag+Supression perk.


----------



## Wbroach23

They should have called it something else cause the way it is now it isn't an IR scope, at best it's semi night vision blob scope.


----------



## PARTON

I didn't get how all the folks were miffed that it worked during the day. I guess they thought it was light amplification. The tech they have now really is that good.


----------



## Wbroach23

Yeah you cant hide from something that sees heat signitures unless your in a burning building or something to that effect lol.


----------



## calavera

Two questions.
1. How do you see your own ping in game?
2. Where is the interpolating slider?

Still haven't got around to play since the new patch but I hear a lot of good things.


----------



## T3beatz

I don't really care that the IRNV got nerfed, I played with it yesterday and it worked fine for me, I don't use it all the time anywho. But it is crazy to me about how much I would here people crying and saying this or that gun is overpowered! lol we'll guess what that is how it is in real life! Some guns are made to be more powerful than others... keep playing then you can use those "overpowered" guns, or find a way to stop the guy who is using it. It's funny, at first i thought the COD crowed was full of kids... we'll some of the BF3 dudes are no better.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Balance. A game needs to be balanced, the IRNV was no different then a texture hack which made it obviously not balanced. It was simply a crutch because of the way it was designed, I really can't understand why Dice did not realize this immediately before release. The IRNV was actually a lot like it is now during the beta.
> Server is constantly polling the client either way. The reason I do believe they switched to client sided detection though was to reduce the server stress in 64 men servers. Most modern games now use a hybrid based registration, but geared towards almost all server side. What happens is client shoots, server makes sure that the information is correct and directs it back to the rest of the clients. Without this server verification, hackers have a huge advantage when creating there hacks. For anyone who's played Combat Arms (F2P FPS) they also do client sided registration and have the exact same type of hacks.
> The amount of stress on the server if it were to be server sided registration on this game would of required GSP also know as Game Server Providers to raise the prices of their servers to accommodate the number of servers they could allow on a box. Thus ultimately lowering the number of servers as it would be rather expensive, currently server providers are able to charge only a dollar per slot to around $1.50. I would suspect it to be much more per slot if it were to have gone a different route in how they designed there netcode. No more than $2 dollar a slot though with cheaper GSP like gameservers.com.
> EDIT: There we go, I constantly have this issue with quotes lately lol.


haha combat arms ohh how i loved that game back then. lol I was bored with the game and one day random surfing the internet i found hacks for it lol so just for the fun of it i did it anyways. I was about to quit playing the game anyways since i got bored of it. God the hacks were amazing and of course the game company's cheat engine really sucked. Good times. Only time every have i hacked. Just to see how it was. Idk if i would every do it again. It was fun at first but after a day of doing it just wasn't fun anymore lol. but yea was good times. Great game for being free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Two questions.
> 1. How do you see your own ping in game?
> 2. Where is the interpolating slider?
> 
> Still haven't got around to play since the new patch but I hear a lot of good things.


1.doesn't show it. Bug maybe? everyone cant see there own ping.

2.In gameplay settings =)


----------



## Wbroach23

Wll im not really a kid it just bugs me that that made the IR not like it would actually be, because people were griping about it I dont use it that much either Authenticity is why it bugs me lol.


----------



## crizthakidd

there is this one shotgot with frag arounds 870umc somethign idk but that bull is so annoying haha im not one to complain but you literally have to find the guy hiding using it and either be hudnreds of feet away or get 1-shot. he DOESNT even have to aim just point in the general direction and shoot lmao.

anyway this is my first FPS game i used to be a pro street fighter / smash brawl player. my point is i stopped playing mostly everything for bf3. i got a nice settup now and i want to join a clan to get better at this game. im very inspried to make competitive friends and foes alike. if you know of a nice clan that uses vent or skype whatever please contact me i promise i will train to get better i jsut want a clan to make the game less lone wolf. inbox it because idk if ill find the posts here again


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Two questions.
> 1. How do you see your own ping in game?
> 2. Where is the interpolating slider?
> 
> Still haven't got around to play since the new patch but I hear a lot of good things.


1. Hit Control Alt and S key on your keyboard, you'll need to hold all three down to see it. It's the only way since the game has been released because they didn't implement it on the scoreboard. Scoreboard shows everyone's ping but your own....
2. The interpolation slider is in your gameplay options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> there is this one shotgot with frag arounds 870umc somethign idk but that bull is so annoying haha im not one to complain but you literally have to find the guy hiding using it and either be hudnreds of feet away or get 1-shot. he DOESNT even have to aim just point in the general direction and shoot lmao.
> anyway this is my first FPS game i used to be a pro street fighter / smash brawl player. my point is i stopped playing mostly everything for bf3. i got a nice settup now and i want to join a clan to get better at this game. im very inspried to make competitive friends and foes alike. if you know of a nice clan that uses vent or skype whatever please contact me i promise i will train to get better i jsut want a clan to make the game less lone wolf. inbox it because idk if ill find the posts here again


http://bf3esports.com/ That's pretty much the only competitive community in BF3. There is not a very big competitive scene unfortunately, and I can't see it growing much more after the Alienware Tournament either. If not completely dead afterwards.

The skill gap in BF3 is very limited, compared to other e-Sport titles that are being played at Intel Masters Extreme, DreamHack and etc.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what perks do you people like to use on tanks?
> im currently using the LMG, Zoom and fast reload.
> also, does anyone find HMG usefull at all? its very rare when you do any significant damage on a aircraft with it.


I use the faster repair, zoom and guided missiles. Guided missiles are only useful if someone is in the CITV or soflam which seems to be never when I'm playing. I like the HMG over the LMG since it doesnt over heat. I used the reactive armor and faster reload, thermal camo and I didnt notice any difference at all.


----------



## madroller

After patch , hit registration is gone very bad. I mean , I shot the whole clip on a guy at a medium distance and when I got out of ammo , he turned and got me with 3 bullets.
NICE.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> After patch , hit registration is gone very bad. I mean , I shot the whole clip on a guy at a medium distance and when I got out of ammo , he turned and got me with 3 bullets.
> NICE.


Maybe just a laggy server? That's what happens to me if I'm on a laggy server. It takes 2-3x more shots to kill vs a good server.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe just a laggy server? That's what happens to me if I'm on a laggy server. It takes 2-3x more shots to kill vs a good server.


No dude , it was 50-60 ping server and I was pissed of then shut the game down.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> No dude , it was 50-60 ping server and I was pissed of then shut the game down.


ping to the server =/= laggy server. You can still have a good ping to a server that's experiencing lag.


----------



## JoeyTB

God I love some of the threads that people make on the battlelog forums, my personal favourites are the remove K threads as they are always make by people with lower K:d's and then the people with high K's come in to argue to keep it, it's like a soap opera.


----------



## MacG32

*Best Weapons*

Taken from data within BF3

P: = Power
D: = Distance
R: = Rate of Fire

*ASSAULT*

P: G3A3
D: M16A3-4/KH2002
R: AEK-971

*ENGINEER*

P: SCAR-H
D: M4-A1
R: M4-A1/A91

*SUPPORT*

P: PKP
D: M27 IAR
R: M249

*RECON*

P: M98B
D: M98B
R: SKS

*PDW*

P: UMP-45/PDW-R
D: PDW-R
R: MP7

*PISTOL*

P: .44
D: 93R/M9
R: G18/93R

*SHOTGUN*

P: 870MCS
D: ANY
R: USAS-12


----------



## cors8

Anyone experience this weird issue where you start jumping a lot randomly in certain games? I'm not even pressing anything and my char would just start jumping randomly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cors8*
> 
> Anyone experience this weird issue where you start jumping a lot randomly in certain games? I'm not even pressing anything and my char would just start jumping randomly.


yep ... weird bug indeed


----------



## Modus

Anybody noticed the hit detection is a bit..messed up even more the before?


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anybody noticed the hit detection is a bit..messed up even more the before?


Definitely, feels quite crap to me at the moment.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anybody noticed the hit detection is a bit..messed up even more the before?


Hit detection is client sided, so unless the server is absolutely junk it should be fine. There are quite a few junk servers though, i'll admit. Server companies like gameservers just stack servers into boxes and most of the time won't care until a customer complains.

Try adjusting the interpolation in the gameplay options.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Definitely, feels quite crap to me at the moment.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anybody noticed the hit detection is a bit..messed up even more the before?


Try changing the interpolation setting in the general tab in game, its labeled as network smoothing I think. Set the the slider to roughly match your ping, so if you ping 40ms 40% etc, that should help.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anybody noticed the hit detection is a bit..messed up even more the before?


3 headshot in a row with m98b yet no headshot .. and those headshot were at no more then 100meters away in metro

took the 4th one to kill him tho


----------



## whowhodilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> *Best Weapons*
> Taken from data within BF3
> P: = Power
> D: = Distance
> R: = Rate of Fire
> *ASSAULT*
> P: G3A3
> D: M16A3-4/KH2002
> R: AEK-971
> *ENGINEER*
> P: SCAR-H
> D: M4-A1
> R: M4-A1/A91
> *SUPPORT*
> P: PKP
> D: M27 IAR
> R: M249
> *RECON*
> P: M98B
> D: M98B
> R: SKS
> *PDW*
> P: UMP-45/PDW-R
> D: PDW-R
> R: MP7
> *PISTOL*
> P: .44
> D: 93R/M9
> R: G18/93R
> *SHOTGUN*
> P: 870MCS
> D: ANY
> R: USAS-12


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0

(was created before patch though)


----------



## jdip

Damn you update, why do you have to be 5 GB? I have a monthly internet cap


----------



## KaiZ51

Is there anyone here who has 2GB of RAM and plays this game?

I'm having a bit of stuttering online, and I've been thinking of upgrading to 4GB.
I don't really want to though, since every other game runs fine and I don't want to waste money right now...

And besides, I'm not sure if MP is supposed to be heavier resource-wise, but I've played through the campaign without problems.

Every other game out there plays fine, SP or MP, it works fine! I'm really thinking it's just BF3 being buggy... Even Bad Company 2 ran perfectly fine without stuttering.

I'm not even complaining about the FPS, just about the stuttering that happens to me once in a while. Sometimes it's more frequent, other times it's barely there.


----------



## Adam^

Actually saying that I've had some games tonight where I can't hit anyone, then I get 5 headshots in a row with perfect hit reg!

Noticed something weird, that the people who are jerking across my screen are the people with the lowest pings, even if I put my interpolation on 50% I still get some people who are jerking around.


----------



## Qu1ckset

where do you go to change your camo?


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whowhodilly*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0Ag42gMGK9WrwdHRfa0JhdW9TR1E0bjBueWVSQjc0V0E&f=true&noheader=true&gid=0
> (was created before patch though)


Here's the trusted source I use.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where do you go to change your camo?


Click APPEARANCE, next to LOADOUT.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Click APPEARANCE, next to LAYOUT.


ohhh i was looking how to do it from battle log


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Damn you update, why do you have to be 5 GB? I have a monthly internet cap


aei internet ... no download cap










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> where do you go to change your camo?


in appearance .. when you select the soldier loadout you'll see it


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

Finally had a chance to play in the OCN server! Definitely needs more people! But it was fun haha. Had a good spree going!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Is there anyone here who has 2GB of RAM and plays this game?
> I'm having a bit of stuttering online, and I've been thinking of upgrading to 4GB.
> I don't really want to though, since every other game runs fine and I don't want to waste money right now...
> And besides, I'm not sure if MP is supposed to be heavier resource-wise, but I've played through the campaign without problems.
> Every other game out there plays fine, SP or MP, it works fine! I'm really thinking it's just BF3 being buggy... Even Bad Company 2 ran perfectly fine without stuttering.
> I'm not even complaining about the FPS, just about the stuttering that happens to me once in a while. Sometimes it's more frequent, other times it's barely there.


get 8GB. BF3 uses up to 1.7 GB online and that's about 60-70% RAM usage on my 8GB with everything else.
besides DDR3 is really cheap.
and yes MP is much heavier resource-wise, especially hard on main system components like CPU and RAM.

remember, 2GB is the minimum requirements, so you are barely meeting it


----------



## Karlz3r

Just got a pretty epic score:

clickie


----------



## JCG

104 kills.









*insert motherofgod.jpg here*


----------



## Amhro

future balance changes
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624783579995/
seems good


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> future balance changes
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624783579995/
> seems good


Any chance of a quote? I can't get to Battlelog.


----------



## kcuestag

Code:



Code:


Slightly increased the AEK971 recoil.
Slightly reduced the recoil of the F2000 and restored it to the previous base accuracy.

So you're nerfing even more a weapon (AEK971) that has been ruined within the last patch, yet you overpower a weapon (F2000) that is already overpowered?

That's the way to go DICE, now everyone will be using F2000.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Any chance of a quote? I can't get to Battlelog.


Quote:


> So, Volume Two of the Future Balance Changes. We've recently updated with patches that have changed some balance items, and the community has responded with feedback. This list includes some direct responses to that feedback, as well as a very important issue close to several player's hearts: Aggressive Recon.
> 
> Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player is hit in the upper chest.
> 
> Why are we making this change?
> -Aggressive Recon was a popular (and controversial) play style in BFBC2, the fact that the playstyle is essentially not present in BF3 has been a disappointment to many players.
> -The balance issues of BC2 (Magnum ammo increasing the 1 hit kill range) is not present in BF3, the range is set and cannot be improved by players. Additionally the 1 hit kill is not guaranteed in BF3, the target is small and can be blocked by the player's arms.
> -Additionally, all kits have access to the Slug shotguns, the 870 pump with slugs is still far superior to a bolt action rifle at close range. It is faster, and it can hit anywhere in the torso to 1 hit kill, though it lacks the accuracy of the snipers at range.
> -Finally, Recon is under represented in the game, especially in CQB game modes, giving the Recon player a place in CQB is important to us as developers.
> 
> And yes, for those of you who follow me on Twitter, I changed my mind. I hope this change pleases the Recon players, and I believe it will not negatively impact the game for the rest of you.
> -Alan "Demize99" Kertz
> 
> It's important to note:
> • This list is provided as a way for the Community to give us feedback on potential Balance changes to the game.
> • This list is specifically focused on Balance changes. Feature requests and bug fixes are purposefully absent from this list.
> • There is no guarantee that any of these Balance changes will make it into a future update at all, nor is this list a guarantee that there will be future updates.
> 
> Slightly increased the AEK971 recoil.
> Slightly increased the ASVAL recoil.
> Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL.
> Slightly increased the recoil on the M249.
> Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle.
> Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
> Slightly reduced the recoil of the F2000 and restored it to the previous base accuracy.
> Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
> Increased the damage of the G3, M60, and M240 at close range.
> 
> Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
> Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
> The Radio Beacon, Mortar, Mav, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
> C4 will no longer be detonatable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
> The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
> Claymores now also persist through death, the player can have 2 claymores planted.
> 
> 9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
> Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds.
> Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
> Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
> All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
> Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range.
> 
> Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
> Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
> Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
> Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper aiming reticule.
> 
> The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
> The spread for buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
> 
> Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
> 
> Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
> Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4.
> 
> Tank rounds will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
> Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets.
> Significantly increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
> Javelin missiles fired without laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
> Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
> Increased the locking distance for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
> Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
> Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to other main battle tanks.
> AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
> Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets.
> Stinger and IGLA missiles now do 50% damage to Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
> Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons.
> Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
> Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
> Reduced the direct damage done by helicopter gunners vs armor.
> Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
> Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
> Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
> Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
> Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
> Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
> Adjusted the F35's Center of Mass and Lift Engine for more stable, level flight.
> Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other air craft.
> Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
> Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
> Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
> You can now spot with the EODbot.
> 
> Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> Slightly increased the speed at which a player can shoot again after sprinting.
> Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn.


i like 6 mines that stick around after death... but i also want 4 claymores!


----------



## theturbofd

screw everything else i just want C4 for recon







Oh and finally I can be aggressive recon now ;D


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
Click to expand...

Thanks









It's important to note that those are only suggested changes, it does say that they may never make it into any future updates.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys do you ever have this problem?

When i am in prone position and aiming down the sights (right mouse button), and if i want to move from this position away by running, i just cant run forward. I have to first lower my aim manually by again clicking the right mouse button and than run.

Its ver annoying because even if i am aiming down the sights in a prone position, if i decided to run, the game should automatically lower down the weapon and i should be able to run.

EDIT: Actually forget about running. I even cant stand up when I am in prone position and aiming down my sights. I need to lower my aim first and than get up. Very annoying.


----------



## faulkton

am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


Very true. Alone it sucks, get a squad of people in your TS/Vent and you wreck. I've won metro games in under 8 minutes with my guys.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


Yep, they need to put a few ladders and hatches in I think because there are only really 2 ways up and they are RPG/grenade spam fests. I think the live unthrown grenades helps a bit but really they just need some hatches to the ticket area down the back hallways or something.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys do you ever have this problem?
> When i am in prone position and aiming down the sights (right mouse button), and if i want to move from this position away by running, i just cant run forward. I have to first lower my aim manually by again clicking the right mouse button and than run.
> Its ver annoying because even if i am aiming down the sights in a prone position, if i decided to run, the game should automatically lower down the weapon and i should be able to run.
> EDIT: Actually forget about running. I even cant stand up when I am in prone position and aiming down my sights. I need to lower my aim first and than get up. Very annoying.


Solution: Use hold to aim. That's what I do.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Slightly increased the AEK971 recoil.
> Slightly reduced the recoil of the F2000 and restored it to the previous base accuracy.
> 
> So you're nerfing even more a weapon (AEK971) that has been ruined within the last patch, yet you overpower a weapon (F2000) that is already overpowered?
> That's the way to go DICE, now everyone will be using F2000.


Increase of recoil is just something to get used to.

How do you know F2000 is getting buffed? It says reduce recoil and reverting to previous base accuracy. I assume thats a nerf because there is no reason to buff it at all. Its the best rifle by far and if they made it more accurate it would be broken. It has to be a nerf to accuracy.

WHY DID THEY NERF MINES!!!!!!!! They are so easy to see as is especially with infrared vision?!?!?!!?!!? ***!?!?!?!??!?!? It takes so long to deploy mines and they reload last so it takes forever to mine anything. The whole point of mines is to slow people down, like snipers, and then they limit you to SIX MINES. SERIOUSLY................................................... Those bradleys are so OP already... I usually have like 24 mines down at all time because NO ONE USES MINES.... should be a max number per team or something....


----------



## fr0st.

Anyone up for some Co-Op? I've been looking to play all week but all of my friends have something stopping them from playing. I'm in Aus so someone close to that would be good.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Solution: Use hold to aim. That's what I do.


Oh how i hate hold to aim...

I never ever use it in any FPS.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


Go play it in a 24 man server. It's totally broken with 64 and I think with 48 players as well.

64 man gameplay is only for vehicles. If you want to play infantry, go play 32 man maps.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


Actually sometimes it is a lot of fun because there is so much action. Trying to get up around and flank the other team can be exciting. Especially if you have people that know what they are doing with smoke etc.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> am i the only one who hates operation metro? They should have named operation stairs... it always seems to end up with one team at the top of some stairs and the other at the bottom throwing grenades/RPG at one another. I just dont think it's very fun.. alone??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Very true. Alone it sucks, get a squad of people in your TS/Vent and you wreck. I've won metro games in under 8 minutes with my guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Go play it in a 24 man server. It's totally broken with 64 and I think with 48 players as well.
> 64 man gameplay is only for vehicles. If you want to play infantry, go play 32 man maps.


or you can try to play Metro with friendly fire ON


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Just got a pretty epic score:
> clickie


Hacks!!!!


----------



## crizthakidd

lol 64 man metro is home to hackers MAV users and RPG spammers.

it can be fun like others have said once in a while just doing it for the lols and to see if you can over take the stairs. i was once on a good team and we were down 200 tickets! so me as engeneer went with a support and reacon and we snuck way back to cafe, took that, and then the rest of the team was able to get ticket hall. it was great feeling because once the top team is winning they just know its an auto win. not this time!

what makes me so mad about this game is lack of voice chat haha really? can anyone who uses voice or likes party play please add me on battlelog - iseph


----------



## nvidiagamer

I just bought this game yesterday and I can safely say that I am horrible. But that's because I have no clue what's going on yet and am lost when it comes to the maps. I think I'm going to just stick to the noob servers for a bit. I would like to learn all of the maps and figure this out.

Anyone have any good pointers or a good starting place?


----------



## Thrasher1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Very true. Alone it sucks, get a squad of people in your TS/Vent and you wreck. I've won metro games in under 8 minutes with my guys.


Yup. You can tell the games that there's verbal, tactical coordination between teamates, because that's when one team or the other gets pinned in their own uncap! LOL

-T


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> I just bought this game yesterday and I can safely say that I am horrible. But that's because I have no clue what's going on yet and am lost when it comes to the maps. I think I'm going to just stick to the noob servers for a bit. I would like to learn all of the maps and figure this out.
> Anyone have any good pointers or a good starting place?


Play team deathmatch, you will get into more contact with people and get more skills plus i find its the quickest way to get unlocks for guns and rank up


----------



## djriful




----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> *Best Weapons*
> 
> Taken from data within BF3
> 
> P: = Power
> D: = Distance
> R: = Rate of Fire
> 
> *ASSAULT*
> 
> P: G3A3
> D: M16A3-4/KH2002
> R: AEK-971
> 
> *ENGINEER*
> 
> P: SCAR-H
> D: M4-A1
> R: M4-A1/A91
> 
> *SUPPORT*
> 
> P: PKP
> D: M27 IAR
> R: M249
> 
> *RECON*
> 
> P: M98B
> D: M98B
> R: SKS
> 
> *PDW*
> 
> P: UMP-45/PDW-R
> D: PDW-R
> R: MP7
> 
> *PISTOL*
> 
> P: .44
> D: 93R/M9
> R: G18/93R
> 
> *SHOTGUN*
> 
> P: 870MCS
> D: ANY
> R: USAS-12


The best weapon choices come to the person playstyle and mouse reaction. In Assault, my best gun is M416. It's all up to the feel of the gun and fire rates + reload time.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> The best weapon choices come to the person playstyle and mouse reaction. In Assault, my best gun is M416. It's all up to the feel of the gun and fire rates + reload time.


i hear what your sayin, i know the assault guns have more power, but i prefer the engineering class guns, but im tryna rank up so i need to do a bunch of unlocks for assault and then support


----------



## Kreeker

Of course my game crashes after farming some sniper at 550m (not impressive I know) who kept getting revived by his buddy....

How long do I have to wait to join another game for my points to sync up with battlelog ? OR are they lost forever?


----------



## TehStone

I am positively raping after this patch, especially with the assault/grenade launcher kit. My best recommendation for winning open field duels is stay away from the heavy barrel.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Play team deathmatch, you will get into more contact with people and get more skills plus i find its the quickest way to get unlocks for guns and rank up


Thanks for the help! I'll do that today!


----------



## crizthakidd

lol m320 users...

plz suck it xD


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> lol m320 users...
> plz suck it xD


but smoke + knife = bi-winning


----------



## TehStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> but smoke + knife = bi-winning









nice


----------



## BreakDown

Awsome


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


most have been chuck norris


----------



## Adam^

Still tying to find a good setting for the network smoothing slider. Setting it at 30% gives me far better hit reg on people running across the open, but close up usually both of us die. While setting it to 60% close up is perfect, which make less sense considering the buffer has just doubled!


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


That's awesome.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


*** did i just watch?


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


That was epic.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Still tying to find a good setting for the network smoothing slider. Setting it at 30% gives me far better hit reg on people running across the open, but close up usually both of us die. While setting it to 60% close up is perfect, which make less sense considering the buffer has just doubled!


Ive been getting the same! i die and so does my enemy! is it the network setting i guess?

Aslo been getting stuck after using chat. its annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


epic! reminds me of the one video from bf 1942 did the same thing! haha


----------



## [email protected]

That is quite amazing. I remember bailing out of the jet one time and rpg'd a tank or even c4 one in time before it spotted me. Especially those evil LAV tanks. Revenge is sweet!


----------



## Modus

Man none of these maps are optimized for 64 players..32 players to great but 64 is just a [email protected]#$.


----------



## iARDAs

Amazing

I was on my way to my first MVP

Hardcore CONQUEST

I had 4000+ points and the person closest to me had just 2000

And i got disconnected from the game.

Screw you EA.

For real.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> but smoke + knife = bi-winning


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


now that is winning

:O epic stunt for sure

can't imagine the other guys face after he got owned with style


----------



## SkillzKillz

I just caught Origin taking 1GB of RAM and lagging my whole PC to death.

What's up with that, OCN?


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there a guide out there explaining how the heck squads work in hard core mode? I'd say like 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and not-spawn-on-able. And this is on maps that don't even have vehicles. If there isn't a spawn beacon up, the ability to spawn on a squad member seems extremely flaky at best. I just don't get the rhyme or reason why my entire squad is grayed out so much of the time.


----------



## redalert

I will be happy with the extended mag for the AS Val 20 rounds just isnt enough, wonder if it will be 30 or 40 a clip. Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended. I hope there not talking about the one's on the tanks there awesome for taking out choppers.


----------



## Modus

Anyone with more than 4GB can tell me how much ram is in use for you guys? I'm getting 4GB of usage with 8GB total ram.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anyone with more than 4GB can tell me how much ram is in use for you guys? I'm getting 4GB of usage with 8GB total ram.


I have 6GB of ram and it's using 4GB total for me as well. What settings are you using? I have everything set to Ultra and I've turned motion blur off.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended. I hope there not talking about the one's on the tanks there awesome for taking out choppers.


The tank one is named Guided Shell, the Guided Rocket is what the APC's have as far as I understand. I agree with you, smacking attack heli's out of the sky with the guided shell is fantastic


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is there a guide out there explaining how the heck squads work in hard core mode? I'd say like 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and not-spawn-on-able. And this is on maps that don't even have vehicles. If there isn't a spawn beacon up, the ability to spawn on a squad member seems extremely flaky at best. I just don't get the rhyme or reason why my entire squad is grayed out so much of the time.


Which game mode is that?

In team death match servers i cant spawn on squad either.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is there a guide out there explaining how the heck squads work in hard core mode? I'd say like 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and not-spawn-on-able. And this is on maps that don't even have vehicles. If there isn't a spawn beacon up, the ability to spawn on a squad member seems extremely flaky at best. I just don't get the rhyme or reason why my entire squad is grayed out so much of the time.


You can only spawn on your squad leader in HC mode.


----------



## Fr0sty

best round so far

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9304977/1/338586921/

15 kills 2 deaths :O


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> best round so far
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/9304977/1/338586921/
> 15 kills 2 deaths :O


haha, two of my good friends from rivaL were in there, lol.

Should drop more ammo! Noticed most of your points were from kills only


----------



## Modus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> I have 6GB of ram and it's using 4GB total for me as well. What settings are you using? I have everything set to Ultra and I've turned motion blur off.


Running it on Medium/SSAO/ no AA at 1080P. got Motion blur on.


----------



## Spct

I was running system monitor and my ram usage was above the center point, I have 8GB of ram. Indicates to me better the 60% usage.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> but smoke + knife = bi-winning
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now that is winning
> 
> :O epic stunt for sure
> 
> can't imagine the other guys face after he got owned with style
Click to expand...

That definitely is epic, and the other pilot was probably just like :O
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Anyone with more than 4GB can tell me how much ram is in use for you guys? I'm getting 4GB of usage with 8GB total ram.


6gb ram, running mostly all low settings maybe a small bit of AA it takes around 1.2-1.4g of ram I think.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> You can only spawn on your squad leader in HC mode.


That is what I thought, yet easily 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and I cannot spawn on anyone. I just don't get it.

On another note:
I was just looking over the back to Karkand weapons. Multiple new weapons for the Assault, Support and Recon classes. Engineers get nothing. How lame is DICE going to get?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is what I thought, yet easily 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and I cannot spawn on anyone. I just don't get it.
> On another note:
> I was just looking over the back to Karkand weapons. Multiple new weapons for the Assault, Support and Recon classes. Engineers get nothing. How lame is DICE going to get?


Huh? Where did you hear that?

QBZ-95B/Type 97 is a engineer upgrade as well as the HK53. So that's two engineer upgrades.


----------



## Stash9876

I just noticed battlelog shows a jet perk called "below radar", yet in game it doesn't show up when I'm customizing the air vehicle perks (I have all unlocked). Is it something that doesn't need to be selected and is just always on automatically or is it some kind of bug?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> haha, two of my good friends from rivaL were in there, lol.
> Should drop more ammo! Noticed most of your points were from kills only


i did focus too much on clearing the locker room hallway to create a breach through their defense and it did work

but yes i'll try to drop more ammo


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> I just noticed battlelog shows a jet perk called "below radar", yet in game it doesn't show up when I'm customizing the air vehicle perks (I have all unlocked). Is it something that doesn't need to be selected and is just always on automatically or is it some kind of bug?


its always on =) fly low and have fun xD


----------



## friend'scatdied

Is it worth leveling the USAS-12 anymore or does it suck with all combinations now?

I unlocked the M39 EMR and it makes Recon worth using. I'm hesitant to try the SKS now that I've maxed out the M39 EMR, but I'd probably do better with it (find myself in CQB situations more often than not).


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Is it worth leveling the USAS-12 anymore or does it suck with all combinations now?
> I unlocked the M39 EMR and it makes Recon worth using. I'm hesitant to try the SKS now that I've maxed out the M39 EMR, but I'd probably do better with it (find myself in CQB situations more often than not).


USAS is awesome. Even better with the frag rounds. Its the mass firerate that really makes the gun worth it. I cant seem to get the feel for the sks besides its firerate. M39 is my fav recon gun atm.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Is it worth leveling the USAS-12 anymore or does it suck with all combinations now?
> I unlocked the M39 EMR and it makes Recon worth using. I'm hesitant to try the SKS now that I've maxed out the M39 EMR, but I'd probably do better with it (find myself in CQB situations more often than not).


SKS is excellent, I don't put a scope on any of my Recon exclusive guns though besides the M98B and SV98. Everything else I use the iron sights because they're semi auto and just easier to run and gun with them. :3


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Huh? Where did you hear that?
> QBZ-95B/Type 97 is a engineer upgrade as well as the HK53. So that's two engineer upgrades.


Never mind, there are a bunch of web sites out there with erroneous information. On another note, those engineer weapons look less than stellar and have low RPM.


----------



## Adam^

I'm still chopping and changing between the silencer and laser, silencer is class as enemies have no idea where you are but there are times at range where the slower rounds have miss because of it! The recoil and spread reduction is pretty nifty especially on the M16, however up close laser is useful as you can just hip fire and not waste time pulling up the sights.

Also is there any difference between the zoom in time of the Reflex/Red Dot Scope compared to the holographic?


----------



## TurboPanda

can anyone tell me since this most recent update when i tab in game to see what my k/d and all i cannot see my ping. It shows everyone elses but there is just a line - there where mine would be any idea how to enable it .?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I'm still chopping and changing between the silencer and laser, silencer is class as enemies have no idea where you are but there are times at range where the slower rounds have miss because of it! The recoil and spread reduction is pretty nifty especially on the M16, however up close laser is useful as you can just hip fire and not waste time pulling up the sights.
> Also is there any difference between the zoom in time of the Reflex/Red Dot Scope compared to the holographic?


Nope, if the attachment doesn't have a zoom (besides IRNV) the zoom in time are all the exact same. Honestly the silencer is useless due to the interpolation in this game. I run a pretty simple setup, and a setup I use universally on all my guns besides the SV98 and M98B. Iron Sights (Better FOV), Foregrip (makes every gun practically no recoil IMO), Heavy Barrel.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TurboPanda*
> 
> can anyone tell me since this most recent update when i tab in game to see what my k/d and all i cannot see my ping. It shows everyone elses but there is just a line - there where mine would be any idea how to enable it .?


Same for everyone, my guess is that the pings on the scoreboard aren't peoples pings to the server but the ping of that player to you, hence you have no ping.

If you want to see your ping though, press CTRL + ALT + S all at once, the IGO time is your ping!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope, if the attachment doesn't have a zoom (besides IRNV) the zoom in time are all the exact same. Honestly the silencer is useless due to the interpolation in this game. I run a pretty simple setup, and a setup I use universally on all my guns besides the SV98 and M98B. Iron Sights (Better FOV), Foregrip (makes every gun practically no recoil IMO), Heavy Barrel.


See I have no problem hitting people with the silencer on, and I hate heavy barrel the shots got all over the place with that! The holographic sights are 1.5 zoom so they might be a tiny bit slower than the standard Red Dot. I prefer the optics to Iron sights, as the FOV is still the same with RDS and only slightly less with the Holographic!


----------



## TurboPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Same for everyone, my guess is that the pings on the scoreboard aren't peoples pings to the server but the ping of that player to you, hence you have no ping.
> If you want to see your ping though, press CTRL + ALT + S all at once, the IGO time is your ping!


ty for the clarification did not know everyone else had a line by their name for ping


----------



## naizarak

not sure if posted, but DICE is already collecting feedback for the next patch:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624783579995/

also my game uses 2gb of ram at 1440*900 medium settings ssao x2msaa


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Same for everyone, my guess is that the pings on the scoreboard aren't peoples pings to the server but the ping of that player to you, hence you have no ping.
> If you want to see your ping though, press CTRL + ALT + S all at once, the IGO time is your ping!
> See I have no problem hitting people with the silencer on, and I hate heavy barrel the shots got all over the place with that! The *holographic sights are 1.5 zoom* so they might be a tiny bit slower than the standard Red Dot. I prefer the optics to Iron sights, as the FOV is still the same with RDS and only slightly less with the Holographic!


Lame!!! It should stay as 1.0. That's one thing I never understood, iron sights, rds, and holo all have 1.5x in the game. Why not 1.0?


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Lame!!! It should stay as 1.0. That's one thing I never understood, iron sights, rds, and holo all have 1.5x in the game. Why not 1.0?


Irons and Red dot are 1.0x Holographic is 1.5x. Guessing its just for something different, as holographic is labelled as close to medium range with Red dot just close range.


----------



## SkillzKillz

So apparently there's a new hack out that kills the other team instantly, like as soon as you spawn. He hops between teams and literally kills everyone on the map. This man deserves a cookie.

He went 75-0 within 3 minutes of the match starting.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llllZ3r0III/stats/374810489/


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Same for everyone, my guess is that the pings on the scoreboard aren't peoples pings to the server but the ping of that player to you, hence you have no ping.


I'm not convinced, I have people as low as 15 and 20, even servers don't ping that low let alone me to server to another player. Maybe some sort of "adjusted" figure but I doubt its ping to a player in milli-seconds.


----------



## calavera

Not sure if this is the right thread but I'm looking for a west coast (preferably California) clan to play with ventrilo. I'm sick of rambo COD rushing kids.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Started using the SKS and it turns out I found my Recon weapon. I roll with the ACOG (US version because I like the red ^), Foregrip and Laser Sight (turned on only at corners/CQB). I find the suppressor makes it too weak at range.

It's almost like a hack compared to the other Recon rifles. 182 kills in less than a night, over 33% of them headshots. It's a killing machine -- I can see this overtaking the M416 as my highest-kill non-PDW.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> So apparently there's a new hack out that kills the other team instantly, like as soon as you spawn. He hops between teams and literally kills everyone on the map. This man deserves a cookie.
> He went 75-0 within 3 minutes of the match starting.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llllZ3r0III/stats/374810489/


I was on a server when that guy got on, before the round even started people were dying.


----------



## Shodhanth

Tank loadout:
Tehran Highway:
Guided shell, Reactive armor, Thermal vision.
Everywhere else:
LMG/HMG, Reactive armor, Zoom Optics/Thermal vision.


----------



## l4n b0y

Anyone else having log in problems?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*
> 
> Anyone else having log in problems?


"=?not_allowed" problems?

j/k


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Awsome


cool
what's up with the text colors though? they are way different in my game..
these are darker and more noticeable


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> cool
> what's up with the text colors though? they are way different in my game..
> these are darker and more noticeable


colour blind mode


----------



## ltg2227

what exactly does people mean when they are talking about ping in this game? I got an idea of what it is but how do i know what number is a good ping?


----------



## Herophobic

^anything below 100 is fine for casual gameplay

lol I thought I had an hour of gameplay left for the campaign, it turned out to be 10 minutes of killing a dozen enemies and clicking space/e/mouse button on cut scenes


----------



## ChosenLord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> cool
> what's up with the text colors though? they are way different in my game..
> these are darker and more noticeable


MAN iwas JUST ABOUT to post this myself!!

Anyway here is the better Quality longer version of it! - *The best bit starts at 3.23*


----------



## Lune

I need your support with this:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489509025465/

http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/ideal_loading_screen_fan_made


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Same for everyone, my guess is that the pings on the scoreboard aren't peoples pings to the server but the ping of that player to you, hence you have no ping.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not convinced, I have people as low as 15 and 20, even servers don't ping that low let alone me to server to another player. Maybe some sort of "adjusted" figure but I doubt its ping to a player in milli-seconds.
Click to expand...

It could be a one way travel to the player? I'm not really sure what it is, some players seem to have numbers that would be real pings, with some others having stupidily low pings that make no sense!

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## sprower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is what I thought, yet easily 80% of the time all three of my squad mates are grayed out and I cannot spawn on anyone. I just don't get it.


I'm fairly certain I once read that if your squadmates are to far away from an objective they'll be grayed out.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sprower*
> 
> I'm fairly certain I once read that if your squadmates are to far away from an objective they'll be grayed out.


Iirc, this only applies when defending in rush.


----------



## crizthakidd

for me bf3 can be summed up by the phrase

" JESUS CHRIST! GERNADEEEEE!"
makes me ***** every time


----------



## friend'scatdied

Finally turned into a bird today after a little over 84 hours. Sure I'm a little slow, but Recon was just really frustrating before the SKS.


----------



## digitally

is it true bf3 "boost" overclocked graphic cards, causing them to be unstable? had couple of crashes recently, bsod, black/blue/green/yellow screen


----------



## FlawleZ

Anyone notice a slight decrease in performance after the patch? My 4890 was holding really well with a mix of ultra and highs and now I find my fps dropping into the 20's on the big maps with lots of action.


----------



## garadex

Don't know if anyone has seen this yet...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has seen this yet...


Yes, awesome. Posted: http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/30770#post_15901466


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Anyone notice a slight decrease in performance after the patch? My 4890 was holding really well with a mix of ultra and highs and now I find my fps dropping into the 20's on the big maps with lots of action.


Some servers with a 25 ping I can't even play with low settings and some servers with 110 ping I can play with all Ultra with no AA or MSAA. Not sure what the problem is. It's mixed like that all the time and I have to adjust accordingly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has seen this yet...


That my friend was epic awesomeness


----------



## mountains

Is it just me or is it really hard to win as Attackers on Caspian Burder Rush? The first set of MCOMs is just ridiculous.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Yeah I'm using it and honestly I haven't seen much difference but then it's not like I'm analyzing the graphics while playing lol.


Yeah went ahead and just tried it myself... can't see any change other than the maps got darker.

Can't get into Origin right now for some reason. Keeps saying my ID or e-mail is wrong?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mountains*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really hard to win as Attackers on Caspian Burder Rush? The first set of MCOMs is just ridiculous.


Glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks the same. Also, probably to make up for it, the final set of MCOMS are dead easy.


----------



## CallsignVega

Is it just me or is an already crappy netcode even worse after last patch? No matter where I put the slider with a very low ping everything is rubberbanding, jerky, just plain laggy crap.


----------



## aFreak

Is it just me or can you not see your own ping?


----------



## Shodhanth

Quote:


> Is it just me or is it really hard to win as Attackers on Caspian Burder Rush? The first set of MCOMs is just ridiculous.


Flanking far far right seems about the only option to getting B.
A well co-ordinated push through there will get you B and subsequently A.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aFreak*
> 
> Is it just me or can you not see your own ping?


I cannot see my own ping.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is it just me or is an already crappy netcode even worse after last patch? No matter where I put the slider with a very low ping everything is rubberbanding, jerky, just plain laggy crap.


Go to 24 player server and see it work smoothly. The game is made to work on consoles. Seems like every patch makes 64p laggy.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Is it me or are we starting a "is it me" thread xD

Netcode seem to help me with the lag. I haven't seen any rubber banding or lag since new patch. Make sure your only in your region. They added soo many new options for region now. For everything in fact.
Could also just be a crappy server?!?!









Upgrade to Fios maybe of you haven't already?








FIOS FTW =D


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Is it me or are we starting a "is it me" thread xD
> Netcode seem to help me with the lag. I haven't seen any rubber banding or lag since new patch. Make sure your only in your region. They added soo many new options for region now. For everything in fact.
> Could also just be a crappy server?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrade to Fios maybe of you haven't already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIOS FTW =D


If you haven't seen his previous posts, he is on FIOS. But having a 200mb line doesn't have any effect on lag. What matters is the latency. The game uses less than 10KB/s on your end.


----------



## Clawbog

The RPK-74 is ridiculously good. Can't wait to unlock it for both teams. Started using it today and got 127 kills within 2 rounds on Metro and Caspian, not too many deaths. lol.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is it really hard to win as Attackers on Caspian Burder Rush? The first set of MCOMs is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Flanking far far right seems about the only option to getting B.
> A well co-ordinated push through there will get you B and subsequently A.
Click to expand...

Or just get smart with the chopper... even with half a team of campers you usually have no trouble getting them if you have an engi constantly repairing, everybody tries to take you down and forgets about the MCOMs


----------



## Cygnus X-1

I have a 15% code for origin that I'm not going to use before it runs out. Send me a P.M if anyone want it.


----------



## decimator

Just wondering, has the latest patch lowered the framerate for you guys? I'm running dual Sapphire Toxic 6950's in Crossfire and I never noticed my framerate dipping into the low 40's like it did today on Caspian Border (this was through a sniper scope viewing terrain about 300 to 400 meters away). I have everything on Ultra and I'm running Catalyst 11.11 drivers with CAP2. The settings for my GPU's are bone-stock.

Then again, I didn't play sniper very often before the patch came out, so maybe I just didn't notice before...


----------



## Shodhanth

@jackeyjoe: Trouble is Indian servers/players are a closely knit group and they almost always are on TS/Mumble when they play even while scrimming. So they delegate and then stuff gets real. >.<
But best way to distract people is with the jet, more than once I find myself using Caps lock to tell my team to take down the jet. Disabling tanks is really the way to go forward. >








@clawbog: RPK-74=Foregrip+PKA-S HOLO+Heavy Barrel/Silencer=Pwnage!








I have stayed off support for long enough! TIme to brush off those ammo boxes and start again.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Just wondering, has the latest patch lowered the framerate for you guys? I'm running dual Sapphire Toxic 6950's in Crossfire and I never noticed my framerate dipping into the low 40's like it did today on Caspian Border (this was through a sniper scope viewing terrain about 300 to 400 meters away). I have everything on Ultra and I'm running Catalyst 11.11 drivers with CAP2. The settings for my GPU's are bone-stock.
> Then again, I didn't play sniper very often before the patch came out, so maybe I just didn't notice before...


you should turn off deferred antialiasing. that thing is a performance killer.


----------



## Romanrp

Is there any advantage to using an assault rifle instead of an LMG in this game?


----------



## Shodhanth

Accuracy
Bullet spread is more controlled
Moar points in the Assault class.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> Is there any advantage to using an assault rifle instead of an LMG in this game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Accuracy
> Bullet spread is more controlled
> Moar points in the Assault class.


Also assault rifles offer _much_ faster reload times and multiple fire modes (assault rifles do single-shot, burst and full-auto for extreme versatility).

I prefer assault rifles followed by a close tie between the PDW-R and some of the engineer SMGs (e.g. G36C). After that it's the SKS or M39 EMR, then LMGs dead last with shotguns. I just don't think they're that great.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> you should turn off deferred antialiasing. that thing is a performance killer.


I had 4x Deferred MSAA enabled,

I averaged between 37-55fps with everything at ultra, 1080p, vsync on, gpu usage never went below 99% for any reason whatsoever.

With 4x Deferred MSAA disabled I'm at an almost constant 55+, I had a few occurrences of dips down to 45 for a split second.

Vram usage dropped from a max of 1260 to 1010mb.

It's clearly worth playing with it off, but it does look gorgeous with it enabled.

I'll enable it again once I get my second 570.

*Edit* - with 4x Deferred MSAA disabled my GPU usage fluctuates between 60-98 %.


----------



## xartion

Hopefully B2K breathes some new life into this game for me, because as it stands now BF3 is insanely boring with these crappy maps


----------



## forgtn

Bro, Caspian is elite. Please don't tell me you don't have fun on that map =/


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I had 4x Deferred MSAA enabled,
> I averaged between 37-55fps with everything at ultra, 1080p, vsync on, gpu usage never went below 99% for any reason whatsoever.
> With 4x Deferred MSAA disabled I'm at an almost constant 55+, I had a few occurrences of dips down to 45 for a split second.
> Vram usage dropped from a max of 1260 to 1010mb.
> It's clearly worth playing with it off, but it does look gorgeous with it enabled.
> I'll enable it again once I get my second 570.
> *Edit* - with 4x Deferred MSAA disabled my GPU usage fluctuates between 60-98 %.


Try Medium AA PostProcess instead with Deferred MSAA off. I personally think the IQ is better than any MSAA, and it's also less taxing. It's also not blurry like High PostProcess AA is.

MSAA fails in this game because it doesn't fix aliasing on objects in front of light sources. Trees and such against the sky look like garbage even with 4x MSAA.


----------



## Lune

Help me out with your vote guys







http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/ideal_loading_screen_fan_made


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try Medium AA PostProcess instead with Deferred MSAA off. I personally think the IQ is better than any MSAA, and it's also less taxing. It's also not blurry like High PostProcess AA is.
> MSAA fails in this game because it doesn't fix aliasing on objects in front of light sources. Trees and such against the sky look like garbage even with 4x MSAA.


huh so you're saying Medium post AA is better than high? :\
I play with everything on High, HBAO, and medium texture.


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn*
> 
> Bro, Caspian is elite. Please don't tell me you don't have fun on that map =/


that's actually one of the few maps i play these days


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try Medium AA PostProcess instead with Deferred MSAA off. I personally think the IQ is better than any MSAA, and it's also less taxing. It's also not blurry like High PostProcess AA is.
> MSAA fails in this game because it doesn't fix aliasing on objects in front of light sources. Trees and such against the sky look like garbage even with 4x MSAA.


Will do that in a few minutes, I'm prepping a video I just made while on top of the Caspian Border tower before and as it falls.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> huh so you're saying Medium post AA is better than high? :\
> I play with everything on High, HBAO, and medium texture.


Yes.

High Post AA is very blurry. Medium is a balance between soft edges and image sharpness that's just perfect IMO.


----------



## Amhro

my short random clip


----------



## Kreeker

^ lol.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just made this.


----------



## thrgk

how ya take that tower down?


----------



## acupholdr68

i've been trying to find a balanced game for four hours now. every game i get into is such an asswhooping the enemy team is shooting into the other's base. i'm so sick of this they really need to balance by kdr or something this is getting obnoxious


----------



## thrgk

how did u take that tower? i tried c4, and shooting the cables, no luck tho.


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how did u take that tower? i tried c4, and shooting the cables, no luck tho.


It happens automatically near the end of the game.


----------



## DrFPS

Its an animated fall if the winning team has at least 20 tickets ahead w/20 tickets left in the game.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

lol, it falls down when there are 20 tickets left on either side at the end of the map. edit: doh, 2 other people already answered.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Did they increase the recoil in the UMP-45? I used to be able to use it with like 19% accuracy...now I can't hit worth crap...

I'm finding it interesting that people become invincible when your:
1. Finishing climbing a ladder, when u get to the top of it, and
2. When you jump over a fence or wall, and the animation effect is in operation...

I've been unable to kill ppl when they're doing this. I've put a good 30+ rounds in ppl and they don't die... and no...im not a noob that can't aim..lolz


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forgtn*
> 
> Bro, Caspian is elite. Please don't tell me you don't have fun on that map =/


It's the only map I've been playing for the past 2 weeks or so lol
I got used to it way too much... a friend joined me and he saw me running like crazy and says "omg you know every single bit of this map?"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Did they increase the recoil in the UMP-45? I used to be able to use it with like 19% accuracy...now I can't hit worth crap...
> I'm finding it interesting that people become invincible when your:
> 1. Finishing climbing a ladder, when u get to the top of it, and
> 2. When you jump over a fence or wall, and the animation effect is in operation...
> I've been unable to kill ppl when they're doing this. I've put a good 30+ rounds in ppl and they don't die... and no...im not a noob that can't aim..lolz


Unless you're firing directly at him (facing face to face) you won't be able to. Something is wrong with the hitbox and the animation not matching up correctly.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> my short random clip


Ahahah, not bad.










Best landing.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Go to 24 player server and see it work smoothly. The game is made to work on consoles. Seems like every patch makes 64p laggy.


I think your right. I only play 64 player servers as there are more people to kill and I like mass chaos! I guess I will have to deal with the high lag.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Did they increase the recoil in the UMP-45? I used to be able to use it with like 19% accuracy...now I can't hit worth crap...
> I'm finding it interesting that people become invincible when your:
> 1. Finishing climbing a ladder, when u get to the top of it, and
> 2. When you jump over a fence or wall, and the animation effect is in operation...
> I've been unable to kill ppl when they're doing this. I've put a good 30+ rounds in ppl and they don't die... and no...im not a noob that can't aim..lolz


3. When the Support class is operating their mortar.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

*"remember where we parked"*


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 3. When the Support class is operating their mortar.


As i understand it, you can knife the mortar guys only if you get at the right angle for it...theres a Battlefield Mythbusters series that includes that.
Probably already been posted at least once......but it's a busy thread....


----------



## naizarak

anybody's performance dropped with the latest patch? I used to get a solid 50-60FPS on 64player caspian, 6970 usage at 70%, phenom @ 85. i'm now running a 5970 and gpu usage is at 40%, cpu at 95%. ram went up by 10%, too. FPS dropped to 30-40. this game's really pissing me off...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> anybody's performance dropped with the latest patch? I used to get a solid 50-60FPS on 64player caspian, 6970 usage at 70%, phenom @ 85. i'm now running a 5970 and gpu usage is at 40%, cpu at 95%. ram went up by 10%, too. FPS dropped to 30-40. this game's really pissing me off...


Getting the exact same performance, but I can never load the next map once the server changes maps. Just sits on a black screen saying Loading. It's rather annoying as I am now forced to quit the game and join back into the server.


----------



## mav2000

SO I am running as an engineer from the day I started playing. My favorite guns used to be the A-91, but I seem to find the M4a1 a whole lot better, so I keep switching between the M4A1 and the G36C depending on which side I am on.

I have now unlocked the PDW-R...any feedback on this gun? It seems to be a short distance gun and I rpefer the M4A1 simply because it seems to be a bit mroe accurate than the A91 and G36C at slightly longer distances..


----------



## L D4WG

Haven't played for a while now, is there still issues connecting? All my mate and I got last time was failed to connect, booted by punk buster etc, every single server we tried connecting too.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Haven't played for a while now, is there still issues connecting? All my mate and I got last time was failed to connect, booted by punk buster etc, every single server we tried connecting too.


Never once had this issue, but I've heard many others who seem to. What were the errors you were encountering?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> Haven't played for a while now, is there still issues connecting? All my mate and I got last time was failed to connect, booted by punk buster etc, every single server we tried connecting too.


Punkbuster may not have installed properly with Origin. I had that problem.


----------



## Pseudonymous

BC2 was an Epic game! I'm really not caring for game play in bf3 as compared to bc2 plus the maps suck. I love the graphics!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> anybody's performance dropped with the latest patch? I used to get a solid 50-60FPS on 64player caspian, 6970 usage at 70%, phenom @ 85. i'm now running a 5970 and gpu usage is at 40%, cpu at 95%. ram went up by 10%, too. FPS dropped to 30-40. this game's really pissing me off...


What's your CPU and what is it clocked at?

Sounds like a bottleneck to me..

95% CPU usage ain't normal.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's your CPU and what is it clocked at?
> Sounds like a bottleneck to me..
> 95% CPU usage ain't normal.


it is normal!! i have 90-100% cpu usage and 60% gpu usage while playing








cpu bottleneck much :/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> it is normal!! i have 90-100% cpu usage and 60% gpu usage while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu bottleneck much :/


Yeah, upgrading to an i5 2500k would probably double your performance.









I had a friend upgrading from an Athlon II (Dual core) to an i5 2500k, and even with his old 9800GTX+, he doubled his framerate.









Not much left until Back to Karkand guys, we plan on setting Back to Karkand ONLY on our server for a couple of days.


----------



## Frazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, upgrading to an i5 2500k would probably double your performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend upgrading from an Athlon II (Dual core) to an i5 2500k, and even with his old 9800GTX+, he doubled his framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much left until Back to Karkand guys, we plan on setting Back to Karkand ONLY on our server for a couple of days.


Do you have any idea what time in which time zone?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> Do you have any idea what time in which time zone?


To be honest, I have no idea, I even twitted zh1nt0 and asked him, but no response.

My guess is it would unlock after some maintenance which they would be doing in the morning (Central Europe Time).


----------



## Ratjack

anyone else notice the hud jitters when strafing since the patch? drives me nuts.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not much left until Back to Karkand guys, we plan on setting Back to Karkand ONLY on our server for a couple of days.


can't wait


----------



## hajabooja

While my FPS don't seem to be much lower, my second GPU usage is around 93-94% now. Where as before, both of them were at 98-99%. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Boomstick68

I just bought BF3 and downloaded through Origin and my suspicions are correct. It will NOT play. I try to join a server or even start the campaign and I get "This program has stopped working and needs to close."







What's the fix? Sorry, it's prob been discussed perhaps but I"m not reading through 3k pages of posts.


----------



## PARTON

update punkbuster?


----------



## Jarobata

Is there going to be another update tomorrow or was all the karkand stuff in the huge update last week?


----------



## Addictedtokaos

it was all in last weeks update.


----------



## Slayem

Cannot wait...KARKANNDD!!


----------



## Adam^

Recently started using the KOBRA sight over the US holographic, its amazing.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Recently started using the KOBRA sight over the US holographic, its amazing.


I agree, I find you have a much better FOV as there is less "in the way". 870CMS + Slugs + Laser + KOBRA =


----------



## Shodhanth

I just played BC2 because apparently my net connection is being silly and giving me 400+ pings.
And I just was stunned at how much they differ in, I felt like a super soldier.
Jumped out of a chopper, landed did a no-scope, took out another with my pistol.
My score and K/D were pretty bad but it was an awesome reminder of why I still think BC2 is a better game.
I'm sure BF3 during its mid-life is going to be awesome.


----------



## Tiger S.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I just bought BF3 and downloaded through Origin and my suspicions are correct. It will NOT play. I try to join a server or even start the campaign and I get "This program has stopped working and needs to close."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the fix? Sorry, it's prob been discussed perhaps but I"m not reading through 3k pages of posts.


First off, join from battlelog. I normally have origin running in my taskbar before joining. Make sure to manually install PB! I ended up having to reinstall windows7, but after the first kill I completely forgot about it.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> anyone else notice the hud jitters when strafing since the patch? drives me nuts.


Yupp saw it lastnight but i quit the server and moved on to a different one. Seemed to go away. lol


----------



## Ironcobra

I have never seen a better kill in any game ive ever played!!!


----------



## FTWnt

Is there any voice chat being added to the game? I love painting things but people don't like the use their Javelins unless they are told


----------



## Boomstick68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> First off, join from battlelog. I normally have origin running in my taskbar before joining. Make sure to manually install PB! I ended up having to reinstall windows7, but after the first kill I completely forgot about it.


Trying one fix that requires me to remove either a character or the letters TM from my C:/ Origins Games folder containing BF3. Oh but wait. That folder is empty. I give up. Love pissing money away. I've tried everything, reinstalls drivers blah blah blah.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FTWnt*
> 
> Is there any voice chat being added to the game? I love painting things but people don't like the use their Javelins unless they are told


That goes both ways. Most people don't paint so there isn't any point in using the javelins. Even if voice was properly implemented, you would still only be in contact with your squad. And if it's a random squad, good luck getting them to co-operate.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ironcobra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a better kill in any game ive ever played!!!


lol this video has been posted about 4x over in this thread. Amazing though.

KARKAND TOMORROW!


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Just wondering, has the latest patch lowered the framerate for you guys? I'm running dual Sapphire Toxic 6950's in Crossfire and I never noticed my framerate dipping into the low 40's like it did today on Caspian Border (this was through a sniper scope viewing terrain about 300 to 400 meters away). I have everything on Ultra and I'm running Catalyst 11.11 drivers with CAP2. The settings for my GPU's are bone-stock.
> Then again, I didn't play sniper very often before the patch came out, so maybe I just didn't notice before...


Yes, I posted just the page before you about my performance dropping too.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Yes, I posted just the page before you about my performance dropping too.


Ive seen a gain on my side =D stable better Frames.


----------



## Drobomb

I'm having a problem with the game at the end of rounds. It shows the score and the count down begins, but when it tries to start the next round or map it gets stuck at a black screen with the word "Loading" at the lower right. The game won't progress further than that and I have to alt tab out and close it. I'm not getting the points for the round either. Pretty annoying. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, upgrading to an i5 2500k would probably double your performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend upgrading from an Athlon II (Dual core) to an i5 2500k, and even with his old 9800GTX+, he doubled his framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much left until Back to Karkand guys, we plan on setting Back to Karkand ONLY on our server for a couple of days.


i upgraded from 4850 to 6870 few weeks ago, from low details, 30 fps to high details, 80 fps, no AA though

btw
http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i upgraded from 4850 to 6870 few weeks ago, from low details, 30 fps to high details, 80 fps, no AA though
> btw
> http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule


Is 8 gmt midnight pst?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Is 8 gmt midnight pst?


yeah, pst is gmt-8









edit: hahahah


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Karkand Release
> 
> 15th December
> 
> PC code in a box


They are kidding right?


----------



## hajabooja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yeah, pst is gmt-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: hahahah


Hahaha! I love it!


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Karkand Release
> 15th December
> PC code in a box
> 
> 
> 
> They are kidding right?
Click to expand...

What does that even mean?


----------



## Qu1ckset

whens the map pack released?


----------



## Psycho666

does anyone know any fix for Quad-Sli?
when i use quad-sli it won't start the game at all.
it only works with single-gpu...so i'm missing 75% of the total gpu power!
and that sucks


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Ive seen a gain on my side =D stable better Frames.


Same here. Since the last patch it has been running great for me. No crashes or anything. After the patch, I really could not believe how smooth the game felt to play. I don't think I have ever played a game that felt so smooth. A few of my friends have also said the same.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What's your CPU and what is it clocked at?
> Sounds like a bottleneck to me..
> 95% CPU usage ain't normal.


it's definitely a bottleneck but it wasn't this bad before the patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> it is normal!! i have 90-100% cpu usage and 60% gpu usage while playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cpu bottleneck much :/


lol we're having the same exact problem here. think it might be because of ddr2 ram? i wouldn't be surprised if my 800mhz kit isn't adequate for bf3 either
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, upgrading to an i5 2500k would probably double your performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a friend upgrading from an Athlon II (Dual core) to an i5 2500k, and even with his old 9800GTX+, he doubled his framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much left until Back to Karkand guys, we plan on setting Back to Karkand ONLY on our server for a couple of days.


looking to get a 2500k over the holidays, finally ditch AMD once and for all. but to be fair, bf3 is the only game really pushing my CPU. and they didn't even talk about it pre-release. all the focus went into graphics cards with no-one talking about processors. if you want a steady 60FPS on large maps, a 2500k is a requirement. it didn't help to have every benchmark test conducted on single player, which isn't CPU-dependent at all. you'd get equal framerates with a dual-core CPU lol.

HardOCP finally published a multiplayer benchmark recently, but they didn't cover CPU performance either. so much fail on the internet sometimes....


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> What does that even mean?


When people who purchased physical copies will get a code for Karkand I guess?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> HardOCP finally published a multiplayer benchmark recently, but they didn't cover CPU performance either. so much fail on the internet sometimes....


Mind linking it to me?


----------



## 8564dan

After playing the new maps on PS3, i still dont enjoy this game any where near as much as the past Battlefields. They have implemented a conquest Asult thing which is CRAP IMO. If you are on a rubbish team, it just turns into a base raping frenzy. Hope you guys enjoy it more than i however im just not feeling it atm. Some of the players......jeez.....they just dont know hoe to play Battlefied.


----------



## aFreak

What is the recommended settings for a 5850? Before the patch my FPS was good. Now it just seems all over the place.


----------



## Fr0sty

lolwut? pc code in a box? does this mean that those who ordered physical copy have to wait?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Mind linking it to me?


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/22/battlefield_3_multiplayer_performance_iq_review/


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> it's definitely a bottleneck but it wasn't this bad before the patch.
> lol we're having the same exact problem here. think it might be because of ddr2 ram? i wouldn't be surprised if my 800mhz kit isn't adequate for bf3 either
> looking to get a 2500k over the holidays, finally ditch AMD once and for all. but to be fair, bf3 is the only game really pushing my CPU. and they didn't even talk about it pre-release. all the focus went into graphics cards with no-one talking about processors. if you want a steady 60FPS on large maps, a 2500k is a requirement. it didn't help to have every benchmark test conducted on single player, which isn't CPU-dependent at all. you'd get equal framerates with a dual-core CPU lol.
> HardOCP finally published a multiplayer benchmark recently, but they didn't cover CPU performance either. so much fail on the internet sometimes....


you are wrong. 2500k is NOT a requirement for 60FPS in mulitplayer. I built my friend a computer with my old Althlon II X4 640 and a Radeon 5850. Plays FPS average over 60FPS with all settings on high except no MSAA.

Save yourself some money and put the Phenom II X4 in your current system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aFreak*
> 
> What is the recommended settings for a 5850? Before the patch my FPS was good. Now it just seems all over the place.


see my response above. should be all high, no MSAA on AMD/ATI cards.


----------



## Citra

How big do you guys think the back to karkand dlc will be?


----------



## Herophobic

^People say it was already downloaded with the latest patch... haven't seen anything official though.

Also
Quote:


> NOTICE Tomorrow between 10am CET and 11am CET we are going to perform maintenance on Xbox 360 and PC.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Zh1nto Posted in battlelog's news that the Patch was 2GBs.
Quote:


> It will be both a client update -- approximately 2GB in size -- and a server update.


The Origin Download was 3.9GB. what do you think the other 1.9GBs were that we all Dl'd???


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2011/11/22/battlefield_3_multiplayer_performance_iq_review/


Thanks!

I'm impressed at the performance on Ultra with 2560x1440, that will be my future resolution after Christmas.


----------



## remorseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Karkand Release
> 15th December
> PC code in a box
> 
> 
> 
> They are kidding right?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lolwut? pc code in a box? does this mean that those who ordered physical copy have to wait?


no if you log in battlelog you should have an icon next to your name that says b2k and then you know u have expansion as its going to be a server side patch to enable the maps since they were already downloaded last client patch


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone here has BF3: RU Edition.
Back to Karkand you buy from Origin will it work with BF3: RU edition?


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Anyone here has BF3: RU Edition.
> Back to Karkand you buy from Origin will it work with BF3: RU edition?


I have the RU edition and I'm sure it will work without any issues as we already got the update for it and it shows up in the server browser.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> I have the RU edition and I'm sure it will work without any issues as we already got the update for it and it shows up in the server browser.


Thanks.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Thanks.


No problem! I hope I'm right and it has no issues. hahaha


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Zh1nto Posted in battlelog's news that the Patch was 2GBs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It will be both a client update -- approximately 2GB in size -- and a server update.
> 
> 
> 
> The Origin Download was 3.9GB. what do you think the other 1.9GBs were that we all Dl'd???
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Citra*
> 
> How big do you guys think the back to karkand dlc will be?


it was included in the 3.9GB patch from a couple days ago


----------



## Infinitegrim

WARNING.....

Guided Missle may flip vehicle...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lolwut? pc code in a box? does this mean that those who ordered physical copy have to wait?


I got a physical copy from Gamestop the day it was released and the paper inside says "The Limited Edition includes access to the Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand Expansion Pack at no additional cost. When the Expansion Pack becomes available for download, you will automatically be notified in-game." Also on battlelog it tells me I already own it. I'm sure all of you that got Limited Edtion see that as well.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> WARNING.....
> Guided Missle may flip vehicle...


That serves you well for base raping your enemies.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That serves you well for base raping your enemies.


Dont know if you noticed but there was only 3 of us in there and we were killing the one enemy


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I got a physical copy from Gamestop the day it was released and the paper inside says "The Limited Edition includes access to the Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand Expansion Pack at no additional cost. When the Expansion Pack becomes available for download, you will automatically be notified in-game." Also on battlelog it tells me I already own it. I'm sure all of you that got Limited Edtion see that as well.


i was reffering to this link ..

http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule

Quote:


> 6th December
> 
> PS3 America: between 2pm and 6pm PST
> PS3 Europe: 12:00 GMT
> 
> 7th December
> 
> PS3 Japan / Asia: around 3pm (JST)
> 
> 13th December
> 
> Xbox 360: starting at 09:00 GMT
> PC digital: starting at 08:00 GMT
> 
> *15th December
> 
> PC code in a box*


so does that mean that those that got physical copy will only have access to it 48 hours after everyone else who downloaded it ???

or do we get access the same day as everyone else... im confused :S ...


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> Dont know if you noticed but there was only 3 of us in there and we were killing the one enemy


That does not alter the definition of base raping.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I got a physical copy from Gamestop the day it was released and the paper inside says "The Limited Edition includes access to the Battlefield 3: Back To Karkand Expansion Pack at no additional cost. When the Expansion Pack becomes available for download, you will automatically be notified in-game." Also on battlelog it tells me I already own it. I'm sure all of you that got Limited Edtion see that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> i was reffering to this link ..
> 
> http://help.ea.com/article/back-to-karkand-release-schedule
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 6th December
> 
> PS3 America: between 2pm and 6pm PST
> PS3 Europe: 12:00 GMT
> 
> 7th December
> 
> PS3 Japan / Asia: around 3pm (JST)
> 
> 13th December
> 
> Xbox 360: starting at 09:00 GMT
> PC digital: starting at 08:00 GMT
> 
> *15th December
> 
> PC code in a box*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so does that mean that those that got physical copy will only have access to it 48 hours after everyone else who downloaded it ???
> 
> or do we get access the same day as everyone else... im confused :S ...
Click to expand...

Ahh The old " PC code in a box" trick. j/k I have no idea what that is supposed to mean. I would hope we don't have to wait 2 more days. Would be kind of a dick move.


----------



## Frazz

I've noticed that on everyone who has a limited edition copy of the game has a little B2K (Back to Karkand) logo on their profile. My friends who own the physical copy have this logo along with the ones on the digital. Just look at your profile there should be a small B2K logo, right near your join date.

Just to make sure the B2K logo means that you get the DLC, I checked my mate who bought the normal copy. He said he didn't want the DLC for whatever reason. He doesn't have a B2K logo on his profile.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> you are wrong. 2500k is NOT a requirement for 60FPS in mulitplayer. I built my friend a computer with my old Althlon II X4 640 and a Radeon 5850. Plays FPS average over 60FPS with all settings on high except no MSAA.
> Save yourself some money and put the Phenom II X4 in your current system.


He is not wrong at all. An X4 or even a X6 for that matter will bottleneck you in multiplayer. You won't be pegging 99% GPU usage, especially in 64p servers. Apparently when BTK is released, they're going to turn back on the increased physics destruction so that would get even worse. Buying an X4 system is a waste of money when you can get a P67 & 2500K for less than $300 and OC it to 5Ghz. You can even drop in a cheap IVY-Bridge CPU in another 2 years as an upgrade without having to replace the mobo.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*
> 
> WARNING.....
> 
> Guided Missle may flip vehicle...


TV missile can also still kill your own chopper even though they claimed it was fixed in the patch notes...
There's even a new bug that will make your own Hydras kill both you and your gunner ever since the patch.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have the Normal Game and bough the DLC but nothing in showing in battlelog or Origin.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> That does not alter the definition of base raping.


oops I guess there is a big difference between were and werent. We were NOT killing him. Just annoying


----------



## jdip

I haven't been feeling this game lately







Playing it just makes me frustrated sometimes.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frazz*
> 
> I've noticed that on everyone who has a limited edition copy of the game has a little B2K (Back to Karkand) logo on their profile. My friends who own the physical copy have this logo along with the ones on the digital. Just look at your profile there should be a small B2K logo, right near your join date.
> Just to make sure the B2K logo means that you get the DLC, I checked my mate who bought the normal copy. He said he didn't want the DLC for whatever reason. He doesn't have a B2K logo on his profile.


I'm really confused. I bought a digital copy of the limited edition of the game through origin. I'm pretty sure on launch day I redeemed both the bf3 product code and the Physical Warfare Pack. On my origin games I see the BF3 beta and BF3. Am I suppose to see the Back to Karkand in my games? even though it is DLC?

When I look at battlelog I see "BF3" instead of "BTK"
....?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm really confused. I bought a digital copy of the limited edition of the game through origin. I'm pretty sure on launch day I redeemed both the bf3 product code and the Physical Warfare Pack. On my origin games I see the BF3 beta and BF3. Am I suppose to see the Back to Karkand in my games? even though it is DLC?
> When I look at battlelog I see "BF3" instead of "BTK"
> ....?


BTK is in you profile. Open Battlelog and open profile and next your Avatar btk should show up. If the game says BF3: LE then you have it 100%


----------



## TG_bigboss

*IF YOU PREORDER BF3! YOU WILL GET THE DLC! lol NO MATTER WHAT!!!!!
*

better? =)))


----------



## Genzel

SKS with red dot of some sort is crack short to med range. I like Sv98 for longer ranges and just unlocked m40. I need to stop playing TDM as much. I tend to play what is needed in rush and conquest.


----------



## kikkO

3.9GB update taking forever. Maybe EA should've used BitTorrent?


----------



## ErOR

Is there any way to change the FOV? Especially in planes because I'm very close to selling this game, it's nowhere near completed while being too much of a console game and it's just stressful most of the time when it's meant to be fun.


----------



## doomlord52

Options -> video. Max is 90.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Is there any way to change the FOV? Especially in planes because I'm very close to selling this game, it's nowhere near completed while being too much of a console game and it's just stressful most of the time when it's meant to be fun.


There is a FOV option in your game options. Not sure if it changes it in vehicles as well as I've been using 90 since i started playing.


----------



## Clawbog

"Battlefield 3: Cold War

Both sides just sit around developing nukes and testing them while a squad from each side tries to work out a peace agreement."

^Saw that posted on the forums lol. It was in a thread where people would a WW2 mod for Bf3.


----------



## vltor

When is the back to karkand coming out? i think it is sometime 2 am pst or something im not sure


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> He is not wrong at all. An X4 or even a X6 for that matter will bottleneck you in multiplayer. You won't be pegging 99% GPU usage, especially in 64p servers. Apparently when BTK is released, they're going to turn back on the increased physics destruction so that would get even worse. Buying an X4 system is a waste of money when you can get a P67 & 2500K for less than $300 and OC it to 5Ghz. You can even drop in a cheap IVY-Bridge CPU in another 2 years as an upgrade without having to replace the mobo.


Proof? I dont know where this myth started but there are no benchmarks of multiplayer showing that a 2500k is a minimum requirement. I dont think you realize that there is a lot of processing being done on the server side. there really should be little difference between single and multiplayer performance. Maybe a Phenom II is a bottleneck at low settings, 800x600 but not at any normal resolution.

I never suggested buying a new system. The guy had a Phenom I 9850 and an AM2+ board that supports up to a 1090t. Dropping in a $110 955 is the smartest upgrade.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> He is not wrong at all. An X4 or even a X6 for that matter will bottleneck you in multiplayer. *You won't be pegging 99% GPU usage, especially in 64p servers*. Apparently when BTK is released, they're going to turn back on the increased physics destruction so that would get even worse. Buying an X4 system is a waste of money when you can get a P67 & 2500K for less than $300 and OC it to 5Ghz. You can even drop in a cheap IVY-Bridge CPU in another 2 years as an upgrade without having to replace the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? I dont know where this myth started but there are no benchmarks of multiplayer showing that a 2500k is a minimum requirement. I dont think you realize that there is a lot of processing being done on the server side. there really should be little difference between single and multiplayer performance. Maybe a Phenom II is a bottleneck at low settings, 800x600 but not at any normal resolution.
> 
> I never suggested buying a new system. The guy had a Phenom I 9850 and an AM2+ board that supports up to a 1090t. Dropping in a $110 955 is the smartest upgrade.
Click to expand...

At stock clocks my sig rig (unlocked 555 and ASUS GTX 570 )stays at 96-99% GPU usage. So that doesn't sound right at all.


----------



## CallsignVega

Holy crap, they absolutely massacred tanks in this game with all the nerfs. One jet missile or Javaline turns the tank burning @ like 20% health left and they can launch that crap from half a map away. That is with a SOFLAM that has god eyes all over the map and is near impossible to destroy. I absolutely hate things in this game that takes zero skill to use and get kills. They freaking went overboard in this game with those items. This game is _way_ too noob friendly.

I need a CS:GO beta key


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy crap, they absolutely massacred tanks in this game with all the nerfs. One jet missile or Javaline turns the tank burning @ like 20% health left and they can launch that crap from half a map away. That is with a SOFLAM that has god eyes all over the map and is near impossible to destroy. I absolutely hate things in this game that takes zero skill to use and get kills. They freaking went overboard in this game with those items. This game is _way_ too noob friendly.
> I need a CS:GO beta key


Tons of keys being given away.









I completely agree though, but I've felt that way since beta. Still fun to rip noobs


----------



## keeganzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Tons of keys being given away.


Really? I heard that it was a very small amount.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keeganzero*
> 
> Really? I heard that it was a very small amount.


There's been over 60 keys given away in the last week. I guess that's not "tons" but they do want to keep the numbers low as its only to stress out the servers and make sure they're tweaked for optimal play. On top of game play tweaks, but at the moment that's priority number two.

But this is the BF3 Discussion Thread. So lets keep it on topic!

Was just playing a game and now they're doing updates and everything shuts down.







Had a excellent gaming going too..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> "Battlefield 3: Cold War
> Both sides just sit around developing nukes and testing them while a squad from each side tries to work out a peace agreement."
> ^Saw that posted on the forums lol. It was in a thread where people would a WW2 mod for Bf3.


LOL

dont forget the spooks trying to steal the other factions secret

ohh and btw .. if my bulldozer rig can handle 64 player rpg and m320 fest in metro and even caspian border without lag .. it means bf3 doesnt require too much of a rig at 1080p

so .... there goes the myth

update: battlelog update in progress


----------



## calavera

Does the improved destruction apply to all maps or just the four included in B2K? I was under the impression it was the latter.

edit:
I just got kicked for owning. Man, some of these admins are just plain dumb as a rock.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Does the improved destruction apply to all maps or just the four included in B2K? I was under the impression it was the latter.
> edit:
> I just got kicked for owning. Man, some of these admins are just plain dumb as a rock.


No, just B2K maps only.

Getting a error every time i try and join a Karkand server saying I don't have it.. sigh

Time to contact EA support I guess..


----------



## Herophobic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbSfUOuTF0w
I lol'd.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbSfUOuTF0w
> I lol'd.


totally epic


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbSfUOuTF0w
> I lol'd.


ROFL


----------



## faulkton

so i bought bf3 download from amazon for $50 and it wasnt limited ed.. is Karkand worth the extra $15??


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> so i bought bf3 download from amazon for $50 and it wasnt limited ed.. is Karkand worth the extra $15??


i take it you never played bf2?

karkand and wake island are on a top 10 list with some of the best maps in multiplayer video game history.
http://www.ripten.com/2010/10/27/top-10-first-person-shooter-multiplayer-maps-of-all-time-brycew/

there are people who spent over a thousand hours on karkand alone back in bf2. and here are a couple more reviews.

http://blogs.battlefield.ea.com/battlefield_bad_company/archive/2011/12/09/back-to-karkand-reviews.aspx##


----------



## faulkton

nope never played lol.. i spent several years traveling and living all over the world without a desktop to play games with... so i missed bf2 entirely.. guess it's worth the $15. thnx.


----------



## theturbofd

Just got called a hack in kcuestags server because I sniped a heli pilot while he was flying -_-


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Just got called a hack in kcuestags server because I sniped a heli pilot while he was flying -_-


I saw that!


----------



## Fr0sty

on to unlock the l96










now on to lots of headshot + lots of spot bonus + some knife kills

:O


----------



## Celcius

I just finished the campaign and now I'm trying to play online. However, I always get the message "Game could not login to EA Online (1). " Any tips? I'm currently in line waiting for help but the estimated wait time is 222 minutes


----------



## B!0HaZard

I get CTDs after Back To Karkand was released. It worked fine after the last patch, but the release broke my game.


----------



## RdVortex

Man, I'm getting just horrible frame rates in some of these new Karkand maps. With everything set to high, motion blur off and 2xMSAA in worst case the fps goes down to 25 or so. Is the increased amount of physics just too much for my poor old Phenom 955 or did they screw up something (again) in the previous patch?

Running with catalyst 11.11c + CAP2 w/ 2x HD6870 in Crossfire.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I get CTDs after Back To Karkand was released. It worked fine after the last patch, but the release broke my game.


It didnt break your game, it actually broke the servers, they're crashing, not your game.









DICE are professionals at ruining a game!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RdVortex*
> 
> Man, I'm getting just horrible frame rates in some of these new Karkand maps. With everything set to high, motion blur off and 2xMSAA in worst case the fps goes down to 25 or so. Is the increased amount of physics just too much for my poor old Phenom 955 or did they screw up something (again) in the previous patch?
> Running with catalyst 11.11c + CAP2 w/ 2x HD6870 in Crossfire.


Same here on some maps but I disabled MSAA and all is good +100fps most of the times.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It didnt break your game, it actually broke the servers, they're crashing, not your game.


Wrong. I join my friend who's playing (and saying it's awesome) and MY game crashes. Don't you think I'd have checked if the servers were crashing?


----------



## Herophobic

What the hell man, it's been 3 days since my last battle report... and I've played 10 rounds minimum. I thought it's because I ALT+F4 the game but I quitted normally and still no report... anyone else?


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What the hell man, it's been 3 days since my last battle report... and I've played 10 rounds minimum. I thought it's because I ALT+F4 the game but I quitted normally and still no report... anyone else?


That has happened to me also. Sometime the report is not posted at all and sometime it takes a bit. Updates may just be slow now due to the updates and probably the amount of people on now due to the DLC. Or, maybe they messed it up with the last update...who knows.


----------



## Celcius

My wait time in the help line just went from 10 minutes to 72 minutes. Ugh


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Celcius*
> 
> My wait time in the help line just went from 10 minutes to 72 minutes. Ugh


During beta I sat and waiting in 80+ minute line only to have the service say I was disconnected, wait another 40 minutes.


----------



## FlawleZ

All highs should be smooth if 1080P or lower. Maybe a couple Ultra settings enabled.


----------



## Liquidpain

Real quick folks. Recommend me a joystick. I need one to play jets effectively. I tried with kb/m for a month but its not working out and I want to use the F35 BAD! lol. So shoot me anything decent under 100 USD. Thx.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*
> 
> Real quick folks. Recommend me a joystick. I need one to play jets effectively. I tried with kb/m for a month but its not working out and I want to use the F35 BAD! lol. So shoot me anything decent under 100 USD. Thx.


Im using the Thrustmaster T160000m and love it. Still going strong and feels great. I went through 3 Logitech Extreme 3D pros with BF2.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

For all you 6970 owners what FPS are you getting on average in BF3 High or ultra settings?


----------



## kcuestag

For Battlefield 3; Mouse + Keyboard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Joystick.

You can't do aggressive turns with a joystick, a high DPI mouse and a keyboard are much better for jets and choppers.


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> For Battlefield 3; Mouse + Keyboard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Joystick.
> You can't do aggressive turns with a joystick, a high DPI mouse and a keyboard are much better for jets and choppers.


Maybe I should bump my highest DPI level higher? Lets say I want to a hard right bank to turn around, I have to constantly reset my mouse because I can't make the full turn with one motion with the mouse. I am using a G9X btw.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What the hell man, it's been 3 days since my last battle report... and I've played 10 rounds minimum. I thought it's because I ALT+F4 the game but I quitted normally and still no report... anyone else?


I use ALT+F4 too because I think it dodges the quit statistic. Not that I quit often but you have to stop playing at some point and I don't want it to be a "quit."


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> For Battlefield 3; Mouse + Keyboard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Joystick.
> You can't do aggressive turns with a joystick, a high DPI mouse and a keyboard are much better for jets and choppers.


Even with the joystick setting set to the highest sensitivity?


----------



## Liquidpain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> Even with the joystick setting set to the highest sensitivity?


Oh thx for the recommendation!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Played like garbage on B2K (island/archipelago map) the first time around. I just wasn't effective with any of my weapons including even the SKS (my favorite weapon, and I'm around 25% accuracy).

I was somehow missing most of my shots. I haven't had the time to check but I'm of the intuition I'm probably getting low FPS. My GTX 580 handles the BF3 maps just fine with 50+ FPS all the time (big OC), but B2K maps are much bigger and pretty darn intense..

1080P, Ultra w/ Medium PostAA, No Deferred AA, No Motion Blur, 90 FOV.


----------



## Heazy

How/Where do I download B2K for free? I have the limited Edition but I only see an option to buy


----------



## nvidiagamer

Ok guys. Can someone explain something to me, please?!!! Last night I went to play TDM as I have been playing to level up quickly and learn the maps. This was my first weeknight playing and I did extremely horrible. I had no idea what the heck was happening, then I look at the leaderboard and I see like 10 guys with 50 kills and 10 deaths. Then I look some more and I see a group of about 5 or 6 sitting all the way in the far east corner of the map behind crates, with sniper rifles just firing away. Try to take them down but obviously it doesn't go so well since no one on my team was trying to play together.

Now I have to ask, is this normal? Is there a different crowd that plays on the weekdays compared to the weekends? Because that was just insane! I joined another server and it was almost the same story. Over the weekend, I did really well and it was nothing like this at all. Maybe I just joined two bad servers? I'm not sure.


----------



## Mr. 13

Tdm is all about kdr, so camping is very heavy in that mode, go play some conquest!

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emu105

Origin is down ...?


----------



## Heazy

Game running so smoothly

BF3 >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Origin is down ...?


I'm wondering the same thing, I just logged on to origin and patched BF3, now afterwards I'm getting connection errors and after rebooting I can't log back in to Origin, saying my email or password isn't right but it sure worked fine when I patched....


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Tdm is all about kdr, so camping is very heavy in that mode, go play some conquest!
> Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. It was just very different over the weekend. I started playing TDM because I wanted to learn the maps and level up so I could be of use to my teammates before playing conquest and the other modes. I think I'm going to start playing conquest and rush tonight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Origin is down ...?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same thing, I just logged on to origin and patched BF3, now afterwards I'm getting connection errors and after rebooting I can't log back in to Origin, saying my email or password isn't right but it sure worked fine when I patched....
Click to expand...

Yeah its down, wow so sad i just got back on too play and bam nothing


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Yeah its down, wow so sad i just got back on too play and bam nothing


seriously, I was able to log on and patch but after that I couldn't connect so I rebooted and now can't log onto origin...GREAT!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heazy*
> 
> How/Where do I download B2K for free? I have the limited Edition but I only see an option to buy


If you bought the limited edition, you already have B2K, and you already have it if you downloaded the 3.9GB patch from last week.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Same here, can't get online









I was just about to go head hunting with the repair tool too D;


----------



## Psycho666

stupid origin should be put down...permanently!








can't login, can't even play the friggin' campaign


----------



## mtbiker033

fail origin is fail


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> That's what I thought. It was just very different over the weekend. I started playing TDM because I wanted to learn the maps and level up so I could be of use to my teammates before playing conquest and the other modes. I think I'm going to start playing conquest and rush tonight. Thanks for the help!


go to a 32 man Metro Conquest server. Play either as Assualt (drop health, revive people) or Support (drop ammo). you will get a lot of ribbons and level up faster than TDM.

play Firestorm or Caspian conquest to level up Engineer.

once you unlock the UMP you can use it to level up Recon


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> NOTICE We are performing maintenance on the game in general at the moment. We will keep you updated on the progress. <


well that explains it.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> Tdm is all about kdr, so camping is very heavy in that mode, go play some conquest!
> Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


I've found the opposite to be the truth. While there are campers in TDM rarely do they lead the scoreboards. The ones on the move has more confrontations and rack up more kills, while in Rush and Conquest, snipers and campers can set up on a flag/target and camp all day with little hindrance.

TDM is a terrible way to learn the mapss, they are all cut and you play on a small part of the whole map, but a great way to level up.









Hard to attack a group of snipers set up in the corner of a map. RPG em, or snipe em back.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> NOTICE
> 
> We are performing maintenance on the game in general at the moment. We will keep you updated on the progress.
> <
> 
> well that explains it


how did you find that?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> NOTICE
> 
> We are performing maintenance on the game in general at the moment. We will keep you updated on the progress.
> <
> 
> well that explains it
> 
> 
> 
> how did you find that?
Click to expand...

its on battlelog


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> go to a 32 man Metro Conquest server. Play either as Assualt (drop health, revive people) or Support (drop ammo). you will get a lot of ribbons and level up faster than TDM.
> play Firestorm or Caspian conquest to level up Engineer.
> once you unlock the UMP you can use it to level up Recon


Thanks for your help! I mean I'm not just all about leveling up but I wanted to at least get a few good weapons and add-ons. I'm going to start playing other modes besides TDM as I'm getting bored of it anyway. Played it for over 8 hours on Sunday LOL.


----------



## mtbiker033

thanks for the info!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> I've found the opposite to be the truth. While there are campers in TDM rarely do they lead the scoreboards. The ones on the move has more confrontations and rack up more kills, while in Rush and Conquest, snipers and campers can set up on a flag/target and camp all day with little hindrance.
> TDM is a terrible way to learn the mapss, they are all cut and you play on a small part of the whole map, but a great way to level up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to attack a group of snipers set up in the corner of a map. RPG em, or snipe em back.


Sorry for the double post. Thanks for your help as well! I thought it was easier to level up in TDM but seriously last night was absolutely ridiculous. I guess I should take your advice and learn to use more than just assault. I should have thought of that, oh there's a bunch of guys who do not want to move in the corner there. Let me snipe as well. LOL problem is, I'm so new to the game I was overwhelemed. I jumped in and I was like what the heck is going on!!! I could barely move without getting killed. Almost as if they were spawn camping. It was nuts!


----------



## MRHANDS

ok, origin is coming back up and updating the game


----------



## Fasista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> fail origin is fail


+1
Origin = Fail


----------



## MRHANDS

never mind. origin just jk'd me.









I wish origin was a person so I could punch it right in the mouth.


----------



## ntrlfive

I Still cant login! I was able to log into battlelog, but not origin.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Anyone else experiencing the green flashes/flicker that use to happen before a couple of patches ago?

Feels like Karkhand is an older build, if that makes sense.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is anyone else having problems logging on to origins? It kicked me and then said my password isn't valid any more. I changed my password and now it still says its not valid... Average wait to speak to someone... 55min


----------



## SkillzKillz

I thought I forgot my password, but really it was just the Origin server that went down. I can login on the website just fine.

They are performing maintenance on Origin, so all we can do is wait.


----------



## dan_ep82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems logging on to origins? It kicked me and then said my password isn't valid any more. I changed my password and now it still says its not valid... Average wait to speak to someone... 55min


@Battlefield
Battlefield
We are performing maintenance on the game in general at the moment. We will keep you updated on the progress. #PCplatform
29 minutes ago via TweetDeck
Favorite Retweet Reply


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Sorry for the double post. Thanks for your help as well! I thought it was easier to level up in TDM but seriously last night was absolutely ridiculous. I guess I should take your advice and learn to use more than just assault. I should have thought of that, oh there's a bunch of guys who do not want to move in the corner there. Let me snipe as well. LOL problem is, I'm so new to the game I was overwhelemed. I jumped in and I was like what the heck is going on!!! I could barely move without getting killed. Almost as if they were spawn camping. It was nuts!


TDM spawn points are a little...screwy to say the least. Before the update you literally spawned in front of enemies all the time, but now they changed it so that you don't have the wild random spawns, but it's now easier to spawn rape a weaker team...full of snipers... especially on maps like Seine and Tehran.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Is anyone else having problems logging on to origins? It kicked me and then said my password isn't valid any more. I changed my password and now it still says its not valid... Average wait to speak to someone... 55min


You've been banned for hacking...

jk

LOL









Its down. They better not have reset my password!

EA FTW!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Alrite, thanks for the replies, i figured they would say something on the battlelog if it was down, guess only major updates go on there, and im not cool enough to tweet


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Alrite, thanks for the replies, i figured they would say something on the battlelog if it was down, guess only major updates go on there, and im not cool enough to tweet


Tweeting is for people with no lives


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Alrite, thanks for the replies, i figured they would say something on the battlelog if it was down, guess only major updates go on there, and im not cool enough to tweet


Battlelog home page on top is a blue strip with a message...
Quote:


> NOTICE We are performing maintenance on the game in general at the moment. We will keep you updated on the progress.


...


----------



## Crooksy

Ahh at least it is maintenance and not some other messed up bug. Do we have an estimated time for it being back up?


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Thanks for your help! I mean I'm not just all about leveling up but I wanted to at least get a few good weapons and add-ons. I'm going to start playing other modes besides TDM as I'm getting bored of it anyway. Played it for over 8 hours on Sunday LOL.


another good way to learn the maps and get a lot of points is to go to a server with less than 20 people. just run around or take a jeep from flag to flag capping them. you'll learn your way around and level up quickly


----------



## Shodhanth

FAMAS stock sights make me go :bleh:
I mean lolwut? An awesome with terrible/horrendous iron sights. I need to play TDM more.
And also anybody feel the first base in Strike at Karkand being too easy to take with the tank?


----------



## Gib007

I'm glad you are all reporting issues logging in to Origin. I too cannot log in. When I launched BF3 straight away, Origin told me the authentication servers were down and I was therefore offline on Origin. Now that I just try to open Origin, it doesn't login with my usual credentials (that I know are correct). "Forgot password" also doesn't seem to work. Nevermind, I guess it's an issue on their end. I'll try Back to Karkand later.


----------



## vitality

I can't log into origin. Says something about their authentication servers being down... coooolll...


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Tweeting is for people with no lives


Same could be said about forums or Facebook.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*
> 
> Same could be said about forums or Facebook.


You watch your mouth about forums


----------



## kcuestag

Thank you DICE for doing a maintenance on peak Europe hours to make our server empty, thanks!


----------



## Faster_is_better

I haven't even been able to get on the battlelog since the weekend. It's been down for me yesterday and still today..?

Lame, apparently my authentication server is down..


----------



## Adam^

Loads of people on battlelog forums moaning about the Javelin, now unless its been buffed in B2K I don't see the issue. I still prefer the RPG as you dont need to stand in the open for 5 seconds to get a lock and you can use the rpg to blow anything up! Obviously with the SOFLAM is better but hardly anyone uses that in my experience!


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Loads of people on battlelog forums moaning about the Javelin, now unless its been buffed in B2K I don't see the issue. I still prefer the RPG as you dont need to stand in the open for 5 seconds to get a lock and you can use the rpg to blow anything up! Obviously with the SOFLAM is better but hardly anyone uses that in my experience!


They whine about everything there. They must own stock in Nerf as they want everything nerfed. LoL


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thank you DICE for doing a maintenance on peak Europe hours to make our server empty, thanks!


I can see you a craving to play







. Just tried and could not log in. How long is it down for 1 hour?


----------



## Romanrp

So what do people think of B2K?
Better or worse than BF2?


----------



## SkillzKillz

How are some people still able to play? I can see hundreds of servers still populated, in every region.


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> How are some people still able to play? I can see hundreds of servers still populated, in every region.


Could just be some authentication servers down as opposed to all. Some people might be able to play because they're credentials were stored on a server that didn't get swamped


----------



## Fragilexx

Yup or that they are rolling out updates to different clusters rather than all at once. I suppose it depends on what is involved with the fix.


----------



## EmL




----------



## Blackops_2

How is gamepad support for this game? I have a friend coming over to play and he hates the keyboard, (idk why:headscrat) but likes the mouse. He's a console gamer so i told him i could hook him up a 360 controller to play.

And yeah they need to hurry up with the maintenance thing.


----------



## ColoursTCMZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*


... That's what they did, and that's where they failed. Meme fail


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Origin is down ...?


The amount of traffic crashed Origin lol! its posted on the Twitter that they having "back-end issues" meaning soo much noob traffic out servers cant handle it.


----------



## Kedas

still can't play







for how long was the maintenance?


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColoursTCMZ*
> 
> ... That's what they did, and that's where they failed. Meme fail


----------



## B-rock

Well I'm at work for another 2 hours. So as long as most servers are up by then, I'm ok with this


----------



## mingqi53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> How is gamepad support for this game? I have a friend coming over to play and he hates the keyboard, (idk why:headscrat) but likes the mouse. He's a console gamer so i told him i could hook him up a 360 controller to play.
> And yeah they need to hurry up with the maintenance thing.


Not sure in terms of combat, but it would be very handy for piloting helis and jets


----------



## TG_bigboss

Ugh come on i wont be able to play till late tonight cause i leave soon!

posted on twitter. Someone asked whats up with origin is it down and dice reported
Quote:


> We are aware of this issue and are working diligently on a fix. Thank you. ^TS


btw for Jets to be controlled on the keyboard change your layout for jets







really helped me. WASD for up down left right. Shift for forward, ctrl for slowdown. Alt for afterburners and your mouse for quick adjustments your keyboard cant do xD. I have my buttons on my mouse for the rudders


----------



## Lune

This F-35 is so bad.


----------



## ColoursTCMZ

Haven't been able to play for a few hours now, while it lasted it was glorious fun though. Is EA just cheaping out on their back-end? Hate to be unable to play BF3 on the release date of B2K because of Origin not working...


----------



## Citra

I knew Origin was bad.









Can't even play b2k on launch...


----------



## Norlig

Hmm, atleast I am not the only one having issues, But I want to play now


----------



## kcuestag

As much as I understand everyone's frustration, I'd like to remind everyone to refrain from swearing within the forum, even if you post asterisc (*), it will be considered as swearing.

I'll gladly hand out Infractions to those who keep swearing.


----------



## snoball

My account is screwed up, can't get in. WHY EA!?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> My account is screwed up, can't get in. WHY EA!?


Yes, you should act like it's the end of the world and punch some walls.

Or you could read a few of the posts made before yours.


----------



## snoball

Ascii, bad mood eh? Settle down bud.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Ascii, bad mood eh? Settle down bud.


Nah, this is just what I saw when you read your comment

http://www.overclock.net/t/1182885/rant-hur-dur


----------



## snoball

Lol, I hear ya. Anyone get the chance to play some BTK?


----------



## Astonished

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Astonished/stats/239594531/

Is it sad that my gun with most kills is the M320?









/metro rank up


----------



## Nemesis158

Origin, Y U NO WORK?!?!?!?!


----------



## 3ncrypted

Sounds like some people in here need a


----------



## iARDAs

It sux.

At least we had to have the ability to play the game in single player

I cant sign in to origin at all.

Having broken BF3 servers is one thing but having Origin not signing in at all is another


----------



## mtbiker033

seriously? I have been out of town for 2 weeks and just thought I would play some BF3 and....


----------



## iARDAs

where does the phrase

y u no come from?

a character from a movie?

or is it a OCN thing?


----------



## DarthBaiter

It's working, I just logged on...


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> It's working, I just logged on...


I'm sure they are slowly restoring service to everyone. At the moment I still can't log on. I'm sure by end of day today they will restore it for everyone.


----------



## Grobinov

OK I got it to work but noone is online so I can't really play with anyone








Heres what I did:

-I launched singleplayer game from Battlelog
-Origin suddenly lets me log in
-Join server
-Throws out an error
-Connects anyway
-Was on OCN server but all alone








Try it maybe it will help


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> where does the phrase
> y u no come from?
> a character from a movie?
> or is it a OCN thing?


It's not an ocn thing more of an internet thing, check this site out:

http://memegenerator.net/


----------



## enri95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> It's working, I just logged on...


it's not for me


----------



## nvidiagamer

Ok, it's working now. Both Origin and Battlelog are working right now. Like I said, they are probably slowly restoring the service for everyone. Shouldn't be too long now.


----------



## Citra

If you can log on and it says unable to authenticate. You should still be able to play the game.


----------



## Maysam

Still not working for me in Canada


----------



## Maysam

Its up


----------



## ALiShaikh

UP!


----------



## enri95

I get some weird error

Game Disconnected: You Are Missing Content From The Game.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> It sux.
> At least we had to have the ability to play the game in single player
> I cant sign in to origin at all.
> Having broken BF3 servers is one thing but having Origin not signing in at all is another


It originated on 4chan, more specifically, a section of it that's full of random hate/ignorance/random funny stuff.

It's a joke about how stupid people become when they rage about something, also showing how people's language drastically changes into small words as the feeble mind tries to express itself forcefully.

Though it's also used as a humorous way to look at it as well, and not just an insult.


----------



## HE4T

Why is every single game I play just one team dominating the other?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh good, the complaint thread has turned into a meme wiki. Keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## hout17

OMG first time playing on the karkand pack and just played Sharki Peninsula. Jesus Christ this is amazing! Old BF2 maps in BF3 makes it for me. This is now the next battlefield!


----------



## Qu1ckset

ok i bought the pack pack, where do i go to download it?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i bought the pack pack, where do i go to download it?


u downloaded it with last patch, so you dont have to download anything now, afaik


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> ok i bought the pack pack, where do i go to download it?


You already have it downloaded in the latest patch. It's like BC2 Vietnam, already there, just needs to be unlocked with the cdkey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liquidpain*
> 
> Real quick folks. Recommend me a joystick. I need one to play jets effectively. I tried with kb/m for a month but its not working out and I want to use the F35 BAD! lol. So shoot me anything decent under 100 USD. Thx.


Thrustmaster HOTAS http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=221 I own a cheap Logitech 3D Pro personally.

M/KB is better for flying though. The mouse is much more accurate at making fine tuned adjustments when strafing. Bind up to spacebar and slow down in the turns tapping the afterburner every couple secs and you'll be a pro in no time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> He is not wrong at all. An X4 or even a X6 for that matter will bottleneck you in multiplayer. You won't be pegging 99% GPU usage, especially in 64p servers. Apparently when BTK is released, they're going to turn back on the increased physics destruction so that would get even worse. Buying an X4 system is a waste of money when you can get a P67 & 2500K for less than $300 and OC it to 5Ghz. You can even drop in a cheap IVY-Bridge CPU in another 2 years as an upgrade without having to replace the mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof? I dont know where this myth started but there are no benchmarks of multiplayer showing that a 2500k is a minimum requirement. I dont think you realize that there is a lot of processing being done on the server side. there really should be little difference between single and multiplayer performance. Maybe a Phenom II is a bottleneck at low settings, 800x600 but not at any normal resolution.
> 
> I never suggested buying a new system. The guy had a Phenom I 9850 and an AM2+ board that supports up to a 1090t. Dropping in a $110 955 is the smartest upgrade.
Click to expand...

I never said a 2500K was the minimum spec but I would never recommend anything below it when it's so cheap. BF3 can actually use all 6 cores in a 1100T but most games are only single or dual threaded which means those extra cores just go unused. You end up getting bottlenecked in the majority of apps and games out there only able to use one or two threads.
Save your lunch money for a little bit longer. Spending money on a 1090T is more of a side-grade than a real upgrade.

Also, please see this post for example:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RdVortex*
> 
> Man, I'm getting just horrible frame rates in some of these new Karkand maps. With everything set to high, motion blur off and 2xMSAA in worst case the fps goes down to 25 or so. Is the increased amount of physics just too much for my poor old Phenom 955 or did they screw up something (again) in the previous patch?
> 
> Running with catalyst 11.11c + CAP2 w/ 2x HD6870 in Crossfire.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> u downloaded it with last patch, so you dont have to download anything now, afaik


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You already have it downloaded in the latest patch. It's like BC2 Vietnam, already there, just needs to be unlocked with the cdkey.
> Thrustmaster HOTAS http://www.thrustmaster.com/product.aspx?ProductID=221 I own a cheap Logitech 3D Pro personally.
> M/KB is better for flying though. The mouse is much more accurate at making fine tuned adjustments when strafing. Bind up to spacebar and slow down in the turns tapping the afterburner every couple secs and you'll be a pro in no time.
> I never said a 2500K was the minimum spec but I would never recommend anything below it when it's so cheap. BF3 can actually use all 6 cores in a 1100T but most games are only single or dual threaded which means those extra cores just go unused. You end up getting bottlenecked in the majority of apps and games out there only able to use one or two threads.
> Save your lunch money for a little bit longer. Spending money on a 1090T is more of a side-grade than a real upgrade.
> Also, please see this post for example:


udnder my order detail for serial number it says "No Unlock Code Needed" , i try to play a game it says i need the expansion like im getting really irritated


----------



## Qu1ckset

Instructions on the help section of there site say this:

Web Store Method:

Visit http://store.origin.com.
Search for Back to Karkand.
Click Add to Cart, then select Checkout to purchase.
Click Submit to confirm your order.
You will now need to go to My Games and update Battlefield 3 to play Back to Karkand.

i right click on bf3 in origin click update and it says its up to date, im getting mad


----------



## jagz

Can anyone help me, My game randomly minimizes, and I can't get it back up. It's like it's crashes, but I still show CPU load so I'm apparently still in game. Any ideas?


----------



## omni_vision

omg sharqi peninsula is better than i can remember


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Can anyone help me, My game randomly minimizes, and I can't get it back up. It's like it's crashes, but I still show CPU load so I'm apparently still in game. Any ideas?


alt ctrl del > task manager > processes > end task on bf3.exe


----------



## snoball

Finally got to play Sharqi and Karkand. I am renaming the DLC back to getting base raped BFBC2 style. 5 maps, 5 losses, 0 successful spawns.


----------



## K62-RIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> alt ctrl del > task manager > processes > end task on bf3.exe


And how does that help omni_vision?


----------



## Maysam

Does anyone elses game just randomly freeze their entire computer? Like you cant do anything to fix it except restarting the computer...


----------



## theturbofd

Oh ya!!!!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Oh ya!!!!


Not trying to be an ahole, but what are we oh ya!!!!ing about here? The fact that you're playing a back to karkand map? If so, I second that oh ya!!!! as soon as I get home and can play as well. LOL


----------



## Kreeker

I'm in love with B2K! My only issue is that it seems very easy to land vehicle rape on most of the new maps.

Anyone have a fix for flashing comma rose bug? It seems to always happen when I'm in the lead..


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K62-RIG*
> 
> And how does that help omni_vision?


but this does


----------



## Qu1ckset

im so pissed right now i paid for the map pack, it wont let me download it, the support lines are all down, i hate origin


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Instructions on the help section of there site say this:
> Web Store Method:
> Visit http://store.origin.com.
> Search for Back to Karkand.
> Click Add to Cart, then select Checkout to purchase.
> Click Submit to confirm your order.
> You will now need to go to My Games and update Battlefield 3 to play Back to Karkand.
> i right click on bf3 in origin click update and it says its up to date, im getting mad


what's your origin id?

maybe you allready have it but are missing a step in order to start playing


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> alt ctrl del > task manager > processes > end task on bf3.exe


Yea I know how to close a program..

Anyways, I added more voltage on my GPU. Maybe it's doing that because of a unstable OC? (which is rock solid stable for [email protected] but nonetheless...)

/signs on battlelog


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what's your origin id?
> maybe you allready have it but are missing a step in order to start playing


qu1ckset, and i dont because it wont let me play the new maps


----------



## Stash9876

I'm liking the new maps, good fun.


----------



## faulkton

i wish i would have read this before i bought :crap:

https://help.ea.com/article/known-issues-with-back-to-karkand?showhome=true


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> qu1ckset, and i dont because it wont let me play the new maps


you must be doing something wrong because it says you have it ..

go to the multiplayer tab .. choose back to karkand maps ... and choose a server .... it should say your browser plugin isnt up to date .. download the battlelog update ... and then install and be ready to play ..

because your profile says back to karkand is allready enabled on your profile ..

so it must be the only thing you missed


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> you must be doing something wrong because it says you have it ..
> go to the multiplayer tab .. choose back to karkand maps ... and choose a server .... it should say your browser plugin isnt up to date .. download the battlelog update ... and then install and be ready to play ..
> because your profile says back to karkand is allready enabled on your profile ..
> so it must be the only thing you missed


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Not trying to be an ahole, but what are we oh ya!!!!ing about here? The fact that you're playing a back to karkand map? If so, I second that oh ya!!!! as soon as I get home and can play as well. LOL


No LOL I unlocked the L96


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


Not trying to spam my comment, but click "Sign Out" in Battlelog. Then close the browser and launch BF3 again. It will fix your problem.


----------



## Achilles11609

So my multilayer browser is all jacked up, notice the games and how they are indented and eventually just cut out. Anyone have any pointers?


----------



## SkillzKillz

2 AWESOME games and the friggin servers crash so my 12 KDR wasn't recorded.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Achilles11609*
> 
> So my multilayer browser is all jacked up, notice the games and how they are indented and eventually just cut out. Anyone have any pointers?


Try clearing your Browser cache. Just to make sure its not a cache issue.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joll*
> 
> Not trying to spam my comment, but click "Sign Out" in Battlelog. Then close the browser and launch BF3 again. It will fix your problem.


i love you man, im so happy i could kiss you LOL


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I'm sure you've already tried logging out of Origin and Battlelog then relogging in so if it's still popping up a message saying you need BTK it's a bug with EA.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Does anyone elses game just randomly freeze their entire computer? Like you cant do anything to fix it except restarting the computer...


I have a friend who has this happen every once in awhile. i7 920 580 SLI. Do you have any msi afterburner/evega precision/fraps/xfire/any overlay running? BC2's punkbuster combined with low level access apps(MSI AB) used to do this but I haven't experienced it with BF3 yet. Are you sure your system is 100% stable? Try running a few rounds of OCCT http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download Test your CPU/GPU/PS.


----------



## Achilles11609

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try clearing your Browser cache. Just to make sure its not a cache issue.


No good, problem persists.


----------



## joll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i love you man, im so happy i could kiss you LOL


You're making me blush.









Just spread the word! I have no idea why EA or DICE hasn't come out and said that is the fix.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*


then its deffinatly a bug on their end ...

call support to remedy to this i supose

otherwise i dont really know what to do to fix the issue
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> No LOL I unlocked the L96


how is the l96??

is it the same as the m98b?


----------



## Blackops_2

Lol had an over all score of 842,000 something


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> then its deffinatly a bug on their end ...
> call support to remedy to this i supose
> otherwise i dont really know what to do to fix the issue


on the server browser web page jost log out and log back in and it fixes it


----------



## PyroTechNiK

How do I unlock the Type 88?


----------



## Maysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I'm sure you've already tried logging out of Origin and Battlelog then relogging in so if it's still popping up a message saying you need BTK it's a bug with EA.
> I have a friend who has this happen every once in awhile. i7 920 580 SLI. Do you have any msi afterburner/evega precision/fraps/xfire/any overlay running? BC2's punkbuster combined with low level access apps(MSI AB) used to do this but I haven't experienced it with BF3 yet. Are you sure your system is 100% stable? Try running a few rounds of OCCT http://www.ocbase.com/perestroika_en/index.php?Download Test your CPU/GPU/PS.


I'm 100% sure my computer is stable , I have an Intel motherboard ( meaning i cant overclock the cpu) and my gpu has been stock since i've gotten it. I've never got around to overclocking it. But yes everything is stock and i will test my cpu/gpu/ps with that program and PM you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> How do I unlock the Type 88?


20 kills with a sniper riffle + 5 lazer designation


----------



## redalert

I have been playing the new maps but the game will completely freeze up and I gotta alt ctrl del and shutdown bf3.exe







I guess its better than getting BSOD like I was before.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Not sure if it's a hack or a glitch, but some guy went 9-0 in 5 min with the "Knife" and can kill you across the map.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Not sure if it's a hack or a glitch, but some guy went 9-0 in 5 min with the "Knife" and can kill you across the map.


Like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV9loU7dbzM

Exploit in the client side hit detection, report the guy.

Can someone who has a GTX480 tell me how their performance is on ultra settings and 1080 res? I'm thinking of upgrading since the 275 is not cutting it anyone and my decision is between a GTX480 and a 2GB 6950.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Not sure if it's a hack or a glitch, but some guy went 9-0 in 5 min with the "Knife" and can kill you across the map.


of course its a hack


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Like this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV9loU7dbzM
> Exploit in the client side hit detection, report the guy.
> Can someone who has a GTX480 tell me how their performance is on ultra settings and 1080 res? I'm thinking of upgrading since the 275 is not cutting it anyone and my decision is between a GTX480 and a 2GB 6950.


Yes exactly like that.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Like this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OV9loU7dbzM
> Exploit in the client side hit detection, report the guy.
> Can someone who has a GTX480 tell me how their performance is on ultra settings and 1080 res? I'm thinking of upgrading since the 275 is not cutting it anyone and my decision is between a GTX480 and a 2GB 6950.


6950 2GB is definitely a better choice over the notorious 480.


----------



## calavera

When I played B2K for the first time yesterday right at release time, everybody was having nerdgasms. Chat was literally spammed with joyful cheer and laughs. Christmas came early this year.


----------



## MacG32

Here are the Russian to English files that are all in one and with instructions, if anyone needs them.








BF3_06DEC_RUS_ENG.rar - 858.62 MB


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 20 kills with a sniper riffle + 5 lazer designation


The Type 88 is a LMG.


----------



## Mr. 13

So I unlocked 3new guns and the one that requires 5 sqdm wins is a pain in the butt...

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Whats the deal with the F-35? I cant get that thing to turn worth crap. Seems pretty dumb to put that thing on a map with the Flanker.


----------



## calavera

How do you take off vertically in a F-35? Is slowing down the only way to hover? I wish DICE would explain stuff like this in a manual or something. I'm still confused as to why the little bird has two crosshairs when I'm flying the bullets hit somewhere in between the two sometimes.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> How do you take off vertically in a F-35? Is slowing down the only way to hover? I wish DICE would explain stuff like this in a manual or something. I'm still confused as to why the little bird has two crosshairs when I'm flying the bullets hit somewhere in between the two sometimes.


After flying in it for about an hour I got the hang out it a little. Hit the button for the brake and u hover then its basicly a helicopter. Its kinda fun but I still like the other jets better.


----------



## Bacheezi

I'm really hating all these new maps, I seem to randomly die almost constantly, or spawn killed.

Getting into a tank is pointless due to the maps size, javalins lock on from anywhere basically (big problem on wake island)

I don't know, I'll probably quit playing once I get into the SWTOR early game launch


----------



## CallsignVega

Holy mother of god so many campers on these new maps. Noobs too scared to move its hilarious.

I accidentally joined a softcore server. Wow I cannot believe people play that mode lol. Felt like I was playing a Nintendo game.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy mother of god so many campers on these new maps. Noobs too scared to move its hilarious.
> I accidentally joined a *softcore* server. Wow I cannot believe people play that mode lol. Felt like I was playing a Nintendo game.


Like using a pea shooter?







Some random noob comes across your tank and spots you, now the entire team starts shooting at you. Tanks need some love. I eat them for breakfast in my chopper. In real life, they're nowhere this vulnerable. They need to give tanks the Trophy/Arena system unlock. It's really unbalanced.


----------



## Shodhanth

@Poopa:Reactive armor?
It withstands two tank shells and only 2 RPG shots.
>.>


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> @Poopa:Reactive armor?
> It withstands two tank shells and only 2 RPG shots.
> >.>


I always use reactive armor but it seemed to only absorb one rpg/c4/guided missile. I didn't know it absorbed the main gun too. Does it go back on after full repairs?

I can still take out a tank that's out of range of guided shell lock on within 5 seconds: tv missile followed up by my guided rockets. And unless we're up against very good jet pilots, I chew them up too, especially with their flare nerf. Heat seekers fired at them as they come at me are un-flareable plus they have a longer cool down and one round from the chaingun messes up their vision. It's like a super suppressor.


----------



## CallsignVega

They nerfed tanks into paper targets in this game. It's pretty sad when you can run across an open field just by yourself and last longer than being in a tank.

This pretty much sums up my couple of hours so far playing Karkand expansion: experiencing typical DICE pathetic spawn point placement out in the open so you die instantly when you spawn, 3/4 of the team being noobs in the hills sniping/camping the entire game and a few in overpowered helicopters base raping the other team.

Fun!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> How do you take off vertically in a F-35? Is slowing down the only way to hover? I wish DICE would explain stuff like this in a manual or something. I'm still confused as to why the little bird has two crosshairs when I'm flying the bullets hit somewhere in between the two sometimes.


yea you have to hold S

F35 against other jets suck IMO
I can't do the the throttledown+turn trick anymore

the F35 just starts to sink or slow down if I do that; and going into VTOL mode to turn is just even slower; but it makes it way easier to kill helis or tanks now


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> but it makes it way easier to kill helis or tanks now


The trade-off is that you are much more vulnerable. I shot down an F35 with an RPG last night


----------



## BreakDown

can you unlock the new weapons by regular progression or do you need to do the assignments?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> @Poopa:Reactive armor?
> It withstands two tank shells and only 2 RPG shots.
> >.>


And isn't that only if you present alternate flanks of the tank - an extra layer of armour on each side.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can you unlock the new weapons by regular progression or do you need to do the assignments?


Assignments.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Holy mother of god so many campers on these new maps. Noobs too scared to move its hilarious.
> 
> *I accidentally joined a softcore server. Wow I cannot believe people play that mode lol. Felt like I was playing a Nintendo game.
> *


Haha thats my reaction when I join a hardcore server. Campers looking for those easy kills.


----------



## Max78

You guys keep saying that tanks are paper targets but I don't see that. A heli is anti-tank and tanks should fear them. I have rarely had as few as 2 or 3 soldiers kill me. Now if I'm out in the open with about 5 AT troops with javelins then it's quite understandable that my tank would go boom fairly quickly. If you want to last a little longer get the IR smoke and a gunner to take out those pesky infantry.

Too many people seem to think the tank is the "owns all" vehicle when they are actually quite vulnerable without infantry to support them.


----------



## falcon26

I'm glad they finally changed the weapon damage thing. I was tired of using 4 RPG's to take out a tank. Actually it took like 3-4 RPG's to take out a jeep as well...yeah right.....finally balancing the weapons correctly..


----------



## Pioner

Epic Movie Battlefield 3



If you like, please comment on youtube page and put like


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hows that FAMAS? Looks sweet.... Looks like it'd match up to the F2000... I haven't been able to play more than 30 minutes this week... finals week and my desktop is appart for the move home...

Should be good when I get home!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

I unlocked the FAMAS last night but havent tried it yet. I just want the L85A2!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hows that FAMAS? Looks sweet.... Looks like it'd match up to the F2000... I haven't been able to play more than 30 minutes this week... finals week and my desktop is appart for the move home...
> Should be good when I get home!


Stats wise it should be pretty good at close range but you'll really need to burst fire it at longer range as it has a lot of spread and recoil like the F2000. Also has the longest reload times out of any of the assault rifles.


----------



## digitally

...bf3 have changed to camp fest season...


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I eat them for breakfast in my chopper. In real life, they're nowhere this vulnerable.


I have to disagree on the real life tank vulnerability part... There are a lot of munitions created for the sole purpose of taking out tanks. Some munitions are just more effective than others and some tanks are more resistant than others. You should see the tank graveyards in Kuwait







.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> ...bf3 have changed to camp fest season...


No it hasn't. Well, unless you play TDM a lot. Then, yes there may be a few matches here and there. I played Conquest last night and I have to say it's the most fun I've had playing a video game in recent memory.

I couldn't believe how awesome it was and how much was going on! I also did really well









You just can't expect to run around everywhere and not get shot. Something that I've adapted(and I'm sure many already do this but I'm new to BF) is to run from cover to cover and never out in the open. It really, really helps!


----------



## BeardedJesus

This made me giggle


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hows that FAMAS? Looks sweet.... Looks like it'd match up to the F2000... I haven't been able to play more than 30 minutes this week... finals week and my desktop is appart for the move home...
> 
> Should be good when I get home!


It's not bad once you get past the terrible iron sights







As soon as I got the first sight (ACOG I think) it seemed like a different gun since you could see what you're shooting at.

I never played BF2, but I love these new maps, especially Karkand and Sharqi Peninsula.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> This made me giggle


Made me giggle too ... and I be one dem noobs.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Anyone having trouble getting into a game right now?
I click on a server and it just keeps saying logging in and I have to go into the task manager to end BF3.exe.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> ...bf3 have changed to camp fest season...


Are you talking about Conquest and the opposing team's squad defending a flag?

BF Conquest has always been this way. After taking a flag you have two options A: Defend that flag or B: Capture another flag. When you are trying to cap a flag you need to make sure opposing players aren't dug in somewhere waiting for you to neutralize the flag and kill you to recap.


----------



## kcuestag

DICE just deployed the R15 patch for servers.

Hopefully this solves our server crashes, and allows us to have our server full 24/7.


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> DICE just deployed the R15 patch for servers.
> Hopefully this solves our server crashes, and allows us to have our server full 24/7.


That probly explains my problem then.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So I can sign into Origin now.. but battlelog is still down..









3+ days down, lame.


----------



## EmL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So I can sign into Origin now.. but battlelog is still down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3+ days down, lame.


Works fine for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So I can sign into Origin now.. but battlelog is still down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3+ days down, lame.


Battlelog is NOT down...

Make sure you are not blocking connections to Battlelog, as there was no Battlelog maintenance at all and it's been working fine for the last 3 days...

Either your ISP is blocking Battlelog, or some software on your computer is, but Battlelog is working fine for EVERYONE I know of..


----------



## Goaky

Now I can't get on Origin. It tells me it's down, yet three of my friends are on it just fine. I don't think I've ever been this mad at a company before. I didn't get early beta as promised, I couldn't play for a week after release and now I can't play Back to Karkand. Die in a fire EA.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky*
> 
> Now I can't get on Origin. It tells me it's down, yet three of my friends are on it just fine. I don't think I've ever been this mad at a company before. I didn't get early beta as promised, I couldn't play for a week after release and now I can't play Back to Karkand. Die in a fire EA.


Sounds like a connection issue on your side to be honest, we're 25 people on team speak right now and no one reported any problem with Origin or Battlelog.


----------



## superhead91

I played BF3 for like an hour or so yesterday with no issues


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky*
> 
> Now I can't get on Origin. It tells me it's down, yet three of my friends are on it just fine. I don't think I've ever been this mad at a company before. I didn't get early beta as promised, I couldn't play for a week after release and now I can't play Back to Karkand. Die in a fire EA.


Are you sure everything is ok with your internet connection? Sounds like you might have issues, you should try resetting your connection and go from there.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> They nerfed tanks into paper targets in this game. It's pretty sad when you can run across an open field just by yourself and last longer than being in a tank.
> This pretty much sums up my couple of hours so far playing Karkand expansion: experiencing typical DICE pathetic spawn point placement out in the open so you die instantly when you spawn, 3/4 of the team being noobs in the hills sniping/camping the entire game and a few in overpowered helicopters base raping the other team.
> Fun!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Myrtl*
> 
> I have to disagree on the real life tank vulnerability part... There are a lot of munitions created for the sole purpose of taking out tanks. Some munitions are just more effective than others and some tanks are more resistant than others. You should see the tank graveyards in Kuwait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Graveyard full of T90s and M1Abrams? They really need a Arena/Trophy unlock because on 64p servers, getting spammed by 1/4 of the team with RPG/Javelins when you can't auto-repair by being next to another tank is silly in Karkand.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me giggle


love it


----------



## Goaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Sounds like a connection issue on your side to be honest, we're 25 people on team speak right now and no one reported any problem with Origin or Battlelog.


You´re wrong. Many people are having the same problem on the forums and I played for a couple of hours yesterday just fine. The problem is EA, it's always been EA.


----------



## 3demons

No crossfire support yet..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goaky*
> 
> You´re wrong...


Okay!


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made me giggle


awesome video


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So I can sign into Origin now.. but battlelog is still down..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3+ days down, lame.
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog is NOT down...
> 
> Make sure you are not blocking connections to Battlelog, as there was no Battlelog maintenance at all and it's been working fine for the last 3 days...
> 
> Either your ISP is blocking Battlelog, or some software on your computer is, but Battlelog is working fine for EVERYONE I know of..
Click to expand...

Well what the.. Trying 2 different pc's can't connect in my office here. Both on the same router so..

I just get "The connection was reset" or page times out when I try to go to it.

Can't imagine my ISP blocking it, I have no data caps. Anything special I have to enable in my router?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what the.. Trying 2 different pc's can't connect in my office here. Both on the same router so..
> I just get "The connection was reset" or page times out when I try to go to it.
> Can't imagine my ISP blocking it, I have no data caps. Anything special I have to enable in my router?


Do you have UPnP enabled? Try disabling it.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what the.. Trying 2 different pc's can't connect in my office here. Both on the same router so..
> I just get "The connection was reset" or page times out when I try to go to it.
> Can't imagine my ISP blocking it, I have no data caps. Anything special I have to enable in my router?


Doesn't your location play into this? because both origins and battlelog HAS been down in the last 24 hrs for me, yesterday origins was down for 3+ hrs at which point I gave up for the night. There was nothing to enable in my router, but you need to make sure your firewall is not blocking it or your ISP isn't blocking it.


----------



## crizthakidd

lol new maps are just huge explosion jet fest javalins ect


----------



## Myrtl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Graveyard full of T90s and M1Abrams?


Of course not. I think it's full of Chinese Type 69 and T-72 tanks and from what I looked up, the T90 is a modernized T72. So the graveyard is full of old model tanks. That's the only example I can think of with modern weapons being used on tanks (unfortunately older models) and shredding them.

I understand that the armor and defense of an M1 is quite advanced with reactive armor and who know what other secret stuff. I do know that there are missiles created with tandem shape charges to beat reactive armor (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-114_Hellfire). I don't know of any times that type of weaponry was used on the M1 (unless it was friendly fire).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blkdoutgsxr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what the.. Trying 2 different pc's can't connect in my office here. Both on the same router so..
> I just get "The connection was reset" or page times out when I try to go to it.
> Can't imagine my ISP blocking it, I have no data caps. Anything special I have to enable in my router?
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't your location play into this? because both origins and battlelog HAS been down in the last 24 hrs for me, yesterday origins was down for 3+ hrs at which point I gave up for the night. There was nothing to enable in my router, but you need to make sure your firewall is not blocking it or your ISP isn't blocking it.
Click to expand...

Monday Battlelog was down for me, Tues I connected to Origin, it said Authentication servers were down, try again, Today I sign into Origin just fine, but the Battelog site is still down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well what the.. Trying 2 different pc's can't connect in my office here. Both on the same router so..
> I just get "The connection was reset" or page times out when I try to go to it.
> Can't imagine my ISP blocking it, I have no data caps. Anything special I have to enable in my router?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have UPnP enabled? Try disabling it.
Click to expand...

Will try it..

EDIT: The plot thickens..

So ran a ping to battlelog.battlefield.com it came up with: TTL expired in transit

ran tracert to battlefield.com and it traced in 21 hops.

ran tracert to battlelog.battlefield.com and after about 6 hops it keeps bouncing between the same 4 servers over and over, never completes trace.

Would that be an ISP issue? seems to be looping on my ISP's servers, i see their domain name in there..

*ANOTHER EDIT:* Ok notified ISP about it said they will get it fixed. I guess I was the first to tell them, must not be to many BF3 players on this ISP? lol

Final edit: Woot and it's UP!


----------



## HOTDOGS

I can't use my mousse on campaign to select options in the main menu and I need to change the resolution and key codes. Someone help me please I wanna play!


----------



## Sir Cumference

~112,500 people playing BF3 (according to bf3stats.com)

PC currently hanging with xbox

Most ive ever seen. Anyone know what the #'s were like on release day?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I can't use my mousse on campaign to select options in the main menu and I need to change the resolution and key codes. Someone help me please I wanna play!


Didn't your mother ever tell you, you shouldn't be playing with your food?


----------



## CallsignVega

Has anyone noticed more and more people camping since Karkand came out? I swear the last game I was playing I had about 5 noob snipers taking pot shots at me at any one time from every direction when I try and move across the map.

At least in HC mode, it seems as time goes buy the percentage of people camping with recon has gone up dramatically. Maybe it is because they just suck at the game and it is the only way they can get some kills without getting slaughtered.


----------



## B-rock

I'm not sure if this has been asked, but is it possible to unbind the (`) (~) key? I typically use the for vent (I hate how skype works or any non-PTT) stuff. I can't do this since the console window always pops up.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Has anyone noticed more and more people camping since Karkand came out? I swear the last game I was playing I had about 5 noob snipers taking pot shots at me at any one time from every direction when I try and move across the map.
> At least in HC mode, it seems as time goes buy the percentage of people camping with recon has gone up dramatically. Maybe it is because they just suck at the game and it is the only way they can get some kills without getting slaughtered.


havent played much of B2K yet, but camping is pretty much everywhere in this game.

I did get shot down by a sniper my last game on Karkand. Kill cam showed 5-6 guys all bundled together on a roof. Needless to say, that team lost badly.


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone else had it where you couldn't spawn because all the spawn points had been taken? Its one of the stupid new conquest types (im still confused as to where and when they occur....seems to be random). As we didnt have an RU Development spawn point, there was no where to spawn and the game ended as it was a one way game.


----------



## B-rock

Yeah, that happened to me recently also. I also don't like (I don't remember the map) where the opposing side starts with all the objectives (around 7) but the team I was on started with more points...seems really unfair.


----------



## redalert

I think its called conquest assault.


----------



## Inverse

Yes, this is normal. Welcome to Conquest Assault.

Tickets are not the only way to win in a Conquest Assault map. If the Assaulting team takes all your bases, and kills all players on the map~ they win.

This is why teamwork is essential. When all bases are taken, all players on the field are now in sudden death mode. Those players need to work tightly, to capture at least one base so that players can flood back into the game.

It's one of my favorite game modes. Was so tired of Bad Company and BF3 Vanilla being Head On Conquest all day.


----------



## ivesceneenough

I am so glad they included it and didnt change it out.

Makes you HAVE to play objectives.


----------



## 8564dan

Yeah i agree that its a good game mode......but why not make it a completely separate game mode? I click to play conquest and i get into a conquest assault game. I dont want conquest assault....i want conquest. Would just be nice to be able to choose.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> ~112,500 people playing BF3 (according to bf3stats.com)
> PC currently hanging with xbox
> Most ive ever seen. Anyone know what the #'s were like on release day?


Really? Then why are the majority of servers in NA empty? I haven't played in a couple of weeks and it looks like a ghost town in there.

Ah, I forgot to check the 1-5 players box.

There seems to be far more small (less than 32) servers.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Yeah i agree that its a good game mode......but why not make it a completely separate game mode? I click to play conquest and i get into a conquest assault game. I dont want conquest assault....i want conquest. Would just be nice to be able to choose.


Far as I know, all the new Back to Karkand maps are Conquest Assault only and the vanilla maps are Conquest only.
But yeah, wish they'd made an option to play the new maps as normal conquest


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Far as I know, all the new Back to Karkand maps are Conquest Assault only and the vanilla maps are Conquest only.
> But yeah, wish they'd made an option to play the new maps as normal conquest


No, i have played Oman on normal conquest aswell as another one. Its just a matter of finding the "right" server.


----------



## Inverse

They were never normal conquest. The maps were not designed for that gametype.

Look at the structure of Wake Island. It's an Island that is owned by the enemy, and you launch from the airbase to take the island. It makes no sense to give the opposing team an uncap on the island where they don't have an ocean to cross to take the other bases. The RU team would never lose. They'd have a blatant advantage.

Even if the US team dominated, they'd have a damned uncap there harassing their bases all day.

For an RU team to lose, the US team needs to be tenacious. That's the reward of the game. Making it headon removes the entire point of the map design.

Also, being able to take the enemies airfield is freaking awesome. Look at the positives of the game mode. Try to embrace Conquest Assault. It's still very much Conquest. Hell. It's more "Conquest" than any other mode by definition.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm enjoying the 4 new maps a lot more than all the BF3 vanilla maps together.

Back to Karkand is so much fun!









I wish they had implemented Conquest Assault in maps like Caspian Border or Operation Firestorm.


----------



## TriviumKM

Really getting tired of being banned by Admins for, "Hacking/Cheating" just because I'm doing well. So far I've been banned from 9 servers and counting. Love how mature the community is


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> I can't use my mousse on campaign to select options in the main menu and I need to change the resolution and key codes. Someone help me please I wanna play!


bf3 doesn't like high DPI and i had the same issue.

fix:

find the bf3.exe file in the origin games folder.

Right click and choose properties

under the compatibility tab make sure 'disable display scaling on high DPI setting" box is checked.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Really getting tired of being banned by Admins for, "Hacking/Cheating" just because I'm doing well. So far I've been banned from 9 servers and counting. Love how mature the community is


Its obvious because the admins probably watch you and claim that you toggle your hacks. "How did he know the guy was going to be behind him!" "Because I saw him run around the other side of the building..." "LOGIC!?!? I CNAT HNDLE THIS, BANZ0RZ"


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Really getting tired of being banned by Admins for, "Hacking/Cheating" just because I'm doing well. So far I've been banned from 9 servers and counting. Love how mature the community is


Just move onto another server, we haven't ever kicked or banned anyone who wasn't an obvious aimbotter or banned from GGC Streams.

In fact, we try not to kick or ban anybody at all, even if you're legit and do a 100-5.


----------



## crashdummy35

Capped 2 points in a bobcat on Sharqui Peninsula! I'd drive by and my teammates would be like









Put the chase cam on and my GF couldn't stop laughing. Man that was so funny.

The new maps are pretty cool.


----------



## theturbofd

L96 is IMO the best sniper in the game the bullet drop is almost non existent









@trivium

yea kcuestags server is the only server I usually play on great people even though once in a blue I get called a hacker by some body who just hates recon


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> L96 is IMO the best sniper in the game the bullet drop is almost non existent


Really? I haven't tried it yet... But that's stupid if it is like that, it makes the other rifles useless.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just move onto another server, we haven't ever kicked or banned anyone who wasn't an obvious aimbotter or banned from GGC Streams.
> In fact, we try not to kick or ban anybody at all, even if you're legit and do a 100-5.


As you said, I go to another server, just got a little frustrated and used the forum to vent







. You're bound to find a few bad apples out the bunch. If your server was in the states i would gladly hop in it.


----------



## ltg2227

I started getting this message a few days ago. What exactly does it mean? and how do i make it stop from coming up every time i play?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> As you said, I go to another server, just got a little frustrated and used the forum to vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You're bound to find a few bad apples out the bunch. If your server was in the states i would gladly hop in it.


I get great ping while in his server and im on the east coast


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I get great ping while in his server and im on the east coast


What's the server name?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> 
> I started getting this message a few days ago. What exactly does it mean? and how do i make it stop from coming up every time i play?


I get that message all the time. You have to clear out the .tmp files in your documents/bf3 folder.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I get that message all the time. You have to clear out the .tmp files in your documents/bf3 folder.


so, do i select "use cloud data" then? and i looked in my BF3 folder and i don't see any .tmp files. Is there somewhere specific i need to look to delete them?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> What's the server name?


Clan Oaks [ESP] Back to Karkand 24/7


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Really? I haven't tried it yet... But that's stupid if it is like that, it makes the other rifles useless.


Whats the fun in that. A pro sniper that plays certain maps knows the bullet drop fro different distances and can account for it on the go.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Whats the fun in that. A pro sniper that plays certain maps knows the bullet drop fro different distances and can account for it on the go.


Ya me and my M40 are super tight but hey if this gun makes it easier then bleh!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> 
> I started getting this message a few days ago. What exactly does it mean? and how do i make it stop from coming up every time i play?


START > RUN > %temp% > highlight all files and hit DELETE > hit SKIP for the files that can't be deleted. Make sure your browser and Origin are closed when you clean this stuff out.

If that message pops up hit Use Cloud Data; that way you get the stored gameplay stats from Battlelog.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Has anyone noticed more and more people camping since Karkand came out? I swear the last game I was playing I had about 5 noob snipers taking pot shots at me at any one time from every direction when I try and move across the map.
> At least in HC mode, it seems as time goes buy the percentage of people camping with recon has gone up dramatically. Maybe it is because they just suck at the game and it is the only way they can get some kills without getting slaughtered.


They camping to get the new assignments complete xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just move onto another server, we haven't ever kicked or banned anyone who wasn't an obvious aimbotter or banned from GGC Streams.
> In fact, we try not to kick or ban anybody at all, even if you're legit and do a 100-5.


too bad you banned my friend lol cause to many people were complaining he was a hacker when i was watching him play next to me. lol oh well we play on different servers anyways now. I still play on ocn server once a while =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> L96 is IMO the best sniper in the game the bullet drop is almost non existent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @trivium
> yea kcuestags server is the only server I usually play on great people even though once in a blue I get called a hacker by some body who just hates recon


I own a l96 in real life =P well bb gun though. All steel 12 pounds just like the real thing haha. Amazing gun. one of my fav sniper rifles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> 
> I started getting this message a few days ago. What exactly does it mean? and how do i make it stop from coming up every time i play?


Click on Use local data. Or you can turn cloud sync off. BF3 sends its saves to a server so if you play on other servers or you redownload bf3 all your saves will be the same.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Clan Oaks [ESP] Back to Karkand 24/7


Thanks.


----------



## james8

what's the name and location of the OCN server so i can add it to my fav list?


----------



## crashdummy35

All of a sudden PB is kicking me non-stop..?
Quote:


> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/crashdummy35/PBKick.png


Updated PB manually and everything. Was working fine up until about 20 minutes ago. Anyone who has resolved this fill me in on what you did. Thanks.


----------



## bosoxdanc

Oh man, Conquest Assault is so much fun!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> All of a sudden PB is kicking me non-stop..?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/crashdummy35/PBKick.png
> 
> 
> 
> Updated PB manually and everything. Was working fine up until about 20 minutes ago. Anyone who has resolved this fill me in on what you did. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Can you highlight the text and scroll down to see what the violation number is?


----------



## slyoteboy

What did they do to netcode in the latest patch? Totally fubard my game. They fix one thing , and break another







. I ask someone to tab my ping , its 68 , but plays like its 500 something plus. Fricken A. Seems like microstutter or something. I can also tell because of the sound of the rate of fire on the automatics , they are sporadic and choppy. Check out battlelog forums , atleast im not the only one with the problem , but it sucks







I could have lived with the ctds pre patch , but this is now crap.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can you highlight the text and scroll down to see what the violation number is?


I fixed it. I was thinking : "What have I done in the last 20 minutes or so..?"

I had changed my Origin password, in Origin; but, I hadn't changed my EA password to match. That was exactly the problem. Matched them up and it's back to normal. Thanks for the effort though.









They need to put some rockets or something on the bobcat. I've capped 2 points and run 3 people over in it but it's pretty useless.... Hilarious to see it rolling along in a 64-man, complete-chaos map, though.


----------



## digitally

anyone know how to change the sensitivity on the EOD/MAV/SOFLAM? i'm playing on 10-15% sensitivity in bf3 (400dpi)


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> L96 is IMO the best sniper in the game the bullet drop is almost non existent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @trivium
> yea kcuestags server is the only server I usually play on great people even though once in a blue I get called a hacker by some body who just hates recon


how far away have you shot ???

because i think you didnt shoot more then 200 or so meters to not have bullet drop ..

yeahh i know .. bf3 distances are all screwed for sure ... targets at 300meters .. feel like 700 meters and so on ..


----------



## Adam^

I should probably post in the Intel forum but BF3 is the main game I play.

So I have a q6600 which runs the game pretty well on high (medium shadows), fps is good usually around 50-60 (I can't give exact numbers as I don't watch it all the time!). Anyways since Karkand came out the new maps stress my pc far more. The strange thing is I'm still getting 99% gpu usage at times, but at others its dropping off to 75-80%. Now is that a CPU bottleneck or is that within the limits so to speak?

Anyway its xmas and I've been looking at getting a 2500k, CPU RAM mobo cooler and a case would be about £400 (from scan.co.uk), so would it be worth it? There's loads of talk about Ivy Bridge, but I'm not after the latest thing just something that is fast and will last me.

Part of me is thinking to just keep my q6600 for a while as do I really need it, will I see a big increase etc. Whilst the other part of me wants some shiny new PC parts!

So what do you think.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I should probably post in the Intel forum but BF3 is the main game I play.
> So I have a q6600 which runs the game pretty well on high (medium shadows), fps is good usually around 50-60 (I can't give exact numbers as I don't watch it all the time!). Anyways since Karkand came out the new maps stress my pc far more. The strange thing is I'm still getting 99% gpu usage at times, but at others its dropping off to 75-80%. Now is that a CPU bottleneck or is that within the limits so to speak?
> Anyway its xmas and I've been looking at getting a 2500k, CPU RAM mobo cooler and a case would be about £400 (from scan.co.uk), so would it be worth it? There's loads of talk about Ivy Bridge, but I'm not after the latest thing just something that is fast and will last me.
> Part of me is thinking to just keep my q6600 for a while as do I really need it, will I see a big increase etc. Whilst the other part of me wants some shiny new PC parts!
> So what do you think.


If you're using deferred AA, switch to the other one.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how far away have you shot ???
> because i think you didnt shoot more then 200 or so meters to not have bullet drop ..
> yeahh i know .. bf3 distances are all screwed for sure ... targets at 300meters .. feel like 700 meters and so on ..


Well last headshot I got with it was 526m I believe


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> If you're using deferred AA, switch to the other one.


I don't use MSAA only the FXAA, but like I said is it worth going to a 2500k with my 5870 or will the GPU still be the limiting factor?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I don't use MSAA only the FXAA, but like I said is it worth going to a 2500k with my 5870 or will the GPU still be the limiting factor?


It will absolutely be worth it, go for it.

I came from an Athlon II X4 630 2.8ghz, which is basically the same as yours though yours is oc'd, the difference was night and day in anything that needed more CPU horsepower. SLI 570's can't BN this proc in most games.

Your card is basically = to a 560, so with just the proc change you should gain performance, it's relative to the game though, but overall you'll be satisfied.


----------



## Celcius

When I try to play multiplayer or co-op, it says it can't connect. (I can play campaign fine though).
Any tips?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I should probably post in the Intel forum but BF3 is the main game I play.
> So I have a q6600 which runs the game pretty well on high (medium shadows), fps is good usually around 50-60 (I can't give exact numbers as I don't watch it all the time!). Anyways since Karkand came out the new maps stress my pc far more. The strange thing is I'm still getting 99% gpu usage at times, but at others its dropping off to 75-80%. Now is that a CPU bottleneck or is that within the limits so to speak?
> Anyway its xmas and I've been looking at getting a 2500k, CPU RAM mobo cooler and a case would be about £400 (from scan.co.uk), so would it be worth it? There's loads of talk about Ivy Bridge, but I'm not after the latest thing just something that is fast and will last me.
> Part of me is thinking to just keep my q6600 for a while as do I really need it, will I see a big increase etc. Whilst the other part of me wants some shiny new PC parts!
> So what do you think.


Your cpu is fine at that speed. You've taken it about as far as it can safely go on air. The main thing with older cpu's is the minimum frames per second stays really low. At least a lot lower than newer gen stuff. I average about 90%+ gpu usage (I think) and I'm even down clocked a bit right now to 3.2 GHz.
Quote:


> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/crashdummy35/GPUUsageWaves.png


Reading through some other threads I've seen how more than 4 GB of system RAM helps with the cpu spikes. But for 775/DDR 2 it probably isn't worth it to buy more RAM. DDR 2 is twice as fast as DDR 3 right now.

The new maps are really taxing and something must be wrong with them because a lot of the servers are laggy as hell. I keep reading about net code but, I have absolutely no idea what net code even is or does so I'm just saying they are not 100% atm.

When you upgrade you'll see a huge increase in min fps and overall fps. For now, us 775ers just gotta keep chugging along...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Well last headshot I got with it was 526m I believe


500meters without correction?

wow..

can't wait to finally unlock it

wich should be tonight









just need 25 spot assist


----------



## james8

at what distances does a body shot from the M98B kills in one shot?
I got a headshot kill with one M98B bullet at 1048.9 meters camping, but i like being in the action more and having OSK sniper rifle would be great.


----------



## Shodhanth

The M98B at extremely close range ~10m does 95dmg so in no way is it a 1 hit kill.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> The M98B at extremely close range ~10m does 95dmg so in no way is it a 1 hit kill.


in hardcore it is

60% health for everyone sure does help


----------



## CallsignVega

What moron(s) at DICE thought it was a good idea to place all of the Karkand spawn points out in the open so that every time you spawn you have five dudes shooting at you before you even have control of your character needs to be freaking fired. The built-in two seconds of pointless black screen when you spawn in is just icing on the cake of fun! I swear the more I play this game the more aggravated I get with all of the horrible design "features".


----------



## Fr0sty

yeah the spawn points in this game are messed up


----------



## iARDAs

Nice

I am in the wagon of game got disconnected, you got kicked

I get it every single game after the DLC came out.

Amazing.


----------



## Milamber

How do I switch to burst mode, automatic with assault rifles?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> How do I switch to burst mode, automatic with assault rifles?


I think it's "V" by default.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> What moron(s) at DICE thought it was a good idea to place all of the Karkand spawn points out in the open so that every time you spawn you have five dudes shooting at you before you even have control of your character needs to be freaking fired. The built-in two seconds of pointless black screen when you spawn in is just icing on the cake of fun! I swear the more I play this game the more aggravated I get with all of the horrible design "features".


I know exactly how you feel, I almost never finish a session pissed of that something stupid was overlooked and messed up or missed. To me this game is far from complete and shouldn't of been released just yet, stupid EA...

I unloaded 3 bullets in a dudes head....he turned around and shot me, like what the hell? If I had a sniped he would of been history long time ago...


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Your cpu is fine at that speed. You've taken it about as far as it can safely go on air. The main thing with older cpu's is the minimum frames per second stays really low. At least a lot lower than newer gen stuff. I average about 90%+ gpu usage (I think) and I'm even down clocked a bit right now to 3.2 GHz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/crashdummy35/GPUUsageWaves.png
> 
> 
> 
> Reading through some other threads I've seen how more than 4 GB of system RAM helps with the cpu spikes. But for 775/DDR 2 it probably isn't worth it to buy more RAM. DDR 2 is twice as fast as DDR 3 right now.
> The new maps are really taxing and something must be wrong with them because a lot of the servers are laggy as hell. I keep reading about net code but, I have absolutely no idea what net code even is or does so I'm just saying they are not 100% atm.
> When you upgrade you'll see a huge increase in min fps and overall fps. For now, us 775ers just gotta keep chugging along...
Click to expand...

Thats what I've thought looking at it, my max fps might improve by say 5 frames but the minimum should be a lot higher, along with the gameplay feeling more smooth. I'm still contemplating it as my current rig is still very capable!

The lag in the new maps is definitely rendering related not servers. I can see my fp dropping off especially in Karkand as it has to render so much at once!


----------



## [email protected]

I can understand why we can't see our pings but other players but i have a dilemma. Since i joined EVGA server to play i seen like maybe 1 or two players with - ping like mine but only like maybe once or twice but the last time i saw was just one player? What gives? Why does he have ping too since i cannot see mine?

Is he using my internet? Seriously sick of seeing that makes me feel i'm not understanding how IP works or whatever. I really don't and i'm sick of people tag tailing my connection. Why do i see one player with no ping like mine on my team? Is he hacking? Or what? Can someone advise me what's with this?









Hope someone can explain me or do you see it too?


----------



## Milamber

IS someone able to link me to a site that can tell me the most powerful assault rifles? I was using the AN94 but I hear isnt not powerful when reading the wiki and I'm looking for something alternative and different to what others use which seems to be F2000 and Famas!


----------



## PARTON

One team:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bosoxdanc*
> 
> Oh man, Conquest Assault is so much fun!


The other:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone else had it where you couldn't spawn because all the spawn points had been taken? Its one of the stupid new conquest types (im still confused as to where and when they occur....seems to be random). As we didnt have an RU Development spawn point, there was no where to spawn and the game ended as it was a one way game.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 500meters without correction?
> wow..
> can't wait to finally unlock it
> wich should be tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just need 25 spot assist


Well it's slight correction dont get me wrong and the bullet travels very and I mean very fast.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> IS someone able to link me to a site that can tell me the most powerful assault rifles? I was using the AN94 but I hear isnt not powerful when reading the wiki and I'm looking for something alternative and different to what others use which seems to be F2000 and Famas!


try out different weapons and and you'll get the feel for them ...

what one person finds optimum .. might not be optimum for you .. and one person's sight of preference might not be your best

so try out some assault riffle until you have a general idea of what you like and then it will be better for those who are experienced with the guns in bf3 to help you out

but my preference depens on the kit

engineer = scar-h + holo + suppresor + foregrip
assault = m16a4 + stock ironsight + foregrip + heavy barrel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Well it's slight correction dont get me wrong and the bullet travels very and I mean very fast.


just unlocked it 5min ago .. and man do these bullet travel fast :O

no doubt in my mind that i'll enjoy camping to oversea the battlefield + kill some pesky intruders


----------



## calavera

M98 travels fastest with less drop than any other sniper rifle in the game.

Also, if anyone hasn't seen this yet: easter eggs in Wake Island


----------



## charlesquik

hey guys... im bored of playing with noob and to be a lone wolf..... I need a team and friend to play with... with a certain skill that why I ask here









My name is charlieking01 add me!


----------



## Engin

i purchased back to karkand with credit card but i cant install the expension pack.
i re-login for many times but pack is not appear on origin client for download.
i check updates of battlefield 3 but it is up-to-date.
i can see on the left side of the browser in battlelog that i have back to karkand.
where can i install it?
did you guys start downloading immidietly after purchasing the pack?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> i purchased back to karkand with credit card but i cant install the expension pack.
> i re-login for many times but pack is not appear on origin client for download.
> i check updates of battlefield 3 but it is up-to-date.
> i can see on the left side of the browser in battlelog that i have back to karkand.
> where can i install it?
> did you guys start downloading immidietly after purchasing the pack?


You don't have to download anytthing at all when purchasing Back to Karkand, as the content was already included in the patch released on December 6th.

When did you purchase it? It took my friend about 2 hours to work for him, log off Battlelog, close Origin, then try, and so on.

Might take a while, but it should work within an hour or two at most.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> i purchased back to karkand with credit card but i cant install the expension pack.
> i re-login for many times but pack is not appear on origin client for download.
> i check updates of battlefield 3 but it is up-to-date.
> i can see on the left side of the browser in battlelog that i have back to karkand.
> where can i install it?
> did you guys start downloading immidietly after purchasing the pack?


It was part of the latest patch, you already have it. Try joining a server running Karkand, Shaqui, Oman or Wake and see if you can join.


----------



## Engin

on origin client, i cant see any diffirence
is there a sign or something like that?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> on origin client, i cant see any diffirence
> is there a sign or something like that?


No, Origin will not tell you if you have Back to Karkand or not.

Log off Battlelog, log off Origin, open up Origin, open up Battlelog, try joining a server with any of the B2K maps.


----------



## Engin

i see,
thank you very much for your concern


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Great, I'm now a "bugged account" victim and can't create or join a party. Happened to all four of us playing two nights ago. Only one of us has regained party abilities, the rest of us can't. Time to do it manually with Mumble and Ventrillo I guess. :/


----------



## Wbroach23

Punkbuster keeps kicking me for 0 mins for.......... it doesnt dang say.
Last time I updated PB through pbsetup this time it didn't work anyone have any Ideas please


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Really getting tired of being banned by Admins for, "Hacking/Cheating" just because I'm doing well. So far I've been banned from 9 servers and counting. Love how mature the community is


Link to stats pl0x


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Great, I'm now a "bugged account" victim and can't create or join a party. Happened to all four of us playing two nights ago. Only one of us has regained party abilities, the rest of us can't. Time to do it manually with Mumble and Ventrillo I guess. :/


I hope you'll regain your partying abiility soon lol









Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> Punkbuster keeps kicking me for 0 mins for.......... it doesnt dang say.
> Last time I updated PB through pbsetup this time it didn't work anyone have any Ideas please


Can you try highlighting the text and scrolling down to reveal the rest of the message?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I can understand why we can't see our pings but other players but i have a dilemma. Since i joined EVGA server to play i seen like maybe 1 or two players with - ping like mine but only like maybe once or twice but the last time i saw was just one player? What gives? Why does he have ping too since i cannot see mine?
> 
> Is he using my internet? Seriously sick of seeing that makes me feel i'm not understanding how IP works or whatever. I really don't and i'm sick of people tag tailing my connection. Why do i see one player with no ping like mine on my team? Is he hacking? Or what? Can someone advise me what's with this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone can explain me or do you see it too?


Take some medicine for all that sickness. It's just a bug.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Just bought the Karkland expansion pack, but cant join any B2K servers.

Right clicked on BF3 and checked for updates, but it says its updated. I tried logging out, and logging back in a few times.

Do I have to wait a while for Origin to update or what? Steam always had my games ready to go the second I make the purchase.

Edit: Its working now


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> M98 travels fastest with less drop than any other sniper rifle in the game.
> Also, if anyone hasn't seen this yet: easter eggs in Wake Island


cool! i have a Easter egg for ya! i made a video but it really bogs down my frames so the sound isnt in snyc xD So ill let you do it and credit me =). Idk if this is on YouTube yet but if you go on Strike At Karkand and go to the tv station(correct me if thts the wrong map xD). Go up the stairs and listen for a Door with music faintly playing.....once you find the door its playing bf2 music xD jammm outt! Aslo read some of the boxes ingame. lol One says MICE instead of DICE. Other boxes are funny too. don't remember them all lol. soo many easter eggs. gotta love dice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlesquik*
> 
> hey guys... im bored of playing with noob and to be a lone wolf..... I need a team and friend to play with... with a certain skill that why I ask here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is charlieking01 add me!


Ill add ya. you can join my platoon in my sig. my friends and I do teamwork everynight at 11PM EST. We like to mess around too for fun and to relax. like finding easter eggs! xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Great, I'm now a "bugged account" victim and can't create or join a party. Happened to all four of us playing two nights ago. Only one of us has regained party abilities, the rest of us can't. Time to do it manually with Mumble and Ventrillo I guess. :/


My friend had this lastnight. Ended up having to use Facebook videochat(without the video) to do our nightly teamwork runs. =/ we spent a good 2 hours trying to fix but it seems a lot of people are having this and dice is looking into this matter.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can you try highlighting the text and scrolling down to reveal the rest of the message?


I'll give it a shot when I get home from work thanks for the suggestion I'll let you know


----------



## EastCoast

It looks like a lack of ram was never the problem with long load times with BF3. B2K loads faster then the stock maps only using 4gigs of ram.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Not sure if this has been seen yet but I came across a DICE developer's Battlelog profile and he has multiple soldiers, one which was just recently created.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Nollbit/


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Not sure if this has been seen yet but I came across a DICE developer's Battlelog profile and he has multiple soldiers, one which was just recently created.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Nollbit/


you should look at demize99 one. lol he has a lot of soilders.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-Battlefield-3-Ranked-32-slot-Chicago/

Is that the only server we have ?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Link to stats pl0x


My stats are nothing amazing or out of the ordinary, but OK.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/bangKM/stats/331684914/pc/


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> My stats are nothing amazing or out of the ordinary, but OK.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/bangKM/stats/331684914/pc/


Your stats are freaking great.

I'm lower than most because I'm a vehicles player~ and I drive/pilot, not a gunner so I don't score high all the time. You're quite good .


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> IS someone able to link me to a site that can tell me the most powerful assault rifles? I was using the AN94 but I hear isnt not powerful when reading the wiki and I'm looking for something alternative and different to what others use which seems to be F2000 and Famas!


If you like numbers, here you go http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=dmgchart

Most of the rifles actually have the same damage stats, what it comes down to is how well a gun handles and clip size basically. Just have to find something you are comfortable with as they all have about the same damage characteristics.


----------



## Addictedtokaos

What is happening to BF3???

Everyone was so hyped about it before release. At launch I had 5 friends that played it. After the first month, only 2 or 3 of them played still. For the last month only 2 of us (1 friend) play. Majority of my friends were big BF2 fans. Is the game dying already? Please tell me Im wrong.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

This looks promising:









https://twitter.com/#!/TomasDanko/statuses/147277325317316608

oh and bonus:


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Your stats are freaking great.
> I'm lower than most because I'm a vehicles player~ and I drive/pilot, not a gunner so I don't score high all the time. You're quite good .


Thanks. Slowly getting used to playing on PC (was a console gamer that made the switch for BF3), so there's still room for improvement. I mostly play 64/32p Conquest (minus Metro, can't stand it), but I'm down to play whatever if anyone wants to add me.

I'm in the OCN platoon, but been playing by myself all this time due to not buying a mic yet.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> on origin client, i cant see any diffirence
> is there a sign or something like that?


When you get into Battlelog you should see this:








If not contact Ea support


----------



## Karlz3r

Does anybody know if Karkand will get discounted during christmas or any time soon? I bought the game for 1 cent more than the dlc costs..


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Does anybody know if Karkand will get discounted during christmas or any time soon? I bought the game for 1 cent more than the dlc costs..


It's worth it. If they would have released the main game like Karkhand is, i'd have been happy. The maps are soooooo much better.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> What is happening to BF3???
> Everyone was so hyped about it before release. At launch I had 5 friends that played it. After the first month, only 2 or 3 of them played still. For the last month only 2 of us (1 friend) play. Majority of my friends were big BF2 fans. Is the game dying already? Please tell me Im wrong.


I don't think it's come to that. Every night I play, there are no shortage of servers and players. I've been playing with 3 other friends since launch and we're still at it. People like to wildly overreact and make empty threats in response to issues, but it's pointless. Every single Battlefield game, back to BF1942, has had horrendous problems at launch and even throughout the game's viable history. It's the nature of the beast with PC games of this sort being installed on thousands of different PC configurations, so as far as I'm concerned, all this is par for the course. Now that doesn't mean that isn't still irritating (like my bugged account







) and customers should raise concerns to EA/DICE, but "going on strike" is pointless; issues can and will be resolved.

And with the success of the Battlefield series, the bar has been raised very high, so players have lofty and often unrealistic expectations.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> What is happening to BF3???
> Everyone was so hyped about it before release. At launch I had 5 friends that played it. After the first month, only 2 or 3 of them played still. For the last month only 2 of us (1 friend) play. Majority of my friends were big BF2 fans. Is the game dying already? Please tell me Im wrong.


It think BF3 will drop off quite a bit because it has a serious flaw. While it can be quite fun, it also can be extremely irritating. Most people might not experience all of these but I am sure all experience some of these:

Horrible netcode lag (IE dying from what happened in the past)
Spawn points out in the open so as soon as you spawn you die
Prone causing huge amount of camping in which you can snipe people with only three inches of your head sticking out from behind cover
Disconnected from EA online
"Something went wrong"
Black screen when you spawn
Super accurate/extremely high damage LMG spam
Mortars
Items that take zero skill to kill with (MAV, Claymores, Mines)
Zoomed in scope FPS drop
Flashlights that still blind you outside and barely got nerfed at all
Extremely overdone sun/smoke/weather effects
Frozen in place after revive
Dying behind cover/non-line of sight as bullets routinely magically go through the ground, boulders and solid concrete walls and barriers (going back to atrocious netcode plays a part in this)
Horrible squad management
No VOIP so unless your in a clan you are playing by yourself 99% of the time

Just some things off the top of my head.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin*
> 
> on origin client, i cant see any diffirence
> is there a sign or something like that?


Did you get the expansion to work?

In your Battle feed I think it's called, it should show a small thumbnail and a notice. Like this:
Quote:


> http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd516/crashdummy35/Untitled.png


You just have to wait a bit for it to go active.









Hope it's working for you.

Edit: @ CallsignVega Yeah this game still has some serious issues. A few times now I've been revived and when I come back up, the scoreboard and an expanded mini-map are up and ruining my view. It's happened to me about 5 times already. Submitted some screenies to "feedback."

One more small gripe before I head out: I ran around looking for a Repair Tool victim for the engie unlock and ... shouldn't even have bothered. That first engie assignment unlocked gun is lame. At first I thought it was like a new MP5 or something so I was thinking "Ahhhhhhh yeah." It's whack. Stick to the bobcat; lots more fun to be had there!!!


----------



## kcuestag

They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).

If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> What is happening to BF3???
> Everyone was so hyped about it before release. At launch I had 5 friends that played it. After the first month, only 2 or 3 of them played still. For the last month only 2 of us (1 friend) play. Majority of my friends were big BF2 fans. Is the game dying already? Please tell me Im wrong.


My biggest gripe at the moment with the game is that flying with a high DPI mouse allows you to actually turn 3 times faster and also able to brake rather then when playing with a joystick.

I bough a joystick the other day just to fly in this game and then I found this out, I mean, what kind of ****** overlooked this.I kept getting shot down so quickly it irritated the crap out of me so I tried with the mouse for the lols....

I reckon they need to make it so after turning a certain amount the screen starts to blacken, effect of the g forces.

Second big gripe is that all the maps made a console oriented, so in another words crap and mix in that 64player is broken because of it makes for one hell of a fun time..

..not.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Addictedtokaos*
> 
> What is happening to BF3???
> Everyone was so hyped about it before release. At launch I had 5 friends that played it. After the first month, only 2 or 3 of them played still. For the last month only 2 of us (1 friend) play. Majority of my friends were big BF2 fans. Is the game dying already? Please tell me Im wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> It think BF3 will drop off quite a bit because it has a serious flaw. While it can be quite fun, it also can be extremely irritating. Most people might not experience all of these but I am sure all experience some of these:
> 
> Horrible netcode lag (IE dying from what happened in the past)
> Spawn points out in the open so as soon as you spawn you die
> Prone causing huge amount of camping in which you can snipe people with only three inches of your head sticking out from behind cover
> Disconnected from EA online
> "Something went wrong"
> Black screen when you spawn
> Super accurate/extremely high damage LMG spam
> Mortars
> Items that take zero skill to kill with (MAV, Claymores, Mines)
> Zoomed in scope FPS drop
> Flashlights that still blind you outside and barely got nerfed at all
> Extremely overdone sun/smoke/weather effects
> Frozen in place after revive
> Dying behind cover/non-line of sight as bullets routinely magically go through the ground, boulders and solid concrete walls and barriers (going back to atrocious netcode plays a part in this)
> Horrible squad management
> No VOIP so unless your in a clan you are playing by yourself 99% of the time
> 
> Just some things off the top of my head.
Click to expand...

There seem to be a lot of ways to grief in the game, using certain tactics or exploiting equipment, etc. Sometimes it can be fun to find a counter to these tactics, other times it's just plain annoying.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).
> 
> If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


Flares wouldn't have any effect on Javelin as it is laser guided. I was playing engi last night and a recon on my team was working with me lasering targets on Wake Island. I loved watching chopper pilots try to flare away my Javelin.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).
> If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


As a tank driver, I find that very happy making.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).
> If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


dont forget the citv and guided missiles your screwed also. The downside to having all of this new tech in BF3 is if your team isnt that good choppers are not all that effective.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Flares wouldn't have any effect on Javelin as it is laser guided. I was playing engi last night and a recon on my team was working with me lasering targets on Wake Island. I loved watching chopper pilots try to flare away my Javelin.


since when are javelins anti aircraft missile anyway?

i of course meant in real life

but you are right.. that once a target is laser designated there is no getting away from it .. unless you go away from the laser designater


----------



## kcuestag

I still find it quite unbalanced, this did not happen prior to the last patch, and you could just use flares on javelins too.

Sure the laser can get through flares as it's laser designated, but this is a game, and I find it quite unbalanced to be honest. Why can tanks get away from it with flares but not choppers?

There HAS to be some counter-measures for Javelins vs Choppers, or at least make it so it doesn't kill you with a single hit...


----------



## redalert

Anyone unlock the PP-19 yet? I hate playing rush but gotta Arm 10 MCOMs too unlock it


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I still find it quite unbalanced, this did not happen prior to the last patch, and you could just use flares on javelins too.
> Sure the laser can get through flares as it's laser designated, but this is a game, and I find it quite unbalanced to be honest. Why can tanks get away from it with flares but not choppers?
> There HAS to be some counter-measures for Javelins vs Choppers, or at least make it so it doesn't kill you with a single hit...


yo dawg since when do tanks have flare.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> yo dawg since when do tanks have flare.


also in my entire 72 hours of bf3 i've never seen any recon and engineer work together to do that kinda thing. it's rare, it's serious teamwork so the chopper deserved to get owned.

oops sry for double post. accidentally clicked quote instead of edit









btw kuestag how's arkham city? what would u rate it from 1-10?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> yo dawg since when do tanks have flare.


Well I meant the tank counter-measures which is smoke, my bad.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> also in my entire 72 hours of bf3 i've never seen any recon and engineer work together to do that kinda thing. it's rare, it's serious teamwork so the chopper deserved to get owned.
> oops sry for double post. accidentally clicked quote instead of edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw kuestag how's arkham city? what would u rate it from 1-10?


Well we have like ~20 clan members online every night playing on our server and we usually balance both teams to have half of the clan on each time, and we all play with team speak 3, so it is not too hard to get 2 guys to do that and take down the chopper, but it does get annoying as we have no counter-measures for it.









I'd rate it a 10 in story line, although DX11 is still broken.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> also in my entire 72 hours of bf3 i've never seen any recon and engineer work together to do that kinda thing. it's rare, it's serious teamwork so the chopper deserved to get owned.
> oops sry for double post. accidentally clicked quote instead of edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw kuestag how's arkham city? what would u rate it from 1-10?


they have IR smoke which can counter the soflam and CITV chopper can only run and hide. The 1st day of playing the new maps I was seeing soflams every where never seen so many compared to the other BF3 maps


----------



## B!0HaZard

What do you guys set network smoothing factor to? I tried minimum and it works pretty well. Probably gonna set it to 10% to be on the safe side. I do see some erratic movements at min.

Also, I fixed my problem. Basically, whenever I set network smoothing factor manually through the conf file, the game fails to load, even with proper formatting. No idea why.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can you try highlighting the text and scrolling down to reveal the rest of the message?
> Take some medicine for all that sickness. It's just a bug.


Are you SURE it's a bug?


----------



## ltg2227

I still wish they would give a graph or something on the guns to show their strengths and weaknesses....


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I still wish they would give a graph or something on the guns to show their strengths and weaknesses....


http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/

?


----------



## mtbiker033

I just read through several pages and didn't see the deal with the ping of everyone else but not your own? What in the world is that about?

so many annoyances with this game its ridiculous. I absolutely loved BFBC2 and in many ways find it more fun than this.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).
> If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


Been like this since the big patch.









Surprised no one else noticed it... I definitely see more SOFLAM's up now, making jets/helis useless as they can't even take off before they're locked on lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just read through several pages and didn't see the deal with the ping of everyone else but not your own? What in the world is that about?
> so many annoyances with this game its ridiculous. I absolutely loved BFBC2 and in many ways find it more fun than this.


Doesn't make sense to me either. There is a way to check your ping though, just hit Alt Control and S. It will bring up up some information on the top left. IGO is your ping as far as I can tell. It's a huge pain IMO.


----------



## KingT

I have just set my best Head Shot result on the Firestorm map..

It's *1642m* with *SV98 + Straight Pull Bolt* equiped..

It's from *standing position* on a hill far left from US base on a enemy sniper on a hill far back/above RU base that was also shoting back at me..









I actually have gotten two HS from the same position in this round..









My previous best was 1350m and it also has been set today..

Here's my position:



Here's the report from actual round:



CHEERS..


----------



## FlyingNugget

Its like impossible for me to win 5 squad death matches. Been playing all day and only got 2 wins...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Its like impossible for me to win 5 squad death matches. Been playing all day and only got 2 wins...


stuck trying to unlock the same riffle ...

the L85 better be worth it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Its like impossible for me to win 5 squad death matches. Been playing all day and only got 2 wins...


Did it on my first 5 tries :/

Then again I'm playing with three other friends to stomp everyone, lol.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Its mind boggling how I can lose every time. Its like when you are driving down the road and you hit EVERY red light.


----------



## Wbroach23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can you try highlighting the text and scrolling down to reveal the rest of the message?
> Take some medicine for all that sickness. It's just a bug.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> I'll give it a shot when I get home from work thanks for the suggestion I'll let you know


It says Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe


----------



## kcuestag

Just play with some friends.

I'm currently doing Squad TDM with 3 other clan mates and we're literally owning everyone by at least 30 out of 50 kills.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> It says Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe


Punkbuster not installed properly? I had that. Cured it after transferring to a new pc. Origin did not install it properly.. When I did "verify integrity in game cache" for bfbc2 in Steam, that reinstalled PunkBuster correctly, so then origin/bf3 worked.


----------



## Blackops_2




----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> yo dawg since when do tanks have flare.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I meant the tank counter-measures which is smoke, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> also in my entire 72 hours of bf3 i've never seen any recon and engineer work together to do that kinda thing. it's rare, it's serious teamwork so the chopper deserved to get owned.
> oops sry for double post. accidentally clicked quote instead of edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw kuestag how's arkham city? what would u rate it from 1-10?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well we have like ~20 clan members online every night playing on our server and we usually balance both teams to have half of the clan on each time, and we all play with team speak 3, so it is not too hard to get 2 guys to do that and take down the chopper, but it does get annoying as we have no counter-measures for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rate it a 10 in story line, although DX11 is still broken.
Click to expand...

For aircraft/choppers to counter it they would have to have some way to obscure themselves from the laser, like the tanks do with smoke. I think it balances out pretty evenly considering how hard it is to get cooperation on an engi and recon in open pub matches. When playing with a clan/on vent/mumble this kind of thing should be happening a lot.Even then most good pilots fly low and as sooon as they hear that constant lock on beep they start trying to get behind terrain. The match I was using it in some recon that wasn't even in my squad saw I had Javelin on my back I guess. He kept SOFAM out after that. It was pretty cool since we never even communicated through chat or anything. It just kind of came together.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They ruined the helicopter's deffense (HAVOC/VIPER).
> 
> If you use a soflam and a javelin and you get shot by it, it won't warn you about it so you don't know when to use flares, and the javelin kills choppers instantly.


Tank Guided Shells don't give a warning either. ECM would work if you knew when to use it though. Don't get me started on the 30+ bugs with choppers. They still eat tanks for breakfast anywho.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wbroach23*
> 
> It says Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe


Can you go into C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\__Installer\punkbuster\redist and run pbsvc.exe to verify pb install is working.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> For aircraft/choppers to counter it they would have to have some way to obscure themselves from the laser, like the tanks do with smoke. I think it balances out pretty evenly considering how hard it is to get cooperation on an engi and recon in open pub matches. When playing with a clan/on vent/mumble this kind of thing should be happening a lot.Even then most good pilots fly low and as sooon as they hear that constant lock on beep they start trying to get behind terrain. The match I was using it in some recon that wasn't even in my squad saw I had Javelin on my back I guess. He kept SOFAM out after that. It was pretty cool since we never even communicated through chat or anything. It just kind of came together.


That normally works except on Caspian, and Firestorm just to name two. Sitting on top of the crane on Firestorm with a SOFLAM, or sitting on top of the antenna on Caspian. No one will fly or drive a tank anywhere, you'll be locked on instantly.


----------



## Stash9876

How effective is the soflam if you just place one and leave it?


----------



## james8

the mouse cursor for the soflam is completely broken. it is painfully slow to move your view and tracking helicopters is almost impossible.

man some people in this game got some serious hatred for recon.
I had 2 matches where i was MVP and got very high KDR (got a 14-2 and a 13-1 match) from sniping, while being on the defending team (i only snipe when defend).
dude:
"buncha noob snipers."
me:
"stop dissing recon i got MVP couple of matches ago with 7.0 KDR"
him:
"KDR and score means nothing."


----------



## Prymus

Here is something to add some spice to your game play. get a wired gamepad, 360, and lay it in your lap while playing...it vibrates the whole time like when you game on a console. kinda neat.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> How effective is the soflam if you just place one and leave it?


It depends on how careless vehicles operators on the opposing team are.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the mouse cursor for the soflam is completely broken. it is painfully slow to move your view and tracking helicopters is almost impossible.
> man some people in this game got some serious hatred for recon.
> I had 2 matches where i was MVP and got very high KDR (got a 14-2 and a 13-1 match) from sniping, while being on the defending team (i only snipe when defend).
> dude:
> "buncha noob snipers."
> me:
> "stop dissing recon i got MVP couple of matches ago with 7.0 KDR"
> him:
> "KDR and score means nothing."


You snipers are easy to take out anyway... I sometimes get creative with how I kill them


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prymus*
> 
> Here is something to add some spice to your game play. get a wired gamepad, 360, and lay it in your lap while playing...it vibrates the whole time like when you game on a console. kinda neat.


Vibrator in your lap eh? Sounds kinky. Might want to look into something like this instead.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the mouse cursor for the soflam is completely broken. it is painfully slow to move your view and tracking helicopters is almost impossible.
> man some people in this game got some serious hatred for recon.
> I had 2 matches where i was MVP and got very high KDR (got a 14-2 and a 13-1 match) from sniping, while being on the defending team (i only snipe when defend).
> dude:
> "buncha noob snipers."
> me:
> "stop dissing recon i got MVP couple of matches ago with 7.0 KDR"
> him:
> "KDR and score means nothing."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> You snipers are easy to take out anyway... I sometimes get creative with how I kill them


challenge accepted


----------



## friend'scatdied

Sorry guys, I hate B2K.

I'm just not a vehicles guy, and B2K is all about those vehicles. As an infantryman I'm sticking to the stock maps.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sorry guys, I hate B2K.
> I'm just not a vehicles guy, and B2K is all about those vehicles. As an infantryman I'm sticking to the stock maps.


+1 Spawns+Vehicles make B2K unplayable for me. I rarely can even spawn in now.


----------



## Jcyle

I've been getting some crashes to desktop lately, for the love of god I have tried everything that I can think of and it still happens. Basically the game crashes to desktop with the sound dead; anything in relating to sound will crash the software at this point, even adjusting the volume level is a no. This requires a restart of the PC to get the sound back.

This is not related to overclocking of any sorts, since the game crashes on stock as well as any type of overclocked settings. Any ideas whats going on? Pretty sure my motherboard does not have a Realtek onboard sound.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*


I lol'd at the video cuz i laughed when i saw the clouds made flickers in the background. How can you call it beauty if there was a smoke flicker? Beta drivers?







I still think Crysis 1 has better graphics BUT it does not have frostbite and dx11. If these two can make babies it would be CryFrostbite Engine 2.0







Would be rad!


----------



## EVILNOK

Not from BF3 but some of you guys might like it. Best office I've seen:


----------



## RallyMaster

Anyone else feel like the carbines are kinda weak in this game? Ever since I started using assault rifles and now the M27 IAR and the RPK-74M both like I would use an assault rifle, I feel like the carbines don't do much because they have limited range, limited clip size and a good amount of all around recoil.

I started the game out on engineer and really hate playing the class now lol


----------



## Fr0sty

an epic game ruined by server crash


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> +1 Spawns+Vehicles make B2K unplayable for me. I rarely can even spawn in now.


Ya, spawning out in the open in these maps only to repeatedly die gets incredibly frustrating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Anyone else feel like the carbines are kinda weak in this game? Ever since I started using assault rifles and now the M27 IAR and the RPK-74M both like I would use an assault rifle, I feel like the carbines don't do much because they have limited range, limited clip size and a good amount of all around recoil.
> I started the game out on engineer and really hate playing the class now lol


Carbines are some of the weakest guns in the game no doubt. I guess they thought they could give Engineers the crappy guns because they get a rocket launcher. Even though support gets unlimited ammo and assault gets unlimited health/revives/grenade launcher, the assault rifles and LMG's are massively better than carbines.

So much so that on my Engineer I started to use the AS VAL general weapon but that thing has really slow bullet speed making for poor range engagements.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the mouse cursor for the soflam is completely broken. it is painfully slow to move your view and tracking helicopters is almost impossible.


+ EOD, MAV.


----------



## Atlantida

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82104954/

lol BF3 troll


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlantida*
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82104954/
> lol BF3 troll


The way those people react only serves to fuel more trolling.


----------



## ljason8eg

Lol that's pretty funny, but I have a feeling some of those responses are canned and edited in. I've never heard quite that much rage over a game.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have just set my best Head Shot result on the Firestorm map..
> It's *1642m* with *SV98 + Straight Pull Bolt* equiped..
> It's from *standing position* on a hill far left from US base on a enemy sniper on a hill far back/above RU base that was also shoting back at me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have gotten two HS from the same position in this round..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My previous best was 1350m and it also has been set today..
> Here's my position:
> 
> Here's the report from actual round:
> 
> CHEERS..


Any tips for long range sniping? I can't kill anything on 400m range lol.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Not from BF3 but some of you guys might like it. Best office I've seen:






Same song, but in sky diving both vids are pretty awesome.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I still find it quite unbalanced, this did not happen prior to the last patch, and you could just use flares on javelins too.
> Sure the laser can get through flares as it's laser designated, but this is a game, and I find it quite unbalanced to be honest. Why can tanks get away from it with flares but not choppers?
> There HAS to be some counter-measures for Javelins vs Choppers, or at least make it so it doesn't kill you with a single hit...


I agree. Last night I was playing Wake and I couldn't get the Viper anywhere near the first flags, they had a Javelin and SOFLAM on each arm of the island so anywhere I went I was locked up and had 2 Jav's at me, as there is no counter measure I couldn't do anything to avoid them, on other maps I would hide behind cover but there isn't any on Wake. At least the tanks have IR Smoke which breaks any laser lock. It wouldn't be so bad if the Heli's were as maneuverable as in BF2, I could do anything with the Heli's in that game, on BF3 as soon as you pitch left or right more than 45 degrees the thing falls like a stone.

Arma 2 Jets had a Flak counter measure for AA missles, the Jet would deposit a cloud of fragmented debris which would destroy any incoming missile which flew through it, something similar on the Heli's in BF3 would be good for Javelins/Guided Shell (or smoke, didn't BC2 heli's have smoke?)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the mouse cursor for the soflam is completely broken. it is painfully slow to move your view and tracking helicopters is almost impossible.


Well some are doing OK with it, and making it easy for me to take down helis with my javelin......


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I agree. Last night I was playing Wake and I couldn't get the Viper anywhere near the first flags, they had a Javelin and SOFLAM on each arm of the island so anywhere I went I was locked up and had 2 Jav's at me, as there is no counter measure I couldn't do anything to avoid them, on other maps I would hide behind cover but there isn't any on Wake. At least the tanks have IR Smoke which breaks any laser lock. It wouldn't be so bad if the Heli's were as maneuverable as in BF2, I could do anything with the Heli's in that game, on BF3 as soon as you pitch left or right more than 45 degrees the thing falls like a stone.
> Arma 2 Jets had a Flak counter measure for AA missles, the Jet would deposit a cloud of fragmented debris which would destroy any incoming missile which flew through it, something similar on the Heli's in BF3 would be good for Javelins/Guided Shell (or smoke, didn't BC2 heli's have smoke?)


They definitely need to add a counter-measure for choppers against soflams & javelins, if the other team has 2 clever guys you're pretty much dead after 20 seconds of spawning.


----------



## omni_vision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They definitely need to add a counter-measure for choppers against soflams & javelins, if the other team has 2 clever guys you're pretty much dead after 20 seconds of spawning.


ECM


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omni_vision*
> 
> ECM


which only works for 10s I think and then you loose it
then another 20-30s to recharge......


----------



## iARDAs

I just started playing this game with 3Dvision. Damn its even more realistic.

Believe it or not playing the game in 3D made my stats go up.


----------



## enri95

BF3 5th in Google Searches for 2011









http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en


----------



## EVILNOK

I really think the Javelin/SOFLAM combo is fine. The game is really vehicle heavy and I know we have all seen how 1 sided it can be. Especially with the addition of conquest assault mode. Infantry needs something like this. SOFLAM's range isn't that great and once a pilot knows its out it isn't hard for them to use terrain and distance to overcome it until their infantry or other means can take it out. I can't count the times I've been trying to laser targets and been absolutely wrecked by good pilots tearing up my position with rockets or some other form of vehicle weapons. And thats the way they should be doing it. That big red laser on the SOFLAM is like a giant bullseye. Which reminds me, recon remove the laser sight if you're trying to snipe (or at least turn it off). You make it too easy to find and kill you. I saw a recon last night on Wake Island because of him running around with his laser sight on. He never even saw me and as I chased him from airfield to the next flag I caught up to him to knife him mid-run. 1 more knife kill for Creeping Death assignment.done


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/
> ?


I appreciate the link, but i was mainly talking about how i wish it had a graph like on BC2! interesting though!


----------



## ltg2227

btw, how do i become part of a squad? specifically, can you spawn on a squad mate like in BC2? One more thing, which ammunition is best for the shotguns? slugs, frags?? they seem to be about the same to me, i like to use the DAO-12.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I appreciate the link, but i was mainly talking about how i wish it had a graph like on BC2! interesting though!


Graphs are inaccurate. Also, they don't get changed with balance patches, so after 2-3 patches, they're completely useless. DenKirson's numbers are extracted straight from the game code and are the only accurate way to check a weapon's stats. He updates them every time there's a patch too.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Graphs are inaccurate. Also, they don't get changed with balance patches, so after 2-3 patches, they're completely useless. DenKirson's numbers are extracted straight from the game code and are the only accurate way to check a weapon's stats. He updates them every time there's a patch too.


Oh, ok! Thanks bro!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atlantida*
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82104954/
> lol BF3 troll


epic lulz

seriously this dude figured out how to get his 60$ worth

ohh btw .. noob tubing in metro is so much fun and so easy to reach higher ranks

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/10587531/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/10593493/1/338586921/

actually took me a while before i finally got the best m320 combo and now that i have im having a blast fragging people up

ohh and here's another bf3 trolling vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAabVQ_XkJ4


----------



## Maysam

I don't get why my sig rig lags so much while playing the game on high/ with no aa... Even if i turn the graphics down it doesnt really affect anything it just seems that it lags.

Should i overclock my gpu?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> I don't get why my sig rig lags so much while playing the game on high/ with no aa... Even if i turn the graphics down it doesnt really affect anything it just seems that it lags.
> Should i overclock my gpu?


It's a safe assumption that your CPU is horrendously inadequate.

Though, you could have failing hardware or driver issues.


----------



## Maysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> It's a safe assumption that your CPU is horrendously inadequate.
> Though, you could have failing hardware or driver issues.
> But, you are playing at 1080p, and trying to play on high settings, so it's likely your horrendously inadequate CPU.


Nothing has ever been overclocked, the 460 is fairly new. The mobo/cpu/ram is about 2.5 years old.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Nothing has ever been overclocked, the 460 is fairly new. The mobo/cpu/ram is about 2.5 years old.


It's just a possibility, hardware can fail without being OC'd

Though I seriously doubt that's the issue, it's a safe assumption that it's your inadequate cpu being inadequate, not that it's dying.

*I would try new drivers first though.*

You could easily be suffering from other issues as well.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> I don't get why my sig rig lags so much while playing the game on high/ with no aa... Even if i turn the graphics down it doesnt really affect anything it just seems that it lags.
> Should i overclock my gpu?


Your CPU is the biggest problem. Put this in your bf3.exe directory: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/user.cfg
Turn off Post-processing as well since that uses your CPU.

Do you have MSI Afterburner? I bet you're getting < 50% usage of your GPU. You could even try changing renderahead to 4 in the user.cfg.


----------



## Maysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Your CPU is the biggest problem. Put this in your bf3 directory: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/user.cfg
> Turn off Post-processing as well since that uses your CPU.
> Do you have MSI Afterburner? I bet you're getting < 50% usage of your GPU.


Nope, never used afterburner :$


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Nope, never used afterburner :$


Well, get it and report back what your GPU usage is while ingame with the user.cfg It should improve some. If it's still lagging a bit, increase renderahead to 4. I bet your CPU usage is at 100%.


----------



## nvidiagamer

Anybody else have issues with finding games to play last night? I tried playing at 11 pm PST and many servers were just empty! A lot of the servers on my favorites list were really dead. Usually they are full and sometimes I'm even waiting to get into a game.

Was it just too late on a week night?

I only played one game and logged off.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Nothing has ever been overclocked, the 460 is fairly new. The mobo/cpu/ram is about 2.5 years old.


have you tried using network interpole setting? just cause your lagging doesn't mean its a hardware issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Anybody else have issues with finding games to play last night? I tried playing at 11 pm PST and many servers were just empty! A lot of the servers on my favorites list were really dead. Usually they are full and sometimes I'm even waiting to get into a game.
> Was it just too late on a week night?
> I only played one game and logged off.


same for me. Lot of my Fav servers are all empty. its because everyone is playing on the servers with the new maps only.

I have to say the new maps are amazing but god its like metro with vehicles and on a larger scale. RPG's nades and holyy [beepness]. Merto on crack and steroids xD. You need some serious teamwork on these maps and well stadly no one does that. Me and my Buddy did some teamwork joining half way into a game. Wow were they getting raped. All falgs taken and spawn camping with rpgs tanks and nades. Oh don't forget sniping rage x100 lol. My buddy and I turned the game around fast. we had most of the team following us and really helping out. Its amazing how just two people who have mics can do to the whole team. Sadly we didn't win but we did really surprise them.

oh and the Famas....fail. trying to get kills using iron site is so hard. its like looking through a penny size whole with a stick in the middle of it. I cant see anything lol. M53 is pretty cool but only for close range.


----------



## kcuestag

We entered Back to Karkand maps ONLY on our server and so far it's been full for almost 24 hours a day since Tuesday.









We will go back to normal maps + B2K in a few days though.


----------



## crizthakidd

lol new maps are hella cool nothing to complain about because its rock paper scizor with everything infantry takes out tanks who takes out helis who takes out jets who takes out tanks lol and it can all go backwards as well


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We entered Back to Karkand maps ONLY on our server and so far it's been full for almost 24 hours a day since Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will go back to normal maps + B2K in a few days though.


nooooo i love the B2K way better then the normal maps :/

Dangit DICE! GIVE ME C4 FOR RECON!


----------



## nvidiagamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> have you tried using network interpole setting? just cause your lagging doesn't mean its a hardware issue.
> same for me. Lot of my Fav servers are all empty. its because everyone is playing on the servers with the new maps only.
> I have to say the new maps are amazing but god its like metro with vehicles and on a larger scale. RPG's nades and holyy [beepness]. Merto on crack and steroids xD. You need some serious teamwork on these maps and well stadly no one does that. Me and my Buddy did some teamwork joining half way into a game. Wow were they getting raped. All falgs taken and spawn camping with rpgs tanks and nades. Oh don't forget sniping rage x100 lol. My buddy and I turned the game around fast. we had most of the team following us and really helping out. Its amazing how just two people who have mics can do to the whole team. Sadly we didn't win but we did really surprise them.
> oh and the Famas....fail. trying to get kills using iron site is so hard. its like looking through a penny size whole with a stick in the middle of it. I cant see anything lol. M53 is pretty cool but only for close range.


Awesome! Thanks for the explanation! I've held off buying B2K because I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow and won't be back for 2 and a half weeks. When I get back I'll get it and have more Battlefield fun!!!!!


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, a friend of mine has very little cap on his internet and he cannot do the BF3 update. I copied my files to where his was and he moved his files elsewhere. This works with Steam, is there anyway to do this with Origin?


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, a friend of mine has very little cap on his internet and he cannot do the BF3 update. I copied my files to where his was and he moved his files elsewhere. This works with Steam, is there anyway to do this with Origin?


after you have copied the entire game folder, go into origin and right click on bf3 -> repair.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiagamer*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for the explanation! I've held off buying B2K because I'm leaving for vacation tomorrow and won't be back for 2 and a half weeks. When I get back I'll get it and have more Battlefield fun!!!!!


NP! =) just try the slider from zero and slowly go up. If you see weird stuff going on like delayed animations or kills slide it up a bit until you don't get it anymore. takes a while to get the best setting.
I use to have it at 75 then one day i tried 20% and its perfect for me now =) plus i got fios internet









it might be different for every server. 95% of the time its good but sometimes you come across those server with people having 200+ ping which messes with everyone else Internets. Just turn it up or down in small amounts =). Try to stay in servers under 85-90 ping. 100 is pushing it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> after you have copied the entire game folder, go into origin and right click on bf3 -> repair.


wont work. will reinstall the whole game and download all the patches over again.

You can try but idk. Worth trying


----------



## Lhino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, a friend of mine has very little cap on his internet and he cannot do the BF3 update. I copied my files to where his was and he moved his files elsewhere. This works with Steam, is there anyway to do this with Origin?
> 
> 
> 
> after you have copied the entire game folder, go into origin and right click on bf3 -> repair.
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks it worked!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Your CPU is the biggest problem. Put this in your bf3.exe directory: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/user.cfg
> Turn off Post-processing as well since that uses your CPU.
> Do you have MSI Afterburner? I bet you're getting < 50% usage of your GPU. You could even try changing renderahead to 4 in the user.cfg.


In case you didn't know that Dice uses Frostbite 2.0 and it's by any standard render should be 2 not 3. It's a known fact because it's designed that way and it works smoother. I learnt this off a NVIDIA expert in EVGA forums. His name is maniac. He has his own Ultimate Battlefield 3 Guide to tweaks and performances.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> wont work. will reinstall the whole game and download all the patches over again.
> You can try but idk. Worth trying


Im quite sure it works, i did this on my machine and my brothers because i didnt want to wait for my POS 1.5mb connection to download the patch so i went somewhere that had faster internet and downloaded it with my laptop


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In case you didn't know that Dice uses Frostbite 2.0 and it's by any standard render should be 2 not 3. It's a known fact because it's designed that way and it works smoother. I learnt this off a NVIDIA expert in EVGA forums. His name is maniac. He has his own Ultimate Battlefield 3 Guide to tweaks and performances.


Yep, here is the guide: http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1323124&mpage=1&print=true


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In case you didn't know that Dice uses Frostbite 2.0 and it's by any standard render should be 2 not 3. It's a known fact because it's designed that way and it works smoother. I learnt this off a NVIDIA expert in EVGA forums. His name is maniac. He has his own Ultimate Battlefield 3 Guide to tweaks and performances.


I don't think you understand what renderahead is for. It's how many frames are buffered by the CPU before being sent to the GPU. In his case, his extremely slow CPU is the bottleneck. Allowing the CPU to buffer up more frames will provide a smoother experience for him. On my system, I use renderahead=1. On slow systems 3 or more is recommended
(3 is default).

The higher the renderahead, the more input lag, but inputlag isn't something that's going to be all that noticeable compared to the other general system lag caused by such a slow CPU. Most people don't even notice the 30fps+inputlag of consoles so I doubt many with slow PCs will even notice it here.


----------



## dezahp

I haven't been on BF3 for a while cause I've been playing Dota 2. Have I been missing anything new?


----------



## JCG

I already knew I wasn't that good at BF3, but after playing B2K, I realized I actually suck.


----------



## crucifix85

my best game ever. crazy 64 man TDM.

edit- no links allowed?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/10729851/1/324726046/


----------



## FlyingNugget

Is it just me or is the game super laggy after the B2K patch? I constantly die behind cover, its ridiculous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game super laggy after the B2K patch? I constantly die behind cover, its ridiculous.


Feeling a lot more of this as well, the slider is doing nothing to help with this either. I honestly don't know why they would ever use client sided hit reg, besides to reduce the server stress.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> my best game ever. crazy 64 man TDM.
> edit- no links allowed?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/10729851/1/324726046/


was it all from camping? or did you actually shifted position in the game?


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game super laggy after the B2K patch? I constantly die behind cover, its ridiculous.


Yea servers are pretty laggy atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> was it all from camping? or did you actually shifted position in the game?


I was in plain sight the whole round so i could see more people and spot.minus running back to cover when shot at.

its pretty much impossible to camp on 64 man TMD.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game super laggy after the B2K patch? I constantly die behind cover, its ridiculous.


yea and mouse lag too. man game just getting worse and worse as they put more content without fixing bugs.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Is it just me or is the game super laggy after the B2K patch? I constantly die behind cover, its ridiculous.


I think this is the laggiest FPS I've ever played and I only play on servers 40ms ping or below. It's to the point I don't even bother trying to figure out how I died behind that boulder or around that corner anymore, as the lag just makes it pointless. I think "precise" would be the last key word to ever use in describing BF3.

BC2 I felt played a ton better and didn't have 1/10th the lag BF3 has.


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one who would like to see more gears being added to the soldiers equipment and gadget to be equiped at the same time to make it more fun or entertaining??


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> Im quite sure it works, i did this on my machine and my brothers because i didnt want to wait for my POS 1.5mb connection to download the patch so i went somewhere that had faster internet and downloaded it with my laptop


So, in other words, I can copy the entire BF3 game folder to an external, copy it over to a new PC, and install Origin and repair?

Basically, im planning on reformatting my HDD. Its getting too clunky and sluggish now. It would suck to have to download the game again.

I dont have fast internet so it would take at least a couple days. My game folder is at 14.8 GB right now


----------



## Maysam

Is there any way to move the contents of my battlefield folder from its initial installed directory to a new one? I want to move it onto my storage drive but I didn't realize how bad origin was while I was installing it.

Anyway of doing this?

I tried to move it and i get the error that it's not installed and that I have to re-download the game (WHICH I DONT WANT TO DO)


----------



## CallsignVega

I love people that stand next to burning vehicles and then they die when the vehicles health runs down to zero and it explodes. Then the server kicks YOU for their stupidity. Another great feature of BF3.


----------



## crashdummy35

Anyone else ever get a notice when starting Origin that it's logged in on another computer?

Happened to me twice already. And I just changed my password yesterday..?

Edit: And about the lag, hell yeah. My rig is kinda puny but I've noticed a HUGE difference in the game play after the BTK dropped. Went from decent running at High/Medium/4xAA to "I hate you rig and I'm leaving you for someone else real soon!!!"


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> So, in other words, I can copy the entire BF3 game folder to an external, copy it over to a new PC, and install Origin and repair?
> Basically, im planning on reformatting my HDD. Its getting too clunky and sluggish now. It would suck to have to download the game again.
> I dont have fast internet so it would take at least a couple days. My game folder is at 14.8 GB right now


yes, should be pretty easy as long as you get it in the right place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Is there any way to move the contents of my battlefield folder from its initial installed directory to a new one? I want to move it onto my storage drive but I didn't realize how bad origin was while I was installing it.
> Anyway of doing this?
> I tried to move it and i get the error that it's not installed and that I have to re-download the game (WHICH I DONT WANT TO DO)


actually you can do this without reinstalling the game. I use a program called link shell extension: http://schinagl.priv.at/nt/hardlinkshellext/hardlinkshellext.html
simply copy the folder to the desired location, right click, select "pick link source" then go back to the original directory and "place symbolic link"


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Anyone else ever get a notice when starting Origin that it's logged in on another computer?
> Happened to me twice already. And I just changed my password yesterday..?
> Edit: And about the lag, hell yeah. My rig is kinda puny but I've noticed a HUGE difference in the game play after the BTK dropped. Went from decent running at High/Medium/4xAA to "I hate you rig and I'm leaving you for someone else real soon!!!"


this has been happening to me too. maybe it has something to do with the issues they were having the other day?


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> yes, should be pretty easy as long as you get it in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually you can do this without reinstalling the game. I use a program called link shell extension: http://schinagl.priv.at/nt/hardlinkshellext/hardlinkshellext.html
> simply copy the folder to the desired location, right click, select "pick link source" then go back to the original directory and "place symbolic link"


Good to know, thanks. I dont know when I'll reformat yet, but its great knowing I dont have to redownload.


----------



## crashdummy35

@ Nemesis158 Weird. Getting old having to change passwords "just in case."

The Origin and EA accounts pw's have to match or you get pb kicked right away in games. I discovered this when this happened to me last time.

Ah BF3 ... what have you done to me now..?


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Anyone else feel like the carbines are kinda weak in this game? Ever since I started using assault rifles and now the M27 IAR and the RPK-74M both like I would use an assault rifle, I feel like the carbines don't do much because they have limited range, limited clip size and a good amount of all around recoil.
> 
> I started the game out on engineer and really hate playing the class now lol


Yes the carbines are absolute crap since the update. They are terrible up close and constantly get out gunned by support or assault. They have no range. I honestly don't even bother shooting a people sometimes now. Terrible amount of recoil too.

I have almost 3k kills with carbines and have only played as an engineer but now with B2K I started playing assault and Rush-I never played rush until this update. Their guns are 10k better all around. Let the engineers use the assault guns or give us back the old carbines.


----------



## [email protected]

What bugs me more is i spot another player with no ping like me. Do you guys get that too?


----------



## Acefire

Man this game is a ram hog check this out.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185798/8gb-of-ram-is-unnecessary/50#post_15965371


----------



## Maysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> yes, should be pretty easy as long as you get it in the right place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually you can do this without reinstalling the game. I use a program called link shell extension: http://schinagl.priv.at/nt/hardlinkshellext/hardlinkshellext.html
> simply copy the folder to the desired location, right click, select "pick link source" then go back to the original directory and "place symbolic link"


Thanks for this, and then can i delete the original directory?
Trying to clear up some space on a drive.,,


----------



## Rangerscott

Well the constant freeze ups or the game just completely shutting down when playing co-op or multi has turned me away from this game. Why do developers even bother making a single player campaign?







I wasted my money again.

FYI. This browser crap the game uses sucks.


----------



## CallsignVega

I am really enjoying the Karkand maps besides Wake Island. That one seems like it was made huge just for the sake of being made huge. It is just sniper camping and spending 90% of your time travelling to the action. Kill count and SPM goes way down on that map.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Anyone else ever get a notice when starting Origin that it's logged in on another computer?
> Happened to me twice already. And I just changed my password yesterday..?
> Edit: And about the lag, hell yeah. My rig is kinda puny but I've noticed a HUGE difference in the game play after the BTK dropped. Went from decent running at High/Medium/4xAA to "I hate you rig and I'm leaving you for someone else real soon!!!"


The new maps are really heavy on servers and rigs. My frames aren't what they use to be when playing B2K. Saving up to sli my 570 and get a new psu to power it. =)


----------



## Fr0sty

another epic game .. even tho we have a ****ty team

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/10790697/1/338586921/


----------



## hstanford1

Hey guys, sorry to ask, but what do you figure would be the best Video Setup for 460 SLi at 1920x1080?
I've been fiddling around with it, seems like MSAA just sucks up a lot of frames.

Any suggestions from users with the same cards?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hstanford1*
> 
> Hey guys, sorry to ask, but what do you figure would be the best Video Setup for 460 SLi at 1920x1080?
> I've been fiddling around with it, seems like MSAA just sucks up a lot of frames.
> Any suggestions from users with the same cards?


Disable MSAA and enable Post Processing AA on medium, which is a nice balance of AA without smoothing too much..


----------



## dezahp

I just hopped on BF3 since having not been on for nearly a month and the graphics look a lot better visually than from before from what I remember. Not sure what exactly are all the changes but I guess it's time to catch up!


----------



## Herophobic

The stats for assignments only count if you play back to karkand maps?


----------



## dezahp

Oh yea that reminds me, I noticed there are these assignments that show a the end of each round. What are those for?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> The stats for assignments only count if you play back to karkand maps?


nope ... you can play any map


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> The stats for assignments only count if you play back to karkand maps?


No, both vanilla and BTK.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Oh yea that reminds me, I noticed there are these assignments that show a the end of each round. What are those for?


Unlock the new weapons included with BTK.

Further Detail


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> The stats for assignments only count if you play back to karkand maps?


nope
any maps


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> nope
> any maps


Thats weird, when I was getting my assault up I had to revive players and heal them. I was doing a 64 player Metro Conquest (for obvious reasons) and it was NOT counting the revives/heals.


----------



## kcuestag

My BF3.exe just crashed and a DX error window poped up.

I went into Task Manager to close BF3.exe and the computer froze, and I had to hard reset it.

Did anyone else get this before? It has happened twice in 2 weeks now.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My BF3.exe just crashed and a DX error window poped up.
> I went into Task Manager to close BF3.exe and the computer froze, and I had to hard reset it.
> Did anyone else get this before? It has happened twice in 2 weeks now.


Yeah I have a friend with SLI that this happens quite often with.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah I have a friend with SLI that this happens quite often with.


Damn, hopefully they solve that with a future patch or driver.

I've only got it twice since the game released though, so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Damn, hopefully they solve that with a future patch or driver.
> I've only got it twice since the game released though, so I guess I'm lucky.


Are you sure its not that FXAA Injection Mod because i got it too when was using it.
Also just found out that 3.7Ghz Core i5 SB is not enough for HD 6990 in MP. Getting 75-90% GPU usage. At 4.8Ghz 99% gpu usage and butter smooth game play.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Is there a way to modify the games my "quick match" searches for? It always sticks me in 4-6 player maps. I thought changing the filter when you click on multiplayer would change this but it did not help.


----------



## james8

I am now a Colonel








man the AS VAL is awesome for Aggressive Recon.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I am now a Colonel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man the AS VAL is awesome for Aggressive Recon.


Rambo Recon is more like SKS or MK11 + RDS/Holo + Foregrip + Suppressor IMHO.

Also, now that I've gotten the Recon service star I realize that the MK11 is superior to the M39 EMR in just about every possible way, as DenKirkson's stats confirm.


----------



## Break

Does turning motion blur off in this game affect visual quality?

I'm getting a bit of lag with these new big maps on my rig and either turning off motion blur or reducing MSAA from 4x to 2x makes it smooth again. I feel like I lose quality by turning MSAA down but can't tell with motion blur (I have it on low anyway).


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> Does turning motion blur off in this game affect visual quality?
> I'm getting a bit of lag with these new big maps on my rig and either turning off motion blur or reducing MSAA from 4x to 2x makes it smooth again. I feel like I lose quality by turning MSAA down but can't tell with motion blur (I have it on low anyway).


Motion blur refers to the screen "blurring" when you move the mouse back and forth quickly or when you moving fast in a vehicle. So if you like this feature, then yes it will affect the visuals of the game, but not quality.

Personally,I have it off because I play to win.


----------



## alancsalt

Do many of you cut the auto fire down to single shot with V for distance shots?


----------



## james8

been having a lot of crashes since last server patch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Rambo Recon is more like SKS or MK11 + RDS/Holo + Foregrip + Suppressor IMHO.
> Also, now that I've gotten the Recon service star I realize that the MK11 is superior to the M39 EMR in just about every possible way, as DenKirkson's stats confirm.


the SKS recoil is ridiculous and i find myself getting killed if i can't get headshots at CQC.
M39 EMR is pretty OP. been killed many times


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Do many of you cut the auto fire down to single shot with V for distance shots?


All the time, I hate burst firing, I can sometimes click as fast as an auto rifle anyway but the good thing about having in single fire for long range shots is less recoil.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> Does turning motion blur off in this game affect visual quality?
> I'm getting a bit of lag with these new big maps on my rig and either turning off motion blur or reducing MSAA from 4x to 2x makes it smooth again. I feel like I lose quality by turning MSAA down but can't tell with motion blur (I have it on low anyway).


I posted earlier about lag. Try using Interpole settings in the gameplay settings. The new maps are heavy on your rig more than ever.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> All the time, I hate burst firing, I can sometimes click as fast as an auto rifle anyway but the good thing about having in single fire for long range shots is less recoil.


actually you have less recoil when you use burst fire. if you use single-shot too fast recoil will build up quicker than burst, even though burst ROF may actually be faster


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> The new maps are really heavy on servers and rigs. My frames aren't what they use to be when playing B2K. Saving up to sli my 570 and get a new psu to power it. =)


Yeah. I'm slowly gathering pieces for my next rig. I'm usually the guy playing in the shallow end of the pool but, I'm thinking of getting a mid-level Kepler when they come out. Or I may just SLI another 460. Nothing fancy.

BF3 looks like it has some serious potential but, right now, I'm just not feeling overwhelmed by it. I plan on sticking with BF3, though. As ridiculously-imbalanced as this game is right now I'm hoping they'll get it right before to long here.

And now a short rant/

I end up face to face with a sniper carrying an MK-11 Mod on a street on Kharg Island. I'm carrying an M249 and get the drop and start firing _and hitting him_. He weaves side to side shoots me twice and kills me. I know I hit the guy at least 4-5 times and he still killed me. Go on to any map and snipers are out and running the streets like its frigging X-Mas time for them or something. On Sharqi Peninsula snipers were the *only ones* fighting for the TV Station in a game I played last night. I was like "Wow." Nevermind my MP7 fires like 650 rounds a minute, grab an MK-11 and win the day....sure....why not.

^ Looks like MW4 got released early.

I saw someone post my exact thoughts a few pages back in this thread also: Engineer weps have been made completely useless. *USELESS*. G36c, SCAR-H, MP7 all _USELESS_. Land mines..? Pff!!! DICE put a huge blinking sign (like on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons) saying "Land Mine! Land Mine! Land Mine!" right on the mini map.

I have yet to see the "team-based game" above COD everyone was always talking about. Looks like just another shooter to me. And a broken down, rushed-to-completion one at that.

Only thing that keeps me playing now is the bobcat. It's one of the few things they got right in this game.

End rant/


----------



## nwkegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My BF3.exe just crashed and a DX error window poped up.
> 
> I went into Task Manager to close BF3.exe and the computer froze, and I had to hard reset it.
> 
> Did anyone else get this before? It has happened twice in 2 weeks now.


Do these kinds of crashes (I don't get them, I'm just curious) damage hardware? I also sometimes have my ATi driver crash and recover while playing BF3; is this indicative of some kind of damage, and will it hurt my card? I can wait to play the game if so. : P

11.12 or whatever the latest drivers, btw, on an HD 6850.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Do these kinds of crashes (I don't get them, I'm just curious) damage hardware? I also sometimes have my ATi driver crash and recover while playing BF3; is this indicative of some kind of damage, and will it hurt my card? I can wait to play the game if so. : P
> 11.12 or whatever the latest drivers, btw, on an HD 6850.


No. It's just a Windows crash. The only person I know that this happens to has 580 SLI just like kceustag and after the B2K patch. It's likely a Nvidia driver issue.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Land mines..? Pff!!! DICE put a huge blinking sign (like on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons) saying "Land Mine! Land Mine! Land Mine!" right on the mini map.


Wow, i just realized they put this in game. I was playing the other day on wake island as a tanker and im being cautious of where im driving, scanning the grounds. Then I look at my mini map and i see these markers that indicated land mines. I was like oh cool and proceeded to destroy all the land mines in my way.

I basically went through the game without realizing it was a new feature.

This really sucks for engineers. I just dont get what DICE is doing.

edit: Did some reading and apparently you can spot mines now. Not sure how I feel about that. I guess that can work. If placed out in the open with no shadows or something to obscure it, its somewhat easy to see. Now with the new feature, instead of that one or how ever many people spotting the mine, the entire team now knows the location. If the markers disappear after a short time, that could balance things out a bit.

havent really played much so im not sure if this is already implemented.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah. I'm slowly gathering pieces for my next rig. I'm usually the guy playing in the shallow end of the pool but, I'm thinking of getting a mid-level Kepler when they come out. Or I may just SLI another 460. Nothing fancy.
> BF3 looks like it has some serious potential but, right now, I'm just not feeling overwhelmed by it. I plan on sticking with BF3, though. As ridiculously-imbalanced as this game is right now I'm hoping they'll get it right before to long here.
> And now a short rant/
> I end up face to face with a sniper carrying an MK-11 Mod on a street on Kharg Island. I'm carrying an M249 and get the drop and start firing _and hitting him_. He weaves side to side shoots me twice and kills me. I know I hit the guy at least 4-5 times and he still killed me. Go on to any map and snipers are out and running the streets like its frigging X-Mas time for them or something. On Sharqi Peninsula snipers were the *only ones* fighting for the TV Station in a game I played last night. I was like "Wow." Nevermind my MP7 fires like 650 rounds a minute, grab an MK-11 and win the day....sure....why not.
> ^ Looks like MW4 got released early.
> I saw someone post my exact thoughts a few pages back in this thread also: Engineer weps have been made completely useless. *USELESS*. G36c, SCAR-H, MP7 all _USELESS_. Land mines..? Pff!!! DICE put a huge blinking sign (like on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons) saying "Land Mine! Land Mine! Land Mine!" right on the mini map.
> I have yet to see the "team-based game" above COD everyone was always talking about. Looks like just another shooter to me. And a broken down, rushed-to-completion one at that.
> Only thing that keeps me playing now is the bobcat. It's one of the few things they got right in this game.
> End rant/


Sure, I've emptied a magazine twice into a guys chest point blank as he glitches on reload, only to have him raise his finally reloaded gun and kill me with one or two shots..... Whether that's hit register or nerfed weapons IDK, but I sure know how you feel.

Anyway, still love the game.


----------



## Sars

If anyone is still getting the Kicked by and Administrator message after a couple minutes when they join games. You should watch this tutorial! It's probably a problem with punkbuster that can be easily fixed in the following thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186146/video-tut-battlefield-3-punkbuster-fix-administrator-has-kicked-you-from-the-server-fix


----------



## slyoteboy

They nerfed the snipers in HC. All 2 shot kills. Should be one shot kill with bolts , 2 shot with automatics in hardcore mode. hard enough to put a hit on a moving target at 400 yds , let alone twice.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> No. It's just a Windows crash. The only person I know that this happens to has 580 SLI just like kceustag and after the B2K patch. It's likely a Nvidia driver issue.


What drivers is he using? I'm on 285.62 WHQL.

I'll be gone for the next 4 weeks to Spain to visit the family and friends for Christmas holidays, so hopefully by the time I'm back, there will be a new patch, drivers, and server patches to fix crashes/stability as well.


----------



## crashdummy35

Don't get me wrong: I really have some fun times in BF3 also. It just feels .... unfinished at times. Or rushed.

With some core tweaks this game can be awesome. Beyond amazing.

1) Spot land mines now? Okay, but only an engineer (even an _enemy_ engineer) can pick them up/remove/re-use them, anyone else touches them they go boom. Of course, once spotted an tank can blast them away--but there's places to put them that make it extremely difficult to do this; such as a downward incline on a road/hill.

2) Adjust weapons damage and make them more burdensome the bigger and more powerful they are. Example: Really shorten my ability to sprint and also slow down my sprint when carrying an M60. If I'm carrying extended mags I should move _even_ slower. But when I hit you with this thing it should put you on your back and slide you half away across the room. Same thing with the .50 from the tanks, they should have a very limited amount of ammo but hit extremely hard. Want more ammo? Better have a Support player nearby. I can run out of rpgs and mines but you can sit and fire from a distance (in a tank) infinitely..? WTH is that? And choppers: 2 sets of rocket tubes then it's back to base for a resupply, or land and have the gunner (playing Support) throw some ammo onto the heli's grill.

3) Once the big vehicles go down in a round, that's it. Tanks, LAVs, choppers and planes. Or maybe you get 2 of each and that's it--maybe the amount of vehicle respawns could be set by the servers running the games..? Watch how quickly people would do 1 of 2 things: quit and go back to MW; or, learn to play as a team and protect/maintain the vehicles the way I feel you are supposed to. How many times have you been in a game where a jeep, heli, tank, BMP rolls of with no passengers and half the team has to hoof it across the map? A heli with no gunner and a tank with no gunner have no chance at a long life....wasted vehicles.

I really enjoy this game too. And I know this isn't ARMA or real life. But this game is just so imbalanced, I mean come on.

And why doesn't my bobcat's bucket go up and down!? WTH DICE?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> The new maps are really heavy on servers and rigs. My frames aren't what they use to be when playing B2K. Saving up to sli my 570 and get a new psu to power it. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I'm slowly gathering pieces for my next rig. I'm usually the guy playing in the shallow end of the pool but, I'm thinking of getting a mid-level Kepler when they come out. Or I may just SLI another 460. Nothing fancy.
> 
> BF3 looks like it has some serious potential but, right now, I'm just not feeling overwhelmed by it. I plan on sticking with BF3, though. As ridiculously-imbalanced as this game is right now I'm hoping they'll get it right before to long here.
> 
> And now a short rant/
> 
> I end up face to face with a sniper carrying an MK-11 Mod on a street on Kharg Island. I'm carrying an M249 and get the drop and start firing _and hitting him_. He weaves side to side shoots me twice and kills me. I know I hit the guy at least 4-5 times and he still killed me. Go on to any map and snipers are out and running the streets like its frigging X-Mas time for them or something. On Sharqi Peninsula snipers were the *only ones* fighting for the TV Station in a game I played last night. I was like "Wow." Nevermind my MP7 fires like 650 rounds a minute, grab an MK-11 and win the day....sure....why not.
> 
> ^ Looks like MW4 got released early.
> 
> I saw someone post my exact thoughts a few pages back in this thread also: Engineer weps have been made completely useless. *USELESS*. *G36c, SCAR-H, MP7 all USELESS. Land mines..? Pff!!! DICE put a huge blinking sign (like on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons) saying "Land Mine! Land Mine! Land Mine!" right on the mini map.*
> 
> I have yet to see the "team-based game" above COD everyone was always talking about. Looks like just another shooter to me. And a broken down, rushed-to-completion one at that.
> 
> Only thing that keeps me playing now is the bobcat. It's one of the few things they got right in this game.
> 
> End rant/
Click to expand...

I love the G36C. besides being awesome in CQC I used it on semi auto in Sharqi to take out a guy swimming in the water over the hill from the TV station. I'm loving land mines right now also. I got a 7 kill multikill 2 nights ago with mines. Tank went over my 5-6 mines blocking a bridge at the same time his buddy in a jeep tried to pass him. Took them out and some guy standing too close.


----------



## crashdummy35

Have a look, brother: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
G36c has always been my "Go To" gun. It had good balance for medium range encounters and below. Now, it's like an airsoft gun. We scrimmed against B-TEAM Gaming last night and on at least 3 occassions, with chips on the line, I emptied almost half a clip into a guy from medium range and ended up dead to his MK-11 Mod anyway. Up close against a USAS12 or FAMAS..? Forget it. May as well chunk marshmallows at the guy.

And the SCAR-H used to own at longer ranges. Single Fire mode, 6x scope and bipod..? Pfff, you were outta there if I saw you creeping around. Medium rage? Foregrip, suppressor and short bursts--you dead. Now that thing kicks harder than a methed-out donkey. Where did all the recoil suddenly come from? Even sliding the mouse downwards while firing barely helps now.

Bah, enough complaining.
kcuestag was kind enough to share his injector settings and I'm going to go and have a look at them. From the quick peek I took the greens definitely look greener. Me likee. I'm going to go and bumble around with that for a bit.

See you guys on the Battlefield.


----------



## B-rock

Just wanted to see what my best K/D was...Click I didn't have the most points but meh. Also wasn't just spamming rockets either, I'm proud of myself! I'm Odium_Child with the 24-0


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Don't get me wrong: I really have some fun times in BF3 also. It just feels .... unfinished at times. Or rushed.
> With some core tweaks this game can be awesome. Beyond amazing.
> 1) Spot land mines now? Okay, but only an engineer (even an _enemy_ engineer) can pick them up/remove/re-use them, anyone else touches them they go boom. Of course, once spotted an tank can blast them away--but there's places to put them that make it extremely difficult to do this; such as a downward incline on a road/hill.
> 2) Adjust weapons damage and make them more burdensome the bigger and more powerful they are. Example: Really shorten my ability to sprint and also slow down my sprint when carrying an M60. If I'm carrying extended mags I should move _even_ slower. But when I hit you with this thing it should put you on your back and slide you half away across the room. Same thing with the .50 from the tanks, they should have a very limited amount of ammo but hit extremely hard. Want more ammo? Better have a Support player nearby. I can run out of rpgs and mines but you can sit and fire from a distance (in a tank) infinitely..? WTH is that? And choppers: 2 sets of rocket tubes then it's back to base for a resupply, or land and have the gunner (playing Support) throw some ammo onto the heli's grill.
> 3) Once the big vehicles go down in a round, that's it. Tanks, LAVs, choppers and planes. Or maybe you get 2 of each and that's it--maybe the amount of vehicle respawns could be set by the servers running the games..? Watch how quickly people would do 1 of 2 things: quit and go back to MW; or, learn to play as a team and protect/maintain the vehicles the way I feel you are supposed to. How many times have you been in a game where a jeep, heli, tank, BMP rolls of with no passengers and half the team has to hoof it across the map? A heli with no gunner and a tank with no gunner have no chance at a long life....wasted vehicles.
> I really enjoy this game too. And I know this isn't ARMA or real life. But this game is just so imbalanced, I mean come on.
> And why doesn't my bobcat's bucket go up and down!? WTH DICE?


I agree with most of what you say... valid points.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have a look, brother: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
> G36c has always been my "Go To" gun. It had good balance for medium range encounters and below. Now, it's like an airsoft gun. We scrimmed against B-TEAM Gaming last night and on at least 3 occassions, with chips on the line, I emptied almost half a clip into a guy from medium range and ended up dead to his MK-11 Mod anyway. Up close against a USAS12 or FAMAS..? Forget it. May as well chunk marshmallows at the guy.
> And the SCAR-H used to own at longer ranges. Single Fire mode, 6x scope and bipod..? Pfff, you were outta there if I saw you creeping around. Medium rage? Foregrip, suppressor and short bursts--you dead. Now that thing kicks harder than a methed-out donkey. Where did all the recoil suddenly come from? Even sliding the mouse downwards while firing barely helps now.
> Bah, enough complaining.
> kcuestag was kind enough to share his injector settings and I'm going to go and have a look at them. From the quick peek I took the greens definitely look greener. Me likee. I'm going to go and bumble around with that for a bit.
> See you guys on the Battlefield.


no disrespect but it looks like you just aren't very good at the game. Your overall accuracy is only 8%, your SPM is 210, K/D is 0.6, and it took you 157 hours to get to level 45.

I'm not the best player but my accuracy with Carbines is much higher than yours.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/NickSim86/stats/350297766/


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I saw someone post my exact thoughts a few pages back in this thread also: Engineer weps have been made completely useless. *USELESS*. G36c, SCAR-H, MP7 all _USELESS_.


The MP7 isn't all that useless(unless they nerfed it with B2K which would be completely uncalled for). I played around with it for a fair bit and it operates completely differently to the majority of the games weapons... you really do need to treat it as a 'spraying' weapon. Without extended mags you often will be chewing through a magazine in under 2 seconds, so unless you have 3 people right in front of you you may need to reload once or twice. Not that it takes long to do that, I can unload 3 magazines pretty darned quick


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slyoteboy*
> 
> They nerfed the snipers in HC. All 2 shot kills. Should be one shot kill with bolts , 2 shot with automatics in hardcore mode. hard enough to put a hit on a moving target at 400 yds , let alone twice.


in hardcore i dont have any problems making center mass 1 shot one kill ...

but then again i dont hit center mass at those ranges .. so i wouldnt know how it much damage it does at high range in hardcore


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> M39 EMR is pretty OP. been killed many times


http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/

MK11 is basically the M39 with faster reload, ergo it's the better weapon. No reason to use the M39 besides aesthetics once you get the Recon service star.


----------



## Fr0sty

how do i take a picture i found on the net and upload it on my battlelog profile?

this pic look so kickass


----------



## Adam^

Engineer carbines are now total pot luck to get kills over 40m. I know its more realistic but I usually fire a burst at someone if they're still alive I rpg them, its far more accurate than my carbine!


----------



## Stash9876

Any tips on destroying a vehicle with the repair torch? That's my last item left for the B2K assignments, I just can't seem to get it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how do i take a picture i found on the net and upload it on my battlelog profile?
> 
> this pic look so kickass


You have to go to edit profile and visit the Gravatar page. Then upload whatever pic you want to use. it takes about 5 minutes to update the pic to your profile after that usually.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> no disrespect but it looks like you just aren't very good at the game. Your overall accuracy is only 8%, your SPM is 210, K/D is 0.6, and it took you 157 hours to get to level 45.
> I'm not the best player but my accuracy with Carbines is much higher than yours.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/NickSim86/stats/350297766/


Nah, no offense taken bro. Believe me: I know I'm not very good. But KD/R means nothing to me. I've seen guys go a constant 23/2, 17/1, 10/2 in games...and not cap a single point, defend a single flag or destroy a single vehicle. In TDM that's all good but, when 4-5 guys on your team are waiting for jets/helis in the spawn or burning their names on the walls with a repair tool the rest of us are gonna be out gunned and out manned. Period. And being one of only a couple of engineers a lot of times--I die a lot trying to kill tanks.

My accuracy is low and hopefully I can get that up and it'll help. I still believe the guns aren't helping me any either. Take each LMG and fire it at a wall from a medium distance--watch how wide and varied the spray pattern is. Forget the bipod, that thing deploys in crazy spots when you don't even want it to. But surpressing fire doesn't with with the LMG because it's very inaccurate at longer ranges and has very low damage. The stairwell in Metro is about all it's good for









@jackeyjoe That's what I'm starting to carry on Firestorm Conquest if I'm going to be in the warehouses: MP7 and extended mags; SqudExpl; RPG-SMAW; Suppr G18; and mines.

Noone is hardly ever on the OCN server so it's usually pub madness for me.









Edit: @Stash9876 Best bet is a city map. Sneak up behind a tank crawl kinda under it from behind and burn it from the bottom. If it moves, move with it. That's how I got my tool kill. On Sharqi I was burning a tank from below and the driver popped out to repair so I lit him up with the tool.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Any tips on destroying a vehicle with the repair torch? That's my last item left for the B2K assignments, I just can't seem to get it.


sneak up on them i presume?


----------



## Stash9876

Haha, yeah, I figured that. The driver always seems to notice when I start using the torch on them and gets out.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> burning their names on the walls with a repair tool


<-- guilty


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Haha, yeah, I figured that. The driver always seems to notice when I start using the torch on them and gets out.


they usually shoot at me with the lmg LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> You have to go to edit profile and visit the Gravatar page. Then upload whatever pic you want to use. it takes about 5 minutes to update the pic to your profile after that usually.


thanks for the help


----------



## Tiger S.

I didn't read back 50 pages, but did anyone else notice the QBB-95 comes stock with the Dice employee 12x scope, bipod, and extended mag? I love this gun on the new big maps.


----------



## PoopaScoopa




----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maysam*
> 
> Thanks for this, and then can i delete the original directory?
> Trying to clear up some space on a drive.,,


yes you can


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah. I'm slowly gathering pieces for my next rig. I'm usually the guy playing in the shallow end of the pool but, I'm thinking of getting a mid-level Kepler when they come out. Or I may just SLI another 460. Nothing fancy.
> BF3 looks like it has some serious potential but, right now, I'm just not feeling overwhelmed by it. I plan on sticking with BF3, though. As ridiculously-imbalanced as this game is right now I'm hoping they'll get it right before to long here.
> And now a short rant/
> I end up face to face with a sniper carrying an MK-11 Mod on a street on Kharg Island. I'm carrying an M249 and get the drop and start firing _and hitting him_. He weaves side to side shoots me twice and kills me. I know I hit the guy at least 4-5 times and he still killed me. Go on to any map and snipers are out and running the streets like its frigging X-Mas time for them or something. On Sharqi Peninsula snipers were the *only ones* fighting for the TV Station in a game I played last night. I was like "Wow." Nevermind my MP7 fires like 650 rounds a minute, grab an MK-11 and win the day....sure....why not.
> ^ Looks like MW4 got released early.
> I saw someone post my exact thoughts a few pages back in this thread also: Engineer weps have been made completely useless. *USELESS*. G36c, SCAR-H, MP7 all _USELESS_. Land mines..? Pff!!! DICE put a huge blinking sign (like on the old Bugs Bunny cartoons) saying "Land Mine! Land Mine! Land Mine!" right on the mini map.
> I have yet to see the "team-based game" above COD everyone was always talking about. Looks like just another shooter to me. And a broken down, rushed-to-completion one at that.
> Only thing that keeps me playing now is the bobcat. It's one of the few things they got right in this game.
> End rant/


These type of situations happen all the time. See the opponent first, see your bullets hit him first, he then fires after you, you end up dying. My favorite is putting five bullets into the back of someones head and nothings happening. BF3 netcode is horrendous. BF3 random hit detection, unreliable cover/collision detection and insane server side lag completely removes an serious competitive element which is a shame.

No matter how close I am my client is showing expending at least four carbine rounds to kill someone, yet 99% of the time my client "sees" me die instantly. Someone will start to shoot at me and all I hear is the "zap" sound, bam instantly dead every time. It's like the netcode packet for rounds all arrive at once and for all intents and purposes I get one shot-ed from every weapon in the game in HC. I think BF3 servers send very little update data, hence instead of sending continuous packets saying you are getting shot it just send one "zap" your dead packet.


----------



## calavera

I'm getting freaking sick of Bf3.exe has stopped working crap. If I could cuss right now I would cuss up a storm and rage quit. aserljaklsdfjl;akfsd


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Don't know if anyone has noticed but I was just playing Strike At Karkand and in one of the buildings near Square you can hear a radio playing the loading screen theme song for BF2's version of Strike At Karkand. It was so cool finding that out.


----------



## SkySpy89

Hi guys. I am new here and have a problem with battlefield 3

*My Spec:*

AMD Phenom II 955 @3.6GHz + Cooler Master TX3
MSI 770-C45
4GB DDR3 Apacer Giant Overclocker 1600MHz
MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC
1TB WD
LC Power LC6600GP2 600W
Win7 64bit

*My problem:*

I have frame drops at every settings I set. (Low, Medium, High) from 60-70 to 30-35 at some places in map (etc. Strike at Karkand - When I look from Suburb to square, or at Saine Crossing beside a bridge...)

I tried other DDR3 memory, other PSU (Chieftec 600W), other GPU AMD 6870, tried to reinstall Win and several drivers, and nothing gave me a positive result.

I search a lot and figure it out that my motherboard have only 4pin for CPU power, and maybe that is a problem, but I am not sure. With 6870 I get few FPS more, but that is not good enough.

I tried same game, same map, same settings on other computers with the same processor but with better motherboard (with 8pin for CPU power) and the game works very well.

I know my computer can handle this game with AVG 50-70 frames per second.

Can someone help me with this problem.

Do I have to change motherboard or something else, or I can try some other solutions.

Thanks


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> Hi guys. I am new here and have a problem with battlefield 3
> *My Spec:*
> AMD Phenom II 955 @3.6GHz + Cooler Master TX3
> MSI 770-C45
> 4GB DDR3 Apacer Giant Overclocker 1600MHz
> MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II OC
> 1TB WD
> LC Power LC6600GP2 600W
> Win7 64bit
> *My problem:*
> I have frame drops at every settings I set. (Low, Medium, High) from 60-70 to 30-35 at some places in map (etc. Strike at Karkand - When I look from Suburb to square, or at Saine Crossing beside a bridge...)
> I tried other DDR3 memory, other PSU (Chieftec 600W), other GPU AMD 6870, tried to reinstall Win and several drivers, and nothing gave me a positive result.
> I search a lot and figure it out that my motherboard have only 4pin for CPU power, and maybe that is a problem, but I am not sure. With 6870 I get few FPS more, but that is not good enough.
> I tried same game, same map, same settings on other computers with the same processor but with better motherboard (with 8pin for CPU power) and the game works very well.
> I know my computer can handle this game with AVG 50-70 frames per second.
> Can someone help me with this problem.
> Do I have to change motherboard or something else, or I can try some other solutions.
> Thanks


CPU most likely.
Get MSI Afterburner and report back what your GPU usage is when you look from Suburb to Square.


----------



## SkySpy89

I forgot to tell that.

In that situations, when i Have only 30-35, my GPU Usage is only 50-70%. I think it's CPU, but cause of motherboard and the power he gets.

I repeat, Same game on same procesor but other motherboard (with better power) works very well. Around 50-70 FPS, AVG.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I love people that stand next to burning vehicles and then they die when the vehicles health runs down to zero and it explodes. Then the server kicks YOU for their stupidity. Another great feature of BF3.


Smae happen to me.
Blow up a tank with 2 soldiers near it and kicked from the server...


----------



## BreakDown

any good helicopter pilots can give me some tips on how to make it easy for a gunner to kill?

im mainly looking for transport helicopter advice (although attack helicopter advice is also welcome), i can make the helicopter stay alive for a while now, but gunners dont get many kills when im driving, what should i do?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> I forgot to tell that.
> 
> In that situations, when i Have only 30-35, my GPU Usage is only 50-70%. I think it's CPU, but cause of motherboard and the power he gets.
> 
> I repeat, Same game on same procesor but other motherboard (with better power) works very well. Around 50-70 FPS, AVG.


I doubt that has any effect on it. Try running OCCT and seeing if your processor gets enough power to do a linpack test. That's going to require far more than bf3 ever will.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, Jet freak here and I have a question. Does anybody know of they made some changes to heat seeking missiles in the latest patch ? Im finding it harder to dodge incoming missiles now than before. It used to work very well before, full throttle and then turn in a slightly downwards spiral. Or maybe Im just being unlucky ?


----------



## SkySpy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I doubt that has any effect on it. Try running OCCT and seeing if your processor gets enough power to do a linpack test. That's going to require far more than bf3 ever will.


For how long I need to run that test? Can you take a look to the results I get, cause I dont know how much power is enough?


----------



## garadex

Just got kicked from a server for stealing enemy vehicles after sniping someone out of a helicopter and repairing the helicopter where it landed and flying it away


----------



## furmark

got the L85A2 its a monster with the hard scope


----------



## BradleyW

I can't wait to get my hands on that L85 British Rifle!


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> any good helicopter pilots can give me some tips on how to make it easy for a gunner to kill?
> im mainly looking for transport helicopter advice (although attack helicopter advice is also welcome), i can make the helicopter stay alive for a while now, but gunners dont get many kills when im driving, what should i do?


In the attack chopper, try and fly low so the gunner can see targets, spotting out infantry also helps out a lot. I mean, the gunner has a pretty wide angle to see and shot so I don't know how they are not getting many kills.

For the transport, just circle strafe an area while switching up your flight path so the other gunner gets a chance to shoot.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *garadex*
> 
> Just got kicked from a server for stealing enemy vehicles after sniping someone out of a helicopter and repairing the helicopter where it landed and flying it away


lame server is lame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> In the attack chopper, try and fly low so the gunner can see targets, spotting out infantry also helps out a lot. I mean, the gunner has a pretty wide angle to see and shot so I don't know how they are not getting many kills.
> For the transport, just circle strafe an area while switching up your flight path so the other gunner gets a chance to shoot.


most chopper pilots that i was gunning for them didnt fly in a zone in circles around soft targets for too long ... making it hard sometimes to even get some decent fire support ... or others lonewolfed the chopper without thinking for the gunner

best way to do this is to fly by keeping targets at angles to wich the gunner could have good coverage ... if you think the pilot is at 12oclock and the target is at 3 the gunner would have perfect emplacement

and so on


----------



## JCG

A quick question guys - which one works best on the tank, LMG or HMG?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> any good helicopter pilots can give me some tips on how to make it easy for a gunner to kill?
> im mainly looking for transport helicopter advice (although attack helicopter advice is also welcome), i can make the helicopter stay alive for a while now, but gunners dont get many kills when im driving, what should i do?


I noticed that alot of pilots in viper/havoc fly too low and with the nose of the chopper pointing down. The gunner doesnt have a good view when the chopper is like that, need to keep the chopper as level as possible. The need to have the choppers like in BF2 so much better than they are in BF3.
A slightly related question for people that are gunners in choppers,do you use zoom or thermal optics?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> A quick question guys - which one works best on the tank, LMG or HMG?


I use the HMG since it doesnt over heat. Damage wise I dont notice any difference between the LMG and HMG. The LMG seems to be more accurate.


----------



## Nova.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> A quick question guys - which one works best on the tank, LMG or HMG?


I find the LMG to be better. The HMG fires too slow for me. Although now I use the canister shell which is so fun to use


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> For how long I need to run that test? Can you take a look to the results I get, cause I dont know how much power is enough?


If your computer doesn't lockup or reboot while running the linpack test you know that supplying power to the CPU is not the problem. It's just an outdated architecture. Time to upgrade.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I use the HMG since it doesnt over heat. Damage wise I dont notice any difference between the LMG and HMG. The LMG seems to be more accurate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nova.*
> 
> I find the LMG to be better. The HMG fires too slow for me. Although now I use the canister shell which is so fun to use


Cheers guys


----------



## Adam^

Tank LMG for me, HMG is good for shooting choppers, but the LMG just chews through infantry!


----------



## SkySpy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If your computer doesn't lockup or reboot while running the linpack test you know that supplying power to the CPU is not the problem. It's just an outdated architecture. Time to upgrade.


Its not, look at this examples:

*First friend has:*
Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz
4GB RAM
AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
Win7 64bit

1680x1050
ALL HIGH Settings, 8x AF, AA OFF

and run game very smooth, 50-70fps

*Second friend has:*
Phenom II 965 @3.8GHz
8GB RAM
AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
Win7 64bit

1920x1080
ALL HIGH Settings, 16x AF, AA OFF

and run game very smooth, 50-80fps

*My PC*:
Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz-3.6GHz
4GB RAM
NVIDIA 560 Ti 1GB DDR5
Win7 64bit

1920x1080
ALL HIGH Settings, AF OFF, AA OFF

*30*-80fps (30 in some location on maps, etc from Suburb to Square @Karkand)

With Medium i get approximetly 5 fps more, and with all settings LOW 5fps more than medium.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Oh hai, what should I angry about today? Crashing? Heli's being too hard, or not hard enough to take down. Hackers? Campers? Noobs? OP scopes? Common! I need current grievances!


----------



## Devious ST

whats better?

doing a fresh install of battlefield to an SSD i just got. Download from origin or install st8 from my disk??


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have a look, brother: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
> G36c has always been my "Go To" gun. It had good balance for medium range encounters and below. Now, it's like an airsoft gun. We scrimmed against B-TEAM Gaming last night and on at least 3 occassions, with chips on the line, I emptied almost half a clip into a guy from medium range and ended up dead to his MK-11 Mod anyway. Up close against a USAS12 or FAMAS..? Forget it. May as well chunk marshmallows at the guy.
> And the SCAR-H used to own at longer ranges. Single Fire mode, 6x scope and bipod..? Pfff, you were outta there if I saw you creeping around. Medium rage? Foregrip, suppressor and short bursts--you dead. Now that thing kicks harder than a methed-out donkey. Where did all the recoil suddenly come from? Even sliding the mouse downwards while firing barely helps now.
> Bah, enough complaining.
> kcuestag was kind enough to share his injector settings and I'm going to go and have a look at them. From the quick peek I took the greens definitely look greener. Me likee. I'm going to go and bumble around with that for a bit.
> See you guys on the Battlefield.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> no disrespect but it looks like you just aren't very good at the game. Your overall accuracy is only 8%, your SPM is 210, K/D is 0.6, and it took you 157 hours to get to level 45.
> I'm not the best player but my accuracy with Carbines is much higher than yours.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/NickSim86/stats/350297766/


Are you trying to say that his points aren't valid? I can see you making that argument, but his analysis is spot on for the carbines. They are absolute trash now.

I have 2800 carbine kills and I can tell you that they are bunk since the update. It's hard to kill mid range or long range, and it's very easy to get out gunned close range by support or assault. They also have a terrible amount of recoil now.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/borbel46/stats/352744332/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Engineer carbines are now total pot luck to get kills over 40m. I know its more realistic but I usually fire a burst at someone if they're still alive I rpg them, its far more accurate than my carbine!


They seriously f'd over engineers.


----------



## Shodhanth

Frankly, the carbines are useful only if you manage to get the drop on the opponent. But otherwise somewhat useless at ranges exceeding 20-30m. A-91 with Suppressor and Kobra RDS with Foregrip used to be my go to gun, but now I'm getting outgunned by everything...
Also, did anyone seriously consider the SKS as a worthy assault rifle replacement?
It is pretty beast, firing as fast as you can click and 1 hit kill for headshot. I just spray with it and it does phenomenal damage. :O
Oh and since we are playing this game:
Haiz


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Are you trying to say that his points aren't valid? I can see you making that argument, but his analysis is spot on for the carbines. They are absolute trash now.
> I have 2800 carbine kills and I can tell you that they are bunk since the update. It's hard to kill mid range or long range, and it's very easy to get out gunned close range by support or assault. They also have a terrible amount of recoil now.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/borbel46/stats/352744332/
> They seriously f'd over engineers.


True but there's three sets of stats linked in your post and all of them have played engineer for the majority of time/points, and that seems true of most people, even me. If one class is preferred above the rest why wouldn't you nerf it.


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think this is the laggiest FPS I've ever played and I only play on servers 40ms ping or below. It's to the point I don't even bother trying to figure out how I died behind that boulder or around that corner anymore, as the lag just makes it pointless. I think "precise" would be the last key word to ever use in describing BF3.
> BC2 I felt played a ton better and didn't have 1/10th the lag BF3 has.


I thought BC2 was incredibly laggy as well. Not as laggy as BF3 is now, but a lot more laggy than some oldschool FPS games that I am used to.

At this point in BF3, on servers under 30 ping, I'll be taking fire, run behind cover, get shot 5 more times, I look around to see who is shooting at me, survive, then realize it was coming from the same guy as the first shot, who can no longer see me. Unbelievable.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> Its not, look at this examples:
> *First friend has:*
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz
> 4GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1680x1050
> ALL HIGH Settings, 8x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-70fps
> *Second friend has:*
> Phenom II 965 @3.8GHz
> 8GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, 16x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-80fps
> *My PC*:
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz-3.6GHz
> 4GB RAM
> NVIDIA 560 Ti 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, AF OFF, AA OFF
> *30*-80fps (30 in some location on maps, etc from Suburb to Square @Karkand)
> With Medium i get approximetly 5 fps more, and with all settings LOW 5fps more than medium.


Oh, I thought you said you tried putting a 6870 into your machine. Fermi is known for requiring higher end CPU power. Even an i7 920 @ 3.6 isn't enough for SLI.
Try the 6870 out in your machine and I bet you'll get the same results as your friends.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> True but there's three sets of stats linked in your post and all of them have played engineer for the majority of time/points, and that seems true of most people, even me. If one class is preferred above the rest why wouldn't you nerf it.


That's the reason we are complaining about the carbines. I don't think you can take 3 or 5 people and say that the entire community plays more engineer than anything else based off such a small minority.


----------



## waedoe

every consider your guy's ISP is bad and thats why you are getting lag? For example i have comcast in illinois and the past 2 weeks they have been doing work i have noticed considerablely worse net play on bf3. I just had a technician come out and fiddle around said he fixed what ever the problem is and now its back up to speed. There are alot of variables going on could be your ISP, Your wireless network, you adapter, the server you choose to play on. There are servers i join that are 10 ping and still lag a bunch and there are servers i join with 150 ping and they dont lag for me. its wierd but just some food for thought!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> Its not, look at this examples:
> *First friend has:*
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz
> 4GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1680x1050
> ALL HIGH Settings, 8x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-70fps
> *Second friend has:*
> Phenom II 965 @3.8GHz
> 8GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, 16x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-80fps
> *My PC*:
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz-3.6GHz
> 4GB RAM
> NVIDIA 560 Ti 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, AF OFF, AA OFF
> *30*-80fps (30 in some location on maps, etc from Suburb to Square @Karkand)
> With Medium i get approximetly 5 fps more, and with all settings LOW 5fps more than medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you said you tried putting a 6870 into your machine. Fermi is known for requiring higher end CPU power. Even an i7 920 @ 3.6 isn't enough for SLI.
> Try the 6870 out in your machine and I bet you'll get the same results as your friends.
Click to expand...

Actually he did say he tried the 6870, but it wasn't good enough. Do you have any background tasks running, that use CPU power? Try to clear up as much as possible.


----------



## ichoudhry1

recorded this for a friend , i got owned pretty bad. lol


----------



## SkySpy89

I'll try once again 6870 on my machine tonight or tomorrow morning and will post here result I get.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think Carbines are still fine. No problem getting mid-long distance kills with the G36C + Foregrip + Suppressor. The shortcomings compared to assault rifles and whatnot are justified given the usefulness of the RPGs.

Still have no problem doing very well with Engineers. Being able to engage all manner of vehicles as an infantry class is a tremendous boon, and the minor (imo) nerfs to the Carbines recently don't detract at all from the versatile strength of the class.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> Any tips on destroying a vehicle with the repair torch? That's my last item left for the B2K assignments, I just can't seem to get it.


If you find a radio beacon you can destroy it with the torch. It'll count as the vehicle destroy.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> If you find a radio beacon you can destroy it with the torch. It'll count as the vehicle destroy.


Same with MAV, T-UGS, and Mortars.


----------



## consume

What fov do you guys with 1080p displays use?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> What fov do you guys with 1080p displays use?


Size matters.

Mine is 32" and 2 feet away so I use 90.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> If you find a radio beacon you can destroy it with the torch. It'll count as the vehicle destroy.


Nice, that should help me out.


----------



## EVILNOK

Nice I never even thought about that. I guess killing a mortar man and using it on his mortar would work also. I see someone already suggested that.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Don't know if anyone has noticed but I was just playing Strike At Karkand and in one of the buildings near Square you can hear a radio playing the loading screen theme song for BF2's version of Strike At Karkand. It was so cool finding that out.


yea seems all maps have easter egg radios play the old music =)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkySpy89*
> 
> Its not, look at this examples:
> *First friend has:*
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz
> 4GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1680x1050
> ALL HIGH Settings, 8x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-70fps
> *Second friend has:*
> Phenom II 965 @3.8GHz
> 8GB RAM
> AMD 6870 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, 16x AF, AA OFF
> and run game very smooth, 50-80fps
> *My PC*:
> Phenom II 955 @3.2GHz-3.6GHz
> 4GB RAM
> NVIDIA 560 Ti 1GB DDR5
> Win7 64bit
> 1920x1080
> ALL HIGH Settings, AF OFF, AA OFF
> *30*-80fps (30 in some location on maps, etc from Suburb to Square @Karkand)
> With Medium i get approximetly 5 fps more, and with all settings LOW 5fps more than medium.


The new maps are hard on your rig more than ever. Im having my frames dip into the 25 sometimes with all on High. Normally im running at 40-60 frames on high-ultra. Maybe more ram and page files would help. Try overclocking more?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Size matters.
> Mine is 32" and 2 feet away so I use 90.


fov is how far you see in bf3. not how wide you see everything.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> fov is how far you see in bf3. not how wide you see everything.


I'm sorry but how does that make any sense?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view

An effect of FOV is that an FOV of 80 would give you a more "zoomed in" view than 90 (which is what you mention), but directly speaking FOV affects the width of the view and that is its primary point.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think Carbines are still fine. No problem getting mid-long distance kills with the G36C + Foregrip + Suppressor. The shortcomings compared to assault rifles and whatnot are justified given the usefulness of the RPGs.
> Still have no problem doing very well with Engineers. Being able to engage all manner of vehicles as an infantry class is a tremendous boon, and the minor (imo) nerfs to the Carbines recently don't detract at all from the versatile strength of the class.


You give up a whole lot to have that RPG! You get by far the worst rifles in the game just for an RPG and a slow repair tool. Let's compare that to the assault class that gets the best rifles in the game, can revive, heal or M320 grenade spam.

They nurfed Engineers too much.


----------



## NickSim86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nah, no offense taken bro. Believe me: I know I'm not very good. But KD/R means nothing to me. I've seen guys go a constant 23/2, 17/1, 10/2 in games...and not cap a single point, defend a single flag or destroy a single vehicle. In TDM that's all good but, when 4-5 guys on your team are waiting for jets/helis in the spawn or burning their names on the walls with a repair tool the rest of us are gonna be out gunned and out manned. Period. And being one of only a couple of engineers a lot of times--I die a lot trying to kill tanks.
> My accuracy is low and hopefully I can get that up and it'll help. I still believe the guns aren't helping me any either. Take each LMG and fire it at a wall from a medium distance--watch how wide and varied the spray pattern is. Forget the bipod, that thing deploys in crazy spots when you don't even want it to. But surpressing fire doesn't with with the LMG because it's very inaccurate at longer ranges and has very low damage. The stairwell in Metro is about all it's good for


you are right thad KDR doesnt mean much but it should still be around 1.0 for an average player. also your score per minute is very low too, so its not like you are capping a ton of points, repairing vehicles, or defending points either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *critical46*
> 
> Are you trying to say that his points aren't valid? I can see you making that argument, but his analysis is spot on for the carbines. They are absolute trash now.
> I have 2800 carbine kills and I can tell you that they are bunk since the update. It's hard to kill mid range or long range, and it's very easy to get out gunned close range by support or assault. They also have a terrible amount of recoil now.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/borbel46/stats/352744332/
> They seriously f'd over engineers.


yes, i dont think someone who has bad accuracy should be making such defining statements about gun performance.

also, looking at your stats, you have used the m4a1 and AK74 almost exclusively. how can you know that they are worse than assualt rifles or LMG?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think Carbines are still fine. No problem getting mid-long distance kills with the G36C + Foregrip + Suppressor. The shortcomings compared to assault rifles and whatnot are justified given the usefulness of the RPGs.
> Still have no problem doing very well with Engineers. Being able to engage all manner of vehicles as an infantry class is a tremendous boon, and the minor (imo) nerfs to the Carbines recently don't detract at all from the versatile strength of the class.


see, i always use a carbine with foregrip, suppressor and 1x RDS scope. I dont try to get long range kills but rather sneak up closer for the kill. I'm also not trying to get into a heads up firefight with an assualt or support. the carbines perform as they should. better range than a PPW and shorter range than assualt rifles.


----------



## JCG

I'm pretty sure this has been my best round yet, but its still mediocre compared to some of you guys' stats ..


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You give up a whole lot to have that RPG! You get by far the worst rifles in the game just for an RPG and a slow repair tool. Let's compare that to the assault class that gets the best rifles in the game, can revive, heal or M320 grenade spam.
> They nurfed Engineers too much.


The carbines are still much better than many of the PDWs and all of the shotguns (save the USAS-12). The suppressor is really good for them and given the recent buffs towards suppressors (i.e. doesn't put you on minimap when firing) the engineer makes a very dangerous Rambo class.

I also think the carbines are way better than the LMGs now, as the latter have obnoxious recoil and are nearly impossible to use at range without a bipod. Hip accuracy on the LMGs is also laughable -- scoping is a must.

I do think the repair tool is a shame (took me three seconds of direct contact on an enemy radio beacon to destroy it) but it's fair given how tanks were nigh-invincible before.

I still don't get the hubbub. I'm still getting within the top 5 of games using the Engineer class with the G36C, and most of my kills are from the carbine rather than the RPG.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You give up a whole lot to have that RPG! You get by far the worst rifles in the game just for an RPG and a slow repair tool. Let's compare that to the assault class that gets the best rifles in the game, can revive, heal or M320 grenade spam.
> They nurfed Engineers too much.
> 
> 
> 
> The carbines are still much better than many of the PDWs and all of the shotguns (save the USAS-12). The suppressor is really good for them and given the recent buffs towards suppressors (i.e. doesn't put you on minimap when firing) the engineer makes a very dangerous Rambo class.
> 
> I also think the carbines are way better than the LMGs now, as the latter have obnoxious recoil and are nearly impossible to use at range without a bipod. Hip accuracy on the LMGs is also laughable -- scoping is a must.
> 
> I do think the repair tool is a shame (took me three seconds of direct contact on an enemy radio beacon to destroy it) but it's fair given how tanks were nigh-invincible before.
> 
> *I still don't get the hubbub. I'm still getting within the top 5 of games using the Engineer class with the G36C, and most of my kills are from the carbine rather than the RPG.*
Click to expand...

Same here. I always do pretty good with the G36C.


----------



## Kreeker

I just got a xonar dg. What settings should I use in the xonar control panel and in-game for headphones?


----------



## CallsignVega

Why do you guys like the G36 so much? According to the stats it is pretty much inferior to the M4A1 in every way.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Why do you guys like the G36 so much? According to the stats it is pretty much inferior to the M4A1 in every way.


well it's the best gun to use until you unlock the m4 on the russian side. same thing regarding the aek71/m416 - best alternatives to the m16a3 until you fully unlock it


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I just got a xonar dg. What settings should I use in the xonar control panel and in-game for headphones?


I found Hi-Fi and enhanced off in-game the best for me and 2 channels without Dolby/ect in the driver. GX on is supposed to make a difference - mines always on all the time so I can't say if it does or not.


----------



## bucdan

Sad how the M4A1 has less range than the M416 lol... But yeah, Carbines over PDW's for engi.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Sad how the M4A1 has less range than the M416 lol... But yeah, Carbines over PDW's for engi.


I use the AS VAL over Carbines with Engineer as I like it is default silenced. But its *super slow* bullet speed makes for horrible mid-range shooting.







Not to mention its tiny magazine. I wish they would bring back the BC2 VSS that thing freaking owned lol.


----------



## otakunorth

with the beans nerfed, what is the best mid range gun for a engineer
just switched from the G36 to the AS VAL and i like it but not sure if theres anything better

thanks


----------



## 8564dan

This game makes me angry. Theres no balance. I prefer BF:BC2. I shoot someone in the back of the head with the g36c, they turn around, shoot me for a seconf....im dead...they have 5% life left....WTH?


----------



## ErOR

Wow this game just keeps getting worse with patches, I'm going to take a good brake from it since this is just ridiculous. Arma 2 here I come


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> This game makes me angry. Theres no balance. I prefer BF:BC2. I shoot someone in the back of the head with the g36c, they turn around, shoot me for a seconf....im dead...they have 5% life left....WTH?


Aim upper more. The Torso isn't gonna stop them hard enough. I notice the weakness is the head and upper torso area. You probably hit his gear on the back.


----------



## kcuestag

Oh well, I'm taking a break from gaming for a month, since I'm out of town until January 16th.









Hopefully by the time I come back home there's a new game patch, server patch, and nvidia drivers.









Gonna be tough to resist without BF3 for a month.


----------



## critical46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickSim86*
> 
> yes, i dont think someone who has bad accuracy should be making such defining statements about gun performance.
> also, looking at your stats, you have used the m4a1 and AK74 almost exclusively. how can you know that they are worse than assualt rifles or LMG?


Based on my encounters both pre and post patch. I think my experience with carbines actually reenforces my position that they completely suck now. As far as the other two classes are concerned, I was speaking in terms of my direct encounters with them since the update. I've played as assault and I don't think the statement that their guns are extremely better would create much opposition.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado




----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


You have no idea how much you made me miss Battlefield 3 right now, that video was awesome!


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm sorry but how does that make any sense?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Field_of_view
> An effect of FOV is that an FOV of 80 would give you a more "zoomed in" view than 90 (which is what you mention), but directly speaking FOV affects the width of the view and that is its primary point.


I totally understand that but if you look in bf3 with 70 fov and 90. It clearly doesn't follow the whole realistic "FOV" meaning. It goes by View distance....i would know. i change it for when im recon. it sounds weird i know and doesn't make sense but that's Dice fault for naming it wrong. There's a huge fps hit too with it since its increasing your view distance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Wow this game just keeps getting worse with patches, I'm going to take a good brake from it since this is just ridiculous. Arma 2 here I come


hows the new arma 2 patch? my pc had to be reinstall a while back and haven't installed it since. i know they were working on the performance issues.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> I totally understand that but if you look in bf3 with 70 fov and 90. It clearly doesn't follow the whole realistic "FOV" meaning. It goes by View distance....i would know. i change it for when im recon. it sounds weird i know and doesn't make sense but that's Dice fault for naming it wrong. There's a huge fps hit too with it since its increasing your view distance.
> hows the new arma 2 patch? my pc had to be reinstall a while back and haven't installed it since. i know they were working on the performance issues.


I'm playing around with it right now and it adjusts the FOV in exactly the way it does in BC2 and other FPS games.

Obviously at 60 or 70 FOV you would have a more "zoomed in" view but the graphical draw distance is still the same between the two. The advantage gained by the "zoomed in" view are balanced by the narrower view. The FOV setting directly reflects the corresponding width of the angle of vision.

It has nothing to do with graphical view distance at all. On my 32" 1080P panel I can see things as far out as the game allows regardless of the FOV setting.

It works exactly as it should as the Wikipedia article describes. You just do not understand it correctly (no offense).


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*


see me and kcuestags team work is kinda like that but a little more blood and guts everywhere haha

+rep for that vid it was great hope there's more like it in the future


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> see me and kcuestags team work is kinda like that but a little more blood and guts everywhere haha
> +rep for that vid it was great hope there's more like it in the future


I didn't make it, I just found it today shortly after it was uploaded and linked it here since it hasn't been seen in this thread.

I'm clarifying that before people think I'm trying to act as if it's my creation.


----------



## theturbofd

What ever lol still a great vid and I wouldn't have ever seen it until you posted it


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> What ever lol still a great vid and I wouldn't have ever seen it until you posted it


Exactly, I just wanted to prevent a future issue, so I had to clarify that.


----------



## calavera

Alright, most of this is common sense but here are some tips for choppers.

Attack choppers
1. Don't fly the chopper if you can't fly. Practice in empty servers or co-op. AT LEAST let the gunner know you suck; the gunner might offer to switch with you.
2. Spawn as en engineer. Don't bother getting in a chopper if you're not.
3. Be prepared to die with the chopper. Don't bail the moment you hear the first lock on. Grow some balls.
4. Don't take off alone. (unless you know a squad member is spawning on you _right_ after)
5. As pilot you want ECM jammer if enemy has soflams set up (I admit it's a PITA if there's multiple)
6. As gunner don't be selfish, equip flares. If you listen carefully you'll hear the pilot deploy flares as there's a distinct continuous beeping sound after a solid lock on.
7. As gunner, freaking SPOT before you shoot. Your priority is enemy vehicles. Infantry is last. If you have a decent pilot you can evade/hide from stingers/infantry.
8. As pilot, when all the priority threats are taken care of or out of sight, start hovering slowly so the gunner can pick off infantry. But do NOT stay still and _keep your distance_ from the action.
9. When an enemy vehicle (mobile AA, tank...etc) is spotted, the pilot will start shooting his semi-guided missiles at it. As gunner you should shoot at the same target to increase chances of disabling/killing it. (If you have the luxury of attacking from behind then you'll kill any vehicle with one swoop given that both of you are hitting the same target)
10. As gunner if you have TV missile, target mobile AA from a safe distance. When disabled you can swoop in for the kill. This applies to any armed vehicle but mobile AA especially.
11. As gunner when you're shooting at a distant enemy chopper, use burst. This way you'll know where to target the next shot like recons do.
12. When the pilot is flying so low that you can't see anything that means he's trying to evade of flank the enemy. Don't shoot at random crap and give away your position. Seriously.
13. Sometimes enemy jets become a problem. As pilot, you can either fly low between cover or tilt the nose so the gunner has a clear shot at the jet. You can try locking on heat seekers too. When I'm gunner I wait until the jet is within 100m's or so and I go full auto. If you don't get the kill, you should expect the jet to make another go at you so be on the look out.

Other choppers
1. As pilot, you want to maintain speed and circle around.
2. As pilot, you always want the mini-gun facing the enemy. Say the chopper is pointing at 12 o clock, then the mini gun on the right has about 1 to 5 o clock viewing angle.
3. as pilot, you should ALWAYS BE THE LAST TO BAIL. Grow some balls, die with the chopper if you must but let others live. your 1 ticket life < passenger tickets
4. As gunner or passengers, keep an eye out for the passenger list at the right bottom. You might have a ball-less 12 year old that just bailed on you.
5. Spawn as an engineer if you're just a passenger (next to the mini-gun) and be ready to repair. Two at it makes one tough chopper to bring down.
6. As gunner, SPOT before you shoot. The pilot has limited view unless he switches to 3rd person.
7. As gunner your priorities are infantry and land vehicles. (Miniguns do damage armored vehicles) But know that it's quite effective against attack choppers when within a certain distance.

Misc
1. Squads stick together. If you see campers (mostly recon in my experience) in your squad, switch if you can.
2. You should ALWAYS spot and destroy enemy equipment (soflam, MAV, claymore) as infantry.
3. Don't ditch disabled attack vehicles unless they're about to blow up (10% or less left). Don't give the enemy a chance to repair and turn it against you.
4. Don't take off in ANY vehicle by yourself. Check the mini-map to see if there's anyone running towards you.

I could go on and on and on but it would end up in rants.


----------



## JCG

Awesome post, especially the bit on the attack choppers. +rep


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm playing around with it right now and it adjusts the FOV in exactly the way it does in BC2 and other FPS games.
> Obviously at 60 or 70 FOV you would have a more "zoomed in" view but the graphical draw distance is still the same between the two. The advantage gained by the "zoomed in" view are balanced by the narrower view. The FOV setting directly reflects the corresponding width of the angle of vision.
> It has nothing to do with graphical view distance at all. On my 32" 1080P panel I can see things as far out as the game allows regardless of the FOV setting.
> It works exactly as it should as the Wikipedia article describes. You just do not understand it correctly (no offense).


ah. Just seems as if the view distance is better. Sorry for that. I totally understand FOV. Just normally it shows more on the left and right side of the screen. guess u need a huge screen or muilt displays to really see it in work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> see me and kcuestags team work is kinda like that but a little more blood and guts everywhere haha
> +rep for that vid it was great hope there's more like it in the future


i wish everyone played like this lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Alright, most of this is common sense but here are some tips for choppers.
> Attack choppers
> 1. Don't fly the chopper if you can't fly. Practice in empty servers or co-op. AT LEAST let the gunner know you suck; the gunner might offer to switch with you.
> 2. Spawn as en engineer. Don't bother getting in a chopper if you're not.
> 3. Be prepared to die with the chopper. Don't bail the moment you hear the first lock on. Grow some balls.
> 4. Don't take off alone. (unless you know a squad member is spawning on you _right_ after)
> 5. As pilot you want ECM jammer if enemy has soflams set up (I admit it's a PITA if there's multiple)
> 6. As gunner don't be selfish, equip flares. If you listen carefully you'll hear the pilot deploy flares as there's a distinct continuous beeping sound after a solid lock on.
> 7. As gunner, freaking SPOT before you shoot. Your priority is enemy vehicles. Infantry is last. If you have a decent pilot you can evade/hide from stingers/infantry.
> 8. As pilot, when all the priority threats are taken care of or out of sight, start hovering slowly so the gunner can pick off infantry. But do NOT stay still and _keep your distance_ from the action.
> 9. When an enemy vehicle (mobile AA, tank...etc) is spotted, the pilot will start shooting his semi-guided missiles at it. As gunner you should shoot at the same target to increase chances of disabling/killing it. (If you have the luxury of attacking from behind then you'll kill any vehicle with one swoop given that both of you are hitting the same target)
> 10. As gunner if you have TV missile, target mobile AA from a safe distance. When disabled you can swoop in for the kill. This applies to any armed vehicle but mobile AA especially.
> 11. As gunner when you're shooting at a distant enemy chopper, use burst. This way you'll know where to target the next shot like recons do.
> 12. When the pilot is flying so low that you can't see anything that means he's trying to evade of flank the enemy. Don't shoot at random crap and give away your position. Seriously.
> 13. Sometimes enemy jets become a problem. As pilot, you can either fly low between cover or tilt the nose so the gunner has a clear shot at the jet. You can try locking on heat seekers too. When I'm gunner I wait until the jet is within 100m's or so and I go full auto. If you don't get the kill, you should expect the jet to make another go at you so be on the look out.
> Other choppers
> 1. As pilot, you want to maintain speed and circle around.
> 2. As pilot, you always want the mini-gun facing the enemy. Say the chopper is pointing at 12 o clock, then the mini gun on the right has about 1 to 5 o clock viewing angle.
> 3. as pilot, you should ALWAYS BE THE LAST TO BAIL. Grow some balls, die with the chopper if you must but let others live. your 1 ticket life < passenger tickets
> 4. As gunner or passengers, keep an eye out for the passenger list at the right bottom. You might have a ball-less 12 year old that just bailed on you.
> 5. Spawn as an engineer if you're just a passenger (next to the mini-gun) and be ready to repair. Two at it makes one tough chopper to bring down.
> 6. As gunner, SPOT before you shoot. The pilot has limited view unless he switches to 3rd person.
> 7. As gunner your priorities are infantry and land vehicles. (Miniguns do damage armored vehicles) But know that it's quite effective against attack choppers when within a certain distance.
> Misc
> 1. Squads stick together. If you see campers (mostly recon in my experience) in your squad, switch if you can.
> 2. You should ALWAYS spot and destroy enemy equipment (soflam, MAV, claymore) as infantry.
> 3. Don't ditch disabled attack vehicles unless they're about to blow up (10% or less left). Don't give the enemy a chance to repair and turn it against you.
> 4. Don't take off in ANY vehicle by yourself. Check the mini-map to see if there's anyone running towards you.
> I could go on and on and on but it would end up in rants.


Great post, also add in Mines to your Enemy Equipement. I can't stress this enough as to why infy's don't blow up mines for vehicles. It's free points, throw a nade at it and blow it up....


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Great post, also add in Mines to your Enemy Equipement. I can't stress this enough as to why infy's don't blow up mines for vehicles. It's free points, throw a nade at it and blow it up....


Engineers can also pick up enemy mines.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Great post, also add in Mines to your Enemy Equipement. I can't stress this enough as to why infy's don't blow up mines for vehicles. It's free points, throw a nade at it and blow it up....


or a sniper rifle or an engie can hold R to pick it up or AT rockets


----------



## Alex9106

This was my best round...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11258448/1/291153333/

I really love using the M416. Its awesome IMO.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I noticed that alot of pilots in viper/havoc fly too low and *with the nose of the chopper pointing down.* The gunner doesnt have a good view when the chopper is like that, need to keep the chopper as level as possible. The need to have the choppers like in BF2 so much better than they are in BF3.
> A slightly related question for people that are gunners in choppers,do you use zoom or thermal optics?
> I use the HMG since it doesnt over heat. Damage wise I dont notice any difference between the LMG and HMG. The LMG seems to be more accurate.


i do that, probably part of the problem, ill start working on it.

also, what is a good altitude?


----------



## calavera

There is no magical altitude as far as flying goes. It really depends on the surrounding and situation you're in. But do fly higher than the enemy tank's main cannon firing angle. It's humiliating if you get shot down by a tank (not to be mistaken with the guided missiles with CITV painting)


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one who realised the uav can destroy ennemy equipment?

:O i find this recon cappability vs annoying soflam + javelin team to be the perfect counter


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i do that, probably part of the problem, ill start working on it.
> also, what is a good altitude?


You have to do it some of the time... when I'm flying I usually fly around without giving the gunner much of a chance to shoot at stuff(mainly because I don't want him to shoot anything), then I line up a run on a tank or AA and let him shred them(with me helping of course







). I consider the chopper more of an AT/AA vehicle... you can shoot people all you want on the ground, tanks and AA are harder to take out with the RPG haha

As for altitude, depends on what you are doing... getting above another chopper is a must, otherwise though I tend to stay as low as possible(with the nose down) until I see something to shoot at


----------



## CallsignVega

People are finally waking up and noticing that BF3 netcode is just terrible:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489522799046/1/

Something I have been saying since release and it needs to be fixed. #1 thing that will kill off the multiplayer scene in BF3 is its horrible netcode.


----------



## Fr0sty

it seems you can destroy pretty much anything with the mav .. anything that is equipment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VX-L3JI9M


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> #1 thing that will kill off the multiplayer scene in BF3 is its horrible netcode.


No it won't, because the reality is millions of people will still hand DICE money for new content.


----------



## CallsignVega

This video sums up why BF3 will never be a great game:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgLd2w3uuHU

There are just too many bad design decisions that they are unwilling or incapable of changing. That video is just but one taste of the many large issues BF3 has.

You could just say don't play Metro? But it is not about playing Metro. It is about such a design feature someone had to dream up and then have it approved by the dev team to be implemented. Any dev team that implements such non-sense is not destined to have a truly great game.


----------



## USFORCES

http://bf3stats.com/leaderboard/pc_score#start_0
Top players with over 100 kill streaks and the 3rd guy down M1st3r_R3ap3r Best kill streak 1176?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This video sums up why BF3 will never be a great game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgLd2w3uuHU
> There are just too many bad design decisions that they are unwilling or incapable of changing. That video is just but one taste of the many large issues BF3 has.
> You could just say don't play Metro? But it is not about playing Metro. It is about such a design feature someone had to dream up and then have it approved by the dev team to be implemented. Any dev team that implements such non-sense is not destined to have a truly great game.


I honestly completely agree, even though the MAV is rather easy to kill. I also love how it blatantly shows that kills are lagged. LoL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11304525/1/191641629/

Just played a game and this is when it doesn't matter how good of a player you are, you still can't win when almost every player in this game is just bad. It's honestly astonishes me how bad players are in this game, it's no different than a free to play game. I'm pretty much twice the score to the next player on our team.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/leaderboard/pc_score#start_0
> Top players with over 100 kill streaks and the 3rd guy down M1st3r_R3ap3r Best kill streak 1176?


Don't even bother looking at the leaderboards, the first ten or so pages are people who abused the system to get there, or cheated. Not sure what the point is in cheating such a blatantly easy game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This video sums up why BF3 will never be a great game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgLd2w3uuHU
> There are just too many bad design decisions that they are unwilling or incapable of changing. That video is just but one taste of the many large issues BF3 has.
> You could just say don't play Metro? But it is not about playing Metro. It is about such a design feature someone had to dream up and then have it approved by the dev team to be implemented. Any dev team that implements such non-sense is not destined to have a truly great game.


this could also prove your point

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2ipsuvOmeI

mav elevator bug

exploited like theres no tomorrow


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I honestly completely agree, even though the MAV is rather easy to kill. I also love how it blatantly shows that kills are lagged. LoL
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11304525/1/191641629/
> Just played a game and this is when it doesn't matter how good of a player you are, you still can't win when almost every player in this game is just bad. It's honestly astonishes me how bad players are in this game, it's no different than a free to play game. I'm pretty much twice the score to the next player on our team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even bother looking at the leaderboards, the first ten or so pages are people who abused the system to get there, or cheated. Not sure what the point is in cheating such a blatantly easy game.


lol ya, I have no clue why DICE even created a leaderboard if they aren't going to do something about the top 1000 or so blatant cheaters or stat padders.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://bf3blog.com/2011/12/battlefield-2143/

"DICE is known for including various Easter Eggs on maps, especially little, vague ones to tease upcoming games. For instance, back in 2006 they included some Easter Eggs in Battlefield 2: Euro Forces and Armored Fury map packs, which hinted at a new title called "2142″ - way before Battlefield 2142 was officially announced.
If we are to follow the same logic this time, a sequel to Battlefield 2142 is very possible, as an Easter Egg on Wake Island shows the number "2143″. We don't think that's a coincidence, in fact, it might just be the very first hint at Battlefield 2143."

Sweet.


----------



## dezahp

Is there anyone on right now that would like to play? Would prefer voice chat with vent.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I thoroughly enjoyed tking myself and my gunner about 20 times tonight with my Hydras DICE. Oh, and I enjoyed getting tked by our own TV missile another 15 or so times as well. Seems like the game is getting better with every server patch....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Has anyone got this error before?


----------



## crashdummy35

"Please re-install your game"..? Wow. Out of the 15 or so random errors I've gotten so far I've never seen that one yet.

Did you try a repair install?

Maybe try clearing all the Windows temp files, also. For some reason that helps with BF3's random acts of lunacy.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This video sums up why BF3 will never be a great game:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgLd2w3uuHU
> There are just too many bad design decisions that they are unwilling or incapable of changing. That video is just but one taste of the many large issues BF3 has.
> You could just say don't play Metro? But it is not about playing Metro. It is about such a design feature someone had to dream up and then have it approved by the dev team to be implemented. Any dev team that implements such non-sense is not destined to have a truly great game.


haha mav jaws i love it! you do know if you get 500 kill you get a mav dog tag that tells you how many kills you got with it. meaning dice ment for the mav to do this =)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this could also prove your point
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2ipsuvOmeI
> mav elevator bug
> exploited like theres no tomorrow


haha i love this too! =D its really hard to do. Dice has seen it but looks like they not going to do anything about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Has anyone got this error before?


nope try repair? Nice background and Rainmeter? i love your taskbar too =) link for background and taskbar? plz


----------



## faulkton

please report this hacker

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/theycallmebawls/#

228 kills and 7 deaths ...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11397096/1/374275633/


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> please report this hacker
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/theycallmebawls/#
> 227 kills and 8 deaths ...


Battle report - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11397096/1/374275633/ . Rank 46 in 24hrs play time. That's definitely not normal, right? 1345 SPM. Yep. Hacker.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Battle report - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11397096/1/374275633/ . Rank 46 in 24hrs play time. That's definitely not normal, right? 1345 SPM. Yep. Hacker.


his stats are normal for a hacker :0


----------



## JCG

"Unable to send report. Please try again later".


----------



## faulkton

ya i got that and just clicked a few more times and it went.


----------



## Devious ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Has anyone got this error before?


Zealotki11er

how did you make windows look like that??????


----------



## Amhro

just made another video, jet "montage" this time, check it


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devious ST*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Has anyone got this error before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zealotki11er
> 
> how did you make windows look like that??????
Click to expand...

looks like Rainmeter.


----------



## Acefire

The 6870 gets over 200+ fps

Amazing AMD patch fixes everything!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1186969/560ti-and-hd-6870-benchoff-3dmark11-uber-poll


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> This game makes me angry. Theres no balance. I prefer BF:BC2. I shoot someone in the back of the head with the g36c, they turn around, shoot me for a seconf....im dead...they have 5% life left....WTH?


hitboxes and netcode. Mostly the netcode.


----------



## james8

dude was using USAS12. i flanked him and when i turned around he was shooting at a wall. i died anyway









did anyone experience ridiculous internet lag and disconnects today?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> please report this hacker
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/theycallmebawls/#
> 228 kills and 7 deaths ...
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11397096/1/374275633/


his clan is [UMAD] what did you expect


----------



## Lhino

All this game needs is better hit detection and net code, with the removal of tactical lights lol.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> dude was using USAS12. i flanked him and when i turned around he was shooting at a wall. i died anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone experience ridiculous internet lag and disconnects today?


USAS-12 with frags still has a 3M blast radius. The only reliable counter is to stay at a distance and away from walls.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> All this game needs is better hit detection and net code, with the removal of tactical lights lol.


Yeah the hit detection is horrible. Also can 2 people shotting at each other dye at the same time?


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> I totally understand that but if you look in bf3 with 70 fov and 90. It clearly doesn't follow the whole realistic "FOV" meaning. It goes by View distance....i would know. i change it for when im recon. it sounds weird i know and doesn't make sense but that's Dice fault for naming it wrong. There's a huge fps hit too with it since its increasing your view distance.
> hows the new arma 2 patch? my pc had to be reinstall a while back and haven't installed it since. i know they were working on the performance issues.


Yeah the FOV in BF3 is just like ***, I want bigger FOV in that game and especially in planes, looks like ass like it is.

Haven't had the chance to download Arma 2 patches yet, used most of my bandwidth for BF3 crappy patch :S
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah the hit detection is horrible. Also can 2 people shotting at each other dye at the same time?


Exactly, I've stopped playing until this especially is resolved, might actually do the campaign now and maybe co op. To me BF3 doesn't feel like a serious game as it should of been.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah the hit detection is horrible. Also can 2 people shotting at each other dye at the same time?


Yep. It's happened to me loads of times.


----------



## theturbofd

Anybody think we should be able to customize our pistols? I actually would like a suppressor and a laser sight for my 1911


----------



## JCG

There is a 1911 with suppressor. Not sure about the laser though.


----------



## alancsalt

Last night my son and I could not connect for co-op. Invitations did not arrive. Battlelog did not update on "Party" status until restarted either. We tried the Googled answers of disabling antivirus and firewalls..no joy. My son got on the support chat.

Their suggestion: Put Origin in "Offline" mode, open Battlelog in your browser and try again. Bingo! It worked.


----------



## james8

^maybe that's because you and your son are on the same internet connection?

and about the 2 people shooting each other and die at the same time, it happens.
sniping:
dude shot me 3 times with semi auto, i headshot him with bolt action. the 3rd shot and the headshot came exactly same time. we both died.

dude headspray me with automatic, i headblown him with shotgun, we both die.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^maybe that's because you and your son are on the same internet connection?
> and about the 2 people shooting each other and die at the same time, it happens.
> sniping:
> dude shot me 3 times with semi auto, i headshot him with bolt action. the 3rd shot and the headshot came exactly same time. we both died.
> dude headspray me with automatic, i headblown him with shotgun, we both die.


It was close range and with Famas vs AK


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> All this game needs is better hit detection and net code, with the removal of tactical lights lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the hit detection is horrible. Also can 2 people shotting at each other dye at the same time?
Click to expand...

Really? What's wrong with two people shooting at each other dying? They are shooting each other. Do you want bullets to disappear after the person who shot them dies?


----------



## MintMouse

Yes.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Can 2 people shooting at each other die at the same time?


Sure can.


----------



## Invidiafanboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Really? What's wrong with two people shooting at each other dying? They are shooting each other. Do you want bullets to disappear after the person who shot them dies?


Well the rockets for some reason dissapear in mid air when I die after firing them, so why not bullets? When are they going to fix that?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> haha mav jaws i love it! you do know if you get 500 kill you get a mav dog tag that tells you how many kills you got with it. meaning dice ment for the mav to do this =)
> haha i love this too! =D its really hard to do. Dice has seen it but looks like they not going to do anything about it.
> nope try repair? Nice background and Rainmeter? i love your taskbar too =) link for background and taskbar? plz


Just because DICE came up with the idea doesn't mean it is a good idea. Hence the whole purpose of my post. DICE comes up with _a lot_ of bad ideas.


----------



## Adam^

They updated the servers today, the hit reg seems better but having my interp at 50% makes people jerk all over the place when before it was fine! I can still hit and kill them so its not a problem, just a tad strange!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Last night my son and I could not connect for co-op. Invitations did not arrive. Battlelog did not update on "Party" status until restarted either. We tried the Googled answers of disabling antivirus and firewalls..no joy. My son got on the support chat.
> Their suggestion: Put Origin in "Offline" mode, open Battlelog in your browser and try again. Bingo! It worked.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^maybe that's because you and your son are on the same internet connection?


Why would that matter? It worked perfectly the night before without putting Origin offline.


----------



## dezahp

I just started slowing playing again after not having been on for a while. I just played Wake Island for the first time as US. How the hell are you supposed to win? All the objectives are so close together and the RU side has so many tanks and IFVs.


----------



## crashdummy35

Don't know if this has been posted yet:
http://fpswin.com/battlefield/mystery-easter-egg-gulf-oman/

Supposed to be another Easter Egg someone found.

I have no idea what that could possibly mean, being new to the BF franchise and all. Looks like someone at DICE counting our money....


----------



## ntherblast

When do they plan on fixing the bugs such as the radio commands coming up and keep flashing/ someone reviving u and it still shows the loaduout and deploy menu


----------



## JCG

Speaking of bugs, I took a swipe at our avatar ..


----------



## CallsignVega

As a tank guy, I've noticed people going absolutely crazy with the SOFLAM+Javelin. That thing has ridiculous range. Been getting shot at from the other side of the map and just 1 SOFLAM'd Javelin nearly kills a tank. That plus a proper heli pilot/gunner combo can kill a tank in 2 seconds (I've timed it, it is THAT quick), tanks are more death traps than anything now.

I know for balance issues you cannot make tanks ownmobiles but dead in 2 seconds from one quick heli strafe run? That is a bit overpowered. Especially seeing as it takes 45 minutes to launch a stinger/Igla in this game and they just get flare spoofed anyways.


----------



## james8

^notice how that problem only become apparent because everyone is trying to complete the assignment that requires soflam
also, put on guided shell and get ur team to use soflam. you'll own them choppers.


----------



## theturbofd

Ive been in many servers where MAV is banned.... Why in the world would MAV be banned? Seriously it's not like they nerfed recon to death for noobs but to ban MAV? Seems like everyone is trying to strip recon of all it has. I mean we have no defense against a tank (I wish they would give recon C4) and now they want to take away the only really job we have to spot?


----------



## james8

^a lot of folks use MAV to go on massive killing sprees so it can be annoying. but hey if they get killed by a metal bucket that can be heard miles away it's their fault.
also i thought banning specific weapons is illegal for ranked


----------



## Fr0sty

if soflams bother you out guys on certain maps .. try to ask one of your recon teammates to disable their soflam with his mav ... left mouse bouton once it has a lock on ennemy equipment ...

its one of those underused special abbility that recon has

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VX-L3JI9M

repost of said video to prove a point .. soflams arent as annoying as they are when your teammates are helping


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if soflams bother you out guys on certain maps .. try to ask one of your recon teammates to disable their soflam with his mav ... left mouse bouton once it has a lock on ennemy equipment ...
> its one of those underused special abbility that recon has
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VX-L3JI9M
> repost of said video to prove a point .. soflams arent as annoying as they are when your teammates are helping


Mav gets softlam'd then javy'd or just locked on and pewpewpew'd outta the sky.


----------



## [email protected]

Did Origin not work for you for a minute and Battlelog? Seems to be not working right not. Dice updating something or is it something else?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did Origin not work for you for a minute and Battlelog? Seems to be not working right not. Dice updating something or is it something else?


Could be this - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654776591801773/ ?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Mav gets softlam'd then javy'd or just locked on and pewpewpew'd outta the sky.


operation firestorm or even caspian is a bit harder to spot a small thing flying high in the sky

but on urban maps its useless unless your a great mav flyer .. wich i am not

the more open spaced the map is .. the easier it is to spot and destroy soflam and other ennemy equipment


----------



## calavera

lol bf3 christmas




mortar getting ownd


----------



## ltg2227

so last night my son was playing some BF3, and i heard him "raging" a bit about someone cheating. I take a look and sure enough(at least) we have one! I've seen them before with ridiculous K/D ratios, not to mention the entire team *****ing but this hacker(s) seemed different! So i opened fraps and took some video and screenies to show you guys.



but how can 2 people use the same name and play on the same game like in this one


----------



## 428cobra

after update they gave me warpack weapons didnt have them before or did i miss something about giving them out?


----------



## faulkton

you missed something. They're giving them out to all PC players.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> so last night my son was playing some BF3, and i heard him "raging" a bit about someone cheating. I take a look and sure enough(at least) we have one! I've seen them before with ridiculous K/D ratios, not to mention the entire team *****ing but this hacker(s) seemed different! So i opened fraps and took some video and screenies to show you guys.


1 could be using an "i" as an "l" or vice versa. I remember a hacker once in CS:S that would spoof the name of whoever was in the lead spot. I pulled up the scores once and saw a guy with my exact name. A few seconds later he was in 1st place and people couldn't tell if I was hacking or him. Next match he did it to another guy that was in 1st place then they realized what was going on. Not the same as this as they are clearly both hacking .


----------



## 8564dan

The Famas is the only gun i get killed by really.......its overpowered and annoying!


----------



## enri95

there is an admin , he hacks like crazy on his server, and he banned me for reporting him in battlelog. "Admin Abuse"

I already reported him. he has. 5.8 k/d lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Question for u guys. I built my rig below and i am undecided on a vid card for bf3. I have a 32in 720p tv. 1360/768 i asked in the vid card area what to get. I was told to grab a 6870 1gb card for 150.00. I am wondering do u think at my res i can run bf3 ultra with a 6870 1gb? Or snag a 68702gb which i was told
2gb is overkill at my res


----------



## crizthakidd

i was NEVER going to play assult class until the m320 business started getting out of hand lol thats why i like the new maps it creates less...gay... in the atmosphere xD


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95*
> 
> there is an admin , he hacks like crazy on his server, and he banned me for reporting him in battlelog. "Admin Abuse"
> I already reported him. he has. 5.8 k/d lol


I got banned by madpickle because i shot an enemy on SDM. He was padding his account and kicked me for interfering with his "perfect game", then banned me when i came back on to "observe" his bs tactics.

I wont be going on any of the =W= servers again, but its bs that Dice lets them get away with stuff like that. I had played on his team in other rounds and he was getting his ass kicked.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Question for u guys. I built my rig below and i am undecided on a vid card for bf3. I have a 32in 720p tv. 1360/768 i asked in the vid card area what to get. I was told to grab a 6870 1gb card for 150.00. I am wondering do u think at my res i can run bf3 ultra with a 6870 1gb? Or snag a 68702gb which i was told
> 2gb is overkill at my res


1GB is enough for your res.
also if you have any performance issue at all, turn off deferred antialiasing but leave everything at ultra.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok thx. I would upgrade my display but honestly my samsung lcd is sexy and i zant go under 32 inches.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ok thx. I would upgrade my display but honestly my samsung lcd is sexy and i zant go under 32 inches.


Your big issue here will be your CPU, it will be a huge bottleneck at Multiplayer, but you'll be more than fine for Single player.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I plan on upgrading to a 2500k in feb so i think it will be ok for a month or so. Thx for the tip


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I plan on upgrading to a 2500k in feb so i think it will be ok for a month or so. Thx for the tip










6870 will kill at that res.

Edit: @calavera , that BF3 X-Mas video is pretty cool. Have to admit : the theme has kinda grown on me.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> so last night my son was playing some BF3, and i heard him "raging" a bit about someone cheating. I take a look and sure enough(at least) we have one! I've seen them before with ridiculous K/D ratios, not to mention the entire team *****ing but this hacker(s) seemed different! So i opened fraps and took some video and screenies to show you guys.
> 
> but how can 2 people use the same name and play on the same game like in this one


Well you see the i can be a lower case L so they both look the same I <-- i l<-- L

See?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*


LOL @ noobkiller's chat comment...and awesome soldier names...haha.


----------



## Maysam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> LOL @ noobkiller's chat comment...and awesome soldier names...haha.


LOL wow I was in the exact same game as you. I was getting spawn raped the minute I joined and I saw those two guys and just left.

what a coincidence


----------



## Citra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> LOL @ noobkiller's chat comment...and awesome soldier names...haha.


----------



## Romanrp

I stopped getting sound in BF3, sound works for everything else just not BF3.
I havent installed any new software or hardware, it just happened.
I tried googling but no luck


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> I stopped getting sound in BF3, sound works for everything else just not BF3.
> I havent installed any new software or hardware, it just happened.
> I tried googling but no luck


try the obvious
go to options in bf3 and check the audio settings
also alt tab, go to the speaker (bottom right corner), click on mixer and check if bf3 is not muted

try a repair through origin


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> I stopped getting sound in BF3, sound works for everything else just not BF3.
> I havent installed any new software or hardware, it just happened.
> I tried googling but no luck


I know you have not installed anything new hardware/software but someone else was having no sound in BF3 http://www.overclock.net/t/1186950/bf3-error-help


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> The Famas is the only gun i get killed by really.......its overpowered and annoying!


Definitely don't agree that it's overpowered.

Edit: Not pointing at you (8564dan), but I wish people would stop saying this and that is overpowered. Pretty soon every gun for each class is going to have the same characteristics.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Definitely don't agree that it's overpowered.
> Edit: Not pointing at you (8564dan), but I wish people would stop saying this and that is overpowered. Pretty soon every gun for each class is going to have the same characteristics.


I have to agree, I used the MP7(which often takes a whole magazine to kill one person) pretty much exclusively when I last played, and I did extremely well with it(since it suited my playstyle). Now, compared to other weapons it is severely underpowered(not even worth trying to shoot someone on semi-auto or at longer ranges) but I was often topping matches with it. Should it be nerfed even more than it already has simply because some people can play very well with it? Now, I haven't played since B2K hit but I have a feeling the FAMAS is the same in this regard


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Definitely don't agree that it's overpowered.
> Edit: Not pointing at you (8564dan), but I wish people would stop saying this and that is overpowered. Pretty soon every gun for each class is going to have the same characteristics.


sorry, but I also feel its overpowered, I have never been able to counter one, and always die within the first burst. (I play HC though)


----------



## bucdan

The fire rate is the cause.


----------



## sambaman009

hey guys. finally picked this game up







. Got the limited edition. when its done installing ill put in my soldier name. Any tips for a noob? Is it close to bfbc2?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Definitely don't agree that it's overpowered.
> Edit: Not pointing at you (8564dan), but I wish people would stop saying this and that is overpowered. Pretty soon every gun for each class is going to have the same characteristics.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have to agree, I used the MP7(which often takes a whole magazine to kill one person) pretty much exclusively when I last played, and I did extremely well with it(since it suited my playstyle). Now, compared to other weapons it is severely underpowered(not even worth trying to shoot someone on semi-auto or at longer ranges) but I was often topping matches with it. Should it be nerfed even more than it already has simply because some people can play very well with it? Now, I haven't played since B2K hit but I have a feeling the FAMAS is the same in this regard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> sorry, but I also feel its overpowered, I have never been able to counter one, and always die within the first burst. (I play HC though)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> The fire rate is the cause.


bucdan got it. The FAMAS has the highest DPS of all rifles right now:
http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/
25 * 1000 / 60 = 417 DPS at melee range. That's four men down in a single second. The FAMAS empties its entire clip in less than two seconds.

From a quick glance the AEK-971 is in second place with 25 * 900 / 60 = 375 DPS. That's exactly two seconds to exhaust the clip, and one less man down (25 health remaining).


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambaman009*
> 
> hey guys. finally picked this game up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got the limited edition. when its done installing ill put in my soldier name. Any tips for a noob? Is it close to bfbc2?


Strafe because for some reason most people I play with can't hit a target the size of the sun









Also I need more friends to play with guys add me







it's in my sig


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> The fire rate is the cause.


same thing at distances


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> Definitely don't agree that it's overpowered.
> Edit: Not pointing at you (8564dan), but I wish people would stop saying this and that is overpowered. Pretty soon every gun for each class is going to have the same characteristics.


Agreed. I find that it's a good gun but not overpowered.

On a totally different note, I find that the PP-19 is a horrendous gun that I wasted my time unlocking. This gun is just down right terrible, like get the jump on an enemy pop off a fair share of 6 rounds in em only to have them turn around and kill you terrible. With laser sight and KOBRA attached and low ping.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> bucdan got it. The FAMAS has the highest DPS of all rifles right now:
> http://denkirson.xanga.com/756891604/bf3/
> 25 * 1000 / 60 = 417 DPS at melee range. That's four men down in a single second. The FAMAS empties its entire clip in less than two seconds.
> From a quick glance the AEK-971 is in second place with 25 * 900 / 60 = 375 DPS. That's exactly two seconds to exhaust the clip, and one less man down (25 health remaining).












That fire rate beats the MP7(the previous highest)... that I didn't expect from an AR.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have to agree, I used the MP7(which often takes a whole magazine to kill one person) pretty much exclusively when I last played, and I did extremely well with it(since it suited my playstyle). Now, compared to other weapons it is severely underpowered(not even worth trying to shoot someone on semi-auto or at longer ranges) but I was often topping matches with it. Should it be nerfed even more than it already has simply because some people can play very well with it? Now, I haven't played since B2K hit but I have a feeling the FAMAS is the same in this regard


I got the unlocks for it, and haven't gone back to it since.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> sorry, but I also feel its overpowered, I have never been able to counter one, and always die within the first burst. (I play HC though)


I exclusively play HC mode. Sorry, but pretty much every burst from an assault rifle within a decent distance will kill someone. If you can't handle guns not taking many hits to kill you in then you shouldn't be playing HC. If the FAMAS has a fast fire rate, what about the AEK? The guns surely have different recoil, so why try to "balance" them and make them the same? In my opinion, there are much better assault rifles than the FAMAS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> The fire rate is the cause.


It has a fast rate of fire, but has pretty mean recoil.

I don't think it needs to be "nerfed." Then again, I don't think any guns need to be nerfed. Wish people would just play the game. Can't wait to see more guns get "balance changes"...


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Agreed. I find that it's a good gun but not overpowered.
> On a totally different note, I find that the PP-19 is a horrendous gun that I wasted my time unlocking. This gun is just down right terrible, like get the jump on an enemy pop off a fair share of 6 rounds in em only to have them turn around and kill you terrible. With laser sight and KOBRA attached and low ping.


D:

You're probably using it wrong. Check my stats for it, they aren't the best but I did use it for 4 hours.

It's a PDW essentially. Not to be confused with an assault rifle. This guns works best in close quarters. I out shoot everything with it in close quarters, even the FAMAS sometimes.

It's an awesome gun, imo.


----------



## james8

i'd like to see you whiners aim with FAMAS ironsight. that thing is ridiculous.

also i thought the PP-19 is pretty good. unlocked it last hour and managed to get a 2.0 KDR with it and having almost 19% accuracy with stock gun.

I think the DAO-12 needs serious buff in ammo capacity. you only carry 24 rounds and that's like enough to kill 4 person and ur out.


----------



## CallsignVega

You only have to put up with the FAMAS iron sights for a whole *ten* kills so I don't think that plays into the equation.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i'd like to see you whiners aim with FAMAS ironsight. that thing is ridiculous.
> 
> also i thought the PP-19 is pretty good. unlocked it last hour and managed to get a 2.0 KDR with it and having almost 19% accuracy with stock gun.
> 
> I think the DAO-12 needs serious buff in ammo capacity. you only carry 24 rounds and that's like enough to kill 4 person and ur out.


I think the DAO-12 has an extended magazine as one of the accessories. Can't really comment on it, never use it


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i'd like to see you whiners aim with FAMAS ironsight. that thing is ridiculous.
> also i thought the PP-19 is pretty good. unlocked it last hour and managed to get a 2.0 KDR with it and having almost 19% accuracy with stock gun.
> I think the DAO-12 needs serious buff in ammo capacity. you only carry 24 rounds and that's like enough to kill 4 person and ur out.


The iron sighs aren't nearly as bad as everyone says they are. Running the iron sights right now actually with 28% accuracy. Been using the iron sights to close to 200 kills. 216 total famas kills but I know I used random attachments when I picked up other players kits.


----------



## theturbofd

I'm tired of getting complained to because I use my soflam as recon and take out choppers :[ It's like is the BF community really that bad that they must complain whenever recon is destroying? I mean c'mon I have nothing else worth wild with recon besides my L96.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm tired of getting complained to because I use my soflam as recon and take out choppers :[ It's like is the BF community really that bad that they must complain whenever recon is destroying? I mean c'mon I have nothing else worth wild with recon besides my L96.


Yep, helping out the team to win is a bad thing, didn't cha know?

It's like the players who don't rush on rush gametype. Makes me giggle every time because I'm guaranteed to get well over 3K points above the next person due to plants and being able to blow the M-COM.


----------



## alancsalt

I don't understand the idgets that stand around in base destroying vehicles and shooting each other. What is that about?

I understand what the idiot that shot and revived me twice in base was doing....stats padding.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I'm tired of getting complained to because I use my soflam as recon and take out choppers :[ It's like is the BF community really that bad that they must complain whenever recon is destroying? I mean c'mon I have nothing else worth wild with recon besides my L96.


It's because everyone knows SOFLAM and Javelin are overpowered. 1 SOFLAM and 2 Javelin Engineers and you can take out an entire enemies vehicle fleet. Land, air and sea. If you don't think that is overpowered you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's because everyone knows SOFLAM and Javelin are overpowered. 1 SOFLAM and 2 Javelin Engineers and you can take out an entire enemies vehicle fleet. Land, air and sea. If you don't think that is overpowered you are kidding yourself.


then get a recon on your team to use mav to destroy his soflam

ohh and another note i just bested myself with my longest headshot









738 meters









instead of the 550 i had before


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's because everyone knows SOFLAM and Javelin are overpowered. 1 SOFLAM and 2 Javelin Engineers and you can take out an entire enemies vehicle fleet. Land, air and sea. If you don't think that is overpowered you are kidding yourself.


As much as I believe it's overpowered. It's only true when there is no recon throwing up a MAV to destroy it. Also if the other team is actually intelligent enough they would instantly rush a point thus allowing them to set up a SOFLAM as well.

The problem lies down to a awful team who can't figure out that they need more players to go to a certain class and help.

Last night actually this guy was using smoke with this tank when he wasn't even getting locked on. Completely idiotic, and I called him out for it and told him in a polite way that using the smoke against RPG/Tanks is useless. Instead of listening he immaturely types something along the lines of "I dont care, you're not good" when I'm the only one planting destroying tanks, and protecting the MCOM by myself. sigh.

On the other hand, finally above 600 SPM. :]

I also can't stand Rush on B2K. It's clearly not designed for it, lol. I love conquest, but I also love Rush just as much. :3

Whats the fascination with longest headshot, I don't get it. Every recon player i've seen that has sat that far away from the map has been useless. None of them put a SOFLAM up, none of them spot, and miss well 2/3 of their shots if not more.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's because everyone knows SOFLAM and Javelin are overpowered. 1 SOFLAM and 2 Javelin Engineers and you can take out an entire enemies vehicle fleet. Land, air and sea. If you don't think that is overpowered you are kidding yourself.


Tanks are horribly gimped in BF3. A lot of the times you can't even see the SOFLAM laser. The problem with BF3 is that there are so few classes when the anti-tank class needs to be its own class to balance it out. Having 10 RPGs per person and 1/4 or more of the team spamming them is silly.

We need to be able to auto-repair tanks by being next to another tank like in BF2.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As much as I believe it's overpowered. It's only true when there is no recon throwing up a MAV to destroy it. Also if the other team is actually intelligent enough they would instantly rush a point thus allowing them to set up a SOFLAM as well.
> The problem lies down to a awful team who can't figure out that they need more players to go to a certain class and help.
> Last night actually this guy was using smoke with this tank when he wasn't even getting locked on. Completely idiotic, and I called him out for it and told him in a polite way that using the smoke against RPG/Tanks is useless. Instead of listening he immaturely types something along the lines of "I dont care, you're not good" when I'm the only one planting destroying tanks, and protecting the MCOM by myself. sigh.
> On the other hand, finally above 600 SPM. :]
> I also can't stand Rush on B2K. It's clearly not designed for it, lol. I love conquest, but I also love Rush just as much. :3
> Whats the fascination with longest headshot, I don't get it. Every recon player i've seen that has sat that far away from the map has been useless. None of them put a SOFLAM up, none of them spot, and miss well 2/3 of their shots if not more.


i did spot alot ... + i did have a soflam on ... yet my team was awful and never used javelins on target that were locked ...


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> On the other hand, finally above 600 SPM. :]


Was just checking out your stats in Battlelog.

WOW ... over a 2.0 KDR (12400 / 5900) and over 20% overall accuracy to go along with that 600 SPM? That's better than some of the top most flagrant aimbotters in the game!

Well done!!!!!!!


----------



## Tiger S.

I wish more people knew how to use the soflam. Most recons are campers with an excuse, that's why all the hatred. I don't mind, the game got a whole lot easier when I got a scope for the G3A3.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

I'm getting closer to 600 spm ;p http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/H4wk_sk/stats/295186595/


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I'm getting closer to 600 spm ;p http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/H4wk_sk/stats/295186595/


LOL....dayuum

You people sure have skill !!

You have superior accuracy also!!!

With the M98B you have over 1500 kills and over 1200 of them were headshots!!!!!!!!!

That's almost a 100% headshot average !!! Nice work !!!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> LOL....dayuum
> You people sure have skill !!
> You have superior accuracy also!!!
> With the M98B you have over 1500 kills and over 1200 of them were headshots!!!!!!!!!
> That's almost a 100% headshot average !!! Nice work !!!


80% accuracy


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> haha mav jaws i love it! you do know if you get 500 kill you get a mav dog tag that tells you how many kills you got with it. meaning dice ment for the mav to do this =)


MAV dogtags open up when you get 50 Surveillance ribbons, not 500 kills... The number on the dogtags refer to how many spots you have with the MAV and T-UGS.

If you want to see MAV kills, you have to look on the item page.

Either way, MAV kills are ridiculous. You can't even defib someone getting bumped by one.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> I'm getting closer to 600 spm ;p http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/H4wk_sk/stats/295186595/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i'd like to see you whiners aim with FAMAS ironsight. that thing is ridiculous.
> also i thought the PP-19 is pretty good. unlocked it last hour and managed to get a 2.0 KDR with it and having almost 19% accuracy with stock gun.
> I think the DAO-12 needs serious buff in ammo capacity. you only carry 24 rounds and that's like enough to kill 4 person and ur out.


I don't think so, I was using it as as recon over the weekend, it was shotguns only weekend for me. I managed to unlock all parts for a few of the shotguns with ease. Buckshot, the red dot scope I think?, extended mags/tac light to blind (With the shotgun you need some sort of advantage to even the playing field sometimes). I wasn't scoping with most of my kills so the scope didn't matter to me. You should be getting at least 12 kills with 24 rounds. The idea is to get as close as possible before they notice you. At close range it takes 1-2 blasts to kill one person. If your trying to snipe medium to long range you're wasting your time. I was doing this on Karkand and averaging around 30 kills a game. It actually teaches you how to flank better and close in on enemies without them noticing you. It's very satisfying to blast someone and get kills without having to spam bullets. You'd be surprised how easy it is to catch up to a bunch of guys without them noticing you and quickly take out 3-4 guys before they kill you.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I don't think so, I was using it as as recon over the weekend, it was shotguns only weekend for me. I managed to unlock all parts for a few of the shotguns with ease. Buckshot, the red dot scope I think?, extended mags/tac light to blind (With the shotgun you need some sort of advantage to even the playing field sometimes). I wasn't scoping with most of my kills so the scope didn't matter to me. You should be getting at least 12 kills with 24 rounds. The idea is to get as close as possible before they notice you. At close range it takes 1-2 blasts to kill one person. If your trying to snipe medium to long range you're wasting your time. I was doing this on Karkand and averaging around 30 kills a game. It actually teaches you how to flank better and close in on enemies without them noticing you. It's very satisfying to blast someone and get kills without having to spam bullets. You'd be surprised how easy it is to catch up to a bunch of guys without them noticing you and quickly take out 3-4 guys before they kill you.


or you could be mid range away and snipe away with those awesome frag rounds that I have on my Dao12 and my USAS


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> or you could be mid range away and snipe away with those awesome frag rounds that I have on my Dao12 and my USAS


Yea I dunno, to me the frag rounds seemed underpowered. I didn't use them much but I do remember that if you try and hit someone too close you're gonna take damage as well and if your teammate gets in your way while shooting, you're taking damage. I've been satisfied with buckshot for how I've been using them, haven't tried fletchette or slugs tho.


----------



## Max78

I have been using the QBB-95 LMG with the Bi-Pod/12x rifle scope and all I can say is HOLY CRAP! I have been called a cheater soo many times it’s funny. I have been taking out snipers left and right with it. I routinely shoot across Wake and take out running infantry or people repairing tanks, it’s great. Infinite ammo to.


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I don't understand the idgets that stand around in base destroying vehicles and shooting each other. What is that about?
> I understand what the idiot that shot and revived me twice in base was doing....stats padding.


OMG this pisses me off more than anything. I can't count how many times I've joined a game only to find half my team dicking around at the base deployment shooting at the choppers and jets.


----------



## jmmm7519

Yea thats why I try play with my clan much as possible


----------



## pvp309rcp

Finally got to installing BF3...when I actually got it back in the beginning of November (have been busy). For all I know...it wasn't that bad going through the installation process (maybe just over an hour with the update) when I read reviews/stories about it taking over four hours which may include people troubleshooting things. I'm going through the campaign right now and I'm enjoying it while getting used to the controls. I haven't gotten back into online PC FPS until now so I really do need to brush up on my control speed. What I don't understand is why couldn't the game just be implemented like it used to?

Instead of using your browser...


Going back to something similar to this seems better...


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

You will get that later, it is not better to have it ingame, trust me


----------



## pvp309rcp

The browser is better? That's good to hear then...but it still seems like a nuisance having to launch both Origin and browser to get started (my BF3 desktop icon feels useless). Still deciding on whether or not I should invest into a new keyboard/mouse setup. Unless someone could give me the specifics on what the improvement may be...I find my cheap equipment good for now. I hope online gameplay is as fun as people say it is...especially with the fun I had with BF1942, BF2, and BFBC2 (sadly I missed Vietnam and 2142).


----------



## ntherblast

Rofl got kicked for spawn camping on metro. Here is the funny part it was conquest we pushed the US team alll the way back to their spawn we had all the flags. Everyone on the team including the admin who kicked me was camping their spawn. Then the admin decides its time to kick spawn killers based on their scores so obviously I got kicked first cause i was 24-2. I just find it funny that the admin was camping himself yet decided to kick me.

It was a clan server as usual I see there are still admins that kick/ban for the dumbest reasons


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Was just checking out your stats in Battlelog.
> WOW ... over a 2.0 KDR (12400 / 5900) and over 20% overall accuracy to go along with that 600 SPM? That's better than some of the top most flagrant aimbotters in the game!
> Well done!!!!!!!


haha thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiger S.*
> 
> I wish more people knew how to use the soflam. Most recons are campers with an excuse, that's why all the hatred. I don't mind, the game got a whole lot easier when I got a scope for the G3A3.


Exactly! Had a conquest game three days ago where I had 18K points went 53-4 and the next player on the scoreboard was 7K points and 13-17. Ended losing the game because I was the only one doing anything. One good thing was that I ended the game with around 30K points after all the ribbons and medals were counted!

*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Rofl got kicked for spawn camping on metro. Here is the funny part it was conquest we pushed the US team alll the way back to their spawn we had all the flags. Everyone on the team including the admin who kicked me was camping their spawn. Then the admin decides its time to kick spawn killers based on their scores so obviously I got kicked first cause i was 24-2. I just find it funny that the admin was camping himself yet decided to kick me.
> It was a clan server as usual I see there are still admins that kick/ban for the dumbest reasons


I honestly never feel bad about the other team being spawn camped to be completely honest. If they we're all doing there job they wouldn't have a issue of having all points capped. It all comes down to a bunch of players who aren't playing the game and are instead only caring about their KDR, too many on one class, or snipers who aren't first in the rush to get early picks so other players can push up with ease. Sure you can snipe from 500+ meters away and snipe and get a pick or two, but you won't nearly be as much of a impact as a aggressive player.


----------



## james8

usually when i play recon, i got my M98B with the 4x scope. love the 4x scope: no sway, no flashlight when aimed








and i'm only a bit away from the action picking off lone wolves and distant flashlights








some match i spot the whole match with MAV while racking up tons of points and the enemy team never knew where the bullets came from.


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> haha thanks!


Hey no problem man....

You are in the same boat as h4wk as far as accuracy. Dead on !!!!

With the M98B you are 602 kills with 522 headshots....Pretty unbelievable if you ask me but whatever


----------



## Qu1ckset

Anyone else get horrible performance in eyefinity ?? the screen tearing/shuttering is sooo annoying


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Anyone else get horrible performance in eyefinity ?? the screen tearing/shuttering is sooo annoying


Can you try reducing the resolution down one notch and see if you get better GPU usage?

Create a file called user.cfg in your BF3 game directory with this:
Quote:


> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 60


Or try out this user.cfg tweaks: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14472607/user.cfg


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Hey no problem man....
> You are in the same boat as h4wk as far as accuracy. Dead on !!!!
> With the M98B you are 602 kills with 522 headshots....Pretty unbelievable if you ask me but whatever


Played CoD/CS professionally at one point







Took time off for quite sometime due to school and haven't bothered to return to the scene just yet. Will probably return to the scene two seasons from now.

I play aggressively with my M98B, same with all my other sniper rifles. I'm actually normally the one who plants the MCOM if I'm rushing and hold it off by myself. :3
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11713362/1/191641629/
Recent game, went in and it was already on the last set of MCOM, but I still racked up ten kills before the game ended, lol.

*EDIT:*

When you're use to play CS, you won't ever aim for anything but the head for any of your other games. I'm just too use to it. I use to give lessons for CS/CoD, and when I watched players play they would always tell me their aiming at the head, when they're not. Doesn't matter what FPS it is, you need to know where what I call "head level" is. So depending on where they're standing you should be ready to shoot right at there head when they pop out at all times. This goes for any weapon, I see too many players who aim towards the ground, legs, chest, anywhere but the head. Little things like this that I use to critique when I gave lessons made them a contender player in the division they played in.


----------



## crashdummy35

Thoughts on the M36..?

Got the unlock and thought "100 rounds of G36C? That could work."

Doesn't seem to shoot the same, though. Feels like it has more recoil or something. Plus it comes with a 12x scope. I was like "Huh?" The unlock should come with a HOLO by default and go up from there.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thoughts on the M36..?
> 
> Got the unlock and thought "100 rounds of G36C? That could work."
> 
> Doesn't seem to shoot the same, though. Feels like it has more recoil or something. Plus it comes with a 12x scope. I was like "Huh?" The unlock should come with a HOLO by default and go up from there.


I think the 12x scope on certain guns was a DICE only thing. I know it was like that on shotguns. I like the MG36. With bipod or foregrip its pretty deadly.


----------



## crashdummy35

If they made a bi-pod deploy bind I'd be all set. That thing deploys in some odd places at times.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If they made a bi-pod deploy bind I'd be all set. That thing deploys in some odd places at times.


Never once have I had it deploy when I didn't want it to. If you're prone, it will deploy. If you're sitting right by a wall that looks like you're at the height to be able to deploy, it will. Just sight in before you're near these things. If you're prone just sight in and hit your "S" key or whatever you use to go backwards and it will cancel the animation.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thoughts on the M36..?
> Got the unlock and thought "100 rounds of G36C? That could work."
> Doesn't seem to shoot the same, though. Feels like it has more recoil or something. Plus it comes with a 12x scope. I was like "Huh?" The unlock should come with a HOLO by default and go up from there.


It shouldn't have the 12x scope as that's disabled for the LMG's that weren't in B2K. Some of the B2K weapons don't have unlocks disabled so you get some weird unlocks right away. It's only 10 kills to unlock the first scope for the MG36 and the iron sights are quite nice to use.

Reason it feels different to the G36C is because it has a bit higher vertical recoil with less horizontal recoil. It also has a bit more damage at longer range and the first shot is a lot more accurate. Basically single shot and bursts will be better than the G36C but full auto probably wont be as easy to control unless you use the bipod, or at very least use the suppressor. Its a very good gun though, along with the QBB-95, feel a lot like the assault rifles with a bit more recoil.


----------



## friend'scatdied

QBB-95 is statistically superior to the MG36 on average in terms of handling, I believe. Plus the clip is larger.


----------



## TheYonderGod

If BF3 is installed on a computer, can you log into a different account to play it or would you have to re-install it for each account? My brother-in-law has it installed on both his laptop and desktop, so when I go over there I want to play with him, so could I just log into my account on his laptop and play?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If BF3 is installed on a computer, can you log into a different account to play it or would you have to re-install it for each account? My brother-in-law has it installed on both his laptop and desktop, so when I go over there I want to play with him, so could I just log into my account on his laptop and play?


Should be able to as all of the stats and etc are tied to your battlelog. Stats are not saved on your computer and are instead saved onto the cloud/battlelog instantly.

EDIT: The only thing you'll have to worry about is settings, as that is the only thing saved on to your computer and not the cloud.


----------



## crashdummy35

@ dmasteR, Interesting. I didn't know that about the S thing to cancel the bi-pod animation. I've crouched on the rocks in Caspian and had the bi-pod deploy and I'm like "Damnit. Not now." It comes in handy though for really long range shots.









@ Fusion Racing, The MG36 came with the 12x right off. I outfitted on Karkand and got a kill and the dude was all "A 12x on a MG36..? Really..?" After I died I took it off and noticed that thing has some serious kick to it. I hardly play support anyway. I just wanted to try it.

The engie gun I was really looking forward to came with a 12x scope too and I was a bit disappointed. Was kinda hoping for some new, cool looking mid-range optic.

All gripes aside I'm really enjoying this game. It's my first BF game and now I'm wishing I had gotten into BF sooner.

That bobcat ... I hear it calling me while I sleep.... There will be a ton of mayhem on the airfield on Wake and there goes crash, weaving about on his bobcat


----------



## TG_bigboss

First bf3 video and first video in a long time. Decided to start recording using msi afterburner...still messing with the settings to get the best quality and performance. So the video isn't as HD as i wanted it to be but =) Going to start recording my nightly Platoon teamwork games.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First bf3 video and first video in a long time. Decided to start recording using msi afterburner...still messing with the settings to get the best quality and performance. So the video isn't as HD as i wanted it to be but =) Going to start recording my nightly Platoon teamwork games.


Actually enjoyed this video a lot as I'm completely envious to everyone who can fly jets/heli's. The one thing I can honestly say I am completely terrible at. I never knew jets could go into the water though, what the... Always thought they instantly blew up.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> D:
> You're probably using it wrong. Check my stats for it, they aren't the best but I did use it for 4 hours.
> It's a PDW essentially. Not to be confused with an assault rifle. This guns works best in close quarters. I out shoot everything with it in close quarters, even the FAMAS sometimes.
> It's an awesome gun, imo.


Ooooh I'm supposed to use it for close quaters. Here I was trying to use it to snipe from across the map through buildings and around rocks.


----------



## BreakDown

what guns do you like people using for each class?

im not asking for the best weapon, but the weapon you like the most, i want to try different weapons for each class and dont know what to go for.

I really like the Famas for the medic, probably type 88 for the support, scar for the engie and ump for recon.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> what guns do you like people using for each class?
> im not asking for the best weapon, but the weapon you like the most, i want to try different weapons for each class and dont know what to go for.
> I really like the Famas for the medic, probably type 88 for the support, scar for the engie and ump for recon.


Assault:
Depending on map
M416, Famas, AN94
+ med kit or smoke or M26 mass for CQB

Support:
PKP or the QB~ whatever its called
+claymores or C4 depending on what is needed again

Sniper:
M98B def
+ MAV or SOFLAM depending on whats needed again

Engie:
G53 or the M4A1
+Javelin or SMAW/RPG

and for CQB maps (ie metro stage 2 and 3)
I go shotty with frag rounds with the USAS or the DAO12


----------



## Gib007

Hey guys, add me on Origin and Battlelog to play sometime!








Particularly if playing in European servers. My name's: *Gib007*
Simple!


----------



## digitally

has anyone come across this origin problem where it ask you to choose a origin id but you can't cause its been taken? i tried everything it still says its has been taken.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

try different one...









sorry, just try nickname with underslash like mine.. there are no other special characters allowed.


----------



## maybbmay

I love my AEK









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Undeeez/stats/183482220/


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> try different one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, just try nickname with underslash like mine.. there are no other special characters allowed.


it won't accept even all kinds of nick. it just keep saying Origin ID taken.

e.g. nick "Nuton21Six" has been chosen in battlelog, but when i go create an account from Origin, it says ID is *available*

even random letters are taken! ***!


----------



## maybbmay

It looks like you already have a solider created. What happens if you choose one of the soldiers listed there. Also, looks like HighPingBastard is your name already. Why not just change it?


----------



## digitally

it wont even allow me to access that page, it just keep on staying on the same page. my origin ID, is my soldier ID.

getting a bit frustrated.


----------



## maybbmay

Out of curiosity try a diff browser? Clear browser cache?


----------



## digitally

used ccleaner to clear the cache, restarted computer, tried using IE/waterfox. not working


----------



## maybbmay

I'd put a support ticket in, maybe they flagged you for a rename.


----------



## faulkton

i see more nvidia beta drivers are out but when will the next whql be released? I usually skip the beta releases..


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay*
> 
> I'd put a support ticket in, maybe they flagged you for a rename.


was thinking the same thing about the nick. done submitting the support ticket.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i see more nvidia beta drivers are out but when will the next whql be released? I usually skip the beta releases..


don't. the new betas have nice stability and performance improvements in bf3 and newer games and are very stable (for me at least)


----------



## SickStew

My copy of Battlefield has been working fine but today I end up saying I need to activate my copy of battlefield



Hope you like the humour in the bottom of the picture from one of my FB friends lol


----------



## Fr0sty

can anyone spot the hacker in this game?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11948561/1/338586921/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can anyone spot the hacker in this game?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/11948561/1/338586921/


xeon168. 110K points, what a BOSS.

At first I thought you were pointing out Llcool_Yhongz because of his accuracy, even though that accuracy is really easy to achieve, lol.


----------



## james8

^i suspected him also. i mean htf u get >100% accuracy? like the bullet went through once, rebounded back and went through 2nd time or what


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^i suspected him also. i mean htf u get >100% accuracy? like the bullet went through once, rebounded back and went through 2nd time or what


Not quite sure, it seems to happen a lot with shotguns though. I have two shotguns with over 100% accuracy, the new one and the USAS IIRC.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not quite sure, it seems to happen a lot with shotguns though. I have two shotguns with over 100% accuracy, the new one and the USAS IIRC.


Yes the accuracy rating with shotguns is borked. My 870 is at 110.36% and M1014 is at 103.69%


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Yes the accuracy rating with shotguns is borked.


I'm not quite sure it's actually "borked" to say. I think it's because you can do damage to multiple players in one shot, thus giving you the over 100% accuracy.


----------



## SickStew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SickStew*
> 
> My copy of Battlefield has been working fine but today I end up saying I need to activate my copy of battlefield
> 
> Hope you like the humour in the bottom of the picture from one of my FB friends lol


*I rang EA (0870 243 2435) up and apparently my battlefield key is fraudulent.

Just to warn you all

I purchased my key from CJS Keys a British based company operating out of Colchester, Essex http://www.cjs-cdkeys.com

so be warned OCN'er don't purchase any product keys from this site.

It appears they pocket all your cash with very little overhead because all the keys appear to be generated in different country to avoid licencing & etc..*


----------



## digitally

wow that....sucked....


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Actually enjoyed this video a lot as I'm completely envious to everyone who can fly jets/heli's. The one thing I can honestly say I am completely terrible at. I never knew jets could go into the water though, what the... Always thought they instantly blew up.


Thanks man. I'm messing with my settings and compression on msi to get the quality right. Ill show you my Heli skills







heli is my favorite vehicle in the game just because i can fly so well. sometimes Jets blow up. Other times it will eject you. just depends on your speed and angle and water depth =P


----------



## Nova.

To those who have unlocked it, how is the QBZ-95B?


----------



## Kreeker

SQDM is so baddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Darren9

Yep, if 1 shot hits 2 people your 200% accurate. My RPG's were over 100% for a while.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> SQDM is so baddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


I really can't understand why everyone thinks the gametype is that bad. It's actually one of the easiest game type next to TDM. :/

Sure people don't believe that it fits in with the BattleField series, but it's the game type to show squad talent and individual talent. Same goes for TDM.


----------



## Modus

Is co-op broken? keeps disconnecting me when I try to join a co-op game with a buddy.

At this point I think I'm gunna wait till all these bugs are fixed before making any further attempt to play.


----------



## HEN_iP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Is co-op broken? keeps disconnecting me when I try to join a co-op game with a buddy.
> At this point I think I'm gunna wait till all these bugs are fixed before making any further attempt to play.


Seems so. Just tried getting into co-op through public (no friends on at the moment







) and it loads up fine but then it said it was cancelled??


----------



## BradleyW

Try making a party with the person you wanna play co-op with and disable antivirus.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really can't understand why everyone thinks the gametype is that bad. It's actually one of the easiest game type next to TDM. :/
> Sure people don't believe that it fits in with the BattleField series, but it's the game type to show squad talent and individual talent. Same goes for TDM.


SDM is only ok when you have freinds on. I had to get my 5 SDM wins while nobody was on though and I went through soooo many games where my team would sit in one area, or everyone was recon. (without doing anything recon is best at) It sucked....


----------



## FlyingNugget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really can't understand why everyone thinks the gametype is that bad. It's actually one of the easiest game type next to TDM. :/
> Sure people don't believe that it fits in with the BattleField series, but it's the game type to show squad talent and individual talent. Same goes for TDM.


Yes because having enemies spawning randomly right behind me after I spawn and getting free kills is skill. Squad talent? You cant even spawn with your squad. Everything in TDM and SQDM is so random it completely negates any skill involved.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There is a new beta driver out yesterday. I'm not sure if that was mentioned in here yet. http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-290.53-beta-driver.html


----------



## Modus

Still haven't fixed auto-join squads :/


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Is co-op broken? keeps disconnecting me when I try to join a co-op game with a buddy.
> At this point I think I'm gunna wait till all these bugs are fixed before making any further attempt to play.


The help line got my son and I to put Origin offline and then try joining in Battlelog. Worked for us, so worth a try.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Still haven't fixed auto-join squads :/


didn't they fix _that_ in the first place?

had contacted ea support, it seems to be that they had done something in my profile and their "tool" is not working for now. have to call them back after 24hrs .


----------



## redsunx

They got rid of in game squad voice


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Yes because having enemies spawning randomly right behind me after I spawn and getting free kills is skill. Squad talent? You cant even spawn with your squad. Everything in TDM and SQDM is so random it completely negates any skill involved.


That's why you force squads into spawns so they won't spawn behind you. You can't spawn on your squad, but you will spawn by them. Your squad should be clearing out the spawn area so you're able to spawn safely. Same goes for TDM, force the other team into a spawn so you can keep them there. Easy win.

You need to take control of the map, its the same way it works in Quake. Take control of the map and take control of the items on the map.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's why you force squads into spawns so they won't spawn behind you. You can't spawn on your squad, but you will spawn by them. Your squad should be clearing out the spawn area so you're able to spawn safely. Same goes for TDM, force the other team into a spawn so you can keep them there. Easy win.
> You need to take control of the map, its the same way it works in Quake. Take control of the map and take control of the items on the map.


Sounds like a skilless way to rank up.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingNugget*
> 
> Yes because having enemies spawning randomly right behind me after I spawn and getting free kills is skill. Squad talent? You cant even spawn with your squad. Everything in TDM and SQDM is so random it completely negates any skill involved.


I think it's just a bug that your not in the squad when you join. If you switch team out and back you can all get into a green squad and can spawn on them. If you don't get your squad to do this then your at a disadvantage to one that has.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SickStew*


Wow. That is terrible. Really sorry to hear that, bro. Sheesh....


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really can't understand why everyone thinks the gametype is that bad. It's actually one of the easiest game type next to TDM. :/
> Sure people don't believe that it fits in with the BattleField series, but it's the game type to show squad talent and individual talent. Same goes for TDM.


Playing with random people there is zero squad talent and individual talent. It's like in SC when 3 or 4 people do randoms, and think they are good when they cheese every game. If you party up for SQDM and lose, suicide is definitely the answer.

TDM is fine because it's "harder" for a part of 4 people to really take control of the game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I really can't understand why everyone thinks the gametype is that bad. It's actually one of the easiest game type next to TDM. :/
> Sure people don't believe that it fits in with the BattleField series, but it's the game type to show squad talent and individual talent. Same goes for TDM.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with random people there is zero squad talent and individual talent. It's like in SC when 3 or 4 people do randoms, and think they are good when they cheese every game. If you party up for SQDM and lose, suicide is definitely the answer.
> 
> TDM is fine because it's "harder" for a part of 4 people to really take control of the game.
Click to expand...

TDM is not harder, it's actually a lot easier. Forcing a full team into a part of the map in TDM is too easy. SQDM is about being able to adapt and learn how your team plays, if your squad isn't able to adapt properly you're guaranteed to lose. You don't need three other friends to play SQDM to win, be able to learn how your squad plays in the first forty seconds and adapt off of it.

SC2 is a RTS and can't be compared to a FPS. The same way BF3 shouldn't be compared to CoD.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> Sounds like a skilless way to rank up.


It's actually the hardest way to level up as you receive the least amount of points for it. Conquest is the most ideal and quickest way to level up besides Metro.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's actually the hardest way to level up as you receive the least amount of points for it. Conquest is the most ideal and quickest way to level up besides Metro.
> TDM is not harder, it's actually a lot easier. Forcing a full team into a part of the map in TDM is too easy. SQDM is about being able to adapt and learn how your team plays, if your squad isn't able to adapt properly you're guaranteed to lose. You don't need three other friends to play SQDM to win, be able to learn how your squad plays in the first forty and adapt off of it.
> SC2 is a RTS and can't be compared to a FPS. The same way BF3 shouldn't be compared to CoD.


Ok I will never play SQDM again, unless I'm in a party.


----------



## snoball

So I had to reformat the PC and I don't remember what mods I was running. Care to link a few? Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I had to reformat the PC and I don't remember what mods I was running. Care to link a few? Thanks in advance guys!


There are no "mods" to say for BF3. Unless you're talking about the BF3 FXAA Color Injection?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185211/bf3-fxaa-inject-color-corection


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There are no "mods" to say for BF3. Unless you're talking about the BF3 FXAA Color Injection?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1185211/bf3-fxaa-inject-color-corection


Yea yea, you got the idea. Thanks! Rep+


----------



## dmasteR

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/12101830/1/191641629/

Just played a game with a cheater and he was hardly better with his aimbot that he was toggling on and off, then calling me a cheater.









This is actually the third cheater I've seen so far after all the hours of thrown at this game. It's really pathetic to cheat and still be so bad....


----------



## tha808evangelist

yeah i just popped open a 12 oz red bull and bout to play me some bf3~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fr0sty

killing people with the defib paddle is hard .. but it works









2 kills done .. 98 down to go


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/12101830/1/191641629/
> Just played a game with a cheater and he was hardly better with his aimbot that he was toggling on and off, then calling me a cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the third cheater I've seen so far after all the hours of thrown at this game. It's really pathetic to cheat and still be so bad....


Toggle the aimbot off? I wasn't aware they could even do that. You seem to know a lot about them.

Yeah, I can spot a cheater from a mile away! Their stats and ribbons tell the tale!

BTW: Congrats on your 8 MVP ribbons in 11 matches yesterday! LOL


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> killing people with the defib paddle is hard .. but it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 kills done .. 98 down to go


Can you really? I gave up on shock paddles after BC2... couldn't seem to kill anyone with them and went back to using the knife or repair tool on campers









One thing that was always fun though, tracer a camper and hit him with an RPG... they never like that


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Wow. That is terrible. Really sorry to hear that, bro. Sheesh....


No, that's not terrible. It's consequence of a bad choice. I mean, something is sold for 50 euros and you got another party selling it 50% and even cheaper? Does not sound quite good.
Also, a simple search on google for "cjs keys legit" lists a 2nd post saying there are countless threads of people complaining about their keys banned. Before you do delicate things(like paying) both online and irl, a research is needed.


----------



## digitally

checked with EA, they disabled my account on abusive ID... yet the game's voices are full of abusive language. =_="


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Can you really? I gave up on shock paddles after BC2... couldn't seem to kill anyone with them and went back to using the knife or repair tool on campers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that was always fun though, tracer a camper and hit him with an RPG... they never like that


yep .. hold on ill show picture proof

but the thing with the defib paddle is you must be in front of them .. basicly is a last resort weapon ...

empty assault riffle .. go with pistol .. throw m320 and then switch to paddles and aim for the face

can't wait to see if we can have a defib paddle service star after 100 kills .. LOL


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Anyone care to share their fxaa injector settings?


----------



## faulkton

anyone have any good suggestions for a mic? This is the first multiplayer game i've really gotten into and i have finally gotten good enough to realize communication is vital for a winning squad/team. I play on a hdtv with surround sound so i dont want a headset with speakers. Should i just get any old PC mic?


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Anyone care to share their fxaa injector settings?


Don't use the injector, it may cause a ban from pb.
You've been warned


----------



## jellis142

Does Co-Op require PB? And on that note... are there ANY servers that don't require it?


----------



## Romanrp

Anyone who is good at flying a chopper wants to help me with the second coop mission?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romanrp*
> 
> Anyone who is good at flying a chopper wants to help me with the second coop mission?


i'd be happy to help
Mr.PieOCN ---BF3 soldier name


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Does Co-Op require PB? And on that note... are there ANY servers that don't require it?


Coop does not require PB. There is very few servers in Multiplayer that do not require it as it is the Anti-Cheat for the game.









Any server without is probably going to be filled with cheaters like any other game that doesn't have a Anti-cheat on there server.


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Coop does not require PB. There is very few servers in Multiplayer that do not require it as it is the Anti-Cheat for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any server without is probably going to be filled with cheaters like any other game that doesn't have a Anti-cheat on there server.


Thank you. At least I can do something


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Don't use the injector, it may cause a ban from pb.
> You've been warned


Not according to this thread, at least as of right now. The gist I get is, you will be able to get unbanned if PB banns people using the injector. Unless EA agrees with PB and makes it a cheat, which they haven't yet.

This is an injector thread on an EA board BTW http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector-26.html


----------



## Archngamin

I got PB banned for 5 mins the last two times I joined a PB server so I uninstalled the FXAA injector and PB stopped caring. I'll try re installing again to make sure it was the injector but I'm sure it was.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Don't use the injector, it may cause a ban from pb.
> You've been warned


DICE answered kcuestag on Twitter and they say they are having an internal discussion about it. I use it (have been using it) but, every so often, I'll get a pb kick from a server. But I get the random EA disconnects like 20 times more than this particular kick. I honestly think they are going to allow it because it can't really be exploited; it _can't_ tone down flashlights or the sun, in fact, ask anyone who uses it, it seems to make the sun even brighter and more annoying. All it does is make colors brighter really. There's even DICE devs that use it I think I read on the forums. Not to influence anyone in anyway. Just sharing this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> One thing that was always fun though, tracer a camper and hit him with an RPG... they never like that


Oh man ... people rage sometimes when I do that. "Oh what a nice spot Mr. Completely-Out-Of-The-Game Sniper. Here you go ...." _BOOM!_ No more wall. No more room. No more campy-camp.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> anyone have any good suggestions for a mic? This is the first multiplayer game i've really gotten into and i have finally gotten good enough to realize communication is vital for a winning squad/team. I play on a hdtv with surround sound so i dont want a headset with speakers. Should i just get any old PC mic?


I just use an old pc mic I had in a drawer. I played with some OCNers using TS3 during a match and I see why BF Vets want the in-game Voip back. COMPLETELY different experience. Awesome. Me in the CIV, gunner watching our perimeter, bro using guided tank shells to drop the choppers I'd paint. Wow. Even just 1 squad all on the same channel can completely swing a game around on a pub server. Plug that bad boy in and get busy.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Thank you. At least I can do something


Yes PB is running in co-op. Look at PunkbusterB.exe running and connected to EvenBalance. I wouldn't use what I think you're trying to use if you don't want to get PB banned.


----------



## Fr0sty

same hacker showed his face ... how can hackers change their name all the time?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/12187610/1/338586921/

same name for profile .. but in the game he had different name ...

how lame









he hacks .. yet he only has a k/d ratio of 2.1 LOL


----------



## james8

been having terribly bad games this morning


----------



## shad0wfax

I realize that the goal of this thread is to reduce the BF3 clutter on the OCN forums and that's a worthy goal.

However, at 3075 pages, there's absolutely no way to keep people on any one specific topic, track the thread for anything useful, or communicate effectively about platoons, servers, or friends lists here.

Perhaps it's time for a small official BF3 sub-forum here at OCN that has the space for a thread on general chatter, a thread on platoons, a thread on game servers, and so on?

Forcing everyone who wants to talk about BF3 to come to a 3075 page thread with 31,744+ posts in it makes for a rather poor forum experience.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sambaman009*
> 
> hey guys. finally picked this game up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Got the limited edition. when its done installing ill put in my soldier name. Any tips for a noob? Is it close to bfbc2?


If you played any BF game before, it's the same general idea especially for conquest. Get on and enjoy! I recommend sticking to Conquest only, then jump the the classic 4 bf2 maps... that's a nicer and more classic battlefield experience.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Ooooh I'm supposed to use it for close quaters. Here I was trying to use it to snipe from across the map through buildings and around rocks.


The sarcasm isn't helping...

Found your problem. 7.6% Accuracy.


----------



## Qu1ckset

how do you unlock the "doa-12" and the "sks"? im rank 23 and i was going to change from my mk11 and noticed they were unlock :S


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you unlock the "doa-12" and the "sks"? im rank 23 and i was going to change from my mk11 and noticed they were unlock :S


i bought the physical warfare pack so im not entirely sure, i think that they require a lower rank than your current one, thus, you already have it unlocked.


----------



## Floy

Is there an official [OCN] Origin and Battlelog thread somewhere? I cannot seem to find it.

Feel free to add me.

Origin: Floydasticecho
Battlelog: Floydasticecho

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Floydasticecho/stats/354160605/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> Is there an official [OCN] Origin and Battlelog thread somewhere? I cannot seem to find it.
> Feel free to add me.
> Origin: Floydasticecho
> Battlelog: Floydasticecho
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Floydasticecho/stats/354160605/


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241012288575/

Official OCN Platoon #2


----------



## crizthakidd

did everyonhe quit? i cant find a lag free game all the close ping servers from the east coast are on 0/ 16 0/32 ect at alllll times


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> did everyonhe quit? i cant find a lag free game all the close ping servers from the east coast are on 0/ 16 0/32 ect at alllll times


What filters are you using? There are still plenty of people even with the holidays. Currently 80,391 PC players online right now.


----------



## HEN_iP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you unlock the "doa-12" and the "sks"? im rank 23 and i was going to change from my mk11 and noticed they were unlock :S


I believe you get those weapons around rank 30 or so but you also get them from the Physical Warfare Pack which was released to EVERYONE for free quite recently.


----------



## mtbiker033

looking for a squad for team play ign MajBWPayne


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241012288575/
> Official OCN Platoon #2


Do the people in this platoon play together? I have a group of friends that I play with but we don't play together that much as of late. It'd be fun to get into a squad of four and communicate over vent and wreck havoc


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> how do you unlock the "doa-12" and the "sks"? im rank 23 and i was going to change from my mk11 and noticed they were unlock :S


I think you unlock the DAO-12 around lvl 37, I had it already from the preorder, but I "unlocked" it again a few levels ago. Not sure about the SKS

It would be nice to have a PC gaming subforum, or at the least forums for servers OCN hosts, which generall includes the most popular games at the time, which also have the more popular threads. Maybe these subforums already exist but aren't used. Meh just and idea.


----------



## theturbofd

can anyone tell me how to get the AS VAL? I looked at all the unlockable guns for me and I don't see it :/


----------



## nawon72

1272m head shot. No big deal...



Spoiler: Screenshots











But then a 1295m head shot the same game?



Spoiler: Screenshots


















Now im ranked 2836 in the world amongst cheaters


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 1272m head shot. No big deal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then a 1295m head shot the same game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im ranked 2836 in the world amongst cheaters:wheee:


I can confirm that #70 on that list is NOT a hacker


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 1272m head shot. No big deal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then a 1295m head shot the same game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im ranked 2836 in the world amongst cheaters:wheee:
> 
> 
> 
> I can confirm that #70 on that list is NOT a hacker
Click to expand...

Not setup either?

BTW, what map?


----------



## naizarak

these maps are great for long-range sniping. just prone on the AC and shoot to your heart's content. wake island is also great for sniping, just camp on one side of the map and shoot people on the other. i got 15 500m+ kills in one game with the enemy team pinned to one spawn point lol.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> can anyone tell me how to get the AS VAL? I looked at all the unlockable guns for me and I don't see it :/


It's the last unlock at rank 45


----------



## james8

figure i'm having slight graphics lag in MP. is it recommended to lower HBAO or should i lower other stuffs, in terms of visual advantagE?
(since AO is the highest perf. consumer)


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Not setup either?
> 
> BTW, what map?


He set it up, ranging rifles.

Kharg Island, ship to mountain.

Here's one of his videos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeai8D5GP2Y

PS: If you haven't figured it out, he's in my clan lol


----------



## Qu1ckset

anybody else getting blue screens quiting bf3 from score screen or just for being on score screen?


----------



## jellis142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yes PB is running in co-op. Look at PunkbusterB.exe running and connected to EvenBalance. I wouldn't use what I think you're trying to use if you don't want to get PB banned.


Vanilla game, no cheats, no mods. Updated the latest patch and it's been a hopeless loop of disconnects. Your lack of faith is disturbing


----------



## dafour

Is it normal to have artifacting in BF3 but not in 3Dmark,Heaven benchmark etc...?


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 1272m head shot. No big deal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then a 1295m head shot the same game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im ranked 2836 in the world amongst cheaters:wheee:


I just got 1324m on that map like 10 min. ago. Some people were javelining off that far left skyscraper and I saw my opportunity.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> figure i'm having slight graphics lag in MP. is it recommended to lower HBAO or should i lower other stuffs, in terms of visual advantagE?
> (since AO is the highest perf. consumer)


Try putting shadows at medium, it helped me a lot and I didn't notice anything

Sent from my HD2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fr0sty

i bet most people with headshot at 3000+ meters got theirs by doing this





now all they need is to find a spot that could actually make it to 3000+ meters .. or did they snipe from super high altitude and at super long distance?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

Those videos are really awesome and i lol'd!


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> Is it normal to have artifacting in BF3 but not in 3Dmark,Heaven benchmark etc...?


NOT normal. did you overclock your graphic card?


----------



## Djstorm100

Based on my specs in my sig, can I run BF3 with no problem with the video settings at med?

Who all is overclocking their Video Card?


----------



## kooldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djstorm100*
> 
> Based on my specs in my sig, can I run BF3 with no problem with the video settings at med?
> Who all is overclocking their Video Card?


you should get high - ultra no problem


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djstorm100*
> 
> Based on my specs in my sig, can I run BF3 with no problem with the video settings at med?
> Who all is overclocking their Video Card?


If your signature is accurate you should be able to play way above medium... think more maxed except for AA.


----------



## Djstorm100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> If your signature is accurate you should be able to play way above medium... think more maxed except for AA.


Sorry, don't really know what my video card is capable of, AA?

now if only can get it to play in 1080 HD lol


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djstorm100*
> 
> Sorry, don't really know what my video card is capable of, AA?
> now if only can get it to play in 1080 HD lol


AA gets rid of jagged edges by smoothing them out









And I was talking at 1080p, you will be very close to being able to put all the settings to maximum


----------



## Djstorm100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> AA gets rid of jagged edges by smoothing them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I was talking at 1080p, you will be very close to being able to put all the settings to maximum


So would I leave AA enable or dis-able?

Flipping sweet I built my machine more for Cad work (school/work) but something I can game on if I want to.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djstorm100*
> 
> So would I leave AA enable or dis-able?
> Flipping sweet I built my machine more for Cad work (school/work) but something I can game on if I want to.


BF3 isn't the system hog people made it out to be. You won't always run a 60+ with AA maxed out, but kill the AA and you'll definitely average 60, with a minimum of 38-44 at LEAST in really congested and large maps.


----------



## enri95

Battlefield 3 -Color Correction mod
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z01j0RxdUkQ

Looks awesome


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> 1272m head shot. No big deal...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then a 1295m head shot the same game?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now im ranked 2836 in the world amongst cheaters:wheee:


rank 900 here


----------



## iARDAs

*WHO DOES THAT?*

Yes who does that?

While i am aiming and firing and about to kill the enemy, a teammate decides to go infront of my line of fire and

1-) He gets killed
2-) He punishes me later for teamkill
3-) I cant kill the enemy because i kill the teammate
4-) The enemy kills me

ALL 4 of the above could be avoided if the teammate decides to go BEHIND me while i am not only aiming but FIRING as well.

I can always understand bad players or poor players
but can never understand stupidity in general.


----------



## Fr0sty

usas-12 in real life

:O


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> usas-12 in real life
> :O


No frag rounds?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usas-12 in real life
> :O










I'm not satisfied








where are me frag rounds?


----------



## crizthakidd

damit why do i lag and rubberband now? three days i cant fly a jet or i get killed and the game realizes it later as im wakling around... crap can anyone help me its unplayable this way


----------



## crizthakidd

no im being serious lol go here and see what im talking about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqt8mwyPseE


----------



## Lhino

Merry Christmas and best wishes on the Battlefield guys!


----------



## ntherblast

Wow this game has some serious invisible walls especially in metro you will most likely notice it when sniping


----------



## friend'scatdied

Give me tips for Rush. Arming MCOMs I mean.

I used to play Rush exclusively in BC2, but now in BF3 I play Conquest exclusively. I'm a pretty decent player in terms of skillsets and I'm getting ROCKED in Rush. I want to unlock the PP19 so it's mainly about arming MCOMs (I understand the EOD Bot does it fast in the right maps). Please advise.

I just honestly want to arm 10 MCOMs and never play the gametype ever again. Probably will be the same for the L85.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usas-12 in real life
> :O


Good thing we don't have realistic re-loading times in game


----------



## ntherblast

They also haven't fixed the bug where you spawn as recon and try pull out your spawn beacon and its invisible in your hands and can't place it


----------



## Cakewalk_S

They made some changes on battlelog...

Notice your k/d ratio... its only to 2 decimal places now instead of 3 like it was before...hmm odd...wonder what else they changed????


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> *WHO DOES THAT?*
> Yes who does that?
> While i am aiming and firing and about to kill the enemy, a teammate decides to go infront of my line of fire and
> 1-) He gets killed
> 2-) He punishes me later for teamkill
> 3-) I cant kill the enemy because i kill the teammate
> 4-) The enemy kills me
> ALL 4 of the above could be avoided if the teammate decides to go BEHIND me while i am not only aiming but FIRING as well.
> I can always understand bad players or poor players
> but can never understand stupidity in general.


Don't play hardcore


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Give me tips for Rush. Arming MCOMs I mean.
> I used to play Rush exclusively in BC2, but now in BF3 I play Conquest exclusively. I'm a pretty decent player in terms of skillsets and I'm getting ROCKED in Rush. I want to unlock the PP19 so it's mainly about arming MCOMs (I understand the EOD Bot does it fast in the right maps). Please advise.
> I just honestly want to arm 10 MCOMs and never play the gametype ever again. Probably will be the same for the L85.


Just rush... lol. That's all I can really say, although it can be easier if you are working with other people(so if you are playing on something like caspian get the chopper to drop you over an MCOM ect.). I usually get a few arms simply out of rushing the MCOM when I was playing, if you are lucky you can break through and get it(keep in mind if you will die a lot doing this, but you will arm it eventually). If you want to take the MCOM as well, throw C4 on it and stay nearby... when you hear them disarming trigger it, I've won some games doing that


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just rush... lol. That's all I can really say, although it can be easier if you are working with other people(so if you are playing on something like caspian get the chopper to drop you over an MCOM ect.). I usually get a few arms simply out of rushing the MCOM when I was playing, if you are lucky you can break through and get it(keep in mind if you will die a lot doing this, but you will arm it eventually). If you want to take the MCOM as well, throw C4 on it and stay nearby... when you hear them disarming trigger it, I've won some games doing that


I solved my problem by joining an empty server and finishing it.

Lame, but Rush in this game is utter garbage. BC2 rush was exquisite; I played only Rush in BC2 and virtually no Conquest. BF3 Rush is a joke compared to Conquest.


----------



## ntherblast

ya so when is the usas getting nerfed


----------



## Tatakai All

Nerf this, nerf that. How bout they just nerf the everything!?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Nerf this, nerf that. How bout they just nerf the everything!?


Why shouldn't overpowered weapons be nerfed? This game was made to be a competitive game (supposedly), you can't compete in a game that has a bunch of weapon imbalances and ways for the average player to be good at it. Sure the AEK and F2000 are great guns, but neither are overpowered (even before the F2000 nerf). USAS-12 on the other hand takes no talent, as you don't even need to aim directly at the player, and with frag rounds you could snipe players with it.

RPG/SMAW for the most part are very well balanced, as it does high damage to vehicles, but low damage to infantry unless hit directly. I personally think both should have even less damage to infantry unless hit directly. M320, needs less splash damage, it's not a very "skillful" weapon and your average player can easily dominate with it.

IRNV, currently well balanced and the way it should of been. Old IRNV was no different than a texture hack, every player was glowing in yellow, everything else was green. If you can tell me that is actually different than texture hacks i'll be impressed.

The biggest issue with nerfing something is that it must still be a viable option and keep balance in the game. Without weapon balancing and nerfs that are needed the game won't succeed in competitive play, which is one thing that keeps a game alive after years to come.

*EDIT*:

Look at BF2/CS/CSS/CoD4/Quake for example. All of these are still very alive, minus the exception of BF2 possibly as I haven't looked at the server list in that game for over a year.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Even 1942 is alive and kicking. Such a fun huge Battlefield game.


----------



## Adam^

For some reason this game runs like turbo crap for me on any drivers other an 11.11a, thats even with my new 6970! (I havent updated my sig yet i know i'm a bad boy)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Even 1942 is alive and kicking. Such a fun huge Battlefield game.


Absolutely loved 1942! Can anyone say Desert Combat!?


----------



## Fr0sty

tired of hearing people about nerfing everything ...

stop it ... the game isnt fun anymore with everything being nerfed ...

if someone spams you with m320 ... just spam them with the same thing ... see how they like it ....

if they use usas-12 with frag... just give it to them .. or change maps maybe ???

about the irnv .... its now totally useless ... it looks like the one they had in the 1960's ... LOL you barely see the head of someone ... and that's it

no more nerfs please ...


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Absolutely loved 1942! Can anyone say Desert Combat!?


And Battlegroup42 with the changed maps.....so many Desert Combat versions too.....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tired of hearing people about nerfing everything ...
> stop it ... the game isnt fun anymore with everything being nerfed ...
> if someone spams you with m320 ... just spam them with the same thing ... see how they like it ....
> if they use usas-12 with frag... just give it to them .. or change maps maybe ???
> about the irnv .... its now totally useless ... it looks like the one they had in the 1960's ... LOL you barely see the head of someone ... and that's it
> no more nerfs please ...


I'm not sure you understand game balance. I explained it quite well in my previous post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> And Battlegroup42 with the changed maps.....so many Desert Combat versions too.....


Yes that too! Was trying to think of the name, but I couldn't so I just left it out of my post!


----------



## nawon72

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i bet most people with headshot at 3000+ meters got theirs by doing this
> 
> now all they need is to find a spot that could actually make it to 3000+ meters .. or did they snipe from super high altitude and at super long distance?


I hope everyone who has done this losses their head shot record after a prompt patch. Its even worse that people are setting this up. Boosting much for leaderboard rankings...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> I just got 1324m on that map like 10 min. ago. Some people were javelining off that far left skyscraper and I saw my opportunity.


That building is getting very popular amongst recon and engineers. But i love dropping in on top of the building with a PP-19, putting down a beacon and MAV, then methodically wiping out the enemies floor by floor. Easiest kills ever









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Not setup either?
> 
> BTW, what map?
> 
> 
> 
> He set it up, ranging rifles.
> 
> Kharg Island, ship to mountain.
> 
> Here's one of his videos.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeai8D5GP2Y
> 
> PS: If you haven't figured it out, he's in my clan lol
Click to expand...

Setup=not impressed. But if it was in a few shots, i would be VERY impressed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm not sure you understand game balance. I explained it quite well in my previous post.
> Yes that too! Was trying to think of the name, but I couldn't so I just left it out of my post!


yes i do understand game balance ..

but maybe not your view on the subject...

so you think bf3 needs some more balance fix and nerfing? and if yes .. what would it be


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enri95*
> 
> Battlefield 3 -Color Correction mod
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z01j0RxdUkQ
> Looks awesome


Sure it looks great but it's pointless cuz if you use these the sun is gonna make everything white. I haven't used it cuz i have a VERY good monitor and i have proper colors and settings i can change modes if i wanted to. I notice in the video he was flying the jet and he turned on his cfg and notice how the jet became a little blue? Silly but i honestly think they made it too cartoonish. I would wish DICE fix the colors instead of someone's custom cfg. Heard PB bans you for it.

I'm happy what it looks. Sure it needs a small touch of color. Dice needs to correct those right.


----------



## DarthBaiter

It would be unbalanced if one side was the only one that got the OP guns. But I don't see how it's unbalanced if both sides have the same/similar weapons.
I've always been a gun shooter. Rarely do I pick up a RPG or a nade launcher and spam it. But I don't go and cry and ask for a "nerf" because if I really wanted to be a dick I could do the same spammin.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> It would be unbalanced if one side was the only one that got the OP guns. But I don't see how it's unbalanced if both sides have the same/similar weapons.
> I've always been a gun shooter. Rarely do I pick up a RPG or a nade launcher and spam it. But I don't go and cry and ask for a "nerf" because if I really wanted to be a dick I could do the same spammin.


we both share the same point of view on the subject

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/12514006/1/338586921/ a match that i didnt use m320 or usas-12 .. yet i was mvp2


----------



## FSXKid11

A little off topic here but has anyone else been experiencing load freezes/crashes lately ?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Nerf this, nerf that. How bout they just nerf the everything!?


I can play with any gun. It's best not to rely on any single weapon so you can compete.
GL finding the next noob combo.


----------



## Qu1ckset

does anyone else get bluescreens randomly on the score screen, or when they quit the game?? its been happening to be and is beginning to annoy me, does happen everytime but it happens...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> does anyone else get bluescreens randomly on the score screen, or when they quit the game?? its been happening to be and is beginning to annoy me, does happen everytime but it happens...


I was getting them randomly during the game every couple of days, I checked with bluescreen viewer and it was graphic driver problem. The only thing that fixed it was doing an unistall/reinstall of the game. I know my problem isnt exactly the same as yours but it may fix your problem. The other thing that caused me to BSOD during BF3 was my wifi on my computer.


----------



## ElectroManiac

I don't know if this have been post here but






Kill of the year.


----------



## Norman24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> It would be unbalanced if one side was the only one that got the OP guns. But I don't see how it's unbalanced if both sides have the same/similar weapons.
> I've always been a gun shooter. Rarely do I pick up a RPG or a nade launcher and spam it. But I don't go and cry and ask for a "nerf" because if I really wanted to be a dick I could do the same spammin.


*Agreed..........*


----------



## RotaryKnight

anybody else getting sync issues??
I cant start the game sometimes.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sure it looks great but it's pointless cuz if you use these the sun is gonna make everything white. I haven't used it cuz i have a VERY good monitor and i have proper colors and settings i can change modes if i wanted to. I notice in the video he was flying the jet and he turned on his cfg and notice how the jet became a little blue? Silly but i honestly think they made it too cartoonish. I would wish DICE fix the colors instead of someone's custom cfg. Heard PB bans you for it.
> I'm happy what it looks. Sure it needs a small touch of color. Dice needs to correct those right.


Looks okay on my U2410, all it does is saturate the colors making blues and greens pop. So far I like it and I haven't been banned by PB yet. It's there if you want to try it, if you don't want it, don't download it.


----------



## JCG




----------



## luanswan2002

Just installed the game, using latest Nvidia beta drivers, and boy I'm getting a lot of hitches.. like when I make fast movements I get pauses :/


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Just installed the game, using latest Nvidia beta drivers, and boy I'm getting a lot of hitches.. like when I make fast movements I get pauses :/


hmm that's weird, the new betas really improved Bf3 for me. What settings are you using?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Is it a noob fest online? I can't wait to read all of their complaints yet again when they come flooding in here.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else getting random freezes since last patch. What happens is I will be playing and randomly the game will freeze and alt tab to the desktop saying the nvidia driver has recovered by a crash or something. This only started happening since the last patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tired of hearing people about nerfing everything ...
> stop it ... the game isnt fun anymore with everything being nerfed ...
> if someone spams you with m320 ... just spam them with the same thing ... see how they like it ....
> if they use usas-12 with frag... just give it to them .. or change maps maybe ???
> about the irnv .... its now totally useless ... it looks like the one they had in the 1960's ... LOL you barely see the head of someone ... and that's it
> no more nerfs please ...


Why do you put dots at the end of every sentence and skip lines?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is it a noob fest online? I can't wait to read all of their complaints yet again when they come flooding in here.


What do you mean noob fest online? If by noob fest you mean medics never dropping medkits unless they themselves are low and the same with assault except ammo then yes it is a noobfest


----------



## Slightly skewed

I was referring to the people who got the game for christmas, which I'm sure a lot of people did.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes i do understand game balance ..
> but maybe not your view on the subject...
> so you think bf3 needs some more balance fix and nerfing? and if yes .. what would it be


I believe the shotguns need to be tweaked, mainly the USAS/DAO-12. Damage is fine up close, but the spread needs to be increased, on top of that the damage needs to be reduced more at range.

Look at the other two shotguns for example that are very well balanced.

M1014: Semi auto, but because this gun is semi auto they reduced the damage compared to the 870MCS and also decreased the range. At the same time they kept the ammunition to be the same.
Pros: Semi Auto
Cons: Reduced damage and range

870MCS: Pump Action, more damage than the M1014, and a range increase.
Pros: Increased Damage and range
Cons: Pump Action

M1014 allows a player with less precise aim to still gain kills by firing it quickly.
870MCS allows a player with precise aim to take single shots to players and have a higher chance of killing them in that single shot

USAS/DAO-12 completely break this balance (mainly the USAS)

USAS-12: 5 shots just like the other two above, fully auto, range and damage as good as the M1014. Can spray all 5 shots in well under 3 seconds. Frag rounds increase everything I just said and makes it even better.

DAO-12: Practically the same as the USAS-12, slight decrease of everything, but eight shots. (Like I said this one is not so bad and could be left as is)

Sure the "better" player can use the USAS-12 as well, but the amount of "skill" involved in that gun due to the large spray resulting less aiming required, and high damage negates almost any "skill" required. Thus lowering the skill cap on the gun, and the game in general.

Just because both sides can use a gun, does not make the game balance. Balance is not about being able to use a gun on both sides, that's completely the wrong mindset when you're balancing weapons.

Adding recoil on the USAS, or even making hipfire "useless" could be a possible way of balancing the gun. Granted these would need to be tested but they could be possibilities.


----------



## andygoyap

Loving this game.. and people who dislike Camping.. well you do know Real Life Battlefield.. 95% of the time we do camp?

yeah picture sums it up:










he was so pissed in the last frame that he dropped his beard.
Try explaining this to fellow players online!
IMPOSSIBRU!


----------



## dmasteR

Game =/= Real Life

Shouldn't mix the two as they are obviously completely different. On the other hand if camping is your style, then so be it. Just realize this is BF3 and you should be helping out your team, certain types of camping will help out your team, but well over 95% of the players I've seen who camp aren't actually helping the team by reaching the common goal, winning.


----------



## Rob2011

I think they should eliminate the recon class. 90% of the time the "snipers" are in the prone just trying to spawn camp players to get a good k/d, not helping the team win.


----------



## TG_bigboss

How about this... Play the game they way you want to. be quite! and enjoy! oh and no complaining! if you cant do those four simple things like normal people. quit the game right now and do something more productive or play cod or skyrim(where you can mod the OP game the way you want it to be). Don't ruin the game for others who really love the game and could care less....its a game to have fun and relax with friends. not QQ all day and rage quitting because someone is better than you or had faster internet so the shots counted more than yours. The game was perfect from the start, besides the preformace issues.


----------



## Kreeker

Origin is so slow right now.... 765 KB/s...

I just installed my crucial m4, and need to try out my new filco ninja majestouch-2.


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob2011*
> 
> I think they should eliminate the recon class. 90% of the time the "snipers" are in the prone just trying to spawn camp players to get a good k/d, not helping the team win.


I'd be sad if this happens not only because i spend a lot of time sniping, but because they are fodder for my k/d ratio.

Real snipers don't need to camp


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob2011*
> 
> I think they should eliminate the recon class. 90% of the time the "snipers" are in the prone just trying to spawn camp players to get a good k/d, not helping the team win.


You can do that with any class.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> How about this... Play the game they way you want to. be quite! and enjoy! oh and no complaining! if you cant do those four simple things like normal people. quit the game right now and do something more productive or play cod or skyrim(where you can mod the OP game the way you want it to be). Don't ruin the game for others who really love the game and could care less....its a game to have fun and relax with friends. not QQ all day and rage quitting because someone is better than you or had faster internet so the shots counted more than yours. *The game was perfect from the start*, besides the preformace issues.


No, two examples: the MAV and spawns (which are still kind of broken). Complaining about how a person plays the game is kind of pointless unless they are exploiting some kind of glitch or balance issue. Those are issues a dev can actually fix to make the game more enjoyable for everyone.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> -snipped- *The game was perfect from the start, besides the preformace issues.*


You seem to have low expectations IMO or I just have high expectations. The few things I'm about to list below we're obvious since Alpha and noted to devs since, yet has still not been fixed. The game was far from perfect from the start, and still has quite a few issues.

A few issues that we're in the game when it came out:

Eyefinity/Multi display resolutions (Unsure if this is still a issue, I remember it being fixed in the patch notes quite sometime ago IIRC)
MAV boosting to get under the map (Still present)
3D Spotting issues (Still present)
Weapons not representing the correct values as listed in the Menu (fixed)
Spawns (Still present)
Map clipping issues (Still present)
Player clipping issues (Still present)

Just to name off a few.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The PP-19 is overpowered. It's not that I've gotten this idea from being killed by it (few people seem to have it or use it), but it's from using it.

It blends the capacity, fire rate and handling of the P90 (900 RPM, with a larger magazine size of 54 vs. 50, nearly the same kickback/reload figures) with the damage output of the PP2000 (25 up close and 10 at distance).

Surprised more people haven't picked this one up yet. Second standout weapon in B2K from the statistics -- FAMAS being number one.


----------



## mav2000

Famas is nice, but the iron sights that you start out with make it really difficult to aim on a moving target...would like to try it out with a holo sight, Im sure its way better.

Also run out of ammo quite quickly with a famas. And for some reason, assult likes to give out med kits but the support guys very rarely seem to give out ammo.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The PP-19 is overpowered. It's not that I've gotten this idea from being killed by it (few people seem to have it or use it), but it's from using it.
> It blends the capacity, fire rate and handling of the P90 (900 RPM, with a larger magazine size of 54 vs. 50, nearly the same kickback/reload figures) with the damage output of the PP2000 (25 up close and 10 at distance).
> Surprised more people haven't picked this one up yet. Second standout weapon in B2K from the statistics -- FAMAS being number one.


I used it and I didn't care for it too much, I still like the MP7 and the AS Val better. I might have to try it out again, I only used it for about an hour when I 1st unlocked it.


----------



## trees415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leeeeeeeeee*
> 
> Real snipers don't need to camp


The only snipers you could possibly be referring to are those in video games, in which case you're not referring to a "real" sniper. This whole "real snipers shoot on the move" thing stinks of the tactics that are found in COD, so the fact that I see a lot of BF3 players making that claim is worrying because the last thing I want to have happen to BF3 is for it to become even more similar to COD.
In reality, snipers camp a lot, but that does not mean that they are not helping their team. Sure, some snipers sit on a hill and are detrimental to their team, firing off rounds constantly without spotting, and getting killed a lot. But there are also snipers who sit on a hill yet are incredibly helpful to their team, spotting enemies and taking out the occasional foot soldier. The way I see it, the best snipers typically do not have a lot of kills, spend most of the time spotting enemies and getting the majority of their points from long distance headshots against enemy snipers.
So yes a lot of good snipers camp, but they can be equally if not significantly more valuable than a foot soldier charging into battle, and barely scraping by with a 1.0 k/d ratio. Now please, Stop trying to turn this game into Call of Duty, because it's a completely different game and it should damn well stay that way.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trees415*
> 
> The only snipers you could possibly be referring to are those in video games, in which case you're not referring to a "real" sniper. This whole "real snipers shoot on the move" thing stinks of the tactics that are found in COD, so the fact that I see a lot of BF3 players making that claim is worrying because the last thing I want to have happen to BF3 is for it to become even more similar to COD.
> In reality, snipers camp a lot, but that does not mean that they are not helping their team. Sure, some snipers sit on a hill and are detrimental to their team, firing off rounds constantly without spotting, and getting killed a lot. But there are also snipers who sit on a hill yet are incredibly helpful to their team, spotting enemies and taking out the occasional foot soldier. The way I see it, the best snipers typically do not have a lot of kills, spend most of the time spotting enemies and getting the majority of their points from long distance headshots against enemy snipers.
> So yes a lot of good snipers camp, but they can be equally if not significantly more valuable than a foot soldier charging into battle, and barely scraping by with a 1.0 k/d ratio. Now please, Stop trying to turn this game into Call of Duty, because it's a completely different game and it should damn well stay that way.


Exactly ask kcuestag or stealth pyro. I camp in the hills and I have the soflam up so they can jav what ever it's locked onto. Not only that I get a great amount of kills and spot alot and I mean ALOT. Not only that recon class really doesn't receive the amount of points it should for certain things. Spotting is 10, lock on with soflam is what 20? I don't remember. Most of the points I receive are from marksman headshots which I tend to get alot.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Exactly ask kcuestag or stealth pyro. I camp in the hills and I have the soflam up so they can jav what ever it's locked onto. Not only that I get a great amount of kills and spot alot and I mean ALOT. Not only that recon class really doesn't receive the amount of points it should for certain things. Spotting is 10, lock on with soflam is what 20? I don't remember. Most of the points I receive are from marksman headshots which I tend to get alot.


Completely helpful, and exactly what a recon is supposed to do. The problem lies down to are the "snipers" not the recon players. I put a fine line between the two as one is useful (recon) the other player (sniper) is useless. Putting the MAV to spot or using the SOFLAM so air support goes down is excellent, and exactly what the recon is meant to do.

As I said the problem lies down to the snipers, the players who literally sit as far out as possible to grab that six thousand meter shot that they'll never hit, but yet keep on firing. There are unfortunately too many of these and not enough recon players.


----------



## Shodhanth

Need 1 more kill for Knife service star!
@dmasteR: I sometimes go out of my way to knife those unhelpful recons








Is it just me or does the M16A3 absolutely destroy the other assault rifles, I didn't pay much attention to it since it was the first gun I had. Focusing more on the AEK and the F2k.


----------



## jmmm7519

I agree with you mates, on the battlelog forums you will see a lot of people asking for buff to recon (1 hit kill anywhere). People just want to use recon as a assault role which is not a recon role. Its design so select few will use it, trust me I dont want to play recon only game.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Completely helpful, and exactly what a recon is supposed to do. The problem lies down to are the "snipers" not the recon players. I put a fine line between the two as one is useful (recon) the other player (sniper) is useless. Putting the MAV to spot or using the SOFLAM so air support goes down is excellent, and exactly what the recon is meant to do.
> As I said the problem lies down to the snipers, the players who literally sit as far out as possible to grab that six thousand meter shot that they'll never hit, but yet keep on firing. There are unfortunately too many of these and not enough recon players.


whats even more effective is usign teh MAV while over VOIP with a squad or a friend and just spotting everything aroudn them









My friend found that amazingly useful


----------



## Leeeeeeeeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trees415*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leeeeeeeeee*
> 
> Real snipers don't need to camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only snipers you could possibly be referring to are those in video games, in which case you're not referring to a "real" sniper. This whole "real snipers shoot on the move" thing stinks of the tactics that are found in COD, so the fact that I see a lot of BF3 players making that claim is worrying because the last thing I want to have happen to BF3 is for it to become even more similar to COD.
> In reality, snipers camp a lot, but that does not mean that they are not helping their team. Sure, some snipers sit on a hill and are detrimental to their team, firing off rounds constantly without spotting, and getting killed a lot. But there are also snipers who sit on a hill yet are incredibly helpful to their team, spotting enemies and taking out the occasional foot soldier. The way I see it, the best snipers typically do not have a lot of kills, spend most of the time spotting enemies and getting the majority of their points from long distance headshots against enemy snipers.
> So yes a lot of good snipers camp, but they can be equally if not significantly more valuable than a foot soldier charging into battle, and barely scraping by with a 1.0 k/d ratio. Now please, Stop trying to turn this game into Call of Duty, because it's a completely different game and it should damn well stay that way.
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ I never meant to offend anyone 

OBVIOUSLY sniping while running around is just stupid in real life..was just trying to lighten up this thread a little while still agreeing that there are those who play the recon class as it is meant, and those that don't, as previously mentioned. I'm not that idiot who uses a mav to glitch themselves or use it solely to kill other players by flying into them. And I certainly know that kdr is not so high a goal for the class, hence the name of the class: "recon". I too wish that there were more players like you who understand how to use the class for the benefit of the rest of the team, but that's not how it is.

Hinted in my last post, since BF3 IS a video game the recon class CAN be more well rounded and more mobile than most people play it. That is all.


----------



## naizarak

DICE needs to stop asking for community opinions and just fix the game themselves. now every 12yr old kid has the ego of a game developer just because DICE couldn't balance the game at launch.

i don't know about you guys, but i don't see myself playing this nearly as long as i did bf2 and bc2. just a few days ago i got really pissed from all the random crap in this game - i hadn't raged that bad since mw2.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> DICE needs to stop asking for community opinions and just fix the game themselves. now every 12yr old kid has the ego of a game developer just because DICE couldn't balance the game at launch.
> i don't know about you guys, but i don't see myself playing this nearly as long as i did bf2 and bc2. just a few days ago i got really pissed from all the random crap in this game - i hadn't raged that bad since mw2.


I honestly can't imagine DICE being able to balance the game themselves. They did put the IRNV scope which was clearly unbalanced in the original form.


----------



## jthb3

Well, I can't play anymore.

The game rubberbands/lags on every single server (only bf3, all other games are fine). This started happening just days ago, I could play fine until the middle of last week.

Getting very annoyed!


----------



## Sir Cumference

Hmm, I feel like I get better performance on the B2K maps than the vanilla maps.

I wish flying mechanics were more like BF2. Flying is just nice and smooth on BF2 (with joystick). havent had much success with BF3's jets.

BTW, did they nerf thermals for tanks?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I believe the shotguns need to be tweaked, mainly the USAS/DAO-12. Damage is fine up close, but the spread needs to be increased, on top of that the damage needs to be reduced more at range.
> Look at the other two shotguns for example that are very well balanced.
> M1014: Semi auto, but because this gun is semi auto they reduced the damage compared to the 870MCS and also decreased the range. At the same time they kept the ammunition to be the same.
> Pros: Semi Auto
> Cons: Reduced damage and range
> 870MCS: Pump Action, more damage than the M1014, and a range increase.
> Pros: Increased Damage and range
> Cons: Pump Action
> M1014 allows a player with less precise aim to still gain kills by firing it quickly.
> 870MCS allows a player with precise aim to take single shots to players and have a higher chance of killing them in that single shot
> USAS/DAO-12 completely break this balance (mainly the USAS)
> USAS-12: 5 shots just like the other two above, fully auto, range and damage as good as the M1014. Can spray all 5 shots in well under 3 seconds. Frag rounds increase everything I just said and makes it even better.
> DAO-12: Practically the same as the USAS-12, slight decrease of everything, but eight shots. (Like I said this one is not so bad and could be left as is)
> Sure the "better" player can use the USAS-12 as well, but the amount of "skill" involved in that gun due to the large spray resulting less aiming required, and high damage negates almost any "skill" required. Thus lowering the skill cap on the gun, and the game in general.
> Just because both sides can use a gun, does not make the game balance. Balance is not about being able to use a gun on both sides, that's completely the wrong mindset when you're balancing weapons.
> Adding recoil on the USAS, or even making hipfire "useless" could be a possible way of balancing the gun. Granted these would need to be tested but they could be possibilities.


agreed .. now it makes more sense when you put it this way and i totally agree with it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Exactly ask kcuestag or stealth pyro. I camp in the hills and I have the soflam up so they can jav what ever it's locked onto. Not only that I get a great amount of kills and spot alot and I mean ALOT. Not only that recon class really doesn't receive the amount of points it should for certain things. Spotting is 10, lock on with soflam is what 20? I don't remember. Most of the points I receive are from marksman headshots which I tend to get alot.


if your soflam lock resulted in a kill you get points for that also right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Need 1 more kill for Knife service star!
> @dmasteR: I sometimes go out of my way to knife those unhelpful recons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does the M16A3 absolutely destroy the other assault rifles, I didn't pay much attention to it since it was the first gun I had. Focusing more on the AEK and the F2k.


we should start a trend to defib those unuseful campers instead








way more rewarding to kill them with the defib


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Exactly ask kcuestag or stealth pyro. I camp in the hills and I have the soflam up so they can jav what ever it's locked onto. Not only that I get a great amount of kills and spot alot and I mean ALOT. Not only that recon class really doesn't receive the amount of points it should for certain things. Spotting is 10, lock on with soflam is what 20? I don't remember. Most of the points I receive are from marksman headshots which I tend to get alot.


I remember being killed by a sniper with a name similar to yours *rubs chin* Can't quite remember where though...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As I said the problem lies down to the snipers, the players who literally sit as far out as possible to grab that six thousand meter shot that they'll never hit, but yet keep on firing. There are unfortunately too many of these and not enough recon players.


I've found that making a special effort to claymore, C4 or knife them while they're still sitting there solves the problem. If they go back to the same place just go and kill them again, they'll get bored soon enough and either do something or leave. It is so common to see a few people doing that on a team that's losing by 100's of tickets, if they just tried to cap some flags then they wouldn't lose all the time.

I don't mind people sitting back a bit and covering people moving up to a flag, but that's only useful if they're at a range where they can take people out pretty easily. I personally prefer to have the Glock 18 equipped as recon so running around at a flag isn't a problem because you can take just about anyone on with that at close range and win.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Loving this game.. and people who dislike Camping.. well you do know Real Life Battlefield.. 95% of the time we do camp?
> yeah picture sums it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was so pissed in the last frame that he dropped his beard.
> Try explaining this to fellow players online!
> IMPOSSIBRU!


made my year.


----------



## alancsalt

In the Korean War there were no respawns.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In life, there are no respawns.


FTFY. Your grandpa would be consistently at the bottom of the scoreboard and useless to the team. He's might be an IRL badass, but he's a cyber noob. The comic was well done though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> In real life there are no respawns.


fixed


----------



## kiwiasian

Why is it that after 3 months I still feel like everything in the beta was done so much better than it is now...

Please DICE, fix the ridiculous Crossfire performance issues, it was absolutely perfect in the beta and ever since release it's been crap


----------



## frankth3frizz

lol wut?!


----------



## Fr0sty

this freddiw guy is so epic


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> lol wut?!


admit it you were hacking huh


----------



## calavera

The m16a4 is the early unlock l believe. M16a3 is a later unlock with full auto.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> The m16a4 is the early unlock l believe. M16a3 is a later unlock with full auto.


It's the other way around actually, the A3 is unlocked right away with full auto then you get the A4 at 89000 assault score. Then at 220000 assault score you get the A3 for RU. The stats are the same for all versions of the gun though, so the unlocked attachments carry over to the others.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> admit it you were hacking huh


That "M" icon in the bottom right means MOTHAHACKA! trololol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As I said the problem lies down to the snipers, the players who literally sit as far out as possible to grab that six thousand meter shot that they'll never hit, but yet keep on firing. There are unfortunately too many of these and not enough recon players.
> 
> 
> 
> I've found that making a special effort to claymore, C4 or knife them while they're still sitting there solves the problem. If they go back to the same place just go and kill them again, they'll get bored soon enough and either do something or leave. It is so common to see a few people doing that on a team that's losing by 100's of tickets, if they just tried to cap some flags then they wouldn't lose all the time.
> 
> I don't mind people sitting back a bit and covering people moving up to a flag, but that's only useful if they're at a range where they can take people out pretty easily. I personally prefer to have the Glock 18 equipped as recon so running around at a flag isn't a problem because you can take just about anyone on with that at close range and win.
Click to expand...

If you're TK'ing them, it still doesn't solve the issue unfortunately. Not quite sure what you meant but in case that's what you meant it just doesn't solve the issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> agreed .. now it makes more sense when you put it this way and i totally agree with it


I'm glad you understand. If only DICE knew a thing about weapon balance....

It's really not that hard, stop using your average pub player ideas and grab your current top teams in the Alienware Tournament and solve the game balances. It's really not that hard. Sure I understand that catering the majority is easier, but not as beneficial when it comes to the long term of the game. Leagues, clans, teams, tournaments, LAN, is what keeps games alive, not your average player who stops playing when a new game comes out. Again as I've said this before, look at BF2/CS/CSS/CoD4/SC/DOTA these games aren't alive due to your general public player. It's alive because of the competitive aspects of the game.


----------



## PiEownz

Does anyone have a PC copy of BF3 that they could sell? Thanks..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiEownz*
> 
> Does anyone have a PC copy of BF3 that they could sell? Thanks..


Just buy a new copy, the game is currently $39.95 at Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Electronic-Arts-40834ttlefield-32-Battlefield/dp/B005WWZUQ0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1324934702&sr=8-3


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're TK'ing them, it still doesn't solve the issue unfortunately. Not quite sure what you meant but in case that's what you meant it just doesn't solve the issue..


Not TK'ing, just making special effort to kill them in a stupid and sometimes humiliating way when they're on the other team, sitting on a rock losing by 100's of tickets. That said I'll only go and do it if they're being incredibly annoying by staying in the same place all round. Obviously doesn't solve it, but by making them leave at least the other team might get someone useful join instead. Not sure how much it would help if DICE removed the 12x scope, everyone who sits on a hill seems to have it, but they would probably just switch to the 8x and get used to that if they were forced.

I'd agree with the points on the shotguns, I never really used them but just from looking at the weapon stats you can tell that the USAS and the 870 outclass all the others. The USAS either needs a lower fire rate or lower accuracy to negate its higher ROF advantage - not sure if recoil or giving a huge amount of hip spread would fix it. The DAO-12, M1014 and the Saiga have the same ROF as each other, but lower than the USAS which seems to be one of the issues with weapon balance, although they are a tiny bit more accurate but not by much. The MK3A1 seems to be in between everything, but with long reload times. I'd like to see them more balanced as it seems a bit stupid that you cant really use the others, despite the fact they're interesting guns.


----------



## Kreeker

Got a crucial m4 yesterday. Love how quickly the maps load now!!!!


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The PP-19 is overpowered. It's not that I've gotten this idea from being killed by it (few people seem to have it or use it), but it's from using it.
> 
> It blends the capacity, fire rate and handling of the P90 (900 RPM, with a larger magazine size of 54 vs. 50, nearly the same kickback/reload figures) with the damage output of the PP2000 (25 up close and 10 at distance).
> 
> Surprised more people haven't picked this one up yet. Second standout weapon in B2K from the statistics -- FAMAS being number one.


I think it's pretty well balanced. It's no match for most assault rifles.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're TK'ing them, it still doesn't solve the issue unfortunately. Not quite sure what you meant but in case that's what you meant it just doesn't solve the issue..
> 
> 
> 
> Not TK'ing, just making special effort to kill them in a stupid and sometimes humiliating way when they're on the other team, sitting on a rock losing by 100's of tickets. That said I'll only go and do it if they're being incredibly annoying by staying in the same place all round. Obviously doesn't solve it, but by making them leave at least the other team might get someone useful join instead. Not sure how much it would help if DICE removed the 12x scope, everyone who sits on a hill seems to have it, but they would probably just switch to the 8x and get used to that if they were forced.
> 
> I'd agree with the points on the shotguns, I never really used them but just from looking at the weapon stats you can tell that the USAS and the 870 outclass all the others. The USAS either needs a lower fire rate or lower accuracy to negate its higher ROF advantage - not sure if recoil or giving a huge amount of hip spread would fix it. The DAO-12, M1014 and the Saiga have the same ROF as each other, but lower than the USAS which seems to be one of the issues with weapon balance, although they are a tiny bit more accurate but not by much. The MK3A1 seems to be in between everything, but with long reload times. I'd like to see them more balanced as it seems a bit stupid that you cant really use the others, despite the fact they're interesting guns.
Click to expand...

Haha, that's actually exactly what I do as well. As long as people aren't TK'ing them, it's all good in my eyes!

The shotguns really need a balance, only used those two examples as they we're the first thing that came out!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I remember being killed by a sniper with a name similar to yours *rubs chin* Can't quite remember where though...


Are u challenging me again :O


----------



## OverClocker55

Playing ATM. Add me on Orgin: BeatsPwn4ge


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Got a crucial m4 yesterday. Love how quickly the maps load now!!!!


SSD for the win...
Don't you just love being one of the first to pop up in that big huddle at the start of the round...


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> SSD for the win...
> Don't you just love being one of the first to pop up in that big huddle at the start of the round...


I'm going to have to reinstall BF3 to my SSD now. Why the hell didn't I do this in the first place!?


----------



## Fr0sty

dont forget to elliminate the mav escalator bug + mav roadkill bug too .... a game with good balance can't have that

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/The_Moist_Maker#cmp_lastupdate this guy has so many mav roadkills that its not even funny anymore

16k kills with the mav .. yet he barely has over 2k kills with his best gun ..

btw do xbox 360 controler work for bf3?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont forget to elliminate the mav escalator bug + mav roadkill bug too .... a game with good balance can't have that
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/The_Moist_Maker#cmp_lastupdate this guy has so many mav roadkills that its not even funny anymore
> 16k kills with the mav .. yet he barely has over 2k kills with his best gun ..
> btw do xbox 360 controler work for bf3?


His top guns are A-91 3240 kills and USAS 2790 kills.


----------



## theturbofd

This made me laugh


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> This made me laugh










Hah!


----------



## BradleyW

Nice!


----------



## ntherblast

I still find it funny when people compare bf3 to real life


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> This made me laugh


Exactly, thank gosh one of the developers actually has a clue on what he's doing. It's too bad that most of the other devs don't get understand this. zhint0 loved his IRNV scope. lol


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exactly, thank gosh one of the developers actually has a clue on what he's doing. It's too bad that most of the other devs don't get understand this. zhint0 loved his IRNV scope. lol


add me on origin! It's in my sig


----------



## ntherblast

Have any of the devs commented on the current minimap?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

In real life snipers camp for days without making a sound or moving an inch. So let's recreate that in a video game, cause we all have time to sit around on the computer staring at nothing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Have any of the devs commented on the current minimap?


Negative. What exactly is wrong with the current mini-map?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> In real life snipers camp for days without making a sound or moving an inch. So let's recreate that in a video game, cause we all have time to sit around on the computer staring at nothing.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative. What exactly is wrong with the current mini-map?


Not my pic but sums it up nicely


----------



## Ceej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not my pic but sums it up nicely


Yeah... this guy needs to discover the minimap zoom button


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not my pic but sums it up nicely


Ahh, you're completely right. They have no addressed this or even plan on fixing this as far as I have seen. Completely agree that the mini-map is no longer detailed, completely missed this actually as I only look at the mini-map when there's red dots on there, haha.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not my pic but sums it up nicely


Consoles can't have the complexity that the BF2 minimap had. Everything is dumbed down because it has to accessible on consoles before it's ported to the PC. Even the next gen consoles will continue this trend. All we'll get from them is improved graphics textures in the future. UI and functionality will continue to go by the wayside.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Consoles can't have the complexity that the BF2 minimap had. Everything is dumbed down because it has to accessible on consoles before it's ported to the PC. Even the next gen consoles will continue this trend. All we'll get from them is improved graphics textures in the future. UI and functionality will continue to go by the wayside.


source


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Are u challenging me again :O


I would, but I am sans my bf3 pc for a few months... What was the score last time?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I still find it funny when people compare bf3 to real life


lol:thumb:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I would, but I am sans my bf3 pc for a few months... What was the score last time?


I'll take you on in the chopper if you are going to be playing from wherever in asia you are now(or was that someone else, I always get people mixed up







), in fact you probably could play with some of us aussies if you wanted to


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> His top guns are A-91 3240 kills and USAS 2790 kills.


yet its still dwarfed by the 16K kills of the mav ... LOL

got tired and decided to try single player missions ... made it up to the kafarov mission .. and i end up being in a huge bug that makes it impossible to finish so ill have to restart it tomorrow ... 5min trolling around corridors with a .50 trying to go through invisible walls in a spot i came 1mintue ago ... LOL


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> source


see: common sense.

The limited buttons on the console controllers make it difficult to navigate a mouse/keyboard UI such as BF2. They aren't going to be able to create squads and name them in under a couple seconds like we can. Choosing a spawn point is simply up/down, as you can see in the BF3 spawn screen... There's a reason why people are complaining about having to click through 5-6 sub-menus just to customize their weapon loadout. On PC, it could all be done on the same front menu due to the mouse dexterity(check out the UI mockups).

There's more combined console players than PC players. They go where the money is.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'll take you on in the chopper if you are going to be playing from wherever in asia you are now(or was that someone else, I always get people mixed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), in fact you probably could play with some of us aussies if you wanted to


Yeah thats me







I would take you up on that but won't have my rig till it arrives in a month :| You mind linking me to one of your regular servers so I can check my pings?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont forget to elliminate the mav escalator bug + mav roadkill bug too .... a game with good balance can't have that
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/The_Moist_Maker#cmp_lastupdate this guy has so many mav roadkills that its not even funny anymore
> 16k kills with the mav .. yet he barely has over 2k kills with his best gun ..
> btw do xbox 360 controler work for bf3?


I'm not 100% sure, but I thought MAV spots counted as kills, been watching a commentator on youtube who started using the MAV to spot in TDM and when I checked his stats he had over 800 kills with the MAV..


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> lol wut?!


Are punkbuster coding people really that ******ed?
*K/D < 3* means kill death ratio *less* than 3 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 3
*Accuracy < 20* means accuracy *less* than 20 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 20


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Yeah thats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take you up on that but won't have my rig till it arrives in a month :| You mind linking me to one of your regular servers so I can check my pings?












Just try a speed test to brisbane or sydney internode servers, that'll be around what you'll get to servers here


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Are punkbuster coding people really that ******ed?
> *K/D < 3* means kill death ratio *less* than 3 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 3
> *Accuracy < 20* means accuracy *less* than 20 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 20


It is not a kick of PB itself, admin kicked that player from a game.
And yes some admins are jealous and stupid.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Are punkbuster coding people really that ******ed?
> *K/D < 3* means kill death ratio *less* than 3 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 3
> *Accuracy < 20* means accuracy *less* than 20 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 20


that has nothing to do with punkbuster, he was kicked by an admin from a server not by punkbuster.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I thought MAV spots counted as kills, been watching a commentator on youtube who started using the MAV to spot in TDM and when I checked his stats he had over 800 kills with the MAV..


the mav will obviously spot the people before killing them ... but the guy is just shy of 17k something spots ... LOL


----------



## Shodhanth

Whenever I use the MAV to road kill I fail miserably...
Any suggestions?
Q_Q


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Whenever I use the MAV to road kill I fail miserably...
> Any suggestions?
> Q_Q


You need enough speed, the hitbox also seems to be on the right side of the crosshair (aim as low as possible you'll see your own MAV, don't fly around like this though).


----------



## Shodhanth

Alright.
MAV is pretty useful in a fight, but I am always itching for a fight.
>.<
MAV road-kills sound cool.
Will definitely give it a try.


----------



## FedeVi

What you guys think about MAV road-kills? It's a bug that need to be fixed, a legitimate way to kill or something else?
I think that MAV should be avoided, it's so easy to kill multiples while you are far away... i mean, it's not fair. I personally use it only in Op.metro server where people go only to level up faster spamming grenade and explosives.

However if you'd like to try i suggest 64 player metro conquest (you have to start from A, don't remember if is Russia or Usa), possibly in a server where M320 and rpg are not allowed; you stay somewhere hidden, using MAV go down through the central stairs and come back through the side stairs where enemys are a sitting target.
Doing so you will attack them from behind and they won't be able to avoid the MAV, with some practice you should be able to get multiple kills (i got 5 one time, 934 points) and scores like 70-2 in 1000 ticket server.

However MAV is quite strange, i don't get why it's easy to kill someone from the side or the back when if you hit from the front it does no effect 90% of the time...


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Are punkbuster coding people really that ******ed?
> *K/D < 3* means kill death ratio *less* than 3 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 3
> *Accuracy < 20* means accuracy *less* than 20 and i'm quite sure they thought *more* than 20


reading this just pisses me off. i havent run into any dumb admins yet, but geez.

semi-related, but is it true that there are more than enough servers to handle the PC population resulting in tons of empty servers?

has this been verified?

just looking at early November til now, it seems to be the case. I guess its just a waiting game now. these empty servers gotta shut down at some point.

edit:

I also notice not a lot of populated servers have B2K (west coast), but there are lots of empty B2K servers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andygoyap*
> 
> Loving this game.. and people who dislike Camping.. well you do know Real Life Battlefield.. 95% of the time we do camp?
> yeah picture sums it up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was so pissed in the last frame that he dropped his beard.
> Try explaining this to fellow players online!
> IMPOSSIBRU!


REP!!! SO TRUE!

Also i wanted to mention i have been noticing new bugs now. I think this something has to do with our previous beta drivers. Not the new beta drivers that recently come out. i had the game freeze on in in middle of jets flying. When i'm always owning so hardcore and helis i end up like "kicked" but it shows no message. Most of time i see stupid EA disconnects you. Makes me angry. I really HATE the idea of having a browser for BF3. However i really look foward for the fricking new WHQL drivers. I had one driver error and that's all it ever happened to me.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> see: common sense.
> The limited buttons on the console controllers make it difficult to navigate a mouse/keyboard UI such as BF2. They aren't going to be able to create squads and name them in under a couple seconds like we can. Choosing a spawn point is simply up/down, as you can see in the BF3 spawn screen... There's a reason why people are complaining about having to click through 5-6 sub-menus just to customize their weapon loadout. On PC, it could all be done on the same front menu due to the mouse dexterity(check out the UI mockups).
> There's more combined console players than PC players. They go where the money is.


Oh ya because it would have been really difficult for dice to create two sets of minimaps/loadouts one for consoles and one for pcs am I right?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Oh ya because it would have been really difficult for dice to create two sets of minimaps/loadouts one for consoles and one for pcs am I right?


budget wise .. probably ... coding wise? probably ... time wise? probably .. so many probable yes that it makes sense to port so much stuff over


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The L85A2 is awesome!

My new fav gun! k/d ratio is goin up fast!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Now here's a hacker for ya...im currently in [SF] Special forces on Seine Crossing. The game has only been playing for about 10minutes....lol


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Now here's a hacker for ya...im currently in [SF] Special forces on Seine Crossing. The game has only been playing for about 10minutes....lol


I played with him yesterday and he wasn't hacking


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Oh ya because it would have been really difficult for dice to create two sets of minimaps/loadouts one for consoles and one for pcs am I right?


Apparently it is. It takes them 2 months to change the damage multiplier for weapons in patches... I'm not expecting them to actually fix the game, they're too busy working on DLC maps to make more $$$ right now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Apparently it is. It takes them 2 months to change the damage multiplier for weapons in patches... I'm not expecting them to actually fix the game, they're too busy working on DLC maps to make more $$$ right now.


This, what may not seem hard is already "too much" work for the developers. You need to remember EA runs the game here, DICE is just told what to do. Patches and etc are approved by EA before they're even released.

These little changes are normally never hard, but completely ignored as they really don't care.

*EDIT:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> reading this just pisses me off. i havent run into any dumb admins yet, but geez.
> semi-related, but is it true that there are more than enough servers to handle the PC population resulting in tons of empty servers?
> has this been verified?
> just looking at early November til now, it seems to be the case. I guess its just a waiting game now. these empty servers gotta shut down at some point.
> edit:
> I also notice not a lot of populated servers have B2K (west coast), but there are lots of empty B2K servers


It's like this with any multi player game. Always a good amount of empty servers.


----------



## dezahp

Hey guys, for everyone who is using 12.1 preview drivers, which CAPs driver are you using?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

He is obviously hacking...lol
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IIllIIllIIll/stats/378154621/
I don't think any legit player could possibly have a 33.588k/d ratio...im sorry...just not possible...
If you go to his gun accuracy....lol
upper 40% accuracy...righttt

check this out..lol
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/13018962/1/378154621/
115 and 3...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/12485867/1/378154621/
141 and 3....

No one is that good without hacks...

haha look at this guys SPM (scores per minute)
lolz
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/why_hack/stats/381413780/pc/


----------



## ntherblast

Is there a new trend going on in this forum? seems a lot of people suddenly put triple dots instead of periods


----------



## dr.noob

...

Why arent they fixing the sound of the footsteps behind us?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob*
> 
> ...
> Why arent they fixing the sound of the footsteps behind us?


Because, like CallsignVega said, a 200 pound soldier with 50 pounds of gear on his back and boots running on concrete shouldn't make any noise, right?


----------



## luanswan2002

Ok got this weird problem in multiplayer where after a few mins of normal gaming I get serious pauses (not network related) and hitches? And my rig isn't half bad?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Because, like CallsignVega said, a 200 pound soldier with 50 pounds of gear on his back and boots running on concrete shouldn't make any noise, right?


Honestly at this point, they shouldn't even bother in adding louder foot step noises. I can see people flooding in about cheaters even more than it already is.

Also I can hear footsteps noises fine. Running Hi-Fi with the Enhanced Stereo on HD555 and a X-FI Titanium HD sound card with a slight tweak in the EQ using the "Game Mode" setting. Granted its nothing like what I'm use to in CS/CoD, it's still okay, just need to be able to pay attention to noises.

You also need to remember that quite a few of the noises are going to be difficult to hear with tanks/helis/jets/etc etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Ok got this weird problem in multiplayer where after a few mins of normal gaming I get serious pauses (not network related) and hitches? And my rig isn't half bad?


Exit the game and tell me your RAM usage. Chances are you're using close to 50% when you close your game. Now restart and tell me your RAM usage.


----------



## luanswan2002

I'll have a look at RAM usage yes, but I thought when there's a limitation in memory a game's FPS drops as a side effect. Not hitching?

8GB is cheap I guess but really don't wanna be buying it if only BF3 is having problems. Other games work great.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

The comment that came before this that I failed to screenshot was a random person asking if that player was french because he sounded like he was.


----------



## Herophobic

A friend says server owners can actually change bullet damage of all weapons and it won't be shown anywhere to the regular player.
dis true?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> A friend says server owners can actually change bullet damage of all weapons and it won't be shown anywhere to the regular player.
> dis true?


Doubt it, should show under the "BULLET DAMAGE MODIFIER IN %" and a value next to it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doubt it, should show under the "BULLET DAMAGE MODIFIER IN %" and a value next to it.


Bullet damage....10,000%...yeaaa!


----------



## luanswan2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exit the game and tell me your RAM usage. Chances are you're using close to 50% when you close your game. Now restart and tell me your RAM usage.












Wow almost all 4GB used at high settings at 1080p o_0. Guess that's why I was hitching badly at ultra.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow almost all 4GB used at high settings at 1080p o_0. Guess that's why I was hitching badly at ultra.


Exit your game and see how much Memory is still used. Then restart and check your memory









I'm sure you'll notice a memory leak, I did at least!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Exit your game and see how much Memory is still used. Then restart and check your memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll notice a memory leak, I did at least!


Reminds me of something I just read in another thread...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> BF3 is a 32-bit application that is not large address aware.... it uses only 2GB.
> There have reports of a memory leak but I have not seen anyone do any analysis on this claim. Do NOT just look at Task Manager for memory usage... look at Resource Monitor.


----------



## MGX1016

So I hate to be a pain in the neck but has anyone found PC servers with Auto-regen off???????????????????????????

Whenever I go to filters I get no servers found. I'm really upset.


----------



## jprovido

just installed the game and tried multiplayer. The trees on the background (the far ones) are blinking. how can I fix this? I'm using the latest nvidia beta drivers

similar to this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mau0SByz014


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow almost all 4GB used at high settings at 1080p o_0. Guess that's why I was hitching badly at ultra.


I got the same problem.

Game drops in FPS like crazy! and its not the GPU either, certainly gotta be the desktop memory. Its only on large maps too...small maps like seine crossing, works flawless, only when u start introducing tanks, choppers, and planes on crazy large maps does the computer almost start to lockup. Alt + Tabbing out of the game really confirms im out of memory, takes forever to tab out...suggs

Oh well. Just ordered 4gig more... 8gb should be plenty


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> just installed the game and tried multiplayer. The trees on the background (the far ones) are blinking. how can I fix this? I'm using the latest nvidia beta drivers
> similar to this one
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mau0SByz014


Maybe try to change in Nvidia control panel the "Negative LOD Bias" from allow to Clamp. I heard that helps "shimmering" objects...dunno if it works tho. Never had this problem. Try it at different graphic settings....


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Maybe try to change in Nvidia control panel the "Negative LOD Bias" from allow to Clamp. I heard that helps "shimmering" objects...dunno if it works tho. Never had this problem. Try it at different graphic settings....


i have it at max settings with full AA at 1920x1200. never tried other settings tho. im gonna try out the fix you mentioned on NCP

edit

+rep for helping


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> REP!!! SO TRUE!
> Also i wanted to mention i have been noticing new bugs now. I think this something has to do with our previous beta drivers. Not the new beta drivers that recently come out. i had the game freeze on in in middle of jets flying. When i'm always owning so hardcore and helis i end up like "kicked" but it shows no message. Most of time i see stupid EA disconnects you. Makes me angry. I really HATE the idea of having a browser for BF3. However i really look foward for the fricking new WHQL drivers. I had one driver error and that's all it ever happened to me.


haha true


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> So I hate to be a pain in the neck but has anyone found PC servers with Auto-regen off???????????????????????????
> Whenever I go to filters I get no servers found. I'm really upset.


I thought all hardcore servers have regen off?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I thought all hardcore servers have regen off?


Only some do. Most of them half it on though. The regen system is actually needed though to be completely honest due to the high bullet damage and high ROF.


----------



## dr.noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Honestly at this point, they shouldn't even bother in adding louder foot step noises. I can see people flooding in about cheaters even more than it already is.
> Also I can hear footsteps noises fine. Running Hi-Fi with the Enhanced Stereo on HD555 and a X-FI Titanium HD sound card with a slight tweak in the EQ using the "Game Mode" setting. Granted its nothing like what I'm use to in CS/CoD, it's still okay, just need to be able to pay attention to noises.
> You also need to remember that quite a few of the noises are going to be difficult to hear with tanks/helis/jets/etc etc.
> Exit the game and tell me your RAM usage. Chances are you're using close to 50% when you close your game. Now restart and tell me your RAM usage.


You can what?Come on...you only hear the footsteps in 180º, not behind you.Why?

SupremeFX 2
Asus Essence ST
Creative Titanium HD
Sennheiser HD598


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr.noob*
> 
> You can what?Come on...you only hear the footsteps in 180º, not behind you.Why?
> SupremeFX 2
> Asus Essence ST
> Creative Titanium HD
> Sennheiser HD598


Hmm? I hear footsteps from every direction, I don't quite understand what you're saying. Mind rephrasing?


----------



## theturbofd

Oh man I was dominating while capping points


----------



## 808MP5

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/karpokarden/#

this guy is super hacking...
was on a map with it and it was killing ppl from anywhere on the map...
one hit kill without you even being near it...
any weapon anywhere


----------



## Cykososhull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *808MP5*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/karpokarden/#
> this guy is super hacking...
> was on a map with it and it was killing ppl from anywhere on the map...
> one hit kill without you even being near it...
> any weapon anywhere


Wow. Only 28h57min of gameplay to reach a rank of 63.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *808MP5*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/karpokarden/#
> this guy is super hacking...
> was on a map with it and it was killing ppl from anywhere on the map...
> one hit kill without you even being near it...
> any weapon anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Only 28h57min of gameplay to reach a rank of 63.
Click to expand...

I was also impressed by the 14.3 kdr

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Just created my first random infantry vid from bf3, it could be boring from the beginning but it is not montage just showing some gameplay, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPVg9ygPVKQ


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I got the same problem.
> Game drops in FPS like crazy! and its not the GPU either, certainly gotta be the desktop memory. Its only on large maps too...small maps like seine crossing, works flawless, only when u start introducing tanks, choppers, and planes on crazy large maps does the computer almost start to lockup. Alt + Tabbing out of the game really confirms im out of memory, takes forever to tab out...suggs
> Oh well. Just ordered 4gig more... 8gb should be plenty


Having the same problem, and all of a sudden, from yesterday. Didnt have this issue till a day or two ago.

Now, it suddenly freezes mid game, while loading, etc etc, basically anytime once the game has been initialised from the web browser.


----------



## pvp309rcp

Finally started playing online...the game plays great. I've been trying to practice the aviator and the road ahead seems grim at best especially when I didn't have flares at the start. What I found odd was using a joystick for flying on Battlefield 3 seems better than mouse/keyboard this time around (couldn't get used to the sensitivity back in Battlefield 2...now it's the opposite). Getting 0 kills and 10 deaths when practicing sucks...but hopefully things will look up when I unlock more stuff.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Gahhhhh, so frustrating. I have a friend who just got BF3 but he seems to only want to play in 64 man servers. Now I've played 64 man plenty of times but I finally realized a whole lot of differences between 64 and 32. My friend says that in 32 mode everyone is in a vehicle and you just run around capping points. I told him that there is way more action is 32 mode. In 64 everyone usually sits back and the bases are never capped. It's just a firefight at the middle base all the time. I told him that in 32 you get 1)WAY more points making leveling not ridiculously slow 2) more action at the bases and more movement. This made me realize how annoying I find 64 to be. You get a low score, low kill amount, NO movement and when there is movement you get raped by all the campers


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the mav will obviously spot the people before killing them ... but the guy is just shy of 17k something spots ... LOL


No what I'm saying is this guy was spotting only in the video (actually theres numerous videos of him just spotting in the rounds), no road kills at all, and he has the dogtag with the number of MAV kills (1414 kills as of when I post this). So even if you are just spotting and your teammates takes the enemy out, you get the spot bonus which counts as a MAV kill.


----------



## Break

This is the first BF game I've played and I love it except for the seriously messed up vehicle physics. Is this how vehicles drove in the previous BF's too? It's hard to describe what's wrong but driving just doesn't feel natural in this game especially when you collide with objects.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> No what I'm saying is this guy was spotting only in the video (actually theres numerous videos of him just spotting in the rounds), no road kills at all, and he has the dogtag with the number of MAV kills (1414 kills as of when I post this). So even if you are just spotting and your teammates takes the enemy out, you get the spot bonus which counts as a MAV kill.


after you get your first MAV road kill, the dog tags will= amoutn of spot assists you get via MAV spotting
before your first road kill, you won't have access to the MAV dog tags
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> This is the first BF game I've played and I love it except for the seriously messed up vehicle physics. Is this how vehicles drove in the previous BF's too? It's hard to describe what's wrong but driving just doesn't feel natural in this game especially when you collide with objects.


lol try driving the russian tank down the hill from spawn on Caspian Border
the tank literally slides sideways at the beginning.
so yes; physics are messed up; IMHO especially for the RU vehicles! (Me thinks DICE sabotage?) lol


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> after you get your first MAV road kill, the dog tags will= amoutn of spot assists you get via MAV spotting
> before your first road kill, you won't have access to the MAV dog tags


Ah ok, thanks. I wasn't 100% sure as I don't use recon/MAV.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks. I wasn't 100% sure as I don't use recon/MAV.


whoops
I typed "will" instead of "won't"
you should correct that quote


----------



## marduke83

Haha no worries, all fixed.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Yea...I'm out of memory....strictly playing "small" maps till I get more mem....


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> after you get your first MAV road kill, the dog tags will= amoutn of spot assists you get via MAV spotting
> before your first road kill, you won't have access to the MAV dog tags


Quite true.... The number of kills on bf3stats however is the actual number of roadkills.

For example I only have 11 roadkills, but have 459 kills on my dogtag. I dont use recon class often as there is usually an overabundance of them, and if I beg long enough one or two will finally set up a soflam. With that said though sometimes there is that annoying sniper that seems to be able to shoot you on the fly across the map more than once....cough *hacker* cough.... and mav killing them/counter sniping is about the only way to get them.


----------



## jmmm7519

If anybody play hardcore in usa there welcome to join me and my clan anytime on teamspeak.

Df.ts.nfoservers.com

Platoon: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391415709008/

Battlelog ID: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/CharileCOJames/


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Quite true.... The number of kills on bf3stats however is the actual number of roadkills.
> For example I only have 11 roadkills, but have 459 kills on my dogtag. I dont use recon class often as there is usually an overabundance of them, and if I beg long enough one or two will finally set up a soflam. With that said though sometimes there is that annoying sniper that seems to be able to shoot you on the fly across the map more than once....cough *hacker* cough.... and mav killing them/counter sniping is about the only way to get them.


I prefer a long flanking walk and a butter knife to the throat...


----------



## JCG

I just used Steam Mover to move BF3 from my mech drive to SSD (because since post B2K patch, loading times have tripled) but Steam Mover said it couldn't move - error 32 and quit. I looked at the folder, its 0KB, and the entire game has been moved to the SSD. Can I get it to launch? No. So I manually cut/pasted everything back to original folder. Can I get it to launch? No. Again. Bugger ..









EDIT: Never mind, a repair fixed it.


----------



## digitally

anyone knows how to fix this texture bug other than reinstalling?


----------



## [email protected]

It's not a texture bug. I have it looked like that too. Dice did that on purpose.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I saw that on a player last night. Told him about it. It has to be a texture bug. The magazines in the pouches are orange...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else get a red scope? Weird....


----------



## [email protected]

WOW a red scope? LMAO! That kinda looks cool but at the same time.. weird! Never had happened to me at all? Maybe you need to check your drivers.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I saw that on a player last night. Told him about it. It has to be a texture bug. The magazines in the pouches are orange...


Oh Orange? Well i don't see orange at all.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh Orange? Well i don't see orange at all.


the tip of the magazine pouch is orange. but why dice did that on purpose? ruined it! i'm sticking to my green/olive camo.

anyways....


oh dear me!









edit: the red scope is sick! lol looked like a toy!


----------



## Zastugueen

I love battlefield games, but BF3 didn't bring anything amazing to the table.

The campaign had potential, it didn't really feel like battlefield (I.E Huge maps, large scale warfare)
The CO-OP was short, boring, and annoying.
The netcode is poor for a triple A title. I just love going behind cover and dying a second later.
There are 3 stock maps that are actually made for 64 players (Caspian, Kharg, and Firestorm)
No mod tools (Remember, they're too complicated for modders








I hope DICE at least announces more content soon. B2K is getting boring and there are only 3 decent stock maps on conquest.

/rant


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> [*] The netcode is poor for a triple A title. I just love going behind cover and dying a second later.


this has been happening to me a lot lately.. REALLY irritating ...


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else get a red scope? Weird....


Did you detach and attach the scope?


----------



## george_orm

so jelly i want a red scope,


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*
> 
> I love battlefield games, but BF3 didn't bring anything amazing to the table.
> 
> The campaign had potential, it didn't really feel like battlefield (I.E Huge maps, large scale warfare)
> The CO-OP was short, boring, and annoying.
> The netcode is poor for a triple A title. I just love going behind cover and dying a second later.
> There are 3 stock maps that are actually made for 64 players (Caspian, Kharg, and Firestorm)
> No mod tools (Remember, they're too complicated for modders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope DICE at least announces more content soon. B2K is getting boring and there are only 3 decent stock maps on conquest.
> /rant


ya what happened to battle recorder? Are they ever going to release that? Hopefully before I leave for basic training in 5 weeks


----------



## Adam^

Im increasingly finding the engineer carbine are totally useless unless the person you're shooting is about 5ft away. So annoying shooting the guy crossing the street have him stop then mow you down with 3 rounds from his AEK. The spread increase they added in the 6 Dec patch really sucks for engineers!


----------



## Kreeker

Just got my hd 598s... all I can so is OMG!

Why did I ever use headsets?


----------



## MintMouse

Idk you must be stupid.


----------



## faulkton

wow that was a first for me.. a hacker just killed me BEFORE the round even started lol

this guy: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/GGC-Anticheat/#

k/d - 103.351


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> This is the first BF game I've played and I love it except for the seriously messed up vehicle physics. Is this how vehicles drove in the previous BF's too? It's hard to describe what's wrong but driving just doesn't feel natural in this game especially when you collide with objects.


you mean when you drive and there's a tank or anything else clearly behind you, you take a turn left/right and u kinda collide with the friend's tank? it feels like the tank is next to you when it actually isnt

yes, i hate this too and i havent played other battlefield games before this one

this might be due to lag/delay though


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> wow that was a first for me.. a hacker just killed me BEFORE the round even started lol
> this guy: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/GGC-Anticheat/#
> k/d - 103.351


Looks totally legit, KDR of over 100 is easy.

Hopefully he'll get banned soon enough, at least having Battlelog and reports of each round makes it easy to find out who's blatantly cheating.


----------



## Jesse D

LOL an admin from GBU just ADMIN killed me twice for calling the driver of the lav a pu$$y and to move up and quit firing from base... IDK what i was thinking why should he leave base on a rush map.

Is there anyway to make a server not show up on my list?


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> wow that was a first for me.. a hacker just killed me BEFORE the round even started lol
> this guy: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/GGC-Anticheat/#
> k/d - 103.351


all that in less than 24hr.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

hackers, wanna be police admin, and lag have driven me from BF3.

I go 20/5 in most games, maybe its just boring after you get the hang of it?


----------



## PRloaded

then stop firing full auto and take controlled burst shots.
It's not that hard to get kills at 50m with the carbines.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Im increasingly finding the engineer carbine are totally useless unless the person you're shooting is about 5ft away. So annoying shooting the guy crossing the street have him stop then mow you down with 3 rounds from his AEK. The spread increase they added in the 6 Dec patch really sucks for engineers!


I've yet to have a issue with any of the carbines to be honest. Heck i'm using the pp-2000 right now and shooting people across the map with that, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zastugueen*
> 
> I love battlefield games, but BF3 didn't bring anything amazing to the table.
> 
> The campaign had potential, it didn't really feel like battlefield (I.E Huge maps, large scale warfare)
> The CO-OP was short, boring, and annoying.
> The netcode is poor for a triple A title. I just love going behind cover and dying a second later.
> There are 3 stock maps that are actually made for 64 players (Caspian, Kharg, and Firestorm)
> No mod tools (Remember, they're too complicated for modders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope DICE at least announces more content soon. B2K is getting boring and there are only 3 decent stock maps on conquest.
> /rant


ya what happened to battle recorder? Are they ever going to release that? Hopefully before I leave for basic training in 5 weeks







[/quote]

Completely agree, this game in my books does not deserve the title of a AAA game.

I honestly don't feel that Caspian, Kharg, or Firestorm are made for 64 players either. The points on conquest are too grouped together and are not spread across the map like they are in BattleField 2. Map layouts are fine, they just need to spread the caps apart.

Caspian Border - Hill and Forest are 7 seconds away, hill and forest are 15 seconds away to point E and B.
Kharg Island - Two points near the middle, D and C, are again 7 seconds away.
Firestorm - All three points that are lined up are about 10 seconds away and the other two are about the same distance as well.

They need to move these points, I made a graph of where I think they should move it, but I no longer have it.


----------



## Adam^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRloaded*
> 
> then stop firing full auto and take controlled burst shots.
> It's not that hard to get kills at 50m with the carbines.


I'm not doing full auto. The issue is the daft first shot multiplier that gives you crazy recoil every time you click to first a burst. So shooting someone with an AEK he just fires a 6 round burst, I have to to do 2 bursts and even if I'm faster than him he still wins due to the crazy recoil.

I've got nearly 1500 kills with my SG553, its just annoying how gimped the carbines are now at least before you had a chance against assault.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Aiming higher works. When they're that close aiming for a headshot is easy.









Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## redalert

Out of all the carbine weapons I like the SG553 and the QBZ-95B the best. Still unsure of the G53 have not used it long enough to give a fair opinion. The rest of the carbines it feels like I cant hit anything. @dmasteR I totally agree about points being too close together


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Out of all the carbine weapons I like the SG553 and the QBZ-95B the best. Still unsure of the G53 have not used it long enough to give a fair opinion. The rest of the carbines it feels like I cant hit anything. @dmasteR I totally agree about points being too close together


Yep, I know a ton of other people who agree as well. The maps are honestly fine, its just that they placed the objectives in terrible spots. The reason they're so close though is because you need to remember this game is built around 24 players even on conquest large. The game was never built for 64 players, they just gave us the option only to please the BattleField PC crowd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PRloaded*
> 
> then stop firing full auto and take controlled burst shots.
> It's not that hard to get kills at 50m with the carbines.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not doing full auto. The issue is the daft first shot multiplier that gives you crazy recoil every time you click to first a burst. So shooting someone with an AEK he just fires a 6 round burst, I have to to do 2 bursts and even if I'm faster than him he still wins due to the crazy recoil.
> 
> I've got nearly 1500 kills with my SG553, its just annoying how gimped the carbines are now at least before you had a chance against assault.
Click to expand...

Unsure, what you're doing exactly, but like I said I can spray the PP-2000 across the map with no problems like I do with the carbines and the assualt. It's no harder/easier besides the fact that I need to hit everyone with a extra two bullets with the PP-2000 with its weak bullet damage.

Talking about 50m-100m and at times even further.


----------



## Xashahar

Does this sort of thing happen to you guys at all? Or is Origin just trolling me?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xashahar*
> 
> 
> Does this sort of thing happen to you guys at all? Or is Origin just trolling me?


lol, nope you're being trolled by Origin. I'm guessing you have tried reinstalling origin already? If not try that and also a repair on your game.


----------



## elzhi

i got a double headshot with the M98B today









didn't even know that's possible, lol.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i got a double headshot with the M98B today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't even know that's possible, lol.


Guy on YouTube showed that if you line heads up you can get a maximum of five head shots with one shot. It's in the Battlefield Myths series.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> I'm not doing full auto. The issue is the daft first shot multiplier that gives you crazy recoil every time you click to first a burst. So shooting someone with an AEK he just fires a 6 round burst, I have to to do 2 bursts and even if I'm faster than him he still wins due to the crazy recoil.
> I've got nearly 1500 kills with my SG553, its just annoying how gimped the carbines are now at least before you had a chance against assault.


I burst shot and get 1 shot 1 kill all day!:


----------



## EVILNOK

I haven't got disconnected from a game in forever. Tonight on Wake Island we had just taken airfield and I noticed a glint wayyyy out on the little island. I was playing recon with the M98B so I scoped in and sure enough there was a guy out there behind a rock. Got a 935m headshot on the guy then a few minutes later with like 44 tickets to go I get the game disconnected error.







So far stats haven't synced and my best headshot is still 679m. I haven't really been playing recon lately but when I finally do something semi-cool **poof** disconnected. We were ahead by like 3-4 tickets too. /sigh


----------



## alancsalt

As I understand it, on the Origin screen, set to cloud synchronisation, and you wont lose stuff when disconnected?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As I understand it, on the Origin screen, set to cloud synchronisation, and you wont lose stuff when disconnected?


I've never lost anything when I have been disconnected, actually its always updated immediately for me. I've only gotten the disconnect twice though. :/


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> As I understand it, on the Origin screen, set to cloud synchronisation, and you wont lose stuff when disconnected?


Naa thats for if you play bf3 on different pc's it will keep your saveds up to date with all pc's you play on
campaign and whatnot


----------



## JoeyTB

Some more Bf3 stats numbers (ballistics) for you all to look over.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28


----------



## Sir Cumference

You guys don't like the m4a1? Ever since the scar Nerf the m4 has been great for me.iron sights suck but once you unlock a scope it becomes great.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## dmasteR

Just noticed that I'm in the Top 0% for MVP Ribbons!









I wonder how long i've been there for!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> You guys don't like the m4a1? Ever since the scar Nerf the m4 has been great for me.iron sights suck but once you unlock a scope it becomes great.
> Sent from my HTC Vision


love it with the a 4x or the 3.4x+fore grip+suppressor


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just noticed that I'm in the Top 0% for MVP Ribbons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long i've been there for!


I am in the top 0% for vehicles destroyed&#8230;









Should have my 10th service star for Jet today and 4th for MBT by friday at the latest...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Some more Bf3 stats numbers (ballistics) for you all to look over.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28


Interesting... explaining the real world theory behind it







The MP7 is missing though, I love that gun so much


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Interesting... explaining the real world theory behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MP7 is missing though, I love that gun so much


the mp7 is present, you get it through the co-op campaign


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> the mp7 is present, you get it through the co-op campaign


no no no, you misunderstand me, that spreadsheet had every guns data except the MP7. Its the only thing I want to use now so I'm curious as to its effective range ect.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> no no no, you misunderstand me, that spreadsheet had every guns data except the MP7. Its the only thing I want to use now so I'm curious as to its effective range ect.


oh, i see, my bad.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow...saw something weird on this Seine Crossing map before it disconnected due to server downtime....fail


lol it blew up after he went OB on the map...never tried this tho....who knows....moar glitches!


----------



## JoeyTB

^^^ Pretty sure Vodniks are amphibious.


----------



## Floy

Yeah, Vodniks can do that. What is also fun is getting two tanks onto the boat. Like this.


----------



## yeahi

hey guys pleas help me enable FXAA in bf3 i i have a gtx 570 and i dont know how to nable it in thee game


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> hey guys pleas help me enable FXAA in bf3 i i have a gtx 570 and i dont know how to nable it in thee game


Its in the game settings. Post AA


----------



## yeahi

no not AA i want nvidia FXAA


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just noticed that I'm in the Top 0% for MVP Ribbons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how long i've been there for!


Well, seeing as you get an MVP (along with multiple accuracy, efficiency, and nemesis) ribbons in almost every match you are in on any server it doesn't surprise me. Usually only people that cheat in some way can accomplish that, so yeah, you're really leet man!!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*
> 
> I am in the top 0% for vehicles destroyed&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have my 10th service star for Jet today and 4th for MBT by friday at the latest...


Your stats look real good and very realistic. I've been working on the assault class lately, but when I was mainly an engineer I got a ton of time in the tanks as well. Still haven't gotten used to the flight controls and I'm not sure I ever will. I usually just stick to the gunner position when I'm in the air.

Good work out there man


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm i am not sure but i think you do it in the NV control panel. Not the game? Unless i am wrong? I am going nowhere near the FXAA injector cuz i have been told it looks stupid like a cartoon. As much i admit maybe the water looks nice but the trees look fine to me. I seen reviews on these on the tube but unfortunately i heard PB bans these things. Why would someone waste time using a mod for BF3 while it looks fine like that?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> This is the first BF game I've played and I love it except for the seriously messed up vehicle physics. Is this how vehicles drove in the previous BF's too? It's hard to describe what's wrong but driving just doesn't feel natural in this game especially when you collide with objects.


Most of the vehicles are really hard to turn in this game it was way easier to steer in bc2 for me


----------



## faulkton

its pretty hard to flip a vehicle over in bf3.. unless you're really trying.


----------



## Sir Cumference

I still haven't really found a comfortable setting for controlling vehicles. When i bump up vehicle sensitivity, the tank main gun is still slow, but i guess that's by design? At the same time, if im gunner, the sensitivity is way too high. Dpi on the fly doesn't help much with main gun. I find myself lifting my mouse to adjust more often than i should?

For transport vehicles, i almost always use third person view.

Maybe i need to bump up look sensitivity or whatever.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Well, seeing as you get an MVP (along with multiple accuracy, efficiency, and nemesis) ribbons in almost every match you are in on any server it doesn't surprise me. Usually only people that cheat in some way can accomplish that, so yeah, you're really leet man!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stats look real good and very realistic. I've been working on the assault class lately, but when I was mainly an engineer I got a ton of time in the tanks as well. Still haven't gotten used to the flight controls and I'm not sure I ever will. I usually just stick to the gunner position when I'm in the air.
> Good work out there man


Thanks man... I myself do not understand anyone that plays a *GAME* and feels the need to buy and pay a montly fee to run a aim-bot or charm, it does not mean anything to me, although I must admit i love it when i am on a server and get nailed from across the screen buy some jerk with a pistol and than i see they can banned for running an aim-bot... It does make me laugh...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> its pretty hard to flip a vehicle over in bf3.. unless you're really trying.


Actually it's easy! Grab a forklift and find the enemy base like Wake Island and take down their helis in the water







All you need is a little push! I wonder if this works against LAV and Jets? Gotta test those!


----------



## faulkton

i'm tired of wuss ass teammates too afraid of getting killed to actually advance. It's pretty frustrating to find your squad camped 10 feet from spawn doing nothing positive because they're worried about a stupid k/d ration.

k/d is meaningless.. its about POINTS...


----------



## jmmm7519

lol thats why you join a clan and play with them


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm tired of wuss ass teammates too afraid of getting killed to actually advance. It's pretty frustrating to find your squad camped 10 feet from spawn doing nothing positive because they're worried about a stupid k/d ration.
> k/d is meaningless.. its about POINTS...


Best part is, the ones who are sitting back still don't end up with a good K/D.


----------



## Boiller

Hey guys, looking for someone with SLI'd 470's that can tell me if my BF3 performance is up to par. I get drops to the 30's with anything above 2x AA, regardless if everything else on Ultra or High. Is this normal?

It's my sig rig, with the cards at 850/1700/1800. 290.53 beta drivers.

Also if someone could point me to some config guide that'd be awesome!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm tired of wuss ass teammates too afraid of getting killed to actually advance. It's pretty frustrating to find your squad camped 10 feet from spawn doing nothing positive because they're worried about a stupid k/d ration.
> k/d is meaningless.. its about POINTS...
> 
> 
> 
> Best part is, the ones who are sitting back still don't end up with a good K/D.
Click to expand...

Sometimes it works to your advantage, when the enemy piles up in certain spots such as the stairs of Metro, occasionally you can get large multikills with grenades or support rifles


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Getting a weird error...got it twice now. I know i'm out of system memory but yea....wondering what is up with this...might be the new drivers...

btw these are the only drivers on the system. Installed win 7 fresh and these drivers are the first ones...


----------



## [email protected]

Hope you're not using the very recent beta drivers cuz i heard they cause a lot of headaches! However use the older beta drivers besides the RECENT ones. They work fine. I hope you are using Windows 7!


----------



## Cee

Started playing BF3 today. The cross hair keeps disappearing. .., is this normal?


----------



## Break

How does stats saving work in this game? Do I have to wait for the next map to load before my stats are saved? Do I lose them if I quit or get disconnected mid-game?


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Break*
> 
> How does stats saving work in this game? Do I have to wait for the next map to load before my stats are saved? Do I lose them if I quit or get disconnected mid-game?


To the best of my knowledge if you disconnect halfway through a game your stats will be saved as long as you don't join again, if you do rejoin they will be wiped and you start again for that round. For the end of round, I just normally wait for it to go through all of the ribbons and whatnot to make sure.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Getting a weird error...got it twice now. I know i'm out of system memory but yea....wondering what is up with this...might be the new drivers...
> btw these are the only drivers on the system. Installed win 7 fresh and these drivers are the first ones...


that happens to me like once every 2 weeks or something; stopped recently though
just click OK and ignore it and relaunch the game/rejoin the server


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Let it be known. RK_Gamer113 is a hacker.

Played seine crossing shot him 10 times in the head with my M40 sniper rifle, saw blood effects and all, no hit detection, on hc mode in the head.... my other squadmate did the same thing.



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RK_Gamer113/stats/232904036/


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Let it be known. RK_Gamer113 is a hacker.
> Played seine crossing shot him 10 times in the head with my M40 sniper rifle, saw blood effects and all, no hit detection, on hc mode in the head.... my other squadmate did the same thing.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RK_Gamer113/stats/232904036/


you say he killed you with the M40?
Problem 1: his stats show that he's never even used it......

Edit: well he could have picked it up.....but wouldn't the stats still show up for it?...hmm


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> you say he killed you with the M40?
> Problem 1: his stats show that he's never even used it......
> Edit: well he could have picked it up.....but wouldn't the stats still show up for it?...hmm


Reading comprehension, dude. He's purporting the suspect to be using hacks to avoid hit detection or somesuch.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Reading comprehension, dude. He's purporting the suspect to be using hacks to avoid hit detection or somesuch.


oh....








thats what happens when you don't pay attention and skim instead of reading properly


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone know when the next patch is coming? DICE said they're going to put battlerecorder in one of the upcoming patches.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Anyone know when the next patch is coming? DICE said they're going to put battlerecorder in one of the upcoming patches.


they better fix that ****ty netcode. they ought to play the game at least 12hr/day for the entire month to know how **** netcode was.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> they better fix that ****ty netcode. they ought to play the game at least 12hr/day for the entire month to know how **** netcode was.


i think the netcode is fine...have you tried using interpole settings? maybe get better internet?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> i think the netcode is fine...have you tried using interpole settings? maybe get better internet?


Interpolation setting ftw, makes my game super smooth on a 5/1 line!

PS: Am I the only person who thinks the TDM in this game is AMAZING!

I came from CoD lol.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> i think the netcode is fine...have you tried using interpole settings? maybe get better internet?


I have personally played with the interpolation settings a bunch and still find myself dieing after i am way around a corner, or ducked behind cover. Occasionally I even get an enemy killed message, then here a gun go off (or an enemy tank that is already destroyed fires another round) and get killed by someone who is already dead. 30MB service and I dont play anything with a ping above 25 (most of the time I keep in the 13 - 16 range)

Netcode is definitely screwed.


----------



## Fr0sty

that's what happens when your teammates use soflam properly

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/13505548/1/338586921/

i kept getting locks with the javelin every 10second :O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Anyone know when the next patch is coming? DICE said they're going to put battlerecorder in one of the upcoming patches.


battlerecorder? is it some kind of way to reccord games and put them online ?


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Reading comprehension, dude. He's purporting the suspect to be using hacks to avoid hit detection or somesuch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Let it be known. RK_Gamer113 is a hacker.
> Played seine crossing shot him 10 times in the head with my M40 sniper rifle, saw blood effects and all, no hit detection, on hc mode in the head.... my other squadmate did the same thing.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RK_Gamer113/stats/232904036/


I have seen the same thing in the last week, me and 3 others from my squad had a Sniper just standing there I was hitting him with RPG's from 2 feet away other's were knifing him and we all empted clips in him and we saw the normal reaction in terms of blood and body movement, but he would not die... We starting asking for an Admin and when one responded he disconnected, I think he just wanted to show off that he was paying for something that PunkBuster does not detect (that is boatload to say the least ) but honestly it ruins the game whether it's conquest, TDM, SDM it is a new cheat and sadly I think most people will see it more and more...

I hate it when this happens, I remember all the way back to Half-Life and then it started, with Counter-Strike it was a joke I stopped playing completely, for what we paid for BF3 or MW3 they really need to do a much better job on nailing these people and not just wiping their stats, banning there CD-Key and make them re-purchase the game, that is the only way I see that it might curb the little weasel's from cheating&#8230;


----------



## Quesenek

Just installed BF3 again to see how Eyefinity was going to work with it. After about a month of not playing it I suck ballz at the game, but holy crap Eyefinity is amazing! I thought I was going to need to turn the settings down to get a playable FPS but to my surprise going from 1 to 3 times my old resolution had no effect on the FPS, even on the Ultra preset I was rocking 50-60 FPS @ 5040x1050 (or something along those lines lol.).


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> no not AA i want nvidia FXAA


As he said, it's POSTPROCESS AA
There are two types of AA in the settings.


----------



## digitally

netcode was all fine? my previous map, i just killed somebody without 'firing my gun', all i did was:

1) revived teammate, while enemy was running pass to a cover
2) switch to m416, hold down to iron sight + holding mouse1(FIRE), which my gun did not fire.(due to the animation or lag or whatever)
3) i was aiming on that guy, my gun did not fire at all, and i killed him.

where those magic bullets came from? worst of all, i killed him while he had already been into a cover.

also, they got to fix the WASD cluster, the game mainly register movement of only W and A.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> battlerecorder? is it some kind of way to reccord games and put them online ?


Battlerecorder is to record the game. You can go back and view the game from any person's perspective and admins can use it to monitor suspicious people and submit it to pbbans/ggc etc. BF2 has it.


----------



## rafety58

Hi this may be a noob question, but I just got the game and I cant figure out how to connect to the OCN BF3 server. I see no option to directly connect to a server by ip address in battle log.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Hi this may be a noob question, but I just got the game and I cant figure out how to connect to the OCN BF3 server. I see no option to directly connect to a server by ip address in battle log.


just type in the search bar overclock or ocn
or wait, someone will post a link for you
u cant join by ip address


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*
> 
> I have seen the same thing in the last week, me and 3 others from my squad had a Sniper just standing there I was hitting him with RPG's from 2 feet away other's were knifing him and we all empted clips in him and we saw the normal reaction in terms of blood and body movement, but he would not die... We starting asking for an Admin and when one responded he disconnected, I think he just wanted to show off that he was paying for something that PunkBuster does not detect (that is boatload to say the least ) but honestly it ruins the game whether it's conquest, TDM, SDM it is a new cheat and sadly I think most people will see it more and more...
> I hate it when this happens, I remember all the way back to Half-Life and then it started, with Counter-Strike it was a joke I stopped playing completely, for what we paid for BF3 or MW3 they really need to do a much better job on nailing these people and not just wiping their stats, banning there CD-Key and make them re-purchase the game, that is the only way I see that it might curb the little weasel's from cheating&#8230;


You do realize people lag out or crash and when they do there character some times stays there like a ghost, you can shoot at it but he will not die, eventually the game will realize hes gone hence the person disconnected.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> You do realize people lag out or crash and when they do there character some times stays there like a ghost, you can shoot at it but he will not die, eventually the game will realize hes gone hence the person disconnected.


seen it happen; found it funny at first lol

I just kept shooting at him till the "ghost" disappeared


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> netcode was all fine? my previous map, i just killed somebody without 'firing my gun', all i did was:
> 
> 1) revived teammate, while enemy was running pass to a cover
> 2) switch to m416, hold down to iron sight + holding mouse1(FIRE), which my gun did not fire.(due to the animation or lag or whatever)
> 3) i was aiming on that guy, my gun did not fire at all, and i killed him.
> 
> where those magic bullets came from? worst of all, i killed him while he had already been into a cover.
> 
> also, they got to fix the WASD cluster, the game mainly register movement of only W and A.


I've had my weapon fire quite a few times when hitting the melee button for a knife kill. Sneak right up behind them for the stealthy knife and *pop pop pop*.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else get a double take when you kill someone on the mortar? You kill them, then sling over the mortar...then you turn around as your running away and notice it looks like they just died again....weird

Yea, also getting alot more ghosts too. Also, half the time when they die their gun is sticking right where they left it, about 5ft up in the air pointed at you....ok...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else get a double take when you kill someone on the mortar? You kill them, then sling over the mortar...then you turn around as your running away and notice it looks like they just died again....weird
> Yea, also getting alot more ghosts too. *Also, half the time when they die their gun is sticking right where they left it, about 5ft up in the air pointed at you*....ok...


i've seen this on metro quite alot .. especially the infantry sticking in the air ready to be revivied LOL

usually happens when there is an influx of explosion


----------



## FlawleZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> seen it happen; found it funny at first lol
> I just kept shooting at him till the "ghost" disappeared


I've seen this happen. Best time was when it was one of my squad members and I was able to keep spawning on him at a checkpoint we didn't have and the other team was caught way off guard.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> You do realize people lag out or crash and when they do there character some times stays there like a ghost, you can shoot at it but he will not die, eventually the game will realize hes gone hence the person disconnected.


I have seen the log out before for maybe 30 seconds, but this went on for close to 3 minutes and found it very odd that it went on for so long, that is what I found odd, than after reading the post I quoted it appears to me like yet another new cheat...


----------



## 808MP5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlawleZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> seen it happen; found it funny at first lol
> I just kept shooting at him till the "ghost" disappeared
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen this happen. Best time was when it was one of my squad members and I was able to keep spawning on him at a checkpoint we didn't have and the other team was caught way off guard.
Click to expand...

This happened to me. I spawned on a squad member then got disconnected. I had like six guys trying to take me down and camping on me cuz my squad kept spawning on me. Lol the opposing team kept accusing me of hacking. Even though I was disconnected I still could activate the chat. I was trying to explain that I was disconnected but their argument was why could I still chat. I tried several times to suicide but to no avail. I just found it funny they were accusing me of hacking. I just told them to go ahead and report me. After awhile it just got boring so I left the server. It was unfair though that they couldn't kill me but my squad could spawn on me. This also invoked the opposing team to camp on me to kill my squad spawn.


----------



## FedeVi

What's wrong with hit detection? it's two days that i notice good shots not detected properly and sometimes a miss that kill an enemie...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rafety58*
> 
> Hi this may be a noob question, but I just got the game and I cant figure out how to connect to the OCN BF3 server. I see no option to directly connect to a server by ip address in battle log.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1153431/official-battlefield-3-right-now-on-the-ocn-server-get-on/0_30 There you go. Add it to your favorites.

We have like _*400*_ people in OCN platoons but the server is always empty when I check it


----------



## JCG

I'm one of them and I would love to join in, but I'm in the UK; ping is ridiculous.


----------



## Fr0sty

32 player has become boring for me .. :O

64 player large maps or small infantry packed maps like metro for me

ohh and is it apparent that i evolved in bf3 from the time spent and amount of kills between these 2 guns

i still need more practice but ive become more accustomed to the bf3 recoil system


----------



## kiwiasian

Earlier today I was playing and then as I was running on the ground it said I killed two people in a jet. I wasn't even in a jet, and I was never in a jet the whole game..

???


----------



## JCG

What's so special about the SVD that makes it stand out in the recon class? I see a lot of players using other sniper rifles and play along fine but I also see a lot of 'player used SVD' kicks on the same server. I'm crap at sniping so I'm not familiar with any of the sniper rifles ..


----------



## Adam^

One thing that annoys me is the reload animation you see of other players doesn't match their own. So you see an enemy reloading then suddenly he blasts you away because the animation lags. Surely having third person animations shorter or sped up from the first person one would simply solve this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> One thing that annoys me is the reload animation you see of other players doesn't match their own. So you see an enemy reloading then suddenly he blasts you away because the animation lags. Surely having third person animations shorter or sped up from the first person one would simply solve this?


It has to do with how everything is client sided, even animations. No matter what, everything will be perceived lagged due to the way the netcode was designed.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> What's so special about the SVD that makes it stand out in the recon class? I see a lot of players using other sniper rifles and play along fine but I also see a lot of 'player used SVD' kicks on the same server. I'm crap at sniping so I'm not familiar with any of the sniper rifles ..


no idea; I do know that the SKS is a tad better; well for me anyway since it holds 21 rounds with nearly the same ROF


----------



## Jesse D

Had 2 more "glitches" last night.

In metro I get revived @ the last second only to be stuck walking around with the respawn screen stuck in my fov. Couldnt change to a weapon from my defib that I had equipped when I died, but got in another 10 or so revives before a dumb teammate ran around the corner with his rpg and tk the whole group of us near the forward stairs.









In grand bazaar I got a double kill off of shooting a guy in the head while my grenade exploded @ his feet. It only counted as a single kill in my k/d stats, but showed on screen as a double, and gave me the points of one as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Had 2 more "glitches" last night.
> In metro I get revived @ the last second only to be stuck walking around with the respawn screen stuck in my fov. Couldnt change to a weapon from my defib that I had equipped when I died, but got in another 10 or so revives before a dumb teammate ran around the corner with his rpg and tk the whole group of us near the forward stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In grand bazaar I got a double kill off of shooting a guy in the head while my grenade exploded @ his feet. It only counted as a single kill in my k/d stats, but showed on screen as a double, and gave me the points of one as well.


I've had that glitch multiple times before (the one where you're stuck with a menu).

Really annoying as you can't do a thing until you die.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> What's so special about the SVD that makes it stand out in the recon class? I see a lot of players using other sniper rifles and play along fine but I also see a lot of 'player used SVD' kicks on the same server. I'm crap at sniping so I'm not familiar with any of the sniper rifles ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> no idea; I do know that the SKS is a tad better; well for me anyway since it holds 21 rounds with nearly the same ROF


both riffles are spammed by too many people that it annoys me

one bullet is bound to hit is their motto .. at least that's what they seem to think

i actually prefer to be killed by a recon who didnt unloaded 10 rounds before he got his kill at just 100 meters


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

So here is my second video, I've spend on this noticeably more time than on the first one and I hope you will like it.

Enjoy !
http://youtu.be/HukqYp8HFqE
(Video was uploaded just now so it might take a while until it will be playable and/or in full quality, I recommend to switch to HD)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> So here is my second video, I've spend on this noticeably more time than on the first one and I hope you will like it.
> Enjoy !
> http://youtu.be/HukqYp8HFqE
> (Video was uploaded just now so it might take a while until it will be playable and/or in full quality, I recommend to switch to HD)


yar, not ready...


----------



## mtbiker033

did they ever say why they took c4 away from the recon class and gave it to the support class? I just can't get used to that and it makes no sense to me, yeah give it to the guy who carries the ammo, brilliant!


----------



## Anti!!

Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


you have to be in range, I'm not sure what that range is but it's pretty far, also if stuff like fences are in between you and the target they can mess it up too.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> both riffles are spammed by too many people that it annoys me
> one bullet is bound to hit is their motto .. at least that's what they seem to think
> i actually prefer to be killed by a recon who didnt unloaded 10 rounds before he got his kill at just 100 meters


Oh. Guilty.







But in my defence, I've only played as recon a few times since I'm totally crap at long distance shots. Frankly, the only thing I'm waiting for in the recon class is the Soflam.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


didnt have problem with the javelins

in fact ive owned so much in the last 2 days


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


The Javelin doesn't target air unless it's been painted by the SOFLAM. Might also work if there is a guy painting from the tank as well, can't remember.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> you have to be in range, I'm not sure what that range is but it's pretty far, also if stuff like fences are in between you and the target they can mess it up too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Oh. Guilty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in my defence, I've only played as recon a few times since I'm totally crap at long distance shots. Frankly, the only thing I'm waiting for in the recon class is the Soflam.


practice makes perfect ... get acquinted with one riffle .. and learn your effective range that allows fast target take down .. headshots or not

and take most shot from those distance

btw the soflam + javelin combo is epic







and i mean epic

3 good recons with soflam can deffinatly turn the tide in a tank or air battle on your side if those babys are placed carefully on the battlefield


----------



## calavera

You need to have clear line of vision for a Javelin to lock onto a land vehicle. Javs only lock onto air vehicles when it's being painted by soflam. When enemy targets are painted with soflam you don't need clear line of vision; just lock on and forget









Not sure on this one but when a CITV paints a target, you can lock onto it with Javs as well.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> did they ever say why they took c4 away from the recon class and gave it to the support class? I just can't get used to that and it makes no sense to me, *yeah give it to the guy who carries the ammo, brilliant!*


I would like to see the recon class get C4 back as well, but I just wanted to point out that in BC2 the class that had the ammo had C4 as well (depending on which gun you chose).


----------



## 3ncrypted

I too am guilty of SKS spam. But in my defense the SKS is a carbine. Just because it is in the recon class does not make it a sniper rifle. its much like being able to put a long range scope on a M16 in the assault class. People just like to become upset that I pwned them with my semi auto SKS with a close range sight all the while they pour rounds at me with their fully auto *insert weapon here*


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3ncrypted*
> 
> I too am guilty of SKS spam. But in my defense the SKS is a carbine. Just because it is in the recon class does not make it a sniper rifle. its much like being able to put a long range scope on a M16 in the assault class. People just like to become upset that I pwned them with my semi auto SKS with a close range sight all the while they pour rounds at me with their fully auto *insert weapon here*


The SKS is a great weapon if you want to play recon at close range and actually stand a chance against people playing assault. What I don't like is when people have the 7x scope on it, then sit miles away from everything with it, it's not going to kill anything at that sort of range effectively. Even the MK11, M39 and SVD can be used in the same way, best way to play the recon class if you want to unlock everything but don't enjoy using the sniper rifles normally.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


If anyones spotting with third tank seat or mav(?) you'll see a square/diamond on air targets the Javelin can lock onto....


----------



## crashdummy35

Is anyone using 8x Super Sample in the nvcpl?

I tried it earlier and my pc locked up ugly. Started making those crazy audio loop noises like it wanted to BSOD.

Is it just too much for a 460 at 1600x900?

In game I use:
All High
AF x16
AA x4
Post Processing Medium
AO Off

Or is it my crappy cpu and 4 GB of RAM choking? Would going back to 3.7 on the cpu (currently at 3.4) help?

I'm just trying to get as much as I can out of the game for right now.

I've read a lot on what the nvcpl does and all but still can't understand the difference between all these AA's.

I know my pc absolutely refuses to run "Ultra" with even the slightest bit of AA. <-- And I believe I read somewhere around here that this chokes weaker cpu's..?

Be back in a bit to look in on this--have to go pick up my food.


----------



## goldbranch

Just installed the game this afternoon and I still can't play it now. Battlelog keeps saying "You were disconnected from EA Online (1)" every time I joined a server. I did chat with an EA rep and he said he did make some changes and I also forwarded the UDP/TCP ports, disable upnp in my router but still the same. Very frustrated right now, any suggestion guys?


----------



## Anti!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The Javelin doesn't target air unless it's been painted by the SOFLAM. Might also work if there is a guy painting from the tank as well, can't remember.


Found this out. lol. Someone had been painting the target. We OWNED that map. Then I've been getting shots off in close range to tanks. I guess i just had to figure it out.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Just installed the game this afternoon and I still can't play it now. Battlelog keeps saying "You were disconnected from EA Online (1)" every time I joined a server. I did chat with an EA rep and he said he did make some changes and I also forwarded the UDP/TCP ports, disable upnp in my router but still the same. Very frustrated right now, any suggestion guys?


Stupid suggestion but restarting origin always fixes it for me.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goldbranch*
> 
> Just installed the game this afternoon and I still can't play it now. Battlelog keeps saying "You were disconnected from EA Online (1)" every time I joined a server. I did chat with an EA rep and he said he did make some changes and I also forwarded the UDP/TCP ports, disable upnp in my router but still the same. Very frustrated right now, any suggestion guys?


I had a similar problem and it was the date set wrong in bios and windows.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Stupid suggestion but restarting origin always fixes it for me.


Trust me, I restarted both Origin and the whole computer for like 10 times and it was still there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> I had a similar problem and it was the date set wrong in bios and windows.


Weird, both bios and my windows show correct date and time????


----------



## th365thli

Hey guys. This might've been mentioned already, but I hope you forgive me for not sifting through 3000+ pages of stuff.

I have a AMD 955 Phenom quad core processor overclocked to 4.0 ghz. I also have two 6870's in crossfire.

Call me crazy, but I was expecting crossfire 6870s to be able to handle this game on ultra 1080p. Although the performance is better than a single card, it is not as much as I would've expected. And there are also lag spikes that drive me crazy, particularly on the large maps.

Playing on 1080p High except textures on ultra no MSAA, Post processing set to High. It gets to around 70 indoors, and dips as low as high 30's low 40s when things get hairy.....should I reinstall the game?

MSI Afterburner says 99 percent usage of both GPU's.... I hope something's not wrong with them.

I checked furmark and 3dmark011 and it seems my system is running fine.....

Is there anything I can do? Or is this really "normal"


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th365thli*
> 
> Hey guys. This might've been mentioned already, but I hope you forgive me for not sifting through 3000+ pages of stuff.
> I have a AMD 955 Phenom quad core processor overclocked to 4.0 ghz. I also have two 6870's in crossfire.
> Call me crazy, but I was expecting crossfire 6870s to be able to handle this game on ultra 1080p. Although the performance is better than a single card, it is not as much as I would've expected. And there are also lag spikes that drive me crazy, particularly on the large maps.
> I checked furmark and 3dmark011 and it seems my system is running fine.....
> Is there anything I can do? Or is this really "normal"


AMD processors don't handle BF3 very well - you really need an intel CPU for high/ultra gaming at 60+FPS. my x4 bottlenecked my 6970 to 70% usage, and now my 5970 is stuck at 40%. looking to buy a 2600k soon. also 8gb of ram is pretty much a requirement for "ultra"


----------



## th365thli

So....even though both are supposedly running at 100%? That may be the CAP I installed though......

when you say 8gb of ram, you talking about desktop RAM or GPU RAM?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> AMD processors don't handle BF3 very well - you really need an intel CPU for high/ultra gaming at 60+FPS. my x4 bottlenecked my 6970 to 70% usage, and now my 5970 is stuck at 40%. looking to buy a 2600k soon. also 8gb of ram is pretty much a requirement for "ultra"


I'm not sure on the usage bottleneck or not, but my 955 + 6970 run BF3 on ultra at 5040x1050 at 60FPS just fine sans the AA.
Also NO 8GB is not a requirement it would make you be able to run other programs, but with firefox and 10+ tabs and a few other programs + BF3 I sit at about 3.5GB-3.7GB of ram used at ultra + 5040x1050. It may not be good to run that close but it's doable if all you have is 4GB of ram. I wouldn't want to run more than what I have too anyway, just my essential programs to keep tabs on things like MSI afterburner and coretemp.


----------



## goldbranch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th365thli*
> 
> So....even though both are supposedly running at 100%? That may be the CAP I installed though......
> when you say 8gb of ram, you talking about desktop RAM or GPU RAM?


Seems like VRAM problem to me. At 1080p, phenom II is kinda on par with i5/i7 and since you said your gpus were running 99% most of the time, it's definitely the VRAM that holds you back.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th365thli*
> 
> Hey guys. This might've been mentioned already, but I hope you forgive me for not sifting through 3000+ pages of stuff.
> I have a AMD 955 Phenom quad core processor overclocked to 4.0 ghz. I also have two 6870's in crossfire.
> Call me crazy, but I was expecting crossfire 6870s to be able to handle this game on ultra 1080p. Although the performance is better than a single card, it is not as much as I would've expected. And there are also lag spikes that drive me crazy, particularly on the large maps.
> Playing on 1080p High except textures on ultra no MSAA, Post processing set to High. It gets to around 70 indoors, and dips as low as high 30's low 40s when things get hairy.....should I reinstall the game?
> MSI Afterburner says 99 percent usage of both GPU's.... I hope something's not wrong with them.
> I checked furmark and 3dmark011 and it seems my system is running fine.....
> Is there anything I can do? Or is this really "normal"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th365thli*
> 
> So....even though both are supposedly running at 100%? That may be the CAP I installed though......
> when you say 8gb of ram, you talking about desktop RAM or GPU RAM?


Could to try running 1 card?
I would try 1 card at low and ultra. And then 2 cards in crossfire at the same settings to see if there is a difference. You may also want to check out your CAP driver to see if you have the right one installed.


----------



## th365thli

Well, I misread Afterburner. It peaks at 99, but most of the time floats around 70-80. Maybe it also is VRAM? I just hope it isn't a driver or god forbid a hardware issue. I tried Skyrim too, terrible scaling, but I heard Skyrim rejects crossfire pretty bad. Same deal with Starcraft

Both my cards have 1 gig of ram. At any rate I heard getting a better processor such as an x6 helps. Hopefully

Yeah I doubted 8 gigs was must.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th365thli*
> 
> Well, I misread Afterburner. It peaks at 99, but most of the time floats around 70-80. Maybe it also is VRAM? I just hope it isn't a driver or god forbid a hardware issue. I tried Skyrim too, terrible scaling, but I heard Skyrim rejects crossfire pretty bad. Same deal with Starcraft
> Both my cards have 1 gig of ram. At any rate I heard getting a better processor such as an x6 helps. Hopefully
> Yeah I doubted 8 gigs was must.


Yeah I don't know about crossfire/SLI, its like eyefinity/surround. When its supported its awesome, but when its not it just drives you crazy.


----------



## Maian

Can there be a Public Service Announcement for everyone to avoid playing TDM on Wake Island? By God that is the worst possible map I've ever played in the history of games. It honestly made me want to play COD: Black Ops, that's how terrible it was.

It also made me question DICE's Quality Control, and the reasoning behind putting the black-screen fade-in in the game when you spawn, as over 2/3 of my deaths in the round I just played came during that fade-in.

Anyone remember playing FFA on Shipment from COD4? Yea, this was worse.


----------



## th365thli

I think my 955 is bottlenecking it. CPU usage 98-99 percent. GPU floating around 70 or 80. I've also noticed in smaller maps, the fps increase is more noticeable than in bigger maps. Maybe in bigger maps the CPU has to deal with more tnings idk....

For 12.1 driver, which is better. Default, AFR, or Optimize 1x1?

Also, when I open up MSI Afterburner, my core and shader clocks are cut in half. Stock clock for card is 900, but in Afterburner it says 450. Ditto for Memory Clock. Is this normal?

What are some tricks to squeeze out performance from my CPU? It's already clocked to 4 ghz with 2.4 ghz north bridge. I think I'm out of luck. Any 955 users out there that have good BF3 crossfire performance?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anti!!*
> 
> Anyone else have problems with their javlin launcher not doing jack squat. It wont lock on to air or tanks. whats the deal?


too close and it doesn't work either

it will not lock onto air unless its an enemy MAV or unless the target is lased either by a CITV in a MBT or by the SOFLAM


----------



## Fortunex

Is there any way to disable the insane amount of 3d icons in this game? Tried looking through the config files but didn't see anything. I don't need to see every point displayed on my screen, nor do I need a big obtrusive icon smack in the middle of my screen telling me how close I am to capping a point, a small bar above the minimap would be more than sufficient.

Almost seems like DICE doesn't want anyone to see the actual game, just the HUD. =/


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Is there any way to disable the insane amount of 3d icons in this game? Tried looking through the config files but didn't see anything. I don't need to see every point displayed on my screen, nor do I need a big obtrusive icon smack in the middle of my screen telling me how close I am to capping a point, a small bar above the minimap would be more than sufficient.
> Almost seems like DICE doesn't want anyone to see the actual game, just the HUD. =/


you could always disable the HUD and play hardcore


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> Some more Bf3 stats numbers (ballistics) for you all to look over.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting... explaining the real world theory behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MP7 is missing though, I love that gun so much
Click to expand...

Their dope is way off on the elevations. The F2000 (a 16" barrel bull-pup 5.56x45 NATO somewhat similar to a .223 Rem) is showing superior ballistics to a G3 (a 20" barrel 7.62x51 NATO somewhat similar to a .308 Win).

They are showing identical time of flight and the F2000 shows less drop.

Apparently the F2000 is breaking the laws of thermodynamics.

The M40 muzzle velocity is so ridiculously low that it's not even funny. It's half as fast as the G3 and it fires the same round. This is just ridiculous.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Their dope is way off on the elevations. The F2000 (a 16" barrel bull-pup 5.56x45 NATO somewhat similar to a .223 Rem) is showing superior ballistics to a G3 (a 20" barrel 7.62x51 NATO somewhat similar to a .308 Win).


Ok, firstly, the 5.56 and .223R may as well be the same round(they are almost identical), some firearms can fire both








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> They are showing identical time of flight and the F2000 shows less drop.
> 
> Apparently the F2000 is breaking the laws of thermodynamics.
> 
> The M40 muzzle velocity is so ridiculously low that it's not even funny. It's half as fast as the G3 and it fires the same round. This is just ridiculous.


Secondly, it's a game! If you want real world realism go and play ARMA II, it's the closest you'll get to the battlefield without actually getting shipped off to afghanistan


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The M40 muzzle velocity is so ridiculously low that it's not even funny. It's half as fast as the G3 and it fires the same round. This is just ridiculous.


Couldn't agree more. Lolz...with a silencer, and I know you need subsonic rounds, the bullet drop is stupid... I have to aim below my scope in order to just get even close to hitting someone with bullet drop... its good for <200m. oh well...another patch..lol


----------



## Code-Red

Alright guys, Xbox migrant here. I finally broke down and submitted to Origin, and subsequently bought Battlefield 3. Now, I'm aware there is a more severe learning curve to the PC version than the 360... but perhaps you guys can give me some insight...

EVERY (I'm not kidding when I use that word) server I've joined in the past day, my entire team has been pushed back into our spawn, and it is made completely impossible our escape from it. Is this how the PC version is? Have I just joined 15 wrong servers in a row?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Alright guys, Xbox migrant here. I finally broke down and submitted to Origin, and subsequently bought Battlefield 3. Now, I'm aware there is a more severe learning curve to the PC version than the 360... but perhaps you guys can give me some insight...
> EVERY (I'm not kidding when I use that word) server I've joined in the past day, my entire team has been pushed back into our spawn, and it is made completely impossible our escape from it. Is this how the PC version is? Have I just joined 15 wrong servers in a row?


find a good server that doesn't condone spawn raping
type in the chat and attempt to coordinate the team if no-one is doing it and it appears you're loosing badly

I've played games where we managed to win in the end after either my friend or I over VOIP typed in the chat and had our team respond to coordinate our attacks/defense

edit: click H in game to have the chat box stay there/hide/popup; I have my chatbox open nearly all the time


----------



## Cygnus X-1

If you're getting base raped, it's because your team sucks not the server. And most likely playing metro, it happens more on that map than any other.


----------



## EastCoast

How are people playing without Origin? I've been reading posts that suggest this.


----------



## skyn3t

Happy new Year

http://i1102.photobucket.com/albums/g451/skyn3t_ocn/BX5aDSpeakerStands/cristmasscout.jpg


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> If you're getting base raped, it's because your team sucks not the server. And most likely playing metro, it happens more on that map than any other.


Yea I agree most when I admin on our server I try to keep teams even hardly any spawn raping happens when teams are even.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> If you're getting base raped, it's because your team sucks not the server. And most likely playing metro, it happens more on that map than any other.


yep .. metro is known for base rapping

it sucks that on rush there are 6 m-coms .. yet only 3 flags on conquest









this map with 2 more flags wouldnt be that bad


----------



## Adam^

http://mp1st.com/2011/12/31/big-changes-to-weapon-balance-in-store-for-battlefield-3/

Some of the ideas in that are stupid in the extreme.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2011/12/31/big-changes-to-weapon-balance-in-store-for-battlefield-3/
> 
> Some of the ideas in that are stupid in the extreme.


not only that but why don't they do something useful, like fix commo rose, give us VOIP, Battlerecorder; but i guess its easier to nerf/buff weapons instead...


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2011/12/31/big-changes-to-weapon-balance-in-store-for-battlefield-3/
> Some of the ideas in that are stupid in the extreme.


Yea I agree. The thing that really struck me was that the bipod and heavy barrel was buffed. This will change Battlefield greatly into the wrong direction. It will encourage camping.


----------



## digitally

origins just crapped my game by tilting all my weapons sight 5degrees to the right, now the sights are just...

sigh... im going to rant if more ****s comes up.

edit: DERP! my xbox controller is doing the 5degree tilting


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> The forgrip's purpose is to reduce vertical recoil by 34% while giving a -20% penalty to base accuracy while aimed down sight. Generally, it should be used for close quarter situations when firing from the hip would me much more beneficial.


This description contradicts the description in the game:
Quote:


> A foregrip decreases the amount of horizontal muzzle drift when firing a weapon, giving better control over long bursts. Vertical muzzle climb is not affected.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Their dope is way off on the elevations. The F2000 (a 16" barrel bull-pup 5.56x45 NATO somewhat similar to a .223 Rem) is showing superior ballistics to a G3 (a 20" barrel 7.62x51 NATO somewhat similar to a .308 Win).
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, firstly, the 5.56 and .223R may as well be the same round(they are almost identical), some firearms can fire both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> They are showing identical time of flight and the F2000 shows less drop.
> 
> Apparently the F2000 is breaking the laws of thermodynamics.
> 
> The M40 muzzle velocity is so ridiculously low that it's not even funny. It's half as fast as the G3 and it fires the same round. This is just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Secondly, it's a game! If you want real world realism go and play ARMA II, it's the closest you'll get to the battlefield without actually getting shipped off to afghanistan
Click to expand...

The 5.56x45 NATO operates at a higher pressure than the .223 Rem. The 7.62x51 NATO has a slightly different headspace and operates at a lower pressure than the .308 Win. An AR-15 upper receiver that is chambered for the 5.56 can fire either 5.56 or .223 but an AR-15 upper that is chambered only for the .223 should not be used to fire the 5.56 due to over-pressure concerns. Likewise, any .308 chamber can fire 7.62x51 but firing .308 in some 7.62x51 chambered rifles can damage the rifle. (Firing 180 grain .308 Win rounds from a M1A, for example, can cause over-pressure, bent op-rods, and "smoked cases." (Not to mention that some of the softer primers used in factory .308 ammo can cause "slam-fires" in the M1A, due to its floating firing pin design.

As to the game, the issue with me is that the game tried to be as realistic as possible and even boasted about its realism in many advertisements and game developer diaries and interviews. Furthermore, the game started out more technically correct with the SCAR-H having the trajectory, accuracy, and damage that it warrants, being a modern FN made 7.62x51 select fire battle-rifle and the F2000 (also a modern FN made select-fire battle-rifle) did the same damage that it does now. Then they nerfed the SCAR-H for game-balance purposes and screwed it all up.

I might check out ARMA II. I like as much realism as possible. (It's why I only play on Hardcore maps in BF3, even if it means that my ratios suck more.)

As far as the sandbox goes, I'm old enough that I can't re-enlist or accept a commission and I've served enough time that I can't be drafted. Getting shipped overseas again isn't going to happen.









EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> http://mp1st.com/2011/12/31/big-changes-to-weapon-balance-in-store-for-battlefield-3/
> Some of the ideas in that are stupid in the extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I agree. The thing that really struck me was that the bipod and heavy barrel was buffed. This will change Battlefield greatly into the wrong direction. It will encourage camping.
Click to expand...


Reducing accuracy due to a foregrip is silly. The foregrip has no affect on accuracy and should only help in a CQB environment and some burst-fire scenarios sometimes, depending on one's training.
Bipod buffs are good. I don't mind people who camp. Camping is absolutely legit in my book.
Reducing the range for a suppressor is silly. The reality is that accuracy, velocity, and range are not affected. There is a point of impact shift that is predictable and you can "dope" for it. It does change the cycle rates in gas-impingement and gas-piston automatics.
The heavy barrel changing the maximum range is silly. The rest makes sense.
Apparently BF3 considers flash suppressors to be the same as muzzle-port jobs. *shrug* They're silly. Changing the hip-fire accuracy makes no sense whatsoever.
The target pointer changes are fine, although I've always thought that the only time it should blind you is if they're aiming directly at your eye. If I aim a laser at your chest, it's not going to blind you.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Can there be a Public Service Announcement for everyone to avoid playing TDM on Wake Island? By God that is the worst possible map I've ever played in the history of games. It honestly made me want to play COD: Black Ops, that's how terrible it was.
> It also made me question DICE's Quality Control, and the reasoning behind putting the black-screen fade-in in the game when you spawn, as over 2/3 of my deaths in the round I just played came during that fade-in.
> Anyone remember playing FFA on Shipment from COD4? Yea, this was worse.


Seriously SCREW! That fade in, I die all the time because of it.


----------



## Fr0sty

way to go dice for crapping stuff up some more


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You didn't actually expect them to take all that money they made off the pre-sales and actually fix the game did you?







The only thing coming out of DICE is reused maps from BF2 as a DLC.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

My new years video, random #3, criticism is welcome

http://youtu.be/qVDjir4lypM

might take a while until it's available in full HD I recommend wait


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The 5.56x45 NATO operates at a higher pressure than the .223 Rem. The 7.62x51 NATO has a slightly different headspace and operates at a lower pressure than the .308 Win. An AR-15 upper receiver that is chambered for the 5.56 can fire either 5.56 or .223 but an AR-15 upper that is chambered only for the .223 should not be used to fire the 5.56 due to over-pressure concerns. Likewise, any .308 chamber can fire 7.62x51 but firing .308 in some 7.62x51 chambered rifles can damage the rifle. (Firing 180 grain .308 Win rounds from a M1A, for example, can cause over-pressure, bent op-rods, and "smoked cases." (Not to mention that some of the softer primers used in factory .308 ammo can cause "slam-fires" in the M1A, due to its floating firing pin design.
> 
> As to the game, the issue with me is that the game tried to be as realistic as possible and even boasted about its realism in many advertisements and game developer diaries and interviews. Furthermore, the game started out more technically correct with the SCAR-H having the trajectory, accuracy, and damage that it warrants, being a modern FN made 7.62x51 select fire battle-rifle and the F2000 (also a modern FN made select-fire battle-rifle) did the same damage that it does now. Then they nerfed the SCAR-H for game-balance purposes and screwed it all up.
> 
> I might check out ARMA II. I like as much realism as possible. (It's why I only play on Hardcore maps in BF3, even if it means that my ratios suck more.)
> 
> As far as the sandbox goes, I'm old enough that I can't re-enlist or accept a commission and I've served enough time that I can't be drafted. Getting shipped overseas again isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Reducing accuracy due to a foregrip is silly. The foregrip has no affect on accuracy and should only help in a CQB environment and some burst-fire scenarios sometimes, depending on one's training.
> Bipod buffs are good. I don't mind people who camp. Camping is absolutely legit in my book.
> Reducing the range for a suppressor is silly. The reality is that accuracy, velocity, and range are not affected. There is a point of impact shift that is predictable and you can "dope" for it. It does change the cycle rates in gas-impingement and gas-piston automatics.
> The heavy barrel changing the maximum range is silly. The rest makes sense.
> Apparently BF3 considers flash suppressors to be the same as muzzle-port jobs. *shrug* They're silly. Changing the hip-fire accuracy makes no sense whatsoever.
> The target pointer changes are fine, although I've always thought that the only time it should blind you is if they're aiming directly at your eye. If I aim a laser at your chest, it's not going to blind you.


I agree with you 100%. I'm surprised the flash hider will be used as a muzzle break also now haha.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

http://twitter.com/#!/repi/status/153251037271175169

:cough: 2143 :cough:


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> The 5.56x45 NATO operates at a higher pressure than the .223 Rem. The 7.62x51 NATO has a slightly different headspace and operates at a lower pressure than the .308 Win. An AR-15 upper receiver that is chambered for the 5.56 can fire either 5.56 or .223 but an AR-15 upper that is chambered only for the .223 should not be used to fire the 5.56 due to over-pressure concerns. Likewise, any .308 chamber can fire 7.62x51 but firing .308 in some 7.62x51 chambered rifles can damage the rifle. (Firing 180 grain .308 Win rounds from a M1A, for example, can cause over-pressure, bent op-rods, and "smoked cases." (Not to mention that some of the softer primers used in factory .308 ammo can cause "slam-fires" in the M1A, due to its floating firing pin design.
> 
> As to the game, the issue with me is that the game tried to be as realistic as possible and even boasted about its realism in many advertisements and game developer diaries and interviews. Furthermore, the game started out more technically correct with the SCAR-H having the trajectory, accuracy, and damage that it warrants, being a modern FN made 7.62x51 select fire battle-rifle and the F2000 (also a modern FN made select-fire battle-rifle) did the same damage that it does now. Then they nerfed the SCAR-H for game-balance purposes and screwed it all up.
> 
> I might check out ARMA II. I like as much realism as possible. (It's why I only play on Hardcore maps in BF3, even if it means that my ratios suck more.)
> 
> As far as the sandbox goes, I'm old enough that I can't re-enlist or accept a commission and I've served enough time that I can't be drafted. Getting shipped overseas again isn't going to happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> Reducing accuracy due to a foregrip is silly. The foregrip has no affect on accuracy and should only help in a CQB environment and some burst-fire scenarios sometimes, depending on one's training.
> Bipod buffs are good. I don't mind people who camp. Camping is absolutely legit in my book.
> Reducing the range for a suppressor is silly. The reality is that accuracy, velocity, and range are not affected. There is a point of impact shift that is predictable and you can "dope" for it. It does change the cycle rates in gas-impingement and gas-piston automatics.
> The heavy barrel changing the maximum range is silly. The rest makes sense.
> Apparently BF3 considers flash suppressors to be the same as muzzle-port jobs. *shrug* They're silly. Changing the hip-fire accuracy makes no sense whatsoever.
> The target pointer changes are fine, although I've always thought that the only time it should blind you is if they're aiming directly at your eye. If I aim a laser at your chest, it's not going to blind you.


You are my hero dice should hire you


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You didn't actually expect them to take all that money they made off the pre-sales and actually fix the game did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing coming out of DICE is reused maps from BF2 as a DLC.


i did expect things to be fixed at some point ... will it be soon?

who knows

and btw how can suppresors not reduce max range in the real world .. because to me it doesnt make sense

Quote:


> A suppressor is usually a metal cylinder with internal mechanisms to reduce the sound of firing by slowing the escaping propellant gas and sometimes by reducing the velocity of the bullet.


less kinetic energy = less energy to punch through the atmosphere ... = less range and less penetrating force ..


----------



## theturbofd

Well heavy barrel has increased recoil but IRL the heavy barrel actually decreases recoil due to the weight


----------



## Joe!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Well heavy barrel has increased recoil but IRL the heavy barrel actually decreases recoil due to the weight


that's what I thought too! no wonder my hk-416 bounces more than a trampoline.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Well heavy barrel has increased recoil but IRL the heavy barrel actually decreases recoil due to the weight


and does it do anything beyond being heavier?

i mean irl of course


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and does it do anything beyond being heavier?
> i mean irl of course


Yes, heavier barrel profiles are meant for sustained fire, especially in full auto mag dumps. The problem with lightweight barrels is that they heat up faster and when shooting, the barrel starts to whip when it gets hot, effecting accuracy, and potentially dangerous. That's why since Vietnam, the US Gov't moved up to .750" from .625" with .936" as the heavy bull barrel that the M4 barrel profiling uses near the throat of the barrel then tapers down to .750".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> You are my hero dice should hire you


It's all knowing the background of the firearms really.


----------



## Fr0sty

thanks for the explaination bucdan


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> How are people playing without Origin? I've been reading posts that suggest this.


there's some modified files you can get on torrents to allow the game to start without origin running in the background. might get you banned though, haven't tried it personally.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and btw how can suppresors not reduce max range in the real world .. because to me it doesnt make sense
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A suppressor is usually a metal cylinder with internal mechanisms to reduce the sound of firing by slowing the escaping propellant gas and sometimes by reducing the velocity of the bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> less kinetic energy = less energy to punch through the atmosphere ... = less range and less penetrating force ..
Click to expand...

False. (False except for with integral suppressors designed specifically to reduce velocity.)

EDIT: SOME designs, like that of the integral suppressor on the MP-5 SD (made by Heckler & Koch) use not only the baffles but also holes drilled into the barrel in a spiral all the way down the bore to deliberately reduce the supersonic velocity of the 9x19 (9mm) pistol round to a sub-sonic level so that there is no supersonic crack generated at the muzzle. This allows you to shoot "factory" standard velocity (supersonic) ammunition and yet be as quiet as possible. This does reduce the velocity deliberately, but it is not a function of the suppressor, but rather the bleed-off system integral to the bore. Most suppressor designs do not do this and instead allow the user to deliberately choose sub-sonic ammunition to accomplish the same goal, if it is mission-critical that the supersonic crack signature is negated.

So the quote is partially correct. with emphasis on sometimes by reducing the velocity of the bullet, but note that it is not always reducing the velocity of the bullet. The velocity of the escaping waste gases is reduced but that's already after they've imparted all possible energy to the bullet, since the suppressor begins where the barrel ends in most cases. (Again in the MP-5SD by H&K the entire barrel and suppressor are integral and that's a different design.)

Note that a suppressor is very effective even if the round is supersonic, as the round will arrive on-target before the sound of the crack occurs and the muzzle blast is still reduced significantly so locating the shooter is still difficult.

The velocity of the projectile is not reduced in a suppressed vs unsuppressed scenario given equal ammunition. In some vary rare cases there is a slight (and I mean negligible) velocity increase.

The suppressor is merely muffling wasted exhaust gases and preventing them from causing percussion noises in the air by redirecting them several times and converting the escaping gases energy from kinetic energy into heat and then dissipating that heat through the tube.

Suppressors *do change point of impact* because they change the barrels harmonics. The barrel vibrates slightly as the projectile travels down the bore and sets up an oscillation at a specific frequency. The weight and length of the suppressor attached to the muzzle of the firearm changes that frequency and dampens those oscillations some. This means that when the suppressor is locked into place (threaded on usually, or ratcheted/clicked on in some designs) the muzzle will be at a slightly different angle or phase of oscillation when the projectile leaves the bore. This is found experimentally by sighting in suppressed and noting the point of impact shift. From here on out, all you do is make a scope or sight adjustment when you attach or remove the suppressor to keep your point of impact zeroed.

I own a suppressor.

I hand-load my own ammunition.

I own a chronograph.

I have measured suppressed vs unsuppressed "muzzle" (15') velocity and there is no difference. Even with a 2 ft/sec. Standard Deviation on my handloads, which is a very tight velocity margin, I notice no change in velocity due to the suppressor.

E = 1/2 m*v­²

The mass of the projectile is fixed. The velocity shows no significant change. Therefore the muzzle energy shows no significant change.



The suppressor *will change the cycle time or the rate of fire in some piston or gas impingement firearms.* This applies to the M16, M4, and AR-15 (gas-impingement) and the SCAR-H, SCAR-L, M14, M1A etc (gas piston). This is because the suppressor increases the dwell-time of the high pressure exhaust gases which means that a given amount of force acts on the bolt face (impingement) or op-rod (piston) for a longer period of time and thus imparts more energy during that period of time, causing the bolt to cycle *faster* when suppressed.

This is why new firearms such as the SCAR-L and SCAR-H have a two-position gas block that has a large hole for unsuppressed and a small hole for suppressed, thus regulating the cycle time to be relatively constant, so long as the operator remembers to adjust it for the presence or lack of a suppressor.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> practice makes perfect ... get acquinted with one riffle .. and learn your effective range that allows fast target take down .. headshots or not
> and take most shot from those distance
> btw the soflam + javelin combo is epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i mean epic
> 3 good recons with soflam can deffinatly turn the tide in a tank or air battle on your side if those babys are placed carefully on the battlefield


Jav use is getting out of freaking control and ruining vehicle battles. One game I was in it seemed like half the opposing team running around had Jav's on their backs. One SOFLAM and ten noobs with Jav's just ruins the game. So many people use it because it takes zero skill to use and it is easy as hell to get kills with. Aim in general direction, hold button down. w00t!

They should tone-down it's vertical component and allow you to carry only one missile so you can't constantly spam them. I park my tank out of line of sight at the base and directly behind an eight story building. A Jav was launched a long ways away and came straight down at a 90 degree angle to hit me. That is completely ******ed. First of all, that is not how they work in real life. Second of all, it completely negates cover which is ridiculous.

All hail Javfield 3!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Jav use is getting out of freaking control and ruining vehicle battles. One game I was in it seemed like half the opposing team running around had Jav's on their backs. One SOFLAM and ten noobs with Jav's just ruins the game. So many people use it because it takes zero skill to use and it is easy as hell to get kills with. Aim in general direction, hold button down. w00t!
> They should tone-down it's vertical component and allow you to carry only one missile so you can't constantly spam them. I park my tank out of line of sight at the base and directly behind an eight story building. A Jav was launched a long ways away and came straight down at a 90 degree angle to hit me. That is completely ******ed. First of all, that is not how they work in real life. Second of all, it completely negates cover which is ridiculous.
> All hail Javfield 3!


Yeah... some of the things they've added to the game really do mess with the dynamics that is the battlefield franchise. I haven't played a game yet where the SOFLAM has been a total pain to deal with but I can imagine.

On a side note, am I the only one who refuses to use a scope on sniper rifles? I've just started playing recon and I have only ever used iron sights


----------



## [email protected]

Tell me about it! I saw like THREE or FOUR Javelins after a jet crazy! It was incredible to see it but must be frustrating to be constantly locked on the moment you took off the runaway is a huge let down! Soflam and Javelins are the biggest spam and locking tactic i ever seen constantly spammed.

I really hope DICE will consider patching it and making this a little harder like less range or downtime. Give everyone a fighting chance. Sure you can destroy soflams but it's tricky to find it especially using a MAV! Imagine 4 snipers and 4 MAV?







Could work!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Jav use is getting out of freaking control and ruining vehicle battles. One game I was in it seemed like half the opposing team running around had Jav's on their backs. One SOFLAM and ten noobs with Jav's just ruins the game. So many people use it because it takes zero skill to use and it is easy as hell to get kills with. Aim in general direction, hold button down. w00t!
> They should tone-down it's vertical component and allow you to carry only one missile so you can't constantly spam them. I park my tank out of line of sight at the base and directly behind an eight story building. A Jav was launched a long ways away and came straight down at a 90 degree angle to hit me. That is completely ******ed. First of all, that is not how they work in real life. Second of all, it completely negates cover which is ridiculous.
> All hail Javfield 3!


ive been pissed by how many time javelins took me out .. but then again i tried em and they are epic

i had a game that our whole squad pretty much turned the tide ... i was engi .. a friend was recon and two random dudes followed us as support dropping ammo









we'd park the soflam for 5min at one point ... camp that spot take out the infantry and jets and tanks .. while the other squads took over the flags near .. we'd change spot and do it all over again ..

and on top of that we had another soflam somewhere else on the map

but i have to agree that the range is pretty ridiculous but then again jets are op ... and tanks can be pretty op if driven by a good team .. so javelins are legit against these situations

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tell me about it! I saw like THREE or FOUR Javelins after a jet crazy! It was incredible to see it but must be frustrating to be constantly locked on the moment you took off the runaway is a huge let down! Soflam and Javelins are the biggest spam and locking tactic i ever seen constantly spammed.
> I really hope DICE will consider patching it and making this a little harder like less range or downtime. Give everyone a fighting chance. Sure you can destroy soflams but it's tricky to find it especially using a MAV! Imagine 4 snipers and 4 MAV?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could work!


deffinatly not hard .. and i even take down ennemy soflam with a sniper riffle .. granted i must have the bi-pod on to be precise .. but a good recon with the mav can actually spot it pretty fast on operation firestorm or caspian and boom no more soflams madness

its good that dice created these easy counter measure for these big pain in the ass


----------



## james8

well you guys are getting frustrated because people are learning how to play recon








see, some of us don't camp in a bush with 12x scope. we can actually cause quite a bit of havok


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> False. (False except for with integral suppressors designed specifically to reduce velocity.)
> 
> EDIT: _SOME_ designs, like that of the integral suppressor on the MP-5 SD (made by Heckler & Koch) use not only the baffles but also holes drilled into the barrel in a spiral all the way down the bore to deliberately reduce the supersonic velocity of the 9x19 (9mm) pistol round to a sub-sonic level so that there is no supersonic crack generated at the muzzle. This allows you to shoot "factory" standard velocity (supersonic) ammunition and yet be as quiet as possible. This _does reduce the velocity deliberately_, but it is not a function of the suppressor, but rather the bleed-off system integral to the bore. Most suppressor designs do not do this and instead allow the user to deliberately choose sub-sonic ammunition to accomplish the same goal, if it is mission-critical that the supersonic crack signature is negated.
> 
> So the quote is partially correct. with emphasis on _sometimes by reducing the velocity of the bullet,_ but note that it is not always reducing the velocity of the bullet. The velocity of the escaping waste gases is reduced but that's already after they've imparted all possible energy to the bullet, since the suppressor begins where the barrel ends in most cases. (Again in the MP-5SD by H&K the entire barrel and suppressor are integral and that's a different design.)
> 
> Note that a suppressor is very effective even if the round is supersonic, as the round will arrive on-target before the sound of the crack occurs and the muzzle blast is still reduced significantly so locating the shooter is still difficult.
> 
> The velocity of the projectile is not reduced in a suppressed vs unsuppressed scenario given equal ammunition. In some vary rare cases there is a slight (and I mean negligible) velocity increase.
> 
> The suppressor is merely muffling wasted exhaust gases and preventing them from causing percussion noises in the air by redirecting them several times and converting the escaping gases energy from kinetic energy into heat and then dissipating that heat through the tube.
> 
> Suppressors *do change point of impact* because they change the barrels harmonics. The barrel vibrates slightly as the projectile travels down the bore and sets up an oscillation at a specific frequency. The weight and length of the suppressor attached to the muzzle of the firearm changes that frequency and dampens those oscillations some. This means that when the suppressor is locked into place (threaded on usually, or ratcheted/clicked on in some designs) the muzzle will be at a slightly different angle or phase of oscillation when the projectile leaves the bore. This is found experimentally by sighting in suppressed and noting the point of impact shift. From here on out, all you do is make a scope or sight adjustment when you attach or remove the suppressor to keep your point of impact zeroed.
> 
> I own a suppressor.
> I hand-load my own ammunition.
> I own a chronograph.
> I have measured suppressed vs unsuppressed "muzzle" (15') velocity and there is no difference. Even with a 2 ft/sec. Standard Deviation on my handloads, which is a very tight velocity margin, I notice no change in velocity due to the suppressor.
> 
> E = 1/2 m*v­²
> The mass of the projectile is fixed. The velocity shows no significant change. Therefore the muzzle energy shows no significant change.
> 
> 
> 
> The suppressor *will change the cycle time or the rate of fire in some piston or gas impingement firearms.* This applies to the M16, M4, and AR-15 (gas-impingement) and the SCAR-H, SCAR-L, M14, M1A etc (gas piston). This is because the suppressor increases the dwell-time of the high pressure exhaust gases which means that a given amount of force acts on the bolt face (impingement) or op-rod (piston) for a longer period of time and thus imparts more energy during that period of time, causing the bolt to cycle *faster* when suppressed.
> 
> This is why new firearms such as the SCAR-L and SCAR-H have a two-position gas block that has a large hole for unsuppressed and a small hole for suppressed, thus regulating the cycle time to be relatively constant, so long as the operator remembers to adjust it for the presence or lack of a suppressor.


You sir make me as a CA resident jealous and proud because you can own Class 3 items, and I can't (for which I am jealous of), but also you are knowledgeable of firearms. High five man.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> well you guys are getting frustrated because people are learning how to play recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see, some of us don't camp in a bush with 12x scope. we can actually cause quite a bit of havok


Have to agree...

I really am getting sick of people complaining about one weapon or another because they cannot combat against them. I spend a good deal of time in jets, choppers, or land vehicles and have had no problem hunting down the recon/engi that are attacking. Quit complaining and learn to look for the most opportune places to plant soflam and take it and the squad near it out.

The only unfortunate side I have so far dealt with on soflam/citv is I usually get stuck with a team that either you have to beg for soflam from one of the dozen recon, or when they put it up they keep it sighted in @ ground level (negating jav, guided shell, and guided missile attacks on air vehicles)


----------



## Tatakai All

Happy New from your OCN bro in Hawaii.


----------



## magicase

I'm confused about the following information.

Between the PKP Pecheneg and M60E4 guns for support class there is info saying that the PKP Pecheneg is more powerful per bullet than M60E4. - http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=dmgchart

Is this correct or is this info wrong as i thought the M60E4 was meant to be equal powerful to the PKP Pecheneg or more?
http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/M60
http://battlefield.wikia.com/wiki/PKP_Pecheneg


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Can you guys help me adjust my settings. For some reason I don't think my graphics look as nice as they should







Keep in mind I'm using the FXAA injector.

What should my settings be for my graphics to look the best possible?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Can you guys help me adjust my settings. For some reason I don't think my graphics look as nice as they should
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I'm using the FXAA injector.
> What should my settings be for my graphics to look the best possible?


First step would be to turn off post-processing AA because you're doing FXAA *twice*, making the image extremely blurry. Either use the injector or the ingame FXAA, not both.


----------



## calavera

Getting sick of overpowered this overpowered that complaints. Do you want all weapons to be the same exact spec with just different skins?

There's a VERY simple counter to javelins, all it takes is one freaking recon with a MAV. I bet none of the guys who complain about soflams ever thought to switch over to recon and just take care of it themselves. I know playing recon and painting targets is like watching paint dry, it's boring and you get little points. On the other hand shooting down painted targets with JAVS is easy and fun. Stop being selfish. You'd be amazed how many engineers will equip JAV's the moment you say "Soflam up" in team chat.

Also, soflams do not lock onto targets that are behind buildings. If you are getting locked on "behind a building" then you're not really out of sight. Soflam looses lock after a second the target's not visible. Use counter measures accordingly. Air vehicles, use ECM jammer and get the hell out of there. Tanks, use IR smoke and do the same. Stop complaining you're constantly getting shot down, that means the other team is coordinating attacks.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Getting sick of overpowered this overpowered that complaints. Do you want all weapons to be the same exact spec with just different skins?
> There's a VERY simple counter to javelins, all it takes is one freaking recon with a MAV. I bet none of the guys who complain about soflams ever thought to switch over to recon and just take care of it themselves. I know playing recon and painting targets is like watching paint dry, it's boring and you get little points. On the other hand shooting down painted targets with JAVS is easy and fun. Stop being selfish. You'd be amazed how many engineers will equip JAV's the moment you say "Soflam up" in team chat.
> Also, soflams do not lock onto targets that are behind buildings. If you are getting locked on "behind a building" then you're not really out of sight. Soflam looses lock after a second the target's not visible. Use counter measures accordingly. Air vehicles, use ECM jammer and get the hell out of there. Tanks, use IR smoke and do the same. Stop complaining you're constantly getting shot down, that means the other team is coordinating attacks.


I too am pretty annoyed about constantly hearing this or that being overpowered. Now the FAMAS is one of them. In my opinion, there are much better assault rifles in the game than that. Not once have I ever thought that a certain gun was overpowered. I just wish the bugs would get fixed instead of making all these "balance" changes. Now all the attachments are getting changed around which is a whole other conversation. Play the game.

I think a lot of people are unaware that the IR smoke helps prevent the SOFLAM from locking on. Although if you don't get out, you're probably going to get locked on again. For as many people as there are playing recon and flying MAVs around, they could easily destroy the multiple SOFLAM set up.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Getting sick of overpowered this overpowered that complaints. Do you want all weapons to be the same exact spec with just different skins?
> There's a VERY simple counter to javelins, all it takes is one freaking recon with a MAV. I bet none of the guys who complain about soflams ever thought to switch over to recon and just take care of it themselves. I know playing recon and painting targets is like watching paint dry, it's boring and you get little points. On the other hand shooting down painted targets with JAVS is easy and fun. Stop being selfish. You'd be amazed how many engineers will equip JAV's the moment you say "Soflam up" in team chat.
> Also, soflams do not lock onto targets that are behind buildings. If you are getting locked on "behind a building" then you're not really out of sight. Soflam looses lock after a second the target's not visible. Use counter measures accordingly. Air vehicles, use ECM jammer and get the hell out of there. Tanks, use IR smoke and do the same. Stop complaining you're constantly getting shot down, that means the other team is coordinating attacks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> I too am pretty annoyed about constantly hearing this or that being overpowered. Now the FAMAS is one of them. In my opinion, there are much better assault rifles in the game than that. Not once have I ever thought that a certain gun was overpowered. I just wish the bugs would get fixed instead of making all these "balance" changes. Now all the attachments are getting changed around which is a whole other conversation. Play the game.
> I think a lot of people are unaware that the IR smoke helps prevent the SOFLAM from locking on. Although if you don't get out, you're probably going to get locked on again. For as many people as there are playing recon and flying MAVs around, they could easily destroy the multiple SOFLAM set up.


I agree is so annoying. All this complaining just destroying the game. Yes there is going to be combinations of weapon system that will annoy you and that's what makes a game challenging. it makes a must for team play to take out the tank or SOFLAM.(WHICH HAS A HUGE RED LASER THAT YOU CAN SEE FROM MILES AWAY!) Make your recon people do things! Mav to take out equipment! Play the game and leave the dam weapons alone! every weapon has its up and downs. This game is going to turn into little kid noob galore! if you die and rage about it well thats part of playing games..move on or rage quit.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Hi guys, happy new year by the way !








I've compiled my chopper montage from today's random games, hope you'll like it !
I strongly suggest to switch for HD (once it's available)









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqEPyXyJNjw

Too bad that I had none of my friends as my coopilots, so just some random folks that were mostly blind


----------



## EastCoast

Are No M320 servers really that popular? The ones I've seen that use that are heavily populated.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> Hi guys, happy new year by the way !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've compiled my chopper montage from today's random games, hope you'll like it !
> I strongly suggest to switch for HD (once it's available)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqEPyXyJNjw
> Too bad that I had none of my friends as my coopilots, so just some random folks that were mostly blind


Great video. Love the music.

I have pretty much the same style of flying as you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> Are No M320 servers really that popular? The ones I've seen that use that are heavily populated.


most people go for server to where they can actually level up fast ... m320/m67/rpg etc on infantry is the basis for fast level up on metro ... other maps i dont see them much being abused


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think part of it is that MAV use and destruction of enemy equipment isn't rewarding enough. A Javelin user will blindly throw a locked missile into an enemy vehicle and easily get 250+ points (kills and Vehicle Destroy bonus). A MAV user or SOFLAM-destroying ally will only get the 20 point enemy equipment destroy bonus which is just insufficient in comparison. Especially if you're an infantryman, spending any time destroying enemy equipment (which can be oddly resilient or difficult to hit) can easily get you killed by enemy infantry.

IMHO the equipment destroy point bonus needs to be buffed substantially for scouting to be worthwhile.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Great video. Love the music.
> I have pretty much the same style of flying as you.


Thanks ! I was worried that nobody would like this one as it is fast made just from shots from today, I'm planning to gather some awesome ones and compile them later on !


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think part of it is that MAV use and destruction of enemy equipment isn't rewarding enough. A Javelin user will blindly throw a locked missile into an enemy vehicle and easily get 250+ points (kills and Vehicle Destroy bonus). A MAV user or SOFLAM-destroying ally will only get the 20 point enemy equipment destroy bonus which is just insufficient in comparison. Especially if you're an infantryman, spending any time destroying enemy equipment (which can be oddly resilient or difficult to hit) can easily get you killed by enemy infantry.
> IMHO the equipment destroy point bonus needs to be buffed substantially for scouting to be worthwhile.


+1 should be at least a 100 points for destroying a soflam/mav


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think part of it is that MAV use and destruction of enemy equipment isn't rewarding enough. A Javelin user will blindly throw a locked missile into an enemy vehicle and easily get 250+ points (kills and Vehicle Destroy bonus). A MAV user or SOFLAM-destroying ally will only get the 20 point enemy equipment destroy bonus which is just insufficient in comparison. Especially if you're an infantryman, spending any time destroying enemy equipment (which can be oddly resilient or difficult to hit) can easily get you killed by enemy infantry.
> IMHO the equipment destroy point bonus needs to be buffed substantially for scouting to be worthwhile.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> +1 should be at least a 100 points for destroying a soflam/mav


if they buff up the equipment destroyed bonus why shouldnt they buff up the recon t-ugs or mav spotting bonus or even the soflam point damage assist bonus?

as far as my point of view on the subject i think its ok as it is ... it just forces teamplay to make some good points out of it


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if they buff up the equipment destroyed bonus why shouldnt they buff up the recon t-ugs or mav spotting bonus or even the soflam point damage assist bonus?
> as far as my point of view on the subject i think its ok as it is ... it just forces teamplay to make some good points out of it


Maybe, but that's not really comparable.

A SOFLAM, T-UGS or MAV is a consistent stream of bonuses, especially when placed in the right areas. In that sense, the equipment use bonuses are fine. Destroying enemy equipment is a one-time bonus.

Moreover with the SOFLAM, T-UGS or MAV you actually get multiple bonuses (a spot/destroy assist bonus on top of an equipment use bonus), giving them a greater-still point bonus than the paltry 20 you get for destroying them.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Getting sick of overpowered this overpowered that complaints. Do you want all weapons to be the same exact spec with just different skins?
> There's a VERY simple counter to javelins, all it takes is one freaking recon with a MAV. I bet none of the guys who complain about soflams ever thought to switch over to recon and just take care of it themselves. I know playing recon and painting targets is like watching paint dry, it's boring and you get little points. On the other hand shooting down painted targets with JAVS is easy and fun. Stop being selfish. You'd be amazed how many engineers will equip JAV's the moment you say "Soflam up" in team chat.
> Also, soflams do not lock onto targets that are behind buildings. If you are getting locked on "behind a building" then you're not really out of sight. Soflam looses lock after a second the target's not visible. Use counter measures accordingly. Air vehicles, use ECM jammer and get the hell out of there. Tanks, use IR smoke and do the same. Stop complaining you're constantly getting shot down, that means the other team is coordinating attacks.


Balancing competitive type games has been an integral part of gaming since, well gaming was invented. Simply leaving an overpowered item in the game for the hell of it and just because it is there is horrible logic. Take the IRNV nerf for example. Do you think that should have been left in game as it was? The entire games was turning into 80+% of players running around in little dark green worlds shooting at lit up Christmas trees. It was ruining the game and it was taken care of. How hard is something like that to understand? The game is much better for changes like that.

And if I am on some sort of mission with my squad or on a killing spree, why would I want to stop what I am doing and either die or suicide just to switch to recon, load up a MAV and zap a SOFLAM? Talk about a slow down of your teams progress and your score per minute. Especially for someone who dies very little like myself. Then after you zap the MAV, switch back to your class and squad, it takes two seconds for another SOFLAM to be laid.

Jav's do not initially lock onto vehicles behind buildings, but once they are fired and the vehicle goes behind a building, you still get hit. That is ******ed as the Jav comes down at a 90 angle. Not to mention the way it comes from top down on land vehicles it always kills the repairing engineer too. It just gets a little old when half the team is spamming Jav's at you constantly.

Jav has some basic balance issues:

Don't have to aim and you just hold button down = no skill to use so noobs get easy kills with it
Jav unrealistically comes straight down at a 90 degree angle virtually negating all defensive measures such as positioning and cover
Jav has an unbelievable range
Engineers carry way too many Jav missiles allowing for spam

Jav could be balances in a few easy steps: limit 1 Jav per engineer but still allowing reload with support, reduce the Jav's and SOFLAM's range to about half what it currently is.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Balancing competitive type games has been an integral part of gaming since, well gaming was invented. Simply leaving an overpowered item in the game for the hell of it and just because it is there is horrible logic. Take the IRNV nerf for example. Do you think that should have been left in game as it was? The entire games was turning into 80+% of players running around in little dark green worlds shooting at lit up Christmas trees. It was ruining the game and it was taken care of. How hard is something like that to understand? The game is much better for changes like that.
> And if I am on some sort of mission with my squad or on a killing spree, why would I want to stop what I am doing and either die or suicide just to switch to recon, load up a MAV and zap a SOFLAM? Talk about a slow down of your teams progress and your score per minute. Especially for someone who dies very little like myself. Then after you zap the MAV, switch back to your class and squad, it takes two seconds for another SOFLAM to be laid.
> Jav's do not initially lock onto vehicles behind buildings, but once they are fired and the vehicle goes behind a building, you still get hit. That is ******ed as the Jav comes down at a 90 angle. Not to mention the way it comes from top down on land vehicles it always kills the repairing engineer too. It just gets a little old when half the team is spamming Jav's at you constantly.
> Jav has some basic balance issues:
> Don't have to aim and you just hold button down = no skill to use so noobs get easy kills with it
> Jav unrealistically comes straight down at a 90 degree angle virtually negating all defensive measures such as positioning and cover
> Jav has an unbelievable range
> Engineers carry way too many Jav missiles allowing for spam
> Jav could be balances in a few easy steps: limit 1 Jav per engineer but still allowing reload with support, reduce the Jav's and SOFLAM's range to about half what it currently is.


heli's and jets are overpowered against tanks .. and both are way overpowered against infantry .. they needed something to be a threat to both and the javelin is just that... dont be pissed if a squad is doing it right as a team


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> First step would be to turn off post-processing AA because you're doing FXAA *twice*, making the image extremely blurry. Either use the injector or the ingame FXAA, not both.


I'm assuming that's called anti aliasing post? What about the AA deferred and anisotropic filter settings. What should those be at?


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Getting sick of overpowered this overpowered that complaints. Do you want all weapons to be the same exact spec with just different skins?
> There's a VERY simple counter to javelins, all it takes is one freaking recon with a MAV. I bet none of the guys who complain about soflams ever thought to switch over to recon and just take care of it themselves. I know playing recon and painting targets is like watching paint dry, it's boring and you get little points. On the other hand shooting down painted targets with JAVS is easy and fun. Stop being selfish. You'd be amazed how many engineers will equip JAV's the moment you say "Soflam up" in team chat.
> Also, soflams do not lock onto targets that are behind buildings. If you are getting locked on "behind a building" then you're not really out of sight. Soflam looses lock after a second the target's not visible. Use counter measures accordingly. Air vehicles, use ECM jammer and get the hell out of there. Tanks, use IR smoke and do the same. Stop complaining you're constantly getting shot down, that means the other team is coordinating attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Balancing competitive type games has been an integral part of gaming since, well gaming was invented. Simply leaving an overpowered item in the game for the hell of it and just because it is there is horrible logic. Take the IRNV nerf for example. Do you think that should have been left in game as it was? The entire games was turning into 80+% of players running around in little dark green worlds shooting at lit up Christmas trees. It was ruining the game and it was taken care of. How hard is something like that to understand? The game is much better for changes like that.
> 
> And if I am on some sort of mission with my squad or on a killing spree, why would I want to stop what I am doing and either die or suicide just to switch to recon, load up a MAV and zap a SOFLAM? Talk about a slow down of your teams progress and your score per minute. Especially for someone who dies very little like myself. Then after you zap the MAV, switch back to your class and squad, it takes two seconds for another SOFLAM to be laid.
> 
> Jav's do not initially lock onto vehicles behind buildings, but once they are fired and the vehicle goes behind a building, you still get hit. That is ******ed as the Jav comes down at a 90 angle. Not to mention the way it comes from top down on land vehicles it always kills the repairing engineer too. It just gets a little old when half the team is spamming Jav's at you constantly.
> 
> Jav has some basic balance issues:
> 
> Don't have to aim and you just hold button down = no skill to use so noobs get easy kills with it
> Jav unrealistically comes straight down at a 90 degree angle virtually negating all defensive measures such as positioning and cover
> Jav has an unbelievable range
> Engineers carry way too many Jav missiles allowing for spam
> 
> Jav could be balances in a few easy steps: limit 1 Jav per engineer but still allowing reload with support, reduce the Jav's and SOFLAM's range to about half what it currently is.
Click to expand...

The IRNV isn't a weapon and I don't think that's what we're getting at. I can't remember the last time I was killed by the same weapon multiple times in a row, because people use different guns. It's not like everyone is using the AEK (example) like they were the IRNV. And no one is telling you to abandon your squads objectives. There's plenty of other recons in the game that are more than capable of doing so. But as others have said, its not very rewarding, so that could be why.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bucdan* 



Spoiler: Hiding my post to save space!



Quote:



> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> False. (False except for with integral suppressors designed specifically to reduce velocity.)
> 
> EDIT: _SOME_ designs, like that of the integral suppressor on the MP-5 SD (made by Heckler & Koch) use not only the baffles but also holes drilled into the barrel in a spiral all the way down the bore to deliberately reduce the supersonic velocity of the 9x19 (9mm) pistol round to a sub-sonic level so that there is no supersonic crack generated at the muzzle. This allows you to shoot "factory" standard velocity (supersonic) ammunition and yet be as quiet as possible. This _does reduce the velocity deliberately_, but it is not a function of the suppressor, but rather the bleed-off system integral to the bore. Most suppressor designs do not do this and instead allow the user to deliberately choose sub-sonic ammunition to accomplish the same goal, if it is mission-critical that the supersonic crack signature is negated.
> 
> So the quote is partially correct. with emphasis on _sometimes by reducing the velocity of the bullet,_ but note that it is not always reducing the velocity of the bullet. The velocity of the escaping waste gases is reduced but that's already after they've imparted all possible energy to the bullet, since the suppressor begins where the barrel ends in most cases. (Again in the MP-5SD by H&K the entire barrel and suppressor are integral and that's a different design.)
> 
> Note that a suppressor is very effective even if the round is supersonic, as the round will arrive on-target before the sound of the crack occurs and the muzzle blast is still reduced significantly so locating the shooter is still difficult.
> 
> The velocity of the projectile is not reduced in a suppressed vs unsuppressed scenario given equal ammunition. In some vary rare cases there is a slight (and I mean negligible) velocity increase.
> 
> The suppressor is merely muffling wasted exhaust gases and preventing them from causing percussion noises in the air by redirecting them several times and converting the escaping gases energy from kinetic energy into heat and then dissipating that heat through the tube.
> 
> Suppressors *do change point of impact* because they change the barrels harmonics. The barrel vibrates slightly as the projectile travels down the bore and sets up an oscillation at a specific frequency. The weight and length of the suppressor attached to the muzzle of the firearm changes that frequency and dampens those oscillations some. This means that when the suppressor is locked into place (threaded on usually, or ratcheted/clicked on in some designs) the muzzle will be at a slightly different angle or phase of oscillation when the projectile leaves the bore. This is found experimentally by sighting in suppressed and noting the point of impact shift. From here on out, all you do is make a scope or sight adjustment when you attach or remove the suppressor to keep your point of impact zeroed.
> 
> I own a suppressor.
> I hand-load my own ammunition.
> I own a chronograph.
> I have measured suppressed vs unsuppressed "muzzle" (15') velocity and there is no difference. Even with a 2 ft/sec. Standard Deviation on my handloads, which is a very tight velocity margin, I notice no change in velocity due to the suppressor.
> 
> E = 1/2 m*v­²
> The mass of the projectile is fixed. The velocity shows no significant change. Therefore the muzzle energy shows no significant change.
> 
> 
> 
> The suppressor *will change the cycle time or the rate of fire in some piston or gas impingement firearms.* This applies to the M16, M4, and AR-15 (gas-impingement) and the SCAR-H, SCAR-L, M14, M1A etc (gas piston). This is because the suppressor increases the dwell-time of the high pressure exhaust gases which means that a given amount of force acts on the bolt face (impingement) or op-rod (piston) for a longer period of time and thus imparts more energy during that period of time, causing the bolt to cycle *faster* when suppressed.
> 
> This is why new firearms such as the SCAR-L and SCAR-H have a two-position gas block that has a large hole for unsuppressed and a small hole for suppressed, thus regulating the cycle time to be relatively constant, so long as the operator remembers to adjust it for the presence or lack of a suppressor.








> You sir make me as a CA resident jealous and proud because you can own Class 3 items, and I can't (for which I am jealous of), but also you are knowledgeable of firearms. High five man.


*High-Five* And you could always own and store one in Nevada, if you have maintain residence there or move there. Arizona is an option as well as both states allow the Title II devices.

Now if only the folks at DICE could use some common sense about firearms. Heck, they employed "Andy McNab" (which is not his real name) who was a British SAS Operator and he certainly knows firearms. I know that they listened to him initially about each type and that they consulted with him about the sounds, how each type is reloaded, and how effective each type is in CQB and distance encounters. The problem is that they do this multi-player balancing after the fact based on what all of the largely firearms-ignorant gamer population whines the most loudly about and end up destroying the real-world balance of the weapons. (Note that not all gamers are ignorant about firearms, but most BF3 gamers aren't as knowledgeable about firearms as they think they are.)

P.S. Calling a suppressor a "Class 3" item is technically incorrect. The correct terminology would be a "Title II device."



Spoiler: Here's the explanation about where the Class 3 misnomer came from.



There's no such thing as a Class 3 item or Class 3 device. There are Title I and Title II weapons, which refers to Title I and Title II of the federal firearms laws here in the USA. Title II refers to those devices which fall under the National Firearms Act of 1934 which have been amended or modified by the Gun Control Act of 1968 and some other laws and the term Title II comes from the GCA of '64. Title II weapons are "machine guns" "short-barreled rifles" "short-barreled shotguns" "silencers" "AOWs (Any Other Weapons) and "destructive devices" (which include grenades, mortars, RPGs heavy ordnance, and non-sporting rifles over .500 inches in bore such as canons, 20mm anti-tank rifles, etc). Title I weapons are your standard rifles, pistols, and shotguns. They all require a $200 tax stamp to transfer them except AOWs which are a $5 tax stamp. AOWs are smooth-bore pistols (which can fire shotgun shells but don't have stocks, therefore are not shotguns, but are not rifled, therefore are not pistols) pen-guns, cane-guns, brief-case guns, wallet-guns, and handguns with a foreward vertical grip in addition to the rear grip.

For me, suppressors and DDs are the fun stuff. (The NFA calls them silencers.) Machine Guns (as the NFA calls them) aren't quite so useful to me and I'd rather spend money on something fun like a M203 (aka noob-tube for gamers) which is a $200 stamp and of course each round that you fire from it is also a DD, costing another $200 (each).

. The suppressor is a "Title II device" which is sold by a "Type 1 FFL" holder who has a "Class 3 SOT" in addition to his Type 1 FFL. There are other types of FFLs (1, 2, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11) and there are also three classes of SOT (1, 2, and 3) Class 1's can import, Class 2s can both manufacture and deal, and Class 3s can only deal. The different FFL types determine what types of items can be sold, manufactured, or imported and they also have a bit to do with which type of SOT is required and vice versa. It's very confusing.



I'm making liberal use of spoiler tags here because I don't want to get too far off-topic from the BF3 discussion.

If you want to chat more about firearms, come hang out in the [Official] OCN Firearms Owners Club.


----------



## mtbiker033

I started getting black screen lock-ups after playing for awhile. I reformatted last night so I have a fresh OS install, origin and BF3 install and it still happens after about 10 minutes. Using latest beta drivers that have been fine since they came out. Any ideas?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> The IRNV isn't a weapon and I don't think that's what we're getting at. I can't remember the last time I was killed by the same weapon multiple times in a row, because people use different guns. It's not like everyone is using the AEK (example) like they were the IRNV. And no one is telling you to abandon your squads objectives. There's plenty of other recons in the game that are more than capable of doing so. But as others have said, its not very rewarding, so that could be why.


The IRNV isn't a weapon, it was worse. It was something that enhanced almost _all_ weapons to a ridiculous level. My point is when players find something that is very powerful and easy to use, they gravitate towards it to make up for their lack of skill in other areas. That's why you see on some servers Jav's being shot around like it's raining.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I started getting black screen lock-ups after playing for awhile. I reformatted last night so I have a fresh OS install, origin and BF3 install and it still happens after about 10 minutes. Using latest beta drivers that have been fine since they came out. Any ideas?


Several users have reported that as a recurring problem when using 64 bit Windows installs. (Apparently 32 bit OSs don't have the problem.)

Are your video cards overclocked? You could try a "clean install" of the graphics drivers also, even though you're on a fresh OS, as there's a chance that the settings default drivers that Windows installed aren't quite going away properly.

Also, try reverting to the WHQL released drivers and see if that clears it up. It might just be the beta drivers giving you trouble even though they haven't been problematic for you in the past.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> The IRNV isn't a weapon and I don't think that's what we're getting at. I can't remember the last time I was killed by the same weapon multiple times in a row, because people use different guns. It's not like everyone is using the AEK (example) like they were the IRNV. And no one is telling you to abandon your squads objectives. There's plenty of other recons in the game that are more than capable of doing so. But as others have said, its not very rewarding, so that could be why.
> 
> 
> 
> The IRNV isn't a weapon, it was worse. It was something that enhanced almost _all_ weapons to a ridiculous level. My point is when players find something that is very powerful and easy to use, they gravitate towards it to make up for their lack of skill in other areas. That's why you see on some servers Jav's being shot around like it's raining.
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with you about the IRNV, it was out of control. I was just trying to say, equipment/gadgets (IRNV, javeline, etc) aside, I don't feel any guns need "balancing."


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Several users have reported that as a recurring problem when using 64 bit Windows installs. (Apparently 32 bit OSs don't have the problem.)
> 
> Are your video cards overclocked? You could try a "clean install" of the graphics drivers also, even though you're on a fresh OS, as there's a chance that the settings default drivers that Windows installed aren't quite going away properly.
> 
> Also, try reverting to the WHQL released drivers and see if that clears it up. It might just be the beta drivers giving you trouble even though they haven't been problematic for you in the past.


Yes they are overclocked, 850mhz core at 1.038v, memory at stock 1900. This oc has worked fine since the game was released and after running evga oc scanner I had no artifacts after 15minutes.

I will try and roll back drivers next, thanks again!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> First step would be to turn off post-processing AA because you're doing FXAA *twice*, making the image extremely blurry. Either use the injector or the ingame FXAA, not both.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming that's called anti aliasing post? What about the AA deferred and anisotropic filter settings. What should those be at?
Click to expand...

You don't need MSAA on top of FXAA so you can leave that off too. Leave Anisotropic at 16x.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> heli's and jets are overpowered against tanks .. and both are way overpowered against infantry .. they needed something to be a threat to both and the javelin is just that... dont be pissed if a squad is doing it right as a team


Yeah, I can stay > 400M from a tank and never worry about it hurting me(guided shell range).
I can kill a tank in 3 seconds once spotted and have a line of sight in a chopper. Is this fair?

One problem with BF3 is the dumbed down selection of only 4 classes. They need to keep the anti-tank as its own class that's limited to only being able to kill tanks. When you only have 4 classes in the game and 1/4 of the team has 10 rpgs each or 4 javelins each, it becomes a spam fest. The devs need to go back to BF2 and learn how to make a battlefield game. This dumbing down to appease to the CoD crowd is killing the series.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You don't need MSAA on top of FXAA so you can leave that off too. Leave Anisotropic at 16x.
> Yeah, I can stay > 400M from a tank and never worry about it hurting me(guided shell range).
> I can kill a tank in 3 seconds once spotted and have a line of sight in a chopper. Is this fair?
> One problem with BF3 is the dumbed down selection of only 4 classes. They need to keep the anti-tank as its own class that's limited to only being able to kill tanks. When you only have 4 classes in the game and 1/4 of the team has 10 rpgs each or 4 javelins each, it becomes a spam fest. The devs need to go back to BF2 and learn how to make a battlefield game. *This dumbing down to appease to the CoD crowd is killing the series.*


----------



## [email protected]

Why would in the world anyone bother using FXXA injector? I heard it makes your game look like a friggin cartoon. Nobody wants that lmao.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why would in the world anyone bother using FXXA injector? *I heard* it makes your game look like a friggin cartoon. Nobody wants that lmao.


O RLY? what else have you "heard"?
FXXA is great


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> I don't disagree with you about the IRNV, it was out of control. I was just trying to say, equipment/gadgets (IRNV, javeline, etc) aside, I don't feel any guns need "balancing."


USAS doesn't need a balance?

I went over why USAS needs to balanced quite a few pages back. I'll just copy and paste what I said.
Quote:


> I believe the shotguns need to be tweaked, mainly the USAS/DAO-12. Damage is fine up close, but the spread needs to be increased, on top of that the damage needs to be reduced more at range.
> 
> Look at the other two shotguns for example that are very well balanced.
> 
> M1014: Semi auto, but because this gun is semi auto they reduced the damage compared to the 870MCS and also decreased the range. At the same time they kept the ammunition to be the same.
> Pros: Semi Auto
> Cons: Reduced damage and range
> 
> 870MCS: Pump Action, more damage than the M1014, and a range increase.
> Pros: Increased Damage and range
> Cons: Pump Action
> 
> M1014 allows a player with less precise aim to still gain kills by firing it quickly.
> 870MCS allows a player with precise aim to take single shots to players and have a higher chance of killing them in that single shot
> 
> USAS/DAO-12 completely break this balance (mainly the USAS)
> 
> USAS-12: 5 shots just like the other two above, fully auto, range and damage as good as the M1014. Can spray all 5 shots in well under 3 seconds. Frag rounds increase everything I just said and makes it even better.
> 
> DAO-12: Practically the same as the USAS-12, slight decrease of everything, but eight shots. (Like I said this one is not so bad and could be left as is)
> 
> Sure the "better" player can use the USAS-12 as well, but the amount of "skill" involved in that gun due to the large spray resulting less aiming required, and high damage negates almost any "skill" required. Thus lowering the skill cap on the gun, and the game in general.
> 
> Just because both sides can use a gun, does not make the game balance. Balance is not about being able to use a gun on both sides, that's completely the wrong mindset when you're balancing weapons.
> 
> Adding recoil on the USAS, or even making hipfire "useless" could be a possible way of balancing the gun. Granted these would need to be tested but they could be possibilities.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*


It's so bad that their own advertisement state: "above and beyond the call".


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> It's so bad that their own advertisement state: "above and beyond the call".


The game is definitely catered to the general crowd, unfortunately it does fall into the Call of Duty crowd as well as that's the "largest group" of players.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why would in the world anyone bother using FXXA injector? I heard it makes your game look like a friggin cartoon. Nobody wants that lmao.


The injector makes my game look ridiculous. I dislike it thus far.
Quote:


> A SOFLAM, T-UGS or MAV is a consistent stream of bonuses, especially when placed in the right areas. In that sense, the equipment use bonuses are fine. Destroying enemy equipment is a one-time bonus.


Consistent stream of terrible underwhelming bonuses. The Soflam should do way more than it does points wise. I played a round of Oman and was getting TONS of kills with nothing but the javelin. I was 40 and 2, MVP of the team, but the dude that was doing the incredible soflam was about 1/2 up the list. He should've been in the top 25% if not second.

Same with the attack chopper. Wake island I had a badass pilot, and I ended up getting an insane number of kills/assists/vehicledestruction in a matter of minutes. The pilot got jack, he made practically peanuts off of me. If not for him, I'd never have gotten all that.

It's garbage in my opinion. The game practically begs for players to be lone wolves and not help each other.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Agreed about the bonuses being way too low. I was flying the MAV around on Seine, getting a ton of spot assists but I could score points much faster by just going over the other side of the map and shooting everything that I had been marking up for the rest of the team. Same goes for the SOFLAM, even talking to a few friends on vent who all had Javelins I didn't get a lot of points, certainly nowhere near as many as they did and all they had to do was point a Javelin in the right sort of area and click.

I'd certainly use the MAV more if it could get me the same amount of points as shooting people, but unfortunately it doesn't so I usually don't use it. Even thought its helpful for the team, I don't find sitting low down on the scoreboard a fun thing to do, especially when I know I could easily get a ton more points another way.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Agreed about the bonuses being way too low. I was flying the MAV around on Seine, getting a ton of spot assists but I could score points much faster by just going over the other side of the map and shooting everything that I had been marking up for the rest of the team. Same goes for the SOFLAM, even talking to a few friends on vent who all had Javelins I didn't get a lot of points, certainly nowhere near as many as they did and all they had to do was point a Javelin in the right sort of area and click.
> I'd certainly use the MAV more if it could get me the same amount of points as shooting people, but unfortunately it doesn't so I usually don't use it. Even thought its helpful for the team, I don't find sitting low down on the scoreboard a fun thing to do, especially when I know I could easily get a ton more points another way.


yeah the MAV can be the most useful equipment in the entire game for the team. But no one uses it.
Why?
Because its useless equipment in the entire game for the user. It's like you need to sacrifice yourself.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Consistent stream of terrible underwhelming bonuses. The Soflam should do way more than it does points wise. I played a round of Oman and was getting TONS of kills with nothing but the javelin. I was 40 and 2, MVP of the team, but the dude that was doing the incredible soflam was about 1/2 up the list. He should've been in the top 25% if not second.
> Same with the attack chopper. Wake island I had a badass pilot, and I ended up getting an insane number of kills/assists/vehicledestruction in a matter of minutes. The pilot got jack, he made practically peanuts off of me. If not for him, I'd never have gotten all that.
> It's garbage in my opinion. The game practically begs for players to be lone wolves and not help each other.


Honestly... I'd rather that than the objectives having next to no points like in the beta, nobody tried to take the MCOMs in the beta simply because you got more points by killing people. I do have to agree though, I like a bit of flying(took on two jets and a chopper on wake last night... and won







) and you get very little points doing it(same can be said for using the MAV and SOFLAM), instead of messing with the weapon dynamics(which honestly, they're fine) perhaps mess with the points so people who are good at some things that benefit the team greatly get rewarded a little more.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Yes they are overclocked, 850mhz core at 1.038v, memory at stock 1900. This oc has worked fine since the game was released and after running evga oc scanner I had no artifacts after 15minutes.
> I will try and roll back drivers next, thanks again!


Well I fixed it but was a pain to diagnose.

ok what was happening was windows was installing a generic driver on one of my cards every time I rebooted after uninstalling my drivers >< so I was able to uninstall the generic driver on the one card in device manager, then just installed the 290.53 without rebooting, rebooted it was fine, then reinstalled drivers again right without even uninstalling them. Sounds weird but I just played for 1-1/2 hours no issues!!


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> USAS doesn't need a balance?
> I went over why USAS needs to balanced quite a few pages back. I'll just copy and paste what I said.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the shotguns need to be tweaked, mainly the USAS/DAO-12. Damage is fine up close, but the spread needs to be increased, on top of that the damage needs to be reduced more at range.
> Look at the other two shotguns for example that are very well balanced.
> M1014: Semi auto, but because this gun is semi auto they reduced the damage compared to the 870MCS and also decreased the range. At the same time they kept the ammunition to be the same.
> Pros: Semi Auto
> Cons: Reduced damage and range
> 870MCS: Pump Action, more damage than the M1014, and a range increase.
> Pros: Increased Damage and range
> Cons: Pump Action
> M1014 allows a player with less precise aim to still gain kills by firing it quickly.
> 870MCS allows a player with precise aim to take single shots to players and have a higher chance of killing them in that single shot
> USAS/DAO-12 completely break this balance (mainly the USAS)
> USAS-12: 5 shots just like the other two above, fully auto, range and damage as good as the M1014. Can spray all 5 shots in well under 3 seconds. Frag rounds increase everything I just said and makes it even better.
> DAO-12: Practically the same as the USAS-12, slight decrease of everything, but eight shots. (Like I said this one is not so bad and could be left as is)
> Sure the "better" player can use the USAS-12 as well, but the amount of "skill" involved in that gun due to the large spray resulting less aiming required, and high damage negates almost any "skill" required. Thus lowering the skill cap on the gun, and the game in general.
> Just because both sides can use a gun, does not make the game balance. Balance is not about being able to use a gun on both sides, that's completely the wrong mindset when you're balancing weapons.
> Adding recoil on the USAS, or even making hipfire "useless" could be a possible way of balancing the gun. Granted these would need to be tested but they could be possibilities.
Click to expand...

No, I don't think it needs a balance. I barely ever get killed by the thing. However, when I do see someone using it, you can see the frag rounds quite easily and they're pretty easy to avoid in my opinion.

Edit: I feel that if something is "overpowered" everyone would be using it, like the IRNV scope. I don't believe that's the case with the shotgun/frag round combination. Doesn't seem too popular to me.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Yes they are overclocked, 850mhz core at 1.038v, memory at stock 1900. This oc has worked fine since the game was released and after running evga oc scanner I had no artifacts after 15minutes.
> I will try and roll back drivers next, thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I fixed it but was a pain to diagnose.
> 
> ok what was happening was windows was installing a generic driver on one of my cards every time I rebooted after uninstalling my drivers >< so I was able to uninstall the generic driver on the one card in device manager, then just installed the 290.53 without rebooting, rebooted it was fine, then reinstalled drivers again right without even uninstalling them. Sounds weird but I just played for 1-1/2 hours no issues!!
Click to expand...

Ah, good that you got it fixed. I suspected by the way it sounded that it may have been a generic driver issue, hence I recommended the "Clean" installation option. I didn't suspect that you'd have an issue with only one of the two cards doing that though. I've never heard of that happening. I had expected that it was happening on both. But, it's still good to know that's what the solution was.

One of these days I want to get a second GTX 580 SC (matching my current one) and run in SLI OC mode just for the sheer awesomeness of it, but I've always been leery of SLI profiles not always playing nicely with games.

What is your experience with SLI effectiveness in games overall?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Just had one of my most ownage rounds in a LAV
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14097709/1/227458010/


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> USAS doesn't need a balance?
> I went over why USAS needs to balanced quite a few pages back. I'll just copy and paste what I said.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the shotguns need to be tweaked, mainly the USAS/DAO-12. Damage is fine up close, but the spread needs to be increased, on top of that the damage needs to be reduced more at range.
> Look at the other two shotguns for example that are very well balanced.
> M1014: Semi auto, but because this gun is semi auto they reduced the damage compared to the 870MCS and also decreased the range. At the same time they kept the ammunition to be the same.
> Pros: Semi Auto
> Cons: Reduced damage and range
> 870MCS: Pump Action, more damage than the M1014, and a range increase.
> Pros: Increased Damage and range
> Cons: Pump Action
> M1014 allows a player with less precise aim to still gain kills by firing it quickly.
> 870MCS allows a player with precise aim to take single shots to players and have a higher chance of killing them in that single shot
> USAS/DAO-12 completely break this balance (mainly the USAS)
> USAS-12: 5 shots just like the other two above, fully auto, range and damage as good as the M1014. Can spray all 5 shots in well under 3 seconds. Frag rounds increase everything I just said and makes it even better.
> DAO-12: Practically the same as the USAS-12, slight decrease of everything, but eight shots. (Like I said this one is not so bad and could be left as is)
> Sure the "better" player can use the USAS-12 as well, but the amount of "skill" involved in that gun due to the large spray resulting less aiming required, and high damage negates almost any "skill" required. Thus lowering the skill cap on the gun, and the game in general.
> Just because both sides can use a gun, does not make the game balance. Balance is not about being able to use a gun on both sides, that's completely the wrong mindset when you're balancing weapons.
> Adding recoil on the USAS, or even making hipfire "useless" could be a possible way of balancing the gun. Granted these would need to be tested but they could be possibilities.
Click to expand...

eh - I rarely ever see people even using those guns.... The USAS-12 has never given me a problem when fighting against one. I think I've only been killed by it maybe a total of 12 times. It's the damn heavy machine guns I've had a problem with since the game was in alpha. You can snipe with the M412 or w/e it's called. Snipe with it! It's garbage. A heavy machine gun shouldn't be so pinpoint accurate, even in burst shots. Hell, it's accurate even when full auto - most the time an assault rifle or PDW will lose to one up close somehow.

I dont think modifying weapons is even the slightest problem with BF3 as it stands. A lot of other things need them like the points system. And the vehicle spawns (regardless of how the server manager handles it)


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Who the frack cares about points? This is Battlefield. The goal is to hold the flags and win the round with teamwork, not worry about useless points. This points for everything nonsense is ruining the game.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

*Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???*


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> The injector makes my game look ridiculous. I dislike it thus far.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A SOFLAM, T-UGS or MAV is a consistent stream of bonuses, especially when placed in the right areas. In that sense, the equipment use bonuses are fine. Destroying enemy equipment is a one-time bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Consistent stream of terrible underwhelming bonuses. The Soflam should do way more than it does points wise. I played a round of Oman and was getting TONS of kills with nothing but the javelin. I was 40 and 2, MVP of the team, but the dude that was doing the incredible soflam was about 1/2 up the list. He should've been in the top 25% if not second.
> Same with the attack chopper. Wake island I had a badass pilot, and I ended up getting an insane number of kills/assists/vehicledestruction in a matter of minutes. The pilot got jack, he made practically peanuts off of me. If not for him, I'd never have gotten all that.
> It's garbage in my opinion. *The game practically begs for players to be lone wolves and not help each other*.
Click to expand...

pretty much this

give 50 points per surveilance sensor spot + spot bonus should be higher maybe 50 points per spot bonus

and beef up the soflam on a kill basis .. if its 1 kill in a vehicule its 10 ... 2 20 + 10 for double kill and so on ... it will be rewarding if a javelin guy blast down tons of heli's full of people or tanks full of people and so on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> No, I don't think it needs a balance. I barely ever get killed by the thing. However, when I do see someone using it, you can see the frag rounds quite easily and they're pretty easy to avoid in my opinion.
> Edit: I feel that if something is "overpowered" everyone would be using it, like the IRNV scope. I don't believe that's the case with the shotgun/frag round combination. Doesn't seem too popular to me.


play on a 64 player metro server and you'll see some massive usas abuse


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???*


Not really, if they were to ever make a 2142 successor (which is rumoured) then that would have all the snow you could ever dream of.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pretty much this
> give 50 points per surveilance sensor spot + spot bonus should be higher maybe 50 points per spot bonus
> and beef up the soflam on a kill basis .. if its 1 kill in a vehicule its 10 ... 2 20 + 10 for double kill and so on ... it will be rewarding if a javelin guy blast down tons of heli's full of people or tanks full of people and so on
> play on a 64 player metro server and you'll see some massive usas abuse


I have and I don't think it's bad. This is the only time I see more than one person using the thing, but it makes sense since it's CQC. There's plenty to complain about on METRO 64 man conquest though







Too many people spam LMG's on metro 64 man conquest, so it should probably be nerfed (sarcasm). I can see how it annoys people, but I still don't think it needs to be nerfed.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Ah, good that you got it fixed. I suspected by the way it sounded that it may have been a generic driver issue, hence I recommended the "Clean" installation option. I didn't suspect that you'd have an issue with only one of the two cards doing that though. I've never heard of that happening. I had expected that it was happening on both. But, it's still good to know that's what the solution was.
> 
> One of these days I want to get a second GTX 580 SC (matching my current one) and run in SLI OC mode just for the sheer awesomeness of it, but I've always been leery of SLI profiles not always playing nicely with games.
> 
> What is your experience with SLI effectiveness in games overall?


I have gone through SLI 8800GT, GTX260-216, GTX295, 470's and now 570's and have had very few problems at all. I would highly recommend it. I can't think of any game in particular that I had problems with though I pretty much only play FPS games.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Who the frack cares about points? This is Battlefield. The goal is to hold the flags and win the round with teamwork, not worry about useless points. This points for everything nonsense is ruining the game.


I agree with you. This is why I have a terrible Killeath score and yet still have a good Win:Loss score. I spend quite a bit of time repairing vehicles for squad members or delivering ammunition to squad members as well. I'm not such a good medic, but I'm finding that I like playing an engineer for vehicle repair and also the various RPG/Stinger type weapons. I like to capture flags too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hiding my own quote in a spoiler to save space!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, good that you got it fixed. I suspected by the way it sounded that it may have been a generic driver issue, hence I recommended the "Clean" installation option. I didn't suspect that you'd have an issue with only one of the two cards doing that though. I've never heard of that happening. I had expected that it was happening on both. But, it's still good to know that's what the solution was.
> 
> One of these days I want to get a second GTX 580 SC (matching my current one) and run in SLI OC mode just for the sheer awesomeness of it, but I've always been leery of SLI profiles not always playing nicely with games.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your experience with SLI effectiveness in games overall?
> 
> 
> 
> I have gone through SLI 8800GT, GTX260-216, GTX295, 470's and now 570's and have had very few problems at all. I would highly recommend it. I can't think of any game in particular that I had problems with though I pretty much only play FPS games.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks for that.

My last experience with SLI was on an old nvidia 7950 GX2 which was essentially two 7950 GTs in a hardware mounted SLI configuration on one single card that only used one slot. It still required a SLI profile to use it. I had spotty luck with the card and at the time I had a hard time with some of my games performing as well as I expected them to due to poor SLI profiles for them. When the 8800GTX came out, I stepped up to that (evga's step-up program is pretty slick) and that 8800GTX lasted me until BF3 when I decided to get the 580.

My past bad experience with SLI a number of years ago is what kept me from gambling on a pair of SLI 460s and convinced me to go the single card route. Add to that the heaps of horror stories I've heard about ATI Crossfire support and I've been hesitant.

It's good to know that SLI is becoming more solid. I'm actually thinking about getting a second 580.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> play on a 64 player metro server and you'll see some massive usas abuse


I don't ever play Metro 64 but i'm sure it works there. Not what I'm talking about though.

The USAS is amazing at sniping with frag rounds. Or even defending flags from outside the flag cap. People normally don't start using it until one person starts owning with it though. As most don't understand how good it is outside of Metro i'm guessing.

Rocking over 100% accuracy on the USAS and the new Auto Shotgun, they're both incredibly accurate and deadly even at medium-short range. (<130m) :/


----------



## thrplayer1

I have a question about multiplayer. You know when you become a soldier who your teammates are able to spawn off of. They have the green markers on their heads and on the navigation. I was wondering how those specific players get that cause I got that but I don't know how.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrplayer1*
> 
> I have a question about multiplayer. You know when you become a soldier who your teammates are able to spawn off of. They have the green markers on their heads and on the navigation. I was wondering how those specific players get that cause I got that but I don't know how.


If I'm understanding you correctly, the green markers appear when you're in a squad. Once you join a squad then players in that squad are able to spawn on you and vice versa.


----------



## JCG

To add to that, each squad has a squad leader and will have a star next to green/blue/red marker, showing their status.


----------



## thrplayer1

Do they automatically place you in a squad? I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrplayer1*
> 
> Do they automatically place you in a squad? I have no idea how it works.


Not sure myself really, sometimes you'll end up in a squad, other times you don't. I also find it tends to put 1 person in a squad that's automatically private. Then he cant change it back to public and no one else can join it which just wastes a squad some of the time. The squad system seems to be hit and miss, sometimes it works as intended and other times it has a mind of its own.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrplayer1*
> 
> Do they automatically place you in a squad? I have no idea how it works.


I'm pretty sure they used to just put you in a random squad. But since the November patch (I think), no, you have to manually join a squad yourself. On the PC anyway, don't know about consoles ..


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???*


Cause the sun was so bright and hot?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???*


snow map + some kind of mountain map with caves and such

those deffinatly need to be in the next dlc and of course a couple us cities


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrplayer1*
> 
> I have a question about multiplayer. You know when you become a soldier who your teammates are able to spawn off of. They have the green markers on their heads and on the navigation. I was wondering how those specific players get that cause I got that but I don't know how.


For hardcore you can only spawn on the squad leader.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrplayer1*
> 
> Do they automatically place you in a squad? I have no idea how it works.


As already stated, before the recent patch you were placed in a random squad automatically. Now, you have join a squad manually at the start of the game.

This is a bug, and will be fixed in the future. For now, just remember to join a squad when you join a game.


----------



## thrplayer1

Okay thanks


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Who the frack cares about points? This is Battlefield. The goal is to hold the flags and win the round with teamwork, not worry about useless points. This points for everything nonsense is ruining the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I agree with you. This is why I have a terrible Killeath score and yet still have a good Win:Loss score. I spend quite a bit of time repairing vehicles for squad members or delivering ammunition to squad members as well. I'm not such a good medic, but I'm finding that I like playing an engineer for vehicle repair and also the various RPG/Stinger type weapons. I like to capture flags too.


If someone is a good team player, who focuses on teamwork, they deserve the recognition for it. They deserve to be higher on the list than the people with high K/D and do nothing but camp/kill players. *That* is ruining the game. Not assist points, good lord. You've got it backwards.

Kinda funny how you're missing the point about points.
Points mean alot. It gives incentive for people to do stuff. That and it unlocks stuff. It means progression in the game. Battlefield has always been about the points from the start. Without points, there is no game and no teamwork.

Logic.
No points -> no initiative to help the team -> no teamwork.

Why should a recon unit _HELP the team_ by putting up a soflam or an MAV? That is *teamwork.*
But, the player who is being the Recon has no reason to help the team because there are no benefits for doing so. There are no points involved, no one really watches who's soflam or MAV is helping them so no recognition is involved either. Whether your team wins or not has no real impact. _Therefore, you are defeating the purpose of teamwork._

Why should a helicopter pilot fly with the gunner position in mind so that they go on strafing runs to wipe out infantry? They get almost no points at all for the other guy in the vehicle. Why should I care if the gunner can hit the people on the ground? Therefore, it begs for _no_ teamwork.

Why should I really help my squad out? Just being in my squad gets me their perks, so I don't need to really stick with them. I don't need to feed them ammo or health. I only get 10 more points out of it, and they seldom add up to a significant number. Therefore, it begs for _no_ teamwork.

This reminds me of the game I was playing last night. I was asking people to use javelins when I setup my soflam.
One idiot responded,"We don't need soflam. We need teamwork."
By inquiring the team to help take out armor, I was asking for exactly that. Teamwork. Help your fellow teammate out in the goal of helping the ~entire~ team.
It takes two to tango, and I didn't have a partner. Long story short, the armor RAPED our team in Karkand the minute the LAV got to the back bases and our team crumbled in minutes. _Yet, the LAV was laser designated from the first 5 seconds of the level._
It also doesn't help that people don't understand that javelins do more damage with the soflam lock, but that's another story. They later tried to argue that RPGs are "so much better".

It's funny when you see people talking smack to each other about how high their score is, yet a lot of the better players who really helped are lower on the list. They don't get enough recognition. Nothing is more ridiculous than when you read,"Don't talk, your score is too low."
Maybe the score wouldn't be so low if TEAMWORK actually was recognized in Battlefield anymore. Instead you have buildings full of recon units just shooting nonstop. The only time equipment gets used is to glitch their way up ontop of the buildings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I agree with you. This is why I have a terrible Killeath score and yet still have a good Win:Loss score. I spend quite a bit of time repairing vehicles for squad members or delivering ammunition to squad members as well. I'm not such a good medic, but I'm finding that I like playing an engineer for vehicle repair and also the various RPG/Stinger type weapons. I like to capture flags too.


I never said anything about K/D first of all. I agree, K/D means nothing. Please don't start making things up about what is being discussed.
Points mean everything when it comes to teamwork. Read - not K/D points. We were talking about assist points to begin with.
Quote:


> Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???


Not really. That was Bad Company 2.
BF3 already feels way too much like that game, in a very bad way.


----------



## falcon26

Getting my GTX 560 TI 2GB cards weds for SLI. Can't wait to see how this does at 1920x1200....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I think you need to get over the idea of getting useless points for every little thing. The goal is to help your team win, not try to pad your personal stats. BF2 had it down pretty good. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I think you need to get over the idea of getting useless points for every little thing. The goal is to help your team win, not try to pad your personal stats. BF2 had it down pretty good. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


The reason for rewarding people equally for what they do is that it helps the team because people are interested in gaining points for unlocks, awards and ranks. Using the MAV isn't the most fun thing to do, nor is laser designating, so you need to find a way to get people interested in doing those jobs, as well as fighting the enemy team. BF2 used to reward you for everything teamwork related, so why shouldn't BF3? When you consider that BF3 has a lot more unlocks than BF2, which require points to acquire, there is no point in playing in a way that gets you less points than normal. That's the reason the points need to be increased for the SOFLAM, MAV and driver/pilot of a vehicle.

Lets also consider the fact that people who then move over to use the MAV/SOFLAM because they can get an equal amount of points towards unlocks will help the team to win more often. Its a no brainer.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Cause the sun was so bright and hot?


That and the tac lights.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I think you need to get over the idea of getting useless points for every little thing. The goal is to help your team win, not try to pad your personal stats. BF2 had it down pretty good. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


"pad your personal stats"
Do you even know what that means?

I think you need to get over the idea of thinking I'm talking about stats.
I'm not. It has nothing to do with stats. Nothing. Not once have I mentioned that word. There is nothing "personal stats" about getting assist points from helping your team win. You need to learn to read and understand what is being said.

Read what I'm saying, you're clearly missing the entire point of what I'm saying. That's _twice_ I've had to say that.
Quote:


> The reason for rewarding people equally for what they do is that it helps the team because people are interested in gaining points for unlocks, awards and ranks. Using the MAV isn't the most fun thing to do, nor is laser designating, so you need to find a way to get people interested in doing those jobs, as well as fighting the enemy team. BF2 used to reward you for everything teamwork related, so why shouldn't BF3? When you consider that BF3 has a lot more unlocks than BF2, which require points to acquire, there is no point in playing in a way that gets you less points than normal. That's the reason the points need to be increased for the SOFLAM, MAV and driver/pilot of a vehicle.
> 
> Lets also consider the fact that people who then move over to use the MAV/SOFLAM because they can get an equal amount of points towards unlocks will help the team to win more often. Its a no brainer.


Exactly. Sitting in the soflam camera and targetting things is not the most ideal thing I want to be doing. Or anyone else. There needs to be incentive. Points which lead to progression in the game are incentive. There isn't enough of that in BF3. It's too much like BC2.

@PoopaScoopa:
You mention BF2 did it right, so if it ain't broke don't fix it.
BF2 gave plenty of bonuses for people who did help the team win. Whether it be SPECIFIC unlocks the player got to chose, or really good ribbons/medals that were fun to achieve.
BF3 does the opposite. You have a generic unlock track thats predetermined, and there aren't enough bonuses for the people who try to help the team out. Therefore, no one wants to help the team win - its all about me me me.
No one wants to do teamwork if there isn't a reason to. Read what is being said before repeating yourself and making up things.

You seem to think BF is all about capping flags and killing people. Somehow what's your terrible generic explanation for the game. Maybe that's why there isn't enough TEAMWORK going on for teams to actually win instead of bruteforcing their way through flags 1/2 the time.


----------



## slice259

I really liked Cold War on BC2, really nice for rush. I would love to see Dice release a DLC of Harvest day and the other awesome BC2 Maps.


----------



## dmasteR

If you're flying your MAV around the whole time, you're already doing it wrong.

SOFLAM on the other hand actually requires you to sit in it. Which I completely agree on that the points need to be increased.


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're flying your MAV around the whole time, you're already doing it wrong.
> SOFLAM on the other hand actually requires you to sit in it. Which I completely agree on that the points need to be increased.


That is the worst...









They are starting to kick on a lot of servers.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're flying your MAV around the whole time, you're already doing it wrong.
> SOFLAM on the other hand actually requires you to sit in it. Which I completely agree on that the points need to be increased.


No one said that MAV should be flying around the whole game.
But its rarely every used for its actual purpose. The only time I ever see it get used is to glitch or attempting to kill people.

It's a great piece of a equipment that can really help the team out. But there is just no real incentive for people to actually spot targets with it. Spamming Q with a soflam or sniper scope is enough to satisfy recon who think they're helping.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> That is the worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are starting to kick on a lot of servers.


You're playing on the wrong servers then. Any server that actually cares about the game at the high competitive level won't care as it's used constantly during the AlienWare Tournament that's going on right now.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Anyone find the knifing animations to be weird?
Aside from the terrible detection, the knifing kill methods just seem weird no? Maybe it's just me?

/guy laying on the floor
*reach out infront of his face, stand next to him, lift out from under his face to cut his neck.

Why not just do the classic grab-n-slit-throat-from-behind?
At least they're fast though. I've seen people complain about them being too slow and getting them killed, but I honestly don't have a problem with it. Just the detection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> That is the worst...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are starting to kick on a lot of servers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're playing on the wrong servers then. Any server that actually cares about the game at the high competitive level won't care as it's used constantly during the AlienWare Tournament that's going on right now.


wait kick for the soflam?
lol that's pretty sad...


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> wait kick for the soflam?
> lol that's pretty sad...


No on some 64 player metro servers for MAV killing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> wait kick for the soflam?
> lol that's pretty sad...


No, I thought he was talking about the MAV. I could be wrong though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> No on some 64 player metro servers for MAV killing.


Not what I was talking about at all. Why would not flying it mean I was killing people with it. You would need to fly it to get kills with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> Anyone find the knifing animations to be weird?
> Aside from the terrible detection, the knifing kill methods just seem weird no? Maybe it's just me?
> /guy laying on the floor
> *reach out infront of his face, stand next to him, lift out from under his face to cut his neck.
> Why not just do the classic grab-n-slit-throat-from-behind?
> At least they're fast though. I've seen people complain about them being too slow and getting them killed, but I honestly don't have a problem with it. Just the detection.


I think the whole animation is silly to be honest. Also there's times where I "lunge" and get my knife kill like it's CoD...


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> No on some 64 player metro servers for MAV killing.


lol just sounds like some people are raging.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> lol just sounds like some people are raging.


This exactly, if you're dying by a MAV in general you might wanna reevaluate how aware you are of your surroundings. The MAV makes a ridiculously loud annoying buzz noise.

Omega, I completely agree with the SOFLAM assist points, but the MAV not so much. I've got a buddy who plays recon on 32/64 man servers and is constantly racking up +10points over and over. There's times where it doesn't leave his screen because its such a constant flow. At the same time he can still rack up kills with his sniper rifle.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This exactly, if you're dying by a MAV in general you might wanna reevaluate how aware you are of your surrounds. The MAV makes a ridiculously loud annoying buzz noise.
> Omega, I completely agree with the SOFLAM assist points, but the MAV not so much. I've got a buddy who plays recon on 32/64 man servers and is constantly racking up +10points over and over. There's times where it doesn't leave his screen because its such a constant flow. At the same time he can still rack up kills with his sniper rifle.


really? How does that end up happening? He leaves it in a spot and its still considered active where it spots automatically?
That is a bit much.

And yeah, I've seen people killed by the MAV and all I can do is laugh. I don't think I can be mad if I were to get killed by one, I'd be hysterical.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> really? How does that end up happening? He leaves it in a spot and its still considered active where it spots automatically?
> That is a bit much.
> And yeah, I've seen people killed by the MAV and all I can do is laugh. I don't think I can be mad if I were to get killed by one, I'd be hysterical.


Yep, leave the MAV is a remote spot nice and high and where tons of people will be (choke points). Then watch those points pile on while you keep on picking the enemy at the same choke point.

Most people don't use the MAV this way, making it boring. Which is why I said you're doing it wrong if you're sitting in the MAV and flying it around.


----------



## snoball

I love using MAV, a few of my clan mates like to mortar so I get the points! Plus killing other MAVs is SO FUN!


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I love using MAV, a few of my clan mates like to mortar so I get the points! Plus killing other MAVs is SO FUN!


Smart way to play.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I love using MAV, a few of my clan mates like to mortar so I get the points! Plus killing other MAVs is SO FUN!


fun? what is... fun


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> fun? what is... fun


try to kill other MAV by using MAV before your MAV get killed by other MAV?

Anyway, i don't play with MAV much, just got to learn how it actually works, Which i don't get it by some posts above, So you meant you put your MAV somewhere high and nice, unattended while you snipe? how that works?

and if DICE ever rolled out some winter maps, i will believe that it will comes with some additional snow camo as a bonus. (DLC perhaps?







)


----------



## Mr.Pie

bbasically you can say that the MAV is a mobile TUGS that you can fly around.......I do that all the time whenever I actually want to play recon lol


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> bbasically you can say that the MAV is a mobile TUGS that you can fly around.......I do that all the time whenever I actually want to play recon lol


Oohh!







never knew it could do that. usually i fly around destroying spawn beacon/claymores and "stuffs".

rep'd for sharing the info!


----------



## [email protected]

I can't seem to kill anyone with a MAV? They patched that or do you need to make it fly and hit them? Not land on them?


----------



## Adam^

Planting the claymore facing the Mcom gets you so many kills, enemies are there planting thinking yes i've got the plant BOOOM think again! Same goes if you've just planted and are stopping the defuse!


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I can't seem to kill anyone with a MAV? They patched that or do you need to make it fly and hit them? Not land on them?


As i know,yYou have to fly through them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Planting the claymore facing the Mcom gets you so many kills, enemies are there planting thinking yes i've got the plant BOOOM think again! Same goes if you've just planted and are stopping the defuse!


some claymores + m320 smoke works best sometimes.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> try to kill other MAV by using MAV before your MAV get killed by other MAV?
> Anyway, i don't play with MAV much, just got to learn how it actually works, Which i don't get it by some posts above, So you meant you put your MAV somewhere high and nice, unattended while you snipe? how that works?
> and if DICE ever rolled out some winter maps, i will believe that it will comes with some additional snow camo as a bonus. (DLC perhaps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


As Mr Pie said its basically a mobile TUGS. Much larger range though. Only way I'll use the MAV, otherwise it's absolutely boring.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Oohh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never knew it could do that. usually i fly around destroying spawn beacon/claymores and "stuffs".
> rep'd for sharing the info!


ennemy at mines too?

never knew it could do that too

nice a la borrat!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I can't seem to kill anyone with a MAV? They patched that or do you need to make it fly and hit them? Not land on them?


you need to fly over their face straight up .. and no its not been patched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Planting the claymore facing the Mcom gets you so many kills, enemies are there planting thinking yes i've got the plant BOOOM think again! Same goes if you've just planted and are stopping the defuse!


claymores or c4 works like a charm in that role

@dmaster: never tought of using the mav to destroy ennemy equipment?

at mine,spawn beacons if they arent placed in weird locations to fly the mav at and general stuff


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ennemy at mines too?
> never knew it could do that too
> nice a la borrat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to fly over their face straight up .. and no its not been patched
> claymores or c4 works like a charm in that role
> @dmaster: never tought of using the mav to destroy ennemy equipment?
> at mine,spawn beacons if they arent placed in weird locations to fly the mav at and general stuff


uses of MAV:
-Spotting "Q"
-Mobile TUG-S
-Able to lockon and destroy enemy equipment (EOD, Spawn Beacon, MAV, TUG-S)
-Can detonate claymores; but will not detonate C4 or AT mines


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> uses of MAV:
> -Spotting "Q"
> -Mobile TUG-S
> -Able to lockon and destroy enemy equipment (EOD, Spawn Beacon, MAV, TUG-S)
> -Can detonate claymores; but will not detonate C4 or AT mines


i allready know how the mav works .. but i didnt knew for sure if you could disable at mine or c4


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i allready know how the mav works .. but i didnt knew for sure if you could disable at mine or c4


just clarification for anyone else that didn't read our posts before









heres a really useful video for anyone that uses the MAV

posted before; but here it is again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5VX-L3JI9M


----------



## Herophobic

2 games now, 10 minutes in them I get kicekd "game disconnected: you were kicked from the game"
what the hell?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The reason for rewarding people equally for what they do is that it helps the team because people are interested in gaining points for unlocks, awards and ranks. Using the MAV isn't the most fun thing to do, nor is laser designating, so you need to find a way to get people interested in doing those jobs, as well as fighting the enemy team. BF2 used to reward you for everything teamwork related, so why shouldn't BF3? When you consider that BF3 has a lot more unlocks than BF2, which require points to acquire, there is no point in playing in a way that gets you less points than normal. That's the reason the points need to be increased for the SOFLAM, MAV and driver/pilot of a vehicle.
> Lets also consider the fact that people who then move over to use the MAV/SOFLAM because they can get an equal amount of points towards unlocks will help the team to win more often. Its a no brainer.


The MAV is only good for exploiting by running over people. The spotting aspect is pointless because who plays on noob-core servers anyways? That mode shouldn't even be in the game...

The MAV/Soflam should be moved over to the engineer class. The recon class doesn't even need to exist, as even DICE relented in putting it in. It's just more of an excuse to be a bush wookiee and be useless to your team. BF3 has unlocks for everything because they're trying to be like CoD. If they had kept it like BF2, people would stop focusing on personal points/unlocks and instead try to work as a team more often.


----------



## PARTON

I dislike the unlock system. It feels like work, I have fun playing engi, but it's the only class I've fully unlocked. I'll suffer with the stupid recon class just because I feel like I should unlock it. I'll get my but handed to me and be of no use to the team. Same thing with assault and support when there's vehicles everywhere but to a lesser extent.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> I dislike the unlock system. It feels like work, I have fun playing engi, but it's the only class I've fully unlocked. I'll suffer with the stupid recon class just because I feel like I should unlock it. I'll get my but handed to me and be of no use to the team. Same thing with assault and support when there's vehicles everywhere but to a lesser extent.


That's how I felt about recon, also at some point you'll have to get the sniper rifle medal, recon service medal, spotting medal and laser designator medal


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That's how I felt about recon, also at some point you'll have to get the sniper rifle medal, recon service medal, spotting medal and laser designator medal


It'll never happen. I'll have moved to bc3 or bf4 before then I think...

I only got about 1/2 or 2/3's of the medals on bc2.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The MAV is only good for exploiting by running over people. The spotting aspect is pointless because who plays on noob-core servers anyways? That mode shouldn't even be in the game...
> The MAV/Soflam should be moved over to the engineer class. The recon class doesn't even need to exist, as even DICE relented in putting it in. It's just more of an excuse to be a bush wookiee and be useless to your team. BF3 has unlocks for everything because they're trying to be like CoD. If they had kept it like BF2, people would stop focusing on personal points/unlocks and instead try to work as a team more often.


The MAV running people over is the most inconsistent way of killing people in the game. Spotting people on the other hand is useful, especially if the other team is all in a building defending an objective.

Recon is a good class, but they should have catered towards people who run around as recon rather than those who like to stay as far away as possible. It worked great at close range in BF2 and BC2 but doesn't in BF3. Demize has mentioned that recon should be getting some changes to make it a better class at close range in the near future, so once those are implemented recon will have more of a use, although I'd really like to see C4 moved back over to the recon class. As for moving the MAV and SOFLAM to engineer, there would be too many unlocks for that kit then, possibly it would work better on support if they moved the C4 from support to recon.

Having basically no unlocks didn't make a difference to the teamwork in BF2. I found tons of servers where one team couldn't be bothered to cap flags at any point, much like I seem to find in BF3. If people want to work as a team they will, and if they don't want to they wont. Having the points as a reward is just a nice bonus to those that can be bothered to do something. Just because you don't find unlocks interesting doesn't mean everyone else doesn't like them.

As for the hardcore/softcore argument, its a pointless one. Some people prefer the way hardcore plays, some don't. Having it there as a option is a good idea because then it allows people to play the mode they prefer.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yeah, I know, some people enjoy the 3d spotting wallhax because they can't figure out how to use teamwork to communicate the location of the enemy... Dumbing down the game to cater to that crowd isn't beneficial to Battlefield. I just have to accept that the Battlefield series is dead and it's Bad Company from now on...


----------



## jmmm7519

People complain about IRNV being hack, yet I cant understand how normal mode doesnt find 3d spotting to be a hack lol.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> If someone is a good team player, who focuses on teamwork, they deserve the recognition for it. They deserve to be higher on the list than the people with high K/D and do nothing but camp/kill players. *That* is ruining the game. Not assist points, good lord. You've got it backwards.
> Kinda funny how you're missing the point about points.
> Points mean alot. It gives incentive for people to do stuff. That and it unlocks stuff. It means progression in the game. Battlefield has always been about the points from the start. Without points, there is no game and no teamwork.
> Logic.
> No points -> no initiative to help the team -> no teamwork.
> 
> Why should a recon unit _HELP the team_ by putting up a soflam or an MAV? That is *teamwork.*
> But, the player who is being the Recon has no reason to help the team because there are no benefits for doing so. There are no points involved, no one really watches who's soflam or MAV is helping them so no recognition is involved either. Whether your team wins or not has no real impact. _Therefore, you are defeating the purpose of teamwork._
> Why should a helicopter pilot fly with the gunner position in mind so that they go on strafing runs to wipe out infantry? They get almost no points at all for the other guy in the vehicle. Why should I care if the gunner can hit the people on the ground? Therefore, it begs for _no_ teamwork.
> Why should I really help my squad out? Just being in my squad gets me their perks, so I don't need to really stick with them. I don't need to feed them ammo or health. I only get 10 more points out of it, and they seldom add up to a significant number. Therefore, it begs for _no_ teamwork.
> This reminds me of the game I was playing last night. I was asking people to use javelins when I setup my soflam.
> One idiot responded,"We don't need soflam. We need teamwork."
> By inquiring the team to help take out armor, I was asking for exactly that. Teamwork. Help your fellow teammate out in the goal of helping the ~entire~ team.
> It takes two to tango, and I didn't have a partner. Long story short, the armor RAPED our team in Karkand the minute the LAV got to the back bases and our team crumbled in minutes. _Yet, the LAV was laser designated from the first 5 seconds of the level._
> It also doesn't help that people don't understand that javelins do more damage with the soflam lock, but that's another story. They later tried to argue that RPGs are "so much better".
> It's funny when you see people talking smack to each other about how high their score is, yet a lot of the better players who really helped are lower on the list. They don't get enough recognition. Nothing is more ridiculous than when you read,"Don't talk, your score is too low."
> Maybe the score wouldn't be so low if TEAMWORK actually was recognized in Battlefield anymore. Instead you have buildings full of recon units just shooting nonstop. The only time equipment gets used is to glitch their way up ontop of the buildings.
> I never said anything about K/D first of all. I agree, K/D means nothing. Please don't start making things up about what is being discussed.
> Points mean everything when it comes to teamwork. Read - not K/D points. We were talking about assist points to begin with.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else kinda bummed there's no snow maps???
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. That was Bad Company 2.
> BF3 already feels way too much like that game, in a very bad way.
Click to expand...

I totally agree with everything you mentioned









I personally love flying the transport helicopter. I honestly enjoy strafe runs, and make sure I turn the helicopter so both gunners get equal opportunity to kill people. However, the points are abysmal. I will be in the transport for most of the game, and be on the bottom of the scoreboard. This won't stop me from piloting the transport heli, but I do think you should obtain 50 points per kill.

It's obviously not all about scores, but the person who played a "support role" very effectively, whether it be designating with the mav or flying the transport heli, should be awarded and recognized correctly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, I know, some people enjoy the 3d spotting wallhax because they can't figure out how to use teamwork to communicate the location of the enemy... Dumbing down the game to cater to that crowd isn't beneficial to Battlefield. I just have to accept that the Battlefield series is dead and it's Bad Company from now on...


Turn off 3D spotting, problem solved. Hardcore has and will always be easier, it's why it's never played competitively. A single player shouldn't be able to wipe out a whole 8 man team with a single clip. We've played the top "hardcore" teams that are playing competively in TWL. None of which stand a chance in hardcore against the top "noob-core" as you call it teams.

Also I've yet to see a bush wookie sniper do any good. The only ones who sit back and camp are normally the "noobs" who haven't learned how to use the recon class.

Completely agree with the unlocks though.


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Turn off 3D spotting, problem solved. Hardcore has and will always be easier, it's why it's never played competitively. A single player shouldn't be able to wipe out a whole 8 man team with a single clip. We've played the top "hardcore" teams that are playing competively in TWL. None of which stand a chance in hardcore against the top "noob-core" as you call it teams.
> Also I've yet to see a bush wookie sniper do any good. The only ones who sit back and camp are normally the "noobs" who haven't learned how to use the recon class.
> Completely agree with the unlocks though.


Normal or hardcore isnt more easy than the other lmao your claim makes you sound like a noob. Normal is supported currently by TWL more because simply more people play normal mode than hardcore mode. I can do well on normal just as easy as I do well on hardcore and the same for a person who's good at normal mode can dominate hardcore mode.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> Normal or hardcore isnt more easy than the other lmao your claim makes you sound like a noob. Normal is supported currently by TWL more because simply more people play normal mode than hardcore mode. I can do well on normal just as easy as I do well on hardcore and the same for a person who's good at normal mode can dominate hardcore mode.


The skill gap is clearly closed at a much lower ceiling in hardcore. Watch the rivaL vs Team HOT video for instance when they played hardcore, the skill gap was practically gone, and the match was rather boring to watch due to the slower play.

EDIT: Whoops read the wrong date on the patch -_-


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The skill gap is clearly closed at a much lower ceiling in hardcore. Watch the rivaL vs Team HOT video for instance when they played hardcore, the skill gap was practically gone, and the match was rather boring to watch due to the slower play.
> EDIT: Whoops read the wrong date on the patch -_-


Yeah I can see how putting a bit of tactics behind something (which forces a bit slower play) would be boring.... I mean come on I want an arcade style game where I can dump a whole clip in somebody and run around like a lunatic not having to worry about getting shot cause my aimbot will take care of them even after they dumped 10 rnds in me...

Fact is hardcore is more realistic, requires faster reactions and makes you think before jumping into a hallway full of enemies with an rpg you can shoot from feet way and not worry about the impact on yourselves or any teammates around you.

Where is the skill in softcore???


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Yeah I can see how putting a bit of tactics behind something (which forces a bit slower play) would be boring.... I mean come on I want an arcade style game where I can dump a whole clip in somebody and run around like a lunatic not having to worry about getting shot cause my aimbot will take care of them even after they dumped 10 rnds in me...
> Fact is hardcore is more realistic, requires faster reactions and makes you think before jumping into a hallway full of enemies with an rpg you can shoot from feet way and not worry about the impact on yourselves or any teammates around you.
> Where is the skill in softcore???


Made my Day !









Thanks for sharing


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Yeah I can see how putting a bit of tactics behind something (which forces a bit slower play) would be boring.... I mean come on I want an arcade style game where I can *dump a whole clip in somebody and run around like a lunatic not having to worry about getting shot cause my aimbot will take care of them even after they dumped 10 rnds in me...*
> Fact is hardcore is more realistic, requires faster reactions and makes you think before jumping into a hallway full of enemies with an rpg you can shoot from feet way and not worry about the impact on yourselves or any teammates around you.
> Where is the skill in softcore???


If you're dumping a whole clip into anybody and they're not dying you might wanna try aiming at the player before you shoot. Aimbot comment has nothing to do with this conversation, so i'm unsure why you even brought that up.
Quote:


> *Fact is hardcore is more realistic, requires faster reactions and makes you think before jumping into a hallway full of enemies with an rpg you can shoot from feet way and not worry about the impact on yourselves or any teammates around you.*


Hardcore is more realstic? Sure i'll agree with that, since there is no HUD, and players die quickly.

Faster reaction? Definitely not, they both require the same amount of quick reaction, if not quicker in "softcore" as people are actually moving constantly. Take Quake for example as to why you need quick reaction in faster gameplay. A player slow peeking any corner is going to get dominated vs a player who jumps around the corner pre-aiming you while you have to adjust.

Here's what you don't understand though, this game is a arcade shooter regardless if you're playing "hardcore" or "softcore" because of the game mechanics. This game was clearly not designed around realism, if you want realism play ArmA 3 when it comes out or the currently available ArmA 2.

A lot of these top games were designed around arcade shooting, not realism. The majority of gamers don't play a Video game because of its realism aspects, they play it for the competitive aspects and the fun factor.

BF1942, BF2, 2142, CoD1, CoD2, CoD4, CS 1.6, CS:Source, Quake All were built around being a arcade shooter. Throwing in hardcore/realism aspects breaks the balance in the game only to please another crowd of players. It's nothing more than to please another crowd of players because their are no mod tools to build these realism mods that were in previous games.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're dumping a whole *clip* *magazine* into anybody and they're not dying you might wanna try aiming at the player before you shoot. Aimbot comment has nothing to do with this conversation, so i'm unsure why you even brought that up.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fact is hardcore is more realistic, requires faster reactions and makes you think before jumping into a hallway full of enemies with an rpg you can shoot from feet way and not worry about the impact on yourselves or any teammates around you.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcore is more realstic? Sure i'll agree with that, since there is no HUD, and players die quickly.
> Faster reaction? Definitely not, they both require the same amount of quick reaction, if not quicker in "softcore" as people are actually moving constantly. Take Quake for example as to why you need quick reaction in faster gameplay. A player slow peeking any corner is going to get dominated vs a player who jumps around the corner pre-aiming you while you have to adjust.
> Here's what you don't understand though, this game is a arcade shooter regardless if you're playing "hardcore" or "softcore" because of the game mechanics. This game was clearly not designed around realism, if you want realism play ArmA 3 when it comes out or the currently available ArmA 2.
> A lot of these top games were designed around arcade shooting, not realism. The majority of gamers don't play a Video game because of its realism aspects, they play it for the competitive aspects and the fun factor.
> BF1942, BF2, 2142, CoD1, CoD2, CoD4, CS 1.6, CS:Source, Quake All were built around being a arcade shooter. Throwing in hardcore/realism aspects breaks the balance in the game only to please another crowd of players. It's nothing more than to please another crowd of players because their are no mod tools to build these realism mods that were in previous games.
Click to expand...

Fixed...hehe









Except it takes 8 shots center mass to drop a guy in "normal" mode when 4 sounds good to me in "hardcore".


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Fixed...hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except it takes 8 shots center mass to drop a guy in "normal" mode when 4 sounds good to me in "hardcore".


Lol, I knew someone was going to critique that. It actually doesn't take 8 shots to kill anyone in this game, it takes 6 at most with a carbine/rifle in "softcore/normal". I can't remember what it is for "hardcore" though as I thought they changed the damage modifier. Or does it only use reduced health? Been awhile since I've played hardcore so I can't even remember.









Either way you should be aiming at the head at all times making it require 2 bullets









EDIT: There is a reason why it takes two bullets to headshot when a player is at 100% health, and it's a good reason it's been changed in games like this with the way they have the recoil patterns set currently.


----------



## Adam^

I loved Hardcore in BC2 I never play it in BF3 as the weapon damage in normal is spot on, and its not full of sniper wanabes getting their one hit kill fetish going. Playing normal mode with friendly fire is perfect as it stops all of the rocket spam and makes people aim more than just shooting but still allows for the faster pace game play.


----------



## ntherblast

Quick question what is the max amount of service stars for a class?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quick question what is the max amount of service stars for a class?


There is none, it keeps on going allowing you to get those 10K bonuses to continue on your leveling quicker.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lol, I knew someone was going to critique that. It actually doesn't take 8 shots to kill anyone in this game, it takes 6 at most with a carbine/rifle in "softcore/normal". I can't remember what it is for "hardcore" though as I thought they changed the damage modifier. Or does it only use reduced health? Been awhile since I've played hardcore so I can't even remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way you should be aiming at the head at all times making it require 2 bullets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: There is a reason why it takes two bullets to headshot when a player is at 100% health, and it's a good reason it's been changed in games like this with the way they have the recoil patterns set currently.


I think the game is using reduced health. I remeber that when I was on a Hardcore server, my hud was showing one time and it showed 60% hp.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> I think the game is using reduced health. I remeber that when I was on a Hardcore server, my hud was showing one time and it showed 60% hp.


If it's reduced HP at 60% it should take only 4 bullets maximum, but normally only 3. A head shot can actually be two shots as well in hardcore if its 60% HP then.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL best support in the round yet i was trolling around tanks with the c4

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14438885/1/338586921/

LOl and i got kicked 2mins later for no reason


----------



## sivarthcaz

Definitely a hardcore mode fan, even though I enjoy both game modes. That's what I've basically been playing since the start. Normal mode is super easy for me after playing mostly hardcore. Can take a lot more damage in normal. Mainly, the 3d spotting is a big turn-off for me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Also I've yet to see a bush wookie sniper do any good. The only ones who sit back and camp are normally the "noobs" who haven't learned how to use the recon class.


Oh gee, you haven't come across many useless snipers in your time playing? I wish I had your luck. 99% of the ones on my team are usually sniping from the uncap or trying to scale a building with the mav the entire round.









I must say, it's always fun to shoot a soldier in the foot with a tank shell and watch him run away unscathed in noob-core.


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Take Quake for example as to why you need quick reaction in faster gameplay
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know why you would compare BF3 to quake, halo or any scfi shooter. BF3 is still based off some sort of realism, if we didnt want realism we would be playing quake, halo or some sort of scfi shooter. You try justify your reason for playing normal as if normal mode has more skill which sadly has nothing to do with the case. If anything with 3dspotting its easier to aim with triangle pointing on some one head, health regen its easier to camp and recover health likes it nothing. With armor regen and 3d cam you can see all around your vehicles. the list goes on why I perfer Hardcore over normal. I am just tired of hearing some noob trying justify normal mode over hardcore by saying hardcore is easier. Theres more casual people playing normal mode because number one its the default mode, number two its a lot more forgiving than hardcore.
Click to expand...


----------



## nwkegan

Can someone help me fix this issue I've been having? I posted here earlier and was told it was likely my Core i3 processor, but I've upgraded to a 2500k and still get the stuttering. At consistent intervals between 1 and 2 seconds, as measured by the render.perfoverlayvisible console command's graph, I get a CPU spike and an accompanying stutter. It's MADDENING. I've reinstalled Windows 7 & BF3, reinstalled video drivers, run S.M.A.R.T. checks on my HDD, tried different RAM, and nothing has helped.

How can I check for a driver conflict or something? No obvious alerts in the device manager. Am I just screwed until it's patched?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> I dont know why you would compare BF3 to quake, halo or any scfi shooter. BF3 is still based off some sort of realism, if we didnt want realism we would be playing quake, halo or some sort of scfi shooter. You try justify your reason for playing normal as if normal mode has more skill which sadly has nothing to do with the case. If anything with 3dspotting its easier to aim with triangle pointing on some one head, health regen its easier to camp and recover health likes it nothing. With armor regen and 3d cam you can see all around your vehicles. the list goes on why I perfer Hardcore over normal. I am just tired of hearing some noob trying justify normal mode over hardcore by saying hardcore is easier. Theres more casual people playing normal mode because number one its the default mode, number two its a lot more forgiving than hardcore.


I compared to Quake to BF3 only in terms of fast reaction. Which I believe is justified as I'm not comparing gameplay, you completely skipped over the reason why I compared to quake and instantly talked about gameplay.
Quote:


> If anything with 3dspotting its easier to aim with triangle pointing on some one head


I've already stated its turned off in competitive play.
Quote:


> If anything with 3dspotting its easier to aim with triangle pointing on some one head, health regen its easier to camp and recover health likes it nothing.


Health regen is practically removed in competitive play, the pace that you regen is close to 1% every minute. That's why you have a Assualt who throws med packs.

Even if health regen was not reduced to the current setting, if you're unable to kill him, it's already saying something about your aim.
Quote:


> Theres more casual people playing normal mode because number one its the default mode, number two its a lot more forgiving than hardcore.


Never once did I disagree with this, but regardless of it being the default mode it has less players for a reason. On top of the fact that there's a reason as to why its not the default mode
Quote:


> BF3 is still based off some sort of realism


Same can be said about CoD, regardless of how much is actually based off realism. The game is far from realism and the mechanics of the game is proof of that.

Far from a noob, played multiple games professionally but that's completely besides the point. Instead of calling me a noob break down what I've said. I compared Quake due to the fact pace gameplay requiring quick reactions. I however did not compare the two due to its gameplay elements. I'm actually still mind boggled as to why you even thought I was comparing gameplay between the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Oh gee, you haven't come across many useless snipers in your time playing? I wish I had your luck. 99% of the ones on my team are usually sniping from the uncap or trying to scale a building with the mav the entire round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say, it's always fun to shoot a soldier in the foot with a tank shell and watch him run away unscathed in noob-core.


I never said I haven't came across useless snipers, I said bushwookie snipers were useless and nothing to worry about as they aren't doing anything anyways.

Most snipers who aren't pushing up are normally useless. TUGS/Spawn Beacon need to be used up close to be effective.


----------



## james8

well the spawn recon isn't really effective because you spawn from the frikin sky which alerts the entire enemy team of your location and then you get instantly fired at as soon as you hit the ground and killed. not to mention you could actually land very far away from the objective so the spawn recon is really useless for outdoor battles.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> well the spawn recon isn't really effective because you spawn from the frikin sky which alerts the entire enemy team of your location and then you get instantly fired at as soon as you hit the ground and killed. not to mention you could actually land very far away from the objective so the spawn recon is really useless for outdoor battles.


Are you talking about the beacon try placing it inside of a building. If you do this then your allies will spawn on the ground


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> well the spawn recon isn't really effective because you spawn from the frikin sky which alerts the entire enemy team of your location and then you get instantly fired at as soon as you hit the ground and killed. not to mention you could actually land very far away from the objective so the spawn recon is really useless for outdoor battles.


That's why you always place it inside a building. Placing it in a building will make it so your squad doesn't spawn in the air


----------



## Fr0sty

jihad jeeps are fun


----------



## Rabbs

LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKINS Lmao. Y'all need to see the 32-64 man base jumps vids.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEROY JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKINS Lmao. Y'all need to see the 32-64 man base jumps vids.


Doesn't know how to land the jeep correctly so he doesn't blow up, fail.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> Can someone help me fix this issue I've been having? I posted here earlier and was told it was likely my Core i3 processor, but I've upgraded to a 2500k and still get the stuttering. At consistent intervals between 1 and 2 seconds, as measured by the render.perfoverlayvisible console command's graph, I get a CPU spike and an accompanying stutter. It's MADDENING. I've reinstalled Windows 7 & BF3, reinstalled video drivers, run S.M.A.R.T. checks on my HDD, tried different RAM, and nothing has helped.
> How can I check for a driver conflict or something? No obvious alerts in the device manager. Am I just screwed until it's patched?


1) Is your cpu overclocked?

1A) If not, overclock it.

2) What resolution is that monitor?

3) Also, what settings are you running (VIDEO) in your game?


----------



## nwkegan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 1) Is your cpu overclocked?
> 1A) If not, overclock it.
> 2) What resolution is that monitor?
> 3) Also, what settings are you running (VIDEO) in your game?


No, been running at stock, but I did test the game briefly @ 4.5 GHz and still experienced the issue. I plan to overclock heavily once I'm 100% happy with the HSF's seating and paste spread, but for now a modest bump to 4 GHz will do.

My monitor is running at 1920x1080, but I've gone down to 640xXXX and had the exact same problem. Low settings, smooth 60 FPS, yet it stutters.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> No, been running at stock, but I did test the game briefly @ 4.5 GHz and still experienced the issue. I plan to overclock heavily once I'm 100% happy with the HSF's seating and paste spread, but for now a modest bump to 4 GHz will do.
> My monitor is running at 1920x1080, but I've gone down to 640xXXX and had the exact same problem. Low settings, smooth 60 FPS, yet it stutters.


I doubt it's your CPU. Does this happen in any other game or only BF3?


----------



## crashdummy35

Are you by any chance trying to play at "Ultra" settings?

If so, try all "HIGH", 2x AA , 16x AF, Post AA Medium, Ambient Occlusion Off.

Edit, I also agree with Rabbs: That i5 should be ravaging BF3.


----------



## nwkegan

This happens without any AA, any AF, any FXAA, and low settings across the board otherwise.

It's hard to say as to how other games perform. No other game has that exact stuttering profile, though; nothing matches that consistent drop every 1-2 seconds. However, Skyrim is also choppy despite getting 60+ FPS without any AA/AF. BFBC2 runs pretty damn well maxed (constant 60 FPS), but for some reason tends to have a few minor smoothness issues despite GPU usage below 100%, though it's not nearly as bad as Skyrim. L4D2 was perfect, and TF2 runs at 200+ FPS.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> No, been running at stock, but I did test the game briefly @ 4.5 GHz and still experienced the issue. I plan to overclock heavily once I'm 100% happy with the HSF's seating and paste spread, but for now a modest bump to 4 GHz will do.
> My monitor is running at 1920x1080, but I've gone down to 640xXXX and had the exact same problem. Low settings, smooth 60 FPS, yet it stutters.


wich driver are you running?


----------



## nwkegan

11.12.

I've tried a few different versions, but would take suggestions to try a new one if someone thought it would help.


----------



## naizarak

tried HC today for the first time (lol)...and it's so much better than normal. people actually play tactfully, there's hardly any run-n-gun noobs. really feels like a real battlefield.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm not sure if it was BF3's fault, or chrome's, or something else. I was just playing perfectly fine, and then suddenly it froze. I waited like 20 seconds and it was still frozen so I ended the bf3.exe process, and then my battlelog tab chrashed and wouldn't close, and everything was being weird like when I hovered over something it disappeared, so I ended the chrome.exe process and when I opened it again it said my profile settings(or something like that, I forgot exactly what it said) were corrupted, and now all my extensions and settings are gone, my bookmarks are still there though. Then I started to type this the first time, and this tab crashed, so I restarted my computer and am typing it again right now and it seems like it's working fine now..


----------



## KingT

Here's my latest Sniper action video..









One round,Caspian border map, M98B + 12x ballistic / Straight Pull Bolt..






CHEERS..


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

This game is SO frustrating when people don't play the objective. I swear people have some serious tunnel vision


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Here's my latest Sniper action video..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One round,Caspian border map, M98B + 12x ballistic / Straight Pull Bolt..
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


Obvious good shooting.
This is what people rage about, move up take a objective, set a TUG.
Then sit back defend, or move on to the next point.
You moving around being more of a help to your team would of impressed me more.


----------



## JoeyTB

Yeah found the Ocn hacker on the punk buster list... Quite sad really, oh well another one bites the dust. Good riddance.


----------



## Precision_PC

Haha! Win.
Everyone spam his PM box with hack hate.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Haha! Win.
> Everyone spam his PM box with hack hate.


hahahhaha
lol


----------



## dmasteR

Lol guys, don't do that. Already messaged Lune about it who runs that Platoon.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm not sure if it was BF3's fault, or chrome's, or something else. I was just playing perfectly fine, and then suddenly it froze. I waited like 20 seconds and it was still frozen so I ended the bf3.exe process, and then my battlelog tab chrashed and wouldn't close, and everything was being weird like when I hovered over something it disappeared, so I ended the chrome.exe process and when I opened it again it said my profile settings(or something like that, I forgot exactly what it said) were corrupted, and now all my extensions and settings are gone, my bookmarks are still there though. Then I started to type this the first time, and this tab crashed, so I restarted my computer and am typing it again right now and it seems like it's working fine now..


Sounds like something's unstable on your computer. CPU or RAM settings? I've had chrome get corrupted a lot of times and loose all my extensions too. You can try using sync to have them stored in the cloud for the next time it happens.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Lol guys, don't do that. Already messaged Lune about it who runs that Platoon.


This. We're not 4chan, guys.


----------



## Zackcy

Can't go on the battlelog forums if you don't own the game. I own BF vietnam, BF2, BC2, played the alpha and the beta. I used the forums while the beta was up. B.S


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Been playing more with the soflam.
I noticed that when you lock onto something, and people shoot at it, even if they succeed in blowing up the chopper: you'll not get points for it if you or the soflam dies in the process. The lock on still counts for the shooter though.
It's better than not having the lock at all I suppose.

Also, another thing, if a support gives you ammo while you're using the soflam - you cannot view your previous soflam deployment. You have to deploy a brand new one. Really makes for some "ugh god" situations.

I had a really good Wake Island round. Our team lost, but it was so close. We were taking down helicopters, jets, and armor with the soflam left and right - the map was in constant rotation - really adrenaline stuff going on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The MAV is only good for exploiting by running over people. *The spotting aspect is pointless because who plays on noob-core servers anyways? That mode shouldn't even be in the game...*
> The MAV/Soflam should be moved over to the engineer class. The recon class doesn't even need to exist, as even DICE relented in putting it in. *It's just more of an excuse to be a bush wookiee and be useless to your team.* BF3 has unlocks for everything because they're trying to be like CoD. If they had kept it like BF2, people would stop focusing on personal points/unlocks and instead try to work as a team more often.


Wow XD
What did I tell ya earlier in the thread?
You don't have the slightest concept about teamwork. You're the kind that bruteforces flags one at a time, and focuses on killing people rather than helping the team out.

BF2 had unlocks for everything too. The problem with BF3 unlocks is that it's a single track system. It has nothing to do with CoD. It's NOTHING like CoD either system either. Your arguments and complaints about BF3 are unfounded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, I know, some people enjoy the 3d spotting wallhax because they can't figure out how to use teamwork to communicate the location of the enemy... Dumbing down the game to cater to that crowd isn't beneficial to Battlefield. I just have to accept that the Battlefield series is dead and it's Bad Company from now on...


Yes, because having an eye in the sky for the team and spotting out enemies is totally noobish.
How could they ever include such a supporting role in a team orientated game like Battlefield?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> I dislike the unlock system. It feels like work, I have fun playing engi, but it's the only class I've fully unlocked. I'll suffer with the stupid recon class just because I feel like I should unlock it. I'll get my but handed to me and be of no use to the team. Same thing with assault and support when there's vehicles everywhere but to a lesser extent.


Exactly. The unlock system really doesn't make for people to try other classes. People rather stay focused in one area, get the most unlocks, and never experiment. It's tedious to say the least. It's like grinding in an RPG.
The BF2 and BF2142 system was perfect. Especially the classes. I'm not a fan of the whole Assault thing for example. What happened to Spec Ops where C4 was a viable option? Why is C4 exclusive to Support? Meh.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nwkegan*
> 
> 11.12.
> I've tried a few different versions, but would take suggestions to try a new one if someone thought it would help.


Try installing the newest drivers without the 3D stuff if it has it. Also make origin and BF3 adminastrator, then run BF3 first and then log into origin. This might not help with the stuttering, but then again it might help sense it's the solution that stopped me from crashing to desktop.


----------



## OverClocker55

|Urgent| I need someone to play BF3 with me







 Orign ID: PenguinLoverMC


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> |Urgent| I need someone to play BF3 with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orign ID: PenguinLoverMC


Sorry... but this game is:

MATURE
Titles rated M (Mature) have content that may be suitable for persons ages 17 and older. Titles in this category may contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language.

I'm afraid you are under age so please uninstall it immediately and re-install when you are 17 years of age or older. Thank you for your cooperation. LMAO


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Sorry... but this game is:
> MATURE
> Titles rated M (Mature) have content that may be suitable for persons ages 17 and older. Titles in this category may contain intense violence, blood and gore, sexual content and/or strong language.
> I'm afraid you are under age so please uninstall it immediately and re-install when you are 17 years of age or older. Thank you for your cooperation. LMAO


Are you my long lost mother? So great to meet you <3. BTW add me?







LMAO


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Are you my long lost mother? So great to meet you <3. BTW add me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO


WOW....kids nowadays....









I must be getting old!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> WOW....kids nowadays....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be getting old!!!


haha:0 well cya on the battle field of course thats if u add me


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> |Urgent| I need someone to play BF3 with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orign ID: PenguinLoverMC


I was going to ask if you were from the UK before adding (you know, ping and all that ..), but then I saw the word 'soccer' in your profile


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/q_u_a_a_l_u_d_e/stats/352636995/
> Is that your soldier?
> The stats look fine to me, in fact, my stats are much better, with almost double K/D Ratio than you, but I've never seen PB banning anyoen for using Steam overlay or EVGA Precission.
> Hell, I even use the FXAA Injector mod from the EA Forums and I haven't got any kick for over a month.


Why in the world would you use FXAA injector and i heard it makes your game look like a cartoon. Sure i'd love to see minor improvements but i rather wouldn't risk my Origin account over such a program for just graphics.

Mind post pics?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I was going to ask if you were from the UK before adding (you know, ping and all that ..), but then I saw the word 'soccer' in your profile


lol thanks:0 im from USA but i play on uk servers alot


----------



## OverClocker55

Funny Clip. I was spawning and this happended


----------



## otakunorth

Any FPS tweaks out there? cfg or otherwise? I am having a hard time running bf3 since rebuilding this pc


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> Any FPS tweaks out there? cfg or otherwise? I am having a hard time running bf3 since rebuilding this pc


what are your in game settings.I get good fps(well over 60) but game is not smooth ive turned vsync on and its alot smoother now but input lag not of my liking going to buy 7870 when they come out hope the more vram helps


----------



## otakunorth

issue is I am running 3 screens
also I had great fps on ati 11.11c but with the 12.12 beta I lost like 10 fps (and all other drivers. I cant downgrade)


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> issue is I am running 3 screens
> also I had great fps on ati 11.11c but with the 12.12 beta I lost like 10 fps (and all other drivers. I cant downgrade)


do you find the game smooth? the soldiers ingame also look twitchy to me drives me nuts


----------



## otakunorth

with 11.11c everything was perfect, now its not smooth at all, even at 60 fps


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Funny Clip. I was spawning and this happended


i like the music. what is that?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i like the music. what is that?


its called: NIGHTkilla_NK_Fracture


----------



## OverClocker55

Got up some BF3 TDM gameplay if you are interested Im new at making gameplay so please dont hate.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> dude just cut the crap ok.....im waiting to see you and a few others in here joining Mr. q_u_a_a_l_u_d_e
> man up and admit it.....
> FFS you get MVP 99% of the time you play along with 4 accuracy ribbons and 6 efficiency ribbons and 3 nemesis ribbons in EVERY match! Come on man......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> and bet yer ass I will name and shame the day it happens fella !!!!!!!


Well this guy here does not care!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Punkbuster-SUXX/stats/383260074/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Well this guy here does not care!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Punkbuster-SUXX/stats/383260074/


OMG he is like a major hacker! he needs to get banned:thumb:


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Well this guy here does not care!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Punkbuster-SUXX/stats/383260074/


LOL.... neither does this guy:


----------



## [email protected]

Seriously why do people bother playing Ultra on MP? Isn't all that eye candy gonna be tough on the eyes? I know most would turn off AA and Motion Blur but i find it hard to believe they could play the game with good frame rates like that.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> LOL.... neither does this guy:


LOL i LOVE this video!


----------



## jmmm7519

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seriously why do people bother playing Ultra on MP? Isn't all that eye candy gonna be tough on the eyes? I know most would turn off AA and Motion Blur but i find it hard to believe they could play the game with good frame rates like that.


I can however I hate the motion blur effect...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> LOL.... neither does this guy:


lol +rep"_:thumb:


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Well this guy here does not care!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Punkbuster-SUXX/stats/383260074/


look at the accuracy 2.5% lol. It says 33k kills but if you add all his kills it doesnt even come close to 33k?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why in the world would you use FXAA injector and i heard it makes your game look like a cartoon. Sure i'd love to see minor improvements but i rather wouldn't risk my Origin account over such a program for just graphics.
> Mind post pics?


To me it looks better overall, a couple of places get a bit too much blue but then the sky is much better. These are with the injector on/off, there's no ingame AA - that would prolly dull the colours a bit further - I just see grey when I turn it off now. (I think I have Kcuestg's settings unless he's changed them)


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seriously why do people bother playing Ultra on MP? Isn't all that eye candy gonna be tough on the eyes? I know most would turn off AA and Motion Blur but i find it hard to believe they could play the game with good frame rates like that.


because they prefer to have the best graphical experience possible AND have the hardware to render it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> dude just cut the crap ok.....im waiting to see you and a few others in here joining Mr. q_u_a_a_l_u_d_e
> man up and admit it.....
> FFS you get MVP 99% of the time you play along with 4 accuracy ribbons and 6 efficiency ribbons and 3 nemesis ribbons in EVERY match! Come on man......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> and bet yer ass I will name and shame the day it happens fella !!!!!!!
> like they said in Die Hard:
> just a fly in the ointment hans....a pain in the ass...
> that's me....


are you suspecting dmasteR of hacking?







seriously now


----------



## pvp309rcp

For some reason my screensaver disables or something after a BF3 session (couple minutes or hours). Maybe BF3 or Origin isn't closing properly...I don't know but it's annoying the hell out of me since I keep my computer on 24/7 where my screensaver keeps it on lockdown (password protected).


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Like DrFPS says: You have to use this thread right here:
> http://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/dice_please_ban_these_hackers
> Describe exactly what happened, link the battle report and link his profile with his stats and they'll look at it.


Been there and done that for padders/obvious aimbotters... Dice doesnt seem to care if they have their own server though....

As for q_u_a_a_l_u_d_e I am pretty sure I saw you get banned from QLS a night or two ago for aimbot... In that same night so did at least 3 others withing a couple hour period (one of which was sporting a ping of 1003)


----------



## Fr0sty

i hate the scar for what it is now .. going to use it with bi-pod and x6 scope + heavy barrel


----------



## Section_25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hate the scar for what it is now .. going to use it with bi-pod and x6 scope + heavy barrel


Don't forget the suppressor man.... seriously......


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> Don't forget the suppressor man.... seriously......


depending on situation id switch for supressor

its weird .. the engi gun i used to hate is now my best engi gun .. and the one i loved before is now my worst


----------



## OverClocker55

Making a BF3 montage


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Section_25*
> 
> I wouldn't either.
> Be sure you are experienced enough to know a good clan from a bad clan before you join and do what you can to help the team. I'm sure you'll do fine. We need all the legit players we can get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey do you know why the battlelog isn't updating right? Like in game i have 2 service stars for support, but on the battlelog it says 38% for service star 1
Click to expand...

Is it down for maintainence right now? It's not letting me sign in.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I just got sniped with a Javelin, while on foot from across the map, nowhere near a vehicle.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just got sniped with a Javelin, while on foot from across the map, nowhere near a vehicle.


ouch


----------



## OverClocker55

BTW my minitage is up its only 1 min long but im just getting used to making them. got sony vegas pro 11 for christmas so im still noob. Thanks


----------



## EqOpHater

Fairly bored of BF3 atm due to lack of friends playing. Add me if anyone is interested in squading up and using vent to kill baddies.

EqOpHater
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/EqOpHater/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EqOpHater*
> 
> Fairly bored of BF3 atm due to lack of friends playing. Add me if anyone is interested in squading up and using vent to kill baddies.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/EqOpHater/


Orgin ID?


----------



## EqOpHater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Orgin ID?


Link fail...sorry.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EqOpHater*
> 
> Link fail...sorry.


kk added


----------



## OverClocker55

Got some OC in Bf3 loads much better


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just got sniped with a Javelin, while on foot from across the map, nowhere near a vehicle.


impossible

there must have been a vehicule next to you .. otherwise its totally not legit


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14669953/1/297982841/

Nearly broke 10k without even realizing it. I thought I was screwing around most of the time because of my team's lead. Ace squad - oh yeah.
Normally I'm focusing on breaking 10k and pushing the squad to do stuff. Hell, I thought my squad was being lazy too. Two of em must've been soflaming away on the tower and I was laughing at them.









EDIT:
Also finally got Colonel the round before it. I really have nothing left to do in the game. I unlocked all the crap I like/want. Did all the assignments. Now I guess I play till I get bored.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Is it down for maintainence right now? It's not letting me sign in.


I can log in, but it doesn't update correctly. Everything updates right except my service stars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14669953/1/297982841/
> Nearly broke 10k without even realizing it. I thought I was screwing around most of the time because of my team's lead. Ace squad - oh yeah.
> Normally I'm focusing on breaking 10k and pushing the squad to do stuff. Hell, I thought my squad was being lazy too. Two of em must've been soflaming away on the tower and I was laughing at them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Also finally got Colonel the round before it. I really have nothing left to do in the game. I unlocked all the crap I like/want. Did all the assignments. Now I guess I play till I get bored.


No no you must unlock EVERYTHANG


----------



## Darren9

FXAA Injector1.zip 54k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can you post your cfg settings please?


I don't know exactly what you need so I attached the whole thing. (wth, I can upload zip and not rar)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Sounds like something's unstable on your computer. CPU or RAM settings? I've had chrome get corrupted a lot of times and loose all my extensions too. You can try using sync to have them stored in the cloud for the next time it happens.


It just happened again :/ I lowered my overclock back down to 3.5Ghz, hopefully that will fix it even though it was prime stable for 12 hours+ If it doesn't help I'll try using firefox.


----------



## alancsalt

Don't know if there is already an OCN statsbox at BF3stats, but just spent a bit of time putting one together.
Judging from recent posts though, my timing is terrible...


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok guys, I spent a good half an hour cleaning out this thread... could you please not discuss banned members(on BF3) from now on? It gives me a lot of work that I could spend doing more constructive things, like level up a few more times in BF3


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok guys, I spent a good half an hour cleaning out this thread... could you please not discuss banned members from now on? It gives me a lot of work that I could spend doing more constructive things, like level up a few more times in BF3


sure


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok guys, I spent a good half an hour cleaning out this thread... could you please not discuss banned members from now on? It gives me a lot of work that I could spend doing more constructive things, like level up a few more times in BF3


sure thing jackey


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> ok guys, I spent a good half an hour cleaning out this thread... could you please not discuss banned members from now on? It gives me a lot of work that I could spend doing more constructive things, like level up a few more times in BF3










"Rodger...."


----------



## Herophobic

OK what the hell is this now

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ZooeyDes' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List

10 tickets from finishing.........


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> OK what the hell is this now
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ZooeyDes' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List
> 10 tickets from finishing.........


update your pb.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> OK what the hell is this now
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ZooeyDes' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List
> 10 tickets from finishing.........


Update PB, then wait for the server you want to join to be updated and restart. If yours is up to date and if a server has been restarted you'll be able to join it. It's not a simple case of just update your client and away you go.


----------



## rogueblade

Did anyone else note how much time it took them to hit level 45. I did last week, hit level 45 in 68hours and 32minutes


----------



## crizthakidd

i got sniped outa a heli (UH-something helicopter ) with a USAS-12 lol....

prolly not gonna play for a while


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> OK what the hell is this now
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ZooeyDes' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Corrupt Module List
> 10 tickets from finishing.........


you still get your points for the round. It should be in your Battlelog (click on the little report button bottom left hand corner)


----------



## Jesse D

Been kicked by PB 3 times in a row now (and updated it twice in between)

(for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Been kicked by PB 3 times in a row now (and updated it twice in between)
> (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


Delete PB folder, install PB via PBSetup from the EvenBalance site.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I love the AA, but not enough maps have it that should. Gulf of Oman should have a mobile AA somewhere.


----------



## OverClocker55

Going to get on BF3 atm. Anyone welcome to join me!


----------



## BreakDown

can anyone make a case for the emc jammer againts flares for jets?

also, what perks do you use on jets?

i use beam scanning, flares and heat seekers


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone make a case for the emc jammer againts flares for jets?
> also, what perks do you use on jets?
> i use beam scanning, flares and heat seekers


Haven't used ECM jammer on my jets yet, though I have seen some very good pilots use them.

As far as perks

Beam Scanning

Flares

Guided Missile (1st choice, but when Im flying the F35 and cant get anyone to drop a soflam I get tore up due to its lack of maneuverability)
Heat Seekers (2nd choice, for use when the air is filled with good pilots, or when Im in a F35)

Also I finally got BF3 running again. Had to reset comp and PB started working right... Seems simple, but you would think there would be a prompt to restart if it was required after an update/delete reinstall.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Been kicked by PB 3 times in a row now (and updated it twice in between)
> (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


The thing that cured this for me was having Steam and BFBC2, I did that check file integrity trip and it fixed punkbuster for everything...


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone make a case for the emc jammer againts flares for jets?
> also, what perks do you use on jets?
> i use beam scanning, flares and heat seekers


I find the ECM jammer when activated isn't long enough to be as effective as having flares.

Beam scanning, flares and heat seekers are the most effective combination I find for Jet vs Jet.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Haven't used ECM jammer on my jets yet, though I have seen some very good pilots use them.
> As far as perks
> Beam Scanning
> Flares
> Guided Missile (1st choice, but when Im flying the F35 and cant get anyone to drop a soflam I get tore up due to its lack of maneuverability)
> Heat Seekers (2nd choice, for use when the air is filled with good pilots, or when Im in a F35)
> Also I finally got BF3 running again. Had to reset comp and PB started working right... Seems simple, but you would think there would be a prompt to restart if it was required after an update/delete reinstall.


i have seen many good pilots with ecm jammer also, i dont know if it is a hard to master perk, or if the other pilots are very good and dont really need flares, so they equip ecm jammer to avoid javelins.

a question about the guided missile, how do you take out ground units with it?
ive found that you need around 3 missles to disable a tank (if they dont repair) which isnt really effective, but if i take the time to shoot one guided missle and drop down to shoot him with the machine-gun im normally to exposed to any other enemy aircraft.

im not the best of pilots so it could be that my skills are still lacking but i have not found an effective way to attack ground units, i normally just try to negate airspace to the enemy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeal*
> 
> I find the ECM jammer when activated isn't long enough to be as effective as having flares.
> Beam scanning, flares and heat seekers are the most effective combination I find for Jet vs Jet.


i agree, beam scanning is just a beast IMO, at first i didnt like it that much because i had to give up "air radar", but after a few runs with it, im in love.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> ive found that you need around 3 missles to disable a tank (if they dont repair) which isnt really effective, but if i take the time to shoot one guided missle and drop down to shoot him with the machine-gun im normally to exposed to any other enemy aircraft.


I use 2 methods.

In an open area (Caspian, firestorm) I just lock, release, sharp turn, stay low, sharp turn repeat. I usually stay back near base and deal with air units only if they are a problem, or if they pop up in my line of sight on a run. I can land and repair if necessary that way, and it usually draws enemy planes near our base where the mobile AA usually hangs. It harasses land enough to make them ineffective, and its easy to outmaneuver most pilots and close in for the kill when they are taking fire from more than one location.

In a more city like environment (omen) its a bit harder due to soflams being everywhere, but same basic principle, stay low after attack, and dodge around buildings. Most other pilots wont follow, or will have a difficult time maintaining lock/firing cannon while avoiding buildings/cranes.

Im pretty sure in HC tanks usually take 2 runs to take out if they dont repair. (GM and Cannon) Once you get your timing right you will know how far you have to fly to do a sharp turn (down throttle, while taping afterburners every 1-2 seconds) and come back for your second attack while the guy is either still in tank, or out repairing (in which case you get the kill either way)

After that stay low as possible (assuming you had to dump flares in your runs as below radar will keep you out of locks not to mention not to many other aircraft will follow you down that low. Every once in a while you get that damn invisible light pole, but not many enemy aircraft will follow you if your almost skimming the ground

Im not the best pilot, but usually pull of a decent k/d ratio and can pull off a bunch of points from multiple disables along with the kills.

When you have a good recon who will target aircraft instead of land its hard not to pull off a top 3 rank.


----------



## OverClocker55

Will BF3 fit on to this ssd?







I just won it))


----------



## digitally

the game roughly will take up below 15gb.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> the game roughly will take up below 15gb.


thanks


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Been kicked by PB 3 times in a row now (and updated it twice in between)
> (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006


rebooting my router is what fixed this issue for me.


----------



## Rabbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will BF3 fit on to this ssd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just won it))


Yep will fit. I got BF3 on my ssd as well, and congrats.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone make a case for the emc jammer againts flares for jets?
> also, what perks do you use on jets?
> i use beam scanning, flares and heat seekers


I was getting close to service start 17 in my jets before I stopped playing, so here is my take on ECM vs flares.

*ECM*

Pros -

At the moment I believe ECM to actually reload faster then flares so that is a plus
Is the only thing that can break soflam/citv lock
The jamming lasts for a few seconds after deployment
Can jam multiple locking devices

Cons -

Requires a bit more thought then the 'Hear fire tone hit 'x' mentality'

*Flares*

Pros -

Very easy to know when to deploy

Cons -

Only works against Heat-seekers
Longer reload time

So yeah I think ECM > Flares

The perks I used are - Belt speed, ECM and rockets. I honestly don't see why you need heat-seekers + beam scanning at all when fighting other aircraft, just apply the cannon liberally and you'll be fine.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Yep will fit. I got BF3 on my ssd as well, and congrats.


thanks


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks


A little heads up. If you are pressed on ssd space like I am with my 128, use this http://www.stefanjones.ca/steam/

It is the single best thing that I have found for steam games since ive started using an ssd. TF2/CSS/CS/HL2 can't be moved because they don't sit in the common folder, but for all other steam games you can't keep on your ssd due to space, this program and creator are the bees knees.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I use 2 methods.
> In an open area (Caspian, firestorm) I just lock, release, sharp turn, stay low, sharp turn repeat. I usually stay back near base and deal with air units only if they are a problem, or if they pop up in my line of sight on a run. I can land and repair if necessary that way, and it usually draws enemy planes near our base where the mobile AA usually hangs. It harasses land enough to make them ineffective, and its easy to outmaneuver most pilots and close in for the kill when they are taking fire from more than one location.
> In a more city like environment (omen) its a bit harder due to soflams being everywhere, but same basic principle, stay low after attack, and dodge around buildings. Most other pilots wont follow, or will have a difficult time maintaining lock/firing cannon while avoiding buildings/cranes.
> Im pretty sure in HC tanks usually take 2 runs to take out if they dont repair. (GM and Cannon) Once you get your timing right you will know how far you have to fly to do a sharp turn (down throttle, while taping afterburners every 1-2 seconds) and come back for your second attack while the guy is either still in tank, or out repairing (in which case you get the kill either way)
> After that stay low as possible (assuming you had to dump flares in your runs as below radar will keep you out of locks not to mention not to many other aircraft will follow you down that low. Every once in a while you get that damn invisible light pole, but not many enemy aircraft will follow you if your almost skimming the ground
> Im not the best pilot, but usually pull of a decent k/d ratio and can pull off a bunch of points from multiple disables along with the kills.
> When you have a good recon who will target aircraft instead of land its hard not to pull off a top 3 rank.


thanks for the explanation, i will use your tactic next time i dont have to deal with air, a 2 hit disable on hardcore isnt bad at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> I was getting close to service start 17 in my jets before I stopped playing, so here is my take on ECM vs flares.
> *ECM*
> Pros -
> At the moment I believe ECM to actually reload faster then flares so that is a plus
> Is the only thing that can break soflam/citv lock
> The jamming lasts for a few seconds after deployment
> Can jam multiple locking devices
> Cons -
> Requires a bit more thought then the 'Hear fire tone hit 'x' mentality'
> *Flares*
> Pros -
> Very easy to know when to deploy
> Cons -
> Only works against Heat-seekers
> Longer reload time
> So yeah I think ECM > Flares
> The perks I used are - Belt speed, ECM and rockets. I honestly don't see why you need heat-seekers + beam scanning at all when fighting other aircraft, just apply the cannon liberally and you'll be fine.


just as suspected, ECM jammer requires skill to use, ill give it a honest try, but i may not make the cut









i generally get more kills if i use heat seekers in combination to the cannon, i harass the enemy with the AA enough to make them "panic" and then use the cannon, unless i can take them out straight with the AA. (on the other hand i just got my first service star... so im not that good at all)

how does the rocket pod work for you? i assume you use it against ground units.

bonus question: does a joystick make a great difference when flying?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will BF3 fit on to this ssd?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just won it))


I have pretty much every program I use(every program I have used since I got it a week or 2 ago)plus BF3 on mine, and I still have 26 gigs free.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I have pretty much every program I use(every program I have used since I got it a week or 2 ago)plus BF3 on mine, and I still have 26 gigs free.


lol boss


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Finally got around to BF3, downloading the 3.9GB for Back To Kirkland.
MAN Origin is a piece of terribad.


----------



## doomlord52

@ Aircraft convo earlier
I use Extinguisher, Radar and laser-bombs (forgot name, but air-to-ground)

Extinguisher is basically a hack that lets you 'respawn' your jet. Most people give up when your on fire, and turn away. Pop extinguisher and you're back at 50% hp. Not only that, but when you're on fire, you can do VERY sharp turns, that make it hard for others to continue to chase you.

Radar is also OP, as you can tell if anyone is comming behind you, or from any direction. Helps TONS in 2v1 dogfights

Laser-bombs are somewhat average, but still better than air-to-air or rockets. They can 1-shot jeeps, and 'disable' light armored vehicles. Its great for harassing AA-tank people. AA missiles are garbage as if you can lock on with them, you might as well use your gun. Rockets also require too much 'focus' to use (requires high level of commitment in attack).

Also, am I the only one who's figured out how to dodge guided missiles about 95% of the time? Really. I hear the lock sound, dodge them, and just type "trololooo" into chat. Great reactions. Right now AA missiles (short of Javalin) are completely useless against me.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Finally got around to BF3, downloading the 3.9GB for Back To Kirkland.
> MAN Origin is a piece of terribad.


lol orgin is boss steam downloads avg. 1.2mb and orgin when i download its like 7.2mb per second


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol orgin is boss steam downloads avg. 1.2mb and orgin when i download its like 7.2mb per second


I don't know a lot about origin. Though in my opinion I think they tried out the whole Steam idea.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> I don't know a lot about origin. Though in my opinion I think they tried out the whole Steam idea.


true its like a remix of a boss gaming program


----------



## Ghost23

Man, I never should have bought a 1gb 6950 as my first 6950. Limiting myself in vram sucks, all ultra is great, except msaa, msaa chokes up that 1gb vram and causes it to stutter. MSAA off = Buttery smooth.


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> true its like a remix of a boss gaming program


I think Origin should do it's own thing. Steam perfected it's theme and idea.

Origin: Oww great master I shall follow your footsteps.
Steam: Not again.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> I think Origin should do it's own thing. Steam perfected it's theme and idea.
> Origin: Oww great master I shall follow your footsteps.
> Steam: Not again.


lol *







*


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> @ Aircraft convo earlier
> I use Extinguisher, Radar and laser-bombs (forgot name, but air-to-ground)
> Extinguisher is basically a hack that lets you 'respawn' your jet. Most people give up when your on fire, and turn away. Pop extinguisher and you're back at 50% hp. Not only that, but when you're on fire, you can do VERY sharp turns, that make it hard for others to continue to chase you.
> Radar is also OP, as you can tell if anyone is comming behind you, or from any direction. Helps TONS in 2v1 dogfights
> Laser-bombs are somewhat average, but still better than air-to-air or rockets. They can 1-shot jeeps, and 'disable' light armored vehicles. Its great for harassing AA-tank people. AA missiles are garbage as if you can lock on with them, you might as well use your gun. Rockets also require too much 'focus' to use (requires high level of commitment in attack).
> Also, am I the only one who's figured out how to dodge guided missiles about 95% of the time? Really. I hear the lock sound, dodge them, and just type "trololooo" into chat. Great reactions. Right now AA missiles (short of Javalin) are completely useless against me.


i prefer hardcore so i cant really use fire extinguisher, after i use it, it wont re-gen the health of the plane back, thus leaving me very weak. i much rather have flares, if im damaged i just land and repair myself.

i do agree that air radar is very useful, i currently have beam scanning, but air radar is awesome indeed.

i cant really comment on the guided missile but ill give it a go next time around.

tell us about how you dodge missiles!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol orgin is boss steam downloads avg. 1.2mb and orgin when i download its like 7.2mb per second


And that's what the program reports... I have a feeling it would be a little less(if not a lot less). Just for reference, both origin and steam max out my internet without any trouble, and I have a feeling the majority of the time that would be the case(because not everybody has fibre lol).


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> And that's what the program reports... I have a feeling it would be a little less(if not a lot less). Just for reference, both origin and steam max out my internet without any trouble, and I have a feeling the majority of the time that would be the case(because not everybody has fibre lol).


I'm also weary of the speeds reported by Origin, I've seen upto 10.7MB/s on Origin, the highest I've seen on anything else is ~7MB/s.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> And that's what the program reports... I have a feeling it would be a little less(if not a lot less). Just for reference, both origin and steam max out my internet without any trouble, and I have a feeling the majority of the time that would be the case(because not everybody has fibre lol).


Ive got the fiber opticsP


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Did anyone else note how much time it took them to hit level 45. I did last week, hit level 45 in 68hours and 32minutes


I have 69 hours and I'm @ lvl 43 and a half








Been learning the planes for the past few days, prolly would have been lvl 45 also if I played infantry/scoring points.
We are pretty average I think, or a bit above average


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I'm also weary of the speeds reported by Origin, I've seen upto 10.7MB/s on Origin, the highest I've seen on anything else is ~7MB/s.


I've only seen up to about 18-19MB/s on Origin while on uTorrent I can easily go up to about 21.2MB/s which is a little bit less than what speedtest reports as my download speed (~193mbit = ~24.125MB/s).


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahey*
> 
> I've only seen up to about 18-19MB/s on Origin while on uTorrent I can easily go up to about 21.2MB/s which is a little bit less than what speedtest reports as my download speed (~193mbit = ~24.125MB/s).


_Only_ 18-19MB/s?







How do you cope?


----------



## faulkton

i'm trying to complete the assignment by winning 5 squad deathmatch and doing terrible. I cant seem to join a squad at all in half the games and am just all alone. wft?


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> _Only_ 18-19MB/s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you cope?


Oh well, you know.. I manage, those extra few minutes are very hard for me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ganglartoronto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> A little heads up. If you are pressed on ssd space like I am with my 128, use this http://www.stefanjones.ca/steam/
> 
> It is the single best thing that I have found for steam games since ive started using an ssd. TF2/CSS/CS/HL2 can't be moved because they don't sit in the common folder, but for all other steam games you can't keep on your ssd due to space, this program and creator are the bees knees.
Click to expand...

Or you can just create a symbolic link and put anything you want anywhere you want including TF2/CSS/etc. For Windows, use the "mklink" command.
Move the game folder to the new location you want it then create the symbolic link at the old location pointing to the new location:

Code:



Code:


mklink /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\" "E:\new\location\Battlefield 3"


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Finally got around to BF3, downloading the 3.9GB for Back To Kirkland.
> MAN Origin is a piece of terribad.


oh gawd, there are still people spelling karkand wrong?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> oh gawd, there are still people spelling karkand wrong?


Haha Kirkland is where William Shatner goes to eat.


----------



## faulkton

kirkland is the generic stuff at costco


----------



## [email protected]

Karkand. Learn to SPELL kids.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm trying to complete the assignment by winning 5 squad deathmatch and doing terrible. I cant seem to join a squad at all in half the games and am just all alone. wft?


I found a couple SDM servers where it only takes 5 kills to win. Got that part of the assignment done pretty quick.


----------



## iARDAs

I just killed 3 folks with a single claymore

Ever happened to you guys?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i have won 5 squad DM and will never play that [email protected]#% mode again.


It is actually quite fun as long as you play with clan mates or friends, playing alone is surely boring, any game mode is boring in Battlefield 3 if you play alone.


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just killed 3 folks with a single claymore
> Ever happened to you guys?


I keep killing 3 folks with a single grenade, but only got 2 kills with one single claymore.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It is actually quite fun as long as you play with clan mates or friends, playing alone is surely boring, any game mode is boring in Battlefield 3 if you play alone.


This, never had a issue with SQDM, but again I as well play with friends strictly.


----------



## BreakDown

after playing quite a lot of "back to karkand" i must say that although the maps are nice, they were much better in bf2 (i played the battlefield play 4 free version of those maps [oman, karkand and sharqui] that are taken from bf2 with slight changes).

does anyone else feel the same way?

anyhow i hope they release some more maps since i only really enjoy 4 maps from vanilla bf3.


----------



## crashdummy35

Check out this Battle Report, look at the killing machine: moonqueen442
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14988089/1/328550580/

I got there late as the game was ending but, everyone was cussing the player out calling "HAX!!!"

But the stats don't look all crazy:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/moonqueen442/stats/286884808/

What do you guys think?

Also, how the hell does anyone hit anything with the TV missile..? I always end up plowing right into the ground









I go into empty servers and fire it on my own but it's a lot harder than it looks on YouTube


----------



## Fr0sty

does anyone agree that they should add this baby to bf3?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLR-16

yes its a pistol


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> This, never had a issue with SQDM, but again I as well play with friends strictly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It is actually quite fun as long as you play with clan mates or friends, playing alone is surely boring, any game mode is boring in Battlefield 3 if you play alone.


i have no friends to play with


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Check out this Battle Report, look at the killing machine: moonqueen442
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14988089/1/328550580/
> 
> I got there late as the game was ending but, everyone was cussing the player out calling "HAX!!!"
> 
> But the stats don't look all crazy:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/moonqueen442/stats/286884808/
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, how the hell does anyone hit anything with the TV missile..? I always end up plowing right into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go into empty servers and fire it on my own but it's a lot harder than it looks on YouTube


Cheating, look at his previous battlelogs, he instantly gets better one day. lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Check out this Battle Report, look at the killing machine: moonqueen442
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14988089/1/328550580/
> I got there late as the game was ending but, everyone was cussing the player out calling "HAX!!!"
> But the stats don't look all crazy:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/moonqueen442/stats/286884808/
> What do you guys think?
> Also, how the hell does anyone hit anything with the TV missile..? I always end up plowing right into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go into empty servers and fire it on my own but it's a lot harder than it looks on YouTube


48 knife kills on Caspian Border wow. The TV missile are crap compared to BF2 but there is a learning curve to get use to it. A pilot and gunner on comms together makes using the TV missile easier to use.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Check out this Battle Report, look at the killing machine: moonqueen442
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14988089/1/328550580/
> I got there late as the game was ending but, everyone was cussing the player out calling "HAX!!!"
> But the stats don't look all crazy:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/moonqueen442/stats/286884808/
> What do you guys think?
> Also, how the hell does anyone hit anything with the TV missile..? I always end up plowing right into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go into empty servers and fire it on my own but it's a lot harder than it looks on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 knife kills on Caspian Border wow. The TV missile are crap compared to BF2 but there is a learning curve to get use to it. A pilot and gunner on comms together makes using the TV missile easier to use.
Click to expand...

Choppers have TV guided missiles still? I know in BF2 they were really simple to shoot. But of course the things that worked in BF2 were "fixed" for BF3...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Finally got around to BF3, downloading the 3.9GB for Back To Kirkland.
> MAN Origin is a piece of terribad.
> 
> 
> 
> oh gawd, there are still people spelling karkand wrong?
Click to expand...

Back to Kirkland, to pick up some 48 count paper towels AW YEH! lol, might have been an intentional misspelling ya know?


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

MDewMadOScar
Add me brah


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i have no friends to play with


Huh? You're on OCN, bro. Simply post here asking for people to roll with you (using a chat client if that's what you like) or use the OCN BF3 server thread; or the OCN Platoons in Battlelog.... raiding a server as a group on chat makes the game about 100 times more fun.







My bud has a little clan/platoon thing going but, he always invites anybody to play with us--we use TS3. But, be warned, we are like the Keystone Cops--crazy bad. Add me on BF3 if you like and we can get a few games in some time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Cheating, look at his previous battlelogs, he instantly gets better one day. lol


Yeah, I figured. I just hate to accuse people without kinda being sure. But I report the people I see first hand for sure. Always. Probably gonna let this one slide because I didn't actually see anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 48 knife kills on Caspian Border wow. The TV missile are crap compared to BF2 but there is a learning curve to get use to it. A pilot and gunner on comms together makes using the TV missile easier to use.


lol, you should have seen the chat box. They threw everything but the kitchen sink at that dude.

I'm gonna keep practicing with that TV Missile although I'm not really sure it's worth it. If I could operate it well enough to hit a chopper, yeah--no running from that thing. But, as it is, I can't even hit a stationary tank with it.

My nephew "borrowed" my cans last week and my mic gives crazy feedback with my desktop speakers so I'm rolling stock chat for a bit here. Hmmm, might be able to use some Phillips headphones I've got here. Hmm.....

Edit: @Faster_is_better , yeah, the gunner rocks 'em. Well, other gunners do; crashdummy basically shoots them straight into the ground.


----------



## Adam2190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Check out this Battle Report, look at the killing machine: moonqueen442
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14988089/1/328550580/
> I got there late as the game was ending but, everyone was cussing the player out calling "HAX!!!"
> But the stats don't look all crazy:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/moonqueen442/stats/286884808/
> What do you guys think?
> Also, how the hell does anyone hit anything with the TV missile..? I always end up plowing right into the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go into empty servers and fire it on my own but it's a lot harder than it looks on YouTube


He was definitely hacking, no way could someone improve that fast if you look back at his older battlelogs. Besides some of the best legit players i've seen can't put up a K/D ratio like that.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Also. Are there locked weapons for US and Russia?

cause thats bad.


----------



## Adam2190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Also. Are there locked weapons for US and Russia?
> cause thats bad.


Only the weapons each class starts with. Although the final weapon unlock for every class is the other countries first weapon.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Also. Are there locked weapons for US and Russia?
> cause thats bad.


once you've fully unlocked each class you have access to all of the weapon for that class on both side .. us or russian


----------



## supra_rz

I think this is a funny reason to BAN me from a server ...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz*
> 
> I think this is a funny reason to BAN me from a server ...


Join server, get two kills, kicked.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Join server, get two kills, kicked.


I would assume they meant his all-time k/d ratio which is 2.26. He is also sporting a 3.54 w/l ratio, so either he or his clan is baddass (_or they are padders/cheaters_)


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Man I have been playing SO MUCH BF3, that I've neglected this thread and this site since release. SO MANY POS AIMBOTTERS AND CHEAP CHEAP PLAYERS! Although, I can't get enough, PB does need to get in line and attend to the matter. If any of you want to clan up and destroy some noobs on BF3, add me: kashtr0_3o5.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

First few games today.
Playing Metro 24/7 servers.

SpawnWhores everywhere.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> First few games today.
> Playing Metro 24/7 servers.
> SpawnWhores everywhere.


24/7 metro servers are fun


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It is actually quite fun as long as you play with clan mates or friends, playing alone is surely boring, any game mode is boring in Battlefield 3 if you play alone.


I actually enjoy playing solo on 64-player hardcore servers raping the other team. If you are playing solo and getting bored, you are doing it wrong. I am almost at 700 SPM playing solo, I just bounce back and forth between flags killing everything I see.

Playing with a team of friends does have it's merits, but then again not having to worry about where they are, accidentally shooting them with friendly fire, having to rescue them is really nice. You can get a high SPM and high objective score solo if you are constantly on the offensive if you know what you are doing.

One thing I've always hated about using voice com's and playing with friends is the radio chatter. Most people want to talk about crap not-related to the squad-play in the game which is distracting and also makes you miss in-game sound cues. I don't know about most players, but I have the most fun when my team wins the match, I am #1 on the team with a high SPM and K/D. Second place is the first loser!









This is what happens when I get in a tank solo on Damavand Peak (73-3): http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14488943/1/238774374/


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 24/7 metro servers are fun *in hardcore*


Fixed that for you... Anything else in metro is too full of smaw/rpg/320/nade spam


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I actually enjoy playing solo on 64-player hardcore servers raping the other team. If you are playing solo and getting bored, you are doing it wrong. I am almost at 700 SPM playing solo, I just bounce back and forth between flags killing everything I see.
> Playing with a team of friends does have it's merits, but then again not having to worry about where they are, accidentally shooting them with friendly fire, having to rescue them is really nice. You can get a high SPM and high objective score solo if you are constantly on the offensive if you know what you are doing.
> One thing I've always hated about using voice com's and playing with friends is the radio chatter. Most people want to talk about crap not-related to the squad-play in the game which is distracting and also makes you miss in-game sound cues. I don't know about most players, but I have the most fun when my team wins the match, I am #1 on the team with a high SPM and K/D. Second place is the first loser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what happens when I get in a tank solo on Damavand Peak (73-3): http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/14488943/1/238774374/


here's what i got from this message

- i love jets/heli's i hog them till i can't
- lone wolf ftw!!!
- my team needs me only when they happen to be close
- i love my stats especially my spm and k/d ratio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Fixed that for you... Anything else in metro is too full of smaw/rpg/320/nade spam


but i love to own grenade spammers


----------



## dade_kash_xD

24/7 METRO KILLZONE 7 HC SERVER *FTW* Many many enjoyed hours slaughtering. All though, they get hackers and glitchers from time to time ::cough:: like one ON OCN who recently got banned and changed his Origin ID name::cough:: and noobs jumping in your line of sight, or punishing you for an accidental tk; the best way to play BF3 for now.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> First few games today.
> Playing Metro 24/7 servers.
> SpawnWhores everywhere.


Metro is horrible until you figure out how to play it... then it can be lots of fun







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> 24/7 METRO KILLZONE 7 HC SERVER *FTW* Many many enjoyed hours slaughtering. All though, they get hackers and glitchers from time to time ::cough:: like one ON OCN who recently got banned and changed his Origin ID name::cough:: and noobs jumping in your line of sight, or punishing you for an accidental tk; the best way to play BF3 for now.


Read my last post about this topic? Don't discuss it!


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supra_rz*
> 
> I think this is a funny reason to BAN me from a server ...


Better remind myself not to join that one then. Not sure why a KDR above a certain level is considered cheating, you could easily cheat and still not have a great KDR - it just depends how and when you're doing it. If you're one of those people who holds fire on an M249 aimbotting everything its a bit obvious but that isn't the only way to do it. Most of the suspect looking kills seem to be caused by the netcode anyway, especially if the guy that shot you has a terribad ping or a ton of packet loss.

Been messing about with the heli's and jets on a few empty servers. I understand why people want the BF2 style flying back, it was a lot more fun and the helicopters seemed to be a bit more consistent at turning rather than occasionally just falling out of the sky. Also they seem to drop very quickly if you seat switch compared to BF2, probably explains the lack of solo TV guided missiles.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Metro is horrible until you figure out how to play it... then it can be lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post about this topic? Don't discuss it!


metro is fun .. and even when there is some base rape most of the time you can still go through them and cap a flag ... unless they are good at securing the 3 points around the others base


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Metro is horrible until you figure out how to play it... then it can be lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my last post about this topic? Don't discuss it!


Sorry! I was totally unaware! I don't now about you guys, but for me, theres never been a FPS as good as BF3!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Time to quote my last post again...
Quote:


> ok guys, I spent a good half an hour cleaning out this thread... could you please not discuss banned members(on BF3) from now on?


No discussing PB banned members or cheaters please! There is a thread on battlelog to do that, do it there... If people are indeed cheating, they will be banned one way or another, reporting it to people here will make it no quicker and all it does is fragment this thread more than it already has been.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Metro is awesome fun.








And I like Gulf of Oman
Not when people Tank though D:

EDIT: I was playing BF3 on high, GPU was at 99%
Wondering why... I was folding in the back ground LAWL
But it would seem the GTX 480 by itself handles this game quite well


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15057315/1/338586921/ m4a1 no sights front grip + heavy barrel ftw








ohh and plain out rushing in a crowd full of people and gunning is fun too


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15057315/1/338586921/ m4a1 no sights front grip + heavy barrel ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and plain out rushing in a crowd full of people and gunning is fun too


HELL YES!!! PKP PECHENEG, 200 round drum, bipod, 3.4x scope with triangle reticle FTW! Running into crowds of kiddies and holding down that fire button and switching from enemy to enemy is *EPIC*-- especially when the end result is like 12-14 killed in a matter of seconds! People don't realize how much time and effort DICE put into implementing suprression in this game. Suppression is a very good way to help your team advance and to annhilate pesky snipers camped way back, counting on their sniper rilfe for it's supper-1337 1-hit-kills.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> after playing quite a lot of "back to karkand" i must say that although the maps are nice, they were much better in bf2 (i played the battlefield play 4 free version of those maps [oman, karkand and sharqui] that are taken from bf2 with slight changes).
> does anyone else feel the same way?


Yeah, even Play4Free is better. I wish they would of just cloned BF2 with the new Frostbite engine + destruction. It would of been perfect. Maybe even just make BF2 easy to mod the textures so we could of done something like ICEnhancer did for GTA IV.


----------



## redalert

I was playing assault with the G3A3 before it was nerfed and I tried it today for the 1st time and I really noticed a difference







At 1st I thought I was missing but I checked my accuracy and it went up to 26%. Anyone else notice this too?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, even Play4Free is better. I wish they would of just cloned BF2 with the new Frostbite engine + destruction. It would of been perfect. Maybe even just make BF2 easy to mod the textures so we could of done something like ICEnhancer did for GTA IV.


i would not go as far as saying p4f is better, its a very dull game, you cant change class, etc... but the maps themselves are much better there (taken from bf2).

i feel that overall even bc2 had better maps. i really hope they release additional good maps for bf3


----------



## bucdan

Yeah, though realize that Sharqi Peninsula was from BF2, and they did shrink the distance from Russian spawn to flags, so yeah it sucks. The only map that is consistent with map size I would say... Strike at Karkand.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Although I respect your point-of-view, I'm in total disagreement with you. I think BF3 is one of the most brilliant FPS's, EVER! I can't get enough of it!


Well I personally don't like BF3 but that's because I was expecting more of a BF2 successor than a COD hybrid. Game's pretty cool regardless. Just some stupid design choices with rushed production leave a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Although I respect your point-of-view, I'm in total disagreement with you. I think BF3 is one of the most brilliant FPS's, EVER! I can't get enough of it!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I personally don't like BF3 but that's because I was expecting more of a BF2 successor than a COD hybrid. Game's pretty cool regardless. Just some stupid design choices with rushed production leave a bitter taste in my mouth.
Click to expand...

Now, I will say that I'm not too fond of the B2K maps. I think the layouts, game modes and colorschemes (or lack there of) are pretty lame. I prefer the NEW BF3 maps much more than B2K. In fact, i absolutely despised the B2K maps when they first dropped. It took me a while of forcing myself to play the B2K maps to even get to the point were I think B2K is OK. I still think B2K is crap in comparisson with the BF3 maps.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> HELL YES!!! PKP PECHENEG, 200 round drum, bipod, 3.4x scope with triangle reticle FTW! Running into crowds of kiddies and holding down that fire button and switching from enemy to enemy is *EPIC*-- especially when the end result is like 12-14 killed in a matter of seconds! People don't realize how much time and effort DICE put into implementing suprression in this game. Suppression is a very good way to help your team advance and to annhilate pesky snipers camped way back, counting on their sniper rilfe for it's supper-1337 1-hit-kills.


exactly .. i used to do it with my m249 but its too heavy to really push hardcore so i only end up doing it with ar or ak style riffles

nothing wrong with your technique tho .. as it works just fine


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exactly .. i used to do it with my m249 but its too heavy to really push hardcore so i only end up doing it with ar or ak style riffles
> nothing wrong with your technique tho .. as it works just fine


That's why you *HAVE TO USE* PKP PECHENEG!{/b] That LMG has such predictable and managable recoil and the rounds are so overpowered. You can easily get 1-2 hit kills the PKP PECHENEG and the rounds-per-min create so much supression that when you have a bunch of enemy bunched up, they can't see a damn thing except their buddies dropping and their screen lighting up red! Give it a shot!

A typical round for me on Killzone 7 Operation Metro 24/7 NO NADE/RPG/M320/USAS:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/15058432/1/248839301/


----------



## Fr0sty

ill have to try out that server and that gun .. never really gave a shot to half the lmg ... once i unlocked the holo and extended mag for the m249 it became my go to gun for supresive fire

almost 10 service star with that gun LOL

my other closest weapon is around 5.5 service star and its the m320 ..







yeah i am ashamed of myself


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> Yeah, though realize that Sharqi Peninsula was from BF2, and they did shrink the distance from Russian spawn to flags, so yeah it sucks. The only map that is consistent with map size I would say... Strike at Karkand.


strike at karkand is also smaller, i played the play4free version of the map which has the whole area after the bridge missing and it was bigger there.

flag placement is awful, all of them in a straight line or too close together, i bet the next map will have all 5 flags crammed into a single aircraft carrier.

the base game itself, is quite good, but they tried to please everyone, they tried to please EAs revenue expectations, they tried to please CODs players expectations, rush players expectations, and old battlefield fans expectations... it was just too unfocused IMO.

on the bright side, some more maps will surely come, probably tons of balance/bug fixes too, so it isnt too late for the game just yet. one can just hope.

it is still a fun game, but it could be so much more with a bit more work.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> strike at karkand is also smaller, i played the play4free version of the map which has the whole area after the bridge missing and it was bigger there.
> flag placement is awful, all of them in a straight line or too close together, i bet the next map will have all 5 flags crammed into a single aircraft carrier.
> the base game itself, is quite good, but they tried to please everyone, they tried to please EAs revenue expectations, they tried to please CODs players expectations, rush players expectations, and old battlefield fans expectations... it was just too unfocused IMO.
> on the bright side, some more maps will surely come, probably tons of balance/bug fixes too, so it isnt too late for the game just yet. one can just hope.
> it is still a fun game, but it could be so much more with a bit more work.


That sums it up for me, there's room to make a 3000+m headshot but no point even getting into a jeep to move between control points.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That sums it up for me, there's room to make a 3000+m headshot but no point even getting into a jeep to move between control points.


from wich point to wich point can you make 3000+ meters headshot on gulf of oman or even strike at karkand?

from the aircraft carrier to top of hotel is about 1400+

i know ive been shot

ohh and it would be cool if dice made some 16x and 24x scopes for the sniping crowd that wants to camp

ohhh good game on metro that is yet another time ruined by a hacker

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15087967/1/338586921/


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

RAAAAAAAAGE
I swear people are complete idiots and have no clue what the word TEAMWORK means. I just did two rounds in a row on Karkand with 5 bases. My team started with a 150 ticket lead and we held all 5 flags. At this point everyone just decides to stop defending and recapping the flags, we ended up losing. The O.B.J.E.C.T.I.V.E is to capture bases, not camp around trying to get kills. You can get kills AND cap at the SAME time. I run into this crap probably 95% of the matches I play and it's ridiculous how people play game these days. I am constantly spamming "CAP" in the chat and nobody can read. This is directed at any of you people who just run around getting kills like this is a damn team deathmatch game without being in a squad. Squad up, do the objective or get out


----------



## supra_rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Join server, get two kills, kicked.


rofl








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I would assume they meant his all-time k/d ratio which is 2.26. He is also sporting a 3.54 w/l ratio, so either he or his clan is baddass (_or they are padders/cheaters_)


well i am not cheating i just like playing bf3 >_>


----------



## Qu1ckset

i just got third in a 64 player conquest, with a total of 8940points and all i did was revive people, not bad for doing nothing


----------



## Offline

^Hah, which map was that on? I've gotten 10,000 points on Operation Metro sometimes, that map is absolute chaos when the two teams are fighting over the middle flag, i don't play it much though and only ever revive people who i think have a good chance of making it and helping us hold the position.

That said i've been playing as an engineer alot recently and on most maps even when there's an assault player nearby with no enemies in sight they don't bother reviving you at all, people just too busy doing their own thing i guess.


----------



## Fr0sty

stupid server crash







had myself 2 land warfare ribbon in one ticket :O

i was owning it up in the tank
















and it has to crash 10 tickets from the end


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

guys...please watch your language....No swearing


----------



## Fr0sty

the server crashed and once we came back on we all lost our ranks and unlocks ...









yet on battlelog it still showed my current level and all








yayy another good tank round gone to the crapper









21 kills in the tank and 3 of those were helis flying too low LOL


----------



## Herophobic

wasn't there a report button before? I can't seem to find it...
This kid with aim bot...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15144786/1/349947550/


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> wasn't there a report button before? I can't seem to find it...
> This kid with aim bot...
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15144786/1/349947550/


Might want to try clicking his portrait which would then bring you to his actual profile then click the button at the top right which is a caution sign i guess


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ill have to try out that server and that gun .. never really gave a shot to half the lmg ... once i unlocked the holo and extended mag for the m249 it became my go to gun for supresive fire
> almost 10 service star with that gun LOL
> my other closest weapon is around 5.5 service star and its the m320 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i am ashamed of myself


LOL I've gotten almost 45 service stars with the pkp because of how efficient and effective it is in surpressing and chopping through multiple targets! My favorite thing to do is to blind the hell out of snipers camping.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15057315/1/338586921/ m4a1 no sights front grip + heavy barrel ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and plain out rushing in a crowd full of people and gunning is fun too


lol Frosty, you give new meaning to the phrase "cannon fodder". I could just imagine you as Rambo busting open the door spraying the whole room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> LOL I've gotten almost 45 service stars with the pkp because of how efficient and effective it is in surpressing and chopping through multiple targets! My favorite thing to do is to blind the hell out of snipers camping.


45 service stars with the PKP? Holy other of..


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Might want to try clicking his portrait which would then bring you to his actual profile then click the button at the top right which is a caution sign i guess


oh thanks
they should have put a smaller and more unnoticeable sign... *sigh

A base raping guy just told me l2p(learn to play)
probably the most idiotic thing a base raper can say seriously,
he goes around our sitting planes and as soon as someone enters them, he destroys. how exactly can I learn to play if he is doing that?


----------



## EastCoast

How do you play the B2K maps without any kind of uav? And here I though Caspian was the worst offender. As a matter of fact I think Caspian Rush is far better then Caspian Conquest to be honest about it. Getting back to my point, where is the UAV?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> How do you play the B2K maps without any kind of uav? And here I though Caspian was the worst offender. As a matter of fact I think Caspian Rush is far better then Caspian Conquest to be honest about it. Getting back to my point, where is the UAV?


dude with color assit u get like a personal uav i can spot people with the little arrow over there head from like across the map


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> oh thanks
> they should have put a smaller and more unnoticeable sign... *sigh
> A base raping guy just told me l2p(learn to play)
> probably the most idiotic thing a base raper can say seriously,
> he goes around our sitting planes and as soon as someone enters them, he destroys. how exactly can I learn to play if he is doing that?


Find out where he camps then kill him again, and again, and again....

tehehe. best defense is a great offense.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone here plays at 2560x1440? If so, mind posting a screenshot of your in-game Video settings?

I'll be ordering a Dell U2711 next weekend and I'll be playing at 2560x1440, can't wait.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone here plays at 2560x1440? If so, mind posting a screenshot of your in-game Video settings?
> I'll be ordering a Dell U2711 next weekend and I'll be playing at 2560x1440, can't wait.


You should look at the Hazro that uses the same panel but glossy. You can even have it shipped in from the UK for cheaper than the Dell. Glossy 2560x1440 for the win!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That sums it up for me, there's room to make a 3000+m headshot but no point even getting into a jeep to move between control points.
> 
> 
> 
> *ohh and it would be cool if dice made some 16x and 24x scopes for the sniping crowd that wants to camp*
Click to expand...

No, Recon players aren't supposed to camp. They're supposed to do there job as a recon player, MAV, Spotting, and taking out players that are at the front of the line.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Ill trade you hotfile, filesonic and filserve for ur new dell ips monitor ;X!!! R


----------



## OverClocker55

Im getting a 27in 1920x1200) cant wait


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> You should look at the Hazro that uses the same panel but glossy. You can even have it shipped in from the UK for cheaper than the Dell. Glossy 2560x1440 for the win!


No way, first of all Hazro has a very poor quality control test, most of the Hazro monitors come with dead pixels, insects inside the panel, or dust...









Also, there's no way I'll buy a glossy monitor, I have a window right behind my computer and the sun hits pretty hard in the evenings.









Not to mention the price difference is not even 30€ between the Hazro HZ27WC and the Dell U2711, definitely getting the Dell considering their warranty service is excellent and I want the AG Coat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Ill trade you hotfile, filesonic and filserve for ur new dell ips monitor ;X!!! R











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Im getting a 27in 1920x1200) cant wait


I considered that as well, but 1920x1200 on a 27" is a huge waste and you'll have to use lots of AA to get rid of the jaggies, I'd rather have a 2560x1440 IPS monitor any day!









Anyone else playing at 2560x1440?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No way, first of all Hazro has a very poor quality control test, most of the Hazro monitors come with dead pixels, insects inside the panel, or dust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's no way I'll buy a glossy monitor, I have a window right behind my computer and the sun hits pretty hard in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the price difference is not even 30€ between the Hazro HZ27WC and the Dell U2711, definitely getting the Dell considering their warranty service is excellent and I want the AG Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that as well, but 1920x1200 on a 27" is a huge waste and you'll have to use lots of AA to get rid of the jaggies, I'd rather have a 2560x1440 IPS monitor any day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else playing at 2560x1440?


but my gts 450 cant play at that and im getting mine for 150 samsung 1 on sale


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No way, first of all Hazro has a very poor quality control test, most of the Hazro monitors come with dead pixels, insects inside the panel, or dust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's no way I'll buy a glossy monitor, I have a window right behind my computer and the sun hits pretty hard in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the price difference is not even 30€ between the Hazro HZ27WC and the Dell U2711, definitely getting the Dell considering their warranty service is excellent and I want the AG Coat.


Not to mention Hazro will most likely require you to pay for the return shipping on a RMA if you import which could easily put you over the cost of a Dell/HP/Apple variant. If someone is looking for a glossy 2560x1440 monitor consider the older ACD, it doesn't have an OSD, but you can get the extracted control panel for brightness control.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> 
> Not to mention Hazro will most likely require you to pay for the return shipping on a RMA if you import which could easily put you over the cost of a Dell/HP/Apple variant. If someone is looking for a glossy 2560x1440 monitor consider the older ACD, it doesn't have an OSD, but you can get the extracted control panel for brightness control.


I was going to get the HP ZR2740W but seeing how it does not have an OSD, or input scaler, even though it has less input lag, it brings me back to the U2711.


----------



## theturbofd

Are there any weapons you guys would want added to the game?

I personally would like

-USP .45
-Sig maybe p229
-Vietnam era M21 sniper or maybe a vietnam era m40
-hell even bring back the m1 like in bad company


----------



## Herophobic

Looks like I was missing a lot of fun on Gulf of Oman. Luckly, the achievements are here to remind me








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15254994/1/349947550/

P.S. Welcome back kcuestag


----------



## TheYonderGod

Woo, this was my best game ever, yet somehow my team still lost. Usually if I'm doing really good the other team sucks so we easily win. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15259053/1/373886055/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No way, first of all Hazro has a very poor quality control test, most of the Hazro monitors come with dead pixels, insects inside the panel, or dust...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, there's no way I'll buy a glossy monitor, I have a window right behind my computer and the sun hits pretty hard in the evenings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention the price difference is not even 30€ between the Hazro HZ27WC and the Dell U2711, definitely getting the Dell considering their warranty service is excellent and I want the AG Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered that as well, but 1920x1200 on a 27" is a huge waste and you'll have to use lots of AA to get rid of the jaggies, I'd rather have a 2560x1440 IPS monitor any day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else playing at 2560x1440?


That is the old Hazro, they have gotten better since then I have read. I was speaking of this one: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-011-HO&groupid=17&catid=1120&subcat=

You don't pay VAT and it would come out to around $700 with shipping. That version has the lowest input lag. I don't know how you could have a window directly behind you with any type of monitor. That is no-go #1 for monitor placement.









Have you ever used a _high-end_ glossy monitor? I used to be a matte stalwart but I've found glossy to blow them out of the water in every-way, the only trade-off being a little glare during the daytime.

That monitor would make for a superb BF3 single monitor if you were not set on 120Hz. BTW the Dell you want is tested at 30ms input lag. Noooooo way.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> LOL I've gotten almost 45 service stars with the pkp because of how efficient and effective it is in surpressing and chopping through multiple targets! My favorite thing to do is to blind the hell out of snipers camping.


45 service stars :O wow ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, Recon players aren't supposed to camp. They're supposed to do there job as a recon player, MAV, Spotting, and taking out players that are at the front of the line.


spotting can be done on a high power scope at a long distance ...

and you could also take out ennemy at long distance depending on how good you are etc...


----------



## Jesse D

Input lag is a bit of a funny thing when dealing with small differences <30ms....

I remember reading a few articles on it when I originally switched from a monitor to a 47" LCD, and then read up on it again when I moved to my 73" DLP for gaming purposes. Now I know that a DLP is definitely on the higher side of input lag, however how much of a difference does it really make???

After doing a bit of searching (again) I came up with 20ms being about 1fps... Now I realize that on a site like this where we strive for the ultimate build and squeeze every last fps we can out of our hardware by OC it the just under 3fps I am losing by sporting a DLP can be a bit of a big deal. That said however I do see some people with lower end setups spending quite a bit extra on lower input lag monitors. I just have to wonder if that extra 200 would be better spent on upgrading other hardware parts instead....

I may have my thinking wrong about how this works, and if so please point it out for me... Also as a bit of fun I just found this a few minutes ago and thought I would share.

http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/index.php

I didnt score to well, but plan on coming back when I havent been drinking and seeing if there is a difference between gaming mode on my tv or standard. It would be really nice to see someone do a test of multiple monitors to see how much it really effects their performance.

BTW the name I used is JD Shady (#70 for now) and my setup (if it matters)

Mitsubishi 73738 (Standard mode) (8ft away)
Bluetooth mouse
Other specs below in my sig

If anyone else would like to try post your results of 5 clicks, Im curious to see how bad I did in my state of inebriation.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 45 service stars :O wow ...
> spotting can be done on a high power scope at a long distance ...
> and you could also take out ennemy at long distance depending on how good you are etc...


Sure you can take out enemies at a long distance, but you're not going to be doing the same impact a good recon player is who is sniping up close and using the MAV and also using the Spawn Beacon. One of the most crucial parts of the Recon.

Adding in these scopes encourages camping, camping at further distance at that. Exactly what was not intended for the game, which is why they even named the class Recon.

Sniping at that distance just won't be consistent enough to the point where you would make a big enough impact. Recon players make a huge impact on a team, if not the biggest impact.


----------



## CRizzy141

Sooooo....BF3 recently got me to resurrect my old DIY PC, and now I'm thinking about upgrading it. Everything under my profile is current except for the memory, which is now 4x2. A couple quick questions if anyone could indulge me....

(1) Is the 8450x2 going to cut the mustard? BF3 runs well enough on my laptop, but I enjoy tooling around with stuff I admittedly know little about.

(2) Should I consider a processor upgrade, or am I still in fairly good shape?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sure you can take out enemies at a long distance, but you're not going to be doing the same impact a good recon player is who is sniping up close and using the MAV and also using the Spawn Beacon. One of the most crucial parts of the Recon.
> Adding in these scopes encourages camping, camping at further distance at that. Exactly what was not intended for the game, which is why they even named the class Recon.
> Sniping at that distance just won't be consistent enough to the point where you would make a big enough impact. Recon players make a huge impact on a team, if not the biggest impact.


did you mean a good quickscoper ? or did you really mean a good shooter up close ?

why dont they just add a close quarter carbine to the recon class instead of pistol for self defense ?


----------



## crashdummy35

One of my best games yet:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15270781/1/328550580/

Some noob stole the AA while I was repairing it and put and end to my anti-air streak--about 12 or 13 air vehicles. Sent a shout out for a soflam near the Forest rocks facing the US side and you should have seen it, completely swung the game we were losing around to our favor..JAVs criss/crossing from everywhere.

Great fun. If BF2 was better than this, I really wish I had taken the time to play it.

>>>Edit:<<< @CRizzy141 That rig should run BF3 fairly well. Decent. But it will depend on the res of your monitor too, bro. (*And is your cpu overclocked..?*) At 1440x900 my crappy rig runs it just fine. All High, x2 AA, x16 AF, Post Processing Off, Ambient Occlussion Off.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> did you mean a good quickscoper ? or did you really mean a good shooter up close ?
> why dont they just add a close quarter carbine to the recon class instead of pistol for self defense ?


A good close sniper, but a player able to quickscope would obviously benefit him as well. I see no point in using a close quarter carbine with the recon class, the REX/.44 does 50+ damage up close already and is a complete monster up close.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> did you mean a good quickscoper ? or did you really mean a good shooter up close ?
> why dont they just add a close quarter carbine to the recon class instead of pistol for self defense ?


There are guns like teh P90 that are available to all classes;i prsonally go with the MK Mod 11or whatever the starter weapon is called or the SKS with a suppressor nad 4x scope for close to mid range when I assault with the TUGs/MAV.

I do however mess around with the M98+8x scope on tdm and get so much satisfaction in taking out enemies at close quaters


----------



## Buska103

I had a really nice game today - Strike at Karkand Conquest Large (Conquest Assault), my team was the attackers.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15245048/1/278235889/
I pulled off a 9.6 KDR, with 48 total kills and 5 deaths. 46 of those kills were with a G3A3! Other two was with a pistol, absolutely NO vehicle kills.


----------



## CallsignVega

Is there a new hack out today? I just came from three servers where some cheating noob was using that insta-kill hack that kills you even if you are in a vehicle. God I hate client side coded games.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## CRizzy141

Quote:


> @CRizzy141 That rig should run BF3 fairly well. Decent. But it will depend on the res of your monitor too, bro. (And is your cpu overclocked..?) At 1440x900 my crappy rig runs it just fine. All High, x2 AA, x16 AF, Post Processing Off, Ambient Occlussion Off.


Thanks for the response! My monitor is decent...Dell 20" S2009W, so it supports 16x9. I've considered going larger, as I'm a grad student and often use split windows for word processing; it's not unusual for me to have 4 windows open on a single screen (3 for research, 1 for writing). I actually have $300 in credit at Amazon that I've been saving for a hobby, so I could put it towards updating my rig a bit, but if I'd be better off waiting I'd be happy to. CPU is not overclocked, and being that (I think) it's made for it that's definitely something I should think about doing...same with the vid, since it comes with the OCing software (though I've heard it's garbage?).


----------



## CallsignVega

EDIT: Make that four servers in a row now all noobs using the same-insta kill cheat. This last server had two of them at once. Definitely something going on here as the noob cheaters are coming out of the woodwork today.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> EDIT: Make that four servers in a row now all noobs using the same-insta kill cheat. This last server had two of them at once. Definitely something going on here as the noob cheaters are coming out of the woodwork today.


Haxor meeting? maybe all the haxxors are meeting for a clan meeting? Imma start an Anti-BF3 Hack Club


----------



## Jesse D

Ive been killed a couple times today with a medpack....


----------



## james8

yup i can confirm that the insta-kill headshot hack is roaming. imma get back to metro 2033 and stop playing bf3 for couple of days and hopefully PBB will get the hack.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CRizzy141*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> @CRizzy141 That rig should run BF3 fairly well. Decent. But it will depend on the res of your monitor too, bro. (And is your cpu overclocked..?) At 1440x900 my crappy rig runs it just fine. All High, x2 AA, x16 AF, Post Processing Off, Ambient Occlussion Off.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response! My monitor is decent...Dell 20" S2009W, so it supports 16x9. I've considered going larger, as I'm a grad student and often use split windows for word processing; it's not unusual for me to have 4 windows open on a single screen (3 for research, 1 for writing). I actually have $300 in credit at Amazon that I've been saving for a hobby, so I could put it towards updating my rig a bit, but if I'd be better off waiting I'd be happy to. CPU is not overclocked, and being that (I think) it's made for it that's definitely something I should think about doing...same with the vid, since it comes with the OCing software (though I've heard it's garbage?).
Click to expand...

Make a thread in the AMD cpu section : "Help Overclock My PII 965 BE". It'll really help. You don't have to go to far with it but, BF3 is pretty demanding.

I'm not familiar with x2 cards but, that's what the AMD Graphics Card section is for









With only 4 gigs of RAM and an older cpu like mine I'd download Game Booster and give it a shot. It's free now. Before you game turn it on and it disables all unnecessary processes and services--frees up memory and cpu power. If you have any questions about it just PM me, I've used it for a couple of years now.
http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html

Good luck. Get out on the Battlefield.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Was on an infantry only server earlier and within the first 4 minutes a guy calling himself TarDidSmurf or something like that went 97/0....using the medic paddles. Def something new out and about.


----------



## james8

what is the best setting for the network/lag slider? i've seen people use it all the way to the left


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> A good close sniper, but a player able to quickscope would obviously benefit him as well. I see no point in using a close quarter carbine with the recon class, the REX/.44 does 50+ damage up close already and is a complete monster up close.


maybe its my way of playing that doesnt suit aggresive recon .. engi assault or support im all aggresive ... but recon i tend to take it a bit easier on myself if that makes sense ... rex? thats the gun you unlock on co-op right?

.44 well not my type of gun for sure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> There are guns like teh P90 that are available to all classes;i prsonally go with the MK Mod 11or whatever the starter weapon is called or the SKS with a suppressor nad 4x scope for close to mid range when I assault with the TUGs/MAV.
> I do however mess around with the M98+8x scope on tdm and get so much satisfaction in taking out enemies at close quaters


the only pdw that i am good with is the mp7... yes i did love it in single player









lets just say that my go to gun needs a good medium recoil decent firerate and fast reload .. the mp7 from what i recall in the single player mission night shift was just that .. very low recoil fast rate + fast reload

ill have to manage to get some help for the co-op missions i guess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Ive been killed a couple times today with a medpack....


deffinatly a hack


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Guys, the mod said a couple times not to talk about hackers. We've all been on the other end of them at some point and it sure is frustrating.

I tend to leave my network slider in the middle.


----------



## Live_free

I just unlocked squad ammo, but now I can't find reg ammo specialization. With squad ammo I get 4 RPG, with ammo I get 9. Can I use reg ammo? I dont see it in my specializations.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> I just unlocked squad ammo, but now I can't find reg ammo specialization. With squad ammo I get 4 RPG, with ammo I get 9. Can I use reg ammo? I dont see it in my specializations.


are you sure about the 9 grenades on normal ammo spec?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> I just unlocked squad ammo, but now I can't find reg ammo specialization. With squad ammo I get 4 RPG, with ammo I get 9. Can I use reg ammo? I dont see it in my specializations.


Only if you hate teamwork...

If you want 10 rpg (9 plus 1 in the chamber as it were) use squad explode when you get it in 5 levels. Your best bet @ your level is to equip whatever squad specializations you have then ask your squad members to help you out by equipping what you need. Your squad and team will greatly benefit.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Looks like I was missing a lot of fun on Gulf of Oman. Luckly, the achievements are here to remind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15254994/1/349947550/
> P.S. Welcome back kcuestag


I'm still not back home, 1 week left.









Also, please stop discussing any cheating related matter, we all know cheaters exist and will exist forever in Multiplayer games, just ignore them, and play on servers which have active admins.


----------



## Ysbzqu6572

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=184PgaI6_60


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Can you kill people with a Defib?
Ultimate troll.
Like in the real world


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Can you kill people with a Defib?
> Ultimate troll.
> Like in the real world


yup; but you have to hit a certain sweet spot which is almost impossible to find in a real combat situation


----------



## JCG

Noob question (







), how do I actually use the guided shell on MBTs, atgm on IFVs, and air missiles on the LAV AA?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Noob question (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), how do I actually use the guided shell on MBTs, atgm on IFVs, and air missiles on the LAV AA?


Switch to your secondary weapon (look in your key bindings) I use a xbox controller so I press right on the dpad (which is also the button that brings up torch, defib, etc...)

Then lock on and fire/fire and direct...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=184PgaI6_60


Nice. You must be one of the people I absolutely hate when you're on the other team ;p
I tried to learn how to fly today since my team was completely owning the other team. I kinda got the basics down but I don't see how you fly like that, do you have any tips?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man, such a rough night. So many various hacks now. Even server mods in on it on some servers. Oh, I can't spawn now all of a sudden? Nice. Just one shady server after another. Must be a Saturday phenomena.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man, such a rough night. So many various hacks now. Even server mods in on it on some servers. Oh, I can't spawn now all of a sudden? Nice. Just one shady server after another. Must be a Saturday phenomena.


Agree.

I have seen more obvious cheaters in the last 3 days than I have since launch, next ban wave must be imminent.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I joined in a metro server and after about 5 minutes starting using a 320 smoke attachment because my team was getting pushed back to the spawn, then all of a sudden ban as soon as I started gaining ground using it. Not even able to take base close flag... Another metro server had a spawn hacker as soon as I joined. And yet another server, Caspian, hacker with the beloved scar-h one shoting everyone.

/rant.


----------



## iARDAs

AH man i saw this most irritating guy ever

His name was bellamy i guess.

He killed me with a SMAW in a non RPG/SMAW on infantary server

and than ranted when others used RPG on infantary.

Gotta love those people.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Can you kill people with a Defib?
> Ultimate troll.
> Like in the real world


yes you can

so far i am at 11 kills LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H4wk*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=184PgaI6_60


good chopper skills right there

i wish i was half as good as you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> yup; but you have to hit a certain sweet spot which is almost impossible to find in a real combat situation


not true .. its highly doable if you sneak up on them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Noob question (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), how do I actually use the guided shell on MBTs, atgm on IFVs, and air missiles on the LAV AA?


equip it .. and then 2 for selecting that weapon .. and guided shells if you are not locking on a soflam will require straight line of sight on a tank or jeep .. those shells are best used against helis with the help of citv station or soflam .. otherwise they dont do much ..

tho the atgm for lavs isnt a lock on required weapon and re-arming time is so slow that i prefer to have apfs projectile as my secondary .. so i could 5 shot with primary gun .. switch to secondary blast 5 .. go back to primary blast 5 ... you get the picture ...

dont really remember if its the last or one of the last of the lav upgrade but its effective to sustain a good rate of fire with the lav under constant infantry attack from all sides


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Switch to your secondary weapon (look in your key bindings) I use a xbox controller so I press right on the dpad (which is also the button that brings up torch, defib, etc...)
> Then lock on and fire/fire and direct...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> equip it .. and then 2 for selecting that weapon .. and guided shells if you are not locking on a soflam will require straight line of sight on a tank or jeep .. those shells are best used against helis with the help of citv station or soflam .. otherwise they dont do much ..
> tho the atgm for lavs isnt a lock on required weapon and re-arming time is so slow that i prefer to have apfs projectile as my secondary .. so i could 5 shot with primary gun .. switch to secondary blast 5 .. go back to primary blast 5 ... you get the picture ...
> dont really remember if its the last or one of the last of the lav upgrade but its effective to sustain a good rate of fire with the lav under constant infantry attack from all sides


Brilliant! Cheers guys


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Brilliant! Cheers guys


if i knew of a program that could record gameplay without hugging too much from the cpu id reccord gameplay of the lav of how i equiped it

its very effective for a quick gun and run attack vs a flanked tank if the driver is a noob .. of course you get out quick while dumping ammo at him all the time and you might kill it


----------



## Herophobic

Why on the most of the servers it's forbidden to use RPG on infantry?????? It's not like it's very efficient, on the contrary....
And also there's an assignment that asks you to do that... im kinda confused.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Why on the most of the servers it's forbidden to use RPG on infantry?????? It's not like it's very efficient, on the contrary....
> And also there's an assignment that asks you to do that... im kinda confused.


i do believe that rpg on infantry makes that person look skillless

and the 50 at rocket kills doesnt specify infantry kills


----------



## digitally

There are some number of hackers now... Guess its time for me to take a break.


----------



## Buska103

Hm, everyone is talking about hackers but I never see any.. I've still only seen 2 hackers in my 221 hours of playing BF3...
I join mixed 32p conquest servers.


----------



## JCG

I _despise_ the B2K maps. Having said that, had an awesome game on Wake Island - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15391036/1/202901573/ . Our team still lost though ..









WTH? That round lasted 1hr 21mins but my assignment still says 26mins played so far.


----------



## theturbofd

People need to play on GCC streamed servers I rarely see a hacker







It's quite funny seeing

This person has been kicked "AIMBOT"


----------



## ntherblast

Lol I have seen so many players over colonel rank 60. Do these people not have obligations such as work and school the game came out in late oct its been like two months how is this possible?

Also this forum lags out sometimes when I post theres this loading sign(submitting content) but it never actually posts...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol I have seen so many players over colonel rank 60. Do these people not have obligations such as work and school the game came out in late oct its been like two months how is this possible?
> Also this forum lags out sometimes when I post theres this loading sign(submitting content) but it never actually posts...


Those with a high SPM are going to be leveling considerably quicker than you. I'm colonel rank 16, and i've stopped playing the last two weeks (besides 5 games in the last two weeks







).

Time Played: 163H 13M
SPM: 613

It only takes about a day for me to level up, (4-5 hours).

Oh and I don't pad on Metro servers. I'm sure I could do it under 3 hours if I were to actually stat pad Metro...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MountainDewMadOScar*
> 
> Can you kill people with a Defib?
> Ultimate troll.
> Like in the real world


It's really really hard. I haven't been able to get it done in a "real" fight yet... So far I've: killed like 3 people with my blow torch, C4ed one guy as he hid in some rocks and sniped, creeped up behind about 4 guys and put my pistol right up against the backs of their heads and _BLAM!_, but haven't been able to get a defib kill--I've tried like 8 times already. One guy turned right around and knifed me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> People need to play on GCC streamed servers I rarely see a hacker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite funny seeing
> This person has been kicked "AIMBOT"


How do you do this ^ ? That's not in the filter options, is it?

Edit: Ah, the power of Google...
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1453285-play-streaming-servers-avoid-cheats-3.html

Edit #2: @ dmasteR, Got it.







Never even knew what that was before. Will definitely keep my eyes open for them though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It's really really hard. I haven't been able to get it done in a "real" fight yet... So far I've: killed like 3 people with my blow torch, C4ed one guy as he hid in some rocks and sniped, creeped up behind about 4 guys and put my pistol right up against the backs of their heads and _BLAM!_, but haven't been able to get a defib kill--I've tried like 8 times already. One guy turned right around and knifed me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do this ^ ? That's not in the filter options, is it?


Nope, just find servers with GCC or PBBans in the server name. These are all servers that are streaming. I think the filter will work for this.

Just kidding it doesn't work for this. Just tried it. Just look for servers with GCC / Pbbans in the name. Oh and stay away from Metro 64, you're just asking for hackers to be in the server.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> those shells are best used against helis with the help of citv station or soflam .. otherwise they dont do much ..
> 
> tho the atgm for lavs isnt a lock on required weapon and re-arming time is so slow that i prefer to have apfs projectile as my secondary .. so i could 5 shot with primary gun .. switch to secondary blast 5 .. go back to primary blast 5 ... you get the picture ...
> 
> dont really remember if its the last or one of the last of the lav upgrade but its effective to sustain a good rate of fire with the lav under constant infantry attack from all sides


Have to disagree.

I get soooo angry when im in a tank and the driver doesnt have guided shell. (or im driving and the gunner wont switch to citv when needed) Guided shell will take out choppers, planes, and if the citv person is smart they will lock on and fast moving jeeps so the tanks can take them out from a distance with ease. (not to forget it takes out mav and adds and extra life saving tank round to tank battles)

Atgm is the only way you will take out a tank in a close quarters battle in ifv (provided the tank driver is even somewhat proficient) Apfs is good for infantry, and other ifv, but you will lose to almost any tank driver with skill.

As far as the AA I havent used it myself in a while (though I put my kid in it or base AA when he plays) I didnt know you could use anything but AA missile.... The only other perk you could get that would be related to fire would be belt speed. (you get it at level 3 right after missile) Either way though the AA missile setup is great... You lock/fire making any aircraft drop flares/use ECM which makes them vulnerable to other aircraft/stingers/uninterrupted locks with laser designators. Then you still have the main cannon which easily destroys any aircraft, infantry, ifv, and tanks (as long as you keep moving tanks are usually pretty easy to take out provided they are not using guided shell/citv because then your dead) The harassment properties of the AA missiles, not to mention the kills you get now and then when they have already had to drop flares/ECM, makes them a pretty invaluable asset not just to you, but your team as a whole.

Everyone has their own playing profile of course.... this is just my


----------



## Live_free

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Only if you hate teamwork...
> If you want 10 rpg (9 plus 1 in the chamber as it were) use squad explode when you get it in 5 levels. Your best bet @ your level is to equip whatever squad specializations you have then ask your squad members to help you out by equipping what you need. Your squad and team will greatly benefit.


So squad replaces the regular spec? How incredibly stupid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> I just unlocked squad ammo, but now I can't find reg ammo specialization. With squad ammo I get 4 RPG, with ammo I get 9. Can I use reg ammo? I dont see it in my specializations.
> 
> 
> 
> are you sure about the 9 grenades on normal ammo spec?
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## iARDAs

I just had my best game ever

20 kills 1 death.









I used a light machinegun Pachenkung or something like that. It was in that Karkand map where at the end you are assaulting a big building.

Also got my very first nemesis ribbon.

Damn good game. I am proud.

I wish I could play like that everytime.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> So squad replaces the regular spec? How incredibly stupid.
> Yep.


They must have changed (or more likely borked) something that gave ammo a boost in RPG. Back when I had only the regular non squad versions it was still explode that gave the RPG count bump just as squad explode gives it to your whole squad.

Aside from that I am personally glad they take away the singular form when you get the squad upgrade. For a while there was too many people that had squad perks and were not using them. Seems pretty *not stupid* other than the fact it is possibly borked.

If you look on the weapons page in your stats it even states that ammo will only increase primary and sidearm weapon ammo... and that explode increases explosives and rocket.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I really hate when I'm running away from enemy fire and they kill me when I'm already around the corner. My friend said I was "interpt" basically the server lag makes it so I'm around the corner on my screen but the enemy still sees me on his screen.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Guided shell will take out choppers, *planes,*:


It doesn't work on planes. I've tried 30 or so times. Javelins work though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I really hate when I'm running away from enemy fire and they kill me when I'm already around the corner. My friend said I was "interpt" basically the server lag makes it so I'm around the corner on my screen but the enemy still sees me on his screen.


Thats exactly what happens bro.

The lag is the cause.

You think you just turned around the corner and hid but in fact you are JUST about to be hidden but still exposed.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats exactly what happens bro.
> The lag is the cause.
> You think you just turned around the corner and hid but in fact you are JUST about to be hidden but still exposed.


It seems that BF3 is the worst with this type of thing. I've played MANY FPS games and it only seems to happen all the time with BF3.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just had my best game ever
> 20 kills 1 death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a light machinegun Pachenkung or something like that. It was in that Karkand map where at the end you are assaulting a big building.
> Also got my very first nemesis ribbon.
> Damn good game. I am proud.
> *I wish I could play like that everytime.*


Congrats.

On the bold ^ "big" games wouldn't feel as good if they happened every game...









I wish they would re-work the TDM. I've only played a couple of games of TDM but, I'm just not feeling it. Like on Tehran Highway; you only get 1 street out of the ENTIRE map to play on? Huh? Why not entire maps, with or without vehicles ( according to server preference), and just let mayhem ensue..? Basically Conquest without objectives--just raw battle. Some of the best games I've played were on infantry only servers without vehicles and, even though we did play objectives, it had more of a TDM feel to it than DICE's idea of TDM does.

I'm seriously loving BF3 but, if they want this to be "the" game shooters come to, it needs a few tweaks. The fact that I'm seriously considering buying MW3 when I find it on sale for cheap shows BF3 just can't give me the TDM fix I am used to. I wish I could get it in BF3. Really do. But I'm just not feeling this specific mode in it.


----------



## naizarak

Can someone link me to the official OCN platoon? I've searched on battlelog but found 5 different clubs.


----------



## TriviumKM

Edit: Never mind


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats exactly what happens bro.
> The lag is the cause.
> You think you just turned around the corner and hid but in fact you are JUST about to be hidden but still exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that BF3 is the worst with this type of thing. I've played MANY FPS games and it only seems to happen all the time with BF3.
Click to expand...

Yeah, BF3 netcode is the worst. It's clientside in BF3 so if some guy on the other side of the planet with 2000 ping sees you and shoots you properly on his screen, it will kill you once it catches up to you, even if you're safely behind cover on your screen. Even in 100 ping situations this can still happen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Can someone link me to the official OCN platoon? I've searched on battlelog but found 5 different clubs.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> It doesn't work on planes. I've tried 30 or so times. Javelins work though.


I assure you that it does... I have shot down quite a few jets with it before... All you need is a good squadmate to run your citv and have your guided shell ready because they move out of range faster than a chopper.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Congrats.
> On the bold ^ "big" games wouldn't feel as good if they happened every game...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would re-work the TDM. I've only played a couple of games of TDM but, I'm just not feeling it. Like on Tehran Highway; you only get 1 street out of the ENTIRE map to play on? Huh? Why not entire maps, with or without vehicles ( according to server preference), and just let mayhem ensue..? Basically Conquest without objectives--just raw battle. Some of the best games I've played were on infantry only servers without vehicles and, even though we did play objectives, it had more of a TDM feel to it than DICE's idea of TDM does.
> I'm seriously loving BF3 but, if they want this to be "the" game shooters come to, it needs a few tweaks. The fact that I'm seriously considering buying MW3 when I find it on sale for cheap shows BF3 just can't give me the TDM fix I am used to. I wish I could get it in BF3. Really do. But I'm just not feeling this specific mode in it.


I agree the TDM maps should be a little bit bigger, but if they were too big there would be too much space, you wouldn't be able to find the other team without wandering around for a while.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I agree the TDM maps should be a little bit bigger, but if they were too big there would be too much space, you wouldn't be able to find the other team without wandering around for a while.


But look at it like this:
1) 64-man/32-man TDM (with or without vehicles, servers choose)
2) Operation Firestorm map--Construction + Warehouses + Filling Station are the playable areas
3) Server sets the amount of deaths or playing time
4) Revives refund a death
5) Random spawn _OR_ squad spawn after a death, you choose. Wanna lone wolf/hot dog it..? Cool. Wanna roll in a squad..? Cool too.

Constricting the graphical beauty/destructible environments too much for the sake of speedy game play to lure in a "certain" audience is lame on DICE's part. Notice all the players completely ignoring objectives in conquest maps (especially in the big servers). Is it wrong? You bet; cap or GTHO is my motto. But what does it say? Maybe, like me, they just want a plain ol' war to fight now and then.

But this is just the pov of a noob. Nothing more.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, BF3 netcode is the worst. It's clientside in BF3 so if some guy on the other side of the planet with 2000 ping sees you and shoots you properly on his screen, it will kill you once it catches up to you, even if you're safely behind cover on your screen. Even in 100 ping situations this can still happen.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/


Ya, leads to those "how the heck did he shoot me through that huge boulder!" moments, then you realize this is BF3 net-code at it's finest.









Anyone else notice the ridiculous viewpoint disparity between what is shown on screen and the character model? If you see someone with even two inches of the top of his helmet sticking up from behind something, it means he fully see's and can shoot you. I hadn't realized that everyone in BF3 run's around holding their weapon up to the top of their helmet ready to fire at all times.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, BF3 netcode is the worst. It's clientside in BF3 so if some guy on the other side of the planet with 2000 ping sees you and shoots you properly on his screen, it will kill you once it catches up to you, even if you're safely behind cover on your screen. Even in 100 ping situations this can still happen.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/


Doesn't matter what the pings are. Two players can have 30 ping, and you'll still be shot behind cover. Ping =/= latency

Sure you have 30 ping, but that's slightly different than latency. You need to add up the latency value between you and the server, and the the latency value between the other player and the server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, leads to those "how the heck did he shoot me through that huge boulder!" moments, then you realize this is BF3 net-code at it's finest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice the ridiculous viewpoint disparity between what is shown on screen and the character model? If you see someone with even two inches of the top of his helmet sticking up from behind something, it means he fully see's and can shoot you. I hadn't realized that everyone in BF3 run's around holding their weapon up to the top of their helmet ready to fire at all times.


That's the other thing, the camera on the model is at the tip of the helmet.


----------



## TehStone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's the other thing, the camera on the model is at the tip of the helmet.


It took Valve more than a year to fix this on CS:S so I would be surprised if we ever see a fix from EA. You just have to be aware of this. I assumed right from the start that the player views and fires from the top of their head and I play accordingly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TehStone*
> 
> It took Valve more than a year to fix this on CS:S so I would be surprised if we ever see a fix from EA. You just have to be aware of this. I assumed right from the start that the player views and fires from the top of their head and I play accordingly.


Correct, it took valve over a year to fix it, but it's something that people have grown accustomed to from 1.6. The only reason they changed it were because pub players wanted it changed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Have to disagree.
> I get soooo angry when im in a tank and the driver doesnt have guided shell. (or im driving and the gunner wont switch to citv when needed) Guided shell will take out choppers, planes, and if the citv person is smart they will lock on and fast moving jeeps so the tanks can take them out from a distance with ease. (not to forget it takes out mav and adds and extra life saving tank round to tank battles)
> Atgm is the only way you will take out a tank in a close quarters battle in ifv (provided the tank driver is even somewhat proficient) Apfs is good for infantry, and other ifv, but you will lose to almost any tank driver with skill.
> As far as the AA I havent used it myself in a while (though I put my kid in it or base AA when he plays) I didnt know you could use anything but AA missile.... The only other perk you could get that would be related to fire would be belt speed. (you get it at level 3 right after missile) Either way though the AA missile setup is great... You lock/fire making any aircraft drop flares/use ECM which makes them vulnerable to other aircraft/stingers/uninterrupted locks with laser designators. Then you still have the main cannon which easily destroys any aircraft, infantry, ifv, and tanks (as long as you keep moving tanks are usually pretty easy to take out provided they are not using guided shell/citv because then your dead) The harassment properties of the AA missiles, not to mention the kills you get now and then when they have already had to drop flares/ECM, makes them a pretty invaluable asset not just to you, but your team as a whole.
> Everyone has their own playing profile of course.... this is just my


the thing is i am usually alone or with a gunner in the tank .. most of the time i barely see a 3rd seat ... turning the guided shell into useless upgrade most of the time
but the thing is i started to get better at aiming with the normal round vs low flying helis









so that makes up for it most of the time .. but others i wish people would use more soflams on certain maps to make the tanks and engi more usefull

and the only way to win vs a tank in a ifv is to stay on the move like the mobile aa .. but even atgm missile is weak due to the slow reload time .. at least for me

i much prefer the abbility to supress fire on infantry without mercy and be able to give tanks a good run for their money or even kill them

and the good thing i like about the apfsp is that you dont need to see much of the tank to hit it .. while the missile makes the most damage on exposed area at the rear ... so you are effectively leaving yourself with the option of taking the tank from behind him .. wich leaves you uncovered ... but with the apfsp i can actually gun from a place with covers all around me while driving away

the 3rd volley usually disable him .. wich slows the tank down .. wich makes it easy for infantry to kill it .. or even me to finish it

just my 2:2cents:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I assure you that it does... I have shot down quite a few jets with it before... All you need is a good squadmate to run your citv and have your guided shell ready because they move out of range faster than a chopper.


took out quite a few jets with the javelin

jets are harder tho


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the thing is i am usually alone or with a gunner in the tank .. most of the time i barely see a 3rd seat ... turning the guided shell into useless upgrade most of the time
> but the thing is i started to get better at aiming with the normal round vs low flying helis


The amount of helis I've shot out of the air with tanks or RPG's is ridiculous... it is sooooo easy on wake, chopper pilots have a nasty habit of hovering over points, makes them a really easy shot. Not that I haven't shot plenty when they were doing strafing runs









I'm happy I still haven't been shot down by a tank or RPG in a chopper, I want to keep it that way


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> The amount of helis I've shot out of the air with tanks or RPG's is ridiculous... it is sooooo easy on wake, chopper pilots have a nasty habit of hovering over points, makes them a really easy shot. Not that I haven't shot plenty when they were doing strafing runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy I still haven't been shot down by a tank or RPG in a chopper, I want to keep it that way


i've had the worse luck when facing heli's in tanks









most of the time they either fly too high and too close to me so i dont have time to get it right on first shot .. but i did get a lo worthy kill on caspian border\

shot down an heli hovering above hilltop flag that i had no visual on .. so basicly i dumb aimed my shot at hilltop and i got 3 kills + vehicule destroyed in just one tank shell

it did make me laugh and wonder what just happened

but most of the time heli's fly too high and appear out of nowhere on most maps ..

but if i can see them from afar i can be effective to some degree but i do need some sort of pointers as to predict where they will be when the round lands and altitude pointers with the us tank sight ... with the russian sight its pretty easy to judge distance and altitude and all


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What do you guys think is the best all around weapon? In the all class section, I'm looking for peoples thoughts on the best (most accurate, most damage) weapon???

It's between the:
MP7

PP-2000

UMP-45

PDW-R

P90

AS VAIL

PP-19


Remember, most accurate at long distance, and most damage.

I'm thinking PDW-R or P90...just not sure which has more damage...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What do you guys think is the best all around weapon? In the all class section, I'm looking for peoples thoughts on the best (most accurate, most damage) weapon???
> It's between the:
> Remember, most accurate at long distance, and most damage.


PP-19 without a doubt.


----------



## james8

AS VAL is extremely good. it has low recoil and is virtually silent.








PP-19 has a huge clip for your occasionally shaky aim


----------



## Maniak

I haven't played with the PP-19 yet, but the rest are all best used for mid-close range combat. The AS-Val and the MP7 have incredibly fast fire rates at the cost of ammo per clip and range. The others are similar in the distance shots. Whatever gun you pick, make sure you get off those burst shots instead of firing full auto. I haven't really played with the UMP, but I do rem. it was really crazy before they made changes. Anyone know if it's still a great weapon? I do rem. something about the PDW-R being "buffed" somehow during the last patch? That might be what you need if you need long range accuracy.

Mid range guns can be decently accurate at long range if your patient with the burst fire. Some of them just don't pack the punch at that distance as much as the assault rifles do though (unless you're playing hardcore).

I don't really play long distance with mid-range guns other than giving suppressive fire so maybe the more experienced can chime in.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Doesn't matter what the pings are. Two players can have 30 ping, and you'll still be shot behind cover. Ping =/= latency
> 
> Sure you have 30 ping, but that's slightly different than latency. You need to add up the latency value between you and the server, and the the latency value between the other player and the server


Ping is related to latency though. There's obviously the delay of the server processing the events on top of the amount of time it takes packets to reach the server but ping is a good indication of the majority of the delay. It's only because of client side hitbox detection that we now have to add in the time delay of the other player receiving your past location and then shooting at a previous location you were in and communicating that information to the server for it to then notify you that you were killed in the past.

Now here's another thing - some people have said that the ping ingame BF3 is the ping between you to the other players which is why you can't see your own ping. Anyone know if this is true? That would be pretty pointless though because the other player has to communicate to the server, not you. The routes between the other player > server > you is different then trying to route to the other player directly.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ping is related to latency though. There's obviously the delay of the server processing the events on top of the amount of time it takes packets to reach the server but ping is a good indication of the majority of the delay. It's only because of client side hitbox detection that we now have to add in the time delay of the other player receiving your past location and then shooting at a previous location you were in and communicating that information to the server for it to then notify you that you were killed in the past.
> Now here's another thing - some people have said that the ping ingame BF3 is the ping between you to the other players which is why you can't see your own ping. Anyone know if this is true? That would be pretty pointless though because the other player has to communicate to the server, not you. The routes between the other player > server > you is different then trying to route to the other player directly.


Correct ping is directly related to latency, but I wanted to make sure everyone understood slightly more in depth.

No, the ping in game is not between you and other players, that's completely incorrect.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct ping is directly related to latency, but I wanted to make sure everyone understood slightly more in depth.
> 
> No, the ping in game is not between you and other players, that's completely incorrect.


No, you didn't go in depth at all. I've already explained that the netcode is client side and you claimed ping doesn't matter at all then said ping isn't relevant to latency. Sorry, but that's exactly what ping is; the amount of time it takes to send packets to the server.

Do you have a link of any dev explaining it or release notes?

Just to help people realize how stupid BF3 netcode is:

- Say you have two players each with 100 ping to the server (An ideal situation as it's usually much worse).
- It takes 200ms for the other person to see where you are.
- He then shoots at your position back in time 200ms ago and then sends that to the server making a total of 300ms of lag to when the server declares you dead.
- But you don't find out about that for another 100ms making up almost an entire half-second of delay in an FPS game!

How can anyone play competitively knowing that everything they do is delayed a half second at best? You want to start shooting at the guy running in front of you? Sorry, you already died almost a half-second ago and you're shooting blanks.
Which is why, when you often get revived, you find out that those 10 or so bullets you thought you shot, are still in your mag.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct ping is directly related to latency, but I wanted to make sure everyone understood slightly more in depth.
> No, the ping in game is not between you and other players, that's completely incorrect.


I don't think the ingame ping is even a ping (in milliseconds at least), we've had people below 10 and people outside the UK (UK server) below 15 - I've not seen it in any other game.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Im not sure if my performance is correct for my system specs, I get about 50-60 fps with all settings on low at 1920x1080, but AA is 2x and deffered on Medium. The game just does not feel as smooth as it should, with my current rig. The game even at 50 FPS doesn't feel smooth and just a bit jerkey, I have turned off tripple buffering aswell as renderaheadlimit. I cant figure out if the gameis just super hard to run or if somthing is wrong.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I really hate when I'm running away from enemy fire and they kill me when I'm already around the corner. My friend said I was "interpt" basically the server lag makes it so I'm around the corner on my screen but the enemy still sees me on his screen.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what happens bro.
> The lag is the cause.
> You think you just turned around the corner and hid but in fact you are JUST about to be hidden but still exposed.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> It seems that BF3 is the worst with this type of thing. I've played MANY FPS games and it only seems to happen all the time with BF3.


Hallelujah!!

I would complain about this all the time in the first month BF3 came out but no one believed me. I'm glad people understand now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> No, you didn't go in depth at all. I've already explained that the netcode is client side and you claimed ping does matter at all then said ping isn't relevant to latency. Sorry, but that's exactly what ping is; the amount of time it takes to send packets to the server.
> Do you have a link of any dev explaining it or release notes?
> Just to help people realize how stupid BF3 netcode is:
> - Say you have two players each with 100 ping to the server (An ideal situation as it's usually much worse).
> - It takes 200ms for the other person to see where you are.
> - He then shoots at your position back in time 200ms ago and then sends that to the server making a total of 300ms of lag to when the server declares you dead.
> - But you don't find out about that for another 100ms making up almost an entire half-second of delay in an FPS game!
> How can anyone play competitively knowing that everything they do is delayed a half second at best? You want to start shooting at the guy running in front of you? Sorry, you already died almost a half-second ago and you're shooting blanks.
> Which is why, when you often get revived, you find out that those 10 or so bullets you thought you shot, are still in your mag.


I never said that ping didn't matter. Nor did I say ping isn't relevant to latency.

*EDIT*: When I said ping didn't matter I meant that it doesn't matter what your ping is, you'll still be shot behind the wall.
Quote:


> Doesn't matter what the pings are. Two players can have 30 ping, and you'll still be shot behind cover. Ping =/= latency
> Sure you have 30 ping, but that's slightly different than latency. You need to add up the latency value between you and the server, and the the latency value between the other player and the server.


Quote:


> Correct *ping is directly related to latency*, but I wanted to make sure everyone understood slightly more in depth.
> No, the ping in game is not between you and other players, that's completely incorrect.


There is no server validation, which is why its client sided hit detection. Everything is routed through the server, but not validated making it client sided.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I don't think the ingame ping is even a ping (in milliseconds at least), we've had people below 10 and people outside the UK (UK server) below 15 - I've not seen it in any other game.


Unsure unfortunately. Ping varies from game to game even when the server is located on the same datacenter/server.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Hm, everyone is talking about hackers but I never see any.. I've still only seen 2 hackers in my 221 hours of playing BF3...
> I join mixed 32p conquest servers.


I haven't played in a few days and haven't realy noticed any either until today when I got on, base to base head shots as soon as I spawned in?


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Hm, everyone is talking about hackers but I never see any.. I've still only seen 2 hackers in my 221 hours of playing BF3...
> I join mixed 32p conquest servers.


Once there was a guy that got every single kill in the game. Nobody else got any.
And the funniest part is, he killed everyone using only Ammo Boxes :\
They have some pretty weird hacks, I must say.


----------



## crizthakidd

all the hackers are in ny, fl, and cali lol the rest are just players with really high lag issues who can hit behind walls and while people still think they are in cover n get called hackers


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Because the game is a console port, the servers don't have any checks in place to verify the information being sent to it. This isn't a problem on consoles because they don't have to deal with clients sending false data. The teleporting of players, one shot kills and knifing from the uncap are all problems with the Frostbite engine ever since BC2. They eventually patched it in BC2 but so far, have not done anything about it in BF3. That's why people can get kills with ammo boxes.

There's supposed to be Battlerecorder coming in an upcoming patch but I haven't found any info on the exact date of when it will be landing. Any one know?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Because the game is a console port, the servers don't have any checks in place to verify the information being sent to it. This isn't a problem on consoles because they don't have to deal with clients sending false data. The teleporting of players, one shot kills and knifing from the uncap are all problems with the Frostbite engine ever since BC2. They eventually patched it in BC2 but so far, have not done anything about it in BF3. That's why people can get kills with ammo boxes.
> There's supposed to be Battlerecorder coming in an upcoming patch but I haven't found any info on the exact date of when it will be landing. Any one know?


Negative, they haven't announced a date yet for the patch. Nor have I seen any confirmation from a developer that battlerecorder will be included in the next patch.

Honestly, battlerecorder should of came out of the box. It's rather silly to call it a "competitive game" with no way of recording, and silly things like the IRNV scope pre-patch.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Negative, they haven't announced a date yet for the patch. Nor have I seen any confirmation from a developer that battlerecorder will be included in the next patch.
> 
> Honestly, battlerecorder should of came out of the box. It's rather silly to call it a "competitive game" with no way of recording, and silly things like the IRNV scope pre-patch.


Quote:


> On reddit, EA's BF3 Community Manager Ian "Crash7800″ Tornay gives a little clue what we might expect to see in upcoming patches.
> 
> We've made progress that most of you appreciate and the fixes we are making are welcome. That being said, there are still some issues that you've been asking about that weren't included in this patch. These include, but are not limited to:
> 
> In-game VOIP
> Various nerfs including Taclight
> changes to chat window (size, positioning)
> Additional changes to squad interface, including the ability to make squads
> Beep beeps (Which will be implemented, just not in this patch)
> Squad and in-game interface changes (mostly revolving around the proposed fan-designed interface)
> EDIT: TV Missles - definitely known (can't believe i left it off)
> EDIT: Spectator/Battlerecorder - Another very popular request. (I can't believe I left it off! I'd like this too)
> 
> Please know that these are definitely on our radar as top issues for community requests.


http://battlefieldo.com/threads/bf3-patch-battlerecorder-a-possibility.2107/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> On reddit, EA's BF3 Community Manager Ian "Crash7800″ Tornay gives a little clue what we might expect to see in upcoming patches.
> We've made progress that most of you appreciate and the fixes we are making are welcome. That being said, there are still some issues that you've been asking about that weren't included in this patch. These include, but are not limited to:
> In-game VOIP
> Various nerfs including Taclight
> changes to chat window (size, positioning)
> Additional changes to squad interface, including the ability to make squads
> Beep beeps (Which will be implemented, just not in this patch)
> Squad and in-game interface changes (mostly revolving around the proposed fan-designed interface)
> EDIT: TV Missles - definitely known (can't believe i left it off)
> EDIT: Spectator/Battlerecorder - Another very popular request. (I can't believe I left it off! I'd like this too)
> Please know that these are definitely on our radar as top issues for community requests.
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlefieldo.com/threads/bf3-patch-battlerecorder-a-possibility.2107/
Click to expand...

Yep i've already seen that multiple times. Until a developer actually confirms it i'll keep waiting.

Community Managers are the lowest on the pole. The last person I would trust tbh. zh1nto and demize99 both completely ignore the battlerecorder question every single time when asked.

What is wrong with the edit. It works half of the time today.

Double Post as I can't seem to edit my post after trying over and over.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

4h 49M in, LANCE CORPORAL 3 STAR
Not doing to bad at all.

Kills 382
Deaths 379
K/D Ratio 1.008
Kill assists 42
Score/Min 311
Quits 6%


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> It doesn't work on planes. I've tried 30 or so times. Javelins work though.


They do, anything that can lock a laser designated target can take down a jet, it's not guaranteed to but it can. Most guided rockets are pretty slow so it's a matter of timing.

I got a new highest killstreak of 44 last night







It was my best round yet, I went 75-1 in a tank on Sienne Crossing


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> It doesn't work on planes. I've tried 30 or so times. Javelins work though.
> 
> 
> 
> They do, anything that can lock a laser designated target can take down a jet, it's not guaranteed to but it can. Most guided rockets are pretty slow so it's a matter of timing.
> 
> I got a new highest killstreak of 44 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my best round yet, I went 75-1 in a tank on Sienne Crossing
Click to expand...

They fire after them but they don't ever hit them. I've killed hundreds of choppers though.


----------



## Herophobic

Kills 4 000
Deaths 3 333

Oh man these numbers... they look so pretty









Don't feel like playing and ruining them ;(


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The fire after them but they don't ever hit them. I've killed hundreds of choppers though.


I've killed quite a few with Guided Shell, Guided Missile and Javelins. I think it mainly depends on the jet pilot, if they know how to evade them then it's really hard to get a kill, the other factor is timing, if you fire when they are already quite far away then they will be able to evade the missile really easily.


----------



## Rabbs

Be nice to play with and against ADULTS. So tired of these stupid little immature kids -_-


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabbs*
> 
> Be nice to play with and against ADULTS. So tired of these stupid little immature kids -_-


As in our playing or our b*tching?
I suck at the game, but I don't go around calling "HACKER" as soon as someone kills me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> They do, anything that can lock a laser designated target can take down a jet, it's not guaranteed to but it can. Most guided rockets are pretty slow so it's a matter of timing.
> I got a new highest killstreak of 44 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my best round yet, I went 75-1 in a tank on Sienne Crossing


talk about epic kill streak in a tank

good job right there

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The fire after them but they don't ever hit them. I've killed hundreds of choppers though.


make sure you arent too far from the jet and make sure you launch and the jet is still in the soflam point of view .. otherwise the javelin will totally miss

but it happens sometimes that the jet gain altitude fast that the missile miss but it rarely happens to me


----------



## Herophobic

I know to whine from time to time... especially on one of the last games where we lost.. 16vs16 Gulf of Oman Conquest. Our 3rd guy had less points than the 10th guy from the opposite team -_-.
I was called a nerd for noticing that!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> They do, anything that can lock a laser designated target can take down a jet, it's not guaranteed to but it can. Most guided rockets are pretty slow so it's a matter of timing.
> I got a new highest killstreak of 44 last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my best round yet, I went 75-1 in a tank on Sienne Crossing


SS?

No pic or proof, it ain't happened...

Played lastnight. I'm back at my university and I play only on US servers, which sometimes can be hard to find...? But anyway, Chicago servers, that's a 3hr drive from where I'm at...ping time is 10-20ms. Still getting killed after I go prone behind, trucks, walls, buildings...etc... I most recently noticed lastnight that half the time, when the enemy would come out from around a corner, it wouldn't be smooth 1 bit...they would appear in the middle of the alley instead of seeing them running around the corner to the center of the alley. And btw I'm playing at 64fps steady so its not on my side...must be something to do with the server/client even though I supposedly only had like a 12ms ping....

And whats up with half the people having the spec ops cammo and the graphics all messed up? Is that corrupt game files? They're using FXAA injector? Just wandering bc I was playin and there was like a group of 5 enemies and 2 were like clearly almost cube shape from the lack of textures...

Hopefully next patch they fix animation glitches. Half the time I can't jump over a hand rail myself and other times when I'm shooting someone that's jumping over one, they're on the railing climbing over...then wammo, they're 10ft away from the rail and I'm already dead....


----------



## Fr0sty

beast mode on metro m249 rampage

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15548289/1/338586921/








mvp 3 baby LOL


----------



## USFORCES

WOW!
287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> WOW!
> 287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


he got some :cough: aimbot


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> WOW!
> 287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


LOL


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else being kicked by punkbuster for descirp contained 2minutes. As I was joining it kicked me within 2 secodns of deploying did it think I was afk?



My picture isn't loading for some reason the one i uploaded. This keeps happening everygame I join never had this issue before...

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ChasingSquirrels' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries

*** I cant edit my posts when I edit it and click submit it doesn't update it these forums are becoming annoying to use


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed*
> 
> LOL


What is even more funny is that the other team did not have a single kill


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> SS?
> No pic or proof, it ain't happened...


I'm not one to make stuff like that up









I don't have a SS but here's the battlereport:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15420997/1/176691178/

I have no idea why it says my highest killstreak in that round was 5, with only 1 death that's obviously impossible. You can see my highest killstreak here under Combat Stats on the right-hand side.


----------



## Fr0sty

and another beast support round on metro









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15564371/1/338586921/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> WOW!
> 287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


That's... fake, or boosting with someone reviving someone repeatedly as RusteeGuns killed them. Add up the deaths on the US side.

Edit: Actually, it's real, look at his stats: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RusteeGuns/stats/371268912/

Everyone report him please!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15057315/1/338586921/ m4a1 no sights front grip + heavy barrel ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and plain out rushing in a crowd full of people and gunning is fun too
> 
> 
> 
> HELL YES!!! PKP PECHENEG, 200 round drum, bipod, 3.4x scope with triangle reticle FTW! Running into crowds of kiddies and holding down that fire button and switching from enemy to enemy is *EPIC*-- especially when the end result is like 12-14 killed in a matter of seconds! People don't realize how much time and effort DICE put into implementing suprression in this game. Suppression is a very good way to help your team advance and to annhilate pesky snipers camped way back, counting on their sniper rilfe for it's supper-1337 1-hit-kills.
Click to expand...

lmao, I love the PKP also. Its actually sometimes a bit more fun when you spawn at the back of the tunnel and have to fight for B. You get up to those stairs on the right side, you can drop 5-15 ppl in a single good run. The PKP hits hard, but it isn't especially accurate and jumps around a bit. Still if you're shooting into a mass of bodies at fairly close range it's going to do some damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Now, I will say that I'm not too fond of the B2K maps. I think the layouts, game modes and colorschemes (or lack there of) are pretty lame. I prefer the NEW BF3 maps much more than B2K. In fact, i absolutely despised the B2K maps when they first dropped. It took me a while of forcing myself to play the B2K maps to even get to the point were I think B2K is OK. I still think B2K is crap in comparisson with the BF3 maps.


I haven't had to much time on the B2K maps either, but so far they haven't impressed me. They might grow on me after I learn them better, but it could take a while to get passed the Meh barrier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exactly .. i used to do it with my m249 but its too heavy to really push hardcore so i only end up doing it with ar or ak style riffles
> nothing wrong with your technique tho .. as it works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you *HAVE TO USE* PKP PECHENEG!{/b] That LMG has such predictable and managable recoil and the rounds are so overpowered. You can easily get 1-2 hit kills the PKP PECHENEG and the rounds-per-min create so much supression that when you have a bunch of enemy bunched up, they can't see a damn thing except their buddies dropping and their screen lighting up red! Give it a shot!
> 
> A typical round for me on Killzone 7 Operation Metro 24/7 NO NADE/RPG/M320/USAS:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/15058432/1/248839301/
Click to expand...

lol, I wouldn't say you HAVE to use it.. but for these Metro games it definitely works. I've been thinking to switch and try some of the other LMG's to see if any handle better, but I generally come back to the PKP just because its all unlocked.. and I know its quircks..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> i just got third in a 64 player conquest, with a total of 8940points and all i did was revive people, not bad for doing nothing


A lot of games there are just no dedicated medics, so you can rack up a ton of points that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Sure you can take out enemies at a long distance, but you're not going to be doing the same impact a good recon player is who is sniping up close and using the MAV and also using the Spawn Beacon. One of the most crucial parts of the Recon.
> Adding in these scopes encourages camping, camping at further distance at that. Exactly what was not intended for the game, which is why they even named the class Recon.
> Sniping at that distance just won't be consistent enough to the point where you would make a big enough impact. Recon players make a huge impact on a team, if not the biggest impact.
> 
> 
> 
> did you mean a good quickscoper ? or did you really mean a good shooter up close ?
> 
> why dont they just add a close quarter carbine to the recon class instead of pistol for self defense ?
Click to expand...

That would be kinda nice, I like to use the EMR with iron sights, 2 shot kill and decent RPM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Live_free*
> 
> I just unlocked squad ammo, but now I can't find reg ammo specialization. With squad ammo I get 4 RPG, with ammo I get 9. Can I use reg ammo? I dont see it in my specializations.


I thought when you unlocked the Squad variant, it gave you and your squad all the bonuses? Which means you shouldn't ever need to use the singular spec again.


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> WOW!
> 287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


If this is true (not necessarily arguing that), wouldn't the deaths on the opposing team equate to (or near) his total numbers of kills?

cg


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That's... fake, or boosting with someone reviving someone repeatedly as RusteeGuns killed them. Add up the deaths on the US side.


It's real. You can't just add up the deaths via the scoreboard. Scoreboard doesn't show everyone who quit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exnihilo*
> 
> If this is true (not necessarily arguing that), wouldn't the deaths on the opposing team equate to (or near) his total numbers of kills?
> 
> cg


It's because most of the team left the game, then some more helpless victims joined, some more left, some more joined, etc.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exnihilo*
> 
> If this is true (not necessarily arguing that), wouldn't the deaths on the opposing team equate to (or near) his total numbers of kills?
> cg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's real. You can't just add up the deaths via the scoreboard. Scoreboard doesn't show everyone who quit.


^This, people were quitting after a couple deaths, I didn't even bother spawning I was just watching as soon as they spawned they were dead, his kills were like watching a counter.
Look up his stats within 48hrs level 95 or (COLONEL SERVICE STAR 49)

EDIT: *RusteeGuns* is still playing and at star 50 now, lol

K/D Ratio 71.089









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/RusteeGuns/#!/bf3/soldier/RusteeGuns/stats/371268912/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> ^This, people were quitting after a couple deaths, I didn't even bother spawning I was just watching as soon as they spawned they were dead, his kills were like watching a counter.
> Look up his stats within 48hrs level 95 or (COLONEL SERVICE STAR 49)


Stop playing Metro, and you won't encounter most of the cheaters. Make sure you're joining PBBANS/GCC servers that aren't metro as well









You're asking to play against cheaters in Metro period.


----------



## CallsignVega

You guys have been reporting their profile every time you see a cheater right? It takes like 10 seconds. Top right corner of their main profile page, hit exclamation point, report and I put in something like "aimbot cheater". If they get five cheating reports their profile gets flagged for EA to look into it. I've seen many players get banned this way. The more people report the quicker these cheating noob's get dealt with.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Stop playing Metro, and you won't encounter most of the cheaters. Make sure you're joining PBBANS/GCC servers that aren't metro as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're asking to play against cheaters in Metro period.


You're asking to play against cheaters in Metro period?

I find it funny no one believes it's real anyhow I didn't spawn in I was just watching it.
Last night I was playing and kept getting killed on *Caspian Border* from the enemy base to our main base, it's pretty bad......


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> You're asking to play against cheaters in Metro period?
> I find it funny no one believes it's real anyhow I didn't spawn in I was just watching it.
> Last night I was playing and kept getting killed on *Caspian Border* from the enemy base to our main base, it's pretty bad......


Everyone knows hacking is real, no one has denied this. The problem is that it's no where near as bad as people seem to think it is until recently. By recently I mean in the last week.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Everyone knows hacking is real, no one has denied this. The problem is that it's no where near as bad as people seem to think it is until recently. By recently I mean in the last week.


Why so many question the screen I posted then









It's one thing when someone don't care and someone that does that don't want to be mister obvious. Now a smart cheater I wouldn't kill 200 people in one round maybe 40 kills 5 deaths, make it look real atleast.... That's the problem you don't always know.....

This is how most respond to cheaters,
"Have you ever thought that maybe they are just better than you or Some guys are just plain good, Simple as that."


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Why so many question the screen I posted then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one thing when someone don't care and someone that does that don't want to be mister obvious. Now a smart cheater I wouldn't kill 200 people in one round maybe 40 kills 5 deaths, make it look real atleast.... That's the problem you don't always know.....
> This is how most respond to cheaters,
> "Have you ever thought that maybe they are just better than you or Some guys are just plain good, Simple as that."


One person questioned the picture and later edited his post.

People aren't responding to cheaters saying "Have you ever thought that maybe they are just better than you or Some guys are just plain good, Simple as that." People are saying that there are better players, and there are cheaters. There's quite the difference.

As I've said and others in this thread and other threads have said, cheaters exist, but no where near the numbers some individuals make it out to be. Also you're not supposed to be posting pictures of cheaters. The moderator has said this multiple times in this thread.


----------



## iARDAs

I will always pity online cheaters.

Always.

I am sure they are all troubled in real life.


----------



## iARDAs

Wow I just encountered the most racist thing ever.

Can I report this?

I wanted to connect to a server and the server said

"SORRY PLAYERS FROM TURKEY ARE NOT ALLOWED"

I feel pity for every single racist individual.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow I just encountered the most racist thing ever.
> Can I report this?
> I wanted to connect to a server and the server said
> "SORRY PLAYERS FROM TURKEY ARE NOT ALLOWED"
> I feel pity for every single racist individual.


What's the ping to that server? Might be a ping issue which is why they don't allow people from Turkey to join the server.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What's the ping to that server? Might be a ping issue which is why they don't allow people from Turkey to join the server.


The ping to the server was 80.

Its the 2nd server from top on the screenshot.


----------



## USFORCES

Turkey racism, Hmm
They need to cut Russia off, go look at PBans


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Turkey racism, Hmm
> They need to cut Russia off, go look at PBans


Yeah I heard about something like that, that the Russian keys were being banned.

I wonder why really.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The ping to the server was 80.
> Its the 2nd server from top on the screenshot.


Yep don't worry about it. It's a region restricted server, which is completely okay. Any server can do it as its a OPTION.

Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: Sorry, players from United States are not allowed.

You guys seriously jump to conclusions way too quick. It's rather ridiculous.


----------



## ntherblast

I need help please I tried the official forums but that didn't work out too well. Anytime I joina server after 2minutes I get kicked by punkbuster. I haven't installed/changed any settings recently and never had this issue before.

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ChasingSquirrels' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries

I have also manually reinstalled crapbuster


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I need help please I tried the official forums but that didn't work out too well. Anytime I joina server after 2minutes I get kicked by punkbuster. I haven't installed/changed any settings recently and never had this issue before.
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ChasingSquirrels' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries


What have you tried?

Just a few things you can try to start off!

1. In Origin, Right Click your game and hit repair.

2. Go to your BF3 Root folder, normally located at: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3" and delete the PB folder. Now go to http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1 and download that file. Run PBSetup.exe and make sure to add BF3 and click Update.

3. Do you have a router/firewall possibly blocking the ports? If so make sure to forward the following ports:
TCP: 80,443,9988, 20000-20100,22990,17502, 42127
UDP: 3659, 14000-14016,22990-23006, 25200-25300

4. Uninstall the BattleField WEB PLUGINS. To do this you must go to Control Panel and Uninstall Programs. Make sure your browser is closed prior. Once uninstalled, start up Battlelog and install the newest Web Plugin.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep don't worry about it. It's a region restricted server, which is completely okay. Any server can do it as its a OPTION.
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: Sorry, players from United States are not allowed.
> You guys seriously jump to conclusions way too quick. It's rather ridiculous.


I hope so . I really do. Because pings from Turkey to Europe are pretty much 60-70 or 80.

But pings from USA to Europe could be higher because of the distance.

I just smelled something fishy. I still dont like it but will let it go of course.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I need help please I tried the official forums but that didn't work out too well. Anytime I joina server after 2minutes I get kicked by punkbuster. I haven't installed/changed any settings recently and never had this issue before.
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ChasingSquirrels' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries
> I have also manually reinstalled crapbuster


I had the EXACT SAME PROBLEM.

With BF3 and BC2.

No mtter what i did was not good enough. And the problem dissapeared 2 days later just like that on its own.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hope so . I really do. Because pings from Turkey to Europe are pretty much 60-70 or 80.
> But pings from USA to Europe could be higher because of the distance.
> I just smelled something fishy. I still dont like it but will let it go of course.


No need to "hope so". There are servers that lock there servers to region only and the option was given by DICE. Nothing about this is fishy.

As I've said, a lot of you jump to conclusions way too quickly before actually examining into why it happened. Be it servers or "cheaters".

Not directing it to, but everyone who concludes a cheater right off the bat. Or any issue for that matters.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What have you tried?
> Just a few things you can try to start off!
> 1. In Origin, Right Click your game and hit repair.
> 2. Go to your BF3 Root folder, normally located at: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3" and delete the PB folder. Now go to http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1 and download that file. Run PBSetup.exe and make sure to add BF3 and click Update.
> 3. Do you have a router/firewall possibly blocking the ports? If so make sure to forward the following ports:
> TCP: 80,443,9988, 20000-20100,22990,17502, 42127
> UDP: 3659, 14000-14016,22990-23006, 25200-25300
> 4. Uninstall the BattleField WEB PLUGINS. To do this you must go to Control Panel and Uninstall Programs. Make sure your browser is closed prior. Once uninstalled, start up Battlelog and install the newest Web Plugin.


Followed your advice to the letter except for step 3 because i didn't make any changes and i am still getting kicked meh

Also theres something wrong with these forums sometimes when i hit submit to post it just stays at submitting content


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No need to "hope so". There are servers that lock there servers to region only and the option was given by DICE. Nothing about this is fishy.
> As I've said, a lot of you jump to conclusions way too quickly before actually examining into why it happened. Be it servers or "cheaters".
> Not directing it to, but everyone who concludes a cheater right off the bat. Or any issue for that matters.


I know but Turkey is in Europe so is France.

Turkey is included in the European region for this game and many other games.

Not only for this game but every other game out there classifies Turkey as a European country and have release dates or regions according to it.

If a server in France says REGION ONLy that will include all the countries from Portugal on the west to Turkey on the east.

But I suppose locking countries out was also an option when setting up a server.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know but Turkey is in Europe so is France.
> Turkey is included in the European region for this game and many other games.
> Not only for this game but every other game out there classifies Turkey as a European country and have release dates or regions according to it.
> If a server in France says REGION ONLy that will include all the countries from Portugal on the west to Turkey on the east.
> But I suppose locking countries out was also an option when setting up a server.


Croatia
Slovakia
Romania
Italy
Norway
Austria
Czech Republic
Cyprus
Sweden
Israel
United Kingdom
Germany
Saudi Arabia
Denmark
Finland
Poland
Portugal
Bulgaria
France
Switzerland
Russian Federation
Spain
Netherlands
Belgium

Those are all the countries in Europe the server can lock to. You are correct though, in your post! DICE just made it even more in depth in how server owners can region lock it


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Croatia
> Slovakia
> Romania
> Italy
> Norway
> Austria
> Czech Republic
> Cyprus
> Sweden
> Israel
> United Kingdom
> Germany
> Saudi Arabia
> Denmark
> Finland
> Poland
> Portugal
> Bulgaria
> France
> Switzerland
> Russian Federation
> Spain
> Netherlands
> Belgium
> Those are all the countries in Europe the server can lock to. You are correct though, in your post! DICE just made it even more in depth in how server owners can region lock it


Yeah for some weird reason Turkey can not have servers. All the Turkish servers that are out there are based in Germany which sucks.

I have no idea why some countries are not allowed to have servers.


----------



## Psycho666

why do i always get disconnected when i'm having a great round?!








i was going 21-2 and i got disconnected...i've been on that server for almost 2 hours....WHY!?!?!?!








btw, it was a dutch server and my ping was around 11


----------



## james8

DICE says they've taken care of most cheaters:
http://www.egmnow.com/articles/news/dice-a-lot-of-cheaters-have-been-caught-and-dealt-with/

^this is just to open the eyes of the optimistics out there who think all cheater accusations are false.


----------



## tjangel07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Followed your advice to the letter except for step 3 because i didn't make any changes and i am still getting kicked meh
> Also theres something wrong with these forums sometimes when i hit submit to post it just stays at submitting content


Try to restart after reinstalling PB


----------



## JCG

Started watching all BF3 videos in this guy's channel and came across this. Absolutely hilarious!


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay, noob as it is, have to post this:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15631559/1/328550580/

TDM, straight -pull bolt sniping, standing practically in the middle of the street.... Kinda proud of myself. Actually got called a hacker which was hilarious considering my stats. Figured I'd master single fire then try and get better with my automatic weapons. Hopefully by the time I'm good BF3 will have a serious patch ready to fix some of the bad stuff in it now.

This series is also very good:
Quote:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvWoItFR25Y&list=FLfmt17VMi8XuXhU8c6inE-A&feature=mh_lolz


^-- Made that video for me. Some of us just don't have the "feel" for in-game things that some of you guys do ... I know I don't ... so I'm taking all the help I can get.









_____________________________________________________________________

Edit: @JCG, Dude, that is so funny. Ah man that video has me rolling over here. I swear, I do that all the time, though: find a bobcat, hit chase came and roll like a _BOSS_!

Love this guys comment on that video above:
Quote:


> Is the music in the forklift a mod that's﻿ actually in the game? Or is it just edited in?
> 
> ArmoredStone 16 hours ago


----------



## jellis142

birgirpall is my BF3 hero







He's convinced me to spend the rest of my time in BC2 trying to destroy the competition with C4.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> birgirpall is my BF3 hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's convinced me to spend the rest of my time in BC2 trying to destroy the competition with C4.


That's all i did for the last month before bf3's release


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What do you guys think is the best all around weapon? In the all class section, I'm looking for peoples thoughts on the best (most accurate, most damage) weapon???
> It's between the:
> MP7
> 
> PP-2000
> 
> UMP-45
> 
> PDW-R
> 
> P90
> 
> AS VAIL
> 
> PP-19
> 
> Remember, most accurate at long distance, and most damage.
> I'm thinking PDW-R or P90...just not sure which has more damage...


PP-19. No doubt.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Followed your advice to the letter except for step 3 because i didn't make any changes and i am still getting kicked meh
> Also theres something wrong with these forums sometimes when i hit submit to post it just stays at submitting content


Anything else you have tried?

I'd like to narrow down everything you have tried so I don't re suggest a fix as that would be rather redundant.

One thing you can try while you type out everything you have tried...

1. Type into your "Search Programs and Files" bar "services.msc" and hit Enter

2. Scroll down the list and find "PnkBstr A"

3. Right click on it and go to properties

4. Make sure Start Type is "Automatic" and that it is started.


----------



## friend'scatdied

C4 would be much more entertaining and worthwhile in BF3 if Proximity Sensors didn't exist.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> C4 would be much more entertaining and worthwhile in BF3 if Proximity Sensors didn't exist.


never had that problem at all

the jihad jeep works just fine when you have a clear way to the tank via the rear


----------



## Clawbog

haha, C4 is my favorite weapon now. It's so much more pleasing than knife kills.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> make sure you arent too far from the jet and make sure you launch and the jet is still in the soflam point of view .. otherwise the javelin will totally miss
> 
> but it happens sometimes that the jet gain altitude fast that the missile miss but it rarely happens to me


I'm talking about the tank's guided shell only. All the other Javelins, Chopper guided rockets work. Only the tank's guided shell doesn't. I've fired dozens and dozens of MBT guided shells at jets and it just misses them. Even when they're flying/hovering under 100MPH.

Anyone got a video of a tank killing a jet with the guided shell?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I'm talking about the tank's guided shell only. All the other Javelins, Chopper guided rockets work. Only the tank's guided shell doesn't. I've fired dozens and dozens of MBT guided shells at jets and it just misses them. Even when they're flying/hovering under 100MPH.
> Anyone got a video of a tank killing a jet with the guided shell?


I dont record my games, but a 10 second google search pulled this up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXXAaSxfeSM

Once again I have taken down multiple jets with guided shell... I have no idea what you are doing wrong, but I swear it works.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I dont record my games, but a 10 second google search pulled this up.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXXAaSxfeSM
> 
> Once again I have taken down multiple jets with guided shell... I have no idea what you are doing wrong, but I swear it works.


Posted Nov 5. It seems like it hasn't work since the Dec patch. I might just be extremely unlucky though. I've shot at jets that were practically hovering, so the part about them evading it didn't apply there; they didn't use ECM either. I'll go record some attempts.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> never had that problem at all
> the jihad jeep works just fine when you have a clear way to the tank via the rear


Same here, never had trouble knifing or C4'ing a camper







And you can hit them from the front if they are on top of a hill, they can't shoot you







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> haha, C4 is my favorite weapon now. It's so much more pleasing than knife kills.


And people get really angry when you kill them with it


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Started watching all BF3 videos in this guy's channel and came across this. Absolutely hilarious!


lol! I was trying to use c4 to take out tanks earlier today, this just gave me so many ideas.

Why does he put ammo boxes on the jeeps sometimes? Do they explode or something?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Same here, never had trouble knifing or C4'ing a camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can hit them from the front if they are on top of a hill, they can't shoot you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And people get really angry when you kill them with it


the best trololol killing method would be the defib .. its rewarding also when you pull a couple in a match









ohh and lost 3 hours due to server crash so no points


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the best trololol killing method would be the defib .. its rewarding also when you pull a couple in a match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and lost 3 hours due to server crash so no points


Is it actually possible in BF3? I've stood behind some people and zapped them 10+ times with the defribs while they are stood still and nothing happens


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Is it actually possible in BF3? I've stood behind some people and zapped them 10+ times with the defribs while they are stood still and nothing happens


its possible .. but you have to aim for the upper chest area

so far i have 13









but on battlelog it wont show kills .. only on bf3stats


----------



## iARDAs

How would you like to kill your arch nemesis in this game folks?

Personally I would love kill him with a defibrillator


----------



## Fr0sty

heres a video of how it should be done


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


The in-game talk is absolutely hilarious! "Take that you _______!" "Get a load of this ______!"







I love DICE.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The in-game talk is absolutely hilarious! "Take that you _______!" "Get a load of this ______!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love DICE.


Weird thing is it tends to say the same things when you're reviving people. Sounds a bit strange then.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How would you like to kill your arch nemesis in this game folks?
> Personally I would love kill him with a defibrillator


Still going for a "boop" from a heli, lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The in-game talk is absolutely hilarious! "Take that you _______!" "Get a load of this ______!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love DICE.


me too .. if a guy gave me a hard time ill try to do it to him just for the vocals LOL


----------



## Sin100

In case you guys missed it, we launched our 64-man BF3 server yesterday. I would expect some activity tonight.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1197585/overclock-nets-new-battlefield-3-64-man-server-prizes-to-be-won/0_20


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> WOW!
> 287kills and 42,150pts in just one round.......


This guy is now a number, guess he wasted 54hours of his life, lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RusteeGuns/stats/371268912/#!/bf3/soldier/4219841/stats/371268912/
.
.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anything else you have tried?
> I'd like to narrow down everything you have tried so I don't re suggest a fix as that would be rather redundant.
> One thing you can try while you type out everything you have tried...
> 1. Type into your "Search Programs and Files" bar "services.msc" and hit Enter
> 2. Scroll down the list and find "PnkBstr A"
> 3. Right click on it and go to properties
> 4. Make sure Start Type is "Automatic" and that it is started.


MEh I just restarted my comp and its working now I keep getting randomly kicked and i get this error Game disconnected: something went wrong. This game is now unplayable for me time to go back to sc2


----------



## Fr0sty

hahahahahah epic lulz


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> This guy is now a number, guess he wasted 54hours of his life, lol
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RusteeGuns/stats/371268912/#!/bf3/soldier/4219841/stats/371268912/
> .
> .


Stop posting cheaters, a mod has stated this twice now.


----------



## Jesse D

jackeyjoe actually stated there will be no more discussing banned members. I have a feeling that this is do to the fact of what some were saying to members of this board and keeping the general peace around here. That was my take on what was said at least.

I really cant see why a mod would not want us to know about or discuss cheaters on BF3 though as it could allow some of us to recognize names and cheat methods so we dont waste our time playing on a server and could even point the admins in the right direction to keep those players off the servers we love.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I dont know what I want to do with my soldier. I've hit my first eagle, unlocked everything I wanted in Medic and Engineer. I'm now meh about BF3.


----------



## SkillzKillz

*ATTN: All Battlefield 3 Pros*

OCN and EVGA are duking it out in a 32 v 32 skrim! Please register in THIS THREAD to support your community! Go OCN!

P.S. Spread the word!


----------



## xartion

Not sure how many of you with AMD cards have been using this guy's unofficial beta drivers, but I've found that the 8.95 beta Jan 3rd drivers posted *here* combined with an installation of the 11.12 CAP2 posted *here* provide excellent performance in BF3 at least on a 6990 in Eyefinity. Your mileage may vary, but these last few weekly beta driver sets have been so much better than the crappy official AMD stuff (beta or otherwise). I know most of you probably will not install stuff unless it comes directly from www.amd.com once a month, but these might be worth a try, especially if you play at higher resolutions


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Stop posting cheaters, a mod has stated this twice now.


Cheater not cheaters anyhow I didn't see one post from mods since I posted this unless your one.

Anyhow I'm done talking about now


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Cheater not cheaters anyhow I didn't see one post from mods since I posted this unless your one.
> Anyhow I'm done talking about now


Yes, I'd rather if people didn't discuss cheaters or people who DICE have banned, it usually makes a mess I have to clean up... and really, why discuss it here? You want to be telling DICE, not us.


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yes, I'd rather if people didn't discuss cheaters or people who DICE have banned, it usually makes a mess I have to clean up... and really, why discuss it here? You want to be telling DICE, not us.


This is the first time I heard it, then again I don't hang out at OCN as much as I use to either, 3264 post thread it might take a minute, And yeah I'll take it to Dice not you guys next time I think of something to post.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahah epic lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1IVeKFHHnA&feature=related
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh man that was so funny. Oh man ... it literally brought tears to my eyes.









___________________________________________________________________________

Is there a way to see older battle reports? I found something out last night and I want a guy that makes videos to look at it and see if I'm right. So, I never play recon. But, I decided I'd try it out and maybe learning the "ropes" on a bolt-action gun... to see if it would would improve my play with auto/semi-auto firing of other guns.

Well, the bolt action sniper rifles deliver crushing blows. Period. No comparison.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15631559/1/328550580/
The next few games right after this one (not the ones showing on my battle feed now) were ALL the same--crash was in beast mode. HC or non-HC, the bolt snipers kill with one shot to the head. And I'm talking middle-of-the-street on Seine Crossing TDM sniping, right up in their faces. I got an idea and tried something: I whipped my ol' SCAR-H and slapped my x6 scope on it and set it to single fire ... Caspian, Wake, Seine TDM, tried for the same head shots (talking up close) and it wasn't happening. One guy took 3 shots to the head area to kill. *3*.

But I get horrible mouse input lag for some reason (how can I fix this?) and once I get even the least bit tired/bored I have to close the snipe shop or I get pulverized. More practice tonight, though.

Every day I regret not joining the BF community sooner.







I mean, seriously--even with it's problems--what shooter can compare to this? TDM, Metro, the noise/rumble as the facades of entire building comes crashing down; or, being in a heavily damaged building and it takes another hit, starts to groan and rumble and you just know it's collapsing and burying you in the rubble. Amazing.

__________________________________________________________________________








Edit for james8 : Yeah I got tired of being killed by snipers while shooting marshmallows at them from my G36C. Now I just have to learn how to be useful to the team when being an aggressive recon player. I swear I was so wired lasi night I put the *HOLO* site on my SV98 and went to town on Noshahr Canals.


----------



## james8

^wow nice job on the SV98 there. a future aggressive recon you will be, young padawan


----------



## Mr. 13

what is the worst rush map in the game? I say grand bazaar.












I post battlefield videos regularly, welcome to subscribe to my channe;


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> what is the worst rush map in the game? I say grand bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post battlefield videos regularly, welcome to subscribe to my channe;


I'm confused as to why Grand Bazaar sucks on Rush. The attacking team wasn't rushing, thus forcing themselves in spawn.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> what is the worst rush map in the game? I say grand bazaar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post battlefield videos regularly, welcome to subscribe to my channe;


Having not played rush on grand bazaar yet I have to say that if that is the entry point they were coming out of then that it does look like a one sided map if there were 32 players or more. All you need is a crappy team. (and lets face it when you join a match there is always that chance) Once you get pushed back there is no way of getting out of that point... Might as well rage quit, or pull up a mortar because unless you can coordinate the whole team to smoke and flee your just going to keep dying trying to get through.

It might be possible to get out on a smaller server (man-wise) depending on where OOB is on the rush version of that map though.

Edit: Ok so I just played the last third of a rush (GB) round and we lost badly... can you guess which side I was on. They were already pushed back when I joined, and there really wasnt much you could do. I did score 3 kills, but also died that many times trying to get through.


----------



## Mr. 13

I do like the last base on the map which I rarely get to.
but seriously, why would they put the bomb in that little room where people can put c4 / mines / camp all over it?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> I do like the last base on the map which I rarely get to.
> but seriously, why would they put the bomb in that little room where people can put c4 / mines / camp all over it?


That's why you the attacking teams need to coordinate how they *rush* the sites. I've honestly have never once lost on Attack on Grand Bazaar Rush. It's due to my ability to rush instantly to that site, and once it's planted, its just as easy to defend.

***Take notes at bolded word***


----------



## jackeyjoe

I've never lost a game on grand bazaar... both conquest and rush. If you can rush from point to point, and there are others doing the same there really shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Maniak

Bazaar is actually one of my favorite Deathmatch maps. It's very fluid for all the nooks and crannies it offers for players.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> *ATTN: All Battlefield 3 Pros*
> OCN and EVGA are duking it out in a 32 v 32 skrim! Please register in THIS THREAD to support your community! Go OCN!
> P.S. Spread the word!


Signed up for a EVGA beat down!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's why you the attacking teams need to coordinate how they *rush* the sites. I've honestly have never once lost on Attack on Grand Bazaar Rush. It's due to my ability to rush instantly to that site, and once it's planted, its just as easy to defend.
> ***Take notes at bolded word***


I hate people like you.

You loose a base right in the beginning of the game and loose faith









Please dont arm the base that quickly if you ever see me in the defendint side


----------



## jmmm7519

BF3 is all about teamwork thats why people get mad because you cannot really lone wolf rambo win a game.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> BF3 is all about teamwork thats why people get mad because you cannot really lone wolf rambo win a game.


Not true, you can go on a four man server and lone wolf dominate all day. /sarcasm _64you'retoast_


----------



## iARDAs

I cant sign in to Origin.

Anyone else having a problem?

Maintenance perhaps?


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> BF3 is all about teamwork thats why people get mad because you cannot really lone wolf rambo win a game.


I dont really let what others do bother me.

I guess some people dont realize its easier to level up and score points by actually playing the game the right way, I played as the only medic in my squad the other night on a conquest and we just followed each other capturing flags.. I think my K/D was around 10/20 or so, but I was the top player in points, and our squad was top 4 on the team.. had like 5k points in the end simply from dropping med packs and doing revives...


----------



## Fr0sty

lol operation metro has many glitches ...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15862981/1/338586921/ lol they should rename metro to operation glitch city


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Hey guys I have a question on no bs game types.

I have started playing this on PC and all though it is fun I feel that there is a tremendous amount of camping and tubing.

I love objective games such as Rush and Conquest, I wont touch TDM as its a hide in the dark corner type of game(well thats all ive come across). Also Rush is beginning to suck more and more that I play it, it seems everyone just uses the damn grenade launcher. IMO that takes no skill.

What do you guys play that creates the most fun as far as running and playing objective with least amount of camping and least amount of BS in general.

input is greatly appreciated.

IMO this game so far is more fun on the console side...yes I said it.









Also im not sure if there are many hackers but I watch a guy shoot my from a distance and watched his bullet trails at me, while I strafed back and forth and it seemed like AA, everyone bullet swayed toward me and took me down fast. I always see the game chat with people complaining about someone cheating.


----------



## theturbofd

Has anyone seen the project reality server? It's pretty sick but I hate 25 sec respawn


----------



## Fusion Racing

Just find a decent 64 man conquest server with a good map rotation. You'll find some that have people using M320's and RPG's all the time but quite a lot of the others don't, some even have rules against using those on infantry. If you avoid maps like Grand Bazaar and Metro you shouldn't get too much of it anyway.

I thought BC2 was a better game for the rush game mode than this is, might be due to the extra players or the maps don't quite suit me. Better off sticking to conquest, especially on maps like Firestorm, Wake, Kharg Island.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Just find a decent 64 man conquest server with a good map rotation. You'll find some that have people using M320's and RPG's all the time but quite a lot of the others don't, some even have rules against using those on infantry. If you avoid maps like Grand Bazaar and Metro you shouldn't get too much of it anyway.
> I thought BC2 was a better game for the rush game mode than this is, might be due to the extra players or the maps don't quite suit me. Better off sticking to conquest, especially on maps like Firestorm, Wake, Kharg Island.


Thanks for the info.

I been playing more 64 players than anything else, do you think that has anything to do with the type of players I come across?

ie; lower people mean less campers

I just cant stand the camping in this, many people complain about console camping but OMG ive never experience more camping in any game than in BF3 on pc.

One other question is how do I connect to a server directly if I have the IP? (noobtastic question lol)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> I been playing more 64 players than anything else, do you think that has anything to do with the type of players I come across?
> ie; lower people mean less campers
> I just cant stand the camping in this, many people complain about console camping but OMG ive never experience more camping in any game than in BF3 on pc.


It might do, if the server is pretty empty people might camp a bit more, although it's more the map than anything else. Close quarters maps cause people to play differently, so I'd recommend staying on the bigger more open maps instead. If I join a server where everyone camps or uses RPG's I just leave and find another, usually you can get on a good one that either has good players on or some rules against it.

As for snipers sitting on rocks, just avoid them or go and knife them if you want them dead, usually makes them move around a bit more if you do.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That's... fake, or boosting with someone reviving someone repeatedly as RusteeGuns killed them. Add up the deaths on the US side.
> 
> 
> 
> It's real. You can't just add up the deaths via the scoreboard. Scoreboard doesn't show everyone who quit.
Click to expand...

That and he could have had 2 friends on the opposite team reviving each other, so they wouldn't tally deaths and he'd just rack up kills to get service stars on his weapons.

I had 3 great rounds last night:
1st round (I hadn't played in days, mind you) I went 24-6 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15808274/1/177930369/
2nd round 19-8 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15809330/1/177930369/
3rd round 33-15 http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15811447/1/177930369/
Got called a hacker in the 3rd round. I was popping heads, turning around, and popping more heads with 2-3 shot bursts with the M60. I've really gotten good with it.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> It might do, if the server is pretty empty people might camp a bit more, although it's more the map than anything else. Close quarters maps cause people to play differently, so I'd recommend staying on the bigger more open maps instead. If I join a server where everyone camps or uses RPG's I just leave and find another, usually you can get on a good one that either has good players on or some rules against it.
> As for snipers sitting on rocks, just avoid them or go and knife them if you want them dead, usually makes them move around a bit more if you do.


cool, yeah its not really snipers that bother me either lol its the guys with an AR sitting in a dark corner ADS the whole time lol

thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hate people like you.
> You loose a base right in the beginning of the game and loose faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont arm the base that quickly if you ever see me in the defendint side


Because i'm doing the objective and winning? What, so lost. The whole point of Rush is to do exactly that, rush. Not rushing on the rush gametype and you won't win.


----------



## KingT

Before BF3 I have never played any of BF games,so roughly 40 days ago I was a complete noob and a beginner..

After playing as a Engineer for a while (managed to pull my K/D ratio to 1.0 and 1400+ Kills, ~250 destroyed wehicles) I turned to a Recon class..

Now I have 1.96 K/D and almost 4000 Kills, Lvl. 47 (over 2300 Kills with a sniper)









Players who have just recently started as a recon often label me as a cheater as I'm able to serve them with a head shot from over 1000m distance..









Here's my latest game report (I had at least 5x 1000m+ headshots on the Firestorm map) 16-1 K/D
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15884943/1/296363744/

I had to go to a suicide mission as I ran out of ammo and support guys don't give a damn..











CHEERS..


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Before BF3 I have never played any of BF games,so roughly 40 days ago I was a complete noob and a beginner..
> After playing as a Engineer for a while (managed to pull my K/D ratio to 1.0 and 1400+ Kills, ~250 destroyed wehicles) I turned to a Recon class..
> Now I have 1.96 K/D and almost 4000 Kills, Lvl. 47 (over 2300 Kills with a sniper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players who have just recently started as a recon often label me as a cheater as I'm able to serve them with a head shot from over 1000m distance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest game report (I had at least 5x 1000m+ headshots on the Firestorm map) 16-1 K/D
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15884943/1/296363744/
> I had to go to a suicide mission as I ran out of ammo and support guys don't give a damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..


ok cool KD and all but look at that KPM, you got one kill every 3ish minutes.....

I dont see how that is fun?

Not saying your bad or anything but ehh. I sniped in BFBC2 alot and had massive points and always was in the top 2 or 3 of the game. I also always had a lot of kills.

different strokes


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Has anyone seen the project reality server? It's pretty sick but I hate 25 sec respawn


project reality server?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Before BF3 I have never played any of BF games,so roughly 40 days ago I was a complete noob and a beginner..
> After playing as a Engineer for a while (managed to pull my K/D ratio to 1.0 and 1400+ Kills, ~250 destroyed wehicles) I turned to a Recon class..
> Now I have 1.96 K/D and almost 4000 Kills, Lvl. 47 (over 2300 Kills with a sniper)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Players who have just recently started as a recon often label me as a cheater as I'm able to serve them with a head shot from over 1000m distance..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest game report (I had at least 5x 1000m+ headshots on the Firestorm map) 16-1 K/D
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15884943/1/296363744/
> I had to go to a suicide mission as I ran out of ammo and support guys don't give a damn..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHEERS..
> 
> 
> 
> ok cool KD and all but look at that KPM, you got one kill every 3ish minutes.....
> 
> I dont see how that is fun?
> 
> Not saying your bad or anything but ehh. I sniped in BFBC2 alot and had massive points and always was in the top 2 or 3 of the game. I also always had a lot of kills.
> 
> different strokes
Click to expand...

Some people, like me, don't even play for kills. I play nothing but medic and revive 90% of the time, I only fire if I have to or in self-defense, I focus on working with my squad and reviving/healing more-so.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question on no bs game types.
> 
> I have started playing this on PC and all though it is fun I feel that there is a tremendous amount of camping and tubing.
> 
> I love objective games such as Rush and Conquest, I wont touch TDM as its a hide in the dark corner type of game(well thats all ive come across). Also Rush is beginning to suck more and more that I play it, it seems everyone just uses the damn grenade launcher. IMO that takes no skill.
> 
> What do you guys play that creates the most fun as far as running and playing objective with least amount of camping and least amount of BS in general.
> 
> input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> IMO this game so far is more fun on the console side...yes I said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also im not sure if there are many hackers but I watch a guy shoot my from a distance and watched his bullet trails at me, while I strafed back and forth and it seemed like AA, everyone bullet swayed toward me and took me down fast. I always see the game chat with people complaining about someone cheating.


Depends on the people mostly I guess. Some maps like Metro Conquest end up being complete m320/grenade/explosion spam fests. I'm not much of a fan of Rush in general I tried a 64 player game the other day and we got pushed back to spawn, that was lame. I played in a 32 player server though last night and that was much better, 64 can become 1 sided really fast and ruins it for one side. At least with a 32 man you can actually have an impact on the game and get some people to act like a team.

Also don't pay attention to the people spamming "hackers!" lol, most of the time its just people ranting. Unless they are a blatant aimbotter/glitcher then its probably best to assume that if the person killed you in an amazing way, then they were just lucky or good. Definitely some beast players out there.

There are also a few servers out there that limit the explosions, no rpg/m320/usas servers. Those can be nice for the infantry maps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Some people, like me, don't even play for kills. I play nothing but medic and revive 90% of the time, I only fire if I have to or in self-defense, I focus on working with my squad and reviving/healing more-so.


Awesome, love you guys <3 haha

I've had a few Metro 64p conquest matches where I got up to the right side stairs and would drop 5+ people before they got me, only to be revived go up and drop 5+ more. Love when that happens


----------



## crizthakidd

and thats the beauty of the game... picking a role to make the overall team win not just a single player...


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol operation metro has many glitches ...
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/15862981/1/338586921/ lol they should rename metro to operation glitch city


???

I dont get it... What part is glitchy?


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> and thats the beauty of the game... picking a role to make the overall team win not just a single player...


This is pretty true for the round on Tehran I just played. Was top of the server playing support with the AS Val but our team was struggling to hold onto bases. Switched to recon and flew the MAV around for a bit = every base was ours. Lost out on MVP as a result but we won by a bigger margin.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yep, but sometimes taking that class/role that nobody else takes nets you huge points. If you are the only dedicated medic, or the only support that actually tosses down ammo boxes.. you can rack up a lot of points servicing the whole team. Those support who don't drop ammo annoy me lol, because you know they have it!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep, but sometimes taking that class/role that nobody else takes nets you huge points. If you are the only dedicated medic, or the only support that actually tosses down ammo boxes.. you can rack up a lot of points servicing the whole team. Those support who don't drop ammo annoy me lol, because you know they have it!


Yeah I hate chasing support around and shooting single rounds from my pistol at their feet or running around them in circles while my guy is screaming for ammo and they run away like im crazy....

I also hate those however that do the same to me and are screaming in chat for ammo when I have an ammo box 5 feet behind me, or around the corner where they can supply without getting shot at. I have gotten a multitude of tk/killed by enemies because teammates cant go to the ammo box a couple feet away and stand in front of me when I have my bipod deployed and am set up where the enemy is running through.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep, but sometimes taking that class/role that nobody else takes nets you huge points. If you are the only dedicated medic, or the only support that actually tosses down ammo boxes.. you can rack up a lot of points servicing the whole team. Those support who don't drop ammo annoy me lol, because you know they have it!


That is rather annoying, especially because you cant remove the ammo box from your kit on support. I usually try and drop ammo boxes every time I'm near anyone. You can get a ton of points, ribbons and quite quickly earn medals, especially on maps like Seine or Metro.

I did have a lot of fun chasing a support guy on my team across the map for about 5 mins with the rest of my squad, of course he never dropped ammo whatever we did, so when he died I swapped kits and resupplied my squad with his. A waste of time, but amusing.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*


Those x12 scopes make a world of difference along with what seems to be the most powerful ammo in the game. G36C: 3 shots to the face for a kill. Any bolt-action rifle will do it in one--and from further out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Has anyone seen the project reality server? It's pretty sick but I hate 25 sec respawn


Where is it ^ ?

Played on an all sniper server last night, but, I think it was in Russia or something..? Saw what looked like some Cyrillic in the chat box and some crazy lag-induced moments so I bailed after a few minutes.

Edit: Meh, I thought DICE was going to surprise us by allowing some modding of some sort. It's basically a hardcore server.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Those x12 scopes make a world of difference along with what seems to be the most powerful ammo in the game. G36C: 3 shots to the face for a kill. Any bolt-action rifle will do it in one--and from further out.
> Where is it ^ ?
> Played on an all sniper server last night, but, I think it was in Russia or something..? Saw what looked like some Cyrillic in the chat box and some crazy lag-induced moments so I bailed after a few minutes.
> I think this is it, Project Reality Server:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489551634507/
> Going to have a look now.


It's pretty fun.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Some people, like me, don't even play for kills. I play nothing but medic and revive 90% of the time, I only fire if I have to or in self-defense, I focus on working with my squad and reviving/healing more-so.


QFT.

I play to fly the transporter and ferry people about from point to point.

I'm a lost sheep if i have no crew, and you'll often find me stalking lone soldiers or reminding people to request pickup when they need me. I'm content with just one gunner and the rest with eager players ready to bail out.

The downside to doing this; i get a poor score and a guaranteed terrible K/D ratio....normally just deaths. But as i have all chopper unlocks, it doesn't bother me. I enjoy flying people about and contributing that way. Just recently uploaded a video of my regular flights to youtube:


----------



## jellis142

I love the way you fly







So daring and close to the ground. Really need to get this game working.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I love the way you fly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So daring and close to the ground. Really need to get this game working.


It's quite a thrill even for just a game, loadsa fun. In fact i think the reason alot of my passengers don't bail is because they enjoy the ride! - however It has it's downsides. I'm an easy target for tanks (happens an awful lot if i'm not mindful of my surroundings) and sharp infantry shooters could take me out through the glass.

Quite often though, they just don't see/hear you coming, so i have the element of surprise. I've come and gone before they've had time to react.

But yes, loads of fun ^^


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> QFT.
> I play to fly the transporter and ferry people about from point to point.
> I'm a lost sheep if i have no crew, and you'll often find me stalking lone soldiers or reminding people to request pickup when they need me. I'm content with just one gunner and the rest with eager players ready to bail out.
> The downside to doing this; i get a poor score and a guaranteed terrible K/D ratio....normally just deaths. But as i have all chopper unlocks, it doesn't bother me. I enjoy flying people about and contributing that way. Just recently uploaded a video of my regular flights to youtube:


i would LOVE to see a buff in points for the transport heli pilot.

if you help a gunner get 30 kills, they get 3000 points, the pilot who did the heavy lifting gets only 300?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i would LOVE to see a buff in points for the transport heli pilot.
> if you help a gunner get 30 kills, they get 3000 points, the pilot who did the heavy lifting gets only 300?


agreed; I would fly the transport heli more if
a) people actually stayed in
b) people worked as a team and help repair in the other seats (if they're an engineer)
c) more points as it encourages more people to fly instead of bailing it at a random point; which I've seen happen alot


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> ???
> I dont get it... What part is glitchy?


this


----------



## OverClocker55

Amazing Shot I just NAILED!







AHH


----------



## Fr0sty

nice shot

deffinatly takes skill to take out chopper pilot while hes flying in the air

kudos


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nice shot
> deffinatly takes skill to take out chopper pilot while hes flying in the air
> kudos


Thanks also did u like that I syned the boom to the shot?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks also did u like that I syned the boom to the shot?


didnt like the music tbh .. but the video did its job of showing a good shot

the bass syncing on the shot landing on target is something most will not realise unless you point it out


----------



## Thingamajig

Another update on my youtube channel. Naming and shaming a blatant cheater (RNikki43):






Not quite sure what he was trying to accomplish here aside from a swift ban. I fear this thing is getting worse.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Another update on my youtube channel. Naming and shaming a blatant cheater (RNikki43):
> 
> 
> 
> Not quite sure what he was trying to accomplish here aside from a swift ban. I fear this thing is getting worse.


lol I subbed your youtube channel. Im pollack007. PS sub to me?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> It's quite a thrill even for just a game, loadsa fun. In fact i think the reason alot of my passengers don't bail is because they enjoy the ride! - however It has it's downsides. I'm an easy target for tanks (happens an awful lot if i'm not mindful of my surroundings) and sharp infantry shooters could take me out through the glass.
> Quite often though, they just don't see/hear you coming, so i have the element of surprise. I've come and gone before they've had time to react.
> But yes, loads of fun ^^


Really enjoyed watching that. Well done.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Another update on my youtube channel. Naming and shaming a blatant cheater (RNikki43):
> 
> Not quite sure what he was trying to accomplish here aside from a swift ban. I fear this thing is getting worse.


Ahh, the classic. I had someone do this to me last night a few times on Grand Bazaar, needless to say Alt+F4 was quickly pressed. I don't understand why you would do it, because all that will happen is you'll get banned and lose money.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yes, I'd rather if people didn't discuss cheaters or people who DICE have banned, it usually makes a mess I have to clean up... and really, why discuss it here? You want to be telling DICE, not us.


The mod above has already asked that this sort of discussion be avoided here.


----------



## Fr0sty

mg36 + supressor now makes it look like a g36 with supressor but with more bullets









ahhhh i love this gun so much


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Some people, like me, don't even play for kills. I play nothing but medic and revive 90% of the time, I only fire if I have to or in self-defense, I focus on working with my squad and reviving/healing more-so.
> 
> 
> 
> QFT.
> 
> I play to fly the transporter and ferry people about from point to point.
> 
> I'm a lost sheep if i have no crew, and you'll often find me stalking lone soldiers or reminding people to request pickup when they need me. I'm content with just one gunner and the rest with eager players ready to bail out.
> 
> The downside to doing this; i get a poor score and a guaranteed terrible K/D ratio....normally just deaths. But as i have all chopper unlocks, it doesn't bother me. I enjoy flying people about and contributing that way. Just recently uploaded a video of my regular flights to youtube:
Click to expand...

Nice job, now if you could just get a whole squad together and coordinated with your flying, you could cap all the points very quickly.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Note to self: Do not play Wake Island. Worst map ever.


----------



## Fr0sty

finally figured out the kit for an aggro recon that id feel good with

as val + holo sight once i unlock it .. but for now red dot sight is fine










+ the added bonus of being integrally supressed makes it a good stealthy weapon for discrete insertion behind ennemy line


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Note to self: Do not play Wake Island. Worst map ever.


LOL When B2K first came out, it was blasphemy to say Wake Island sucked, now that it's been out for a while everyone is realizing how it's completely crap and a waste of time unless you're in the air. I always thought it was a crappy design btw.


----------



## JMCB

Anyone else not able to login to Origin?


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

same problem here. Thought it was just me.


----------



## otakunorth

same here, authentication server is down


----------



## sosomeesot

I gave up on the bugs & glitches long ago. Thinking about it was decreasing my quality of life. The game has been runnin alright these past couple weeks. What I really want to know is when we can expect the next DLC pack? lol


----------



## 8564dan

Hi guys, I havent been on PC version of BF3 for a while but I just went on to have a game and all the servers are like, empty? What gives?


----------



## yeahi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Hi guys, I havent been on PC version of BF3 for a while but I just went on to have a game and all the servers are like, empty? What gives?


because of hackers


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Hi guys, I havent been on PC version of BF3 for a while but I just went on to have a game and all the servers are like, empty? What gives?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeahi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Hi guys, I havent been on PC version of BF3 for a while but I just went on to have a game and all the servers are like, empty? What gives?
> 
> 
> 
> because of hackers
Click to expand...

lol, well I think they had some maintenance not to long ago, some people posted in here said Authentication servers were down. Maybe some are still down...


----------



## Ghost23

I have to say my biggest gripe isn't any bugs/glitches/overpowered weapons everyone complains about. It's teammates, I don't have a solid team to play with and some of these randoms are.. horrible. They play like it's CoD and run and gun. No AA, no AT, no SOFLAM, it's horrible.

Prime example : I was in my chopper on Caspian border as my usual B2K server was full. They had jets, the AH and the mobile AA, so, I was pretty screwed. My gunner complained I was a bad pilot because I got shot down even though I explained to him they have two jets, AH, AND mobile AA, while our mates ran around SOLO. It was a mess. The jets we did have in the sky got shot down.. every time.

I finally tried to go and destroy the AA my self, but as I'm 99% support medic I fail'd, and asked for assistance whilst they just CoD'd it up and continued to run and gun.

/sigh

/END RANT!


----------



## Precision_PC

Teams are ALWAYS unbalanced.
One team will consistently suck.

DM - stop dying so much, it's deathmatch.
Conquest - cap the flags already, or go play deathmatch.
Rush - they did not name this mode Camp.
You really need the whole team to participate.

This really bothers me more than cheats.
If your in a objective based game, play the objectives *please*.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I have to say my biggest gripe isn't any bugs/glitches/overpowered weapons everyone complains about. It's teammates, I don't have a solid team to play with and some of these randoms are.. horrible. They play like it's CoD and run and gun. No AA, no AT, no SOFLAM, it's horrible.
> Prime example : I was in my chopper on Caspian border as my usual B2K server was full. They had jets, the AH and the mobile AA, so, I was pretty screwed. My gunner complained I was a bad pilot because I got shot down even though I explained to him they have two jets, AH, AND mobile AA, while our mates ran around SOLO. It was a mess. The jets we did have in the sky got shot down.. every time.
> I finally tried to go and destroy the AA my self, but as I'm 99% support medic I fail'd, and asked for assistance whilst they just CoD'd it up and continued to run and gun.
> /sigh
> /END RANT!


Totally agree. I've also been accused of being a bad pilot when faced with overwhelming odds.

All it takes is 1 member to go off planting bombs on aircraft, running people down with jeeps -- generally being a btard -- to make everyone else start doing the same. Before you know it, your team control no points and it's chaos.

This is why i seldom play 64 man servers anymore, as not only are they persistently full of cheaters, but you're also quite likely going to get this in game. I think their logic is: "Oh nice, more people to annoy, i can't resist!"

Before i start playing, i'll check all the squads, if i don't see an adequate number of players in them i'll leave.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Totally agree. I've also been accused of being a bad pilot when faced with overwhelming odds.
> All it takes is 1 member to go off planting bombs on aircraft, running people down with jeeps -- generally being a btard -- to make everyone else start doing the same. Before you know it, your team control no points and it's chaos.
> This is why i seldom play 64 man servers anymore, as not only are they persistently full of cheaters, but you're also quite likely going to get this in game. I think their logic is: "Oh nice, more people to annoy, i can't resist!"
> Before i start playing, i'll check all the squads, if i don't see an adequate number of players in them i'll leave.


I have a funny story about people bad mouthing my piloting skills. A while back a few friends and I were mucking around on karg island in an empty server(aka by ourselves), when another person joined. He decided to spawn on me in the cobra... we were just mucking around flying under stuff and seeing what you can and can't do with this game, so he said we were all horrible pilots and switched to the other team and try to shoot us down. We'd stolen the havoc so he was left with the russian scout chopper and couldn't get a single hit on us for some reason so we decided to ram into him and see if we could make him crash. After a few tries we had him plummeting towards the ground, and did that another few times. He eventually left









Moral of the story, don't bad mouth other people(I'd like to say at all but some people need to for some reason :cool) if they are better than you at something


----------



## crashdummy35

Anyone else getting crazy lag spikes tonight?

I went from an average like this:


To this tonight:


Absolute unplayable.

I've cleaned out my temp files; made sure my NVCPL is all good; lowered in-game settings.... Nothing helps.


----------



## Precision_PC

If you look at the screens.
The one from tonight you forgot to set your overclock.


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah I was getting kinda miffed, ain't gonna lie. Was about to pop my rig open and have a look at my cables.

Restarted and reset my clocks and it's fixed:


Sheesh I'm such a noob









Thanks.


----------



## Clawbog

Strike at Karkand is the best map in my opinion. Caspian is pretty close, but all the other maps suck. ;(


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Strike at Karkand is the best map in my opinion. Caspian is pretty close, but all the other maps suck. ;(


It is fun. It's a shame the back half of the map is missing along with so many other areas like the house on the left side when you're attacking the 3rd flag or the giant building that you can walk around in in the back.










edit:
this huge building:


----------



## Zackcy

Karkand in BF2 was a nightmare. Every Karkand sever was almost always 64 man infantry. The grenades >___>


----------



## BreakDown

battle kart 64


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> battle kart 64


Thought this video was going to be about the BF3 Jet bumper carts:


----------



## BreakDown

*Question about jets, what do you find more useful, rocket pods or guided missile for taking out tanks?*

TIPS:
Im not the best pilot around so take the following tips with a grain of salt

-Ive found that one of the best defensive manoeuvres when followed by a jet is to get yourself at 300+ altitude, flip your jet upside down and make a very sharp turn "downwards", since you will get very close to the ground a pursuing jet will have a hard time following you unless he was prepared for the turn. After this "trick" use your afterburners if you left him behind or follow it up with another sharp turn if he is still behind you, but this time upwards or to a side. These 2 manoeuvres help me get rid of 70% of the jets after me.









-Use the ECM jammer, i learned this over here and after some time getting used to it i must say it is really much more efficient than flares. After deploying the ECM jammer your are shielded against locks for about 5 seconds, it takes 10 seconds to reload after deployed, so you are only vulnerable for 5 seconds. If you are being locked on, deploy it, run away to the borders if you are targeted by ground units or a helicopter, wait for reload and come back. If you are beeing targeted by another plane, deploy it and use it in combination to the manoeuvres explained above, even if you cant escape the jet, chances are your ecm jammer will have reloaded before he locks onto you again.

-Last tip is to not use "belt speed", your gun does not have to reload, it overheats. If you burst fire an enemy you can make it last very long before having to wait for it to cool down, if at all. Id much rather use "air radar" instead of "belt speed" since it does give you an edge on dogfights.

tune in next weak at the same bat-time for more bat-tips.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Thought this video was going to be about the BF3 Jet bumper carts:
> [/img]


@PoopaScoopa LOL


----------



## ltg2227

is there any way to see the dog tags of players you knifed??


----------



## KingT

Yes there is a way..

It's very simple:

In your battlelog profile,in your upper right corner click on "stats" go to your dog tags and click on "taken" and you will see all dog tags you have taken from your enemies..

Or you can click on the large dog tag on 1st page of your profile and then click on "taken"..

CHEERS..


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> is there any way to see the dog tags of players you knifed??


http://bf3stats.com/ Shows you every person you knifed as opposed to battlelogs last knife victim.


----------



## ntherblast

quick question since the last patch that came out anytime i load up origin my computer completely freezes for 3 seconds then unfreezes while it is logging me into origin anyone else have this issue

Also why is it half the time I try post on these forums using the reply box at the bottom of a thread and i hit submit it will just say submitting content and it doesnt submit it. I waited like 15minutes at one point is it a bug on these forums?


----------



## FriendlyUser

I've had a rough few months as far as battlefield 3 goes. i bought 2 GTX 590s for my tri monitor setup at the time every forum i read said i'd have no problem running bf3 across 3 monitors with 2 GTX 590s some people were even saying that it would be over kill. sadly when the game came out we found out that 1.5 vram created a bottleneck on tri monitors. so i finally broke down and got 2 GTX 580s 3GB now i'm just waiting for them to arrive. So i should be able to finally enjoy battlefield in a few days i'm excited.


----------



## banging34hzs

So I am having issues here with getting fraps (current version) and any video editing program to work, So what does work????


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> quick question since the last patch that came out anytime i load up origin my computer completely freezes for 3 seconds then unfreezes while it is logging me into origin anyone else have this issue?


Used to happen to me, got rid of the issue by checking, "disable desktop composition" in Origin's properties.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> quick question since the last patch that came out anytime i load up origin my computer completely freezes for 3 seconds then unfreezes while it is logging me into origin anyone else have this issue
> 
> Also why is it half the time I try post on these forums using the reply box at the bottom of a thread and i hit submit it will just say submitting content and it doesnt submit it. I waited like 15minutes at one point is it a bug on these forums?


Yep forum bug when submitting, I get it on Firefox about half the time.. or maybe its the first post every time, then after refresh it fixes it and I can post fine after that. I try not to use OCN on FF anymore.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep forum bug when submitting, I get it on Firefox about half the time.. or maybe its the first post every time, then after refresh it fixes it and I can post fine after that. I try not to use OCN on FF anymore.


Oh it is just annoying sometimes you post a huge amount of text and will have to re-type it all or keep copying and pasting and pray that it works


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Oh it is just annoying sometimes you post a huge amount of text and will have to re-type it all or keep copying and pasting and pray that it works


Happens to me all the damn time on chrome.


----------



## iARDAs

You know whom i hate the most?

the PUNISHERS...

I am in prone position and firing with my LMG and the dude from my squad gets into my line of fire and gets killed and punishes me and I AM DEAD.

OR a better scenario.

There are enemies near our objective. I throw a grenade towards them, than my team mate decides to walk towards that grenade in that mayhem. Gets killed with the enemies. And than while I am about to kill the person arming the OBJECTIVE, BOOM, I am punished once more and die and the dude goes arming the objective and we loose the base.

People need brains first before using the PUNISH action.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You know whom i hate the most?
> the PUNISHERS...
> I am in prone position and firing with my LMG and the dude from my squad gets into my line of fire and gets killed and punishes me and I AM DEAD.
> OR a better scenario.
> There are enemies near our objective. I throw a grenade towards them, than my team mate decides to walk towards that grenade in that mayhem. Gets killed with the enemies. And than while I am about to kill the person arming the OBJECTIVE, BOOM, I am punished once more and die and the dude goes arming the objective and we loose the base.
> People need brains first before using the PUNISH action.


I usually go sorry or something if that happens by accident immediately
most if not everyone that i've played with that i've TK'ed by accident don't make a deal out of it
and vice versa if it happens to me.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> *Question about jets, what do you find more useful, rocket pods or guided missile for taking out tanks?*
> TIPS:
> Im not the best pilot around so take the following tips with a grain of salt
> -Ive found that one of the best defensive manoeuvres when followed by a jet is to get yourself at 300+ altitude, flip your jet upside down and make a very sharp turn "downwards", since you will get very close to the ground a pursuing jet will have a hard time following you unless he was prepared for the turn. After this "trick" use your afterburners if you left him behind or follow it up with another sharp turn if he is still behind you, but this time upwards or to a side. These 2 manoeuvres help me get rid of 70% of the jets after me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Use the ECM jammer, i learned this over here and after some time getting used to it i must say it is really much more efficient than flares. After deploying the ECM jammer your are shielded against locks for about 5 seconds, it takes 10 seconds to reload after deployed, so you are only vulnerable for 5 seconds. If you are being locked on, deploy it, run away to the borders if you are targeted by ground units or a helicopter, wait for reload and come back. If you are beeing targeted by another plane, deploy it and use it in combination to the manoeuvres explained above, even if you cant escape the jet, chances are your ecm jammer will have reloaded before he locks onto you again.
> -Last tip is to not use "belt speed", your gun does not have to reload, it overheats. If you burst fire an enemy you can make it last very long before having to wait for it to cool down, if at all. Id much rather use "air radar" instead of "belt speed" since it does give you an edge on dogfights.
> tune in next weak at the same bat-time for more bat-tips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @PoopaScoopa LOL


yea, I do that maneuver as well for even quicker turns or for evasion
I've never figured out how to use ECM properly in jets though; for helis I'm fine, but for some reason ECM doesn't seem to like me as much in the jet.

My load out depending on what kind of battle is beam scanning; flares and heatseakers/guided missiles

I do use rocket pods sometimes; but not all the time and I'd change from beam scanning to air radar or something else


----------



## Clawbog

Look at this guys headshot percentages, are they suspicious to you?

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/kittenlefty


----------



## JCG

Just finished off a Rush defence round on Kharg Island with some decent C4 action. I love this thing! We still lost though, to 1 frikking ticket ..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep forum bug when submitting, I get it on Firefox about half the time.. or maybe its the first post every time, then after refresh it fixes it and I can post fine after that. I try not to use OCN on FF anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it is just annoying sometimes you post a huge amount of text and will have to re-type it all or keep copying and pasting and pray that it works
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Happens to me all the damn time on chrome.


Lifesaver:
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/textarea-cache/?src=search


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> *Question about jets, what do you find more useful, rocket pods or guided missile for taking out tanks?*
> TIPS:
> Im not the best pilot around so take the following tips with a grain of salt
> -Ive found that one of the best defensive manoeuvres when followed by a jet is to get yourself at 300+ altitude, flip your jet upside down and make a very sharp turn "downwards", since you will get very close to the ground a pursuing jet will have a hard time following you unless he was prepared for the turn. After this "trick" use your afterburners if you left him behind or follow it up with another sharp turn if he is still behind you, but this time upwards or to a side. These 2 manoeuvres help me get rid of 70% of the jets after me.


I'm demanding a video of this! If you please.. please


----------



## faulkton

so is there a way to use a mic with people in your swuad once the game has started? Or do you need to have that already set up in an origin party before the game starts?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Teams are ALWAYS unbalanced.
> One team will consistently suck.
> 
> DM - stop dying so much, it's deathmatch.
> Conquest - cap the flags already, or go play deathmatch.
> Rush - they did not name this mode Camp.
> You really need the whole team to participate.
> 
> This really bothers me more than cheats.
> If your in a objective based game, play the objectives *please*.


Same problems with bc2 xD can't really change how people play, you can only wish they know how.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> yea, I do that maneuver as well for even quicker turns or for evasion
> I've never figured out how to use ECM properly in jets though; for helis I'm fine, but for some reason ECM doesn't seem to like me as much in the jet.
> My load out depending on what kind of battle is beam scanning; flares and heatseakers/guided missiles
> I do use rocket pods sometimes; but not all the time and I'd change from beam scanning to air radar or something else


When you deploy the ECM jammer it will prevent any lock on for 5 seconds.

If your enemy tries to locks on to you during those 5 seconds, keep in mind you will still hear the "locking on" sound, giving you the false impression that the jammer is not working, but he will not be able to fire even if he does lock on during those 5 seconds. (this is very useful, because it lets you know if you are still in locking range).

However, once the 5 seconds are over, you will hear a sound, letting you know that from now on you can be targeted, if they lock on to you, they will be able to fire, the "locked" message will appear on your HUD.

The ECM jammer takes 10 seconds to reload after deployed, but during 5 of those seconds your enemy will not be able to lock on, therefore you are only vulnerable during 5 seconds.

if you get good with it, not even javelins can take you down, its downside is that you "must" escape battle or hide between the terrain after deploying the ecm jammer to let it reload.

i like your load out, ive used beam scanning together with heat seakers for a while and it lets you lock on really fast, ill probably end up switching between those and "air radar/rocket pods" depending on the situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I'm demanding a video of this! If you please.. please


here is the video, ive just showed the "fliping upside down and turning downwards" manouver, this is how it looks from the cockpit:




you will see me doing the turn 3 times, the last one was at 250 altitude and i crashed into the ground. (thats why you should only attempt the turn at around 300 altitude.
i just did the "tricks" randomly to show you how it looks, but its best used for evading.

sorry for the quality of the video, its quite poor, but it gets the job done i guess, if you want a "real" example let me know and ill try to record it and upload it with better quality.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> When you deploy the ECM jammer it will prevent any lock on for 5 seconds.
> If your enemy tries to locks on to you during those 5 seconds, keep in mind you will still hear the "locking on" sound, giving you the false impression that the jammer is not working, but he will not be able to fire even if he does lock on during those 5 seconds. (this is very useful, because it lets you know if you are still in locking range).


Ohhhh so that's why my rockets (I forgot what the one that locks onto aircraft is called) don't work sometimes? I thought it was gltiching.


----------



## ntherblast

Medics in this game never drop medkits instead they just wait for you to die because if you accept/decline the revive they still get points. I do not get why medics get points when reviving someone that declines their revive


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> When you deploy the ECM jammer it will prevent any lock on for 5 seconds.
> If your enemy tries to locks on to you during those 5 seconds, keep in mind you will still hear the "locking on" sound, giving you the false impression that the jammer is not working, but he will not be able to fire even if he does lock on during those 5 seconds. (this is very useful, because it lets you know if you are still in locking range).
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh so that's why my rockets (I forgot what the one that locks onto aircraft is called) don't work sometimes? I thought it was gltiching.
Click to expand...

If you can hear the lock on sound, but you dont get the orange square around the target, thats whats happening, they have probably deployed the ecm jammer. This also happens for under a second when an enemy aircraft deploys flares, but after less than a second you can target it as usual.


----------



## sosomeesot

I love it when someone proactively does their damn job, but when I'm out of ammo and have support right next to me, not dropping anything, and I'm asking for a drop, and they still don't drop (same with health) I just think to myself, "thanks for nothing noob!" lol


----------



## sosomeesot

P.S.

Props for naming your PC HAL 9000. lolll


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Medics in this game never drop medkits instead they just wait for you to die because if you accept/decline the revive they still get points. I do not get why medics get points when reviving someone that declines their revive


We don't always carry medkits. The m320 is pretty useful. And if our position is strategically important, I will revive you wether you want to be or not.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Medics in this game never drop medkits instead they just wait for you to die because if you accept/decline the revive they still get points. I do not get why medics get points when reviving someone that declines their revive
> 
> 
> 
> We don't always carry medkits. The m320 is pretty useful. And if our position is strategically important, I will revive you wether you want to be or not.
Click to expand...

I can tell who has a medkit or not because they have a cross sign above their head


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> here is the video, ive just showed the "fliping upside down and turning downwards" manouver, this is how it looks from the cockpit:
> 
> 
> 
> you will see me doing the turn 3 times, the last one was at 250 altitude and i crashed into the ground. (thats why you should only attempt the turn at around 300 altitude.
> i just did the "tricks" randomly to show you how it looks, but its best used for evading.
> sorry for the quality of the video, its quite poor, but it gets the job done i guess, if you want a "real" example let me know and ill try to record it and upload it with better quality.


I see. Thanks a lot.


----------



## ltg2227

if you die and someone revives you, does it still count as a death on the scoreboard?


----------



## Xyxyll

No, but afaik it does count as a kill for the other guy.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I see. Thanks a lot.


It's called a Split-S.

1) Roll until you are inverted (flying upside-down)
2) Quickly pull back on the "stick" until you completely pass through the dive and come up horizontal to the ground again.

That's a real dog fight maneuver, and is still the fastest way to reverse trajectory in an aircraft. Plain English: It works....


----------



## Mr. 13

Medkit > m320 all day.


----------



## naizarak

Any wanna be my "chopper-buddy"? I'm a good pilot, but can play gunner, too. I don't have a mic but from my experience you don't need one for heli teamwork. I'm in the US - West coast.


----------



## CallsignVega

For those that are interested in Eyefinity and how 7970's run a 120Hz Eyefinity setup in BF3 here is a video I made (make sure to increase to 720p):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovm7XBtaQAM


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those that are interested in Eyefinity and how 7970's run a 120Hz Eyefinity setup in BF3 here is a video I made (make sure to increase to 720p):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovm7XBtaQAM


150+ FPS oh gosh. Quite jealous. Should of recorded in-game though, but this is still great.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 150+ FPS oh gosh. Quite jealous. Should of recorded in-game though, but this is still great.


In-game recorders don't work too well at Eyefinity resolutions and this FPS. They all bog down.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In-game recorders don't work too well at Eyefinity resolutions and this FPS. They all bog down.


Had a feeling of that, as I said, it's still great! I still can't get over your FPS though, oh what I would do with that FPS....


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those that are interested in Eyefinity and how 7970's run a 120Hz Eyefinity setup in BF3 here is a video I made (make sure to increase to 720p):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovm7XBtaQAM


Any particular reason for portrait? I've got a big landscape on my mons.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It's called a Split-S.
> 1) Roll until you are inverted (flying upside-down)
> 2) Quickly pull back on the "stick" until you completely pass through the dive and come up horizontal to the ground again.
> That's a real dog fight maneuver, and is still the fastest way to reverse trajectory in an aircraft. Plain English: It works....


It also means you lose altitude... which isn't as important with jets as it is with choppers, but it's still nice to have







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Any wanna be my "chopper-buddy"? I'm a good pilot, but can play gunner, too. I don't have a mic but from my experience you don't need one for heli teamwork. I'm in the US - West coast.


I'd like to disagree, having a mic is crucial for success when using choppers, it makes communication very easy(which is incredibly important when flying if you want to work together). The benefits of having a mic are pretty big(with games in general), I suggest getting one


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> It also means you lose altitude... which isn't as important with jets as it is with choppers, but it's still nice to have


I fly fast and low with both jets and choppers.

Jests I only take up to hit enemy air or for long enough to do a bombing run with guided missile.

Choppers I prefer to keep up a bit so as not to be shot at by tanks, but in any evasive maneuvers I'll be skimming close to the ground and trying to use any buildings etc. around me as cover. (I have even gotten roadkills on more than one occasion by "bumping" an enemy when trying to skate away from an enemy locks or jets while my ECM is recharging)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> It also means you lose altitude... which isn't as important with jets as it is with choppers, but it's still nice to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fly fast and low with both jets and choppers.
> 
> Jests I only take up to hit enemy air or for long enough to do a bombing run with guided missile.
> 
> Choppers I prefer to keep up a bit so as not to be shot at by tanks, but in any evasive maneuvers I'll be skimming close to the ground and trying to use any buildings etc. around me as cover. (I have even gotten roadkills on more than one occasion by "bumping" an enemy when trying to skate away from an enemy locks or jets while my ECM is recharging)
Click to expand...

I meant against other air units, i do the same against ground targets in the choppers


----------



## Offline

Speaking of jets...how crap are the guided missles? Unlocked them the other week but i've stopped using them completely now, they are utterly useless, only disable a vehicle in one hit if you hit them at the back which can be tricky even if you do a run from the enemy base, i can disable and sometimes even destroy vehicles with the rocket pods+machine gun combo on one run, not saying the guided missles should disable in one hit regardless of where you hit the vehicle mind, but still, they need to make them more useful somehow.


----------



## Herophobic

I'm a noob and I can't kill a thing with the rocket pods. Before I unlocked them, I was dying by planes having rocket pods and I thought "God, when I unlock this I'll rape" and now when I have them, I can't kill a thing


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Speaking of jets...how crap are the guided missles? Unlocked them the other week but i've stopped using them completely now, they are utterly useless, only disable a vehicle in one hit if you hit them at the back which can be tricky even if you do a run from the enemy base, i can disable and sometimes even destroy vehicles with the rocket pods+machine gun combo on one run, not saying the guided missles should disable in one hit regardless of where you hit the vehicle mind, but still, they need to make them more useful somehow.


i cant speak about the guided missile because its really hard for me to lock on with it, the reversed controls really mess with me i know i just have to get used to it, but i find it really annoying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I'm a noob and I can't kill a thing with the rocket pods. Before I unlocked them, I was dying by planes having rocket pods and I thought "God, when I unlock this I'll rape" and now when I have them, I can't kill a thing


rocketpods take some time getting used to, you really have to give yourself enough time to unload all the rockets on target to disable it, so you have to start firing from far away, thats the tricky bit. i suggest firing just one rocket to see where it lands, then correcting your plane accordingly.

you will also start getting a "feeling" for it.

is there anyone that knows how to properly use rocketpods and guided missile? if so, which one do you think is more effective?

quick tip, if you are playing on non-hardcore servers, get away from battlefield, fly jet slightly upwards and then use the free-camera to spot randomly, tanks on the ground will probably pop up, its a quick way to acquire targets.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I'm a noob and I can't kill a thing with the rocket pods. Before I unlocked them, I was dying by planes having rocket pods and I thought "God, when I unlock this I'll rape" and now when I have them, I can't kill a thing


Just make sure you start off really high, throttle down, steady the jet and start shooting in the tanks direction with the pods, as soon as your pods start reloading switch over to the machine gun and start shooting, as soon as your rocket pods have reloaded switch back and a few more shots should destroy if not at the very least disable it, by this point you'll be pretty close to the ground so be careful and pull out early if you have to.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know how to lower the suns intensity? Maybe a config or something?


----------



## Amhro

^nope, no way to lower it, afaik


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know how to lower the suns intensity? Maybe a config or something?


nope ..

i wish dice would just nerf the sun and the flashlights


----------



## [email protected]

I wish you would stop complaining. Get yourself some glasses on and see if it reflects cuz you know it will if especially you are out in the desert! Go visit IRAN! This is just the way it is! Most marines have googles on or something like that which is why most of them have reflection in the game. Realtime lighting is involved with Frostbite engine 2.0.

However for flashlights i agree the daytime needs a bit toned. Night time maps i completely understand. Here's a tip. If you get blind. Don't panic and Just fight it. FIRE THAT gun! Just do it!


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nope ..
> i wish dice would just nerf the sun and the flashlights


I guess you havint been playing from the start


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> I guess you havint been playing from the start


yes i played right from the start

your point is?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone know how to lower the suns intensity? Maybe a config or something?
> 
> 
> 
> nope ..
> 
> i wish dice would just nerf the sun and the flashlights
Click to expand...

Its still totally overkill with flashlights.

I think someone had a flashlight hack but I can't confirm it nor do I have a SS...but the other day. The enemy had a BLUE flashlight! So basically I'd see him and think he was on my team...seeing it was blue...like the teammate icon...he'd kill me every time...it was weird

But yea, it still should be toned down...if your within ~50m of a flashlight ...its more like a car's high beams


----------



## k4ylr

So I figured I'd try out here in the official thread in hopes most of you are subb'd to the thread itself.

I've got BF3 on my new rig but I get random c2d's and the black screen bug between levels occasionally. The game runs flawlessly when its up and going but the random crashes and black screens are only fixed with a task manager kill or a lengthy wait and there are no error screens that pop up during the crash.

Here's my system specs:
AMD X6 1100t BE @ 3.3GHz
16GB DDR @ 1600MHz
MSI Twin Frozr II 560Ti 2GB/OC @ 880/1760 clocks
BF3 runs off a 500GB WD 7200rpm SATA III drive

I've got the latest non-beta drivers from nVidia I believe they are v285.88

System should be able to handle it so I'm not sure if its something on my end or DiCE's end (which seems to be case if you lurk on the official forums).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4ylr*
> 
> So I figured I'd try out here in the official thread in hopes most of you are subb'd to the thread itself.
> I've got BF3 on my new rig but I get random c2d's and the black screen bug between levels occasionally. The game runs flawlessly when its up and going but the random crashes and black screens are only fixed with a task manager kill or a lengthy wait and there are no error screens that pop up during the crash.
> Here's my system specs:
> AMD X6 1100t BE @ 3.3GHz
> 16GB DDR @ 1600MHz
> MSI Twin Frozr II 560Ti 2GB/OC @ 880/1760 clocks
> BF3 runs off a 500GB WD 7200rpm SATA III drive
> I've got the latest non-beta drivers from nVidia I believe they are v285.88
> System should be able to handle it so I'm not sure if its something on my end or DiCE's end (which seems to be case if you lurk on the official forums).


Black Screen bug when loading correct?

If so, at the end of the game you need to minimize your game. By minimize I mean to literally have it sitting in your taskbar only so you're able to see your whole desktop. Once this is done, wait till when you think you should be loading and go back into game and it should load the next map without a issue. Pay attention to how long you'll be sitting at the Stats page at the end of the game, and just add about 7 extra seconds onto that.

I have to do this every time a map loads, otherwise i'll get a black screen forever on new map loads.


----------



## k4ylr

Thanks dmasteR. I'll give it a try as that's definitely one of the issues I've been having


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes i played right from the start
> your point is?


They received a huge nerf a couple of patches in, I consider it realistic now (if i was wearing goggles







)


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It's called a Split-S.
> 
> 1) Roll until you are inverted (flying upside-down)
> 2) Quickly pull back on the "stick" until you completely pass through the dive and come up horizontal to the ground again.
> 
> That's a real dog fight maneuver, and is still the fastest way to reverse trajectory in an aircraft. Plain English: It works....


You can also push forward on the joystick to go towards the sky when inverted which for some reason goes faster than pulling up when flying normally. Another way to turn around but with altitude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> In-game recorders don't work too well at Eyefinity resolutions and this FPS. They all bog down.


Have you tried MSI Afterburner? You can record at 30fps but still play at 200fps. 3 1080P monitors is easy with that. Your triple 30" monitors before though, was probably too much.


----------



## perablenta

Running over a Helicopter with a Jet. Just had to share with you!
.
.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Have you tried MSI Afterburner? You can record at 30fps but still play at 200fps. 3 1080P monitors is easy with that. Your triple 30" monitors before though, was probably too much.


lol, I took a 10 second video clip at my resolution at 10 FPS and the file was 1.84 GB.

I don't really see the point of taking in-game video footage as the performance drop is too great to show off the game/hardware and hardly anyone has the resolution to view the video properly. Then if you downscale the video it's going to look like a small screen setup.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For those that are interested in Eyefinity and how 7970's run a 120Hz Eyefinity setup in BF3 here is a video I made (make sure to increase to 720p):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovm7XBtaQAM


My computer whimpered when I clicked on that video o.0

Wow.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> My computer whimpered when I clicked on that video o.0
> Wow.


Holy crap that's so nice! Lol @ your fps


----------



## crashdummy35

Okay so crash ("your accuracy is to low," "your KD/R is to low," to make definitive comments about the accuracy/nerfing of weapons) is back...

_Engineer guns are whack now compared to other guns_. I said it and have the goods to back it up right here:

M40A5
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/m40a5/328550580/pc/

M98B
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/m98b/328550580/pc/

SV98
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/sv98/328550580/pc/

L96
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/l96/328550580/pc/

This is in TDM running and gunning at medium range going up against G36Cs, M249's, SCAR-Hs.... Even in HC with low health I'll knock dudes' heads clean off after taking a ton of hits. Look at the head shot percentages--it's friggin ridiculous. If I put my x6 scopes on my G36C (my old pwnage gun) or the SCAR and give shots to the head dudes can take 2 or even _3_ shots sometimes and still keep fighting.

Yeah I know: "This isn't ARMA...." but I knew I wasn't crazy. The engie guns are less accurate and less powerful now. Against a FAMAS or AEK you stand no chance ~80% of the time; which is odd considering most of these guns fire the same NATO rounds.

Still love this game. Even at my low res, looking through the x12 scope in Seine Crossing--at the courtyard where that statue is--amazing.... Can't even imagine what eyefinity users are seeing. Wow.

Edit: @Fr0sty Nah, they are the same since the last patch. I've just kinda given up on the class for a while. As easy as it is to kill people with these sniper rifles, I figure I'll work on my recon class and get back into Conquest later.


----------



## Fr0sty

did dice do an update that i didnt know to renerf the engi gun again?

@crash: ahh ok .. because dice did an origin update yesterday and since then it seems my aim got worse with the g36c wich was my best engi gun


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Okay so crash ("your accuracy is to low," "your KD/R is to low," to make definitive comments about the accuracy/nerfing of weapons) is back...
> -snipped-


Crash your Accuracy, K/D, and SPM is low.









Seriously Engineer weapons are fine. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/iteminfo/a-91/191641629/pc/

That's my most used engineer gun, and I've stopped using that a long time ago. Been building all my other weapons up to 500 kills for the dog tags.


----------



## Fr0sty

have you ever posted videos of you playing dmaster?

id like to know how you play to get those 600spm


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crash your Accuracy, K/D, and SPM is low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seriously Engineer weapons are fine*. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/iteminfo/a-91/191641629/pc/
> That's my most used engineer gun, and *I've stopped using that a long time ago*. Been building all my other weapons up to 500 kills for the dog tags.


I guess you didnt catch the fact that they have nerfed the engineer guns a couple times so it doesnt make too much of a difference if you quit using it a long time ago... They now suck...


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have you ever posted videos of you playing dmaster?
> id like to know how you play to get those 600spm


Indeed, a 613 SPM is quite ridiculous. I really only played 24/7 Metro servers and basically never died and my SPM isn't even that high, neither is my KDR... your stats are quite high.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have you ever posted videos of you playing dmaster?
> id like to know how you play to get those 600spm


I'd love to, but unfortunately can't do it due to my system. Just play with me and you'll see how I play :]

Until I get my new system, that'll all have to wait. Played professionally, in various games, BF3 is without a doubt one of the easier games I've ever played in Multiplayer.









EDIT: Just add me if you're wanting to play/watch me play.

@E-peen, 600 is nothing. A buddy of mine who beat us during the final 4 of the Alienware tournament has a SPM of 800. The only map he'll play in public servers in Metro though for laughs and giggles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I guess you didnt catch the fact that they have nerfed the engineer guns a couple times so it doesnt make too much of a difference if you quit using it a long time ago... They now suck...


That's fine, but I still play engineer guns still. Just not the A-91 that I absolutely love. The engineer guns are still amazing, and do not suck at all. If you think the engineer guns suck, try using the PP-2000 and all the other SMG's in this game. Finished PP-2000 just recently (505 kills).

EDIT 2: I'm constantly on OCN Mumble if you need tips and etc for BF3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Indeed, a 613 SPM is quite ridiculous. I really only played 24/7 Metro servers and basically never died and my SPM isn't even that high, neither is my KDR... your stats are quite high.


i figured he had lots of heli and jet seat time .. but quite the contrary ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'd love to, but unfortunately can't do it due to my system. Just play with me and you'll see how I play :]
> Until I get my new system, that'll all have to wait. Played professionally, in various games, BF3 is without a doubt one of the easier games I've ever played in Multiplayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just add me if you're wanting to play/watch me play.
> @E-peen, 600 is nothing. A buddy of mine who beat us during the final 4 of the Alienware tournament has a SPM of 800. The only map he'll play in public servers in Metro though for laughs and giggles.
> That's fine, but I still play engineer guns still. Just not the A-91 that I absolutely love. The engineer guns are still amazing, and do not suck at all. If you think the engineer guns suck, try using the PP-2000 and all the other SMG's in this game. Finished PP-2000 just recently (505 kills).


if it could help me learn get better why not


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i figured he had lots of heli and jet seat time .. but quite the contrary ...
> if it could help me learn get better why not


haha, I actually wished I could fly anything in this game. I'm literally the worst at flying. >.>

Won't make it three feet off the ground without crashing, lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crash your Accuracy, K/D, and SPM is low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Engineer weapons are fine. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/iteminfo/a-91/191641629/pc/
> That's my most used engineer gun, and I've stopped using that a long time ago. Been building all my other weapons up to 500 kills for the dog tags.


It is but I'm new to the BF franchise and started out mainly tank busting. Played the Metro maps for the quick unlocks and now realize that was dumb. My PPM & KD/R were in the toilet.

But this is almost _every_ game sniping like a madman, in the middle of the street calling people out:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16683492/1/328550580/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16677040/1/328550580/
KD/R is steadily climbing.

Next engie guns on 3-round burst. Then full auto testing. Then back to objective play. I'm kinda teaching myself from the ground up.

Also, you are a good gamer. I'm coming from COD run-n-gun. But I'll get it. This game is amazing. Whole different ball game than MW2 and L4D2


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It is but I'm new to the BF franchise and started out mainly tank busting. Played the Metro maps for the quick unlocks and now realize that was dumb. My PPM & KD/R were in the toilet.
> But this is almost _every_ game sniping like a madman, in the middle of the street calling people out:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16683492/1/328550580/
> KD/R is steadily climbing.
> Next engie guns on 3-round burst. Then full auto testing. Then back to objective play. I'm kinda teaching myself from the ground up.
> Also, you are a good gamer. I'm coming from COD run-n-gun. But I'll get it. This game is amazing. Whole different ball game than MW2 and L4D2


I'm actually not too different. Also in no way was I talking down on your talent. I was merely kidding, as you brought up the "your blank blank is too low"









Except that I started from Quake, CS, then CoD. This is my first time actually putting more than ten hours in a BattleField game. Played 1942 (Desert Combat), played BF2 for under 3 hours, and BC2 for about 10 hours.

Honestly don't even bother with different fire modes unless you're forced to (KH2002, AN94). Use full auto at all times, and if you feel that you need to do a three shot burst, well then only hold it down your Mouse1 for the three bullets.

I constantly run and gun in this game. The game mechanics were built for that, on top of the silly netcode that gives me a advantage for playing this style.

Again, anyone who needs help/tips/tricks or anything just add me on Battlelog or come on the OCN Mumble. I'm constantly on the OCN mumble as those who are on it have seen.









Only reason I even play BF3 is because I need a game to play during off season for CS. Playing constantly at one game, makes me bad. :3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> haha, I actually wished I could fly anything in this game. I'm literally the worst at flying. >.>
> Won't make it three feet off the ground without crashing, lol.


my only problem is that once i am up in the air i am a sitting duck to all the veterans or even the noobie










but get me with a great pilot and i turn into a good gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It is but I'm new to the BF franchise and started out mainly tank busting. Played the Metro maps for the quick unlocks and now realize that was dumb. My PPM & KD/R were in the toilet.
> But this is almost _every_ game sniping like a madman, in the middle of the street calling people out:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16683492/1/328550580/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16677040/1/328550580/
> KD/R is steadily climbing.
> Next engie guns on 3-round burst. Then full auto testing. Then back to objective play. I'm kinda teaching myself from the ground up.
> Also, you are a good gamer. I'm coming from COD run-n-gun. But I'll get it. This game is amazing. Whole different ball game than MW2 and L4D2


LOL yeah metro 24/7 servers kill your k/d ratio very fast and that's what ive been mostly playing for the fast unlock









went noob tubing too much LOL

+ that's how i got most of my m249 service medals

that's pretty much how i learn .. test and test some more .. yes k/d goes in the crapper









but ill get it up in the near future







once i figured out how to be good at flying choppers without dying

or i could go metro 24/7 and be a nade spammer from afar instead of dropping nades and jumping in the crowd gunning in all direction to create a breach LOL

rambo stuff basicly


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> SNIP.


Yeah, I play for the fun of it but, no doubt, being helpful to a team is a big plus.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> SNIPPITY


Yeah, I made the same Metro mistake. Live and learn.

To learn the chopper get into a co-op on mumble with someone. Learn to use the chase cam. Learn to only fly over pats of the map that are out of range/line-of-sight of the stationary AA; don't make it easy on them. Learn to use buildings and landmarks as cover. The instant you see a soflam tell your gunner and have him get it.

I usually only fly if my team is struggling or the chopper just sits there for too long because everyone is afraid of the enemy. Empty servers and co-op for practice; in-game for the real time tactics work.


----------



## Fr0sty

co-op it shall be

mp7 unlock ftw!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16690014/1/191641629/

Oh look, the whole team is derp and we lost by ten tickets.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Crash your Accuracy, K/D, and SPM is low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously Engineer weapons are fine. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/iteminfo/a-91/191641629/pc/
> That's my most used engineer gun, and I've stopped using that a long time ago. Been building all my other weapons up to 500 kills for the dog tags.


His K/D is fine.
His accuracy is only 8% - but as long as he's getting kills and points - then it don't matter. Hell, most of the time I'm running around randomly shooting the floor/sky when I'm not in urgency lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> His K/D is fine.
> His accuracy is only 8% - but as long as he's getting kills and points - then it don't matter. Hell, most of the time I'm running around randomly shooting the floor/sky when I'm not in urgency lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I'm actually not too different. Also in no way was I talking down on your talent. I was merely kidding, as you brought up the "your blank blank is too low"


Guess you didn't read that part. >.>


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*
> 
> His K/D is fine.
> His accuracy is only 8% - but as long as he's getting kills and points - then it don't matter. Hell, most of the time I'm running around randomly shooting the floor/sky when I'm not in urgency lol


i did have a tendency to fire my lmg at the sky after doing a jihad jeep ...

LOL always fun to do so for the kill cam i guess

started doing this after i watched that video


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, I took a 10 second video clip at my resolution at 10 FPS and the file was 1.84 GB.
> I don't really see the point of taking in-game video footage as the performance drop is too great to show off the game/hardware and hardly anyone has the resolution to view the video properly. Then if you downscale the video it's going to look like a small screen setup.


Try MJPG @ 80%. Yeah, it's going to look funny on one screen.


----------



## CallsignVega

My favorite part of this game: joining a full 64 player server just in time for the "you have lost" screen to count against me, and then the new map loads and half the server disappears. Left with a loss and a quit as I have to leave the now half barren server. Happened to me like four times tonight, ugg.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My favorite part of this game: joining a full 64 player server just in time for the "you have lost" screen to count against me, and then the new map loads and half the server disappears. Left with a loss and a quit as I have to leave the now half barren server. Happened to me like four times tonight, ugg.


Yeah I hate that. I think if a team wins by a lot it should randomize the teams, that way it wont be just 1 overpowered team beating the other team over and over until everyone gives up and leaves and then the server dies.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Just make sure you start off really high, throttle down, steady the jet and start shooting in the tanks direction with the pods, as soon as your pods start reloading switch over to the machine gun and start shooting, as soon as your rocket pods have reloaded switch back and a few more shots should destroy if not at the very least disable it, by this point you'll be pretty close to the ground so be careful and pull out early if you have to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> is there anyone that knows how to properly use rocketpods and guided missile? if so, which one do you think is more effective?
> quick tip, if you are playing on non-hardcore servers, get away from battlefield, fly jet slightly upwards and then use the free-camera to spot randomly, tanks on the ground will probably pop up, its a quick way to acquire targets.


Thank you both for the tips.
What do you mean by free-camera?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Thank you both for the tips.
> What do you mean by free-camera?


Press "C" on noob-core servers and randomly press "Q" for free 3D spotting wallhax.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Thank you both for the tips.
> What do you mean by free-camera?


the free camera is left mouse by default on jets i believe, it allows you to look around from inside the cockpit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Running over a Helicopter with a Jet. Just had to share with you!
> .
> .


so what are you trying to show ? ..that you can baserape and have no skill?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so what are you trying to show ? ..that you can baserape and have no skill?


and the base AA is placed in a bad spot that he can do pretty much what he wants


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else notice the pic of the new shotgun? Looks like the trigger is in the stock...man that'd be hard to shoot....


----------



## Break

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My favorite part of this game: joining a full 64 player server just in time for the "you have lost" screen to count against me, and then the new map loads and half the server disappears. Left with a loss and a quit as I have to leave the now half barren server. Happened to me like four times tonight, ugg.


Yep, I hate this. Even if my team wins I still hate it as it then proceeds to load my least favourite map. Then I usually quit, try a different server and same thing happens lol







.

The server browser should let you see the progress of a current game.


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone ever got a black screen followed by a "DirectX Error" pop up window?

The game crashed with a DirectX Error, then Origin crashed, I clicked OK to close it, and the computer hang with a black screen, had to hard reset...









Anyone ever got that?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so what are you trying to show ? ..that you can baserape and have no skill?


I think he was playing bumper carts with the jet.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone ever tried a ps3 controler for bf3?

how easy is it to use in general?

and is support good or is it buggy and unsupported?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else notice the pic of the new shotgun? Looks like the trigger is in the stock...man that'd be hard to shoot....


i bet it is a beast just like the usas-12 but a bit better .. but i didnt try it yet .. didnt really finish the assignment


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> so what are you trying to show ? ..that you can baserape and have no skill?


How exactly is it my fault if its allowed to fly in the air space of the enemy's base, from where they can shot me all they want, and they have AA gun. If no one wants to sit in that gun and protect it it's their problem.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone ever got a black screen followed by a "DirectX Error" pop up window?
> The game crashed with a DirectX Error, then Origin crashed, I clicked OK to close it, and the computer hang with a black screen, had to hard reset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever got that?


Quoting my self.


----------



## Maniak

I've crashed a few times here and there. But no black screen or DirectX error though. The game closes out of the blue and it just goes straight to desktop with no message. It used to happen a lot before the last patch, now just once in a blue moon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> I've crashed a few times here and there. But no black screen or DirectX error though. The game closes out of the blue and it just goes straight to desktop with no message. It used to happen a lot before the last patch, now just once in a blue moon.


^this except once it got stuck on a black loading screen, I just had to end the task in task manager.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone ever tried a ps3 controler for bf3?
> 
> how easy is it to use in general?
> 
> and is support good or is it buggy and unsupported?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else notice the pic of the new shotgun? Looks like the trigger is in the stock...man that'd be hard to shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet it is a beast just like the usas-12 but a bit better .. but i didnt try it yet .. didnt really finish the assignment
Click to expand...

It has worse stats than USAS and DAO, slower RPM and I think even less pellets per shell too. I'm not sure how well it handles though, probably sounds beast at least lol

Also that rear "trigger" might be a charging bolt? You can see the real trigger on the grip and in its usual place.


----------



## kcuestag

Ugh...

My game just got a black screen and it hang, again, but without any error this time....









Apparently my computer is low on memory;



What the hell? I have 8GB of RAM...


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ugh...
> My game just got a black screen and it hang, again, but without any error this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my computer is low on memory;
> 
> What the hell? I have 8GB of RAM...


I used to get this when I disabled my page file... I recommend you enable ATLEAST 1-2GB of pagefile... It'll fix it...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It has worse stats than USAS and DAO, slower RPM and I think even less pellets per shell too. I'm not sure how well it handles though, probably sounds beast at least lol
> Also that rear "trigger" might be a charging bolt? You can see the real trigger on the grip and in its usual place.


I think it's amazing with, but I've only spent a little over 30 kills with it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I used to get this when I disabled my page file... I recommend you enable ATLEAST 1-2GB of pagefile... It'll fix it...


It is enabled actually...



I don't know what else to do, maybe it's the so famous memory leak in BF3?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It is enabled actually...
> I don't know what else to do, maybe it's the so famous memory leak in BF3?


Well, if there's a memory leak than check your Task Manager. If it's a lot more than what your normally using I believe then yes that would be the cause. (I think that's how you check it?)


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> snip


Hope you dont mind I sent you an FR on BF3


----------



## Imrac

So I just spoke with one of the reps about getting veteran status for BF2/BF2:SF/BF2142. I have been trying to add them since the veteran stuff came out, but unable to. So I asked the support rep about it and they added like 7 other games to my account I never played. They also gave me a 15% off coupon for my next origin purchase.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> So I just spoke with one of the reps about getting veteran status for BF2/BF2:SF/BF2142. I have been trying to add them since the veteran stuff came out, but unable to. So I asked the support rep about it and they added like 7 other games to my account I never played. They also gave me a 15% off coupon for my next origin purchase.


how so?

i have bf2 on another account i a cant get them to add it to my regular account.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone ever tried a ps3 controler for bf3?
> how easy is it to use in general?
> and is support good or is it buggy and unsupported?


Tried it on its own, but Windows had a fit installing it, so I tried Motionjoy and that was just as bad. Key bindings kept getting messed up, unbearable in general; may be I didn't set it up properly, I don't know. This was soon after the game was released though; I don't know if the patches have done anything since then.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> how so?
> i have bf2 on another account i a cant get them to add it to my regular account.


in battlelog, I just clicked on the support and feedback button on the left hand side and asked them about getting veteran status. You can try http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran but I had forgotten my gamespy name and classic ea information.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone ever tried a ps3 controler for bf3?
> 
> how easy is it to use in general?
> 
> and is support good or is it buggy and unsupported?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else notice the pic of the new shotgun? Looks like the trigger is in the stock...man that'd be hard to shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bet it is a beast just like the usas-12 but a bit better .. but i didnt try it yet .. didnt really finish the assignment
Click to expand...

actually USAS is much better, i also prefer to use SAIGA and DAO-12 tbh, it does look cool though


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> So I just spoke with one of the reps about getting veteran status for BF2/BF2:SF/BF2142. I have been trying to add them since the veteran stuff came out, but unable to. So I asked the support rep about it and they added like 7 other games to my account I never played. They also gave me a 15% off coupon for my next origin purchase.


lol yep, this happened to me also. I was trying to get vet status, and add Battlefield Heros to my acc. Contacted a rep through chat, and they added all of them from BC2 down. Just needed the one but w/e


----------



## bucdan

In the end, they don't care. Just want to make you happy so youll play.


----------



## perablenta

Most amazing Jet Mid-air Collision EVER!

On Wake Island over the Russian base I was flying the F35 and heading for me was a Su35. I trield to fire but didn't get a shot and because it was the end of the game I was going for a crash and kill BUT this happens:
.
.


----------



## crizthakidd

what settings do you run at ? i feel like your game looks better yet i have almsot everything maxed but AA lol


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I used to get this when I disabled my page file... I recommend you enable ATLEAST 1-2GB of pagefile... It'll fix it...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ugh...
> My game just got a black screen and it hang, again, but without any error this time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my computer is low on memory;
> 
> What the hell? I have 8GB of RAM...


My BF3 will crash every time if I don't have a page file turned on. Not only that, I've had to make the page file 12GB in order to stop the crashing on my Eyefinity setup!


----------



## crizthakidd

can anyone post or link to how to enable 1-2gigs of pagle file or whatever. im having the same probs as kcuestag


----------



## [email protected]

Seems like a problem for ATI users?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bucdan*
> 
> In the end, they don't care. Just want to make you happy so youll play.


Kinda true.
When I had issues with Origin I had EA Support call me and help me fix the crashing. _On his own_ the rep gave me a Physical Warfare Pack code and had a BF3 poster sent to my house. Thought that was pretty cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> can anyone post or link to how to enable 1-2gigs of pagle file or whatever. im having the same probs as kcuestag


http://lifehacker.com/5426041/understanding-the-windows-pagefile-and-why-you-shouldnt-disable-it


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Most amazing Jet Mid-air Collision EVER!
> On Wake Island over the Russian base I was flying the F35 and heading for me was a Su35. I trield to fire but didn't get a shot and because it was the end of the game I was going for a crash and kill BUT this happens:
> .
> .


Seen that invincibility on noob-core servers before.... Go play hardcore you would have got your suicide (and possible roadkill) you were shooting for.... Personally though I cant stand when people go around ramming with jets. (talk about lack of realism, and for those who resort to it often, lack of skill)


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Most amazing Jet Mid-air Collision EVER!
> On Wake Island over the Russian base I was flying the F35 and heading for me was a Su35. I trield to fire but didn't get a shot and because it was the end of the game I was going for a crash and kill BUT this happens:
> .
> .


Ya and bf3 is suppose to be realistic


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Most amazing Jet Mid-air Collision EVER!
> On Wake Island over the Russian base I was flying the F35 and heading for me was a Su35. I trield to fire but didn't get a shot and because it was the end of the game I was going for a crash and kill BUT this happens:
> .
> .


uh most amazing?
fishing for views, huh? lol

imo it was meh, nothing amazing about it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

What is this?









Edit: what the hell? Another one..


----------



## Maniak

No idea what that is


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what the hell? Another one..


Your Punkbuster is probably not installed properly or has problems. It cannot check if you are cheating so it's kicking you.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what the hell? Another one..


Check Firewall/Anti-Virus permissions.

Also re install PunkBuster by deleting the folder in the root folder of BattleField 3, and install PunkBuster via the PBSetup.exe on the evenbalance website.


----------



## Modus

Anyone else unable to log into Origin? keeps telling me my password/ID is incorrect but It's correct.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else get shot when you are running to a wall for cover and are completly behind the wall yet still take damage? ALso i play on servers with low pings


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else get shot when you are running to a wall for cover and are completly behind the wall yet still take damage? ALso i play on servers with low pings


Yep, this is due to the client sided netcode with no server verification.


----------



## Maniak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else get shot when you are running to a wall for cover and are completly behind the wall yet still take damage?


Grrr, it gets quite aggravating at times. Esp. when you know you should be alive behind that corner/cover.


----------



## ErOR

I find it shameful that even on all low/off video settings at 1080p a Oc'd 6950 can't handle B2K at constant 60fps.


----------



## Stefy

I've decided to get into the world of sub machine guns: not only because it's annoying, but because they are so cute and humble.

MP7 vs UMP45?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> I find it shameful that even on all low/off video settings at 1080p a Oc'd 6950 can't handle B2K at constant 60fps.


Few cards can. It will always be FPS drops.


----------



## ErOR




----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> I find it shameful that even on all low/off video settings at 1080p a Oc'd 6950 can't handle B2K at constant 60fps.


i play on High with SMAA injector at 1080p and have practically 0 performance issues with GTX 460 SLI
check your softwares


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i play on High with SMAA injector at 1080p and have practically 0 performance issues with *GTX 460 SLI*
> check your softwares


That's faster then a single 6950.


----------



## jellis142

You must be doing something wrong... besides AA, I can max out all of the B2K maps at a constant 60+, inside of 64-player servers (when I'm not magically kicked).


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> You must be doing something wrong... besides AA, I can max out all of the B2K maps at a constant 60+, inside of 64-player servers (when I'm not magically kicked).


Same card as you and whether it be OC or stock I still get random drops into the high 40s. On the norm it is 55+, but leaving fraps on I can still see those 40s pop up from time to time.


----------



## jellis142

Hmm... maybe I have something turned off I passed over... because BF3 has never really been a hard game to run (overly hyped), because most people try to run anti-aliasing too high (not on this site, friends I have who tried it out).


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I've decided to get into the world of sub machine guns: not only because it's annoying, but because they are so cute and humble.
> MP7 vs UMP45?


MP7 without a doubt. It has to be one of the best, if not the best gun in close quarters situations, of course at longer ranges it'll be struggling, but what PDW wouldn't be? That is just my opinion though... you may find the slower rate of fire and higher damage per bullet of the UMP more to your liking


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> MP7 without a doubt. It has to be one of the best, if not the best gun in close quarters situations, of course at longer ranges it'll be struggling, but what PDW wouldn't be? That is just my opinion though... you may find the slower rate of fire and higher damage per bullet of the UMP more to your liking


Hmm, thanks for advice. I think I'll be going for the MP7 as you said, it seems like the better gun so far.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Just got the game today, bout to play my first game, dont really have anyone to play with yet though! haha....can i get peoples ID's to add? or is there a list somewhere?


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> what settings do you run at ? i feel like your game looks better yet i have almsot everything maxed but AA lol


I run it at 1920x1080 resolution and all the settings are maxed out.

@JJHCRazor you can add me same user name as here.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> You must be doing something wrong... besides AA, I can max out all of the B2K maps at a constant 60+, inside of 64-player servers (when I'm not magically kicked).


What drivers? Because like I said at full minimum is still doesn't give me a constant 60fps and at ultra it's horrible, 25-30fps. I seriously don't know how people can play like that.

I am on latest leaked drivers just testing features and performance.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Strange, I have my pagefile disabled with 8GB of ram. The only time I get out of memory errors is when there's a memory leak(never in bf3 yet).


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> ....can i get peoples ID's to add? or is there a list somewhere?


Go nuts...









http://www.overclock.net/t/1120930/the-ocn-battlefield-3-origin-list/0_100


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My BF3 will crash every time if I don't have a page file turned on. Not only that, I've had to make the page file 12GB in order to stop the crashing on my Eyefinity setup!


I turned Page file off and I was able to play fine for an hour, if I crash again with this error I'll try to enable it again, I had 8GB page file already by default on Windows 7, I am quite sure that is enough....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seems like a problem for ATI users?


How's that a problem for ATI users? I'm on a GTX580 SLI ...









I'm quite sure the game has huge memory leak problems, looks like many users are affected on the Battlelog forums.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: what the hell? Another one..


Do you use the FXAA Injector by any chance? Any new software you've installed with an in-game overlay?

Could be anything, but I doubt it's the FXAA Injector, thousands of players have been using it for the last 2 months and no one ever got kicked or banned.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm quite sure *jackeyjoe* already warned you guys a few times not to discuss anything related to cheaters in this thread.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> in battlelog, I just clicked on the support and feedback button on the left hand side and asked them about getting veteran status. You can try http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran but I had forgotten my gamespy name and classic ea information.


Do you choose the "Live Chat" or the "Leave Feedback" option?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm quite sure *jackeyjoe* already warned you guys a few times not to discuss anything related to cheaters in this thread.


Just to clarify, if there are cheaters on OCN's BF3 servers, please PM any of our BF3 game server staff(I suggest GH0, he seems to be managing the BF3 server right now), other than that please don't discuss cheaters at all(report, don't discuss







). I'm going to see if I can make an annoying message take up the first few lines of this thread so you guys get the message


----------



## Amhro




----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone else having to update Orgin more than 1 time and whenever you turn back on your pc it asks to install again? This is the 5th time ive installed


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Tried it on its own, but Windows had a fit installing it, so I tried Motionjoy and that was just as bad. Key bindings kept getting messed up, unbearable in general; may be I didn't set it up properly, I don't know. This was soon after the game was released though; I don't know if the patches have done anything since then.


thanks for the info ill check around the net for more info


----------



## Thingamajig

Some battlefield tomfoolery:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Any CFX setups getting microstutter?

I recently moved from a 920/1840/2100MHz GTX 580 to a stock HD 6990 and even though my FPS consistently stays above 60 in all maps, in some firefights I tend to feel some microstutter relative to the old single card. In particular suppression feels a lot worse now -- my input while suppressed feels much more laggy than before. Feels worse now when my FPS is in the 70's where my old card could've been in the 40's...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

upp your memory clocks. I've been running 2300MHz on my memory on my 560 for probably...oh 8months... no problems. Now I do have extensive cooling added to the card but yea. Seems to run fine. No errors in OCCT, heaven2.5 runs fine. Bf3 is great. I gain about 1.5fps with the memory OC in heaven2.5. Seems to help with those big firefights... just processes memory faster or something..dunno...worked for me great! Just be careful...memory damage is irreversible. But like I said, no problems for me.


----------



## sosomeesot

Is it just me, or did bumping my FX-4100 from 3.6/3.8 to 4.0, give me a pretty noticable performance gain? Much smoother, much less micro-stutter. Typically, when a match starts, the first 4 or 5 seconds would be slightly choppy, I figured it was just finishing loading the game/map, but now, evereything is smooth is butter from the first second!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosomeesot*
> 
> Is it just me, or did bumping my FX-4100 from 3.6/3.8 to 4.0, give me a pretty noticable performance gain? Much smoother, much less micro-stutter. Typically, when a match starts, the first 4 or 5 seconds would be slightly choppy, I figured it was just finishing loading the game/map, but now, evereything is smooth is butter from the first second!


I'm sure it did. Even though Bf3 is very gpu heavy I've noticed down clocking my poopy Q6600 to 3.4-3.5 GHz made the minimum fps dips through my cpu go way down and caused stuttering. Taking it back up to 3.73 GHz cured the stuttering and smoothed out my gpu useage:

^ That's coming out of a full 64-man server.

You can check it yourself (testing various cpu clock speeds) by opening the console and typing *Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1* while in multi-player matches. Compare the spikes on the cpu line.

>>>Edit: @Fr0sty, RUSH is hard on a pub server because you never know who you'll be teamed up with. I hardly ever play that game mode but, when I do, it's with a few friends using TeamSpeak3.

Good work on that game, though.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/16886805/1/338586921/

this is me beasting the amtrack on noshair canal rush attacker

and yet we still lost because our team didnt figure out that we had to use the amtrack to push inside the last bases

LOL i still went on a 14-1 killing spree .. after that my other death were attributed to the loss of our amtrack or poor driving of said amtrack


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Just got the game today, bout to play my first game, dont really have anyone to play with yet though! haha....can i get peoples ID's to add? or is there a list somewhere?


OCN Players
http://www.overclock.net/t/1120930/the-ocn-battlefield-3-origin-list/0_40

There is an OCN Mumble server too if you have a mic and want to chat while you play:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won/0_40

The 64-man OCN server is on the home page carousel....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*


QFT

Everyone turned around to look at me in my workplace.

Yes, I'm laughing with my headphones on, nothing to see here!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Strange, I have my pagefile disabled with 8GB of ram. The only time I get out of memory errors is when there's a memory leak(never in bf3 yet).


I disabled my Pagefile with my 16Gb, and i have no issues as of yet... (For anyone wondering why i have 16Gb it is because my father upgraded and didn't need his 8Gb...so i acquired them too.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> OCN Players
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1120930/the-ocn-battlefield-3-origin-list/0_40
> There is an OCN Mumble server too if you have a mic and want to chat while you play:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won/0_40
> The 64-man OCN server is on the home page carousel....


Thanks alot! +rep!

On another note, I really am enjoying the game so far, alot of fun!

The only problem i have had so far is that, maybe 50% of the time, when a match ends my game will freeze up and ill get disconnected. Not sure if anyone else has had this problem, but does anyone know how to fix it? Pretty damn annoying


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone Game for some Metro BF3 or Conquest Jets,Tanks or Heli's? I need some







ers and







's


----------



## OverClocker55

I was just playing BF3 and then I logged off Orgin and Battlelog and now it says i never bought game!???







what is going on??????????
I'm lvl 37 and was just playing. it says key in use???? what is this


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I was just playing BF3 and then I logged off Orgin and Battlelog and now it says i never bought game!???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is going on??????????
> I'm lvl 37 and was just playing. it says key in use???? what is this


id call origin support and have them look at it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> id call origin support and have them look at it


ok thanks







((((( going to right now


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Originally Posted by Imrac View Post

in battlelog, I just clicked on the support and feedback button on the left hand side and asked them about getting veteran status. You can try http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran but I had forgotten my gamespy name and classic ea information.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Do you choose the "Live Chat" or the "Leave Feedback" option?


reposting about how to get vet status for previous games.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so I guess the code from Orgin was invalid......







Well being the awesome man I am I repurchased itP


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Originally Posted by Imrac View Post
> 
> in battlelog, I just clicked on the support and feedback button on the left hand side and asked them about getting veteran status. You can try http://www.battlefieldbadcompany2.com/veteran but I had forgotten my gamespy name and classic ea information.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Do you choose the "Live Chat" or the "Leave Feedback" option?
> 
> 
> 
> reposting about how to get vet status for previous games.
Click to expand...

I used live chat support to get mine, I think the other person used some other way, possibly that feedback option. Chat support worked well though, shouldn't take to long if they are open.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so I guess the code from Orgin was invalid......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well being the awesome man I am I repurchased itP


You originally purchased from a dodgy site or something?







Getting/got a refund?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> You originally purchased from a dodgy site or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting/got a refund?


No I ordered from Orgin on Launch Day and now the code is Invalid







It was working for 3 months and then stops...








No no refund? Whats wrong with this picture..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> You originally purchased from a dodgy site or something?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting/got a refund?
> 
> 
> 
> No I ordered from Orgin on Launch Day and now the code is Invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was working for 3 months and then stops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no refund? Whats wrong with this picture..
Click to expand...

Did you already contact Origin about it? they should reissue a code if you paid for it before.

Also if you preordered, maybe the payment never went through. Took like a month after I preordered for it to come out of my bank, I thought maybe EA's system was fubar'd and I got it for free, no such luck lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No I ordered from Orgin on Launch Day and now the code is Invalid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was working for 3 months and then stops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no refund? Whats wrong with this picture..


legit purchase yet you purchased another one without arguing?


----------



## OverClocker55

Kinda........ But I needed BF3 and Did'nt wanna wait


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone else getting the "You are logged in somewhere else" message before Origin logs in?

It just started doing this since yesterday I think. I'm not sure if it is getting confused with being logged into battelog or what...


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone else getting the "You are logged in somewhere else" message before Origin logs in?
> It just started doing this since yesterday I think. I'm not sure if it is getting confused with being logged into battelog or what...


yes, i got it a couple of times, i think it happens if you close origin, but are still logged into battlelog.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Kinda........ But I needed BF3 and Did'nt wanna wait


your choice

ohh and btw a game crashed just right when i was in the middle of headshot killing spree time







yeah we were being raped on metro .. russian side and i decided to go snipe .. headshots after headshots :O

it was magical .. but no the server couldnt wait just 10min for the game to end before it had a moment

and the beautiful part about this was all of the shots i made were shots i wasnt comfortable with yet i nailed them one after another :O

imagine when you only see the fire from the lmg but the body is hidden from view by bushes and to top it off the guy is 130meters away in the weirdest of angle and you nail it without taking more then 2second to line up this shot .. and the next and the next ... darn







i found my beast mode switch for the past 2 games playing recon







and i have to lose my fruits of labor


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> your choice
> ohh and btw a game crashed just right when i was in the middle of headshot killing spree time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we were being raped on metro .. russian side and i decided to go snipe .. headshots after headshots :O
> it was magical .. but no the server couldnt wait just 10min for the game to end before it had a moment
> and the beautiful part about this was all of the shots i made were shots i wasnt comfortable with yet i nailed them one after another :O
> imagine when you only see the fire from the lmg but the body is hidden from view by bushes and to top it off the guy is 130meters away in the weirdest of angle and you nail it without taking more then 2second to line up this shot .. and the next and the next ... darn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found my beast mode switch for the past 2 games playing recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i have to lose my fruits of labor


Ouch







Well i'm off to bed







Ill See OCN Later


----------



## Fr0sty

i loved the bruce willis line

and that shotgun lav kill is epic in itself


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Thanks alot! +rep!
> On another note, I really am enjoying the game so far, alot of fun!
> The only problem i have had so far is that, maybe 50% of the time, when a match ends my game will freeze up and ill get disconnected. Not sure if anyone else has had this problem, but does anyone know how to fix it? Pretty damn annoying


Try this:
1) Before you game (before you open Origin/Battlelog)
START>RUN>%TEMP%>Highlight all the files>hit the DELETE key>hit SKIP for the one/s that can't be deleted.

To avoid any possible issues with punkbuster, you should also manually install and update the client:
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php

BF3 still has issues. Freezes, black screens, crashes... can't fix them all yet but, you can cut down the [email protected] by taking these simple steps. Hope it helps.


----------



## perablenta

Gameplay from the new maps from Back to Karkand DLC. Rock music included.
.
.


----------



## Fr0sty

you seem proud of your base raping


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Gameplay from the new maps from Back to Karkand DLC. Rock music included.
> .
> .


Boring video also whats up with all the videos of players ramming jets into other aircrafts and surviving


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Boring video also whats up with all the videos of players ramming jets into other aircrafts and surviving


Crappy engine, that's what's up with that.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Gameplay from the new maps from Back to Karkand DLC. Rock music included.
> .
> .


So another video showing how bad you suck that you resort to ramming and base raping... Also it might have just been edited video from numerous shots, but your headshots during the recon section looked a bit suspicious to me...


----------



## Fortunex

I ram and base rape, not because I suck, but because it's fun and people get mad about it.

Lol.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I ram and base rape, not because I suck, but because it's fun and people get mad about it.
> 
> Lol.


Then I'll refuse to be on the same server as you lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Fortunex




----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> So another video showing how bad you suck that you resort to ramming and base raping... Also it might have just been edited video from numerous shots, but your headshots during the recon section looked a bit suspicious to me...


They look suspicious because you can barely see the enemy only the orange marker above their heads, first one was obscured by the tree branches and the second 350+ m shot you could only see a small black dot below the orange marker. And that is exactly why I put those shots in the video.

As for base raping with jets it is YOUR problem if no one on YOUR team wants to sit in the AA. If base raping was not allowed you would not be able to fly there, but you can and that is why the AA gun is there.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Boring video also whats up with all the videos of players ramming jets into other aircrafts and surviving


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


Haha, thats exactly what I've seen. Hell I've seen a pilot destroying an AA gun by throwing the jet at it Lol.
The AA gunner was like: WHAT THE FRUDGE??
We should have a Japanese side in BF3 and instead of jet fighters they would have Zero's, would be the faction dedicated to the kamikaze pilots









Anyway, I got a question: I unlocked the L96 2 days ago and already have most of the unlocks, it seems to be the best Pull Bolt sniper rifle I've experienced but what is the opinion that you guys have?
I never used those sniper rifles with semi-auto fire thingie(SKS), cause for me its either 1 shot 1 kill or no kill basicly.
Used to use the SV98 and changing to the L96 it seemed that the shots on the L96 travel at a higher speed decreasing the bullet drop.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Haha, thats exactly what I've seen. Hell I've seen a pilot destroying an AA gun by throwing the jet at it Lol.
> The AA gunner was like: WHAT THE FRUDGE??
> We should have a Japanese side in BF3 and instead of jet fighters they would have Zero's, would be the faction dedicated to the kamikaze pilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I got a question: I unlocked the L96 2 days ago and already have most of the unlocks, it seems to be the best Pull Bolt sniper rifle I've experienced but what is the opinion that you guys have?
> I never used those sniper rifles with semi-auto fire thingie(SKS), cause for me its either 1 shot 1 kill or no kill basicly.
> Used to use the SV98 and changing to the L96 it seemed that the shots on the L96 travel at a higher speed decreasing the bullet drop.


I still prefer the M98B due to the sheer damage output


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> I still prefer the M98B due to the sheer damage output


Unlocked it at the same time I unlocked the L96







and havent used that rifle yet, idk why but the L96 was appealing...








Now that I have it Im wondering what rifle to use, need to compare them at long distances. The damage output isnt going to change much for me, cause in the SV98 in 261 kills I have 206 headshots and I guess that in all weapons an headshot is a kill.
What Im looking for is the bullet drop cause of accuracy and the reload time.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Unlocked it at the same time I unlocked the L96
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and havent used that rifle yet, idk why but the L96 was appealing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have it Im wondering what rifle to use, need to compare them at long distances. The damage output isnt going to change much for me, cause in the SV98 in 261 kills I have 206 headshots and I guess that in all weapons an headshot is a kill.
> What Im looking for is the bullet drop cause of accuracy and the reload time.


I *think that the M98 has the lowest bullet drop

you can refer to this ballistics chart
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28

I don't know cause I'm not bothered looking through everything lol

M98 has the most damage at the longest damage dropoff IIRC; all other bolt action's have the same damage but at different drop off points


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> I *think that the M98 has the lowest bullet drop
> you can refer to this ballistics chart
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28
> I don't know cause I'm not bothered looking through everything lol
> M98 has the most damage at the longest damage dropoff IIRC; all other bolt action's have the same damage but at different drop off points


Wow thanks mate.
You are indeed correct the sniper rifle which has the least bullet drop is by far the M98B.
This has shown valuable information, considering that the bullet drop between the L96 and the SV98 is in fact neglectable when compared to the M98B and I still felt the difference, the M98B will make a huge difference.


----------



## Imrac

At 900+ meters i found the sv98 almost useless. Need to aim below the scope to hit anything. Compared to the m98 which at the same distance was only 1.5 ticks


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> At 900+ meters i found the sv98 almost useless. Need to aim below the scope to hit anything. Compared to the m98 which at the same distance was only 1.5 ticks


Well but among the sniper rifles that I had the SV98 was the best one, I unlocked both the M98 and the L96 recently and I jumped on the L96.


----------



## 98uk

L96 is just a headshot machine. I haven't used the M98 yet, but if it's like Bf2, it was always a bit cumbersome.

In other news, went 74 kills 12 deaths in the BTR-90 last night on Karkand. So many hackusations.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> They look suspicious because you can barely see the enemy only the orange marker above their heads, first one was obscured by the tree branches and the second 350+ m shot you could only see a small black dot below the orange marker. And that is exactly why I put those shots in the video.
> As for base raping with jets it is YOUR problem if no one on YOUR team wants to sit in the AA. If base raping was not allowed you would not be able to fly there, but you can and that is why the AA gun is there.


says the no skill base raper
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Haha, thats exactly what I've seen. Hell I've seen a pilot destroying an AA gun by throwing the jet at it Lol.
> The AA gunner was like: WHAT THE FRUDGE??
> We should have a Japanese side in BF3 and instead of jet fighters they would have Zero's, would be the faction dedicated to the kamikaze pilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I got a question: I unlocked the L96 2 days ago and already have most of the unlocks, it seems to be the best Pull Bolt sniper rifle I've experienced but what is the opinion that you guys have?
> I never used those sniper rifles with semi-auto fire thingie(SKS), cause for me its either 1 shot 1 kill or no kill basicly.
> Used to use the SV98 and changing to the L96 it seemed that the shots on the L96 travel at a higher speed decreasing the bullet drop.


what i love about the l96 is less bullet drop at short distance .. but it lacks bullet velocity so travel time is a bit longer for longer range shot

but for sheer bullet velocity go with m98b

and as for the sks it really depend on your style and the situation

in some situation i prefer a bolt action gun .. but lately i tried semi auto ones and i loved the power it gave me

what the semi auto lacks in bullet damage they gain in rate of fire

but their recoil is huge so i use supressors + foregrip

try em out they arent bad at all .. they just have a different approach to sniping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> L96 is just a headshot machine. I haven't used the M98 yet, but if it's like Bf2, it was always a bit cumbersome.
> In other news, went 74 kills 12 deaths in the BTR-90 last night on Karkand. So many hackusations.


i did find that the l96 is great for anything within the 400 meters range for me to be perfect

outside of that its the m98b for me

the small bullet drop at short distance + great accuracy indeed makes it a headshot machine

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/fr0sty/iteminfo/l96/338586921/pc/

didnt play much with it at first but now i am falling in love with it


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> L96 is just a headshot machine. I haven't used the M98 yet, but if it's like Bf2, it was always a bit cumbersome.
> In other news, went 74 kills 12 deaths in the BTR-90 last night on Karkand. So many hackusations.


Nice...BTR with thermal optics is EZ mode.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Nice...BTR with thermal optics is EZ mode.


I use zoom optics. The splash damage on the main cannon means you can spray from across the train bridge and catch RPG'ers from afar!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Boring video also whats up with all the videos of players ramming jets into other aircrafts and surviving


I'm so tired of this. It seems as though planes are capable of smashing into helis and continuing on their way... However the heli that was smashed is usually thrown off course in such a way that you cannot recover most of the time. It honestly makes me rage so hard!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I never used those sniper rifles with semi-auto fire thingie(SKS), cause for me its either 1 shot 1 kill or no kill basicly.


SKS + Suppressor + Holo/RDS is pretty much the new VSS Snaiperskaya. Mk11 + Suppressor + ACOG/Holo/RDS is also highly viable.

If Recon had access to C4 it would be my favorite class.

I've gotten service stars with all of the sniper rifles except the SVD, M40A5 and QBU-88. The L96 was the easiest bolt-action to get there and the M98B was second.

Mk11 and SKS are pretty much the only semi-auto sniper rifles worth using. The SVD is inferior to the Mk11 in nearly all respects and the M39 EMR is a close second to the Mk11 but just doesn't handle as well.

SKS accuracy: 25.15% KPM: 0.95 *Kills: 523*
Mk11 accuracy: 31.75% *KPM: 1.23* Kills: 515
M39 EMR accuracy: 24.63% KPM: 0.76 Kills: 168
L96 *accuracy: 46.58%* KPM: 0.73 Kills: 101
M98B accuracy: 43.18% KPM: 0.53 Kills: 100

As you can see my M39 EMR accuracy trails even my SKS accuracy... it's highly overrated IMHO.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm so tired of this. It seems as though planes are capable of smashing into helis and continuing on their way... However the heli that was smashed is usually thrown off course in such a way that you cannot recover most of the time. It honestly makes me rage so hard!


True, most of the time the gunner/gunners start yelling at you all like: *** BRAH!
And Im like: Dude in case you havent noticed we just got hit by a jet...

Honestly I never ram heli's when Im in the pilot seat but I do flyby... Wish the physics on the game were better in that occasion since the sheer velocity(I know that it aint flying at its real velocity in BF3...) of the jet would move so much air that the rotors of the heli wouldnt have enough air making the heli pilot lose a bit of control. Not enough to take them down but prolly enough to distract them.

Btw fr0sty I added you, Levitater.

My L96 weapon stats
*click*
My SV98 weapon stats
*click*

I think its a good headshot ratio


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> True, most of the time the gunner/gunners start yelling at you all like: *** BRAH!
> And Im like: Dude in case you havent noticed we just got hit by a jet...
> Honestly I never ram heli's when Im in the pilot seat but I do flyby... Wish the physics on the game were better in that occasion since the sheer velocity(I know that it aint flying at its real velocity in BF3...) of the jet would move so much air that the rotors of the heli wouldnt have enough air making the heli pilot lose a bit of control. Not enough to take them down but prolly enough to distract them.
> Btw fr0sty I added you, Levitater.
> My L96 weapon stats
> *click*
> My SV98 weapon stats
> *click*
> I think its a good headshot ratio


accepted your request

and yes its a great headshot ratio

but i do aim for the center mass hit most of the time and im in a hurry and go with a follow up shot quickly .. most of the time they dont have time to run to cover quickly enough to not be killed or i end up killing them because people on my team hit them a bit before

center mass is a more reliable way to get tons of kills fast with straight pull bolt .. without it its headshot

but the good thing is playing hardcore

center mass hits are way more accurate and faster to follow up with another victim


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does EA/Origin do anything about stat padders? or is that just server related?

Just joined a server. 2 padders.



He would arm the mcom then the other player would disarm it, and so on. They left the second i said, got SS and reporting it...
it was [VP]fotograf52 and talsodoom...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Does EA/Origin do anything about stat padders? or is that just server related?
> 
> Just joined a server. 2 padders.
> 
> He would arm the mcom then the other player would disarm it, and so on. They left the second i said, got SS and reporting it...
> it was [VP]fotograf52 and talsodoom...


You can report them like anyone else, but I'm not sure if they accept SS or videos as proof. If they can easily tell that someone has been stat padding I think they will take action.

SV98 and L96 are very similar, but L96 does edge it out on a few things such as bullet speed and reload times. What is fun to do sometimes is just go iron sights with one of the high powered bolts and 1 shot close up (HC). Good for a bit of accuracy challenge/building. If you miss and squared off with someone, you're probably not going to make it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You can report them like anyone else, but I'm not sure if they accept SS or videos as proof. If they can easily tell that someone has been stat padding I think they will take action.
> SV98 and L96 are very similar, but L96 does edge it out on a few things such as bullet speed and reload times. What is fun to do sometimes is just go iron sights with one of the high powered bolts and 1 shot close up (HC). Good for a bit of accuracy challenge/building. If you miss and squared off with someone, you're probably not going to make it


i prefered iron sight sks + foregrip + silencer on metro

total beast up close









ohh and i found a sniper only server and i managed to beat my previous 738 meters headshot with a 768 meters headshot .. and a kill at 1000+ meters but wasnt headshot









all of that with l96 :O

seriously its an epic gun .. even tho the bullet travel slower you can see it for longer and the bolt action is much faster then m98b both with straight pull bolt










and of course to have some fun i did a knife only round that i spent knifing campers







on a sniper only server its so easy


----------



## OverClocker55

Does anyone want to play BF3 together? I'm a 14 yr old boy and I love tanks and choppers. I love big maps and conquest but play about anything. Thanks and Have a Great Day OCN


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Does anyone want to play BF3 together? I'm a 14 yr old boy and I love tanks and choppers. I love big maps and conquest but play about anything. Thanks and Have a Great Day OCN


^ full of win.

Keep it up.

Played FPSs makes me feel like I'm 14 again







.

I'll be playing alot more BF3 when I get a rig that can handle it







.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> ^ full of win.
> Keep it up.
> Played FPSs makes me feel like I'm 14 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'll be playing alot more BF3 when I get a rig that can handle it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Does EA/Origin do anything about stat padders? or is that just server related?
> Just joined a server. 2 padders.
> 
> 
> He would arm the mcom then the other player would disarm it, and so on. They left the second i said, got SS and reporting it...
> it was [VP]fotograf52 and talsodoom...


They may have been stat padding or they were trying to unlock one of the assignment guns, arm 10 MCOM's IIRC


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They may have been stat padding or they were trying to unlock one of the assignment guns, arm 10 MCOM's IIRC


either way its stats padding .. if they can't arm an mcom without colluding in some manner then they dont deserve the right to even play with others who wishes to play fairly


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> lol, I took a 10 second video clip at my resolution at 10 FPS and the file was 1.84 GB. .


Did you try the RTV1 option too? That's supposed to have better compression without image quality loss over the old MJPG.
Quote:


> Improved RTV1 codec provides better compression ratio (significantly better under certain conditions) without affecting the image quality and encoding performance
> - Added alternate RTV1 compression mode providing 1.5x - 2x better realtime compression performance at the cost of some minor image quality loss. Video quality slider is now unlocked for RTV1 format, 100% quality selects original compression mode whilst any other value selects new high performance compression mode


----------



## naizarak




----------



## JCG

Hahaa, that's a good one.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*


I have to wonder how this sort of activism is supposed to gain support. Personaly I just find having my attention hijacked annoying.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*


You posted that in the official thread. At first I was like







then







for SOPA/PIPA then







realizing I was trolled as the vid ticker moved.


----------



## naizarak

if it makes you guys feel any better...i got trolled too. so that's why i reposted it here trololol


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> if it makes you guys feel any better...i got trolled too. so that's why i reposted it here trololol


I too was trolled by it...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got another weird thing tonight...

take a look at the name location of the conquest flag area... notice the 38 behind it?



odd....


----------



## Herophobic

What was the video about? It got removed from youtube.


----------



## JJHCRazor

has anyone else got the problem where BF will minimize to your taskbar and wont come back up?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What was the video about? It got removed from youtube.


just a joke video about SOPA


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What was the video about? It got removed from youtube.


Just a blank screen with the SOPA/PIPA message....protesting anti-piracy by blacking out sites I think....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> has anyone else got the problem where BF will minimize to your taskbar and wont come back up?


I was getting that lastnight with not just BF3 but Urban terror too. Game I play with my roommate, we goof off in that game, we're notorious...lol

If you hit the Windows + D key's it'll minimize everything and your task bar will show back up. (key next to your Ctrl key or FN if you have it, and Alt) But it was odd it was doing that lastnight with more than 1 game. BF3 usually minimizes real nice...


----------



## glycerin256

Just had a great game with senate. it was just the 2 of us. LOLz for frontloader.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Whoa. Ok I've skipped EVERYTHING in this thread since my last post. Just wanted to share this


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Whoa. Ok I've skipped EVERYTHING in this thread since my last post. Just wanted to share this


OMG, stop killing and dying right now!!!







:thumb:


----------



## Amhro




----------



## Fr0sty

lol


----------



## Offline

At first i thought 'great, another typical C4 vid', but the ending changed all that, thankfully, great vid haha.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They may have been stat padding or they were trying to unlock one of the assignment guns, arm 10 MCOM's IIRC


I went to an empty, 1 player to start Rush server and did mine.


----------



## Kevlo

That was great.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I went to an empty, 1 player to start Rush server and did mine.


I did that and even unlocked my jet IR flares, heat seekers and stealth by going to a 1P start Gulf of Oman server, switching to Russian side and _*driving*_ the jet to the US cap points (haven't practiced flying yet).

Saves time, hassle and frustration with having to arm MCOMs in hectic Rush servers or having to gain points as a jet while at a severe disadvantage against every other vehicle in the air (and having to learn as well).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I went to an empty, 1 player to start Rush server and did mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did that and even unlocked my jet IR flares, heat seekers and stealth by going to a 1P start Gulf of Oman server, switching to Russian side and _*driving*_ the jet to the US cap points (haven't practiced flying yet).
> 
> Saves time, hassle and frustration with having to arm MCOMs in hectic Rush servers or having to gain points as a jet while at a severe disadvantage against every other vehicle in the air (and having to learn as well).
Click to expand...

lol driving the jet.

I suffered through several rush games to get my 10 arms. Won't be playing that mode again without friends if I can help it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I went to an empty, 1 player to start Rush server and did mine.


wasnt hard to arm 10mcoms really

you run arm and die ... repeat 10x and bam


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wasnt hard to arm 10mcoms really
> you run arm and die ... repeat 10x and bam


My problem i have is that, well...to be blunt, i don't like to die, so i dislike running into No-Win Scenarios. I will prob find a 1p to start rush and go through it like that.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I went to an empty, 1 player to start Rush server and did mine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I did that and even unlocked my jet IR flares, heat seekers and stealth by going to a 1P start Gulf of Oman server, switching to Russian side and _*driving*_ the jet to the US cap points (haven't practiced flying yet).
> Saves time, hassle and frustration with having to arm MCOMs in hectic Rush servers or having to gain points as a jet while at a severe disadvantage against every other vehicle in the air (and having to learn as well).


Wow that's ridiculous... Oh no I might mess up my k/d ratio by actually playing so I'll just cheat instead. Hell I let my four year old play on my account. (as well as a drunken variety of friends, and family members) my k/d ratio gets up above 1.3 then tanks to .8 then gets up above 1 then tanks to .6 then gets back up to 1.1.... you get the point. Basically arming 10 mcoms would be an easy feat to recover from if you died a couple times, and you might have actually had to use a bit of skill and teamwork to do it as well. But hell its easier just to cheat right?


----------



## kcuestag

I think this is the time where I am enjoying Battlefield 3 the most!











I love it, can't believe I've been missing this monitor for so long, it's epic, and I'm never below 60fps, even at explosions in Back to Karkand.









Not to mention I'm also using the FXAA Injector.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Wow that's ridiculous... Oh no I might mess up my k/d ratio by actually playing so I'll just cheat instead. Hell I let my four year old play on my account. (as well as a drunken variety of friends, and family members) my k/d ratio gets up above 1.3 then tanks to .8 then gets up above 1 then tanks to .6 then gets back up to 1.1.... you get the point. Basically arming 10 mcoms would be an easy feat to recover from if you died a couple times, and you might have actually had to use a bit of skill and teamwork to do it as well. But hell its easier just to cheat right?


I wouldn't call it as much a cheat as a loophole/exploit. Some people pride themselves on their K/D. I am happy when i finish above 1.0 but i don't really worry about it, right now i am happily sitting at 1.1 and my win/loss of 1.04...sadly it was dunked by Back to Karkand...i keep getting put on crappy teams, with most people camping back.

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/kevlo1701


----------



## faulkton

i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?


lol I did that if want just join a server with a few freinds and just go up to each other and kill each other


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?


I think I got mine on a rush server. Just sit by an mcom with your eod bot and wait for someone to run in and plop down to set it. Your bound to catch at least one guy who doesnt look around before setting the charge in the first round you play.

The repair tool on the eod bot kills and counts as your kill.

Another great place to get one is on the alleyway in grand bazaar. I have gotten quite a few sneaking up the back way into it while teammates rush in strait from point A. (a lot easier if you can coordinate with friends) Its a lot funner than knife kills...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?


That one was hard, I finally got lucky and did it yesterday, a tank drove around the corner right in front of me, a couple of my teammates shot it with RPGs, I shot it with another one and got my tool out and finished it off really fast.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?


Got it immediately after B2K came out. Found it very easy, in fact all of the objectives were really easy.

Just sneak up on players like you would with a knife. Well over 95% of the people in this game are deaf and can't even hear people running.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Got it immediately after B2K came out. Found it very easy, in fact all of the objectives were really easy.
> Just sneak up on players like you would with a knife. Well over 95% of the people in this game are deaf and can't even hear people running.


WAIT WHAT?? You can just kill a person? I thought you had to blow up a tank


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> WAIT WHAT?? You can just kill a person? I thought you had to blow up a tank


There's two, one is kill a person, and the other is to blow up a tank.


----------



## calavera

There's two. One you have to kill a person with the blow torch. The second one is blowing up enemy *vehicles* with the blow torch. It takes about 10 seconds to kill a fresh tank so don't bother. You can just destroy enemy equipment to get that second achievement. Enemy MAVs, EOD bots, SOFLAM (aka Sauron's Eye)..etc. A lot easier than going up against a freaking armored vehicle.


----------



## Stash9876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's two, one is kill a person, and *the other is to blow up a tank.*


I think the second one is actually destroy an enemy vehicle but it also works on equipment like a spawn beacon, soflam, etc.

EDIT: Haha, nevermind, person above me beat me to it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

i've been getting this little thing popping up when playing bf3, and sometimes coincides with a game lockup, crash, etc. it's labeled "host process for windows tasks." i think it has to do with memory filling up. anyone else have this problem with the game?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> SOFLAM (aka Sauron's Eye)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i've been getting this little thing popping up when playing bf3, and sometimes coincides with a game lockup, crash, etc. it's labeled "host process for windows tasks." i think it has to do with memory filling up. anyone else have this problem with the game?


You're probably running too much applications in the background. Shut them down to give your VRAM some more room.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I think this is the time where I am enjoying Battlefield 3 the most!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, can't believe I've been missing this monitor for so long, it's epic, and I'm never below 60fps, even at explosions in Back to Karkand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention I'm also using the FXAA Injector.


If you're using the FXAA injector, turn off post-processing as that's also FXAA. Double FXAA makes everything blurry. You'll notice it on the green names of your squad mates quit easily.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i've been getting this little thing popping up when playing bf3, and sometimes coincides with a game lockup, crash, etc. it's labeled "host process for windows tasks." i think it has to do with memory filling up. anyone else have this problem with the game?


Microsoft says:
Quote:


> TASKHOST is a generic process which acts as a host for processes that run from DLLs rather than EXEs. At startup TASKHOST checks the Services portion of the Registry to construct a list of DLL-based services that it needs to load, and then loads them. There can be many instances of TASKHOST running, as there will be one instance of TASKHOST for every DLL-based service or grouping of services (the grouping of services is determined by the programmers who wrote the services in question).
> 
> Since this is an integral part of the operating system, I wouldn't suggest you to delete it.
> 
> However, for the high CPU consumption issue, please use Performance Monitor to view performance data either in real time or from a log file.
> 
> The Resource Monitor lets you view detailed real-time information about hardware resources (CPU, disk, network, and memory) and system resources (including handles and modules) in use by the operating system, services, and running applications. In addition, you can use Resource Monitor to stop processes, start and stop services, analyze process deadlocks, view thread wait chains, and identify processes locking files.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's two, one is kill a person, and the other is to blow up a tank.


Oh I didn't notice that, I must have accidentally killed someone with it without noticing it was an assignment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> There's two. One you have to kill a person with the blow torch. The second one is blowing up enemy *vehicles* with the blow torch. It takes about 10 seconds to kill a fresh tank so don't bother. You can just destroy enemy equipment to get that second achievement. Enemy MAVs, EOD bots, SOFLAM (aka Sauron's Eye)..etc. A lot easier than going up against a freaking armored vehicle.


I also didn't notice that.. I knifed a lot of SOFLAMs, I could have just torched them and got it over with D: But oh well, destroying a tank was more satisfying, although it did cause a lot of deaths on my attempts.


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're probably running too much applications in the background. Shut them down to give your VRAM some more room.


this is a fullscreen application so that shouldn't matter. this happens regardless of open programs, and this game requires at least two extra programs to be open simultaneously as you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Microsoft says:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> TASKHOST is a generic process which acts as a host for processes that run from DLLs rather than EXEs. At startup TASKHOST checks the Services portion of the Registry to construct a list of DLL-based services that it needs to load, and then loads them. There can be many instances of TASKHOST running, as there will be one instance of TASKHOST for every DLL-based service or grouping of services (the grouping of services is determined by the programmers who wrote the services in question).
> Since this is an integral part of the operating system, I wouldn't suggest you to delete it.
> However, for the high CPU consumption issue, please use Performance Monitor to view performance data either in real time or from a log file.
> The Resource Monitor lets you view detailed real-time information about hardware resources (CPU, disk, network, and memory) and system resources (including handles and modules) in use by the operating system, services, and running applications. In addition, you can use Resource Monitor to stop processes, start and stop services, analyze process deadlocks, view thread wait chains, and identify processes locking files.
Click to expand...

yeah i read this before posting. literally does not help me at all.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> There's two. One you have to kill a person with the blow torch. The second one is blowing up enemy *vehicles* with the blow torch. It takes about 10 seconds to kill a fresh tank so don't bother. You can just destroy enemy equipment to get that second achievement. Enemy MAVs, EOD bots, SOFLAM (aka Sauron's Eye)..etc. A lot easier than going up against a freaking armored vehicle.


thats how i unlocked this assignment .. fresh tank ... but the driver was stuck in the warehouse on firestorm and if you prone he wont know what hit him .. if he doesnt get out to kill you its good too

but with my luck they get out most of the time


----------



## OverClocker55

Got a Good Score with L96 Click for Majic Report


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Wow that's ridiculous... Oh no I might mess up my k/d ratio by actually playing so I'll just cheat instead. Hell I let my four year old play on my account. (as well as a drunken variety of friends, and family members) my k/d ratio gets up above 1.3 then tanks to .8 then gets up above 1 then tanks to .6 then gets back up to 1.1.... you get the point. Basically arming 10 mcoms would be an easy feat to recover from if you died a couple times, and you might have actually had to use a bit of skill and teamwork to do it as well. But hell its easier just to cheat right?


I don't consider Rush modes to be fun. I loved it in BFBC2 (pretty much the only mode I played), but I hate it in BF3 simply because of the way everything handles. Arming 10 MCOMs in 1P Start servers was worth it to me for the PP-19 alone -- I'm never going to touch the gametype again.

Yup, driving the jet to unlock the perks was definitely underhanded. I don't think I'd have fun learning to fly without flares, heat seekers or stealth so I went ahead and drove it. This is a valid problem because there's no unrelated benefit from getting those perks (e.g. the PP-19 was the benefit from arming the MCOMs), and it gives me a strict advantage against players that legitimately earned their flying perks through the arduous no-perk phase.

But I'm not really going to play when I'm not enjoying myself.


----------



## Maniak

They really need to fix the MG36 and the L85A2 guns. I can't stand the choppy sliding when your zoomed in with those weapons. They happen to be part of my fav. weapons for their respective classes too so I've been forcing myself to deal with it thus far =/


----------



## Stefy

After using the MP7 a bit, I got tired of it. Even in close range it seems vastly underpowered. I hope they fix it soon, and make it so you can use extended mag + silencer.

New question: F2000 vs Famas? I hate the looks on the Famas.


----------



## Maniak

Famas is a CQC beast. You should give it a try.


----------



## Karlz3r

Encountered a cool new hack that little kids use - they can now spawn in enemy spawnpoints.
There were several hackers banging headshots to all my team since the round started in CQ.

By the way, this was after the were certain that I was "hacking" so they had to turn their hacks on.
This is just getting better and better.

Oh, yeah, and this..


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> OMG, stop killing and dying right now!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


or do it equally xD


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Oh, yeah, and this..


Now thats what I call service LOL


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*


That was really funny.

Does anyone know exactly how they get the cool recording angles; like these here also:
Quote:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPowtIx5DQg


I saw in the comments for this ^ video where the poster says it's the _game's_ recorder he used..? But me thinks he's dropping patties in the pasture. Can anyone share how they achieve that effect/camera angle?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> They really need to fix the MG36 and the L85A2 guns. I can't stand the choppy sliding when your zoomed in with those weapons. They happen to be part of my fav. weapons for their respective classes too so I've been forcing myself to deal with it thus far =/


L85A2 is the best gun IMO for assault class. So accurate and the low ROF keeps the rounds going right at your target. Very powerful.

I'm messing around with support class...whats the best gun in support? Most accurate/damage? Looking like the M60...again like in Bc2.

Anyone else notice how powerful the AS Vail is? Seems like at any distance, in HC 2-3 rounds automatic kill...odd with only a pistol round


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else notice how powerful the AS Vail is? Seems like at any distance, in HC 2-3 rounds automatic kill...odd with only a pistol round


I have noticed the pistols are powerful at any range, have found 2 or 3 hits point blank or from a distance will do it every time


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> After using the MP7 a bit, I got tired of it. Even in close range it seems vastly underpowered. I hope they fix it soon, and make it so you can use extended mag + silencer.
> New question: F2000 vs Famas? I hate the looks on the Famas.


The best PDW is the PP-19. It vastly outclasses the MP7. The PDW-R is probably a close second. USAS-12 is up there if you like shotguns.

The FAMAS is much better than the F2000. It's not as good for long-range engagements as its fire rate is really too high (1000 RPM -- highest in the game).


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The best PDW is the PP-19. It vastly outclasses the MP7. The PDW-R is probably a close second. USAS-12 is up there if you like shotguns.
> The FAMAS is much better than the F2000. It's not as good for long-range engagements as its fire rate is really too high (1000 RPM -- highest in the game).


I'm aware of the PP-19 and PDW-R, but even they don't seem that good. Maybe I should just settle with the Famas, even thought I hate going mainstream. I though sub machine guns were supposed to excell at close range, from my experience they don't even come close to assault rifles in any way. What a shame.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I'm aware of the PP-19 and PDW-R, but even they don't seem that good. Maybe I should just settle with the Famas, even thought I hate going mainstream. I though sub machine guns were supposed to excell at close range, from my experience they don't even come close to assault rifles in any way. What a shame.


In real life that happens cause an SMG is compact and small, making it ideal to be used arround corners etc since it is easier to maneuver compared to assault rifles/machine guns.
But dont get fooled they arent close to the fire power that the other ones have, the stopping power of the bullets is bigger.


----------



## crashdummy35

They need to bring in a .45 ACP chambered "Big Mac" MAC-10 machine gun and give it the knock down power that it should have. Completely useless at somewhat longer ranges it'll plant you instantly up close. Big rounds = big holes....
Quote:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MAC-10


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I'm aware of the PP-19 and PDW-R, but even they don't seem that good. Maybe I should just settle with the Famas, even thought I hate going mainstream. I though sub machine guns were supposed to excell at close range, from my experience they don't even come close to assault rifles in any way. What a shame.


The PP-19 is terrible, its a P90 that does less damage.

Best PDW's I've used have to be the P90 and the AS VAL. That said most of them are pretty useful, the MP7, P90, PP-2000 are great at close range and the UMP, AS VAL, PDW-R are better at medium range. Don't expect to outclass an assault rifle though, especially if the person using it is any good.

F2000 vs FAMAS? Not sure on that, because I'm not a fan of either because of the huge ROF.

@ Cakewalk_S

The AS VAL fires 9x39mm rounds, bigger than those that are fired from pistols. They're designed to be armour piercing, even while subsonic. I feel as if it should do a bit more damage though, it's the most like an assault rifle but still not as good as one.

As for the support class. I used the QBB-95 and the MG36 and loved both. They're a good choice if you want something like an assault rifle. I used both with a 3.4x scope, silencer and foregrip. If you don't have those unlocked the M27 and the RPK are pretty similar in feel. If you prefer to sit back and use a bipod you're probably best off with the PKP because of the damage.


----------



## Kevlo

I keep having BSODs in BF3, i loosened the timings a bit, but it still crashes, just with a different code this time (OxD1), i was going to loosen the timings to 9-9-9-24 (back to stock) and just clock the memory back up, and see if that fixes anything, because when i received the other 8Gb i just plugged it in, and didn't tweak it out, most games it worked fine though.

Any other ideas?


----------



## BreakDown

can you guys recommend me 2 guns per class?

one for cqc and another for long range.

assault: FAMAS / AEK-971 for qcq, L85A2 / M16A3 for long range.

engineer: SCAR-H / G36C for cqc, M4A1 / A-91 for range

i have not really played much support and recon so i cant recommend anything for them just yet


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can you guys recommend me 2 guns per class?
> one for cqc and another for long range.
> assault: FAMAS / AEK-971 for qcq, L85A2 / M16A3 for long range.
> engineer: SCAR-H / G36C for cqc, M4A1 / A-91 for range
> i have not really played much support and recon so i cant recommend anything for them just yet


Assault: FAMAS (CQC), AN-94 (ranged)
Engineer: M4A1 (CQC), A-91 (ranged)
Support: PP-19 (CQC; yes it's better than all the LMGs at this), M27 IAR (ranged)
Recon: SKS (CQC), M98B has the highest bullet velocity and lowest bullet drop but I prefer the Mk11 and L96


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Assault: FAMAS (CQC), AN-94 (ranged)
> Engineer: M4A1 (CQC), A-91 (ranged)
> Support: PP-19 (CQC; yes it's better than all the LMGs at this), M27 IAR (ranged)
> Recon: SKS (CQC), M98B has the highest bullet velocity and lowest bullet drop but I prefer the Mk11 and L96


Support: I'd use AS VAL instead, it's definitely better than the PP-19. It's pretty good at (med)range as well, if not too trigger happy.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The PP-19 is terrible, its a P90 that does less damage.
> Best PDW's I've used have to be the P90 and the AS VAL. That said most of them are pretty useful, the MP7, P90, PP-2000 are great at close range and the UMP, AS VAL, PDW-R are better at medium range. Don't expect to outclass an assault rifle though, especially if the person using it is any good.


Incorrect.

The P90 has a fire rate of 900, and max damage of 16.7 which drops off to 10. It has a 50+1 capacity.

The PP-19 has a fire rate of 900 (same as P90), and max damage of *25* which drops off to 10 at the same distances. It has a *54+1* capacity.

Furthermore, the PP-19 handles better than the P90 statistically. Their base and zoomed accuracy is identical but the PP-19 has less recoil and more recovery from recoil.

The only advantage of the P90 is that it takes less time to reload than the PP-19 when fully emptied (P90: 2.9 seconds; PP-19: 3.7 seconds) but they have the same partial reload time (2.5 seconds). I'd think the 4 extra bullets balance the empty reload time out, especially when each bullet does more damage.

The PP-19 is pretty cleanly superior to the P90. It mixes the P90s ROF, improves upon ammo capacity and has the damage-per-bullet of the PP2000. It's possible to prefer the P90, but not from a superiority perspective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Support: I'd use AS VAL instead, it's definitely better than the PP-19. It's pretty good at (med)range as well, if not too trigger happy.


The AS VAL has an advantage over the PP-19 for medium-range as its minimum damage is higher (16.7 vs 10), though the PP-19 will win out up close (25 max damage vs. 22, much larger clip).

The AS VAL is a really good PDW but I think it needs an extended mag perk available to be competitive. 20+1 bullets just isn't enough -- 25+1 would get the job done.

Source


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Incorrect.
> The P90 has a fire rate of 900, and max damage of 16.7 which drops off to 10. It has a 50+1 capacity.
> The PP-19 has a fire rate of 900 (same as P90), and max damage of *25* which drops off to 10 at the same distances. It has a *54+1* capacity.
> Furthermore, the PP-19 handles better than the P90 statistically. Their base and zoomed accuracy is identical but the PP-19 has less recoil and more recovery from recoil.
> The only advantage of the P90 is that it takes less time to reload than the PP-19 when fully emptied (P90: 2.9 seconds; PP-19: 3.7 seconds) but they have the same partial reload time (2.5 seconds). I'd think the 4 extra bullets balance the empty reload time out, especially when each bullet does more damage.
> The PP-19 is pretty cleanly superior to the P90. It mixes the P90s ROF, improves upon ammo capacity and has the damage-per-bullet of the PP2000. It's possible to prefer the P90, but not from a superiority perspective.
> The AS VAL has an advantage over the PP-19 for medium-range as its minimum damage is higher (16.7 vs 10), though the PP-19 will win out up close (25 max damage vs. 22, much larger clip).
> The AS VAL is a really good PDW but I think it needs an extended mag perk available to be competitive. 20+1 bullets just isn't enough -- 25+1 would get the job done.
> Source


Actually those numbers are the pre patch damage values. The P90 is 20, dropping to 10, the PP-19 is 16.7 dropping to 9.1 since the Dec 6th patch, and since the B2K pack was released. The game files specify those damage values and having been shot once by each gun they seem to do those amounts of damage.

The PP-19 still has the slight advantage of the recoil recovering quicker, but it has a higher spread increase.

Dens site hasn't been updated properly, here are up to date charts, along with the decrypted game files.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> L85A2 is the best gun IMO for assault class. So accurate and the low ROF keeps the rounds going right at your target. Very powerful.
> I'm messing around with support class...whats the best gun in support? Most accurate/damage? Looking like the M60...again like in Bc2.
> Anyone else notice how powerful the AS Vail is? Seems like at any distance, in HC 2-3 rounds automatic kill...odd with only a pistol round


I use the AS VAL exclusively. It is a minimum 4-shot kill further than 50 meters in HC. While I do like the weapon, it does have some _serious_ drawbacks to prevent abuse/overuse. Any Assault weapon is better than the AS VAL, I just use it as I mostly play Engineer and carbines suck in this game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can you guys recommend me 2 guns per class?
> one for cqc and another for long range.
> assault: FAMAS / AEK-971 for qcq, L85A2 / M16A3 for long range.
> engineer: SCAR-H / G36C for cqc, M4A1 / A-91 for range
> i have not really played much support and recon so i cant recommend anything for them just yet


recon i use the as-val as a aggresive recon to push and plant beacons .. or the sks for intermediate range punch with iron sight supressor combo
support m249 saw for mid to long range .. yeah those thing can snipe if you give it some gentle taps mg36 supressor + holo sight = cqc to midrange
assault aek-971 for cqc to mid range m16a3 for mid to long range
engi g36c or m4a1 for mid to long range or even close range ... yes these guns do great at both

that's about it for my suggestion

but most guns can actually be good at mid to long range .. its just a matter of being good with it and understanding bullet drop and recoil and being fast on your aiming


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Actually those numbers are the pre patch damage values. The P90 is 20, dropping to 10, the PP-19 is 16.7 dropping to 9.1 since the Dec 6th patch, and since the B2K pack was released. The game files specify those damage values and having been shot once by each gun they seem to do those amounts of damage.
> The PP-19 still has the slight advantage of the recoil recovering quicker, but it has a higher spread increase.
> Dens site hasn't been updated properly, here are up to date charts, along with the decrypted game files.


Interesting, that does change everything. I'm curious as to why the P90 shows a buff (i.e. 16.7 to 20) but the PP-19 doesn't show a nerf indicator (i.e. 25 to 16.7, which is immense).

Means all of the PDWs are actually pretty balanced now, as you originally suggested.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Interesting, that does change everything. I'm curious as to why the P90 shows a buff (i.e. 16.7 to 20) but the PP-19 doesn't show a nerf indicator (i.e. 25 to 16.7, which is immense).


It was due to the fact that the PP-19 started with 16.7, but a lot of people thought it was going to have 25 damage. When B2K was actually released everyone found the real damage was lower.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> i've been getting this little thing popping up when playing bf3, and sometimes coincides with a game lockup, crash, etc. it's labeled "host process for windows tasks." i think it has to do with memory filling up. anyone else have this problem with the game?


Hmm I get the one notification about my GPU dieng so it wants to remove windows aero and revert to a basic theme... Even though I click ignore and never tell me again, it still pops up. Some claim that BF3 has a memory leak so could be related to that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i'm still trying to kill someone with the repair tool :?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got mine on a rush server. Just sit by an mcom with your eod bot and wait for someone to run in and plop down to set it. Your bound to catch at least one guy who doesnt look around before setting the charge in the first round you play.
> 
> The repair tool on the eod bot kills and counts as your kill.
> 
> Another great place to get one is on the alleyway in grand bazaar. I have gotten quite a few sneaking up the back way into it while teammates rush in strait from point A. (a lot easier if you can coordinate with friends) Its a lot funner than knife kills...
Click to expand...

Ha, I just kinda stumbled into my repair tool kill. Playing engineer on a CQ Metro doesn't make much sense to me, but I figured it had some opportunities for CQC. I was at the top of the front escalators, A support had just made his way to the top and threw a nade or something, then backed off. So I quickly followed him down a few steps and "repaired" him. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> Famas is a CQC beast. You should give it a try.


Yep FAMAS was beast in BF2 and carries on here. Just gotta get past the iron sites!


----------



## faulkton

zOMG! I keep trying to kill someone with a repair tool and keep sucking ass.. i'm ready to ask a friend but have none online atm...

add faulkton if you have a second to help me out and let me repair you real fast.

PLEASE/THANKS!


----------



## DarthBaiter

You need to get on full 64 Firestorm conq server and flank a sniper on the mountain. Burn his azz off. A long walk, but worth it a s you might even get multi torch kills.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> zOMG! I keep trying to kill someone with a repair tool and keep sucking ass.. i'm ready to ask a friend but have none online atm...
> add faulkton if you have a second to help me out and let me repair you real fast.
> PLEASE/THANKS!


Don't just go around trying to torch people, just keep playing until you see an opportunity that you normally would knife them, and just take the torch out and kill them. Or, like someone else said, sneak up behind a camping sniper.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> zOMG! I keep trying to kill someone with a repair tool and keep sucking ass.. i'm ready to ask a friend but have none online atm...
> add faulkton if you have a second to help me out and let me repair you real fast.
> PLEASE/THANKS!


dont resort to asking a friend ... it would be like cheating ... it aint that hard btw .. i suck at bf3 .. yet repair tool kills were easy for me

you just have to be sneaky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> You need to get on full 64 Firestorm conq server and flank a sniper on the mountain. Burn his azz off. A long walk, but worth it a s you might even get multi torch kills.


no need to hunt campers to get it ..

instead of being rambo with a knife use the repair tool

its that easy

now the defib is something else


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my 6950 for BF3


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> L85A2 is the best gun IMO for assault class. So accurate and the low ROF keeps the rounds going right at your target. Very powerful.
> I'm messing around with support class...whats the best gun in support? Most accurate/damage? Looking like the M60...again like in Bc2.
> Anyone else notice how powerful the AS Vail is? Seems like at any distance, in HC 2-3 rounds automatic kill...odd with only a pistol round


I have been playing a lot of support, I have 5 LMG's with over 400+ kills and for me the M240B with suppressor is a good mix of damage and accuracy I'm around 18.5% . I really like the QBB-95 its the most accurate LMG for me almost 22% The PKP just seems to kick too much for me, I havent really used the M60, type 88 or MG36 long enough to give a honest opinion. I never liked the M27 I cant seem to hit anything with it and the M249 seems to take alot of bullets to kill someone for me. I like the RPK-74M and have done real well with it but the slower ROF has cost me a few deaths.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm in a dilemma. Should I buy a Dell U2711 (IPS @ 2560x1440) for Christmas, or should I save that money for a pair of GTX680's (after selling my 580's when they come out)?
> I don't know what to do, I can't do both for sure (sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), so I must choose between those two options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> The former. You mustn't know how awesome those monitors are if you are asking...


I was looking for these two quotes I remembered.

I'm so glad I went for the monitor instead, I can still max the game at Ultra + FXAA Injector + MSAA OFF + Motion Blur OFF + HBAO ON at +60fps at all times, and it looks fantastic at 2560x1440.


----------



## Kevlo

Hell, i just turned HBAO off and use SSAO, and always get 60+ frames now, and i don't notice that much of a difference.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have been playing a lot of support, I have 5 LMG's with over 400+ kills and for me the M240B with suppressor is a good mix of damage and accuracy I'm around 18.5% . I really like the QBB-95 its the most accurate LMG for me almost 22% The PKP just seems to kick too much for me, I havent really used the M60, type 88 or MG36 long enough to give a honest opinion. I never liked the M27 I cant seem to hit anything with it and the M249 seems to take alot of bullets to kill someone for me. I like the RPK-74M and have done real well with it but the slower ROF has cost me a few deaths.


the pkp for higher damage
m249 for high rate of fire with great accuracy
mg36 for fast action and high bullet count
m27 for close quarter to midrange battle( treat it just like an m16)
rpk( didnt like it at all .. in fact i have less then 30kills with it LOL


----------



## uA-

Does anyone notice models pop up when you turn quickly?


----------



## KaiZ51

I'm amazed you guys can actually play... I've been stuck for weeks with the game freezing on me in the first 5 to 15 minutes, and having to force reboot my PC.

It's so annoying, I really want to play the game but I just can't, it won't let me...


----------



## Zeek

I'll just leave this here


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> I'm amazed you guys can actually play... I've been stuck for weeks with the game freezing on me in the first 5 to 15 minutes, and having to force reboot my PC.
> It's so annoying, I really want to play the game but I just can't, it won't let me...


did you overclock your graphic card?

edit: also the game requires at least 4gb of ram.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uA-*
> 
> Does anyone notice models pop up when you turn quickly?


I wish... after seeing your post I have made myself dizzy spinning around and hoping to see a hot chick right behind me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> I'm amazed you guys can actually play... I've been stuck for weeks with the game freezing on me in the first 5 to 15 minutes, and having to force reboot my PC.
> It's so annoying, I really want to play the game but I just can't, it won't let me...


Not to be too blunt but it might be time for an upgrade to the system man. BF3 takes up more than 2gb of my system ram and if thats all you have your definitely going to have issues... A bump in your GPU wouldnt hurt either as your 5770 preforms only slightly better than a 3870 which is bf3 minimum req.


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> did you overclock your graphic card?
> edit: also the game requires at least 4gb of ram.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I wish... after seeing your post I have made myself dizzy spinning around and hoping to see a hot chick right behind me.
> Not to be too blunt but it might be time for an upgrade to the system man. BF3 takes up more than 2gb of my system ram and if thats all you have your definitely going to have issues... A bump in your GPU wouldnt hurt either as your 5770 preforms only slightly better than a 3870 which is bf3 minimum req.


Actually I have already added more RAM about a month ago, currently I have 6GB of RAM so it's plenty. I just didn't change my PC's specs here on OCN...
As for the GPU, I don't have it overclocked, and the same goes for anything else in my PC.
And after having added more RAM, the game is pretty smooth at High settings, so I don't feel like I need upgrading really...

Thing is, before this RAM upgrade, the game stuttered quite a bit but it didn't crash or freeze, not after the last patch anyway. After having re-formated my PC and installed 64 bit Windows this crap started happening...


----------



## Carlitos714

just got this game. I am really impressed by the graphics. Can't wait to SLI my GTX 470. overclocked to 700/1400 stock on the memory. gonna overclock tonight see what I can get


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> The PP-19 is terrible, its a P90 that does less damage.


My stats disagree. ;D


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That was really funny.
> Does anyone know exactly how they get the cool recording angles; like these here also:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPowtIx5DQg
> 
> 
> 
> I saw in the comments for this ^ video where the poster says it's the _game's_ recorder he used..? But me thinks he's dropping patties in the pasture. Can anyone share how they achieve that effect/camera angle?
Click to expand...

it was recorded by player, with HUD turned off, not any recorder at all, just a regular way


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> Actually I have already added more RAM about a month ago, currently I have 6GB of RAM so it's plenty. I just didn't change my PC's specs here on OCN...
> As for the GPU, I don't have it overclocked, and the same goes for anything else in my PC.
> And after having added more RAM, the game is pretty smooth at High settings, so I don't feel like I need upgrading really...
> Thing is, before this RAM upgrade, the game stuttered quite a bit but it didn't crash or freeze, not after the last patch anyway. After having re-formated my PC and installed 64 bit Windows this crap started happening...


Run memtest a few times to make sure your 6gb of ram is stable. On the socket 775 boards, you might need to bump up the NB voltage a little, and make sure your ram voltage and timing are set to factory specs.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> My stats disagree. ;D


My stats don't.


----------



## Stefy

I found that the PP-2000 is way better than the MP7. MP7 required me to empty the whole mag to kill a single person, the PP-2000 is much better in that regards. However, my stats are going down after going from the Famas for obvious reasons. Not that I care too much though.

The Famas is just overpowered beyond belief, I wish they would nerf it.


----------



## Fr0sty

of course the p2000 is better then the mp7 LOL

its an assault weapon vs a sub-machine gun

can't compare them


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> of course the p2000 is better then the mp7 LOL
> its an assault weapon vs a sub-machine gun
> can't compare them


My bad, I meant the PP 2000 lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

pp-2000 isnt better nor is it worse

both guns have their perks

mp7 for faster rate of fire close range

pp-2000 is more of an intermediate range sub gun


----------



## Stefy

Hmm well, I find it a lot better, so I guess that's all that matters. Also I see a lot people using laser sight, what is it good for? I found it only to reveal my position and nothing else.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Not to be too blunt but it might be time for an upgrade to the system man. BF3 takes up more than 2gb of my system ram and if thats all you have your definitely going to have issues... A bump in your GPU wouldnt hurt either as your *5770 preforms only slightly better than a 3870* which is bf3 minimum req.


Wat?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Ok everyone I am finally ready to start playing Battlefield 3. i went to gamestop today and bought the last Limited Edition With Karkland for 45.99. They had it on sale so I ended up paying like $50.00 total.

I really hope its a great game as I need a great multiplayer game.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ok everyone I am finally ready to start playing Battlefield 3. i went to gamestop today and bought the last Limited Edition With Karkland for 45.99. They had it on sale so I ended up paying like $50.00 total.
> 
> I really hope its a great game as I need a great multiplayer game.


It is. It will last for ages.


----------



## grunion

14.9gb, really!?


----------



## 98uk

I just can't stop playing. Just went 24-0 in the T90. Reactive armour and zoom optics are win!


----------



## james8

is the reactive armor good?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is the reactive armor good?


Ha, see above! Yes!

When it's tank vs tank, you'll win. Great defence also when you are retreating from a flag and catching rockets left, right and centre.


----------



## james8

oh ok i just unlocked it







so how many times can you use it?


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 14.9gb, really!?


Big game indeed. Lots of content though, so it's worth the download!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> oh ok i just unlocked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how many times can you use it?


You just put it on and that is that.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am so glad I bought a physical copy the download is so big that it will take awhile. If anyone wants to add me to your Origin friend list please hit me up I got no friends to play with.

4LC4PON3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Hmm well, I find it a lot better, so I guess that's all that matters. Also I see a lot people using laser sight, what is it good for? I found it only to reveal my position and nothing else.


laser sights offer better hip fire

but it does reveal your position so i dont really use em

and close quarter i think that the mp7 is way better then pp-2000

but then again i love the pp-2000 also

ohhh and the m40 sniper riffle sucks so bad ... LOL i have to make the same scope correction at 150meters that i would apply on l96 at 450 meters

:O massive difference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ha, see above! Yes!
> When it's tank vs tank, you'll win. Great defence also when you are retreating from a flag and catching rockets left, right and centre.


reactive armor blows up after 1 hit .. you must be repaired to full health to get it back

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> oh ok i just unlocked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so how many times can you use it?


see response above


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Why is battlefield 3 browser based? What was the point of this?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Why is battlefield 3 browser based? What was the point of this?


To compete with CoD Elite...


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Why is battlefield 3 browser based? What was the point of this?


don't question it


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone wanna play? just add me on steam cause i use steam to play bf3


----------



## Fr0sty

bf3 on steam?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone wanna play? just add me on steam cause *i use steam to play bf3*


herpderp


----------



## OverClocker55

did u add me? add me on battle log. GetsomeXiX


----------



## Dwhite56

Anyone play on a single 6950? What are your frame rates?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is the reactive armor good?


I think it's worth one rocket hit from each direction, like if you cop a hit to the right side, that sides armour is gone....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Anyone play on a single 6950? What are your frame rates?


I just got mine and it get 70-130fps on high/med settings


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/17609644/1/338586921/

m320 kills only

LOL

i had to do it to get my kd ratio up a bit


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I just can't stop playing. Just went 24-0 in the T90. Reactive armour and zoom optics are win!


I've found the zoom optics are great on the more open maps, although I prefer the thermal optics on maps like Caspian. Zoom optics with the HMG basically means you've got a tank sniper rifle, which doesn't go down well with the other team after a while. Haven't got the reactive armour yet though, looking forward to that unlock.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Is *post antialiasing* kind of like FXAA. I am wondering because when its turned on Low or high the game looks like crap & to me is blurry but when its OFF the game is sharper more vibrant. I play with it turned off just wondering who uses it


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Wat?


I admit I have never used ATI cards before my current, but did a few minutes searching and that is the results I saw. (though I guess it could be wrong) Though I could not find a lot of direct comparisons between the two, basically I saw a lot of people pointing out the 4870 being marginally better than 5770 and 3870 not to mention dx11 on the 5770 was pointless due to it not being able to handle it. Like I said I didnt do a full in depth analysis because Im not planning on buying or anything, but even a quick look on HWcompare shows the 5770 getting spanked by the 4870, (4870 vs 5770 and the 5770 being marginally better than a 3870 (3870 vs 5770)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Anyone play on a single 6950? What are your frame rates?


On 1920x1080 @ ultra I get high 50's+ as a norm, but do see it drop into the high 40's now and then (I see it more often in the 70's than the 40's though)


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Is *post antialiasing* kind of like FXAA. I am wondering because when its turned on Low or high the game looks like crap & to me is blurry but when its OFF the game is sharper more vibrant. I play with it turned off just wondering who uses it


I believe it is FXAA which explains why it makes things look a little blurry. I prefer it off, and if you run the FXAA injector you should also turn it off.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> I've found the zoom optics are great on the more open maps, although I prefer the thermal optics on maps like Caspian. Zoom optics with the HMG basically means you've got a tank sniper rifle, which doesn't go down well with the other team after a while. Haven't got the reactive armour yet though, looking forward to that unlock.


if the other team is having trouble with ko'ing a tank then its their fault

and why would you go with thermal optics on a map like caspian?

its one of those map where zoom optic actually makes sense

so many good spots to gun from with the tanks .. hilltop flag can reach antenna + checkpoint + forrest flag... and if you are good maybe even gas station ... and from antenna you can gun into hilltop + forrest if your aim is good etc...


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if the other team is having trouble with ko'ing a tank then its their fault
> and why would you go with thermal optics on a map like caspian?
> its one of those map where zoom optic actually makes sense
> so many good spots to gun from with the tanks .. hilltop flag can reach antenna + checkpoint + forrest flag... and if you are good maybe even gas station ... and from antenna you can gun into hilltop + forrest if your aim is good etc...


Mainly because I drive around constantly, helps to see people hiding away in cover that you can easily miss. Much prefer the zoom optics on the more open looking maps - firestorm has a lot of buildings but they're quite easy to see people in.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and why would you go with thermal optics on a map like caspian?


To kill guys who chose their camo well or hide well. To get guys on/in the rocks at Forest and Hilltop. Especially if your eyesight is not the full 20-20 ........


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Mainly because I drive around constantly, helps to see people hiding away in cover that you can easily miss. Much prefer the zoom optics on the more open looking maps - firestorm has a lot of buildings but they're quite easy to see people in.


and that would still leave you defenseless against a tank gunning you from far away ... theres only one flag that i wouldnt be able to hit from hilltop and that would be the gas station flag ...

so thats why i dont even see the advantage for thermal optic on that map .. to each is own


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Anyone play on a single 6950? What are your frame rates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I admit I have never used ATI cards before my current, but did a few minutes searching and that is the results I saw. (though I guess it could be wrong) Though I could not find a lot of direct comparisons between the two, basically I saw a lot of people pointing out the 4870 being marginally better than 5770 and 3870 not to mention dx11 on the 5770 was pointless due to it not being able to handle it. Like I said I didnt do a full in depth analysis because Im not planning on buying or anything, but even a quick look on HWcompare shows the 5770 getting spanked by the 4870, (4870 vs 5770 and the 5770 being marginally better than a 3870 (3870 vs 5770)
> On 1920x1080 @ ultra I get high 50's+ as a norm, but do see it drop into the high 40's now and then (I see it more often in the 70's than the 40's though)


Pretty much spot on, ultra/2xmsaa/hbao on I see the same, eats 1251mb of vram at those settings.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and that would still leave you defenseless against a tank gunning you from far away ... theres only one flag that i wouldnt be able to hit from hilltop and that would be the gas station flag ...
> so thats why i dont even see the advantage for thermal optic on that map .. to each is own


I prefer it, every time I've used that unlock on that map in a tank I've done very well with it. However when I've wanted to do longer shots on other maps I've found I'm better off with the zoom optics. Must just suit the way I play.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I set everything on High and I feel that with my Res & card I should be able to run high fairly well but my CPU is holding me back hardcore. I may not be able to wait for IVY


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Anyone play on a single 6950? What are your frame rates?


With my 1Gb version i play on all ultra, except shadows, thats on High, SSAO, and the AA options all turned off (Motion Blur too) and i rarely drop below 60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I admit I have never used ATI cards before my current, but did a few minutes searching and that is the results I saw. (though I guess it could be wrong) Though I could not find a lot of direct comparisons between the two, basically I saw a lot of people pointing out the 4870 being marginally better than 5770 and 3870 not to mention dx11 on the 5770 was pointless due to it not being able to handle it. Like I said I didnt do a full in depth analysis because Im not planning on buying or anything, but even a quick look on HWcompare shows the 5770 getting spanked by the 4870, (4870 vs 5770 and the 5770 being marginally better than a 3870 (3870 vs 5770)


The 4870 was around the same speed as the 3870x2, the 5770 was a 4870 with Dx11 (Essentially). Both were very good cards but neither was particularly better than the other.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I set everything on High and I feel that with my Res & card I should be able to run high fairly well but my CPU is holding me back hardcore. I may not be able to wait for IVY


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html

Two cores hardly makes a difference vs four.


----------



## Dwhite56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> With my 1Gb version i play on all ultra, except shadows, thats on High, SSAO, and the AA options all turned off (Motion Blur too) and i rarely drop below 60.
> 
> Really? I have an MSI twin frozr III 2GB and I get between 30 and 45 fps. How do you get it that high?
> 
> edit: You have 2 graphics cards though


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Ok everyone I am finally ready to start playing Battlefield 3. i went to gamestop today and bought the last Limited Edition With Karkland for 45.99. They had it on sale so I ended up paying like $50.00 total.
> 
> I really hope its a great game as I need a great multiplayer game.


Go onto a Seine Crossing map and have a look around that courtyard in the center where the statue is...wow. Looking around, through a 12x scope there _amazes_ me even at my lower res of 1440x900--game graphics are outstanding. Audio is above amazing. Game play is awesome.

Hop on the OCN Mumble server and hook up with some folks to roll up on an unsuspecting server and pillage and plunder. BF3 has it's problems but it's a great game, bro.

Quote:


> Is post antialiasing kind of like FXAA. I am wondering because when its turned on Low or high the game looks like crap & to me is blurry but when its OFF the game is sharper more vibrant. I play with it turned off just wondering who uses it


Post to Medium it's the best setting, if you want to use it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

right now I am alittle irritated at either BF3 or my Rig. I am getting horrible performance. HBAO/SSAO off, Post ALIAS off, everything else at Medium, no AA and I feel that at 1360/768 my performance is horrible. Playing a 24 man server with these settings in big battles and my rig starts to run like crap. Jittery.

Either my CPU or GPU is holding me back some how. I am running the 12.1 Preview drivers that someone told me to grab. I cant figure it out. I should be able to play this game at medium/High with smooth gameplay

While watching my GPU it hardly ever gets to 99% it floats all over the place


----------



## Sir Cumference

Anyone wanna team up and do the L85 assignment together? I just need 3 more and im willing to help whoever that needs 4-5 wins. PM so I can add you to friends.

Anyway, on the game: Ive definitely noticed an improved gameplay with reactive armor on tanks. Ive had some really great tank matches the last 2 weeks.

I seem to play the best on Oman which Im really starting to love. Its an awesome map for ground vehicle warfare.

On the other hand, I suck on Caspian. I guess its the openness of the map that catches me off guard. And all those trees... and jets and helis.

I love tanks but when you have no air support, especially on Caspian, I hate it so much lol. makes me wanna rage quit.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/battlefield-3-graphics-performance,3063-13.html
> Two cores hardly makes a difference vs four.


note that they're testing the GPU-heavy SP campaign.
MP is very CPU intensive.
i have seen up to 73% usage on my CPU during intense 64-player matches.


----------



## Pendulum

Haven't played since Nov 17th, I have to admit, I've realized how broken this game is now after not being so "into" it and actually looking at the consistency and mechanics of this game.
That and you can win a game just by spamming the m320, which seems to work pretty well for most.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> note that they're testing the GPU-heavy SP campaign.
> MP is very CPU intensive.


Yeah, actually completely forgot about that was SP. I hardly notice the FPS difference though in all honesty SP vs MP even on my low end Dual Core system. SP reaches lows of 43 from what I've seen, same goes for MP. Same settings obviously.


----------



## Clawbog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> My stats don't.


Well played sir. lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Anyone wanna team up and do the L85 assignment together? I just need 3 more and im willing to help whoever that needs 4-5 wins. PM so I can add you to friends.
> Anyway, on the game: Ive definitely noticed an improved gameplay with reactive armor on tanks. Ive had some really great tank matches the last 2 weeks.
> I seem to play the best on Oman which Im really starting to love. Its an awesome map for ground vehicle warfare.
> On the other hand, I suck on Caspian. I guess its the openness of the map that catches me off guard. And all those trees... and jets and helis.
> I love tanks but when you have no air support, especially on Caspian, I hate it so much lol. makes me wanna rage quit.


I'm trying to do it atm too, I'm not really that good though and don't have a mic if you were planning on voice communicating, so you might be better off with random people though. My BF3 username is the same as this one, you can add me to do it if you want, I don't really care either way.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm trying to do it atm too, I'm not really that good though and don't have a mic if you were planning on voice communicating, so you might be better off with random people though. My BF3 username is the same as this one, you can add me to do it if you want, I don't really care either way.


I just finished up the assignment earlier heh heh, but I can help out. My last win just had to be in a 120 kill server. I found a couple 5 kill win servers and a 10.

10 seems perfect.


----------



## OverClocker55

BF3







's !!! I'm play atm. Add me on steam by clicking (Steam) in my signature. I play bf3 though the steam layout.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I kept reading reviews on how battlefield was crap or battlefield didnt live up to the hype or this or that which persuaded me from buying it. Honeslty tho I very much enjoy the game. It is pretty awesome and I am glad that I grabbed it for what I got it for.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwhite56*
> 
> Really? I have an MSI twin frozr III 2GB and I get between 30 and 45 fps. How do you get it that high?
> edit: You have 2 graphics cards though


My second video card, the GTS450 is for PhysX and possibly Folding if i ever get around to it. It doesn't affect game performance in non-PhysX games.

My Exact settings:
Ultra Preset, then go to custom so that you can change stuff
Resolution: 1680x1050
Turn shadows to High (because for some reason i read that Shadows are done by the CPU which for me especially would help)
Turn all 3 AA options(Or 2, not sure how many there were) off
Turn HBAO down to SSAO (This alone gained me about 15 frames)


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I kept reading reviews on how battlefield was crap or battlefield didnt live up to the hype or this or that which persuaded me from buying it. Honeslty tho I very much enjoy the game. It is pretty awesome and I am glad that I grabbed it for what I got it for.


Personally I don't understand all the hate it gets. Great game in my opinion, and definitely better than CoD.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I've been looking at stats lately and I find it odd that people that have tons and tons of playtime have heinous KDRs. One would think that after playing 150+ hours you'd at least be positive.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I've been looking at stats lately and I find it odd that people that have tons and tons of playtime have heinous KDRs. One would think that after playing 150+ hours you'd at least be positive.


If you spend lots of time in vehicles, like some of us do... You will figure that when a vehicle is almost destroyed they simply leave it. Giving you no kills for it.

I heard about a Mod that lets us bypass origin when joining a server through battlelog, some1 can point me to it? Thanks


----------



## 4LC4PON3

edited


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I've been looking at stats lately and I find it odd that people that have tons and tons of playtime have heinous KDRs. One would think that after playing 150+ hours you'd at least be positive.


Some people like to run those jihad jeeps and such, plenty of vehicles to abuse like that.

Frosty, are those typical top scores for Metro in Normal mode? I play a fair amount of HC Metro CQ, but hardly anyone ever breaks 13k... Ah nvm just realized Normal probably means FF off, and loads of ppl get kicked in the servers I play bc of FF lol..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I've been looking at stats lately and I find it odd that people that have tons and tons of playtime have heinous KDRs. One would think that after playing 150+ hours you'd at least be positive.


try spending half of your playtime on 24/7 metro servers being the hero of the day .. or at least one of the guys that jumps in a crowd of baddies and spray .. i can tell you it wont do nothing good to your kd ratio

+ on top of that it took me 1 month to get better at the general mechanics of the game and all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Some people like to run those jihad jeeps and such, plenty of vehicles to abuse like that.
> Frosty, are those typical top scores for Metro in Normal mode? I play a fair amount of HC Metro CQ, but hardly anyone ever breaks 13k... Ah nvm just realized Normal probably means FF off, and loads of ppl get kicked in the servers I play bc of FF lol..


yep normal mode

and yes those are typical scores for nade spamming on metro

and i also like jihad jeeps or running and gunning with the lmg like rambo









yes my k/d ratio sucks LOL


----------



## OverClocker55

Is removing the HUD bad? Will PB or EA ban you?


----------



## choLOL

Hey, guys. I have this friend who wants to play BF3, he only has a c2duo and a gt220, and not sure with what resolution he'll be playing on.

What frame rates, do you guys think, will he be able to get playing @720p and 1080p at the lowest settings?

Hope you guys can help me and my friend, thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

BF3 vs COD


----------



## ntherblast

What are some graphic options i should change that barely have an impact on visual quality atm i have everything maxed but i keep getting fps drops in the 64 player conquest maps


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yeah, actually completely forgot about that was SP. I hardly notice the FPS difference though in all honesty SP vs MP even on my low end Dual Core system. SP reaches lows of 43 from what I've seen, same goes for MP. Same settings obviously.


First you admit that MP is different from SP but then you say MP uses the same CPU usage as SP?
That couldn't be further from the truth. 64 player MP is vastly more intensive than SP. A dual-core will not keep up and you will have severely low GPU usage as a result.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I've been looking at stats lately and I find it odd that people that have tons and tons of playtime have heinous KDRs. One would think that after playing 150+ hours you'd at least be positive.


that's me.

i play to have fun and advance my team/squad.

I don't care about dying if i think it's going to either help my team or be a lot of fun.

I die often trying stupid things.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> First you admit that MP is different from SP but then you say MP uses the same CPU usage as SP?
> That couldn't be further from the truth. 64 player MP is vastly more intensive than SP. A dual-core will not keep up and you will have severely low GPU usage as a result.


I said the benchmark is different from MP to SP. Correct!

I said that it hasn't made a difference for *me* when it comes to FPS on the other hand as I still reach the same low of 43 FPS in both MP and SP. My GPU usage is 75%, sure it's not maxing out, but its also not low as you make it sound to be.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> that's me.
> i play to have fun and advance my team/squad.
> I don't care about dying if i think it's going to either help my team or be a lot of fun.
> I die often trying stupid things.


I am the same way. I do not worry about the K ratio hardly at all. My biggest concern in multiplayer is Objectives. I usually go about equal for K. I always have big scores tho since I mainly focus on the Objectives rather then killing.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey, guys. I have this friend who wants to play BF3, he only has a c2duo and a gt220, and not sure with what resolution he'll be playing on.
> What frame rates, do you guys think, will he be able to get playing @720p and 1080p at the lowest settings?
> Hope you guys can help me and my friend, thanks.


I doubt he'll be able to play the game at all. I doubt it'll handle 720p very well, let alone 1080p. Perhaps very low res and all setting on low, but it won't look pretty. He's better off getting it on console if he has one.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What are some graphic options i should change that barely have an impact on visual quality atm i have everything maxed but i keep getting fps drops in the 64 player conquest maps


Turn off HBAO and MSAA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I said that it hasn't made a difference for *me* when it comes to FPS on the other hand as I still reach the same low of 43 FPS in both MP and SP. My GPU usage is 75%, .


Using a 2500K wouldn't make a difference compared to your e8400? I don't what to say to someone that thinks like that.. You can already see that your GPU is being held by back your CPU yet you seem to think there isn't a problem with it.

It's like just BC2 was with C2Q and Phenom Nvidia users(Nvidia devs even admitted to CPU bottlenecks with them). SP would give you 99% GPU usage but in MP, it you had low GPU usage(check out the sticky in the Nvidia section of the forums by Bradley). MP is vastly different than SP.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey, guys. I have this friend who wants to play BF3, he only has a c2duo and a gt220, and not sure with what resolution he'll be playing on.
> 
> What frame rates, do you guys think, will he be able to get playing @720p and 1080p at the lowest settings?
> 
> Hope you guys can help me and my friend, thanks.


It's going to run pretty poorly if at all, even on a very low resolution. I can run it fine with a stock AMD quad + GTS 450 at all low settings 1680 x 1050 res. Considering your friend has half the cores and a fairly weaker card than mine It just might not be enough. Also have to factor in memory, minimum 4gb recommended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Hey, guys. I have this friend who wants to play BF3, he only has a c2duo and a gt220, and not sure with what resolution he'll be playing on.
> What frame rates, do you guys think, will he be able to get playing @720p and 1080p at the lowest settings?
> Hope you guys can help me and my friend, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt he'll be able to play the game at all. I doubt it'll handle 720p very well, let alone 1080p. Perhaps very low res and all setting on low, but it won't look pretty. He's better off getting it on console if he has one.
Click to expand...

Agreed


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have to agree a GT220 extremely low end and I doubt it will play BF3 at all


----------



## james8

a GT 220 is below BF3 minimum system requirements.
min. req. calls for a 8800 GT which is faster than a GT 220. GT 220 has 48 cores while 8800 GT has 112.

tell him to upgrade


----------



## OverClocker55

lol Cyrsis


----------



## Bastyn99

Just played a few maps, ninja style. Used only Silced G18, knife and nades. Really fun to sneak up on 3 people and kill them all without any of them noticing their team mates dying







Playing with unscoped snipers is fun too, SKS FTW !


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Just played a few maps, ninja style. Used only Silced G18, knife and nades. Really fun to sneak up on 3 people and kill them all without any of them noticing their team mates dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with unscoped snipers is fun too, SKS FTW !


You need to add me: GetsomeXiX
Me and my bud do the same thing. G18's knifes and snipers with no scopes. Were need another ninja to complete are ThreeNinjaTeers


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## james8

^that's some very ugly mountains!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Thanks for spreading the tips how to find snipers. Now i'll always keep my eye in that spot and kill'em


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks for spreading the tips how to find snipers. Now i'll always keep my eye in that spot and kill'em


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^that's some very ugly mountains!


Only have a 6950. Cant render that much :sob:


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You need to add me: GetsomeXiX
> Me and my bud do the same thing. G18's knifes and snipers with no scopes. Were need another ninja to complete are ThreeNinjaTeers


Sounds fun, but with us being on different continents, I think latency and timezones might be a problem


----------



## JCG

Had an awesome time playing SQDM with fr0sty, $ilent, Levitater and OverCloker55







Won 3 (BR, BR, BR) but lost 3 (BR, BR, BR). Big thanks to fr0sty for organizing this.


----------



## crizthakidd

i want to play next time add me iseph


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> You need to add me: GetsomeXiX
> Me and my bud do the same thing. G18's knifes and snipers with no scopes. Were need another ninja to complete are ThreeNinjaTeers


ahh so that was you









allright i accepted your friend request

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Had an awesome time playing SQDM with fr0sty, $ilent, Levitater and OverCloker55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won 3 (BR, BR, BR) but lost 3 (BR, BR, BR). Big thanks to fr0sty for organizing this.


didnt know what was causing this huge lag ..+ at some point i had a bug that caused my soldier to not stop going backward









oh well at least it was fun


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spiced up a pic for ya guys...lol
Gottta at least attempt to have fun in metro...


----------



## ntherblast

I randomly take huge amounts of damaging when falling like 1 or 2 feet about 80% hp gone does dice know about this bug?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Spiced up a pic for ya guys...lol
> Gottta at least attempt to have fun in metro...











great reflections on the bricks in the wall. gotta love bf3 gfx


----------



## ntherblast

I suggest you guys dont play on FADL metro server the admins are very abusive I was kicked flanking the us team at the platform


----------



## Fr0sty

in hardcore every guns seems op


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> in hardcore every guns seems *realistic*


Fixed that for you









But then again I hate the SC servers where there is a big triangle over my head, people regenerate health and heal bullet wounds like a vampire, and I can empty half a clip or more into someone before they die


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again I hate the SC servers where there is a big triangle over my head, people regenerate health and heal bullet wounds like a vampire, and I can empty half a clip or more into someone before they die


agreed


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> that's me.
> i play to have fun and advance my team/squad.
> I don't care about dying if i think it's going to either help my team or be a lot of fun.
> I die often trying stupid things.


Ditto.

I've taken a break from ConQ and have been playing TDM lately. I NEVER used the USAS before (when it was op) but have been using it just to get a laugh out of people cartwheeling in the death animation from the FRAG rounds; that is so damn funny I swear I laugh out loud all the time at it. On Noshahr Canals I literally blew a dude over a building when I hit his feet with a clip full of FRAG rounds--he went flying, cartwheeling then cussed me out big time, which made it even funnier.

I've died about a hundred times trying to kill someone with defib paddles. I snuck up on a guy lying prone and after 3 tries I got a hit and his character twitched and made a face like







... then he just turned around and aired me out with an LMG. I was rolling with laughter, though.

Even with all the problems BF3 is hella fun.


----------



## Jesse D

Haven't used the ump myself, but how accurate is it???

Was in a match where I was killed by it 3 times all from long distance, and two of those I was piloting a little bird so distance+height... Seemed pretty fishy to me as both times Im over an objective away @ damavand and ~the height of the mountain and some cat named blueicevirus is picking me off like im right in front of him...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ditto.
> I've taken a break from ConQ and have been playing TDM lately. I NEVER used the USAS before (when it was op) but have been using it just to get a laugh out of people cartwheeling in the death animation from the FRAG rounds; that is so damn funny I swear I laugh out loud all the time at it. On Noshahr Canals I literally blew a dude over a building when I hit his feet with a clip full of FRAG rounds--he went flying, cartwheeling then cussed me out big time, which made it even funnier.
> I've died about a hundred times trying to kill someone with defib paddles. I snuck up on a guy lying prone and after 3 tries I got a hit and his character twitched and made a face like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... then he just turned around and aired me out with an LMG. I was rolling with laughter, though.
> Even with all the problems BF3 is hella fun.


so many weird animation bugs make me laugh too

just killed a dude while he was bunny hopping and shooting at me .. he did a backflip like a true gymnast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Haven't used the ump myself, but how accurate is it???
> Was in a match where I was killed by it 3 times all from long distance, and two of those I was piloting a little bird so distance+height... Seemed pretty fishy to me as both times Im over an objective away @ damavand and ~the height of the mountain and some cat named blueicevirus is picking me off like im right in front of him...


the ump doesnt have that much of a range nor does it have that great accuracy to make those shots ...

especially at a height disadvantage

very fishy

if you say the range is in the 50 to 100 meters away its hard to get a kill on softcore with it .. much less someone in an heli LOL


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so many weird animation bugs make me laugh too
> just killed a dude while he was bunny hopping and shooting at me .. he did a backflip like a true gymnast


Some of them are really annoying, the most annoying is when models are still stood up once the player has died, I've died because I've wasted bullets on a corpse when there are other enemy firing at me


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Some of them are really annoying, the most annoying is when models are still stood up once the player has died, I've died because I've wasted bullets on a corpse when there are other enemy firing at me


so true

but see'ing a guy do a backflip in the air after you shot at him is priceless

or see'ing people have weird superman death and being stuck in the air until their mates revive them LOL


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so true
> but see'ing a guy do a backflip in the air after you shot at him is priceless
> or see'ing people have weird superman death and being stuck in the air until their mates revive them LOL


Yeah it's always great to see them on killcam. Sometimes you see models get flung half way across the map from big explosions, I remember hitting a guy with rockets from the Viper and he went higher than I was flying


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so true
> but see'ing a guy do a backflip in the air after you shot at him is priceless
> or see'ing people have weird superman death and being stuck in the air until their mates revive them LOL


When I was snipping at Caspian, I was trying to kill a sniper that was in the tower, one of my team mates got pissed and got the heli.
Started shooting the tower with the missiles, the guy suddenly vanished from my sight. I zoomed out and saw him flying so high that I was like LOL he was rofling in the chat also... Very sneaky.

Damn Fr0sty when I was on the other squad yesterday I almost did a knife kill on you... Fr0sty WHY YOU NO STOP RUNNING FROM ME?


----------



## JCG

So Tokkan, you're Levitater?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> i want to play next time add me iseph


WIll do.







Which country are you from by the way?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh so that was you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allright i accepted your friend request
> didnt know what was causing this huge lag ..+ at some point i had a bug that caused my soldier to not stop going backward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well at least it was fun


Your ping didn't seem very good when I looked at it during a match, it was 80 something. Not sure if that's you to server or you to me .. And that bug has happened to me too. Soldier kept going left if I didn't press any key, and stopped when I pressed right key. Suicided and re-spawned but it was still walking left, had to restart the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> But then again I hate the SC servers where there is a big triangle over my head, people regenerate health and heal bullet wounds like a vampire, and I can empty half a clip or more into someone before they die


Lay off softcore man







Some people (like me) don't have the patience to stay in a game when they're getting shot at repeatedly (usually by a camper) and don't have a clue where they're coming from.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> just killed a dude while he was bunny hopping and shooting at me .. he did a backflip like a true gymnast


I've noticed that if you shoot someone while they're jumping over some obstacle, they'll fly in the direction they were running. Quite impressive, and funny to watch!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> When I was snipping at Caspian, I was trying to kill a sniper that was in the tower, one of my team mates got pissed and got the heli.
> Started shooting the tower with the missiles, the guy suddenly vanished from my sight. I zoomed out and saw him flying so high that I was like LOL he was rofling in the chat also... Very sneaky.
> Damn Fr0sty when I was on the other squad yesterday I almost did a knife kill on you... Fr0sty WHY YOU NO STOP RUNNING FROM ME?


wich game would that be?


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wich game would that be?


Well when I joined you and the other guys in the squad deathmatch, at the start I was going rogue since both squads were full lol
It was on the metro map but in the garden area


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Well when I joined you and the other guys in the squad deathmatch, at the start I was going rogue since both squads were full lol
> It was on the metro map but in the garden area


ahh right

metro is so hectic in deathmatch

im always running around like a headless chicken most of the time until i either kill or get killed


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh right
> metro is so hectic in deathmatch
> im always running around like a headless chicken most of the time until i either kill or get killed


Haha








You passed by me, but I was crouched in the bushes and I guess you didnt saw me


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh right
> metro is so hectic in deathmatch
> im always running around like a headless chicken most of the time until i either kill or get killed


Isn't that the same with any TDM map?









And on the topic of knifing OCN members, I've got two thus far... unfortunately they are more likely to be more skilled at this game and it makes it so much harder


----------



## SpuddGunn

Ok, so I saw this bug on the PS3 last night but I'm wondering if anyones seen it on the PC.

Noshahr Canals (you know what I mean), the enemy team managed to get into a LittleBird on the US carrier BUT it was still an active US spawn point whenever they landed on the carrier. Meaning that US players would spawn at it, they would take off again and then rack up the kills.

They ended up with a 31-1 score for the round (I hid under the landing pad along the walkway and put a SMAW through the window when it landed).

I have no idea how they got into the chopper in the first place but it seems a pretty hefty bug if the chopper remains as a US active spawn point.

Anyone seen it happen on the PC before?

I played my first round with a fellow OCN-er last Wednesday night, the first person to kill me that game was indeed the OCN member. Thanks JCG!!


----------



## fashric

Its a well known glitch that you cant be out of bounds when inside a vehicle. It's in all versions of the game. You can parachute onto the aircraft carrirer then jump in the chopper before the 10 second timer runs out and then your team mates just spawn on you as normal. Jump out out kill people then jump back in to reset the timer, rinse and repeat.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Some of them are really annoying, the most annoying is when models are still stood up once the player has died, I've died because I've wasted bullets on a corpse when there are other enemy firing at me


yup.

i hate those standing corpses.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so many weird animation bugs make me laugh too
> just killed a dude while he was bunny hopping and shooting at me .. he did a backflip like a true gymnast
> the ump doesnt have that much of a range nor does it have that great accuracy to make those shots ...
> especially at a height disadvantage
> very fishy
> if you say the range is in the 50 to 100 meters away its hard to get a kill on softcore with it .. much less someone in an heli LOL


Your name seems realllly familiar, I don't know if it's because I recently played a game with you or because I've seen you post in this thread before.. Do you play on the Reddit or Free Beer & Bourbon servers a lot? Those are like the only servers I've been playing because they're PBBANS streaming so there's never any hackers.


----------



## SpuddGunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Its a well known glitch that you cant be out of bounds when inside a vehicle. It's in all versions of the game. You can parachute onto the aircraft carrirer then jump in the chopper before the 10 second timer runs out and then your team mates just spawn on you as normal. Jump out out kill people then jump back in to reset the timer, rinse and repeat.


No, I mean it was still an active US spawn when it lands, even though it was a Russian piloted vehicle


----------



## choLOL

Thanks for the replies.







That's what I kept telling him. lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so true
> but see'ing a guy do a backflip in the air after you shot at him is priceless
> or *see'ing people have weird superman death and being stuck in the air until their mates revive them* LOL


I was running up the stairs to the upper courtyard area on a Metro server and was like "Oh Damn!!!" and started shooting at this guy at the top ... and that's exactly what it was--he was dead hanging in mid air.

I tried an experiment yesterday but couldn't really get it to work like I wanted: I put all my C4 just inside the stairs of a building (Metro TDM) and waited to shoot it with FRAG rounds as someone ran in ... kept killing myself though. Gonna try some mines later this evening.


----------



## OverClocker55

Going to start up a STDM. If anyone wants to join just add me: GetsomeXiX

Also if you have a mic hop into my lobby. Thanks and have Fun


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> If you spend lots of time in vehicles, like some of us do... You will figure that when a vehicle is almost destroyed they simply leave it. Giving you no kills for it.
> I heard about a Mod that lets us bypass origin when joining a server through battlelog, some1 can point me to it? Thanks


so you use canister shot when they get out.

tanking skyrockets my KDR


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpuddGunn*
> 
> I played my first round with a fellow OCN-er last Wednesday night, the first person to kill me that game was indeed the OCN member. Thanks JCG!!


Lol you're welcome!







I remember seeing your name in the players list and I thought it was in Metro CQ, but it was Wake Island Rush or Grand Bazaar CQ. Maybe we should do it again, but on the same team ..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I randomly take huge amounts of damaging when falling like 1 or 2 feet about 80% hp gone does dice know about this bug?


I like how DICE implemented the "Bad Luck" feature to cover up all these bugs.. lol Just stumbling over rubble sometimes gets ya.. Maybe its simulated heat-stroke, heart attacks, etc, go realism!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Haven't used the ump myself, but how accurate is it???
> 
> Was in a match where I was killed by it 3 times all from long distance, and two of those I was piloting a little bird so distance+height... Seemed pretty fishy to me as both times Im over an objective away @ damavand and ~the height of the mountain and some cat named blueicevirus is picking me off like im right in front of him...


Hmm, its not to bad, but not for really long range. It's about as accurate as a pistol, but with a bit more range if you use single shot. Shooting through a moving chopper seems highly unlikely though.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Lol you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing your name in the players list and I thought it was in Metro CQ, but it was Wake Island Rush or Grand Bazaar CQ. Maybe we should do it again, but on the same team ..


Was fun playing with ya yesterday,You could have warned me and fr0sty that you were leaving.. We did a 4 vs 2 round.
We got rapped, seriously. rapped.


----------



## JCG

Sorry







I quit without thinking. Was gonna join back to tell you guys, but then thought it'd be easier to just leave a message in the party chat. Won't do that again ..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Isn't that the same with any TDM map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the topic of knifing OCN members, I've got two thus far... unfortunately they are more likely to be more skilled at this game and it makes it so much harder


but there are two maps for tdm that i like

kharg + op firestorm and noshar canal
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Your name seems realllly familiar, I don't know if it's because I recently played a game with you or because I've seen you post in this thread before.. Do you play on the Reddit or Free Beer & Bourbon servers a lot? Those are like the only servers I've been playing because they're PBBANS streaming so there's never any hackers.


couldnt say for sure but its probable that you saw me playing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I was running up the stairs to the upper courtyard area on a Metro server and was like "Oh Damn!!!" and started shooting at this guy at the top ... and that's exactly what it was--he was dead hanging in mid air.
> I tried an experiment yesterday but couldn't really get it to work like I wanted: I put all my C4 just inside the stairs of a building (Metro TDM) and waited to shoot it with FRAG rounds as someone ran in ... kept killing myself though. Gonna try some mines later this evening.


check out the epic 1000 mines explosion video on youtube

deffinatly worth the laugh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I like how DICE implemented the "Bad Luck" feature to cover up all these bugs.. lol Just stumbling over rubble sometimes gets ya.. Maybe its simulated heat-stroke, heart attacks, etc, go realism!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, its not to bad, but not for really long range. It's about as accurate as a pistol, but with a bit more range if you use single shot. Shooting through a moving chopper seems highly unlikely though.


LOL well said on the bad luck feature


----------



## Kevlo

BF3 has been crashing constantly, BSOD normally, with error code 0xD1, and the malfunctioning driver being dxgmms1.sys. Any ideas on how to fix this, i have tried everything i have found so far to no avail. Its getting really annoying when i can not play for 10 minutes without crashing.


----------



## Surf

I'm also getting BSODs randomly. Only in BF3, no other game. Sometimes it just simply locks up my entire system.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> BF3 has been crashing constantly, BSOD normally, with error code 0xD1, and the malfunctioning driver being dxgmms1.sys. Any ideas on how to fix this, i have tried everything i have found so far to no avail. Its getting really annoying when i can not play for 10 minutes without crashing.


Unlock that 6950 Dude


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> BF3 has been crashing constantly, BSOD normally, with error code 0xD1, and the malfunctioning driver being dxgmms1.sys. Any ideas on how to fix this, i have tried everything i have found so far to no avail. Its getting really annoying when i can not play for 10 minutes without crashing.


Stop SLossfiring the 6950 with the 450...

sry 4 the bad joke...

did you change any settings, or hardware before this started happening?


----------



## ntherblast

I swear this game still feels like a beta another glitch that is annoying is getting revived when you are looking at the deploy/squad/customization menu and when you get revived it doesn't disappear


----------



## james8

i've notice that recently, since about last weekend, i've seen this bug appearing quite often where a guy is dead but he's literally petrified like he's alive. scary stuffs O_O


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i've notice that recently, since about last weekend, i've seen this bug appearing quite often where a guy is dead but he's literally petrified like he's alive. scary stuffs O_O


It prolly is always the same guy o.o, you killed him and now he is haunting you!
Well Ive seen that too...

Talking about bugs...
Anyone here had a guy perfectly still at a 300meters range and you shoot at him with a bolt action rifle and you dont even hit him?
It happened to me quite some times lately... Till the point where they notice Im shooting at them and kill me..


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Talking about bugs...
> Anyone here had a guy perfectly still at a 300meters range and you shoot at him with a bolt action rifle and you dont even hit him?
> It happened to me quite some times lately... Till the point where they notice Im shooting at them and kill me..


Yeah the force fields from the terrain and scenery. (rocks, guardrails, platforms, etc. that "extend" past where they are drawn) I love watching my bullets smash into an invisible barrier before it hits someone, or sometimes right in front of me,

Had a match in metro rush yesterday where I was near the beginning of the tunnel killing enemies on their way to the second set of mcoms, and two recon ran up the catwalks on the left side and posted up 10 feet way. Took aim at the back of the first who was crouched and let off two bursts that smashed into invisible FF took a step to the left and emptied clip into second guys legs that were laying on the ramp still not hitting anything but invisible FF again. They both hopped off and I took out one with my pistol before the other killed me... BS


----------



## james8

also those white terraces on the caspian border tower. even though the enemy's butt is totally exposed, an invisible forcefield forbids me to take out those pesky snipers. oh well at least i got 2 700m 1 900m 2 500m shots off of them. and they kept coming back


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> It prolly is always the same guy o.o, you killed him and now he is haunting you!
> Well Ive seen that too...
> Talking about bugs...
> Anyone here had a guy perfectly still at a 300meters range and you shoot at him with a bolt action rifle and you dont even hit him?
> It happened to me quite some times lately... Till the point where they notice Im shooting at them and kill me..


ive had direct hit headshots with no hit counter .. yet the blood splatter animation

talk about weird

it even took me 3 direct headshot on some dudes to get them killed

LOL


----------



## jackeyjoe

Repair tooled a camper... and proceeded to snipe them with the G53(for some reason the 12x scope was unlocked). They were very mad


----------



## james8

lol i get the 12x scope everytime i use a new weapon without first adjusting loadout. man got uselessly killed







love the way dice trolls


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Repair tooled a camper... and proceeded to snipe them with the G53(for some reason the 12x scope was unlocked). They were very mad


dice gave us 12x scopes on most b2k guns we unlock ... l85 comes with one iirc ... the qbz-95 also and some others

would be fun if dice would allow 12x scope on the m249 saw

im sure i could snipe very well with this on top of a hill LOL

longest headshot with the saw is around 140meters with hollow sight btw


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> lol i get the 12x scope everytime i use a new weapon without first adjusting loadout. man got uselessly killed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the way dice trolls


lol, I actually got a few kills with it... none closer than 100m though, it'd be impossible for me to do that







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dice gave us 12x scopes on most b2k guns we unlock ... l85 comes with one iirc ... the qbz-95 also and some others
> would be fun if dice would allow 12x scope on the m249 saw
> im sure i could snipe very well with this on top of a hill LOL
> longest headshot with the saw is around 140meters with hollow sight btw


I'd have to agree, an LMG with a 12x scope could dominate in the bigger maps(where campers like to sit on hills).


----------



## Fr0sty

i always love it when snipers try to take me out from their hideouts and i see the big scope glare and i tap tap tap tap with my saw and boom headshot









always rewarding to take them out like this LOL must be frustrating for the other guy if he cant even get a headshot at 100 or so meters on a target that easy

imagine from afar with a high power scope









but the funny thing is dice allows 6x scope on the 870 combat shotgun .. yet not on m249


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i always love it when snipers try to take me out from their hideouts and i see the big scope glare and i tap tap tap tap with my saw and boom headshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always rewarding to take them out like this LOL must be frustrating for the other guy if he cant even get a headshot at 100 or so meters on a target that easy
> imagine from afar with a high power scope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but *the funny thing is dice allows 6x scope on the 870 combat shotgun* .. yet not on m249


state of the art in Viking technology! only for real men.


----------



## SpuddGunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Lol you're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing your name in the players list and I thought it was in Metro CQ, but it was Wake Island Rush or Grand Bazaar CQ. Maybe we should do it again, but on the same team ..


Yeah was Wake Island, you were in the amphibious tank thing and I casually walked out in front of it lol

I'll be on again tomorrow night so If you're about I'll give you a shout


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> state of the art in Viking technology! only for real men.
> VIKING YEE-NEE-US...


That video is hilarious.

Swedish yee-nee-us whose gun carries 7 shlugsz....







Quote:


> "I'll bet the Queen of Sweden is really proud of me right now."


That was a priceless line right there.

I've never used the shotties aside from trolling the USAS+FRAGS here recently, for laughs; can you put a rifle scope on those things for real? May end up sniping with FRAG rounds just to bother people.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That video is hilarious.
> Swedish yee-nee-us whose gun carries 7 shlugsz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll bet the Queen of Sweden is really proud of me right now."
> 
> 
> 
> That was a priceless line right there.
> I've never used the shotties aside from trolling the USAS+FRAGS here recently, for laughs; can you put a rifle scope on those things for real? May end up sniping with FRAG rounds just to bother people.
Click to expand...

I think you can,sniping snipers with it is surreal.
They hidden in a building and I just frag the frudge of them till death at 400meters haha. Thats with Usas on single shot.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Unlock that 6950 Dude


I don't believe that you can unlock 1Gb versions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> Stop SLossfiring the 6950 with the 450...
> sry 4 the bad joke...
> did you change any settings, or hardware before this started happening?


lol, no it seemed to have started after they released B2K, oddly i seemed to fix by doing the following, im not sure which fixed it but i don't really care, i didn't lose any performance:
Downclocked card to 900/1325 w/ 1.125v (Raised voltage, decreased clocks, just in case)
Set BF3.exe, origin.exe, and the battlelog standalone.exe to all run in compatibility mode for Windows 7 (Not service pack 1) and run as admin, now it seems to work fine.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I think you can,sniping snipers with it is surreal.
> They hidden in a building and I just frag the frudge of them till death at 400meters haha. Thats with Usas on single shot.


I agree









I just had a game on metro that was crazy though... I played pretty well but nowhere near as well as I usually do. I love the MP7 so much more now though, mowing down a group of five people at the top of the front escalators feels pretty awesome


----------



## Lune

I haven't played in a while.. installed Kcuestag's FXAA Injector v2 or w/e it is + Ultra settings... damn. I am now in love with this game


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I don't believe that you can unlock 1Gb versions
> lol, no it seemed to have started after they released B2K, oddly i seemed to fix by doing the following, im not sure which fixed it but i don't really care, i didn't lose any performance:
> Downclocked card to 900/1325 w/ 1.125v (Raised voltage, decreased clocks, just in case)
> Set BF3.exe, origin.exe, and the battlelog standalone.exe to all run in compatibility mode for Windows 7 (Not service pack 1) and run as admin, now it seems to work fine.


This.
Game seems to stress cards further than my other titles.
I see quite a few people running stock GPU settings with BF3.
Even using that excuse, as to why the game should not crash for them.

I'm trying to look at it like this.
The card was out before the game, so why should I expect my stock clocks, and voltage to play nice with BF3?
I have to increase voltage to stock clocks, or it crashes. Similar to Crysis 2, had to do the same back when I played it through.

The problem is the crash you get, looks like any other crash you could get from a slew of other problems.


----------



## Fr0sty

im all ragey right now ... game crashed at the last 35 tickets of a 10 000 ticket metro hardcore match







i was owning it up with more then 280 kills or so + 80K points + tons of medals tons of ribbons and all.. yayyyy









close to 7 hour match


----------



## JCG

7hrs? Daaamn, I'm impressed!







I don't know if this applies to crashes as well, but when you quit in the middle of a game, you still get all points/ribbons/medals/whatnot ..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 7hrs? Daaamn, I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this applies to crashes as well, but when you quit in the middle of a game, you still get all points/ribbons/medals/whatnot ..


when it crashes and shows a saving thingy in the upper corner i know it will save my progress .. but it crashed to desktop without saying anything beside the battlelog generic message saying disconected from ea online

and we started the game at around 1am and finished it about 20min ago ...









its more like 9 hour really .. started the game at around 1:30am and it ended about 20min ago or so ...








darn crashes ...

had 6 medals ... 2 ressuply efficiency medals 1 accuracy medal 1 supression medal + 1 surveillance medal + assault riffle medal

all of that lost + the bazzilions of revives and health provided + tons of kills + tons of service stars ... i had 5 of those too :O

m320 service star + m16 service star + g36 service star + 2 aek service star

in grand total i was approaching the approximate region of 300K with ribbons and all


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 7hrs? Daaamn, I'm impressed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this applies to crashes as well, but when you quit in the middle of a game, you still get all points/ribbons/medals/whatnot ..


holy Crap... i could not play for 7 hours straight....on a normal day, i will try that soon enough though, and i shall be amazing.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> had 6 medals ... 2 ressuply efficiency medals 1 accuracy medal 1 supression medal + 1 surveillance medal + assault riffle medal
> all of that lost + the bazzilions of revives and health provided + tons of kills + tons of service stars ... i had 5 of those too :O
> m320 service star + m16 service star + g36 service star + 2 aek service star
> in grand total i was approaching the approximate region of 300K with ribbons and all


You should get a battle report for the match no?
If you check inside the report you don't see you ribbons, and medals at the bottom?

Even with a complete system crash I remember getting the battle reports.
Try BF3 Stats to see if they show up there.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> holy Crap... i could not play for 7 hours straight....on a normal day, i will try that soon enough though, and i shall be amazing.


hardcore is a total stress for me .. imagine how high ive been stressed .. and yet i was so happy every time i got a service star or new medal LOL

managed to hang on to top 5 best and to place myself in top 3 during the last 10min









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That video is hilarious.
> Swedish yee-nee-us whose gun carries 7 shlugsz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "I'll bet the Queen of Sweden is really proud of me right now."
> 
> 
> 
> That was a priceless line right there.
> I've never used the shotties aside from trolling the USAS+FRAGS here recently, for laughs; can you put a rifle scope on those things for real? May end up sniping with FRAG rounds just to bother people.
Click to expand...

the good thing is the slugs on the 870 mcs are more powerful then other shotguns

so it makes sense to use it on that pump action shotgun .. but not on others

and i did pretty much say the shotgun thing after i saw that video but coultn remember to search for it on youtube
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> You should get a battle report for the match no?
> If you check inside the report you don't see you ribbons, and medals at the bottom?
> Even with a complete system crash I remember getting the battle reports.
> Try BF3 Stats to see if they show up there.


didnt get a battlelog report


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> state of the art in Viking technology! only for real men.


lol vikings

I just started using the 870 the other day, it shuts down players close up, but it seems like anything beyond 10m is 2 shots or more (HC). If only the buckshot had a little more range...

Definitely fun on metro CQ though, sweeping the stairs or lockers is great fun.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I haven't played in a while.. installed Kcuestag's FXAA Injector v2 or w/e it is + Ultra settings... damn. I am now in love with this game


Link?


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol vikings
> I just started using the 870 the other day, it shuts down players close up, but it seems like anything beyond 10m is 2 shots or more (HC). If only the buckshot had a little more range...
> Definitely fun on metro CQ though, sweeping the stairs or lockers is great fun.


Since the 870 does not have much spread, using slugs with it is the way to go IMO, you only have to be slightly more accurate and you gain quite a bit of range, its my fav shotgun, its is useful in metro, seine crossing and grand baazar


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone getting this problem? EA said DICE is fixing ASAP.''NOTICE The "Game disconnected: you were kicked by Punkbuster errors" are being looked into right now.''
Meanwhile go to EA support and they will give you a free %15 off next purchase coupon!


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Link?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1185211/bf3-fxaa-inject-color-corection/180_20#post_16231960


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Since the 870 does not have much spread, using slugs with it is the way to go IMO, you only have to be slightly more accurate and you gain quite a bit of range, its my fav shotgun, its is useful in metro, seine crossing and grand baazar


slugs seems to do 0 damage at short range/CQB. in fact the hit markers rarely show up when i tried it


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> slugs seems to do 0 damage at short range/CQB. in fact the hit markers rarely show up when i tried it


Seems just like in BFBC2, with terrible hit detection up close.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Link?


http://www.mediafire.com/?oz02sj6scrc10fq

That's my own version with less saturated colors, which look great to me on my Dell U2711.

There's no way I'll be going back to stock game colors, they look dead, it's a way different game for me, looks 100 times better with the FXAA Injector.









By the way, any 3-Way SLI users here?

I'll be recieving a 3rd GTX580 for 3-Way SLI and I'd like to know if it scales well in Battlefield 3, reading other people's reviews in other forums looks like the 3rd card scales almost as good as the 2nd one.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes, BF3 is a very GPU intensive game and makes good use of SLI especially with MSAA, so 3-way does scale.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, BF3 is a very GPU intensive game and makes good use of SLI especially with MSAA, so 3-way does scale.


Cool, we have an EVGA rep now... I didn't know that









oh yeah, kcuestag, tried your FXAA injector, I'm guessing it doesn't play well with colourblind mode? I'd turned it on since it made everything stand out more... but it seems to have screwed with it a little


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, any 3-Way SLI users here?
> I'll be recieving a 3rd GTX580 for 3-Way SLI and I'd like to know if it scales well in Battlefield 3, reading other people's reviews in other forums looks like the 3rd card scales almost as good as the 2nd one.


How are you going to cool 3 cards? they'll get crazy loud and crazy hot for the top 2 cards.
water cooling?









also i'd make sure u have the 3GB version of 580s


----------



## Darren9

I can't get Afterburner to read an FPS when I use the FXAA injector (the Afterburner app, I'm not trying to use the OSD). Does it just not work or do I need to fix something?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I can't get Afterburner to read an FPS when I use the FXAA injector (the Afterburner app, I'm not trying to use the OSD). Does it just not work or do I need to fix something?


The newer versions of the RTSS server fixed some issues with FXAA injector mods. I know Precision has this update, I believe AB does too though.


----------



## vltor

does anyone know why i am shooting automatically even with out me touching the mouse? i had this problem immediately changing resolutions and back tot he original 1920x1080


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> slugs seems to do 0 damage at short range/CQB. in fact the hit markers rarely show up when i tried it


slugs require you to shoot the target on the chest or head to kill them in one shot, although f3 does not have the best hit reg ever, so that could also be part of it. dunno.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The newer versions of the RTSS server fixed some issues with FXAA injector mods. I know Precision has this update, I believe AB does too though.


Thanks for your help, I just needed the latest version of the server. I almost switched to Precision - i just can't find a plugin for Rainmeter to read its values.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone getting this problem? EA said DICE is fixing ASAP.''NOTICE The "Game disconnected: you were kicked by Punkbuster errors" are being looked into right now.''
> Meanwhile go to EA support and they will give you a free %15 off next purchase coupon!


Yep, for the last 24 hours or so. Can't play for more than a few minutes before getting kicked.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> wow isn't there like a limit on the TK before automatic kicking happens?
> also if something like this happen i'd switch team, get on a jet, rape their base


Yep, usually 5 and some even ban after a certain amount of kicks... I can handle a few kicks and if it comes down to it I guess Ill have to talk my way out of a ban...

As far as switching thats fine and all, but doesnt really get the point across. I would rather they rage quit and not come back to the servers I play on if they are going to tk for vehicles... As a point of fact though I dont base rape unless they hold no other objectives, and then only do it because thats the only way to kill something.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, BF3 is a very GPU intensive game and makes good use of SLI especially with MSAA, so 3-way does scale.


good to see you @ OCN Jacob








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I can't get Afterburner to read an FPS when I use the FXAA injector (the Afterburner app, I'm not trying to use the OSD). Does it just not work or do I need to fix something?


http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=1344176
"If you want the MSI Afterburner OSD to work with the FXAA Injector Mod you need to do this:

Open the MSI On-Screen Display Server program.

Click the plus sign and navigate to C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\ and add BF3.exe

Once you have that added go to:

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles
Open BF3.exe.cfg in Notepad or Notepad++

Go down to the [Hooking] section and add this line:

EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1

It should look like this:

[Hooking]
EnableHooking=1
EnableFloatingInjectionAddress=1
EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1
HookLoadLibrary=0
HookDirectDraw=1
HookDirect3D8=1
HookDirect3D9=1
HookDXGI=1
HookOpenGL=1 "


----------



## vltor

c'mon no one can help me with my problem?? check page 3318


----------



## james8

^did not work for me


----------



## alancsalt

A curse on Punkbuster today, screwing up and repeatedly disconnecting.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> slugs seems to do 0 damage at short range/CQB. in fact the hit markers rarely show up when i tried it


slugs are perfect with the 870 at close or medium range .. long range you'd need 2 to kill i think .. but headshots are always perfect if you have the viking sniper shotgun


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone login right now via Origin? Are you having the same problem? I cannot even login via Battlelog website also since it perhaps is tied to Origin. Is Battlefield 3 down? Origin down? Why? Did the hackers finally ruined BF3? I was so angry i couldn't login ORIGIN that i actually thought i was getting my account hacked so i changed my password twice and i STILL cannot login.

I wanted clarifcation if anyone cannot get in right now otherwise it's not me then it's THEM doing maintenance and serious security fix obviously because of the punkbuster issue with everyone you think? Please input so i can put my mind to rest knowing i'm ok.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> c'mon no one can help me with my problem?? check page 3318


Quote:


> does anyone know why i am shooting automatically even with out me touching the mouse? i had this problem immediately changing resolutions and back tot he original 1920x1080


That is a strange issue.
So it happens all the time, or just when you change resolutions?
Try different USB port for mouse, or a different mouse?


----------



## Fr0sty

took ennemy team by surprise rushing my way into blowing up 3 mcoms and armed the b mcom inside the ticket hall

but managed to get shot down and from that point ennemy team started to spawn camp us









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/18140428/1/338586921/


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> BF3 has been crashing constantly, BSOD normally, with error code 0xD1, and the malfunctioning driver being dxgmms1.sys. Any ideas on how to fix this, i have tried everything i have found so far to no avail. Its getting really annoying when i can not play for 10 minutes without crashing.


Is this still happening to you? This just happened to me today. I can play Devil May Cry for 1 hour plus at 5040x1050 with no hiccups, and every other game I own, but playing BF3 B2K for 15 minutes gave me the SAME probably caused function: dxgmms1.sys

I was Google searching it earlier, and it seems to be a large issue with a lot of people.

Also, our of curious Kev, what driver version are you on, I'm currently on 11.12 with 11.12 Cap 1


----------



## Maniak

Quote:


> does anyone know why i am shooting automatically even with out me touching the mouse? i had this problem immediately changing resolutions and back tot he original 1920x1080


I actually had this problem early on in BF3 when I first got my joystick. I had to remap my joystick keys for just the air vehicles and cleared out the buttons for everything else and it fixed the problem. I play on a 1920x1080 resolution as well. Not sure if that has anything to do with it though. Dunno if you have a joystick or not.


----------



## Herophobic

Maaaaan I haven't played in weeks and now this?
Damn it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, BF3 is a very GPU intensive game and makes good use of SLI especially with MSAA, so 3-way does scale.


Sounds great! Although I have no intention of using MSAA at all considering I'm already at 2560x1440, and a bit of FXAA is enough.









Also, what drivers are best for Battlefield 3 on the 3-Way SLI GTX580?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Cool, we have an EVGA rep now... I didn't know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, kcuestag, tried your FXAA injector, I'm guessing it doesn't play well with colourblind mode? I'd turned it on since it made everything stand out more... but it seems to have screwed with it a little


I don't use colourblind mode, so I have no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> How are you going to cool 3 cards? they'll get crazy loud and crazy hot for the top 2 cards.
> water cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i'd make sure u have the 3GB version of 580s


They're going to stay on air, temperatures should be reasonable considering I won't OC them and they won't be at 99% usage since I limit my fps to 62 and I doubt they reach anything above 60%-70% each card.

Also, they're 1.5GB versions, I don't need 3GB versions, they're overpriced and overrated, not to mention I never hit anything above 1.4GB vram usage even at 2560x1440 (Ultra + FXAA Injector (Post AA in-game OFF) + MSAA OFF + Motion Blur OFF + HBAO ON), even at Kharg Island which seems to be the map that uses the most vRam for me, highest I've seen was 1450MB usage or something, I'm pretty cool with that.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> slugs are perfect with the 870 at close or medium range .. long range you'd need 2 to kill i think .. but headshots are always perfect if you have the viking sniper shotgun


Tried some 6x scope sniping with the USAS12 last night and it was terrible, even on SF mode. Tried FRAG, slug, buck, nada, not good at all. Think I'm kinda done shotty trolling for now, though:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/

Next troll mission: create spectacular explosions in a game setting. Maybe get an engie to lay down a full set of mines, lay a full load of C4 on it, then detonate when they come for us. Maybe lay some mines and hit 'em with a rocket. Before it's over, my number 5 wep will be some sort of explosive....


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maaaaan I haven't played in weeks and now this?
> Damn it.


It's a notice to let peeps know that Dice knows about the random PB kicks.
I had no problem logging on.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Tried some 6x scope sniping with the USAS12 last night and it was terrible, even on SF mode. Tried FRAG, slug, buck, nada, not good at all. Think I'm kinda done shotty trolling for now, though:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
> Next troll mission: create spectacular explosions in a game setting. Maybe get an engie to lay down a full set of mines, lay a full load of C4 on it, then detonate when they come for us. Maybe lay some mines and hit 'em with a rocket. Before it's over, my number 5 wep will be some sort of explosive....


Do it with a frag, dont shoot at their heads or body. Shoot at where they walk! MAKE'EM DANCE








I get easy kills doing this, Double Kills, Triple Kills, Squad Wipe's... Anything. I even get suicides with it... Thanks to my team mates ofc, atleast Ill take them with me in Hardcore.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Do it with a frag, dont shoot at their heads or body. Shoot at where they walk! MAKE'EM DANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get easy kills doing this, Double Kills, Triple Kills, Squad Wipe's... Anything. I even get suicides with it... Thanks to my team mates ofc, atleast Ill take them with me in Hardcore.


Another 15k points and I'll unlock the God weapon, this is what I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They're going to stay on air, temperatures should be reasonable considering I won't OC them and they won't be at 99% usage since I limit my fps to 62 and I doubt they reach anything above 60%-70% each card.


2x 580s are not enough for 62 fps @ that resolution?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Another 15k points and I'll unlock the God weapon, this is what I'm looking forward to the most.


I'm not all that far off getting it either









I love frag rounds... they are so much fun with the 870 lol(suicides and all), I can't imagine it with full auto


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 2x 580s are not enough for 62 fps @ that resolution?


They are if I lower it to SSAO instead of HBAO. But the e-peen... And not to mention the card only costed me about $260.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm not all that far off getting it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love frag rounds... they are so much fun with the 870 lol(suicides and all), I can't imagine it with full auto


I tell you, those death animations from frag rounds are hilarious. I blew a dude from the courtyard in Metro (TDM) up onto the second floor of a building that had the facade blown off.
Ah man I couldn't stop laughing. Apparently I was a super noob for using it...nevermind half the guys I've killed with it were standing in the middle of ammo boxes spamming M320's/tubes









Also the PKP is an absolute beast of a gun. Has to be _the best_ of the LMGs right now. NoNameGamers.CA even kicks for using it: it's a banned wep on that server. Crazy.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm not all that far off getting it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love frag rounds... they are so much fun with the 870 lol(suicides and all), I can't imagine it with full auto


Yeehaaa!



EDIT: Just played two rounds with it, 53 kills already. Now I know why people spam this thing, it's a beast!! 7 more kills to unlocking frag


----------



## Precision_PC

Something needs to be done about team balancing.
Has to be around 90% of games are stacked teams destroying beginners.
I'll look at scoreboard of winning team. 32 guys with gold wings, the loosing team all level 45 or below.
It's pathetic, everyone switches to the winning team, and its almost every server I play.

It gets even worse if you want to fly jets, level 100 pilots won't let you off runway.

I'm not the game dev, so not even gonna drop my suggestions how to fix this.
I want some contested games, so sick of either winning, or losing by such large margins.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Something needs to be done about team balancing.
> Has to be around 90% of games are stacked teams destroying beginners.
> I'll look at scoreboard of winning team. 32 guys with gold wings, the loosing team all level 45 or below.
> It's pathetic, everyone switches to the winning team, and its almost every server I play.
> It gets even worse if you want to fly jets, level 100 pilots won't let you off runway.
> I'm not the game dev, so not even gonna drop my suggestions how to fix this.
> I want some contested games, so sick of either winning, or losing by such large margins.


I hear ya...
All you need in a server for that to happen is an organized squad.
1 Heli driver(solo)(Engineer)
2 Jet pilots(Engineer)
1 recon that will put a Soflam UP somewhere and hop into a tank destroying infantry.
You will have air superiority in no time and the Infantry will have no chance.
Thats what I think would be the best solution.
If possible the Heli Driver will equip ECM Jammer on the pilot seat and IR Flares on the Gunner seat, switch between both seats for dodging missiles.
Jets with what ever works better for them.
Tank with the IR sight, Maintenance and Canister Shell. Infantry worst nightmare.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen*
> 
> Is this still happening to you? This just happened to me today. I can play Devil May Cry for 1 hour plus at 5040x1050 with no hiccups, and every other game I own, but playing BF3 B2K for 15 minutes gave me the SAME probably caused function: dxgmms1.sys
> I was Google searching it earlier, and it seems to be a large issue with a lot of people.
> Also, our of curious Kev, what driver version are you on, I'm currently on 11.12 with 11.12 Cap 1


I was able to fix it by downclocking my card a bit, increasing the voltage on it, and setting Origin and BF3.exe to run in compatibility mode for Windows 7

I too, am using the 11.12s


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can anyone login right now via Origin? Are you having the same problem? I cannot even login via Battlelog website also since it perhaps is tied to Origin. Is Battlefield 3 down? Origin down? Why? Did the hackers finally ruined BF3? I was so angry i couldn't login ORIGIN that i actually thought i was getting my account hacked so i changed my password twice and i STILL cannot login.
> I wanted clarifcation if anyone cannot get in right now otherwise it's not me then it's THEM doing maintenance and serious security fix obviously because of the punkbuster issue with everyone you think? Please input so i can put my mind to rest knowing i'm ok.


Im in playing atmL.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> I hear ya...
> All you need in a server for that to happen is an organized squad.
> 1 Heli driver(solo)(Engineer)
> 2 Jet pilots(Engineer)
> 1 recon that will put a Soflam UP somewhere and hop into a tank destroying infantry.
> You will have air superiority in no time and the Infantry will have no chance.
> Thats what I think would be the best solution.
> If possible the Heli Driver will equip ECM Jammer on the pilot seat and IR Flares on the Gunner seat, switch between both seats for dodging missiles.
> Jets with what ever works better for them.
> Tank with the IR sight, Maintenance and Canister Shell. Infantry worst nightmare.


So the solution you think is for the lesser team to somehow get better and be able to do these things?
I guess the best idea I can think of is using the skill system to balance teams.
If one team has more skill level, then the player with highest skill level gets switched to the other team until its balanced again.
What do you guys think?

This might break up squads, and you might have to play against friends.
But at least the games would not be so one sided.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Since the 870 does not have much spread, using slugs with it is the way to go IMO, you only have to be slightly more accurate and you gain quite a bit of range, its my fav shotgun, its is useful in metro, seine crossing and grand baazar


I tried all the rounds, and none of them seemed to have the awesome stopping power of Buck at any decent range. I rather like that I can be a little bit inaccurate and still get kills. Works for no-scoping that way when you run right into an enemy. Might try the slug again later though.. I got into the lockers and cleared them several times with it though, just mowing down 3-4ppl around that corner and then through the hallway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> slugs are perfect with the 870 at close or medium range .. long range you'd need 2 to kill i think .. but headshots are always perfect if you have the viking sniper shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> Tried some 6x scope sniping with the USAS12 last night and it was terrible, even on SF mode. Tried FRAG, slug, buck, nada, not good at all. Think I'm kinda done shotty trolling for now, though:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
> 
> Next troll mission: create spectacular explosions in a game setting. Maybe get an engie to lay down a full set of mines, lay a full load of C4 on it, then detonate when they come for us. Maybe lay some mines and hit 'em with a rocket. Before it's over, my number 5 wep will be some sort of explosive....
Click to expand...

lol, I just started using the 870 like 2 days ago, it's already my top 5 gun, with 300 kills. Basically as long as I hit the other person squarely and within 10 yds there pretty much down. I like to run with suppression perk to, so even if it takes 2 shots or people are out of range I can blurry it up for them a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm not all that far off getting it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love frag rounds... they are so much fun with the 870 lol(suicides and all), I can't imagine it with full auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you, those death animations from frag rounds are hilarious. I blew a dude from the courtyard in Metro (TDM) up onto the second floor of a building that had the facade blown off.
> Ah man I couldn't stop laughing. Apparently I was a super noob for using it...nevermind half the guys I've killed with it were standing in the middle of ammo boxes spamming M320's/tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the PKP is an absolute beast of a gun. Has to be _the best_ of the LMGs right now. NoNameGamers.CA even kicks for using it: it's a banned wep on that server. Crazy.
Click to expand...

lol banning it, It's pretty awesome but not THAT amazing. It has a fair amount of recoil and a bit unwieldy. It does put down some bodies for sure though, if you can corner the other team in an area and shoot around the corners, pretty much anyone who steps out is dead.

There really isn't any guns that should be banned. Sure loads of ppl like to USAS frag spam, that doesn't make them that much more deadly than anyone else. Now on those 64p Metros I can understand the no RPG/m320 arguments, but for pretty much any other maps use what you want.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> So the solution you think is for the lesser team to somehow get better and be able to do these things?
> I guess the best idea I can think of is using the skill system to balance teams.
> If one team has more skill level, then the player with highest skill level gets switched to the other team until its balanced again.
> What do you guys think?
> 
> This might break up squads, and you might have to play against friends.
> But at least the games would not be so one sided.


That skill number in your stats doesn't really mean anything. They would have to go by top scores to really balance a game, perhaps take the top 1/3 best of Winning side and transplant to losing side. That would kinda suck, but would work. Not much other choices besides getting on the winning side, waiting till your side gets some decent players, or just leaving the server.


----------



## OverClocker55

Bossing in my heli's today. Finally learned that in order to fly the heli you have to think like the heli's


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That skill number in your stats doesn't really mean anything. They would have to go by top scores to really balance a game, perhaps take the top 1/3 best of Winning side and transplant to losing side. That would kinda suck, but would work. Not much other choices besides getting on the winning side, waiting till your side gets some decent players, or just leaving the server.


That wont do anything but make the other side OP in general purposes. I was in GB (~40 peeps on a 64 man server) the other night and had a great squad I was working with. We coordinated attacks and defense, and kept to our roles perfectly. Our team eventually pushed the other team back to their spawn and were keeping them in place when an admin switched out our squad (placed 1,2,3,6) for the other teams worst squad. (before the switch as assault only I was pulling first place and over 8k points with only 7 kills) At that point the team we got switched to was down to 300 tickets on a 1k server while the other team had over 800. We ended up capping all the objectives for our new team, and only losing by 60 tickets, so that shows how one well functioning squad can make or break a game if the other team is not coordinated.

I pulled sooo many medical and flag attacker ribbons that round it wasnt even funny.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That skill number in your stats doesn't really mean anything. They would have to go by top scores to really balance a game, perhaps take the top 1/3 best of Winning side and transplant to losing side. That would kinda suck, but would work. Not much other choices besides getting on the winning side, waiting till your side gets some decent players, or just leaving the server.
> 
> 
> 
> That wont do anything but make the other side OP in general purposes. I was in GB (~40 peeps on a 64 man server) the other night and had a great squad I was working with. We coordinated attacks and defense, and kept to our roles perfectly. Our team eventually pushed the other team back to their spawn and were keeping them in place when an admin switched out our squad (placed 1,2,3,6) for the other teams worst squad. (before the switch as assault only I was pulling first place and over 8k points with only 7 kills) At that point the team we got switched to was down to 300 tickets on a 1k server while the other team had over 800. We ended up capping all the objectives for our new team, and only losing by 60 tickets, so that shows how one well functioning squad can make or break a game if the other team is not coordinated.
> 
> I pulled sooo many medical and flag attacker ribbons that round it wasnt even funny.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want to break the teams during matches, if it autobalanced after the match that's what I was more suggesting. Ultimately it probably can't be fixed, one side will usually have more skill or better players than the other and this is just the way it will go. Occasionally it's nice to be on that dominating team for a few rounds though


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is my Sig Rig for BF3


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is my Sig Rig for BF3


Isnt this a lil bit off topic?
But since you show your rig, It looks cool except for the case, dont like gray inside a case...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Isnt this a lil bit off topic?
> But since you show your rig, It looks cool except for the case, dont like gray inside a case...


lol imma put it into the 500r


----------



## ntherblast

Ugh I can't play this game anymore just hate how I jump behind cover and I am still taking bullet fire and not it isn't lag


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Ugh I can't play this game anymore just hate how I jump behind cover and I am still taking bullet fire and not it isn't lag


When you see you are getting hit behind cover, that is false.
Those white hit markers, are telling you he shot you while you were out of cover.
Client side, on his computer those shots hit you.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Ugh I can't play this game anymore just hate how I jump behind cover and I am still taking bullet fire and not it isn't lag


That happens to me all the time too


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> When you see you are getting hit behind cover, that is false.
> Those white hit markers, are telling you he shot you while you were out of cover.
> Client side, on his computer those shots hit you.


I was wondering if it was a bug or not... I have noticed that it is not jumping behind cover and then taking 3 or 4 shots, its taking the first few and then the kill shot seems to come after you move behind cover....

However it hardly happens enough for me to completely stop playing...


----------



## BreakDown

can anyone give me advice for the attack helicopter?

most of the time i go down its because i cannot tell from where im being targeted from, thus i dont know where to hide or runaway to. any tips?


----------



## DarthBaiter

Was fun playing together, Frosty, till I got disconnected.







:thumb:

was kicking much butt too...









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/18223068/1/336946600/

sent a buddy request


----------



## JCG

Do you guys have some tips on switching weapons? I know you can use 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 keys but I just can't get the grip of it when I have my fingers resting on Shift, A, W and D the whole time. Scrolling on the mouse feels just as ineffective because I'm dead by the time I get to my selection. Its frustrating ..









Also, do you guys use mouse 3 or F for melee? I'm used to mouse 3 but sometimes I end up accidentally scrolling to some other weapon. Hence switched to F, and again, the noob that I am, I seem unable to use it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm still getting kicked by PB. Almost 48 hours now. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654778033266463/


----------



## DarthBaiter

I use mouse 4 for melee.
Just practice going from 2 to 1 to 3 and so on. I'm pretty bad at this myself sometimes...I can't count how many times I've handed a med pack to an enemy as he's mowing me down cause I needed to switch to my handgun(2) but hit 3 instead.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Do you guys have some tips on switching weapons? I know you can use 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 keys but I just can't get the grip of it when I have my fingers resting on Shift, A, W and D the whole time. Scrolling on the mouse feels just as ineffective because I'm dead by the time I get to my selection. Its frustrating ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys use mouse 3 or F for melee? I'm used to mouse 3 but sometimes I end up accidentally scrolling to some other weapon. Hence switched to F, and again, the noob that I am, I seem unable to use it.


I can't recommend mouse scrolling for weapons selection. I've died so many time trying to find the right weapon, or because it skips weapons etc. It just doesn't work right half the time.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone give me advice for the attack helicopter?
> most of the time i go down its because i cannot tell from where im being targeted from, thus i dont know where to hide or runaway to. any tips?


Yeah, stay out of it.
AA is out of control. Unless you like a constant beeping noise in your headphones the entire round.
My new rule is no aircraft, and roll with a stinger on air maps.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Do you guys have some tips on switching weapons? I know you can use 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 keys but I just can't get the grip of it when I have my fingers resting on Shift, A, W and D the whole time. Scrolling on the mouse feels just as ineffective because I'm dead by the time I get to my selection. Its frustrating ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, do you guys use mouse 3 or F for melee? I'm used to mouse 3 but sometimes I end up accidentally scrolling to some other weapon. Hence switched to F, and again, the noob that I am, I seem unable to use it.


I have knife set to a side button on my mouse, and use scroll for selection. If you have a similar button on your mouse you could do that, and use F key to switch weapons like BF2. Might work, not sure how they let you set it up now. In BF2 F just rotated through all your kit items.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Ugh I can't play this game anymore just hate how I jump behind cover and I am still taking bullet fire and not it isn't lag


Yeah the crappy netcode in this game makes everything feel laggy. One of the #1 reasons I don't like it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> can anyone give me advice for the attack helicopter?
> most of the time i go down its because i cannot tell from where im being targeted from, thus i dont know where to hide or runaway to. any tips?


Take it slow and feel the chopper. Be the chopper, Get inside the chopper


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol banning it, It's pretty awesome but not THAT amazing. It has a fair amount of recoil and a bit unwieldy. It does put down some bodies for sure though, if you can corner the other team in an area and shoot around the corners, pretty much anyone who steps out is dead.
> There really isn't any guns that should be banned.
> 
> Sure loads of ppl like to USAS frag spam, that doesn't make them that much more deadly than anyone else. Now on those 64p Metros I can understand the no RPG/m320 arguments, but for pretty much any other maps use what you want.


Yeah, when I got kicked I thought it was just that EA Disconnect thing until I opened Chrome back up and saw this:



I'd gotten an invite to a Metro server so I loaded out Support for ammo drops and an LMG for my Rambo rushes. 'Bout halfway through I figured I'd switch to the PKP since I'd never really bothered to use it. Lasted all of 2 minutes then got kicked. My buddy hit me up on the comm asking if I'd seen the warnings about the PKP; I was like "Warnings? For a PKP..? Dude (_forget_







) that server."

Played a few games of TDM with TerrabyteX this morning, repping OCN.... That guy is really really good. We ended up on a couple of super horrible teams. Seriously terrible teams. Then we kinda hit a groove and got rolling. He plays so good I actually played a medic (which I never do) just to keep him alive so we'd win









Some good games. Saw DarthBaiter, Fr0sty, BF3NATE and a few others flashing the [OCN] in the server


----------



## [email protected]

Funniest thing happened to me last night. Someone snuck on me and was gonna knife me and i turned around and shot him with a pistol but his character proceeded to knife me animation but i backed up and pressed knife too and i did kill him. Learnt something new. You could probably cancel their animation not sure but i got lucky there and i did see my dogtag but in the end i knifed him before he could finish killing me and he got very angry lol. It was epic.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Funniest thing happened to me last night. Someone snuck on me and was gonna knife me and i turned around and shot him with a pistol but his character proceeded to knife me animation but i backed up and pressed knife too and i did kill him. Learnt something new. You could probably cancel their animation not sure but i got lucky there and i did see my dogtag but in the end i knifed him before he could finish killing me and he got very angry lol. It was epic.


interesting


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Tried some 6x scope sniping with the USAS12 last night and it was terrible, even on SF mode. Tried FRAG, slug, buck, nada, not good at all. Think I'm kinda done shotty trolling for now, though:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/stats/328550580/
> Next troll mission: create spectacular explosions in a game setting. Maybe get an engie to lay down a full set of mines, lay a full load of C4 on it, then detonate when they come for us. Maybe lay some mines and hit 'em with a rocket. Before it's over, my number 5 wep will be some sort of explosive....


the usas-12 isnt the right shotgun to use ... go with the 870 mcs instead

the usas-12 has too much recoil to use as precision weapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> interesting


if you are quick enough to kill someone when the animation start you just saved a teammate

did it a couple time


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, when I got kicked I thought it was just that EA Disconnect thing until I opened Chrome back up and saw this:
> 
> I'd gotten an invite to a Metro server so I loaded out Support for ammo drops and an LMG for my Rambo rushes. 'Bout halfway through I figured I'd switch to the PKP since I'd never really bothered to use it. Lasted all of 2 minutes then got kicked. My buddy hit me up on the comm asking if I'd seen the warnings about the PKP; I was like "Warnings? For a PKP..? Dude (_forget_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that server."
> Played a few games of TDM with TerrabyteX this morning, repping OCN.... That guy is really really good. We ended up on a couple of super horrible teams. Seriously terrible teams. Then we kinda hit a groove and got rolling. He plays so good I actually played a medic (which I never do) just to keep him alive so we'd win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good games. Saw DarthBaiter, Fr0sty, BF3NATE and a few others flashing the [OCN] in the server


LoL...kicked for PKP. Kinda makes you wonder what else would get you kicked on a server like that.

Those games were fun, but I kept getting disconnected with error code 1. I'd join back but they kept putting me on the other team.







lol


----------



## jmmm7519

Sombody PM me or post when EA fix punkbuster, its kinda annoying getting kick 5 mins into the game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> Sombody PM me or post when EA fix punkbuster, its kinda annoying getting kick 5 mins into the game.


It's working fine for me, try re-installing punkbuster, that's what I had to do before.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^did not work for me


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> Sombody PM me or post when EA fix punkbuster, its kinda annoying getting kick 5 mins into the game.


The notice that they are trying to fix it is still up on my battlelog.

Doesn't seem to affect all servers. Had one yesterday where about twenty ppls got kicked. I thought only I got kicked till i tried to rejoin and saw two players out of 32, then three, then four and rising. Realised then that everyone had got kicked at once...


----------



## superhead91

Anyone with nvidia having issues with playing in full screen? My friend has a 560 and whenever he tries to play BF3 in full screen it's just black, but it's fine when he runs it in windowed mode. I googled it and I found one other thread on some other forum about it.


----------



## xDriftyy

anyone have a good clan/squad that communicates? I need a new one since I left my clan. xDriftyy is my name for origin and battlelog.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Anyone with nvidia having issues with playing in full screen? My friend has a 560 and whenever he tries to play BF3 in full screen it's just black, but it's fine when he runs it in windowed mode. I googled it and I found one other thread on some other forum about it.


Hmm sometimes Win 7 will get mad and tell me my gpu is underpowered and wants to switch to basic mode (turn off aero). That's about the only time it will blackscreen/crash. Although I DO have a heck of a time trying to alt-tab and get it back into full screen, it usually wants to go windowed...

Guess he could try a driver update.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*


don't have that option. probably because i'm using MSIAfterburner v 2.1.0
don't want to use beta softwares haha oh well i'll wait until 2.2 is official


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> don't have that option. probably because i'm using MSIAfterburner v 2.1.0
> don't want to use beta softwares haha oh well i'll wait until 2.2 is official


Just use the 2.2.0 BETA 11, it's much better than 2.1.0 which is damn old, over a year old...

Nothing will happen for using the latest BETA, they work wonders, been using BETA versions forever.


----------



## Slightly skewed

For anyone having issue's with PB the last couple of days, try updating it manually. I was able to play 5 rounds tonight before "something went wrong". No PB errors though. Tool here. http://websec.evenbalance.com/downloader/download.php?file=1


----------



## redalert

I had some good games with Kreeker on a 24/7 Strike at Karkand server


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok found this program http://www.overwolf.com/
its like an overlay for gmail,FB,Internet and bunch of other stuff. Meaning while in game u can access that. Is PB ok with this or will this get you banned? Thanks


----------



## Skysec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok found this program http://www.overwolf.com/
> its like an overlay for gmail,FB,Internet and bunch of other stuff. Meaning while in game u can access that. Is PB ok with this or will this get you banned? Thanks


Do not have to worry about that since it seems that Battlefield 3 is not on the supported list. There are a lot of games also that you cannot run in DX11 on that list. Some games that you wouldn't be silly not to run in DX11 (some DX10) so you can check email lol.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just use the 2.2.0 BETA 11, it's much better than 2.1.0 which is damn old, over a year old...
> Nothing will happen for using the latest BETA, they work wonders, been using BETA versions forever.


thanks for the reassurance. will downloading the beta.
wish u have a rep button









got it working now. +rep to everyone who assisted


----------



## kiwiasian

I just got kicked about 4 times in a row...man...is PB getting a ton of false positives as a result of the recent hacking incident...


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> I just got kicked about 4 times in a row...man...is PB getting a ton of false positives as a result of the recent hacking incident...


I have only had a PB issue once and that was around a month ago... After updating PB 3 times I finally restarted my PC and it disappeared.

Looks like whatever the issue is PB is not seeing me or the servers I play on as a threat.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> I just got kicked about 4 times in a row...man...is PB getting a ton of false positives as a result of the recent hacking incident...


See my post above. Solved it for me.


----------



## frankth3frizz

can I get some info on this on where to buy it?

http://bf3blog.com/2012/01/battlefield-3-pre-order-items-are-now-on-sale/

looked through origin already.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> can I get some info on this on where to buy it?
> http://bf3blog.com/2012/01/battlefield-3-pre-order-items-are-now-on-sale/
> looked through origin already.


Oh NVM.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> can I get some info on this on where to buy it?
> http://bf3blog.com/2012/01/battlefield-3-pre-order-items-are-now-on-sale/
> looked through origin already.


Will you be able to steal those dog tags?


----------



## Fr0sty

best soflam + javelin teamwork on caspian border




and if you notice near the end the ennemy team was only focusing on the javelin squad ... so that leaves the rest of the team to cap some flags









imagine two well coordinated squad for the same technique and you've got total ownage in the form of 8 man


----------



## jackeyjoe

I plan to reproduce that tonight









Finally unlocked the G36c(and the javelin, and the L96, and the G53 but who's counting?), it is so awesome. I haven't played with anybody in a while though







Hopefully that'll change tonight


----------



## Fr0sty

nice


----------



## alancsalt

Some will already know this....




Quote:


> This video explains how you can have reactive armor, proximity sensor, repair maintenance and or thermal camo working at the same time in the MBT'S.
> 
> The secondary gunner or squad mate just has to spawn into the tank with said settings.
> 
> Proximity sensor works when secondary gunner gets out and persists through life of tank... main gunner who does not have perk can get in and out of tank
> 
> Thermal camo and repair maintenance only work when secondary gunner is in tank.
> 
> Smoke, autoloader, thermal optics and reactive armor do not work no matter what with secondary gunner or squad mate.
> 
> When executed properly with 2 people in the tank you can have
> Reactive armor
> Proximity sensor
> Thermal camo or repair maintenance


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> can I get some info on this on where to buy it?
> http://bf3blog.com/2012/01/battlefield-3-pre-order-items-are-now-on-sale/
> looked through origin already.


I bought it from here. And they emailed me scanned images of two keys. Redeemed them on Origin with no issues.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the usas-12 isnt the right shotgun to use ... go with the 870 mcs instead
> the usas-12 has too much recoil to use as precision weapon
> if you are quick enough to kill someone when the animation start you just saved a teammate
> did it a couple time


I knew that but i thought he was saying that, he being knifed was able to break out of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just use the 2.2.0 BETA 11, it's much better than 2.1.0 which is damn old, over a year old...
> Nothing will happen for using the latest BETA, they work wonders, been using BETA versions forever.


This, the only side-affect is having to update it every month or so.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Some will already know this....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This video explains how you can have reactive armor, proximity sensor, repair maintenance and or thermal camo working at the same time in the MBT'S.
> The secondary gunner or squad mate just has to spawn into the tank with said settings.
> Proximity sensor works when secondary gunner gets out and persists through life of tank... main gunner who does not have perk can get in and out of tank
> Thermal camo and repair maintenance only work when secondary gunner is in tank.
> Smoke, autoloader, thermal optics and reactive armor do not work no matter what with secondary gunner or squad mate.
> When executed properly with 2 people in the tank you can have
> Reactive armor
> Proximity sensor
> Thermal camo or repair maintenance
Click to expand...

Good to know. I didn't think you could stack like in BC2. Devs had stated there would be no stacking of any kind. Guess that's not true.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Devs had stated there would be no stacking of any kind.


They said a lot of things


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Good to know. I didn't think you could stack like in BC2. Devs had stated there would be no stacking of any kind. Guess that's not true.


sweet

something more to have an edge on people LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Heads up for every ADMIN who hosts. BAN this punk.

Do not EVER let him in. Also report his profile to boost attention to ban this guy. He was on another server last night that had streaming PB and it never kicked him at all.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/hehehe_hehehell/#

CRAZY bastard!


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> They said a lot of things


true that
damn EA


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Heads up for every ADMIN who hosts. BAN this punk.
> Do not EVER let him in. Also report his profile to boost attention to ban this guy. He was on another server last night that had streaming PB and it never kicked him at all.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/hehehe_hehehell/#
> CRAZY bastard!


Can't ban him from our clan server unless you give me the GUID number.


----------



## Maian

Anyone else have the problem of the enemy mortars not showing up on the map? I was just playing Seine Crossing and the enemy team had 3 or 4 people mortaring, but when I would try to counter mortar, nobody showed up, just the infantry running around.

They would show up on the mini-map, but the map that comes up when you activate a mortar (which should be the same) wouldn't show them.


----------



## OverClocker55

RED=HOW??


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> RED=HOW??


Well the 4/34 guy could have been reviving lots of people...i can't explain the other 2 though


----------



## DarthBaiter

yhea and no 1 on the US team too...0k 2d but 23520pts?!? LoL









LoL...there's just so many fails on that score card...


----------



## Faster_is_better

haha, Those numbers are perfectly reasonable. Especially on Metro, you could easily get away with spamming m320 for that many kills and that many deaths if you had a decent medic around you at all times.

That 0/2 with topscore on the US side is pretty funny though. Must be a ninja medic.


----------



## OverClocker55

He is the







Medic


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Well the 4/34 guy could have been reviving lots of people...i can't explain the other 2 though


Yeah I've seen something like a 2/50-something end up top of the leader board by dropping med kits and reviving on those Metro servers.


----------



## strap624

I've been as high as 3rd place by just dropping med kits, reviving, and shooting the occasional fool who sneaks up behind my squad in metro.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Anyone else have the problem of the enemy mortars not showing up on the map? I was just playing Seine Crossing and the enemy team had 3 or 4 people mortaring, but when I would try to counter mortar, nobody showed up, just the infantry running around.
> They would show up on the mini-map, but the map that comes up when you activate a mortar (which should be the same) wouldn't show them.


Yes. If I mortar it's almost always as a counter mortar and sometimes there is either a delay, or they don't show up at all. Trick is, take one or 2 shots and move if you know the other team is using mortars.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can't ban him from our clan server unless you give me the GUID number.


If you're registered on pbbans or ggc, you can just enter his nickname and it'll return his GUID.


----------



## MarvinDessica

For the love of God I'm trying to enjoy this game again and it's like every force is working against me. I join a server and and after going well over 32 deaths in a few minutes I discover this.

Someone give me some GOOD servers you play on because between cheaters and ass campers I'm having the worse buyers remorse I've ever experienced.


----------



## james8

^well have u report the ahole and post his name up in the cheater thread?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> For the love of God I'm trying to enjoy this game again and it's like every force is working against me. I join a server and and after going well over 32 deaths in a few minutes I discover this.
> Someone give me some GOOD servers you play on because between cheaters and ass campers I'm having the worse buyers remorse I've ever experienced.


I'm starting to understand the appeal of cheating to some of these guys.
What other chance do you get to upset 4,651 people to the point of rage tears in four hours.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> I'm starting to understand the appeal of cheating to some of these guys.
> What other chance do you get to upset 4,651 people to the point of rage tears in four hours.


If people are getting upset to the point of rage tears they need to take a break from video games for a while...

And it's not 4651 people because he killed people more than once.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> RED=HOW??


operation metro i presume?

if so its so easy to go 64 - 6

any score on metro isnt indicative of a players skill really

spam those nades and revive your teammates


----------



## Sir Cumference

how often does the OCN platoon get together for games? Just joined


----------



## linuxfueled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MarvinDessica*
> 
> For the love of God I'm trying to enjoy this game again and it's like every force is working against me. I join a server and and after going well over 32 deaths in a few minutes I discover this.
> Someone give me some GOOD servers you play on because between cheaters and ass campers I'm having the worse buyers remorse I've ever experienced.


Any EZ coy server search EZ coy

You will see the random cheat here and there but not nearly as bad as most servers.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Well the 4/34 guy could have been reviving lots of people...i can't explain the other 2 though


4/34 guy could have revived 100/2 guy a ton.

i know when i play with my friends im usually more then 100/2 guy. and the are medics or engineers with crazy team points.... thats pretty ridiculous though. conquest metro is hardly real BF3....


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> operation metro i presume?
> if so its so easy to go 64 - 6
> any score on metro isnt indicative of a players skill really
> spam those nades and revive your teammates


Yeah, metro is only really there for points boosting... I mean I went 0-4 last night and I came second in the match. It isn't hard to get a ridiculous score as a medic on metro...


----------



## Fortunex

People actually PLAY on Metro? I just use it to get unlocks...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> People actually PLAY on Metro? I just use it to get unlocks...


lol, I actually try playing it when I'm with a few other people, you'd be surprised what you can do with three other people on that map. Its rather easy to break through... you just have to hope that your team is behind you


----------



## MarvinDessica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If people are getting upset to the point of rage tears they need to take a break from video games for a while...
> And it's not 4651 people because he killed people more than once.


I was far from "Rage Tears" as these BF3 apologist like to call it for anyone who DARE criticize their precious game. I just want to enjoy a game but it seems like people want to knowingly destroy enjoyment "For teh lulz" or whatever stupid hacker slang they're using these days.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> revive your teammates


This. I just went 6k:9d on Metro CQ with 18.9k points, just reviving people; came top in my team [Battlereport]. We still lost though ..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> People actually PLAY on Metro? I just use it to get unlocks...


I use Metro only for two things, CQ for racking up points (its an aweful lot of fun with a USAS+frag if you're on the RU side), and SQDM; this is the only map I like for SQDM.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If people are getting upset to the point of rage tears they need to take a break from video games for a while...
> And it's not 4651 people because he killed people more than once.


Well i was exaggerating, but people obviously get upset over it.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> People actually PLAY on Metro? I just use it to get unlocks...


Same here.

That map has a friggin exploit where the US, if they can get pass B, can MAV elevator (i think) up into one of the buildings on the left side (RU outside facing the subway), set up a beacon, and no one in the RU side can find that beacon and destroy it (unless you throw a grenade up into the window). Luckily me and another guy caught on and destroyed it before the enemy can cap the flag and then flank our entire team.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Woot I finally got a positive k/d ratio







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TheYonderGod/stats/373886055/

It was perfectly even the game before


----------



## JCG

Lol @ 1.*003*. Very positive


----------



## ntherblast

Great another bug anyone else have this bug where they can't click anything in the squad/depoly/customize with the cursor and have to use the arrowkeys and enter to select? We might aswell be in beta with all these bugs


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Lol @ 1.*003*. Very positive


BF3 was the first FPS I really got into on the PC, when I first started playing I sucked, by the time I got "okay" I had like 500 less kills than deaths, and I'm still not that good, so it took a while to catch up. Now I just need to work on my win/lose ratio, but that's kinda hard because it's mostly your team I had an 18 lose streak at 1 time








I just started playing on different servers than I normally play on and I seem to be a lot better, I guess I was playing on servers that all the more experienced people play on.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Great another bug anyone else have this bug where they can't click anything in the squad/depoly/customize with the cursor and have to use the arrowkeys and enter to select? We might aswell be in beta with all these bugs


happens to me sometimes as well

annoying; but nto game breakign to me


----------



## travva

you guys know if that new map pack ever came out yet? i saw something about it on the battlelog but that was like a week ago.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Great another bug anyone else have this bug where they can't click anything in the squad/depoly/customize with the cursor and have to use the arrowkeys and enter to select? We might aswell be in beta with all these bugs


Looked into this last night.
I guess pressing right click on your mouse, will give you back mouse control at the spawn screen.
Has not happened again for me to test that out though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Great another bug anyone else have this bug where they can't click anything in the squad/depoly/customize with the cursor and have to use the arrowkeys and enter to select? We might aswell be in beta with all these bugs


Sometimes I get a glitch where it thinks my cursor is like an inch above where it really is, so I have to put my cursor under what I want to click.


----------



## james8

or the worst bug of alls > getting revived and slapped with a respawn screen on your face, unable to move, shoot, or respawn








heck you can't even suicide


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> you guys know if that new map pack ever came out yet? i saw something about it on the battlelog but that was like a week ago.


newer than back to karkland?


----------



## tylerstach

They've really gotta fix the hacking issue... or at least ban keys, MAC address, something... anything.

I played a couple hours tonight and ran into at least five hackers... all of which were using that booster hack that just allows them to more or less kill everyone on the map the moment they spawn in.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Same here.
> That map has a friggin exploit where the US, if they can get pass B, can MAV elevator (i think) up into one of the buildings on the left side (RU outside facing the subway), set up a beacon, and no one in the RU side can find that beacon and destroy it (unless you throw a grenade up into the window). Luckily me and another guy caught on and destroyed it before the enemy can cap the flag and then flank our entire team.


metro has so many glitch .. its how people are racking up tons of mav kills + capping flag c without them actually pushing past the stairs on russian side

they should call it glitch city for things like this



ive been c4's with glitch like these so many times let alone the morons capping c because of the glitch he used with mav also


----------



## Fortunex

So I died at the bottom of an escalator on Metro, and when I got ressed, I was on the floor above where I died. Lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> People actually PLAY on Metro? I just use it to get unlocks...


Metro is actually one of the better TDM maps.









Best TDM server I've played on:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1ffa7225-d555-489a-b192-5ab38f3af0eb/ADK-Gamers-FAST-RANK-Recruiting-ADKGamers-com/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> you guys know if that new map pack ever came out yet? i saw something about it on the battlelog but that was like a week ago.


new map pack?

http://www.enterbf3.com/news/702-dices-daniel-matros-hints-at-a-treat-and-more-fixes/

february maybe if they are talking about that

http://www.enterbf3.com/news/705-driver-kill-assists-to-be-increased-50-points/

sweet







bigger rewards for the driver assist points


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> new map pack?
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/702-dices-daniel-matros-hints-at-a-treat-and-more-fixes/
> february maybe if they are talking about that
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/705-driver-kill-assists-to-be-increased-50-points/
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger rewards for the driver assist points


Thank God! I was just talking about this today! I was playing Strike at Karkand (I think it was that one) and was piloting the Venom Chopper, and had a gunner and he racked up probably 20 kills with it, and I came away with next to nothing in points for spending 15 minutes helping my team keep the enemies confined to the Construction Site.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> new map pack?
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/702-dices-daniel-matros-hints-at-a-treat-and-more-fixes/
> february maybe if they are talking about that
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/705-driver-kill-assists-to-be-increased-50-points/
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger rewards for the driver assist points


Quote:


> Heavy Barrel
> The Heavy Barrel is for players who are focused on Accurate Aimed fire. It uses high velocity rounds, which means the bullet drop is reduced and the max range of the weapon is increased at the cost of an increase in auto fire dispersion. The Heavy Barrel adds bulk to a weapon due to its weight, making firing from the hip more difficult, though it gives a substantial increase in aimed accuracy bonus.
> 
> +Increased maximum range, damage stays the same.
> -25% increased dispersion per shot
> *+50% bonus to base accuracy when aimed*
> -25% penalty to base accuracy from the hip
> 
> Rationale: The Heavy Barrel gets used decently often today, though I think mostly because it's available quite a bit earlier than the Suppressor for Assault Rifles and Carbines. Frankly, the penalty today to recoil, as well as a penalty to deviation, makes the aimed accuracy increase useless, especially since the Suppressor has the accuracy bonus as well. So, let's pull the recoil penalty off this baby entirely, keep the auto fire accuracy penalty to keep it focused on small bursts of accurate aimed fire, and finally, push the maximum range of the rounds out a bit. This will give the Heavy Barrel better performance in medium range by extending the 5 shots to kill window of a 556 or 545 AR from 40 to 65m. Past 65m, the damage would be the same. This is a rather large buff.


I like this if I'm understanding it correctly. Never understood why the hb brought crazy recoil with it in burst mode; who the hell wants to unlock more recoil..? This would/should calm a lot of people down and get the game going back in the right direction. I'll be all over this.

Edit: @Precision_PC, A+ for that jet kill, lol.


----------



## Precision_PC

Oh man, this video was hilarious.
Next time a jet kills me as I'm taking off the runway I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Does anyone else think the server browser needs more sorting options? The biggest problem is that when I'm looking for a server I want to be able to see full servers, but I don't want to be able to see empty ones. Second, you should be able to tell it a range of numbers to look for server sizes, sometimes 16 is too low for what I feel like playing, but around 20 would be fine, and sometimes 32 is too low, but 64 is too high, so if I could set it to 20-56 players, it would be perfect.

Also, if you uncheck Battlefield 3 and just have B2k selected, does it only show servers with ONLY b2k maps or does it show servers that have all the maps too?


----------



## Fr0sty

did dice do something recently to the g36 and some other weapons when they have supressors on ? as in add recoil?

because my g36 with supressor accuracy was good .. but not it seems i cant steady my aim even in very small burst at a range i was comfortable .. say 50 or so meters away .. not it doesnt make sense to try and pick them out at those ranges anymore









even with m249 ..









+ i just played with a fellow ocn'er and thanks to me for being his victim he has now doubled the range of his best headshot to 1100 something meters instead of 500


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> did dice do something recently to the g36 and some other weapons when they have supressors on ? as in add recoil?
> because my g36 with supressor accuracy was good .. but not it seems i cant steady my aim even in very small burst at a range i was comfortable .. say 50 or so meters away .. not it doesnt make sense to try and pick them out at those ranges anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with m249 ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+ i just played with a fellow ocn'er and thanks to me for being his victim he has now doubled the range of his best headshot to 1100 something meters instead of 500*


The patch comes next month, supposedly. Hopefully. Supposed to fix the netcode (being hit behind cover type-things), weapon balances and some "surprises."

Take 2 aspirin, lol


----------



## Fr0sty

new maps ... commo rose 2.0 + weapon tweaks would be perfect


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Does anyone else think the server browser needs more sorting options? The biggest problem is that when I'm looking for a server I want to be able to see full servers, but I don't want to be able to see empty ones. Second, you should be able to tell it a range of numbers to look for server sizes, sometimes 16 is too low for what I feel like playing, but around 20 would be fine, and sometimes 32 is too low, but 64 is too high, so if I could set it to 20-56 players, it would be perfect.
> 
> Also, if you uncheck Battlefield 3 and just have B2k selected, does it only show servers with ONLY b2k maps or does it show servers that have all the maps too?


I agree with all of it.

With the last part - if you have ONLY B2K checked, it will show servers that have the B2K maps installed, even if the rotation goes to vanilla maps as well. However, having ONLY Vanilla BF3 will make it so only servers that don't go B2K will be shown. If you check both, it will show servers from both sides.

After playing the huge maps from the B2K expansion in Conquest Mode, I'm having a hard time going back to smaller maps, and most of all, I find it damn near impossible to play Rush and not get bored/frustrated with it.







(Not hard as in I don't do well, I just can't seem to have fun on them)


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The patch comes next month, supposedly. Hopefully. Supposed to fix the netcode (being hit behind cover type-things), weapon balances and some "surprises."
> Take 2 aspirin, lol


I really hope the new patch speeds choppers up ever so slightly, especially the Russian ones, which suck enough as is. I keep saying this cos it's true; but the Havoc is nothing more then an airborne tank that handles like a shopping trolley. The actual tanks arn't much better, and on Caspian, love to spin wildly out of control. I HATE playing RUS, especially as all i do is fly:





Speaking of which, if any of you guys need a pilot feel free to add me, the more contacts i can get the better - it saves me joining a server full of complete fools who only last 5 minutes in the attack chopper.

I see it all too often, pilot gets in, thinks hovering casually while firing missiles won't draw him any attention....dies. I take the spawning chopper, last 20/30 minutes, he moans that he wants to fly.

Oh, another thing I'd like the patch to address is how jets are able to literally hover and still maintain a reasonably good level of control. Plus the ever-so-constant ramming they just LOVE to do to heli's (Not asking for it to be removed, rather, have the jets be destroyed and not mostly get out unscathed. they should be more fragile than a chopper.)


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Oh, another thing I'd like the patch to address is how jets are able to literally hover and still maintain a reasonably good level of control. Plus the ever-so-constant ramming they just LOVE to do to heli's (Not asking for it to be removed, rather, have the jets be destroyed and not mostly get out unscathed. they should be more fragile than a chopper.)


Never understood this, every time i've crashed into a jet/heli (by mistake, mind) i've always died, never once have i survived myself yet i always read about people in jets purposely taking out heli's and getting away with it, lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I really hope the new patch speeds choppers up ever so slightly, especially the Russian ones, which suck enough as is. I keep saying this cos it's true; but the Havoc is nothing more then an airborne tank that handles like a shopping trolley. The actual tanks arn't much better, and on Caspian, love to spin wildly out of control. I HATE playing RUS, especially as all i do is fly:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, if any of you guys need a pilot feel free to add me, the more contacts i can get the better - it saves me joining a server full of complete fools who only last 5 minutes in the attack chopper.
> I see it all too often, pilot gets in, thinks hovering casually while firing missiles won't draw him any attention....dies. I take the spawning chopper, last 20/30 minutes, he moans that he wants to fly.
> Oh, another thing I'd like the patch to address is how jets are able to literally hover and still maintain a reasonably good level of control. Plus the ever-so-constant ramming they just LOVE to do to heli's (Not asking for it to be removed, rather, have the jets be destroyed and not mostly get out unscathed. they should be more fragile than a chopper.)


I am impressed by his flying. I hope he does uses a mouse cuz it's such a good tip when you pilot the heli. I'm a huge heli and jet fan. I wanna find this guy and add him to my friend list and team up with him. He seems a VERY good decent pilot!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Never understood this, every time i've crashed into a jet/heli (by mistake, mind) i've always died, never once have i survived myself yet i always read about people in jets purposely taking out heli's and getting away with it, lol.


There are certain parts of the jets which don't suffer collision damage, it's all in the technique. It's a really low tactic though, in my opinion


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Speaking of which, if any of you guys need a pilot feel free to add me, the more contacts i can get the better - it saves me joining a server full of complete fools who only last 5 minutes in the attack chopper.


Added; a pilot would be great for me. I can barely fly the chopper for 2 mins so the only stuff I have unlocked are flares, heat-seekers and stealth, thanks to $ilent_OCN for helping me out with that.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> There are certain parts of the jets which don't suffer collision damage, it's all in the technique. It's a really low tactic though, in my opinion


Ah, that makes sense







And yeah, it is pretty lame, hopefully something that will be fixed soon enough.


----------



## Break

This game needs bigger maps. I thought Karkand was decent sized when I first played it but now that I'm used to it it feels sort of small. Would be cool to have a map maybe 2 or 3 times the size of Karkand with a huge inner city area with lots of blocks of streets.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I am impressed by his flying. I hope he does uses a mouse cuz it's such a good tip when you pilot the heli. I'm a huge heli and jet fan. I wanna find this guy and add him to my friend list and team up with him. He seems a VERY good decent pilot!


Yeah, he's pretty awesome









I need to get a team together for the sole purpose of flying choppers, I've been told by a lot of people that I'm a pretty good pilot, and that's without any practice







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> There are certain parts of the jets which don't suffer collision damage, it's all in the technique. It's a really low tactic though, in my opinion


When I'm flying jets I don't even bother the choppers really... I either go for other jets or ground units(aka AA/tanks), unless the choppers are doing lots of damage to my team I won't even bother, let alone play bumper carts with them.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I am impressed by his flying. I hope he does uses a mouse cuz it's such a good tip when you pilot the heli. I'm a huge heli and jet fan. I wanna find this guy and add him to my friend list and team up with him. He seems a VERY good decent pilot!


I'm glad you liked it. If you're referring to the video - that is me, i recorded it myself and uploaded it. and yeah i use a mouse/keyboard combo.

My Battlelog is here:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Th1ng4m4j1g/

I'm not going to claim I'm the best as there is always better (Befriended a few on Battlelog, in fact) but compared to alot of what I've seen, there are some pretty poor pilots out there. I rarely if ever play anything other than conquest>Firestorm, and i rarely play on servers that have instant vehicle respawn as this encourages vehicle abuse. Including jet ramming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Never understood this, every time i've crashed into a jet/heli (by mistake, mind) i've always died, never once have i survived myself yet i always read about people in jets purposely taking out heli's and getting away with it, lol.


Oh it happens, i can personally guarantee it brings an end to a good heli run for me. I really don't want to brag but on those really good runs were I've raked in the kills I've also peed off the enemy team in the process, who often go after me in jets or anti air at any given chance. And they will ram.

Going after the anti air is especially fun though as i often use hills and buildings to stalk and surprise them -- you got to, really -- and it frequently pays off. It's a fun challenge especially if they don't know how to use it properly or frequently follow the same strategy. (Camp on a hill, camp by large barrels, etc)

Also, when I'm able to take out alot of enemy units, it allows me to assess the battlefield easier, understand where most the "danger" is which plays to my advantage further. Nothing worse then joining a server mid game and not get any sense of where most the enemy is concentrated. That can get messy.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Barrel
> The Heavy Barrel is for players who are focused on Accurate Aimed fire. It uses high velocity rounds, which means the bullet drop is reduced and the max range of the weapon is increased at the cost of an increase in auto fire dispersion. The Heavy Barrel adds bulk to a weapon due to its weight, making firing from the hip more difficult, though it gives a substantial increase in aimed accuracy bonus.
> +Increased maximum range, damage stays the same.
> -25% increased dispersion per shot
> *+50% bonus to base accuracy when aimed*
> -25% penalty to base accuracy from the hip
> Rationale: The Heavy Barrel gets used decently often today, though I think mostly because it's available quite a bit earlier than the Suppressor for Assault Rifles and Carbines. Frankly, the penalty today to recoil, as well as a penalty to deviation, makes the aimed accuracy increase useless, especially since the Suppressor has the accuracy bonus as well. So, let's pull the recoil penalty off this baby entirely, keep the auto fire accuracy penalty to keep it focused on small bursts of accurate aimed fire, and finally, push the maximum range of the rounds out a bit. This will give the Heavy Barrel better performance in medium range by extending the 5 shots to kill window of a 556 or 545 AR from 40 to 65m. Past 65m, the damage would be the same. This is a rather large buff.
> 
> 
> 
> I like this if I'm understanding it correctly. Never understood why the hb brought crazy recoil with it in burst mode; who the hell wants to unlock more recoil..? This would/should calm a lot of people down and get the game going back in the right direction. I'll be all over this.
> Edit: @Precision_PC, A+ for that jet kill, lol.
Click to expand...

That, is why i always use the m16A4, i use burst fire, and single auto, and then the recoil problem doesn't come to play for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I really hope the new patch speeds choppers up ever so slightly, especially the Russian ones, which suck enough as is. I keep saying this cos it's true; but the Havoc is nothing more then an airborne tank that handles like a shopping trolley. The actual tanks arn't much better, and on Caspian, love to spin wildly out of control. I HATE playing RUS, especially as all i do is fly:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, if any of you guys need a pilot feel free to add me, the more contacts i can get the better - it saves me joining a server full of complete fools who only last 5 minutes in the attack chopper.
> I see it all too often, pilot gets in, thinks hovering casually while firing missiles won't draw him any attention....dies. I take the spawning chopper, last 20/30 minutes, he moans that he wants to fly.
> Oh, another thing I'd like the patch to address is how jets are able to literally hover and still maintain a reasonably good level of control. Plus the ever-so-constant ramming they just LOVE to do to heli's (Not asking for it to be removed, rather, have the jets be destroyed and not mostly get out unscathed. they should be more fragile than a chopper.)


See below
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Never understood this, every time i've crashed into a jet/heli (by mistake, mind) i've always died, never once have i survived myself yet i always read about people in jets purposely taking out heli's and getting away with it, lol.


I only ever ram in two situations,
One: My jet is ready to explode, and it is my last ditch effort to take the chopper down
Two: By accident, i wait that extra second to use the cannon more on the chopper then don't have enough time to pull up, and inevitably hit. (So basically, on accident). I generally apologize afterward and explain to them that it was an accident.


----------



## friend'scatdied

M16A3 > AK-74M
M4A1 > AKS-74u
M27 IAR > RPK-74M
MK11 MOD 0 > SVD

Why are all the US starting weapons so much better than the Russian starting weapons?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> or the worst bug of alls > getting revived and slapped with a respawn screen on your face, unable to move, shoot, or respawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heck you can't even suicide


That one definitely sucks. The last time It happened to me was no a metro game, I was at the lower stairs of B, stuck there for a few minutes. I was surprised nobody popped down to toss a nade or 320 it, usually that whole stair area is an explosion fest. Eventually someone did though lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> new map pack?
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/702-dices-daniel-matros-hints-at-a-treat-and-more-fixes/
> february maybe if they are talking about that
> http://www.enterbf3.com/news/705-driver-kill-assists-to-be-increased-50-points/
> sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigger rewards for the driver assist points
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy Barrel
> The Heavy Barrel is for players who are focused on Accurate Aimed fire. It uses high velocity rounds, which means the bullet drop is reduced and the max range of the weapon is increased at the cost of an increase in auto fire dispersion. The Heavy Barrel adds bulk to a weapon due to its weight, making firing from the hip more difficult, though it gives a substantial increase in aimed accuracy bonus.
> 
> +Increased maximum range, damage stays the same.
> -25% increased dispersion per shot
> *+50% bonus to base accuracy when aimed*
> -25% penalty to base accuracy from the hip
> 
> Rationale: The Heavy Barrel gets used decently often today, though I think mostly because it's available quite a bit earlier than the Suppressor for Assault Rifles and Carbines. Frankly, the penalty today to recoil, as well as a penalty to deviation, makes the aimed accuracy increase useless, especially since the Suppressor has the accuracy bonus as well. So, let's pull the recoil penalty off this baby entirely, keep the auto fire accuracy penalty to keep it focused on small bursts of accurate aimed fire, and finally, push the maximum range of the rounds out a bit. This will give the Heavy Barrel better performance in medium range by extending the 5 shots to kill window of a 556 or 545 AR from 40 to 65m. Past 65m, the damage would be the same. This is a rather large buff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this if I'm understanding it correctly. Never understood why the hb brought crazy recoil with it in burst mode; who the hell wants to unlock more recoil..? This would/should calm a lot of people down and get the game going back in the right direction. I'll be all over this.
> 
> Edit: @Precision_PC, A+ for that jet kill, lol.
Click to expand...

Hmm I like that +50%, I hardly ever fire from the hip, and generally its just panic spraying and not really expecting to live.


----------



## Nemesis158

If There is anyone out there who doesn't yet own BF3 I have access to several new copies of the Limited Edition that i could get for anyone who is interested


----------



## JCG

Off topic, Nemesis158 your avatar is messing with my mind.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> M16A3 > AK-74M
> M4A1 > AKS-74u
> M27 IAR > RPK-74M
> MK11 MOD 0 > SVD
> Why are all the US starting weapons so much better than the Russian starting weapons?


It's a matter of preference. I get much better results with the AK74, for instance. I don't know if it fits my style better or what, but it seems so easy to get kills as compared to the M16A3.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> best soflam + javelin teamwork on caspian border
> 
> 
> 
> and if you notice near the end the ennemy team was only focusing on the javelin squad ... so that leaves the rest of the team to cap some flags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine two well coordinated squad for the same technique and you've got total ownage in the form of 8 man


I can't stand SOFLAM/Jav abuse in this game. It is far to overpowered for how easy it is to use. Two people sitting in one spot can decimate the entire opposing teams vehicle arsenals from massive distances with little risk. One of the things that is ruining the game.


----------



## [email protected]

One good reason to keep constantly shooting the soflam down. Players hate me in jets cuz i ALWAYS keep an eye on that tower in case i catch a player trying to set a tent. I ain't that stupid


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I'm glad you liked it. If you're referring to the video - that is me, i recorded it myself and uploaded it. and yeah i use a mouse/keyboard combo.
> My Battlelog is here:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Th1ng4m4j1g/
> I'm not going to claim I'm the best as there is always better (Befriended a few on Battlelog, in fact) but compared to alot of what I've seen, there are some pretty poor pilots out there. I rarely if ever play anything other than conquest>Firestorm, and i rarely play on servers that have instant vehicle respawn as this encourages vehicle abuse. Including jet ramming.
> Oh it happens, i can personally guarantee it brings an end to a good heli run for me. I really don't want to brag but on those really good runs were I've raked in the kills I've also peed off the enemy team in the process, who often go after me in jets or anti air at any given chance. And they will ram.
> Going after the anti air is especially fun though as i often use hills and buildings to stalk and surprise them -- you got to, really -- and it frequently pays off. It's a fun challenge especially if they don't know how to use it properly or frequently follow the same strategy. (Camp on a hill, camp by large barrels, etc)
> Also, when I'm able to take out alot of enemy units, it allows me to assess the battlefield easier, understand where most the "danger" is which plays to my advantage further. Nothing worse then joining a server mid game and not get any sense of where most the enemy is concentrated. That can get messy.


Decent flying. Although the opposing team didn't seem to be any good. Did they even have someone who wasn't a noob in the mobile AA? Also, flying a heli on noob-core is much easier as it repairs itself in the air which I think is pretty silly...


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I can't stand SOFLAM/Jav abuse in this game. It is far to overpowered for how easy it is to use. Two people sitting in one spot can decimate the entire opposing teams vehicle arsenals from massive distances with little risk. One of the things that is ruining the game.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Decent flying. Although the opposing team didn't seem to be any good. Did they even have someone who wasn't a noob in the mobile AA? Also, flying a heli on noob-core is much easier as it repairs itself in the air which I think is pretty silly...


Are you another one of those people who call everyone a noob? As it is easily the most annoying this out of any game


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Are you another one of those people who call everyone a noob? As it is easily the most annoying this out of any game


I think its silly and casual as well


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I can't stand SOFLAM/Jav abuse in this game. It is far to overpowered for how easy it is to use. Two people sitting in one spot can decimate the entire opposing teams vehicle arsenals from massive distances with little risk. One of the things that is ruining the game.


agreed, those damn things are nearly impossible to destroy too. They should make the easier to destroy and limit the max range on them.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> M16A3 > AK-74M
> M4A1 > AKS-74u
> M27 IAR > RPK-74M
> MK11 MOD 0 > SVD
> Why are all the US starting weapons so much better than the Russian starting weapons?


couldnt agree more ..

i wish dice would include some of the newer gen ak's and some oldies like the 47

would make things more interesting


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> agreed, those damn things are nearly impossible to destroy too. They should make the easier to destroy and limit the max range on them.


the mav's and javelins were invented to ko vehicules .. even if its camped on top of a tower it can reach it .. no soflam means those dude are useless sitting targets .. making it easier for a coordinated attack


----------



## Fr0sty

who would want to have these as new weapon unlocks?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-107

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AK-200


----------



## ntherblast

Can someone link me to a video which explains how to fly jets for the pc? I am using the keyboard wasd+ arrow keys I can't kill anything:S Is the s key suppose to slow you down I seem to be always going too fast


----------



## Maian

I can't stand using Mouse and Keyboard for jets. I have a wired Xbox 360 controller I use for that, and changed the bindings so I can fly the way I want to (left stick is roll and pitch, instead of left being yaw and pitch and right stick being roll - that's just completely stupid).

On the flipside, I can't use the controller for Helicopters haha, I have to use M+Kb.

W accelerates
S decelerates
A and D adjust the Yaw
Mouse is pitch and roll

I don't remember the rest of the buttons. I can't use the mouse and keyboard because of having to pick up my mouse to roll and control pitch, and it annoys me.


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> agreed, those damn things are nearly impossible to destroy too. They should make the easier to destroy and limit the max range on them.


I agree, 1000m range and bigger hit box/ less hp


----------



## alienguts

Hey I just wanted to share this fun MAV clip I uploaded today.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah, the SOFLAM is bizarrely resilient to small arms fire even at medium ranges. The hit box is bizarre and way too small, and it's way too durable.

The SOFLAM + Javelin use basically forces me to choose IR Smoke in pubs. Any other perk in that slot is basically suicide. For tanks I find the Canister Shell to be reasonably effective at dispensing the SOFLAM at a medium range, but that's only a possible scenario in Kharg Island.

I think the MAV needs to be made a better counter against the SOFLAM. The MAV should have greater targeting range for enemy equipment and also be untargetable by Heat Seekers (I don't think the MAV being targetable by missiles makes any sense).

Also while I find most land vehicles to be roughly comparable in effectiveness, I think the balance is out of whack for air vehicles (i.e. Russian vs. US Jets, helicopters, etc.).


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> If There is anyone out there who doesn't yet own BF3 I have access to several new copies of the Limited Edition that i could get for anyone who is interested


Hi, I own bf3 but my best friend could really use it. He has been begging his parents but money is really tight so he can't get it. It's his birthday soon and I would love to get it for him







ok thanks


----------



## naizarak

soflam + javelin will probably get nerfed in the next patch. actually it's not terrible difficult to take out a soflam. hardest part is spotting it, but once you do simply get in position, charge it, use ECM, and that should give you enough time to take it out. granted if you don't get it on the first pass you'll have to find a place to duck low while ECM reloads.

the problem with this game is that there's way to much AA thrown at the helis, ther's other helicopters, jets which are just stupid in this game, AA tanks, regular tanks, soflam + javelin, stingers, base AA, cockpit gunfire. not to mention random poles everywhere. hitting a freaking tree branch flips the heli lol. and it's also possible to flip helis with an mav, too.

another problem with this game is the jet controls. it's simply not possible to maintain a tight turning radius with a mouse when banking. you really need analog input, be it from a joystick, gamepad, or keyboard. pilots with analog controls will always win against mouse users.


----------



## alienguts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Also while I find most land vehicles to be roughly comparable in effectiveness, I think the balance is out of whack for air vehicles (i.e. Russian vs. US Jets, helicopters, etc.).


The havoc's pretty fat

Viper > Havoc

The new maps only have F-35s on US though

Flankers > F-35s

The vehicles on either side obviously aren't supposed to be "balanced" but the team composition is.

For example the US get venom, viper, 2x F-35, and RU get 2x Flanker, Havoc, and AA tank on wake. It's balanced because everything kicks everythings ass, but the russian jets are better despite the disadvantaged Havoc... at least that's more interesting than caspian or firestorm for air warfare, beats the monotony of the original map pack.

as for the b2k maps with jets they feel way more balanced than the original maps, where its flanker vs hornet... just cuz of the attack helicopters.
on the rush maps with the A-10 and the Frogfoot the A-10 has better maneuverability and the Frogfoot better DPS ( and usually better potential for high score thanks to the venom).


----------



## CallsignVega

It's pretty silly when the SOFLAM has a hit box smaller than a persons head yet has like 500 HP.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Decent flying. Although the opposing team didn't seem to be any good. Did they even have someone who wasn't a noob in the mobile AA? Also, flying a heli on noob-core is much easier as it repairs itself in the air which I think is pretty silly...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> agreed, those damn things are nearly impossible to destroy too. They should make the easier to destroy and limit the max range on them.


another one mad at soflam .. they made the mav to destroy those .. or even a freaking tank shell .. or even a javelin ...

yes these things will destroy soflams .. so no the soflam aint OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> I agree, 1000m range and bigger hit box/ less hp


1000 meters? LOL soflam can't target anything farther then 600 meters ... seriously you want it nerfed yet you want it buffed ...

wich is it ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts*
> 
> Hey I just wanted to share this fun MAV clip I uploaded today.


ohh look .. a glitch abuser ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, the SOFLAM is bizarrely resilient to small arms fire even at medium ranges. The hit box is bizarre and way too small, and it's way too durable.
> The SOFLAM + Javelin use basically forces me to choose IR Smoke in pubs. Any other perk in that slot is basically suicide. For tanks I find the Canister Shell to be reasonably effective at dispensing the SOFLAM at a medium range, but that's only a possible scenario in Kharg Island.
> I think the MAV needs to be made a better counter against the SOFLAM. The MAV should have greater targeting range for enemy equipment and also be untargetable by Heat Seekers (I don't think the MAV being targetable by missiles makes any sense).
> Also while I find most land vehicles to be roughly comparable in effectiveness, I think the balance is out of whack for air vehicles (i.e. Russian vs. US Jets, helicopters, etc.).


sorry but i shot with a m98b at a soflam and 2 shots its destroyed ...

and i agree that us heli are way easier to fly hard then russian heli's .. dunno for jets since i suck at air warfare in general

and the t90 does seem to slide alot if you go a bit too fast of a steep hill or something

if your teammates couldnt care about the soflam ko'ing them then change team ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> It's pretty silly when the SOFLAM has a hit box smaller than a persons head yet has like 500 HP.


the soflam is easy to destroy .. even with a sniper riffle at 1000 meters away .. you just have to have good aim ..

2 bullets and itd down


----------



## calavera

MAV roadkills are getting pretty old and lame. Getting sick of seeing MAV kills.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sorry but i shot with a m98b at a soflam and 2 shots its destroyed ...
> if your teammates couldnt care about the soflam ko'ing them then change team ..
> the soflam is easy to destroy .. even with a sniper riffle at 1000 meters away .. you just have to have good aim ..
> 2 bullets and itd down


Yea, but no. I shot a SOFLAM about 4 times just today in a hardcore match, and it was still standing. I shot AT it way more than 4 times, but I hit it 4 times and saw all 4 hits (no there was no engineer repairing it).

The one thing that is absolutely stupid in this game is the latency. No matter what server, no matter my ping (which is always reported between 35 and 60), I'm constantly getting killed about 2 or 3 seconds after taking cover. I was playing Strike at Karkand today and was at C shooting at a sniper in the construction site (at the top). I shot at him, my bullet goes through his face, I take cover as soon as I fire the shot, I crouch down, reload the bolt, and then die from the sniper. And no, it's not hackers, it's the way the game has been since release, then it got better, and recently it's gotten worse again.

Oh and Proximity Scan on Vehicles. It's completely stupid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> MAV roadkills are getting pretty old and lame. Getting sick of seeing MAV kills.


The thing that's worse than MAV road kills is the fact that I've tried it, and it never works. It just pushes them out of the way.


----------



## calavera

SOFLAM does have weird hit detection. You have to aim for the tripod area instead of the head part. But two proper direct shots from a M98B does destroy it. I did this in normal mode. Sometimes it registers a hit but it can take up to four shots as well. I have no clue as to why this happens.


----------



## EVILNOK

I still feel like this when hopping in a chopper with random people.


----------



## naizarak

not sure if this is still relevant or not, but i've spent the entire day troubleshooting my performance issues with this game and i've finally got everything running smoothly.

my biggest problem was with stuttering, even at high FPS rates. turns out it's a common problem with Hyperthreading that was supposed to be fixed in a previous patch but was never resolved, at least for me. running with HT disabled produced smooth framerates, but I couldn't be bothered to turn it off/on for 1 game.

so that said, i found a permanent working solution to HT stutter, not only in bf but other games. basically it has to do with the way windows manages unused threads through "core parking". disabling core parking made the game run just as well as with HT disabled.

you can check stutter by actually using the console command "render.perfoverlayvisible 1". the yellow line is your CPU, and you want it to be relatively flat. with the core parking fix my line is perfectly perfectly flat. no performance fluctuation of any kind. no stuttering.

i've also found that using the Maxfps command ("gametime.maxrenderfps x" i think) actually works better than vsync. it got rid of all horizontal tearing for me without adding mouse lag.

so now i can finally play this game lol


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I still feel like this when hopping in a chopper with random people.


lmao, i've been on all sides of that scenario before!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I still feel like this when hopping in a chopper with random people.


OMGER made me facelaugh! haha +rep


----------



## ntherblast

Can someone recommend me 24/7 b2k 64player servers that don't always have stacked teams?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> MAV roadkills are getting pretty old and lame. Getting sick of seeing MAV kills.


I agree. It was cute for a few days after release but anyone that spends their entire game trying to get MAV road kills seriously sucks at this game. That would bore me to tears with lameness after about 30 seconds.


----------



## ntherblast

And yet another bug during oman


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea, but no. I shot a SOFLAM about 4 times just today in a hardcore match, and it was still standing. I shot AT it way more than 4 times, but I hit it 4 times and saw all 4 hits (no there was no engineer repairing it).
> The one thing that is absolutely stupid in this game is the latency. No matter what server, no matter my ping (which is always reported between 35 and 60), I'm constantly getting killed about 2 or 3 seconds after taking cover. I was playing Strike at Karkand today and was at C shooting at a sniper in the construction site (at the top). I shot at him, my bullet goes through his face, I take cover as soon as I fire the shot, I crouch down, reload the bolt, and then die from the sniper. And no, it's not hackers, it's the way the game has been since release, then it got better, and recently it's gotten worse again.
> Oh and Proximity Scan on Vehicles. It's completely stupid.
> The thing that's worse than MAV road kills is the fact that I've tried it, and it never works. It just pushes them out of the way.


you are doin it wrong then ... two shots in softcore it took me to kill a soflam .. and softcore has more health then hardcore ..

mav roadkills work .. its just hard to get in right spot and you need all the speed you can get .. and ram it into their face or upper torso
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> SOFLAM does have weird hit detection. You have to aim for the tripod area instead of the head part. But two proper direct shots from a M98B does destroy it. I did this in normal mode. Sometimes it registers a hit but it can take up to four shots as well. I have no clue as to why this happens.












weird indeed .. never had a problem with taking out soflams

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I still feel like this when hopping in a chopper with random people.


epic video

is it a new machinima series?

i hope so because it just rocks

ohh and i finally got into the 1000meters headshot group









1287 to be exact


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> MAV roadkills are getting pretty old and lame. Getting sick of seeing MAV kills.


Just don't mention that in a game....you'll be the "World's Biggest Noob" for getting killed by the MAV in the first place---or so I've been called before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> not sure if this is still relevant or not, but i've spent the entire day troubleshooting my performance issues with this game and i've finally got everything running smoothly.
> my biggest problem was with stuttering, even at high FPS rates. turns out it's a common problem with Hyperthreading that was supposed to be fixed in a previous patch but was never resolved, at least for me. running with HT disabled produced smooth framerates, but I couldn't be bothered to turn it off/on for 1 game.
> so that said, i found a permanent working solution to HT stutter, not only in bf but other games. basically it has to do with the way windows manages unused threads through "core parking". disabling core parking made the game run just as well as with HT disabled.
> you can check stutter by actually using the console command "render.perfoverlayvisible 1". the yellow line is your CPU, and you want it to be relatively flat. with the core parking fix my line is perfectly perfectly flat. no performance fluctuation of any kind. no stuttering.
> i've also found that using the Maxfps command ("gametime.maxrenderfps x" i think) actually works better than vsync. it got rid of all horizontal tearing for me without adding mouse lag.
> so now i can finally play this game lol


Congrats. Now go drop the hammer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Can someone recommend me 24/7 b2k 64player servers that don't always have stacked teams?


What game modes do you like? I just looked and some of my faves have disappeared...again but I can recommend you one really good TDM server I always play on--very active admin:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1ffa7225-d555-489a-b192-5ab38f3af0eb/ADK-Gamers-FAST-RANK-Recruiting-ADKGamers-com/
^That TDM server stays full 24/7.

Good Infantry Only:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/0fd707f4-1c2f-440a-9f6b-122c14825946/theze-Karkand-1000-Tickets-Infantry-Only-24-7/

Okay B2K 64-man Conquest:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/17f186fc-5c6c-4170-bc44-023a3d839fee/Pantheon-24-7-Back-To-Karkand-1-Player-Start-Dallas-Tx/

Edit for Fr0sty:
Quote:


> ohh and i finally got into the 1000meters headshot group biggrin.gif
> 
> 1287 to be exact


Very nice. Congrats. Think my longest is still like 370-something







I'm more of a "Hey you, look in the tip of the barrel there.... BOOM" type sniper.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Just don't mention that in a game....you'll be the "World's Biggest Noob" for getting killed by the MAV in the first place---or so I've been called before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Now go drop the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game modes do you like? I just looked and some of my faves have disappeared...again but I can recommend you one really good TDM server I always play on--very active admin:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1ffa7225-d555-489a-b192-5ab38f3af0eb/ADK-Gamers-FAST-RANK-Recruiting-ADKGamers-com/
> ^That TDM server stays full 24/7.
> Good Infantry Only:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/0fd707f4-1c2f-440a-9f6b-122c14825946/theze-Karkand-1000-Tickets-Infantry-Only-24-7/
> Okay B2K 64-man Conquest:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/17f186fc-5c6c-4170-bc44-023a3d839fee/Pantheon-24-7-Back-To-Karkand-1-Player-Start-Dallas-Tx/
> Edit for Fr0sty:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and i finally got into the 1000meters headshot group biggrin.gif
> 1287 to be exact
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Congrats. Think my longest is still like 370-something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a "Hey you, look in the tip of the barrel there.... BOOM" type sniper.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the suggestions. I prefer conquest i'll try the ones you listed out tomorrow


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Just don't mention that in a game....you'll be the "World's Biggest Noob" for getting killed by the MAV in the first place---or so I've been called before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Now go drop the hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What game modes do you like? I just looked and some of my faves have disappeared...again but I can recommend you one really good TDM server I always play on--very active admin:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1ffa7225-d555-489a-b192-5ab38f3af0eb/ADK-Gamers-FAST-RANK-Recruiting-ADKGamers-com/
> ^That TDM server stays full 24/7.
> Good Infantry Only:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/0fd707f4-1c2f-440a-9f6b-122c14825946/theze-Karkand-1000-Tickets-Infantry-Only-24-7/
> Okay B2K 64-man Conquest:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/17f186fc-5c6c-4170-bc44-023a3d839fee/Pantheon-24-7-Back-To-Karkand-1-Player-Start-Dallas-Tx/
> Edit for Fr0sty:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ohh and i finally got into the 1000meters headshot group biggrin.gif
> 1287 to be exact
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice. Congrats. Think my longest is still like 370-something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a "Hey you, look in the tip of the barrel there.... BOOM" type sniper.
Click to expand...

id say im kind of a both type of recon .. stay at the back of the assault force plant t-ugs or use mav for spotting and sometimes take out the odd camper pinning us down .. or take those shots at long distance to clear out a bunch of campers .. both works .. if i got bolt action its either because i have cover and i can take the shot easily at said ranges to be efficient and now my efficiency range is in the 300 - 500 meters range

but ill play recon rush with an as-val too

depends on my mood i guess

ohh and btw finished a round with some peeps on the ocn server

the round started of with me dying 3 times at the hand of the same guy so i decided to put beast mode on and i went on a carnage LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/18573655/1/338586921/


----------



## Kevlo

That video was fantastic...but i too have been all roles there, especially since the flight physics are different from BC2 for choppers and way different from BF2 for jets


----------



## steevieweevie

I don't use my rig, so before I sell it I decided to have a little fun. I bought BF3 last night and played for 2 hours. Wow. I'd like to think I'd be a better soldier than my play represents. I'm getting hit by MAVs, shot randomly, blown up and I don't know where I'm going. I think I may have also been pants'ed and shoved inside of a locker. Good thing soldiers don't come with lunch money.

Here's to getting schooled!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie*
> 
> I don't use my rig, so before I sell it I decided to have a little fun. I bought BF3 last night and played for 2 hours. Wow. I'd like to think I'd be a better soldier than my play represents. I'm getting hit by MAVs, shot randomly, blown up and I don't know where I'm going. I think I may have also been pants'ed and shoved inside of a locker. Good thing soldiers don't come with lunch money.
> Here's to getting schooled!!


This is my first BF game and after being so used to the "easy" COD controls, I was getting it handed to me every match for a while there.

Play some TDM on a good server and get you some unlocks. The game has issues but it's the best looking shooter I've ever played--never got into Crysis....

If they fix this game soon I can see myself playing it for a loooong loooong time.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steevieweevie*
> 
> I don't use my rig, so before I sell it I decided to have a little fun. I bought BF3 last night and played for 2 hours. Wow. I'd like to think I'd be a better soldier than my play represents. I'm getting hit by MAVs, shot randomly, blown up and I don't know where I'm going. I think I may have also been pants'ed and shoved inside of a locker. Good thing soldiers don't come with lunch money.
> Here's to getting schooled!!


This made my fiance, and I both crack up.
It happens. We played 8v8 squad rush last night, the first team we played we pulverized.
They were tired of it, and left. The next 8 man team we faced, beat us down till I could not even spawn out of pure frustration.


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Anyone having connection issues today? Every server I've played in today I crash out of every 5-10 minutes because "the connection to the server has timed out"
I've never had this problem before, I played last night and had no issues.


----------



## dioxholster

EA forums got hacked it seems...


----------



## Maniak

Punkbuster was updated on Thursday. Link below for any1 who needs it.

Punkbuster for BF3


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> Punkbuster was updated on Thursday. Link below for any1 who needs it.
> Punkbuster for BF3


I was getting kicked for "ignoring MD5TOOL" or something like that til I updated mine. I don't know why they don't have PB check for updates when you try to start the game and let you know there is 1 available. I usually don't find out until I'm kicked by PB.


----------



## Maniak

Ya, I wish there were automatic updates. I've had to bookmark that page and check about once a week now to keep on top of it.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> SOFLAM does have weird hit detection. You have to aim for the tripod area instead of the head part. But two proper direct shots from a M98B does destroy it. I did this in normal mode. Sometimes it registers a hit but it can take up to four shots as well. I have no clue as to why this happens.


This is what I was talking about. Its not so much that its too strong. The hit detection is just rediculous. I'll unload with a LAV main gun on one and none of the hits will register even when the damn thing is float in the crater I created from firing at it.

The soflam really should be used more as a forward observer tool. It should have more range than the Jav. but should be limited too only being able to go like 1/2 across a large map. Instead of everywhere on it. I'm thinking around 400-500m would be much more fair, its still out of range for 90% of engagements (besides other snipers) but not so far that you can completely decimate/rule over the entire teams viechles from anywhere on the map.

I also think the guided shells w/ soflam can be a little rediculous with their ability to hit a target. As in it shouldn't be able to turn on a dime. Its not really so much as its unfair, it just the logical break is what annoys me. Its kinda like when you get shot by someone when their animation still shows them reloading; it really shouldn't matter, but sense its doesn't make any sense that they would be able to shoot while reloading its just make you more frustrated when you get killed.

I think overall the game is very balance, and in the right/wrong hands anything can be made overpowered or under, but in most cases the soflam has proved that it needs to be tweaked


----------



## Fr0sty

soflams range is allready maxed at 600 meters away


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> soflams range is allready maxed at 600 meters away


600 is still too much. On firestorm, caspian, and karg you can pretty much own the map at 600m from fairly safe spots. That why I was saying 400-500 would be more ideal.

To me the range is far less of an issue than the hit detection on them is.


----------



## james8

http://better-battlelog.djbrainnrg.at/en/features
found this today. seems to be very good. approved by DICE. if possible someone put this on first post


----------



## micro5797

Is there some sort of a guide telling you how to take down jets/helicopters from the ground with out using aa and aa vehicles?

I assume that you need two things and two professions
1. Soflam (recon sniper unlock)
2. javelin (engineer) as rpg is not laser guided.

Am i missing anything or does anyone have suggestions as i get into a lot of MP teams where air vehicles are just destroying us.


----------



## jmmm7519

Yea always felt recon needed soflam range nerf because on some maps it make using any air asset useless


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Is there some sort of a guide telling you how to take down jets/helicopters from the ground with out using aa and aa vehicles?
> I assume that you need two things and two professions
> 1. Soflam (recon sniper unlock)
> 2. javelin (engineer) as rpg is not laser guided.
> Am i missing anything or does anyone have suggestions as i get into a lot of MP teams where air vehicles are just destroying us.


You need either 2 people with a Soflam AND a Javelin or just yourself with a Stinger, the Soflam/Javelin combo is more effective though and you can take out ground vehicles with it too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *micro5797*
> 
> Is there some sort of a guide telling you how to take down jets/helicopters from the ground with out using aa and aa vehicles?
> I assume that you need two things and two professions
> 1. Soflam (recon sniper unlock)
> 2. javelin (engineer) as rpg is not laser guided.
> Am i missing anything or does anyone have suggestions as i get into a lot of MP teams where air vehicles are just destroying us.


There was one round of Operation Firestorm Conquest where I saw an Engineer take out a jet with a SMAW (yes, SMAW) from the roof of the Construction Site.

But that's less than a fraction of a percent as reliable as the method you've just outlined.


----------



## Bodi

I was wondering if the game has undergone any overhaul of its major faults yet. Its hard google'ing recent discussions on patches working or doing enough to be worth it to buy the game now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> The soflam really should be used more as a forward observer tool. It should have more range than the Jav. but should be limited too only being able to go like 1/2 across a large map. Instead of everywhere on it. I'm thinking around 400-500m would be much more fair


100 meters difference is nothing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> 600 is still too much. On firestorm, caspian, and karg you can pretty much own the map at 600m from fairly safe spots. That why I was saying 400-500 would be more ideal.
> To me the range is far less of an issue than the hit detection on them is.


the soflams isnt op... its just some maps that are badly layed out .. that's all
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmmm7519*
> 
> Yea always felt recon needed soflam range nerf because on some maps it make using any air asset useless


neft this nerf that ... so why not nerf the jets and heli's while your at it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You need either 2 people with a Soflam AND a Javelin or just yourself with a Stinger, the Soflam/Javelin combo is more effective though and you can take out ground vehicles with it too.


by the time you unlocked stinger every heli or jet pilot had ir flare unlocked so it made them useless from the get go .. LOL

so soflam is only defense against air threats


----------



## EVILNOK

I just played on a server that is usually moderated pretty good. Some guy was on there hacking and he would stay on 1 team til it got down to about half tickets then switch teams, repeat. He got kicked twice and still managed to get back in. I'm guessing the guy that kicked him didn't have ban rights. At the end of the match he was still killing people but not showing up on either team list. Battlelog isn't listed if you search for him either. Name was Devestat3r. Before he got kicked the 1st time he was close to 250-0. Don't know at the end since he wasn't showing up on the player roster. Seen quite a few hackers in BF3 but they always at least showed up on the player roster. Have you guys encountered this? Where there names don't show on the roster but they are still on a team killing people?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> by the time you unlocked stinger every heli or jet pilot had ir flare unlocked so it made them useless from the get go .. LOL
> so soflam is only defense against air threats


A lot of the time they do, but if you don't have anyone with a soflam up it's your best bet, at the very least you'll distract them a little bit or make them waste their flares so someone else can get them.


----------



## Fr0sty

distract them? i always made a target of myself to boots on the ground or that very same heli i tried to lock onto


----------



## Marshmellow17

Well, this was unexpected for me. Two different games cause a memory warning on me...










edit: first one is 1917Mb and second is 1885MB


----------



## james8

^  what's the problem? games max out VRAM all the time.


----------



## Bodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodi*
> 
> I was wondering if the game has undergone any overhaul of its major faults yet. Its hard google'ing recent discussions on patches working or doing enough to be worth it to buy the game now.


----------



## andrewmchugh

Anyone fancy joining my server its months old and has never started ;(

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/90349a9b-cbdb-46c7-90e6-6958e2fe9192/Newcastle-Uni-Gaming-Soc-KillerCreation-co-uk/


----------



## SkillzKillz

My fellow OCNers, we desperately need backup in our scrimmage against EGC!

Place [OCN] as your clan tags on battlelog profile.

Joint the OCN 64-man server.

Password is EGCvsOCN

We're desperately in need of help as we're down 10 players!


----------



## ntherblast

Great seems that people are making clans and joing a public server and just stomping the other team


----------



## alancsalt

Smurfing....think the Romans started it, concept being that an organised disciplined group will stomp a disorganised undisciplined rabble any day....


----------



## ntherblast

I got kicked from a server because I killed some turd who decided to take a jet then go afk in it then he came back and started whining to the admin


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> Well, this was unexpected for me. Two different games cause a memory warning on me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: first one is 1917Mb and second is 1885MB


Go to command prompt and type: "net stop uxsms"


----------



## SkillzKillz

Note to self: Never ever ever EVER play Hardcore mode because douchebags on your own team kill you.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Note to self: Never ever ever EVER play Hardcore mode because douchebags on your own team kill you.


Kill them back







I can't stand noob-core so I'd rather put up with having to revenge-tk noobs on your own team every so often.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Kill them back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand *noob-core* so I'd rather put up with having to revenge-tk noobs on your own team every so often.


Ironic, thats what I call hardcore.


----------



## Fr0sty

hardcore = ez mode

id like to see gameplay video of those hardcore elitist someday


----------



## james8

^agree. people die in hardcore so fast plus there's no 3D spotting so it's much easier. people who endorse HC are simply elitists under illusions


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Note to self: Never ever ever EVER play Hardcore mode because douchebags on your own team kill you.


That is only if you are playing on a douchebag server.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> That is only if you are playing on a douchebag server.


i presume you'd know of a decent hardcore server then?


----------



## Maniak

I've actually started playing hardcore a lot more. It puts more emphasis on being careful instead of running around doing whatever you want. It's also helped me a lot by training me to stop playing Counterstrike style that I've been used to for the past 5 years and learn to be defensive with my prone. I can't stand using prone offensively (ie. recon camp). I only use it for cover and hardcore def. trained me in that =P I learned how to super prone via hardcore too! I love it. I use it all the time now.

On good servers you can have awesome games. But, sadly, those can get ruined easily by noobtoobing/rocket spammers. I stick to playing TDM and some Conquest in hardcore and other game types in normal mode. Hardcore can be fun on the B2K maps as well.


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i presume you'd know of a decent hardcore server then?


If a clan is playing on one server and has it's own server running, then most of the time (for me) it is a good server. If you get shot down they'll say sorry or revive.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotAVP*
> 
> If a clan is playing on one server and has it's own server running, then most of the time (for me) it is a good server. If you get shot down they'll say sorry or revive.


Lol if a clan is playing on a server it usually means they all take one side and proceed to stomp the other team


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol if a clan is playing on a server it usually means they all take one side and proceed to stomp the other team


Like I said this happens to me, but if it is not like that for you then sorry.


----------



## DannyM

LOL!

I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!





FOR13GN on !KillZone #07 is such a PUSS!


----------



## james8

^lol eventually those servers will be empty forever...(hopefully please!)
also that 3 digit kill number seems hackipicous


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Ironic, thats what I call hardcore.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hardcore = ez mode
> id like to see gameplay video of those hardcore elitist someday


LOL wut?

Pass the bong you guys have been smoking way to much. Unless saying that just makes you feel better about yourself then by all means go on keep pretending.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i presume you'd know of a decent hardcore server then?


rtr
CMW
QLS
IRON Sight Gamers
RT Killing Fields
CKW

I could list more if you want just have to go to my history, but these are some of my favorites


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> LOL wut?
> Pass the bong you guys have been smoking way to much. Unless saying that just makes you feel better about yourself then by all means go on keep pretending.


You sound like the typical hardcore player who can't aim thus blaming it on having to use half a magazine of ammo until you can kill someone.

If you're unable to kill someone under ten bullets at <120 meters you should probably practice aiming more.

EDIT: Came out sounding like a elitist, but no way was that the point of my post. BattleField 3 just has easy to control recoil, that can easily be "practically" eliminated by learning the recoil pattern and when the accuracy penalty occurs.

No i'm not going to tell you how the recoil pattern and accuracy penalty works, this is something you as a player should be figuring out early in when you first get a game.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're unable to kill someone under ten bullets at <120 meters you should probably practice aiming more.










*goes back to practice


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!


I'll keep a note of his name for my reference.







It has happened to me too. Was playing on a no-M320 server but squad mate and I got taken out multiple times with one by the same guy and he kept doing it to others. So my squady went with an M320, killed enemy and got kicked, I called out the admin on it, got no response so called him a douche, and voila insta ban!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!
> 
> 
> FOR13GN on !KillZone #07 is such a PUSS!


you played against an mav whore?

i think i remember that exact nickname on that same server also

but the odd thing is he didnt get best recon score ... so how did he get those kills???


----------



## TheYonderGod

How about we all play whichever mode we enjoy more and not criticize others for liking something else


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!
> 
> 
> FOR13GN on !KillZone #07 is such a PUSS!


You're not the only one banned by him. I got banned as well for flanking the enemy many times


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!
> 
> 
> FOR13GN on !KillZone #07 is such a PUSS!


No offence, when people "challenge" admins... it usually means they are talking crap and generally being a nuisance. some players just don't know when to shut up and make an arse of themselves in chat until they're banned.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!
> [


Try the VI (Violent Industry) servers... they have a couple of admins that do the same thing. I told one guy:
Me: "Hey, can you teach me to do that?'
Him: "Do what?"
Me: "Jump off of a low roof and kill 2 guys several feet apart before you hit the ground..?"
Him: " lol"
Me: "Yeah, you made it too obvious that time."
Result: BANNED

But it's whatever to me. Plenty of servers to play on.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

On a side note: OCN lost to EVGA last night. Short like 10 players too. They still almost pulled it off, though. They fought hard.







Kinda feel bad cause I was a back up but fell asleep after a heavy dinner.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^agree. people die in hardcore so fast plus there's no 3D spotting so it's much easier. people who endorse HC are simply elitists under illusions


LoL, thank's for that post, made me start the day off with a laugh. No 3D spotting is much easier? That's a new twist in logic. Because running around shooting at people you can't even see across the map and behind cover with huge glowing triangles over their heads makes things hard...

In noob-core it's just a bunch of noob's running around without a care in the world. After taking six bullets in the back all you have to do is run behind something and your health magically recovers to full! My favorite is the vehicles that repair them selves. That makes for lol game play. I once accidentally joined a noob-core server and I was like OMG what is going on with this ******ation until I realized my grievous error.

You may call me a "hardcore elitist" or whatever but I rarely find good players that only play noob-core.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LoL, thank's for that post, made me start the day off with a laugh. No 3D spotting is much easier? That's a new twist in logic. Because running around shooting at people you can't even see across the map and behind cover with huge glowing triangles over their heads makes things hard...
> In noob-core it's just a bunch of noob's running around without a care in the world. After taking six bullets in the back all you have to do is run behind something and your health magically recovers to full! My favorite is the vehicles that repair them selves. That makes for lol game play. I once accidentally joined a noob-core server and I was like OMG what is going on with this ******ation until I realized my grievous error.
> You may call me a "hardcore elitist" or whatever but I rarely find good players that only play noob-core.


I like the idea behind hardcore mode, I even try to play some times.
The result is me leaving the server cause the server is full of rank 20 people who dont know who is in their team and who isnt.
Get snipped by snipers. Cant flank them cause if I try to and fail to flank my team mates will simply see me and shoot at me till Im dead. Loads of TK experiences that make me stay away from HC servers. Not because of the mode, meh it has nothing bad on it and it aint that harder, only thing that makes it harder for me is the tk.
Cause seriously killing 5 enemies but being killed by 10 friendlies is just awesome.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LoL, thank's for that post, made me start the day off with a laugh. No 3D spotting is much easier? That's a new twist in logic. Because running around shooting at people you can't even see across the map and behind cover with huge glowing triangles over their heads makes things hard...
> In noob-core it's just a bunch of noob's running around without a care in the world. After taking six bullets in the back all you have to do is run behind something and your health magically recovers to full! My favorite is the vehicles that repair them selves. That makes for lol game play. I once accidentally joined a noob-core server and I was like OMG what is going on with this ******ation until I realized my grievous error.
> You may call me a "hardcore elitist" or whatever but I rarely find good players that only play noob-core.


I wouldn't call you a "hardcore elitist", more childish and immature for calling people "noobs" for liking a different style of play.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LoL, thank's for that post, made me start the day off with a laugh. No 3D spotting is much easier? That's a new twist in logic. Because running around shooting at people you can't even see across the map and behind cover with huge glowing triangles over their heads makes things hard...
> In noob-core it's just a bunch of noob's running around without a care in the world. After taking six bullets in the back all you have to do is run behind something and your health magically recovers to full! My favorite is the vehicles that repair them selves. That makes for lol game play. I once accidentally joined a noob-core server and I was like OMG what is going on with this ******ation until I realized my grievous error.
> You may call me a "hardcore elitist" or whatever but I rarely find good players that only play noob-core.


His logic was 3d spotting makes camping without being noticed nearly impossible.
The game is balanced for normal mode.
The guy who takes six bullets, will almost always get killed by a teammate with one more bullet.
If he gets away and regenerates. Blame yourself, not normal mode.

I prefer normal. It promotes movement across the battlefield. Your more likely to run in, and out of cover if you can take a few shots.
Am I wrong? I don't play much hardcore. But I can imagine quite a few people being afraid to come out of cover to cap a objective.

Once a vehicle is disabled it stops regenerating.
Let's stop with the one side is better than the other. Your gonna have awesome players on both modes.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> His logic was 3d spotting makes camping without being noticed nearly impossible.
> The game is balanced for normal mode.
> The guy who takes six bullets, will almost always get killed by a teammate with one more bullet.
> If he gets away and regenerates. Blame yourself, not normal mode.
> Once a vehicle is disabled it stops regenerating.
> Let's stop with the one side is better then the other. Your gonna have awesome players on both modes.


Or if you put the vehicle on fire somehow, doesnt matter how high the hp is... Example I repaired a tank which was on fire to 99% but it was still disabled.


----------



## Stefy

I just bought the PC version of BF3 for $2, will I be able to use the same character that I do on Xbox? With same rank, unlocks etc?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Note to self: Never ever ever EVER play Hardcore mode because douchebags on your own team kill you.


This is not always true, depends on the server and if there are idiots afoot. I have teamkilled countless people for walking in front of me as i am shooting at an enemy, not my fault, they should have payed more attention.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Kill them back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand noob-core so I'd rather put up with having to revenge-tk noobs on your own team every so often.


LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> I've actually started playing hardcore a lot more. It puts more emphasis on being careful instead of running around doing whatever you want. It's also helped me a lot by training me to stop playing Counterstrike style that I've been used to for the past 5 years and learn to be defensive with my prone. I can't stand using prone offensively (ie. recon camp). I only use it for cover and hardcore def. trained me in that =P I learned how to super prone via hardcore too! I love it. I use it all the time now.
> On good servers you can have awesome games. But, sadly, those can get ruined easily by noobtoobing/rocket spammers. I stick to playing TDM and some Conquest in hardcore and other game types in normal mode. Hardcore can be fun on the B2K maps as well.


I agree, i starting playing hardcore mode a few days ago, and i have not been able to go back...normal mode now seems so...unrealistic... because in HC you need to stay in cover, not that i always do, but still.

I am not an elitist, i had been playing SC since i got the game in November, but over the last few days i have loved the new styles i have to put in. Plus, burst fire is much more effective now.


----------



## Tokkan

Just new I got killed by my own team mate cause of this: Helicopter empty, i run to enter it. As soon as I enter it rocket to my face. I dead, dude enters heli and goes away happy cause he can now drive the heli.
Vega, you can call the Normal mode of BF3 the Noob-Core but you can be sure that BF3 Hardcore mode aint harder than "NoobCore". The noobs it make it harder


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Just new I got killed by my own team mate cause of this: Helicopter empty, i run to enter it. As soon as I enter it rocket to my face. I dead, dude enters heli and goes away happy cause he can now drive the heli.
> Vega, you can call the Normal mode of BF3 the Noob-Core but you can be sure that BF3 Hardcore mode aint harder than "NoobCore". The noobs it make it harder


That does happen.


----------



## Mr. 13

have you guys heard anything about the next map pack?
I heard something about it saying it's gonna be an American map pack with 4 maps, Miami, Sanfran, New Jersey and New York.

Don't know if it's true though, I'm still hoping for BC2 maps


----------



## JCG

Valparaiso would be so awesome!








Its my favourite map from BF:BC2.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> have you guys heard anything about the next map pack?
> I heard something about it saying it's gonna be an American map pack with 4 maps, Miami, Sanfran, New Jersey and New York.
> Don't know if it's true though, I'm still hoping for BC2 maps


I would rather see new maps, over the BC2 maps.
Here is what I could find on it.

http://www.inentertainment.co.uk/20120129/excitement-over-bf3-dlc-with-usuk-maps/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Ironic, thats what I call hardcore.


3D spotting wallhax is better than a more realistic gameplay? Have you tried out the Project Reality servers? How is forcing you to use teamwork and communicate the position of the enemy easier than just spamming Q all over the place? All it takes is one noob to spam Q somewhat near you and the entire team now knows exactly where you are... Then you get a killcam to know exactly where they ran to after they killed you. It's bad enough that tanks get one volleyed by choppers, why not prevent them from being able to hide with a big giant orange icon above them as well? That makes sense...


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 3D spotting wallhax is better than a more realistic gameplay? Have you tried out the Project Reality servers? How is forcing you to use teamwork and communicate the position of the enemy easier than just spamming Q all over the place? All it takes is one noob to spam Q somewhat near you and the entire team now knows exactly where you are... Then you get a killcam to know exactly where they ran to after they killed you. It's bad enough that tanks get one volleyed by choppers, why not prevent them from being able to hide with a big giant orange icon above them as well? That makes sense...


It's fast paced, and fun. The chaos appeals to me.
I can't knock the reality servers way of playing either sounds like a good time.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I just bought the PC version of BF3 for $2, will I be able to use the same character that I do on Xbox? With same rank, unlocks etc?


No. Each soldier has its own stats. You can however view each soldier in battlelog.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> No. Each soldier has its own stats. You can however view each soldier in battlelog.


Dang, oh well







Just finished downloading!


----------



## SkillzKillz

I lol'd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDB01CR8aOs&hd=1


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I just bought the PC version of BF3 for $2, will I be able to use the same character that I do on Xbox? With same rank, unlocks etc?


did i read this right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> have you guys heard anything about the next map pack?
> I heard something about it saying it's gonna be an American map pack with 4 maps, Miami, Sanfran, New Jersey and New York.
> Don't know if it's true though, I'm still hoping for BC2 maps


Ya we seriously need some jungle and snow maps not more boring tight corridor city maps


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> did i read this right?
> Ya we seriously need some jungle and snow maps not more boring tight corridor city maps


Yes, you did.








Got a friend in Asia. Logged into my origin account and bought BF3 for $2, I logged back in and voila, BF3 for me.


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> LOL!
> I challenged an "admin" to a game on a server where he didnt have admin rights and he banned me!


I need to make a correction and an apology to F0R13GN.

It wasnt F0R13GN who banned me. It was an admin named *TRANSPORTER*.
Sorry F0R13GN.

Seems that *TRANSPORTER* added me to METABANS and now I'm being kicked from other servers








I chatted with F0R13GN and he told me where I can go to try and get the ban removed. Thanks F0R13GN


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> I need to make a correction and an apology to F0R13GN.
> It wasnt F0R13GN who banned me. It was an admin named *TRANSPORTER*.
> Sorry F0R13GN.
> Seems that *TRANSPORTER* added me to METABANS and now I'm being kicked from other servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I chatted with F0R13GN and he told me where I can go to try and get the ban removed. Thanks F0R13GN


Why would he add you to metabans? That's for cheaters. Is he saying you were hacking? He can't just add you to metabans because he doesn't like you...

Here's some of their bans: http://metabans.com/KillZone
Is this you? http://metabans.com/assessment?i=6XK

lol @ this job position for EA: http://annonsoversikt.monster.se/Anti-Cheat-Administrator-jobb-Stockholm-STHM-SE-106171163.aspx?WT.mc_n=SM_Job_Twt_106171163


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Why would he add you to metabans? That's for cheaters. Is he saying you were hacking? He can't just add you to metabans because he doesn't like you...
> Here's some of their bans: http://metabans.com/KillZone
> Is this you? http://metabans.com/assessment?i=6XK
> lol @ this job position for EA: http://annonsoversikt.monster.se/Anti-Cheat-Administrator-jobb-Stockholm-STHM-SE-106171163.aspx?WT.mc_n=SM_Job_Twt_106171163


Someone should tell TRANSPORT3R that its for cheaters and not so that he can abuse his admin rights and ban me in METABAN as a cheater for using a racial slur when I was BS'ing with F0R13GN


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DannyM*
> 
> Someone should tell TRANSPORT3R that its for cheaters and not so that he can abuse his admin rights and ban me in METABAN as a cheater for using a racial slur when I was BS'ing with F0R13GN


You're kidding me. He uses a global ban system for people who use grenade launchers?


----------



## DannyM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> You're kidding me. He uses a global ban system for people who use grenade launchers?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> It's fast paced, and fun. The chaos appeals to me.
> I can't knock the reality servers way of playing either sounds like a good time.


Hardcore can have just if not more action and "chaos" as soft-core. It depends on how you play. It is up to you to sit back and camp or get out there and decimate. I only play hard-core and I don't have almost 700 SPM by hiding behind stuff all game. If you are skilled and you go out there and tear some stuff up hard-core is awesome. I call soft-core "noob-core" because it is more noob friendly. You have a better chance of doing better as a lower skilled player on regular versus hard-core.

I guess I just don't get why people would play the easy mode version of the game when the more realistic hard-core version is out there. I wouldn't even be playing this game if there wasn't a "hard-core" mode which IMO should be the only mode. Just some personal perspective from someone who has played competitive FPS for a long time.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> You're kidding me. He uses a global ban system for people who use grenade launchers?


Well, I guess he could do that, but the problem is the people who follow his banlist(click followers). They will automatically add the ban to their servers as well, just because the person used a disallowed weapon in Killzone's Metro server. It's supposed to be just for cheaters...

Check out this funny site called Cheat-o-meter: http://cheatometer.hedix.de/index.php
Some of my stats are red. What a joke. Basically, anyone who's not a noob is a hacker...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I guess I just don't get why people would play the easy mode version of the game when the more realistic hard-core version is out there. I wouldn't even be playing this game if there wasn't a "hard-core" mode which IMO should be the only mode. Just some personal perspective from someone who has played competitive FPS for a long time.


Because it's a game. We play games to have fun. Our opinion of fun is obviously different than yours.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hardcore can have just if not more action and "chaos" as soft-core. It depends on how you play. It is up to you to sit back and camp or get out there and decimate. I only play hard-core and I don't have almost 700 SPM by hiding behind stuff all game. If you are skilled and you go out there and tear some stuff up hard-core is awesome. I call soft-core "noob-core" because it is more noob friendly. You have a better chance of doing better as a lower skilled player on regular versus hard-core.
> I guess I just don't get why people would play the easy mode version of the game when the more realistic hard-core version is out there. I wouldn't even be playing this game if there wasn't a "hard-core" mode which IMO should be the only mode. Just some personal perspective from someone who has played competitive FPS for a long time.


Competitive FPS yet you're playing Hardcore? Makes no sense as the whole competitive scene has never actually played hardcore in any game. CEVO, ESEA, ESL, or even CAL which is long dead. Let's not even use TWL as that league has never even been taking seriously.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Competitive FPS yet you're playing Hardcore? Makes no sense as the whole competitive scene has never actually played hardcore in any game. CEVO, ESEA, ESL, or even CAL which is long dead. Let's not even use TWL as that league has never even been taking seriously.


Is MLG playing on "softcore" mode or something? I can't believe so called "professionals" would stand for 3D spotting wallhax. Then again, they're usually console player matches anyways, so that would be no surprise. Could you imagine CSS with a big orange dot above people's heads?


----------



## [email protected]

Taking a break from BF3 after hearing forums got hacked. A little nervous to see our account information and keys stolen or worst. Best wait it out til they sort things out and keep it on the secured line.

Yes i am paranoid and sick of these guys ruining the BF3 community. I totally understand that using Origin and a browser is a horrible way to go but come on. The more you hack the more the reason SOPA will come back. We can't have that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Is MLG playing on "softcore" mode or something? I can't believe so called "professionals" would stand for 3D spotting wallhax. Then again, they're usually console player matches anyways, so that would be no surprise. Could you imagine CSS with a big orange dot above people's heads?


MLG is played on regular mode, as well as the Alienware tournament. MLG is also console, which I thought we were not talking about as their competitive rules are normally different.

Players show up on the mini-map on the CSS when spotted.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> MLG is played on regular mode, as well as the Alienware tournament. MLG is also console, which I thought we were not talking about as their competitive rules are normally different.
> Players show up on the mini-map on the CSS when spotted.


Heh, consoles. And they call themselves "professionals"... Hardcore is closer to how BF2 was. You can still spot people on the mini-map. The biggest issues to me are the giant orange dot wallhax and vehicles/people regenerating health... Especially an air vehicle...


----------



## JCG

So, I rented a BF3 server (in London) for a month, just to see how it works out







Currently configured it just for B2K mixed Rush & Conquest (linky) Its a shame DICE don't let you start without 4 players, I could've had some heli and jet training ..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> So, I rented a BF3 server (in London) for a month, just to see how it works out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently configured it just for B2K mixed Rush & Conquest (linky) Its a shame DICE don't let you start without 4 players, I could've had some heli and jet training ..


You should be able to start with 2 players now.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Players show up on the mini-map on the CSS when spotted.


Yea but spotting someone in CSS doesn't tell the rest of your team exactly where they are hiding with a glowing marker above their head. That, and the fact that it takes half a clip (a la Halo series) to kill someone in soft-core is why I play hardcore.


----------



## Mr. 13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea but spotting someone in CSS doesn't tell the rest of your team exactly where they are hiding with a glowing marker above their head. That, and the fact that it takes half a clip (a la Halo series) to kill someone in soft-core is why I play hardcore.


I just can't take the team kills and sniper one shot kills...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 3D spotting wallhax is better than a more realistic gameplay? Have you tried out the Project Reality servers? How is forcing you to use teamwork and communicate the position of the enemy easier than just spamming Q all over the place? All it takes is one noob to spam Q somewhat near you and the entire team now knows exactly where you are... Then you get a killcam to know exactly where they ran to after they killed you. It's bad enough that tanks get one volleyed by choppers, why not prevent them from being able to hide with a big giant orange icon above them as well? That makes sense...


I didn't know we were comparing realistic gameplay. And yes I have played some PR servers in BC2.Just because you like it and think its awesome doesn't mean I ( or anyone) else has to. Its a difference of opinion. There is no wrong or right.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Yea but spotting someone in CSS doesn't tell the rest of your team exactly where they are hiding with a glowing marker above their head. That, and the fact that it takes half a clip (a la Halo series) to kill someone in soft-core is why I play hardcore.


I'll just quote my self as this seems to be a typical response as to why people don't like normal. Only speaking about the bullets needed to kill a player though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you're unable to kill someone under ten bullets at <120 meters you should probably practice aiming more.
> EDIT: Came out sounding like a elitist, but no way was that the point of my post. BattleField 3 just has easy to control recoil, that can easily be "practically" eliminated by learning the recoil pattern and when the accuracy penalty occurs.
> No i'm not going to tell you how the recoil pattern and accuracy penalty works, this is something you as a player should be figuring out early in when you first get a game.


Spotting someone in CSS actually very well does tell everyone on your team that is close by where they are. In fact it works through smoke, and when they're not even visible besides being on the mini-map.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> I just can't take the team kills and sniper one shot kills...


I actually prefer how the bolt action rifles work cause in real life most of the time you wouldn't survive one of those to the chest


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I actually prefer how the bolt action rifles work cause in real life most of the time you wouldn't survive one of those to the chest


I thought Sniper Rifles were still two hit kill unless a headshot even in hardcore? Or has this been changed during one of the updates?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I thought Sniper Rifles were still two hit kill unless a headshot even in hardcore? Or has this been changed during one of the updates?


Nah, its still the same. Mind you in HC if someone has taken any damage it'll be a one hit kill. iirc one shot deals out 99 damage in HC at close range with the bolt actions...


----------



## james8

99? not much difference with M98B on normal dealing 95 at close range.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Nah, its still the same. Mind you in HC if someone has taken any damage it'll be a one hit kill. iirc one shot deals out 99 damage in HC at close range with the bolt actions...


Meh, that's hardly any different than normal mode. Plus you should be aiming at the head always (this also means you need to be compensating for distance at the same time thus "aiming" at the head still), regardless of the weapon.

I've watched too many players who say they're aiming at head level in games, and all I see is them aiming constantly at the chest, and at times even looking towards the ground.


----------



## james8

dmasteR: yo i'm still waiting for you to get a quad-core so you can teach all of us "how to shoot: the CORRECT way"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> dmasteR: yo i'm still waiting for you to get a quad-core so you can teach all of us "how to shoot: the CORRECT way"


On the way sir, as long as I don't need a new PSU as well.

2600K, RAM, and CPU Bracket should all be shipped sometime today.

I've shown you the video on the basics of how to control recoil and shoot correctly already. You just need to apply it to every weapon.









I will be doing streams though once everything is setup so those who are interested can watch. Fairly time limited though as off season is about to start which means i'll need to be focusing my spare time on CS.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> I just can't take the team kills and sniper one shot kills...


Wow, I couldn't imagine playing without friendly fire. That would completely ruin all immersion. With friendly fire you actually have to have situational awareness, watch the map, properly aim and move as to not harm your team. On noob-core you just run in spraying without a care in the world. I could imagine asking in competitive CS to turn off friendly fire, you would get laughed off the server.

Also, anyone who mentions competitive play and console in the same sentence needs to die.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, I couldn't imagine playing without friendly fire. That would completely ruin all immersion. With friendly fire you actually have to have situational awareness, watch the map, properly aim and move as to not harm your team. On noob-core you just run in spraying without a care in the world. I could imagine asking in competitive CS to turn off friendly fire, you would get laughed off the server.
> Also, anyone who mentions competitive play and console in the same sentence needs to die.


Console competitive gaming is what's partially funding a lot of the PC LAN tournaments in the US actually. Without MLG/Console Tournaments which is ridiculously successful, certain PC LAN tournaments would have much less funding if even still be around. This is completely different outside of the US/Canada

Unfortunately PC FPS tournaments has been dying, while StarCraft 2 is soaring not only in the US, but in Europe and Asia.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Console competitive gaming is what's partially funding a lot of the PC LAN tournaments in the US actually. Without MLG/Console Tournaments which is ridiculously successful, certain PC LAN tournaments would have much less funding if even still be around. This is completely different outside of the US/Canada
> Unfortunately PC FPS tournaments has been dying, while StarCraft 2 is soaring not only in the US, but in Europe and Asia.


I hear ya, sad state really.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Meh, that's hardly any different than normal mode. Plus you should be aiming at the head always (this also means you need to be compensating for distance at the same time thus "aiming" at the head still), regardless of the weapon.
> I've watched too many players who say they're aiming at head level in games, and all I see is them aiming constantly at the chest, and at times even looking towards the ground.


I usually use AR's on full auto so chest shots are perfect for me getting quick kills







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Console competitive gaming is what's partially funding a lot of the PC LAN tournaments in the US actually. Without MLG/Console Tournaments which is ridiculously successful, certain PC LAN tournaments would have much less funding if even still be around. This is completely different outside of the US/Canada
> Unfortunately PC FPS tournaments has been dying, while StarCraft 2 is soaring not only in the US, but in Europe and Asia.


Shame really... the developers are partly to blame here by not supporting LAN's at all on big blockbuster 'competitive' games now, but I think its more to do with the negative connotations PC gaming has, specifically with the community(being stuck up, yes that's what people say) and the entry into it generally being expensive(which really, it is). I want to see it get big again, but right now we have some problems to fix first...


----------



## Fr0sty

omg omg omg

http://battlefield3community.com/f75/battlefield-3-new-york-map-image-discovered-1364/

picture of new-york conquest map :O

at least i hope its true and not some fan made crap


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> omg omg omg
> 
> http://battlefield3community.com/f75/battlefield-3-new-york-map-image-discovered-1364/
> 
> picture of new-york conquest map :O
> 
> Seems sign up only, can you host a copy for us?
> 
> at least i hope its true and not some fan made crap


Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> omg omg omg
> http://battlefield3community.com/f75/battlefield-3-new-york-map-image-discovered-1364/
> picture of new-york conquest map :O
> at least i hope its true and not some fan made crap


im most certain its a fake, that "GUI" is fan made, you can check it out here:

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1460458-ideal-loading-screen-fan-made.html


----------



## calavera

Any word on when this DLC will actually release on PC? I don't care about what maps they are, I just want some new maps.


----------



## Thingamajig

Just uploaded a new video again.

As i've been spamming Viper flying videos most the time, i thought it was only fair i get in some Havoc flight.




I normally hate the Havoc -- like most RUS vehicles -- but the Havoc's grown on me, I've begun to see that it just requires a certain touch to throw it about as much as the viper. Really gotta swing it into those corners.

Viper is still better though.


----------



## BreakDown

Thingamajig ive got a question, what do you think about soflam/javelin combo against the chopper?

is it over powered or is it fine as it is?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Well, I guess he could do that, but the problem is the people who follow his banlist(click followers). They will automatically add the ban to their servers as well, just because the person used a disallowed weapon in Killzone's Metro server. It's supposed to be just for cheaters...
> Check out this funny site called Cheat-o-meter: http://cheatometer.hedix.de/index.php
> Some of my stats are red. What a joke. Basically, anyone who's not a noob is a hacker...


lol, all my stats are green









I really am not sure whether that is good or bad XD

EDIT: it doesn't like my H/K stats for my M16 or the AK74

BTW what does the H/k ratio stand for?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> lol, all my stats are green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am not sure whether that is good or bad XD
> EDIT: it doesn't like my H/K stats for my M16 or the AK74
> BTW what does the H/k ratio stand for?


It's your headshots:kills ratio. Basically it shows how many of your kills with gun X were headshots.


----------



## 98uk

Headshot/Kill I think.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Just played an 80 minute round on Seine Crossing... never again


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Thingamajig ive got a question, what do you think about soflam/javelin combo against the chopper?
> is it over powered or is it fine as it is?


I'd say it's a tad overpowered. Nothing worse then being locked by a soflam, hiding from the lock only to be taken down by a homing jav a minute later. It's too accurate for my liking and there's frequently no warning before it kills you - nothing you can do about it other then fly in the way i usually do. very low, fast, and hope it hits a building or the dirt.

Quite a few things not right with BF3 though...
Jets are OP, which can turn on a dime and hover (practically) while still maintaining good control. Nevermind that they can ram other vehicles sometimes unscathed. The stinger also reloads too fast and now the base AA is totally nerfed.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I'd say it's a tad overpowered. Nothing worse then being locked by a soflam, hiding from the lock only to be taken down by a homing jav a minute later. It's too accurate for my liking and there's frequently no warning before it kills you - nothing you can do about it other then fly in the way i usually do. very low, fast, and hope it hits a building or the dirt.
> Quite a few things not right with BF3 though...
> Jets are OP, which can turn on a dime and hover (practically) while still maintaining good control. Nevermind that they can ram other vehicles sometimes unscathed. The stinger also reloads too fast and now the base AA is totally nerfed.


i had that feeling about the soflam, if its up, most of my helicopter rides tend to be very defensive, staying near base most of the time. I wanted to know if it was me lacking skill or if a good pilot also had trouble with it.

i dont fully agree on jets being OP though, they do tear apart a helicopter, but i think they should, its the only thing they can do with ease, just like the helicopter tears apart a tank. I would like them not to be able to fly at so low speeds (which would help the choppers, becuase they would not have so much time to line up the shot). Being able to ram choppers should be fixed, but thats about it IMO. They have a much harder time killing ground armour and they cant really kill infantry easily.

what do you mean the base AA is nerfed? do you mean the static AA or do you also include the mobile AA?
i have no experience with the static AA myself.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i had that feeling about the soflam, if its up, most of my helicopter rides tend to be very defensive, staying near base most of the time. I wanted to know if it was me lacking skill or if a good pilot also had trouble with it.
> i dont fully agree on jets being OP though, they do tear apart a helicopter, but i think they should, its the only thing they can do with ease, just like the helicopter tears apart a tank. I would like them not to be able to fly at so low speeds (which would help the choppers, becuase they would not have so much time to line up the shot). Being able to ram choppers should be fixed, but thats about it IMO. They have a much harder time killing ground armour and they cant really kill infantry easily.
> what do you mean the base AA is nerfed? do you mean the static AA or do you also include the mobile AA?
> i have no experience with the static AA myself.


Yeah i agree with everything you say here. I also go defensive flying whenever i suspect a soflam being up. At least till I'm able to find it or roughly pinpoint where it can be. I try not to stay in base too much as i never want to give the enemy the chance to predict my movements.

I tend to find that they'll put it either around the edge of the map or someplace overlooking the base. On Firestorm i usually resort to going way off the edge of the map and stealthily emerging on the opposite side (unless a jet ruins my plan), this usually buys me enough time to destroy a few tanks before the soflam is relocated or adjusted on my position - i can almost guarantee it's put up specifically to take me down as i can quite often rack up kills in the 40+ when flying chopper, and earn myself a few enemies in the process.

The damage jets do i think is pretty much right, but how they fly isn't natural and makes ramming/acquiring targets too easy.

When i say base AA i do mean static AA yeah - i seem to remember the last patch reducing the damage it does, now defending against baseraping jets is very difficult.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I'd say it's a tad overpowered. Nothing worse then being locked by a soflam, hiding from the lock only to be taken down by a homing jav a minute later. It's too accurate for my liking and there's frequently no warning before it kills you - nothing you can do about it other then fly in the way i usually do. very low, fast, and hope it hits a building or the dirt.
> Quite a few things not right with BF3 though...
> Jets are OP, which can turn on a dime and hover (practically) while still maintaining good control. Nevermind that they can ram other vehicles sometimes unscathed. The stinger also reloads too fast and now the base AA is totally nerfed.


Soflam/javalin is nothing but a minor annoyance, I really hope they DON'T nerf it...I'm approaching 10 service stars in the attack chopper, but I'm not even close to being a great pilot and I can still sucessfully evade getting hit most of the time simply by ECM'ing the lock off long enough to find a building to hover directly behind. The 2 hotel buildings and the construction site buildings are great for this on Oman, under the bridges on Wake..etc.. As soon as you realize that you can't fly around out in the open for a prolonged amount of time and go godmode against the other team like BF2, it gets tolerable.

Jets on the other hand are way too overpowered against choppers...stalling/blackouts/redouts needs to be introduced, there's barely any penalty for doing any maneuvers in them or slowing down midair which is ridiculous. They slow down to stall speeds without losing altitude which gives them forever to line up easy strafing runs on choppers and then speed off on there merry way. Hell I've bounced the damn flankers on the water on Wake and Oman and have lived each time and just continued like nothing happened.

And static AA is useless. You MIGHT get lucky and catch the noob in a chopper who gets too close to it, but that is rare. It is completely useless against enemy jets, they routinely do flybys and you won't be able to touch them. Static AA needs short range Anti Air missiles on certain maps. I don't mean shooting all the way across the map but think about this, missiles on the static AA on the carrier on Wake/Oman whose range will be to the shore or something like that.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> ....
> Jets on the other hand are way too overpowered against choppers...stalling/blackouts/redouts needs to be introduced, there's barely any penalty for doing any maneuvers in them or slowing down midair which is ridiculous. They slow down to stall speeds without losing altitude which gives them forever to line up easy strafing runs on choppers and then speed off on there merry way. Hell I've bounced the damn flankers on the water on Wake and Oman and have lived each time and just continued like nothing happened.
> And static AA is useless. You MIGHT get lucky and catch the noob in a chopper who gets too close to it, but that is rare. It is completely useless against enemy jets, they routinely do flybys and you won't be able to touch them. Static AA needs short range Anti Air missiles on certain maps. I don't mean shooting all the way across the map but think about this, missiles on the static AA on the carrier on Wake/Oman whose range will be to the shore or something like that.


Completely agree here. Blackouts really would come in handy and help balance out those jets a bit too. As a heli pilot myself i'm frequently chased by jets who often fly specifically to take me out, even if that means ramming. There's very little I'm able to do to counteract their assault unless it's constantly going on the defensive, which makes my contribution to the team as a whole rather low -- my previous video demonstrates this pretty well.

I must admit though, it's quite satisfying hearing a pursuing jet crash nearby because he can't keep up with my manoeuvres.

In these circumstances the only thing i can hope for is my team will respond by jumping in our jets and giving chase, this'll buy me the time i need to properly support my team with little distraction -- unless it's the enemy Mob AA or, worse; Infantry AA.

They also reduced the range of the Static AA which tbh i think is about right now. It's just the damage is stupidly low. It wouldn't be so bad if they perhaps compensated by making it "push" target aircraft a bit more, making unskilled pilots crash.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> And static AA is useless. You MIGHT get lucky and catch the noob in a chopper who gets too close to it, but that is rare. It is completely useless against enemy jets, they routinely do flybys and you won't be able to touch them. Static AA needs short range Anti Air missiles on certain maps. I don't mean shooting all the way across the map but think about this, missiles on the static AA on the carrier on Wake/Oman whose range will be to the shore or something like that.


I disagree, sometimes when I can't be bothered with the map I'll sit in the static AA at main base and I usually come in the top quarter of the scoreboard. It eats jets for breakfast, a 3-4 second burst on target will kill a jet.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Completely agree here. Blackouts really would come in handy and help balance out those jets a bit too. As a heli pilot myself i'm frequently chased by jets who often fly specifically to take me out, even if that means ramming. There's very little I'm able to do to counteract their assault unless it's constantly going on the defensive, which makes my contribution to the team as a whole rather low -- my previous video demonstrates this pretty well.
> I must admit though, it's quite satisfying hearing a pursuing jet crash nearby because he can't keep up with my manoeuvres.
> In these circumstances the only thing i can hope for is my team will respond by jumping in our jets and giving chase, this'll buy me the time i need to properly support my team with little distraction -- unless it's the enemy Mob AA or, worse; Infantry AA.
> They also reduced the range of the Static AA which tbh i think is about right now. It's just the damage is stupidly low. It wouldn't be so bad if they perhaps compensated by making it "push" target aircraft a bit more, making unskilled pilots crash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I disagree, sometimes when I can't be bothered with the map I'll sit in the static AA at main base and I usually come in the top quarter of the scoreboard. It eats jets for breakfast, a 3-4 second burst on target will kill a jet.


I find that hard to believe unless they are noobs in the planes flying at low altitudes.
Depends on the map, obviously on Oshkoshbigosh Canals you can hit a damn ant from across the map if you wanted to, Operation Firestorm on the U.S. side is fairly easy, Kharg Island on the RU side is easy because of field of view. They have ******ed placement for both side on Caspian, useless on the carriers on Oman and Wake, ******ed placement on RU side of Oman.

I really don't get the idiot field of views on these placements, look at Operation Firestorm, the one on the U.S. obviously has a greater field of view than the Russian one.
If they wanted to balance the AA threat why the heck didn't they stick the U.S. one right behind the big hill by the runway like they did on the Russian side? It seems on some maps they only want the enemy exposed when they try and fly behind your base, but still even in this against any decent pilots, with the AA in it's current state you won't even touch them.

But yea maybe if you can knock them off their flight path with a hit or two it would be helpful.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I find that hard to believe unless they are noobs in the planes flying at low altitudes.


Most are jets flying over the uncap yeah, thats what the static AA is for though, it's not there to wipe out stuff half way across the map.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Actually it's 1/2 worthless on Kharg. I can easily take the scout or attack chopper from the carrier, hug the backside (side that's not facing the capture points) of the mountain area on the left side, and make my way to behind the RU base and baserape the airfield and the AA won't be able to touch me from that angle or anything for that matter if you dip below the cliffs on the coastline. You can also do this on the RU and go to the carrier and get behind the whole US team since not too many people man the static AA (on the shore by the hovercrafts) on that map or even look back.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I'd say it's a tad overpowered. Nothing worse then being locked by a soflam, hiding from the lock only to be taken down by a homing jav a minute later. It's too accurate for my liking and there's frequently no warning before it kills you - nothing you can do about it other then fly in the way i usually do. very low, fast, and hope it hits a building or the dirt.
> Quite a few things not right with BF3 though...
> Jets are OP, which can turn on a dime and hover (practically) while still maintaining good control. Nevermind that they can ram other vehicles sometimes unscathed. The stinger also reloads too fast and now the base AA is totally nerfed.


Well I still can't hit jets with the stinger unless I catch them using their flares early. If there are two people in the heli both using flares, or jammer getting a hit on a heli is just about impossible. Slowing down reload time will make it even worse.
After watching some jets, and helicopter teams and the damage they cant put out. There is no way any sort of nerf should be done to AA of any kind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I disagree, sometimes when I can't be bothered with the map I'll sit in the static AA at main base and I usually come in the top quarter of the scoreboard. It eats jets for breakfast, a 3-4 second burst on target will kill a jet.


This. A burst will easily take jets out if they get too close.


----------



## 98uk

Peeps have to remember AA isn't always about actually killing, it's a deterrent. You move a mobile AA into a good position with buildings near it and you bet a jet thinks twice about running that area after a lock or two.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Peeps have to remember AA isn't always about actually killing, it's a deterrent. You move a mobile AA into a good position with buildings near it and you bet a jet thinks twice about running that area after a lock or two.


Good point. I started flying too late after launch.
It does not matter which server I get into, jet pilots are always better than me.
So I reverted to stingers, or any other anti-air I can get my hands on.
I'll still fly some to test out the other pilots, but usually finish rounds out as infantry, or armor.
Two guys using stingers together, or even a stinger squad would be ideal.
Yesterday in a random server on Wake, the team getting beat down by both attack, and transport helicopters got fed up.
I watched a amazing stream of five stingers take out the transport helicopter.

So if your fed up with jets, and helicopters making you there girlfriends, like I am.
Get out your stingers, don't leave it up to one guy on your team. Help take out that aircraft.


----------



## 98uk

The absolute pro tip for jet piloting is no AA missiles! Nothing makes a pilot more cautious than an incessant beeping. If you can creep up behind someone with the main gun, not locking them, they will not know you are there. Wait until they are turning or flying straight and just spray them.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The absolute pro tip for jet piloting is no AA missiles! Nothing makes a pilot more cautious than an incessant beeping. If you can creep up behind someone with the main gun, not locking them, they will not know you are there. Wait until they are turning or flying straight and just spray them.


Yeah, that is how I've got most of my kills in the jet.
My problem is usually when i hit them and miss the disable. They vanish, and then I go bye bye.
Or the second jet kills me as I am lining up my shot on the other jet. Or some other form of AA gets me.
I've watched videos, practiced on empty servers, set up key bindings to get more comfortable.
Going to take some more work to get really good at flying.
Until then, all the pilots will pay for making me feel like such a chump in the air.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The absolute pro tip for jet piloting is no AA missiles! Nothing makes a pilot more cautious than an incessant beeping. If you can creep up behind someone with the main gun, not locking them, they will not know you are there. Wait until they are turning or flying straight and just spray them.


agreed, i never use missiles on anything (Except for choppers(because i have not unlocked others yet)) It is so satisfying to sneak up onto an enemy jet and disable his jet before he know you are there. I generally go back and forth from flying high, to extremely low, and therefore most enemy pilots don't follow. (Lots are afraid of low flying, i figure, its just a game, doesn't matter if i die)


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You should be able to start with 2 players now.


Yeah, I just managed to start with 1 player using ProCon.

Tried the RU side heli; no matter what I do, its just keeps rolling and I can't control it ..







Tried the RU jet as well, and that wasn't too bad. But I can't try it on proper servers because I haven't been able to unlock anything for the jet yet; I get taken down by either jet pros or soflam+javelin pros within seconds ..


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Actually it's 1/2 worthless on Kharg. I can easily take the scout or attack chopper from the carrier, hug the backside (side that's not facing the capture points) of the mountain area on the left side, and make my way to behind the RU base and baserape the airfield and the AA won't be able to touch me from that angle or anything for that matter if you dip below the cliffs on the coastline. You can also do this on the RU and go to the carrier and get behind the whole US team since not too many people man the static AA (on the shore by the hovercrafts) on that map or even look back.


Then again if you get caught doing in a server that forbids base raping, noob. You'd get banned.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Finally setup a 360 controller. Flying is so much more manageable now.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Finally setup a 360 controller. Flying is so much more manageable now.


Flying, okay, for a second there i though you were gonna use it for infantry XD.

I use a flight stick, but i suppose that if you like a controller it would work too. I would not be able to stand it in the long run, My x52 has grown on me too much. (Not saying that any are better than others, i have had my ass handed to me who use mouse+Keyboard with jets and chopper)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> The absolute pro tip for jet piloting is no AA missiles! Nothing makes a pilot more cautious than an incessant beeping. If you can creep up behind someone with the main gun, not locking them, they will not know you are there. Wait until they are turning or flying straight and just spray them.


Yep, that's probably the best tip as a jet pilot.

There's nothing that gives me more pleasure than beating an enemy jet with the main gunner, right from behind.


----------



## OverClocker55

did i beat the support group?


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Yeah, I just managed to start with 1 player using ProCon.
> Tried the RU side heli; no matter what I do, its just keeps rolling and I can't control it ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the RU jet as well, and that wasn't too bad. But I can't try it on proper servers because I haven't been able to unlock anything for the jet yet; I get taken down by either jet pros or soflam+javelin pros within seconds ..


Always said this was an incredibly stupid move from DICE, jets should have had flares already unlocked for all players from the very start atleast, i was finding it difficult when i started using jets two days after release when everyone was still getting the hang of it, don't even wanna know what it's like now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yep, that's probably the best tip as a jet pilot.
> There's nothing that gives me more pleasure than beating an enemy jet with the main gunner, right from behind.


I always thought the main gun was a bit useless but once you get used to it and can shoot ahead of jets and damage them no matter the distance it becomes utterly lethal, i like to use the gun with the pods on ground vehicles aswell, works a treat.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> did i beat the support group?


Beat it..? That's one of the unlocks, although, I'm not even sure how many there are. With that unlock everyone in your squad gets an extra nade now when you have it loaded out. Forget what number it is--I'm thinking 4--I usually use the mouse wheel (the ONLY time I use the mouse wheel) to scroll to it if I end up needing it. So when you squad up, look and see what they have outfitted, it'll show next to their names, and if you wanna rock it (noone else has it; don't stack similar specializations) be sure and tell them: "Yo, squad frag enabled, we all have an extra nade." A lot of guys don't know to check the specializations their squad has outfitted.

You will "beat" support when you unlock all the weapons and can use any weapon (US/RU) on any team (US/RU).


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Always said this was an incredibly stupid move from DICE, jets should have had flares already unlocked for all players from the very start atleast, i was finding it difficult when i started using jets two days after release when everyone was still getting the hang of it, don't even wanna know what it's like now.
> I always thought the main gun was a bit useless but once you get used to it and can shoot ahead of jets and damage them no matter the distance it becomes utterly lethal, i like to use the gun with the pods on ground vehicles aswell, works a treat.


I had trouble unlocking flares until I found out you get points by capturing flags. So in caspian I just drove up to the nearest flag with my jet and capped the point


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you want we could practice dogfighting together ?
> i suck at it btw
> anything flying related
> this video is hilarious


Well, I suck at it too, so I guess we're alright







And that'd be cool. I can change to Caspian or Firestorm and limit to 2 players, and we can have all the fun. Its a ranked server, mind ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I had trouble unlocking flares until I found out you get points by capturing flags. So in caspian I just drove up to the nearest flag with my jet and capped the point


I might just try that actually, cheers for the tip


----------



## Fr0sty

ranked or not my stats allready blows so id be all up for it


----------



## calavera

Jet ramming is extremely annoying. Skill-less newbies can't hit worth crap so they ram it. Jets need to explode upon impact with another vehicle all the time. It's ridiculous how a jet will survive a direct ram to a heli while the heli blows up. Where's the logic in that?

On a brighter note, I got the 20 hours in heli medal yesterday. like a boss.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Nah, its still the same. Mind you in HC if someone has taken any damage it'll be a one hit kill. iirc one shot deals out 99 damage in HC at close range with the bolt actions...


I've been playing HC lately, and just messing around with the l96 with a Holo sight and silencer for close range encounters; I was getting one shot kills on almost everyone, wheteher they had taken damage previous or not.

I think the l96 is probably my favorite sniper by far. It just feels like it has less bullet drop than the others, is more pinpoint accurate (this is just by feel, not sure if it's true).


----------



## redalert

I had something happen too me tonight that I didnt' think was possible. I was a gunner in a tank and I got killed by a sniper.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I had something happen too me tonight that I didnt' think was possible. I was a gunner in a tank and I got killed by a sniper.


I accidentally killed someone in a tank with a sniper rifle before, I don't know how though. A tank drove around a corner right in front of me so I just shot at it in frustration and got a kill, lol.


----------



## JCG

Can't remember details but I saw a YouTube video of someone blowing up an IFV with a shotgun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ranked or not my stats allready blows so id be all up for it


Lol same here


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Jet ramming is extremely annoying. Skill-less newbies can't hit worth crap so they ram it. Jets need to explode upon impact with another vehicle all the time. It's ridiculous how a jet will survive a direct ram to a heli while the heli blows up. Where's the logic in that?
> On a brighter note, I got the 20 hours in heli medal yesterday. like a boss.


obviously because the body of a jet is much firmer than a heli. see, jets fly at higher speeds than heli so they can take more force.
stop whining and think PHYSICS bro


----------



## JCG

That made me chuckle!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I accidentally killed someone in a tank with a sniper rifle before, I don't know how though. A tank drove around a corner right in front of me so I just shot at it in frustration and got a kill, lol.


Well its good to know that it is possible, I had to check the person's battlelog who killed me after that

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Supa_Skiller/stats/354702812/ Almost 1100 SPM and 4.6 K/D ratio seems legit to me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can't remember details but I saw a YouTube video of someone blowing up an IFV with a shotgun.
> Lol same here


I saw that video there was some c4 on the IFV


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Beat it..? That's one of the unlocks, although, I'm not even sure how many there are. With that unlock everyone in your squad gets an extra nade now when you have it loaded out. Forget what number it is--I'm thinking 4--I usually use the mouse wheel (the ONLY time I use the mouse wheel) to scroll to it if I end up needing it. So when you squad up, look and see what they have outfitted, it'll show next to their names, and if you wanna rock it (noone else has it; don't stack similar specializations) be sure and tell them: "Yo, squad frag enabled, we all have an extra nade." A lot of guys don't know to check the specializations their squad has outfitted.
> You will "beat" support when you unlock all the weapons and can use any weapon (US/RU) on any team (US/RU).


No the score is stuck at the last 1.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover*
> 
> I've been playing HC lately, and just messing around with the l96 with a Holo sight and silencer for close range encounters; I was getting one shot kills on almost everyone, wheteher they had taken damage previous or not.
> I think the l96 is probably my favorite sniper by far. It just feels like it has less bullet drop than the others, is more pinpoint accurate (this is just by feel, not sure if it's true).


the good thing i like about it is the big tracer round you see glowing in your scope for long range targets .. but at close range up to 200 meters its a beast in accuracy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can't remember details but I saw a YouTube video of someone blowing up an IFV with a shotgun.
> Lol same here


the jeep he rammed into that lav was packed full of c4 and he used frag round to blow it up hence the kill goes to the shotgun .. LOL weird but funny for the poor lav driver

you mean this?




3 man tank wrecking crew


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the good thing i like about it is the big tracer round you see glowing in your scope for long range targets .. but at close range up to 200 meters its a beast in accuracy


I love the L96, best sniper rifle I think(over half my kills are straight up headshots, and I've only used it with irons/ACOG/RDS). When there are snipers at a ridiculous range shooting at me I like dodging their bullets, when I see them fire I run away from where I was, at long ranges it usually gives me more than enough time to get out of the path of the bullet. Then I try to shoot them, making a game out of it is fun









Also, is it possible for people to shoot you out of the cockpit of the helis in one shot? There was a guy sniping me out of the cobra constantly for some reason(from a ridiculous range, which made me think he was hacking in some way).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the good thing i like about it is the big tracer round you see glowing in your scope for long range targets .. but at close range up to 200 meters its a beast in accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> I love the L96, best sniper rifle I think(over half my kills are straight up headshots, and I've only used it with irons/ACOG/RDS). When there are snipers at a ridiculous range shooting at me I like dodging their bullets, when I see them fire I run away from where I was, at long ranges it usually gives me more than enough time to get out of the path of the bullet. Then I try to shoot them, making a game out of it is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it possible for people to shoot you out of the cockpit of the helis in one shot? There was a guy sniping me out of the cobra constantly for some reason(from a ridiculous range, which made me think he was hacking in some way).
Click to expand...

You can headset people out of the heli.








M98b > L96. IMO


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can headset people out of the heli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M98b > L96. IMO


How hard is it to do? Because I'd had it happen to me four or five times from ~500m(in-game) while I was trying to dodge AA. Surely, it isn't that easy?

And I prefer it because of the bigger magazine and its less clunky


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the good thing i like about it is the big tracer round you see glowing in your scope for long range targets .. but at close range up to 200 meters its a beast in accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> I love the L96, best sniper rifle I think(over half my kills are straight up headshots, and I've only used it with irons/ACOG/RDS). When there are snipers at a ridiculous range shooting at me I like dodging their bullets, when I see them fire I run away from where I was, at long ranges it usually gives me more than enough time to get out of the path of the bullet. Then I try to shoot them, making a game out of it is fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is it possible for people to shoot you out of the cockpit of the helis in one shot? There was a guy sniping me out of the cobra constantly for some reason(from a ridiculous range, which made me think he was hacking in some way).
Click to expand...

its possible to headshot someone out of heli or jet but at longer range it would take a god like sniper to pull it ...

not too confidend at close range with a l96 .. but ill take an sks iron sight foregrip + silencer instead

not too found of scopes sights unless they are 8x or beyond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You can headset people out of the heli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M98b > L96. IMO


m98b sure has a faster traveling bullet but i can't correct my aim past 700 with it ... past that range id need to go with the l96's inferior bullet velocity because of the big tracer .. way easier for me to correct my aim fast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> How hard is it to do? Because I'd had it happen to me four or five times from ~500m(in-game) while I was trying to dodge AA. Surely, it isn't that easy?
> And I prefer it because of the bigger magazine and its less clunky


5 times same dude in same game?

do you have his name?

placing a 500 meters shot on someone walking or running isnt that hard .. but in an heli.. its quite something to even do once ... let alone 5 times in same round


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 5 times same dude in same game?
> do you have his name?
> placing a 500 meters shot on someone walking or running isnt that hard .. but in an heli.. its quite something to even do once ... let alone 5 times in same round


Yeah, same game. I'd never been sniped out of a chopper so I was amazed that it happened 5 times in a row... I'll see if I can find his name, it was the last game I'd played on oman(which admittedly was a while ago







).

EDIT found him(I think), its funny because I have higher accuracy than him! Must've just been some really lucky pot shots then


----------



## BreakDown

killing people on the scout heli is very easy, so if you were driving the little bird, theres youre problem, otherwise, no idea.


----------



## Precision_PC

Decided to play a different server than my normal ones.
Ended up playing with these two guys.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TheLeadMachine/stats/326821224/ *84-7*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1CH1Joe/stats/321249459/ *101-6*

Maybe stay away from this server, removed it from my favorites.
[iO] 24/7 City Maps 1000 Tickets - iogaming.net [NFO-CHI]
Good times.


----------



## james8

wow i have never shot anyone out of a chopper before 
i did managed to base rape this dude camping for a jet at oman from crane to ship 1049m though


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> wow i have never shot anyone out of a chopper before
> i did managed to base rape this dude camping for a jet at oman from crane to ship 1049m though


I've shot people out of the Huey and the Little Bird but not the Havoc or Viper. Although I have been shot out of the Viper a time or 2. I've shot people pilots out of the Little Bird with pistols, AK 74 shotguns, just about anything. Its like its made of paper.


----------



## calavera

I shot out the gunner and/or pilot out of an attack chopper a few times as support and recon. With support it was less than 100m and they were flying pretty low. With recon it was pretty far away but the chopper was flying in a steady manner.

I also got shot out while I was flying the chopper but that guy was blatantly hacking. He just stood out in the open and spraying everywhere but every single bullet hit. lol


----------



## alienguts

Whats with all the guys who pride the javelin in their youtube video but are total newb and sit there locked on target as they shoot it off?

THey tend to stand out in open and direct lock the thing like they don't know how to wrap it? jav noobs all over youtube.


----------



## Sistum Id

So BF3 servers are down. I thought I would play some of the single player. Keeps taking me to the home page saying servers down. I can't even play the single player while the servers are down or I'm I overlooking something?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> So BF3 servers are down. I thought I would play some of the single player. Keeps taking me to the home page saying servers down. I can't even play the single player while the servers are down or I'm I overlooking something?


gotta wait for the servers to be back up online


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> So BF3 servers are down. I thought I would play some of the single player. Keeps taking me to the home page saying servers down. I can't even play the single player while the servers are down or I'm I overlooking something?


Try launching it with origin, for some reason it opened the SP for me.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> gotta wait for the servers to be back up online


This is so stupid. I'm really annoyed now. I'm also annoyed at all the PKP users. Talk about gun abuse.


----------



## ACM

With me just starting to play FPS games a lot more I find it hard to get a server with teammate that follow the objective..

I'm a level 2 & I end up in 2-4 place (I'm not even doing that good K/D is like 15/13) on my team a lot of times... what does it take to get a team that doesn't run around the whole map on Rush running & gunning like it's MW3.

Sadly for me starting to play FPS games I cannot enjoy this.


----------



## Sistum Id

I can't even start Orgin, keeps saying incorrect password entered.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> This is so stupid. I'm really annoyed now. I'm also annoyed at all the PKP users. Talk about gun abuse.


You're annoyed by PKP ? lols...

Anyway i can play sp even if servers are down. Also i was in a game when servers went down but i could still play so could the other 40ish people on. But i quit to do something and i can't join now due to battlelog beeing down.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> You're annoyed by PKP ? lols...
> Anyway i can play sp even if servers are down. Also i was in a game when servers went down but i could still play so could the other 40ish people on. But i quit to do something and i can't join now due to battlelog beeing down.


I don't know, a lot of people seem to use it and just camp around corners or hallways waiting for someone. I see people with 50+ stars or even 100 stars with that gun. 1 shot headshot from long range is super annoying. The accuracy on the LMG is far to high imo.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> EDIT found him(I think), its funny because I have higher accuracy than him! Must've just been some really lucky pot shots then


That doesn't mean anything... I have played against (and with) players before that will go like 20-0 pulling off insane shots, then you find them later standing in the middle of the street somewhere spinning in circles, standing in an obvious place and will not fire at you no matter what you do etc... and to address the accuracy I have seen teammates sitting in base camp before firing off clip after clip into the ground and when you scope over them they are the name of someone who the other team keeps calling a hack... Some of these guys are smart enough not to go all out insane 200-1 games with 109% accuracy so they wont get banned from servers. Not saying that was what this guy was doing, but it seems more reasonable than getting popped 5 times in a round out of a heli unless you were just hovering...

My own worst horror story in a chopper is getting 1 shot popped by a pp-19 @ the beginning of a round on sharqi as I was taking off in the havok... I am sure that was just luck as he claimed though.







(he ended up placing 1st and going like 56-3, but somehow didnt get pb or gcc kicked)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> This is so stupid. I'm really annoyed now. I'm also annoyed at all the PKP users. Talk about gun abuse.


be happy that its not usas-12 frag rounds in every map or something ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> I don't know, a lot of people seem to use it and just camp around corners or hallways waiting for someone. I see people with 50+ stars or even 100 stars with that gun. 1 shot headshot from long range is super annoying. The accuracy on the LMG is far to high imo.


ahh yes metro.. now it all sounds too familiar

the pkp isnt the most accurate at ranges .. its just that it deals a blunt punch compared to other lmg and has an easy to deal with recoil

but sadly i dont whore that lmg ... i stick with the m249 instead


----------



## Stefy

Ever since I got the PC version of BF3 I'm constantly being kicked out by admins for no good reasons. Also that the game is browser-based is just ridiculous. Might go back to Xbox if I keep getting kicked.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> Ever since I got the PC version of BF3 I'm constantly being kicked out by admins for no good reasons. Also that the game is browser-based is just ridiculous. Might go back to Xbox if I keep getting kicked.


why were you kicked?

admins usually put a reason in the kick message

and anyway change server


----------



## alancsalt

From Fudzilla:

DICE to hire anti-cheat administrator


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> be happy that its not usas-12 frag rounds in every map or something ...
> ahh yes metro.. now it all sounds too familiar
> the pkp isnt the most accurate at ranges .. its just that it deals a blunt punch compared to other lmg and has an easy to deal with recoil
> but sadly i dont whore that lmg ... i stick with the m249 instead


I think the PKP is a bit like the M60 on BC2 pre-patch... it can be beaten but for what it is it's damned good. In saying that, I'm happy how the weapons were at launch, let alone after patches(same with the vehicles). If they just don't do any more balancing people will figure out how to counter the weapons that they are getting killed by so much







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Fudzilla:
> DICE to hire anti-cheat administrator


Interesting... I'd like it if they took a similar approach to VAC(if they are indeed revamping the anti-cheating systems), that'd be a helluva deterrent to hacking.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Fudzilla:
> DICE to hire anti-cheat administrator


is that a rumor?

my bet on end results of it would be -poor-


----------



## [email protected]

How does jets perform with a 360 controller?


----------



## digitally

yes they do


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> is that a rumor?
> my bet on end results of it would be -poor-


Not a rumour. The job description is on this link below. Dice is seeking an anti cheat admin....course you'd have to go live in Stockholm.

http://www.dice.se/hiring.asp

http://www.gamepolitics.com/2012/01/30/dice-seeks-anti-cheat-administrator

Just Google it. Word has spread.


----------



## [email protected]

I knew about this job offer. I really wish i had expertise in this area cuz i'd move to Sweden. I hear chicks are hot in Sweden and will do anything with you







Not to mention 100% full access to Bf3 goodies







But most of all i bet the paycheck is nice too.

And best best of all, you'd have the highest expertise to stop cheaters







I hope they hire someone REALLY good.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I knew about this job offer. I really wish i had expertise in this area cuz i'd move to Sweden. I hear chicks are hot in Sweden and will do anything with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention 100% full access to Bf3 goodies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most of all i bet the paycheck is nice too.
> And best best of all, you'd have the highest expertise to stop cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they hire someone REALLY good.


Thats a sig.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I shot out the gunner and/or pilot out of an attack chopper a few times as support and recon. With support it was less than 100m and they were flying pretty low. With recon it was pretty far away but the chopper was flying in a steady manner.
> I also got shot out while I was flying the chopper but that guy was blatantly hacking. He just stood out in the open and spraying everywhere but every single bullet hit. lol


My favorite is shooting a fully loaded Huey with a tank round right in the passenger compartment. Bodies flying out of the helicopter everywhere! Some of my favorite stuff to do in BF3.


----------



## calavera

Just checked our OCN platoon and noticed two monsters: 555monk or BenchAndGames


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Fudzilla:
> DICE to hire anti-cheat administrator


Nice move, but I can see it now.

BF3 anti cheat administrator found using hacks, in the news.
Not sure if it helps solve any problems, hacks might just target this sucker until he quits.
Then no one else will take the job because their scared. (sarcasm)


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Can't remember details but I saw a YouTube video of someone blowing up an IFV with a shotgun.
> Lol same here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> My favorite is shooting a fully loaded Huey with a tank round right in the passenger compartment. Bodies flying out of the helicopter everywhere! Some of my favorite stuff to do in BF3.


That makes me rage so hard. Consistently i am the only person actually shooting at enemies in the Huey, and i am almost always the first to get killed my random fire


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Nah, its still the same. Mind you in HC if someone has taken any damage it'll be a one hit kill. iirc one shot deals out 99 damage in HC at close range with the bolt actions...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been playing HC lately, and just messing around with the l96 with a Holo sight and silencer for close range encounters; I was getting one shot kills on almost everyone, wheteher they had taken damage previous or not.
> 
> I think the l96 is probably my favorite sniper by far. It just feels like it has less bullet drop than the others, is more pinpoint accurate (this is just by feel, not sure if it's true).
Click to expand...

Yep, The high powered bolt actions can 1 hit players in hardcore (body shots). Sometimes fun to just go iron sights for a bit of accuracy challenge, because you only have that one shot.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Just checked our OCN platoon and noticed two monsters: 555monk or BenchAndGames


Which one of the platoons? Cause last time I checked people already created like 3 or 4 platoons...


----------



## owcraftsman

Congrats to the EGC vs. OCN Swag Winners
OCN winners
OmegaNemesis28
PRloaded
boombexus
Taylornator_8000
tehflipd
Frawlly
Gaz432
HEAT_pRo1
WayofHonor
-end-FiNiTy

see the game server thread for details if you haven't already

Have you guys seen this?

BF3 Cheat-o-Meter

Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought I'd share it here.
I got the link from a thread over at the EVGA forums.
It's a great tool for server admins.
Peace


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Congrats to the EGC vs. OCN Swag Winners
> OCN winners
> OmegaNemesis28
> PRloaded
> boombexus
> Taylornator_8000
> tehflipd
> Frawlly
> Gaz432
> HEAT_pRo1
> WayofHonor
> -end-FiNiTy
> see the game server thread for details if you haven't already
> Have you guys seen this?
> BF3 Cheat-o-Meter
> Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought I'd share it here.
> I got the link from a thread over at the EVGA forums.
> It's a great tool for server admins.
> Peace


what does that cheatometer do

I have 2/40 cheatpoints yet i never cheated in my life.

Maybe in 1997.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Which one of the platoons? Cause last time I checked people already created like 3 or 4 platoons...


This platoon with 210 fans.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> This platoon with 210 fans.


I know him personally and I can tell you he's not as good as he appears to be. He just plays TDM all day long and no other big modes, if he played Conquest Large his skill/points would be much lower.

Whenever he joined my server on Conquest Large 64 players, he never got that good in scoreboard.









And I think he lives at the computer, almost 500 hours already.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> what does that cheatometer do
> 
> I have 2/40 cheatpoints yet i never cheated in my life.
> 
> Maybe in 1997.


It's just a tool to check someone quickly if their stats are wayyyy above average, like unrealistic stats, then it will highlight it and gives the player a score I guess, of how likely they are a cheater.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> BF3 Cheat-o-Meter
> Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought I'd share it here.
> I got the link from a thread over at the EVGA forums.
> It's a great tool for server admins.
> Peace


Hasn't been updated in a while... I'm level 41, and it says I'm level 30.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Finally setup a 360 controller. Flying is so much more manageable now.


man i had the opposite experience with a 360 controller. When i first started flying choppers i kept thinking this would be so much easier with a controller. I finally broke down and bought one and discovered i was WAY better with k/m.. wasted $45 lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Hasn't been updated in a while... I'm level 41, and it says I'm level 30.


Go to http://bf3stats.com and type in your name and click update.










Does that mean I'm about average or that I suck and am definitely not a cheater?


----------



## Fr0sty

real life mav


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> From Fudzilla: DICE to hire anti-cheat administrator


Already posted
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owcraftsman*
> 
> Have you guys seen this?
> BF3 Cheat-o-Meter
> Sorry if this has been posted before but I thought I'd share it here.
> It's a great tool for server admins.


Already posted as well. The site is a joke. Anyone who doesn't suck is hacking apparently...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Just checked our OCN platoon and noticed two monsters: 555monk or BenchAndGames


555monk got caught cheating recently.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> real life mav


I was expecting to see someone standing on top of it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Whoop!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I was expecting to see someone standing on top of it.


LOL

and im glad dice is fixing the mav elevator bug


----------



## OverClocker55

PB kicking for random reasons? It happened to me again.. Ehh COD here I come.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Does BC3 have in-game voice now?


----------



## james8

^you can ask DICE about that but i doubt that they'll say anything before its release.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> real life mav


Though it has been way too long since my high school and college days to remember the formulas to come up with kinetic energy. I would have to say that the mav would most definitely have no issue road killing someone. (lets face it if it knocks you out in the middle of a battle your as good as dead)

"The gasoline engine powered RQ-16 is reported to weigh 8.4 kilograms (*20 lb*), have an endurance of around 40 minutes, 10,500-foot (3,200 m) ceiling and an operating radius of about 6 nautical miles (11 km). Forward speeds up to 70 knots (130 km/h)" (130km/h is around *80mph*)

Just for craps and giggles get a 20lb weight and chuck it at a buddies head (you wont throw at anywhere near the speed the mav gets) I would be willing to bet he would be quite disoriented,(and mad) if not knocked out...


----------



## james8

K=1/2mv^2









about 5882J for MAV at max speed.
in contrast a 7.62x51mm round has about 3799J

present this to the noobs so they stop whining about the MAV


----------



## Fr0sty

try to figure out kinetic energy equation and then try to find how much energy a human can take to the body or even his head before it being fatal

heavyweight boxers regularly take more then 20 punch of more then 700 pounds of force per round

can that mav do this?

and super heavyweight can even land punches in the 1000pounds of force ... add to that the ammount they take to the body each round and i doubt an mav could road kill someone in just one blow without taking some damages ... let alone repeat enough times to kill someone


----------



## Slightly skewed

Worst. Update. Ever. Browser crashes. Teleporting. And *worse* hit reg, if you can believe it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> K=1/2mv^2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 5882J for MAV at max speed.
> in contrast a 7.62x51mm round has about 3799J
> present this to the noobs so they stop whining about the MAV


did you forget to mention that the bullet has more kinetic energy per size then the mav and its made to penetrate flesh ..

and also .. the stats he gave you were not the stats of the model posted in the video .. making your calculation wrong ..

the exact numbers would end up like this

2100.77980983 for the mav posted in the video

+ its not small and pointy like a bullet anyway









+ general weight of normal cars is around what? 1400kg for civic kind of cars? and if they run you over at say 20kmh that would give us a total of 21604.9383061

and yet people survive those encounters


----------



## shad0wfax

It's not so bad to take 410 ft-lb to the torso if it's coming from an object with a large surface area, such as the foot of an elephant or the relatively flat side of a MAV that's moving at a very slow velocity, in comparison to a fired bullet; this may or may not kill you, depending on a number of factors and luck.

It's an entirely different matter to take 410 ft-lb to the torso if it's a small 0.454 inch diameter round nose (or hollowpoint) from a .45 ACP moving at 850-900 ft/sec; this is far more likely to kill you, depending on where that bullet penetrates your body and what vital organs it shreds.

Getting center-punched by a 2,580 to 2,600 ft-lb 0.308 diameter round from a 7.62x51 that's moving between 2,400 and 2,600 ft/sec is almost certain death, unless it fails to expand, passes right through your torso in a clean little hole, misses your arteries, does not stop your heart, your lungs don't fill with blood, and you have a trauma center very closeby.

Given a choice between the three I'll take the impact from a MAV any day of the week. Heck, I'd choose a full-blown automobile at 35 mph over being shot.

Of course if you let me wear some nice soft armor, say some high quality level III-A gear with some nice level IV+ multi-strike plates over it, I'd opt for being shot, provided that the enemy is kind enough to hit the center of the rifle plates.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's not so bad to take 410 ft-lb to the torso if it's coming from an object with a large surface area, such as the foot of an elephant or the relatively flat side of a MAV that's moving at a very slow velocity, in comparison to a fired bullet; this may or may not kill you, depending on a number of factors and luck.
> 
> It's an entirely different matter to take 410 ft-lb to the torso if it's a small 0.454 inch diameter round nose (or hollowpoint) from a .45 ACP moving at 850-900 ft/sec; this is far more likely to kill you, depending on where that bullet penetrates your body and what vital organs it shreds.
> 
> Getting center-punched by a 2,580 to 2,600 ft-lb 0.308 diameter round from a 7.62x51 that's moving between 2,400 and 2,600 ft/sec is almost certain death, unless it fails to expand, passes right through your torso in a clean little hole, misses your arteries, does not stop your heart, your lungs don't fill with blood, and you have a trauma center very closeby.
> 
> Given a choice between the three I'll take the impact from a MAV any day of the week. Heck, I'd choose a full-blown automobile at 35 mph over being shot.
> 
> Of course if you let me wear some nice soft armor, say some high quality level III-A gear with some nice level IV+ multi-strike plates over it, I'd opt for being shot, provided that the enemy is kind enough to hit the center of the rifle plates.


well said +rep for the perfect understanding of the situation


----------



## Kevlo

My current goal is to bring my cheater likelihood thingmabob to think i am a cheater with standard gameplay. So far it says that i am 89/480 or 18.5% likely to be a cheater.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> K=1/2mv^2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about 5882J for MAV at max speed.
> in contrast a 7.62x51mm round has about 3799J
> present this to the noobs so they stop whining about the MAV


So a 200lb woman sitting on you would be the same as her standing on you in on her right heel?


----------



## Fr0sty

omg the knife is so bugged :S :O

i didnt even notice before .. but after playing a couple rounds of knife only server it is now obvious

the animation is bugged up badly .. let alone hit detection with the knife

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/19258951/1/338586921/

anyway that wasnt so bad .. + we played against a good team .. they never were less then 4 per one of our guy :O

the little support that could

funny and epic video


----------



## Precision_PC

That was great, he ran across the middle of the map with no concern for his own safety. That's dedication.

I had a awesome c4 double kill yesterday. I'm busy setting up a jihad jeep, threw the c4 on the jeep and was just about to jump in.
Then bam, team switch for being the last to join the server. I spawn on the other team as support, pull out my c4 trigger, and yeah they dead.

Funny part was when you switch teams, you get to see where you were until it switches you.
So I saw the two guys jump in and take off, even better was the guy that drove off watched me put the c4 on his jeep.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> That was great, he ran across the middle of the map with no concern for his own safety. That's dedication.
> I had a awesome c4 double kill yesterday. I'm busy setting up a jihad jeep, threw the c4 on the jeep and was just about to jump in.
> Then bam, team switch for being the last to join the server. I spawn on the other team as support, pull out my c4 trigger, and yeah they dead.
> Funny part was when you switch teams, you get to see where you were until it switches you.
> So I saw the two guys jump in and take off, even better was the guy that drove off watched me put the c4 on his jeep.


LOL


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> That was great, he ran across the middle of the map with no concern for his own safety. That's dedication.
> 
> I had a awesome c4 double kill yesterday. I'm busy setting up a jihad jeep, threw the c4 on the jeep and was just about to jump in.
> Then bam, team switch for being the last to join the server. I spawn on the other team as support, pull out my c4 trigger, and yeah they dead.
> 
> Funny part was when you switch teams, you get to see where you were until it switches you.
> So I saw the two guys jump in and take off, even better was the guy that drove off watched me put the c4 on his jeep.


Aha, great story, and lol at that support running soo far. Sometimes crazy antics pay off big, and it's great moments like that which make the game awesome.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> My current goal is to bring my cheater likelihood thingmabob to think i am a cheater with standard gameplay. So far it says that i am 89/480 or 18.5% likely to be a cheater.


Just remember, anyone who kills you, is a hacker!
Reminds me of the classic myg0t:


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> That was great, he ran across the middle of the map with no concern for his own safety. That's dedication.
> 
> I had a awesome c4 double kill yesterday. I'm busy setting up a jihad jeep, threw the c4 on the jeep and was just about to jump in.
> Then bam, team switch for being the last to join the server. I spawn on the other team as support, pull out my c4 trigger, and yeah they dead.
> 
> Funny part was when you switch teams, you get to see where you were until it switches you.
> So I saw the two guys jump in and take off, even better was the guy that drove off watched me put the c4 on his jeep.


HAH! That's one of the funniest things I've seen that wasn't deliberately set up on BF3! (I saw some very funny things that were set up deliberately in this thread a while back, but there's nothing like complete random luck like that!)

I wonder how many of your former team-mates were thinking "HAX! He has a team-switch hack! HAX! Not fair!"

Of course, with the PC gamer crowd that might not be quite so bad.

After listening to a friend's headphones during a XBox360 match I came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter which version (console or PC) you like in terms of performance, looks, or controls and that what really matters is the demographic of the players on the system you're buying. I cringe when I think of console FPS games now and I don't even want to know how bad the CoD console gamers are.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Worst. Update. Ever. Browser crashes. Teleporting. And *worse* hit reg, if you can believe it.


im getting disconecting alot and its horrible


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just remember, anyone who kills you, is a hacker!
> Reminds me of the classic myg0t:


that video was a tad screwed up XD Still funny though


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> After listening to a friend's headphones during a XBox360 match I came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter which version (console or PC) you like in terms of performance, looks, or controls and that what really matters is the demographic of the players on the system you're buying. I cringe when I think of console FPS games now and I don't even want to know how bad the CoD console gamers are.


Agreed with what you said.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Does BC3 have in-game voice now?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^you can ask DICE about that but i doubt that they'll say anything before its release.


No.... i can ask you guys? BC3, errr, i mean "BF3" is out.

Does it have INGAME vo-ip squad chat now?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> No.... i can ask you guys? BC3, errr, i mean "BF3" is out.
> Does it have INGAME vo-ip squad chat now?


nope.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> HAH! That's one of the funniest things I've seen that wasn't deliberately set up on BF3! (I saw some very funny things that were set up deliberately in this thread a while back, but there's nothing like complete random luck like that!)
> 
> I wonder how many of your former team-mates were thinking "HAX! He has a team-switch hack! HAX! Not fair!"
> 
> Of course, with the PC gamer crowd that might not be quite so bad.
> 
> After listening to a friend's headphones during a XBox360 match I came to the conclusion that it doesn't matter which version (console or PC) you like in terms of performance, looks, or controls and that what really matters is the demographic of the players on the system you're buying. I cringe when I think of console FPS games now and I don't even want to know how bad the CoD console gamers are.


I have the funniest moments sometimes. Game is a blast.
Today some guy had his back to me next to a tank on hilltop.
I run and grab his tags, the tank sees the whole thing, and watches me switch off to c4 to plant on him.
He misses twice with the big gun, as he panics, reverses right off hilltop, and the tank lands upside down in the creek.
He bails out of the tank into the creek. I'm running down the hill getting hit marks on him with my pistol, and he just gets me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> That was great, he ran across the middle of the map with no concern for his own safety. That's dedication.
> I had a awesome c4 double kill yesterday. I'm busy setting up a jihad jeep, threw the c4 on the jeep and was just about to jump in.
> Then bam, team switch for being the last to join the server. I spawn on the other team as support, pull out my c4 trigger, and yeah they dead.
> Funny part was when you switch teams, you get to see where you were until it switches you.
> So I saw the two guys jump in and take off, even better was the guy that drove off watched me put the c4 on his jeep.


lol

just like when you are getting ready to jihad jeep a tank and die from some riffle fire and on the kill cam you see 3 dudes jumping on said jeep full of c4

on respawn its trigger time


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol
> just like when you are getting ready to jihad jeep a tank and die from some riffle fire and on the kill cam you see 3 dudes jumping on said jeep full of c4
> on respawn its trigger time


Haha, for the longest time I didn't know that c4 stayed live once you planted.
I committed so many suicides, just to make sure I took out that tank.
Had to find out the hard way by some other guy doing it to me.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Weird CPU usage in bf3???????????


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Weird CPU usage in bf3???????????


wierd...........


----------



## OverClocker55

PunkBuster







Is going down. To many problems.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone know if updating my PB will help?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone know if updating my PB will help?


Is it updated to the latest version?
If not then yes update it. But if you got the latest version, and still get kicked.
Delete the PB folder in your game directory. Then install again with PBSetup.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Haha, for the longest time I didn't know that c4 stayed live once you planted.
> I committed so many suicides, just to make sure I took out that tank.
> Had to find out the hard way by some other guy doing it to me.


always fun to figure out these cool things


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Weird CPU usage in bf3???????????


are you experiencing stuttering of any kind? if not i wouldn't worry much..
although that graph is weird


----------



## ljason8eg

I'm guessing there's no way to get the FOV to look proper on triple monitors without being banned for cheating?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*
> 
> I'm guessing there's no way to get the FOV to look proper on triple monitors without being banned for cheating?


huh?

if you get banned because you have a higher field of view then change server


----------



## OverClocker55

***ahoolic!!!!!! Some Dude Cursed me out so I cursed back and he didn't get banned yet I did


----------



## dafour

Damnit,the game isnt playable here now(stuttering).Didnt change a thing...Could it be from my ram usage?is at 3.72GB/4GB.


----------



## [email protected]

Lol I seen that in action. Quite funny.


----------



## Mach 5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try to figure out kinetic energy equation and then try to find how much energy a human can take to the body or even his head before it being fatal
> heavyweight boxers regularly take more then 20 punch of more then 700 pounds of force per round
> can that mav do this?
> and super heavyweight can even land punches in the 1000pounds of force ... add to that the ammount they take to the body each round and i doubt an mav could road kill someone in just one blow without taking some damages ... let alone repeat enough times to kill someone


Ivan Drago can hit with 1850lbs of force, and he only killed a retire e in the ring


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> Damnit,the game isnt playable here now(stuttering).Didnt change a thing...Could it be from my ram usage?is at 3.72GB/4GB.


Yes. You're fine playing a small map like seine crossing but then when the map switches to like Op firestorm, the game chops down to like 5fps right? Yea, I had to upgrade to 8gigs, when I play now, well you can see it on a page back but its 5gig's+


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> are you experiencing stuttering of any kind? if not i wouldn't worry much..
> although that graph is weird


Game is silky smooth... just wondering why the heck the CPU is graphed like it is... Def doesn't seem right.


----------



## Fr0sty

always fun to enter a server where half of the people are all upwards of 220 to 400 ping ... makes for a very playable game


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Ivan Drago can hit with 1850lbs of force, and he only killed a retire e in the ring


----------



## Fr0sty

btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse


----------



## dafour

Looks like i need to play at everything high,textures was at ultra and it can't handle it.


----------



## 10acjed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse


Cant really make suggestions on brands or models, but I do recommend getting one with extra buttons, I love having my melee and prone on my mouse side buttons, makes it easier to knife someone when you run into them in a tight space, and the prone is easy access when your getting hit and need to duck behind cover...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed*
> 
> Cant really make suggestions on brands or models, but I do recommend getting one with extra buttons, I love having my melee and prone on my mouse side buttons, makes it easier to knife someone when you run into them in a tight space, and the prone is easy access when your getting hit and need to duck behind cover...


that was the main reason why i was asking really .. having basic action moved to the mouse so it makes it easier for faster reaction based on reflexes


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse


Give the G500 a try. If you have large hands, then you will want to look into a different one.
But average to small hands, it's great mouse.
Some nice features to it, you can read about it here.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Give the G500 a try. If you have large hands, then you will want to look into a different one.
> But average to small hands, it's great mouse.
> Some nice features to it, you can read about it here.


deffinatly not made for my large hands LOL

but thanks for the suggestions keep em comming boys


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> deffinatly not made for my large hands LOL
> but thanks for the suggestions keep em comming boys


No problem. Have fun not tripping over those sausage fingers.








Here you go, a big hands needs a mouse thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1199344/recommend-me-a-gaming-mouse-for-big-hands/0_50

What's funny is the second post of that thread.
Quote:


> The G500 would be perfect for you.


Wait a second. I definitely have average hands. Any bigger and this mouse would be too small.
I can imagine a guy with huge hands thinking the G500 was tiny. My opinion though.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone wants to do a co-op or two with me?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone wants to do a co-op or two with me?


me


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone wants to do a co-op or two with me?


Sure, what's your soldier name?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> me


didnt i just send you a battlelog message asking just the same 2min ago?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sure, what's your soldier name?


fr0sty


----------



## Faster_is_better

Sent request on B-log


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mach 5*
> 
> Ivan Drago can hit with 1850lbs of force, and he only killed a retire e in the ring


Yes, but we are talking non-fictional boxers (though i have no doubt in my mind the Dolph Lundgren could take me down in one hit).


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> deffinatly not made for my large hands LOL
> but thanks for the suggestions keep em comming boys


I have fairly large hands and most mice just didn't feel comfortable to me. I got a deathadder about 4 months ago and its by far the most comfortable mouse I've ever owned.


----------



## Stefy

I have a problem with Co-Op. Everytime me and my friend joins a map, it either gets stuck at "loading" and on my screen it will say "waiting for player". We tried to wait it out for like 5 minutes, but obviously nothing is going to solve it, and if we happen to make it into a game, it crashes after 2-3 minutes.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse


Mionix 3200 or if you can find one, a MS Intellimouse Explorer 3.0.

Also take a look at the new MS comfort mouse 6000.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004RPSGIC/ref=asc_df_B004RPSGIC1883705?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B004RPSGIC


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse


Don't even bother with anything with a Laser sensor unless its a Sensei.

Logitech G400
Razer Deathadder

Are the two best mice currently on the market.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw can anyone give me suggestion on a gaming mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even bother with anything with a Laser sensor unless its a Sensei.
> 
> Logitech G400
> Razer Deathadder
> 
> Are the two best mice currently on the market.
Click to expand...

I've never been happy with the trashy/cheap construction of the Razer products. I had a Razer mouse that had the most brittle and thin plastic imaginable and one drop broke it. I had a Razer true 5.1 (with discrete speakers) headset and again, the construction was just awful. I think it lasted a year before it broke.

If those two are the "best mice" on the market (and I haven't paid that much attention to mice) then I'd go with the Logitech over the Razer. (There may be other mice that are better that he's not aware of and honestly I don't know.)

All I know is that Razer is 0/2 for me so far and I'll never buy another Razer product again.


----------



## ivesceneenough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I have a problem with Co-Op. Everytime me and my friend joins a map, it either gets stuck at "loading" and on my screen it will say "waiting for player". We tried to wait it out for like 5 minutes, but obviously nothing is going to solve it, and if we happen to make it into a game, it crashes after 2-3 minutes.


playing on the same lan?

i had to do some obscure command line start to make the 2 computers have different ports.....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> I've never been happy with the trashy/cheap construction of the Razer products. I had a Razer mouse that had the most brittle and thin plastic imaginable and one drop broke it. I had a Razer true 5.1 (with discrete speakers) headset and again, the construction was just awful. I think it lasted a year before it broke.
> If those two are the "best mice" on the market (and I haven't paid that much attention to mice) then I'd go with the Logitech over the Razer. (There may be other mice that are better that he's not aware of and honestly I don't know.)
> All I know is that Razer is 0/2 for me so far and I'll never buy another Razer product again.


Completely agree with how poorly Razer has made their products recently. The deathadder has one of the best sensors though next to the G400. Deathadder is the only exception, and about the only product Razer makes besides their Mech keyboards that are generally high quality.

Deathadder uses the ADNS-S3888 sensor which many agree is one of the best until recently when the G400 removed angle snapping/correction.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't even bother with anything with a Laser sensor unless its a Sensei.
> Logitech G400
> Razer Deathadder
> Are the two best mice currently on the market.


The Logitech G400 is basically a newer revision of my mouse, and it is great.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> The Logitech G400 is basically a newer revision of my mouse, and it is great.


Guessing you're talking about the MX518? If so the newer revision of the G400 is actually different as angle snapping has been removed.

Logitech has two versions of the G400 out currently until the old models are all sold out. Which then would result to only one model being the one without angle snapping.


----------



## Stefy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivesceneenough*
> 
> playing on the same lan?
> i had to do some obscure command line start to make the 2 computers have different ports.....


Nope, not playing LAN. Game also happens to crash on the same spot in the same map every single time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> I have a problem with Co-Op. Everytime me and my friend joins a map, it either gets stuck at "loading" and on my screen it will say "waiting for player". We tried to wait it out for like 5 minutes, but obviously nothing is going to solve it, and if we happen to make it into a game, it crashes after 2-3 minutes.


I found out that you have to click on BF3 at the bottom to start it, it gets stuck at "Loading" if you don't bring up the game. Not sure if that will help, but I just discovered it today...

Also discovered after I ended a co-op with fr0sty that he wouldn't show up as Online in my friends list anymore...


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Guessing you're talking about the MX518? If so the newer revision of the G400 is actually different as angle snapping has been removed.
> Logitech has two versions of the G400 out currently until the old models are all sold out. Which then would result to only one model being the one without angle snapping.


I actually didn't know about angle snapping, i am going to see if there is a way to disable it now, i don't really like the sound of it after reading up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I actually didn't know about angle snapping, i am going to see if there is a way to disable it now, i don't really like the sound of it after reading up.


There's no way to disable it. Honestly, if it never bothered you before, don't even worry about it. I personally prefer it in FPS games besides Quake/Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sent request on B-log


was fun playing together








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I found out that you have to click on BF3 at the bottom to start it, it gets stuck at "Loading" if you don't bring up the game. Not sure if that will help, but I just discovered it today...
> Also discovered after I ended a co-op with fr0sty that he wouldn't show up as Online in my friends list anymore...


maybe if i restart battlelog and origin all together i will show up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't even bother with anything with a Laser sensor unless its a Sensei.
> Logitech G400
> Razer Deathadder
> Are the two best mice currently on the market.


thanks for the info


----------



## Faster_is_better

If they didn't mess up the G400 to bad from the name change/color scheme then it should be pretty decent. I've been using MX518's for years, sadly the first one I bought was and still is the best one, later revisions haven't been up to par.

I have pretty large hands and it does well for me, the side button is excellent for the knife plus its handy for using it as a "back" button during web browsing.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's no way to disable it. Honestly, if it never bothered you before, don't even worry about it. I personally prefer it in FPS games besides Quake/Unreal Tournament.


True, i have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> nope.


aint gunnah play till they fix that game, which they wont so it will remain on my desk, gathering dust.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Battlefield will return to its glory, the day it is not released on a console.


(That's quoting your signature, by the way, not a quote of one of your posts.)

I'd like to amend it though!

PC games will return to their glory when they are not made for cross-platform support on consoles.

I couldn't agree more though; BF3 is worse for having been released on the console in terms of how good it could have been but the problem is that consoles is where the money is at.


----------



## digitally

i managed to kill someone with the defib yesterday... it was epic... after over 5 shocks at him


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> i managed to kill someone with the defib yesterday... it was epic... after over 5 shocks at him


It takes five!? Wow... heheh. I wonder how many it takes on hardcore and I wonder how bad a player he was to allow himself to be defibbed five times in a row.


----------



## doomlord52

Saw my first hacker just now. Guy was aimbotting on Metro. Headshots through walls, snapping around, 46:0 within a MINUTE or two on 64-p metro with the PKP. We had them pushed all the way to their base.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Saw my first hacker just now. Guy was aimbotting on Metro. Headshots through walls, snapping around, 46:0 within a MINUTE or two on 64-p metro with the PKP. We had them pushed all the way to their base.


Well, he's only cheating himself. I don't understand how that's even any fun; he'd be better off playing in single-player with a god-mode console command.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It takes five!? Wow... heheh. I wonder how many it takes on hardcore and I wonder how bad a player he was to allow himself to be defibbed five times in a row.


it can take only 1 .. but it has to be well aimed on first try tho ..


----------



## digitally

i agree you need perfect aim to defib your enemy, my first shock was at the head, follo by the neck, body, arms etc. but i think i killed him by shocking his butt.
you wouldn't be surprise if the victim was someone perched on a cliff somewhere in the middle of the map. i did shocked at other people, after trying too many time to shock a 2star lance corporal i gave him a med pack instead. *salute*


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> i agree you need perfect aim to defib your enemy, my first shock was at the head, follo by the neck, body, arms etc. but i think i killed him by shocking his butt.
> you wouldn't be surprise if the victim was someone perched on a cliff somewhere in the middle of the map. i did shocked at other people, after trying too many time to shock a 2star lance corporal i gave him a med pack instead. *salute*


i did once defib 3 guys in 5 seconds :O

but then i died ..

but i did have a chance to troll 3 person in the chatbox tho









it made for epic lulz

only 84 to go till first service star for defib


----------



## TUDJ

I've not managed a defrib kill yet, several times I've been stood behind people and tried at least 20 times to defrib them but I never get anything ;(


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I've not managed a defrib kill yet, several times I've been stood behind people and tried at least 20 times to defrib them but I never get anything ;(


Seems you have to defib them in the face. I had it done to me randomly.


----------



## Fr0sty

upper chest near the face is best

if you do it to someone in the back try the upper back


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> upper chest near the face is best
> if you do it to someone in the back try the upper back


On prone snipers, hit their lower body.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Seems you have to defib them in the face. I had it done to me randomly.


I haven't had it happen to me... mind you I have only been knifed a handful of times too, I try not to give people the opportunity









On a sidenote, my SPM went up 11 over the course of one (25 minute) game. I've played 75 hours... kinda surprised by that lol


----------



## Precision_PC

The most embarrassing way to die. I've read go for the armpit.
Seems like the area he works on here.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> The most embarrassing way to die. I've read go for the armpit.
> Seems like the area he works on here.


lol, i have never been killed by a defib, and have never killed with it, but i am going to try now;


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Heh. I hate how you have to raise the detonator up to eye level to click it. You should be able to click it at your side while running. Dying while trying to detonate C4 is so much fun


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Heh. I hate how you have to raise the detonator up to eye level to click it. You should be able to click it at your side while running. Dying while trying to detonate C4 is so much fun


lol yes i just got sony vegas pro instead of the trail and i love it. made my into with it


----------



## quakermaas

Anybody having trouble with Origin right now, taking ages to login, keeps asking for password and not responding.

I'm ready to put my fist through the monitor







, over an hour trying to login into a game.

Edit: Right it has just come up with updating BF3, after all this time it tells me now...maybe that was the problem.

Nope, didn't fix it, but I see on the BF3 forums I am not alone. Just have to wait until they sort it out.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347873830912/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Anybody having trouble with Origin right now, taking ages to login, keeps asking for password and not responding.
> I'm ready to put my fist through the monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , over an hour trying to login into a game.


I'm in the same boat, have a pending game for Fifa 12's online league I'm on, and I simply can't get Origin to work.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, have a pending game for Fifa 12's online league I'm on, and I simply can't get Origin to work.


im logged in. hmm wasn't slow for me like 10mins ago when i logged on


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm in the same boat, have a pending game for Fifa 12's online league I'm on, and I simply can't get Origin to work.


That sucks dude, hope you get it back up, and good luck in the game


----------



## Karlz3r

Can't play BF3 anymore.



Tried reinstalling Origin and repairing the install. Also tried restarting etc.

Any ideas how to fix this?

Rep+ if your suggestion works!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


How do you get the squad members to appear as yellow as well as other allies/enemies to appear a darker blue/red


----------



## Karlz3r

Colorblind mode.


----------



## Archammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Can't play BF3 anymore.
> 
> Tried reinstalling Origin and repairing the install. Also tried restarting etc.
> Any ideas how to fix this?
> Rep+ if your suggestion works!


Getting the same issues, apparently there's a few threads up on the battlefield 3 forum (I really suggest never posting there, their forum rules are strange and you can be banned ingame and on the forums for something you didn't do). I too can't play right now


----------



## leetmode

What do you guys use to record gameplay? I have tried FRAPS, half size @ 60 and 30 FPS, but it brings my computer to it's knees as soon as I hit record. I'm now trying out DxTory and it runs much better but still quite choppy. So far I've only tried recording at my native resolution so I think that may have something to do with it but I would really like to get as much clarity as possible, or at least 720p. I've tried recording to a separate HDD and directly to my SSD but get similar results. Is there anyway to record and have the game run like normal?

I'm using an i7 930 and ATI 5970 @2560x1600 if it matters...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> What do you guys use to record gameplay? I have tried FRAPS, half size @ 60 and 30 FPS, but it brings my computer to it's knees as soon as I hit record. I'm now trying out DxTory and it runs much better but still quite choppy. So far I've only tried recording at my native resolution so I think that may have something to do with it but I would really like to get as much clarity as possible, or at least 720p. I've tried recording to a separate HDD and directly to my SSD but get similar results. Is there anyway to record and have the game run like normal?
> I'm using an i7 930 and ATI 5970 @2560x1600 if it matters...


Try MSI Afterburner, RTV1 @ 80% and 30fps(max youtube fps). Record to a separate HD and OC that 930 to 4Ghz ASAP.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> What do you guys use to record gameplay? I have tried FRAPS, half size @ 60 and 30 FPS, but it brings my computer to it's knees as soon as I hit record. I'm now trying out DxTory and it runs much better but still quite choppy. So far I've only tried recording at my native resolution so I think that may have something to do with it but I would really like to get as much clarity as possible, or at least 720p. I've tried recording to a separate HDD and directly to my SSD but get similar results. Is there anyway to record and have the game run like normal?
> 
> I'm using an i7 930 and ATI 5970 @2560x1600 if it matters...


It's probably trying to record at that resolution that's crushing your performance.

I use FRAPS and I've used it to record relatively high resolution videos before, but nothing as high as what you're running. All I can say is that you'll need to tweak all of the settings and experiment to find what works best for you. I think it took me two or three tries to get FRAPS recording nicely for me without too much of a performance impact. (It still hurts performance, no matter what you do.)

We have very different hardware, so I'm not sure if that has any impact on your performance. My video card is a bit more robust.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm having no Origin problems. Just some PB errors.


----------



## Karlz3r

Well.. now it says that I don't have BF3 and B2K at all. When I try to reactivate BF3, it says that it has already been activated..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Well.. now it says that I don't have BF3 and B2K at all. When I try to reactivate BF3, it says that it has already been activated..


Contact live support. If they ban you, origin asks you to reactivate the game with a new key. I hope this didn't happen to you.


----------



## Karlz3r

Well, I uninstalled Origin completely and then restarted, then installed Origin again and it doesn't show any games at the moment, so I'm hoping a reinstall would fix the issue.


----------



## leetmode

Origin is not working for me either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Try MSI Afterburner, RTV1 @ 80% and 30fps(max youtube fps). Record to a separate HD and OC that 930 to 4Ghz ASAP.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It's probably trying to record at that resolution that's crushing your performance.
> 
> I use FRAPS and I've used it to record relatively high resolution videos before, but nothing as high as what you're running. All I can say is that you'll need to tweak all of the settings and experiment to find what works best for you. I think it took me two or three tries to get FRAPS recording nicely for me without too much of a performance impact. (It still hurts performance, no matter what you do.)
> 
> We have very different hardware, so I'm not sure if that has any impact on your performance. My video card is a bit more robust.


thanks guys, I'll try your suggestions. I don't know much about OC'ing but I'll give it a shot also.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Origin is not working for me either.
> thanks guys, I'll try your suggestions. I don't know much about OC'ing but I'll give it a shot also.


If you're going to use Afterburner, get the beta version to get the video recording tools: http://downloads.guru3d.com/MSI-Afterburner-2.2.0-Beta-12-download-2850.html


----------



## quakermaas

Going again here


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If you're going to use Afterburner, get the beta version to get the video recording tools: http://downloads.guru3d.com/MSI-Afterburner-2.2.0-Beta-12-download-2850.html


Will do, thanks again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Going again here


same!


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, it's nothing to do with being banned on Origin, it's the simple fact that EA has messed up Origin somehow on their servers and thousands of people can't even get Origin to work.

I have another friend who got some of his games dissapeared from his account, I'm guessing all should be fixed soon.


----------



## Darren9

Yep, it's broken for me too. It made a silent update - I found it in restore points marked as a "Critical Update", if I roll back to before it it just makes it again as soon as I launch it







Every other app I have at least has the option to ask or tell me when it's going to update.


----------



## Skiivari

My origin kept going into not responing state. It didn't log in when I started up a game.

Solved it by waiting for origin to crash, then starting it manually, logging in (was unresponsive for some time) then going offline from origin settings. Then I closed the window and started a game and it worked again.

Im too tired to read all the previous posts but I'm just hoping to be able to help someone


----------



## Karlz3r

It's all working again now! Phew..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Yep, it's broken for me too. It made a silent update - I found it in restore points marked as a "Critical Update", if I roll back to before it it just makes it again as soon as I launch it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other app I have at least has the option to ask or tell me when it's going to update.


Wow. Here in Australia my PC did that 12 hours ago.....all fine now though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Working


----------



## travva

feel free to add me guys, travva on origin. need to do some co-op at some point too!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> feel free to add me guys, travva on origin. need to do some co-op at some point too!


sent


----------



## Fr0sty

just got kicked from a server with the reason: australian only server... but i got kicked after the 3rd game in a row and yes the admin was alive and well in all of those 3 games ... LOL

ohh well


----------



## BreakDown

does anybody know the name of the web page that lists all available servers for a certain game?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> does anybody know the name of the web page that lists all available servers for a certain game?


www.game-monitor.com


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Can someone explain to me how to set up a 360 controller for flying jets? I can't seem to get it to work or understand how to make it only jets and not helicopters.

Thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to set up a 360 controller for flying jets? I can't seem to get it to work or understand how to make it only jets and not helicopters.
> Thanks.


plug in and config. Its really simple. Just plug it in and make sure the light in the center goes green. Then launch bf3. After that go to settings>controls>jet and set them to the movement of the controller.
I use 1.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how to set up a 360 controller for flying jets? I can't seem to get it to work or understand how to make it only jets and not helicopters.
> Thanks.


Been awhile since I set up my controller for a game. But when I did I used Xpadder.
Still using Xpadder with my controller in the living room, for mouse functions.

http://xpadder.com/

Seems BF3 has built in controller support.
Xpadder is awesome though, check it out if you have any issues with in game controls.


----------



## BreakDown

i have some questions regarding tanks for you guys

while i have reactive armour equipped on a tank, i get hit on the front, does it absorb all the damage from one hit or only partially?
if after the first hit, i get shot again on a side, does the armour absorb that hit too?

when im on the CTV station on a tank, and i designate a target, can my whole team fire a javelin/guided missile to the target or only the tank operator?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i have some questions regarding tanks for you guys
> while i have reactive armour equipped on a tank, i get hit on the front, does it absorb all the damage from one hit or only partially?
> if after the first hit, i get shot again on a side, does the armour absorb that hit too?
> when im on the CTV station on a tank, and i designate a target, can my whole team fire a javelin/guided missile to the target or only the tank operator?


It seems to take one hit on each panel without damage to the tank and then it's gone, you can see which panels are left on the small wire frame (the one that shows where the turrets are pointing), if you paint a target (CTV or SOFLAM) your whole team can lock onto it with appropriate weapons.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i have some questions regarding tanks for you guys
> while i have reactive armour equipped on a tank, i get hit on the front, does it absorb all the damage from one hit or only partially?
> if after the first hit, i get shot again on a side, does the armour absorb that hit too?
> when im on the CTV station on a tank, and i designate a target, can my whole team fire a javelin/guided missile to the target or only the tank operator?


One hit each panel. AFAIK it does regenerate, but only very slowly.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i have some questions regarding tanks for you guys
> while i have reactive armour equipped on a tank, i get hit on the front, does it absorb all the damage from one hit or only partially?
> if after the first hit, i get shot again on a side, does the armour absorb that hit too?
> when im on the CTV station on a tank, and i designate a target, can my whole team fire a javelin/guided missile to the target or only the tank operator?


Reactive armour only covers the sides and back AFAIK. It's possible that an angled shot will deplete one of the side panels.

My strategy in close quarters is to hold A or D to rotate the tank like a maniac while sliding my mouse in the other direction. Unless you're surrounded by tanks/RPGs or the enemy armor uses the same strategy, you should win every duel.

My reactive armour has never regenerated in softcore unless I've gotten out and repaired the tank beyond full.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Whats the key binding on the configuration screen to make the MAV go up? I don't mean the default key I mean the description of it. For some reason mine isn't binded to anything so i can't make it go up.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

You have to repair to full and re-enter the tank as the driver to get reactive armor on again.


----------



## ntherblast

How the hell is jav+soflam not nerfed yet?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How the hell is jav+soflam not nerfed yet?


Because smoke makes it irrelevant? They don't need to nerf it. I'd rather they put back the "anti-tank" class in, instead of giving 1/4 of the team 10 rpgs each...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How the hell is jav+soflam not nerfed yet?


It isn't much of an issue now... anybody who has been in a vehicle at all knows how to counter it now(smoke or ECM). I still catch people out with the laser painter in the chopper though... having three missiles flying towards enemy air assets must not be much fun


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Because smoke makes it irrelevant? They don't need to nerf it. I'd rather they put back the "anti-tank" class in, instead of giving 1/4 of the team 10 rpgs each...


This is the only thing i really think should have been changed. Had the classes from BF2, and have 8-man squads.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How the hell is jav+soflam not nerfed yet?


ir smoke or ecm jammer is so op .. dont ask to nerf javelins .. yesterday i had 3 tanks all of them using ir smokes + jets with some sort of lazer counter and boy was it not fun to try and get a lock without get killed

no we dont want the only thing that can touch the op jets to be nerfed


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How the hell is jav+soflam not nerfed yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ir smoke or ecm jammer is so op .. dont ask to nerf javelins .. yesterday i had 3 tanks all of them using ir smokes + jets with some sort of lazer counter and boy was it not fun to try and get a lock without get killed
> 
> no we dont want the only thing that can touch the op jets to be nerfed
Click to expand...

Jets aren't a problem if you have a semi-competent chopper pilot, i have no trouble taking on two jets with a gunner using voice to communicate. Once they are no longer an issue you can hunt tanks and stuff


----------



## zorg1983

Question- How do i find a new supply of missles for my stinger? i have only 3 and its not enough


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983*
> 
> Question- How do i find a new supply of missles for my stinger? i have only 3 and its not enough


Using the explosive specialization will give you more rockets, and you can resupply from an ammo box dropped by a support teammate.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Jets aren't a problem if you have a semi-competent chopper pilot, i have no trouble taking on two jets with a gunner using voice to communicate. Once they are no longer an issue you can hunt tanks and stuff


Trust me, a half-decent jet pilot will absolutely destroy any heli, regardless of pilot skill. Jets can decelerate way too quickly, and maintain a ridiculously low speed without stalling, giving them plenty of time to aim and shoot. It doesn't matter how good of a pilot you are - you _will_ get clipped by a jet eventually. Trust me I'm speaking from experience, 90% of my deaths in heli come from jets and jet rammers.


----------



## zorg1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Using the explosive specialization will give you more rockets, and you can resupply from an ammo box dropped by a support teammate.


Hi ,

How i reach the explosive specialization ? how do i request my teammate to provide me an ammo box?


----------



## Skiivari

It shows on the minimap a picture of a box with ammo inside it if there's an ammo box or support player close. Press Q and it will ask the support guy to give you an ammo box.
And you get the explosives specialization eventually, with levels.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983*
> 
> Question- How do i find a new supply of missles for my stinger? i have only 3 and its not enough


ammo box ?

duh!!!!





watch the sniper vs tank part .. so epic :O


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Jets aren't a problem if you have a semi-competent chopper pilot, i have no trouble taking on two jets with a gunner using voice to communicate. Once they are no longer an issue you can hunt tanks and stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, a half-decent jet pilot will absolutely destroy any heli, regardless of pilot skill. Jets can decelerate way too quickly, and maintain a ridiculously low speed without stalling, giving them plenty of time to aim and shoot. It doesn't matter how good of a pilot you are - you _will_ get clipped by a jet eventually. Trust me I'm speaking from experience, 90% of my deaths in heli come from jets and jet rammers.
Click to expand...

Now the jet rammers, they are an issue for me. I have no trouble dodging the wannabe chopper jets(move quickly sideways and you can dodge their shots, they can't more sideways much), as soon as they are facing the other way they have three missiles flying towards them(they usually have already deployed flares/ECM because i use the laser painter). I dont think i have been taken out my one jet doing this since adopting the tactic... The jets that ram choppers though, well, if i see them i try to dodge them


----------



## zorg1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ammo box ?
> duh!!!!


its not nice to be sarcastic


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983*
> 
> its not nice to be sarcastic


sorry if i think it should be an easy to understand mechanic of the game

need reload? find an ammo box


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'alancsalt' (for 0 minutes) ... BC2! " [Admin Decision]


on [CNJS]&[Venus] 24/7 VoteMap QQGP185010328

Have not had anything like this for a long time....


----------



## zorg1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sorry if i think it should be an easy to understand mechanic of the game
> need reload? find an ammo box


you are right , its something i should have think of .

thanks for the answer.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorg1983*
> 
> you are right , its something i should have think of .
> thanks for the answer.


but my first answer might have been a bit rude ..

sorry


----------



## zorg1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but my first answer might have been a bit rude ..
> sorry


rubbish...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ammo box ?
> duh!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> watch the sniper vs tank part .. so epic :O


I didn't realize one sniper round would set off an anti-tank mine. That was pretty cool for a noob console video.







It's funny watching everyone on a console move around and turn so slowly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I didn't realize one sniper round would set off an anti-tank mine. That was pretty cool for a noob console video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny watching everyone on a console move around and turn so slowly.


indeed

posted it only for the at mine part

must have been epic to see the face on that tank driver when he blew up and it showed a sniper perched on a hill on the killcam

LOL


----------



## ChiliCheeseFritos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> plug in and config. Its really simple. Just plug it in and make sure the light in the center goes green. Then launch bf3. After that go to settings>controls>jet and set them to the movement of the controller.
> I use 1.


That is what I have read to do, and what I have done. The problem is it still doesn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Been awhile since I set up my controller for a game. But when I did I used Xpadder.
> Still using Xpadder with my controller in the living room, for mouse functions.
> http://xpadder.com/
> Seems BF3 has built in controller support.
> Xpadder is awesome though, check it out if you have any issues with in game controls.


I will have to give this program a try to see if it solves my problem.

Does it matter that I am using a wireless controller with a plug and play cord instead of a real wired controller.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiliCheeseFritos*
> 
> Does it matter that I am using a wireless controller with a plug and play cord instead of a real wired controller.


i think that might be it.

i use the wireless 360 controller on pc and i just tried unplugging the receiver on mine and using my charge/play cable and it didnt work.

i think you need the receiver


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Guys I have a ? and possibly need help. I just started playing the single player today and just got done with the Tanks section of the game. The game loads a video which you can skip to start the next level. Well anyways this has happened twice during cut scenes. My game will crash to the desktop but the icon is still in the Task bar but I can no longer click on it to launch the game. Looking at the Task Manager shows nothing that the game is not responding.

is it Origin, The game or is something else up. My GPU nor CPU is over heating at all. 59c Max on my 6870 & my CPU barely heats up as well.


----------



## DeadLink

Look in your windows event viewer. May show what your computer is doing during the time it crashed.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

looking in my Event Viewer shows ALOT of "Microsoft Security Client OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D". I am not sure whats up I did download Microsoft Security Essentials but not sure if that could cause the problem or not.

The program bf3.exe version 1.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed.

Here is what happened before battlefield failed. This is about 1 sec before the crash

Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: bf3.exe
P2: 1.0.0.0
P3: 4ece50fa
P4: 0dd6
P5: 6144
P6:
P7:
P8:
P9:
P10:

Attached files:
C:\Users\4LC4PON3\AppData\Local\Temp\WERCBBC.tmp.appcompat.txt
C:\Users\4LC4PON3\AppData\Local\Temp\WERD1E4.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\Users\4LC4PON3\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Critical_bf3.exe_d48b32c9eeedc4d98fce22bc5c5c4be6f2b9a99_12b3d76f

Analysis symbol:
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 06787684-5026-11e1-bdca-bc5ff40d4028
Report Status: 1

*EDIT*: looking on the net the results for BF3 crashing during cut scenes or just in single player alone are crazy


----------



## james8

GameTime.MaxVariableFps
what's the best setting for this command? i usually put it at 60 because my refresh rate is 60Hz but i found some people put it at 62???


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps
> what's the best setting for this command? i usually put it at 60 because my refresh rate is 60Hz but i found some people put it at 62???


Set at your refresh rate. No need for 2 points difference.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Set at your refresh rate. No need for 2 points difference.


Use screen tearing as your reference.
When I set it to 60 it tore much worse, then when it is set at 65.


----------



## DeadLink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Use screen tearing as your reference.
> When I set it to 60 it tore much worse, then when it is set at 65.


Bah, good point. Although I would set at 60FPS/Hz first and work your settings to help with tearing. Start with a default and then work your way up. + rep for the valid point.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Now the jet rammers, they are an issue for me. I have no trouble dodging the wannabe chopper jets(move quickly sideways and you can dodge their shots, they can't more sideways much), as soon as they are facing the other way they have three missiles flying towards them(they usually have already deployed flares/ECM because i use the laser painter). I dont think i have been taken out my one jet doing this since adopting the tactic... The jets that ram choppers though, well, if i see them i try to dodge them


I'm a pretty experienced chopper pilot myself and i do find that jets really are the bane of my existence. Especially the ones that persistently harass, which give me no choice but to attempt to engage. Otherwise i'm forever on the defensive and completely unable to participate in the fight for my team.

There's very little a chopper pilot can do to avoid an incoming jet unless:

1. it's spotted

2. you're able to anticipate his approach and either engage or evade appropriately, which again, requires him to be spotted so you can see on the minimap where he is. Additionally, evading in any RUS chopper is harder as they're substantially less agile then WEST choppers.

To evade, if I've got reasonable altitude i just cut throttle and nosedive, whatever gets me down the quickest, and find cover. If i'm already low down, i just fly about erratically till i get a sense of where he is, and find appropriate cover. If he's closing in directly from above, you're screwed. The only chance you have is to move erratically and make yourself a difficult target.

I find that to engage a jet, you can only really use heatseekers and you rely heavily on your gunner. Regular missiles just won't cut the mustard even if you have it lined up perfectly, because the jet moves too fast and, likely, will be facing you firing his guns, which makes him a pretty small surface area for your missiles to hit even with guided ones - it doesn't stop me trying though if i get desperate.

The first part of this video i uploaded shows how i usually engage a jet:






Now, trying to be unbiased when i say this but eh; i genuinely feel jets are OP. They can turn on a dime, crawl to ridiculously slow speeds, and don't get me started on jet ramming and the number of times they've escaped undamaged from doing it. it's not on. Lining up targets is so easy in a jet cos of this.


----------



## ntherblast

Why do tanks steer like a whale in this game and my tank keeps drifting and getting stuck on pebbles


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Why do tanks steer like a whale in this game and my tank keeps drifting and getting stuck on pebbles


You're using the tank speed boost. Let go of the tank speed boost and you won't start drifting, when you're going down hills etc.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're using the tank speed boost. Let go of the tank speed boost and you won't start drifting, when you're going down hills etc.


Actually i wasn't and the road was flat


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Actually i wasn't and the road was flat


RUS tank was it? They're notorious for doing that. RUS vehicles are terrible.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> RUS tank was it? They're notorious for doing that. RUS vehicles are terrible.


yes it was


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alienguts*
> 
> Hey I just wanted to share this fun MAV clip I uploaded today.


20mins of hardcore trolling lol


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/19976895/1/327561723/
games like these improve my stats







they don't come often though :/


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else felt that bc2 players actually played like a squad in public games compared to bf3 it is like im playing singleplayer with bots that when it is time to communicate they only spout memes and troll comments.

I also liked how in bc2 99% of buildings were destroyable but in this there are many that aren't and all the reocn just pile up on it like gulf of oman and strike at karkand


----------



## calavera

Is it just me or is it awkward watching a MAV kill montage without the trololol song?


----------



## crizthakidd

i got my first " hes hacking" compliment ! lol got a bolt action on the m40a5 and it was going in


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else felt that bc2 players actually played like a squad in public games compared to bf3 it is like im playing singleplayer with bots that when it is time to communicate they only spout memes and troll comments


Honestly, I feel like BC2 & BF3 players are the same, the only way I get any team work is if I keep talking to my squad, and if they don't respond or help out then I just switch to another. Some rounds I'll go through 5 different squads if there are that many people in the game. It sucks but if you keep switching you'll eventually find a good squad.

In my experience a great way to find a good squad is too check how many points each person has if you're joining in the middle off a game, the ones with the highest scores are usually the ones working together. If you see a squad with like two or three people that are in the same clan that's a good sign as well.

The real problem is the fact that there is no VOIP (and I have no MIC), its a pain in the ass trying to type mid game letting people know where the enemy is and what not, I got used to it though. Its to the point where people find me annoying, but some how they always know where to find the enemy, I wonder how? lol









If anyone is looking for some team work on the east coast add me, I'm not that great but trying to get better, I usually play late nights since I'm so busy with school.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Honestly, I feel like BC2 & BF3 players are the same, the only way I get any team work is if I keep talking to my squad, and if they don't respond or help out then I just switch to another. Some rounds I'll go through 5 different squads if there are that many people in the game. It sucks but if you keep switching you'll eventually find a good squad.
> In my experience a great way to find a good squad is too check how many points each person has if you're joining in the middle off a game, the ones with the highest scores are usually the ones working together. If you see a squad with like two or three people that are in the same clan that's a good sign as well.
> The real problem is the fact that there is no VOIP (and I have no MIC), its a pain in the ass trying to type mid game letting people know where the enemy is and what not, I got used to it though. Its to the point where people find me annoying, but some how they always know where to find the enemy, I wonder how? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for some team work on the east coast add me, I'm not that great but trying to get better, I usually play late nights since I'm so busy with school.


Pretty much spot on. Plus i think BF3 got alot of (bad) publicity during the COD vs BF rubbish that was going on prior to it's release, now the game is populated by console kids and other like-minded individuals.


----------



## DeadLink

Can a few players hop on this server and ping it for me. Pref. East central and west coast to check the ping.


----------



## fr0st.

Hey guys, I hate to be one of _those_ guys, but could you check out my channel? :3
Trying to get it going and will start doing some more gameplay quite soon (probably tonight). Also have a Operation Metro minitage in the works.

Just need some viewership/ideas to get me started, like I say at the end of the vid.





This isn't anything special, just the highlights of one match.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Honestly, I feel like BC2 & BF3 players are the same, the only way I get any team work is if I keep talking to my squad, and if they don't respond or help out then I just switch to another. Some rounds I'll go through 5 different squads if there are that many people in the game. It sucks but if you keep switching you'll eventually find a good squad.
> In my experience a great way to find a good squad is too check how many points each person has if you're joining in the middle off a game, the ones with the highest scores are usually the ones working together. If you see a squad with like two or three people that are in the same clan that's a good sign as well.
> The real problem is the fact that there is no VOIP (and I have no MIC), its a pain in the ass trying to type mid game letting people know where the enemy is and what not, I got used to it though. Its to the point where people find me annoying, but some how they always know where to find the enemy, I wonder how? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is looking for some team work on the east coast add me, I'm not that great but trying to get better, I usually play late nights since I'm so busy with school.


I'm always typing out things in team/squad chat. Like where that SOFLAM is we need to take out if I'm a chopper gunner or 2-3 enemy inc on a base. Things like that help and the good players will appreciate it as long as you aren't in a match where your chat has to compete with "UMADBRO" spam or "insertnamehere is hacking".


----------



## Amhro




----------



## Tokkan

I got a question for you guys... Its really simple.
How many cores does BF3 use?
Cause when BF3 is loading all my 6 cores are at 100%. Only during loads...
So I was left to wonder.. Does it use 4 threads or 6 threads or everything he can get?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> QFT.
> I play to fly the transporter and ferry people about from point to point.
> I'm a lost sheep if i have no crew, and you'll often find me stalking lone soldiers or reminding people to request pickup when they need me. I'm content with just one gunner and the rest with eager players ready to bail out.
> The downside to doing this; i get a poor score and a guaranteed terrible K/D ratio....normally just deaths. But as i have all chopper unlocks, it doesn't bother me. I enjoy flying people about and contributing that way. Just recently uploaded a video of my regular flights to youtube:


Luv the AIrwolf Theme music... that was great...









EDIT:


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*


what was that?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadLink*
> 
> Can a few players hop on this server and ping it for me. Pref. East central and west coast to check the ping.


Chicago server i'm guessing by the IP?

If so East coast will ping no higher than about 75 (Florida), and West Coast will ping up to around 100 depending on where they live.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what was that?


Medpacks and Ammokits do damage to objects when they hit them, not people though. Therefore in theory you could kill people with medkits....i wonder if you could get a service star?


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Medpacks and Ammokits do damage to objects when they hit them, not people though. Therefore in theory you could kill people with medkits....i wonder if you could get a service star?


Dice dissed us medics...don't even count our paddle kills...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Medpacks and Ammokits do damage to objects when they hit them, not people though. Therefore in theory you could kill people with medkits....i wonder if you could get a service star?


nah, bus will explode and enemy will get suicide, no kill at all


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Medpacks and Ammokits do damage to objects when they hit them, not people though. Therefore in theory you could kill people with medkits....i wonder if you could get a service star?


would be epicly funny to have a medpack kill .. let alone a service star for that

i guess ill have to try to kill someone with it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else felt that bc2 players actually played like a squad in public games compared to bf3 it is like im playing singleplayer with bots that when it is time to communicate they only spout memes and troll comments.
> 
> I also liked how in bc2 99% of buildings were destroyable but in this there are many that aren't and all the reocn just pile up on it like gulf of oman and strike at karkand


Hmm, I was gonna say it did almost seem that way. But if I really think back on it, it was probably about the same. Generally if you join the Ace squad they will have all the appropriate perks and at least hit attack on flags (extra points). I'm pretty much always typing in critical info into chat for the team, rush this, enemy here, enemy moving to this flag, etc. Not that to many pay attention but sometimes it gets them going haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> i got my first " hes hacking" compliment ! lol got a bolt action on the m40a5 and it was going in


lol I got one of those a while back, plain absurd, I was like 11/11 at the time and around 10th in the standings... not amazing at all, good for a chuckle though.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Luv the AIrwolf Theme music... that was great...


Glad you liked it









I've been busy uploading alot of videos since that post. This is a small clip from the latest video I've been editing:






I died at the end


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Man this is going to sound completely noobish but is there any good info on all the details of playing bf3 I ask because this is the first battlefield game i have played and i love it yet, i have no idea on earth what the heck I am doing...

I tried to run around with people in my squad but half the time they never stayed together, tried to fly a jet and or helicopter and that was kinda funny trying to get controls right, did a tank and a jeep for a little bit and i could get the hang of them fairly easily.

I have played through single player already and it didn't help me at all in controls of most things or any info about multiplayer. So where can I go for some good info on how to play and who are some good people to play with, I used to play the original COD and COD2 back in the day some I'm fairly good with a keyboard and mouse; just need some practice with the game style of bf3.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

[quote name="Thingamajig"]
RUS tank was it? They're notorious for doing that. RUS vehicles are terrible. [/quote]

Russians fit skis onto the bottom of T90s since Caspian Border is an Ice Capade.


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdhsbaseball*
> 
> Man this is going to sound completely noobish but is there any good info on all the details of playing bf3 I ask because this is the first battlefield game i have played and i love it yet, i have no idea on earth what the heck I am doing...
> I tried to run around with people in my squad but half the time they never stayed together, tried to fly a jet and or helicopter and that was kinda funny trying to get controls right, did a tank and a jeep for a little bit and i could get the hang of them fairly easily.
> I have played through single player already and it didn't help me at all in controls of most things or any info about multiplayer. So where can I go for some good info on how to play and who are some good people to play with, I used to play the original COD and COD2 back in the day some I'm fairly good with a keyboard and mouse; just need some practice with the game style of bf3.


Check this guy out. He has some really sweet montages, as well as some nice tutorial videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/MongolFPS?feature=g-all-c


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> Check this guy out. He has some really sweet montages, as well as some nice tutorial videos.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MongolFPS?feature=g-all-c


How can you put up with listening to that nasally voice on top of his lisp? He thinks explosives upgrade makes your RPG do more damage too...

@baseball Take a look at the weapon damage site, join a clan and talk with people in voice comms. The best way to learn is to work with other people. Lune and his guys are a good group of people. Kcuestag has a good group if you play in the mornings since they're based in Spain. You can join the OCN platoon and try to work with people there too: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> Dice dissed us medics...don't even count our paddle kills...


bf3stats tracks your paddle kill tho


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bf3stats tracks your paddle kill tho


I know, but battlelog doesn't, which is what I mean by Dice screwing us. Needed some second party stat to figure out I need more paddle kills. LoL


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> I know, but battlelog doesn't, which is what I mean by Dice screwing us. Needed some second party stat to figure out I need more paddle kills. LoL


In a way Battlelog actually does track the stats, it's just not actually posted on Battlelog. BF3stats.com only uses the API from Battlelog thus taking all stats possible from Battlelog and transferring it.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> In a way Battlelog actually does track the stats, it's just not actually posted on Battlelog. BF3stats.com only uses the API from Battlelog thus taking all stats possible from Battlelog and transferring it.


So, it's actually a simple fix that they are just ignoring?








Us medics need love too, give us the ability to stop tanks with our paddles!!! LoL


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> would be epicly funny to have a medpack kill .. let alone a service star for that
> i guess ill have to try to kill someone with it


read my post, there is no way to kill someone with medkit


----------



## oblisk

Does anyone know how to fix the z-fighting graphical flickers in the game? It happens whenever I look down a scope, its annoying as **** and I can't see my targets properly. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pkdUz8o5Q8

Is there some control panel video settings I can change to fix this? (nvidia)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*


Lol I threw down an ammo box yesterday and destroyed a wall. Would it count as a kill if you used a health pack to blow up a mine and the mine killed someone?


----------



## james8

^no it'd be considered "bad luck" for them


----------



## sdhsbaseball

So Im 177 out of everyone for the rounds started vs rounds finished woot woot lol and tonight i got 4 defib kills!! Thanks for the tips on trying to kill people with them it seems like a head/neck shot does the trick as in insta kill


----------



## Fortunex

Finally, after like 7-8 hours of AFK motion sensor point farming on Metro, I've unlocked the M98B, now I can compete with snipers that have the L96/M98


----------



## EVILNOK

I was bored tonight and decided to record some gameplay from BF3. This is the 1st time I have ever recorded/edited footage for anything. Usually I don't catch anything I think is interesting but this time I did ( to me anyway) around the 50 second- 1 minute mark. There is a spot or 2 where my FPS drops but it only does that when I'm recording. Ordering parts for my new build on the 9th so maybe it won't be an issue after that. I used to be terrible at flying with kb/mouse but at least now I can get around and do some damage. I only got shot down 1 time and flew off and on during a 1k ticket match. I'm not a pro pilot by any stretch of the imagination but I'm happy with my progress so far since ditching the xbox 360 controller for flying in favor of the kb/mouse. If you have 5 minutes to spare please check it out. You don't have to like/ subscribe or anything. I'd just be happy for a few people to watch my 1st ever try at making some gameplay footage. Thanks


----------



## KingT

I mostly play Recon class, and I fave 5000 sniper Kills (over 4600 kills with M98B)..

Even though this was not my PB headshot I managed to capture a SS on 1542m Headshot last night..











CHEERS..


----------



## digitally

LOL


----------



## alancsalt

Servers offline


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Servers offline


I just figured that out when Origin kept signing me in offline - and frequently forgetting my password.

Normally this is a bug for me that is fixed with a restart but yeah, turns out it's caused by the server maintenance too.

Managed to shoot another Venom flight video before this though, this time with running commentary for you special people:





I think this is the first video i captured of me playing on a hardcore server. Does anyone else find that chopper flying is actually easier in hardcore mode? (minimap only spots, infantry has less health, etc)


----------



## alancsalt

Honnowabble deth...lol


----------



## Fr0sty

fun round on damavand peak conquest

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20156407/1/338586921/

the splash damage on tank shells is so low









almost pulled a complete tank destroy with repair tool but the dude hoped out .. killed him took his tank .. destroyed their mobile aa

on khark island .. battle report bellow

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20159378/1/338586921/ fun round yet again...

and the funny thing is we were getting spawn camped in the first 5min of the game .. yet we pulled a win.. LOL


----------



## Precision_PC

Most the servers I play on are dead.
Anyone want to do some co-op?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Most the servers I play on are dead.
> Anyone want to do some co-op?


Add me if you play coop.

iARDAs is the nick.

Though I am in Turkey, if you are far far far away than me than lag would be a bigger enemy.


----------



## iARDAs

can be deleted


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Add me if you play coop.
> iARDAs is the nick.
> Though I am in Turkey, if you are far far far away than me than lag would be a bigger enemy.


Good playing with you.
He had to take off before we could finish.
Anyone else want to play some co-op?


----------



## mtbiker033

hey guys I just downloaded the fxaa injector and extracted the filed to my BF3 folder. To get it working do I need to disable AA in the games menu?

i disabled the msaa in game and kept post processing AA on and wow it looks awesome with the injector. my osd doesn't work with it but oh well.


----------



## Fr0sty

had a beast round on grand bazaar









got 4 deaths early in begining of round and i decided to spawn back at base .. and the lav was waiting for me .. it had this magic glow ..

it almost seemed like it was meant to do right for me

so i hopped in

and went on a 23 - 6 round










http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20178007/1/338586921/

if i keep this up ill finally have a positive k/d LOL


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Good playing with you.
> He had to take off before we could finish.
> Anyone else want to play some co-op?


It was very fun bro.

When the headset is available it willbe more fun. Probably cant play more tonight.

Whenever you see me online in Origin hit me up.


----------



## Fr0sty

would be fun if dice created some squad co-op missions










crazy dude stealing an lav-ad on caspian and doing some ownage


----------



## Precision_PC

These guys might be having a little too much fun.








This one had me laughing.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> These guys might be having a little too much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one had me laughing.


This is why i fly drunk.

I'm dead serious. It's like the delayed reaction caused by the booze fits the delayed response of the chopper, increasing my flying ability.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> This is why i fly drunk.
> I'm dead serious. It's like the delayed reaction caused by the booze fits the delayed response of the chopper, increasing my flying ability.


LOL

you must love flying the russian chopper drunk then


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL
> you must love flying the russian chopper drunk then


I get seasick. Damn boat has no rudder!


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol ^

I remember it doing that before, but haven't noticed it lately.. Hmm is it when you pick up an enemy kit?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> hey guys I just downloaded the fxaa injector and extracted the filed to my BF3 folder. To get it working do I need to disable AA in the games menu?
> i disabled the msaa in game and kept post processing AA on and wow it looks awesome with the injector. my osd doesn't work with it but oh well.


it's recommended that you turn off ALL in-game AA when using the injector.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

To fix the overlay,get the latest beta of afterburner and open the osd config:









You can leave MSAA on if your card can handle it. Post-processing is FXAA, so you're actually running it twice. It probably makes things look blurry, especially the squad mate nametag text. Turn it off.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> it's recommended that you turn off ALL in-game AA when using the injector.


ok I turned off the msaa in game but thought I had to leave post processing on high. Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> To fix the overlay,get the latest beta of afterburner and open the osd config:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can leave MSAA on if your card can handle it. Post-processing is FXAA, so you're actually running it twice. It probably makes things look blurry, especially the squad mate nametag text. Turn it off.


I just made this change on the AB osd server and will test!

So just to be sure, turn off the in game AA and turn off post processing AA?

edit:

making that change to afterburner made my game go black screen and crashed my drivers as soon as the game kicked in.

I think it might have been setting the frame limiter that did it, I need to retest with only the enable compatibility setting and try again.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok I turned off the msaa in game but thought I had to leave post processing on high. Thanks!
> I just made this change on the AB osd server and will test!
> So just to be sure, turn off the in game AA and turn off post processing AA?
> edit:
> making that change to afterburner made my game go black screen and crashed my drivers as soon as the game kicked in.
> I think it might have been setting the frame limiter that did it, I need to retest with only the enable compatibility setting and try again.


what drivers do you have?
are they the latest betas?

EDIT:
Here are the latest drivers for your GPU: 295.51
you can give these a try and see if it helps at all


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> ok I turned off the msaa in game but thought I had to leave post processing on high. Thanks!
> I just made this change on the AB osd server and will test!
> So just to be sure, turn off the in game AA and turn off post processing AA?
> edit:
> making that change to afterburner made my game go black screen and crashed my drivers as soon as the game kicked in.
> I think it might have been setting the frame limiter that did it, I need to retest with only the enable compatibility setting and try again.


I don't even need the injector but i wanted to warn ya having that running in the background: The RivaTuner can make Punkbuster kick you for a wrongful cheating.

EVGA Precision can do the same. I dunno if it stops now but wanted to give you heads up anyways.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

anyone else get this often? i get this message or "there was a problem" message about 2 out of 3 times i try to join a game. what am i doing wrong??


----------



## BreakDown

i get that message when i quit a game and try to join another one, i will get it every single time, but if i try to join a second game it will always let me.


----------



## ntherblast

Ya i get that disconnected from ea online sometimes when I try to join a server and before it says loading level it disconnects me. It usually stops happening after i try again


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else having issues with Origin? I just signed in and it took forever to load...and forever to launch bf3...hmm


----------



## mtbiker033

thanks for the link! I am using the latest betas and figured it out. The OSD is working now with the injector. When I set the frame limiter though it did not like that!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't even need the injector but i wanted to warn ya having that running in the background: The RivaTuner can make Punkbuster kick you for a wrongful cheating.
> EVGA Precision can do the same. I dunno if it stops now but wanted to give you heads up anyways.


yeah I wondered about that but so far so good and I only play on pb servers. the injector just makes everything look so much better!


----------



## Krazee

Man I finally got back on last night but there was no one really playing on my team. I need some people to play with. Anyone up for a few rounds today?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Man I finally got back on last night but there was no one really playing on my team. I need some people to play with. Anyone up for a few rounds today?


im up for it


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> im up for it


BF3 nick: Bangincrazy.

I get home around 5 PM CST


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't even need the injector but i wanted to warn ya having that running in the background: The RivaTuner can make Punkbuster kick you for a wrongful cheating.
> EVGA Precision can do the same. I dunno if it stops now but wanted to give you heads up anyways.


It doesn't kick for BF3 at all. What are you talking about?


----------



## TheYonderGod

I think I may have found the cause of the silent Stinger/Javelin kills. I locked onto a helicopter with my Stinger and shot my rocket, and as it was going towards the chopper an enemy jet flew between the rocket and the heli, the rocket turned and went after the jet and killed it.


----------



## Fr0sty

beasting the lav for our team









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20375459/1/338586921/


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I think I may have found the cause of the silent Stinger/Javelin kills. I locked onto a helicopter with my Stinger and shot my rocket, and as it was going towards the chopper an enemy jet flew between the rocket and the heli, the rocket turned and went after the jet and killed it.


Lolwut? Never seen that, even tho it is kinda of plausible... But this is a game. Do missiles react this way in this game?


----------



## james8

^wow that sounds cool he should've recorded a vid :O
but also, i don't think missles do that in real life. they are only locked onto one target they can't change targets LOL


----------



## Fr0sty

i've seen javelins pretty much lock on to a target ... lose the soflam lock and pick up the lock of another vehicule near by and target it

or i've even seen a javelin launched after one target hit another target because the target was in the path of the javelin going up for its top attack mode


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^wow that sounds cool he should've recorded a vid :O
> but also, i don't think missles do that in real life. they are only locked onto one target they can't change targets LOL


Yeah, a Stinger, in the real world, has proportional navigation guidance at first and then a dual IR / UV guidance system locks in for a delayed impact on target. It is capable of striking the airframe directly, rather than tracking exhaust plumes.

Javelin's (in the US ordnance category) are purely anti-tank missiles that are IR guidance; They're fire and forget and they're not used against planes at all.

There is, however a Javelin SAM (UK ordnance) and it uses a more visual based guidance system that essentially ignores flares and smoke.

So yeah... BF3 does dumb things that make no sense in reality.


----------



## crizthakidd

im really tired of being such a loner in the game. can anyone with voice or anything team oriented please add iseph ? im usually top 5 in points love giving amo/ spotting with sniper and reviving at the right moment with medic lol. i love the game its my first first person shooter im used to fighting games where all ur bros are right next to u but now its so diff

iseph


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Yeah, a Stinger, in the real world, has proportional navigation guidance at first and then a dual IR / UV guidance system locks in for a delayed impact on target. It is capable of striking the airframe directly, rather than tracking exhaust plumes.
> 
> Javelin's (in the US ordnance category) are purely anti-tank missiles that are IR guidance; They're fire and forget and they're not used against planes at all.
> 
> There is, however a Javelin SAM (UK ordnance) and it uses a more visual based guidance system that essentially ignores flares and smoke.
> 
> So yeah... BF3 does dumb things that make no sense in reality.


Actually it would make perfect sense for a stingers IR tracker switch targets if a comparable heat signature passes by its flight path. For one thats why IR flares work...







Now saying that I dont know the particular model that BF3 uses as some of the newer surface to air missiles supposedly have multiple guidance systems as you have pointed out above. Those however were developed to defeat the countermeasures which currently work in BF3...

Therefore yes it is quite plausible that this could happen and props to BF3 for actually implementing this as it makes it more lifelike.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Actually it would make perfect sense for a stingers IR tracker switch targets if a comparable heat signature passes by its flight path. For one thats why IR flares work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now saying that I dont know the particular model that BF3 uses as some of the newer surface to air missiles supposedly have multiple guidance systems as you have pointed out above. Those however were developed to defeat the countermeasures which currently work in BF3...
> Therefore yes it is quite plausible that this could happen and props to BF3 for actually implementing this as it makes it more lifelike.


dont the javelin lock on a box created by the operator?

and what i mean by box is they target the tank and isolate its shape to create a box for the missile targeting system .. and it can be also employed on small structure with this method if i remember correctly

and if one variation of the javelin can be used against aircraft dice did make it fair to require soflam to lock on to aircraft.. as its a balancing decision


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Actually it would make perfect sense for a stingers IR tracker switch targets if a comparable heat signature passes by its flight path. For one thats why IR flares work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now saying that I dont know the particular model that BF3 uses as some of the newer surface to air missiles supposedly have multiple guidance systems as you have pointed out above. Those however were developed to defeat the countermeasures which currently work in BF3...
> 
> Therefore yes it is quite plausible that this could happen and props to BF3 for actually implementing this as it makes it more lifelike.


No, because Stingers switch to UV mode on the fly and are not very susceptible to conflicting or confusing heat signatures. That's how they're able to strike airframes and not exhaust plumes like older SAMs. The Stinger, even as old as it is, was already a multiple guidance system from the start; it's a very effective weapons system. I would consider BF3 less realistic, in this situation, rather than more realistic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont the javelin lock on a box created by the operator?
> 
> and what i mean by box is they target the tank and isolate its shape to create a box for the missile targeting system .. and it can be also employed on small structure with this method if i remember correctly
> 
> and if one variation of the javelin can be used against aircraft dice did make it fair to require soflam to lock on to aircraft.. as its a balancing decision


The U.K. Javelin is *not even remotely similar* to the U.S. Javelin. They share the same nickname and are both "man-portable" and that's where the similarities end.

The U.S. Javelin indeed, locks on in a box, and is fire and forget. The circuitry takes time to cool down before it will work. Although the "normal" cool-down time is about 30 seconds, it can take considerably longer in a desert environment where hot sands wash out the hot tank body.

However, assuming all goes well, or assuming the operator is in a cool or cold environment, the Javelin display is ready to fire within 30 seconds, the operator places a "box" around his target (a tank, LAV, or such) and then tells the Javelin to fire. He can fire from within an enclosed space or building with minimal risk, because of how the Javelin is designed (BF3 actually goofed that up) and then the missile will fly to its target, regardless of smoke or most conventional countermeasures, as it uses a combination of IR visual and IR thermal display matching for internal guidance. (It's fire and forget, so the operator can literally drop the tube, walk around the corner, and hide while the Javelin kills the tank.)

U.S. Javelins will not work on aircraft, except for perhaps aircraft that is hot and on the taxi-way and either immobile or moving at a slow speed; an operator will never get a lock on an aircraft in flight and the Javelin would be incapable of striking the aircraft in flight. A Javelin might work on a helicopter, but at $125,000 per shot, I doubt that they've spent much time testing a ground to ground weapons system against an airborne target when a Stinger would do a better job at it.

Likewise, U.K. Javelins were designed to work on aircraft, and not ground vehicles. That's not to say that they couldn't be used on a ground vehicle, but it's not at all what they were designed for.

Again, the US Javelin != UK Javelin.


----------



## Fr0sty

thanks for the info shadow

and maybe dice made the javelin that way to balance the game out because the jets and heli's are invincible once they unlock flares or even ecm

stingers are useless vs jets or heli's .. so its either javelin and pray that the pilot isnt good at escaping the lock before the missile hit

it would make sense that they made it for a purely balance issue


----------



## james8

^agree with this. stinger is pretty useless nowadays. plus it comes with what 4 missles even if u have sqd expl so no point.
shadow, were u in the military or something?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^agree with this. stinger is pretty useless nowadays. plus it comes with what 4 missles even if u have sqd expl so no point.
> shadow, were u in the military or something?


Yes.


----------



## Fr0sty

i have a question for everyone who is familiar with this

since mbt specialisation or gadgets can be stacked ..can the lav's gadget/perks be stacked

like say driver goes with thermal sight whatever is 2nd slot and apfsp-t for 3rd gadget slot

the gunner of the lav comes with proximity scanner and whatever other 2 slots he wants to pick and 3rd guy uses maintenance and other 2 perks

would this combo work out?

would be fun to enjoy the benefit of the thermal optic's texture hack + the wallhack benefit that proximity scanner is while having maintenance helping the repair a bit on top of that LOL

since i am starting to beast up the lav lately i was wondering if this epic combo could work


----------



## EVILNOK

Played a match on Caspian Border tonight and about half of the enemy team was recon. Sniping from tower and lots of other places. After starting out as support I decided to go do some counter-sniping instead. After 4-5 800+ meter headshots and a few 900 + meter I finally hit the 1k meter headshot, 1,000 meters exactly







:


----------



## Maian

Are we all sure that the Marksman bonus is representative of meters? Because I've gotten a few 700+ bonuses, and then for the "longest headshot" it tells me it was only like 250m or something.

EDIT: Nevermind, it shows up correctly in Battlelog (793m was my longest), but for some reason in game it seems to think the Marksman bonus is feet and tries to 'convert' it to meters at the end...


----------



## Fr0sty

never had any problem at the end of the game when it was telling me longest headshot distance in meters

and yes we are sure because dice says its how it works in the small memo sometimes before a round start at the bottom of the loading page


----------



## calavera

Specializations and perks stack? I thought they didn't.


----------



## JoeyTB

So I may be a bit late on this (just got my computer back after moving) but, is it me or after the b2k release are other people getting horrendous fps drops... I used to play maybe 40-50 fps on medium settings before and now I play on all low and still get ridiculous fps lag. It's getting rather annoying >_<


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Specializations and perks stack? I thought they didn't.


in the tanks they do

dunno about the lav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> So I may be a bit late on this (just got my computer back after moving) but, is it me or after the b2k release are other people getting horrendous fps drops... I used to play maybe 40-50 fps on medium settings before and now I play on all low and still get ridiculous fps lag. It's getting rather annoying >_<


before the first major patch i had no problem running ultra on caspian 64 players and after that any other map 64 player = no no at ultra .. b2k maps are even worse ..

so for now until i upgrade my gpus its all on low to get good framerates

funny mav video

and no there are no roadkills in it

you can clearly see the pilot of the mav trying to kill some dude near ennemy claymores by using the equipment destroy founction of the mav and some other funny bits


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^agree with this. stinger is pretty useless nowadays. plus it comes with what 4 missles even if u have sqd expl so no point.


I wouldn't say they're entirely useless, they're great at keeping an aircraft away from a certain zone at the very least.

Jets are a pain though as they can quite easily deploy countermeasures, fly out of range, then return when the countermeasures are ready. Rinse and repeat.

It's mostly about timing.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^agree with this. stinger is pretty useless nowadays. plus it comes with what 4 missles even if u have sqd expl so no point.
> shadow, were u in the military or something?


This is false. I believe it is five missles with sqd expl. I could be wrong.
Worked a teams aircraft yesterday with a stinger. 600 ticket Oman conquest large.
Five jets, four helicopters shot down in a single round.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20299242/1/299939421/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeyTB*
> 
> So I may be a bit late on this (just got my computer back after moving) but, is it me or after the b2k release are other people getting horrendous fps drops... I used to play maybe 40-50 fps on medium settings before and now I play on all low and still get ridiculous fps lag. It's getting rather annoying >_<


The new maps were not optimized like the vanilla maps.
I researched this, as I was having the same issue.
Turn mesh to low, then turn off ambient occlusion.
This made it so they run like vanilla maps for me.


----------



## calavera

don't care if its a repost. pretty awesome. Would make for a nice BGM for you guys who edit BF3 plays.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> im really tired of being such a loner in the game. can anyone with voice or anything team oriented please add iseph ? im usually top 5 in points love giving amo/ spotting with sniper and reviving at the right moment with medic lol. i love the game its my first first person shooter im used to fighting games where all ur bros are right next to u but now its so diff
> iseph


Join the OCN platoon and try to work with some of us. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391409006172/
There's a couple clans OCN members play on depending what times you play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Specializations and perks stack? I thought they didn't.


Driver gets *reactive*/smoke/3rd
gunner gets *maintenance* or *thermal camo*
a 3rd person, or the gunner who then suicides after sitting in the gunner seat, gets *proximity scanner* and it sticks with the driver until the tank dies.


----------



## Asy

soo wasn't the new DLC supposed to be announced this week?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Can someone post their CPU usage in game? I'm @ 4.6GHz with my i5.2500k and it seems the CPU usage is spiking from 0% to about 70% all the time like crazy....no fps lag or fps drops either...something seems wrong though...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^wow that sounds cool he should've recorded a vid :O
> but also, i don't think missles do that in real life. they are only locked onto one target they can't change targets LOL


These are IR missiles, they follow heat. Thats why we have IR flares and they do nothing on javelin's.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asy*
> 
> soo wasn't the new DLC supposed to be announced this week?


the announcement hasnt been done yet

but yes its been said this week or so

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> These are IR missiles, they follow heat. Thats why we have IR flares and they do nothing on javelin's.


ir smokes only works to block the initial lock for a brief amount of time .. at least in tanks it does work that way ..

wouldnt know if it worked the same in jets or ecm was made specificaly for this purpose


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ir smokes only works to block the initial lock for a brief amount of time .. at least in tanks it does work that way ..
> wouldnt know if it worked the same in jets or ecm was made specificaly for this purpose


ECM jams the lock in, not the missile.
I remember one guy raging at me cause he was using the ECM wrong... Only used it after I shot the missiles on the aa gun.
Since the missiles are already tracing the jet/heli. But I did observe that it was easier for him to escape the missiles(making tight turns making the missiles lose the target) when he used ECM compared to when he did not use it cause it was on cooldown.
IR Flares can stop the lock on but thats not the best use of it, as a pilot I only use them when I know the missile as already been shot. This means that I will cancel the lock-on on other people and dodge that missile.
This has a bad consequence tho, If im flying an F35 in hoovering move for example and some1 throws a missile at me, the IR Flares wont do nothing since my position did not change, the missiles will impact my jet(even tho they lost target with the IR flares) and explode.

I am talking from what I've seen happen on me, not youtube videos and not assuming stuff and specifically not what I simply seen, this all happened on me.

Try to use IR sights and aim at a tank, try this with some1 you know. When he uses the smoke you wont be able to see him.

Description on IR smoke: Smoke grenades enhanced with metal filaments that when launched remove laser-designation, spoof incoming guided missiles(this will only work if you are moving, if you are not moving they will indeed lose their target so they will simply continue with their route which leads them to you), and prevent enemies from revealing your position to teammates.


----------



## MacG32

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## OverClocker55

1gb or 2gb for 1920x1080p ultra max everything but AA.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I'll just leave this here.


GOZILLA


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1gb or 2gb for 1920x1080p ultra max everything but AA.


I have 1.5 and everything maxed for 1980x1080, so 2 will get better fps.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> I have 1.5 and everything maxed for 1980x1080, so 2 will get better fps.


hmm i just got a gtx 570 and im wondering if i really need it or just keep my 6950 2gb


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm i just got a gtx 570 and im wondering if i really need it or just keep my 6950 2gb


http://www.hwcompare.com/9021/geforce-gtx-570-vs-radeon-hd-6950-2gb/


----------



## downlinx

those are based on old drivers, you need to a better comparision


----------



## Higgins

I just confirmed with my campus network admin that the ports Punkbuster use are effectively blocked by the school's firewalls, and they're not going to unblock them since this is a video game.

Worked before the B2K patch, hasn't worked since.

If anyone wants to be the OP of this thread (I believe you can do that), PM a mod about it. You must be a long standing member, a frequent BF3 player, and keep the OP up to date with new developments.

I feel like I was a good OP, but I don't even visit this thread anymore since I haven't played in months.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> I just confirmed with my campus network admin that the ports Punkbuster use are effectively blocked by the school's firewalls, and they're not going to unblock them since this is a video game.
> Worked before the B2K patch, hasn't worked since.
> If anyone wants to be the OP of this thread (I believe you can do that), PM a mod about it. You must be a long standing member, a frequent BF3 player, and keep the OP up to date with new developments.
> I feel like I was a good OP, but I don't even visit this thread anymore since I haven't played in months.


That is dumb. My campus does not block anything. Although, a friend of mine's does, he and his 2 roommates pitch together and pay for a private TWC connection works well enough for him.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm i just got a gtx 570 and im wondering if i really need it or just keep my 6950 2gb


A 570 will give you a slightly better fps rate, but your 6950 should be good to go.







I play BF3 on my laptop, which has a GTX 460M with 1.5GB, and it plays perfect being maxed out.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> A 570 will give you a slightly better fps rate, but your 6950 should be good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play BF3 on my laptop, which has a GTX 460M with 1.5GB, and it plays perfect being maxed out.


lol i got the same lappy


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> I just confirmed with my campus network admin that the ports Punkbuster use are effectively blocked by the school's firewalls, and they're not going to unblock them since this is a video game.
> Worked before the B2K patch, hasn't worked since.
> If anyone wants to be the OP of this thread (I believe you can do that), PM a mod about it. You must be a long standing member, a frequent BF3 player, and keep the OP up to date with new developments.
> I feel like I was a good OP, but I don't even visit this thread anymore since I haven't played in months.


You could just put a link at the top of the OP for http://mp1st.com/category/battlefield/ . They keep up on all of the latests news and developments of BF3.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol i got the same lappy


It's an awesome piece of equipment.


----------



## ntherblast

Is it me or does nobody defend flags in this game? Everyone just seems to be constantly attacking the enemies flags and I am usually the only one defending flags from the enemy taking them


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm i just got a gtx 570 and im wondering if i really need it or just keep my 6950 2gb


I have an ASUS GTX 570 and run it on ultra except shadows on high @1920x1080. You should be fine.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I have an ASUS GTX 570 and run it on ultra except shadows on high @1920x1080. You should be fine.


Im running everything ultra but AA turned off and its getting 120-150fps stays around 52c at its default







fan speed


----------



## ntherblast

Did something happen today like most of the 64player servers I play on are either empty or have 1/4 of the max capacity of players


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Did something happen today like most of the 64player servers I play on are either empty or have 1/4 of the max capacity of players


idk


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> beasting the lav for our team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20375459/1/338586921/


Here is one you should like then...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20508306/1/364777749/

Had some friends over and were were drinking a bit, and a buddy suggested we play a drinking game. I suggested we drink for every kill gained in bf3... Then I hopped in the lav









We all had to switch to beer after about half of the my round... Still we polished off a 2/3 of a 1.75 of crown and a case of beer in a couple hours of play.


----------



## OverClocker55

So my msi gtx 570 1.2gb stutters on the big plane maps when flying and my 6950 2gb doesn't.. what do i do?


----------



## james8

^check all power connectors and PCI-E connector. also reinstall drivers if u haven't install them cleanly the first time.
use Forceware 290.53


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^check all power connectors and PCI-E connector. also reinstall drivers if u haven't install them cleanly the first time.
> use Forceware 290.53


power could be a problem? I got some nzxt exstentions. maybe ill try just the psu cables and see


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> power could be a problem? I got some nzxt exstentions. maybe ill try just the psu cables and see


Could be a texture memory problem, in fact that's exactly what it sounds like. What resolution are you running at, and what graphical exact settings?

We're talking about stutters that are about a second possibly two seconds long?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Could be a texture memory problem, in fact that's exactly what it sounds like. What resolution are you running at, and what graphical exact settings?
> We're talking about stutters that are about a second possibly two seconds long?


like it lags and stutters for like 1 second
Settings:
1920x1080P
All textures at Ultra. AA OFF MotionBlur OFF Vsync OFF


----------



## james8

uh reduce textures to high and try again.
also have u defragmented after installing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> like it lags and stutters for like 1 second
> Settings:
> 1920x1080P
> All textures at Ultra. AA OFF MotionBlur OFF Vsync OFF


Yep, mix in a couple High settings, or even go straight to only High preset and see if your is issue still persists.

Definitely sounds like a texture memory issue though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok but on my 6950 I never lagged. Same settings and that has 2GB


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok but on my 6950 I never lagged. Same settings and that has 2GB


Correct, and you're GTX 570 has a LOT less VRAM. Which is why you're possibly lagging/stuttering now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct, and you're GTX 570 has a LOT less VRAM. Which is why you're possibly lagging/stuttering now.


return gtx 570? or just play high


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> return gtx 570? or just play high


Play high on your GTX 570 just to make sure that's the reason why you're possibly lagging first.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Kill Windows Aero
cmd prompt > "net stop uxsms"

I've cleared ~ 500MB of VRAM before.


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Kill Windows Aero
> cmd prompt > "net stop uxsms"
> I've cleared ~ 500MB of VRAM before.


lol there's no way aero uses 500mb of vram...


----------



## 98uk

For 60-90fps is *all* scenarios on my GTX570 I play at 1920x1080, all high, 2x AA and Post AA on low. Motion blur and SSAO off.

This gives me real smooth gameplay even when everything is kicking off.


----------



## EventHorizon

Anyone crashing every 20 minutes? I play for awhile and then all of a sudden the game will freeze frame and the last sound played will repeat. I read on the BF3 forums it has something to do with realtek audio drivers but I use a Xonar DG and have uninstalled all realtek drivers that I had from before. (They don't appear in device manager so I'm sure they're all gone)

Any solutions?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Anyone crashing every 20 minutes? I play for awhile and then all of a sudden the game will freeze frame and the last sound played will repeat. I read on the BF3 forums it has something to do with realtek audio drivers but I use a Xonar DG and have uninstalled all realtek drivers that I had from before. (They don't appear in device manager so I'm sure they're all gone)
> Any solutions?


Disable integrated audio in the BIOS, if it is that issue(it sounds like it) that'll fix it.

Also, I have to laugh at my SPM going up about 5 after every game of metro... for 80 hours playtime that's pretty boss I think







Getting close to 400 now...


----------



## iARDAs

I am Turkish and I was in a Turkish server based in Germany.

The game was Conquest and the ticket was something like 6000

I entered when the ticket was 5800 something and left when the ticket was 5100

There was a guy who had around 200 kills and 150 deaths with prettty much 30.000 points.

I lol`ed the server so hard.

I wonder if anyone played all the way









There was NO TEAMWORK what so ever.

It was like an independence war/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Here is one you should like then...
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20508306/1/364777749/
> Had some friends over and were were drinking a bit, and a buddy suggested we play a drinking game. I suggested we drink for every kill gained in bf3... Then I hopped in the lav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We all had to switch to beer after about half of the my round... Still we polished off a 2/3 of a 1.75 of crown and a case of beer in a couple hours of play.


sweet beasting indeed


----------



## SkillzKillz

My KDR needs more 3s?


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Disable integrated audio in the BIOS, if it is that issue(it sounds like it) that'll fix it.
> Also, I have to laugh at my SPM going up about 5 after every game of metro... for 80 hours playtime that's pretty boss I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting close to 400 now...


It's already been disabled...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So my msi gtx 570 1.2gb stutters on the big plane maps when flying and my 6950 2gb doesn't.. what do i do?


Honestly I get higher FPS when I'm flying. Ultra settings with shadows on high. No stuttering/ graphics lag or memory issues and my ASUS GTX 570 has the same amount of VRAM as yours.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> lol there's no way aero uses 500mb of vram...


Quite easily actually. Especially with BF3's window preview and starting minimized. You have to have a card with enough VRAM to start with though. It's usually around 400MB but I've seen it drop 500MB after killing Aero before. It was even using 450MB of system RAM the other day too.


----------



## iARDAs

Just got 22 kils with the mortar









64 player server
Rush
Defender


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Anyone crashing every 20 minutes? I play for awhile and then all of a sudden the game will freeze frame and the last sound played will repeat. I read on the BF3 forums it has something to do with realtek audio drivers but I use a Xonar DG and have uninstalled all realtek drivers that I had from before. (They don't appear in device manager so I'm sure they're all gone)
> Any solutions?


Try running driversweeper. There maybe something left behind from the Realtek driver uninstall.


----------



## ntherblast

This game is as buggy as ever anyone get this bug where when you die during the customize windows with squad and deploy you can't click any buttons and have to use the arrow key and enter?

jeez I can't even get out of my vehicle for 2 seconds to repair it without some tard taking it and driving it off into mines/deep water/right into 5 engies


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> This game is as buggy as ever anyone get this bug where when you die during the customize windows with squad and deploy you can't click any buttons and have to use the arrow key and enter?


Yes, if that happens click the right mouse button and you should be good.


----------



## MacG32

http://www.baftagameaward.com/awards/index.html Vote for BF3 and as many times as you have e-mail accounts.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just got 22 kils with the mortar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 64 player server
> Rush
> Defender


I'm not sure that's something to be proud of.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure that's something to be proud of.


Lol

the mortar is useful but its not fun if we are on the receiving end of it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Campers, no camping!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Campers, no camping!


so instead he should just run at the ennemy like a headless chicken get killed 20 or so times and not help the team much?

or should he mortar on defense to keep the ennemy pinned down to a corner that the rest of the team can hold?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so instead he should just run at the ennemy like a headless chicken get killed 20 or so times and not help the team much?
> or should he mortar on defense to keep the ennemy pinned down to a corner that the rest of the team can hold?


Twas a joke my friend. Now, let me tell you, with great enthusiasm, how many m320 kills I got in my last 64 Metro conquest match...


----------



## Herophobic

6 minutes passed, and you still didn't enlighten us

we are gonna keep waiting, with great enthusiasm


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> 6 minutes passed, and you still didn't enlighten us
> we are gonna keep waiting, with great enthusiasm


I'm doing other things my friend.

At any rate, here is the joke source. It is a popular meme. Another chat box favorite is: snipers no sniping!






And now you know.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so instead he should just run at the ennemy like a headless chicken get killed 20 or so times and not help the team much?
> or should he mortar on defense to keep the ennemy pinned down to a corner that the rest of the team can hold?


Mortars.... I was on a server in Metro 64p where they got pushed back to the uncap building outside. They had 10 or so people using the mortar from inside the building... No one even tried to leave the uncap. I switched teams just to see it for myself.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> Anyone crashing every 20 minutes? I play for awhile and then all of a sudden the game will freeze frame and the last sound played will repeat. I read on the BF3 forums it has something to do with realtek audio drivers but I use a Xonar DG and have uninstalled all realtek drivers that I had from before. (They don't appear in device manager so I'm sure they're all gone)
> Any solutions?


I have gotten that sound loop freeze frame bug with bf3.exe error or with a BSOD. When I was getting it was completely random, I could go a few days and it would never happen then I would have it happen 5 times in a row. I tried everything to fix it the only thing that worked for me was doing a reinstall of BF3. I went 2 months without it happening. I just had it happen to me a few days ago after I installed the newest video card drivers.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Mortars.... I was on a server in Metro 64p where they got pushed back to the uncap building outside. They had 10 or so people using the mortar from inside the building... No one even tried to leave the uncap. I switched teams just to see it for myself.


You can also use mortars at/from the bottom of the escalators by the B flag firing to the A flag. Another noob exploit I witnessed the other day.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Mortars.... I was on a server in Metro 64p where they got pushed back to the uncap building outside. They had 10 or so people using the mortar from inside the building... No one even tried to leave the uncap. I switched teams just to see it for myself.


LOL well those dudes were mortar campers

and seriously dice should fix those obvious glitches on metro before nerfing or buffing guns


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL well those dudes were mortar campers


^ I wonder why they lost









I usually just take out my mortar when somebody on the other team is using theirs, I kill them, then when they start mortaring again I kill them again, and usually they stop after a few times.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure that's something to be proud of.


Haha lol

my 2nd best was like 3 kills

Though I should admit i always went to the backside of my base and used mortar on the poor bastardos.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Mortars.... I was on a server in Metro 64p where they got pushed back to the uncap building outside. They had 10 or so people using the mortar from inside the building... No one even tried to leave the uncap. I switched teams just to see it for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also use mortars at/from the bottom of the escalators by the B flag firing to the A flag. Another noob exploit I witnessed the other day.
Click to expand...

Hmm interesting..

I like the one where people MAV surf onto the top of the uncap on russian side. Loads of snipers sitting up there when you have lost all objectives. Not a bad idea really, since if you lost all the flags you're probably on a terrible team with no chance of retaking A or B anyhow.

That's usually the reason for losing Metro CQ, all those people that hang back, snipers/campers allows the other team to push up and by the time you get down to 1 flag or overran then everyone quits and goes recon lol


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You can also use mortars at/from the bottom of the escalators by the B flag firing to the A flag. Another noob exploit I witnessed the other day.


where exactly? I'm trying to do it right now but no place to set down the mortar.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> where exactly? I'm trying to do it right now but no place to set down the mortar.







video speaks better then 1000 words


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Oh, that's not the bottom of B.... That's in front of B at the last escalator


----------



## Fr0sty

it`s the first escalator if you start from russian spawn .. and the 2nd one if you start from us spawn


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it`s the first escalator if you start from russian spawn .. and the 2nd one if you start from us spawn


You mean the third if you're from US.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You mean the third if you're from US.


loll yeah the third .. totally forgot the one at c


----------



## Slightly skewed

Geez sorry about the mass confusion. I guess I should know my exploits a whole lot better.

The kill cam only shows so much. And you don't really notice the little details when the rage kicks in.

Why are you trying to do it? Are you one of _those_ guys?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez sorry about the mass confusion. I guess I should know my exploits a whole lot better.
> The kill cam only shows so much. And you don't really notice the little details when the rage kicks in.
> Why are you trying to do it? Are you one of _those_ guys?


Sure, why not? I wanted to see if it worked


----------



## ntherblast

and another bug my gun randomly disappeared I think it was during a jump over a rock it just vanished but i could still shoot


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> and another bug my gun randomly disappeared I think it was during a jump over a rock it just vanished but i could still shoot


This happens with some of the shotguns and certain attachment combinations.


----------



## Fr0sty

didnt knew that mortar had smoke rounds :O


----------



## PoopaScoopa

lol got banned for "suspected hacker" doing that mortar at the escalator.







Guess I was getting too many kills too fast


----------



## james8

^mortar in metro? no wonder suspected haxor XD


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> lol got banned for "suspected hacker" doing that mortar at the escalator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I was getting too many kills too fast


I'd ban you too. I knew you'd use that information for evil. The issue with it is the opposing team can't fire back at you. You *are* one of _those_ guys.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'd ban you too. I knew you'd use that information for evil. The issue with it is the opposing team can't fire back at you. You *are* one of _those_ guys.


lol, have to try it at least once. I hardly ever touch the mortar...


----------



## TheYonderGod

WOW that was the most BS auto balance that ever happened to anyone ever. I joined near the end of the round before it, then on the next round I arm 5 out of 8 m-coms, and right when the last m-com is about about to explode, 2 seconds left in the game, I get auto-balanced to the losing team.. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/20681384/1/373886055/

Edit: omg, auto-balanced at the end of a game AGAIN. This time I didn't really do anything other than repair the transport chopper for my team, but still that is stupid. Why do people leave right at the end anyways, just wait a couple seconds and your leave percentage doesn't go up, you still get a loss either way. I can never find a decent team, and when I finally do, I get auto-balanced. This game is just trolling me.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt knew that mortar had smoke rounds :O











i discovered it by accident while looking up some BF3 stats

I spam between explosive and smoke (default bindings explosive: 1, smoke: 2)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video speaks better then 1000 words


This is why i am taking a LONG break from BF3 I am waiting for the new patch. I haven't played BF3 for like almost 2 and half weeks now and i'm not worried at all cuz i kept playing other games to pass the time!


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm done with bf3. Had a great run.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> and another bug my gun randomly disappeared I think it was during a jump over a rock it just vanished but i could still shoot


if you quick knife, and change to a weapon, it will be fixed:thumb:


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is why i am taking a LONG break from BF3 I am waiting for the new patch. I haven't played BF3 for like almost 2 and half weeks now and i'm not worried at all cuz i kept playing other games to pass the time!


thanks for posting the vid i'll be sure to ultilize that the next time i'm on metro.
also if u don't like metro don't play it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm done with bf3. Had a great run.


allready done?


----------



## Dwhite56

I currently play on a 60hz Dell, and it's time to fix that, whats the current BEST gaming monitor out there, without going too overboard on the cost?


----------



## james8

looking at your graphics system i see that you cannot afford higher than 1920.
get one of those 120 Hz 3D Vision 27" monitor


----------



## Fr0sty

new dlc weapon announced

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489605019840/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> new dlc weapon announced
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489605019840/


lol they might as well have that gun


----------



## TheYonderGod

Omg I am getting so annoyed. I need someone to play with, I can't get on a decent team. I'm on an 11 lose streak right now, my last game my team was doing good til they last base and then they start acting like it's tdm, we had all the vehicles at the enemy base but they were just driving around killing people and not getting close enough for me to get out and arm the m-coms and then defend them, even after I asked them to. This game is just trying to get me to stop playing or something
-Auto-balancing me to the losing team when there's 1 second left
-Putting me on the losing team for 11 games in a row so far (not as bad as my record of 18 in a row though)
-Random deaths for no reason from "bad luck"
-My jeep blew up from falling 4 feet
-My parachute never works, I have it out plenty of time before I hit the ground, but I still die

Anyone want to risk my bad luck and play with me? I don't have a mic but I just want to have at least 1 decent person on my team..


----------



## Ghooble

Has anyone actually played with a team that had more than 1 medic that healed/revived? Every game I play there is *0* teamwork so I feel like I'm playing a slower and overly brightened CoD


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with a team that had more than 1 medic that healed/revived? Every game I play there is *0* teamwork so I feel like I'm playing a slower and overly brightened CoD


We always run two medics on my squad. Two medics and two engineers. We never equip a support as honestly it's useless, if we need ammo we'll just pick up a kit from the ground. We normally swap out either a Assualt or a engineer depending on the situation for a recon (Rush only). Mainly for the MAV and early picks, again on Rush gametype only. If we're playing conquest we won't bother with a recon, for the most part unless we need to use the SOFLAM + JAV combo.

This game isn't much slower than CoD TBH. The way the mechanics work in this game, its easily just as quick as CoD. This game is literally a BC3, and not anywhere close to the same skill gap/cap that BF2 is.

I've actually been quite bored of the game for quite sometime. I'll still play it every once in awhile, but it's not much fun when the game is so easy due to the majority of the player base are idiots, yet this game is so easy....


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with a team that had more than 1 medic that healed/revived? Every game I play there is *0* teamwork so I feel like I'm playing a slower and overly brightened CoD
> 
> 
> 
> We always run two medics on my squad. Two medics and two engineers. We never equip a support as honestly it's useless, if we need ammo we'll just pick up a kit from the ground. We normally swap out either a Assualt or a engineer depending on the situation for a recon (Rush only). Mainly for the MAV and early picks, again on Rush gametype only. If we're playing conquest we won't bother with a recon, for the most part unless we need to use the SOFLAM + JAV combo.
> 
> This game isn't much slower than CoD TBH. The way the mechanics work in this game, its easily just as quick as CoD. This game is literally a BC3, and not anywhere close to the same skill gap/cap that BF2 is.
Click to expand...

My two favorite classes to play are medic and support. I drop med-packs and ammo-packs like candy and I run around capturing flags whenever I can. My K/D ratio sucks and I don't care, because I get good points and I have more team wins than team losses, so I'm either doing something right or I'm just lucky with teams. Of course, I do play on hardcore almost exclusively and I don't play often. heh. I was great at BF2, as long as I could be the commander.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> We always run two medics on my squad. Two medics and two engineers. We never equip a support as honestly it's useless, if we need ammo we'll just pick up a kit from the ground. We normally swap out either a Assualt or a engineer depending on the situation for a recon (Rush only). Mainly for the MAV and early picks, again on Rush gametype only. If we're playing conquest we won't bother with a recon, for the most part unless we need to use the SOFLAM + JAV combo.
> This game isn't much slower than CoD TBH. The way the mechanics work in this game, its easily just as quick as CoD. This game is literally a BC3, and not anywhere close to the same skill gap/cap that BF2 is.
> I've actually been quite bored of the game for quite sometime. I'll still play it every once in awhile, but it's not much fun when the game is so easy due to the majority of the player base are idiots, yet this game is so easy....


Support is great for defense, just set up with a bi-pod somewhere and you can own, the bipod reduces the recoil to almost nothing, I often out "snipe" snipers at mid-long distances with a red dot sight. It's also great for suppressing, just keep shooting where an enemy is hiding and they'll be afraid to come out and even if they do they wont be able to see for a few seconds if they survive at all. And C4, in close quarters it's easier to take out tanks with c4 than with RPGs.

And make that a 14 loss streak, including 2 where I joined right as the game was ending...
I decided to play some tdm since when I'm playing rush and conquest that's all my team seems to want to do, and I still lose. And it's not like I'm making my team lose, most of the time I'm in the top 5.


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/th3-0nly-1337/stats/327561723/
any pro want to comment on my stats?
it went up quite a bit today and i got like 5 medals and knifed a buncha dudes today so i feel pretty good








can't get enough of bf3 mp


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/th3-0nly-1337/stats/327561723/
> any pro want to comment on my stats?
> it went up quite a bit today and i got like 5 medals and knifed a buncha dudes today so i feel pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't get enough of bf3 mp


How do I get a win/lose ratio like yours? I always get stuck on horrible teams, how do you get on good ones?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> We always run two medics on my squad. Two medics and two engineers. We never equip a support as honestly it's useless, if we need ammo we'll just pick up a kit from the ground. We normally swap out either a Assualt or a engineer depending on the situation for a recon (Rush only). Mainly for the MAV and early picks, again on Rush gametype only. If we're playing conquest we won't bother with a recon, for the most part unless we need to use the SOFLAM + JAV combo.
> This game isn't much slower than CoD TBH. The way the mechanics work in this game, its easily just as quick as CoD. This game is literally a BC3, and not anywhere close to the same skill gap/cap that BF2 is.
> I've actually been quite bored of the game for quite sometime. I'll still play it every once in awhile, but it's not much fun when *the game is so easy due to the majority of the player base are idiots*, yet this game is so easy....


Exactly. I can get 5kdr games easy when I throw on a support class. People don't think about what they're doing ever. I played CoD since CoD 2 and honestly sometimes I wonder if the people on MW are smarter lol. I play both games but lately MW3 has been making me angry and I'm transitioning into BF3. Last two games were 55-19 and 46-16 so I think I'm coming along nicely since I only have 24hours invested in the game so far. I'll see where I go from here.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How do I get a win/lose ratio like yours? I always get stuck on horrible teams, how do you get on good ones?


i often try to switch team.








i also ragequit whenever i'm losing


----------



## OverClocker55

my gtx 570 is stuttering in all games;((
Edit: trying the 295 drivers instead of 290.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Support is great for defense, just set up with a bi-pod somewhere and you can own, the bipod reduces the recoil to almost nothing, I often out "snipe" snipers at mid-long distances with a red dot sight. It's also great for suppressing, just keep shooting where an enemy is hiding and they'll be afraid to come out and even if they do they wont be able to see for a few seconds if they survive at all. And C4, in close quarters it's easier to take out tanks with c4 than with RPGs.
> And make that a 14 loss streak, including 2 where I joined right as the game was ending...
> I decided to play some tdm since when I'm playing rush and conquest that's all my team seems to want to do, and I still lose. And it's not like I'm making my team lose, most of the time I'm in the top 5.


If two shotting a tank with the RPG at a good distance is some how harder than running up close with C4's then you need to show me this secret. Again I still think Support class is absolutely useless, in fact the only team I ever saw using it during the Alienware tournament were bad teams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Exactly. I can get 5kdr games easy when I throw on a support class. People don't think about what they're doing ever. I played CoD since CoD 2 and honestly sometimes I wonder if the people on MW are smarter lol. I play both games but lately MW3 has been making me angry and I'm transitioning into BF3. Last two games were 55-19 and 46-16 so I think I'm coming along nicely since I only have 24hours invested in the game so far. I'll see where I go from here.


I'm actually pretty positive the general population of CoD MW3 players are more intelligent than the general population of BattleField 3 players. I haven't played MW3 on the PC, but I played every CoD until Black Ops (CoD1, CoD: UO, CoD2, CoD4, MW2, BO). I've never seen so many players who camp and have no idea what they're doing at all times. It actually amazes me how people play this game. I question a lot of players in CoD, but BF3 takes the cake on this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> my gtx 570 is stuttering in all games;((
> Edit: trying the 295 drivers instead of 290.


What kind of stutter? What's your in-game settings? You may need to turn down a few settings as it's probably using all your VRAM.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/th3-0nly-1337/stats/327561723/
> any pro want to comment on my stats?
> it went up quite a bit today and i got like 5 medals and knifed a buncha dudes today so i feel pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't get enough of bf3 mp


Not bad, I've noticed all your stats have been improving in the last month. You still need to get your accuracy up as I'm sure you can still improve in that department. I also noticed you use your secondary way too much. Especially a secondary that isn't very good IMO. REX or .44 is honestly the way to go.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dmasteRR/stats/191641629/

I also swear I'm the only person who's trying to get 500 kills on all weapons. W/L Ratio should be way higher (was at 2.88) but a lot of my buddies stopped pubbing and eventually stopped playing all together after the Alienware tournament.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If two shotting a tank with the RPG at a good distance is some how harder than running up close with C4's then you need to show me this secret. Again I still think Support class is absolutely useless, in fact the only team I ever saw using it during the Alienware tournament were bad teams.


Since when does it only take 2 RPGs? In hardcore?


----------



## Sir Cumference

what do you think of this guys stats?

http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/mydjgrimey

suspicious, yes? take a look.

btw, if youre reading this YonderGod, I was in the same game as you along with this grimey guy. Went 36-2 on my team.

Pistol HS% is crazy.

Wished I had video of this. He was mowing guys down with the G17. Headshots. Bodyshots. I was like wow.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Since when does it only take 2 RPGs? In hardcore?


Since the game came out. Regular mode, unsure about hardcore as I refuse to play it. If anything it should probably be more damage per RPG in hardcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> what do you think of this guys stats?
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/mydjgrimey
> suspicious, yes? take a look.


Decent player, his accuracy is down the drain the though.

EDIT: He has 31 kills with his SVD, how is he "mowing" people down with the G17 when he only could of possibly had a maximum of 5 kills with it?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> what do you think of this guys stats?
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/mydjgrimey
> suspicious, yes? take a look.
> btw, if youre reading this YonderGod, I was in the same game as you along with this grimey guy. Went 36-2 on my team.
> Pistol HS% is crazy.


Yeah his pistol HS number is oddly high, I'll agree with that


----------



## Monkmachine

Dirty Metro whore here, not afraid to admit it but I can't get enough of those high kdr's

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Monkmachine/stats/188344362/


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Dirty Metro whore here, not afraid to admit it but I can't get enough of those high kdr's
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Monkmachine/stats/188344362/


M320 *AND* USAS? C'mon man.


----------



## Monkmachine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> M320 *AND* USAS? C'mon man.


Like I say dirty but so much fun! When I play other maps I'm trying to get 100 kills on each of the guns......but thats when I'm not playing metro.


----------



## Sir Cumference

Btw, for those that havent seen this yet:

http://getbblog.com/en

Awesome tool.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Since the game came out. Regular mode, unsure about hardcore as I refuse to play it. If anything it should probably be more damage per RPG in hardcore.
> Decent player, his accuracy is down the drain the though.
> EDIT: He has 31 kills with his SVD, how is he "mowing" people down with the G17 when he only could of possibly had a maximum of 5 kills with it?


I've hit tanks with more than 2 RPGs and they still weren't blown up. Maybe 2 if you hit in the perfect spot and they don't have reactive armor, and don't have anyone repairing.

But yay, I finally just ended my 15 lose streak, only because I switched teams though...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've hit tanks with more than 2 RPGs and they still weren't blown up. Maybe 2 if you hit in the perfect spot and they don't have reactive armor, and don't have anyone repairing.
> But yay, I finally just ended my 15 lose streak, only because I switched teams though...


Two shots facing the rear of the tank, it's really not that difficult. No need to worry about anyone trying to repair a tank either when you have another engineer on the side of you to shoot another rocket at the same time or right after you've shot yours. The tank is blown up before they even realize what hit them. Same goes for when you're in the choppers, you always shoot the back. Why bother with anything else when you can rip a tank apart in seconds by shooting the rear.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Two shots facing the rear of the tank, it's really not that difficult. No need to worry about anyone trying to repair a tank either when you have another engineer on the side of you to shoot another rocket at the same time or right after you've shot yours. The tank is blown up before they even realize what hit them. Same goes for when you're in the choppers, you always shoot the back. Why bother with anything else when you can rip a tank apart in seconds by shooting the rear.


Hmmm I didn't know the back took more damage, I'll aim for it more often. I know it also has to do with angle, doesn't it? Ah here we go: http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=vehicles If you hit between 75 and 105 degrees in the back it will take 2. Is that damage the same with tank shells?

And once again I'm on the horrible team, It was rush with around 15 people on each side with 200 tickets, and they still managed to lose on the first base. Once we were down to like 90 tickets I said in the chat that we needed to work as a team and coordinate an attack, and I asked if anyone was with me, and nobody even answered, they all just kept running in 1 or 2 at a time and getting mowed down.

Oh and earlier you said something about pistols, unless you're good enough to aim a headshot reallllllly fast with a .44/Rex, a G18 (suppressed preferably) is better. Actually even if you are good enough, the G18 will still kill them in about the same amount of time, and then if there's another person you can shoot them more easily because the recoil on the 44 and Rex is huge.
The 44 and Rex both take 1 headshot or 2 body shots to kill, the G18 takes 3 headshots or 5 body shots and it's fully automatic so you'll get those shots faster. And it's suppressed so you don't show up on their radar.
Obviously it all depends on personal preference, but the stats say it's better imo.


----------



## digitally

i usually aim for the turret if that tank has reactive armor.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hmmm I didn't know the back took more damage, I'll aim for it more often. I know it also has to do with angle, doesn't it? Ah here we go: http://symthic.com/?s=bf3&sb=vehicles If you hit between 75 and 105 degrees in the back it will take 2. Is that damage the same with tank shells?
> And once again I'm on the horrible team, It was rush with around 15 people on each side with 200 tickets, and they still managed to lose on the first base. Once we were down to like 90 tickets I said in the chat that we needed to work as a team and coordinate an attack, and I asked if anyone was with me, and nobody even answered, they all just kept running in 1 or 2 at a time and getting mowed down.
> Oh and earlier you said something about pistols, unless you're good enough to aim a headshot reallllllly fast with a .44/Rex, a G18 (suppressed preferably) is better. Actually even if you are good enough, the G18 will still kill them in about the same amount of time, and then if there's another person you can shoot them more easily because the recoil on the 44 and Rex is huge.
> The 44 and Rex both take 1 headshot or 2 body shots to kill, the G18 takes 3 headshots or 5 body shots and it's fully automatic so you'll get those shots faster. And it's suppressed so you don't show up on their radar.
> Obviously it all depends on personal preference, but the stats say it's better imo.


yeah tank shells damage is alot higher from the rear


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/th3-0nly-1337/stats/327561723/
> any pro want to comment on my stats?
> it went up quite a bit today and i got like 5 medals and knifed a buncha dudes today so i feel pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't get enough of bf3 mp


I'm no pro, but you have good balance. No stat pads, good job.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i often try to switch team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also ragequit whenever i'm losing


This is a hard habit to break. I stopped switching.
I have no fun, beating down on scrubs all day.
I'm looking for a challenge. I'll fight hard.
If I lose, then it was meant to be.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If two shotting a tank with the RPG at a good distance is some how harder than running up close with C4's then you need to show me this secret. Again I still think Support class is absolutely useless, in fact the only team I ever saw using it during the Alienware tournament were bad teams.


I agree with most everything you've said.
Support class is beast if used properly. Every class for that matter.
Almost sounds like you think great players don't reside outside of tournaments, or the circle of people you play with.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

I figured I would share this with you guys...
Top of my team with only 4 kills and 2 deaths


----------



## Kamakazi

Well, for the first time since playing the game, I did a little Metro 64 grinding to get some of those achievements.

I absolutely hate using the M320 so I went on Metro and just spammed it to unlock the L85, which I really wanted.

Me if anybody wants to add me, I play about every other night:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kamakazi010654/stats/335655916/

Also, on the topic of squad composition. I have had a lot of luck with good players just going one of each type on vehicle heavy maps (especially stuff like Oman and Wake). So that there is a sniper to SOFLAM, an engi to Javelin and a Support to resupply them and a medic to heal.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I still think Support class is absolutely useless, in fact the only team I ever saw using it during the Alienware tournament were bad teams.


Support is the best class! LMGs just mow people down, especially the M60. It's great for maps like Metro conq. Although QBB-95 is growing on me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Support is the best class! LMGs just mow people down, especially the M60. It's great for maps like Metro conq. Although QBB-95 is growing on me.


I'm a big fan of the QBB-95 don't see a lot of people using it. Does anyone know why the AK-47 isn't in BF3?


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Dirty Metro whore here, not afraid to admit it but I can't get enough of those high kdr's
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Monkmachine/stats/188344362/


I agree, it's a lot of fun. No shame over here.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/WorldExclusive/stats/305777943/pc/

Fun > Prestige


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I agree, it's a lot of fun. No shame over here.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/WorldExclusive/stats/305777943/pc/
> Fun > Prestige


Strange. I don't play metro because I don't consider it fun.
Every time I've played metro, came away disappointed.
Please explain to me how I can have some fun on metro, then maybe I'll play it more.

When I play the only ways to get kills, is to resort to cheap tactics that everyone else is using.
No thanks, not even sure if you could convince me it's somehow fun.
I stopped forking out cash for COD titles to avoid small confined spam sessions.

If I am in a server, and it is in the rotation.
Sometimes I end up having to play it, and I try to have some fun.
But personally, it's my least favorite map if I'm honest.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Support is the best class! LMGs just mow people down, especially the M60. It's great for maps like Metro conq. Although QBB-95 is growing on me.


the weapon that i have the most kills with is the m249

these things just own at ranges or close quarter


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Strange. I don't play metro because I don't consider it fun.
> Every time I've played metro, came away disappointed.
> Please explain to me how I can have some fun on metro, then maybe I'll play it more.
> When I play the only ways to get kills, is to resort to cheap tactics that everyone else is using.
> No thanks, not even sure if you could convince me it's somehow fun.
> I stopped forking out cash for COD titles to avoid small confined spam sessions.
> 
> If I am in a server, and it is in the rotation.
> Sometimes I end up having to play it, and I try to have some fun.
> But personally, it's my least favorite map if I'm honest.


Metro is very good for TDM, and the most graphically stunning of bf3 for rush in my opinion.
conquest on metro is no no.

I agree with you. i only play metro for rush and tdm. and the only time i use the m320 is when i play tdm


----------



## Fr0sty

rush or even tdm plain sucks on metro

conquest is even worse

but i play it to get tons of easy kills to unlock the basic things on my weapons and move on


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> rush or even tdm plain sucks on metro
> conquest is even worse
> but i play it to get tons of easy kills to unlock the basic things on my weapons and move on


TDM sucks all together. Its a damn camp fest!


----------



## james8

^that's why you get on RECON (the class that everyone hates) use the TUG-S and a shotgun of choice and CLEAR those buildings








i always get MVP while knowing exactly where the enemies are using that combo

also having a few guys on the team with claymores in the buildings are quite helpful


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> TDM sucks all together. Its a damn camp fest!


there are maps that i think arent that bad to be honnest


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there are maps that i think arent that bad to be honnest


too each his own, everyone ive played has brought me to the point i refuse to touch any tdm what so ever.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there are maps that i think arent that bad to be honnest


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> TDM sucks all together. Its a damn camp fest!


It depends if you know what you're doing. They may camp, but if you learn the spawns properly you can run up and down them and not worry about them camping because they won't have time to set themselves up. Example is Kharg Island. Watch the far wall opposite the ocean. You can run up and down snaking between the shipping containers and mow people down. Then when it gets broken they will spawn either the ocean or the corner of the ocean on the wall. Run over there, take that then they'll spawn back at the wall and rinse/repeat.


----------



## justin146

I just got back in to PC gaming to play BF3 with some of my co-workers. I am experiencing VERY long load times when I first pick a server (5 minutes+). When the server changes maps, it doesnt take very long, just the initial server join.

My system is two Harpertown quad core Xeons, 8gb ram in quad channel, two 7200.12 160's in Raid O, and a Radeon 4870x2, WIndows 7 Ultimate 64.

Any advice?


----------



## calavera

Update to the latest catalyst drivers if you haven't done already? Long load times were related to driver problems in the past with AMD cards. I've experienced that myself but new catalyst drivers fixed it.


----------



## justin146

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Update to the latest catalyst drivers if you haven't done already? Long load times were related to driver problems in the past with AMD cards. I've experienced that myself but new catalyst drivers fixed it.


I have the latest driver that is on the AMD website, 12.1 I think.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> It depends if you know what you're doing. They may camp, but if you learn the spawns properly you can run up and down them and not worry about them camping because they won't have time to set themselves up. Example is Kharg Island. Watch the far wall opposite the ocean. You can run up and down snaking between the shipping containers and mow people down. Then when it gets broken they will spawn either the ocean or the corner of the ocean on the wall. Run over there, take that then they'll spawn back at the wall and rinse/repeat.


what i meant by there are maps that sucks is that some maps werent well designed ... kharg isnt bad for tdm noshar canal isnt bad neither .. but metro in the park part?

come on ... teheran highway :S not the best map neither .. they could have made it to have the section next to gas station flag with the structures .. is it construction yard flag ..

anyway some maps are totally bad for one mode and acceptable for another mode


----------



## ntherblast

Metro is so boring it is the same thing every game everyone just spams usas, nades, rpg, m320. I don;t know why someone would buy a battlefield game to play a map without vehicles and just spam a corridor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Has anyone actually played with a team that had more than 1 medic that healed/revived? Every game I play there is *0* teamwork so I feel like I'm playing a slower and overly brightened CoD


Better get used to it unless you play with people you know it is rare to find competent teamates


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Better get used to it unless you play with people you know it is rare to find competent teamates


We've been on the OCN mumble server lately.
You can find us in there and play.
Don't be shy, and you wont have to lone wolf all the time.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won/0_50


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> -snipped-
> Oh and earlier you said something about pistols, unless you're good enough to aim a headshot reallllllly fast with a .44/Rex, a G18 (suppressed preferably) is better. Actually even if you are good enough, the G18 will still kill them in about the same amount of time, and then if there's another person you can shoot them more easily because the recoil on the 44 and Rex is huge.
> The 44 and Rex both take 1 headshot or 2 body shots to kill, the G18 takes 3 headshots or 5 body shots and it's fully automatic so you'll get those shots faster. And it's suppressed so you don't show up on their radar.
> Obviously it all depends on personal preference, but the stats say it's better imo.


.44/REX also doesn't need to be iron sighted for near perfect accuracy. G18's accuracy and damage goes down the drain at range when you need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> I agree with most everything you've said.
> Support class is beast if used properly. Every class for that matter.
> Almost sounds like you think great players don't reside outside of tournaments, or the circle of people you play with.


Not a whole lot of good players don't play in tournaments. Especially when money is being dealt with, if you're good why not play in a tournament for more competition, and with players who know what they're doing? Throw in the fact that there's money involved, I wouldn't see why not. Definitely not saying there aren't, but the population that's good at a game and only plays in public server is a definite minority. Also, being good in public servers does not mean you're good at matches. There's a huge difference.

It's no different than say CS 1.6 which I normally play. Good players don't sit in public servers all day to destroy, its a waste of time when they could be practicing with a team to get better during leagues and tournaments.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Dirty Metro whore here, not afraid to admit it but I can't get enough of those high kdr's
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Monkmachine/stats/188344362/
> 
> 
> 
> M320 *AND* USAS? C'mon man.
Click to expand...

lol, I have to laugh at the USAS frag users, it's just funny to me they shoot at walls and just in the general direction of someone and still get the kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I agree, it's a lot of fun. No shame over here.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/WorldExclusive/stats/305777943/pc/
> Fun > Prestige
> 
> 
> 
> Strange. I don't play metro because I don't consider it fun.
> Every time I've played metro, came away disappointed.
> Please explain to me how I can have some fun on metro, then maybe I'll play it more.
> 
> When I play the only ways to get kills, is to resort to cheap tactics that everyone else is using.
> No thanks, not even sure if you could convince me it's somehow fun.
> I stopped forking out cash for COD titles to avoid small confined spam sessions.
> 
> If I am in a server, and it is in the rotation.
> Sometimes I end up having to play it, and I try to have some fun.
> But personally, it's my least favorite map if I'm honest.
Click to expand...

But that's where Metro 64p CQ becomes fun, when you outsmart the people using those cheap tactics. You already know they will be rpg/nade/m320 spamming in certain areas, so why don't you smoke back escalators and clear from behind or even run to C/A? Occasionally if you get a good squad you can actually push through the explosionfest while clearing out loads of people and turn the tide. That's when it becomes fun. Those servers tend to be filled with a lot of explosion spammers, which may not be to good at much else... so if you can surprise them, then that becomes fun.

If you resort to the cheap tactics, then ya that is pretty boring.

I always loved coming from the bottom stairs with the 870 or pkp and just clearing that top right out, toss a grenade to the C flag to scatter or kill those guys and then, if lucky and still alive clear lockers also. Those are great moments, though rare, makes it awesome though. That's why I laugh at those USAS users, they spam 7+ shells at me to kill me, just takes the 1 870 shot to shut anyone down.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> We've been on the OCN mumble server lately.
> You can find us in there and play.
> Don't be shy, and you wont have to lone wolf all the time.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net-prizes-to-be-won/0_50


Mumble info pl0x


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Mumble info pl0x


The mumble info is in that post..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The mumble info is in that post..


Oh wow







LOL


----------



## piskooooo

Are the new maps broken or something? I'm struggling to stay above 40 FPS with an overclocked 7950...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Are the new maps broken or something? I'm struggling to stay above 40 FPS with an overclocked 7950...


Your CPU? In general the B2K maps are more difficult to run, so I guess that depends on what your performance is like on the vanilla maps.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Are the new maps broken or something? I'm struggling to stay above 40 FPS with an overclocked 7950...


It's your i3 brah


----------



## piskooooo

Ah that sucks then


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, I have to laugh at the USAS frag users, it's just funny to me they shoot at walls and just in the general direction of someone and still get the kills.
> But that's where Metro 64p CQ becomes fun, when you outsmart the people using those cheap tactics. You already know they will be rpg/nade/m320 spamming in certain areas, so why don't you smoke back escalators and clear from behind or even run to C/A? Occasionally if you get a good squad you can actually push through the explosionfest while clearing out loads of people and turn the tide. That's when it becomes fun. Those servers tend to be filled with a lot of explosion spammers, which may not be to good at much else... so if you can surprise them, then that becomes fun.
> If you resort to the cheap tactics, then ya that is pretty boring.
> I always loved coming from the bottom stairs with the 870 or pkp and just clearing that top right out, toss a grenade to the C flag to scatter or kill those guys and then, if lucky and still alive clear lockers also. Those are great moments, though rare, makes it awesome though. That's why I laugh at those USAS users, they spam 7+ shells at me to kill me, just takes the 1 870 shot to shut anyone down.


Like this?




I'm gonna go play some metro because I'm sick of losing, at least there I'm pretty much guaranteed to win every other round, or more if I switch teams every game.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Ah that sucks then


I had a i3-2120 and it ran horribly with battlefield but once I switched to a 2400 bam everything was perfect never again will I buy a dual core


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here we go! Check this out!




Shaquari pensula map...WOW weirddddddddddddd


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I had a i3-2120 and it ran horribly with battlefield but once I switched to a 2400 bam everything was perfect never again will I buy a dual core


I was trying to hold out until IB but this thing is so bad lol, I guess I have to get another i5.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Is that the 2143 DLC?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> I was trying to hold out until IB but this thing is so bad lol, I guess I have to get another i5.


For now, try turning *off* post-processing and Effects Quality to *Low*. Both these use the CPU.


----------



## Ghooble

Okay I'm officially pissed at this game. It has robbed me of 4 separate 5kdr games that I was rushing the whole time. This is getting ridiculous. I get about 2/3 the way through the match and it crashes.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Here we go! Check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> Shaquari pensula map...WOW weirddddddddddddd


For some reason that reminds me of Halo. Are you under the map somehow?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Okay I'm officially pissed at this game. It has robbed me of 4 separate 5kdr games that I was rushing the whole time. This is getting ridiculous. I get about 2/3 the way through the match and it crashes.


If your save game is cloud synced you won't lose your points for the match. Well, not all of them anyways. You'll still get all of them up until the point you disconnected from that server. Just don't rejoin the same server until the match ends and the battle report is updated for that match.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If your save game is cloud synced you won't lose your points for the match. Well, not all of them anyways. You'll still get all of them up until the point you disconnected from that server. Just don't rejoin the same server until the match ends and the battle report is updated for that match.


You don't even need the cloud sync. Everything is constantly streamed from the server to the battlelog servers instantly thus you'll never actually lose any points. It may take some time to update on crashes though sometimes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Gtx 570 2.5GB, Msi 6970 lightning, gtx 560 sli, gtx 560 ti 448, gtx 560 ti 2GB or 6870 crossfire

What should I get.?


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go play some metro because I'm sick of losing, at least there I'm pretty much guaranteed to win every other round, or more if I switch teams every game.


While this move there is pretty good, definitely a good bit of boundary work. His score isn't that impressive considering they are playing like a 3000 point game. Or at least that is about what it looks like to me.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna go play some metro because I'm sick of losing, at least there I'm pretty much guaranteed to win every other round, or more if I switch teams every game.


I've done that(or similar things) a few times on metro... sooo many kills up for grabs when you can pull off a move like that. Its a shame I'm usually caught with my tiny MP7 when I do this(I swear I'm the only person using this gun), an LMG would be a lot more useful


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Is that the 2143 DLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now, try turning *off* post-processing and Effects Quality to *Low*. Both these use the CPU.


Thanks, helped a lot. I was playing on Low before, clearly not what someone wants to do after buying a $500 GPU lol.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You don't even need the cloud sync. Everything is constantly streamed from the server to the battlelog servers instantly thus you'll never actually lose any points. It may take some time to update on crashes though sometimes.


I know I don't lose my stats but I was recording >.>


----------



## ltg2227

I just started using the MAV a bit and had a question. Do I actually need to press the Q key to spot ( so my team can see the red triangle above the enemy) or to get points? It's a bit tricky to try to fly it and to constantly press the Q key.


----------



## Kamakazi

I really wish they would up the spot bonus to 20 or even 25 points instead of he measily 10 that it is now. I think it would really promote the use of it more in public matches.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I just started using the MAV a bit and had a question. Do I actually need to press the Q key to spot ( so my team can see the red triangle above the enemy) or to get points? It's a bit tricky to try to fly it and to constantly press the Q key.


Yes you need to, even with the MAV.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I really wish they would up the spot bonus to 20 or even 25 points instead of he measily 10 that it is now. I think it would really promote the use of it more in public matches.


Lol i'll tell you what doesn't make sense point wise. Why is it that someone that kills a mav gets 20pts i think and someone who does a vehicle assist to kill it gets points based on how much damage he did which can go as high as 99


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol i'll tell you what doesn't make sense point wise. Why is it that someone that kills a mav gets 20pts i think and someone who does a vehicle assist to kill it gets points based on how much damage he did which can go as high as 99


Assists can go as high as 100 points + suppression. 0% = alive even for MAVs


----------



## Fr0sty

kill assist of 100 points is a bug i presume

it actually means you made 100% damage wich should have resulted in a death..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I just started using the MAV a bit and had a question. Do I actually need to press the Q key to spot ( so my team can see the red triangle above the enemy) or to get points? It's a bit tricky to try to fly it and to constantly press the Q key.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Yes you need to, even with the MAV.


you dont look often on your minimap i presume?

but of course having a big orange triangle is easier to spot across the map for everyone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I just started using the MAV a bit and had a question. Do I actually need to press the Q key to spot ( so my team can see the red triangle above the enemy) or to get points? It's a bit tricky to try to fly it and to constantly press the Q key.


you only get spotting points if the people you spotted die

and its 30 points actually per death that you spotted via the mav

and you dont even need to spot them ... if the mav is close by they are auto spotted on the minimap so you get the points

remember the mav is a mobile t-ugs with a camera


----------



## 98uk

Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


They were good for arming MCOMs back in the beta because people either didn't see them or didn't know what to do, but these days everybody just shoots them so they are useless


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


Robot wars gogogo


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


trolling lmao

I know Birgpall on youtube (he makes the Operation series of troll videos) and Robbaz (King of Sweden and vikings lmao) both use the EOD bot to troll enemies


----------



## naizarak

EOD bot wouldn't be so bad if were it possible to control the darn thing.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> EOD bot wouldn't be so bad if were it possible to control the darn thing.


damn sensitivity
agreed

I end up overcompensating all the time and making it spin too much to the right or to the left


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


I've used it to take out camping armor. I think the guy thought he was getting hit from machine gun fire from a chopper or something because all he did was back up a bit. Also used it to kill a few people and arm an MCOM once or twice. Just yesterday in a match me and another guy on my team armed 2 separate MCOMs with them in the same match. Obviously thats a rare thing (or so I'd think). Most people know whats going on but sometimes when there is so much going on I think they just don't see it.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like we'll have a minor patch tomorrow to bring some performance and stability improvements, as well as support for the next gen of Ivy Bridge.

A bit dissapointed to be honest, I expected the big patch to be release this month, but seeing how they said "in the coming weeks" I doubt we'll get it in February.


----------



## 98uk

How do you arm an MCOM with one? Surely you have to hold down E which just exits the EOD bot?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> How do you arm an MCOM with one? Surely you have to hold down E which just exits the EOD bot?


If I remember right you use the mouse click (fire/shoot) to arm it, I'm not 100% sure, haven't used it since the Alpha/Beta.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> How do you arm an MCOM with one? Surely you have to hold down E which just exits the EOD bot?


you will be told wich button to press once the eod bot is in range of arming the mcom

and it is left mouse button


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Has anyone seen someone use a EOD bot for a genuine reason? I haven't seen one at all apart from winding team mates up.


It's just to slow and hard to control to do much good. Unlick the MAV where it is a bit harder to shoot down, little robot driving around isn't to hard to destroy. Although I generally try to take out either if they are close since MAV can be quite deadly roadkilling, and spotting. Occasionally people will ignore the little robot and it will kill a few people before they start paying attention, so I try to take them out before they can pull something like that on me









MAV roadkills wouldn't be so bad if you could revive afterward


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like we'll have a minor patch tomorrow to bring some performance and stability improvements, as well as support for the next gen of Ivy Bridge.
> A bit dissapointed to be honest, I expected the big patch to be release this month, but seeing how they said "in the coming weeks" I doubt we'll get it in February.


source?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> source?


Battlelog news.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlelog news.


Haha I didn't even think to look there... I went to bf3blog, didn't see anything and figured it was a lie.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlelog news.


I hope it will fix the micro-ruberbanding


----------



## Ghost23

Increased performance from an update? Always my favorite thing to hear.


----------



## Ghooble

Well fellas I think I fixed my crashing issue. Got a 470 upgraded from my gts 450. Seems like it's working. Running my monitor maxed on ultra


----------



## EVILNOK

I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?


That actually happened to me last night. He was invincible for like 20seconds then moved and I could kill him


----------



## james8

^dang that's very bad O_O
i'm going to lay off of BF3 and play Plants vs. Zombies until they release another major patch.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?


actually yes i've seen this bug couple of times in different maps, iam not sure what the user encounters but i remember one time the guy was bugged the whole match. he was just there and my whole team was shooting him, he would just stay there. very weird and i really do expect it being fixed soon


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm I have been getting that HUD glitch, where it shows you the normal HUD during HC games. I wonder if it was because I played a normal game before HC, or if its just random..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm I have been getting that HUD glitch, where it shows you the normal HUD during HC games. I wonder if it was because I played a normal game before HC, or if its just random..


Modified HC server most likely.


----------



## Ghooble

Get carried TDM team


----------



## Faster_is_better

Are you one of those "assault recon" ?









That's about the only way I've seen scores like that on TDM. I've got into the mid 50s maybe low 60s using the m16 on TDM games.


----------



## Bigm

I've had BF3 downloaded since it was available for pre-load and I have yet to even launch the game. Just haven't found anyone to play with. Any suggestion on where to start once I get my 7970 on Thursday? IE. Best maps and stuff.


----------



## james8

^start by running through the campaign on ultra graphics settings and familiarize yourself with the game.


----------



## Bigm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^start by running through the campaign on ultra graphics settings and familiarize yourself with the game.


That's what I usually do so I don't get my head bashed in by the big boys when I do something stupid.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?


I had this happen to me "Supposedly" during the beta, i was teamkilled because some dude said that his buddy on the other team told him that after shooting me, i did not die. Although i don't think that is what happened because i was taking damage, i was just on one of those rare bad-ass moments that people get on occasion. I was on like a 13 kill streak without camping, and playing the objective.

I don't even know if my anecdote is relevant, but still.


----------



## ntherblast

I unlocked the citv for the t-90. When I am alone in a tank I usually laser a helicopter(i get the points) and then switch to the first seat to use guided missle, but when I go to my guided missle the diamond isn't on the vehicle i lasered and the vehicle didnt use jammer/smoke how long does a lasered target stay lasered for?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?


That has happened to me a bunch of times
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I unlocked the citv for the t-90. When I am alone in a tank I usually laser a helicopter(i get the points and then switch to the first seat to use guided missle, but when I go to my guided missle the diamond isn't on the vehicle i lasered and the vehicle didnt use jammer/smoke how long does a lasered target stay lasered for?


Once you switch seats the diamond will go away


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are you one of those "assault recon" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the only way I've seen scores like that on TDM. I've got into the mid 50s maybe low 60s using the m16 on TDM games.


Assault recon? I used Engineer the whole match


----------



## EVILNOK

I found out tonight that if the tower in Caspian Border falls on your tank it instantly destroys it (and you). I was rolling along otw to capture checkpoint when boom...dead. I did see it fall on someones chopper in the stream of the OCN vs EVGA scrim. I actually didn't even think about it being at that point in the match or me being under the tower. Thats 1 time a "bad luck" death would have actually been warranted.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just saw a weird bug playing a match a few minutes ago.You guys ever see this before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually yes i've seen this bug couple of times in different maps, iam not sure what the user encounters but i remember one time the guy was bugged the whole match. he was just there and my whole team was shooting him, he would just stay there. very weird and i really do expect it being fixed soon
Click to expand...

That has happened to me once. I'm not sure how it happened. I was talking in squad chat and team chat asking for help on what to do and how to fix it, because I was stuck and couldn't move. One of my squad mates was able to TK me, but only my squad mate. I'm not sure why it worked that way, but he was able to TK me and that fixed it.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I unlocked the citv for the t-90. When I am alone in a tank I usually laser a helicopter(i get the points) and then switch to the first seat to use guided missle, but when I go to my guided missle the diamond isn't on the vehicle i lasered and the vehicle didnt use jammer/smoke how long does a lasered target stay lasered for?


It loses the lock as soon as you switch seats. Takes a couple seconds for the laser painting to fall off the target. You need someone in the seat for it to work or use soflam.


----------



## kcuestag

I love how DICE breaks all their games with each of the patches they release, well done, now Battlefield 3 is unplayable until they fix it again.


----------



## iARDAs

I just started a thread in Battlelog forums telling people NOT TO CURSE at EA or others and just try to help them

So far within 1 hour i had over 30 people directly cursing at me.

Amazing world we are living in.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I just started a thread in Battlelog forums telling people NOT TO CURSE at EA or others and just try to help them
> So far within 1 hour i had over 30 people directly cursing at me.
> Amazing world we are living in.


It is a bit hard to ask thousands of people to be patient for a fix when they only have time to play in the mornings, and they took their gaming time away from them, if it were me I'd be damn mad.









DICE is well known for screwing their games on each patch they release, I am not surprised at all that this happened, in fact, I was surprised they didn't screw it in the earlier patches in December.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Assault recon? I used Engineer the whole match


an assault wookie would look like this


----------



## jellis142

I'd be scared out of my mind to play against him  I miss Battlefield 3...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It is a bit hard to ask thousands of people to be patient for a fix when they only have time to play in the mornings, and they took their gaming time away from them, if it were me I'd be damn mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DICE is well known for screwing their games on each patch they release, I am not surprised at all that this happened, in fact, I was surprised they didn't screw it in the earlier patches in December.


Oh yeah they are mad I am sure. As i am sick today and taking the day off and wanted to play Bf3 but i cant.

However this should never give right to say bad words to other people on the forum or Dice employees.

Lets forget about morality. It is not helpful to begin with.

I agree about dice`s poor reputation on fixing things. However I always buy their products knowing the fault of the company.


----------



## 98uk

You guys aren't OG enough. Half the fun of Battlefield games are the patches. The extreme patches that completely change some features and introduce new bugs adds to the whole conversation factor of BF and gets everyone excited for new versions









I know it sounds mad, but I love the whole patching process, it's a little treat every few months







If you're a real Battlefield vet, then you too would love the ridiculousness surrounding DICE and BF.


----------



## FGFxGamers

Does the patch effect the kick thing? ie, I just bought BF3 and every time I go into a game I'll eventually be kicked by punkbuster?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FGFxGamers*
> 
> Does the patch effect the kick thing? ie, I just bought BF3 and every time I go into a game I'll eventually be kicked by punkbuster?


This patch apparently worsened the kick thing.

However, if you had it before, chances are it's probably a configuration at your end causing troubles.


----------



## FGFxGamers

No as I got it today, I installed PB with origin, then I got the pb kick online, then I installed pb for all windows games and added BF3 and updated it, and it still kicks me....


----------



## FGFxGamers

I've never had it with other games...


----------



## 98uk

Most likely it's related to this bug introduced today then. Bad timing


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You guys aren't OG enough. Half the fun of Battlefield games are the patches. The extreme patches that completely change some features and introduce new bugs adds to the whole conversation factor of BF and gets everyone excited for new versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds mad, but I love the whole patching process, it's a little treat every few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a real Battlefield vet, then you too would love the ridiculousness surrounding DICE and BF.


I personally love the game, and I'm always excited for patches, specially this one as it brings performance and stability improvements, but I have yet to see that, stability, right.


----------



## Fr0sty

the thing that i cannot wait to see is the as val extended mag

will it be 30 bullets or 40 bullets ??


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Holy cow. I just updated on my desktop. Played, not 1 problem for about 30 minutes on 3 different maps, 2 different servers. I don't have a SS of it yet but my CPU usage is TOTALLY fixed. It used to be this:

Now its butter smooth. I'll get a SS of it after I'm done at work.


----------



## 98uk

I believe that happened with an HT CPU?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That has happened to me a bunch of times
> 
> Once you switch seats the diamond will go away


wow then its pretty much useless useless compared to soflam unless you have a friend in the 1st seat


----------



## iARDAs

After the patch the game runs MUCH smoother for me either.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> wow then its pretty much useless useless compared to soflam unless you have a friend in the 1st seat


or you could try to put a soflam on top of the tank and roll all alone with a gunner in 2nd seat while enjoying the points from the kill + the points that soflam targeting gives you

and the soflam target hit points on top of that

didnt try it yet but i might try it to see if it works


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> an assault wookie would look like this


So an assault wookie is a quickscoper?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> an assault wookie would look like this


This guy is good, never seen a bolt action hip fired like that.
Will have to try that out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the thing that i cannot wait to see is the as val extended mag
> will it be 30 bullets or 40 bullets ??




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> or you could try to put a soflam on top of the tank and roll all alone with a gunner in 2nd seat while enjoying the points from the kill + the points that soflam targeting gives you
> and the soflam target hit points on top of that
> didnt try it yet but i might try it to see if it works


If this works. PROFIT!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> So an assault wookie is a quickscoper?


theres more to it then just quickscoping .. jump shooting and also shooting from mid air and stuff like that

check out his channel full of bc2 content

this dude owned hard with the recon



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> If this works. PROFIT!


no doubt

ill have to try it tonight

i'll report if it can work


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This happened to my friend just a few days ago. He got stuck on something and was unable to move, but it turned his Javelin into a machine gun! No hack at all, just a glitch. This happened to anyone else?

Here's the video he took:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> You guys aren't OG enough. Half the fun of Battlefield games are the patches. The extreme patches that completely change some features and introduce new bugs adds to the whole conversation factor of BF and gets everyone excited for new versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it sounds mad, but I love the whole patching process, it's a little treat every few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're a real Battlefield vet, then you too would love the ridiculousness surrounding DICE and BF.


lol, not a bug, its a feature! Haha funny how you pointed this out, which in a way is true... As the game "matures" things get nerfed/buffed, removed it will change the tactics of the game. Of course besides the good effects of the patches we have to suffer the negative effects of them as well.

I heard in early BF2 days the pump shotgun had the accuracy of sniper rifles, making it major OP, I guess that got quickly fixed (or maybe not quickly). I'm sure BF2 had all sorts of oddities at release, and probably for some time until they got it patched up.


----------



## 98uk

BF2 on version 1.3 was major lulz.

They managed to break everything!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> This happened to my friend just a few days ago. He got stuck on something and was unable to move, but it turned his Javelin into a machine gun! No hack at all, just a glitch. This happened to anyone else?
> Here's the video he took:


sick glitch

would have been fun if there would have been more targets painted to see if he could have killed multiple targets at same time


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here we go!

*Before Patch:*


*After Patch:*


And that's with the i5-2500k @ 4.6GHz.

Improve FPS? Not that I can tell. But I was freaking wondering why the spikes before the patch...didn't make any sense.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did they update hit reg too?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> an assault wookie would look like this


That's how I play recon, in fact that's how you're supposed to play recon. People who sit back for those 400+ shots are always not doing a single thing for the team. They're getting a kill or two and a few spots every couple minutes. It's pathetic.


----------



## perablenta

Here is the first episode of my own show, Battlefield 3 tunes:


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's how I play recon, in fact that's how you're supposed to play recon. People who sit back for those 400+ shots are always not doing a single thing for the team. They're getting a kill or two and a few spots every couple minutes. It's pathetic.


Thats the way it should be played. I have nothing but contempt for the d'bags who just hide like cowards and do absolutely nothing for their teams.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> This happened to my friend just a few days ago. He got stuck on something and was unable to move, but it turned his Javelin into a machine gun! No hack at all, just a glitch. This happened to anyone else?
> Here's the video he took:


Wow never seen that in BF3. In BC2 you could modify the server files to allow this for everyone in the server. Gustav spam was lulzy. At least he could be killed.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's how I play recon, in fact that's how you're supposed to play recon. People who sit back for those 400+ shots are always not doing a single thing for the team. They're getting a kill or two and a few spots every couple minutes. It's pathetic.


but to get to his level of play is next to impossible :S

i have good reflexes .. but when it comes to actually having good buttons layout that i am comfortable with is another story

but i rarely play recon these days anyway


----------



## Saancho

Just payed for the game. it's downloading in the background, and i can NOT wait for it to finish. so stoked!


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but to get to his level of play is next to impossible :S
> i have good reflexes .. but when it comes to actually having good buttons layout that i am comfortable with is another story
> but i rarely play recon these days anyway


BF3 is my first BF, before that I only played Quake, CS, TF2, and CoD. Sniping like that is pretty easy, I get called a hacker a lot because of it. It just comes down to aim, reactions, and knowing hotspots on the maps. It's funny because I consider myself pretty awful at the actual game (I'm probably the worst jet pilot in the world), but I'm usually at the top with the most kills/points and usually have the most captures/MCOM plants.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> BF3 is my first BF, before that I only played Quake, CS, TF2, and CoD. Sniping like that is pretty easy, I get called a hacker a lot because of it. It just comes down to aim, reactions, and knowing hotspots on the maps. It's funny because I consider myself pretty awful at the actual game (I'm probably the worst jet pilot in the world), but I'm usually at the top with the most kills/points and usually have the most captures/MCOM plants.


I actually think so far that CoD players make better snipers in this game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but to get to his level of play is next to impossible :S
> i have good reflexes .. but when it comes to actually having good buttons layout that i am comfortable with is another story
> but i rarely play recon these days anyway


It's not next to impossible. It's actually really easy. There's literally nothing special about what he's doing in fact. It's not just about good reflexes, you have to also add in other variables like map knowledge, and reoccurring player habits to name off a few.

The guy in the video, looks like your average decent sniper.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's not next to impossible. It's actually really easy. There's literally nothing special about what he's doing in fact. It's not just about good reflexes, you have to also add in other variables like map knowledge, and reoccurring player habits to name off a few.
> The guy in the video, looks like your average decent sniper.


do you have any video of not haverage snipers?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but to get to his level of play is next to impossible :S
> i have good reflexes .. but when it comes to actually having good buttons layout that i am comfortable with is another story
> but i rarely play recon these days anyway
> 
> 
> 
> It's not next to impossible. It's actually really easy. There's literally nothing special about what he's doing in fact. It's not just about good reflexes, you have to also add in other variables like map knowledge, and reoccurring player habits to name off a few.
> 
> The guy in the video, looks like your average decent sniper.
Click to expand...

Oh come on now, pretty sure that is far above average. Sure those clips may have been selected out of 100s of hours of footage, but still. Certainly anyone who dedicates themselves to this playstyle can probably pick it up, eventually you just know where that invisible crosshair is and can pull off the shots. Besides good reflexes/precision, I would like to add, a good setup and internet to the list of needed items to be great/exceptional.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> do you have any video of not haverage snipers?


Come watch a stream when I throw them up. I don't bother recording in BF3 as I have no storage to do so. Otherwise if you have Source, or 1.6 load up a few of my demos.

If you're use to playing BF3 and never played BF2/1942 then that's probably why you've never seen half decent players. I'm not the only one who thinks this game is easy, piskooooo as well as Ghooble agree as we can see above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Oh come on now, pretty sure that is far above average. Sure those clips may have been selected out of 100s of hours of footage, but still. Certainly anyone who dedicates themselves to this playstyle can probably pick it up, eventually you just know where that invisible crosshair is and can pull off the shots. Besides good reflexes/precision, I would like to add, a good setup and internet to the list of needed items to be great/exceptional.


What exactly defines a good setup? Your average internet user has good internet, so that's already out of the equation.

There's nothing special needed besides a good mice with a good sensor (even a AVAGO 9500 sensor that isn't good would be fine), a mouse pad, a keyboard, and playable FPS. You're all throwing too many excuses as to why someone is better, instead of actually getting better.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Come watch a stream when I throw them up. I don't bother recording in BF3 as I have no storage to do so. Otherwise if you have Source, or 1.6 load up a few of my demos.
> If you're use to playing BF3 and never played BF2/1942 then that's probably why you've never seen half decent players. I'm not the only one who thinks this game is easy, piskooooo as well as Ghooble agree as we can see above.
> What exactly defines a good setup? Your average internet user has good internet, so that's already out of the equation.
> There's nothing special needed besides a *good mice with a good sensor* (even a AVAGO 9500 sensor that isn't good would be fine), a mouse pad, a keyboard, and playable FPS. You're all throwing too many excuses as to why someone is better, instead of actually getting better.


Hell I don't even have that lol. Just a plain $5 wireless logitech.

Also didn't everyone get the update yesterday? I'm just now getting it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Come watch a stream when I throw them up. I don't bother recording in BF3 as I have no storage to do so. Otherwise if you have Source, or 1.6 load up a few of my demos.
> If you're use to playing BF3 and never played BF2/1942 then that's probably why you've never seen half decent players. I'm not the only one who thinks this game is easy, piskooooo as well as Ghooble agree as we can see above.
> What exactly defines a good setup? Your average internet user has good internet, so that's already out of the equation.
> There's nothing special needed besides a good mice with a good sensor (even a AVAGO 9500 sensor that isn't good would be fine), a mouse pad, a keyboard, and playable FPS. You're all throwing too many excuses as to why someone is better, instead of actually getting better.


pm me when you throw a stream ill deffinatly watch it


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pm me when you throw a stream ill deffinatly watch it


Me too. I call mod!







Or I can just play with you..either one lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Me too. I call mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can just play with you..either one lol


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/dmasteRR/

Is my battlelog. Busy preparing for next season of ESEA, but I will be playing when I have the time.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/dmasteRR/
> Is my battlelog. Busy preparing for next season of ESEA, but I will be playing when I have the time.


Cool brah. Hopefully going to pic up a clip on mic in the next few days as well. My old headset broke but I got a nice set of cans I'll be using. And what game you play in ESEA? 1.6 is what I'm going to guess


----------



## OverClocker55

Would an i5 2500k at 4ghz preform better than stock clocks?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Would an i5 2500k at 4ghz preform better than stock clocks?


Yup


----------



## travva

Anyone else getting any crashes since this patch? I guess it's just driver issues related to the 79xx cards, but I don't know. I had the directx out of memory error which caused a CTD. I went back in and it played for a bit, kicked me out to windows but bf3 was still running in the "task bar" area, when I alt-tabbed to it, BAM, freeze.


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> Anyone else getting any crashes since this patch? I guess it's just driver issues related to the 79xx cards, but I don't know. I had the directx out of memory error which caused a CTD. I went back in and it played for a bit, kicked me out to windows but bf3 was still running in the "task bar" area, when I alt-tabbed to it, BAM, freeze.


since the new patch i get the memory error almost every time i play i can barely get 5 mins game time in. and i get the freeze error every now and then atleast 3 times a week thats with running a 6 series card.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Yup


thx man







+rep

*Here are my BF3 Settings for my Cpu and Gpu*


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Just bought BF3 and looking to have some fun.

Anything I need to know out of the gate as far as updates, patches, fixes, etc.?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Just bought BF3 and looking to have some fun.
> Anything I need to know out of the gate as far as updates, patches, fixes, etc.?


Nothing much. The new patch is acting wierd. If you want you can add me. Name: IAF_Corsair650D


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Just bought BF3 and looking to have some fun.
> Anything I need to know out of the gate as far as updates, patches, fixes, etc.?


Network smoothing factor, don't be surprised if you get spanked on your first play through (I'm pretty sure a good portion of us did lol).


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> since the new patch i get the memory error almost every time i play i can barely get 5 mins game time in. and i get the freeze error every now and then atleast 3 times a week thats with running a 6 series card.


That is very disappointing to here, but thanks for replying! I'm starting to miss my GTX 580's man, and that SUCKS to say. I thought AMD had gotten past their instable drivers garbage but apparently not.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> That is very disappointing to here, but thanks for replying! I'm starting to miss my GTX 580's man, and that SUCKS to say. I thought AMD had gotten past their instable drivers garbage but apparently not.


lol


----------



## piskooooo

My 7950 has been fine, I think it's just a crossfire issue.


----------



## travva

I noticed this a few minutes before my last system freeze, is this artifacting? I'd imagine it is, but usually I'm used to seeing that take up the whole screen.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> I noticed this a few minutes before my last system freeze, is this artifacting? I'd imagine it is, but usually I'm used to seeing that take up the whole screen.


Uh Oh


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> I noticed this a few minutes before my last system freeze, is this artifacting? I'd imagine it is, but usually I'm used to seeing that take up the whole screen.


Not sure if a rubberbanding glitch or an artifact


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Not sure if a rubberbanding glitch or an artifact


I'm pretty sure it wasn't rubberbanding as it was consistent and happened any time i viewed the trees from certain angles.

@overclocker55 Are you going to add anything of substance to this conversation?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it wasn't rubberbanding as it was consistent and happened any time i viewed the trees from certain angles.
> @overclocker55 Are you going to add anything of substance to this conversation?


Do be mad bro. I just dont know what that was.


----------



## travva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Do be mad bro. I just dont know what that was.


No worries, I just thought you were trollololoing.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> My 7950 has been fine, I think it's just a crossfire issue.


aaaaaaand now I can't even load the game LOL


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> No worries, I just thought you were trollololoing.


No I was worried so I said Uh oh. Does anyone know what that is?


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> That is very disappointing to here, but thanks for replying! I'm starting to miss my GTX 580's man, and that SUCKS to say. I thought AMD had gotten past their instable drivers garbage but apparently not.


I almost got rid of my Trifire set up to downgrade for 2 Gtx 580s


----------



## Ghooble

Okay this patch has completely made the game crap. Fps dropping ...EVERYWHERE


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Okay this patch has completely made the game crap. Fps dropping ...EVERYWHERE


How do we get to old patch?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How do we get to old patch?


Can't







You need the latest patch to play on servers. You'd have to uninstall and then manually patch up to whatever the version was before. Can't use Origin.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need the latest patch to play on servers. You'd have to uninstall and then manually patch up to whatever the version was before. Can't use Origin.


GAY


----------



## Hoodz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Okay this patch has completely made the game crap. Fps dropping ...EVERYWHERE


I also noticed that last night for the time i could actually play. Droped my fps in gulf of omen by a fair bit.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I also noticed that last night for the time i could actually play. Droped my fps in gulf of omen by a fair bit.


What I meant is I would drop to 20fps for about 2seconds then shoot back to 90. Then it'd do it again in about a minute or two. Freakin' dice >.>


----------



## james8

Quote:


> NOTICE We are aware of the issue following today´s patch. We are working on resolving this as soon as possible. Thanks for your patience!


i suggest we all go play Mass Effect 3 for now


----------



## thenk83

Mine sits at 30fps and doesn't move unless I toggle Ultra to High to Ultra. Then the fps works. It's like it's stuck for me.


----------



## james8

^that's an issue with triple buffering if you've got vsync on.
try going fullscreen to windowed to fullscreen. if that does the same thing, then it's confirmed.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Mine sits at 30fps and doesn't move unless I toggle Ultra to High to Ultra. Then the fps works. It's like it's stuck for me.


is the gtx 570 2.5 better than gtx 570 1.2gb?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is the gtx 570 2.5 better than gtx 570 1.2gb?


In terms of VRAM. Yes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> In terms of VRAM. Yes.


what about fps and rendering?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> what about fps and rendering?


Depends on resolution and settings. More Vram=More fps at higher settings


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is the gtx 570 2.5 better than gtx 570 1.2gb?


I wouldn't consider it worthwhile unless you are pushing resolutions about 1080p, that's the only time you'd truly see the added benefit of that extra vram


----------



## Fr0sty

starting to get better with the vehicules on close quarter maps

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21258283/1/338586921/

decent round

didnt get too much support from my team protecting my rear from legions of rpg engineers









ohh well at least i tried to make a path to victory

thermal optic + canister shells works wonders on small urban maps

if only people would know to climb in with proximity scanner it would help alot


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> starting to get better with the vehicules on close quarter maps
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21258283/1/338586921/
> decent round
> didnt get too much support from my team protecting my rear from legions of rpg engineers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh well at least i tried to make a path to victory
> thermal optic + canister shells works wonders on small urban maps
> if only people would know to climb in with proximity scanner it would help alot


nICE


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nICE


how's your tank skill?


----------



## EVILNOK

I love the tank with thermal optics and canister shell with reactive armor. I always get 30-40kills a match with maybe1-5 deaths with that set up in a low ticket match. Tapatalk screwed up the rest of my post and I'm too tired to fix.it


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone know a color correction mod for bf3? I hate the shadows and the glare.


----------



## Doober

so what do yall think of my FPS related to my system specs?

first I am using fraps in 1min intervals to figure out the min, max, and average fps (it uses the real average not just the average of the min/max) running 5 intervals
1100t at 4ghz stable, 3ghz NB, and 8gb ddr3 1600, SLI GTX 460 1gb OC to 850mhz @ 1050mV

here are the data

Conquest Large 64player Caspian border Avg Min 52fps Avg Max 92fps and overall Avg avg 67.65fps
Norshar Canal 32p TDM Avg Min 58fps Avg Max 110fps and overall Avg avg 81.47fps

I am running everything at Custom High, Max post processing and 16x

I did some tests with ultra, but it seemed to dip too much into the 20s even though the average was around 55fps and this caused nasty stutter, im used to the smoothness of 60+fps now ;(

is this a fair FPS for my rig?

oh ya I love this game

-doober

PS I too hate the sunspot glare thing, but if people use a mod to take it away then I feel like that would be cheating, since obviously it is a realistic aspect of well the sun being in your eyes and a part of the game get used to it or get over it


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doober*
> 
> PS I too hate the sunspot glare thing, but if people use a mod to take it away then I feel like that would be cheating, since obviously it is a realistic aspect of well the sun being in your eyes and a part of the game get used to it or get over it


Buying sun glasses isn't cheating ;p


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone know a color correction mod for bf3? I hate the shadows and the glare.


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/189991-fxaa-injector-battlefield-3-bearbeitet-bomben-ergebnis-update-danoc1-v1-25-download.html
(Disable ingame post-processing since that's FXAA too and you don't want to run it twice)









Tool to tweak yourself:
http://www.assembla.com/spaces/fxaa-pp-inject/documents
You have to open injFxaaSettings.h and UserSettings.h from the tool folder and merge them into injFX_Settings.h from danoc1's d/l.










Turning shadows to Low ingame also makes it easier to see people in shadows.


----------



## 98uk

What's the legality of that with PB and also performance hit?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> What's the legality of that with PB and also performance hit?


Ingame post-processing is FXAA so there's no performance hit if you use this instead. I forgot to add, don't use both at the same time or you'll be running FXAA twice and make it quite blurry. PB devs use it in BF3 as well so they'll let us know if we ever can't use it in the future.


----------



## 98uk

Cool, so if we use the injector, we should disable AA in game? Seems like there are a few tabs, can someone post their settings on a GTX570 or similar?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Cool, so if we use the injector, we should disable AA in game? Seems like there are a few tabs, can someone post their settings on a GTX570 or similar?


Just post-processing off. You can choose to have MSAA on or off if you want but I don't use it. The link to Danoc1 already has it pre-configured. Download his 1.25V http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/189991-fxaa-injector-battlefield-3-bearbeitet-bomben-ergebnis-update-danoc1-v1-25-download.html


----------



## 98uk

Sweet, will give that a blast tonight


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> That is very disappointing to here, but thanks for replying! I'm starting to miss my GTX 580's man, and that SUCKS to say. I thought AMD had gotten past their instable drivers garbage but apparently not.


That's the main reason I moved from 2x HD6970's to 2x GTX580's, and the reason I got a 3rd GTX580 instead of "upgrading" to two HD7970's.


----------



## 98uk

Does anyone know what the difference is between:

FXAA Injector danoc1 v1.25 performance

&

FXAA Injector danoc1 v1.25

They have two separate download links!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is there any rumor out there for better colors in bf3 with this new upcoming patch? Is that download link on the previous page the color injector mod? I saw some 1080p pics of the difference between with and without the color injector and I think IMO the colors need big help.

Also, with this color injector, is EA/Origin ok with us using the color injector? If not, can I just delete the injector and my game files are not corrupted or changed in any way?

I'd love to have better color in bf3. I go back and play bc2 and OMG the colors in bc2 are SOOOOOOOOOOO much better its not even funny.


----------



## Nano2

Hi guys. I need your help. Will this laptop be enough to play Battlefield 3 on high settings smoothly? Thanks

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5085817/Trail/searchtext%3ELAPTOP.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference is between:
> FXAA Injector danoc1 v1.25 performance
> &
> FXAA Injector danoc1 v1.25
> They have two separate download links!


As far as I know the performance injector disables HBAO in the game and that's why the game has better performance.

I just use the normal one from those two, I like to have HBAO.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Hi guys. I need your help. Will this laptop be enough to play Battlefield 3 on high settings smoothly? Thanks
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5085817/Trail/searchtext%3ELAPTOP.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


Initial thoughts? Probably No. Since the 540 Mobile is not very fast at all.


----------



## effective

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Hi guys. I need your help. Will this laptop be enough to play Battlefield 3 on high settings smoothly? Thanks
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5085817/Trail/searchtext%3ELAPTOP.htm#pdpFullProductInformation


Nope, the graphics is too weak for bf3.


----------



## Nano2

Can you recommend me a good gaming laptop please?


----------



## FGFxGamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Can you recommend me a good gaming laptop please?[/quote
> 
> Build your own laptop or build your own computer, in the long run it's worth it, and it's inevitably a cheaper option. It's not as hard as you may think and would take you 2 days max. Trust me


----------



## FGFxGamers

Don't look at overpriced rubbish like alienware either.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Can you recommend me a good gaming laptop please?


Go check out the ASUS and MSI laptops








MSI : http://www.msimobile.com/level3_productpage.aspx?cid=6&id=347
Asus: http://rog.asus.com/notebook/15-inch/g53sx/


----------



## kcuestag

The MSI looks quite good, but to be honest, we all know how laptop graphic cards and CPU's are compared to desktop ones.

Does it really have to be a laptop? With the price of any serious gaming laptop, you could build a much better desktop gaming computer.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The MSI looks quite good, but to be honest, we all know how laptop graphic cards and CPU's are compared to desktop ones.
> Does it really have to be a laptop? With the price of any serious gaming laptop, you could build a much better desktop gaming computer.


ikr. I would just build a desktop if your going to buy a 2,000 dollar lappie anyway


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The MSI looks quite good, but to be honest, we all know how laptop graphic cards and CPU's are compared to desktop ones.
> Does it really have to be a laptop? With the price of any serious gaming laptop, you could build a much better desktop gaming computer.


This


----------



## Nano2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The MSI looks quite good, but to be honest, we all know how laptop graphic cards and CPU's are compared to desktop ones.
> Does it really have to be a laptop? With the price of any serious gaming laptop, you could build a much better desktop gaming computer.


It's only because I've moved 3 times in the past year and will move again in a few weeks. Having a laptop just makes life easier until I get a stable place. When I travelled to another country I was able to pop my gaming laptop in my bag and had no problems. But yeah I agree with you. Desktops are much better performance wise and financially.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> As far as I know the performance injector disables HBAO in the game and that's why the game has better performance.
> I just use the normal one from those two, I like to have HBAO.


I do not run HBAO anyway, my card isn't powerful enough









So to clarify, do I need to disable AA post processing in game when I use this?


----------



## MrKJ

Just posting this for fun:
I am currently cut off from my desktop (which is still in China after I moved), so I installed BF3 on my MBP 15" (2011) bootcamp partition with Windows Professional 64x.
IT RUNS smoothly on low-medium settings haha. But I do miss maxing everything out on my desktop...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I do not run HBAO anyway, my card isn't powerful enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to clarify, do I need to disable AA post processing in game when I use this?


I run it just to run it sometimes lol. I barely notice the difference with it on/off.


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else love when you are driving a vehicle not as an engineer and there are like 4 engies around your tank that is below30% and none of them repair until you get out of the vehicle so that they can take it?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> It's only because I've moved 3 times in the past year and will move again in a few weeks. Having a laptop just makes life easier until I get a stable place. When I travelled to another country I was able to pop my gaming laptop in my bag and had no problems. But yeah I agree with you. Desktops are much better performance wise and financially.


Unless you're moving out of the country in plane, I'd stll build a desktop. And if you have to move to another city just put everything in it's original box and travel with everything.









But yeah, if you do travel in planes out of the country, a laptop seems fair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I do not run HBAO anyway, my card isn't powerful enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to clarify, do I need to disable AA post processing in game when I use this?


Do do need to disable both AA in-game, since the FXAA Injector already adds FXAA to get rid of most jaggies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I run it just to run it sometimes lol. I barely notice the difference with it on/off.


Then you seriously need some glasses.













The difference is even more noticeable inside the buildings, it's quite cool, if you have the GPU power, just use it, I do.


----------



## 98uk

Doesn't look much different to me.

Just tried the FXAA injection mod and to be honest, it looks pretty bad. Everything is way too sharp. The enhanced colours were nicer though, if only I could keep that config but lower sharpness. I don't have the time to use the manual tool to set everything.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Doesn't look much different to me.
> Just tried the FXAA injection mod and to be honest, it looks pretty bad. Everything is way too sharp. The enhanced colours were nicer though, if only I could keep that config but lower sharpness. I don't have the time to use the manual tool to set everything.


Just mess with the main config file using Notepad++ you can reduce color saturation, sharpness.. etc

We aren't going to do the work for you.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just mess with the main config file using Notepad++ you can reduce color saturation, sharpness.. etc
> We aren't going to do the work for you.


Why not. I pay you to.

DO MY WORK MAN!


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Unless you're moving out of the country in plane, I'd stll build a desktop. And if you have to move to another city just put everything in it's original box and travel with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, if you do travel in planes out of the country, a laptop seems fair.
> Do do need to disable both AA in-game, since the FXAA Injector already adds FXAA to get rid of most jaggies.
> Then you seriously need some glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is even more noticeable inside the buildings, it's quite cool, if you have the GPU power, just use it, I do.


bad example there, but yes it does make a difference. im in crossfire and man it looks great with everything on and maxed out, butter smooth.
Im getting 80-90 fps average, with jumps up to 120's. It just really depends on where I am in the map.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else love when you are driving a vehicle not as an engineer and there are like 4 engies around your tank that is below30% and none of them repair until you get out of the vehicle so that they can take it?










Yeah had that happen more times than I would like to count... Then you get the real A-holes that tk you when you pop out, repair, then drive off into a cluster of mines or bunch of engies a few seconds later...

Also love the peeps that sit at base or on a boat doing nothing, then you come back after a good 10 min run with chopper to repair, and as soon as you hop out they hop in the opposite side and take off with it still smoking.


----------



## calavera

No injector mods for AMD users, correct?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Unless you're moving out of the country in plane, I'd stll build a desktop. And if you have to move to another city just put everything in it's original box and travel with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, if you do travel in planes out of the country, a laptop seems fair.
> Do do need to disable both AA in-game, since the FXAA Injector already adds FXAA to get rid of most jaggies.
> Then you seriously need some glasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is even more noticeable inside the buildings, it's quite cool, if you have the GPU power, just use it, I do.


Not going to say that was the best example lol


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> No injector mods for AMD users, correct?


Injector mods for everyone...

Install now.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> No injector mods for AMD users, correct?


FXAAInjector by Danoc. The best you can get for AMD plus it has color correction.


----------



## calavera

Where do I find this injector by Danoc? Who is danoc?


----------



## Homeyjojo

Hey guys! I am starting a BF3 team for the alienware spring bracket! If you are interested in potentially winning prizes check out the details!

Details:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1215744/battlefield-3-alienware-arena-bf3-spring-season-ocn-team#post_16471576


----------



## Frosty288

I play on a work laptop with i7 integraded GPU. I run BF3 on medium everything, no AA - runs just fine. 1600x900


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Why doesn't my OSD show up after I use the injector??????????????


----------



## thenk83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^that's an issue with triple buffering if you've got vsync on.
> try going fullscreen to windowed to fullscreen. if that does the same thing, then it's confirmed.


nah, vsync is off. maybe ill just wipe my settings and start over again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is the gtx 570 2.5 better than gtx 570 1.2gb?


i dont think so. i just went that route because i wanted to. i came from two 560s and its definitely a HUGE difference.


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Why doesn't my OSD show up after I use the injector??????????????


maybe an outdated version of the injector? since there was a new patch yesterday


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> maybe an outdated version of the injector? since there was a new patch yesterday


running 1.25

fail: I got it! Just had to enable it in the settings....just had to look around. SO much better! WOW


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> running 1.25


oh you're not running this one? http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html


----------



## thenk83

Can you get banned for using the injector? or Has anyone been banned for using it?.... I should say.....


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thenk83*
> 
> Can you get banned for using the injector? or Has anyone been banned for using it?.... I should say.....


nope, the injector will not get anyone banned







i've been using myself and no problems


----------



## downlinx

so what is the difference between the injector and digital vibrance and does amd/ati have digital vibrance?


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone install tutorials on the Injector?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> As far as I know the performance injector disables HBAO in the game and that's why the game has better performance.
> I just use the normal one from those two, I like to have HBAO.


Yes. The only difference is the performance has "PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0" in the user.cfg file, which disables all Ambient Occlusion. If you're still not quite getting 60 fps, then use it.

This my my personal user.cfg settings:
Quote:


> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone install tutorials on the Injector?


Instructions:
1.Unzip with winrar or 7-Zip
2.Place all files in your main Battlefield 3 directory where the game's bf3.exe is located.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*
> 
> bad example there, but yes it does make a difference. im in crossfire and man it looks great with everything on and maxed out, butter smooth.
> Im getting 80-90 fps average, with jumps up to 120's. It just really depends on where I am in the map.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Not going to say that was the best example lol


I know it wasn't the best comparison I could use, just wanted to reply fast and took them from Nvidia's Battlefield 3 Tweak Guide.


----------



## Kreeker

Can someone please explain to me how someone would consistently, no matter what direction I was facing or distance I was away from them, would be able to disable my LAV in one tank shot?

This is in softcore.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how someone would consistently, no matter what direction I was facing or distance I was away from them, would be able to disable my LAV in one tank shot?
> This is in softcore.


Maybe someone was laser pointing at you with the Soflam and he used a laser missile.









When you are being designated by a soflam, if someone hits you with a laser missile (Javelin for example) damage it a lot higher.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe someone was laser pointing at you with the Soflam and he used a laser missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are being designated by a soflam, *if someone hits you with a laser missile (Javelin for example) damage it a lot higher*.


Really? I didn't know that


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Really? I didn't know that


Yes, while a normal Javelin would not even take half of a tank's life away, with a Soflam it would almost kill it with one missile.

It's pretty cool, having a friend with a soflam and using the javelin is awesome.


----------



## Ghooble

Here's a question for you all: Best engineer weapon? I've heard the SG553 is good but so far I do best with the A-91.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Here's a question for you all: Best engineer weapon? I've heard the SG553 is good but so far I do best with the A-91.


I like the G36C the best out of all the engie weapons, but I like the P90 better, that's what I use on my engineering class 95% of the time.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Maybe someone was laser pointing at you with the Soflam and he used a laser missile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you are being designated by a soflam, if someone hits you with a laser missile (Javelin for example) damage it a lot higher.


He was not using guided shells.

He said it's all skill lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

I just started messing around the Danocs FXAA injector. What is the difference between it and this 1?: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html . Anyone that has tried both and can recommend 1 over the other?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Can someone please explain to me how someone would consistently, no matter what direction I was facing or distance I was away from them, would be able to disable my LAV in one tank shot?
> This is in softcore.


The LAV is quite long and narrow. He could just aim for the rear of your LAV every time. One RPG/tank shell hit to rear = disabled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I just started messing around the Danocs FXAA injector. What is the difference between it and this 1?: http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html . Anyone that has tried both and can recommend 1 over the other?


Just swap out the injFX_Settings.h file from either one and decide which one you like the best. If you want to tweak them yourself, you can edit the file with Notepad++. Don't use windows notepad.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The LAV is quite long and narrow. He could just aim for the rear of your LAV every time. One RPG/tank shell hit to rear = disabled.
> Just swap out the injFX_Settings.h file from either one and decide which one you like the best. If you want to tweak them yourself, you can edit the file with Notepad++. Don't use windows notepad.


Ya I've been using Notepad++. I figured the programs were pretty much the same thing but was wondering if 1 offered something the other didn't etc. I've looked over info on both but have only used Danocs so far.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Ya I've been using Notepad++. I figured the programs were pretty much the same thing but was wondering if 1 offered something the other didn't etc. I've looked over info on both but have only used Danocs so far.


Only difference is the settings in the injFX_Settings.h file. Some people prefer different color settings.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Here's a question for you all: Best engineer weapon? I've heard the SG553 is good but so far I do best with the A-91.


There is no such thing as best if you ask me but preference dont expect to the gun to start doing the killing for you


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Here's a question for you all: Best engineer weapon? I've heard the SG553 is good but so far I do best with the A-91.


M4A1 is a very good all around weapon, the A-91 is also very good but slightly better at range.

G36C and Scar-H are similar, good weapons, the scar-h has less recoil at any range, but has less bullets per clip, the g36c has 30 bullets per clip and a bit more recoil, but its not that noticeable.

SG553 and G53 are good but not as good as the ones mentioned above, so i use them for close range mainly.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Here's a question for you all: Best engineer weapon? I've heard the SG553 is good but so far I do best with the A-91.


Have you tried the QBZ-95B out?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Have you tried the QBZ-95B out?


Didn't care for it


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> M4A1 is a very good all around weapon, the A-91 is also very good but slightly better at range.
> G36C and Scar-H are similar, good weapons, the scar-h has less recoil at any range, but has less bullets per clip, the g36c has 30 bullets per clip and a bit more recoil, but its not that noticeable.
> SG553 and G53 are good but not as good as the ones mentioned above, so i use them for close range mainly.


I would agree with this, personally I have been using the M4A1 for a LONG time (like 20ish game hours) and I really dig its combination of no recoil and decent range.

And to the question above, one shot on anything that is SOFLAM'd with a Javelin = Disabled, except the AMTRAC (BEAST!).


----------



## Fr0sty

a-91 has a good firerate with a great accuracy at ranges
g36c has a bit of recoil but its still very easy to use
scar-h didnt use it much
m4a1 great gun at ranges or even close( its an m16a3 but for engineer)
sg553 didnt like it very much .. but it aint a bad gun that`s for sure
g53 total beast at close to midrange but at longer ranges it lacks the punch
qbz-95b didnt try it yet


----------



## naizarak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a-91 has a good firerate with a great accuracy at ranges
> g36c has a bit of recoil but its still very easy to use
> scar-h didnt use it much
> m4a1 great gun at ranges or even close( its an m16a3 but for engineer)
> sg553 didnt like it very much .. but it aint a bad gun that`s for sure
> g53 total beast at close to midrange but at longer ranges it lacks the punch
> qbz-95b didnt try it yet


a91 - best CQB carbine. not very good for medium-long range though.
g36c - gimped m4a1. i never use it.
scar-h - not powerful enough to be a viable option. too much recoil, too. this gun either needs more damage, less recoil, or more accuracy. as it stands it's just not very useful.
m4a1 - best engineer weapon overall. good rate of fire, best accuracy. as you said, it's basically an m16a3 for the engi.
sg553 - gimped g36c.
g53 - 2nd best carbine i think, but m4a1 is still better.
qbz - it's beast at close range but pretty much unusable at medium-long due to horizontal recoil.

also has the latest patch caused any performance problems for anyone. my game stutters on B2K maps now where it ran buttery-smooth before


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> a91 - best CQB carbine. not very good for medium-long range though.
> g36c - gimped m4a1. i never use it.
> scar-h - not powerful enough to be a viable option. too much recoil, too. this gun either needs more damage, less recoil, or more accuracy. as it stands it's just not very useful.
> m4a1 - best engineer weapon overall. good rate of fire, best accuracy. as you said, it's basically an m16a3 for the engi.
> sg553 - gimped g36c.
> g53 - 2nd best carbine i think, but m4a1 is still better.
> qbz - it's beast at close range but pretty much unusable at medium-long due to horizontal recoil.
> also has the latest patch caused any performance problems for anyone. my game stutters on B2K maps now where it ran buttery-smooth before


Opposite. I notice alot more GPU usage with this FXAA injector now but its still butter smooth. The CPU usage doesn't spike like nuts like it used to. I'm also running 75Hz on my monitor so 75fps limited


----------



## faulkton

i hate it when people spawn in a heli and then dont fly.. i guess they run away to take a leak or something.. i've started to just plant C4 on their asses and then switch teams.... BOOM!


----------



## Boomstick68

Having an issue that I can't find any info for a fix. Whenever I play single player or online, I get kicked out of the game to the browser, but the game is still running in the background but I cannot click on the icon to get back in game. I have no mouse courser so I have to start task manager and close the game. My system is stable my GTX 570 is not overclocked and I'm running the latest beta drivers. (tried them all with same issue) Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Having an issue that I can't find any info for a fix. Whenever I play single player or online, I get kicked out of the game to the browser, but the game is still running in the background but I cannot click on the icon to get back in game. I have no mouse courser so I have to start task manager and close the game. My system is stable my GTX 570 is not overclocked and I'm running the latest beta drivers. (tried them all with same issue) Any help is appreciated.


BF3 needed additional voltage from stock to run stable.
So many people I've come across needed to do this.

Wish more guys would jump in OCN mumble server before playing.
A few of us were up against GSN gamers yesterday.
We were destroying them for awhile. Then a bunch of there regulars got on, and we didn't have a chance.
Connection instructions are in this link, game room one is the channel we've been using.


----------



## meloj17

Staff from the Game Show Network play battlefield? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Staff from the Game Show Network play battlefield? Sounds interesting.


Its a gaming clan, there servers are close to me that's how I found them.
Point was, there were only three OCN gamers in mumble.
We did pistols only with them, and had a bunch of fun.

Then we got in a public 600 ticket conquest server.
Later on in the day, there still were only three of us. We were doing good.
Then a bunch of there guys poured into the server and turned the tides.
Was good times either way. But with some more help we would of been able to take them.

A bunch of us OCN members play BF3. Why can they get organized, and we can't?
We don't even play on our own servers.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> also has the latest patch caused any performance problems for anyone. my game stutters on B2K maps now where it ran buttery-smooth before


Me


----------



## kcuestag

Those playing Battlefield 3 with an i7, I'd like to know your opinion wether or not I should use Hyperthreading.

It's either 4.8GHz with HT enabled, or disable HT and do 4.9GHz or 5GHz. I heard the game uses up to 12 cores and Windows 7 does use HT nicely, but I wondered if HT does any good to Battlefield 3 or not.


----------



## PARTON

I use it, works well.

Someone was posting some afterburner graphs where ht off wouldn't hold the 7970 at full load and ht on would keep it maxed at 100%(in BF3).


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Me


Yeah I have recently started playing again and I am getting some bad low FPS spots that used to run fine before.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Those playing Battlefield 3 with an i7, I'd like to know your opinion wether or not I should use Hyperthreading.
> It's either 4.8GHz with HT enabled, or disable HT and do 4.9GHz or 5GHz. I heard the game uses up to 12 cores and Windows 7 does use HT nicely, but I wondered if HT does any good to Battlefield 3 or not.


I use HT as well, all cores and HT threads are all loaded up when playing BF3.









The stuttering was fixed a while back, so I see no reason not to use it.


----------



## BeardedJesus

lol I just noticed whilst playing the Darkness 2 that every time I see an enemy I hammer the "Q" key to spot it lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I use HT as well, all cores and HT threads are all loaded up when playing BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stuttering was fixed a while back, so I see no reason not to use it.


Thanks! I'm currently using it at 4.8GHz.

Although I noticed that after the patch I have some occasional freezes for like a mili second or something, but I see there's many people complaining about the same thing, huge fps drops, in my case to like 50fps.

Other than that it works great at +100fps all the time.


----------



## PARTON

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> lol I just noticed whilst playing the Darkness 2 that every time I see an enemy I hammer the "Q" key to spot it lol


keep hitting it, I'll take him out.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> BF3 needed additional voltage from stock to run stable.
> So many people I've come across needed to do this.
> Wish more guys would jump in OCN mumble server before playing.
> A few of us were up against GSN gamers yesterday.
> We were destroying them for awhile. Then a bunch of there regulars got on, and we didn't have a chance.
> Connection instructions are in this link, game room one is the channel we've been using.


I agree with this I had to up the voltage to my 570's for overclocks that were completely stable in 3dmark and furmark for BF3.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Thanks! I'm currently using it at 4.8GHz.
> Although I noticed that after the patch I have some occasional freezes for like a mili second or something, but I see there's many people complaining about the same thing, huge fps drops, in my case to like 50fps.
> Other than that it works great at +100fps all the time.


I drop from 80ish to around 5. This patch SUCKED


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I drop from 80ish to around 5. This patch SUCKED


I don't get such big drops but it does drop below 60fps sometimes even though the GPU Usage is well below 60% most of the time (I'm capped at 62fps







).

This patch has ruined performance for so many people, including my self.


----------



## dmasteR

Is anyone here named MisterPWN or DJ_Def_DJ? I get too many requests so if I don't get a respond you're going into the decline. >.>


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> lol I just noticed whilst playing the Darkness 2 that every time I see an enemy I hammer the "Q" key to spot it lol


I was doing that in Bioshock lol

<-- MisterPWN


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was doing that in Bioshock lol
> <-- MisterPWN


You're going to laugh at me but I was doing it at Metro 2033 the other night while finishing the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was doing that in Bioshock lol
> <-- MisterPWN
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to laugh at me but I was doing it at Metro 2033 the other night while finishing the game.
Click to expand...

Doesn't that make you lean to the left? haha (In STALKER it did)


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're going to laugh at me but I was doing it at Metro 2033 the other night while finishing the game.


Aye it's just second nature to me now lol I've probably been doing it with loads of shooters recently but today is the first i've noticed of it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Doesn't that make you lean to the left? haha (In STALKER it did)


Yes it does, but I kept doing it.


----------



## kcuestag

Those having slow downs since patch, are you using the FXAA Injector? If so, remove the files from the Battlefield 3 folder.

I removed the FXAA Injector and the game runs much better for me with no more slow downs at all, no more drops below 60fps, and I'm now even able to use MSAAx4 at 2560x1440 and vram is only sitting at 1.2GB-1.3GB.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Well I can say, I have no slowdowns with the custom FXAA. It's CPU based but I can't see how your CPU would be too slow.


----------



## Fr0sty

played some rounds and hit registration was awful

:S 3 tank shells face to face with another tank at 10 meters didnt register ... glad i was constantly repaired by 2 engi`s otherwise i would have died...

and yes i did take him out with the help of said engineer buddies with smaws ... on top of that the multiple amount of times that i pulled a clean shot on someone 50 or so meters away from me and nothing happened even with the blood animation .. but no hit markers


----------



## JJHCRazor

Well I can safely say that since the patch I havn't had any problems at all. No random driver crashes and no random disconnects!

Looks like they have atleast sorted out my problems


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ya I thought hit reg and the game overall might have been a bit smoother/better after this last patch, come in here and most everyone was claiming otherwise.









I guess its on a pc by pc basis how this runs lol

While we are on the subject of running this game nicely, do the later drivers improve fps/smoothness? I think I may have updated once when the game released, and Maybe once more a while ago. Think there would be much of a difference between the original bf3 optimized drivers and current?

If it's going to be negligible then I'd rather just keep the game working well as it is right now, than chance breaking it..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> BF3 needed additional voltage from stock to run stable.
> So many people I've come across needed to do this.
> Wish more guys would jump in OCN mumble server before playing.
> A few of us were up against GSN gamers yesterday.
> We were destroying them for awhile. Then a bunch of there regulars got on, and we didn't have a chance.
> Connection instructions are in this link, game room one is the channel we've been using.


Would you guys mind if I joined just to play with you even though I don't have a mic?


----------



## james8

^290.53 is the best beta driver for me.
since your card is old (older than 400 series) drivers won't affect anything if not lowering performance.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya I thought hit reg and the game overall might have been a bit smoother/better after this last patch, come in here and most everyone was claiming otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess its on a pc by pc basis how this runs lol
> While we are on the subject of running this game nicely, do the later drivers improve fps/smoothness? I think I may have updated once when the game released, and Maybe once more a while ago. Think there would be much of a difference between the original bf3 optimized drivers and current?
> If it's going to be negligible then I'd rather just keep the game working well as it is right now, than chance breaking it..


not really .. it only happened today .. and yesterday i did get to play a couple rounds and everything was fine

lol how to troll tank driver





seriously this guy makes me laugh so hard with every trolling video he makes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^290.53 is the best beta driver for me.
> since your card is old (older than 400 series) drivers won't affect anything if not lowering performance.


Actually using a gts 450, I play on the Work Rig


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not really .. it only happened today .. and yesterday i did get to play a couple rounds and everything was fine
> lol how to troll tank driver
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this guy makes me laugh so hard with every trolling video he makes


I'm going to have to try that sometime...

also, best BF3 montage I've seen thus far, I love the music.


----------



## joarangoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> lol I just noticed whilst playing the Darkness 2 that every time I see an enemy I hammer the "Q" key to spot it lol


I've had that since 2005 on every other FPS.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Would you guys mind if I joined just to play with you even though I don't have a mic?


No not at all.
Am I missing something?
There are multiple OCN platoons.
Is mumble where we are supposed to meet for voice chat?

This is reminding me of how it is in game.
No one will communicate...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

JUSSSTTT a little 1 sided...
This is why:


aimbot with 1shot1kill. All ammo too. I'd get in his way of his fire and he'd shoot people in the head right through me. Interesting, searched his name. player cannot be found, but he's in my battlelog report...interesting

WHEEW! Look how toasty that GPU is! YEA!


----------



## james8

what the, sub 40 at 99% load?? those are the temperatures my cards idle at!


----------



## OverClocker55

*I hit 100Dee for thee first timer







*


----------



## digitally

they had nerfed the c4 on tanks? 2 C4s at the tank's butt simply put it disabled. (without reactive armor)


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *I hit 100Dee for thee first timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DA LOCA 50DEATHS! Jk welcome to the club


----------



## OverClocker55

*I hit 100Dee for thee first timer







*


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *I hit 100Dee for thee first timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * -snip-


lol reposted it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> lol reposted it?


Server lagg. sry..


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Server lagg. sry..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> they had nerfed the c4 on tanks? 2 C4s at the tank's butt simply put it disabled. (without reactive armor)


It's always been 3 for a kill afaik, it has been since I started using C4 at least.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Server lagg. sry..


Fourty minutes between posts? Odd. Do anything special?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's always been 3 for a kill afaik, it has been since I started using C4 at least.


Yeah, it's been three as long as I've used C4(which has basically been since launch day).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> what the, sub 40 at 99% load?? those are the temperatures my cards idle at!


That's the Antec 620 running with Mx-2 paste without a heatspreader right on the die! So awesome. Maxes in OCCT @ 42C. 39C is quite high for BF3, usually im around 35-37C @ 99% load....


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> That's the Antec 620 running with Mx-2 paste without a heatspreader right on the die! So awesome. Maxes in OCCT @ 42C. 39C is quite high for BF3, usually im around 35-37C @ 99% load....


No way it's OC'd right?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> No way it's OC'd right?


sitting @ 1.087V @ 995MHz stable. stock is 850MHz @ 1.025V.

Bios won't let me go over 1.087V. Wish I could...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> sitting @ 1.087V @ 995MHz stable. stock is 850MHz @ 1.025V.
> Bios won't let me go over 1.087V. Wish I could...


Only down side I see on that cooler is it ain't cooling the vrm's and other chipsets, just the core die, right?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You bet:



2250 on the memory. Everything stays nice and cool. VRM only hits 60C.


----------



## kcuestag

Looks quite messy, but temperatures are nice.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm not sure how I've held out this long. I was a BC2 fanatic, but I think I'll still wait for BF3 to drop below $30 (another amazon sale please?).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I'm not sure how I've held out this long. I was a BC2 fanatic, but I think I'll still wait for BF3 to drop below $30 (another amazon sale please?).


You should be ashamed for missing this great title.


----------



## Tardious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *I hit 100Dee for thee first timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just found this site, + rep for showing it to me.

Know now how many more kills to unlock attachments !


----------



## Tardious

610 Revives, there's my bit for man kind !!!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You bet:
> 
> 
> 2250 on the memory. Everything stays nice and cool. VRM only hits 60C.


That is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Jesse D

del


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah, it's been three as long as I've used C4(which has basically been since launch day).


Personally I think it should be 2 like BFBC2 and other classes should be able to use it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah, it's been three as long as I've used C4(which has basically been since launch day).
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I think it should be 2 like BFBC2 and other classes should be able to use it.
Click to expand...

Recon should be given C4 again by default... same with assault and the grenade launcher, all classes need explosives IMHO. I just hate hiding in fear from a tank that i usually should be able to C4 when I'm not playing support


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Recon should be given C4 again by default... same with assault and the grenade launcher, all classes need explosives IMHO. I just hate hiding in fear from a tank that i usually should be able to C4 when I'm not playing support


I'd rather they bring back the anti-tank class then give everyone in the game 10 rpgs and 6 C4. If you want to kill vehicles, then you're stuck with the class that can only do that. The only class that can't hurt tanks right now is Assault(recon soflam is deadly).


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Recon should be given C4 again by default... same with assault and the grenade launcher, all classes need explosives IMHO. I just hate hiding in fear from a tank that i usually should be able to C4 when I'm not playing support


I think that any class that *can't give themselves ammo* should have explosives. I freakin' hated the fools on BC2 who would camp on the top of the map and spam rockets/noobtubes *all* match.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I think that any class that *can't give themselves ammo* should have explosives. I freakin' hated the fools on BC2 who would camp on the top of the map and spam rockets/noobtubes *all* match.


Some people get way too worked up about the Grenade launcher. People rage so much when i use the Grenade launcher, even in large open maps, just to blow up cover people are hiding behind, you know, the intended use of the weapon. For example, i used the M320 on Wake Island to blow a wall into one of those buildings, it killed a guy camping the doorway, and he was trying to do a votekick thing on me for it. His defense: "One grenade should not kill someone who has 30% health." I almost did get kicked for using it too.


----------



## Fr0sty

the class layout is allright as it is

i wouldnt want a bunch of quickscoping c4 throwing bush wookie

altought it would be fun to watch on video montages it still wouldnt give recon a good help towards aggresive teamwork

more focused gadgets could help


----------



## piskooooo

Recon having mortar strikes again would be cool. Better than having a dude sit in the back of his base shooting single mortars at random points on the map for half the game.


----------



## Thingamajig

Just bought the B2K expansion pack, joined a quiet server to explore the Gulf of Oman map which, from what i viewed, looked the most fun to fly on in the Venom or Viper:






I mostly fly Venom though, more fun to play Taxi and i'm capable of getting extremely close to the action.


----------



## NotAVP

I think that recon should have the mortar. Assault should have the C4. And the anti tank class should be added.


----------



## Fr0sty

recon with mortar strike in bf3 would encourage more camping

recon just need some nice gadget to promote teamwork other then the mav or soflam


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> recon with mortar strike in bf3 would encourage more camping
> recon just need some nice gadget to promote teamwork other then the mav or soflam


Soflam should be worth more points I think, might motivate more people to use them.


----------



## JCG

I just learned something new about Claymores. Looking at how they worked in game, I figured it was just a mini C4 package set off by motion detection. But in real life, its a plastic container with ~700 metal balls with some explosives behind it, and is set off manually, not via motion. How ingenious!


----------



## kcuestag

The end of February is coming by, and we've still yet to hear from a patch from DICE to fix game bugs and balances.

And I'd hate to see RCON class have a Mortar, that would definitely promote camping on servers.

I see a camper on our server? I yell at the whole team and we go smash 32 RPG's into him!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The end of February is coming by, and we've still yet to hear from a patch from DICE to fix game bugs and balances.
> And I'd hate to see RCON class have a Mortar, that would definitely promote camping on servers.
> I see a camper on our server? I yell at the whole team and we go smash 32 RPG's into him!


lawl RPG face smash! We still got a week and a half left in Feb. Having to patch on consoles is also slowing down the patch deployment. Apparently it costs $40K just to change one line of code on consoles.


----------



## JCG

Patch may not arrive in February - http://mp1st.com/2012/02/17/next-battlefield-3-patch-to-be-a-big-one-but-may-not-arrive-in-february/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crondable*
> 
> Soflam should be worth more points I think, might motivate more people to use them.


soflam should deffinatly give more points to the recon player

and the soflam need to pain the target while the javelin is hitting the tank or heli to get points for a target hit.. otherewise the dude with the javelin gets all the credit and you dont... wich sucks...

:S

so far i have 17 or 18 target assist for the soflam medal ... out of 300 :S ... LOL

if they could add some powerful long range riffle or higher power optic i could make recon work without too much problem

because as of right now .. placing a shot at anything past 1200 meters is crazy hard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Patch may not arrive in February - http://mp1st.com/2012/02/17/next-battlefield-3-patch-to-be-a-big-one-but-may-not-arrive-in-february/










lame


----------



## Krazee

Whose down for a few rounds, add me: bangincrazy !!


----------



## EVILNOK

Now I've seen it all


----------



## Fr0sty

beast airplaine takedown


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I'd rather they bring back the anti-tank class then give everyone in the game 10 rpgs and 6 C4. If you want to kill vehicles, then you're stuck with the class that can only do that. The only class that can't hurt tanks right now is Assault(recon soflam is deadly).


SOFLAM? Deadly? Really? Maybe it's just because I've been using choppers but it's quite the opposite... it's more of a nuisance since when it tries to lock onto me I need to deploy my ECM and go and hide, then pop up quickly and get my gunner to kill it. I've only been killed by a javelin SOFLAM combo in the air once, and that's because there was nowhere for me to hide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Some people get way too worked up about the Grenade launcher. People rage so much when i use the Grenade launcher, even in large open maps, just to blow up cover people are hiding behind, you know, the intended use of the weapon. For example, i used the M320 on Wake Island to blow a wall into one of those buildings, it killed a guy camping the doorway, and he was trying to do a votekick thing on me for it. His defense: "One grenade should not kill someone who has 30% health." I almost did get kicked for using it too.


I agree, I've been killed by an M320, what, maybe five to ten times? I've played my fair share of metro... sure it annoys me when someone kills me with one since I couldn't shoot back, but people are blowing its effectiveness way out of proportion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The end of February is coming by, and we've still yet to hear from a patch from DICE to fix game bugs and balances.
> And I'd hate to see RCON class have a Mortar, that would definitely promote camping on servers.
> I see a camper on our server? I yell at the whole team and we go smash 32 RPG's into him!


Some games I go camper hunting with my MAV and MP7, I usually have lots of fun doing it even though I don't get many points...


----------



## Fr0sty

@jackeyjoe: did you play metro 64 player servers where half of the team would spam m320's ?

and how did you not die more then 10 times .. to me its near impossible .. the splash radius of those thing is epic


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> SOFLAM? Deadly? Really? Maybe it's just because I've been using choppers but it's quite the opposite... it's more of a nuisance since when it tries to lock onto me I need to deploy my ECM and go and hide, then pop up quickly and get my gunner to kill it. I've only been killed by a javelin SOFLAM combo in the air once, and that's because there was nowhere for me to hide. .


I was referring to tanks because that's what you said you wanted c4 for, but even on choppers they can be deadly unless you stay 600m away. Making you pop ECM means you're vulnerable to the 50,000 stingers







There's zero warning when a javelin is launched against your air vehicle too. Most people just don't focus soflam on choppers anyways as they're too busy with the tanks on the ground. Soflam makes tanks pop smoke if they have it(not all do) which then reduces their visibility of the enemy around them making it easier for RPG/C4 to get close to them.

Same with the CCTV's range. By the time the tank's guided shell has hit your chopper, the ECM has almost always already worn off by then.


----------



## Fr0sty

if a chopper is low enough to avoid soflam lock and im in a tank im a bigger threat then the 10 or so engineers with javelins


----------



## Krazee

Had the best kill today, with the engineer repair tool!!


----------



## Fr0sty

no need for guided shells against heli's

dont give them a warning that your shells is on their way to their heli

normal shells + canister shell is epic

miss by inches instantly fire your canister shell hit.. do quick correction and hit with your main shell

and its blackhawk down


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no need for guided shells against heli's
> dont give them a warning that your shells is on their way to their heli
> normal shells + canister shell is epic
> miss by inches instantly fire your canister shell hit.. do quick correction and hit with your main shell
> and its blackhawk down


If they're flying low near you, sure. I think guided shells is just so much more fun when you have a friend dedicated to the CCTV.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> recon just need some nice gadget to promote teamwork other then the mav or soflam


Recon is full of nice teamwork promoting devices, including the two that you already listed you also have the radio beacon and the tugs. Honestly I have run into quite a few situations where the recon devices turned the tide of battle and won the day for the team. What other class has nothing but devices that help your team???

assault= nade spam, engie= rocket spam, support= mortar spam

Though those "gadgets" can be useful as well i run into more situations than not, where those encourage people to blindly blanket an area with shells and not do anything else.

They just need to give more points for correctly using these devices. Then people might actually spend a bit more time with them instead of just placing it once and forgetting about it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no need for guided shells against heli's
> dont give them a warning that your shells is on their way to their heli
> normal shells + canister shell is epic
> miss by inches instantly fire your canister shell hit.. do quick correction and hit with your main shell
> and its blackhawk down


Thats exactly the way I do it in a tank. I can't count the number of choppers I've taken out with canister shell/main gun.
@ Jessy D- A good player will most of the time be using med kit/revive paddles as assault. Also the mortars for support have their place too and are very helpful when alternating smoke shells/explosive shells with trying to advance on an MCOM or flag. I think the biggest problem is people just using things like that to get kills and not actually using them to help the team towards an objective.I know it will never happen but if KDR was removed and not able to be tracked I bet more people would work towards the objective. They really should rework points awarded for using SOFLAM though. Its hard to get a recon to want to keep 1 up consistently and targeting vehicles. Not to mention a good pilot can take them out fairly easily.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Had the best kill today, with the engineer repair tool!!


I think I can top it. Sniped a heli pilot that was shooting directly at me


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Recon is full of nice teamwork promoting devices, including the two that you already listed you also have the radio beacon and the tugs. Honestly I have run into quite a few situations where the recon devices turned the tide of battle and won the day for the team. What other class has nothing but devices that help your team???
> assault= nade spam, engie= rocket spam, support= mortar spam
> Though those "gadgets" can be useful as well i run into more situations than not, where those encourage people to blindly blanket an area with shells and not do anything else.
> They just need to give more points for correctly using these devices. Then people might actually spend a bit more time with them instead of just placing it once and forgetting about it.


engineer = rocket + anti tank mines or javelin + mines ... or repair tool to keep a tank in the battle longer
assault = either noob tubing reviving or healing reviving
support = ammo + c4 for tanks or claymores to protect its surrounding
recon = beacon + mav or beacon + soflam

the tugs is useless unless you plan on sitting next to it or close by to protect that area .. and in that sense having a buddy with claymores with you would help

i can see tons of potential teamwork play here .. but it rarely happens in public servers

once i tried the mortar smoke i did lay down a cover of smoke so my team could advance through the smoke .. but nobody ever tried ... :S but they did follow a lone assault with his m320 smoke :S ...

maybe its me with my bad selection of servers in the end

but i totally agree that rewarding people for using devices in a good way would be helpful and more enticing to players


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the tugs is useless unless you plan on sitting next to it or close by to protect that area .. and in that sense having a buddy with claymores with you would help


I agree with most of what you said, but this...

Tugs is one of the best tools a assault recon (or wookie as you call them) can use... Think of it as "the force" if you will, go ahead and drop the blaster shield because you dont have to see your enemy to know where they are. If you are in a well balanced squad or working with a group of friends in different squads keep a support with you.

As you go along drop a tugs before rounding a corner.. It will reveal if there is any enemy waiting in a pretty considerable distance and will keep the rest of your team advised until you ammo up and drop your next.

If you are about to cap a point or set a mcom they will give the approximate location of any enemies in a nearby room or corridor so yourself and anyone with you doesnt miss the hiding enemy and wind up dead.

Better yet use it in GB or metro. As you move up keep dropping them (provided you can stay ammo'ed up, if not wait till an area is cleared then go pick it up and move on) Its great to know everywhere an enemy is going down the alleyway in gb... clear the rooms, move up, set another and know if the enemy is approaching from a or c (or one of the backways in) Combine this with smoke and you have a confused and blinded enemy force while your team knows where the enemy forces are located .

Yeah you can drop them and stand back hoping someone crosses its path like a lot of campers I have seen, but it can be made into a very useful tool if you start thinking tactically.

Claymores only kill if they enter the doorway or cross its path and after a while you get used to most of the places claymores are set (and thats if they havent already been spotted and show up as a big symbol on your minimap). Tugs lets you know where they are through the door, or around the corner, and a good distance out so you are prepared.

Come play in one of the HC servers i play on with me sometime... Usually it ends up either you work together or you get your ass kicked, so people usually smarten up quick or rage quit which gets rid of the undesirables either way.


----------



## Fr0sty

that involves reloading alot

a mav that you constantly lay down and pick back up could do the same job but i get the point of this tactic

you would have to be in a good squad to pull those kind of moves and be backed up

and most people who puts down claymores dont think like me

i try to hide my claymores next to tactical locations underneath some debris like boxes and random stuff of the sort.. so when they move to take cover they trip the claymore


----------



## Tardious

Recon shouldn't have c4, Or Mortars, They should how ever have claymores I found it a bit strange when i saw the claymores on a different class, however I still use them alot. or switch to c4 when there is alot of tanks.

As for Javelins hitting airborne ? how ? It never locks on, I use the stinger quite effectively.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tardious*
> 
> As for Javelins hitting airborne ? how ? It never locks on, I use the stinger quite effectively.


Someone has to designate it with a Soflam for you to lock on with a Javelin.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tardious*
> 
> Recon shouldn't have c4, Or Mortars, They should how ever have claymores I found it a bit strange when i saw the claymores on a different class, however I still use them alot. or switch to c4 when there is alot of tanks.
> As for Javelins hitting airborne ? how ? It never locks on, I use the stinger quite effectively.


to use the javelin against helis or airplanes you need someone to laze the target with a soflam

or the 3rd seat in a tank

and the javelin does more damage if it hit a target that was lazed due to its top attack mode

and every time i tried to use stingers the pilot had its flares out when i fired ...

so you would need 3 stingers fired in close succesion to be able to pull this off

or luck that the pilot is a clueless noob and doesnt know how to flair up or ecm up before the lock


----------



## Tardious

Yeah most rockets don't hit but i soon die because i don't hide anywhere before i decide im getting annoyed with the chopper raping everything in sight. I wish I was able to fly a chopper, only been in one a few times in the gunner seat. that's pretty deadly.

Solflam eh, I used that i thought it shot rockets or something at 1st, I'm like why's it not working !! not used it since. ha


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tardious*
> 
> Yeah most rockets don't hit but i soon die because i don't hide anywhere before i decide im getting annoyed with the chopper raping everything in sight. I wish I was able to fly a chopper, only been in one a few times in the gunner seat. that's pretty deadly.
> Solflam eh, I used that i thought it shot rockets or something at 1st, I'm like why's it not working !! not used it since. ha


the recon using the soflam is suposed to laze vehicules for engineers with javelin

deadly combo if done properly

and it annoys good heli pilots if done properly .. rendering them almost useless


----------



## Tardious

Yeah I always randomly join squads cause my friends don't have the game







and no one ever uses a mic it seems (on ps3)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Patch may not arrive in February - http://mp1st.com/2012/02/17/next-battlefield-3-patch-to-be-a-big-one-but-may-not-arrive-in-february/


That's quite lame.









Back in January they promised us a big patch *soon* and it's already mid February and we have yet to hear from that big patch, I'm sure we won't even get it until end of March knowing DICE.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's quite lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in January they promised us a big patch *soon* and it's already mid February and we have yet to hear from that big patch, I'm sure we won't even get it until end of March knowing DICE.


Think of it this way, we have a longer time to play the game before the patch hits, and when it does I'm pretty sure that it's gonna break lots of things for a few people.
It may not break anything, but I'm just saying, look at all the patches DICE made for their games, they broke BFBC2 2 times with patches, but they managed to fix them, after a few months.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I think I can top it. Sniped a heli pilot that was shooting directly at me


Thats awesome


----------



## Fr0sty

authentification servers down?


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> authentification servers down?


I tried to play last night and got an error message "invalid license". Did a repair and it started to download 4GBs worth of stuff. I went to bed, haven't tried since.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> authentification servers down?


Yes they are, Origin is down.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes they are, Origin is down.


Getting pretty old getting gaming sessions interrupted by Origin going down.
Gonna squad up in mumble once it's back up.
Join game room one, if you guys want to play with us.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net/0_50


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Getting pretty old getting gaming sessions interrupted by Origin going down.
> Gonna squad up in mumble once it's back up.
> Join game room one, if you guys want to play with us.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1196770/mumble-comes-to-overclock-net/0_50


would be fun for sure

and the weird thing is im having problems connecting to the mumble server :S ...

yet first time i tried it i never had problems ... :S


----------



## G33K

Just bought it, and the servers are down


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Just bought it, and the servers are down


Sooouurrr


----------



## james8

man this sucks.
anyone suspecting that this is some hacking attack by angry steam-fanboi mob?


----------



## G33K

Lol


----------



## G33K

Back up.

Aaaaand 4GB update ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Ghooble

I didn't get one?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Back up.
> Aaaaand 4GB update ಠ_ಠ


since you instaled the game today id presume its a collective of all the patches + back to karkand expansion all in one big download


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> man this sucks.
> anyone suspecting that this is some hacking attack by angry steam-fanboi mob?


Angry steam-fanboy mob? Really?









If anything it would be a angry EA customer.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Back up.
> Aaaaand 4GB update ಠ_ಠ


No update for me.


----------



## G33K

Yeah, got the limited edition, so Karkand downloads, eh?


----------



## Ghooble

I got Karkand on my disc


----------



## G33K

Ah

Well, halfway done. Anyone up for a few rounds when it finishes?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Ah
> Well, halfway done. Anyone up for a few rounds when it finishes?


Probably not, there's like a 4gig update file it'll have to SLOWLY download. Longest game install I've ever done....


----------



## G33K

Downloading that update


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Think of it this way, we have a longer time to play the game before the patch hits, and when it does I'm *pretty sure that it's gonna break lots of things* for a few people.
> It may not break anything, but I'm just saying, look at all the patches DICE made for their games, they broke BFBC2 2 times with patches, but they managed to fix them, after a few months.


lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Recon is full of nice teamwork promoting devices, including the two that you already listed you also have the radio beacon and the tugs. Honestly I have run into quite a few situations where the recon devices turned the tide of battle and won the day for the team. What other class has nothing but devices that help your team???
> assault= nade spam, engie= rocket spam, support= mortar spam
> Though those "gadgets" can be useful as well i run into more situations than not, where those encourage people to blindly blanket an area with shells and not do anything else.
> They just need to give more points for correctly using these devices. Then people might actually spend a bit more time with them instead of just placing it once and forgetting about it.
> 
> 
> 
> engineer = rocket + anti tank mines or javelin + mines ... or repair tool to keep a tank in the battle longer
> assault = either noob tubing reviving or healing reviving
> support = ammo + c4 for tanks or claymores to protect its surrounding
> recon = beacon + mav or beacon + soflam
> 
> the tugs is useless unless you plan on sitting next to it or close by to protect that area .. and in that sense having a buddy with claymores with you would help
> 
> i can see tons of potential teamwork play here .. but it rarely happens in public servers
> 
> once i tried the mortar smoke i did lay down a cover of smoke so my team could advance through the smoke .. but nobody ever tried ... :S but they did follow a lone assault with his m320 smoke :S ...
> 
> maybe its me with my bad selection of servers in the end
> 
> but i totally agree that rewarding people for using devices in a good way would be helpful and more enticing to players
Click to expand...

There isn't a lot of teamwork in the public servers, you pretty much have to put together a squad of friends to coordinate anything. Although I try to add the few people I come across that actually do use the chat/voip and want to use teamwork.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> man this sucks.
> anyone suspecting that this is some hacking attack by angry steam-fanboi mob?


lol, steam fanboys would be laughing if anything at Origin being down. It's so hit and miss, it's pretty sad. Down on weekends is even worse...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> I got Karkand on my disc


not at all

the karkand dlc was a download for everyone since it never was released on day 1


----------



## mathelm

I've only had BF3 for a couple weeks, but you can see where only 2 guys working together with mics can own most everybody, probably even if their as bad at it as me....

The last game I really spent anytime playing was Socom 2 & 3 on a PS3. So the lack of communication in game leaves me speechless (pun intended)....

It all makes me think I'm back in the late 80's. Using a keyboard as a controller, playing the game on what is essentially my TV (1920x1080) and typing for communication... The graphics are better you say? Sorry to bust your balloon, but until they come out with virtual reality glasses, nothing will ever beat Zork.... And probably not even then...











You may experience some difficulty recording and uploading it to youtube though....



Found one...lol


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not at all
> the karkand dlc was a download for everyone since it never was released on day 1


It went on sale at gamestop, so I picked up a second copy and it dose indeed have karkand on the disk....



EDIT:

Wait, just read it, "access to"....lol

EDIT 2:

I take that back, it is on the disk (all of them). Just with the regular ones you have to pay an extra 14.99 plus tax to get access to it.....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I've only had BF3 for a couple weeks, but you can see where only 2 guys working together with mics can own most everybody, probably even if their as bad at it as me....
> The last game I really spent anytime playing was Socom 2 & 3 on a PS3. So the lack of communication in game leaves me speechless (pun intended)....
> It all makes me think I'm back in the late 80's. Using a keyboard as a controller, playing the game on what is essentially my TV (1920x1080) and typing for communication... The graphics are better you say? Sorry to bust your balloon, but until they come out with virtual reality glasses, nothing will ever beat Zork.... And probably not even then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may experience some difficulty recording and uploading it to youtube though....
> 
> Found one...lol


I remember trying one of these games. Just couldn't get into it for some reason. That's when I moved on to Air Warrior.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> would be fun for sure
> and the weird thing is im having problems connecting to the mumble server :S ...
> yet first time i tried it i never had problems ... :S


Were you able to connect?
Should be able to go to server, then connect.

address ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com
port 16420


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Were you able to connect?
> Should be able to go to server, then connect.
> address ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com
> port 16420


it keep saying host not found and yes i have the correct info


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it keep saying host not found and yes i have the correct info


Just reopened it here, seems to be working for me...


----------



## kcuestag

For the Nvidia users, we will have new WHQL drivers soon, I'd bet within a week or two.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it keep saying host not found and yes i have the correct info


Hmmm.
Quote:


> Server connection failed: Host not found.
> 
> This means that there is no computer at that ip address, double check this is the right IP


http://mumble.sourceforge.net/FAQ/English#Server_connection_failed:_Host_not_found.


----------



## Fr0sty

adress: ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com
port: 16420

and yet thats the error i got :S

why do i always get the weird bugs









tried to input back the infos and now i get a different error :S

Server connection failed: The remote host closed the connection.


----------



## james8

anyone want to coop with me?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> adress: ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com
> port: 16420
> and yet thats the error i got :S
> why do i always get the weird bugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to input back the infos and now i get a different error :S
> Server connection failed: The remote host closed the connection.


Right click on mumble.exe, and try running as administrator.
More possible fixes in this thread.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/mumble/forums/forum/492607/topic/4381490


----------



## Fr0sty

omg it fixed it







hourray for my savior


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> JUSSSTTT a little 1 sided...
> This is why:
> 
> aimbot with 1shot1kill. All ammo too. I'd get in his way of his fire and he'd shoot people in the head right through me. Interesting, searched his name. player cannot be found, but he's in my battlelog report...interesting
> WHEEW! Look how toasty that GPU is! YEA!


what program gives you that overlay with system status?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone want to coop with me?


Sure! when?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> omg it fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hourray for my savior


----------



## OverClocker55

*Here is another video I made. Hope you enjoy It.*


----------



## CallsignVega

Any BF3 players find you are better at the game in Eyefinity/Surround vs single monitor or vice-versa?


----------



## Fr0sty

let's all join the 64 player server and play









or lets team up on mumble to tear up some pub


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> what program gives you that overlay with system status?


Most overclocking utilities have that option. MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision both have it. You can set it to show things like FPS, temperature, GPU usage, memory usage.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> let's all join the 64 player server and play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or lets team up on mumble to tear up some pub


kk Ill add u


----------



## Krazee

Man, the new nvidia beta drivers suck. Keeps crashing the game. Reverted back to previous version


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Most overclocking utilities have that option. MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision both have it. You can set it to show things like FPS, temperature, GPU usage, memory usage.


thx


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> kk Ill add u


I'm mat1helm on BF3...

3 of us are in mumble


----------



## Fr0sty

go go go people







lets all join and have some fun

friendly chat while playing together


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm in there


----------



## Fr0sty

go go go join in .. i just crashed but im going back in


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Here is another video I made. Hope you enjoy It.*


dropped a comment on the tube...

just so you know i was just trolling.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> dropped a comment on the tube...
> just so you know i was just trolling.


Well then go away


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well then go away


Please keep all video links in the appropriate threads, unless the video is part of a discussion currently being had in the thread.


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/superhotdogzz/
careful guys i believe the dude above hacks. i have reported him


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/superhotdogzz/
> careful guys i believe the dude above hacks. i have reported him


Why do you think he hacks? His stats aren't very impressive


----------



## Krazee

Tonight was a blast thanks

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Fr0sty

ill set up a proper mic for next time

but i did have a blast running around getting killed

going in for revenge and stuff

we should all hop in on the ocn server and do this more often

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21798588/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21802591/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21806860/1/338586921/

and the last game lasted 10 or so minute on the last ticket ... LOL it was fun

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21810588/1/338586921/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Why do you think he hacks? His stats aren't very impressive


I'm wondering myself. His stats are pretty damn good but not out of the ordinary for a good player.

What a terrible night. Out of 20 or so matches, my team won 3. That's on about 6 different servers. I always get stuck with the losing team.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Please keep all video links in the appropriate threads, unless the video is part of a discussion currently being had in the thread.


um that was bf3. how come i see alot of bf3 vids on here and they never have anything to do with the thread sometimes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> um that was bf3. how come i see alot of bf3 vids on here and they never have anything to do with the thread sometimes.


nevermind them.. post all you want









and btw i really liked your video


----------



## perablenta

Here is my new Episode 7 of Perablenta's Adventures in Battlefield 3. And this is a special with The King himself as the Commentator, lets welcome Duke Nukem to Battlefield 3:


----------



## Nano2

Hi guys. I just got Battlefield 3 and need some people to play with. Can you add me on Origin? My name is Rainhandss. Also can you link to to any OCN clans that don't require you to be an elite marksman to join? Thanks.


----------



## heinz357

...Origin authentication servers down again!!

on the plus side, when the server is back up and running, add me too!! heinz357


----------



## kcuestag

Origin has been down two Saturday evenings in a row, and now even a Sunday, good work EA, way to ruin people's free gaming time.









I wish they would realize how bad of a cancer Origin is for this game, it is ruining it. Getting a bit tired of the game, even though I love it, but it has so many problems which they can't be bothered to fix.

Last week's update was supposed to be a "Performance & stability improvements" minor patch, yet they screwed most people's performance and now we all randomly get fps drops for no reason even when no action occurs, and GPU usage is not maxed, it's something with the CPU.

Seriously though, if they don't get their crap together with Origin I'm going to end up going back to Bad Company 2, which had many problems too but not as many as BF3 did, and it amused me for like 600 hours, not even into the 250 hour mark in Battlefield 3 and I'm already getting bored of it.


----------



## 98uk

Origin is working fine for me...


----------



## kcuestag

It works now, but doesn't change the fact it's been down for almost an hour on a weekend, yesterday it was down for almost 4 hours.


----------



## JCG

Same here. I was able to sign in half an hour ago.


----------



## mtbiker033

fun times in the ocn server last night







+1


----------



## Chris13002

Thanks for clarifying this... I thought it was just me until I finally logged onto it and saw barely no one else was on.
I actually messed around with this for almost an hour trying to get logged on too, seeing that others on the EA Forum said it was a local issue...
So I did the following...
1)uninstall origin

2)delete
C:\ProgramData\Origin\DownloadCache or the whole folder
C:\ProgramData\EA Core
C:\ProgramData\Electronic Arts

3)start > run cmd

ipconfig /flushdns

netsh winsock reset

4)Run CCleaner

5: last) restart PC AND Router same time

Also reset my password from the EA site...

I then disabled my Firewall, and set my PC as the DMZ (temporarily) and forwarded all necessary ports just incase... and finally got it to work...
Then it stopped working again... Definitely not my computer...





Conclusion... Origin is horrible...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Conclusion... Origin is horrible...


That sums up 99% of origin problems









Also, anybody know why the MP7 isn't all that popular? I use it and play rather well with it... but I've only ever seen another two or three people using it. What gives?


----------



## dan_ep82

I have to say im still enjoying it,it just took a while to find servers that suit me.

No rules except against glitching.

The one I usually play on is British Sergeants Mess HC CQ Large but I play the odd game of rush.

And for some of the above posts,add me on battlelog then send invites to everyone on my friends list as they're randomers most who done the same as you.

Dan_ep82


----------



## Chris13002

I have another problem... Moving this game onto another drive... precisely my ssd as this game takes forever to load... and don't feel like going through all these pages to search for it...

I first started with the regedit to the correct path(hkey_local->software-> WOW6432Node->Ea Games->Battlefield 3) and changed all drive letters, and moved the game folder to my SSD, but when the game updates, it still downloads to the original installation directory (all 14.9GB of it) and I still have to manually copy from my mechanical to my SSD and have been doing this with every patch... Is there an easy fix?


----------



## kcuestag

An easy solution for that is to uninstall the game from Origin, then go into Origin settings and change the game install location to your ssd, in my case:

C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games

Then once it's downloaded and installed in the SSD, I change it back to my Caviar Black 750GB HDD, in my case:

E:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games

That's it, now all my Origin games will be in the HDD and just BF3 will remain in the SSD.


----------



## Kamakazi

Man, people on PC are super quick to call somebody a hacker.

I was playing last night and going 8-6 (really crappy for me)...and this guy was convinced I was a hacker. Started a voteban and everything. It was crazy.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Man, people on PC are super quick to call somebody a hacker.
> 
> I was playing last night and going 8-6 (really crappy for me)...and this guy was convinced I was a hacker. Started a voteban and everything. It was crazy.


I bet he was a kid.









I usually do stuff like 31-8 and 25-5 and always get called a hacker in *our own clan server*.


----------



## JCG

Quick question - are MVP ribbons given out based on final score of all players in the round? Asking because I got MVP3 in this round, and the 2nd dude in enemy team got MVP2 ..


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quick question - are MVP ribbons given out based on final score of all players in the round? Asking because I got MVP3 in this round, and the 2nd dude in enemy team got MVP2 ..


Yeah it is completely based on score.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> fun times in the ocn server last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Those were fun games.
If a game server mod reads this thread.
Can we get vehicle respawn times changed to default?
There needs to be a penalty for destroying a vehicle.

Going to go pub'n with my pump action friend.
Jump in mumble if you want to squad play.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Those were fun games.
> If a game server mod reads this thread.
> Can we get vehicle respawn times changed to default?
> There needs to be a penalty for destroying a vehicle.
> Going to go pub'n with my pump action friend.
> Jump in mumble if you want to squad play.


That was really fun"{


----------



## Krazee

Last night was the most fun I have had on BF3 in a long time, thanks to Frosty and BF3Nate and all others.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Man, people on PC are super quick to call somebody a hacker.
> 
> I was playing last night and going 8-6 (really crappy for me)...and this guy was convinced I was a hacker. Started a voteban and everything. It was crazy.


what server?


----------



## CallsignVega

Does anyone know if they changed the Jav lock on-time and sounds? I seem to be taking a lot of Jav hits in tanks with very little warning all of a sudden.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Man, people on PC are super quick to call somebody a hacker.
> 
> I was playing last night and going 8-6 (really crappy for me)...and this guy was convinced I was a hacker. Started a voteban and everything. It was crazy.


Nothing like a little lag on their part to make them think you're hacking. But at 8-6 you'd have to be the worlds worst hacker...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Those were fun games.
> If a game server mod reads this thread.
> Can we get vehicle respawn times changed to default?
> There needs to be a penalty for destroying a vehicle.
> Going to go pub'n with my pump action friend.
> Jump in mumble if you want to squad play.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That was really fun"{


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Last night was the most fun I have had on BF3 in a long time, thanks to Frosty and BF3Nate and all others.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Tonight was a blast thanks
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ill set up a proper mic for next time
> but i did have a blast running around getting killed
> going in for revenge and stuff
> we should all hop in on the ocn server and do this more often
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21798588/1/338586921/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21802591/1/338586921/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21806860/1/338586921/
> and the last game lasted 10 or so minute on the last ticket ... LOL it was fun
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21810588/1/338586921/


Got my butt kick all over karkand, but yeah, was the most fun I've had yet on BF3. Thanks for letting me play....


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I bet he was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do stuff like 31-8 and 25-5 and always get called a hacker in *our own clan server*.


That is strange, I will get games like 37-3 all the time: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21816203/1/238774374/ and hardly ever get called a cheater. I think only a couple of times since I started playing.


----------



## bhardy1185

Hey guys, just wanted to throw my name on the list. Been picking the game up a little more lately and realized I wasn't apart of this group. Would like to play some folks at some point. Add me on Origin: hardyman10. I'm not that great but I'm still learning. I am an ex-console'r who has been converted to pc gaming and I really don't see myself going back. Hope to see some of you in-game!


----------



## Ghooble

I can't find a good guide on how to lower the lighting effects with the FXAA injector. Somebody want to give me a mini tutorial please?


----------



## JCG

I wish I could join you guys on the OCN server, but the ping is always in the 130-150ms mark and the time difference sucks. Although I play late into the night, I can't use voice because I'll wake up my folks ..


----------



## G33K

Any way to get a 360 controller working for the jets? I suck royally trying to use the mouse to fly xD


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Any way to get a 360 controller working for the jets? I suck royally trying to use the mouse to fly xD


MotionJoy - http://www.motioninjoy.com/blog/xbox-360-controller-emulator


----------



## james8

[RAGE] SHOTGUNS ARE SO OVERPOWERED!!! [/RAGE]
hope they get nerf


----------



## G33K

Thanks, JCG









And ikr james?









Edit: JCG, I have a wired one. I was wondering, should I use XPadder or Pinnacle or what?


----------



## Krazee

Shotguns were great. I just kept mowing people down haha


----------



## G33K

Woot, got the joystick working. Only problem now is that I _literally_ can't fly if I don't have the joystick


----------



## perablenta

Ok, I have read many forum topics about the ineffectiveness of the F35 and how it loses to the Su35 in a dogfight and all the arguments of why and how.

So I decided to practice a bit with it in a bomber configuration and present people with an alternative gameplay design for the F35.

For upgrades I use Stealth or Autoloader, Flairs or ECM Jammer, and Rocket pods. I have tired using the Guided missile but its a bad and inflexible weapon system for a gameplay fast as Battlefield's.

You need to:
1. Stop trying to dogfight with the Su35.
2. Support your team by taking out the enemy helicopter with your cannon as it is a perfect weapon for the job.
3. Use your rocket pods on slow enemy targets like APCs and Tanks to hit them and disable them. Your don't have to get a kill. A disabled tank buys your team A LOT of time and saves A LOT of lives.
4. Use rocket pods to destroy enemy cover if they are dug in so your teammates on the ground have a clean shot.
5. Use your rocket pods on exposed infantry, your will suppress them and distract them and help your team in the process.

Learn to use the F35's hover mode to steady your shots and use the afterburner to reduce your mouse sensitivity at the moment of firing. This is perfect for getting behind a helicopter and slowing down so you have enough time to blow it out of the skies.

Here is a video of this kind of gameplay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzyOF9r4pRc&hd=1


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Any way to get a 360 controller working for the jets? I suck royally trying to use the mouse to fly xD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Thanks, JCG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And ikr james?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: JCG, I have a wired one. I was wondering, should I use XPadder or Pinnacle or what?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Woot, got the joystick working. Only problem now is that I _literally_ can't fly if I don't have the joystick


Cool... I could only get the wired 360 controller to work, and for that I calibrated it (in windows) and really don't think I needed to do that for it to work...


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> MotionJoy - http://www.motioninjoy.com/blog/xbox-360-controller-emulator


Is this a wired 360 controller or will this work for a wireless controller? Also, if this is wireless, how will it sync up with the computer? Thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> That is strange, I will get games like 37-3 all the time: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21816203/1/238774374/ and hardly ever get called a cheater. I think only a couple of times since I started playing.


Probably because you're in a vehicle the whole time. If you actually go out and frag as a infantry, people will instantly blurt out hacker every second their able to.


----------



## redalert

dont know if this was posted already but gun nerf/buff info for the next patch http://symthic.com/f/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=471


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol how to troll tank driver
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this guy makes me laugh so hard with every trolling video he makes


Laughing so hard, this guy knows how to troll.


----------



## Krazee

That was awesome, made my day


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing that irks me about BF3 is the amount of passive ways you can get kills. I'd imagine they did this to make the game more noob friendly. Talking about items like the Javelin, mines and claymores. Things that take virtually zero skill to use yet are incredibly powerful. I group the Jav into the "passive" group because it is so laughably easy to use. You might as well put it on an automated mobile firing turret and walk away.

This game would be much better and competitive if these noob items weren't in the game. It's getting to the point that bad players will only use these items the entire game to get kills as they suck at everything else. My favorite is the claymore camping. Really, put an item in the game that promotes protecting camping spots? Brilliant.


----------



## luckypunk

Hey guys, it seems since a week or so ago ive been getting much lower fps in my game, ive had to send in my 6850 for rma and have temporarily swapped it out with my old 4770 which i used to get ~45fps minimum on medium settings but now on all low im only getting 30 max. I cannot remember exactly when this happened, if it was after a patch or what, ive tried repairing the install, and uninstalling some misc software i put on around when it started happening (spotify, divx, notepad++, etc) but no luck. Im about to do a full reinstall, all other games are fine and like i said this happened with both the 6850 before i rma'd it and the 4770.

edit- game refusing to unistall -_-, i will click "uninstall/change" in add/remove programs and i click "yes" to are you sure but all i get is a popup window that says "uninstalling bf3" but nothing else happens, folder/contents are all still there.









edit- game refusing to unistall -_-, i will click "uninstall/change" in add/remove programs and i click "yes" to are you sure but all i get is a popup window that says "uninstalling bf3" but nothing else happens, folder/contents are all still there.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk*
> 
> 4770 which i used to get ~45fps minimum on medium settings


Really? With my 4850 I barely get 30 fps all at low in 1920x1080.

I need to buy a new video card. Anybody with a 6870 can give me some feedback on multiplayer performance?


----------



## luckypunk

bf3 is refusing to uninstall -_-, i will goto control panel, add/remove, click unistall for bf3, the prompt comes up are you sure,"yes", another window pops up briefly saying "removing battlefield 3" but nothing else happens, the folder/contents are all still there.

spikexp- odd 0_0, my core and memory are at 800/850 if its any help but yah a 4850 should definetely outperform a 4770, however i know what i saw, i used to be getting much higher fps.


----------



## spikexp

Oh, yeah, I think BF3 don't like gddr3... my 4850 is running gddr3 where the 4770 is gddr5 I think...


----------



## Ghooble

You sure you aren't running out of RAM? While my other 4gb stick is on RMA I find that using Windows Aero, Chrome, and BF eats all 4gb to 100%. Also to Lucky, why are you uninstalling?


----------



## Doom

I get called a hacker on some Aussie servers because I use the scout with ,laserpainter, ECM, Guided missile, but the easy fix is use ECM or smoke (breaks the laser paint) and run (people can't think counters) for cover. Some say its over powered but the scout has no front armor you can kill the pilot with a pistol (or one cannon round, shotgun frag anywhere on the front and the pilot dies).
But they charge in like idiots rather than pick their fights.

I am so sick of people screaming that I'm hacking( even got kicked out of the odd server because I shot the admin down one too many times or his mates were crying to the admin), It takes a lot of blood sweat and tears(lots of them) to learn how to pilot the little bird or ZW 11, you have very little protection against jets (other than hiding in the terrain), no good protection against a good attack heli gunner (3 solid cannon rounds in the front will kill you or disable the heli), dont even think about taking on the AA unless the driver is a total noob (lots are), even infantry (if they are smart) can kill you with a few well placed shots.
The scouts are small (read: hard to see) light and turn on a dime, but like most things in BF3 it's all a trade off, no armor, not as fast as the attack helis (and can't climb as fast), no second counter measures( passenger not gunner), shooting anything with the miniguns means that the pilot is exposed directly to supression and damage from return fire. I can't remember how many scouts I have hijacked by just killing the pilot (oh hai free heli), with just small arms (P90, Scar-H even the REX and the odd sniper rifle).

If you are stupid enough to get into that flying tugboat (HAVOK) and fly into the fray 8 times in a row and not think "what can I do to beat the little bird"( ECM is a good start, it buys your gunner 8-10 seconds to shoot my backside down) then you really deserve to be shot down. It's like they rage and switch their brain off (hell I do that when met by a USAS frag user on metro). This is battlefield 90% of the work is upstairs. And now for the downstairs.

For me the little bird (and the ZW 11) is like a lady (in the truest sense), treated wrong she will be a cruel mistress, treated right with respect she will complete you and make you feel awesome again and again (working on my 3rd service star). Used to take out other helis and harass the ground forces along with dropping in your teammates where needed, its and awesome tool, some times the best thing you can do is run and hide but sometimes you tear the other team to pieces.

/rant

Origin: thedredd187


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Oh, yeah, I think BF3 don't like gddr3... my 4850 is running gddr3 where the 4770 is gddr5 I think...


Yeap the 4770s were baller bang for buck because of the gddr5, and the gddr3 was the 4850s (worse in the 512Mb versions) biggest weakness and that is one of the reasons why the 58xx cards were near twice as fast.


----------



## Fr0sty

some good buff's in there

assault riffles buff is ok especially the g3a3
lmg's buff with the m60 is understandeable
scar-h buff was needed so its another good buff

one hit kill under 15 meters for all bolt action riffles is perfectly understandeable

buffed the 12g slug on all shotguns and pump action shotgun with 12g slugs will be better then other shotguns damage wise wich is a good thing due to slower rate of fire

nerfed damage on 12g buckshot

couple of good pdw's damage buff

and 30 bullets extendad mag comfirmed for as val









+ some recoil tweaks to some weapons some are slightly buffed some are slightly nerfed.. but so far it seems good

LOL 2 nerfs to my favorites lmg's







m249 + mg36

but they dont seem too exagerated so far


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing that irks me about BF3 is the amount of passive ways you can get kills. I'd imagine they did this to make the game more noob friendly. Talking about items like the Javelin, mines and claymores. Things that take virtually zero skill to use yet are incredibly powerful. I group the Jav into the "passive" group because it is so laughably easy to use. You might as well put it on an automated mobile firing turret and walk away.
> This game would be much better and competitive if these noob items weren't in the game. It's getting to the point that bad players will only use these items the entire game to get kills as they suck at everything else. My favorite is the claymore camping. Really, put an item in the game that promotes protecting camping spots? Brilliant.


You do realize that mines and claymores were in BF2, and are used in real life, right?

Mines and claymores can both be very effective, and also useless if placed wrongly. A claymore does its job, it protects and area, the player doesn't want you to walk up behind him, so he puts a claymore at the top of the steps, problem solved, nothing "noobish" about it. Besides, there are literally zero "camping spots" in BF3 that can not be overcome in some way. Someone blocks a door with a claymore, use a rocket, or c4 to blow the wall, viola, your new front door.

Mines are also very effective, if done correctly. Your primary goal as an engie should be to keep your team's vehicles in working order. There are several ways to do this, including taking out the enemy vehicles. Using mines can stop tanks and APCs from entering entire areas if they are not smart enough to look where they are going.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> some good buff's in there
> assault riffles buff is ok especially the g3a3
> lmg's buff with the m60 is understandeable
> scar-h buff was needed so its another good buff
> one hit kill under 15 meters for all bolt action riffles is perfectly understandeable
> buffed the 12g slug on all shotguns and pump action shotgun with 12g slugs will be better then other shotguns damage wise wich is a good thing due to slower rate of fire
> nerfed damage on 12g buckshot
> couple of good pdw's damage buff
> and 30 bullets extendad mag comfirmed for as val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + some recoil tweaks to some weapons some are slightly buffed some are slightly nerfed.. but so far it seems good
> LOL 2 nerfs to my favorites lmg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m249 + mg36
> but they dont seem too exagerated so far


Where are you reading this?


----------



## Krusher33

I agree about the rocket thought. Some folks will just shoot them over and over again and that gets really annoying.

An idea I've had would be another feature in servers. A way to limit the ammunition. Ammunition cost money. So each team has a set amount of money. Have rockets extremely expensive and bullets really cheap. That way... the teams have to be conservative in they way they use the ammunition and work as a team in doing so.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where are you reading this?


http://symthic.com/f/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=471

demize99 even posted on his twitter saying these are true

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I agree about the rocket thought. Some folks will just shoot them over and over again and that gets really annoying.
> An idea I've had would be another feature in servers. A way to limit the ammunition. Ammunition cost money. So each team has a set amount of money. Have rockets extremely expensive and bullets really cheap. That way... the teams have to be conservative in they way they use the ammunition and work as a team in doing so.


money to buy guns?

this sounds like cod


----------



## Ghooble

Why couldn't they fix flak so it would actually do something against CLAYMORE!?!?!


----------



## Fr0sty

flak was never meant to be against claymores

in real life if you walk past a claymore trap you would still love your leg and probably die from bleeding out

its a flak jacket ... not a bomb proof suit


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Is this a wired 360 controller or will this work for a wireless controller? Also, if this is wireless, how will it sync up with the computer? Thanks.


Get a xbox wireless gaming receiver XBOX 360 PC Wireless Gaming Receiver Black for Windows (feel free to shop around though as i know they can be found for $15 or less)

Install drivers for "Microsoft Common Controller For Windows Class 2.1.0.1349"

Turn on controller and then load bf3. You can now use controller for air, land, and soldier as they are already configured (or you can change button layout in game)

This is what I did on day one as I sit 8-9 ft away from my tv when playing and have gotten entirely too lazy to play with kb/m not to mention it is entirely uncomfortable to use kb/m from a couch or love sac... Went through a few hundred bucks on various wheeled kb stands and couch trays before giving up a few years back when I initially switched from standard monitor to big screen tv as my gaming/htpc monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> One thing that irks me about BF3 is the amount of passive ways you can get kills. I'd imagine they did this to make the game more noob friendly. Talking about items like the Javelin, mines and claymores. Things that take virtually zero skill to use yet are incredibly powerful. I group the Jav into the "passive" group because it is so laughably easy to use. You might as well put it on an automated mobile firing turret and walk away.
> This game would be much better and competitive if these noob items weren't in the game. It's getting to the point that bad players will only use these items the entire game to get kills as they suck at everything else. My favorite is the claymore camping. Really, put an item in the game that promotes protecting camping spots? Brilliant.


Javs are pretty easy to get away from unless of course you got painted and then shot at (though it is still possible to dodge with jets) If you know you have been locked on by jav in a land vehicle drive in the opposite direction as fast as possible (hold shift) and they will often miss you.

Mines are easy enough to spot most of the time, just watch where you drive. I still catch one every now and then if im heading towards a slope in the road and the engie was smart enough to place them just so you cant see them until its too late if going max speeds. Either way though thats my fault for not thinking about it and has nothing to do with it being noob friendly... More of a noob killer.

I get pissed at myself when I am foolish enough to die by claymore as they are simple to get around or destroy. As long as you are prone, crouched, or even walking slowly they will not blow. Most of the time you shouldnt be charging through a doorway, or up a set of stairs anyway without knowing whats up there, and if they are in line of sight (even if they are hidden in boxes etc.) they show up on your minimap and are pretty easy to avoid or shoot/rpg/grenade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I agree about the rocket thought. Some folks will just shoot them over and over again and that gets really annoying.
> An idea I've had would be another feature in servers. A way to limit the ammunition. Ammunition cost money. So each team has a set amount of money. Have rockets extremely expensive and bullets really cheap. That way... the teams have to be conservative in they way they use the ammunition and work as a team in doing so.


Like fr0sty already pointed out that sounds too much like COD

Also if its coming from a team fund you would still have the same issue, but now you wouldnt be able to even afford bullets as those noob tubers would blow it all early on in the match... Everyone would have a crap ton of knife kills though.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Why couldn't they fix flak so it would actually do something against CLAYMORE!?!?!


I've survived claymores with flak occasionally. Not sure if it's the flak or the distance between me and the claymore though.

Also, the whole money thing sounds more like counter strike. lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> That sums up 99% of origin problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anybody know why the MP7 isn't all that popular? I use it and play rather well with it... but I've only ever seen another two or three people using it. What gives?


I like it too, not sure what the deal is but with a red dot and silencer I find its a great gun


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luckypunk*
> 
> Hey guys, it seems since a week or so ago ive been getting much lower fps in my game, ive had to send in my 6850 for rma and have temporarily swapped it out with my old 4770 which i used to get ~45fps minimum on medium settings but now on all low im only getting 30 max. I cannot remember exactly when this happened, if it was after a patch or what, ive tried repairing the install, and uninstalling some misc software i put on around when it started happening (spotify, divx, notepad++, etc) but no luck. Im about to do a full reinstall, all other games are fine and like i said this happened with both the 6850 before i rma'd it and the 4770.
> edit- game refusing to unistall -_-, i will click "uninstall/change" in add/remove programs and i click "yes" to are you sure but all i get is a popup window that says "uninstalling bf3" but nothing else happens, folder/contents are all still there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit- game refusing to unistall -_-, i will click "uninstall/change" in add/remove programs and i click "yes" to are you sure but all i get is a popup window that says "uninstalling bf3" but nothing else happens, folder/contents are all still there.


notice that in the settings, you have stereoscopic 3D on. that's only for when u have 120 Hz screen and glasses for 3D gaming which i don't think you do.
that feature effectively halve the framerate so you should turn it off.
it makes your card render everything twice.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I agree about the rocket thought. Some folks will just shoot them over and over again and that gets really annoying.
> An idea I've had would be another feature in servers. A way to limit the ammunition. Ammunition cost money. So each team has a set amount of money. Have rockets extremely expensive and bullets really cheap. That way... the teams have to be conservative in they way they use the ammunition and work as a team in doing so.


And then idiot teammates would screw you over even more.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Does anyone know if they changed the Jav lock on-time and sounds? I seem to be taking a lot of Jav hits in tanks with very little warning all of a sudden.


I wouldn't be surprised if they started screwing that up too. Just be glad you're not in an air vehicle. Not only do Javs never give a warning, even stingers sometimes don't give an audible lock warning at all and delay the launch warning till it's 100m away from hitting you.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> I get called a hacker on some Aussie servers because I use the scout with ,laserpainter, ECM, Guided missile, but the easy fix is use ECM or smoke (breaks the laser paint) and run (people can't think counters) for cover. Some say its over powered but the scout has no front armor you can kill the pilot with a pistol (or one cannon round, shotgun frag anywhere on the front and the pilot dies).
> But they charge in like idiots rather than pick their fights.
> I am so sick of people screaming that I'm hacking( even got kicked out of the odd server because I shot the admin down one too many times or his mates were crying to the admin), It takes a lot of blood sweat and tears(lots of them) to learn how to pilot the little bird or ZW 11, you have very little protection against jets (other than hiding in the terrain), no good protection against a good attack heli gunner (3 solid cannon rounds in the front will kill you or disable the heli), dont even think about taking on the AA unless the driver is a total noob (lots are), even infantry (if they are smart) can kill you with a few well placed shots.
> The scouts are small (read: hard to see) light and turn on a dime, but like most things in BF3 it's all a trade off, no armor, not as fast as the attack helis (and can't climb as fast), no second counter measures( passenger not gunner), shooting anything with the miniguns means that the pilot is exposed directly to supression and damage from return fire. I can't remember how many scouts I have hijacked by just killing the pilot (oh hai free heli), with just small arms (P90, Scar-H even the REX and the odd sniper rifle).
> If you are stupid enough to get into that flying tugboat (HAVOK) and fly into the fray 8 times in a row and not think "what can I do to beat the little bird"( ECM is a good start, it buys your gunner 8-10 seconds to shoot my backside down) then you really deserve to be shot down. It's like they rage and switch their brain off (hell I do that when met by a USAS frag user on metro). This is battlefield 90% of the work is upstairs. And now for the downstairs.
> For me the little bird (and the ZW 11) is like a lady (in the truest sense), treated wrong she will be a cruel mistress, treated right with respect she will complete you and make you feel awesome again and again (working on my 3rd service star). Used to take out other helis and harass the ground forces along with dropping in your teammates where needed, its and awesome tool, some times the best thing you can do is run and hide but sometimes you tear the other team to pieces.
> /rant
> Origin: thedredd187


You're a big scout chopper pilot then? I'm more partial to the attack helicopters myself, I do like how you use the laser painter and guided missile combo though, I know how much damage you can do to the other team with it... I mean as an example another guy and I annoyed the other team so much with it last night that they had two jets, an attack chopper, three guys with stingers and a jav/soflam combo out to get me. I was pretty much taking one thing down then evading and hiding for a while, rinse and repeat. They eventually just gave up







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I like it too, not sure what the deal is but with a red dot and silencer I find its a great gun


I use it with extended mags, a laser sight and RDS, it's absolutely amazing in close quarters but still has the ability to kill people at range. I just wish the suppressor was in the same slot as the flashlight and laser sight like all other guns... it'd be amazing with extended mags and a suppressor. I hear they are nerfing it in the next patch too, it really doesn't need one


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21959279/1/327561723/
hater of the .44 scoped should check this out


----------



## Marshmellow17

Is anyone else getting a directx error about running out of memory? It just started happening this weekend. Tried searching google but nothing definitive about it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> You're a big scout chopper pilot then? I'm more partial to the attack helicopters myself, I do like how you use the laser painter and guided missile combo though, I know how much damage you can do to the other team with it... I mean as an example another guy and I annoyed the other team so much with it last night that they had two jets, an attack chopper, three guys with stingers and a jav/soflam combo out to get me. I was pretty much taking one thing down then evading and hiding for a while, rinse and repeat. They eventually just gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use it with extended mags, a laser sight and RDS, it's absolutely amazing in close quarters but still has the ability to kill people at range. I just wish the suppressor was in the same slot as the flashlight and laser sight like all other guns... it'd be amazing with extended mags and a suppressor. I hear they are nerfing it in the next patch too, it really doesn't need one


the laser painter with guided missiles does work well with the choppers but alot of the time it just misses for no reason. I was watching videos on youtube where it would not hit and ecm jammer or IR smoke were not deployed. It has happend to me a bunch of times too.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> the laser painter with guided missiles does work well with the choppers but alot of the time it just misses for no reason. I was watching videos on youtube where it would not hit and ecm jammer or IR smoke were not deployed. It has happend to me a bunch of times too.


I haven't really noticed it... there is two other missiles flying towards them if it misses anyways, if one misses the other will get them


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> You're a big scout chopper pilot then? I'm more partial to the attack helicopters myself, I do like how you use the laser painter and guided missile combo though, I know how much damage you can do to the other team with it... I mean as an example another guy and I annoyed the other team so much with it last night that they had two jets, an attack chopper, three guys with stingers and a jav/soflam combo out to get me. I was pretty much taking one thing down then evading and hiding for a while, rinse and repeat. They eventually just gave up


Yes love the down in the weeds crazy flying and smashing armor (and the odd tugboat aka HAVOK).
Yes the enemy come at you hard when you start tearing them up (the troll factor of the little bird is awesome), then you run and hide under a bridge or behind a ship, come back out and tear them again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I haven't really noticed it... there is two other missiles flying towards them if it misses anyways, if one misses the other will get them


The little Bird (dont know about the attack helis) only sends down one guided missile at a time (reload is like 10-12 sec), but I dont miss much, the missiles do seem to miss more if the painter is removed before impact, but its like 1 in 100 misses for no apparent reason.
It's accurate but it takes time to reload, if I miss I don't repeat I just gun them down (little tip aim for the pilot in the chopper or jet) if I can.


----------



## EVILNOK

When UPS delivers my CPU tomorrow I'll be putting together a new rig. I finally decided to purchase an SSD and the only things I will be putting on it are WIndows 7 and BF3. How exactly do I fix it so BF3 would launch from the SSD and none of the other games I have on Origin? Anyone that has their BF3 launchiong from SSD that could point me in the right direction please?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> Is anyone else getting a directx error about running out of memory? It just started happening this weekend. Tried searching google but nothing definitive about it.


Means your GPU is running out of vRam. Check the idle vram usage, or lower visual settings.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/21959279/1/327561723/
> hater of the .44 scoped should check this out


I love that weapon, it has a go forth and multiply factor.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> Yes love the down in the weeds crazy flying and smashing armor (and the odd tugboat aka HAVOK).
> Yes the enemy come at you hard when you start tearing them up (the troll factor of the little bird is awesome), then you run and hide under a bridge or behind a ship, come back out and tear them again.


Yeah... I annoyed a lot of people in that round, I love it though because it's actually a challenge, only having one or two threats to you is no fun







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> The little Bird (dont know about the attack helis) only sends down one guided missile at a time (reload is like 10-12 sec), but I dont miss much, the missiles do seem to miss more if the painter is removed before impact, but its like 1 in 100 misses for no apparent reason.
> It's accurate but it takes time to reload, if I miss I don't repeat I just gun them down (little tip aim for the pilot in the chopper or jet) if I can.


I meant against other air targets, when the guided missile is launched and they deploy their flares I lock on with my AA missiles, if one misses the other tends to hit. Other chopper pilots hate me for it... same with jets lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Means your GPU is running out of vRam. Check the idle vram usage, or lower visual settings.


Yep... I'm getting it if I try to put anything above medium(1440p here), putting the shadows down a notch(I haven't really noticed a difference when changing it) may help with it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> When UPS delivers my CPU tomorrow I'll be putting together a new rig. I finally decided to purchase an SSD and the only things I will be putting on it are WIndows 7 and BF3. How exactly do I fix it so BF3 would launch from the SSD and none of the other games I have on Origin? Anyone that has their BF3 launchiong from SSD that could point me in the right direction please?


Someone answered that earlier today
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> An easy solution for that is to uninstall the game from Origin, then go into Origin settings and change the game install location to your ssd, in my case:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games
> Then once it's downloaded and installed in the SSD, I change it back to my Caviar Black 750GB HDD, in my case:
> E:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games
> That's it, now all my Origin games will be in the HDD and just BF3 will remain in the SSD.


----------



## Doom

For the Scout its heatseekers or guided not both and thats why you never mess with the attack helis if they know what they are doing (unless you take them from behind or above).
Rock, scissors, paper on the battlefield.


----------



## Amhro

just made a "montage" yesterday, id be glad if you watch it


----------



## Ghooble

Decent editing but way too much m320 clips for my taste.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> When UPS delivers my CPU tomorrow I'll be putting together a new rig. I finally decided to purchase an SSD and the only things I will be putting on it are WIndows 7 and BF3. How exactly do I fix it so BF3 would launch from the SSD and none of the other games I have on Origin? Anyone that has their BF3 launchiong from SSD that could point me in the right direction please?


Set your Origin games folder to your HDD, once BF3 is on there use Steam Mover to move BF3 to a folder on your SSD (it makes a junction for you). You'll just need to change the "Steam Apps Common" folder in Steam Mover to your Origin games folder on the HDD, it works for Origin (or anything else) as well as steam. It allows you to move any games to and from your SSD at any time without affecting Origin.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Set your Origin games folder to your HDD, once BF3 is on there use Steam Mover to move BF3 to a folder on your SSD (it makes a junction for you). You'll just need to change the "Steam Apps Common" folder in Steam Mover to your Origin games folder, it works for Origin (or anything else) as well as steam.


You don't need to do that with Origin dude... Check my post;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> An easy solution for that is to uninstall the game from Origin, then go into Origin settings and change the game install location to your ssd, in my case:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games
> Then once it's downloaded and installed in the SSD, I change it back to my Caviar Black 750GB HDD, in my case:
> E:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games
> That's it, now all my Origin games will be in the HDD and just BF3 will remain in the SSD.


Steam Mover is completely unnecessary for Origin, as it lets you choose where to install the games you download at.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You don't need to do that with Origin dude... Check my post;
> Steam Mover is completely unnecessary for Origin, as it lets you choose where to install the games you download at.


I haven't really played with Origin, once it's installed on the SSD can you move it to the HDD without deleting and re-installing? That was the attraction of steam mover for me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I haven't really played with Origin, once it's installed on the SSD can you move it to the HDD without deleting and re-installing? That was the attraction of steam mover for me.


use symbolic links.

For Windows, use the "mklink" command.
Move the game folder to the new location you want it then create the symbolic link at the old location pointing to the new location:

Code:



Code:


mklink /d "C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\" "E:\new\location\Battlefield 3"


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> use symbolic links.


That's what Steam Mover does


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I haven't really played with Origin, once it's installed on the SSD can you move it to the HDD without deleting and re-installing? That was the attraction of steam mover for me.


It won't let you move a game already installed, but like I said I'd rather re-download it and tell Origin to download it on the location I want, instead of using a program like Steam Mover which could cause problems.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It won't let you move a game already installed, but like I said I'd rather re-download it and tell Origin to download it on the location I want, instead of using a program like Steam Mover which could cause problems.


Or just move the files, uninstall, reinstall, pause and restore the files, then check for updates. No needing to re-download 15GB


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Or just move the files, uninstall, reinstall, pause and restore the files, then check for updates. No needing to re-download 15GB


That could work as well.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> just made a "montage" yesterday, id be glad if you watch it


No offense, but I stopped watching after the first 4 seconds because of the 320 kill.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It won't let you move a game already installed, but like I said I'd rather re-download it and tell Origin to download it on the location I want, instead of using a program like *Steam Mover which could cause problems*.


If I had more internet then I'd prolly be the same. I'd just like to suggest that the Windows file system has been proven less problematic than Origin


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If I had more internet then I'd prolly be the same. I'd just like to suggest that the Windows file system has been proven less problematic than Origin


Won't disagree with that, personally I think Origin is killing this game and they're burying their own game.


----------



## scutzi128

Anyone wanna play some co-op or party up to play some multiplayer hit me up. My Battlefield id is scutzi128.


----------



## JCG

Wanna co-op now?


----------



## scutzi128

yea lets go im on battlelog send me an invite


----------



## JCG

Sweet. Already done - JCGCG.


----------



## Kamakazi

Man, I need to figure out my coop connection issues, I can play coop matchmaking just fine but I always have connection issues when trying to play with friends.

After a few tires I have yet to find a pub that can help get me past the help mission.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Man, I need to figure out my coop connection issues, I can play coop matchmaking just fine but I always have connection issues when trying to play with friends.
> 
> After a few tires I have yet to find a pub that can help get me past the help mission.


There are some problems with origins connections this morning, it is probably not you bud.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> After a few tires I have yet to find a pub that can help get me past the help mission.


Really? I completed the entire co-op with pubs, i had no real issues. A few people that would drop out and stuff like that, but still.


----------



## superhead91

I've had nothing but trouble with co-op. Most of the time me and a friend can't even start a game, because we'll send invites, but the other person won't ever get them. The one time we actually could play, the first two missions were fine, but the third mission had bugs requiring restarts. First we get stuck behind an invisible wall and cannot progress, then I fall out of the map, then my guns turn invisible and I can't fire them, and then on the part where you're supposed to get in the humvees, we couldn't get in them. It's extremely frustrating. It's like DICE is totally ignoring co-op issues.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> just made a "montage" yesterday, id be glad if you watch it


Awesome montage.
You owned with that m320 buck shot.
Don't know if you guys noticed, but he was using buck shot the whole time.
Way to go man, add me. I would be happy to squad with ya.
Origin, BF3NATE


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Really? I completed the entire co-op with pubs, i had no real issues. A few people that would drop out and stuff like that, but still.


Same. I finished everything in a few hours.

The only problem I had was this one pub who kept shooting too early on that hostage mission.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Same. I finished everything in a few hours.
> The only problem I had was this one pub who kept shooting too early on that hostage mission.


Same, i eventually was able to convince him to let me fire first after the 4th time...jumping works well for BF3 sign language. They really need to add a chatbox into co-op because the missions are actually decently fun, but no communication makes it difficult.


----------



## Krazee

I need to upgrade by rig. This Q6600 b3 is not pushing its weight anymore


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That sums up 99% of origin problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anybody know why the MP7 isn't all that popular? I use it and play rather well with it... but I've only ever seen another two or three people using it. What gives?


Because it's a pea shooter?







lol, that may actually be part of the reasoning though.. little tiny gun, who wants to use that as their main weapon? Therefore nobody gives it a chance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Man, people on PC are super quick to call somebody a hacker.
> 
> I was playing last night and going 8-6 (really crappy for me)...and this guy was convinced I was a hacker. Started a voteban and everything. It was crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet he was a kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually do stuff like 31-8 and 25-5 and always get called a hacker in *our own clan server*.
Click to expand...

lol sometimes people are a bit silly with their accusations. I only got called out one time that I know of, and my k:d was like 12/11 at that point, and I was down in the middle of the score...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> [RAGE] SHOTGUNS ARE SO OVERPOWERED!!! [/RAGE]
> hope they get nerf


Nooooo, actually it looks like the buffed most of them (well according to that thread post at symthic, for the *Next* patch). Although it seems like they will be lowering buckshot dmg from 20 to 12.5 which is sad because that is all I use, BUT if I'm reading it right, they doubled the range (before dmg drops off) of it which would be epic. Literally have to be within about 10-15 feet to 1 shot someone with 870 buckshot, if they double that, as long as you are mostly on target, this should be wonderful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> some good buff's in there
> 
> assault riffles buff is ok especially the g3a3
> lmg's buff with the m60 is understandeable
> scar-h buff was needed so its another good buff
> 
> one hit kill under 15 meters for all bolt action riffles is perfectly understandeable
> 
> buffed the 12g slug on all shotguns and pump action shotgun with 12g slugs will be better then other shotguns damage wise wich is a good thing due to slower rate of fire
> 
> nerfed damage on 12g buckshot
> 
> couple of good pdw's damage buff
> 
> and 30 bullets extendad mag comfirmed for as val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + some recoil tweaks to some weapons some are slightly buffed some are slightly nerfed.. but so far it seems good
> 
> LOL 2 nerfs to my favorites lmg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m249 + mg36
> 
> but they dont seem too exagerated so far


Guess I need to work on my M60 unlocks, if it is going to rock like a PKP with better accuracy and more controllable.







These look like pretty good balancing stats if true.

Link if anyone missed it


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Awesome montage.
> You owned with that m320 buck shot.
> *Don't know if you guys noticed, but he was using buck shot the whole time.*
> Way to go man, add me. I would be happy to squad with ya.
> Origin, BF3NATE


We noticed


----------



## JCG

This guy is absolutely hilarious!





Check out his WHY U NO MAV BRO video too


----------



## kcuestag

The stutter/freezing problem seems to be gone today!









Playing happily using the following settings;


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> We noticed


What is so cheap about using m320 buck?
It reloads slow, and you need to get close enough for it to be effective.
Nice way to put some one down, when up close playing assault class.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The stutter/freezing problem seems to be gone today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing happily using the following settings;


Needs more FOV.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The stutter/freezing problem seems to be gone today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing happily using the following settings;


What is that 70 FoV?! Change dat to 90 sir!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> Needs more FOV.


No, it is completely fine at 2560x1440.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, it is completely fine at 2560x1440.


Does that change with the DPI? or is it 70 degrees across 2550? Us humans have a good 110 or so degree of vision, 180 if you count the corner of your eye fuzzy part. I saw that first post and changed mine to 90, restarted the game. It's hard to check but couldn't notice a huge difference (in other words, I wanted there to be so it may or may not be all in my head). What is everybody running?


----------



## kcuestag

It does make a difference but to be honest at 2560x1440 I already find 70 more than enough to me in games.









At 1920x1080 I used 85 though.


----------



## mathelm

Would explain ( well partly anyways) my getting my butt handed to me by guys I never saw in BF3.....

1680x1050 here....


----------



## piskooooo

I'm guessing it's different on a higher res monitor? I used to play Quake 3 at 130 FOV but ever since I switched to 1920x1200 it seemed weird.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Would explain ( well partly anyways) my getting my butt handed to me by guys I never saw in BF3.....
> 1680x1050 here....


No, if you're bad then you're bad, giving higher FoV won't make you better, AT ALL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> I'm guessing it's different on a higher res monitor? I used to play Quake 3 at 130 FOV but ever since I switched to 1920x1200 it seemed weird.


Maybe.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

I changed my FOV to 110 degrees which you have to convert to BC2/BF3 vertical FOV. http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php

(use notepad++ not win notepad)
C:\Users\user\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings\PROF_SAVE_profile
GstRender.FieldOfView *xx*.000000

In real life we see 180 degrees. This 60 degree tunnel vision default nonsense irritates me. Can't even see the person right next to you in game. It makes me a better player.


----------



## kcuestag

At 1080p maybe, but at 2560x1440 using more than 70 makes it look horrible to me.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> This guy is absolutely hilarious!
> 
> 
> 
> Check out his WHY U NO MAV BRO video too


lol that guy has some funny videos


----------



## ruarcs30

Anyone who can explain this whit fov to me? What fov would you recomend to 1366x768?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Because it's a pea shooter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that may actually be part of the reasoning though.. little tiny gun, who wants to use that as their main weapon? Therefore nobody gives it a chance.
> lol sometimes people are a bit silly with their accusations. I only got called out one time that I know of, and my k:d was like 12/11 at that point, and I was down in the middle of the score...
> Nooooo, actually it looks like the buffed most of them (well according to that thread post at symthic, for the *Next* patch). Although it seems like they will be lowering buckshot dmg from 20 to 12.5 which is sad because that is all I use, BUT if I'm reading it right, they doubled the range (before dmg drops off) of it which would be epic. Literally have to be within about 10-15 feet to 1 shot someone with 870 buckshot, if they double that, as long as you are mostly on target, this should be wonderful.
> Guess I need to work on my M60 unlocks, if it is going to rock like a PKP with better accuracy and more controllable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These look like pretty good balancing stats if true.
> Link if anyone missed it


most of the buff's or nerfs wont bother me at all

even the added recoil or added bullet spread wont make a difference on how i play with this gun

it will even make it better










and the m60 might become a good candidate to mow some people down if the patch does a good job damage wise


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> most of the buff's or nerfs wont bother me at all
> even the added recoil or added bullet spread wont make a difference on how i play with this gun
> it will even make it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the m60 might become a good candidate to mow some people down if the patch does a good job damage wise


I will be happy with the buffs because I use the G3A3 and the Scar-H







I feel like I'm the only person that uses those 2 guns in BF3.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, if you're bad then you're bad, giving higher FoV won't make you better, AT ALL.
> Maybe.


Do you mean to come across as an d bag, or is it just a german thing? It's been my experiences that the difference between a good and bad player is a combination of time in game and giving a crap. Personally I fit both categories. Until a couple nights ago while playing with other OCN members I didn't really care, but team play makes a difference (don't want to let your bud's down).

How can seeing more not help? That's just ignorant. If it distorts the view though, that would be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I changed my FOV to 110 degrees which you have to convert to BC2/BF3 vertical FOV. http://www.rjdown.co.uk/projects/bfbc2/fovcalculator.php
> (use notepad++ not win notepad)
> C:\Users\user\Documents\Battlefield 3\settings\PROF_SAVE_profile
> GstRender.FieldOfView *xx*.000000
> In real life we see 180 degrees. This 60 degree tunnel vision default nonsense irritates me. Can't even see the person right next to you in game. It makes me a better player.


So you adjust the vertical field of view also?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I will be happy with the buffs because I use the G3A3 and the Scar-H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person that uses those 2 guns in BF3.


started to use the g3 lately and i gotta say its a beast and with the buff on top of that it will be better wich i cannot wait

and ill probably go back to the scar-h after the patch

since i disliked the high recoil and low rate of fire and subpar damage

so far this patch seems good on paper


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Do you mean to come across as an d bag, or is it just a german thing? It's been my experiences that the difference between a good and bad player is a combination of time in game and giving a crap. Personally I fit both categories. Until a couple nights ago while playing with other OCN members I didn't really care, but team play makes a difference (don't want to let your bud's down).
> How can seeing more not help? That's just ignorant. If it distorts the view though, that would be a problem.
> So you adjust the vertical field of view also?


Time has little to do with how good you are, especially if you're not learning outside of game.

He's right though changing your FOV is not going to change a whole lot if you're bad. FOV has a lot to do with personal preference, not every top BF3 player I've played with during the Alienware tournament used the same FOV.

The patch weapon changes honestly is silly. They really should stick with what they have currently, the game actually looks like it's going to be easier by the looks of it. Even though the game is ridiculously easy already.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Time has little to do with how good you are, especially if you're not learning outside of game.
> He's right though changing your FOV is not going to change a whole lot if you're bad. FOV has a lot to do with personal preference, not every top BF3 player I've played with during the Alienware tournament used the same FOV.
> The patch weapon changes honestly is silly. They really should stick with what they have currently, the game actually looks like it's going to be easier by the looks of it. Even though the game is ridiculously easy already.


Agreed, the game is too easy already, I find my self an average player where I had a 2.0 K/D Ratio in BFBC2 but now in Battlefield 3 I can easily keep above 2.30 K/D Ratio by just playing Conquest Largue, wondering how high it would go if I just went into a Metro 24/7 server.









To be honest they should forget about balancing weapons and instead fix performance, stability, and exploits/bugs the game has.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, the game is too easy already, I find my self an average player where I had a 2.0 K/D Ratio in BFBC2 but now in Battlefield 3 I can easily keep above 2.30 K/D Ratio by just playing Conquest Largue, wondering how high it would go if I just went into a Metro 24/7 server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest they should forget about balancing weapons and instead fix performance, stability, and exploits/bugs the game has.


Don't even get me started on Metro 24/7 servers. Metro conquest is literally a gametype itself, it promotes nothing that BattleField normally has in the past (teamwork).

I actually partially believe that's why a huge portion of the players in this game will also never learn good teamwork as a huge portion also play Metro constantly. Obviously it also has to do with the player base, and the general population coming from games that give instant gratification. Exactly what BattleField 3 promotes in fact is instant gratification, not much different than other recently published games.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> started to use the g3 lately and i gotta say its a beast and with the buff on top of that it will be better wich i cannot wait
> and ill probably go back to the scar-h after the patch
> since i disliked the high recoil and low rate of fire and subpar damage
> so far this patch seems good on paper


They should of never nerfed the G3 and the Scar after the 1st patch


----------



## james8

people with 2+ KDR and 500+ SPM make me jealous


----------



## Imrac

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Imrac21/stats/308676258/

You almost jelly?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Imrac21/stats/308676258/
> You almost jelly?


The majority of the time playing as a sniper? Nope.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't even get me started on Metro 24/7 servers. Metro conquest is literally a gametype itself, it promotes nothing that BattleField normally has in the past (teamwork).
> I actually partially believe that's why a huge portion of the players in this game will also never learn good teamwork as a huge portion also play Metro constantly. Obviously it also has to do with the player base, and the general population coming from games that give instant gratification. Exactly what BattleField 3 promotes in fact is instant gratification, not much different than other recently published games.


Team work helps a LOT on Metro, if one team is working together and the other is just spamming, the team working together can win no matter which side they're on and even if they're already losing by a lot. The other day I was playing and we got like 10-15 people to rush up the escalator to A together, the tickets were already down to like 400v800 when we did it, but we got A, and then when all of them at B panicked and ran to re-take A, the rest of our team took B, and we ended up winning.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Imrac21/stats/308676258/
> You almost jelly?


kinda. since it's 499








but srsly how u get that high sniping


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> most of the buff's or nerfs wont bother me at all
> even the added recoil or added bullet spread wont make a difference on how i play with this gun
> it will even make it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the m60 might become a good candidate to mow some people down if the patch does a good job damage wise
> 
> 
> 
> I will be happy with the buffs because I use the G3A3 and the Scar-H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like I'm the only person that uses those 2 guns in BF3.
Click to expand...

Just started using the G3 today, its got some oomph, but pretty innaccurate outside of small bursts. I don't really like the M60 so far, the slow firing and iron site is pretty bad. Decided to experiment with a few other guns though since I am decent with my go-to's, time to change it up a bit








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Don't even get me started on Metro 24/7 servers. Metro conquest is literally a gametype itself, it promotes nothing that BattleField normally has in the past (teamwork).
> I actually partially believe that's why a huge portion of the players in this game will also never learn good teamwork as a huge portion also play Metro constantly. Obviously it also has to do with the player base, and the general population coming from games that give instant gratification. Exactly what BattleField 3 promotes in fact is instant gratification, not much different than other recently published games.
> 
> 
> 
> Team work helps a LOT on Metro, if one team is working together and the other is just spamming, the team working together can win no matter which side they're on and even if they're already losing by a lot. The other day I was playing and we got like 10-15 people to rush up the escalator to A together, the tickets were already down to like 400v800 when we did it, but we got A, and then when all of them at B panicked and ran to re-take A, the rest of our team took B, and we ended up winning.
Click to expand...

Ya, metro definitely benefits from teamwork, really just 1 good squad coordinating and pushing can go capture any outstanding flag, and push enemies all the way back. The hardest part is convincing the rest of your team to push up, and stop camping lol


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> kinda. since it's 499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but srsly how u get that high sniping


Aggressive Recon most likely.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just started using the G3 today, its got some oomph, but pretty innaccurate outside of small bursts. I don't really like the M60 so far, the slow firing and iron site is pretty bad. Decided to experiment with a few other guns though since I am decent with my go-to's, time to change it up a bit


same reason why im changing up lately


----------



## G33K

One of the main selling points of BF3 for me was air combat, and I suck hard at it :\

Le sad.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Aggressive Recon most likely.


This, I would say 95% of my kills are under 100 meters.


----------



## scutzi128

Anyone wanna play some rush let me know Im on under scutzi128


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> One of the main selling points of BF3 for me was air combat, and I suck hard at it :\
> Le sad.


Within vehicles helicopters are where I'm best at, most of the times I can last a whole round of Conquest Large 600-1000 tickets without being taken down, that's including people trying to throw me out with soflam + javelin, but I'm too hard to kill on a helicopter.









Jets are a different story, I was 3rd in the world in the BETA but I haven't bothered much with them in the final game, and I ain't that good anymore now.


----------



## G33K

Would you recommend getting used to the keyboard and mouse or to continue using a joystick? I'm getting nowhere with the latter D:


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya, metro definitely benefits from teamwork, really just 1 good squad coordinating and pushing can go capture any outstanding flag, and push enemies all the way back. The hardest part is convincing the rest of your team to push up, and stop camping lol


Yeah, a few smoke 203s down the first escalator (if you are on top) and run straight for the door in front of you. You can almost always get one person through and all he has to do is stay alive until his squad spawns.

I always found being on the bottom a bit more difficult, if you don't hold B and I honestly don't know a good strategy to get up there other than just keep pushing up the middle until you can get on the other side of the "block" from the flag.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Yeah, a few smoke 203s down the first escalator (if you are on top) and run straight for the door in front of you. You can almost always get one person through and all he has to do is stay alive until his squad spawns.
> 
> I always found being on the bottom a bit more difficult, if you don't hold B and I honestly don't know a good strategy to get up there other than just keep pushing up the middle until you can get on the other side of the "block" from the flag.


I find if you are going to get B from the bottom the easiest way is going through the right stairs and then the lockers as it's usually not defended heavily. The only other way I've taken B is by the front stairs or getting lucky and shooting everybody in the back from the back stairs, both have been harder than taking the lockers for me though


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Team work helps a LOT on Metro, if one team is working together and the other is just spamming, the team working together can win no matter which side they're on and even if they're already losing by a lot. The other day I was playing and we got like 10-15 people to rush up the escalator to A together, the tickets were already down to like 400v800 when we did it, but we got A, and then when all of them at B panicked and ran to re-take A, the rest of our team took B, and we ended up winning.


Teamwork helps a lot on any map, thats not the point. I actually knew a response like this was going to be said. The map itself is what does not promote any teamwork due to the way it was designed. The map needs more choke points when it's anything more than 6vs6 which even then is stretching it.

I take it you've never played BattleField competitively?


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Teamwork helps a lot on any map, thats not the point. I actually knew a response like this was going to be said. The map itself is what does not promote any teamwork due to the way it was designed. The map needs more choke points when it's anything more than 6vs6 which even then is stretching it.
> I take it you've never played BattleField competitively?


Oh I 100% agree with it being a crappy map.

Being able to overcome a crappy team when you are on a good teamworky team doesn't make it not a crappy map.

I think one more way up, on the other side from the stairs, and on the other side of the point would do it a lot of good.

I think the B on Bazaar is a pretty good example of how to make a spot that is a serious chokepoint but at the same time has enough ways in that it can be taken at times. One more way in on B might make it better though.

Regardless, I prefer the most open maps anyway, something where I can do some flanking.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Oh I 100% agree with it being a crappy map.
> 
> Being able to overcome a crappy team when you are on a good teamworky team doesn't make it not a crappy map.
> 
> I think one more way up, on the other side from the stairs, and on the other side of the point would do it a lot of good.
> 
> I think the B on Bazaar is a pretty good example of how to make a spot that is a serious chokepoint but at the same time has enough ways in that it can be taken at times. One more way in on B might make it better though.
> 
> Regardless, I prefer the most open maps anyway, something where I can do some flanking.


If they extended the map, it would also be more viable. The biggest problem is that one team always gets to the center point quicker, thus allowing them to watch only two entrances from multiple angles. The opposing team on the other hand is forced to peek from obvious spots.

If they actually made the map the size it is in rush and dropped capture points on the first Rush point, and also one towards the main entrance to the tunnels I do believe the map would be more viable. 64 players viable, is still debatable as it's hard to tell without it being tested, but 32 players I know would definitely work as it opens a lot of areas, and allows more choke points forcing a team to actually work together.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Aggressive Recon most likely.


You don't even have to be for high spm sniping. If you can decently headshot a moving target you're fine.


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's one thing I disagree with tremendously. Marksman points are pure BS.


----------



## Kreeker

Are there any plans to fix Metro Conquest?

Or are they just going to homogenize every weapon?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's one thing I disagree with tremendously. Marksman points are pure BS.


why is that?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's one thing I disagree with tremendously. Marksman points are pure BS.


???


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why is that?


Because it promotes camping. I'm getting headshots at 100+ meters with my assault rifle all the time and I don't get any additional points for it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Because it promotes camping. I'm getting headshots at 100+ meters with my assault rifle all the time and I don't get any additional points for it.


doesnt promote camping

you can get those points while moving forward with your squad

it depends on the type of player using that kit

and since recon doesnt have medpack,defib,ammo pack or even a repair tool to help the team while gaining points for himself he needs an advantage

and those points are there to help im level up fairly


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> doesnt promote camping
> you can get those points while moving forward with your squad
> it depends on the type of player using that kit
> and since recon doesnt have medpack,defib,ammo pack or even a repair tool to help the team while gaining points for himself he needs an advantage
> and those points are there to help im level up fairly


Uh motion detector, soflam and mav. The soflam assist points should be greater and the marksman points removed IMO. Especially with rifles like the SKS.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Because it promotes camping. I'm getting headshots at 100+ meters with my assault rifle all the time and I don't get any additional points for it.


No.
It's a reward for getting a shot with a sniper rifle outside of 100+ meters... If someone is sprinting 200meters away and they're half decent they aren't going to be an easy target


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Uh motion detector, soflam and mav. The soflam assist points should be greater and the marksman points removed IMO. Especially with rifles like the SKS.


motion point dont come often if you are always on the move

soflam points are so low that it promotes camping to be efficient

because you need the target to be still lazed while the javelin hits to get points

so the marksman points are an added bonus to help you achieve easier ranks... engineers have better guns + repair tool and anti vehicule counters

assault is the noob class for massive points ... great guns + med pack + paddles

and support has lmg's + ammo pack

yet what does recon have to gain points on the same scale a good assault player can get???


----------



## redalert

Do you get points with the soflam even if your not controlling it when it locks on to a vehicle? I rarely play recon but it seemed whenever I was using it, I only got points when I was actually controlling it.


----------



## Fr0sty

yes but only if the lock is kept while the laser guided missile hit

so if someone pulls ir smoke at the last second but the javelin still get the kill you wont get your 50 points

forcing the operator to actively control the soflam

forcing camping

thus negating possible points opportunity with marksman bonus or even objective points

on another note .. what is this bug?






looks like an american holo sights with ductape on it LOL


----------



## Krazee

Today's objective was a success, I learned to finally fly lol


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes but only if the lock is kept while the laser guided missile hit
> so if someone pulls ir smoke at the last second but the javelin still get the kill you wont get your 50 points
> forcing the operator to actively control the soflam
> forcing camping
> thus negating possible points opportunity with marksman bonus or even objective points
> on another note .. what is this bug?
> 
> 
> 
> looks like an american holo sights with ductape on it LOL


Looks like the glass artifacted lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Looks like the glass artifacted lol


anyway its fun that the guy caught this on video


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, the game is too easy already, I find my self an average player where I had a 2.0 K/D Ratio in BFBC2 but now in Battlefield 3 I can easily keep above 2.30 K/D Ratio by just playing Conquest Largue, wondering how high it would go if I just went into a Metro 24/7 server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest they should forget about balancing weapons and instead fix performance, stability, and exploits/bugs the game has.


K/D ratio.... And who cares about that? Are your team winning?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Imrac21/stats/308676258/
> You almost jelly?


LOL! When playing as sniper most of the time, shouldn't you have got higher k/d ratio?

There is almost 0 that play sniper who actually helps the team, how are you doing there? Or are you living your own battle whit k/d ratio? lol


----------



## kcuestag

Finally! After waiting 3 and a half months for another WHQL driver, Nvidia users now get another one!

*295.73 WHQL*

64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.73-whql-driver.html

32-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-295.73-whql-driver.html

Can't wait to try them out this evening, all the betas released after 285.62 WHQL have a lot of hotfixes for Battlefield 3's Multiplayer, sadly I did not use them as they sucked hard in muti-gpu systems at least for me, I got so happy when I woke up and found these new WHQL drivers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Finally! After waiting 3 and a half months for another WHQL driver, Nvidia users now get another one!
> *295.73 WHQL*
> 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> 32-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> Can't wait to try them out this evening, all the betas released after 285.62 WHQL have a lot of hotfixes for Battlefield 3's Multiplayer, sadly I did not use them as they sucked hard in muti-gpu systems at least for me, I got so happy when I woke up and found these new WHQL drivers.


Waiting for the international version for the last 40 mins but no luck.


----------



## raxf

Does anyone know if using the FXAA injector mod can get you banned?On maps like Canals and Firestorm, the sun is just way too bright
Not sure if I should download it?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Finally! After waiting 3 and a half months for another WHQL driver, Nvidia users now get another one!
> *295.73 WHQL*
> 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> 32-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> Can't wait to try them out this evening, all the betas released after 285.62 WHQL have a lot of hotfixes for Battlefield 3's Multiplayer, sadly I did not use them as they sucked hard in muti-gpu systems at least for me, I got so happy when I woke up and found these new WHQL drivers.


Another driver?! Damn. WIll have to download at home


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raxf*
> 
> Does anyone know if using the FXAA injector mod can get you banned?On maps like Canals and Firestorm, the sun is just way too bright
> Not sure if I should download it?


Even PB devs use it. It's fine.


----------



## snoball

Anybody ever notice this.

When ever I try and cleverly move about a map I get sniped 24/7, lolwut. If I say screw it I am sprinting everywhere I live. I mean even down streets and such, recons = blind?

There have been times I see the glare from scope and just keep running ignoring it, somehow they never shoot. I conclude most recons suck.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Finally! After waiting 3 and a half months for another WHQL driver, Nvidia users now get another one!
> *295.73 WHQL*
> 64-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> 32-bit: http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-32bit-295.73-whql-driver.html
> Can't wait to try them out this evening, all the betas released after 285.62 WHQL have a lot of hotfixes for Battlefield 3's Multiplayer, sadly I did not use them as they sucked hard in muti-gpu systems at least for me, I got so happy when I woke up and found these new WHQL drivers.


you will have to let me know how they work, a bunch of friends would love this to work.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anybody ever notice this.
> When ever I try and cleverly move about a map I get sniped 24/7, lolwut. If I say screw it I am sprinting everywhere I live. I mean even down streets and such, recons = blind?
> There have been times I see the glare from scope and just keep running ignoring it, somehow they never shoot. I conclude *most recons suck*.


Why do you think they're playing recon in the first place?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anybody ever notice this.
> When ever I try and cleverly move about a map I get sniped 24/7, lolwut. If I say screw it I am sprinting everywhere I live. I mean even down streets and such, recons = blind?
> There have been times I see the glare from scope and just keep running ignoring it, somehow they never shoot. I conclude most recons suck.


It's because they are trying to hide thier aimbot and when you sit in one spot you keep drawing thier attention and they have to shoot you so they can lock on other targets.
Seriously though I can't tell you how many times I line up a runner and just as I shoot something gets in my LoF, weather it's a team mate, a pole or invisible rocks so when I snipe I usually keep an eye on more open areas.
I can never figure out how snipers can get you through a little tiny hole at 500m in some clutter, mean while I can't kill a guy hiding behind a steel pole with a tank round.


----------



## G33K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Would you recommend getting used to the keyboard and mouse or to continue using a joystick? I'm getting nowhere with the latter D:


----------



## CallsignVega

God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.

Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.

It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*


Honestly I am in the same boat. Still not great at flying helicopters but getting better with jets. I tried using a ps3 controller yesterday but couldn't get the buttons to configure right. I didn't spend too much time trying to get it to work cause I want to play







but I forced myself to get better using the keyboard. It's a lot easier to stick with the keyboard than having to pick up a controller and put it down if you have a "O crap" moment and have to bail and use your keyboard quickly.

Just my opinion







Good Luck either way.


----------



## stringzoffury

Guys I am having some graphical errors with this game recently. The game used to run flawlessly but now I'm getting weird bugs such as destroyed parts of buildings coming back or not going away but me still being able to walk through them. I'm also getting a lot of flickering objects if that makes any sense. Any ideas?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.
> Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.
> It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


I've had that - when it's happened I've assumed I've been hit from somewhere else as well, maybe not though, if there is a trick I need to know it. I'm also an expert at finding the "dead spots" on every vehicle.


----------



## Thingamajig

anyone recognize the tune?:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Yeah, a few smoke 203s down the first escalator (if you are on top) and run straight for the door in front of you. You can almost always get one person through and all he has to do is stay alive until his squad spawns.
> 
> I always found being on the bottom a bit more difficult, if you don't hold B and I honestly don't know a good strategy to get up there other than just keep pushing up the middle until you can get on the other side of the "block" from the flag.


Ru pretty much always has advantage (coming from A), unless the US side all runs hard for B and skips C basically, that's about the only chance they have to take it from the beginning, but most people sit at C and cap before moving. Only 3 ways to get up there, and usually they will have stairs locked down pretty good, and also spamming front escalators a lot. Back escalators can be rushed effectively with about 5+ people, at least one should make it to A, or lockers or somewhere that they can really do some damage and disrupt the camping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Yeah, a few smoke 203s down the first escalator (if you are on top) and run straight for the door in front of you. You can almost always get one person through and all he has to do is stay alive until his squad spawns.
> 
> I always found being on the bottom a bit more difficult, if you don't hold B and I honestly don't know a good strategy to get up there other than just keep pushing up the middle until you can get on the other side of the "block" from the flag.
> 
> 
> 
> I find if you are going to get B from the bottom the easiest way is going through the right stairs and then the lockers as it's usually not defended heavily. The only other way I've taken B is by the front stairs or getting lucky and shooting everybody in the back from the back stairs, both have been harder than taking the lockers for me though
Click to expand...

I usually like to go from the stairs side, just because you can pick off most of the people camping out across the flag, then breaching lockers is quite fun. Just have to make it through the onslaught of RPG/M320/Grenade spam is all lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Team work helps a LOT on Metro, if one team is working together and the other is just spamming, the team working together can win no matter which side they're on and even if they're already losing by a lot. The other day I was playing and we got like 10-15 people to rush up the escalator to A together, the tickets were already down to like 400v800 when we did it, but we got A, and then when all of them at B panicked and ran to re-take A, the rest of our team took B, and we ended up winning.
> 
> 
> 
> Teamwork helps a lot on any map, thats not the point. I actually knew a response like this was going to be said. The map itself is what does not promote any teamwork due to the way it was designed. The map needs more choke points when it's anything more than 6vs6 which even then is stretching it.
> 
> I take it you've never played BattleField competitively?
Click to expand...

I'm sure most people can agree Metro 64p CQ is usually an explosion/rambo/non-teamwork map. It seems it was made for the RPG/M320 spammers, just shoot at the walls where people bunch up, doesn't require any teamwork, just a bit of ammo. Even on the servers that ban all explosives, it basically comes down to both sides shooting LMG's nonstop into doorways...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.
> 
> Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.
> 
> It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


I thought they made those "deadspots" on purpose for the vehicles? I think I read that they made it so you can only enter at points where there are actual entry points in the vehicles, so you have to enter at the doors of the hummer, etc. There still might be some problem areas though, if that is what you are referring to. Hmm that probably explains why I got ran over by that tank, standing in the front, It didn't look like he had a gunner.. but I guess you can't enter from the front like you could in BF2 haha.

Also, do the tanks in this game have the same weakspots as BF2? I know in BF2 if you hit the front tracks, that was about 50% damage, so 2 shots there and enemy was done, although that was a fairly small target.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.
> Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.
> It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


I'm so glad you mentioned that because I experience it all the time. The strange thing is I am never able to do it to someone else.


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> anyone recognize the tune?:
> *snip*


WTB flying lessons!!!! Freakin awesome flying.









As for the tune, at the end it sounds really familiar but I can't quite grasp what it is. A few more views and I might have and answer for ya.

Also are you using KB/Mouse combo or is that with a joystick or something else?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Would you recommend getting used to the keyboard and mouse or to continue using a joystick? I'm getting nowhere with the latter D:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Honestly I am in the same boat. Still not great at flying helicopters but getting better with jets. I tried using a ps3 controller yesterday but couldn't get the buttons to configure right. I didn't spend too much time trying to get it to work cause I want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I forced myself to get better using the keyboard. It's a lot easier to stick with the keyboard than having to pick up a controller and put it down if you have a "O crap" moment and have to bail and use your keyboard quickly.
> Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck either way.


There is a third option....



http://www.splitfish.com/


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm so glad you mentioned that because I experience it all the time. The strange thing is I am never able to do it to someone else.


Same here. Seems like it freaking takes forever to kill a tank from the front when I am the one doing it. Then someone random comes along and shoots at me, hits me in the front and I'm 100% health to disabled in 1 shot going what the hell? I don't get it, happened to me like 5 times last night.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Same here. Seems like it freaking takes forever to kill a tank from the front when I am the one doing it. Then someone random comes along and shoots at me, hits me in the front and I'm 100% health to disabled in 1 shot going what the hell? I don't get it, happened to me like 5 times last night.


Could it be their using a "canister shell"? Personally I thought that was a anti personal shell, but that is just an assumption on my part....


----------



## Shodhanth

Canister shell has no effect on armored vehicles.
It tears apart Humvees and other transport vehicles though.
It maybe because their shots are landing on the top part of your tank. I've done it.
It's a 1 hit disable basically. The rear part behind the movable turret area is the sweet spot.


----------



## mathelm

I know this doesn't address the exact question, but I found it helpful....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> you will have to let me know how they work, a bunch of friends would love this to work.


Works great for me, the game runs smoother than ever!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Canister shell has no effect on armored vehicles.
> It tears apart Humvees and other transport vehicles though.
> It maybe because their shots are landing on the top part of your tank. I've done it.
> It's a 1 hit disable basically. The rear part behind the movable turret area is the sweet spot.


How would a tank directly in front of you be able to hit that?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> WTB flying lessons!!!! Freakin awesome flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the tune, at the end it sounds really familiar but I can't quite grasp what it is. A few more views and I might have and answer for ya.
> Also are you using KB/Mouse combo or is that with a joystick or something else?


I use a keyboard/mouse, whats listed in my sig rig. As for lessons, i can teach free of charge, lol. My channel is full to the brim with flying videos. Additionally you're also welcome to add me. My details can be found in my profile.

The clue in the song is at the start of the video - the train tracks







:






This is the latest video i uploaded:





I love flying the Venom, it's usually all i do. It's also great fun when i can get a gunner or two who i'm mic chatting with (ideally just one - gives room for teammates to spawn and bail). As soon as they see a big threat such as a tank or rpg'er they'll mic spam me to go and i'll be outta there. Mic chat makes this game so much better.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> anyone recognize the tune?:


That is RailRoad Tycon I belive,hehe

Edit: LOL! I didnt see you allready have told it was railroad tycon. IT IS an GREAT GAME!
I need to learn to play that on the piano!


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I use a keyboard/mouse, whats listed in my sig rig. As for lessons, i can teach free of charge, lol. My channel is full to the brim with flying videos. Additionally you're also welcome to add me. My details can be found in my profile.
> The clue in the song is at the start of the video - the train tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *snip*


See I was going much deeper than that. I was going to look for artist and song name







I knew it was from a game in this genre (wouldn't have been able to name the exact game). O well. I will admit defeat. I will add you sometime tonight. I'm gonna give some heli action a shot tonight. I got a "Learn to fly" server last night but of course I kept getting shot down by people that knew how to fly and others that can shot Javs at ya









I have watched several of you vids and I am very impressed. Hope I can get half that good at some point.


----------



## ruarcs30

LOL! This is one of the best pilot when it comes to controlling the helli i have seen in bf3


----------



## JCG

Jets haz aimbot?


----------



## perablenta

I was playing on Wake island map, 64 player conquest, I was doing my F35 bomber rutine taking out enemy infantry and tanks when a Su35 came into my view, I engaged and the rest is history!

Here is the video:


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> I was playing on Wake island map, 64 player conquest, I was doing my F35 bomber rutine taking out enemy infantry and tanks when a Su35 came into my view, I engaged and the rest is history!
> Here is the video:


You need to dial down your volume a bit, but cool shot....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.
> Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.
> It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


have you tried to aim for the turret in any way possible and checked how much damage it does?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Could it be their using a "canister shell"? Personally I thought that was a anti personal shell, but that is just an assumption on my part....


canister shell have nothing against tanks ... its an anti personel solution

my conclusion is probably a well placed round going at the top of the turret

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> How would a tank directly in front of you be able to hit that?


i suspect that the turret is a weak place .

i think it shows just where your shells have to land to get a 1 shot disable


----------



## Andstraus

TAKE THAT RAGTAG!


----------



## piskooooo

Finally got rid of my i3 and got a replacement 2500K (old one died). I can actually run around B2K maps without constantly dipping into the low 20s now, this game is fun again lol


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> God I really hate the vehicle entry bug. You know, the one where you press to enter and there are "dead spots" around the vehicle where it doesn't let you enter even if you are dry humping it's wheel. So annoying. Screws up my tank warfare, exit/entry RPG/SMAW play.
> Another annoying bug I'd like to bring up to see if anyone has experienced this before. Driving along in a full 100% life tank, go up against another tank from the front, he shoots you, you hear a different kind of loud "clank" sound than normal and in one shot he put your tank burning. From my understanding a main tank round to the front should only do 22-24 damage at the most. Whenever I shoot another tank to the front that is all the damage that I do.
> It doesn't happen all the time but it happens enough to really piss me off. I am not sure if the bug is movement related, but I've tested shooting static tanks and no matter where I shoot, front, treads from the front, turret, front underbelly, it did the standard damage. So does anyone know a "trick" to get this massive damage frontal shot or is it just some random bug that I keep running into constantly?


You've tried all the different types of shells? Canister, guided, ....?

I've noticed the dead spots problem. Sometimes I think my tank died too easily, but usually it's either two tanks firing at me or someone with a javelin/rpg nearby....when I'm only thinking of the armoured vehicle in front of me...


----------



## Fr0sty

its a sweet spot on tanks

its possible to 1 hit disable it without guided shells

easier at long range due to the balistic effect

but at close range its doable

you have to hit the turret in the right spots


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Honestly I am in the same boat. Still not great at flying helicopters but getting better with jets. I tried using a ps3 controller yesterday but couldn't get the buttons to configure right. I didn't spend too much time trying to get it to work cause I want to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I forced myself to get better using the keyboard. It's a lot easier to stick with the keyboard than having to pick up a controller and put it down if you have a "O crap" moment and have to bail and use your keyboard quickly.
> Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck either way.


I use a stick and i would say i am decent helo pilot and a good Jet pilot but i have had my ass handed to me by K+M peeps


----------



## kcuestag

To those with more than 1 GPU wondering if they should update to 295.73 WHQL drivers, my advice is NOT to do so.

I had really poor GPU usage and drops well below 60fps (As low as 30) even with 3 GTX580 cards, and GPU usage when that happened never raised above 40-50%.

I rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and all is great now, playing maxed with MSAAx2 at +60fps all the time at 2560x1440 including Back to Karkand.

Really sucks, because I was looking forward to these drivers as it contained nice improvements for Skyrim and Batman AC, but I will not sacrifice Battlefield 3's performance, that's the only game I literally play 90% of the time I play any game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To those with more than 1 GPU wondering if they should update to 295.73 WHQL drivers, my advice is NOT to do so.
> 
> I had really poor GPU usage and drops well below 60fps (As low as 30) even with 3 GTX580 cards, and GPU usage when that happened never raised above 40-50%.
> 
> I rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and all is great now, playing maxed with MSAAx2 at +60fps all the time at 2560x1440 including Back to Karkand.
> 
> Really sucks, because I was looking forward to these drivers as it contained nice improvements for Skyrim and Batman AC, but I will not sacrifice Battlefield 3's performance, that's the only game I literally play 90% of the time I play any game.


What about a single card such as the lowly GTS450? (work rig) I'm kinda wondering what I can do to squeeze out some more fps or something now. Anyone else notice with 4+ gb of ram, if you are using 70%+ usage of your ram does it effect your gaming or BF3 in particular? I'm on 285.62 drivers atm.

Seems like when I get up to about 75-80% mem usage the game plays somewhat worse than if I was only at about 60% usage, Thoughts?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What about a single card such as the lowly GTS450? (work rig) I'm kinda wondering what I can do to squeeze out some more fps or something now. Anyone else notice with 4+ gb of ram, if you are using 70%+ usage of your ram does it effect your gaming or BF3 in particular? I'm on 285.62 drivers atm.
> Seems like when I get up to about 75-80% mem usage the game plays somewhat worse than if I was only at about 60% usage, Thoughts?


If I don't close Waterfox before I play (battlelog doesn't support 64-bit so I have to use Chrome for BF3) my ram usage hovers around like 95% and I lag a LOT. With waterfox closed it's about 70-80% and it works fine except network lag from my brother playing Minecraft online







I wonder if I put him on wireless instead of my switch if it would help. I have a 100ft Ethernet cable going from our parents room where the router is, to our room, into a switch, and then into both of our computers.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have you tried to aim for the turret in any way possible and checked how much damage it does?
> canister shell have nothing against tanks ... its an anti personel solution
> my conclusion is probably a well placed round going at the top of the turret
> i suspect that the turret is a weak place .
> i think it shows just where your shells have to land to get a 1 shot disable


Hm, interesting. It does look like he got 1-2 one shot disables. It looks like the seam right where the turret meets the body. I wonder if that is an intentional design? Most of his tips are pretty common sense, but I agree with him on the zoom optics being great. Unfortunately with the huge amount of Jav spam, tank-guided missiles, helicopter guided missiles, if you don't have smoke you die really quick. This means you lose zoom optics which majorly sucks!

I would partially disagree with him on staying away from buildings etc. While it is riskier, I've gotten some of my greatest killing spree's just decimating in close quarters around buildings. Buildings also make it a lot harder for Jav launches, something that people go crazy with if your tank is out in the open.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, interesting. It does look like he got 1-2 one shot disables. It looks like the seam right where the turret meets the body. I wonder if that is an intentional design? Most of his tips are pretty common sense, but I agree with him on the zoom optics being great. Unfortunately with the huge amount of Jav spam, tank-guided missiles, helicopter guided missiles, if you don't have smoke you die really quick. This means you lose zoom optics which majorly sucks!
> I would partially disagree with him on staying away from buildings etc. While it is riskier, I've gotten some of my greatest killing spree's just decimating in close quarters around buildings. Buildings also make it a lot harder for Jav launches, something that people go crazy with if your tank is out in the open.


seems like it

that's always that same spot that i try to aim for either at close or long range or to hit the top of the turret

most of my highest kill streak in tanks where in urban maps like seine crossing ..

but the thing that sucks is losing ir smoke in favor of zoom optic or even thermal optic in an urban map


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To those with more than 1 GPU wondering if they should update to 295.73 WHQL drivers, my advice is NOT to do so.
> I had really poor GPU usage and drops well below 60fps (As low as 30) even with 3 GTX580 cards, and GPU usage when that happened never raised above 40-50%.
> I rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and all is great now, playing maxed with MSAAx2 at +60fps all the time at 2560x1440 including Back to Karkand.
> Really sucks, because I was looking forward to these drivers as it contained nice improvements for Skyrim and Batman AC, but I will not sacrifice Battlefield 3's performance, that's the only game I literally play 90% of the time I play any game.


Weird my 470s actually seem to be a bit more smooth with the new drivers and gpu usage appears to have dropped a little.


----------



## G33K

Found that even after deleting all of the jet bindings to bind a joystick, you can still use kb/m to control jets









Not like it's helped me, I continue to fail


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> Found that even after deleting all of the jet bindings to bind a joystick, you can still use kb/m to control jets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it's helped me, I continue to fail


lol...perhaps it is because i have always used a joystick, even in the BF1942 days, and i am just so used to it...i don't know. My advice: play with it on 1ps servers and practice.


----------



## G33K

Going to give my X3D pro a workout tonight


----------



## james8

yea i find 295.73 make my game much smoother and less flickering occurs


----------



## G33K

New drivers are great. Even got a boost in Fo3


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22236076/1/327561723/
had a bipod down at a chokepoint near the doors. man they just keep comin


----------



## scutzi128

Played a bit with Kingsberger tonite he had a great game for our last match of the night. He is BF3NATE

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22234030/1/299939421/


----------



## TheYonderGod

YEssss!!!! Finally! I got a 1.0 win/lose ratio.

And now I'm probably going to go another 20+ lose-streak....

What do you guys think of my stats? Keep in mind BF3 was the first PC fps I played for more than a few hours and got decent at, and probably the 2nd one including consoles (the other one was Halo Reach) and for my first like 30-40 hours of BF3 I didn't know how to play conquest or rush so I just stayed in tdm







So my score/min is probably really low compared to if I was playing objective gametypes the whole time.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TheYonderGod/stats/373886055/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Played a bit with Kingsberger tonite he had a great game for our last match of the night. He is BF3NATE
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22234030/1/299939421/


BF3Nate is the man


----------



## Monkmachine

Is it just me or does this game just never get boring? 250hours played and I think I love it more than when it first came out, there's so much variety to it and no other game offers that.

Had anyone heard any more about the DLC that's supposed to be coming?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Is it just me or does this game just never get boring? 250hours played and I think I love it more than when it first came out, there's so much variety to it and no other game offers that.
> Had anyone heard any more about the DLC that's supposed to be coming?


I love it as much as day 1, only thing I hate is Origin.









I remember in BFBC2 I played like 150 hours and got bored of it, then started playing it again a year later. With Battlefield 3 I've alraedy played about 250 hours and I love it as much as day 1, and I don't plan to stop playing it any time soon.


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Is it just me or does this game just never get boring? 250hours played and I think I love it more than when it first came out, there's so much variety to it and no other game offers that.


^^THIS

It's more fun now than it ever was.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkmachine*
> 
> Is it just me or does this game just never get boring? 250hours played and I think I love it more than when it first came out, there's so much variety to it and no other game offers that.
> Had anyone heard any more about the DLC that's supposed to be coming?


just you. played like 2 hours on pc. around 100 on ps3.

haven't been able to play since launch on my pc.

ea / dice suck now. bfbc2 and bfbc1 were kings, no bf3 has ruined the series for me. to much like cod.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To those with more than 1 GPU wondering if they should update to 295.73 WHQL drivers, my advice is NOT to do so.
> I had really poor GPU usage and drops well below 60fps (As low as 30) even with 3 GTX580 cards, and GPU usage when that happened never raised above 40-50%.
> I rolled back to 285.62 WHQL and all is great now, playing maxed with MSAAx2 at +60fps all the time at 2560x1440 including Back to Karkand.
> Really sucks, because I was looking forward to these drivers as it contained nice improvements for Skyrim and Batman AC, but I will not sacrifice Battlefield 3's performance, that's the only game I literally play 90% of the time I play any game.


they worked fine for me with 2 cards, I will play some and post a shot of the graph, it was almost maxed the entire time.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> just you. played like 2 hours on pc. around 100 on ps3.
> haven't been able to play since launch on my pc.
> ea / dice suck now. bfbc2 and bfbc1 were kings, no bf3 has ruined the series for me. to much like cod.


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> to much like cod.


It's nothing like CoD.

They're two complete different games - one's a fast-paced arcade shooter, the other is a slower squad and vehicle based shooter.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> It's nothing like CoD.
> They're two complete different games - one's a fast-paced arcade shooter, the other is a slower squad and vehicle based shooter.


no. bf3 is to much like cod, they tried to make it fast paced. the maps are way to small.


----------



## Mobius01

I agree that the maps are too small.


----------



## Fasista

I have over 250 hrs in BF3 and not boring me to ... the only thing that is critical platform as trash Origin

Origin is FAIL


----------



## Kamakazi

Now that we are talking about what you think of the game, how does everybody like Battlelog? I seem to remember a lot of negative things being said about it around launch but I have to say at this point I really like it. Being able to queue up for a server while I do oer things is nice and I'm kind of a stat whore.....


----------



## Mobius01

No problems here.

I thought the idea was dumb at first, but once I started using it, I came to like it. I'd welcome it with future games.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Now that we are talking about what you think of the game, how does everybody like Battlelog? I seem to remember a lot of negative things being said about it around launch but I have to say at this point I really like it. Being able to queue up for a server while I do oer things is nice and I'm kind of a stat whore.....


I really like it now actually. I was against it... but actually it's awesome for comparing in work, good to have a quick glance on now and then etc...

I like it, but I wish they would integrate it more into Origin (e.g. friends list and join server).


----------



## LukaTCE

Is 156 /21 KD even possible in metro 16ppl ? this is 100% cheatr he had 88/2 KD in early game then switched team
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22265625/1/182816130/


----------



## falcon26

I do agree about the maps being way way to small. BF2 was a much much bigger game on every scale. I love BF3 but to me its more of a slimmer much slimmer BF2. The Jets in BF2 played a big role in the game. In BF3 they are barely a glimmer.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Played a bit with Kingsberger tonite he had a great game for our last match of the night. He is BF3NATE
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22234030/1/299939421/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BF3Nate is the man


Thanks guys.
What was funny, was I died at kills 17, 22, and 25.
Some random medic kept reviving me to get me my best streak yet.

Quote:


> Now that we are talking about what you think of the game, how does everybody like Battlelog? I seem to remember a lot of negative things being said about it around launch but I have to say at this point I really like it. Being able to queue up for a server while I do oer things is nice and I'm kind of a stat whore.....


I didn't know what to think of Battelog at first.
It's a awesome tool to organize games.
You can create a party, and invite all your online friends to it in seconds.
There is a add on for Battlelog, still have not checked it out myself.
But it looked pretty sweet.

http://getbblog.com/en


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> It's nothing like CoD.
> They're two complete different games - one's a fast-paced arcade shooter, the other is a slower squad and vehicle based shooter.


Even though I don't play CoD, at least CoD does CoD maps better than BF3. In CoD, there's always 3 routes to exit the base, center/left/right. In BF3? *One* chokepoint in urban maps... I miss real battlefield maps like in BF2/Vietnam/1942. You really felt like you were in a huge battlefield.

Battlelog? I don't enjoy waiting 5 mins in queue just to end up in single player... Same with rejoining after a crash. I've had it send me to single player 7 times in a row!


----------



## kiwiasian

I hate Battlelog and I always will. What's so difficult about implementing an in-game server browser, like, I dunno, all the past BF games?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Even though I don't play CoD, at least CoD does CoD maps better than BF3. In CoD, there's always 3 routes to exit the base, center/left/right. In BF3? *One* chokepoint in urban maps... I miss real battlefield maps like in BF2/Vietnam/1942. You really felt like you were in a huge battlefield.
> Battlelog? I don't enjoy waiting 5 mins in queue just to end up in single player... Same with rejoining after a crash. I've had it send me to single player 7 times in a row!


The maps will increase in size, as they release new ones.
Imagine how many people raged on other forums about this.
Can't count the "wish this was more like bf2" comments I've read on numerous boards.

I was having issues similar to yours when I used my main browser for Battlelog.
I'm recommending everyone set up dedicated browser for Battlelog.
Installed Chrome, set my homepage to my stats page.
And that is the only time I use Chrome. Zero problems since.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> In BF3? *One* chokepoint in urban maps...


Can you give an example? I can't think of one where there's only 1.


----------



## falcon26

Agree I can't stand the Battle log thing. I don't understand why they didn't just make it in game like the PS3 and X360 version. Having to launch 3 things just to launch 1 game is really really lame...


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Even though I don't play CoD, at least CoD does CoD maps better than BF3. In CoD, there's always 3 routes to exit the base, center/left/right. In BF3? *One* chokepoint in urban maps... I miss real battlefield maps like in BF2/Vietnam/1942. You really felt like you were in a huge battlefield.
> *Battlelog? I don't enjoy waiting 5 mins in queue just to end up in single player... Same with rejoining after a crash. I've had it send me to single player 7 times in a row!*


Don't use quickmatch for God's sake. you the server browser like a real man.
Honestly, i hated the idea when i first heard it, but after the Beta and now the game, it works surprisingly well, and i use that one battlelog browser thing so as to not use as much memory as Firefox does...not that i am sort of any, but still.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Don't use quickmatch for God's sake. you the server browser like a real man.
> Honestly, i hated the idea when i first heard it, but after the Beta and now the game, it works surprisingly well, and i use that one battlelog browser thing so as to not use as much memory as Firefox does...not that i am sort of any, but still.


Same here. I was uncomfortable at first but now I'm finding it extremely useful.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> *The maps will increase in size, as they release new ones.*
> Imagine how many people raged on other forums about this.
> Can't count the "wish this was more like bf2" comments I've read on numerous boards.
> I was having issues similar to yours when I used my main browser for Battlelog.
> I'm recommending everyone set up dedicated browser for Battlelog.
> Installed Chrome, set my homepage to my stats page.
> And that is the only time I use Chrome. Zero problems since.


So far, they've only released rehashed maps from BF2 and butchered them. Every single Karkand DLC map is smaller than it was in BF2. Why? I'm guessing consoles can't handle it so _we_ PC users get shafted...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Don't use quickmatch for God's sake. you the server browser like a real man.
> .


I've never used quickmatch. I only use the server browser and join off friends.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Can you give an example? I can't think of one where there's only 1.


All BF3 vanilla urban maps. Metro, Tehran Highway, Damavand Peak, Seine Crossing. Seine Crossing is the worst of them all. Ever been pushed back to your uncap? Impossible to get out.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> So far, they've only released rehashed maps from BF2 and butchered them. Every single Karkand DLC map is smaller than it was in BF2. Why? I'm guessing consoles can't handle it so _we_ PC users get shafted...


I'm glad I didn't play bf2, this way I don't feel cheated. As I never played the originals.
The dlc did have seven capture points on three of the maps, more then any map I played during bc2, and vanilla bf3.
Announce the dlc, with some details already. I can not see them releasing small maps in the next dlc.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LukaTCE*
> 
> Is 156 /21 KD even possible in metro 16ppl ? this is 100% cheatr he had 88/2 KD in early game then switched team
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22265625/1/182816130/


round duration 6h .. i guess in 6 hours of metro conquest even i can rack up about 200+ kills .. and i guess he had some good medic teammates to revive him alot


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just tried to join off Kcuestag and got sent to single player.


----------



## mtbiker033

gpu usage with new drivers 295.73 on 570SLI


----------



## Precision_PC

Ran into my first blatant hack this month.
I stopped spawning and waited for the round to end.
Didn't have to wait long...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22281004/1/299939421/


----------



## dezerteagle323

Sorry for the dumb question but what should you have Antialiasing Deffered and Antialiasing Post set to if you're using the FXAA injector? (assuming powerful graphics card)

Also, just to get some input and opinions, when using the FXAA injector does the game seem a little less "realistic" to you in terms of graphics?

Thanks!

rep


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*
> 
> Sorry for the dumb question but what should you have Antialiasing Deffered and Antialiasing Post set to if you're using the FXAA injector? (assuming powerful graphics card)
> Also, just to get some input and opinions, when using the FXAA injector does the game seem a little less "realistic" to you in terms of graphics?
> Thanks!
> rep


Turn off anti aliasing post. That's also FXAA so you don't want to run it twice.


----------



## EastCoast

Are people still playing BF3?


----------



## Mobius01

Any problems with the FXAA injector and PB?


----------



## FedeVi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> Any problems with the FXAA injector and PB?


Many people use it, including me, and in months not one problem has been reported as far as i know.


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Can you recommend me a good gaming laptop please?


What's your budget?

What size would you like?

14" 15" 16" 17" 18" 19"

Would you like it to remain decently portable (IE no sagers







)?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> What was funny, was I died at kills 17, 22, and 25.
> Some random medic kept reviving me to get me my best streak yet.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we are talking about what you think of the game, how does everybody like Battlelog? I seem to remember a lot of negative things being said about it around launch but I have to say at this point I really like it. Being able to queue up for a server while I do oer things is nice and I'm kind of a stat whore.....
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know what to think of Battelog at first.
> It's a awesome tool to organize games.
> You can create a party, and invite all your online friends to it in seconds.
> There is a add on for Battlelog, still have not checked it out myself.
> But it looked pretty sweet.
> http://getbblog.com/en
Click to expand...

lol I thought your id on here was the name of your computer.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Now that we are talking about what you think of the game, how does everybody like Battlelog? I seem to remember a lot of negative things being said about it around launch but I have to say at this point I really like it. Being able to queue up for a server while I do oer things is nice and I'm kind of a stat whore.....


I didn't like the idea of B-log from the start, but it is kind of handy now. Really my only issue with it is that some of the stuff is just broken or buggy. Works most of the time but occasionally it can get messed up.

To bad they didn't make that in-game origin browser better, that thing is so terrible. If only you could load battlelog in-game...







(incoming xzibit joke)


----------



## JCG

I don't mind Battlelog for referring to stats and comparing stuff, and I like the 'party' feature - not a hassle to use (usually). But what I really hate is the fact that I have to reload the game every single time I change server.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I don't mind Battlelog for referring to stats and comparing stuff, and I like the 'party' feature - not a hassle to use (usually). But what I really hate is the fact that I have to reload the game every single time I change server.


I think it might cache the map for a little while after you enter, so if you are playing the same map over it usually loads quickly. That party feature is usually what gives me the most trouble, it is a bit quirky at times.. Nice when it does work though.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone here tried the WHQL drivers that were recently released for BF3? I am using it and gotta say there is performance boost. However i usually ran 290.36 beta drivers and always liked them. Aside from the new drivers i see screen flickers but that was a different server i was visiting and could be just lag. Dunno but i need to visit my frequent regular server and see. I am still testing it out.


----------



## Robilar

Anyone having Punkbuster errors today? Worked fine last night but today I get kicked every couple of minutes for Punkbuster violation.

Reinstalled PB, updated manually no solution...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BF3Nate is the man


agreed..








aka: Precision_PC

Plus he sounds like Vin Diesel so you feel like you're running around maps with this guy.....lol


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Anyone having Punkbuster errors today? Worked fine last night but today I get kicked every couple of minutes for Punkbuster violation.
> Reinstalled PB, updated manually no solution...


I always keep PBSetup on my computer for when stuff like that happens: http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php


----------



## Slightly skewed

i just got kicked from a server for reason: AFK. What might AFK stand for?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> i just got kicked from a server for reason: AFK. What might AFK stand for?


Away From Keyboard?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Away From Keyboard?


From the minute of searching I've done, I think it has something to do with that. But it's nonsense. I joined and started playing right away. FU ATF!


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Anyone here tried the WHQL drivers that were recently released for BF3? I am using it and gotta say there is performance boost. However i usually ran 290.36 beta drivers and always liked them. Aside from the new drivers i see screen flickers but that was a different server i was visiting and could be just lag. Dunno but i need to visit my frequent regular server and see. I am still testing it out.


I was using the 290.52 (or was it 290.53?) beta drivers. I had tried the 295 drivers in beta, but they were not compatible with [email protected] at the time, so I rolled back to the 290 betas.

The performance of the 290 betas was great for BF3. I am now using the WHQL 295 drivers and the performance in BF3 (and Skyrim) seems the same as the 290 beta drivers were. Note that I am in a single GPU configuration and there have been some people in SLI configurations that complained about the 295 WHQL drivers.


----------



## Nocturin

Hey guys, I'm finally up and playing some BF3, after I get more comfortbale with my first PC FPS, I'll join on some games. I love teamwork, looking to get some enji action in a heli with a decent pilot. It's so irratating to sit with the repair tool ready and as soon as the heli gets locked, the pilot bails. It happens way too many times, need to start practicing my tank skills as it seems that's better for the non-bail.

Anyways,

After the update, it's almost like my edges and corners look cell shaded. Still used the 285 drivers. I was wondering if using the FXAA injector or upgrading drivers would fix that?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Anyone here tried the WHQL drivers that were recently released for BF3? I am using it and gotta say there is performance boost. However i usually ran 290.36 beta drivers and always liked them. Aside from the new drivers i see screen flickers but that was a different server i was visiting and could be just lag. Dunno but i need to visit my frequent regular server and see. I am still testing it out.


I didn't like them at all yesterday, installed them again today and I love them.

It slightly increased performance in Battlefield 3 and it largely increased smoothness!









Definitely a keepers for me.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> agreed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aka: Precision_PC
> Plus he sounds like Vin Diesel so you feel like you're running around maps with this guy.....lol


LOL, i kinda want to get a mic and play with you guys just so i can hear XD


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> From the minute of searching I've done, I think it has something to do with that. But it's nonsense. I joined and started playing right away. FU ATF!


Well it does mean Away from keyboard lol. Sooo


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well it does mean Away from keyboard lol. Sooo


The server was full and I was on for awhile, so maybe it was just their lame excuse to make room for vip's or something. Well, what happened was, my game CTD, and I reconnected next match and that's when they kicked me. Lamers.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone know why my pb screenshots are all black and how to fix them? I've been reading that is has something to do with dx10/dx11 errors with pb but that it was supposed to be fixed with bf3. I know Aero and anti-aliasing used to cause bf2 to be black before. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I didn't like them at all yesterday, installed them again today and I love them.
> It slightly increased performance in Battlefield 3 and it largely increased smoothness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a keepers for me.


I saw your post over on the nvidia forums about the 295 drivers. I'm having major problems with them in BF3. I rolled back to 285.79 and all is well again. I posted over there about the problem as well. Basically, I'm getting massive stuttering with my SLI set up with the 295 WHQL drivers. I have had problems with both beta drivers in the 290 series and BF3 as well. For some reason, my system does NOT like the 290 series. I get a consistent 60 fps, but it feels like less than 30, and all sorts of textures flicker black. None of this happens with the 285.79 beta drivers. When they did work for a few seconds, they "felt" smoother, but it's hard to say since it was so hit or miss for me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Well it does mean Away from keyboard lol. Sooo
> 
> 
> 
> The server was full and I was on for awhile, so maybe it was just their lame excuse to make room for vip's or something. Well, what happened was, my game CTD, and I reconnected next match and that's when they kicked me. Lamers.
Click to expand...

It says in the battlelog if you click on the server for more info, they list how much AFK time is allowed before kick. Also even if you are in game and chatting, that doesn't count as playing. I sat in a corner for a few minutes talking in chat and it kicked me for being afk. Have to actually move around a bit. Some servers don't kick for afk, others will after a few minutes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I wasn't chatting though. I joined and tried to spawn right away and got kicked. I never chat. Unless it's match relevant chatter. I did nothing wrong!


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I didn't like them at all yesterday, installed them again today and I love them.
> It slightly increased performance in Battlefield 3 and it largely increased smoothness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a keepers for me.


Good to hear. Any reason it didn't work the first time?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Good to hear. Any reason it didn't work the first time?


No idea, maybe they did not install properly and something went wrong.









So far been playing for over 5 hours today and no issues.


----------



## shad0wfax

I ended up rolling back to 290.53 drivers.

[email protected] is still very upset with me when I run the 295 drivers. BF3 and Skyrim are still great on the 290.53 so I'm still happy.


----------



## mathelm

Trying to wean myself off of the 360 controller here, so save me some time and tell me what I left out or missed on this pic. It's just a windows paint modified jpg from BF2, but quality is really not the point here.



Thanks for any help on this...


----------



## shad0wfax

I've been tempted to use my Driving Force GT as an alternative for a flight-stick when piloting aircraft; has anyone been desperate enough to do this?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Trying to wean myself off of the 360 controller here, so save me some time and tell me what I left out or missed on this pic. It's just a windows paint modified jpg from BF2, but quality is really not the point here.
> 
> Thanks for any help on this...


In BF3 "V" changes firing mode on your weapons from single,3 round burst, or full auto depending on what is available for that specific weapon. Other than that they look the same. Are you just trying to make sure your keybindings are pretty much = to what BF2's were?


----------



## Lune

I'm playing around with my settings... using renderaheadlimit of 3 right now because people are saying you need that for Dual GPU+ setups. Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> In BF3 "V" changes firing mode on your weapons from single,3 round burst, or full auto depending on what is available for that specific weapon. Other than that they look the same. Are you just trying to make sure your keybindings are pretty much = to what BF2's were?


Thanks, but no, never played BF2. But couldn't find a good quick glance chart for BF3. The last real FPS game I played was socom 3 on the ps3, so using the keyboard, well, still don't really like it, but the mouse part is such a huge advantage over a joystick. How fast it can turn put the sites right on target. And while I wouldn't want to land a real plane with a keyboard, in combat it is faster reacting than a joystick.

Of course we're all gonna end up with carpal tunnel syndrome here......









Thanks again

EDIT:
Changed the V....

and the crouch n prone keys


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Thanks, but no, never played BF2. But couldn't find a good quick glance chart for BF3. The last real FPS game I played was socom 3 on the ps3, so using the keyboard, well, still don't really like it, but the mouse part is such a huge advantage over a joystick. How fast it can turn put the sites right on target. And while I wouldn't want to land a real plane with a keyboard, in combat it is faster reacting than a joystick.
> Of course we're all gonna end up with carpal tunnel syndrome here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Except for the "V" button your chart looks about right for BF3.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I'm playing around with my settings... using renderaheadlimit of 3 right now because people are saying you need that for Dual GPU+ setups. Anyone with experience on this?


No you don't have you read maniac's thread in EVGA forums? He explains why render ahead is much important for the game. You need to set it to 2 not 3.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No you don't have you read maniac's thread in EVGA forums? He explains why render ahead is much important for the game. You need to set it to 2 not 3.


Yeah I just set it to 2 i've seen that thread a bunch of times before ^^


----------



## james8

MAV (UAV) ascend is space, descend is ctrl


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Thanks, but no, never played BF2. But couldn't find a good quick glance chart for BF3. The last real FPS game I played was socom 3 on the ps3, so using the keyboard, well, still don't really like it, but the mouse part is such a huge advantage over a joystick. How fast it can turn put the sites right on target. And while I wouldn't want to land a real plane with a keyboard, in combat it is faster reacting than a joystick.
> Of course we're all gonna end up with carpal tunnel syndrome here......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> EDIT:
> Changed the V....


UAV is spacebar to go up and I forgot, either shift or ctrl to go down.
1 and 2 are switched around
5 knife and 6 is grenade...or the other way around, I forget because I use I almost always use F/G for them
H cycles between chat modes - popup, always up, or hidden
Q is also for spotting, that's it's main use


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> MAV (UAV) ascend is space, descend is ctrl


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> UAV is spacebar to go up and I forgot, either shift or ctrl to go down.
> 1 and 2 are switched around
> 5 knife and 6 is grenade...or the other way around, I forget because I use I almost always use F/G for them
> H cycles between chat modes - popup, always up, or hidden
> Q is also for spotting, that's it's main use


Thanks..


----------



## piskooooo

I use L Ctrl for Prone, and C for Crouch toggle. Z and X are way too hard to hit when you're moving with WASD, I don't even think I have them bound.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> I use L Ctrl for Prone, and C for Crouch toggle. Z and X are way too hard to hit when you're moving with WASD, I don't even think I have them bound.


Actually, it is the best to use z and x if you get used to it. Use finger 2 on x and finger 4 on z

Advice from a fast typer and piano player


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Thanks..


Oh and you got crouch and prone mixed up.


----------



## Fr0sty

rofl

this video is golden





omg this guy's channel is full of epicness


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> I use L Ctrl for Prone, and C for Crouch toggle. Z and X are way too hard to hit when you're moving with WASD, I don't even think I have them bound.


I can see that, but why not the "TAB" & " ~` hyphen" keys instead? Their right there at your pinky...

Reversed the crouch n prone keys...


btw.. Anyone feel free to alter/edit make pretty the keyboard image above. I'm sure other BF noobs like myself will appreciate the effort....


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I can see that, but why not the "TAB" & " ~` hyphen" keys instead? Their right there at your pinky...
> Reversed the crouch n prone keys...
> 
> btw.. Anyone feel free to alter/edit make pretty the keyboard image above. I'm sure other BF noobs like myself will appreciate the effort....


~ is by default the in game console. I always leave that 1 because its pretty much the same in every game with a console. I also have F as my grenade key and my melee knife bound to my side mouse key. Other than that mine is pretty much default.


----------



## Amhro

new info about patch from dice

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654779195992365/


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> -Added Horns to all Jeeps.


OMFGOFMGOFMGOFMGOFMGOFGMOFMGOFMGOFGMOFMGOFMGFOMGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> -Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.


Does this include Javelins? If so, then why make flares break laser designated target locks? They can't hit them anyways.


----------



## BreakDown

"-The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world. "
+
"-Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate."

make me a happy cabbage!


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> -Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this include Javelins? If so, then why make flares break laser designated target locks? They can't hit them anyways.
Click to expand...

Javalins are like guided missiles NOT guided rockets pods.
Guided Rocket pods are unlocks exclusively for the jets and attack choppers.
Attack chopper pilots were basically exploiting this by firing at air vehicles, primarily the opposing attack chopper WAY beyond visual range with amazing accuracy. It was basically like auto aim and rather annoying and very unrealistic. Glad they fixed this. The guided rockets as intended, were for pilots going in on hot strafing runs against ground vehicles and infantry.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> new info about patch from dice
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654779195992365/


Lots of good things. Can't wait for implementation!










Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Javalins are like guided missiles NOT guided rockets pods.
> Guided Rocket pods are unlocks exclusively for the jets and attack choppers.
> Attack chopper pilots were basically exploiting this by firing at air vehicles, primarily the opposing attack chopper WAY beyond visual range with amazing accuracy. It was basically like auto aim and rather annoying and very unrealistic. Glad they fixed this. The guided rockets as intended, were for pilots going in on hot strafing runs against ground vehicles and infantry.


Ah, k. Why let Javelins hit air vehicles anyways? The US Javelins can't track jets/choppers. They didn't mention if they fixed the zero audible warning of Javelins being launched at air vehicles either.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ah, k. Why let Javelins hit air vehicles anyways? The US Javelins can't track jets/choppers. They didn't mention if they fixed the zero audible warning of Javelins being launched at air vehicles either.


I hope there still is NO audible warning. They're already giving enough by letting flares counter the missile, the soflam+javalin will lose a significant advantage if the chopper knows exactly when it's coming.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ah, k. Why let Javelins hit air vehicles anyways? The US Javelins can't track jets/choppers. They didn't mention if they fixed the zero audible warning of Javelins being launched at air vehicles either.


According to Wikipedia it can target Helos.

I'm not a huge fan of flares now distracting laser guided missiles.....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> According to Wikipedia it can target Helos.
> I'm not a huge fan of flares now distracting laser guided missiles.....


Only if they're hovering.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ah, k. Why let Javelins hit air vehicles anyways? The US Javelins can't track jets/choppers. They didn't mention if they fixed the zero audible warning of Javelins being launched at air vehicles either.
> 
> 
> 
> According to Wikipedia it can target Helos.
> I'm not a huge fan of flares now distracting laser guided missiles.....
Click to expand...

Me either I got 10 attack chopper service stars and I think it was perfectly fine before with ecm as the only counter. If you were getting locked it was time to deploy the ecm and get out and find cover. Now, as pilot you can ecm and delay the lock and you have the added advantage of having your gunner being able to flare off the missile and continue uninterrupted. Atleast with the way it was before, you were forced to retreat.


----------



## bhardy1185

So the past couple of days I have been practicing my flying skills on low pop games and I have to say that I have greatly improved since I originally banned myself from ever flying anything since I could barely take off. It has given me a lot more excitement in the game since I can actually fly somewhat good. I still run into the occasional pole or hit a fuel tanker if I am hovering close to ground capturing a point and bash my head against the desk at my own stupidity but actually taking the time to learn how to properly fly by myself and then having some people chase me around has really helped me out. I know there were a couple people that have mentioned how bad they suck at fly (including myself a couple posts ago), and to them I say, find a 1 player start server that has 24/7 air combat maps and just start practicing there. If you see someone join, tell them you are learning to fly and not to shoot you down every chance they get. Tell them they can fire at you every now and again just to keep you on your toes but to just let you get use to handling the air crafts.

G33k, if you read this I would highly suggest going to Thingamajig's youtube channel and watch him flying and really take not of the on-screen display of how he maneuvers the helo. It has helped me beyond belief.

The past couple nights I have been on low pop servers learning to fly and will more than likely be moving up to harder servers in the coming weeks but if anyone wants to join me and sharpen up your flying skills, just add me and join up with me. hardyman10 is my user name. I find just flying around practicing escape paths is very fun and sometimes frustrating when I do stupid things like hit a fuel truck









Also, on another note, can someone copy the patch notes and post them here if they aren't too long. I can't get to them due to work firewall and really want to check them out. Thanks if this is possible


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Hello everyone!
> We would like to share some of the confirmed fixes and tweaks that we have been working on to the Community. Note that this is still not a full update list and there will be more information on this as we go forward. Also please remember that the content in this list might be changed but of course, we will also keep you in the loop about this. While there still is no ETA on the patch, we´re still working on improving online gameplay for all of our dear community members. So far, this list is for all three platforms (Xbox 360, PS3 and PC)
> GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES:
> 
> -Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> -Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> -Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> -Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
> -Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> -Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> -Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
> -Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
> -Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
> -Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
> -Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
> -Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
> -Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
> -Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
> -Switching from primary weapons to side arms and back now takes less time.
> -Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
> -Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
> -The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
> -Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
> -The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a take down is not possible.
> -CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.
> 
> VEHICLE FIXES:
> 
> -The A10 properly gives Jet score again.
> -Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
> -Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
> -Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
> -Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles.
> -Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG.
> -Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range.
> -Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly.
> -Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators.
> -Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
> -Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
> -Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
> -Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.
> -Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
> -Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets.
> -Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets.
> -Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles.
> -Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters.
> -Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec.
> -AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots.
> -AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
> -AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud.
> -Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%.
> -Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles.
> -The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
> -Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter's defensive abilities vs Jets.
> -Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch.
> -Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
> -Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
> -Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
> -Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
> -Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided.
> -Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters.
> -Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle.
> -The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities.
> -Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly.
> -Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
> -Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
> -Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock.
> -Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
> -Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
> -Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
> -Adjusted the F35's Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes.
> -Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets.
> -The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude.
> -The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle.
> -Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
> -Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
> -Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
> -The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed.
> -Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles.
> -You can now spot with the EOD bot.
> -Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst.
> -Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
> -The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons.
> -CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default.
> -Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking.
> -The A10's extinguisher should now function properly.
> -Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
> -The T90's crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun.
> -Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns.
> -The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret.
> -Tweaked the AAV's turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving.
> -The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar.
> -Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles.
> -Added Horns to all Jeeps.
> -Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged.
> 
> WEAPONS:
> 
> -Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
> -Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
> -Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
> -Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
> -The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions.
> -The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail.
> -Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch.
> -9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
> -Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range.
> -Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
> -Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
> -All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
> -Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
> -Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player is hit in the upper chest.
> -Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill.
> -The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
> -The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
> -Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets.
> -Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
> -Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1.
> -Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds.
> -Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading.
> -Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range.
> -Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS.
> -The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log.
> -Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log.
> -Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates.
> 
> Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun
> 
> effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun.
> M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move.
> RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil and vertical recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27's higher rate of fire.
> M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance.
> Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability.
> PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire.
> M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round.
> M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control.
> QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG.
> MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG.
> 
> 870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon.
> DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all around shotgun.
> M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire.
> S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slowe reload.
> MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS.
> USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output.
> 
> M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil.
> M4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
> AKS-74U: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AKS-74u's low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character.
> SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference.
> A91: No Change. The A91's high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto.
> G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range.
> SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB.
> G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36.
> QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon's stats.
> 
> AK-74M: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability.
> M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable.
> M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
> M416: No change. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire.
> AEK-971: Increased initial recoil, reduced aimed accuracy slightly. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon's weaknesses kicked in while the reduced accuracy highlights its close range role.
> F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy slightly. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update.
> AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94's 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.
> G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges, reduced vertical recoil. The G3A3's heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges.
> KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire.
> L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.
> FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine.
> 
> PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced.
> UMP45: Reduced accuracy loss during full auto. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick.
> MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90.
> AS VAL: Increased vertical recoil, reduced first shot recoil, reduced accuracy on the move. The AS VAL fires a long range, highly accurate, high damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire when stationary. While still quite good from the hip, the AS VAL will suffer if fired while moving and aimed.
> PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts.
> P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective.
> PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19's high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon.
> 
> WEAPON ACCESSORIES:
> 
> SCOPES:
> 
> -Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons.
> -Corrected the M39's laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed.
> -Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x.
> -Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels.
> -The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly.
> -The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight.
> -The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes.
> -Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
> -Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
> -Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
> -Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule
> 
> BIPOD:
> 
> -The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines.
> -The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines.
> -Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod's bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation.
> 
> HEAVY BARREL:
> 
> -The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value.
> -A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
> -Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B.
> -The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid range.
> -The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended.
> 
> IRNV FIXES:
> 
> -Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
> -Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
> -Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
> -Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule.
> 
> FOREGRIP:
> 
> -The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.
> -A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.
> 
> LASER SIGHT:
> 
> -The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. Some PDWs have had their crouch and prone base stats adjusted to prevent hip firing being more accurate than aimed fire when using a laser sight.
> -The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead of a global percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously.
> 
> SUPPRESSOR:
> 
> -The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
> -The Suppressor's recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor's bonus for all weapons.
> -The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value.
> -Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil.
> 
> FLASH SUPPRESSOR:
> 
> -The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire.
> -The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor.
> -A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
> 
> GADGETS:
> 
> -Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
> -Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities.
> -The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
> -The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
> -The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed "KILLED."
> -The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
> -Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS.
> -Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed.
> -Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment.
> -C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
> -The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
> -Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time.
> -Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
> -Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits.
> -Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades.
> -Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
> -Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec.
> -Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate.
> -The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC)
> -The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
> -Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits.
> -Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate.
> 
> GENERAL GAMEPLAY:
> 
> -Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
> -Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
> -Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
> -Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
> -Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
> -Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
> -Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
> -Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
> -Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
> -Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
> -Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
> -Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
> -Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
> -Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
> -Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
> -Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
> -Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
> -The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
> -Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
> -The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible.
> -CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.
> 
> TEAM DEATHMATCH
> 
> -Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
> -Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked, and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
> -Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked.
> -Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning.
> -Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely.
> -Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points.
> -Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly.
> 
> SQUAD DEATHMATCH
> 
> -Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
> -Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map
> -Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points.
> -Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner, and in the middle of the container area to the Southwest.


----------



## Precision_PC

You have to applaud this kind of effort for a already released game.
To fix these balancing issues they needed game time, and feedback from the community.
I'm excited to see where they go from here.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> agreed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aka: Precision_PC
> Plus he sounds like Vin Diesel so you feel like you're running around maps with this guy.....lol


Qouted for the Truth !


----------



## bhardy1185

-Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).

Lol I really like this as a learning pilot









And thanks for posting the patch notes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Would an Solid State Drive benefit me in BF3? I'm looking at the Intel 520GB lol. My scores are bad and I think I need a Solid State Drive to raise them. Correct? Would BF3 run faster or smoother?


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Would an Solid State Drive benefit me in BF3? I'm looking at the Intel 520GB lol. My scores are bad and I think I need a Solid State Drive to raise them. Correct? Would BF3 run faster or smoother?


Loading levels and the game are much faster. Link. In game performance shouldn't be affected much by storage device.

Definitely get the SSD. I couldn't imagine having a fast processor and gpu, but being forced to wait for my HDD.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Would an Solid State Drive benefit me in BF3? I'm looking at the Intel 520GB lol. My scores are bad and I think I need a Solid State Drive to raise them. Correct? Would BF3 run faster or smoother?


Spend the cash on a better CPU and GPU. 120gb SSD is more than enough for windows and BF3....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Spend the cash on a better CPU and GPU. 120gb SSD is more than enough for windows and BF3....


but I also have, black ops, mw2,skyrim.mw3, and a bunch of pictures and editing programs. Will this be enough lol?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but I also have, black ops, mw2,skyrim.mw3, and a bunch of pictures and editing programs. Will this be enough lol?


I keep BF3 and small programs like the browsers and stuff on my 128gb, with about 40gb left over. SSD would help with skyrim loading times, but for the 128gb is enough for the OS, BF3, Skyrim, Photoshop and 1 more largish program, everything else can be on a HDD.

Gonna re-format my system in the next week or so and do all the tweaks in seans w7 SSD guide, and link the steam/origin folders to the HDD so they're not taking up precious ssd space.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I see a lot of good stuff in the patch. Hopefully next big patch addresses some of the bugs/glitches/abuses on the maps themselves.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see a lot of good stuff in the patch. Hopefully next big patch addresses some of the bugs/glitches/abuses on the maps themselves.


Yup, I'm slightly excited about the sks buffs and glad they left the 870 alone. I have yet to use an assualt rifle.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but I also have, black ops, mw2,skyrim.mw3, and a bunch of pictures and editing programs. Will this be enough lol?


I use a mechanical hdd for my games and some large applications like photoshop and office. Only my os and most applications are installed to my ssds. I find it very responsive and games load pretty quickly. I am usually one of the first ones into battlefield 3 servers when it changes maps.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Screw waiting for a sale; I'm buying this tonight.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see a lot of good stuff in the patch. Hopefully next big patch addresses some of the bugs/glitches/abuses on the maps themselves.


Problem is, with no ETA on it you're kind of left hanging. I almost think I'd rather not know about it without an ETA......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Screw waiting for a sale; I'm buying this tonight.


Buying what? BF3? If so, make sure you get the limited edition so back to karkand will be included.....


----------



## calavera

I like how they're balancing every weapon to give each an individual character.

-The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly

I wasn't aware it wasn't functioning properly. I've been using the L96 for a few days now, thought it was working alright?

-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.

Hell yes.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but I also have, black ops, mw2,skyrim.mw3, and a bunch of pictures and editing programs. Will this be enough lol?


What you've got is way too much time on your hands...

You're lucky, when I was your age, if I hadn't been born a boy I wouldn't have had anything to play with..........


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What you've got is way too much time on your hands...
> You're lucky, when I was your age, if I hadn't been born a boy I wouldn't have had anything to play with..........


lol I think I took '' if I hadn't been born a boy I wouldn't have had anything to play with '' the wierder way lol. haha


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol I think I took '' if I hadn't been born a boy I wouldn't have had anything to play with '' the wierder way lol. haha


I'm confused, there's a weirder way to interpret that comment?

he wasn't talking about action figures


----------



## CallsignVega

Some good and bad in this patch. Engineer got singled out again for a nurf, even after it's already been largely nurfed in a previous patch.

What I think are key adjustments:

-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
About freaking time. No longer death from "falling off" a small stone.

-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
Good, was unrealistically too slow before.

-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
One of my favorites, I hate that 1-2 second ******ed black screen.

-Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
Should have been in there from the beginning. Nothing like a professional soldier switching weapons like a 90 year old woman.

-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
About time!

-Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
Great and realistic change.

-Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
Wow, this is a huge change. Changes the dynamics of vehicle warfare completely. 1 hit to disable from the side?









-Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
It's already been largely nurfed and slow yet they do it again? Really?

-Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
Seriously, a weapon that takes zero skill or effort to use, has an incredible range and virtual zero risk to it's user needs a BUFF? As if we didn't have an army of no skill Jav spammers as it is. Just another item in the game that allows people to get kills while being horrible players.

-The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
These weapons needed a buff all around the board. This is just a sideways nurf. The range was already pretty poor on these, but I do enjoy the lock on time decrease. Before the lock on time was absurd. At least this will make destroying pesky helicopters that like to camp spots directly overhead easier.

-Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
This is a great change. Attack Helicopters were WAY too powerful versus armor. You shouldn't be able to kill a tank in 2-3 seconds with little effort like you could before.

-Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
Really, it's already been nurfed once. So a weapon with huge rounds that shoots down aircraft now switches to spitballs when fired against infantry? Really not a needed change, especially when there is only one mobile AA on your entire team at one time.

-Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
That's pretty cool. Add's another dimension to the combat as before disabled vehicles where for all intents and purposes completely immobilized.

-Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
Something that should have been there since day 1.

-Across the board LMG buffs.
Really, they are already incredibly accurate and damaging, especially on Hardcore, yet they want to buff the LMG's?









-Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
What, I don't have time to drive to Starbucks and get a coffee between knife swings anymore? What a novel concept.

-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
I have a feeling these will be slight IRNV buffs. I just hope it doesn't turn into that ridiculous 80%+ IRNV use and abuse of months past.

-Heavy Barrel
Looks like some good buffs to make this item worthwhile where as before it was near worthless.

-The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
This makes no sense to me. It says it reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, but then says it will make it more effective at long range?

-The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
About freaking time! All of those ******* that liked to hide in their bases trying to run over people with this stupid thing and thought they are good will be forced to actually learn how to play the game!









-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
Great change, one of this most stupid implementations ever put into an FPS.

-Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4.
Engineer nurf #2, when this has already been nurfed.

-The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
Excellent change, these ******* can join their MAV buddies in learning how to play the game instead of being camping noob's getting cheap kills.

Overall a good patch, but there are definitely questionable items in there.


----------



## FedeVi

Is the release date of this update already established?


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> -The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
> Excellent change, these ******* can join their MAV buddies in learning how to play the game instead of being camping noob's getting cheap kills.
> Overall a good patch, but there are definitely questionable items in there.


While I agree with the change in the patch I the the mortar is a great team play weapon due to its abillity to do some area denial and lay down smoke


----------



## Faster_is_better

Nice, didn't see those MAV changes. No release date yet, but hopefully soon.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4.
> Engineer nurf #2, when this has already been nurfed.
> 
> Overall a good patch, but there are definitely questionable items in there.


I agree with all your statements except this. How annoying is it to have 4 guys with 10 rpgs each(explosion perk) spamming at your tank? Makes me miss the BF2 class system.


----------



## Fr0sty

some good buffs overall

ty dice for removing those pesky base camping recons or mortar noobs

no more mav roadkill on a large scale


----------



## OverClocker55

FXAA is so awesome


----------



## Nano2

Add me guys. My Origin name is Rainhandss (yes 2 ss). And can someone link me to the official OCN clan? I want to get some coop games ith you guys. Let's goooo!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nano2*
> 
> Add me guys. My Origin name is Rainhandss (yes 2 ss). And can someone link me to the official OCN clan? I want to get some coop games ith you guys. Let's goooo!


added


----------



## JJHCRazor

My tag is JHCRazor, could you add me in too please?


----------



## luanswan2002

Getting really frustrated by the fact that I can't kill a single enemy in the jet before getting shot down. I need the flares!!!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Getting really frustrated by the fact that I can't kill a single enemy in the jet before getting shot down. I need the flares!!!


Get on an empty 1 player start Gulf of Oman/Wake Island Conquest server. Get the F35 from the carrier and cap a few flags. That should give you flares.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> Getting really frustrated by the fact that I can't kill a single enemy in the jet before getting shot down. I need the flares!!!


You could just go into a map with no people, like Caspian Border and land/drive the jet and capture the flags.....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but I also have, black ops, mw2,skyrim.mw3, and a bunch of pictures and editing programs. Will this be enough lol?


Yeah it should be enough, I have windows+all my programs+bf3 on my 64gb and still have about 25gb free. You don't need your pictures on your SSD and not ALL of your programs and games have to go on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I like how they're balancing every weapon to give each an individual character.
> -The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly
> I wasn't aware it wasn't functioning properly. I've been using the L96 for a few days now, thought it was working alright?
> -The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
> Hell yes.


I was thinking the same thing about the L96 Straight Pull Bolt. I thought it was just supposed to let you chamber another bullet while still zoomed in, and it does that. Is there something else it's supposed to do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> -Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
> Seriously, a weapon that takes zero skill or effort to use, has an incredible range and virtual zero risk to it's user needs a BUFF? As if we didn't have an army of no skill Jav spammers as it is. Just another item in the game that allows people to get kills while being horrible players.


Firing a Javelin at a tank *without Laser targeting* take no skill? It's hard than firing an rpg/smaw, you have to sit there where the tank is able to see you for like 5-10 seconds to lock on plus it can use smoke to stop you from locking. With an rpg/smaw you can just run out and shoot and then get behind cover again and you can shoot through smoke, in fact, as long as you know where the tank is smoke will help you because then the tank can't see you.
I think you probably missed the part that says 'without Laser targeting'


----------



## shad0wfax

So they're buffing the SCAR-H slightly after the terrible nerf that they gave it. It's funny, the logic that they used was much as what I pointed out previously; a M4 that fires 5.56x45 should not be out-damaging a 7.62x51 and the range on the SCAR-H 7.62 round should be similar to that of the equivalent bolt actions and such.

So they nerfed it, nerfed it way too far, and then are undoing their nerf when they realized that what they did was bass ackwards.

Go figure.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So they're buffing the SCAR-H slightly after the terrible nerf that they gave it. It's funny, the logic that they used was much as what I pointed out previously; a M4 that fires 5.56x45 should not be out-damaging a 7.62x51 and the range on the SCAR-H 7.62 round should be similar to that of the equivalent bolt actions and such.
> 
> So they nerfed it, nerfed it way too far, and then are undoing their nerf when they realized that what they did was bass ackwards.
> 
> Go figure.


It's because DICE clearly has no idea how to balance the weapons. All they're doing is taking the community feedback, some of the developers that are more outspoken don't even agree with the direction the game is currently moving towards. Mainly Demize99, as I see him talking about changes that makes no sense to him. He was one of the developers who said frag rounds and USAS was rather silly (before nerf) verse zh1nt0 (community manager) who likes it







. No idea what he thinks about it now, but i'm sure he still thinks most of the weapon changes that are rumored to happen are rather silly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So they're buffing the SCAR-H slightly after the terrible nerf that they gave it. It's funny, the logic that they used was much as what I pointed out previously; a M4 that fires 5.56x45 should not be out-damaging a 7.62x51 and the range on the SCAR-H 7.62 round should be similar to that of the equivalent bolt actions and such.
> 
> So they nerfed it, nerfed it way too far, and then are undoing their nerf when they realized that what they did was bass ackwards.
> 
> Go figure.


they nerfed it only because people kept saying its op

but it never was... low bullet count per magazine made sure this weapon was always in check

just like the g3a3

they pack an heavy punch but you are forced to reload alot

dice should have never nerfed these guns in the begining


----------



## james8

^either way they should focus on fixing bugs rather than balancing weapons.
i don't see many bug fixes


----------



## travva

yo, you guys can add me too: *travva*


----------



## faulkton

been playing nothing but chopper lately and always end up wishing for a gunner.. Anyone looking to practice chopper and maybe take turns gunning / piloting should add faulkton.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> My tag is JHCRazor, could you add me in too please?


I couldn't find ya.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So they're buffing the SCAR-H slightly after the terrible nerf that they gave it. It's funny, the logic that they used was much as what I pointed out previously; a M4 that fires 5.56x45 should not be out-damaging a 7.62x51 and the range on the SCAR-H 7.62 round should be similar to that of the equivalent bolt actions and such.
> 
> So they nerfed it, nerfed it way too far, and then are undoing their nerf when they realized that what they did was bass ackwards.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> It's because DICE clearly has no idea how to balance the weapons. All they're doing is taking the community feedback, some of the developers that are more outspoken don't even agree with the direction the game is currently moving towards. Mainly Demize99, as I see him talking about changes that makes no sense to him. He was one of the developers who said frag rounds and USAS was rather silly (before nerf) verse zh1nt0 (community manager) who likes it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No idea what he thinks about it now, but i'm sure he still thinks most of the weapon changes that are rumored to happen are rather silly.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid my own duplicate quote in a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> So they're buffing the SCAR-H slightly after the terrible nerf that they gave it. It's funny, the logic that they used was much as what I pointed out previously; a M4 that fires 5.56x45 should not be out-damaging a 7.62x51 and the range on the SCAR-H 7.62 round should be similar to that of the equivalent bolt actions and such.
> 
> So they nerfed it, nerfed it way too far, and then are undoing their nerf when they realized that what they did was bass ackwards.
> 
> Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they nerfed it only because people kept saying its op
> 
> but it never was... low bullet count per magazine made sure this weapon was always in check
> 
> just like the g3a3
> 
> they pack an heavy punch but you are forced to reload alot
> 
> dice should have never nerfed these guns in the begining
Click to expand...

Just like in real life... SCAR-H and G3 both fire heavier projectiles, have more recoil, deliver more energy, and have lower magazine capacity than their 5.56 battle rifle counterparts. It's as you say, the internet whiners (who are absolutely ignorant about firearms) have a louder voice than the fans who actually know a thing or two. (Hint: War is unfair and imbalanced. The winner is, by definition, "OP". LOL)

It's even worse when you get conflicting game development opinions in the game. One developer sounds like he's trying to maintain some semblance of realism and the other developer sounds like he's trying to appeal to what he perceives as the largest demographic of players (whiners who are largely ignorant about firearms).

DICE needs to make a decision who they want to appeal to; they need to choose between pure multi-player "balance" (opinion) or as close to "realism" as they can get and "balance" be damned.

I agree. The 7.62x51 battle rifles should have never been nerfed in the first place. I was very upset when my engineer had a decent weapon that required some amount of skill to deploy properly into a waste of my time. The M4 became my go-to weapon when the first SCAR-H nerf rolled out. If I were fighting a war right now, I'd much rather have the SCAR-H than the M4. A G3 would be excellent, as would a M14 or a FN-FAL. I'd pick any of those weapon systems over a M16 or M4 every time.


----------



## Krusher33

Add me? Origin name is Krusher33


----------



## Fr0sty

as long as the main game designer has control of major things we will be allright

but i hope we dont get another ton of nerf and rebuff of same guns in the future


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> as long as the main game designer has control of major things we will be allright
> but i hope we dont get another ton of nerf and rebuff of same guns in the future


That's the exact problem though. Demize99 is the Core Gameplay Designer, and he doesn't agree with a lot of the changes the game is going towards, at least not during the first set of changes. Like I said i'm sure he still thinks the same now.

Wish I could find the quote where he stated that weapons like the USAS were over powered and was noted before the game came out. The other developers disagreed though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's the exact problem though. Demize99 is the Core Gameplay Designer, and he doesn't agree with a lot of the changes the game is going towards, at least not during the first set of changes. Like I said i'm sure he still thinks the same now.
> Wish I could find the quote where he stated that weapons like the USAS were over powered and was noted before the game came out. The other developers disagreed though.


yeah i saw that quote of him saying the usas-12 frag round was lame

dont know if its the same one you mention

so the core gameplay director isnt in control of anything? :S

deffinatly sucks for us


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> DICE needs to make a decision who they want to appeal to; they need to choose between pure multi-player "balance" (opinion) or as close to "realism" as they can get and "balance" be damned.
> 
> I agree. The 7.62x51 battle rifles should have never been nerfed in the first place. I was very upset when my engineer had a decent weapon that required some amount of skill to deploy properly into a waste of my time. The M4 became my go-to weapon when the first SCAR-H nerf rolled out. If I were fighting a war right now, I'd much rather have the SCAR-H than the M4. A G3 would be excellent, as would a M14 or a FN-FAL. I'd pick any of those weapon systems over a M16 or M4 every time.


I agree that DICE is trying to tread this middle group between the two (lets just get right out there and label them as ARMA territory and CoD territory) which is a good thing and is honestly exactly what I want, but they don't seem to be content with it. Every patch shifts things one way or the other and then half the time the next patch brings it back. I think they should really get some sort of rhythm going with their releases. Basically make the Medal of Honor series basically Call of Duty with a different coat of paint to me it seemed obvious that it was what they were going for last time, very gamey, although they didn't execute well it was at times horrifically unbalanced. Make Bad Company you middle ground game. Then make Battlefield proper the game that leans more toward realism. I think there is very obviously a market out there for such a game they just need to commit to it and run with it.

As for IRL, while I haven't fought any wars recently, I would think weapon preference really comes down to personal preference. With a high rate of fire, large magazine, low recoil weapon (the M4/M16s of the world) you get alot of lead down range in a relatively small area each bullet has less theoretical "stopping power" but there can be more of them. When you get to things like the SCAR-H or the M14 (my personal favorite) you have more pop in your shots, but you have less of them so they better count.

Bringing it back to BF3 for a bit, the reason I have always used the M4 is that I can consistently put my entire magazine, or at least as much of it as it takes, in an enemies chest/head region. Especially when you add a silencer and a foregrip. When facing somebody with a SCAR all I have to do is make him miss one or two rounds, or be one or two rounds quicker than him and I've got him because due to complete lack of recoil every single one of my rounds will be on target. There is certainly a serious amount of spraying on my part (I got through TONS of ammo with my M4) but I do a pretty good job of hitting with enough to kill. I have now started using the M39, I was a huge fan of the M14 Mod 0 in BC2 and the M14 in the CoD games, and it is like putting on a comfortable glove I haven't worn in a long time. However it is a completely different beast.

I think my biggest concern is they keep nerfing the foregrip for some reason. I have heard that they don't like that everybody and their mother uses it, which just seems absurd. The only viable alternative is the bipod and I never run that on anything except support, it just doesn't make any sense for assault or engi and for my play-style recon and I feel like a lot of people are in the same boat.

Don't know if this has been linked to, but I found it reasonably informative. A bit basic for some people but the exact placement of spawns is good to know, and I never really considered all of the rubble kills he refers to:






You know what I would love to see most in BF3? Weather effects. I realize it plays hell with the balance of vehicles and stuff but how awesome would it be to play Caspian at dusk with a pouring rain coming down? Just changing the visibility a bit would drastically change how the map can be played, almost making it a whole new map experience.


----------



## suicideidiot321

i just got bf3, i just need more friends to play with

my soldier name and origin name is phantomknight321, send me a request! i look forward to playing with my fellow ocn gamers!


----------



## james8

^how's the performance with that 4870 X2 and the Phenom II X4?
lags?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I agree that DICE is trying to tread this middle group between the two (lets just get right out there and label them as ARMA territory and CoD territory) which is a good thing and is honestly exactly what I want, but they don't seem to be content with it. Every patch shifts things one way or the other and then half the time the next patch brings it back. I think they should really get some sort of rhythm going with their releases. Basically make the Medal of Honor series basically Call of Duty with a different coat of paint to me it seemed obvious that it was what they were going for last time, very gamey, although they didn't execute well it was at times horrifically unbalanced. Make Bad Company you middle ground game. Then make Battlefield proper the game that leans more toward realism. I think there is very obviously a market out there for such a game they just need to commit to it and run with it.
> 
> As for IRL, while I haven't fought any wars recently, I would think weapon preference really comes down to personal preference. With a high rate of fire, large magazine, low recoil weapon (the M4/M16s of the world) you get alot of lead down range in a relatively small area each bullet has less theoretical "stopping power" but there can be more of them. When you get to things like the SCAR-H or the M14 (my personal favorite) you have more pop in your shots, but you have less of them so they better count.
> 
> Bringing it back to BF3 for a bit, the reason I have always used the M4 is that I can consistently put my entire magazine, or at least as much of it as it takes, in an enemies chest/head region. Especially when you add a silencer and a foregrip. When facing somebody with a SCAR all I have to do is make him miss one or two rounds, or be one or two rounds quicker than him and I've got him because due to complete lack of recoil every single one of my rounds will be on target. There is certainly a serious amount of spraying on my part (I got through TONS of ammo with my M4) but I do a pretty good job of hitting with enough to kill. I have now started using the M39, I was a huge fan of the M14 Mod 0 in BC2 and the M14 in the CoD games, and it is like putting on a comfortable glove I haven't worn in a long time. However it is a completely different beast.
> 
> I think my biggest concern is they keep nerfing the foregrip for some reason. I have heard that they don't like that everybody and their mother uses it, which just seems absurd. The only viable alternative is the bipod and I never run that on anything except support, it just doesn't make any sense for assault or engi and for my play-style recon and I feel like a lot of people are in the same boat.
> 
> Don't know if this has been linked to, but I found it reasonably informative. A bit basic for some people but the exact placement of spawns is good to know, and I never really considered all of the rubble kills he refers to:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hid link in spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I would love to see most in BF3? Weather effects. I realize it plays hell with the balance of vehicles and stuff but how awesome would it be to play Caspian at dusk with a pouring rain coming down? Just changing the visibility a bit would drastically change how the map can be played, almost making it a whole new map experience.


Good post. I would like to see weather in the game as well as the appropriate changes made to flight status, radar, IR, and targeting systems. A very foggy battlefield on a normally wide-open map would turn what can become a camp-fest into a CQB map. Likewise, a sandstorm or a rain storm could cause aircraft to crash or be very difficult to fly (or even ground the planes) and make what can normally be an air-dominated map into a tank or infantry dominated map. That would be awesome, especially on the higher ticket servers.

As far as the balance goes, I'm not quite happy with BF3. I think that they had it closer to reality in terms of the weapons systems, *especially* with small-arms. I can understand the need to keep vehicles closer to on-par with one another and stray from reality, otherwise the M1 Abrams tanks would absolutely dominate the Russian tanks and the F35 aircraft would be virtually unstoppable. But in terms of small-arms, I see absolutely no reason that they can't keep them as realistic as possible, especially since at higher ranks you get to unlock the enemies weapons and you can always kill an enemy soldier and pick up his weapon.

As you pointed out, BF3 rewards the high rate of fire low-recoil mag-dump. Hence, the M4 or other similar weapons are superior in all respects to the SCAR-H. That's just stupid. Reality paints a different picture.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^how's the performance with that 4870 X2 and the Phenom II X4?
> lags?


it isnt so bad, it only lags at certain times when its set to auto, i get great speed at medium and pretty decent at high, but it seems auto has the best quality and still performs about the same as high so i leave it, i may tweak it later

wont be a problem when i pick up a 6970







or the 7870


----------



## calavera

Just scored 30k+ in a single round. Haven't had that high a score in a looong time. Wookie recon ftw









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22503274/1/271072125/


----------



## perablenta

Here is a video where I make my point how good the F35 jet is when you use it the right way:


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is a video where I make my point how good the F35 jet is when you use it the right way:


overused song is overused


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Good flying though. Now just use a better song next time.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is a video where I make my point how good the F35 jet is when you use it the right way:


the right way is when you have no air opposition... great

i could probably dominate the skies with a zeppelin, dropping melons on top of peoples head, if theres no one to take me down.

edit: dont get me wrong, good video, but this does not prove the f-35 is a good jet


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is a video where I make my point how good the F35 jet is when you use it the right way:


i wouldnt say this is a right way, if you didnt take airfield, flankers would own you badly


----------



## Nocturin

Something to say about camping recon- I can't shoot worth a crap, it actually takes some skill to hit those 400+m kills especially with the rifles you get early on in the class. I've gotten 1 kill past 400m (401m) in 23h of play, and it was a complete luck shot. Here's to practice









Oh used the mortar for the first time yesterday, and another player on the team using a mortar makes quick work of it when the other payers aren't glitching. It was a mortar war between me and 1 guy on the other team,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



it was fun as heck










.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Oh, and spotting bonus should be more than 10 (20/w motion sensor assist) points when piloting the MAV. If a recon actually wants to help the team with the MAV, it's done for fun and not points, no incentive to play the class correctly. If suppression kills get 50 or more a pop, makes sense to me. Same with the incredibly boring SOFLAM.


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> been playing nothing but chopper lately and always end up wishing for a gunner.. Anyone looking to practice chopper and maybe take turns gunning / piloting should add faulkton.


I'm game most nights. You can add me, hardyman10. I have been practicing my flying skills in the chopper and I think that I have actually gotten pretty good. Now I haven't mastered it and still make stupid mistakes (I was trying to pick someone up last night to gun, started my decent down, and ended up sliding into the ocean







) I won't be on much tonight and Sat but Sunday I should be on for a while. Just shoot me an invite.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Add me? Origin name is Krusher33


added. my name is mintypt


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Something to say about camping recon- I can't shoot worth a crap, it actually takes some skill to hit those 400+m kills especially with the rifles you get early on in the class. I've gotten 1 kill past 400m (401m) in 23h of play, and it was a complete luck shot. Here's to practice


I agree, tried it on sharqi tonight... got around four 400m headshots and two 500m headshots from the RU chopper spawn(people were taking out our air with javelins so I thought I'd thin them out a little), it's a lot harder than it looks... nonetheless I'd rather stick to other tasks in this game that make a more _direct_ difference to how my team does.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I agree, tried it on sharqi tonight... got around four 400m headshots and two 500m headshots from the RU chopper spawn(people were taking out our air with javelins so I thought I'd thin them out a little), it's a lot harder than it looks... nonetheless I'd rather stick to other tasks in this game that make a more _direct_ difference to how my team does.


How do you people even do this? It almost seems impossible to hit anyone who is moving at over 100 meters. Unless your just sniping other snipers or people not moving for a few seconds.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> How do you people even do this? It almost seems impossible to hit anyone who is moving at over 100 meters. Unless your just sniping other snipers or people not moving for a few seconds.


When people use javelins or stingers they tend to stand still for a few seconds(I've learnt to move around when doing it, been sniped a few too many times), I suggest you take that opportunity if that's your prey


----------



## OverClocker55

I hit a 853m headshot with my sniper today lol


----------



## Kevlo

...I have a 2 hundred-something meter headshot... XD


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> When people use javelins or stingers they tend to stand still for a few seconds(I've learnt to move around when doing it, been sniped a few too many times), I suggest you take that opportunity if that's your prey


Learned that as well. Or try to hid in between buildings helps too


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> When people use javelins or stingers they tend to stand still for a few seconds(I've learnt to move around when doing it, been sniped a few too many times), I suggest you take that opportunity if that's your prey


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Learned that as well. Or try to hid in between buildings helps too


I'm a sucky sniper as it is and when using jav or stingers, I tend to be like a sniper and wait till the tank stops moving. I hate it when I shoots and the damn rocket hits a building or something.


----------



## Krazee

One thing I found interesting is that I have 155% accuracy with shotie. How the hell does that work?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Bringing it back to BF3 for a bit, the reason I have always used the M4 is that I can consistently put my entire magazine, or at least as much of it as it takes, in an enemies chest/head region. Especially when you add a silencer and a foregrip. When facing somebody with a SCAR all I have to do is make him miss one or two rounds, or be one or two rounds quicker than him and I've got him because due to complete lack of recoil every single one of my rounds will be on target. There is certainly a serious amount of spraying on my part (I got through TONS of ammo with my M4) but I do a pretty good job of hitting with enough to kill. I have now started using the M39, I was a huge fan of the M14 Mod 0 in BC2 and the M14 in the CoD games, and it is like putting on a comfortable glove I haven't worn in a long time. However it is a completely different beast.
> 
> I think my biggest concern is they keep nerfing the foregrip for some reason. I have heard that they don't like that everybody and their mother uses it, which just seems absurd. The only viable alternative is the bipod and I never run that on anything except support, it just doesn't make any sense for assault or engi and for my play-style recon and I feel like a lot of people are in the same boat.
> 
> You know what I would love to see most in BF3? Weather effects. I realize it plays hell with the balance of vehicles and stuff but how awesome would it be to play Caspian at dusk with a pouring rain coming down? Just changing the visibility a bit would drastically change how the map can be played, almost making it a whole new map experience.


They seem to think the most used attachments/guns need to be re-balanced. Of course if one attachment is going to give the greatest edge, everyone is going to use it.. or if one gun is superior to most others, that will be the most used... I don't have a problem with the guns having different stats, as long as they handle differently to make them all useful in some way, that is what matters. If they make one gun so amazing that you will be heavily disadvantaged if you don't use it yourself, then that would be a problem.

Weather effects would definitely give the game a lot more variables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Good post. I would like to see weather in the game as well as the appropriate changes made to flight status, radar, IR, and targeting systems. A very foggy battlefield on a normally wide-open map would turn what can become a camp-fest into a CQB map. Likewise, a sandstorm or a rain storm could cause aircraft to crash or be very difficult to fly (or even ground the planes) and make what can normally be an air-dominated map into a tank or infantry dominated map. That would be awesome, especially on the higher ticket servers.
> 
> As far as the balance goes, I'm not quite happy with BF3. I think that they had it closer to reality in terms of the weapons systems, *especially* with small-arms. I can understand the need to keep vehicles closer to on-par with one another and stray from reality, otherwise the M1 Abrams tanks would absolutely dominate the Russian tanks and the F35 aircraft would be virtually unstoppable. But in terms of small-arms, I see absolutely no reason that they can't keep them as realistic as possible, especially since at higher ranks you get to unlock the enemies weapons and you can always kill an enemy soldier and pick up his weapon.
> 
> As you pointed out, BF3 rewards the high rate of fire low-recoil mag-dump. Hence, the M4 or other similar weapons are superior in all respects to the SCAR-H. That's just stupid. Reality paints a different picture.


Nice point, actually didn't BFBC2 have some weather elements? Seems like in Atacama Desert (i think it was called that) there were mini sand storms occasionally. If they just added fog for instance, that could lend to a lot of sneaky CQB fighting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> ...I have a 2 hundred-something meter headshot... XD


My farthest headshot is 394m, so I think that is probably my farthest shot also lol. Takes a good amount of time to get in tune with your rifle so you can judge the bullet drop across many ranges, plus a steady hand..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> One thing I found interesting is that I have 155% accuracy with shotie. How the hell does that work?


Every pellet has an accuracy rating, so if you hit all 9-12 shots, You can get way over 100% (Pretty sure that is how it works.)


----------



## Krazee

Steady left or right? lol


----------



## mathelm

Found this useful...




Found this off topically funny...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit a 853m headshot with my sniper today lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> ...I have a 2 hundred-something meter headshot... XD


I have at least a 1000m head shot..... of course I was the shootie as appose to the shooter.....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I agree, tried it on sharqi tonight... got around four 400m headshots and two 500m headshots from the RU chopper spawn(people were taking out our air with javelins so I thought I'd thin them out a little), it's a lot harder than it looks... nonetheless I'd rather stick to other tasks in this game that make a more _direct_ difference to how my team does.


Ah, my playstyle is with the sks and agog/halo sight/ or the 870 and slugs/lazer/acog. Recon's a great mobile spawn for the squad and I've turned a battlefield(tehe) with the MAVs spotting ability. Recon and support are my favorite classes, with engi awesome if you I can find a helo pilot that doesn't bail at first lock







.

That being said, can't wait to get the M98 and actually learn to do some sniping so that when I hit, it's a kill. Right now @ 15-30 m away, it takes 2 headshots or 5 bodyshots with the sks to kill something, but I love the carbines for the accuracy/low recoil. Excited for the buffs, when they come.










"Revive 100"


----------



## Krazee

**** I use a logitech trackball to play


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> When people use javelins or stingers they tend to stand still for a few seconds(I've learnt to move around when doing it, been sniped a few too many times), I suggest you take that opportunity if that's your prey


that is how i got my 700m+ kill.
The game makes you feel like the enemy is almost about 1km away when its just about 500m.


----------



## stevman17

Does anyone know how to output bitstream audio with BF3? I am sending the audio over HDMI from my hd6950 to my receiver. I'd rather have my receiver control the audio processing.


----------



## mathelm

FYI and a tad off topic, but thought some of you may be interested.

Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler on sale at Circuit City and Compusa for $49.99.

I mention both places because even though they are actually the same company, if you're like me, one ( circuit city ) is tax free, where as the other isn't......


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found this useful...


Hmm, So he had his DPI turned up in the mouse specific program, and his sensitivity turned down in-game. Does that lend to better control or more fluid aiming? For example if you had DPI set to 1000 in your mouse software, and then had the in-game sensitivity set up higher, is the mouse going to act any different, or is it possible to set both of those in such a way that they are offset?

Never messed with DPI to much, I've always ran my mx518 at around 950-1050 in the software, and then set it in-game as necessary. Always wondered why they had these crazy 5000+ DPI mice, but I guess if you can offset the high dpi with in-game settings then they wouldn't be to crazy sensitive...


----------



## mathelm

The biggest thing I took from it was turning off the "Enhance pointer precision" and adjusting the pointer speed. I'm still using vista btw. But there are "gaming" mice that have a "sniping" button which lowers (I think) the dpi when pressed, to slow your movement when zoomed in on a target.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Does anyone know how to output bitstream audio with BF3? I am sending the audio over HDMI from my hd6950 to my receiver. I'd rather have my receiver control the audio processing.


That would be a setting in the GPU's control, I think....but I'm barely an audio expert for AV equipment, let alone PC Games







.

If it's possible.... anyways... anyone else?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> That would be a setting in the GPU's control, I think....but I'm barely an audio expert for AV equipment, let alone PC Games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> If it's possible.... anyways... anyone else?


I believe you have to go to sound in the control panel and change your output device. It should show a HDMI output for your GPU...


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> FYI and a tad off topic, but thought some of you may be interested.
> Corsair CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance Liquid CPU Cooler on sale at Circuit City and Compusa for $49.99.
> I mention both places because even though they are actually the same company, if you're like me, one ( circuit city ) is tax free, where as the other isn't......


Nice deal, but for information purposes, these appear to be loud and don't cool all that well. Link.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I believe you have to go to sound in the control panel and change your output device. It should show a HDMI output for your GPU...


I have that now, but I can't change anything with my windows sound control for theHDMI output, just the optical and other analog outs.







(has a hd5550 as of 1 month ago, same issue)


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I believe you have to go to sound in the control panel and change your output device. It should show a HDMI output for your GPU...


Yea, I tried all that, lol. I don't think BF3 on the PC can send bitsream audio. It's not a big deal at all, I mean it sounds awesome. I would just prefer to see "DTS" or what have you on my receiver.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I have that now, but I can't change anything with my windows sound control for theHDMI output, just the optical and other analog outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (has a hd5550 as of 1 month ago, same issue)


Yea, I'm thinking that if I output via optical it would accomplish what I want. I figured out how to output bitstream via Foobar (use Wasapi output at 24bit), and on VLC (set audio output to optical), but I can't figure out BF3. The audio options are all vague names like "Hi-Fi" and "Home Theater".

Edit: If you want to bitstream, first download the Realtek HMDI AMD audio drivers. Then set your Windows speaker configuration to 2.1. (This doesn't help in bf3, however, as it only sends stereo, but it should bitstream in other programs.)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found this useful...


His video is rather silly, I actually called him out on the video the other night on Mumble, lol.

He uses 1800DPI on his deathadder as that's the optimal value for the highest amount of max control, and malfunction speed. Also using notch number 6 is 1:1, otherwise your mice movements are interpolated.

Everything else is right though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> The biggest thing I took from it was turning off the "Enhance pointer precision" and adjusting the pointer speed. I'm still using vista btw. But there are "gaming" mice that have a "sniping" button which lowers (I think) the dpi when pressed, to slow your movement when zoomed in on a target.


Don't use a "sniping" button. The only thing that will do is cause inconsistent aim. The problem with using a sniper button is you're changing your sensitivity, thus not allowing you to improve muscle memory.


----------



## james8

@dmasteR i've started to slowly wean away from the G18 Supp. and begun using the .44 Magnum on most of my classes and the .44 Scoped (only in special situations)
I feel much more beastly when i kill someone with the .44 but then i also die more


----------



## Norlig

I just Copied over the FXAA injector mod, but I was wondering, what options do I set ingame and in the driver (CCC) to get the best Visuals in this game?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> @dmasteR i've started to slowly wean away from the G18 Supp. and begun using the .44 Magnum on most of my classes and the .44 Scoped (only in special situations)
> I feel much more beastly when i kill someone with the .44 but then i also die more


Hahha, I've noticed! I looked at the battlelog you sent me the other night. Once you get use to .44, you're gonna be amazed at how good it is. It really is the superior gun when it comes to a secondary.


----------



## Norlig

My MSI afterburner is not displaying after installing the FXAA injector, what do I do?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Found this useful...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, So he had his DPI turned up in the mouse specific program, and his sensitivity turned down in-game. Does that lend to better control or more fluid aiming? For example if you had DPI set to 1000 in your mouse software, and then had the in-game sensitivity set up higher, is the mouse going to act any different, or is it possible to set both of those in such a way that they are offset?
> 
> Never messed with DPI to much, I've always ran my mx518 at around 950-1050 in the software, and then set it in-game as necessary. Always wondered why they had these crazy 5000+ DPI mice, but I guess if you can offset the high dpi with in-game settings then they wouldn't be to crazy sensitive...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> @dmasteR i've started to slowly wean away from the G18 Supp. and begun using the .44 Magnum on most of my classes and the .44 Scoped (only in special situations)
> I feel much more beastly when i kill someone with the .44 but then i also die more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahha, I've noticed! I looked at the battlelog you sent me the other night. Once you get use to .44, you're gonna be amazed at how good it is. It really is the superior gun when it comes to a secondary.
Click to expand...

dmasteR, any insight on my questions above ^?

I never liked the G18, that thing is way to wild. My standard sidearm is the 1911, but I have adopted the .44 when I use recon, if I'm going to go for a bit of accuracy challenge with the bolt, might as well challenge myself with the sidearm also. That thing pulls out so slow though when switching to it, supposedly they will be adjusting that next patch.


----------



## digitally

get the MSI afterburner beta 10 or above. with regards to the FXAA, i had everything set to off on AA and AF. i had tweaked the colours abit(make it abit 'warm') , FXAA makes the game looked 130% more blue.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, So he had his DPI turned up in the mouse specific program, and his sensitivity turned down in-game. Does that lend to better control or more fluid aiming? For example if you had DPI set to 1000 in your mouse software, and then had the in-game sensitivity set up higher, is the mouse going to act any different, or is it possible to set both of those in such a way that they are offset?
> Never messed with DPI to much, I've always ran my mx518 at around 950-1050 in the software, and then set it in-game as necessary. Always wondered why they had these crazy 5000+ DPI mice, but I guess if you can offset the high dpi with in-game settings then they wouldn't be to crazy sensitive...


Quote:


> His video is rather silly, I actually called him out on the video the other night on Mumble, lol.
> He uses 1800DPI on his deathadder as that's the optimal value for the highest amount of max control, and malfunction speed. Also using notch number 6 is 1:1, otherwise your mice movements are interpolated.
> Everything else is right though.


Partially answered your question above so I' just copy pasted.









On a MX518, it's best to use 800, or 400DPI. I see absolutely no reason to change your DPI and compensate it with in game sensitivity. DPI does not mean more accuracy as that seems to be the consensus with the newer Laser mice. In fact sensor wise, its worse than the sensor used in the MX518, G400 because of the acceleration. The reason why these newer mice are all using the AVAGO 9500 sensor or the Philips Twin Eye sensor is because they have this outrageous DPI number. Your average consumer will buy it as most of them think that DPI = accuracy, which is rather false.

I use a G400 v2 (The new MX518 with no prediction), and currently use 800DPI. I'm a very low sensitivity player, thus allowing me to make quick corrections when swiping quickly.

Hope this answers your question. Otherwise let me know!


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> get the MSI afterburner beta 10 or above. with regards to the FXAA, i had everything set to off on AA and AF. i had tweaked the colours abit(make it abit 'warm') , FXAA makes the game looked 130% more blue.


I am using Beta 14 of MSI AB, and what would you say is the best combination of colors?









Edit: Found a fix
http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1464345-msi-afterburner-wont-record-fxaa-injector.html


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Nice deal, but for information purposes, these appear to be loud and don't cool all that well.


I do like mine. In BF3 my cpu (3650 @ 3.6) tops out at about 39c with fan speeds of around 800 rpm. As for noise, I never noticed anything until I read that somewhere (power of suggestion I think on my part). I added an old 3 pin speed control to it ( 4300 rpm to 3000) with no effect on cooling, and whatever I thought I herd, I didn't thought that no more...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> His video is rather silly, I actually called him out on the video the other night on Mumble, lol.
> He uses 1800DPI on his deathadder as that's the optimal value for the highest amount of max control, and malfunction speed. Also using notch number 6 is 1:1, otherwise your mice movements are interpolated.
> Everything else is right though.
> Don't use a "sniping" button. The only thing that will do is cause inconsistent aim. The problem with using a sniper button is you're changing your sensitivity, thus not allowing you to improve muscle memory.


It mostly helped me by pointing out that I needed to adjust it. Mostly turning off the enhanced ( acceleration) mode. And not to worry about me and the sniper button. Still using a cheap Logitech mouse here....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I do like mine. In BF3 my cpu (3650 @ 3.6) tops out at about 39c with fan speeds of around 800 rpm. As for noise, I never noticed anything until I read that somewhere (power of suggestion I think on my part). I added an old 3 pin speed control to it ( 4300 rpm to 3000) with no effect on cooling, and whatever I thought I herd, I didn't thought that no more...lol
> It mostly helped me by pointing out that I needed to adjust it. Mostly turning off the enhanced ( acceleration) mode. And not to worry about me and the sniper button. Still using a cheap Logitech mouse here....


How you didn't realize there was mouse acceleration is beyond me.









Any bit of mouse acceleration drives me nuts.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How you didn't realize there was mouse acceleration is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any bit of mouse acceleration drives me nuts.


I just started trying to use the mouse like 2 days ago.. In BF3 I mean....lol

Have been using a wired 360 controller for the 2 or 2 n a half weeks I've had the game.... It works great in the heli...


----------



## faulkton

you know what i hate? trying to reload in the chopper and then jumping out..


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> you know what i hate? trying to reload in the chopper and then jumping out..


Me no understand?... Reload what,.. your weapon?... why?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Me no understand?... Reload what,.. your weapon?... why?


If you go for a pass and don't fire "all" of your missiles, you reload before the next pass so you have the full amount of missiles at your disposal.

And yes I have pressed "E" by accident many times.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> If you go for a pass and don't fire "all" of your missiles, you reload before the next pass so you have the full amount of missiles at your disposal.
> And yes I have pressed "E" by accident many times.


this.

i always feel like such a newb when i do it... and i guess i am a chopper newb.. but i am getting better... i took best chopper for the first time:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/22595941/1/367383586/


----------



## kcuestag

Oh god, I love this:



It's been 4 months since the game released and they still didn't bother to fix this problem, which gets quite annoying.


----------



## faulkton

are you sure it's not your OC?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Oh god, I love this:
> 
> It's been 4 months since the game released and they still didn't bother to fix this problem, which gets quite annoying.


That issue can be a multitude of problems actually. It use to happen to me all the time, reformatted, reinstalled everything and the issue was gone.

We're talking about when closing BF3 correct, and not if it crashes?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> If you go for a pass and don't fire "all" of your missiles, you reload before the next pass so you have the full amount of missiles at your disposal.
> And yes I have pressed "E" by accident many times.


Ahhh.. yes.. been there done that.....


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Oh god, I love this:
> 
> It's been 4 months since the game released and they still didn't bother to fix this problem, which gets quite annoying.


I was getting this a lot, so I lowered my OC. Then I stopped getting it. Then I started getting it again, so I increased my virtual memory to 4gb. I think I am good now. If it starts happening again, I am out of solutions, so I guess I would have to play COD.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, So he had his DPI turned up in the mouse specific program, and his sensitivity turned down in-game. Does that lend to better control or more fluid aiming? For example if you had DPI set to 1000 in your mouse software, and then had the in-game sensitivity set up higher, is the mouse going to act any different, or is it possible to set both of those in such a way that they are offset?
> Never messed with DPI to much, I've always ran my mx518 at around 950-1050 in the software, and then set it in-game as necessary. Always wondered why they had these crazy 5000+ DPI mice, but I guess if you can offset the high dpi with in-game settings then they wouldn't be to crazy sensitive...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> His video is rather silly, I actually called him out on the video the other night on Mumble, lol.
> He uses 1800DPI on his deathadder as that's the optimal value for the highest amount of max control, and malfunction speed. Also using notch number 6 is 1:1, otherwise your mice movements are interpolated.
> Everything else is right though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Partially answered your question above so I' just copy pasted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a MX518, it's best to use 800, or 400DPI. I see absolutely no reason to change your DPI and compensate it with in game sensitivity. DPI does not mean more accuracy as that seems to be the consensus with the newer Laser mice. In fact sensor wise, its worse than the sensor used in the MX518, G400 because of the acceleration. The reason why these newer mice are all using the AVAGO 9500 sensor or the Philips Twin Eye sensor is because they have this outrageous DPI number. Your average consumer will buy it as most of them think that DPI = accuracy, which is rather false.
> 
> I use a G400 v2 (The new MX518 with no prediction), and currently use 800DPI. I'm a very low sensitivity player, thus allowing me to make quick corrections when swiping quickly.
> 
> Hope this answers your question. Otherwise let me know!
Click to expand...

Ah, ya that about covers it. I wasn't sure if DPI did have any actual effect on accuracy or not. (Seems to just be speed) When I looked at my settings comparing to the ones in that video they were already set correctly. I tend to anchor my wrist and just move the mouse from there, lifting if necessary but not really moving my arm. I think I might be at 800 dpi with this mouse at work on a 1680 x 1050 screen, but at home with same mouse I have dpi up around 1050 horizontal and 950 vertical IIRC, to take into account the extra screen space (1920 x 1200).


----------



## stevman17

OK, so right after I post that I fixed it, here I go with this error again:
Quote:


> DirectX function "device->CreateTexture2D(&texDesc, desc.subResourceCount != 0 ? reinterpret_cast(desc.subResourcedata) :0, &texture->_texture2d)* failed with E_OUTOFMEMORY: Ran out of memory. GPU


I have 2gb HD6950's. 8gb of ram, and 4gb of virtual memory. How in the world is this error occurring?

My settings are: Ultra, 4xMSAA.


----------



## perablenta

Why does this keep happening to me? Seriously? Anyone know a server with real anti hack protection, or at least good admins? Cuz this isn't funny anymore.

You aimboted the wrong jet pilot, again! :


----------



## stevman17

Wow, that is a really good sniper, lol. To be honest, I have sniped heli pilots before, but never a jet.


----------



## OverClocker55

*LOL*


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *LOL*


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Wow, that is a really good sniper, lol. To be honest, I have sniped heli pilots before, but never a jet.


I hit a jet pilot last night. It was completely luck and random though. I got pissed at him strafing me, so I just unloaded my M39 on him and actually headshot with one of them.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> My MSI afterburner is not displaying after installing the FXAA injector, what do I do?/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Open the MSI OSD and click on the + sign and go to C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\ and add BF3.exe or wherever you have BF3 installed. Then go to C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Bundle\OSDServer\Profiles (or wherever you have MSI afterburner installed) and open the BF3.exe.cfg with notepad. In the [Hooking] section change EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=0 to EnableDynamicOffsetDetection=1 then save the file.
> 
> Dont know how I ended up getting my text in with your quote lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *LOL*
Click to expand...

You know, that's not such a bad policy, really. Trying to start out as a jet pilot on a server with full-bird colonels flying against you would make life very difficult. BF3 does seem to have a rather heavy advantage once you've got the very high ranks, in some situations.

As long as their policy is consistent (or automatic) and they're catering to the newer or more casual players, and their up-front about that, I have to applaud that. (Now if they're doing this selectively and only kicking some high-ranks, that's pretty lame.)

As a more casual player myself, I'd be interested in playing on a server with a high-rank filter-kick, if it were a hardcore map.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> You know, that's not such a bad policy, really. Trying to start out as a jet pilot on a server with full-bird colonels flying against you would make life very difficult. BF3 does seem to have a rather heavy advantage once you've got the very high ranks, in some situations.
> 
> As long as their policy is consistent (or automatic) and they're catering to the newer or more casual players, and their up-front about that, I have to applaud that. (Now if they're doing this selectively and only kicking some high-ranks, that's pretty lame.)
> 
> As a more casual player myself, I'd be interested in playing on a server with a high-rank filter-kick, if it were a hardcore map.


I honestly don't think rank has anything to do with skill lvl in BF3. I've gotten owned many times by people that were rank 13 or 21 or some other lower rank. OTOH I've owned people many ranks above me and I'm no pro pilot by any stretch of the imagination. I didn't start trying to fly jets until I had already unlocked everything from all 4 classes and was 2-3 ranks into colonel. Maybe if the server went by skill lvl or something but even that fluctuates quite a bit for most people.


----------



## Imrac

Jet roadkill like a boss.... To bad I didn't actually see him there... Just blind luck


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> OK, so right after I post that I fixed it, here I go with this error again:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> DirectX function "device->CreateTexture2D(&texDesc, desc.subResourceCount != 0 ? reinterpret_cast(desc.subResourcedata) :0, &texture->_texture2d)* failed with E_OUTOFMEMORY: Ran out of memory. GPU
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2gb HD6950's. 8gb of ram, and 4gb of virtual memory. How in the world is this error occurring?
> My settings are: Ultra, 4xMSAA.
Click to expand...

Ram's cheap, so I don't even have virtual memory. I turned it and restore off long before BF3.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jet roadkill like a boss.... To bad I didn't actually see him there... Just blind luck


I got 1 last night on Op Firestorm. An enemy recon was on the big hill out from the US spawn shooting into our spawn. I went up in the F-18 with intentions of just getting him with the main gun but I didn't pull up in time. Was a total accident, I actually thought I was going to crash. Instead I just hit him with the belly of the jet and kept moving. 1 of the few matches I haven't recorded here lately


----------



## james8

^full body burn by jet blast. painful way to die








got these numbers from my sig rig, stock speeds. BF3 is an intensive game!




as you can see, bf3.exe can use up to 1.73 GB of RAM by itself on a system with 8GB of system ram and upto 71% CPU on a stock 2500K


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Does anyone know how to output bitstream audio with BF3? I am sending the audio over HDMI from my hd6950 to my receiver. I'd rather have my receiver control the audio processing.


You cant "Bitstream" PC games in the way you are thinking. They arent encoded in Dolby Digital or DTS files like on a DVD or Bluray. Alot of PC games play a .wav file from the resource files or some proprietary other format for each individual file. Windows sends the stream to your receiver in LPCM format after the game is done decoding and such.

Consoles can send "bitstream" because all games are encoded as dolby digital or DTS files either from the game itself(unlikely) or there is a dolby or dts chip that handles the encoding and sending to your receiver.

At the end of the day, your at the mercy of whatever you have set in your audio control panel for frequency and bit rate. I believe windows 7 defaults to 192 khz at 16 bits. Which i can guarentee is what most PC game's sound files are at. I have never seen higher bitrate audio than that on a PC game... except some HD audio mods in skyrim









Hopefully this helps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> are you sure it's not your OC?


Quite sure, many of my clan mates are getting this issue as well with their computers at stock settings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That issue can be a multitude of problems actually. It use to happen to me all the time, reformatted, reinstalled everything and the issue was gone.
> We're talking about when closing BF3 correct, and not if it crashes?


To be honest it only happened to me like 3-5 times since the game launched on October, but today it happened twice.


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Hopefully this helps.


It helps a lot. Thanks.


----------



## speedymn

just another awesome game


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> How do you people even do this? It almost seems impossible to hit anyone who is moving at over 100 meters. Unless your just sniping other snipers or people not moving for a few seconds.


the ambush method

if the person is moving in a predictable path you can predict where she will be withing the next 3seconds so you place your cursor where the victim should be in 3seconds.. make sure to have the correct distance measurement but with practice it aint that hard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I'm a sucky sniper as it is and when using jav or stingers, I tend to be like a sniper and wait till the tank stops moving. I hate it when I shoots and the damn rocket hits a building or something.


a trick to practice long range kills .. aim for center mass so you have a bigger target to hit but you will have to double tap it with a bolt action riffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Ah, my playstyle is with the sks and agog/halo sight/ or the 870 and slugs/lazer/acog. Recon's a great mobile spawn for the squad and I've turned a battlefield(tehe) with the MAVs spotting ability. Recon and support are my favorite classes, with engi awesome if you I can find a helo pilot that doesn't bail at first lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That being said, can't wait to get the M98 and actually learn to do some sniping so that when I hit, it's a kill. Right now @ 15-30 m away, it takes 2 headshots or 5 bodyshots with the sks to kill something, but I love the carbines for the accuracy/low recoil. Excited for the buffs, when they come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Revive 100"


the sks like every sniper riffles takes 1 hit to the head to kill someone... and i tested this at more then 1000meters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I hit a jet pilot last night. It was completely luck and random though. I got pissed at him strafing me, so I just unloaded my M39 on him and actually headshot with one of them.


priceless


----------



## PoopaScoopa

From the old "An Audiophile guide to BC2" dev blog:
Quote:


> we do all audio processing in 32-bit IEEE floating point (at 48kHz) in order to maintain the highest fidelity possible in the final audio stream we deliver to the platform's underlying audio driver
> 
> On PC we convert our audio to 16-bit PCM before sending it to DirectSound instead of relying on DirectSound to do it for us. This is mostly a legacy workaround for compatibility/quality issues with some sound cards, but adding support for more than 16-bit output would result in an invalidation of many years worth of tweaking and tuning done to reliably output quality audio through DirectSound, without any noticeable improvement in final audio fidelity
> 
> If you're really keen on audio, you will want to either avoid using the internal DAC that is on your sound card (PC) or in your console. This is simple to do, just make sure you use digital audio output!
> 
> Let's simplify all this down and say that 5.1/48kHz/16-bit will get you the best experience on PC.
> Once we've mixed and mastered everything down to a single "full scale" audio stream, 16 bits means plenty of dynamic range.
> 
> Hardware acceleration has been trailing the obvious development in how audio is treated in games for years, unlike graphics acceleration that instead has pushed that area continuously forward. Nowadays even GPGPUs suit the needs of contemporary audio processing better than do hardware accelerating sound cards
> Even the software APIs available for these cards are lacking in many areas, mainly by retaining the structure of DirectSound that even Microsoft themselves have now abandoned for game development in favor of the more up-to-date XAudio API.


http://www.shaytastic.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=pnq045f483vfqefsp7742bq591&topic=145.msg589#msg589


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quite sure, many of my clan mates are getting this issue as well with their computers at stock settings.


Since the first patch i only got that error a few times.. after i updated bios and forgot to turn LLC back on. ..


----------



## Fr0sty

i had my game crash a few times in a row on same server and out of nowhere..

and sometimes it doesnt even bug out for weeks..

so i've learned to live with it the way it is and accept its flaws


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How you didn't realize there was mouse acceleration is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any bit of mouse acceleration drives me nuts.


Mouse acceleration is awesome, at least for myself using a thumb track ball. It gives you precision when you move it slow yet when you move it fast it gives you the ability to turn around very fast. Not sure how well it works on a mouse though.


----------



## Imrac

Another Short clip... Don't mind the voices, was on skype. (Guy/daughter talking was on the coast shooting at me)


----------



## perablenta

Here is a video where I use a RU F35 to kill some US players. Yes a Russian F35


----------



## perablenta

Here is the episode 2. Playing hide and seek :


----------



## Amhro

tip - dont make slowmo unless you have 60+ fps


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is a video where I use a RU F35 to kill some US players. Yes a Russian F35










for Red Alert 2 intro music...its burned into my brain


----------



## perablenta

yeah, sure.... thx


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> yeah, sure.... thx


Is it just me or are edits not working? When I edited a post yesterday it didn't show up but if I clicked edit again, my edit would still be there in the text editor, but not in my post after I clicked submit. And now when I quote you it's not quoting what I see on your post, I'm assuming you edited it to what I'm quoting....


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*
> 
> I am using Beta 14 of MSI AB, and what would you say is the best combination of colors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Found a fix
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1464345-msi-afterburner-wont-record-fxaa-injector.html


its cool that you found a fix, i had no problems with the afterburner beta 10.
regarding of the colours, it all depends on what you like to see. i had the redNegative 0.77, greenNegative 0.80.
I'm using Danoc's 1.25 FXAA base file and used JoshMDB's v5 FXAA as a guide of tweaking. Danoc's fxaa renders more anisotropic(sharpness) into the game, but its chewing off almost 20fps on my card. JoshMDB v5 files just changed the colours. i could upload my config if you want to try it out.


----------



## Fr0sty

played 5 rounds of rush but the massive lag killed my session short









on top of that it was a sniper fest + some dude was mav'ing us ...

can't wait till dice make it a 1 roadkill per mav or even destrouy the mav if it rams into something too hard


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Just thought I'd share this for some of us addicted:

Quote:


> Tactical Coffee Mug Lets You Fit All Your Gun Accessories on your Coffee Mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geekosystem.com/tactical-rail-coffee-mug/


----------



## Fr0sty

tactical mug

now i've seen it all


----------



## scutzi128

thats a sick foregrip/bipod


----------



## Zippy476

I keep trying to get into this game but coming from Arma I just keep struggling with the concepts of the game. What I just don't understand is why vehicles spawn so fast? You work and work to kill a tank and then once its down three more seem to take its place. I just don't understand the concept of not having a certain number allocated to each side or it least make the respawn time longer.


----------



## perablenta

Your looking at the the wrong way. Arma is a combat simulator Battlefield 3 is a FPS. It targets a much bigger player base and most of them would quit the game if they had to wait for ANYTHING longer then 30 seconds.

Not to mention the part where you have to sprint for a kilometer to get to a flag if you don't get a ride.


----------



## mathelm

That and the fact that vehicle respawn can be turned off by the server admin...


----------



## digitally

this brings back memories.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is it just me or are edits not working? When I edited a post yesterday it didn't show up but if I clicked edit again, my edit would still be there in the text editor, but not in my post after I clicked submit. And now when I quote you it's not quoting what I see on your post, I'm assuming you edited it to what I'm quoting....


Yep, I've had that glitch. Blame "Huddler", the whizz-bang interactive content management front end this site now uses. May not be as "mature" as BB code, but it is the latest and greatest.......with a few bugs.


----------



## Norlig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this brings back memories.


Cool vid, but they could atleast have recorded the game with better graphics enabled


----------



## TheYonderGod

Man my last round was awesome, I need to start recording all my games, it was rush defense on Seine Crossing, most of my team sucked and they pretty much blew through the first 3 bases, and then on the last one there was like 10 of them bunched up in the alleyway with stairs, where I put a red square on the picture below, and I shot some rockets at the buildings above them and got a ton of rubble kills. And then I went around flanked like 5 more of them where the blue square is, and then I ran back and killed a couple stranglers and someone mortaring and stole their LAV, and it was game over for them


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Man my last round was awesome, I need to start recording all my games, it was rush defense on Seine Crossing, most of my team sucked and they pretty much blew through the first 3 bases, and then on the last one there was like 10 of them bunched up in the alleyway with stairs, where I put a red square on the picture below, and I shot some rockets at the buildings above them and got a ton of rubble kills. And then I went around flanked like 5 more of them where the blue square is, and then I ran back and killed a couple stranglers and someone mortaring and stole their LAV, and it was game over for them


sounded like a fun game indeed


----------



## CallsignVega

Great, now I keep getting the disconnected from EA BS all the time now crashing my game.


----------



## Fr0sty

had the weirdest of crash happen to me

had flickering and no more video signal and i realised it rebooted ... :O

after a round..

ohhh and you gotta love the hit detection sometimes

hit someone with tank shells directly in their stomach point blank range yet he still has time to lay c4 down and blow your tank

yayyy


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> had the weirdest of crash happen to me
> had flickering and no more video signal and i realised it rebooted ... :O
> after a round..
> ohhh and you gotta love the hit detection sometimes
> hit someone with tank shells directly in their stomach point blank range yet he still has time to lay c4 down and blow your tank
> yayyy


Over heating maybe?


----------



## CallsignVega

Is no one else getting these "Disconnected from EA" and crash out of game problems the last day or two? Just started happening to me for no apparent reason. So frustrating.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Over heating maybe?


not at all

gpu's and cpu is just fine


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Is no one else getting these "Disconnected from EA" and crash out of game problems the last day or two? Just started happening to me for no apparent reason. So frustrating.


Same here. Happens when I try to join servers now. It's really annoying.


----------



## james8

Disconnected from EA seems to appear again after the small patch


----------



## IronWill1991

I haven't play BF3 in a couple weeks and I noticed I have 148MB patch. When did that patch came out?


----------



## Krazee

Last night was pretty fun again


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just thought I'd share this for some of us addicted:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical Coffee Mug Lets You Fit All Your Gun Accessories on your Coffee Mug
Click to expand...

lmao, that is awesome.

Cost $250


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I haven't play BF3 in a couple weeks and I noticed I have 148MB patch. When did that patch came out?


It came out a couple weeks ago


----------



## calavera

you know it.

http://9gag.com/gag/2955344


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I haven't play BF3 in a couple weeks and I noticed I have 148MB patch. When did that patch came out?


Haven't played in about a week here myself. Had an almost decent game then, so now have to wait for the planets to re-aline and another cold front to hit hell before I can try again......


----------



## Fr0sty

famas in real life






:O


----------



## snoball

So after nearly a month of playing the game fine I've gotten 4 or 5 disconnected from EA online errors in the last 48 hours, what gives?


----------



## Karlz3r

Any suggestions what settings could I run with my system and at 1920x1200?

I play at 32man MP servers. Currently all-low for the FPS to not drop too much.
Would love to see better visuals, but the FPS shouldn't handicap the gameplay.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Any suggestions what settings could I run with my system and at 1920x1200?
> 
> I play at 32man MP servers. Currently all-low for the FPS to not drop too much.
> Would love to see better visuals, but the FPS shouldn't handicap the gameplay.


You should be able to run mostly or all High settings I would think. At least all medium settings should net you 60+ fps I would hope. Pretty decent gpu, plenty of ram and great cpu. Can't you just test? Enable the fps counter in-game, and try out a few different settings is probably the best way to find out.


----------



## Hillskill

Any Euro based players up for games in the next few hours the *Men of Honour* server is well worth a look. No RPGs or M320s on Metro.............decent games to be had!


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> famas in real life
> 
> :O


The Famas is near OP in almost every game it's in, but IRL it's pretty sub par. I don't get it.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> famas in real life


Dat rate of fire...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the ambush method
> if the person is moving in a predictable path you can predict where she will be withing the next 3seconds so you place your cursor where the victim should be in 3seconds.. make sure to have the correct distance measurement but with practice it aint that hard
> a trick to practice long range kills .. aim for center mass so you have a bigger target to hit but you will have to double tap it with a bolt action riffles
> *the sks like every sniper riffles takes 1 hit to the head to kill someone... and i tested this at more then 1000meters*
> priceless


I must be doing something wrong then. I had to switch to the SV98 in metro to get those 1 kill headshots @ 50m. I do the same think with the sks, and my rifle just laughs at me. It's all like," oh wut, you actually thought that would kill somebody.... lulz...4 more rounds please." Point blank range takes 3 shots body shots with the sks.. I fail.. hard

I've been recon hunting in the larger maps and stood directly behind somebody and shot them in the head and no dice. They turn around and kill me before I can get that 2nd shot off. This is why I started using the 870/slug combo, I don't have to worry about it, BAM "hit marker" = death


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piskooooo*
> 
> The Famas is near OP in almost every game it's in, but IRL it's pretty sub par. I don't get it.


didnt look sub par in real life

did you notice how fast he emptied out his mag at full auto?

it shows that the gun has an epic rate of fire

wich is the only thing this gun has

and on another note .. i hate the karkand maps

but this one wasnt a bad round ...

hopped in a tank with a camping driver







once it blew up another driver took the control and camped it right next to the ennemy's spawn at the end and i milked so many kills









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23047999/1/338586921/

but the next one was rpg spam city









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23061846/1/338586921/

javelin + rpg spam on every corners :O

and the funny thing is on the start of the game i rushed the lav with 4 passenger to flag F and G and we took em and i ran to subburb flag took it .. went to market and my first death... yet we lost all the flags 1 min later :O

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I must be doing something wrong then. I had to switch to the SV98 in metro to get those 1 kill headshots @ 50m. I do the same think with the sks, and my rifle just laughs at me. It's all like," oh wut, you actually thought that would kill somebody.... lulz...4 more rounds please." Point blank range takes 3 shots body shots with the sks.. I fail.. hard
> I've been recon hunting in the larger maps and stood directly behind somebody and shot them in the head and no dice. They turn around and kill me before I can get that 2nd shot off. This is why I started using the 870/slug combo, I don't have to worry about it, BAM "hit marker" = death


dunno what to tell you

maybe its the hit registration messing up


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You should be able to run mostly or all High settings I would think. At least all medium settings should net you 60+ fps I would hope. Pretty decent gpu, plenty of ram and great cpu. Can't you just test? Enable the fps counter in-game, and try out a few different settings is probably the best way to find out.


I just checked and I was able to play at low-med settings (no AA) and 2xAF.
At all med, the FPS dropped below 60 a couple of times in the middle of action, so had to lower the settings a bit.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys i figured you might wanna check this out. I haven't tried it but it's getting popular around here these parts.

http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/screenshots

Might be a good effort to see if this actually helps boost fps performances. I am sure you can do the same thing ingame settings but this has more options and i dunno about editing the config cuz i don't mess with that anymore. Used to back in Bad Co days. Still makes me wonder if there is actually bloom we can disable in BF3. I know BFBC 2 has bloom but i do spot a few bloom spots in BF3 but that could be just realtime sun reflection on a metal object. Whatcha think?


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hey guys i figured you might wanna check this out. I haven't tried it but it's getting popular around here these parts.
> http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/screenshots
> Might be a good effort to see if this actually helps boost fps performances. I am sure you can do the same thing ingame settings but this has more options and i dunno about editing the config cuz i don't mess with that anymore. Used to back in Bad Co days. Still makes me wonder if there is actually bloom we can disable in BF3. I know BFBC 2 has bloom but i do spot a few bloom spots in BF3 but that could be just realtime sun reflection on a metal object. Whatcha think?


I have this BF3 settings editor, but it doesn't seem to actually change anything. I've clicked the "controller vibration" setting to off everytime I open the editor, and no matter if I save settings or not, it doesn't stay. Past that, I haven't tried anything other than the commarose fix and jet brake fix. Of which I see not difference either. And I save the settings to a profile, and it always sets them back to the original settings.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> I have this BF3 settings editor, but it doesn't seem to actually change anything. I've clicked the "controller vibration" setting to off everytime I open the editor, and no matter if I save settings or not, it doesn't stay. Past that, I haven't tried anything other than the commarose fix and jet brake fix. Of which I see not difference either. And I save the settings to a profile, and it always sets them back to the original settings.


its happen like that because you do use cloud try save the settings to local close the game and re-open at local again, because some settings and software are no recognized like that some how its always like that *don't ask me why because* . it is just my 2 cents


----------



## dVeLoPe

is theiri a problem with my game??? everyitme i get in the chopper or jet or in the air the textures are like fuzzy hazy flickery only in air..


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> its happen like that because you do use cloud try save the settings to local close the game and re-open at local again, because some settings and software are no recognized like that some how its always like that *don't ask me why because* . it is just my 2 cents


Ok, I kinda get what you're saying, but not completely. Since I'm using the cloud data, it's retrieving my settings from there? So that trumps the settings used by the editor? So, how exactly do I get it to use the settings on the editor and not the cloud settings? Thanks.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Is there a way to record with fraps at 30 fps but while still playing at higher fps? I don't have 'lock frame-rate while recording' checked but it still locks it. The files are way too big if I record at 60 fps (about 4gb every 2 minutes)


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Ok, I kinda get what you're saying, but not completely. Since I'm using the cloud data, it's retrieving my settings from there? So that trumps the settings used by the editor? So, how exactly do I get it to use the settings on the editor and not the cloud settings? Thanks.


Kill the cloud settings? Turn them off in Origin.


----------



## Reloaded83

Ah. Ok well it asked me for local or cloud, chose local, and the settings editor worked fine. Unfortunately, it kept causing "disconnected from ea" or the game not starting correctly. Once I closed it, the game ran fine again. All I really wanted the editor for was to turn off the vibration for the controller because since the last patch, it's been automatically set to on. I edited the game settings to vibration 0 but it didn't seem to work. Think I may have used the wrong program. brb.


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is there a way to record with fraps at 30 fps but while still playing at higher fps? I don't have 'lock frame-rate while recording' checked but it still locks it. The files are way too big if I record at 60 fps (about 4gb every 2 minutes)


Yes, its called MSI afterburner.

P.S. Download the beta version so you can record the audio to.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is theiri a problem with my game??? everyitme i get in the chopper or jet or in the air the textures are like fuzzy hazy flickery only in air..


I've had the textures being weird once when high above ground in a helicopter, although it was only after I had changed the graphics settings and it was all fine after restarting the game.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is there a way to record with fraps at 30 fps but while still playing at higher fps? I don't have 'lock frame-rate while recording' checked but it still locks it. The files are way too big if I record at 60 fps (about 4gb every 2 minutes)


MSI Afterburner allows that, also allows to record at 720p quality (Even 1080p) at a very small cost of hard drive space compared to FRAPS.


----------



## Fr0sty

so many bf3 servers emtpy


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I just checked and I was able to play at low-med settings (no AA) and 2xAF.
> At all med, the FPS dropped below 60 a couple of times in the middle of action, so had to lower the settings a bit.


wat? I play at Ultra with shadows at high all AA options disabled and 8xAF, and i rarely go below 45 frames....that's with the 1Gb 6950. You should have absolutely no problems


----------



## faulkton

i got killed by an admin for 'chopper whoring' ... i was sitting up high and swooping down to take out one of the TWO heli while trying to avoid their jets.. only one on my team in the sky.. ***?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> wat? I play at Ultra with shadows at high all AA options disabled and 8xAF, and i rarely go below 45 frames....that's with the 1Gb 6950. You should have absolutely no problems


64 player servers?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so many bf3 servers emtpy


I noticed this also. Alot of 64 player server are just empty. It's tough to get people to join since no one wants to join an empty server.

Any word on what the next DLC willl be?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I just checked and I was able to play at low-med settings (no AA) and 2xAF.
> At all med, the FPS dropped below 60 a couple of times in the middle of action, so had to lower the settings a bit.


This is weird
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> wat? I play at Ultra with shadows at high all AA options disabled and 8xAF, and i rarely go below 45 frames....that's with the 1Gb 6950. You should have absolutely no problems


This. I play all high settings with 4x mSAA and 4x AF @ 1080p with no issues. I can play with SSAO or HBAO if I want, but I don't like the way they look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 64 player servers?


Yup. No problem there either; large or small.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I noticed this also. Alot of 64 player server are just empty. It's tough to get people to join since no one wants to join an empty server.
> Any word on what the next DLC willl be?


I purposely went looking for an empty server to practice my flying on a Learn2Fly server. 20 minutes later there were a dozen more people and the other pilot and I getting taken out by doucey people sitting the AA gun killing us before we got off the ground. Went looking for another server.

The no explosive servers for Metro are the hardest to find/join. Metro is such a decent map without the m320/rockets/frag round spam.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I noticed this also. Alot of 64 player server are just empty. It's tough to get people to join since no one wants to join an empty server.
> Any word on what the next DLC willl be?


It's starting to depend more on the time of day as well. Evenings, the servers are the most busy. That aside, I think we all know by now the 64 player servers suffer from the most lag/performance issues, so that's another reason they are few and far between now.


----------



## Wheezo

So I have been playing for quite a few hours now, and I can live with most bugs but one that annoys me most is I keep getting stuck on things when I am sprinting. I have to jump to continue sprinting again.

Is this network lag or is it a common problem that others have and just live with?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 64 player servers?


Yes.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> So I have been playing for quite a few hours now, and I can live with most bugs but one that annoys me most is I keep getting stuck on things when I am sprinting. I have to jump to continue sprinting again.
> 
> Is this network lag or is it a common problem that others have and just live with?
> 
> Any suggestions?


I only have 24ish hours play time and this is the one thing that constantly aggravates me. I think its a common issue.










Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> I only have 24ish hours play time and this is the one thing that constantly aggravates me. I think its a common issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


Good. I'm glad it's not my network lagging.









It would be nice if we could view our ping.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just thought I'd share this for some of us addicted:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Tactical Coffee Mug Lets You Fit All Your Gun Accessories on your Coffee Mug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geekosystem.com/tactical-rail-coffee-mug/
Click to expand...

Nice mug for $250, rofl.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is weird
> This. I play all high settings with 4x mSAA and 4x AF @ 1080p with no issues. I can play with SSAO or HBAO if I want, but I don't like the way they look.
> Yup. No problem there either; large or small.
> I purposely went looking for an empty server to practice my flying on a Learn2Fly server. 20 minutes later there were a dozen more people and the other pilot and I getting taken out by doucey people sitting the AA gun killing us before we got off the ground. Went looking for another server.
> The no explosive servers for Metro are the hardest to find/join. Metro is such a decent map without the m320/rockets/frag round spam.


Where have you found a server that enforces no frag round spam? I've found plenty of no rockets/M320 but everyone just switches to frag round shotguns and you are back to square one.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> I noticed this also. Alot of 64 player server are just empty. It's tough to get people to join since no one wants to join an empty server.
> Any word on what the next DLC willl be?


no idea on what's the next dlc

we should all play on the ocn server

last time i played with a couple ocn'er was fun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Yes.


on release day and up until the 1st or 2nd patch i was able to play 64 servers everything at ultra and then i had major lag so i lowered my settings and now everything plays fine

same drivers as before also

2 6870 should handle that for sure .. but it doesnt seem to want to nowadays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where have you found a server that enforces no frag round spam? I've found plenty of no rockets/M320 but everyone just switches to frag round shotguns and you are back to square one.


i played on one and they kept banning people for using rpg's or m320's

but its very hard to find


----------



## rageofthepeon

Finally got to play Battlefield 3 last night and it was a blast except for being brand new to the maps and not knowing the layout. That and snipers, makes me miss BFBC2 with recon restrictions. What's the point of attacking in Rush if your not pushing towards the Mcoms.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> wat? I play at Ultra with shadows at high all AA options disabled and 8xAF, and i rarely go below 45 frames....that's with the 1Gb 6950. You should have absolutely no problems


Well, with the settings at low-med, the fps averaged at over 70 or 80, but it dipped below 60, I mean around 52 min FPS.
But that was only with 5 minutes of gameplay. It might go lower than that and that's when I would start feeling awkward.
I am sensitive when it comes to FPS, so I like to keep it at 60.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is weird
> This. I play all high settings with 4x mSAA and 4x AF @ 1080p with no issues. I can play with SSAO or HBAO if I want, but I don't like the way they look.
> Yup. No problem there either; large or small.
> I purposely went looking for an empty server to practice my flying on a Learn2Fly server. 20 minutes later there were a dozen more people and the other pilot and I getting taken out by doucey people sitting the AA gun killing us before we got off the ground. Went looking for another server.
> The no explosive servers for Metro are the hardest to find/join. Metro is such a decent map without the m320/rockets/frag round spam.
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you found a server that enforces no frag round spam? I've found plenty of no rockets/M320 but everyone just switches to frag round shotguns and you are back to square one.
Click to expand...

I found 1 of those 64p metro servers that banned all explosives AND all shotguns. The game is so quiet lol, dunno about any other servers banning these things, wouldn't make much sense to ban them on most other maps. It was a hardcore server to, so if you search for rpg, m320, no, metro, (some of those key words) you can probably find it.

Here's one, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/eb103f8b-ed38-4108-969d-b013baa8bd0e/VvV-Metro-Killzone-NO-EXPLSV-SHOTGUNS-HC-vvvbattalion-com/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Where have you found a server that enforces no frag round spam? I've found plenty of no rockets/M320 but everyone just switches to frag round shotguns and you are back to square one.


I normally play on two, one of them is a VI "violent industries" server and the other one always has a que depth of 8-10 people when I get on in late evening that I can't remember the name of. The one I can't remember the name of has very active admins, I got kicked once because I spawned on beacon on the 2nd floor of the RU uncap and I didn't know it. Got back in afterwards and apologized and all was well







. The watch for frag rounds and no grenades, too.

Its on my favorites, I'll post a link to them when I get home. Because of the long wait times, I don't get to play on it very much. The VI server doesn't have very active admins, but there's a bot for auto kicking with explosives, I'm not sure if it checks for frag round deaths. IIRC, the other server I have to link to has no USAS too







. Damn I hate that shotgun.

But 64 player on metro is actually a decent challenge with no explosives.

edit: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/51232b99-717d-4438-9bbf-f33043f41e80/24-7-Metro-1400-Tick-1-No-Explosives-Eternal-Victory-com/

teheh forgot i could get to battlelog from other computers








----

I want to play with some OCN'ers, but I have no mic. I PTFO normally but have been playing on metro to get my recon/support kit points :d.

edit edit:

how do you use smoke with mortars?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> how do you use smoke with mortars?


Press 2 when you set up.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Well, with the settings at low-med, the fps averaged at over 70 or 80, but it dipped below 60, I mean around 52 min FPS.
> But that was only with 5 minutes of gameplay. It might go lower than that and that's when I would start feeling awkward.
> I am sensitive when it comes to FPS, so I like to keep it at 60.


No offense, but, that is dumb.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Well, with the settings at low-med, the fps averaged at over 70 or 80, but it dipped below 60, I mean around 52 min FPS.
> But that was only with 5 minutes of gameplay. It might go lower than that and that's when I would start feeling awkward.
> I am sensitive when it comes to FPS, so I like to keep it at 60.


I still don't get why people lower the Anisotropic Filter, leaving it at 16X won't even hurt you by 1fps, it's pointless to reduce it.

I'm also very sensitive to having a minimum of at least 60fps at the worst situation (Huge explosion), and I lowered the textures from High to Ultra, mainly because they are the SAME texture quality, only difference is Ultra takes a good 200MB more of vram compared to High, but they look identically the same, and I mean it.

Also disabled MSAA as it is quite pointless at 2560x1440, with AA Post (FXAA) at High (Or using FXAA Injector) it gets rid of all the jaggies.









Oh, and of course, I also disabled Motion Blur as it is pretty much useless and it is a disadvantage at Multiplayer shooters.

Here are my settings;



With cards at stock I have an average of 100-120fps and I have some drops to like 80fps at worse.


----------



## Lahey

I play on texture/shadow/effects high, mesh/terrain quality/terrain decoration medium, 16xAF, MSAA off, game FXAA off, motion blur off, AO off.
I do use FXAA injector so there's some extra performance loss.

@ sig rig, fps when not much is happening 30-60 even drops below 30 quite often especially on b2k maps, I only play on 64 player servers.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lahey*
> 
> I play on texture/shadow/effects high, mesh/terrain quality/terrain decoration medium, 16xAF, MSAA off, game FXAA off, motion blur off, AO off.
> I do use FXAA injector so there's some extra performance loss.
> @ sig rig, fps when not much is happening 30-60 even drops below 30 quite often especially on b2k maps, I only play on 64 player servers.


That's because of your CPU, if you upgraded to an i5 2500k your FPS would double.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> No offense, but, that is dumb.


Why would I be offended? I know my own body.

I also have a problem with low FPS projectors, where I end up seeing the red-green-blue all across the screen.

When the FPS starts nearing the 30-40 mark at times, I actually do start feeling handicapped and weird compared to the ordinary 60 that I am used to.

Why am I telling this anyway, you know best.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Why would I be offended? I know my own body.
> I also have a problem with low FPS projectors, where I end up seeing the red-green-blue all across the screen.
> When the FPS starts nearing the 30-40 mark at times, I actually do start feeling handicapped and weird compared to the ordinary 60 that I am used to.
> Why am I telling this anyway, you know best.


Well of coarse i know best









I just have never understood the problem some have when games drop below 60 fps, when the human eye can barely differentiate between 28 and 60+.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Well of coarse i know best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just have never understood the problem some have when games drop below 60 fps, when the human eye can barely differentiate between 28 and 60+.


Wether or not we see 24fps smooth on movies doesn't change the fact that playing at a constant 60fps vs 30fps does make a huge difference for most people, if you can't tell the difference then you definitely have somthing wrong with your eyes.









This has been discussed a thousand times, please don't start another topic on this thread about it, discuss it via private or open a new thread.


----------



## Krusher33

I tried to watch my fps but... I seriously need it smack dab in the middle of the screen. In heavy situations I'd forget it's even on.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Well of coarse i know best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I just have never understood the problem some have when games drop below 60 fps, when the human eye can barely differentiate between 28 and 60*+.


You have obviously never played a game then. I can see the difference between 59 and 60 even! It is huge! Hell, i can even see the difference between 60 and 120!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I normally play on two, one of them is a VI "violent industries" server and the other one always has a que depth of 8-10 people when I get on in late evening that I can't remember the name of. The one I can't remember the name of has very active admins, I got kicked once because I spawned on beacon on the 2nd floor of the RU uncap and I didn't know it. Got back in afterwards and apologized and all was well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The watch for frag rounds and no grenades, too.
> Its on my favorites, I'll post a link to them when I get home. Because of the long wait times, I don't get to play on it very much. The VI server doesn't have very active admins, but there's a bot for auto kicking with explosives, I'm not sure if it checks for frag round deaths. IIRC, the other server I have to link to has no USAS too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Damn I hate that shotgun.
> But 64 player on metro is actually a decent challenge with no explosives.
> edit: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/51232b99-717d-4438-9bbf-f33043f41e80/24-7-Metro-1400-Tick-1-No-Explosives-Eternal-Victory-com/
> teheh forgot i could get to battlelog from other computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> I want to play with some OCN'ers, but I have no mic. I PTFO normally but have been playing on metro to get my recon/support kit points :d.
> edit edit:
> how do you use smoke with mortars?


1 for frag mortar and 2 for smoke mortar once mortar is deployed

metro is borin even with explosive or not

no flanking route everything is so tight and open

only played metro to unlock my classes

and i rarely play it these days unless i want to unlock scopes for a gun really quick if the gun doesnt suck badly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You have obviously never played a game then. I can see the difference between 59 and 60 even! It is huge! Hell, i can even see the difference between 60 and 120!


60hz monitors can display 120frames?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 60hz monitors can display 120frames?


Well they will perform at 120fps but they will not display true 120fps, I guess he meant on a 120Hz monitor.

But still, it does make a difference, I still can't believe there are people out there who still claim they see no difference between 30fps and 60fps.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 1 for frag mortar and 2 for smoke mortar once mortar is deployed
> metro is borin even with explosive or not
> no flanking route everything is so tight and open
> only played metro to unlock my classes
> and i rarely play it these days unless i want to unlock scopes for a gun really quick if the gun doesnt suck badly
> 60hz monitors can display 120frames?


I take it for what it is. Playing on metro to unlock guns right now







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well they will perform at 120fps but they will not display true 120fps, I guess he meant on a 120Hz monitor.
> But still, it does make a difference, I still can't believe there are people out there who still claim they see no difference between 30fps and 60fps.


This, no one considers the individual. I can't tell a difference between 60fps and 120fps, but I can for sure tell the difference from 45fps to 60fps. I'm incredibly sensitive to screen tear/micro stutter. When I first started BF3, the screen tear was so bad that I had to up all of my settings to put more of a strain on the GPU (on campain).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 1 for frag mortar and 2 for smoke mortar once mortar is deployed
> metro is borin even with explosive or not
> no flanking route everything is so tight and open
> only played metro to unlock my classes
> and i rarely play it these days unless i want to unlock scopes for a gun really quick if the gun doesnt suck badly
> *60hz monitors can display 120frames*?


I do have more than 1 TV in my home and check this, OMG....one of them is 120Hz! Hey, now how about that my friend?


----------



## Lrs3329

i play with a couple of people from ocn. invite me Lrs3329


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I do have more than 1 TV in my home and check this, OMG....one of them is 120Hz! Hey, now how about that my friend?


TV's aren't actually true 120Hz. At least none that I have seen.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> TV's aren't actually true 120Hz. At least none that I have seen.


From experience, this is true. No TV on the market now is actually 120hz. They have a CMR (Clear Motion Rate) of "120hz/240hz/480hz"/ect but the actual refresh rate does not deviate from 24/30/60hz.

Sorry Brad







.


----------



## iARDAs

Doesnt a TV need to have a Dual DVI link to be able to use 120 hz?

other cables seem to have limitations.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Doesnt a TV need to have a Dual DVI link to be able to use 120 hz?
> other cables seem to have limitations.


Correct.

I have not tried a 120Hz monitor so I can't tell wether it's noticeable or not (But I'm sure it is as many people claim so), but I can tell for sure that on my Dell U2711 (2560x1440 IPS 60Hz) I can definitely notice a huge difference between 30fps and 60fps.


----------



## Phantom_Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Doesnt a TV need to have a Dual DVI link to be able to use 120 hz?
> other cables seem to have limitations.


Yes. You would still be restricted to 1080p too. Higher resolutions require more bandwidth than Dual DVI can provide at 120Hz.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *#34833*
> Wether or not we see 24fps smooth on movies doesn't change the fact that playing at a constant 60fps vs 30fps does make a huge difference for most people, if you can't tell the difference then you definitely have somthing wrong with your eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has been discussed a thousand times, *please don't* start another topic on this thread about it, discuss it via private or open a new thread.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *#34837*
> Well they will perform at 120fps but they will not display true 120fps, I guess he meant on a 120Hz monitor.
> But still, it does make a difference, I still can't believe there are people out there who still claim they see no difference between 30fps and 60fps.


"please don't "...But then ya did...









On a more helpful note, was organizing a bit and came across my old Logitech Socom 2 USB headset for the ps2 I used to have. Was about to throw it out and thought, what the heck. Plugged it in and windows saw it and loaded the correct driver. It works perfectly in BF3.

So any of the micless out there, dig through your junk and get on mumble OCN server.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> "please don't "...But then ya did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more helpful note, was organizing a bit and came across my old Logitech Socom 2 USB headset for the ps2 I used to have. Was about to throw it out and thought, what the heck. Plugged it in and windows saw it and loaded the correct driver. It works perfectly in BF3.
> So any of the micless out there, dig through your junk and get on mumble OCN server.


My bad, I apologize.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Correct.
> I have not tried a 120Hz monitor so I can't tell wether it's noticeable or not (But I'm sure it is as many people claim so), but I can tell for sure that on my Dell U2711 (2560x1440 IPS 60Hz) I can definitely notice a huge difference between 30fps and 60fps.


Of course there is a difference, but people Kevlo might not notice it that much, thus insulting other people for different opinions/experiences; just a way to show his ignorance.

I ended up playing at the lowest settings again, because my system just doesn't seem to cut it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Of course there is a difference, but people Kevlo might not notice it that much, thus insulting other people for different opinions/experiences; just a way to show his ignorance.
> I ended up playing at the lowest settings again, because my system just doesn't seem to cut it.


This is exactly the reason I did not want to start a discussion about it, there was no need to disrespect Kevlo at all.

As of now the Hz/FPS discussion is over, please don't re-take it.









By the way, I don't think you need to lower all to Low to get +60fps.

Try the following: All HIGH + AA Post Medium + AA Deferred OFF + Motion Blur OFF + AFx16 + Ambient Occlussion OFF.

Apply and restart the game, I'm sure you will get +60fps at 99% of the time with those settings.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My bad, I apologize.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Of course there is a difference, but people Kevlo might not notice it that much, thus insulting other people for different opinions/experiences; just a way to show his ignorance.
> I ended up playing at the lowest settings again, because my system just doesn't seem to cut it.


LOL... You can't win can ya.....









Wiki... for what it's worth

The human eye and its brain interface, the human visual system, can process 10 to 12 separate images per second, perceiving them individually.[1] The visual cortex holds onto one image for about one-fifteenth of a second, so if another image is received during that period an illusion of continuity is created, allowing a sequence of still images to give the impression of smooth motion. Early silent films had a frame rate from 14 to 24 FPS but by using projectors with dual- and triple-blade shutters the rate was multiplied two or three times as seen by the audience. Studies by Thomas Edison determined that *any rate below 46 FPS "will strain the eye.*"[2] In the mid- to late-1920s, the frame rate for silent films increased to about 20 to 26 FPS.[2] When sound film was first introduced in 1926, variations in film speed were no longer tolerated as the human ear was more sensitive to changes in audio frequency. From 1927 to 1930, the rate of 24 FPS became standardized for 35 mm sound film; a speed of 456 millimetres (18.0 in) per second.[1] This allowed for simple two-blade shutters to give a projected series of images at 48 per second. Many modern 35 mm film projectors use three-blade shutters to give 72 images per second-each frame flashed on screen three times.[2]


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> From experience, this is true. No TV on the market now is actually 120hz. They have a CMR (Clear Motion Rate) of "120hz/240hz/480hz"/ect but the actual refresh rate does not deviate from 24/30/60hz.
> Sorry Brad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Acer GD245HQbid 120Hz 3D


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Acer GD245HQbid 120Hz 3D


That's a monitor not a TV, if you'd have said "I've got a 120Hz monitor" every one would have said "sweet". TV's are typically Single-link DVI/HDMI and only capable of 60Hz. (and just encase there's more coming, that's an input rate of 60Hz, internally they can refresh faster and add frames.)


----------



## kcuestag

Alright, I think that was enough.

Let's get back on topic with the game, and forget about Hz/fps.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Acer GD245HQbid 120Hz 3D


That not a TV, it's a "gaming" monitor







.

Do want though.

I love the orange for some reason. *looks at orange shoelaces* wonder why


----------



## Kevlo

Thread Successfully Destabilized

Objective Complete


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> Thread Successfully Destabilized
> Objective Complete


Let's stabilize this thread. Does anybody know when the big patch is coming out?


----------



## H60Ninja

Hey guys new montage up tell me what you think, thanks









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w_ccv9TBk0


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey guys new montage up tell me what you think, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w_ccv9TBk0


nice bud







make more vids i love to watch those


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> nice bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make more vids i love to watch those


Thanks lol i will


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Let's stabilize this thread. Does anybody know when the big patch is coming out?


Hopefully within the end of March, but I am hopeless on that.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hopefully within the end of March, but I am hopeless on that.


I thought it was supposed to be near the end of the year for this next big patch?

What's a better gun: the MK11 Mod 0 or the SKS, and why?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Let's stabilize this thread. Does anybody know when the big patch is coming out?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully within the end of March, but I am hopeless on that.
Click to expand...

Pushed back to end of March now??? I would hope for mid-March at least. I guess it may be acceptable to take a bit longer, as long as those patch notes they released was only about 1/4 of the total patches effects









Sidenote:

Any of you west coast gamers, check out the NCIX servers, great ping to me and usually loaded with people at peak times. Only problem is they don't have any HC servers. (Go "complain" on their forum like I did, maybe we get one).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pushed back to end of March now??? I would hope for mid-March at least. I guess it may be acceptable to take a bit longer, as long as those patch notes they released was only about 1/4 of the total patches effects


There has never been a patch date from DICE at all, but my guess is if it comes in March, it will be at the end of the month.

I really hope that patch list was not even 1/4 of the whole patch, because those are just weapon balances.. I want bug fixes, performance improvements (The last 2 patches have decreased performance overall quite a bit), and stability fixes ("BF3 Has stopped working", you were disconnected from EA ONLINE... etc).


----------



## skyn3t

Yes let's stabilize this THREAD , who WHO who toke me out from the list ?







: mad:
















Edited : that's why i have no one to Play


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> Yes let's stabilize this THREAD , who WHO who toke me out from the list ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : mad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited : that's why i have no one to Play


I haven't even been added yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be near the end of the year for this next big patch?
> 
> What's a better gun: the MK11 Mod 0 or the SKS, and why?


sks for the faster fire rate


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I thought it was supposed to be near the end of the year for this next big patch?
> 
> What's a better gun: the MK11 Mod 0 or the SKS, and why?


depends on your play style. The MK11 does more damage, the SKS shoots faster. MK11 is 1 headshot to kill, sks is 2. http://symthic.com/?s=bf3


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sks for the faster fire rate


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> depends on your play style. The MK11 does more damage, the SKS shoots faster. MK11 is 1 headshot to kill, sks is 2. http://symthic.com/?s=bf3


Thank you both, that was the link that I was looking for


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> depends on your play style. The MK11 does more damage, the SKS shoots faster. MK11 is 1 headshot to kill, sks is 2. http://symthic.com/?s=bf3


every sniper riffle = 1 headshot to kill

this has been proven beyond 1200 with the mk11 mod 0 and sks


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> every sniper riffle = 1 headshot to kill
> this has been proven beyond 1200 with the mk11 mod 0 and sks


I'm not going to claim I'm 100% right because I don't have first hand evidence, but all the damage charts I see say it does 34 damage max, and a headshot is 2x damage so that's 68 damage max, and I'm pretty sure I saw a weapon review that said it was a 2 headshot kill.


----------



## calavera

One head shot one kill only applies in hardcore mode where a persons HP is capped at 60, doesn't it?


----------



## james8

no, one headshot one kill applies to all modes, at all distances, using bolt-action sniper rifles.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> One head shot one kill only applies in hardcore mode where a persons HP is capped at 60, doesn't it?


No.


----------



## JCG

Nope. I was at the receiving end of Fr0sty's 1000+m shot, in softcore mode.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey guys new montage up tell me what you think, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6w_ccv9TBk0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> no, one headshot one kill applies to all modes, at all distances, using bolt-action sniper rifles.


But an sks isn't a bolt action..........................................................................


----------



## Fr0sty

every sniper riffles are 100% damage for the head

if it doesnt kill its because of the glitchyness of bf3 because i tested it to 1300m with the sks and about 1300 or so with the mk 11 mod 0

i even took out an sv98 to 1600+ meters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> no, one headshot one kill applies to all modes, at all distances, using bolt-action sniper rifles.


it applys to everything that is classified as a sniper riffle in bf3 actually

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Nope. I was at the receiving end of Fr0sty's 1000+m shot, in softcore mode.












maybe we should redo it and reccord it to post up on the internet ? LOL


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe we should redo it and reccord it to post up on the internet ? LOL


I'll take your word for it, I see no reason for you to lie







I don't understand why though because according to the stats it shouldn't.


----------



## EVILNOK

I have a video in this thread a few pages back of a 1,000.35 meter headshot kill. Its with the M98B though. But I've been on the giving (and receiving)end of headshots kills with the SKS also.


----------



## Nocturin

Well that glitchy hitbox crap cost me a few more one-shots. I must be grazing and ear or something -.-.

But played on that hardcore metro server that was recommended for a couple hours tonight, it was great, thanks for that







. I could actually do some damage with the SKS.

Is the INVR scope ever useful?

Did they nerf it too much?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well that glitchy hitbox crap cost me a few more one-shots. I must be grazing and ear or something -.-.
> But played on that hardcore metro server that was recommended for a couple hours tonight, it was great, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could actually do some damage with the SKS.
> Is the INVR scope ever useful?
> Did they nerf it too much?


I've had hits where you see the blood animation from the headshot but the hit doesn't register. Those are the worst, I hate that. The only map I find the IRNV to be of any benefit at all is on certain areas of Tehran Hwy.


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've had hits where you see *the blood animation from the headshot but the hit doesn't register*. Those are the worst, I hate that. The only map I find the IRNV to be of any benefit at all is on certain areas of Tehran Hwy.










Happens. All. The. *TIME!*


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well that glitchy hitbox crap cost me a few more one-shots. I must be grazing and ear or something -.-.
> But played on that hardcore metro server that was recommended for a couple hours tonight, it was great, thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I could actually do some damage with the SKS.
> Is the INVR scope ever useful?
> Did they nerf it too much?


they nerfed it too much

but i didnt use it much before anyway so i couldnt care less

and the way i use the sks is like an ak riffle with a single fire mode

so dont be afraid to go with iron sight foregrip and push


----------



## suicideidiot321

is there a voice server everyone here uses?

i still feel lonely in bf3....btw if anyone wants to add me, im phantomknight321


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> is there a voice server everyone here uses?
> i still feel lonely in bf3....btw if anyone wants to add me, im phantomknight321


ohh so that was you

ok ill accept the request


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh so that was you
> ok ill accept the request


lol sorry, i was just flipping through pages and i figured id add whoever seemed important and active


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> lol sorry, i was just flipping through pages and i figured id add whoever seemed important and active


didnt accept until i realised you were from ocn

silly me


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> is there a voice server everyone here uses?
> i still feel lonely in bf3....btw if anyone wants to add me, im phantomknight321


To quote a great man from just a few post ago....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> On a more helpful note, was organizing a bit and came across my old Logitech Socom 2 USB headset for the ps2 I used to have. Was about to throw it out and thought, what the heck. Plugged it in and windows saw it and loaded the correct driver. It works perfectly in BF3.
> So any of the micless out there, dig through your junk and get on mumble OCN server.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe we should redo it and reccord it to post up on the internet ? LOL


That'd be fun!







My server slot expired yesterday though, so we'll have to get in a random empty server ..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Is the INVR scope ever useful?
> Did they nerf it too much?


Its useless since the nerf, don't bother, unless you're on Tehran Highway; its works a bit in that map.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and the way i use the sks is like an ak riffle with a single fire mode
> so dont be afraid to go with iron sight foregrip and push


This.







And its so much fun, as long as you get off the first shot.


----------



## kcuestag

Last day of February, no patch.


----------



## mardon

So a little late to the party but got BF3 over the weekend. Completed single player last night. Thoughts:

Felt a little twitchy with the mouse
Not as fun as BFBC2 where you could blow more stuff up. Felt more like COD
Graphics pretty nice in places, like the dust/water and other lens affects
Story was ok, nothing original.
What is with the browser launcher?? What a joke, what happens in 10 years when I want to pop it in for some retro gaming??
Where do the dead bodies vanish to?
Also I got the disk version from game for £24 (less than the DL version) but there was a 4GB patch on install?? 4GB?? Mental!!

Loved BFBC2 multiplayer so looking forward to getting into that next weekend.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> LOL... You can't win can ya.....


I win all the time on the battlefield!


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol, no one cares about the single player experience. I have 1 hour logged on it.


----------



## Nocturin

I love it. Overall K/D Ratio of 0.25 but still 4th on the leader board. I wonder what my score would've been had I played the medic the whole round









edit: 64 man hardcore metro server


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> That'd be fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My server slot expired yesterday though, so we'll have to get in a random empty server ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its useless since the nerf, don't bother, unless you're on Tehran Highway; its works a bit in that map.
> This.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its so much fun, as long as you get off the first shot.


wouldnt be a problem since most servers are emtpy anyway


----------



## Infinite Jest

I read on other threads/forums that buying a limited edition version right now may result in just a normal key activation. Has anyone purchased the LE recently and activated it without issue?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I read on other threads/forums that buying a limited edition version right now may result in just a normal key activation. Has anyone purchased the LE recently and activated it without issue?


this is complete bull

its printed on the limited edition box that it grants you access to the back to karkand dlc

wich means they can't deny you access to it


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I read on other threads/forums that buying a limited edition version right now may result in just a normal key activation. Has anyone purchased the LE recently and activated it without issue?


Nope! I just activated mine maybe a month and a half ago, and a friend of mine activated his two days ago no problem. Karkand and all.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> Also I got the disk version from game for £24 (less than the DL version) but there was a 4GB patch on install?? 4GB?? Mental!!


Got mine for 22$ CAD digital download... 14.8gb is big... lucky me I have a good connection.

Now I just need to buy a new video card (6870 probably), because playing all at low in 720p in windowed mode on a 24 inch monitor is not easy (even if it run well).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Got mine for 22$ CAD digital download... 14.8gb is big... lucky me I have a good connection.
> Now I just need to buy a new video card (6870 probably), because playing all at low in 720p in windowed mode on a 24 inch monitor is not easy (even if it run well).


get a 2GB 6950 will be able to handle alot while not costing too much


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> get a 2GB 6950 will be able to handle alot while not costing too much


or a 560 ti.


----------



## scaz

How do you make this game work? All of my steam games play no problems, but I don't know if my cross fired 5850s or my x-fi HD sound card is causing the game not load. I have tried un-installing and I still have no luck. I have two kids so I haven't had the time to take apart my computer to figure out whats causing the issue. My error log doesn't show anything either.


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> get a 2GB 6950 will be able to handle alot while not costing too much


6870 -> 164.99$ CAD
6950 2gb -> 270$ CAD

It's a big step in price... For a card over 200$, I will would wait for 78**


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> 6870 -> 164.99$ CAD
> 6950 2gb -> 270$ CAD
> It's a big step in price... For a card over 200$, I will would wait for 78**


indeed it is

78** should do well for sure


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz*
> 
> How do you make this game work? All of my steam games play no problems, but I don't know if my cross fired 5850s or my x-fi HD sound card is causing the game not load. I have tried un-installing and I still have no luck. I have two kids so I haven't had the time to take apart my computer to figure out whats causing the issue. My error log doesn't show anything either.


What does it do exactly? Click launch on the game and nothing? or black screen loading but nothing?


----------



## spikexp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 78** should do well for sure


Again, with the price performance of the 7770, I'm a little afraid they won't.


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz*
> 
> How do you make this game work? All of my steam games play no problems, but I don't know if my cross fired 5850s or my x-fi HD sound card is causing the game not load. I have tried un-installing and I still have no luck. I have two kids so I haven't had the time to take apart my computer to figure out whats causing the issue. My error log doesn't show anything either.


If you're getting DX11 errors try exiting Origin and reopening it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I read on other threads/forums that buying a limited edition version right now may result in just a normal key activation. Has anyone purchased the LE recently and activated it without issue?


No prob here...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Got mine for 22$ CAD digital download... 14.8gb is big... lucky me I have a good connection.
> Now I just need to buy a new video card (6870 probably), because playing all at low in 720p in windowed mode on a 24 inch monitor is not easy (even if it run well).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Again, with the price performance of the 7770, I'm a little afraid they won't.


Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Again, with the price performance of the 7770, I'm a little afraid they won't.


aren't the 7870 just a die shrunk of the 6970 ??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Battlefield 3 Performance: 30+ Graphics Cards, Benchmarked


benchmarking single player isnt quite the same as multiplayer


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> benchmarking single player isnt quite the same as multiplayer


Agreed, but he talks about that in the article and about how it gives a relative comparison point.

_The video clip above demonstrates the short sequence used for benchmarking. It's not the most demanding segment of Battlefield 3 I've seen thus far, nor is it necessarily the most representative of single-player game play (and certainly not multi-player). However, after a couple of hundred runs, I know it's consistent.

That makes this system precise, but not necessarily accurate, so its validity could certainly be called into question. The challenge in a game like this, which doesn't offer the timedemo functionality purportedly made available to IHVs, but not press, is that nailing both precision and accuracy then becomes very difficult due to Fraps-based testing of actual sequences. While not perfect, what we have here is, at the very least, great for *relativistic comparisons*._


----------



## Fr0sty

but the nature of single player isnt the same

less events at the same time... everything is staged

and all of these are made to limit the power needed to pull good framerates while keeping a very high image quality

i can run ultra with everthing maxed out for single player .. but i can't on b2k maps not even close at all


----------



## Infinite Jest

I bit the bullet and bought a limited edition physical copy off of ebay (from a reputable seller) for $45. Not the greatest of deals but better than any I could find that wasn't sketchy. Hopefully I'll be fraggin' n00bs by monday of next week.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought a limited edition physical copy off of ebay (from a reputable seller) for $45. Not the greatest of deals but better than any I could find that wasn't sketchy. Hopefully I'll be fraggin' n00bs by monday of next week.


the key was most likely allready registered to his account so the copy is now useless

sorry to break the bad news


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought a limited edition physical copy off of ebay (from a reputable seller) for $45. Not the greatest of deals but better than any I could find that wasn't sketchy. Hopefully I'll be fraggin' n00bs by monday of next week.
> 
> 
> 
> the key was most likely allready registered to his account so the copy is now useless
> 
> sorry to break the bad news
Click to expand...

Nah it's a new (sealed) copy. The seller has 23K positive reviews and has sold multiples of these recently, so I'm fairly confident I won't get burned. Regardless, I have eBay to back me up. Now hopefully I won't have to hear you say I told you so. ;p


----------



## Slightly skewed

I have issues! Mouse/game freezing issues, to be exact. The game will freeze for a second or 2 and then continue on. It's getting me killed far too often. I notice the mouse pointer doing it occasionally on the desktop at well. Anyone else run into this? I've update my g500 drivers, nvidia driver (latest WHQL), MB BIOS, and tried every USB port and it still happens.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have issues! Mouse/game freezing issues, to be exact. The game will freeze for a second or 2 and then continue on. It's getting me killed far too often. I notice the mouse pointer doing it occasionally on the desktop at well. Anyone else run into this? I've update my g500 drivers, nvidia driver (latest WHQL), MB BIOS, and tried every USB port and it still happens.


Have you tried another mouse?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Have you tried another mouse?


The only other mouse I have is incredibly cheap, and it's impossible to game with.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The only other mouse I have is incredibly cheap, and it's impossible to game with.


Well, you said it happens on the desktop occasionally, so start with ruling out the mouse is the best way to proceed imo.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Let's set the mouse replacement aside, because I'm 99% sure that isn't the issue. What else could be causing it? HT? An acceleration somewhere?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Let's set the mouse replacement aside, because I'm 99% sure that isn't the issue. What else could be causing it? HT? An acceleration somewhere?


Are you folding or doing anything else gpu/cpu intensive by chance? That lags my mouse sometimes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are you folding or doing anything else gpu/cpu intensive by chance? That lags my mouse sometimes.


What? During gaming? No, that doesn't make any sense. Anywho, I upped the polling rate from 500(default)->1000 and it seems to be better. At least in the last hour of BF3 anyways.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> I bit the bullet and bought a limited edition physical copy off of ebay (from a reputable seller) for $45. Not the greatest of deals but better than any I could find that wasn't sketchy. Hopefully I'll be fraggin' n00bs by monday of next week.


Gamestop just had it on sale for $40 a couple weeks ago....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the key was most likely allready registered to his account so the copy is now useless
> sorry to break the bad news


The seller would just have to change the email n password wouldn't he....


----------



## alick

The game is one big joke. They still have not fix the tdm spawn bug and its full of hacker and glitches. Biggest waste of money I've spend in 2011 for this crap all game. Even my cod:mw 3 had better value and it was still a waste of money. I for one will not buy another battlefield title ever again. What a joke

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## james8

^the upcoming patch will address those issues.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> The game is one big joke. They still have not fix the tdm spawn bug and its full of hacker and glitches. Biggest waste of money I've spend in 2011 for this crap all game. Even my cod:mw 3 had better value and it was still a waste of money. I for one will not buy another battlefield title ever again. What a joke


Somebody needs a nap....

or maybe just jump in one of the smaller servers and play a few rounds of flag capture....


----------



## darksandz93

Can anyone help me out? Before when I tried to launch the game by clicking the game icon it would open up battlelog and everytime i tried to join a game or launch campaign it would just stay at "joining server" or "initializing". If i launched the game by clicking the game in origin then it would work but now it does it regardless







I've tried it on chrome, mozilla, and even IE and it's still doing it


----------



## mathelm

Have you tried restarting Origin?


----------



## Thingamajig

I recently joined an empty server to see how i'd cope flying without a HUD, then i discovered Vegas's video effects:






If you guys can sit through this without any form of motion sickness at all, then you've got a stronger stomach than me, although i was at a disadvantage working on the raw, highest quality .avi files


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I recently joined an empty server to see how i'd cope flying without a HUD, then i discovered Vegas's video effects:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys can sit through this without any form of motion sickness at all, then you've got a stronger stomach than me, although i was at a disadvantage working on the raw, highest quality .avi files


I watched the whole thing in 1080p. I enjoyed it and my stomach feels fine. I guess I have a stronger stomach.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I recently joined an empty server to see how i'd cope flying without a HUD, then i discovered Vegas's video effects:
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys can sit through this without any form of motion sickness at all, then you've got a stronger stomach than me, although i was at a disadvantage working on the raw, highest quality .avi files


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I watched the whole thing in 1080p. I enjoyed it and my stomach feels fine. I guess I have a stronger stomach.


I didn't even make it through 5 seconds. I'm still feeling it, props to you guys.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> The game is one big joke. They still have not fix the tdm spawn bug and its full of hacker and glitches. Biggest waste of money I've spend in 2011 for this crap all game. Even my cod:mw 3 had better value and it was still a waste of money. I for one will not buy another battlefield title ever again. What a joke
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


Battlefield is not about the TDM. Broaden your horizons a little to really enjoy it. PTFO, it's worth it.


----------



## calavera

Anyone have problems with updating Origin? I have to uninstall and install the newer version every time because I don't have admin access to the exe files. It's weird because I DO have admin access/account. When I do a fresh install of Origin, all I see is the update download screen then nothing happens. I can't run origin so it hasn't been properly installed.


----------



## mathelm

Exactly how many times dose that thing need to be quoted??????????


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I watched the whole thing in 1080p. I enjoyed it and my stomach feels fine. I guess I have a stronger stomach.


Same, I had no issues at all. I have a headache from the changing colors but that is all.


----------



## Krazee

What headsets do you guys use? I still have the old one that I got with BF2 when u pre-ordered


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Kinda off-topic here but, anyone here using the Windows 8 Consumer Preview?

If so, are you having problems getting into a server?

PunkBuster is kicking me every time I try to join a server.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Kinda off-topic here but, anyone here using the Windows 8 Consumer Preview?
> If so, are you having problems getting into a server?
> PunkBuster is kicking me every time I try to join a server.


This happened to me. You need to update punkbuster. Just search google for how to do it.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> This happened to me. You need to update punkbuster. Just search google for how to do it.


Just did, keeps kicking me right when loading map/connecting







.

I sure can't be the only one trying to play BF3 on Windows 8 Consumer Preview.


----------



## alancsalt

You got Steam on it too? BFBC2? I found updating Punkbuster for BFBC2 in Steam fixed my Punkbuster problems in Origin. It was like Origin wasn't updating it properly.....


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You got Steam on it too? BFBC2? I found updating Punkbuster for BFBC2 in Steam fixed my Punkbuster problems in Origin. It was like Origin wasn't updating it properly.....


Really? lol, that is normal. EA is always behind a bit


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

havent been able to play AT ALL for a few days now, i posted here: https://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/game_disconnected_something_went_wrong_and_you_were_disconnected_from_ea_online_1

but so far many people seem to have the same problem and they dont seem to notice or say anything about it.
sucks to have a non working game.


----------



## Fr0sty

on release the game wasnt giving me that much problem but lately its been giving me tons of disconnect problems

LOL gotta give em props for screwing something that wasnt so bad on release


----------



## otakunorth

Yo overclock.net
The overclock.net Alienware spring league team needs one or two new members
we have a match at metro tonight and two members have gone AWOL
if you are interested, have a mic and can play at a competitive level. Send me a PM









the game is tonight at 9:30 EST 8:30 CST

http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/bf3-na/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> Yo overclock.net
> The overclock.net Alienware spring league team needs one or two new members
> we have a match at metro tonight and two members have gone AWOL
> if you are interested, have a mic and can play at a competitive level. Send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game is tonight at 9:30 EST 8:30 CST
> http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/bf3-na/


id jump in but im in an area that isnt eligible


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *otakunorth*
> 
> Yo overclock.net
> The overclock.net Alienware spring league team needs one or two new members
> we have a match at metro tonight and two members have gone AWOL
> if you are interested, have a mic and can play at a competitive level. Send me a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the game is tonight at 9:30 EST 8:30 CST
> http://www.alienwarearena.com/event/bf3-na/


I'd gladly help you guys out if it was European time.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Just did, keeps kicking me right when loading map/connecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I sure can't be the only one trying to play BF3 on Windows 8 Consumer Preview.


Hmm I'm stumped then. I am using windows 7 but I thought for sure this was your problem.


----------



## Fr0sty

sick sniping setup


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sick sniping setup


lolwut?


----------



## Nocturin

that was funny. If real, totally not practical..


----------



## Kreeker

Looking for some good East Coast 64 player conquest servers.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Looking for some good East Coast 64 player conquest servers.


We usually have a few guys from ocn that play 64 player conquest every night. I'm scutzi128 on battlelog if you want to join. We use teamspeak 3 to communicate.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> We usually have a few guys from ocn that play 64 player conquest every night. I'm scutzi128 on battlelog if you want to join. We use teamspeak 3 to communicate.


I'm down for tonight, add me bangincrazy


----------



## alancsalt

I had a lot of disconnections yesterday, very frustrating. Mine doesn't usually do it. I think it was the line in my case though, because Steam said it had disconnected and reconnected too, and Hotmail would say it couldn't connect and then would....like a series of very short disconnects were happening.....here....


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I'm down for tonight, add me bangincrazy


added...might not be on tonight though


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sick sniping setup


It would need a monitor in the scope to work, he's just moving his line of sight away from the cross-hair on the screen which stays in the center.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It would need a monitor in the scope to work, he's just moving his line of sight away from the cross-hair on the screen which stays in the center.


at least the bolt on the riffle acts as the reload button in the game from what i saw in the video

wich i tought was cool


----------



## alancsalt

Turned out there was an update of Origin waiting for its chance, which might explain the disconnections...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It would need a monitor in the scope to work, he's just moving his line of sight away from the cross-hair on the screen which stays in the center.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> at least the bolt on the riffle acts as the reload button in the game from what i saw in the video
> wich i tought was cool


Are you guys taking that seriously? That is so fake lol


----------



## calavera

Anyone having performance drops with latest Origin update? I know it sounds weird but loading is slower, and I get occasional freeze hick ups. Weird.


----------



## Zeek

Derping in BF3


----------



## ntherblast

This game is hella laggy since the last update I give up uninstalling this game once and for all


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> This game is hella laggy since the last update I give up uninstalling this game once and for all


You're just giving up? There's a big patch coming up soon.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Are you guys taking that seriously? That is so fake lol


lol looks like he just took his (real) rifle and taped a USB cable to the underside to make a troll video. I haven't had any issues with BF3/Origin in quite a while. I've been playing BF3 on my new rig for the last week and while I love it I really just upgraded because I had the extra cash right now and knew it would probably be quite awhile before I got the chance to upgrade if I didn't do it now. I went from an AMD 555 Black Edition Phenom II unlocked to a quad core B55 to an Intel i5 2500k. Using the same GFX card ( Asus GTX 570) and same PSU as my last right but everything else is new. It seems like the SSD has more of an impact on my gaming experience than upgrading the CPU. I can finally get in game before a base or 2 are captured lol. Honestly the only difference I can see is a few more FPS. I do love the new set up though. Nothing like that smell of new electronics filling your room.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, kinda want to jump on the "Patch = lag" bandwagon. I haven't really received any benefits that I can tell from the patches, but they could have been hurting performance incrementally. I know the first game I tried last night was pretty bad, and that server tends to be real smooth.

I guess we can hope the next huge patch will increase performance a fair amount, rather than detracting.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You're just giving up? There's a big patch coming up soon.


Games just not for me. I play when I get the time so I do not have time to play with friends/organized team which makes the game unplayable because a lot of players are bad. Top that off with all the bugs such as random damage when falling and you can't shoot through a space which looks open because dice didn't render the object properly.


----------



## kcuestag

I edited your post as it is not nice to mention those kind of things as an insult.


----------



## ruarcs30

Hum...Bought it when i was realised, and i have never had 1 problem.... Great game


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Games just not for me. I play when I get the time so I do not have time to play with friends/organized team which makes the game unplayable because a lot of players are bad. Top that off with all the bugs such as random damage when falling and you can't shoot through a space which looks open because dice didn't render the object properly.


I'm in the same boat, sort of. I play by myself most of the time, and I've learned to become my own one man army.







I still manage to do well. most of the time, against other non organized players. It can be god awful frustrating sometimes though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hum...Bought it when i was realised, and i have never had 1 problem.... Great game


The game it's self is probably the best shooter I have ever played, the best graphics, gameplay, sounds.. etc

Don't get me wrong, but it has so many bugs and stability/performance issues that should have been addressed before the game hit the stores. We have had no patch for the last 3 months (almost) and we are getting a bit impatient, they better include a lot more fixes on the next patch than what they told us in Battlelog, as those were just weapon balances..


----------



## Thingamajig

- edit

well i was going to post a video, but the sites censor doesn't like the link, thanks site


----------



## Faster_is_better

Gamestop will be selling the game at around $40 tomorrow (Saturday 3/3/12) if anyone needs it. Not sure if that is worth an Online-Deal post or not









http://impulsedriven.com/battlefield3?AFFID=eml_i03012012_08&CID=eml_i03012012_08

Starts tomorrow though, 33% off.

Hmm interesting, GS has a "Flash Sale" every friday, looks like pretty good deals. Today is Batman: Arckham City, still good for $17.00 link

Found this article, roundabout, EA sued for helicopter imagery in BF3


----------



## piskooooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Found this article, roundabout, EA sued for helicopter imagery in BF3


10/10 I raged


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> - edit
> well i was going to post a video, but the sites censor doesn't like the link, thanks site


Put in in a tinyurl









http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Found this article, roundabout, EA sued for helicopter imagery in BF3


God, people are trying to get money out of nothing...


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've noticed a large influx of noobs the last 2 weeks, is this because of the ME3 promotion?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> God, people are trying to get money out of nothing...


Yeah who wouldn't like (pretty much) free money


----------



## Ghooble

Side note that is semi-related. Can anyone tell me why Origin is using 30% of my 2500k.







All I'm doing is watching a stream on Twitch.


----------



## kcuestag

Close/Minimize it to system tray?

Also just saw this on Twitter from a DICE employee:



What do you guys think? A patch? A Battlefield 3 Inside DICE log/post?

Hoping for a patch, but I really doubt it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Close/Minimize it to system tray?
> 
> Also just saw this on Twitter from a DICE employee:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? A patch? A Battlefield 3 Inside DICE log/post?
> 
> Hoping for a patch, but I really doubt it.


Probably an announcement on the release of the next patch


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Probably an announcement on the release of the next patch


Let's hope so, really looking forward for a lot of bug fixes, as well as performance improvements (Performance has dicreased quite a bit since the last 2 patches compared to how well it performed on launch....) as well as stability fixes (BF3 Has stopped working, Disconnected from EA Online, something went wrong... etc).

Should be a huge patch list, considering what we saw so far was only a list of weapon balances, and that list is huge already.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Close/Minimize it to system tray?
> Also just saw this on Twitter from a DICE employee:
> 
> What do you guys think? A patch? A Battlefield 3 Inside DICE log/post?
> Hoping for a patch, but I really doubt it.


news of the upcomming patch and some info on other future dlc ?


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *Close/Minimize it to system tray?*
> Also just saw this on Twitter from a DICE employee:
> 
> What do you guys think? A patch? A Battlefield 3 Inside DICE log/post?
> Hoping for a patch, but I really doubt it.


It is


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> It is


Weird, try restarting Windows, it uses a lot more RAM for me (110MB) but it uses 0 CPU.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Side note that is semi-related. Can anyone tell me why Origin is using 30% of my 2500k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm doing is watching a stream on Twitch.


origin is weird like that... it used 4gb of ram for me once, closing it and opening it again seemed to fix it.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> God, people are trying to get money out of nothing...


That's pretty much the definition of lawyer.....


----------



## Fr0sty

wouldnt you guys want to protect or at least get a say in the product you created if its portrayed in a game or advertisement?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Gamestop will be selling the game at around $40 tomorrow (Saturday 3/3/12) if anyone needs it. Not sure if that is worth an Online-Deal post or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://impulsedriven.com/battlefield3?AFFID=eml_i03012012_08&CID=eml_i03012012_08
> Starts tomorrow though, 33% off.
> Hmm interesting, GS has a "Flash Sale" every friday, looks like pretty good deals. Today is Batman: Arckham City, still good for $17.00 link
> Found this article, roundabout, EA sued for helicopter imagery in BF3


I just bought Arkham City


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just bought Arkham City


Awesome. I still have the one to claim that came with my SSD


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> wouldnt you guys want to protect or at least get a say in the product you created if its portrayed in a game or advertisement?


^^ This

Plus its not like EA has never sued someone for using a likeness of one of their products....

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/717110/ea-sues-ea-electronic-arts-vs-energy-armor/

ZOMG So close to being the same..... Err... Wat???


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Awesome. I still have the one to claim that came with my SSD


I didn't even realize I had a credit on my paypal account so it feels like I got the game for free


----------



## gtarmanrob

the stability issues im having with this game make me want to punch a dolphin in the mouth


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just bought Arkham City


looks like they ran out of promo code


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> the stability issues im having with this game make me want to punch a dolphin in the mouth


The 'Loading...' in the bottom right of screen hanging or just crashing? I've got maybe two crashes, dx errors, this entire time. I wish DICE would take as much care into their games as valve or blizzard or cdpr, crashwise.

I'm also tired of instadeaths.


----------



## gtarmanrob

this is the kind of crap we have to deal with trying to play bf3. this is a single player crash.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I edited your post as it is not nice to mention those kind of things as an insult.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The game it's self is probably the best shooter I have ever played, the best graphics, gameplay, sounds.. etc
> Don't get me wrong, but it has so many bugs and stability/performance issues that should have been addressed before the game hit the stores. We have had no patch for the last 3 months (almost) and we are getting a bit impatient, they better include a lot more fixes on the next patch than what they told us in Battlelog, as those were just weapon balances..


Lol, I ques i have been very lucky then. Never experienced stability/performance issues etc. 0 problem,hehe!


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I edited your post as it is not nice to mention those kind of things as an insult.


Ya no problem sorry about that


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> the stability issues im having with this game make me want to punch a dolphin in the mouth


dont do it to the dolphins :O


----------



## GenoWhirl

Just built my sig rig and I am new to bf3 getting kinda boring playing alone anyone wanna let me in on a group and take on a noob


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> Just built my sig rig and I am new to bf3 getting kinda boring playing alone anyone wanna let me in on a group and take on a noob


what's your BF3 soldier name?


----------



## GenoWhirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> what's your BF3 soldier name?


genowhirl89


----------



## spikexp

Just start playing, and I can say one thing right now, That killcam.
Why did they made a killcam that you can't do anything during it... I want to change my setting: wait for the killcam to end... Want to change the weapons, wait for the killcam...


----------



## Fr0sty

if normal tank shell would kill an helicopter with a direct hit i would have had 12 more kills this round.. lets not forget the 5 direct hit but didnt register due to bad hit registration :S

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23691732/1/338586921/

ohh well it was fun gunning for the heli's who were always aiming for the tanks


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> Just built my sig rig and I am new to bf3 getting kinda boring playing alone anyone wanna let me in on a group and take on a noob


added you on origin


----------



## GenoWhirl

up to 1 friend now lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Just start playing, and I can say one thing right now, That killcam.
> Why did they made a killcam that you can't do anything during it... I want to change my setting: wait for the killcam to end... Want to change the weapons, wait for the killcam...


That annoys me so much too, it wastes so much time. I would like a COD style killcam too, so you can see what your mistake was and it would make it easier to tell if someone was hacking.


----------



## kcuestag

Only thing that bothers me with the "Killcam" is that you can't press ESC to go into the menu and change any settings for example, really sucks.

I don't think implementing a Killcam like in the COD games would be a good idea, I find that a bit lame.









Plus, knowing DICE, I doubt we'll even get Battlerecorder or Spectator Mode before summer, that's how lazy I think they are.


----------



## skyn3t

dang BF3 now start sucks for me after the 140MB something something patch now its crash every 10 min just give a black screen and no message at all just going black so got reset every time come on it was too good to be true now. DICE i'll going to give you something to suck and you will know


----------



## GenoWhirl

When I play DM the most annoying thing is repeatedly being spawn right next to a enemy got killed like that so many times.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if normal tank shell would kill an helicopter with a direct hit i would have had 12 more kills this round.. lets not forget the 5 direct hit but didnt register due to bad hit registration :S
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/23691732/1/338586921/
> ohh well it was fun gunning for the heli's who were always aiming for the tanks


Must be some crappy pilots on that server... I pop a chopper every now and the in a tank, but never to get pilots stupid enough to hover/fly that low consistently. On a side note I have 4 plane kills with tanks main guns. 3 are against f35, but I actually pulled off one against a pilot zooming by on firestorm a while back. Wish I recorded my games for that one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Only thing that bothers me with the "Killcam" is that you can't press ESC to go into the menu and change any settings for example, really sucks.
> I don't think implementing a Killcam like in the COD games would be a good idea, I find that a bit lame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, knowing DICE, I doubt we'll even get Battlerecorder or Spectator Mode before summer, that's how lazy I think they are.


Didn't you know a option like spectator mode which has been in there previous games is a difficult task?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> When I play DM the most annoying thing is repeatedly being spawn right next to a enemy got killed like that so many times.


the spawn system on tdm is so awful that on the start of a match you often find an ennemy spawning next to you

LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Must be some crappy pilots on that server... I pop a chopper every now and the in a tank, but never to get pilots stupid enough to hover/fly that low consistently. On a side note I have 4 plane kills with tanks main guns. 3 are against f35, but I actually pulled off one against a pilot zooming by on firestorm a while back. Wish I recorded my games for that one.


they werent that low at all









most were higher then the big mountain next to us uncap

so i wouldnt call that flying low at all

i was gunning them from a far distance next to russian uncap

zoom optic made the difference

took down one plane trying to make a strafe run for me only to get killed by the 2nd plane comming in LOL

was a fun match that's for sure


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Didn't you know a option like spectator mode which has been in there previous games is a difficult task?


Especially when you can already spectate your own squad mates in BF3. Why not just remove the UI and not have to be in their squad to spectate them? Seems pretty simple.


----------



## Herophobic

I missed the last 50 pages
anything important, update/chances, something?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I missed the last 50 pages
> anything important, update/chances, something?


There is a patch coming that we have no concrete details on(other than weapon balances), otherwise... not much.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> There is a patch coming that we have no concrete details on(other than weapon balances), otherwise... not much.


Prepare for stuff to break.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Didn't you know a option like spectator mode which has been in there previous games is a difficult task?


That's not our (players/clients) problem, it's their problem for promising us something they can't deliver to us, such as Spectator Mode, Battlerecorder, and a proper Commo Rose function.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Prepare for stuff to break.


Oh they will surelyf fix a lot of stuff, but I bet for every 1 thing they fix, 3 more things will be broken.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> genowhirl89


Added.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> For a while there, it looked like the next Battlefield 3 update would go live in February. So we messaged that. Guess what? It didn't happen. We wanted to fill it with even more content, which takes extra time. *We are now aiming to get this update out this spring*, and will have a clear date closer to release.


http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/welcome-inside-dice/

Seriously dice? Spring? Are you trolling us?

I think it's time for me to uninstall this game until they get their crap together and bring us the patch.

I can't believe they just admited that it won't come until Spring (At least March 23rd, I doubt it comes this month either).


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a while there, it looked like the next Battlefield 3 update would go live in February. So we messaged that. Guess what? It didn't happen. We wanted to fill it with even more content, which takes extra time. *We are now aiming to get this update out this spring*, and will have a clear date closer to release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/welcome-inside-dice/
> Seriously dice? Spring? *Are you trolling us?*
> I think it's time for me to uninstall this game until they get their crap together and bring us the patch.
> I can't believe they just admited that it won't come until Spring (At least March 23rd, I doubt it comes this month either).
Click to expand...






sorry, couldn't help myself, I luv this video.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a while there, it looked like the next Battlefield 3 update would go live in February. So we messaged that. Guess what? It didn't happen. We wanted to fill it with even more content, which takes extra time. *We are now aiming to get this update out this spring*, and will have a clear date closer to release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/welcome-inside-dice/
> Seriously dice? Spring? Are you trolling us?
> I think it's time for me to uninstall this game until they get their crap together and bring us the patch.
> I can't believe they just admited that it won't come until Spring (At least March 23rd, I doubt it comes this month either).
Click to expand...

can't wait 20 some days ??


----------



## JassimH

Since the Origin patch my 7970 hasn't been running ANY origin game stable. With my OC, without it. I've tried everything...now every steam and non-steam game I own works fine. *** EA. I posted this here since BF:3 is my current main game. Does anyone have an idea on how to fix this? If so please inform







.

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## calavera

I'm sure the patch will come within a month or so. They said the patch was planned to be released in February but they kept on adding more stuff so it snowballed into a big patch. With the announcement of a new DLC on top of that delayed it. I just want VOIP; I can live with the bugs the game currently has.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's not our (players/clients) problem, it's their problem for promising us something they can't deliver to us, such as Spectator Mode, Battlerecorder, and a proper Commo Rose function.
> Oh they will surelyf fix a lot of stuff, but I bet for every 1 thing they fix, 3 more things will be broken.


Haha, oh I know. I was being sarcastic. Apparently it didn't transfer over the internet.









Basically making fun of DICE not including basic functions that games normally come with...


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, couldn't help myself, I luv this video.....


Lol! What an annoying girl


----------



## Grizo406

I tried to read the Sticky about Battlefield threads, but it says I don't have "Permissions" to do so. So, I'll ask here. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

As a first time player, I got the game loaded, and it's playing fine, but I want to change the screen resolution & some of the keybindings. This is where I'm having a problem.

I go to the Main Menu and hit Control...when I'm at the Control portion, I don't have any problem changing the things listed underneath it, but when I try to advance to Gameplay, Audio, Video, or Keybindings, I can't seem to get the cursor to advance to these areas.

I've pressed every key on the keyboard and mouse...nothing moves, except the items listed under Control.

Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can't wait 20 some days ??


Sure I can, but waiting 4 months for a patch is not very nice considering the game is new... I expected a patch at least in February, looks like we won't even get it on March.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Haha, oh I know. I was being sarcastic. Apparently it didn't transfer over the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically making fun of DICE not including basic functions that games normally come with...


I'm not surprised at all to be honest, the ruined BFBC2's hitbox with a patch, also ruined BF2's with patches, I'd be surprised if BF3 still works properly within a year of launch.


----------



## [email protected]

Why is everyone assuming the patch is gonna be delayed? Isn't it next week or is that just the dlc? I am sure it's very soon but i know one thing the patch will be released likely on Spring Break.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Lol! What an annoying girl


You mean annoying music. Horrible!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Sure I can, but waiting 4 months for a patch is not very nice considering the game is new... I expected a patch at least in February, looks like we won't even get it on March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


maybe you should leave the game for a couple weeks and then come back and see if the patch made any difference


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Why is everyone assuming the patch is gonna be delayed? Isn't it next week or is that just the dlc? I am sure it's very soon but i know one thing the patch will be released likely on Spring Break.


We're asuming it ain't coming anytime soon as they said they want to release it *by Spring*.

Oh well, I'll be happy if we hear the announcement of the new DLC this week, but I do want a patch too!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We're asuming it ain't coming anytime soon as they said they want to release it *by Spring*.
> Oh well, I'll be happy if we hear the announcement of the new DLC this week, but I do want a patch too!


theres a game developer conference within the next couple of days and some news site said they'd divulge something in regard to the patch + some new features at said conference.. and the conference last from the 5th of march to the 9th iirc ...


----------



## [email protected]

As much i am having fun,i got my Ghost Recon beta key yesterday and downloaded the launcher. The whole thing doesn't start til tomrrow monday so it's gonna be a interesting test drive. I used to play Ghost Recon in the old days, man that was much fun! Hardly any cheaters. Caught a few but they were banned instantly. But there's crazy jerks out there that are good at crashing your game. Ahh the glory days of old pc gaming







I am looking forward to the newest beta







:thumb:


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For a while there, it looked like the next Battlefield 3 update would go live in February. So we messaged that. Guess what? It didn't happen. We wanted to fill it with even more content, which takes extra time. *We are now aiming to get this update out this spring*, and will have a clear date closer to release.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/welcome-inside-dice/
> Seriously dice? Spring? Are you trolling us?
> I think it's time for me to uninstall this game until they get their crap together and bring us the patch.
> I can't believe they just admited that it won't come until Spring (At least March 23rd, I doubt it comes this month either).
Click to expand...

I already uninstalled join the club


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizo406*
> 
> I tried to read the Sticky about Battlefield threads, but it says I don't have "Permissions" to do so. So, I'll ask here. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> As a first time player, I got the game loaded, and it's playing fine, but I want to change the screen resolution & some of the keybindings. This is where I'm having a problem.
> I go to the Main Menu and hit Control...when I'm at the Control portion, I don't have any problem changing the things listed underneath it, but when I try to advance to Gameplay, Audio, Video, or Keybindings, I can't seem to get the cursor to advance to these areas.
> I've pressed every key on the keyboard and mouse...nothing moves, except the items listed under Control.
> Any ideas on what to do?


Sometimes it glitches an your actual cursor isn't where your cursor is on the screen. I don't know if that makes sense to you, but move your mouse around and look for it highlighting the menus like it should when your cursor hovers over it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Grizo406*
> 
> I tried to read the Sticky about Battlefield threads, but it says I don't have "Permissions" to do so. So, I'll ask here. Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> As a first time player, I got the game loaded, and it's playing fine, but I want to change the screen resolution & some of the keybindings. This is where I'm having a problem.
> I go to the Main Menu and hit Control...when I'm at the Control portion, I don't have any problem changing the things listed underneath it, but when I try to advance to Gameplay, Audio, Video, or Keybindings, I can't seem to get the cursor to advance to these areas.
> I've pressed every key on the keyboard and mouse...nothing moves, except the items listed under Control.
> Any ideas on what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it glitches an your actual cursor isn't where your cursor is on the screen. I don't know if that makes sense to you, but move your mouse around and look for it highlighting the menus like it should when your cursor hovers over it.
Click to expand...

When it does that to me it moves the cursor the width of your Start bar, below where it actually shows up in game, so about a half inch. I have so many problems minimizing and making the game go into full screen. I haven't quite figured out a fullproof way to get it to stay fullscreened after alt-tab, usually ends up me going afk for a couple minutes, maximizing the game, minimizing the browser, alt tabbing back in, clicking on it below...

The mouse misalignment thing, just one of several strange gui glitches the game has. That patch really needs to get here sooner rather than later!


----------



## Krazee

Man I really wanted to play a few rounds today but after 3 hours my hand started to cramp up. Lame...


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Man I really wanted to play a few rounds today but after 3 hours my hand started to cramp up. Lame...


I know the feeling, I can't game too long anymore or my elbows and wrists hurt, I have a long torso and It's too awkward to hold my hands/arms up while using my pc.


----------



## kcuestag

I take everything back. Tried playing a couple of rounds on Modern Warfare 3 with my clan mates and we've found an average of 1 cheater per game, in one hour there was not a single round where we played cheat-free.









Oh well, I guess we need to thank god we have Battlefield 3.


----------



## Grizo406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sometimes it glitches an your actual cursor isn't where your cursor is on the screen. I don't know if that makes sense to you, but move your mouse around and look for it highlighting the menus like it should when your cursor hovers over it.


Thank you for the help!

I moved the mouse around until the appropriate area was highlighted, and BINGO! Problem solved!


----------



## Kevlo

Had a great time playing recon only, with one guy, his name was "mojaveraider" if you ever play with him, give him some respect, he is a cool dude. Our sniping duo came in on the top of every round.


----------



## Fr0sty

finally getting the hang of the g3 and boy is it epic

:O

server crash ruined a nice tdm match i had going..









ohh well

gotta wait for the round to end before i rejoin LOL


----------



## Foxrun

Anyone else not finding enough servers? When I search for hc Karkland 64 conquest it only comes up with 2 =/


----------



## NotAVP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Anyone else not finding enough servers? When I search for hc Karkland 64 conquest it only comes up with 2 =/


Maybe because you have a ton load of filters.


----------



## Fr0sty

lol played a couple rounds of tdm and i ended up with a bunch of usas-12 and m320 spammers .. and when i tell that guy that he's a noob tuber i get kicked... yayyy


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol played a couple rounds of tdm and i ended up with a bunch of usas-12 and m320 spammers .. and when i tell that guy that he's a noob tuber i get kicked... yayyy


Sometimes it's fun being a noob(as long as you're not the one on the receiving side of it). Especially on Metro.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

I have a mouse question with bf3, currently testing out a g9x and m60 and cant assign mele or reload to any of the extra mouse buttons other than the scroll wheel being depressed on both units. First mouse i tried was the m60, Im trying to use the sniper button and I even macro'ed the "F" key but nothing worked. Thinking it was the mouse I tried the g9x with the side to side buttons on the scroll wheel and still no luck, is this a bf3 issue?

Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol played a couple rounds of tdm and i ended up with a bunch of usas-12 and m320 spammers .. and when i tell that guy that he's a noob tuber i get kicked... yayyy


Dude I cant win against a usas-12 on any map lol. Im currently using the p90 and I can spray them from probably 25ft and still get taken out. That thing is too good at a distance. I dunno but I have had some funny run in with people where I think bullet registry or something seems off with this game or im running into server issues when it occurs.


----------



## 66racer

delete


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a mouse question with bf3, currently testing out a g9x and m60 and cant assign mele or reload to any of the extra mouse buttons other than the scroll wheel being depressed on both units. First mouse i tried was the m60, Im trying to use the sniper button and I even macro'ed the "F" key but nothing worked. Thinking it was the mouse I tried the g9x with the side to side buttons on the scroll wheel and still no luck, is this a bf3 issue?
> Thanks


Doesn't the Coarsair M60 sniper button just lower the mouse sensitivity? I'm able to bind melee to my side mouse buttons and on the MX518.


----------



## nawon72

Anyone up for some small(32 or less) rush or TDM games? I pretty much haven't played BF3 in 2 months, but i got back into it yesterday so i won't suck too bad. Communication is a must, and a mic is preferred. Ill only be on for about 1h, and i don't know when ill be on BF3 again.

My SPM dropped 25 points in the first hour, and 50 points overall. But i got it back up in the last few hours. Also W/L dropped 0.15, and K/D 0.09. My aim is still pretty bad with anything but a sniper though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have a mouse question with bf3, currently testing out a g9x and m60 and cant assign mele or reload to any of the extra mouse buttons other than the scroll wheel being depressed on both units. First mouse i tried was the m60, Im trying to use the sniper button and I even macro'ed the "F" key but nothing worked. Thinking it was the mouse I tried the g9x with the side to side buttons on the scroll wheel and still no luck, is this a bf3 issue?
> Thanks


If you set the side to side buttons on the G9x to a keyboard key and it still doesn't work, then i think it's an issue with your mouse. It works just fine for my G9x with the buttons set to a keyboard key.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Doesn't the Coarsair M60 sniper button just lower the mouse sensitivity? I'm able to bind melee to my side mouse buttons and on the MX518.


Yes but you can reassign it a key too and not use the sniper function, although I have to see whats going on with these two mice, Im thinking while they arent connected at the same time, there may be driver issues when using just one mouse at a time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Anyone up for some small(32 or less) rush or TDM games? I pretty much haven't played BF3 in 2 months, but i got back into it yesterday so i won't suck too bad. Communication is a must, and a mic is preferred. Ill only be on for about 1h, and i don't know when ill be on BF3 again.
> 
> My SPM dropped 25 points in the first hour, and 50 points overall. But i got it back up in the last few hours. Also W/L dropped 0.15, and K/D 0.09. My aim is still pretty bad with anything but a sniper though.
> 
> If you set the side to side buttons on the G9x to a keyboard key and it still doesn't work, then i think it's an issue with your mouse. It works just fine for my G9x with the buttons set to a keyboard key.


So basically you assign a macro to one of the side to side buttons on the scroll wheel and it works for you? Like "F" to get the mele to work? I only tried this on the m60 with no luck but will try a macro for the g9x too. I might be having driver issues even though they both arent connected at the same time. I closed out of bf3 before switching but maybe the pc needs a clean restart to windows isnt confused? Gonna try some things out tomorrow.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Dude I cant win against a usas-12 on any map lol. Im currently using the p90 and I can spray them from probably 25ft and still get taken out. That thing is too good at a distance. I dunno but I have had some funny run in with people where I think bullet registry or something seems off with this game or im running into server issues when it occurs.


Since when is 25ft considered distant? At 50 ft or so, up against an assault rifle like the AEK, or FAMAS, the USAS loses. If you know people are using them, don't go running around corners.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> Yes but you can reassign it a key too and not use the sniper function, although I have to see whats going on with these two mice, Im thinking while they arent connected at the same time, there may be driver issues when using just one mouse at a time.
> So basically you assign a macro to one of the side to side buttons on the scroll wheel and it works for you? Like "F" to get the mele to work? I only tried this on the m60 with no luck but will try a macro for the g9x too. I might be having driver issues even though they both arent connected at the same time. I closed out of bf3 before switching but maybe the pc needs a clean restart to windows isnt confused? Gonna try some things out tomorrow.


Yep. I use [ and ] for left and right.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Doesn't the Coarsair M60 sniper button just lower the mouse sensitivity? I'm able to bind melee to my side mouse buttons and on the MX518.


Really? I also have the MX518 and have melee assigned to the back button on the mouse. I always forget that i did that though, and press F anyway, but still.


----------



## kcuestag

Not bad, I hope this also means CPU usage optimization in B2K maps (They use way too much CPU even at 5GHz).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know how to reverse the FXAA injector? I can delete it from my BF3 folder and I still have all the mods in the game...

I think there should be some guide with all the mods for BF3 and how to install/uninstall them...

Seems I have quite a FPS drop from the FXAA injector


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone know how to reverse the FXAA injector? I can delete it from my BF3 folder and I still have all the mods in the game...
> I think there should be some guide with all the mods for BF3 and how to install/uninstall them...
> Seems I have quite a FPS drop from the FXAA injector


If you remove the files (injFX_Shaders Folder, dxgi.dll, injFX_Settings.h, and shader.hlsl) the FXAA Injector will be completely erased from the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Sometimes it's fun being a noob(as long as you're not the one on the receiving side of it). Especially on Metro.


the thing is i was on the receiving end quite alot

but its ok ...for each time he killed me i killed him back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Dude I cant win against a usas-12 on any map lol. Im currently using the p90 and I can spray them from probably 25ft and still get taken out. That thing is too good at a distance. I dunno but I have had some funny run in with people where I think bullet registry or something seems off with this game or im running into server issues when it occurs.


had tons of weird hit registration

4 direct hit in the head close quarter situation with the g3 yet he still stood up and killed me with his usas by aiming on the ground... LOL

that's how bad it was

yet in long range situation i could tap tap tap the trigger and kill them with a headshot ... LOL


----------



## mathelm

Had my first BF3 crash last nite. Was in a little 2 vs 2 practice type game on Kharg Island with like a 2000 ticket count. Had been playing for a couple hours or more when first my teammate disappeared, then I did ( PC rebooted). Have my fans set to kick into high (100%) at 40c, so I assume there was no overheating. But it could have been because the windows media center had started recording a show, but it must have been recording for about 50 min before the crash, and that's never been an issue before. Who knows, not a big deal I don't think, and it did save my points etc... Haven't been back in the game yet, didn't realize how long I had been playing and it was way past my bed time..lol









EDIT:

On a added note, I finally ordered a nice 27" 1080p monitor yesterday from newegg......


----------



## kcuestag

1080p on 27"? Blasphemy!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 1080p on 27"? Blasphemy!


I know.. Wanted 1200 but went out yesterday to Intrex ( small regional PC parts store here) and they had one hooked up to a nice game rig there. What can I say, I liked it, much better than the 1680x1050 I'm using now.... And at $250 ya can't beat it...


----------



## kcuestag

I meant you should've gone for 2560x1440.


----------



## iARDAs

may God keep these players away from PC


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I meant you should've gone for 2560x1440.


We know what you meant there money bags..lol

1920x1080p is a pet peeve of mine anyways. I was there for the 640x480 days. Slowly over time the pixel count rose. As it rose, prices came down. So every few years I could almost double my screen res. Then came 1080p and things just all but stopped. 2560x1440 should have been 5 or 6 years ago at least.....









EDIT: oh, and as far as colors, I've yet to see a flat screen that could equal that last NEC 20" CRT I had.... But it was HUGE....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> may God keep these players away from PC
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't mind the one's that pull that on the other team... This just shows a complete lack of skills and way too much time on his hands...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I don't mind the one's that pull that on the other team... This just shows a complete lack of skills and way too much time on his hands...


Oh definitealy. Doing these to the Other team is cool but this is really terrible. If this guy was in my team, i would probably react the same. Luckily these type of players can be banned forever from a server in PC. So thats a good thing.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> may God keep these players away from PC
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlLlUE0xmBU


i lulled pretty hard at the reactions though







some people need to chill.....though i cant blame them, its not like i havent done that before....or thrown my headset at the desk in rage while my fiance was trying to sleep


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> i lulled pretty hard at the reactions though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to chill.....though i cant blame them, its not like i havent done that before....or thrown my headset at the desk in rage while my fiance was trying to sleep


When I got married almost 15 months ago I only had a PC and that was in my living room. I used to play Black Ops and BC2 constantly and was cursing over mic just like that when i got angry. My wife finally got fed up and gave me " THE TALK". Ever since i never curse near her. I am scared


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suicideidiot321*
> 
> i lulled pretty hard at the reactions though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people need to chill.....though i cant blame them, its not like i havent done that before....or thrown my headset at the desk in rage while my fiance was trying to sleep


Agreed some on the reactions were kind of funny. But still, any time i have accidentally killed a teammate, i always immediately apologize, and normally everything goes fine after that. However, i have purposely team killed select people who piss me off, IE continuously TKing me or others, destroying our vehicles for no reason, and stuff like that, but normally no.


----------



## suicideidiot321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When I got married almost 15 months ago I only had a PC and that was in my living room. I used to play Black Ops and BC2 constantly and was cursing over mic just like that when i got angry. My wife finally got fed up and gave me " THE TALK". Ever since i never curse near her. I am scared


THE TALK! Lol the talk i often get from my fiance is about how i have to stop spending money on computer stuff....

its her fault she keeps wanting to go on cruises with her family and trips and stuff....her family does waaaay too much stuff for me to be able to afford, i gotta have my computer fix too....

on topic: i need more people to add me on bf3, so ill stick my user name here again- phantomknight321


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok I'm selling my ram for that fact that its to high and my new heatsink is going to not work with clearance. I'm downgrading from 16gb to 4gb while I sell my ram. Is there going to be a big difference?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 1080p on 27"? Blasphemy!


This. Anything larger than 24" is just too much for that resolution.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> finally getting the hang of the g3 and boy is it epic
> :O
> server crash ruined a nice tdm match i had going..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh well
> 
> gotta wait for the round to end before i rejoin LOL


G3 definitely hits hard, if you can control your fire and get a high accuracy it is beast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Sometimes it's fun being a noob(as long as you're not the one on the receiving side of it). Especially on Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> the thing is i was on the receiving end quite alot
> 
> but its ok ...for each time he killed me i killed him back
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Dude I cant win against a usas-12 on any map lol. Im currently using the p90 and I can spray them from probably 25ft and still get taken out. That thing is too good at a distance. I dunno but I have had some funny run in with people where I think bullet registry or something seems off with this game or im running into server issues when it occurs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> had tons of weird hit registration
> 
> 4 direct hit in the head close quarter situation with the g3 yet he still stood up and killed me with his usas by aiming on the ground... LOL
> 
> that's how bad it was
> 
> yet in long range situation i could tap tap tap the trigger and kill them with a headshot ... LOL
Click to expand...

USAS are so crazy, people go epic rambo with those, gives me a good laugh. If someone is shooting at you with it from a distance it sounds like tank rounds going off next to you, just madness.. Did you ever see that fan drawing of a USAS with a M320 mounted on it? LOL

Hopefully they will be putting in the MAV nerf, that will stop all those trolls at least. I can handle the USAS/noobtubers they won't be going away and it's possible to counter/fight them. Plus the USAS is just hilarious, basically auto flak cannon in your hands.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok I'm selling my ram for that fact that its to high and my new heatsink is going to not work with clearance. I'm downgrading from 16gb to 4gb while I sell my ram. Is there going to be a big difference?


4gb is cutting it close, and many will say it is not enough. 6gb minimum for BF3, depends on your settings and resolution though I suppose. The game only uses about 1.4gb on my system, running at all low settings and 1680 x 1050 res.

If you have enough ram to run it, shouldn't be much of a difference, but if not you will definitely notice.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 4gb is cutting it close, and many will say it is not enough. 6gb minimum for BF3, depends on your settings and resolution though I suppose. The game only uses about 1.4gb on my system, running at all low settings and 1680 x 1050 res.
> If you have enough ram to run it, shouldn't be much of a difference, but if not you will definitely notice.


I'm going to get another 16gb just need lower heatsinks so the 4gb is not forever


----------



## 66racer

Total system memory use for me is about 4.5gb. The game is easily using 3gb of that but I have 8gb installed so no problem for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm going to get another 16gb just need lower heatsinks so the 4gb is not forever


4GB will add you much slower map loading times and most likely will add stuttering to your gameplay.









Meanwhile you can just lower everything to Medium and play smoothly until you get more RAM.


----------



## Shaded War

Is anyone else having trouble getting the server list to show active servers? Even on default filter settings, I'm lucky to see 3 servers that have people playing in them.All the rest have 0 players in them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 4GB will add you much slower map loading times and most likely will add stuttering to your gameplay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile you can just lower everything to Medium and play smoothly until you get more RAM.


Ok cool well bf3 is on an ssd and a OC cpu so it shouldn't affect much. testing right now. also I normally play on meduim cause with FXAA there is no difference


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> G3 definitely hits hard, if you can control your fire and get a high accuracy it is beast.
> USAS are so crazy, people go epic rambo with those, gives me a good laugh. If someone is shooting at you with it from a distance it sounds like tank rounds going off next to you, just madness.. Did you ever see that fan drawing of a USAS with a M320 mounted on it? LOL
> Hopefully they will be putting in the MAV nerf, that will stop all those trolls at least. I can handle the USAS/noobtubers they won't be going away and it's possible to counter/fight them. Plus the USAS is just hilarious, basically auto flak cannon in your hands.
> .


the thing that pissed me off was that they all played support with their usas ... infinte full auto grenade launcher.. yep it was boring.. and i ended up to cover only to be killed by the splash damage of an m320... LOL

that's how i unlocked everything in support class .. metro running and gunning with the usas-12 ..boring but effective at getting lots of points fast

and yes i did saw that usas with m320 underbarell .. metro edition dlc LOL

ohh and even with the supressor on the g3 still has alot of range :O

didnt have problem getting headshots from 70 to 110 meters away without trying and even in cqb situatio i was still doing fine


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I know.. Wanted 1200 but went out yesterday to Intrex ( small regional PC parts store here) and they had one hooked up to a nice game rig there. What can I say, I liked it, much better than the 1680x1050 I'm using now.... And at $250 ya can't beat it...


At 250 you honestly should of just gone with a 1080p 120Hz monitor for a wee bit more.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL




boost me :O LOL


----------



## kcuestag

Ahahaha the first one is awesome when he finds an aimbotter and he gets owned with an instant 360 turn, "Seems legit!".


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I know the feeling, I can't game too long anymore or my elbows and wrists hurt, I have a long torso and It's too awkward to hold my hands/arms up while using my pc.


eeee..... You could get an chair and desk that fits your body... Just a sugestion


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> may God keep these players away from PC


"I'll find out where you live and kill you!" hahahahaha Best reaction ever.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This. Anything larger than 24" is just too much for that resolution.


I went out and sat down and played on it for 45 minutes, that and a 24". IMO it's fine...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm going to get another 16gb just need lower heatsinks so the 4gb is not forever


Why not just remove the heatsinks? Their mostly for looks anyways...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> At 250 you honestly should of just gone with a 1080p 120Hz monitor for a wee bit more.


It's 76hz vertical so it'll be great. The 60hz I'm running now is fine so... Plus my 401k needs wee more than my puter.....


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> boost me :O LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> may God keep these players away from PC


Trolling like this should get awarded by invalid cd-key or something like that.
Idiots


----------



## mathelm

FYI.... Just rebooted and signed into origin. It downloaded and installed a 39mb update...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> FYI.... Just rebooted and signed into origin. It downloaded and installed a 39mb update...


It updated for me in the morning.


----------



## [email protected]

That's just ORIGIN update. Not BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

I just got my internets back (new house), I logged into battlelog but there was no update yet? (been about 10 days since I had internet).


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just got my internets back (new house), I logged into battlelog but there was no update yet? (been about 10 days since I had internet).


And there won't be for another couple of months. You can thank EA for refusing to patch the PC version of the game separate from consoles and being too cheap to pay the 40k per code push and delayed distribution of said patch on consoles. We get shafted because of the limitations of consoles.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok I'm selling my ram for that fact that its to high and my new heatsink is going to not work with clearance. I'm downgrading from 16gb to 4gb while I sell my ram. Is there going to be a big difference?


As long as you close everything else before playing you'll be fine. It's really annoying for me because Waterfox is my main browser, and Battlelog wont work on a 64-bit browser so I have to use Chrome for Battlelog, and I have to close Waterfox while playing or it will use too much ram and I lag a LOT, so I can't check forums and stuff on it in between games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*


LOL. Why didn't they just switch kits with someone they killed ;p I always forget you can do that in BF3, I go running around with no ammo because most support players are idiots and don't drop ammo boxes, I run out of ammo on both my primary and pistol and run around like an idiot trying to find an ammo box...


----------



## calavera

I pick up assault kits when it's safe and revive them, especially if they're in my squad and/or it's rush where ticket count is important.


----------



## OverClocker55

Best game ever? I think so


----------



## Fr0sty

overclock come join us.. me bf3nate and someone else on the fluffy ninja squad on teamspeak


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Best game ever? I think so


lol well my current fav, I just hope the next update fixes the dam getting stuck on pebbles and small steps on certain maps, I should need to jumop over a curb type rock/step


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Great fun... LOLed @ 2:47 he shocks the baddie then runs right past the teammate the baddie had killed with paddles still in hand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I pick up assault kits when it's safe and revive them, especially if they're in my squad and/or it's rush where ticket count is important.


Had a guy on a 24/7 gb HC server throw a tantrum because i took his kit and mine wasnt to his liking... I turned and shot him... took my kit back and left him to rot


----------



## IronWill1991

I got really rusty after not playing BF3 for few weeks. I first joined 64 player Strike at Karkand conquest server. I went 6-12. 6-12! That was really bad for me. My situational awareness is really rusty. So I joined 64 player no explosives metro server to get less rusty. After killing couple people with my LMG, I got kicked by an admin saying I used explosives. I rejoined and commented on the strange kick on the chat. Someone said "shut the -bleep- up kid". Then you know what kind of people who play 24/7 metro.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol well my current fav, I just hope the next update fixes the dam getting stuck on pebbles and small steps on certain maps, I should need to jumop over a curb type rock/step


It's a problem with the frostbite engine. Same thing with chicken wire stopping tanks. It's probably not going to be patched out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I got really rusty after not playing BF3 for few weeks. I first joined 64 player Strike at Karkand conquest server. I went 6-12. 6-12! That was really bad for me. My situational awareness is really rusty. So I joined 64 player no explosives metro server to get less rusty. After killing couple people with my LMG, I got kicked by an admin saying I used explosives. I rejoined and commented on the strange kick on the chat. Someone said "shut the -bleep- up kid". Then you know what kind of people who play 24/7 metro.


Is there anything more condescending than someone half your age calling you a kid? I think not. And yes, the majority of the riffraff hang out on the COD like focused servers.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Maybe this has already been posted if so my apologies, I didn't see it. Just saw it, got a good laugh, and thought I'd pass it along to OCN.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Is there anything more condescending than someone half your age calling you a kid? I think not. And yes, the majority of the riffraff hang out on the COD like focused servers.


This is why I rarely play metro servers. Too many COD players who don't care about teamwork. 32 metro rush is kind of nice sometimes because you don't have to worry about tanks. Caspian Border, Operation Firestorm, Kraag Island, Canals, and all b2k maps are great maps.


----------



## iARDAs

Stay Puft Marshmallow Man in BF3. Everybody run for your lives!!!


----------



## [email protected]

WOW i'm so glad that stuff NEVER happens to me! Better call the Ghostbusters on this one! Someone obviously don't know how to take care of their pc let alone having right drivers are probably the cause of this. I hardly see any bugs at ALL in BF3!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> WOW i'm so glad that stuff NEVER happens to me! Better call the Ghostbusters on this one! Someone obviously don't know how to take care of their pc let alone having right drivers are probably the cause of this. I hardly see any bugs at ALL in BF3!


Me too. I rarely have any problems with BF3. I guess we are the lucky ones.


----------



## [email protected]

Indeed! I wonder where is this guy from and how in the world did he see this?! lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

never felt so helpful to the team

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24016813/1/338586921/


----------



## Amhro

4GB ram vs 8GB, does it really make a difference in loading times?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 4GB ram vs 8GB, does it really make a difference in loading times?


im loading at a near 5GB with origin and bf3 running at low mid settings


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 4GB ram vs 8GB, does it really make a difference in loading times?


From what I've seen not only the loading times are much faster, but at High or Ultra settings the game will run a lot smoother (Don't confuse this with more FPS, just smoothness).


----------



## dhughesuk

I can confirm this, I recently sold 8GB and briefly played for one night with 4GB from 12 and it was very choppy, not slower so much but loading was affected and sometimes when I turned quicly it juddered!!


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Maybe this has already been posted if so my apologies, I didn't see it. Just saw it, got a good laugh, and thought I'd pass it along to OCN.


that was great....Dice should use it as a commercial for BF3


----------



## SolidSnake1162

Can anyone tell me if the Russian Extended Edition of BF3 comes with B2K pack?


----------



## Krazee

So any news about any other expansions or dlcs?


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlefieldo.com/threads/gdc12-ea-game-changers-event.4045/

some live streaming tonight 9pm


----------



## Infinite Jest

Two questions:

1. Has anyone had any issues with raw mouse input?

2. Has anyone had issues with Afterburner OSD?

(BTW, the copy I bought off of of eBay was a 100% genuine, brand new, limited edition copy.







)

EDIT:

@ruarcs30

I was about to flame you for being a hater... but then I watched it. (I will marry you btw, overclocker)


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> @ruarcs30
> I was about to flame you for being a hater... but then I watched it. (I will marry you btw, overclocker)


It was just to mutch for me







And i wasn't trying to beeing an hater,hehe, just giving him some friendly advice if he is interested in people watching his movies








But ofcourse, I can only speak for my self, but i think he would get more viewer if you tune down alittle


----------



## dezerteagle323

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Two questions:
> 1. Has anyone had any issues with raw mouse input?
> 2. Has anyone had issues with Afterburner OSD?
> (BTW, the copy I bought off of of eBay was a 100% genuine, brand new, limited edition copy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> EDIT:
> @ruarcs30
> I was about to flame you for being a hater... but then I watched it. (I will marry you btw, overclocker)


no problem with mouse input

but I am having issues with Afterburner OSD not working ... I think it started ever since I applied the FXAA injector..


----------



## Fr0sty

didnt like that video very much


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> I whole-heartily agree.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt like that video very much


Love you too


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Love you too


no i wont marry you


----------



## bhardy1185

I am constantly getting kicked by punkbuster no matter what server i go in. I ran the punkbuster.exe and checked for updates. I have never had this problem until today. An admin yesterday accused me of having an aimbot (which i do not) and said that he looked at punkbuster and saw something but I can't remember what he said. Any suggestions?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no i wont marry you


HAHA







Sorry guys I do fail at commentary. I'm going to improve my launguage and such and make my next one for professtional


----------



## Fr0sty

need to put this here also so more people would see

http://battlefieldo.com/pages/gdc/ livestream

hints at possible next dlc

http://battlefieldo.com/threads/clues-to-the-new-expansion.4105/








9pm est live stream will be on


----------



## OverClocker55

Did I do better? Tried not to curse


----------



## Infinite Jest

So, I've played the game for a little over an hour messing with the settings and generally getting my ass kicked; I'm really turned off with overall how jittery the gameplay is. There's some major pixel skipping going on regardless of vsync and I just don't get a smooth feeling from the whole thing. Not to mention everything at a distance looks like crap, which I'm still trying to figure out how to fix. Ugh.


----------



## mtbiker033

well the livestream was fail...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So, I've played the game for a little over an hour messing with the settings and generally getting my ass kicked; I'm really turned off with overall how jittery the gameplay is. There's some major pixel skipping going on regardless of vsync and I just don't get a smooth feeling from the whole thing. Not to mention everything at a distance looks like crap, which I'm still trying to figure out how to fix. Ugh.


hmm with a 580 that surprises me. what settings? what resolution?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Did I do better? Tried not to curse


much better


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> need to put this here also so more people would see
> http://battlefieldo.com/pages/gdc/ livestream
> hints at possible next dlc
> http://battlefieldo.com/threads/clues-to-the-new-expansion.4105/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9pm est live stream will be on


I just sign on to it a few mins ago... are they replaying it?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I just sign on to it a few mins ago... are they replaying it?


its live now but its the whole ea thing and right now its boring climate change subject with a moron film producer if that even make sense

the bf3 part will be there later on .. but they showed the next sim city comming 2013.. wich honnestly looks beautiful :O


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> much better


KK I'm trying to get better at them


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its live now but its the whole ea thing and right now its boring climate change subject with a moron film producer if that even make sense
> the bf3 part will be there later on .. but they showed the next sim city comming 2013.. wich honnestly looks beautiful :O


But its was 2 Norwegian (I think) guys talking about BF3 with a BF3 poster in the background.....

Now I'm seeing need for speed guys..

Edit:
Ok, closed the original tab ( one I opened back when you first posted it). Reopened and now seeing some global crap...


----------



## Infinite Jest

When you guys go to customize your loadout and either the model of the vehicle or soldier scrolls out for mthe right side of the screen, does it move across the screen fluidly or look like it drops to a low frame rate?

(I think there is something fishy going on with my pc. Weird hitching and non-fps related problems in a lot of my games).


----------



## Kreeker

They are going to increase the point gains while piloting transport heli right?


----------



## Infinite Jest

So... this can't be good. It's like this all the time. Might whatever this means be a source of my BF3 issues?

(btw Afterburner OSD was reporting 60 fps the entire time and and sub 75 C temps.)


----------



## gtarmanrob

haha last night we were playing and some bloke had the BTR camped at our spawn, trying to shoot down heli's on that map with the hotel cap point and the roof of the hotel that everyone snipes from.

anyway we were like "cmon man MOVE!" but he wouldnt. so then someone goes "EVERYONE GET AWAY FROM THE BTR"

next minute, boom. C4-TK. though it was hilarious haha.


----------



## Jesse D

Well must have somebody taught those console noobs how to use a PC. Just was in a server where there were 3 of them switching teams and doing nothing but using c4 on team vehicles/air or sitting in the base aa killing any teammate they could see.

What made matters worse is one was in a tank for a while that couldnt be destroyed... After about 6 of us went after him with rpg and 2 tanks and it didnt even damage him i left.

Supposedly server had live admins...


----------



## Ghooble

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Did I do better? Tried not to curse






Just as bad.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Just as bad.


1. Thanks for the view 2. I love you too. 3. Will you marry me and troll happily ever after?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Please make it your last...


Oh shut up! No need to start getting rude! Seriously... This type of comment actually makes me angry!

Overclock, do continue to make movies But you might want to think about what i sayed if you want to get more viewers,hehe


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Oh shut up! No need to start getting rude! Seriously... This type of comment actually makes me angry!
> Overclock, do continue to make movies But you might want to think about what i sayed if you want to get more viewers,hehe


Thanks. I'm trying to get better Got a new mic and I'm going to not curse and make it better and talk about cool stuff. Not complain


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> *Oh shut up!* No need to start getting rude! Seriously... This type of comment actually makes me angry!
> Overclock, do continue to make movies But you might want to think about what i sayed if you want to get more viewers,hehe


Those two things dont make much sense placed together...

Be as mad as you want, but every 3rd word was an expletive and most of them cant be typed here...

My opinion is what it was so please no need to get rude... LOL


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> They are going to increase the point gains while piloting transport heli right?


I hope so... I'd love some unlocks too but I guess I'm expecting too much







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtarmanrob*
> 
> haha last night we were playing and some bloke had the BTR camped at our spawn, trying to shoot down heli's on that map with the hotel cap point and the roof of the hotel that everyone snipes from.
> anyway we were like "cmon man MOVE!" but he wouldnt. so then someone goes "EVERYONE GET AWAY FROM THE BTR"
> next minute, boom. C4-TK. though it was hilarious haha.


C4 is win, I love getting people with it who really deserve it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Well must have somebody taught those console noobs how to use a PC. Just was in a server where there were 3 of them switching teams and doing nothing but using c4 on team vehicles/air or sitting in the base aa killing any teammate they could see.
> What made matters worse is one was in a tank for a while that couldnt be destroyed... After about 6 of us went after him with rpg and 2 tanks and it didnt even damage him i left.
> Supposedly server had live admins...


Nothing new... people exploiting bugs in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Just as bad.


Honestly... I don't think so. He landed right next to an enemy, if I were to do that I know I would deserve it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I hope so... I'd love some unlocks too but I guess I'm expecting too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C4 is win, I love getting people with it who really deserve it...
> Nothing new... people exploiting bugs in the game.
> Honestly... I don't think so. He landed right next to an enemy, if I were to do that I know I would deserve it.










Yep landed in my super chute and c4 that heli


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Those two things dont make much sense placed together...
> Be as mad as you want, but every 3rd word was an expletive and most of them cant be typed here...
> My opinion is what it was so please no need to get rude... LOL


LOL! Im sorry, reading through again i realize it is I was rude as well. But seriosly, make it your last video? Whats kind of thing is that to say to a youth?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> LOL! Im sorry, reading through again i realize it is I was rude as well. But seriosly, make it your last video? Whats kind of thing is that to say to a youth?


^ I rep for defending me







Also guys I already said sorry for the cursing and stuff. I'm correcting it now so shhhh


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ^ I rep for defending me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys I already said sorry for the cursing and stuff. I'm correcting it now so shhhh


LOL! Im not sure if that is what the rep is for









Care to explain to me where and how i can install the fxaa projector?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> LOL! Im not sure if that is what the rep is for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain to me where and how i can install the fxaa projector?


I got a video of how to install and linksCY2N8


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I got a video of how to install and linksCY2N8


Pardon?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Pardon?


----------



## ruarcs30

1 rep to you Thanks


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My first Live Commentary with my freind


Few things.

Why are you bagging on others in the server for running shotguns when thats what you were running

Use after burner to record. Very little performance hit when recording.

Swearing isn't always a bad thing, but cursing people out isn't very fun to listen to. Case and point robazzking is halariuos to listen to.

And other comments made by folks here apply.

Not sure I would subscribe to your channel just yet


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Few things.
> Why are you bagging on others in the server for running shotguns when thats what you were running
> Use after burner to record. Very little performance hit when recording.
> Swearing isn't always a bad thing, but cursing people out isn't very fun to listen to. Case and point robazzking is halariuos to listen to.
> And other comments made by folks here apply.
> Not sure I would subscribe to your channel just yet


Fixing that


----------



## calavera

So is that live thing over? What was announced? Don't tell me this was it.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd like to remind everyone that this is not a thread where we should be trolling each other or having a chat conversation.

Also, any post we see with asterisks(***) will be erased as we consider them as Profanity since the language filter acted in that word.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/LetsStopKONY2012


Can you perhaps explain me what is this? Lets Stop KONY! 2012 (K0NY) Please inform us a litle more specific information why are you demanding him to be stopped?


----------



## Amhro

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/close-quarters

theres also blog link, but its not working for me at the moment


----------



## mathelm

Did anyone catch all of the live feed last nite? More over, was there any New news like maybe a release date on the patch? Was the question even brought up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd like to remind everyone that this is not a thread where we should be trolling each other or having a chat conversation.
> Also, any post we see with asterisks(***) will be *erased* as we consider them as Profanity since the language filter acted in that word.


I keep a tab open on this thread, and like to just hit reload and check the number on the last post to see if there's anything new added. That made me think I was having a aneurysm for a sec their....lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fixing that


I think the only issue with your language is your voice, or at least mostly ( didn't actually watch the vid). I mean you're a cool guy and I enjoyed the games with you the other nite. But until your voice changes, people are going to find it disturbing to hear certain language from such a young sounding voice. But you should keep at it with the videos, just try to do PG versions and I think your view count will will go up....


----------



## kcuestag

New DLC announced for June:

http://ea.gamespress.com/release.asp?i=1741

Very dissapointing, I expected it earlier. Looks like we won't get any game updates until at least April.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> New DLC announced for June:
> http://ea.gamespress.com/release.asp?i=1741
> Very dissapointing, I expected it earlier. Looks like we won't get any game updates until at least April.


I was dissapointed as well, until i saw the new largest maps in bf history and i thought of you and your flying, hehe


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> I was dissapointed as well, until i saw the new largest maps in bf history and i thought of you and your flying, hehe


Largest map in bf history? Do you have an picture of the mapor something like that? I was under the expression that this dlc only was close combat









1 big map is better than 0 i ques


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> I was dissapointed as well, until i saw the new largest maps in bf history and i thought of you and your flying, hehe


That's the 2nd DLC which won't come until Fall (I'd expect October).


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/close-quarters
> theres also blog link, but its not working for me at the moment


hadn't seen that link yet, nice.

HD Destruction <<< lol everything is in HD these days I guess...

Armored Kill <<< seriously that's the best name they could think of?

End Game <<< end of what game, BF3? is BF4 after "end game"?

looks like the official battlefield blog is down, probably being updated, when I try to connect I get a prompt for name/password


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That's the 2nd DLC which won't come until Fall (I'd expect October).


yea, thats disappointing.


----------



## OverClocker55

that dlc looks good


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Largest map in bf history? Do you have an picture of the mapor something like that? I was under the expression that this dlc only was close combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 big map is better than 0 i ques


theres 2 other dlc to come after close quarters ... one is armored kill and the 2nd one end game

armored kill will be the place where i roll













look at the map shown in the video... LOL an american mall?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So... this can't be good. It's like this all the time. Might whatever this means be a source of my BF3 issues?
> 
> (btw Afterburner OSD was reporting 60 fps the entire time and and sub 75 C temps.)


Does anyone know what this could mean?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> theres 2 other dlc to come after close quarters ... one is armored kill and the 2nd one end game
> armored kill will be the place where i roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the map shown in the video... LOL an american mall?


So it's in a mall huh, reminds me of this:




Hey Kcuestag, can you translate what he said? Without using any asterisk I mean...lol

On the new monitor front ( So I can finally see and kill some of you )...

_Oakland, CA, United States 03/07/2012 6:31 A.M. Departure Scan
03/07/2012 4:34 A.M. Arrival Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 03/07/2012 3:07 A.M. Departure Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 03/05/2012 10:23 P.M. Arrival Scan
Baldwin Park, CA, United States 03/05/2012 5:24 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 03/05/2012 12:01 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS
_
I hate it when they do this. Makes me think their going back n forth asking each other "does that sound like broken glass to you?" The DP cable of course arrived a day early ( here now)....

EDIT: Hey.. it made it to KY ( that's only a few hundred miles away)
_Louisville, KY, United States 03/07/2012 1:38 P.M. Arrival Scan_


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> New DLC announced for June:
> 
> http://ea.gamespress.com/release.asp?i=1741
> 
> Very dissapointing, I expected it earlier. Looks like we won't get any game updates until at least April.


Bah, need update!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Largest map in bf history? Do you have an picture of the mapor something like that? I was under the expression that this dlc only was close combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 big map is better than 0 i ques
> 
> 
> 
> theres 2 other dlc to come after close quarters ... one is armored kill and the 2nd one end game
> 
> armored kill will be the place where i roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the map shown in the video... LOL an american mall?
Click to expand...

Shotgun fest in those CQC maps, woot!


----------



## kcuestag

Very dissapointed at how DICE sold their souls to EA.

Instead of giving us proper Battlefield maps, they're giving us small COD crap maps like Metro, or worse (As seen in the video above).

Very very dissapointed, I thought Battlefield 3 would be the definite shooting game, looks like it won't, they're just looking for the money, not the quality. Way to go DICE, making more maps like Metro.









PS: I won't be buying this DLC even at $5.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Very dissapointed at how DICE sold their souls to EA.
> Instead of giving us proper Battlefield maps, they're giving us small COD crap maps like Metro, or worse (As seen in the video above).
> Very very dissapointed, I thought Battlefield 3 would be the definite shooting game, looks like it won't, they're just looking for the money, not the quality. Way to go DICE, making more maps like Metro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I won't be buying this DLC even at $5.


I feel the same way. I play mw3 too but its always nice to get some large maps and jets etc. I wont get them either, Already hate metro


----------



## Kreeker

Just killed 7 people after I destroyed a building... Was so glorious.

Wish I was recording...


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I feel the same way. I play mw3 too but its always nice to get some large maps and jets etc. I wont get them either, Already hate metro


Yeah I hate metro, maybe servers with no m320/launchers/etc but they turn into mindless boom fest rather than skill. I liked metro when i was trying to advance my medic though lol

One thing that does bother me is that it seems like 85% of the good servers are air/jet maps only, Im getting tired of the same 3maps lol. Its nice finding good servers with city maps, even if they are a little smaller


----------



## Lhino

I think the new expansion packs look pretty cool. I wonder what the final mystery one for the year will be. 2143 maybe? Please, please, please.


----------



## ragtag7

Where is our Dino mode?


----------



## mathelm

*GameSpot PS3 News letter: Next three Battlefield 3 expansions revealed*

Electronic Arts announced details of the next three expansions for Battlefield 3 at an event in San Francisco last night.

Battlefield 3 is getting three new expansion packs.

The first of the newly announced content packs is titled Battlefield 3: Close Quarters and will be released in June. The expansion will feature infantry-focused "vertical" gameplay with four new indoor maps and 10 new weapons that can also be used in the original version of the game.

In line with Battlefield 3's timed exclusivity deal with Sony, Close Quarters will be exclusive to the PlayStation 3 for one week, before launching for other platforms.

The next expansion--Battlefield 3: Armored Kill--has no current release window, but EA said it would feature new vehicles and the biggest maps in the franchise's history.

Finally, EA announced a third new expansion titled Battlefield 3: End Game, but gave no further details.

The publisher also announced it would be introducing customizable available-for-rent servers for console versions of Battlefield 3. EA already offers servers for rent for PC copies of Battlefield 3.

Last month, EA revealed a major patch for the shooter, including general, vehicle, weapon, weapon accessory, and game type updates. According to the publisher, Battlefield 3 has sold through 10 million copies to customers as of February 2012.


----------



## ruarcs30

About the fxaa projector. Are you guys sure it isnt going to lead to ban or something like that? It almost should be considered cheating in my mind,hehe.

Downloaded it and going to install. Thanks Overclocker, great,easy vid. to understand!









Ghooble, sarcasm doesnt work very well over internet,hehe


----------



## kcuestag

I think I was very clear about off-topic on this thread.

Next person who starts a flamewar or anything not related to Battlefield 3 will get a straight Infraction, and those who join that conversation will also recieve one.

I hope I was clear enough.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> About the fxaa projector. Are you guys sure it isnt going to lead to ban or something like that? It almost should be considered cheating in my mind,hehe.
> Downloaded it and going to install. Thanks Overclocker, great,easy vid. to understand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghooble, sarcasm doesnt work very well over internet,hehe


Thanks for watching the video. I hope you enjoy FXAA. I love it Whats your BF3 name? I'll add you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I think I was very clear about off-topic on this thread.
> Next person who starts a flamewar or anything not related to Battlefield 3 will get a straight Infraction, and those who join that conversation will also recieve one.
> I hope I was clear enough.


Ok your clear. Sorry guys.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Bah, need update!
> Shotgun fest in those CQC maps, woot!


i hate shotgun fest

maybe i`ll go on a rambo fest on those maps










but june is too long for a metro cod fest

and i hope that`s not the only dlc they have for bf3 .. otherwise it doesnt feel like a massive dlc plan like they announced before launch


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks for watching the video. I hope you enjoy FXAA. I love it Whats your BF3 name? I'll add you
> Ok your clear. Sorry guys.


I don't mind if you guys discuss the FXAA Injector, the upcoming DLC's, patches... whatever.

But don't start nonesense wars about youtube videos (Is my video good? Do you guys like it? I love you too, troll, no you... etc.).









This is a friendly forum guys, please be nice to each other.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't mind if you guys discuss the FXAA Injector, the upcoming DLC's, patches... whatever.
> But don't start nonesense wars about youtube videos (Is my video good? Do you guys like it? I love you too, troll, no you... etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a friendly forum guys, please be nice to each other.


Ok







Btw does anyone need help getting FXAA or want pictures?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Bah, need update!
> Shotgun fest in those CQC maps, woot!
> 
> 
> 
> i hate shotgun fest
> 
> maybe i`ll go on a rambo fest on those maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but june is too long for a metro cod fest
> 
> and i hope that`s not the only dlc they have for bf3 .. otherwise it doesnt feel like a massive dlc plan like they announced before launch
Click to expand...

By shotgun I meant 870, or really anything but USAS lol. That video showed some very tight spaces like an office building or something, shotgun makes a lot of sense. If you look up the rest of the supposed DLC, the next one after this is supposed to be a big Armor/vehicle/large map DLC.

Were the BFBC2 maps larger than BF2 maps in general? It just seems like it took a lot longer to get to each flag point in BC2. Heavy Metal I think it was called was a pretty expansive map, very long and took some time just to get between the flags. Seems like BF3 you can just run to any flag and not waste a lot of time.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> By shotgun I meant 870, or really anything but USAS lol. That video showed some very tight spaces like an office building or something, shotgun makes a lot of sense. If you look up the rest of the supposed DLC, the next one after this is supposed to be a big Armor/vehicle/large map DLC.
> Were the BFBC2 maps larger than BF2 maps in general? It just seems like it took a lot longer to get to each flag point in BC2. Heavy Metal I think it was called was a pretty expansive map, very long and took some time just to get between the flags. Seems like BF3 you can just run to any flag and not waste a lot of time.


The only map which was bigger than most BF2 maps was Heavy Metal, but it was not bigger overall, just larger.

Most BFBC2 maps are MUCH smaller than BF2 maps, just that the soldier in BFBC2 runs very slow, at least that's my thought.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The only map which was bigger than most BF2 maps was Heavy Metal, but it was not bigger overall, just larger.
> Most BFBC2 maps are MUCH smaller than BF2 maps, just that the soldier in BFBC2 runs very slow, at least that's my thought.


Well I got my 9500GT atm so I won't be playing anytime soon


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> By shotgun I meant 870, or really anything but USAS lol. That video showed some very tight spaces like an office building or something, shotgun makes a lot of sense. If you look up the rest of the supposed DLC, the next one after this is supposed to be a big Armor/vehicle/large map DLC.
> Were the BFBC2 maps larger than BF2 maps in general? It just seems like it took a lot longer to get to each flag point in BC2. Heavy Metal I think it was called was a pretty expansive map, very long and took some time just to get between the flags. Seems like BF3 you can just run to any flag and not waste a lot of time.


and you know well enough that we will be stuck with usas-12 frag round users on those cqc maps .. but the thing that might be interesting on those close quarter maps is the rush game mode

can`t imagine how they would place the mcoms or even the flags on conquest

it might turn into one of the most horrible maps.. or it could turn into something fun while we wait for the other 2 dlc`s

but i hope dice release something within days to tide us over .. otherwise theres this big window open between b2k till june ...


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> I was dissapointed as well, until i saw the new largest maps in bf history and i thought of you and your flying, hehe


Hopefully it doesnt follow the format of most of the maps we have now or we will end up with a map the size of NYC with 7 points to capture in a area spanning 4 city blocks









That said I would really enjoy a large map that had a good spread on points and would even enjoy some nice small infantry based maps if they are set up with more than 2 pinch points... I would actually really enjoy a CQ map that had the cap points on upper levels inside a few 5+ story buildings in a office complex or something as long as the interiors were well designed...


----------



## mathelm

LevelCap just uploaded a new vid talking about the new DLC...






If I spent half as much time playing the game as I did watching videos of it, I might would be half way decent at it....


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> LevelCap just uploaded a new vid talking about the new DLC...
> 
> 
> 
> If I spent half as much time playing the game as I did watching videos of it, I might would be half way decent at it....


New DLC is out? Or coming out?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The only map which was bigger than most BF2 maps was Heavy Metal, but it was not bigger overall, just larger.
> 
> Most BFBC2 maps are MUCH smaller than BF2 maps, just that the soldier in BFBC2 runs very slow, at least that's my thought.


Ah that could be. I hadn't thought about the soldiers moving slower. I'm sure the biggest thing holding back the game is that they have to take into consideration consoles. I don't think they can do huge maps that well. At least that is part of the reason for the limitation and design choices for the maps. Another reason may be DICE/EA trying to cater to a broader FPS community (COD). Wouldn't want people to get bored playing on huge maps, or have to actually use teamwork and share vehicles now would we...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and you know well enough that we will be stuck with usas-12 frag round users on those cqc maps .. but the thing that might be interesting on those close quarter maps is the rush game mode
> can`t imagine how they would place the mcoms or even the flags on conquest
> it might turn into one of the most horrible maps.. or it could turn into something fun while we wait for the other 2 dlc`s
> but i hope dice release something within days to tide us over .. otherwise theres this big window open between b2k till june ...


Well I also heard USAS was getting another nerf so maybe it will lose some popularity. The patch will come in between that time (hopefully) and it might introduce a few gameplay tweaks that make the game different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghooble*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> LevelCap just uploaded a new vid talking about the new DLC...
> If I spent half as much time playing the game as I did watching videos of it, I might would be half way decent at it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New DLC is out? Or coming out?
Click to expand...

Projected June release. (lol skipped partway into the vid just as he said the release date).


----------



## mathelm

I just like his vids...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well I also heard USAS was getting another nerf so maybe it will lose some popularity. The patch will come in between that time (hopefully) and it might introduce a few gameplay tweaks that make the game different.


even with a nerf it wont change the effectiveness of frag rounds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Hopefully it doesnt follow the format of most of the maps we have now or we will end up with a map the size of NYC with 7 points to capture in a area spanning 4 city blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said I would really enjoy a large map that had a good spread on points and would even enjoy some nice small infantry based maps if they are set up with more than 2 pinch points... I would actually really enjoy a CQ map that had the cap points on upper levels inside a few 5+ story buildings in a office complex or something as long as the interiors were well designed...


inside a casino hotel in las vegas with cap points inside the pit

another one in the penthouse level other one in security room etc? id deffinatly like this kind of setup .. and if they make it so that each point has 3 or more possible route to flank it might not be that bad

but if it turn into an operation metro with everyone trying to cap b flag in the middle it wont be good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> LevelCap just uploaded a new vid talking about the new DLC...
> 
> 
> 
> If I spent half as much time playing the game as I did watching videos of it, I might would be half way decent at it....


practice makes perfect

now go practice some more






this dude is a beast


----------



## calavera

CQ DLC is a huge disappointment. Feels like they're catering to MW3 kiddies.

All I want is the promised huge patch and VOIP.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

https://twitter.com/#!/BFGames/status/177403643471986689

Video was taken down though


----------



## spikexp

3 DLC... I hope they won't be at 15$...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> even with a nerf it wont change the effectiveness of frag rounds
> *inside a casino hotel in las vegas with cap points inside the pit*
> another one in the penthouse level other one in security room etc? id deffinatly like this kind of setup .. and if they make it so that each point has 3 or more possible route to flank it might not be that bad
> but if it turn into an operation metro with everyone trying to cap b flag in the middle it wont be good


Serious? Bad Company 3 just keeps getting better...


----------



## Ghooble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/BFGames/status/177403643471986689
> Video was taken down though


Was there an NDA?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> So... this can't be good. It's like this all the time. Might whatever this means be a source of my BF3 issues?
> 
> (btw Afterburner OSD was reporting 60 fps the entire time and and sub 75 C temps.)


Can anyone give me a read on the implications this could have for my hardware/software configuration? Please???









On a side note, I'm following through on a psu RMA a filed some months ago due to the fan not ramping down during idle, so I'll get a chance to determine if that is a problem source.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Can anyone give me a read on the implications this could have for my hardware/software configuration? Please???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm following through on a psu RMA a filed some months ago due to the fan not ramping down during idle, so I'll get a chance to determine if that is a problem source.


so you are experiencing choppy gameplay? I will do my best to help

I watched your video but am not sure what is going on there

what drivers are you using? what is your cpu oc?


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so you are experiencing choppy gameplay? I will do my best to help
> I watched your video but am not sure what is going on there
> what drivers are you using? what is your cpu oc?


Yeah, especially issues with non-fps related stuttering, I.e. when people in kill cams crouch or stand up, when recoil is settling, etc.

I'm using the latest whql 295.73 driver in that video but I was using a previous stable beta before with a similar result and the same gameplay issues. Tried with and without the OC, same issue. My OC on the CPU is only 4.3 ghz as any higher I have to use pll over voltage, which messes with my sleep/boot processes.

I just can't quite understand what those very steep high/low peaks mean. Also, I had eerily similar problems in BFBC2 (stutter in recoil settling among other things).


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw does anyone need help getting FXAA or want pictures?


Whats this all about, unless i missed it, went back 2 pages and didnt see it

edit:
Ok googled it, does this thing really work like its mentioned? Looks impressive but would punkbuster or whatever give a warning if they decide to ban for it? Read it mentioned something about settings, are they preset or totally customizable and which work best? Wanna try it but think I should see what you guys have to say about it


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Whats this all about, unless i missed it, went back 2 pages and didnt see it
> edit:
> Ok googled it, does this thing really work like its mentioned? Looks impressive but would punkbuster or whatever give a warning if they decide to ban for it? Read it mentioned something about settings, are they preset or totally customizable and which work best? Wanna try it but think I should see what you guys have to say about it


Im worry about this as well, what if punkbuster decide that it is cheating, lets face it, it is cheating, playing whit better view of the battlefield than most of your enemys. I downloaded it but hasnt tried it yet,hehe


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Whats this all about, unless i missed it, went back 2 pages and didnt see it
> edit:
> Ok googled it, does this thing really work like its mentioned? Looks impressive but would punkbuster or whatever give a warning if they decide to ban for it? Read it mentioned something about settings, are they preset or totally customizable and which work best? Wanna try it but think I should see what you guys have to say about it


PB has already gave it a ok for now and said peeps would be warned if an issue arises. It does look great and can be customized as well.

Danoc1 v1.25 i believe is still the latest and greatest stable version and he also put out a 1.25 performance version (for lower end cards)

saw the beta 1.3 floating around somewhere as well , but havent upgraded to it yet.

The color correction is amazing once its in place... I got killed a few times in the first couple miniutes because I was too busy staring at the scenery differences in Grand Bazarr when I first started using it.. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Im worry about this as well, what if punkbuster decide that it is cheating, lets face it, it is cheating, playing whit better view of the battlefield than most of your enemys. I downloaded it but hasnt tried it yet,hehe


Well I wouldnt call it cheating though I am sure one could configure it to help their view... Same can be said by turning off HBAO though and lowering shadows... I personally run with HBAO on and shadows ultra, but have talked to many that do the opposite for visibility....

Personal preference either way, but I want my gaming to look as good as possible.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> PB has already gave it a ok for now and said peeps would be warned if an issue arises. It does look great and can be customized as well.
> Danoc1 v1.25 i believe is still the latest and greatest stable version and he also put out a 1.25 performance version (for lower end cards)
> saw the beta 1.3 floating around somewhere as well , but havent upgraded to it yet.
> The color correction is amazing once its in place... I got killed a few times in the first couple miniutes because I was too busy staring at the scenery differences in Grand Bazarr when I first started using it.. LOL
> Well I wouldnt call it cheating though I am sure one could configure it to help their view... Same can be said by turning off HBAO though and lowering shadows... I personally run with HBAO on and shadows ultra, but have talked to many that do the opposite for visibility....
> Personal preference either way, but I want my gaming to look as good as possible.


THis is what I found, are we talking about the same thing? I downloaded but havent "installed" it yet

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Whats this all about, unless i missed it, went back 2 pages and didnt see it
> edit:
> Ok googled it, does this thing really work like its mentioned? Looks impressive but would punkbuster or whatever give a warning if they decide to ban for it? Read it mentioned something about settings, are they preset or totally customizable and which work best? Wanna try it but think I should see what you guys have to say about it


Its great It don't ban and works amaing


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Im worry about this as well, what if punkbuster decide that it is cheating, lets face it, it is cheating, playing whit better view of the battlefield than most of your enemys. I downloaded it but hasnt tried it yet,hehe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> THis is what I found, are we talking about the same thing? I downloaded but havent "installed" it yet
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html


When I was researching it I found a lot of peeps recommending the Danoc1 as the color correction is setup better over that one.... Think there was even a thread on here about it.

Dont remember where i got it from, but here is a couple links

Thread about 1.25 (contains links to DL)

or if you want the 1.3 beta (contains pics and dl links)


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Well I wouldnt call it cheating though I am sure one could configure it to help their view... Same can be said by turning off HBAO though and lowering shadows... I personally run with HBAO on and shadows ultra, but have talked to many that do the opposite for visibility....
> Personal preference either way, but I want my gaming to look as good as possible.


Great, if they will give an warning before banning then it is no prob installing then! But I still consider it "cheating"! And about the shadow and hbao, im aware of that, and i consider it cheating light when using grafics setting lower than what you could run, just to get a better view of the battlefield.. From what i have seen of pictures the fxaa makes it alot easyer to see the enemy when for.eks flying helli on some maps.

DICE: Take a bite of the sour aple and integrated the fxaa projector in an update, fixded and whithout issues, an ban other who use customized,hehe! Game is mutch better if it is eaquel for all who play....


----------



## ruarcs30

A question to all:

What fxaa p. do you use? Reason?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Anyone know how long the maintenance will be going on for?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Anyone know how long the maintenance will be going on for?


wich maintenance?

ohhh.. could it be the patch?

:O


----------



## IndicaNights

Up Date in Process
Check Back Soon Soldier


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndicaNights*
> 
> Up Date in Process
> Check Back Soon Soldier


MW3







While Waiting


----------



## roberts91

Yea i was playing grand bazaar for like an hour and said this game is going on to long and left to go find a different server. The bam it shows up that damn Splash page "Update in Progress" this message shows up when either something breaks or some kind of maintnence


----------



## Slightly skewed

Maintenance? When? I just finished playing for 2.5 hours with no messages.


----------



## roberts91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Maintenance? When? I just finished playing for 2.5 hours with no messages.


I'm guessing your aiming that at me? If so I guess your asking when this happened? well lets just say when i was presented with that post I came here to let people know.


----------



## IndicaNights

Ok looks like its back up i just got to the sign on page so we will see !


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've been getting an increasing number of black screen crashes.







Screen goes black, and I have to end BF3 manually.


----------



## bhardy1185

Gonna give my opinion on the FXAA injector.

It took me a while to get use to it at first but I really like it now. Wasn't hard at all to install. I think that I am using the most recent release for the high end machines. (non performance release). I don't know if it just me but I really don't think that it is that great of an advantage. It isn't like the enemy just pops up in plain sight. they are still hard to see at times. As for the ban, I joined a random server the other night with a friend. I think there were 6 of us total and at one point it was me vs 4 others. I was having one of my good nights and was getting some lucky head shots. After I killed the admin of the server with a LMG against his sniper (he was freaking awful, hit me once and I emptied about 40-50 rounds into him) with a head shot from probably 500m away, he accused me of having an aimbot. To me it is very annoying to get accused of cheating when you are playing good and the other guy isn't so good. So I call him out and start talking to him about it. He said that he checked punkbuster and something was showing up in my profile or whatever. I promptly told him he was full of crap and to prove it. He wouldn't tell me what it said so my friend and I (being mature and all) start with the heckling







We promptly get a permanent ban.

TL;DR I think it does show up as something on punkbuster but like mentioned, they will give you a warning first. That was the only time that I have seen someone say something about it (I'm guessing he was seeing the injector cause I really don't use an aimbot).


----------



## digitally

http://www.overclock.net/t/1185211/bf3-fxaa-inject-color-corection/260_20#post_16644793

the thread for the FXAA. honestly saying Danoc1's FXAA looks nicer, due to the sharpness settings which also decrease fps on some older graphic cards like mine.

And no, punkbuster did not banned me for the FXAA until now. so i would say it is still safe to use.

edit: Kcuestag's post on Danoc1 FXAA
JoshMBD (abit outdated)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Gonna give my opinion on the FXAA injector.
> It took me a while to get use to it at first but I really like it now. Wasn't hard at all to install. I think that I am using the most recent release for the high end machines. (non performance release). I don't know if it just me but I really don't think that it is that great of an advantage. It isn't like the enemy just pops up in plain sight. they are still hard to see at times. As for the ban, I joined a random server the other night with a friend. I think there were 6 of us total and at one point it was me vs 4 others. I was having one of my good nights and was getting some lucky head shots. After I killed the admin of the server with a LMG against his sniper (he was freaking awful, hit me once and I emptied about 40-50 rounds into him) with a head shot from probably 500m away, he accused me of having an aimbot. To me it is very annoying to get accused of cheating when you are playing good and the other guy isn't so good. So I call him out and start talking to him about it. He said that he checked punkbuster and something was showing up in my profile or whatever. I promptly told him he was full of crap and to prove it. He wouldn't tell me what it said so my friend and I (being mature and all) start with the heckling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We promptly get a permanent ban.
> TL;DR I think it does show up as something on punkbuster but like mentioned, they will give you a warning first. That was the only time that I have seen someone say something about it (I'm guessing he was seeing the injector cause I really don't use an aimbot).


Completely irrelevant to the fxaa injector, BUT:

I got griped at for using a MAV and SKS/Kobra yesterday because I was "sniping". It was TDM w/ 4 people on a HUGE map. 3/4 the battle was spent locating the people to kill (with the MAV) then hunting them down (not with the MAV). I now know just how useful the enlarge minimap and zoom settings are.

Speaking of, is there any way to set weapon fire-mode without having to change it every spawn?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Completely irrelevant to the fxaa injector, BUT:
> 
> I got griped at for using a MAV and SKS/Kobra yesterday because I was "sniping". It was TDM w/ 4 people on a HUGE map. 3/4 the battle was spent locating the people to kill (with the MAV) then hunting them down (not with the MAV). I now know just how useful the enlarge minimap and zoom settings are.
> 
> Speaking of, is there any way to set weapon fire-mode without having to change it every spawn?


I just recently found out about the zoom feature on the minimap also, lol. Although I haven't used it yet. N KEY

Dunno about setting a permanent fire mode, I would guess no.

With that fxaa injector, does it remove sun glare and stuff like that, or just make the game more crisp or sharp? Maybe someone has a vid or screenshots I can see to compare.

Actually before anyone messes with that, does it improve the way the game looks with all settings at Low? Mostly interested in how well it enhances the other players, if it is a noticeable improvement for you to distinguish players over vanilla.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I just recently found out about the zoom feature on the minimap also, lol. Although I haven't used it yet. N KEY
> Dunno about setting a permanent fire mode, I would guess no.
> With that fxaa injector, does it remove sun glare and stuff like that, or just make the game more crisp or sharp? Maybe someone has a vid or screenshots I can see to compare.
> Actually before anyone messes with that, does it improve the way the game looks with all settings at Low? Mostly interested in how well it enhances the other players, if it is a noticeable improvement for you to distinguish players over vanilla.


I just started using fxaa injector a few hours ago, and love it!!!!

I can't comment on low settings, but at ultra everything just looks crisper and the colors look more realistic. I does seem a little easier to see people as well.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Completely irrelevant to the fxaa injector, BUT:
> I got griped at for using a MAV and SKS/Kobra yesterday because I was "sniping". It was TDM w/ 4 people on a HUGE map. 3/4 the battle was spent locating the people to kill (with the MAV) then hunting them down (not with the MAV). I now know just how useful the enlarge minimap and zoom settings are.
> Speaking of, is there any way to set weapon fire-mode without having to change it every spawn?


nope.. gotta reset the firemode after every respawn


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Can you guys hit me up with a link for FXAA?


----------



## mathelm

This is the one posted earlier...

http://ohmyhomefront.com/showthread.php?t=600






On the monitor front... UPS saved the day at the last minute:

_Winston Salem, NC, United States 03/08/2012 7:05 A.M. Out For Delivery
03/08/2012 6:45 A.M. Arrival Scan
Greensboro, NC, United States 03/08/2012 6:09 A.M. Departure Scan
03/08/2012 5:19 A.M. Arrival Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 03/08/2012 4:06 A.M. Departure Scan
Louisville, KY, United States 03/07/2012 1:38 P.M. Arrival Scan
Oakland, CA, United States 03/07/2012 6:31 A.M. Departure Scan
03/07/2012 4:34 A.M. Arrival Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 03/07/2012 3:07 A.M. Departure Scan
Ontario, CA, United States 03/05/2012 10:23 P.M. Arrival Scan
Baldwin Park, CA, United States 03/05/2012 5:24 P.M. Origin Scan
United States 03/05/2012 12:01 A.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS_

Still stay above or around 60fps with low med settings...

It looks great, only can't get the stinkin' displayport to work. Says there's a problem with the (new) cable... oh well, the journey continues....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I just recently found out about the zoom feature on the minimap also, lol. Although I haven't used it yet. N KEY
> Dunno about setting a permanent fire mode, I would guess no.
> With that fxaa injector, does it remove sun glare and stuff like that, or just make the game more crisp or sharp? Maybe someone has a vid or screenshots I can see to compare.
> Actually before anyone messes with that, does it improve the way the game looks with all settings at Low? Mostly interested in how well it enhances the other players, if it is a noticeable improvement for you to distinguish players over vanilla.


Yup n key for zoom, M for enlarge. Enlarge then zoom out lets me see the whole map at once for those the M98B iron sight days. Can't wait to get the ACOG or kobra sight for it, but it will take a long time for that.

I'm going to try this FXAA injector tonight, but I can play @ High everything plus msaa so I don't know if my experience will help you.

edit:

Fr0sty

darn. The m16a3 is awesome but I always forget to change to burst fire mode







.


----------



## Fr0sty

take the m16a4 instead .. its burst fire from the get go

LOL

but it doesnt have full auto .. wich sucks


----------



## rageofthepeon

What's the best way to level up a shotgun from scratch to get a nice scope and slugs in rush mode only? I have the sinking feeling it's a lot of suicide rushing.

If you play lots of rush hit me up, battlelog ID is the same as my OCN username.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> take the m16a4 instead .. its burst fire from the get go
> LOL
> but it doesnt have full auto .. wich sucks


I haven't unlocked that one yet







.

Full auto on the a3 was decimating on metro choke's (like the lockers and front hallways) It was awesome. Much better than the LMG 88 due to the quicker fire rate. But can only use it on the US side







.

Oh, on your advice I switched to the foregrip on the SKS, and it's an awesome combo, especially on HC. Does the foregrip change accuracy when walking and zooming?

----

Does anyone have a link for a comparison and update charts for the different FXAA/SMAA options?

If I understand correctly, I just want to use the FXAA injector to adjust colors, and I should be able to keep my in-game Pre-/Post-AA enabled?

Confusing as all get out, I just want no bloom and natural (not too vivid; not too gray) colors


----------



## iARDAs

Hail to the king please

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24321191/1/176107258/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What's the best way to level up a shotgun from scratch to get a nice scope and slugs in rush mode only? I have the sinking feeling it's a lot of suicide rushing.
> If you play lots of rush hit me up, battlelog ID is the same as my OCN username.


Play on some metro 64 servers, most are conquest but it's how I've unlocked all the weapons/kits I have now







.

only lvl 24 so far, it's a hell of a grind.

edit: and if your going the slugs route, stick with the 870, it's the most accurate of the shottys


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Play on some metro 64 servers, most are conquest but it's how I've unlocked all the weapons/kits I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> only lvl 24 so far, it's a hell of a grind.
> edit: and if your going the slugs route, stick with the 870, it's the most accurate of the shottys


Going for slugs and maybe frags (for lulz).


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What's the best way to level up a shotgun from scratch to get a nice scope and slugs in rush mode only? I have the sinking feeling it's a lot of suicide rushing.
> If you play lots of rush hit me up, battlelog ID is the same as my OCN username.


Play on metro, just use another gun for the first base and then on the second base switch to your shotgun. I have NEVER lost defending the 2nd base since I started doing this and I'm almost always number 1 on my team, 870+kobra+flashlight+flachete is ownage. I use an m320 or .44 scoped for longer range targets (I don't spam the m320 like a noob, I just try to get direct hits like it's another gun)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Going for slugs and maybe frags (for lulz).


Frags and the USAS are one of the most hated(but effective) combo's right now, and I've used the 870 and slugs extensively with the acog scope. Have fun







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I haven't unlocked that one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Full auto on the a3 was decimating on metro choke's (like the lockers and front hallways) It was awesome. Much better than the LMG 88 due to the quicker fire rate. But can only use it on the US side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh, on your advice I switched to the foregrip on the SKS, and it's an awesome combo, especially on HC. Does the foregrip change accuracy when walking and zooming?
> ----
> Does anyone have a link for a comparison and update charts for the different FXAA/SMAA options?
> If I understand correctly, I just want to use the FXAA injector to adjust colors, and I should be able to keep my in-game Pre-/Post-AA enabled?
> Confusing as all get out, I just want no bloom and natural (not too vivid; not too gray) colors


the m16 a4 variant isnt so far in the assault unlocks from what i remember .. but most people stick to the a3 due to its full auto firemode

i keep a foregrip to remove some of that horizontal muzzle drift + supressor to remove that big kick and now its spammeable

still havent unlocked a sight i like ... tons of sniper scopes .. but not the american holo sight yet

most people who play competitive bf3 use the m16a3 due to its low recoil and high firerate when equiped with foregrip + silencer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Frags and the USAS are one of the most hated(but effective) combo's right now, and I've used the 870 and slugs extensively with the acog scope. Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


try the riffle scopes with 870 and slugs ...

its does wonder at even 150 meters


----------



## Tokkan

Ok, Im really tired of trying to get an Asus G73JW which has an i7 740QM and an Nvidia GTX460M to work with BF3...








The game wont start, after updating punkbuster manually, Starting as an Admin etc I finally found out that Nvidia is making me crash.
The reliability monitor reports that nvwgf2um.dll is making bf3.exe crash when Im trying to start it, can some1 please tell me a solution to this problem? Drivers or something...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I haven't unlocked that one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Full auto on the a3 was decimating on metro choke's (like the lockers and front hallways) It was awesome. Much better than the LMG 88 due to the quicker fire rate. But can only use it on the US side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh, on your advice I switched to the foregrip on the SKS, and it's an awesome combo, especially on HC. Does the foregrip change accuracy when walking and zooming?
> ----
> Does anyone have a link for a comparison and update charts for the different FXAA/SMAA options?
> If I understand correctly, I just want to use the FXAA injector to adjust colors, and I should be able to keep my in-game Pre-/Post-AA enabled?
> Confusing as all get out, I just want no bloom and natural (not too vivid; not too gray) colors


Don't even bother changing fire modes, if you want to burst, only hold down your mouse for as long as you want your burst to be. This is better because if you need to switch really fast you don't have to press a button, and you can control how long your bursts are, at longer ranges you want a smaller burst but at medium ranges you probably want a longer burst. The only weapons I would ever use burst mode on are the an-94 and KH2002, for obvious reasons.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Ok, Im really tired of trying to get an Asus G73JW which has an i7 740QM and an Nvidia GTX460M to work with BF3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game wont start, after updating punkbuster manually, Starting as an Admin etc I finally found out that Nvidia is making me crash.
> The reliability monitor reports that nvwgf2um.dll is making bf3.exe crash when Im trying to start it, can some1 please tell me a solution to this problem? Drivers or something...


I wish I knew what to tell you, but I can say that my old dell xps m1330 with a duel core t7200 ( 2.2 Ghz I think) w 4gig ram and the nvidia graphics will run it. It artifacts like crazy and is unplayable, but it does run. I think I did have to update the nvidia drivers though.

Maybe if you reverted back to an older driver?...


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I wish I knew what to tell you, but I can say that my old dell xps m1330 with a duel core t7200 ( 2.2 Ghz I think) w 4gig ram and the nvidia graphics will run it. It artifacts like crazy and is unplayable, but it does run. I think I did have to update the nvidia drivers though.
> Maybe if you reverted back to an older driver?...


The laptop was kind of abandoned when it came to gaming, it had old drivers so I installed fresh drivers. The newest WHQL, they gave me that error, just finished installing drvers 285.62. Same problem, I try to join a server and it says joining server for a moment and then nothing happens.
I checked task manager and BF3.exe is started for some seconds till it disappears.
In the reliability monitor it gave me the dll crash.

My old toshiba which has a Core 2 Duo P8600 @ 2.4Ghz and an ATi HD3650 also plays the game with some freezes here and there for as long as I keep out of big battles.
But this laptop with a decent cpu/gpu cant even start it...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Ok, Im really tired of trying to get an Asus G73JW which has an i7 740QM and an Nvidia GTX460M to work with BF3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game wont start, after updating punkbuster manually, Starting as an Admin etc I finally found out that Nvidia is making me crash.
> The reliability monitor reports that nvwgf2um.dll is making bf3.exe crash when Im trying to start it, can some1 please tell me a solution to this problem? Drivers or something...


My brother in law has a laptop with a 520m and it runs it on lowest settings kinda, at first he was having some problem where it was trying to use the integrated graphics instead of the 520m. I don't know how he figured out it was doing that or how he fixed it but you can look into it and I can ask him if you want.


----------



## iARDAs

@ tokkan

I also have a Asus G73Sw laptop but i dont use it after i built my rig.

Its strange that you are having such issues as i never had it with my setup. I did not have high FPS but the game was playable few months back.

Did you download all the files of your laptop from asus support?

if not i would suggest you do so.

Edit : The Asus g73 series have a throttle issue where CPU would suddenly drop its power.

This thread explains it and i suggest you use throttlestop. The CPU will run hotter but its alright.

I used to have issues with Black Ops where my FPS would drop to 25 from 90 in many instances than go back up to 90. This was because of the CPU. Give that program a chance

Also this thread has newer drivers that you can find from the asus support. Asus support takes AGES to update their drivers, and dont worry the drivers in here are 100% secure and used by most G series laptop owners


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What's the best way to level up a shotgun from scratch to get a nice scope and slugs in rush mode only? I have the sinking feeling it's a lot of suicide rushing.
> 
> If you play lots of rush hit me up, battlelog ID is the same as my OCN username.


As mentioned before, Metro 64p, maybe even a non explosives server (just beware some also ban shotguns lol).

I could also recommend TDM, but you would have to find a tight map, Noshahr canals is great shotgun map if you patrol the crates in center.

I actually just started using slugs again, going to try to get that range that 870s lack but with that same stopping power. Just gotta be accurate now, luckily they have great iron sites


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> As mentioned before, Metro 64p, maybe even a non explosives server (just beware some also ban shotguns lol).
> I could also recommend TDM, but you would have to find a tight map, Noshahr canals is great shotgun map if you patrol the crates in center.
> I actually just started using slugs again, going to try to get that range that 870s lack but with that same stopping power. Just gotta be accurate now, luckily they have great iron sites


There is actually a TDM server that's shotguns and pistols only. You wanna level that shotty? Might wanna go there.

It used to be more popular and still fills up during prime hours.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/0cc4aedf-c99f-4c1b-ab70-9f5ec4fdf657/Team-Battlefield-TBF-Team-Death-Match-Shotguns-Pistols-Knives/


----------



## Lettuceman

How come no one is ever on the OCN server


----------



## [email protected]

Well i read BF3 forums and it looks like the PC community in BF3 has decreased the past week. Don't know why. Could be because other games came out or some players got sick of BF3 problems or maybe they got sick of cheaters. Or worst case most of them were cheaters and got tired of stat wiped bans. They deserved that crap. But yea nobody plays OCN server so much it makes me wonder if OCN is wasting money on the server rental lol.

I wanna play there but it's never filled with players so i have other servers on favorites to play however. A reminder to all of you. Remember when you browse BF3 server ping. That ping is what YOUR ping is going to be in the game. It's NOT the server's PING. Remember that! Cuz i am sick of idiots joining with 200-300 ping when they could find a lower one. Cuz they don't realize the server browser ping is THEIRS! Not the server's!


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman*
> 
> How come no one is ever on the OCN server


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well i read BF3 forums and it looks like the PC community in BF3 has decreased the past week. Don't know why. Could be because other games came out or some players got sick of BF3 problems or maybe they got sick of cheaters. Or worst case most of them were cheaters and got tired of stat wiped bans. They deserved that crap. But yea nobody plays OCN server so much it makes me wonder if OCN is wasting money on the server rental lol.
> I wanna play there but it's never filled with players so i have other servers on favorites to play however. A reminder to all of you. Remember when you browse BF3 server ping. That ping is what YOUR ping is going to be in the game. It's NOT the server's PING. Remember that! Cuz i am sick of idiots joining with 200-300 ping when they could find a lower one. Cuz they don't realize the server browser ping is THEIRS! Not the server's!


thats mainly the problem. nobody ever wants to join an empty server, but if noone ever joins it how will it get populated?


----------



## EVILNOK

I got bored in a match where we were ahead by 400+ tickets and decided to play some recon and SOFLAM some targets. All in all it was a boring match since it was so 1 sided but I did get a nice headshot leading a running target at around 648 meters.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I got bored in a match where we were ahead by 400+ tickets and decided to play some recon and SOFLAM some targets. All in all it was a boring match since it was so 1 sided but I did get a nice headshot leading a running target at around 648 meters.


nice shot


----------



## ltg2227

i'd like to use voice chat through Party, but is it better to use a different program? What does everyone typically use?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i'd like to use voice chat through Party, but is it better to use a different program? What does everyone typically use?


for co-op i never had any problem with the battlelog party voice chat feature

and its not that its prefered to have other programs but say you are on a platoon and they have their own teamspeak server and there are always people on the server connected while playing its kind of easier to get with friends and play


----------



## skyn3t

just add me again guys Origin: skyraiD-0 I just start play it again







level 39 soonnnnnnn..


----------



## calavera

Teamspeak and ventrilo is the most popular in my experience. I'm located in California and I just join whatever server has sub 100 ping and I have never run across OCN servers. Probably because they're empty or the ping is too high.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> take the m16a4 instead .. its burst fire from the get go
> LOL
> but it doesnt have full auto .. wich sucks


You can change fire mode in game whit v...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> You can change fire mode in game whit v...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't even bother changing fire modes, if you want to burst, only hold down your mouse for as long as you want your burst to be. This is better because if you need to switch really fast you don't have to press a button, and you can control how long your bursts are, at longer ranges you want a smaller burst but at medium ranges you probably want a longer burst. The only weapons I would ever use burst mode on are the an-94 and KH2002, for obvious reasons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*


/shameless plug


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> You can change fire mode in game whit v...


yes i know .. but the m16a4 doesnt have full auto mode

and the m16a3 has .. and its easy to go burst mode with any riffle while still being in full auto mode

theres only 1 riffle that i'd go with burst mode that have full auto mode and its the an-94

it makes this riffle become more predictable and better that way

other riffles are easy to manage even with long burst


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> theres only 1 riffle that i'd go with burst mode that have full auto mode and its the an-94
> it makes this riffle become more predictable and better that way


Plus on that gun burst mode can get you up to 1200 rpm, full auto is only 600 rpm.


----------



## Amhro

lol guys i dont get it
we will get a dlc close quarter combat, you all complain about it, but you are forgetting there will also be a dlc with huge maps

you dont have to buy all DLCs, buy the one you will love to play, some players may like CQC, even i like it (joining server without usas/m320/rpg/claymores ofc), and i have never played cod
and players which dont like CQC, may buy that DLC with huge maps, a lot of vehicles etc, i think i will buy both









but of course they need to patch the game first, if it gets really bad after patch, i wont buy any dlc i think

peace!


----------



## [email protected]

I think it's gonna be a cool DLC i don't care! Nice to have something more added. Heck i am even looking forward to the new Medal of Honor game. It looks promising than the crappy one they had!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Plus on that gun burst mode can get you up to 1200 rpm, full auto is only 600 rpm.


really? :O didnt know that

ps: anyone knows of any good rush server with b2k maps rotation? but it have to be rush only.. not mixed mode


----------



## xstarscream

To bad this game sucks now.... worst hit detection in a shooter I've ever seen.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xstarscream*
> 
> To bad this game sucks now.... worst hit detection in a shooter I've ever seen.


Go back to Bad Company 2 and see if you still think the same way about Battlefield 3's hitbox.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Frags and the USAS are one of the most hated(but effective) combo's right now


This is what I don't get, everyone hates on the USAS+frag, but no one ones seems to care about the MK3A1+frag. I join a non explosive server specifically because I hate nade/M320/frag spam, but I spawned and boom! MK3A1+frag! Pisses me off!







Granted I did use the USAS for a few days when I unlocked it, but haven't touched it since then because it takes no skill to kill ..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> This is what I don't get, everyone hates on the USAS+frag, but no one ones seems to care about the MK3A1+frag. I join a non explosive server specifically because I hate nade/M320/frag spam, but I spawned and boom! MK3A1+frag! Pisses me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I did use the USAS for a few days when I unlocked it, but haven't touched it since then because *it takes no skill to kill* ..


Yep... I used it for three(admittedly long) matches on metro as soon as I unlocked it, became my second best weapon at the time with 290 kills. I'm still trying to get it out of my top five


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yep... I used it for three(admittedly long) matches on metro as soon as I unlocked it, became my second best weapon at the time with 290 kills. I'm still trying to get it out of my top five










I'm trying to flush it out as well!

Top Weapons

TYPE 88 LMG - 597 Kills
M16A3 - 439 Kills
USAS-12 - 359 Kills
PKP PECHENEG - 358 Kills
M416 - 358 Kills


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yep... I used it for three(admittedly long) matches on metro as soon as I unlocked it, became my second best weapon at the time with 290 kills. I'm still trying to get it out of my top five


still trying to do the same with the m320 and usas-12 ... LOL

at least i have the m249 as my top weapon









17 service stars and proud of each one


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i'd like to use voice chat through Party, but is it better to use a different program? What does everyone typically use?


OCN has a mumble server and imo mumble is much better than ts or vent. evga also has a free mumble server.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to flush it out as well!
> Top Weapons
> 
> TYPE 88 LMG - 597 Kills
> M16A3 - 439 Kills
> USAS-12 - 359 Kills
> PKP PECHENEG - 358 Kills
> M416 - 358 Kills












I'm at least proud to have the MP7 as my top weapon... it is an amazing gun once you know how to use it..


----------



## adamxatomic

I believed (when used in moderation) there is nothing wrong with the USAS-12.
(U Suck At Shoothing)

Like when going up against other people who can *only* use the USAS with frag rounds.
I got it and used it to get a service star and that's about it. I laugh when the noobs kill themselves on HC with the frag rounds at real close range.

I find it more effiecent to use a bolt action sniper rifle with iron sights-4X scope and laser sight on HC. One shot at close-medium range is all it takes.
I've seen people rage more about that sometimes than the USAS.

Video example.





I have service stars with 18 different weapons. (53 service stars all together.)
Top 5 weapons-
1. F2000 - 1,249
2. Famas - 781
3. M416 - 583
4. M27 IAR - 551
5. Knife - 391

Anyone, feel free to add me.
chicken_nublet
I like to play whatever, whenever.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I haven't used the P90, I like the A-91 better than the P90 now. I haven't used the G36C since even way before I started using the P90. Haven't used the PKP in a while either because I'm trying out the other LMGs and getting all the unlocks so I can try them out well when the patch changes them all.
I kinda feel bad using my 870 with the power of the sun on it, but usually when I use it my team is horrible so it balances out.

My top 5 weapons recently would be...
A-91
AN-94
870
lots of different LMGs
L96


----------



## EVILNOK

My motto on weapon use is if its effective use it. If people whine about it, too bad.If there are 3-4 enemies holed up in that middle floor on Sienne Crossing I'm either going to toss a nade in there, fire a rocket in there or fill it up with USAS frag rounds. Why? Because it clears them out effectively. That being said I understand it sucks when it sems like that is all that happens for an entire match. But the only times it seems to happen for an entire match is on Metro tbh. And if you're joining a Metro conquest match ( barring the far and few between no explosive servers) you pretty much know going in how its going to be. It really is a different feeling playing Metro on 1 of the no explosives servers. Its so quiet.


----------



## Fasista

My Top Weapons

*1. AEK - 971:* 2282 Kills
*2. G36 C:* 2040 Kills
*3. M98 B:* 1689 Kills
*4. M40A5:* 900 Kills
*5. M320:* 682 Kills (Exclusive use for map Metro Operation)









*My Top Weapons: 7593 Kills*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

All in a days work. L85 is da best. Love the Kh2002 too!


----------



## Amhro

heres mine, finally got rid of usas and m320 from that list










btw, have anyone recently installed 12.2 drivers? i had *2x* more fps with 12.1


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Frags and the USAS are one of the most hated(but effective) combo's right now
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I don't get, everyone hates on the USAS+frag, but no one ones seems to care about the MK3A1+frag. I join a non explosive server specifically because I hate nade/M320/frag spam, but I spawned and boom! MK3A1+frag! Pisses me off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted I did use the USAS for a few days when I unlocked it, but haven't touched it since then because it takes no skill to kill ..
Click to expand...

lol, I don't see to many rolling with the Jackhammer, but I would put them in the same boat. Besides, its easier to complain about USAS because Mk3A1 or Jackhammer is harder to remember/slower to type out, and USAS has some notoriety








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> My motto on weapon use is if its effective use it. If people whine about it, too bad.If there are 3-4 enemies holed up in that middle floor on Sienne Crossing I'm either going to toss a nade in there, fire a rocket in there or fill it up with USAS frag rounds. Why? Because it clears them out effectively. That being said I understand it sucks when it sems like that is all that happens for an entire match. But the only times it seems to happen for an entire match is on Metro tbh. And if you're joining a Metro conquest match ( barring the far and few between no explosive servers) you pretty much know going in how its going to be. It really is a different feeling playing Metro on 1 of the no explosives servers. Its so quiet.


Ya those no-explo servers are pretty eery, just hear some pew pew, and not a deafening roar. USAS has its place, but it's just so OP and easy to use.

I tried the USAS last night, figured It was time to spread the ownage. USAS + M320 on Metro 64p, the M320 was working out, but my first shot(s) at using the USAS failed, not that far away and aiming at that guys head I think I got around 3 rounds off at him and still died. Granted I don't have frags unlocked for it, nothing unlocked actually, but If I had been rolling with my m16 I would have at least killed that guy. So I switched back to m16 and started a nice tear. Actually made it down the stairs and all the way to C where I killed about 5 more before they rushed back in to save their flag.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xstarscream*
> 
> To bad this game sucks now.... worst hit detection in a shooter I've ever seen.


Kinda


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xstarscream*
> 
> To bad this game sucks now.... worst hit detection in a shooter I've ever seen.


Just as the angle of the dangle is directly effected by the mass of the..... umm, planet ( Uranus)...

The hit of your spit is directly affected by the bling of your ping.......


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at least proud to have the MP7 as my top weapon... it is an amazing gun once you know how to use it..


deffinatly the mp7 is a good gun for what it is

up close and personal.. otherwise i prefer the as val or any other pdw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, I don't see to many rolling with the Jackhammer, but I would put them in the same boat. Besides, its easier to complain about USAS because Mk3A1 or Jackhammer is harder to remember/slower to type out, and USAS has some notoriety
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya those no-explo servers are pretty eery, just hear some pew pew, and not a deafening roar. USAS has its place, but it's just so OP and easy to use.
> I tried the USAS last night, figured It was time to spread the ownage. USAS + M320 on Metro 64p, the M320 was working out, but my first shot(s) at using the USAS failed, not that far away and aiming at that guys head I think I got around 3 rounds off at him and still died. Granted I don't have frags unlocked for it, nothing unlocked actually, but If I had been rolling with my m16 I would have at least killed that guy. So I switched back to m16 and started a nice tear. Actually made it down the stairs and all the way to C where I killed about 5 more before they rushed back in to save their flag.


this is what happens when theres less then 10 total people using 320 or usas

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24322680/1/338586921/

and this server is usually full of recons with mav or 320/usas noobs but i got lucky and few of them felt like noobing it up

ohh can you spot the recon with the mav ???

this gun puts the famas in the stone age

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AO-63_assault_rifle


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> *My motto on weapon use is if its effective use it. If people whine about it, too bad.If there are 3-4 enemies holed up in that middle floor on Sienne Crossing I'm either going to toss a nade in there, fire a rocket in there or fill it up with USAS frag rounds. Why? Because it clears them out effectively.* That being said I understand it sucks when it seems like that is all that happens for an entire match. But the only times it seems to happen for an entire match is on Metro tbh. And if you're joining a Metro conquest match ( barring the far and few between no explosive servers) you pretty much know going in how its going to be. It really is a different feeling playing Metro on 1 of the no explosives servers. Its so quiet.


Nicely stated. That USAS 12 was like my 3rd best for a bit when I got bored and went trolling for a while with it. The death animations were good for some serious laughs...the boo-hooing from the "pros" I lit up with it (while they spammed their M320's and tubes) was good for even more laughs. Regardless of how a player feels about the wep itself, have to admit, it's suppression affect--even at distance--is awesome when tossing FRAGs.

I've kinda gravitated towards the LMG, ext MAGS, foregrip, SQD Suppression. I'm happy to lay down the law with my MG36, getting peoples' heads down, while my team moves up or flanks. And rolling with crash you'll never want for ammo. Wish DICE would make a "toe popper" anti-personnel mine, though as claymores can be pretty obvious in the open areas.


Edit: @ Fr0sty, Nice score. You and TerraByte get some seriously crazy scores sometimes. You two must have the reflexes of a cat or something...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nicely stated. That USAS 12 was like my 3rd best for a bit when I got bored and went trolling for a while with it. The death animations were good for some serious laughs...the boo-hooing from the "pros" I lit up with it (while they spammed their M320's and tubes) was good for even more laughs. Regardless of how a player feels about the wep itself, have to admit, it's suppression affect--even at distance--is awesome when tossing FRAGs.
> I've kinda gravitated towards the LMG, ext MAGS, foregrip, SQD Suppression. I'm happy to lay down the law with my MG36, getting peoples' heads down, while my team moves up or flanks. And rolling with crash you'll never want for ammo. Wish DICE would make a "toe popper" anti-personnel mine, though as claymores can be pretty obvious in the open areas.
> 
> Edit: @ Fr0sty, Nice score. You and TerraByte get some seriously crazy scores sometimes. You two must have the reflexes of a cat or something...


reflex wise i'm good but i dont have a gaming mouse yet but im picking it up soon









so i'll be able to bind melee reload and secondary weapon on my mouse and probably something else like the slot for ammo defib or something else

this way i wont have to struggle to find the right key when theres many things to do at once

ohh those lmg's









you should join me sometimes on an lmg rampage









i started playing with some peeps from ocn on another platoon and its fun









check us out the fluffy ninjas we have our own teamspeak server also


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> reflex wise i'm good but i dont have a gaming mouse yet but im picking it up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i'll be able to bind melee reload and secondary weapon on my mouse and probably something else like the slot for ammo defib or something else
> this way i wont have to struggle to find the right key when theres many things to do at once
> ohh those lmg's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should join me sometimes on an lmg rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i started playing with some peeps from ocn on another platoon and its fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check us out the fluffy ninjas we have our own teamspeak server also


Will do. Nate hit me up yesterday about the ninjas









I seriously need a good mouse too. In an crazy encounter I'll try and switch to my trusty REX and throw an ammo box at the guy instead..?







*_SHEESH_*

If I'm on hit me up, bro. When me, Nate, Terra, Jet and LRS roll the server _knows_ we've been there....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Will do. Nate hit me up yesterday about the ninjas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously need a good mouse too. In an crazy encounter I'll try and switch to my trusty REX and throw an ammo box at the guy instead..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_SHEESH_*
> If I'm on hit me up, bro. When me, Nate, Terra, Jet and LRS roll the server _knows_ we've been there....


good







i'll hit you up tonight

i'll deffinatly play

lol at the ammo bag throw.. it always happens to me.. yet sometimes i can still pick up the guy due to their slow reflexes sometimes


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just found a joystick in my computer room...lol So awesome flying jets now!

best game ever! http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24457772/1/311973060/


----------



## gtarmanrob

hmm i have a joystick, recommended to use when in jets/helis ay?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just found a joystick in my computer room...lol So awesome flying jets now!
> best game ever! http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24457772/1/311973060/


how did u set yours up


----------



## mathelm

Personally I think you'll get owned by keyboards with a regular joystick. A wired 360 type controller on the other hand works very well, especially with a heli.... I think a joystick is good for flying sims where you make slow gentle turns for landing n such... Where as in BF3 combat it's always full left or right, etc.. A 360 controller is almost as fast (left, right, up, down) as a keyboard. But the biggest advantage of a keyboard mouse setup is free look. While all the other controllers also have this, none move even half as fast as the mouse, so it's basically useless....


----------



## Faster_is_better

I would say M+K for choppers, and joystick/controller for the jets. I always did well with the mouse for controlling chopper in BF2, but jets needed more input than just the mouse and I never tried to steer them with the keys.


----------



## spikexp

Well, m+k are good if you bind "up" to the space bar.


----------



## Nocturin

I wish I could find my old saitek







.

But that was around during Win ME days, I doubt there would be modern drivers for it now anyways.


----------



## mathelm

I picked up a PS3 SplitFish FragFX for next to nothing off ebay a while back. Windows sees it, but it would take some setting up (key bindings) and they've quit supporting it with new drivers, so some things won't work with windows (macros and a couple buttons).



EDIT:

Now that I think about it, I couldn't get the actual mouse to work, buttons were fine (most of em) and laser was on, just no movement...


----------



## Nocturin

I was thinking about that analog stick yesterday. An analog stick and a mouse would be a killer combination. I wonder if one could re-purpose a PS3 controller for that?


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I picked up a PS3 SplitFish FragFX for next to nothing off ebay a while back. Windows sees it, but it would take some setting up (key bindings) and they've quit supporting it with new drivers, so some things won't work with windows (macros and a couple buttons).
> 
> EDIT:
> Now that I think about it, I couldn't get the actual mouse to work, buttons were fine (most of em) and laser was on, just no movement...


you should check this out before you made the move, but i think you did not know about AimonPS you can set any key you want and kind key bindings this thing make you life a lot easy i have one of those and its works very well for me, ( the mouse may work good on PS3 but for PC it is a trash ) i use AimonPS nand and Naga Epic with 12 Programmable keys







if you have PS3 and want try that your KD 1.0 goes up to faster with much precision this is KB and Mouse for PS3 , with same FPS or close


----------



## OverClocker55

Im having problems. Will show some gameplay of it to show you what im talking about. Playing medium with 7950 and it don't load the map past 10 feet


----------



## JCG

6 of us in OCN server now, come join us!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 6 of us in OCN server now, come join us!


ok~!







in 1 hour lol. gtg do homework


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I was thinking about that analog stick yesterday. An analog stick and a mouse would be a killer combination. I wonder if one could re-purpose a PS3 controller for that?


That's pretty much what splitfish makes. They have PC models ( new current ones) available. The problem with the controller mouse combination is that aren't enough buttons available to your left hand for all the functions needed....


----------



## xJavontax

Fantastic. I decide to give BF3 a play after not playing it since the release. I go to login, and after numerous attempts at trying to type in my Battlelog account information (I switched from Chrome to Firefox), I get denied access. Now it says I have to purchase BF3 to play. The thing is, *I'VE ALREADY FREAKING PURCHASED IT.*

Now I'm waiting 24 minutes for to talk to Live Support so they can activate my account again so I can be reminded of how disappointing this game was.

Seriously, this is so stupid. I got the password right, I just forgot about the capital letter crap. Ugh. Why couldn't they have just put in an in-game browser instead of this idiotic web-based crap? Morons.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok here are the problems I'm having. Please help


----------



## Fr0sty

lol jet rammers

jcg willl know


----------



## Tokkan

To those interested, I already solved the problem on my Asus G73SW... The problem was within Nvidia drivers.
The dll that was causing a crash on bf3.exe is associated with Nvidia3D so I simply uninstalled the 3D since I dont even use it and now its all good.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok~!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 1 hour lol. gtg do homework


hit me up on battlelog when you are jumping in

ill jump in with some peeps


----------



## Homeyjojo

ATTENTION, WE NEED 3 MORE PLAYERS FOR A MATCH WERE PLAYING, ASAP.

IF YOU CAN PLAY, JOIN THIS : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9358f8f4-6aa6-4188-bf9e-edfc0a6aa1ca/nM-ScriM/

WITH PASS: nmgaming

PLEASE HURRY, THIS IS A ALIENWARE ARENA MATCH AND WE ARE LOW ON PLAYERS.


----------



## Dropshock

Agreed with Homejojo, WE NEED PLAYERS!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> To those interested, I already solved the problem on my Asus G73SW... The problem was within Nvidia drivers.
> The dll that was causing a crash on bf3.exe is associated with Nvidia3D so I simply uninstalled the 3D since I dont even use it and now its all good.


I own the G53J and I had some problem. Fixed now of course


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Homeyjojo*
> 
> ATTENTION, WE NEED 3 MORE PLAYERS FOR A MATCH WERE PLAYING, ASAP.
> IF YOU CAN PLAY, JOIN THIS : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9358f8f4-6aa6-4188-bf9e-edfc0a6aa1ca/nM-ScriM/
> WITH PASS: nmgaming
> PLEASE HURRY, THIS IS A ALIENWARE ARENA MATCH AND WE ARE LOW ON PLAYERS.


Do you need reallly good players only, and people with a mic only?


----------



## Homeyjojo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Do you need reallly good players only, and people with a mic only?


at this point doesnt matter, friend me on battlelog homeyjojo


----------



## Slightly skewed

Are there certain servers you guys hang out and play on? I know the OCN servers are dead.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> To those interested, I already solved the problem on my Asus G73SW... The problem was within Nvidia drivers.
> The dll that was causing a crash on bf3.exe is associated with Nvidia3D so I simply uninstalled the 3D since I dont even use it and now its all good.


Thanks for tanking the time to do a follow up.......


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24494056/1/338586921/

sorry for the baserape










http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24497212/1/338586921/

LOL 3 flags on conquest is too small for my taste but it was fun in a non stressful way


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24494056/1/338586921/
> sorry for the baserape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24497212/1/338586921/
> LOL 3 flags on conquest is too small for my taste but it was fun in a non stressful way


If your team got more flags than your enemy then a helli and aircraft should baserape if they cant deffend themself! Its all about winning the round!

To bad many servers dont accept baserape.

But baseraping when hardly having flags, that makes me angry,ehhe


----------



## Edge Of Pain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> If your team got more flags than your enemy then a helli and aircraft should baserape if they cant deffend themself! Its all about winning the round!
> To bad many servers dont accept baserape.
> But baseraping when hardly having flags, that makes me angry,ehhe


That doesn't stop it from being really infuriating for the other team.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I don't believe in base raping, but that's probably because I believe in fair gaming and sportsmanship. In an auto balanced, low ticket server, it's not such a big deal. However, a stacked, or high ticketed server will just clear out and that's no good for anyone.


----------



## mathelm

All it takes is one guy in the AA gun to cure a base raper, but no one wants to be in the thing because the kill count is so low....


----------



## kcuestag

^That is the main reason we don't set over 650 tickets on our server, as we are scared of getting it unbalanced in one round and making the server empty due to unhappy players.

Normally though we have admins inside almost 24/7 so we keep it balanced all day long, our server has been full for the last 48 hours pretty impressive, almost into the top 200 of the world servers, TOP 3 Spain and soon to be TOP 1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> All it takes is one guy in the AA gun to cure a base raper, but no one wants to be in the thing because the kill count is so low....


There is no AA gun on Infantry maps.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^That is the main reason we don't set over 650 tickets on our server, as we are scared of getting it unbalanced in one round and making the server empty due to unhappy players.
> Normally though we have admins inside almost 24/7 so we keep it balanced all day long, our server has been full for the last 48 hours pretty impressive, almost into the top 200 of the world servers, TOP 3 Spain and soon to be TOP 1.
> There is no AA gun on Infantry maps.


How can I find this epic server?
Does it randomize teams after round changes?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> That doesn't stop it from being really infuriating for the other team.


The other team do got the anti air and should be able to fight off an baserape very easy if alittle organized......................................

And i join the loosing team allways and try to make the diffrence and make them win! But baserape is actually "programmed" into the game! So when/if we manage to get our loosing team winning, sure we baserape. But only if the other team is bleading tickets!


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^That is the main reason we don't set over 650 tickets on our server, as we are scared of getting it unbalanced in one round and making the server empty due to unhappy players.
> Normally though we have admins inside almost 24/7 so we keep it balanced all day long, our server has been full for the last 48 hours pretty impressive, almost into the top 200 of the world servers, TOP 3 Spain and soon to be TOP 1.
> There is no AA gun on Infantry maps.


And he is talking about countering helli/aircraft..... Bf3 dont support baserape as infantry( mortar is exeption) so........... But as he say, it is no problem to counter baserape!


----------



## calavera

Randomized teams at the beginning of team for balance is better.

I hate it when I'm getting switched right in the middle of a game by an admin. Just a few more minutes and we win but no I get switched. Also, some admins abuse their power too much like this one server where you get all admin privileges if you pay a monthly fee. It has the best ping so I play there a lot and most of the time it's fine. But every now and then you get this admin that just kills/kicks you without even investigating. What's funny is when admin's team is losing, he quickly switches the #1 and #2 guy on our team to their side. But when they're winning they don't care if the teams are balanced or not. ROFL


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Randomized teams at the beginning of team for balance is better.
> I hate it when I'm getting switched right in the middle of a game by an admin. Just a few more minutes and we win but no I get switched. Also, some admins abuse their power too much like this one server where you get all admin privileges if you pay a monthly fee. It has the best ping so I play there a lot and most of the time it's fine. But every now and then you get this admin that just kills/kicks you without even investigating. What's funny is when admin's team is losing, he quickly switches the #1 and #2 guy on our team to their side. But when they're winning they don't care if the teams are balanced or not. ROFL


LOL!

Yes, when i have joined, i switch to the loosing team on purpose. Then we manage to get it to win and 30 tickets before the match end i get switch by an adim. Good thing it doesn't happends as often as im telling my self!


----------



## ruarcs30

Im installing fxaa pro. as we speak. Never used it before. How do i change settings? Im using what overclocker linked me. This settings is what most use?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Randomized teams at the beginning of team for balance is better.
> *I hate it when I'm getting switched right in the middle of a game by an admin*. Just a few more minutes and we win but no I get switched. Also, some admins abuse their power too much like this one server where you get all admin privileges if you pay a monthly fee. It has the best ping so I play there a lot and most of the time it's fine. But every now and then you get this admin that just kills/kicks you without even investigating. What's funny is when admin's team is losing, he quickly switches the #1 and #2 guy on our team to their side. But when they're winning they don't care if the teams are balanced or not. ROFL


I don't play nearly as much as most of you, and it's only happened a few times to me, but when that happens, I immediately quit the game. But no more than I've played, I don't think it's ever happened when I was in a squad, and it's always from the winning team to the losing one. Which I don't understand because I suck.... Unless of course the admin is on the winning team....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I don't play nearly as much as most of you, and it's only happened a few times to me, but when that happens, I immediately quit the game. But no more than I've played, I don't think it's ever happened when I was in a squad, and it's always from the winning team to the losing one. Which I don't understand because I suck.... Unless of course the admin is on the winning team....


most of the time the auto-balancing only affects you if your not on a squad. This happens in a lot of servers that I've visited. There's an "auto-balance" warning and then solo members awe swapped from team to team. It's a "admin bot" of sorts. It will only move whole squads if it can do the same for both teams. (what i observed)

Now, when there are admins on, if they have more control than the autobot. That's a crappy move if it's that direct.


----------



## ruarcs30

I installed fxaa proj. and the colors was better, but the grafics seems simplefied.....is it another whit better grafic?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> I installed fxaa proj. and the colors was better, but the grafics seems simplefied.....is it another whit better grafic?


I think that's kind of the point of it. Makes the players stand out more. Plus it seems to have a "dynamic" contrast effect like on my TV.... But I have to use low/med settings with my setup....


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I think that's kind of the point of it. Makes the players stand out more. Plus it seems to have a "dynamic" contrast effect like on my TV.... But I have to use low/med settings with my setup....


Hum. I went up on settings and got better fps whit this installed. But only playing on 20" 1600x900


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> The other team do got the anti air and should be able to fight off an baserape very easy if alittle organized......................................
> And i join the loosing team allways and try to make the diffrence and make them win! But baserape is actually "programmed" into the game! So when/if we manage to get our loosing team winning, sure we baserape. But only if the other team is bleading tickets!


Except on Karg island it is impossible to protect your aircraft with base AA. I was on a 24/7 karg server last night (honing little bird/z11 skills) and we had both the enemy choppers and aircraft trying to keep our air down... After about a third of our team dropped out Our mobile AA finally became available and I hopped in mobile AA and took them out. Seeking to give them a bit of payback I hopped in the z-11 (or is it little bird?) and camped the enemy aircraft carrier for a bit... On the backside of the carrier I was untouchable from base or mobile AA and easily took out enemies as they spawned. The same peeps who were base raping us ended up eventually rage quitting or being banned by admin for excessive language... LOL


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Except on Karg island it is impossible to protect your aircraft with base AA. I was on a 24/7 karg server last night (honing little bird/z11 skills) and we had both the enemy choppers and aircraft trying to keep our air down... After about a third of our team dropped out Our mobile AA finally became available and I hopped in mobile AA and took them out. Seeking to give them a bit of payback I hopped in the z-11 (or is it little bird?) and camped the enemy aircraft carrier for a bit... On the backside of the carrier I was untouchable from base or mobile AA and easily took out enemies as they spawned. The same peeps who were base raping us ended up eventually rage quitting or being banned by admin for excessive language... LOL


LOL! I forgot about that! On Kharg island, raping on the boat you are untouchable so to speak,hehe!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^That is the main reason we don't set over 650 tickets on our server, as we are scared of getting it unbalanced in one round and making the server empty due to unhappy players.
> Normally though we have admins inside almost 24/7 so we keep it balanced all day long, our server has been full for the last 48 hours pretty impressive, almost into the top 200 of the world servers, TOP 3 Spain and soon to be TOP 1.
> There is no AA gun on Infantry maps.


but the thing is we joined that server and were caught in the middle of a base rapping session.. yes we ended up as the victims for like 5min or so ...

so when the map changed we decided to make a big push and that's what happened


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> All it takes is one guy in the AA gun to cure a base raper, but no one wants to be in the thing because the kill count is so low....


Idc about the kill count, it's just boring and it sucks. If I see that someone is continuously going back and forth over our base I'll jump in it and shoot at them till they stop (can almost never kill them unless they're RIGHT next to the gun) but I'm not going to sit in it waiting for someone to come by, I play to have fun not to sit and do nothing for most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> And he is talking about countering helli/aircraft..... Bf3 dont support baserape as infantry( mortar is exeption) so........... But as he say, it is no problem to counter baserape!


On some maps like Seine Crossing infantry and the tank can get right up to the base. Also, blocking all of their routes and killing them before they can get anywhere is the same as base raping imo.


----------



## Tokkan

Huh, I updated my drivers to the most recent ones since I still had the beta's and now the colors flash inside bf3...
Also I was probably playing bf3 and other games without crossfire/on a single card for atleast 1 month lol.
So idk if its crossfire problem or drivers
Any1 experienced anything similar?


----------



## mtbiker033

let's go guys OCN server, who can hang?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> let's go guys OCN server, who can hang?


Is there only the 1 game?

OCN BF3 Conquest[Fast Vehicle Respawn] Back to Karkand 24/7


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Is there only the 1 game?
> OCN BF3 Conquest[Fast Vehicle Respawn] Back to Karkand 24/7


there are actually 2 servers:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/OCN-BF3-Conquest-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-Back-to-Karkand-24-7/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-High-Ticket-Count-BF3-B2K-Maps/

we were just in the fast vehicle respawn one and after an exhausting 2v3 we moved on.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24494056/1/338586921/
> sorry for the baserape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24497212/1/338586921/
> LOL 3 flags on conquest is too small for my taste but it was fun in a non stressful way


Brother, got love for you but, Rymaxius was hacking.... I'm not a cry baby or anything like that but, 350+ hours into BF3 I know what a PKP Pecheneg can do or not.

But: you _owned us_--my hat's off to you brother.

I am awaiting the chance to take you on 1-on-1 (Even TerraByteX was mad and actually quit the game.)
OCN Fr0sty is a BF3 player to be taken seriously.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge Of Pain*
> 
> That doesn't stop it from being really infuriating for the other team.


Never get mad. My teammates on the other hand..... Wow. _MAD_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't believe in base raping, but that's probably because I believe in fair gaming and sportsmanship. In an auto balanced, low ticket server, it's not such a big deal. However, a stacked, or high ticketed server will just clear out and that's no good for anyone.


Base rape is a natural part of the game. Bad team = pinned back and corn holed. Period. Sorry for the double post OCN but, Fr0sty is one helluva BF3 roller. My hat is off to him.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Brother, got love for you but, Rymaxius was hacking.... I'm not a cry baby or anything like that but, 350+ hours into BF3 I know what a PKP Pecheneg can do or not.
> But: you _owned us_--my hat's off to you brother.
> I am awaiting the chance to take you on 1-on-1 (Even TerraByteX was mad and actually quit the game.)
> OCN Fr0sty is a BF3 player to be taken seriously.


so i made someone ragequit? :O

loll was he on our team? the hacker i meant?

1vs1 would have to be on a very small infantry only map

no other rules beside all out infantry

if you can find an empty server id go at it to give you a revenge round


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol at this game http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24629022/1/373886055/ and I only died once, idk why it says I died twice.

The other team sucked so my team was owning, I wanted it make it more interesting so I drove backwards and aimed in 3rd person view the whole game, and I still somehow managed to get almost twice the next highest score.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Never get mad. My teammates on the other hand..... Wow. _MAD_.
> Base rape is a natural part of the game. Bad team = pinned back and corn holed. Period. Sorry for the double post OCN but, Fr0sty is one helluva BF3 roller. My hat is off to him.


Well than we disagree. I'll sit at the flag closest to the oppositions base and keep them pinned there but I won't go firing into the their base.

Is Frosty really that good? I checked his stats, and it doesn't add up. I mean other than the 1800m headshot.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well than we disagree. I'll sit at the flag closest to the oppositions base and keep them pinned there but I won't go firing into the their base.


I just back off and let them cap a flag and then take it back using just my pistol sometimes, you get more points and it's slightly more entertaining that way.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well than we disagree. I'll sit at the flag closest to the oppositions base and keep them pinned there but I won't go firing into the their base.
> Is Frosty really that good? I checked his stats, and it doesn't add up. I mean other than the 1800m headshot.


it took me about 100 or so hours to finally be slightly decent

imagine being a noob and having games like .30 k/d for 100 hours to 150hours .. and then not even managing to do ok in terms of reflex and all ..

i reallt started to do well about 1month ago









http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/fr0sty/history#spm see the huge spike in score per minute

how i had to overcome mediocrity into something more average.. and now im trying to slowly get it up into the 400's at the very least

and also at some point when you die alot you lose the patience to really play well or at least want to play well

and that was my case at the begining so that explains it

and the thing about baserapping is i dont usually do it unless the other team did it to us for no apparent reasons.. and when we joined the game before we ended up joining a team that was getting baseraped.. so that's why we pushed hard for two games in a row on the other team.. and they werent that good to give us all of the bases in just a couple minutes


----------



## Kreeker

400 SPM is no where near amazing.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it took me about 100 or so hours to finally be slightly decent
> imagine being a noob and having games like .30 k/d for 100 hours to 150hours .. and then not even managing to do ok in terms of reflex and all ..
> i reallt started to do well about 1month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/fr0sty/history#spm see the huge spike in score per minute


The only huge spike I saw was in your accuracy in december... Though it seems to have dropped then leveled back a bit you gained 5% in less than 4 weeks







Considering you had been playing for quite a while that is a major feat.

Im still climbing out of the accuracy hole from letting my kid and a bunch of others play, (thankfully my kid is now bored with the game and has found other pursuits) but in the past 2 months only climbed about 3%... Considering It had fallen to under 6% @ one point (never give a 4 year old a m249) I am happy to have at least brought it back up to 11.1 but that has taken a while.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> The only huge spike I saw was in your accuracy in december... Though it seems to have dropped then leveled back a bit you gained 5% in less than 4 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering you had been playing for quite a while that is a major feat.
> Im still climbing out of the accuracy hole from letting my kid and a bunch of others play, (thankfully my kid is now bored with the game and has found other pursuits) but in the past 2 months only climbed about 3%... Considering It had fallen to under 6% @ one point (never give a 4 year old a m249) I am happy to have at least brought it back up to 11.1 but that has taken a while.


HAHA! Never give an 4 year old an m249?

He also goes from 153 points pr minute to 267 ppm in decemeber, witch is quite mutch.

And I have seen players who are great, and I mean GREAT, but their stats isnt mutch above averge. Seems like they let someone other play on the computer or just dont care to play seriously all the time.

Edit: And it is not hackers, its not that they are good shooters, but they are great battlefielders,hehe


----------



## TheYonderGod

I think accuracy means nothing tbh, suppression is such a useful tactic, if someone is hiding around a corner, just keep shooting past the corner and they will be practically blind if they try to come out and you kill them. It kills your accuracy score because you're missing on purpose but it's super effective.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> 400 SPM is no where near amazing.


Agreed, because that's where I stand and I'm nothing special. Unless you are really good, anything above 500 stinks of metro whore.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Agreed, because that's where I stand and I'm nothing special. Unless you are really good, anything above 500 stinks of metro whore.


Remeber that he had as low as 160 in start of december whit lots of playing hours. That means he need to get to 600-700+ over time to be able to hit 400.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Agreed, because that's where I stand and I'm nothing special. Unless you are really good, anything above 500 stinks of metro whore.


Remeber that he had as low as 160 in start of december whit lots of playing hours. That means he need to get to 600-700+ over time to be able to hit 400.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> He also goes from 153 points pr minute to 267 ppm in decemeber, witch is quite mutch.


I stand corrected... I had to drop a couple of the stats it was showing to see that... For some odd reason it had his SPM as a strait line until I un-ticked a couple stats.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Remeber that he had as low as 160 in start of december whit lots of playing hours. That means he need to get to 600-700+ over time to be able to hit 400.


That's not how it works. And he's at 300, not 400. Are you his mom? Or is this a budding bromance?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's not how it works. And he's at 300, not 400. Are you his mom? Or is this a budding bromance?


Lol. Isnt it how it works? read what i wrote again. "to be able to hit 400."

Im saying if he is going to hit 400 he need to get 600-700 many hours before that is gone up to 400

What did you get in matematics in school? hehe


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's not how it works. And he's at 300, not 400. Are you his mom? Or is this a budding bromance?


Pretty sure that is "how it works" if you know different though I would be happy to hear... You are quite correct on his current SPM though.

That is also why I was amazed at the accuracy jump as he would have had to have pulled off quite a bit higher accuracy in that time period to gain that 5%. You dont just jump from 8 to 13 percent because you are now shooting at 13%... Though You would have to know the total number of bullets shot before and also in that time period to figure out exactly where he was shooting it was actually probably in the high 20's or more during that period...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Did he put in half the amount of hours from Dec to now, from when he started to Dec? You are doubling or tripling those SPM to offset the time he played up until Dec. Yes, it takes the total time played/total score. I'm not going to comment on the insult.


----------



## ruarcs30

From what he sayed, he had 150 hours when having 160 ppm.

Lol! But you need to drink some cofe or something, you seems very "angry"

Have a nice day


----------



## Slightly skewed

I really don't care enough about this to continue. But I will say one thing. Judging by your posts, you are the last person who should be belittling anyone's intelligence.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyway my accuracy just got better because i obviously improved

just saying.. and that;s why they suck now because i have to climb up the ladder back up

but its slowly moving up wich is a good thing


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Agreed, because that's where I stand and I'm nothing special. Unless you are really good, anything above 500 stinks of metro whore.


i have 586 spm and im not metro whore


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i have 586 spm and im not metro whore


You also have an large amount of experience and you belong to a clan which says, orgainzed, to me. You also look like a quiter/team changer going by your quit percentage and your w/l ratio. Playing on pubs by yourself is a whole lot different.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Remeber that he had as low as 160 in start of december whit lots of playing hours. That means he need to get to 600-700+ over time to be able to hit 400.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Remeber that he had as low as 160 in start of december whit lots of playing hours. That means he need to get to 600-700+ over time to be able to hit 400.


That was so nice, he said it twice....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Lol. Isnt it how it works? read what i wrote again. "to be able to hit 400."
> Im saying if he is going to hit 400 he need to get 600-700 many hours before that is gone up to 400
> What did you get in matematics in school? hehe


and even thirice....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyway my accuracy just got better because i obviously improved
> just saying.. and that;s why they suck now because i have to climb up the ladder back up
> but its slowly moving up wich is a good thing


It's all apples n oranges, but the real question is are you good/better because you're having fun, or are you having fun because you're good? Having played a couple rounds with you n BF3Nate ( aka Precision_PC) on mic a couple weeks ago, I think it's the former....

And honestly, having fun is the only thing that matters....









But Still.....

All Hail,... FrOsty the base raping payback snow dude... lol


----------



## Fr0sty

just ended a night playing with terrabyte and someone else .. dunno what's his ocn name but we had fun

the chat was epicly funny to say the least we even got kicked at some point.. dunno why tho.. no reason









dunno how terrabyte does to be this good but wow

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24651966/1/338586921/

:O all his kill were on the ground

half of that round i played dedicate mav spotting

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24660240/1/338586921/ ended the round as assault

weird... i can see the battlelog links i posted.. yet the end message doesnt show them


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> That was so nice, he said it twice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even thirice....


Ok, I guess I just have it all wrong. I mean, given enough hours hitting 400 will never get him there. Right? Maybe I'm just going crazy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok, I guess I just have it all wrong. I mean, given enough hours hitting 400 will never get him there. Right? Maybe I'm just going crazy.


i'll get there sooner or later

seen as i just had a jump of 5spm in the last 48hours and i did spend some time playing mav spotting and some nonsense while having fun

as long as i go on carnage in tanks whenever i can ill be able to up my spm and better my k/d a bit

and i rechecked and it was closer to 125hours playing at around 180spm .. after that i gradually got it back up at a faster pace

but i still feel there are times that my buttons arent close enough to use my good reflexes.. i sometimes stumbles on the wrong buttons and that either gets me killed or i miss an opportunity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> It's all apples n oranges, but the real question is are you good/better because you're having fun, or are you having fun because you're good? Having played a couple rounds with you n BF3Nate ( aka Precision_PC) on mic a couple weeks ago, I think it's the former....
> And honestly, having fun is the only thing that matters....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Still.....
> All Hail,... FrOsty the base raping payback snow dude... lol


playing with nate chazzy and the likes is fun for sure

you should join us on tfn and play with us









terrabyte and scutzi sure made me laugh alot


----------



## Tokkan

Like wow... You guys care too much about your stats...
I dont care at all about my stats I just wanna play and have some fun.
I let my cousin play this game each saturday of the week giving me a K/D ratio of 0.1 or even worst and honestly idc.
If you think Im a bad player cause you looked at my stats, I dont want to play with you anyway.
If you ignore the stats and play with me and say Im a bad player, cool I must really be a bad player but also... dont play with me anymore.
I am not trying to enter ESL, I dont dream of winning cups or e-reputation.
I play to have fun and this is why games were made, to have fun.

A good example of this in another game: League of Legends, Yes I know I play it... I only have 100 wins versus people, yet my friends prefer to play with me the 100 wins newbie that only plays 1 game per day to do the 1st win vs bots, instead of other people all because I am an excellent support... so they say atleast.

fr0sty is a good player, I already played against him and with him once. So is JCGCG and jsaug.
I wont even look at their stats cause its just childish.
Cheers to you all and remember one thing, to be good at something you only need to spend time on it.


----------



## kcuestag

Last night I got some weird screen flashed, which if I remember right, already happened few months ago to BradleyW here in OCN:




It happened in Kharg Island but they weren't as fast and consistent as the ones in that video, and it happened while I was in the Havoc flying around.

Then I played a couple more rounds and it didn't happen again, something I noticed is one of my clan mates told me it also happened to him yesterday once but then never again during the rest of the day.

He has a completely different system (Q6600 @ 3.2GHz, 4GB and HD5870), so my guess is this is a game related thing?


----------



## supra_rz

never happened after the first patch of bf3


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Last night I got some weird screen flashed, which if I remember right, already happened few months ago to BradleyW here in OCN:
> 
> 
> 
> It happened in Kharg Island but they weren't as fast and consistent as the ones in that video, and it happened while I was in the Havoc flying around.
> Then I played a couple more rounds and it didn't happen again, something I noticed is one of my clan mates told me it also happened to him yesterday once but then never again during the rest of the day.
> He has a completely different system (Q6600 @ 3.2GHz, 4GB and HD5870), so my guess is this is a game related thing?


I had that in the Beta with a 9600gt. I would go with it being a game related thing.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You also have an large amount of experience and you belong to a clan which says, orgainzed, to me. You also look like a quiter/team changer going by your quit percentage and your w/l ratio. Playing on pubs by yourself is a whole lot different.


quiter - not really, i got that high percentage due to my previous build, phenom 9950 and hd 4850, it kept crashing a lot, i had like 35% quits
team changer - well, i used to be, but not anymore, for like 3-4 months, now i often switch to losing team just because friends play there..


----------



## Tokkan

God, I hate my GPU's. So yesterday I found out I was playing BF3 for sometime without crossfire, my 2nd card was idling the whole time...
I activated Crossfire now and re-installed drivers with the unableulps etc and I found a problem.
In games if I dont have Vsync enabled the colors get weird, and during load times they also get weird....
I think I might RMA this card and pull the trigger on a new card cause Im fed up with this.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> And honestly, having fun is the only thing that matters....


THIS. Sure, I look at the stats every now and then, and I'm sure everyone does, but its all about the experience. I'm not lying when I say I've had more fun playing with Th1ngm4j1g, Fr0sty, BF3NATE, scutzi, tehRealChazzy, TerrabyteX etc just in the last 2 weeks or so than from playing by myself for 4 months.


----------



## starmanwarz

Haven't played this for a couple of months,I am trying to play today but I am unable to join any servers,says joining server but nothing happens,what is going on?I downloaded origin/game updates.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> Haven't played this for a couple of months,I am trying to play today but I am unable to join any servers,says joining server but nothing happens,what is going on?I downloaded origin/game updates.


Restart Origin and the game should launch properly, if not, restart the computer.

If that doesn't work, then I have no idea.


----------



## starmanwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Restart Origin and the game should launch properly, if not, restart the computer.
> If that doesn't work, then I have no idea.


That worked,thatnks!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Like wow... You guys care too much about your stats...
> I dont care at all about my stats I just wanna play and have some fun.
> I let my cousin play this game each saturday of the week giving me a K/D ratio of 0.1 or even worst and honestly idc.
> If you think Im a bad player cause you looked at my stats, I dont want to play with you anyway.
> If you ignore the stats and play with me and say Im a bad player, cool I must really be a bad player but also... dont play with me anymore.
> I am not trying to enter ESL, I dont dream of winning cups or e-reputation.
> I play to have fun and this is why games were made, to have fun.
> 
> A good example of this in another game: League of Legends, Yes I know I play it... I only have 100 wins versus people, yet my friends prefer to play with me the 100 wins newbie that only plays 1 game per day to do the 1st win vs bots, instead of other people all because I am an excellent support... so they say atleast.
> 
> fr0sty is a good player, I already played against him and with him once. So is JCGCG and jsaug.
> I wont even look at their stats cause its just childish.
> Cheers to you all and remember one thing, to be good at something you only need to spend time on it.


+1
Stats are for E-peen only.
If you base whether you should play with someone on their stats you yourself are not worth playing with.
A good player could carry a team regardless of their team mates kd/wl (or whatever bf3 players base their E-peen off of.) if the need arises.
I'm not a good bf3 player as far as my knowledge and my stats go. However I would much rather play with people that I can have fun with that have good personalities and lose every game. Over someone who has neither but has godly stats and can single handedly carry the team to boost my stats.


----------



## kcuestag

I don't normally watch my stats but I do prefer having a K/D Ratio over 2.0.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yeah, who cares about stats. Especially accuracy. Spraying like you're the Terminator is just too fun.


----------



## OverClocker55

Good score?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, who cares about stats. Especially accuracy. Spraying like you're the Terminator is just too fun.


Agreed, I love using the M60E4 with bipod and throw around hundreds of bullets for suppression, makes me feel like I'm RAMBO!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> +1
> Stats are for E-peen only.
> If you base whether you should play with someone on their stats you yourself are not worth playing with.
> A good player could carry a team regardless of their team mates kd/wl (or whatever bf3 players base their E-peen off of.) if the need arises.
> I'm not a good bf3 player as far as my knowledge and my stats go. However I would much rather play with people that I can have fun with that have good personalities and lose every game. Over someone who has neither but has godly stats and can single handedly carry the team to boost my stats.


A single good player cannot, I repeat cannot, carry a 64 player conquest, especially with vehicles.

One of the main reason I hate playing with bad players, is they are usually afraid of vehicles and will completely avoid enemy vehicles. Instead of switching to an engineer, they will just run off somewhere else and die.

Console communities are the place for casuals.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'll get there sooner or later
> seen as i just had a jump of 5spm in the last 48hours and i did spend some time playing mav spotting and some nonsense while having fun
> as long as i go on carnage in tanks whenever i can ill be able to up my spm and better my k/d a bit
> and i rechecked and it was closer to 125hours playing at around 180spm .. after that i gradually got it back up at a faster pace
> but i still feel there are times that my buttons arent close enough to use my good reflexes.. i sometimes stumbles on the wrong buttons and that either gets me killed or i miss an opportunity
> playing with nate chazzy and the likes is fun for sure
> you should join us on tfn and play with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terrabyte and scutzi sure made me laugh alot


I wanna play with you guys now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> +1
> Stats are for E-peen only.
> If you base whether you should play with someone on their stats you yourself are not worth playing with.
> A good player could carry a team regardless of their team mates kd/wl (or whatever bf3 players base their E-peen off of.) if the need arises.
> I'm not a good bf3 player as far as my knowledge and my stats go. However I would much rather play with people that I can have fun with that have good personalities and lose every game. Over someone who has neither but has godly stats and can single handedly carry the team to boost my stats.


this. My stats are bad/ok, but I could care less about them. I'm a good player, and I get even better when I have a role to fill. I don't care what kit needs to be played, and I can hold me own if need be







.

I suprised some of my co-workers the other day on a TDM match. That felt good, I haven't gotten that since I played MW2/halo on the xbox360.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> THIS. Sure, I look at the stats every now and then, and I'm sure everyone does, but its all about the experience. I'm not lying when I say I've had more fun playing with Th1ngm4j1g, Fr0sty, BF3NATE, scutzi, tehRealChazzy, TerrabyteX etc just in the last 2 weeks or so than from playing by myself for 4 months.


so true

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, who cares about stats. Especially accuracy. Spraying like you're the Terminator is just too fun.


so true








no wonder why my top gun is the m249 with 1700 kills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I wanna play with you guys now


add me on battlelog


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Good score?


you "hooah" your own posts? lol just found it funny.









I only look at my SPM to see if I'm improving or not. I've put 200+ hours into it so unless I suck hardcore my stats don't fluctuate that much so I don't pay attention to it. I watched my KD ratio for a while to see if it'd go up but at this point that thing is set in stone. It won't budge. I play 64 conquest about 95% of the time so that doesn't really help either. lol

My soldier: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/calavera-PW/stats/271072125/


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> you "hooah" your own posts? lol just found it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My soldier: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/calavera-PW/stats/271072125/


I think at 14 we all hooahed our own.. ummm.... post....


----------



## Fr0sty

lol that robbaz dude is pretty funny in his videos


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so i made someone ragequit? :O
> 
> loll was he on our team? the hacker i meant?
> 
> if you can find an empty server id go at it to give you a revenge round


Yeah, TerraByte got a bit mad on that last Seine Crossing game, lol. Not _mad_ mad but, a bit frustrated with the rest of our team. I'd been away for work for a month (no internet in the middle of the desert) and hadn't been playing much CQ even before that (mostly TDM lately) so those games were kinda of a flashback to when I first started playing this game : flat-out UGLY. I lost count of how many times you blasted me off the map when you were in the tanks. We are gonna eat dinner then I'll be on for a while and looking for some trouble, buddy.









Oh and that cheat was Rymaxius or something like that. I'd played with him before. He's one of those "blends in" cheats, bro. Like 6 of us called him on it in a server once. He uses that PKP and a no recoil or no spread cheat. I just avoid cats like that, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well than we disagree. I'll sit at the flag closest to the oppositions base and keep them pinned there but I won't go firing into the their base.
> Is Frosty really that good? I checked his stats, and it doesn't add up. I mean other than the 1800m headshot.


I won't base rape aircraft but I'll mine the roads exiting a spawn or camp with a soflam or RPG. Mainly to keep armor off my teammates. I try and be a little fair also, give the enemy "honorable" deaths I guess you'd say. Fr0sty is pretty good, bro. TerraByteX, BF3Nate, Fat_Jet_Dude are all very good players. I'm the noob in the bunch. First BF game. But I try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL good thing he's a doctor


Yeah that guy has some good videos. Him and shosho10199 are my fave BF3 subs. Always good for some laughs.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Fr0sty is pretty good, bro. TerraByteX, BF3Nate, Fat_Jet_Dude are all very good players. I'm the noob in the bunch.
> ..
> Yeah that guy has some good videos. Him and shosho10199 are my fave BF3 subs. Always good for some laughs.


Trust me, I'm noober







And I'm a big fan of shosho too. CAMPIN FEGGET!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, TerraByte got a bit mad on that last Seine Crossing game, lol. Not _mad_ mad but, a bit frustrated with the rest of our team. I'd been away for work for a month (no internet in the middle of the desert) and hadn't been playing much CQ even before that (mostly TDM lately) so those games were kinda of a flashback to when I first started playing this game : flat-out UGLY. I lost count of how many times you blasted me off the map when you were in the tanks. We are gonna eat dinner then I'll be on for a while and looking for some trouble, buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and that cheat was Rymaxius or something like that. I'd played with him before. He's one of those "blends in" cheats, bro. Like 6 of us called him on it in a server once. He uses that PKP and a no recoil or no spread cheat. I just avoid cats like that, though.
> I won't base rape aircraft but I'll mine the roads exiting a spawn or camp with a soflam or RPG. Mainly to keep armor off my teammates. I try and be a little fair also, give the enemy "honorable" deaths I guess you'd say. Fr0sty is pretty good, bro. TerraByteX, BF3Nate, Fat_Jet_Dude are all very good players. I'm the noob in the bunch. First BF game. But I try.
> Yeah that guy has some good videos. Him and shosho10199 are my fave BF3 subs. Always good for some laughs.


hop in with terrabyte and probably others tonight

but this time dont join the opposite team


----------



## kcuestag

Guys, please refrain from posting videos which contain profanity.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Guys, please refrain from posting videos which contain profanity.


I agree with you 100% on this. I beleive big words equals little minds... But battlefield 3 has it's own profane language. That would be another wish for me on the BF3 wishlist. Have a PG language option on it.... BTW, Can I turn off the comments or whatever you call them (ie. We hold all the flags)? Doesn't bother me, just don't want my nephew hearing it (among other people).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I agree with you 100% on this. I beleive big words equals little minds... But battlefield 3 has it's own profane language. That would be another wish for me on the BF3 wishlist. Have a PG language option on it.... BTW, Can I turn off the comments or whatever you call them (ie. We hold all the flags)? Doesn't bother me, just don't want my nephew hearing it (among other people).


I don't think you can, unless you mute the sound.


----------



## wireeater

Looking for some people to do CO-OP. I want to complete all of these.

This is what I have done so far.



Wir3Eat3r, add me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol that robbaz dude is pretty funny in his videos


Behaving like a 10 year old = fun..

Some Gameplay on a HD7950 3GB OC on Damavand Peak...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hop in with terrabyte and probably others tonight
> but this time dont join the opposite team


I don't have a mic, but I want to play with you guys. I just added you.


----------



## exlink

Hey guys, I applied for the OCN platoon. Looking for some people to play with since I've had a bit more time to dedicate to the game. I'm a pretty decent player and work well with a good squad/team. My Battlefield 3 username is MajikPolak.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, I love using the M60E4 with bipod and throw around hundreds of bullets for suppression, makes me feel like I'm RAMBO!


----------



## DeMuraviov

Hey guys I made a commentary over one game I had on Metro - Rush Attack





Feel free to leave feedback on the video


----------



## Fr0sty

went total rambo on the flanking route

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24784702/1/338586921/


----------



## CallsignVega

I can't even play this game anymore, constantly kicked while playing "disconnected from EA". Quality product.


----------



## james8

^yea been a lot of disconnection problems lately.
i have frequent problems where i'm in a match and it shows the disconnect sign at the top right


----------



## TheYonderGod

I just tried out hardcore and omg is it full of... *A* word that I can't say here on OCN.

Was I just unlucky on the server I joined or are they all full of idiots?


----------



## ruarcs30

What do you mean? I allways plays hardcore. Hasn't tried normal on bf3 actually,hehe.

Try another server


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just tried out hardcore and omg is it full of... *A* word that I can't say here on OCN.
> Was I just unlucky on the server I joined or are they all full of idiots?


Lemme guess, you get a vehicle and some1 kills you cause they want the vehicle?
You try to flank the enemy team and you get sniped by a sniper of your team?
Yea hardcore can bring lots of good things... There should be a rank limit. Like only rank 45 and above can enter hardcore....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> What do you mean? I allways plays hardcore. Hasn't tried normal on bf3 actually,hehe.
> Try another server


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> Lemme guess, you get a vehicle and some1 kills you cause they want the vehicle?
> You try to flank the enemy team and you get sniped by a sniper of your team?
> Yea hardcore can bring lots of good things... There should be a rank limit. Like only rank 45 and above can enter hardcore....


Nah I was playing TDM, the chat was just full of people trash talking and being 'A-words' and trolling and telling people to go back to 'noob core', etc.

Also I don't get how it's noob core because it's harder to kill someone.

And I also saw more people using a USAS, especially with frag rounds, in 2 rounds of TDM than I usually do in a couple days of normal mode playing.


----------



## IronWill1991

"Update in Process"

Nooooooo! I was having a great match at Grand Bazaar. I was going like 24-4 as an assault. I was killing people left and right.

EDIT: Will this match count to my status?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> "Update in Process"
> Nooooooo! I was having a great match at Grand Bazaar. I was going like 24-4 as an assault. I was killing people left and right.


It kicked you from the game? Maybe that means it's an actual game update and not just a battlelog update, I've played through a battlelog update before. I'm probably just crazy but I'm hoping it's the big patch we've been waiting for


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It kicked you from the game? Maybe that means it's an actual game update and not just a battlelog update, I've played through a battlelog update before. I'm probably just crazy but I'm hoping it's the big patch we've been waiting for


It's back on ....and nothing. What a waste of time.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Ah, it was maintenance that supposedly is supposed to increase server stability. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654779846972205/
Hopefully it will help those people who get constantly disconnected.


----------



## IronWill1991

Hey, my match did show up in my stats. Not bad. I got 27-5
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24793989/1/323871816/


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It's back on ....and nothing. What a waste of time.


Didn't you have fun?

Is it a waste of time if it isn't recorded?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Didn't you have fun?
> Is it a waste of time if it isn't recorded?


Actually, I meant waiting for battlelog to finished minor updating is a waste of time.


----------



## Matt-Matt

So guys, i'm not trying to advertise. But a friend and i always have a joke about this on steam chat..
So i decided to make a Facebook page... here..


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nah I was playing TDM, the chat was just full of people trash talking and being 'A-words' and trolling and telling people to go back to 'noob core', etc.
> Also I don't get how it's noob core because it's harder to kill someone.


Or easier to survive... Not having to worry about where you go rambo is another thing about noob-core... I have seen a few players bust into a hallway and end up taking out all his teammates before the enemy kills him. Next you see in the chatbox "Didnt realize friendly fire was on, is this hardcore?"

Either way it sounds like you got stuck in a server with a bunch of childish jerks. Some of the servers I have frequented lately have a swear bot that boots the peeps that continuously fill chat with offensive words. So f'ing great to watch it boot the more annoying players.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> And I also saw more people using a USAS, especially with frag rounds, in 2 rounds of TDM than I usually do in a couple days of normal mode playing.


Try a different server, or maybe just go back to the same one at a later date. I usually see one or two peeps a round using that setup no matter what type of server im in (in QC maps at least)


----------



## EVILNOK

That's pretty much why I don't play hardcore. To me hardcore is noobcore. So easy to get kills. Now don't. Get me wrong I'm not fizzing those that enjoy it. Imo they should switch the names around. Reegular mode should = hardcore, hardcore should be names noobcore. Forgive my mispellingsq at the hospital on my Kindle

Sent from my fingers on my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That's pretty much why I don't play hardcore. To me hardcore is noobcore. So easy to get kills. Now don't. Get me wrong I'm not fizzing those that enjoy it. Imo they should switch the names around. Reegular mode should = hardcore, hardcore should be names noobcore. Forgive my mispellingsq at the hospital on my Kindle
> Sent from my fingers on my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk.


HC = more realistic. Despite the fall damage onto water like on seine crossing, the 2-3rounds/kill is realistic. I play a regular match and sometimes it takes me 10+ rounds easy to get a kill from 5ft away...really? Unless all the players are 50cent I don't think that's accurate...
HC rounds are quicker since in the game kills are quicker... does like for me.

But both are still fun, its personal opinion to which one you like better, no big deal.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Didn't you have fun?
> Is it a waste of time if it isn't recorded?


It is if I don't get my new unlocked toys.....lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> HC = more realistic. Despite the fall damage onto water like on seine crossing, the 2-3rounds/kill is realistic. I play a regular match and sometimes it takes me 10+ rounds easy to get a kill from 5ft away...really? Unless all the players are 50cent I don't think that's accurate...
> HC rounds are quicker since in the game kills are quicker... does like for me.
> But both are still fun, its personal opinion to which one you like better, no big deal.


I am glad there are both modes. That way there is something for everyone. But I do disagree about HC being more realistic. Mostly because I've never had any issue with it taking 10+ rounds to take an enemy out. The main reason I don't like HC is (to me not saying every HC player is like this) it seems too many noobs use it to get easy kills by camping. Also a lot of HC players treat those that play on regular mode like they are inferior. +rep for your comment btw. Actually being able to discuss it like adults is awesome.I say play the mode you like and have fun. If we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I am glad there are both modes. That way there is something for everyone. But I do disagree about HC being more realistic. Mostly because I've never had any issue with it taking 10+ rounds to take an enemy out. The main reason I don't like HC is (to me not saying every HC player is like this) it seems too many noobs use it to get easy kills by camping. Also a lot of HC players treat those that play on regular mode like they are inferior. +rep for your comment btw. Actually being able to discuss it like adults is awesome.I say play the mode you like and have fun. If we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place.


This guy ^







.

I started out on 'regular' servers but then switched to HC (mostly).

Reasoning? 10+ bullets to stop somebody ded. I can't tell you how many times I've put a burst into an enemy's head, just to get picked as I run out of ammo trying to stop them ded. Kind've gotten tired of it. I need to learn my way around these awful hit boxes.

The "HC" mode plays much better for me, sort of towards my playstyle. 3 bullets and I know your done, no matter what gun, I like that









also, SKS sucks in normal. A half clip to take someone down is irratating, and so far it's my favorite gun. Most kills so far @ 400ish.

I also need to learn more maps >.>

----
I was smoking(m320) yesterday; does anyone else think there should be some points for covered allies or something? Almost no-body smokes, and it's such a good tool to use for those pushes to the objective.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Played a round or two with GanjaSMK last night and it was pretty fun, though it would have been much better if he was on VOIP with the rest of the squad (we were all friends on my Mumble server). I like playing with OCNers, if any others want to join in with me on Mumble drop me a line. My Battlelog profile is in my signature.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This guy ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I started out on 'regular' servers but then switched to HC (mostly).
> Reasoning? 10+ bullets to stop somebody ded. I can't tell you how many times I've put a burst into an enemy's head, just to get picked as I run out of ammo trying to stop them ded. Kind've gotten tired of it. I need to learn my way around these awful hit boxes.
> The "HC" mode plays much better for me, sort of towards my playstyle. 3 bullets and I know your done, no matter what gun, I like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, SKS sucks in normal. A half clip to take someone down is irratating, and so far it's my favorite gun. Most kills so far @ 400ish.
> I also need to learn more maps >.>
> ----
> I was smoking(m320) yesterday; does anyone else think there should be some points for covered allies or something? Almost no-body smokes, and it's such a good tool to use for those pushes to the objective.


SKS is where it's at. Long range sniping was fun in BFBC2 but for some reason I just can't get into it as much in Battlefield 3. I like to be up there with the team helping out where I can and flanking to pick off enemy snipers.

Got all the shotgun upgrades I wanted but getting sick of blasting a player 3-4 times with a frag round or sometimes even with a buckshot up in his face and them still killing me sometimes. The inconsistency is driving me crazy. Might have to give hardcore a go.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I am glad there are both modes. That way there is something for everyone. But I do disagree about HC being more realistic. Mostly because I've never had any issue with it taking 10+ rounds to take an enemy out. The main reason I don't like HC is (to me not saying every HC player is like this) it seems too many noobs use it to get easy kills by camping. Also a lot of HC players treat those that play on regular mode like they are inferior. +rep for your comment btw. Actually being able to discuss it like adults is awesome.I say play the mode you like and have fun. If we all liked the same things the world would be a boring place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I started out on 'regular' servers but then switched to HC (mostly).
> 
> Reasoning? 10+ bullets to stop somebody ded. I can't tell you how many times I've put a burst into an enemy's head, just to get picked as I run out of ammo trying to stop them ded. Kind've gotten tired of it. I need to learn my way around these awful hit boxes.
> 
> The "HC" mode plays much better for me, sort of towards my playstyle. 3 bullets and I know your done, no matter what gun, I like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, SKS sucks in normal. A half clip to take someone down is irratating, and so far it's my favorite gun. Most kills so far @ 400ish.
> 
> I also need to learn more maps >.>
> 
> ----
> I was smoking(m320) yesterday; does anyone else think there should be some points for covered allies or something? Almost no-body smokes, and it's such a good tool to use for those pushes to the objective.
Click to expand...

I see the reasoning for both modes, I tend to stay away from Normal mode games though. Sadly all of the NCIX servers are Normal, and they have the greatest ping for me, they need to "fix" that







I play on those occasionally since they play well. Normal isn't so bad if you are really accurate, you really gotta be spot on to take some people out with minimal bullets. There is a challenge there, but then since everyone has tons of health, you can escape being shot at a lot easier, in HC if you get a glimpse of someone and first shot they're probably going down, no chance to run for cover.

Also someone said they played a HC game with a lot of trolls or ppl spamming up the chat. I think that was just luck of the draw, some people like to heckle it can be found on any server. Although for a TDM game, makes you wonder how they have the time to chat, those are usually pretty fast paced with fast respawn.

Also what you said about knowing how many shots it takes to down someone is spot on. We all know BF3 has some strange hit registry, sometimes it just doesn't work out. At least in HC you can be pretty confident your short burst was enough to take someone down or with slight overkill to compensate for the hit reg. Normal it can be a bit harder, unload a clip or several short bursts spot on into someone and they still don't go down.

I wish they would fix the disappearing grenades/rpg/bullets when you die. That grenade I threw well before death should still go off, or RPG that I fired and never hit.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Played a round or two with GanjaSMK last night and it was pretty fun, though it would have been much better if he was on VOIP with the rest of the squad (we were all friends on my Mumble server). I like playing with OCNers, if any others want to join in with me on Mumble drop me a line. My Battlelog profile is in my signature.


I wish you were in Europe or the other way around, we never play at the same time.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> That's pretty much why I don't play hardcore. To me hardcore is noobcore. So easy to get kills. Now don't. Get me wrong I'm not fizzing those that enjoy it. Imo they should switch the names around. Reegular mode should = hardcore, hardcore should be names noobcore. Forgive my mispellingsq at the hospital on my Kindle
> Sent from my fingers on my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk.


LOL, ya the mode that has people with almost invulnerable amounts of life that also regenerates by itself when you go hide, huge glowing triangles above their heads, no friendly fire, has kill cams so you know exactly where the guy is that killed you, and vehicles that magically repair themselves is the "Hardcore mode".







Priceless...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Played a round or two with GanjaSMK last night and it was pretty fun, though it would have been much better if he was on VOIP with the rest of the squad (we were all friends on my Mumble server). I like playing with OCNers, if any others want to join in with me on Mumble drop me a line. My Battlelog profile is in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you were in Europe or the other way around, we never play at the same time.
Click to expand...

I know man it sucks... one of the friends I play online with frequently lives in west Canada, and I'm on the east coast. That time difference alone kills our playability, and between east coast to EU it's even worse!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This guy ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I started out on 'regular' servers but then switched to HC (mostly).
> Reasoning? 10+ bullets to stop somebody ded. I can't tell you how many times I've put a burst into an enemy's head, just to get picked as I run out of ammo trying to stop them ded. Kind've gotten tired of it. I need to learn my way around these awful hit boxes.
> The "HC" mode plays much better for me, sort of towards my playstyle. 3 bullets and I know your done, no matter what gun, I like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, SKS sucks in normal. A half clip to take someone down is irratating, and so far it's my favorite gun. Most kills so far @ 400ish.
> I also need to learn more maps >.>
> ----
> I was smoking(m320) yesterday; does anyone else think there should be some points for covered allies or something? Almost no-body smokes, and it's such a good tool to use for those pushes to the objective.


there should be points for someone that used the m320 smoke in a good way

if you smoke an ennemy tank so a teammate can cross the street to c4 it or something of the line or even arm an mcom i say yes give the smoker points

we should call those co-op assist or teamwork points and even have teamwork ribbons and so on?

hardcore is just that.. a try hard mode


----------



## Imrac

I love smoke. Tons of fun to use and distracted the enemy with. Also a ton of fun to kill with, got a few double kills with it. Once they fix it going through people before exploding, no longer will it be able to double kill. For points for smoke, I could take it or leave it. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## kcuestag

Had probably one of the most fun Caspian Border games since the game launched:



We were on the Viper helicopter and we were not taken down even once, the other team was desperate, I counted up to 11 soflams destroyed and many anti-air vehicles, not to mention many people trying to take us down with stingers, it is amazing how much fun you can have if you have a good pilot + gunner combo!


----------



## Schwarz

Edit: Nevermind


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Or easier to survive... Not having to worry about where you go rambo is another thing about noob-core... I have seen a few players bust into a hallway and end up taking out all his teammates before the enemy kills him. Next you see in the chatbox "Didnt realize friendly fire was on, is this hardcore?"
> Either way it sounds like you got stuck in a server with a bunch of childish jerks. Some of the servers I have frequented lately have a swear bot that boots the peeps that continuously fill chat with offensive words. So f'ing great to watch it boot the more annoying players.
> Try a different server, or maybe just go back to the same one at a later date. I usually see one or two peeps a round using that setup no matter what type of server im in (in QC maps at least)


Alright if you say so, I'll give it another try. I guess you're right about normal being easier to survive, but that makes it harder to kill at the same time. Good aim makes more of a difference on normal because you have to get headshots to kill quick. I don't think either mode is easier than the other, they're just different and people should just play whichever they like better and not call people noobs just because they prefer the other mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I was smoking(m320) yesterday; does anyone else think there should be some points for covered allies or something? Almost no-body smokes, and it's such a good tool to use for those pushes to the objective.


I almost always use smoke in rush, it's soooo useful. Especially on the first base on metro when the defenders always just camp back at their spawn trying to snipe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, ya the mode that has people with almost invulnerable amounts of life that also regenerates by itself when you go hide, huge glowing triangles above their heads, no friendly fire, has kill cams so you know exactly where the guy is that killed you, and vehicles that magically repair themselves is the "Hardcore mode".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless...


Like I said earlier, everything that makes it harder, also makes it easier, it just depends which side of the 'feature' you're on. If you spot someone your team sees a triangle over their head, if someone spots you, the other team sees a big triangle over your head.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Had probably one of the most fun Caspian Border games since the game launched:
> 
> We were on the Viper helicopter and we were not taken down even once, the other team was desperate, I counted up to 11 soflams destroyed and many anti-air vehicles, not to mention many people trying to take us down with stingers, it is amazing how much fun you can have if you have a good pilot + gunner combo!


True, a good gunner in a heli is always great if the gunner knows what hes doing...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, ya the mode that has people with almost invulnerable amounts of life that also regenerates by itself when you go hide, huge glowing triangles above their heads, no friendly fire, has kill cams so you know exactly where the guy is that killed you, and vehicles that magically repair themselves is the "Hardcore mode".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless...


I've noticed anytime someone has anything to say about not liking hardcore mode you always have to chime in and almost make it sound like those of us that don't enjoy hardcore are somehow beneath you. If you want realism then just go all out and delete the game from your HDD after your 1st death. The fact of the matter is everyone is different and just because 1 persons opinions doesn't coincide with yours doesn't mean you are in any way superior or your opinion carries more weight. You may be a great guy in real life but just about anytime someone has an opinion difference than yours about HC/non HC modes you come off sounding like a condescending ...I'll end the sentence there. Just to show theres no hard feelings I made you this


----------



## Fr0sty

hardcore is more of a try hard mode

because in real life you know how much ammo you have.. well you at least know how many mags you have left
no doritos? ok in real life we dont have those neither.. but i can clearly see someone at 200 or so meters away without scopes or sights.yet in this game 150meters we need 12x scopes to see them clearly... LOL
less health then normal mode? it sure helps to prove my try hard mode point


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've noticed anytime someone has anything to say about not liking hardcore mode you always have to chime in and almost make it sound like those of us that don't enjoy hardcore are somehow beneath you. If you want realism then just go all out and delete the game from your HDD after your 1st death. The fact of the matter is everyone is different and just because 1 persons opinions doesn't coincide with yours doesn't mean you are in any way superior or your opinion carries more weight. You may be a great guy in real life but just about anytime someone has an opinion difference than yours about HC/non HC modes you come off sounding like a condescending ...I'll end the sentence there. Just to show theres no hard feelings I made you this


Cause your pic isn't condescending? It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it? Because they can't play without their 3D spotting wallhax and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team. There's a reason it's called hardcore. It takes a higher level of skill to play when your health/vehicles don't auto-regen after a couple seconds. It requires you to actually use teamwork to accomplish goals.

A jet strafes a tank and takes damage from the 50 cal or a stinger: Don't worry, I'll just fly out of range for a couple seconds and be back to 100%...
A tank shoots a chopper with canister shell which disables it: Don't worry bro, I'll just duck behind this building for a couple seconds and we'll auto-repair to full. _Man this is so much harder than hardcore mode._ Sorry your feelings got hurt because he pointed out the truth. It's not his fault you can't play without handicap mode.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I've noticed anytime someone has anything to say about not liking hardcore mode you always have to chime in and almost make it sound like those of us that don't enjoy hardcore are somehow beneath you. If you want realism then just go all out and delete the game from your HDD after your 1st death. The fact of the matter is everyone is different and just because 1 persons opinions doesn't coincide with yours doesn't mean you are in any way superior or your opinion carries more weight. You may be a great guy in real life but just about anytime someone has an opinion difference than yours about HC/non HC modes you come off sounding like a condescending ...I'll end the sentence there. Just to show theres no hard feelings I made you this


highly agreed. them HC-mode elitists are annoying ;P


----------



## Nocturin

I never understood the difference between the dorrito (down "HERE" arrow much more appropriate, IMO) and the star,

what are they?

---

Coincidentally, one of the most fun things that I've done in the dame is go up in a MAV to jet height and "light" up the battlefield for my team. I felt like an awesome teammate as they all disappeared , by one.

Speaking of spotting, it should be limited to the UGS, MAV, and the center of your zoomed in scope, it would make the class fit more into gameplay.


----------



## sdhsbaseball

Come join me on the OCN server!!! lets try and fill it up!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Cause your pic isn't condescending? It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it? Because they can't play without their 3D spotting wallhax and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team. There's a reason it's called hardcore. It takes a higher level of skill to play when your health/vehicles don't auto-regen after a couple seconds. It requires you to actually use teamwork to accomplish goals.
> A jet strafes a tank and takes damage from the 50 cal or a stinger. Don't worry, I'll just fly out of range for a couple seconds and be back to 100%...
> A tank shoots a chopper with canister shell which disables it: Don't worry bro, I'll just duck behind this building for a couple seconds and we'll auto-repair to full. _Man this is so much harder than hardcore mode._
> *Sorry your feelings got hurt because he pointed out the truth*. It's not his fault you can't play without your handicap mode.


snip

You're confusing truth with opinion. My *original post* basically pointed out only that I prefer regular mode over "hardcore" mode. I don't know why you assume it doesn't take teamwork in regular mode. Nor do I understand why you assume I "can't play without 3d spotting wallhacks and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team". Why do you get so upset that someone likes to play a mode of the game other than your favorite mode?As for " It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it?". Just because its easy doesn't mean i have fun doing it. Whats wrong with to each his own?

As for the "*Sorry your feelings got hurt because he pointed out the truth*. It's not his fault you can't play without your handicap mode."
Again you confuse truth with opinion. Maybe I can respond more later as of now i must go mend my feelings








This is why people can't have decent discussions on OCN when o*pinions* differ. BTW that meme was directed at all the HCers that act like they're superior players just because they play HC not just CallsignVega. It was sweet of you to come to his defense, even though i just made a friendly jab.

EDIT- BTW I won't respond anymore to this because it will just lead to a locked thread while Kcuestag has to clean it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Cause your pic isn't condescending? It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it? Because they can't play without their 3D spotting wallhax and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team. There's a reason it's called hardcore. It takes a higher level of skill to play when your health/vehicles don't auto-regen after a couple seconds. It requires you to actually use teamwork to accomplish goals.
> A jet strafes a tank and takes damage from the 50 cal or a stinger. Don't worry, I'll just fly out of range for a couple seconds and be back to 100%...
> A tank shoots a chopper with canister shell which disables it: Don't worry bro, I'll just duck behind this building for a couple seconds and we'll auto-repair to full. _Man this is so much harder than hardcore mode._
> Sorry your feelings got hurt because he pointed out the truth. It's not his fault you can't play without your handicap mode.


Exactly, people like you are what I was talking about. You always have to insult people just for preferring a different mode than you. They are both equally "hard" they're just different.

Just take a second to think about it. If you're in a vehicle, it's easier to stay alive in normal, but if you're killing a vehicle it's easier to kill in hard core. And if a vehicle is disabled it doesn't auto repair, in fact it takes more damage over time. You think it's easier to kill people with 3d spotting? Guess what?! The other team can spot you and kill you easier too! You have to be more careful not to shoot your own teammates? The other team has to be more careful too! I know, it's shocking, isn't it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I never understood the difference between the dorrito (down "HERE" arrow much more appropriate, IMO) and the star,
> what are they?


The star means it's a squad leader.


----------



## Tokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Cause your pic isn't condescending? It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it? Because they can't play without their 3D spotting wallhax and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team. There's a reason it's called hardcore. It takes a higher level of skill to play when your health/vehicles don't auto-regen after a couple seconds. It requires you to actually use teamwork to accomplish goals.


Hope you know 3D spotting works for both sides... as easy as you can see them they can also see you. So trying to get an edge on the other team will really require team play and it is prolly harder cause if some1 in an helicopter spots you the entire enemy team can see you. Not talking about radar here but about the 3D spotting.
Same thing also applies the other way arround.

Saying Hardcore is harder because there must be a reason for it to be called hardcore doesnt make any sense... I could call cow to a fridge would the fridge give me fresh milk? No.
EA/DICE whoever called it whatever they wished.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> A tank shoots a chopper with canister shell which disables it: Don't worry bro, I'll just duck behind this building for a couple seconds and we'll auto-repair to full.


Disabled vehicles do not auto repair not even with maintenance. Only way for them to get repaired is Engineer or using fire extinquisher puttiing out the fire of the vehicle.

There is only 1 reason I do not play Hardcore, its full of...
If they would put a minimum level for playing in Hardcore it would probably be alot better,but at the moment... Getting killed by your team mates cause they cannot recognise that you are on their side, cause you have a vehicle they want etc etc etc... makes me stay away of Hardcore.
I found a good normal server which does not allow team changes unless you are changing to the loosing team, it is pretty balanced and my fav server atm.
3D spotting is a feature I would do well without it and also vehicle auto repair cause when Im doing vehicles im engineer... Like any person with half a brain cell.


----------



## Buska103

70-3 in Seine Crossing
64 kills from PKP, a few from claymore, I think 1 from pistol? Longest streak : 37

Gotta love teammates that actually revive!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Yeah, some random noob in a jet or chopper spams Q and the the whole team lights up like a Christmas tree above their heads. That is just soooo much harder to play on... Did you get that enemy down to 1% health before he ran behind cover? Not anymore, he auto-healed without even needing a medic. Is there an enemy next to your teammate? Why not shoot him with the tank shell and not even worry about killing your own teammate? That takes skill bro; that's definitely so much harder...







The settings of hardcore mode make perfect *sense* to the rest of us normal people who can read Tokkan. Not sure why you don't understand it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Exactly, people like you are what I was talking about. You always have to insult people just for preferring a different mode than you.


EVILNok tries to call people who play hardcore mode noobs and then Vega points out how silly that is so now you try to claim he's being an elitist? Who's the noob trying to call out hardcore players yet he can't even play without his handicap mode on? You're not insulting hardcore players by calling them noobs, but someone who corrects you is... Your logic does not compute.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, some random noob in a jet or chopper spams Q and the the whole team lights up like a Christmas tree above their heads. That is just soooo much harder to play on... Did you get that enemy down to 1% health before he ran behind cover? Not anymore, he auto-healed without even needing a medic. Is there an enemy next to your teammate? Why not shoot him with the tank shell and not even worry about killing your own teammate? That takes skill. That's definitely so much harder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings of hardcore mode make perfect *sense* to the rest of us normal people who can read. Not sure why you don't understand it.
> EVILNok tries to call people who play hardcore mode noobs and then Vega points out how silly that is so now you try to claim he's being an elitist? Who's the noob trying to call out hardcore players yet he can't even play without his handicap mode on?


Yeah, some random noob in a jet or chopper on the other team spams Q and your whole team lights up like a Christmas tree above their heads. That is just so much easier to plan on....
Did you ever get that enemy down to 1% health before he ran behind cover? Not anymore, he auto-healed without even needing a medic? Wait what? That DOES make it harder, I don't even have to change anything in that sentence.
Are you next to an enemy with an enemy tank nearby? Why doesn't the enemy tank just shoot you with the tank shell and not even worry about killing his own teammate. That takes skill. That's definitely so much harder....








The settings of normal mode make perfect *fun* to the rest of us normal people who have more fun on normal mode and play to have fun.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Right, so continuing to shoot as friendlies run in front of your line of fire and take zero damage isn't noob friendly? Sounds like you're just making excuses for your poor skills which is why you need handicap mode turned on.
Try playing on some Project Reality servers to experience what teamwork and coordination can accomplish.

Next time you try to call higher skilled players noobs and then get upset when they correct you, don't act like they're the ones who were going around insulting people in the first place.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah, some random noob in a jet or chopper spams Q and the the whole team lights up like a Christmas tree above their heads. That is just soooo much harder to play on... Did you get that enemy down to 1% health before he ran behind cover? Not anymore, he auto-healed without even needing a medic. Is there an enemy next to your teammate? Why not shoot him with the tank shell and not even worry about killing your own teammate? That takes skill bro; that's definitely so much harder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The settings of hardcore mode make perfect *sense* to the rest of us normal people who can read Tokkan. Not sure why you don't understand it.
> EVILNok tries to call people who play hardcore mode noobs and then *Vega points out how silly that is so now you try to claim he's being an elitist*? Who's the noob trying to call out hardcore players yet he can't even play without his handicap mode on? You're not insulting hardcore players by calling them noobs, but someone who corrects you is... Your logic does not compute.


I never called anyone a noob. I just gave my opinion on the title of the different modes (hardcore and noobcore) and tried to have an adult discussion. I should have known better. It won't happen again.Also, I have played on PR servers in BF2. Why do you get so bent out of shape because some of us like to play a different game mode? Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. You don't have to agree with it. There is no right or wrong, its an opinion. So far the only person I've seen being insulting is you. Its a forum, everyone isn't always going to agree with you (or me or anyone else) but they are still entitled to their opinion even if you don't like it. My main point was just because you play on a hardcore server doesn't make you more skilled, better cooler or anything else. It just happens to be the mode you prefer. I've never even played a match against you or had any dealing with you PoopaScoopa. Same with Vega. I wasn't calling either of you out in the street for a duel at high noon. Can't we agree to disagree before the thread gets locked.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Right, so continuing to shoot as friendlies run in front of your line of fire and take zero damage isn't noob friendly? Sounds like you're just making excuses for your poor skills which is why you need handicap mode turned on.
> Try playing on some Project Reality servers to experience what teamwork and coordination can accomplish.
> Next time you try to call higher skilled players noobs and then get upset when they correct you, don't act like they're the ones who were going around insulting people in the first place.


Right, so when your enemies have to stop shooting you as their team mates run in front of their line of fire it isn't "noob friendly"?

When did I call anyone noobs? I've been saying this whole time that both modes are equally hard and everyone should just play whichever they enjoy more you hardcore elitists should stop calling US noobs just because we enjoy a different game mode. *YOU* are the one who keeps saying we are noobs and have "poor skills" and "need handicap mode turned on". If everyone is handicapped, NOBODY IS.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I never called anyone a noob. I just gave my opinion on the title of the different modes (hardcore and noobcore) and *tried to have an adult discussion.*


Yeah... we'll just act like you didn't say this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> To me hardcore is noobcore. So easy to get kills.


You just called us noobs for playing on that mode. Nice attempt at acting like _we're_ the elitists though. Sorry I prefer to have to listen to audio cues and use teamwork to know where the enemy is, rather than just spraying in the general direction of the Christmas trees above everyone's heads.


----------



## Buska103

I'm personally a "Normal" preset player.. but I found this on the Battlelog forums

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwmcpUMGsUA







hardcore

It's all still Battlefield though!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> I'm personally a "Normal" preset player.. but I found this on the Battlelog forums
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwmcpUMGsUA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hardcore
> It's all still Battlefield though!


and this is why I play on heavily moderated servers. Most auto-bots won't more deal with than 5 TK.

This is a few stared* words of bad behavior that's not too common.

I would then make the rest of their time in the server an absolute hell if I wanted to have some fun


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Yeah... we'll just act like you didn't say this:
> You just called us noobs for playing on that mode. Nice attempt at acting like _we're_ the elitists though. Sorry I prefer to have to listen to audio cues and use teamwork to know where the enemy is, rather than just spraying in the general direction of the Christmas trees above everyone's heads.


lol thats like me saying everyone that refers to regular mode as noobcore is calling me a noob. I was referring to the *game mode* not the people playing said game mode. I see this is hopeless so I'll leave you to your preconceived notions. I'm off to play noobcore.( I called myself a noob







)

BTW anyone playing I could join on vent/mumble for a few games right now?


----------



## Imrac

I play both equally well, but prefer the quicker pace of normal. I also find sniping to be extremely trivial in hardcore due to the one shot body kills. I would rather be challenged and keep my ~80% head shot to kill ratio with my M98 then to be temped to just spam body shots.


----------



## Fr0sty

got a couple defib kills

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24898893/1/338586921/ look at el beasto a.k.a terrabytex


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> I play both equally well, but prefer the quicker pace of normal. I also find sniping to be extremely trivial in hardcore due to the one shot body kills. I would rather be challenged and keep my ~80% head shot to kill ratio with my M98 then to be temped to just spam body shots.


this. although chest shot at <15m will be one shot kill with bolt actions in next patch.

man i can't believe the amount of people who are playing HC mode who are elitists that think they're superior than everybody else in all aspects







what simple minds!
this is just like the typical pc master race vs console peasants
now we got HARDCOREMODE LORDS vs NOOBMODE SERFS







the immaturity is high.


----------



## Precision_PC

I'd take one of these hardcore heroes and turn them inside out.
Say all you want about this and that. I've got to shoot every guy so many times.
While your dropping people at first glance, normal is hard. Deal with it.


----------



## Quesenek

I must try Hardcore mode. I tried to snipe in normal mode and its close to impossible with my noob skills. Plus it seems that if you so much as pick up the sniper class and don't go 100 kills and -10 deaths while capping all the flags at once. Someone on your team gets butt hurt and starts yelling at you. >.>


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I must try Hardcore mode. I tried to snipe in normal mode and its close to impossible with my noob skills. Plus it seems that if you so much as pick up the sniper class and don't go 100 kills and -10 deaths while capping all the flags at once. Someone on your team gets butt hurt and starts yelling at you. >.>


No it's when there are already 20 snipers in your server.
You have no flags, the whole team needs help.
But you get out your wookie kit anyway.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> this. although chest shot at <15m will be one shot kill with bolt actions in next patch.
> man i can't believe the amount of people who are playing HC mode who are elitists that think they're superior than everybody else in all aspects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what simple minds!
> this is just like the typical pc master race vs console peasants
> now we got HARDCOREMODE LORDS vs NOOBMODE SERFS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the immaturity is high.


Prefer HC myself but heh whatever floats peoples boat. You have to realize there ate just as many "normal mode" players jocking for that elitist title as well looking down on HC players.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> I'd take one of these hardcore heros and turn them inside out.
> Say all you want about this and that. I've got to shoot every guy so many times.
> While you dropping people at first glance, normal is hard. Deal with it.


... A good way to get the whole thing dropped would be to get all of the normal is noobcore and HC is noobcore players together in a normal mode and then HC mode game so everyone can pull their wangs out and have the pissing match everyone seems to need.

I have a feeling it would shut everyone up as no matter what mode you play switching will put you at a bit of a disadvantage due to differences in tactics (unless you switch off from time to time already)

Any elitists from either side feel free to get a time set up and ill play in both matches.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Cause your pic isn't condescending? It's funny how someone claims that it's "too easy to get kills in hardcore mode". If it's so easy, then why aren't they playing it? Because they can't play without their 3D spotting wallhax and don't know to communicate the location of the enemy with other members on their team. There's a reason it's called hardcore. It takes a higher level of skill to play when your health/vehicles don't auto-regen after a couple seconds. -snipped-


Something that's easy is actually less fun, thus why people don't play it. I stopped playing BattleField 3 quite awhile back, because the game is too easy, didn't matter if it was "hardcore" (which was indeed easier for me) or "softcore."

Lets also not forget that there's multiple reasons why hardcore is never played at the competitive level, one being the skill gap is reduced in this game. Guns already have no recoil, thus shooting 2-3 bullets is too simple, not that landing 5-6 shots is much harder, but there's a higher chance of out shooting the other player if they're unable to land more than the 2-3 measly shots.

I was floating around 750+ SPM average on hardcore the dozen or so games I played verse my 600+ average on "softcore."


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> No it's when there are already 20 snipers in your server.
> You have no flags, the whole team needs help.
> But you get out your wookie kit anyway.


I can understand that. However of the 2 times (In the same game) I have used it we were dominating them with a 4xx to 1xx ticket count. Both times I had someone with sand in their vag chase me around with a smaw.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Prefer HC myself but heh whatever floats peoples boat. You have to realize there ate just as many "normal mode" players jocking for that elitist title as well looking down on HC players.
> ... A good way to get the whole thing dropped would be to get all of the normal is noobcore and HC is noobcore players together in a normal mode and then HC mode game so everyone can pull their wangs out and have the pissing match everyone seems to need.
> I have a feeling it would shut everyone up as no matter what mode you play switching will put you at a bit of a disadvantage due to differences in tactics (unless you switch off from time to time already)
> Any elitists from either side feel free to get a time set up and ill play in both matches.


More like Metro, 1v1. Your mode then mine
BF3NATE add me, lets do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something that's easy is actually less fun, thus why people don't play it. I stopped playing BattleField 3 quite awhile back, because the game is too easy, didn't matter if it was "hardcore" (which was indeed easier for me) or "softcore."
> Lets also not forget that there's multiple reasons why hardcore is never played at the competitive level, one being the skill gap is reduced in this game. Guns already have no recoil, thus shooting 2-3 bullets is too simple, not that landing 5-6 shots is much harder, but there's a higher chance of out shooting the other player if they're unable to land more than the 2-3 measly shots.
> I was floating around 750+ SPM average on hardcore the dozen or so games I played verse my 600+ average on "softcore."


Because the game is too easy?
I have challenging matches all the time.
It's only gonna be as easy as the server you land in.
Oh wait your a god. Sorry forgot.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> More like Metro, 1v1. Your mode then mine
> BF3NATE add me, lets do it.


As thrilling as a couple hour long matches chasing a single person around sounds I think ill pass on that one...

An actual game of at least 3 on 3 (more is always better though) would actually bring out the qualities that both modes have to offer, which is kinda the point.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Because the game is too easy?
> I have challenging matches all the time.
> It's only gonna be as easy as the server you land in.
> Oh wait your a god. Sorry forgot.


LOL.. you just made me smile


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> As thrilling as a couple hour long matches chasing a single person around sounds I think ill pass on that one...
> An actual game of at least 3 on 3 (more is always better though) would actually bring out the qualities that both modes have to offer, which is kinda the point.
> LOL.. you just made me smile


I was going to change that to TDM, Kharg, or Canals.
Whatever the smallest map we could find that would work for 1v1.
Or yeah I know a couple guys that would be more than happy to scrim separate modes.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> lol thats like me saying everyone that refers to regular mode as noobcore is calling me a noob. I was referring to the *game mode* not the people playing said game mode.


The m320 is a noobtube. Anyone who uses it, is a noob. You wouldn't say, "but I was only calling the weapon a noob, not the soldier using it"








Noobcore IS for noobs.
Logic, something you don't seem to have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something that's easy is actually less fun, thus why people don't play it. I stopped playing BattleField 3 quite awhile back, because the game is too easy, didn't matter if it was "hardcore" (which was indeed easier for me) or "softcore."
> Lets also not forget that there's multiple reasons why hardcore is never played at the competitive level, one being the skill gap is reduced in this game. Guns already have no recoil, thus shooting 2-3 bullets is too simple, not that landing 5-6 shots is much harder, but there's a higher chance of out shooting the other player if they're unable to land more than the 2-3 measly shots.
> I was floating around 750+ SPM average on hardcore the dozen or so games I played verse my 600+ average on "softcore."


You're completely missing the major differences between the two modes: 3D spotting wallhax, enemy nametags, no friendly fire, auto-regen health/vehicles and kill cam. The 40 less health isn't the main difference. I wouldn't care if they played modified hardcore with health @ 100. The biggest problems is the above.


----------



## Quesenek

Can anyone with a crossfire 6970, single GTX 580 tell me if they get a major FPS drop while looking through a scope at distant objects? I go from 60 to 30 FPS typically on large maps.
I don't know if its just what happens or if my weak 6970 just can't handle anything. I get 55-60 FPS on all ultra with no AA, or post processing, and HBAO off because I have the FXAA injector installed. As a test I tried low settings and again the same thing. There is really only a change of 5 FPS with 2x MSAA, High post processing, and HBAO on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You're completely missing the major differences between the two modes: 3D spotting wallhax, enemy nametags, no friendly fire, auto-regen health/vehicles and kill cam. The 40 less health isn't the main difference. I wouldn't care if they played modified hardcore with health @ 100. The biggest problems is the above.


3D Spotting is hardly a issue, in fact it exists in certain extents in games that are played at the professional level. Enemy nametags, again same deal. Auto-regen player health shouldn't ever matter, if you can't land 5-6 bullets on a player (body shots) then you should probably work on your aim and recoil control. Vehicles auto regen is more of a issue on public servers, with players who are clueless (most of the players in BF3), two rocket shots to the back of a tank and it's done. SOFLAM + Javelin to a Heli and it's done, etc etc.

Friendly fire is the only deal breaker, which matters very little as it was changed in the competitive scene. Killcam should also be turned off, which it is in the competitive play, so again this never bothered me.

These differences you listed, are minor when it comes to the skill gap in this game. The biggest game changers would be to actually have a set recoil pattern that would force players to burst. This isn't the case in BF3, the ROF is also too high currently with how minimal the recoil is.


----------



## CallsignVega

Check this out:

http://battlefield.gigabyte.us/

Any decent players want to put a team together?

I figure to have any sort of chance, every player on the team should meet these minimum requirements:

SPM 500+
K/D 2.0+
Skill level 500+

PM me if interested.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You're completely missing the major differences between the two modes: 3D spotting wallhax, enemy nametags, no friendly fire, auto-regen health/vehicles and kill cam. The 40 less health isn't the main difference. I wouldn't care if they played modified hardcore with health @ 100. The biggest problems is the above.


You forgot 3D vehicle cam.
3d vehicle cam makes it so you can see your side tracks.
Allowing you to move around the battlefield fast, avoiding those constant snags you catch in first person view.
You see them as problems. I see them as tools.
Every player can use these tools.

How is having a nacho cheese dorito over you head making it easier for you to survive?
If anything this makes it a pain to get around anywhere, thus more difficult.
Kill cams can be used for misdirection. i do this sometimes.
Run the complete opposite way you were planning on going after you kill someone.
Count to three, then go the way you planned.

Friendly fire, lame. The video a few posts back shows just how bad.
I have friends I play with that will teamkill me with bailed jeeps in normal mode.
Were just messin, but I could see us killing each other just to do it and laugh.
Teamkills, or a players ability to do it to me, makes me cringe.

Auto regen only makes for a more enjoyable vehicle experience.
Again disabled vehicles do not regen.
If you want to get out and repair after every solo rpg guy hits you and you canister him.
Be my guest.


----------



## Shaded War

FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Lefty67

thats just a battlelog update. I doubt PC version will get our patch


----------



## sutty

Is it the patch, I was under the impression it was just a maintenance?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> You forgot 3D vehicle cam.
> 
> 3d vehicle cam makes it so you can see your side tracks.
> Allowing you to move around the battlefield fast, avoiding those constant snags you catch in first person view.
> How is having a nacho cheese dorito over you head making it easier for you to survive?
> If you want to get out and repair after every solo rpg guy hits you and you canister him.
> Be my guest.


That's just because frostbite is one of the worst AAA title game engines when it comes to collision detection. A twig stopping a 200lb soldier is pretty ridiculous. A chicken wire fence stopping a tank dead in its tracks is also broken. Full concrete buildings can't even stop a tank...
It makes it easier for the enemy to shoot you... They don't have to pay attention, just spray in the general direction.
Because that actually makes sense? Why should anything auto-regen health... It's just noobifying the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 3D Spotting is hardly a issue, in fact it exists in certain extents in games that are played at the professional level. Enemy nametags, again same deal. Auto-regen player health shouldn't ever matter, if you can't land 5-6 bullets on a player (body shots) then you should probably work on your aim and recoil control. Vehicles auto regen is more of a issue on public servers, with players who are clueless (most of the players in BF3), two rocket shots to the back of a tank and it's done. SOFLAM + Javelin to a Heli and it's done, etc etc.
> Friendly fire is the only deal breaker, which matters very little as it was changed in the competitive scene. Killcam should also be turned off, which it is in the competitive play, so again this never bothered me.
> These differences you listed, are minor when it comes to the skill gap in this game. The biggest game changers would be to actually have a set recoil pattern that would force players to burst. This isn't the case in BF3, the ROF is also too high currently with how minimal the recoil is.


Actually, the biggest skill gap is comparing noobcore to Project Reality servers where you actually have to have skill and teamwork to win. In noobcore, you can solo carry the team a lot easier. I don't even have to play with sound or pay attention. Just spam Q everywhere and spray in the general direction. Why are you trying to act like landing 5-6 bullets on center of mass is difficult and then ignoring the rest of the real issues with noobcore? The 40 less health isn't even that big of a deal. Especially when bullets fly around corners in BF3. My beef is with the noobs spraying at the Christmas trees above everyone's heads, defeating the purpose of cover/smoke and not having to have any teamwork or communication skills to locate the enemy along with the auto-regen.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Something that's easy is actually less fun, thus why people don't play it. I stopped playing BattleField 3 quite awhile back, because the game is too easy, didn't matter if it was "hardcore" (which was indeed easier for me) or "softcore."


Wonder why nobody likes you they have no reason ! Just like the guy that said " why do you people claim bf3 has bugs ? It barely has any ".


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> That's just because frostbite is one of the worst game engines when it comes to collision detection. A twig stopping a 200lb soldier is pretty ridiculous. A chicken wire fence stopping a tank dead in its tracks is also broken. Full concrete buildings can't even stop a tank...
> It makes it easier for the enemy to shoot you... They don't have to pay attention, just spray in the general direction.
> Because that actually makes sense? Why should anything auto-regen health... It's just noobifying the game.
> Actually, the biggest skill gap is comparing noobcore to Project Reality servers where you actually have to have skill and teamwork to win. In noobcore, you can solo carry the team a lot easier. I don't even have to play with sound or pay attention. Just spam Q everywhere and spray in the general direction. Why are you trying to act like landing 5-6 bullets on center of mass is difficult and then ignoring the rest of the real issues with noobcore? The 40 less health isn't even that big of a deal. Especially when bullets fly around corners in BF3, it's easy to get kills. My beef is with the noobs spraying at the Christmas trees above everyone's heads, defeating the purpose of cover/smoke and not having to have any teamwork or communication skills to locate the enemy.


Where did I even state that landing 5-6 bullets was difficult? I directly acknowledged that it was easy which is what reduces the skill gap dramatically. I also addressed my opinion on the other issues you had with softcover. I never ignored anything. Bullets don't fly around corners, sure they may seem like that due to the client side hit detection, but that's not actually the case.

Why are you comparing a realistic battlefield 2 mod to battlefield 3? They're two completely different games. The skill gap in bf2 is miles ahead of bf3 while we're comparing the two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Wonder why nobody likes you they have no reason ! Just like the guy that said " why do you people claim bf3 has bugs ? It barely has any ".


Because I care what others think about my opinion on this game. Let alone what others think about me on the Internet, lol.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> It makes it easier for the enemy to shoot you... They don't have to pay attention, just spray in the general direction.
> Because that actually makes sense? Why should anything auto-regen health... It's just noobifying the game.
> Actually, the biggest skill gap is comparing noobcore to Project Reality servers where you actually have to have skill and teamwork to win. In noobcore, you can solo carry the team a lot easier. I don't even have to play with sound or pay attention. Just spam Q everywhere and spray in the general direction. Why are you trying to act like landing 5-6 bullets on center of mass is difficult and then ignoring the rest of the real issues with noobcore? The 40 less health isn't even that big of a deal. Especially when bullets fly around corners in BF3. My beef is with the noobs spraying at the Christmas trees above everyone's heads, defeating the purpose of cover/smoke and not having to have any teamwork or communication skills to locate the enemy along with the auto-regen.


When are you going to get that if something makes it easier it also, by that same fact that you yourself just acknowledged, makes it harder if you're on the receiving end of the enemy using that feature to make it easier for them. I've tried explaining this to you multiple times and you just can't seem to get it.

And who cares it it "makes sense"? If you want it to make sense then if you get shot in the leg you can't walk or limp/walk slower, and if you get killed you're dead forever..or at least the rest of the match. Standing next to a bag doesn't heal you, and even if there was a doctor there working on you, they can't heal bullet wounds. A support guy can't carry infinite ammo in a little tiny box either. And vehicles run out of gas. And you don't have unlimited stamina to sprint for as long as you want. You can't reload nearly as fast as you do in the game and if you take out a magazine to reload before it's empty, those bullets that were left in it are still in it when you throw it on the ground, not magically put back in your ammo pouch in another magazine.
There's plenty of things that "don't make sense". This is a game. Games are supposed to be played to have fun, not to make sense. If you have more fun with a few more things "making sense" then good for you, play that mode, but you don't need to bash others for having fun a different way.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where did I even state that landing 5-6 bullets was difficult? I directly acknowledged that it was easy which is what reduces the skill gap dramatically. I also addressed my opinion on the other issues you had with softcover. I never ignored anything. Bullets don't fly around corners, sure they may seem like that due to the client side hit detection, but that's not actually the case.
> Why are you comparing a realistic battlefield 2 mod to battlefield 3? They're two completely different games. The skill gap in bf2 is miles ahead of bf3 while we're comparing the two.
> Because I care what others think about my opinion on this game. Let alone what others think about me on the Internet, lol.


If you didn't know, there's Project Reality on BF3 servers.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489551634507/ What they can do without being able to mod the game, is being used. It's even more hardcore than regular hardcore. Much more BF2 like. You said, "if you can't land 5-6 bullets on a player (body shots) then you should probably work on your aim and recoil control". As if anyone here said they had trouble doing so... Bullets do fly around corners due to the client side hitbox detection. Which makes it far more easier to get kills even though the person is already behind cover.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> When are you going to get that if something makes it easier it also, by that same fact that you yourself just acknowledged, makes it harder if you're on the receiving end of the enemy using that feature to make it easier for them. I've tried explaining this to you multiple times and you just can't seem to get it.
> And *who cares it it "makes sense"?* If you want it to make sense then if you get shot in the leg you can't walk or limp/walk slower, and if you get killed you're dead forever..or at least the rest of the match. Standing next to a bag doesn't heal you, and even if there was a doctor there working on you, they can't heal bullet wounds. A support guy can't carry infinite ammo in a little tiny box either. And vehicles run out of gas. And you don't have unlimited stamina to sprint for as long as you want. You can't reload nearly as fast as you do in the game and if you take out a magazine to reload before it's empty, those bullets that were left in it are still in it when you throw it on the ground, not magically put back in your ammo pouch in another magazine.
> There's plenty of things that "don't make sense". This is a game. *Games are supposed* to be played to have fun, *not to make sense*. If you have more fun with a few more things "making sense" then good for you, play that mode, but you don't need to bash others for having fun a different way.


Who cares if it makes sense? Who cares if fences stop tanks? Who cares that vehicles magically auto repair themselves or people regenerate health? Of course this a game. So one death and having to uninstall is impractical. At least try not to make it so arcade-ish though. A military shooter has to become a silly arcade game to be fun to you? Now I see who EA is trying to cater towards...
Hardcore mode should of been the default mode. There was none of this noobcore nonsense in BF2. Even in Bad Company 2, choppers/tanks didn't auto repair. Why should they? That's ridiculous. Use teamwork to repair them for you. Battlefield is about the teamwork, not soloing. Or at least the series _used_ to be...
Can't wait for the close quarter Las Vegas maps to convert this game even more into CoD.


----------



## mathelm

Weren't we just talking about how the only thing that matters is the fun part?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If you didn't know, there's Project Reality on BF3 servers.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489551634507/ What they can do without being able to mod the game, is being used. It's even more hardcore than regular hardcore. Much more BF2 like. You said, "if you can't land 5-6 bullets on a player (body shots) then you should probably work on your aim and recoil control". As if anyone here said they had trouble doing so... Bullets do fly around corners due to the client side hitbox detection. Which makes it far more easier to get kills even though the person is already behind cover.
> Who cares if it makes sense? Who cares if fences stop tanks? Who cares that vehicles magically auto repair themselves or people regenerate health? Of course this a game. So one death and having to uninstall is impractical. At least try not to make it so arcade-ish though. Hardcore mode should of been the default mode. There was none of this noobcore nonsense in BF2. Even in Bad Company 2, choppers/tanks didn't auto repair. Why should they? That's ridiculous. Use teamwork to repair them for you. Battlefield is about the teamwork, not soloing. Or at least the series _used_ to be...
> Can't wait for the close quarter Las Vegas maps to convert this game even more into CoD.


Lol, the fences stopping tanks exists in both modes. I'm talking about the differences between the 2 modes. Vehicles and people slowly regenerating after they haven't taken any fire for a while is just as ridiculous as them repairing/healing from a torch touching them or standing next to a bag. And good job ignoring all my examples except the most extreme one that was obviously exaggerating.

At least we agree one 1 thing though, I don't think the close quarters dlc will be very good either.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> If you didn't know, there's Project Reality on BF3 servers. What they can do without being able to mod the game, is being used. It's even more hardcore than regular hardcore. Much more BF2 like. You said, "if you can't land 5-6 bullets on a player (body shots) then you should probably work on your aim and recoil control". As if anyone here said they had trouble do so... Bullets do fly around corners due to the client side hitbox detection. Which makes it far more easier to get kills even though the person is already behind cover.


My fault. Didn't realize they actually bothered to make a Project Reality mod for bf3. Is it actually changing recoil patterns? Or just damage multipliers and the such?

No one recently has said they had trouble doing so, but the argument is constantly brought up in threads that turn into hardcore vs softcore debate.

Again bullets are not flying around any corners. The lag is what's causing that effect on what seems like bullets going around corners. I'm sure you already understand how the netcode works but in case there's confusion ill explain.

Player A. 30ms to server
Player B. 75ms to server

Player A fires and hits player B on player A's screen. Player B realizes he has been shot over 105ms player. Player A does not notice this, he notices that Player B was hit over 60ms after he shot.

The issue though here is how servers process this information, thats where the longest time is. Depending on the server provider, you're looking at more time in between when player A and Player B are actually shot/shot at. The other issue boils down to how poorly optimized the netcode is. Add this all in, and you have all sorts of issues. Everything you see is delayed more and more the higher your ping is to the server, and how companies stack there server boxes.

Seeing as how tons of servers are ran by gameservers in the US, which are constantly stacked and we'll you know the results.

Edit: typing this on a tablet while I'm tired so i'm sure there tons of grammar and spelling mistakes that I'm too lazy to fix currently. Oh and everything that it loves to auto correct for the heck of it. :/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol, the fences stopping tanks exists in both modes. I'm talking about the differences between the 2 modes. Vehicles and people slowly regenerating after they haven't taken any fire for a while is just as ridiculous as them repairing/healing from a torch touching them or standing next to a bag. And good job ignoring all my examples except the most extreme one that was obviously exaggerating.
> At least we agree one 1 thing though, I don't think the close quarters dlc will be very good either.


Sure a little torch repairing a tank in a couple seconds is silly compared to real life but it's quite normal for a game. Maybe slow it down a bit. But then you'd need to remove the 10 rpgs per person being carried on their back from 1/4 of the team too. With the medic bag or repair tool, at least you're using *teamwork*. Just because one aspect of a game such as reloading after firing 2 rounds and not losing any bullets is silly, doesn't mean you also have to _also_ implement silly auto-regeneration of vehicles and health. Use teamwork to accomplish that. Which brings it back to 3D spotting wallhax and no friendly fire. If you can't spot the enemy with your own eyes or communicate with your squad, then you don't deserve to know where they are. You shouldn't be able to just randomly spam Q every couple of seconds to give you free hax. EA is just dumbing down the series to appease to the CoD crowd who want to solo everything.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Sure a little torch repairing a tank in a couple seconds is silly compared to real life but it's quite normal for a game. Maybe slow it down a bit. But then you'd need to remove the 10 rpgs per person being carried on their back from 1/4 of the team too. With the medic bag or repair tool, at least you're using *teamwork*. Just because one aspect of a game such as reloading after firing 2 rounds and not losing any bullets is silly, doesn't mean you also have to _also_ implement silly auto-regeneration of vehicles and health. Use teamwork to accomplish that. Which brings it back to 3D spotting wallhax and no friendly fire. If you can't spot the enemy with your own eyes or communicate with your squad, then you shouldn't know they're there. You shouldn't be able to just randomly spam Q every couple of seconds to give you free hax. EA is just dumbing down the series to appease to the CoD crowd who want to solo everything.


I completely agree that the game is dumbed down. If they implemented a proper VOIP in game, sure the whole Q spotting can be taken out. The problem is though in public servers is that there needs to be a alternative to VOIP since it was never properly implemented. Which is where the Q Spotting comes in. Does it make it easier? Sure, but others can also debate that it can also be harder since they can be spotted miles away giving them the lower hand.

Auto regen has brought in from too many games, this game needs the auto regen for players though in my opinion due to characteristics of the weapons. Low recoil, high ROF.

At the end of the day you need to remember that the game needs to appeal to the general audience. Your general audience is asking it to be dumbed down without directly saying it.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

At least PS3 has ingame VOIP though, right? They still have Q spotting. .
I'm sorry but the game *doesn't* need to appease to the CoD crowd. We play Battlefield 1942, Vietnam, BF2 and 2142 because we like that type of gameplay. If we wanted a dumbed down game, we'd go play CoD.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Can anyone with a crossfire 6970, single GTX 580 tell me if they get a major FPS drop while looking through a scope at distant objects? I go from 60 to 30 FPS typically on large maps.
> I don't know if its just what happens or if my weak 6970 just can't handle anything. I get 55-60 FPS on all ultra with no AA, or post processing, and HBAO off because I have the FXAA injector installed. As a test I tried low settings and again the same thing. There is really only a change of 5 FPS with 2x MSAA, High post processing, and HBAO on.


It is a common issue with AMD cards ever since the Alpha/Beta.

I also had it on my 2x Sapphire HD6970 2GB cards and it was pretty annoying. You sure it still happens if you disable MSAA?

Tried other drivers? It could be related to MSAA or in-game Tesselation, if disabling MSAA does not work, try lowering some graphic settings to Medium one by one, such as Mesh Quality, Terrain Decoration, and Effects.

Remember to test them one by one and restarting the game one you apply the settings to make sure they do apply properly.









Edit:

I noticed you have an X4 955 BE, that could be the problem as well bottlenecking your HD6970.

Try lowering Effects to High or Medium see if it helps.


----------



## kcuestag

I noticed you have an X4 955 BE, that could be the problem as well bottlenecking your HD6970.

Try lowering Effects to High or Medium see if it helps.


----------



## Fr0sty

message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


----------



## iARDAs

FOr NVIDIA users. Forceware 296.10 is out...

They recommend this for BF3.


----------



## kcuestag

Apparently the patch could already be near release as it is going through certification with Sony and Microsoft:

Quote:


> .... Executive producer Patrick Bach says a huge patch featuring several requested tweaks is going through certification right now with Microsoft and Sony, and the studio plans to roll out a server rental program in the coming months.


http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2012/03/13/battlefield-3-gets-up-close-and-personal.aspx

Interesting, can't wait to read more about it!


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Sure a little torch repairing a tank in a couple seconds is silly compared to real life but it's quite normal for a game. Maybe slow it down a bit. But then you'd need to remove the 10 rpgs per person being carried on their back from 1/4 of the team too. With the medic bag or repair tool, at least you're using *teamwork*. Just because one aspect of a game such as reloading after firing 2 rounds and not losing any bullets is silly, doesn't mean you also have to _also_ implement silly auto-regeneration of vehicles and health. Use teamwork to accomplish that. Which brings it back to 3D spotting wallhax and no friendly fire. If you can't spot the enemy with your own eyes or communicate with your squad, then you don't deserve to know where they are. You shouldn't be able to just randomly spam Q every couple of seconds to give you free hax. EA is just dumbing down the series to appease to the CoD crowd who want to solo everything.


They are nerfing the effectiveness of the repair torch in the next patch.
We do use teamwork to regen, it regens slow. I find myself healing off med kits quite a bit.
Can't spot enemies with my own eyes. Lol wut?

Sure i get a lucky spot off Q spam on occasion. But if you were behind cover I couldn't Q spam you could I?
Most the time I'm spotting enemies I see. It adds another aspect to the game.
If you want to help your team out by making spotting enemies your number one priority you can do that.
I spot all vehicles I see. Anything I can find to help the team take them out. If that's not teamwork then what is?

This game and COD don't even belong in the same sentence.
I hear you, and I understand your grief with the direction the game is going.
But you found your project reality servers, and hardcore mode is going nowhere.
Sounds like someone catered to you now doesn't it?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


yeah its soooo annoying, fall damange in bc2 was... perfect
and bad luck deaths are hilarious, once i got heart attack or something, lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> SKS is where it's at. Long range sniping was fun in BFBC2 but for some reason I just can't get into it as much in Battlefield 3. I like to be up there with the team helping out where I can and flanking to pick off enemy snipers.
> Got all the shotgun upgrades I wanted but getting sick of blasting a player 3-4 times with a frag round or sometimes even with a buckshot up in his face and them still killing me sometimes. The inconsistency is driving me crazy. Might have to give hardcore a go.


I'm glad there's a few people who play the recon class correctly







. We'll have to play together sometime. BF3 name's in my sig, add me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I see the reasoning for both modes, I tend to stay away from Normal mode games though. Sadly all of the NCIX servers are Normal, and they have the greatest ping for me, they need to "fix" that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play on those occasionally since they play well. Normal isn't so bad if you are really accurate, you really gotta be spot on to take some people out with minimal bullets. There is a challenge there, but then since everyone has tons of health, you can escape being shot at a lot easier, in HC if you get a glimpse of someone and first shot they're probably going down, no chance to run for cover.
> Also someone said they played a HC game with a lot of trolls or ppl spamming up the chat. I think that was just luck of the draw, some people like to heckle it can be found on any server. Although for a TDM game, makes you wonder how they have the time to chat, those are usually pretty fast paced with fast respawn.
> Also what you said about knowing how many shots it takes to down someone is spot on. We all know BF3 has some strange hit registry, sometimes it just doesn't work out. At least in HC you can be pretty confident your short burst was enough to take someone down or with slight overkill to compensate for the hit reg. *Normal it can be a bit harder, unload a clip or several short bursts spot on into someone and they still don't go down.*
> I wish they would fix the disappearing grenades/rpg/bullets when you die. That grenade I threw well before death should still go off, or RPG that I fired and never hit.


Because of the balance of guns this can be very irratating. I've just unlocked the m16a4, and it's balanced things out for me a tad, but not enough yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there should be points for someone that used the m320 smoke in a good way
> if you smoke an ennemy tank so a teammate can cross the street to c4 it or something of the line or even arm an mcom i say yes give the smoker points
> we should call those co-op assist or teamwork points and even have teamwork ribbons and so on?
> hardcore is just that.. a try hard mode


exactly. There are some things that can be changed, even 5-10 points for ally cover would be awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> I love smoke. Tons of fun to use and distracted the enemy with. Also a ton of fun to kill with, got a few double kills with it. Once they fix it going through people before exploding, no longer will it be able to double kill. For points for smoke, I could take it or leave it. Doesn't bother me.


I had to stop smoking because of those kills







. Trying to smoke down a hallway from a half map away and the only line of sight happened to be occupied by others, but the kills counted towards explosive on a no explosive server. I had gotten banned for it before, wasn't going to do it again







.

Till next round >.> anyways
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Alright if you say so, I'll give it another try. I guess you're right about normal being easier to survive, but that makes it harder to kill at the same time. Good aim makes more of a difference on normal *because you have to get headshots to kill quick*. I don't think either mode is easier than the other, they're just different and people should just play whichever they like better and not call people noobs just because they prefer the other mode.
> I almost always use smoke in rush, it's soooo useful. Especially on the first base on metro when the defenders always just camp back at their spawn trying to snipe.
> Like I said earlier, everything that makes it harder, also makes it easier, it just depends which side of the 'feature' you're on. If you spot someone your team sees a triangle over their head, if someone spots you, the other team sees a big triangle over your head.


It's so frustrating to aim for the head and see a hit marker and nothing happens. I'm sitting there wondering if the game recognizes an ear graze or something. I might start playing more in normal after the "big patch" because of the slight SKS buffs. I'd switch to the MKII Mod 0, but it's fire rate is too slow and it doesn't get you our of trouble quickly with those body shots. Same damage model as the SKS, just better distance (by like 15-30m) damage







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got a couple defib kills
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24898893/1/338586921/ look at el beasto a.k.a terrabytex


priceless! how long was that game? 172 kills for terra? good lord.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I must try Hardcore mode. I tried to snipe in normal mode and its close to impossible with my noob skills. Plus it seems that if you so much as pick up the sniper class and don't go 100 kills and -10 deaths while capping all the flags at once. Someone on your team gets butt hurt and starts yelling at you. >.>


Wait for long distance sniping till you get the l96 or m98. I though I would change my playstyle and camp more after I unlocked the m98, but it was more fun to go iron sights with it and rush. I actually play with the m98 in normal instead of the SKS because of the bullet damage if I can't play with the 870+slug(due to rules). I like to make those few shots I get count.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> No it's when there are already 20 snipers in your server.
> You have no flags, the whole team needs help.
> But you get out your wookie kit anyway.


It sounds like you haven't played with a good recon. I've found that on a good squad, I can keep us forward with the dish. Spawn drop dish, drop mav/ugs, push, die, rinse repeat. Works even better when someone good is playing the assault class.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Check this out:
> http://battlefield.gigabyte.us/
> Any decent players want to put a team together?
> I figure to have any sort of chance, every player on the team should meet these minimum requirements:
> SPM 500+
> K/D 2.0+
> Skill level 500+
> PM me if interested.


I'd play with you, but my stats are far below that. Only 44hs in, 280spm, 0.4 k/d ratio, skill is like 130 or something. If you want a team player and these matches can work within my family/work schedule I'm down to play. I want to play with people whom know so I can get better







. I've been itching to get competitive and play with some good squads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


I haven't had that many issues with fall damage. Maybe 10 deaths due to bad luck my entire play







, but I agree with you because I got killed while trying to jump a shin-high fence >.<.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


Honestly fall damage seems fine to me, and those bad luck deaths are few, and far between.
Quote:


> It sounds like you haven't played with a good recon. I've found that on a good squad, I can keep us forward with the dish. Spawn drop dish, drop mav/ugs, push, die, rinse repeat. Works even better when someone good is playing the assault class.


Not at all.
You know what I meant.
If your a good recon player that moves with, and tries to help out your squad.
Then I got love for you.
But aggressive team based recons are not what you see most of the time.
Trust me.

What you do see is wookies with half there bodies showing out of some rock formation on the outside of the map.
They join squads when they should be leaving slots for players that are working together.
I've spawned on these guys on accident while were trying to cap a flag, or diffuse a mcom.
Only thing left to do there is facepalm.


----------



## sivarthcaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


They're supposedly adjusting this for the next patch. It's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most, although I've been much more careful since I know the problem exists


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> They're supposedly adjusting this for the next patch. It's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most, although I've been much more careful since I know the problem exists


I love taking off in a jet on the runway and getting a bad luck death just i am about to afterburn away. Or when my friend in Golf of Oman got in a boat and the boat started to flame and blew up and he got bad luck death ( the boad was inside the carrier undamaged prior to him getting in it ). Oh or when driving my tank i get random bad luck deaths in the tank :\


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I love taking off in a jet on the runway and getting a bad luck death just i am about to afterburn away. Or when my friend in Golf of Oman got in a boat and the boat started to flame and blew up and he got bad luck death ( the boad was inside the carrier undamaged prior to him getting in it ). Oh or when driving my tank i get random bad luck deaths in the tank :\


That better be fixed within next's patch.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The m320 is a noobtube. Anyone who uses it, is a noob. You wouldn't say, "but I was only calling the weapon a noob, not the soldier using it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Noobcore IS for noobs*.
> Logic, something you don't seem to have.
> You're completely missing the major differences between the two modes: 3D spotting wallhax, enemy nametags, no friendly fire, auto-regen health/vehicles and kill cam. The 40 less health isn't the main difference. I wouldn't care if they played modified hardcore with health @ 100. The biggest problems is the above.


I wouldn't call everyone that uses the m320 a noob. Thats a slang term for that type of weapon (m320, RPG,SMAW etc.,) Using that to relate back to my comment on noobcore/hardcore match titles is like comparing apples to oranges. And no I'm not missing the "major differences" between the 2 modes.I've played on many HC servers ( and still do on occasion). I've also played Project Reality mod. I know the differences. You're entitled to your opinion just like the rest of us. But that doesn't mean your opinion becomes truth. Play whatever mode you like but don't act like those of us that don't agree with you are mentally challenged.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> I wouldn't call everyone that uses the m320 a noob. Thats a slang term for that type of weapon (m320, RPG,SMAW etc.,) Using that to relate back to my comment on noobcore/hardcore match titles is like comparing apples to oranges. And no I'm not missing the "major differences" between the 2 modes.I've played on many HC servers ( and still do on occasion). I've also played Project Reality mod. I know the differences. You're entitled to your opinion just like the rest of us. But that doesn't mean your opinion becomes truth. Play whatever mode you like but don't act like those of us that don't agree with you are mentally challenged.


Exactly. I must be a noob because I just blasted you out of your upstairs camping spot with a well placed 320 shot.
I don't use it much. I roll with smoke. But the 320 has its place for sure.


----------



## snoball

Best bad luck death of all, a freind of mine was driving an LAV only get to gravity cannon launched across B2K. LAV blew up.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Wait for long distance sniping till you get the l96 or m98. I though I would change my playstyle and camp more after I unlocked the m98, but it was more fun to go iron sights with it and rush. I actually play with the m98 in normal instead of the SKS because of the bullet damage if I can't play with the 870+slug(due to rules). I like to make those few shots I get count.


You might be able to help me.

I tried to run the recon class with just the iron sights (I don't call it sniping unless I'm running a scope on it lmao) However when I went to aim and shoot the guy I would be spot on from >20m and not even get a hit marker. I can do the same thing with a pistol and kill the guy with no problem at all but the starting rifles and the SKS don't seem to be registering. I always aim chest to head in height. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Honestly fall damage seems fine to me, and those bad luck deaths are few, and far between.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you haven't played with a good recon. I've found that on a good squad, I can keep us forward with the dish. Spawn drop dish, drop mav/ugs, push, die, rinse repeat. Works even better when someone good is playing the assault class.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.
> You know what I meant.
> If your a good recon player that moves with, and tries help out your squad.
> Then I got love for you.
> But aggressive team based recons are not what you see most of the time.
> Trust me.
> What you do see is wookies with half there bodies showing out of some rock formation on the outside of the map.
> They join squads when they should be leaving slots for players that are working together.
> I've spawned on these guys on accident while were trying to cap a flag, or diffuse a mcom.
> Only thing left to do there is facepalm.
Click to expand...

Exactly. Needed clarification







. If I wanna camp and attempt to shoot those long distances, I stay out of a squad because it helps no one. I've gotten used to ignoring those players. 1 squad working together can turn a battle for and entire team on a public server, it's kinda awesome and sad at the same time.

Campers are my favorite type of player. Easy to find and they don't move







. I wish I had some sticky grenades for that purpose only. Nothing more satisfying that a unicorn with a sniper rifle, tehehehehe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> You might be able to help me.
> I tried to run the recon class with just the iron sights (I don't call it sniping unless I'm running a scope on it lmao) However when I went to aim and shoot the guy I would be spot on from >20m and not even get a hit marker. I can do the same thing with a pistol and kill the guy with no problem at all but the starting rifles and the SKS don't seem to be registering. I always aim chest to head in height. I don't know what I'm doing wrong.


Play in a metro HC no explosives to get used to it. I had the same problem at first, but after adjusting I hit 100m headshots all the time. Medium to medium-long range on outdoor maps is downright deadly now







. There's still a need for compensation with bullet drop/travel. Try the SKS and iron/halo/kobra first, learn to scan outside of the lense aperature to look for them enemies. Personally, I play SKS/Kobra/Foregrip/Silencer (helps with recoil and no mini-map give away). Switch to the forgrip as soon as you unlock it to help with the accuracy. I think it lessens zoomed in accuracy, but most of your shots should be hitting as you zoom in.

Another handy tip I've gotten from youtube is something called "pre-firing" when turning a corner, start firing just as you turn a corner. Aim for the hip with the SKS, and the 3rd shot will always be a headshot if your in center mass with the recoil. Hip, Chest, Head. 3 shots, harder to kill with in normal, but very effective in HC. Each bullet does 30-34 damage if the hit registers correctly. Give a slight pause between shots at >10m so the weapon calms back down and the shot goes where your aiming.

Dont be afraid to push either. You'll find them if you die along the way, and if you don't I've cleared out 6 man rooms because of the element of surprise with this tactic.

edit edit: shoot just as the sight come face level if you know the person in directly in front of you, sort of a "quickscope". hope all this helps and doesn't conflict with itself too much


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Exactly. If I wanna camp and attempt to shoot those long distances, I stay out of a squad because it helps no one. I've gotten used to ignoring those players. 1 squad working together can turn a battle for and entire team on a public server, it's kinda awesome and sad at the same time.
> Campers are my favorite type of player. Easy to find and they don't move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish I had some sticky grenades for that purpose only. Nothing more satisfying that a unicorn with a sniper rifle, tehehehehe.


Yeah there my favorite type of player too. When I see them on the other team...
Countless times I've seen people not playing the objective cost me a win. Then they wonder why guys get mad in chat.
And they wonder why all of a sudden there pinned in there base, or there in conquest assault and can't even spawn.
Because they forgot what the objective was of the game type they were in. Or they simply don't care.

Makes me think of a COD4 mod that prevented camping.
If you stayed in the same area for X time, you would get a warning to move, then die if you didn't.
Just because you like to snipe, does not mean everyone should suffer for it.
Get on the flags, cap. Then settle back and defend it.
Don't sit on the outside of a enemy flag, and think your doing it right.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Yeah there my favorite type of player too. When I see them on the other team...
> Countless times I've seen people not playing the objective cost me a win. Then they wonder why guys get mad in chat.
> And they wonder why all of a sudden there pinned in there base, or there in conquest assault and can't even spawn.
> Because they forgot what the objective was of the game type they were in. Or they simply don't care.
> Makes me think of a COD4 mod that prevented camping.
> If you stayed in the same area for X time, you would get a warning to move, then die if you didn't.
> Just because you like to snipe, does not mean everyone should suffer for it.
> Get on the flags, cap. Then settle back and defend it.
> Don't sit on the outside of a enemy flag, and think your doing it right.


Most people ignore the objective. I've gotten angry before but chilled and just kept pushing for my enjoyment. I love seeing "baserape is unfair" in the chat. I normally repond that it's their fault in the first place and then start dropping smoke so they can move. They don't; just sit there and complain.

Oddly enough, I really enjoy getting pinned on metro. You always know where the enemy is going to be. Then you sneak around their backside and start taking flags when they're all focused in spawn. Then the dynamic shifts and the other team starts to panic. It's hilarious to watch.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Play in a metro HC no explosives to get used to it. I had the same problem at first, but after adjusting I hit 100m headshots all the time. Medium to medium-long range on outdoor maps is downright deadly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's still a need for compensation with bullet drop/travel. Try the SKS and iron/halo/kobra first, learn to scan outside of the lense aperature to look for them enemies. Personally, I play SKS/Kobra/Foregrip/Silencer (helps with recoil and no mini-map give away). Switch to the forgrip as soon as you unlock it to help with the accuracy. I think it lessens zoomed in accuracy, but most of your shots should be hitting as you zoom in.
> Another handy tip I've gotten from youtube is something called "pre-firing" when turning a corner, start firing just as you turn a corner. Aim for the hip with the SKS, and the 3rd shot will always be a headshot if your in center mass with the recoil. Hip, Chest, Head. 3 shots, harder to kill with in normal, but very effective in HC. Each bullet does 30-34 damage if the hit registers correctly. Give a slight pause between shots at >10m so the weapon calms back down and the shot goes where your aiming.
> Dont be afraid to push either. You'll find them if you die along the way, and if you don't I've cleared out 6 man rooms because of the element of surprise with this tactic.
> edit edit: shoot just as the sight come face level if you know the person in directly in front of you, sort of a "quickscope". hope all this helps and doesn't conflict with itself too much


Thanks.
I was just looking at my next in line weapon unlocks and saw that the SV98 is my next recon gun to unlock.
Would you still recommend the SKS over the bolt action? For running with Iron sights and eventually the kobra sights.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> priceless! how long was that game? 172 kills for terra? good lord..


1h25min

but i gotta say that terra is a beast with the mg36 or any gun for that matter

fun playing with him on com









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sivarthcaz*
> 
> They're supposedly adjusting this for the next patch. It's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most, although I've been much more careful since I know the problem exists


but the problem is i've had weird bad lucks happen out of nowhere.. and that pisses me off ..

fall damage can be prevented if you dont jump from high places.. but dying in a chopper out of the air for no reason or dying on a boat inside the spawn at the start of the game... it pisses you off to a degree .. at first you laugh at it for the first 10 or so weird bad luck.. but when you get 30 or so in less then 1 month it gets to the extreme

so i can't wait till they fix this up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Yeah there my favorite type of player too. When I see them on the other team...
> Countless times I've seen people not playing the objective cost me a win. Then they wonder why guys get mad in chat.
> And they wonder why all of a sudden there pinned in there base, or there in conquest assault and can't even spawn.
> Because they forgot what the objective was of the game type they were in. Or they simply don't care.
> Makes me think of a COD4 mod that prevented camping.
> If you stayed in the same area for X time, you would get a warning to move, then die if you didn't.
> Just because you like to snipe, does not mean everyone should suffer for it.
> Get on the flags, cap. Then settle back and defend it.
> Don't sit on the outside of a enemy flag, and think your doing it right.


+1000 reps for that single post

being a bush wookie is bad

being an assault wookie is good

ohh and trailer of the next dlc from dice

new weapons the acw-r


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Most people ignore the objective. I've gotten angry before but chilled and just kept pushing for my enjoyment. I love seeing "baserape is unfair" in the chat. I normally repond that it's their fault in the first place and then start dropping smoke so they can move. They don't; just sit there and complain.
> Oddly enough, I really enjoy getting pinned on metro. You always know where the enemy is going to be. Then you sneak around their backside and start taking flags when they're all focused in spawn. Then the dynamic shifts and the other team starts to panic. It's hilarious to watch.


So true.
You got these choke point pros out there.
They honestly believe there so awesome.
But as soon as they have to watch there back, or think about there location and move accordingly.
They fall apart. Here is a Metro round from yesterday where exactly that happened.

We could not get up the stairs to B for the first 100 tickets or so. All three routes were heavily blocked.
Out of nowhere I notice A got took, and spawned. The rest is history. Once they had no idea where to choke us off at they got owned.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24864680/1/299939421/


----------



## Fr0sty

sgt.enigma doing a close quarter dlc trailer analysis and he saw more things then i saw

some good guns will be unlocked with the new dlc

enjoy


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sgt.enigma doing a close quarter dlc trailer analysis and he saw more things then i saw
> some good guns will be unlocked with the new dlc
> enjoy


Thanks fr0sty.
SPAS-12 coming back?
Oh my, do want.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> So true.
> You got these choke point pros out there.
> They honestly believe there so awesome.
> But as soon as they have to watch there back, or think about there location and move accordingly.
> They fall apart. Here is a Metro round from yesterday where exactly that happened.
> We could not get up the stairs to B for the first 100 tickets or so. All three routes were heavily blocked.
> Out of nowhere I notice A got took, and spawned. The rest is history. Once they had no idea where to choke us off at they got owned.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/24864680/1/299939421/


That was a fun round.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Thanks fr0sty.
> SPAS-12 coming back?
> Oh my, do want.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to this dlc. I'm sure a lot of BF vets will kinda frown on it because "this isn't COD" but, I see it as a good move. A lot of gamers know BF is a good game built around a good engine but, as competitive TDM players they hate the cut-down maps used for TDM & SQDM--even as a BF noob I hate the cut down maps, it's super lame. This dlc appears built just for TDM and SQDM.

And the fact is: the more people we get playing BF, the more DICE develops for BF. Why develop for a stalled out or dying game, you know?

Obviously DICE is listening, close quarters and vehicle-oriented gigantic maps ... don't know how many times I read/posted about this in the feedback section. And here it is.

As late as I got to the party, I don't even mind: I love BF3.










Edit: Gotta wash the dogs then I'm on ... today, we conquer the internet boys....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> We do use teamwork to regen, it regens slow. I find myself healing off med kits quite a bit.
> Can't spot enemies with my own eyes. Lol wut?
> Sure i get a lucky spot off Q spam on occasion. But if you were behind cover I couldn't Q spam you could I?
> Most the time I'm spotting enemies I see. It adds another aspect to the game.


No one said you didn't. When you're auto-regenning though, that's not teamwork... Thick much?
What's so hard to understand about using your own eyes to spot and not rely on some 3D spotting wallhax to hold your hand for you?
Vehicles spamming Q from above negate any kind of cover and light you up for the whole team. You don't need to pay attention to the game to know where everyone is anymore.
Yeah, it adds free wallhax for the handicap. 2D map spotting is something completely different that actually makes sense.
I realize I'm talking to the very person EA has dumbed the game down for, so enjoy your handicap mode.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


I think most should agree. I get way to many Bad Luck deaths, just random stuff, walking up stairs even. Fall damage can be pretty brutal to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Play in a metro HC no explosives to get used to it. I had the same problem at first, but after adjusting I hit 100m headshots all the time. Medium to medium-long range on outdoor maps is downright deadly now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's still a need for compensation with bullet drop/travel. Try the SKS and iron/halo/kobra first, learn to scan outside of the lense aperature to look for them enemies. Personally, I play SKS/Kobra/Foregrip/Silencer (helps with recoil and no mini-map give away). Switch to the forgrip as soon as you unlock it to help with the accuracy. I think it lessens zoomed in accuracy, but most of your shots should be hitting as you zoom in.
> Another handy tip I've gotten from youtube is something called "pre-firing" when turning a corner, start firing just as you turn a corner. Aim for the hip with the SKS, and the 3rd shot will always be a headshot if your in center mass with the recoil. Hip, Chest, Head. 3 shots, harder to kill with in normal, but very effective in HC. Each bullet does 30-34 damage if the hit registers correctly. Give a slight pause between shots at >10m so the weapon calms back down and the shot goes where your aiming.
> Dont be afraid to push either. You'll find them if you die along the way, and if you don't I've cleared out 6 man rooms because of the element of surprise with this tactic.
> edit edit: shoot just as the sight come face level if you know the person in directly in front of you, sort of a "quickscope". hope all this helps and doesn't conflict with itself too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I was just looking at my next in line weapon unlocks and saw that the SV98 is my next recon gun to unlock.
> Would you still recommend the SKS over the bolt action? For running with Iron sights and eventually the kobra sights.
Click to expand...

At that point you have choices between 2 nice guns. SKS is a beast, great for quick accurate shots with very little recoil it just handles really well. If you are a HC player, you can start rolling with the SV98, and 1 shot people with iron sites. If you get good enough with hip fire and aimed shots then it is really hard to counter a 1 shot death. Although I'm sure it takes a fair amount of time to master something like that, plus you need to have the skill and excellent accuracy to pull it off. Look up Sgt Enigma's youtube channel and find some of his montage's to see how assault recon can be devastating lol. (his channel is linked a few posts back).

Also SV98 has a bit better iron sites than L96 (same stats nearly) so it is a good choice if you want to start there.

That tower map looks like half the fun might be destroying the offices, sooo many things to take out


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> That was a fun round.


No doubt. Thanks again for the revives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> No one said you didn't. When you're auto-regenning though, that's not teamwork... Thick much?
> What's so hard to understand about using your own eyes to spot and not rely on some 3D spotting wallhax to hold your hand for you?
> Vehicles spamming Q from above negate any kind of cover and light you up for the whole team. You don't need to pay attention to the game to know where everyone is anymore.
> Yeah, it adds free wallhax for the handicap. 2D map spotting is something completely different that actually makes sense.
> I realize I'm talking to the very person EA has dumbed the game down for, so enjoy your handicap mode.


If I'm auto healing it means you failed to kill me.
Not my fault you couldn't finish me off is it?
So you see a guy spotted. You still have to kill him breh.
He has the opportunity to defend himself does he not?
You think just because your spotted, your dead?
If that was the case, my death toll would be much larger.

Think what you want. I'm having fun playing, are you?


----------



## CallsignVega

http://battlefield.gigabyte.us/

Any decent players want to put a team together?

I figure to have any sort of chance, every player on the team should meet these minimum requirements:

SPM 500+
K/D 2.0+
Skill level 500+

Keep the PM's coming!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://battlefield.gigabyte.us/
> Any decent players want to put a team together?
> I figure to have any sort of chance, every player on the team should meet these minimum requirements:
> SPM 500+
> K/D 2.0+
> Skill level 500+
> Keep the PM's coming!


I thought you hated "softcore."


----------



## H60Ninja

I have also got the trailer up on my channel









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SG3q2R5Oc-Y


----------



## downlinx

i guess some good news out of BF3CQ dlc is some nice weapons are comming
seven have been seen in the new video.
Quote:


> Here's the list of seven out of ten weapons with the most likely type and class in parenthesis.
> 
> SPAS-12 - (Semi-Auto Shotgun/All Classes)
> ACW-R - (PDW/Engineer Class)
> L86 - (LMG/Support Class)
> MTAR-21(Also known as TAR-21 Assualt Rifle/Assualt)
> AUG(Although some games classified this weapon as an LMG, the AUG is an assault rifle, thus should be in available to the Assault Class.)
> LSAT - (LMG/Support)
> SCAR-L(Battlefield 3 already has the SCAR-H (heavy) for the engineer class. L stands for light, so it's likely to be included in the Engineer class as well.)
> Three more weapons that have yet to be revealed.


Source


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://battlefield.gigabyte.us/
> 
> Any decent players want to put a team together?
> 
> I figure to have any sort of chance, every player on the team should meet these minimum requirements:
> 
> SPM 500+
> K/D 2.0+
> Skill level 500+
> 
> Keep the PM's coming!


I thought the skill level was a useless stat?

I think some more min. requirements should be:

Have Mic
Use Mic
Teamplay oriented (unless you will be doing some TDM, but it still helps)

Good luck


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> That was a fun round.


Ya it was pretty good for a metro round. There's nothing worse on that map then getting stalled at a choke point for the entire match.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sgt.enigma doing a close quarter dlc trailer analysis and he saw more things then i saw
> some good guns will be unlocked with the new dlc
> enjoy


It's just part of a level from the CO-OP. I liked the AUG in BC2 so I'm excited about that.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i guess some good news out of BF3CQ dlc is some nice weapons are comming
> seven have been seen in the new video.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the list of seven out of ten weapons with the most likely type and class in parenthesis.
> SPAS-12 - (Semi-Auto Shotgun/All Classes)
> ACW-R - (PDW/Engineer Class)
> L86 - (LMG/Support Class)
> MTAR-21(Also known as TAR-21 Assualt Rifle/Assualt)
> AUG(Although some games classified this weapon as an LMG, the AUG is an assault rifle, thus should be in available to the Assault Class.)
> LSAT - (LMG/Support)
> SCAR-L(Battlefield 3 already has the SCAR-H (heavy) for the engineer class. L stands for light, so it's likely to be included in the Engineer class as well.)
> Three more weapons that have yet to be revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> Source
Click to expand...

Can we please get an AK-47 in this game. How can you have a game with Russians and no AK-47? I always liked the AUG I used it back in the Rogue Spear days


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Can we please get an AK-47 in this game. How can you have a game with Russians and no AK-47? I always liked the AUG I used it back in the Rogue Spear days


I am with you, i would love an AK-47, but seeing as they are bing phased out of military use and being updated, i see why the AK is not in the game, even though i would love it.


----------



## Alwinp

Is this game still worth the money?
I'm getting fed up with MW3 so I might just buy BF3 instead.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> message to dice and every players.. hardcore elitist or not.. do you guys agree that the fall damage is screwed up badly or even the bad luck deaths?


Yeah I absolutely love falling (or running) across a point that is a foot drop and being reduced to grey screen near death, or dieing.

The worst dice troll to me lately is the bad luck deaths on damavand peak when taking the chopper over to the other side... I love getting a nice streak going after taking out their chopper and a few soldiers and vehicles then being the nice guy that I am and trying to ptfo I go to pick up some more teammates to drop off and end up with a bad luck death when I am not damaged at all. (worst case being after you pick some peeps up and all of the sudden all four of you drop dead when crossing... no damage and nowhere close to any tree)


----------



## LuminatX

It's definitely worth it, and if your even thinking about it, get it now while its on sale for $30!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yes, it's 50% off this week. http://store.origin.com/


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> *You think just because your spotted, your dead?*
> If that was the case, my death toll would be much larger.
> Think what you want. I'm having fun playing, are you?


That would only apply to me...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwinp*
> 
> Is this game still worth the money?
> I'm getting fed up with MW3 so I might just buy BF3 instead.


Gamestop has had it on sale for $40 twice now (LE version with back to Karkand)...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> It's definitely worth it, and if your even thinking about it, get it now while its on sale for *$30*!


Where?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes, it's 50% off this week. http://store.origin.com/


Saw this after I posted. Thanks... I must be typing too slow....

Course the gamestop deal is pretty close if you add the back to karkand, plus you get a hard copy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes, it's 50% off this week. http://store.origin.com/


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Can we please get an AK-47 in this game. How can you have a game with Russians and no AK-47? I always liked the AUG I used it back in the Rogue Spear days


actually ak-47 is in this game, but newer version of it, ak-74m afaik


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> actually ak-47 is in this game, but newer version of it, *ak-74m* afaik


So it's not an AK-47


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> actually ak-47 is in this game, but newer version of it, ak-74m afaik


Sorry this is not an ak-47. It is actually a modified AK action with a smaller barrel. And lighter stock for infantry and enclosed area's


----------



## calavera

I wouldn't mind an AK-47. The latest AK-12 would be awesome too.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> Sorry this is not an ak-47. It is actually a modified AK action with a smaller barrel. And lighter stock for infantry and enclosed area's


The AK-74 also doesn't use 7.62mm bullets


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The AK-74 also doesn't use 7.62mm bullets


That is why I stated a modified ak action, but your exactly right.


----------



## ltg2227

I've shot both the AK-47(folding stock) and the AK-74 (reg. stock) and they both are nice weapons. Personally, i don't like the folding stock much. It feels awkward to me. I'm a pretty good shot with the 74 though, lol.


----------



## TriviumKM

Might not be such a big issue, but have they ever addressed how incredibly few servers they let you favorite? Anymore than 9 and battlelog erases one randomly on me.


----------



## ntherblast

Lol glad I uninstalled this game. I personally hated the city maps with tight corridors. Now they went ahead and moved the "Battlefield" indoors. I use to think Battlefield was about big maps and vehicles now we seem to be going backwards to please kids with short attention spans.Get ready for more rpg and usas/m320 spam


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol glad I uninstalled this game. I personally hated the city maps with tight corridors. Now they went ahead and moved the "Battlefield" indoors. I use to think Battlefield was about big maps and vehicles now we seem to be going backwards to please kids with short attention spans.Get ready for more rpg and usas/m320 spam


so you dont play the game yet you feel its appropriate to diss the game?

you quit the game why would you lose more time scrolling the threads and bring down the game some more?


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Lol glad I uninstalled this game. I personally hated the city maps with tight corridors. Now they went ahead and moved the "Battlefield" indoors. I use to think Battlefield was about big maps and vehicles now we seem to be going backwards to please kids with short attention spans.Get ready for more rpg and usas/m320 spam


Good bye good riddance vehicle camper !


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Good bye good riddance vehicle camper! whore


fixed


----------



## scutzi128

nice double post brah


----------



## BreakDown

i just saw the close quarters trailer...

i really hope this gets a very bad review score, not because i want battlefield to do bad, but because i would hate to see battlefield turn into COD.
I never actually thought DICE tried to make battlefield like COD, but after this DLC im not so sure anymore.

i will wait untill the DLC is out to actually judge it, but i dont like where this is going one bit.

i hope DICE proves me wrong.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I for one am excited for close quarters. One map is a multi-story building, which could lead to some interesting gameplay.

No one should "hope" something gets a bad review. That's terrible. You would hope it turns out great, possibly unique, and sets a bar for others.


----------



## jellis142

Serious question. Does anybody know of any good non-PB (from PunkBuster kicks due to _no packet flow_) in North America? I really miss this game.

On another note, that multi-story building would be fun as heck.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i just saw the close quarters trailer...
> i really hope this gets a very bad review score, not because i want battlefield to do bad, but because i would hate to see battlefield turn into COD.
> I never actually thought DICE tried to make battlefield like COD, but after this DLC im not so sure anymore.
> i will wait untill the DLC is out to actually judge it, but i dont like where this is going one bit.
> i hope DICE proves me wrong.


From the small amounts of it we have seen so far the level design looks promising and hopefully all 4 of them will share that trait. I personally cant wait to try it as some multi story action is one of the things I was hoping for. That said I would love it if I could have some larger maps at the same time (personally would have been cool with two of each)

Hopefully this blows everyone's expectations out of the water.


----------



## Fr0sty

the dry walls that you can destroy and things like that will make this dlc pretty fun for small scrims or small infantry only maps

can't wait to try them out + unlock all the cool guns


----------



## Tokkan

[quote name="Fr0sty" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/35520#post_16705707"] so you dont play the game yet you feel its appropriate to diss the game? you quit the game why would you lose more time scrolling the threads and bring down the game some more?[/quote] iirc I read in battlelog forums that this DLC was actually requested by players. So in a way they are just delivering what players asked. Also they will be releasing a DLC with big maps, bigger maps and more vehicles iirc. This aint WoW in which for you to continue to play the game you are forced to buy all the expansions, you dont like the expansion pack you dont buy it and play what you like. Simple.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so you dont play the game yet you feel its appropriate to diss the game?
> you quit the game why would you lose more time scrolling the threads and bring down the game some more?


These are assumptions I have made why are you getting offended? Like I said take a look at metro it just becomes a spam fest because in close quarters rpg/m320/usas all dominate. Ya I really read every single post in the bf3 thread because ea didn't send an email to everyone lol


----------



## Nocturin

Anyone who complains about m320/rpg/frag round spam is doing it wrong.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Anyone who complains about m320/rpg/frag round spam is doing it wrong.


Go on finish it then.

This mapack is for console gamers and metro noobtubers enjoy it as much as you guys want ha.To the rest of you who are getting all pissy at me I'm sorry that I offended your holy grail lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Go on finish it then.
> This mapack is for console gamers and metro noobtubers enjoy it as much as you guys want ha.To the rest of you who are getting all pissy at me I'm sorry that I offended your holy grail lol


Troll harder, brody.

The only people who take offense to it [DLC] are those PC elitists who think that a game with many different avenues or ways to play is beneath them, even though they paid good money for it, got pissed at the "community", and now complain because they're happy they uninstalled it..

I, for one, am quiet impressed with the job that DICE has done. The variety of play that is available is impressive. If your unable to play due to the "noobtubers" or "rocketeers" then your doing it wrong. Adjust your play style to counter those "issues" and all would be right with the world. The ability to change and adapt is a very important skill to learn in life, and I hope you don't approach your every-day challenges with the same attitude.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I must try Hardcore mode. I tried to snipe in normal mode and its close to impossible with my noob skills. Plus it seems that if you so much as pick up the sniper class and don't go 100 kills and -10 deaths while capping all the flags at once. Someone on your team gets butt hurt and starts yelling at you. >.>


If you are trying to be a effective sniper, you need to find a buddy, squad up and stick with them. If they move, cover them, vice versa. Also, don't both be shooting at the same time, switch up from one person covering to the other sniping, back and forth. You will do much better and can be closer to the action that way.

For example, i am a terribad recon on my own, however this one guy i team up with occasionally (MojaveRaider) me and him together do really good, he watches while i snipe, after 5 shots we switch.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> If you are trying to be a effective sniper, you need to find a buddy, squad up and stick with them. If they move, cover them, vice versa. Also, don't both be shooting at the same time, switch up from one person covering to the other sniping, back and forth. You will do much better and can be closer to the action that way.
> For example, i am a terribad recon on my own, however this one guy i team up with occasionally (MojaveRaider) me and him together do really good, he watches while i snipe, after 5 shots we switch.


Great advice. After awhile, if you play with the same people it becomes second nature. And if one of you if has some paddles, it's almost impossible to fall behind.

i think I might play on the assault class tonight if I play.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Troll harder, brody.
> The only people who take offense to it [DLC] are those PC elitists who think that a game with many different avenues or ways to play is beneath them,.


The only Battlefield games that had many different ways to play were in 1942, Vietnam, BF2 and 2142. You know, the ones with Battlefield sized maps, commanders, proper squad management, ingame voip, overhead maps with orders to different squads and multiple ways in and out of bases. Not this choke point CoD urban maps that we have now. Even CoD at least has left, center and right paths from each main base unlike BF3.

BF2 is the game that truly had many different avenues to play from.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Go on finish it then.
> This mapack is for console gamers and metro noobtubers enjoy it as much as you guys want ha.To the rest of you who are getting all pissy at me I'm sorry that I offended your holy grail lol


I think it's offensive when you go into a thread where guys get together who enjoy the game.
Then you start taking shots at them, and the game.
Expect people to get "pissy".


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The only Battlefield games that had many different ways to play were in 1942, Vietnam, BF2 and 2142. You know, the ones with Battlefield sized maps, commanders, proper squad management, ingame voip, overhead maps with orders to different squads and multiple ways in and out of bases. Not this choke point CoD urban maps that we have now. Even CoD at least has left, center and right paths from each main base unlike BF3.
> BF2 is the game that truly had many different avenues to play from.


Your biased based on your previous examples, but BF3 is the first battlefield game I've played. First FPS on the PC aside from HL/HL2/CS.

What it offers now and what it used to offer, based on your experience, is not the same. I wish it had more, but I'm not going to act all elitist.

I think it's ridiculous how "CoD" is treated like a bad word. Feel lucky that you have options that range from full simulation to arcade. Enjoy it for what it is, not what it could be.

First world problems







.


----------



## Fr0sty

can war be war without tanks,heli's,jets and navy ships?

or should we say to those who served in special ops groups that what they did wasnt war?


----------



## TheYonderGod

I recorded some video with MSI Afterburner and if I just open the AVI file in VLC it works, but if I put it in Vegas Pro it's just a blank video with sound, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Fr0sty

hey mat1helm add me on battlelog i can't seem to add you due to some weird glitch or something


----------



## james8

got thoroughly annoyed by the USAS in tonight's TDM matches. this game would be so much better if they didn't have automatic shotguns


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I recorded some video with MSI Afterburner and if I just open the AVI file in VLC it works, but if I put it in Vegas Pro it's just a blank video with sound, am I doing something wrong?


Need to get the correct codecs in vegas to see the video.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hey mat1helm add me on battlelog i can't seem to add you due to some weird glitch or something


Not to worry, you haven't missed out on anything....

You're there now.....


----------



## Fr0sty

bf3 is dying fast not enough full servers


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bf3 is dying fast not enough full servers


OMG OMG OMG ! you sir can see the future ! i see it all ! zombie apocalypse and bf3 empty servers ! what has the world become !


----------



## digitally

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25125743/1/213039058/

Got exhausted after this match.







The team was losing on the first half, thank god the team managed to bring it back.


----------



## VettePilot

I noticed just in the last few days that a bunch of servers are gone. If I searched for Bazar and Seine Conquest in north america only I used to have to scroll down to get them all to load several times. Now there looks to be less than half the amount as before. People are just moving on to other games. It has become pretty difficult to find a match in a map I like which is not many of them.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can war be war without tanks,heli's,jets and navy ships?
> or should we say to those who served in special ops groups that what they did wasnt war?


Lol! They have been in war, but they havn't been on a battlefield....
When the name of the game is battlefield, you should think it would be an game where you was playing on the battlefield, not doing secial ops operations..

So I think it does require tanks, hellis etc as im sure many others agree whit me on. And on bf3 they have done a poor joob whit the battlefield part, WHY did they
change the commander from bf2 to 3? But in my mind it is still the best fps on the marked, but it could have been so mutch better!

Battlefield 1942 was by far the best game in the series, desert storm expansion was amasing! El Alamain, do i need to say more? But i ques I just has to realize that we never will see games like that again as most people dont perfer that kind of combat. Personaly i wouldn't mind if it took 10min to drive from west to east on a map using tanks. I want an battlefield simulator again, not fps!


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Lol! They have been in war, but they havn't been on a battlefield....
> When the name of the game is battlefield, you should think it would be an game where you was playing on the battlefield, not doing secial ops operations..
> So I think it does require tanks, hellis etc as im sure many others agree whit me on. And on bf3 they have done a poor joob whit the battlefield part, WHY did they
> change the commander from bf2 to 3? But in my mind it is still the best fps on the marked, but it could have been so mutch better!
> Battlefield 1942 was by far the best game in the series, desert storm expansion was amasing! El Alamain, do i need to say more? But i ques I just has to realize that we never will see games like that again as most people dont perfer that kind of combat. Personaly i wouldn't mind if it took 10min to drive from west to east on a map using tanks. I want an battlefield simulator again, not fps!


BATTLEFIELD ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE A SIM !!! If you want a sim check out microsoft flight sim or arma


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> BATTLEFIELD ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE A SIM !!! If you want a sim check out microsoft flight sim or arma


Hehe. No, it is supposed to be a battlefild game. Like 1942, vietnam and partly bf2......


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bf3 is dying fast not enough full servers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> OMG OMG OMG ! you sir can see the future ! i see it all ! zombie apocalypse and bf3 empty servers ! what has the world become !


I still see a lot of servers which are full 24/7, thousands of them.

The game is nowhere near dead, maybe Modern Warfare 3 is, but Battlefield 3?


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Last I checked there were still plenty of populated EU servers.

Although they need to add a filter option:

[X] Empty

With the current system it's impossible to find populated servers without bumping into empty ones.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Last I checked there were still plenty of populated EU servers.
> Although they need to add a filter option:
> [X] Empty
> With the current system it's impossible to find populated servers without bumping into empty ones.


So what about the 1-5 empty spaces filter option? You girls will find anything to complain about.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hehe. No, it is supposed to be a battlefild game. Like 1942, vietnam and partly bf2......


so you dont like progress also?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I still see a lot of servers which are full 24/7, thousands of them.
> The game is nowhere near dead, maybe Modern Warfare 3 is, but Battlefield 3?


can you give me at least 10 to 20 servers that dont have a high ping for someone from north america like me?

rush or even some good conquest

both 64 players otherwise i dunno what im doing wrong with the filters thingy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Last I checked there were still plenty of populated EU servers.
> Although they need to add a filter option:
> [X] Empty
> With the current system it's impossible to find populated servers without bumping into empty ones.


i need some north american servers.. because i tried the clan server that kcuestag goes on and i had an hyper teribble ping that messed up hit registration on my end..

if you have some suggestion im all ear

and yes i tried multiple settings with the filters


----------



## PARTON

In north alabama I filter down to:

B2K
1-5 open
6-10 open
hardcore
punkbuster
not empty
not full
north america

I get plenty of great servers with pings under 50.


----------



## Slightly skewed

There are fewer 64 player servers because people are tired of the terrible performance that comes with it, so they empty out over time. I'm in Canada and have played on kcuestag's server and it was pretty decent except for a few maps where the lag and poor hit reg kicked in. I'm starting to prefer the 32 man servers more and more anyways. I'm not having any difficulty finding servers to play on. You guys are just too picky.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There are fewer 64 player servers because people are tired of the terrible performance that comes with it, so they empty out over time. I'm in Canada and have played on kcuestag's server and it was pretty decent except for a few maps where the lag and poor hit reg kicked in. I'm starting to prefer the 32 man servers more and more anyways. I'm not having any difficulty finding servers to play on. You guys are just too picky.


This is weird, I almost exclusively play on 64p servers, but performance has never been an issue for me. There's been a couple hiccups of lag, but it's happened less times that I have fingers.

I guess I'm very glad to of bought my 2500k when I did







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> In north alabama I filter down to:
> B2K
> 1-5 open
> 6-10 open
> hardcore
> punkbuster
> not empty
> not full
> north america
> I get plenty of great servers with pings under 50.


i hate hardcore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There are fewer 64 player servers because people are tired of the terrible performance that comes with it, so they empty out over time. I'm in Canada and have played on kcuestag's server and it was pretty decent except for a few maps where the lag and poor hit reg kicked in. I'm starting to prefer the 32 man servers more and more anyways. I'm not having any difficulty finding servers to play on. You guys are just too picky.


never had problems on 64 player servers as long as its in north america

if my ping is low i dont have problems unless there are a couple of players with ping upward of 150 and more


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hate hardcore
> never had problems on 64 player servers as long as its in north america
> if my ping is low i dont have problems unless there are a couple of players with ping upward of 150 and more


really?

but but... the try hard mode....







.

I watched someone glide/slingshot across due to lag for the first time last night, it was "surfin USA"

edit: i played on a normal server last night and it was weird, completely forgot that I can't kill my teammates or spot people. The I got the MAV up in the air and picked up a few thousand points from spotting bonuses







.

---

So I finally unlock the FH2002... what's the best way to play with it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is weird, I almost exclusively play on 64p servers, but performance has never been an issue for me. There's been a couple hiccups of lag, but it's happened less times that I have fingers.
> I guess I'm very glad to of bought my 2500k when I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It has nothing to do with client side hardware performance but rather rubber banding and lag server side. Things just run much more smoothly on the 32 man servers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So I finally unlock the FH2002... what's the best way to play with it?


point and shoot at those doritos or if you play the try hard mode you point and shoot at pixels depicting ennemies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It has nothing to do with client side hardware performance but rather rubber banding and lag server side. Things just run much more smoothly on the 32 man servers.


never had any problems in the last 2 weeks up until i got on the same server that kcuestag plays.. and i did check my ping .. it was 180 something ...

so i stick to servers that i have a low ping and i never have any problems


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> really?
> but but... the try hard mode....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I watched someone glide/slingshot across due to lag for the first time last night, it was "surfin USA"
> edit: i played on a normal server last night and it was weird, completely forgot that I can't kill my teammates or spot people. The I got the MAV up in the air and picked up a few thousand points from spotting bonuses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> ---
> So I finally unlock the FH2002... what's the best way to play with it?


Hard mode? HC is easy mode! All I have to do is shoot first.


----------



## PARTON

I like the run n gun on hardcore with a bolt action. 1S1K feels goooood. If you can line em up you can even get two or more kills with one bullet.


----------



## banging34hzs

So I have noticed since I got my 560 ti that bf3 use's over 1.6K in memory and that causes random crashes, suddenly my 4Gb is not enough to keep up with this game.....


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bf3 is dying fast not enough full servers


I don't think its because there aren't any I thing Battle log is screwed up. I can click on the "refresh and save filter" button for 2 minutes and get a different servers every 2-3 clicks but there are only 2-3 of them showing at a time. I didn't have this problem before their last update and I had to install the browser plugin again.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Larky_the_mauler*
> 
> Hard mode? HC is easy mode! All I have to do is shoot first.










. just make sure you dont miss, it takes me less than a second to line up a headshot if I know where you are







.

>.>

<.<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> I like the run n gun on hardcore with a bolt action. 1S1K feels goooood. If you can line em up you can even get two or more kills with one bullet.


I got a double kill with the m320 smoke canister yesterday. 1S2K







.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Lol! They have been in war, but they havn't been on a battlefield....
> When the name of the game is battlefield, you should think it would be an game where you was playing on the battlefield, not doing secial ops operations..
> So I think it does require tanks, hellis etc as im sure many others agree whit me on. And on bf3 they have done a poor joob whit the battlefield part, WHY did they
> change the commander from bf2 to 3? But in my mind it is still the best fps on the marked, but it could have been so mutch better!
> Battlefield 1942 was by far the best game in the series, desert storm expansion was amasing! El Alamain, do i need to say more? But i ques I just has to realize that we never will see games like that again as most people dont perfer that kind of combat. Personaly i wouldn't mind if it took 10min to drive from west to east on a map using tanks. I want an battlefield simulator again, not fps!


Although I will admit I absolutely love BF3, I do agree somewhat.

Commanders made the game feel more epic, and the wide openness of the maps made the game feel like you were in a real life battle. As long as there were plenty of jeeps around, I would welcome more spread out maps.


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> So I have noticed since I got my 560 ti that bf3 use's over 1.6K in memory and that causes random crashes, suddenly my 4Gb is not enough to keep up with this game.....


y the game is kinda RAM hungry, when i play BF 3 i disable almost everything in windows, and turn on gamebooster, so i can get around 35fps in medium settings with my current rig. i think it needs at least 6gb ram to run really smooth and up a bit some settings


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> y the game is kinda RAM hungry, when i play BF 3 i disable almost everything in windows, and turn on gamebooster, so i can get around 35fps in medium settings with my current rig. i think it needs at least 6gb ram to run really smooth and up a bit some settings


Its a memory leak, I have read thru tons of post on the bf3 fourms and users with 16Gb or ram are reporting the same thing so does not matter what amount of ram you have its a bug in the programming. I see there is a hotfix for 32-bit users but not for 64-bit and even then thats only a 50/50 chance that it will work.

Needless to say I wont be getting any of the expansion packs untill this issue is fixed.

Btw one of the expansions will have "the biggest map in battlefield history".


----------



## GreenieGriz

This may have been discussed previously somewhere but anyone else think it woild be nice to customize loadouts while not being in game/on a server?

Or not have to change you camo from default every game?










Sent from the bear cave...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> This may have been discussed previously somewhere but anyone else think it woild be nice to customize loadouts while not being in game/on a server?
> Or not have to change you camo from default every game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bear cave...


Unfortunately, only way to change loadouts is in-game.

Regarding camo, I don't think it switches to default every time.


----------



## PARTON

It switches to default a lot, not every time, but I have to change that crap over and over.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I still see a lot of servers which are full 24/7, thousands of them.
> The game is nowhere near dead, maybe Modern Warfare 3 is, but Battlefield 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you give me at least 10 to 20 servers that dont have a high ping for someone from north america like me?
> 
> rush or even some good conquest
> both 64 players otherwise i dunno what im doing wrong with the filters thingy
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Last I checked there were still plenty of populated EU servers.
> Although they need to add a filter option:
> [X] Empty
> With the current system it's impossible to find populated servers without bumping into empty ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i need some north american servers.. because i tried the clan server that kcuestag goes on and i had an hyper teribble ping that messed up hit registration on my end..
> 
> if you have some suggestion im all ear
> 
> and yes i tried multiple settings with the filters
Click to expand...

Look up the NCIX servers, best ping to me in the Northwest (servers in Seattle I think). They are all normal though (I like my HC). They have 1 CQ that is full a lot of the time, 1 Rush that occasionally fills up solid, a few other servers that don't seem to get any action that I've noticed. Otherwise I haven't found a whole lot of good ping servers on the West coast sadly. I usually end up playing on Chicago servers which will be anywhere from 60-100 ping, seems to be loads of midwest servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> This may have been discussed previously somewhere but anyone else think it woild be nice to customize loadouts while not being in game/on a server?
> Or not have to change you camo from default every game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the bear cave...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, only way to change loadouts is in-game.
> 
> Regarding camo, I don't think it switches to default every time.
Click to expand...

I think they all go to default on the first join, but if you keep playing the same server it will remember during that game session.


----------



## scutzi128

Why is it that the ocn server is always empty?


----------



## [email protected]

3d spotting seems to be sketchy in Coop for some reason.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Why is it that the ocn server is always empty?


People, including myself, are very reluctant to join an empty server in this game. In games like CS, I will join my favorite servers even if they are empty or nearly empty because the game still feels the same with a low amount of people, and I know people will join quickly. However, with a game like battlefield, you will spend 20 minutes looking for someone on a low populated 64 player server.


----------



## GreenieGriz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Unfortunately, only way to change loadouts is in-game.
> Regarding camo, I don't think it switches to default every time.


What I was wondering is if people would think its a good idea to be able to do so? Though with how battlelog is it may be impossible. I'm sure if the server browser was IN GAME then we'd be able to customize without "playing", much like any other load out oriented FPS I've ever played.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> What I was wondering is if people would think its a good idea to be able to do so? Though with how battlelog is it may be impossible. I'm sure if the server browser was IN GAME then we'd be able to customize without "playing", much like any other load out oriented FPS I've ever played.


I would definitely like the option to change loudouts from the browser.

I actually do think it is possible. You change your dog tags from the browser, so we know battlelog is able to interact with the game instead of just displaying data. I'm pretty sure now, the loudout information is held client side, so it would need to be changed to server side.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreenieGriz*
> 
> What I was wondering is if people would think its a good idea to be able to do so? Though with how battlelog is it may be impossible. I'm sure if the server browser was IN GAME then we'd be able to customize without "playing", much like any other load out oriented FPS I've ever played.


I used to think this would be a good idea along with settings. However since then I've played 13ish hours and have to say the way they have it is very well done. With the Load outs I always choose what I'm going to use based on how the match plays out and also what I'm feeling up to using at the moment. However I would like my camo to stick with what I chose last even if it has very little use.
Settings are also something that has to be done in game. It would be pointless to set your settings without testing them in game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> y the game is kinda RAM hungry, when i play BF 3 i disable almost everything in windows, and turn on gamebooster, so i can get around 35fps in medium settings with my current rig. i think it needs at least 6gb ram to run really smooth and up a bit some settings


I'm running 4GB of ram and while yes it does get pretty low I can watch a livestream or listen to music and play BF3 without an issue. However I would recommend 8GB of ram as the minimum nowadays though.

Also Did they lower the coop score needed to unlock the guns? I remember it needing like 60k points to unlock the rex and now its only 5k and I only need to do 2 games to unlock the KH2002 Which I really liked when I picked it up off a guy I killed.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I'm running 4GB of ram and while yes it does get pretty low I can watch a livestream or listen to music and play BF3 without an issue. However I would recommend 8GB of ram as the minimum nowadays though.
> 
> Also Did they lower the coop score needed to unlock the guns? I remember it needing like 60k points to unlock the rex and now its only 5k and I only need to do 2 games to unlock the KH2002 Which I really liked when I picked it up off a guy I killed.


Ya they lowered the co-op unlocks a lot a while back, much easier to get them all now. It was something like 400k total points needed to get all the unlocks in the beginning.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Unfortunately, only way to change loadouts is in-game.
> Regarding camo, I don't think it switches to default every time.


I completely forgot there is camo in this game. I have been using camo in first couple months of BF3. I wear the camo to make myself look like the enemy team or the environment. I stopped for some reason and almost no one wears different camo.


----------



## Evilsplashy

I have a problem. Don't know if it is just me or not.

Everytime i move just left or right, my minimap shakes big time. Is this normal or am I insane?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> I have a problem. Don't know if it is just me or not.
> Everytime i move just left or right, my minimap shakes big time. Is this normal or am I insane?


I think you should call the doctor!!









Editriver issue?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> I think you should call the doctor!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Editriver issue?


Driver is up to date


----------



## Nocturin

How did he even see this guy?


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> How did he even see this guy?


I would imagine emptying entire clips of trial & error and the enemy was camping like a boss?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I would imagine emptying entire clips of trial & error and the enemy was camping like a boss?


I must try this strategy tonight!

They'd never be able to find you in a HC server :evigrin:


----------



## Fr0sty

when people want to advertise their 100marksman points bonus on a no scope shot in bf3

we show them this video


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> How did he even see this guy?


seems legit


----------



## Skysec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I must try this strategy tonight!
> They'd never be able to find you in a HC server :evigrin:


HC servers are not ones where you would want to try this. I only play HC and let me tell you the servers that I play on you would not be able to last on those hillsides that long. Standing up there like that guy would get you shoot in a heartbeat.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> seems legit


Yup...   it sure does.

With the way he hesitated he knew he pulled off the shot.... It was either a setup (with a couple dry runs) or a hack.

Anyone who believes otherwise probably still waits up on Christmas eve for a fat guy in a suit to pop down their chimney.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There are fewer 64 player servers because people are tired of the terrible performance that comes with it, so they empty out over time. I'm in Canada and have played on kcuestag's server and it was pretty decent except for a few maps where the lag and poor hit reg kicked in. I'm starting to prefer the 32 man servers more and more anyways. I'm not having any difficulty finding servers to play on. You guys are just too picky.


Exactly why i don't play 64 player servers, the game runs alot better for us Australians with a max of 48 players, i prefer 32 anyway as it's not overloaded with people everywhere!

Small servers are fun too, just for a change. In Australia there are alot of servers with less then 100 ping!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> when people want to advertise their 100marksman points bonus on a no scope shot in bf3
> we show them this video


lol a professional recon troll. 100m is nothing. Bullet travels perfectly straight for more than 300m if I remember correctly, only thing then to worry about is travel time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skysec*
> 
> HC servers are not ones where you would want to try this. I only play HC and let me tell you the servers that I play on you would not be able to last on those hillsides that long. Standing up there like that guy would get you shoot in a heartbeat.


Well I wasn't talking about a 1200m headshot, I'd be happy with a 300m marksman bonus. I play on HC all the time.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skysec*
> 
> HC servers are not ones where you would want to try this. I only play HC and let me tell you the servers that I play on you would not be able to last on those hillsides that long. Standing up there like that guy would get you shoot in a heartbeat.


so everyone is camping on hardcore?


----------



## Mr. 13

well IMO, most HC players are more cautious due to the low health / no health regen - thus considered being more campy than normal players.
I don't really like it because I enjoy a more fast paced gameplay but it all comes down to personal perference


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone ever had C-OOP mode cancel on you itself? What does that? Dice? First time i seen it happen with a friend of mine and me playing C-oop hard mode.


----------



## Skysec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> well IMO, most HC players are more cautious due to the low health / no health regen - thus considered being more campy than normal players.
> I don't really like it because I enjoy a more fast paced gameplay but it all comes down to personal perference


What HC servers do you play on? Even normal servers have the camping problem, and the pace is the same. The HC mode is just as fast paced as normal and has more adrenaline to go with it. More players are focused on revives (on good servers) and more people seem to try and PTFO (on good servers). Yet it is plagued by the same problems normal is, campers and hackers.

If you think that it is to "slow" you are not playing the right servers or with the right people. Trust me it takes a bit to get into it but when you do you never want to go back. I have battlelogs to prove it is not a slow paced game. I can link a few if you would like. It seems a lot more realistic then normal. I play both but HC is where it is at, no regen and low health makes you want to pay attention and think before you step out or rush the MCOM. I go on normal servers now and dominate. Also in OP FS everyone is on those hills on normal and HC that map 25% of players are recon... and they do not even set up a SOLFLAM!!!!

You also say that they are to campy for you yet you posted a video on your yourtube account where you spawn camp for 3 straight minutes lol.









If you ever want to group with me and my friends I would be down to play on some good HC servers


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr. 13*
> 
> well IMO, most HC players are more cautious due to the low health / no health regen - thus considered being more campy than normal players.
> I don't really like it because I enjoy a more fast paced gameplay but it all comes down to personal perference


And spawncamping is fast paced......or? LOL! You shall capture and defend the flags, not camp them!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Yup...   it sure does.
> With the way he hesitated he knew he pulled off the shot.... It was either a setup (with a couple dry runs) or a hack.
> Anyone who believes otherwise probably still waits up on Christmas eve for a fat guy in a suit to pop down their chimney.


Probably setup. If it was for real then I see no difference between this and the 1e37 sn!pers in Cod that always are trying to get montage clips.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Exactly why i don't play 64 player servers, the game runs alot better for us Australians with a max of 48 players, i prefer 32 anyway as it's not overloaded with people everywhere!
> Small servers are fun too, just for a change. In Australia there are alot of servers with less then 100 ping!


I don't see the problem with 64 slot servers.

We have our own 64 slot server on TDM to get it started in the mornings then as soon as it hits +45 it changes to Conquest Large and stays there until about 5AM in the morning next day. I have yet to find any problem with having 64 players ,performance is the same to me compared to 32 or 48 slot players, and it is completely lag free. It is located in Madrid (Spain) as our clan is from there, but since I am living right now in Germany until summer it is a bit far (~2000KM) from me, and even then, I still get below 60 ping all the time.









And this is with a very modest vdsl line (16Mbit/1Mbit).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Anyone ever had C-OOP mode cancel on you itself? What does that? Dice? First time i seen it happen with a friend of mine and me playing C-oop hard mode.


Not sure about cancelling, but I have had my friend disappear off my online list after I left his party. This was the same guy that I was playing co-op with. He would not reappear either, was really crazy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just tested the new WHQL (296.10) on Kharg Island and part of the map literally kept disappearing. When looking toward the office flag from the construction flag. Probably has something to do with the water. Further testing needed on other maps.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just tested the new WHQL (296.10) on Kharg Island and part of the map literally kept disappearing. When looking toward the office flag from the construction flag. Probably has something to do with the water. Further testing needed on other maps.


This is not a driver issue but a game issue, I have also noticed this a week or two ago on Kharg Island right next to the sea in the C flag (I think it's the offices?).

Asked a clan mate to get near me and aim the same direction I did, and he claimed he also got it, he's on an HD4890 though. Probably a game issue, this also happened before in Tehran Highway.

Those 296.10 WHQL are awesome, at least on my 3-Way SLI they work fantastic!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well it's the first time I've ever had the issue, and the only thing that's changed since yesterday when I played and it was fine was the drivers. So they are the main suspect!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well it's the first time I've ever had the issue, and the only thing that's changed since yesterday when I played and it was fine was the drivers. So they are the main suspect!


To me it only happened once in that very same place if I aimed to the US base.

The rest of the map was completely fine.


----------



## Reloaded83

Looking for some people to add that are team-minded players; I already have a few people from here added, but they aren't usually on when I am. I'm on the west coast, so west-coasters preferred; I'm usually on starting around 8pm PST every day. I stay on till about 1am daily. Origin ID: Maddhamster. Same name in game.

I'm a bit of a vehicle whore. I'm a good heli pilot, decent gunner, and decent tanker. Suck at jets. Also, I play softcore, conquest. I used to play rush in BC2 so I wouldn't be against that as well.

Feel free to send me your ID here or you can just add me. Really need some more team-focused teammates! So frustrating sometimes when people are total derps. Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Looking for some people to add that are team-minded players; I already have a few people from here added, but they aren't usually on when I am. I'm on the west coast, so west-coasters preferred; I'm usually on starting around 8pm PST every day. I stay on till about 1am daily. Origin ID: Maddhamster. Same name in game.
> I'm a bit of a vehicle whore. I'm a good heli pilot, decent gunner, and decent tanker. Suck at jets. Also, I play softcore, conquest. I used to play rush in BC2 so I wouldn't be against that as well.
> Feel free to send me your ID here or you can just add me. Really need some more team-focused teammates! So frustrating sometimes when people are total derps. Thanks!


I'm from Europe but don't mind playing on pings below 150 ping.

I'm a pretty good heli pilot / gunner, I mainly play play softcore too, feel free to add me, same username as on forum.


----------



## Reloaded83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm from Europe but don't mind playing on pings below 150 ping.
> I'm a pretty good heli pilot / gunner, I mainly play play softcore too, feel free to add me, same username as on forum.


Ok sounds good to me. I'll do dang near anything to be through with useless teammates. I always have SO much more fun playing this game with half way competent people. I'll add you this evening, though you may be asleep by then. haha


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> Ok sounds good to me. I'll do dang near anything to be through with useless teammates. I always have SO much more fun playing this game with half way competent people. I'll add you this evening, though you may be asleep by then. haha


I will be awake!

I'm going to stay all night as there is Formula 1 Qualifying at 07:00AM our time (CET), so I will stay until Qualifying ends, plenty of time to play, I'm sure you'll go to bed earlier than me tonight.


----------



## unfbilly11

I have a question...

How in the world did you guys get good at flying jets??? I cannot even be in the air for more than 3 seconds without someone with heat seekers or air radar or some other crazy perk shooting me out of the sky.....

Is there any way to maneuver around so I can actually survive?? I can't even be in the air long enough to get the 400 points required for countermeasures....


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unfbilly11*
> 
> I have a question...
> How in the world did you guys get good at flying jets??? I cannot even be in the air for more than 3 seconds without someone with heat seekers or air radar or some other crazy perk shooting me out of the sky.....
> Is there any way to maneuver around so I can actually survive?? I can't even be in the air long enough to get the 400 points required for countermeasures....


Flying jets is definitely the hardest part of the game. It's something that I am still not 100% at.

Some people join empty servers on a map with a f35 and cap some flags to get flares.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Flying jets is definitely the hardest part of the game. It's something that I am still not 100% at.
> Some people join empty servers on a map with a f35 and cap some flags to get flares.


Or on caspian border ( I think), from the US side you can actually drive the thing to the antenna flag. Those same 2 and 4 (1 player start) person servers are the best place to practice too, IMO. Do a search for moose's in the server browser.


----------



## iARDAs

Man once i was playing conquest and had like 10000 points. A personal best for me. The person closest to me had 7000+ points.

The game was almost over. Maybe 20 more seconds of gameplay.
So i typed "man this was easy"

and got kicked.

I didnt play BF3 for a few days.

Some admins are just using their powers for self satisfaction.

The admin was in the other team BTW.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Does anyone else get minor texture flickering on 64 player maps (rush preferred)? Playing around with my 7970 overclocked and stock clocks both had the same minor flickering.

I don't know what could be causing it. I have a custom fan profile set up in MSI Afterburner and the card stays around 60c. Any ideas?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man once i was playing conquest and had like 10000 points. A personal best for me. The person closest to me had 7000+ points.
> The game was almost over. Maybe 20 more seconds of gameplay.
> So i typed "man this was easy"
> and got kicked.
> I didnt play BF3 for a few days.
> Some admins are just using their powers for self satisfaction.
> The admin was in the other team BTW.


Welcome to the real world.....


----------



## kcuestag

Is it that hard to understand that posting anything which contains profanity is not allowed? That includes videos and images.


----------



## lin2dev

In the beta, I ran BF3 with a stock 3850 + i5-2500K.......EA LIES!


----------



## Reloaded83

LOL at the "I don't own a ******" part.

You can't believe there are admins like that out there? I have seen plenty...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Does anyone else get minor texture flickering on 64 player maps (rush preferred)? Playing around with my 7970 overclocked and stock clocks both had the same minor flickering.
> I don't know what could be causing it. I have a custom fan profile set up in MSI Afterburner and the card stays around 60c. Any ideas?


I'm experiencing some flickering when scoped in at 8x/12x with my 580.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reloaded83*
> 
> LOL at the "I don't own a ******" part.
> You can't believe there are admins like that out there? I have seen plenty...


Luckily, I don't have any problems like this. I heard they could lose their server rights if they abuse their power.


----------



## unfbilly11

Yeah I always seem to find the stupid Admins out there. I was in a game earlier where 3 admins were in 2 tanks inside our spawn. No one could even stay alive long enough to hit them with a rocket.... When someone asked them to stop, they said "we pay for this server. we do what we want."


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm experiencing some flickering when scoped in at 8x/12x with my 580.


I first noticed when I was scoping in as well with 8x/12x but then I stopped scoping and looked really hard at the area and it was still flickering in the distance. It was like the texture was flickering between non damaged and damaged textures, not sure which one to be lol.


----------



## spikexp

Why can't we see our own ping...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I first noticed when I was scoping in as well with 8x/12x but then I stopped scoping and looked really hard at the area and it was still flickering in the distance. It was like the texture was flickering between non damaged and damaged textures, not sure which one to be lol.


That could be the case with me as well. I'm going to play in a few and check it out. I'll try to take some screenshots.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Why can't we see our own ping...


The ping shown on the scoreboard is not the same reading you see in games like CS, where it is the latency between the player and the server.

The ping shown in bf3 is relative. It's the latency between you and the player listed.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Why can't we see our own ping...


Someone here said that the ping you see in the sever browser is your ping....


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> The ping shown on the scoreboard is not the same reading you see in games like CS, where it is the latency between the player and the server.
> The ping shown in bf3 is relative. It's the latency between you and the player listed.


Have you checked this? Any time anyone asks for a ping I always see the same value anyone else gives for that player, it's never been different nor have two people answered with different values. Personally I don't believe their "ping" at all, we've had people outside the UK sometimes pinging below 10 to our UK server, and that's supposed to be from me to the server and then to them?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Have you checked this? Any time anyone asks for a ping I always see the same value anyone else gives for that player, it's never been different nor have two people answered with different values. Personally I don't believe their "ping" at all, we've had people outside the UK sometimes pinging below 10 to our UK server, and that's supposed to be from me to the server and then to them?


No I have not checked this. I could definitely be wrong.

If the values listed are in fact the latency between the server and the player, then it makes no sense why your value would not be listed. It makes more sense that the values would be the latency between players because bf3 uses client side hit detection.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> No I have not checked this. I could definitely be wrong.
> If the values listed are in fact the latency between the server and the player, then it makes no sense why your value would not be listed. It makes more sense that the values would be the latency between players because bf3 uses client side hit detection.


That's how I thought it worked, but it seems not. I think it is some sort of "relative" value though (not an actual ping in milli-seconds







)


----------



## Imrac

Not sure what it is exactly, but it isn't from you -> other players. I know this because I asked people in my clan what various peoples pings were and they were EXACTLY the same as on my screen. Even though we are in two totally different parts of the country.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> That could be the case with me as well. I'm going to play in a few and check it out. I'll try to take some screenshots.


Turns out it wasn't the case for me. Still getting flickering in other maps as well. I downloaded HWinfo and my vram temps are maxing at 49c so that shouldn't be the problem either. Running whatever drivers came with the CD when I got it a couple weeks ago. Hmmm, this is going to keep bothering me until I fix it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> No I have not checked this. I could definitely be wrong.
> If the values listed are in fact the latency between the server and the player, then it makes no sense why your value would not be listed. It makes more sense that the values would be the latency between players because bf3 uses client side hit detection.


You are wrong, at least that's the only answer I can get after asking everyone's ping and seeing the same.

It is player to server, not player to player.

You can't see your own ping because DICE doesn't know how to patch a game properly, but I am sure it will be fixed next patch.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You are wrong, at least that's the only answer I can get after asking everyone's ping and seeing the same.
> It is player to server, not player to player.
> You can't see your own ping because DICE doesn't know how to patch a game properly, but I am sure it will be fixed next patch.


Yeah I've come to that realization.

I heard what I said from a few people. Should have done more research I guess.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Does anyone else get minor texture flickering on 64 player maps (rush preferred)? Playing around with my 7970 overclocked and stock clocks both had the same minor flickering.
> I don't know what could be causing it. I have a custom fan profile set up in MSI Afterburner and the card stays around 60c. Any ideas?


I have the same problem with my 6970. Also the same overclocked or stock. Along with buildings on the other side of the maps like Operation fire storm flickering. Hopefully the patch will fix it because I really don't think its a hardware problem.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> That could be the case with me as well. I'm going to play in a few and check it out. I'll try to take some screenshots.
> The ping shown on the scoreboard is not the same reading you see in games like CS, where it is the latency between the player and the server.
> The ping shown in bf3 is relative. It's the latency between you and the player listed.


No, whats shown on the scoreboard is your latency. I don't know who even started that rumor, but it's completely false. You can see your own latency, just not on the scoreboard. If you hit Ctrl Alt and S at the same time you will see your latency listed as IGO Time in milliseconds.









Latency is also slightly different than ping. Calculating your ping is easy, calculating your latency on the other hand is much more difficult as its very engine dependent.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, whats shown on the scoreboard is your latency. I don't know who even started that rumor, but it's completely false. You can see your own latency, just not on the scoreboard. If you hit Ctrl Alt and S at the same time you will see your latency listed as IGO Time in milliseconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is also slightly different than ping. Calculating your ping is easy, calculating your latency on the other hand is much more difficult as its very engine dependent.


Yeah I realize now that I was incorrect. But, the whole fact that your own ping is not shown on the scoreboard does make it seem like that could be the case.


----------



## Quesenek

Just unlocked the UMP-45 and the SV98 (Used the UMP-45 lmao the SKS is crap in my hands). I'm pretty pissed about how good they are. Anyone who has ever told me its not rank but skill that matters are lying. I was playing on a meat grinder server (3 flag metro with 64 players) and went from getting my ass handed to me to just mowing down people left and right, it kills SOOOOOOO fast.

The SV98 is another one like that, I went from the SKS that I couldn't kill someone with if I was forced to. To the SV98 that was dropping people just too easy...

Whats the point of crippling people from the start? Is it some kind of Battlefield Hazing? Now I'm wondering if the higher level unlocks like the a-91, PDW-R, and the As Val, are the same way I'm always getting dropped too easy with those weapons







.


----------



## 66racer

hey guys what is the best sound settings for bf3? I just picked up the corsair vengeance 1500 on sale and want to make sure i get the most out of it. I havent touched the settings since I was just on a junky logitech stereo setup. Im kinda lost as to which sound setting does what too, I wish the gave a description as to what hifi, home cinema, war tapes, etc do rather than just the name of the setting. Once bf3 is configured properly I want to mess with corsairs settings if I even need too.

Thanks


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> hey guys what is the best sound settings for bf3? I just picked up the corsair vengeance 1500 on sale and want to make sure i get the most out of it. I havent touched the settings since I was just on a junky logitech stereo setup. Im kinda lost as to which sound setting does what too, I wish the gave a description as to what hifi, home cinema, war tapes, etc do rather than just the name of the setting. Once bf3 is configured properly I want to mess with corsairs settings if I even need too.
> Thanks


Use headphones setting. I can't remember if Enhance Stereo should be on or off though.

Hi-Fi if you have a good pair of audiophile grade cans like the AD700's and Enhanced Stereo Off.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Just unlocked the UMP-45 and the SV98 (Used the UMP-45 lmao the SKS is crap in my hands). I'm pretty pissed about how good they are. Anyone who has ever told me its not rank but skill that matters are lying. I was playing on a meat grinder server (3 flag metro with 64 players) and went from getting my ass handed to me to just mowing down people left and right, it kills SOOOOOOO fast.
> The SV98 is another one like that, I went from the SKS that I couldn't kill someone with if I was forced to. To the SV98 that was dropping people just too easy...
> Whats the point of crippling people from the start? Is it some kind of Battlefield Hazing? Now I'm wondering if the higher level unlocks like the a-91, PDW-R, and the As Val, are the same way I'm always getting dropped too easy with those weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Try and play whit the start weapons again. I belive your skill has improved, not only the weapons.
I hasn't played as sniper but as assult,engineer and support it isn't a problem,quite the opposite! Very good system!

And for snipers, criple them as long as possible:thumb:


----------



## Vita

So I just got my 7970 the other day (sig rig) and got eyefinity set up but I'm having 2 issues.

The first one is every since I installed my 7970 I have a sound issue with BF3 that was never there before, Basically I either Can't at all or its very choppy hear any sound in my left headphone, I know its not the head phone cuz they work fine in everything else. It started to do this only in BF3 after I took out my old 2x 6870s and replaced them with this 7970. Sound Drivers are up to date and for the 7970s drivers im using the ones that came with the GIGABYTE CD so far.

The other issue is with eyefinity since I got eyefinity set up its amazing, But I can never play for more then 5 minutes without punkbuster kicking me and when it tries to state the reason it gets cuz off because there is not enough room for all the text. So I don't know what the issue is. But I do know that I played earlier today on 1 monitor for about 2-3 hours fine and every since I went to the store to by my last adapter and got eyefinity running I can't play for longer then 5 minutes without getting that kick. Any one had or heard of this happening?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> So I just got my 7970 the other day (sig rig) and got eyefinity set up but I'm having 2 issues.
> The first one is every since I installed my 7970 I have a sound issue with BF3 that was never there before, Basically I either Can't at all or its very choppy hear any sound in my left headphone, I know its not the head phone cuz they work fine in everything else. It started to do this only in BF3 after I took out my old 2x 6870s and replaced them with this 7970. Sound Drivers are up to date and for the 7970s drivers im using the ones that came with the GIGABYTE CD so far.
> The other issue is with eyefinity since I got eyefinity set up its amazing, But I can never play for more then 5 minutes without punkbuster kicking me and when it tries to state the reason it gets cuz off because there is not enough room for all the text. So I don't know what the issue is. But I do know that I played earlier today on 1 monitor for about 2-3 hours fine and every since I went to the store to by my last adapter and got eyefinity running I can't play for longer then 5 minutes without getting that kick. Any one had or heard of this happening?


I have the sound issue, but hasn't been able to fix it. Alittle anoying,but I have started to forget about it as it is only when driving i get the problem. Only sound on my right earphone i belive But im playing as an assult/medic ( Why doesn't the stats show how many you have revived?) it doesn't bother me to mutch.

But if you get it fixed,please pm:cheers:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> \But I can never play for more then 5 minutes without punkbuster kicking me and when it tries to state the reason it gets cuz off because there is not enough room for all the text. So I don't know what the issue is.


highlight it and you can see it I think, either that or you can highlight and copy it and then paste in notepad.


----------



## Mr.Pie

anyone here know how to toggle the cpu/gpu usage graph using the console? I have no idea lol


----------



## starmanwarz

I still can't see pings on the server browser,I have to refresh the page a couple of times and it only shows pings from the first 5-10 servers.Using Firefox,can I fix this?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> I still can't see pings on the server browser,I have to refresh the page a couple of times and it only shows pings from the first 5-10 servers.Using Firefox,can I fix this?


dont have this problem on my end with firefox


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> anyone here know how to toggle the cpu/gpu usage graph using the console? I have no idea lol


Console command is - render.perfoverlayvisible 1


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> . If you hit *Ctrl Alt and S* at the same time you will see your latency listed as IGO Time in milliseconds.


That doesn't do anything.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Try and play whit the start weapons again. I belive your skill has improved, not only the weapons.
> I hasn't played as sniper but as assult,engineer and support it isn't a problem,quite the opposite! Very good system!
> And for snipers, criple them as long as possible:thumb:


LoL I doubt it, that would require me to have skill in the first place lmao.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> As many have noticed, player pings are not displayed in the score display (tab key) in BF3. It's been said the following key combination will show your ping ingame: Ctrl + Alt + S. This will make the text box shown below appear in the top right corner of your screen. Update 11/20/11: The "IGO Time" was rumored to display ping. However, in my testing, this does not seem accurate. At this time, there is no accurate ingame display of ping. Update 12/8/11: See this post for details on the ping display under the "tab" menu.
> 
> As an alternative, I recommend clicking on the name of the server you wish to play on before joining. This will display the server detail screen, which you can refresh to view your ping. Although far from ideal, if you are having lag problems, you can use this method: when ingame, press Alt + Tab, refresh the page, and check the ping.


http://bftips.com/2011/11/how-to-display-your-fps-and-ingame-ping-in-battlefield-3-on-pc/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

If anyone would like it I'll just throw this out there, although you can search it "bf3 tweaks"

I've prettymuch now can play bf3 on my laptop. Without these settings, no way, too low fps.

*user.cfg*

Code:



Code:


PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0

RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0
Render.PerfOverlayEnable 0
RenderDevice.TrippleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0

WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0

Graphics do look a little bit more plain but hey, fps is what I need on my laptop.

Man, we need that patch...ug, haven't heard ANY news about it in forever...


----------



## Vita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> highlight it and you can see it I think, either that or you can highlight and copy it and then paste in notepad.


copied it and pasted it in notepad as suggested and this is what I got

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'VitaLoli' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006

Any one have any idea what this is?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> copied it and pasted it in notepad as suggested and this is what I got
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'VitaLoli' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006
> Any one have any idea what this is?


you can try 2 things update punkbuster manually or try resetting your modem/router.I had that problem after one of the Origin updates and resetting my modem fixed the problem for me.


----------



## kcuestag

Did you guys see this video?




To me it looks like they're teasing us with Battlerecorder, looks like it's finally ready hopefully we'll see it live with the patch!


----------



## Vita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> you can try 2 things update punkbuster manually or try resetting your modem/router.I had that problem after one of the Origin updates and resetting my modem fixed the problem for me.


its weird but I looked around on the net and I kept seeing ppl posting "just restart your PC and it will be fine" I thought it cant be that easy... its never that easy... so I tried it and it worked perfectly lol just played for 2 hours...Amazing eyefinity

If only all problems could be solved with a "simple" restart...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vita*
> 
> So I just got my 7970 the other day (sig rig) and got eyefinity set up but I'm having 2 issues.
> The first one is every since I installed my 7970 I have a sound issue with BF3 that was never there before, Basically I either Can't at all or its very choppy hear any sound in my left headphone, I know its not the head phone cuz they work fine in everything else. It started to do this only in BF3 after I took out my old 2x 6870s and replaced them with this 7970. Sound Drivers are up to date and for the 7970s drivers im using the ones that came with the GIGABYTE CD so far.
> The other issue is with eyefinity since I got eyefinity set up its amazing, But I can never play for more then 5 minutes without punkbuster kicking me and when it tries to state the reason it gets cuz off because there is not enough room for all the text. So I don't know what the issue is. But I do know that I played earlier today on 1 monitor for about 2-3 hours fine and every since I went to the store to by my last adapter and got eyefinity running I can't play for longer then 5 minutes without getting that kick. Any one had or heard of this happening?


I thought I had heard that using a wide (eyefinity) screen setup was considered cheating. It may have been a video on eyefinity where I saw this. While I have eyefinity here, I don't have the GPU to push it. Anyone using it (besides the above) to play BF3 online?

On your sound issue, have you looked at windows default sound settings? Maybe disable the HDMI and/or Displayport sound. I didn't have the same issue as you, but it did switch to the displayport audio once (displayport monitor has speakers built in though). Just a thought.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did you guys see this video?
> 
> 
> 
> To me it looks like they're teasing us with Battlerecorder, looks like it's finally ready hopefully we'll see it live with the patch!


or it could be the fact that dice has control of the game engine in house and just want to tease us with how the destruction will look?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> or it could be the fact that dice has control of the game engine in house and just want to tease us with how the destruction will look?


They also told us they wanted to implement Battlerecorder in a future patch and this is the first time they ever record a video in that perspection (free camera mode).

Looks like Battlerecorder to me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I thought I had heard that using a wide (eyefinity) screen setup was considered cheating. It may have been a video on eyefinity where I saw this. While I have eyefinity here, I don't have the GPU to push it. Anyone using it (besides the above) to play BF3 online?
> On your sound issue, have you looked at windows default sound settings? Maybe disable the HDMI and/or Displayport sound. I didn't have the same issue as you, but it did switch to the displayport audio once (displayport monitor has speakers built in though). Just a thought.....


Eyefinity considered cheating? Please don't make me laugh, playing on eyefinity does give you no advantage at all, in fact it makes you lose concentration on the main monitor and it is a disadvantage when on foot in my opinion.









Also playing Battlefield 3 on 3 monitores with a single HD7970 is like telling a car to work without fuel, simply not enough juice.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They also told us they wanted to implement Battlerecorder in a future patch and this is the first time they ever record a video in that perspection (free camera mode).
> Looks like Battlerecorder to me.


by they told us did they mean we will include it 100% or we might include it?

because i didnt see anything regarding that in the patch notes

but it would deffinatly be a good thing

on another note.. i lol at these kind of games

negative k/d but the fun factor was there and i still pulled a good score

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25241823/1/351483498/


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Eyefinity considered cheating? Please don't make me laugh, playing on eyefinity does give you no advantage at all, in fact it makes you lose concentration on the main monitor and it is a disadvantage when on foot in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also playing Battlefield 3 on 3 monitores with a single HD7970 is like telling a car to work without fuel, simply not enough juice.


Yep, I think Nvidia has it right in that you need 2 GPU's to run more than two monitors. Which in turn almost guarantees there is enough power to run the games at ultra HD resolutions.


----------



## ruarcs30

Anyone playing on eu server here?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I like that AMD supports eyefinity on one card, considering some people may want to play on more monitors at the sacrifice of a few settings in-game. Also, on older games, there is no reason to not have eyefinity with one GPU, if you have the monitors for it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*
> 
> I like that AMD supports eyefinity on one card, considering some people may want to play on more monitors at the sacrifice of a few settings in-game. Also, on older games, there is no reason to not have eyefinity with one GPU, if you have the monitors for it.


And nVidia supports Surround on one card









not trying to start a flame war







Just sayin'


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And nVidia supports Surround on one card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to start a flame war
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'


If by one card you mean a 590 then yes, otherwise no.


----------



## OverClocker55

Will an OC on a CPU cause stuttering on BF3? Cause my new GTX 560 TI 448 is great but it stutters. Maybe turn off my OC ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> If by one card you mean a 590 then yes, otherwise no.


My 550 can do Surround. Probably not very well in BF3 though.


----------



## Imrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My 550 can do Surround. Probably not very well in BF3 though.


Everything I am finding clearly states you must have SLI in order to run monitors in surround. If you have evidence to suggest otherwise, please post.


----------



## james8

for the current generation of nvidia cards, at least 2 GPUs is needed for Surround multimonitor gaming. whether those 2 gpus are on the same card or on different cards doesn't matter.

this isn't really much of an outlandish requirements because you'd probably want at least 2 GPUs (with at least 2 GB ram) for 3 monitors anyway.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Everything I am finding clearly states you must have SLI in order to run monitors in surround. If you have evidence to suggest otherwise, please post.


I've only got 1 monitor with 1 HDMI cable and 1 VGA cable so I can't do 3 screen so 2 will have to do for now.



Give me a second. I will get a screen shot of CoD4 (the only game I have that I know supports multi-monitor) if it will let me, I have never tried it before

Can't get it to work right now, can't really be bothered right now either


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've only got 1 monitor with 1 HDMI cable and 1 VGA cable so I can't do 3 screen so 2 will have to do for now.
> 
> Give me a second. I will get a screen shot of CoD4 (the only game I have that I know supports multi-monitor) if it will let me, I have never tried it before
> Can't get it to work right now, can't really be bothered right now either


2 monitors /=/ Surround.

You can't do Surround (3 monitors) on a single GPU with Nvidia, not like it bothers me though, even if I wanted to do Surround you'd need at least 2 high-end GPU's to max current games.


----------



## Imrac

I only use eyefinity with racing games, and most of them aren't very demanding graphically. Going to "upgrade" to a 7970, I know it wont be a huge performance increase over my 5850s, but I want to ditch mutli-gpu configuration. Tired of having lack of support and poor performance with 1GB cards. I can't even get skyrim to run with crossfire enabled. It just locks my computer up completely.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> for the current generation of nvidia cards, at least 2 GPUs is needed for Surround multimonitor gaming. whether those 2 gpus are on the same card or on different cards doesn't matter.
> this isn't really much of an outlandish requirements because you'd probably want at least 2 GPUs (with at least 2 GB ram) for 3 monitors anyway.


What if you only play SC2, CSS, and TF2? That's stupid. One card should be able to do it, and let the user choose their settings. Two card requirement is fail.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 2 monitors /=/ Surround.
> You can't do Surround (3 monitors) on a single GPU with Nvidia, not like it bothers me though, even if I wanted to do Surround you'd need at least 2 high-end GPU's to max current games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> for the current generation of nvidia cards, at least 2 GPUs is needed for Surround multimonitor gaming. whether those 2 gpus are on the same card or on different cards doesn't matter.
> this isn't really much of an outlandish requirements because you'd probably want at least 2 GPUs (with at least 2 GB ram) for 3 monitors anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> Everything I am finding clearly states you must have SLI in order to run monitors in surround. If you have evidence to suggest otherwise, please post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imrac*
> 
> If by one card you mean a 590 then yes, otherwise no.


You're all right most of the time, but,


----------



## kcuestag

Just played a couple rounds with *TerrabyteX* and some others, I have to say that was an impressive Squad we had there, this was probably one of my favorite matches/games in a long time.









Thank you for joining our server *TerrabyteX*!


----------



## TerrabyteX

Thanks we teared em up on Bazaar ! Loved playing with you Kcuestag definitely joining your server daily







Epic squad you me fr0sty LRS


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just played a couple rounds with *TerrabyteX* and some others, I have to say that was an impressive Squad we had there, this was probably one of my favorite matches/games in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for joining our server *TerrabyteX*!


had the paddle on hand at all time









gotta love how effective they can be at taking or giving life

anyway was fun brb later tonight because im setting my g500 right now


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> had the paddle on hand at all time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta love how effective they can be at taking or giving life
> anyway was fun brb later tonight because im setting my g500 right now


My G500 is dying, when I do a left click, it clicks twice.









Sometimes it doesn't even shoot, I need to RMA it and meanwhile get another one.









Those reviving paddles were very effective.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My G500 is dying, when I do a left click, it clicks twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't even shoot, I need to RMA it and meanwhile get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those reviving paddles were very effective.


Hmm. I have one as well and have been having issues lately too. Screen freezing for a second or two and the mouse will just shut off once in awhile and I have to unplug/replug it. I also find that the dpi switching button is buggy.

On another note, I've noticed secondary weapons just won't fire sometimes when in vehicles. It seems to be getting worse. Is this an issue that everyone has? I've noticed this the most with the canister shell and in the LAV when switching to APFSDS T-shells.


----------



## james8

i believe i just set a new record for making bf3.exe use the most ram







that is about 1.89 GB in use exclusively by bf3.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hmm. I have one as well and have been having issues lately too. Screen freezing for a second or two and the mouse will just shut off once in awhile and I have to unplug/replug it. I also find that the dpi switching button is buggy.
> On another note, I've noticed secondary weapons just won't fire sometimes when in vehicles. It seems to be getting worse. Is this an issue that everyone has? I've noticed this the most with the canister shell and in the LAV when switching to APFSDS T-shells.


I have a G500 also and had to unplug/replug once (I bought it last spring) I would get in BF3 and after I would spawn everything was working but I couldn't aim, I could only look at the ground lol. I tried playing Mafia II and the same thing happened.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My G500 is dying, when I do a left click, it clicks twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't even shoot, I need to RMA it and meanwhile get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those reviving paddles were very effective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hmm. I have one as well and have been having issues lately too. Screen freezing for a second or two and the mouse will just shut off once in awhile and I have to unplug/replug it. I also find that the dpi switching button is buggy.
> On another note, I've noticed secondary weapons just won't fire sometimes when in vehicles. It seems to be getting worse. Is this an issue that everyone has? I've noticed this the most with the canister shell and in the LAV when switching to APFSDS T-shells.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have a G500 also and had to unplug/replug once (I bought it last spring) I would get in BF3 and after I would spawn everything was working but I couldn't aim, I could only look at the ground lol. I tried playing Mafia II and the same thing happened.


Jeze louez.... I spent my free time today researching gaming mice. I read through the OCN guide, and checked out which ones you guys had listed in your sigs. Run out to best buy and bought one less than an hour ago....... I use it for the first time to check out the latest in this thread only to find it has issues..... This is about par for my timing.......


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My G500 is dying, when I do a left click, it clicks twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't even shoot, I need to RMA it and meanwhile get another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those reviving paddles were very effective.


hopefully by the end of the month ill have my 1st defib service star









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Hmm. I have one as well and have been having issues lately too. Screen freezing for a second or two and the mouse will just shut off once in awhile and I have to unplug/replug it. I also find that the dpi switching button is buggy.
> On another note, I've noticed secondary weapons just won't fire sometimes when in vehicles. It seems to be getting worse. Is this an issue that everyone has? I've noticed this the most with the canister shell and in the LAV when switching to APFSDS T-shells.


never had that problem lately if even at all


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> That doesn't do anything.


Worked fine for me last time I played the game. Unless a update removed it, as far as I know it's still working fine.



Is what it should look like on your screen.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Worked fine for me last time I played the game. Unless a update removed it, as far as I know it's still working fine.
> 
> Is what it should look like on your screen.


You missed this post http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/35650#post_16734199 which tells you IGO time is not ping, and that key combination does not bring that screen up for everyone.

Here it is again:
Quote:


> As many have noticed, player pings are not displayed in the score display (tab key) in BF3. It's been said the following key combination will show your ping ingame: Ctrl + Alt + S. This will make the text box shown below appear in the top right corner of your screen. Update 11/20/11: The "IGO Time" was rumored to display ping. However, in my testing, this does not seem accurate. At this time, there is no accurate ingame display of ping. Update 12/8/11: See this post for details on the ping display under the "tab" menu.
> 
> As an alternative, I recommend clicking on the name of the server you wish to play on before joining. This will display the server detail screen, which you can refresh to view your ping. Although far from ideal, if you are having lag problems, you can use this method: when ingame, press Alt + Tab, refresh the page, and check the ping.


http://bftips.com/2011/11/how-to-display-your-fps-and-ingame-ping-in-battlefield-3-on-pc/


----------



## Precision_PC

We had a epic 1 ticket win last night.
Games like this keep me coming back for more.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25358898/1/299939421/

We were grinding it out, going all medics at the end to save tickets.
Intense round. Went outside to cool down afterwards.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> We had a epic 1 ticket win last night.
> Games like this keep me coming back for more.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25358898/1/299939421/
> We were grinding it out, going all medics at the end to save tickets.
> Intense round. Went outside to cool down after that one.


ahaha, I have the image about you cooling of outside !! ahah


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> We had a epic 1 ticket win last night.
> Games like this keep me coming back for more.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25358898/1/299939421/
> We were grinding it out, going all medics at the end to save tickets.
> Intense round. Went outside to cool down afterwards.


Think I found a video of the game....






Can see why you're out of breath....lol


----------



## jellis142

Finally got to play! On a non-PB server that was almost full... I miss this game







Operation Metro is easy if you are quiet and sneaky.

May get a new ISP soon... which means I won't keep getting blocked


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Think I found a video of the game....
> 
> 
> 
> Can see why you're out of breath....lol


No that was a old Call of Duty round I recorded.








Here is the FRAPS recording of the round I was talking about.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You missed this post http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/35650#post_16734199 which tells you IGO time is not ping, and that key combination does not bring that screen up for everyone.
> Here it is again:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> As many have noticed, player pings are not displayed in the score display (tab key) in BF3. It's been said the following key combination will show your ping ingame: Ctrl + Alt + S. This will make the text box shown below appear in the top right corner of your screen. Update 11/20/11: The "IGO Time" was rumored to display ping. However, in my testing, this does not seem accurate. At this time, there is no accurate ingame display of ping. Update 12/8/11: See this post for details on the ping display under the "tab" menu.
> As an alternative, I recommend clicking on the name of the server you wish to play on before joining. This will display the server detail screen, which you can refresh to view your ping. Although far from ideal, if you are having lag problems, you can use this method: when ingame, press Alt + Tab, refresh the page, and check the ping.
> 
> 
> 
> http://bftips.com/2011/11/how-to-display-your-fps-and-ingame-ping-in-battlefield-3-on-pc/
Click to expand...

I never missed any post. I know exactly what IGO time is. Posted a couple posts before you even posted that the first time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, whats shown on the scoreboard is your latency. I don't know who even started that rumor, but it's completely false. You can see your own latency, just not on the scoreboard. If you hit Ctrl Alt and S at the same time you will see your latency listed as IGO Time in milliseconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latency is also slightly different than ping. Calculating your ping is easy, calculating your latency on the other hand is much more difficult as its very engine dependent.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> We had a epic 1 ticket win last night.
> Games like this keep me coming back for more.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/25358898/1/299939421/
> We were grinding it out, going all medics at the end to save tickets.
> Intense round. Went outside to cool down afterwards.


I was on that server tonight







My team went 0-9







and we lost by over 400 tickets each time except for the last round we lost by 63 tickets.


----------



## canoners

Does anyone else's game crashes every 10-15 minutes? Mine does.. I can't play the game like this arghhh


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on that server tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My team went 0-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we lost by over 400 tickets each time except for the last round we lost by 63 tickets.


Yup, close games rarely happen, let alone 1 ticket games.
I've played in maybe 4 that I can remember.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> Does anyone else's game crashes every 10-15 minutes? Mine does.. I can't play the game like this arghhh


are you crashing to desktop (bf3.exe stopped working) or a BSOD crash?


----------



## mathelm

Wondering if I can play while watching the F1 race PIP at the same time.... Maybe it'll help.....lol


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> Does anyone else's game crashes every 10-15 minutes? Mine does.. I can't play the game like this arghhh


BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 512MB @Stock

Are you playing on that card?
Don't think you can change voltage on those cards.
Try slightly lowering the cards clock, see if that helps.


----------



## james8

i don't get why DICE made it ridiculously complicated to see your own ping in a MP game. i mean they had it right on release day. then they release a patch and all the ping in battlelog became --


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> are you crashing to desktop (bf3.exe stopped working) or a BSOD crash?


bf3.exe stopped working...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 512MB @Stock
> Are you playing on that card?
> Don't think you can change voltage on those cards.
> Try slightly lowering the cards clock, see if that helps.


Yes, on that card.
I don't think that's the problem :s Since I used to play the game just fine. I forgot when it started to crash every so often..


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> bf3.exe stopped working...
> Yes, on that card.
> I don't think that's the problem :s Since I used to play the game just fine. I forgot when it started to crash every so often..


Just try it.
Slight ambient temp change could be why.
Use chrome if you are not already.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Yup, close games rarely happen, let alone 1 ticket games.
> I've played in maybe 4 that I can remember.


I've had a closer game.. The last MCOM station on Metro blew up as we had 1 ticket left.. I was so glad!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Why does there have to be idiots who suck so bad that they have to completely rape newbs if they get a chance? I was just in a game of rush, we blew through 1 game attacking in like 5 minutes, so next game I decided to switch teams to make them more even. It was on Grand Bazar, and with my help my newb team mates got the first mcom, but then everyone was already camping in that room where the second one is, and then eventually they pushed us back and half their team was mortaring our spawn, and the other half was spamming it with m320s and usas frag rounds, so it was impossible to even spawn. Seriously? Why even play if you're just going to spam the spawn? How is that fun in any way? Just go play Metro, at least you're explosives spamming people that have a chance of fighting back.

/rant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I've had a closer game.. The last MCOM station on Metro blew up as we had 1 ticket left.. I was so glad!


I've had a few games where it got armed with 1 ticket left, and we would have been in negative tickets by the time it blew up, because if the last one is armed and you have 0 tickets left the game isn't over til it explodes or someone disarms, and you can still spawn.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Jeze louez.... I spent my free time today researching gaming mice. I read through the OCN guide, and checked out which ones you guys had listed in your sigs. Run out to best buy and bought one less than an hour ago....... I use it for the first time to check out the latest in this thread only to find it has issues..... This is about par for my timing.......


Don't get me wrong, the mouse is great and I would still buy it again if I had to, I was just unlucky as the left click button seems to be dying, but I also had another G500 which I sold to a friend (As I got 2 by mistake from a gift) and he is still using it after year and half of use without any issues, he plays Battlefield 3 daily.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wondering if I can play while watching the F1 race PIP at the same time.... Maybe it'll help.....lol


Alonso ftw, proving he's still #1, finishing 5th with one of the worse cars of the grid this season so far.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i don't get why DICE made it ridiculously complicated to see your own ping in a MP game. i mean they had it right on release day. then they release a patch and all the ping in battlelog became --


The "--" ping issue has nothing to do with the patch, you should try re-installing the Battlelog plugin, I haven't heard of anyone having this ping issues on Battlelog, just one of my clan mates which he solved by re-installing this Battlelog plugin.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The "--" ping issue has nothing to do with the patch, you should try re-installing the Battlelog plugin, I haven't heard of anyone having this ping issues on Battlelog, just one of my clan mates which he solved by re-installing this Battlelog plugin.


I think if your ping is really high it might not display it too, I accidentally left utorrent open earlier(and I was going crazy trying to figure out why I was lagging so bad until I realized it) and my ping was extremely high (600+) and I couldn't see it on battlelog even after refreshing a bunch of times, but the second I closed utorrent and refreshed, I could.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I think if your ping is really high it might not display it too, I accidentally left utorrent open earlier(and I was going crazy trying to figure out why I was lagging so bad until I realized it) and my ping was extremely high (600+) and I couldn't see it on battlelog even after refreshing a bunch of times, but the second I closed utorrent and refreshed, I could.


Yeah that's normal, happens to me as well, if you keep refreshing though it will end up showing even with uTorrent.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I've had a few games where it got armed with 1 ticket left, and we would have been in negative tickets by the time it blew up, because if the last one is armed and you have 0 tickets left the game isn't over til it explodes or someone disarms, and you can still spawn.


Ah, did not know that. Nice!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> BIOSTAR GeForce GTS 250 512MB @Stock
> Are you playing on that card?
> Don't think you can change voltage on those cards.
> Try slightly lowering the cards clock, see if that helps.


^ +1
Had this problem on my 9600gt and the only way to fix it was to lower the clocks down by 10 Mhz until it stopped. I believe the problem would have easily been fixable if I could have changed the voltage.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> ^ +1
> Had this problem on my 9600gt and the only way to fix it was to lower the clocks down by 10 Mhz until it stopped. I believe the problem would have easily been fixable if I could have changed the voltage.


So many people flaming this game, origin, anything else they can blame.
Half the time this is the problem.
Too bad, because most people out there think at stock clocks there GPU can't be the problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I've had a closer game.. The last MCOM station on Metro blew up as we had 1 ticket left.. I was so glad!


Forgot about those close rush games.
Had a bunch where the mcom was planted with under 10 tickets left.
Never had a 1 ticket plant though, nice.









Nothing more frustrating than defending a mcom for 200 tickets, then having to defend the next set for 200.
Because you let them plant with under 10 tickets left.
Here is where causual kdr guys really get to me. One, to two more objective conscious defenders and the game is over.

While you three snipers are having a great time killing everything from that rooftop.
A couple enemies got close to the mcom, then all those guys you were killing just spawned on those two guys.
Now the guys needed to kill attackers, and diffuse are too far from the mcom's.
So in your minds you have good kdr's and feel like someone else let the team down.
Your are as much at fault as the guy who can't kill anything, and died running up to the mcom to diffuse.
Bomb should have never been armed in the first place.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the mouse is great and I would still buy it again if I had to, I was just unlucky as the left click button seems to be dying, but I also had another G500 which I sold to a friend (As I got 2 by mistake from a gift) and he is still using it after year and half of use without any issues, he plays Battlefield 3 daily.


Wondering now how everyone has their G500 setup for BF3? Weights, assigned buttons, DPI, etc... I loaded it up with all the heaviest weights, have the dpi set to 2 (out of 3), and haven't messed with anything else. Thinking of assigning the the side (thumb) buttons to scroll threw the weapons (1,2,3, etc..) if that's possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Alonso ftw, proving he's still #1, finishing 5th with one of the worse cars of the grid this season so far.


Just started watching F1 toward the end of last season after I finally got around to building the HTPC. With it's digital cable card setup (ceaton infinity 4 ) I finally had the speed channel here. Plus I could use it to stream things like the 24 hours of Le mans. This being Nascar country, and the F1 grand prix (or any road race) not being on the same level from a spectator point of view. I'm an electrical engineer by training and use to work for espn. I can tell you from first hand experience, that from the standpoint of being there, nothing compares to nascar. But the coolest cars have always been the F1's, everything else is a joke by comparison. I'd have to say I don't really have a favorite driver yet, except of course Michael Schumacher. Not a big fan of mercedes, but everyone knows who he is. He's the Stig... lol


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Wondering now how everyone has their G500 setup for BF3? Weights, assigned buttons, DPI, etc... I loaded it up with all the heaviest weights, have the dpi set to 2 (out of 3), and haven't messed with anything else. Thinking of assigning the the side (thumb) buttons to scroll threw the weapons (1,2,3, etc..) if that's possible.


I use 9g. Two 4.5g weights in the middle two holes.
Didn't install logitech software, so default DPI changes.
My side buttons I use to change seats in vehicles.
It will take a nice hit and still work, threw mine countless times.








Would buy another, or try one of there newer models.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> I use 9g. Two 4.5g weights in the middle two holes.
> Didn't install logitech software, so default DPI changes.
> My side buttons I use to change seats in vehicles.
> It will take a nice hit and still work, *threw mine countless times*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would buy another, or try one of there newer models.


Good thing it's wired then huh...lol









Thumb was getting sore here, so switched to your weight setup... seems better...

What do ya think about using the center-side button (10) for Reload?


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Good thing it's wired then huh...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb was getting sore here, so switched to your weight setup... seems better...
> What do ya think about using the center-side button (10) for Reload?


Have you tried it? I had issues trying to bind that button.
Whatever you comfortable with I would say.
Last thing you want is to worry about which keys to press when you need to focus in game.


----------



## james8

anyone want to help with battlelog ping problem please do











i tried uninstalling battlelog via control panel, shows errors that it's already uninstalled. then i proceeded to delete the battlelog plug in folder in the C drive and reinstall. no change.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Have you tried it? I had issues trying to bind that button.
> Whatever you comfortable with I would say.
> Last thing you want is to worry about which keys to press when you need to focus in game.


No, but with the logitech software you can assign keys, macros or whatever to any of the buttons. I think it also has internal memory so that it saves the assignments even if you unplug or throw it, and plug it into another computer...


----------



## kcuestag

I don't use the Logitech Software.

I did use it before and I toggled one of the mouse buttons for "T" (laser/flashlight) and for some reason after re-installing Windows the mouse still thinks that button is the "T" (Weird, maybe the mouse has some chip where it saves everything?







) although that's nice because I did not want to use the software.

I run the max DPI button setting without the Software, which I think is about 4500 DPI.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't use the Logitech Software.
> I did use it before and I toggled one of the mouse buttons for "T" (laser/flashlight) and for some reason after re-installing Windows the mouse still thinks that button is the "T" (Weird, *maybe the mouse has some chip where it saves everything?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) although that's nice because I did not want to use the software.
> I run the max DPI button setting without the Software, which I think is about 4500 DPI.


Yep, it does... 8k memory I think. and the dpi is suppose to be 5500dpi according to cnet...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Yep, it does... 8k memory I think. and the dpi is suppose to be 5500dpi according to cnet...


Then I'm playing at 5500 DPI.









I only drop it to 2nd option when I am sniping.


----------



## james8

i've tried disabling norton firewall and setting my computer outside of the router's firewall to uninstalling and reinstalling battlelog plug-in twice to using the standalone battlelog browser. nothing work, ping still show --


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i've tried disabling norton firewall and setting my computer outside of the router's firewall to uninstalling and reinstalling battlelog plug-in twice to using the standalone battlelog browser. nothing work, ping still show --


You tried with another Browser?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Then I'm playing at 5500 DPI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only drop it to 2nd option when I am sniping.


How? On foot I have to use 400. 800 for tank and 2000 for the LAV.


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> ^ +1
> Had this problem on my 9600gt and the only way to fix it was to lower the clocks down by 10 Mhz until it stopped. I believe the problem would have easily been fixable if I could have changed the voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> So many people flaming this game, origin, anything else they can blame.
> Half the time this is the problem.
> Too bad, because most people out there think at stock clocks there GPU can't be the problem.


I tried.. No dice..

Edit: I could play longer, but it still crashes


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How? On foot I have to use 400. 800 for tank and 2000 for the LAV.


ahhh.... I see what you're saying now. Just opened the software and see where you can adjust the dpi settings. Default X & Y DPI are 400, 800, and 2000....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How? On foot I have to use 400. 800 for tank and 2000 for the LAV.


Well I'll install the Software and tell you which DPI I'm playing at, but right now I'm playing at 3rd option which is fastest DPI, without Logitech Software, so I don't know how much that is.

I guess I just got used to it since I bought it.


----------



## kcuestag

Nervermind, after installing Logitech Set Point it looks like I have the following:

1. 1500 DPI
2. 4000 DPI
3. 5700 DPI

I use 4000 for foot, and 5700 for vehicles (tanks, helicopters, jets...), I only lower to 1500 for sniping.


----------



## mathelm

After playing with it ( in windows across 3 monitors, not BF3) I can't tell the difference between 2000 and 5700. Tried it several times and have the acceleration turned off.... Maybe it's only capable of 2000 dpi..

I think I need a new monitor to go with the new mouse....



LG unveils 84-inch 'ultra definition' 4K (3840x2160) TV it's bringing to CES 2012


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> I tried.. No dice..
> Edit: I could play longer, but it still crashes


Then try even lower. Like the previous poster said, 10 MHz increments until it stops.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> I tried.. No dice..
> Edit: I could play longer, but it still crashes


Then it's definitely the gpu if it allowed you to play longer.
I had to go from 780 MHz to 600 MHz on my 9600gt so it may take a lot more than you may be doing.


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Then try even lower. Like the previous poster said, 10 MHz increments until it stops.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Then it's definitely the gpu if it allowed you to play longer.
> I had to go from 780 MHz to 600 MHz on my 9600gt so it may take a lot more than you may be doing.


Alright, I'm gonna try going even lower later. Meanwhile, +rep to you two.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nervermind, after installing Logitech Set Point it looks like I have the following:
> 1. 1500 DPI
> 2. 4000 DPI
> 3. 5700 DPI
> I use 4000 for foot, and 5700 for vehicles (tanks, helicopters, jets...), I only lower to 1500 for sniping.


any mouse acceleration? because for me 1500 would be for tanks lav's etc...

1200 on foot even for sniping

but i do have my mouse acceleration set to 8


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone else experiencing texture filtering like this? I'm at all ultra settings with 296.10 drivers. Those texture I have circled flicker... It's not game changing, but it is annoying.










Could it be some settings I may have to change in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> any mouse acceleration? because for me 1500 would be for tanks lav's etc...
> 1200 on foot even for sniping
> but i do have my mouse acceleration set to 8


I have it all by default on the Logitech software when it comes to anything but DPI (Speed 5, Acceleration 1).

1500 for me is too slow, probably because I got used to it and I love the fact of not having to move my hand much at all while gaming.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing texture filtering like this? I'm at all ultra settings with 296.10 drivers. Those texture I have circled flicker... It's not game changing, but it is annoying.
> *snip*
> Could it be some settings I may have to change in the nvidia control panel?


me too

Mine is more of a black shadow flicker at distance tho


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone else experiencing texture filtering like this? I'm at all ultra settings with 296.10 drivers. Those texture I have circled flicker... It's not game changing, but it is annoying.
> 
> Could it be some settings I may have to change in the nvidia control panel?


The only map I get texture flickering is on Wake Island, the building at the C flag.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You tried with another Browser?


tried with chrome, no difference. IE doesn't work, can't log in.


----------



## Agenesis

Fix'ed


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I have it all by default on the Logitech software when it comes to anything but DPI (Speed 5, Acceleration 1).
> 1500 for me is too slow, probably because I got used to it and I love the fact of not having to move my hand much at all while gaming.


Could be because you're running a higher dpi monitor.....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Could be because you're running a higher dpi monitor.....


No, I was running it same speed on my old 23" 1080p as I do now on 27" 2560x1440.









Anything below ~3500 is just too slow for me to go on foot, I only use 1500 for sniping and even then sometimes I think it is a bit slow for my taste.


----------



## kcuestag

*TerrabyteX* I am dissapointed with you tonight, you know why.









I'm off to sleep, good night.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *TerrabyteX* I am dissapointed with you tonight, you know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to sleep, good night.


Well alrighty then.....


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, I was running it same speed on my old 23" 1080p as I do now on 27" 2560x1440.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything below ~3500 is just too slow for me to go on foot, I only use 1500 for sniping and even then sometimes I think it is a bit slow for my taste.


Same here with my 23".
I use to run at 5700 DPI at all times when I had my razer naga (POS mouse build I was using it and all of a sudden the right finger didn't work. Turns out it snapped while in use lmao) and just turned down the sensitivity in the menu 5700 DPI was perfect for every task in BF3. Vehicles, on foot, sniping, you name it.

Now I'm using a mx518 that I bought back in 06 lmao. its sad that a $50 mouse that is 6 years old has held up to more abuse than a $120 mouse that was 2.5 years old.

However going from 5700 DPI to 1600 DPI was a huge jump along with the laser to optical. I've been able to get it quite close to the speed and precision of the naga, but a G700 is in my sights now.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *TerrabyteX* I am dissapointed with you tonight, you know why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to sleep, good night.


I wasn't feeling well and still am not so i played TDM to murk people not in the mood for conquest brah







i wanted to join now. I'll do a map or two on your server with my mates to fill it up and make it up


----------



## mathelm

Just jumped into the end part of a metro TDM and went 10 for 11... Keyboard/mouse thing still very awkward for me though, but I'm getting there. Would have done better I think, only my mouse key assignments didn't take. It jumped out of BF3 to the media player here when I pressed the #10 side button , which I set for "R". I think I may have to "burn" it to the mouse (it'll only let you save (burn) 1 to it).....


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Then try even lower. Like the previous poster said, 10 MHz increments until it stops.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Then it's definitely the gpu if it allowed you to play longer.
> I had to go from 780 MHz to 600 MHz on my 9600gt so it may take a lot more than you may be doing.


I went as low as 550 and the game becomes unplayable. Lags every so often and still crashes. Oh, well.. I give up..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nervermind, after installing Logitech Set Point it looks like I have the following:
> 1. 1500 DPI
> 2. 4000 DPI
> 3. 5700 DPI
> I use 4000 for foot, and 5700 for vehicles (tanks, helicopters, jets...), I only lower to 1500 for sniping.


5700 just seems way too high. You using mouse acceleration or something? I use 800 for my MX518.and G7 mice. Changing your DPI just to snipe isn't good. You should be able to make fine enough adjustments with the same DPI you use to run around on foot with. The more you have to move the mouse the more accurate you are. Super high DPI just makes it skip around.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> I went as low as 550 and the game becomes unplayable. Lags every so often and still crashes. Oh, well.. I give up..


Was going to say you were pushing it with a 250 anyway.
It's like taking a station wagon to the monster truck rally.
You can find something cheap in the marketplace.

http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I wasn't feeling well and still am not so i played TDM to murk people not in the mood for conquest brah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to join now. I'll do a map or two on your server with my mates to fill it up and make it up


No problem, it stayed with people all night, we are already TOP 97th of the World soon to be TOP 1 of Spain server.


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Had probably one of the most fun Caspian Border games since the game launched:
> 
> We were on the Viper helicopter and we were not taken down even once, the other team was desperate, I counted up to 11 soflams destroyed and many anti-air vehicles, not to mention many people trying to take us down with stingers, it is amazing how much fun you can have if you have a good pilot + gunner combo!


what program are u using to display memory cpu & gpu usage + temps on top in right corner?
I'd like to have it too


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> what program are u using to display memory cpu & gpu usage + temps on top in right corner?
> I'd like to have it too


Hit the button | and you get the consol up. Then write:
render.perfoverlayvisible 1

http://battlefield3community.com/f85/battlefield-3-console-commands-1226/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> what program are u using to display memory cpu & gpu usage + temps on top in right corner?
> I'd like to have it too


Or get Msi After Burner


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> what program are u using to display memory cpu & gpu usage + temps on top in right corner?
> I'd like to have it too


He's using probably either EVGA Precision OC utility or MSI Afterburner. I personally use MSI afterburner but I use EVGA Precision on my laptop. They work great!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> what program are u using to display memory cpu & gpu usage + temps on top in right corner?
> I'd like to have it too


MSI Afterburner.

Latest version is 2.2.0 BETA 14 found here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=358990


----------



## Fr0sty

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSAT_light_machine_gun

one of the weapons introduced with the new dlc

it sure looks cool for an lmg

semi lmg look coupled with a more riffle like weapon

but at 650rounds per min will make this a crap weapon for run and gun rambo mission


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSAT_light_machine_gun
> one of the weapons introduced with the new dlc
> it sure looks cool for an lmg
> semi lmg look coupled with a more riffle like weapon
> but at 650rounds per min will make this a crap weapon for run and gun rambo mission


Nice +rep for finding that:







Can't wait for DLC. But only if its FREE!


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice +rep for finding that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for DLC. But only if its FREE!


Why do you mind paying 15$ for a DLC ? Since when working for somehting has been free ? And besides it's EA/DICE you aint seeing s**t free from them.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Why do you mind paying 15$ for a DLC ? *Since when working for somehting has been free ?* And besides it's EA/DICE you aint seeing s**t free from them.


cough...American Dream...cough

I'd love to see how good a game would be if they told all their design team that they'd be working for $0 to release a free game, then see how good of a game it is...









Why do I have to pay for a new ipad 3? I want one free...waaaaaaaa

lol


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> MSI Afterburner.
> Latest version is 2.2.0 BETA 14 found here: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=358990


HAHA! No version 13. Dont say they are beliving in bad luck?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Why do you mind paying 15$ for a DLC ? Since when working for somehting has been free ? And besides it's EA/DICE you aint seeing s**t free from them.


i wont have any problem paying 15$ for the armored kill dlc without prior knowledge of how good or bad it will be

but this close quarter dlc.. not sure .. i'll have to check videos of it for console 1 weeks prior to pc launch and decide then

but if its free i will be enjoying it for what it is

a freebie


----------



## delusion87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hit the button | and you get the consol up. Then write:
> render.perfoverlayvisible 1
> http://battlefield3community.com/f85/battlefield-3-console-commands-1226/


Ty for info & link guys ^^


----------



## mathelm

I like free....


----------



## Haze_hellivo

I will not buy the CQ DLC because its a total ripoff of COD and does not have Rush mode, of course it wont be free nothing is with EA.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> I will not buy the CQ DLC because its a total ripoff of COD and does not have Rush mode, of course it wont be free nothing is with EA.


it wont have rush?

:O really?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it wont have rush?
> :O really?


As far as I know it will have a max of 16 players which proves how small those maps are...

I am definitely not buying it unless I see it well below $10, which I doubt.

PS: You guys (fr0sty and TerrabyteX) should play more often with me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone want to help with battlelog ping problem please do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried uninstalling battlelog via control panel, shows errors that it's already uninstalled. then i proceeded to delete the battlelog plug in folder in the C drive and reinstall. no change.


Hmmm, mine gives a bit of trouble also, but I generally just have to refresh the page (not the filters) 2-3 times before it works. My Antivirus used to say ICMP flood when I refreshed it, but I disabled that message..

Also using Chrome, I think it works more consistently on FF though. Only suggestions I have is that it could be something your router doesn't like, maybe you have to whitelist something? Seems like the issue is that the page is spamming 15 or so servers for information at once and ends up timing out and not giving any.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Getting to the point where playing this game is impossible due to every server running terrible autobalance. All that happens is you spawn, run 5 feet then get switched, then the teams end up totally unbalanced so you have to switch back over to the original team. Then it balances you back again once you spawn. Every server I try seems to do it, even worse when I'm trying to play with people on vent, because if I'm not on the same team then I might as well not bother playing. Going to wear out Alt+F4 at this rate.


----------



## chevymeister

Anyone have TERRIBLE stutter issues. Watching my FPS I put my specs to low and no AA. I move from 60 constant fps to 1 then back up. It creates an unbearable stutter. It happens about 5-10 minutes in and becomes progressively worse. As soon as battle kicks in or something people start disappearing, popping up... guns gone. Omg, it's terrible but I want to play haha.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chevymeister*
> 
> Anyone have TERRIBLE stutter issues. Watching my FPS I put my specs to low and no AA. I move from 60 constant fps to 1 then back up. It creates an unbearable stutter. It happens about 5-10 minutes in and becomes progressively worse. As soon as battle kicks in or something people start disappearing, popping up... guns gone. Omg, it's terrible but I want to play haha.


Did you just start playing BF3 or have you played a while and just now started having issues? A 4850 only has 512 vram which is rough in a game that can easily use 1.5+ gigs of vram. For your sake I also hope you're not trying to play on 64 player servers







.

My wife's 2011 macbook pro laptop can play BF3 and it comes with a 6750m graphics card. I would strongly recommend buying a graphics card with at least 1GB of vram or even more if you can swing it. There are some good options out there with AMDs 7000 series or Nvidias 600 series coming out soon.


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Was going to say you were pushing it with a 250 anyway.
> It's like taking a station wagon to the monster truck rally.
> You can find something cheap in the marketplace.
> http://www.overclock.net/f/14779/video


The weird thing is.. it used to play this game just fine. It just suddenly started to crash.


----------



## mtbiker033

so anyone know when the announcement for the announcement of the announced patch will be? lol I guess the patch will miraculously appear about the time CQB is ready for sale?


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i wondered myself when the patch is coming out. Was rumored told it's this week. Have to wait and see. As for the ping thing i really don't think CTRL ALT S works. I want some proof. I already know there are commands you can put in the console to show your fps and lag meter that's all.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Getting kicked by PunkBuster every 2 minutes :sadface:

Weird thing is, I played for about 3 hours last night without a single issue.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Getting kicked by PunkBuster every 2 minutes :sadface:
> Weird thing is, I played for about 3 hours last night without a single issue.


Reboot the machine. If that doesn't work run the punkbuster.exe (at work, can't look up exact name) and uninstall then reinstall punkbuster and restart computer. Should fix the issue.


----------



## Maniak

When was the last time you updated PB?

Their latest update was on the 13th of Feb. Maybe just do a clean reinstall from their site into your BF3 folder.
http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=support-bf3.php


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so anyone know when the announcement for the announcement of the announced patch will be? lol I guess the patch will miraculously appear about the time CQB is ready for sale?


They said the patch will be out early spring
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Getting kicked by PunkBuster every 2 minutes :sadface:
> Weird thing is, I played for about 3 hours last night without a single issue.


Try resetting your modem/router it worked for me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it wont have rush?
> :O really?


There's going to be a new game type, Conquest Domination.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Getting to the point where playing this game is impossible due to every server running terrible autobalance. All that happens is you spawn, run 5 feet then get switched, then the teams end up totally unbalanced so you have to switch back over to the original team. Then it balances you back again once you spawn. Every server I try seems to do it, even worse when I'm trying to play with people on vent, because if I'm not on the same team then I might as well not bother playing. Going to wear out Alt+F4 at this rate.


Ikr, I hate auto balance in the middle of games so much. If half your team quits like little babies in the middle of a game that's your problem. They should be balanced and/or randomized between rounds.
One time I won the game for my team, I armed 5 out of 8 Mcoms and just barely missed 2 more because my teammate got them right before me, and then right at the end of the game as the last mcom was exploding I got auto balanced.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

On twiter they say the patch will come Spring.


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> On twiter they say the patch will come Spring.


Textbook spring or seasonal spring? As far as MN is concerned it's uber spring time up here lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> On twiter they say the patch will come Spring.


well on Tuesday its the 1st day of spring, hopefully we wont have to wait much longer.


----------



## mathelm

Well, first crash here. BF3 just froze. The only thing new to the mix was MSI afterburner. Which I played with for a few and then uninstalled. Could only control the core and mem freq ( and the fan), so nothing new for me there.

Anyways, don't know if one has anything to do with the other, just thought I'd throw that out there just as a FYI...


----------



## Thingamajig

Freshly uploaded for your enjoyment:






And going off topic, but does anyone else here hate instant vehicle respawn? It totally spoils the experience for me. Firstly:

1. it encourages vehicle abuse. People are much more careless with vehicles knowing they'll immediately respawn.
2. It also encourages Friendly Fire incidents (usually out of spite to claim a freshly spawned vehicle for themselves)
3. It makes victories over enemies pointless. been skirmishing for 5 minutes with an enemy chopper/jet? well guess what, as soon as he's dead, he'll be back on your butt for revenge. Rinse and repeat - all such servers consist of personal battles between a few people, immediately jumping in a specific vehicle to get revenge.
4. It disrupts the flow of battle. You're unable to read the battlefield because any contribution you make to it by killing enemies is just cancelled out when they hop straight back in the same vehicle on it's spawn.

My conclusion: any server that has instant vehicle respawn - or something near instant - sucks. The default timer is plenty short enough.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> And going off topic, but does anyone else here hate instant vehicle respawn? It totally spoils the experience for me. Firstly:
> 1. it encourages vehicle abuse. People are much more careless with vehicles knowing they'll immediately respawn.
> 2. It also encourages Friendly Fire incidents
> 3. It makes victories over enemies pointless. been skirmishing for 5 minutes with an enemy chopper/jet? well guess what, as soon as he's dead, he'll be back on your butt for revenge. Rinse and repeat - all such servers consist of personal battles between a few people, immediately jumping in a specific vehicle to get revenge.
> 4. It disrupts the flow of battle. You're unable to read the battlefield because any contribution you make to it by killing enemies is just cancelled out when they hop straight back in the same vehicle on it's spawn.
> My conclusion: any server that has instant vehicle respawn - or something near instant - sucks. The default timer is plenty short enough.


Totaly agree!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Totaly agree!


Pity server admins don't. Why do all the crap servers get all the traffic? It just further makes me think this game is sinking to COD standards. Run and gun, no teamplay.

I rented my own server for a while, total disaster. All i got were russian players testing out hacks on it before making their way to populated servers. Most traffic i ever recieved were about 10 players. And it never got that many again.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> The weird thing is.. it used to play this game just fine. It just suddenly started to crash.


Run some other games, or gpu stress programs.
How does the card hold up?


----------



## Darren9

I was playing a game of conquest just now and the all the flagpoles vanished and on the map they were all in one place. I left and rejoined and they were back. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There's going to be a new game type, Conquest Domination.


sounds tdm'ish to me


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Freshly uploaded for your enjoyment:
> And going off topic, but does anyone else here hate instant vehicle respawn? It totally spoils the experience for me. Firstly:
> 1. it encourages vehicle abuse. People are much more careless with vehicles knowing they'll immediately respawn.
> 2. It also encourages Friendly Fire incidents (usually out of spite to claim a freshly spawned vehicle for themselves)
> 3. It makes victories over enemies pointless. been skirmishing for 5 minutes with an enemy chopper/jet? well guess what, as soon as he's dead, he'll be back on your butt for revenge. Rinse and repeat - all such servers consist of personal battles between a few people, immediately jumping in a specific vehicle to get revenge.
> 4. It disrupts the flow of battle. You're unable to read the battlefield because any contribution you make to it by killing enemies is just cancelled out when they hop straight back in the same vehicle on it's spawn.
> My conclusion: any server that has instant vehicle respawn - or something near instant - sucks. The default timer is plenty short enough.


Actually for me I use inst spawn servers to train my flying abilities. With instant spawn you don't survive that long in the air, then when I'm in a real server, I last a lot longer and I am ready for soflams/javelins.

So is that "I" roman numeral 1 looking cross hair your missile cross hairs? I can never figure it out. I did notice you line up the balancer cross hair with the roman numeral one and your shots are pretty dead on.

Think I'm gonna go try it out


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redsunx*
> 
> Actually for me I use inst spawn servers to train my flying abilities. With instant spawn you don't survive that long in the air, then when I'm in a real server, I last a lot longer and I am ready for soflams/javelins.
> So is that "I" roman numeral 1 looking cross hair your missile cross hairs? I can never figure it out. I did notice you line up the balancer cross hair with the roman numeral one and your shots are pretty dead on.
> Think I'm gonna go try it out


The "I" you speak off represents the rocket trajectory depending on the choppers movement. You'll notice the "I" shift about as i fly sidewards, or pitch/bank dramatically.

It does help somewhat with targeting yes, but it doesn't represent exactly where the rockets will hit. Additionally, the Havoc's cross-hair is incorrect. Rockets tend to fire further up above it. This is being fixed in the new patch.

As for practice flying - i'd say practicing on a populated, instant vehicle respawn server would be very frustrating for both the pilot and the team, it's just far too intense even for experienced players. Better off going to a 1 player start empty server imo.


----------



## ArabAK47

FREE FOR ALL MODE!!! PLEASE


----------



## ArabAK47

I love bf3, but will they make more game modes


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sounds tdm'ish to me


I actually think it's going to be a direct copy of domination from COD4... maybe with a few BF twists, but it'll be incredibly similar.


----------



## Fr0sty

instant vehicule respawn is bad

if 4 of you worked out to take good chopper pilot you should be rewarded


----------



## redalert

I just noticed this on battlelog

NOTICE We are rolling out several backend updates as we lay the groundwork for the upcoming patch. We will keep you advised and provide dates ASAP. Online services for PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3 will be going offline March 20th at 9 AM UTC / 1 AM PST until 10 AM UTC / 2 AM PST. Battlefield 3 online multiplayer and the Battlelog services will be unavailable during this time.

Patch must be getting pretty close


----------



## Fr0sty

saw that a couple minutes ago







excited and cannot wait for it

sniper 1 hit kill to the chest might make me try aggresive recon with a bolt action or at least improve my reflex


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> saw that a couple minutes ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excited and cannot wait for it
> sniper 1 hit kill to the chest might make me try aggresive recon with a bolt action or at least improve my reflex


I've been doing it without the one hit kill to the chest... I'm not too bad with the G17 so I'm not overly worried, not that I miss much


----------



## 66racer

Oh man I need to vent lol Was doing decent (for me), 20/11 then all of a sudden a 4 man team enters on the oposing team at some point and I ended up finishing 26/28!!!! Ahhhhhh, was doing good, just cant compete agains such an organised group of guys when your solo, they just clear the map.

Not to mention while I was about 1/1 k/d I go to knife a sniper and the kill function didnt work, on my second try he turns and kills me, I hope they patch that, its very hit and miss.


----------



## Kreeker

For you using danoc1's FXAA injector, have you changed any settings?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sure this has been said before, but: do not touch game files! I tried the fxaa mod, bf3 would no longer launch and so I had to re download it. As a safety precaution I copied all the program files. Now it no longer launches. So this is a warning and also kinda a request for help. Any clues how to make it launch without re downloading it?


----------



## redsunx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh man I need to vent lol Was doing decent (for me), 20/11 then all of a sudden a 4 man team enters on the oposing team at some point and I ended up finishing 26/28!!!! Ahhhhhh, was doing good, just cant compete agains such an organised group of guys when your solo, they just clear the map.
> Not to mention while I was about 1/1 k/d I go to knife a sniper and the kill function didnt work, on my second try he turns and kills me, I hope they patch that, its very hit and miss.


They are fixing it!







They're reducing the time between knife attempts.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sure this has been said before, but: do not touch game files! I tried the fxaa mod, bf3 would no longer launch and so I had to re download it. As a safety precaution I copied all the program files. Now it no longer launches. So this is a warning and also kinda a request for help. Any clues how to make it launch without re downloading it?


Have you tried repairing?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Have you tried repairing?


How? I tried opening it from the file then finishing the install processes from Origin, but it still doesn't work.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> The weird thing is.. it used to play this game just fine. It just suddenly started to crash.


It may be on its way out.
My 9600gt did the same thing. All of a sudden games would just crash on me for no reason and I had no Idea why. So I ignored it but then I started getting messages that the display driver stopped working which I fixed for the most part by lowering the clock speeds and the crashes stopped completely, and then I started to get BSOD 124 almost daily and even more if I was playing games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sure this has been said before, but: do not touch game files! I tried the fxaa mod, bf3 would no longer launch and so I had to re download it. As a safety precaution I copied all the program files. Now it no longer launches. So this is a warning and also kinda a request for help. Any clues how to make it launch without re downloading it?


Been using the FXAA injector for a little over a week now with no problems. You didn't follow the directions correctly.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How? I tried opening it from the file then finishing the install processes from Origin, but it still doesn't work.


Open up your origin game list, right click bf3 and choose repair.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Open up your origin game list, right click bf3 and choose repair.


How did I not know that! Thanks so much man. +Rep


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Didn't work.







You think if I deleted the copy of the game it might work?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think if I deleted the copy of the game it might work?


Sorry.. Your best bet is probably to just reinstall.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Try starting the download/install, pause it, copy the files, and resume.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Sorry.. Your best bet is probably to just reinstall.


It no longer works on disk, and my next best is a 24hr download.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Try starting the download/install, pause it, copy the files, and resume.


Tried that.


----------



## chevymeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Did you just start playing BF3 or have you played a while and just now started having issues? A 4850 only has 512 vram which is rough in a game that can easily use 1.5+ gigs of vram. For your sake I also hope you're not trying to play on 64 player servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> My wife's 2011 macbook pro laptop can play BF3 and it comes with a 6750m graphics card. I would strongly recommend buying a graphics card with at least 1GB of vram or even more if you can swing it. There are some good options out there with AMDs 7000 series or Nvidias 600 series coming out soon.


You know, I would honestly think this other than the fact I have 50-60 fps, then I get these massive dips down to 1 fps and back. If I didn't have vram I think it would be a low performance at all times, no? It's perfectly fine for about 15 minutes then degrades from there on in.







Temperatures are low as well.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I've been doing it without the one hit kill to the chest... I'm not too bad with the G17 so I'm not overly worried, not that I miss much


if you face off people like terrabyte who can kill you as fast as he does that one hit kill will give me a chance to survive

at close range sniping i would say i am average but once you go past the 300 to 500 meters mark i shine

but now ill be able to try out a more aggresive style without being forced to use a pdw


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you face off people like terrabyte who can kill you as fast as he does that one hit kill will give me a chance to survive
> at close range sniping i would say i am average but once you go past the 300 to 500 meters mark i shine
> but now ill be able to try out a more aggresive style without being forced to use a pdw


Well if there are good players on the other team I switch to my MP7, that kills by far the quickest in my experience










And I can't shoot with a sniper rifle beyond 100m or so... I can only use them at close range


----------



## k0rnh0li0

question i got the LE and yet i still gotta pay for it? like what the dueceS??


----------



## Saizer

Just to contribute my grain of sand, if you are having problems installing Battlefield 3, just go to this website:

https://help.ea.com/en/battlefield/battlefield-3?showhome=true

Then click on "Talk to a Game Advisor" after that on Product input Battlefield 3. On category put "Technical Support", on platform pick the console you have or PC and finally pick on " Live Chat". You are going to start chatting directly with one of EA's advisors. They REALLY help. At least they did when my key was failing after opening Origin.


----------



## mathelm

DICE's Patrick Sonderlund says that the developer is considering a subscription service similar to Call of Duty Elite for the 'Battlefield' franchise.

When the topics of a multiplayer shooter, especially one as popular as Battlefield 3 (which just recently scored big at the BAFTAs), and a subscription service are brought up within the same sentence it's enough to make an entire fan base cringe. Though the idea of a pay-as-you-play service was thrown around back before the release of the next Call of Duty, that plan never came to fruition, but that doesn't mean the same can be said for Battlefield 3.

For now, though, developer DICE and publisher Electronic Arts are looking at a subscription service for Battlefield that more closely follows the example of Activision's Call of Duty Elite rather than a monthly membership for multiplayer. However, according to EA's Patrick Sonderlund they might be attempting something even better than what Call of Duty Elite delivers.

While Battlefield does have a service that closely resembles Call of Duty Elite in their Battlelog, it isn't quite as fully featured nor does it offer a premium section. For Elite that premium membership entitles patrons to first dibs on DLC and some increased clan support, something that EA and DICE are surely considering.

Beyond just a mention of a better version of Battlelog, unfortunately, Sonderlund wouldn't speak on what new features the developers are considering. It's far too late, with three new DLC packs already announced and headed to Battlefield 3, for this Battlelog 2.0 to make its debut just yet, but perhaps it will be for the next iteration or even Medal of Honor: Warfighter.

And there's no telling how closely that service might come to being a membership service that incorporates a yearly or monthly payment just to participate in the game's multiplayer. It would certainly be a poor decision on EA's part to do so, but considering the success of this franchise, it might also be a very lucrative one.

Source: Venture Beat: EA's Patrick Soderlund sounds off on Medal of Honor and Battlefield games

Mar 19, 2012 by Anthony Taormina


----------



## jackeyjoe

Seriously, what's wrong with just paying for the game these days? Surely people don't actually want these 'services'....


----------



## TheYonderGod

I can barely even afford to buy 1 game every once in a while subscription fee = hell no.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I can barely even afford to buy 1 game every once in a while subscription fee = hell no.


Hey I think we randomly played in the same server tonight.


----------



## quakermaas

Updates just started.

Is there problems with image upload on here, I have been able to upload an image for two days now


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Hey I think we randomly played in the same server tonight.


Really? Fr0sty was there too, I don't think he noticed me til after like 5 games of us being in the same squad and then 2 games of me being on the other team because I switched because it was so easy it was boring.


----------



## Saizer

Dang it, BF 3 is getting updated....

Also, about the "supposed" subscription adding in BF 3 on the following months, I think that's RIDICULOUS. What do you want, a new system which could potentially limit us when not paying for premium services? Are you serious EA, do you really want to limit us more than what we already are?

Do you want to make a DLC not for free? Go for it, it's fine. But leave the BS apart, leave premium services for MMRPG/rol games!


----------



## calavera

Updating battlelog for the new patch. The new patch can't be more than two weeks away I think. Early April sounds good.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saizer*
> 
> Dang it, BF 3 is getting updated....
> Also, about the "supposed" subscription adding in BF 3 on the following months, I think that's RIDICULOUS. What do you want, a new system which could potentially limit us when not paying for premium services? Are you serious EA, do you really want to limit us more than what we already are?
> Do you want to make a DLC not for free? Go for it, it's fine. But leave the BS apart, leave premium services for MMRPG/rol games!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Seriously, what's wrong with just paying for the game these days? Surely people don't actually want these 'services'....


A majority of people will not want these services but a large majority of people and platoons will feel they need or must have the new services. I can imagine it now platoons making it mandatory that you have a premium account heh. Little Billy got to have premium cos all the cool kids at school have it. The subs are going to sell like hot cakes.
I totally agree that we should only have to pay once for a complete game and any updates or new features should be free but seems those days are long gone.

If BF3 goes pay to play I certainly will not be paying a monthly/yearly sub to play a FPS multi game and I don't care what the extra sprinkles are.

If this is the future of FPS it doesn't look very bright at all.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Really? Fr0sty was there too, I don't think he noticed me til after like 5 games of us being in the same squad and then 2 games of me being on the other team because I switched because it was so easy it was boring.


wasnt sure at first but once i crashed at one point i noticed your name on my battlelog friends list and then realised you were on ocn too


----------



## OverClocker55

BattleField 3 $40.00!!! 48hour sale on Newegg.com
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832130293&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL032012&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL032012-_-EMC-032012-Index-_-PCGames-_-32130293-L022A


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> BattleField 3 $40.00!!! 48hour sale on Newegg.com


Gamestop has it too, and last time I was there, it was the Limited Edition (back to Karkand included)....









http://www.gamestop.com/ps3/games/battlefield-3/90174


----------



## Thingamajig

Well if BF3 goes to any form of subscription service i won't be playing/flying again, thats for sure. I'd want to send them a clear message that i won't accept that kind of rubbish.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Well if BF3 goes to any form of subscription service i won't be playing/flying again, thats for sure. I'd want to send them a clear message that i won't accept that kind of rubbish.


^this. Unfortunately while we're voting with our wallets, for every 1 of us, there's 30 of them.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> A majority of people will not want these services but a large majority of people and platoons will feel they need or must have the new services. I can imagine it now platoons making it mandatory that you have a premium account heh. Little Billy got to have premium cos all the cool kids at school have it. The subs are going to sell like hot cakes.
> I totally agree that we should only have to pay once for a complete game and any updates or new features should be free but seems those days are long gone.
> If BF3 goes pay to play I certainly will not be paying a monthly/yearly sub to play a FPS multi game and I don't care what the extra sprinkles are.
> If this is the future of FPS it doesn't look very bright at all.


Eh, if so I'll go back to ARMAII and potentially ARMAIII. I don't mind sims, flying in them shows how good you really are as a pilot


----------



## Nocturin

can anyone help with my problem?

Help!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Why would they want to do the same thing cod is dOing. makes no sense

i paud for maps and early release because it was worth it.

Bf3 should never be a paid subscription and i dont know who gave them idea to charge us monthly.

I already pay for my xbox subscription and i am barely even on it. what makes these ppl think to charge us money and have us keep playing. lets just make our own private server and get it done with


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> can anyone help with my problem?
> Help!




But I suspect you've already thought of that by now.....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Seriously, what's wrong with just paying for the game these days? Surely people don't actually want these 'services'....


Especially now that most MMOs are moving _away_ from subscription plans towards DLC/ingame store pricing schemes.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

I can understand paying for a DLC but to just play beats the fact of even playing the game unless your going to put amounts of hours into the game.

Now WoW makes sense. Mmorpg. But for FPS for subscription no thanks i draw the line on a console but for PC is a no no


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 
> But I suspect you've already thought of that by now.....


I did, it caused the detonator to implode, but the c4 was scott free.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I was playing a game of conquest just now and the all the flagpoles vanished and on the map they were all in one place. I left and rejoined and they were back. Anyone else seen this?


I've had my map bug a few times on Metro. The B flag would be way past the spawn point, was a strange glitch. It's only happened 2 or 3 times and only recently so maybe a micro patch introduced it...

I thought it may have had something to do with alt+tabbing out of the game and back in since I have a heck of a time getting the game to go fullscreen sometimes.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> And going off topic, but does anyone else here hate instant vehicle respawn? It totally spoils the experience for me. Firstly:
> 1. it encourages vehicle abuse. People are much more careless with vehicles knowing they'll immediately respawn.
> 2. It also encourages Friendly Fire incidents (usually out of spite to claim a freshly spawned vehicle for themselves)
> 3. It makes victories over enemies pointless. been skirmishing for 5 minutes with an enemy chopper/jet? well guess what, as soon as he's dead, he'll be back on your butt for revenge. Rinse and repeat - all such servers consist of personal battles between a few people, immediately jumping in a specific vehicle to get revenge.
> 4. It disrupts the flow of battle. You're unable to read the battlefield because any contribution you make to it by killing enemies is just cancelled out when they hop straight back in the same vehicle on it's spawn.
> My conclusion: any server that has instant vehicle respawn - or something near instant - sucks. The default timer is plenty short enough.


Agreed... If I find my way to these servers on accident I usually end up leaving pretty quickly. Unfortunately these are sometimes the only populated HC servers really early (6 am EST) in the morning when my regulars are all dried up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> Why would they want to do the same thing cod is dOing. makes no sense
> i paud for maps and early release because it was worth it.
> Bf3 should never be a paid subscription and i dont know who gave them idea to charge us monthly.
> I already pay for my xbox subscription and i am barely even on it. what makes these ppl think to charge us money and have us keep playing. lets just make our own private server and get it done with


You already answered your own question.

Q: what makes these ppl think to charge us money and have us keep playing.

A: I already pay for my xbox subscription and i am barely even on it.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Hence i am boycotting this subscription movement. Well me and my bro share the account is why but since he is gone now it leaves me playing mw3 all by myself and my friends arent into DLC so yeah leaves them far behind.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Really? Fr0sty was there too, I don't think he noticed me til after like 5 games of us being in the same squad and then 2 games of me being on the other team because I switched because it was so easy it was boring.


Yea I was playing with frosty. He said something about you being from ocn. And yea that other team was horrible. I'll add you to friends list.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've had my map bug a few times on Metro. The B flag would be way past the spawn point, was a strange glitch. It's only happened 2 or 3 times and only recently so maybe a micro patch introduced it...
> I thought it may have had something to do with alt+tabbing out of the game and back in since I have a heck of a time getting the game to go fullscreen sometimes.


Could be coincidence but I'd just updated drivers to the newest 295, this afternoon I noticed I'd lost some FPS, then my PC just hard reset half way through a game. Back to an older one.... again......


----------



## PoopaScoopa

When are we gonna get some Napalm bombs for our F/A-18s? Would be fun to drop on the bush wookiees.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_77_bomb


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> The mixture reportedly also contains an oxidizing agent, making it more difficult to put out once ignited, as well as white phosphorus.


Damn.


----------



## Methodical

Hey everyone. I've been intrigued about this game, but being new to this, I don't know how all this muliplayer gaming works. I want to get the game, but a bit nervous playing in a mulitplayer setting being so new and never playing is such settings. Is there a guide on this muliplayer thing. I'd like to learn multiplayer gaming etiquette (if any) before diving in.? Are folks typically hard on newcomers in mulitplayer games? Can I play this game by myself to get used to it before joining with others.

I've played Crysis2 and Batman AC on single player, but never on multiplayer. I'd appreciate any guidance.

Thanks...Al


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been intrigued about this game, but being new to this, I don't know how all this muliplayer gaming works. I want to get the game, but a bit nervous playing in a mulitplayer setting being so new and never playing is such settings. Is there a guide on this muliplayer thing. I'd like to learn multiplayer gaming etiquette (if any) before diving in.? Are folks typically hard on newcomers in mulitplayer games? Can I play this game by myself to get used to it before joining with others.
> I've played Crysis2 and Batman AC on single player, but never on multiplayer. I'd appreciate any guidance.
> Thanks...Al


Go to battlefield play4free and see...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Go to battlefield play4free and see...


That's evil. lmao.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been intrigued about this game, but being new to this, I don't know how all this muliplayer gaming works. I want to get the game, but a bit nervous playing in a mulitplayer setting being so new and never playing is such settings. Is there a guide on this muliplayer thing. I'd like to learn multiplayer gaming etiquette (if any) before diving in.? Are folks typically hard on newcomers in mulitplayer games? Can I play this game by myself to get used to it before joining with others.
> I've played Crysis2 and Batman AC on single player, but never on multiplayer. I'd appreciate any guidance.
> Thanks...Al


No, just jump on in. Play through the single player campain to get used to the engine/game then jump right in. I haven't finished the campaign (only got 3 levels in) before I just went feet first.

Oh. And it there are rules on a server use "!rules" or "@rules" depending on the server to figure out what the rules, if any, there are.

As far as edicate, just dont be a jerk-bag and you'll be fine







.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've had my map bug a few times on Metro. The B flag would be way past the spawn point, was a strange glitch. It's only happened 2 or 3 times and only recently so maybe a micro patch introduced it...
> I thought it may have had something to do with alt+tabbing out of the game and back in since I have a heck of a time getting the game to go fullscreen sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be coincidence but I'd just updated drivers to the newest 295, this afternoon I noticed I'd lost some FPS, then my PC just hard reset half way through a game. Back to an older one.... again......
Click to expand...

I haven't updated vid drivers for quite a while, never know what these patches will do to the game.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Go to battlefield play4free and see...
> 
> 
> 
> That's evil. lmao.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been intrigued about this game, but being new to this, I don't know how all this muliplayer gaming works. I want to get the game, but a bit nervous playing in a mulitplayer setting being so new and never playing is such settings. Is there a guide on this muliplayer thing. I'd like to learn multiplayer gaming etiquette (if any) before diving in.? Are folks typically hard on newcomers in mulitplayer games? Can I play this game by myself to get used to it before joining with others.
> I've played Crysis2 and Batman AC on single player, but never on multiplayer. I'd appreciate any guidance.
> Thanks...Al
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, just jump on in. Play through the single player campain to get used to the engine/game then jump right in. I haven't finished the campaign (only got 3 levels in) before I just went feet first.
> 
> Oh. And it there are rules on a server use "!rules" or "@rules" depending on the server to figure out what the rules, if any, there are.
> 
> As far as edicate, just dont be a jerk-bag and you'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Sound advice ^

Just be prepared to do terribly when starting out, might want to join some empty servers and drive/fly around the maps a bit to learn them also.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Has anyone in here have played this game on a Intel HD graphics card? I wanted to know if it will run the game and play at lowest res and settings. Like 800x600 res and lowest settings. I do have the latest drivers btw.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Forget about it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Has anyone in here have played this game on a Intel HD graphics card? I wanted to know if it will run the game and play at lowest res and settings. Like 800x600 res and lowest settings. I do have the latest drivers btw.


No. All of us have high end systems. I really don't think you will have ANY good performance if you're gonna do that at ALL. BF3 is very demanding.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Has anyone in here have played this game on a Intel HD graphics card? I wanted to know if it will run the game and play at lowest res and settings. Like 800x600 res and lowest settings. I do have the latest drivers btw.


No proof to back myself up, Nevertheless I would go as far as to say without a dedicated GPU you wont be playing much of anything even at 800x600 it just won't have the power at all to render at a playable frame rate.

Edit:
For example, an acer aspire one can hardly run minecraft. I get 2-3 FPS and if I'm really lucky I might get a spike to 4 FPS lmao. I don't think integrated GPU's get much better.


----------



## Methodical

Thanks for the advice everyone. Mathelm, I will check out the BF3 free.

Thanks


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey everyone. I've been intrigued about this game, but being new to this, I don't know how all this muliplayer gaming works. I want to get the game, but a bit nervous playing in a mulitplayer setting being so new and never playing is such settings. Is there a guide on this muliplayer thing. I'd like to learn multiplayer gaming etiquette (if any) before diving in.? Are folks typically hard on newcomers in mulitplayer games? Can I play this game by myself to get used to it before joining with others.
> I've played Crysis2 and Batman AC on single player, but never on multiplayer. I'd appreciate any guidance.
> Thanks...Al


There's some guides on how to play each game mode and stuff, just google 'BF3 multiplayer guide' You can also watch videos on youtube just to see how people play, and RivaLxfactor has some good tutorial videos, he's one of the best BF3 players in the world, I've learned a lot from his videos.
When you get I recommend first playing through the campaign on the hardest difficulty you can manage, then play TDM for a while to get used to the guns and controls, etc without having to worry about objectives, and then try Rush and Conquest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Go to battlefield play4free and see...


I tried out BFplay4free and it was very different from BF3, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No. All of us have high end systems. I really don't think you will have ANY good performance if you're gonna do that at ALL. BF3 is very demanding.


if we have high-end systems, is the 3930k uber-end?


----------



## BradleyW

3960k.


----------



## Methodical

Mathelm, I just tried the free game and I could not use my Xbox controller. Is this a keyboard and mouse only game? Also, they were speaking a foreign language so I was lost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Yeah, I've been watching some of the youtube videos and that's what got me interested in the game. I may just get the game and play by myself to get the hang of it and them dip my feet into multiplayers.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Go to battlefield play4free and see...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There's some guides on how to play each game mode and stuff, just google 'BF3 multiplayer guide' You can also watch videos on youtube just to see how people play, and RivaLxfactor has some good tutorial videos, he's one of the best BF3 players in the world, I've learned a lot from his videos.
> When you get I recommend first playing through the campaign on the hardest difficulty you can manage, then play TDM for a while to get used to the guns and controls, etc without having to worry about objectives, and then try Rush and Conquest.
> I tried out BFplay4free and it was very different from BF3, I didn't like it at all.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well the problem is that not every one can afford a high end system so I just have to do my best and play the latest games best my system can do. I don't have money to afford a high end system so I' am stuck with affordable systems like my Sony laptop.

I just have to get latest drivers and make sure the system is tuned up etc. But I want to at least be able to somehow run games like BF3. I know my system won't play good as higher end systems but I can't do anything about it since it's all about money.

But I just wanted to know if at least somehow I can play BF3 on my laptop since that would be great. The specs of my laptop is on my sig btw. I only have one computer and that's my Sony laptop.


----------



## kcuestag

I doubt that laptop would run Battlefield 3 at all even at 800x600, I would be surprised if you achieved over 5fps, which is beyond unplayable.









I wouldn't bother buying the game until you got a computer cappable of running it at least on Low settings.

By the way. we may get a date for the patch tomorrow including the patch notes, we'll see.


----------



## Fr0sty

theres no hope for your laptop sorry


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Mathelm, I just tried the free game and I could not use my Xbox controller. Is this a keyboard and mouse only game? Also, they were speaking a foreign language so I was lost.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Yeah, I've been watching some of the youtube videos and that's what got me interested in the game. I may just get the game and play by myself to get the hang of it and them dip my feet into multiplayers.
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Go to battlefield play4free and see...
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> There's some guides on how to play each game mode and stuff, just google 'BF3 multiplayer guide' You can also watch videos on youtube just to see how people play, and RivaLxfactor has some good tutorial videos, he's one of the best BF3 players in the world, I've learned a lot from his videos.
> When you get I recommend first playing through the campaign on the hardest difficulty you can manage, then play TDM for a while to get used to the guns and controls, etc without having to worry about objectives, and then try Rush and Conquest.
> I tried out BFplay4free and it was very different from BF3, I didn't like it at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

For a FPS on PC you don't want to use a controller at least most of the time, for vehicles they can be good, like chopper/jet but definitely need to use mouse/kb for infantry movement.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well I do use the latest drivers from Intel since they are more updated than the OEM drivers Sony has. Also my FPS has added around 5 to 10 more on all games than the OEM driver from Sony.


----------



## 77bigmac77

so I installed BF3 today. Heres a short summary of my experience

Inserted Disk
Great, I *have* to install Origin, whatever
Installed from two disks, so far so good
Patching, 4.5GB patch uh ok....didnt know I was playing an MMO here
Finally, I click play on Origin, wait....Chrome opened, what the heck is Battlelog, wheres the game
Ok so I have to download another addon for this Battlelog before I can even play a match, kind of lazy DICE
Finally I start joining a server. didnt see any graphics settings tab so I'll try that later
Ok so I'm in, wait 4 classes? what is that
I'll just press the Caps Lock key to see the map and spawn points. ok that doesnt do anything, lame
Pick Assault, sprint towards a jeep, get there at the same time as someone else and end up driving
Drive out of the base, controls feel similar to driving in BF2, but everything is so hectic on the screen. Too much like 2142 not enough like BF2
Get blown up by a tank very far away, I guess thats similar to BF2 in ways
So now ill just be auto-respawning, nope, got to pick my spawn point every time, cool
Rinse repeat, nobodies coordinating just reminds me of Modern Warfare
Exited game, went to look for BF2 discs

seriously what the hell is this, because I was under the assumption it was a sequel to Battlefield 2, not Bad Company 2

so pissed right now


----------



## Thingamajig




----------



## mathelm

Too many to quote... I can hardly remember BF 4 free, but it is a FPS and you do get a BF3 metal for playing it... And it's what made up my mind to get BF3.....

As far as using a xbox controller, I never tried it with play4free, but a wired one does work with windows and BF3 (note: a wireless one connected via a charging cable will not work).... Keep in mind though that if you get use to a controller, you'll be like me ( a fish out of water) trying to learn to use the keyboard n mouse, after you've figured out that other players are kicking your butt because they are. The keyboard I think is a disadvantage to the controller, but the mouse side of things completely kicks the controllers butt from a speed and accuracy point (mostly speed). And when you're in a vehicle of any kind, the "free look" is a painfully slow joke with a controller.....

To the guy trying to play at 800x600 on a LT, Just buy a used PS3 and go that route. I think that's what it was written for anyhow, a console I mean...


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well I do use the latest drivers from Intel since they are more updated than the OEM drivers Sony has. Also my FPS has added around 5 to 10 more on all games than the OEM driver from Sony.


Try the game for yourself.
Tuning your Laptop only goes so far. The rest relies totally on the power of the components that make the laptop. Which unfortunately your laptop's integrated GPU will not cut it. In BF3 there are quite a number of things that will eat an integrated GPU to pieces even at 800x600 you will have the other settings that will kill you even on the lowest level.

BF3 is simply a game that demands a dedicated GPU and will not take no for an answer.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I can barely even afford to buy 1 game every once in a while subscription fee = hell no.


I KNOW RIGHT!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> so I installed BF3 today. Heres a short summary of my experience
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inserted Disk
> Great, I *have* to install Origin, whatever
> Installed from two disks, so far so good
> Patching, 4.5GB patch uh ok....didnt know I was playing an MMO here
> Finally, I click play on Origin, wait....Chrome opened, what the heck is Battlelog, wheres the game
> Ok so I have to download another addon for this Battlelog before I can even play a match, kind of lazy DICE
> Finally I start joining a server. didnt see any graphics settings tab so I'll try that later
> Ok so I'm in, wait 4 classes? what is that
> I'll just press the Caps Lock key to see the map and spawn points. ok that doesnt do anything, lame
> Pick Assault, sprint towards a jeep, get there at the same time as someone else and end up driving
> Drive out of the base, controls feel similar to driving in BF2, but everything is so hectic on the screen. Too much like 2142 not enough like BF2
> Get blown up by a tank very far away, I guess thats similar to BF2 in ways
> So now ill just be auto-respawning, nope, got to pick my spawn point every time, cool
> Rinse repeat, nobodies coordinating just reminds me of Modern Warfare
> Exited game, went to look for BF2 discs
> seriously what the hell is this, because I was under the assumption it was a sequel to Battlefield 2, not Bad Company 2
> 
> 
> so pissed right now


You mean you read nothing, or watched youtube video's? Just bought it? Let me know the next time you've got $60 ( $40 or even $20 for that matter) bucks burning a hole in your pocket, I'll give you my P.O......


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well the problem is that not every one can afford a high end system so I just have to do my best and play the latest games best my system can do. I don't have money to afford a high end system so I' am stuck with affordable systems like my Sony laptop.
> I just have to get latest drivers and make sure the system is tuned up etc. But I want to at least be able to somehow run games like BF3. I know my system won't play good as higher end systems but I can't do anything about it since it's all about money.
> But I just wanted to know if at least somehow I can play BF3 on my laptop since that would be great. The specs of my laptop is on my sig btw. I only have one computer and that's my Sony laptop.


You're looking at Single digit FPS at best.

Example of what it would be like.



The guy runs BF3 on a HD2000 Intel Integrated graphics card. It's unplayable.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> so I installed BF3 today. Heres a short summary of my experience
> Inserted Disk
> Great, I *have* to install Origin, whatever
> Installed from two disks, so far so good
> Patching, 4.5GB patch uh ok....didnt know I was playing an MMO here
> Finally, I click play on Origin, wait....Chrome opened, what the heck is Battlelog, wheres the game
> Ok so I have to download another addon for this Battlelog before I can even play a match, kind of lazy DICE
> Finally I start joining a server. didnt see any graphics settings tab so I'll try that later
> Ok so I'm in, wait 4 classes? what is that
> I'll just press the Caps Lock key to see the map and spawn points. ok that doesnt do anything, lame
> Pick Assault, sprint towards a jeep, get there at the same time as someone else and end up driving
> Drive out of the base, controls feel similar to driving in BF2, but everything is so hectic on the screen. Too much like 2142 not enough like BF2
> Get blown up by a tank very far away, I guess thats similar to BF2 in ways
> So now ill just be auto-respawning, nope, got to pick my spawn point every time, cool
> Rinse repeat, nobodies coordinating just reminds me of Modern Warfare
> Exited game, went to look for BF2 discs
> seriously what the hell is this, because I was under the assumption it was a sequel to Battlefield 2, not Bad Company 2
> so pissed right now


Your pissed because you had no idea how to play the game?


----------



## AndrewJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're looking at Single digit FPS at best.
> Example of what it would be like.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy runs BF3 on a HD2000 Intel Integrated graphics card. It's unplayable.


MY EYES!


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're looking at Single digit FPS at best.
> Example of what it would be like.
> 
> The guy runs BF3 on a HD2000 Intel Integrated graphics card. It's unplayable.


Lmao Imagine playing multiplayer like that...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> so I installed BF3 today. Heres a short summary of my experience
> Inserted Disk
> Great, I *have* to install Origin, whatever
> Installed from two disks, so far so good
> Patching, 4.5GB patch uh ok....didnt know I was playing an MMO here
> Finally, I click play on Origin, wait....Chrome opened, what the heck is Battlelog, wheres the game
> Ok so I have to download another addon for this Battlelog before I can even play a match, kind of lazy DICE
> Finally I start joining a server. didnt see any graphics settings tab so I'll try that later
> Ok so I'm in, wait 4 classes? what is that
> I'll just press the Caps Lock key to see the map and spawn points. ok that doesnt do anything, lame
> Pick Assault, sprint towards a jeep, get there at the same time as someone else and end up driving
> Drive out of the base, controls feel similar to driving in BF2, but everything is so hectic on the screen. Too much like 2142 not enough like BF2
> Get blown up by a tank very far away, I guess thats similar to BF2 in ways
> So now ill just be auto-respawning, nope, got to pick my spawn point every time, cool
> Rinse repeat, nobodies coordinating just reminds me of Modern Warfare
> Exited game, went to look for BF2 discs
> seriously what the hell is this, because I was under the assumption it was a sequel to Battlefield 2, not Bad Company 2
> so pissed right now


Yeah, Bad Company 3 is definitely a let down to anyone who's come from BF2/1942. You'll get used to the quirkiness but I doubt you'll get used to the constant game bugs. The upcoming patch will fix about half of them at least, or so they claim.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well I do use the latest drivers from Intel since they are more updated than the OEM drivers Sony has. Also my FPS has added around 5 to 10 more on all games than the OEM driver from Sony.


stop thinking bf3 will run ok with that computer even on low with everything turned off

get a better pc or buy a console version of bf3


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77bigmac77*
> 
> so I installed BF3 today. Heres a short summary of my experience
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Inserted Disk
> Great, I *have* to install Origin, whatever
> Installed from two disks, so far so good
> Patching, 4.5GB patch uh ok....didnt know I was playing an MMO here
> Finally, I click play on Origin, wait....Chrome opened, what the heck is Battlelog, wheres the game
> Ok so I have to download another addon for this Battlelog before I can even play a match, kind of lazy DICE
> Finally I start joining a server. didnt see any graphics settings tab so I'll try that later
> Ok so I'm in, wait 4 classes? what is that
> I'll just press the Caps Lock key to see the map and spawn points. ok that doesnt do anything, lame
> Pick Assault, sprint towards a jeep, get there at the same time as someone else and end up driving
> Drive out of the base, controls feel similar to driving in BF2, but everything is so hectic on the screen. Too much like 2142 not enough like BF2
> Get blown up by a tank very far away, I guess thats similar to BF2 in ways
> So now ill just be auto-respawning, nope, got to pick my spawn point every time, cool
> Rinse repeat, nobodies coordinating just reminds me of Modern Warfare
> Exited game, went to look for BF2 discs
> 
> 
> seriously what the hell is this, because I was under the assumption it was a sequel to Battlefield 2, not Bad Company 2
> so pissed right now


Give it a chance. I came from bf2 also, and love bf3. It's strange at first, but you just have to get used to it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Give it a chance. I came from bf2 also, and love bf3. It's strange at first, but you just have to get used to it.


Yeah... I was lucky because I also played a lot of BC2(despite what some of you may think teamwork helps A LOT in that game) before I got into BF3 so the transition wasn't as bad(it is a step towards BF2... just). It can be a lot of fun, but if you come straight from BF2 I can imagine how frustrating it is.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*


i went through this before gosh what a deception....
nice vid man


----------



## Methodical

I have the wireless version Xbox controller. I did try using my regular ole' keyboard and yeah I was like a fish flap'n out of water. I'd have to get used to a keyboard. Oh, and yes the mouse is more accurate and precise when shooting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> ...As far as using a xbox controller, I never tried it with play4free, but a wired one does work with windows and BF3 (note: a wireless one connected via a charging cable will not work).... Keep in mind though that if you get use to a controller, you'll be like me ( a fish out of water) trying to learn to use the keyboard n mouse, after you've figured out that other players are kicking your butt because they are. The keyboard I think is a disadvantage to the controller, but the mouse side of things completely kicks the controllers butt from a speed and accuracy point (mostly speed). And when you're in a vehicle of any kind, the "free look" is a painfully slow joke with a controller...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... I was lucky because I also played a lot of BC2(despite what some of you may think teamwork helps A LOT in that game) before I got into BF3 so the transition wasn't as bad(it is a step towards BF2... just). It can be a lot of fun, but if you come straight from BF2 I can imagine how frustrating it is.


Yeah, when I first played and I drove through a fence I was like "Woah!" when now it's like meh. Bf2 was so strange and simple in comparison.


----------



## Quesenek

Flame Shield ON

People need to stop crying over the fact that BF3 let them down, Its nothing more than a glorified BC2. BF2 was light years better...yada ya.

Whats the point of game innovation if all people want is the original?
It wouldn't matter if they came out with a re-skinned BF2 instead of BF3 as it is now. You people would find something to cry about.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Flame Shield ON
> People need to stop crying over the fact that BF3 let them down, Its nothing more than a glorified BC2. BF2 was light years better...yada ya.
> Whats the point of game innovation if all people want is the original?
> It wouldn't matter if they came out with a re-skinned BF2 instead of BF3 as it is now. You people would find something to cry about.


There's very little innovation with BF3 though. In fact many features were completely taken out that were in BF2. These features are what people are complaining about.

Why take steps backward?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah, when I first played and I drove through a fence I was like "Woah!" when now it's like meh. Bf2 was so strange and simple in comparison.


Yeah, I remember a similar thing(a bit like being able to shoot through walls in COD4).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Flame Shield ON
> People need to stop crying over the fact that BF3 let them down, Its nothing more than a glorified BC2. BF2 was light years better...yada ya.
> Whats the point of game innovation if all people want is the original?
> It wouldn't matter if they came out with a re-skinned BF2 instead of BF3 as it is now. You people would find something to cry about.


The thing is, they haven't innovated in respect to teamwork(which imho is what made the BF series so successful). Compared to BF2 or any previous game I would argue that they have gone backwards majorly here, and it isn't exactly helping with the quality of the game. It's like they have gone half way with the teamwork specific features and just not bothered with the other half.


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> There's very little innovation with BF3 though. In fact many features were completely taken out that were in BF2. These features are what people are complaining about.
> Why take steps backward?


I consider BC1 & 2 to be a part of the innovation between BF2 & 3. The innovation from BC2 and BF3 should have been much larger than it was. But progress is progress.
Could you tell me what was taken out of BF3 that was in Bf2? I played BF2 recently and it was honestly quite anticlimactic as I was lead to believe it is the best game in the Battlefield series on the forums here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah, I remember a similar thing(a bit like being able to shoot through walls in COD4).
> The thing is, they haven't innovated in respect to teamwork(which imho is what made the BF series so successful). Compared to BF2 or any previous game I would argue that they have gone backwards majorly here, and it isn't exactly helping with the quality of the game. It's like they have gone half way with the teamwork specific features and just not bothered with the other half.


I'm still in the dark sorry. From an outsiders viewpoint I don't understand as to what aspect of teamwork have they gone back on?
I guess what I'm saying is. How much more team oriented could they be?


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're looking at Single digit FPS at best.
> Example of what it would be like.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy runs BF3 on a HD2000 Intel Integrated graphics card. It's unplayable.


I don't think on that video that that person put the settings res to 800x600 it's likely 1024x768 or maybe more. I bet if I lower it to 800x600 and lowest settings it will be like Crysis 2 for me meaning around 15 FPS to 30 FPS. I can play the game even at 10 FPS I have beat games that had around 10 FPS before. Since if it plays around 5 to 10 FPS on 1024x768 or more on lowest settings then it will be better on 800x600.


----------



## Akheton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I consider BC1 & 2 to be a part of the innovation between BF2 & 3. The innovation from BC2 and BF3 should have been much larger than it was. But progress is progress.
> Could you tell me what was taken out of BF3 that was in Bf2? I played BF2 recently and it was honestly quite anticlimactic as I was lead to believe it is the best game in the Battlefield series on the forums here.
> I'm still in the dark sorry. From an outsiders viewpoint I don't understand as to what aspect of teamwork have they gone back on?
> I guess what I'm saying is. How much more team oriented could they be?


By far the biggest step backwards with regards to teamwork in BF3 is the lack of squad voip. Sure you can still talk over teamspeak with your friends when they're online, but squad voip is still needed the rest of the time. It's really frustrating to be attacking a flag with your squad, getting shot, and then not being able to tell your squadmates something simple like "behind us." In fact, in game voip is the reason why I still play more BF2142 than BF3. I join squads with friends and players I have met online, and being able to communicate with them makes the game so much more fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I consider BC1 & 2 to be a part of the innovation between BF2 & 3. The innovation from BC2 and BF3 should have been much larger than it was. But progress is progress.
> Could you tell me what was taken out of BF3 that was in Bf2? I played BF2 recently and it was honestly quite anticlimactic as I was lead to believe it is the best game in the Battlefield series on the forums here.


What exactly was innovated about BC1 or BC2? I never put very many hours in 2, and never touched BC1 as it was a console game that never reached the PC.

Some differences between the two....

- Lack of Squad Management
- No Commander
- Lack of Squads (BF3 is very simplified, 4 Squads vs BF2's 7 Squads)
- Points were much more spacious, even compared to the Back to Karkand maps which by the way all the points have been pretty much moved into a confined little space compared to BF2)
- VOIP (A huge on here....)
- Map and Mod Creation
- Amount of players allowed on a Squad reduced in BF3
-CommRose in BF3 is useless IMO

Just a few things I could think off the top of my head as it's been many years since I played BF2.

BF2 was almost a RTS and a FPS combined IMO due to commander. Which IMO is one of the biggest reasons many individuals think that BF3 is a step back. Some of the differences I listed though are a complete step backwards. I really can't think of anything that is a step forward in fact....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> The thing is, they haven't innovated in respect to teamwork(which imho is what made the BF series so successful). Compared to BF2 or any previous game I would argue that they have gone backwards majorly here, and it isn't exactly helping with the quality of the game. It's like they have gone half way with the teamwork specific features and just not bothered with the other half.


Ding Ding Ding!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> I'm still in the dark sorry. From an outsiders viewpoint I don't understand as to what aspect of teamwork have they gone back on?
> I guess what I'm saying is. How much more team oriented could they be?


No commander, squads are still broken, no squad VOIP, commorose still doesn't work, the game loves to split up squads between games(for my friends and myself at least), not to mention if you are ever going to be effective against vehicles you all need to be engineers(imo they've screwed up the whole vehicle/infantry dynamic). I'm just annoyed with this game in general... I mean this game was released in 2005(?), surely you'd expect the actual gameplay(some destruction and a prettier engine doesn't really contribute to gameplay) to go forward, not backwards?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> No commander, squads are still broken, no squad VOIP, commorose still doesn't work, the game loves to split up squads between games(for my friends and myself at least), not to mention if you are ever going to be effective against vehicles you all need to be engineers(imo they've screwed up the whole vehicle/infantry dynamic). I'm just annoyed with this game in general... I mean this game was released in 2005(?), surely you'd expect the actual gameplay(some destruction and a prettier engine doesn't really contribute to gameplay) to go forward, not backwards?


Yeah I miss the commander. Out in the middle of no-where with a cool commander was no problem. Also, maps like wake island were ruined with bf3.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah I miss the commander. Out in the middle of no-where with a cool commander was no problem. Also, maps like wake island were ruined with bf3.


I can confidently say that the B2K maps are the worst maps in BF3 right now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I can confidently say that the B2K maps are the worst maps in BF3 right now.


Yeah. The orientation of karkand is messed up, wake is ruined in every way, the others are closer but still suck. Although I kinda like sharki, cuz it has no jets.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> 3960k.


what is this 3960*k* that you speak of?!


----------



## [email protected]

I am still very angry at Origin right now. For some reason i had to change my password over 4 times in a row because it wouldn't accept the proper password i changed. YES i did write it down in case i mispelled anything. Til today it tells me the password is wrong again. I am beginning to wonder if our Origin launchers are being hacked? I even went to the website encrypted https website to change my pass and today i still cannot login the website TOO besides the launcher that tells me it's the wrong password?

What gives?! Do i have a hacker or some keylogger trying to gain access to my BF3 account or something? Or does Origin NOT like 16 lettered passwords? it's all numberic and lower case and higher case and a symbol all bunched in one and i still cannot login even i had CHANGED it over so many times yesterday. I decided not to reset my password right now cuz i wanna figure out what is causing me to not login. I keep thinking someone is out there trying to get into my Origin. I never USED origin at ANY computer at all. This is my own desktop and i am the ONLY one that owns it.

Has this ever happened to you?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> I don't think on that video that that person put the settings res to 800x600 it's likely 1024x768 or maybe more. I bet if I lower it to 800x600 and lowest settings it will be like Crysis 2 for me meaning around 15 FPS to 30 FPS. I can play the game even at 10 FPS I have beat games that had around 10 FPS before. Since if it plays around 5 to 10 FPS on 1024x768 or more on lowest settings then it will be better on 800x600.










Go ahead and buy it then.... Sounds like money well spent to me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah I miss the commander. Out in the middle of no-where with a cool commander was no problem. Also, maps like wake island were ruined with bf3.


How in the world did you get that avatar? it's HILARIOUS to see Batman do this. Was this even a scene or edited?! So epic and funny!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I am still very angry at Origin right now. For some reason i had to change my password over 4 times in a row because it wouldn't accept the proper password i changed. YES i did write it down in case i mispelled anything. Til today it tells me the password is wrong again. I am beginning to wonder if our Origin launchers are being hacked? I even went to the website encrypted https website to change my pass and today i still cannot login the website TOO besides the launcher that tells me it's the wrong password?
> What gives?! Do i have a hacker or some keylogger trying to gain access to my BF3 account or something? Or does Origin NOT like 16 lettered passwords? it's all numberic and lower case and higher case and a symbol all bunched in one and i still cannot login even i had CHANGED it over so many times yesterday. I decided not to reset my password right now cuz i wanna figure out what is causing me to not login. I keep thinking someone is out there trying to get into my Origin. I never USED origin at ANY computer at all. This is my own desktop and i am the ONLY one that owns it.
> Has this ever happened to you?


It's a glitch when they do updates, which they are doing now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> How in the world did you get that avatar? it's HILARIOUS to see Batman do this. Was this even a scene or edited?! So epic and funny!


Just found it in the million post thread, love at first sight. Made by DUALSHOOTER, whoever that is.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's a glitch when they do updates, which they are doing now.
> Just found it in the million post thread, love at first sight. Made by DUALSHOOTER, whoever that is.


A glitch? Do you have proof of that or a source? Cuz this started last night however. Can you clarify this?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> I don't think on that video that that person put the settings res to 800x600 it's likely 1024x768 or maybe more. I bet if I lower it to 800x600 and lowest settings it will be like Crysis 2 for me meaning around 15 FPS to 30 FPS. I can play the game even at 10 FPS I have beat games that had around 10 FPS before. Since if it plays around 5 to 10 FPS on 1024x768 or more on lowest settings then it will be better on 800x600.


Even if you can play it at 800x600 at 10 fps , that's not going to be fun at all.

But I really don't think you can get 10 FPS. My brother-in-law's laptop has a 520m and at I think it's 1024x768, on all lowest settings it's just barely 25-30 fps. Your integrated graphics are a lot worse than a 520m.

Just play some older games, Half Life, for example if you haven't already.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Even if you can play it at 800x600 at 10 fps , that's not going to be fun at all.
> But I really don't think you can get 10 FPS. My brother-in-law's laptop has a 520m and at I think it's 1024x768, on all lowest settings it's just barely 25-30 fps. Your integrated graphics are a lot worse than a 520m.
> Just play some older games, Half Life, for example if you haven't already.


Tell him to disable fxaa/post-processing/MSAA and change renderahead to 4 or 5. I bet he'll get 30-40.

Put this in the user.cfg in BF3 directory:

Code:



Code:


WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 5
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> I don't think on that video that that person put the settings res to 800x600 it's likely 1024x768 or maybe more. I bet if I lower it to 800x600 and lowest settings it will be like Crysis 2 for me meaning around 15 FPS to 30 FPS. I can play the game even at 10 FPS I have beat games that had around 10 FPS before. Since if it plays around 5 to 10 FPS on 1024x768 or more on lowest settings then it will be better on 800x600.


why dont you try it and show us how many fps you get at those settings


----------



## Astr627

I stopped playing BF3 recently. As you guys pointed, it's boring when there is no teamwork, no commander. It's just like COD with rush & conquest mod. As for heli/jet, without teamwork and ground support, it's impossible to take control of sky, no matter how good your skill is. And the sad thing, most time there is no teamwork. Sucks. Wish Dice would do some changes.


----------



## Fr0sty

ever since i joined a platoon that is involved on teamspeak i not only started to love bf3 more but my score per minute started to rise gradually


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627*
> 
> I stopped playing BF3 recently. As you guys pointed, it's boring when there is no teamwork, no commander. It's just like COD with rush & conquest mod. As for heli/jet, without teamwork and ground support, it's impossible to take control of sky, no matter how good your skill is. And the sad thing, most time there is no teamwork. Sucks. Wish Dice would do some changes.


Basically. A friend and i usually go join pub servers and basically fly the chopper the whole.time. We use TS and if we get shot down at all its a bad game for us.


----------



## Astr627

Right, it's good to have a mate. I always want a squad with 2 jet, 1 heli and 1 AA. That would be awesome.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Tell him to disable fxaa/post-processing/MSAA and change renderahead to 4 or 5. I bet he'll get 30-40.
> Put this in the user.cfg in BF3 directory:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 5
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0


He did that already. The resolution might be higher, like 1366x768 or something, I'm not sure. Thanks for the thought anyways though


----------



## k0rnh0li0

eh i dont miss the gameplay @ all

i hate vehicles i cant control one for the sake of using my keyboard


----------



## SkillzKillz

2142 style



On foot, pure Assault Rifle


----------



## roberts91

You got mad skillz bro.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Depends on the map... that sounds about right for me on a longer metro game when I'm playing well.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Haven't had so much fun rush games in a while like this and this and this. It's nice to have awesome friends like Jake ( scutzi128) and Jean ( fr0sty ) to play with


----------



## kix

A quick question, how do you delete your current soldier and create a new one? Or can you not do that....?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kix*
> 
> A quick question, how do you delete your current soldier and create a new one? Or can you not do that....?


As in create a new profile name? You cannot do that unless EA fixed that scrabble game for droids where you could change your Origin name..lol.
For editing your character guy dude on your profile page, you click edit profile and its next to your clan tag box.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

uh ok...so I get in a game this AM and now I'm getting kicked by Pbuster....Lastnight I was playing and not 1 problem. The heck is going on?

Edit: Updated Pbuster and still getting kicked. I got kicked 3 times this AM trying to play. Anyone else having this problem today? I tried on 2 different servers...same result.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Haven't had so much fun rush games in a while like this and this and this. It's nice to have awesome friends like Jake ( scutzi128) and Jean ( fr0sty ) to play with


This is why we should play together mor often.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He did that already. The resolution might be higher, like 1366x768 or something, I'm not sure. Thanks for the thought anyways though


Doubt he tried renderahead 5. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## scutzi128

I think you mean 2?


----------



## Fr0sty

getting closer to getting my defib service star so is my repair tool service star









im beasting this game in a weird way


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think you mean 2?


5 for his system. The higher, the easier it is to get more fps as you're creating a bigger buffer. Also increases input lag but when you're playing at 20-30fps, you're not going to notice the couple extra ms.


----------



## mathelm

Just jumped into a game as it was ending, and it showed me with a rank of "01". I stayed for the next round and there were only 2 of us, neither showed a rank.... It also didn't post when the other guy died ( I never did), showed on the board but I never got credit for the kills (it was air to air so they could have been suicides).... The H word came to mind so I left... weird...

btw, it was the game frosty n terrabyte were just in....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Just jumped into a game as it was ending, and it showed me with a rank of "01". I stayed for the next round and there were only 2 of us, neither showed a rank.... It also didn't post when the other guy died ( I never did), showed on the board but I never got credit for the kills (it was air to air so they could have been suicides).... The H word came to mind so I left... weird...
> btw, it was the game frosty n terrabyte were just in....


unranked server mate


----------



## OverClocker55

Need a Co-Op Partner







Battlelog: Overclocker55


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 5 for his system. The higher, the easier it is to get more fps as you're creating a bigger buffer. Also increases input lag but when you're playing at 20-30fps, you're not going to notice the couple extra ms.


O ok didn't know that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Need a Co-Op Partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog: Overclocker55


i suck at the heli mission but the rest i could help you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> 5 for his system. The higher, the easier it is to get more fps as you're creating a bigger buffer. Also increases input lag but when you're playing at 20-30fps, you're not going to notice the couple extra ms.


You're supposed to set it 2 because that is the original default value they used for Frostbite engine. Render ahead 3 and up isn't. I remember reading about it in EVGA forums how to tweak Battlefield 3 for best performance. Trust me.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1323124

You have to login to SEE the pictures and details. This is how i play BF3 with better performance by tweaking the NV control panel. This is the actual settings that BF3 is required to run with less problems. I don't know why he set it to 5? Curious does it make any difference at all?


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i suck at the heli mission but the rest i could help you


I can beast you thru the chopper mission







i am a good chopper pilot


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I can beast you thru the chopper mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am a good chopper pilot


allready finished it with some ocn'ers a while back


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> unranked server mate


ahhh... I see said the blind man.....


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're supposed to set it 2 because that is the original default value they used for Frostbite engine. Render ahead 3 and up isn't. I remember reading about it in EVGA forums how to tweak Battlefield 3 for best performance. Trust me.
> http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1323124
> You have to login to SEE the pictures and details. This is how i play BF3 with better performance by tweaking the NV control panel. This is the actual settings that BF3 is required to run with less problems. I don't know why he set it to 5? Curious does it make any difference at all?


I already explained why. Only increase it above 2 if you have a slower system. Especially CPU bottlenecked dual-core/X4 machines. Same with BC2. Have a friend who was playing with a 9800GT but on a X2. He was getting around 30% GPU usage and less. Renderahead=4 helped him tremendously.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A glitch? Do you have proof of that or a source? Cuz this started last night however. Can you clarify this?


Nope, no proof, just happens to me every time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Need a Co-Op Partner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog: Overclocker55


Wish I could play man, but my game is broke and it looks like I will have to do a reformat before I can fix it.

~fat_jet


----------



## Thingamajig

Check this out. Was on youtube browsing related BF3 chopper vids and came across this:





That spin at the end looked brutal. Must've pulled some serious G's there.

Apparently, they all survived and nobody was injured. Looks like the pilot lost power or just overcompensated and didn't count on losing altitude so fast. If the video description is correct, the pilot is facing criminal charges.

.....wish i was flying it


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh wow. It looked like a bf3 landing at first then it took back off and it all went to hell.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Check this out. Was on youtube browsing related BF3 chopper vids and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> That spin at the end looked brutal. Must've pulled some serious G's there.
> Apparently, they all survived and nobody was injured. Looks like the pilot lost power or just overcompensated and didn't count on losing altitude so fast. If the video description is correct, the pilot is facing criminal charges.
> .....wish i was flying it


I could see why he is facing criminal charges. He was pulling a Maverick; showing off and flying erratically.


----------



## ArabAK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> i went through this before gosh what a deception....
> nice vid man


LOL "You know we are 3 miles out in the water" xD


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Check this out. Was on youtube browsing related BF3 chopper vids and came across this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That spin at the end looked brutal. Must've pulled some serious G's there.
> Apparently, they all survived and nobody was injured. Looks like the pilot lost power or just overcompensated and didn't count on losing altitude so fast.
> 
> 
> If the video description is correct, the pilot is facing criminal charges.
> .....wish i was flying it


Only way criminal charges would apply is if it could be proven that he crashed ( Destroyed government property) on purpose. He could be dishonorably discharged, which would ruin all those millions of dollars worth of training he's earned. Chances are he's a excellent pilot though, and will probably be a lot safer now. Hopefully not too safe to be a good combat pilot though..

One of the things he should have realized, or I should say remembered, was how snow, water or any single color surface kills your dept perception...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I could see why he is facing criminal charges. He was pulling a Maverick; showing off and flying erratically.


That's kind of what they get paid to do.... Fly erratically I mean....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I could see why he is facing criminal charges. He was pulling a Maverick; showing off and flying erratically.


How do you think I got my wife to say my name?

Practice makes purrrfect m8.


----------



## Rangerscott

You have to be one smart sob to fly one of those. TONS of learning from a bunch of thick books.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i thought he was going to crash after the first one but i guess the 2nd one was worse. he hit the ground went up again and crashed. luckily no one got ran over.

anyways anyone want to play tonight? JAMM0N i haven't played in a while but excuse my noobish behavior :]


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> How do you think I got my wife to say my name?
> Practice makes purrrfect m8.


I'm debating Air Force OCS, so I am aware of what pilots do and what they need to do accomplish this, like practice. However, where this was filmed looks to be some sort of base which is not where a maneuver like this should be attempted when it is not necessary. Go away from the base, and do this. Trust me if I was to become a pilot I would be tempted to put on a show, but you have to be aware that something could go wrong and you shouldn't put people on the ground at risk.


----------



## redalert

I dont know whats been going on lately but the last few days I have been doing a lot of losing. I keep ending up on some bad teams I think in the last 30 games I must of lost like 25 of them.







Hopefully tomorrow I will win a few rounds.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm debating Air Force OCS, so I am aware of what pilots do and what they need to do accomplish this, like practice. However, where this was filmed looks to be some sort of base which is not where a maneuver like this should be attempted when it is not necessary. Go away from the base, and do this. Trust me if I was to become a pilot I would be tempted to put on a show, but you have to be aware that something could go wrong and you shouldn't put people on the ground at risk.


Imagine how the pilot feels, luckily you won't be unprepared if you do decide to become a pilot. If you have perfect eyes, please go for it. It's a dream of mine to fly.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Imagine how the pilot feels, luckily you won't be unprepared if you do decide to become a pilot. If you have perfect eyes, please go for it. It's a dream of mine to fly.


I have perfect vision and graduated top of my class with an engineering degree, but do experience motion sickness so I don't know how I'd fare. Although they do say most people are able to overcome it within a few flights..

This is one of my inspirations:


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I dont know whats been going on lately but the last few days I have been doing a lot of losing. I keep ending up on some bad teams I think in the last 30 games I must of lost like 25 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I will win a few rounds.


I honestly just never want to play anymore, not that I ever played that much. I go into a game, and without VOIP, it just seems stupid....

Stupid socom/bf3 history rant:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I remember socom 2, I was hooked on it. Then came socom 3, big maps, zero old maps. That was so so at best. Then, not counting that in between one, socom 4. That's where they took away almost any possibility of shooting from the hip (run n gun). You had run, run fast and aim n craw, just like BF3. And it died. So here I am now trying to take up a game that is the same technique as the one that killed socom (of course zipper being totally incompetent and unable to learn from their mistakes probably didn't help any). Not only that, but the best way to play it is with a keyboard like games in the 80's, and that's only because they make the the sticks on a controller move so slow (even when dialed all the way up). Maybe they work better on a console, but the ps3 died (due to excessive updates) and there's no way I'm paying microsoft a dime to access another company's servers via a gold membership.


But take all this with a grain of salt and chalk it up to just having a bad day here.... If I really meant it, I would have uninstalled the game already and unsubscribed to this thread. I wouldn't have even bothered to type this out...

But I do mean what I said about the in game VOIP. Stupidity is the only possible explanation for that....


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have perfect vision and graduated top of my class with an engineering degree, but do experience motion sickness so I don't know how I'd fare. Although they do say most people are able to overcome it within a few flights..
> This is one of my inspirations:


To be a f18 pilot (ie. Navy) you'll need better than perfect 20/20 vision. More like 20/10 or better. Air Force ( as you mentioned earlier) has a lot more seats to fill so you should do well there. Plus if we ever get a space program again, your odds are much better to hop a space ride being a AF pilot. Also remember you'll need at least a bachelors degree to be a officer, which you have to be, to be a pilot. Unless you want helis. Then you'd want to go Army. I think you need to be a Sargent to fly a Huey type, not sure about the gunships. And motion sickness isn't a issue if you're the pilot for the same reason you can't tickle yourself....


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I'm debating Air Force OCS, so I am aware of what pilots do and what they need to do accomplish this, like practice. However, where this was filmed looks to be some sort of base which is not where a maneuver like this should be attempted when it is not necessary. Go away from the base, and do this. Trust me if I was to become a pilot I would be tempted to put on a show, but you have to be aware that something could go wrong and you shouldn't put people on the ground at risk.


To this day I'm still tempted to join the (Australian) army as a chopper pilot, I'm pretty sure I'd get in... I'm in my second year of uni studying engineering(I'm pretty sure the recruiters would love that) and I'm perfectly healthy... the only issue I'd have is with my eyesight, luckily they will pay for and then accept you if you have laser eye surgery.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know why but this reminds me of stupid players claiming they're good pilots in Battlefield 3 but they're not. Hate it when a noob tries to fly for you and fail. I meant no OFFENSE to the fellas in the videos and i hope they are ok.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> To be a f18 pilot (ie. Navy) you'll need better than perfect 20/20 vision. More like 20/10 or better. Air Force ( as you mentioned earlier) has a lot more seats to fill so you should do well there. Plus if we ever get a space program again, your odds are much better to hop a space ride being a AF pilot. Also remember you'll need at least a bachelors degree to be a officer, which you have to be, to be a pilot. Unless you want helis. Then you'd want to go Army. I think you need to be a Sargent to fly a Huey type, not sure about the gunships. And motion sickness isn't a issue if you're the pilot for the same reason you can't tickle yourself....


I graduated with a BS in Electrical Engineering so I definitely meet the education requirement for officer. I can't say if my vision is 20/10 though, I haven't got it checked in a while. My main focus would be the Air Force because it seems to be the branch that utilizes technical degrees better than the other braches (I could be wrong though), so if I washed out of pilot training I wouldn't be totally screwed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> To this day I'm still tempted to join the (Australian) army as a chopper pilot, I'm pretty sure I'd get in... I'm in my second year of uni studying engineering(I'm pretty sure the recruiters would love that) and I'm perfectly healthy... the only issue I'd have is with my eyesight, luckily they will pay for and then accept you if you have laser eye surgery.


It really is something I want to do, but I am nervous of washing out of pilot school.

I am going to give myself a few more months looking for an engineering job in the aerospace & defense industry, and then apply for OCS if I still can't find anything...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> It really is something I want to do, but I am nervous of washing out of pilot school.
> I am going to give myself a few more months looking for an engineering job in the aerospace & defense industry, and then apply for OCS if I still can't find anything...


Yeah... I'm lucky in that regard, my dad has a private pilots license and I've gone up with him a fair few times. It takes me a long time to start feeling motion sickness, and I think if I did it a lot I wouldn't ever have any problems. And are you having trouble finding a job with a degree in EE? Really? Come over here if you have any trouble lol, everybody here wants engineers...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... I'm lucky in that regard, my dad has a private pilots license and I've gone up with him a fair few times. It takes me a long time to start feeling motion sickness, and I think if I did it a lot I wouldn't ever have any problems. And are you having trouble finding a job with a degree in EE? Really? Come over here if you have any trouble lol, everybody here wants engineers...


That is awesome your dad has a pilot's license!

I only want a job in the defense industry, and I have been limiting my search to a commute less than 1.5 hours each way. I live 40 minutes from NYC so I'm not in a prime location for defense contractors. So I have really limited myself. This is on top of the fact that I didn't get any internships while in school (To all the kids out there, GET AN INTERNSHIP).

When it comes down to it, I'm probably going to have to move or join the military.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> That is awesome your dad has a pilot's license!
> I only want a job in the defense industry, and I have been limiting my search to a commute less than 1.5 hours each way. I live 40 minutes from NYC so I'm not in a prime location for defense contractors. So I have really limited myself. This is on top of the fact that I didn't get any internships while in school (To all the kids out there, GET AN INTERNSHIP).
> When it comes down to it, I'm probably going to have to move or join the military.


Yeah... that would make things troublesome for you







And I'm applying for internships already... not getting any companies biting though


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have perfect vision and graduated top of my class with an engineering degree, but do experience motion sickness so I don't know how I'd fare. Although they do say most people are able to overcome it within a few flights..
> This is one of my inspirations:


Yup. Your doing what I wanted to do. I was stupid and made some bad choices that pevented me from ever going to school. I'll go, just not till all my boys are in elementary school, but it wont be with the goal to go into the USAF anymore.

Keep your chin up, and if you can get into Officer's school, the sky's the limit mate. Don't worry about washing out till your so exhausted and overwhelmed that it's an immediate concern. What's that saying, "Don't count the eggs before the chicken drops 'em" or something.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/gustavhalling/status/182808783246987264

Patch date will be released tomorrow!









I hope that includes a patch fix list!


----------



## Fr0sty

could we stay on topic please?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/gustavhalling/status/182808783246987264
> Patch date will be released tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that includes a patch fix list!


YAY!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> could we stay on topic please?


see above ^


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/#!/gustavhalling/status/182818654881198080

YES BABY!


----------



## mathelm

Anyone here playing on a console? I saw where gamestop was selling some sort of play pass for BF3 on the ps3. Do they have to pay to play same as xbox? Also, do they have VOIP naturally, or any other way?


----------



## Nocturin

....So new patch tomorrow, eh?


----------



## kcuestag

On topic, please.

And no, no patch tomorrrow, if you re read it again, it says patch DATE (and fix list) will be given tomorrow.


----------



## mathelm

Having heard many many promises from the creators of socom, zipper, back in the day. I have to ask, do they usually keep their deadlines? I mean if they give us a release date, can we count on it? This is a real question, not sarcasm. Battlefield noob here....


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Having heard many many promises from the creators of socom, zipper, back in the day. I have to ask, do they usually keep their deadlines? I mean if they give us a release date, can we count on it? This is a real question, not sarcasm. Battlefield noob here....


They never gave us a release date until now because they did not want to risk not having it due that release, I am quite sure whatever release date they give us tomorrow, they will make it on time as the patch is already completed.


----------



## digitally

I need to unlock a few co-op dog tags, whos with me?









id: Gundam-RX93v2


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They never gave us a release date until now because they did not want to risk not having it due that release, I am quite sure whatever release date they give us tomorrow, they will make it on time as the patch is already completed.


Really, not in BF1 or 2, I mean patches and what not? I wasn't paying attention at the time, but did they make whatever the release date was for BF3? Only asking because I don't want to get my hopes up like I use to with zipper. I don't think they ever made a release date.....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Has anyone in here have played this game on a Intel HD graphics card? I wanted to know if it will run the game and play at lowest res and settings. Like 800x600 res and lowest settings. I do have the latest drivers btw.


Most definitely not. My i3 laptop with integrated graphics can BARELY play L4D2 in *window mode* at 800x600 with everything on low.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Anybody have an idea why did I get kicked by punkbuster here? .. it says BC2 .. wut?
Checked if it was up to date and it was.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> On topic, please.
> And no, no patch tomorrrow, if you re read it again, it says patch DATE (and fix list) will be given tomorrow.


cannot wait to see about the main battle tanks and the lav buff they did








lets hope the apfs rounds for lav will do more damage


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> On topic, please.
> And no, no patch tomorrrow, if you re read it again, it says patch DATE (and fix list) will be given tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> cannot wait to see about the main battle tanks and the lav buff they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets hope the apfs rounds for lav will do more damage
Click to expand...

Tank buffs :O, I paired up with someone yesterday and we tore it up whenever we got in a tank.

Tomorrow should have some interesting news


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> 
> Anybody have an idea why did I get kicked by punkbuster here? .. it says BC2 .. wut?
> Checked if it was up to date and it was.


Could be a 1 day temp ban. The BC2 marker is a carryover from just modding the BC2 admin tools for use with BF3.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> 
> Anybody have an idea why did I get kicked by punkbuster here? .. it says BC2 .. wut?
> Checked if it was up to date and it was.


Highlight the text and scroll down. The reason will be after "BC2!:"


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Check this out. Was on youtube browsing related BF3 chopper vids and came across this:
> 
> 
> 
> That spin at the end looked brutal. Must've pulled some serious G's there.
> Apparently, they all survived and nobody was injured. Looks like the pilot lost power or just overcompensated and didn't count on losing altitude so fast. If the video description is correct, the pilot is facing criminal charges.
> .....wish i was flying it


His gunner is like *** noob.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tank buffs :O, I paired up with someone yesterday and we tore it up whenever we got in a tank.
> Tomorrow should have some interesting news


exactly

when im paired up with some friends on teamspeak we tear it up

so i can't wait for those news


----------



## OverClocker55

hmm my bf3 seems to launch but then says initionlizing and then stops loading.. hmm reinstall?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm my bf3 seems to launch but then says initionlizing and then stops loading.. hmm reinstall?


Can try to repair it first before doing a full reinstall.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Can try to repair it first before doing a full reinstall.


repaired and same.. It might be because of FXAA lololol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm my bf3 seems to launch but then says initionlizing and then stops loading.. hmm reinstall?


might just be the games bug itself

just try to reload that server or try another


----------



## H60Ninja

Hey have you seen My BF3 holy crap moment?









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXj8LkrPjg


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey have you seen My BF3 holy crap moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXj8LkrPjg


That was pretty cool.









What's up fr0sty? Might be on here in a bit.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey have you seen My BF3 holy crap moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXj8LkrPjg


lmao, short but sweet. Walked away from that one unscathed. Nice video


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey have you seen My BF3 holy crap moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXj8LkrPjg


lol jesus wall. These moments happen all the time, just have to be recording to share them with anyone else


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey have you seen My BF3 holy crap moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDXj8LkrPjg


Good wall.....


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Good wall.....


Yep it held up quit nicely


----------



## kcuestag

Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Just found out that the drivers I' am using are OEM since I remember I had problems using generic drivers like from Intel. But just wondering but is there a demo I can try to see how this game runs on my computer? I assume it will run better than that video since I will have the res 800x600. On Crysis 2 I get around 15-30 FPS since I have the res on 800x600. If there isn't a demo then I guess I will just have to buy the game and try it.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.


lucky







i dont have the cash to get one right now!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.


What happened to "NoMoreUpgradesUntilXmasPC"









Oh I get it, technically 1 680 is a downgrade from 3 580s. I wonder how 2 680s compare to 3 580s though.

I don't get why they only put 2GB of Vram on them, is there going to be another version with 3 or 4 GB like they did with the 580?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What happened to "NoMoreUpgradesUntilXmasPC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, technically 1 680 is a downgrade from 3 580s. I wonder how 2 680s compare to 3 580s though.
> I don't get why they only put 2GB of Vram on them, is there going to be another version with 3 or 4 GB like they did with the 580?


Yeah, EVGA says in a "couple months". MSI Lightning will probably be out in a couple months too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to "NoMoreUpgradesUntilXmasPC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, technically 1 680 is a downgrade from 3 580s. I wonder how 2 680s compare to 3 580s though.
> 
> I don't get why they only put 2GB of Vram on them, is there going to be another version with 3 or 4 GB like they did with the 580?
Click to expand...

Yes, a 4gb version will be coming.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.


Where do you get all this money....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA GTX680, we'll see how it behaves on Multiplayer at 1920x1080 and 2560x1440, will be ordering a 2nd one in a couple of weeks.


So gimme dose 580s. I'll put both of my 570s up on OCN as a freebie.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

haha you guys and your GPU updates.

i believe that it uses more CPU than it does GPU but i could be wrong or they use about the same amount

anyways anyone on tonight?

note: sli 680 is awesome if you have the cash for them. stick with what you have cause down the road there are still plenty of GPU's coming out. SLI/Tri = goodness


----------



## SkillzKillz

Just got banned for being too pro at 26-0. There seems to be a trend starting among butthurt admins.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Just got banned for being too pro at 26-0. There seems to be a trend starting among butthurt admins.


and their nub blind brothers. lol


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Just got banned for being too pro at 26-0. There seems to be a trend starting among butthurt admins.


So stop cheating


----------



## Nocturin

Darnit. BF3 just froze and closed and I had close to 8500 points and the round wasn't even halfway over. Those will most kit points too. GRRRR!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Just got banned for being too pro at 26-0. There seems to be a trend starting among butthurt admins.


gez thats lame, they should know what a cheater looks like.....Usually its the guy with 80-0 within 3mins of a match, cheating is getting bad enough where its almost once every other day now. I have seen people yell KICK player X and at that point i check stats and see believable 40-15 so your not the only one.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What happened to "NoMoreUpgradesUntilXmasPC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it, technically 1 680 is a downgrade from 3 580s. I wonder how 2 680s compare to 3 580s though.
> I don't get why they only put 2GB of Vram on them, is there going to be another version with 3 or 4 GB like they did with the 580?


Well I do plan on buying a 2nd EVGA GTX680 in a couple of weeks and that will perform better than my current 3-Way SLI of GTX580's.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Where do you get all this money....


Selling stuff...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> So gimme dose 580s. I'll put both of my 570s up on OCN as a freebie.


They're sold already, I put them up for sale on a private forum from Spain and they were sold within 2 hours!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> So stop cheating


Hur hur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Darnit. BF3 just froze and closed and I had close to 8500 points and the round wasn't even halfway over. Those will most kit points too. GRRRR!


You still get those points. The only way that you can lost points is if a server crashes while you're playing.

For example, even though I was kicked & banned from a server I still got those points and smexy KDR boost







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> gez thats lame, they should know what a cheater looks like.....Usually its the guy with 80-0 within 3mins of a match, cheating is getting bad enough where its almost once every other day now. I have seen people yell KICK player X and at that point i check stats and see believable 40-15 so your not the only one.


This round was halfway over, and I was lucky enough to get revived about 4 times. Fortunately it was on some random server that I don't care about.

I haven't seen a real hacker in months. PB & DICE must be doing something right now.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I haven't seen a real hacker in months. PB & DICE must be doing something right now.


I have seen a couple questionable and at least 2 hacks in the past week.

The hacks were on two different servers where peeps were being unloaded on and not damaged, amazingly both were snipers standing right out in the open where you could see them. The one guy on a GB rush map was literally standing 1 foot outside our base on attackers side and racked up about 25 kills 0 deaths before the admin tossed him.

Also played with a guy that killed 5 enemies with 1911 when they were rushing from 3 sides within a couple sec if that. I was coming up hallway and as I scoped in to shoot 2 guys coming behind him, I saw him spin around 360 and watched 3 of the 5 drop and then came around corner to see 2 more bodies and chatbox go full of hackusations right after. Not saying it couldnt happen, but very unlikely.

Before those it had probably been at least a month before I saw anything obvious...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone know what could cause this other than drivers?










Could it possibly be from an unstable CPU overclock? My oc was stable for 9 hours of Prime95 and 10 IntelBurnTest runs, but BF3 randomly crashed a few times so I lowered it back down to 3.5Ghz for a day and no crashes, so I put it back up to 4Ghz today and got and got this crash but no others all day.
My graphics card is overclocked too, but it has been for a while with no problems and it was stable at a little bit higher than it's at now.

Anyways, the error no sense, if my graphics card was removed I wouldn't be able to see the message


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone know what could cause this other than drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it possibly be from an unstable CPU overclock? My oc was stable for 9 hours of Prime95 and 10 IntelBurnTest runs, but BF3 randomly crashed a few times so I lowered it back down to 3.5Ghz for a day and no crashes, so I put it back up to 4Ghz today and got and got this crash but no others all day.
> My graphics card is overclocked too, but it has been for a while with no problems and it was stable at a little bit higher than it's at now.
> Anyways, the error no sense, if my graphics card was removed I wouldn't be able to see the message


I had that issue a while ago, it was a game issue, not a stability issue.

If you passed 9 hours of Prime 95 you're problem is not in the CPU stability.

Are your GPU's stable as well?

I am pretty confident to say it is a game issue, I remember I had this a month or two ago and it was pretty annoying.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Unstable GPU overclock. It can change over time.

When I first got my cards they could do 950mhz, but quickly degraded to only 930mhz, and now about 910-920mhz.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyone know what could cause this other than drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it possibly be from an unstable CPU overclock? My oc was stable for 9 hours of Prime95 and 10 IntelBurnTest runs, but BF3 randomly crashed a few times so I lowered it back down to 3.5Ghz for a day and no crashes, so I put it back up to 4Ghz today and got and got this crash but no others all day.
> My graphics card is overclocked too, but it has been for a while with no problems and it was stable at a little bit higher than it's at now.
> Anyways, the error no sense, if my graphics card was removed I wouldn't be able to see the message


I see you only have 768mb of Vram. I've gotten that before with all the settings maxed in bf3 on my 560. It's I believe an issue with not enough Vram. You bump the limit and it crashes.


----------



## mathelm

Anyone know why Origin is jacking up my CPU here? Notice it in the task manager when I first looked at the screen this morning (20 min ago). 25 to 30 plus % use. I leave it running 24/7, but have never seen this before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I haven't seen a real hacker in months. PB & DICE must be doing something right now.


I have, but all were in 2 and 4 man servers. Testing their stuff I guess. Anyone know anything about ESI wire?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I saw him spin around 360 and watched 3 of the 5 drop and then came around corner to see 2 more bodies and chatbox go full of hackusations right after. Not saying it couldnt happen, but very unlikely.


That could of just been lag...


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Hur hur.
> .


Honestly, was just messing with you; I have enough bans/kicks under my belt to know the abuse of admins.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Honestly, was just messing with you; I have enough bans/kicks under my belt to know the abuse of admins.


Yeah... I've only been banned once(for defending a friend who was getting accused of hacking, I had a better score but ok). I guess it helps that I always play with another person who has OCN tags on, and I talk in the chat a lot...


----------



## Faster_is_better

I've seen 2 hackers in the last 2 weeks, but hadn't seen one for quite a while before that. One guy was teleporting into our base AA and owning everyone, basically no way to stop him (supposedly c4 can which i found out end of game), then a typical aimbotter on a metro game.

wait... today is supposed to be the announcement!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... I've only been banned once(for defending a friend who was getting accused of hacking, I had a better score but ok). I guess it helps that I always play with another person who has OCN tags on, and I talk in the chat a lot...


But trolling dem noobs in chat is the best part.


----------



## Fr0sty

this profile made me laugh

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/IIlIllllIIIllllI/


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> this profile made me laugh
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/IIlIllllIIIllllI/


Yeah his funny =)) ! 58 unlocks in a game....2k kills in 3h in 8 games







))


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Yeah his funny =)) ! 58 unlocks in a game....2k kills in 3h in 8 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Yes, but it was a solid 3 hours.... I mean look at his last game. It took a whole 14 minutes to get 1295 kills and 39 deaths...


----------



## mav2000

Hey guys, am reinstalling bf3. I have saved the old games folder ...origin games.

Which part do I need to copy to not download the whole update again?


----------



## kcuestag

This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.

They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.

I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


I'm pretty sure Sony must've paid them quite a hefty sum of money to be able to get the patch early.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... I've only been banned once(for defending a friend who was getting accused of hacking, I had a better score but ok). I guess it helps that I always play with another person who has OCN tags on, and I talk in the chat a lot...


Most of my bans were in the first couple months of BF3's life; the frequency of me being banned/kicked has almost come to a complete halt since I've found good servers that i stick to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


I get that they have a contract with Sony to receive DLC before the other platforms, but to include patches in that deal is ridiculous.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Honestly, was just messing with you; I have enough bans/kicks under my belt to know the abuse of admins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


No bro you're wrong ! CnC tiberium twilight and red alert 3 were the best ! oh wait ?! In all seriousness they ruined all the franchises they touched


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> 
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> 
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


Sony had some deal that they got some stuff released a week earlier, although patches shouldn't be included in this....

There is plenty of evidence suggesting the game was catered to console, it seems they have to patch in the PC aspects now...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.


The lead developer already admitted that he lied when he said the PC platform was the lead platform because the PC community was so vocal. Even when this patch eventually lands, it's still not going to make BF3 a real BF2 successor.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> repaired and same.. It might be because of FXAA lololol


Same problem when I tried fxaa. Looks like I will have to go with a full os reinstall.







If that's dosen't work, I might just have to whine to ea/find a new game.


----------



## [email protected]

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/game-update-will-drop-on-the-27th-of-march-for-playstation-3-xbox-360-and-pc-will-come-soon/

Read very carefully what is added and not to mention the medic,sniper,ammo and assault icons on mini maps. This is gonna help A LOT!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is pathetic, as I thought, I was completely right.
> They're going to Release PS3 patch on Tuesday March 27th, while PC and Xbox will have to wait another week, just like Back to Karkand.
> I remember DICE saying PC was the leading platform, I can pretty much laugh at that right now, they have lied to us, humiliated us, and robbed us, good luck making me buy another Battlefield game again, EA is ruinning every game they touch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lead developer already admitted that he lied when he said the PC platform was the lead platform because the PC community was so vocal. Even when this patch eventually lands, it's still not going to make BF3 a real BF2 successor.
Click to expand...

They never said that. They said that PC WAS the lead platform, but that late into development they had to switch focus to the consoles because they were falling behind and weren't going to meet the release date.

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/324517/battlefield-3-lead-platform-switched-to-consoles-mid-development/


----------



## [email protected]

I wish this could happen to every BF3 cheater or any FPS cheater out there today


----------



## [email protected]

I lol'd at the ending. I wish we had a soundboard like that for the game lol.


----------



## DeckerDontPlay

That looked incredibly fake (the CS vid) . But yes, I see your point and agree.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wish this could happen to every BF3 cheater or any FPS cheater out there today


I hope he was actually cheating. "Hey I *THINK* we've got...........", oops, too late. Are there really idiots that turn up to paid events with hacks so obvious you can tell just by looking over their shoulder?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm i see a lot to like in the patch notes. This might bug some people
Quote:


> -C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.


Better get your trolling done quick!

Awesome comma rose fixes, all in all this patch looks excellent!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I hope he was actually cheating. "Hey I *THINK* we've got...........", oops, too late. Are there really idiots that turn up to paid events with hacks so obvious you can tell just by looking over their shoulder?


Yes, the video was a publicity stunt for their lan center. Quite old too.


----------



## mathelm

*Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.*

May be needed, but not exactly correct... right? I could see the ECM killing a laser lock, but flares?!?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> *Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.*
> May be needed, but not exactly correct... right? I could see the ECM killing a laser lock, but flares?!?


The US Javelin in the game, isn't supposed to lock onto air vehicles anyways. It can only be manually fired at a hovering target. Hopefully they'll fix the sound bug where you get zero audble warning there's an incoming Javelin. Soflam bugs out too, where you never know it has even locked on to you. Even stingers sometimes don't give a lock on sound and only give the incoming beeps at the last second.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> *Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.*
> May be needed, but not exactly correct... right? I could see the ECM killing a laser lock, but flares?!?


laser locks cannot be broken in real life

its a freakin laser pointed to something ..

so really theres no way to avoid it and yes there are aa laser guided or assisted missile that exist


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The US Javelin in the game, isn't supposed to lock onto air vehicles anyways. It can only be manually fired at a hovering target. Hopefully they'll fix the sound bug where you get zero audble warning there's an incoming Javelin. Soflam bugs out too, where you never know it has even locked on to you. Even stingers sometimes don't give a lock on sound and only give the incoming beeps at the last second.


They can if someones lasering it with a soflam or the 3rd seat in a tank. And what you're getting hit with without warning may be a TV missile from a heli or a guided rocket...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> They can if someones lasering it with a soflam or the 3rd seat in a tank. And what you're getting hit with without warning may be a TV missile from a heli or a guided rocket...


Right, but the CITV is considered the same as soflam. The US Javelins used in the game can't lock onto moving air vehicles in real life. They're just too incompetent to fix in BF3 so they've turned it into a "feature".

And I'm not talking about TV missiles or guided rockets, because it makes the same audible incoming beep warning that any stinger/igla/aa makes when it's coming towards you. I never said it hits me. Only that quite often there's zero locking on audble warning from stingers/aa, only a last second multiple beeps after it's been fired. Soflams sometimes don't give a locking on or locked warning either. Javelins, have never made any audible warning period, since the first major patch. It's a game bug, one of a couple dozen for choppers.


----------



## mathelm

Never had that happen (no pre lock warning) from aa missiles... Can also here when lasers are trying to lock me up...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Never had that happen (no pre lock warning) from aa missiles... Can also here when lasers are trying to lock me up...


It doesn't always happen, but when you're dedicated to chopper flying with a squadmate and you're constantly running into other chopper bugs like TV missile killing your own chopper, Hydras shooting your own chopper, missiles locking onto invisible targets and giving an audble tone that you are locked on but no orange box(usually after enemy flares), havoc rudder not working when you roll, getting shot out of chopper by stingers(supposed to be fixed in incoming patch), etc., it's just one more annoyance making the broken game irritating to play for more than a couple rounds.


----------



## mathelm

Oh I don't doubt you one bit. Kind of wondering how many are game hiccups, and how many fall under the H word.

Had a guy the other nite on a 4 man server who had super stealth (imposable to even start to lock on to him). While he could hardly fly the thing, and I still suck with the rockets, I finally just rammed him. He crashed and within a couple seconds he killed me with no weapon shown or listed on the kill cam...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

What's the H word?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> What's the H word?


Hax I'm sure is what he meant

so anyone want to get one of the always empty ocn servers started?


----------



## mathelm

Hack... Not a welcomed topic in this thread per mods...


----------



## Thingamajig

Just had a pretty laggy game (note slight rubberbanding in video), recorded two moments where i saved my skin from imminent death:






The enemy Havoc made the mistake of flying too high after countering (While i flew backwards maintaining below radar so he couldn't lock) which made him an easy target. I assume he was expecting the jet to finish me off before i fired. Sucks for him. Hah. Glad i caught the jet in my periphiral vision (you see me bank harder to the right to evade him).

I was also aware of the upcoming sand dune behind me, trying to keep below radar but not too low so i hit my tail on the dune. This is one of my favourite techinques for taking down enemy attack choppers engaging me.

Thanks goes to my gunner for helping me make that nemesis kill.

The second scene involved me going evasive after infantry AA around E was trying to lock on. I flew into the direct path of an unspotted Mob AA, yet still managed to escape. Lucky me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Never had that happen (no pre lock warning) from aa missiles... Can also here when lasers are trying to lock me up...


I've lost count how many times this has happened to me. Worst of all are those occasions where you've been locked, counter, then think you've saved yourself, only to have a missile hit with no warning a few moments later. Some of those missiles are extremely persistent. I had one flying in circles around me for a good 10 seconds like a fly circling poop. It was actually quite funny, especially when i decided to fly low and let it hit the dirt, only to have the splash damage disable me xD. Wish i Fraps'ed that.


----------



## Fr0sty

having problems with my g500 ... it doesnt seem to recognize applications like bf3 especially when i've assigned key to buttons ... it always revert to normal profile ..

and even the dpi button doesnt seem to work etc...

what to do


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> having problems with my g500 ... it doesnt seem to recognize applications like bf3 especially when i've assigned key to buttons ... it always revert to normal profile ..
> and even the dpi button doesnt seem to work etc...
> what to do


Haven't tried a second time to assign bf3 buttons to mine, but it seems to only like the profile you "burn" to it.... And of course it only holds 1 profile...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Just had a pretty laggy game (note slight rubberbanding in video), recorded two moments where i saved my skin from imminent death:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The enemy Havoc made the mistake of flying too high after countering (While i flew backwards maintaining below radar so he couldn't lock) which made him an easy target. I assume he was expecting the jet to finish me off before i fired. Sucks for him. Hah. Glad i caught the jet in my periphiral vision (you see me bank harder to the right to evade him).
> I was also aware of the upcoming sand dune behind me, trying to keep below radar but not too low so i hit my tail on the dune. This is one of my favourite techinques for taking down enemy attack choppers engaging me.
> Thanks goes to my gunner for helping me make that nemesis kill.


I noticed you're not using air radar. What is your attack heli/lawnmower load out?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I noticed you're not using air radar. What is your attack heli/lawnmower load out?


As i rely alot on the element of surprise, it's often:

Stealth/ECM/Heatseekers

Otherwise, it's:

GuidedRockets/ECM/Heatseekers

I won't touch air radar - it doesn't allow me to explode the map view which i often do to get a sense of whats on the battlefield. I can predict what is where quite easily by doing this. Air radar = poop imo.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Best morning of gaming ever...
1st game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26268572/1/311973060/
2nd game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26271629/1/311973060/
3rd game: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26272866/1/311973060/

I'll take that.... Oh, btw. I'm Philaphlous!
















PKP on support is nuts! 2-3 rounds = kill every time....so legit


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I won't touch air radar - it doesn't allow me to explode the map view which i often do to get a sense of whats on the battlefield. I can predict what is where quite easily by doing this. Air radar = poop imo.


No good jet pilots when you play? Or dose constant moving in and around structures take care of them?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> No good jet pilots when you play? Or dose constant moving in and around structures take care of them?


Lol, i would say there's plenty of skilled pilots when i play, both chopper and jet. And yes, sometimes you come across the odd rookie too, which you can usually tell a mile off as they often don't countermeasure when appropriate - and if they do, it's flares, not ECM's.

One on one, i'm pretty confident i could take on any jet pilot regardless of their skill level, and i've took on some pretty skilled pilots. One jet is a challenge, more than one is near impossible. A gunner certainly helps in this scenario.

Flying in and out of buildings definitely helps, though. But i find if i'm going to engage a jet, the higher i am the better. Once a jet fires on me he becomes my top priority (Considering how OP'ed their cannons are), as i assume he'll come back at me when i least expect it.

This is why i avoid instant vehicle respawn servers - by the time i've destroyed a jet, he's back in the pilot seat for revenge before i've time to prepare myself. Before you know it you've annoyed so many people on the opposing team, it's you vs them. In fact, such servers arn't worth playing on for this reason as they consist of petty personal fights between people, rather then being focused on the objectives as a whole.

Additionally, i think jet handling needs revision. They don't stall and they can crawl to hovering speeds to line up targets like as though there's no gravity. Total nonsense and boarderline cheating, imo.


----------



## C64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> They don't stall and they can crawl to hovering speeds to line up targets like as though there's no gravity. Total nonsense, imo.


Jets can stall if they fly upwards too slowly or if they hit the soft ceilling of the map. Heli doesn't have to worry about that since they just stop going up when they reach the ceilling. For lining up targets the slowest I've gone with the flanker was 92 I believe, which is really slow, but you lose any ability to turn going that slow.

Taking a turn too slowly made my plane stall/freeze as though there was no gravity but gravity kicked in and I started to fall about 200m before gaining enough thrust to finish the turn and pull up.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Just had a pretty laggy game (note slight rubberbanding in video), recorded two moments where i saved my skin from imminent death: The enemy Havoc made the mistake of flying too high after countering (While i flew backwards maintaining below radar so he couldn't lock) which made him an easy target. I assume he was expecting the jet to finish me off before i fired. Sucks for him. Hah. Glad i caught the jet in my periphiral vision (you see me bank harder to the right to evade him).
> I was also aware of the upcoming sand dune behind me, trying to keep below radar but not too low so i hit my tail on the dune. This is one of my favourite techinques for taking down enemy attack choppers engaging me.
> Thanks goes to my gunner for helping me make that nemesis kill.
> The second scene involved me going evasive after infantry AA around E was trying to lock on. I flew into the direct path of an unspotted Mob AA, yet still managed to escape. Lucky me.
> I've lost count how many times this has happened to me. Worst of all are those occasions where you've been locked, counter, then think you've saved yourself, only to have a missile hit with no warning a few moments later. Some of those missiles are extremely persistent. I had one flying in circles around me for a good 10 seconds like a fly circling poop. It was actually quite funny, especially when i decided to fly low and let it hit the dirt, only to have the splash damage disable me xD. Wish i Fraps'ed that.


Nice flying man! That's definitely better than mine, and I'm consider myself to be a fairly good pilot. Over 200 chopper kills for me, but that's still probably better than my best flying. Especially avoiding the aa.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64*
> 
> Jets can stall if they fly upwards too slowly or if they hit the soft ceilling of the map. Heli doesn't have to worry about that since they just stop going up when they reach the ceilling. For lining up targets the slowest I've gone with the flanker was 92 I believe, which is really slow, but you lose any ability to turn going that slow.
> Taking a turn too slowly made my plane stall/freeze as though there was no gravity but gravity kicked in and I started to fall about 200m before gaining enough thrust to finish the turn and pull up.


The fall rate is whats troubling. Rather than fall like a 15+tonne weight, they simply "glide" down giving the pilot plenty of time to spot, recover and prepare targets. I remember thinking that the F-35 introduced in B2K was pointless, considering jets behave in a similar manner anyway.

Such behavior in a helicopter makes sense, but no, not a jet - unless it's the F-35.

I also think jets need to scrap this automatic landing gear crap. landing gear needs to be mapped to a key.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nice flying man! That's definitely better than mine, and I'm consider myself to be a fairly good pilot. Over 200 chopper kills for me, but that's still probably better than my best flying. Especially avoiding the aa.


Thanks







. you sure you don't mean over 200 hours flight time? Pretty sure i've got at least ten times that amount - but then i've invested around 100 hours 87 hours in the viper alone. How long have you been flying?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Th1ng4m4j1g/vehicles/334279223/pc/


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26276955/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26274138/1/338586921/

some good gunner runs


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> The fall rate is whats troubling. Rather than fall like a 15+tonne weight, they simply "glide" down giving the pilot plenty of time to spot, recover and prepare targets. I remember thinking that the F-35 introduced in B2K was pointless, considering jets behave in a similar manner anyway.
> Such behavior in a helicopter makes sense, but no, not a jet - unless it's the F-35.
> I also think jets need to scrap this automatic landing gear crap. landing gear needs to be mapped to a key.


Wait? Are you saying the chopper glides down in real life? And, that is should do the same in bf3?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wait? Are you saying the chopper glides down in real life? And, that is should do the same in bf3?


no,he is saying the chopper glide in bf3 and they shouldnt

they weight some 15ton or so .. so they should fall like so


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no,he is saying the chopper glide in bf3 and they shouldnt
> they weight some 15ton or so .. so they should fall like so


I agree completely. Or at least fall like in bf2 where they actually twisted and turned.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wait? Are you saying the chopper glides down in real life? And, that is should do the same in bf3?


Nono, but come to think of it, unless the main rotor is destroyed, they (choppers) would "float" down, yes, even if the engine lost all power. With forward momentum chopper pilots can recover and land relatively safely from engine failure (in real life), provided the rotors are still spinning and arn't damaged.

I'm actually talking about the jets. They can go so slow that instead of falling at an acceptable rate, they just float down like a chopper would. It's not what i'd describe as a "stall". In reality, if a jet went as slow as one in BF3, it would hit the dirt considerably faster and stall at a higher airspeed.

Love your avatar btw.

Speaking of rotor failure, i'd love to see choppers suffer from rear rotor failure with a few well placed hits, that would be fun trying to recover from. For the sake of balance though, jets should also have some sort of weakness....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I agree completely. Or at least fall like in bf2 where they actually twisted and turned.


i have a question regarding the chopper guided missile.. have you ever had a bug that the missile would turn around the target 2 or 3 times before hitting it even when its locked by a designator???


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have a question regarding the chopper guided missile.. have you ever had a bug that the missile would turn around the target 2 or 3 times before hitting it even when its locked by a designator???


Yes. It always gives me a chuckle every time i see it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Yes. It always gives me a chuckle every time i see it.


glad i am not the only one experiencing this bug then


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i have a question regarding the chopper guided missile.. have you ever had a bug that the missile would turn around the target 2 or 3 times before hitting it even when its locked by a designator???


Never seen it. Seen it halfway circle when it couldn't turn tight enough, but not that.


----------



## spikexp

I don't know why, but I'm so bad with vehicle in BF3, it's not even funny. I prefer infantry only because of that...

Anybody have tips for me?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64*
> 
> Jets can stall if they fly upwards too slowly or if they hit the soft ceilling of the map. Heli doesn't have to worry about that since they just stop going up when they reach the ceilling. For lining up targets the slowest I've gone with the flanker was 92 I believe, which is really slow, but you lose any ability to turn going that slow.
> Taking a turn too slowly made my plane stall/freeze as though there was no gravity but gravity kicked in and I started to fall about 200m before gaining enough thrust to finish the turn and pull up.


A stall is always violent. As if someone cut the string that was holding you up. The jets on BF3 do not stall, they simply stop responding to input, and lose altitude....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wait? Are you saying the chopper glides down in real life? And, that is should do the same in bf3?


Sort of, it's called auto rotation technique. Basically all helis have a weighted power drive line to the rotors so that they have a reserve of kinetic energy built up. When a pilot loses power, he immediately feathers the blades to zero lift so as not to use any of his reserved kinetic energy, and falls like a rock (most can actually go to a full negative pitch so as to add energy, while at the same time slow their fall). At a certain altitude, he once again feathers his blades to full lift (slams on the brakes) and if timed right, lightly touches down.....

But in real life, me no like the helis.... Way too many right angles in their drive line....






Another good one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjUueBU6t8c&context=C44e33b7ADvjVQa1PpcFN7I3j5vVMRV3XS8fTwUtnuyBjUKgYiRvg=

btw... No serious injury's reported on either....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice I learned something. Thanks.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> A stall is always violent. As if someone cut the string that was holding you up. The jets on BF3 do not stall, they simply stop responding to input, and lose altitude....


Very, veeerrry slowly







That's what's ridiculous about jets. They're so out of place in this game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Sort of, it's called auto rotation technique. Basically all helis have a weighted power drive line to the rotors so that they have a reserve of kinetic energy built up. When a pilot loses power, he immediately feathers the blades to zero lift so as not to use any of his reserved kinetic energy, and falls like a rock (most can actually go to a full negative pitch so as to add energy, while at the same time slow their fall). At a certain altitude, he once again feathers his blades to full lift (slams on the brakes) and if timed right, lightly touches down.....
> But in real life, me no like the helis.... Way too many right angles in their drive line....


Thanks, this is exactly what i meant














I could remember seeing a program about helicopters and it did go over Autorotation, I just couldn't remember what it was called.

Simply put guys, your chopper engine fails (but rotors continue to spin) you compensate by trading altitude for forward speed - that gets the rotors RPM up, like a windmill in the﻿ wind. Once you have enough rotation on the main rotor, you can "glide" to the ground, use that RPM to reduce your vertical speed (Rate of descent), and land softly.





Off topic, but I wish this game supported Track IR, it would make flight so much easier. But then i suppose this would give many an unfair advantage...


----------



## IronWill1991

That was a good rush match for me. This is actually my second rush on this map. My team managed to win even we did bad at the beginning. After 150 hours of BF3 since the launch date, I got good at it. This is my first BF game and my first online shooter game. I did play the beta version which helps me to get know the game. Over week, I have been playing Grand Bazaar and Seine Crossing as an assault. (I love reviving people.) I think they are great maps for an assault. I keep getting K/D ratio around 1.5 to over 2.0. In two matches, I got over 3.5 ratio. I might play open maps more when the SCAR-H gets bluff again. In this video, it appears I need to work on killing the running enemy.


----------



## Thingamajig

Why i hate battlelog:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347943571360/

Also, this is why i hate the console community.

Place your bets, how old is this fella? 10? 12? 13?


----------



## Fr0sty

lol 12x slope sinper

yo guys protect your mcons


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Why i hate battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347943571360/
> Also, this is why i hate the console community.
> Place your bets, how old is this fella? 10? 12? 13?


lol.. I think it's funny.....

His profile says he's 19... Of course judging from his comments, this could just be his IQ..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Why i hate battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347943571360/
> Also, this is why i hate the console community.
> Place your bets, how old is this fella? 10? 12? 13?


Probably 18, but just a dumbass idiot. And age doesn't matter that much, lots of people though I was like 20 before they found out my real age.


----------



## roasty

Where is a good server to learn to fly on? I would love to make this my next achievement in BF3 but so many servers have such great pilots it makes it a real challenge to get some good flight time.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> Where is a good server to learn to fly on? I would love to make this my next achievement in BF3 but so many servers have such great pilots it makes it a real challenge to get some good flight time.


moose's

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/servers/show/a51fbf2b-972b-4c2e-939e-65e8042502bb/Moose-s-Flying-School-2-player-Caspian-Border/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26276955/1/338586921/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26274138/1/338586921/
> some good gunner runs


Very nice, bro. Was TerraByte flying? He's really gotten that flying down. But that dude was born to play fps games so I expect nothing less from him.









Here's what me and TerraByteX did yesterday; he flew I gunned:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26202835/1/328550580/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Very nice, bro. Was TerraByte flying? He's really gotten that flying down. But that dude was born to play fps games so I expect nothing less from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what me and TerraByteX did yesterday; he flew I gunned:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26202835/1/328550580/


of course terra was flying

nice 32-8 run as gunner









LOL 64 players mav fight





battlefield friends part deux






lol at the beta test part at the end


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Why i hate battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347943571360/
> Also, this is why i hate the console community.
> Place your bets, how old is this fella? 10? 12? 13?


Just as much as I hate someone like that, I also hate people who feel need to defend PC's like they created the platform. It's just like the mac vs. pc's argument, WHO CARES. It's one of the reasons I don't even attempt to browse 4chan anymore.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> of course terra was flying


Yeah he picked up chopper skills really quick.

You guys did really well together.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Very nice, bro. Was TerraByte flying? He's really gotten that flying down. But that dude was born to play fps games so I expect nothing less from him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what me and TerraByteX did yesterday; he flew I gunned:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26202835/1/328550580/


Tell him I'm proud. Earliest I will be able to play again will be around Thursday or late Wednesday.

~fat_jet


----------



## IronWill1991

While I'm looking back at my recorded match, I noticed something strange. The enemy soldier "deytookmyname" was about to kill me, but was killed by nearby teammate. The kill info or whatever it is called on upper right screen said he was killed by somebody appeared 7 SECONDS before he shot down. Is this some kind of lag I'm experiencing? My ping is around 20-40. Plus I recorded this match with fraps at 50 fps.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

You are on Metro, so I think its just because so many kills are happening, the the kill feed can't keep up with them. I have left a game and people have said 5 minutes later that I apparently am still popping up getting kills.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> You are on Metro, so I think its just because so many kills are happening, the the kill feed can't keep up with them. I have left a game and people have said 5 minutes later that I apparently am still popping up getting kills.


It makes sense. 64 players on a small map can do that. bty this is Tehran Highway.


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone feel like getting the 64 man ocn server started?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> anyone feel like getting the 64 man ocn server started?


I would but bf3 is broke for me atm.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

How do u remap the grave key(the one that opens console)? I tried using sharpkeys but somehow it ignores the remap on opening it but it obeys the remap after the console is already opened so you can't close it.


----------



## digitally

did you tried using realmware's bf3 setting editor?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> did you tried using realmware's bf3 setting editor?


Yeah, no option to rebind it. I also can't use AutoHotkey either since PB kicks for that now apparently.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> anyone feel like getting the 64 man ocn server started?


Does anyone here have admin access to the server?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Does anyone here have admin access to the server?


_GHO and Sin100 but that's it. If they have access they have game server moderator below their user title.


----------



## Nemesis158

short little vid of me flying in eyefinity:




sorry for the low quality 1. my internet is crappy 2. it was recorded in eyefinity.
i will post other vids in normal aspect ratios as well


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice flying.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nice flying.


C'mon Noah what are you doing ? We are missing you on TS and BF3. This is my week off from college you better be on BRAH !


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> short little vid of me flying in eyefinity:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the low quality 1. my internet is crappy 2. it was recorded in eyefinity.
> i will post other vids in normal aspect ratios as well


Pretty sweet. What do you have your field of view set at? 180 degrees?

btw I reposted your vid in the *Official ATi/AMD EyeFinity Club* thread.......


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> C'mon Noah what are you doing ? We are missing you on TS and BF3. This is my week off from college you better be on BRAH !


I gotta reinstall my os and then redownload the game before I can do anything. I am going to hurry, but best you can hope for is late Wednesday. I can still come on ts if you want.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Pretty sweet. What do you have your field of view set at? 180 degrees?
> btw I reposted your vid in the *Official ATi/AMD EyeFinity Club* thread.......


The FOV is at default. i didnt change it because i find it works just fine. Eyefinity really adds a level of depth to the game because you can actually use your peripheral vision to see things you wouldn't be able to without it. I think it has actually improved my gameplay


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I gotta reinstall my os and then redownload the game before I can do anything. I am going to hurry, but best you can hope for is late Wednesday. I can still come on ts if you want.


come on ts even if you dont play


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> come on ts even if you dont play


Alright.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I gotta reinstall my os and then redownload the game before I can do anything. I am going to hurry, but best you can hope for is late Wednesday. I can still come on ts if you want.


Man that blows.

We were all on yesterday and literally *steam rolled* the servers we got on. Precision_PC (Nate) was on too and you can only imagine what having him and TerraByteX together on the team did for us. I think we reeled off 9 wins in a row; Rush, TDM, Conquest--it was crazy. We were always like top 5 and each got a few MVPs.

Hope you get it all squared away soon. I know how much trouble re-installs can be.









Keep your powder dry bro.


----------



## mathelm

BF3 took the longest to install of any game ever for me, and when you think you're almost there, a extremely slow 4+ gig update must be downloaded. I don't see how y'all (yes I'm from the south) make it without doing drive images. Just a week ago, I finally stepped into the 21st century and bought a SSD. I plugged it in, dropped in my windows PE CD, 40 minutes later I pickup right where I left off. BF3, passwords, browser tabs, everything, all right where I left them, just quite a bit faster now. And I'm still using vista. I've read that you can do it with a thumb drive in win7.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man that blows.
> We were all on yesterday and literally *steam rolled* the servers we got on. Precision_PC (Nate) was on too and you can only imagine what having him and TerraByteX together on the team did for us. I think we reeled off 9 wins in a row; Rush, TDM, Conquest--it was crazy. We were always like top 5 and each got a few MVPs.
> Hope you get it all squared away soon. I know how much trouble re-installs can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your powder dry bro.


nate and terra together sure brings some massive beasting when we play

cannot wait to play with all of you guys again


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> nate and terra together sure brings some massive beasting when we play
> cannot wait to play with all of you guys again


You're part of the team; we always have ammo for you, brother.







If I only had 2 bullets left I'd give you one fr0sty...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man that blows.
> We were all on yesterday and literally *steam rolled* the servers we got on. Precision_PC (Nate) was on too and you can only imagine what having him and TerraByteX together on the team did for us. I think we reeled off 9 wins in a row; Rush, TDM, Conquest--it was crazy. We were always like top 5 and each got a few MVPs.
> Hope you get it all squared away soon. I know how much trouble re-installs can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your powder dry bro.


I running a full speed reinstall so I hope to be there soon. I am sad I missed all those games.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You're part of the team; we always have ammo for you, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If I only had 2 bullets left I'd give you one fr0sty*...


He didn't say how fast that bullet would be traveling when he gave it to you......









lol

EDIT:

Saw the guy that played Graddy on sanford n son tell a story about Red Foxx after he had died. He said he owed him some money and Red and sent word for him to meet him in his office. He walk in and Red tossed him a .38 bullet. Graddy says "whats this?" Red said " if you don't pay me that money, next time it's gonna come a whole lot faster"........lol


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man that blows.
> We were all on yesterday and literally *steam rolled* the servers we got on. Precision_PC (Nate) was on too and you can only imagine what having him and TerraByteX together on the team did for us. I think we reeled off 9 wins in a row; Rush, TDM, Conquest--it was crazy. We were always like top 5 and each got a few MVPs.
> Hope you get it all squared away soon. I know how much trouble re-installs can be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your powder dry bro.


Thanks bro. You were on a tear yesterday too.
Not much the enemy team could do. Well run into some better teams who will give up more of a challenge.
How about Jullian getting kicked for cheating on the G4L server, bros were mad.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think we lost two rush rounds on Sharki and had one CQ match that was within 25 tickets or so, but overall is was pure domination.







IF you guys like playing on that server, you should appeal that ban.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Deing.... I didn't know 40k+ points was possible in a game.... 64 player, 1000ticket conquest large is nuts!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26432985/1/311973060/

Can't wait for this patch on Tuesday. Hopefully this netcode/lag issue is fixed!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Deing.... I didn't know 40k+ points was possible in a game.... 64 player, 1000ticket conquest large is nuts!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26432985/1/311973060/
> Can't wait for this patch on Tuesday. Hopefully this netcode/lag issue is fixed!


It's only Tuesday for the ps3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You're part of the team; we always have ammo for you, brother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I only had 2 bullets left I'd give you one fr0sty...


:O seriously







wow what a nice thing to say

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26443230/1/338586921/ loved this game









beast mode was deffinatly on


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Thanks bro. You were on a tear yesterday too.
> Not much the enemy team could do. Well run into some better teams who will give up more of a challenge.
> How about Jullian getting kicked for cheating on the G4L server, bros were mad.


Not playing on G4L servers again ! like i could anyway after getting banned lol.They have cheap admins who kick you for a mearly 43 with 5.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> :O seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a nice thing to say
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26443230/1/338586921/ loved this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast mode was deffinatly on


Beast gunning brah







we oned the skies as usually


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Not playing on G4L servers again ! like i could anyway after getting banned lol.They have cheap admins who kick you for a mearly 43 with 5.


I see scores like that all the time on that server
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> :O seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow what a nice thing to say
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26443230/1/338586921/ loved this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast mode was deffinatly on


Frosty your getting close to the TV missile if you have another round like that.


----------



## ruarcs30

Hum, squad death match is just stupid if someone ask me. Tried it for the first time to day and im not going to try it again,hehe.


----------



## Fr0sty

22 defib kills left before service star








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I see scores like that all the time on that server
> Frosty your getting close to the TV missile if you have another round like that.


thanks







that's my intention .. getting tired of the bugged out guided missile


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 22 defib kills left before service star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's my intention .. getting tired of the bugged out guided missile


Wait till you kill your pilot with the TV Missile


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Wait till you kill your pilot with the TV Missile


What I was about to say.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Wait till you kill your pilot with the TV Missile


arent they suposed to fix this in the next patch?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> arent they suposed to fix this in the next patch?


Yeah.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah.


Lets hope so... I've had it happen to me once or twice, so annoying. On a sidenote, anybody else kill people in the static AA with TV missiles? I have once... I didn't know it was possible!


----------



## Dustin_Broke

I' am glad that now I can use generic drivers since I recovered my system like new again I guess there was something wrong before that made the generic drivers not work right. But anyways is there a demo I can download for BF3? I want to try this game out. Thanks


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> I' am glad that now I can use generic drivers since I recovered my system like new again I guess there was something wrong before that made the generic drivers not work right. But anyways is there a demo I can download for BF3? I want to try this game out. Thanks


There is no demo.

I don't know why you keep pushing this issue. You are not going to have a playable experience with integrated graphics...


----------



## Dustin_Broke

Well I know that I can play Mass Effect 3 and I get around 17-20 FPS and upto 31 FPS when playing and lowest is 10 when it's heavy and lot of movement. When it's playing the video I get around 30 to 40 FPS.

All I' am saying is that there is likely a chance that I can play with lowest res and settings like 800x600 for BF3. But for Mass Effect 3 I' am using whatever is the default settings are and it looks like it's 1024x768. I haven't looked at the settings on what it's set to yet. I just assumed that the game auto detects the settings to play well. Also looks like the drivers from Intel helped to get more FPS.

But eatherway if there is no demo then I guess I have to buy them game.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I'm sorry but less than 30FPS will be completely unplayable, and it seems that you will not be able to achieve that no matter the settings.

In saying that, if you want to play games laptops definitely aren't the best place to start... get a desktop if you want to play games, otherwise get a console


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Lets hope so... I've had it happen to me once or twice, so annoying. On a sidenote, anybody else kill people in the static AA with TV missiles? I have once... I didn't know it was possible!


c4 will also work so i've heard
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well I know that I can play Mass Effect 3 and I get around 17-20 FPS and upto 31 FPS when playing and lowest is 10 when it's heavy and lot of movement. When it's playing the video I get around 30 to 40 FPS.
> All I' am saying is that there is likely a chance that I can play with lowest res and settings like 800x600 for BF3. But for Mass Effect 3 I' am using whatever is the default settings are and it looks like it's 1024x768. I haven't looked at the settings on what it's set to yet. I just assumed that the game auto detects the settings to play well. Also looks like the drivers from Intel helped to get more FPS.
> But eatherway if there is no demo then I guess I have to buy them game.


20fps isnt fluid at all .. dont expect bf3 to be .. its that simple .. either get a ps3 and bf3 on console or dont play the game


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Lets hope so... I've had it happen to me once or twice, so annoying. On a sidenote, anybody else kill people in the static AA with TV missiles? I have once... I didn't know it was possible!


Well it's listed in their patch log, so it should.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> c4 will also work so i've heard
> 20fps isnt fluid at all .. dont expect bf3 to be .. its that simple .. either get a ps3 and bf3 on console or dont play the game


cool, I was just lucky I think... I had a friend on the other team trying to shoot us down with the static AA so I just shot it with TV missiles, I got a hit marker with the first one and killed him with the second. I really didn't expect it to happen but it did









Also, C4 disappearing when you die is a bad decision on DICE's part... even just leaving it there for 5 seconds after you respawn would be awesome, I just hate it when I get killed after putting 3 things of C4 on a tank... blowing it up gives me a bit of satisfaction, but having it disappear would be really bad


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> arent they suposed to fix this in the next patch?


They claimed they fixed it in the last patch though, along with not getting shot out of chopper/jets by stingers. Hope they mean it this time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry but less than 30FPS will be completely unplayable, and it seems that you will not be able to achieve that no matter the settings.
> In saying that, if you want to play games laptops definitely aren't the best place to start... get a desktop if you want to play games, otherwise get a console


Yeah, TV Missiles and C4 can. Especially on Noshahr Canals where some bafoon parked an aircraft carrier right next shore and the C-RAM can shoot the Russians taking off in their base.


----------



## scutzi128

Not really BF3 related but I figured some of you guys might enjoy this vid I got the other day.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Reinstall has been going *WAY* better than expected. If bf3 works correctly I will be on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Reinstall has been going *WAY* better than expected. If bf3 works correctly I will be on tomorrow morning.


And then the patch comes out, and then you'll have to reinstall again. LOL.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Reinstall has been going *WAY* better than expected. If bf3 works correctly I will be on tomorrow morning.


It does seem to fix alot of issues, it helped when I was getting sound loop issues and BF3.exe crashes.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> And then the patch comes out, and then you'll have to reinstall again. LOL.


Doubt it. Patch usually seems to fix things.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Not really BF3 related but I figured some of you guys might enjoy this vid I got the other day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A Chinook siting.... Never had an erge to ride in one a those....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Doubt it. Patch usually seems to fix things.


and break things....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> and break things....


Touche.


----------



## Caz

Just bought BF3 for PC (been playing on 360) via newegg. Should be here mid-week this week. Anyone want to estimate my FPS for me at 720p? Not sure about settings yet.

I've gone on the Tube and looked for GT 430's running BF3 at 720p, but no one has a CPU as good as mine and as ****ty a GPU as mine. Most of those guys with GT 430's (mine is a 1GB DDR3) hit about 30fps on a mid-range CPU at High Settings. Don't bring up an 'upgrade your rig's components' debate, because I am leaving this the way it is, and going to build something new in a month or so with a i5-3550k, z77.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Just bought BF3 for PC (been playing on 360) via newegg. Should be here mid-week this week. Anyone want to estimate my FPS for me at 720p? Not sure about settings yet.
> I've gone on the Tube and looked for GT 430's running BF3 at 720p, but no one has a CPU as good as mine and as ****ty a GPU as mine. Most of those guys with GT 430's (mine is a 1GB DDR3) hit about 30fps on a mid-range CPU at High Settings. Don't bring up an 'upgrade your rig's components' debate, because I am leaving this the way it is, and going to build something new in a month or so with a i5-3550k, z77.


I don't know but from everything I've read, BF3 is mostly a GPU thing.My sig rig runs it at between 45 and 60 plus FPS on low settings at 1080p. I think you'll be find though....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

About 30's and 40's low settings.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I hope he was actually cheating. "Hey I *THINK* we've got...........", oops, too late. Are there really idiots that turn up to paid events with hacks so obvious you can tell just by looking over their shoulder?


Well they do sign a waiver if they get caught they will get booted and probably have their PC trashed. I know this video ain't fake.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Back in business. Thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I don't know but from everything I've read, BF3 is mostly a GPU thing.My sig rig runs it at between 45 and 60 plus FPS on low settings at 1080p. I think you'll be find though....


I know its GPU intense. Just not sure what my 430 will get w/ my RAM and CPU. I am planning on going with a 560TI or two on my next build.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> About 30's and 40's low settings.


Thanks. I will post my stats when it comes in. I might try a little GPU OC'ing too to see if I get some better stats, maybe I'll be able to jump a setting or two.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wish this could happen to every BF3 cheater or any FPS cheater out there today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well they do sign a waiver if they get caught they will get booted and probably have their PC trashed. I know this video ain't fake.


Dude.. Don't do that....lol
Make me want to see a video, and not post it.....

That was over a hundred post ago. Took me a few minutes to find it...

I don't know how I missed it the first time but It was worth the search.......








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I might try a little GPU OC'ing too to see if I get some better stats, maybe I'll be able to jump a setting or two.


I wouldn't worry. It looks great even at low settings. A lot of people turn them down to make it easier to see the enemy....


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I wouldn't worry. It looks great even at low settings. A lot of people turn them down to make it easier to see the enemy....


As long as I can play and it looks better than 360, I don't care. I mean, I would like to play at a good framerate because I would like to use FRAPS and add some footage from my upcoming 360 montage....but not sure.

WOAW! Alright, I'm not sure why I JUST now thought of this, but on PC, you don't have to pay to play online right? Such a noobie question, but not sure what steam and all that crap is there for....or if you have to pay through origin. I got XBL for $40/yr.......


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> As long as I can play and it looks better than 360, I don't care. I mean, I would like to play at a good framerate because I would like to use FRAPS and add some footage from my upcoming 360 montage....but not sure.
> WOAW! Alright, I'm not sure why I JUST now thought of this, but on PC, you don't have to pay to play online right? Such a noobie question, but not sure what steam and all that crap is there for....or if you have to pay through origin. I got XBL for $40/yr.......


No, you don't have to pay a subscription service like XBL. There are some games, mostly just MMOs, that have subscriptions but most do not.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dustin_Broke*
> 
> Well I know that I can play Mass Effect 3 and I get around 17-20 FPS and upto 31 FPS when playing and lowest is 10 when it's heavy and lot of movement. When it's playing the video I get around 30 to 40 FPS.
> All I' am saying is that there is likely a chance that I can play with lowest res and settings like 800x600 for BF3. But for Mass Effect 3 I' am using whatever is the default settings are and it looks like it's 1024x768. I haven't looked at the settings on what it's set to yet. I just assumed that the game auto detects the settings to play well. Also looks like the drivers from Intel helped to get more FPS.
> But eatherway if there is no demo then I guess I have to buy them game.


Mass effect 3 isn't putting your gpu on even half the workload it will in bf3, so if you only get 17-20 on me3, then i doubt that you will get more than 10 in bf3. Just my ques...


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I wouldn't worry. It looks great even at low settings. A lot of people turn them down to make it easier to see the enemy....


Realy? Thats just stupid. A person running on low shadows,terrain detail etc when he can run ultra shold have been banned!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> L O L! They should have used your voice in monkey island! hehe.
> 1.25, what was that?
> So if a friendly puts c4 on my helli and i got shoot at from an enemy plane and then the c4 guy detonates, then he gets the kill? not teamkill? arg


Possibly. In hindsight though i think what happens is the enemies weapons detonate the C4, giving them the kill from the explosion. All i know is, i died in considerably less hits whenever it happend.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Possibly. In hindsight though i think what happens is the enemies weapons detonate the C4, giving them the kill from the explosion. All i know is, i died in considerably less hits whenever it happend.


Yeah, i've gotten c4 kills when I didn't even have c4 before through my rpg detonating their c4 in hardcore.


----------



## Precision_PC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> A Chinook siting.... Never had an erge to ride in one a those....
> and break things....


Yeah, this guy wasn't feeling it either...


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If I only had 2 bullets left I'd give you one fr0sty...












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> So if a friendly puts c4 on my helli and i got shoot at from an enemy plane and then the c4 guy detonates, then he gets the kill? not teamkill? arg


No teamkill, enemy gets it. This happened to crashdummy35, Fr0sty and myself yesterday; we were totally rocking the tank in Sienne crossing and this support dude in our team puts C4 on us. Enemy then hits us with RPG and boom, one shot kill.









Quote:


> Me: @Battlefield, will the new patch address the bug where shotgun crosshair disappears on PC?
> BF: @jcgcjcg http://ow.ly/9RUeG ^JL
> Me: Thanks for the link, but shotgun crosshair bug isn't even mentioned in it - "@Battlefield: @JCGCJCG http://ow.ly/9RUeG ^JL"
> BF: @jcgcjcg We will make a note of it.^SA


I is sad.







I've just started using the 870CMS and loving it, but I can't use it half the time because the damned crosshair keeps disappearing every few seconds ..


----------



## kcuestag

We _may_ get the patch *dates* for PC and Xbox 360 released today.










I lost all hope though after seeing what happened last week.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Realy? Thats just stupid. A person running on low shadows,terrain detail etc when he can run ultra shold have been banned!


really?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No teamkill, enemy gets it. This happened to crashdummy35, Fr0sty and myself yesterday; we were totally rocking the tank in Sienne crossing and this support dude in our team puts C4 on us. Enemy then hits us with RPG and boom, one shot kill.


and we had a dude on kharg island doing the same thing to all our choppers and jets on another server yesterday LOL

on top of the base rapping jets we had to deal with internal sabotage ...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Realy? Thats just stupid. A person running on low shadows,terrain detail etc when he can run ultra shold have been banned!


Don't call people stupid (not sure you did exactly, but still). Saw it on a BF3 howto vid on youtube. And besides, it's no different than using FXAA or the game mode setting on your monitor... or in some cases, glasses..lol None of which, I might add, change the fact that relative to Nate n Frosty n others here, I still suck. But I like to think that's mostly because I spend at least twice as much time talking about it as I do playing.....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> As long as I can play and it looks better than 360, I don't care. I mean, I would like to play at a good framerate because I would like to use FRAPS and add some footage from my upcoming 360 montage....but not sure.


Trying to do FRAPS video is a whole different ball game. That'll cut your frame rate by 2/3rds....

But I wouldn't mind seeing some 360 footage just to see how it's diff from PC..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Precision_PC*
> 
> Yeah, this guy wasn't feeling it either...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=Y2rH_Ed-Kog[/VIDEO]


Good video, but that was pilot error. I'm more worried about all the right angle U-joints in the drive line of those things. Threw too many drive shafts from under a car to trust them. But I have to admit, you almost never see them fail. Would be my luck that I get into the one that somebody missed a grease fitting in.....


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We _may_ get the patch *dates* for PC and Xbox 360 released today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost all hope though after seeing what happened last week.


i got this tweet today
https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/184264650005819392


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We _may_ get the patch *dates* for PC and Xbox 360 released today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lost all hope though after seeing what happened last week.


I didn't. I think PC is going to have a ton more changes than either console version and I have a feeling we're in for a special surprise treat. Maybe Dragon Valley? "HD" destruction on vanilla + B2K maps?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I didn't. I thkn PC is going to have a ton more changes than either console version and I have a feeling we're in for a special surprise treat. Maybe Dragon Valley? "HD" destruction on vanilla + B2K maps?


That would totally rock, but im not getting my hopes that high.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i got this tweet today
> https://twitter.com/#!/Battlefield/status/184264650005819392


doesnt mean much besides another announcement

and no i dont want some bf3 map pack in the future... we want new things .. not polished old things


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I thkn PC is going to have a ton more changes than either console version


We'd all love that, but probably won't happen. The patch list they posted already specifically mentions different PC and console bugs, so why would they have another version of patch and change log for PC? I'd love to be proved wrong though ..


----------



## ruarcs30

Anyone near europe that need an support an MEDic? No? BAH!


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL


----------



## ruarcs30

Europe players? Need assult/medic bf3,1942, Bf2 helli pilot, bf3 gunner? not to bad pilot, in bf3, but terra and co apperently got a new standar for that. Dummy, Hum..

Please add: FillaFillason

Did i mention awsome gunner skills if given good pilot? Again, hum dummy, you realy should have done better whit that kind of pilot!


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Europe players? Need assult/medic bf3,1942, Bf2 helli pilot, bf3 gunner? not to bad pilot, in bf3, but terra and co apperently got a new standar for that. Dummy, Hum..
> Please add: FillaFillason
> Did i mention awsome gunner skills if given good pilot? Again, hum dummy, you realy should have done better whit that kind of pilot!


If you need a BF3 pilot you can always add me:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Th1ng4m4j1g/


----------



## ruarcs30

Well, im going to play in 30 min or so, just going to make me a bucket of smoke








Added you, playing whit my younger brother, whitch is studying to be an jet plane mecanick








But the studies takes a lot of time so he hasn't got mutch better as a helli pilot, even if training "mutch"! Better on 1942/vietnam i ques,hehe.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Well, im going to play in 30 min or so


Good luck with that, Origin's down. Again.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Good luck with that, Origin's down. Again.


no, it is not







Not for me anyway


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> no, it is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not for me anyway


EDIT: Finally, it's back up for me!


----------



## IronWill1991

Yesterday, I had an awesome match at Tehran Highway. I got 1st MVP and I managed to destroy two MCOMS. One thing I don't like about this match is people who sit back and spam mortars. I believe the next patch prevents players placing mortars on their base.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Realy? Thats just stupid. A person running on low shadows,terrain detail etc when he can run ultra shold have been banned!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> really?


Maybe... it definitely provides an unfair advantage, and is just as bad as any other cheat... I guess in softcore mode it wouldnt make much of a difference anyway as most of the people have big nacho cheese doritos pointing at their heads, but if your playing HC then its not too far off from a ESP hack. Unfortunately not everyone has the cash to build a ultimate gaming rig, but for those who do and crank the settings down its pretty pitiful they stoop that low.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Don't call people stupid (not sure you did exactly, but still). Saw it on a BF3 howto vid on youtube. And besides, it's no different than using FXAA or the game mode setting on your monitor... or in some cases, glasses..lol None of which, I might add, change the fact that relative to Nate n Frosty n others here, I still suck.


My FXAA doesnt provide any pop-out that I can notice (danoc1 version) Seeing pics online of those turning down shadows and killing hbao though provides a definite pop-out effect.... I had thought the same thing about FXAA at first as well which is why I didnt use it for a long time... But once I saw the danoc1 instead of the "better sharper FXAA " (read pops enemies out) I knew I had to have it for the more realistic color scheme as opposed to the washed out colors that exist in BF3

Glasses???? LOL... As far as glasses I gladly welcome anyone who needs them to put them on as it just brings them to a level playing field with those of us with good vision instead of them being impaired.

Exploiting an effect to gain an advantage is cheating no matter who does it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just started using the 870CMS and loving it, but I can't use it half the time because the damned crosshair keeps disappearing every few seconds ..


The BF3 gods have shown you the path to HC mode... Embrace it and rid yourself of unrealistic crosshairs that pop up when not scoped in for eternity.

Even if you stick to SC though just spend a bit of time playing with your disappearing/reappearing crosshairs and you will learn about where your guy is shooting from the hip in relation to what you see on screen making the 870 a beast from the hip even when you cant see them.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Maybe... it definitely provides an unfair advantage, and is just as bad as any other cheat... I guess in softcore mode it wouldnt make much of a difference anyway as most of the people have big nacho cheese doritos pointing at their heads, but if your playing HC then its not too far off from a ESP hack. Unfortunately not everyone has the cash to build a ultimate gaming rig, but for those who do and crank the settings down its pretty pitiful they stoop that low.
> My FXAA doesnt provide any pop-out that I can notice (danoc1 version) Seeing pics online of those turning down shadows and killing hbao though provides a definite pop-out effect.... I had thought the same thing about FXAA at first as well which is why I didnt use it for a long time... But once I saw the danoc1 instead of the "better sharper FXAA " (read pops enemies out) I knew I had to have it for the more realistic color scheme as opposed to the washed out colors that exist in BF3
> Glasses???? LOL... As far as glasses I gladly welcome anyone who needs them to put them on as it just brings them to a level playing field with those of us with good vision instead of them being impaired.
> Exploiting an effect to gain an advantage is cheating no matter who does it.
> 
> The BF3 gods have shown you the path to HC mode... Embrace it and rid yourself of unrealistic crosshairs that pop up when not scoped in for eternity.
> Even if you stick to SC though just spend a bit of time playing with your disappearing/reappearing crosshairs and you will learn about where your guy is shooting from the hip in relation to what you see on screen making the 870 a beast from the hip even when you cant see them.


Hear Hear! Pritty mutch agree whit everything you say!

Danoc1, what version?


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Anyone play competitively?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hear Hear! Pritty mutch agree whit everything you say!
> Danoc1, what version?


Still on 1.25... (not the performance one) Last I saw there was a beta out a couple weeks ago... dont know if its full version yet or not though, will have to look it up a bit later when @ home


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Europe players? Need assult/medic bf3,1942, Bf2 helli pilot, bf3 gunner? not to bad pilot, in bf3, but terra and co apperently got a new standar for that. Dummy, Hum..
> Please add: FillaFillason
> Did i mention awsome gunner skills if given good pilot? Again, hum dummy, you realy should have done better whit that kind of pilot!


I can pilot just fine, but I have to get back in my groove. Actuality the one who taught terrabye to fly right here, but I won't doubt it if he soon surpasses me. I'm not in Europe but I usually get pretty good ping.

fat_jet_dude


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Maybe... it definitely provides an unfair advantage, and is just as bad as any other cheat... I guess in softcore mode it wouldnt make much of a difference anyway as most of the people have big nacho cheese doritos pointing at their heads, but if your playing HC then its not too far off from a ESP hack. Unfortunately not everyone has the cash to build a ultimate gaming rig, but for those who do and crank


then you can blame dice for making it available


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Anyone play competitively?


If you know of a place to play. Let me know. I would love to try my skills.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Europe players? Need assult/medic bf3,1942, Bf2 helli pilot, bf3 gunner? not to bad pilot, in bf3, but terra and co apperently got a new standar for that. Dummy, Hum..
> Please add: FillaFillason
> Did i mention awsome gunner skills if given good pilot? Again, hum dummy, you realy should have done better whit that kind of pilot!


I was just going to send you a request and logged in and saw yours.









I'm up for whatever. But lately I've had the "Lone Wolf" itch come back--I still drop ammo and revive in TDM but I have my own style of playing TDM: run directly at the enemy like a complete lunatic with my LMG spitting fire and hold them off as long as possible so we can get to the middle of the map then die. Rinse and repeat. _GET SOME!!!_














That's how I get my rush.

If you see me on hit me up. I'm always willing to learn some new tips.


----------



## calavera

What's the most table catalyst driver for AMD owners? I haven't played in 3 weeks and now that I try to join I get a DX error of some sort saying something about the AMD driver..blah blah blah.


----------



## rageofthepeon

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/HD78007Support.aspx

No crashes in BF3 yet with this driver except with a sound error. Once I changed adapters it never happened again.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What's the most table catalyst driver for AMD owners? I haven't played in 3 weeks and now that I try to join I get a DX error of some sort saying something about the AMD driver..blah blah blah.


12.1 or 12.3 beta. Do not use 12.2.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Maybe... it definitely provides an unfair advantage, and is just as bad as any other cheat... I guess in softcore mode it wouldnt make much of a difference anyway as most of the people have big nacho cheese doritos pointing at their heads, but if your playing HC then its not too far off from a ESP hack. Unfortunately not everyone has the cash to build a ultimate gaming rig, but for those who do and crank the settings down its pretty pitiful they stoop that low.
> My FXAA doesnt provide any pop-out that I can notice (danoc1 version) Seeing pics online of those turning down shadows and killing hbao though provides a definite pop-out effect.... I had thought the same thing about FXAA at first as well which is why I didnt use it for a long time... But once I saw the danoc1 instead of the "better sharper FXAA " (read pops enemies out) I knew I had to have it for the more realistic color scheme as opposed to the washed out colors that exist in BF3
> Glasses???? LOL... As far as glasses I gladly welcome anyone who needs them to put them on as it just brings them to a level playing field with those of us with good vision instead of them being impaired.
> Exploiting an effect to gain an advantage is cheating no matter who does it.


Sorry but your logic is flawed. Too many variables to even mention, but the one thing that differentiates it from cheating is that like a bigger/better monitor, keyboard or mouse, it's available to everyone....

Speaking of logic, facebook reports that today is Lenard Nemoy's 81st birthday....










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OverClocker55

Vut Happin


----------



## JCG

NVIDIA driver crashed due to unstable overclock, maybe?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Vut Happin


That happened to me twice too. If it happens again I'm going to try lowering my overclock, but it's probably a game issue.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Vut Happin


Too little vram.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Vut Happin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Made me think of this....


----------



## Fr0sty

i was having some weird lag ever since i plugged my g500 in .. and now i change it back midgame to my old cheapo logitech normal mouse and its gone ...

i keep having problems and it sucks .. if anyone can help me out on how to get rid of that problem would be much appreciated


----------



## nvidiaftw12

U jelly?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i was having some weird lag ever since i plugged my g500 in .. and now i change it back midgame to my old cheapo logitech normal mouse and its gone ...
> i keep having problems and it sucks .. if anyone can help me out on how to get rid of that problem would be much appreciated


My G500 has been acting weird also I will be zoomed in shooting and then it unzooms. Sometimes it will just stop shooting also. I was trying to run linux on my flash drive and it was not working. I may just get another mouse.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> U jelly?


My k/m with the M98B is 1.6, yours is .58










Something tells me you have a 12x Scope on that most of the time.....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My k/m with the M98B is 1.6, yours is .58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something tells me you have a 12x Scope on that most of the time.....


24/7. Even @ 50 meters.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> My G500 has been acting weird also I will be zoomed in shooting and then it unzooms. Sometimes it will just stop shooting also. I was trying to run linux on my flash drive and it was not working. I may just get another mouse.


i'll probably rma the mouse and get another one from logitech or check out a razer

but im not happy about this ... i can't keybind the buttons on my mouse and it took too much effort to even make the dpi buttons actually founction in-game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'll probably rma the mouse and get another one from logitech or check out a razer
> but im not happy about this ... i can't keybind the buttons on my mouse and it took too much effort to even make the dpi buttons actually founction in-game


I just ordered a DeathAdder from Amazon. I wish they still made the Diamondback, I really liked that mouse.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

9 people in ts and on the same team.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 9 people in ts and on the same team.


i suck at close range camping LOL

i want my bi-pod









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just ordered a DeathAdder from Amazon. I wish they still made the Diamondback, I really liked that mouse.


i might just take a rat 7 instead

i didnt knew a mouse could be this epic in founctionality


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i suck at close range camping LOL
> i want my bi-pod


Then you get headshoted when you camp at long range.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i might just take a rat 7 instead
> i didnt knew a mouse could be this epic in founctionality


I almost went with that one. But I went with the g500 because that's what all of you had listed in your sigs....

EDIT: I should add that I do like it a lot, but haven't had your issues..


----------



## Twoogle

Is there anyway I can increase my fov past 90?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> then you can blame dice for making it available


Yeah but there are a lot of exploits out there that may not be covered by PB and as long as they dont make them overly obvious they wont be kicked... But they are still the ones to blame for cheating. Dice made the settings available so that lower end systems could play, not so you can gain a texture hack with a higher end system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Sorry but your logic is flawed. Too many variables to even mention, but the one thing that differentiates it from cheating is that like a bigger/better monitor, keyboard or mouse, it's available to everyone....


Logic isnt flawed at all.... If your system has the balls to push settings and you lower them to gain an unfair advantage you are exploiting the system... By all means if it makes you feel better to pretend its not an exploit so your not "one of those guys" keep deluding yourself.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just was in a 5v5 custom game. Almost all of my friends were there and even some others.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Yeah but there are a lot of exploits out there that may not be covered by PB and as long as they dont make them overly obvious they wont be kicked... But they are still the ones to blame for cheating. Dice made the settings available so that lower end systems could play, not so you can gain a texture hack with a higher end system.
> Logic isnt flawed at all.... If your system has the balls to push settings and you lower them to gain an unfair advantage you are exploiting the system... By all means if it makes you feel better to pretend its not an exploit so your not "one of those guys" keep deluding yourself.


I have to ask, do you use a game mode setting on your monitor? How's that different? And it's no more of an exploit than being able to pump out 120 fps at 240hz on a 30" screen. But like I said, it's an available game setting. Just like FOV and other things. You're not mad because it defeats the purpose of all that cash you dropped on upgrades just for BF3 are you? Don't worry, it's still money well spent. I use to tell people, build for games and it can handle anything you throw at it. Besides, I don't think it's some big game changing event anyways. Try it, it's only a slight advantage at best, and only in certain situations and probably not on all maps...

But no, I'm definitely not one of "those guys". I've only got about a hundred hours and most of that is playing with helis on 2 or 4 man servers. I come by it honestly with my little 6770. Its the only way to keep my FPS above 40. Plus my K/D ratio in like 0.33, so no, I'm definitely not...lol


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> *Maybe... it definitely provides an unfair advantage, and is just as bad as any other cheat... I guess in softcore mode it wouldnt make much of a difference anyway as most of the people have big nacho cheese doritos pointing at their heads, but if your playing HC then its not too far off from a ESP hack. Unfortunately not everyone has the cash to build a ultimate gaming rig, but for those who do and crank the settings down its pretty pitiful they stoop that low.*
> My FXAA doesnt provide any pop-out that I can notice (danoc1 version) Seeing pics online of those turning down shadows and killing hbao though provides a definite pop-out effect.... I had thought the same thing about FXAA at first as well which is why I didnt use it for a long time... But once I saw the danoc1 instead of the "better sharper FXAA " (read pops enemies out) I knew I had to have it for the more realistic color scheme as opposed to the washed out colors that exist in BF3
> Glasses???? LOL... As far as glasses I gladly welcome anyone who needs them to put them on as it just brings them to a level playing field with those of us with good vision instead of them being impaired.
> Exploiting an effect to gain an advantage is cheating no matter who does it.
> 
> The BF3 gods have shown you the path to HC mode... Embrace it and rid yourself of unrealistic crosshairs that pop up when not scoped in for eternity.
> Even if you stick to SC though just spend a bit of time playing with your disappearing/reappearing crosshairs and you will learn about where your guy is shooting from the hip in relation to what you see on screen making the 870 a beast from the hip even when you cant see them.


People will find any kind of bullcrap to fight about in this game.








I turn down settings to get my fps 60+ it makes no difference whether someone wants to turn their settings down to medium/low if they have quadfire/SLI or if they just have an old mid range card. Its called tweaking the settings in your favor, the same exact thing you do when trying to get 60+ FPS. You are at a serious disadvantage for not doing it honestly. And all for what? To feel good when the guy hiding in the shadows knifes you when you walk by? No thanks I'll take the low road.
Its amazing what little we can do with our own games that we paid money for. Go troll on the EA forums plox.









Actually by your standards we should all cap our games to 30FPS and 0 brightness too so everyone's on an even playing ground.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Logic isnt flawed at all.... If your system has the balls to push settings and you lower them to gain an unfair advantage you are exploiting the system... By all means if it makes you feel better to pretend its not an exploit so your not "one of those guys" keep deluding yourself.


I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.


^^^


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Then you get headshoted when you camp at long range.


how about a friendly scrim for long range shooting?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Yeah but there are a lot of exploits out there that may not be covered by PB and as long as they dont make them overly obvious they wont be kicked... But they are still the ones to blame for cheating. Dice made the settings available so that lower end systems could play, not so you can gain a texture hack with a higher end system.
> Logic isnt flawed at all.... If your system has the balls to push settings and you lower them to gain an unfair advantage you are exploiting the system... By all means if it makes you feel better to pretend its not an exploit so your not "one of those guys" keep deluding yourself.


your logic is flawed right there ... if someone has a lower end system he has a texture hacks and those who have higher end rigs are obligated by an ethiquete to play at higher settings?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.


well said


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.


So, just checking, if I can play at 900p @ 45fps on Low versus 720p @ 45fps on high, I should probably go with 900p? I'm a noob when it comes to ACTUALLY applying theory.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... *if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.*


I don't know that I'd go that far, but it needs to understood that saying someones cheating in the gaming community is about as bad as it gets. I think there's a distinct line between cheating and tweaking your setup. There's no real gray area. To cheat you'd have to alter the game in a way that is not available to everyone and/or not allowed by the makers. And a exploit is something like for instants, finding a glitch in the map where you could move off map or into a wall where you could shoot others, but they couldn't shoot you... A lot of things in BF3 seem unfair, like not having the unlocks more advanced players have. But unfair doesn't equal cheating or exploiting. And tweaking the settings aren't even unfair because any and all are free to do it....

Cheating vid posted earlier...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, just checking, if I can play at 900p @ 45fps on Low versus 720p @ 45fps on high, I should probably go with 900p? I'm a noob when it comes to ACTUALLY applying theory.


That's just personal preference but I think most people would go for the higher resolution. There isn't that much difference between high and low anyways.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> I have to ask, do you use a game mode setting on your monitor? How's that different? And it's no more of an exploit than being able to pump out 120 fps at 240hz on a 30" screen. But like I said, it's an available game setting. Just like FOV and other things. You're not mad because it defeats the purpose of all that cash you dropped on upgrades just for BF3 are you? Don't worry, it's still money well spent. I use to tell people, build for games and it can handle anything you throw at it. Besides, I don't think it's some big game changing event anyways. Try it, it's only a slight advantage at best, and only in certain situations and probably not on all maps...
> But no, I'm definitely not one of "those guys". I've only got about a hundred hours and most of that is playing with helis on 2 or 4 man servers. I come by it honestly with my little 6770. Its the only way to keep my FPS above 40. Plus my K/D ratio in like 0.33, so no, I'm definitely not...lol


Higher FPS > 60 is basically irrelevant in this game... As far as upgrades I didnt drop a dime on upgrades for BF3, however I did do a "interm" budget build while waiting for IVY as my last system fried. I agree completely though on the build for games theory. Anything less and you will find yourself wanting more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm sorry, but what? Let me fill you in on my situation... I have a nice system, a GTX570 being powered by a i7 920, by todays standards it's far from underpowered. However, I have a brilliant monitor(u2711) that has a native res of 1440p, and to keep everything running smoothly(above 50FPS) I need to turn pretty much everything to low. Are you suggesting that because I want to have my game smooth(at the expense of putting up the graphical settings) I am exploiting the game so I have an unfair advantage over everybody else? Please... if you think that you really do not belong here or as a part of the PC gaming community.


First off sorry if I stuck a nerve, but neither one of our systems are high end by today's standards (especially as we have single gpu and the latest series of cards are out) not to mention your lack of VRAM is seriously hurting you.. A single GPU is quite limiting, and I understand your need to drop in setting as the low amount of Vram on the 570 makes it horrendous for trying to push 1440p (I personally would have and did go with the similarly priced ATI for that very reason and I have been a Nvidia fan for years...)

As far as your last little line get off your high horse. I have my opinion and have stated it like all the others and this site isnt just about BF3 its overclock.net "the pursuit of performance" and I dont build a performance PC so I can have console graphics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how about a friendly scrim for long range shooting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your logic is flawed right there ... if someone has a lower end system he has a texture hacks and those who have higher end rigs are obligated by an ethiquete to play at higher settings?
> well said


I though everyone in the PC master race was obligated by etiquette... and to wear a triple top hat


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I though everyone in the PC master race was obligated by etiquette... and to wear a triple top hat


you obviously didnt get what i said

what i said is those who are fortunate to have a higher end system are forced to max out the graphics otherwise its like they are cheating

and those who have lower end system can have a pass at this cheating?

LOLL

this is how much your argument makes sense


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you obviously didnt get what i said
> what i said is those who are fortunate to have a higher end system are forced to max out the graphics otherwise its like they are cheating
> and those who have lower end system can have a pass at this cheating?
> LOLL
> this is how much your argument makes sense


Actually I was making a joke to lighten up the mood... That said I would think the lower end systems more than likely have enough issues handling the game as far as fps wise etc... not saying its great they get the tex hack, but hey... by all means though turn your graphics all the way down if you need it to play better... Ill kick it up as high as I can handle and enjoy the scenery.









BTW not trying to argue just stating my opinion.


----------



## Faster_is_better

So many posts arguing/(stating opinions) about in-game settings. We are so fortunate to have multiple settings to choose from on PC









Although I'm not sure I can agree with the Low settings = cheating idea. Everyone can run at low if they wish, so nobody has an unfair advantage. It's not like a secret setting that only hackers can use.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So many posts arguing/(stating opinions) about in-game settings. We are so fortunate to have multiple settings to choose from on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure I can agree with the Low settings = cheating idea. Everyone can run at low if they wish, so nobody has an unfair advantage. It's not like a secret setting that only hackers can use.


This.

I run @ high settings with msaa because my system can @1080p with 50-60fps (even in those 64p servers).

If I had a monitor that would see a benefit with more FPS, I would drop the in-game settings till I got the FPS I wanted..


----------



## Maian

Question: What was the update about today? It wasn't THE update was it?


----------



## Mebby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question: What was the update about today? It wasn't THE update was it?


For PS3, a week later (or more) for every one else.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question: What was the update about today? It wasn't THE update was it?


For me it just updated the browser plugin, there's a new "match" icon I've not seen before.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> For me it just updated the browser plugin, there's a new "match" icon I've not seen before.


I see. Yea, it was only 3.7MB, just wasn't sure what was going on.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Question: What was the update about today? It wasn't THE update was it?


they added a feature called matches

its not available yet but the backend for that feature is being prepared ..


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Kit Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items unique to the four playable classes
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items for all vehicles
> The Ultimate Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items from all other available shortcut packs


http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/ps3-update-live/

Disgusting.


----------



## james8

definitely is, but can be useful for people who have no idea how to fly


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So many posts arguing/(stating opinions) about in-game settings. We are so fortunate to have multiple settings to choose from on PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm not sure I can agree with the Low settings = cheating idea. Everyone can run at low if they wish, so nobody has an unfair advantage. It's not like a secret setting that only hackers can use.


Sorry to bring this back up, but what settings are you guys running at low to provide an advantage?

I just dropped my shadows from Ultra to Low. What else should I drop?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Sorry to bring this back up, but what settings are you guys running at low to provide an advantage?
> I just dropped my shadows from Ultra to Low. What else should I drop?


terrain detail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Shortcut Bundle: Immediately *unlocks all items unique to the four playable classes*
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items for all vehicles
> The Ultimate Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items from all other available shortcut packs
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/ps3-update-live/
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

Don't you get this for free by playing on the meat grinder servers? Its already easy enough to unlock things I think its a waste to pay for them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items unique to the four playable classes
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items for all vehicles
> The Ultimate Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items from all other available shortcut packs
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/ps3-update-live/
> 
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm, this is just for PS3, or do you think they will have it for all versions?

Seems kind of useless, if you are good at flying you will unlock that stuff quickly. If you suck at flying all the unlocks can only help so much, and you could have gained them by practice and not paying for them... Oh well if people wanna pay for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> U jelly?


Hack much noob?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hack much noob?
























Lol nope. I just always aim for the head, and won't kill someone unless I know I can get a headshot.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hack much noob?


He's around 1 kill every 1min 50 secs. You don't think that's enough time to take aim?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hack much noob?


jelly much?

and on another note im at 99 defib kills










yes 1 left till maybe a service star if they make one for those

no defib service star











dice should give us one at least


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmmmm, this is just for PS3, or do you think they will have it for all versions?
> Seems kind of useless, if you are good at flying you will unlock that stuff quickly. If you suck at flying all the unlocks can only help so much, and you could have gained them by practice and not paying for them... Oh well if people wanna pay for it.


The point of this is not to make anyone better. It's for EA to make some more dough..... You know, like bottled water....









*IDEA*.... Mountain Breeze Bottled Air.... only $1.09............ Cha Ching....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items unique to the four playable classes
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items for all vehicles
> The Ultimate Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items from all other available shortcut packs
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/ps3-update-live/
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

I can't believe it... Battlefield has sold it's soul. I'm an ardent defender of the newer CQ maps because I was seeing it as: The more people playing BF3, the more DICE is likely to develop for it. But this is really starting to look like they are just making the game as _simple_ as possible for players. My nephew comes over and I tell him to get a few rounds in on my BF3, his answer *used* to be "I don't like playing BF3 because I'm not good at it--it's too hard." So I told him "Play through the single player, play through the co-op, the controls are the same and it's how you'll learn them." He did both and learned the game. Just like I did.

My very first Battlefield game...turns out to be teetering on the brink of (can I say?) d-baggery.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nope. I just always aim for the head, and won't kill someone unless I know I can get a headshot.


Did he just accuse you of the H word?
*[email protected]* I play with nvidiaftw12 regularly, we roll on TS3, and I assure you: He doesn't cheat.

_____________________________________________________________________________________

*fr0sty* Dude, you are going crazy with those paddles, bro. You need to make a YouTube video showing EXACTLY where and HOW you paddle those guys to light 'em up. I don't see how you do it.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I can't believe it... Battlefield has sold it's soul. I'm an ardent defender of the newer CQ maps because I was seeing it as: The more people playing BF3, the more DICE is likely to develop for it. But this is really starting to look like they are just making the game as _simple_ as possible for players. My nephew comes over and I tell him to get a few rounds in on my BF3, his answer *used* to be "I don't like playing BF3 because I'm not good at it--it's too hard." So I told him "Play through the single player, play through the co-op, the controls are the same and it's how you'll learn them." He did both and learned the game. Just like I did.
> My very first Battlefield game...turns out to be teetering on the brink of (can I say?) d-baggery.


I don't even know why someone would want to do this... I think having level progression in non rpgs is great; for me it adds more depth. Before you say "kill yourself you cod playing baddie", I have been playing CS for a very very long time so I appreciate games without unlocks.

I have a lot of fun using the crappier weapons, just so I can fully unlock the weapon.

But at the end of the day, a scrub who buys an unlock pack is just going to be a scrub with better weapons.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol nope. I just always aim for the head, and won't kill someone unless I know I can get a headshot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> He's around 1 kill every 1min 50 secs. You don't think that's enough time to take aim?


That's what I said!!!









I get one every ~40 seconds. I run with a 3.4x scope. And pretty aggressive/tactical recon.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I don't even know why someone would want to do this... I think having level progression in non rpgs is great; for me it adds more depth. Before you say "kill yourself you cod playing baddie", I have been playing CS for a very very long time so I appreciate games without unlocks.
> I have a lot of fun using the crappier weapons, just so I can fully unlock the weapon.
> _But at the end of the day, a scrub who buys an unlock pack is just going to be a scrub with better weapons._


Makes sense.

Only thing is, if this is a "hit" EA might start treating us all like we want to be spoon fed by them. I sure as hell don't want to be. I suck at flying jets so, I don't fly jets. Simple. I hate playing recon and finding myself staring down the barrel of a tank completely defenseless. So I don't play recon--and this is taking into consideration I'm a very decent sniper, all my bolt-actions are like this, semi-auto aren't for me: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/m40a5/328550580/pc/

But, imho, there is no shooter out there to rival/match BF3 right now...so I'm playing it until there is.

I've seen videos of the CS games and they just aren't for me. I mean, you can't even aim down the sight of the guns..? Not to knock anyone's personal preferences but, those games just aren't my style.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> He's around 1 kill every 1min 50 secs. You don't think that's enough time to take aim?


I can aim really fast, it's just waiting for people.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> That's what I said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get one every ~40 seconds. I run with a 3.4x scope. And pretty aggressive/tactical recon.


I like how you shoot behind the person @ 1:19 and get the kill. Reminds me of BC2's lagging hitboxes.


----------



## OverClocker55

WOW Why my FPS SO Bad?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Kit Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items unique to the four playable classes
> Vehicle Shortcut Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items for all vehicles
> The Ultimate Bundle: Immediately unlocks all items from all other available shortcut packs
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/ps3-update-live/
> Disgusting.
Click to expand...

You just made me 46 cents. Logged onto my old (Dead) PS3 account to see what they were charging for this, and just got an email from them about charging me tax on something they shouldn't have.

_Dear Sony Entertainment Network account holder,

After performing routine system maintenance, Sony Entertainment Network sales tax records were mistakenly modified and some customer's accounts were charged sales tax in error.

Between November 18, 2010, and April 11, 2011, one or more transactions originating from your account was charged sales tax in error. Correcting this, we will refund the errant charges back to your account in the amount of $0.46 via your Sony Entertainment Network wallet. This will appear in your transaction history as a one-time inclusive credit.

We are diligently working to correct this error and will have your account refunded by May 7, 2012. If you do not see the credit to your account by May 7, 2012, or if you have further questions please contact our customer service department at: http://us.playstation.com/support/contact_options/

Thank you,
The Sony Entertainment Network Team_

Now just do it a bazillion more times and I can retire....


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Makes sense.
> Only thing is, if this is a "hit" EA might start treating us all like we want to be spoon fed by them. I sure as hell don't want to be. I suck at flying jets so, I don't fly jets. Simple. I hate playing recon and finding myself staring down the barrel of a tank completely defenseless. So I don't play recon--and this is taking into consideration I'm a very decent sniper, all my bolt-actions are like this, semi-auto aren't for me: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/m40a5/328550580/pc/
> But, imho, there is no shooter out there to rival/match BF3 right now...so I'm playing it until there is.
> I've seen videos of the CS games and they just aren't for me. I mean, you can't even aim down the sight of the guns..? Not to knock anyone's personal preferences but, those games just aren't my style.


CS is awesome you gotta try it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You just made me 46 cents. Logged onto my old (Dead) PS3 account to see what they were charging for this, and just got an email from them about charging me tax on something they shouldn't have.
> _Dear Sony Entertainment Network account holder,
> After performing routine system maintenance, Sony Entertainment Network sales tax records were mistakenly modified and some customer's accounts were charged sales tax in error.
> Between November 18, 2010, and April 11, 2011, one or more transactions originating from your account was charged sales tax in error. Correcting this, we will refund the errant charges back to your account in the amount of $0.46 via your Sony Entertainment Network wallet. This will appear in your transaction history as a one-time inclusive credit.
> We are diligently working to correct this error and will have your account refunded by May 7, 2012. If you do not see the credit to your account by May 7, 2012, or if you have further questions please contact our customer service department at: http://us.playstation.com/support/contact_options/
> 
> Thank you,
> The Sony Entertainment Network Team_
> Now just do it a bazillion more times and I can retire....


My cut is 50%. You're welcome


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> You just made me 46 cents. Logged onto my old (Dead) PS3 account to see what they were charging for this, and just got an email from them about charging me tax on something they shouldn't have.
> _Dear Sony Entertainment Network account holder,
> After performing routine system maintenance, Sony Entertainment Network sales tax records were mistakenly modified and some customer's accounts were charged sales tax in error.
> Between November 18, 2010, and April 11, 2011, one or more transactions originating from your account was charged sales tax in error. Correcting this, we will refund the errant charges back to your account in the amount of $0.46 via your Sony Entertainment Network wallet. This will appear in your transaction history as a one-time inclusive credit.
> We are diligently working to correct this error and will have your account refunded by May 7, 2012. If you do not see the credit to your account by May 7, 2012, or if you have further questions please contact our customer service department at: http://us.playstation.com/support/contact_options/
> 
> Thank you,
> The Sony Entertainment Network Team_
> Now just do it a bazillion more times and I can retire....


Lol nice.

Did you see how much they are charging?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I like how you shoot behind the person @ 1:19 and get the kill. Reminds me of BC2's lagging hitboxes.


IKR. I do that far too often for it to be legit. I am never like not even close, usually miss them by what would be a couple inches at most...but yeah, post patch I think the 'many little things' will be that too.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol nice.
> Did you see how much they are charging?


No, it wouldn't say. Think I would need a working PS3 to see that part ever since they got hacked...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> CS is awesome you gotta try it.
> My cut is 50%. You're welcome


Fine, but I will have to charge you tax on that, and maybe refund it 2 years later....


----------



## Kreeker

Just checked short-cut prices on ps3:

Ground Vehicles: $9.99
Air Vehicles: $9.99
Co-op weapons: $4.99
Vehicle Bundle: $17.99
Each Kit Shortcut: $6.99
All Kits: $24.99
Ultimate Shortcut Bundle: $39.99


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Just checked short-cut prices on ps3:
> Ground Vehicles: $9.99
> Air Vehicles: $9.99
> Co-op weapons: $4.99
> Vehicle Bundle: $17.99
> Each Kit Shortcut: $6.99
> All Kits: $24.99
> Ultimate Shortcut Bundle: $39.99


Jeze Louise... $40 bucks.....


----------



## G33K

i derp


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*


Wrong thread, sir.


----------



## sdhsbaseball

wrong thread....


----------



## G33K

Damn it, thought I clicked on the "Skrim Awesome Pictures" thread









Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain...


----------



## faulkton

$40 for unlocks.. Jesus..


----------



## AlCapwnt

Is this the right thread to get some pointers to smooth out gameplay? Or should I start a new thread?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Just checked short-cut prices on ps3:
> Ground Vehicles: $9.99
> Air Vehicles: $9.99
> Co-op weapons: $4.99
> Vehicle Bundle: $17.99
> Each Kit Shortcut: $6.99
> All Kits: $24.99
> Ultimate Shortcut Bundle: $39.99










If someone buys that...they have problems. I was thinking it was going to be like $2 each.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

We are having a flame war in teamspeak.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hahaha. Just trolled some people so bad in Sharki. We were on opposite teams each choppering and wouldn't shoot at each other. Then we would tell them where the enemies were. Trolled them so bad.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Yeah we do but we have fun bro







. This is typically EA !


----------



## mathelm

Can never find anyone on teamspeak (frends from server search). Plus I always have switch to my headset ( from my speakers) because changes never seem to save....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Can never find anyone on teamspeak (frends from server search). Plus I always have switch to my headset ( from my speakers) because changes never seem to save....


What ts?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What ts?


that is the question


----------



## mathelm

?

Teamspeak 3, ver 3.0.5, Qt ver 4.7.2

and what he said..lol

I think the last time I really tried, Frosty had posted on battlelog something about a "fluffy Ninja" server....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> ?
> Teamspeak 3, ver 3.0.5, Qt ver 40702
> and what he said..lol


What server?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Can never find anyone on teamspeak (frends from server search). Plus I always have switch to my headset ( from my speakers) because changes never seem to save....


On TS go to connections

Hit connect

server address: 71.228.61.197

pass: 1234

hit connect

This is the server we always play in.


----------



## Herophobic

I missed the last 100 pages
anything important, update/chances, something?


----------



## IronWill1991

I just played a match with this guy, sgt_maxpower, on my team. He is already at Colonel star 100. He have insane K/D ratio and most of the kills are vehicle kills.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sgt_maxpower/stats/194160476/


----------



## kcuestag

Finally!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> Finally!


I wonder what are the changes. I hope they dont unbalance things that are balanced.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> Finally!


Awesome!


----------



## scutzi128

Great news. Hopefully it will be live when I wake up tomorrow.


----------



## kcuestag

I just hope they don't break anytthing, my 2nd GTX680 is arriving in a couple of hours I'd like to be able to play it.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just hope they don't break anytthing, my 2nd GTX680 is arriving in a couple of hours I'd like to be able to play it.


I can see you averaging 120 fps in the game but i believe the game engine has an issue when you are outside and there is lots of depth, the fps gets capped at some level. This is most noticeble in 3D but 2D has the problem too.

I doubt that a person can play the game 120fps min from start to finish even with a crazy rig and it gets capped around 80fps at times. I might be SO wrong but maybe todays patch can solve this issue.

Enjoy your 2nd 680 bro. It will outperform your 3way 580 hands down.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just played a match with this guy, sgt_maxpower, on my team. He is already at Colonel star 100. He have insane K/D ratio and most of the kills are vehicle kills.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sgt_maxpower/stats/194160476/


Played on a few servers with him before and all were GB only servers.... That said looking @ his stats they are actually easily believable as he is quite the vehicle whore, and all it takes is one person who has a bit of driving skill and a engie to stick with you to dominate the map. I have gone quite a few 50+/0 matches myself trolling the other team while drunk driving on GB maps... *drunk irl but only driving in-game

That said dont know how he can keep doing it that long... Doing nothing but driving the bmp/lav around would get boring real fast, but I guess the 100th service star for ifv would be a nice accomplishment.


----------



## JCG

This made me chuckle


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> On TS go to connections
> Hit connect
> server address: 71.228.61.197
> pass: 1234
> hit connect
> This is the server we always play in.


Thanks....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I missed the last 100 pages
> anything important, update/chances, something?


There still there...lol

Mostly I remember arguing about weather or not tweaking the graphic settings is cheating or not, how crappy it was that PS3 was getting the patch a week ahead of everyone else, EA selling upgrade equipment unlocks and weather or not I should switch my long distance service..... oh wait.. that last one may have been in a different thread.... and on a different forum..... quite possibly a different century too......


----------



## k0rnh0li0

LOL @ Dinocrush

anyways patch tomorrow sounds like fun -_-

i still have a lot of things to do for this game but taking it one step @ a time when i have the time that is


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> jelly much?
> and on another note im at 99 defib kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes 1 left till maybe a service star if they make one for those
> no defib service star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dice should give us one at least


Actually i am not jealous and it's a joke but however i'll have to look at your profile to be sure you're legit and i am sure you are. Gotta be 100% sure cuz i LOVE stalking cheaters and making their life miserable. Like for example..

hehehe_hehehell look up his profile. I got him banned twice and he hasn't played in a month. Yes that's how i am committed. I believe in fair gaming and skills. I hated that guy with a passion and believed BF3 deserved real Battlefield players not some cheap douche who depends on ANY form of hack and yes i got him good. WIPED and banned. There's more than one i have destroyed and i'll never stop







:thumb:


----------



## rbarrett96

Hey guys, I have a very noobish question, sorry. How the heck do you talk to people in game or figure out who has a mic? Short of setting up a voice party in the com center, I haven't been able to figure this out at all. Also, I heard that the new patch is going to fix the horrible (I've heard) audio and go to in-game VOIP? Can someone confirm this? Thanks. Much appreciated.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbarrett96*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a very noobish question, sorry. How the heck do you talk to people in game or figure out who has a mic? Short of setting up a voice party in the com center, I haven't been able to figure this out at all. Also, I heard that the new patch is going to fix the horrible (I've heard) audio and go to in-game VOIP? Can someone confirm this? Thanks. Much appreciated.


Right now there isn't any in-game VOIP, you have to add friends into your com center in Battlelog, or use a 3rd party service (TS, Vent, Mumble). This still only limits your voip to people you know or are in the voip server with. Can't just communicate to your team/squad in-game yet...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rbarrett96*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a very noobish question, sorry. How the heck do you talk to people in game or figure out who has a mic? Short of setting up a voice party in the com center, I haven't been able to figure this out at all. Also, I heard that the new patch is going to fix the horrible (I've heard) audio and go to in-game VOIP? Can someone confirm this? Thanks. Much appreciated.


There is no way to see in-game who has a mic. There is no in-game VOIP functionality and I wouldn't get your hopes up on it being a surprise new feature.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone has the fixlist of the patch ?


----------



## Thingamajig

Had a pretty good game a while ago. Wish i had recorded it, plenty of funny moments:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26760017/1/334279223/

Aim king, highest awarded, top heli, killing machine. Lucky me.

Spent alot of that time squashing infantry under my choppers belly, just for the fun of it.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I just hope they don't break anytthing, my 2nd GTX680 is arriving in a couple of hours I'd like to be able to play it.


if you didn't break even or make money from going from 3x580s to 2x680s, you have serious issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just played a match with this guy, sgt_maxpower, on my team. He is already at Colonel star 100. He have insane K/D ratio and most of the kills are vehicle kills.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sgt_maxpower/stats/194160476/


Not impressive at all. His highest kills with a weapon is 200, which means he is probably god awful at infantry. This guy probably plays with a friend in a softcore, which takes zero if you are vehicle whoring and have someone to repair. I will admit that I am sometimes a vehicle whore, but I can also play infantry.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone has the fixlist of the patch ?


Couldn't find the official, but this is just a copy: http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/621185-battlefield-3/62336013


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of text!



Gameplay and Vehicle Fixes:
FIXES FOR PC SERVER OPERATION
- Having the same map occur multiple times in the maplist now works properly
- If adding a new map to the servers maplist after a clear and then running "mapList.runNextRound" the server will ignore any remaining rounds on the map that it still run since before the clear and move to the new first map in the list. The server will now have reset the current rounds per map and run the map in the list for the number of rounds stated when adding the map.
- Maplist can contain up to 1000 entries now
- mapList.list will return at most 100 entries. To get the entire list, perform mapList.list repeatedly with increasing offsets (like banList.list)

GENERAL GAMEPLAY FIXES
-Players should no longer take fall damage from short falls.
-Players now get up from Prone slightly faster, allowing better odds of getting away from a grenade or threat when prone.
-Fixed some situations that would unintentionally make a player unrevivable.
-Reduced the black screen fade in time on spawn. The fade is still necessary for properly streaming in loading content at spawn, but it has been substantially reduced.
-Increased the spawn protection time from 1sec to 2sec. The protection will still be immediately canceled as soon as the player moves or shoots.
-Spawn protection will no longer be canceled by the player looking around.
-Increased the speed at which a player regains accuracy when aiming after moving for a more responsive experience. Firing before fully zoomed will still result inaccurate fire.
-Increased the inaccuracy and recoil added when a player is fully suppressed.
-Shotgun Buck and Flechette rounds now have a less suppressive effect at medium to long range.
-Tweaked the damage levels of Buck and Flechette rounds to balance them with other weapons.
-Improved the suppression of the .44 magnum, .357 magnum, and the 5.8x42mm DAP88 rounds from the Type88 sniper.
-Attempting to Crouch (like Prone) will now properly interrupt Sprint.
-Increased the effectiveness of Suppression Resist Specialization.
-Parachutes now respond to turn and throttle inputs more quickly.
-Switching from primary weapons to sidearms and back now takes less time.
-Increased the effectiveness of explosive resistance.
-Tweaked bipod deploy settings so players can no longer deploy a bipod in places higher than chin level.
-The bipod should now be more reliable when deploying on top of sloped objects like cars and rocks.
-Fixed several issues with vaulting objects, especially for thin railings.
-The Knife now only takes two swipes to kill when attacking from a position where a takedown is not possible.
-CRAM weapons on Carriers now count towards stationary weapon awards.

VEHICLE FIXES
-The A10 properly gives Jet score again.
-Unguided tank rounds and RPGs will now instantly destroy Jets, Attack Helicopters, and Scout Helicopters.
-Increased the damage the MBT's primary weapon does to the front and side armor of other main battle tanks. Primarily this means 1 less shot to the front, and very good hits to the side can result in a 1 hit to disable.
-Slightly reduced the repair speed of the repair tool.
-Increased the damage done by TOW weapons to armored vehicles.
-Increased the rate of fire and minimum damage of the Coax HMG.
-Increased the damage mounted gunner .50cal HMGs do at long range.
-Increased the power of the repair tool when killing soldiers or destroying vehicles slightly.
-Fixed a problem when locking on to two nearby targets, the locking should no longer jump rapidly between multiple targets. This applies to all locking weapons and Laser Designators.
-Increased the damage of the Javelin and Air to Ground missiles against laser designated targets.
-Javelin missiles fired without Laser targeting now do more damage to the side and rear of MBTs.
-Slightly reduced the locking time of all weapons vs Laser Designated targets.
-Laser Guided missiles can now be distracted by Flares.
-Increased the locking distance for AGM Missiles for Jets when locking on laser designated targets.
-Reduced the locking time for the AGM Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against ground targets.
-Reduced the locking time for AA Missiles for Jets to make them more viable against air targets.
-Flares will no longer break the lock of a vehicle that is locked on, it will only distract the missiles.
-Flares now more reliably distract missiles, especially for Helicopters.
-Flares for Jets and Choppers now reload at 11 seconds again, except for the gunner, which remains unchanged at 20sec.
-AA Missiles are more difficult to dodge in Jets, this was unintended behavior that created an imbalance against skilled pilots.
-AA Missiles should no longer kill the pilot instead of the vehicle.
-AA Missiles should no longer detonate before hitting their target or a Flare/ECM chaff cloud.
-Reduced the damage AA missiles do to jets to 45%.
-Fixed the SU-35 firing Air to Air missiles at a lower rate of fire than other vehicles.
-The IGLA and Stinger now lock on much more quickly and disable an attack aircraft in 1 hit, but have significantly reduced range. This should allow Stingers to mount an effective close range point defense, without dominating an entire airspace.
-Increased the speed of the Helicopter AA missiles lock on to reduce the tedious nature of Helicopter dogfights and improve the Helicopter's defensive abilities vs Jets.
-Slightly reduced the damage of Jet cannons against Aircraft. Damage is now only slightly higher than it was originally at launch.
-Increased RPG and SMAW damage against aircraft.
-Guided Rockets will now only track ground targets, as originally intended.
-Reduced the direct damage done by Attack Helicopter gunners vs Armor.
-Helicopter guns should now suppress correctly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods, both guided and unguided.
-Slightly increased the damage of Attack Helicopter's Rocket Pods vs Infantry and other Helicopters.
-Additional fixes have been made to the TV missile to prevent it from blowing up the lauching vehicle.
-The Mi28 has received upgrades to its climbing and yawing abilities.
-Fixed an issue where guided rockets from the Mi28 did not follow the crosshair properly.
-Improved the accuracy of the Mi28 gun to match the AH1 gun.
-Increased the direct hit damage of the APFSDS rounds for the IFVs.
-Decreased the locking time of the IFV Guided Missile to make it more viable as an unlock.
-Miniguns and Helicopter Gunners now more quickly destroy parked cars.
-Increased the power of explosions from cars and other explosive static objects.
-Dying from the explosion of a car or other explosive static object should now correctly credit the player who caused the explosion.
-Adjusted the F35′s Center of Mass and Hover Engine for more stable, level flight in all flight modes.
-Updated the F35 weapon systems to be consistent with the other Jets.
-The F35 will now only attempt to enter Hover at low altitudes, though it will maintain the hover until forward flight is resumed, even if it reaches high altitude.
-The F35 and SU35 now properly have Ejection seats to prevent players from being killed when exiting the vehicle.
-Changed the Kornets to TOW launchers on Wake Island and moved the spawn position of the AAV to a more level position.
-Fixed several bugs with air vehicles colliding with objects at high speeds and taking no damage.
-Players will no longer receive suicides or team kills if they crash their vehicle (dying is punishment enough).
-The MAV will no longer destroy vehicles that run into it, instead it should be destroyed.
-Jet and Helicopter collisions should now properly result in the death of both vehicles.
-You can now spot with the EOD bot.
-Increased the base accuracy for AA guns and added a decrease in accuracy over the course of a burst.
-Reduced the damage AA guns (both mobile and stationary) do to infantry.
-The carrier based CRAM stations are now properly tracked as stationary weapons.
-CRAM and Pantsir stationary AA weapons now have Air Radar equipped by default.
-Improved the sound feedback for damage to help players better understand the amount of damage their vehicle is taking.
-The A10′s extinguisher should now function properly.
-Disabled vehicles now have an increased reverse speed to help escape to cover after being disabled.
-The T90′s crosshair now more accurately represents the trajectory of the main gun.
-Toggle and Hold zoom settings now also apply to soldier controlled turrets on jeeps, transport helicopters, boats, and IFVs port guns.
-The AAV now has zoom and a 3P camera when using the turret.
-Tweaked the AAV's turret controls to be more useful when the vehicle is moving.
-The Z11w now properly functions with Below Radar.
-Below Radar will now also prevent the lock on of Stinger and IGLA missiles.
-Added Horns to all Jeeps.
-Tanks can no longer drive into the water and cross the Wake Island lagoon completely submerged.

WEAPONS
Several weapons have had recoil or accuracy adjusted in orer to balance these weapons in effectiveness and also increase the feeling of individuality in each gun

-Added Extended Mags to the ASVAL. The Extended Mags can be unlocked at 200 kills with the AS VAL.
-Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
-Fixed aimed firing max accuracy on the Pecheneg to be consistent with other LMGs.
-Semiautomatic and automatic shotguns firing FRAG rounds now do slightly less splash damage.
-The M26 MASS frag and slug rounds are now the more effective pump action versions.
-The M26 MASS and M320 now benefit from the Laser Sight when mounted with an Underslung Rail.
-Fixed the bolt action timer on the L96 that would cause an animation glitch.
-9x39mm rounds no longer benefit from the Sniper headshot bonus.
-Increased the damage of the 9x39mm rounds at long range.
-Fixed the AKS74u damage at max range, it was incorrectly higher than other carbines.
-Increased the damage of the .357 and .44 magnum rounds at max range.
-All semiautomatic and bolt weapons, including all shotgun slugs, now have their maximum damage out to 15m.
-Semiautomatic weapons will no longer "jam" if the player presses fire faster than the weapon is capable of shooting. Some semi-automatic weapons have had their rates of fire adjusted to fit this change.
-Bolt action sniper rounds now have a chance to kill at close range if the player is hit in the upper chest.
-Semiautomatic sniper rifles, Assault Rifles, LMGs, and shotgun slugs now have more consistent damage over long range. At maximum range shots to the legs will not require more hits to kill.
-The spread for Flechette rounds has been reduced slightly on all shotguns.
-The spread for Buckshot has been reduced on the M1014, DAO-12, and S12k. These weapons have an accuracy advantage over the USAS12 but are not as accurate as the 870.
-Zooming shotguns with Buckshot and Flechette loads will now result in a slightly tighter cone for the pellets.
-Reduced the delay time between quick knife attempts slightly. Attacks with the knife drawn are still significantly faster.
-Fixed the Rate of Fire when the USAS and MK3A1 are equipped with FRAG rounds. All other shotguns correctly had a reduced rate of fire with frags, except the USAS and MK3A1.
-Fixed an Accuracy bug when the MK3A1 shotgun is equipped with FRAG or Slug rounds.
-Shotguns equipped with slugs will no longer automatically begin reloading if the weapon is zoomed when the clip is empty. This allows players to see where the slug lands before reloading.
-Fixed 12g FRAG rounds not breaking glass at long range.
-Players can now earn the shotgun Ribbon using the M26 MASS.
-The underslung grenade launchers for Russian rifles now properly report GP30 in the kill log.
-Fixed the AEK971 40mm shotgun round listing itself as FRAG in the kill log.
-Fixed the 40mm smoke grenade so it no longer passes through soldiers and unbroken objects before it detonates.
-M27 IAR: No change. The M27 is a heavier version of the M416, giving it good all-around performance though it has worse performance on the move.
-RPK-74M: Reduced the initial recoil and vertical recoil. The RPK-74M is a more stable firing platform than the comparable M27, though it lacks the M27′s higher rate of fire.
-M249: Added an initial recoil. The M249 is the fastest firing belt fed LMG, giving it superior suppressive and damage abilities. The initial recoil makes it a bit harder to run and gun, while making little overall impact on performance.
-Type-88: Slightly increased the initial recoil, reduced muzzle drift. The Type88 fires the slowest of the medium caliber LMGs, though what it lacks in rate of fire it makes up for in controllability.
-PKP: Reduced recoil but added a slight initial recoil, increased damage at max range. The Pecheneg has a heavy vertical recoil with a hard hitting round and little drift, this makes it excellent at sustained fire.
-M60: Reduced the initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The M60 has a very low rate of fire that makes it the most controllable with the powerful 7.62x51mm round.
-M240B: Added an initial recoil, increased damage at all ranges. The fastest firing medium MG, the M240 has a substantial muzzle kick and drift that makes all that power difficult to control.
-QBB-95: Reduced the total recoil but increased muzzle drift and initial recoil. The QBB-95 should now kick harder but settle into full auto fire better, combined with the bullpup hip fire bonus this makes the QBB-95 a highly mobile LMG.
-MG36: Added an initial recoil. The MG36 fires at a fast 750rpm and makes a nice middle ground between the controllability of a clip LMG and the sustained firepower of a belt fed LMG.
-870: No change. The 870 is a popular and highly effective weapon.
-DAO-12: Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The DAO-12 has a high magazine capacity with a slow reload that makes it a solid all around shotgun.
M1014: Increased the rate of fire from 200 max to 210 max. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The M1014 was underperforming compared to the USAS12 and 870, it should now be more viable in CQB thanks to a higher rate of fire.
-S12k: Increased extended mag from 8 rounds to 10 rounds. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The S12k larger extended magazine but slower rate of fire should make it stand out against the M1014, while the DAO-12 has a higher capacity over all, but a slowe reload.
-MK3A1: Increased magazine capacity to 8 and 12 for normal and extended mag respectively. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The MK3A1 has a lower ROF than the USAS12, giving it slightly more ammo makes this an edge vs the USAS.
USAS-12: Increased the initial recoil. Reduced the total pellets fired from 12 to 9. The USAS 12 has a higher ROF than other shotguns, this recoil change better balances that advantage and the pellets balance its damage output.
-M4A1: No Change. Well-rounded carbine, with good rate of fire and controllable recoil.
-M4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
-AKS-74U: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AKS-74u's low rate of fire is paired with great controllability. The overall increase in sustained fire control should help this carbine stand out, while the first kick gives it character.
-SG553: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The SG553 is a lower rate of fire carbine with greater controllability than the G36C. The change to initial recoil should better highlight this difference.
-A91: No Change. The A91′s high rate of fire and bullpup from the hip accuracy is offset by a poor controllability on full auto.
-G36C: Reduced initial recoil. The G36C is a well-rounded carbine, with a medium rate of fire and a medium recoil. The 2 round burst mode gives this weapon an edge at mid-range.
-SCAR-H: Increased damage at maximum range and increased max range. The SCAR-H fires a heavier round than all other carbines, giving it better stopping power at range at the cost of a low fire rate that penalizes it in CQB.
-G53: Reduced recoil and drift, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. The HK53 is a short carbine with a lot of initial kick but a stable recoil pattern and a medium rate of fire. The changes give it more character compared to the G36.
-QBZ-95B: Reduced muzzle sway, recoil settle times now similar to other carbines. A bullpup like the A91, the QBZ-95B is steady on the move with a lower rate of fire for controllable shots at longer range. The built in foregrip is now properly reflected in the weapon's stats.
-AK-74M: Reduced initial recoil and vertical recoil. The AK-74M sacrifices rate of fire for controllable automatic fire, the initial recoil was negatively affecting the feeling of controllability.
-M16A3: No Change. The M16 (both A3 and A4) provide a well-rounded stable firing platform with a high rate of fire that is relatively controllable.
-M16A4: Increased vertical recoil, reduced horizontal recoil. The Burst only M16A4 should now feel different to its automatic sibling, the reduced horizontal recoil emphasizes the greater control you have in burst fire.
-M416: No change. The M416 is the middle ground AR, blending a medium recoil and rate of fire.
AEK-971: Increased initial recoil, reduced aimed accuracy slightly. The AEK has a very high rate of fire, and also a large muzzle drift that makes control difficult. The low initial recoil allowed a player to kill before the weapon's weaknesses kicked in while the reduced accuracy highlights its close range role.
-F2000: Reduced vertical recoil, increased zoomed accuracy slightly. As a bullpup, the F2000 has a bonus to accuracy on the move and from the hip while its high rate of fire sacrifices controllability for saturation. The previous changes were an overreaction, this is a corrective update.
-AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94′s 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.
-G3A3: Increased damage at all ranges, reduced vertical recoil. The G3A3′s heavy recoil and heavy round are offset by a low rate of fire and a small magazine. The G3A3 was clearly outclassed at all ranges.
-KH2002: No Change. The KH2002 is locked to burst fire, with a high rate of fire and a large muzzle drift the weapon favors accurate mid-range fire.
-L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.
-FAMAS: The FAMAS combines an extreme rate of fire with extreme recoil making it very difficult to use at anything other than close quarters combat. Due to update restrictions, the FAMAS had different stats on all 3 platforms. The FAMAS is now uniform on all platforms and now has the correct 25 round magazine.
-PP2000: Reduced the initial recoil. The PP2000 has a lower ROF than other PDWs and needed the controllability to be balanced.
-UMP45: Reduced accuracy loss during full auto. The UMP45 hits hard and has a controllable recoil at the cost of a heavy initial recoil kick.
-MP7: No Change. The MP7 has a very low recoil and a high muzzle drift that favors longer bursts than the P90.

-AS VAL: Increased vertical recoil, reduced first shot recoil, reduced accuracy on the move. The AS VAL fires a long range, highly accurate, high damage projectile that favors short bursts or single fire when stationary. While still quite good from the hip, the AS VAL will suffer if fired while moving and aimed.
-PDW-R: Reduced the initial recoil. The PDW-R has high recoil and favors burst fire, the added initial recoil was making it less effective in small bursts.
-P90: Reduced the initial recoil. The P90 favors a run and gun play style using long bursts to control muzzle drift, the initial recoil was making bursting ineffective.
-PP-19: Slightly reduced the initial recoil when firing, increased base damage. The PP-19′s high initial recoil was over penalizing the burst fire needed to be effective on the low damage, high capacity weapon.
SCOPES
-Fixed the 7x scope not zooming to the full 7x on all weapons.
-Corrected the M39′s laser sight so it points at the point of impact and aligns with scopes when zoomed.
-Fixed a misaligned scope crosshair on the G3A3 using the Rifle Scope 6x.
-Fixed the PKA and PKA-S scopes on the M416 having swapped zoom levels.
-The L96 Straight Pull bolt now functions properly.
-The L96 ironsights have been adjusted for a clearer aiming picture and correct use of the integral front sight.
-The L96 now properly shows scope glint when using the 8x, and 12x scopes.
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule

BIPOD
-The Accuracy increase and Recoil reduction of the Bipod has been significantly improved for Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-The Bipod now provides similar Accuracy and Recoil benefits no matter if the weapon is fired while aiming or without aiming for all weapons. Previously only LMGs were worked this way. This especially improves the speed at which snipers can make follow up shots, and also allows effective unaimed suppressive fire with Assault Rifles and Carbines.
-Increased the Speed at which a bipod is deployed, allowing the user to obtain the bipod's bonus sooner after the deploy has started and allowing the weapon to be aimed in a far shorter time. The speed has been increased 40-50%, depending on the weapon and animation.

HEAVY BARREL
-The Vertical Recoil penalty of the Heavy Barrel has been reduced. The value has been changed from a global percent increase to a weapon specific value.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Heavy Barrel to represent the added weight of the accessory, as well as focus the attachment on accurate mid and long range fire. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.
-Several weapons with low default bullet speed now have their bullet speed increased when the Heavy Barrel is equipped. This is in effect for the A91, G3A3, AKS-74u, G36C, M4A1, SCAR-H, SG553, G53, and QBZ-95B.
-The Heavy Barrel is now also paired with Match Rounds which increase the maximum range of the weapon. The minimum and maximum damage are unchanged, weapons with the Heavy Barrel will be more effective in mid range.
-The Aimed Accuracy bonus provided by the Heavy Barrel has been increased. This will increase the effectiveness of the Heavy Barrel for small bursts, as originally intended.

IRNV FIXES
-Tweaked IRNV to be more consistent across all levels.
-Fixed a rendering issue with IRNV view when taking damage.
-Tweaked the IRNV zoom times and scope visible areas to be the same across all weapons (some were faster than others).
-Fixed the QBU-88 sniper and the L96 IRNV scopes to use the proper sniper reticule.

FOREGRIP
-The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.
-A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.

LASER SIGHT
-The Hip Accuracy bonus provided by the Laser Sight has been increased. Some PDWs have had their crouch and prone base stats adjusted to prevent hip firing being more accurate than aimed fire when using a laser sight.
-The bonus is now a weapon specific value instead of a global percentage, some guns receive larger or smaller bonuses, though all bonuses are better than they were previously.

SUPPRESSOR
-The Suppressor no longer reduces the maximum damage of a weapon when equipped. Instead the Suppressor reduces the minimum and maximum range of the weapon, making it ideal for CQB and Stealth. This change will make the Suppressor slightly more effective at long range, where the bullet drop and speed makes shots difficult already, and reduces the power of the suppressor at mid range slightly.
-The Suppressor's recoil bonus remains unchanged at a global 10% decrease. This is less than the Flash Suppressor's bonus for all weapons.
-The Hip Accuracy penalty of the Suppressor has been changed from a global percentage to a per weapon value. Generally this penalty is higher now, but not for all weapons. Specifically, the belt LMGs and bolt Snipers do not have any additional hip fire penalty, as their penalty is already at the maximum possible value.
-Reduced the Aimed Accuracy bonus of the Suppressor from 50% to 25%. A Suppressor and Foregrip combo will have similar accuracy to a weapon without any Accessories, at the penalty of worse Hip Fire Accuracy and Range and with the benefit of much improved Stealth and reduced Recoil.

FLASH SUPPRESSOR
-The Flash Suppressor no longer reduces accuracy for Automatic Fire.
-The Flash Suppressor now also works as a recoil compensator, reducing the Vertical Recoil by a weapon specific value. This bonus is larger than the bonus provided by the Suppressor.
-A small Hip Accuracy penalty has been added to the Flash Suppressor to represent the added weight of the accessory. The exact penalty amount is a weapon specific value.

GADGETS
-Reduced the spot times on C4 and Claymore projectiles from 30 to 15 sec.
-Tweaked the controls and physics for the EOD bot to improve its handling and aiming capabilities.
-The Radio Beacon, Mortar, MAV, EOD bot, T-UGS, and SOFLAM should now be much easier to deploy.
-The MAV will now be destroyed when running into a soldier or vehicle at high speed. It is still possible to strategically sacrifice your MAV on a soldier; it will be destroyed in the process.
-The MAV now properly shows up in the Kill Feed. Previously it simply displayed "KILLED."
-The MAV can no longer be used as an elevator.
-Matched the motion sensor sweep frequency and range on the MAV to the TUGS.
-Players will no longer auto enter SOFLAM, MAV, and EOD bots after they are deployed.
-Players may now use their knife to destroy enemy equipment.
-C4 will no longer be detonable after a player respawns, if the player is revived within 5 seconds he can still detonate his C4.
-The player may now have a maximum number of mines which will persist after the player's death. Deploying more than the maximum of 6 mines will remove a previous mine from the world.
-Claymores now live up to 5 seconds after a player dies, the player can have a max 2 claymores planted at the same time.
-Claymores can now detonate from vehicles and can be used to disable jeeps or kill the passengers in light jeeps. Claymores will not do any damage to heavy vehicles.
-Ammobags now stay until the user redeploys them like Medkits.
-Ammobags resupply bullets more quickly, but explosives resupply more slowly, especially 40mm grenades.
-Slightly reduced the effective blast radius of the RPG, SMAW, and 40mm grenade projectiles against infantry.
-Reduced the total number of RPG and SMAW missiles carried from 5 to 4. Players desiring more rockets will want to use the Explosive spec.
-Slightly increased the heal rate of the Medical Crate.
-The MAV now will also descend by pressing the Crouch Toggle key. (PC)
-The M224 Mortar can no longer be deployed in an area that is out of combat for another team like a home base or other protected spawn.
-Tweaked M224 exit points so the player faces in the direction of the mortar when he exits.
-Mines, Claymores, C4 and other deployable items will now only appear on the minimap when spotted by a teammate.

TEAM DEATHMATCH
-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Tehran Highway playable area has been doubled and is now the same as the Squad Deathmatch set up. Spawn points have been tweaked, and an extra spawn zone has been added north of the footbridge.
-Kharg Island has a new spawn zone layout, along with a bigger playable area and new cover objects. Spawn points have also been tweaked.
-Strike at Karkand spawns zones have been tweaked to improve player flow. Spawn points have been tweaked to improve safety upon spawning.
-Sharqi Peninsula spawn zones have been adjusted to optimize player movement. Spawn points have been tweaked so players spawn more safely.
-Seine Crossing spawn zone set up has been improved. There is a new spawn zone by the alleyway to the northwest with additional spawn points.
-Caspain Border spawn zones have been tweaked slightly.

SQUAD DEATHMATCH
-Fixed a bug where players would spawn close to the enemy team at the start of the round.
-Damavand Peak layout and spawn zones have been tightened to reduce the spread of players across the map
-Tehran Highway now features an extra spawn zone north of the footbridge, along with tweaked spawn points.
-Noshahr Canals spawn zones have been tweaked. Removed unsafe spawn points in the Northeast corner, and in the middle of the container area to the Southwest.



As well as: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/beep-beep-battlefield-3-update-goes-live-on-pc-tomorrow-improved-commo-rose-and-minimap-lots-of-fixes-and-new-shortcut-items-live/


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> if you didn't break even or make money from going from 3x580s to 2x680s, you have serious issues.
> Not impressive at all. His highest kills with a weapon is 200, which means he is probably god awful at infantry. This guy probably plays with a friend in a softcore, which takes zero if you are vehicle whoring and have someone to repair. I will admit that I am sometimes a vehicle whore, but I can also play infantry.


Amen. HC TDM FTW.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Right now there isn't any in-game VOIP, you have to add friends into your com center in Battlelog, or use a 3rd party service (TS, Vent, Mumble). This still only limits your voip to people you know or are in the voip server with. Can't just communicate to your team/squad in-game *yet...*


Couldn't help but notice the doubtful but hopeful "yet".....lol


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Amen. HC TDM FTW.


Let me make it clear that I didn't mean to put down softcore. However, in softcore with a driver/gunner who are working together, they are pretty much unstoppable (ESPECIALLY IF THEY ARE IN VENT).


----------



## JCG

Here's the official thing - http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/beep-beep-battlefield-3-update-goes-live-on-pc-tomorrow-improved-commo-rose-and-minimap-lots-of-fixes-and-new-shortcut-items-live/

It's 1.6GB!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> The assist score for heli pilots is now 50 points/kill.











Quote:


> Another balancing change that reflects how we want every player to be able to contribute to the overall effort is the lowered threshold for achieving the Suppression Ribbon. From a previous requirement of 7, players now only need to perform 3 suppressions in a game to be rewarded the Suppression Ribbon.


My suppression ribbons on metro will now go up from 10 to like 25.


----------



## downlinx

holy crap that is along list of tweaks and fixes, tell you what, i am really looking forward to using the scar h, sg553, m16a3, and the ak74m after this patch. wow, they really have buffed those guns.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Here's the official thing - http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/beep-beep-battlefield-3-update-goes-live-on-pc-tomorrow-improved-commo-rose-and-minimap-lots-of-fixes-and-new-shortcut-items-live/
> It's 1.6GB!


Yes, more points given to pilots , recons for soflam, and suppression. That would encourage more people to fly, use soflam, and suppress often. I like the satellite map the best. This might be the best patch BF3 ever received.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yes, more points given to pilots , recons for soflam, and suppression. That would encourage more people to fly, use soflam, and suppress often. I like the satellite map the best. This might be the best patch BF3 ever received.


Disagree. I crave the commo rose.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yes, more points given to pilots , recons for soflam, and suppression. That would encourage more people to fly, use soflam, and suppress often. I like the satellite map the best. This might be the best patch BF3 ever received.


I still think it will need another patch to patch the patch...lol. Seriously though, it will have problems I am sure. Nothing is ever perfect.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I still think it will need another patch to patch the patch...lol. Seriously though, it will have problems I am sure. Nothing is ever perfect.


Of course there will need to be more patches. Look at bf2. Three and a half years after the game released they released the biggest patch for the game yet to date. Dice and ea, while sometimes crappy, do not give up on their games as soon as a new one comes out like Activision and Treyark.


----------



## Freelancer852

A video I made the other day after getting FXAA working _(watch in 1080p on YouTube for best results)_:



I was being accused of hacking in the jet the game before, and my team was praising me for actually HELPING the ground fight... I really wish more jet pilots could start doing this, I feel like the only one actually PTFO from the air.


----------



## mathelm

For all the PS3 pukes who think their better than the rest because they get all the newbies a week ahead. A story from gamespot about the PS4.....

_Buckle up, Sony enthusiasts. A tipster has told Kotaku that the PlayStation 4 is named "Orbis," and that it will feature an anti-used game system, offer no backwards compatibility with PlayStation 3 titles, and ship in holiday 2013.
Orbis is just a code-name&#8230;or is it?

As for the first part of the rumor, multiple sources told the blog that the Orbis will sport some sort of *anti-used games measure*. Full Orbis games will be available via Blu-ray disc or as a PlayStation Network download, and will be locked to a single PSN account. Players will not be able to circumvent the system by remaining offline, as the source said users will be forced to be connected to the PSN to boot up their games.

Gamers will be free to trade in Orbis games, but the person who purchases a second-hand disc will be restricted to a limited trial mode or "some other form of content restriction." *These gamers will be forced to pay a fee* to unlock the full title, according to the source.

An earlier report suggested Microsoft's next-generation Xbox would also include some method of blocking gamers from playing used titles. Microsoft has not commented on the matter.

As for *backwards compatibility*, Kotaku's source says Sony has *no plans to offer such a service* with the Orbis. This would mark a change in approach for Sony, as the PlayStation 2, PS3, and PlayStation Vita have all supported their predecessors' games at launch in some form._


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disagree. I crave the commo rose.


Well, it makes easier for me to find the other soldiers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I still think it will need another patch to patch the patch...lol. Seriously though, it will have problems I am sure. Nothing is ever perfect.


lol, then this is the best patch _so far_.

Wow look at all the people raging over shortcuts/bundle packs. I hope DICE employees see this and realize they are making a mistake.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just played a match with this guy, sgt_maxpower, on my team. He is already at Colonel star 100. He have insane K/D ratio and most of the kills are vehicle kills.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sgt_maxpower/stats/194160476/


his Kills score of 40K doesnt make sense... look at his weapon/vehicle kills?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> A video I made the other day after getting FXAA working _(watch in 1080p on YouTube for best results)_:
> I was being accused of hacking in the jet the game before, and my team was praising me for actually HELPING the ground fight... I really wish more jet pilots could start doing this, I feel like the only one actually PTFO from the air.


I won't touch fxaa. Screwed me over for a week. Had to do a full os reinstall thanks to it.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The assist score for heli pilots is now 50 points/kill.
Click to expand...

Flying the transport heli is now going to be even more enjoyable than it already is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm aroused.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Flying the transport heli is now going to be even more enjoyable than it already is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I'm aroused.


Transport. Psh. I get hundred of attack heli assists, this will be amazing.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Transport. Psh. I get hundred of attack heli assists, this will be amazing.


Lol obviously, but in the current state it is almost impossible to score well while flying the transport, while it is a lot easier to do well as a pilot of an attack helicopter.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I'm seriously excited. The new commo rose will be much more similar to BF2's commo rose, and support/medic/engineer players can actually KNOW when someone needs help now. I miss Spec Ops class =/


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> lol, then this is the best patch _so far_.


I agree, and it is amazing. But, they will need to let out a tiny patch to patch this latest patch. Like there will be minor problems...I see those minor problems being annoying. PS3 users have already said that is the case.

I think the best we might see BF3 is in about a year when we have a lot of the unreleased rumored features, fully patched up. Along with a lot more DLC.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Here's the official thing - http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/beep-beep-battlefield-3-update-goes-live-on-pc-tomorrow-improved-commo-rose-and-minimap-lots-of-fixes-and-new-shortcut-items-live/
> It's 1.6GB!


satelite map mode is welcomed by me 110%









gotta love a minimap with more texture details

finally i'll be able to judge where the spotted baddies are just by looking at the minimap

+ i hope that the soflam fix means the designated target hit points will register all the time because i've been robbed of them many many many times

@fat_jet: supression ribbons are easy to get on metro

now it will boost our spm 2x faster

and i also noticed an extended mag unlock for mg36 on battlelog ... LOL its the last unlock..

so the question is.. will it double the mag size of the mg36 to 200? and make it 100 by default? or is it a placeholder for the extended mag we got by default with the gun allready unlocked from the b2k assignment


----------



## JAM3S121

hows the quality of my newest video?
msi afterburner is not recording very well for me.. getting tons of lag spikes while playing even when recording at 900p or 720p..


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows the quality of my newest video?
> msi afterburner is not recording very well for me.. getting tons of lag spikes while playing even when recording at 900p or 720p..


Wouldn't call you a BF3 snipedown, or anywhere near close, but not good on the quality. What are you using to record? FRAPS...how do you record with Afterburner? lol, didn't know you could. Fraps is worth every dime IMO.


----------



## JAM3S121

theres a video capture option in msi afterburner..

i havent played bf3 in about 4months prior.. gotta get the groove back

more videos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHG67HvG2nY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LckV1Oo-oM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77KZd2Z8ATk


----------



## calavera

Anyone else not bother changing outfits anymore? I stopped switching outfits right after they nerfed it against the infrared scopes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> holy crap that is along list of tweaks and fixes, tell you what, i am really looking forward to using the scar h, sg553, m16a3, and the ak74m after this patch. wow, they really have buffed those guns.


m16 buff!? it's already amazing. I saw basically 99% good tweaks in the patch notes. Things might be different when it hits, if the game is even playable. Patch might kill the game for a bit lol, for every fix, 1 or more bugs introduced back into the game...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else not bother changing outfits anymore? I stopped switching outfits right after they nerfed it against the infrared scopes


It can still make a difference, especially if your a camper, dark outfit for dark corners, or maybe a camo that fits your environment a bit. Sometimes just wearing the right colors can get you up close with the enemy they don't realize your enemy lool.

What's the difference using vehicles in Normal vs HC? do they take more hits or something?


----------



## PARTON

It says patch drops @ 9 UTC; does that mean it'll be available bright and early here in the US?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else not bother changing outfits anymore? I stopped switching outfits right after they nerfed it against the infrared scopes


every outfit is suposed to be good in certain environment but i rarely change them since i dont bother

and since it always reverts back to normal anyway ...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> every outfit is suposed to be good in certain environment but i rarely change them since i dont bother
> and since it always reverts back to normal anyway ...


I used to use the Dr Pepper one but I stopped because it reverts back to normal too. And it probably made me easier to see anyways.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> m16 buff!? it's already amazing. I saw basically 99% good tweaks in the patch notes. Things might be different when it hits, if the game is even playable. Patch might kill the game for a bit lol, for every fix, 1 or more bugs introduced back into the game...
> It can still make a difference, especially if your a camper, dark outfit for dark corners, or maybe a camo that fits your environment a bit. Sometimes just wearing the right colors can get you up close with the enemy they don't realize your enemy lool.
> What's the difference using vehicles in Normal vs HC? do they take more hits or something?


Well one thing is the regenerate armor so you can fall back and regenerate. Also, I've heard that vehicles have less armor in hardcore.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> theres a video capture option in msi afterburner..
> i havent played bf3 in about 4months prior.. gotta get the groove back
> more videos
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHG67HvG2nY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LckV1Oo-oM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77KZd2Z8ATk


tl;dw too tired, gotcha. just don't call yourself snipedown. that guy was a god in H3, but....yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else not bother changing outfits anymore?


At first I was like.................


----------



## OverClocker55

I got a cool real life BF3 video in the makings. Using airsoft guns and pretty cool costumes. Don't hate when I do post link.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Well one thing is the regenerate armor so you can fall back and regenerate. Also, I've heard that vehicles have less armor in hardcore.


like i said ... softcore allows others to see you from miles away via the doritos(spotting)

try to survive in a tank against jets or heli's ... seriously even a good 3 man crew cannot escape a good chopper pilot/gunner combo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> tl;dw too tired, gotcha. just don't call yourself snipedown. that guy was a god in H3, but....yeah.


can't wait to see a more epic videos from yoursel to show us how its suposed to be done

and his video was a bit on the short side but he isnt a bad shooter


----------



## Nocturin

Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can't wait to see a more epic videos from yoursel to show us how its suposed to be done
> and his video was a bit on the short side but he isnt a bad shooter


Feel free to watch my channel.

http://www.youtube.com/JRHCKYCASMAN

I meant, I was too tired at that moment to watch more videos and gameplay. I currently play 360 though, and trying to switch over to PC, my PC version of BF3 is in UPS's hands somewhere in Ohio right now. And my GPU might be hard to work with until I upgrade rigs this spring.

I have a 2.1 K/Dr, playing mainly HC TDM w/ an aggressive recon class, and have a SPM of like ~500ish.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Reduced the recoil of the SKS rifle and increased its maximum damage at close range.
> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Yeah that sounds way OP, it was already pretty good. I'm gonna have to try it out.


----------



## kcuestag

Patch will be out in about 8 hours, I am going to sleep and wake up to download it !









See you on the Battlefield after the patch guys.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Feel free to watch my channel.
> http://www.youtube.com/JRHCKYCASMAN
> I meant, I was too tired at that moment to watch more videos and gameplay. I currently play 360 though, and trying to switch over to PC, my PC version of BF3 is in UPS's hands somewhere in Ohio right now. And my GPU might be hard to work with until I upgrade rigs this spring.
> I have a 2.1 K/Dr, playing mainly HC TDM w/ an aggressive recon class, and have a SPM of like ~500ish.


is it just me or are alot of your shot missing the mark and yet you get kills?

gotta love the weird hitboxes of bf3


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Patch will be out in about 8 hours, I am going to sleep and wake up to download it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you on the Battlefield after the patch guys.


Such a big change..hmmm... possibly the last 8 hours of game play for some before the big crash.....


----------



## trendy

I'm so excited for the patch.... No more jumping up and down next to rails like an excited kid before someone kills you! hahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Feel free to watch my channel.
> http://www.youtube.com/JRHCKYCASMAN
> I meant, I was too tired at that moment to watch more videos and gameplay. I currently play 360 though, and trying to switch over to PC, my PC version of BF3 is in UPS's hands somewhere in Ohio right now. And my GPU might be hard to work with until I upgrade rigs this spring.
> I have a 2.1 K/Dr, playing mainly HC TDM w/ an aggressive recon class, and have a SPM of like ~500ish.


Sorry if I come off smug, but couldn't you have just purchased it on Origin? It was even 50% off recently lol!


----------



## dmxdex2020

I dont understand why HBAO cause mouse delay even with 60fps and above. It does the same thing when used on oblivion and BFBC2 Can anyone explain to me why?


----------



## Fr0sty

tomorrow comes aggresive recon hipfiring into the chest for me


----------



## GanjaSMK

I can't wait to see what the patch breaks.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Sorry if I come off smug, but couldn't you have just purchased it on Origin? It was even 50% off recently lol!


I heard about that. Wish I could have gotten it. Never saw it for that price. Waited a week, never saw it any cheaper than on Newegg for $30, so I picked it up there. Unfortunately its Standard Edition and non-downloadable.....whatever.

Really wish I could have gotten it on Origin when they were selling it for like $30 a few weeks back. Had a GT230 in my system at that time and didn't even care.


----------



## Freelancer852

I use the Blue outfit on every map, it blends into shadows the best.


----------



## dmxdex2020

When is the new patch out for pc?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Patch will be out in about 8 hours, I am going to sleep and wake up to download it !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See you on the Battlefield after the patch guys.


It's going to be coming out around the time I usually go to sleep... It's going to be so hard to not stay up to be one of the first people to try it out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> When is the new patch out for pc?


In about 7 hours


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tomorrow comes aggresive recon hipfiring into the chest for me


Bad for me. Means I will have to aim for the head better. Probably accidentally get some chest shot 1 shots.


----------



## Gen Ross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I use the Blue outfit on every map, it blends into shadows the best.


And most likely stands out against light colored objects the most, no?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Bad for me. Means I will have to aim for the head better. Probably accidentally get some chest shot 1 shots.


cqb
hipfire
hit
proffit


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> cqb
> hipfire
> hit
> proffit


Nah. Maybe with the L96 or other but not my precious M98B.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah that sounds way OP, it was already pretty good. I'm gonna have to try it out.


I'm excited. It's good, but not quiet there. IIRC, it's not exactly a damage increase, mainly a extension of the distance before the damage starts to decrease.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> but not my precious M98B.


----------



## OverClocker55

Good for BF3?

SAMSUNG P2770FH


----------



## doomlord52

Bit low DPI IMO, but other than that, it'll be fine.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nah. Maybe with the L96 or other but not my precious M98B.


dont want to mess that precious 90% hit/kill ratio?

but then again every bolt action will have that special hitbox at 15meters or so


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont want to mess that precious 90% hit/kill ratio?
> but then again every bolt action will have that special hitbox at 15meters or so


WHOOOOOOO!

m98 and kobra here I come.

late edit:

found this for the SKS
Quote:


> SKS
> Dropoff end distance 50 -> 60
> Max damage 34 -> 34 -> 43


Sweet. I love being wrong







.

edit edit:

well atleast i hope im wrong. anyone found any data on the new patch yet?


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26810826/1/338586921/

consider that this was hardcore and i never play with bolt action in a in your face cqb type of deal but i didnt do so bad








will need to improve my quick hipfire skills but so far i like it


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont want to mess that precious 90% hit/kill ratio?
> but then again every bolt action will have that special hitbox at 15meters or so


Headshot to kill.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Headshot to kill.


that's meticulous


----------



## TheYonderGod

LOLOLOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/26813308/1/373886055/










Lol, I just had to try it before the patch.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I heard about that. Wish I could have gotten it. Never saw it for that price. Waited a week, never saw it any cheaper than on Newegg for $30, so I picked it up there. Unfortunately its Standard Edition and non-downloadable.....whatever.
> Really wish I could have gotten it on Origin when they were selling it for like $30 a few weeks back. Had a GT230 in my system at that time and didn't even care.


Gamestop had the LE verson on sale for $40, and it included back to Karkand....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I use the Blue *outfit* on every map, it blends into shadows the best.


Dose it match your new pumps?.....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> that's meticulous


It's for skilled people.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's going to be coming out around the time I usually go to sleep... It's going to be so hard to not stay up to be one of the first people to try it out.
> In about 7 hours


5am EST

Wonder how long it will take before you could actually play? "a while"?...lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_As you probably have seen elsewhere, there will be a client update on Thursday March 29th, 09:00 UTC.

This update will be accompanied by a new game server.

At the aforementioned time, *Battlelog will go down for a while*. The RSP companies will begin updating servers at that point; *you can expect it to take some hours before they have updated all servers*.

Non-updated servers will not be visible in Battlelog after the downtime.

Most of the changes in the game server are balancing and modifications done to support game client changes. The set of changes reported here is fairly up-to-date: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/game-update-will-drop-on-the-27th-of-march-for-playstation-3-xbox-360-and-pc-will-come-soon/ [blogs.battlefield.com]

However, we have done some additional changes to the PC game server operation since that list was compiled. Here is the completed section:

Fixes - PC Server operation
- Having the same map occur multiple times in the maplist now works properly
- If adding a new map to the servers maplist after a clear and then running "mapList.runNextRound" the server will ignore any remaining rounds on the map that it still run since before the clear and move to the new first map in the list. The server will now have reset the current rounds per map and run the map in the list for the number of rounds stated when adding the map.
- Maplist can contain up to 1000 entries now
- mapList.list will return at most 100 entries. To get the entire list, perform mapList.list repeatedly with increasing offsets (like banList.list)
- The locked-in-place warm-up has been replaced by a warm-up where players can move around, shoot, and take objectives; scoring is disabled during warm-up
- The Conquest Assault layouts on Back to Karkand maps have had the gamemode names changed to reflect that Conquest Assault is a gamemode in its own right
- vars.serverDescription is documented (it shows a string on a server's detail page on Battlelog)
- vars.roundLockdownCountdown can be used to control the pre-round timer

*The renamed Conquest Assault modes will cause initial confusion.* The 3rd party admin tools don't know about this change yet, and existing Maplist.txt configurations contain the old names, so this is something that server administrators need to be wary of. It is a one-time change though, and it's worth it in the long run.

The latest server docs are available here: http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/tmp/BF3_PC_Server_R20_926998_Docs_ServerAdministrator_v2.zip [static.cdn.ea.com]_


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> - The locked-in-place warm-up has been replaced by a warm-up where players can move around, shoot, and take objectives; scoring is disabled during warm-up


Does it mean we can screw around instead standing in place waiting for the match to start?


----------



## mathelm

Synergy = (PR + BS) ²

If we would have had three repositories, each platform could have been done totally independently of each other, but there would be *much less synergy effects* between platforms. Our overall velocity (progress per month) would be lower, and the work that we have accomplished during the 5 months since launch would have taken 6-7 months instead.

_MikaelKalms said:
We were initially intending to release on all platforms at the same time. The QA process & stabilization phase took different amounts of time on the different platforms - so we decided to do the next best thing: to release on each platform as it got properly finished._


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



_But honestly this patch should have been broken up into 3 sections, each released as they were finished. It's so easy to patch on PC, why not take advantage of it?
We generally track the code and content where the actual "dev work" is done in a single repository. This way, changes that are done to one platform will also apply to other platforms as well by default.
The main reason why we do this is because we want most changes to apply to all platforms - and it saves development time.
If we would have had three repositories, each platform could have been done totally independently of each other, but there would be *much less synergy effects* between platforms. Our overall velocity (progress per month) would be lower, and the work that we have accomplished during the 5 months since launch would have taken 6-7 months instead.

So what we do instead is to work in a shared repository when work is going quickly. Then, at some point during the stabilization phase, we split into one repository per platform (because fixing a problem that occurs only on one platform can destabilize another platform through obscure knock-on effects). Stabilization took longer than expected for two platforms, thus release on those got delayed.

Another way to look at this is: there is a fixed number of people available to work on all platforms combined, and we work this way because it is the most efficient way we know of working (if you measure our progress over multiple releases)._


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> 4am EST
> Wonder how long it will take before you could actually play? "a while"?...lol
> _As you probably have seen elsewhere, there will be a client update on Thursday March 29th, 09:00 UTC.
> This update will be accompanied by a new game server.
> At the aforementioned time, *Battlelog will go down for a while*. The RSP companies will begin updating servers at that point; *you can expect it to take some hours before they have updated all servers*.
> Non-updated servers will not be visible in Battlelog after the downtime.
> Most of the changes in the game server are balancing and modifications done to support game client changes. The set of changes reported here is fairly up-to-date: http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/game-update-will-drop-on-the-27th-of-march-for-playstation-3-xbox-360-and-pc-will-come-soon/ [blogs.battlefield.com]
> However, we have done some additional changes to the PC game server operation since that list was compiled. Here is the completed section:
> Fixes - PC Server operation
> - Having the same map occur multiple times in the maplist now works properly
> - If adding a new map to the servers maplist after a clear and then running "mapList.runNextRound" the server will ignore any remaining rounds on the map that it still run since before the clear and move to the new first map in the list. The server will now have reset the current rounds per map and run the map in the list for the number of rounds stated when adding the map.
> - Maplist can contain up to 1000 entries now
> - mapList.list will return at most 100 entries. To get the entire list, perform mapList.list repeatedly with increasing offsets (like banList.list)
> - The locked-in-place warm-up has been replaced by a warm-up where players can move around, shoot, and take objectives; scoring is disabled during warm-up
> - The Conquest Assault layouts on Back to Karkand maps have had the gamemode names changed to reflect that Conquest Assault is a gamemode in its own right
> - vars.serverDescription is documented (it shows a string on a server's detail page on Battlelog)
> - vars.roundLockdownCountdown can be used to control the pre-round timer
> 
> *The renamed Conquest Assault modes will cause initial confusion.* The 3rd party admin tools don't know about this change yet, and existing Maplist.txt configurations contain the old names, so this is something that server administrators need to be wary of. It is a one-time change though, and it's worth it in the long run.
> The latest server docs are available here: http://static.cdn.ea.com/dice/u/f/bfbc2/tmp/BF3_PC_Server_R20_926998_Docs_ServerAdministrator_v2.zip [static.cdn.ea.com]_


A couple hours...I guess that makes it easy for me then. Maybe I'll go to sleep early and so I can get up early and play...nah like I would ever get up early, LOL. Even when I get new computer components in the mail I only get up like an hour early.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Headshot to kill.


upper chest or head will kill instantly at 15 meters or face to face

pretty aggresive stuff

but then again i decided to dust off my sks and go hyper aggro on you tonight









i guess it wasnt so bad of an outcome considering that i spammed bullets like an assault riffle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's for skilled people.


we will see after the new patch is on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> - The locked-in-place warm-up has been replaced by a warm-up where players can move around, shoot, and take objectives; scoring is disabled during warm-up
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean we can screw around instead standing in place waiting for the match to start?
Click to expand...

yes but it will only be available if the numbers of players is bellow the amount needed to start .. so those 2 players to start servers wont have that stuff very active for you guys to try out


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Good for BF3?
> 
> SAMSUNG P2770FH


It's a bit big for me. But that's pretty much the same monitor I use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> I use the Blue outfit on every map, it blends into shadows the best.


Yet you stand out like a blueberry when you aren't in them.


----------



## mathelm

4:05am 9:05 utc.... and nothing...

lol.. can never get my timezones straight with daylight savings.. etc.... 5am est = 9am gmt


----------



## kcuestag

The update process is supposed to start in about 26 minutes.


----------



## mathelm

So is that 26 minutes from now, or 26 minutes from then....









lol.... been up too long here...

5:03am.. Update in progress...

So it must be now,... now...


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Awww you beat me to it.

Yayyyyyyyy


----------



## Fr0sty

in 2hours the patch will be available for download


----------



## GanjaSMK

Already downloading it here.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> in 2hours the patch will be available for download


You know this how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Already downloading it here.


Where's here?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Already downloading it here.


 I was just playing with you right before the update started. Let's um just pretend I didn't say what I said









But anyways, me too









Just right click and check for update in Origin.


----------



## Nemesis158

Indeed it is already Live


----------



## TheYonderGod

We still wont be able to play for probably another 2 or so hours though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I was just playing with you right before the update started. Let's um just pretend I didn't say what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just right click and check for update in Origin.


thanks for the tip

downloading right now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> We still wont be able to play for probably another 2 or so hours though.


thus the reason why i said 2hours from now


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Already downloading it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just playing with you right before the update started. Let's um just pretend I didn't say what I said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just right click and check for update in Origin.
Click to expand...

LOL - I don't even know what you said?









But yeah was fun.


----------



## kcuestag

2 minutes to go!

We'll see how long it takes until we can play.


----------



## mathelm




----------



## TheYonderGod

Omg it's back online already, how am I supposed to go to sleep now?

Edit: oh, battlelog is online but it wont let me join a game.

Edit: Or it will? Just not some servers?

Yeahhhhhh I just played a game. AN-94 has like no recoil, I already liked it when it did have recoil, probably going to be my favorite gun now.


----------



## mathelm

hmm.. server browser won't come up in IE, but will in firefox....

there it goes...

nope, only in firefox...


----------



## IronWill1991

Wow, Origin download speeds are ridiculous fast.

Over 6MB/s for a while then dropping to 4.8MB/s after half of GB downloaded. Then it dropped to 3.9-4.2MB/s at last 30%.

Not bad for Comcast which is the fastest ISP in my area.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, Origin download speeds are ridiculous fast.


I don't trust their readings, I've seen 14Mb/s on Origin, I've never seen higher than 6-7Mb/s anywhere else.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I don't trust their readings, I've seen 14Mb/s on Origin, I've never seen higher than 6-7Mb/s anywhere else.


Yeah I don't really trust it either, but it did take less than 5 minutes to download the patch.


----------



## Lahey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I don't trust their readings, I've seen 14Mb/s on Origin, I've never seen higher than 6-7Mb/s anywhere else.


I downloaded BF3 yesterday at around 20-21MB/s which is what my download bandwidth is around (slightly higher actually), I frequently download torrents at the same speeds, so at least for me the speed isn't far off.


----------



## ruarcs30

What update is this? Seems large

Edit:1.5Gb Anyone who has a link to whats in the uppdate?


----------



## kcuestag

It seems we no longer need the FXAA Injector to make it look nice.

Colors look good finally, at least for me.









Playing at 2560x1440 @ Ultra + AA Post OFF + MSAAx4 + AFx16 + Motion Blur OFF + HBAO ON.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It seems we no longer need the FXAA Injector to make it look nice.
> Colors look good finally, at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing at 2560x1440 @ Ultra + AA Post OFF + MSAAx4 + AFx16 + Motion Blur OFF + HBAO ON.


They have fixed the colors? GREAT! Care to put up a 30sek video so i can see?









My connection speed isnt very fast, at least not to day. Takes for ever to install the update

Edit: MSAAx4..... I ques i will be using fxaa injector whit the colors turned off then. My gtx 460 doesnt handle that unless im playing on 720p. And now I have spoiled my eyes whit 1600x900 (how many p. is that?) 900 or something?

Using fxaa injector and then hit pause, will give me the aa effect whitout the colors? Or am i wrong?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> What update is this? Seems large
> Edit:1.5Gb Anyone who has a link to whats in the uppdate?


What rock have you been hiding under?

Just played a game via firefox. IE still giving me the Update in progress screen when I click on server browser or forum ( only 2 I've tried except Home)..

Spoke too soon... working now...

I feel like a fat guy who just dropped 200lbs.... I can finally see my ping....


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> What rock have you been hiding under?
> Just played a game via firefox. IE still giving me the Update in progress screen when I click on server browser or forum ( only 2 I've tried except Home)..
> Spoke too soon... working now...


Pardon? I didn't understand mutch of that...









But you could say I have been hiding under a rock. The beatch and sun, got the warmest spring seens 1933


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Pardon? I didn't understand mutch of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could say I have been hiding under a rock. The beatch and sun, got the warmest spring seens 1933


It's the mega patch that's been talked about for weeks

http://bf3blog.com/2012/03/battlefield-3-patch-coming-march-27-on-the-ps3/

Plus apparently there's more stuff not even on that list.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Pardon? I didn't understand mutch of that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you could say I have been hiding under a rock. The beatch and sun, got the warmest spring seens 1933


I know I've seen you either here or maybe another thread. This patch is about all we've talked about here for the last month. Here's the link...

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/game-update-will-drop-on-the-27th-of-march-for-playstation-3-xbox-360-and-pc-will-come-soon/


----------



## BreakDown

as soon as someone starts playing, could you report on commo-rose? please?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Terrible.

Until server side hit detection is implemented, this game will remain crap. Sorry to say...

Sad but true.


----------



## mardon

I downloaded it in 20 seconds at a bizillion mbps how much of a hero am I??

Hate all those comments







Internet in the UK in most places is rubbish compared to the US. Only just started on BF3 online liking it so far and not really seen any hackers! Looking forward to trying the new patch!


----------



## wireeater

1.5GB patch... noiiice


----------



## ZaG

Patch is great game is much smoother and fluid!! this is how it should have been on launch!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Terrible.
> Until server side hit detection is implemented, this game will remain crap. Sorry to say...
> Sad but true.


I've not played for at least a month or so but I can't help but agree, if you polish a turd..

The core mechanics of the gameplay are fundamentally flawed and there's no avoiding that.


----------



## Saizer

Awesome! We get more orders on the cammo rose! Thanks! I was waiting for the "need a medic" order, hehe.


----------



## ruarcs30

Wrong place to ask perhaps, but what is the diffrence between deffered and post in the grafic settings?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Terrible.
> Until server side hit detection is implemented, this game will remain crap. Sorry to say...
> Sad but true.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not played for at least a month or so but I can't help but agree, if you polish a turd..
> 
> The core mechanics of the gameplay are fundamentally flawed and there's no avoiding that.
Click to expand...

No seriously. I'm fed up. It's just terrible. Utterly terrible.

Fixes supposed to be dealt with?

- I still spawn backwards the direction the person I spawn on is facing.
- I still die diving into water.
- I still lose my RPG's because of either lag / or just total disappearing RPG's (launched but shot dead).

And ... so much more. Terrible.










I'm really going to give it another week and then just say its quits because I'm sick of shooting people, seeing 3-5 " X's " then dying from 1-2 shots. Hardcore or 'softcore'... makes no difference. The game is just terribly coded network-wise. And even maps like Caspian Border, still aren't big enough for 64 players, ultimately. I mean it's close enough, but try Seine Crossing, or Sharqui P. ....... Anyways. Tired of it. Badly.

There is little to no 'competitive' edge to it either. That's what really bothers me on top of the rest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Wrong place to ask perhaps, but what is the diffrence between deffered and post in the grafic settings?


Post is 'FXAA' (full-screen anti-aliasing, blurred edges if you will) and deferred is 'MSAA' (multi-sample anti aliasing) which aims to make jagged edges looks straight without 'blurring' so-to-speak. MSAA is more intensive than FXAA in most cases and generally requires very powerful graphics cards for most 'modern' games at either 4x and higher.


----------



## OverClocker55

1.5gb update today. what is this


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1.5gb update today. what is this


Nothing worth getting excited about. Enough to please the 'masses' but still leaving the core of the game unpolished, unfinished, and still in a 'beta' mode.

Good improvements to the UI and stuff though. Neat. And weapon stuff changed. Neat too. But so much more is ... not right.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It seems we no longer need the FXAA Injector to make it look nice.
> Colors look good finally, at least for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing at 2560x1440 @ Ultra + AA Post OFF + MSAAx4 + AFx16 + Motion Blur OFF + HBAO ON.


Are you sure that they have changed the colors? Someone claims that they have, someone claims they hasnt.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> No seriously. I'm fed up. It's just terrible. Utterly terrible.
> Fixes supposed to be dealt with?
> - I still spawn backwards the direction the person I spawn on is facing.
> - I still die diving into water.
> - I still lose my RPG's because of either lag / or just total disappearing RPG's (launched but shot dead).
> And ... so much more. Terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really going to give it another week and then just say its quits because I'm sick of shooting people, seeing 3-5 " X's " then dying from 1-2 shots. Hardcore or 'softcore'... makes no difference. The game is just terribly coded network-wise. And even maps like Caspian Border, still aren't big enough for 64 players, ultimately. I mean it's close enough, but try Seine Crossing, or Sharqui P. ....... Anyways. Tired of it. Badly.
> There is little to no 'competitive' edge to it either. That's what really bothers me on top of the rest.


Yeah, I stopped playing because I got bored of the sheer amount of issues. I've always played quite seriously and enjoyed the competitive side of FPS games but as you say there isn't one with BF3. That's mainly due to the poor netcode, it negates the difference in skill between players.

I've moved on the Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, I'm having much more fun


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Wrong place to ask perhaps, but what is the diffrence between deffered and post in the grafic settings?


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#9

Things I don't like about the patch...
dolphin/super crawl nerfed
sun glares seems to be even worse - could just be because my eyes are tired right now though. I haven't seen a flashlight yet but I hope they aren't worse too...
Snipers 1 shot to upper chest kill will make more people snipe and be annoying
New minimap modes seem gltichy, maybe they take time to update enemy locations? I keep seeing red triangles when nobody is there.
Too many weapons and attachment combinations to try out (not really a dislike but kinda annoying)

Things I do like:
Spotted claymores show up on your screen now!
jeep horns!
you can see your own [email protected][email protected][email protected]#[email protected]#

New favorite weapons so far:
AN-94
F2000
L85
Possibly the SCAR, but I didn't really try any other engie weapons yet
Possibly the M249 but I didn't try many other LMGs yet
(haven't tried them all out yet)

Weapons I don't like now:
Famas - horrible. I didn't like it much before but it was ok, now it just sucks
PKP - more recoil. I didn't try it much though
M16A3 - still decent but not a laser beam of almost instant death when bursting with foregrip+suppressor

More stuff I was going to say but I forget now.
Stupid patch making me stay up til 5AM....good night now.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Yeah, I stopped playing because I got bored of the sheer amount of issues. I've always played quite seriously and enjoyed the competitive side of FPS games but as you say there isn't one with BF3. That's mainly due to the poor netcode, it negates the difference in skill between players.
> 
> I've moved on the Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, I'm having much more fun


I know all too well what you mean.









For instance - _and here's just a totally random thing that shouldn't happen_ - for a 'polished and finished' game:

Having played a round on Kharg Island and using a javelin to take out soflam targeted vehicles, my kit saved itself as it normally would. We played both sides but after we were defending I moved from engineer to a support/assault role for my squad. Having completely forgotten I had switched my normal RPG to javelin, upon the next map (went to a Rush map), I wanted to play the engineer for the bot to defuse/set mcomms. Upon spawning and realizing that I had switched the RPG to javelin, I noticed I was looking at the 'sun' if you will. It was 'Operation Metro' and we were defending.

Of course. Looking up at the 'sun' through the javelin (ADS), you can see the sun peek into the 'black' area of the read-out (beyond the see-through reticle of the 'sight')..... I was not only surprised, but, seriously - how could something so simple, yet so asinine, be let through a 'finalized' product? I mean seriously....

Although I'll get flamed for this for 'nit picking' or whatever, it only goes to show the true 'poor quality' testing that was done in the pre-Alpha, Alpha, Beta, and continued 'Beta-Purchase-Release' product. I realize no one would use a 'javelin' for a map like 'Operation Metro' but no doubt I can replicate the same 'issue' on _any given map_.

Anyways...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Yeah, I stopped playing because I got bored of the sheer amount of issues. I've always played quite seriously and enjoyed the competitive side of FPS games but as you say there isn't one with BF3. That's mainly due to the poor netcode, it negates the difference in skill between players.
> I've moved on the Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, I'm having much more fun


How moving on to that thread while you're at it. You've obviously made up your mind for whatever reason about BF3 some time ago, to the point that you can't see beyond your on prejudice. So go hang with the mass effect crowd and stop trying to drag everyone else down with you. Most here actually enjoy the game...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Choppers/Jets do much more damage against tanks.... like that was really needed.
Smoke is now almost completely worthless as it disappears in 2 seconds.
If you hop out of the tank to repair it, you can't move it anymore except for 1mph till it's 100%.
Their idea of fixing the stinger/aa lock on bug is to make flares not break locks anymore so they don't have to actually fix the bug. Always half-rearing everything DICE...


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Choppers/Jets do much more damage against tanks.... like that was really needed.
> Smoke is now almost completely worthless as it disappears in 2 seconds.
> If you hop out of the tank to repair it, you can't move it anymore except for 1mph till it's 100%.
> Their idea of fixing the stinger/aa lock on bug is to make flares not break locks anymore so they don't have to actually fix the bug. Always half-rearing everything DICE...


Kind of pathetic, isn't it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Yeah, I stopped playing because I got bored of the sheer amount of issues. I've always played quite seriously and enjoyed the competitive side of FPS games but as you say there isn't one with BF3. That's mainly due to the poor netcode, it negates the difference in skill between players.
> I've moved on the Mass Effect 3 multiplayer, I'm having much more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How moving on to that thread while you're at it. You've obviously made up your mind for whatever reason about BF3 some time ago, to the point that you can't see beyond your on prejudice. So go hang with the mass effect crowd and stop trying to drag everyone else down with you. Most here actually enjoy the game...
Click to expand...

Um ... the majority liking the game has nothing to do with peoples' personal opinions.









We're all freely able to express our content or discontent with a product, game or otherwise. This is a 'forum'. Previously known as BBS systems....... you probably don't know what a dial-in BBS is ...


----------



## digitally

can't wait to download the new patch :x


----------



## ruarcs30

IT sure makes my game mutch smoother


----------



## SkillzKillz

First game 39-2, second game 54-9, third game 10-0. I think I like this patch?

Or maybe everyone else is just sucking... trying out new weapons or something


----------



## Mad Pistol

Patching now. Will have impressions shortly.


----------



## Blackout621

Guys, check me out on Battlelog.. Prepare_4_Pwnage


----------



## Tuner111




----------



## mtbiker033

I played for just a few minutes this morning, did see the updated commo rose and UI enhancements. Need to play more later today.

There are allot of active players in this thread, I'm curious as to why the OCN servers are always empty? Seems like with the number of active players in this thread alone we could get them going from time to time.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Ok. Just played for like 3-4 minutes. Initial impressions for online multiplayer:

150 fps on low settings (look at my CPU. THAT'S CRAZY!!!)








50-75 on high (64-man server)
I can see my ping!!!
Kills register instantly
Server lag is gone!
Game "feels" smoother
Weapons work better

This patch is full of win. How dare you keep us waiting EA. Thank God.

There was a graphics glitch when I changed my settings in game that kept textures that were more than 50-feet in front of me at low quality. That was weird. Restarting the game fixed it.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> How moving on to that thread while you're at it. You've obviously made up your mind for whatever reason about BF3 some time ago, to the point that you can't see beyond your on prejudice. So go hang with the mass effect crowd and stop trying to drag everyone else down with you. Most here actually enjoy the game...


Prejudice? I have over 150 hours on BF3...

I will be trying it again now that the patch has been released but I know for a fact that it won't fix the game as much as I'd like because the core mechanics are broken. This thread is for discussion, not just praise. Me and GanjaSMK are merely discussing the mechanics of the game, what we have said is a mix of our own opinion and fact. The fact is that the game uses client side hit detection, our opinion of that is that it ruins the gameplay experience.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> The fact is that the game uses client side hit detection, our opinion of that is that it ruins the gameplay experience.


I complain a lot about that actually. I hate dying when I'm long around a corner. However, after some thinking I'm starting to believe it actually helps more than hurt, considering I too have the ability to kill people as they dash to cover.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Prejudice? I have over 150 hours on BF3...
> I will be trying it again now that the patch has been released but I know for a fact that it won't fix the game as much as I'd like because the core mechanics are broken. This thread is for discussion, not just praise. Me and GanjaSMK are merely discussing the mechanics of the game, what we have said is a mix of our own opinion and fact. The fact is that the game uses client side hit detection, our opinion of that is that it ruins the gameplay experience.


definitely agree there is nothing wrong with posting thoughts whether positive or negative in this thread, this is where they belong either way. I do find the game fun, great graphics (all ultra, fxaa injector, 2xmsaa) but I also agree with tUDJ and GanjaSMK. What I find frustrating is no other game developers are trying to compete with them, that and the lack of modding support gives DICE a monopoly of sorts and players are forced to take what hey dole out. Speaking of mods, POE2 for BF2 was amazing, I wish they were able to do a POE3...


----------



## iARDAs

Hmm the patch does not improve performance i believe... Maybe I missed it.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> anyone has the fixlist of the patch ?


Terrabyte is raging about the patch


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm the patch does not improve performance i believe... Maybe I missed it.


I didn't think so either, my performance was already really good (using nv driver 301.10 with modified .inf)


----------



## Nocturin

I shall try tonight. I like smoother gameplay.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Terrabyte is raging about the patch


I haven't played with it yet but I'm not exactly liking the list of fixes, they are making some changes where they aren't needed tbh.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Terrabyte is raging about the patch


The MG36..? He had that gun down to a science---probably have to relearn it again. But that dude has pro fps ingrained into his motor skills, he'll be alright.









Getting on for a bit just to honk a horn or two.


----------



## BreakDown

so how's the new comma-rose?

did the US assault now get proper black arms? (he used to have white arms...)

do mines appear on the minimap?

how's the new minimap?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I haven't played with it yet but I'm not exactly liking the list of fixes, they are making some changes where they aren't needed tbh.


I think it's a snow-ball effect though. They find one thing they needed to fix, and that led to other things that should be fixed but weren't necessary. That led to even more "fixes" and tweaks, etc. This patch is them trying to re-balance the game. I like the fact that they're putting this much effort into making the game successful and they aren't just brushing their players aside like certain games that begin with a Call and end with Dootie.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I complain a lot about that actually. I hate dying when I'm long around a corner. However, after some thinking I'm starting to believe it actually helps more than hurt, considering I too have the ability to kill people as they dash to cover.


Client side hit detection!!
holy crap! is that the reason!??? I cant tell you how many times in KNOW i am under cover but i get shot!

explains a lot.

Downloading the patch now.

Just "looked" at the list of fixes... cant even get my head around it! its like a novel!


----------



## 98uk

I'm at work... is the new patch out!?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I'm at work... is the new patch out!?


lol, did the past 50 comments not give it away yet?


----------



## Blackops_2

I don't like some things in the name of "balance" adding a vertical foregrip doesn't effect accuracy downrange, frankly thats just ******ed. Have they fixed hit detection?


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Thank god this came out during my spring break.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Kind of pathetic, isn't it?
> Um ... the majority liking the game has nothing to do with peoples' personal opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're all freely able to express our content or discontent with a product, game or otherwise. This is a 'forum'. Previously known as BBS systems....... you probably don't know what a dial-in BBS is ...


Fortunately or unfortunately,(depends on how you look at it) I'm more than old enough to know what a BBS is. I also know a butt kissing mod lover when I see one too.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Prejudice? I have over 150 hours on BF3...
> I will be trying it again now that the patch has been released but I know for a fact that it won't fix the game as much as I'd like because the core mechanics are broken. This thread is for discussion, not just praise. Me and GanjaSMK are merely discussing the mechanics of the game, what we have said is a mix of our own opinion and fact. The fact is that the game uses client side hit detection, our opinion of that is that it ruins the gameplay experience.


You didn't critique it or the new patch, you slammed the game and basically told everyone to forget about it and go play mass effect. The new patch had just came out, nobody had enough in game time to know all it's effects. I've got a list as long as my arm of things I don't like about it, but can you not let us enjoy it for 5 minutes before you start in. If you're a mass effect fan, that's find. Just for today at least, be a fan in the mass effect thread, and let us enjoy our new patch......

As I'm typing this, I'm see a lot of little pop ups telling me so n so is playing, and do I want to join. That's pretty nifty...


----------



## MacG32

*Better Battlelog* was updated yesterday, if anyone missed it.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> *Better Battlelog* was updated yesterday, if anyone missed it.


what is better battlelog, never heard of it bud.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> lol, did the past 50 comments not give it away yet?


As I said... i'm at work. I don't have time to look at the last 50 comments. It's usually quicker just to ask


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> what is better battlelog, never heard of it bud.


The link's in the words. Check it out.







I know I can't go back to regular Battlelog ever again...lol


----------



## scutzi128

straight up this patch is terrible


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> The link's in the words. Check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I can't go back to regular Battlelog ever again...lol


That is amazing, i will try this out tonight.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> straight up this patch is terrible


Amen. They messed up everything that was okay and didn't touch stuff that was supposed to be fixed. We waited 3 months for this? Good job, DICE.


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> That is amazing, i will try this out tonight.


Awesome!







I've been using it since January and it just keeps getting better. Now that BF3 Stats is integrated in it, it's a must have addon for Battlelog.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> As I said... i'm at work. I don't have time to look at the last 50 comments. It's usually quicker just to ask


And you are after all (per your avatar) Awesome, and therefore shouldn't have to be bothered with things...lol

Nice Avatar....


----------



## k0rnh0li0

have to get the patch later on tonight if i remember updating battlelog @ all i did but the game wise no. so should be interesting tonight to play with scutzi and fr0sty


----------



## Evangelion

I'm stuck at work, but I can't wait until I get home to try out this patch!


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Ok. Just played for like 3-4 minutes. Initial impressions for online multiplayer:
> 150 fps on low settings (look at my CPU. THAT'S CRAZY!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50-75 on high (64-man server)
> I can see my ping!!!
> Kills register instantly
> Server lag is gone!
> Game "feels" smoother
> Weapons work better
> This patch is full of win. How dare you keep us waiting EA. Thank God.
> There was a graphics glitch when I changed my settings in game that kept textures that were more than 50-feet in front of me at low quality. That was weird. Restarting the game fixed it.


how much fps you had before? they improve game performance? :O


----------



## Nocturin

So... am I the only oddball that hasn't purchased B2K yet?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So... am I the only oddball that hasn't purchased B2K yet?


Yep.


----------



## pengs

Is it just me or is the extinguisher not working? Or is it button bound now?
Seems like it was always automatic in the past, the jets say 'extinguisher ready' but nothing happens. Can it be a server sided option?

So the RU heli is no longer a useless pig, which is nice.
You can outrun missles in the jets much easier, so far I've not even had to use a flare.
Damage sounds in the heli's are much more believable, sounds like twisting metal.
Tanks have taken what seems like a 33% nerf to damage, not sure how I feel about that. There's less of an 'oh crap, here comes a tank' feeling when you are on-foot.
Jets explode when hitting heli's in air. No more punting and tipping heli's from jets which is a huge +. They explode on contact also.
The overall inertia (or weight I guess) in BF3 has been reduced. You can feel it in jets, they feel less heavy but seem to strafe/stagger less. Tanks feel lighter. Not sure how I feel about that - I couldn't climb the same inclines as pre-patch. The tanks just feel like lightly armored trucks. In some area's I think the reduced inertia actually helps the game feel less cartoony, like a heli/jet collision. From what I've seen, it looks believable now. There is less rubbery, pool-table, bouncing-like action going on.


----------



## xartion

I just played one of the best 64P CQ games on Oman in a long time. It was a 1000 ticket game that literally came down to 1 point. If only all games could be that intense


----------



## xartion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So... am I the only oddball that hasn't purchased B2K yet?


I can't imagine playing the vanilla maps any more...They got VERY boring after 2-3 weeks


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xartion*
> 
> I can't imagine playing the vanilla maps any more...They got VERY boring after 2-3 weeks


yea, that's kind where I'm at.

I think i'll buy it if I can spare the change.

It takes me 2-3 weeks to learn a map, but I'm slow







. The map boredom might be why I'm not playing as frequently and keeping my skills sharp.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I love Caspian, Firestorm, and Kharg, you guys are crazy. B2K maps are great and have better destruction but that doesn't make the old maps obsolete for me.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I love Caspian, Firestorm, and Kharg, you guys are crazy. B2K maps are great and have better destruction but that doesn't make the old maps obsolete for me.


I need to get out of metro more.

Need that kobra sight for my m98, then it's:

*FLAME ON*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I love Caspian, Firestorm, and Kharg, you guys are crazy. B2K maps are great and have better destruction but that doesn't make the old maps obsolete for me.




Best map ever. Choppers but no jets!


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So... am I the only oddball that hasn't purchased B2K yet?


quite frankly yes you are weird


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I've not played for at least a month or so but I can't help but agree, if you polish a turd..
> The core mechanics of the gameplay are fundamentally flawed and there's no avoiding that.


I agree on server side hit detection, why have the higher ups at DICE not listened on that one note?


----------



## MacG32

Attached is the English patch for the Russian version of BF3.









BF3_ENG_29MAR12.zip 2351k .zip file


----------



## Nocturin

what would you need an English patch for a russian version of an english game?

does not computer.


----------



## xartion

for B2K players: are Oman servers the only ones showing up for you (64 player Conquest)? I can't get it to display any other maps


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what would you need an English patch for a russian version of an english game?
> does not computer.


Some peeps bought the Russian version because it was cheaper, but they can't change language to English, or something along those lines ..


----------



## MacG32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what would you need an English patch for a russian version of an english game?
> does not computer.


Some folks have purchased the much cheaper Russian version of BF3 and would like to play it in English. That's what the patch is for.









Edit: Ninja-ed by JCG...lol


----------



## MMJA

Had a quick play last night with the new patch and I reckon it's awesome.

The jeep feels way heavier, doesn't float everywhere and handles a lot better. Don't forget the horn too.
The new minimap is awesome, I use the hybrid view.
You can see your own ping!
Getting up from prone is faster
Driver assist now gives you 50 points rather than 10.

That's all I've see so far, and I'm loving this patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I think it's a snow-ball effect though. They find one thing they needed to fix, and that led to other things that should be fixed but weren't necessary. That led to even more "fixes" and tweaks, etc. This patch is them trying to re-balance the game. I like the fact that they're putting this much effort into making the game successful and they aren't just brushing their players aside like certain games that begin with a Call and end with Dootie.


have you even played today?

or even at all

dice is breaking their game up the more they patch it.. we got an half finished beta for 60$


----------



## OverClocker55

Here is a funny video I made with my best friend!


----------



## Sir Cumference

Lulz, Im getting d/ced after 5 minutes. Good one EA.


----------



## jellis142

I bought B2K even if I'm limited to one server







Operation Metro has to be one of the best maps ever created if you want chaos without doing anything illegal.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Fortunately or unfortunately,(depends on how you look at it) I'm more than old enough to know what a BBS is. I also know a butt kissing mod lover when I see one too.....


BBS - The golden days of small cummunities eh? I miss them to be honest. I'd say you're fortunate to have their memory with you.

Butt kissing mod lover?







That's a new one to me. No butt kissing coming out of this computer, that's for sure. We just happen to be in a minority that agree the game is inherently broken at the core level because of one big drawback - the netcode.


----------



## sammkv

Can't even try out the new patch out, just sits on black screen. Now onto troubleshooting, ah!!!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> BBS - The golden days of small cummunities eh? I miss them to be honest. I'd say you're fortunate to have their memory with you.
> Butt kissing mod lover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a new one to me. No butt kissing coming out of this computer, that's for sure. We just happen to be in a minority that agree the game is inherently broken at the core level because of one big drawback - the netcode.


Well I had been up all night so....


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> BBS - The golden days of small cummunities eh? I miss them to be honest. I'd say you're fortunate to have their memory with you.
> Butt kissing mod lover?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a new one to me. No butt kissing coming out of this computer, that's for sure. We just happen to be in a minority that agree the game is inherently broken at the core level because of one big drawback - the netcode.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had been up all night so....
Click to expand...

Oh feel no bad or ill feeling, I certainly didn't!









I just wish DICE would do something about it - instead of patching unneeded other things in the game.







Oh well! Here's to hoping it comes at a later date (thought it probably never will...)!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> I bought B2K even if I'm limited to one server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Metro has to be one of the best maps ever created if you want chaos without doing anything illegal.


*cough* stat padder map *cough*


----------



## Chromey

Cant use the bipod on any gun now since this So called GOD patch...


----------



## redalert




----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is a funny video I made with my best friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


But I thought we were your best friend.....









And I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with a green pool..... Any frogs move in yet? I think I have 2 now....

That is your best BF3 video yet.... Would have been nice if you could have made some bright orange pointers hanging above your head......


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here is a funny video I made with my best friend!


Didn't realize that you were so young. Depending on where you live, might want to talk to you parents about covering or maintaining that pool. Heavy fine if someone decides to go all jihad on it







.

Good video!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Some peeps bought the Russian version because it was cheaper, but they can't change language to English, or something along those lines ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*
> 
> Some folks have purchased the much cheaper Russian version of BF3 and would like to play it in English. That's what the patch is for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Ninja-ed by JCG...lol


thanks


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just did a few rounds, it was so smooth. Although I'm not sure how much it actually improved because I restarted my PC and that could have accounted for a lot. Still did quite well for a few games. Did they do something to the G3, seems like it was beast (moreso?). Hmm hard to tell I guess, that smoothness makes up for a lot, can control all weapons better, and maneuver so nicely.

Still need to see about the vehicles, I heard some good and some bad from the comments in here.


----------



## Nocturin

*remotes into home computer to download patch before i actually get home*

theehhe


----------



## kberta

Hey Overclockers,

What are some of the biggest differences between COD MW3 and Battlefield 3? Really interested in hearing what the community here has to say on this topic. Gracias!


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> *remotes into home computer to download patch before i actually get home*
> theehhe


The download was amazingly fast this morning. Only took a couple minutes... I think there's a new browser plugin to though....


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kberta*
> 
> Hey Overclockers,
> What are some of the biggest differences between COD MW3 and Battlefield 3? Really interested in hearing what the community here has to say on this topic. Gracias!


BF3 is fun, MW3 is not. Sorry, I'm known to be too detailed.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just did a few rounds, it was so smooth. Although I'm not sure how much it actually improved because I restarted my PC and that could have accounted for a lot. Still did quite well for a few games. Did they do something to the G3, seems like it was beast (moreso?). Hmm hard to tell I guess, that smoothness makes up for a lot, can control all weapons better, and maneuver so nicely.
> Still need to see about the vehicles, I heard some good and some bad from the comments in here.


The G3 was buffed in this patch increased max damage


----------



## Nemesis158

They fixed the orange lock-on box for eyefinity but they did break some things:
1. ECM Jammer is now useless. seems like it confuses most missles for a few seconds then they hit you anyway
2. Heatseakers fired from jets and helicopters do no damage to jets they hit.


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chromey*
> 
> Cant use the bipod on any gun now since this So called GOD patch...


The patch screwed all my attachments up. My bipod is invisible until I deploy it and somehow I now have a laser sight attached.


----------



## rubicsphere

The patch broke my crossfire!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Lol jet missiles broken....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Just did a few rounds, it was so smooth. Although I'm not sure how much it actually improved because I restarted my PC and that could have accounted for a lot. Still did quite well for a few games. Did they do something to the G3, seems like it was beast (moreso?). Hmm hard to tell I guess, that smoothness makes up for a lot, can control all weapons better, and maneuver so nicely.
> Still need to see about the vehicles, I heard some good and some bad from the comments in here.
> 
> 
> 
> The G3 was buffed in this patch increased max damage
Click to expand...

Really? It was already a 2 shot in HC I though, something like 32 dmg close range? Maybe they upped the minimum dmg or range then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> The patch broke my crossfire!


Not good


----------



## snoball

I like watching these things.


----------



## rubicsphere

ooops nevermind I broke crossfire


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kberta*
> 
> Hey Overclockers,
> What are some of the biggest differences between COD MW3 and Battlefield 3? Really interested in hearing what the community here has to say on this topic. Gracias!


Chalk and cheese mate. Both have their merits; COD is more arcade action orientated, BF3 is larger maps with less frenetic gameplay.

Comes down to personal preference.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Lol jet missiles broken....
> Really? It was already a 2 shot in HC I though, something like 32 dmg close range? Maybe they upped the minimum dmg or range then.
> Not good


Minimum damage may have been increased also cant remember tbh. I think the max damage is up to 34 which I think it was when the game 1st came out and was nerfed down to 30 after the 1st patch.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching these things.


Look at the chat at 4:25








And 5:19 - 6:12 and 6:50


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> They fixed the orange lock-on box for eyefinity but they did break some things:
> 1. ECM Jammer is now useless. seems like it confuses most missles for a few seconds then they hit you anyway
> 2. Heatseakers fired from jets and helicopters do no damage to jets they hit.


It seems to take 6 to 8 air to air missile hits to knock out a jet now, but they do lock on a lot quicker. I think it's more fun that way. Don't let a tank shell get within five feet of your heli or boom.....


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> It seems to take 6 to 8 air to air missile hits to knock out a jet now, but they do lock on a lot quicker. I think it's more fun that way. Don't let a tank shell get within five feet of your heli or boom.....


what i meant was that i can clearly see the missles striking the back end of the jet and exploding, but i get no hit detection and they just keep flying. ive hit a jet 2-3 times in a row and no damage. its completely broken.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> what i meant was that i can clearly see the missles striking the back end of the jet and exploding, but i get no hit detection and they just keep flying. ive hit a jet 2-3 times in a row and no damage. its completely broken.






I dont how Dice could miss something so obvious


----------



## 428cobra

i just reinstalled the game after 4 months nad i forget how to remove mouse accel. or mouse smoothing cant hit a wall now lol help plz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> i just reinstalled the game after 4 months nad i forget how to remove mouse accel. or mouse smoothing cant hit a wall now lol help plz


Use raw mouse input.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> what i meant was that i can clearly see the missles striking the back end of the jet and exploding, but i get no hit detection and they just keep flying. ive hit a jet 2-3 times in a row and no damage. its completely broken.


I know... I only shot one guy down and if he'd been using normal jet tactics, there's no way I'd have got him. He was almost circling while trying to shoot the other heli.. But I got off more than twice the normal amount of missiles too, faster reload times and lockon's I think...

Has anyone tried the stingers yet? Hope their better than the air to air heat seekers or they'll be worthless....

Did the improve the rocket pod air to air damage?... That would be nice...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont how Dice could miss something so obvious


Yep, saw that before. Is what made me go in and test it....


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Use raw mouse input.


tried that mouse still seems to float im off to work ill mess with in the morning


----------



## Robilar

Wow this patch is a mess.

1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived

2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map

3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches

4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.

what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Look at the chat at 4:25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 5:19 - 6:12 and 6:50


YOU ARE FAMOUS







lol. Always cool to pop up like that.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow this patch is a mess.
> 1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived
> *2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map*
> 3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches
> *4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.*
> what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?


I play both game types, but mainly "core" or "softcore" now. Seems like damage went from just right to dump entire mag into guy for kill. I use burst fire too...

So confused. I also got major FPS drop. As much as 10-15 (low point in FPS not avg). I play a lot of Kharg and Damavand.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow this patch is a mess.
> 1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived
> 2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map
> 3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches
> 4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.
> what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?


1. I don't get that.









2. I didn't notice FPS drops but I noticed that the game still has random GPU usage drops in some maps for no reason... You get that too on your SLI? Sometimes it drops to 70-80fps mainly because both GPU's not being used properly.

3. Doesn't work, as soon as you get above the MAV it does not have enough power to climb on the air.

4. I think so too, they literally destroyed the M4A1 even though patch notes say they did not touch that one...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> i just reinstalled the game after 4 months nad i forget how to remove mouse accel. or mouse smoothing cant hit a wall now lol help plz


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjCChK5-e8U&feature=plcp&context=C440df20VDvjVQa1PpcFOV3s-aNeTV4owR_KPLTvgdWhexcYny9xQ%3D

Also part 1 has some good tips, but you probably already know them since you already know you need to remove mouse acceleration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> YOU ARE FAMOUS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol. Always cool to pop up like that.


Yeah I saw he was in the same server with me, that was the first game after the patch was released (or one of them at least). So figured he would be recording to make a video about the patch, so when I saw he uploaded a video I looked for myself


----------



## kberta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> BF3 is fun, MW3 is not. Sorry, I'm known to be too detailed.


Fair enough. Thanks!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow this patch is a mess.
> 1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived
> 2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map
> 3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches
> 4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.
> what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?


A friend told me that if you lay down on top of the MAV you can still ride it


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I heard about that. Wish I could have gotten it. Never saw it for that price. Waited a week, never saw it any cheaper than on Newegg for $30, so I picked it up there. Unfortunately its Standard Edition and non-downloadable.....whatever.
> Really wish I could have gotten it on Origin when they were selling it for like $30 a few weeks back. Had a GT230 in my system at that time and didn't even care.


I can't remember when it was either, I just remember a few weeks ago it was on sale and I tried getting my buddy to buy it, but he plays SW:TOR too much to care.

Hit me up when you get the game in though! Trendy0 is my solider's name.


----------



## Blackout621

Um, really mixed reactions for the patch. I use the L8582 and AN-94 a lot these days. Did they do anything bad to my babies?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Um, really mixed reactions for the patch. I use the L8582 and AN-94 a lot these days. Did they do anything bad to my babies?


AN94: Reduced vertical recoil. The AN94′s 2 round burst mode is incredibly accurate, but it suffers from a low rate of fire on fully automatic. The recoil in full auto has been reduced somewhat to offset this penalty and make the AN94 more attractive.

L85A2: Increased accuracy, reduced muzzle drift. The L85 differs from other bullpup style ARs by having a low rate of fire, the accuracy and controllability were too low to offset the rate of fire.

from the patch list details http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/03/game-update-will-drop-on-the-27th-of-march-for-playstation-3-xbox-360-and-pc-will-come-soon/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


LOL DICE, making crappy console games since 2006...


----------



## Fr0sty

now i know why dice is called dice

they roll the dice on what gets broken and what gets fixed if it even gets fixed

how can a flash supressor affect recoil

or how can one gun have less recoil then another gun with a much bigger caliber

the g3 has less recoil without supressor then the m27 with supressor

LOL

great job dice you broke the game another time


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Didn't realize that you were so young. Depending on where you live, might want to talk to you parents about covering or maintaining that pool. Heavy fine if someone decides to go all jihad on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Good video!
> thanks


that isn't my house. its my friends. already told his dad. BTW I'm 14. I'm small for my age to I tend to stick with 12/13yr olds so I don't get beat up


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> now i know why dice is called dice
> they roll the dice on what gets broken and what gets fixed if it even gets fixed
> how can a flash supressor affect recoil
> or how can one gun have less recoil then another gun with a much bigger caliber
> the g3 has less recoil without supressor then the m27 with supressor
> LOL
> great job dice you broke the game another time


very true about the flash suppressor, I guess they wanted to make it a viable option since no one ever used it. I know I will try out the scar and G3 with flash suppressor and see how it goes.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> that isn't my house. its my friends. already told his dad. BTW I'm 14. I'm small for my age to I tend to stick with 12/13yr olds so I don't get beat up


Hit the gym son. Height doesn't matter.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> now i know why dice is called dice
> they roll the dice on what gets broken and what gets fixed if it even gets fixed
> how can a flash supressor affect recoil


Not really arguing your point, but they (flash suppressors) are used to dampen recoil by directing the muzzle blast in such a way as to counter the recoil...

Case in point:



btw, did you get the PM about the discount on razor stuff?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching these things.


According to this video, G3A3 is the most accurate and powerful assault gun. AN-94 comes second. Anyone want to co-op with me until I unlock G3A3?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> very true about the flash suppressor, I guess they wanted to make it a viable option since no one ever used it. I know I will try out the scar and G3 with flash suppressor and see how it goes.


half of the guns i loved are now useless

m27 iar
mg36
m249
and the stupid attachment nerf for the sake of diversity ...
and lets not forget the worse hit detection i've seen.. played a bit of aggresive recon this morning.. and half of my shots didnt register when i was face to face with people... so i died alot

no more extended mag for mg36 = dice .. why?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Not really arguing your point, but they (flash suppressors) are used to dampen recoil by directing the muzzle blast in such a way as to counter the recoil...
> Case in point:
> 
> btw, did you get the PM about the discount on razor stuff?


muzzle brake and flash supressor are two different things btw

yes i did get that pm btw


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hmm. _So far_ I love the patch. Choppers are now so op it's ridiculous. Tanks, meh, they now kinda suck, dunno about jets, some of my guns still work fine (haven't tested very many), sound improvements, visual improvements; it works for me so far.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Um, really mixed reactions for the patch. I use the L8582 and AN-94 a lot these days. Did they do anything bad to my babies?


Those 2 guns are even better now, I think the L85 is my favorite gun now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> According to this video, G3A3 is the most accurate and powerful assault gun. AN-94 comes second. Anyone want to co-op with me until I unlock G3A3?


I'll do it, I need to unlock it too. Add me, TheYonderGod


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Hit the gym son. Height doesn't matter.


can't atm







i just had surgery on my arm like 1 month ago. once its healed imma start gymnastics again. I have been doing that for 7 years


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 4. I think so too, they literally destroyed the M4A1 even though patch notes say they did not touch that one...


I noticed this immediately. Now I have to find a new gun.

I also noticed a substantial FPS drop. It plays almost choppy now, whereas it was super smooth before.

I am annoyed, this was my favorite game before they messed it up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow this patch is a mess.
> 1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived
> 2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map
> 3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches
> 4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.
> what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?


Agreed. I'd just gotten the MG36 down and now it's useless, almost. The MP7 is a marshmallow gun now, too. *sigh*

Everyone saying the game run smoother..? fr0sty, scutzi and I were in a 48 man Bazaar server this morning and the rubber banding was absolutely horrendous; made the game completely unplayable. And my ping was at like 47....

I think I'm done defending this game. Absolutely ridiculous how they "patched" it.

One thing I can say for sure: the QBB-95 (is it?) fires like a laser now. Went like 12-0 in a rush match before my first death running it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'll do it, I need to unlock it too. Add me, TheYonderGod


I just added you. Get ready


----------



## wireeater

I dunno. The game seems to run better in CFX.. I don't really have the stutter I am use to. Maybe this had more to do with BF3 and less with the AMD drivers.

I am rarely dropping bellow 60FPS in 5880x1080 Ultra, No AA (stock core clocks)


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Not really arguing your point, but they (flash suppressors) are used to dampen recoil by directing the muzzle blast in such a way as to counter the recoil...
> Case in point:
> 
> btw, did you get the PM about the discount on razor stuff?


No they're not, there is a difference between a brake and a flash hider. A flash hider might dissipate a little recoil but it's almost none, it is not a comp/brake. There is a very large difference and the barret you posted that is not a flash hider that is a brake, designed to reduce recoil of the .50 BMG round. Your right about brakes designed to direct the blast to control recoil but the sole point of a FH is to eliminate flash.

Case in point here is a standard A2 flash hider (birdcage)

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/a2-flash-hider-p/flash%20hider%20a2.htm

Here is a SM 556 strictly classified by BATFE as a non flash suppressing device.

http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Primary-Weapon-Systems-SM556-Tactical-Compensator-p/pws%20sm556.htm

Like i said go out and shoot an AR with a A2 then shoot one with a comp like the SM556, there is huge difference, as the A2 doesn't really disperse recoil that well, if at all.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just added you. Get ready


Will you still be on in like an hour or so?


----------



## thrplayer1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Good for BF3?
> 
> SAMSUNG P2770FH


I have the HD version and it's great while gaming.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Will you still be on in like an hour or so?


I might, I don't have any plans later tonight.


----------



## calavera

I think sacrificing realism for balanced game play was the right decision. Technically, some weapons should be able to handle ALL attachments in real life but they are limited to a few. I don't think attachments affecting weapons unrealistically for the sake of balance isn't any different. Hopefully there'll be more diversified uses but I couldn't care less if everyone and their mom used the same weapon because it's considered the "best."


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I think sacrificing realism for balanced game play was the right decision. Technically, some weapons should be able to handle ALL attachments in real life but they are limited to a few. I don't think attachments affecting weapons unrealistically for the sake of balance isn't any different. Hopefully there'll be more diversified uses but I couldn't care less if everyone and their mom used the same weapon because it's considered the "best."


I don't care about attachments i care about idiotically making up things like "vertical foregrip decreases long range accuracy due to blah blah blah"

That's absolute crap, some realism sacrificed sure i'm fine with but stupid stuff like that, nope kinda angers me.

Don't get me wrong i see your point just some of the stuff they've done is rather idiotic for the sake of "balance"


----------



## Blackout621

Weow, AN-94 kicks even more booty than before. Tanks definitely seem nerfed; I keep getting hitmarks on infantry. C'mon..


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I don't care about attachments i care about idiotically making up things like "vertical foregrip decreases long range accuracy due to blah blah blah"
> That's absolute crap, some realism sacrificed sure i'm fine with but stupid stuff like that, nope kinda angers me.
> Don't get me wrong i see your point just some of the stuff they've done is rather idiotic for the sake of "balance"


How can they be balancing the game when they nerf assault rifles and buff bush wookiee weapons? Who runs around with a .50cal and red dot noscoping people in real life? Anyone with an assault rifle would kill you before you got a shot off. I can't stand how it takes 2 seconds to move your finger a 1/4 inch to pull the trigger when you stop running and start walking with an assault rifle.


----------



## redalert

@ IronWill1991 and TheYonderGod if you have good accuracy the G3 is a beast, you just cant go Rambo with it. I have over a 1000 kills with it and 26% accuracy.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> No they're not, there is a difference between a brake and a flash hider. A flash hider might dissipate a little recoil but it's almost none, it is not a comp/brake. There is a very large difference and the barret you posted that is not a flash hider that is a brake, designed to reduce recoil of the .50 BMG round. Your right about brakes designed to direct the blast to control recoil but the sole point of a FH is to eliminate flash.
> Case in point here is a standard A2 flash hider (birdcage)
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/a2-flash-hider-p/flash%20hider%20a2.htm
> Here is a SM 556 strictly classified by BATFE as a non flash suppressing device.
> http://www.bravocompanyusa.com/Primary-Weapon-Systems-SM556-Tactical-Compensator-p/pws%20sm556.htm


I'm sure you're both right on that. But of course reality and this game rarely cross paths... But I got to shoot a m107 about 3 or 4 years ago, and I thought that's what the guy called it. It is an excellent weapon btw, And yes, I can hit the side of a barn at 500 yards, but just...lol Was the end of the day and me n a buddy talked the guy down to $75 bucks for a 10 round mag. My only regret was not springing for the tracer rounds.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Agreed. I'd just gotten the MG36 down and now it's useless, almost. The MP7 is a marshmallow gun now, too. *sigh*
> Everyone saying the game run smoother..? fr0sty, scutzi and I were in a 48 man Bazaar server this morning and the rubber banding was absolutely horrendous; made the game completely unplayable. And my ping was at like 47....
> I think I'm done defending this game. Absolutely ridiculous how they "patched" it.
> One thing I can say for sure: the QBB-95 (is it?) fires like a laser now. Went like 12-0 in a rush match before my first death running it.


i even ran aggresive recon with scutzi and hit detection was worse on a low ping server .. and i mean 16ping on my end and most of the people were bellow 60 or so ... yet it took 3 direct shots to the chest with the m98b on several occasions to kill people yet on other one hit kill ...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Wow this patch is a mess.
> 1. Screen flashes black when you die or get revived
> *2. My average FPS dropped a lot.. regardles of map*
> 3. Either MAV riding is still working or maybe it's all the players suddenly parachuting into TDM matches
> *4. guns seem nerfed? AS Val is moderately awful now. Trying other guns.*
> what the heck? How did they break stuff that wasn't broken?
> 
> 
> 
> I play both game types, but mainly "core" or "softcore" now. Seems like damage went from just right to dump entire mag into guy for kill. I use burst fire too...
> 
> So confused. I also got major FPS drop. As much as 10-15 (low point in FPS not avg). I play a lot of Kharg and Damavand.
Click to expand...

They did some stuff to the handling of the guns for sure. The trusty m16 really have to use control fire to even hit with it, tons of recoil now plus it didn't seem to do that great, maybe worse hit reg?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> now i know why dice is called dice
> 
> they roll the dice on what gets broken and what gets fixed if it even gets fixed
> how can a flash supressor affect recoil
> or how can one gun have less recoil then another gun with a much bigger caliber
> the g3 has less recoil without supressor then the m27 with supressor
> 
> LOL
> 
> great job dice you broke the game another time


I used the G3 a bit before the patch and it was good then, is quite good now. I hadn't even thought of using the flash hider on it, might have to try it. I know I couldn't hit for crap with the LMG's though, tried pkp, m240b and the M27, really can't go full auto with them and hit to well unless really close.

I tried the SKS out too, supposedly it got buffed, seemed to handle good like it always has, although I wasn't getting kills as easy. Coulda just been that I was doing poorly that round, I have had some awesome rounds with it though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. _So far_ I love the patch. Choppers are now so op it's ridiculous. Tanks, meh, they now kinda suck, dunno about jets, some of my guns still work fine (haven't tested very many), sound improvements, visual improvements; it works for me so far.


Choppers are beast now, their guided missiles can lock all the way across the map and own tanks. Bad for tanks though. I like the damage changes for tanks though, you can 2 shot and almost insta kill if you use guided missile and a main tank round together. Repairing got nerfed tons, now it takes 3 people repairing to equal the speed of 1 person before the patch, plus you can't even repair a tank full before the torch overheats (from low hp).

Armor just seems more deadly all around.


----------



## Fr0sty

people are saying that tank guided missile and javs cant lock to soflam'ed helis or jets anymore :O


----------



## Nocturin

Anyone up for some co-op?

Never played before and I'd like to start unlocking the guns


----------



## wireeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Anyone up for some co-op?
> Never played before and I'd like to start unlocking the guns


Wir3Eat3r


----------



## Shiromar

If anyone's looking for another player for their team or just someone to play with, I'm usually always on Battlelog at night and willing to play some games. I usually play 64 player conquest servers or 48-64 TDM, but I'm down to try some new things. I usually play Engie/Support/Assault depending on what's needed for my squad, and I would say I'm pretty decent at all of them.

Here's my profile, send me a request; Shiromar


----------



## scutzi128

Ill do some coop...I still want to beat all the missions on hard difficulty....but we gotta use TS, mumble or vent


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Ill do some coop...I still want to beat all the missions on hard difficulty....but we gotta use TS, mumble or vent


lemme see if i can find a mic if you can find a ts/mumble/vent server

name in sig


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Anyone up for some co-op?
> Never played before and I'd like to start unlocking the guns


add me: xxxbea8txxx
also u got mic?


----------



## Nocturin

trying to see if i can use my webcam's mic

answer, it seems so, it's showing up


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> trying to see if i can use my webcam's mic


kk


----------



## decimator

Hmm, what's the optimal loadout for the AN-94 now? The foregrip kinda messes with the long range accuracy of it after the patch...I know it's balanced out with either the heavy barrel or sound suppressor, but neither of those options seem very attractive...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> trying to see if i can use my webcam's mic
> answer, it seems so, it's showing up


i use mine and it works ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> Hmm, what's the optimal loadout for the AN-94 now? The foregrip kinda messes with the long range accuracy of it after the patch...I know it's balanced out with either the heavy barrel or sound suppressor, but neither of those options seem very attractive...


why not use a bi-pod on that an-94 + pso-7

trolololol


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> people are saying that tank guided missile and javs cant lock to soflam'ed helis or jets anymore :O


Thank god









To bad the heat seeking missles are broken


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ocmi_teddy*
> 
> Thank god
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad the heat seeking missles are broken


you can't be serious?

bf3 is a vehicule game .. everything is suposed to have a counter .. now jets and helis have stronger missiles and no good counters .. igla/stinger useless soflam useless

so what now?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you can't be serious?
> bf3 is a vehicule game .. everything is suposed to have a counter .. now jets and helis have stronger missiles and no good counters .. igla/stinger useless soflam useless
> so what now?


Not like any of them were that good in the first place... I could count the number of times I'd been shot down by either on one hand, once you get ECM's it is so easy to avoid a lock and then take them out.


----------



## james8

^aircrafts are inherently overpowered









how was the patch guys?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Patch didn't 'fix' anything. It added a few 'improvements' but nothing that makes the game any better off. It's still a partially broken game, respectively due to client-side hit detection.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Not like any of them were that good in the first place... I could count the number of times I'd been shot down by either on one hand, once you get ECM's it is so easy to avoid a lock and then take them out.


exactly now take them out and its game over for the tanks on the ground


----------



## Drobomb

I am at my wits end. Even after the newest patch I still encounter the ever elusive endless loading screen while a server changes maps. If the server I am on does not change maps the game will load, if the server changes maps, the next map will not load, even after waiting 30 minutes. This issue has been emphasized countless times on the BF3 forums before the patch, yet it is still happening. I was hoping the latest patch would address this issue.

If anyone has a solution to this problem please let me know, and while your at it, tell DICE.

sincerely needing help,

Dro.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> I am at my wits end. Even after the newest patch I still encounter the ever elusive endless loading screen while a server changes maps. If the server I am on does not change maps the game will load, if the server changes maps, the next map will not load, even after waiting 30 minutes. This issue has been emphasized countless times on the BF3 forums before the patch, yet it is still happening. I was hoping the latest patch would address this issue.
> If anyone has a solution to this problem please let me know, and while your at it, tell DICE.
> sincerely needing help,
> Dro.


do you go to BF3 as soon as it launches?

I find that the best thing to do is wait until the game manager says loading map then it always works for me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Contrary to popular belief, javs cannot be flared when fired at a helicopter or jet with laser lock. Also, anyone noticed music @ the home screen?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^aircrafts are inherently overpowered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how was the patch guys?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exactly now take them out and its game over for the tanks on the ground


I haven't played with the latest patch yet but when I was playing before I'd attack something and then go and hide, rinse and repeat. I'd be lucky to be actually attacking something half the time, the rest is spent evading and/or finding someone to shoot. I really don't think this would've changed much...


----------



## vinton13

So....is it just me or is it harder to get kills? :s
That's the only problem I have.







(honestly though)


----------



## LuminatX

Anyone else gets performance hits in the new patch?
I was running fine before, but now I randomly start to drop down 50% fps randomly.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone else gets performance hits in the new patch?
> I was running fine before, but now I randomly start to drop down 50% fps randomly.


I stay above 60 now on high and before patch I dropped below 30 on medium


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I stay above 60 now on high and before patch I dropped below 30 on medium


Was just about to ask that. My game is truly running like crap now. Never had any issues video performance-wise before.


----------



## LuminatX

weird, might try re-installing drivers.


----------



## wireeater

Derrp

Seems to run smoother for me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Alright, now no more home-screen music.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*
> 
> do you go to BF3 as soon as it launches?
> I find that the best thing to do is wait until the game manager says loading map then it always works for me.


What the heck are you talking about? What do you say to your "friends" on battle log when your computer won't load the next map and you have to quit the application just to load the next map? Of course I go to BF3 as soon as it launches. I joined it with my "party." We all joined at the same time, or joined on each other.

The problem is not with when I join, its with when _any_ server I'm in, regardless of friends being there or not; the game on my end will NOT load a different map --> if the server changes maps. If the server stays on the same map I can play round after round. If the server changes maps during my session I get an endless loading screen and have to restart the application to rejoin the game.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> I am at my wits end. Even after the newest patch I still encounter the ever elusive endless loading screen while a server changes maps. If the server I am on does not change maps the game will load, if the server changes maps, the next map will not load, even after waiting 30 minutes. This issue has been emphasized countless times on the BF3 forums before the patch, yet it is still happening. I was hoping the latest patch would address this issue.
> If anyone has a solution to this problem please let me know, and while your at it, tell DICE.
> sincerely needing help,
> Dro.


Unistall/Reinstall BF3 will fix alot of problems. Have you tried a repair it may help? I played for a couple hours on the new patch and it just felt different. I played with the G3 almost all night and I couldnt hit a damn thing. Im not sure if it has something to do with the patch, getting used to the Death Adder or just a bad night.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else take 10-15 bullets per kill with almost any auto gun except sniper/LMG? This is stupid. L85 takes seriously 15 bullets to get 1 kill. I feel like the lag is way worse. Like its almost a second or two before you actually see the person die and fall and get points... Not sure if I like this. QBU-88 is just fine but I just don't get any of the rest of the weapons.

hmm...heard almost everyone complaining in servers tonight... I'll give it a few more days and see if I get more used to it but my first reaction is very bad...


----------



## themasterpiece1

What's the best way to unlock the G3 assault rifle? I already did all the missions on Normal but still haven't unlocked it - need more points. Do I need to beat them all in Hard or easy? Anyone want to help out? I am on right now.

Battlefield 3 tag - themasterpiece13


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> What's the best way to unlock the G3 assault rifle? I already did all the missions on Normal but still haven't unlocked it - need more points. Do I need to beat them all in Hard or easy? Anyone want to help out? I am on right now.
> Battlefield 3 tag - themasterpiece13


Just do the chopper one a few times on the hardest difficulty, pretty much impossible to screw up and you can get heaps of points from it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> What's the best way to unlock the G3 assault rifle? I already did all the missions on Normal but still haven't unlocked it - need more points. Do I need to beat them all in Hard or easy? Anyone want to help out? I am on right now.
> Battlefield 3 tag - themasterpiece13


The helicopter mission always gave me the highest points in coop so I would play that mission.


----------



## Fusion Racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> What's the best way to unlock the G3 assault rifle? I already did all the missions on Normal but still haven't unlocked it - need more points. Do I need to beat them all in Hard or easy? Anyone want to help out? I am on right now.
> Battlefield 3 tag - themasterpiece13


Just play the last mission. Any difficulty will do, just follow this as a guide. You can stand there for as long as you like just constantly killing people.


----------



## themasterpiece1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fusion Racing*
> 
> Just play the last mission. Any difficulty will do, just follow this as a guide. You can stand there for as long as you like just constantly killing people.


Awesome! Now I just need someone to join me. I keep searching for games and it seems nobody is doing co-op.


----------



## Drobomb

I'm clearly asking my questions on the wrong forum.


----------



## 66racer

Gez Im not sure if its me but the muzzled p90 feels WAY more inaccurate or something, had to take the silencer off to get it to shoot normally. Im not sure if its their tweeking or server side but felt like bullet recognition is off or they made the p90 a pellet gun.

Reading through this I take it Im not the only one that is having super choppy game play on good servers either huh?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> Awesome! Now I just need someone to join me. I keep searching for games and it seems nobody is doing co-op.


I'll play. Chopper mission is my fav, and I am an excellent chopper pilot.
fat_jet_dude


----------



## stevman17

My favorite game now sucks. I may be overreacting, but this is dissapointing. My favorite guns now shoot spaghetti, and there is so much recoil it feels like Michael J. Fox is the one doing the shooting.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else take 10-15 bullets per kill with almost any auto gun except sniper/LMG? This is stupid. L85 takes seriously 15 bullets to get 1 kill. I feel like the lag is way worse. Like its almost a second or two before you actually see the person die and fall and get points... Not sure if I like this. QBU-88 is just fine but I just don't get any of the rest of the weapons.
> hmm...heard almost everyone complaining in servers tonight... I'll give it a few more days and see if I get more used to it but my first reaction is very bad...


g36 now feels like its previous post 1st patch glory

but all of the other guns now behave in the fashion you described + the lag between the hits and the kill registration is much slower

and hit registration is much worse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themasterpiece1*
> 
> What's the best way to unlock the G3 assault rifle? I already did all the missions on Normal but still haven't unlocked it - need more points. Do I need to beat them all in Hard or easy? Anyone want to help out? I am on right now.
> Battlefield 3 tag - themasterpiece13


do the last one in paris for 1hour non stop and you will get enough point for it

there are videos on how to not trigger the next step in the mission and let baddies spawn forever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> My favorite game now sucks. I may be overreacting, but this is dissapointing. My favorite guns now shoot spaghetti, and there is so much recoil it feels like Michael J. Fox is the one doing the shooting.


LOL


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Anyone else gets performance hits in the new patch?
> I was running fine before, but now I randomly start to drop down 50% fps randomly.


If you were running the 301.10 drivers with the modified .inf on your GTX460 before the patch you should revert back to the 296.10 drivers.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> I'm clearly asking my questions on the wrong forum.


Dont be such a downer, you were offered multple troubleshooting steps, keep trying and it will come down to two things:

It's an issue with your system (compatibility with game)
It's an issue with your game

First thing to try is a complete re-install
Then if that doesn't work
re-install drivers
THEN if that doesn't work, safe mode + driver re-install
if it STILL doesn't work

re-install your operating system
if it STILL doesn't work....

dont play bf3 till you get a new system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> My favorite game now sucks. I may be overreacting, but this is dissapointing. My favorite guns now shoot spaghetti, and there is so much recoil it feels like Michael J. Fox is the one doing the shooting.


Yea it wasn't a good night for me either. I full clip from my newly unlocked mp7 was doing nothing on normal. Neither was my sks. Neither was my 870. Got a few headshots with the m98, but it's harder to actually hit them now. I've got new guns to try, I'll see how it goes tomorrow.









Another annoyance:

All kit/attachment settings were reset.
Flag icons changed
colorblind colors changed

Did I mention how freaking difficult it is to hit people now? Maybe it's the "enhanced" suppression from the LMGs. *shrug*


----------



## Bun17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Gez Im not sure if its me but the muzzled p90 feels WAY more inaccurate or something, had to take the silencer off to get it to shoot normally. Im not sure if its their tweeking or server side but felt like bullet recognition is off or they made the p90 a pellet gun.
> Reading through this I take it Im not the only one that is having super choppy game play on good servers either huh?


I noticed this too, I like to use the p90 with my engie =(


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> If you were running the 301.10 drivers with the modified .inf on your GTX460 before the patch you should revert back to the 296.10 drivers.


No I've been using 296.10, maybe going to re-install, or revert to 295


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Got a few headshots with the m98, but it's harder to actually hit them now.


Why is that?


----------



## stevman17

Seriously, this game sucks now. Tanks are useless. My guns are useless. What am I going to do with my life? Go out and socialize? Everything has been falling apart ever since Steve Jobs, the greatest inventor in human history of all time ever of the week, died.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Seriously, this game sucks now. Tanks are useless. My guns are useless. What am I going to do with my life? Go out and socialize? *Everything has been falling apart ever since Steve Jobs, the greatest inventor in human history of all time ever of the week*, died.


----------



## vinton13

If anything, my performance has increased...I can now do 2xAA with acceptable frame rates.


----------



## Shiromar

I just played for a while too, and I've noticed quite a few of the things you guys are describing. Running around with p90 silenced indeed felt like it was shooting BBs, taking a large concentration of hits to kill someone. Same thing for all of my guns that I use silenced, including the MG36 and G36C. Also, running around with the 870MCS I was no longer one shotting people at the regular distance, which made the gun completely useless compared to any of the other shotties. I got used to it after a few games of TDM, however there were many situations where I died that I would have otherwise not. The effect on silenced weapons made most of them completely ineffective if you weren't getting the first shot on someone. Completely killing any strategy of sneaking around behind enemy lines.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Got a few headshots with the m98, but it's harder to actually hit them now. I've got new guns to try, I'll see how it goes tomorrow.


try the aggresive recon chest shot at 15meters or less it aint that hard and your team will like to have an assault wookie instead of a bush wookie may The Schwartz be with you


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try the aggresive recon chest shot at 15meters or less it aint that hard and your team will like to have an assault wookie instead of a bush wookie *may The Schwartz be with you*










Loved that movie.


----------



## snoball

Anyone leading a PTFO clan here? I like rush and I am so tired of trying to get pubs to work with some sort of plan.

My soldier is llabons. Add me please.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Why is that?


I play a lot of metro because it's the only CQ map. Shots during some areas of the map I can hit nearly %80 percent HK, so I'm able to stick with the sks+cobra+suppressor. The characteristics of the sks changed drastically, imo. 60m is usually my sweet spot, but I wasn't even hitting body shots. I tried out some different combos but the guns changed and gotta figure it out again. Because I wasn't hitting the shots, I switched to the m98 for more accuracy. I tried to go agressive recon with it like normal and shots were missing that shouldn't.

Started shooting worse with the m98 with a laser painting the targets face while still and scoped in. No hit, after about 4 clips of this I switched back to the acog and started hitting body shots. This is still 60m. Started hitting a few head shots after adjusting a little bit. I tried the scope again and a shot to center of a head hits nothing. Switched to the mp7 and unloaded clips on people with no kill. It was a frustrating night.

My ping was 107 on the server, but I don't know if that's signifigant enough to affect hit detection. It could be a few things: the patch, I was playing terrible(entirely possible), or the ping. Haven't tried them in HC yet, I might just need to adjust to the guns, every one I tried that I've used previously changed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try the aggresive recon chest shot at 15meters or less it aint that hard and your team will like to have an assault wookie instead of a bush wookie may The Schwartz be with you


I was being lazy







. I'll try tomorrow with the sks and m98. excited to fully explore the changes and see if it's still worth it.

what was darth helmets force called
?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else take 10-15 bullets per kill with almost any auto gun except sniper/LMG? This is stupid. L85 takes seriously 15 bullets to get 1 kill. I feel like the lag is way worse. Like its almost a second or two before you actually see the person die and fall and get points... Not sure if I like this. QBU-88 is just fine but I just don't get any of the rest of the weapons.
> hmm...heard almost everyone complaining in servers tonight... I'll give it a few more days and see if I get more used to it but my first reaction is very bad...


It's the changes they made to attachments/bullet spread; the foregrip and silencer are completely useless now from what i've seen. Have to experiment with the other attachments and re learn the feel of all the guns.

Edit: Try the L85 with a flash suppressor only.


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Dont be such a downer, you were offered multple troubleshooting steps, keep trying and it will come down to two things:
> It's an issue with your system (compatibility with game)
> It's an issue with your game
> First thing to try is a complete re-install
> Then if that doesn't work
> re-install drivers
> THEN if that doesn't work, safe mode + driver re-install
> if it STILL doesn't work
> re-install your operating system
> if it STILL doesn't work....
> dont play bf3 till you get a new system.


My system is compatible, the game runs perfectly fine, and worked fine in the past. My issue is many months old. The only major change I've made to my system before the game broke is install the .net framework 4.0. BF3 was installed before .net 4.0. Could this be the problem? where is lordikon when you need him. Reinstalling the game is definitely the last resort to this problem. bandwidth and all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> No I've been using 296.10, maybe going to re-install, or revert to 295


I'd reinstall 296.10 and see if that solves your issue. (completely uninstall it first) I had performance issues after the patch. but before the patch things were fine. Reinstalling the drivers fixed that.


----------



## james8

L85A2 + Foregrip + flash suppressor + sight of choice = beast
patch greatly improved hit detection for me. game plays much smoother, the mini map is just frikin awesome.


----------



## rubicsphere

I noticed that the patch killed my performance too, but it was that I had the FXAA mod installed. Once I removed that it worked great. I don't think that the patch and the FXAA injector are compatible.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> My system is compatible, the game runs ran perfectly fine, and worked fine in the past. My issue is many months old. The only major change I've made to my system before the game broke is install the .net framework 4.0. BF3 was installed before .net 4.0. Could this be the problem? where is lordikon when you need him. Reinstalling the game is definitely the last resort to this problem. bandwidth and all.
> I'd reinstall 296.10 and see if that solves your issue. (completely uninstall it first) I had performance issues after the patch. but before the patch things were fine. Reinstalling the drivers fixed that.


.net could be the issue. how long did you install it? I would uninstall both during a safe boot and re-install. Re-installing programs resolves a lot of issues and unless a bunch of customization is required by the end user, is usually is one of the first few steps after the problem has not been resolved.

Uninstall .net first, reboot, play bf3 and see if the problem went away. If it does go away, then we can start figuring out how to resolve it. If it doesn't go away, then we move on to bf3 to avoid going through every other application on the computer.

IIRC, there's a tutorial on OCN that tells how to re-install without re-downloading. I think Origin also keeps the original install files by default so you won't have to re-download. But then the problem might be in those files.

It could be many things. Let's start with .net.


----------



## youra6

I have a bizarre problem after installing the new patch. I am stuck looking at the sky and the game does not recognize vertical mouse movements at all...

Edit: Nevermind, found out it was my joystick lol


----------



## marduke83

Am a little disappointed, my fav gun m16a3 feels completely different now even though in the patch notes there wasn't really any changes with it.. Maybe the changes to attachments has made the difference.. will try again tonight to see if maybe it was the 2 week break from bf3 or server lag.. Also noticed some of the gun icons in the spawn screen weren't showing up..
Was also a bit annoying with the delay on the revives now, I suicided to change kits and was halfway through changing what I wanted and got revived...







Also has anyone else noticed that grenades seem to get supplied quicker from ammo boxes?


----------



## Modus

any joystick recommendations to assist with flying? or would a xbox 360 controller do better? I'd need to buy a PC wireless receiver for that.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> any joystick recommendations to assist with flying? or would a xbox 360 controller do better? I'd need to buy a PC wireless receiver for that.


Joystick/controller for jets and KB/mouse for helicopters.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Joystick/controller for jets and KB/mouse for helicopters.


or just straight kb, I can't fly with the mouse...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> or just straight kb, I can't fly with the mouse...


I hear that a lot. I understand it none. Mouse is so easy.


----------



## Allen86

I need some more active people to play with, recently began playing again, need some team workers! Add me, Allen86 (same as ocn name)


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> that isn't my house. its my friends. already told his dad. BTW I'm 14. I'm small for my age to I tend to stick with 12/13yr olds so I don't get beat up


So you don't get beat up? Then you hit the gym, at your age, if you eat right and train right, you gain muscles in few months, noticible zize, witch makes you a mutch less attractive target to beat on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Hit the gym son. Height doesn't matter.


Actually it does matter... Whit height comes punsing length,more muscles etc,
Take boxing. Im sure David Haye had beeten V.Klinkscho if he had been the same height









But i ques you can say it doesn't matter most of the time,hehe:cheers:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I hear that a lot. I understand it none. Mouse is so easy.


Yeah... I just can't figure out how to fly with it lol, I've flown in games with the KB since windows 95 days so that might be why...


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Seriously, this game sucks now. Tanks are useless. My guns are useless. What am I going to do with my life? Go out and socialize? Everything has been falling apart ever since Steve Jobs, the greatest inventor in human history of all time ever of the week, died.


You makes me laugh. Jobs greates inventor in human history? LOL!
Why are tanks now useless?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> You makes me laugh. Jobs greates inventor in human history? LOL!
> Why are tanks now useless?


Go read up on him and tell me that he isn't up there as one of the better designers/businessmen this world has seen. This is one thing I hate about OCN, people are so, well, biased...


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Go read up on him and tell me that he isn't up there as one of the better designers/businessmen this world has seen. This is one thing I hate about OCN, people are so, well, biased...


I didnt say he wasnt an great desinger and one of the greatest businessman, but greates inventor?
The list over better inventor would be LOOONG, starting whit the inventor of the wheel, but we dont know who that was, do we?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> So you don't get beat up? Then you hit the gym, at your age, if you eat right and train right, you gain muscles in few months, noticible zize, witch makes you a mutch less attractive target to beat on.
> Actually it does matter... Whit height comes punsing length,more muscles etc,
> Take boxing. Im sure David Haye had beeten V.Klinkscho if he had been the same height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i ques you can say it doesn't matter most of the time,hehe:cheers:


Or, he could just... you know... not care. Makes you less of an attractive target to beat on if you truly do not care.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Or, he could just... you know... not care. Makes you less of an attractive target to beat on if you truly do not care.


Perhaps, but doing bouth is prob. best


----------



## Chimeracaust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I hear that a lot. I understand it none. Mouse is so easy.


Mouse is great for heli, and good for aiming with jets, but how do you take sharp turns with a mouse? I feel like I am missing something with jets as I am only mediocre in them.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Mouse is great for heli, and good for aiming with jets, but how do you take sharp turns with a mouse? I feel like I am missing something with jets as I am only mediocre in them.


I read something about binding the space bar to the 'up' position of the plane so you can easily turn sharply when playing with a mouse. I can't fly with a mouse at all, I'm terrible with it. Joystick however, much more fun anyways.


----------



## digitally

my first impressions of the new patch was.... "What the bull" LMGs bipod are so broken. grrr


----------



## Mobius01

Anyone notice the sniper rifles now fire huge energy balls instead of bullets


----------



## TerrabyteX

New patch broke my heart







made all my weapons i regularly use utterly useless. Especially my mg36







. Only thing i liked was that me and one of my clan mates destroyed the whole enemy team while i was flying and he was gunning. I took out the AA in one burst which never happened before. I thought i was gonna go fly ourselves to doom. Found new weapons to toy around with and and new sidearms but my heart is broken still and i am sad, especially for my fav gun,mg36 which is now equal to 0.


----------



## Freelancer852

Cool story: I downloaded the patch at a solid 7.3MB/s - 7.5MB/s.

My ISP says my Internet connection speed is 50Mb/s.
7.3MB/s = 58.4Mb/s
7.5MB/s is 60Mb/s

I'm impressed with both EA's download servers and my ISP's willingness to let me exceed the speeds I pay for haha.


----------



## TerrabyteX

So you can enjoy the new patch faster and be happy and throw money at EA lol







. I downloaded with 18.9 Mb/s and my connection is only 120Mb/s so i was happy too before i got ingame.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> New patch broke my heart












But good to know you're trying out other weapons.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good to know you're trying out other weapons.


found a few laser beam weapons post patch. EA good job ! more laser beam weapons plox


----------



## SkillzKillz

They changed the name of the M16A3 to the M16A*4*. However, the description still says M16A3:



This is confusing now because there already is a gun named the M16A4 that is locked at 2-round fire.

Ingame it still appears as M16A3.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Seriously, this game sucks now. Tanks are useless. My guns are useless. What am I going to do with my life? Go out and socialize? Everything has been falling apart ever since Steve Jobs, the greatest inventor in human history of all time ever of the week, died.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Go read up on him and tell me that he isn't up there as one of the better designers/businessmen this world has seen. This is one thing I hate about OCN, people are so, well, biased...


People here are biased against apple because it was/is the last of the proprietary systems (ie. you must buy from apple if you want to add or upgrade anything). Less so now, but anyone who uses I tunes knows that's still there game plan. Basically, if everyone used apple computers, computers would be 10 times slower and 10 times more expensive (probably more than that). It's was called the commie computer not because of the people that used it, but because of the lack of choice you got with it...

Don't know what you're reading there, but Steve Jobs never invented or designed a thing in his life. He just took credit for it and/or stole the ideas. I'm no Bill Gates fan either, but he could at least write code. Steve was a ruthless PR BS artist at best and probably a bi polar psychopathy ( no "probably" on the psychopath part). If you really want to learn about the real Steve Jobs, read up on Steve Wozniak....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> any joystick recommendations to assist with flying? or would a xbox 360 controller do better? I'd need to buy a PC wireless receiver for that.


Haven't tried that, but I do know that a wired 360 controller works without any setup or issues. And no, a wireless 360 controller will not work via the usb charge cable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Joystick/controller for jets and KB/mouse for helicopters.


I'm the exact opposite on that one. Except for the free look part, the 360 controller is just magic in the heli... IMO


----------



## wireeater

A lot of rubber-banding going on in the game. I was able to stand in front of a tank last night and he pushed me across the whole map and I never had to move. Crashing into vehicles pushes them all over the place. Once I was running to a helicopter and I just died instantly. It almost looked like I tripped on my shoe and died.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ug the game is broke...completely.

Hit detection SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSS now. Can't even begin to tell you how many headshots don't work at all...
If you take a notice of the graphics glitches now its horrible! Bradley LAV, the main gun fires from behind the tank, so wherever its shooting you'll see the actual projectial or smoke/flash begin from about 5-10ft from behind the tank...Next, suppression on weapons is pointless now. No power whatsoever. Like i said earlier, it takes 10+ bullets to get a kill on any player at almost any distance with the silencer. Also, if you notice the P90, I think its the worst on the P90, but if you look closely, the bullet when you fire actually begins ABOVE the scope and above your line of sight. It's so weird but when you start seeing all the fireballs your firing, oh sorry bullet, they begin above the scopes....

And the bullet/fireball speed has drastically reduced! I mean drastically! I have to aim ahead of people moving across my screen so much more now. I almost feel like input lag is HORRIBLE but I think its more of what they did to the speed of the bullets.

I just feel like everything now has input lag + everything is slower. Bullets/kills/animation...
You still can't knife a support on the mortar, I guess they actually didn't look for things to fix but just did their own thing. They don't get this turned around and they could kiss the DLC's goodbye.

IF you guys don't believe me. GO play a map in BF3 then Go play a round in BC2. Then you'll see what I mean. They almost got it right other then hit detection in BC2. If they would have fixed hit detection that game would have been quite possibly one of the best FPS.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wireeater*
> 
> A lot of rubber-banding going on in the game. I was able to stand in front of a tank last night and he pushed me across the whole map and I never had to move. Crashing into vehicles pushes them all over the place. Once I was running to a helicopter and I just died instantly. It almost looked like I tripped on my shoe and died.


AHAHAHAHAHAH ! this happend to me too on Firestorm. Running towards the chopper and i break my ankle and die of bad luck AHAHAHA. Also i spawn, shoot a spawn beacon and die of bad luck when i kill it, basicaly trading my life for the beacon loool.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ug the game is broke...completely.
> Hit detection SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSS now. Can't even begin to tell you how many headshots don't work at all...
> If you take a notice of the graphics glitches now its horrible! Bradley LAV, the main gun fires from behind the tank, so wherever its shooting you'll see the actual projectial or smoke/flash begin from about 5-10ft from behind the tank...Next, suppression on weapons is pointless now. No power whatsoever. Like i said earlier, it takes 10+ bullets to get a kill on any player at almost any distance with the silencer. Also, if you notice the P90, I think its the worst on the P90, but if you look closely, the bullet when you fire actually begins ABOVE the scope and above your line of sight. It's so weird but when you start seeing all the fireballs your firing, oh sorry bullet, they begin above the scopes....
> And the bullet/fireball speed has drastically reduced! I mean drastically! I have to aim ahead of people moving across my screen so much more now. I almost feel like input lag is HORRIBLE but I think its more of what they did to the speed of the bullets.
> I just feel like everything now has input lag + everything is slower. Bullets/kills/animation...
> You still can't knife a support on the mortar, I guess they actually didn't look for things to fix but just did their own thing. They don't get this turned around and they could kiss the DLC's goodbye.
> IF you guys don't believe me. GO play a map in BF3 then Go play a round in BC2. Then you'll see what I mean. They almost got it right other then hit detection in BC2. If they would have fixed hit detection that game would have been quite possibly one of the best FPS.


Everything looks upside down now. Especially they didn't touch powerful weapons but nerferd UP or MEDIUM weapons. *** ? Also bullets seem to have a slower velocity, less distance before bullet drop kicks in hard, hit detection issues, most things bugged out like AA missles vs jets, chopper smoke trail is ****ed up now donno why they did this, also was flying chopper yesterday and my gunner's flares couldn't distract stingers, we went down because of stingers 3 times. Tanks are UP now . They were balanced enough now are just UP.


----------



## mathelm

I notice a quick little patch last nite ( after the big patch) as I was joining a server. I'm sure their busy now writing patches for the patch....lol


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm really frustrated and in awe of this "major" patch. What was the point? BF3 was the best FPS of all time before this patch. Now, the l85a2 and ak74 have zero recoil and are 1 hit kill machines in HC. Its insane. The guns feel like I'm playing Black Ops. I haven't had a chance to try tanks or helis yet. I will give the game an unbiased chance again tonight after work. From the 2 rounds I got to play last night, I'm getting massive gpu like artifacts and anytime I am or commit a TK I get random lines of text on the bottom of my screen that last the entire round! ;( kcuestag I hope ur happy! :X


----------



## mathelm

Ahhhhh the good ole days. But the good ole days wouldn't be good without change.....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I find almost every server going to HC mode... I feel like regular mode is shooting BB's. HC seems like what normal was before the patch... I'll probably only play HC now exclusively...

Quite disappointed. Bullet velocity has DRASTICALLY decreased. Bullets are now like flying at 800fps instead of 3000+fps...


----------



## Blackout621

Well, I play on PS3, but here are some things I've noticed:
-It feels like a different game. I can't quite put my finger on it, but the game just has a different feel to it.
-I keep getting hit markers with tanks when I shoot at infantry. Really?!
-My PKP is a little better.
-The AN-94 is even better than before.








-The G36 seems more powerful.
-There's now a really weird scratchy sound when you get hit by something in a tank.

I didn't play too much, but that's what I noticed. I give this patch a "meh".


----------



## Chromey

Bipod is now broken for me... I also have a Little blue sybol in the top left corner now.


----------



## digitally

Grrr i'm still mad at LMG's bipod








Once you get surpressed/shot/explosoins near you while shooting LMG+bipod, the recoil goes off, when bipod still deployed. I could not gain control of my guns(rifle, carbine lmg) everytime i get shot, suppressed etc etc. I see my bullets flying everywhere except towards the RED DOT.

Deployment of Bipod, as the patch state that you can't deploy bipod above the chin. May i ask at which part is "above the chin".

regarding of Lag, i seen alot of people doing the spinaroonie. irritating cause i can't tell if they seen me or not.

ECM / Flares (still, for me) does not work against Javs.

My mind is confused right now, so many things are running through my head.


----------



## Chromey

I think ill stop playing now and wait for a watch to fix this mess they made.
If i dont stop now, Ill rage and uninstall for good.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> They changed the name of the M16A3 to the M16A*4*. However, the description still says M16A3:
> 
> This is confusing now because there already is a gun named the M16A4 that is locked at 2-round fire.
> Ingame it still appears as M16A3.


Yeah I noticed this too after they updated battlelog.. I was like 'what the heck, I've never used the m16a4, I use the a3'... This patch seems to have fixed some things, but broken alot of other things.. Not entirely happy with the updates, most of the stuff that got changed didn't really need it.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Yeah I noticed this too after they updated battlelog.. I was like 'what the heck, I've never used the m16a4, I use the a3'... This patch seems to have fixed some things, but broken alot of other things.. Not entirely happy with the updates, most of the stuff that got changed didn't really need it.


there are a lot of guns in this game that dont match up cause of their certain name. anyways you know it when you see it.

anyways i finished downloading the patch last night and i cant wait.

LMG's still need a fix from previous posts i just read :/


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAH ! this happend to me too on Firestorm. Running towards the chopper and i break my ankle and die of bad luck AHAHAHA. Also i spawn, shoot a spawn beacon and die of bad luck when i kill it, basicaly trading my life for the beacon loool.


Haha, looks like DICE gave our soldiers high heels in this patch.


----------



## pengs

Does the extinguisher work for anyone now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> I'm really frustrated and in awe of this "major" patch. What was the point? BF3 was the best FPS of all time before this patch. Now, the l85a2 and ak74 have zero recoil and are 1 hit kill machines in HC. Its insane. The guns feel like I'm playing Black Ops. I haven't had a chance to try tanks or helis yet. I will give the game an unbiased chance again tonight after work. From the 2 rounds I got to play last night, I'm getting massive gpu like artifacts and anytime I am or commit a TK I get random lines of text on the bottom of my screen that last the entire round! ;( kcuestag I hope ur happy! :X


Hmm, I guess I have to trade out my m16 as go-to for one of those guns. I wonder if that was the gun I picked off an enemy yesterday, the l85, that thing was pretty good however he had it setup, plus it looked awesome. Got a few kills with it before they overran me.

I suppose I can understand all your thoughts on this bad hit reg, I was surviving a lot of stunts in HC that I probably shouldn't have. I almost though they changed the server to normal for a little bit because I was getting away with to much. Bad registry would definitely account for this.

Maybe the patch to this patch will fix some of this....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> New patch broke my heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made all my weapons i regularly use utterly useless. Especially my mg36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only thing i liked was that me and one of my clan mates destroyed the whole enemy team while i was flying and he was gunning. I took out the AA in one burst which never happened before. I thought i was gonna go fly ourselves to doom. Found new weapons to toy around with and and new sidearms but my heart is broken still and i am sad, especially for my fav gun,mg36 which is now equal to 0.


Man I spent almost all day yesterday trying to figure out what they did to that gun... *sigh*


----------



## scutzi128

I wonder how many people are going to quit this game after this completely bogus patch. so far I have only heard a handful of people who actually don't mind the patch. Everyone else is raging about it. Why would they change all the mechanics of the game? I'm pretty sure they broke more things then they fixed. They didn't even fix a lot of major issues. I still got stuck at the loading screen, still got randomly disconnected from servers, still got random bad luck deaths, still got the deployment screen stuck when being revived. They must have not play tested the patch because I can't see testers not finding all of these obvious bugs. This patch makes me yern for the prepatched game and all its bugs, at least the game mechanics weren't completely shoddy. Dice and EA I got a one finger salute for you.


----------



## kcuestag

The game runs fine for me, all issues I had were fixed.

Only thing I really don't understand is why they changed the weapon mechanics, they literally destroyed the silencer and the foregrip...

With M16A3 and M4A1 it is impossible to kill someone if you have both of those attached, instead I have to use the flash suppressor only to make it work properly.









Other than that I don't have any other complaints about this patch to be honest.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> The game runs fine for me, all issues I had were fixed.
> Only thing I really don't understand is why they changed the weapon mechanics, they literally destroyed the silencer and the foregrip...
> With M16A3 and M4A1 it is impossible to kill someone if you have both of those attached, instead I have to use the flash suppressor only to make it work properly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that I don't have any other complaints about this patch to be honest.


Yeah after testing yesterday i can conclude flash suppressor is the best or one of the best new attachments for most guns.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man I spent almost all day yesterday trying to figure out what they did to that gun... *sigh*


Took out the extended mags upped recoil by a lot. The way they made forgrip it wouldn;t have mattered anyway if they didn't take away the extended mags. You need at least flash supressor on to make it closer to how it was but still it isn't like before. Two of the things that made mg36 a viable option are gone now. And i know what i am saying as no.1 and no.2 in the world with the gun. The added recoils was uncalled for. Fine change the forgrip. No problem i wold pick somehting else and give up the extended mags. But the added recoil on it is too much.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubicsphere*
> 
> I noticed that the patch killed my performance too, but it was that I had the FXAA mod installed. Once I removed that it worked great. I don't think that the patch and the FXAA injector are compatible.


How do you remove the injector? Just delete the files?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> or just straight kb, I can't fly with the mouse...


I don't understand how flying with the keyboard is even possible. How do you quickly change directions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freelancer852*
> 
> Cool story: I downloaded the patch at a solid 7.3MB/s - 7.5MB/s.
> My ISP says my Internet connection speed is 50Mb/s.
> 7.3MB/s = 58.4Mb/s
> 7.5MB/s is 60Mb/s
> I'm impressed with both EA's download servers and my ISP's willingness to let me exceed the speeds I pay for haha.


I'm pretty sure origin lies about the down speed you are recieving


----------



## Fr0sty

the end game dlc was yesterday's patch


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> How do you remove the injector? Just delete the files?


Yup


----------



## digitally

M416 was nerfed so much i felt it was loaded with 9mm rounds with the recoil of HK G3.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow....fall damage is 10x worse. I jump probably 8ft and I die 3/4 of the times.... This is ridiculous. It's close range that the power of the weapons is all screwed up. Farther away its fine but close up it takes a good 10bullets even on HC for a kill.

Edit: This netcode is worse than ever.... I literally can put 10 rounds in someone before they begin to fire at me from point blank and I still die, with 10ms ping....***???????????????????????????? I'm about to delete this game from my library....


----------



## kcuestag

Net code is completely fine with me...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well it sure seems messed up because I'm definitely getting at a minimum 5 bullets off point blank in someone before they fire at me and I still die first. And I'm not hip firing, but center mass body shots and I still die...hmmm

Sniping seems way easier though...only positive


----------



## kcuestag

Get rid of the Foregrip and the Silencer if you use them, and use the flash suppressor instead.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've been using flash suppressor and no foregrip. Seems to help but still an issue I've got...


----------



## james8

G3A3 + Heavy Barrel is pretty good now


----------



## OverClocker55

i want to change my name








i'm a boy. like pc and sports. hate toobs and noob stuff. hardcore ftw. good overall play
ANY IDEAS


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the end game dlc was yesterday's patch


lol, for many it just might be


----------



## GanjaSMK

Kcuestag, you might not be seeing/feeling any latency or netcode issues, but they are there. Either you don't notice it or you're just oblivious to it (no offense).

It's terrible - because it's client side. The tweaks they made to the guns affect it from client side registration. This affects everyone, including the hit reg. Its really quite bad.


----------



## mtbiker033

So from what I am hearing here, ditch the foregrip? I have switched over to using the flash suppressor vs a silencer but what is the problem with the foregrip now?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> So from what I am hearing here, ditch the foregrip? I have switched over to using the flash suppressor vs a silencer but what is the problem with the foregrip now?


The foregrip adds recoil to your shots.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow....fall damage is 10x worse. I jump probably 8ft and I die 3/4 of the times.... This is ridiculous. It's close range that the power of the weapons is all screwed up. Farther away its fine but close up it takes a good 10bullets even on HC for a kill.
> Edit: This netcode is worse than ever.... I literally can put 10 rounds in someone before they begin to fire at me from point blank and I still die, with 10ms ping....***???????????????????????????? I'm about to delete this game from my library....


Netcode... i don't think they never disappoint us with their amount of fail.


----------



## stevman17

What did they change about the foregrip to make it useless?


----------



## SimplyTheBest

NO idea what all the crying is about, Played for about an hour with no issues personally, My p90 is intact and the game is just ultra smooth and fun! How about get immersed and enjoy the game instead of looking for faults and issues.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i want to change my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a boy. like pc and sports. hate toobs and noob stuff. hardcore ftw. good overall play
> ANY IDEAS


Keep your name. I went through about 6 aliases when I was your age and I've settled on this one. I loved the phrase "carpe diam" and wanted to find the inverse (sieze the night) but it wasn't around, so i mixed so terribad latin together, and BAM my username for life.

Now I'm starting to learn its a word or something in some other lang. Still mine 4ever!

tehehehe.

Oh... and I thought you didn't play HC....

...change your mind?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> So from what I am hearing here, ditch the foregrip? I have switched over to using the flash suppressor vs a silencer but what is the problem with the foregrip now?


Seems like it. It sucks too, I used the forgrop + silencer on pretty much everything. I love not showing up on the mini-map. Now they nerfed the suppressor and that perk wont counteract the accuracy issue... meh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> The foregrip adds recoil to your shots.


what? how does holding something more stablely introduce more recoil.

does not computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> NO idea what all the crying is about, Played for about an hour with no issues personally, My p90 is intact and the game is just ultra smooth and fun! How about get immersed and enjoy the game instead of looking for faults and issues.


notsureifserious.jpg

edit: after playing the game for 50+ hours, I expect consistency to improve upon my skills. If the game isn't staying consistent, how am I supposed to know when or why I did something wrong to try to fix it. Now I've got to "re-adjust" which is a process of many hours that I don't have due to my working life.

It sucks.


----------



## Robilar

It's hard to enjoy the game when so many new and unexpected issues have cropped up. The game was actually decent before the patch (with a few exceptions like MAV riding). Now there are so many things out of whack, I literally gave up after about half an hour of play last night.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> The foregrip adds recoil to your shots.


thanks for the info!! +1


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> NO idea what all the crying is about, Played for about an hour with no issues personally, My p90 is intact and the game is just ultra smooth and fun! How about get immersed and enjoy the game instead of looking for faults and issues.


Clearly we'd like to but as you can tell, we're unhappy with the mechanics of it and the bad hit registration. We're very happy to hear how much you enjoy the game. And we're so happy you've immersed yourself in the game so heavily so as to notice only that your beloved p90 is as good as you want it to be.









I played for two-three hours last night with constant problems.

- Landing from parachute, not being shot at nor suppressed, and I die of bad luck on the landing.
- Still dying trying to dive into the water on Seine Crossing, not being shot at nor suppressed.
- Still see people being hit with 3-5 x's on my screen yet I die from one or two bullets some how from them magically engaging me while being suppressed and being hit with bullets.
- Still can't jump through some broken building walls that you should be able to. Just doesn't work.

And more.... but I don't want to drag you down with us into our shallow looking view on a product that was released as a beta instead of a polished and finished product.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Clearly we'd like to but as you can tell, we're unhappy with the mechanics of it and the bad hit registration. We're very happy to hear how much you enjoy the game. And we're so happy you've immersed yourself in the game so heavily so as to notice only that your beloved p90 is as good as you want it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played for two-three hours last night with constant problems.
> - Landing from parachute, not being shot at nor suppressed, and I die of bad luck on the landing.
> - Still dying trying to dive into the water on Seine Crossing, not being shot at nor suppressed.
> *- Still see people being hit with 3-5 x's on my screen yet I die from one or two bullets some how from them magically engaging me while being suppressed and being hit with bullets.*
> - Still can't jump through some broken building walls that you should be able to. Just doesn't work.
> And more.... but I don't want to drag you down with us into our shallow looking view on a product that was released as a beta instead of a polished and finished product.


I could deal with most other things, but this one is the most frustrating.


----------



## mtbiker033

well this is weird, two servers I was just playing in both crashed, really strange, one was Pantheon (and I had just got my last DPV kill and unlocked the jackhammer







) then went to another server with just a few people in it and it just crashed, seems kinda weird....

I tried putting the fxaa injector back on and then my drivers crashed (high oc) so thought maybe I will remove them and see if it was the cause (fxaa inj vs. new patch) and then then two servers crashed in a row I was in....seems kinda odd


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Now, the l85a2 and ak74 have zero recoil and are 1 hit kill machines in HC. Its insane.


Idk about HC, but in Normal neither are as good as the M16A3+foregrip+suppressor was before patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> -My PKP is a little better.


Whatt? PKP is a lot worse for me.


----------



## james8

Online players for PC surpassed Xbox 360


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Nocturin

lma*o. I'm surprised that the chat agent took "herps le derps" without even batting an eye. I would be laughing so hard at the other end of the communication.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i want to change my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a boy. like pc and sports. hate toobs and noob stuff. hardcore ftw. good overall play
> ANY IDEAS


you change your name too much me thinks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> The foregrip adds recoil to your shots.


LOL

there goes dice's logic on things

a foregrip is suposed to help the shooter have a better grip on the gun to handle the recoil

yet it doesnt do it anymore ... are we supose to use bi-pods on everything but bolt action riffles now?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> NO idea what all the crying is about, Played for about an hour with no issues personally, My p90 is intact and the game is just ultra smooth and fun! How about get immersed and enjoy the game instead of looking for faults and issues.


how many hours have you played this game?

have you encountered the 100's of random bad luck deaths?
fall damage from a 5 meter jump and so on
the horrible dying from cover
hit registration at point blank range
well these issues are 10x worse with this patch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> edit: after playing the game for 50+ hours, I expect consistency to improve upon my skills. If the game isn't staying consistent, how am I supposed to know when or why I did something wrong to try to fix it. Now I've got to "re-adjust" which is a process of many hours that I don't have due to my working life.
> It sucks.


exactly .. we become better by practice

the mg36 used to be a gun i didnt like much yet i racked up 7 service star in less then 1week after terrabyte conviced me that it was good and it was good pre-patch
even picked up a rythm with the m27 and the g36 and so on .. now only the g36 is ok with the new patch


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> there goes dice's logic on things
> a foregrip is suposed to help the shooter have a better grip on the gun to handle the recoil
> yet it doesnt do it anymore ... are we supose to use bi-pods on everything but bolt action riffles now?


I don't think it increases recoil, at least not much. It decreases horizontal recoil. It's good for close-mediumish range, just sucks for long range.
I'll probably use an underslung rail unless they fix the bipod like they were supposed to, most of the time it never sets up when I want it to, and it does when I don't want it to.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

????????????



I closed the game and restarted and its now fine....nice little glitch...


----------



## snoball

So I've played about 5 hours on the patch now. It's safe to say I no longer enjoy BF3 like I previously had. Instead of playing and having fun w/ rage every 3-4 hours cause of some glitch now it's constant rage. There's just something about the game now, I don't like it.

PS: For the closer to BF2 theorists, yes I do play CoD and BFBC2.


----------



## Kreeker

Suppression is a great crutch for scrubs... Why did they buff this ******ed perk?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Suppression is a great crutch for scrubs... Why did they buff this ******ed perk?


This.

It may have been a factor in my terrible game-play last night.

I'll give it another shot tonight, if I don't enjoy it I'm going back to minecraft.

That being said, finally got a mic working and was up in the TS server last night.

I want to play with a squad or two and own some servers. Who's down?


----------



## calavera

Surprised they didn't fix the menu not disappearing bug. I died, menu popped up but I was revived right after and the menu was still there. I stood there like a statue in the open until someone killed me


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Surprised they didn't fix the menu not disappearing bug. I died, menu popped up but I was revived right after and the menu was still there. I stood there like a statue in the open until someone killed me


Or die out of bounds (on edge) Get revived, screen permanently dark.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

F2000 is by FAR the best assult again....FAR more accurate then anything else I've played with after the patch....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I don't think it increases recoil, at least not much. It decreases horizontal recoil. It's good for close-mediumish range, just sucks for long range.
> I'll probably use an underslung rail unless they fix the bipod like they were supposed to, most of the time it never sets up when I want it to, and it does when I don't want it to.


on my trusty m27 most of my kills arent past the 50 to 70 meters or even 30 meters range

and i did test the same setup that i had and even tried other setup .. flash supressor is op with this patch...

the gun would climb rapidly with the supressor on even if i tap fire it .. yet with flash supressor giving bigger burst didnt do much to the vertical climb of the barrel

how's that for logic ?

dice made the flash supressor what the supressor was .. without the off the minimap perk ...

same thing for m249

and now the mg36 is useless due to initial recoil boost + no extended mag and so on ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Suppression is a great crutch for scrubs... Why did they buff this ******ed perk?


exactly .. supression wasnt so op before .. but now its ******ed ... its the only thing that support class has since they nerfed all the decent guns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This.
> It may have been a factor in my terrible game-play last night.
> I'll give it another shot tonight, if I don't enjoy it I'm going back to minecraft.
> That being said, finally got a mic working and was up in the TS server last night.
> I want to play with a squad or two and own some servers. Who's down?


i'll join for a bit but i think i'll rage at the game quite fast

LOL


----------



## guitarmageddon88

I wish they wouldve added the ability for at least the squadleaders to designate targets on the mini-map for mortars to strike or aircraft to do gun-runs on. It would show as a little box on your hud or something. All these little things....But no, must "Nerf" the usas frags- which are still just as deadly as before the patch anyways. Eat that DICE.


----------



## Mobius01

As well as the magical fireballs that all sniper rifles now fire, there's also the borked ironsights:


----------



## travva

@dropbomb try disabling UAC and see if that makes any difference. My buddy had this issue and I think he fixed it, though I'm not sure yet what was done, but I do recall it was identical to your issue. I'll find out when I get off work and let you know if I have a better suggestion.


----------



## Nocturin

@frosty, I'll be home in a few hours, we'll have to see who else is on the TS server and see if we can rally them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> As well as the magical fireballs that all sniper rifles now fire, there's also the borked ironsights:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Video!


THIS!!!!

This is exactly the issue I was having with the x8/x12 scope on the m98b yesterday!

Acog was fine, but didn't try iron sights.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i'll be on later tonight and we can all try the guns and see.

i'm so hating work right now. cant believe a patch discourages people from playing. so you just threw a $35-60 dollar game because of a patch??


----------



## Fr0sty

am i the only one who noticed shotgun like spread on assault riffles since the patch?

i tought i was being fired at by a shotgun but it ended being an assault riffle

LOL


----------



## dezerteagle323

omgggg i haven't tried it out yet but after reading all this crap about the patch PLEEEEEEEEEASE tell me my trusty M416 won't suck now (with or without foregrip and heavybarrel/suppressor)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Whoa L96 is way off according to that vid. That is badddd.


----------



## redalert

I plan on playing BF3 tonight and if its more of the same I'm done with Bf3 until a new patch comes out. All of this weapon balancing was unnecessary and its screwed up the game.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I plan on playing BF3 tonight and if its more of the same I'm done with Bf3 until a new patch comes out. All of this weapon balancing was unnecessary and its screwed up the game.


Pretty much the few things that needed to be fixed were essentially:

- FAMAS was overpowered
- M16 w/ RDS and silencer was super over powered and accurate
- USAS/other shotgun with FRAG rounds needed to be nerfed or super slow reload/re-up
- MAV riding

Just about everything else was pretty much fine, except of course, for worthless client-side hit detection.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> NO idea what all the crying is about, Played for about an hour with no issues personally, My p90 is intact and the game is just ultra smooth and fun! How about get immersed and enjoy the game instead of looking for faults and issues.


I just scrimmed with some guys and it took an ENTIRE P90 clip to kill a guy--I used to mow up to 3 guys down with 1 clip with that gun. And the Mp7...? Forget it; it's useless, literally.

@ redalert: That's for real. Instead of balance it's like all guns are the same, just different skins. Noticed how every match has like 50 snipers in it now, too? Seems recon got the best of the patch.


----------



## iDeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I just scrimmed with some guys and it took an ENTIRE P90 clip to kill a guy--I used to mow up to 3 guys down with 1 clip with that gun. And the Mp7...? Forget it; it's useless, literally.
> @ redalert: That's for real. Instead of balance it's like all guns are the same, just different skins. Noticed how every match has like 50 snipers in it now, too? Seems recon got the best of the patch.


I'm calling accuracy.


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Seems recon got the best of the patch.


Unfortunately not.

Magic fireballs for bullets, increased bullet-drop, broken iron-sights and not to mention the hold-breath function sometimes only works if you double tap the button. Also reports of needing to zoom out to reload - even with the SPB.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I just scrimmed with some guys and it took an ENTIRE P90 clip to kill a guy--I used to mow up to 3 guys down with 1 clip with that gun. And the Mp7...? Forget it; it's useless, literally.
> @ redalert: That's for real. Instead of balance it's like all guns are the same, just different skins. Noticed how every match has like 50 snipers in it now, too? Seems recon got the best of the patch.


Stupid update keeps crashing Chrome now. =/ The Mp7 needed a nerf. Twas ridiculous.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarmageddon88*
> 
> I wish they wouldve added the ability for at least the squadleaders to designate targets on the mini-map for mortars to strike or aircraft to do gun-runs on. It would show as a little box on your hud or something. :


That would be too much like a real Battlefield game for them to do, sorry.


----------



## GanjaSMK

^


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i want to change my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm a boy. like pc and sports. hate toobs and noob stuff. hardcore ftw. good overall play
> ANY IDEAS


Do you need to change your name like every day or something?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GanjaSMK*
> 
> Pretty much the few things that needed to be fixed were essentially:
> - FAMAS was overpowered
> - M16 w/ RDS and silencer was super over powered and accurate
> - USAS/other shotgun with FRAG rounds needed to be nerfed or super slow reload/re-up
> - MAV riding
> Just about everything else was pretty much fine, except of course, for worthless client-side hit detection.


the famas is op because it is in real life ... it fires so fast.. yet it has that recoil to it

what needs to be fixed about the famas?

the damage? sure ... make a 5.56 round do less damage then others in general because its firerate is what it is in real life just to please a few?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Stupid update keeps crashing Chrome now. =/ The Mp7 needed a nerf. Twas ridiculous.


what was needed to be nerfed in the mp7? its firerate? its that high irl ... please


----------



## mtbiker033

was in a server this afternoon and although I didn't see it two guys claimed mav riding was indeed still possible?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the famas is op because it is in real life ... it fires so fast.. yet it has that recoil to it
> what needs to be fixed about the famas?
> the damage? sure ... make a 5.56 round do less damage then others in general because its firerate is what it is in real life just to please a few?
> what was needed to be nerfed in the mp7? its firerate? its that high irl ... please


When are you getting on Mcfrost?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> When are you getting on Mcfrost?


in 1hour give or take

ohh btw this is what rivalxfactor thinks of the supression mechanic post-patch


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh btw this is what rivalxfactor thinks of the supression mechanic post-patch


And he's using Squad Cover at that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> When are you getting on Mcfrost?
> 
> 
> 
> in 1hour give or take
> 
> ohh btw this is what rivalxfactor thinks of the supression mechanic post-patch
Click to expand...

That is pretty sad, that close and a HUGE spread, might as well go single shot. Hopefully I can hop on soon and test all this out a bit more. Getting a bit depressing reading all your guys comments here, even though I have done pretty well post patch


----------



## calavera

Anyone else get this? I played once just fine on 12.1 two days ago, but I did get this error with 12.1 before. I haven't played any games for the past 3 weeks until the recent game two days ago so nothing has changed driver wise or setup or anything. I just updated to 12.3 and got this again though.


----------



## IronWill1991

So far the new patch is horrible. I'm getting killed more often and sometimes faster than usual. I'm now having hard time getting K/D over 1.5. When someone is capping at courtyard at Seine Crossing, I was crouching slowly to the opening outside. As soon I moved over to the opening the guy across the courtyard took me down in just couple bullets with M16A3. I died less than second. Freaking ridiculous. That happened to me plenty of times. I died so quickly that I'm starting to wonder if they are using some kind of hack. Some guns have ridiculous no recoil. I felt like I'm playing HC.


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else get this? I played once just fine on 12.1 two days ago, but I did get this error with 12.1 before. I haven't played any games for the past 3 weeks until the recent game two days ago so nothing has changed driver wise or setup or anything. I just updated to 12.3 and got this again though.


I have an XFX 5850 at the moment and have been playing on 12.1 with it as well as a 6850 and have not had that error once on either card. Seems like something completely random, in my opinion.









Tried a DirectX update?


----------



## james8

M16A3 is ultimate noob gun








see buncha high level colonels using it


----------



## vinton13

Serious question:
Does two heat seekers no longer kill a jet?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> M16A3 is ultimate noob gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see buncha high level colonels using it


I seriously find it funny when people like you claim everyone using X weapon is an X-noob.









I personally love the M16A3 and M4A1, just like I loved those weapons in any other game which had them, if that makes me a noob to you, then I'll let you think I'm a noob.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> in 1hour give or take
> ohh btw this is what rivalxfactor thinks of the supression mechanic post-patch


All you need in that video is a stupid flashlight in your face

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Serious question:
> Does two heat seekers no longer kill a jet?


Heat Seekers dont work at all


----------



## vinton13

Thanks for answering.

And oh wow....they better fix that...or there goes my days for the jets. :\


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Idk about HC, but in Normal neither are as good as the M16A3+foregrip+suppressor was before patch.
> Whatt? PKP is a lot worse for me.


The PKP is my baby. Only LMG I can even use.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> All you need in that video is a stupid flashlight in your face
> 
> Heat Seekers dont work at all


omg jets have a heat seeker shield now...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Serious question:
> Does two heat seekers no longer kill a jet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> omg jets have a heat seeker shield now...


choppers too


----------



## Blackout621

Man, I'm os depressed. I loved this game. I played about 1.5 hours on ps3 and didn't notice too much, but I only tried out a few guns. I guess this isn't even worth ubiyng on pc when I get my system built, eh?

Too bad, I was looking forward to squading up with you guys.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> in 1hour give or take
> ohh btw this is what rivalxfactor thinks of the supression mechanic post-patch


pretty much sums up the things i wanted to say about the suppression. guns on bipod will still get same behavior regardless they are deployed, which is ridiculous.

edit: i got so frustrated about this issue, i started playing with pistols more often.


----------



## Blackout621

Oh yeah, one more thing guys: did anyone notice the G18 suppressed feels more powerful? Could be just me, but I felt like it had less recoil and did a little more damage.


----------



## redalert

Well Im gonna play some gonna try out a few guns with out foregrip and suppressor and see what happens


----------



## kcuestag

It seems that the best attachment for M16A3 right now is the flash suppressor.

How about the M4A1? I tried that on it and I can't seem to get a stable recoil or accuracy on this weapon after the patch... Did they screw this weapon?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It seems that the best attachment for M16A3 right now is the flash suppressor.
> How about the M4A1? I tried that on it and I can't seem to get a stable recoil or accuracy on this weapon after the patch... Did they screw this weapon?


What does the flash suppressor do besides add recoil?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> What does the flash suppressor do besides add recoil?


it counters recoil slightly, and there's sound but no flash when you bullet fires.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It seems that the best attachment for M16A3 right now is the flash suppressor.
> How about the M4A1? I tried that on it and I can't seem to get a stable recoil or accuracy on this weapon after the patch... Did they screw this weapon?


So flash suppressor is better than heavy barrel? Is foregrip even useful anymore?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> So flash suppressor is better than heavy barrel? Is foregrip even useful anymore?


Well I find foregrip useless now.

Also bipod is quite useless too since it now adds recoil sideways (Not upwards), pretty stupid...









I guess it's time to forget about the Bipod and instead use the noob tubing attachment.


----------



## Emu105

I love my internet speeds


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I love my internet speeds


I have 1.5 Mbps up, .25 down


----------



## raptorxrx

^150kbs here... Ya.

Anyways, I'm usually dismal at BF3. Today, I got in a round, and played first the whole round, till the last 3 tickets, when I lost by like 4 points. If you want to know what I mean by dismal, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/raptorxrx/stats/370191413/.

I used the M240B or something like that, and it did me wonders. First 20,000 point overall round!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> pretty much sums up the things i wanted to say about the suppression. guns on bipod will still get same behavior regardless they are deployed, which is ridiculous.
> edit: i got so frustrated about this issue, i started playing with pistols more often.


try this one.. 6x scope bi-pod + flashlight

and set up on a chokepoint on urban map

priceless trolling

just supress them

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Well Im gonna play some gonna try out a few guns with out foregrip and suppressor and see what happens


flash supressor is the new supressor

or heavy barrell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I find foregrip useless now.
> Also bipod is quite useless too since it now adds recoil sideways (Not upwards), pretty stupid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's time to forget about the Bipod and instead use the noob tubing attachment.


bi-pod + flash supressor = epic laser beam of death gun

this on m27 = epic easy kills at 200meters easy if you have high optic


----------



## TriviumKM

Starting to have performance issues all of a sudden. I'm getting a boat load of stuttering even with high frames, and frame dips every other game into 20's now (average 80-90fps). Everything was fine pre patch.

Edit: GPU usage 99 / CPU 30-40 /
Doesn't seem to be a driver issue as it's only occurring in BF3.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Odd.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Man, tanks and lav's have either been nerfed or jav's and rpg's have been buffed. It's like reactive armor is useless now.


----------



## raptorxrx

What guns are you guys using for Support and Engineer? I'm figuring things out, and don't know where to start weapons wise.


----------



## OverClocker55

I think my friend has SupaMen Skillz
Clicky


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> choppers too


Nope. Sorry, I have been shot down quite a few times post-patch in choppers.


----------



## wireeater

The game feels cheap and clunky now. I thought it was pretty good pre patch. You can't come in like that after millions of people have got use to the game and COMPLETELY change the feel and mechanics of it. I'd return it if I could get my money back.


----------



## SkillzKillz

So let me get this straight, if you shoot someone normally your accuracy should be fine. But, if you were suppressed, your accuracy decreases significantly?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> So let me get this straight, if you shoot someone normally your accuracy should be fine. But, if you were suppressed, your accuracy decreases significantly?


Yup. As well as recoil increases.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yup. As well as recoil increases.


That's why supports with LMG are little OP. In Grand Bazaar match I went 28-7 with my PKP:bipod/flash suppressor. I can mow down few guys in the line. Also I have squad suppression perk.
bty in that same match, strange thing just happened. My squadmate just respawned on me, but he was considered to be on the other team. My guess, he was switched as he spawned. Here's the vid.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I think my friend has SupaMen Skillz
> Clicky


looks fishy to me...


----------



## pwnzilla61

Still smackin helios with the tank and now most of the time it doesn't even do anything, hit 4 helios in one game and nothing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Anyone one know who this "the boss" guys is on batllelog?


----------



## mtbiker033

black screen crashes, server crashes, really? this is what we get so you can sell unlocks???????


----------



## Nocturin

Fun game guys







.

my skill is -91. How does it go negative?

I list -277 in the first game, -71 the second game. What does skill represent anyways?

the game before the first one I was 358.


----------



## scutzi128

Terrabyte is a total noob for switching teams halfway through


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Terrabyte is a total noob for switching teams halfway through


I saw that too.







That was quite the pounding.


----------



## Sistum Id

Anybody else having a issue with scoping at enemies? When you go-to scope down the sights, does it start to zoom in and out by its self? Mine does this only when I'm looking at enemies. Doesn't make sense. Same mouse settings since the game came out and haven't changed a thing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

No problems with my M98B. 6 kills, 6 headshots.


----------



## CallsignVega

I just had the "pleasure" of trying out the patch. Wow, I am speechless. So many negative drastic changes at once. We waited months for _this_?

My favorite on the list so far: 150+ 30mm rounds needed from the mobile AA to kill an infantry soldier. I don't care if you talk realism or not, that is just stupid any way you cut it.


----------



## james8

the new suppression system is wayyy too overdone.
was sniping using 8x scope and M98B, got one bodyshot but was suppressed right after. dude was prone. i aimed for his head and did not miss but saw my bullet landed like 3 feet away from him. the accuracy penalty is just ridiculous


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> looks fishy to me...


y


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try this one.. 6x scope bi-pod + flashlight
> and set up on a chokepoint on urban map
> priceless trolling
> just supress them


I had a bunch of people trying to do that earlier, all I had to do was pre-fire as I came around the corner and I got them every time.

I can't decide between the L85A2 or AK-74m.
I haven't really tried all of the engie weapons yet but so far I think I'm going to go with the AS VAL on my engineer kit, maybe even sometimes on assault if I want a suppressed weapon.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No problems with my M98B. 6 kills, 6 headshots.


I played better after adjusting a little bit. Well dices wanted us to use different attachments, and it looks like the laser right just be my next favorite attachment.


----------



## OverClocker55

boring..


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> the new suppression system is wayyy too overdone.
> was sniping using 8x scope and M98B, got one bodyshot but was suppressed right after. dude was prone. i aimed for his head and did not miss but saw my bullet landed like 3 feet away from him. the accuracy penalty is just ridiculous


Is there anything with this patch that isn't way overdone? DICE went off the deep end with this one.


----------



## Caz

Game was lagging like mad for me a few minutes ago, not sure why. My ping was going from 15 (normal) to 600+, and back...weird.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> looks fishy to me...


Those are what you call legit stats of a good player.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Fun game guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> my skill is -91. How does it go negative?
> I list -277 in the first game, -71 the second game. What does skill represent anyways?
> the game before the first one I was 358.


Skill level has to do with your encounter with another player. The change in skill level occurs when one player dies, and it depends on the current skill level of each player. For example, one player can lose 16 points, while another player can gain 10 points. (In this example, it would be a player with low skill (320) killing a player with high skill (610). When you die or kill someone in a round, an exchange of skill level occurs. The specific formula is unknown.

For that game you had 71 points subtracted from your total skill level, due to mostly dying in those encounters.

While there is no direct relation between K/D and skill level, there is a correlation. Players with high K/D tend to have higher skill level, and players with low K/D tend to have a low skill level.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Stupid update keeps crashing Chrome now. =/ The Mp7 needed a nerf. Twas ridiculous.


You think so? I always thought it was kind of an in-between gun; deadly up close, useless at even medium ranges. With a RoF @ 950 rounds a minute--it _should_ be a monster when you are right up on someone and absolutely useless at longer ranges. Specific guns for specific purposes. It seems they are just making BF3 easier (under the guise of creating "balance") so more people play it. That's my opinion at least. *Just look at the next dlc coming out.* Forgot to mention: I know I suck at BF3 but, I like the game anyway....even as broken and [email protected] as it is right now.

It should be simple:
1) Every gun that fires a NATO 5.56 round should fire about the same.
2) Every gun that fires a 7.62 round should fire about the same.
3) All buckshot should be the same.
4) Pistols according to caliber.

BIG round, BIG recoil; "lighter" rounds, "lighter" recoil. That would create true balance: you want more bullets on-target faster or do you want to knock someone down with less shots?

This is what I'd love to see in BF3; but, I can just imagine what DICE would do to it in the name of "balance."


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQg


----------



## calavera

I agree, suppression effect is way too much. Someone should test how much the (squad) cover perk decreases it when equipped.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I agree, suppression effect is way too much. Someone should test how much the (squad) cover perk decreases it when equipped.


Rivalxfactor was using that perk in that video.

What's everyone's favorite engie weapon? I just started using the QBZ and I'm liking it the best out of the ones I've tried so far, even with the horrible iron sights that cover half the screen I was doing pretty good with it.

Battlelog update right now, I wonder if they're fixing anything important.


----------



## Skiivari

It is true that the suppression is pretty overdone, but now it actually has an effect.
I know comparing to real life is pretty stupid when we're talking about BF3 but yeah in real life having bullets hit the ground close to your face WILL make you blur your vision and not hit a thing.

I'm enjoying the patch but I have a feeling the recoil of the KH2002 has gone up a bit, and some of my favorite guns just plain suck right now. I'm fine with the changes tho.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Rivalxfactor was using that perk in that video.
> What's everyone's favorite engie weapon? I just started using the QBZ and I'm liking it the best out of the ones I've tried so far, even with the horrible iron sights that cover half the screen I was doing pretty good with it.
> Battlelog update right now, I wonder if they're fixing anything important.


I wonder if A-91 is still a powerful gun. The patch notes stated that SCAR-H got buffed. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man, tanks and lav's have either been nerfed or jav's and rpg's have been buffed. It's like reactive armor is useless now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's why supports with LMG are little OP. In Grand Bazaar match I went 28-7 with my PKP:bipod/flash suppressor. I can mow down few guys in the line. Also I have squad suppression perk.
> bty in that same match, strange thing just happened. My squadmate just respawned on me, but he was considered to be on the other team. My guess, he was switched as he spawned. Here's the vid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Terrabyte is a total noob for switching teams halfway through


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I saw that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was quite the pounding.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I just had the "pleasure" of trying out the patch. Wow, I am speechless. So many negative drastic changes at once. We waited months for _this_?
> My favorite on the list so far: 150+ 30mm rounds needed from the mobile AA to kill an infantry soldier. I don't care if you talk realism or not, that is just stupid any way you cut it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You think so? I always thought it was kind of an in-between gun; deadly up close, useless at even medium ranges. With a RoF @ 950 rounds a minute--it _should_ be a monster when you are right up on someone and absolutely useless at longer ranges. Specific guns for specific purposes. It seems they are just making BF3 easier (under the guise of creating "balance") so more people play it. That's my opinion at least. *Just look at the next dlc coming out.* Forgot to mention: I know I suck at BF3 but, I like the game anyway....even as broken and [email protected] as it is right now.
> It should be simple:
> 1) Every gun that fires a NATO 5.56 round should fire about the same.
> 2) Every gun that fires a 7.62 round should fire about the same.
> 3) All buckshot should be the same.
> 4) Pistols according to caliber.
> BIG round, BIG recoil; "lighter" rounds, "lighter" recoil. That would create true balance: you want more bullets on-target faster or do you want to knock someone down with less shots?
> This is what I'd love to see in BF3; but, I can just imagine what DICE would do to it in the name of "balance."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Rivalxfactor was using that perk in that video.
> What's everyone's favorite engie weapon? I just started using the QBZ and I'm liking it the best out of the ones I've tried so far, even with the horrible iron sights that cover half the screen I was doing pretty good with it.
> Battlelog update right now, I wonder if they're fixing anything important.


i hope they reverse this mediocre patch and go back to previous model .. at least the tanks could take a pounding before dying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari*
> 
> It is true that the suppression is pretty overdone, but now it actually has an effect.
> I know comparing to real life is pretty stupid when we're talking about BF3 but yeah in real life having bullets hit the ground close to your face WILL make you blur your vision and not hit a thing.
> I'm enjoying the patch but I have a feeling the recoil of the KH2002 has gone up a bit, and some of my favorite guns just plain suck right now. I'm fine with the changes tho.


in real life supression doesnt exist

it just stresses you.. but if you have no fear you can take control of that adrenaline and do your job.. wich is fight back .. but in this game they

want you to take cover asap and be at the mercy of those supressing

and wich changes are you ok with? the small asthetical changes? or the one that they screwed the games mechanic and created more bugs


----------



## Doom

Happy over all with the patch,
M60 is now pretty good with suppression on,
The heat seekers are easier to dodge in the helis (scout more so).
The scout heli guns seem to be more in line with the hud.
The havok is finally somewhere near the viper.
No more hovering around with the helis because the stingers lock on real fast and smack you out of the sky.
ECM does not work if you are late with deploying it against laser guided missiles.
Flares do help on laser guided missiles but only 50/50 from what I have seen.
I'm getting 10-30 more frames and better hit detection
No more getting owned by the enemy AA on the ground.

First impression is good or better if you prefer.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> Happy over all with the patch,
> M60 is now pretty good with suppression on,
> The heat seekers are easier to dodge in the helis (scout more so).
> The scout heli guns seem to be more in line with the hud.
> The havok is finally somewhere near the viper.
> No more hovering around with the helis because the stingers lock on real fast and smack you out of the sky.
> ECM does not work if you are late with deploying it against laser guided missiles.
> Flares do help on laser guided missiles but only 50/50 from what I have seen.
> I'm getting 10-30 more frames and better hit detection
> No more getting owned by the enemy AA on the ground.
> First impression is good or better if you prefer.


did you meant to say heatseekers are bugged
Lol at better hit detection

are you sure you played the same game?


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Was going to start playing again after a few months away but battelog is down apparently


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I wonder if A-91 is still a powerful gun. The patch notes stated that SCAR-H got buffed. Can anyone confirm that?


The A-91 wasn't good when I tried it, I didn't try very many attachment combinations though. Oh yeah, the SCAR-H was pretty good too, it was buffed.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Someone feel generous enough to give me a cliff notes version of the major changes good and bad? I've been outa the BF3 loophole for about 2 months, so i'm way behind.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> So let me get this straight, if you shoot someone normally your accuracy should be fine. But, if you were suppressed, your accuracy decreases significantly?


This is actually a good thing. They just need to increase it against snipers. Standing up with a sniper rifle and being able to aim steadily at a hostile 500m away while taking bullets is just ******ed. You only have to land one bullet after-all...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Lol at better hit detection
> are you sure you played the same game?


Played a round with you guys and i loled when I unloaded 20 bullets into the back torso of crashdummy at point blank and he just spun around and killed me with 2 bullets of the mg36. DICE makes the best FPS games, amirite?


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> bty in that same match, strange thing just happened. My squadmate just respawned on me, but he was considered to be on the other team. My guess, he was switched as he spawned. Here's the vid.


I had a similar glitch, where I switched teams due to mostly useless mortar spammers and bush wookies on my team (was on RU) When I went to respawn I could pick any US captured flag, but was still on RU side. When I spawned it showed the US team as my teammates, and I started capping the flag for the RU side.... When I finally got killed it said 'killed by admin'.. Then it was back to RU side like normal.. was slightly amusing, but annoying aswell..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> This is actually a good thing. They just need to increase it against snipers. Standing up with a sniper rifle and being able to aim steadily at a hostile 500m away while taking bullets is just ******ed. You only have to land one bullet after-all...
> Played a round with you guys and i loled when I unloaded 20 bullets into the back torso of crashdummy at point blank and he just spun around and killed me with 2 bullets of the mg36. DICE makes the best FPS games, amirite?


yes they do


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You think so? I always thought it was kind of an in-between gun; deadly up close, useless at even medium ranges. With a RoF @ 950 rounds a minute--it _should_ be a monster when you are right up on someone and absolutely useless at longer ranges. Specific guns for specific purposes. It seems they are just making BF3 easier (under the guise of creating "balance") so more people play it. That's my opinion at least. *Just look at the next dlc coming out.* Forgot to mention: I know I suck at BF3 but, I like the game anyway....even as broken and [email protected] as it is right now.
> It should be simple:
> 1) Every gun that fires a NATO 5.56 round should fire about the same.
> 2) Every gun that fires a 7.62 round should fire about the same.
> 3) All buckshot should be the same.
> 4) Pistols according to caliber.
> BIG round, BIG recoil; "lighter" rounds, "lighter" recoil. That would create true balance: you want more bullets on-target faster or do you want to knock someone down with less shots?
> This is what I'd love to see in BF3; but, I can just imagine what DICE would do to it in the name of "balance."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnKd6iXHTQg


I was getting mowed down by people using them at 150-200 feet.=/


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Man, tanks and lav's have either been nerfed or jav's and rpg's have been buffed. It's like reactive armor is useless now.


Yep, it's one hit to disable with an RPG, SMAW now, if it hits the right place. I don't know if IFVs/MBTs were nerfed though, but DICE buffed choppers/jets against armour.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> bty in that same match, strange thing just happened. My squadmate just respawned on me, but he was considered to be on the other team. My guess, he was switched as he spawned. Here's the vid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The way you just stood there looking at him after the kill ..


----------



## k0rnh0li0

RPG disables a tank in one shot no matter where you shoot it i believe.

takes me 4 javs for a tank -_-


----------



## JCG

Ah okay.







Also, RPG/SMAW is now 1 hit kill against jets/chopper.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> This is actually a good thing. They just need to increase it against snipers. Standing up with a sniper rifle and being able to aim steadily at a hostile *500m* away while taking bullets is just ******ed. You only have to land one bullet after-all...
> Played a round with you guys and i loled when I unloaded 20 bullets into the back torso of crashdummy at point blank and he just spun around and killed me with 2 bullets of the mg36. DICE makes the best FPS games, amirite?


50m

ftfy

as long as they dont mess with my un-magnified scopes i can agree.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The A-91 wasn't good when I tried it, I didn't try very many attachment combinations though. Oh yeah, the SCAR-H was pretty good too, it was buffed.


The A-91 is still good and with the same attachments as before. At least it was for me when i played engi yesterday.Haven't tried the SCAR-H yet. Only a few select weapons like the m16a3 l85a2 ak-74m aek a-91 p-90 pp-19 mg-36 m27 Iar l96 m26 mass m98b.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> RPG disables a tank in one shot no matter where you shoot it i believe.
> takes me 4 javs for a tank -_-


To disable a fully healthy tank with one RPG it has to be hit in the rear, that has never changed in bf3.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> The A-91 is still good and with the same attachments as before. At least it was for me when i played engi yesterday.Haven't tried the SCAR-H yet. Only a few select weapons like the m16a3 l85a2 ak-74m aek a-91 p-90 pp-19 mg-36 m27 Iar l96 m26 mass m98b.


the scar is still pretty strong gun @ short distance strong long distance switched to a single shot takes a few tries the recoil is just *shiver*


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well hit detection is officially screwed. I played some this am and you can sit there shooting at peoples head's and get no hit. It appears that the head is more in the neck area now on the player. You aim for the helmet or eye level on the player and you'll be sitting there emptying mags on semi-auto all day and never get a hit...

Back to BC2


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> This is actually a good thing. They just need to increase it against snipers. Standing up with a sniper rifle and being able to aim steadily at a hostile 500m away while taking bullets is just ******ed. You only have to land one bullet after-all...
> Played a round with you guys and i loled when I unloaded 20 bullets into the back torso of crashdummy at point blank and he just spun around and killed me with 2 bullets of the mg36. DICE makes the best FPS games, amirite?










Ha ha ha, that's funny. The guys usually have to direct me because I'm still too gung-ho-COD-type playing BF3. Can't help it sometimes, though: I'm a COD convert, after all... We have an excellent crew so you can roll with us when you have the chance. We've got some amazing players in the group and, of course, ol' crash will run out and draw fire so y'all can get the easy kills








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I was getting mowed down by people using them at 150-200 feet.=/


Wow. Used to be able to do that with the P90 burst firing but never with the MP7. But, I kinda suck at the game to so...

Edit: @ Stealth Pyros : I haven't used it in a while because it gave me game troubles. Weird non-starts and such.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Are you guys still using the FXAA injector after the patch? I had removed it just to see DICE's color improvements, but the game still looks so dull without the injector.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> To disable a fully healthy tank with one RPG it has to be hit in the rear, that has never changed in bf3.


Yeah, my bad.







It's MBT shells, not RPG/SMAW that can disable in one hit.


----------



## OverClocker55

Won some Squad TDM








Clicky


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well hit detection is officially screwed. I played some this am and you can sit there shooting at peoples head's and get no hit. It appears that the head is more in the neck area now on the player. You aim for the helmet or eye level on the player and you'll be sitting there emptying mags on semi-auto all day and never get a hit...
> Back to BC2


are you being suppressed? if you are being suppressed all your shots will miss like that.
also can anyone put some comparison screenshots of the color changes i just heard about?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Are you guys still using the FXAA injector after the patch? I had removed it just to see DICE's color improvements, but the game still looks so dull without the injector.


I tried it without and thought it looked crappy and put it back on, very happy with it on again!

in regards to the patch, I think they overdid the suppression it's ridiculous


----------



## redalert

I'm gonna try using guns with no attachments except a scope. My aim has gone to total crap since this patch


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Are you guys still using the FXAA injector after the patch? I had removed it just to see DICE's color improvements, but the game still looks so dull without the injector.


Dude i've yet to play this game with you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So wow...Anti-air guns don't work 1 iota against players running across a map. I can almost exhaust the entire miniguns on 1 player then entire time and until the last second thats left I'll finally get a kill. So basically a 7.62mm dual minigun takes about 2500rounds to kill 1 person....fun

edit: SOFLAM cannot be destroyed with mounted 50cal

Edit2: Miniguns on littlebird do no damage to AA guns....


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I tried it without and thought it looked crappy and put it back on, very happy with it on again!
> in regards to the patch, I think they overdid the suppression it's ridiculous


overdid the suppression? in what way?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> overdid the suppression? in what way?


Maybe this might help explain?






Notice just how much it throws off your accuracy. And the suppression resistance perk does jack .... against it.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> RPG disables a tank in one shot no matter where you shoot it i believe.
> takes me 4 javs for a tank -_-


Me and my buddy actually tested this yesterday.

Withour reactive armor:

RPG shot in the rear - 83% damage (absurd)

RPG shot in the front - 40% damage

RPG shot in the sides - 64% damage

JAV shot - ~65% damage

And once tanks are disabled, the tank % meter goes down three times as fast compared to the pre-patch tanks.

Also, trying to repair the tank is just useless.


----------



## pengs

So I'm either ******ed or the extinguisher has stopped working.

Yeah, if your not fond of missiles and your in a jet, just hit the afterburners. I don't think I've been taken down once. They just break one thing to fix the other.

If the game had decent sized maps, there would be no reason to pooch the range on heat seekers or make the jets invisible.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> So I'm either ******ed or the extinguisher has stopped working.


The way things have worked out recently, it's gotta be the latter ..


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Me and my buddy actually tested this yesterday.
> 
> Withour reactive armor:
> RPG shot in the rear - 83% damage (absurd)
> RPG shot in the front - 40% damage
> RPG shot in the sides - 64% damage
> JAV shot - ~65% damage
> And once tanks are disabled, the tank % meter goes down three times as fast compared to the pre-patch tanks.
> Also, trying to repair the tank is just useless.


Tank repair worked fine for me last nite, maybe a tad slower....


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The way things have worked out recently, it's gotta be the latter ..


By any chance, have you tried it? I'd like to be able to either confirm or deny any type of derp I may be experiencing


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So wow...Anti-air guns don't work 1 iota against players running across a map. I can almost exhaust the entire miniguns on 1 player then entire time and until the last second thats left I'll finally get a kill. So basically a 7.62mm dual minigun takes about 2500rounds to kill 1 person....fun
> edit: SOFLAM cannot be destroyed with mounted 50cal
> Edit2: Miniguns on littlebird do no damage to AA guns....


Yup, a completely ridiculous change. You have to spray a person for like 3 seconds straight and hit them with hundreds and hundreds of massive AA bullets with the mobile AA to kill them now. One of the most ******ed things I've ever seen in a game.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> By any chance, have you tried it? I'd like to be able to either confirm or deny any type of derp I may be experiencing


Sorry buddy, can't help you there; haven't unlocked it yet.


----------



## oomalikoo

any positives post patch? so is support worthless now?


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Me and my buddy actually tested this yesterday.
> 
> Withour reactive armor:
> RPG shot in the rear - 83% damage (absurd)
> RPG shot in the front - 40% damage
> RPG shot in the sides - 64% damage
> JAV shot - ~65% damage
> And once tanks are disabled, the tank % meter goes down three times as fast compared to the pre-patch tanks.
> Also, trying to repair the tank is just useless.


If this is true, that is just ridiculous. So basically two shots from any angle and tank is guaranteed to be destroyed.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any positives post patch? so is support worthless now?


Support class not worthless unless you get suppressed.
Whats more worthless is the hit-register detection.

I wonder how can one able to retaliate back when he is suppressed by enemy.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> If this is true, that is just ridiculous. So basically two shots from any angle and tank is guaranteed to be destroyed.


Ya, tanks have changed from a battle tool to a disposable transportation to get from spawn up to the front lines. They are like large jeeps now.

There is so much stupid crap in this patch I don't know if I am going to even bother playing anymore. Need Counter-strike GO to launch! A game that won't pander to the biggest crying noob tweaking that DICE revolves around.

OMG, a really good player is killing people with a TANK!?! DICE: We will show them, let's turn it into a cardboard box on wheels!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Sounds like the game is really broken. Should I bother installing it?


----------



## dakU

Tad slower? It's half the speed, and it dries out when you repair 50% of the tank... they should have AT-LEAST keep it at the same speed.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Support class not worthless unless you get suppressed.
> Whats more worthless is the hit-register detection.
> I wonder how can one able to retaliate back when he was suppressed by enemy.


uuuugh. So is that for every class?


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> Sounds like the game is really broken. Should I bother installing it?


I've played an hour or two since the patch came out. Patch completely ruined the game for me.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> uuuugh. So is that for every class?


Bipod _is_ broken when suppressed.
Getting suppressed is inevitable. Your gun's recoil goes jack and the steel barrel transform to a rubber barrel.


----------



## james8

the best thing to do when suppressed is just to go hide behind something and wait it out.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Are you guys still using the FXAA injector after the patch? I had removed it just to see DICE's color improvements, but the game still looks so dull without the injector.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i've yet to play this game with you.
Click to expand...

Whose fault is that?







I have ~200 hours of gameplay!


----------



## OverClocker55

I guess since BF3 is dead Its minecraft time


----------



## ruarcs30

Dead? hehe.
Off topic:
Anyone who can tell me what resoulution 1366x768/1360x768? Any of thouse that fits on 20" 16:9?


----------



## scutzi128

Can anyone give me some details on the fxaa injector? Like how to install where to get it etc? Does it even work post patch?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Can anyone give me some details on the fxaa injector? Like how to install where to get it etc? Does it even work post patch?


There's a thread Here


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Dead? hehe.
> Off topic:
> Anyone who can tell me what resoulution 1366x768/1360x768? Any of thouse that fits on 20" 16:9?


1366x768 is 16:9p.

It depends on the panel used during manufacture which explain the 6 line difference, i think 1360x768 is approximately 16:9 as well.

Source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> There's a thread Here


were you able to find any on OCN with any notable text instructions? 300+ posts







.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> There's a thread Here


Thanks bro + rep


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Thanks bro + rep


Still works post patch, I use it and love it.


----------



## ruarcs30

How do i get professional russian?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I guess since BF3 is dead Its minecraft time


Forget BF3, I'd be happy if you just lost that biberler avatar......

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Dead? hehe.
> Off topic:
> Anyone who can tell me what resoulution 1366x768/1360x768? Any of thouse that fits on 20" 16:9?


I know 1360x768 is a 16:10 res....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> How do i get professional russian?


ummm.. go to Russia?......


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Thanks bro + rep


Don't use it. Too risky. You heard what I had to do.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> How do i get professional russian?


Did you already do the Best Friend Forever assignment? Not sure if they have to be done in order, per class.

Pro Russian:

100 kills with Assault Rifles
20 kills with Underslung Grenade Launcher
Win 5 rounds of SQDM

Edit: Ah, the jackhammer:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27140183/1/328550580/

Too much suppression..? Broken foregrips..? Pffff! Simply insert the jackhammer barrel into the enemy's ear and pull the trigger.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't use it. Too risky. You heard what I had to do.


What's the risk?


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> What's the risk?


There was worry that PB could detect it as a hack and you'd get kicked for it. But one of the guys from DICE said on Twitter that it doesn't modify the games code so it won't be flagged as a hack.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Did you already do the Best Friend Forever assignment? Not sure if they have to be done in order, per class.
> Pro Russian:
> 100 kills with Assault Rifles
> 20 kills with Underslung Grenade Launcher
> Win 5 rounds of SQDM
> Edit: Ah, the jackhammer:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27140183/1/328550580/
> Too much suppression..? Broken foregrips..? Pffff! Simply insert the jackhammer barrel into the enemy's ear and pull the trigger.


Ah, its the sqdm and grenade launcher i need then


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> What's the risk?


Broke it for me. Had to do a full os reinstall.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valshistixol;1038559233*
> I wouldn't mind the tank's current health if the main cannon was a lot more beast.


Nothing like shooting a main tank gun right at the feet of an enemy infantry and they walk away unscathed. Poor terrain/explosion dynamics for the win. Happens all the time.

As someone who loves to shoot down helicopters with a tank (record 5 in one match), it was virtually just as good as it is now. Before you still disabled it in one hit and it was almost a 100% kill anyways. For that slight trade-off they turned one engineer with an RPG more powerful than a three person crew in a freaking tank.

It wouldn't be nearly as bad if they didn't simultaneously completely destroy the repair tool. Needlessly slows the game down way too much and removes a lot of the action of armor battles.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Broke it for me. Had to do a full os reinstall.


Your the only one I've heard of that's had that trouble. I've been using it for ~a month, and all of the people in the thread have had success. I would take the risk, but that's just me.


----------



## spikexp

Nice, now my BF3 folder is 16.4gb... What is the problem with their update, they keep making the folder bigger.
At first it was 10gb...


----------



## Caz

Can anyone give me some links/ideas on how to optimize a GT 430 for BF3, I mean, get the most possible out of it. I've already disabled Aero, and a couple other things. Going to try OCing with Afterburner to push out a few more FPS...any other ideas. Besides captain obvious's favorites....better PSU&GPU. I can run at [email protected][email protected] Kind of want to be able to hit 60fps on low, or 40fps on high whichever is easier.


----------



## Nocturin

There are some tips that someone gave for a hd3000, they would probally be relevant for you, too. something to do with "render.ahead" or something.

It's maybe 3 or 4 pages back for me @ 70 posts a page.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Can anyone give me some links/ideas on how to optimize a GT 430 for BF3, I mean, get the most possible out of it. I've already disabled Aero, and a couple other things. Going to try OCing with Afterburner to push out a few more FPS...any other ideas. Besides captain obvious's favorites....better PSU&GPU. I can run at [email protected][email protected] Kind of want to be able to hit 60fps on low, or 40fps on high whichever is easier.


http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#12

I really doubt you'll be able to hit 60fps on low or even 30 on high. On my 460 at 1280x1024 I have to play on medium/low to get around 60 fps


----------



## Cakewalk_S

If you guys want to talk about how slow bullet speed is, go play a round or two in bfbc2 and use either the sniper rifle or any gun for that matter, then play some bf3. It seriously feels like bullets in bf3 are in slow motion compared to bc2.

What a sad patch for bf3. Who comes up with these changes? Do they even listen to the forms on battlelog?

I've spawned in Metro a few times stuck inside some chairs.... Can't do anything except suicide... That alone tells me they never even tested alot of the stuff they changed in the patch...

Nothing good came from this patch...nothing


----------



## TheYonderGod

What is Metro like now? Explosives do less damage, but the suppression is horrible, hmmmm I'm going to go try it.

Edit: tried it, maybe it was just the server I was on, but there was a lot less explosives and a lot more 'tactical' playing, we pushed each other back and forth a couple times.


----------



## Killer7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you guys want to talk about how slow bullet speed is, go play a round or two in bfbc2 and use either the sniper rifle or any gun for that matter, then play some bf3. It seriously feels like bullets in bf3 are in slow motion compared to bc2.
> What a sad patch for bf3. Who comes up with these changes? Do they even listen to the forms on battlelog?
> I've spawned in Metro a few times stuck inside some chairs.... Can't do anything except suicide... That alone tells me they never even tested alot of the stuff they changed in the patch...
> Nothing good came from this patch...nothing


This, and they nerfed the stinger missiles so any game where one side gets a heli... it isn't going down unless a stray RPG hits it or a lot of MG fire, I could rant about a lot more like the buffing of already overpowered guns, but it's pretty easy to say this patch was not worth 1.5 GB, let alone 1mb


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you guys want to talk about how slow bullet speed is, go play a round or two in bfbc2 and use either the sniper rifle or any gun for that matter, then play some bf3. It seriously feels like bullets in bf3 are in slow motion compared to bc2.
> What a sad patch for bf3. Who comes up with these changes? Do they even listen to the forms on battlelog?
> I've spawned in Metro a few times stuck inside some chairs.... Can't do anything except suicide... That alone tells me they never even tested alot of the stuff they changed in the patch...
> Nothing good came from this patch...nothing


I know exactly what you mean.
I was trying out different weapons last night on an empty server and noticed how slow bullet speed is... I mean, I was firing an LMG at a wall like 150-200 meters away and I was watching how dandy the bullets ware traveling and decreasing in altitude like I was firing 2 km away ... they really need to speed up the bullets in this game. At least 2x.
Its like you're shooting paintball guns ... the speed is very comparable to real life paintball guns IMO.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you guys want to talk about how slow bullet speed is, go play a round or two in bfbc2 and use either the sniper rifle or any gun for that matter, then play some bf3. It seriously feels like bullets in bf3 are in slow motion compared to bc2.
> What a sad patch for bf3. Who comes up with these changes? Do they even listen to the forms on battlelog?
> I've spawned in Metro a few times stuck inside some chairs.... Can't do anything except suicide... That alone tells me they never even tested alot of the stuff they changed in the patch...
> Nothing good came from this patch...nothing


They don't test these patches. Virtually the entire DICE team is working on expansions to sell. I bet only a few people had their hands in this patch (why it took months) and virtually zero testing. This patch is garbage.


----------



## Nocturin

I have a theory for why the patch so so so so so horrible:


Spoiler: Warning: It wasn't the QA testing


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I hope there's enough complains and feedback on battlelog that SOMEHOW EA/Dice is able to reverse patch the game. Gosh I'd give anything to go back to pre-patched game now. It'd be lightyears better to go back to before this patch...


----------



## BreakDown

i cannot play bf3 for now, but reading your opinions on the patch it looks like it has broken many things.

im really sad to hear about the tank "nerf".

any other big screw ups from this patch?

could someone confirm if enemy mines appear on the minimap?

at least they fixed the map.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm pretty happy about this patch. RPGing helis gives me some value in a match. Getting 7 kills with 2 rockets made me a happy dinosaur. It's unfortunate that they still lack legitimate splash damage vs humans, though


----------



## Fr0sty

the tank weakspot post patch = total crap ... 1 rpg from anywhere and im instant disable .. 2nd shot im dead

yes i decided to take a tank .. and thats how it was on an very empty server

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27046159/1/338586921/ and the server crashed late into the game for some battlelog update

all of my deaths were in the tank and their whole team concentrated on our tank + their tank .. canister shells + tank shells are now useless against everything besides tanks










and instead of aiming for the back of the tank or the sweet spot on the turret.. you now aim at the front or the track for a 1 hit disable and 2 hit kills


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you guys want to talk about how slow bullet speed is, go play a round or two in bfbc2 and use either the sniper rifle or any gun for that matter, then play some bf3. It seriously feels like bullets in bf3 are in slow motion compared to bc2.
> What a sad patch for bf3. Who comes up with these changes? Do they even listen to the forms on battlelog?
> I've spawned in Metro a few times stuck inside some chairs.... Can't do anything except suicide... That alone tells me they never even tested alot of the stuff they changed in the patch...
> Nothing good came from this patch...nothing


Eh? Coming from BC2 straight to BF3 as, the first thing I noticed as a recon is how slow the bullets are compared to BC2.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the tank weakspot post patch = total crap ... 1 rpg from anywhere and im instant disable .. 2nd shot im dead
> yes i decided to take a tank .. and thats how it was on an very empty server
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27046159/1/338586921/ and the server crashed late into the game for some battlelog update
> all of my deaths were in the tank and their whole team concentrated on our tank + their tank .. canister shells + tank shells are now useless against everything besides tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of aiming for the back of the tank or the sweet spot on the turret.. you now aim at the front or the track for a 1 hit disable and 2 hit kills


Yep. This is seriously lame. There's no point in trying to flank another tank, it's just a matter of who fires the first shell.

You can't even repair the damn tank because the repair tool is now useless. At least they doubled the disabled tank speed on reverse. LOL.


----------



## Shiromar

Anyone up for some games? I'm looking for some people to play with. Add me; Shiromar


----------



## cruisx

so far its not bad, iv only played 3 games but i saw some nice improvements. Especially liking the increase in altitude for jets, and guided rocket detection/damage seems to be improved, as well as the guns on jets.

As for the repair tool, seems fine to me so far, ill have to go check the tank thing again though. I had a feeling that I died a little to fast with reactive armour but at that time I thought it was due to a mistake in judgement.

And is it me or did they decrease the time that a soflam target stays painted?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> There are some tips that someone gave for a hd3000, they would probally be relevant for you, too. something to do with "render.ahead" or something.
> It's maybe 3 or 4 pages back for me @ 70 posts a page.


Got it. I think I simply will have to keep it on [email protected] and hope for the best until I am finished building my next rig. For now, just the simple things like Motion Blur will be the only things I will change.

Searched this thread for render ahead and got a few hits, but nothing I really wanted to dive into.


----------



## IronWill1991

This video is hilarious. It shows how broken suppression can be. Supports with LMG and suppression perk are suppression gods. Wow I said suppression three times.


----------



## Fr0sty

lol at that video

supression is awfull

how can people miss obvious shots when the dude is in their face firing at the ceiling or the ground LOL


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the tank weakspot post patch = total crap ... 1 rpg from anywhere and im instant disable .. 2nd shot im dead
> yes i decided to take a tank .. and thats how it was on an very empty server
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27046159/1/338586921/ and the server crashed late into the game for some battlelog update
> all of my deaths were in the tank and their whole team concentrated on our tank + their tank .. canister shells + tank shells are now useless against everything besides tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and instead of aiming for the back of the tank or the sweet spot on the turret.. you now aim at the front or the track for a 1 hit disable and 2 hit kills


Yep, the jav is as powerful now without laser designation as it was pre patch, with it. Super lame.

But the jeep feels better man. That, like, makes the patch a success! I know I couldn't ask for anything more. Fear my skill cannon!


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol at that video
> supression is awfull
> how can people miss obvious shots when the dude is in their face firing at the ceiling or the ground LOL


That's the point of the video, with this ******ed patch you can't aim for crap when suppressed.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Are you guys still using the FXAA injector after the patch? I had removed it just to see DICE's color improvements, but the game still looks so dull without the injector.


I'm still using Danoc's 1.25. I love the bluish tint better than brown.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol at that video
> supression is awfull
> how can people miss obvious shots when the dude is in their face firing at the ceiling or the ground LOL


They should only lower your accuracy if you've taken a bullet in the past 1.5 seconds or so. Blurry vision is enough for suppression. Snipers aren't affected by suppression currently.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> Happy over all with the patch,
> M60 is now pretty good with suppression on,
> The heat seekers are easier to dodge in the helis (scout more so).
> The scout heli guns seem to be more in line with the hud.
> The havok is finally somewhere near the viper.
> No more hovering around with the helis because the stingers lock on real fast and smack you out of the sky.
> ECM does not work if you are late with deploying it against laser guided missiles.
> Flares do help on laser guided missiles but only 50/50 from what I have seen.
> I'm getting 10-30 more frames and better hit detection
> No more getting owned by the enemy AA on the ground.
> First impression is good or better if you prefer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> did you meant to say heatseekers are bugged
> Lol at better hit detection
> are you sure you played the same game?


@Fr0sty that is very much what is being said, a bit hit a miss for some, it sucks for some, it rocks for others and others it's "meh". It was the same game, maybe it's the crappy connection that I have that has been balanced out, IDK. weird patch is weird.

Yes they are "Bugged" but not in the way of being broken, If i am not moving or moving in straight lines or doing a half assed job of evading the heat seekers I get hit most of the time,
but if I am spiral diving or dipping and weaving like a crazy man they miss 60% of the time, at least in my experience. It's a better balance for my chopper of choice the scout (one flare or ECM),
as I spend most of the time on a server with the attack helis and two jets dodging heat seeker after heat seeker (and jet gun runs or ramming runs) and not doing much else.
now I can at least worry a little less about the jets due to the heat seekers missing more often and the jet gun being less brutal on the helis. on top of that the stinger is no longer at constant Beep beep beep anywhere on the map so I fly much lower (due to under the radar now working with the stinger) and use guns on the infantry (like I should rather than spending all this time at higher altitudes fighting off the constant jet onslaught).
Oh and the guns on the Bird are soooo much better at range than before so I just forget the missiles for aircraft that I have the jump on and gun them down its just a few 2 second bursts to disable the attack heli, jets are even faster to disable if I lead them right .
I guess as a long suffering heli pilot who is constantly rammed and strafed out of the sky this is a bit of an equalizer for all the Bull Dust we had to put up with from the jet crowd.
I am sooo happy that the under the radar is now fixed in the Z-11W it was not great without it.

As Infantry the stinger is now the protection that is needed, choppers and jets (to a lesser extent) will have to be faster across the target area or they will get shot down fast.

The hit detection is working for me, I favor the more measured 2-3 shot bursting even down to 15m and I use the Shar-H, M60 and the G3A3 quite a bit, the latter is a beast out past 30m with a heavy barrel or the flash suppressor (read muzzle brake) and going full auto is just not worth it till I am at like 10m or closer. Who wasn't sick of being sprayed down by some random camping with the FAMAS and USAS, at least the detection favors skill over spray.

The M26 MASS seems to fire a bit faster but that was probably the jamming bug being fixed.

The Suppression is overdone IMO, it should be halfway between what it was and what it is.

The mini map I love and the colour blind setting is good for me.

Overall I am Happy with the patch so far, it's closer to how it should be (it's far from perfect but it is better IMO).


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm glad somebody likes it. I could see Heli pilots loving it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'm glad somebody likes it. I could see Heli pilots loving it.


I love it for heliing, but everything else sucks.


----------



## Nocturin

*continues testing*


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'm glad somebody likes it. I could see Heli pilots loving it.


Well after the constant ramming and being destroyed in less than a second by jet guns over the last 6 months it is a bit of a respite so we can get down to what we should be doing killing tanks and infantry, not dodging jet rammers and jet campers.
We (heli pilots) are not getting it all our way, tank shells kill in one shot, the stinger is way more effective (instant disable), RPG/SMAW = instant death. So we have to fly way lower and faster, hence the modifed light poles with the breakaway tops and at that height we are exposed to more gunfire, which is ok for the attack heli but scouts are open to everything down to pistols.

Just remember the last time you had two awesome jet pilots on the opposing team the whole battle was dictated by two pilots, because the heli was free to do it's job of owning the ground forces now at least the jets wont dominate as much so your heli can get into the air and stay alive to help your side out. This also means that the ground forces have a better defence against the air with the new stinger/igla and other weapons.

It's all rock, scissors and paper on the battlefield.

Why do you think they made the tanks weaker, so more enges could carry stingers.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> *continues testing*


Agreed.


----------



## Caz

So, I'm finding that the controller is REALLY primitive because u can't really be accurate as a mouse. But it is really hard to play on a keyboard. Anyone got some tips for a 360 gone PC gamer?


----------



## Quesenek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I'm finding that the controller is REALLY primitive because u can't really be accurate as a mouse. But it is really hard to play on a keyboard. Anyone got some tips for a 360 gone PC gamer?


Keep playing with the M+KB and eventually you will get used to it. Don't go back to the controller either, its an all or nothing type of deal.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesenek*
> 
> Keep playing with the M+KB and eventually you will get used to it. Don't go back to the controller either, its an all or nothing type of deal.


***. Lots of campaign........


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> ***. Lots of campaign........


There's single player too? :mind blown:


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> There's single player too? :mind blown:


I mean, with a controller (on pc....without auto-aim) I can hold my own....like .75-1.25 K/D, but thats unacceptable to me. Sucks, but I guess I will have to go back to the drawing board, play Campaign for a couple weeks and progressively get better with a damn M+KB, IMO, the keyboard kills things...mouse is wonderful, I am killer accurate, but I look like a 10kb gif avy image when it comes to moving around and doing stuff other than aiming and shooting. Like a damn robot.


----------



## IronWill1991

Closest match ever. My team won with 3 tickets left.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27185152/1/323871816/

PKP is so broken at CQC maps like Grand Bazaar. I got revived few times. I also got Savior medal in that match. I remember my SPM was 288 at last December.


----------



## LuminatX

man this game has gone to hell after the patch :/
what a shame.
may actually have to play MW3 D:


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Closest match ever. My team won with 3 tickets left.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27185152/1/323871816/
> PKP is so broken at CQC maps like Grand Bazaar. I got revived few times. I also got Savior medal in that match. I remember my SPM was 288 at last December.


Close matches like that are really rare in BF3


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Close matches like that are really rare in BF3


Indeed, I got all recorded. I might uploaded it in the other day. When the both sides have 7 tickets left, we have two captured flags and one uncap. When I realized how much tickets we have left, I tried my best to kill many people as possible, so they can waste tickets. I was "camping" at two story building at between construction site and offices at that time.


----------



## doomlord52

I almost died laughing.
(some minor language).


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> I almost died laughing.
> (some minor language).


Needs moar lens flare.
Seriously, best abdominal workout video ever.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> This video is hilarious. It shows how broken suppression can be. Supports with LMG and suppression perk are suppression gods. Wow I said suppression three times.


Laughable video. This only confirms DICE = morons. They should remove this "patch" and start from scratch. Might have to give MW3 a whirl.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikexp*
> 
> Nice, now my BF3 folder is 16.4gb... What is the problem with their update, they keep making the folder bigger.
> At first it was 10gb...


I had to double the size of my SSD, lol. BF3 is getting expensive.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#12
> I really doubt you'll be able to hit 60fps on low or even 30 on high. On my 460 at 1280x1024 I have to play on medium/low to get around 60 fps


hu? That can't be right. I get 55-60 whit vsync on high whit my rigg, and i got a slower cpu than you...

+rep for the link







going to try whitout vsync and try changing how many frames that is preapeard in front by cpu


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I mean, with a controller (on pc....without auto-aim) I can hold my own....like .75-1.25 K/D, but thats unacceptable to me. Sucks, but I guess I will have to go back to the drawing board, play Campaign for a couple weeks and progressively get better with a damn M+KB, IMO, the keyboard kills things...mouse is wonderful, I am killer accurate, but I look like a 10kb gif avy image when it comes to moving around and doing stuff other than aiming and shooting. Like a damn robot.


Play borderlands to get acustomed to mouse and keyboard. It worked for me and no frustration because the game is total fun.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone getting the handheld version?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> hu? That can't be right. I get 55-60 whit vsync on high whit my rigg, and i got a slower cpu than you...
> +rep for the link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to try whitout vsync and try changing how many frames that is preapeard in front by cpu


whoa you're right, I just checked again and I'm getting 100+  edit: I played 1 game w/ fraps benchmark and 84 avg/49 min
Maybe I was thinking 60+ while recording or 60 minimum


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Anyone getting the handheld version?


LOL is this a joke?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL is this a joke?


I hear you can play it on this too:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! NSFW


----------



## Kedas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/Optimize/Guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#12
> I really doubt you'll be able to hit 60fps on low or even 30 on high. On my 460 at 1280x1024 I have to play on medium/low to get around 60 fps


that guide for what i see is just a command list, so i suppose it will work on ati as well?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

I'm done playing BF 3 the last patch completely killed the game for me, having more fun playing A.V.A online at Steam.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I'm finding that the controller is REALLY primitive because u can't really be accurate as a mouse. But it is really hard to play on a keyboard. Anyone got some tips for a 360 gone PC gamer?


I use to not be able to take off with a M and KB. Now I have like three service stars in it, and rarely lose a dogfight. Practice makes habit. Really though, watch some youtube videos, and when turning, aim for 300mph.


----------



## vinton13

Any word on when DICE is gonna fix the heat seekers for the jets?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kedas*
> 
> that guide for what i see is just a command list, so i suppose it will work on ati as well?


No, there are parts in the drop down where you can just change certain settings. And it showcases what the differences are and how many FPS you might lose or gain.

Thanks for the motivation and help guys....got another post about something completely different next.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Any word on when DICE is gonna fix the heat seekers for the jets?


Nope. That's another thing that bugs me - they don't even have the courtesy to acknowledge that they've created more bugs and therefore will have to releas another patch.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I still think it will need another patch to patch the patch...lol. Seriously though, it will have problems I am sure. Nothing is ever perfect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Well, it makes easier for me to find the other soldiers.
> lol, then this is the best patch _so far_.
> Wow look at all the people raging over shortcuts/bundle packs. I hope DICE employees see this and realize they are making a mistake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> I'm done playing BF 3 the last patch completely killed the game for me, having more fun playing A.V.A online at Steam.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Laughable video. This only confirms DICE = morons. They should remove this "patch" and start from scratch. Might have to give MW3 a whirl.


Somehow, I am not sure how you can go from....best patch so far....to....it needing to be completely re-tooled.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Somehow, I am not sure how you can go from....best patch so far....to....it needing to be completely re-tooled.


You can't make everyone happy. It's common sense.

I tried the patch myself for a couple hours, and I liked it. However, I read a LOT of hate towards it.


----------



## grunion

So what unlock for a MBT allows 1 for shot tank kills?


----------



## Jesse D

BATTLEFIELD FRIENDS - USAS-12+Frags (had me rolling)





After a bit of gameplay yesterday I am thinking about going with this ^ loadout to keep the choppers away. I played a few rounds yesterday and the supposed 1 hit kill to choppers from tanks resulted in me hitting tail section of 2 attack choppers with no damage, a dead on front facing pilot seat shot to an attack chopper with no damage (pilot said he took a health hit though) , and a side shot to a z-11 that killed the pilot but left the chopper intact...









The patch is so full of fail from every aspect.

SUN DISABLED


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it just me or the performance got tanked from the patch.


----------



## digitally

Just got banned in a russian metro server, just right after my _*first*_ spawn into the game.







I'm not a badass in anyway but labeled "Cheater"...? I've yet to take a step ffs.

-sigh-

does anybody know what is the difference between conquest and conquest assault?


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I'm finding that the controller is REALLY primitive because u can't really be accurate as a mouse. But it is really hard to play on a keyboard. Anyone got some tips for a 360 gone PC gamer?


If you figure it out, let me know. I still grab mine when the going gets tough, and aside from the "free look", it's magic flying the heli (controller I mean). One thing I did do that may be helpful to you, is print out the pic below. I have it hagging just above my head for reference...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Play borderlands to get acustomed to mouse and keyboard. It worked for me and no frustration because the game is total fun.


May try that myself... thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> I hear you can play it on this too:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler! NSFW


Don't liike the location of the A n B buttons......


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So what unlock for a MBT allows 1 for shot tank kills?


The unlock is DICE's brilliant patch. Question: What vehicle has more armor than a TANK in BF3? A jeep!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The unlock is DICE's brilliant patch. Question: What vehicle has more armor than a TANK in BF3? A jeep!


Sad but true... I was just playing a round on caspian and took out their tank twice with 2 shots... The vodnik who somehow thought he could outgun my tank though took 3 hits (2 main gun and 1 guided) .









Also took out enemy chopper 3 times with tank in that round... So I dont know if it was just server issues yesterday, or luck of the draw today, but yesterday I saw my shells impact every time and at least two of the chopper kills I got today I could have swore I overshot as soon as I fired.


----------



## psi_guy

the l85a2 works great now.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> BATTLEFIELD FRIENDS - USAS-12+Frags (had me rolling)
> 
> 
> 
> After a bit of gameplay yesterday I am thinking about going with this ^ loadout to keep the choppers away. I played a few rounds yesterday and the supposed 1 hit kill to choppers from tanks resulted in me hitting tail section of 2 attack choppers with no damage, a dead on front facing pilot seat shot to an attack chopper with no damage (pilot said he took a health hit though) , and a side shot to a z-11 that killed the pilot but left the chopper intact...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The patch is so full of fail from every aspect.
> SUN DISABLED


that was epic, nice post man.


----------



## Darktrooper78

Just had my best game ever but the round took nearly 6 hours to complete!


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darktrooper78*
> 
> 
> Just had my best game ever but the round took nearly 6 hours to complete!


Mother of...
How is your SPM only 390?


----------



## otakunorth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Mother of...
> How is your SPM only 390?


he must of had to take a few breaks


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Mother of...
> How is your SPM only 390?


Mine is like 290 lol. Until you play DTM all day you will not have a huge score.


----------



## CallsignVega

Join the revolution! 

https://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/29_03_patch_is_a_mistake_rollback


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Just got banned in a russian metro server, just right after my _*first*_ spawn into the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a badass in anyway but labeled "Cheater"...? I've yet to take a step ffs.
> -sigh-
> does anybody know what is the difference between conquest and conquest assault?


On assault 1 team starts with all the flags and the other team starts with more tickets. It was always in the game, they just didn't have them labeled separately in battle log.


----------



## pwnzilla61

ah to many people complaining about tanks. It's not that bad, most people in tanks are horrible anyways. I am still destroying everyone with it.

If anyone wants to play add me.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/I3uckFUtter/stats/193548982/


----------



## pwnzilla61

yup if you play tdm, and boom spm goes up 100 in just a few matches.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> ah to many people complaining about tanks. It's not that bad, most people in tanks are horrible anyways. I am still destroying everyone with it.
> If anyone wants to play add me.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/I3uckFUtter/stats/193548982/


What are you talking about? The VODNIK can take more damage than the tank..


----------



## Blackout621

All I play is Conquest and my SPM is 453..


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> I'll be happy to kick your ass with my T90!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me! dakU7


Added you, I am always on the AOD conquest as a heads up.


----------



## IronWill1991

In the other post, I did mention my team won the conquest match by 3 tickets left. That is the closest match for me.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27185152/1/323871816/

Also I did recorded the match. I edited out the boring parts like running around the map.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The unlock is DICE's brilliant patch. Question: What vehicle has more armor than a TANK in BF3? A jeep!


Amtracs take like 6 or 7 rpgs to destroy too


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> In the other post, I did mention my team won the conquest match by 3 tickets left. That is the closest match for me.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27185152/1/323871816/
> Also I did recorded the match. I edited out the boring parts like running around the map.


What gun is that? Looks like it has no recoil.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> What gun is that? Looks like it has no recoil.


Pkp in the thumbnail.


----------



## OverClocker55

well while im waiting for my gtx 680 i have to use an AMD HD 5570 1GB. whats some good settings for 1920x1080p it don't mind OC'ing it all the way. will I be able to play on low and such?


----------



## james8

^you'd have to reduce resolution to 1600x900 with everything at low to get relatively smooth framerate.
oh wait do u mean the HD 5750 or 5570?
if it's 5750, then everything at low, 1600x900, you may be able to use high textures.
if it's 5570, then i'm not even sure if you can run it at all at 1280x720.


----------



## raptorxrx

I swear you get new parts every day... Agree with the other poster.


----------



## StaticFX

I was playing it with a 4850hd on 1920x1080. All low. Got 30 to 40 fps on avg. just got the 6870 and can run med with some set to high and I get 60 to 70 now. E8500 CPU oc to 3.6ghz.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> does anybody know what is the difference between conquest and conquest assault?


Conquest has an uncap for both teams.

Conquest assault has an uncap for only 1 team. This means that the team with the uncap, if they are good enough, can control all the flags and win the round _early_ since the opposing team will not be able to spawn in. This is a traditional Battlefield mode, and was always my favourite.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> yup if you play tdm, and boom spm goes up 100 in just a few matches.


Yeah, but isn't that the COD mode, where some noob can spawn right behind you and kill you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Mine is like 290 lol. Until you play TDM all day you will not have a huge score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> All I play is Conquest and my SPM is 453..


All I play is conquest and my SPM is 700. It's more about the player and not the mode. There are a variety of ways to increase SPM during conquest, like taking flags.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Just got banned in a russian metro server, just right after my _*first*_ spawn into the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a badass in anyway but labeled "Cheater"...? I've yet to take a step ffs.
> -sigh-
> does anybody know what is the difference between conquest and conquest assault?


Think of it like one army has to invade a city that is being defended by another army, that's dug in, and capture ground..."points/flags." It's a really good mode.

Do people still play COD 4? Might have to dig out my disk and play that till they fix this crazy suppression. ....If I can find it.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Anyone want beta keys for Ghost recon online if you've given up on bf3? I have two and no interest to try it out.


----------



## linkin93

So boss


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^full body burn by jet blast. painful way to die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got these numbers from my sig rig, stock speeds. BF3 is an intensive game!
> 
> 
> as you can see, bf3.exe can use up to 1.73 GB of RAM by itself on a system with 8GB of system ram and upto 71% CPU on a stock 2500K


When using multiple GPUs, BF3 will use 100% of a 2500k @ 4.7ghz. It did with mine and I was forced to upgrade to my X79 setup with my 3930k @ 4.8ghz. to properly feed my 3 7970s


----------



## OmegaRED.

First two days back after the patch and I've just about had it with this goddamn game. Why is my screen always shaking and blurring for no reason? A tank explodes 100ft away and my screen is shaking to the point that I can't even get off a shot. Some noob sprays me down with his beltfed endless ammo MG with every bullet missing me but I gotta suffer LSD tripping effects as my screen blurs punishing me for having good aim. Almost every battle is just blurring and shaking there's no fun in it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> First two days back after the patch and I've just about had it with this goddamn game. Why is my screen always shaking and blurring for no reason? A tank explodes 100ft away and my screen is shaking to the point that I can't even get off a shot. Some noob sprays me down with his beltfed endless ammo MG with every bullet missing me but I gotta suffer LSD tripping effects as my screen blurs punishing me for having good aim. Almost every battle is just blurring and shaking there's no fun in it.


That's why some people are calling it Blurfield 3.


----------



## Fr0sty

lol assured

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27341255/1/338586921/

played some suicide recon 1vs1 match and then decided to switch it up

a bit of tank warfare near the end


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> First two days back after the patch and I've just about had it with this goddamn game. Why is my screen always shaking and blurring for no reason? A tank explodes 100ft away and my screen is shaking to the point that I can't even get off a shot. Some noob sprays me down with his beltfed endless ammo MG with every bullet missing me but I gotta suffer LSD tripping effects as my screen blurs punishing me for having good aim. Almost every battle is just blurring and shaking there's no fun in it.


My thoughts EXACTLY. I cant even LOOK at an enemy player without having my player supressed and being unable to fire in a straight line again for another 30 seconds until hes settled himself. Its literally unplayable at the minute, sniping is nigh on impossible to fire in a straight line.

The game producers are literally ruining the game at this rate, yeah fix the cheats and stuff but stop messing with the dam core parts of the game by trying to make it more fair and equal for people. The last game that was 'made to be fair' was Modern warfare 3 and that was the worst piece of crap ive ever bought.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So boss


It's even worse suppressed with the m240b. Absolutely 0 recoil. When the bipod will actually extend. Half the time it doesn't when you go prone and scope...

Nice bru!!


----------



## digitally

"Something Gone Wrong"... getting this more frequently now


----------



## Nocturin

So is there so new button or something i need to use to deplay a bipod? I can't get it to work like it did before


----------



## JCG

Dunno if this has been shared already, but:






They had supression set even higher during testing. What the ..?!!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So is there so new button or something i need to use to deplay a bipod? I can't get it to work like it did before


Works just as obnoxiously as it did before for me. It deploys all the time when I don't intend it to. If I try to just bring up my sights it'll deploy the bipod if the ground is slightly sloped or if something is in front of me. Kind of ******ed really. Why not make it so that you have to double-tap right click or something?


----------



## Caz

Without a doubt the best BF3 Montage out there right now.


----------



## Nocturin

That was awesome.

I suck, in hindsight.


----------



## scutzi128

Yea that dude is a beast


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I swear you get new parts every day... Agree with the other poster.


I swear I see a troll when I look at you


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Tad slower? It's half the speed, and it dries out when you repair 50% of the tank... they should have AT-LEAST keep it at the same speed.


Patch notes said repair tool was slowed down a tad, its actually near 3x slower. If you want to repair a tank back up to full hp it takes about 3 people to do it in the same time as it took 1 before. Basically if you want to survive in a tank you have to have a gunner/dedicated repairman in VOIP to coordinate your *survival*. One of you hops out when you need repair to start working on it, and if you cant clear the enemy before they run out of torch have to switch places and hope you can clear them before the 2nd torch runs out. Tanks can still be good, the Armor vs Armor is very deadly now, if you get a guided shot + MBT round simultaneous you can just about take out a tank at once (or for sure if you hit in the rear). Pulling your tank into flags with infantry cover is very dangerous though, just a few RPG's can wreck you so fast... Also Choppers are so OP now, can shoot guided missiles across the map. You don't even need 2 people in the chopper, 1 guy just switches to the gunner seat in midflight and while it floats down they can shoot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> This video is hilarious. It shows how broken suppression can be. Supports with LMG and suppression perk are suppression gods. Wow I said suppression three times.


Lmao, wow. It was actually like that in Normal Metro games before patch, you would get 3 guys firing non stop around the corners trying to kill anyone who peaked. FF Off gives you so much leeway... I suppose the difference now is that 1 man can take place of 3-4 and ruin the enemies chance of firing back..

Just send that vid to DICE, they should see how ridiculous it is.

I like the patch so far, some of the hit registry has been questionable though. I notice some of you people complaining you unload a whole clip into someone just for them to turn around and 2 shot you, seems like the person on the other end isn't having a problem with the hit reg.. lol

DICE did overdo some of the tweaks though, who knows how long it takes before they address these issues...


----------



## k0rnh0li0

wonder how old that video is and now its nullified a lot of stuff.

he is pretty beast but what are the chances and coincidences. its all teamwork IMO


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt the best BF3 Montage out there right now.


Nice. Wonder where the 3D rendered soldier @ 7:35 is from.


----------



## raptorxrx

Anything wrong here?



Whatta bout here?


----------



## Nocturin

dunno haven't unlocked the jav yet.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt the best BF3 Montage out there right now.


Great video. Lot of effort into editing some good game play together.









fr0sty, at 3:50 in the video, the way he moves the barrel from side to side a bit--that's how you counter suppression now at short-medium ranges. This footage is definitely pre-patch but, it still works.

Edit" @raptorxrx The javs locking while not using the viewer. Hip fire javs ftw....


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> Anything wrong here?
> 
> Whatta bout here?


AN91 has wrong reticule?

IDK the jav


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Great video. Lot of effort into editing some good game play together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fr0sty, at 3:50 in the video, the way he moves the barrel from side to side a bit--that's how you counter suppression now at short-medium ranges. This footage is definitely pre-patch but, it still works.
> Edit" @raptorxrx The javs locking while not using the viewer. Hip fire javs ftw....


so is it a sideways strafe+ mouse movement or just strafing?


----------



## OverClocker55

So um anyone getting randomly kicked?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> so is it a sideways strafe+ mouse movement or just strafing?


I just ever-so-slightly move my mouse from left to right as I fire and it helps get more bullets on target. Right after the 3:50 kill the guy is crouched and firing and kinda moving the soldier, but, that's because he's behind cover and the effect is basically the same: the gun barrel moves side-to-side a tad.

I understood how it worked pre-patch but, now, I think it just gets more bullets in the general area when this crazy suppression kicks in against you.

Think I'm hanging up my MG36, though. Now it seems whoever fires first is going to win so, I'm trying out the assault guns and will probably start playing that more.









Edit 4 OverClocker55: Yeah. Had it more after the patch then ever before. My game has also frozen more post-patch then it ever did since I bought it.

__________________________________________________

Edit 2 for Faster_is_better: I went into a Meat Grinder for the first time in a while yesterday and it was complete madness. I noticed the rate of nades coming down was really really fast, but I didn't know the refill rate had been buffed until you said that. 2 minutes in I kinda raged--forgot what server I was on.

Truth is, on a Metro map (especially a 24/7 Metro) we know what we're getting. But I actually like Metro for TDM.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok 64P Metro games in Normal are just nonsense now, RU just sits at top and throws grenades, don't even have to do anything else the grenade refill rate was buffed so they can throw so many now. Stairs can be completely blocked with this method and about 4 supports going wild....

At least before there were pauses between explosions, maybe only slightly but at least you could approach stairs sometimes.


----------



## raptorxrx

Yup wrong reticle. With the missiles, aren't you supposed to have a pop up thing? That was zoomed in, and it wouldn't pop up.


----------



## Nocturin

You guys have fun tonight. Found the "technic" pack for minecraft and that'll keep me busy for a few days







.


----------



## Kreeker

Game has been ruined by the blurfest. This is not a simulation, they need to take it out NOW.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You guys have fun tonight. Found the "technic" pack for minecraft and that'll keep me busy for a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice, lol. Although it might take a few days just to learn all the new things added into it... not to mention actually building stuff


----------



## k0rnh0li0

i had the same problem last night with a javelin.

it wouldnt lock on even if the heli was in sight. i was trying to shoot infection down last night and the thing wouoldn't lock for the life of anyone and then i switched to an igla and he stopped flying aircrafts.

tried the javalin again and nope. TANKS yes it works but not jets or heli's

they really nuked this game and put everything off.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> i had the same problem last night with a javelin.
> it wouldnt lock on even if the heli was in sight. i was trying to shoot infection down last night and the thing wouoldn't lock for the life of anyone and then i switched to an igla and he stopped flying aircrafts.
> tried the javalin again and nope. TANKS yes it works but not jets or heli's
> they really nuked this game and put everything off.


You need Soflam for javalin to lock on flying vehicles.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> i had the same problem last night with a javelin.
> it wouldnt lock on even if the heli was in sight. i was trying to shoot infection down last night and the thing wouoldn't lock for the life of anyone and then i switched to an igla and he stopped flying aircrafts.
> tried the javalin again and nope. TANKS yes it works but not jets or heli's
> they really nuked this game and put everything off.


javelins do not look on to aircrafts in real life; neither should it do so in-game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Game has been ruined by the blurfest. This is not a simulation, they need to take it out NOW.


get behind some cover and hide for 3 seconds. it's not that hard.


----------



## raptorxrx

I feel like the only one with a different opinion on the suppression. I feel it isn't that bad. 3-5 seconds behind something fixes it. Pop up in a different place and shoot the person giving the suppression. Done


----------



## OverClocker55

y are the light machine guns my fav? I do good with them but the other guns to much kick and small clips


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Works just as obnoxiously as it did before for me. It deploys all the time when I don't intend it to. If I try to just bring up my sights it'll deploy the bipod if the ground is slightly sloped or if something is in front of me. Kind of ******ed really. Why not make it so that you have to double-tap right click or something?


I've tried the bipod on every gun I have it unlocked on, it doesn't work in any situation for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, lol. Although it might take a few days just to learn all the new things added into it... not to mention actually building stuff


Thats what I'm moping on. Really wanting to try industrial craft because of the auto-miner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> y are the light machine guns my fav? I do good with them but the other guns to much kick and small clips


Justin beiber to an iphone?

Could you get any more trendy







.

I agree with you on the LMGs, the ak-74u(?) has an BPM and decent accuracy.


----------



## Fr0sty

the bi-pod mechanic isnt better then pre-patch

and you can deploy the bi-pod the same was as before... prone aim down sight and it will deploy on a smooth surface


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If you want the bipod to deploy just tap click the right mouse once, real quick, assuming you have it set to hold for ads.


----------



## snoball

Does anyone in here know how to run FXAA Injector and have MSI OnScreen running?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Does anyone in here know how to run FXAA Injector and have MSI OnScreen running?


You need one of the latest beta's and in the Stats server, in options enable the compatibility with modified DX runtimes.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the bi-pod mechanic isnt better then pre-patch
> and you can deploy the bi-pod the same was as before... prone aim down sight and it will deploy on a smooth surface


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If you want the bipod to deploy just tap click the right mouse once, real quick, assuming you have it set to hold for ads.


I tried both, and both worked before pre-patch, rather predictably. My ADS is set to toggle because my mouse is terrible and I have to use my thumb button. If I hold down mouse 2, and click mouse 1 rapidly, mouse 1 gets stuck until I let go of mouse 2.


----------



## Blackout621

I went 45 and 14 on Grand Bazaar using the PKP with a HOLO sight, foregrip, and flash suppressor and L85A2 with a flash suppressor and red dot.







On PS3!

P.S. - is 17.1% good accuracy for PS3?


----------



## snoball

BF3 stats shows 29k online for PC. More than 2-3x for consoles. What gives?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> BF3 stats shows 29k online for PC. More than 2-3x for consoles. What gives?


Only 10-15k on BF3 at any given time? Wow, I was expecting like 100,000.


----------



## raptorxrx

Where can you find that stat?

Oh, and I keep finding these weird glitches, at least for me.

Like today, my A91 had a Shotgun crosshairs, my stinger didn't have a scope, and the weirdest one of all is below.



Later, after I bailed it was still up. I could actually change weapons while standing there. Feel like sniping? Sure! Need a SOFLAM? No problem. Oh wait. Enemy's up close? Pull out the shotgun's! This never happened before patch!


----------



## OverClocker55

I entered a BF3 contest and won! Here is my video and the winners.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I entered a BF3 contest and won! Here is my video and the winners.


How on earth does a 14 year old afford a 680?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> How on earth does a 14 year old afford a 680?


? this is a video. Not a 680







.. LOL I won the contest


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> BF3 stats shows 29k online for PC. More than 2-3x for consoles. What gives?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Only 10-15k on BF3 at any given time? Wow, I was expecting like 100,000.


Check http://bf3stats.com/ I think you may be mixed up...or something. Not sure. PS3 and Xbox pull way more numbers. Usually 75-100k per night on weekdays. 150k on weekends.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ? this is a video. Not a 680
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. LOL I won the contest


No, but I recall a few post ago you said you were getting a 680.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> No, but I recall a few post ago you said you were getting a 680.


Yes I am. As for the answer I will







you something. IMMA GET A 680....


----------



## Caz

Are we watching a BF3 Live Action or a Trampoline Skills Video?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Are we watching a BF3 Live Action or a Trampoline Skills Video?


Lay off man. I woulda done it for a free GPU...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Lay off man. I woulda done it for a free GPU...


ikr I put about 1 day of work and now i win a mouse pad, amd 7770 1gb and a bf3 code


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I entered a BF3 contest and won! Here is my video and the winners.


Nice, I watched all the other winners and yours was the 2nd best imo, I liked the Battlefield meets Metal video the best. But gratz on winning and getting ANOTHER video card...


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I entered a BF3 contest and won! Here is my video and the winners.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats man.... Good Job....









I'm taking about your removing the justin bieber pic......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, I watched all the other winners and yours was the 2nd best imo, I liked the Battlefield meets Metal video the best. But gratz on winning and getting ANOTHER video card...


Exactly where did you find the other videos?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I think he has now owned more graphics cards than some of the much older guys.


----------



## snoball

ANyone want to play SQD Deathmatch, its so irritating alone. I WANT MY L85, lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I think he has now owned more graphics cards than some of the much older guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mathelm*
> 
> Congrats man.... Good Job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm taking about your removing the justin bieber pic......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly where did you find the other videos?


haha


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Lay off man. I woulda done it for a free GPU...


I was kidding, but the end of the video was funny. Was like....BF3....AND Trampoline.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ikr I put about 1 day of work and now i win a mouse pad, amd 7770 1gb and a bf3 code


























Good job man.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I was kidding, but the end of the video was funny. Was like....BF3....AND Trampoline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job man.


haha thanks bro!


----------



## Caz

So I have been tumbling around an idea in my head for a while now. And I really would like to set it in motion.

I have been editing videos for like 5 years. Completely off and on, sometimes with 1 year stretches in the middle. Some with only week stretches where I wouldn't actually editing anything.

But, I am wondering if the OCN BF Community has ever put together a Montage...or is one in the works currently?


----------



## JCG

What headset d'you guys use for BF3? My Plantronics 777 feels like it's on it's way out (served me well for ~3yrs though). I like the Plantronics 780, budget price but not sure about the quality; or should I pay twice as much at get a Logitech G53 or something?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I have been tumbling around an idea in my head for a while now. And I really would like to set it in motion.
> I have been editing videos for like 5 years. Completely off and on, sometimes with 1 year stretches in the middle. Some with only week stretches where I wouldn't actually editing anything.
> But, I am wondering if the OCN BF Community has ever put together a Montage...or is one in the works currently?


we need a OCN montage!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I have been tumbling around an idea in my head for a while now. And I really would like to set it in motion.
> I have been editing videos for like 5 years. Completely off and on, sometimes with 1 year stretches in the middle. Some with only week stretches where I wouldn't actually editing anything.
> But, I am wondering if the OCN BF Community has ever put together a Montage...or is one in the works currently?


I'd be down for that. I'm uploading a quality test to YT now. I'll post when it's done.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> What headset d'you guys use for BF3? My Plantronics 777 feels like it's on it's way out (served me well for ~3yrs though). I like the Plantronics 780, budget price but not sure about the quality; or should I pay twice as much at get a Logitech G53 or something?


If you mean the Logitech G35, then I would highly recommend it. I got one for quite a steal from Best Buy, since they no longer stock my old headset that had a warranty on it. The surround sound is simply amazing, and really makes you feel like you're on the battlefield. My only complaint is that it's extremely noise cancelling, so you tend to yell sometimes into the mic because you cannot hear yourself. Lol.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I have been tumbling around an idea in my head for a while now. And I really would like to set it in motion.
> I have been editing videos for like 5 years. Completely off and on, sometimes with 1 year stretches in the middle. Some with only week stretches where I wouldn't actually editing anything.
> But, I am wondering if the OCN BF Community has ever put together a Montage...or is one in the works currently?


1. As far as I know there isn't one in the works(there may or may not be something else coming up though)
2. Remember, if you are planning on labelling it under OCN's name make sure to run it by a moderator or manager, otherwise it may seem like you are trying to profit off our name(which often is dealt with harshly here).


----------



## snoball

Vid test, was sitting on HD unused. Opinions? Seems a tad dark IMO.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid test, was sitting on HD unused. Opinions? Seems a tad dark IMO.


make it brighter?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> we need a OCN montage!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'd be down for that. I'm uploading a quality test to YT now. I'll post when it's done.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> 1. As far as I know there isn't one in the works(there may or may not be something else coming up though)
> 2. Remember, if you are planning on labelling it under OCN's name make sure to run it by a moderator or manager, otherwise it may seem like you are trying to profit off our name(which often is dealt with harshly here).


Well, I would like to try something like that. But, first I need to get back to editing, it has been about 6 months since my last project and I need something to get my skills going again.

I would like to play around with about 50 solid clips. This first thing I want to do is totally informal, completely off the record. Just something I would like to do to have some fun, get back in the swing of editing (before I build my next rig where I will have a much better....rig for editing...basically more threads, memory, and graphical power to get it off and running. Without getting into my next build I would like to not make another thread, just do all of this on the BF3 Information thread...if the mods are okay with that. If not, I would be willing to make a thread to make it a little more formal. But, I don't want any OCN backing yet. My skills definitely aren't as good (in terms of titling and 3D work) as the video I posted a few hours ago...but I can definitely edit really well to any kind of music and effects and things of that nature come natural to me.

I will add to this tomorrow, but I just wanted to bring it up.

Feel free to give me a response. If I can get a lot of people to help out with their own clips, I think we could really have something fun to show off. Maybe down the line after a while...when this game starts to get much more laid back and not so pressurized we can talk a legit OCN Full Length BF3 Montage.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vid test, was sitting on HD unused. Opinions? Seems a tad dark IMO.


What do you mean sitting on HD unused? I am really knowledgeable when it comes to FRAPS, Capturing, Encoding, and things of this nature. Got a Blackmagic Intensity Pro and know every nook and cranny of the industry because of it.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What do you mean sitting on HD unused? I am really knowledgeable when it comes to FRAPS, Capturing, Encoding, and things of this nature. Got a Blackmagic Intensity Pro and know every nook and cranny of the industry because of it.


I say HD to mean hard drive.


----------



## JAM3S121

problem with making a montage would be

not everyone plays at the same settings









like if everyone could record at this the video quality would be amazing




i wish i could get a montage going of OCN players but my editing is not amazing imo









you can watch some of mine here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHG67HvG2nY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LckV1Oo-oM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p89cCV6xhek


----------



## jackeyjoe

Just make a requirement of 60FPS constant and it'd be all good









Sent from my T8697 using Board Express


----------



## Fr0sty

has anyone experience this

you die and the weapon is called killed by admin ...

you obviously get killed by someone and and it says his name.. the weapon is killed by admin.. and your name at the end?

i know yondergod experienced the same thing because he was in the same game and it happened to him also .. but are we the only ones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> problem with making a montage would be
> not everyone plays at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like if everyone could record at this the video quality would be amazing
> 
> 
> 
> i wish i could get a montage going of OCN players but my editing is not amazing imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can watch some of mine here
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHG67HvG2nY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LckV1Oo-oM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p89cCV6xhek


montages are supose to highight the skills or at least the diversity of skill

since it would be for the ocn community..

so having different video quality would be the least of the concern of those who watch it

it would be more the editing and the way the different clips are pieced together that would make it either good or bad


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> has anyone experience this
> you die and the weapon is called killed by admin ...
> you obviously get killed by someone and and it says his name.. the weapon is killed by admin.. and your name at the end?
> i know yondergod experienced the same thing because he was in the same game and it happened to him also .. but are we the only ones?
> montages are supose to highight the skills or at least the diversity of skill
> since it would be for the ocn community..
> so having different video quality would be the least of the concern of those who watch it
> it would be more the editing and the way the different clips are pieced together that would make it either good or bad


does it say "admin" in the bottom area here:








Or is the dogtags of the person who kills you up top say "killed by admin" ?
Servers that auto-kill you for using explosives in Metro for example, show killed by admin dogtags up top.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> has anyone experience this
> you die and the weapon is called killed by admin ...
> you obviously get killed by someone and and it says his name.. the weapon is killed by admin.. and your name at the end?
> i know yondergod experienced the same thing because he was in the same game and it happened to him also .. but are we the only ones?
> montages are supose to highight the skills or at least the diversity of skill
> since it would be for the ocn community..
> so having different video quality would be the least of the concern of those who watch it
> it would be more the editing and the way the different clips are pieced together that would make it either good or bad


I did kill someone with "killed by admin" thing. I'm not admin or anything. That guy used to be my squadmate.


----------



## AlvoAsh

When you get killed by Admin you have broken a rule on the server from my own experience, and if you continue to break that rule you will be kicked from the server.
It happened to me for the first time yesterday when I joined a server without reading the full list of rules not noticing grenades were not allowed and started throwing them around like a muppet and got killed by Admin, re spawned threw another down some stairs and was kicked from the server. It was only then I realized my crime as the message was You have been disconnected from the server reason: Kicked for using M67 Frag Grenade.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> does it say "admin" in the bottom area here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or is the dogtags of the person who kills you up top say "killed by admin" ?
> Servers that auto-kill you for using explosives in Metro for example, show killed by admin dogtags up top.


yes it says killed by admin in the bottom area as if it was the weapon that killed me and the name of that player who used it

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I did kill someone with "killed by admin" thing. I'm not admin or anything. That guy used to be my squadmate.


yes exactly like that... must be another one of dice's great bug feature
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> When you get killed by Admin you have broken a rule on the server from my own experience, and if you continue to break that rule you will be kicked from the server.
> It happened to me for the first time yesterday when I joined a server without reading the full list of rules not noticing grenades were not allowed and started throwing them around like a muppet and got killed by Admin, re spawned threw another down some stairs and was kicked from the server. It was only then I realized my crime as the message was You have been disconnected from the server reason: Kicked for using M67 Frag Grenade.


this isnt the case of i got kicked for not respecting server rules.. it was just another great bug that dice made


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I can confirm that this killed by Admin business post-patch is getting out ot hand. On the servers that I am admin, Killzone1-10, especially on killzone 7, a lot of guys will type in the chat asking why did an admin kill them, even though I didn't. Also, its happened to me where.I die knowing a player killed me yet it days killed by admin. Also when you are autobalanced it'll say killed by admin now.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ikr I put about 1 day of work and now i win a mouse pad, amd 7770 1gb and a bf3 code


LOL! Congrats man!


----------



## JCG

Just read this on Battlefield's Facebook:
Quote:


> Battlefield is this true? Gustav Halling explained, "we are rolling out a server-fix for Heat seekers and TV-missiles bugs today." He went on to explain how TV-missiles are being tweaked, "we are nerfing it down, it was not intentional to 1-hit kill all 100% healthy vehicles in the game." However, he noted, "Small notice. The server side fixes today is consoles only. PC will follow shortly since they have their own update days."


----------



## Nocturin

This happened to me on the TFN server the other night when we were all playing together.. I started to get all pissed because I felt like someone was mess with my on my one and only kill-streak of the week.

But no, it was just a glitch







.

@Overclocker55

Glad your back to yourself







. Congratulations on your win, and send any old GPUs my way







.


----------



## raptorxrx

Killed by Admin is usually the Autobalance for me. God I hate that thing.

I'm a jet guy, and this patch is great for jets. Higher altitude=slow down, put rockets on tank. reload. kill tank. You don't even need to make two passes. Just slow down. Oh, but now someone's locking onto me! Afterburner and your free.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Just read this on Battlefield's Facebook:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield is this true? Gustav Halling explained, "we are rolling out a server-fix for Heat seekers and TV-missiles bugs today." He went on to explain how TV-missiles are being tweaked, "we are nerfing it down, it was not intentional to 1-hit kill all 100% healthy vehicles in the game." However, he noted, "Small notice. The server side fixes today is consoles only. PC will follow shortly since they have their own update days."
Click to expand...

Is this the only thing he said they're going to fix? About a couple dozen other bugs since alpha they still haven't fixed.

such as, this is the 6th time today my weapons have gone invisible...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I say HD to mean hard drive.


Lol, got it. Yeah, not bad for just 480p or less. I don't do anything in less than 720p though. I like to use Uncompressed video for my stuff, but that's just me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just make a requirement of 60FPS constant and it'd be all good


I agree this comes as somewhat of a challenge. But then again, if there is a decent response I will be able to first of all pick away at clips I don't want to use, and clips I deem at not too good of quality.

I think the best way to determine this, is to post a video in a somewhat official post regarding it, and settings it, as the standard, so maybe like [email protected]>30fps, then I would obviously weed out the ones that didn't compress very well. Now that I think about it, I will probably have to make a thread, because people won't go back 10 pages to see when some guy started a montage idea.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> problem with making a montage would be
> not everyone plays at the same settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like if everyone could record at this the video quality would be amazing


The latest video (newest with best settings) obviously looks the best. I would say the others look not too shabby either, but I think they might have effects to make them look different. All three either look like you added effects for brightness/glow or darkness.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> montages are supose to highight the skills or at least the diversity of skill
> since it would be for the ocn community..
> so having different video quality would be the least of the concern of those who watch it
> it would be more the editing and the way the different clips are pieced together that would make it either good or bad


Agreed about the diverse skill, which is why I would take clips of all classes, and of all situations. I haven't used very many Vehicle POVs in any of my videos so I need a little practice with that angle. Speaking of angle, there would also be nothing but 1st person angles. Again, I don't have the skill set to do 3D work, I have tried learning After Effects, and I am not anywhere near as good with it as I am with Vegas. Not only that, but I won't be taking months to edit this first Montage. Might do a trailer to get a feel of how to do that again (30-90second range), and will probably do a Short Montage (3-5minute range).


----------



## snoball

I recorded mine and uploaded it in 720p with 30 FPS. I can try 1080p 30, 720p 60. IDK about 1080p 60 that might be a tad high.

The file I uploaded was compressed. Original was a 700ish MB AVI, down to 160ish WMV. Uploads are so slow here, the raw file would've taken 1.5 hours.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the bi-pod mechanic isnt better then pre-patch
> and you can deploy the bi-pod the same was as before... prone aim down sight and it will deploy on a smooth surface
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If you want the bipod to deploy just tap click the right mouse once, real quick, assuming you have it set to hold for ads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried both, and both worked before pre-patch, rather predictably. My ADS is set to toggle because my mouse is terrible and I have to use my thumb button. If I hold down mouse 2, and click mouse 1 rapidly, mouse 1 gets stuck until I let go of mouse 2.
Click to expand...

Check your binds, I think the bipod has its own bind.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I recorded mine and uploaded it in 720p with 30 FPS. I can try 1080p 30, 720p 60. IDK about 1080p 60 that might be a tad high.
> The file I uploaded was compressed. Original was a 700ish MB AVI, down to 160ish WMV. Uploads are so slow here, the raw file would've taken 1.5 hours.


I think your quality in your latest video is more than enough. Not by much, but it is slightly better than the quality I would discard. I have a pretty decent connection, Charter 100GB cap/month (up and down combined), ~15MB Down, 3MB Up, something like that. I can upload an Uncompressed 720p 60fps (6GB file) and it might take 4 hours or something...which is fine as long as I don't care about my cap on that month. Once I start getting some real dough from work I will up my internet for a 500GB cap...1TB/yr isn't enough for me. 10TB seems much more reasonable.


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## digitally

nothing related to bf3. just an origin update.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I recorded mine and uploaded it in 720p with 30 FPS. I can try 1080p 30, 720p 60. IDK about 1080p 60 that might be a tad high.
> The file I uploaded was compressed. Original was a 700ish MB AVI, down to 160ish WMV. Uploads are so slow here, the raw file would've taken 1.5 hours.


I usually record with fraps in 50fps instead of 60. mp4 format is a great video format. 10 minutes of 1080p video in mp4 is only 1GB. Make sure you encode the video to 30fps.


----------



## snoball

Anyone up for Sqd Deathmatch? I'm trying to get the L85 and tired of losing. WLR plummeting.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Check your binds, I think the bipod has its own bind.


Derp. Didn't think about that. I'll check next time I load up BF3.

Having too much fun with the technic pack ATM to try. Sooo much stuff, not enough information out there about what each does.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone up for Sqd Deathmatch? I'm trying to get the L85 and tired of losing. WLR plummeting.


Count me in. That's how I unlocked mine - got together with 3 other OCN guys and just went on a streak! BF3 id is JCGCG btw. Did you wanna do it like right now, or wait for 2 more OCN peeps?


----------



## skyn3t

"Killed by admin "
This only happen went had autobalance, because you try to switch over after autoFCKbalance. Its happen all the time at least at most server I had played. By the way I had and still having a very good time on BF3 even after the patch " I know it's sucks but don't take it too serious just try having fun and make sure you have a good team mate. Crashdump, fr0sty,Genk, import,Aecor and many others that are in my list I always play with them. I always up every night.

Peace out and headshot.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Count me in. That's how I unlocked mine - got together with 3 other OCN guys and just went on a streak! BF3 id is JCGCG btw. Did you wanna do it like right now, or wait for 2 more OCN peeps?


Added you on Battlelog. I guess we can wait for one or two more. I have a TS if we want to use one.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Added you on Battlelog. I guess we can wait for one or two more. I have a TS if we want to use one.


I guess I could do some SQDM. I never play this mode before, but I would like to unlock that gun. My soldier name is same as OCN.


----------



## snoball

My soldier is llabons

Added both of ya


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I recorded mine and uploaded it in 720p with 30 FPS. I can try 1080p 30, 720p 60. IDK about 1080p 60 that might be a tad high.
> The file I uploaded was compressed. Original was a 700ish MB AVI, down to 160ish WMV. Uploads are so slow here, the raw file would've taken 1.5 hours.


um I record at 1080p on a 560 448 until my 680 arrives and I get over 70fps. lol


----------



## raptorxrx

^I'm wrong, NM.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> "Killed by admin "
> This only happen went had autobalance, because you try to switch over after autoFCKbalance. Its happen all the time at least at most server I had played. By the way I had and still having a very good time on BF3 even after the patch " I know it's sucks but don't take it too serious just try having fun and make sure you have a good team mate. Crashdump, fr0sty,Genk, import,Aecor and many others that are in my list I always play with them. I always up every night.
> Peace out and headshot.


That isn't what happened, we were still on the same team the whole time and also when I killed someone it said TheYonderGod killedbyadmin [nameofpersonIkilled]. Like it was saying my gun was called killedbyadmin. I'm not sure if that's what happened when I got killedbyadmin, there was nobody near me, I guess I could have been sniped though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Great Game:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27524938/1/354879096/
21-2


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^They're talking about how many FPS are recorded... So the file size is smaller and can be uploaded wherever quicker.


Not really. I don't mind if it takes a while to upload. If I ask for clips, I will ask people to like upload them to email me them, or skype/aim me them...or something like that...I think that sounds easier than uploading them to youtube and having me record them off fraps or something. If someone else has an idea on this let me know.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Not really. I don't mind if it takes a while to upload. If I ask for clips, I will ask people to like upload them to email me them, or skype/aim me them...or something like that...I think that sounds easier than uploading them to youtube and having me record them off fraps or something. If someone else has an idea on this let me know.


You can dl youtube vids, I would assume it is illegal but w/e. With the persons consent it shouldn't be. For soem people, me, uploading @ high frames and res would take forever no matter the form. (I mean like many hours/days.)


----------



## OverClocker55

I found another glitch or hacker today. 720P or you are nothin


----------



## Nocturin

I can't believe you guys stood there for almost 3 minutes trying to kill the guy.

lmao.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I can't believe you guys stood there for almost 3 minutes trying to kill the guy.
> lmao.


It was so fun


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So is there a consensus that the foregrip is good or bad for accuracy? I don't really notice a difference between with or without it...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So is there a consensus that the foregrip is good or bad for accuracy? I don't really notice a difference between with or without it...


Depends on the gun. Some it's essential, others hurts.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So is there a consensus that the foregrip is good or bad for accuracy? I don't really notice a difference between with or without it...


It increases bullet spread while aiming down sight. So for close-medium range or if you have a gun with lots of horizontal recoil it's good, for long range it's bad. All of the attachments in that slot are pretty much useless except in certain situations every once in a while now.


----------



## Fr0sty

was having fun playing tdm and then i noticed the supression effect kicking in


----------



## OverClocker55

Looky at what I gotz


----------



## nvidiaftw12

When you were shooting that guy did it count as hits? If so your accuracy is so buffed.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Looky at what I gotz


How long did it take you guys after I left?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> How long did it take you guys after I left?


2 matches I think. 'twas fun!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 2 matches I think. 'twas fun!


Indeed, I got two or three 2nd MVPs and one 1st MVP.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Indeed, I got two or three 2nd MVPs and one 1st MVP.


I had two 1st and one 3rd, I think, not sure.

Now see, just 5 of us got together pretty quickly and efficiently, and had so much fun! Imagine how much fun it'll be if 20 people actually decided to get together and fill in the OCN server ..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I had two 1st and one 3rd, I think, not sure.
> Now see, just 5 of us got together pretty quickly and efficiently and had so much fun! Imagine how much fun it'll be if 20 people actually decided to get together and fill in the OCN server ..


It was really fun guys. Thanks for helping me!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I had two 1st and one 3rd, I think, not sure.
> Now see, just 5 of us got together pretty quickly and efficiently, and had so much fun! Imagine how much fun it'll be if 20 people actually decided to get together and fill in the OCN server ..


That's what I was thinking. LOL perhaps we can start BF3 nights in OCN.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I had two 1st and one 3rd, I think, not sure.
> Now see, just 5 of us got together pretty quickly and efficiently, and had so much fun! Imagine how much fun it'll be if 20 people actually decided to get together and fill in the OCN server ..


If all the members are actually available at the right time. Maybe make a schedule and stick to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It was really fun guys. Thanks for helping me!


Anytime. I got some matches recorded. I might upload the good ones in 1080p.


----------



## raptorxrx

I couldn't join your squad...









Maybe next time!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> That's what I was thinking. LOL perhaps we can start BF3 nights in OCN.


that would be awesome, i always check the OCN servers when I log on









pick a night and lets roll

soldier name: MajBWPayne


----------



## snoball

Well I will be looking for people around 10 PM EST tonight. OCN Server I guess.

Add llabons to battlelog if you want to play!


----------



## crashdummy35

Question for the BF3 players here:

Is anyone having performance issues post patch?

I'm having some horrible problems with my card's overclock--it's unstable now at the max in BF3; I had even backed down to 945 core 2250 mem @ 1.125v and it was completely freezing after the patch. My screen would completely freeze but I could still hear all the guys on TS3..? So I backed down some more to 930 and 2200 and it gives my the Driver Stopped Responding thing now.

Now after the update last night I'm having some horrible horrible stuttering in game but my gpu stays pegged at 99% usage--even in a full 64-man server?

Jesus this game...if it's not one thing it's another.









Note: I'm on the 285.66 driver because that one has given me the best perf for my 460. 1440 x 900, vsync on and my frames are still above 70 most of the time. I also set the max pre rendered frames to 4 and it persist.

Updating drivers now. any other suggestions are appreciated. Should I grab the 296.10's ..?

Edit: snoball Getting ready for a clean install of them now.


----------



## snoball

I use the 296.10.

Playing on Medium, 2xAA, FXAA Injector 1080p WHILE RECORDING 720p 30 FPS I hold a steady 60 FPS on my 570.


----------



## Blackout621

Man, is it just me or is the L85A2 really under-appreciated?! That, and the AN-94.. if you know how to use them, you can tear it up. I've went 40-15 against usas users with those guns on Metro.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Man, is it just me or is the L85A2 really under-appreciated?! That, and the AN-94.. if you know how to use them, you can tear it up. I've went 40-15 against usas users with those guns on Metro.


I just unlocked L85A2. I'll give it try later. AEK-971 with heavy barrel only is still a beast.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Well I will be looking for people around 10 PM EST tonight. OCN Server I guess.
> Add llabons to battlelog if you want to play!


I wish the OCN server was rush or mixed. Before the patch conquest was my least favorite but I still liked it, but now with paper mache tanks I don't even like it.
It will probably be better if I'm playing with you guys though, so I'll join.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just unlocked L85A2. I'll give it try later. AEK-971 with heavy barrel only is still a beast.


Well, warning: until I unlocked a RDS for the L85A2, I couldn't do anything with it. Could just be a personal problem, but if you have trouble at first, just push through! I've got 21% accuracy and 300+ kills with it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, warning: until I unlocked a RDS for the L85A2, I couldn't do anything with it. Could just be a personal problem, but if you have trouble at first, just push through! I've got 21% accuracy and 300+ kills with it.


I like the iron sights compared to most of the scopes. It's 235 kills to unlock a kobra sight, which is the only sight I really like on most guns







The rest of them obstruct my view too much.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I like the iron sights compared to most of the scopes. It's 235 kills to unlock a kobra sight, which is the only sight I really like on most guns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of them obstruct my view too much.


My fav. is the first RDS.


----------



## crashdummy35

Ah, fixed. Crazy that my driver flipped out like that. 296.10 is fine.

Now If it'll let me get my clocks all the way back up I'll be the happiest noob on earth.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, warning: until I unlocked a RDS for the L85A2, I couldn't do anything with it. Could just be a personal problem, but if you have trouble at first, just push through! I've got 21% accuracy and 300+ kills with it.


all on console right?

and doesnt console have some sort of aim assist mode?


----------



## snoball

Add me, llabons, on Battlelog I am headed to OCN server. I'll hover until 10:05 EST hoping for a group.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Add me, llabons, on Battlelog I am headed to OCN server. I'll hover until 10:05 EST hoping for a group.


Coming!


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all on console right?
> and doesnt console have some sort of aim assist mode?


Well yah.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well yah.


dont you think it offset the accuracy rating if you have it on.. or if you even have it turned on


----------



## raptorxrx

Can't tell you how many crappy squads I had to go through... Time to go get called an M320 nub! 

Oh, and quick question. Why does it have to be underslung? Is there an advantage to that? I really dislike giving up an attachment for something I was going to have anyways. Guess I don't get it...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Can't tell you how many crappy squads I had to go through... Time to go get called an M320 nub!
> Oh, and quick question. Why does it have to be underslung? Is there an advantage to that? I really dislike giving up an attachment for something I was going to have anyways. Guess I don't get it...


you dont have to use the underslung rail to use the m320 .. you can use it as a stand alone noob tube

but if you equip the underslung rail you make the gun much heavier wich removes some recoil in the process

kinda give the same effect as foregrip but it allows for faster switching between your noob tube and main gun if you have a fast switching button


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You can dl youtube vids, I would assume it is illegal but w/e. With the persons consent it shouldn't be. For soem people, me, uploading @ high frames and res would take forever no matter the form. (I mean like many hours/days.)


I gotcha. Well see what I think. I still have only got like 5-8 responses, on if I should even pursue it. I need more than that. To even go to the next step.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all on console right?
> and doesnt console have some sort of aim assist mode?


Console has aim assist no matter what. I turned my Aim Assists off on Xbox and it still gives you a lot more than PC...nothing. It is insane trying to even go from Off on xbox to nothing on PC with a Controller. I suspect On to PC must be hell. On Xbox there are times where you don't even have to aim (pre-patch...now it seems a little harder)...you guys all were commenting on how I didn't have to hit the target very often and the hit boxes were weird, well you are right. They fixed it in the patch for Xbox and now it is much harder to hit people...in any form.


----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Question for the BF3 players here:


Question for the non BF3 players here:.......... why?.... The here part I mean....









lol, sorry, couldn't pass that one up. Hope you get your issues cleared up.....


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Coming!


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27548348/1/247429033/

OCN Represent!

Great game


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27548348/1/247429033/
> OCN Represent!
> Great game


You did well. That match is okay for me. I almost never play HC. After playing few HC matches and I am wondering how do you guys enjoy HC?


----------



## Modus

Why is hit detection so awful? it was bad before the patch and it seems it has gotten worse after it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Anyone want to guess why this is happening? The same thing happened to me in BF2 and I was stuck in the same rank FOREVER. -_____-

I just had a ~27,000 point round and I didn't get a notification in-game that I had ranked up. I was like 1,200 points away from ranking before I played.

Click on the picture for the large version. I'll check back tomorrow.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You did well. That match is okay for me. I almost never play HC. After playing few HC matches and I am wondering how do you guys enjoy HC?


I just join servers. I rarely pick one over the other now. I am adjusting to the patch.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Anyone want to guess why this is happening? The same thing happened to me in BF2 and I was stuck in the same rank FOREVER. -_____-
> Click on the picture for the large version. I'll check back tomorrow.


Damn your good.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Anyone want to guess why this is happening? The same thing happened to me in BF2 and I was stuck in the same rank FOREVER. -_____-
> Click on the picture for the large version. I'll check back tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn your good.
Click to expand...

Thanks, but why do you say that? Can't tell if serious or sarcastic, lol. I consider myself to be pretty good.







That SPM doesn't come from Metro.

The round I just had turned out 41-10 for me, with my friend OvaHDosE close behind at 33-26.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27552039/1/177930369/


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Thanks, but why do you say that? Can't tell if serious or sarcastic, lol. I consider myself to be pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That SPM doesn't come from Metro.
> The round I just had turned out 41-10 for me, with my friend OvaHDosE close behind at 33-26.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27552039/1/177930369/


I say it with envy. SPM please! lol


----------



## calavera

noob question, does two kills in a row mean 1 kill streak? Never bothered to find out but now I'm curious.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> noob question, does two kills in a row mean 1 kill streak? Never bothered to find out but now I'm curious.


I'd say that's a 2 killstreak.


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Anyone want to guess why this is happening? The same thing happened to me in BF2 and I was stuck in the same rank FOREVER. -_____-
> I just had a ~27,000 point round and I didn't get a notification in-game that I had ranked up. I was like 1,200 points away from ranking before I played.
> Click on the picture for the large version. I'll check back tomorrow.


Having the same issue since the patch. Multiple rounds/points not counting; it's frustrating the hell out of me.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'd say that's a 2 killstreak.


So killstreak is basically the total of kills you have in one life? How does being revived factor into it? Say I got 3 kills and die but get revived and stack up another 3 kills, does that give me a killstreak of 6?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So killstreak is basically the total of kills you have in one life? How does being revived factor into it? Say I got 3 kills and die but get revived and stack up another 3 kills, does that give me a killstreak of 6?


I assume your asking about the Combat Efficiency Ribbon. I've got no clue how it works. What you said I'd say is 2, 3 killstreaks


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Why is hit detection so awful? it was bad before the patch and it seems it has gotten worse after it.


I agree. Xbox is horrible with it too. Seems like the hit boxes got 5x smaller.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I got my first accusation of hacking today. I feel accomplished









Frosty was there too

This was the game. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27555811/1/373886055/
I also got my first MVP medal from that game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modus*
> 
> Why is hit detection so awful? it was bad before the patch and it seems it has gotten worse after it.


agreed

hit detection was always bad.. otherwise it wouldnt take a full clip to kill someone with any gun

if a bullet does 20damage how come it takes a whole clip to kill someone point blank?

LOL because its that bad

and it was pre-patch... post patch you might not kill the guy at all or he might survive to your 10 or so bullets to the head with 100% health...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> noob question, does two kills in a row mean 1 kill streak? Never bothered to find out but now I'm curious.


if you got your 8 kills before getting those 2 kills in a row it counts as a killstreak.. but thats without dying of course.. i think thats how the combat efficiency system works..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> So killstreak is basically the total of kills you have in one life? How does being revived factor into it? Say I got 3 kills and die but get revived and stack up another 3 kills, does that give me a killstreak of 6?


being revived means nothing since you got killed .. so your killstreak stopped..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got my first accusation of hacking today. I feel accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosty was there too
> This was the game. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27555811/1/373886055/
> I also got my first MVP medal from that game.


some of that aggresive recon love









but sadly half of my shots wouldnt register properly with the new one hit hitbox to the upper chest









i guess we can call this style of play suicide recon


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you got your 8 kills before getting those 2 kills in a row it counts as a killstreak.. but thats without dying of course.. i think thats how the combat efficiency system works..


First, I really need to jot down all the bugs I know about...I think I know of a few that need to be told...

Second...with C.Eff's (yes...its 3:30 and I am too tired to type out the whole thing other than this sentence)...who come you get like 1 after 8 kills, 2 after 11, and like 3 after 15 or something? Anyone else seen that?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> First, I really need to jot down all the bugs I know about...I think I know of a few that need to be told...
> Second...with C.Eff's (yes...its 3:30 and I am too tired to type out the whole thing other than this sentence)...who come you get like 1 after 8 kills, 2 after 11, and like 3 after 15 or something? Anyone else seen that?


to get the first combat efficiency ribon you must get 8 kills without dying.. after that its 2 or 3 for the 2nd one.. and then dunno for the next ribbon in a row .. but to start the process its 8 kills in a row without dying at least


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but to start the process its 8 kills in a row without dying at least


I get that, just never understood the next ones. Seems like they really need to get another patch out there soon. Lots of problems on the console versions from what I am hearing. Not even gameplay, like people not being able to play and serious malfunctions.


----------



## Fr0sty

the 6th kill is the first streak in the 3 streak bonus they talk about.. 7th the 2nd and 8th kill = 3rd streak bonus giving you the ribbon.. and i guess the other kills after that count as streak bonus so 3 after that gives you another one and so on


----------



## scutzi128

Also if you get revived and kill more people after it still counts towards the streak.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got my first accusation of hacking today. I feel accomplished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosty was there too
> This was the game. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27555811/1/373886055/
> I also got my first MVP medal from that game.


Nice man. How come you never get on teamspeak when we play?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Also if you get revived and kill more people after it still counts towards the streak.


are you sure?


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Also if you get revived and kill more people after it still counts towards the streak.


Don't quote me on this, but I don't think it does. On servers configured to do so, you see in the chat box - "player x ended player y's killstreak!". And player x gets like 10/20 points for 'Ending a killing spree" or something like that ..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I don't think it does. On servers configured to do so, you see in the chat box - "player x ended player y's killstreak!". And player x gets like 10/20 points for 'Ending a killing spree" or something like that ..


when you kill someone and it often says killstreak stopped bonus: xxx amount of points.. it means you killed someone on a killstreak.. ending his streak

and the bigger the killstreak it was the bigger the bonus is given


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Nice man. How come you never get on teamspeak when we play?


Idk, I don't really like talking, and the only mic I have is a usb guitar hero mic that I have no way use unless I stop playing to hold it by my mouth.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys,

I'd love to get in on some teamwork in some games.

Add me: Philaphlous

I can do teamspeak, just downloaded it. However, I hate people without push to talk and profanity, I deal with it in bf3...its kinda funny but yea.

I play exclusively HC now after this patch. Hit detection seems eh, just good enough for me to keep playing.

M416 is darn good in HC. About 3-4bullets a kill with flash suppressor.

Edit: Sniper rifles have some interesting bullet characteristics...

I love where the bullet starts out on your screen.... it's even worse on assault weapons and 100% worse on SMG's...they're like above the scope...I'll try to get a screen capture of it.


----------



## Fr0sty

an-94 foregrip+ heavy barrell = rail gun of death... instan headshot with one burst accros the map :O

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27576803/1/338586921/

then next game went on a nice killstreak at the start of the round and i got killed by the massive rubberbanding ... the ennemy kept teleporting from left to right that i couldnt kill him









ohh well 10 killstreak it is .. and after that everything went downhill due to the lag and the camp fest that is tdm

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27579887/1/338586921/

and on this killstreak i managed to empty out my mags from my g18 and go on my last 3 mags of my an-94 LOL

could have gone a lil longer if it wasnt for that lag

ohh and lets not forget that i was called a hacker for the first ever time :O


----------



## Yukss

hi guys, after the patch all i get is LAG in all servers i find.. are u getting lag too ?


----------



## Fr0sty

yes


----------



## Stealth Pyros

About the Combat Efficiency ribbon: I think that EACH kill within a killstreak counts towards the ribbon. The ribbon requires "3 kill streak bonuses within a round." I think "killstreak mode" starts at 3 kills. Each kill starting with that 3rd kill should earn you the ribbon, as each extra kill gives you a streak bonus. Last night I went 41-10 and I recall getting a LOT of combat efficiency ribbons; enough to earn another CE medal.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You did well. That match is okay for me. I almost never play HC. After playing few HC matches and I am wondering how do you guys enjoy HC?


It's a little more predictable. It's a little easier to know that if I see 3 or 4 hit markers, your going down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Idk, I don't really like talking, and the only mic I have is a usb guitar hero mic that I have no way use unless I stop playing to hold it by my mouth.


I had to use my mic from my webcam to talk to these guys, but if you don't have a mic, just being on the channel to listen is really helpful. From when I played a couple of days ago, you guys are good @ communicating who, what, when, where, and just following the action in a team will make a big difference. When my wifes asleep and I can't talk, I respond in the chat to things that are said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> an-94 foregrip+ heavy barrell = rail gun of death... instan headshot with one burst accros the map :O
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27576803/1/338586921/
> then next game went on a nice killstreak at the start of the round and i got killed by the massive rubberbanding ... the ennemy kept teleporting from left to right that i couldnt kill him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh well 10 killstreak it is .. and after that everything went downhill due to the lag and the camp fest that is tdm
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27579887/1/338586921/
> and on this killstreak i managed to empty out my mags from my g18 and go on my last 3 mags of my an-94 LOL
> could have gone a lil longer if it wasnt for that lag
> ohh and lets not forget that i was called a hacker for the first ever time :O


congrats man. I've got to give up minecraft for a few days so we can all play again. I tried the AN-94 but the iron sights take up a good portion of FOV. I'll have to play with it alittle longer to unlock a different scope to see how I play with it. It was a lot of recoil for a single shot, though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's a little more predictable. It's a little easier to know that if I see 3 or 4 hit markers, your going down.
> I had to use my mic from my webcam to talk to these guys, but if you don't have a mic, just being on the channel to listen is really helpful. From when I played a couple of days ago, you guys are good @ communicating who, what, when, where, and just following the action in a team will make a big difference. When my wifes asleep and I can't talk, I respond in the chat to things that are said.
> congrats man. I've got to give up minecraft for a few days so we can all play again. I tried the AN-94 but the iron sights take up a good portion of FOV. I'll have to play with it alittle longer to unlock a different scope to see how I play with it. It was a lot of recoil for a single shot, though.


go with the 2 round burst mode

before the recoil kicks in the 2 rounds are on target ... giving you a 1 burst kill headshot monster.. pair this up with heavy barrell and you extend the range of that 1burst hs to longer ranges

if you feel safer at distance this is the riffle to use or the g3 with heavy barrell and high power optic or just a plain 4x

longest headshot with one 2round burst that round was 73meters.. average headshot distance was within the 30 to 50 meters away

and until you unlock a decent sight just hipfire withut a heavy barrell

you should do just fine with the 2round burst mode


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that would be awesome, i always check the OCN servers when I log on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pick a night and lets roll
> soldier name: MajBWPayne


Your name and avatar sadly remaind me of someone. Anyway do you guys usually play on OCN servers ? Because they are always empty when i check them ?


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I assume your asking about the Combat Efficiency Ribbon. I've got no clue how it works. What you said I'd say is 2, 3 killstreaks


Combat efficiency ribbon works like this : 8 kills without dieing = 1st ribbon and every 3 kills after that another ribbon till you die. Then it resets and you have to get 8 kills without dieing for your 1st then after 3 kills one more and so on. Easy.

Why does it work like that ? You have to get *3 kill streaks* ! *One kill streak = one hot streak = 3 kills* in a row without dieing. Only the game gives you your first ribbon at 8 not 9 kills in a row and every 3 kills after that one more. IT works as it should just the description is a bit ambiguous.

100% sure : if you die and get revived it still counts ! I went 66-0 and i got revived by my buddy crashdummy35 twice and i still got ribbons.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

They lied about fixing TV Missiles killing your own chopper(again).


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> They lied about fixing TV Missiles killing your own chopper(again).


They didn't fix **** but introduced new bugs







EA in one word.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> They lied about fixing TV Missiles killing your own chopper(again).


I gave up on the TV missile. It worked much better in BF2 where you aim the crosshair and click to change its direction. In BF3 you can tell it is definitely designed for the pathetic consoles.


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Before the patch the AN-94 was by far the worst rifle in the entire game (to me). With this new patch, AN-94, heavy barrel, foregrip and RDS in full auto mode is an absolute BEAST! In HC mode the AN-94 is EXACTLY how all powerful AK based rifles should be in this game, as they are in real life, 2-3 round KILLS! I set the AN-94 to full auto and tap the left mouse in small clicks firing off 2-3 rounds at a time and 90% of the time I get a kill within the first if not second click! Same with the AK74 -- 2-3 round kills.

THANK YOU DICE FOR THIS PATCH!


----------



## snoball

I'm playing now. llabons on battlelog. Squad up!


----------



## snoball

RPK is glitched. Somehow that banana mag can hold 200 bullets, LOL!


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I gave up on the TV missile. It worked much better in BF2 where you aim the crosshair and click to change its direction. In BF3 you can tell it is definitely designed for the pathetic consoles.


What else do you use? The short range guided Hellfire? I prefer the TV Missile so I can take out other choppers and tanks without waiting for locks or being avoided by smoke.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I gave up on the TV missile. It worked much better in BF2 where you aim the crosshair and click to change its direction. In BF3 you can tell it is definitely designed for the pathetic consoles.
> 
> 
> 
> What else do you use? The short range guided Hellfire? I prefer the TV Missile so I can take out other choppers and tanks without waiting for locks or being avoided by smoke.
Click to expand...

Yea =/ the guided missiles. You rarely get some SOFLAM support while you're gunning in a chopper (especially since I'm usually the pilot) but when you do have an enemy chopper painted (sometimes the pilot has laser on the nose), the guided missile makes the job so much easier, even for ground targets. The TV missile always seems to "go through" the helicopter when I KNOW I hit its tail/nose.


----------



## dezerteagle323

ughhh just did an origin update and now punkbuster kicks me out after a couple of minutes on any server .... $%#$%@!! this post-patch game .... first i thought it was because i enabled the fxaa injector but i removed it and still gettin kicked


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*
> 
> ughhh just did an origin update and now punkbuster kicks me out after a couple of minutes on any server .... $%#$%@!! this post-patch game .... first i thought it was because i enabled the fxaa injector but i removed it and still gettin kicked


Well.... what does it say the reason is? Highlight it and scroll down to see the text below, or copy/paste it somewhere to read it.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


You just got a 448 AND you're getting a 680? Where are you getting this money?!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> You just got a 448 AND you're getting a 680? Where are you getting this money?!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Kid's clearly the drug dealer for his Jr. High.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


No, I'm asking a legit question..


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> No, I'm asking a legit question..


I think in TS he said something about a job. IIRC


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I think in TS he said something about a job. IIRC


At 14?! Man, I wish I had a job when I was 14..
Makes me cry lyke dis urry tyme


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> At 14?! Man, I wish I had a job when I was 14..
> Makes me cry lyke dis urry tyme


I have a job lol...


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> an-94 foregrip+ heavy barrell = rail gun of death... instan headshot with one burst accros the map :O
> y g18 and go on my last 3 mags of my an-94 LOL
> could have gone a lil longer if it wasnt for that lag
> ohh and lets not forget that i was called a hacker for the first ever time :O


So you recomend the 94 whit foregrip and heavy barrel?


----------



## OverClocker55

Hellooooooo







When do the Dinosaur Map Packs Come Out?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

There are none announced. Those dinosaurs on Wake Island don't really hint at a dinosaur DLC, they were put there because they reference the single player.


----------



## IronWill1991

Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, however either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, however either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


AHAHAHAHHAH That's overclocker55 talking


----------



## Faster_is_better

Now I'm famous????? (In the video above







)

We had some great games there for a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, *however either a woman or young boy* sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


lol'd at the description


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAH That's overclocker55 talking


Oh, I'm sure he'll hit the puberty very soon. He does have a lot of GPUs for his age.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Now I'm famous????? (In the video above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> We had some great games there for a while.
> lol'd at the description


What's your soldier name?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Now I'm famous????? (In the video above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> We had some great games there for a while.
> lol'd at the description
> 
> 
> 
> What's your soldier name?
Click to expand...

MisterPWN, I think you recorded one of our worst games though, we did quite well in some of the other maps.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, however either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> AHAHAHAHHAH That's overclocker55 talking


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Now I'm famous????? (In the video above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> We had some great games there for a while.
> lol'd at the description


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Oh, I'm sure he'll hit the puberty very soon. He does have a lot of GPUs for his age.
> What's your soldier name?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> MisterPWN, I think you recorded one of our worst games though, we did quite well in some of the other maps.


HAHA guys..


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> MisterPWN, I think you recorded one of our worst games though, we did quite well in some of the other maps.


No worries, I have the other two videos. Both of the are at the Canals and we did win.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> No worries, I have the other two videos. Both of the are at the Canals and we did win.


Any my voice is in them too


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> MisterPWN, I think you recorded one of our worst games though, we did quite well in some of the other maps.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, I have the other two videos. Both of the are at the Canals and we did win.
Click to expand...

Nice, I did very well on one of those canal games, and pretty decent on the other. I used to play on a TDM server that had it in rotation so I know the map quite well. If you put up a vid I'd like to see it.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have a job lol...


At 14? doing what?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Any my voice is in them too


Of course, 80% of video audio is your voice. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, I did very well on one of those canal games, and pretty decent on the other. I used to play on a TDM server that had it in rotation so I know the map quite well. If you put up a vid I'd like to see it.


I will later tonight or tomorrow. I just uploaded one.


----------



## OverClocker55

*New BF3 Soundtrack*
See I never thought that I could walk through fire
I never thought that I could take the burn
I never had the strength to take it higher
Until I reached the point of no return

And there's just no turning back
When your heart's under attack
Gonna give everything I have
It's my destiny

I will never say never
(I will fight)
I will fight till forever
(Make it right)

Whenever you knock me down
I will not stay on the ground
Pick it up, pick it up
Pick it up, pick it up
Up, up, up, up, up and never say never

Ne-never say never
Ne-never say never
Ne-never say never

I never thought I could feel this power
I never thought that I could feel this free
I'm strong enough to climb the highest tower
And I'm fast enough to run across the sea

And there's just no turning back
When your hearts under attack
Gonna give everything I have
'Cause this is my destiny

I will never say never
(I will fight)
I will fight till forever
(Make it right)

Whenever you knock me down
I will not stay on the ground
Pick it up, pick it up
Pick it up, pick it up
Up, up, up, up, up and never say never

Ne-never say never
Ne-never say never
Ne-never say never


----------



## Kreeker

Do you no longer get a ribbon for winning? If so, that is bs... Now more scrubs won't play to win.


----------



## raptorxrx

I thought you did... I swear I just got one.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, however either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


that was overclocker55


----------



## mtbiker033

do you guys use the ocn mumble when you play? I saw you all had mentioned TS I thought.

when will OCN server night be?


----------



## Nocturin

lol @ the tank vid.

Yea. I'm playing tonight, works pissing me off and I'd like to pop some heads. Minecraft machines can wait!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Do you no longer get a ribbon for winning? If so, that is bs... Now more scrubs won't play to win.


Not sure if that's true that yo don't get them anymore, but people care about ribbons enough to not try to win just because they don't get one?


----------



## Nocturin

I really don't care about ribbons, but I love seeing "800 mav kills" on my dog tags, so I've got like a bazillion surveillance.

The mav "kills" are from spotting btw, I've never actually killed anyone with the MAV.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> do you guys use the ocn mumble when you play? I saw you all had mentioned TS I thought.
> when will OCN server night be?


I've been inviting them into my TS. OCN night is really an as is thing. I post when I'll be watching it. Normally a 30 minute window. If someone wants to formally arrange it that's for them, not me.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not sure if that's true that yo don't get them anymore, but people care about ribbons enough to not try to win just because they don't get one?


Of course not. Obviously I don't care about a ribbon, but the extra 500 is an extra plus for people who actually try to win. I will make a blanket statement, and say that over 50% of people who play this game do it without trying to win. They would rather camp and complete no objectives.
Sometimes I check the stats of these scrubs, and they have a <1 K/D and 300 SPM. I just laugh.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yesterday, some of us OCN members teamed up and play SQDM until we unlock L85. I didn't spoke much, however either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.










This made my day!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This made my day!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Lol didn't mean you dude, just the way he wrote it


----------



## [email protected]

Who here uses FXAA? I am using it for the first time and blown away how much nicer it looks but i hate the blue crap. I remember reading somewhere someone actually got rid of it and i don't know how. However i am using this guy's config on the very bottom of this website.

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector-43.html

This is the file i got from.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL_B1TrGr0o&hd=1

is MSAA ok for the game? So far it looks nice i have not had a FPS drop but i still wonder what is better anyways? This is my first time with the FXAA. I oughta download the newest version then try something with it. I still wanna know how to get rid of the blue crap. It looks bad. Also notice the textures look weird on chat and scoreboard when using FXAA. I wonder if it has something to do with MSAA? I followed instructions on that video however. Advice?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who here uses FXAA? I am using it for the first time and blown away how much nicer it looks but i hate the blue crap. I remember reading somewhere someone actually got rid of it and i don't know how. However i am using this guy's config on the very bottom of this website.
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector-43.html
> This is the file i got from.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BL_B1TrGr0o&hd=1
> is MSAA ok for the game? So far it looks nice i have not had a FPS drop but i still wonder what is better anyways? This is my first time with the FXAA. I oughta download the newest version then try something with it. I still wanna know how to get rid of the blue crap. It looks bad. Also notice the textures look weird on chat and scoreboard when using FXAA. I wonder if it has something to do with MSAA? I followed instructions on that video however. Advice?


I use it


----------



## [email protected]

Good to know bro. However how do you get rid of this blue crap? What version you using? The newest one? I am sorta using the sharper version i downloaded off someone's config. Maybe i should start new with the newest version and use it on my own? I just realized your video card is different from mine so maybe both of our settings may be different however.


----------



## snoball

Is this some sort of poke at the tinting on BF3? I recall the original GB has a mild tint to it.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of poke at the tinting on BF3? I recall the original GB has a mild tint to it.


Mild? The original Gameboy was just shades of green.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> Is this some sort of poke at the tinting on BF3? I recall the original GB has a mild tint to it.


are you joking right ? ROLF


----------



## Nocturin

It was only 3 shades. dark Green, sorta dark green, and green.

worst off, i just realised.

the original game boy's screen is the same color of baby poop.

-.-


----------



## Blackout621

Guys, what are the best attachments for the PKP? I used a suppressor and foregrip pre-pratch, but now it's poopy


----------



## mathelm

Jeze, away for 10 hours and am behind 60 post.... And with the new patch and all, I got a little side tracked playing with google sketch.... But as you can see, it was never far from my mind.......


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Guys, what are the best attachments for the PKP? I used a suppressor and foregrip pre-pratch, but now it's poopy


bipod and flash suppressor.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> bipod and flash suppressor.


Does the bipod do anything besides make it more accurate when it's deployed?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Does the bipod do anything besides make it more accurate when it's deployed?


no


----------



## perablenta

Newest episode of Petablenta's adventures:
.


----------



## [email protected]

What do you recommend is the best FXAA injector to download?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/189991-fxaa-injector-danoc1-fuer-battlefield-3-update-danoc1-v1-3-beta-download.html

or

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html

I am using the second link and already using a CUSTOM config from someone else who made it on the very bottom of the link. Sharper and little bright FXAA injector link.

I still think and experimenting others to see which is better.

I keep hearing Danoc is better but isn't so sure. Gonna wanna hear a little more from others who use it too. Thanks for your input and have a great weekend and good hunting!


----------



## IronWill1991

Uploaded another video. Remember I said I have other two videos of Canals? Actually only one of them is the canals and the other is Damavand Peak which is the last win I need to unlock my gun.


----------



## faulkton

i really hate the new patch. Jets are immune to choppers now because missiles do not do anything. stingers are also worthless because you can have them sighted for like 5 seconds before it even starts to lock on. Tanks also are now made from balsa wood and the repair tool nerf makes repairing almost impossible.

Way to go EA!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I've been inviting them into my TS. OCN night is really an as is thing. I post when I'll be watching it. Normally a 30 minute window. If someone wants to formally arrange it that's for them, not me.


cool, thanks for the reply!


----------



## OverClocker55

WOW! 1024x738 low settings on my HD 5570 1GB 60+ fps!







Then on Tuesday my 7770 arrives.. Gave my freind a GTS 450 so its my 7770







Then on wednesday I will spend the day trying to get my hands on a GTX 680


----------



## Nocturin

too many GPUs!

....

So I tried the an-94 yesterday, and I sucked with it. I think it's the iron-sight that's killing me. Gonna keep using it till I get a better (read: better POV) scope, because right now a good %70 of my screen is taken up while ADS by the iron scope and that tiny 4x mag scope.

Anyone wanna help me unlock the G3A3 tonight?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> too many GPUs!
> ....
> So I tried the an-94 yesterday, and I sucked with it. I think it's the iron-sight that's killing me. Gonna keep using it till I get a better (read: better POV) scope, because right now a good %70 of my screen is taken up while ADS by the iron scope and that tiny 4x mag scope.
> Anyone wanna help me unlock the G3A3 tonight?


me


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> i really hate the new patch. Jets are immune to choppers now because missiles do not do anything. stingers are also worthless because you can have them sighted for like 5 seconds before it even starts to lock on. Tanks also are now made from balsa wood and the repair tool nerf makes repairing almost impossible.
> Way to go EA!


Balsa wood tanks, lol. So true, so true.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> me


Cya tonight after I spend some time with the wifey.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Balsa wood tanks, lol. So true, so true.


We need a balsa texture pack.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Cya tonight after I spend some time with the wifey.
> okkk


----------



## k0rnh0li0

such bad games last night :/

all need to get back on top of this game cause its killing us. need to figure out combo's for guns cause its so erratic right now


----------



## shawnoen

Maybe a stupid question but how are you talking to eachother over mics during gameplay. Talking about video posted above.

Also, how are you recording this? FRAPS does the game and other audio at once?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but how are you talking to eachother over mics during gameplay. Talking about video posted above.
> 
> Also, how are you recording this? FRAPS does the game and other audio at once?


I'm not in any of those videos, but I have my own Mumble server. People use Teamspeak/Ventrilo/Mumble to voice chat. DxTory is a video recording program that lets you add multiple audio sources to the recording, so you can record the game audio coming from your sound card, the VOIP voices coming from your USB audio device, etc. I'm not sure if FRAPS has the same ability to add multiple audio sources.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

stealth whats your username PM me cause me and scutzi are using mumble and TS


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> stealth whats your username PM me cause me and scutzi are using mumble and TS


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Stealth_Pyro/

All are free to add me







I usually play on my own Mumble server with friends though man. If we can all merge into one I'm down, I just really dislike TS/Vent after using Mumble.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm not in any of those videos, but I have my own Mumble server. People use Teamspeak/Ventrilo/Mumble to voice chat. DxTory is a video recording program that lets you add multiple audio sources to the recording, so you can record the game audio coming from your sound card, the VOIP voices coming from your USB audio device, etc. I'm not sure if FRAPS has the same ability to add multiple audio sources.


Separate USB soundcard just for voice comms?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *k0rnh0li0*
> 
> stealth whats your username PM me cause me and scutzi are using mumble and TS
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Stealth_Pyro/
> 
> All are free to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually play on my own Mumble server with friends though man. If we can all merge into one I'm down, I just really dislike TS/Vent after using Mumble.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm not in any of those videos, but I have my own Mumble server. People use Teamspeak/Ventrilo/Mumble to voice chat. DxTory is a video recording program that lets you add multiple audio sources to the recording, so you can record the game audio coming from your sound card, the VOIP voices coming from your USB audio device, etc. I'm not sure if FRAPS has the same ability to add multiple audio sources.
> 
> 
> 
> Separate USB soundcard just for voice comms?
Click to expand...

I use a cheap little USB headset for my VOIP, so that I hear my friends through my ear while still playing my game in 5.1







I just don't like hearing VOIP through speakers while gaming, it irritates me.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Stealth_Pyro/
> All are free to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually play on my own Mumble server with friends though man. If we can all merge into one I'm down, I just really dislike TS/Vent after using Mumble.


mumble is the best I agree!


----------



## OverClocker55

COD= 40fps=SH****T!
BF3=30fps=SMOOTH LIKE BUTTER


----------



## Nocturin

mmmk.


----------



## Shodhanth

Would love to play with you guys sometime.








Moi stats
But the time zones are very very different so in all probability you might be playing in high ping servers in the middle of the night for me.








How do you guys have such good accuracy? Avoided Support class or more of Recon because for me Recon was a no-no from the beginning. I leveled it up using all-kits and HC servers+bolt actions and primarily the SKS post patch.








As for my favorite combo I personally love the AK-74M heavy barrel, underslung rail and Kobra RDS. :3


----------



## Blackout621

I just finished a match on console with 46,000 XP.

I feel good.


----------



## [email protected]

Seriously? A few posts and nobody bothered to assit me in which FXAA injector i should attempt to use?


----------



## OverClocker55

My AMD Radeon HD 5570 1GB does good


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seriously? A few posts and nobody bothered to assit me in which FXAA injector i should attempt to use?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What do you recommend is the best FXAA injector to download?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/189991-fxaa-injector-danoc1-fuer-battlefield-3-update-danoc1-v1-3-beta-download.html
> or
> http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3-pc/1454675-better-sharper-custom-fxaa-injector.html
> I am using the second link and already using a CUSTOM config from someone else who made it on the very bottom of the link. Sharper and little bright FXAA injector link.
> I still think and experimenting others to see which is better.
> I keep hearing Danoc is better but isn't so sure. Gonna wanna hear a little more from others who use it too. Thanks for your input and have a great weekend and good hunting!


I use the bottom one with a settings file found elsewhere.


Spoiler: Warning: CODE!



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25;  // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.6
#define CoefBlur 1.5

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.18
#define Sharpen_val0 0.9

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 8 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 3.5; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 3.5; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 3.5; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 3.5; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.01 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 4.50 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.89 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.10
#define Exposure 0.00
#define Saturation 1.5 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift 0.0 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 2 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 0.65 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.65 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.025;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seriously? A few posts and nobody bothered to assit me in which FXAA injector i should attempt to use?


I personally like Danoc's and a custom config.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seriously? A few posts and nobody bothered to assit me in which FXAA injector i should attempt to use?


I use Danoc 1.25. I like the blue tint. Hate the brown tint in 1.3.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> COD= 40fps=SH****T!
> BF3=30fps=SMOOTH LIKE BUTTER


Huh, I'm getting COD(latest) locked to 90FPS limiter, COD(older) 140-200FPS and both feel like it. BF3 75-110FPS feels like below 60


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> My AMD Radeon HD 5570 1GB does good


Usher doesn't go with Bf3.


----------



## Cyrilmak

All feel free to add me: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Cyrilmak/ also sent in a join request to one of the OCN platoons. Started playing pretty heavily a couple days ago. Even bought *gasp* the vehicle and support unlocks heh.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Usher doesn't go with Bf3.


oh he does *exually well..


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> oh he does *exually well..


wut


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> oh he does *exually well..


Usher bromance


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawnoen*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but how are you talking to eachother over mics during gameplay. Talking about video posted above.
> Also, how are you recording this? FRAPS does the game and other audio at once?


Use msi after burner for all your recordings. Trust me it's the best.


----------



## OverClocker55

+

=


----------



## snoball

Anyone looking to play?

llabons < soldier name, looking for some RUSH


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Anyone looking to play?
> llabons < soldier name, looking for some RUSH


just sent you a friend request, lets plant some mcoms


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> *Oh god snip*


Uhm...


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Use msi after burner for all your recordings. Trust me it's the best.


Only thing is I don't think there is a way to record your own voice with afterburner so you will have everyone else talking on ts/vent/mumble but not your own voice.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Only thing is I don't think there is a way to record your own voice with afterburner so you will have everyone else talking on ts/vent/mumble but not your own voice.


Well not your own, but I think everybody eles'. Even so, you could record yours with sound recorder, everybody eles' with ts and the game with ab. But, that would be a lot of work for a short clip.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Only thing is I don't think there is a way to record your own voice with afterburner so you will have everyone else talking on ts/vent/mumble but not your own voice.


I suppose you could turn "listen to this device" on in the microphone settings of windows. You'd hear yourself talk through your speakers though, which might make it hard to talk.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> just sent you a friend request, lets plant some mcoms


Me too. 4th place in queue to join your game..


----------



## OverClocker55

Sushi


----------



## Nocturin

oh my. what sort of savagery did i just witness?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Me too. 4th place in queue to join your game..


good playing with you too, I had to reboot and then ended up on the other team!







just sent ya a friend request in BL.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> good playing with you too, I had to reboot and then ended up on the other team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sent ya a friend request in BL.


We still kicked ass as a team!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> We still kicked ass as a team!


uh curse words:::
:
:
:


----------



## IronWill1991

Don't watch this at night, guys.


----------



## stevman17

Anyone down for some co-op? I need the G3A3. My soldier name is Stevman17.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Anyone down for some co-op? I need the G3A3. My soldier name is Stevman17.


Added


----------



## calavera

Anyone use the AN-94? I just started using it and started to suck simultaneously.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Don't watch this at night, guys.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That video was nuts. That guys got some talent. I love all his videos. They're meme worthy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevman17*
> 
> Anyone down for some co-op? I need the G3A3. My soldier name is Stevman17.


added you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone use the AN-94? I just started using it and started to suck simultaneously.


I had the same problem. if it defaulted to the single shot i would be better, but the burst ( 2 round ) isn't accurate at the ranges I normally aim for. The bullets split instead of grouping together. I tested before i unlocked the heavy barrel, so i need to test the spread for me again. if its better after attaching the heavy barrel i'll stick with it until i unlock the foregrip. I'm leaning towards the "i just suck with this gun" though.

then i switched back to the sks and started climbing the leader board







.


----------



## IronWill1991

I just finished uploading my last SQDM video. I finally unlocked my gun after that match.


----------



## C64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone use the AN-94? I just started using it and started to suck simultaneously.


AN-94 is my new main gun. It doesn't seem as powerful post patch as I remember but I like having the burst fire. It still seems to "jam" if you fire too quickly which they were supposed to fix but it only happened twice last match I played.

Big issue is close range since the recoil sucks full auto and the burst puts you at a disadvantage. Got some lucky burst headshots and won a few close range fights but it was mostly luck since any other full auto assult gun does better close up.

Got it fitted with kobra sight, rail(M320), and heavy barrel


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## raptorxrx

^nice! I don't play Recon much, so my best sniper is the L96. I'm currently about to unlock the M40A5.


----------



## Caz

So, I'm thinking of starting the thread for the BF3 Montage I would like to start.

Anyone have any last thoughts on how I should set it up...

Basically I see me starting the thread something like this....

'Getting back into editing' BF3 Montage

After roughly 9 months of not editing at all. I want to get back into the Video Editing scene. I am building a new rig in a few weeks, and the rig is a general upgrade in all my components, but mostly it will be used for future Video Editing and maybe a little gaming. My current rig edits HD video okay, but not anywhere near as good as I wish it could. (Please don't start a discussion of what I should upgrade to...it is set in stone and this is about the montage).

What this is, and what this isn't:

This is going to be a very laid back process. I am not making any profit off of this, and I am not setting any deadlines. Just trying to get the skills back going again, and the creative juices flowing.

This is going to be a community project through OCN, and I will be doing a clip collection phase for all of you. There will be a set standard of quality for all submitted clips. I will be giving out credit for each clip and who it belongs to.

This is not going to be a 'OFFICIAL OCN BF3 MONTAGE'...just something to get me back into the Editing game...and I need something to work on, that is of decent quality.

This is not going to be a OVER EDITED Montage...I am a simple editor. I like my effects, my pans and crops my camera movement...and a few other things...but I don't do any 3D animation. I might look into having someone develop a Intro for me...but other than that, it will all be in house. I will be the only one with the clips other than yourself.

Break.

(Back to my post) What do you guys think? What should I change...I just want to make this as welcoming and presentable as possible...Keep in mind I JUST wrote this up...and it will be edited for grammar, spell check, and a few other things. I will add a few references of my work. But, I plan on editing my posts a lot on the thread due to changing information.

Thoughts? Thanks everyone who helped get this going with your opinions.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


Very nice.

Two things to report today:

1) FINALLY got my KDR above 1. It is now 1.001








2) Camping snipers hate the M320 more the _anyone_!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27776034/1/328550580/
Whuh? You're gonna hide in that corner surrounded by your claymores..? *BOOP* No. You're not.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of starting the thread for the BF3 Montage I would like to start.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: lots of text
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any last thoughts on how I should set it up...
> Basically I see me starting the thread something like this....
> 'Getting back into editing' BF3 Montage
> 
> After roughly 9 months of not editing at all. I want to get back into the Video Editing scene. I am building a new rig in a few weeks, and the rig is a general upgrade in all my components, but mostly it will be used for future Video Editing and maybe a little gaming. My current rig edits HD video okay, but not anywhere near as good as I wish it could. (Please don't start a discussion of what I should upgrade to...it is set in stone and this is about the montage).
> What this is, and what this isn't:
> This is going to be a very laid back process. I am not making any profit off of this, and I am not setting any deadlines. Just trying to get the skills back going again, and the creative juices flowing.
> This is going to be a community project through OCN, and I will be doing a clip collection phase for all of you. There will be a set standard of quality for all submitted clips. I will be giving out credit for each clip and who it belongs to.
> This is not going to be a 'OFFICIAL OCN BF3 MONTAGE'...just something to get me back into the Editing game...and I need something to work on, that is of decent quality.
> This is not going to be a OVER EDITED Montage...I am a simple editor. I like my effects, my pans and crops my camera movement...and a few other things...but I don't do any 3D animation. I might look into having someone develop a Intro for me...but other than that, it will all be in house. I will be the only one with the clips other than yourself.
> Break.
> (Back to my post) What do you guys think? What should I change...I just want to make this as welcoming and presentable as possible...Keep in mind I JUST wrote this up...and it will be edited for grammar, spell check, and a few other things. I will add a few references of my work. But, I plan on editing my posts a lot on the thread due to changing information.
> Thoughts? Thanks everyone who helped get this going with your opinions.:thumb
> 
> 
> :


I can get some of my sniping as soon as ivy-bridge is out. Currently I am already using like 80-90% of cpu, so video destroys my fps.


----------



## snoball

To the MONTAGE

Gimme a MIN recorded requirement. Res and FPS.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> To the MONTAGE
> Gimme a MIN recorded requirement. Res and FPS.


Thats the tricky part. For example I played on 360 (I don't care who plays on what platform for the montage...just as an example) and I recorded with my Blackmagic Intensity Pro at [email protected] it is a [email protected] signal...so idk there.

I will post a number of videos as the minimum requirement, showcasing the big 3 in quality. Res, FPS, and Compression.

I would like to set a low point as [email protected]@Low for PC...and maybe [email protected]@Best Compression for Consoles...but then again thats where it gets shaky. I mean I know a majority of players out there on PC play at ^those settings or higher...and most are way higher...but if anyone on here plays on console (like I still do (trying to get use to KB)) it will be much harder to differentiate. I think a video example will be best. With explanation of certain parts, if you get my drift.
Quote:


> I can get some of my sniping as soon as ivy-bridge is out. Currently I am already using like 80-90% of cpu, so video destroys my fps.


It doesn't matter as long as your over ^those settings, and recording with good compression.

Yes the files will be big. But get over it. It won't be that bad. Again, there is no timetable on this. So I can wait for almost anything(but I won't wait for people just to make footage...lol).


----------



## Caz

Okay here you go...just uploaded a clip to showcase quality or lack there of.




As you can see, at about :15 that at the top of the frame, it kinda chops. The overall quality of the clip is degraded from computer>youtube. On the tube it looks a lot worse than it does on my machine offline. This is why I will be asking for people to send clips to me via Skype...only problem with that theory is it is somewhat unsafe as people could send me some junk. But I have a pretty killer Security setup and I think we are all in this for the right reasons.

In terms of quality this is the lowest it should be. This was on console....(copy and pasted from youtube.....)
Quote:


> Thought I would quickly upload a little clip from a few days ago to show the quality of a Blackmagic Intensity Pro [email protected] Compressed. File is ~155MB in size, video bit rate is 90mbps, audio is 440kbps. 50 seconds in duration. Took me ~8minutes to upload on a 15Mbps down and 3Mbps up connection.


----------



## scutzi128

Would you be able to pull files from me off my ftp server and do you want them to be pre edited meaning so we only include good parts and not a whole match?


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone on right now that wants to play and use the OCN mumble server msg me in game., Nevermind.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Would you be able to pull files from me off my ftp server and do you want them to be pre edited meaning so we only include good parts and not a whole match?


Not sure what a FTP server is. But, yes, thats why I call them clips...because they are only a clip of a whole match.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone on right now that wants to play and use the OCN mumble server msg me in game., Nevermind.


Looking for 2-3 others to make a squad and play and communicate on vent,mumble or whatever. Im in game now send me and invite with vent/TS info if you want to get some teamwork going.I'm a fairly decent player. not that great of a chopper pilot but a hell of a gunner, Just got TV missles unlocked also.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Not sure what a FTP server is. But, yes, thats why I call them clips...because they are only a clip of a whole match.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Would you be able to pull files from me off my ftp server and do you want them to be pre edited meaning so we only include good parts and not a whole match?


were you able to record that revive chain in 2nd floor near A?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Transfer_Protocol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Would you be able to pull files from me off my ftp server and do you want them to be pre edited meaning so we only include good parts and not a whole match?


Do you guys suggest a certain client?


----------



## snoball

I played some TDM using the Jackhammer, last assignment weapon, SO MUCH FUN!

I strongly recommend you unlock it.

Even recorded some of it! Apperently 720p 50 FPS is too much for my recording software. It has lag









720p 30 seems to be the highest I can do without having lag in the video.

I am recording with MSI Afterburner, don't have a FRAPS license.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I played some TDM using the Jackhammer, last assignment weapon, SO MUCH FUN!
> I strongly recommend you unlock it.
> Even recorded some of it! Apperently 720p 50 FPS is too much for my recording software. It has lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 720p 30 seems to be the highest I can do without having lag in the video.
> I am recording with MSI Afterburner, don't have a FRAPS license.


the jackhammer is awesome! I love how fast it reloads!


----------



## calavera

good god. I just had a very good game. 500 ticket rush server, 45 minutes, 40k points as recon.


----------



## ruarcs30

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27807185/1/352366075/

ProspectDk is an good pilot I must say


----------



## Fr0sty

guys join this server

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/fb7e84bc-df02-41a0-a289-8235098d53e7/AcE-24-7-Firestorm-Caspian-1p-start-inst-vehicle-spawn/

25k tickets firestorm server LOL


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> guys join this server
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/fb7e84bc-df02-41a0-a289-8235098d53e7/AcE-24-7-Firestorm-Caspian-1p-start-inst-vehicle-spawn/
> 25k tickets firestorm server LOL


32 players 25,000 tickets, lol eh got 10 hours spare?


----------



## raptorxrx

Spring Break for me!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I played some TDM using the Jackhammer, last assignment weapon, SO MUCH FUN!
> I strongly recommend you unlock it.
> Even recorded some of it! Apperently 720p 50 FPS is too much for my recording software. It has lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 720p 30 seems to be the highest I can do without having lag in the video.
> I am recording with MSI Afterburner, don't have a FRAPS license.












FRAPS is pretty much numbero uno on quality. I think there is another that is really good just can't remember the name of it.


----------



## ReckNball

just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game


----------



## raptorxrx

^INSANE!

Does the thing on the back have a use? That is sweet, makes me want to do that to my Scout...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2122359/width/467/height/700
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2122289/width/560/height/700


^ Is that a CM Storm Scout? Yes it is. Very nice work, you have talent. I'd love some sort of BF3 work on my HAF.

Are those actual holes in the window? How did you do that?


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I didn't spoke much, however *either a woman or young boy sure talk a lot*. No offense if it is a boy. I don't mind though, it's better than silence.


I thought the same thing but didn't want to say it, LOL


----------



## raptorxrx

^I thought you were making fun of him, but it wasn't that bad. Than I watched the video and went oh......


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^I thought you were making fun of him, but it wasn't that bad. Than I watched the video and went oh......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I thought the same thing but didn't want to say it, LOL


^_^


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I thought the same thing but didn't want to say it, LOL


HAHA! I think you mean overclocker55







And that is a little boy







At least when the game has 18 years age limit,hehehe









Edit: I meant no offence overclocker. Your voice will prob. get lower any day now







And it is what you say that matters, not the voice witch says it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> HAHA! I think you mean overclocker55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is a little boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least when the game has 18 years age limit,hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I meant no offence overclocker. Your voice will prob. get lower any day now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it is what you say that matters, not the voice witch says it










thanks


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


You recovered from your Beieber fever already? I hope that's not a man in your avatar now.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> FRAPS is pretty much numbero uno on quality. I think there is another that is really good just can't remember the name of it.


Dxtory. UI is a bit difficult to work with, but it's brilliant. Allows you to add multiple audio channels as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is awesome! Good job man


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You recovered from your Beieber fever already? I hope that's not a man in your avatar now.


lol JB for life bro


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> You recovered from your Beieber fever already? I hope that's not a man in your avatar now.


Haha! I have yet to recover from my mozart fever! Lasted for quite some time now,hehe.

If thats not a man then im getting ashamed,hehe


----------



## Faster_is_better

Tip for reviving: Aim at the head/neck and it actually works better if you are 3-4ft away (paddle to face). That's why standing revives work well. It doesn't make much sense, but that's how I get them done.

Just noticed in our SQDM you missed 1 or 2 and someone else was complaining about it not working.


----------



## raptorxrx

You can revive from farther away than I thought... Learned that yesterday.

I totally agree with you.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Dxtory. UI is a bit difficult to work with, but it's brilliant. Allows you to add multiple audio channels as well.
> That is awesome! Good job man


ba-bam. Thats it. Everyone says that is the one to go for. I like my fraps though.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Dxtory. UI is a bit difficult to work with, but it's brilliant. Allows you to add multiple audio channels as well.
> That is awesome! Good job man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ba-bam. Thats it. Everyone says that is the one to go for. I like my fraps though.
Click to expand...

I have both, and I have to say DxTory is better. MUCH less CPU impact, equal/better quality, multiple audio sources, and the videos are smaller in filesize.


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^INSANE!
> Does the thing on the back have a use? That is sweet, makes me want to do that to my Scout...


THX and yes thats my Water rez on ant120mm rad on the back.








and yes they are holes in the plex. also that i did with my dermal and the holes in the case it self are .45 cal. holes modded at the range lol . the motherboard is flipped and tri fans r put up front .



Thanks all check out some of my other builds I'm working on
WWW.ARSENALGAMINGRIGS.COM


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Enjoy it guys, I can't stop laughing:


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Enjoy it guys, I can't stop laughing:


I want one of those!


----------



## Faster_is_better

That jet had some good camouflage


----------



## BradleyW

It blends in well with trees i think.


----------



## oomalikoo

the kickback is just freaking stupid. I cant even tell what im shooting at.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have both, and I have to say DxTory is better. MUCH less CPU impact, equal/better quality, multiple audio sources, and the videos are smaller in filesize.


And then when you try and buy a license it is $44 (3600 yen). Think fraps is $37.

Edit - Nvm. Got it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game


Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts










Lol


----------



## [email protected]

ikr


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts


wow lol check out my other builds i have or go to my site or my facebook i"m sry you don't thinks its one of my builds but i will take a new pic of it and give you a big kiss my aas with your name on the paper lol will thats help or ask BILL OWENS he'll let you know its mine or ask Lee Harrington to great modders will both lol at you .

and as far as the spec. sabertooth p67 MB 1155 i7 WC / evga 560ti WC / 2 WD 1tb. intel 60g ssd for OS COOLER MASTER 600W SILENT PRO HEATKILLER WATERBLOCK ON GPU AND XPS ON CHIP . OVER 40 HR. OF BUILD TIME . SO DON'T HATE .


----------



## Krazee

Woot three day weekend, gonna tear it up this weekend


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts
Click to expand...

I will vouch for this build.. I know he built it. You can say what you want but I know he shot it with his own pistol to get the bullet holes.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unimatrixzero*
> 
> he shot it with his own pistol to get the bullet holes.










Now that's hardcore!


----------



## raptorxrx

^And there you have it folks!

Could you still put the paper next to it to prove it to the non-believers? lol

It does happen though when people claim work that's not their's, so take it as a compliment. They thought it was that good.


----------



## alexvdl

I can vouch for ReckNball also as I know this is his mod, an exceptional mod from a skilled modder


----------



## unimatrixzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^And there you have it folks!
> 
> Could you still put the paper next to it to prove it to the non-believers? lol
> 
> It does happen though when people claim work that's not their's, so take it as a compliment. They thought it was that good.


Amen Brother. it really is that good. The Mobo was reversed and the Hard drives are mounted on a piece of Plexiglass at a 45 degree angle.. its an Awesome build.. The window is actually a cut out.


----------



## Pcjunkie209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts
Click to expand...

Really?? So just because Otis aka RecknBall only has 10 posts he has to be a fake? Wow maybe I'm a fake too then because I don't have 4000+ posts and an 87rep. I know him personally and this is his mod. O BTW u can go here in the archive from 2011 March and September issue that's MY rep!!! Lmao!
http://computerpoweruser.com

http://pcjunkiemods.com


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^And there you have it folks!
> Could you still put the paper next to it to prove it to the non-believers? lol
> It does happen though when people claim work that's not their's, so take it as a compliment. They thought it was that good.


oh ya i will be taking a pic when i'm out of work . i just gave this rig away to one of my sone foe doing good in school but its still in my house . iknow people steal pics all the time but befor you tell someone its not there work check out more of ther stuff so you don't look like an ass when they come back at u. and raptorxrx it is a compliment you r right and thx . post a pic later


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Enjoy it guys, I can't stop laughing:












The blur hurts my eyes though.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Anyone having problems logging in or launching?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> just sharing my Battlefield 3 Case MOD . Love this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2122359/width/467/height/700[
> http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2122289/width/560/height/700
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry i have a hard time believing this is your case. Not to mention you don't have specs posted and you might likely stole this off the internet and plus photoshopped it. I wanna see a HAND written username and time and OCN on a paper sitting NEXT to it then i'll have evidence it is YOUR mod and you actually made it. Mr. 10 posts
Click to expand...











http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=220467&viewmode=author


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anyone having problems logging in or launching?


I can't log in either - wrong email or password, apparently. And I was on Battlelog only 10 minutes ago .. Authentication servers are down again, maybe?


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I can't log in either - wrong email or password, apparently. And I was on Battlelog only 10 minutes ago .. Authentication servers are down again, maybe?


Yeah it says i have wrong password. I know its correct cause i can log into origin lol


----------



## kcuestag

Gotta love EA for ruining our Friday night gaming.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Gotta love EA for ruining our Friday night gaming.


I know how you feel.


----------



## calavera

you know it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Damn is not a bad word because it was printed in Newsweek...

Damn you EA. Yours truly.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Bahahaha i seriously laughed so hard at that picture


----------



## ReckNball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pcjunkie209*
> 
> Really?? So just because Otis aka RecknBall only has 10 posts he has to be a fake? Wow maybe I'm a fake too then because I don't have 4000+ posts and an 87rep. I know him personally and this is his mod. O BTW u can go here in the archive from 2011 March and September issue that's MY rep!!! Lmao!
> http://computerpoweruser.com
> http://pcjunkiemods.com


lol thx guys some people kill me and i never get mad:thumb:


----------



## raptorxrx

Pcjunkie, it's alright. Your ok. You truly are. lol


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like they fixed it.


----------



## raptorxrx

I still can't log in. If that's what you mean...
Quote:


> Looks like they fixed it.


----------



## oomalikoo

I just logged off, but i was in for like 2 hours.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Same, but when I go to log back in... Nope.


----------



## kcuestag

Well it should be working fine now.

I have seen my server go from 30/64 to 64/64 within a minute, that's the fastest time I have ever seen my server fill up.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well it should be working fine now.
> I have seen my server go from 30/64 to 64/64 within a minute, that's the fastest time I have ever seen my server fill up.


hmm my bf3 is crashing or disconnecting every time I join a server


----------



## Pcjunkie209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Pcjunkie, it's alright. Your ok. You truly are. lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

wow.... COS clan server kicked me for being too good....I guess being in a LAV and them not being able to kill me warrants a kick... dumb admins...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> wow.... COS clan server kicked me for being too good....I guess being in a LAV and them not being able to kill me warrants a kick... dumb admins...


If you're better than the admin, then you must be cheating!


----------



## Cyrilmak

It took a bit of time finding the OCN 32 and 64 man servers, simply searching overclock, didn't come up with either of them. OCN found one of them though. Someone needs to fix the forum where it lists our servers.

Anyways feel free to add me, would love to play with fellow OCN'ers: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Cyrilmak/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyrilmak*
> 
> It took a bit of time finding the OCN 32 and 64 man servers, simply searching overclock, didn't come up with either of them. OCN found one of them though. Someone needs to fix the forum where it lists our servers.
> Anyways feel free to add me, would love to play with fellow OCN'ers: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Cyrilmak/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 32 players 25,000 tickets, lol eh got 10 hours spare?


crashed because punkbuster didnt get a key packet









260 kills around 170 deaths + 110 000 score + tons of ribbons and medals

:O

i'll post the battlereport once it goes live.. if it ever does

and we still have 10 000 tickets to go through LOL and i was ready to do a marathon on that map


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Do you guys suggest a certain client?


You can just use firefox.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> crashed because punkbuster didnt get a key packet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 260 kills around 170 deaths + 110 000 score + tons of ribbons and medals
> :O
> i'll post the battlereport once it goes live.. if it ever does
> and we still have 10 000 tickets to go through LOL and i was ready to do a marathon on that map


I was disconnected later, too. And then we had these idiots who would c4 the chopper when we were in, block the spawn, ect.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know it.


Woo woo woo~ Something Went Wrong!


----------



## Cyrilmak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Woo woo woo~ Something Went Wrong!


LOL


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReckNball*
> 
> wow lol check out my other builds i have or go to my site or my facebook i"m sry you don't thinks its one of my builds but i will take a new pic of it and give you a big kiss my aas with your name on the paper lol will thats help or ask BILL OWENS he'll let you know its mine or ask Lee Harrington to great modders will both lol at you .
> and as far as the spec. sabertooth p67 MB 1155 i7 WC / evga 560ti WC / 2 WD 1tb. intel 60g ssd for OS COOLER MASTER 600W SILENT PRO HEATKILLER WATERBLOCK ON GPU AND XPS ON CHIP . OVER 40 HR. OF BUILD TIME . SO DON'T HATE .


Oh i am not hating dude. Just that sometimes people go to extremes to lie. I seen it happen in OCN a few years ago but you're all good dude. Kudos to your mod I love it. Where and how did you get these done at? What was the budget for the case modding only? I'll have to backtrack the comments and see what you had posted then i would probably get my answers lol.


----------



## scutzi128

Good games tonight guys (YonderGod, Infection,fat jet dude, Jammon)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I was disconnected later, too. And then we had these idiots who would c4 the chopper when we were in, block the spawn, ect.


i guess we wont have a battle repport then


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Good games tonight guys (YonderGod, Infection,fat jet dude, Jammon)


Yeah it was nice to be able to play some objective game types without getting pissed because everybody on my team sucks. I've been just playing a lot of TDM lately because of that.

That last game was funny, I got 15 kills with my pistol and the other 1 was a nade I think.


----------



## Fr0sty

it seems some people actually buy the express unlock bf3 pack

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624963979899/1/

LOL and they are having issues with those too


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it seems some people actually buy the express unlock bf3 pack
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624963979899/1/
> LOL and they are having issues with those too


I'm not gonna lie. No sympathy here.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it seems some people actually buy the express unlock bf3 pack
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624963979899/1/
> LOL and they are having issues with those too


I was going to buy the unlock but instead I got Gotham City Impostors on Origin


----------



## PARTON

Server browser wont show pings this morning unless I go to favs and then the pings are really bad =>400ms. My ping to google is 30 so it's not on my end.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## oomalikoo

stealth pyro left me


----------



## ruarcs30

Why are you playing normal mode? I want your input.

Personaly, at the time, i find it more fitting to play hk. alittle more realistic than nm, my personal opinion. When did soldiers get so tough that they can go on after taking 1-2-3-4-5-6 bullets to the body, its just stupid. Personaly i want 1 hit disarm/kill for people. In real life, hit from a bullet in the for.ex. under arm is taking him out of the battle.......

And then there is the 3d marking.... As if everyone in the battlefield has communications....LOL

So why choose normal mode?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Why are you playing normal mode? I want your input.
> Personaly, at the time, i find it more fitting to play hk. alittle more realistic than nm, my personal opinion. When did soldiers get so tough that they can go on after taking 1-2-3-4-5-6 bullets to the body, its just stupid. Personaly i want 1 hit disarm/kill for people. In real life, hit from a bullet in the for.ex. under arm is taking him out of the battle.......
> And then there is the 3d marking.... As if everyone in the battlefield has communications....LOL
> So why choose normal mode?


watch act of valor


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> it seems some people actually buy the express unlock bf3 pack
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624963979899/1/
> LOL and they are having issues with those too


Oh God.... Has 1 single thing released for this game _not_ been a complete mess..?

*sigh*

Oh well, off to play BF3


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> watch act of valor


Pardon? Act of valor?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Pardon? Act of valor?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_of_Valor


----------



## Amhro

oh god this is sooooooooooooooooooo awesome
















hope it hasnt been posted yet


----------



## Nocturin

anyone down for some games tonight?


----------



## OverClocker55

I find it amazing that I'm happy with this card and might not get a $$$ card ( gtx 580's680's)


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I find it amazing that I'm happy with this card and might not get a $$$ card ( gtx 580's680's)


definitely should crossfire them! (connector?)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> definitely should crossfire them! (connector?)


there is none lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> oh god this is sooooooooooooooooooo awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it hasnt been posted yet


lol the Frag one was posted, but I hadn't seen their new one, so epic.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just had 2 awesome sniper matches! Not a single non-headshot kill.

1st. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28006527/1/230809634/ Attacking mvp.

2nd. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28008066/1/230809634/ Only mvp 3, but no deaths or revives.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> anyone down for some games tonight?


Ill most likely be on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just had 2 awesome sniper matches! Not a single non-headshot kill.
> 
> 1st. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28006527/1/230809634/ Attacking mvp.
> 
> 2nd. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28008066/1/230809634/ Only mvp 3, but no deaths or revives.


Nice, I'm not to fond of the snipers on that map, they are a pain both on my team and on the enemy side. Always hiding in good spots watching a little opening and picking me off. Or in the case of being on my side, sitting somewhere that isn't useful and waiting for someone to pop up... Radio beacons are nice though if they actually drop one.

I actually ended up picking up someones m98 because my assault rifle ran out of ammo... on this same map last night. I got 1 double kill with it, and about 3 or 4 more kills just picking off a few people before I found another gun lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, I'm not to fond of the snipers on that map, they are a pain both on my team and on the enemy side. Always hiding in good spots watching a little opening and picking me off. Or in the case of being on my side, sitting somewhere that isn't useful and waiting for someone to pop up... Radio beacons are nice though if they actually drop one.
> I actually ended up picking up someones m98 because my assault rifle ran out of ammo... on this same map last night. I got 1 double kill with it, and about 3 or 4 more kills just picking off a few people before I found another gun lol


Most people are not fond of snipers.







But, It's usually that you have 20 bad sks snipers who suck and would be much better rushing. Asides someone needs to counter-snipe. I have actually done so good sniping on that map, the enemy team quit sniping.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, I'm not to fond of the snipers on that map, they are a pain both on my team and on the enemy side. Always hiding in good spots watching a little opening and picking me off. Or in the case of being on my side, sitting somewhere that isn't useful and waiting for someone to pop up... Radio beacons are nice though if they actually drop one.
> I actually ended up picking up someones m98 because my assault rifle ran out of ammo... on this same map last night. I got 1 double kill with it, and about 3 or 4 more kills just picking off a few people before I found another gun lol
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are not fond of snipers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, It's usually that you have 20 bad sks snipers who suck and would be much better rushing. Asides someone needs to counter-snipe. I have actually done so good sniping on that map, the enemy team quit sniping.
Click to expand...

lol good, I'd rather have a few more people rushing up than sitting back at the end of a tunnel exchanging bullets with other snipers. That map can be aggravating and amazing at any time. Some of the time you have to spam chat and hope a few people are watching to keep from getting totally overrun... Most of the time you have to spam the chat telling to PUSH forward (if you are US) or to AT LEAST HOLD THEM BACK (RU). Seems like most people just want to get to their spots and spam whatever they can or camp. It's quite the fine balance, just a few coordinated and good players can upset the balance either way, then it gets interesting.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Why are you playing normal mode? I want your input.
> Personaly, at the time, i find it more fitting to play hk. alittle more realistic than nm, my personal opinion. When did soldiers get so tough that they can go on after taking 1-2-3-4-5-6 bullets to the body, its just stupid. Personaly i want 1 hit disarm/kill for people. In real life, hit from a bullet in the for.ex. under arm is taking him out of the battle.......
> And then there is the 3d marking.... As if everyone in the battlefield has communications....LOL
> So why choose normal mode?


I choose normal mode because I want to see my ammo count, my health, my vehicle health and ammo status. I want killcam to show who killed me and where did that guy come from. I played HC while back, it wasn't really fun compared to normal mode. If you're complaining about 3D spotting and I'm surprised you didn't say anything about mini-map. The mini-map shows the enemy's location very accurately even he's moving. Might well as add 3D marking.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Why are you playing normal mode? I want your input.
> Personaly, at the time, i find it more fitting to play hk. alittle more realistic than nm, my personal opinion. When did soldiers get so tough that they can go on after taking 1-2-3-4-5-6 bullets to the body, its just stupid. Personaly i want 1 hit disarm/kill for people. In real life, hit from a bullet in the for.ex. under arm is taking him out of the battle.......
> And then there is the 3d marking.... As if everyone in the battlefield has communications....LOL
> So why choose normal mode?


Oh god, not this again









We play normal mode because it is more fun to us.

If I wanted realistic I would go do something in rl or at least play ARMA or something.

Also, I'm not trying to start another argument, this is just MY OPINION, you can disagree with it if you want, but I think normal takes more skill to be good. In HC whoever starts shooting first wins, in normal if you're good enough and fast enough you can turn around and headshot someone who is shooting you in the back. Yes I know this isn't realistic, but like I said, *I* don't care if it's realistic.


----------



## kcuestag

This is the Battlefield 3 thread, not the show your computer thread, please stop the off topic.

On another side I just got banned from Punkbuster for 2 minutes:

*Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'kcuestag' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006*

Any ideas? I played fine this evening and I did not install anytthing new.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is the Battlefield 3 thread, not the show your computer thread, please stop the off topic.
> On another side I just got banned from Punkbuster for 2 minutes:
> *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'kcuestag' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006*
> Any ideas? I played fine this evening and I did not install anytthing new.


1. sorry I was just so happy for BF3..
2nd. I got kicked alot for random reasons today with PB


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Punkbuster was tired of getting beat up by much better anti-cheat clients so it took it out on some innocent people.


----------



## kcuestag

I got kicked for another 2 minutes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I got kicked for another 2 minutes.


was it on your server?


----------



## snoball

Caz, if you still patrol in here I got FRAPS. 720p 60 FPS is stunning. Massive improvement over MSI.


----------



## raptorxrx

Well. Last night the Explorer.dll turned corrupt and I had to do a fresh install as my HDD was corrupted, and I couldn't even boot into windows, and today BF3 is still downloading all 4.5gb's worth of patch'es....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Punkbuster was tired of getting beat up by much better anti-cheat clients so it took it out on some innocent people.


Perhaps PB just got fed up with him ignoring her questions, and decided to give you a lil kick.









Such is the fun of BF3 + PB, the little things that drive you up the wall eh?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> was it on your server?


Yeah, restarted and it's all good now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, restarted and it's all good now.


Nice I will be joining with my [NEW] GTX 580 3GB!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is the Battlefield 3 thread, not the show your computer thread, please stop the off topic.
> On another side I just got banned from Punkbuster for 2 minutes:
> *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'kcuestag' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006*
> Any ideas? I played fine this evening and I did not install anytthing new.


You are hacking.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> You are hacking.


don't u ever ever ever ever ever ever everrrrr call my friend hacking


----------



## JCG




----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*


JCG you feeling like this?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is the Battlefield 3 thread, not the show your computer thread, please stop the off topic.
> On another side I just got banned from Punkbuster for 2 minutes:
> *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'kcuestag' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006*
> Any ideas? I played fine this evening and I did not install anytthing new.


I've had issue's for the last 2 days with PB. Close out Origin, install/update PB manually and that seems to have fixed most issues. I still have the odd issue with a small number of servers, but that's probably on their end.

Overclocker55 and Kcuestag are bother hackers.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> You are hacking.


Must be that, removed my aimbot and it worked.









/Ironic.

PS: A system reboot solved it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> don't u ever ever ever ever ever ever everrrrr call *my friend* hacking


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This is the Battlefield 3 thread, not the show your computer thread, please stop the off topic.
> 
> On another side I just got banned from Punkbuster for 2 minutes:
> 
> *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'kcuestag' (for 2 minutes) ... Violation (IGNORING QUERIES) #9006*
> 
> Any ideas? I played fine this evening and I did not install anytthing new.


stop hacking bro


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Must be that, removed my aimbot and it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /Ironic.
> PS: A system reboot solved it.


it was joke..


----------



## Blackout621

Had my best match yet, went 81-45 on Op Metro. We got pummeled and were in US Deployment the entire game, but I just put a 3.4x scope on my AN-94 and pwned some n00bs.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I like it when I got kicked from a server twice for "stealing" the enemy LAV....when the enemy drove the LAV down to the Mcom stations to arm it, then they all jumped out, I jumped in....walla fair and square....guess not in the eyes of the 10yr old admin...

oh well.

Did anyone tell dice that bullets come out of the barrel of a gun?



Looks like nobody did....


----------



## raptorxrx

Dude. That's wrong. They come out of the *side of the scope.* Newblet's these days. Wow.
/Sarcasm.

Nice DICE/EA.


----------



## TheYonderGod

LOL I owned this game so hard... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28040800/1/373886055/

I owe a lot of my score to my team sucking at defending a plant so I had to re-plant a bunch of times.


----------



## decimator

I love my AN-94







. Had a kill streak of 30 going.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/28041576/1/363819150/

If it wasn't for that other dude rolling around in the LAV all game, I'd be the top fragger














.


----------



## Bluemustang

Just played a game and noticed that my ping in battlelog said 60 and in game says 30, which is it?


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Insane game! still hurt my hk though.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28046701/1/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Insane game! still hurt my hk though.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28046701/1/


it was fun


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decimator*
> 
> I love my AN-94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Had a kill streak of 30 going.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/28041576/1/363819150/
> If it wasn't for that other dude rolling around in the LAV all game, I'd be the top fragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What scope/attachments do you use on the an-94? I still find that gun lacking. Are you burst-firing or full auto? I used to use the f2000 primarily, but have recently switched to the m16a3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Why are you playing normal mode? I want your input.
> Personaly, at the time, i find it more fitting to play hk. alittle more realistic than nm, my personal opinion. When did soldiers get so tough that they can go on after taking 1-2-3-4-5-6 bullets to the body, its just stupid. Personaly i want 1 hit disarm/kill for people. In real life, hit from a bullet in the for.ex. under arm is taking him out of the battle.......
> And then there is the 3d marking.... As if everyone in the battlefield has communications....LOL
> So why choose normal mode?


in real life you know if your health is good or bad... you know how manny magazines of ammo you have left on your kit.. and you know where you are in the world via gps .. at least if you are in a 21st century army that is ...

and yes in real life everyone stays with their squad so they know where the ennemy is if someone spotted them ... communication is key on the battlefield

and you can survive from 2 bullets..

ask 50cent he got shot 9 times and he's still alive


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Act_of_Valor


I dont care mutch for thouse kind of films anymore


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I choose normal mode because I want to see my ammo count, my health, my vehicle health and ammo status. I want killcam to show who killed me and where did that guy come from. I played HC while back, it wasn't really fun compared to normal mode. If you're complaining about 3D spotting and I'm surprised you didn't say anything about mini-map. The mini-map shows the enemy's location very accurately even he's moving. Might well as add 3D marking.


Hehe, i play whithout the minimap so i forgot about it! But that as well! Hehe! And killcam is prob. the worst! But i can see its uses to stop snipers who finds his spot on the map and stays there for the rest of the round. Snipers realy annoy me. Not snipers them self, but the ones who forget they are playing conquest and only thinking of k/d ratio! I ques is just back to personal opinion then









But it irritates me that so many good players play normal mode








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh god, not this again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We play normal mode because it is more fun to us.
> If I wanted realistic I would go do something in rl or at least play ARMA or something.
> Also, I'm not trying to start another argument, this is just MY OPINION, you can disagree with it if you want, but I think normal takes more skill to be good. In HC whoever starts shooting first wins, in normal if you're good enough and fast enough you can turn around and headshot someone who is shooting you in the back. Yes I know this isn't realistic, but like I said, *I* don't care if it's realistic.


I dont trying to start an argument, I just wondered why so many skilled players plays normal mode.
And i sayed I wanted your opinion








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> in real life you know if your health is good or bad... you know how manny magazines of ammo you have left on your kit.. and you know where you are in the world via gps .. at least if you are in a 21st century army that is ...
> and yes in real life everyone stays with their squad so they know where the ennemy is if someone spotted them ... communication is key on the battlefield
> and you can survive from 2 bullets..
> ask 50cent he got shot 9 times and he's still alive


How many months has50 cent been on hospital do you think? If you get shot in real life on the battlefield, you are most likely removed from combat, do you realy belive otherwise? This isnt a question about realisme or not, then there is other game to go whit than bf3.... I just wanted the opinions on why play nm or hk









Peace


----------



## Maian

The main thing I dislike about BF3 is the sun. It is just way too entirely dramatic, and it ruins the games where the sun is barely off the horizon and one team is forced to run towards it to complete objectives.

Seriously, this is the comparison:

-- Real Life --


-- Battlefield 3 --


And before anyone tries to tell me how a sun really is blinding, I'm in West Texas, we get as harsh a sun as anywhere else in the US, and it is nowhere NEAR how blinding it is in BF3. Heck, the sun in BF3 is actually even worse than this picture I made... THIS is probably closer.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The main thing I dislike about BF3 is the sun. It is just way too entirely dramatic, and it ruins the games where the sun is barely off the horizon and one team is forced to run towards it to complete objectives.
> Seriously, this is the comparison:
> -- Real Life --
> 
> -- Battlefield 3 --
> 
> And before anyone tries to tell me how a sun really is blinding, I'm in West Texas, we get as harsh a sun as anywhere else in the US, and it is nowhere NEAR how blinding it is in BF3. Heck, the sun in BF3 is actually even worse than this picture I made...


Yeah, that's one of the things I hate the most too, and also the flashlights that are as powerful as the sun.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> The main thing I dislike about BF3 is the sun. It is just way too entirely dramatic, and it ruins the games where the sun is barely off the horizon and one team is forced to run towards it to complete objectives.
> Seriously, this is the comparison:
> -- Real Life --
> 
> -- Battlefield 3 --
> 
> And before anyone tries to tell me how a sun really is blinding, I'm in West Texas, we get as harsh a sun as anywhere else in the US, and it is nowhere NEAR how blinding it is in BF3. Heck, the sun in BF3 is actually even worse than this picture I made... THIS is probably closer.


I could not agree more!

The real life sun is only that bright if you look 100% at it! Then, you prob. get eye problem after 10sek of constant watching the sun. Heck, you might even go blind. But zero people is stupid enough to do that whitout special glasses to watch the sun. So why is the sun so bright in bf3? Beats me

Edit: I figured it out! When doing drugs like cannabis the eye gets more sensitive to light, making them barly able to open their eyes in the bright spring sun. So dice must be on drugs and making the sun as bright as they see it:thumb:


----------



## Imrac

meh... After 200+ hours into the game, it is now uninstalled. I still find bc2 a more rewarding game to play. I felt like I got my moneys worth, may try the armor dlc when that comes out.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> How many months has50 cent been on hospital do you think? If you get shot in real life on the battlefield, you are most likely removed from combat, do you realy belive otherwise? This isnt a question about realisme or not, then there is other game to go whit than bf3.... I just wanted the opinions on why play nm or hk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


well you said that hardcore is more realistic and my initial post would prove otherwise..

yes soldiers would be put out of combat .. but they would have a fighting chance of surviving ... wich shows that 2 bullets even in the foot cannot kill instantly .. but its a game .. and hardcore is just a try hard mode... full of campers .. sorry but i played hardcore a couple times and its boring


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> well you said that hardcore is more realistic and my initial post would prove otherwise..
> yes soldiers would be put out of combat .. but they would have a fighting chance of surviving ... wich shows that 2 bullets even in the foot cannot kill instantly .. but its a game .. and hardcore is just a try hard mode... full of campers .. sorry but i played hardcore a couple times and its boring


I whish there where servers where there where an sniper limit of 3 on eatch side. I must admit that the snipers realy annoy me and destroy many games..


----------



## iandroo888

anyone know how to fix the auto client closing problem with BF3 co-op ? lookin around online and cant find solution


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the things I hate the most too, and also the flashlights that are as powerful as the sun.


they greatly nerfed the flashlight by only making it blinding at very close range though. and its easy to counter just aim in the general direction of the light


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I think that according to bf3 physics, since a scope can shine in almost complete darkness then it must multiply the light around it. And since tac lights are so bright, if you were to point 10 tac lights at a sniper scope, you would have a ray of death. Anyone agree?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I think that according to bf3 physics, since a scope can shine in almost complete darkness then it must multiply the light around it. And since tac lights are so bright, if you were to point 10 tac lights at a sniper scope, you would have a ray of death. Anyone agree?


if your bullets can go in the opposite direction you shot under supression i think it does make sense with the way dice is thinking right now


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I think that according to bf3 physics, since a scope can shine in almost complete darkness then it must multiply the light around it. And since tac lights are so bright, if you were to point 10 tac lights at a sniper scope, you would have a ray of death. Anyone agree?


Since bullets come out of sights/scopes, and Vodnik can take more damage than armoured tanks, I agree.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Since bullets come out of sights/scopes, and Vodnik can take more damage than armoured tanks, I agree.


vodniks are still 2 hit kills with rpgs as they were pre-patch.. its just the damage that the rpg do against tank or the javelins do against tanks that have been buffed

javelin one hit 70% tank health gone without soflam if its a good hit

its not the tank itself that have been nerfed .. its the damage rockets or javelins make to them .. but they did nerf the canister shells by removing alot of pellets + decresing the damage of each pellets and so on + they nerfed the damage a tank shell does to infantry unless its a direct hit.. and even sometimes a direct hit might just get me hit markers

we could go on a empty unranked server and test out the different things ourself .. but it would take too much time just to prove what i said ... tanks are useless because 1 engineer by himself can now take out a tank 200meters away with an ez mode javelin without a soflam


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Yesterday in a tank I was using the canister shell and doing Kill Assists 50% with direct hits also the canon was not enough to kill, on the chopper fired 5 AA missiles with no effect on target, sniping with the M98B is a 1 hit kill above the chest but most times I aim at the head and not even a hit marker, I though Hit/collision detection couldn't get any worse but DICE proved me wrong with this patch.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Yesterday in a tank I was using the canister shell and doing Kill Assists 50% with direct hits also the canon was not enough to kill, on the chopper fired 5 AA missiles with no effect on target, sniping with the M98B is a 1 hit kill above the chest but most times I aim at the head and not even a hit marker, I though Hit/collision detection couldn't get any worse but DICE proved me wrong with this patch.


what scope were you using? 12x scope? I have seen youtube videos post patch and the scope on sniper rifles is just not right


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Yesterday in a tank I was using the canister shell and doing Kill Assists 50% with direct hits also the canon was not enough to kill, on the chopper fired 5 AA missiles with no effect on target, sniping with the M98B is a 1 hit kill above the chest but most times I aim at the head and not even a hit marker, I though Hit/collision detection couldn't get any worse but DICE proved me wrong with this patch.


me and scutzi played some aggresive recon matches for fun on a unranked server couple days ago .. and we both noticed that even standing still and having perfect aim would sometimes net you only 60% damage or even 95% or sometimes the one hit kill ... and that was point blank at a stationary target.. so dice obviously messed up on some things on that end

and no scutzi wasnt firing at me or anything for those setup test shots so i wasnt supressed or anything

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> what scope were you using? 12x scope? I have seen youtube videos post patch and the scope on sniper rifles is just not right


its not the scope thats not right .. never missed a shot at the ranges that i am super comfortable with either the 8x or 12x

its the mechanics that are messed up + hit detection and massive lag issues post-patch

unless they did create some weird scope bug that i havent yet experienced


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> What scope/attachments do you use on the an-94? I still find that gun lacking. Are you burst-firing or full auto? I used to use the f2000 primarily, but have recently switched to the m16a3.


I use PK-A, laser sight, and underslung rail. I used to use the foregrip, but it's pretty much useless now post-patch. Long-range accuracy suffers if you use it without either the heavy barrel or silencer, so I just stopped using the foregrip altogether. I don't like bringing up sights in close quarters, even with the RDS or holosight, because I've gotten killed too many times from that split second delay it takes to bring up sights, so I like the laser sight and the accuracy bonus it has when shooting from the hip. The PK-A is for long-range engagements and works well for me because it has an open sight picture and it's faster aiming than the PSO-1. I make sure to switch off the laser sight whenever I'm not in close quarters and switch between fire modes frequently -- full auto for close range and 2-shot burst for mid to long-range. Also, I use Squad Supression perk with this loadout, so I'm sure that helps







.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone wanna play?


----------



## Shodhanth

What settings do you guys use to record in Dxtory?
I got the trial version and I record at only 15 fps or so.








Set video size to 1280x720 and lowered quality to lowest to no avail. I have BF3 installed on my SSD and am recording it onto my HDD...
I tried enabling and disabling compression to no avail. Please help!


----------



## Caz




----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of starting the thread for the BF3 Montage I would like to start.
> Anyone have any last thoughts on how I should set it up...
> Basically I see me starting the thread something like this....
> 'Getting back into editing' BF3 Montage
> 
> After roughly 9 months of not editing at all. I want to get back into the Video Editing scene. I am building a new rig in a few weeks, and the rig is a general upgrade in all my components, but mostly it will be used for future Video Editing and maybe a little gaming. My current rig edits HD video okay, but not anywhere near as good as I wish it could. (Please don't start a discussion of what I should upgrade to...it is set in stone and this is about the montage).
> What this is, and what this isn't:
> This is going to be a very laid back process. I am not making any profit off of this, and I am not setting any deadlines. Just trying to get the skills back going again, and the creative juices flowing.
> This is going to be a community project through OCN, and I will be doing a clip collection phase for all of you. There will be a set standard of quality for all submitted clips. I will be giving out credit for each clip and who it belongs to.
> This is not going to be a 'OFFICIAL OCN BF3 MONTAGE'...just something to get me back into the Editing game...and I need something to work on, that is of decent quality.
> This is not going to be a OVER EDITED Montage...I am a simple editor. I like my effects, my pans and crops my camera movement...and a few other things...but I don't do any 3D animation. I might look into having someone develop a Intro for me...but other than that, it will all be in house. I will be the only one with the clips other than yourself.
> Break.
> (Back to my post) What do you guys think? What should I change...I just want to make this as welcoming and presentable as possible...Keep in mind I JUST wrote this up...and it will be edited for grammar, spell check, and a few other things. I will add a few references of my work. But, I plan on editing my posts a lot on the thread due to changing information.
> Thoughts? Thanks everyone who helped get this going with your opinions.


Mods, you cool with this. Final Check. Gonna probably post today, get the ball really rolling.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*


new maps! Sick


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> me and scutzi played some aggresive recon matches for fun on a unranked server couple days ago .. and we both noticed that even standing still and having perfect aim would sometimes net you only 60% damage or even 95% or sometimes the one hit kill ... and that was point blank at a stationary target.. so dice obviously messed up on some things on that end
> and no scutzi wasnt firing at me or anything for those setup test shots so i wasnt supressed or anything
> its not the scope thats not right .. never missed a shot at the ranges that i am super comfortable with either the 8x or 12x
> its the mechanics that are messed up + hit detection and massive lag issues post-patch
> unless they did create some weird scope bug that i havent yet experienced


Using 8x scope, laser sight and straight pull bolt.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Using 8x scope, laser sight and straight pull bolt.


have you tried without laser sight?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its not the scope thats not right .. never missed a shot at the ranges that i am super comfortable with either the 8x or 12x
> its the mechanics that are messed up + hit detection and massive lag issues post-patch
> unless they did create some weird scope bug that i havent yet experienced


Correct. I was playing on a sorta of laggy server the other day (the one I went 17-0 on) and I can not tell you how many times I shot people in the head just to not get the kill. It was ridiculous. Wasn't nearly as bad pre-patch.


----------



## OverClocker55

I will take it! Take it hard!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> stealth pyro left me


Sorry about that, I was leaving town for the weekend and my wife was rushing me lol. On the way back home now, I'm tethering to my Cr-48.


----------



## Crest

I saw there was a stickied topic "Regarding BF3 threads" but since I can't see it I'll post my video in here. I just finished it a few hours ago and I'm sharing it around.





The thumbnail should show up soon. Info is in description. But I'm doing sort of a series of videos based around map/class suggestions. One of the first ones was Medic on Metro 64 person. This took a month to put together as i was busy but basically.

It's recorded at 1080p60 synced on Max settings with 2xMSAA and SMAA ultra.
All the recorded footage was probably around 2.5TB.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Sorry about that, I was leaving town for the weekend and my wife was rushing me lol. On the way back home now, I'm tethering to my Cr-48.


can u add me? i would love to play too


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*


Is it just me or does that map look almost identical to the one map that's on Payday: The heist...? That;s exactly what it reminded me of...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is it just me or does that map look almost identical to the one map that's on Payday: The heist...? That;s exactly what it reminded me of...


Its from the Campaign.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is it just me or does that map look almost identical to the one map that's on Payday: The heist...? That;s exactly what it reminded me of...


If Ubisoft still made good R6 games like Ravenshield, I could picture a map like that in it but for BF3 I really wish it wasn't in the new DLC.


----------



## k0rnh0li0

no one is on right now. wow


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Sorry about that, I was leaving town for the weekend and my wife was rushing me lol. On the way back home now, I'm tethering to my Cr-48.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can u add me? i would love to play too
Click to expand...

My Battlelog profile is linked in my signature, the name in yours doesn't come up.


----------



## Caz

So, just bought a R.A.T. 3, and should be here mid-week. I am currently using a standard 2 button with wheel mouse, and wanted to know what you guys did for button layouts. Like what I should put on the programmable buttons...thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> My Battlelog profile is linked in my signature, the name in yours doesn't come up.


n128048


----------



## Nocturin

I'll be jumping on in about 30 minutes or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> n128048


dude, you need to stop changing your name so frequently. it's hard to keep up with your personas







.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'll be jumping on in about 30 minutes or so.
> dude, you need to stop changing your name so frequently. it's hard to keep up with your personas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


sry


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> sry


Now your using a 580? What happened to the 5000 or 7000 series?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Got this a few weeks ago on a 64 player game of metro lol Everyone on the other team said I was hacking and so did about half of my own









Hopefully one of these new map packs will include a few maps where the AH-6J LITTLE BIRD and Z-11W can be used.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Now your using a 580? What happened to the 5000 or 7000 series?


5000?


----------



## raptorxrx

Didn't you go

5850 to 7770 to 680 to 580 or something like that? You've had like a million different cards.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, just bought a R.A.T. 3, and should be here mid-week. I am currently using a standard 2 button with wheel mouse, and wanted to know what you guys did for button layouts. Like what I should put on the programmable buttons...thanks.


Bump this post.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Mouse Button 3 - Teamspeak
Mouse Button 4 - Knife
Mouse Button 5 - Grenade


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I have the rat 7 but it's close enough: Back = prone
forward = jump


----------



## pn0yb0i

I got banned from a server today because I am too good... pricks! I frequented that server for like a week!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Mouse Button 3 - Teamspeak
> Mouse Button 4 - Knife
> Mouse Button 5 - Grenade


Are you recommending I do that...or is that what you did? And where are those buttons?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I have the rat 7 but it's close enough: Back = prone
> forward = jump


Hmm, I like that setup. I think I will definitely have one of them as prone. Was thinking maybe reload as another. Thinking maybe grenade or firing mode as another....not sure in terms of where to put them though.


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh, is there any groups for us playing BF3?

As of late every server i join seems to just tick me off D: IE, I spawn only to be immediately shot in the face, None of my shots connecting with people, Stuff like that thats really annoying..


----------



## raptorxrx

^Same. Three times today, I shot somebody with practically half a clip, got hitmarkers, died, and they had full health. What's up with that EA? And I swear my knife was made of rubber today...


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Are you recommending I do that...or is that what you did? And where are those buttons?


Buttons 4 & 5 are on the left of the mouse, I honestly can't imaging using any other setup than the one I stated. I also use a Razer Nostromo instead of a keyboard when im gaming, It just feels so much better and I don't get any more cramps in my wrist after long sessions.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Same. Three times today, I shot somebody with practically half a clip, got hitmarkers, died, and they had full health. What's up with that EA? And I swear my knife was made of rubber today...


that makes me feel so much better

The fact i also keep on getting into games where it seems im the only one who hasnt gotten an eagle yet isnt helping however (I just started playing BF3 again the other day after months of not playing)


----------



## Caz

Buttons 4 & 5 are on the left of the mouse, I honestly can't imaging using any other setup than the one I stated. I also use a Razer Nostromo instead of a keyboard when im gaming, It just feels so much better and I don't get any more cramps in my wrist after long sessions.[/quote]

Only problem I see with it, is I never use TS or knife really.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Didn't you go
> 5850 to 7770 to 680 to 580 or something like that? You've had like a million different cards.


lol ikr


----------



## raptorxrx

^I get an eagle soon!

BTW: I played with the worst team _ever_ today. I join 3/4's the way into the game. All the flags aren't capped. Literally, this isn't exaggerating, every single teammate was sniping. All of them. I start playing, in thirty seconds, I'm number one, I was MVP by like a 4000 point lead...


----------



## BeardedJesus

Does anyone fancie a quick game now?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Does anyone fancie a quick game now?


Sure!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Does anyone fancie a quick game now?


maybe with your avatar


----------



## jackeyjoe

Hrm... have they stopped defibs killing people or something? I got a good 10 hits into someone in the usual spot that works and it didn't kill him(he noticed me after the third or fourth try and tried to shoot me). I haven't had a proper game since the patch until now, so I'm not sure if DICE messed with it or I was just doing something wrong....


----------



## KenjiS

BTW all my name on there is Kenjis9965 feel free to add me and say hi


----------



## BeardedJesus

Celts_Hobo add me up folks


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Same. *Three times today, I shot somebody with practically half a clip, got hitmarkers, died, and they had full health.* What's up with that EA? And I swear my knife was made of rubber today...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> that makes me feel so much better
> The fact i also keep on getting into games where it seems im the only one who hasnt gotten an eagle yet isnt helping however (I just started playing BF3 again the other day after months of not playing)


Yeah I get that also. The guns changed alot depending on the attachments you use. I had to relearn and get use to the guns again. Getting a new mouse the same day the patch came out didnt help me. The one thing they should change is they shouldn't give you a hit marker when you suppress someone its stupid.


----------



## skyn3t

watch out with this guy here : *Lieutenantrimjob*


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, just bought a R.A.T. 3, and should be here mid-week. I am currently using a standard 2 button with wheel mouse, and wanted to know what you guys did for button layouts. Like what I should put on the programmable buttons...thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bump this post.
Click to expand...

The only button I ever bind to my mouse for BF3 is melee knife. I bind it to the closest button on the left side, mouse 4 I think it is.


----------



## Thingamajig

I've seen alot of discussion about the Havocs handling over the Vipers with the release of the patch, so i figured i'd upload a video comparing the two in a few small tests:


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Are you recommending I do that...or is that what you did? And where are those buttons?
> Hmm, I like that setup. I think I will definitely have one of them as prone. Was thinking maybe reload as another. Thinking maybe grenade or firing mode as another....not sure in terms of where to put them though.


I have grenade and reload on the thumb buttons and melee on the wheel button. I use a pad for the left hand as well, no way I can go back to a keyboard.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> The only button I ever bind to my mouse for BF3 is melee knife. I bind it to the closest button on the left side, mouse 4 I think it is.


Yeah, some have been saying that. I might use knife like once every 5 games...if that...or to knife through fences....so I am thinking reload on one at least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I have grenade and reload on the thumb buttons and melee on the wheel button. I use a pad for the left hand as well, no way I can go back to a keyboard.


Wait you have a RAT7...where are all your buttons on the whole thing? Geez you got like 8 or something. If I had 10 buttons I would never use a keyboard other than moving and strafing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice vid. +rep


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, some have been saying that. I might use knife like once every 5 games...if that...or to knife through fences....so I am thinking reload on one at least.
> Wait you have a RAT7...where are all your buttons on the whole thing? Geez you got like 8 or something. If I had 10 buttons I would never use a keyboard other than moving and strafing.


I have three more, the precision aim (another thumb) as fire mode and the thumb scroll wheel (two more) I don't use in BF3 (I wanted weapon switching on the thumb scroll wheel but its unreliable).


----------



## vinton13

Any word yet on the fix for the heat seekers?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Any word yet on the fix for the heat seekers?


http://bf3blog.com/2012/04/battlefield-3-server-update-coming-next-week-will-fix-aa-missiles/


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I've seen alot of discussion about the Havocs handling over the Vipers with the release of the patch, so i figured i'd upload a video comparing the two in a few small tests:


0.45....







There is 0 to comparing whit


----------



## Stash9876

It may have been mentioned already, but did they make a change to the soflams? They seem to be indestructable now. I've lit them up with the choppers and they just never blow up.


----------



## james8

i realize that they make u use a separate key for deploying bipod now. using simply LMB was much better







(my mouse is switched, RMB is shoot LMB is aim)


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i realize that they make u use a separate key for deploying bipod now. using simply LMB was much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my mouse is switched, RMB is shoot LMB is aim)


Left handed... Many geniuses has been lefthanded







But so has many lunitics as well,hehe









Join me in a hk round


----------



## calavera

54k points in one round. my highest score yet.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Just got banned from a server for killing the admin a few too many times(as in pretty much the whole match) with the TV missile... he raged majorly, there were several swear words in my ban message


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, some have been saying that. I might use knife like once every 5 games...if that...or to knife through fences....so I am thinking reload on one at least.
> Wait you have a RAT7...where are all your buttons on the whole thing? Geez you got like 8 or something. If I had 10 buttons I would never use a keyboard other than moving and strafing.


dont the rat 7 has a button to switch to secondary binds?

like you can bind 7 actions and then toggle the secondary mode and have another 7 binds more?


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm HEIL inept, so which heli is better now? lol

I'm so abusing the heatseeker glitch...







Hopefully EA delays like normal lol


----------



## faulkton

is there any way to kill a jet with a heli anymore or are jets just immune to choppers?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just got banned from a server for killing the admin a few too many times(as in pretty much the whole match) with the TV missile... he raged majorly, there were several swear words in my ban message


I told you to remove that wallhack and aimbot you had.









I love it when admins rage and start kicking and banning members, that's what I love the most about my clan members, we may rage on team speak 3 about them but we will never kick or ban anyone for being better than us.









We also have a good laugh when few of our clan members rage and even throw their headphones away.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I told you to remove that wallhack and aimbot you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when admins rage and start kicking and banning members, that's what I love the most about my clan members, we may rage on team speak 3 about them but we will never kick or ban anyone for being better than us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a good laugh when few of our clan members rage and even throw their headphones away.


Is there even an aimbot that'd work for TV missiles? Nonetheless I missed A LOT, I still hit him more than enough times though









And I'd do the same... although we were dominating the skies, he was really mad.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> is there any way to kill a jet with a heli anymore or are jets just immune to choppers?


Yea... Heatseeeeeekers. The missile animation is glitched now. I dunno if its just me but I can barely see the smoke streaks from my missiles anymore... But if you lead a jet enough with the rockets you can take one down flying by you pretty easily. Just takes some practice. I LOVE CHOPPAS! So great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I told you to remove that wallhack and aimbot you had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when admins rage and start kicking and banning members, that's what I love the most about my clan members, we may rage on team speak 3 about them but we will never kick or ban anyone for being better than us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a good laugh when few of our clan members rage and even throw their headphones away.


I had an interesting time with an admin in a server last night. We were playing a small game of conquest, Sharqi Peninsula . We both were flying in the choppers, both killed eachother at the same time, both bailed out in water. He got to the shore first... fail right? He sat there looking at me and we typed back and forth a few times. Decided through the chat that we'd just both walk away...haha crazy right? We actually did till he got to the top of the hill by the TV station, fired a RPG at me, missed, I shot 2 rounds of my MP443 headshot kill from about 100m away...He threatened to ban me..lol It was kinda funny. Wish I got that on video...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i realize that they make u use a separate key for deploying bipod now. using simply LMB was much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my mouse is switched, RMB is shoot LMB is aim)


yea it took me forever to figure this out. my bipod was assigned to the RMB after the patch and I didn't know it., although the bi-pod does seem to extend slightly quicker now, and if suppressed while scoped in w/sniper there is major sway. it's weird.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea... Heatseeeeeekers. The missile animation is glitched now. I dunno if its just me but I can barely see the smoke streaks from my missiles anymore... But if you lead a jet enough with the rockets you can take one down flying by you pretty easily. Just takes some practice. I LOVE CHOPPAS! So great!
> I had an interesting time with an admin in a server last night. We were playing a small game of conquest, Sharqi Peninsula . We both were flying in the choppers, both killed eachother at the same time, both bailed out in water. He got to the shore first... fail right? He sat there looking at me and we typed back and forth a few times. Decided through the chat that we'd just both walk away...haha crazy right? We actually did till he got to the top of the hill by the TV station, fired a RPG at me, missed, I shot 2 rounds of my MP443 headshot kill from about 100m away...He threatened to ban me..lol It was kinda funny. Wish I got that on video...


I asked a little bit further back in the thread about the choppers missile animation, its bloody hard to track it through the air now.


----------



## OverClocker55

1.anyone know why the map goes all wierd when you try to sniper crossmap and sometimes the enemies don't render.
2. Why does MW3 take more of my vram? I run on high on BF3 with fxaa and it never goes above 1gb. MW3 takes almost 1.7gb

3.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> My Battlelog profile is linked in my signature, the name in yours doesn't come up.
> 
> 
> 
> n128048
Click to expand...

Seems you had already added me previously, because I couldn't find you with the name in your signature, and now that you gave me your new name and I find it, you're already on my friends list.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> watch out with this guy here : *Lieutenantrimjob*


Thanks, I added him to my gaydar. You guys should all get Better Battlelog if you don't already. www.getbblog.com. It has a feature where you click a button next to someone's "report" button on their profile, and it adds them to your radar, or gaydar as I call it. If you click the join button on a server and that player is in it, it will alert you so that you can pass on joining that server. Great tool.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 1.anyone know why the map goes all wierd when you try to sniper crossmap and sometimes the enemies don't render.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Why does MW3 take more of my vram? I run on high on BF3 with fxaa and it never goes above 1gb. MW3 takes almost 1.7gb
> 
> 3. Will post when done rendering. BF3 tanks are sinking


That was a very weird glitch. I wonder if it's Caspian specific.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Seems you had already added me previously, because I couldn't find you with the name in your signature, and now that you gave me your new name and I find it, you're already on my friends list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I added him to my gaydar. You guys should all get Better Battlelog if you don't already. www.getbblog.com. It has a feature where you click a button next to someone's "report" button on their profile, and it adds them to your radar, or gaydar as I call it. If you click the join button on a server and that player is in it, it will alert you so that you can pass on joining that server. Great tool.


how do i set up my gaydar?


----------



## Caz

So, last night I got online to play some (rather than playing Co Op or Campaign...my skills are definitely coming along with the Keyboard....it isn't easy but I'm getting the hang of things. I'm nowhere close to where I am with a controller with movement and fluid-ness but, baby steps. k/d wasn't bad, but I am finding that I am waiting for this RAT3 to arrive, tired of a crappy mouse that came with my computer....lol.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how do i set up my gaydar?


Put Justin Bieber in your avatar.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Seems you had already added me previously, because I couldn't find you with the name in your signature, and now that you gave me your new name and I find it, you're already on my friends list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I added him to my gaydar. You guys should all get Better Battlelog if you don't already. www.getbblog.com. It has a feature where you click a button next to someone's "report" button on their profile, and it adds them to your radar, or gaydar as I call it. If you click the join button on a server and that player is in it, it will alert you so that you can pass on joining that server. Great tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do i set up my gaydar?
Click to expand...

At the top-right corner of any player's page (even server's page) you should see a small radar icon. Simply click on it to make it glow and that player/server will be on your gaydar. No further configuration needed. I don't think there's a way to view a list of everyone that is on your gaydar yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I've seen alot of discussion about the Havocs handling over the Vipers with the release of the patch, so i figured i'd upload a video comparing the two in a few small tests:


whats the name of the song that start when you do the havok rotating speed test??


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how do i set up my gaydar?


How about you keep the same name / picture for more then a day. Its really annoying trying to keep up with what your name is each day.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> How about you keep the same name / picture for more then a day. Its really annoying trying to keep up with what your name is each day.


brooo...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> brooo...


sorry but scutzi is right


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> brooo...


adults like consistency. we understand that your trying to find your place, but it can be very frustrating at times for those that actually enjoy playing with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sorry but scutzi is right


Maybe we should approach it like the workplace. For instance, we've got 4 johns in our department, all but one has a nickname and stick with it. Maybe we should have a poll or some type of voting system to determine what Overclocker55s BF3 nickname should be for the next 3-6 months.

Commradiary type thing, help him find a place and help keep things consistent for us old folks.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> adults like consistency. we understand that your trying to find your place, but it can be very frustrating at times for those that actually enjoy playing with you.
> Maybe we should approach it like the workplace. For instance, we've got 4 johns in our department, all but one has a nickname and stick with it. Maybe we should have a poll or some type of voting system to determine what Overclocker55s BF3 nickname should be for the next 3-6 months.
> Commradiary type thing, help him find a place and help keep things consistent for us old folks.


DEAL.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> watch out with this guy here : *Lieutenantrimjob*


wow


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> DEAL.










.

Taking applications for possible nicknames now. I'll make a thread when if i get some time tonight. Then us old timers can contribute, hell we might be able to make it a community thing (not just those that play with you).

That might be kinda fun







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> adults like consistency. we understand that your trying to find your place, but it can be very frustrating at times for those that actually enjoy playing with you.
> Maybe we should approach it like the workplace. For instance, we've got 4 johns in our department, all but one has a nickname and stick with it. Maybe we should have a poll or some type of voting system to determine what Overclocker55s BF3 nickname should be for the next 3-6 months.
> Commradiary type thing, help him find a place and help keep things consistent for us old folks.


he could keep his ocn name as his bf3 name or even his youtube channel name

whatever float his boat but he should stick with his name for a long time

and on another note ... is it just me that experienced weird issues with my g500 .. as in my caracther stuttering all over the place when my g500 is plugged .. but when i revert imediatly to a generic 10$ logitech mice it goes away ???

would it be stupid to think its the sensor having issues and its causing these issues? or is there something else?

ohh and a video of sniping teamplay on rush operation metro

yes this guy is good


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just got banned from a server for killing the admin a few too many times(as in pretty much the whole match) with the TV missile... he raged majorly, there were several swear words in my ban message


Love it when that happens.

Had a similar game, but the only "admin" on was a low-level clan member. He raged at my team for capping all the flags, and called it "base-rape" (yes, holding all flags is now base-rape). He proceded to threaten us with bans, and I just lol'd. He then started using the "!report" function. After that, most people realized he was just some scrub, and we just dominated him. I believe he was like 2/17 at the end of the round.

Next match I just started trolling and went about 45/3.

He was insanely mad. It was great.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Taking applications for possible nicknames now. I'll make a thread when if i get some time tonight. Then us old timers can contribute, hell we might be able to make it a community thing (not just those that play with you).
> That might be kinda fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


can i keep my current name?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> adults like consistency. we understand that your trying to find your place, but it can be very frustrating at times for those that actually enjoy playing with you.
> Maybe we should approach it like the workplace. For instance, we've got 4 johns in our department, all but one has a nickname and stick with it. Maybe we should have a poll or some type of voting system to determine what Overclocker55s BF3 nickname should be for the next 3-6 months.
> Commradiary type thing, help him find a place and help keep things consistent for us old folks.
> 
> 
> 
> DEAL.
Click to expand...

Uhhh.... why... not... just... OverClocker55?









I wish Battlelog would let you "tag" friends with nicknames/real names to help you remember who they are. That way, if they go changing their soldier names on you, you'll never forget who they are.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I saw there was a stickied topic "Regarding BF3 threads" but since I can't see it I'll post my video in here. I just finished it a few hours ago and I'm sharing it around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thumbnail should show up soon. Info is in description. But I'm doing sort of a series of videos based around map/class suggestions. One of the first ones was Medic on Metro 64 person. This took a month to put together as i was busy but basically.
> 
> It's recorded at 1080p60 synced on Max settings with 2xMSAA and SMAA ultra.
> All the recorded footage was probably around 2.5TB.


Nice, 870 is a beast. I've taken to using the slugs though, I like to get every bit of range I can from that gun. Handles so well and easy to aim. If you hit it's a 1 shot kill (usually). I was playing TDM with it and shot this sniper twice pretty sure direct hits and he still killed me, showed up he had 50% hp left.... This was close to, so that was obviously a lag fail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just got banned from a server for killing the admin a few too many times(as in pretty much the whole match) with the TV missile... he raged majorly, there were several swear words in my ban message


lol banning admins, seems to be an epidemic! That TV missile does majorly suck though, they can pretty much own all armor on the map from across the map. I think we had a guy sitting at the far end of the map, by himself shooting tv missiles at tanks and killing them all 1 shot. He would switch gunner/pilot seats and shoot. Lame thing was that no armor could lock on that far with a missile.


----------



## scutzi128

Dice already said they did not intend for the tv guided missles to be 1 hit kills and they will be nerfing them in the next patch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hrm... have they stopped defibs killing people or something? I got a good 10 hits into someone in the usual spot that works and it didn't kill him(he noticed me after the third or fourth try and tried to shoot me). I haven't had a proper game since the patch until now, so I'm not sure if DICE messed with it or I was just doing something wrong....


I think it still works JJ. I watch a couple of streams on Twitch (WormHoleWizard and 90N1ne-pA) and those guys make an effort to kill people with the paddles in almost every match. Ol' fr0sty has about 100 kills with those things; in-game I think I've died about 150 times trying for just my first _true_ defib kill....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ohh and a video of sniping teamplay on rush operation metro
> yes this guy is good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That guy is very good. Aggressive but playing the edges. Beacons. Spotting. I see you've been studying up on Aggressive Reacon....









_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

On a side note: Prepare to see a flood of people using the Mass DART. Worm and 90n1ne went on an absolute rampage with those things showing how powerful they are, even post patch, and within hours everyone was using them on the servers I frequent.

Assault
* AN-94 + Kobra + Heavy Barrel + Mass DART and you are gonna _wreck_. I never really liked this gun because, to be frank, I suck and need the rapid fire of the M16A3 or AEK to stay alive but, I ran this kit for 2 days and I can honestly say--the stats on the AN-94 don't lie: that thing hits hard. And the DART...try it and you'll see it's like 85% 1-shot kill with that thing.

Also, if you run any of the M16 guns, don't use the foregrip; instead, run the underslung or the bi-pod and just never deploy the bi-pod. The reason is they remove the penalty for aiming down the site you now get with the foregrip. The difference is noticeable.


----------



## Fr0sty

allready know the power of the mass or the m26 dart

wasnt impressed with the an-94 pre-patch but post patch its a beast

i would have problem pulling a headshot at 100meters away with a red dot sight .. but with this gun its not that hard really .. my average headshots are within the 50 to 75meters with the occasional 100meters or so headshot

with just 3 short burst btw

and i think thats the kind of aggresive recon i should play ... good range to use as my advantage .. yet still up close to push the ennemy or contain them so others can plant or do whatever is right for the team

@jackeyjoey: the defib paddles still work post patch i can assure you

@crashdummy: dont you remember when you defibed me in a tdm round on kharg with terrabyte and scutzi ?

and yes i know about the foregrip and the aim down sight penalty







... dice doesnt make sense with their logic

non deployed bi-pod giving you accuracy bonus is just another example.. but at least having underslung grenade launcher or shotgun would make the barrel feel heavier thus removing some recoil to it wich makes sense

dice is rolling the dice on things that are logical and what isnt to implement them me think


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it still works JJ. I watch a couple of streams on Twitch (WormHoleWizard and 90N1ne-pA) and those guys make an effort to kill people with the paddles in almost every match. Ol' fr0sty has about 100 kills with those things; in-game I think I've died about 150 times trying for just my first _true_ defib kill....
> That guy is very good. Aggressive but playing the edges. Beacons. Spotting. I see you've been studying up on Aggressive Reacon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> On a side note: Prepare to see a flood of people using the Mass DART. Worm and 90n1ne went on an absolute rampage with those things showing how powerful they are, even post patch, and within hours everyone was using them on the servers I frequent.
> Assault
> * AN-94 + Kobra + Heavy Barrel + Mass DART and you are gonna _wreck_. I never really liked this gun because, to be frank, I suck and need the rapid fire of the M16A3 or AEK to stay alive but, I ran this kit for 2 days and I can honestly say--the stats on the AN-94 don't lie: that thing hits hard. And the DART...try it and you'll see it's like 85% 1-shot kill with that thing.
> 
> 
> *Also, if you run any of the M16 guns, don't use the foregrip; instead, run the underslung or the bi-pod and just never deploy the bi-pod. The reason is they remove the penalty for aiming down the site you now get with the foregrip. The difference is noticeable.*










? Out of genuine interest, I was playing with the A3 and the forgrip+suppressor yesterday and I noticed the less accurate ADS, but how does the bi-pod fix that? Color me confused.

----

As far as OC55's name, it's now up to you guys







. I'll throw together a thread and poll tonight, so start PMing me names, anything thing that's not disrespectful or offensive will be put into the poll. Muhahaha!

edit: names that you've used before are acceptable, we just got to get one that you'll stick too







.

(for instance, my nickname IRL is "Ambro")


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Out of genuine interest, I was playing with the A3 and the forgrip+suppressor yesterday and I noticed the less accurate ADS, but how does the bi-pod fix that? Color me confused.
> ----
> As far as OC55's name, it's now up to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll throw together a thread and poll tonight, so start PMing me names, anything thing that's not disrespectful or offensive will be put into the poll. Muhahaha!


the bi-pod gives you accuracy and that accuracy is still given even if the bi-pod isnt deployed

try this combo out .. flash supressor and bi-pod on an aek

and try it out with each attachement out to see what sort of difference it makes and you should notice what we are talking about.. its quite obvious

stupid on their part but obvious in terms of gun feedback


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Out of genuine interest, I was playing with the A3 and the forgrip+suppressor yesterday and I noticed the less accurate ADS, but how does the bi-pod fix that? Color me confused.
> 
> ----
> 
> As far as OC55's name, it's now up to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll throw together a thread and poll tonight, so start PMing me names, anything thing that's not disrespectful or offensive will be put into the poll. Muhahaha!


I think he meant just don't use the foregrip. Rather than having nothing under your gun, might as well put a bipod under their in the rare chance you need to use it. Not that the bipod actually helps, just the Lack of foregrip is better.

I keep hearing solid things about this AN-94, I did give it a quick try and didn't like it to start. Will have to give it a proper tryout to make a real judgement though. Doesn't it have the same damage stats as most of the other rifles? Not sure how it could hit harder, accuracy is another thing altogether though.

I did run into one guy using the MASS dart before, I think he may have been using it exclusively, got me quite a few times. About as annoying as an 870 though, so I can't complain to much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Out of genuine interest, I was playing with the A3 and the forgrip+suppressor yesterday and I noticed the less accurate ADS, but how does the bi-pod fix that? Color me confused.
> ----
> As far as OC55's name, it's now up to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll throw together a thread and poll tonight, so start PMing me names, anything thing that's not disrespectful or offensive will be put into the poll. Muhahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> *the bi-pod gives you accuracy and that accuracy is still given even if the bi-pod isnt deployed*
> 
> try this combo out .. flash supressor and bi-pod on an aek
> and try it out with each attachement out to see what sort of difference it makes and you should notice what we are talking about.. its quite obvious
> stupid on their part but obvious in terms of gun feedback
Click to expand...

Hmm, really? That is pretty strange. What kind of accuracy buff are we talking here, %?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the bi-pod gives you accuracy and that accuracy is still given even if the bi-pod isnt deployed
> try this combo out .. flash supressor and bi-pod on an aek
> and try it out with each attachement out to see what sort of difference it makes and you should notice what we are talking about.. its quite obvious
> stupid on their part but obvious in terms of gun feedback


I will try







. I don't think I have those attachements for the AEK yet, but I think I do for the A3. I'm loving the MP7 in some metro action.

I normally judge feedback with bullet decal patterns, I'll find an empty server and post some screencaps with what I witness.


----------



## OverClocker55

but but but i like my current name


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Dice already said they did not intend for the tv guided missles to be 1 hit kills and they will be nerfing them in the next patch.


I'm totally fine with this as they INTEND to fix it, but it's rather annoying. How the hell could they have possibly missed the fact that it is a guaranteed one-hit kill in their testing?


----------



## Fr0sty

the an-94 has a 2round burst mode. pair this up with heavy barrel and you get no recoil until the 2rounds exited the barrel.. giving you a possible 2 shots landing on the head.. with each shot dealing 25 damage multiplied by 2.0x for headshot bonus and you get 100% damage dealt with just 2 bullets .. giving the impression of a 1shot kill

yes i've been called a hacker after one round of tdm LOL

nailing 20 or so kills with it and 10 or so were headshots across the map

without heavy barrel its not the same gun in term of performance

and i wouldnt recommend using the single round mode nor the full auto mode

2round burst is good enough for close range if your shots are precise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I'm totally fine with this as they INTEND to fix it, but it's rather annoying. How the hell could they have possibly missed the fact that it is a guaranteed one-hit kill in their testing?


dice doesnt seem to test things out.. as they broke heatseekers and alot of stuff with their latest patch..

for example.. the one hit sniper kill hitbox is messed up most of the time.. its like lotto .. you might get lucky with this shot but unlucky with the next 10


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but but but i like my current name


what is it? the a(numbers) one? or did you change it again







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the an-94 has a 2round burst mode. pair this up with heavy barrel and you get no recoil until the 2rounds exited the barrel.. giving you a possible 2 shots landing on the head.. with each shot dealing 25 damage multiplied by 2.0x for headshot bonus and you get 100% damage dealt with just 2 bullets .. giving the impression of a 1shot kill
> yes i've been called a hacker after one round of tdm LOL
> nailing 20 or so kills with it and 10 or so were headshots across the map
> without heavy barrel its not the same gun in term of performance
> and i wouldnt recommend using the single round mode nor the full auto mode
> 2round burst is good enough for close range if your shots are precise
> dice doesnt seem to test things out.. as they broke heatseekers and alot of stuff with their latest patch..
> for example.. the one hit sniper kill hitbox is messed up most of the time.. its like lotto .. you might get lucky with this shot but unlucky with the next 10


I must try this the an-94 with the heavy barrely. Atleast enough to get out of the iron sights. I noticed some weird bullet spread with the 2-burst and no heavy barrel, so must try this heavy barrel.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, really? That is pretty strange. What kind of accuracy buff are we talking here, %?


really cant say for sure % wise

http://symthic.com/sivut/data/?fi=root/Misc/Bipods_uupdc_26Feb2012.sym&p=root/Misc

those stats says it all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I will try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think I have those attachements for the AEK yet, but I think I do for the A3. I'm loving the MP7 in some metro action.
> I normally judge feedback with bullet decal patterns, I'll find an empty server and post some screencaps with what I witness.


allright

shoot at a wall with different attachement to notice a difference in spread.. while aiming down sight and without aiming down sight.. without attachement and so on ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what is it? the a(numbers) one? or did you change it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I must try this the an-94 with the heavy barrely. Atleast enough to get out of the iron sights. I noticed some weird bullet spread with the 2-burst and no heavy barrel, so must try this heavy barrel.


how weird of a bullet spread?

might as well join an empty unranked server with you to test it out right now if you want


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what is it? the a(numbers) one? or did you change it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I must try this the an-94 with the heavy barrely. Atleast enough to get out of the iron sights. I noticed some weird bullet spread with the 2-burst and no heavy barrel, so must try this heavy barrel.


n128048


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Left handed... Many geniuses has been lefthanded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But so has many lunitics as well,hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Join me in a hk round


I must be both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Dice already said they did not intend for the tv guided missles to be 1 hit kills and they will be nerfing them in the next patch.


As a heli pilot myself, i'd say this is good news.

What they need to change/fix is the ability to swap seats mid flight. Heli pilots shouldn't be able to f2 to the gunners seat to TV missile targets. Seat swapping should only be achievable when the helicopter is grounded, as it would require the person physically leave the chopper to change seats - Seat swapping in a transporter would be fine, though.

I'd also like to see Helicopter rotor failure (Sending heli's into an uncontrollable spin) when chopper health reaches a certain percentage. Say <15, or when the tail rotor takes several direct hits. That would make some spectacular crashes (or even saves).

I swear, some of the choices Dice have made are absolutely ridiculous. The game really does feel like it's Beta sometimes, and is in dire need of refinement.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I must be both.
> As a heli pilot myself, i'd say this is good news.
> What they need to change/fix is the ability to swap seats mid flight. Heli pilots shouldn't be able to f2 to the gunners seat to TV missile targets. Seat swapping should only be achievable when the helicopter is grounded, as it would require the person physically leave the chopper to change seats - Seat swapping in a transporter would be fine, though.
> I'd also like to see Helicopter rotor failure (Sending heli's into an uncontrollable spin) when chopper health reaches a certain percentage. Say <15, or when the tail rotor takes several direct hits.


good to see a good and sensible chopper pilot when it comes to balancing issues








kudos to you for being fair


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> watch out with this guy here : *Lieutenantrimjob*


What is wrong with his stats? My SPM & K/D is almost identical to his, and my accuracy is even higher.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> good to see a good and sensible chopper pilot when it comes to balancing issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kudos to you for being fair


Thanks, but if you think i'm sensible, you should see my flying














TBH, with the heatseeker bug (Vs jets) i've taken this game far less seriously.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> What is wrong with his stats? My SPM & K/D is almost identical to his, and my accuracy is even higher.


Maybe he got booted from this server for hacking? - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/27958714/1/187672590/ I don't know, that's the only abnormality I could find ..


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> really cant say for sure % wise
> http://symthic.com/sivut/data/?fi=root/Misc/Bipods_uupdc_26Feb2012.sym&p=root/Misc
> those stats says it all
> allright
> shoot at a wall with different attachement to notice a difference in spread.. while aiming down sight and without aiming down sight.. without attachement and so on ...
> how weird of a bullet spread?
> might as well join an empty unranked server with you to test it out right now if you want


I would, but work gets in the way







. So if my wife lets me let to steam off I'll be testing tonight

Example on burst with no heavy barrel:

10m:

[hit]
[hit]

they are paired right next to each other

20m

[hit]

[hit]

they split

40m

[hit]

[hit]

they split so bad they miss completely the enemy completely. This split coupled with the terrible iron-sight is why i didn't like it. You'r right about no recoil, though :d.

I'll take screencaps to show more later







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> What is wrong with his stats? My SPM & K/D is almost identical to his, and my accuracy is even higher.


His very offensive tag line maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Thanks, but if you think i'm sensible, you should see my flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, with the heatseeker bug (Vs jets) i've taken this game far less seriously.


damn, that's some flying.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Thanks, but if you think i'm sensible, you should see my flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, with the heatseeker bug (Vs jets) i've taken this game far less seriously.


what i meant is sensible in the sense that you want things to be fair and balanced and obviously to make sense

like none of that mid-air seat swapping for attack chopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I would, but work gets in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if my wife lets me let to steam off I'll be testing tonight
> Example on burst with no heavy barrel:
> 10m:
> [hit]
> [hit]
> they are paired right next to each other
> 20m
> [hit]
> [hit]
> they split
> 40m
> [hit]
> [hit]
> they split so bad they miss completely the enemy completely. This split coupled with the terrible iron-sight is why i didn't like it. You'r right about no recoil, though :d.
> I'll take screencaps to show more later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if you get on later tonight pm me on battlelog to see if im available and we could try out different combo.. and yes the iron sight is horrible.. but you do get the kobra sight early in the unlocks

wich helps.. right now im chasing the american holo sight because i shoot better with most of my guns with it..

the only guns i wouldnt mind changing to the kobra would be the a-91,as val,any other pdw's out there beside the mp7 and that's about it .. but im doing ok with the kobra on the an-94 for now so i dont really mind


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> As a heli pilot myself, i'd say this is good news.
> 
> What they need to change/fix is the ability to swap seats mid flight. Heli pilots shouldn't be able to f2 to the gunners seat to TV missile targets. Seat swapping should only be achievable when the helicopter is grounded, as it would require the person physically leave the chopper to change seats - Seat swapping in a transporter would be fine, though.
> 
> I'd also like to see Helicopter rotor failure (Sending heli's into an uncontrollable spin) when chopper health reaches a certain percentage. Say <15, or when the tail rotor takes several direct hits. That would make some spectacular crashes (or even saves).
> 
> I swear, some of the choices Dice have made are absolutely ridiculous. The game really does feel like it's Beta sometimes, and is in dire need of refinement.


Disagree, at least in some regards. If you're gunning, and your pilot is killed by a sniper or some other projectile, you would just be left sitting in the gunner seat like a dumbass, nosediving into the ground/cliff/ocean. Yes, it's pretty unrealistic that you can just magically teleport into the pilot's seat (kind of funny really, lol), but it would be really obnoxious if you're just stuck and forced to bail on a perfectly good Viper/Havoc. If they can make it so that the PILOT specifically can't swap seats, it may work. Even then, there are times where I get my friend (gunner) to switch to my pilot seat, fly to safety, switch to gunner, and let me spawn back in as his pilot. There are legitimate uses for seat switching.







Maybe an easy solution is to disable the weapons if there is no pilot present.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Disagree, at least in some regards. If you're gunning, and your pilot is killed by a sniper or some other projectile, you would just be left sitting in the gunner seat like a dumbass, nosediving into the ground/cliff/ocean. Yes, it's pretty unrealistic that you can just magically teleport into the pilot's seat (kind of funny really, lol), but it would be really obnoxious if you're just stuck and forced to bail on a perfectly good Viper/Havoc. If they can make it so that the PILOT specifically can't swap seats, it may work. Even then, there are times where I get my friend (gunner) to switch to my pilot seat, fly to safety, switch to gunner, and let me spawn back in as his pilot. There are legitimate uses for seat switching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an easy solution is to disable the weapons if there is no pilot present.


To that, i'd just say deal with it. Thats just one of those unlucky situations you've gotta deal with. Bail out the chopper and hope it lands safely - the physics are so daft in this game it's likely the chopper would safely coast down to the ground with it's rotors fixed anyway. That happens many times for me.

Pre-Patch it was often caused by me getting 1 shot killed by a Stinger/IGLA, killing me instantly yet leaving my chopper completely undamaged.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I saw there was a stickied topic "Regarding BF3 threads" but since I can't see it I'll post my video in here. I just finished it a few hours ago and I'm sharing it around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thumbnail should show up soon. Info is in description. But I'm doing sort of a series of videos based around map/class suggestions. One of the first ones was Medic on Metro 64 person. This took a month to put together as i was busy but basically.
> 
> It's recorded at 1080p60 synced on Max settings with 2xMSAA and SMAA ultra.
> All the recorded footage was probably around 2.5TB.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, 870 is a beast. I've taken to using the slugs though, I like to get every bit of range I can from that gun. Handles so well and easy to aim. If you hit it's a 1 shot kill (usually). I was playing TDM with it and shot this sniper twice pretty sure direct hits and he still killed me, showed up he had 50% hp left.... This was close to, so that was obviously a lag fail.
Click to expand...

Finally, someone responded to it.









Yea, I really like the 870. I tend to hug corners and ambush when I can. Even on larger maps. I've gotten pretty good with the .44 for the most part so I run around with that unless I'm close to someone.

I tried using slugs, but I'm not too good with them. What did you think of the video though?

Also my origin and battlelog ID is: SirCrest just like on YT. I'm going to hold off on metro for awhile since I had to play so much for the video.


----------



## raptorxrx

^But I'm pretty sure the Gunner seat in real life Heli's can double as a pilot's in an emergency. Correct me if I'm worng on that. Plus, what would stop you from doing a swap in mid-air? I don't like the pilot to gunner shoot, than swap back crud, but if you pilot get's shot, why not?


----------



## calavera

Does anyone get choppy frames when knifing someone? This has happened to me about 9 out of 10 times.

What's more ******ed is my teammate was getting knifed about 10 ft away from me as I was reloading so I switched to pistol to own him but then near the end of the knife animation the enemy freaking disappeared into thin air. Literally. Then he appeared about 5ft away from the knife spot and I got owned instead. This all happened in less than 2 seconds. It was hardcore so I couldn't just spray as he was getting knifed either.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> is there any way to kill a jet with a heli anymore or are jets just immune to choppers?


Nope. Only if you know what you're doing. You're forgetting that in reality choppers can't always defeat jets because they are fast and they reach higher altitude than choppers do. Best advice. STAY low and focus on ground hostiles and hope your gunner pays attention for incoming jets


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Does anyone get choppy frames when knifing someone? This has happened to me about 9 out of 10 times.
> What's more ******ed is my teammate was getting knifed about 10 ft away from me as I was reloading so I switched to pistol to own him but then near the end of the knife animation the enemy freaking disappeared into thin air. Literally. Then he appeared about 5ft away from the knife spot and I got owned instead. This all happened in less than 2 seconds. It was hardcore so I couldn't just spray as he was getting knifed either.


knifen someone does seem choppy or being knifed, but I have never seen something like. that could of been a ping issue.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> knifen someone does seem choppy or being knifed, but I have never seen something like. that could of been a ping issue.


no its that. when I go to knife its laggy and choppy and not silky smooth like it was before the patch. also I can knife and grab tags from the front too now


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> no its that. when I go to knife its laggy and choppy and not silky smooth like it was before the patch. also I can knife and grab tags from the front too now


No that you said patch, i think it was smoother before the patch.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but but but i like my current name


It will go in the poll







.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Finally, someone responded to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I really like the 870. I tend to hug corners and ambush when I can. Even on larger maps. I've gotten pretty good with the .44 for the most part so I run around with that unless I'm close to someone.
> 
> I tried using slugs, but I'm not too good with them. What did you think of the video though?
> 
> Also my origin and battlelog ID is: SirCrest just like on YT. I'm going to hold off on metro for awhile since I had to play so much for the video.


.44 is epic too, its not even that hard to get hits without aiming down the site, just handles really well. Video was pretty good, dunno about quality I have to watch in crap quality to stream. I was about to say "How can you call this a medic video when you never revived?" but then near the end you got a few in lol.

I spose I would look like a madman reviving on metro, jumping mid-air revives spinning to run to the next guy, while dodging explosions







You can MVP many times just being the teams dedicated medic on that map, most people don't even use their paddles, only that m320....

Really have to be dead on with slugs, and in situations where the shotgun is useful, you don't usually have a chance to miss.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> .44 is epic too, its not even that hard to get hits without aiming down the site, just handles really well. Video was pretty good, dunno about quality I have to watch in crap quality to stream. I was about to say "How can you call this a medic video when you never revived?" but then near the end you got a few in lol.
> I spose I would look like a madman reviving on metro, jumping mid-air revives spinning to run to the next guy, while dodging explosions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can MVP many times just being the teams dedicated medic on that map, most people don't even use their paddles, only that m320....
> Really have to be dead on with slugs, and in situations where the shotgun is useful, you don't usually have a chance to miss.


I was claiming medic class, not the act of medicating teammates.

As for quality, I'm known for having as good as you can get on youtube, so I think on a decent computer you'll be satisfied.


----------



## spikexp

Just played the game for the first time since the patch, and... dice are bad (to stay polite), they completely change the game with this patch. Why did they needed to change it like that, and it still have bad hit detection.

I hate it.


----------



## Crest

It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?


----------



## james8

^i thought hit detection and overal game stability greatly improved. the only things people are complaining about is the vehicles


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It will go in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


but i can't change my name.. only every 7 days as of origin


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Just got banned from a server for killing the admin a few too many times(as in pretty much the whole match) with the TV missile... he raged majorly, there were several swear words in my ban message


Lol. Just a bit ago I had joined a server with Infection and there were super pro tv-guiders. They could shoot you chopper out of the sky 9/10 times if you didn't dodge. But, the guy piloting kinda sucked and so we killed them a couple times by making them crash or by infection shooting them down. They could gun, but didn't know how to dodge tv-guides like I do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> adults like consistency. we understand that your trying to find your place, but it can be very frustrating at times for those that actually enjoy playing with you.
> Maybe we should approach it like the workplace. For instance, we've got 4 johns in our department, all but one has a nickname and stick with it. Maybe we should have a poll or some type of voting system to determine what Overclocker55s BF3 nickname should be for the next 3-6 months.
> Commradiary type thing, help him find a place and help keep things consistent for us old folks.


_Some_ teens like consistency, too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Thanks, but if you think i'm sensible, you should see my flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, with the heatseeker bug (Vs jets) i've taken this game far less seriously.


Nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Does anyone get choppy frames when knifing someone? This has happened to me about 9 out of 10 times.
> What's more ******ed is my teammate was getting knifed about 10 ft away from me as I was reloading so I switched to pistol to own him but then near the end of the knife animation the enemy freaking disappeared into thin air. Literally. Then he appeared about 5ft away from the knife spot and I got owned instead. This all happened in less than 2 seconds. It was hardcore so I couldn't just spray as he was getting knifed either.


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> No that you said patch, i think it was smoother before the patch.


For me it was worse before the patch.









(Sorry about the massive post.)


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but i can't change my name.. only every 7 days as of origin


lol i do frequently change my nick roughly every month or so.


----------



## Stash9876

Has anyone else noticed this since the patch?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^i thought hit detection and overal game stability greatly improved. the only things people are complaining about is the vehicles


I disagree... I have been playing since the patch and i feel the hit detection is messed up or something.. I frequently am firing at people at very close range and getting no hits on them, despite them practically filling my bloody screen or the sights... Also my sniping is messed up.. I used to be a very good recon, Now i cant seem to hit anyone..


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## KEITHRH12

I ask my wife if I can change her name during sex!








or
hair color


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> I ask my wife if I can change her name during sex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> hair color


What does that have to do with BF3?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> I ask my wife if I can change her name during sex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> hair color












Wrong forum here buddy. lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Bf3 is down for the next hour.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Bf3 is down for the next hour.




http://nooooooooooooooo.com/

I spammed the button and my head exploded.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Really? I was about to get on... Damnit EA! Last day of Spring Break too. Wow.

Oh well, I'll get over it, and spend my time a little bit better anyways.

A while back, there was a BF3 thread that said to change the .exe file to run in compatibility mode or something to disable windows aero while running. It helped with GPU memory usage I believe. I can't for the life of me find it. Can anyone else?


----------



## KEITHRH12

This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It will go in the poll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Changing name can be fun!!!!!


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^Really? I was about to get on... Damnit EA! Last day of Spring Break too. Wow.
> Oh well, I'll get over it, and spend my time a little bit better anyways.
> A while back, there was a BF3 thread that said to change the .exe file to run in compatibility mode or something to disable windows aero while running. It helped with GPU memory usage I believe. I can't for the life of me find it. Can anyone else?


yeah it was like all my betrayal feeling hinted on ea's fault


----------



## atluu

Is there an OCN clan or group ?


----------



## KEITHRH12

Or this....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> lol i do frequently change my nick roughly every month or so.


See i'm in the right place,I just like to say off the wall stuff! Its fun and to hear or see people re-actions,lol:thumb:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol. Just a bit ago I had joined a server with Infection and there were super pro tv-guiders. They could shoot you chopper out of the sky 9/10 times if you didn't dodge. But, the guy piloting kinda sucked and so we killed them a couple times by making them crash or by infection shooting them down. They could gun, but didn't know how to dodge tv-guides like I do.


Yeah... the other guy didn't even try to dodge it even though he would've been able to see it, if I see a TV missile come towards me I'm flying in pretty much every direction lol

I've actually yet to come across an aussie gunner/pilot combo that can take us on(I swear I only die from lamp posts or jets running into me)... maybe looking in the wrong place for competition though, pub servers aren't exactly full of skilled players


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Is there an OCN clan or group ?


yes, but I not in full effect like it should be!


----------



## KEITHRH12

I felt more teamwork in BF2, no VOIP really henders the game play!!!!!!!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> I felt more teamwork in BF2, no VOIP really henders the game play!!!!!!!


And i dont understand why there ISNT any VOIP....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> but i can't change my name.. only every 7 days as of origin


thats ok, it takes time to get opinions together
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> ...snip
> _Some_ teens like consistency, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .../snip


Shhh, don't bring no reason. Us old folks(







) have to make choices for the yung-uns
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> I ask my wife if I can change her name during sex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> hair color


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> What does that have to do with BF3?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong forum here buddy. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> This
> Changing name can be fun!!!!!






































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atluu*
> 
> Is there an OCN clan or group ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> Or this....
> 
> See i'm in the right place,I just like to say off the wall stuff! Its fun and to hear or see people re-actions,lol:thumb:


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> thats ok, it takes time to get opinions together
> Shhh, don't bring no reason. Us old folks(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) have to make choices for the yung-uns


umm







Can't I just change my name every week?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> umm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't I just change my name every week?


Community Nick Pick for OverClock55










Throw your favorite name(s) in for the running. My memory is shot and I get all crotchety when I have to remember something new







.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> @crashdummy: dont you remember when you defibed me in a tdm round on kharg with terrabyte and scutzi ?


Of course I remember but, that wasn't really an in-game defib kill, bro. That was more of a "let's see if we can do this" defib kill, lol. In-game I am never able to kill someone like that in a split second.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Out of genuine interest, I was playing with the A3 and the forgrip+suppressor yesterday and I noticed the less accurate ADS, but how does the bi-pod fix that? Color me confused.


Okay here's how worm told it to me. M16's use the under slung rail even if you don't put anything on it; AN-94 slap the bi-pod on it and don't deploy it if you don't use it. The only difference is when you go to aim down the site, you won't be penalized for it like you would using the foregrip now. I guess you could just not put anything under the gun instead of a bi-pod.... the important thing is to use the heavy barrel. I'm just trying to find what works now because I used to use foregrip on all my guns and that's out the window now. ^ Doesn't make much sense, I know, but neither does Flash Suppressor being the new Suppressor--it just _is_. I think it's safe to say that with BF3 patch notes are pretty useless; just have to test, try, test.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?


how about you empty a full g18 clip point blank into someones head he kills you and he still has 100% health for one

how about you do a headshot with a sniper riffle with the blood animation and the hitmarker .. yet no kill and no damage done


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how about you empty a full g18 clip point blank into someones head he kills you and he still has 100% health for one
> how about you do a headshot with a sniper riffle with the blood animation and the hitmarker .. yet no kill and no damage done


I see the blood but I usually get the kill just a tad later.


----------



## KenjiS

This thing is chewing up all my ram lately too D: which leads to sudden spikes of 0fps BS which leads to me dying...

I really, Really need more RAM


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ehh? 8gb should be enough.

Had a great game with a few mag kills: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28315553/1/230809634/


----------



## Fasista

I have been barred from some servers.
Admin noobs

Reason: K/D, Acurracy





























There is nothing unusual in my profile








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Fasista16/stats/238042005/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Damn that's a kdr.


----------



## calavera

^ I don't see anything out of the ordinary except K/D ratio. Accuracy and SPM is normal. Your quit rate of 43% made me lol though. haha


----------



## nvidiaftw12

17% dosen't seem to high.


----------



## Fasista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> ^ I don't see anything out of the ordinary except K/D ratio. Accuracy and SPM is normal. Your quit rate of 43% made me lol though. haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Funny thing I recorded


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> I have been barred from some servers.
> Admin noobs
> Reason: K/D, Acurracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unusual in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Fasista16/stats/238042005/


Your Kill/Death will bring some suspicion. Don't get me wrong there's some idiot admins but with no spectate or record or even able to change teams to find someone in the map and look at them if a server is full without kicking someone the scoreboard is the only way to detect a cheat. There's going to be suspicious admins using/abusing it. Lack of proper tools=Bad admins or cheats go free.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how about you empty a full g18 clip point blank into someones head he kills you and he still has 100% health for one
> *how about you do a headshot with a sniper riffle with the blood animation and the hitmarker .. yet no kill and no damage done*


Yeah, that's the worst. Also when all you can see is someone's head, and you hit them (obviously in their head) and get a hit-marker but no kill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Funny thing I recorded


Someone tried to do that to me, I heard their footsteps and turned around and shot them in the face.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, that's the worst. Also when all you can see is someone's head, and you hit them (obviously in their head) and get a hit-marker but no kill.
> Someone tried to do that to me, I heard their footsteps and turned around and shot them in the face.


LOL Face Pwned


----------



## Marshmellow17

Can anyone help me with this error? I've googled and can't come up with a straight answer. I've reinstalled drivers, BF3, next is a full format which I really don't feel like doing:

http://i.imgur.com/IgNSK.jpg

Directly after this error I get a DirectX error stating that i ran out of Vram.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marshmellow17*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this error? I've googled and can't come up with a straight answer. I've reinstalled drivers, BF3, next is a full format which I really don't feel like doing:
> http://i.imgur.com/IgNSK.jpg
> Directly after this error I get a DirectX error stating that i ran out of Vram.


I had that.. But then it went away


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> I have been barred from some servers.
> Admin noobs
> Reason: K/D, Acurracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unusual in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Fasista16/stats/238042005/


Don't worry. Noobs expect you to have the same deaths as your kills but someone's gotta have a low kd/r in order for us to have a high one and it might as well be them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?
> 
> 
> 
> how about you empty a full g18 clip point blank into someones head he kills you and he still has 100% health for one
> 
> how about you do a headshot with a sniper riffle with the *blood animation and the hitmarker* .. yet no kill and no damage done
Click to expand...

Starting to sound like BC2 hitboxes:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Don't worry. Noobs expect you to have the same deaths as your kills but someone's gotta have a low kd/r in order for us to have a high one and it might as well be them.
> Starting to sound like BC2 hitboxes:


Hmm, it looks like you had to aim where their head would be if they weren't leaning forward while running. I wonder if it's like that in BF3 sometimes.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Anyone on now fancie a few games??


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Disagree, at least in some regards. If you're gunning, and your pilot is killed by a sniper or some other projectile, you would just be left sitting in the gunner seat like a dumbass, nosediving into the ground/cliff/ocean. Yes, it's pretty unrealistic that you can just magically teleport into the pilot's seat (kind of funny really, lol), but it would be really obnoxious if you're just stuck and forced to bail on a perfectly good Viper/Havoc. If they can make it so that the PILOT specifically can't swap seats, it may work. Even then, there are times where I get my friend (gunner) to switch to my pilot seat, fly to safety, switch to gunner, and let me spawn back in as his pilot. There are legitimate uses for seat switching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe an easy solution is to disable the weapons if there is no pilot present.


Remeber that on for.eks Apache the gunner has the possibility the fly the helli if nessesary. The pilot has actually the possibility to controll the weaponssystem as well. So everything can be done from bouth positions!

So it is not a prob. that you can switch seats i think, the result is the same as in rl anyway


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Your Kill/Death will bring some suspicion. Don't get me wrong there's some idiot admins but with no spectate or record or even able to change teams to find someone in the map and look at them if a server is full without kicking someone the scoreboard is the only way to detect a cheat. There's going to be suspicious admins using/abusing it. Lack of proper tools=Bad admins or cheats go free.


a k/d ratio on 4 is enough to raise susision by it self? LOL!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hmm, it looks like you had to aim where their head would be if they weren't leaning forward while running. I wonder if it's like that in BF3 sometimes.


BF3 is worse than that even...

A couple days ago I unloaded a a magazine from QBZ in a handful of bursts into the back of a guy crawling on the ground right near my feet, switched to my g18 and unloaded it in one long burst... he popped up then shot me while reloading... There was no possible way I could have missed him and the only thing between us was a crate of cardboard boxes that had been mostly destroyed, so I was CLOSE.

Maybe I should have aimed where his head would have been if he were standing up...









Another thing that bothers me, is the cardboard boxes themselves are now bulletproof as I had already found out a couple days before the above incident when I was unloading into a stack there were 2 enemies behind and not getting hitmarkers until the boxes were destroyed. Seen this multiple times now and apparently cardboard is stronger than the steel doors / concrete walls that people can stick their rifle through and shoot.









As far as the peeps asking about choppers taking out jets, I have actually had a decent success rate even after patch, i dont know why, but maybe it is a lucky glitch on my part since I use laser pointer on my attack chopper... (I could see dice somehow factoring this in as half the other crap they modify makes no sense either) I have on the other hand evaded a lot more than before without even bothering with countermeasures in jets so....


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> a k/d ratio on 4 is enough to raise susision by it self? LOL!


Damn right it is, props for getting it that high, I struggle to keep mine around 2.3 and even at that some people complain lol


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fasista*
> 
> I have been barred from some servers.
> Admin noobs
> Reason: K/D, Acurracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing unusual in my profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Fasista16/stats/238042005/


Haha! You got an high quit ratio! Got problems whit the grapic settings etc? I have tried a ton of fxaa pro. etc. Tweaking, into an game, see if it works, out again. Over and over again


----------



## [email protected]

Is battlelog down for some reason? Hate not knowing what they are doing? Are they updating clients or something with the browser or patching the game? Anyone know?


----------



## AlvoAsh

Update in progress check back soon, soldier!

Maybe they are adding the update to the server browser which lets us see what is going on in that particular server like players scores and how many tickets are left in that game.


----------



## [email protected]

They already did the browser score thing added from the last patch. I think it might be a client update they are working on i dunno. I wanna play BF3 now! GROWL!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> They already did the browser score thing added from the last patch. I think it might be a client update they are working on i dunno. I wanna play BF3 now! GROWL!


Not for everyone, including myself.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> They already did the browser score thing added from the last patch. I think it might be a client update they are working on i dunno. I wanna play BF3 now! GROWL!


Well mine hasn't been updated yet with that feature. As far as I am aware they only updated a few for testing and feedback before they made the change for everyone.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Seems to be fixed now, anyon who fancies a game add me up now Celts_Hobo. Might not be much use at this time of the morning with no sleep though lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Well mine hasn't been updated yet with that feature. As far as I am aware they only updated a few for testing and feedback before they made the change for everyone.


Yep, and update is done and I still don't have it.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... the other guy didn't even try to dodge it even though he would've been able to see it, if I see a TV missile come towards me I'm flying in pretty much every direction lol
> I've actually yet to come across an aussie gunner/pilot combo that can take us on(I swear I only die from lamp posts or jets running into me)... maybe looking in the wrong place for competition though, pub servers aren't exactly full of skilled players


I got kicked out of a pub server a few days ago because I was 34-6 in the little turd (post patch those guns are deadly on air units),
no one understood that smoke on ground units handles guided missiles and there are no counter measures for miniguns ('sept running and hiding).
It didn't help that the noobs in the havok dropped flares when the laser painter locked up( and not when the guided was on it's way), Double kills all over Kharg Island.
But it was a pub server.
TV missile is a bit annoying due to the solo noobs doing it, but it is deadly against armor (which is its real job).
Would be good to play you Scout Vs Attack, and I am looking to get better at the attack chopper. I'm "thedredd187" if you want.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yep, and update is done and I still don't have it.


Had it post patch myself and it was the only thing good that came from that big turd...

Shows tickets, mcoms, etc... Glad they put it in place, but it should have been there from the beginning... Maybe by the time the next bf series drops the will have this game in good condition.


----------



## OverClocker55

Fishy Stats? I said turn them off and he instantly left the game


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fishy Stats? I said turn them off and he instantly left the game


lol 4hours spent and allready 20 combat efficiency ribbons :O

geez


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol 4hours spent and allready 20 combat efficiency ribbons :O
> geez


so he hacks?


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fishy Stats? I said turn them off and he instantly left the game


He doesn't have "hacker stats", but the fact that he only has 4 hours in to the game and no veteran status makes me think he is a hacker.


----------



## scutzi128

Here is a video of our snipers only match yesterday:


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> so he hacks?


not saying he does

but hes either hacking or legit good

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Here is a video of our snipers only match yesterday:


LOl so your tk were intentional


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Here is a video of our snipers only match yesterday:


just subbed you


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOl so your tk were intentional


They were revenge tks.


----------



## Fr0sty

revenge for?


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> revenge for?


Being tked


----------



## scutzi128

Sorry for double post but here are some more random videos I have


----------



## OverClocker55

I made another BF3 acount: P0LL4ck007


----------



## Nocturin

[email protected] i saw that edit OC55

and i missed an all bolt action sniper match?

darn.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> [email protected] i saw that edit OC55
> and i missed an all bolt action sniper match?
> darn.


Hi.. I will keep my old acount and keep on changing that.. my new acount will not change unless u want it to be Overclocker55. Its set to my youtube channel name


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Hi.. I will keep my old acount and keep on changing that.. my new acount will not change unless u want it to be Overclocker55. Its set to my youtube channel name


We have a deal, still get to choose a temp nick w/ the other thread though.

you chameleon you


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> We have a deal, still get to choose a temp nick w/ the other thread though.
> you chameleon you


lol change the 3 off you name


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lol change the 3 off you name


I tried. Some saucy bastid took my name. Grrrr. I made it up for a reason.


----------



## Blackout621

Does ANYONE play PS3?


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone knows the user *Fragger123*?

If you read this, please stop adding me.


----------



## Krazee

Had an awesome round of Metro last night. It was pure chaos going up on the stairs: grenades being thrown like crazy, people jumping down the stairs and being annihilated by machine guns, chaos! I got a few kills but the best was ranking points in heals and revives. Made bank on that


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Does ANYONE play PS3?


I do, but not BF3!
I play......yes....that's right.......skylanders!


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?
> 
> 
> 
> how about you empty a full g18 clip point blank into someones head he kills you and he still has 100% health for one
> 
> how about you do a headshot with a sniper riffle with the blood animation and the hitmarker .. yet no kill and no damage done
Click to expand...

I'm not saying you're not having problems. I just don't know how it's possible. If the registration is run on the client, as everyone seems to think and or assume, how is it that you're having problems. Again, not saying you're making it up. I'm just saying I don't know why you're having issue.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm not saying you're not having problems. I just don't know how it's possible. If the registration is run on the client, as everyone seems to think and or assume, how is it that you're having problems. Again, not saying you're making it up. I'm just saying I don't know why you're having issue.


how many hours have you played this game ??

because hit detection is horrible .. or there is a problem with the hitboxes themself

but all i know is there are many times where i should have survived and the other guy should have been dead... if say 1 bullet does 25 damage at point blank range and you put 6 into his head... you are dealing him 150damage.. and that's before the 2x headshot multiplier.. ending at 300damage

300% damage and yet he lives with 100% damage ... so please tell me .. how can it be good if it happens to me and others on a daily basis even with players with a low ping

and that problem didnt happen since the new patch.. it was allready rampant before but now its worse in many ways


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I do, but not BF3!
> I play......yes....that's right.......skylanders!


----------



## Krazee

What is PS3??


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm not saying you're not having problems. I just don't know how it's possible. If the registration is run on the client, as everyone seems to think and or assume, how is it that you're having problems. Again, not saying you're making it up. I'm just saying I don't know why you're having issue.
> 
> 
> 
> how many hours have you played this game ??
Click to expand...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SirCrest/stats/329164311/pc/

78hours not including beta and alpha.

I have 450 in BC2, but obviously that was still pretty bad back then.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SirCrest/stats/329164311/pc/
> 78hours not including beta and alpha.
> I have 450 in BC2, but obviously that was still pretty bad back then.


try playing more and maybe you will notice the problems relating to hit detection with bf3


----------



## HAVO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Man, is it just me or is the L85A2 really under-appreciated?! That, and *the AN-94*.. if you know how to use them, you can tear it up. I've went 40-15 against usas users with those guns on Metro.


Heavy barrel + bipod + 4x scope = have no idea how many snipers i hunted down with this combo ( lost track







)

problem is this setup its great for middle/long range, but its crappy in close combat.. but thats why the magnun got invented hehehe


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try playing more and maybe you will notice the problems relating to hit detection with bf3


My only complain about hit detection is when you get killed a second after hiding on a wall.

Other than that this hit detection is MUCH better than Battlefield Bad Company 2 which is what I played before this game, and I was amazed at how well Battlefield 3 registered all bullets.









Sure it's not perfect, but is still a lot better than Bad Company 2, let alone Battlefield 2 which also sucked.


----------



## KEITHRH12

BF2 had is problems, but no VIOP sucks!!!


----------



## oomalikoo

man i wish i could talk to my squadmates :/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> man i wish i could talk to my squadmates :/


teamspeak? 0.o


----------



## kcuestag

To be honest I don't mind not having VOIP as I would never use it, I'm always in touch with my clan mates via Team Speak 3 when playing.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVO*
> 
> Heavy barrel + bipod + 4x scope = have no idea how many snipers i hunted down with this combo ( lost track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> problem is this setup its great for middle/long range, but its crappy in close combat.. but thats why the magnun got invented hehehe


the an-94 isnt bad at close range if you have good aim









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My only complain about hit detection is when you get killed a second after hiding on a wall.
> Other than that this hit detection is MUCH better than Battlefield Bad Company 2 which is what I played before this game, and I was amazed at how well Battlefield 3 registered all bullets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure it's not perfect, but is still a lot better than Bad Company 2, let alone Battlefield 2 which also sucked.


bf3 registers all bullets?

LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To be honest I don't mind not having VOIP as I would never use it, I'm always in touch with my clan mates via Team Speak 3 when playing.


voip would be for noobs who have no clan mates but want to play as a team with randoms

it isnt a bad idea actually to implement a squad/team voip system for bf3 that is within the game itself and not on battlelog
so you've never sniped someone and seen the blood animation to the head without the kill

or even a full clip to the stomach and only 10% damage dealt etc...


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the an-94 isnt bad at close range if you have good aim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3 registers all bullets?
> LOL
> so you've never sniped someone and seen the blood animation to the head without the kill
> or even a full clip to the stomach and only 10% damage dealt etc...


that mostly happens if i'm palying over 300 ping on a server.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the an-94 isnt bad at close range if you have good aim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3 registers all bullets?
> LOL
> voip would be for noobs who have no clan mates but want to play as a team with randoms
> it isnt a bad idea actually to implement a squad/team voip system for bf3 that is within the game itself and not on battlelog
> so you've never sniped someone and seen the blood animation to the head without the kill
> or even a full clip to the stomach and only 10% damage dealt etc...


Not saying it registers ALL bullets, but it does register ALMOST all of the bullets I shoot into a player, unlike BFBC2 where I needed a whole mag to kill just one person, in Battlefield 3 with 30 bullets on a rifle I can kill 3-4 guys normally.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not saying it registers ALL bullets, but it does register ALMOST all of the bullets I shoot into a player, unlike BFBC2 where I needed a whole mag to kill just one person, in Battlefield 3 with 30 bullets on a rifle I can kill 3-4 guys normally.


me too

but there are still lots of situation that i put 20 bullets into someone and they still survive... 20 bullets from an aek = 360 damage point blank... so that guy should have died 3 times and a bit more.. and i get these cases on a very low ping servers or high ping servers ... but they are just worse on high ping servers


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> me too
> but there are still lots of situation that i put 20 bullets into someone and they still survive... 20 bullets from an aek = 360 damage point blank... so that guy should have died 3 times and a bit more.. and i get these cases on a very low ping servers or high ping servers ... but they are just worse on high ping servers


I can second this. It's easier to experience when you have a room full (8+) of baddies.


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> try playing more and maybe you will notice the problems relating to hit detection with bf3


Is 78hours light weight to you?


----------



## Narokuu

add me to the list, Dustin88 BF3 name is Narokuu, that's what i am in any game i play =D


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Is 78hours light weight to you?


you seem to think that you've seen everything about bf3

and think the game is great and has no bugs

maybe if you would have had those weird bad luck deaths happen to you just walking in the middle of the forrest on caspian border

or die on an boat 10seconds after initial spawning on noshar canal and so on.. and that obviously faulty hit detection that robs you of kills + the weird things dice mess up with the patches


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Is 78hours light weight to you?
> 
> 
> 
> you seem to think that you've seen everything about bf3
> 
> and think the game is great and has no bugs
> 
> maybe if you would have had those weird bad luck deaths happen to you just walking in the middle of the forrest on caspian border
> 
> or die on an boat 10seconds after initial spawning on noshar canal and so on.. and that obviously faulty hit detection that robs you of kills + the weird things dice mess up with the patches
Click to expand...

I think you're reading the wrong posts, because I never said that.

Refer to these posts, which are my only posts not referring to my video I had posted.
http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37530#post_16942286
http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37450#post_16935076

Oh man, I must think the game is amazing and without fault apparently. I merely was posting rhetorical questions directed at no one wondering how dice's hit detection is having issues.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Is 78hours light weight to you?


Yes








And I've only had the game since mid December, not when it came out in October.

Jk, I just have no school (atm), no job, and no life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I think you're reading the wrong posts, because I never said that.
> Refer to these posts, which are my only posts not referring to my video I had posted.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37530#post_16942286
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37450#post_16935076
> Oh man, I must think the game is amazing and without fault apparently. I merely was posting rhetorical questions directed at no one wondering how dice's hit detection is having issues.


When you said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I'm not saying you're not having problems. I just don't know how it's possible. If the registration is run on the client, as everyone seems to think and or assume, how is it that you're having problems. Again, not saying you're making it up. I'm just saying I don't know why you're having issue.


It sounded like you were saying you never have hit detection issues.


----------



## bbrowning8274

Question about CPU usage. I was using an obscene amount of CPU while playing BF3. After looking in task manager about 70% was BF3 itself, which isn't bad, but Battlelog was using anywhere from 20-30%. My guess is it had something to do with Explorer because after I downloaded Firefox and started using that I'm in the 70-80 to sometimes 90% range. Anyone else had an issue like this? System specs in sig. Thanks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I think you're reading the wrong posts, because I never said that.
> Refer to these posts, which are my only posts not referring to my video I had posted.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37530#post_16942286
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37450#post_16935076
> Oh man, I must think the game is amazing and without fault apparently. I merely was posting rhetorical questions directed at no one wondering how dice's hit detection is having issues.


with lines like these

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?


gets me to think that you didnt play enough.. and i was right.. your 70 some hours played showed that.. play more and maybe you will realise how bad hit detection is alot of the time.. im not saying that 100% of the time something is messed up.. but its there allright and it happens alot to alot of people... some see it more some dont seem to


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> me too
> but there are still lots of situation that i put 20 bullets into someone and they still survive... 20 bullets from an aek = 360 damage point blank... so that guy should have died 3 times and a bit more.. and i get these cases on a very low ping servers or high ping servers ... but they are just worse on high ping servers


Haven't had that problem my self yet so I can't say, I did have huge problems in BFBC2 (Like everyone else) were only one out of 3 bullets were registered.









In Battlefield 3 it's just perfect to me, I rarely see a bullet go through and not getting the damage crosshair.









I play with 6ms to 9ms ping on my clan server and I never had a problem, and I also play on my other house with 60-70ms and it's literally the same, as long as it is below 100ms I won't have any issues.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> What is PS3??


the thing woman has once a month, i think









PS3
3 = M, so Premenstrual Syndrome 3estrual


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm running stock clocks and No OC at all. I'm running 296.10 I keep on getting driver display crashes running on High with X2MSAA


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Haven't had that problem my self yet so I can't say, I did have huge problems in BFBC2 (Like everyone else) were only one out of 3 bullets were registered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Battlefield 3 it's just perfect to me, I rarely see a bullet go through and not getting the damage crosshair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play with 6ms to 9ms ping on my clan server and I never had a problem, and I also play on my other house with 60-70ms and it's literally the same, as long as it is below 100ms I won't have any issues.


even with 30ms or 18ms ping ill still get the issues from time to time that it bothers me

it does bother me that sometimes when you are point blank and you shot a full clip hip-firing with an aek and the guy survives ...

and stuff like this ... at long range i could understand that only 1 bullet of each burst hit.. but point blank while hip firing its kind of hard to understand how my 30 bullets would miss even if i get the blood animation on my end

especially since its a client sided hit detection.. shouldnt i send my hits while he sends his hits... and we would end up trading deaths if both of us emptied out our clip at eachother?

this i could live with.. i mean its fair.. but seeing no damage done to a guy i unloaded at on a 18ms ping and the other player has a ping of 30 at worse ....


----------



## opi

Hit detection is off in this game without any question. It's not horrible but its there. Why is it that counter strike was the only FPS game that has ever imo, had almost flawless hit detection? It's 2012, you'd think this would of been something we could laugh about now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm running stock clocks and No OC at all. I'm running 296.10 I keep on getting driver display crashes running on High with X2MSAA


What card, and that includes factory overclocks. Alot of people forget about factory OC's.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Hit detection is off in this game without any question. It's not horrible but its there. Why is it that counter strike was the only FPS game that has ever imo, had almost flawless hit detection? It's 2012, you'd think this would of been something we could laugh about now.
> What card, and that includes factory overclocks. Alot of people forget about factory OC's.


GTX 580 3GB. Its at stock factory clocks


----------



## opi

Lets go over the checklist-

Are you using SLI?
Drivers updated?
What are your temps?
Did it always crash or did it just happen recently?


----------



## Fr0sty

might just be the drivers themselves

or bf3 itself


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Lets go over the checklist-
> Are you using SLI?
> Drivers updated?
> What are your temps?
> *Did it always crash or did it just happen recently?*


He just got the card a couple days ago.

I heard some people needed to bump the voltage even at stock, you could try that.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Lets go over the checklist-
> Are you using SLI?
> Drivers updated?
> What are your temps?
> Did it always crash or did it just happen recently?


no sli. I wasn't looking but it was staying around 63c
latest drivers

EDIT: Which one is the best?


----------



## james8

imo, 295.73 is the best WHQL and 301.24 is the best BETA


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> imo, 295.73 is the best WHQL and 301.24 is the best BETA


ok imma install that


----------



## Gib007

I was on 296.10 before and it was totally solid. 301.24 Beta seems just as good. No problems in BF3 or SWTOR, whatsoever.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I was on 296.10 before and it was totally solid. 301.24 Beta seems just as good. No problems in BF3 or SWTOR, whatsoever.


Wasn't aware there was a new driver out, I'm using 295.73,

Downloading the new one now.


----------



## heinz357

I just logged on to BF3 and got a message that theres an update in progress??

I did'nt know there was an update due today??

...any ideas what it might be?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm running stock clocks and No OC at all. I'm running 296.10 I keep on getting driver display crashes running on High with X2MSAA


Did you try bumping the voltage?

I had this issue on one my EVGA GTX580 cards when I was running 3-Way SLI, one of them was not stable at stock (1000mV) so I had to bump it to 1024mV.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did you try bumping the voltage?
> I had this issue on one my EVGA GTX580 cards when I was running 3-Way SLI, one of them was not stable at stock (1000mV) so I had to bump it to 1024mV.


will try


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've noticed about a good 10fps gain on the low end of the minimum FPS in BF3 going from the 296 drivers to 301.24 beta drivers. The Adaptive Vsync has really helped out the minimum FPS, which is what it supposed to do.

Had a crazy time installing the drivers though... so I'll warn you guys. My laptop with mobile series Nvidia BSOD on startup twice so that didn't work... Desktop took two times to install the drivers right after eachother, didn't do a clean install option either. First time installing wouldn't allow me to go to fullscreen in bf3. After I installed the drivers twice I didn't have a problem. Basically ran the install tool twice...

What? An update? Like actual game update or origin update? hmmmmm....


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVO*
> 
> Heavy barrel + bipod + 4x scope = have no idea how many snipers i hunted down with this combo ( lost track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> problem is this setup its great for middle/long range, but its crappy in close combat.. but thats why the magnun got invented hehehe


I use a 3.4x scope, heavy barrel, and foregrip. I just got my 4th service star yesterday







and 20.5% accuracy on PS3! But if you have good aim, you can tear people up at mid-range. I know I do.

Edit: I meant 5th!


----------



## StaticFX

ok.. thought i might share.

I just reinstall Win7 so i could have a fresh gaming OS... installed drivers and the BF3- its the ONLY thing installed.
BF3 runs BETTER on Win8!!! smoother.. faster... crazy!!!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. thought i might share.
> 
> I just reinstall Win7 so i could have a fresh gaming OS... installed drivers and the BF3- its the ONLY thing installed.
> BF3 runs BETTER on Win8!!! smoother.. faster... crazy!!!


Really... I guess Windows 8 is a lot lighter. I may consider it now that you mention that, but I'll wait for it to hit RTM and get it for free with my university's MSDNAA subscription


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. thought i might share.
> I just reinstall Win7 so i could have a fresh gaming OS... installed drivers and the BF3- its the ONLY thing installed.
> BF3 runs BETTER on Win8!!! smoother.. faster... crazy!!!


so should I download windows 8 on my spare HDD and try?


----------



## StaticFX

i would also like to add that BF3 has crashed on me (win7) 3 times in the last 30 minutes... rarely on win8

yes.. its free. so why not give it a try! also.. if you have an AMD gfx card.. AMD has official Win8 drivers.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> i would also like to add that BF3 has crashed on me (win7) 3 times in the last 30 minutes... rarely on win8
> yes.. its free. so why not give it a try! also.. if you have an AMD gfx card.. AMD has official Win8 drivers.


what about nvidia. also is there a way to install it on my HDD so that it dual boots?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ok.. thought i might share.
> 
> I just reinstall Win7 so i could have a fresh gaming OS... installed drivers and the BF3- its the ONLY thing installed.
> BF3 runs BETTER on Win8!!! smoother.. faster... crazy!!!


Are you sure it isn't just playing better because fresh OS install? Usually everything is a bit snappier on a clean OS. Unless you are comparing to 2 fresh installed OS


----------



## pc-illiterate

and i never see anyone on the OCN server


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> what about nvidia. also is there a way to install it on my HDD so that it dual boots?


yes, when you install Win8 it allows dual boot.
(google it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are you sure it isn't just playing better because fresh OS install? Usually everything is a bit snappier on a clean OS. Unless you are comparing to 2 fresh installed OS


I have it install on a fresh Win7 install - NOTHING else install.

the FPS are much more erratic, even on the screen between rounds.
in win 8 it sticks in the mid 100 fps during those screens... in win7 its 150 to 50.. all over the board.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm interesting, 1 thing going for Win 8 I guess


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and i never see anyone on the OCN server


that might be because it's bazaar, and then some more bazaar.


----------



## [email protected]

Yea i never see anyone on OCN unfortunately. They need to change it to conquest maps cuz you'd get much popular players joining. Not to mention the fact Win 8 sucks. I would never go near that contraption for gaming.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I figured I'd ask this here because there are so many people:

Does anyone have the BF3 theme for Android GO SMS app? I had it, and something happened where I just lost it.







I can't find it anywhere. The theme had the blue city background.


----------



## raptorxrx

Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.

Best thread to ask







.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

M98b: 12x, straight pull, + mag. 2nd is m60: forgrip, flash supp, holo, + scoped mag.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.
> Best thread to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hmm I got bored of my lvl 51 so I got another acount.. Still play on both but my new one I have to unlock stuff which is fun







My fav gun/combo is going to be M16A3/Grip/Supressor/No Sights. Med Pack/ Ammo Perk/ Defibs+ 93R pistol


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.
> Best thread to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


AN-94 with a 3.4x PK-a scope, foregrip, heavy barrel. 5 service stars and counting. G18 suppressed as secondary, M320, defib, and Sqd. flak/explosion (depending on what the rest of my squad has)

Edit: I meant the M145 3.4x scope - I get the two confused.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.
> Best thread to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nothing to do with the patch but I just found out last night after over 185 hours of playtime that the SKS has a 20 round clip







Been using it since and I've racked up 162 kills with it using the PSO-1 scope and the foregrip in quite a short period of time









Previous to this I was using the SV98 with the same scope and was on my 13th service star with it


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.
> Best thread to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Same as before pre-patch: assault and recon.

Playing around with the assult rifles and when i'm doing terrible i'll pull out the sks to get some headshots.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested in your guys setup Post Patch for your favorite kit.
> Best thread to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For assault, AK-74m with heavy barrel, kobra, and underslung rail or bipod (anything but foregrip) or L85A2 with the same attachments. Also the AN-94 is good.
For Engineer, AKS-74u with heavy barrel, kobra, and I forgot if I use a foregrip or not but I don't think I do.
For support, I haven't really tried all the heavy LMGs yet, but RPK or M60, both with a bipod and extended mags
For recon, for short-medium range (aggressive recon is fun even though I'm not that good at it







) SV-98 with the RU 3.4x or 4x scope, straight pull bolt, and no laser. For long range, M98B with 12x/straight pull

PDWs I like for certain situations-
MP7 with kobra/extended mags/laser obviously, for close range. Usually played with support because it runs out of ammo fast, but sometimes with assault
AS VAL with kobra/extended mags. Usually played with recon when I want to use spawn beacons and MAVs in rush, but don't want to be held back by my noob sniping skills.


----------



## raptorxrx

Wow guys, this is great, I'm going to be trying some of these out. I just don't know which guns to try, I'll try out some of these!


----------



## OverClocker55

ok what drivers should I be on? Also is my 580 bottlenecking my i5 2500k? should I OC the cpu? Its laggy even with AA turned off


----------



## Thingamajig

Had way too much fun making this. lol.


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Had way too much fun making this. lol.


Indeed.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Indeed.


We gotta start making a habit of this


----------



## BeardedJesus

Anyone else notice that in the description of the SKS on Battlelog its says,
Quote:


> A number of aftermarket upgrades are available for the SKS, this model is equipped with a synthetic stock, detachable *30 round magazine*, and a PKS-07 (7x) scope.


How come its only got 20 now, was it different pre patch?


----------



## Nocturin

You know, I don't remember and it's my most used gun.


----------



## redalert




----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> We gotta start making a habit of this


Indeed again. And we don't have to worry about space anymore; I've got just over 1TB now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Suppression/cover perk guide:



Basically just confirms that what I already do is right, but it might help someone else.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok what drivers should I be on? Also is my 580 bottlenecking my i5 2500k? should I OC the cpu? Its laggy even with AA turned off


I'm using the new beta drivers, and they seem to be working great.

580 "bottlenecking" your 2500k? not possible. If your gpu usage is not 100% while in game, then yes your 2500k is bottlenecking your gpu.


----------



## raptorxrx

No need for a guide to suppression. Just miss the target and get rewarded.









Nice video though, just a bit of sarcasm on EA's behalf.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Suppression/cover perk guide:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically just confirms that what I already do is right, but it might help someone else.


nice vid, thanks for posting!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok what drivers should I be on? Also is my 580 bottlenecking my i5 2500k? should I OC the cpu? Its laggy even with AA turned off


It sounds like your experiencing called screen tearing







.

It drives me nuts, even on my paltry 560ti.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> No need for a guide to suppression. Just miss the target and get rewarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice video though, just a bit of sarcasm on EA's behalf.


its a reward system for those who cannot aim properly


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Should be renamed to the flare/ECM chopper bug guide. Next, they should cover the TV missile and Hydra bugs.







_How to kill your own chopper while in flight._


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and i never see anyone on the OCN server


that thing IS ALWAYS DEAD. Never seen it with even 1 guy on there.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

92% hk.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Should be renamed to the flare/ECM chopper bug guide. Next, they should cover the TV missile and Hydra bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _How to kill your own chopper while in flight._


Pretty much, I dont who they have checking the bugs in the game but Dice needs to hire people that can actually see because they have a bunch of blind people doing the patch testing now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Pretty much, I dont who they have checking the bugs in the game but Dice needs to hire people that can actually see because *they have a bunch of blind people doing the patch testing now.*


Absolutely wrong. Everyone knows that they don't actually test a patch before releasing it.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Absolutely wrong. Everyone knows that they don't actually test a patch before releasing it.


Wait, you mean you can test patches before releasing them ?


----------



## Krazee

Some people have no idea about flanking, tonight was epic


----------



## Crest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> I think you're reading the wrong posts, because I never said that.
> Refer to these posts, which are my only posts not referring to my video I had posted.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37530#post_16942286
> http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37450#post_16935076
> Oh man, I must think the game is amazing and without fault apparently. I merely was posting rhetorical questions directed at no one wondering how dice's hit detection is having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> with lines like these
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> It's client side, how are you getting bad hit detection?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gets me to think that you didnt play enough.. and i was right.. your 70 some hours played showed that.. play more and maybe you will realise how bad hit detection is alot of the time.. im not saying that 100% of the time something is messed up.. but its there allright and it happens alot to alot of people... some see it more some dont seem to
Click to expand...

Do you notice it on more maps than others. I'll try playing those.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Some people have no idea about flanking, tonight was epic


but so many people know about planking

or as its called in bf3.. camping

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Do you notice it on more maps than others. I'll try playing those.


i notice it in random occurance in all of the maps really.. saw a friend die from a broken ankle 10seconds after initial spawn trying to get into a chopper on operation firestorm...

yeah this game is that bad

or random explosion that had nothing explosive near you and you get a bad luck etc...

its random and theres no way to predict those things

heres one example of how those random bad luck happens









that one on the boat happened to me and a friend





i could take more time to try and find more but these should do for now


----------



## Kreeker

I kind of felt bad....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28536380/1/335450082/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crest*
> 
> Do you notice it on more maps than others. I'll try playing those.


bazaar and metro are the worst offenders,


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I kind of felt bad....
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28536380/1/335450082/


I have not been on that server in awhile, I gotta go on there sometime this week.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have not been on that server in awhile, I gotta go on there sometime this week.


It's pretty much my main server. I don't know if it's because I'm a vehicle whore or because I just love Karkand. I usually take a vehicle because too many people sit back, and do nothing but try to get kills.


----------



## scutzi128

epically funny


----------



## Nocturin

360 but drop ftw!


----------



## calavera

rofl 360 nut drop ftw


----------



## KenjiS

Ugh... Yeah the stuttering crap is getting annoying... it has to be the fact this game is basically chewing up every ounce of ram...


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> epically funny


Omg. That was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## scutzi128




----------



## kcuestag

It makes me quite sad when I see things like this.




Really, these kind of problems should have been fixed in the BETA.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It makes me quite sad when I see things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, these kind of problems should have been fixed in the BETA.


Diffrent grapic settings?


----------



## Krazee

Thats really messed up


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It makes me quite sad when I see things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, these kind of problems should have been fixed in the BETA.


seeing things like this make me understand how i was spotted or killed in some weird situations.. thank you dice for making one of the worse game ever when it comes to design

being shot through solid objects even when the other dude doesnt have a constant view is one of those game breaking things

on top of the fact that nothing on the map really hide you

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Diffrent grapic settings?


that's the only thing you noticed on this video?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Anyone else notice that in the description of the SKS on Battlelog its says,
> How come its only got 20 now, was it different pre patch?


In my Battlelog before the patch description said it had a 30 roung mag, now its fixed. PC version


----------



## Fr0sty

it always had 20rounds btw

just an error by dice.. like the many errors they did with the overall game mechanic patch and random stuff


----------



## OmegaRED.

Those invisible objects are messed up, I wonder if that's due to client side hit detection or just one of many game bugs gone wild. Either way it pisses me off and explains a lot of times why I died thinking I was hidden but guys knew exactly where I was.


----------



## snoball

Video makes me wonder what else that applies to. No wonder cover never works. I'll have to check how it works on trees and walls. Explains numerous deaths where my reaction was HACKS! I AM IN A BOX FOR GOD'S SAKE.


----------



## Nocturin

So true. This aweful hit detection makes more sense now, it's not so much about the detection, but the eviorment that isn't synced between clients.


----------



## scutzi128

This is also something that will probably never be fixed.


----------



## Blackout621

Umm, why is there a M16A3 and M16A4? They're the exact same gun..

But anyway, I've been having a bug on PS3 guys. Okay, on Caspian Border and other large maps (only pre-patch does this happen), I will be running along (or driving) and the environment around is rendering as I move. Bushes will load in, the ground will get it's texture, etc. Anyway I can fix this?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Umm, why is there a M16A3 and M16A4? They're the exact same gun..
> But anyway, I've been having a bug on PS3 guys. Okay, on Caspian Border and other large maps (only pre-patch does this happen), I will be running along (or driving) and the environment around is rendering as I move. Bushes will load in, the ground will get it's texture, etc. Anyway I can fix this?


IIRC, Technically they're not the same gun, but look identicle. The firing mechanisms between the two IRL are different.

as far as BF3, it says i have 125 kills with the A4, although I never play with the A4. I would if it did as much damage as accurately as the A3, but it doesn't even though I love burst fire.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> Those invisible objects are messed up, I wonder if that's due to client side hit detection or just one of many game bugs gone wild. Either way it pisses me off and explains a lot of times why I died thinking I was hidden but guys knew exactly where I was.


its like the grass the doesnt render at ranges longer then 10feet .. so if you hide in a patch of grass next to a tree you might not be seen by people 5feet from you.. but those 20feet from you will see you... LOLL

it stops to render tiny things past a certain distance so it might be related to that but certain objects dont render from a certain perspective maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Umm, why is there a M16A3 and M16A4? They're the exact same gun..
> But anyway, I've been having a bug on PS3 guys. Okay, on Caspian Border and other large maps (only pre-patch does this happen), I will be running along (or driving) and the environment around is rendering as I move. Bushes will load in, the ground will get it's texture, etc. Anyway I can fix this?


the m16a4 is a burst only gun.. and the a3 is a full auto,burst,or semi auto gun

and the bushes only rendering as you drive is because at long range it doesnt render most of the folliage in the first place


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> *its like the grass the doesnt render at ranges longer then 10feet .. so if you hide in a patch of grass next to a tree you might not be seen by people 5feet from you.. but those 20feet from you will see you... LOLL*
> it stops to render tiny things past a certain distance so it might be related to that but certain objects dont render from a certain perspective maybe?
> the m16a4 is a burst only gun.. and the a3 is a full auto,burst,or semi auto gun
> and the bushes only rendering as you drive is because at long range it doesnt render most of the folliage in the first place


player rendering is prioritized...if anything, the bushes you're hiding behind won't be rendered....leaving you in plain sight


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> player rendering is prioritized...if anything, the bushes you're hiding behind won't be rendered....leaving you in plain sight


Unless your <1000m out, then only buildings render with player pop in every few seconds.

nvidiaftw, iirc, made his 1752m headshot without actually seeing the target but guestimating based on feedback from fr0sty


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> This is also something that will never be fixed.


fixed


----------



## OverClocker55

Finally got my 580 working. I'm running the latest beta's. Had to do a total clean install and safe mode uninstall of old drivers. My settings are everything on Ultra and 2xMSAAA. It stays above 60fps but in killcams the fps falls. Is this normal?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its like the grass the doesnt render at ranges longer then 10feet .. so if you hide in a patch of grass next to a tree you might not be seen by people 5feet from you.. but those 20feet from you will see you... LOLL
> it stops to render tiny things past a certain distance so it might be related to that but certain objects dont render from a certain perspective maybe?
> the m16a4 is a burst only gun.. and the a3 is a full auto,burst,or semi auto gun
> and the bushes only rendering as you drive is because at long range it doesnt render most of the folliage in the first place


But it never happened prior to the patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Unless your <1000m out, then only buildings render with player pop in every few seconds.
> nvidiaftw, iirc, made his 1752m headshot without actually seeing the target but guestimating based on feedback from fr0sty


he did it by using the chopper as a point of refference then he had to compensate by knowing where he hit on the chopper in relation to where the pilot was iirc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> But it never happened prior to the patch.


LOL im sure it did .. because that thing was there from day one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> fixed


really? since when is it fixed?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Finally got my 580 working. I'm running the latest beta's. Had to do a total clean install and safe mode uninstall of old drivers. My settings are everything on Ultra and 2xMSAAA. It stays above 60fps but in killcams the fps falls. Is this normal?


As long as it doesn't happen while playing I wouldn't mind.









But yes, fps drops when kill cam or spawning/dying are normal since few patches ago.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Finally got my 580 working. I'm running the latest beta's. Had to do a total clean install and safe mode uninstall of old drivers. My settings are everything on Ultra and 2xMSAAA. It stays above 60fps but in killcams the fps falls. Is this normal?


performance seems good, I usually play HC with no kill cam so I can't comment on that!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> performance seems good, I usually play HC with no kill cam so I can't comment on that!


like when I get killed by a tank the after cam is always around 42fps but when I spawn its at 60FPS!


----------



## Fr0sty

as long as you get that 60fps when actually playing its good


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It makes me quite sad when I see things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, these kind of problems should have been fixed in the BETA.


Now that is pretty crazy. Seems like this Frostbite 2 is a bit to good to be true, looks awesome and beautiful, but when put into use so many apparent bugs. I guess this will just be something to keep in mind, all of the destructable cover, boxes and fences and such are bad cover and not to be trusted at all.

That high latency between the players also explains the "deaths around the corner". For one player there shots registered instantly but the other players actions were slightly behind.

Also I haven't had hardly any bad luck deaths since this last big patch, only a few I think. I used to get quite a lot before.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Finally got my 580 working. I'm running the latest beta's. Had to do a total clean install and safe mode uninstall of old drivers. My settings are everything on Ultra and 2xMSAAA. It stays above 60fps but in killcams the fps falls. Is this normal?


Told you it was driver related








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he did it by using the chopper as a point of refference then he had to compensate by knowing where he hit on the chopper in relation to where the pilot was iirc
> LOL im sure it did .. because that thing was there from day one
> really? since when is it fixed?


Forgot it was done in the chopper. I couldn't hit anything but body shots when we were in that server. I fail as a long-rang sniper.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> really? since when is it fixed?


i fixed YOUR POST


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i fixed YOUR POST


commen internetz term for that is "fixed that for you" or FTFY, fyi


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Told you it was driver related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot it was done in the chopper. I couldn't hit anything but body shots when we were in that server. I fail as a long-rang sniper.


long range sniping with a 12x scope is pointless..... we need 16x or 24x scopes to make it more efficient at long range
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i fixed YOUR POST


LOL didnt realise you meant that


----------



## Robilar

Finally found a solution to the flashing black screen that occurs when you die, respawn or get healed. Was very annoying.


----------



## OverClocker55

It may of been drivers but is my 580 3GB bottlenecking my i5 ingame? Anyways I OC'ed it to 4ghz.. Seems to help


----------



## Nocturin

well, solution was?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It may of been drivers but is my 580 3GB bottlenecking my i5 ingame? Anyways I OC'ed it to 4ghz.. Seems to help


i'm another person so tired of the word bottleneck.


----------



## OverClocker55

Who likes these?


----------



## scutzi128

if anything the 2500k is bottlenecking the 580.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so my 2nd game today and my game crashes.. Do I RMA my card? the picture is what it looks like before it crashes. It freezes. white lines/dots. and then says it crashed. the picture isnt it but its the same white lines im getting after 10mins of bf3


ehh my last option


----------



## KenjiS

^- that looks bad..id RMA it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ^- that looks bad..id RMA it


kk


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Try stock settings first or even undervolting the core/vram, if it doesn't fix it I'd RMA it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Try stock settings first or even undervolting the core/vram, if it doesn't fix it I'd RMA it.


under volt it? I just bumped the volts a bit cause some people say thats needed


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> under volt it? I just bumped the volts a bit cause some people say thats needed


Try everything is my point, some tweaking might make it so you don't need to RMA it.

I only have one card, so if I thought I had to RMA it I'd test everything before so I wouldn't have to be without a card for a few weeks.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Try stock settings first or even undervolting the core/vram, if it doesn't fix it I'd RMA it.


Hu? Are you saying that undervolting can make it work, at same Mhz? That doesn't seem logical,hehe. I can understand raising it, or under clocking ram,shader etc, but undervoltage on same MHz?
If so, I learned something new to day as well:thumb:


----------



## Kreeker

"No contact with EA Online. Please try again later."

Anyone getting this right now?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> "No contact with EA Online. Please try again later."
> Anyone getting this right now?


Yup, was about to ask the same thing.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys if I do a clean install is there save files I need to keep or is it through battle log?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys if I do a clean install is there save files I need to keep or is it through battle log?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


The "Battlefield 3" folder from My Documents, that stores all your settings/saves/etc.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yup, was about to ask the same thing.


Alright I guess we can assume it's on EA's end...


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hu? Are you saying that undervolting can make it work, at same Mhz? That doesn't seem logical,hehe. I can understand raising it, or under clocking ram,shader etc, but undervoltage on same MHz?
> If so, I learned something new to day as well:thumb:


Pertaining to your issue I doubt it, but it's a possibility and does occur, sometimes cards/procs even at stock seem to have issues with the stock voltage being too high.

Make sure you understand what I said, I'm almost certain that's *not* your issue, but it's another thing you can easily test and rule out it being too little or too much voltage relating to any aspect of the card.

Anyways, you could just go ahead and RMA it, what I saw in the picture screams of a Vram issue.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so my 2nd game today and my game crashes.. Do I RMA my card? the picture is what it looks like before it crashes. It freezes. white lines/dots. and then says it crashed. the picture isnt it but its the same white lines im getting after 10mins of bf3
> 
> ehh my last option


I've had something similar happen before, happens randomly and about once a week or so. My screen goes all blue, pink, and green, and my computer requires a restart. I've checked temps when this is happening so it's not overheating, and it only happens to me in BF3 (using the latest WHQL drivers). It's very odd, only happened on my old system when the card overheated (fan stopped working but it was a 5550 so not much heat).

I have a slight OC to 4.1 with no voltage bump and everything else is stock clocks. It's strange.I was in TS talking to you guys after it happened before I restarted, which was the weirdest thing.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> *its like the grass the doesnt render at ranges longer then 10feet .. so if you hide in a patch of grass next to a tree you might not be seen by people 5feet from you.. but those 20feet from you will see you... LOLL*
> it stops to render tiny things past a certain distance so it might be related to that but certain objects dont render from a certain perspective maybe?
> the m16a4 is a burst only gun.. and the a3 is a full auto,burst,or semi auto gun
> and the bushes only rendering as you drive is because at long range it doesnt render most of the folliage in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> player rendering is prioritized...if anything, the bushes you're hiding behind won't be rendered....leaving you in plain sight
Click to expand...

This is why many people played BF2 in low settings; no foliage to get in the way.


----------



## oomalikoo

any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


Lawl, you outrank me x3 But I just added you to my friends... Perhaps playing together will make us less pathetic


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


Doing better than me when I was at your level. Just keep practicing. I play for fun, not for point. My KDR is like .3 or something







.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/nocturin3/

I'm good enough to hold my own, and that confidence is what's important.

Nothing more satisfying that joining a game and wiping terrabytex, frosty, scutz, and nvidiaftws squad







. Now that I think of it, that was one of the first games I played with you guys. Now when we squad up, we bend servers to our wishes.

Played with yonder last night too and that was fun. No kills, almost 2k points, all from caps.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Doing better than me when I was at your level. Just keep practicing. I play for fun, not for point. My KDR is like .3 or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/nocturin3/


Added you as well...

No clue what my KDR is...

-edit- nevermind, its .82


----------



## Nocturin

Alright







, do you use TS?


----------



## Blackout621

Anyone got pointers for me?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/

Just keep in mind I don't use the usas or famas anymore.. 'nor do I play TDM.

On a side note: I'm loving the AK-74M with HB, underslung rail, and KOBRA sight.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Alright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , do you use TS?


I can if needed, i dont really play much with other people.. Most of my friends have it for the 360, Whereas i have it for PC...


----------



## Methodical

Can anyone suggest one of the multiplayer server for a new comer to BF3 and PC gaming. I've been playing the single player campaign and now want to dip my toes in the multiplayer games and want to get familiar without being an interruption in the game. This is all new to me. Also, can you create a profile or something to save a particular server game so that you don't have to go through that looooong list of servers to find something you like to play? Right now I just want to play the noobie ones.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Anyone else experience sudden loss of sound for about 1 second ?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I can if needed, i dont really play much with other people.. Most of my friends have it for the 360, Whereas i have it for PC...


msg me when I jump on battlelog later and I'll get you the TS info. We play most nights. BF3 is a great stress reliever.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> msg me when I jump on battlelog later and I'll get you the TS info. We play most nights. BF3 is a great stress reliever.


can you drop the TS here.


----------



## KenjiS

Gah...that stuttering crap is really getting on my nerves :/

Everytime i zoom in, stutter

Everytime i get shot at, stutter

I know why its happening..just the only way for me to fix it is to add more ram which i dont have on hand at the moment..


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally found a solution to the flashing black screen that occurs when you die, respawn or get healed. Was very annoying.


was it /uninstall? lol

j/k what was the fix?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> BF3 is a great stress reliever.


bf3 CAUSES me stress!!

and methodical, add servers to your favorites. there are a lot of servers reading noob friendly, noobs welcome. everyone is an interruption. only 1 way to get rank and better, PLAY! the better your teammates the better you do. the better your opponents, the better you get.


----------



## calavera

That object-not-rendering-beyond-certain-distance occurs when I'm sniping from long distances. I scope in and an enemy is out in the open so I shoot many many headshots, but none hit even though I was on target. Turns out he's behind a boulder or something that isn't being rendered when I'm zoomed in.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Gah...that stuttering crap is really getting on my nerves :/
> Everytime i zoom in, stutter
> Everytime i get shot at, stutter
> I know why its happening..just the only way for me to fix it is to add more ram which i dont have on hand at the moment..


HEY GUYS IS HE RIGHT? HE TOLD ME HE HAS 8GB I THINK THAT'S WAY MORE THAN ENOUGH. IN FACT I PLAY THIS GAME WITH YOUTUBE ON AND NOTHING HAPPENS.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> can you drop the TS here.


yup, i'll do that when i get home


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


'

Try taking your time and aiming. Go for objectives.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Anyone got pointers for me?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/
> Just keep in mind I don't use the usas or famas anymore.. 'nor do I play TDM.
> On a side note: I'm loving the AK-74M with HB, underslung rail, and KOBRA sight.


Stop quiting so much. Your stats are pretty good, but that 27% quit percentage makes me think less of you as a player.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> '
> Try taking your time and aiming. Go for objectives.
> Stop quiting so much. Your stats are pretty good, but that 27% quit percentage makes me think less of you as a player.


that quit might be fake. I usually quit right at the start of a game. Rarely do I quit, so it might be the same with him.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> HEY GUYS IS HE RIGHT? HE TOLD ME HE HAS 8GB I THINK THAT'S WAY MORE THAN ENOUGH. IN FACT I PLAY THIS GAME WITH YOUTUBE ON AND NOTHING HAPPENS.


Just your video card unable to handle the load. What's your GPU usage when frames drop? It's pretty common with Frostbite games.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> that quit might be fake. I usually quit right at the start of a game. Rarely do I quit, so it might be the same with him.


Mines 41%, i usually would end up quitting when:

1. Server tickets were low and the round would end before i'd even get started. So i'd quit. - not so much a problem with the recent battlelog update

2. performance issues. Whenever a server starts a fresh round, i get serious lag/fps issues that never sort themselves out. A game restart is the only solution.

3. connection problems. Often i've found that i've been disconnected due to ping or other issues. I've also been banned from many servers for killing the wrong people (Ie, admins)

I think judging a player soley on their Battlelog stats is wrong. As there's often other reasons behind them. Nevermind the fact that alot of them can be easily rigged by cheaters. To me, battlelog stats means nothing.


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just your video card unable to handle the load. What's your GPU usage when frames drop? It's pretty common with Frostbite games.


this poster is having the problem http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/37690#post_16962291


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> But anyway, I've been having a bug on PS3 guys. Okay, on Caspian Border and other large maps (only pre-patch does this happen), I will be running along (or driving) and the environment around is rendering as I move. Bushes will load in, the ground will get it's texture, etc. Anyway I can fix this?


PS3 problem with too little memory. Doubt it's fixable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> nvidiaftw, iirc, made his 1752m headshot without actually seeing the target but guestimating based on feedback from fr0sty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he did it by using the chopper as a point of refference then he had to compensate by knowing where he hit on the chopper in relation to where the pilot was iirc


Well originally I was shooting it as a reference shot, but since I could somehow see theyondergod's scope glare (while in the chopper) I lined it up hoping to get lucky and I did. And btw, it was 1702.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Forgot it was done in the chopper. I couldn't hit anything but body shots when we were in that server. I fail as a long-rang sniper.


You'll get better.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> long range sniping with a 12x scope is pointless..... we need 16x or 24x scopes to make it more efficient at long range


True.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> that quit might be fake. I usually quit right at the start of a game. Rarely do I quit, so it might be the same with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Mines 41%, i usually would end up quitting when:
> 1. Server tickets were low and the round would end before i'd even get started. So i'd quit. - not so much a problem with the recent battlelog update
> 2. performance issues. Whenever a server starts a fresh round, i get serious lag/fps issues that never sort themselves out. A game restart is the only solution.
> 3. connection problems. Often i've found that i've been disconnected due to ping or other issues. I've also been banned from many servers for killing the wrong people (Ie, admins)
> I think judging a player soley on their Battlelog stats is wrong. As there's often other reasons behind them. Nevermind the fact that alot of them can be easily rigged by cheaters. To me, battlelog stats means nothing.
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Agreed.


I've also just ended up quitting my third server because of that irritating loading bug - loading screen is black (with "saving" in the upper right - or maybe lower right, can't remember) then the game just crashes/quits out.

Plus i also like to join empty servers to clown about in. Once too many people join, i leave.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> was it /uninstall? lol
> j/k what was the fix?


Actually much simpler than that. I disabled full screen ingame and re-enabled it and the issue went away.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys if I do a clean install is there save files I need to keep or is it through battle log?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> The "Battlefield 3" folder from My Documents, that stores all your settings/saves/etc.
Click to expand...

Doh, thanks man! +rep


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It makes me quite sad when I see things like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Really, these kind of problems should have been fixed in the BETA.


Lesson learned: never try to hide behind anything that's movable. Also explains why sometimes you can shoot through stuff and sometimes you can't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It may of been drivers but is my 580 3GB bottlenecking my i5 ingame? Anyways I OC'ed it to 4ghz.. Seems to help


If your 580 was bottle-necking your i5 you would need to OC your 580.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


Keep practicing








Look up RivalXfactor on youtube, he has some really helpful videos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Can anyone suggest one of the multiplayer server for a new comer to BF3 and PC gaming. I've been playing the single player campaign and now want to dip my toes in the multiplayer games and want to get familiar without being an interruption in the game. This is all new to me. Also, can you create a profile or something to save a particular server game so that you don't have to go through that looooong list of servers to find something you like to play? Right now I just want to play the noobie ones.
> Thanks...Al


I just played TDM at first, you make less of an impact towards your team winning or losing and you only have to focus on learning how to kill instead of learning how to play the objectives at the same time.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just your video card unable to handle the load. What's your GPU usage when frames drop? It's pretty common with Frostbite games.


Actually the game was perfectly fine until one of the updates they did which suddenly screwed the pooch and the RAM usage jumped just enough to start causing issues

Also, it is my RAM usage, Not GPU, I already investigated that back when the problem first started happening and ruled it out, My RAM usage is 100% everytime the stuttering occurs its going for the Swap File, thus the stuttering, its because I have a bunch of Firefox windows/tabs open(And Firefox is a rediculous RAM hog), and since i cannot -close- FF when playing BF3 I cannot free up the extra RAM to make BF3 not stutter...

I'm also a heavy multitasker, I have my messangers up in the background too you know, The reason is simple, I'm in the middle of multiple things, I stop those multiple things to play games, When im done with the games I then like to go back to what i was doing, without waiting on something loading or having to scroll back to where i was or figure out where i last left off in something... So for example, Right now, I have Firefox open(14 windows + multiple tabs in several of them), iTunes open(Because im sorting through my music at the moment and i dont want to have to remember where i left off), Several windows explorer windows open (Because my computer has recorded TV shows and stuff on it and i watch several at once, This lets me keep track of where i am in a series easily) Steam and Origin and running and I have Pidgin, MSN and Skype up.. in total, this is, right now, consuming 5gb of my ram, when i launch BF3 itself, BF3 consumes enough RAM to push that up to 7.8gb used... and it spikes, depending on the map, up enough where it has to start digging into my Swap file...

God forbid i forget to shut lightroom off before starting BF3







then BF3 is pretty much unplayable

_In summation, I know what the issue is, I'm complaining for the sake of venting so i dont ragebreak over it, I simply need more RAM_ *That said, I do not have any issues with other RAM-heavy games, Probubly because they're not as action-oriented as this is...BF3 is the only game that gives me problems of any sort actually*

The best solution i found is to simply avoid full up 64 player servers


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Anyone else experience rare occurrences where the sound suddenly disappears for one second ?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually much simpler than that. I disabled full screen ingame and re-enabled it and the issue went away.


nice find! hopefully posting what worked for you will help others!


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If your 580 was bottle-necking your i5 you would need to OC your 580.


Why do people keep saying this... a GPU cannot bottleneck your CPU.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Actually the game was perfectly fine until one of the updates they did which suddenly screwed the pooch and the RAM usage jumped just enough to start causing issues
> Also, it is my RAM usage,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not GPU, I already investigated that back when the problem first started happening and ruled it out, My RAM usage is 100% everytime the stuttering occurs its going for the Swap File, thus the stuttering, its because I have a bunch of Firefox windows/tabs open(And Firefox is a rediculous RAM hog), and since i cannot -close- FF when playing BF3 I cannot free up the extra RAM to make BF3 not stutter...
> I'm also a heavy multitasker, I have my messangers up in the background too you know, The reason is simple, I'm in the middle of multiple things, I stop those multiple things to play games, When im done with the games I then like to go back to what i was doing, without waiting on something loading or having to scroll back to where i was or figure out where i last left off in something... So for example, Right now, I have Firefox open(14 windows + multiple tabs in several of them), iTunes open(Because im sorting through my music at the moment and i dont want to have to remember where i left off), Several windows explorer windows open (Because my computer has recorded TV shows and stuff on it and i watch several at once, This lets me keep track of where i am in a series easily) Steam and Origin and running and I have Pidgin, MSN and Skype up.. in total, this is, right now, consuming 5gb of my ram, when i launch BF3 itself, BF3 consumes enough RAM to push that up to 7.8gb used... and it spikes, depending on the map, up enough where it has to start digging into my Swap file...
> God forbid i forget to shut lightroom off before starting BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then BF3 is pretty much unplayable
> _In summation, I know what the issue is, I'm complaining for the sake of venting so i dont ragebreak over it, I simply need more RAM_ *That said, I do not have any issues with other RAM-heavy games, Probubly because they're not as action-oriented as this is...BF3 is the only game that gives me problems of any sort actually*
> The best solution i found is to simply avoid full up 64 player servers


When I got through reading your post this is the first thing that came to mind (@0:17):


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Anyone else experience rare occurrences where the sound suddenly disappears for one second ?


I have had it happen, but for more like ~3 seconds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Actually much simpler than that. I disabled full screen ingame and re-enabled it and the issue went away.


How do you do that?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> '
> Try taking your time and aiming. Go for objectives.
> Stop quiting so much. Your stats are pretty good, but that 27% quit percentage makes me think less of you as a player.


Yeah, most of that is quitting to join friends and quitting out at the beginning of a match because I wanted to play a different map.

But I won't lie... about 5%-10% probably was due to me ragequitting because my team sucked or I was in the wrong state of mind to focus in-game.


----------



## Nocturin

Question, when you attach say the holo/kobra sight, is the red "guides" when ADS opaque or translucent?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Why do people keep saying this... a GPU cannot bottleneck your CPU.


So if you have say a GT 430 and a 3960X you think your GPU wont be bottlenecking your CPU?


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Actually the game was perfectly fine until one of the updates they did which suddenly screwed the pooch and the RAM usage jumped just enough to start causing issues
> Also, it is my RAM usage, Not GPU, I already investigated that back when the problem first started happening and ruled it out, My RAM usage is 100% everytime the stuttering occurs its going for the Swap File, thus the stuttering, its because I have a bunch of Firefox windows/tabs open(And Firefox is a rediculous RAM hog), and since i cannot -close- FF when playing BF3 I cannot free up the extra RAM to make BF3 not stutter...
> I'm also a heavy multitasker, I have my messangers up in the background too you know, The reason is simple, I'm in the middle of multiple things, I stop those multiple things to play games, When im done with the games I then like to go back to what i was doing, without waiting on something loading or having to scroll back to where i was or figure out where i last left off in something... So for example, Right now, I have Firefox open(14 windows + multiple tabs in several of them), iTunes open(Because im sorting through my music at the moment and i dont want to have to remember where i left off), Several windows explorer windows open (Because my computer has recorded TV shows and stuff on it and i watch several at once, This lets me keep track of where i am in a series easily) Steam and Origin and running and I have Pidgin, MSN and Skype up.. in total, this is, right now, consuming 5gb of my ram, when i launch BF3 itself, BF3 consumes enough RAM to push that up to 7.8gb used... and it spikes, depending on the map, up enough where it has to start digging into my Swap file...
> God forbid i forget to shut lightroom off before starting BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then BF3 is pretty much unplayable
> _In summation, I know what the issue is, I'm complaining for the sake of venting so i dont ragebreak over it, I simply need more RAM_ *That said, I do not have any issues with other RAM-heavy games, Probubly because they're not as action-oriented as this is...BF3 is the only game that gives me problems of any sort actually*
> The best solution i found is to simply avoid full up 64 player servers


Ok, Kill Aero and turn off MSAA. 1250MB RAM is enough for 1200P in BF3.
Use post-processing high or any FXAA injector you want.
"net stop uxsms" in command prompt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> How do you do that?


You can press alt+enter to switch between fullscreen and windowed mode in most games.


----------



## pc-illiterate

since getting my xonar dx, i lose all ambient sounds. i only hear things within maybe 25 feet of me


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ok, Kill Aero and turn off MSAA. 1250MB RAM is enough for 1200P in BF3.
> Use post-processing high or any FXAA injector you want.
> "net stop uxsms" in command prompt.
> You can press alt+enter to switch between fullscreen and windowed mode in most games.


what is uxsms

Also according to what im seeing when i start the game, 1250 is NOT enough, its taking up more like 2000-2100mb

also killing Aero makes zero difference, windows already keeps autokilling Aero on me (Which is a pain in the ass) and it doesnt change a thing


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> since getting my xonar dx, i lose all ambient sounds. i only hear things within maybe 25 feet of me


I had a couple of different Xonar cards, both top end and mid range. I found that they were superior for movie and audio playback but you just can't beat creative cards for positional feedback.


----------



## snoball

What FXAA do you guys recommend. Please include links.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Anyone else experience rare occurrences where the sound suddenly disappears for one second ?


Yep, but for me its around the times that a tank near misses me or a nade goes off close by, it's like half a second of nothing then it comes back.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> what is uxsms
> Also according to what im seeing when i start the game, 1250 is NOT enough, its taking up more like 2000-2100mb
> also killing Aero makes zero difference, windows already keeps autokilling Aero on me (Which is a pain in the ass) and it doesnt change a thing


uxsms is the Aero service. I use .bat scripts to start/kill aero since sometimes it won't re-enable Aero due to Origin. Aero can use up to 500MB of VRAM and 900MB of system RAM. It's very buggy.
net stop uxsms
net start uxsms

How are you seeing 2100MB of VRAM? You have the 2.5GB version 570? What is your GPU usage when you zoom in? Use MSi Afterburner or similar to see that while ingame. 1200P does not use 2100MB, so it looks like you have MSAA enabled along with Aero if you're getting that high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> What FXAA do you guys recommend. Please include links.


I use Danoc's 1.25V. I don't like the brown tint of 1.3. I prefer the blue tints of 1.25 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/battlefield-serie/189991-fxaa-injector-danoc1-fuer-battlefield-3-update-danoc1-v1-3-beta-download.html


----------



## noldevin

Does anyone still play actively? I could use a few decent squadmates. My bf3 name is noldevin


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noldevin*
> 
> Does anyone still play actively? I could use a few decent squadmates. My bf3 name is noldevin


Check out TerabyteX and BF3Nate's TS server: 71.228.61.197 pass: 1234


----------



## noldevin

Will do thanks


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> uxsms is the Aero service. I use .bat scripts to start/kill aero since sometimes it won't re-enable Aero due to Origin. Aero can use up to 500MB of VRAM and 900MB of system RAM. It's very buggy.
> net stop uxsms
> net start uxsms


I'm not good with .bat scripts. Could you just upload yours?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> uxsms is the Aero service. I use .bat scripts to start/kill aero since sometimes it won't re-enable Aero due to Origin. Aero can use up to 500MB of VRAM and 900MB of system RAM. It's very buggy.
> net stop uxsms
> net start uxsms
> How are you seeing 2100MB of VRAM? You have the 2.5GB version 570? What is your GPU usage when you zoom in? Use MSi Afterburner or similar to see that while ingame. 1200P does not use 2100MB, so it looks like you have MSAA enabled along with Aero if you're getting that high.
> l


Because im talking about System ram, Not VRAM...










^- theres a screenshot i took a while back when i first started having the issue...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doom*
> 
> Yep, but for me its around the times that a tank near misses me or a nade goes off close by, it's like half a second of nothing then it comes back.


Thats actually supposed to happen now that I understand what you two were talking about. It's the concussion effect with explosions, and it happens all the time to me







. If you look for, it will also happen when any other explosive goes off near you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noldevin*
> 
> Does anyone still play actively? I could use a few decent squadmates. My bf3 name is noldevin


We play all the time. The TS server was posted.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Thats actually supposed to happen now that I understand what you two were talking about. It's the concussion effect with explosions, and it happens all the time to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you look for, it will also happen when any other explosive goes off near you.


BC2 was the same iirc


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Because im talking about System ram, Not VRAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^- theres a screenshot i took a while back when i first started having the issue...


Show the processes tab like this:









Did you kill Aero?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'm not good with .bat scripts. Could you just upload yours?


Just open notepad and type:

Code:



Code:


net stop uxsms

and save it as aero_kill.bat

make another called aero.bat with:

Code:



Code:


net start uxsms

Put in: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs










edit: Forgot to mention, you need to run these as admin(right click) or disable UAC(never notify) and reboot. UAC is pointless anyways since it doesn't block malware and just annoys you.

Aero.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## PoopaScoopa

ffffffffffffffff dp


----------



## Caz

Hit me up if you want to play right now. I am messing with Co Op a bit, but online is cool too, finally got my RAT3 up and running and working on using the programmable buttons.

-thacaz (pc)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Just your video card unable to handle the load. What's your GPU usage when frames drop? It's pretty common with Frostbite games.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the game was perfectly fine until one of the updates they did which suddenly screwed the pooch and the RAM usage jumped just enough to start causing issues
> 
> Also, it is my RAM usage, Not GPU, I already investigated that back when the problem first started happening and ruled it out, My RAM usage is 100% everytime the stuttering occurs its going for the Swap File, thus the stuttering, its because I have a bunch of Firefox windows/tabs open(And Firefox is a rediculous RAM hog), and since i cannot -close- FF when playing BF3 I cannot free up the extra RAM to make BF3 not stutter...
> 
> I'm also a heavy multitasker, I have my messangers up in the background too you know, The reason is simple, I'm in the middle of multiple things, I stop those multiple things to play games, When im done with the games I then like to go back to what i was doing, without waiting on something loading or having to scroll back to where i was or figure out where i last left off in something... So for example, Right now, I have Firefox open(14 windows + multiple tabs in several of them), iTunes open(Because im sorting through my music at the moment and i dont want to have to remember where i left off), Several windows explorer windows open (Because my computer has recorded TV shows and stuff on it and i watch several at once, This lets me keep track of where i am in a series easily) Steam and Origin and running and I have Pidgin, MSN and Skype up.. in total, this is, right now, consuming 5gb of my ram, when i launch BF3 itself, BF3 consumes enough RAM to push that up to 7.8gb used... and it spikes, depending on the map, up enough where it has to start digging into my Swap file...
> 
> God forbid i forget to shut lightroom off before starting BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then BF3 is pretty much unplayable
> 
> _In summation, I know what the issue is, I'm complaining for the sake of venting so i dont ragebreak over it, I simply need more RAM_ *That said, I do not have any issues with other RAM-heavy games, Probubly because they're not as action-oriented as this is...BF3 is the only game that gives me problems of any sort actually*
> 
> The best solution i found is to simply avoid full up 64 player servers
Click to expand...

What you need to do is download Chrome, use that as dedicated BF3 browser, close FF when you game and save 500+ mb of ram. My game starts stuttering terribly at 80%+ ram usage, on the Work Rig below, so I have to close down lots of stuff. Also if you use Chrome, you can use the better battlelog plugin, has some nice features. Chrome with just b-log open uses about 200mb of ram for me.

Hmm noticed you have 14 windows of FF, kinda strange, maybe you can find an extension that will save all your windows+tab config so its easier to close all of them and re-open at once. Maybe the simplest option, get more ram








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> ffffffffffffffff dp


wat?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What you need to do is download Chrome, use that as dedicated BF3 browser, close FF when you game and save 500+ mb of ram. My game starts stuttering terribly at 80%+ ram usage, on the Work Rig below, so I have to close down lots of stuff. Also if you use Chrome, you can use the better battlelog plugin, has some nice features. Chrome with just b-log open uses about 200mb of ram for me.
> Hmm noticed you have 14 windows of FF, kinda strange, maybe you can find an extension that will save all your windows+tab config so its easier to close all of them and re-open at once. Maybe the simplest option, get more ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wat?


I've been considering that... Also Firefox gives me the option to save and exit, Which is what i do if i have to shut it off... Thats kinda why I havnt dumped to Chrome yet...

I do NOT want to kill Aero and have to restart it its as simple as that, Besides, as i pointed out before, Killing Aero does nothing, I tried it, it doesnt change a damn thing on my rig...


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I've been considering that... Also Firefox gives me the option to save and exit, Which is what i do if i have to shut it off... Thats kinda why I havnt dumped to Chrome yet...
> I do NOT want to kill Aero and have to restart it its as simple as that, Besides, as i pointed out before, Killing Aero does nothing, I tried it, it doesnt change a damn thing on my rig...


Killing Aero saves 500MB VRAM and 900MB RAM. How can you say it does nothing? You're using 7.64GB out of 8GIGs of your system RAM. If you don't want to fix the problem, then why are you posting here?

http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/battlelog-standalone/ This just opens a separate IE window for battelog.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Because im talking about System ram, Not VRAM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^- theres a screenshot i took a while back when i first started having the issue...


your either going to need to get another stick of ram or start closing those 9000 fire fox windows







.

there is a drowser built just for BF3, i don't know the name of it though


----------



## TheYonderGod

I just use a better looking basic theme all the time so I don't have to worry about killing aero http://cryer.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Basic-Black-166606584 It's almost exactly what my aero theme looked like when I had it anyways.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Killing Aero saves 500MB VRAM and 900MB RAM. How can you say it does nothing? You're using 7.64GB out of 8GIGs of your system RAM. If you don't want to fix the problem, then why are you posting here?
> http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/battlelog-standalone/ This just opens a separate IE window for battelog.


I wasnt asking for help actually, i mentioned i had a problem and some folks were chiming in, im responding to the advice offered mate










And because it didnt clear up the stuttering, I did it before in an attempt to smooth things out


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> your either going to need to get another stick of ram or start closing those 9000 fire fox windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> there is a drowser built just for BF3, i don't know the name of it though


Yeah thats what im probubly going to do, I really regret not building this rig with 16gb to start with because adding a second set of 8gb is going to be a pain in the rear (To get at the free RAM slots on my motherboard i have to remove my CPU cooler and etc, Which im unsure if i can do in the confines of my case easily... Which means i might have to disassemble the entire thing to add an extra couple sticks of ram, which is actually why i havnt done that yet lol)

FWIW and to be truthful, BF3 is the only game that gives me crap with RAM usage as i said...

Anyways, in case if i seem im ungrateful, im not, Thank you for trying to help guys


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I wasnt asking for help actually, i mentioned i had a problem and some folks were chiming in, im responding to the advice offered mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because it didnt clear up the stuttering, I did it before in an attempt to smooth things out


Not sure how to help you if you aren't willing to try things out. You need to leave 1-2 gigs free of system RAM for your video card, you need to make sure you're not hitting your VRAM limit and you need to make sure your GPU usage isn't dropping below 99%.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Not sure how to help you if you aren't willing to try things out. You need to leave 1-2 gigs free of system RAM for your video card, you need to make sure you're not hitting your VRAM limit and you need to make sure your GPU usage isn't dropping below 99%.


Uhm.. Im willing, I just pointed out i DID try turning Aero off before and it didnt clean up the stuttering.. I said that like 4-5 times now i think... Thats specifically why im not going to do it -again- Because it didnt have any effect on the problem..

Yes, Exactly, I need 1-2gb free system ram for my video card, I think the only way i might get close to that is to kill firefox and use something else to launch Battlelog, Which is likely what im going to do


----------



## snoball

Whoever posted that Black windows theme, THANK YOU!

It looks AMAZING. Also, I am trying the standalone battlelog.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Whoever posted that Black windows theme, THANK YOU!
> It looks AMAZING. Also, I am trying the standalone battlelog.


?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just use a better looking basic theme all the time so I don't have to worry about killing aero http://cryer.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Basic-Black-166606584 It's almost exactly what my aero theme looked like when I had it anyways.


No problem ;p


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So if you have say a GT 430 and a 3960X you think your GPU wont be bottlenecking your CPU?


Nope. Your CPU will still function to the highest of its ability. A game will not perform well on this setup simply because the graphics card is too slow and doesn't have enough vram to render a current game properly. It has nothing to do with the CPU.

A cpu bottlenecks a graphics card because it is simply not fast enough to keep up with the calculations of the gpu. A gpu relies on a cpu, while a cpu does not rely on a gpu.

I mean obviously a crappy gpu makes your great cpu worthless if you play games, but it doesn't "bottleneck" your cpu.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Uhm.. Im willing, I just pointed out i DID try turning Aero off before and it didnt clean up the stuttering.. I said that like 4-5 times now i think... Thats specifically why im not going to do it -again- Because it didnt have any effect on the problem..
> Yes, Exactly, I need 1-2gb free system ram for my video card, I think the only way i might get close to that is to kill firefox and use something else to launch Battlelog, Which is likely what im going to do


killing FF should resolve your problem.









you multitask like a bau5


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> killing FF should resolve your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you multitask like a bau5


Yeah...









I still managed to nab your dogtags though!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Nope. Your CPU will still function to the highest of its ability. A game will not perform well on this setup simply because the graphics card is too slow and doesn't have enough vram to render a current game properly. It has nothing to do with the CPU.
> A cpu bottlenecks a graphics card because it is simply not fast enough to keep up with the calculations of the gpu. A gpu relies on a cpu, while a cpu does not rely on a gpu.
> I mean obviously a crappy gpu makes your great cpu worthless if you play games, but it doesn't "bottleneck" your cpu.


Well obviously you have a different definition of bottleneck than me because "A game will not perform well on this setup simply because the graphics card is too slow" is exactly what a bottleneck means to me.
Imo a bottleneck is simply the component that is holding you back from performing better.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> HEY GUYS IS HE RIGHT? HE TOLD ME HE HAS 8GB I THINK THAT'S WAY MORE THAN ENOUGH. IN FACT I PLAY THIS GAME WITH YOUTUBE ON AND NOTHING HAPPENS.


Strange. I play it whit 4gb and it is actually enough if you are carefull not using up your ram. I have also tweaked windows 7 so it looks more like an program pre year 2000, but i like it simple. + it gives me more av. ram


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still managed to nab your dogtags though!


Was unexpected









I'll get yours one day, although I rarely knife. I don't even think i have a dozen tags yet.


----------



## Fr0sty

instead of taking peoples dogtag i go for the repair tool or defib kill

way more humiliating

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> any tips on how I can stop being pathetic?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/oomalikoo/


improve your accuracy and play more for the objectives for a while


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Was unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get yours one day, although I rarely knife. I don't even think i have a dozen tags yet.


Yeah... I knife lots of people, have a bit over 100 kills with the knife(which is huge considering my top killing gun is the MP7 with 400 kills).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> instead of taking peoples dogtag i go for the repair tool or defib kill
> way more humiliating


I prefer C4 if I'm given time(aka campers on hills, I sometimes get creative with them







), if not I prefer the knife... quick and easy, no screwing around.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No problem ;p


How do I disable aa for windows? That will save some more vram, will it not?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yeah... I knife lots of people, have a bit over 100 kills with the knife(which is huge considering my top killing gun is the MP7 with 400 kills).
> I prefer C4 if I'm given time(aka campers on hills, I sometimes get creative with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), if not I prefer the knife...


i'd defib someone who has their back turn to me or if they are facing me for that matter.. but my playstyle has always being on the edge of suicidal

LOL

110 kills with defib right now.. close to 46 with repair tool


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I prefer C4 if I'm given time(aka campers on hills, I sometimes get creative with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), if not I prefer the knife... quick and easy, no screwing around.


Agreed... was in a rush map last night and i went around the objectives to plant c4 on the 3 enemy mortars before i made my way back to plant A. Made for a nice explosion and somehow I got 4 kills when I only dropped c4 on 3 guys.

Have to be careful though as some camper/mortar actually use their mini-map. It has led to my downfall on a couple of occasions when playing around.


----------



## grunion

Just realized seat swapping is even more easier than it was in BF2.


----------



## StaticFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> instead of taking peoples dogtag i go for the repair tool or defib kill
> way more humiliating
> improve your accuracy and play more for the objectives for a while


ive gotten a repair (torch) kill - and it showed on the assignments, but not on the repair stats.. lame

i have tried the defrib kill... in BF2 it was so easy. BAM dead. cant seem to do it in BF3. any tricks?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Just realized seat swapping is even more easier than it was in BF2.


much easier and I see it much more frequently lately for some reason. you actually lose the AA lock on it when they do it to, tied to having a pilot obviously


----------



## pc-illiterate

anyone want to add me ?
i need friends for co-op. my first origin game. bfbc2 is on steam.....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/No0b_Sh0t/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StaticFX*
> 
> ive gotten a repair (torch) kill - and it showed on the assignments, but not on the repair stats.. lame
> i have tried the defrib kill... in BF2 it was so easy. BAM dead. cant seem to do it in BF3. any tricks?


you have to aim for the upper chest near the head with the small white dot ... and you have to be very close to the person in order to make it work right

and your repair tool and defib kill can be seen on bf3stats.com on your profile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Agreed... was in a rush map last night and i went around the objectives to plant c4 on the 3 enemy mortars before i made my way back to plant A. Made for a nice explosion and somehow I got 4 kills when I only dropped c4 on 3 guys.
> Have to be careful though as some camper/mortar actually use their mini-map. It has led to my downfall on a couple of occasions when playing around.


the whole idea about mortaring is to only use the minimap


----------



## Faster_is_better

What's going on, now it wants me to choose another Origin ID?
Quote:


> Choose your Origin ID
> To hang out at Battlelog you need to choose your username
> Choose wisely. This will be visible next to your profile picture and in the forums.
> Copy one of your Battlefield soldier names or create a new one.


I can't select my soldier name either, or navigate away from this registration page (although it shows me logged in).

edit: That was interesting, logged out, back in doesn't show that page anymore. Strange glitch


----------



## pc-illiterate

do you already have an origin account ?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you already have an origin account ?


kinda need one to install BF3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you already have an origin account ?


you have to have one to play bf3

LOL


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you already have an origin account ?


I was already logged in even, it was just stuck on the register ID page, it also listed some of my soldier names from other games like BF: Hero's. Just another crazy bug I suppose lol


----------



## H60Ninja

Hey guys check out my death cave









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRYTx3XME8k


----------



## Krazee

I wanna leave work and blow some stuff up on bf3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> Hey guys check out my death cave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRYTx3XME8k


lol c4 camper

at least the music was better then the video

what was the name of that song btw?


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lol c4 camper
> at least the music was better then the video
> what was the name of that song btw?


lol i was playing tdm so technically i was playing the objective. The song was royalty free and it is Benzla - Neuropathy


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> lol i was playing tdm so technically i was playing the objective. The song was royalty free and it is Benzla - Neuropathy


the point of conquest is to kill everyone before they kill all of your team... and capping flags is just a way to help your team bleed their ticket

just like tdm is to kill a set ammount of baddies before they kill a set ammount of friendlies

but it doesnt mean you have to be a camper with c4 especially ... come on


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the point of conquest is to kill everyone before they kill all of your team... and capping flags is just a way to help your team bleed their ticket
> but it doesnt mean you have to be a camper with c4 especially ... come on


I was not playing conquest. I was playing Team death match, now what do you think the objective in tdm is?
Getting kills without dying to much right.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I was not playing conquest. I was playing Team death match, now what do you think the objective in tdm is?
> Getting kills without dying to much right.


ahh nevermind.. happy camping to you


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh nevermind.. happy camping to you


Thanks









( though i dont camp in the other game modes unless i have to defend a crate or flag)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I was not playing conquest. I was playing Team death match, now what do you think the objective in tdm is?
> Getting kills without dying to much right.


You would be fun to hunt







.

I love campers of all sorts. I just wish I had sticky grenades to make it even against your C4.

edit: not saying your a camper, just if i was in the game that you recorded for the vid, after about the 3rd C4 explosion, it would've been game on







.

speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You would be fun to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I love campers of all sorts. I just wish I had sticky grenades to make it even against your C4.
> edit: not saying your a camper, just if i was in the game that you recorded for the vid, after about the 3rd C4 explosion, it would've been game on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?


There is nothing better that hunting down a camper with skill








I dont think there is a way to cook grenades, which sucks because i would have alot more kills with them if i could.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> There is nothing better that hunting down a camper with skill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think there is a way to cook grenades, which sucks because i would have alot more kills with them if i could.


I agree. It's my favorite sport on halo/CoD

"Camper hunting with the explosive addative: Unicorn FTW!"

Well, if they'res no cooking, then they should've removed the grenade identifier, right now a grenade hits the floor and everyone scatters like roaches.

I sacrifice myself on no explosive servers. Tis fun to watch them get kicked


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I was not playing conquest. I was playing Team death match, now what do you think the objective in tdm is?
> Getting kills without dying to much right.
> 
> 
> 
> You would be fun to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I love campers of all sorts. I just wish I had sticky grenades to make it even against your C4.
> 
> edit: not saying your a camper, just if i was in the game that you recorded for the vid, after about the 3rd C4 explosion, it would've been game on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?
Click to expand...

True, when someone kills me (on TDM) a few times and I know where they are camping, they become the objective. Have to clear them out and get some revenge before they can do me or anyone else more damage.

Cooking nades would be a pretty major thing if they added it. Right now everyone has about the same amount of time to run from them, so its to predictable. Not that they aren't great already, I got a 7 kill nade and then a bit after a 4 kill nade in the same pocket on Metro. Easy to know where they all bunch up, and it was especially nice because those were the m320 campers below the escalator, love killing a bunch of them.


----------



## Krazee

Metro has so many choke points for great kills


----------



## Evermind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Metro has so many choke points for great kills


Yes, I enjoy 64 player metro, but only on a No Explosives server.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Metro has so many choke points for great kills


Me and faster were playing on there last night. It was horrible. Literally couldn't move. Really boring IMO.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wanna leave work and blow some stuff up on bf3


dooo ittt <3


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> dooo ittt <3


I'll be on from around 4ish to well past midnight central time, its currently 14:33 here

woot 100 posts


----------



## oomalikoo

how come my mic has so much background noise when i record video on msi afterburner? whats the settings im supposed to use?


----------



## Blackout621

Okay, here's proof suppression was buffed big time post-patch. Prior to the patch, I had gotten a total of TWO suppression ribbons in 80 hours of gameplay. TWO. Today, I just got my first suppression medal. Keep in mind I use the same guns and play the same way.

In other news, I got my first tank service star







Had some great matches today.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oomalikoo*
> 
> how come my mic has so much background noise when i record video on msi afterburner? whats the settings im supposed to use?


same.. wierd


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Okay, here's proof suppression was buffed big time post-patch. Prior to the patch, I had gotten a total of TWO suppression ribbons in 80 hours of gameplay. TWO. Today, I just got my first suppression medal. Keep in mind I use the same guns and play the same way.
> 
> In other news, I got my first tank service star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some great matches today.


??? Suppression buff is no news, it's BEEN known that it was tremendously buffed. As for the reason you're seeing so many more rewards, I think they lowered the requirement for the ribbon and/or the medal.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ??? Suppression buff is no news, it's BEEN known that it was tremendously buffed. As for the reason you're seeing so many more rewards, I think they lowered the requirement for the ribbon and/or the medal.


But seriously, 2 suppression ribbons in 80 hours then 50 in 18 hours? C'mon


----------



## oomalikoo

I figured out how to get it to capture my mic, but how do i get the games sound level to be the same as my mics?


----------



## Aregvan

What I really hate is that I join a noob server, or server for low levels to practice, and 80% of the players are COLONELS!!!

I am rank 30, and I don't suck, nor am I a pro, but I want to get to learn the game more, and the colonel cheap killers take that away. Hate it, every server for practice, a colonel with some noob shotgun gets me everytime.










Or they are in a helli, or tank and just shoot down everybody who spawn 5 seconds later.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You would be fun to hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I love campers of all sorts. I just wish I had sticky grenades to make it even against your C4.
> edit: not saying your a camper, just if i was in the game that you recorded for the vid, after about the 3rd C4 explosion, it would've been game on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?


throw the grenades high so that when they land they explode.. or they even explode in mid-air next to the person

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ??? Suppression buff is no news, it's BEEN known that it was tremendously buffed. As for the reason you're seeing so many more rewards, I think they lowered the requirement for the ribbon and/or the medal.


yes.. they lowered the requirement for alot of ribbons


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> much easier and I see it much more frequently lately for some reason. you actually lose the AA lock on it when they do it to, tied to having a pilot obviously


I don't remember if that's the case at all, could have swore I was getting locked on.
I'd even pop into the pilot seat to jam then back into the gunner seat to pop flares.
But you may be right.
The worse part is the heli doesn't even spin out of control, controlled descent.
So you got time to let a gm go and gun down ground soldiers.


----------



## kcuestag

Does anyone know *Fragger123* and *NecessaryEviI*?

I denied their friend request and now they're having fun harrassing me by doing "Hoaah!" to all my battle reports and achievements existing on my Batttlelog to annoy me with the sound, some people need some medical care...









Too bad I muted those sounds.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I dont think there is a way to cook grenades, which sucks because i would have alot more kills with them if i could.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Cooking nades would be a pretty major thing if they added it. Right now everyone has about the same amount of time to run from them, so its to predictable. Not that they aren't great already, I got a 7 kill nade and then a bit after a 4 kill nade in the same pocket on Metro. Easy to know where they all bunch up, and it was especially nice because those were the m320 campers below the escalator, love killing a bunch of them.


You can cook grenades by pulling out the grenade without using the 'throw grenade' button. Mine is 5, but I'm not sure if it's the default number. It just pulls your grenade out, much like 6 pulls out your knife. Then just hold the 'Fire' button for however long you want to cook it, and let it go to toss a cooked grenade.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You can cook grenades by pulling out the grenade without using the 'throw grenade' button. Mine is 5, but I'm not sure if it's the default number. It just pulls your grenade out, much like 6 pulls out your knife. Then just hold the 'Fire' button for however long you want to cook it, and let it go to toss a cooked grenade.


Don't think that works, as that's always how I threw grenades pre-patch.


----------



## Nocturin

and it's how i throw grenades post patch too. I think i've tried it before, but my brain is dead so i could be wrong.

edit:

fr0sty, thats what i normally try to do but I don't use them often enough to gauge the arc well. Before BF3, that was one of the few talents I was proud of. I think I found out yesterday that you can "accelerate" grenades to throw them further like the kit drops. I need to do some more testing tomorrow night to verify. If it's the case I'll start using grenades more, if i remember because i play so much "no explosive"


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does anyone know *Fragger123* and *NecessaryEviI*?
> 
> I denied their friend request and now they're having fun harrassing me by doing "Hoaah!" to all my battle reports and achievements existing on my Batttlelog to annoy me with the sound, some people need some medical care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I muted those sounds.


Nope. Made my profile hidden and they can't do that. Pawn those imbeciles.







Some people need a life.


----------



## sammkv

Oh nice I didn't even know there was a profile setting, now I can mute that damn beeping sound!


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Nope. Made my profile hidden and they can't do that. Pawn those imbeciles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people need a life.


where have u been mister?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Oh nice I didn't even know there was a profile setting, now I can mute that damn beeping sound!


Go to your main profile page, then click edit profile. All the settings should be there. There are buttons at the lower left for muting sounds.


----------



## oomalikoo

teach me ur hacks stealth.


----------



## OverClocker55

on bf3 ultra which is better. 590 or 580?


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Go to your main profile page, then click edit profile. All the settings should be there. There are buttons at the lower left for muting sounds.


Yeah just figured it out, thanks


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> on bf3 ultra which is better. 590 or 580?


Don't tell me, you're planning to buy another card?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Metro has so many choke points for great kills
> 
> 
> 
> Me and faster were playing on there last night. It was horrible. Literally couldn't move. Really boring IMO.
Click to expand...

We just had a really terrible team, and it's almost never fun to lose (even worse on Metro to be pushed back into a corner...) If both sides are equal, or you happen to be on the good team (







) then it can be great fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I dont think there is a way to cook grenades, which sucks because i would have alot more kills with them if i could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cook grenades by pulling out the grenade without using the 'throw grenade' button. Mine is 5, but I'm not sure if it's the default number. It just pulls your grenade out, much like 6 pulls out your knife. Then just hold the 'Fire' button for however long you want to cook it, and let it go to toss a cooked grenade.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure the grenade doesn't actually cook, at least it never seemed like it before patch. I stopped using that and only used the quick nade because holding the nade gave no advantage. If it actually does let you hold a hot nade, then you should be able to suicide while holding it, don't think that's possible though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Don't tell me, you're planning to buy another card?


----------



## raptorxrx

^So you are buying another one? Can I have you 580? Or your 448 core? lol, I want an upgrade from a 460, but I'm poor... lol

Feel free to add me guys.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/raptorxrx/stats/370191413/

That picture is oldddd, first day of like 1st grade.

I'm currently not very good, but I've been improving...









Curious, what's your guys longest headshot, mines 577. I don't snipe much, so I guess that's alright.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


What now?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What now?
Click to expand...

Skip to the end OverClocker, Tri-SLI 680s and be done with it (for ~6 months)









(I'll take anything you have extra)


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What now?


gtx 590


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> gtx 590


No. I doubt better performance. Get some consistency. You're not going to have a wife if you get a new gf every few days.


----------



## Doom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> BC2 was the same iirc


Figured as much.

The funny bit about the internets is no one can hear you being a little sarcastic.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No. I doubt better performance. Get some consistency. You're not going to have a wife if you get a new gf every few days.


.
lmao.

this reminds me,

We need more votes for this young mans nickname.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> u mean a 590 isn't that good compared to 580


A 590 is a sli-on-one-card (1.5gb vram a piece) and that comes with driver issues and low vram. Keep the 580 till q3, and wait to see what nvidia and amd bring out when they're duking it out and dropping prices. I know you have a job and your making money now, but you either need to be very smart with it, or start sending me your old parts







:thumb:

edit: this is the worst time to buy anything but a mid range card. still trying to figure out why you got a 580 instead of a 680


----------



## Nocturin

gimme sum!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Okay, here's proof suppression was buffed big time post-patch. Prior to the patch, I had gotten a total of TWO suppression ribbons in 80 hours of gameplay. TWO. Today, I just got my first suppression medal. Keep in mind I use the same guns and play the same way.
> In other news, I got my first tank service star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had some great matches today.


I think we had enough proof when our screen got blurry and when our bullets didn't go where we were aiming for a whole minute after someone shot anywhere near us...








Here's my suppressions assists, the number has been going up pretty steadily since my first bf3stats.com update, they started going up a little bit faster on the 26th (is that when the patch was?) but not that much more.


----------



## kcuestag

How many times do we need to remind everyone to stay on topic?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

edit: start a new thread.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmmm I might do a GTX 580 giveaway.. and 2nd place takes the 448 core home..


No need for a giveaway I will glady take that card off your hands


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> No need for a giveaway I will glady take that card off your hands


I would love to own a 580!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does anyone know *Fragger123* and *NecessaryEviI*?
> I denied their friend request and now they're having fun harrassing me by doing "Hoaah!" to all my battle reports and achievements existing on my Batttlelog to annoy me with the sound, some people need some medical care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I muted those sounds.


maybe they want to be your friend?

i wouldnt see it that way if someone would hooah my awards or whatever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> and it's how i throw grenades post patch too. I think i've tried it before, but my brain is dead so i could be wrong.
> edit:
> fr0sty, thats what i normally try to do but I don't use them often enough to gauge the arc well. Before BF3, that was one of the few talents I was proud of. I think I found out yesterday that you can "accelerate" grenades to throw them further like the kit drops. I need to do some more testing tomorrow night to verify. If it's the case I'll start using grenades more, if i remember because i play so much "no explosive"


the grenade arc isnt hard to figure out really.. practice it on unranked server in an open space and you'll be able to judge the distance and how much lobing was needed etc..


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I think we had enough proof when our screen got blurry and when our bullets didn't go where we were aiming for a whole minute after someone shot anywhere near us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my suppressions assists, the number has been going up pretty steadily since my first bf3stats.com update, they started going up a little bit faster on the 26th (is that when the patch was?) but not that much more.


If you look two blocks either side of the 25th then the rate seems to of quadrupled. Its by date though so how many hours per week may not be constant.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This look good?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> We just had a really terrible team, and it's almost never fun to lose (even worse on Metro to be pushed back into a corner...) If both sides are equal, or you happen to be on the good team (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) then it can be great fun


You gonna be on tonight? Imma play in a few minutes here I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Your like ~14 right? Where are you getting this dough? And yeah, why not just get a 3930k, a few SSDs in RAID 0, a couple 680s and be done with it and not change anything until IB-E or GTX700 series....? I mean, there are a lot of other things you could be spending money on.

Headphones, a dope soundcard, a 2560x1440 screen, a sick speaker setup....to name a few in the computer realm.

Or a save up for a car, start a small business, brb....start going to the gym...get a tan...get your teeth whitened, get your hair cleaned up, change your wardrobe...and pick up mad babes.....to name a few outside of the OCNish realm.

Edit - I don't want to come off as rude, or anything like that...but if you have that kind of money...at that age...spend it a little more wisely...is all im saying. Or buy stocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Get some consistency. You're not going to have a wife if you get a new gf every few days.


Dito.


----------



## sammkv

Leave the guy alone. He clearly enjoys gaming and building computers. No need to give him so much negativity. Let him live his life and have his parents and close friends on what to do and not to do. Damn...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Leave the guy alone. He clearly enjoys gaming and building computers. No need to give him so much negativity. Let him live his life and have his parents and close friends on what to do and not to do. Damn...


<3


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> <3


Yeah haters gonna hate









Back to BF3


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I would love to own a 580!


Off topic: But you already own 580.

On topic: Did they fix the heatseekers yet?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Leave the guy alone. He clearly enjoys gaming and building computers. No need to give him so much negativity. Let him live his life and have his parents and close friends on what to do and not to do. Damn...


Look, I understand your argument. But with that dough, there is so much more you could do. Even in the computer realm. You have no idea how aggravating it is to see someone so young do so little with what is at his disposal.


----------



## XxVapimus6434Xx

I wanted to ask here because there is no Official Xbox 360 BF3 server and now that you can buy them i was wondering if i can start one up in the xbox forums and if it grows i can get it official?

I wanted to ask before doing it out of respect of the OCN name and i don't know if im allowed to


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxVapimus6434Xx*
> 
> I wanted to ask here because there is no Official Xbox 360 BF3 server and now that you can buy them i was wondering if i can start one up in the xbox forums and if it grows i can get it official?
> I wanted to ask before doing it out of respect of the OCN name and i don't know if im allowed to


I asked the same thing about 4 months ago...I got flamed b/c of the 360 thing...but no, they don't. One of the reasons why I am switching to PC.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Off topic: But you already own 580.
> On topic: Did they fix the heatseekers yet?


heatseekers will be fixed with a new patch.. so since we didnt have a new patch they are not fixed


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Created out of necessity: http://www.overclock.net/t/1243042/arguing-with-overclocker55/0_30


----------



## XxVapimus6434Xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I asked the same thing about 4 months ago...I got flamed b/c of the 360 thing...but no, they don't. One of the reasons why I am switching to PC.


LOL

Well i am more computer type as i just ordered two 680 lol

but i wanted to make some official because of the less fortunate people out there


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxVapimus6434Xx*
> 
> I wanted to ask here because there is no Official Xbox 360 BF3 server and now that you can buy them i was wondering if i can start one up in the xbox forums and if it grows i can get it official?
> I wanted to ask before doing it out of respect of the OCN name and i don't know if im allowed to


Feel free to open a Battlefield 3 discussion thread in the Xbox sub forums.









If it has enough audience we could make it Official.


----------



## XxVapimus6434Xx

Thank you its a try lol


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxVapimus6434Xx*
> 
> LOL
> Well i am more computer type as i just ordered two 680 lol
> but i wanted to make some official because of the less fortunate people out there


Yeah, I gotcha. Dang...two 680s.









@Nvidia, I am not trying to hate on the kid. Just makes saddens me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> @Nvidia, I am not trying to hate on the kid. Just makes saddens me.


??? I'm not hating on him. He is a friend of mine. I just made a new thread so this would be less of topic.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> ??? I'm not hating on him. He is a friend of mine. I just made a new thread so this would be less of topic.


Haha, I know you aren't. Everyone things I am though....just want to see someone do the best with what they have.


----------



## mtbiker033

I have a weird issue going on, my BF3 sound is suddenly, quieter? I normally keep my volume in windows at 51% and that is plenty loud for the game and perfect to hear my friends in mumble. For the last week or so I noticed the game sounds are quieter while mumble is the same. I tried doing a /uninstall - safe mode - driver sweeper creative - reinstall but that didn't fix it.

I also noticed in windows control panel, sound, communications tab, it was checked to reduce the volume of other sounds by 80% when windows detects communication activity (mumble) and I turned this to do nothing thinking this was the fix, but it didn't do the trick.

Playback tab, speakers, properties, advanced set to 24bit, 48kHZ, recording tab properties, advanced, same setting

creative console launcher, all settings are correct (been using creative cards for years got these settings down).

any ideas or help is welcome!

hmm, just found this: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347742009602/

and just found this, going to try the fix in one of the comments:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OK6H3Lg0qHQ

if you are on windows 7 follow this: open battlefield 3 - alt tab to your desktop - click on the volume button on the right bottom of your screen - click on it and click on "mixer" (looks like a link) - and search bf3 in it and set the volume higher







.

Fixed, this worked, alt-entered out of the game, clicked on mixer and BF3 was there with volume at minimum, raised it to match the windows volume.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You can cook grenades by pulling out the grenade without using the 'throw grenade' button. Mine is 5, but I'm not sure if it's the default number. It just pulls your grenade out, much like 6 pulls out your knife. Then just hold the 'Fire' button for however long you want to cook it, and let it go to toss a cooked grenade.


I can confirm that this does not work. I was going to write out the same response when the question was originally asked, but doubted myself because the question was being asked. I had been, what I thought was, cooking grenades since the game launched using this method. Today, I held it for 15 seconds and it still did not go off.

So I guess I'll start using G now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have a weird issue going on, my BF3 sound is suddenly, quieter? I normally keep my volume in windows at 51% and that is plenty loud for the game and perfect to hear my friends in mumble. For the last week or so I noticed the game sounds are quieter while mumble is the same. I tried doing a /uninstall - safe mode - driver sweeper creative - reinstall but that didn't fix it.
> I also noticed in windows control panel, sound, communications tab, it was checked to reduce the volume of other sounds by 80% when windows detects communication activity (mumble) and I turned this to do nothing thinking this was the fix, but it didn't do the trick.
> Playback tab, speakers, properties, advanced set to 24bit, 48kHZ, recording tab properties, advanced, same setting
> creative console launcher, all settings are correct (been using creative cards for years got these settings down).
> any ideas or help is welcome!
> hmm, just found this: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654347742009602/
> and just found this, going to try the fix in one of the comments:
> if you are on windows 7 follow this: open battlefield 3 - alt tab to your desktop - click on the volume button on the right bottom of your screen - click on it and click on "mixer" (looks like a link) - and search bf3 in it and set the volume higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


my bf3 sound cuts out for like 3 seconds every game


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> you have to aim for the upper chest near the head with the small white dot ... and you have to be very close to the person in order to make it work right
> and your repair tool and defib kill can be seen on bf3stats.com on your profile
> the whole idea about mortaring is to only use the minimap


How many of them look around where they are located though? Much like the Bush wookies up on the hills 1k away from any objective alot of folks with mortars still tend to get tunnel vision and ignore anything that isnt in the distance.


----------



## raptorxrx

Wondering if more people have my problem:

My family likes to stream Netflix while I game. It takes up ALL of the bandwith. Shoots my ping to 1000+... Any tips to lower the bandwith going to Netflix? I'm working on setting up a QoS, but not quite sure it's up right.


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh, ok since Chrome crashed 4 times when i tried to upload the screenshots and make this post from Chrome..

I switched over to Chrome from battlelog, The game still stutters like mad, In fact, it seemed -worse- than it was when i was using Firefox



















Just to be thurough, I shut Aero off again, this time it improved things a bit, But the game still stutters



















Still the only game in my library, And that includes quite a few graphically intensive and RAM intensive ones, That gives me stuttering and issues like this...

And id like to reiterate, When i first got it it ran perfectly fine until they updated it the first time, Then the game went completely FUBAR

So i think im to "Yeah, Need more RAM to really fix this"


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wondering if more people have my problem:
> My family likes to stream Netflix while I game. It takes up ALL of the bandwith. Shoots my ping to 1000+... Any tips to lower the bandwith going to Netflix? I'm working on setting up a QoS, but not quite sure it's up right.


Limit it's bandwith through your router.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wondering if more people have my problem:
> My family likes to stream Netflix while I game. It takes up ALL of the bandwith. Shoots my ping to 1000+... Any tips to lower the bandwith going to Netflix? I'm working on setting up a QoS, but not quite sure it's up right.


Block Netfix from them







jk
You could get FIOS or other fiber services if they are available.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wondering if more people have my problem:
> My family likes to stream Netflix while I game. It takes up ALL of the bandwith. Shoots my ping to 1000+... Any tips to lower the bandwith going to Netflix? I'm working on setting up a QoS, but not quite sure it's up right.


Times like that i really REALLY love having FiOS and a wired ethernet network.... I can be downloading something, watching netflix and playing BF3 with a ping of 40....

Thats just me mind you, Others in the house are also using it...


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm finding the QoS doesn't really help with latency or anything. Which sucks. I think I'm going to limit the bandwith going to the Roku streamer if I can.


----------



## Krazee

Y is no one online. I wanna play people come on!!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Y is no one online. I wanna play people come on!!


Whats your name on Battlelog?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Whats your name on Battlelog?


bangincrazy


----------



## KenjiS

on my way mate


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh, ok since Chrome crashed 4 times when i tried to upload the screenshots and make this post from Chrome..
> I switched over to Chrome from battlelog, The game still stutters like mad, In fact, it seemed -worse- than it was when i was using Firefox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be thurough, I shut Aero off again, this time it improved things a bit, But the game still stutters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the only game in my library, And that includes quite a few graphically intensive and RAM intensive ones, That gives me stuttering and issues like this...
> And id like to reiterate, When i first got it it ran perfectly fine until they updated it the first time, Then the game went completely FUBAR
> So i think im to "Yeah, Need more RAM to really fix this"


You have 15 out of 19GB pagefile+mem in use. Can't tell what's using it because that doesn't show paged pool. Swapping data in and out of the page file _can_ cause stuttering. Can you kill anything that is not Microsoft Windows? You can use process monitor to see the hierarchy a little easier: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645

What is your VRAM usage? Do you have Vsync or any fps limiter on? I'm seeing low GPU usage on that chart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How many times do we need to remind everyone to stay on topic?


This thread is about ponies, right? Ponies with guns and tanks?


----------



## Krazee

u on OCN teamspeak??


----------



## KenjiS

^- I have vsync on because otherwise i get horrible screen tearing on my 2410.... Though my FPS generally stays around 50

Howd you tell the page file usage?

But yeah, I think the answer is to suck it up and just order myself 16gb of ram from newegg... I saw a 2x 8gb G Skill kit recently for a good price...its not like its going to hurt anything to double my ram (Lightroom can chew my ram up pretty heavy too)


----------



## KenjiS

Whew that was fun, getting too hot next to my rig right now though so im done for the moment

Also just found out that the Logitech G930 i got for Xmas is probubly about to break on the left side..the assembly that holds the earcup is cracked and just about entirely seperated, I'm VERY disappointed in that


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Look at commit GB in performance tab. That's pagefile+mem combined. You still have way too much open. Can you also switch over to MSI Afterburner and set fps limiter to 62. Vsync causes input lag which isn't going to help either. Also want to see what your VRAM usage is. Try disabling the page file completely and just running the game + chrome.


----------



## Faster_is_better

A Commander role would be good right about now, to tired to put up any good gameplay. Commander is a bit more relaxed position at least, other than fear of getting knifed


----------



## OverClocker55

wrong thread lol


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> wrong thread lol


Do you change your avy like twice a day? jahahhahaha


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Look at commit GB in performance tab. That's pagefile+mem combined. You still have way too much open. Can you also switch over to MSI Afterburner and set fps limiter to 62. Vsync causes input lag which isn't going to help either. Also want to see what your VRAM usage is. Try disabling the page file completely and just running the game + chrome.


The last few matches i had everything ran pretty good actually, and i didnt have to kill Aero...just used Chrome...

Not 100% sure why..

I really think the best option for me is to just buy more RAM, Anything else is kinda a stopgap because its a workaround to me... I shoulda gone with my gut and done 16gb of ram when i built the rig...I'm concerned disabling the page file would make things worse, And killing everything in the background isnt an option for me right now (I'm in the middle of stuff in the other programs, IE, sorting my music collection in itunes, if i close it i lose where i was at in my library







) So for now, I'll just shush about it...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Do you change your avy like twice a day? jahahhahaha


http://www.overclock.net/t/1243042/arguing-with-overclocker55/0_20#post_16973318


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does anyone know *Fragger123* and *NecessaryEviI*?
> I denied their friend request and now they're having fun harrassing me by doing "Hoaah!" to all my battle reports and achievements existing on my Batttlelog to annoy me with the sound, some people need some medical care...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I muted those sounds.


both are noobs that i epicly owned in a match today.


----------



## Krazee

Well tonight was not bad but I think I will OC a bit more, hopefully it will get rid of some more lag


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well tonight was not bad but I think I will OC a bit more, hopefully it will get rid of some more lag










nice


----------



## Shodhanth

Any tips for recording my mic sounds in BF3?
I tried the inbuilt sound recording feature in Fraps, it causes the game to crash for some reason.








Also my first ever BF3 video is being uploaded right now on Youtube, will post the link once it's done.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Any tips for recording my mic sounds in BF3?
> I tried the inbuilt sound recording feature in Fraps, it causes the game to crash for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my first ever BF3 video is being uploaded right now on Youtube, will post the link once it's done.


I never record my mic till after and just record over the gameplay once its done recording


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> How many of them look around where they are located though? Much like the Bush wookies up on the hills 1k away from any objective alot of folks with mortars still tend to get tunnel vision and ignore anything that isnt in the distance.


i tend to have a bit of tunnel vision when im mortaring.. but i do focus on my minimap .. but then again i only mortar on rush defense maps and its only 2 maps today at best and i if someone makes it past our defense without being spotted by my teammates then kudos to him and he deserve to kill me and that is if i dont see them in the view still


----------



## oomalikoo

man why the heck cant i connect


----------



## excelerater

game has turned to garbage......first off,its hack city,I got knifed from accross the map.....sniped from a mile away and secondly even if your not hacking and get a kill your yelled at as a hacker
its like a disease ...I had to delete it from my PC and call it quits,Ive had it with its silly Origin layout and 5 min load times

NEXT...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> speaking of grenades, is there any way to "cook" grenades?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I dont think there is a way to cook grenades, which sucks because i would have alot more kills with them if i could.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Cooking nades would be a pretty major thing if they added it. Right now everyone has about the same amount of time to run from them, so its to predictable. Not that they aren't great already, I got a 7 kill nade and then a bit after a 4 kill nade in the same pocket on Metro. Easy to know where they all bunch up, and it was especially nice because those were the m320 campers below the escalator, love killing a bunch of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can cook grenades by pulling out the grenade without using the 'throw grenade' button. Mine is 5, but I'm not sure if it's the default number. It just pulls your grenade out, much like 6 pulls out your knife. Then just hold the 'Fire' button for however long you want to cook it, and let it go to toss a cooked grenade.
Click to expand...

That does not cook the grenade. Cooking the grenade means you can make it explode within a second or two after throwing it. The reason it doesn't cook is because the soldier holds the safety grip until he throws it. Pulling the pin on a grenade does not start its fuse, releasing the safety grip handle does.


----------



## BreakDown

ive been throwing granades with a steep arc, the extra ditance they travel makes it so that when it hits the ground soldiers have less time to react to it. ts not the perfect solution but it does help.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The last few matches i had everything ran pretty good actually, and i didnt have to kill Aero...just used Chrome...
> Not 100% sure why..
> I really think the best option for me is to just buy more RAM, Anything else is kinda a stopgap because its a workaround to me... I shoulda gone with my gut and done 16gb of ram when i built the rig...I'm concerned disabling the page file would make things worse, And killing everything in the background isnt an option for me right now (I'm in the middle of stuff in the other programs, IE, sorting my music collection in itunes, if i close it i lose where i was at in my library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) So for now, I'll just shush about it...


I have 8gb of ram and I experience no issues while running bf3. I was before I started disabling aero by default when playing bf3.


----------



## Caz

Thought I would try something yesterday. Here is my online bandwidth usage for just under 2 hours of BF3.



Very interesting. One thing I would like to add is that I was in a full 64player HC TDM server, it was pretty laggy too. It was playable when there weren't like 5 different people in a small vicinity in a gun fight. If it was just a 1v1 battle or so, it was fine otherwise.

Going to do it again tonight. But with more detail. Trying to understand the bandwidth usage and such on BF3. Almost 50 packets per second on a wired connection for a game...sounds wild to me...guess it isn't much though.


----------



## Krazee

Sucessfull OC to 3.4, played some karkand and no lag, woot woot


----------



## OverClocker55

why does this always happen.. is my card bad?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why does this always happen.. is my card bad?


yes. you should send it to me.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why does this always happen.. is my card bad?


Did you even try bumping the voltage?

Also, this ain't the Graphic Card section, you may want to post this on a new thread on the Nvidia section.


----------



## scutzi128

This is a bf3 thread why do you keep posting about your graphics cards in it?


----------



## oomalikoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why does this always happen.. is my card bad?


I had that problem before and it was definitely the video card was bad.


----------



## oomalikoo

luckiest shot ever @ 7:29


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did you even try bumping the voltage?
> Also, this ain't the Graphic Card section, you may want to post this on a new thread on the Nvidia section.


sry its just that only bf3 does this. I can play any other games with out problems. I'm going to bump from stock ( 1.013v to 1.024v)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why does this always happen.. is my card bad?


bad drivers maybe?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bad drivers maybe?


how o.0


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i tend to have a bit of tunnel vision when im mortaring.. but i do focus on my minimap .. but then again i only mortar on rush defense maps and its only 2 maps today at best and i if someone makes it past our defense without being spotted by my teammates then kudos to him and he deserve to kill me and that is if i dont see them in the view still


I rarely mortar anymore and usualy when I do its just to counter-mortar the 3-4 guys sitting near their base spamming. When I do though I am constantly moving after each shot. It keeps you aware of surrounding, keeps you out of line of mortar spammers, and the best part is it shows up as you killing them with nothing if you move... Really riles the mortar campers up and often leads to rage quits after they scream your cheating in chat for a while...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *excelerater*
> 
> game has turned to garbage......first off,its hack city,I got knifed from accross the map.....sniped from a mile away and secondly even if your not hacking and get a kill your yelled at as a hacker
> its like a disease ...I had to delete it from my PC and call it quits,Ive had it with its silly Origin layout and 5 min load times
> NEXT...


Hacking sucks, but as bad as hit detection is im thinking about finding one myself (j/k)

As far as your 5 min load time thats your PC buddy. I play in maps with quick start timers and can often be halfway to the first objective by the time my squad has loaded the game and spawned... Buy a SSD to drop BF3 on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have 8gb of ram and I experience no issues while running bf3. I was before I started disabling aero by default when playing bf3.


Your system is slightly better than mine and I never have problems with aero unless I forget to close FF (currently have ~150 tabs open and it usually stays over 100) Even then I havent noticed any stutter except every once in a while for a couple seconds right before the pc drops out of aero on its own, and then its right back to regular gameplay after alt-tab back into BF3 screen

Edit: LOL scratch that just went to close out FF and 233 tabs... I think I need to do a bit of cleanup


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how o.0


Its getting confused! Your computer doesnt know if it is an nvidia or radeon card, if it is an 580 or an 770


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Its getting confused! Your computer doesnt know if it is an nvidia or radeon card, if it is an 580 or an 770


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Hehe! But i have gotten thouse msg when i have oc my gpu to far, but i ques that is not the case here? Try reinstall your drivers, clean install, if you havn't allready done it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> how o.0


beta drivers maybe? or even driver corruption can happen or even badly designed drivers can happen also ...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I rarely mortar anymore and usualy when I do its just to counter-mortar the 3-4 guys sitting near their base spamming. When I do though I am constantly moving after each shot. It keeps you aware of surrounding, keeps you out of line of mortar spammers, and the best part is it shows up as you killing them with nothing if you move... Really riles the mortar campers up and often leads to rage quits after they scream your cheating in chat for a while...


i always move after a quick 2 shots.. but the mortar post patch suck in dealing any sort of damage.. even 2 direct hit doesnt give me a kill on a stationary target .. so it gets boring fast


----------



## BradleyW

Reinstall the drivers using my uninstall guide.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Reinstall the drivers using my uninstall guide.


<3 +rep


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> <3 +rep


Cheers OC55!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Reinstall the drivers using my uninstall guide.


 I said that in ts.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Cheers OC55!


Cheers


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Cheers


You should not drink at that age!


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> You should not drink at that age!


----------



## Sir Cumference

I got that display driver not working during Heaven testing a coupe times. Heaven crashed a lot and I usually got a different message.

I just went about my business haha. kept on testing. Seems serious from what you guys are saying.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## BradleyW

Well, i am about to start BF3 online after a 6 month leave! I hit level 37 i think.


----------



## Smo

My Origin username is cmx_smo if anyone wants a game.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Your system is slightly better than mine and I never have problems with aero unless I forget to close FF (currently have ~150 tabs open and it usually stays over 100) Even then I havent noticed any stutter except every once in a while for a couple seconds right before the pc drops out of aero on its own, and then its right back to regular gameplay after alt-tab back into BF3 screen
> Edit: LOL scratch that just went to close out FF and 233 tabs... I think I need to do a bit of cleanup


233 tabs??? What?!?!? What are you doing?

I thought I was crazy when I had about 30 tabs open..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> 233 tabs??? What?!?!? What are you doing?
> I thought I was crazy when I had about 30 tabs open..


233 tabs of porn sites of course

to stay on topic heres a pic of my current desktop background pic


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> You should not drink at that age!


Maybe I wasn't clear enough yesterday when I said no off topic.


----------



## Doom

Had a pretty good round yesterday, in the little turd and C-Ramed 3 jet campers, lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28763778/1/209763307/

Too bad I crashed out with a "you were disconnected from EA online" and didn't reconnect for the finish.

We got owned in the end, but it was a good round.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> 233 tabs??? What?!?!? What are you doing?
> I thought I was crazy when I had about 30 tabs open..


I think the most I have EVER had open is like 20. Usually hovering around 2-7 tabs. But I use Chrome. Wondering how to optimize things for BF3.


----------



## OverClocker55

Can you get banned for using OverWolf?
http://www.overwolf.com/


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Can you get banned for using OverWolf?
> http://www.overwolf.com/


Why do you try it and find out?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Can you get banned for using OverWolf?
> http://www.overwolf.com/


you sure love to get in touch with the hip tech stuff

go ahead try it and tell us if it gets you banned

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I think the most I have EVER had open is like 20. Usually hovering around 2-7 tabs. But I use Chrome. Wondering how to optimize things for BF3.


dont bother optimising for bf3 because once the next patch comes it will get worse anyway


----------



## james8

i don't think overwolf would even work with BF3 since looking at the game list, the app only works with DX9 games or games running on DX9


----------



## spikexp

Just play in window mode.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 233 tabs of porn sites of course
> to stay on topic heres a pic of my current desktop background pic


thats hawt


----------



## KenjiS

Hopping on now if anyone wants to join


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hopping on now if anyone wants to join


name?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> name?


KenjiS9965


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> KenjiS9965


added
-Th0ngMedic
+ I have the same stuttering problems.. I think its the BF3 servers


----------



## Blackout621

Had two AWESOME matches today.

I'm Prepare_4_Pwnage, btw









https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/41340166/4/287063713/

Only used the PKP there.

https://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/41345259/4/287063713/

Only used AN-94 there. Got my 6th service star for it in that match. I was counter-sniping like a bawss.


----------



## Sir Cumference

You dont use your Beast to play BF3 PC?!


----------



## redalert

I made a new account just for the hell of it and I was playing squad death match to unlock the L85 and it took me 4 hours to get the last win I must of lost 20 in a row. I got the Ace squad ribbon at least 4 times during that losing streak, how can you get the ace squad ribbon and not win the match lol. Im never playing squad death match ever again.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I made a new account just for the hell of it and I was playing squad death match to unlock the L85 and it took me 4 hours to get the last win I must of lost 20 in a row. I got the Ace squad ribbon at least 4 times during that losing streak, how can you get the ace squad ribbon and not win the match lol. Im never playing squad death match ever again.


I made a new 1 too


----------



## Nocturin

Tearing junk up with the P90=Kobra+Lazer+Suppressor












I still dont understand this skill thing. It jumps big time. 1 day its -92, the next it's 330, and the next it's -16 and now it's 270. Why does this number jump so frequently?

Also, steadily climbing SPM. I am happy with this. This number makes sense and is probably the only one that I care about.


----------



## Fr0sty

went on a tear LOL the round ended so fast









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28897469/1/338586921/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Tearing junk up with the P90=Kobra+Lazer+Suppressor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still dont understand this skill thing. It jumps big time. 1 day its -92, the next it's 330, and the next it's -16 and now it's 270. Why does this number jump so frequently?
> Also, steadily climbing SPM. I am happy with this. This number makes sense and is probably the only one that I care about.


terrabyte told me it has something to do with killing people of higher ranks then yours or higher skill level then yours ..

something like that

and spm is the only number i care about too

and its steadily climbing









on my way up to a 600spm


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I still dont understand this skill thing. It jumps big time. 1 day its -92, the next it's 330, and the next it's -16 and now it's 270. Why does this number jump so frequently?


Skill is actually based on a game by game, day by day value.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I think skill is like if you kill someone with a higher skill than your your skill goes up, and if you die to someone with a lower skill that you it goes down. Maybe if factors the average skill of your team and does that same thing with losing/winning. Idk, but if it's anything like that, I don't think it's relevant to how good you are at all.

My SPM has been steadily going up too. It was only 250 on my first BF3stats update LOL. That was after I only had the game for about a month though, and it's my first PC online FPS other than messing around a little bit on Unreal Tournament years ago.








(it's 434 now)

Edit: I calculated my average SPM from the first of this month til now is 640








Just get your score now minus the score from the date you're calculating from from divided by your minutes now minus the minutes from the date you're calculating from.
Unless I'm stupid and that makes no sense...


----------



## tael

at ~160 hours my "Skill" still seems to fluctuate a lot.
Had it at around 550 about 2 weeks ago when I was doing almost nonstop Grand Bazaar.
A good few rounds of 'fun' killing has torn that all to hell.

Top Vehicle: Growler ITV
Roadkills.









Best part is when people turn around and look straight at you for second, turn to the side and start to run...

I mostly just do infantry stuff, it seems really hard to get into vehicles too much. Feels like as soon as I get in its just not stop RPGs, SMAW, JAV, TV, etc, etc, etc. The number of times I've actually made it to control point in the last 2 weeks in any sort of armored vehicle/air warfare vehicle can probably be counted on 1 hand.
I haven't run into any hackers at all since the patch though, just one guy that was kinda suspicious. (A couple 200m headshot m16A3 kills and a 60-5 KD, and seemed to get most his kills that way, or taking out whole squads and barely digging into his clip). Could be within the margin of error I suppose..

IX-Railgun if anyone sees me around.
Mostly just play 2 servers lately.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Now this video makes me want to play some Recon!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBdhFRChxfU&feature=g-all-s&context=G2d0553fFAAAAAAAAAAA

Skill is just another worthless stat just like the rest of them.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Now this video makes me want to play some Recon!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBdhFRChxfU&feature=g-all-s&context=G2d0553fFAAAAAAAAAAA
> Skill is just another worthless stat just like the rest of them.


Not quite that good.......... yet.


----------



## iTravis

It's been over a month since the last time I played, just fired up Origin and saw a 1.5GB patch but I can't download the update, it's stuck at 0% and doesn't do anything. Help????


----------



## BeardedJesus

Yeah the skill stats are a bit weird to figure out but mine usualy stays around 500-600, when i used to play alot of metro and bazar it was up to 780 at times lol Got my K/D up to 2.25 again recently. Battlefield 3 is so hard to jump back into if I take a day or two off from playing, takes me at least 4 hours of straight play to get back into the swing of things.


----------



## scutzi128

I was denied from the OCN platoon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Now this video makes me want to play some Recon!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBdhFRChxfU&feature=g-all-s&context=G2d0553fFAAAAAAAAAAA
> Skill is just another worthless stat just like the rest of them.


wow that guy is good


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I was denied from the OCN platoon?


The OCN Platoons are not run by our Staff, just random members who create them.

I'm a leader of one of them but to be honest I have no idea how to invite people into it, talk to me on Battlelog and I'll check it out.

Also, please watch the language, I had to edit the begining of your server.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlvoAsh*
> 
> Now this video makes me want to play some Recon!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBdhFRChxfU&feature=g-all-s&context=G2d0553fFAAAAAAAAAAA
> Skill is just another worthless stat just like the rest of them.


Man people making montages these days just suck! Looks like ordinary gameplay clips put together..


----------



## BF3Studios

Can't wait for new maps!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Man people making montages these days just suck! Looks like ordinary gameplay clips put together..


Are you saying that the bf3 sniper sucked?


----------



## scutzi128

A little clip from one of our tdm matches last night:


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Man people making montages these days just suck! Looks like ordinary gameplay clips put together..


I have to agree, but you gotta remember, BF3 has no game recorder, one of the best in the business right now is on BOps IMO, but without a gameplay editor your are pretty much limited to First Person POVs. You can obviously use deathcams and other things of that nature, but it is really hard to get that right. Some people are able to go through the code in PC and enable a gameplay editor, but it is really unstable from what I have heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Are you saying that the bf3 sniper sucked?


I think that guy was good at sniping, but it wasn't anything I haven't seen before. There was a montage I posted a while back that was 10x the montage and gameplay as that one. It was strange with that last montage though, like there was really good 3rd person editing, and then really crappy fades from one clip to the next. Very strange. And also, the player of that montage plays in 640x480 on a CRT with a 560ti, I mean come on! I see why he might like that for lag purposes, but get with the program and start playing in at least 720p or something.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone have Kcuestag's FXAA profile? Thank you.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> And also, the player of that montage plays in 640x480 on a CRT with a 560ti, I mean come on! I see why he might like that for lag purposes, but get with the program and start playing in at least 720p or something.


haha this made me remember the time when my friends tell me how to play CS: "you turn your res to 800x600, set everything to low, and make your crosshair as small as possible"
*typical CS fanatics*


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone have Kcuestag's FXAA profile? Thank you.


http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmnn0nl1hl53pp


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> haha this made me remember the time when my friends tell me how to play CS: "you turn your res to 800x600, set everything to low, and make your crosshair as small as possible"
> *typical CS fanatics*


The guy I was talking about was play those settings of BF3 though............not even 480p.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?1mmnn0nl1hl53pp


Do i drop the files in "Battlefield 3"?


----------



## Fr0sty

next installment of the battlefield friends series


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> The guy I was talking about was play those settings of BF3 though............not even 480p.


800x600 is higher than 480p and is not 640x480 = 480p?








You're saying a guy played at a lower res than 640x480?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Are you saying that the bf3 sniper sucked?


I saw a boring video where a guy just kill other guys while camping.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> You dont use your Beast to play BF3 PC?!


Take a closer look; it's not even done.

On topic: My accuracy is .1 away from 18% on PS3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Take a closer look; it's not even done.
> On topic: My accuracy is .1 away from 18% on PS3.


LOL aim assist


----------



## [email protected]

I know really. Aim assit is a joke for console players. Whilst is why PC is better cuz you HAVE to aim yourself. Btw i heard the government is trying to hack consoles for some reason. Dunno why. Didn't read the full article that morning. Will have to find it again lol.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL aim assist


Even with aim assist check the accuracy of other PS3 players... usually 10%-12%


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Even with aim assist check the accuracy of other PS3 players... usually 10%-12%


Whats the average for PC? Mines is only 16% which seems a bit pants


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Whats the average for PC? Mines is only 16% which seems a bit pants


No idea, but I just know any time I look at another player's profile on Ps3 (with a few rare exceptions) it's in that range.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Even with aim assist check the accuracy of other PS3 players... usually 10%-12%


with aim assist you cannot say that their accuracy is accurate because you dont know how much aim assist influence anything... so console accuracy needs to be taken with a grain of salt is what i was saying


----------



## james8

pc accuracy is in the 16-18% range average with good players having over 20%


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> with aim assist you cannot say that their accuracy is accurate because you dont know how much aim assist influence anything... so console accuracy needs to be taken with a grain of salt is what i was saying


Hmm, we'll see when I move to PC.


----------



## BradleyW

Is anybody using 301 drivers for the GTX 400/500 cards?
I seem to be getting bad micro stuttering.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anybody using 301 drivers for the GTX 400/500 cards?
> I seem to be getting bad micro stuttering.


I get it on 301 with a 580 3GB.. wierd.. BF3 Sux..


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next installment of the battlefield friends series


Repped. Awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 800x600 is higher than 480p and is not 640x480 = 480p?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're saying a guy played at a lower res than 640x480?


I know, I know. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Dark-BETRAYED
Quote:


> » Settings
> cpu i72600
> gpu msi gtx 560 TI
> • Monitor samsung syncmaster crt 19 150hz
> • Mouse razer deathadder
> • Winsens: 6/11
> • Sensitivity: 3
> • Resolution: 640x480


Sorry if there was a mix up for whatever reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know really. Aim assit is a joke for console players. Whilst is why PC is better cuz you HAVE to aim yourself.


Okay, so let me clear the air here. I was a ~2.2k/d on Xbox (BF3). Now I am trying it on PC...and I am nowhere near as good as I am on xbox, but I have the feel of things for sure. With Xbox, aim assist is great, but it honestly only helps if you know what your are doing and can scope in really fast, post patch, many players say it feels like the aim assist was dropped a little.

With PC, you are able to be miles more accurate. First of all, you can change your DPI for your liking. There are all sorts of programs and services to DL and make it so you get no lag, or keep up with your screen lag if there is any...whatever. All I am saying is you have a much better way of controlling things from a backend way of thinking. Not to mention you are able to be much more accurate because you are using a laser on a flat surface with your entire hand (in most cases). Not a analog stick on a circular surface with only a thumb.

I even had kontrol freeks, and it only helped maybe 25%.

In my experience, it was much easier to use a mouse and pinpoint shooting my first time than it was to pick up a new game on the same console. Although, it was much harder to use the 'W, A, S, and D' buttons as moving.


----------



## pc-illiterate

meh, my accuracy is only 12% but i do like letting clips fly free from 200 yards at a running man. i dont care about the accuracy thing. i know i aim and hit what i want when i want


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anybody using 301 drivers for the GTX 400/500 cards?
> I seem to be getting bad micro stuttering.


No issues at all


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anybody using 301 drivers for the GTX 400/500 cards?
> I seem to be getting bad micro stuttering.


What drivers is that? beta?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is anybody using 301 drivers for the GTX 400/500 cards?
> I seem to be getting bad micro stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> What drivers is that? beta?
Click to expand...

yes its a beta


----------



## digitally

admin.









Also in the very same match, M26 DART is... OP


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> 
> 
> admin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also in the very same match, M26 DART is... OP


lolol happened to me on HOG too for using the dart


----------



## digitally

it was not the DART though, i just keep on killing him. lol









i observed that they have a very bad habit of kicking people out of the server. Especially "Something Went Wrong" (Server shutdown)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just got a ~2500 meter headshot, but there wasn't enough players.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

There's some noobs raging about the M26 being OP, they're always complaining.









Another Bug, first time seen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLavS5bAGUQ&list=HL1334535383&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> There's some noobs raging about the M26 being OP, they're always complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Bug, first time seen.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLavS5bAGUQ&list=HL1334535383&feature=mh_lolz


Aww man that sucks, it hasn't happened to me in a few months thankfully.


----------



## KenjiS

Hopping on now..after i grab something to drink


----------



## raptorxrx

Personally, I don't mind the dart


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hopping on now..after i grab something to drink


Damn you lol you beat me by 22 points in that last round







Hope my stats saved as soon as it went to change map it crashed


----------



## KenjiS

I just got 55 ribbons in one match


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I just got 55 ribbons in one match


Grand Bazzar 1000 ticket server?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Grand Bazzar 1000 ticket server?


Yeah XD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29015029/1/247975082/

Best support









also 31,600 in awards score


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yeah XD
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29015029/1/247975082/
> Best support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 31,600 in awards score


Awesome







I can't believe how close our scores were lol You up for another game, still waiting on game of thrones to start


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Yeah XD
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29015029/1/247975082/
> Best support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 31,600 in awards score


I was in that server too http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29015029/1/517695421/


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how close our scores were lol You up for another game, still waiting on game of thrones to start


Alright give me a moment though...

Yeah, consider that that was also one of my WORST cases of stuttering ever..

I think its because my Spyder Calibration thing popped up asking me to do calibrations like im Garrus or something... if something does that then everything goes VERY FUBAR with the stuttering...


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was in that server too http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29015029/1/517695421/


NoStinknuggets?? lol Brilliant name haha


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Personally, I don't mind the dart


I don't mind it either but just have a look at this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28978406/1/328550580/ 80/13

And that's not on a Metro Conquest Meat Grinder. That's in a Metro TDM. Some of the shots he made were absolutely ridiculous. That thing has more range, accuracy and damage than an SKS, AN-94, M16A3.....

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Can someone tell me how I can make the links I post just 1 word to click on..? Instead of posting the entire URL.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> NoStinknuggets?? lol Brilliant name haha


Jay and Silent Bob strike back is where I got the name from


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> NoStinknuggets?? lol Brilliant name haha


I think he stabbed me..


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think he stabbed me..


No knife kills for me


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I don't mind it either but just have a look at this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28978406/1/328550580/ 80/13
> And that's not on a Metro Conquest Meat Grinder. That's in a Metro TDM. Some of the shots he made were absolutely ridiculous. That thing has more range, accuracy and damage than an SKS, AN-94, M16A3.....
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> Can someone tell me how I can make the links I post just 1 word to click on..? Instead of posting the entire URL.


Code:



Code:


[URL=http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/crashdummy35/] ChrashDummy's profile[/URL]

ChrashDummy's profile
^ LIke that

Thanks for the responses guys about the skill, and yonder, your math was way too complicated for me to understand with the SPM







.


----------



## Caz

Is it just me or do people in TDM servers abuse Shotties WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Is it just me or do people in TDM servers abuse Shotties WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much?


This is true, but a very high spot per minute gun like the famas, A3, M7 or P90 will curb them quite quickly. Shottys aren't any good if you can't get closer than 10m (unless their slugs, but I almost never see anyone with them)


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh, ok i think im done with BF3 for a while.. The last 2 games i played were more stuttery than any others to the point of not being able to do anything due to them slowing down too much

I wanna point out again the game was 100% fine until the first patch they rolled out, Then i couldnt play it smooth anymore...







Something in the first patch broke it...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh, ok i think im done with BF3 for a while.. The last 2 games i played were more stuttery than any others to the point of not being able to do anything due to them slowing down too much
> I wanna point out again the game was 100% fine until the first patch they rolled out, Then i couldnt play it smooth anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something in the first patch broke it...


Have you tried doing a complete reinstall of BF3?


----------



## Fr0sty

i found out why hardcore is so fun








teamkilling those lazy camping morons on hardcore tdm

trololollolol


----------



## Sir Cumference

No penalty for team killing? Dice fail?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> No penalty for team killing? Dice fail?


Depends on the server you are on if their is a penalty.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I don't mind it either but just have a look at this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/28978406/1/328550580/ 80/13
> And that's not on a Metro Conquest Meat Grinder. That's in a Metro TDM. Some of the shots he made were absolutely ridiculous. That thing has more range, accuracy and damage than an SKS, AN-94, M16A3.....
> _____________________________________________________________________________________
> Can someone tell me how I can make the links I post just 1 word to click on..? Instead of posting the entire URL.


His accuracy is 95.4% LOL


----------



## KenjiS

Well i was having a nice decent game

Then some prick on our team kept TKing me just because i was playing recon :/

Which wrecked my mood


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is true, but a very high spot per minute gun like the famas, A3, M7 or P90 will curb them quite quickly. Shottys aren't any good if you can't get closer than 10m (unless their slugs, but I almost never see anyone with them)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i found out why hardcore is so fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teamkilling those lazy camping morons on hardcore tdm
> trololollolol


I think you and Noct were not liking it.....one......bit. I love it. Easy way for me to get better quickly.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just finished a nice round in the chopper on a 24/7 Gulf Of Oman (Instant Vehicle Spawn).
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29019481/1/257684151/

I don't think theres any better feeling than going on a rampage in the chopper whilst diving in between buildings and stuff like a boss


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> No penalty for team killing? Dice fail?


like what?

ohh yeah i found a server thar didnt kick me after 60+ tk LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29020911/1/338586921/

fun game and fun chat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well i was having a nice decent game
> Then some prick on our team kept TKing me just because i was playing recon :/
> Which wrecked my mood


was it me?

LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I think you and Noct were not liking it.....one......bit. I love it. Easy way for me to get better quickly.


hardcore is really boring since everyone camps.... theres no action at all

so i decided to only tk the boring campers.. and leave those who try to push alone


----------



## Sir Cumference

oh, thought they didnt implement some sort of penalty for TK.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well i was having a nice decent game
> Then some prick on our team kept TKing me just because i was playing recon :/
> Which wrecked my mood


Who is that prick? We could troll him. You can keep TKing him and I can keep reviving him.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> like what?
> ohh yeah i found a server thar didnt kick me after 60+ tk LOL
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29020911/1/338586921/
> fun game and fun chat
> was it me?
> LOL
> hardcore is really boring since everyone camps.... theres no action at all
> so i decided to only tk the boring campers.. and leave those who try to push alone


no it wasnt, but i think we ran into each other before


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Who is that prick? We could troll him. You can keep TKing him and I can keep reviving him.


His name was something Jets... i forgot, i can look it up later but meh, i dont like going after people like that


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I can't hit anything with AA anymore


----------



## VettePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> His name was something Jets... i forgot, i can look it up later but meh, i dont like going after people like that


That is why I do not play servers with friendly fire. There are too many idiot kids that just want to kill team members while they laugh to themselves. The biggest issue I see with the servers now is the admins are mostly little babies that ban for any little thing. I have been banned from 4 servers for playing too well, so I must be hacking. I would love to know what proof they have of that. They have none since I am not hacking and wouldnt know how anyway.

The game is also filled with the worst sort of human now. People with no respect for anyone and say things to people they would never have the brass bells to say in person. It is killing the game for me. That with the lack of active servers near me with a decent ping.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I can't hit anything with AA anymore


Welcome to Battlefield, a game developed by DICE. The developers who do not fix things, they act like they do, and then they break things.
Not a single AA missile can hit Jets







D
BFBC2 still has a TON of bugs!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Aggressive reconing is fun, thanks Frosty for getting me addicted to it


----------



## OmegaRED.

After being on the verge of quitting BF3 after the patch I went and played about 12 hours on Sunday and absolutely fell in love with the A-91. I came in 1st or 2nd nearly every round for 8 hours straight using it. This weapon has absolutely terrible long range accuracy but is great close range to medium it reminds me of the SCAR when the game first launched. I lucked out stealing it off a corpse and found it so powerful I kept using it otherwise I would have assumed it was junk









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29006041/1/351950088/

In total, I racked up 475 kills with the A91 yesterday with 16.1% accuracy. I find it works best with Heavy Barrel and Foregrip, no silencer or it's just too weak.

Still not too thrilled with a lot of the changes to the game. Now that choppers can avoid any kind of AA by flying low it got so bad there was about 5 of us with IGLA just standing around uselessly while the enemy chopper hovered 5 feet off the ground. A good chopper pilot can now be impossible to kill if they fly low and don't get taken down by a tank.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> After being on the verge of quitting BF3 after the patch I went and played about 12 hours on Sunday and absolutely fell in love with the A-91. I came in 1st or 2nd nearly every round for 8 hours straight using it. This weapon has absolutely terrible long range accuracy but is great close range to medium it reminds me of the SCAR when the game first launched. I lucked out stealing it off a corpse and found it so powerful I kept using it otherwise I would have assumed it was junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29006041/1/351950088/
> In total, I racked up 475 kills with the A91 yesterday with 16.1% accuracy. I find it works best with Heavy Barrel and Foregrip, no silencer or it's just too weak.
> Still not too thrilled with a lot of the changes to the game. Now that choppers can avoid any kind of AA by flying low it got so bad there was about 5 of us with IGLA just standing around uselessly while the enemy chopper hovered 5 feet off the ground. A good chopper pilot can now be impossible to kill if they fly low and don't get taken down by a tank.


Have you tried the AKS-74u? It comes down to personal preference, but I think the AKS is a LOT better than the A-91. The AKS is almost like an assault rifle for the engineer kit. If you haven't tried it yet give it a try, with a heavy barrel and no foregrip (you can try both with or without a foregrip but I prefer without)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> After being on the verge of quitting BF3 after the patch I went and played about 12 hours on Sunday and absolutely fell in love with the A-91. I came in 1st or 2nd nearly every round for 8 hours straight using it. This weapon has absolutely terrible long range accuracy but is great close range to medium it reminds me of the SCAR when the game first launched. I lucked out stealing it off a corpse and found it so powerful I kept using it otherwise I would have assumed it was junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29006041/1/351950088/
> In total, I racked up 475 kills with the A91 yesterday with 16.1% accuracy. I find it works best with Heavy Barrel and Foregrip, no silencer or it's just too weak.
> Still not too thrilled with a lot of the changes to the game. Now that choppers can avoid any kind of AA by flying low it got so bad there was about 5 of us with IGLA just standing around uselessly while the enemy chopper hovered 5 feet off the ground. A good chopper pilot can now be impossible to kill if they fly low and don't get taken down by a tank.


the soflam + javelin combo is the only threat to a good chopper team

and have you tried replacing the foregrip with a bi-pod?

even if you dont deploy the bi-pod theres still an accuracy bonus given .. yeah dice is that dumb

basicly replace the foregrip you had on your guns by the bi-pod

and supressor by either flash supressor or heavy barrel and you are good to go


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well i was having a nice decent game
> Then some prick on our team kept TKing me just because i was playing recon :/
> Which wrecked my mood


Next time we play I'll help you enact revenge








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I think you and Noct were not liking it.....one......bit. I love it. Easy way for me to get better quickly.


I don't mind HC in the least







. Kinda fun actually, it just takes a few rounds for me to switch gears from softcore. Before my wife told me that she was waiting in bed







, I was starting to hit my groove in the server. I actually like playing without most of the HUD and lower starting health, it helps me with my reflexes more than anything else. I was sad I had to leave, but working much OT and trying to play Bf3 till 4 in the morning isn't helping my health







.

About getting better, hell yea, I played HC from levels 5-25 and it helped me (more than anything else) adjust to the game coming from xbox/CoD.

I'm excited for the new CQ map packs







. Anyone know how many maps their are supposed to be?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> like what?
> ohh yeah i found a server thar didnt kick me after 60+ tk LOL
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29020911/1/338586921/
> fun game and fun chat
> was it me?
> LOL
> hardcore is really boring since everyone camps.... theres no action at all
> so i decided to only tk the boring campers.. and leave those who try to push alone


no, you were on the other team till they kicked you. Please tell me those 60+ kills were all dogtags.









Most Interesting man in the world:

"I don't always TK

but when I do, I do with style"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Who is that prick? We could troll him. You can keep TKing him and I can keep reviving him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> no it wasnt, but i think we ran into each other before


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> His name was something Jets... i forgot, i can look it up later but meh, i dont like going after people like that










I know nothing.

We'll have to all squad up and PTFO and wreck a server to make up for it







. I personally don't like to TK, even on accident (and most of the time i can revive after I do), but those wookies were irritating the hell out of me, too. I played assault so I could heal myself, but when I play recon on HC, I play with the SKS. The SKS is so close to an assault rifle I wish I could use it for other classes, I would use it most of the time. Having that health kit to drop is what's kept me on my few and far between streaks though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> That is why I do not play servers with friendly fire. There are too many idiot kids that just want to kill team members while they laugh to themselves. The biggest issue I see with the servers now is the admins are mostly little babies that ban for any little thing. I have been banned from 4 servers for playing too well, so I must be hacking. I would love to know what proof they have of that. They have none since I am not hacking and wouldnt know how anyway.
> The game is also filled with the worst sort of human now. People with no respect for anyone and say things to people they would never have the brass bells to say in person. It is killing the game for me. That with the lack of active servers near me with a decent ping.


My one and only decent streak on the HC server was ended by and accidental TK. I was sadface. It happens though, and it's a part of playing HC. Now if there's no auto-kick after a certain number of TKs, I will go after the traitor and lose focus on the enemy team, but it sure will be fun







.

I was banned from my first server the other day because the admin was nuking the my team (that he wasn't on) over and over. After the 3rd nuke, I got irritated and told them to push out of Uncap. I was @ C flag on bazaar, He banned me for base-rape, and I will never again play on that clans server. Bad admins clear out a server, and it will be dead from then-on. I used to play on a VvV server, that was full and queing for months, then the admins went nuts and now it's bone-dry. Their loss, I can find new servers







.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> hardcore is really boring since everyone camps.... theres no action at all
> so i decided to only tk the boring campers.. and leave those who try to push alone


haha, i see what you mean, there were a few guys that were totally camping then there were others like myself that were moving around like fire ants.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I don't mind HC in the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kinda fun actually, it just takes a few rounds for me to switch gears from softcore. Before my wife told me that she was waiting in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was starting to hit my groove in the server. I actually like playing without most of the HUD and lower starting health, it helps me with my reflexes more than anything else. I was sad I had to leave, but working much OT and trying to play Bf3 till 4 in the morning isn't helping my health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> About getting better, hell yea, I played HC from levels 5-25 and it helped me (more than anything else) adjust to the game coming from xbox/CoD.
> I'm excited for the new CQ map packs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know how many maps their are supposed to be?


I agree with all of what you said. I think by the time I get to level 30 I will have a pretty decent grip on things. By the time I hit Colonel (46), I will be pretty much totally converted to PC.


----------



## Blackops_2

No vehicle either.







Man the M16 and M4 are still the best weapons on the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Next time we play I'll help you enact revenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind HC in the least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Kinda fun actually, it just takes a few rounds for me to switch gears from softcore. Before my wife told me that she was waiting in bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I was starting to hit my groove in the server. I actually like playing without most of the HUD and lower starting health, it helps me with my reflexes more than anything else. I was sad I had to leave, but working much OT and trying to play Bf3 till 4 in the morning isn't helping my health
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> About getting better, hell yea, I played HC from levels 5-25 and it helped me (more than anything else) adjust to the game coming from xbox/CoD.
> I'm excited for the new CQ map packs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone know how many maps their are supposed to be?
> no, you were on the other team till they kicked you. Please tell me those 60+ kills were all dogtags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most Interesting man in the world:
> "I don't always TK
> but when I do, I do with style"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know nothing.
> We'll have to all squad up and PTFO and wreck a server to make up for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I personally don't like to TK, even on accident (and most of the time i can revive after I do), but those wookies were irritating the hell out of me, too. I played assault so I could heal myself, but when I play recon on HC, I play with the SKS. The SKS is so close to an assault rifle I wish I could use it for other classes, I would use it most of the time. Having that health kit to drop is what's kept me on my few and far between streaks though.


a bolt action riffle for me is an assault riffle... now imagine on hardcore mode

didnt understand why they would camp at the back of the map with a 12x scope

most of my tk's were either sv98/l96 or knife or even grenades LOL

but a funny bit is i was aiming for a teammates i fired and i cought two baddies at once LOL

i did say in the chatbox that i saved their life by trying to tk them LOL

and the many votekick attempt on a server that didnt have such feature.. not even a punish feature :O..

and another funny bit i when someone said i was the worst player of 2012 i replied saying i was the best teamplayer of 2012 forcing teamplay to take out a single target

halfway through the round half of my team was aiming for me instead of the other team ... and then there were guys laughing when i would tk someone and that person would QQ

and dice is bringing only 4 maps in the cq map pack.. but i'll buy it just to get the new guns


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> haha, i see what you mean, there were a few guys that were totally camping then there were others like myself that were moving around like fire ants.


And this is why you were on the top of the leaderboard







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I agree with all of what you said. I think by the time I get to level 30 I will have a pretty decent grip on things. By the time I hit Colonel (46), I will be pretty much totally converted to PC.


I'm lvl 42 or 43 and having the most fun since I started. Now I've got all guns unlocked for the assault and recon class, 2 left for both the engi and support class. I'm getting to play around with most every gun and figure out what I'm good at vs. what I want to be good at. For instance, I've learned that I suck as a long range 200m> sniper, but I pwn in CQ combat. It's actually surprising







.

Now I just need to learn to burst fire more and I'll keep getting better. Watch rivalXfactors "how-to" videos where he explains different techniques like pre-firing and popping around corners and try them out "levelcap" also has some great youtube videos.

@frosty
Lmao, triple kill w/ TK.

Only 4 maps?

Any news on the guns?

I wonder how they'll change the dynamics, again (bad dice bad).


----------



## Fr0sty

we know of about 6 or 7 out of 10guns iirc... mtar-21,aug,scar-L,spas-12,the l85 machine gun version or something like that ... acw-r and something else that i can't remember


----------



## JCG

I remember using the AUG in BF:BC2 - 'twas an ugly looking thing.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL=http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/crashdummy35/] ChrashDummy's profile[/URL]
> 
> ChrashDummy's profile
> ^ LIke that
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys about the skill, and yonder, your math was way too complicated for me to understand with the SPM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah thanks! I used to use the little icon in the advanced editor but, that's gone it seems. Makes thread posts look cleaner.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> His accuracy is 95.4% LOL


I can't find the bookmark but, I saw one guy's stats after a match and he had 102.7% accuracy with the DAO 12 on his weapons page. How is that even possible..?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a bolt action riffle for me is an assault riffle... now imagine on hardcore mode


Same here bro, same here. I think it will take me a few weeks to get good at it on PC though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> And this is why you were on the top of the leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm lvl 42 or 43 and having the most fun since I started. Now I've got all guns unlocked for the assault and recon class, 2 left for both the engi and support class. I'm getting to play around with most every gun and figure out what I'm good at vs. what I want to be good at. For instance, I've learned that I suck as a long range 200m> sniper, but I pwn in CQ combat. It's actually surprising
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Now I just need to learn to burst fire more and I'll keep getting better. Watch rivalXfactors "how-to" videos where he explains different techniques like pre-firing and popping around corners and try them out "levelcap" also has some great youtube videos.


I know my stuff. I am like a level 55 on xbox. It just comes to using PC mechanics. The biggest difference I am finding between PC and Xbox actually is response time. In Xbox I would win fights almost 95% of the time based on reaction time, now I might win 25% of them. Most of my kills are from people who can't see me or when I am in a groove.

My best gun on Xbox was the M98B, use to aggressive snipe like it was my job.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*


That video really enhances the problems with the games netcode.

And jesus, lower that saturation.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Same here bro, same here. I think it will take me a few weeks to get good at it on PC though.
> I know my stuff. I am like a level 55 on xbox. It just comes to using PC mechanics. The biggest difference I am finding between PC and Xbox actually is response time. In Xbox I would win fights almost 95% of the time based on reaction time, now I might win 25% of them. Most of my kills are from people who can't see me or when I am in a groove.
> My best gun on Xbox was the M98B, use to aggressive snipe like it was my job.


Ah. I'm completely new to BF3. Or rather, I was new. I don't think 60h into the game means I'm new anymore







. Still not pro, but not new anymore.

That video seemed very slow to me compared to our game last night. Running seems slow, the mechanical feeling of turning, everything just felt slow comparatively.

I'm so spoiled now that I have a PC that can handle these games







.


----------



## OverClocker55

ewww stuttering is a joke... anyone want my 2 acounts?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ewww stuttering is a joke... anyone want my 2 acounts?


lmao. It's a game thing(probably). Although we all seem to have nvidia cards, maybe it's a conflict with the game of some sort. I'm on the last WHQL drivers but have always had tearing. The new patch introduced the micro-stutter.

I get slight stuttering with a large helping of screen tear (yes I have vSync on and a few other tweaks). It's irritating as hell and I've missed quite a shots due to them. Oh whelps. I'm hoping when I upgrade to a 120hz monitor the tearing goes away. I hope







.


----------



## iARDAs

My best game yet

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29060955/1/176107258/

88 kills with Saiga 12K....









So please respect my AUTHORITAAHHH


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ewww stuttering is a joke... anyone want my 2 acounts?


I'm telling you man, grab the Gigabyte 570SOC that I have and run the game like a boss. I've never experienced any stuttering at all, and you know the frames that I get.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Is it just me or do people in TDM servers abuse Shotties WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY too much?
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, but a very high spot per minute gun like the famas, A3, M7 or P90 will curb them quite quickly. Shottys aren't any good if you can't get closer than 10m (unless their slugs, but I almost never see anyone with them)
Click to expand...

Depends what the map is, if its Canals, then shottie makes perfect sense most of your encounters will be close if you stick to the center of the map. Actually you could probably play close quarters in most or all of the maps if you stick to certain areas of the map, and shotguns are probably the quickest killers next to the bolt sniper rifles, 1 shot kills.

I was running an 870 with slugs on a Karg island TDM and wasn't doing that great (don't like that map all that much), then switched to AEK. I hadn't used the AEK in a long time, but wow that thing was putting out some damage. I was surprised at how accurate it was even at mid range.


----------



## CallsignVega

Man, no matter how much I play this game I can't get used to the decimated ground vehicles turned into wet paper. One RPG can disable a tank and a 2-second strafe run from an aircraft can destroy a tank. Just craziness. Some noob's at DICE must have been getting their butts kicked hardcore by some people in armored vehicles to obliterate them in a nurf.

I need to set a repair macro so that when I back up my nearly destroyed tank from one hit, I click the repair macro and then I can go the store and do some shopping, come back to a repaired tank and be read to go again.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man, no matter how much I play this game I can't get used to the decimated ground vehicles turned into wet paper. One RPG can disable a tank and a 2-second strafe run from an aircraft can destroy a tank. Just craziness. Some noob's at DICE must have been getting their butts kicked hardcore by some people in armored vehicles to obliterate them in a nurf.
> 
> I need to set a repair macro so that when I back up my nearly destroyed tank from one hit, I click the repair macro and then I can go the store and do some shopping, come back to a repaired tank and be read to go again.


I agree, the air-to-ground missiles do way too much damage, and the repair tool repairs far too slow. I think the RPG/Javelin damage is at a good spot right now though, it took too many rockets before. It used to annoy the hell out of me when I hit a tank that is on fire with a rocket (no engineer repairing it) and it was still up to take one more.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ewww stuttering is a joke... anyone want my 2 acounts?


ever think it was a problem with your driver choice itself?

i dont have any stuttering problem and im still on my gpu drivers from 6months ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man, no matter how much I play this game I can't get used to the decimated ground vehicles turned into wet paper. One RPG can disable a tank and a 2-second strafe run from an aircraft can destroy a tank. Just craziness. Some noob's at DICE must have been getting their butts kicked hardcore by some people in armored vehicles to obliterate them in a nurf.
> I need to set a repair macro so that when I back up my nearly destroyed tank from one hit, I click the repair macro and then I can go the store and do some shopping, come back to a repaired tank and be read to go again.


LOL

everyone is angelina jolie curving bullets from supresion

and origami tanks ftl


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh its so hard to keep up in these threads sometimes!









For me.. my best class i think is Engineer(so long as theres vehicles about), followed by Recon and Support...

I rack up a ton of points if i play Support...

As for the AA thing... I cant kill planes or choppers anymore :/ they just dodge things too easily... unless of course im in an AA truck and i just gun them down


----------



## OverClocker55

whats the best stable driver out of all the drivers made in the past 6 months?? BF3 is running like crap for me..


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> whats the best stable driver out of all the drivers made in the past 6 months?? BF3 is running like crap for me..


Have do you done the complete install of your OS yet (format and all)? Your system has gone nvidia/amd/nvidia and it might be having identity issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh its so hard to keep up in these threads sometimes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.. my best class i think is Engineer(so long as theres vehicles about), followed by Recon and Support...
> I rack up a ton of points if i play Support...
> As for the AA thing... I cant kill planes or choppers anymore :/ they just dodge things too easily... unless of course im in an AA truck and i just gun them down


I've only been able to take out 2-3 aeroplanes/helis in the base AA before the patch, none after the patch. The tracers are barely visible, and the damage each bullet does is almost non-exsistant. It's very frustrating, I can't support my heli/jet friends from base anymore by helping keep the air clean.

Best class for me:

Assault>Recon>engi>support

Time played:

Recon (50%)>Assault(35%)>Engi(10%)>Support(5%>)

They should've named the assault and support classes differently. I support the battlefield a lot more as an assault class than a support class.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> whats the best stable driver out of all the drivers made in the past 6 months?? BF3 is running like crap for me..
> 
> 
> 
> Have do you done the complete install of your OS yet (format and all)? Your system has gone nvidia/amd/nvidia and it might be having identity issues.
Click to expand...

I just did a fresh install yesturday and installed 295.10 or what ever it is.. I super fresh


----------



## Smo

Anyone fancy a game?


----------



## BeardedJesus

I just broke one of my speakers







The same guy kept spawn killing me on gulf of oman everytime I tried to get into the chopper or jet... sniped to the head. Had a mini fit and pushed everything off my desk but now my speakers all crackly. I've never played a game where I get as frustated at times.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I just broke one of my speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same guy kept spawn killing me on gulf of oman everytime I tried to get into the chopper or jet... sniped to the head. Had a mini fit and pushed everything off my desk but now my speakers all crackly. I've never played a game where I get as frustated at times.


Ever played Ninja Giadian II?

I've gotten super angry at my ****** mouse while playing a few times, but that wakes up my wife like a hive of angry bees. Not a good idea.

I don't mind baserape, but I can't stand spawn killing. Conundrum, I think so.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Ever played Ninja Giadian II?
> I've gotten super angry at my ****** mouse while playing a few times, but that wakes up my wife like a hive of angry bees. Not a good idea.
> I don't mind baserape, but I can't stand spawn killing. Conundrum, I think so.


Yeah I played that ages ago, I think I made it to the level with the werewolves got really, really p****d off and never played it again lol The guy that was doing it to me was sitting right outside the boundaries of the uncap and everytime I killed him he pretty much insta-spawned again and done the same thing Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## calavera

I've been playing strictly hardcore lately and I've only seen a handful of people camp, no different from softcore to be honest. The notion that everyone in hardcore camps is just a generalization. Seriously, most people play hardcore as they would softcore.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I've been playing strictly hardcore lately and I've only seen a handful of people camp, no different from softcore to be honest. The notion that everyone in hardcore camps is just a generalization. Seriously, most people play hardcore as they would softcore.


Definitely a generalization

although....

I saw more wookie campers in the first HC TDM match I played last night then I did in the normal match the day before







.

so it must be true!

I play the same, I feel weird if I sit still for more than 10 seconds. Always on the move. Always.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I've been playing strictly hardcore lately and I've only seen a handful of people camp, no different from softcore to be honest. The notion that everyone in hardcore camps is just a generalization. Seriously, most people play hardcore as they would softcore.


really no one campes on hardcore?

LOL you must play on one of those unicorn server

btw heres a funny bf3 video






the music is fitting


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I've been playing strictly hardcore lately and I've only seen a handful of people camp, no different from softcore to be honest. The notion that everyone in hardcore camps is just a generalization. Seriously, most people play hardcore as they would softcore.


I play nothing but hardcore. There are some campers, sure - but there always are!

I despise playing online FPS games in 'normal' mode, unloading a whole clip into somebody and they still survive! Ugh, hate it


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> really no one campes on hardcore?
> LOL you must play on one of those unicorn server
> btw heres a funny bf3 video
> 
> 
> 
> the music is fitting


LOL you play a couple of HC matches the other day and now everyone in HC camps? To be honest you must have found a crappy bunch of guys playing on that server. I have found both HC and SC matches filled with recons sitting at a distance though, and if your saying any different you must play on unicorn SC servers. (or are lying to yourself)

LOL at the video


----------



## BradleyW

hmmm can anybody get msi ab to work with BF3 so i can see the temps and fps in-game? I also want to use the fps limiter within msi-ab but it wont work for BF3.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm can anybody get msi ab to work with BF3 so i can see the temps and fps in-game? I also want to use the fps limiter within msi-ab but it wont work for BF3.


interested in the answer. maybe the FPS limiter in AB will fix my tearing problem


----------



## kcuestag

Can you guys please re-tweet this?

https://twitter.com/#!/kcuestag/status/191987699379486720

Hopefully we will get DICE to see it, really miss those sounds from the Alpha and Beta, check it out and retweet!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> hmmm can anybody get msi ab to work with BF3 so i can see the temps and fps in-game? I also want to use the fps limiter within msi-ab but it wont work for BF3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea, piece of cake bro. Go to rivatuner. You can choose the global application and the Battlefield 3 app. Click on the adjustable wrench icon on the top right. Check "Enable compatibility with modified Direc3D runtime libraries" Make sure that is check for both global and the game. Usually FXAA injector will messup the afterburner OSD. This fixes it.
> That should do it!


Spotted this from another thread


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can you guys please re-tweet this?
> 
> https://twitter.com/#!/kcuestag/status/191987699379486720
> 
> Hopefully we will get DICE to see it, really miss those sounds from the Alpha and Beta, check it out and retweet!


kk just did


----------



## [email protected]

The USAS video is hilarious too. I hope they make more of these funny videos.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> I play nothing but hardcore. There are some campers, sure - but there always are!
> I despise playing online FPS games in 'normal' mode, unloading a whole clip into somebody and they still survive! Ugh, hate it


blame the bad netcode.. not softcore

sorry but i had to dump a full clip of my as val into someone to kill him.. yes it was hardcore

at 30meters away.. still within that as val deadly range

and the guy wasnt even firing at me or anything

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> LOL you play a couple of HC matches the other day and now everyone in HC camps? To be honest you must have found a crappy bunch of guys playing on that server. I have found both HC and SC matches filled with recons sitting at a distance though, and if your saying any different you must play on unicorn SC servers. (or are lying to yourself)
> LOL at the video


sorry but every hardcore servers i find are full of campers

its the sad truth

and yes there are alot of campers on softcore servers also.. but its not that much of a problem because its easier to survive from just 1 bullet from accros the map.. as in hardcore an m98b can kill you from 70meters away or something even with a body shot..

and most tdm softcoreservers i played pre-patch had no problem with campers really.. we would always go back and forth between the front and back of the map killing people and dying alot in normal gunfights..

sorry if i think that hardcore tdm is full of campers

but it is what i've seen in general even hardcore conquest servers

now if you have a decent server to propose to me that doesnt have a camper problem i'd be glad to try it out and report back on this experience


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> blame the bad netcode.. not softcore
> sorry but i had to dump a full clip of my as val into someone to kill him.. yes it was hardcore
> at 30meters away.. still within that as val deadly range
> and the guy wasnt even firing at me or anything


I... would... hate... ARGH DAMMIT.


----------



## DOOOLY

Hello all i made this video about a week ago take a look SHOTGUN MAYHAM


----------



## KenjiS

I should try using Shotguns more..

My highest rated gun is the G53 though...


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I should try using Shotguns more..
> My highest rated gun is the G53 though...


Man there really fun when get the hang of it, at first i was getting fustrated but learned that having iron sights is the best thing for me.


----------



## Smo

What do you guys use for voice chat? Skype?


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> What do you guys use for voice chat? Skype?


Yep, works great !


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Teamspeak.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> What do you guys use for voice chat? Skype?


TEAMSPEAK 3


----------



## KenjiS

Speaking of, just downloaded Teamspeak 3, its been ages since i used it XD

Heck i think last time i used it it was still 2


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Spotted this from another thread


cheers!


----------



## Blackout621

Do you guys all use the same Teamspeak server?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Do you guys all use the same Teamspeak server?


a couple of us do


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Do you guys all use the same Teamspeak server?
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of us do
Click to expand...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I should try using Shotguns more..
> My highest rated gun is the G53 though...
> 
> 
> 
> Man there really fun when get the hang of it, at first i was getting fustrated but learned that having iron sights is the best thing for me.
Click to expand...

Were you using Flechette or slugs? You got some crazy long range shots (for a shotgun), far past what I would have thought it was effective at. I love the little white dot iron sight on that gun also








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> What do you guys use for voice chat? Skype?


Whatever is necessary lol, TS, Mumble, Vent...


----------



## funkyslayer

What settings could i run to get steady 60 fps with my 6870 overclocked @ 992 / 1100 mhz?
my phenom 955 is @ 4.2ghz
rest of rig is listed in sig.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> What settings could i run to get steady 60 fps with my 6870 overclocked @ 992 / 1100 mhz?
> my phenom 955 is @ 4.2ghz
> rest of rig is listed in sig.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funkyslayer*
> 
> What settings could i run to get steady 60 fps with my 6870 overclocked @ 992 / 1100 mhz?
> my phenom 955 is @ 4.2ghz
> rest of rig is listed in sig.


A mix of medium/high sounds good


----------



## funkyslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> A mix of medium/high sounds good


well atm i get around 50 - 59 fps in medium settings but dont really know wich ones to tweak in bf3..


----------



## OverClocker55

Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?


i'd be interested







.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ewww stuttering is a joke... anyone want my 2 acounts?


Lol, I'll take 1, my brother needs an account so we can play together







(He also needs a better rig but I think he could run it on lowest settings at a low resolution)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I saw one guy's stats after a match and he had 102.7% accuracy with the DAO 12 on his weapons page. How is that even possible..?


Buckshot and fletchette rounds can hit more than 1 person with 1 shot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?


If it's a contest of who can accidentally crash faster, sure!


----------



## Blackout621

I couldn't fly a jet to save my life.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Same.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Ah. I'm completely new to BF3. Or rather, I was new. I don't think 60h into the game means I'm new anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still not pro, but not new anymore.
> That video seemed very slow to me compared to our game last night. Running seems slow, the mechanical feeling of turning, everything just felt slow comparatively.
> I'm so spoiled now that I have a PC that can handle these games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dude, xbox is scary to watch in comparison to PC now. I feel that PC is like literally 100% faster. It is horrible to watch old gameplay now. I might have to make a xbox montage and a PC montage just because I am sure there will be completely different footage to go through if you know what I mean.

I'm at like idk 7 hours on PC....geez. Most of my skill has come from Co Op and Campaign though. Speaking of Co Op, I dropped mid game, twice, and once I couldn't even connect. Anyone else getting this? If so, or not, I might put a service thing in.

This was pre-patch, but it is still horrible to see the hit box registration (I have a 20ping too....). Crazy.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?


I'll take you on in a chopper... if that counts.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'll take you on in a chopper... if that counts.


I'll take you on in a chopper....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take you on in a chopper... if that counts.
Click to expand...

lets do it


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I couldn't fly a jet to save my life.


I can fly around....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Same.


....just can't dogfight. I lose my enemy too easily. Acrobatics, hell yea








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Dude, xbox is scary to watch in comparison to PC now. I feel that PC is like literally 100% faster. It is horrible to watch old gameplay now. I might have to make a xbox montage and a PC montage just because I am sure there will be completely different footage to go through if you know what I mean.
> I'm at like idk 7 hours on PC....geez. Most of my skill has come from Co Op and Campaign though. Speaking of Co Op, I dropped mid game, twice, and once I couldn't even connect. Anyone else getting this? If so, or not, I might put a service thing in.
> This was pre-patch, but it is still horrible to see the hit box registration (I have a 20ping too....). Crazy.


I was watching your video going "yep, now he's going to turn left, now right, not going to look up" it was entertaining. It all felt so mechanical.

I make odd mouse movements because I have difficulties seeing moving objects some times so if you were to watch me it would be: jerk mouse, scan with eyes, jerk, scan, jerk, scan, excetera.

I'm getting better at following moving targets, but I normally trail just behind them until I realize where the crosshair is.

I think I actually play better with no crosshair, if I could turn it off and keep the hit marker it would be awesome. anyone know how to do that? I've got a user.cfg set-up to limit my frame render. I wonder if there's anything else I can put in it that user config to help with tearing *ponders*

*remembers to try 59 instead of 61 later tonight and see if that helps*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Any day.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Any day.


just not sunday... I rest that day









har har har har


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'll take you on in a chopper....


And I'll probably win! I've mastered taking out other choppers with TV missiles now







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> lets do it


I'm at uni though









Maybe later, I know you guys will get to take me on someday...


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Man there really fun when get the hang of it, at first i was getting fustrated but learned that having iron sights is the best thing for me.


have you tried the jackhammer? MK3AI or something like that, total beast shotgun and it reloads so fast. I use it allot lately.

btw you should have named it shotgun mayham & cheese just cause it sounds funneh!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> And I'll probably win! I've mastered taking out other choppers with TV missiles now


Good, But I am the master of dodging tv guiders. I have faced tv guiders with over 4k tv's and won. (Wiht a good gunner of course.







)


----------



## Blackout621

Well, now I feel insecure about my vehicle skill so I'm the ermmmm king of tanks!


----------



## KenjiS

i should hook up my joystick


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good, But I am the master of dodging tv guiders. I have faced tv guiders with over 4k tv's and won. (Wiht a good gunner of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


fair enough, I only have ~15 hours in the chopper... I'm just a natural at it









Nonetheless I'd take you on, I have yet to find someone that can truly match me(with a gunner of course). It'd be nice to get beaten at least once







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, now I feel insecure about my vehicle skill so I'm the ermmmm king of tanks!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I have yet to find someone that can truly match me(with a gunner of course). It'd be nice to get beaten at least once


I take it you haven't played with Th1ng4mj1g yet? Dude is a beat in the chopper, both attack and transport.


----------



## Nocturin

Well.... I CAN RUNN!!!

Who's up for a sprinting contest?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I take it you haven't played with Th1ng4mj1g yet? Dude is a beat in the chopper, both attack and transport.


Yeah... I haven't(pings to US servers are 250ms for me, UK servers are ~400ish), I want to someday though(I've seen some of his videos). I'm not as aerobatic(I find flying under stuff gets me shot by tanks more than anything so I tend to fly low and out wide if I need to get away) but I still think I'd be a _reasonable_ match for him. Maybe I'm just tooting my own horn though









This is just attack though, transport is lots of fun! Especially when you have two people repairing continuously


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Who wants to have a Jet Flying contest?


ME! Although, I probably won't have the time... I'm actually alright at it! Maybe a Saturday...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well.... I CAN RUNN!!!
> 
> Who's up for a sprinting contest?


If it's in a straight line!

BTW: It's climbing, its climbing! The dip is when I started trying aggressive recon. Oh, any tips on that? I'm usin SV98, Kobra, Straight Pull, and Laser. Is that any good?


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well.... I CAN RUNN!!!
> Who's up for a sprinting contest?


Im in!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well.... I CAN RUNN!!!
> Who's up for a sprinting contest?
> 
> 
> 
> Im in!!
Click to expand...

me2


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Were you using Flechette or slugs? You got some crazy long range shots (for a shotgun), far past what I would have thought it was effective at. I love the little white dot iron sight on that gun also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever is necessary lol, TS, Mumble, Vent...


I was using the slugs by far the best ammo for the shotgun, Flechette are also good but only at medium range.


----------



## KenjiS

Anyone else going to go play a bit?

I need to distract myself..


----------



## Nocturin

later probally. still @ work unfortunately.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I was watching your video going "yep, now he's going to turn left, now right, not going to look up" it was entertaining. It all felt so mechanical.
> I make odd mouse movements because I have difficulties seeing moving objects some times so if you were to watch me it would be: jerk mouse, scan with eyes, jerk, scan, jerk, scan, excetera.
> I'm getting better at following moving targets, but I normally trail just behind them until I realize where the crosshair is.
> I think I actually play better with no crosshair, if I could turn it off and keep the hit marker it would be awesome. anyone know how to do that? I've got a user.cfg set-up to limit my frame render. I wonder if there's anything else I can put in it that user config to help with tearing *ponders*
> *remembers to try 59 instead of 61 later tonight and see if that helps*


IKR, its SOOOO slow. I am picking things up really well, IMO. What did you mean earlier that I was on the top of the leaderboard? I really wasn't I think..... sarcasm?

My only issues right now, are response time and quick accuracy through that (getting on the target REALLY quickly). And accidentally pressing buttons. I also need to get my programmable buttons down a bit better...but that will come with time.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> later probally. still @ work unfortunately.


I'll be on a bit later.


----------



## james8

you can simply play on HC servers if u don't want the crosshair


----------



## snoball

I find this rather odd. I guess that's whats happens when you begin to play TDM instead of Rush.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> IKR, its SOOOO slow. I am picking things up really well, IMO. What did you mean earlier that I was on the top of the leaderboard? I really wasn't I think..... sarcasm?
> My only issues right now, are response time and quick accuracy through that (getting on the target REALLY quickly). And accidentally pressing buttons. I also need to get my programmable buttons down a bit better...but that will come with time.


try lowering your mouse sensitivity till you get used to it then raise it slowly till you hit your comfort zone. I've got maybe an 1/8th of an inch on my mouse sensitivity and just turned it up a little higher yesterday, started catching more drops on others








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> you can simply play on HC servers if u don't want the crosshair


but not everybody I play with likes to play HC. I don't like that it's a server option and not a client option







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I'll be on a bit later.


jumping on soon. do you have the TS info?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> I find this rather odd. I guess that's whats happens when you begin to play TDM instead of Rush.


Thats what mine looked like when I went from conquest to rush


----------



## j0zef

I gotta say, I started giving this game a serious try recently, and it's pissing me off to no end. The "screen staggers like holy moses when you get shot" is annoying enough, but they're taking this too far with the whole "light" idea. The slightest lighting in the game makes you blind. Maybe I'm too old school, but what happened to actual skill that used to be required in shooters? Like ability to track and dodge?

Honestly hoping that multiplayer is a little bit better, although I'm not holding too much hope :-/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Don't bring a knife to a gun fight?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't bring a knife to a gun fight?


YOU %&$%&$%^&$%$^#@$%^@$ TKING BASTARD


----------



## snoball

So despite that graph I posted, I am still balancing TDM with rush. I've noticed my annoyance factor go through the roof with this game the last two days, ALL I get killed by is M26 nonstop. Why can't DICE just not put in broken weaps...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So despite that graph I posted, I am still balancing TDM with rush. *I've noticed my annoyance factor go through the roof with this game* the last two days, ALL I get killed by is M26 nonstop. Why can't DICE just not put in broken weaps...


Welcome to the club.









Having gone to mostly TDM lately I've kind of been able to see who all used Metro Spam to rank up and who hasn't--at least I think I can spot it now. Colonel 12 and doesn't even know how to move through a map; never spots; relies too heavily on explosives. Even the extremely broken TDM has a certain flow to it on the maps like Caspian, Metro and Damavand. Now throw all the DART noobs into the mix and it's crazy.

Clan and platoon mates are becoming an almost _necessity_, rather than a fun luxury, in BF3; if you go straight pubbing know telling who your team will consist of. And this is coming from me: The Ultimate BF3 noob.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't bring a knife to a gun fight?


lol, looks like you died a lot in the process to greatness. Do that with a >1 k/d!!!!



First top 3 game!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Same.


if i only knew how to fly like a pro id play rush and hug the a-10 and su-25 and kill tanks like theres no tomorrow to save my k/d and my spm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> have you tried the jackhammer? MK3AI or something like that, total beast shotgun and it reloads so fast. I use it allot lately.
> btw you should have named it shotgun mayham & cheese just cause it sounds funneh!


m26 dart + g3a3 with heavy barrel + underslung rail

you can thank me later on this amazing ownage setup
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> I take it you haven't played with Th1ng4mj1g yet? Dude is a beat in the chopper, both attack and transport.


it would be fun to spectate such a clash

clash of the ocn air pro's










sucks we dont have battlerecorder








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well.... I CAN RUNN!!!
> Who's up for a sprinting contest?


should we do like in this video instead?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> BTW: It's climbing, its climbing! The dip is when I started trying aggressive recon. Oh, any tips on that? I'm usin SV98, Kobra, Straight Pull, and Laser. Is that any good?


remove the laser sight and you should be fine

practice on hardcore server to get your crosshair perfectly spot on at close range and practice on softcore server to get those mid range headshots and you should be golden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> I was using the slugs by far the best ammo for the shotgun, Flechette are also good but only at medium range.


slugs are only good if you are 100% accurate .. and can only take out one guy at a time

but flechete or the darts in the m26's case are way more Overpowered

use the g3a3 with heavy barrel combo.. dont ask why just do it.. its a nice glitch that dice created LOL

made the start of that round a defib only battle

and the end of that round went an all out battle of whatever we saw fit to use

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29116468/1/338586921/


----------



## james8

oh so the M26 is OP now? man i go around owning noobs with that clearing buildings thinking i'm 1337


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> oh so the M26 is OP now? man i go around owning noobs with that clearing buildings thinking i'm 1337


If it's on an underslung rail it does the damage and has the range of the gun you put it on.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> oh so the M26 is OP now? man i go around owning noobs with that clearing buildings thinking i'm 1337


the dart is

because it can kill more then one person and you can kill from so far because of the heavy barrel glitch

pair it with the g3a3 and you have 100meters of one shot kill

yes i did get 2 kills today from so far away its ridiculous
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If it's on an underslung rail it does the damage and has the range of the gun you put it on.


g3a3 + underslung rail ftw!!!


----------



## Glouffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0zef*
> 
> I gotta say, I started giving this game a serious try recently, and it's pissing me off to no end. The "screen staggers like holy moses when you get shot" is annoying enough, but they're taking this too far with the whole "light" idea. The slightest lighting in the game makes you blind. Maybe I'm too old school, but what happened to actual skill that used to be required in shooters? Like ability to track and dodge?
> Honestly hoping that multiplayer is a little bit better, although I'm not holding too much hope :-/


They fixated on multiplayer, when they made Battlefield 3. And this is also where the game really shines.

IMHO, the singleplayer is pretty boring and is filled with long unnecessary scenes.

And as for the lighting in MP, many use tactical light, so if something like that bothers you that much be prepared.


----------



## Glouffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So despite that graph I posted, I am still balancing TDM with rush. I've noticed my annoyance factor go through the roof with this game the last two days, ALL I get killed by is M26 nonstop. Why can't DICE just not put in broken weaps...


I hear that, fking M26.

I hate that shotgun on Rush in Metro. FREAKING RANGE !!!


----------



## KenjiS

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29123053/1/247975082/

I didnt do bad there


----------



## ACM

Just got out of a game and all this one guy was using was a MK26 with flechette, yes a effing MK26 the whole 500% ticket game.

I don't think I've seen anything more annoying.

This like the new USAS & Frag Round...


----------



## Blackops_2

And again


----------



## brew

That m26 mass bug is really lame. Being able to do 400+ dmg in one shot is just stupid.

Was on a server the other day that was giving out kick/bans for people using it, really wish I had bookmarked it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> This like the new USAS & Frag Round...


Correction, it's worse. Least with the USAS you could counter it quite easily with high ROF guns and/or shooting well(I'd won against the USAS a lot of times with my MP7)... one shot kills at pretty much any distance are harder to counter.


----------



## Kazumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0zef*
> 
> I gotta say, I started giving this game a serious try recently, and it's pissing me off to no end. The "screen staggers like holy moses when you get shot" is annoying enough, but they're taking this too far with the whole "light" idea. The slightest lighting in the game makes you blind. Maybe I'm too old school, but what happened to actual skill that used to be required in shooters? Like ability to track and dodge?
> Honestly hoping that multiplayer is a little bit better, although I'm not holding too much hope :-/


Oh, your talking about the days of bunny hoping, dolphen diving, stutter stepping, and just moving around like a mad man to dodge bullets? Yes..Those we're interesting days. But Battlefield 3 was not ment to be a Arcade shooter. If you wanted that. Go play MW. That might be more your style. Battlefield 3 is a tactical shooter. Teamwork is key. Sure, the suppression got vamped up a bit. However if you use your squad as a team you can proceed and knock out the hostiles. Also, You should consider turning off BLOOM. That is a huge FPS drain and that adds that effect your talking about. Do further adjust the game for you, turn off motion blurr.

Heck, if you wanna get all pro. Turn off bloom, motion blurr, shadows, lower vegitation details, increase contrast so no dark spots can hide a hostile. And tweak settings. You can pretty much take out most of the harsh effects and see clearly. You cannot stop the suppression. But if you work within the game you'd be fine. Heck I've got a 2.9 K/D and like 900SPM or so and I've got 300 ping most of the time..haha!


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Correction, it's worse. Least with the USAS you could counter it quite easily with high ROF guns and/or shooting well(I'd won against the USAS a lot of times with my MP7)... one shot kills at pretty much any distance are harder to counter.


Man people who use that are the disgrace of the game.

I was wondering how the guy was killing me down the subway line on Metro with a underslung launcher.


----------



## alick

last night I was playing on a server and gotten,killed,twice by a radio beacon so did my half my team by the same sniper and then he was headshoting people in heli across the entire map. Has anyone heard of this radio beacon kill? It pissed off a lot of people and they left they also reported the guy.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> last night I was playing on a server and gotten,killed,twice by a radio beacon so did my half my team by the same sniper and then he was headshoting people in heli across the entire map. Has anyone heard of this radio beacon kill? It pissed off a lot of people and they left they also reported the guy.
> Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgZk4MfP6PM

http://forums.electronicarts.co.uk/battlefield-3/1465370-new-radio-beacon-kills.html


----------



## Glouffer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Correction, it's worse. Least with the USAS you could counter it quite easily with high ROF guns and/or shooting well(I'd won against the USAS a lot of times with my MP7)... one shot kills at pretty much any distance are harder to counter.


Yup, the fact that you can one shot at such a range is just freaking annoying. I can go around a whole match, only getting them a few times, thats why I'm started none closed quarter map and matches with too many people, because the cluster brings out the shotgun in some people ...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Just got out of a game and all this one guy was using was a MK26 with flechette, yes a effing MK26 the whole 500% ticket game.
> I don't think I've seen anything more annoying.
> This like the new USAS & Frag Round...


the m26 madness is only starting


----------



## KenjiS

Honestly i've not encountered much M26 stuff..guess im lucky


----------



## alick

I saw that one but this guy has new account low level and it was odd his account had perfect score like 100 kill to 1 death ratio

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Amhro

so i made a fus ro dah video, i know they are everywhere but whatever


----------



## Sir Cumference

m26 MASS is pretty boss.

need to unlock the g3a3 for true power.


----------



## disintegratorx

Best mulitiplayer-shooter Ever!








Awesome thread, how do I request a membership?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so i made a fus ro dah video, i know they are everywhere but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol Those fus ro dah videos crack me up every time







I can't get on at the minute sadly, BT said that there may be some problem with my internet today as I'm getting upgraded to 76/19mb but everything else is working fine. Seems to get stuck at logging in when I try to start a game.


----------



## Kreeker

When I heard about the dart bug I really didn't care because I don't like using OP guns. Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...... I picked up a kit that had the m26 dart, and oh boy it was fun. Just the sound is amazing. If I could buy a m26 IRL, I would do it right now.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> use the g3a3 with heavy barrel combo.. dont ask why just do it.. its a nice glitch that dice created LOL


Wow, just watched a vid about this bug, this thing is crazy... MUST TRY IT









This vid Shows the damage multipliers/glitch
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Just got out of a game and all this one guy was using was a MK26 with flechette, yes a effing MK26 the whole 500% ticket game.
> 
> I don't think I've seen anything more annoying.
> 
> This like the new USAS & Frag Round...


A bit worse really. They also made those stupid EOD bots nearly like the MAV's, they can roadkill so easy and very fast now. I've been on a few metro games where about 5 people were sending them out, you see your teammates jumping up and dodging them while shooting, its a bit comical till you get ran over or torched yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> When I heard about the dart bug I really didn't care because I don't like using OP guns. Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...... I picked up a kit that had the m26 dart, and oh boy it was fun. Just the sound is amazing. If I could buy a m26 IRL, I would do it right now.


lol, the DICE bugs give the game some character, who wants a perfectly balanced FPS all the time? Then they fix this and some other exploits, and open up new ones, its like a fresh game!

DICE gets a lot of crap for slow updating or fixing/breaking things with their patches, but if you step back and look what they have created, this monstrosity of a game it's pretty amazing what they have done. You would have to expect a lot of issues with so much going on in this game, destruction variables, gun balancing, gadget balancing, animations, looking amazing and running well (for most people).

Just coming to their defense a little bit, although you would think some of the blatant exploits and bugs should have never made it out of testing


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kazumi*
> 
> Oh, your talking about the days of bunny hoping, dolphen diving, stutter stepping, and just moving around like a mad man to dodge bullets? Yes..Those we're interesting days. But Battlefield 3 was not ment to be a Arcade shooter. If you wanted that. Go play MW. That might be more your style. Battlefield 3 is a tactical shooter. Teamwork is key. Sure, the suppression got vamped up a bit. However if you use your squad as a team you can proceed and knock out the hostiles. Also, You should consider turning off BLOOM. That is a huge FPS drain and that adds that effect your talking about. Do further adjust the game for you, turn off motion blurr.
> Heck, if you wanna get all pro. Turn off bloom, motion blurr, shadows, lower vegitation details, increase contrast so no dark spots can hide a hostile. And tweak settings. You can pretty much take out most of the harsh effects and see clearly. You cannot stop the suppression. But if you work within the game you'd be fine. Heck I've got a 2.9 K/D and like 900SPM or so and I've got 300 ping most of the time..haha!


Please please please tell me how you turn off bloom. I hate bloom, and I would love it soo much.

Are you talking about SBAO or HBAO? Those arn't bloom IIRC.... Bloom is the crap the sun and tac light does....again IIRC.

Ironically, lowering game settings made my tearing worse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> When I heard about the dart bug I really didn't care because I don't like using OP guns. Wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll...... I picked up a kit that had the m26 dart, and oh boy it was fun. Just the sound is amazing. If I could buy a m26 IRL, I would do it right now.


I normally don't go for glitches, but I just unlicked the g3A3... this I must try!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow, just watched a vid about this bug, this thing is crazy... MUST TRY IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This vid Shows the damage multipliers/glitch
> A bit worse really. They also made those stupid EOD bots nearly like the MAV's, they can roadkill so easy and very fast now. I've been on a few metro games where about 5 people were sending them out, you see your teammates jumping up and dodging them while shooting, its a bit comical till you get ran over or torched yourself.
> lol, the DICE bugs give the game some character, who wants a perfectly balanced FPS all the time? Then they fix this and some other exploits, and open up new ones, its like a fresh game!
> DICE gets a lot of crap for slow updating or fixing/breaking things with their patches, but if you step back and look what they have created, this monstrosity of a game it's pretty amazing what they have done. You would have to expect a lot of issues with so much going on in this game, destruction variables, gun balancing, gadget balancing, animations, looking amazing and running well (for most people).
> Just coming to their defense a little bit, although you would think some of the blatant exploits and bugs should have never made it out of testing


I agree with you. I'm don't know weather to be excited or not for the amount of things the new CQB map pack will break or disturbed....

*shrug*


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> NOTICE Be Advised! Battlelog will be closed for maintenance April 18 at 08:00 UTC. Expected downtime up to 1 hour.


Server side patch incoming tomorrow?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> NOTICE Be Advised! Battlelog will be closed for maintenance April 18 at 08:00 UTC. Expected downtime up to 1 hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Server side patch incoming tomorrow?
Click to expand...

Nah, probably Battlelog updates for the live scoreboard.


----------



## Nocturin

Any news?


----------



## Fr0sty

dice should give us ghillie suits so we can finally look like proper wookies


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dice should give us ghillie suits so we can finally look like proper wookies


I agree, just give me the photoshop the mp7 in there instead ;P.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I agree, just give me the photoshop the mp7 in there instead ;P.


that gun he has is a vss

its an as val but for recon class









as long as you are aggresive wookies its all good


----------



## calavera

I thought MAV riding was fixed..but I saw someone, an admin no less rofl, use MAV riding. I was very positive about this latest patch when it came out but the more I play the more I realize DICE failed big time with this one.


----------



## Blackops_2

Dice should remodel the recon class so they don't look like mall ninja's too...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> that gun he has is a vss
> its an as val but for recon class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as long as you are aggresive wookies its all good


another semi-auto for recon? Sweet, as long as it has different characteristics than the other three I'll be happy







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I thought MAV riding was fixed..but I saw someone, an admin no less rofl, use MAV riding. I was very positive about this latest patch when it came out but the more I play the more I realize DICE failed big time with this one.


it's more difficult now, have to be in a perfect spot for it to work
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Dice should remodel the recon class so they don't look like mall ninja's too...


this.

mall ninjas.

I laughed so hard!


----------



## OverClocker55

The most stable Nvidia driver for BF3 is???? Waiting for an answer o.0


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> The most stable Nvidia driver for BF3 is???? Waiting for an answer o.0


It's system dependent m8. Even two identically specced systems behave different


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Dice should remodel the recon class so they don't look like mall ninja's too...


LOL agreed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> another semi-auto for recon? Sweet, as long as it has different characteristics than the other three I'll be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


its full auto,and semi auto








so its super epic








use it semi auto for long range or full auto for cqb

best of both world really


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL agreed
> its full auto,and semi auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so its super epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> use it semi auto for long range or full auto for cqb
> best of both world really


Nice! Now if I could only get my SKS on the assault class I would be tickled pink. I don't like giving up my medic capbilities to use my favorite gun







.

Is it just me, or does the M16A4 have more recoil than the M16A3?

The M16A4 was one of my favorite weapons in all modern FPS due to the triple round burst and how deadly I could be with it, but I've gotten my 120ish kills with the A3 and only about 10 with the A4.

Maybe my playstyle is evolving

*ponder*


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> The most stable Nvidia driver for BF3 is???? Waiting for an answer o.0


For Nvidia so far, I think it's 301.24

- Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Nice! Now if I could only get my SKS on the assault class I would be tickled pink. I don't like giving up my medic capbilities to use my favorite gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it just me, or does the M16A4 have more recoil than the M16A3?
> The M16A4 was one of my favorite weapons in all modern FPS due to the triple round burst and how deadly I could be with it, but I've gotten my 120ish kills with the A3 and only about 10 with the A4.
> Maybe my playstyle is evolving
> *ponder*


post-patch dice added recoil to the m16a4 to make it different then the a3 LOL

yeah dice's logic at work yet again


----------



## Nocturin

epic fail. Let's take a full auto with very little recoil and add recoil to the burst fire portion of it's sister gun.

-.-


----------



## Caz

So as far as the G3A3 goes, none of this effects just shooting the thing? I'm talking Heavy Barrel>G3A3 is still a 2 bullet kill in HC out to 40m? Thats what I thought at least. Thing is a beast, been playing Co Op for a while trying to unlock it.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> epic fail. Let's take a full auto with very little recoil and add recoil to the burst fire portion of it's sister gun.
> -.-


indeed it is

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So as far as the G3A3 goes, none of this effects just shooting the thing? I'm talking Heavy Barrel>G3A3 is still a 2 bullet kill in HC out to 40m? Thats what I thought at least. Thing is a beast, been playing Co Op for a while trying to unlock it.


the g3a3 is a 30 something damage per bullet gun so it will still do that damage

so 2 bullet kill in hc

if hit registration isnt an issue on the server you are.. low ping etc...


----------



## calavera

hmm, sounds like I'll give the G3A3 a try soon. Its one of the rifles I never bothered to try in my quest to unlock everything.


----------



## Fr0sty

low rate of fire + 20 bullets mag kinda make it useless at close range unless you can get your shots in his head

otherwise its still a 3 shot to the chest to kill


----------



## calavera

I enjoy pistol whipping people at close range. soo soothing.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> indeed it is
> the g3a3 is a 30 something damage per bullet gun so it will still do that damage
> so 2 bullet kill in hc
> if hit registration isnt an issue on the server you are.. low ping etc...


Got it.

So, I just went through 2 servers...first...started the game out 0-10. Literally every single time I moved I got killed. Should have recorded it. It was hilariously bad. Ended that game like 7-25. Then played another and went 21-28. No thanks. I'm done for the day.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Got it.
> So, I just went through 2 servers...first...started the game out 0-10. Literally every single time I moved I got killed. Should have recorded it. It was hilariously bad. Ended that game like 7-25. Then played another and went 21-28. No thanks. I'm done for the day.


Contrary to what BF3 would like you to think. It's one of the most fast paced shooters out there. Unless i'm with friends and want to pan out the situation and simulate it better, i don't. Most of the time i'm looking everywhere like a bat out of hell and sprinting, never stay in one spot either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I enjoy pistol whipping people at close range. soo soothing.


The best is going up against people with the G18 or some other high capacity handgun and all i have on my is good ole John Browning's 1911 single stacked with 8+1 of 45acp and absolutely destroying them.


----------



## james8

yup G3A3 + heavy barrel + underslung rail + M26 Dart


----------



## BradleyW

Great, when i load into a server i see the loadout option but i can't select anything or click deploy.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Great, when i load into a server i see the loadout option but i can't select anything or click deploy.


add me? Th0ngMedic


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Great, when i load into a server i see the loadout option but i can't select anything or click deploy.


That's happen to me at times brad, is that in every server?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Great, when i load into a server i see the loadout option but i can't select anything or click deploy.


deploy by pressing enter .. yes it happend to me a couple times... gotta give it to dice for creating the most unusual bugs

LOL at some of the bf3 forum post

this thread is actually on point

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624988468705/


----------



## Nocturin

So how does one unlock the M1911?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So how does one unlock the M1911?


Sign up for Battlefield play4free with the same name/email. (or any other Battlefield game, but BFPlay4Free is free, obviously)


----------



## Nocturin

I shall do that!

I'll be on tonight after spending some time with my wife. She's getting all jealous because I put too much of my free time into BF3







.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Where do you guys like to have the network smoothing slider in the game settings? I find myself turning it down as much as possible but then I start getting players all choppy and almost unhitable...so then I turn it up but then I get lag.............


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So how does one unlock the M1911?


Think you can get it from Co-op as well. I'm not sure, i have it and it's my go to handgun in BF3 and real life









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Where do you guys like to have the network smoothing slider in the game settings? I find myself turning it down as much as possible but then I start getting players all choppy and almost unhitable...so then I turn it up but then I get lag.............


Mines all the way up on my main rig, cause i have decent connection and there isn't much lag. What lag are you referring to? Hit detection or just general lag. Because they still haven't put hit detection on server side and it honestly keeps this game from being that much more enjoyable.

On my back up i've had all the way up and down and mid. Didn't notice any difference but kept it on medium.


----------



## TriviumKM

Does anyone know how to resolve this issue with Origin sign in : "The EA account (email address) and password you entered appears to be invalid."
I'm unable to login to play BF3 as well as create a new account on their site to contact live support. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Does anyone know how to resolve this issue with Origin sign in : "The EA account (email address) and password you entered appears to be invalid."
> I'm unable to login to play BF3 as well as create a new account on their site to contact live support. Any help would be appreciated.


reset password using the password recovery or maybe caps lock is on? Also you could just contact there support


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> reset password using the password recovery or maybe caps lock is on? Also you could just contact there support


SO you weren't able to get your 680 working on BF3 at all?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> reset password using the password recovery or maybe caps lock is on? Also you could just contact there support
> 
> 
> 
> SO you weren't able to get your 680 working on BF3 at all?
Click to expand...

580* my 580 is like either dead or something with my pc. I'm trying tonight one last time on all 10 drivers since bf3 on fresh installs. If it still acts up then I'm going to return


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 580* my 580 is like either dead or something with my pc. I'm trying tonight one last time on all 10 drivers since bf3 on fresh installs. If it still acts up then I'm going to return


Best of luck to you!


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> reset password using the password recovery or maybe caps lock is on? Also you could just contact there support


Was resolved by the time i read your message, but thanks for the response.
+Rep


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> reset password using the password recovery or maybe caps lock is on? Also you could just contact there support
> 
> 
> 
> Was resolved by the time i read your message, but thanks for the response.
> +Rep
Click to expand...

welcome


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Contrary to what BF3 would like you to think. It's one of the most fast paced shooters out there. Unless i'm with friends and want to pan out the situation and simulate it better, i don't. Most of the time i'm looking everywhere like a bat out of hell and sprinting, never stay in one spot either.


I kid you not, I literally was trying to move to cover each time but was being murdered by people that were just either camping, already scoped in, or had the jump on me some way. Most of them were using shotties too...it was laughable...after 4 deaths....I almost punched my monitor because I emptied a clip on a guy and nothing happened.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 580* my 580 is like either dead or something with my pc. I'm trying tonight one last time on all 10 drivers since bf3 on fresh installs. If it still acts up then I'm going to return


I thought you won a 680? What about that upgrade on that 7770 thread? lol


----------



## Hizfather

Hey guys, I get random Blue screens on BF3 since the last update. Some friends say it might be the realtek drivers, any ideas?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hizfather*
> 
> Hey guys, I get random Blue screens on BF3 since the last update. Some friends say it might be the realtek drivers, any ideas?


I get them too, not realtek related.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Contrary to what BF3 would like you to think. It's one of the most fast paced shooters out there. Unless i'm with friends and want to pan out the situation and simulate it better, i don't. Most of the time i'm looking everywhere like a bat out of hell and sprinting, never stay in one spot either.
> 
> 
> 
> I kid you not, I literally was trying to move to cover each time but was being murdered by people that were just either camping, already scoped in, or had the jump on me some way. Most of them were using shotties too...it was laughable...after 4 deaths....I almost punched my monitor because I emptied a clip on a guy and nothing happened.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 580* my 580 is like either dead or something with my pc. I'm trying tonight one last time on all 10 drivers since bf3 on fresh installs. If it still acts up then I'm going to return
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you won a 680? What about that upgrade on that 7770 thread? lol
Click to expand...

won the 7770 lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So how does one unlock the M1911?


ea's gun club


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ea's gun club


o.0?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> o.0?


http://gunclub.ea.com/us


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> o.0?
> 
> 
> 
> http://gunclub.ea.com/us
Click to expand...

o.0


----------



## Caz

Gonna do some more Co-Op later if anyone wants in. Probably 15minutes. Trying to unlock the G3A3.

Edit - thacaz


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://gunclub.ea.com/us


this


----------



## OverClocker55

Found my settings: 295.73. No OC. Plan to OC this baby! Stays above 60fps and drops only in killcams. Pretty good. Still stutters a bit but in 3 months I will have stepped up to the 680.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found my settings: 295.73. No OC. Plan to OC this baby! Stays above 60fps and drops only in killcams. Pretty good. Still stutters a bit but in 3 months I will have stepped up to the 680.


You're going to go 3 whole months with the same GPU? :O

I kid, I kid. Gratz on getting it to work.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found my settings: 295.73. No OC. Plan to OC this baby! Stays above 60fps and drops only in killcams. Pretty good. Still stutters a bit but in 3 months I will have stepped up to the 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to go 3 whole months with the same GPU? :O
> 
> I kid, I kid. Gratz on getting it to work.
Click to expand...

just waiting on evga step up


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found my settings: 295.73. No OC. Plan to OC this baby! Stays above 60fps and drops only in killcams. Pretty good. Still stutters a bit but in 3 months I will have stepped up to the 680.


Whats the overlay things you got there?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found my settings: 295.73. No OC. Plan to OC this baby! Stays above 60fps and drops only in killcams. Pretty good. Still stutters a bit but in 3 months I will have stepped up to the 680.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the overlay things you got there?
Click to expand...

msi afterburner. link: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm
download the beta and u can monitor your gpu while playing


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29216593/1/338586921/

grenade spamming ftw!!!


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29216593/1/338586921/
> grenade spamming ftw!!!


Thats ridiculous lol


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I kid you not, I literally was trying to move to cover each time but was being murdered by people that were just either camping, already scoped in, or had the jump on me some way. Most of them were using shotties too...it was laughable...after 4 deaths....I almost punched my monitor because I emptied a clip on a guy and nothing happened.
> I thought you won a 680? What about that upgrade on that 7770 thread? lol


There in lies the root of BF3's problem (besides it's flawed design) if they would just put hit detection server side it would make the game more enjoyable for everyone. Hell one of my best friends stopped playing and he simply put it "I got tired of emptying a mag in a guy to watch him turn around and kill me."







just horrible.


----------



## KenjiS

I think they cant put hit detection server side because of the consoles.. Which dont HAVE servers...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Thats ridiculous lol


i know right









just threw a random nade in the clusterstairs and got a lucky tripple kill at the start and then threw my 2nd nade and got another 2kill ... i guess they wanted to pack themselves in the stairs all game long... so i gave em what they asked for

ohh and btw we had 2 glitchers on those maps .. yet their team lost 3 games in a row LOL

heres one of the glitchers profile

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/tampon_163rus/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i know right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just threw a random nade in the clusterstairs and got a lucky tripple kill at the start and then threw my 2nd nade and got another 2kill ... i guess they wanted to pack themselves in the stairs all game long... so i gave em what they asked for
> ohh and btw we had 2 glitchers on those maps .. yet their team lost 3 games in a row LOL
> heres one of the glitchers profile
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/tampon_163rus/


LOL look at all his losses.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> LOL look at all his losses.


i guess he really cares about his k/d and exploiting glitches on metro


----------



## digitally

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29236043/1/213039058/

i just had (probably) 10 men grenade kill in metro @ the right entrance door.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Had a weird thing happen last night guys....

I was playing a freaking long 1000ticket game. Listenin to music on pandora, had task manager up and afterburner and HW monitor.

Every 1-2minutes my game would go to windowed mode.... I closed everything and it still did that.... I had my gfx card overclocked and I maybe figured it was that. I bumped down the core clock a little and it still did that. Anyone else ever get this problem? I've never had it and it was freaking annoying! I had to tab back it to get it back to fullscreen like allll the time.


----------



## Nocturin

there was a program trying to take focus

go ahead and bump the OC back up, had nothing to do with that. Play without pandora and see if that window is still trying to steal focus.

I tried playing with spotify on last night so I could zone our and clear out, but it made me lag in game







.

I need to sort my music collection, but it's 30gb of duplicates and terrible file structure (and I've organized it like a dozen times but it just stays bad)


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think they cant put hit detection server side because of the consoles.. Which dont HAVE servers...


Well it would have been possible if they had developed a separate code path for PC versions but as most of us know, they lied all along. The problems that have sprung from client-side responsibilities will never be fixed. Remember the goodwill gestures of DICE in BF2 like releasing free maps with patches and and making the expansions totally free a few years later? That will never happen with BF3. The game will always be good, but never be great.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Their netcode sucks. I have matches where I'm shot behind a wall. The bullets seem to follow. It's infuriating sometimes, but not enough to make me quit.

I still rather enjoy bullet spraying a room with the M240B.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BradleyW

When i join any server, it just says loading level and nothing happenes from there. Any idea why?
A reformat did not solve the issue.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When i join any server, it just says loading level and nothing happenes from there. Any idea why?
> A reformat did not solve the issue.


Have you tried clicking the BF3 icon that (normally) appears in the task bar?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Have you tried clicking the BF3 icon that (normally) appears in the task bar?


This is an odd happening. If I click on this icon before it "activates" it launches the single play game, so I have to wait until battle log says either "loggin in" or "loading level" and a the icon looks like a minimized program before I can press it and launch into the game.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Have you tried clicking the BF3 icon that (normally) appears in the task bar?


Yes. Plus when it does load, the mouse and keyboard don't allow me to click spawn. Origin seems very buggy for me as well. Fresh format and still have all these issues.


----------



## Nocturin

are you using your keyboard drivers or the default HID drivers?


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> When i join any server, it just says loading level and nothing happenes from there. Any idea why?
> A reformat did not solve the issue.


Does this happen on every server you try to join or just some? Its a known issue that comes and goes with patches for me on just some servers.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29216593/1/338586921/
> 
> grenade spamming ftw!!!


Grenades got a spam buff, its a bit ridiculous. Metro's get kinda sad now if you get 2 or 3 guys at the B flag they can constant spam the side stairs with nades, they refill to quickly. I don't even see anyone using m320 that much, its just massive nade spamming now. A few days ago I saw a guy he was like 40 - 0 throwing grenades at bottom of escalator, that was all he did all round I think. The match wasn't even over that was like 70% of the way through and he already had that score lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> there was a program trying to take focus
> 
> go ahead and bump the OC back up, had nothing to do with that. Play without pandora and see if that window is still trying to steal focus.
> 
> I tried playing with spotify on last night so I could zone our and clear out, but it made me lag in game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I need to sort my music collection, but it's 30gb of duplicates and terrible file structure (and I've organized it like a dozen times but it just stays bad)


http://www.tuneupmedia.com/ Automagically!

(lol dunno if this actually works just remember the crazy commercial)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Have you tried clicking the BF3 icon that (normally) appears in the task bar?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Plus when it does load, the mouse and keyboard don't allow me to click spawn. Origin seems very buggy for me as well. Fresh format and still have all these issues.
Click to expand...

Just spam enter key until it lets you deploy, or sometimes the mouse will get glitched and work about an inch above where the cursor actually shows. If you have problems during game where you can't use the mouse/keyboard I dunno how to fix those (besides the enter key)

I usually watch task manager while the game loads, they generally launch at about 900mb ram usage, so if it stops and doesn't pop up for me after a bit at that usage then I will click it in the task bar.

I tried the OP G3 + HB + Mass Dart combo, that thing is just... awesome. So it's basically like a shotgun with 100m range that does insta kill if you are even halfway on target. Tested it on a Normal 64p metro, I had to unlock the dart first, which was the first 70% of the game, then the last part of the game I was using the dart I cleared the top of stairs 2 times, got about 20 kills in that last few minutes of the game. It's probably even worse in hardcore, the nade spam in normal is terrible on that map, most of the time the stairs were constantly exploding, just made it up a few times and sweeped everyone before death lol.


----------



## xxkedzxx

It seems with the advent of the USAS getting a nerf, the MASS has become weapon of choice

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nocturin

I played with the m26 dart last night for the first and only time (just to see what all the hoopla was about).

17 kills in 30 seconds with only three deaths. it was AWESOME! I'm sure my maniacal laughing bothered our TS folks. I was giddy with madness.

Used it for about half the match before I got bored, then played around with the G3 for a little bit (damn that guns got some kick) and then went back to my normal guns.

It was interesting, but it takes the challenge out of the game.


----------



## Thryack

the M26 dart is bugged since the new patch that came recently, it's broken.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> the M26 dart is bugged since the new patch that came recently, it's broken.


I am aware of this. This is why I used it, I'd use a shotgun otherwise.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I played with the m26 dart last night for the first and only time (just to see what all the hoopla was about).
> 
> 17 kills in 30 seconds with only three deaths. it was AWESOME! I'm sure my maniacal laughing bothered our TS folks. I was giddy with madness.
> 
> Used it for about half the match before I got bored, then played around with the G3 for a little bit (damn that guns got some kick) and then went back to my normal guns.
> 
> It was interesting, but it takes the challenge out of the game.


lol, that's probably about how I will end up using it. Get my kicks with it for a bit then move back to regular guns. It's almost to bad I didn't hop on the USAS train in the beginning when it was massively OP, I just finally used it last week to get a few unlocks but it wasn't really that great.

G3 is a great gun on its own though, I use it semi regularly anyhow.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, that's probably about how I will end up using it. Get my kicks with it for a bit then move back to regular guns. It's almost to bad I didn't hop on the USAS train in the beginning when it was massively OP, I just finally used it last week to get a few unlocks but it wasn't really that great.
> G3 is a great gun on its own though, I use it semi regularly anyhow.


I just unlocked the USAS a day ago, I am determined to never use it







(the DAO-12 is plent enough auto-shot for me, I hate seeing USAS spray through the air)

I'm warming up to the G3, I normally go with the high fire-rate low-recoil gun but the bullet damage sucks for medium-long range shots, but the G3 makes it up there. I played with it just long enough to unlock the HB to try out the glitch, but I might play some more with it. Those two-shot headshots were nice with an assault rifle. The bullet damage and the accuracy makes it a great gun to play with, I just need to alter my playstyle a tad.

I still don't understand why the assault class has almost twice as many guns as the other classes, though. It seems to me that DICE wanted more people to play assault then anything else.

I want to be a medic sniper darnit


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> LOL look at all his losses.


Hell my K/D is 1.9xx and i don't glitch. He has one of the most mall ninja looking avatar's i've ever seen. Man...some people.

Might as well look like this.


----------



## Nocturin

lmao that looks like kit dotcom


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i guess he really cares about his k/d and exploiting glitches on metro


Or maybe he's just a kid and curious exploring more around battlefield. Sometimes it's kinda cool to see how the map works. I remember i spawned on one guy and he did glitch top of the metro map and i didn't know and i was shocked where i was. So i decided to explore and i found planes on the bottom of the map if you go down more so funny. However it doesn't work killing anyone but does work if they are proned. You can use a pistol to kill them. Nothing else but funny however. Still pointless.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I played with the m26 dart last night for the first and only time (just to see what all the hoopla was about).
> 17 kills in 30 seconds with only three deaths. it was AWESOME! I'm sure my maniacal laughing bothered our TS folks. I was giddy with madness.
> Used it for about half the match before I got bored, then played around with the G3 for a little bit (damn that guns got some kick) and then went back to my normal guns.
> It was interesting, but it takes the challenge out of the game.


LOL not at all we love your presence on ts

and yes the g3 has kick but its a good gun for mid range target ellimination

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I just unlocked the USAS a day ago, I am determined to never use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the DAO-12 is plent enough auto-shot for me, I hate seeing USAS spray through the air)
> I'm warming up to the G3, I normally go with the high fire-rate low-recoil gun but the bullet damage sucks for medium-long range shots, but the G3 makes it up there. I played with it just long enough to unlock the HB to try out the glitch, but I might play some more with it. Those two-shot headshots were nice with an assault rifle. The bullet damage and the accuracy makes it a great gun to play with, I just need to alter my playstyle a tad.
> 
> I still don't understand why the assault class has almost twice as many guns as the other classes, though. It seems to me that DICE wanted more people to play assault then anything else.
> I want to be a medic sniper darnit


medic sniper?

did you mean assault wookie by any chance?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Or maybe he's just a kid and curious exploring more around battlefield. Sometimes it's kinda cool to see how the map works. I remember i spawned on one guy and he did glitch top of the metro map and i didn't know and i was shocked where i was. So i decided to explore and i found planes on the bottom of the map if you go down more so funny. However it doesn't work killing anyone but does work if they are proned. You can use a pistol to kill them. Nothing else but funny however. Still pointless.


theres one spot on metro that you can throw grenades into the texture part of the map ... LOL so many bugs that dice doesnt know how to fix and most likely wont fix until bf4


----------



## Faster_is_better

Was just playing Oman with a friend, and we got our LAV stuck on the downhill side of that canal. That LAV was pretty garbage and hardly "all terrain" couldn't make it up a little hill and got stuck on some concrete blocks another time. Was funny when we got stuck on that canal though someone had left a Bobcat right there and I used it to push the LAV out lmao. May not be much of a fighting vehicle but it can get you unstuck!


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


yeah you can buy them right off origin, do a search on it


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL not at all we love your presence on ts
> and yes the g3 has kick but its a good gun for mid range target ellimination
> medic sniper?
> did you mean assault wookie by any chance?
> theres one spot on metro that you can throw grenades into the texture part of the map ... LOL so many bugs that dice doesnt know how to fix and most likely wont fix until bf4


Yes.

Also, Monocle Wookie


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


Guns wont make you better, the best guns are actually the ones you start with. Play with the 870/DAO-12 shottys to help take out us veterans







.

Practice on metro, you'll die much more than you kill but it's kind of a crash course on game mechanics.


----------



## raptorxrx

Anyone else have this problem in BF3 where your computer is running fine, than a sudden restart? I'm scaling back my OC to see if that's it ,just wondering.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Guns wont make you better, the best guns are actually the ones you start with. Play with the 870/DAO-12 shottys to help take out us veterans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Which won't do squat for long range attacks


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Which won't do squat for long range attacks


Slugs say otherwise.







. (also why i mentioned metro)

Guns don't replace practice unless they're not balanced correctly, which would be the case for a newbie unless he unlocks everything by buying it. When those OP guns are re-balanced, his previous strategies become in-effective.

I used the LMG88 for awhile, and most of my go-to guns are also the ones that I started the game with or could unlock playing CO-OP. (SKS, M16A3, MP7, G3A3, 870, LMG88, ak-74u)

Levels 5-25 I almost exclusively used the SKS. If I go recon, I still use it @ lvl 44.

Speaking of levels, I just unlocked the scoped .44. I need to play around with that some.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


LOLL

sorry but i had to laugh

LOLLLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Which won't do squat for long range attacks


by long range you mean 100meters away?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOLL
> sorry but i had to laugh
> LOLLLL
> by long range you mean 100meters away?


if so, assult rifles and MG wont really do much @ that range anyways.


----------



## 1ceTr0n

Across the subway would be considered "long range" in my experience as far as Metro and from the Hilltop down to river on Caspian Border. In other words, I hate getting sniped and not being able to return fire if I manage to survive. Hell, I don't remember the last time anyone actually killed me with a shotgun, its all SMG and assault rifles from what i've seen


----------



## Faster_is_better

If you don't have time to unlock them then I suppose it could be alright to just buy what you want to play around with. Pretty much any gun can be great if used correctly and many of the starters are perfectly usable.

Practice would make more of a difference than using any different guns really. There are a few rare cases of OP guns that may be out of balance at the moment, but these things usually get fixed and then you have to resort back to something else anyway.


----------



## Blackops_2

They need to fix this Run and Gun sniping it's ridiculous. Guy went 71-13 with the m98 and a ACOG on it. You can't wield a 13lb rifle like a 7lb assault rifle, i don't care what optic is on it. Also there isn't a straight pull bolt for any of the rifles in the game. They just made that up. You would have to physically modify the receiver of all the actions in the game to put a straight pull bolt in there and on top of that change the extractor. The Blaser tactical is the only straight pull rifle i know of. Crap pisses me off.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29274680/1/241782590/


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> They need to fix this Run and Gun sniping it's ridiculous. Guy went 71-13 with the m98 and a ACOG on it. You can't wield a 13lb rifle like a 7lb assault rifle, i don't care what optic is on it. Also there isn't a straight pull bolt for any of the rifles in the game. They just made that up. You would have to physically modify the receiver of all the actions in the game to put a straight pull bolt in there and on top of that change the extractor. The Blaser tactical is the only straight pull rifle i know of. Crap pisses me off.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29274680/1/241782590/


Please don't camp, haters gonna hate.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Campas gonna camp.


----------



## raptorxrx

I rather running snipers than sitting snipers personally. I think one of the things that has broken this game is the complaining. "USAS IS OP!!!!!". Oh, ok, will fix that, change the game, make this slightly more powerful. Oh but "DART IS TOO POWERFUL". Who cares that much.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Please don't camp, haters gonna hate.


Don't camp? I never camp.. not sure what gives you the assumption i'm camping? The guy was good i'll give him that but the fact he can carry around a .338Lm and use it like an assault rifle is flawed, and that is fact.


----------



## Robilar

What exactly is the Dart? Never tried it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What exactly is the Dart? Never tried it.


shotgun for the medics


----------



## Robilar

So it's an assault class weapon? I've never seen it. Does it need to be unlocked?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So it's an assault class weapon? I've never seen it. Does it need to be unlocked?


It does, and is in the same spot as the m320/med bag.


----------



## BradleyW

I wish i could get the British L85 without buying Karkand!


----------



## raptorxrx

Ya, unlock for the M26, gadget for medics.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Don't camp? I never camp.. not sure what gives you the assumption i'm camping? The guy was good i'll give him that but the fact he can carry around a .338Lm and use it like an assault rifle is flawed, and that is fact.


Ok, I've never been in the military but a friend told me they can run 2h straight with 30 kgs of equipment on their backs, you should be more frustrated about the suppression that's the real problem, for every 10 snipers I've killed 9 where camping.

Too much silly complaints are one of the reasons why this game is dying.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wish i could get the British L85 without buying Karkand!


Wish i could get it without having to play squad deathmatch.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wish i could get it without having to play squad deathmatch.


I could always contact EA and say please give me a L85 because i will be upset if i don't get it.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I could always contact EA and say please give me a L85 because i will be upset if i don't get it.


Indeed, nothing like a major rant to get what you want. We could go on about how we played BF2 and are entitled to the L85 lol

Did you not pre-order with B2K? I don't remember paying for it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Wish i could get it without having to play squad deathmatch.


I lost around 20 straight squad death matches to get the 5th win to unlock it. I'm pretty sure you will have better luck than I did.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I lost around 20 straight squad death matches to get the 5th win to unlock it. I'm pretty sure you will have better luck than I did.


I'm still one win off getting it... and I think I've played like 15 rounds.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I lost around 20 straight squad death matches to get the 5th win to unlock it. I'm pretty sure you will have better luck than I did.


I heard squad deathmatch was pretty hard but i just don't like it. I played BF for conquest, rush is an ok addition and was fun for the alpha & beta. Still haven't destroyed a vehicle with a torch yet either, that one seems to be hard.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I'm still one win off getting it... and I think I've played like 15 rounds.


It took me 5 hours total to do it. Now on my other account I played 7 rounds and won 6 lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I heard squad deathmatch was pretty hard but i just don't like it. I played BF for conquest, rush is an ok addition and was fun for the alpha & beta. Still haven't destroyed a vehicle with a torch yet either, that one seems to be hard.


You can destroy a tugs, soflam, mortar , radio beacon to get a vehicle destoyed.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Their netcode sucks. I have matches where I'm shot behind a wall. The bullets seem to follow. It's infuriating sometimes, but not enough to make me quit.
> I still rather enjoy bullet spraying a room with the M240B.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I just left a server because i was dying and had no clue why, i literally couldnt spawn without being shot to death without being able to tell where i was being shot from.... Frustrating

Or i was spawning into the middle of 4 M67s and a barrage of nades from M320s...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


Most of the starting weapons are some of the best in their class.
For assualt, AK-74m and M16A3 are the best in mine and a lot of other people's opinions. The only assault rifle I would even think about using over them is the L85.
For engineer, the AKS-74u is by far the best imo, it's almost as good as an assault rifle when you put a heavy barrel on it. The M4A1 is pretty good too, it was my favorite before the patch. I can see you might want to unlock the Javelin but it really doesn't take long at all.
The support guns, it really depends on what situation you're in for what one you want to use, but the RPK with it's 200 round extended mags is awesome, the M249 is my favorite and it's the first unlock. The heavier LMGs (PKP, M240, M60) are later unlocks but they aren't that good unless you want to camp an area with a bipod.
The sniper rifles, I guess that is where you might need the later unlocks, but the SV98 (the first unlock) is the best bolt action except for really long range the M98B is better. I don't know how you unlock the SKS, but it's not from your score.

But anyways, all of that aside, if you just unlock everything it wont make you a better player, practice makes you a better player, and by the time you have practiced enough, you'll have most if not all of everything unlocked already anyways. And it gives you time to try each gun out as you unlock it to see which gun is 'for you', if you have all of them already it's kinda overwhelming trying to try them all out, it's the same situation all of us were in after the patch, we had to try out all the guns to see which ones were good and which were bad.
AND I saw on the Bf3 forums, everyone was saying that they bought the unlock pack and they didn't get anything. Unless they fixed it, it's bugged or something.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> They need to fix this Run and Gun sniping it's ridiculous. Guy went 71-13 with the m98 and a ACOG on it. You can't wield a 13lb rifle like a 7lb assault rifle, i don't care what optic is on it. Also there isn't a straight pull bolt for any of the rifles in the game. They just made that up. You would have to physically modify the receiver of all the actions in the game to put a straight pull bolt in there and on top of that change the extractor. The Blaser tactical is the only straight pull rifle i know of. Crap pisses me off.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29274680/1/241782590/


suicide wookies irritate you?

don't play with fr0sty









...or me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Please don't camp, haters gonna hate.


hatersgonnahate.jpg

no seriously. My favorite type of player is a camper. I don't care what gun they are using, but that person becomes my target for the rest of the map.... and the next... till the rage quit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Campas gonna camp.












are you up to 93% HK yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wish i could get the British L85 without buying Karkand!


This is the only gun out of the karkland pack that I'm excited to play with








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Most of the starting weapons are some of the best in their class.
> For assualt, AK-74m and M16A3 are the best in mine and a lot of other people's opinions. The only assault rifle I would even think about using over them is the L85.
> For engineer, the AKS-74u is by far the best imo, it's almost as good as an assault rifle when you put a heavy barrel on it. The M4A1 is pretty good too, it was my favorite before the patch. I can see you might want to unlock the Javelin but it really doesn't take long at all.
> The support guns, it really depends on what situation you're in for what one you want to use, but the RPK with it's 200 round extended mags is awesome, the M249 is my favorite and it's the first unlock. The heavier LMGs (PKP, M240, M60) are later unlocks but they aren't that good unless you want to camp an area with a bipod.
> The sniper rifles, I guess that is where you might need the later unlocks, but the SV98 (the first unlock) is the best bolt action except for really long range the M98B is better. I don't know how you unlock the SKS, but it's not from your score.
> But anyways, all of that aside, if you just unlock everything it wont make you a better player, practice makes you a better player, and by the time you have practiced enough, you'll have most if not all of everything unlocked already anyways. And it gives you time to try each gun out as you unlock it to see which gun is 'for you', if you have all of them already it's kinda overwhelming trying to try them all out, it's the same situation all of us were in after the patch, we had to try out all the guns to see which ones were good and which were bad.
> AND I saw on the Bf3 forums, everyone was saying that they bought the unlock pack and they didn't get anything. Unless they fixed it, it's bugged or something.


SKS is unlocked for everybody first go, IIRC (it was for me)

Great advice


----------



## KenjiS

Gah....

i hate how the stuttering is now intermittent, i can sit here and play a few games with no issue, then suddenly BAM im stuttering like hell


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> suicide wookies irritate you?
> 
> don't play with fr0sty
> 
> ...or me


How's that a suicide wookie, better yet what is a suicide wookie? lol

And again i don't know how he thinks i was camping, i don't camp, i don't snipe. Didn't earn my stats by camping. I do however flank. As said guy has skill but that setup is still flawed.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> suicide wookies irritate you?
> don't play with fr0sty
> ...or me
> 
> 
> 
> How's that a suicide wookie, better yet what is a suicide wookie? lol
> And again i don't know how he thinks i was camping, i don't camp, i don't snipe. Didn't earn my stats by camping. I do however flank. As said guy has skill but that setup is still flawed.
Click to expand...

It's when you play the recon class like an assault class.

and if you miss that shot, you die, or come up to more than 1 person







.

I didn't say you camped, I was commenting that it's just my favorite type of player.







.

I personally dont care if anyone camps, it's what the recon class is meant for. It can get frustrating with the way that someone can shoot through walls and over the top of rocks and junk, but it just means I die a little more flanking said camper







.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Across the subway would be considered "long range" in my experience as far as Metro and from the Hilltop down to river on Caspian Border. In other words, I hate getting sniped and not being able to return fire if I manage to survive. Hell, I don't remember the last time anyone actually killed me with a shotgun, its all SMG and assault rifles from what i've seen


play recon if you want to hit something at more then 50 meters reliably ... seriously .. in game 50 meters isnt like 50 meters in real life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> They need to fix this Run and Gun sniping it's ridiculous. Guy went 71-13 with the m98 and a ACOG on it. You can't wield a 13lb rifle like a 7lb assault rifle, i don't care what optic is on it. Also there isn't a straight pull bolt for any of the rifles in the game. They just made that up. You would have to physically modify the receiver of all the actions in the game to put a straight pull bolt in there and on top of that change the extractor. The Blaser tactical is the only straight pull rifle i know of. Crap pisses me off.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29274680/1/241782590/


aggresive wookie is frowned upon.. yet being a bush wookie is frowned upon ...

btw if they would have chosen to go the reality route lots of the guns would have 2x more recoil then they have and firing single fire with most would be the only option to be precise

its a game ..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Don't camp? I never camp.. not sure what gives you the assumption i'm camping? The guy was good i'll give him that but the fact he can carry around a .338Lm and use it like an assault rifle is flawed, and that is fact.


its a game ... what did you expect
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What exactly is the Dart? Never tried it.


you need to get some kills with the m26 mass before you can unlock the m26 dart
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I heard squad deathmatch was pretty hard but i just don't like it. I played BF for conquest, rush is an ok addition and was fun for the alpha & beta. Still haven't destroyed a vehicle with a torch yet either, that one seems to be hard.


destroying a vehicule with a torch was made rather easy after the last patch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Most of the starting weapons are some of the best in their class.
> For assualt, AK-74m and M16A3 are the best in mine and a lot of other people's opinions. The only assault rifle I would even think about using over them is the L85.
> For engineer, the AKS-74u is by far the best imo, it's almost as good as an assault rifle when you put a heavy barrel on it. The M4A1 is pretty good too, it was my favorite before the patch. I can see you might want to unlock the Javelin but it really doesn't take long at all.
> The support guns, it really depends on what situation you're in for what one you want to use, but the RPK with it's 200 round extended mags is awesome, the M249 is my favorite and it's the first unlock. The heavier LMGs (PKP, M240, M60) are later unlocks but they aren't that good unless you want to camp an area with a bipod.
> The sniper rifles, I guess that is where you might need the later unlocks, but the SV98 (the first unlock) is the best bolt action except for really long range the M98B is better. I don't know how you unlock the SKS, but it's not from your score.
> But anyways, all of that aside, if you just unlock everything it wont make you a better player, practice makes you a better player, and by the time you have practiced enough, you'll have most if not all of everything unlocked already anyways. And it gives you time to try each gun out as you unlock it to see which gun is 'for you', if you have all of them already it's kinda overwhelming trying to try them all out, it's the same situation all of us were in after the patch, we had to try out all the guns to see which ones were good and which were bad.
> AND I saw on the Bf3 forums, everyone was saying that they bought the unlock pack and they didn't get anything. Unless they fixed it, it's bugged or something.


sks is a physical warfare pack unlock.. it came with my pre-order of bf3

the sv98 isnt the best at all . its only good because it has one if not the fastest bolt reload speed of all bolt action riffle in the game
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> suicide wookies irritate you?
> don't play with fr0sty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...or me


we make chewbacca proud









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> suicide wookies irritate you?
> don't play with fr0sty
> ...or me
> 
> 
> 
> How's that a suicide wookie, better yet what is a suicide wookie? lol
> And again i don't know how he thinks i was camping, i don't camp, i don't snipe. Didn't earn my stats by camping. I do however flank. As said guy has skill but that setup is still flawed.
Click to expand...

your thinking in general is flawed in this situation

its a game ffs... not real life

otherwise we would have to be airlifted to an hospital everytime we get shot

ohh and a suicidal wookie is what i do.. i push more then an assault class without fear


----------



## Blackops_2

I realize it's a game, just dislike that the recon class can do that. It reminds me of the Mauser 98 on the very first CoD. Honestly i would prefer a touch more of realism on some things but that's just me. Also love the thought of semi being more effective than full auto over distance, that would be great.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I realize it's a game, just dislike that the recon class can do that. It reminds me of the Mauser 98 on the very first CoD. Honestly i would prefer a touch more of realism on some things but that's just me.


more realism towards being able to run and gun with no recoil on an m16a3 or even be able to hip fire a gun of the sort on a dime
or even standing 5feet from a grenade without dying or even not being totally deaf after 10min next to a 30cal machine gun etc...

i could go on the things you might take for granted and think are realistic yet arent at all


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> more realism towards being able to run and gun with no recoil on an m16a3 or even be able to hip fire a gun of the sort on a dime
> or even standing 5feet from a grenade without dying or even not being totally deaf after 10min next to a 30cal machine gun etc...
> i could go on the things you might take for granted and think are realistic yet arent at all


I never once said any of those things were realistic, and i don't take them for granted. I said a touch more realism on some things. Would be interesting if mod tools were release to see a PR BF3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I never once said any of those things were realistic, and i don't take them for granted. I said a touch more realism on some things. Would be interesting if mod tools were release to see a PR BF3.


aggresive recon is the only thing you mentioned that pissed you of


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I never once said any of those things were realistic, and i don't take them for granted. I said a touch more realism on some things. Would be interesting if mod tools were release to see a PR BF3.


Oh but the mod community cant handle the AWESOME power of the Frostbite engine, Only trained professionals can handle its pure 1337 awesomeness...

And thats why they deserve $14.99 for every map, Because they're just that awesome


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Oh but the mod community cant handle the AWESOME power of the Frostbite engine, Only trained professionals can handle its pure 1337 awesomeness...
> And thats why they deserve $14.99 for every map, Because they're just that awesome


Haha yeah their reasoning for not releasing mod tools was rather stupid.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> aggresive recon is the only thing you mentioned that pissed you of


I don't mind aggressive, i mind overpowered which i think it is if you can run around with a 1 shot kill weapon (in the torso) meant for long range, but put a Aimpoint, EOtech, or ACOG on and use it like an assault rifle.


----------



## james8

^so? the average assault rifle takes 4-5 bullets to kill and at 700-900 bullets/min firerate they kill in milliseconds. and these can kill at ridiculous range with the heavy barrel.
compare to the fire rate of a typical boltaction with straight pull bolt that range in the 2-3 seconds PER bullet, plus at close range their hipfire ability is almost non-existent.
recons are hard to rank up as is. this is a greatly appreciated boost.


----------



## Blackops_2

Its always been 7 when I counted shots to kill someone


----------



## Blackout621

WOAH I just used the AK-74m with HB, underlsung, and M26 MASS, and I racked up 45 kills in one match and 2.2 kills/min with 104% accuracy. This is so much more OP than the USAS ever was.


----------



## james8

18.4 is the min dmg for most assault. about 6 bullets. yea i guess. but we're talking close range here right? if so most do 25 dmg which is about 4 bullets to kill


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just had a couple of fun rounds with Kenji and Fat Jets, whoever Fat Jets is on OCN.

Kenji, I suggest you disable HT just to see if that's the cause of your stuttering. If it is, then you know what "department" to look around for. There must be a fix somewhere.

Check this thread out:
http://isiforums.net/f/showthread.php/4831-Finally-stopped-the-stutters-i7-2600k/page2


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Tis I.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 18.4 is the min dmg for most assault. about 6 bullets. yea i guess. but we're talking close range here right? if so most do 25 dmg which is about 4 bullets to kill


To an extent yeah we're talking close range, but the .338 is effective either way.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Just had a couple of fun rounds with Kenji and Fat Jets, whoever Fat Jets is on OCN.
> Kenji, I suggest you disable HT just to see if that's the cause of your stuttering. If it is, then you know what "department" to look around for. There must be a fix somewhere.
> Check this thread out:
> http://isiforums.net/f/showthread.php/4831-Finally-stopped-the-stutters-i7-2600k/page2


Indeed, that was a lot of fun even if i was stuttering up a storm...

On the HT thing, I'm not sure thats really it, as the ONLY game im having a problem with is BF3... And I use Hyperthreading for photo editing and stuff, Also i do get the game to work just fine, Provided i avoid the 64 player servers or servers/maps with TONS of vehicles and stuff on them... ie i get the RAM consumption down and i have no problems... The game is consuming every drop of my RAM the minute i fire it up...

I dunno if you were there but i think i might have found one possible cause of it, i found out that part of my motherboards driver suite has a massive ram leak issue and in my case, was consuming about 1.5gb of ram... I got myself from about 5gb used (before BF3 launched) to 3.5gb used now...

My solution probubly is to suck it up, stop *****ing and buy more RAM, Im a really huge multitasker after all...its not like its going to hurt to throw in 16gb of ram


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Probably it. Bf3 loves ram.


----------



## KenjiS

Hey hey..i think i got it nipped for now... i got BF3 up and my ram is only at 5gb now......

Heres hoping

Whats the TS3 server BTW?


----------



## KenjiS

Huzzah i think i got it fixed!







Ram is down to 5gb while playing instead of 8!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's when you play the recon class like an assault class.
> and if you miss that shot, you die, or come up to more than 1 person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not necessarily...



Skip to like 1:10


----------



## Splugegamer

Wow that's just plain nasty. You're that sniper I hate playing against that keeps headshotting me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splugegamer*
> 
> Wow that's just plain nasty. You're that sniper I hate playing against that keeps headshotting me.


If you're playing against me and I'm aggressive recon-ing, you should be happy. I'm a LOT better with other guns, I just do it for fun.


----------



## Blackops_2

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29312351/1/241782590/

Just got accused of hacking while being in a jet. I didn't think this was that good. I'm an ok pilot but there are people who are ridiculous like Lune for instance lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Haha yeah their reasoning for not releasing mod tools was rather stupid.
> I don't mind aggressive, i mind overpowered which i think it is if you can run around with a 1 shot kill weapon (in the torso) meant for long range, but put a Aimpoint, EOtech, or ACOG on and use it like an assault rifle.


sorry but try surviving a 338 lapua magnun at 10meters in real life fired from an m98b or even a 7,62 round fired from an m24 for that matter at 10 meters ...

its realistic in that sense but its not op .. an aek-971 is 900rounds per minute of firerate
f2000 is at 800 iirc and the list goes on ... yet a bolt action riffle will lose against multiple engagement so if the dude is epic and can kill multiple dudes with his bolt action then he deserves to be helped a bit with the one hit kill at very close range

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Its always been 7 when I counted shots to kill someone


aim for the head next time and it wont take you that much

and at the range that the one hit kill works .. its still within that cqb territory that assault riffle does their maximum damage + their hipfire is way more epic then bolt action riffles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> To an extent yeah we're talking close range, but the .338 is effective either way.


again lets look back at my first argument in regards to a 338 lapua in real life
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you're playing against me and I'm aggressive recon-ing, you should be happy. I'm a LOT better with other guns, I just do it for fun.


totally agree










you are so sick with auto guns in general


----------



## Blackops_2

A well placed .22lr will take down a human at 10m.. so will many calibers. I thought we already established that we're not talking realism anymore it's a game so there should be balances? You've made your point and I understand where your coming from, which is why i said a touch of realism in certain parts would be a better thing to me. Also drop the "try surviving a .338Lm at 10m" stuff i shoot religiously and in competition i don't need to be told how powerful a round is, or how deafening a shot from a 50bmg is, etc.

On the realism side of things. There is a flip side to that as well which goes back to hauling that large of a rifle around. I own a 13lb .308 (7.62x51mm) it's not something that you could run IPSC with even if it was semi auto. Sure technically you could but your scores would be horrible. The m24 for comparison is even heavier due to the barrel contour.

We each have our opinions, lets leave it at that. (Tired of arguing lol)


----------



## calavera

happened to me again. I had two crashes and one disconnect in less than 2 hours of game play. RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me again. I had two crashes and one disconnect in less than 2 hours of game play. RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


had this pic as my gravatar... lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Nice update released overnight.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654781254560301/
Quote:


> Changelist
> * Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds (This is the much wanted heatseaker fix)
> * Fixed TV Missile doing much more damage than it should (it is no longer a 1-hit kill)
> * Tweaked tank armor strength
> * MAV elevatoring fix, round 2; proning on the MAV will now disable it
> * RCON admin.say command can send to individual players
> * A few invalid map+gamemode combinations in maplist.txt could crash the server on startup; these combinations are now rejected instead
> * RCON vars.serverDescription was not returning anything in R20 if the string was not set; this has been changed to return "" instead
> * RCON player.onChat now reports the target player subset /quote]


----------



## BulletSponge

Have any of you heard of Better Battlelog? It is a browser add-on for Battlelog that includes a HUGE amount of stats and info. Wepon comparisons, graphs, shots to kill at varying ranges, diagrams showing average shot placement with each weapon, and it has a feature that allows you to flag a persons profile (hackers,etc) so you receive a warning before joining a server if a person whose profile you have flagged. Check it out at http://getbblog.com/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Nice update released overnight.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654781254560301/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Changelist
> * Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds (This is the much wanted heatseaker fix)
> * Fixed TV Missile doing much more damage than it should (it is no longer a 1-hit kill)
> * Tweaked tank armor strength
> * MAV elevatoring fix, round 2; proning on the MAV will now disable it
> * RCON admin.say command can send to individual players
> * A few invalid map+gamemode combinations in maplist.txt could crash the server on startup; these combinations are now rejected instead
> * RCON vars.serverDescription was not returning anything in R20 if the string was not set; this has been changed to return "" instead
> * RCON player.onChat now reports the target player subset /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> *
> no M26 Dart fix? Darn. Glad they got the AA missles fixed though,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Have any of you heard of Better Battlelog? It is a browser add-on for Battlelog that includes a HUGE amount of stats and info. Wepon comparisons, graphs, shots to kill at varying ranges, diagrams showing average shot placement with each weapon, and it has a feature that allows you to flag a persons profile (hackers,etc) so you receive a warning before joining a server if a person whose profile you have flagged. Check it out at http://getbblog.com/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yup, been using it for about 3 weeks now. It's so sly you have to know where to look to find the new info it gets into BL. Still have to visit bf3stats.com to get all the nitty gritty stats though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *That rush game was awesome last night, anyone have the davamond peak one? I wanna save that one for the books.
> 
> We Armed 4 sets of Mcoms in 25 tickets(as a whole team), that was freaking awesome.
> 
> And I got to hear nvidiaftw rage about rookie wookies ;P
> 
> was very fun!*
> 
> edit: i despise nested qoutes, dunno how to fix this post -.-
Click to expand...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yup, been using it for about 3 weeks now. It's so sly you have to know where to look to find the new info it gets into BL. Still have to visit bf3stats.com to get all the nitty gritty stats though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rush game was awesome last night, anyone have the davamond peak one? I wanna save that one for the books.
> We Armed 4 sets of Mcoms in 25 tickets(as a whole team), that was freaking awesome.
> And I got to hear nvidiaftw rage about rookie wookies ;P
> was very fun!


ill be trying out the tanks to see what was the tweak to the armor they made


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happened to me again. I had two crashes and one disconnect in less than 2 hours of game play. RAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


So true, always cuts you down when you are going good lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Nice update released overnight.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654781254560301/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Changelist
> * Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds (This is the much wanted heatseaker fix)
> * Fixed TV Missile doing much more damage than it should (it is no longer a 1-hit kill)
> * Tweaked tank armor strength
> * MAV elevatoring fix, round 2; proning on the MAV will now disable it
> * RCON admin.say command can send to individual players
> * A few invalid map+gamemode combinations in maplist.txt could crash the server on startup; these combinations are now rejected instead
> * RCON vars.serverDescription was not returning anything in R20 if the string was not set; this has been changed to return "" instead
> * RCON player.onChat now reports the target player subset /quote]
Click to expand...

We live to Dart another day. Other fixes are welcome though, wonder what tanks got though, anyone know?


----------



## Shiromar

Haha, it was awesome! I think this is the one you're talking about. 11:19 win on the attacking side.
The only thing I really wish is that more people would join us in our decimation of pugs, since not everyone's always online it's a drag to find no one on to play with during the night.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Kenji/nvidiaftw, you're both welcome onto my personal Mumble server any time. I don't regularly use OCN's because I have non-OCN friends that I play with frequently on my own server. Wouldn't mind having both of you in on our 'group.'


----------



## Krazee

Well I have finished playing with my current OC. Gonna get some new parts next month but anyhow I will be playing from 6 central time tonight if anyone wants to play multi or co-op. Nick = bangincrazy


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Nice update released overnight.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654781254560301/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Changelist
> * Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds (This is the much wanted heatseaker fix)
> * Fixed TV Missile doing much more damage than it should (it is no longer a 1-hit kill)
> * Tweaked tank armor strength
> * MAV elevatoring fix, round 2; proning on the MAV will now disable it
> * RCON admin.say command can send to individual players
> * A few invalid map+gamemode combinations in maplist.txt could crash the server on startup; these combinations are now rejected instead
> * RCON vars.serverDescription was not returning anything in R20 if the string was not set; this has been changed to return "" instead
> * RCON player.onChat now reports the target player subset /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what Dice will break with this patch?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nocturin

lmao the nested quotes got you too!


----------



## OverClocker55

I already got 2 out of 4
Th0ngMedic
Th0ngSupport

Who will rename there BF3 player to the other 2 remaining?
Th0ngRecon
Th0ngEngineer

-Best Of Luck


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Kenji/nvidiaftw, you're both welcome onto my personal Mumble server any time. I don't regularly use OCN's because I have non-OCN friends that I play with frequently on my own server. Wouldn't mind having both of you in on our 'group.'


Thanks man.







Pm me the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wonder what Dice will break with this patch?


It is a 10-1 break to fix with the patches, but with only 3 real client fixes, so I would say 30 things will be broken.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I already got 2 out of 4
> Th0ngMedic
> Th0ngSupport
> Who will rename there BF3 player to the other 2 remaining?
> Th0ngRecon
> Th0ngEngineer
> -Best Of Luck


where have you been?

we were wondering about you last night.

It's the Th0ngPar4de

lmao.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I already got 2 out of 4
> Th0ngMedic
> Th0ngSupport
> Who will rename there BF3 player to the other 2 remaining?
> Th0ngRecon
> Th0ngEngineer
> -Best Of Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where have you been?
> 
> we were wondering about you last night.
> 
> It's the Th0ngPar4de
> 
> lmao.
Click to expand...

well I can tell you guys are real you know adults and mature and I don't feel like a fit in. So I pretty much just watch movies and youtube! lo.0


----------



## Blackops_2

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29386334/1/241782590/

I now understand why so many people use rockets over guided missile on jets. So satisfying taking down a chopper across the map with rockets.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> well I can tell you guys are real you know adults and mature and I don't feel like a fit in. So I pretty much just watch movies and youtube! lo.0


I didn't mean for that to happen! You fit in, we like you!

Don't let the banter and what not get to you, it's a bonding thing (weird social habit, I know, but universal between all males I've noticed of all ages, and it gets worse the older you get).

Remember, we're just as we immature just hide it in different ways







.

I forgot what it was like to be 14, I'm sorry







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29386334/1/241782590/
> I now understand why so many people use rockets over guided missile on jets. So satisfying taking down a chopper across the map with rockets.


HAX!

HAX I SAY!

(jk.jk.jk)


----------



## Blackops_2

Lately when piloting i've been accused of hacking which maybe i just haven't come across any good pilots in a while because last i checked i wasn't anything impressive. Last night some guy was like "you seem to dodge everything and hardly ever miss, noone is that good" I was just thinking Wth







plenty people are that good lol.

Where is lune nowadays is he not on OCN anymore?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FourTwoFour/stats/196732337/


----------



## Nocturin

How do you hack in a jet?

nvidiaftw got accused of hacking yesterday, it was priceless.

the other 5 of us on the server came to his defense and trolled the team hard







. That was that 11:19 long game. tehehehehehehehe


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> nvidiaftw got accused of hacking yesterday, it was priceless.
> the other 5 of us on the server came to his defense and trolled the team hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That was that 11:19 long game. tehehehehehehehe


Indeed. Nubish sniper mad that I was better than him when he had almost 4 times as many kills with the same gun. I loled so hard.


----------



## Blackops_2

There is too much accusation of hacking in games, it's obvious when someone is hacking and someone is just good. People can't seem to handle the latter.


----------



## PARTON

Best round yet, total score wise.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29391267/1/188001358/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> There is too much accusation of hacking in games, it's obvious when someone is hacking and someone is just good. People can't seem to handle the latter.


I added you


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Indeed. Nubish sniper mad that I was better than him when he had almost 4 times as many kills with the same gun. I loled so hard.


that was the best part!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> There is too much accusation of hacking in games, it's obvious when someone is hacking and someone is just good. People can't seem to handle the latter.


It's kind of a rite of passage, good enough to be accused of hacking, heck ya!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PARTON*
> 
> Best round yet, total score wise.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29391267/1/188001358/


Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## cruisx

I have to admit other than a few issues post patch like the weakening of the tanks, if your mainly a Air to air or Air to Ground type player post patch is heaven









1) Loving the increase in altitude, easily chill at 700-850ft
2) ATG Missle is perfect now jsut the way it should be, 1 hit = disable 2 hits = kill.
3) Guns are a bit weaker but this helps evens things out

So far so good, hated the atg before but now after going 14 and 1 yesterday with 5000k points i was like








THe jeep kills are the best, they try to find routes that normally no one would be able to hurt them, and then the guided missle kills them in one hit =D


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Lately when piloting i've been accused of hacking which maybe i just haven't come across any good pilots in a while because last i checked i wasn't anything impressive. Last night some guy was like "you seem to dodge everything and hardly ever miss, noone is that good" I was just thinking Wth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plenty people are that good lol.
> Where is lune nowadays is he not on OCN anymore?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FourTwoFour/stats/196732337/


i love how is best weapon is a noob tube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> I have to admit other than a few issues post patch like the weakening of the tanks, if your mainly a Air to air or Air to Ground type player post patch is heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Loving the increase in altitude, easily chill at 700-850ft
> 2) ATG Missle is perfect now jsut the way it should be, 1 hit = disable 2 hits = kill.
> 3) Guns are a bit weaker but this helps evens things out
> So far so good, hated the atg before but now after going 14 and 1 yesterday with 5000k points i was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe jeep kills are the best, they try to find routes that normally no one would be able to hurt them, and then the guided missle kills them in one hit =D


guided missile for the choppers were a 1 hit disable if you had laser painter equiped or locked on a soflam lazed target

guns are weaker? are you sure? i can still go on a tear as a gunner pretty easily

guided missile were always good and i prefer them over the hard to control tv missile.

but my main weapon is the gun to take care of the infantry and tanks and leave the jets and choppers to the pilot if he can or i help him out

and yes i went on some cool tears as chopper gunner


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i love how is best weapon is a noob tube


A3 only trails by a little more than 100 kills. Metro player I'm guessing (haven't looked @ game history)

edit:

about the guns, I was playing with shiro last night as a gunner and I was getting 3-5 hit markers on infantry with no deaths. It was a little irritating, as there is no splash damage with the gun (dont have anything else unlocked and making an assumption)


----------



## cruisx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i love how is best weapon is a noob tube
> guided missile for the choppers were a 1 hit disable if you had laser painter equiped or locked on a soflam lazed target
> guns are weaker? are you sure? i can still go on a tear as a gunner pretty easily
> guided missile were always good and i prefer them over the hard to control tv missile.
> but my main weapon is the gun to take care of the infantry and tanks and leave the jets and choppers to the pilot if he can or i help him out
> and yes i went on some cool tears as chopper gunner


Oh sorry i meant as a jet pilot, the choppers i found were always strong with the guns, im not much of a chopper person unless its transport then i love it =).

by the way i hate it when your capturing a flag while in a transport and the gunners just shoot at random stuff instead of soldiers, so annoying. And you always get the pilots who ditch the transport when its fully loaded without giving any warning -_-


----------



## OverClocker55

Up Inda Club


----------



## digitally

what?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> what?


BF3=Club..


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> what?


You've never heard that song?

edit: sort of relevant


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I added you


Gotcha, i accepted.


----------



## KenjiS

I'll be hopping on BF3 shortly


----------



## Blackops_2

Studying organic at the moment probably wont be back on tonight


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You've never heard that song?
> edit: sort of relevant


ooookay....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> A3 only trails by a little more than 100 kills. Metro player I'm guessing (haven't looked @ game history)
> edit:
> about the guns, I was playing with shiro last night as a gunner and I was getting 3-5 hit markers on infantry with no deaths. It was a little irritating, as there is no splash damage with the gun (dont have anything else unlocked and making an assumption)


never had problems killing pre-patch or even post patch for that matter with the chopper gunner gun

last night i did a small stint in the chopper with scutzi and got 5 or 6 kills without even trying and we got killed because of a failure by ecm to block the lock from a stinger ...

it was on kharg island where we walked on their team and lost at the very last mcom









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Oh sorry i meant as a jet pilot, the choppers i found were always strong with the guns, im not much of a chopper person unless its transport then i love it =).
> by the way i hate it when your capturing a flag while in a transport and the gunners just shoot at random stuff instead of soldiers, so annoying. And you always get the pilots who ditch the transport when its fully loaded without giving any warning -_-


ahh ok .. never been much of a good pilot in choppers .let alone jets so i wouldnt know how the gun feels

this is how you m-com






lol -38% health? LOL


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> You've never heard that song?
> 
> edit: sort of relevant
Click to expand...

this what I singing lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> never had problems killing pre-patch or even post patch for that matter with the chopper gunner gun
> last night i did a small stint in the chopper with scutzi and got 5 or 6 kills without even trying and we got killed because of a failure by ecm to block the lock from a stinger ...
> it was on kharg island where we walked on their team and lost at the very last mcom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ahh ok .. never been much of a good pilot in choppers .let alone jets so i wouldnt know how the gun feels
> this is how you m-com
> 
> 
> 
> lol -38% health? LOL


I didn't gun pre-patch









I just gotten enough practice yet, and it was laggy each time (which was really weird). Almost lvl 45 to unlock the AS VAL!










new gun to play with!


----------



## Nocturin

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just got the best laugh. This admin was raging because this guy turned around randomly and killed the admin, and the admin rages and killed him. Then he was like how did you know I was there? And after a long argument between the two with random comments from me I type: "Why I bet he was screenlooking". Next thing i see was "@kick fat_jet_dude . Guy raged.


----------



## Fr0sty

so many butthurt admins


----------



## redalert




----------



## nvidiaftw12

Happens all the time. + don't use a bipod.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Happens all the time. + don't use a bipod.


at 500 meters its kind of a must really if you want to switch between targets on a dime

and at 500meters theres not that many people who are that good at placing their scope on target


----------



## Methodical

OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.

Thanks...Al


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> at 500 meters its kind of a must really if you want to switch between targets on a dime
> and at 500meters theres not that many people who are that good at placing their scope on target


Well, I don't necessarily agree with the first one, but I must consider not-that-good-at-long-range-shooting snipers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.
> Thanks...Al


I would watch youtube video commentaries. That is better than reading, as you can watch how to properly play.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> at 500 meters its kind of a must really if you want to switch between targets on a dime
> and at 500meters theres not that many people who are that good at placing their scope on target


like me!

@methodical

rivalXfactor has some great "how-to" videos.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.
> Thanks...Al


I would suggest just playing TDM for a while til you get used to the guns, movement, shooting/recoil, etc. That way you have less things to worry about learning at the same time, and you also wont piss your team mates off for sucking


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well, I don't necessarily agree with the first one, but I must consider not-that-good-at-long-range-shooting snipers.
> I would watch youtube video commentaries. That is better than reading, as you can watch how to properly play.


look at your friends leaderboard or the global leaderboard and look at how many people are below the 500meters threshhold...

you remember the rush round i did with you on op firestorm that i wanted to dick around and yet i went on a quick tear

it just show you how people are bad in general

200meters away and he needed a bi-pod and even then he missed so many times

now imagine doing the same at 500meters or even 700 ...

i feel more comfortable at those distances with a bi-pod as to snipe at 200meters .. at 200meters you can get shot at by an assault riffle.. but at 300 to 500 you cant

and as you know supression affects the snipers alot in this game with a bi-pod or not


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I would suggest just playing TDM for a while til you get used to the guns, movement, shooting/recoil, etc. That way you have less things to worry about learning at the same time, and you also wont piss your team mates off for sucking


come play some TDM with me
@frosty,

you too


----------



## digitally

i was minding my own business when my screen changed to 3rd person view on my squadmate while i'm still alive. I'm still in the match watching him play >_>


----------



## OverClocker55

Had a great game!


----------



## Blackops_2

Me too










http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29405467/1/241782590/

What if I can shoot 500m in real life?  hehe









I felt like i've gotten many 500m semi auto kills then come to see stats it says something like 200m not so sure i believe it...


----------



## Blackops_2

accidental duplicate


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29405467/1/241782590/
> What if I can shoot 500m in real life?  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like i've gotten many 500m semi auto kills then come to see stats it says something like 200m not so sure i believe it...


if you can shoot 500meters in real life its better then in a game that doesnt account for the many variables you have to account in real life


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> because it can kill more then one person and you can kill from so far because of the heavy barrel glitch
> 
> pair it with the g3a3 and you have 100meters of one shot kill
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If it's on an underslung rail it does the damage and has the range of the gun you put it on.
> 
> 
> 
> g3a3 + underslung rail ftw!!!
Click to expand...

The epitome of lazy programming... What a joke DICE has become.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> The epitome of lazy programming... What a joke DICE has become.


we gotta give it to dice to create the most stupid and most ******ed bugs ever

and yet they cant fix em 6months after release...

the metro under map texture glitch that you can capture flags and kill people from under the map still exist there and on some other maps

and so does the random bad luck in the choppers from time to time


----------



## PoopaScoopa

heh, don't even get me started on the couple dozen chopper bugs. This CoD wannabe has tarnished the image of the Battlefield series.


----------



## SIDWULF

Well I have played a fair bit now and i can look back and say i haven't encountered any bugs that jump to the front of my memory.

All i know is that people really complain alot about this game, i mean its an extremely popular game but the player base complains an enormous amount.

It blows my mind really.

I have no complaints, it's a solid game.


----------



## calavera

250 hours and I've had my share of minor bugs..nothing too serious but bugs nonetheless and annoying every time. Like yesterday when I died outside the playable map and the screen went grey/black-ish. But I got revived and the screen remained the same so I had this pitch black screen with barely anything visible until I died for good. And that took awhile lol

The very annoying bug where the respawn menu shows up when you die but you get revived right after and you can't do crap because the respawn menu is still active. So you just stand there like an idiot for someone to kill you. One time this happened to a squad made and he begged for a few minutes for someone to kill him.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Well after 240 Hours in BF3 i can look back and say i haven't encountered any bugs that jump to the front of my memory.
> All i know is that people really complain alot about this game, i mean its an extremely popular game but the player base complains an enormous amount.
> It blows my mind really.
> I have no complaints, it's a solid game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1ll1am3*
> 
> I agree with you, ive played it for like 100 hours and I have no complaints!


your both very lucky then. The game is has solid base. If BF3 got rid of most of the glaring bugs (just because you don't notice them doesn't mean they aren't there) we could have a truly competitive game, but those bugs are holding it back from greatness. It's the only option for this type of game, too. MW3 is more arcade, and ArmA is more of a sim, besides what else are we old curmudgeons supposed to complain bout?


----------



## Sir Cumference

After the last patch a few weeks back, I'm getting timed out more often now. Almost too often.

I have DSL and any slight usage of bandwidth from the other 6 or so devices on the home network and bf3 times out of the game. Before, if some one is on YouTube or downloading something, the game would just lag, not time out.

But I think it's my ISP since tf2 is also acting up. Or my router. I don't know.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Methodical

messed up


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.
> Thanks...Al


I would watch youtube video commentaries. That is better than reading, as you can watch how to properly play.







[/quote]

OK, I will check out some more videos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.
> Thanks...Al
> 
> 
> 
> I would suggest just playing TDM for a while til you get used to the guns, movement, shooting/recoil, etc. That way you have less things to worry about learning at the same time, and you also wont piss your team mates off for sucking
Click to expand...

OK, I will try TDM this weekend.

What's you guys thought on the Head sets; a need or not?

Thanks...Al


----------



## Andr3az

Whats the best way to lvl up jets?

What attachments do I need to be effective in jet? Seem to get shot down quite much.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Makes me wonder if people who claim they haven't experienced any bugs don't actually play it. Obviously they do, but how can you miss things such as flares not working half the time, tv missiles killing your own chopper, hydras killing your own chopper, ecm not blocking javelins anymore, getting shot out of the chopper by stingers/aa with the vehicle still alive, landing softly in certain areas and insta-blowing up, stalling if you turn more than 45 degrees, bumper jets ramming into you killing you and flying away, sidewinders on helicopters doing zero damage to jets, taking damage when you land from a parachute, breaking an ankle when randomly running(used to be when walking down a two-foot rock), getting shot around corners 3 seconds later, emptying a full mag into the torso of someone only to have them spin around and one shoot you, driving in a jeep and dying instantly to random bad lucks, invisible weapons, getting spawn screen stuck on screen while spawned in making it impossible to move, and on and on....

There's so many bugs with this game that you're always experiencing some bug every couple of seconds. Even if they fixed the bugs, the inherent game design problems are what really piss off verteran battlefield players. BF2 had its bugs with bunnyhopping n' such, but there wasn't any real game design flaws sticking out like there is in BF3. Balsa wood tanks and bullets flying past you affecting your aim more than bullets actually hitting your body in this current patch are just adding to the problems.

edit: Just tried to join a server, first try got stuck on joining game, second try did nothing(no activity showed up in game manager), third try sent me to single player, and fourth try gave me this:







lol

Game's so buggy, it's hard enough to even get in the game before experiencing the ingame bugs.


----------



## JassimH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Whats the best way to lvl up jets?
> What attachments do I need to be effective in jet? Seem to get shot down quite much.


Flare.

Anti air rockets if you are new because guns are much harder to use against air vehicles. What you do is take off, fly AS FAR AWAY AS POSSIBLE. Now turn perpendicular to the map and hold right click and move your mouse left/right to scan for enemy vehicles. When there are enemy air go at them from high, lock on and release one missile. They will flare, you are still locked on so release your second missile and damage him, then press middle scroll wheel (SHOULD BE SET TO CHANGE WEAPON FOR JET) and tail the jet while releasing SHORT bursts of your main gun for 1-2 seconds so you do not overheat. Keep your jet the same angle as his jet. When he turns he will expose a LARGE portion of his body and you should have kept damaging him slightly so he cannot recover his health back to 100% as you keep slightly damaging him. As he exposes a LARGER target (because he is turning), turn slowly with him and let out a 100% burst (do not let go) and you should usually disable him (like 90% of the time). Then keep chasing him down and shoot him encase he has repair (







) or he's a good pilot and he lands and repairs his jet.

Now when you see another jet repeat this procedure, note the air radar should help you spot him. Also be aware of the server rules and the spawn-times for jets and always keep an eye out on the enemy runway for jets taking off. If he catches/sees you first you are probably dead and if you catch him first (especially while he is taking off [please do not rage at this "nooby" technique]) you will kill him easily.

It is all about awareness, you see him first you kill him.

Air radar when you are vs any jets (apart from that crappy hover jet).


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Makes me wonder if people who claim they haven't experienced any bugs don't actually play it. Obviously they do, but how can you miss things such as flares not working half the time, tv missiles killing your own chopper, hydras killing your own chopper, ecm not blocking javelins anymore, getting shot out of the chopper by stingers/aa with the vehicle still alive, landing softly in certain areas and insta-blowing up, stalling if you turn more than 45 degrees, bumper jets ramming into you killing you and flying away, sidewinders on helicopters doing zero damage to jets, taking damage when you land from a parachute, breaking an ankle when randomly running(used to be when walking down a two-foot rock), getting shot around corners 3 seconds later, emptying a full mag into the torso of someone only to have them spin around and one shoot you, driving in a jeep and dying instantly to random bad lucks, invisible weapons, getting spawn screen stuck on screen while spawned in making it impossible to move, and on and on....
> There's so many bugs with this game that you're always experiencing some bug every couple of seconds. Even if they fixed the bugs, the inherent game design problems are what really piss off verteran battlefield players. BF2 had its bugs with bunnyhopping n' such, but there wasn't any real game design flaws sticking out like there is in BF3. Balsa wood tanks and bullets flying past you affecting your aim more than bullets actually hitting your body in this current patch are just adding to the problems.
> edit: Just tried to join a server, first try got stuck on joining game, second try did nothing(no activity showed up in game manager), third try sent me to single player, and fourth try gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Game's so buggy, it's hard enough to even get in the game before experiencing the ingame bugs.


This.

What to do, been feeling so helpless about the bugs. lol


----------



## Blackout621

lolwut? I've played for not even 110 hours and I've seen a plethora of bugs.


----------



## Krazee

Well last night was interesting. Played two round against a team who played really well with squads. They did not have one person going for a capture but had two medics, a sniper and support. The medics would revivie anyone that would die. It made playing interesting cuz u would need to mow down 4 people instead of just one or two at once.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I already got 2 out of 4
> Th0ngMedic
> Th0ngSupport
> Who will rename there BF3 player to the other 2 remaining?
> Th0ngRecon
> Th0ngEngineer
> -Best Of Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where have you been?
> 
> we were wondering about you last night.
> 
> It's the Th0ngPar4de
> 
> lmao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well I can tell you guys are real you know adults and mature and I don't feel like a fit in. So I pretty much just watch movies and youtube! lo.0
Click to expand...

Overclocker was busy playing with me and some of my friends









Overclocker, you're welcome to join in any time... don't mind being so much younger than the rest of us, we're cool with it, you're not at ALL the usual nagging internet teenager. I just hope you don't mind all the cursing.







Don't take anything serious from my guys on my Mumble, we're all a bunch of trolls/pranksters.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Well last night was interesting. Played two round against a team who played really well with squads. They did not have one person going for a capture but had two medics, a sniper and support. The medics would revivie anyone that would die. It made playing interesting cuz u would need to mow down 4 people instead of just one or two at once.


Were you on the CKW server? If so, that was us.







We had 5 playing together, split between 2 squads.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Overclocker was busy playing with me and some of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Overclocker, you're welcome to join in any time... don't mind being so much younger than the rest of us, we're cool with it, you're not at ALL the usual nagging internet teenager. I just hope you don't mind all the cursing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take anything serious from my guys on my Mumble, we're all a bunch of trolls/pranksters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Were you on the CKW server? If so, that was us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had 5 playing together, split between 2 squads.


This. With a heavy dose of trolls/pranksters.

I feel all left out now







.

Can you PM me your mumble info?

I'll be able to play on non-B2K maps until my next couple of paychecks







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Had a great game!


That was a really fun round. Add up all my friends on Battlelog so you can join them if I'm not around. (Securitytool_exe, BricksWereShat, OvaHDosE). We'll see about tonight... my wife was being really annoying last night from me asking her to give me another ~20 minutes to finish that round. -_____-

Bah... I have stuff to catch up on at work, so I might not post back here quickly.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That was a really fun round. Add up all my friends on Battlelog so you can join them if I'm not around. (Securitytool_exe, BricksWereShat, OvaHDosE). We'll see about tonight... *my wife was being really annoying last night from me asking her to give me another ~20 minutes to finish that round*. -_____-
> Bah... I have stuff to catch up on at work, so I might not post back here quickly.


much overtime + wanting to relieve stress from the day + wife feeling neglected = your going to have a bad time

I love my family... but the needs of a gamer my wife doesn't understand







.


----------



## jbobb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> much overtime + wanting to relieve stress from the day + wife feeling neglected = your going to have a bad time
> I love my family... but the needs of a gamer my wife doesn't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly!







I'm just lucky my wife works one overnight shift a week at the hospital. I get the kids to bed and stay up late to get my gaming in. Wish I could get more, but I should be lucky I get some uninterrupted time to game.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 250 hours and I've had my share of minor bugs..nothing too serious but bugs nonetheless and annoying every time. Like yesterday when I died outside the playable map and the screen went grey/black-ish. But I got revived and the screen remained the same so I had this pitch black screen with barely anything visible until I died for good. And that took awhile lol
> The very annoying bug where the respawn menu shows up when you die but you get revived right after and you can't do crap because the respawn menu is still active. So you just stand there like an idiot for someone to kill you. One time this happened to a squad made and he begged for a few minutes for someone to kill him.


ditto. this bug makes me hate medics. that just happened to me last week. its the same damn bug that was in bfbc2! cmon dice


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> That was a really fun round. Add up all my friends on Battlelog so you can join them if I'm not around. (Securitytool_exe, BricksWereShat, OvaHDosE). We'll see about tonight... *my wife was being really annoying last night from me asking her to give me another ~20 minutes to finish that round*. -_____-
> Bah... I have stuff to catch up on at work, so I might not post back here quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> much overtime + wanting to relieve stress from the day + wife feeling neglected = your going to have a bad time
> 
> I love my family... but the needs of a gamer my wife doesn't understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I don't work overtime, but I do work full-time, 8.5 hours a day, and I am taking 4 classes at a pretty demanding university. She, on the other hand, has it VERY easy at work. She earns exactly what I earn, and works half the time, if that. She either has 2-3 days off every week and works ~4-5 hours on average per day. It just annoys me that she makes such a huge deal about it.







OK, yes, I played a lot tonight, I know. I'm sorry. Nope, that's not enough. She has to throw the table at me.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Fr0sty, I love you. Started playing with butt darts and people calling me a hacker left and right. It's so OP.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't work overtime, but I do work full-time, 8.5 hours a day, and I am taking 4 classes at a pretty demanding university. She, on the other hand, has it VERY easy at work. She earns exactly what I earn, and works half the time, if that. She either has 2-3 days off every week and works ~4-5 hours on average per day. It just annoys me that she makes such a huge deal about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, yes, I played a lot tonight, I know. I'm sorry. Nope, that's not enough. She has to throw the table at me.


Not a gamer I take it? You should work some voodoo and get her into BF3! *babe lets spend some time together....blowing stuff up














*

Dems the blurst.

Women,

Can't live with them

Can't live without them.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't work overtime, but I do work full-time, 8.5 hours a day, and I am taking 4 classes at a pretty demanding university. She, on the other hand, has it VERY easy at work. She earns exactly what I earn, and works half the time, if that. She either has 2-3 days off every week and works ~4-5 hours on average per day. It just annoys me that she makes such a huge deal about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, yes, I played a lot tonight, I know. I'm sorry. Nope, that's not enough. She has to throw the table at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a gamer I take it? You should work some voodoo and get her into BF3! *babe lets spend some time together....blowing stuff up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Dems the blurst.
> 
> Women,
> 
> Can't live with them
> 
> Can't live without them.
Click to expand...

She actually played through all of Dead Nation by herself on PS3, that was a huge surprise to me. She likes God of War, but hasn't played through it yet, and she really wanted the latest Mortal Kombat on PS3 so I picked it up a while back for ~$20 and we played it quite a bit, taking turns through the story line. She's even played Left 4 Dead a few times on PC but she hates shooters; she's the "how doesn't that make you dizzyyyyy?" kind of person. Such a noob.


----------



## gdonner

IMO, BF3 is still fun and has a lot of potential, but there are still a lot of bugs needing fixed and a lot of things could be tweaked--my 2 cents:

*Bugs (just a handful I've noticed)*

- I can understand getting killed by being run over by a jeep, but being run over by a helicopter? (swooped in, killed me, pulled up and flew off). This needs to be patched.

- _Some_ suppression is okay, but _this_ is ridiculous!

- MAV riding still not fixed (uh, QA DICE?)

- Ground obstructions are still inconsistent in places (e.g. the high step leading toward the staircase in most buildings requires no "jump"), but tiny bits of debris strewn around that I should be able to walk over in real life does? This needs to be more realistic. Also, in Caspian Border (Gas Station), in the building closest to the river/bridge (right of the tank) I'm still getting stuck at the top of the outside steps even when walking right up the middle. I have to jump to clear that last step.

- Why is the "Assignments" page still being displayed at the end of every game even after you've achieved them all?

- Voiceovers can sometimes still be heard 60+ seconds after the game has ended while the stats are being shown.

- Occasionally, the commo rose gets stuck on-screen, blinks on and off, causes serious lag, and the only way to clear it is to exit and reload the game (or, on rare occasions you can hit "Esc" to zap it)

*Suggestions*

- Ability to make changes to loadouts at *any* time, not just in-game.

- Ability to switch off "pick up the rounds"-style automated voiceovers. The last thing I need when trying to quietly re-arm some friends as we sneak up on the enemy is to announce our position to them. This is especially annoying in smaller maps like TDM and SDM. Better yet, add the option (was in BF:BC2) to switch off ALL voiceovers. I don't need--let alone want--to hear soldiers cussing up a storm, or spouting cheesy lines like "I'm gonna kill all of them." Half the time soldier voiceovers saying "They've got me locked down" aren't even close to being applicable.

- Gun recoil: Why isn't this being set to match what gun recoil for each gun in REAL life is like? That should end the arguments.

- Now, I'm not a COD fanboy (have played my share of COD and am not impressed), BUT I will say that attack dogs DO add a very unique aspect to gameplay. Like anything else, they could be overused, but carefully implemented in small doses they would be very interesting.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdonner*
> 
> IMO, BF3 is still fun and has a lot of potential, but there are still a lot of bugs needing fixed and a lot of things could be tweaked--my 2 cents:
> *Bugs (just a handful I've noticed)*
> - I can understand getting killed by being run over by a jeep, but being run over by a helicopter? (swooped in, killed me, pulled up and flew off). This needs to be patched.
> - _Some_ suppression is okay, but _this_ is ridiculous!
> - MAV riding still not fixed (uh, QA DICE?)
> - Ground obstructions are still inconsistent in places (e.g. the high step leading toward the staircase in most buildings requires no "jump"), but tiny bits of debris strewn around that I should be able to walk over in real life does? This needs to be more realistic. Also, in Caspian Border (Gas Station), in the building closest to the river/bridge (right of the tank) I'm still getting stuck at the top of the outside steps even when walking right up the middle. I have to jump to clear that last step.
> - Why is the "Assignments" page still being displayed at the end of every game even after you've achieved them all?
> - Voiceovers can sometimes still be heard 60+ seconds after the game has ended while the stats are being shown.
> - Occasionally, the commo rose gets stuck on-screen, blinks on and off, causes serious lag, and the only way to clear it is to exit and reload the game (or, on rare occasions you can hit "Esc" to zap it)
> *Suggestions*
> - Ability to make changes to loadouts at *any* time, not just in-game.
> - Ability to switch off "pick up the rounds"-style automated voiceovers. The last thing I need when trying to quietly re-arm some friends as we sneak up on the enemy is to announce our position to them. This is especially annoying in smaller maps like TDM and SDM. Better yet, add the option (was in BF:BC2) to switch off ALL voiceovers. I don't need--let alone want--to hear soldiers cussing up a storm, or spouting cheesy lines like "I'm gonna kill all of them." Half the time soldier voiceovers saying "They've got me locked down" aren't even close to being applicable.
> - Gun recoil: Why isn't this being set to match what gun recoil for each gun in REAL life is like? That should end the arguments.
> - Now, I'm not a COD fanboy (have played my share of COD and am not impressed), BUT I will say that attack dogs DO add a very unique aspect to gameplay. Like anything else, they could be overused, but carefully implemented in small doses they would be very interesting.


How about the placement of AA?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdonner*
> 
> - Ability to switch off "pick up the rounds"-style automated voiceovers. The last thing I need when trying to quietly re-arm some friends as we sneak up on the enemy is to announce our position to them. This is especially annoying in smaller maps like TDM and SDM. Better yet, add the option (was in BF:BC2) to switch off ALL voiceovers. I don't need--let alone want--to hear soldiers cussing up a storm, or spouting cheesy lines like "I'm gonna kill all of them." Half the time soldier voiceovers saying "They've got me locked down" aren't even close to being applicable.


An option to disable voice-overs (as seen in other games including BF2) doesn't mean the enemy won't hear you. That is a totally client-side option. If you have it disabled, but your enemy has it enabled, they will still hear you. It's realistic, but I agree; if you are in combat they should whisper or something.


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29386334/1/241782590/
> I now understand why so many people use rockets over guided missile on jets. So satisfying taking down a chopper across the map with rockets.


+255 skill.

820 total skill.

pro


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29405467/1/241782590/
> 
> What if I can shoot 500m in real life?  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt like i've gotten many 500m semi auto kills then come to see stats it says something like 200m not so sure i believe it...


The distances in this game are way off, they show quite a bit less than they should I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 250 hours and I've had my share of minor bugs..nothing too serious but bugs nonetheless and annoying every time. Like yesterday when I died outside the playable map and the screen went grey/black-ish. But I got revived and the screen remained the same so I had this pitch black screen with barely anything visible until I died for good. And that took awhile lol
> 
> The very annoying bug where the respawn menu shows up when you die but you get revived right after and you can't do crap because the respawn menu is still active. So you just stand there like an idiot for someone to kill you. One time this happened to a squad made and he begged for a few minutes for someone to kill him.


This has happened to me a few times, and to some other people. I would usually kill the people who asked for it if my TK's weren't to high, and if it was a HC game. Sucks to be stuck though, especially if your in a safe place. Although one time I did manage to suicide, I found out you can actually control the camera, by moving the mouse while hitting escape quickly. I ended up aiming at the ceiling then throwing a grenade and suiciding. I haven't run into that bug since patch though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> OK everyone or at least someone. I've played some rounds of BF3 multiplayer and I got me a few kills, but was killed even more as I am getting my feet wet. One of my problems is I don't know the game, which besides the lack of playing experience, is probably half the battle. Can anyone direct me to some literature that spells out the objectives so I can read and understand what's going on. I know this would help me a lot. I don't want to be just running around shooting because I know there's an ultimate goal. I know time in the game will make me better, but it's frustrating playing and not knowing all that's going on; I know most will come in time and with experience. Also, do you'll suggest I get a head set or is that not necessary? If so, what is a good set? I'd like a quality set that won't need to be replaced in the near future.
> Thanks...Al
> 
> *What's you guys thought on the Head sets; a need or not?*
> 
> Thanks...Al


Very useful, BF plays a lot better with friends and with a cooperative squad all chatting. It's not necessary, but it can add a lot to the experience. Playful banter, or straight up orders and battle chatter, it can be useful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Makes me wonder if people who claim they haven't experienced any bugs don't actually play it. Obviously they do, but how can you miss things such as flares not working half the time, tv missiles killing your own chopper, hydras killing your own chopper, ecm not blocking javelins anymore, getting shot out of the chopper by stingers/aa with the vehicle still alive, landing softly in certain areas and insta-blowing up, stalling if you turn more than 45 degrees, bumper jets ramming into you killing you and flying away, sidewinders on helicopters doing zero damage to jets, taking damage when you land from a parachute, breaking an ankle when randomly running(used to be when walking down a two-foot rock), getting shot around corners 3 seconds later, emptying a full mag into the torso of someone only to have them spin around and one shoot you, driving in a jeep and dying instantly to random bad lucks, invisible weapons, getting spawn screen stuck on screen while spawned in making it impossible to move, and on and on....
> 
> There's so many bugs with this game that you're always experiencing some bug every couple of seconds. Even if they fixed the bugs, the inherent game design problems are what really piss off verteran battlefield players. BF2 had its bugs with bunnyhopping n' such, but there wasn't any real game design flaws sticking out like there is in BF3. Balsa wood tanks and bullets flying past you affecting your aim more than bullets actually hitting your body in this current patch are just adding to the problems.
> 
> edit: Just tried to join a server, first try got stuck on joining game, second try did nothing(no activity showed up in game manager), third try sent me to single player, and fourth try gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Game's so buggy, it's hard enough to even get in the game before experiencing the ingame bugs.


lol banned for name?

I dunno how anyone could miss the bugs in the game. I guess if you only played TDM, you might not really experience any, but even so there's quite a few that can happen with just run and gun, or moving across the battlefield.


----------



## gdonner

Quote:


> An option to disable voice-overs (as seen in other games including BF2) doesn't mean the enemy won't hear you. That is a totally client-side option. If you have it disabled, but your enemy has it enabled, they will still hear you. It's realistic, but I agree; if you are in combat they should whisper or something.


Well, my point is that soldiers themselves should be given the decision whether to "talk" or not (e.g. comarose); not on by default, and not overridden by the server/admin *unless* someone is abusing it and needs to be kicked.

It would be similar to forcing the spy in TF2 to spout random voiceovers while he's cloaked and sneaking around his opponent's base.

And two more items:

(1) Base raping. This is still a major problem, and DICE needs to just step in and physically block enemy soldiers and vehicles from getting too close to opponents bases to do any damage. Yes, admins can kick people, but why should they have to waste game time on that?

(2) "Bad luck". This *really* needs to be more descriptive. How can BF3 players possibly provide accurate feedback for a potential bug in the game when all manner of weird, unacceptable deaths are simply listed as "bad luck"?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> Well after 240 Hours in BF3 i can look back and say i haven't encountered any bugs that jump to the front of my memory.
> All i know is that people really complain alot about this game, i mean its an extremely popular game but the player base complains an enormous amount.
> It blows my mind really.
> I have no complaints, it's a solid game.


LOL are you sure you even played bf3 ???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Makes me wonder if people who claim they haven't experienced any bugs don't actually play it. Obviously they do, but how can you miss things such as flares not working half the time, tv missiles killing your own chopper, hydras killing your own chopper, ecm not blocking javelins anymore, getting shot out of the chopper by stingers/aa with the vehicle still alive, landing softly in certain areas and insta-blowing up, stalling if you turn more than 45 degrees, bumper jets ramming into you killing you and flying away, sidewinders on helicopters doing zero damage to jets, taking damage when you land from a parachute, breaking an ankle when randomly running(used to be when walking down a two-foot rock), getting shot around corners 3 seconds later, emptying a full mag into the torso of someone only to have them spin around and one shoot you, driving in a jeep and dying instantly to random bad lucks, invisible weapons, getting spawn screen stuck on screen while spawned in making it impossible to move, and on and on....
> There's so many bugs with this game that you're always experiencing some bug every couple of seconds. Even if they fixed the bugs, the inherent game design problems are what really piss off verteran battlefield players. BF2 had its bugs with bunnyhopping n' such, but there wasn't any real game design flaws sticking out like there is in BF3. Balsa wood tanks and bullets flying past you affecting your aim more than bullets actually hitting your body in this current patch are just adding to the problems.
> edit: Just tried to join a server, first try got stuck on joining game, second try did nothing(no activity showed up in game manager), third try sent me to single player, and fourth try gave me this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> Game's so buggy, it's hard enough to even get in the game before experiencing the ingame bugs.


my guess is they dont play more then 30min a day so they dont have time to notice bugs or they just dont want to notice them when they glare in their faces
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Fr0sty, I love you. Started playing with butt darts and people calling me a hacker left and right. It's so OP.


LOL glad i could be of help

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdonner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> An option to disable voice-overs (as seen in other games including BF2) doesn't mean the enemy won't hear you. That is a totally client-side option. If you have it disabled, but your enemy has it enabled, they will still hear you. It's realistic, but I agree; if you are in combat they should whisper or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my point is that soldiers themselves should be given the decision whether to "talk" or not (e.g. comarose); not on by default, and not overridden by the server/admin *unless* someone is abusing it and needs to be kicked.
> It would be similar to forcing the spy in TF2 to spout random voiceovers while he's cloaked and sneaking around his opponent's base.
> And two more items:
> (1) Base raping. This is still a major problem, and DICE needs to just step in and physically block enemy soldiers and vehicles from getting too close to opponents bases to do any damage. Yes, admins can kick people, but why should they have to waste game time on that?
> (2) "Bad luck". This *really* needs to be more descriptive. How can BF3 players possibly provide accurate feedback for a potential bug in the game when all manner of weird, unacceptable deaths are simply listed as "bad luck"?
Click to expand...

dunno if we could walk up to the us tank spawn on damavand peak conquest but i've just noticed that post patch .. im like 1meters away from the tank spawns shooting rpg at their tanks since they started to rape us with the littlebird at the start of that round

never knew base rape was that easy

bad luck deaths are still there in any sort of weird way.. sure they dont seem to appear often but they do appear


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdonner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> An option to disable voice-overs (as seen in other games including BF2) doesn't mean the enemy won't hear you. That is a totally client-side option. If you have it disabled, but your enemy has it enabled, they will still hear you. It's realistic, but I agree; if you are in combat they should whisper or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my point is that soldiers themselves should be given the decision whether to "talk" or not (e.g. comarose); not on by default, and not overridden by the server/admin *unless* someone is abusing it and needs to be kicked.
> It would be similar to forcing the spy in TF2 to spout random voiceovers while he's cloaked and sneaking around his opponent's base.
> And two more items:
> (1) Base raping. This is still a major problem, and DICE needs to just step in and physically block enemy soldiers and vehicles from getting too close to opponents bases to do any damage. Yes, admins can kick people, but why should they have to waste game time on that?
> (2) "Bad luck". This *really* needs to be more descriptive. How can BF3 players possibly provide accurate feedback for a potential bug in the game when all manner of weird, unacceptable deaths are simply listed as "bad luck"?
Click to expand...

My biggest pet peeve is how you never hear boots on concrete until after your dead. should be quiet when crouching but should be loud when sprinting


----------



## gdonner

Quote:


> My biggest pet peeve is how you never hear boots on concrete until after your dead. should be quiet when crouching but should be loud when sprinting.


+1

Oh yes...and one more: the automatic _"Hey, I know a grenade just fell nearby, even though I can't see it!"_ computer voiceover needs to be terminated. I mean, seriously. I can throw a grenade, get a cup of coffee, drink it, and come back to hear it go off. Meanwhile, the enemy saw the grenade with magic eyes in the back of their heads, yawned, warned their friends, and took a leisurely stroll down the street laughing.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I thought the grenade had to be within a certain radius of your hud... or a teammate's hud. I've dropped grenades behind a full squad before without them screaming.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Overclocker was busy playing with me and some of my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocker, you're welcome to join in any time... don't mind being so much younger than the rest of us, we're cool with it, you're not at ALL the usual nagging internet teenager. I just hope you don't mind all the cursing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take anything serious from my guys on my Mumble, we're all a bunch of trolls/pranksters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you on the CKW server? If so, that was us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had 5 playing together, split between 2 squads.


UAN Server, they played really well. I can never get that many people to do the same thing


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> UAN Server, they played really well. I can never get that many people to do the same thing


Im on the UAN server all the time, its usually pretty balanced teams

anyone wants to squad up add me: Simsaladoo.

ill end up posting a ss of my stats on here someday when i remember to


----------



## Blackops_2

500m In reality if you can see the second to last target.


Somehow in BF3 it seems like 500m is to the treeline lol.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> 500m In reality if you can see the second to last target.
> 
> Somehow in BF3 it seems like 500m is to the treeline lol.


Did you take that picture?

And guys, I'm glad voiceovers are there! I can throw a grenade in a room and know if an enemy is there.


----------



## Smo




----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*


lol. BF3 ran out of VRAM and crashed the driver. I've had that happen before.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lol. BF3 ran out of VRAM and crashed the driver. I've had that happen before.


Can't believe they left a memory leak in the final release version!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1ceTr0n*
> 
> Screw haters, where do I need to go to buy all the unlocks for BF3 so I can deal with all these freaking veterans pwning my ass in the servers? Is it origin based only I assume?


I thought those packages are for only console users? You really CAN buy the whole thing and that's it? What about your LVL rank status?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Can't believe they left a memory leak in the final release version!


Well you are running ATI cards.







Maybe BF3 hates it? I meant no pun intended lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you are running ATI cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe BF3 hates it? I meant no pun intended lol.


for got your /s tag


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Did you take that picture?
> And guys, I'm glad voiceovers are there! I can throw a grenade in a room and know if an enemy is there.


Yup


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you are running ATI cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe BF3 hates it? I meant no pun intended lol.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, douche


----------



## Sir Cumference

nvm


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdonner*
> 
> IMO, BF3 is still fun and has a lot of potential, but there are still a lot of bugs needing fixed and a lot of things could be tweaked--my 2 cents:
> *Bugs (just a handful I've noticed)*
> - I can understand getting killed by being run over by a jeep, but being run over by a helicopter? (swooped in, killed me, pulled up and flew off). This needs to be patched.
> - _Some_ suppression is okay, but _this_ is ridiculous!
> - MAV riding still not fixed (uh, QA DICE?)
> - Ground obstructions are still inconsistent in places (e.g. the high step leading toward the staircase in most buildings requires no "jump"), but tiny bits of debris strewn around that I should be able to walk over in real life does? This needs to be more realistic. Also, in Caspian Border (Gas Station), in the building closest to the river/bridge (right of the tank) I'm still getting stuck at the top of the outside steps even when walking right up the middle. I have to jump to clear that last step.
> - Why is the "Assignments" page still being displayed at the end of every game even after you've achieved them all?
> - Voiceovers can sometimes still be heard 60+ seconds after the game has ended while the stats are being shown.
> - Occasionally, the commo rose gets stuck on-screen, blinks on and off, causes serious lag, and the only way to clear it is to exit and reload the game (or, on rare occasions you can hit "Esc" to zap it)
> *Suggestions*
> - Ability to make changes to loadouts at *any* time, not just in-game.
> - Ability to switch off "pick up the rounds"-style automated voiceovers. The last thing I need when trying to quietly re-arm some friends as we sneak up on the enemy is to announce our position to them. This is especially annoying in smaller maps like TDM and SDM. Better yet, add the option (was in BF:BC2) to switch off ALL voiceovers. I don't need--let alone want--to hear soldiers cussing up a storm, or spouting cheesy lines like "I'm gonna kill all of them." Half the time soldier voiceovers saying "They've got me locked down" aren't even close to being applicable.
> - Gun recoil: Why isn't this being set to match what gun recoil for each gun in REAL life is like? That should end the arguments.
> - Now, I'm not a COD fanboy (have played my share of COD and am not impressed), BUT I will say that attack dogs DO add a very unique aspect to gameplay. Like anything else, they could be overused, but carefully implemented in small doses they would be very interesting.



Helicopters fly @ like 200-500 mph. If you don't think something moving that fast can kill you, you are an idiot.
Mav riding is supposed to be fixed as of yesterday.
Never had any commo rose problems
The rest are pretty fair points.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*


Disable arrow (or how ever it is spelled.)


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disable arrow (or how ever it is spelled.)


Arrow?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disable arrow (or how ever it is spelled.)
> 
> 
> 
> Arrow?
Click to expand...

areo theme o.0


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> areo theme o.0


i used to love me some orea too

but now i dont


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i used to love me some orea too
> but now i dont


I just disable it before playing and re-enable it after playing.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> areo theme o.0
> 
> 
> 
> i used to love me some orea too
> 
> but now i dont
Click to expand...

o.0


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Can't believe they left a memory leak in the final release version!


LOL its dice.. they left so many bugs for months and still have no intention of fixing them
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I just disable it before playing and re-enable it after playing.


you didnt get what i was saying









cookies.. oreo?










of the always good aero chocolate bars


----------



## OverClocker55

LOL!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I derp sometimes....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I derp sometimes....


Just sometimes?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ok you caught me. But, enough OT.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ok you caught me. But, enough OT.


Oh, I'll take it OT alright....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm getting sick and tired of this freaking tearing. I'll post the user.cfg I tried that lessened it to an extent, and everything else I've tried to get it to go the FRACK away. I'm to the point now where I want to try capping vSync @ 30FPS to see if that helps but wont that hurt my game? Monitor in my sig is an tv/monitor



Will kuestuegs FXAA injector help with the tearing, you think?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Oh, I'll take it OT alright....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of this freaking tearing. I'll post the user.cfg I tried that lessened it to an extent, and everything else I've tried to get it to go the FRACK away. I'm to the point now where I want to try capping vSync @ 30FPS to see if that helps but wont that hurt my game? Monitor in my sig is an tv/monitor
> 
> 
> Will kuestuegs FXAA injector help with the tearing, you think?


all of that tearing is caused by ping... i have massive fps issues on servers where my ping is in the 70+ ping.. or even higher then 60 for that matter

thats why i try to stay in servers with low ping


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, anyone else not getting battlelog update for their recent games? I just played 2 on the same server and it won't show up.









Lost the first game but the 2nd game did pretty good.


----------



## Sir Cumference

l85 and now the g3a3 <3

even without darts.

with some more practice I can land headshots easily. Last game I wasnt even trying and still landed headshots.


----------



## OverClocker55

is it possible to get a cross map tank snipe on firestorm>> this dude just got a 14man kill with the tank.. WTH!


----------



## redalert

Just wondering if anyone noticed if the patch actually fixed any of the problems it was supposed to?


----------



## iARDAs

This game needs much better spawn points for TDM.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is it possible to get a cross map tank snipe on firestorm>> this dude just got a 14man kill with the tank.. WTH!


yes it is possible to kill people from across the map with a tank .. did he have zoom optic as one of his tank perk?

i've done it multiple times that its easy ... ive destroyed tanks in two shots across the map pre-patch

and even killed infantry from next to russian spawn to d flag on multiple occasions so yes its doable if you are good or even half decent


----------



## Caz

I am 2 games away from my G3A3...so pumped!

BTW, I was checking statistics and weapon comparisions today, and actually, Silencer is a much better attachment for decreasing recoil, as long as you don't mind the lack of speed and increase in bullet drop at distance.

And the foregrip actually looks like a really good product for the AEK, 2002, and a couple other guns including the G3A3.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is it possible to get a cross map tank snipe on firestorm>> this dude just got a 14man kill with the tank.. WTH!


most I've ever got was 7 or 8 multikill in a tank. I have hit a guy from RU spawn to the hill where all the snipers go out from US spawn with a tank shell though. Once you get the trajectory down its easy to hit with a tank from anywhere really.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I am 2 games away from my G3A3...so pumped!
> 
> BTW, I was checking statistics and weapon comparisions today, and actually, Silencer is a much better attachment for decreasing recoil, as long as you don't mind the lack of speed and increase in bullet drop at distance.
> 
> And the foregrip actually looks like a really good product for the AEK, 2002, and a couple other guns including the G3A3.


Foregrip has been recommended for those high rat of fire guns because they tend to have horizontal sway, foregrip helps with that. Dunno about using on the G3 though, could be helpful.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Here´s a game more realistic than Bf3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnkWa9ZHI2c&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I am 2 games away from my G3A3...so pumped!
> BTW, I was checking statistics and weapon comparisions today, and actually, Silencer is a much better attachment for decreasing recoil, as long as you don't mind the lack of speed and increase in bullet drop at distance.
> And the foregrip actually looks like a really good product for the AEK, 2002, and a couple other guns including the G3A3.


not at all .. the foregrip is useless because it reduces aim down sight accuracy ... and the flash supressor is what the supressor was pre-patch except it doesnt hide you on the minimap when you fire

try out the aek with bi-pod and flash supressor and then with foregrip and supressor and see the spread when aimed down sight and hip firing and also the compare the recoil on both setup.. you will notice a difference i am sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Foregrip has been recommended for those high rat of fire guns because they tend to have horizontal sway, foregrip helps with that. Dunno about using on the G3 though, could be helpful.


but dont forget that the foregrip gives you an increase in spread when aimed down sight.. and spread is a bad thing when you want to be accurate .. especially with a high power riffle with low rate of fire and low bullet count


----------



## KenjiS

^- THAT explains why i hate the accuracy of the AEK i think i have a foregrip on it


----------



## Sir Cumference

how is the g3a3 recoil with a flash supressor?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Here´s a game more realistic than Bf3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnkWa9ZHI2c&feature=youtu.be


Saw a vid about that game awhile back. Still haven't seen anything about a release date yet though. Looks like it could be a good game but I stopped getting my hopes up based on game trailers alone. It always ends in disappointment.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> how is the g3a3 recoil with a flash supressor?


i'd rather use G3A3 with the heavy barrel


----------



## Bradford1040

Is there a server that doesn't have cheaters on it? I am so tired of wall hacks and aimbots! I am no where near a great player, but I can tell when someone is better than me vs hacking!

I am not trying to sound like a noob or crying cheater cause I suck! I really love the game but truly hate when I get killed with a 870 shot gun with one shot from about 300 ft. Away( mind you it is regular Buck shot also) or seeing a you with 97kills and 4deaths on a no explosion map, I want a fair game is all!

Please if anyone knows of a honest server/ admin please PM me! You can also add me on battlefield or origin Bradford1040 on both as well!

Like I said I know there a lot of down right good players out there, and I am not calling them cheaters just to clear that up, I think we all know when someone is really flat out cheating!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ^- THAT explains why i hate the accuracy of the AEK i think i have a foregrip on it


try bi-pod and flash supressor.. now its a rail gun of death.. yes i know it doesnt make sense.. a bi-pod while standing up shouldnt help but it does in dice's mind

and btw your welcome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> how is the g3a3 recoil with a flash supressor?


didnt try out the g3 much post patch beside the m26 dart underslung combo trolling

but i suspect that it will reduce the recoil quite a bit like it does on most guns


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all of that tearing is caused by ping... i have massive fps issues on servers where my ping is in the 70+ ping.. or even higher then 60 for that matter
> thats why i try to stay in servers with low ping


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes it is possible to kill people from across the map with a tank .. did he have zoom optic as one of his tank perk?
> i've done it multiple times that its easy ... ive destroyed tanks in two shots across the map pre-patch
> and even killed infantry from next to russian spawn to d flag on multiple occasions so yes its doable if you are good or even half decent


I think I might of figured it out. My LAN adapter has this network control thing that control traffic priority. It reset itself and BF3 was on "low" priority.

Changed it to high and it cleared up(ish)

Thanks!


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Is there a server that doesn't have cheaters on it? I am so tired of wall hacks and aimbots! I am no where near a great player, but I can tell when someone is better than me vs hacking!
> 
> I am not trying to sound like a noob or crying cheater cause I suck! I really love the game but truly hate when I get killed with a 870 shot gun with one shot from about 300 ft. Away( mind you it is regular Buck shot also) or seeing a you with 97kills and 4deaths on a no explosion map, I want a fair game is all!
> 
> Please if anyone knows of a honest server/ admin please PM me! You can also add me on battlefield or origin Bradford1040 on both as well!
> 
> Like I said I know there a lot of down right good players out there, and I am not calling them cheaters just to clear that up, I think we all know when someone is really flat out cheating!


Just keep trying different servers that have admins present. If you join 1 and someone is hacking just leave and keep looking. I've found 4 or 5 I play regularly that seem pretty decent as far as admining goes. Try some of the NCIX, WGO, DD (Devil Dogs). I'm not affiliated with any of their clans but they have admins that play regularly and I never have any problems on those.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I play on bf3i servers. Tons of admins, some of which I am friends with, and are almost always in ts to report someone. Earlier today we had some baserapers and, well: (top message)


----------



## KenjiS

^- Yeah that server was fun


----------



## scutzi128

We made our own TS3 server tonight. Anyone that wants to join is welcome. Server address is scutzi128.selfip.net No password


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Is there a server that doesn't have cheaters on it? I am so tired of wall hacks and aimbots! I am no where near a great player, but I can tell when someone is better than me vs hacking!
> I am not trying to sound like a noob or crying cheater cause I suck! I really love the game but truly hate when I get killed with a 870 shot gun with one shot from about 300 ft. Away( mind you it is regular Buck shot also) or seeing a you with 97kills and 4deaths on a no explosion map, I want a fair game is all!
> Please if anyone knows of a honest server/ admin please PM me! You can also add me on battlefield or origin Bradford1040 on both as well!
> Like I said I know there a lot of down right good players out there, and I am not calling them cheaters just to clear that up, I think we all know when someone is really flat out cheating!


lol! In 130 hours of gameplay or so I haven't encounter more cheaters than i can count on two hands i think. Im only playing on hardcore servers, perhaps normal mode has so many good players so many give into the urge to cheat to be able to fight back.... hehehe

About the 870, did he shoot your more than once like this? I belive i got one of thouse shots whit the 870, thats the assult shotgun isn't it, I dont remeber the m exactly, but he was far away and he fell after 1 shot. He started crying about cheating,hehe, but it was just a lucky shoot. Sometimes you gets some strange kills witch must seem like cheating, but is in fact not, more like an bug in the game,hehe. But im not sure he would have been dead on normal mode as you have more , health but you get my point


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> lol! In 130 hours of gameplay or so I haven't encounter more cheaters than i can count on two hands i think. Im only playing on hardcore servers, perhaps normal mode has so many good players so many give into the urge to cheat to be able to fight back.... hehehe
> About the 870, did he shoot your more than once like this? I belive i got one of thouse shots whit the 870, thats the assult shotgun isn't it, I dont remeber the m exactly, but he was far away and he fell after 1 shot. He started crying about cheating,hehe, but it was just a lucky shoot. Sometimes you gets some strange kills witch must seem like cheating, but is in fact not, more like an bug in the game,hehe. But im not sure he would have been dead on normal mode as you have more , health but you get my point


I play mostly hardcore as well, and there is not near as many cheaters as in normal. btw the 870 is for any class, its the normal pump action shotgun. The one for assault class is the M26, MASS version = Buckshot and DART version = Flechette. The DART one is glitched IIRC, and has ridiculous range. I use it on the underslung rail of my AK-74M with an ACOG and I outsnipe snipers without a problem.

My origin ID is "The_King_Proto" feel free to add me, I play daily for a bit usually.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> We made our own TS3 server tonight. Anyone that wants to join is welcome. Server address is scutzi128.selfip.net No password


Will join whenever I see you playing, as you don't see to answer Battlelog chat too often.


----------



## Caz

If you don't believe me, try messing with attachments yourself.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/iteminfo/g3a3/353503298/pc/

Silencer>Heavy Barrel


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> If you don't believe me, try messing with attachments yourself.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/iteminfo/g3a3/353503298/pc/
> Silencer>Heavy Barrel


Belive what?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> If you don't believe me, try messing with attachments yourself.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/iteminfo/g3a3/353503298/pc/
> Silencer>Heavy Barrel


It's mostly just personal preference, but no, for most people most of the time the silencer sucks horribly post patch.
You don't have much time in the game at all, so you probably need as much help as possible to control recoil, but once you get better you'll be able to control the recoil yourself so you wont need it. (this is just a guess based on your 7 hours of play time, I don't know if you have lots of experience from other games or not, but it is still different from other games)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> If you don't believe me, try messing with attachments yourself.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/iteminfo/g3a3/353503298/pc/
> Silencer>Heavy Barrel


believe what?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Saw a vid about that game awhile back. Still haven't seen anything about a release date yet though. Looks like it could be a good game but I stopped getting my hopes up based on game trailers alone. It always ends in disappointment.


This is not a game trailer but a montage of the demo I did. Its available May 4.


----------



## raptorxrx

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29558328/1/370191413/

For entering half-way into the match, I did pretty well!


----------



## redalert

Gotta love suppression


----------



## raptorxrx

Holy crap! I'm pretty sure that... that isn't enough suppression! What was EA thinking!


----------



## Fr0sty

ohh and lets not forget .. you can be suppressed by your own teammates


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone ever got this error?



What is it caused by?

It seems my clan mate got the very same crash on his 2500k 4.2GHz + HD5870 rig at the SAME time as me, so it could as well be caused by stupid Punkbuster or something server related. Glad it wasn't just me on that round, few others got it as well.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone ever got this error?
> 
> 
> 
> What is it caused by?
> 
> It seems my clan mate got the very same crash on his 2500k 4.2GHz + HD5870 rig at the SAME time as me, so it could as well be caused by stupid Punkbuster or something server related. Glad it wasn't just me on that round, few others got it as well.


I got this exact same error yesterday. It only happened once and I had never seen it before. I chalk it up to just another BF3 oddity. I get things issues in BF3 that I don't get in any other game.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*


100% onboard audio issue for me, recently switched from my x-fi to onboard, constant crashes.
Switched back, no issues...

Anyone else get stuck here?
I do every time, only way to get out is to fire the main gun


----------



## Fr0sty

didnt experience that bug .. but then again i kinda left the tanks alone a while ago


----------



## kcuestag

Well I've only got it once since game launched and what a coincidence, 3 other clan mates got that crash at the same time I did.

I have no integrated audio though, it's disabled on BIOS.









My guess it's something server related, probably Punkbuster.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I've only got it once since game launched and what a coincidence, 3 other clan mates got that crash at the same time I did.
> I have no integrated audio though, it's disabled on BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess it's something server related, probably Punkbuster.


Different error


----------



## SkillzKillz

I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"

Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


----------



## Blackops_2

Uh... anyone else getting this error?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Uh... anyone else getting this error?


Ummm, what the? It's happening to me too...

Edit: I reset my password and it works fine. That's not a good sign.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> If you don't believe me, try messing with attachments yourself.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/iteminfo/g3a3/353503298/pc/
> *Silencer>Heavy Barrel*


explain yourself


----------



## Fr0sty




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


I know the feeling too. Which is why when i see a squad spawning on my position. I hide so they can spawn. I ain't gonna risk having my teammates getting shot at while they are spawning. Seriously if you are in a squad and you see spawn logo popping up. Take your time to take cover and hide so they can spawn in safe area. Simple and reliable.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know the feeling too. Which is why when i see a squad spawning on my position. I hide so they can spawn. I ain't gonna risk having my teammates getting shot at while they are spawning. Seriously if you are in a squad and you see spawn logo popping up. Take your time to take cover and hide so they can spawn in safe area. Simple and reliable.


lonewolfing with randoms is boring

you can avoid these situations by saying im in a safe spot now its safe to spawn on me on teamspeak


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else have horrible lag this morning? I mean it was nuts. A good 1000+ms ping that I obviously wasn't seeing. I'd go prone and duck behind corners and then a good 2-3 seconds later I'd die from bullets seconds ago that I thought never hit me.....the heck... I feel bf3 servers and netcode cannot support 64player maps...

And trust me its not my connection. My university internet is 24/7 15mb/s+ download speeds. I redownloaded and installed bf3 at a rate of 17mb/sec...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Ummm, what the? It's happening to me too...
> Edit: I reset my password and it works fine. That's not a good sign.


Had to do the same. It's now working though.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love suppression


Ok I am a little confused on suppression effect lingo, (maybe just me being old) But that video shows about what I have been talking about, I can shoot someone with a death blow shot and they are not even fazed it seems but kill me with one shot and it seems as if it was not even aimed at him if you look. Is this not some form of cheating? or is it just bad luck? or ping time? The only reason I lean towards cheating in MY GAMING EXPERIENCE is the repeating of this through out the entire match and the guy that one shot kills me and I cant seem to kill him is getting scores like 97kill and 4deaths

I would like it if there was a way to prove cheats and I don't say someone is cheating just because they kill me allot or are just better then me, it is because of vid clips like this that don't jive with me and the team ends up base rapping us in like 1 minute as well

I really don't get why they cheat, but I seen allot of your comments and seen that less cheating on hardcore, now my only problem on that setting is I can seem to see anyone lol, plus I end up shooting me teammates which is really not a great way to make friends lol, so I am kinda stuck with ether normal mode and trying to find a good server with out cheaters on it or hardcore mode and hiding in a bush lol till someone trips over me. I have my settings on Ultra but if there is a better setting to help see enemy's please tell,

I have not been playing as much lately because of so much cheating on the servers in my ping range or should ping not matter all that much? I try to keep it under 100ms and that seems to really limit my choices, plus I like 48 and 64 player maps.


----------



## Cotton

He shot behind his lag.

Play any knife only match and you'll get a feel of where you need to be aiming.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


If you're not playing metro, your team is winning in Conquest or Rush, and you in the top 5 I don't know how you can say that is bad.

However if you have a mediocre score and sub par K/D, and you say "hey that was a great game". You are probably just a mediocre player. I can't stand anyone who thinks they had a good game when their team lost. You lost, you had a horrible game.

I'm still pissed that they removed win ribbons. I feel like they did it to reduce scrub team switches, but I don't think it has had any effect.

I've said this before, but I'll say it again. Suppression is a crutch for scrubs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love suppression


The fact that you can fire at someone within 2 feet of you while you are suppressed, and manage to miss the shot shows how oblivious DICE really is.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


Obviously everyone has different play styles and various levels of experience, just because 40/30 isn't a good k/d for you doesn't mean it isn't for others. Anything under a 2.2kd isn't great for me but that doesnt mean that others who have less play time, play differently etc. and don't score similarly doesn't mean that they havent had a great game.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm too selfless, id have less deaths if i concentrated solely on staying alive and killing the enemy versus rushing over to revive someone, drop ammo, spot targets or go after the tank with my javelin...

That said my KTD was 0.82 last i looked, Not horrible really


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> If you're not playing metro, your team is winning in Conquest or Rush, and you in the top 5 I don't know how you can say that is bad.
> However if you have a mediocre score and sub par K/D, and you say "hey that was a great game". You are probably just a mediocre player. I can't stand anyone who thinks they had a good game when their team lost. You lost, you had a horrible game.
> I'm still pissed that they removed win ribbons. I feel like they did it to reduce scrub team switches, but I don't think it has had any effect.
> I've said this before, but I'll say it again. Suppression is a crutch for scrubs.
> The fact that you can fire at someone within 2 feet of you while you are suppressed, and manage to miss the shot shows how oblivious DICE really is.


suppression is a cover for their sub-par netcode like someone said allready

or they are just fans of wanted the movie LOL


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously everyone has different play styles and various levels of experience, just because 40/30 isn't a good k/d for you doesn't mean it isn't for others. Anything under a 2.2kd isn't great for me but that doesnt mean that others who have less play time, play differently etc. and don't score similarly doesn't mean that they havent had a great game.
Click to expand...

I agree lol, only because I suck lol. My k/d is horrible but mainly because I am the guy that pushes forward at a choke point, plus I can't seem to aim as good as most! When I first started playing it seemed everyone was on the same level of aiming, but now it seems they all got ten times better where as I almost never get a one shot kill even with a sniper, I get them of coarse, and wish I could be as good as some. But I highly enjoy the game win or lose if it was a fair match!


----------



## KenjiS

My issue with aiming is at prone people, I find prone people hard to hit (As with any low profile thing) Because im frequently unsure how to place my sights on the target

i also tend to stink with the ACOG or PKA-S


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


When I'm playing on smaller servers(e.g. metro, any rush/TDM game) I usually die a lot, simply due to the nature of my playstyle... when I play I rush really really hard, this usually leads to me getting behind of heaps of people(as an example I ended up behind the other teams spawn in TDM last night and got 10 or so kills) or I get one kill and die(usually happens). If I have just above 1:1 I'm quite happy... plus, I always have some friends behind me who can revive me


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My issue with aiming is at prone people, I find prone people hard to hit (As with any low profile thing) Because im frequently unsure how to place my sights on the target
> i also tend to stink with the ACOG or PKA-S


drop the acog or pka-s

go with kobra or us holo scope and if you aim for a target thats prone dont try to get them from afar

its that simple.. most guns tend to lose their kick after 50 or so meters ... so stick within that range to be deadly and you wont have to drop a full mag to kill them

and if they are prone you have to go with smaller burst as always because the recoil might not be big for your gun but your 3rd or 4th bullet will miss most of the time

unless you are very close to them and then its not a problem anymore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> When I'm playing on smaller servers(e.g. metro, any rush/TDM game) I usually die a lot, simply due to the nature of my playstyle... when I play I rush really really hard, this usually leads to me getting behind of heaps of people(as an example I ended up behind the other teams spawn in TDM last night and got 10 or so kills) or I get one kill and die(usually happens). If I have just above 1:1 I'm quite happy... plus, I always have some friends behind me who can revive me


to me not dying enough means you arent try hard enough

having 64 - 4 in tanks was fun .. but i have more fun earning a victory till the last moment like say on the last m-com in rush


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> to me not dying enough means you arent try hard enough
> having 64 - 4 in tanks was fun .. but i have more fun earning a victory till the last moment like say on the last m-com in rush


Don't get me wrong, I went 154:52 last night in a game of TDM, I am capable of getting a good KDR... I just don't think it's that important, even with a (relatively) bad KDR I'm usually in the top 5 of the match. Although I die a lot, my playstyle gets a lot of points.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Sniping is the only time I run a really good kdr.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sniping is the only time I run a really good kdr.


Same here(don't confuse sniping with camping though, I still move around a lot)... well unless I'm using the flashlight. Even now people still can't seem to shoot people using it, I don't get it lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Same here(don't confuse sniping with camping though, I still move around a lot)... well unless I'm using the flashlight. Even now people still can't seem to shoot people using it, I don't get it lol


flashlights are a clever act to supress people just like the sun was from the start

trollbite 2.0 graphics engine


----------



## james8

^LOL true. Battlefield tries to punish aggressive playstyles/running-around as much as possible and prefers that people intelligently camp.


----------



## Mattb2e

Anyone notice the Vram usage in BF3? I just got done playing for a couple hours, to find that my monitoring program is reporting that I maxed out a 1.6gb of dedicated Vram used. Thats pretty hefty.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> 
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


A great game and a great KDR aren't always mutually exclusive. I've had some great games where if you're going strictly by KDR you would say "meh". I think FPS games in general would be better without a KDR score. But since everyone is used to them I doubt they will ever go anywhere. I just think too many people base skill on KDR.


----------



## Blackops_2

I run around like a bat of hell...1.9xx K/D







I also don't play unbalanced games though.. so that could contribute to it. I still help the team, but K/D is of personal importance to me.

Oh yeah today actually took out a tank with the torch to get the QBZ-95B lmao


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> I run around like a bat of hell...1.9xx K/D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also don't play unbalanced games though.. so that could contribute to it. I still help the team, but K/D is of personal importance to me.
> Oh yeah today actually took out a tank with the torch to get the QBZ-95B lmao


congrats I killed a tugs to get the QBZ-95B


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> flashlights are a clever act to supress people just like the sun was from the start
> trollbite 2.0 graphics engine


Still isn't hard to hit someone with one, it's like suppression pre-patch(how it should've been imo), just gotta think a little more







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^LOL true. Battlefield tries to punish aggressive playstyles/running-around as much as possible and prefers that people intelligently camp.


Yep... On some maps you just need to rush as hard as you can though. I still love rushing mcoms with smoke







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Anyone notice the Vram usage in BF3? I just got done playing for a couple hours, to find that my monitoring program is reporting that I maxed out a 1.6gb of dedicated Vram used. Thats pretty hefty.


It uses a lot no matter what, tends to not have a dentrimental effect unless you are running above 1080p resolutions though(I'm running 1440p myself, I need heaps of it







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> A great game and a great KDR aren't always mutually exclusive. I've had some great games where if you're going strictly by KDR you would say "meh". I think FPS games in general would be better without a KDR score. But since everyone is used to them I doubt they will ever go anywhere. I just think too many people base skill on KDR.


I agree, it isn't everything... especially in battlefield.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> congrats I killed a tugs to get the QBZ-95B


I took out an AA camping on a hill on firestorm iirc, they are sooo easy to take out.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Disable aero to get lots of vram back.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Still isn't hard to hit someone with one, it's like suppression pre-patch(how it should've been imo), just gotta think a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... On some maps you just need to rush as hard as you can though. I still love rushing mcoms with smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It uses a lot no matter what, tends to not have a dentrimental effect unless you are running above 1080p resolutions though(I'm running 1440p myself, I need heaps of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> I agree, it isn't everything... especially in battlefield.
> I took out an AA camping on a hill on firestorm iirc, they are sooo easy to take out.


real men dont need smoke to rush an mcom.. they just use a wookie suit

LOL

the repair tool post patch is so op at destroying tanks its not an achievement anymore


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disable aero to get lots of vram back.


Its not really required with 2gb of Vram


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Disable aero to get lots of vram back.


Depends, may help some, may not help others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> real men dont need smoke to rush an mcom.. they just use a wookie suit
> LOL
> the repair tool post patch is so op at destroying tanks its not an achievement anymore


Yeah... it was my signature tactic in BC2, doesn't work as well in BF3 though







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Its not really required with 2gb of Vram


Again, unless you are using a res above 1080p(assuming you are using a reasonably new GPU). It gets me a fair bit back with my GTX570 driving 1440p.


----------



## Fr0sty

no c4 no mortar strike turned the recon into useless bush wookies.. no worries because we still have our bolt action riffles at least









people find it funny that i take the charge with a bolt action riffle LOL

i often fail .. but at least i create an opportunity that my teammates often take .. so i helped my team by being suicide wookie


----------



## Stealth Pyros

To disable Aero automatically upon launching BF3 (and have it automatically re-enable after you stop playing) navigate to your BF3 game folder, right click your bf3.exe, click properties, click compatibility, and check the box for "disable visual themes." Aero will disable when you start the game, and enable when the bf3.exe process ends.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> congrats I killed a tugs to get the QBZ-95B


I wish there was some acknowledgement that i actually took out a tank, an abrams to be specific. Or give me a medal or something lol. Just had a good round on karkand, tried to keep my deaths in single digits but some guy got me at the last second. Wanted to go 50 and 9 so bad









Not sure how we lost we had them held at warehouse forever and they still won..



Had some weird frame rate drops tonight, all of a sudden it was all over the place, GPU temps were fine.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Well, I normally run maxed settings, but trying to snipe on Caspian tdm was impossible. Dropped my setting down to where it was good (low) and I still couldn't snipe @ 60 constant. But, I did notice a huge amount better smoothness. Can anyone recommend me some settings for having 60fps constant almost always? Edit: And I hate jaggies.

Also had a great match: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29641449/1/230809634/
Now you might not say that is great, but for a while I was 2-1, and in the end got like 14 someodd knives. However I knived someone as the game was ending, and it showed in the end screen, but not now. -.-


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well, I normally run maxed settings, but trying to snipe on Caspian tdm was impossible. Dropped my setting down to where it was good (low) and I still couldn't snipe @ 60 constant. But, I did notice a huge amount better smoothness. Can anyone recommend me some settings for having 60fps constant almost always? Edit: And I hate jaggies.
> Also had a great match: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29641449/1/230809634/
> Now you might not say that is great, but for a while I was 2-1, and in the end got like 14 someodd knives. However I knived someone as the game was ending, and it showed in the end screen, but not now. -.-


Tweak the FXAA injector to how you like it then change the settings as high as you can while keeping the FPS in acceptable ranges, that's what I did(which basically included setting everything to low, damn huge resolutions







).


----------



## Sir Cumference

anyone ever had trouble with signing into Origin/battlelog.

I *JUST* changed my password (the is second time in an hour that it happened), restarted PC, wanted to play some BF3, tried logging in and kept getting incorrect password.

This POS origin man...

Now I have to change it again. Lets see how this goes...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> anyone ever had trouble with signing into Origin/battlelog.
> I *JUST* changed my password (the is second time in an hour that it happened), restarted PC, wanted to play some BF3, tried logging in and kept getting incorrect password.
> This POS origin man...
> Now I have to change it again. Lets see how this goes...


I've heard of many people having issues after changing their password. I know for security purposes it might be a good idea, but if it's strong enough, you really should just leave it alone.


----------



## pc-illiterate

not that anyone cares but, got a new job workin a lot of hours. only have some free time on the weekeends when im not catching up on everything else.
ive noticed ive lost a few friends. just wanted to let those know No0b_Sh0t has 2 hours per night after work. and that isnt ME time


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> not that anyone cares but, got a new job workin a lot of hours. only have some free time on the weekeends when im not catching up on everything else.
> ive noticed ive lost a few friends. just wanted to let those know No0b_Sh0t has 2 hours per night after work. and that isnt ME time


Ahh, join the crew. Life. Just make the most of the time you do have.









*Question: How can I move the mini map to the top left corner of the screen? My natural tendency is to look up and to the left and not down. Can this be done?*

Thanks.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ahh, join the crew. Life. Just make the most of the time you do have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: How can I move the mini map to the top left corner of the screen? My natural tendency is to look up and to the left and not down. Can this be done?*
> Thanks.


you can't.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ahh, join the crew. Life. Just make the most of the time you do have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Question: How can I move the mini map to the top left corner of the screen? My natural tendency is to look up and to the left and not down. Can this be done?*
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> you can't.
Click to expand...

D$%$mn that sucks. Ok, I will do the best with what's given.

Thanks.


----------



## OverClocker55

bf3 is slowly dying... success!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lonewolfing with randoms is boring
> you can avoid these situations by saying im in a safe spot now its safe to spawn on me on teamspeak


Besides typing to let them know regarding no TS.
That's a problem when I don't have mic however you can still spec your teammates. When you died or re-spawning.


----------



## croy

hey guys. how do i change my nick/name in bf3?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys. how do i change my nick/name in bf3?


go to origin acount and under change settings go to change ID. then log in and change it. I will change your battlelog name too


----------



## Kreeker

Anyone experience extremely low fps for the first 5-10 seconds when you join game? It's not game breaking, but it seems as though it started with the patch.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone experience extremely low fps for the first 5-10 seconds when you join game? It's not game breaking, but it seems as though it started with the patch.


all i know is bf3 suxx


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone experience extremely low fps for the first 5-10 seconds when you join game? It's not game breaking, but it seems as though it started with the patch.


experiencing same thing


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> all i know is bf3 suxx


Don't be mad that your components aren't working correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> experiencing same thing


Did you notice it starting with the patch?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> go to origin acount and under change settings go to change ID. then log in and change it. I will change your battlelog name too


thanks man. can i change it through Origin Beta?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> go to origin acount and under change settings go to change ID. then log in and change it. I will change your battlelog name too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man. can i change it through Origin Beta?
Click to expand...

yes you can..







good luck

@kreeker
there all working fine.. thanks.. it still sucks


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm too selfless, id have less deaths if i concentrated solely on staying alive and killing the enemy versus rushing over to revive someone, drop ammo, spot targets or go after the tank with my javelin...
> That said my KTD was 0.82 last i looked, Not horrible really


If I get a 2.0+ kd, I'm happy. Even though my kd is 1.4.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Anyone experience extremely low fps for the first 5-10 seconds when you join game? It's not game breaking, but it seems as though it started with the patch.


probably because of the engine streaming content from HDD to RAM and VRAM


----------



## OverClocker55

hmm bf3 sucks...


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm too selfless, id have less deaths if i concentrated solely on staying alive and killing the enemy versus rushing over to revive someone, drop ammo, spot targets or go after the tank with my javelin...
> That said my KTD was 0.82 last i looked, Not horrible really


You can still maintain a high K/D ratio and implement plenty of teamwork. I revive, supply, and support constantly. I just don't do it when i'm going to for certain get killed which doesn't help either me or the person i'm reviving. Yesterday on karkand was pretty awesome. Tank came up through the ram from warehouse where i had C4, i detonated but only disabled him. My engy in my squad is right there locked with a javelin...and BOOM.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm too selfless, id have less deaths if i concentrated solely on staying alive and killing the enemy versus rushing over to revive someone, drop ammo, spot targets or go after the tank with my javelin...
> That said my KTD was 0.82 last i looked, Not horrible really
> 
> 
> 
> You can still maintain a high K/D ratio and implement plenty of teamwork. I revive, supply, and support constantly. I just don't do it when i'm going to for certain get killed which doesn't help either me or the person i'm reviving. Yesterday on karkand was pretty awesome. Tank came up through the ram from warehouse where i had C4, i detonated but only disabled him. My engy in my squad is right there locked with a javelin...and BOOM.
Click to expand...

yo do u want to go to ts or something and fly some jets? I need help as I really fail..


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hmm bf3 sucks...


I love BF3! Don't no why it sucks...


My game disconnected for ~1 minute because of my brother getting on Youtube @1080p, and about 9 enemies came up to me with knives, C4, and clay-mores and I couldn't die. It was awesome how pissed they got.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What do you guys think the REAL ping is in bf3? I typically am around 10-50ms ping since I'm here at school and we have nutso internet here. I can't believe how much rubberbanding is going on and the amount of ping actually in the game. I can duck behind stuff for a good few seconds then I'll get sniped from the person behind the wall or whatever that shot at me like 4-5seconds ago...it doesn't make sense. I'm getting when I've got a 10ms ping, it reality its more like 1000-1500ms....









Considering giving up the game...BF3 was supposed to be realistic...I don't see getting sniped while behind a wall that I should have died a few seconds ago as realistic. You can experience it on almost any server with either the m26 MASS or buck. 1-shot-1kill but after you fire, its a good 1-2seconds before the person actually drops and you get credit for the kill...its so dumb..


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> yo do u want to go to ts or something and fly some jets? I need help as I really fail..


I can't today, about to start studying, i'll be able to tuesday though.


----------



## OverClocker55

just bailed from my jet and dropped some random c4 and got a quad kill!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> just bailed from my jet and dropped some random c4 and got a quad kill!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> just bailed from my jet and dropped some random c4 and got a quad kill!
Click to expand...

blew the tank and some repair dudes upp ;_)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Don't be mad that your components aren't working correctly.
> Did you notice it starting with the patch?


pre-patch i didnt experience those kind of frames when the round would start...

i would get as low as mid teens till about 5mins in and then it would go in the mid 50's to 60's frames ..

ohh btw has anyone tried a ps3 controller to fly jets and choppers in bf3?

kinda want to get better at flying and i wanted oppinion on how it is with a ps3 controller
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What do you guys think the REAL ping is in bf3? I typically am around 10-50ms ping since I'm here at school and we have nutso internet here. I can't believe how much rubberbanding is going on and the amount of ping actually in the game. I can duck behind stuff for a good few seconds then I'll get sniped from the person behind the wall or whatever that shot at me like 4-5seconds ago...it doesn't make sense. I'm getting when I've got a 10ms ping, it reality its more like 1000-1500ms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering giving up the game...BF3 was supposed to be realistic...I don't see getting sniped while behind a wall that I should have died a few seconds ago as realistic. You can experience it on almost any server with either the m26 MASS or buck. 1-shot-1kill but after you fire, its a good 1-2seconds before the person actually drops and you get credit for the kill...its so dumb..


same here ... i've started to experience it more and more since the last patch

even with 30ping to a server and i lag like i have 300 or plus ping... :S and yet theres nobody on the server with over 70ping...

yesterday we played with a couple ocners and it would happen to all of us where we would get kills 3 - 5 seconds after we shot at someone LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I love BF3! Don't no why it sucks....


really loving that massive lag even with a good or decent computer and low ping.. love dying behind cover 5 seconds after that person shot at you? and random stupid bad luck deaths and so on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> You can still maintain a high K/D ratio and implement plenty of teamwork. I revive, supply, and support constantly. I just don't do it when i'm going to for certain get killed which doesn't help either me or the person i'm reviving. Yesterday on karkand was pretty awesome. Tank came up through the ram from warehouse where i had C4, i detonated but only disabled him. My engy in my squad is right there locked with a javelin...and BOOM.


gotta love the overpowered easy mode missile...

rpg ftw!!!

the javelin from before the patch were just right.. right now they are too op even without a soflam..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Hmm. Set my graphical settings back to max, and I am getting much to high fps and much to low v-ram usage compared to the norm. Trying a bf3 restart. Any clues as to what might be causeing it. It's like the stuff doesn't load up until I'm right a-top it.

Edit: Fixed with restart.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What do you guys think the REAL ping is in bf3? I typically am around 10-50ms ping since I'm here at school and we have nutso internet here. I can't believe how much rubberbanding is going on and the amount of ping actually in the game. I can duck behind stuff for a good few seconds then I'll get sniped from the person behind the wall or whatever that shot at me like 4-5seconds ago...it doesn't make sense. I'm getting when I've got a 10ms ping, it reality its more like 1000-1500ms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering giving up the game...BF3 was supposed to be realistic...I don't see getting sniped while behind a wall that I should have died a few seconds ago as realistic. You can experience it on almost any server with either the m26 MASS or buck. 1-shot-1kill but after you fire, its a good 1-2seconds before the person actually drops and you get credit for the kill...its so dumb..


Its bad net coding, Hit reg is terrible with this game, even on low ping servers I dye behind a wall. Very frustrating when someone fully suppresses you ,you go for cover just to die behind a wall.

I'm one of four leaders of a clan with 31 members, guess how many still play? me and 3 new members others haven't played for months! Coming Sniper Elite V2 and Max Payne 3 I'l probably be gone as well.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Hmm. Set my graphical settings back to max, and I am getting much to high fps and much to low v-ram usage compared to the norm. Trying a bf3 restart. Any clues as to what might be causeing it. It's like the stuff doesn't load up until I'm right a-top it.


bf3 suxx


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> gotta love the overpowered easy mode missile...
> rpg ftw!!!
> the javelin from before the patch were just right.. right now they are too op even without a soflam..


It is indeed overpowered but the trade off is having to lock on. Most of the time when i'm shooting a tank it needs to be at that instant. Which is why i never use the javelin. On the other hand dodging javelins isn't hard for me in a city. On something like firestorm it sucks. Though on that karkand map i never heard an incoming missile alert and kept getting hit. Idk whether the new patch has something to do with it or what.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> ohh btw has anyone tried a ps3 controller to fly jets and choppers in bf3?
> 
> kinda want to get better at flying and i wanted oppinion on how it is with a ps3 controller


I've tried it, I am sooo much better without the controller and just with M+KB.


----------



## OverClocker55

WTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! look at msi afterburner in the picture.. top left white letters


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I love BF3! Don't no why it sucks...
> 
> My game disconnected for ~1 minute because of my brother getting on Youtube @1080p, and about 9 enemies came up to me with knives, C4, and clay-mores and I couldn't die. It was awesome how pissed they got.


In your pic are you using fxaa injector and if so how do you set it up? Oh and has anyone been banned for using it?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I love BF3! Don't no why it sucks...
> 
> My game disconnected for ~1 minute because of my brother getting on Youtube @1080p, and about 9 enemies came up to me with knives, C4, and clay-mores and I couldn't die. It was awesome how pissed they got.
> 
> 
> 
> In your pic are you using fxaa injector and if so how do you set it up? Oh and has anyone been banned for using it?
Click to expand...

nope really easy to setup and PB doesn't ban


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

I might have to try this FXAA injector mod

Can you easily disable the color tweaks and just use the AA ?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nope really easy to setup and PB doesn't ban


Link a guide/installation if you dont mind?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I might have to try this FXAA injector mod
> 
> Can you easily disable the color tweaks and just use the AA ?


its either double or nothing..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nope really easy to setup and PB doesn't ban
> 
> 
> 
> Link a guide/installation if you dont mind?
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFO66iABpYc


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFO66iABpYc


Thanks. Which author is the one you are using by?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That's a high fan speed or gpu usage, whatever it is.

Also, had a truely great sniper game, no body-shot kills, and only 2 hits that were not headshots. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29740577/1/230809634/


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> I might have to try this FXAA injector mod
> Can you easily disable the color tweaks and just use the AA ?


To disable the color, press the pause break button.

To the guy wanting it, look at overclocker 55's sig. You just have to download some files and put the files in where the .exe for BF3 is.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFO66iABpYc
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Which author is the one you are using by?
Click to expand...

any.. u can ajust it


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFO66iABpYc


you should use 7zip instead.

thanks i might have to try rhis


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFO66iABpYc
> 
> 
> 
> you should use 7zip instead.
> 
> thanks i might have to try rhis
Click to expand...

yep


----------



## raptorxrx

Alright boys. Here is my situation.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/raptorxrx/weapons/370191413/pc/

The MASS is almost my top gun. Unacceptable. Tell me a different gun to use. lol

Keep in mind, I have always used the MASS and I'm not going to stop using it just because EA screwed it up. Even though I still use it, what else would you recommend..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

M98b. Well for you, sv98.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> M98b. Well for you, sv98.


dont forget to suggest a red dot sight on his sv98








lets be aggresive shall we


----------



## raptorxrx

^I'm tryin to learn aggressive, but I suck at it... Maybe eventually.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont forget to suggest a 12x scope on his sv98


I forgot that, you're right.


----------



## Bradford1040

I am confused on the patch everyone is talking about, when was it released? I don't remember any patch installing lately?

Plus I see allot of you complaining about lag kills, which also resemble what has been pissing me off with the game lately, and that is shots that seem to kill you behind walls and I can say that a few are maybe do to lag but it is the one shot kill behind the wall when I never was out from behind the wall, and the kill cam shows the guy shooting from a impossible angle. Say in metro at the stairwell locker area and you are on the other side of the map and the guy gets you from shooting at the bottom of the stairs with a sub machine like a mp7. or my other fav. watching kill cam and he is firing and reloading at the same time and the gun is still firing and he is getting kills on the kill list or even the weapon pointing at the ceiling and he is camping and just nailing others that cant get a shot at him, I would tip my hat if it just was a great spot but the physics of his angle tell me the shot is not able to be made unless he is firing through 10ft of concrete


----------



## xxkedzxx

I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


lol

clip in and out? you mean spawn out of nowhere? I have had them drop right out of the sky on me. I killed one cheater one time and his mission it seemed after that was to just kill me repeatedly


----------



## BradleyW

I miss the in-game stats on weapons such as range, damage and accuracy. I have no idea how good a wep is till i use it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Pilot got our chopper stuck on the carrier. It was pretty much like this for most of the match.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Alright boys. Here is my situation.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/raptorxrx/weapons/370191413/pc/
> The MASS is almost my top gun. Unacceptable. Tell me a different gun to use. lol
> Keep in mind, I have always used the MASS and I'm not going to stop using it just because EA screwed it up. Even though I still use it, what else would you recommend..


check out the M26 DART


----------



## KenjiS

I'm hopping on in a short bit


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone want to help me get this kid banned he was using aimbot and killing everyone from spawn even players in tanks. Pleease take the time to report him

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Jonny_Greenwood1/stats/316971653/

Also how do I change the minimap somehow mine zoomed all the way out and it shows the entire map


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone want to help me get this kid banned he was using aimbot and killing everyone from spawn even players in tanks. Pleease take the time to report him
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Jonny_Greenwood1/stats/316971653/
> Also how do I change the minimap somehow mine zoomed all the way out and it shows the entire map


Default I think it's "N" to change your minimap


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^I'm tryin to learn aggressive, but I suck at it... Maybe eventually.


practice your aim first in tdm and then go up the ladder of aggresiveness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I forgot that, you're right.


12x scope or iron sight as long as he push with the team to the m-com hes doing the right thing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> I am confused on the patch everyone is talking about, when was it released? I don't remember any patch installing lately?
> Plus I see allot of you complaining about lag kills, which also resemble what has been pissing me off with the game lately, and that is shots that seem to kill you behind walls and I can say that a few are maybe do to lag but it is the one shot kill behind the wall when I never was out from behind the wall, and the kill cam shows the guy shooting from a impossible angle. Say in metro at the stairwell locker area and you are on the other side of the map and the guy gets you from shooting at the bottom of the stairs with a sub machine like a mp7. or my other fav. watching kill cam and he is firing and reloading at the same time and the gun is still firing and he is getting kills on the kill list or even the weapon pointing at the ceiling and he is camping and just nailing others that cant get a shot at him, I would tip my hat if it just was a great spot but the physics of his angle tell me the shot is not able to be made unless he is firing through 10ft of concrete


march 29 they released a patch that changed so many things with the game it basicly became a new game that is worse then it was before said patch.. now the issues about dying behind covers are worse then they were pre-patch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.
> Sent from my DROIDX


the issue isnt that in itself.. the person shooting you would put the last bullet needed for the kill then you run behind cover and then the kill register... and it now register a couple secs after the last bullet was fired
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> check out the M26 DART


no need to have more dart users... we have enough of those around the battlefield allready
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone want to help me get this kid banned he was using aimbot and killing everyone from spawn even players in tanks. Pleease take the time to report him
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Jonny_Greenwood1/stats/316971653/
> Also how do I change the minimap somehow mine zoomed all the way out and it shows the entire map


obvious cheater is obvious

and the minimap is N or b when its zoomed.. something of the sort .. but mess around with those two buttons you will figure it out


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yeah, I would say he is a cheater.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah, I would say he is a cheater.


8% general accuracy yet he has 2000spm ... sure... a player of that caliber should be in the 30% general accuracy ...

but his aimbot his weak for sure.. he should have 100% hit kill ratio


----------



## jackeyjoe

Hrm... I've just switched to two 6950's(from a single GTX570), I now remember why I switched back to nvidia. What are the best drivers for BF3 right now?


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> clip in and out? you mean spawn out of nowhere? I have had them drop right out of the sky on me. I killed one cheater one time and his mission it seemed after that was to just kill me repeatedly
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to explain it. Usually happens when theyre being shot and right before death. The character model seems to disappear for a split second then reappear

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 8% general accuracy yet he has 2000spm ... sure... a player of that caliber should be in the 30% general accuracy ...
> but his aimbot his weak for sure.. he should have 100% hit kill ratio


He fires random bullets to lower his accuracy.


----------



## redalert

Is it just me or ever since the big patch came out, all of the LMG's seem inaccurate as hell?


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

I wish people went on the OCN server.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/OCN-BF3-Conquest-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-Back-to-Karkand-24-7/


----------



## Mattb2e

I would, but I dont have B2K


----------



## BeardedJesus

Twas a few good games tonight folks







Just incase you didn't already know my BF3 nick is CeltS_Hobo


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> He fires random bullets to lower his accuracy.


they should know how to hide their aimbot better ... because its so obvious


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Twas a few good games tonight folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase you didn't already know my BF3 nick is CeltS_Hobo


Aha, it's you. Didn't recognize you because of the different name.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Twas a few good games tonight folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just incase you didn't already know my BF3 nick is CeltS_Hobo


mine is Th0ngMedic


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Is it just me or ever since the big patch came out, all of the LMG's seem inaccurate as hell?


I think it's you i had 19 kills with the m240 on karkand, a lot of them at sniping distance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PathOfTheRighteousMan*
> 
> I wish people went on the OCN server.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/OCN-BF3-Conquest-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-Back-to-Karkand-24-7/


I dislike 32 man but ill start playing there later this week.


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh im done for the night

Couldnt even spawn without getting shot or grenaded, i was pumping rounds into people then watching them turn and 1 shot kill me with headshots... Even when i had already put 3 rounds from my SKS into their chest or head


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Aha, it's you. Didn't recognize you because of the different name.


Aye I didn't think you would hehe have you guys got a TS server or something, I hate not being able to use coms


----------



## cruelntention

any of the OCN servers hardcore? can't stand dumping a whole clip into someone to have them turn around and one shot me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Aye I didn't think you would hehe have you guys got a TS server or something, I hate not being able to use coms


scutzi128.selfip.net No port, no pass.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> scutzi128.selfip.net No port, no pass.


Nice one got it bookmarked there, I'll hit you guys up tommorow once i get a bit of free time.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hrm... I've just switched to two 6950's(from a single GTX570), I now remember why I switched back to nvidia. What are the best drivers for BF3 right now?


For AMD cards?

I use the latest Nvidia. After the patch the game felt sluggish with 285 drivers

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> clip in and out? you mean spawn out of nowhere? I have had them drop right out of the sky on me. I killed one cheater one time and his mission it seemed after that was to just kill me repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how to explain it. Usually happens when theyre being shot and right before death. The character model seems to disappear for a split second then reappear
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX
Click to expand...

oh yea that I have seen allot! I at first thought it was a lag but it was only happening with the really good players and the Admin believe it or not. I am so not happy with cheats and wish there was a way to prove it so bad

PS I would also like if you guys and gals would play on the OCN server it is always empty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-High-Ticket-Count-BF3-B2K-Maps/

BTW add me on ORIGIN or your battle log friends if you wish Bradford1040 is my gamer name everywhere (all clients)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruelntention*
> 
> any of the OCN servers hardcore? can't stand dumping a whole clip into someone to have them turn around and one shot me.


the problem exist in hardcore but its less obvious due to less health to begin with


----------



## calavera

Actually the disappearing for a split second has happened a few times since the new patch. DICE seriously messed it up big time with this new patch. I get random disconnects (memory leak?) more than ever. Freaking teleporting ninjas, paper tanks, plain ******ed over the top suppression effects.


----------



## Bradford1040

another way of telling a person is cheating it seems is looking on there profile and seeing there kill assists, that could be a big proven thing I think?

plus I do not like the patch it seems cause when the game locks up or server drops me or crashes the video driver it shows up as a quit in scoring! I now have 24% quit and have only quit a handful of times


----------



## Xristo

nobodys happy with the new patch ? works fine for me .. i never get drop outs or crashes n stuff

Most important thing is to have all your hardware stable and have a good internet connection ..


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> nobodys happy with the new patch ? works fine for me .. i never get drop outs or crashes n stuff
> 
> Most important thing is to have all your hardware stable and have a good internet connection ..


trust me both are, PC is rock stable other than the nvidia drivers lately lol, and T1 dedicated lines for internet is about the best stability you can get in that.

The problem seems more so to be (with the new patch that is) lagging and appalling cheating affects


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> another way of telling a person is cheating it seems is looking on there profile and seeing there kill assists, that could be a big proven thing I think?
> plus I do not like the patch it seems cause when the game locks up or server drops me or crashes the video driver it shows up as a quit in scoring! I now have 24% quit and have only quit a handful of times


telling a cheater by his kill assist?

can you go further on that thought
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> nobodys happy with the new patch ? works fine for me .. i never get drop outs or crashes n stuff
> Most important thing is to have all your hardware stable and have a good internet connection ..


let me guess you barely play 1hour per week right?


----------



## Xristo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> another way of telling a person is cheating it seems is looking on there profile and seeing there kill assists, that could be a big proven thing I think?
> plus I do not like the patch it seems cause when the game locks up or server drops me or crashes the video driver it shows up as a quit in scoring! I now have 24% quit and have only quit a handful of times
> 
> 
> 
> telling a cheater by his kill assist?
> 
> can you go further on that thought
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> nobodys happy with the new patch ? works fine for me .. i never get drop outs or crashes n stuff
> Most important thing is to have all your hardware stable and have a good internet connection ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me guess you barely play 1hour per week right?
Click to expand...

actually i play many hours a day =) sometimes 5 or 6

i get sometimes - Disconnected from EA online or Connection timed out but 90% of the time it doesnt do it for me .. maybe because im in australia and im using pretty quick internet so yeah .

Remember it could be your ISP or just a crappy connection .. that doesnt help when its trying to monitor 64 players .. it obviously kicks you for a reason , it then puts the next person in line into play ..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> actually i play many hours a day =) sometimes 5 or 6
> i get sometimes - Disconnected from EA online or Connection timed out but 90% of the time it doesnt do it for me .. maybe because im in australia and im using pretty quick internet so yeah .
> Remember it could be your ISP or just a crappy connection .. that doesnt help when its trying to monitor 64 players .. it obviously kicks you for a reason , it then puts the next person in line into play ..


so the random bad luck deaths in mid air in the choppers is related to my internet connections?

or the bad netcode too?

or the subpar hit detection too?

i guess i need to advise my isp that ill be looking for something better


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so the random bad luck deaths in mid air in the choppers is related to my internet connections?
> or the bad netcode too?
> or the subpar hit detection too?
> i guess i need to advise my isp that ill be looking for something better


I must admit I'm not experiencing all the same issues as others seem to be, the bad luck stuff has been there from the start and the client side hit detection covers most of it, just joining a server with low ping isn't enough - every one on the server has to have a low ping. If yours is low and you interact with with a high/unstable ping player then there's going to be a pronounced effect still. For me though it seems to be the servers, our clan has a 32 and 16 man so I'm mostly on those and no one has ever turned around after I've seen my clip go into them, they always die when I expect them to and once I've seen the blood spray from a headshot and got nothing, that may even of been in a 64 man, I can't remember (and I have close to 2000 kills with sniper rifles). I'm suspecting part of the reason we have client side hit detection is because if the servers had to deal with that as well a 64 man game would be truly un-playable.


----------



## kcuestag

Awesome, EA/DICE broke the EA Backend servers for 1 hour already and none of us can play, it's feels so good when you fill up your own server early in the morning and have all that work ruined later due to EA's stupidity...
 











Least you could have done is warn us on battlelog prior to this "Maintenance", not AFTER everything is broken already.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Awesome, EA/DICE broke the EA Backend servers for 1 hour already and none of us can play, it's feels so good when you fill up your own server early in the morning and have all that work ruined later due to EA's stupidity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Least you could have done is warn us on battlelog prior to this "Maintenance", not AFTER everything is broken already.


Hahahaha never seen this before very very funny

you were disconected from EA online(1) whenever trying to join most servers all morning, but I did manage to join a few euro servers and they were pretty much un playable with horrific lag, rubber banding and mass team disconnections. Forumfield kids went berserk. What a mess EA/Dice what a mess.
I doubt the servers will be running stable again for quite some time yet as I have been playing for around 10-20 minutes only to be disconnected with the same error message on several different servers only a few minutes ago.


----------



## kcuestag

They should work now, our server went from 0 to 64 in like 2 minutes, was pretty epic to watch it fill so fast.


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> They should work now, our server went from 0 to 64 in like 2 minutes, was pretty epic to watch it fill so fast.


Nice that is good to hear! I'm off then to give it another try, fingers crossed.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> another way of telling a person is cheating it seems is looking on there profile and seeing there kill assists, that could be a big proven thing I think?
> plus I do not like the patch it seems cause when the game locks up or server drops me or crashes the video driver it shows up as a quit in scoring! I now have 24% quit and have only quit a handful of times
> 
> 
> 
> telling a cheater by his kill assist?
> 
> can you go further on that thought
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xristo*
> 
> nobodys happy with the new patch ? works fine for me .. i never get drop outs or crashes n stuff
> Most important thing is to have all your hardware stable and have a good internet connection ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let me guess you barely play 1hour per week right?
Click to expand...

I was kinda asking a opinion, but if the guy has 3000 kills and only 4 assits I would kinda think aimbot? No?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hrm... I've just switched to two 6950's(from a single GTX570), I now remember why I switched back to nvidia. What are the best drivers for BF3 right now?


I'm using RC11, that's with a 7970 though. Couple of the guys I'm in TS with all the time are liking 12.3 and they have 6970's and 6950's.

Have a funny





And I agree with Bradford. Everybody should shoot rubber bullets like me.







Honestly though the low kill assists theory might have worked for detecting cheaters early on but all they have to do is turn the bot off for a few rounds here and there and it throws that out of the water. Plus a lot of the cheaters haven't been cheating since they started, they just started last week or whenever the cry babies decided they might as well too since everybody that was killing them was a hacker.


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hrm... I've just switched to two 6950's(from a single GTX570), I now remember why I switched back to nvidia. What are the best drivers for BF3 right now?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using RC11, that's with a 7970 though. Couple of the guys I'm in TS with all the time are liking 12.3 and they have 6970's and 6950's.
> 
> Have a funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree with Bradford. Everybody should shoot rubber bullets like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though the low kill assists theory might have worked for detecting cheaters early on but all they have to do is turn the bot off for a few rounds here and there and it throws that out of the water. Plus a lot of the cheaters haven't been cheating since they started, they just started last week or whenever the cry babies decided they might as well too since everybody that was killing them was a hacker.
Click to expand...

True, didn't think of that! But that was why I asked if it would be a tell tale sign or not.

I really hate sounding like a winning noob, as I am 40 years old lol. But I really love the thought of the game and have had some real fun times on it! But the cheats are really ruining it, if any one can design a anticheat do it, or I have been thinking about starting a server myself but don't know enough how! I have the bandwidth, as previous stated I have multi T1 lines and can put a server together, I have a sr2 board just have not needed it yet!

Tell the truth I would be playing right now but I am really just sick of the bs, but maybe all of us non-cheaters can join ocn servers they have a few it seems


----------



## ntherblast

I see they still didn't fix the random bad luck dying, dropping from 1 foot and taking huge damage, and when I unload an entire clip into someone knowing 100% they all landed just for the other guy to turn around and 1 shot me


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I see they still didn't fix the random bad luck dying, dropping from 1 foot and taking huge damage, and when I unload an entire clip into someone knowing 100% they all landed just for the other guy to turn around and 1 shot me


jeez so I have a question, you don't think that is a cheater? Its the coding or hitbox problem from the game?

I have been complaining about the same thing for weeks and everyone keeps saying the patch stuff, and I was always screaming cheating! am I wrong and this is not cheating it is a game problem? I don't want to report people if they are not doing wrong so I really would like to know,

I know some are cheating, and some is do to game glitches and or lag. I would just like to know if this patch has anything to do with your last words ( I unload an entire clip into someone knowing 100% they all landed just for the other guy to turn around and 1 shot me) cause that has been happening to me allot! Plus the servers I have been playing on I think are cheating as well the auto balance seems to put the same guys on the wining team in a pattern 2wins 1lose 2wins 1lose and the wins are just flat out ridiculousness like base raping in one min. and sniping with mp7s and such

Plus what is up with the DART that thing seems to be unbelievable range and one shot kills each time


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> True, didn't think of that! But that was why I asked if it would be a tell tale sign or not.
> I really hate sounding like a winning noob, as I am 40 years old lol. But I really love the thought of the game and have had some real fun times on it! But the cheats are really ruining it, if any one can design a anticheat do it, or I have been thinking about starting a server myself but don't know enough how! I have the bandwidth, as previous stated I have multi T1 lines and can put a server together, I have a sr2 board just have not needed it yet!
> Tell the truth I would be playing right now but I am really just sick of the bs, but maybe all of us non-cheaters can join ocn servers they have a few it seems


Unfortunately you can't set up your own server. It must be rented from an EA approved vendor. Setting one up is pretty easy to start with. Once you get into procon layers and plugins it get's a little more challenging. The hard part though is keeping one populated and admining it.

The biggest anit-cheat in BF3 are the server admins but with admin tools leaving alot to be disired it's a tough job. The most obvious cheaters that make everyone rage really aren't a problem, just a minor annoyance for a couple of minutes at most on a well admined server. The smart and careful cheaters are a problem but really they are the few. It's a great game, and yes it has it's problems like all things but I'm just not going to let the few cry baby cheaters ruin it for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I see they still didn't fix the random bad luck dying, dropping from 1 foot and taking huge damage, and when I unload an entire clip into someone knowing 100% they all landed just for the other guy to turn around and 1 shot me


The random deaths are much better then they used to be. Still present but much better.

@ Bradford. When I read that I don't think cheater. I think 1) What's your ping & download/upload speeds. Mine are usually great but when they go to crap so does the lag and my hit detection. 2) Are you sure your not running higher settings then your system can handle. Just seems like a way too common problem of people thinking their system can handle higher settings then it actually can. Then besides that the game can just plain be glitchy sometimes. What you see and what your opponent is seeing don't always sync even if you both have good setups and good conections, especially in fast paced close quarters stuff. More often then not it does but every now and then you just have to laugh one off.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> 
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.


Someone can still be MVP with a k:d like that, BF favors teamwork and going for the objectives. Although on a TDM it wouldn't be amazing, still positive k:d you are benefiting the team.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkillzKillz*
> 
> I don't understand how some people finish games with say... 40 kills and 30 deaths and say "hey that was a great game"
> Let's look at that for a moment. *30* deaths? That's a LOT of dying. That's a lot of time spent off the Battlefield. If you think about it, there are several unforgivable mistakes in there that resulted in a death. Pointless things like spawning on a squadmate who's getting shot at, or running into an open field with 5 enemies right in front of you, or my favorite: trying to be Rambo with 14% health left. Even if your score is a million, that's just dying way too much.
> 
> 
> 
> When I'm playing on smaller servers(e.g. metro, any rush/TDM game) I usually die a lot, simply due to the nature of my playstyle... when I play I rush really really hard, this usually leads to me getting behind of heaps of people(as an example I ended up behind the other teams spawn in TDM last night and got 10 or so kills) or I get one kill and die(usually happens). If I have just above 1:1 I'm quite happy... plus, I always have some friends behind me who can revive me
Click to expand...

If you have a good squad and coordinated you can turn a 40:30 k:d into a 40:15, just with the backup of your squad and revives. If you want to have high k:d and lone wolf it, you just have to be good.

That new suppression really screws you over for close quarters TDM. I played several noshar canal games running m40a5 with 4x scope just running and gunning, did pretty well after I got the hang of it but some of the shots I should have had totally failed because of that suppression effect. I was in the zone there for a while, then I switched to another canal server tried to do the same thing and did badly. My ping was about 90 on the first server, went through about 5 matches there, then switched to the other server with about 40 ping and did terribly. Dunno if I was just zoned in for the laggier server, or perhaps the other server had better players. Maybe I finally hit the wall and was becoming tired (was about 2:00 am by then).









ALSO 2 games I played on some normal metro server never even registered on battelog, like I never even played them. Maybe the server got taken down? Dunno that was pretty lame though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Someone can still be MVP with a k:d like that, BF favors teamwork and going for the objectives. Although on a TDM it wouldn't be amazing, still positive k:d you are benefiting the team.
> If you have a good squad and coordinated you can turn a 40:30 k:d into a 40:15, just with the backup of your squad and revives. If you want to have high k:d and lone wolf it, you just have to be good.
> That new suppression really screws you over for close quarters TDM. I played several noshar canal games running m40a5 with 4x scope just running and gunning, did pretty well after I got the hang of it but some of the shots I should have had totally failed because of that suppression effect. I was in the zone there for a while, then I switched to another canal server tried to do the same thing and did badly. My ping was about 90 on the first server, went through about 5 matches there, then switched to the other server with about 40 ping and did terribly. Dunno if I was just zoned in for the laggier server, or perhaps the other server had better players. Maybe I finally hit the wall and was becoming tired (was about 2:00 am by then).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO 2 games I played on some normal metro server never even registered on battelog, like I never even played them. Maybe the server got taken down? Dunno that was pretty lame though.


i guess i was the dedicated medic to my squad mates on that game

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29624308/1/338586921/

look at my horrible k/d ... and look at fat_jet_dude's k/d

yet im high up the ladder because i kept reviving

and i didnt play medic the whole round neither

ohh and couple that with massive 1000ping from one dude on that server made gameplay horrible on that server

LOL


----------



## Blackops_2

Nice avatar on Battlelog. MK12 is my favorite DMR weapon. I have one, just haven't added the brake yet. So fun to shoot.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Nice avatar on Battlelog. MK12 is my favorite DMR weapon. I have one, just haven't added the brake yet. So fun to shoot.


ty

and i havent had the chance to shoot anything in real life yet

LOL

but i think if i fire something it will end up being a bolt action riffle


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So from what I hear there was a server patch or something today?


----------



## redalert

The recon class could use this in BF3


----------



## Bradford1040

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So from what I hear there was a server patch or something today?


How would we know? Is it something that we download or is it not on the user end?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I just got that from the posts I read in here, so... I guess not.


----------



## digitally

i came across people with their "magically overpowered" M9/Glock17 1 bullet to the head with 100hp and i died. Lag? Bad Detection? Cheat? bleh


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bradford1040*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I don't need bullets to follow me around corners. Also, other players seem to clip in and out at certain areas on Metro: top of the front stairs.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> clip in and out? you mean spawn out of nowhere? I have had them drop right out of the sky on me. I killed one cheater one time and his mission it seemed after that was to just kill me repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure how to explain it. Usually happens when theyre being shot and right before death. The character model seems to disappear for a split second then reappear
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh yea that I have seen allot! I at first thought it was a lag but it was only happening with the really good players and the Admin believe it or not. I am so not happy with cheats and wish there was a way to prove it so bad
> 
> PS I would also like if you guys and gals would play on the OCN server it is always empty
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-High-Ticket-Count-BF3-B2K-Maps/
> 
> BTW add me on ORIGIN or your battle log friends if you wish Bradford1040 is my gamer name everywhere (all clients)
Click to expand...

Sounds good, mate. I'll give it a go.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Blackops_2

Tried aggressive recon thing and didn't do to well. Seems i had to lead too much for open sights. Anyhow switched to the p90 and had some fun lol granted this was on metro 600 tickets with about 30 people or so. 50rds in the p90 is deadly.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29832131/1/241782590/


----------



## Nocturin

I <3 the P90. It's been my favorite gun in almost every modern FPS.

In BF3, that default "extended" mag of 41 bullets doesn't hurt either. It's just a tad slower firing than the MP7 and I don't have to sacrifice a attachment slot for extended mags.

Best of both worlds really, and tears up some CQB with hipfire + lazer.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Tried aggressive recon thing and didn't do to well. Seems i had to lead too much for open sights. Anyhow switched to the p90 and had some fun lol granted this was on metro 600 tickets with about 30 people or so. 50rds in the p90 is deadly.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/29832131/1/241782590/


Aggressive recon (with the bolt rifles) is so "hit or miss"







lol, you really have to be dead on to do it well, it is also very important to not be suppressed because your accuracy degrades terribly and you already have very little margin for error. It can definitely be fun if you get good though, 1 shot for everyone. Probably why I like the 870 so much, it's quite a bit more forgiving with misses, quick follow up shots and can get a decent amount of range + it has the same stopping power or more than the bolts. (just have to be close enough)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I <3 the P90. It's been my favorite gun in almost every modern FPS.
> In BF3, that default "extended" mag of 41 bullets doesn't hurt either. It's just a tad slower firing than the MP7 and I don't have to sacrifice a attachment slot for extended mags.
> Best of both worlds really, and tears up some CQB with hipfire + lazer.


have you tried to PP-19? I think it does more damage than the P90 and the MP7. I still have not unlocked it on my new account I hate playing Rush mode.


----------



## Methodical

Hey, I was playing BF3 yesterday (64 players) and man that was some good fun; my first 64 player game. I was a support soldier being a rookie at this. Question. What type of gun are some of these guys using that's 1 or 2 shots and you're dead? Hell, I couldn't pull the trigger good enough before I was dead. I'm sure part of it is that they are quicker and or more experienced, but there were a few times where I was hitting them, at least I think I was, with the machine gun and they would not die and then 1, 2 and I was dead

I did get a couple new attachments and the C4. I'm at the bottom, but in time I should work my way up. The squad I was on was pretty good, so that help me, too.

Al


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> have you tried to PP-19? I think it does more damage than the P90 and the MP7. I still have not unlocked it on my new account I hate playing Rush mode.


is the PP-19 a non-B2K gun? I haven't unlocked it yet and I'm almost the 1st corporal rank, but I don't know which kit it's attached too. I don't have B2K yet and it doesn't look I'll be able to get it this paycheck either. If it is, that sucks, because I want to play with the L85A2, the FAMAS, and now the PP-19. Or I could've unlocked it and never gave it a shot.

I'll have to check when I play tonight







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey, I was playing BF3 yesterday (64 players) and man that was some good fun; my first 64 player game. I was a support soldier being a rookie at this. Question. What type of gun are some of these guys using that's 1 or 2 shots and you're dead? Hell, I couldn't pull the trigger good enough before I was dead. I'm sure part of it is that they are quicker and or more experienced, but there were a few times where I was hitting them, at least I think I was, with the machine gun and they would not die and then 1, 2 and I was dead
> I did get a couple new attachments and the C4. I'm at the bottom, but in time I should work my way up. The squad I was on was pretty good, so that help me, too.
> Al


You've experienced the bane of client-side hit detection. They've already seen and shot you by the time you see and shoot at them. It still happens plenty frequently to me, and I was playing so bad yesterday it just made me so frustrated that I had to quit and go try out the Cities-In-Motion game I got from that paradox survey. That made me angry too so I moved onto DX:HR and got frustrated with that. Then I just went to bed.

tl;dr
it happens to the best(and worst) of us.
pick a gun that your good with, and stick with it. I try not to use my best guns unless I'm taking a beat down and need a little pick-me-up to even the competition.


----------



## redalert

yeah its B2K gun


----------



## ntherblast

Do people still play bad company 2 on pc? Are there many servers? I feel like reinstalling it


----------



## Fr0sty

pp-19 = b2k gun and its epic










btw does anyone have some drivers to recommend for ps3 controller for pc


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Do people still play bad company 2 on pc? Are there many servers? I feel like reinstalling it


When I last played it(right after BF3 was released) there wasn't many servers left... I'd love to get back into it though, that game was more fun overall imo







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pp-19 = b2k gun and its epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw does anyone have some drivers to recommend for ps3 controller for pc


Hrm... I think it's a compromise gun, it has the same sized magazine as the P90 but handles better and more like the MP7(which is totally boss with extended mags btw).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Do people still play bad company 2 on pc? Are there many servers? I feel like reinstalling it
> 
> 
> 
> When I last played it(right after BF3 was released) there wasn't many servers left... I'd love to get back into it though, that game was more fun overall imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pp-19 = b2k gun and its epic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw does anyone have some drivers to recommend for ps3 controller for pc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hrm... I think it's a compromise gun, it has the same sized magazine as the P90 but handles better and more like the MP7(which is totally boss with extended mags btw).
Click to expand...

There's a ton of BC2 servers still! Game still rocks! LOVE HC in BC2! I have way more fun in bc2 than bf3 hands down.


----------



## snoball

May have finally figured this game out. Damn my stats are on the rise.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> May have finally figured this game out. Damn my stats are on the rise.






I never knew you could bring it up in a graph like that before









I wish my K/D had stayed as high as I't was at the start but it seems pretty consistent.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> When I last played it(right after BF3 was released) there wasn't many servers left... I'd love to get back into it though, that game was more fun overall imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm... I think it's a compromise gun, it has the same sized magazine as the P90 but handles better and more like the MP7(which is totally boss with extended mags btw).


PP-19 55 magazine but it does less damage P90 damage 20 and 10 pp19 damage 16.7 and 9.1. I could never do good with the P90, I had much better success with PP19


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> There's a ton of BC2 servers still! Game still rocks! LOVE HC in BC2! I have way more fun in bc2 than bf3 hands down.


I should play it again sometime... mind you I don't think I'll be able to fly in it at all, too used to ARMA II and BF3's flying physics







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> PP-19 55 magazine but it does less damage P90 damage 20 and 10 pp19 damage 16.7 and 9.1. I could never do good with the P90, I had much better success with PP19


Yeah... I could never figure out the handling for the P90, it just felt wrong after using the MP7 so much(it's still my top gun). I didn't mind the PP-19 but I could never use it a lot, I just love the MP7 soo much


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ty
> and i havent had the chance to shoot anything in real life yet
> LOL
> but i think if i fire something it will end up being a bolt action riffle


I recommend you fire a weapon as soon as you can. It gives you such a different perspective on things.

I shot a shotgun and a glock 17 a few weeks ago, and let me tell if someone takes me at gunpoint and wants my money.... they will get it.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I recommend you fire a weapon as soon as you can. It gives you such a different perspective on things.
> I shot a shotgun and a glock 17 a few weeks ago, and let me tell if someone takes me at gunpoint and wants my money.... they will get it.


Sometimes the strict UK and Irish gun laws make me sad, I want to shoot some guns NOW!







The only gun I've ever shot is a .22 rifle


----------



## snoball

Battlefield with friends = fun wins
Battlefield alone = worst game ever designed.

Pubbing alone is like trying to convince a Muslim to eat pork, impossible.


----------



## Anth0789

I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Battlefield with friends = fun wins
> Battlefield alone = worst game ever designed.
> Pubbing alone is like trying to convince a Muslim to eat pork, impossible.


I have never played with voice communications and still own


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


I know how you feel I was on a 0-20+ losing streak not too long ago. Stupid squad death match


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have never played with voice communications and still own


you'll be even better with a team. why no voice? I re-purposed an old webcam for my mic. it's not perfect but it works.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


well... I can't tell you how many games I've joined with a good squad on the losing team that ended up winning


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> you'll be even better with a team. why no voice? I re-purposed an old webcam for my mic. it's not perfect but it works.


Mostly because I discontinued use of my headset, and didn't buy a standalone mic yet.


----------



## Nocturin

as in you broke your headset....?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Battlefield with friends = fun wins
> Battlefield alone = worst game ever designed.
> Pubbing alone is like trying to convince a Muslim to eat pork, impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never played with voice communications and still own
Click to expand...

I'm so used to it when I play alone I'm like, "Now what?" We typically roll 4 wide and dominate Rush games. Alone the game just isn't fun. Also, I am so used to having all those perks.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'm so used to it when I play alone I'm like, "Now what?" We typically roll 4 wide and dominate Rush games. Alone the game just isn't fun. Also, I am so used to having all those perks.


2 full squads (talking on TS) on any server is just too much fun. tehehe. I got lucky with those


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> as in you broke your headset....?


No I have a broken pair and a working pair of Razer Carcharias headsets sitting in my closet, but I have a very good pair headphones that I prefer to use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'm so used to it when I play alone I'm like, "Now what?" We typically roll 4 wide and dominate Rush games. Alone the game just isn't fun. Also, I am so used to having all those perks.


Trust me I give myself heart palpitations trying to get a bunch of randoms to work as a team, but I usually am able to win it.

I usually play Karkand, so if my team is bad I can usually carry them in an LAV or a MBT.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


I always look at the tickets make sure it's a balanced game.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

My microphone.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> My microphone.


Mine


----------



## snoball

SO off topic

mine


----------



## Stealth Pyros

On-topic because it's how we VOIP in BF3









Mine. Lets me hear my Mumble voices through my earpiece while gaming in 5.1









http://www.amazon.com/Cyber-Acoustics-AC-840-Internet-Communication/dp/B000GGTSVU/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1335241986&sr=1-1


----------



## EVILNOK

Hopped in the chopper to do some gunning and the server rubberbanded us back into the carrier antenna. Chopper stayed stuck there for the last 100 tickets or so.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I recommend you fire a weapon as soon as you can. It gives you such a different perspective on things.
> I shot a shotgun and a glock 17 a few weeks ago, and let me tell if someone takes me at gunpoint and wants my money.... they will get it.


of course i wouldnt be the guy that says no on principle LOL

i mean its a gun ffs ... it can kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have never played with voice communications and still own


what he meant by that is playing a game with tons of bugs alone is boring

its much more entertaining to watch paint dry alone

btw is there anyone who could help me get a ps3 controller to work with win 7 ???


----------



## Imrac

http://ps3controllerwindows7.com/

I am not kidding.. It is a site... lol


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I recommend you fire a weapon as soon as you can. It gives you such a different perspective on things.
> I shot a shotgun and a glock 17 a few weeks ago, and let me tell if someone takes me at gunpoint and wants my money.... they will get it.
> 
> 
> 
> of course i wouldnt be the guy that says no on principle LOL
> 
> i mean its a gun ffs ... it can kill
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I have never played with voice communications and still own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what he meant by that is playing a game with tons of bugs alone is boring
> 
> its much more entertaining to watch paint dry alone
> 
> *btw is there anyone who could help me get a ps3 controller to work with win 7 ???*
Click to expand...

I used to use xpadder for xbox360 and PS3 controllers. Worked pretty good.
http://xpadder.com/forum4/viewforum.php?f=26
Or are you talking about driver for it to work with windows 7?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> btw is there anyone who could help me get a ps3 controller to work with win 7 ???


Motioninjoy works good, I've used it before for multiple controllers.

http://www.motioninjoy.com/


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


You better get use to it 90% of the servers I see the other team is down by 200-400 tickets. Sometimes i'll join a server and I can't even spawn because the muppets couldn't hold one flag


----------



## Thingamajig

Not quite sure if i've shared this video in this thread yet:






Been posting far too many BF3 videos on my channel as of late. going to cut down i reckon or at least find another game to keep myself entertained.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> what he meant by that is playing a game with tons of bugs alone is boring
> 
> its much more entertaining to watch paint dry alone


I fly on empty servers quite regularly. I like to set myself little challenges and push each choppers limitations as i go. It's fun and useful experience i can use when in the field.


----------



## Kreeker

I really wish there was a way to prevent people from stacking teams, but I don't think there is algorithm in the world that would accomplish this task. There are just too many variables.

I just can't stand people who constantly stack. One of the people on my friends list, although he is decent, has a 4+ W/L ratio which makes is quite evident that he stacks.


----------



## ntherblast

I see dice still hasn't fixed the bug where you get revived and the customize/deply/squad screen stays.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Battlefield with friends = fun wins
> Battlefield alone = worst game ever designed.
> 
> Pubbing alone is like trying to convince a Muslim to eat pork, impossible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I'm starting to hate this because every server and I mean every server I join I'm always on a losing team...


lool, this is quite true. I can't really say I want to play this game all the time, it has it's great moments (mostly when you have a pile of friends working together) and then the rest of the time it is kinda meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> [Trust me I give myself heart palpitations trying to get a bunch of randoms to work as a team, but I usually am able to win it.
> 
> I usually play Karkand, so if my team is bad I can usually carry them in an LAV or a MBT.


It's nearly impossible to direct any of our team when they are randoms. Everyone wants to do their own thing. I spam all sorts of information in the chat about enemy locations and such, sometimes it helps, sometimes it is ignored.

On metro especially, everyone just wants to rambo, or abuse some sort of explosive or camp, so they really like to ignore the chat. Occasionally though one of the fronts will get broken through and i'll spam that they are down stairs, or need help at stairs and when I spawn back in like 15 people are there. This makes me wonder where these 15 people were to begin with... Seems like more than half the team is camping somewhere and they all rush to the broken point, when they should have been pushing it to begin with lol.


----------



## Nocturin

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247824/yt-battlefield-3-gui-concept-2-0/0_70

Vote here with your battlelog login.




I voted. I love the GUI.


----------



## Fr0sty

doesnt seem to work...









maybe its my bluetooth controler that doesnt work?

and no i dont have any other bluetooth device that might interfere or anything.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> doesnt seem to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe its my bluetooth controler that doesnt work?
> and no i dont have any other bluetooth device that might interfere or anything.


test the module with your cell phone to make sure it works.

what happens when you use the USB cable instead?

Is it a sony gamepad or generic?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> test the module with your cell phone to make sure it works.
> what happens when you use the USB cable instead?
> Is it a sony gamepad or generic?


didnt have a usb cable with the controler









and no cellphone to test it out LOL


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> didnt have a usb cable with the controler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and no cellphone to test it out LOL


any 4-pin mini-usb to usb cable should work, IIRC. I don't own a ps3 but I think that's the connection i remember.

and saddness on now cell phone







.

edit: how were you supposed to charge the controller with no usb cable?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247824/yt-battlefield-3-gui-concept-2-0/0_70
> 
> Vote here with your battlelog login.
> 
> I voted. I love the GUI.


Consoles ruined our chances at having this GUI to begin with. It takes cues from BF2 and other BF games, because they did it right... Would be great to see this happen. One of the things I miss the most about BF2's gui is the ability to click on the map, which flag you want to spawn on. Such a simple thing, but missed sooo much.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> any 4-pin mini-usb to usb cable should work, IIRC. I don't own a ps3 but I think that's the connection i remember.
> and saddness on now cell phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> edit: how were you supposed to charge the controller with no usb cable?


exactly... pretty dumb on sony's part ...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Consoles ruined our chances at having this GUI to begin with. It takes cues from BF2 and other BF games, because they did it right... Would be great to see this happen. One of the things I miss the most about BF2's gui is the ability to click on the map, which flag you want to spawn on. Such a simple thing, but missed sooo much.


Did you vote? It's being monitored by the battlelog folks... means if it gets enough attention, it might actually happen. (hahahahahahahahahaha







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exactly... pretty dumb on sony's part ...


wait... so you bought it new and it didn't come with a charging cable?

take that junk back.

or if you bought it used, go buy the miniusb to usb cable for like $2-3

wow, i just had a serious sense of Deja Vu


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Consoles ruined our chances at having this GUI to begin with. It takes cues from BF2 and other BF games, because they did it right... Would be great to see this happen. One of the things I miss the most about BF2's gui is the ability to click on the map, which flag you want to spawn on. Such a simple thing, but missed sooo much.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you vote? It's being monitored by the battlelog folks... means if it gets enough attention, it might actually happen. (hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> exactly... pretty dumb on sony's part ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wait... so you bought it new and it didn't come with a charging cable?
> 
> take that junk back.
> 
> or if you bought it used, go buy the miniusb to usb cable for like $2-3
> 
> wow, i just had a serious sense of Deja Vu
Click to expand...

Yep I voted. (not that it will do anything as you noted, "hahaha" lol)

They have had fan made GUI's similar to this one and other's since the game released, so I don't think they have got much attention. DICE has a lot of work to do on bugs and core issues before they could even fantasize about making a great GUI though.. By the time the game became solidly patched, they will probably be working on the next iteration and this will never come to pass, unless they allow modding.


----------



## ntherblast

What do you all use for weapons as support? I use to use the m27 but it seems they changed it


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Did you vote? It's being monitored by the battlelog folks... means if it gets enough attention, it might actually happen. (hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> wait... so you bought it new and it didn't come with a charging cable?
> take that junk back.
> or if you bought it used, go buy the miniusb to usb cable for like $2-3
> 
> wow, i just had a serious sense of Deja Vu


brand new and no charging cable so ill take it back

of course i'll take it back
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What do you all use for weapons as support? I use to use the m27 but it seems they changed it


m27 + bi-pod + flash supressor is still a good gun but yes it does have a bit more recoil..


----------



## Methodical

Hey all, short time BF3 player here, but one thing I noticed in the few rounds that I've played is that it seems that spotting enemies is not a high priority or am I wrong. Or maybe it's because of the heat of the battle?

Also, I can't hear my team's communication, but I can hear all the fire fights and bombs etc. and what seems to be a computer generated voice when I spot an enemy or other on field communication. I'd like to be able to play better as a team mate, but I just can't hear the team's communication, so I try and follow the team. I ordered a microphone, so that I'm able to communicate, too.

So what do I need to enable to hear my team's communication?

I really like the battle at the mine/cave area; it's intense.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey all, short time BF3 player here, but one thing I noticed in the few rounds that I've played is that it seems that spotting enemies is not a high priority or am I wrong. Or maybe it's because of the heat of the battle?
> Also, I can't hear my team's communication, but I can hear all the fire fights and bombs etc. and what seems to be a computer generated voice when I spot an enemy or other on field communication. I'd like to be able to play better as a team mate, but I just can't hear the team's communication, so I try and follow the team. I ordered a microphone, so that I'm able to communicate, too.
> So what do I need to enable to hear my team's communication?
> I really like the battle at the mine/cave area; it's intense.
> Thanks...Al


there is no in game voip for bf3

and yes spotting is a priority but most people dont even understand that

if you want to play with people who uses com stick to a clan or at least play with friends from ocn so you will play as a team.. otherwise its just a bunch of randoms doing whatever they think is better for the team


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey all, short time BF3 player here, but one thing I noticed in the few rounds that I've played is that it seems that spotting enemies is not a high priority or am I wrong. Or maybe it's because of the heat of the battle?
> 
> Also, I can't hear my team's communication, but I can hear all the fire fights and bombs etc. and what seems to be a computer generated voice when I spot an enemy or other on field communication. I'd like to be able to play better as a team mate, but I just can't hear the team's communication, so I try and follow the team. I ordered a microphone, so that I'm able to communicate, too.
> 
> So what do I need to enable to hear my team's communication?
> 
> I really like the battle at the mine/cave area; it's intense.
> 
> Thanks...Al


Hardly anyone actually uses the comm so you probably aren't actually missing anything. It is useful to use the comm rose for requesting ammo and repairs or health though. Spotting is very useful but again, hardly anyone does it. It's more important on Normal servers as the spots stay much longer, in HC they disappear if someone goes behind cover so its less useful for infantry. Always spot vehicles though, jets, helis, anything its worth it to do that.


----------



## Krazee

Best kill I had recently was dropping a building on two people in Karkand. AWESOME!


----------



## Blackops_2

Got a question. My roommates like to watch netflix. Trying prioritize the router by putting my desktop at highest priority and adding BF3 ports at the highest priority, while disabling WMM. Yet my ping in BF3 is 700-900 something now when it's usually 30-50. Is it just not working?

There are only two slots for the ports to put in. I take it just pick out two of TCP or UDP?

https://help.ea.com/article/online-ports-for-battlefield-3


----------



## OverClocker55

Have not changed my name in 14 days! World Recod


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> Helicopters fly @ like 200-500 mph. If you don't think something moving that fast can kill you, you are an idiot.
> Mav riding is supposed to be fixed as of yesterday.
> Never had any commo rose problems
> The rest are pretty fair points.
> Disable arrow (or how ever it is spelled.)


MAV riding def fixed. (imo lame... give me ladders or give me mav)
I've had the rose blink on me once before the last patch, so we'll see.
the spawn window bug is still sending souls into purgatory though.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What do you all use for weapons as support? I use to use the m27 but it seems they changed it


YOUR AVATAR IS PUTTING BUGS ON MY SCREEN!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> MAV riding def fixed. (imo lame... give me ladders or give me mav)
> I've had the rose blink on me once before the last patch, so we'll see.
> the spawn window bug is still sending souls into purgatory though.


MAV riding is not fixed, there are still ways to do it, I've seen it but I don't know how.

I never use commo rose except to set points as squad leader.

and I have only gotten the revive glitch twice, once before and once after the patch.


----------



## phinexswarm71

yeah the spawn system is broken,in intense times where my team regress.i do plan to spawn right before the base isnt ours.
which is a burden i always endind up dying,hope for better chances and fixes


----------



## calavera

I made another one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I made another one.


lol, this used to be really bad before. Try to spawn on a teammate, and they die and you get sent to spawn... They put some sort of time buffer on it now I think, so that doesn't happen as much.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

The head. Aim for it, brother.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The head. Aim for it, brother.


dont forget to pack some marshmallow when you go on your next camping trip with your m98b

LOL


----------



## OverClocker55

hahahahha bf3 is so laggy now and has so many bugs... back to mw3! helllz ya!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I never forget that! How could I make smores?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Have not changed my name in 14 days! World Recod


sweet, cool avatar too!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Have not changed my name in 14 days! World Recod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweet, cool avatar too!
Click to expand...

it will change..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hahahahha bf3 is so laggy now and has so many bugs... back to mw3! helllz ya!!!!!!!!!


back to cod 4 you meant?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Not quite sure if i've shared this video in this thread yet:
> 
> 
> 
> Been posting far too many BF3 videos on my channel as of late. going to cut down i reckon or at least find another game to keep myself entertained.
> I fly on empty servers quite regularly. I like to set myself little challenges and push each choppers limitations as i go. It's fun and useful experience i can use when in the field.


Watching your videos makes me want to go and fly a cobra in ARMA II, mainly because I can lots more cool stuff in it(like barrel rolls







). In BF3 I'm a little bit of a more serious flyer...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247824/yt-battlefield-3-gui-concept-2-0/0_70
> Vote here with your battlelog login.
> 
> 
> 
> I voted. I love the GUI.


Interesting concept, honestly... any improvement over the current UI would be good, it was godly in BF2(even if it looks dated).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hahahahha bf3 is so laggy now and has so many bugs... back to mw3! helllz ya!!!!!!!!!


Implying it's any better lol


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hahahahha bf3 is so laggy now and has so many bugs... back to mw3! helllz ya!!!!!!!!!


Realy? Good luck whit that!

06.38Am and time for an little round of bf,hehe


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> hahahahha bf3 is so laggy now and has so many bugs... back to mw3! helllz ya!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Realy? Good luck whit that!
> 
> 06.38Am and time for an little round of bf,hehe
Click to expand...

noooooooo


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> noooooooo


Check the MW3 forums, they organized a whole boycott COD day and all they really had to moan about was some bad spawn points. It would actually be nice if BF3 was just half as polished.


----------



## digitally

So i'm a ghost now eh Battlefield?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> So i'm a ghost now eh Battlefield?


LOL

so many new glitches popping up these days


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> So i'm a ghost now eh Battlefield?


"be advised, cloak engaged"


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> MAV riding is not fixed, there are still ways to do it, I've seen it but I don't know how.
> I never use commo rose except to set points as squad leader.
> and I have only gotten the revive glitch twice, once before and once after the patch.


I know you could stand on the mav's cylinders on either side before the patch and still get lift, but i tried that again last week and got nowhere. everything ive tried lately has either dropped me off the side or not given me any lift.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> I know you could stand on the mav's cylinders on either side before the patch and still get lift, but i tried that again last week and got nowhere. everything ive tried lately has either dropped me off the side or not given me any lift.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrN9kGEHsvo

Found a video about it , still can be done


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Check the MW3 forums, they organized a whole boycott COD day and all they really had to moan about was some bad spawn points. It would actually be nice if BF3 was just half as polished.


the funniest part about the boycott was that almost no-one participated. They picked the worse day ever to boycott a video game: 4/20.

That's the problem.

just some spawn points? that's it?

Well, they did just re-use the same old engine, so the darn thing better be polished by now.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrN9kGEHsvo
> Found a video about it , still can be done


Thats from end of March. Wasn't a small update released recently to fix it again?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Thats from end of March. Wasn't a small update released recently to fix it again?


Not as far as I know, the small patch they released fixed the heat-misses and a few other things. The patch notes are a few pages back if you want to find them. The update was some day last week.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrN9kGEHsvo
> Found a video about it , still can be done


damnit. looks like my school projects gonna be delayed some more while i try this


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> damnit. looks like my school projects gonna be delayed some more while i try this


From the server patch a week ago

Quote:


> The latest game server update has completed internal QA, and has been sent out to all the RSP companies. They are doing small-scale testing of it during the evening.
> 
> If no problems are reported by the RSPs, then the companies will gradually roll it out over the next few days, starting at 10:00 UTC on Thursday Apr 19th.
> This update is addressing some gameplay bugs that have been reported since the latest big client+server update. Also, there are some minor improvements to the RCON interface.
> 
> The master servers will remain available; Battlelog will remain available.
> 
> Changelist
> * Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds (This is the much wanted heatseaker fix)
> * Fixed TV Missile doing much more damage than it should (it is no longer a 1-hit kill)
> * Tweaked tank armor strength
> * MAV elevatoring fix, round 2; proning on the MAV will now disable it
> * RCON admin.say command can send to individual players
> * A few invalid map+gamemode combinations in maplist.txt could crash the server on startup; these combinations are now rejected instead
> * RCON vars.serverDescription was not returning anything in R20 if the string was not set; this has been changed to return "" instead
> * RCON player.onChat now reports the target player subset


----------



## Clockster

So after building a new pc and installing Origin and BF3, the game will not launch properly.
So I am forced to open battle log and then run through there, but even then it just comes up with a message saying Game running in the background.
Ctrl + alt + del and closing BF3 like that changes nothing, just does it again when I try launch the game.

People mock Activision for the call of duty series...but at least they can make a game that actually works...I've had tons of Origin issues...seriously getting sick of it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> So after building a new pc and installing Origin and BF3, the game will not launch properly.
> So I am forced to open battle log and then run through there, but even then it just comes up with a message saying Game running in the background.
> Ctrl + alt + del and closing BF3 like that changes nothing, just does it again when I try launch the game.
> 
> People mock Activision for the call of duty series...but at least they can make a game that actually works...I've had tons of Origin issues...seriously getting sick of it


You HAVE to launch through Battlelog to begin with, how else were you trying to launch the game?

Origin and Battlelog work much better than I had ever expected them to. I have had very few issues and they were really minor where a simple change of video drivers fixed it.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> You HAVE to launch through Battlelog to begin with, how else were you trying to launch the game?
> Origin and Battlelog work much better than I had ever expected them to. I have had very few issues and they were really minor where a simple change of video drivers fixed it.


Mate I have been playing bf3 since Beta..I know how to launch the game.
The issue is there is now something wrong and I can't figure it out, I am also not the only one complaining about this problem.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> You HAVE to launch through Battlelog to begin with, how else were you trying to launch the game?
> Origin and Battlelog work much better than I had ever expected them to. I have had very few issues and they were really minor where a simple change of video drivers fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Mate I have been playing bf3 since Beta..I know how to launch the game.
> The issue is there is now something wrong and I can't figure it out, I am also not the only one complaining about this problem.
Click to expand...

Sorry, the way you said "So after building a new pc and installing Origin and BF3, the game will not launch properly. So I am forced to open battle log and then run through there" made it seem as if you were launching the game some other way. Battlelog is the proper way to launch it.

Try disabling the Cloud Services in the Origin settings. I once had an issue and disabling that solved it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Guys, got a mic today!

Any tips on setting up, best programs to use? When I start playing more with you guys, I'll join your server or what-not.

It's s Zalman thing that just clips on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Guys, got a mic today!
> 
> Any tips on setting up, best programs to use? When I start playing more with you guys, I'll join your server or what-not.
> 
> It's s Zalman thing that just clips on.


Good luck on setup (I always seem to have a heck of a time configuring them).









I hear good things about the zalman clip on.

Get Mumble for starters, that is what OCN uses.


----------



## ShtKck

My soldier name is ShtKck, part of the OCN platoon. Look me up!


----------



## raptorxrx

^added.


----------



## naizarak

tried this game again after 3 months and it still sucks. back to Arma 2 for me!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naizarak*
> 
> tried this game again after 3 months and it still sucks. back to Arma 2 for me!


see haha back to skyrim for meee


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Got my new Dayton B652s + amp in today. My body is ready for some BF3.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> see haha back to skyrim for meee


GW2 beta weekend for me


----------



## KenjiS

Oh man i wish i had a screenshot of that...

Shiro was about to disarm the MCOM and i knifed him..... leading to my team winning


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Oh man i wish i had a screenshot of that...
> Shiro was about to disarm the MCOM and i knifed him..... leading to my team winning


TRAITOR !


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> TRAITOR !


Oh hush..you're just jealous i didnt knife you too


----------



## Fr0sty

server rules are stupid these days

heres a proof


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Oh man i wish i had a screenshot of that...
> Shiro was about to disarm the MCOM and i knifed him..... leading to my team winning


Die Kenji! I was literally like, .25 seconds away form disarming the last MCOM with 15 tickets remaining, and he comes up and knifes me. You're a TRAITOR!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Die Kenji! I was literally like, .25 seconds away form disarming the last MCOM with 15 tickets remaining, and he comes up and knifes me. You're a TRAITOR!


Im sorry


----------



## Shodhanth

Is there any way to record sound from your mic in a different channel so that it shows up as two different channels in Sony Vegas Pro 10?
:S
Please do help!
Also, here's a video I made when I had my try-hard pants on!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> Is there any way to record sound from your mic in a different channel so that it shows up as two different channels in Sony Vegas Pro 10?
> :S
> Please do help!
> Also, here's a video I made when I had my try-hard pants on!


Dxtory can do that.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> server rules are stupid these days
> heres a proof


----------



## kcuestag

It looks like another Metro style map for people to frag and boost their levels, no team play at all. Way to destroy the Battlefield 2002-2005 era.









The sad thing is most people will buy it, which will force me to buy it as well if I want to play with my clan mates.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like another Metro style map for people to frag and boost their levels, no team play at all. Way to destroy the Battlefield 2002-2005 era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is most people will buy it, which will force me to buy it as well if I want to play with my clan mates.


Heh, I never played Battlefield 2, but I think maps like these are a whole lot of fun when explosives aren't in play.







It's really fun working my way up a hallway with my team. That's why I love the alleyway in Grand Bazaar.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> From the server patch a week ago


def busted. elevatoring is completely fixed


----------



## Krazee

i'm kinda excited about this new dlc, could be fun


----------



## SkillzKillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*


The debris should deflect bullets just so EA can troll harder.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dxtory can do that.


DXtory doesn't work for me for some reason.


----------



## Finlandia

I think ALL new maps will be good to have on BF3, already some of old maps started to feel a bit boring.







....... Well it's just my opinion though









http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/DJ_Deke & http://www.bf3log.com/en/pc/Stats/DJ_DEKE --> BF3 Stats

http://bfbcs.com/stats_pc/DJ_DEKE & http://www.bfbc2.eu/en/pc/stats/DJ_DEKE --> BFBC2 Stats

Greetings from Finland







[ Finlandia alias DJ_DEKE ]


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> server rules are stupid these days
> heres a proof
Click to expand...

lol, silly admins. They aren't THAT bad, dart is another story though.

If someone is good enough to assault recon with a bolt, they deserve to be owning everything.


----------



## StaticFX

funny thing about that kick.. is if you look at EA rules - servers are not allowed to restrict weapon use. Yet, they have settings to do it! lol nice work Dice


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like another Metro style map for people to frag and boost their levels, no team play at all. Way to destroy the Battlefield 2002-2005 era.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sad thing is most people will buy it, which will force me to buy it as well if I want to play with my clan mates.


This map does not look like it will promote accuracy. To much fun blowing up the environment lol

Just looks like pure madness... spray and pray.


----------



## scutzi128

I think that new map looks tasty.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> server rules are stupid these days
> heres a proof


what does it say? I tried copying the img link but it's still way too pixilated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> I think that new map looks tasty.


I know, I love me some CQB







.


----------



## ChrisB17

Hey guys. I didn't want to make a new thread so I though I would post here. BF3 installed on my SSD, How can I make it switch over to my HDD?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Hey guys. I didn't want to make a new thread so I though I would post here. BF3 installed on my SSD, How can I make it switch over to my HDD?


re-install via origin when it's directed to the new directory?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what does it say? I tried copying the img link but it's still way too pixilated.


He used a sniper rifle in a no sniper rifle server, not sure what he was expecting to happen.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Hey guys. I didn't want to make a new thread so I though I would post here. BF3 installed on my SSD, How can I make it switch over to my HDD?


You should be able to copy the bulk of the game over onto the hard drive, and then reinstall Origin where you want it (or posssibly even point to the game directory within Origin).

I know there was a way to save most of the download, can't remember which files to copy though or where from. Then when you reinstall Origin and point to the new directory it will find the game and download some remaining files or patches most likely, but not the full game.


----------



## Krazee

I am about to pass out at my desk at work. Time to go home and blow stuff up on bf3, whose down?


----------



## Robilar

So has the foregrip attachment essentially become useless since the patch?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So has the foregrip attachment essentially become useless since the patch?


depends on your playstyle, I still use it sometimes on my SKS and M16A3 - SUPPOSEDLY the bi-pod is supposed to be better but I fire from the hip %70 of the time w/ a laser sight. The foregrip is supposed to harm ADS accuracy, why, I have no idea. Bipod is supposed to add some accuracy all around, but it's not there for me in hip-firing, although with a AR @ medium range w/o deplaying it I noticed a huge difference.

(conquest)
metro=foregrip
bazaar=bipod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Hmm I think I got the game on my HDD now. But while I was in the middle of a game a error or something came up and said "your pc is low on memory" ***. I doubt it. 16gb I am sure is enough. Any ideas?


I've had this happen to me a few times before the patch, hasn't happened afterwards, but I think it has more to do with the fact that I killed windows aero than anything else.

shame really, I built my new system so i wouldn't have to kill aero... and I still had to kill it anyways... figures.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> depends on your playstyle, I still use it sometimes on my SKS and M16A3 - SUPPOSEDLY the bi-pod is supposed to be better but I fire from the hip %70 of the time w/ a laser sight. The foregrip is supposed to harm ADS accuracy, why, I have no idea.
> I've had this happen to me a few times before the patch, hasn't happened afterwards, but I think it has more to do with the fact that I killed windows aero than anything else.
> shame really, I built my new system so i wouldn't have to kill aero... and I still had to kill it anyways... figures.


Yea I read that I have to run compatibility mode and just have that disable it.

On another note, Apparently some mods cry and remove my post for nothing. Pshh


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Yea I read that I have to run compatibility mode and just have that disable it.
> On another note, Apparently some mods cry and remove my post for nothing. Pshh


shouldn't need compatibility mode, just disable aero

it was because of the asterisks (**********************) <-those are just asterisks, not any bad words (if you find a bad word that long PM me what it is, cus it will be a new one for me).

when they see them, that means the language filter caught something and it gets removed. stard procedure for awhile now







.


----------



## ChrisB17

yea but certain words could mean different things. For crying out loud there are TV show names worst then that. And I can definitely think of a swear word that long hahaha. Ill just go to the fire station for 2 mins and hear 20 of them.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Rofl, my brother-in-law and I just got kicked from a server because the admin's team was raping a bunch of newbs, we joined and stopped them at the 2nd to last mcom and the admin got mad at us because he couldn't rape anymore.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Yea I read that I have to run compatibility mode and just have that disable it.
> On another note, Apparently some mods cry and remove my post for nothing. Pshh


Well if you followed the forum ToS and didn't use any censored words they would not be deleted.









Keep in mind this is a PG Forum and kids are around too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Rofl, my brother-in-law and I just got kicked from a server because the admin's team was raping a bunch of newbs, we joined and stopped them at the 2nd to last mcom and the admin got mad at us because he couldn't rape anymore.


lol, so dumb. I don't think I have been kicked from a server for anything like that before.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, so dumb. I don't think I have been kicked from a server for anything like that before.


I have. I dont play of EOD servers anymore because of it.


----------



## calavera

I've seen people get TK'd by the admins because they got into a vehicle faster. ROFL Also when an admin's team is losing, he switches the #1 guy from other team to theirs for "balance." I once got switched to the losing teams 3 times in a row. I just played when I got switched, and when we pulled ahead I get switched to the team that I was raping. I personally don't like to lose so it's annoying. But to be fair there are some neutral admins that truly behave like admins as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what does it say? I tried copying the img link but it's still way too pixilated.


Middle mouse click, or right click and open in a new tab.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I've seen people get TK'd by the admins because they got into a vehicle faster. ROFL Also when an admin's team is losing, he switches the #1 guy from other team to theirs for "balance." I once got switched to the losing teams 3 times in a row. I just played when I got switched, and when we pulled ahead I get switched to the team that I was raping. I personally don't like to lose so it's annoying. *But to be fair there are some neutral admins that truly behave like admins as well.*


Yup. Those servers are in my favorites for a reason







.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

First game in a week, 2 hackers and shotgun shells to the face do zero damage sometimes. So fun...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what does it say? I tried copying the img link but it's still way too pixilated.
> I know, I love me some CQB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


in short it says i got kicked for using a sniper riffle LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> He used a sniper rifle in a no sniper rifle server, not sure what he was expecting to happen.


but then again its against ea's term to ban certain types of weapons on ranked servers ... so they are the ones in the wrong
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So has the foregrip attachment essentially become useless since the patch?


yes .. use bi-pod + flash suppressor for the same effect or close to the same effect as foregrip + silencer combo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Rofl, my brother-in-law and I just got kicked from a server because the admin's team was raping a bunch of newbs, we joined and stopped them at the 2nd to last mcom and the admin got mad at us because he couldn't rape anymore.


lol lame admin at work again

but ea wont do nothing because they get the money for the server licensing


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Middle mouse click, or right click and open in a new tab.


thanks, much more effective than coping the img link.

I was dissapoint though, I thought the admin was going to be all snarky like most are. Shame







.

edit: fr0sty, not surprised you were kicked


----------



## cruisx

Any good servers out there with team work/or proper HC? Need to find a server where people actually use the transport chopper for transpoert and ground support instead of using it for a quick ride/firing guns randomly attracting attention


----------



## KenjiS

Im starting to get annoyed with a few things in BF3 again lol


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Im starting to get annoyed with a few things in BF3 again lol


No one's making you play.


----------



## C.Ronaldo7

Did they fix the memory leak problems ?


----------



## grunion

Is it just me, or is the javelin the most game changing weapon ever?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Just you.







I haven't used it since the patch.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it since the patch.


I rarely use it, no one ever paints or puts up soflams.
But when they are utilized, wow.
OTH capabilities are pretty devastating.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I paint everybody when chopper flying, but most people don't.


----------



## ntherblast

Ya it seems antyime I pull the soflam out nboody has a jav or uses it and when i take the jav out nobody designates targets


----------



## KenjiS

^- thats pretty much it, i try to soflam but nowone ever javs unless its one of you guys


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't used it since the patch.
> 
> 
> 
> I rarely use it, no one ever paints or puts up soflams.
> But when they are utilized, wow.
> OTH capabilities are pretty devastating.
Click to expand...

Javelin is one of those weapons best suited for a coordinated squad/team. Sure it can be effective standalone out in the field but if you get a few people working together painting and double jav'ing they wreck.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im usually the 1 on the entire team jav'ing. i ask for someone to put up the soflam and sometimes, SOMEONE DOES !! ! ! ! but not always


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.


----------



## james8

^set up the soflam then move away. you can control it remotely.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

To time consuming.


----------



## Fr0sty

i'll be the dedicated soflam dude and let the engi's reap the rewards

and btw leaving the soflam alone isnt very coordinated making it less effective since you dont know when it is locking on a target and so on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.


use the soflam more

its more rewarding then nailing a headshot at 100meters away


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its more rewarding then nailing a headshot at 100meters away


I almost agree with you. Nailing a headshot at 100 meters is like yawning.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.


so basically you're a camper?









Anyways, what weapon is the most un-used unappreciated? I don't think anyone uses the naked 443 or m9 pistols. Everyone's using the tac or silenced version.
Wish they'd just have pistols unlock attachments instead of what they have now. Silencer, tac light, laser sight and extra-ammo may be.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I almost agree with you. Nailing a headshot at 100 meters is like yawning.


Realy? People who play like i imagine you are makes me quite angry sometimes. What about taking part in the battle? No using soflam as a sniper, realy?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.


I dunno, i saw you earlier a few times and blew your head off


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you're a camper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what weapon is the most un-used unappreciated? I don't think anyone uses the naked 443 or m9 pistols. Everyone's using the tac or silenced version.
> Wish they'd just have pistols unlock attachments instead of what they have now. Silencer, tac light, laser sight and extra-ammo may be.
Click to expand...

I use an m9 most of the time back when the game first came out, although now it's rarely used. I usually drop in a silencer on my pistols that can attach one.

I think the g3 seems underused (putting the glitch aside).

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## OverClocker55

Who wants to go buy an xbox and bf3 and then do the the POWER TAP and stomp on that till it breaks and then give away your pc BF3? U can win mw3 if you do this


----------



## faulkton

origin just me to update.. what was it?


----------



## Blackout621

Oh wow guys, I gave the KH-2002 a second chance on Op Metro last night and wow! I managed to go 51-17 using that, the AN-94, and the SAIGA 12k (first time using a shotgun post-patch)

P.S. - 8th AN-94 service star


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> origin just me to update.. what was it?


Here:
Quote:


> _We will publish an update to the BF3 PC game client on the morning of Friday April 27th.
> 
> The game client is compatible with the currently-live clients and servers.
> There will not be any corresponding updates of game servers or central servers.
> There will not be any downtime for Battlelog.
> 
> Since the patch is only code changes, it will be fairly small. I don't have the exact size in MB at hand, but expect it to be less than 100MB in size.
> 
> Changelist
> * Origin wrapper updated
> * AlienFX support
> * Bugfixes to Eyefinity detection_


I find it say seeing how they're adding stupid fixes but not fixing the important things such as the suppression and the M26 Dart glitch.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Hey guys
i play on Xbox and PC with a few other friends (clan)
if you guys want in with us hit me up
PC: Smokadaweed
Xbox: Hazzeedayz
Clan: [NitF]

This isn't recruitment btw....i'm just looking for people to play with


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> Hey guys
> i play on Xbox and PC with a few other friends (clan)
> if you guys want in with us hit me up
> PC: Smokadaweed
> Xbox: Hazzeedayz
> Clan: [NitF]
> This isn't recruitment btw....i'm just looking for people to play with


I wonder what you do in your free time..

On-topic: Why no PS3?


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> _We will publish an update to the BF3 PC game client on the morning of Friday April 27th.
> The game client is compatible with the currently-live clients and servers.
> There will not be any corresponding updates of game servers or central servers.
> There will not be any downtime for Battlelog.
> Since the patch is only code changes, it will be fairly small. I don't have the exact size in MB at hand, but expect it to be less than 100MB in size.
> Changelist
> * Origin wrapper updated
> * AlienFX support
> * Bugfixes to Eyefinity detection_
> 
> 
> 
> I find it say seeing how they're adding stupid fixes but not fixing the important things such as the suppression and the M26 Dart glitch.
Click to expand...

lol i wondered if it was a fix for the m26.. that thing is crazy ..


----------



## downlinx

i really have not seen the m26 being used at all, i dont know if it is out of the shear fact of respect of others are they just dont know about it.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i really have not seen the m26 being used at all, i dont know if it is out of the shear fact of respect of others are they just dont know about it.


I see it on PS3 all the time; people running around with it and a G3A3. Makes me angryyy.


----------



## faulkton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> i really have not seen the m26 being used at all, i dont know if it is out of the shear fact of respect of others are they just dont know about it.


im betting they just dont know yet or havent unlocked ...

I wont lie.. i gave it a try... def needs a nerf.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I wonder what you do in your free time..
> On-topic: Why no PS3?


lol yea me and my buds play a good bit
also, i hate PS3 controllers for shooters...and in general actually
they aren't ergonomic at all


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> im betting they just dont know yet or havent unlocked ...
> I wont lie.. i gave it a try... def needs a nerf.


I saw it about a dozen times on different servers last night. It would be fine if the head shot wasn't an instant kill. Right now getting killed by a dart @ 30m is one of the most frustrating things. I hate using glitches, and there's not much that can compensate against it.

It doesn't need to be nerfed, just fixed. DMG would be fine if they fixed the HB glitch.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I see it on PS3 all the time; people running around with it and a G3A3. Makes me angryyy.


I knew the M26 was a bit broken (and lots of servers forbid using it), but that's the first I have heard of the G3. I just unlocked it yesterday and love it, but if its considered to be in the same "category" as the m26, i think ill go back to the trusty M16A4.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> I knew the M26 was a bit broken (and lots of servers forbid using it), but that's the first I have heard of the G3. I just unlocked it yesterday and love it, but if its considered to be in the same "category" as the m26, i think ill go back to the trusty M16A4.


The G3 isnt glitched but alot of people use the M26 with it since it has the highest damage out of all the Assault rifles


----------



## BacsiLove

I haven't played in two months. Is it still possible to kill people with UAV?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazzeedayz*
> 
> lol yea me and my buds play a good bit
> also, i hate PS3 controllers for shooters...and in general actually
> they aren't ergonomic at all


That's not what I was talking about


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> I knew the M26 was a bit broken (and lots of servers forbid using it), but that's the first I have heard of the G3. I just unlocked it yesterday and love it, but if its considered to be in the same "category" as the m26, i think ill go back to the trusty M16A4.


The G3A3 is no glitched, the underslung + the HB + the M26 MASS/DART is where the glitching is. I love the G3 personally, it's a great headshot weapon, the DMG model compensates for the slow firing, but with the HB it's one accurate beast.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I rarely do, because I usually like to be an unnoticed if avoidable sniper, and soflam says "Hey there's a sniper over hear!" like nothing else.
> 
> 
> 
> so basically you're a camper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, what weapon is the most un-used unappreciated? I don't think anyone uses the naked 443 or m9 pistols. Everyone's using the tac or silenced version.
> Wish they'd just have pistols unlock attachments instead of what they have now. Silencer, tac light, laser sight and extra-ammo may be.
Click to expand...

I could use a few extra rounds for my 1911, It's already a great balance of power and fire rate, but clip could use just a couple more to make it super awesome.









Mp7 is a rare sight, and super deadly at close quarters fighting. I was getting killed quite a bit by a player using it on Canal TDM. He pretty much became my personal nemesis for the whole round. Some other guy was owning hard with the AN 94, he was pulling off some nice long shots even, and there really wasn't any response possible because it was HC. That double tap is super effective...

Did they ever fix the weapon "jamming" that it had? seems like last time I tried it (post patch) it did jam a couple times.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BacsiLove*
> 
> I haven't played in two months. Is it still possible to kill people with UAV?


Yes but it destroys the MAV in the process.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I could use a few extra rounds for my 1911, It's already a great balance of power and fire rate, but clip could use just a couple more to make it super awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mp7 is a rare sight, and super deadly at close quarters fighting. I was getting killed quite a bit by a player using it on Canal TDM. He pretty much became my personal nemesis for the whole round. Some other guy was owning hard with the AN 94, he was pulling off some nice long shots even, and there really wasn't any response possible because it was HC. That double tap is super effective...
> Did they ever fix the weapon "jamming" that it had? seems like last time I tried it (post patch) it did jam a couple times.


I love the MP7 <3.

Kobra sight, laser right, and flash supp and it's a beast!

for that little extra surprise I like to use the suppressor though, kills the mid range accuracy but it's oh soo useful to clear out buildings. tehehehehe.


----------



## ocmi_teddy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> im betting they just dont know yet or havent unlocked ...
> I wont lie.. i gave it a try... def needs a nerf.


I noticed there was a small patch today idk if it fixed it or not


----------



## uncle00jesse

please help me. this is in regards to a different game but i do play bf3 quite a bit. i just got f1 2011 and it was working fine until i hit the alt-tab in order to open fraps. the game now is locked in a windows-window, as in I see the top bar with the minimize expand close, as well as the task bar below. there is no way to get out of this mode, it will not go back to full screen even when hitting the expand. none of my other games have this issue, and i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps opening in the window.. can someone please advise? thanks


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> please help me. this is in regards to a different game but i do play bf3 quite a bit. i just got f1 2011 and it was working fine until i hit the alt-tab in order to open fraps. the game now is locked in a windows-window, as in I see the top bar with the minimize expand close, as well as the task bar below. there is no way to get out of this mode, it will not go back to full screen even when hitting the expand. none of my other games have this issue, and i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps opening in the window.. can someone please advise? thanks


have you tried alt+enter when playing windowed??


----------



## rattleheadmegadeth

Does anyone know the default sensitivity ingame which makes the game do no movement to the mouse input like in counterstrike its 1 and call of duty 1... is it 0.050000 in bf3?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> please help me. this is in regards to a different game but i do play bf3 quite a bit. i just got f1 2011 and it was working fine until i hit the alt-tab in order to open fraps. the game now is locked in a windows-window, as in I see the top bar with the minimize expand close, as well as the task bar below. there is no way to get out of this mode, it will not go back to full screen even when hitting the expand. none of my other games have this issue, and i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps opening in the window.. can someone please advise? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried alt+enter when playing windowed??
Click to expand...

That works most of the time, I also have a heck of a time getting BF3 to stay fullscreen sometimes. Just keep hitting alt+enter, at least 3-4 times to see if it will stick on Fullscreen. Otherwise I suggest some other window trickery, like minimize, maximize, clicking it from the startbar and THEN also using alt+enter.

It seems like if I have any program open fullscreen (chrome w/battlelog for instance) while the game launches, then it has the trouble..

It may just be a common problem with multiscreen systems, or maybe even a conflict with Ultramon (multiple screen utility).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Realy? People who play like i imagine you are makes me quite angry sometimes. What about taking part in the battle? No using soflam as a sniper, realy?


Really. Say you are playing in a rush match. You're about top get killed by a a guy shooting at you while you're trying to arm. I cap the guy. We get the m-com destroyed and move up. Apparently not teamwork.







You're about to disarm an m-com. I cap the sniper who is about to cap you. Apparently not teamwork.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I dunno, i saw you earlier a few times and blew your head off


After I capped you about 5 times.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> please help me. this is in regards to a different game but i do play bf3 quite a bit. i just got f1 2011 and it was working fine until i hit the alt-tab in order to open fraps. the game now is locked in a windows-window, as in I see the top bar with the minimize expand close, as well as the task bar below. there is no way to get out of this mode, it will not go back to full screen even when hitting the expand. none of my other games have this issue, and i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps opening in the window.. can someone please advise? thanks


I always just make sure it is in window mode (not maximized), click the browser or desktop, and then click back on the game. Should auto go fullscreen. Repeat if necessary.


----------



## uncle00jesse

thanks for the tips. i'm an idiot. the alt-enter did the trick perfectly. went right back to full screen mode without the window. and here i was repairing/unistalling/installing...


----------



## pc-illiterate

2 weeks not playing and im playing like i never played a video game at all


----------



## KenjiS

I'll probubly hop on in a few


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'll probubly hop on in a few


what name you using now ? i'm tryin to get myself settled in again. gunna be a crap weekend for me. all noob like aiming...


----------



## calavera

Whats so great about the MP7 besides in CQ? I ask because I'm looking for the next rifle to unlock everything and there's only a few left.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I could use a few extra rounds for my 1911, It's already a great balance of power and fire rate, but clip could use just a couple more to make it super awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mp7 is a rare sight, and super deadly at close quarters fighting. I was getting killed quite a bit by a player using it on Canal TDM. He pretty much became my personal nemesis for the whole round. Some other guy was owning hard with the AN 94, he was pulling off some nice long shots even, and there really wasn't any response possible because it was HC. That double tap is super effective...
> Did they ever fix the weapon "jamming" that it had? seems like last time I tried it (post patch) it did jam a couple times.


the guns still jam.. but its less of an issue then pre-patch.. but yes they still jam if you fire too fast

wich sucks

at least the kh2002 still jams.. but the an-94 works flawlessly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncle00jesse*
> 
> please help me. this is in regards to a different game but i do play bf3 quite a bit. i just got f1 2011 and it was working fine until i hit the alt-tab in order to open fraps. the game now is locked in a windows-window, as in I see the top bar with the minimize expand close, as well as the task bar below. there is no way to get out of this mode, it will not go back to full screen even when hitting the expand. none of my other games have this issue, and i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling but it keeps opening in the window.. can someone please advise? thanks


why dont you create a thread on your own to ask about that problem?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Whats so great about the MP7 besides in CQ? I ask because I'm looking for the next rifle to unlock everything and there's only a few left.


outside of CQ its not very useful. What guns do you have to unlock everything for?


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> outside of CQ its not very useful. What guns do you have to unlock everything for?


Mostly unpopular ones now. Going for class specific weapons first so for engi I have QBZ-95B and G53 left. The general list has MP7, PP-2000, UMP-45, PDW-R, and shotties.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Whats so great about the MP7 besides in CQ? I ask because I'm looking for the next rifle to unlock everything and there's only a few left.


Not much, the P90 is better suited (although barely) for that.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Mostly unpopular ones now. Going for class specific weapons first so for engi I have QBZ-95B and G53 left. The general list has MP7, PP-2000, UMP-45, PDW-R, and shotties.


Out of those I would go QBZ-95B, G53 and PDW-R for the next ones to unlock.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey everyone, whenever i use a 3.4x or 4x scope on any weapon, as i look through it and move left to right with the keyboard, get bad lag and stutter but the fps is on 60+

Anyone else have this?
Thank you!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Have that problem with many sights. Scoped magnum, and holo mg36 are the ones I can remember.


----------



## Fr0sty

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30224170/1/338586921/

talk about good run in the tank










got so many hit markets with direct hits that i have to say tanks suck badly right now









its a freakin tank dice its suposed to be OP


----------



## KenjiS

Bleh, Im done for now

Sorry for the screaming and stuff.. Just really getting agitated with not hitting anything or doing any damage when i do hit :/ its really annoying


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Practice. You wanna get good with the m98b, go on 32p metro rush. Trust me, I should know.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh, Im done for now
> Sorry for the screaming and stuff.. Just really getting agitated with not hitting anything or doing any damage when i do hit :/ its really annoying


if you want to practice on an unranked server with me you know where to find me


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Whats so great about the MP7 besides in CQ? I ask because I'm looking for the next rifle to unlock everything and there's only a few left.


The Mp7 is amazing. It's on par with an automatic shotgun in close quarters if you have good aim and can go for headshots fast enough, and decent at medium range, unlike shotguns. You don't even have to ads at medium range, just burst while moving around hip firing. It can even kill people at longer range if they're really bad.
Use the sight of your choice, extended mags, and laser.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Whats so great about the MP7 besides in CQ? I ask because I'm looking for the next rifle to unlock everything and there's only a few left.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mp7 is amazing. It's on par with an automatic shotgun in close quarters if you have good aim and can go for headshots fast enough, and decent at medium range, unlike shotguns. You don't even have to ads at medium range, just burst while moving around hip firing. It can even kill people at longer range if they're really bad.
> Use the sight of your choice, extended mags, and laser.
Click to expand...

Yep... pre-patch it'd absolutely destroy anything else in close quarters(including the USAS), I usually had no trouble rushing the lockers with it on metro. I haven't used it much post-patch but it still felt the same, I've moved onto other weapons though


----------



## Fr0sty

heres a quick quiz for everyone

what's the maximum range that you can hit people from with the as val ???

or should i say how far have you gotten someone with the as val


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> heres a quick quiz for everyone
> what's the maximum range that you can hit people from with the as val ???
> or should i say how far have you gotten someone with the as val


Maximum I've killed someone with it I have no idea, but it's a decent range. The maximum possible is 666m according to Symthic (which just released an awesome web site update btw)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Maximum I've killed someone with it I have no idea, but it's a decent range. The maximum possible is 666m according to Symthic (which just released an awesome web site update btw)


made some shots at around 570meters got my kill stolen by a sniper









but i did the job of putting half my clip down range onto the aircraft carrier on kharg island rush ... a sniper was on the carrier and i got 6 hit markers on the guy LOL

and i was on the beach next to the mcom in the small building on first base.. wich is about 550 to 580 meters away give or take

and thats all from rappid bursting barely any recoil compensation at all

LOL


----------



## BreakDown

Expert engineers i seek your help.

Do you know any good mine placement spots?

Now that mines dont appear on the minimap they are useful again, ive started getting kills with them but other than a couple good spots i dont know good placements, most of them are taken out by the enemy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Expert engineers i seek your help.
> Do you know any good mine placement spots?
> Now that mines dont appear on the minimap they are useful again, ive started getting kills with them but other than a couple good spots i dont know good placements, most of them are taken out by the enemy.


dont expect your mines on the road to actually kill people unless hes a total noob..

heres the trick i use... place mines in spot where people feel safe.. when they use jeeps in small open forest like area or small area they can drive their kamikaze jeep and try to place one mine per spot.. you will figure them out on each map with enough time

theres no set science in placing mines

but make sure they are hard to spot due to the obvious spotting issues post-patch

and get those kills.. barely at 60kills with the at mine myself









even if maps dont appear on the minimap they are tagged in 3d spotting easily.. wich makes it hard to put efficiently


----------



## Caz

So...not sure if anyone else is getting this issue. But yeah....

https://getsatisfaction.com/battlefield3/topics/initializing-1kzp34

After a reinstall...and multiple hard fixes...still nothing ever since that tiny patch.


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL

poor ennemy team






LOLL


----------



## KenjiS

anyone else getting annoyed with the Origin ads that pop up everytime you exit to try to sell you some stupid DLC for BF3? cause i sure as hell am


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> anyone else getting annoyed with the Origin ads that pop up everytime you exit to try to sell you some stupid DLC for BF3? cause i sure as hell am


yes very annoying


----------



## Fr0sty

specact kit bundle for 2$
or dlc or even some other origin promo LOL


----------



## Slightly skewed

Steam does the exact same thing. 3879 pages of complaining.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Have that problem with many sights. Scoped magnum, and holo mg36 are the ones I can remember.


Are Devs aware of it?


----------



## Kedas

anyone knows what this 47mb patch is about?

nvm already saw on mp1st


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Are Devs aware of it?


Probably just don't care, but I don't know where to complain.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Bleh, Im done for now
> Sorry for the screaming and stuff.. Just really getting agitated with not hitting anything or doing any damage when i do hit :/ its really annoying


Ur were some really pissed off dude, lol. Next time bring a tall drink, maybe two


----------



## TheYonderGod

LOL


----------



## digitally

my comp crash with bf3 multiple time recently, right after i change the gpu fan, install new drivers -__-" screen would just go black at inopportune times








GPU overheat? northbridge overheat? unstable OC(with the new 12.4 drivers) OR gpu fan's not efficient at cooling.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Probably just don't care, but I don't know where to complain.


Wonder if others have this issue?


----------



## faulkton

been getting crashes a lot after last patch...


----------



## pc-illiterate

i said bs after the 3rd time a guy killed me with a single 1911 headshot. oh well. cant cry bs, dont need the server.


----------



## Smo

Guys when/how do you unlock the Claymore?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Use support.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Steam does the exact same thing. 3879 pages of complaining.


Not Every, Single, Time i exit a bloody game :/


----------



## Caz

Started finally using the G3A3 today. Man this sucker is a beast. Once you get use to it, with a 1x scope, it shreds in HC.


----------



## pc-illiterate

how the hell do you stop this ?



usually just restart and its ok. now it keeps crashing.


----------



## Caz

So whos getting a 690?


----------



## Fr0sty

found a good server that a couple of us joined tonight and easy mode was on

LOL

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30332542/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30333428/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30334010/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30334887/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30335703/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30336907/1/338586921/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30337950/1/338586921/

but we did get some weird bad luck deaths ... hopefully terrabyte took a print screen of his weird bug in the ennemy chopper LOL


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Thank god you have all the links! I lost one or 2 due to the fact it only shows 5. In that 2nd one I had 4500 points when the next best guy was 1500. Sniping ftw!


----------



## selfsurf

Can you guys add me? BamBam49ers i think is my name. could be selfsurf. i just want to squad up with people that know *** they're doing.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Thank god you have all the links! I lost one or 2 due to the fact it only shows 5. In that 2nd one I had 4500 points when the next best guy was 1500. Sniping ftw!


just go on your profile it displays the last 15 or so game you played


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ima derp. Thanks frosty.


----------



## doomlord52

Lulz.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Started finally using the G3A3 today. Man this sucker is a beast. Once you get use to it, with a 1x scope, it shreds in HC.


put a Heavy Barrel and a M26 DART on that thing and you'll outsnipe recons at long range and overpower PDW support at close quarters








^it's my favorite set up. gotta love the G3 after patch i won't even use any other assault rifle.


----------



## Azuredragon1

going from 4gb to 8gb = wonders


----------



## TerrabyteX

I will get a 690







. Here is the picture see if you can spot what's wrong with it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12




----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I will get a 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is the picture see if you can spot what's wrong with it.


heres a major proof showing how bugged bf3 is right now

thanks for that epicness


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone else besides me and nvidiaftw who get the acog stutter?
Also, how do i unclock G3 for Assult?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone else besides me and nvidiaftw who get the acog stutter?
> Also, how do i unclock G3 for Assult?


G3A3 is unlocked in Co-Op.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> G3A3 is unlocked in Co-Op.


Thanks. I wish i had that wep but nobody will play co-op lol.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> put a Heavy Barrel and a M26 DART on that thing and you'll outsnipe recons at long range and overpower PDW support at close quarters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^it's my favorite set up. gotta love the G3 after patch i won't even use any other assault rifle.


I don't understand what the Dart does....are you talking shooting with the Dart or shooting the G3...I have never used the Dart...ever. Once I unlock the suppressor, I will be using that...I don't use my ARs long rang really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks. I wish i had that wep but nobody will play co-op lol.


I played for a solid 2 weeks. Posted on here asking for people to play too. Only me and Noct were playing really.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I don't understand what the Dart does....are you talking shooting with the Dart or shooting the G3...I have never used the Dart...ever. Once I unlock the suppressor, I will be using that...I don't use my ARs long rang really.
> I played for a solid 2 weeks. Posted on here asking for people to play too. Only me and Noct were playing really.


If you use the M26 Dart with any of the AR with the underslug rail and heavy barrel you can take out people from well over 50 meters easily. Prepatch the M26 Darts range was like 5-10 meters


----------



## Cotton

G3A3 single shot mode w/M145 = 21 round SKS

and if they get close, DART.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone else besides me and nvidiaftw who get the acog stutter?
> Also, how do i unclock G3 for Assult?


I seem to get it in the large scopes and not in the 4x's.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So whos getting a 690?


ohh maybe o.0


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I will get a 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is the picture see if you can spot what's wrong with it.


I was driving a tank and had an enemy in it the other day. He said he was killing his own teammates lol...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks. I wish i had that wep but nobody will play co-op lol.


I did all of my co-ops with randoms in 2-3 hours.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I will get a 690


My GTX680 SLI will still beat it.









PS: Nice purchase, good luck finding it on stock though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I will get a 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GTX680 SLI will still beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nice purchase, good luck finding it on stock though.
Click to expand...

my 580 will beat all of u


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> I will get a 690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is the picture see if you can spot what's wrong with it.


lol how do you do this!? I have so many ideas for trolling.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My GTX680 SLI will still beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nice purchase, good luck finding it on stock though.


Sorry but seeing some reviews it's not like the 590 it will actually be like 680's sli but this is off topic. Heard about your DDOS. Your server is fine now ?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> lol how do you do this!? I have so many ideas for trolling.


You have to get auto balanced without getting killed.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> G3A3 single shot mode w/M145 = 21 round SKS
> and if they get close, DART.


Might have to try that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My GTX680 SLI will still beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Nice purchase, good luck finding it on stock though.


I can't justify spending that kind of dough. Those with money to burn can. I can't.

Does anyone know how to change up a sig rig. Mine won't work. I tried messing with the rig in the options...but nothing. Won't show up.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> lol how do you do this!? I have so many ideas for trolling.


its a bug that happened .

and why would you want to reproduce this on purpose?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Might have to try that..


dont try that ... its a glitched gun setup ...

so really its like cheating


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a bug that happened .
> and why would you want to reproduce this on purpose?


Because, im tired of playing BF3 normally. Since yesterday i've only been using the M26 Dart, and its now my best weapon, with 450 kills and 114% accuracy. Yes, you read that right. Over 100% accuracy. Im willing to bet that a vehicle's team is set by the pilot, so if I had a friend fly their helo around, it should effectively give god mode (i.e. the helo wont die) to the gunner.

Dice needs to fix their stuff.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Because, im tired of playing BF3 normally. Since yesterday i've only been using the M26 Dart, and its now my best weapon, with 450 kills and 114% accuracy. *Yes, you read that right. Over 100% accuracy.* Im willing to bet that a vehicle's team is set by the pilot, so if I had a friend fly their helo around, it should effectively give god mode (i.e. the helo wont die) to the gunner.
> Dice needs to fix their stuff.


Yikes


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a bug that happened .
> and why would you want to reproduce this on purpose?
> dont try that ... its a glitched gun setup ...
> so really its like cheating


I meant the M145 bro. hahahha. Although I like 1x scopes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Because, im tired of playing BF3 normally. Since yesterday i've only been using the M26 Dart, and its now my best weapon, with 450 kills and 114% accuracy. Yes, you read that right. Over 100% accuracy. Im willing to bet that a vehicle's team is set by the pilot, so if I had a friend fly their helo around, it should effectively give god mode (i.e. the helo wont die) to the gunner.
> Dice needs to fix their stuff.


doesnt mean you have to abuse of dice's error

and congrats on having that glitch skilless gun as your best weapon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I meant the M145 bro. hahahha. Although I like 1x scopes.


go with a kobra or an holo sight.. all those scope sights are worthless on anything less then a high power riffle

or a lmg with bi-pod


----------



## redalert

LOL at number 1


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> doesnt mean you have to abuse of dice's error
> and congrats on having that glitch skilless gun as your best weapon
> go with a kobra or an holo sight.. all those scope sights are worthless on anything less then a high power riffle
> or a lmg with bi-pod


Yeah, so far I have up to Holo unlocked. I like the RDS and Holos.


----------



## calavera

Abusing glitch = trolling.










Man the UMP-45 is horrible. It's such a slow pea shooter it has got to be one of the worst SMGs in the game. I'm more effective with any pistol at close range.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> doesnt mean you have to abuse of dice's error
> and congrats on having that glitch skilless gun as your best weapon


Like I said, I didnt used to. However, its just gotten borring lately.

Also, I only started with the M26 Dart the other day when someone posted a vid about it a few pages back


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Like I said, I didnt used to. However, its just gotten borring lately.
> Also, I only started with the M26 Dart the other day when someone posted a vid about it a few pages back


yeah whatever


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Like I said, I didnt used to. However, its just gotten borring lately.
> Also, I only started with the M26 Dart the other day when someone posted a vid about it a few pages back


That's what I like about what DICE did for the latest patch. One gun doesn't rule the roost, or if it does, it gets boring quick. You need a few to be a perfect gamer.


----------



## pn0yb0i

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d0792068-10ef-467e-93b2-27626859cba3/EMP-Devils-Tomb-EMPClan-info/

POPULATE ME!


----------



## doomlord52

Something I just found: https://help.ea.com/ca/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct

That's the EA BF3 OFFICIAL rules, in it, it says this:
Quote:


> If you are an administrator of a ranked Battlefield 3 server (referred to below as a "Server Administrator"), you must also comply with the EA Online Terms and Conditions.
> Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles, or other features of the game while playing on their server. Examples of such rules that would violate the EA Online Terms and Conditions include:
> 
> Running knife / pistol-only servers
> Preventing players from using certain weapons or items (such as flash bangs or C4) or enforcing a "pistol only" or "knife only" server rule


*Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles*

So, I just played on "=EVGA GAMING= 24/7 Metro | 1000 Tickets | Fast Rank | CHI", and got banned by the admin for using the DART.
Official reason:
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: DART Usage


So yes, EVGA just kicked me AGAINST the EA ToS.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Something I just found: https://help.ea.com/ca/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct
> That's the EA BF3 OFFICIAL rules, in it, it says this:
> *Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles*
> So, I just played on "=EVGA GAMING= 24/7 Metro | 1000 Tickets | Fast Rank | CHI", and got banned by the admin for using the DART.
> Official reason:
> So yes, EVGA just kicked me AGAINST the EA ToS.


Do what Mort would do. Sue them!


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Something I just found: https://help.ea.com/ca/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct
> That's the EA BF3 OFFICIAL rules, in it, it says this:
> *Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles*
> So, I just played on "=EVGA GAMING= 24/7 Metro | 1000 Tickets | Fast Rank | CHI", and got banned by the admin for using the DART.
> Official reason:
> So yes, EVGA just kicked me AGAINST the EA ToS.
> 
> 
> 
> Do what Mort would do. Sue them!
Click to expand...

Well, my friend has managed to get fairly high up with EA so far via talking to them. So far EA has only agreed with us in that EVGA violated their TOS.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, my friend has managed to get fairly high up with EA so far via talking to them. So far EA has only agreed with us in that EVGA violated their TOS.


Remember that it's only a TOS. I have a feeling that they would not uphold this part of it right now, if at all simply due to the very nature of it(DICE are supposed to make a relatively balanced game, they haven't and server admins are balancing it themselves).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Something I just found: https://help.ea.com/ca/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct
> 
> That's the EA BF3 OFFICIAL rules, in it, it says this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are an administrator of a ranked Battlefield 3 server (referred to below as a "Server Administrator"), you must also comply with the EA Online Terms and Conditions.
> Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles, or other features of the game while playing on their server. Examples of such rules that would violate the EA Online Terms and Conditions include:
> 
> Running knife / pistol-only servers
> Preventing players from using certain weapons or items (such as flash bangs or C4) or enforcing a "pistol only" or "knife only" server rule
> 
> 
> 
> *Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles*
> 
> So, I just played on "=EVGA GAMING= 24/7 Metro | 1000 Tickets | Fast Rank | CHI", and got banned by the admin for using the DART.
> Official reason:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: DART Usage
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So yes, EVGA just kicked me AGAINST the EA ToS.
Click to expand...

You're selectively missing the part just after that:
Quote:


> Server Administrators may implement and enforce rules that result in minor changes to gameplay behavior or styles as long as these are clearly stated before a player starts playing on a server. These rules typically introduce minor or limited restrictions on how a certain aspect of the game can be used, but do not create or promote an environment that would allow abuse of the scoring/award system. Examples of such rules that are acceptable are:
> Disallowing repeated main base camping/attacking of bases that cannot be captured.
> Limiting the use of mortars to a particular region of the map.


This would imply that an up-front notice stating a rule against the Dart (due to its current bug) is acceptable.


----------



## james8

i personally know of a pistol&knife-only server that has been running since the game came out.







and it's always nearly full


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> This would imply that an up-front notice stating a rule against the Dart (due to its current bug) is acceptable.


Limited/minor restrictions are like the examples: no killing in certain areas, no mortaring certain areas - its not no killing or no mortars.

In addition, there was no upfront warning. The server does not say ANYWHERE "no M26". Only after about 30 kills did the admin get all super-agressive.

/edit

And just so everyone knows - I do agree that the M26 mass is horribly OP and broken.


----------



## waedoe

Pwned



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30452346/1/242006595/


----------



## tael

I've been messing around with some random weapon setups lately.

Starting to run with the MK MOD sniper rifle with Holo sight and foregrip. Really does decent at close/mid range and I can still hit snipers at 150m or better pretty easy.
Had a ~80/35 k/d one round on Grand Bazaar. And some around 20/7 on smaller rush teams.

Anyone else finding an odd/unconventional setup to be fun? Sick of seeing everyone run M16A3/AS VAL.

Would be nice if EA/DICE could just disable M26 usage til its fixed. Or just temp ban anyone abusing it.








All the servers I've been on lately have admins kicking for it anyway. Then people claim they "didn't know", like anyone would believe that. Probably been kicked from 20+ servers in the last week.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Remember that it's only a TOS. I have a feeling that they would not uphold this part of it right now, if at all simply due to the very nature of it(DICE are supposed to make a relatively balanced game, they haven't and server admins are balancing it themselves).


ea wont enforce anything due to the fact it might piss of the server owners so they dont buy servers for the next bf game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Would be nice if EA/DICE could just disable M26 usage til its fixed.


Or they could just...you know.... fix it?... I'm not a game programmer but I'm sure it can't be hard to simply change the damage of a weapon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> I've been messing around with some random weapon setups lately.
> Starting to run with the MK MOD sniper rifle with Holo sight and foregrip. Really does decent at close/mid range and I can still hit snipers at 150m or better pretty easy.
> Had a ~80/35 k/d one round on Grand Bazaar. And some around 20/7 on smaller rush teams.
> Anyone else finding an odd/unconventional setup to be fun? Sick of seeing everyone run M16A3/AS VAL.


Yes, I started aggressive recon-ing with a bolt action with a kobra sight, it is sooo fun. I am not nearly as good with it as I am with an m16(even at longer range with the same scope I can still kill faster with an m16 sometimes, lol) but it's still really fun.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Or they could just...you know.... fix it?... I'm not a game programmer but I'm sure it can't be hard to simply change the damage of a weapon.
> Yes, I started aggressive recon-ing with a bolt action with a kobra sight, it is sooo fun. I am not nearly as good with it as I am with an m16(even at longer range with the same scope I can still kill faster with an m16 sometimes, lol) but it's still really fun.


its not the damage of the weapon thats the problem.. its the heavy barrel glitch in itself + underslung rail

otherwise the m26 is perfectly fine if used as a stand alone shotgun


----------



## BradleyW

I wish we had the gun stats so we know the damage and accuracy.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wish we had the gun stats so we know the damage and accuracy.



http://symthic.com/
http://getbblog.com/
http://bf3stats.com/










Thank me later







.


----------



## McAlberts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> http://symthic.com/


just what i needed, +rep

pistol and knife servers are actually a good bit of fun, LOVE the .44!


----------



## ChrisB17

Maybe u guys can help me. When I play BF3 multi player it takes forever to load. It says "connecting to server" for like 5 mins. I doubt its my PC specs.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Maximum I've killed someone with it I have no idea, but it's a decent range. The maximum possible is 666m according to Symthic (which just released an awesome web site update btw)
> 
> 
> 
> made some shots at around 570meters got my kill stolen by a sniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i did the job of putting half my clip down range onto the aircraft carrier on kharg island rush ... a sniper was on the carrier and i got 6 hit markers on the guy LOL
> 
> and i was on the beach next to the mcom in the small building on first base.. wich is about 550 to 580 meters away give or take
> 
> and thats all from rappid bursting barely any recoil compensation at all
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

lol awesome. I think I would be a bit leary of someone sniping me with an AS Val from that far haha. Doesn't it have pretty severe bullet drop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Abusing glitch = trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man the UMP-45 is horrible. It's such a slow pea shooter it has got to be one of the worst SMGs in the game. I'm more effective with any pistol at close range.


I rocked it for a while, and it was pretty good. This was a long time ago though, before patch. I haven't used it since, so I'm not sure if they made it worse. I think it may still be 5th of my top 5 guns, or maybe finally got pushed down to 6th by now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Would be nice if EA/DICE could just disable M26 usage til its fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Or they could just...you know.... fix it?... I'm not a game programmer but I'm sure it can't be hard to simply change the damage of a weapon.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> I've been messing around with some random weapon setups lately.
> Starting to run with the MK MOD sniper rifle with Holo sight and foregrip. Really does decent at close/mid range and I can still hit snipers at 150m or better pretty easy.
> Had a ~80/35 k/d one round on Grand Bazaar. And some around 20/7 on smaller rush teams.
> Anyone else finding an odd/unconventional setup to be fun? Sick of seeing everyone run M16A3/AS VAL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I started aggressive recon-ing with a bolt action with a kobra sight, it is sooo fun. I am not nearly as good with it as I am with an m16(even at longer range with the same scope I can still kill faster with an m16 sometimes, lol) but it's still really fun.
Click to expand...

Aggressive/assault recon is pretty fun. I'm not good enough to do it on anything but TDM, since I can get in the zone and stay in the zone there, which still only allows me about a 1.5kd at best, sometimes closer to 2 but it's pretty random. Love pulling off the hip fire shots though. One of the games last week I started with the sv98, (this was about the 3rd or 4th straight tdm of bolt only), then I wasn't doing very well, so I switched to trusty 870 and was rocking with that. Its even easier to hip fire, and since I run slugs I can pick people off from a small distance. It worked out pretty well. Then someone else was running the auto shotgun m1014(?) or w/e with slugs and he was dropping me tons. I suppose it was payback for all the other people I had 1 shot killed similarly with the bolt or shotgun even.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> just what i needed, +rep
> pistol and knife servers are actually a good bit of fun, LOVE the .44!


Your welcome







.

They overhauled the site.. very nice didn't notice







.

Can't wait for the new accuracy plots







.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waedoe*
> 
> Pwned
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30452346/1/242006595/


Best weapon was a g53 with 6 kills? Used a tank or LAV I am assuming.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> They overhauled the site.. very nice didn't notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Can't wait for the new accuracy plots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Too many numbers I don't know what reference to.


----------



## croy

is it possible to create a new account in origin using the same code i have? is there any way to reset my stats? tia.


----------



## ntherblast

What was in the recent update?


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Something I just found: https://help.ea.com/ca/article/bf3-rules-of-conduct
> That's the EA BF3 OFFICIAL rules, in it, it says this:
> *Server Administrators are in violation of the EA Online Terms and Conditions if they enforce server rules on ranked servers that prohibit or severely limit players from using any roles, kits, weapons, vehicles*
> So, I just played on "=EVGA GAMING= 24/7 Metro | 1000 Tickets | Fast Rank | CHI", and got banned by the admin for using the DART.
> Official reason:
> So yes, EVGA just kicked me AGAINST the EA ToS.


Do you not believe the M 26 bug falls under this part of the TOS?
Quote:


> You may not exploit any bug or abuse any game system (such as the scoring or award systems) in an EA product or service. You may not intentionally use or share any bug found within any Battlefield 3 games, real or fictitious, regardless of whether or not it grants an unfair advantage. You will not directly or indirectly communicate the existence of any such bug to any other user of EA's games or services.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> What was in the recent update?


this was the last patch update that I know about but it was server side only http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654781254560301/


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol what, I'm past the rank?

http://snpr.cm/QhcX5y.jpg

Maybe those games I played before finally got added into my stats. I had about 3 games that just decided to not count about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol what, I'm past the rank?
> http://snpr.cm/QhcX5y.jpg
> Maybe those games I played before finally got added into my stats. I had about 3 games that just decided to not count about 2 weeks ago.


This game has so many weird glitches..


----------



## Drobomb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> Do you not believe the M 26 bug falls under this part of the TOS?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You may not exploit any bug or abuse any game system (such as the scoring or award systems) in an EA product or service. You may not intentionally use or share any bug found within any Battlefield 3 games, real or fictitious, regardless of whether or not it grants an unfair advantage. You will not directly or indirectly communicate the existence of any such bug to any other user of EA's games or services.
Click to expand...

So basically they are saying don't be crafty and find the loopholes in our code, because you're being a douchbag. I find exploiting boring to be honest. I'm always trying to be crafty. The game is millions of lines of code probably but still, that's no reason to put wording like this into the TOS.

I say worry about the hackers and not the people that exploit original game code. If the game is broken Fn fix it.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drobomb*
> 
> So basically they are saying don't be crafty and find the loopholes in our code, because you're being a douchbag. *I find exploiting boring to be honest.* I'm always trying to be crafty. The game is millions of lines of code probably but still, that's no reason to put wording like this into the TOS.
> I say worry about the hackers and not the people that exploit original game code. If the game is broken Fn fix it.


This is why I don't glitch either. It's cool and all for the first 20 kills, then it just becomes boring.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol awesome. I think I would be a bit leary of someone sniping me with an AS Val from that far haha. Doesn't it have pretty severe bullet drop?
> I rocked it for a while, and it was pretty good. This was a long time ago though, before patch. I haven't used it since, so I'm not sure if they made it worse. I think it may still be 5th of my top 5 guns, or maybe finally got pushed down to 6th by now.
> Aggressive/assault recon is pretty fun. I'm not good enough to do it on anything but TDM, since I can get in the zone and stay in the zone there, which still only allows me about a 1.5kd at best, sometimes closer to 2 but it's pretty random. Love pulling off the hip fire shots though. One of the games last week I started with the sv98, (this was about the 3rd or 4th straight tdm of bolt only), then I wasn't doing very well, so I switched to trusty 870 and was rocking with that. Its even easier to hip fire, and since I run slugs I can pick people off from a small distance. It worked out pretty well. Then someone else was running the auto shotgun m1014(?) or w/e with slugs and he was dropping me tons. I suppose it was payback for all the other people I had 1 shot killed similarly with the bolt or shotgun even.


well yeah of course.. but still i didnt need to compensate too much with a kobra red dot sight LOL

imagine with a 6x scope that you can equip on the gun









how easy it would be to headshot someone at 500meters away with small trigger taps

its not worse at all.. it had a 10% recoil boost.. wich is miniscule since the gun didnt really have recoil in the first place

lmjizz

wanna guess what stopped his killstreak?

yes you guessed it.. bad luck


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> lmjizz
> wanna guess what stopped his killstreak?
> yes you guessed it.. bad luck


I love the SAW









I'm pretty sure that death was from the fire.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I love the SAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that death was from the fire.


I do too. I need to go rambo with it







.

No fire death, he tried to jump into the webways, and it didn't like that.

He was at 9% health right before he died though.


----------



## Hazzeedayz

Xbox Live: Hazzeedayz
Origin: Smokadaweed
Clan: [NitF] (Not in the Face!)

Add me...lets kill ppls

EDIT:
BTW...my clan owns our own BF3 server for xbox...hit me up


----------



## Faster_is_better

They deserved that, tons of them camping on a Rush game, lol.

Definitely a nice run though.


----------



## Krazee

Last night was insane: revive me, now u revive me, revive me again. CHAOS!


----------



## ntherblast

I'll never understand why it takes like 12+ rounds to kill someone when I get the jump on someone and they just kill me in instantly


----------



## oomalikoo

that pp-2000 is amazing!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I'll never understand why it takes like 12+ rounds to kill someone when I get the jump on someone and they just kill me in instantly


Yeah, why is that? Last night I and another player startled each other when we practically ran into each other, I got the jump on him and was literally firing at him (using the machine gun) and he stands there and bam, bam and I am dead - he was using a machine gun, too. Now, I know I am not as seasoned as others who've been playing this game since the beginning, but come on now.

Can anyone lay down some tips on how to kill like that; bam, bam (2 shots)?

Al


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Yeah, why is that? Last night I and another player startled each other when we practically ran into each other, I got the jump on him and was literally firing at him (using the machine gun) and he stands there and bam, bam and I am dead - he was using a machine gun, too. Now, I know I am not as seasoned as others who've been playing this game since the beginning, but come on now.
> Can anyone lay down some tips on how to kill like that; bam, bam (2 shots)?
> Al


Each gun has it's own recoil, firerate and mannerisms when shooting. You gotta learn to understand the weapon, so use burst fires in medium range (about 7-9 shots) and for long range (2-4) shots. Remember aim down a bit when shooting medium to long range. Also take into account attachments. Kobra sights give you the best FOV, second to iron sights. Awareness is also pretty important


----------



## pnoozi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I'll never understand why it takes like 12+ rounds to kill someone when I get the jump on someone and they just kill me in instantly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Yeah, why is that? Last night I and another player startled each other when we practically ran into each other, I got the jump on him and was literally firing at him (using the machine gun) and he stands there and bam, bam and I am dead - he was using a machine gun, too. Now, I know I am not as seasoned as others who've been playing this game since the beginning, but come on now.
> Can anyone lay down some tips on how to kill like that; bam, bam (2 shots)?
> Al


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Each gun has it's own recoil, firerate and mannerisms when shooting. You gotta learn to understand the weapon, so use burst fires in medium range (about 7-9 shots) and for long range (2-4) shots. Remember aim down a bit when shooting medium to long range. Also take into account attachments. Kobra sights give you the best FOV, second to iron sights. Awareness is also pretty important


Yeah, I've been trying different weapons and some attachments. I don't have many attachments yet. I'm a rookie in this game. I do start my firing with the weapon aimed downward because the recoil will make it rise. I know these guys are way better than me, but I just keep trying. This one guy kept sneaking up on me, but I finally got him good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pnoozi*


Haha. I like the hippos look.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Yeah, I've been trying different weapons and some attachments. I don't have many attachments yet. I'm a rookie in this game. I do start my firing with the weapon aimed downward because the recoil will make it rise. I know these guys are way better than me, but I just keep trying. This one guy kept sneaking up on me, but I finally got him good.
> Haha. I like the hippos look.


He could just know the map better. I've been in the same situation many times and I know how frustrating it is to see someone, fire a few shots, get a couple hit markers and go down with 1-2 shots from the enemy. It will start happening less as your learn the maps and paths players normally take. This is the part that takes some time. I barely know some maps and routing and I've got maybe 150hrs in. Not counting metro because it's 3-3-3 choke points and it's very simple.

It sucks, but it's part of the game.

At least you didn't get used too all the guns in the rookie stage right before the patch like I did. Post-patch it was like playing with totally new weapons and it took a little while to get used too.

I like the hippo too,

but just because it doesn't happen to the hippo, doesn't mean that it doesn't happen to others.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Point blank hip firing is starting to annoy me. M16A3, for example. 10 feet away. Hip firing takes almost a whole clip. Scope in with any scope at the same range and damage rate rises through the roof. Ridiculous!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Point blank hip firing is starting to annoy me. M16A3, for example. 10 feet away. Hip firing takes almost a whole clip. Scope in with any scope at the same range and damage rate rises through the roof. Ridiculous!


Isn't it the accuracy, not the damage? I don't really see why the damage would suffer being scoped in or not, but a major accuracy penalty while hip firing would be understandable.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Isn't it the accuracy, not the damage? I don't really see why the damage would suffer being scoped in or not, but a major accuracy penalty while hip firing would be understandable.


I've tested this theory, and firing down sights actually adds more damage, about 5-10 more.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I've tested this theory, and firing down sights actually adds more damage, about 5-10 more.


What is the strongest wep for assult without the Karkand pack?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I've tested this theory, and firing down sights actually adds more damage, about 5-10 more.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the strongest wep for assult without the Karkand pack?
Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be the G3, unlocked via Co-op? I think the rest have the same damage characteristics. (just different handling, fire rates)

http://symthic.com/charts.php


----------



## Thingamajig

Oldie but goodie, likely a repost but i've just rekindled my love/hate relationship with the Havoc:






Although to be fair, the patch has totally overhauled the handling of this chopper, which once had quite a steep learning curve (you really had to throw this bathtub around to get any agility whatsoever). You can also tell this footage/montage i captured was prepatch - just look at how much the cockpit shakes and the rocket smoke trails.

I also deeply miss those instant 2 hit jet kills with heatseekers. I bloody hate jets, they handle so unnaturally in this game and turn on a freaking dime. So destroying them brings me great satisfaction.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the strongest wep for assult without the Karkand pack?


It sometimes depends on how you get used to the weapon. I would say for people who like to run n gun, strongest weapon would be an AEK-971 (has some wicked fire rate, but recoil and spray patterns can get wacky if not controled right), medium range I would go with M16A3 (but I'm building my medium to long ranger preference around the AK 74M) which I'd say is the best long range rifles in the game due to ridiculous low recoil.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok this is becoming a pain. Something is up with my GPU, because I'm only running at like 15 fps now, some reason it just started doing this. Seems to fix itself after a restart, but i don't want to restart my pc every time.

Is there a way I can check to see if 2d clocks are stuck or something? This is the work rig, I have EVGA precision launch on pc startup, and it oc's slightly, but even setting it back to stock clocks doesn't help. Something is getting stuck, like it's running half speed, but I can't tell why.

Edit: Ok it seems to be running at 405mhz, less than half of what it should. How to force 3d clocks?

Edit: Installed new EVGA Precision still stuck, going to reinstall video drivers, seems to be a 2d clock bug associated with some (must be what this is..)

Resolved (hopefully): Installed new drivers, seems to clock up correctly now.. what a random weird occurence. I suspect it had something to do with windows updates, probably something installed that broke it...


----------



## rsfkevski

I'm downloading the game now from Origin. 15+ GB = 10+ hours of downloading.....won it from Mass Luminosity/AMD Giveaway...I LOVE WINNING!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*
> 
> I'm downloading the game now from Origin. 15+ GB = 10+ hours of downloading.....won it from Mass Luminosity/AMD Giveaway...I LOVE WINNING!


Grats


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I've tested this theory, and firing down sights actually adds more damage, about 5-10 more.


and how did you conclude this?

did you trace back every bullets fired and checked if they hit the hitbox and how many damage each bullet did compared to when you were ads'ing??


----------



## calavera

Usually when you get instantly killed that's just the net code. You feel like you died of one single bullet but in reality he's shot you a few times. Similar to getting shot around the corner where you thought you'd made it but in reality you were already dead before you reached the corner. But it could also be that the other guy landed a lucky headshot during the mutual spray dance. That's what I heard.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Oldie but goodie, likely a repost but i've just rekindled my love/hate relationship with the Havoc:
> 
> 
> 
> Although to be fair, the patch has totally overhauled the handling of this chopper, which once had quite a steep learning curve (you really had to throw this bathtub around to get any agility whatsoever). You can also tell this footage/montage i captured was prepatch - just look at how much the cockpit shakes and the rocket smoke trails.
> I also deeply miss those instant 2 hit jet kills with heatseekers. I bloody hate jets, they handle so unnaturally in this game and turn on a freaking dime. So destroying them brings me great satisfaction.


Same here... I also miss the guarantee of killing everything with heatseekers if you got within a certain range(even with flares), I've noticed it seems to work a lot less post patch(still get a kill doing it occasionally though). Makes killing jets and other choppers a bit more of a challenge(I still win 9 times out of 10 though







), I wish they made tanks stronger again though, they are no challenge for a chopper now


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> What is the strongest wep for assult without the Karkand pack?


The strongest as in the gun that does the most damage per bullet is the G3A3. The best gun just depends on your preferences though, they are all pretty good...the only ones I hate are the Famas and the AEK, but some people swear by those. My favorite is the M16A3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I've tested this theory, and firing down sights actually adds more damage, about 5-10 more.


No.


----------



## Nocturin

When people complain of snipers:










(yes i know it's tf2)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

^^^


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Point blank hip firing is starting to annoy me. M16A3, for example. 10 feet away. Hip firing takes almost a whole clip. Scope in with any scope at the same range and damage rate rises through the roof. Ridiculous!


If you want a weapon that you can hip-fire from 0-5m(20f), go with the P90 or MP7. You will love it







. Especially after the laser attachment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Isn't it the accuracy, not the damage? I don't really see why the damage would suffer being scoped in or not, but a major accuracy penalty while hip firing would be understandable.


This.


----------



## Fr0sty

gotta love random pubbers

we had a win locked down.. and on the last 3 tickets they armed both mcoms and we couldnt disarm.. LOL

what a great team


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Report this guy.

lAML0lIT0II3RST
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30620085/1/


----------



## kcuestag

^Done.

What do you guys think the best atachments for the G36c are?

I have been using the M16A3 nonstop since game was out and I think I need a change of class now (Engineer probably) and I need to start using other weapons.









I love the Holographic sight (Squared one), what combo of atachments are the best for this weapon? Heavy barrel? foregrip? silencer? flash suppressor?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Report this guy.
> lAML0lIT0II3RST
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30620085/1/


what a lou.....


----------



## verbatim

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3324208

9349 - 7970 [email protected]
Around there is the hugest I can get after mucking around.

Performance is underwhelming in multiplayer BF3 eyefinity.
In single player it is awesome. all max.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^Done.
> What do you guys think the best atachments for the G36c are?
> I have been using the M16A3 nonstop since game was out and I think I need a change of class now (Engineer probably) and I need to start using other weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Holographic sight (Squared one), what combo of atachments are the best for this weapon? Heavy barrel? foregrip? silencer? flash suppressor?


I think the G36c is a lot harder to use after the patch, but I personally prefer a flash suppressor, a red-dot or M145 3.4x scope (depends on the map I'm playing), and a bipod. And I'm maybe 5 kills for my 3rd service star with it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I think the G36c is a lot harder to use after the patch, but I personally prefer a flash suppressor, a red-dot or M145 3.4x scope (depends on the map I'm playing), and a bipod. And I'm maybe 5 kills for my 3rd service star with it.


I agree, It still is my second best gun but I pretty much haven't touched it post patch. Back then I was running holographic, sound suppressor and foregrip and it was an amazing gun... now, well, I'd suggest the bipod, flash suppressor and sight of your choice. Now I'm more partial to the SIG553 and G53, both of them are better post patch imo.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I agree, It still is my second best gun but I pretty much haven't touched it post patch. Back then I was running holographic, sound suppressor and foregrip and it was an amazing gun... now, well, I'd suggest the bipod, flash suppressor and sight of your choice. Now I'm more partial to the SIG553 and G53, both of them are better post patch imo.


What attachments are best for the G53?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^Done.
> What do you guys think the best atachments for the G36c are?
> I have been using the M16A3 nonstop since game was out and I think I need a change of class now (Engineer probably) and I need to start using other weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Holographic sight (Squared one), what combo of atachments are the best for this weapon? Heavy barrel? foregrip? silencer? flash suppressor?


suppresor and foregrip works way better then bi-pod + flash suppresor on this gun at close to medium range

heavy barrel + foregrip is a no no.. too much recoil... same with bi-pod + heavy barrel

i prefer the aks-74u now over most engi guns right now

but if i use the g36c i use foregrip + silencer since most of my engagements are rather close-ish range anyway and i prefer to stay off radar as much as i can

but there isnt a best combo anymore since the last patch.. its more of a perfect combo for a certain type of situation

more long range stopping power is foregrip + heavy barrel.. but it has more kick.. so use it with single shot mode

and so on

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I think the G36c is a lot harder to use after the patch, but I personally prefer a flash suppressor, a red-dot or M145 3.4x scope (depends on the map I'm playing), and a bipod. And I'm maybe 5 kills for my 3rd service star with it.


the weird thing is.. the combo they supposedly nerfed.. wich is grip + suppresor works better on this gun then some other riffles

btw i have 11 service stars with the g36c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What attachments are best for the G53?


like i said earlier.. it depends on the type of maps and style of play on said maps... closer quarter id go

grip + silencer

mid range id go heavy barrel + grip and for very low recoil good mid to close range id pick flash suppresor + bi-pod

but id say try out different combo's on an unranked server if you can with some friends from your clan and then play with the right setup for the right time


----------



## Methodical

I'm at work and can't view the link. What did the guy do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> what a lou.....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I agree, It still is my second best gun but I pretty much haven't touched it post patch. Back then I was running holographic, sound suppressor and foregrip and it was an amazing gun... now, well, I'd suggest the bipod, flash suppressor and sight of your choice. Now I'm more partial to the *SIG553 and G53*, both of them are better post patch imo.


Those are both the guns I've been using as engie too, post patch. The G53 especially. I have no idea what they did to both the G36C and MG36 but, they are both complete crap post patch. Ruined. My Assault weps will overtake them in my top weps list here soon.

For the G53 I use Heavy Barrel and a Kobra or Reflex sight; for the SG553 I use a Silencer and Reflex. I switch between the 2 depending on the map and enemy teams style.

The A-91 is good too.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Also, after that last 47 MB update, I have been getting a _ton_ of BF3 crashes when the game is loading. A ton. Soon as the icon comes up in my taskbar, I get the BF3 Has Stopped Working notice at least 50% of the time. Lame.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Report this guy.
> lAML0lIT0II3RST
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30620085/1/


WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


Look at his stats... 45% accuracy, 14k spm, rank 45 and 3k kills in 2 hours of playing, etc


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


KD/R : 52.534

Wow.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


Lol you should get your eyes checked... if you need to ask a question like that, you and people like you are whats wrong with this game and the main reason why I haven't bothered to play in months.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Report this guy.
> lAML0lIT0II3RST
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30620085/1/
> 
> 
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...
Click to expand...

Unless you can play BF3 for about 2 hours right now and earn over 3,000 kills with just the M16A4 and AK74 as Assault, it should be obvious. You know, if he had 3k kills with the M320 I'd just chalk him up to being a noob Metro whore, but he made it too easy to spot him out. Even given the benefit of the doubt that he's not cheating, he is definitely stat padding (joining a server with a few friends and constantly killing/reviving each other). He is also rank 46 with just 2 hours of gameplay. There's just simply no way. He has 60% accuracy with the M16A4 with about 2,000 kills on it.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


Get out from under the rock and put ur glasses on!!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


I've got a similar rank and kills, but I've put about 148 more hours in that this little nugget of a person.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> ^Done.
> What do you guys think the best atachments for the G36c are?
> I have been using the M16A3 nonstop since game was out and I think I need a change of class now (Engineer probably) and I need to start using other weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Holographic sight (Squared one), what combo of atachments are the best for this weapon? Heavy barrel? foregrip? silencer? flash suppressor?


Forgrip / Flash suppressor.

I wouldn't recommend using it though, I have around 2300 kills with it, but after the patch I couldn't use it anymore.

I'm liking the M4A1 a lot more. A-91 is a close second.


----------



## McAlberts

does the bipod only work when deployed while prone or does the added weight also reduce recoil while standing?

sorry if noob question but it could kind of make sense.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Unless you can play BF3 for about 2 hours right now and earn over 3,000 kills with just the M16A4 and AK74 as Assault, it should be obvious. You know, if he had 3k kills with the M320 I'd just chalk him up to being a noob Metro whore, but he made it too easy to spot him out. Even given the benefit of the doubt that he's not cheating, he is definitely stat padding (joining a server with a few friends and constantly killing/reviving each other). He is also rank 46 with just 2 hours of gameplay. There's just simply no way. He has 60% accuracy with the M16A4 with about 2,000 kills on it.


Only 1 headshot kill with the M16a4 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAlberts*
> 
> does the bipod only work when deployed while prone or does the added weight also reduce recoil while standing?
> sorry if noob question but it could kind of make sense.


Bipod has no effect on recoil when its not deployed


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> WHY? please explain what he did. And proof please, if you videotaped it...


Thanks for the good laugh


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Bipod has no effect on recoil when its not deployed


It does have an accuracy bonus, though, to clarify







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Bipod has no effect on recoil when its not deployed
> 
> 
> 
> It does have an accuracy bonus, though, to clarify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Wait what? You mean when deployed, right?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Wait what? You mean when deployed, right?


No, 24/7. Seriously.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No, 24/7. Seriously.


Yup. It provides a ~10% increase in accuracy, even when not deployed. It however does not effect the recoil at all unless deployed.


----------



## Methodical

Yeah, I'm sure he does know them better than me. I've only been playing multiplayer for just over 2 weeks now and I noticed alot of the players are ranked really high. I'm having fun though. I did get him good though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> He could just know the map better. I've been in the same situation many times and I know how frustrating it is to see someone, fire a few shots, get a couple hit markers and go down with 1-2 shots from the enemy. It will start happening less as your learn the maps and paths players normally take. This is the part that takes some time. I barely know some maps and routing and I've got maybe 150hrs in. Not counting metro because it's 3-3-3 choke points and it's very simple.
> It sucks, but it's part of the game.
> At least you didn't get used too all the guns in the rookie stage right before the patch like I did. Post-patch it was like playing with totally new weapons and it took a little while to get used too.
> 
> I like the hippo too,
> but just because it doesn't happen to the hippo, doesn't mean that it doesn't happen to others.


----------



## ntherblast

Is it me or does the LAV get stuck on everything


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does the LAV get stuck on everything


The one with wheels do, always! But the one with tracks work fine for me ..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Is it me or does the LAV get stuck on everything


LAV is terrible for off-road. I've been in a stuck one several times. There was a strange glitch one time where it was stuck basically vertical on a wall, even rpg'ing behind it didn't move it. Actually got like 2 kills with it that way, then an enemy hopped in and killed me rofl. We were just messing around on it.

We drove it off the edge on Karkand, if you go toward the water, just bust through the concrete barrier, and face straight toward water, and it got stuck nose down there









We weren't even near the action and I still killed 2 people with it... saved my friend from those guys, he was walking around below it haha.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

And the problem is not about to go away. Same exact problem in bf2.


----------



## importflip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Report this guy.
> 
> lAML0lIT0II3RST
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/30620085/1/


What's funny is I reported a guy that was using that same avatar. You can't fire while climbing a ladder, man.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> And the problem is not about to go away. Same _exact_ problem in bf2.


Except BF2 had far less stuff to get stuck on, BF3 has rubble and so many detailed things, rocks and trees, barriers, fences, etc.

Tanks can be a bit wild to, especially the T-90, if you hit some grass to fast while turning you can do just about a complete 360 lol. Wish they would stop buttering there tracks!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

No trust me. It was just as bad in bf2.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Yup. It provides a ~10% increase in accuracy, even when not deployed. It however does not effect the recoil at all unless deployed.


Ding!


----------



## JCG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tanks can be a bit wild to, especially the T-90


Oh God, the T-90. Tanks are heavy and are hence supposed to have traction. This thing however floats around like its made of paper. Pisses me off when it does a 360 while climbing a tiny hill.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Tanks can be a bit wild to, especially the T-90
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God, the T-90. Tanks are heavy and are hence supposed to have traction. This thing however floats around like its made of paper. Pisses me off when it does a 360 while climbing a tiny hill.
Click to expand...

lol, coming out of the base on Caspian, if you go down that hill with the boost, you are almost guaranteed a massive spinout. It is a bit silly you have to baby the throttle on a TANK to keep it under control. haha

BF3 a serious Battlefield experience, where the gunplay and infantry fighting is well rounded but the vehicle physics are Arcade. I've seen jets do some crazy things...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Or the abrams get stuck on a little hill with it's 2200 horsepower


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, coming out of the base on Caspian, if you go down that hill with the boost, you are almost guaranteed a massive spinout. It is a bit silly you have to baby the throttle on a TANK to keep it under control. haha


Haha this is so true.

*Lets rush to B with tank*
*FFS ******* IM NOT IN A DRIFTING CONTEST *


----------



## calavera

I was once stuck under the bridge in Gulf of Oman driving an LAV. I was raping everything in it so I didn't abandon it. Shooting down jets and helis







Then this one F35 rammed me, and pushed me free. lol Of course I killed the jet pilot first.


----------



## kcuestag

Seriously what does windows 7 aero do to take so much vram?

I realized I was using 1.9GB of VRAM, forgot to turn off aero, then it went down to 1.3GB!! It was taking almost 600MB!!!









I don't think AERO is good enough to justifity losing over half a gig of vram while gaming.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Um that's 600MBs.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Seriously what does windows 7 aero do to take so much vram?
> I realized I was using 1.9GB of VRAM, forgot to turn off aero, then it went down to 1.3GB!! It was taking almost 600MB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think AERO is good enough to justifity losing over half a gig of vram while gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Um that's 600MBs.


^Fixed.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCG*
> 
> The one with wheels do, always! But the one with tracks work fine for me ..


The LAV (One with wheels) is a joke. Get some momentum up and they shoot across the map at what appears like 100mph. It's hilarious, but near impossible to engage as a target, especially in chopper.


----------



## Blackout621

Anyone else get stuck in the forest frequently in Caspian Border? The forest near B, I mean. The other day I was capping B and a helicopter on my team decided to shoot a bunch of missiles on B (thanks for the unnecessary air support, dude) and it knocked down a HUGE tree on my tank. I couldn't move for the 5 minutes it took the tree to disappear. Not the first time something like that has happened, either.









edit: It was the T90, which is garb compared to the Abrams imo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Wait what? You mean when deployed, right?


when standing up... when crouch.. and prone also

when prone theres a higher bonus of course... but theres a bonus given even if the bi-pod isnt deployed... wich is stupid from dice .. and thats why you see people with assault riffle running around with a bi-pod and flash suppresor


----------



## leetmode

Just got banned from a server for "Admin Abuse" after knifing an admin, so annoying lol.


----------



## Nocturin

lol i'll never understand that. It's so difficult to find the same person over and over...

well unless they camp...

then it's just too much fun


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Just got banned from a server for "Admin Abuse" after knifing an admin, so annoying lol.


Not amazed same crap happened to me in bc2 after owning an admin consecutively he got pissed and kicked me dont think ive had it happen yet for bf3


----------



## Blackout621

One time I killed a person seven times in a row with the M320... I felt pretty bad! I wasn't even meaning to do it, honestly. And I wasn't nade-spamming, mind you.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not amazed same crap happened to me in bc2 after owning an admin consecutively he got pissed and kicked me dont think ive had it happen yet for bf3


I got banned from a server for constantly killing the admin with TV missiles... he had the better chopper too


----------



## Robilar

Anyone else having low gpu usage with SLI cards?

Looks like it has happened since the last patch. My gpu 1 never goes over 60%, gpu 2 is in the high 90's.

Can't figure out why one gpu runs at full load and the other doesn't.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I got banned from a server for constantly killing the admin with TV missiles... he had the better chopper too


But tving is now so broke.


----------



## Fr0sty

ecm is so broke in choppers









someone's trying to lock.. i press ecm.. and im diving down to stay below radar.. and i know i have bellow radar so its a good plan to avoid that soflam lock right?

but i get taken out by a jets missile


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ecm is so broke in choppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone's trying to lock.. i press ecm.. and im diving down to stay below radar.. and i know i have bellow radar so its a good plan to avoid that soflam lock right?
> but i get taken out by a jets missile


I saw a video on youtube ECM works about 30% of the time better off using flares


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> But tving is now so broke.


This was pre-patch mind you, it was still pretty easy to hit choppers back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ecm is so broke in choppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone's trying to lock.. i press ecm.. and im diving down to stay below radar.. and i know i have bellow radar so its a good plan to avoid that soflam lock right?
> but i get taken out by a jets missile


I've been wondering if below radar is broken as well, on some maps(such as karg) I fly along all the roads nice and low, I still seem to get locks from stuff...

As for ECM's, I think I've only been hit once or twice post patch from ECM'ing after a missile launch, I just fly really really erratically, usually throws off the missile.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I saw a video on youtube ECM works about 30% of the time better off using flares


That's on jets.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> This was pre-patch mind you, it was still pretty easy to hit choppers back then.
> I've been wondering if below radar is broken as well, on some maps(such as karg) I fly along all the roads nice and low, I still seem to get locks from stuff...


I know just sayin'.

Make sure you're below 25 meters. And if it's a soflam or lazer painter it still locks.


----------



## Fr0sty

ecm jammers still bugs on choppers... i'll try to find the video but its clear evidence

even lvlcap who's a good flyer says the same thing


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That's on jets.
> I know just sayin'.
> Make sure you're below 25 meters. And if it's a soflam or lazer painter it still locks.


I didn't realise it didn't break soflam locks, I'll have to keep that in mind. And I am talking about skimming the ground when I'm getting locked lol

And what do you mean by it being buggy frosty? It stops a lock and can throw off missiles, where is the issue?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> One time I killed a person seven times in a row with the M320... I felt pretty bad! I wasn't even meaning to do it, honestly. And I wasn't nade-spamming, mind you.


lol. if this was on metro that's worse than nade spamming







.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I didn't realise it didn't break soflam locks, I'll have to keep that in mind. And I am talking about skimming the ground when I'm getting locked lol
> And what do you mean by it being buggy frosty? It stops a lock and can throw off missiles, where is the issue?


It doesn't always work if not used properly. Me and frosty just got shot down about 10 times by NVIDIAFTW12 in a Kharg match, and that was with me deploying ECM and him flares after.

I saw a video on YT showing that you have to ECM either before the missile fires or _immediately_ after (and I mean, like a split second after the fire alarm sounds) or you take hits--even though many won't be direct hits. They tested it over and over and it failed about 12% of the time. In a chopper, staying within the ECM cloud helped redirect the heat seekers.
Quote:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX_50yKynMA


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I didn't realise it didn't break soflam locks, I'll have to keep that in mind. *And I am talking about skimming the ground when I'm getting locked lol*
> And what do you mean by it being buggy frosty? It stops a lock and can throw off missiles, where is the issue?


I figured you were just double checking.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I saw a video on YT showing that *you have to ECM either before the missile fires* or _immediately_ after


That's what you're _supposed_ to do with ECM. It breaks locks, it isn't supposed to counter incoming missiles. (at least that's not what it's made for, it can do it sometimes though)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I figured you were just double checking.


Fair enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That's what you're _supposed_ to do with ECM. It breaks locks, it isn't supposed to counter incoming missiles. (at least that's not what it's made for, it can do it sometimes though)


It's also supposed to make missiles less accurate(at least that's my interpretation of it), if you start doing maneuvers it really should miss...

And I bet nvidia was getting within that guaranteed kill distance, even with flares/ecm's you pretty much always get a kill once you are a certain distance from the other aircraft(makes killing jets sooo easy).


----------



## Fr0sty

look at the stats of both guns... m416 vs m27 iar.. yet the m27 has 2x worse aim down sight accuracy... 2x more spread...

dice's logic at work yet again

http://symthic.com/comparison.php?wep1=M416&attc1=None&wep2=M27+IAR&attc2=Heavy+Barrel


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lol. if this was on metro that's worse than nade spamming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wellll, it was







But we had got them stuck in their spawn (RU) in maybe 5 minutes, so I was just in a building nading people who tried to go for B and C. And the 7 times I shot a grenade, they were all the same guy.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I didn't realise it didn't break soflam locks, I'll have to keep that in mind. And I am talking about skimming the ground when I'm getting locked lol
> And what do you mean by it being buggy frosty? It stops a lock and can throw off missiles, where is the issue?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't always work if not used properly. Me and frosty just got shot down about 10 times by NVIDIAFTW12 in a Kharg match, and that was with me deploying ECM and him flares after.
> 
> I saw a video on YT showing that you have to ECM either before the missile fires or _immediately_ after (and I mean, like a split second after the fire alarm sounds) or you take hits--even though many won't be direct hits. They tested it over and over and it failed about 12% of the time. In a chopper, staying within the ECM cloud helped redirect the heat seekers.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX_50yKynMA
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I figured you were just double checking.
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That's what you're _supposed_ to do with ECM. It breaks locks, it isn't supposed to counter incoming missiles. (at least that's not what it's made for, it can do it sometimes though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's also supposed to make missiles less accurate(at least that's my interpretation of it), if you start doing maneuvers it really should miss...
> 
> And I bet nvidia was getting within that guaranteed kill distance, even with flares/ecm's you pretty much always get a kill once you are a certain distance from the other aircraft(makes killing jets sooo easy).
Click to expand...

It does break SOFLAM locks... you just have to execute it BEFORE a guided shell/missile/rocket is fired. It can DEVIATE any missile (whether heatseeker or guided lock) so long as the missile flies through the ECM's chaff cloud. You can sometimes trick the missile out by turning sharply and getting them to hit a wall, tree, or the ground. I'm not sure if "Below the Radar" has any effect on the missiles when you're below 25m, I think it should definitely make it more difficult for the missile to hit you. But yea, it doesn't quite always work. Many times I KNOW that I executed my ECM at the right time yet the lock wasn't broken. That's some bad netcode for ya. To the server/other players, you launched your ECM too late, after they already fired their guided projectiles.


----------



## calavera

65k points in one TDM round. Granted it was 1500 ticket TDM server but it's the highest score I've ever had. lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I got banned from a server for constantly killing the admin with TV missiles... he had the better chopper too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But tving is now so broke.
Click to expand...

How so? I have yet to try it, but I loved them in BF2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 65k points in one TDM round. Granted it was 1500 ticket TDM server but it's the highest score I've ever had. lol


Wow lol, must have been good timing with some medals dropping in that round.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How so? I have yet to try it, but I loved them in BF2.
> Wow lol, must have been good timing with some medals dropping in that round.


tv missiles will most of the time not deal any damage now even with a direct hit... theres a video on youtube showing exactly that


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> How so? I have yet to try it, but I loved them in BF2.
> Wow lol, must have been good timing with some medals dropping in that round.
> 
> 
> 
> tv missiles will most of the time not deal any damage now even with a direct hit... theres a video on youtube showing exactly that
Click to expand...

Great... so they go from 1 hit OP to bugged 0 damage. lol DICE, one extreme to the next


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> look at the stats of both guns... m416 vs m27 iar.. yet the m27 has 2x worse aim down sight accuracy... 2x more spread...
> dice's logic at work yet again
> http://symthic.com/comparison.php?wep1=M416&attc1=None&wep2=M27+IAR&attc2=Heavy+Barrel


-.-

at least there is some variance, even though it makes no sense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Wellll, it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we had got them stuck in their spawn (RU) in maybe 5 minutes, so I was just in a building nading people who tried to go for B and C. And the 7 times I shot a grenade, they were all the same guy.


This is why I don't play explosives on conquest metro, being killed and revived a total of 14 times would piss me off HC.


----------



## BradleyW

Is it normal to see some jagged edging in BF3 with 4MSAA and Post pro AA High? I even see very slight evidence on some weapons.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it normal to see some jagged edging in BF3 with 4MSAA and Post pro AA High? I even see very slight evidence on some weapons.


Might need to force a setting through your GPU or reset your GPU and make changes to your settings.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Might need to force a setting through your GPU or reset your GPU and make changes to your settings.


Reset my GPU?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Reset my GPU?


Sometimes for Mass Effect 3 the AF won't properly set and I have to reset the settings for my GPU and force them again. For AMD CCC I go to preferences in the top right corner and then reset. It resets to default factory settings and then I have to go through and set it up again (overclocks, graphic settings, etc).

I don't know exactly how to do that for Nvidia cards and just threw that out there as a suggestion. Maybe it's similar for Nvidia?









Could try deleting the BF3 settings folder and having it be recreated.

I think it's something like C:\...\Documents\My Games\BF3

Obviously back up the folder somewhere before doing that.


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone else getting sick of the DAO12, M26 MASS, M26 DART and other general shotguns? They are all that kill me. Why is everyone using them?!

...that's when I'm not playing on a server where shotguns aren't allowed.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of the DAO12, M26 MASS, M26 DART and other general shotguns? They are all that kill me. Why is everyone using them?!
> ...that's when I'm not playing on a server where shotguns are'nt allowed.


Most of those people play to win, not to have fun. I, myself, get tired of those guns very quickly because they're no challenge to it.

It may be part of the reason Why I've started playing minecraft again.

OT

Speaking of minecraft, I'm playing with technic 7 right now, but if anyone wants to play, let me know, and I'll get a whitelisted tekkit server up for some slower, fun times


----------



## Ikthus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of the DAO12, M26 MASS, M26 DART and other general shotguns? They are all that kill me. Why is everyone using them?!
> ...that's when I'm not playing on a server where shotguns are'nt allowed.


M26 Dart (underslung rail) with heavy barrel is bugged ATM which is why everyone is using it. Combined with the G3A3 the damage/range is just ridiculous. Hopefully we won't have to wait for another big patch for it to be fixed...


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tv missiles will most of the time not deal any damage now even with a direct hit... theres a video on youtube showing exactly that


The best I've got with TV missiles is a "disabled vehicle". On an unrelated note I found myself in a high ticket HC no explosives server last night and it was pretty awesome. I could get to like HC played that way.


----------



## Ganglartoronto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of the DAO12, M26 MASS, M26 DART and other general shotguns? They are all that kill me. Why is everyone using them?!
> ...that's when I'm not playing on a server where shotguns aren't allowed.


Yes. If people can have an easy advantage over others because of bugs and exploits they will.. m26 dart im referring to, its bs


----------



## kcuestag

Here's the half part of a very fun round with a clan mate on the Havoc:




It was my first time recording a gameplay so I completely forgot to set the audio to record as well, so I had to enter some music to make it somewhat OK to view.









Editing another footage of Gran Bazaar round I did with *Stealth Pyro* and *BeardedJesus* on my clan server, this time with in-game sound.









Hope you like it, not the best editing (None at all really, I just rendered it to make the overall size smaller from ~50GB to ~1GB) but I am having lots of fun recording and doing some nice rounds.


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

i was in the process of being stabbed from behind, then my teammate shot the enemy in the back and stopped the animation, I







bf3!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That shouldn't happen. You it was probably because of lag and he actually shot him beforehand.


----------



## jackeyjoe

one tip kcuestag, whenever you see another chopper go as high as you can as quick as you can, whoever has the advantage of height wins 9 times out of 10, I think you were just really really lucky when the viper was above you and you took him out(he must've been missing or something). Otherwise you fly pretty well, nice jet dodges









EDIT, no, I've had that happen to me(except the other way around), I was stabbing someone and going to steal their tank, got shot half way through the knife animation, he lived, I died and he was asking wth just happened.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> one tip kcuestag, whenever you see another chopper go as high as you can as quick as you can, whoever has the advantage of height wins 9 times out of 10, I think you were just really really lucky when the viper was above you and you took him out(he must've been missing or something). Otherwise you fly pretty well, nice jet dodges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, no, I've had that happen to me(except the other way around), I was stabbing someone and going to steal their tank, got shot half way through the knife animation, he lived, I died and he was asking wth just happened.


Except for one exception. If you can fly backwards well, you can stay below radar and are invincible to all except manual-aim shots.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> one tip kcuestag, whenever you see another chopper go as high as you can as quick as you can, whoever has the advantage of height wins 9 times out of 10, I think you were just really really lucky when the viper was above you and you took him out(he must've been missing or something). Otherwise you fly pretty well, nice jet dodges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, no, I've had that happen to me(except the other way around), I was stabbing someone and going to steal their tank, got shot half way through the knife animation, he lived, I died and he was asking wth just happened.


I know I know, I was quite distracted that round due to clan mates shouting all the time on team speak, as soon as I saw him I went high to kill him.









Normally I do much better, wasn't a perfect helicopter run but it was a fun round.









Plus it was probably the worst gunner I could get from all my clan mates, next time I'll try to do it better with a proper gunner, I ended 31-3 as pilot and he only ended like 15-7...









PS: I love dodging jets, they get mad at me on the chat because they can't kill me.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Except for one exception. If you can fly backwards well, you can stay below radar and are invincible to all except manual-aim shots.


That sir is a good point, however the other choppers gunner will tear you up, hence why altitude usually decides the victor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know I know, I was quite distracted that round due to clan mates shouting all the time on team speak, as soon as I saw him I went high to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I do much better, wasn't a perfect helicopter run but it was a fun round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus it was probably the worst gunner I could get from all my clan mates, next time I'll try to do it better with a proper gunner, I ended 31-3 as pilot and he only ended like 15-7...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I love dodging jets, they get mad at me on the chat because they can't kill me.


I always kill jets... well, used to, heatseekers aren't as effective against them post patch


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> That sir is a good point, however the other choppers gunner will tear you up, hence why altitude usually decides the victor.
> I always kill jets... well, used to, heatseekers aren't as effective against them post patch


I ignore jets, I only keep an eye on them to make sure they don't try to take me down.









Only time I actually try to take them down is when I see a friendly jet firing at him and as soon as I see him dropping flares I'll shoot him 2 heatseekers and BAM! Dead!









Will do more helicopter gameplay videos through the weekend with proper sound.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I ignore jets, I only keep an eye on them to make sure they don't try to take me down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only time I actually try to take them down is when I see a friendly jet firing at him and as soon as I see him dropping flares I'll shoot him 2 heatseekers and BAM! Dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do more helicopter gameplay videos through the weekend with proper sound.


Well they were super easy to kill pre-patch, get within ~50m of them and even with flares heatseekers would still hit(same with choppers). It still does it a little, not even nearly as much as it used to though(as in nearly 100% of the time).


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Well they were super easy to kill pre-patch, get within ~50m of them and even with flares heatseekers would still hit(same with choppers). It still does it a little, not even nearly as much as it used to though(as in nearly 100% of the time).


We need to do some BF3 games together through the weekend, I need a good gunner to assist me!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We need to do some BF3 games together through the weekend, I need a good gunner to assist me!


Hrm... maybe, depends on how my internet is feeling, oh and how my case mod is going(I'll probs be spending a fair bit of time on it this weekend). I'd love to sometime though









EDIT I'm probs the same, although I'm told I am pretty amazing with TV missiles.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I'm a good pilot, but a bad gunner. :sad-smile


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I'm a good pilot, but a bad gunner.


same here!

high five?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Hrm... maybe, depends on how my internet is feeling, oh and how my case mod is going(I'll probs be spending a fair bit of time on it this weekend). I'd love to sometime though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT I'm probs the same, although I'm told I am pretty amazing with TV missiles.


That's exactly what I need, someone cappable of properly using TV Missiles.









I'm rendering a 720p HD footage of a Grand Bazaar round, about ~15 minutes long, quite a nice round with Stealth Pyro and BeardedJesus.









As soon as it's done I'll leave it uploading on Youtube while sleeping as it will probably take at least 2 hours. I'm amazed at how good the i7 2600k @ 5GHz does at rendering though, it renders a ~67GB video (720p with 44,1k 16bit Audio) into a ~1GB video close to no quality loss in a time frame of ~9 minutes, amazing.


----------



## james8

^may i ask which software you use and what your CPU usage is when rendering?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^may i ask which software you use and what your CPU usage is when rendering?


Sony Vegas PRO 11 and CPU usage jumps anywhere from 30% to 70% on all 4 cores, this is with Hyperthreading disabled by the way.


----------



## Blackout621

Can I ask you guys what its like going from Bf3 on a console to PC? I don't mean graphics wise, I mean the feel of the game. I'm pretty damn good on PS3 - 535 SPM and 1.45 KD - but should I expect to suck when I move over to PC?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Short answer: yes. Totally different game IMO.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Short answer: yes. Totally different game IMO.


Yep... when I watch videos from consoles I'm constantly thinking 'these peoples reaction times are SO SLOW', and I'm not even an awesome player, maybe a little above average. Just don't go in there expecting to be as good as you are on console, there are a lot of really good players on the PC.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Sony Vegas PRO 11 and CPU usage jumps anywhere from 30% to 70% on all 4 cores, this is with Hyperthreading disabled by the way.


yea i get that kinda usage with pinnacle studio too. i'm not sure where the bottleneck is because the CPU isn't maxed and the HDD light isn't always lit either.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yep... when I watch videos from consoles I'm constantly thinking 'these peoples reaction times are SO SLOW', and I'm not even an awesome player, maybe a little above average. Just don't go in there expecting to be as good as you are on console, there are a lot of really good players on the PC.


Yeah, my brother's like I run a 1.7, bla, bla, bla kdr on xbox. And I always lol, and tell him he would never get that on pc. Ever.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Yep... when I watch videos from consoles I'm constantly thinking 'these peoples reaction times are SO SLOW', and I'm not even an awesome player, maybe a little above average. Just don't go in there expecting to be as good as you are on console, there are a lot of really good players on the PC.


Okay, about what I thought. It doesn't help this will be my first FPS on PC... hehe. Well, the only thing that I expect to go up is accuracy.. its 18.5% now, but then again I'm sure its a whole different world without aim assist..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah, my brother's like I run a 1.7, bla, bla, bla kdr on xbox. And I always lol, and tell him he would never get that on pc. Ever.


I have a friend that does that, I just tell him he'd be destroyed if he tried playing on the PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Okay, about what I thought. It doesn't help this will be my first FPS on PC... hehe. Well, the only thing that I expect to go up is accuracy.. its 18.5% now, but then again I'm sure its a whole different world without aim assist..


My accuracy is only around 14%... I do a ridiculous amount of suppressing though lol. Just get used to the mouse and keyboard and you should notice that you are reacting to stuff a lot quicker, the problem is that everybody else reacts quicker as well


----------



## BeardedJesus

Kcuestag I'd definitely be up for some gunner ownage soon. I spend almost all my time as a pilot now and wouldn't mind having a few lazy games and let someone else fly me around for once


----------



## kcuestag

Uploading Grand Bazaar Conquest 64 footage as we speak, I'm off to bed (4AM







) while it downloads.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Kcuestag I'd definitely be up for some gunner ownage soon. I spend almost all my time as a pilot now and wouldn't mind having a few lazy games and let someone else fly me around for once


I wouldn't mind being gunner either, we can rotate.









By the way, uploading that Bazaar fotage we played on.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> My accuracy is only around 14%... I do a ridiculous amount of suppressing though lol. Just get used to the mouse and keyboard and you should notice that you are reacting to stuff a lot quicker, the problem is that everybody else reacts quicker as well


Also, you can whip your mouse. I saw this one guy (Caz in here I think it was), and he had to wait for the sight to catch up to a guy while he was running, whereas on pc he could have just whipped it, and killed him much quicker. Watching the xbox footage almost hurt my eyes with the controller lameness.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Uploading Grand Bazaar Conquest 64 footage as we speak, I'm off to bed (4AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) while it downloads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind being gunner either, we can rotate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, uploading that Bazaar fotage we played on.


Sweet, wish i had joined a little earlier though, I only caught like the last 5 minutes. I'm off to bed too so I will take a look at the footage tommorow. Goodnight


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Also, you can whip your mouse. I saw this one guy (Caz in here I think it was), and he had to wait for the sight to catch up to a guy while he was running, whereas on pc he could have just whipped it, and killed him much quicker. Watching the xbox footage almost hurt my eyes with the controller lameness.


Last christmas I spent 3 weeks at my other house where my brother lives (Moving back there this June) and I had no computer to play with online, but my brother had PS3 and Battlefield 3 on a 42" LED TV. Seriously, right after I started around I got so deppressed when I saw the handling with pad and how bad the game was on console, aiming, shooting, sounds, the graphics, completely different game, shut it off and never played it again for the 3 weeks.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

:lachen:


----------



## jackeyjoe

Your avatar is annoying me kcuestag, it looks like something awesome is about to happen then it cuts off


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Can I ask you guys what its like going from Bf3 on a console to PC? I don't mean graphics wise, I mean the feel of the game. I'm pretty damn good on PS3 - 535 SPM and 1.45 KD - but should I expect to suck when I move over to PC?


Wait... you have that boss of a sig rig and your playing BF3 on a PS3?

This does not computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Wait... you have that boss of a sig rig and your playing BF3 on a PS3?
> This does not computer.


I didn't even notice that! Computational problems - bluescreen.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Wait... you have that boss of a sig rig and your playing BF3 on a PS3?
> This does not computer.


Some keywords you're missing. Key words such as it doesn't have the GPUs (how could it have 3 unreleased cards, anyway..) or the CPU, for that matter. It should be up and running by June 2012; check my build log.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That shouldn't happen. You it was probably because of lag and he actually shot him beforehand.


Not lag at all... if you get killed before you actually make the stab/slash I think it's a savior kill.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Well they were super easy to kill pre-patch, get within ~50m of them and even with flares heatseekers would still hit(same with choppers). It still does it a little, not even nearly as much as it used to though(as in nearly 100% of the time).
> 
> 
> 
> We need to do some BF3 games together through the weekend, I need a good gunner to assist me!
Click to expand...

I'm a good gunner and a good pilot so long as I'm flying the Viper. I'm getting pretty good with the TV.


----------



## faulkton

im a good chopper pilot and gunner if anyone ever wants to add me. I have 3x the kills with choppers as i have with any gun lol and almost at 2k vehicles destroyed.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Some keywords you're missing. Key words such as it doesn't have the GPUs (how could it have 3 unreleased cards, anyway..) or the CPU, for that matter. It should be up and running by June 2012; check my build log.


I say 680s, not the 4gb part







.

But all the other parts were real so it didn't even occur to me.

4 gpus?

are you really doing that with a 3820?

link to build log, please.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone else getting sick of the DAO12, M26 MASS, M26 DART and other general shotguns? They are all that kill me. Why is everyone using them?!
> ...that's when I'm not playing on a server where shotguns aren't allowed.


Haha, so true. Those guns really grind my gears. So I usually just switch to long range weapons and pop em in the head from a far.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WakaFlockaFlam2*
> 
> i was in the process of being stabbed from behind, then my teammate shot the enemy in the back and stopped the animation, I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bf3!


Love that.


----------



## Fr0sty

was about to be stabbed once in the middle of the knife animation then terrabyte saved me.. and then i got killed by a m26 dart

what a shame... but its so much fun to be saved in the middle of the knife animation LOL


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> was about to be stabbed once in the middle of the knife animation then terrabyte saved me.. and then i got killed by a m26 dart
> 
> what a shame... but its so much fun to be saved in the middle of the knife animation LOL


It's even funner to slash and kill someone with the knife while they're knifing a friendly.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> It's even funner to slash and kill someone with the knife while they're knifing a friendly.


killed a dude with a defib while he was knifing a friendly and obviously i revived the friendly afterward


----------



## grunion

Takes about 3 secs to disable a tank with the torch now, sound right?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Takes about 3 secs to disable a tank with the torch now, sound right?


Ridiculous how a torch is more powerful than a RPG.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Takes about 3 secs to disable a tank with the torch now, sound right?


nope.. doesnt sound right in term of balance... but in terms of general feel after the patch yes it is


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ Absolutely. Just yesterday I had my tank at 100%, I was firing at another tank that didn't even see me, and by the time I even NOTICED I was taking damage my tank blew up. 3 seconds to disable? I'd say 3 seconds to destroy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ^ Absolutely. Just yesterday I had my tank at 100%, I was firing at another tank that didn't even see me, and by the time I even NOTICED I was taking damage my tank blew up. 3 seconds to disable? I'd say 3 seconds to destroy.


had an eod bot run towards my tank and i blew it up before some engineers.. i know i made the ritght choice to go for that eod bot because a small swipe of his torch nailed me of 18% health in 1second :O

sounds too OP if you ask me


----------



## kcuestag

Here's the Grand Bazaar game I had with *Stealth Pyros* and *BeardedJesus*:


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's the Grand Bazaar game I had with *Stealth Pyros* and *BeardedJesus*:


Ehh? No link.... Edit: OCN derped, nothing showed up.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ^ Absolutely. Just yesterday I had my tank at 100%, I was firing at another tank that didn't even see me, and by the time I even NOTICED I was taking damage my tank blew up. 3 seconds to disable? I'd say 3 seconds to destroy.
> 
> 
> 
> had an eod bot run towards my tank and i blew it up before some engineers.. i know i made the ritght choice to go for that eod bot because a small swipe of his torch nailed me of 18% health in 1second :O
> 
> sounds too OP if you ask me
Click to expand...

It can dismember a tank in 3 seconds, yet it can't mend a tank from 10% to 100% without overheating... Yea, that's balanced.







I ran up to a tank with my buddy Appler (both engineers) and we annihilated a tank with our repair tools. It was funny, but I admit it is pretty lame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Here's the Grand Bazaar game I had with *Stealth Pyros* and *BeardedJesus*:
> 
> http://youtu.be/yAyLq4etD0M?hd=1


The next time I'm playing without any friends on my Mumble I'll join in on your TS so we can coordinate better.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Sometimes for Mass Effect 3 the AF won't properly set and I have to reset the settings for my GPU and force them again. For AMD CCC I go to preferences in the top right corner and then reset. It resets to default factory settings and then I have to go through and set it up again (overclocks, graphic settings, etc).
> I don't know exactly how to do that for Nvidia cards and just threw that out there as a suggestion. Maybe it's similar for Nvidia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could try deleting the BF3 settings folder and having it be recreated.
> I think it's something like C:\...\Documents\My Games\BF3
> Obviously back up the folder somewhere before doing that.


I tried both methods and it did not work. (Look at the bridge and mini map. They look worse in-game)

Thank you for helping so far.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Short answer: yes. Totally different game IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep... when I watch videos from consoles I'm constantly thinking 'these peoples reaction times are SO SLOW', and I'm not even an awesome player, maybe a little above average. Just don't go in there expecting to be as good as you are on console, there are a lot of really good players on the PC.
Click to expand...

If you have any PC FPS experience beforehand transition should be much better (though I think you said in a later post that you didn't). So it might be a bit of a rough start until you get the m +kb down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> ^ Absolutely. Just yesterday I had my tank at 100%, I was firing at another tank that didn't even see me, and by the time I even NOTICED I was taking damage my tank blew up. 3 seconds to disable? I'd say 3 seconds to destroy.


Torches got crazy nerf/buffs, they unbalanced them terribly this last patch.. Takes 3 engies to repair a tank to full hp where before 1 could do it. Takes 1 enemy engie 3 seconds(?!!?!?) to destroy a full hp tank. They also made those EOD bots way more deadly all around lol, occasionally people will use them in Metros, basically replacing the MAV swarms with bot swarms, and they can roadkill + torch now...

I don't really mind the other damage characteristics with the tanks and vehicles, 2 shots for rpg to take them out, but they still can wreck infantry so its fairly balanced. It just seems to be all around more deadly to use vehicles. Aircraft can be 1 shot with rpg/tank rounds as well.


----------



## Methodical

Question. When you are in a helicopter, how to do you repel out of it?

Al


----------



## nvidiaftw12

E. Unless you reset it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I didn't know they released pricing for the Close Quarters DLC, seems like it will be $15 though.

GMG has it for $13.94 (6% discount) for pre order here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried both methods and it did not work. (Look at the bridge and mini map. They look worse in-game)
> 
> Thank you for helping so far.


Have you set a BF3 profile in your nvidia control panel?

Try setting these like this:

Texture Filtering - Negative LOD Bias: CLAMP

Texture Filtering - Quality: QUALITY

Antialiasing - Transparency: 2X (Super Sample)

Set AF and AA to App Controlled.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

You can also try setting this like this: Texture Filtering - Quality: *HIGH QUALITY* if you keep good frames with the above settings.

Edit: @Methodical : You won't repel, you'll jump and if you are high you have to deploy the parachute. Hit "E" to Exit the chopper.


----------



## BradleyW

Before i make such changes, can somebody else test this location for the AA level to determine if it is a global or local issue?

Thanks bud!


----------



## DMills

So i recently rolled back my rig with 6950 from the catalyst beta drivers to make shogun 2 work correctly, but now i get a little screen lag in bf3: Anytime I resize or zoom the minimap (n or m) the whole screen blinks for like ½ second. it doesn't really appear to hurt anything else ingame. I might try to reinstall beta drivers again this weekend. anyone else ever deal with this or have any ideas?


----------



## BradleyW

I tried the stuff you told me to try but sadly it has no effect.


----------



## HOTDOGS

If somebody has a BF3 account and is willing to do co-cop with me please drop me a PM. I'm stuck at the second challenge because I seem to always be in a match with someone who won't shoot or if they're in the heli, fly the mission and then crash at the end just to frustrate me.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

I would, but currently my game is completely unplayable. It gets stuck on initializing and never changes. Started last night, I tried reinstalling BF3, origin, browser plugin as well as trying on chrome, firefox and IE. I am used to the "something went wrong" crashes because those happen 2-3 times before I ever get to join any server, but at least those go away. I can't get ingame on anything right now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> If somebody has a BF3 account and is willing to do co-cop with me please drop me a PM. I'm stuck at the second challenge because I seem to always be in a match with someone who won't shoot or if they're in the heli, fly the mission and then crash at the end just to frustrate me.


I might in a bit. I have mastered, that mission, doing it 10-14 times.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> If somebody has a BF3 account and is willing to do co-cop with me please drop me a PM. I'm stuck at the second challenge because I seem to always be in a match with someone who won't shoot or if they're in the heli, fly the mission and then crash at the end just to frustrate me.


That's pretty much the easiest mission... when do you want to co-op? I should be available in a few hrs, what's your soldier name?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's pretty much the easiest mission... when do you want to co-op? I should be available in a few hrs, what's your soldier name?


I have already promised him I would do it. :thumb:


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> If somebody has a BF3 account and is willing to do co-cop with me please drop me a PM. I'm stuck at the second challenge because I seem to always be in a match with someone who won't shoot or if they're in the heli, fly the mission and then crash at the end just to frustrate me.


Add me up my gt is my sig. I'm always online so it's just a matter of when you're good to go.


----------



## Fr0sty

i hope dice doesnt fix suppresion for the first couples of days before close quarters comes out so i can try this


----------



## Faster_is_better

^ lol, It's times like that you wish you could create a 2nd Soldier account that accuracy didn't matter on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's pretty much the easiest mission... when do you want to co-op? I should be available in a few hrs, what's your soldier name?
> 
> 
> 
> I have already promised him I would do it.
Click to expand...

Good, I seem to be swamped in work atm lol. Have fun!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> ^ lol, It's times like that you wish you could create a 2nd Soldier account that accuracy didn't matter on...


fun>stats

Too bad you can't put a laser sight and extended mags on, that would own even more.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I didn't know they released pricing for the Close Quarters DLC, seems like it will be $15 though.
> GMG has it for $13.94 (6% discount) for pre order here.


since it didnt came from ea i will take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Slightly skewed

I thought this was a bit interesting. Not sure if it's all accurate. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I thought this was a bit interesting. Not sure if it's all accurate. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/


Makes it sound like there are hackers EVERYWHERE. Wouldn't be surprised if this were all true though. If you have the ability to limit your hax, and just make it look like you're above avg player then you can probably get away with it without to many people calling you out. Then it just comes down to the proficiency of PB to detect and remove the players who use it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I thought this was a bit interesting. Not sure if it's all accurate. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/


Interesting.. I was thinking about getting a hack to use against hackers, but I don't want to support the people who make them, nor do I have extra money to spend on it. I wonder, if it's so easy for him to detect hackers, why can't Dice do it?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Interesting.. I was thinking about getting a hack to use against hackers, but I don't want to support the people who make them, nor do I have extra money to spend on it. I wonder, if it's so easy for him to detect hackers, why can't Dice do it?


Don't do it. Your power would corrupt you. Also, many people's reputation of you would be lowered, no matter the cause.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I thought this was a bit interesting. Not sure if it's all accurate. http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/t7201/im_a_hacker_and_i_have_some_information_for_the/
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.. I was thinking about getting a hack to use against hackers, but I don't want to support the people who make them, nor do I have extra money to spend on it. I wonder, if it's so easy for him to detect hackers, why can't Dice do it?
Click to expand...

Well by using the hack, he could see abnormal stats from other players that he suspected were using a hack also. Dice could certainly do the same thing, but it wouldn't be proof. Just like how we can suspect people are hacking by making impossible shots or maneuvers that seem out of the realm of human reaction, except he had a "tool" that gave actual stats to back up his claims.


----------



## Caz

Just pulled the trigger on a GTX480 for $210, I'll be up there with you guys in the 1080p bracket SOON!


----------



## raptorxrx

The cheat in action... I HATE HACKERS!!!!


----------



## ntherblast

Meh think i'm taking a break from this game just got kicked by an admin for no reason
Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason:
Not to brag but I was the highest scored 32-2 guess he thought I was hacking cause 5 people claimed I was. This was on the Up All Night 24/7 karkand server


----------



## ChrisB17

Uhg I don't understand this game. Using my sig rig BF3 takes about 5-10 mins to load a MP game and then when I get one I get 15-20 FPS? Seriously?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Time for a full reinstall, bud. :thumb:


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Time for a full reinstall, bud.


This is on a fresh copy of windows just installed the game.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Rage quit? I load up in like 1 min at the most, and get 45 fps avg.


----------



## ChrisB17

Bad advice is bad. I am looking for actual help, Not sarcastic comments. Thanks.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried both methods and it did not work. (Look at the bridge and mini map. They look worse in-game)
> 
> Thank you for helping so far.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried the stuff you told me to try but sadly it has no effect.


Didn't help at all? Hmmm.... I'm stumped.

Here's a little _bump_ and maybe someone else will have a fix for that issue.


----------



## gizmoman0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Uhg I don't understand this game. Using my sig rig BF3 takes about 5-10 mins to load a MP game and then when I get one I get 15-20 FPS? Seriously?


game is very cpu dependent, you really need a quad core. use the ~ command ingame and type something like render. a list of commands will be listed and theres one that shows how cpu or gpu limited you are


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoman0*
> 
> game is very cpu dependent, you really need a quad core. use the ~ command ingame and type something like render. a list of commands will be listed and theres one that shows how cpu or gpu limited you are


An i3 is actually fine for BF3!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried both methods and it did not work. (Look at the bridge and mini map. They look worse in-game)
> 
> Thank you for helping so far.


So what exactly is the problem?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheat in action... I HATE HACKERS!!!!


I have already been a victim of this. It is crap, people will literally know where you are at all times...gets really frustrating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoman0*
> 
> game is very cpu dependent, you really need a quad core. use the ~ command ingame and type something like render. a list of commands will be listed and theres one that shows how cpu or gpu limited you are


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> An i3 is actually fine for BF3!


Yeah, even without OCing my 2600k, I only use ~30% of my CPU power while playing BF3. So something like a Dual Core w/ HT should be perfectly fine.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> I have already been a victim of this. It is crap, people will literally know where you are at all times...gets really frustrating.


I don't get as mad as some people when it comes to hackers. Personally when you headshot a guy who is 117 and 4 and he dies, it feels so good. :thumb:

Quote:


> I only use ~30% of my CPU power while playing BF3.


Wut. I see ~75 - 90% on mine which may b e weaker, but still.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't get as mad as some people when it comes to hackers. Personally when you headshot a guy who is 117 and 4 and he dies, it feels so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut. I see ~75 - 90% on mine which may b e weaker, but still.


Well, it also might be this...I am playing on [email protected][email protected] on Low. (GT430)

But a 955 is around 1/2-2/3 the CPU power of a 2600k both at stock. I'll let you know once I get my 480 what my CPU usages are at like [email protected]@High.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Well, it also might be this..*.I am playing on [email protected][email protected] on Low. (GT430)*
> But a 955 is around 1/2-2/3 the CPU power of a 2600k both at stock. I'll let you know once I get my 480 what my CPU usages are at like [email protected]@High.


Yes that makes a big difference. I run everything maxed, 1080p.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I have already been a victim of this. It is crap, people will literally know where you are at all times...gets really frustrating.
> Yeah, even without OCing my 2600k, I only use ~30% of my CPU power while playing BF3. So something like a Dual Core w/ HT should be perfectly fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't get as mad as some people when it comes to hackers. Personally when you headshot a guy who is 117 and 4 and he dies, it feels so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut. I see ~75 - 90% on mine which may b e weaker, but still.


30%, maybe in menu, few examples of what I see regularly.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I didn't know ab had cpu usage....


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I didn't know ab had cpu usage....


Plugin


----------



## nvidiaftw12

+ e-cookie. As no rep can be given


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yes that makes a big difference. I run everything maxed, 1080p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 30%, maybe in menu, few examples of what I see regularly.


It is based on how much you are running. I am doing pretty much the lowest playable settings on a GT430. You guys are doing what I will be doing with a GTX480 or better. So more CPU power.


----------



## McAlberts

my afterburner is now complete


----------



## TheYonderGod

Uggggh I keep getting kicked by Punkbuster. It happens once or twice a day..

"Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'TheYonderGod' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Disallowed Program/Driver [89246]"

I googled that error and all I found was stuff about autohotkey, I don't even have AHK or any other macro program installed, except the one built into my keyboard drivers for its macro keys (that I've never used), but I've had my keyboard for a while with no problems. I did just get a new mouse that has extra buttons (a Deathadder) but this mouse is so common I reallly doubt that's the problem, and I haven't even used the extra buttons anyways.
I tried reinstalling punkbuster twice.

Does anyone know what this error is (other than the auto hotkey thing) or how to fix it??


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ...
> Edit: @Methodical : You won't repel, you'll jump and if you are high you have to deploy the parachute. Hit "E" to Exit the chopper.


Thanks. At one point I was hitting the "E" and I could not get out the chopper. Hell, I've gotten stuck on some barb wires ore something before and killed, so maybe it was just that one moment when I could not get out.


----------



## di inferi

Grrr. Origin is down at the moment. Can't sleep, want to C4 noobs.... Ahhhhh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> This is on a fresh copy of windows just installed the game.


Well, I am getting a minimum of 40 fps. 7870 1920x1080 ultra. Are you having problems with other games as well>?


----------



## iARDAs

Yeah origin is messing around for some people.


----------



## Fr0sty

even though this series of tips and tricks is in french it gives great tips to newbies






how to throw ammo boxes far or even how to destroy walls with them ... or how to throw c4 higher etc...


----------



## Evil Penguin

So... When is BF3 getting tessellation?


----------



## pc-illiterate

im making it a point to be banned from each and every server. i love an lav instant turning and firing with an aimbot getting the 1 shot headshot kill.
i already have a ps3. now to get my ass to fry's and the eagle eye with a copy of bf3 for the ps3.


----------



## Hillskill

I have just come back to playing BF3 after about 6 weeks away. I am noticing a split second cut to black every time I die. Is this happening to anyone else or an issue with my GPU?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So... When is BF3 getting tessellation?


It has it for me. Look at the small 3D rocks on Caspian Border for example.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So what exactly is the problem?


The issue is i have bad aliasing and i also get aliasing on the mini map.

Edit:


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It has it for me. Look at the small 3D rocks on Caspian Border for example.


I thought the mountains and things of that nature would have tessellation.


----------



## tael

Any of you guys manage to make it into the Dice Dogtags server a day or two ago?
I managed to snag 3 Dice Dev tags out of few maps.
A lot harder to sneak up on someone when they know its coming(and you're competing with 10 other people for it).

Was pretty fun though.
Could look around and just see random hostiles getting chased by 2-5 people with knives.
Or seeing a Jeep go by and a group of people just running after trying knife it.

I think it peaked with like 10 devs playing at one point. Went back down to about 6 pretty quick though.

IX-Railgun (Battlelog profile)


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Penguin*
> 
> So... When is BF3 getting tessellation?


when is bf3's bugs getting fixed instead should be the question


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> + e-cookie. As no rep can be given


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Plugin


Man that's awesome. So ... How did you get it to work? I'm not getting it. I'm trying to get AB to show my cpu temps in the OSD and have no idea how to make this work.

Edit: Okay. Joining up.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man that's awesome. So ... How did you get it to work? I'm not getting it. I'm trying to get AB to show my cpu temps in the OSD and have no idea how to make this work.


Get on ts and I will help you.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The issue is i have bad aliasing and i also get aliasing on the mini map.
> Edit:


Um. Well, it has to do with one of two things in my mind. 1. The nvidia control panel settings are off. 2. Battlefield never accepted the new settings. To fix this try setting everything to low and quiting. Then join a server and set everything to what you want. Quit and re-join. It should now be working if that is indeed the issue. (which I doubt it is.) Also, use unranked servers to make sure it doesn't mess up your stats.
Accidental dp.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I say 680s, not the 4gb part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But all the other parts were real so it didn't even occur to me.
> 4 gpus?
> are you really doing that with a 3820?
> link to build log, please.


Ermmm, 5760 x 1080 is my res, so 4 GB is necessary for cranking the eye-candy up imo.

No, 3. Very slim chance of adding a 4th in the future. Very slim. Since I'm playing at such a high resolution, the 3820 will be just fine at 4.6 Ghz







I don't have the link handy atm, but just search "[Build Log] The Beast!"

On-topic: Uhmm,... helicopters.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Um. Well, it has to do with one of two things in my mind. 1. The nvidia control panel settings are off. 2. Battlefield never accepted the new settings. To fix this try setting everything to low and quiting. Then join a server and set everything to what you want. Quit and re-join. It should now be working if that is indeed the issue. (which I doubt it is.) Also, use unranked servers to make sure it doesn't mess up your stats.
> 
> Accidental dp.


What do you mean the Nvidia CP settings are off?
I will try setting to low then quitting, then reapply in new server.


----------



## faulkton

I just wish the rest of my team pulled their own in this match and capped a few flags too

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31002768/1/367383586/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> What do you mean the Nvidia CP settings are off?


By off I mean whacked. Messed up. Can you give us some screenshots of the settings?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> By off I mean whacked. Messed up. Can you give us some screenshots of the settings?


It is just using global default settings.
Also, look at this image from Nvidia, it seems that AA is crap at distances and this is what i have.
http://www.geforce.com/Active/en_US/shared/images/guides/bf3-tweak/114_MSAA_PostAA_Max.jpg


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Fxaa could be messing you up. I don't use it personally. Also, from what I hear, you aren't supposed to run aa when using fxaa as they conflict.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Fxaa could be messing you up. I don't use it personally. Also, from what I hear, you aren't supposed to run aa when using fxaa as they conflict.


Nvidia say it is best to use 4MSAA with High FXAA. I tried one without the other and the AA is worse overall without both enabled.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Where do you find this fxaa setting? I have only heard of the fxaa injector.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Where do you find this fxaa setting? I have only heard of the fxaa injector.


It is the post AA (Low, med, high, off) option in BF3.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I will look into that.


----------



## iARDAs

Hahahahaha

Just killed the chopper pilot with a sniper rifle over 300 meters. Lol

The guy got mad

Anyone did that? we should get a ribbon, well screw the ribbon, a medal for that. and instantly have everything sniper related unlocked.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hahahahaha
> 
> Just killed the chopper pilot with a sniper rifle over 300 meters. Lol
> 
> The guy got mad
> 
> Anyone did that? we should get a ribbon, well screw the ribbon, a medal for that. and instantly have everything sniper related unlocked.


It's a good feeling isn't it!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It's hard. Never done it yet, with over 2k sniper kills.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's a good feeling isn't it!


Yep

So good that I am done with BF3 for the night

I feel superior to everyone else









See all you loosers tomorrow


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's hard. Never done it yet, with over 2k sniper kills.


You just need pure luck 

I saw the chopper aimed down the sights with my scope and shot randomly than KABOOM. It was so cute to see the chopper slowly going down too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You just need pure luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the chopper aimed down the sights with my scope and shot randomly than KABOOM. It was so cute to see the chopper slowly going down too.


I do this with snipers and assult rifles.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I tried both methods and it did not work. (Look at the bridge and mini map. They look worse in-game)
> 
> Thank you for helping so far.


I don't think that can bridge can be smoothed.
2 shots here, x4 msaa and x16ssaa/edge detect.





I can however make fences disappear


----------



## UltraVolta425

My personal longest headshot was 921 meters. LOVED it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

1701. Kinda a setup, kinda not.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for testing with the AA mate!


----------



## alick

slow motion again? some help please.

my game play just goes in slow motion. tried all setting it just did this all of a sudden. this happen before when the game was first release and then stop doing this. after some updated but never figure out why it did it. the game ran fine yesterday and today it started doing this!
i dont know what is wrong i have tried updating my drivers and running at stock.
my system is fine. im running a 6950 2gb and game is running on my vertex plus 120gb plus running with 16gb of ram and quad 955be clock at 4.25ghz

you can see from the fps rate i getting from 40 to 60 and with setting tuned down i getting like 80 to 100 on low.

here is a video of the problem its almost like lag between the servers and my location but the thing is that its happening on every server and i know its not the computer cause it was fine yesterday afternoon. as you can see the sound is also delayed and everything is lagged out so im not sure what is causing it. im getting about 40ping on most servers as well.

any help or info on this would be awesome. i have already tired to look up the problem but it seems that everywhere has unanswer threads.

http://youtu.be/22N4AM7khb8
thanks again.


----------



## raptorxrx

nvidiaftw, you will be pleased with me! I finally got the M98B today, and the 12x. Let the games begin.

Got my mic setup too.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> nvidiaftw, you will be pleased with me! I finally got the M98B today, and the 12x. Let the games begin.
> Got my mic setup too.


Good, good.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> nvidiaftw, you will be pleased with me! I finally got the M98B today, and the 12x. Let the games begin.
> Got my mic setup too.


i can play that game too









oh btw heres the bf3 bug of the day



for those not too familiar with what it is.. its a javelin not displaying the lock on cursor and not displaying the things around the javelin pointer


----------



## linkin93

Boing!


----------



## raptorxrx

Awesome!


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Awesome!


I also managed to do this in the process:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol, do that in a real server when you have passengers to see their reactions









An LAV bouncing video was uploaded on Pixel Enemy today too


----------



## linkin93

Yeah I saw that one already.


----------



## Krazee

Tonight I would have gone to jail. My wife decides to take my headset off my head so she can listen to who I am on with on teamspeak. By doing so she ripped it. Man was I pissed. I was about to strangle her. Luckily I was able to solder the cables back together


----------



## HighwayStar

Man that blows. Sorry to hear that bro...


----------



## Evil Penguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Tonight I would have gone to jail. My wife decides to take my headset off my head so she can listen to who I am on with on teamspeak. By doing so she ripped it. Man was I pissed. I was about to strangle her. Luckily I was able to solder the cables back together


Happy thoughts...


----------



## Jesse D

Get kicked from server... Reason: Bunny hopping

Log back in

Me: Why did you kick me
Admin: because you were bunny hopping
Me: So I cant jump
Admin: you can jump but you cant bunny hop to avoid bullets
Me: I wasnt being shot at
Admin: I followed you halfway across the map while you were constantly jumping then you knifed a guy
Me: I was skipping merrily until I saw a camper so I skipped to him and slit his throat...
Me: So I cant jump before knifing

Kicked again this time with a 2 day ban...

Reason: Not understanding the rules.









Well he was right, I sure didnt understand the rules


----------



## crashdummy35

Edit: @ Jesse D Guess they don't know about the hop-run for added speed.

Who the hell kicks for bunny hopping anyway..? Pfff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is hilarious. I thought they had fixed that already.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Get kicked from server... Reason: Bunny hopping
> 
> Log back in
> 
> Me: Why did you kick me
> Admin: because you were bunny hopping
> Me: So I cant jump
> Admin: you can jump but you cant bunny hop to avoid bullets
> Me: I wasnt being shot at
> Admin: I followed you halfway across the map while you were constantly jumping then you knifed a guy
> Me: I was skipping merrily until I saw a camper so I skipped to him and slit his throat...
> Me: So I cant jump before knifing
> 
> Kicked again this time with a 2 day ban...
> 
> Reason: Not understanding the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he was right, I sure didnt understand the rules


I've started a new initiative where I'll post a negative review on Battlelog forums for any servers that have admins that are total pricks like in your story. Hopefully, people will chime in and share similar stories on the same servers, and that will give them some bad rep.


----------



## grunion

Finally kdr >1
My life is complete


----------



## Fr0sty

lol admins these days... no bunny hoppin..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


Yep, i know a few.
Playing with few as well, while i do consider myself as a pretty decent player (aNv-SarSha) those guys are just beasts.
Started a TDM round and 2 min later one of my friend joined, i finished the round with about 65 kills while he killed a bit over 100.
We was on the opposite sides btw.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Yep, i know a few.
> Playing with few as well, while i do consider myself as a pretty decent player (aNv-SarSha) those guys are just beasts.
> Started a TDM round and 2 min later one of my friend joined, i finished the round with about 65 kills while he killed a bit over 100.
> We was on the opposite sides btw.


Interesting, I'm usually somewhere near the top of the scoreboard in games but this guy absolutely outclassed everybody. Are there really people this good that aren't playing professionally?


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Yep, i know a few.
> Playing with few as well, while i do consider myself as a pretty decent player (aNv-SarSha) those guys are just beasts.
> Started a TDM round and 2 min later one of my friend joined, i finished the round with about 65 kills while he killed a bit over 100.
> We was on the opposite sides btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting, I'm usually somewhere near the top of the scoreboard in games but this guy absolutely outclassed everybody. Are there really people this good that aren't playing professionally?
Click to expand...

Well define proffesional?
They are not making any money or won anything yet, and they dont have sponsors.
And im personally dont even play competitive right now.
Just for fun with friends.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


He probably ONLY metro whores, though that is probably still high even for that.
And my overall SPM isn't over 500 yet (459) because when I first started playing I was so bad my SPM was like 100 so I've had to bring my average up from there, but my SPM for the last month is 654. That's with no Metro whoring(maybe a few games but not enough to make a difference) and with me messing around and not really playing a bit too. So a really good player could definitely get well over 500 SPM.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Well define proffesional?
> They are not making any money or won anything yet, and they dont have sponsors.
> And im personally dont even play competitive right now.
> Just for fun with friends.


Playing in comps and winning professional... I don't really mean making money off it lol. And that's fair enough, for most people games will stay as a hobby as it was originally intended for








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He probably ONLY metro whores, though that is probably still high even for that.
> And my overall SPM isn't over 500 yet (459) because when I first started playing I was so bad my SPM was like 100 so I've had to bring my average up from there, but my SPM for the last month is 654. That's with no Metro whoring(maybe a few games but not enough to make a difference) and with me messing around and not really playing a bit too. So a really good player could definitely get well over 500 SPM.


Well I went through his stats and had a bit over a thousand tank kills, and a bit over 500 chopper kills... so he doesn't just sit in metro(mind you it puts the 30,000 something kills with the M16 into perspective). And I probs would be the same if I didn't screw around most of the time, I'm averaging 390SPM right now(I think).

EDIT: HOWEVER, I found some videos of him on youtube, looks like he wallhacks(always seems to end up head on with five or more enemies) and aims at players way too quickly when going around a corner. Forget it, hacker.


----------



## charleybwoy

whats wrong with metro whoring hahaha


----------



## kcuestag

To be honest those who level up and have amazing stats by just playing Metro they have no merit at all. Try playing on other Conquest Large maps all the time instead of Metro and those will be your real stats, Metro is just to "power level" your stats.









Seeing this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jCQGGU4f0

That player has no wallhack but he does seem to be using aimbot, just look at how instant his sight/weapon moves are into the enemy's head.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> To be honest those who level up and have amazing stats by just playing Metro they have no merit at all. Try playing on other Conquest Large maps all the time instead of Metro and those will be your real stats, Metro is just to "power level" your stats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing this video:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6jCQGGU4f0
> That player has no wallhack but he does seem to be using aimbot, just look at how instant his sight/weapon moves are into the enemy's head.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charleybwoy*
> 
> whats wrong with metro whoring hahaha


i can deffinatly see an artificial switching between targets.. but its lesser then most. but still apparent


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i can deffinatly see an artificial switching between targets.. but its lesser then most. but still apparent


That my friend, is aimbot.









His stats are legit but as soon as I saw that video I clearly saw the aimbot.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That my friend, is aimbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His stats are legit but as soon as I saw that video I clearly saw the aimbot.


such a shame that people have to ressort to hax to get decent stats


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> such a shame that people have to ressort to hax to get decent stats


Ah well... if they want to gain an unfair advantage and make everybody elses lives miserable...

Also, having fun trying to learn how to fly with a 360 controller... any to invert the right joystick but not mess with anything else? I'm getting confused since it's backwards to how I usually fly


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


Yes ofc you can be at least 500 SPM without cheating or metro whoring 0.0 . Metro whores are usually around mid 700s and vehicle whores around 900-1000 SPM. I don't metro whores , rarely play on that map or cheat and i am at 660 and my best was around 720 - 740 SPM.

And 55 - 8 isn't special at all. I mean i don't hack and i am not perticulary good in any way yet some of my usual games....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


I'm closing in on 500 SPM with very close to 0 Metro play. I'd say 10 rounds of Metro is an exaggeration. Considering you can rack up nearly triple the points on Metro compared to any other map, I'd say it's possible. 55-8 is also not all that amazing. I've gotten 52-2 before or something like that with very minimal vehicle play, and I'm not even among the best BF3 players (though I consider myself pretty good).

I as well shake my head down upon Metro whores. I don't see how anyone can enjoy that map with 64 players. With 32, it is tolerable, but still a "nob COD map" in my eyes.


----------



## ntherblast

Gotta love playing with stacked teams talking about the ones where we get spawn camped and are down 300 tickets then you got the bigots on the other team going you guys suck try harder. Then I go if you are so good why don't you come on the losing team. Then I get the usual 12 year old response u suck or u mad

There are barely any servers where the admins shuffle teams. They usually end of kicking enemy players when they are on the losing side


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Gotta love playing with stacked teams talking about the ones where we get spawn camped and are down 300 tickets then you got the bigots on the other team going you guys suck try harder. Then I go if you are so good why don't you come on the losing team. Then I get the usual 12 year old response u suck or u mad
> There are barely any servers where the admins shuffle teams. They usually end of kicking enemy players when they are on the losing side


That is why I play primarily on the Free Beer and Bourbon servers out of Chicago. There is generally an admin on, and even if there isn't they shuffle teams based on SPM every third game. They also keep squads together when they shuffle and take that into that into account when shuffling which is nice when playing with a few friends.

Also, in terms of SPM, I was at about 520 before I started unlocking sniper stuff and am now at 498. That is with actively avoiding Metro and almost no time in vehicles.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Yes ofc you can be at least 500 SPM without cheating or metro whoring 0.0 . Metro whores are usually around mid 700s and vehicle whores around 900-1000 SPM. I don't metro whores , rarely play on that map or cheat and i am at 660 and my best was around 720 - 740 SPM.
> And 55 - 8 isn't special at all. I mean i don't hack and i am not perticulary good in any way yet some of my usual games....


mr el beasto isnt particuliarly good?

LOL come on bro you're a beast


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> i am not perticulary good in any way


:lachen:


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> mr el beasto isnt particuliarly good?
> LOL come on bro you're a beast


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*


You say that because you guys are my friends







and some of the very best people i know. Also AWEsome players


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Finally kdr >1
> My life is complete


Congrats on that.









I've been working to get my stats up too. I'm new to the BF franchise and I have to admit: I was the absolute _worst_ player ever when I first started. There's simply a ton more interaction in-game (even as an infantryman) than there is in COD: Meds/Ammo, Res, Spot, Objectives, Vehicles.

But, as of this morning I am at 1.051 KD/R, 428 Skill and 397.61 SPM.

And I still feel like I kinda suck. My mouse is dying so it'll chunk a med pack instead of giving me my paddles when I hit the button I have mapped for the gadget....







It'll also switch to my paddles at the most random of times so BF3 has certainly been interesting for the past week or so.

But there's no doubt: I love this steaming pile of a bug filled game.

Edit: Oh hey, Terrabyte.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> That my friend, is aimbot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His stats are legit but as soon as I saw that video I clearly saw the aimbot.


What is aimbot?


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Edit: Oh hey, Terrabyte.


Hey bro







grats on 1.05 KDR ! you certainly do not suck ! i love playing with you !


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> You say that because you guys are my friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some of the very best people i know. Also AWEsome players


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Hey bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats on 1.05 KDR ! you certainly do not suck ! i love playing with you !


Oh come on, you are more than just an average player, you are a great player.









Here's some fun round I had at Noshar Canals on the SU-35 Flanker:



Too bad I did not have the recording software running.









I am still trying to improve my KDR and SPM/Skill, so far at 2.32 K/D Ratio, 576 SPM, and 684 Skill.









No Metro at all, most big maps Conquest Large and I recently started doing some Rush as I miss it a bit from BFBC2.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> That is why I play primarily on the Free Beer and Bourbon servers out of Chicago. There is generally an admin on, and even if there isn't they shuffle teams based on SPM every third game. They also keep squads together when they shuffle and take that into that into account when shuffling which is nice when playing with a few friends.
> 
> Also, in terms of SPM, I was at about 520 before I started unlocking sniper stuff and am now at 498. That is with actively avoiding Metro and almost no time in vehicles.


Actually have that server on my fav list i'll try it out more thanks


----------



## Shiromar

You should try playing with us sometime Kcuestag. We always have a blast, and the majority of us are pretty good players.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Actually have that server on my fav list i'll try it out more thanks


That server is on my fav list also was playing on their last night


----------



## Methodical

Question. I will be doing a windows re-installation. Is there anything I should know or be careful of with regards to BF3; It's installed on a separate drive.

Thanks...Al


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Yes fully re-install the game or it won't work from what I have seen.


----------



## Cryptedvick

You guys should try out some TDM. I've been playing noshar canals TDM and over 100 kills per hour and >800 SPM is pretty easy to achieve. Even got 100 kills per half an hour a few times and >1200 SPM. Great place to unlock gadgets for your weapons and level up.


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Actually have that server on my fav list i'll try it out more thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That server is on my fav list also was playing on their last night


Hit me up with a friend request, one of their servers are pretty much all I play on 3 nights a week.

BL: Kamakazi010654


----------



## raptorxrx

Question for good *snipers*:
When shooting long range, how do you judge distance? Any videos, links, or text would be _awesome_.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Question for good *snipers*:
> When shooting long range, how do you judge distance? Any videos, links, or text would be _awesome_.


That's not really for snipers...that is for anyone who has played games a while.

And, it comes with experience. Hours upon Days upon Months and Years of know-how.

It isn't something that can be taught really.


----------



## kcuestag

What are the best atachments (For example: Foregrip, Flash suppressor, heavy barrel... etc) for the *SG553*?


----------



## Methodical

Will I loose my rank, gadgets and unlocks with a re-install?

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yes fully re-install the game or it won't work from what I have seen.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What are the best atachments (For example: Foregrip, Flash suppressor, heavy barrel... etc) for the *SG553*?


I use heavy barrel and bipod
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Will I loose my rank, gadgets and unlocks with a re-install?
> Thanks


no


----------



## Blackout621

Umm, you guys got me thinking. I only play on my clan server now, and out of my last 16 games, 4 were Metro. Is that too much Metro? The one thing I strive to do is not play like a n00b.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> Hit me up with a friend request, one of their servers are pretty much all I play on 3 nights a week.
> 
> BL: Kamakazi010654


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/NoStinknuggets/


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Umm, you guys got me thinking. I only play on my clan server now, and out of my last 16 games, 4 were Metro. Is that too much Metro? The one thing I strive to do is not play like a n00b.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


Your stats are very nice, high SPM. KD of 1.5 is good, and accuracy of 18% is nice!!

I feel the need to post my stats as well.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Your stats are very nice, high SPM. KD of 1.5 is good, and accuracy of 18% is nice!!
> I feel the need to post my stats as well.


I was trying to get at if that was too much Metro, but thanks







yours are very nice, too.


----------



## kcuestag

I guess I'll post mine too.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/

Nothing too special, I do want to improve the SPM though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> That's not really for snipers...that is for anyone who has played games a while.
> And, it comes with experience. Hours upon Days upon Months and Years of know-how.
> It isn't something that can be taught really.


yes it can be taught

it just depend on how fast the person picks it up

and how good that person can put it to use after


----------



## raptorxrx

Another question. I have this BIG problem. I'll be playing BF3 and my computer just reboots. Sudden turn off, and it starts rebooting. I thought it was my GPU overclock. Returned it to stock. Persists. Maybe my RAM overclock. Return to normal. Nope. No clue what to do next.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I guess I'll post mine too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/
> Nothing too special, I do want to improve the SPM though.


Certainly nothing to scoff at!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes it can be taught
> it just depend on how fast the person picks it up
> and how good that person can put it to use after


I completely disagree. It cannot be taught. However, it varies on how long it takes for one to pick it up. Metagaming from a complete noob to semi-pro status takes years.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Question for good *snipers*:
> When shooting long range, how do you judge distance? Any videos, links, or text would be _awesome_.


You just have to learn. Most times I'm right on the spot, but if not I shot a reference shot. I line the crosshairs up with a good point of reference and see how much below the bullet hits. That is then my template for any kills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Will I loose my rank, gadgets and unlocks with a re-install?
> Thanks


No.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I completely disagree. It cannot be taught. However, it varies on how long it takes for one to pick it up. Metagaming from a complete noob to semi-pro status takes years.


are you having big problems with sniping?

maybe i can teach you some tricks?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> are you having big problems with sniping?
> maybe i can teach you some tricks?


I know my stuff. Maybe it is because I learned to game on Console...but it took FOREVER to get good.




Me


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I know my stuff. Maybe it is because I learned to game on Console...but it took FOREVER to get good.
> 
> 
> 
> Me


How is this aggressive sniping? You move no more than 10ft away from your spawning point. Sorry but thats just camping in my book.

edit: Jumped the gun there, I see you move around. my bad


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> How is this aggressive sniping? You move no more than 10ft away from your spawning point. Sorry but thats just camping in my book.
> edit: Jumped the gun there, I see you move around. my bad


Back when I played AggSnipe on Console...I would rack up a decent amount of kills like a 2:1 k/d and then start moving around that was my general rule of thumb unless I was metagaming faster than the enemy.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Umm, you guys got me thinking. I only play on my clan server now, and out of my last 16 games, 4 were Metro. Is that too much Metro? The one thing I strive to do is not play like a n00b.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


Skill level not found.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> The cheat in action... I HATE HACKERS!!!!


I want


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I know my stuff. Maybe it is because I learned to game on Console...but it took FOREVER to get good.
> 
> 
> 
> Me


aggresive recon isnt sniping








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want


lol wut?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> aggresive recon isnt sniping


Good point.


----------



## james8

^agreed. it's only considered sniping if you have a magnified scope


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Good point.


maybe i should have mentioned it from the start that i was reffering to long range sniping instead of aggresive recon

because i do agree that aggro recon is much harder then it seems

but suicide recon is easy as it gets


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^agreed. it's only considered sniping if you have a magnified scope


*Italian voice/Fonz Voice* Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I was using a 3.4x I think.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe i should have mentioned it from the start that i was reffering to long range sniping instead of aggresive recon
> because i do agree that aggro recon is much harder then it seems
> but suicide recon is easy as it gets


Yeah, I decided to drop the whole OCN montage thing...gonna just do a Xbox BF3 tage...gonna be epic AggSniping in it. Blow some minds.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol wut?
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with wanting to use a hack. But I would never hack lol.. Intel HD 3000 hates bf3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Yeah, I decided to drop the whole OCN montage thing...gonna just do a Xbox BF3 tage...gonna be epic AggSniping in it. Blow some minds.


if you can do some cool montage mixin + some effect edits that make it look sick it would be cool

and dont forget to post it on ocn


----------



## OverClocker55

Nvidia users whats the best driver for windows 7 64-bit and GTX 580? Mine is crashing so im using onboard


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if you can do some cool montage mixin + some effect edits that make it look sick it would be cool
> and dont forget to post it on ocn


Well see, I am going to take my time with it. Have had the song picked out for over 2 years.

Edit- Only problem I don't like about it will be that it will be 100% 1st Person angles. I like using 3rd person angles a lot with my other montages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nvidia users whats the best driver for windows 7 64-bit and GTX 580? Mine is crashing so im using onboard


I am wondering the same thing for a GTX480. Mines coming in tomorrow. Wondering what seems to be the best so far. Can't wait for the Nvidia Geforce Experience.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Well see, I am going to take my time with it. Have had the song picked out for over 2 years.
> Edit- Only problem I don't like about it will be that it will be 100% 1st Person angles. I like using 3rd person angles a lot with my other montages.


nothing wrong with 1st person view if you can mix it up perfectly


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 1701. Kinda a setup, kinda not.


What the...? Wow, nice mate! In what map was that?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> What the...? Wow, nice mate! In what map was that?


firestorm


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> What the...? Wow, nice mate! In what map was that?


By 'kind of' set up, he means we were setting it up and he killed me on his first shot.


----------



## Amhro

so good


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nvidia users whats the best driver for windows 7 64-bit and GTX 580? Mine is crashing so im using onboard


I have the newest beta one and no issues


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nvidia users whats the best driver for windows 7 64-bit and GTX 580? Mine is crashing so im using onboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the newest beta one and no issues
Click to expand...

thanks :0


----------



## Thingamajig

I'm really not a fan of Instant Vehicle Respawn:






Because:

1. It encourages vehicle abuse, ramming, ramming with c4, that kind of nonesense. Players know they'll immediately respawn, so who cares, right?

2. It discourages teamwork, as each player is often preoccupied revenge killing someone specific on the opposing team

3. because of point 2. it promotes trollers, friendly vehicle sabotaging, that kind of bull.

4. It disrupts the flow of battle. You can be skirmishing with an enemy vehicle for some time, only to have them roll back into the battlefield before you know it - whats the point in taking them down in the first place? You're forever fighting the same people, and barely contributing to the bigger fight.

5. It encourages baseraping, regardless of server rules against it. Players are so caught up in getting revenge, they'll often baserape to give themselves a breather just so their nemesis doesn't get on their tail too soon. Jet pilots are notorious for baseraping, and skilled pilots often join instant vehicle respawn servers to do just this.

Off the top of my head, these are the negatives i can associate with Instant Vehicle Respawn. Must be a pita to admin such servers (probably why alot of them don't have active admins). Pity not all servers state they run Instant Vehicle Respawn, else i'd keep well clear of them.


----------



## di inferi

I agree. I hate instant vehicle spawn servers and avoid them at all costs. I have never been so mad then I was from kids using jets just for transportation and C4 runs.

I think the spawn time on aircraft should actually be increased to around 1:30-2:00 but go along with a significant nerf to the mobile AA. The mobile AA is way too over powered in my opinion and detracts from a lot of people even attempting to use aircraft (hardcore) . Go along with the fact that it is always the same turd jumping in the mobile AA match after match after match and it becomes annoying very fast. In hardcore servers the AA is mostly hidden (from no spotting) and by the time you actually distinguish it you're already dead. Good luck finding the mobile AA on Caspian Border (HC) ; if you don't have an experienced squad with you that you can communicate with you might as well just focus on being infantry.

And the freaking ECM needs to be fixed on the jets. I have been flying around for weeks now since they broke it. It is getting old.

Just my opinion.


----------



## OverClocker55

tried playing a round and every time the match is about to end it disconnects me..







Also my gtx 580 artifacts on high settings so im playing medium maxed out or else black lines appear.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> tried playing a round and every time the match is about to end it disconnects me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my gtx 580 artifacts on high settings so im playing medium maxed out or else black lines appear.


RMA?

I have no issues with mine. Running windows 7 64bit as well. Trying completely removing drivers and re-installing


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> tried playing a round and every time the match is about to end it disconnects me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my gtx 580 artifacts on high settings so im playing medium maxed out or else black lines appear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RMA?
> 
> I have no issues with mine. Running windows 7 64bit as well. Trying completely removing drivers and re-installing
Click to expand...

did a fresh install on 301.24


----------



## Witchdoctor

Did you give the new nV drivers a shot yet, May be worth a look

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win7-winvista-64bit-296.10-whql-driver.html


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


abusive language i presume?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> did a fresh install on 301.24


Worst thing i ever did.


----------



## di inferi

Or just an admin with issues.

I got banned from the "Polite and Friendly" server yesterday.

After effectively destroying the servers respective "clan" and calling one of them a "pu**y" after killing him hiding in their spawn I was sent a banned notice saying "disrespect." What is funny is this is after I went back for this individual because he t-bagged my dead body... as if that will make 300+ tickets magically appear for their team. Mind you this is one of the members of their "clan" that was obviously an admin.

I guess they don't like losing.


----------



## BradleyW

I got banned for hiding in cover for 4 seconds.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Or just an admin with issues.
> 
> I got banned from the "Polite and Friendly" server yesterday.
> 
> After effectively destroying the servers respective "clan" and calling one of them a "pu**y" after killing him hiding in their spawn I was sent a banned notice saying "disrespect." What is funny is this is after I went back for this individual because he t-bagged my dead body... as if that will make 300+ tickets magically appear for their team. Mind you this is one of the members of their "clan" that was obviously an admin.
> 
> I guess they don't like losing.


i was owning them and tbaggin







got kicked for that


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Or just an admin with issues.
> I got banned from the "Polite and Friendly" server yesterday.
> After effectively destroying the servers respective "clan" and calling one of them a "pu**y" after killing him hiding in their spawn I was sent a banned notice saying "disrespect." What is funny is this is after I went back for this individual because he t-bagged my dead body... as if that will make 300+ tickets magically appear for their team. Mind you this is one of the members of their "clan" that was obviously an admin.
> I guess they don't like losing.


im sure it didnt have anything to do with the p*ssy remark you made in the chat









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I got banned for hiding in cover for 4 seconds.


lol camper

kidding


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> im sure it didnt have anything to do with the p*ssy remark you made in the chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol *camper*
> kidding


That was the reason lol. I was mad!


----------



## di inferi

^ wise guy. lol. Man, you can get away with anything on any of the "DICE" servers on XBOX. Not so much on PC. Piss off the wrong person and you just took a 10% hit on the number of servers you can join.


----------



## Fr0sty

dice should have their own private servers for pc also

so we dont end up on the other end of a bad admin


----------



## OverClocker55

Explain this please to me. Everytime I play a game this happens after 20/30mins.


then my evga is doing the derp and saying im using 4,000,000gb of vram.. ahh my pc is dead.. time to go all amd ?


----------



## Fr0sty

lol

the store doesnt want to change my g500 for another mouse unless a pay them 35$ charge... then i called logitech and they are sending me a new g500... so i'll make a post in the 4sale section for anyone that wants to buy a g500 brand new sealed box

i guess some business dont know how to operate and some do

but still logitech didnt want to reemburse me because im a couple of days off the 30days guarantee... LOL

so one major fail for random computer store... one win for logitech for a fast no questions ask replacement and one small fail for a no money back


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alick*
> 
> slow motion again? some help please.
> 
> my game play just goes in slow motion. tried all setting it just did this all of a sudden. this happen before when the game was first release and then stop doing this. after some updated but never figure out why it did it. the game ran fine yesterday and today it started doing this!
> i dont know what is wrong i have tried updating my drivers and running at stock.
> my system is fine. im running a 6950 2gb and game is running on my vertex plus 120gb plus running with 16gb of ram and quad 955be clock at 4.25ghz
> 
> you can see from the fps rate i getting from 40 to 60 and with setting tuned down i getting like 80 to 100 on low.
> 
> here is a video of the problem its almost like lag between the servers and my location but the thing is that its happening on every server and i know its not the computer cause it was fine yesterday afternoon. as you can see the sound is also delayed and everything is lagged out so im not sure what is causing it. im getting about 40ping on most servers as well.
> 
> any help or info on this would be awesome. i have already tired to look up the problem but it seems that everywhere has unanswer threads.
> 
> http://youtu.be/22N4AM7khb8
> thanks again.


Hmm, is it just that server? maybe something was up with your net connection if it is truly random. Ping and FPS seem fine, seems more like a internet/latency issue. Only other thing I can think of would be to try some other GPU drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Get kicked from server... Reason: Bunny hopping
> 
> Log back in
> 
> Me: Why did you kick me
> Admin: because you were bunny hopping
> Me: So I cant jump
> Admin: you can jump but you cant bunny hop to avoid bullets
> Me: I wasnt being shot at
> Admin: I followed you halfway across the map while you were constantly jumping then you knifed a guy
> Me: I was skipping merrily until I saw a camper so I skipped to him and slit his throat...
> Me: So I cant jump before knifing
> 
> Kicked again this time with a 2 day ban...
> 
> Reason: Not understanding the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well he was right, I sure didnt understand the rules


lol sad, I like your explanation though







I don't see to many people bunny hopping, the only time I can really remember it recently was in a TDM game 1 or 2 guys were doing it. You wouldn't think it would be that effective, but it is a bit harder to hit someone doing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Random question, have any of you guys seen a SPM of 1,100 on any legit player? Played a game of metro and this guy was a machine, ended 55-8. Checked his profile... 400 hours and a SPM of 1,100, possible? I've never seen a legit player with one over 500(and that's with metro whoring).


Perfectly reasonable stats, even for non metro-whores. I think my SPM is like 640~ but I play about 60-70% metro, if I played all metro It would be much higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Umm, you guys got me thinking. I only play on my clan server now, and out of my last 16 games, 4 were Metro. Is that too much Metro? The one thing I strive to do is not play like a n00b.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


Pretty sure "to much Metro" is just someone's opinion. It doesn't really promote good BF etiquette though, and doesn't tend to sharpen your skills that much either so less would be better. I'm starting to play more TDM and CQ because Metro is always stacked and I end up on the losing team, so that got old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Another question. I have this BIG problem. I'll be playing BF3 and my computer just reboots. Sudden turn off, and it starts rebooting. I thought it was my GPU overclock. Returned it to stock. Persists. Maybe my RAM overclock. Return to normal. Nope. No clue what to do next.


Everything stock and it still does it? Do you get any BSOD or error codes when it restarts? If everything is at stock and it still does that, might be a PSU issue I suppose. At least if it was ram or software problem I would guess it would at least give a BSOD and not totally shut down and restart.


----------



## BradleyW

Every time i go up in the air with a heli, my fps drops to 56-58?
I think this was since the update i got this morning.
Anyone else seen anything strange?


----------



## ntherblast

Been playing on the free beer chicago server teams were hella stacked teamates were dumb as a doorknob they would run right past enemies and the usual we got locked down to 1 base


----------



## BradleyW

Why does my fps drop below 60 now in fire fights and when i am high in the air?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> What the...? Wow, nice mate! In what map was that?


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> firestorm


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> By 'kind of' set up, he means we were setting it up and he killed me on his first shot.


The above is true. I was getting my reference shot to see the height, but I could see yondergod's scope glare, so I lined it up and got lucky.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I _like_ how co-op has no VOIP or Chat available if you start a random match with someone. Epic facepalm DICE


----------



## Rognin

Weird problem with BF3. I can play all other games except it. I turned all the settings to low, from 5760x1080 to 1920x1080 and I still get a system jam. I can play all kinds of other games but I can't get this one to work. GPU usage across the board in 5760x1080 is no more than 65%. It jmas after maybe 5 minutes of game play. I lose signal to the cards and nothing works, I have to do a cold reboot.

Is there something I should know?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I _like_ how co-op has no VOIP or Chat available if you start a random match with someone. Epic facepalm DICE


Sposed to use party chat.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by raptorxrx
> 
> Another question. I have this BIG problem. I'll be playing BF3 and my computer just reboots. Sudden turn off, and it starts rebooting. I thought it was my GPU overclock. Returned it to stock. Persists. Maybe my RAM overclock. Return to normal. Nope. No clue what to do next.


Quote:


> Everything stock and it still does it? Do you get any BSOD or error codes when it restarts? If everything is at stock and it still does that, might be a PSU issue I suppose. At least if it was ram or software problem I would guess it would at least give a BSOD and not totally shut down and restart.


Yup! I have a GX750 CoolerMaster (I know that that line sucks), and JonnyGuru said it should be fine unless I start pulling more than 400w out of the wall. I pull 300 max, so I don't think it would be the problem. It has no trouble folding for me.


----------



## 12Cores

Please help my audio keeps cutting out, its becoming very annoying. Does anyone know a fix?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Please help my audio keeps cutting out, its becoming very annoying. Does anyone know a fix?


Need more details like does this only occur in bf3 and when does it happen, etc


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12Cores*
> 
> Please help my audio keeps cutting out, its becoming very annoying. Does anyone know a fix?


mine does the same thing during only BF3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rognin*
> 
> Weird problem with BF3. I can play all other games except it. I turned all the settings to low, from 5760x1080 to 1920x1080 and I still get a system jam. I can play all kinds of other games but I can't get this one to work. GPU usage across the board in 5760x1080 is no more than 65%. It jmas after maybe 5 minutes of game play. I lose signal to the cards and nothing works, I have to do a cold reboot.
> Is there something I should know?


welcome to bugfield 3


----------



## james8

i have unofficially quit battlefield 3.
the way they neglect M26 exploits, terrible bugs still there after like 4 client patches and 19 server patches, easy and undetectable hack (thread about it in video game news), blah blah
playing the witcher 2 for now


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i have unofficially quit battlefield 3.
> the way they neglect M26 exploits, terrible bugs still there after like 4 client patches and 19 server patches, easy and undetectable hack (thread about it in video game news), blah blah
> playing the witcher 2 for now


I'm considering reinstalling BC2 and playing it again, I actually had heaps of fun in it... there are active servers too so I mustn't be the only one.


----------



## jellis142

BC2 is still loads of fun, especially servers where the community is always (or most of the time) active. Second Sight, Bear's House Clan, etc have servers I can join where the ping is fantastic, and people are always up for a fight









If anybody loads it up, I'd love to play some games, especially since finally installing TeamSpeak.


----------



## Fr0sty

bad console port 2 aka the game that doesnt have prone aka battlefield bad company 2

yes bc2 is fun sometimes.. but its way too cod'ish to have fun for longer then 30min on a non regular basis


----------



## 12Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Need more details like does this only occur in bf3 and when does it happen, etc


It only happens in BF3, it really sux I love that game, its the only game I play. I just upgraded to a fx-8120 I don't know if that has anything to do with it, my other games run fine.


----------



## ntherblast

I'm reinstalling bc2 add me: Chasing squirrels
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i have unofficially quit battlefield 3.
> the way they neglect M26 exploits, terrible bugs still there after like 4 client patches and 19 server patches, easy and undetectable hack (thread about it in video game news), blah blah
> playing the witcher 2 for now


What exploit?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> BC2 is still loads of fun, especially servers where the community is always (or most of the time) active. Second Sight, Bear's House Clan, etc have servers I can join where the ping is fantastic, and people are always up for a fight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody loads it up, I'd love to play some games, especially since finally installing TeamSpeak.


I have a few friends I play with... it's basically the consensus that we had much more fun in BC2(I was the only one to play BF2 out of all of us I think), everything just worked better and teamwork made much more of a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> bad console port 2 aka the game that doesnt have prone aka battlefield bad company 2
> yes bc2 is fun sometimes.. but its way too cod'ish to have fun for longer then 30min on a non regular basis


Sure, some gameplay elements were... my god teamwork has nowhere near the effect in BF3 as it does in BC2 though. I can cap points and destroy M-COM's so much easier in BC2 than BF3, the maps and the game in general supports it much more. I like some things in BF3... but I'm considering putting it down for the next six months and going back to BC2


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i have unofficially quit battlefield 3.
> the way they neglect M26 exploits, terrible bugs still there after like 4 client patches and 19 server patches, easy and undetectable hack (thread about it in video game news), blah blah
> playing the witcher 2 for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering reinstalling BC2 and playing it again, I actually had heaps of fun in it... there are active servers too so I mustn't be the only one.
Click to expand...

if you do that I will to and we can play


----------



## Fr0sty

i'll come and play bc2 with you guys.. but i wont put in as much time because there are things that make the game not fun for long period of time

but its still a fun game to play from time to time


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I just got it installed. Also got an email and I got a beta key for the Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon.







So now I got BC2 and Ghost Recon


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I _like_ how co-op has no VOIP or Chat available if you start a random match with someone. Epic facepalm DICE
> 
> 
> 
> Sposed to use party chat.
Click to expand...

Party chat? I tried all the regular chat keys, nothing worked. Also I don't think its possible to add a random person to your Battlelog party channel, if you can then both players would have to minimize the game and join the party channel, then enable voip.

I may have to check out BC2 again too, lol (Now where's that BC2 Official Thread?







) I only have around 35 hrs into that game, mostly to prime me for BF3 actually. Anymore I'm doing worse on BF3, pretty sure I've played it to much, need to give it a break then when I come back I should be doing good again.


----------



## kcuestag

I refuse to go back to BFBC2 just because of the hitbox registry, the bullets dissapear, you need a whole mag to kill just 1 guy...

I tried playing it back in December and it made me sick, I love Battlefield 3 way too much.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting to use a hack. But I would never hack lol.. Intel HD 3000 hates bf3


I wonder how BF3 runs on HD4000? I might never use it since I have perfectly good GTX 460s.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I refuse to go back to BFBC2 just because of the hitbox registry, the bullets dissapear, you need a whole mag to kill just 1 guy...
> I tried playing it back in December and it made me sick, I love Battlefield 3 way too much.


I honestly found it better than bf3.


----------



## DMills

i loved playing bfbc2, especially when the vietnam exp came out. of course i also loved 1942 and bf:vietnam. i just wish they'd release maps that rivaled the sheer size of battle of britain.

1942 had larger maps and slower air, bf3 has faster air with smaller maps...

i still like bf3 more than bc2 tho. probably bc of frostbite 2 alone.


----------



## ZaG

Have been playing BC2 for the past 2 weeks havent touched BF3 at all since april! Bc2 is still a BLast I have almost 2 hours logged way more than Bf3. Been playing mostly on the KOS 24/7 Isla rush server really alot of fun. Add me guys.

Recon778


----------



## OverClocker55

Just started my first game of BC2 and its amazing. I suck at heli's though. Well I like it and I was getting alot of kills. Anyways if anyone wants to play BF3 or BC2 let me know.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just started my first game of BC2 and its amazing. I suck at heli's though. Well I like it and I was getting alot of kills. Anyways if anyone wants to play BF3 or BC2 let me know.


Add me: Chasing Squirrels
It's my username in both games


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I refuse to go back to BFBC2 just because of the hitbox registry, the bullets dissapear, you need a whole mag to kill just 1 guy...
> I tried playing it back in December and it made me sick, I love Battlefield 3 way too much.


and right now you need half a mag to kill a dude in bf3

weird that a m60e4 takes 10+ bullets to kill someone who isnt shooting at you nor are you suppresed.. and yet this gun makes 34damage per bullet... LOL

theres deffinatly something wrong with hit detection in general

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I honestly found it better than bf3.


LOl sorry but i hate the massive console feel that bc2 has all over it...

its quick fun.. but after 30min you have to quit because its painful to play any longer

bf3 on the other end is much better but it still has its flaws


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and right now you need half a mag to kill a dude in bf3
> weird that a m60e4 takes 10+ bullets to kill someone who isnt shooting at you nor are you suppresed.. and yet this gun makes 34damage per bullet... LOL
> theres deffinatly something wrong with hit detection in general
> LOl sorry but i hate the massive console feel that bc2 has all over it...
> its quick fun.. but after 30min you have to quit because its painful to play any longer
> bf3 on the other end is much better but it still has its flaws


You are blowing what I said out of proportion or just misunderstood what i quoted. The dude said hit reg in bc2 was horrible and i replied that i think its the other way around. I get it you hate bc2 no need to keep flaming it


----------



## redalert

I have played BFV, BF2, BC2 and BF3 and I they all have crap hit detection IMO.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have played BFV, BF2, BC2 and BF3 and I they all have crap hit detection IMO.


They should ask the people who developed CS to help them


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Party chat? I tried all the regular chat keys, nothing worked. Also I don't think its possible to add a random person to your Battlelog party channel, if you can then both players would have to minimize the game and join the party channel, then enable voip.
> I may have to check out BC2 again too, lol (Now where's that BC2 Official Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I only have around 35 hrs into that game, mostly to prime me for BF3 actually. Anymore I'm doing worse on BF3, pretty sure I've played it to much, need to give it a break then when I come back I should be doing good again.


Wut? I don't think it's possible to play co-op with someone with out them being your friends, so therefore you can add them to the party chat. Once you're in party chat in battlelog, you just hit join voice.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Party chat? I tried all the regular chat keys, nothing worked. Also I don't think its possible to add a random person to your Battlelog party channel, if you can then both players would have to minimize the game and join the party channel, then enable voip.
> 
> I may have to check out BC2 again too, lol (Now where's that BC2 Official Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I only have around 35 hrs into that game, mostly to prime me for BF3 actually. Anymore I'm doing worse on BF3, pretty sure I've played it to much, need to give it a break then when I come back I should be doing good again.
> 
> 
> 
> Wut? I don't think it's possible to play co-op with someone with out them being your friends, so therefore you can add them to the party chat. Once you're in party chat in battlelog, you just hit join voice.
Click to expand...

You can, just go into co-op and click public matchmake. Searches for a random (who wants to play same map) and then you are joined onto them. It works of course if they are on your friends list, I was just pointing out about coop with randoms, and how absurd *cooperative* gameplay has no communication between them.. since it actually matters in coop, you have to time some events right.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You can, just go into co-op and click public matchmake. Searches for a random (who wants to play same map) and then you are joined onto them. It works of course if they are on your friends list, I was just pointing out about coop with randoms, and how absurd *cooperative* gameplay has no communication between them.. since it actually matters in coop, you have to time some events right.


Didn't know that. But, also while it is hard to do good on co-op without communications, I got 13k on the chopper mission with someone here on OCN with no communications.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You can, just go into co-op and click public matchmake. Searches for a random (who wants to play same map) and then you are joined onto them. It works of course if they are on your friends list, I was just pointing out about coop with randoms, and how absurd *cooperative* gameplay has no communication between them.. since it actually matters in coop, you have to time some events right.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know that. But, also while it is hard to do good on co-op without communications, I got 13k on the chopper mission with someone here on OCN with no communications.
Click to expand...

That one's really simple though lol, 1 person shoots, the other flies (with option to shoot). I started on the "Dropping them like Liquid" map, and when we got to the part with the 2 buses, the random and I both shot the same bus, and failed the mission. No way to tell him "I take right bus you take left", I tried to bring up the chat menu beforehand then just hoped we both shot different buses.

So I really wouldn't recommend the public matchmake unless it is for easy levels, or you have no friends, or you just want to troll some people I suppose.







(or in my case, really bored and wanted to try some co-op again)


----------



## Caz

Going from

[email protected]@[email protected]

to

[email protected]@[email protected]










It will take me a little bit of time to adjust but...****.

+Xonar D1 Audio...makes everything sound gorgeous.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Going from
> 
> [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> to
> 
> [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take me a little bit of time to adjust but...****.
> 
> +Xonar D1 Audio...makes everything sound gorgeous.


lol Grats, even the resolution change should have been a big step up. The game looks quite good even on Low, anything beyond is just candy


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol Grats, even the resolution change should have been a big step up. The game looks quite good even on Low, anything beyond is just candy


Yeah, I might drop a few features so I can stay 60fps while fraps'ing. Can we coin that...'fraps'ing'? Nevermind, we are.

It is kind of hard to get use to, but I got a feeling it will help me start shredding even more. I have made serious strides in the last week or so, and this might bring me to my Console skill level.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> if you do that I will to and we can play


Does OCN still have a BC2 server? IIRC it was replaced with the BF3 server but still... a place to congregate would be nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i'll come and play bc2 with you guys.. but i wont put in as much time because there are things that make the game not fun for long period of time
> but its still a fun game to play from time to time


IMHO the things that make BF3 not fun are a lot worse than the things that make BC2 not fun. I almost always had a blast in BC2... not so in BF3, in fact it's probably the exact opposite... having a really good time is rare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I just got it installed. Also got an email and I got a beta key for the Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I got BC2 and Ghost Recon


I need to get me one of those ghost recon beta keys... is it open?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I may have to check out BC2 again too, lol (Now where's that BC2 Official Thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I only have around 35 hrs into that game, mostly to prime me for BF3 actually. Anymore I'm doing worse on BF3, pretty sure I've played it to much, need to give it a break then when I come back I should be doing good again.


There is an official BC2 thread somewhere... and I have more hours in BC2 than BF3, I don't see any harm in widening that gap. I just want to play a game where teamwork makes a difference again...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I refuse to go back to BFBC2 just because of the hitbox registry, the bullets dissapear, you need a whole mag to kill just 1 guy...
> I tried playing it back in December and it made me sick, I love Battlefield 3 way too much.


Not even nearly as bad as you are making it out to be. Shoot better if you are having trouble killing people, I never had any issues








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I honestly found it better than bf3.


Same... although it wasn't all sunshine and roses either, it was a much better game six months after release than BF3 is though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just started my first game of BC2 and its amazing. I suck at heli's though. Well I like it and I was getting alot of kills. Anyways if anyone wants to play BF3 or BC2 let me know.


I won't be able to fly helis in BC2 after BF3...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have played BFV, BF2, BC2 and BF3 and I they all have crap hit detection IMO.


This is true. BF3 is by far the worst though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That one's really simple though lol, 1 person shoots, the other flies (with option to shoot). I started on the "Dropping them like Liquid" map, and when we got to the part with the 2 buses, the random and I both shot the same bus, and failed the mission. No way to tell him "I take right bus you take left", I tried to bring up the chat menu beforehand then just hoped we both shot different buses.
> So I really wouldn't recommend the public matchmake unless it is for easy levels, or you have no friends, or you just want to troll some people I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or in my case, really bored and wanted to try some co-op again)


You need voice chat for co-op missions, it doesn't work any other way.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Going from
> [email protected]@[email protected]
> to
> [email protected]@[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will take me a little bit of time to adjust but...****.
> +Xonar D1 Audio...makes everything sound gorgeous.


Nice, I just upgrade too, I got my new monitor. I went from 1280x1024 w/ 12ms response time to 1080p with 5ms response time. Both at medium settings, but on my old monitor I was 60 fps minimum while recording, now I'm about 60 average while not recording, but it's still better because of the resolution and response time, I might lower some settings until I upgrade my graphics card too. (still can't decide whether I should get another 460 and be vram bottlenecked or save up about $150 and sell it to get a 7850 and have less power than 2 460s(untill I get another one eventually) but more vram)


----------



## james8

^i run 460 SLI i'm not VRAM bottlenecked. there's no stuttering at high.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I just got it installed. Also got an email and I got a beta key for the Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I got BC2 and Ghost Recon


I need to get me one of those ghost recon beta keys... is it open?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just started my first game of BC2 and its amazing. I suck at heli's though. Well I like it and I was getting alot of kills. Anyways if anyone wants to play BF3 or BC2 let me know.


I think its a closed beta but you can apply for one.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^i run 460 SLI i'm not VRAM bottlenecked. there's no stuttering at high.


With the 768mb ones? Everything I've read says even 1gb is barely enough for high.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I need to get me one of those ghost recon beta keys... is it open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a closed beta but you can apply for one.


I thinked you broked your quotes.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I need to get me one of those ghost recon beta keys... is it open?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think its a closed beta but you can apply for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thinked you broked your quotes.
Click to expand...

no I tried to delete some other quotes so it messed up


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> no I tried to delete some other quotes so *I* messed up


Correct.


----------



## Fr0sty

i'd be up for an ocn gathering for bc2

but i only play rush in bc2


----------



## Fr0sty

so many mav's


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, I just upgrade too, I got my new monitor. I went from 1280x1024 w/ 12ms response time to 1080p with 5ms response time. Both at medium settings, but on my old monitor I was 60 fps minimum while recording, now I'm about 60 average while not recording, but it's still better because of the resolution and response time, I might lower some settings until I upgrade my graphics card too. (still can't decide whether I should get another 460 and be vram bottlenecked or save up about $150 and sell it to get a 7850 and have less power than 2 460s(untill I get another one eventually) but more vram)


I bought my 480 for $200.

They have been pricing them 240 during the week and 210 on weekends.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I bought my 480 for $200.
> They have been pricing them 240 during the week and 210 on weekends.


Hmmm that looks like a pretty good deal, thanks for the thought, but...
It's only $30 cheaper than a 7850, $10 after mir
I'm pretty sure it's only a little bit more powerful
It uses more power and creates more heat
It's 2 generations old (not really that important but it's nice to have newer stuff)
Most importantly, I wouldn't be able to SLI them on my current PSU(maybe just barely, but not comfortably), whereas I could easily crossfire the 7850s and upgrade my CPU (to a Phenom II x6 or bulldozer/piledriver x8) with room to spare, in both terms of power usage and having to use adapters(do they even make molex to 8-pin adapters?)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hmmm that looks like a pretty good deal, thanks for the thought, but...
> It's only $30 cheaper than a 7850, $10 after mir
> I'm pretty sure it's only a little bit more powerful
> It uses more power and creates more heat
> It's 2 generations old (not really that important but it's nice to have newer stuff)
> Most importantly, I wouldn't be able to SLI them on my current PSU(maybe just barely, but not comfortably), whereas I could easily crossfire the 7850s and upgrade my CPU (to a Phenom II x6 or bulldozer/piledriver x8) with room to spare, in both terms of power usage and having to use adapters(do they even make molex to 8-pin adapters?)


It really depends man...check out Anandtech's bench versus for them. The 480/(570) beats it pretty bad. But with other games it is closer or the 7850 wins...but with BF3...480 is the champ.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> It really depends man...check out Anandtech's bench versus for them. The 480/(570) beats it pretty bad. But with other games it is closer or the 7850 wins...but with BF3...480 is the champ.


But they don't have a 480 on there, and they don't have anything comparing the 480 to the 570 in Bf3
Also, do they use the exact same system other than the graphics card for those benches?

And there's still the issue of getting another for crossfire later.

I don't know, I wont have the money for at least a month or 2 anyways, prices may change by then. I also might go for an open box or refurbished or used similar card... 480/570/560ti 448/6950/6970/7850/7870. Or another 460 for sli is always still an option.


----------



## athlon 64

Do you think i would get some adittional fps by overclocking my phenom 1055t from current 3.5Ghz to maximum of 4Ghz ? my videocard allready is overclocked. You can see my pc components below.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *athlon 64*
> 
> Do you think i would get some adittional fps by overclocking my phenom 1055t from current 3.5Ghz to maximum of 4Ghz ? my videocard allready is overclocked. You can see my pc components below.


I definately notice a jump in FPS when I OC my CPU.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> But they don't have a 480 on there, and they don't have anything comparing the 480 to the 570 in Bf3
> Also, do they use the exact same system other than the graphics card for those benches?
> And there's still the issue of getting another for crossfire later.
> I don't know, I wont have the money for at least a month or 2 anyways, prices may change by then. I also might go for an open box or refurbished or used similar card... 480/570/560ti 448/6950/6970/7850/7870. Or another 460 for sli is always still an option.


Whichever works. The 570 is a reincarnation of the 480.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Got my Dayton SUB-1200 in yesterday to go with my Dayton B652s + Dayton amp and the setup is amaaaazingggg... so much better than my Z5500s.


----------



## Krazee

Ahh finally got my new gear. Finally no more lag when playing


----------



## Caz

Think I am getting use to this BF3 thing on PC? ahahhaa. Just a video quality test. That file is 60MB on my computer...can you believe that? 60MB?! They are usually upwards of a gig, found a codec that really works.

BTW, I am on the 296 drivers...anyone think trying out the 301 or something drivers will give me quite a bit more FPS on a GTX480?


----------



## Frankrizzo

I don't see how anyone doesn't lag on metro 64. I played on a server that allows darts what a nightmare.

Few questions. What is the best attachment for a scope? It seems to me that the scope really lessens the power of the guns.
When are they going to get rid of that gay dart gun? I have yet to use it and think it is completely lame.


----------



## Fr0sty

there is no best scope or sight

its all personal preference


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I am getting use to this BF3 thing on PC? ahahhaa. Just a video quality test. That file is 60MB on my computer...can you believe that? 60MB?! They are usually upwards of a gig, found a codec that really works.
> BTW, I am on the 296 drivers...anyone think trying out the 301 or something drivers will give me quite a bit more FPS on a GTX480?


Its possible but I doubt it - all I got was more crashes


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I am getting use to this BF3 thing on PC? ahahhaa. Just a video quality test. That file is 60MB on my computer...can you believe that? 60MB?! They are usually upwards of a gig, found a codec that really works.
> BTW, I am on the 296 drivers...anyone think trying out the 301 or something drivers will give me quite a bit more FPS on a GTX480?
> 
> 
> 
> Its possible but I doubt it - all I got was more crashes
Click to expand...

same on 301 my game crashed alot more than on 296


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> With the 768mb ones? Everything I've read says even 1gb is barely enough for high.


I can't play Back to Karkand maps on ultra without getting stuttering. I can play ultra just fine on the other maps even though they use all my VRAM.


----------



## Caz

Guess I'll just wait til the next stable one and OC this thing. Anyone have a good guide or know some Volts/Speeds that work without bricking this card?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Whichever works. The 570 is a reincarnation of the 480.


The 570 is slightly better than the 480 in most games though. And also those benchmarks are based on stock speeds, the 7850 overclocks like a beast. Btw, I'm not just trying to argue with you, I don't know, you might be right. I'm just trying to get proof that the 480 is worth all the extra power used and heat, and the extra cost in getting a new PSU when I get another one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I am getting use to this BF3 thing on PC? ahahhaa. Just a video quality test. That file is 60MB on my computer...can you believe that? 60MB?! They are usually upwards of a gig, found a codec that really works.
> BTW, I am on the 296 drivers...anyone think trying out the 301 or something drivers will give me quite a bit more FPS on a GTX480?


 what codec is that?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The 570 is slightly better than the 480 in most games though. And also those benchmarks are based on stock speeds, the 7850 overclocks like a beast. Btw, I'm not just trying to argue with you, I don't know, you might be right. I'm just trying to get proof that the 480 is worth all the extra power used and heat, and the extra cost in getting a new PSU when I get another one.
> what codec is that?


Your right about the heat. I have to have it on 75-100% to keep it below 85C, at 100% it hovers around 75C under full load.

It is with Sony Vegas 11, comes as like WMV 9 Advanced Profile...20Mbps, .wmv codec...but it is unreal...like I was messing with codecs all night trying to size down a minute and a half clip from fraps at like 4GB...most of the codecs actually made it a larger file. Then I tried ^that one, and I thought it wasn't done or something I was like .....30MB?!







Most were 100x that much...and worse quality.

I will take the slight (10%) loss in quality over a file 100x smaller so when I edit it doesn't bottleneck my hard drives.

Edit- Next time I have a sick clip I will post a differencial between the FRAPS file and the Sony Vegas encoded wmv file.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Constant crashes with 301 beta drivers, very unstable suff.


----------



## Herophobic

The Close Quarters expansion pack... will it be free for the ones that pre-ordered/bought the battlefield limited edition?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> The Close Quarters expansion pack... will it be free for the ones that pre-ordered/bought the battlefield limited edition?


should be


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> should be


What is crap is I bought this game on Xbox pre-ordered, and around March on PC and I have pay for all this crap now.....


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> should be
> 
> 
> 
> What is crap is I bought this game on Xbox pre-ordered, and around March on PC and I have pay for all this crap now.....
Click to expand...

If there was no new content coming out, you'd probably still complain. DLC is typically sold at a price. There are no details at all yet on whether or not Close Quarters will be free for anyone.


----------



## redalert

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-close-quarters-na/


----------



## Fr0sty

LOL

every new episode keeps getting better and better
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> The Close Quarters expansion pack... will it be free for the ones that pre-ordered/bought the battlefield limited edition?


would be unfair to the others who didnt...

it should be free for everyone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-close-quarters-na/


this site has no affiliation with ea

so i wouldnt trust anything they have on their page

new content in may?

http://investor.ea.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=671113

we know the content they will release in june is the dlc .. but what is the content in may?

Quote:


> Battlefield 3™ had a record year, establishing itself as one of EA's premier game services and in the process successfully took share in the growing First-Person-Shooter market.
> Battlefield 3 players are still deeply engaged - 6.3 million MAUs in March. *New content downloads available in May and June*.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-close-quarters-na/


I'm nearly certain EA would not authorize any company to list a price for that DLC yet.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Your right about the heat. I have to have it on 75-100% to keep it below 85C, at 100% it hovers around 75C under full load.
> It is with Sony Vegas 11, comes as like WMV 9 Advanced Profile...20Mbps, .wmv codec...but it is unreal...like I was messing with codecs all night trying to size down a minute and a half clip from fraps at like 4GB...most of the codecs actually made it a larger file. Then I tried ^that one, and I thought it wasn't done or something I was like .....30MB?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most were 100x that much...and worse quality.
> I will take the slight (10%) loss in quality over a file 100x smaller so when I edit it doesn't bottleneck my hard drives.
> Edit- Next time I have a sick clip I will post a differencial between the FRAPS file and the Sony Vegas encoded wmv file.


I use mp4 format, it has better quality than wmv and the file size is about the same.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-close-quarters-na/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm nearly certain EA would not authorize any company to list a price for that DLC yet.
Click to expand...

Or if EA does let anyone list a price for it, it would likely be the correct price!


----------



## Frankrizzo

There a guide on the best settings to play bf2 on. Only had the game a couple months


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> There a guide on the best settings to play bf2 on. Only had the game a couple months


Nvidia put one out, dunno how good it is.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I use mp4 format, it has better quality than wmv and the file size is about the same.


I'll check that out. Although, all I tried were AVI and WMV...and different ways of compression in those areas.


----------



## Caz

BTW, who else can't wait for AggSniping on CQDLC?


----------



## calavera

DLC in May and June? Could be because PS3 get it 1 week early.


----------



## falcon26

What FOV are you guys using for 2560x1440? I think 75 works best for me....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> go to origin acount and under change settings go to change ID. then log in and change it. I will change your battlelog name too


And you said "I will change your battlelog name too?" Really? You're gonna hack his Origin account? Watch what you type. lol. Fail?









I suppose you meant it will CHANGE your battlelog name lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> And you said "I will change your battlelog name too?" Really? You're gonna hack his Origin account? Watch what you type. lol. Fail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose you meant it will CHANGE your battlelog name lol.


obviously a type-o.

missed the t.

ಠ_ಠ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> every new episode keeps getting better and better
> would be unfair to the others who didnt...
> it should be free for everyone
> this site has no affiliation with ea
> so i wouldnt trust anything they have on their page
> new content in may?
> http://investor.ea.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=671113
> we know the content they will release in june is the dlc .. but what is the content in may?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3™ had a record year, establishing itself as one of EA's premier game services and in the process successfully took share in the growing First-Person-Shooter market.
> Battlefield 3 players are still deeply engaged - 6.3 million MAUs in March. *New content downloads available in May and June*.
Click to expand...

LOL at the video. I was the ammo guy with jammon last night. On TS.

Me: Dudde drop a kit

Jammon:....

Me: jammon, drop your kit.

Jammon:....

* I run out of pistol ammo *

ME: I NEED AMMO! I USING MP7!!!1!1!1!

Jammon:.....

Me: FFS *suicide* *get ammo perk*

Best part about it is we we both on TS.
and yes... i know I can switch kits... dun wanna when in cover with my support sqaudmate.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> obviously a type-o.
> missed the t.
> ಠ_ಠ
> LOL at the video. I was the ammo guy with jammon last night. On TS.
> Me: Dudde drop a kit
> Jammon:....
> Me: jammon, drop your kit.
> Jammon:....
> * I run out of pistol ammo *
> ME: I NEED AMMO! I USING MP7!!!1!1!1!
> Jammon:.....
> Me: FFS *suicide* *get ammo perk*
> 
> Best part about it is we we both on TS.
> and yes... i know I can switch kits... dun wanna when in cover with my support sqaudmate.











I know how you feel! I've done that on TS too with others people.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel! I've done that on TS too with others people.












hopefully it wasn't one of those times i picked you up with the paddles before i killed the baddie

Code:



Code:


>.>
<.<

Nothing to see here....


----------



## Caz

So, I don't want to make this a big thing, but since most of the people that will enjoy watching the montage will be you guys...I'll give you an update...

I narrowed the ~200clips I have down to 101clips...totaling just over 58 minutes un-edited. I am planning on doing a ~5min long tage with a song that is doesn't sounds like any genre at all really...maybe techno...but it is crazy. I also have 2 other ideas on the table...one of the others is to do an intro and 5 minute montage, then a 5 minute showcase of some longer clips that I have...then a little outro with some funny outtakes. My last idea is to actually do a chopped montage...which means, you use two different songs, but chop them up in minute or whatever segments, it really throws people off, but if you do it right, it can look amazing.

Its all my footage on 360...but I think your opinions count...since I am looking for some inspiration...if you would like to showcase a few of your favorite Battlefield montages with a Sniping theme, that'd be sick.

I am also either thinking of hiring a guy for intro 3D animation/titling, or learning it on my own....not sure yet.


----------



## Nocturin

@nvidiaftw ^ please tell me your taking advantage of this you wookie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So, I don't want to make this a big thing, but since most of the people that will enjoy watching the montage will be you guys...I'll give you an update...
> I narrowed the ~200clips I have down to 101clips...totaling just over 58 minutes un-edited. I am planning on doing a ~5min long tage with a song that is doesn't sounds like any genre at all really...maybe techno...but it is crazy. I also have 2 other ideas on the table...one of the others is to do an intro and 5 minute montage, then a 5 minute showcase of some longer clips that I have...then a little outro with some funny outtakes. My last idea is to actually do a chopped montage...which means, you use two different songs, but chop them up in minute or whatever segments, it really throws people off, but if you do it right, it can look amazing.
> Its all my footage on 360...but I think your opinions count...since I am looking for some inspiration...if you would like to showcase a few of your favorite Battlefield montages with a Sniping theme, that'd be sick.
> I am also either thinking of hiring a guy for intro 3D animation/titling, or learning it on my own....not sure yet.


what categories of footage does the remaining clips have? Maybe start a voting round (many) and let the community help create a longer 15-20 minute video. Do your clips have voice(s)?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> obviously a type-o.
> missed the t.
> ಠ_ಠ
> LOL at the video. I was the ammo guy with jammon last night. On TS.
> Me: Dudde drop a kit
> Jammon:....
> Me: jammon, drop your kit.
> Jammon:....
> * I run out of pistol ammo *
> ME: I NEED AMMO! I USING MP7!!!1!1!1!
> Jammon:.....
> Me: FFS *suicide* *get ammo perk*


I play HC mode most of the time so the solution is much simpler as long as I am playing medic or have a squadmate/random on TS with med kit near me.

After jumping around, typing, using rosie command, or yelling in TS if they have it on. I give up and tk them, switch kits and drop ammo, switch back then revive... It also works great if im using a different kit and am near death with 3 medics nearby that refuse to drop a kit. Occasionally you will get someone who gets all puffy about it and tries to hunt you down for the rest of the match, but to me its well worth a tk to get supplies to myself and those around me when some idiot refuses to use their kit.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> @nvidiaftw ^ please tell me your taking advantage of this you wookie
> 
> what categories of footage does the remaining clips have? Maybe start a voting round (many) and let the community help create a longer 15-20 minute video. Do your clips have voice(s)?


Na, this montage is all me. I might do a OCN community one if I do really well on it, and get a good reputation around here.

The remaining clips I have...which are all of them, because I have yet to start editing this thing, besides just listening to the main song I have picked out and running clips through my head and editing the audio slightly. Are 75% Sniper Sprees...and by spree I mean racking up a lot of points in a short period of time...not just without dying. The other 25% are made up of nice Pistol Sprees, Amazing No Scopes and Quick Scopes, 241's and random stuff.


----------



## Krazee

Had to re-install Battlefield3 due to new hardware, damn update is 4.5 GB. WTH?


----------



## Jesse D

LOL... this guy made a nice little vid for a admin who was abusing his rights


----------



## Nocturin

hAX


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> hAX


defib paddles ftw


----------



## AlexNJ

any players have clans that want to scrim with my team? contact me on my OCN PM's or my battlelog http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Dropinbodys24_7/


----------



## linkin93

DICE are pushing out a server backend update for future DLC. How about this M26 DART business? It's been three weeks...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> hAX


0,6 kdr, 7% accuracy, -287 skill
pure hax bro


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 0,6 kdr, 7% accuracy, -287 skill
> pure hax bro


pure class bro


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> DICE are pushing out a server backend update for future DLC. How about this M26 DART business? It's been three weeks...


Comment from the youtube video made me lol "Buggyfield 3. Pre-order now and get free access to the Back﻿ to Battlefield 2 crap hit detection expansion pack, and overpowered shotguns free"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Comment from the youtube video made me lol "Buggyfield 3. Pre-order now and get free access to the Back﻿ to Battlefield 2 crap hit detection expansion pack, and overpowered shotguns free"


epic youtube comment is epic


----------



## Frankrizzo

SEEMS LIKE much longer than that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> DICE are pushing out a server backend update for future DLC. How about this M26 DART business? It's been three weeks...


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Trololol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSBRu2va_vs&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Faster_is_better

Does the server put you on a team based on how high your skill rankking is or how low the player count is? I always seem to end up on the losing side when joining any game... Even if they are relatively balanced with player count








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> LOL... this guy made a nice little vid for a admin who was abusing his rights


So you can survive at 0% health? If so that is so bogus, I know there were several guys at 0% health after we met during a TDM and I don't think they were caught by someone after they met me.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does the server put you on a team based on how high your skill rankking is or how low the player count is? I always seem to end up on the losing side when joining any game... Even if they are relatively balanced with player count


Usually because games that alredy started people tend to switch teams or have like 5 clanmates on one team


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does the server put you on a team based on how high your skill rankking is or how low the player count is? I always seem to end up on the losing side when joining any game... Even if they are relatively balanced with player count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can survive at 0% health? If so that is so bogus, I know there were several guys at 0% health after we met during a TDM and I don't think they were caught by someone after they met me.


I survived at 0% health plenty of times. It's buggyfield 3, what do you expect?


----------



## [email protected]

BF3 was just fine to me from the previous patch before they balanced weapons. Vehicles is a different story. However i do notice if you try to knife someone they turn around and shoot you causing animation break. I hate it when that happens lol. I am PRAYING that DICE doesn't make it a LOT worst in the next patch and learn their mistakes and patch it properly.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BF3 was just fine to me from the previous patch before they balanced weapons. Vehicles is a different story. However i do notice if you try to knife someone they turn around and shoot you causing animation break. I hate it when that happens lol. I am PRAYING that DICE doesn't make it a LOT worst in the next patch and learn their mistakes and patch it properly.


I don't even bother with knifing, unless the person is like afk, or standing perfectly still and looking directly away, then i might chance it. Every other time I try it, fails and they shoot me.

BC2 I remember was pretty good about knifing, it was actually like a magnet, you just had to be near someone and it would suck you over to them and knife them. Worked pretty well lol.

Pretty sure we have had that Dart bug long enough to, I don't see it abused tons but I think a few weeks is long enough for people to have their fun, then stuff needs to actually be fixed....


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BF3 was just fine to me from the previous patch before they balanced weapons. Vehicles is a different story. However i do notice if you try to knife someone they turn around and shoot you causing animation break. I hate it when that happens lol. I am PRAYING that DICE doesn't make it a LOT worst in the next patch and learn their mistakes and patch it properly.


I remember being knifed from the front it made no sense doubt it was lag but he did the animation and everything


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What FOV are you guys using for 2560x1440? I think 75 works best for me....


I use 85 for 1080p








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> defib paddles ftw




























































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 0,6 kdr, 7% accuracy, -287 skill
> pure hax bro


yup.







The only stat I care about is my SPM, and that's just barely, but it's slowly climbing which is what I aim for.

KDR, accuracy, and skill are not what determines a good player. I crap around, but I can hold my own well enough on 1 on 1 situations, ask anyone who's played with me.

Being able to change the tide of a 64 battle with just paddles is, well, _*freaking awesome*_.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so many mav's


i swear i thought i heard ride of the valkyries playing with the mavs lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

There is something like 12 animations, I think if you are running past someone and then look to their side as you go by you can get a front knife. The bugginess has saved me a few times from being knifed though, you hear that clanging sound and then turn around to see a poor guy with a knife out and mow him over. Rage ensues








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> KDR, accuracy, and skill are not what determines a good player. I crap around, but I can hold my own well enough on 1 on 1 situations, ask anyone who's played with me.
> 
> Being able to change the tide of a 64 battle with just paddles is, well, freaking awesome.


Keeping people alive is just as important as killing the enemies, sometimes moreso. That is usually why a team with 1 or 2 squads working together can roll over the other team most times, just that little bit of teamwork can cause overall domination.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I remember being knifed from the front it made no sense doubt it was lag but he did the animation and everything


knifing with the animation is possible from the front and back


----------



## Sir Cumference

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BF3 was just fine to me from the previous patch before they balanced weapons. Vehicles is a different story. However i do notice if you try to knife someone they turn around and shoot you causing animation break. I hate it when that happens lol. I am PRAYING that DICE doesn't make it a LOT worst in the next patch and learn their mistakes and patch it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even bother with knifing, unless the person is like afk, or standing perfectly still and looking directly away, then i might chance it. Every other time I try it, fails and they shoot me.
> 
> BC2 I remember was pretty good about knifing, it was actually like a magnet, you just had to be near someone and it would suck you over to them and knife them. Worked pretty well lol.
> 
> Pretty sure we have had that Dart bug long enough to, I don't see it abused tons but I think a few weeks is long enough for people to have their fun, then stuff needs to actually be fixed....
Click to expand...

Pretty sure bf3 has that magnet knifing you're talking about. Usually happens when the guy is running.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Cumference*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't even bother with knifing, unless the person is like afk, or standing perfectly still and looking directly away, then i might chance it. Every other time I try it, fails and they shoot me.
> 
> BC2 I remember was pretty good about knifing, it was actually like a magnet, you just had to be near someone and it would suck you over to them and knife them. Worked pretty well lol.
> 
> Pretty sure we have had that Dart bug long enough to, I don't see it abused tons but I think a few weeks is long enough for people to have their fun, then stuff needs to actually be fixed....
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure bf3 has that magnet knifing you're talking about. Usually happens when the guy is running.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Vision
Click to expand...

It has it, but it just hardly ever works for me. Basically has to be a best case scenario (the stars and the pings and server latency have to align at just the right moment) for me to get an animated knife kill, otherwise it just fails.

I love this server when I am doing well (in the zone) http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31489018/1/288757082/ Knifing is such a pain though lol, kinda good when I get real close to someone they usually go for the knife but since its so buggy I can generally get a hipfire kill before they get it to work. Then the alternative to that is backing into a knife, or getting snuck up on, nothing to do about that.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> @nvidiaftw ^ please tell me your taking advantage of this you wookie


Would love to. But, unfortunately, my fps drops too much when recording, unless I drop my settings.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> knifing with the animation is possible from the front and back


Still no heat-of-the-moment defib kills for me, bro.

I've been trying and trying ... and dying and dying







You need to make a tutorial video on how to do it, I can be your victim







Some of us need some serious help with our defib troll skills....


----------



## kcuestag

I love what they did with R22 patch on servers.

It seems EA Backend or something related to Battlelog is crashing most European servers at the same time every hour or two at most. Really sad to see this.


----------



## digitally

Getting sick of this game's silly bloopers bugs glitches and whats not. You could tear down a huge tree with a grenade but not on cardboard boxes? C'mon...
Think i need to take a break and go play LoL... Upsetting.


----------



## Caz

Good games tonight Faster...first time I have ever actually used any teamwork in BF3...console or PC.

brb, making a GameBattles team. rofl


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Would love to. But, unfortunately, my fps drops too much when recording, unless I drop my settings.


Recording to the second HDD helps.


----------



## OverClocker55

tweaking my gtx 580 and finally got it working. had to OC the core to 800 and then all of suddent High+2Xmsaa and stays above 60 fps


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> tweaking my gtx 580 and finally got it working. had to OC the core to 800 and then all of suddent High+2Xmsaa and stays above 60 fps


Is there a science behind PU overclocking? I am scared to OC mine...need some reassurance.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Is there a science behind PU overclocking? I am scared to OC mine...need some reassurance.


If you're worried about it just don't OC the voltage. Stick to core clock. I usually do increments of 5 MHz, test, if no problems go up 5 MHz more, repeat till artifacts or crashes and go back down 5 MHz, retest. Really though I've had OCs that were stable in every other game only to have them crash in BF3.


----------



## OverClocker55

Is this good enough quality for if we ever made an OCN video for BF3? Subscribe to me


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Getting sick of this game's silly bloopers bugs glitches and whats not. You could tear down a huge tree with a grenade but not on cardboard boxes? C'mon...
> Think i need to take a break and go play LoL... Upsetting.


yeah I got credited with a kill tonight after I died with a grenade except I never threw one lol.


----------



## digitally

HOG servers at it's best. But it was good fun.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you're worried about it just don't OC the voltage. Stick to core clock. I usually do increments of 5 MHz, test, if no problems go up 5 MHz more, repeat till artifacts or crashes and go back down 5 MHz, retest. Really though I've had OCs that were stable in every other game only to have them crash in BF3.


Will do.







Can I brick it by messing with the voltage?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Is this good enough quality for if we ever made an OCN video for BF3? Subscribe to me


Not bad. Not great either. I am starting to encode in [email protected] idk, yours looks very blotchy...but that's youtube for ya.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I brick it by messing with the voltage?


If you monitor the temps you aren't going to brick it.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> If you monitor the temps you aren't going to brick it.


I do, and okay thanks...ill do a combo of both methods.


----------



## Caz

Anyone down for HC TDM 16-32 players. thacaz


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> If you monitor the temps you aren't going to brick it.


If you get the voltage too high it is possible to brick it. My rule of thumb is if you can't afford to replace it don't OC it. ( I break this rule often on GPUs by just OCing the core clock though)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> If you get the voltage too high it is possible to brick it. My rule of thumb is if you can't afford to replace it don't OC it. ( I break this rule often on GPUs by just OCing the core clock though)


Hmmm...food for thought for sure. Thanks.


----------



## AlexNJ

I'd Love to scrim the ocn team of there is any.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I use 85 for 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only stat I care about is my SPM, and that's just barely, but it's slowly climbing which is what I aim for.
> KDR, accuracy, and skill are not what determines a good player. I crap around, but I can hold my own well enough on 1 on 1 situations, ask anyone who's played with me.
> Being able to change the tide of a 64 battle with just paddles is, well, _*freaking awesome*_.


SPM is the only stat you care about? yet its only 364?
well, i agree with "KDR and skill are not what determines a good player", its totally random in this game, but accuracy plus minus shows your... well accuracy... almost every player with accuracy lower than 15% sucks, you may have good spm (which you dont have anyway), but with that accuracy you can hardly kill someone in 1v1 unless hes even bigger noob than you are









well im not trying to offend you or anything, just saying


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I simply turned my 570s up to 950/1900/2000MHz right off the bat and jumped right into action with no issues. I never BSOD or anything.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Good games tonight Faster...first time I have ever actually used any teamwork in BF3...console or PC.
> 
> brb, making a GameBattles team. rofl


Ya those were some good games, I credit the enemy team to being kinda bad, for my success though







Funny how teamwork is possible even on TDM, we could watch out for each other while still run n gunning, was nice. I think I'm going to mess around with recording and see if my pc can handle it, I wish I woulda caught an earlier game, that I did particularly well in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> tweaking my gtx 580 and finally got it working. had to OC the core to 800 and then all of suddent High+2Xmsaa and stays above 60 fps
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a science behind GPU overclocking? I am scared to OC mine...need some reassurance.
Click to expand...

It's pretty simple, even adjusting voltage is quite simple if you use something like Afterburner/Precision. Just look up what other people have done with your card, and find the max safe voltage. Then you can either choose to go for that, or more realistically just shoot for a comfortable temperature at full load. You will likely hit a thermal barrier with the 480 rather than voltage/oc barrier on the stock cooling (I would guess).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I simply turned my 570s up to 950/1900/2000MHz right off the bat and jumped right into action with no issues. I never BSOD or anything.


lol, ya I think GPU's are pretty robust for OC'ing, and rather simple to OC at that. Basically just keep turning up the core till you find artifacts while benching, then tune it down until they are stable, then you can go about bumping the memory clocks if you want, until they start artifacting then set them back a bit until stable. With core clocks you can make decent jumps for quick testing, 10-15mhz increases to find artifacts quickly, but I have read memory is a bit more sensitive so only jump up 5mhz at a time til it starts artifacting.

I used Heaven Unigine bench to test stability + score, and also Kombuster benchmark to test score of my OC, then I used OCCT to test stability (it's pretty brutal and will count artifacts for you).


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> SPM is the only stat you care about? yet its only 364?
> well, i agree with "KDR and skill are not what determines a good player", its totally random in this game, but accuracy plus minus shows your... well accuracy... almost every player with accuracy lower than 15% sucks, you may have good spm (which you dont have anyway), but with that accuracy you can hardly kill someone in 1v1 unless hes even bigger noob than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well im not trying to offend you or anything, just saying


stats like accuracy are too broad to give real representation of skill. anytime i spawn on the carrier and get stuck without a vehicle, i end up shooting off 200 rounds of m249 at the deck or just up into the blue. so my accuracy stat is not that accurate. many different things can make you a "good player"


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> SPM is the only stat you care about? yet its only 364?
> well, i agree with "KDR and skill are not what determines a good player", its totally random in this game, but accuracy plus minus shows your... well accuracy... almost every player with accuracy lower than 15% sucks, you may have good spm (which you dont have anyway), but with that accuracy you can hardly kill someone in 1v1 unless hes even bigger noob than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well im not trying to offend you or anything, just saying


Not really, if you suppress a lot your accuracy will go down because you're shooting at nothing, and suppression can turn the tide in a battle, therefore low accuracy _could_ indicate a good player.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> stats like accuracy are too broad to give real representation of skill. anytime i spawn on the carrier and get stuck without a vehicle, i end up shooting off 200 rounds of m249 at the deck or just up into the blue. so my accuracy stat is not that accurate. *many different things can make you a "good player"*


like ...?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not really, if you suppress a lot your accuracy will go down because you're shooting at nothing, and suppression can turn the tide in a battle, therefore low accuracy _could_ indicate a good player.


i agree, low accuracy may indicate a good player, but he is likely to have another good stat like spm or kdr


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> like ...?
> i agree, low accuracy may indicate a good player, but he is likely to have another good stat like spm or kdr


not everything that makes up a good player is displayed as a stat. sometimes i want to just get on and **** around killing afkers. i dont play serious mode all the time. when i actually try, i can have a good score per minute, accuracy, or kdr. i can also play just to have fun. stats would be more revealing if they were stats _per round._ some dont really care about stats, so scores are arbitrary. but that doesnt mean they couldn't be good players


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya those were some good games, I credit the enemy team to being kinda bad, for my success though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how teamwork is possible even on TDM, we could watch out for each other while still run n gunning, was nice. I think I'm going to mess around with recording and see if my pc can handle it, I wish I woulda caught an earlier game, that I did particularly well in.


My thoughts exactly. I need to get use to 1080p, and find a FPS that really works for me with the settings...just gotta play around with it. Then I can completely focus on increasing my skill. Those two bad games it felt like some of my shots were going right through people.

It is really simple to play like we did and use teamwork, you just have to be within 20-40m of each other at all times for it to work. Use to do it a lot back in the H3 days.
Quote:


> It's pretty simple, even adjusting voltage is quite simple if you use something like Afterburner/Precision. Just look up what other people have done with your card, and find the max safe voltage. Then you can either choose to go for that, or more realistically just shoot for a comfortable temperature at full load. You will likely hit a thermal barrier with the 480 rather than voltage/oc barrier on the stock cooling (I would guess).


I use Afterburner...its funny though I just got a EVGA card, so I might switch to Precision. And I think you are right...I'll hit a thermal wall well before a Voltage wall.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> not everything that makes up a good player is displayed as a stat. sometimes i want to just get on and **** around killing afkers. i dont play serious mode all the time. when i actually try, i can have a good score per minute, accuracy, or kdr. i can also play just to have fun. stats would be more revealing if they were stats _per round._ some dont really care about stats, so scores are arbitrary. but that doesnt mean they couldn't be good players


i often do that too, and yet my stats are not that bad


----------



## Caz

BOOOOOM

http://www.facebook.com/events/292000424226098/

DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!!!!!


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BOOOOOM
> http://www.facebook.com/events/292000424226098/
> DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!!!!!


Can you explain?

Not everybody uses Facebook

Nevermind.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BOOOOOM
> http://www.facebook.com/events/292000424226098/
> DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!!!!!


Beat me to it, lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm I don't really need any more points though, unless this counts for vehicle unlocks, that could be nice.

Also, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision are the same, just different skins, though EVGA came out with Precision X recently, I think it still uses the same backend and just a more fancy user interface.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i often do that too, and yet my stats are not that bad


link to your battle log?

You missed 1 minor detail when you responded to me:
Quote:


> Only stat I care about is SPM, *but only barely*, and it's steady climbing.


Meaning I give only .1 punt, rather than 0 punts, 10 punts, or even 2. Clearly stats a good player make.

I'm a noob, only have 100h under my belt.









Me n you need to have a 1 on 1. Then we'll see how much stats matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> BOOOOOM
> http://www.facebook.com/events/292000424226098/
> DOUBLE XP WEEKEND!!!!!


Why double xp on MOTHERDAY WEEKEND!

Fail.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> link to your battle log?
> You missed 1 minor detail when you responded to me:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Only stat I care about is SPM, *but only barely*, and it's steady climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning I give only .1 punt, rather than 0 punts, 10 punts, or even 2. Clearly stats a good player make.
> I'm a noob, only have 100h under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me n you need to have a 1 on 1. Then we'll see how much stats matter.
> Why double xp on MOTHERDAY WEEKEND!
> Fail.
Click to expand...

so, you dont care about your stats, why did you post your metro round there? every single player could do that score, if not better








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Amhro/


----------



## EVILNOK

Didn't they say they wouldn't be having a premium service for battlefield 3?

Battlefield Premium : June 4th

Battlefield™ Premium will land you a number of content drops with unique in-game items not available anywhere else. First out is the one-of-a-kind Premium knife and black dog tag, plus a set of soldier camos, weapon camos, dog tags and Assignments that will make sure you stand out and get more personalization options.

heres the link http://battlefieldo.com/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so, you dont care about your stats, why did you post your metro round there? every single player could do that score, if not better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Amhro/


Because it's the 2nd time I've gotten MVP, and I was proud of the round.









Dude, you got like 3x the playtime as I do, twice the SPM and holy cow a 6:1 W/L?

y u pick on the little guy?

I could still hold my own against you







. On a good day







.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Because it's the 2nd time I've gotten MVP, and I was proud of the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you got like 3x the playtime as I do, twice the SPM and holy cow a 6:1 W/L?
> y u pick on the little guy?
> I could still hold my own against you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . On a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


maybe yeah







lately i dont play as much as i used to, finals coming








you have to get better, then we can try


----------



## Nocturin

This we shall







.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> SPM is the only stat you care about? yet its only 364?
> well, i agree with "KDR and skill are not what determines a good player", its totally random in this game, but accuracy plus minus shows your... well accuracy... almost every player with accuracy lower than 15% sucks, you may have good spm (which you dont have anyway), but with that accuracy you can hardly kill someone in 1v1 unless hes even bigger noob than you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well im not trying to offend you or anything, just saying


My accuracy is 14% but i use lmg's alot


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> My accuracy is 14% but i use lmg's alot


his is 15.5

mine's 9.6

i don't use the LMGs much, but I do use the mp7 and p90 alot and i don't burst fire. Still trying to train myself to burst fire with the auto weapons, but the full auto is just so much fun!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> stats like accuracy are too broad to give real representation of skill. anytime i spawn on the carrier and get stuck without a vehicle, i end up shooting off 200 rounds of m249 at the deck or just up into the blue. so my accuracy stat is not that accurate. many different things can make you a "good player"


and playing more as support with guns like the m49 dont help your general accuracy neither

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not really, if you suppress a lot your accuracy will go down because you're shooting at nothing, and suppression can turn the tide in a battle, therefore low accuracy _could_ indicate a good player.


the thing that indicate a good player from a bad is teamwork.. or how much he is willing to do for the team

at least that's my oppinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> maybe yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lately i dont play as much as i used to, finals coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have to get better, then we can try


dont down talk someone because he doesnt have high % in some areas.

and btw.. what's up with the 2200 m26 mass kills? for someone that claims he his good why are you using this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> his is 15.5
> mine's 9.6
> i don't use the LMGs much, but I do use the mp7 and p90 alot and i don't burst fire. Still trying to train myself to burst fire with the auto weapons, but the full auto is just so much fun!


burst at medium range and full auto or some bigger burst if you want at closer ranges but precision is key and the mp7 is a railgun in precision


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Beat me to it, lol











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm I don't really need any more points though, unless this counts for vehicle unlocks, that could be nice.
> Also, MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision are the same, just different skins, though EVGA came out with Precision X recently, I think it still uses the same backend and just a more fancy user interface.


I need the XP...as you know. Need my M98B and couple other unlocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> link to your battle log?
> You missed 1 minor detail when you responded to me:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Only stat I care about is SPM, *but only barely*, and it's steady climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning I give only .1 punt, rather than 0 punts, 10 punts, or even 2. Clearly stats a good player make.
> I'm a noob, only have 100h under my belt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me n you need to have a 1 on 1. Then we'll see how much stats matter.
> Why double xp on MOTHERDAY WEEKEND!
> Fail.
Click to expand...

Good point...but my mom could care less. I cook every night anyway...I'll just take an order on Sunday for them...get some flowers...and a card. Back to BF3. ahhahahhahaah jk, I only play like 3 hours a week.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the thing that indicate a good player from a bad is teamwork.. or how much he is willing to do for the team
> 
> at least that's my opinion


Agreed, the stats can be padded/incorrect anyway so they aren't telling the true story. I think most shotguns can get over 100% accuracy if you use buckshot, that would throw off accuracy a lot if you used them primarily. Just the same if you use LMG occasionally, it will lower your overall %.

I guess you could look at the revive, resupply, healing scores but that would still be hard to correlate between hrs played and kit usage.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so, you dont care about your stats, why did you post your metro round there? every single player could do that score, if not better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Amhro/


The highest W/L ratio I ever saw before was like a 3-1 W/L ratio 6-1 is just insane.
SPM normally is a good indicator of how good a player is but if your playing alot of TDM and Metro its a pretty useless stat especially if your a medic or support .
Accuracy is not a great indicator either, I have 2 BF3 accounts one with 400hrs and the other with 85 hours and my overall accuracy is 19% and 20%. You would think I would have a pretty good SPM and K/D ratio with that accuracy and Im only an average player at best. My SPM is 385 and 1.25 kdr on my new account its 458 and 1.34kdr.
There are just too many variables in BF3 to really determine how good a player really is until you play with someone.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> his is 15.5
> mine's 9.6
> i don't use the LMGs much, but I do use the mp7 and p90 alot and i don't burst fire. Still trying to train myself to burst fire with the auto weapons, but the full auto is just so much fun!


Lol. He's using M26 Mass like crazy. Use that glitched weapon none-stop and I guarantee that you'll have 20% accuracy in a week from now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Lol. He's using M26 Mass like crazy. Use that glitched weapon none-stop and I guarantee that you'll have 20% accuracy in a week from now.


2200 kills worth ... talk about skill huh


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I was playing and this happened. EA!


----------



## dakU

Heh. That bug's happening to me all the time when I get revived at the last possible second. Sometimes you get stuck and can't do anything, not even suicide.


----------



## Amhro

lol, m26 mass








i got most of these 2222 kills before it was glitched, and its not at 2222 kills for fun, i stopped playing with it there and never touch it again, so w/e
and you are all talking about overall accuracy, but i am talking about specific weapon accuracy
overall accuracy is total bs, i use lmgs too, pre-hipfire is ***, especially with current situation of suppression


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> lol, m26 mass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got most of these 2222 kills before it was glitched, and its not at 2222 kills for fun, i stopped playing with it there and never touch it again, so w/e
> and you are all talking about overall accuracy, but i am talking about specific weapon accuracy
> overall accuracy is total bs, i use lmgs too, pre-hipfire is ***, especially with current situation of suppression


LOL. You have 9 service stars for the M26 mass in the past WEEK ALONE.









But hey, of-course you used it before it was glitched!


----------



## Bilie

I love to play sniper but it feels so underpowerd anyone else thinks the same about this :S ?


----------



## jellis142

Sniping in BF3 feels anemic to BF2/BC2. In the latter, I feel like I could be effective with any rifle up close, but now it feels sort of... I don't know how to say it... squishy?

Yes, Recon with a rifle feels squishy.


----------



## Imrac

IMO sniping is destroyed because of suppression. Since this last patch I have stopped playing, its not longer fun. I find playing BF3 is frustrating even when dominating, I would rather lose on BC2 than play BF3 at all


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I was playing and this happened. EA!


you just got revived.. that's all

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellis142*
> 
> Sniping in BF3 feels anemic to BF2/BC2. In the latter, I feel like I could be effective with any rifle up close, but now it feels sort of... I don't know how to say it... squishy?
> Yes, Recon with a rifle feels squishy.


take the sks as it deals 40 damage per shot

kobra sight bi-pod + flash suppresor and you can push in front of the team next to the assault or support class


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I was playing and this happened. EA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just got revived.. that's all
> 
> yes but why does this happen alot? on metro I literally play the game like that
Click to expand...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> you just got revived.. that's all
> yes but why does this happen alot? on metro I literally play the game like that


because dice can't fix bugs that have been there since release of the game


----------



## OverClocker55

NOTICE PC players: Apologies for delay in your 2XP event. To give you a full weekend as planned, we're rescheduling this for May 26-27


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> because dice can't fix bugs that have been there since release of the game


Like hearing footsteps in random places...delayed movement upon revive...many others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> NOTICE PC players: Apologies for delay in your 2XP event. To give you a full weekend as planned, we're rescheduling this for May 26-27


Old news bro!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Like hearing footsteps in random places...delayed movement upon revive...many others.
> Old news bro!


i keep hearing parachutes noises or even knife noises in random places yet nobody's getting knifed behind me... kinda removes the skill or awareness factor of the game

the other things concerning delayed movement upon revive isnt a bug in my oppinion..

but yeah this game still has tons of release day glitches and the more they patch it the more they keep popping up

btw how can it be old news?

we just heard the double xp weekend news yesterday... and now this...

EA/dice can't do simple things right...

they better not expect many people to buy their premium thingy


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i keep hearing parachutes noises or even knife noises in random places yet nobody's getting knifed behind me... kinda removes the skill or awareness factor of the game
> the other things concerning delayed movement upon revive isnt a bug in my oppinion..
> but yeah this game still has tons of release day glitches and the more they patch it the more they keep popping up
> btw how can it be old news?
> we just heard the double xp weekend news yesterday... and now this...
> EA/dice can't do simple things right...
> they better not expect many people to buy their premium thingy


Idk, the IMO, they need to re-think reviving completely...right now...its is crap. Make it more flush with the game.

I was kidding about it being old news.

I bet they sell out on their premium thing...everyone said that no one would use the rent-a-server on xbox...and it sold out the first night.

Question about that btw, how do I start my own server?


----------



## Fr0sty

you have to pay for those servers btw

and the whole thing about the revive system is ok with me.. its not bad and its not super great.. but it makes sense that it stays that way... its just the ackward reaction time from going to prone into standing up.. and dice didnt really make an improvement with the last patch.. even though they said otherwise

5% improvement isnt much really

LOL


----------



## Nocturin

I didn't even see the m26 kills.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> LOL. You have 9 service stars for the M26 mass in the past WEEK ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, of-course you used it before it was glitched!


are you mad or anything? 9 stars, out of 22


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> are you mad or anything? 9 stars, out of 22


congrats you didnt glitch out 2200 times..

but only 900 times

sounds to me like half of your m26 kills have been glitch abusing... really shows true skill


----------



## james8

^glitches are meant to be abused to the max until they are fixed.
it teach devs a lesson to do better QA next time they release anything.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> congrats you didnt glitch out 2200 times..
> but only 900 times
> sounds to me like half of your m26 kills have been glitch abusing... really shows true skill


900 kills out of 23,5k total, big deal
i could use it until they fix it or 10k kills or anything, but y so noobish, rite?








lets take a look at your stats, i am really interested









btw, nice fail with double xp weekend by dice, they rescheduled it to 26-27th may, lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I was playing and this happened. EA!


Mmm, the revive bug. Happens to me from time to time after I get rezzed. Hate when that happens. No way to fix it other than to suicide or die.

Double XP!!! Wait...um, yeah, nevermind.....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^glitches are meant to be abused to the max until they are fixed.
> it teach devs a lesson to do better QA next time they release anything.


major facepalm

and it teaches us the level of improper sportsmanship the community is at right now by doing things like this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 900 kills out of 23,5k total, big deal
> i could use it until they fix it or 10k kills or anything, but y so noobish, rite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets take a look at your stats, i am really interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, nice fail with double xp weekend by dice, they rescheduled it to 26-27th may, lol


go ahead check my stats

fr0sty on battlelog... never hidden my profile from the forum and frankly my stats are bad and i couldnt care


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> are you mad or anything? 9 stars, out of 22


Mad? Why would I be mad? You're the one who keeps on lying here.
You said got all these kills before the patch, and I simply corrected you!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Mad? Why would I be mad? You're the one who keeps on lying here.
> *You said got all these kills before the patch*, and I simply corrected you!


no i did not, read that message again









edit: i will quote it for you:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i got most of these 2222 kills before it was glitched


----------



## dakU

Ummmm, you DO know the mass is glitched ever since the patch came out about a month ago, right?

That means you needed to get 2222 mass kills before march 29th (because that's when the glitch began / patch came out!); but that's impossible! You have over a 1,000 M26 kills in the past week alone!

Better now?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> congrats you didnt glitch out 2200 times..
> but only 900 times
> sounds to me like half of your m26 kills have been glitch abusing... really shows true skill


If I see 99% of players using the M26 Dart, why wouldn't he use it?

Heck I'm also using it because I think it is a huge disadvantage against those using it, don't get me wrong though, I only use it when I run out of ammo on the main weapon.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> If I see 99% of players using the M26 Dart, why wouldn't he use it?
> Heck I'm also using it because I think it is a huge disadvantage against those using it, don't get me wrong though, I only use it when I run out of ammo on the main weapon.


are you ok with undermap glitching too?

because its the same deal ...

just because some people knowingly abuse a glitch it doesnt make it ok for you to do it just to be at a level playing field... either leave the server or ban them from your clan server for abusing a glitch... its against ea's tos in the first place so you are ok to ban them since dice admited that the m26/heavy barrel combo is glitched

and anyway .. arent you the type of person that never leave his clan server in the first place???

and you have admin right on your clan server right?


----------



## digitally

Don't get mad... lol you know how DICE fix things up in order to break somemore. Anyway i would use dart when its "fight fire with fire" situation. Although i'm trying to urge myself not using _it_ to get the M26 dogtag.


----------



## HeatherSNS

Sorry for the typical noob post, but can anyone tell me if my system will run this well? Stats in my signature.


----------



## digitally

Yes it would.


----------



## HeatherSNS

Okay, thanks


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well I was playing and this happened. EA!


Old glitch been there since beta


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> are you ok with undermap glitching too?
> because its the same deal ...
> just because some people knowingly abuse a glitch it doesnt make it ok for you to do it just to be at a level playing field... either leave the server or ban them from your clan server for abusing a glitch... its against ea's tos in the first place so you are ok to ban them since dice admited that the m26/heavy barrel combo is glitched
> and anyway .. arent you the type of person that never leave his clan server in the first place???
> and you have admin right on your clan server right?


Don't compare a glitch were you're actually taking advantage of a player under the map and he can't deffend himself, to a glitch on a weapon which EVERYONE can use and EA is not going to ban anyone for using it as it is THEIR MISTAKE.

Sure both are glitches, they're not comparable at all though.









Yes, I play on my server 99% of the time, we keep it full 24/7 for a reason, we do ban cheaters and those who insult or troll other players, baserape, but we don't ban for using the M26 as we don't want to go and check everyone who uses it manually.









It's just like when the USAS was overpowered, you think I should have banned everyone who used it? Yeah right.









If it were for me I'd forbid the M26 at our server, but at the moment it is NOT possible with a plugin, and doing it manually is a huge pain considering we have over 1000 different players a day, we can't check one by one on the stats who's using them...









I invite you to join our server and admin it, and ban everyone who uses it, one by one, all day long.


----------



## Caz

Can anyone tell me how I can start my own Server?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how I can start my own Server?


you can buy them from companies and then they give you access to name it and run it and you pay monthy
http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/game-servers/bf3-battlefield-3/
http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/battlefield_3.php


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatherSNS*
> 
> Sorry for the typical noob post, but can anyone tell me if my system will run this well? Stats in my signature.


Yeah, you'll be able to run it on medium, maybe some high settings at 1080p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Don't compare a glitch were you're actually taking advantage of a player under the map and he can't deffend himself, to a glitch on a weapon which EVERYONE can use and EA is not going to ban anyone for using it as it is THEIR MISTAKE.
> Sure both are glitches, they're not comparable at all though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I play on my server 99% of the time, we keep it full 24/7 for a reason, we do ban cheaters and those who insult or troll other players, baserape, but we don't ban for using the M26 as we don't want to go and check everyone who uses it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like when the USAS was overpowered, you think I should have banned everyone who used it? Yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were for me I'd forbid the M26 at our server, but at the moment it is NOT possible with a plugin, and doing it manually is a huge pain considering we have over 1000 different players a day, we can't check one by one on the stats who's using them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our server and admin it, and ban everyone who uses it, one by one, all day long.


I've seen a lot of servers that kill/kick/ban for using a certain weapon, why can't you do that?
And it is nothing like the USAS was, the USAS wasn't even very OP, people just liked to complain about it. It was really good close up, but was useless at medium-long range, and it wasn't glitched-Dice meant to make it how it was. The M26 is impossible to beat up close unless you kill them before they get a shot off, and pretty hard to beat at medium range and it can even kill people at long range, and it is obviously not meant to be be glitched.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> you can buy them from companies and then they give you access to name it and run it and you pay monthy
> http://www.multiplaygameservers.com/game-servers/bf3-battlefield-3/
> http://www.gameservers.com/game_servers/battlefield_3.php


Thanks man. I am thinking probably 16/24 player. I just want to play HC TDM on certain maps...can't stand some of the crappy ones. Might try it out for a month.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, you'll be able to run it on medium, maybe some high settings at 1080p
> I've seen a lot of servers that kill/kick/ban for using a certain weapon, why can't you do that?
> And it is nothing like the USAS was, the USAS wasn't even very OP, people just liked to complain about it. It was really good close up, but was useless at medium-long range, and it wasn't glitched-Dice meant to make it how it was. The M26 is impossible to beat up close unless you kill them before they get a shot off, and pretty hard to beat at medium range and it can even kill people at long range, and it is obviously not meant to be be glitched.


The only way to "ban" the M26 is to ban the whole underrail which means any weapon used in the underrail (This includes M320 for example) will be banned... The server doesn't know we are using the M26 Dart, but the underrail, which means there is no way to make a plugin and tell it to forbid the M26 Dart...

If this was possible we would have done it long ago, trust me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Damn no double xp weekend. 

Anywho,

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31719723/1/230809634/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31720059/1/230809634/

:yessir:


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Ummmm, you DO know the mass is glitched ever since the patch came out about a month ago, right?
> That means you needed to get 2222 mass kills before march 29th (because that's when the glitch began / patch came out!); but that's impossible! You have over a 1,000 M26 kills in the past week alone!
> 
> Better now?


oh god, are you trolling me or are you just that stupid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i got most of these 2222 kills before it was glitched


not ALL


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Damn no double xp weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho,
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31719723/1/230809634/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31720059/1/230809634/


Ah so your jet fat dude. How's the rat with this game?


----------



## grunion

NSFW



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> oh god, are you trolling me or are you just that stupid?
> not ALL


Lol. I think I corrected you enough for one day


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Don't get mad... lol you know how DICE fix things up in order to break somemore. Anyway i would use dart when its "fight fire with fire" situation. Although i'm trying to urge myself not using _it_ to get the M26 dogtag.


This is pretty much the only time I use it now also, only if the other side is abusing it tons and I have to counter with it.

Any reason why they cancelled the 2xp weekend? Because they "forgot" to start it in time or what? lol


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This is pretty much the only time I use it now also, only if the other side is abusing it tons and I have to counter with it.
> Any reason why they cancelled the 2xp weekend? Because they "forgot" to start it in time or what? lol


Because they couldn't get it to work, not surprised coming from DICE.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This is pretty much the only time I use it now also, only if the other side is abusing it tons and I have to counter with it.
> Any reason why they cancelled the 2xp weekend? Because they "forgot" to start it in time or what? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Because they couldn't get it to work, not surprised coming from DICE.


Oh...it was working...to take points AWAY! Yeah, it was taking points away for awards and stuff.


----------



## Blackout621

So, my SPM just jumped 15 points in 1.5 hours of gameplay..
double xp ftw


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so I just owned.. MVP 2 times in a row








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31819683/1/354879096/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31820395/1/354879096/


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So, my SPM just jumped 15 points in 1.5 hours of gameplay..
> double xp ftw


I don't think it is working.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So, my SPM just jumped 15 points in 1.5 hours of gameplay..
> double xp ftw
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it is working.
Click to expand...

he is on ps3


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> he is on ps3


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> he is on ps3


Hmmmmmm maybe ill hop on the box for a bit....


----------



## Caz

BTW, what % of CPU do you guys hit? I am OCing at 4.2 right now HT on, and only hitting 25% ([email protected](Vsync on)@All Low) Running FRAPS.

Its funny, I use to play 720p same settings besides 40fps and Vsync off...on a stock i5 750...and was hitting 90% rofl.


----------



## dakU

I'm having troubles installing the damn FXAA Injector. Nothing happens when I copy it into the BF3 folder. Pressing Pause/break doesn't seem to help either.

I got it to work once a week ago, but after I restarted the game it went back to normal.

Help?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> I'm having troubles installing the damn FXAA Injector. Nothing happens when I copy it into the BF3 folder. Pressing Pause/break doesn't seem to help either.
> I got it to work once a week ago, but after I restarted the game it went back to normal.
> Help?


Where did you download it from? Link it? Also are you placing it in the root folder? Lastly make sure you restart the game


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ah so your jet fat dude. How's the rat with this game?


Yup. :thumb: I like the rat pretty darn well, tbh. It has a a couple problems, but very few for me.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so I just owned.. MVP 2 times in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31819683/1/354879096/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31820395/1/354879096/


Noice.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Where did you download it from? Link it? Also are you placing it in the root folder? Lastly make sure you restart the game


I got it from the big thread we have on it here.

And yes - I'm copying it to the root folder.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> I got it from the big thread we have on it here.
> And yes - I'm copying it to the root folder.


Some people (myself included) had to hold the pause break button down for a second or two to toggle FXAA injector on/off instead of just a regular button press. Maybe try that.


----------



## 8-Ball

What is this BS about the Dart Gun 1 shot killing people from yards away.

Game is broken. -___-


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Lol. I think I corrected you enough for one day


yes, enough, now go play metro 24/7 and dont forget m26


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> What FOV are you guys using for 2560x1440? I think 75 works best for me....


What is the widest you can set? I thought I read somewhere it was only 75.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeatherSNS*
> 
> Sorry for the typical noob post, but can anyone tell me if my system will run this well? Stats in my signature.


Check this out for some good settings


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Hmmmmmm maybe ill hop on the box for a bit....


i havent gotten on ps3 for months since i got bf3 for pc.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Don't compare a glitch were you're actually taking advantage of a player under the map and he can't deffend himself, to a glitch on a weapon which EVERYONE can use and EA is not going to ban anyone for using it as it is THEIR MISTAKE.
> Sure both are glitches, they're not comparable at all though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I play on my server 99% of the time, we keep it full 24/7 for a reason, we do ban cheaters and those who insult or troll other players, baserape, but we don't ban for using the M26 as we don't want to go and check everyone who uses it manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just like when the USAS was overpowered, you think I should have banned everyone who used it? Yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it were for me I'd forbid the M26 at our server, but at the moment it is NOT possible with a plugin, and doing it manually is a huge pain considering we have over 1000 different players a day, we can't check one by one on the stats who's using them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I invite you to join our server and admin it, and ban everyone who uses it, one by one, all day long.


What is your server name?

Thanks


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What is the widest you can set? I thought I read somewhere it was only 75.


i play on a 22" 1920x1080 and use 90*


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i play on a 22" 1920x1080 and use 90*


yup. 32" 1920x1080 at 90° fov


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> i havent gotten on ps3 for months since i got bf3 for pc.


Same here. Funny, like a month before I bought BF3 PC and updated my rig...I bought a year of XBL....ooops.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What is your server name?
> Thanks


Oaks something.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What is your server name?
> Thanks


Oaks Clan|ESP|Adaptive Size 64|CQL Best Maps

Search that really nice server


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What is your server name?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Oaks Clan|ESP|Adaptive Size 64|CQL Best Maps
> 
> Search that really nice server
Click to expand...

I play on it a bit. really good server but my ping is bad


----------



## Fr0sty




----------



## 8-Ball

BF3 will never get custom maps right?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> BF3 will never get custom maps right?


With dice and ea's money whoring the likely almost definite answer is no


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8-Ball*
> 
> BF3 will never get custom maps right?


no because in DICE's words(edited words







), no one outside of dice has the brain capacity to use the frostbite2 engine.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Gotta love boats! I love this one (I believe it is by the same people.)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow at that mind=blown video. Epic timing there.

<3 Birgirpal also.


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so, you dont care about your stats, why did you post your metro round there? every single player could do that score, if not better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Amhro/


6.15 W/L ratio? You are a god awful team switcher. I will literally wipe the floor with you.

If you are going to put someone down for being bad, make sure you don't link your profile next time.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What is the widest you can set? I thought I read somewhere it was only 75.


I think it's 90 in the in game settings and you can put it even higher by editing the settings file.


----------



## BeardedJesus

I never realised it untill about 2 hours ago but the MP7 is absolutely amazing (extended mags, red dot and laser sight) Since i got BF3 I havn't really played much TDM at all, maybe around 5 matches if that untill and hated it. Played 3 rounds just now and absolutely tore **** up. The last match I had to quit out because there was so many tickets but before I did I was 2nd place and had something like 160/70 ish (still waiting on the battlelog coming through) and pretty much every kill was with that little moster of an MP7. I think I may have found my new favourite gun







Is anyone fond of this little beauty


----------



## nvidiaftw12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/31905006/1/230809634/

Was doing better:


----------



## Jcyle

Anyone know what is going on with my settings? I changed my GPU to a GTX 670 and the game looks darker than before. Or is it just me.. I remember when I used my GTX580, the game looks lighter, especially indoor; Right now, indoor is almost complete darkness.

Edit: fixed


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I never realised it untill about 2 hours ago but the MP7 is absolutely amazing (extended mags, red dot and laser sight) Since i got BF3 I havn't really played much TDM at all, maybe around 5 matches if that untill and hated it. Played 3 rounds just now and absolutely tore **** up. The last match I had to quit out because there was so many tickets but before I did I was 2nd place and had something like 160/70 ish (still waiting on the battlelog coming through) and pretty much every kill was with that little moster of an MP7. I think I may have found my new favourite gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone fond of this little beauty


Yes, I LOVE the Mp7. It's my gun with the highest kpm other than my knife, and the Mk3a1 and G18 that I used for 20/30 kills each. 1295 total kills with it and 2.72 kpm


----------



## tael

Wow, just got my first ban for being accused of hacking.

" Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster permanent ban issued on this Game Server for player 'IX-Railgun' ... BC2! Hacking/Cheating by rocket156" [Admin Decision]"

Agressive recon'ing with MK MOD and Holo sight. I think I was like 40/4 when they kicked me.
I guess I should take it as a compliment?

Edit: 31/3 I guess, I liked that server too.







Active admins, had always been fair until then.


----------



## travva

that sucks man. see if they have a forum or something and appeal it. if im on a random server and get banned i usually say screw it, but if it's one of my regular ones it really pisses me right off.


----------



## tael

Yeah, going to try adding a couple of the admins I see more often.
Probably 40hrs on that server. Only good 24/7 Grand Bazaar map I know of that I get decent pings on.


----------



## dakU

Let me guess, KGB 24/7 bazaar?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Let me guess, KGB 24/7 bazaar?


i got banned from there o.0


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Let me guess, KGB 24/7 bazaar?


Ha, yep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i got banned from there o.0


I'm not alone!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Let me guess, KGB 24/7 bazaar?
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, yep.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> i got banned from there o.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not alone!
Click to expand...

admin abuse in that server


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> 6.15 W/L ratio? You are a god awful team switcher. I will literally wipe the floor with you.
> If you are going to put someone down for being bad, make sure you don't link your profile next time.


if you so like to check my profile, check last games and see that i was *never* at same side for 2 rounds
i dont need to switch to win the round








+idc


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i play on a 22" 1920x1080 and use 90*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> yup. 32" 1920x1080 at 90° fov


Ahh man, so I've been limiting my self. I use a 30" monitor. I going to set mine to 90 and see how it goes.

Thanks


----------



## Methodical

Question/problem.

First issue/question. Lately when playing the game pops into windowed mode and I get a message with 3 options, don't recall the exact verbage, but one ask if I want to use regular window version/mode or something (the one I selected) and after selecting that option the game goes back to full screen and I don't have a problem with the game popping into window mode anymore, however this happens each time I first start playing the game, but is ok after making that selection. Note: Memory only hits about 1.4gb. What is this and how can I eliminate it? I will try and remember to jot down the 3 options next time.

The 2nd issue is after playing for awhile the game freezes for about 2 seconds every so often, which makes playing difficult as you can imagine, especially if in the middle of a fire fight. I restart the computer and that seems to fix it, but not absolutely sure because I have not played long after doing so. Has anyone experience this, if so what was the issue and fix?

The 3rd issue or rather question is me getting killed, but never hearing any gunfire, just me falling to the ground and reaching up - what's that all about? I kind off recall seeing a video where it showed both player's view of the game (i.e during the game) and there were delay reactions or something.

I've only been playing for maybe a month and I only start having these issues with the last week or so.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I never realised it untill about 2 hours ago but the MP7 is absolutely amazing (extended mags, red dot and laser sight) Since i got BF3 I havn't really played much TDM at all, maybe around 5 matches if that untill and hated it. Played 3 rounds just now and absolutely tore **** up. The last match I had to quit out because there was so many tickets but before I did I was 2nd place and had something like 160/70 ish (still waiting on the battlelog coming through) and pretty much every kill was with that little moster of an MP7. I think I may have found my new favourite gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone fond of this little beauty


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, I LOVE the Mp7. It's my gun with the highest kpm other than my knife, and the Mk3a1 and G18 that I used for 20/30 kills each. 1295 total kills with it and 2.72 kpm


I love me some MP7.

It's like a hipfire rail-gun.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I love me some MP7.
> It's like a hipfire rail-gun.


haha yeah i feel as though i can't be as accurate whilst aiming down the sights as I can just popping it of straight from the hip. I can easily get guys pretty much the length of TDM Noshahr Canals now.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> haha yeah i feel as though i can't be as accurate whilst aiming down the sights as I can just popping it of straight from the hip. I can easily get guys pretty much the length of TDM Noshahr Canals now.


Yea, extended mags or bust though. In normal mode there's just enough in one normal clip for 2 kills. Exteneded mags adds another 2 more. I use the ammo perk because I always run out so freaking quick, you have that problem too?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question/problem.
> 
> First issue/question. Lately when playing the game pops into windowed mode and I get a message with 3 options, don't recall the exact verbage, but one ask if I want to use regular window version/mode or something (the one I selected) and after selecting that option the game goes back to full screen and I don't have a problem with the game popping into window mode anymore, however this happens each time I first start playing the game, but is ok after making that selection. Note: Memory only hits about 1.4gb. What is this and how can I eliminate it? I will try and remember to jot down the 3 options next time.
> 
> The 2nd issue is after playing for awhile the game freezes for about 2 seconds every so often, which makes playing difficult as you can imagine, especially if in the middle of a fire fight. I restart the computer and that seems to fix it, but not absolutely sure because I have not played long after doing so. Has anyone experience this, if so what was the issue and fix?
> 
> The 3rd issue or rather question is me getting killed, but never hearing any gunfire, just me falling to the ground and reaching up - what's that all about? I kind off recall seeing a video where it showed both player's view of the game (i.e during the game) and there were delay reactions or something.
> 
> I've only been playing for maybe a month and I only start having these issues with the last week or so.
> 
> Thanks...Al


its asking to disable areo theme. disable it for better preformance


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yea, extended mags or bust though. In normal mode there's just enough in one normal clip for 2 kills. Exteneded mags adds another 2 more. I use the ammo perk because I always run out so freaking quick, you have that problem too?


Yeah definitely, i just love unloading that extended mag on a few guys so I always take Support class


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yea, extended mags or bust though. In normal mode there's just enough in one normal clip for 2 kills. Exteneded mags adds another 2 more. I use the ammo perk because I always run out so freaking quick, you have that problem too?


support kit ftw

never run out of ammo with a pdw.. but the ammo perk does add more ammo mags

so it helps going on long spree with them like the as val or mp7

i never play with a pdw unless its support class
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question/problem.
> The 3rd issue or rather question is me getting killed, but never hearing any gunfire, just me falling to the ground and reaching up - what's that all about? I kind off recall seeing a video where it showed both player's view of the game (i.e during the game) and there were delay reactions or something.
> I've only been playing for maybe a month and I only start having these issues with the last week or so.
> Thanks...Al


that would be because you are allready dead to the other player

he has to send his bullets down to the server and the server has to send it to you.. so by the time you receive them you are allready dead


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> support kit ftw
> never run out of ammo with a pdw.. but the ammo perk does add more ammo mags
> so it helps going on long spree with them like the as val or mp7
> i never play with a pdw unless its support class
> that would be because you are allready dead to the other player
> *he has to send his bullets down to the server and the server has to send it to you.. so by the time you receive them you are allready dead*


lol. that's sig worthy.

I feel wierd playing support with a PDW, and I can't use the medkit to heal myself while I'm in cover, tend to die a little more playing support. I might have to try that!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> its asking to disable areo theme. disable it for better preformance


Yep that's it. Anyway to shut it off before starting the game or should I just wait until the message pops up?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ...that would be because you are allready dead to the other player he has to send his bullets down to the server and the server has to send it to you.. so by the time you receive them you are allready dead


Ok, so it's a delayed thing. I guess I have to get faster with the trigger, uh.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lol. that's sig worthy.
> I feel wierd playing support with a PDW, and I can't use the medkit to heal myself while I'm in cover, tend to die a little more playing support. I might have to try that!


pdw's chew through ammo so it makes sense to use support... and since support has claymores you can place claymores around you to protect you while you regen your health in normal mode

but then again i dont play with the mp7 much.. i prefer the pp-19 or even the as val

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Yep that's it. Anyway to shut it off before starting the game or should I just wait until the message pops up?
> Ok, so it's a delayed thing. I guess I have to get faster with the trigger, uh.
> Thanks...Al


it's just how the game is


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> pdw's chew through ammo so it makes sense to use support... and since support has claymores you can place claymores around you to protect you while you regen your health in normal mode
> but then again i dont play with the mp7 much.. i prefer the pp-19 or even the as val
> it's just how the game is


dion't have karkland yet so no pp-19







. The AS-VAL isn't a great weapon to me, it's too much in the middle of the SPM/accuracy/hip-fire accuracy/clip size for me to use it effectively. I wanna try the famas, but no karkland yet. Looking forward to see the new weapons with the upcoming DLC and playing with some new toys (if they tone down suppression, anyways).


----------



## Fr0sty

30bullets per clip isnt enough for you?

:O

the famas now has 25 bullets ... LOL nice nerf dice


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 30bullets per clip isnt enough for you?
> 
> :O
> 
> the famas now has 25 bullets ... LOL nice nerf dice


That's silly, I'm more of an AEK fan myself (when I go for those high ROF weapons that is). Although I've had my fun with mp7 and AS Val too.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 30bullets per clip isnt enough for you?
> :O
> the famas now has 25 bullets ... LOL nice nerf dice


lol, of course not, my accuracy is only @ 9.6 overall







.

tehehehehehe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's silly, I'm more of an AEK fan myself (when I go for those high ROF weapons that is). Although I've had my fun with mp7 and AS Val too.


I like the AEK alot, but don't use it very often because I prefer the A3 out of the two. I prefer the MP7 because of a faster ADS time with the kobra/iron sights








than the AR. I've never understood why the assault class has so many more weapons availiable than the rest of the classes







.

I still miss my A3 silence + foregrip combo. The MP7 is a beast with the silencer, but it looses too much punch to be useful without the extended mags outside of very close combat, so I use the p90+lazer+silencer. 51 bullets silenced down-range? Oh yea







:

why don't we have extended mags on the p90 or other ARs? Always wonder this


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Yep that's it. Anyway to shut it off before starting the game or should I just wait until the message pops up?


All you need is 2 .bat files. 1 to shut it off, 1 to restart it.

Aero.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lol, of course not, my accuracy is only @ 9.6 overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> tehehehehehe
> I like the AEK alot, but don't use it very often because I prefer the A3 out of the two. I prefer the MP7 because of a faster ADS time with the kobra/iron sights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than the AR. I've never understood why the assault class has so many more weapons availiable than the rest of the classes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I still miss my A3 silence + foregrip combo. The MP7 is a beast with the silencer, but it looses too much punch to be useful without the extended mags outside of very close combat, so I use the p90+lazer+silencer. 51 bullets silenced down-range? Oh yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> why don't we have extended mags on the p90 or other ARs? Always wonder this


practice more then.. because the as val is better in my oppinion

the mp7 only has 50 more rpm then the as val and aek btw ... and it deals the same damage per bullets at the same range.. and the damage fall off is lower on the as val ...

18.4 at 50meters compared to 11.2 at 50 meters for the mp7 ... see the difference?

and full damage is both 20 per bullet from 0 to 40meters

big difference in medium range situation


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 30bullets per clip isnt enough for you?
> :O
> the famas now has 25 bullets ... LOL nice nerf dice


Probably because the FAMAS only has 25-bullet clips irl to begin with... not a nerf, just a fix.


----------



## tael

I agree with that, I run with AS VAL a lot. I think its my 3rd or 4th weapon for Kills right now. It was far more accurate before the patch, but not too bad for burst fire now.
I roll with the F2000 a lot for close combat, starting to use M16A3 a bit, not really a fan of it so far.
Haven't found anything that I like anywhere near the MK11 MOD. The lack of explosives definitely hurts on a lot of maps though.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> I agree with that, I run with AS VAL a lot. I think its my 3rd or 4th weapon for Kills right now. It was far more accurate before the patch, but not too bad for burst fire now.
> I roll with the F2000 a lot for close combat, starting to use M16A3 a bit, not really a fan of it so far.
> Haven't found anything that I like anywhere near the MK11 MOD. The lack of explosives definitely hurts on a lot of maps though.


Yeah they added some vertical recoil to AS Val after the last patch which was very noticeable to me. The one problem with the higher RPM weapons is because of the crappy netcode you end up wasting a lot of bullets. I started using PDW's with support, the LMG's just all seem like crap post patch for me. I have been using PP-2000 and there is almost no recoil with that gun, just a slow rate of fire.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> practice more then.. because the as val is better in my oppinion
> the mp7 only has 50 more rpm then the as val and aek btw ... and it deals the same damage per bullets at the same range.. and the damage fall off is lower on the as val ...
> 18.4 at 50meters compared to 11.2 at 50 meters for the mp7 ... see the difference?
> and full damage is both 20 per bullet from 0 to 40meters
> big difference in medium range situation


Yeah, the Mp7 is more for close range and the fun factor of hip firing even at long range. It's like a shotgun close up that can still kill people at range.

I'm in another Youtube commentator's video








@8:02 he killed me, 11:06 I killed him, 12:10 I got him down to 0 hp and he killed me.
Thumbs up my comment so he sees it







http://www.youtube.com/comment?lc=JTbXbfpslr1EmRuXHT2EEZqrGZKtd1RwYBMWMGtfYEY


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Probably because the FAMAS only has 25-bullet clips irl to begin with... not a nerf, just a fix.


depending on wich version it either has 25 or 30 round mag

i guess dice chose this version post-patch to please all the QQ'ers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah they added some vertical recoil to AS Val after the last patch which was very noticeable to me. The one problem with the higher RPM weapons is because of the crappy netcode you end up wasting a lot of bullets. I started using PDW's with support, the LMG's just all seem like crap post patch for me. I have been using PP-2000 and there is almost no recoil with that gun, just a slow rate of fire.


but the pp-2000 deals 25 damage at close range per bullet.. yet it shoots the same caliber as the pp-19 ...

even weapons with low firerate tends to not register every bullets in the first place unless you go in single shot mode..

and the only weapon that makes sense to go single round mode are semi auto sniper riffles.. wich they all are anyway.. and the an-94 wich is a beast in that mode


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> depending on wich version it either has 25 or 30 round mag
> i guess dice chose this version post-patch to please all the QQ'ers
> but the pp-2000 deals 25 damage at close range per bullet.. yet it shoots the same caliber as the pp-19 ...
> even weapons with low firerate tends to not register every bullets in the first place unless you go in single shot mode..
> and the only weapon that makes sense to go single round mode are semi auto sniper riffles.. wich they all are anyway.. and the an-94 wich is a beast in that mode


PP-2000 shoots 9x19mm Parabellum PP-19 shoots 9x18mm Makarov I dont know anything about bullets, ballistics etc. but I wouldnt think the damage difference would be that big a difference. I guess its Dice logic at work?


----------



## Fr0sty

it should behave the same

and btw the pp-19 can either shoot 9mm parabellum or 9mm makarov

and they should do the same damage and it shouldnt be 25 like a powerful assault riffle.. but dice doesnt have any logic

and a ump-45 having less recoil then an as val while it shoots .45 and the as val shoots a special 9mm armor piercing round

9x39mm to be precise


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All you need is 2 .bat files. 1 to shut it off, 1 to restart it.
> 
> Aero.zip 0k .zip file


Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).

When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.









I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All you need is 2 .bat files. 1 to shut it off, 1 to restart it.
> 
> Aero.zip 0k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).
> When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)


Thanks for the tips fellas. Will this need to be done each time or is it a one time settings deal?

Al


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).
> When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)


that is awesome. Thank you for that little shortcut, I get to enjoy AERO again. +rep to you.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> All you need is 2 .bat files. 1 to shut it off, 1 to restart it.
> 
> Aero.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).
> 
> When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)
Click to expand...

I did this quite a while ago and I don't think it works for me. When I launch the game, I don't see my Windows theme change, and if I minimize the game, Aero is definitely still on. Can anyone else confirm that it works for them so I can figure out why mine doesn't?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I did this quite a while ago and I don't think it works for me. When I launch the game, I don't see my Windows theme change, and if I minimize the game, Aero is definitely still on. Can anyone else confirm that it works for them so I can figure out why mine doesn't?


check the shortcut that your using to launch the game, I'm going to try this tonight







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I did this quite a while ago and I don't think it works for me. When I launch the game, I don't see my Windows theme change, and if I minimize the game, Aero is definitely still on. Can anyone else confirm that it works for them so I can figure out why mine doesn't?
> 
> 
> 
> check the shortcut that your using to launch the game, I'm going to try this tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I don't use any shortcuts, but I just connected remotely from work and figured out the problem. I had "Disable visual themes" checked instead of "Disable desktop composition." I'm sure that was the problem


----------



## Invisible

Does anyone want to do some of the co-op missions? I never finished them, so I thought, why not? For three straight people, I've had it where they just shoot the hostages or don't listen to the people telling you what to do in the next to last mission.

Origin ID is tehInvisible and my BF3 soldier name is the same.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Does anyone want to do some of the co-op missions? I never finished them, so I thought, why not? For three straight people, I've had it where they just shoot the hostages or don't listen to the people telling you what to do in the next to last mission.
> 
> Origin ID is tehInvisible and my BF3 soldier name is the same.


When do you want to do them? I may be up for it sometime today. (Must have voip though lol)


----------



## DMills

i've had a lot of bad coops like that too. people shooting hostages or flying the chopper into the ground. i think i've completed all of the coop missions now, but i'd be glad to help anyone finish em, cause bad co-op-ers are realy frustrating. im on pretty much everyday after 5pm add, pm, inv me bf3 = Simsaladoo


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When do you want to do them? I may be up for it sometime today. (Must have voip though lol)


I'm up for it anytime. I'm on pretty much all the time.

And how does VoIP work on BF3? I thought that they didn't include it?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> When do you want to do them? I may be up for it sometime today. (Must have voip though lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it anytime. I'm on pretty much all the time.
> 
> And how does VoIP work on BF3? I thought that they didn't include it?
Click to expand...

Well you can set it up through battlelog with a friend. They don't have it "in game", but you can do it with battlelog. Or we can use any of the other clients, TS, Mumble etc.

My soldier name is: MisterPWN


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).
> When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)


Definitely doesn't work for me. I see 1900 regularly with that trick, usually around 1300-1400 with my way of doing it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Or you simply right click on bf3.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Disable desktop composition (tick/check).
> 
> When you're launching the game, Aero will be automatically disabled, when you close the game, it will return back to normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using this trick and in this way I'm saving a lot of VRAM (therefore I can use higher visual settings...)
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely doesn't work for me. I see 1900 regularly with that trick, usually around 1300-1400 with my way of doing it.
Click to expand...










And what is your way?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is your way?


Manually disable it with the .bat posted earlier.


----------



## Methodical

Question. How can you check a players record? There's someone name Majcoolwip or Majcoolwhip and in one game he got 111-1. He could be that good, but man he was dropping folks like flies. Here's a screen shot of one match.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. How can you check a players record? There's someone name Majcoolwip or Majcoolwhip and in one game he got 111-1 and I noticed he was doing a lot of single shot kills.


Go to their profile and click on the player.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Another alternative to killing aero every time you play is to use a colored basic theme. I use this black one - http://cryer.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Basic-Black-166606584

Btw even with no aero with no games open I'm using about 105mb of vram, does anyone know what else uses it? It's possible to run Win 7 on my old computer with 64mb vram, so it should be possible to use even less, it would be nice to use even less, especially when you only have 768mb of vram.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I haven't used a theme in years. I just set windows to adjust for best performance.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I haven't used a theme in years. I just set windows to adjust for best performance.


and disable themes in services


----------



## TheGovernment

The New Asus Phoebus soundcards drivers are having issues with BF3, so incase anyone has random sound looping crashes and that card, thats whats causing it.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Question. How can you check a players record? There's someone name Majcoolwip or Majcoolwhip and in one game he got 111-1. He could be that good, but man he was dropping folks like flies. Here's a screen shot of one match.


Another cheater reported.


----------



## BradleyW

I am only 100,000 points away from getting rank 1 gold. Yay!


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Another alternative to killing aero every time you play is to use a colored basic theme. I use this black one - http://cryer.deviantart.com/art/Windows-7-Basic-Black-166606584
> Btw even with no aero with no games open I'm using about 105mb of vram, does anyone know what else uses it? It's possible to run Win 7 on my old computer with 64mb vram, so it should be possible to use even less, it would be nice to use even less, especially when you only have 768mb of vram.


I've had mine down to 75mb and that's with two monitors (1920x1200 and a 1680x1050), in services I disabled the "Desktop Window Manager Session Manager" and "Themes". The VRAM measurement is how much the driver has reserved though, not how much is actually used, it could be reserving more just because there's more available.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I am only 100,000 points away from getting rank 1 gold. Yay!


Just another 23,000,000 after that for the top rank


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Another cheater reported.


Other than questionable K/D numbers, how can you identify potential cheaters and how do you report them? I'd hate to report an honest person that's why I ask.


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Another cheater reported.


whether hes using aimbot or cocaine, something aint right


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Other than questionable K/D numbers, how can you identify potential cheaters and how do you report them? I'd hate to report an honest person that's why I ask.


reporting a person ensues an investigation, nothing is done before that.

I want to report myself so I can start over with my XP, I want to start from lvl1 again just because







. (well all except for my recon class)


----------



## Karlz3r

Before reporting someone, go to http://bf3stats.com/ and check their stats.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Other than questionable K/D numbers, how can you identify potential cheaters and how do you report them? I'd hate to report an honest person that's why I ask.


He's weapons accuracy is too good to be true and his last 5 rounds are ridicules, Who does 162-5 on a 64 TDM server, also a kill streak of 181.


----------



## [email protected]

http://battlefield3guidereview.com/battlefield-3-hacks/

Now i know why players were secretly chatting "bone wall hacks" on browsers. They were actually talking about aimbotting. They're cheaters. Just heads up if you catch a player talking about it as a joke on browsers, they cheat. They're actually talking about their aimbots.


----------



## BreakDown

*engineers, do you know any good placement for mines?
*
on grand bazaar, the road from D to C is a very good place for mines, hide them behind the debris on the road and forget about them, next time a vehicle passes through hes toast.

on caspian border the 3 roads leading to gas station are also very good placements, aswell as the road to checkpoint and the river leading out of checkpoint. mines on hilltop can also work but they cannot be in the middle of the road, they have to be to a side, otherwise enemy soldiers will spot them and blow them up.

any corner on operation firestorm is also a good place for mines IMO.

any "puddle" of water on oman near the "city" area are very good places for AT mines too.

A good tip for AT mine placement is to not place them in a line across streets, although it seems like the best way to place them, good tank drivers will never fall for mines placed so obviously. Placing them to a side or hidden on shadows, debris, etc... is a much better choice, they are less exposed to infantry and have a higher probability of hitting good tank drivers.

also, dont forget you can pick up enemy mines, a great way to replenish your mine stock!

share your mine placement spots!


----------



## Haze_hellivo

+1


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> Before reporting someone, go to http://bf3stats.com/ and check their stats.


That's what I need to know because I don't want to blindly accuse someone. Thanks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> He's weapons accuracy is too good to be true and his last 5 rounds are ridicules, Who does 162-5 on a 64 TDM server, also a kill streak of 181.


Yeah, I know I was his victim quite often and then I saw his stats and thought about several discussions here about cheats and that's why I questioned it. I am still fairly new to this, but that game was frustrating, so I just left the server. I found a video that explains aimbot and how to spot it, so I will try and keep an eye out for it, while not getting popped - hopefully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://battlefield3guidereview.com/battlefield-3-hacks/
> Now i know why players were secretly chatting "bone wall hacks" on browsers. They were actually talking about aimbotting. They're cheaters. Just heads up if you catch a player talking about it as a joke on browsers, they cheat. They're actually talking about their aimbots.


Why doesn't the game maker do something about those sort of sites, they are blatantly advertising ways to cheat the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> *engineers, do you know any good placement for mines?
> *
> on grand bazaar, the road from D to C is a very good place for mines, hide them behind the debris on the road and forget about them, next time a vehicle passes through hes toast.
> 
> on caspian border the 3 roads leading to gas station are also very good placements, aswell as the road to checkpoint and the river leading out of checkpoint. mines on hilltop can also work but they cannot be in the middle of the road, they have to be to a side, otherwise enemy soldiers will spot them and blow them up.
> 
> any corner on operation firestorm is also a good place for mines IMO.
> 
> any "puddle" of water on oman near the "city" area are very good places for AT mines too.
> 
> A good tip for AT mine placement is to not place them in a line across streets, although it seems like the best way to place them, good tank drivers will never fall for mines placed so obviously. Placing them to a side or hidden on shadows, debris, etc... is a much better choice, they are less exposed to infantry and have a higher probability of hitting good tank drivers.
> 
> also, dont forget you can pick up enemy mines, a great way to replenish your mine stock!
> share your mine placement spots!


the placement of mines shouldnt be too obvious and should be done in places where drivers dont expect them to be.. or should be placed in areas to slow down tanks

mines have 2 purpose really..

- destroy & kill occupants of the tanks
- force them to slow down to destroy the mines leaving time for an engineer to shoot rpg's at their ass

where i place mines arent in the middle of the road to not be too obvious .. try and place 1 or two on the road and then place some in the grassfields next to the road so if they try to move away from the obvious mines they will most likely set off your not so obvious mines.. or just lay some mines at random on the map and get lucky every once in a while

there really is no proper guide on how to work with mines especially they can be spotted from across the map by spamming Q ... wich is bs in my oppinion


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Just another 23,000,000 after that for the top rank


you mean 230,000,000


----------



## raptorxrx

Coolest game!! Twas being squashed, when I pulled out my defibs, and killed a dude. TROLOLOL. Than I died, and spawned recon, killed two guys with a MAV! Having never having either of those happen, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> you mean 230,000,000


no he means 23 000 000 before colonel 100


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no he means 23 000 000 before colonel 100


Math isn't my best subject..


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> no he means 23 000 000 before colonel 100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Math isn't my best subject..


Your both wrong. It's 23,000,000,000


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Your both wrong. It's 23,000,000,000


lol, it's 230,000 x 100 from commander rank 1 to rank 100. Windows calculator doesn't lie


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> lol, it's 230,000 x 100 from commander rank 1 to rank 100. Windows calculator doesn't lie


yep and 24,600,000 from rank 1 to rank 145 (Colonel 100). I'm about 1/3th of the way there, woooot


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> lol, it's 230,000 x 100 from commander rank 1 to rank 100. Windows calculator doesn't lie


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> yep and 24,600,000 from rank 1 to rank 145 (Colonel 100). I'm about 1/3th of the way there, woooot


Your both wrong. It's 23,000,000,000,000


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It's 23.0 10^1,000,000,000 apparently.


----------



## Fr0sty

this thread has turned into a math contest apparently


----------



## frankth3frizz

OGMGjaslkdsajloasdojkdas;



IDK WHAT TO DOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## crashdummy35

Log into your EA account and get on a live chat:

https://help.ea.com/contact-us

I just looked and the "Call Me" option isn't available right now so you'll have to go through the chat.

Product Category Platform

Battlefield 3>Techinal Support>PC.


----------



## DMills

i still havent gotten one kill with the defibs. i dont play assault much but now im gonna have to find a low pop server and get that done


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> i still havent gotten one kill with the defibs. i dont play assault much but now im gonna have to find a low pop server and get that done


not that hard to rack up 5 or 6 defib kill per game on a full 64 player tdm map


----------



## Frankrizzo

can someone please help me with the sound bug?

Is there a fix for the sound bug that cuts out then comes back a minute later?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> can someone please help me with the sound bug?
> Is there a fix for the sound bug that cuts out then comes back a minute later?


its a bug in the game itself


----------



## Frankrizzo

there are fixes though. I remember doing something before i reinstalled my computer due to upgrading my system.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> there are fixes though. I remember doing something before i reinstalled my computer due to upgrading my system.


its an ingame bug.. so no you can't fix it on your own.. its dice's fault


----------



## Frankrizzo

i lose sound every couple minutes. I know there are fixes. no one can play with out sound...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I have never had any sound issues.


----------



## Frankrizzo

well this is a known bug and there are work arounds....


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i lose sound every couple minutes. I know there are fixes. no one can play with out sound...


have you tried to alt + tab out of the game and test sound by playing mp3's to make sure its not the game's fault?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> well this is a known bug and there are work arounds....


then what would said workaround be?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Log into your EA account and get on a live chat:
> 
> https://help.ea.com/contact-us
> 
> I just looked and the "Call Me" option isn't available right now so you'll have to go through the chat.
> 
> Product Category Platform
> 
> Battlefield 3>Techinal Support>PC.


thanks but I fixed it myself, closed IE and then cleared cookies with ccleaner and then logged in on chrome and then logged in on IE.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Frankrizzo

when i figure it out again ill let you know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have you tried to alt + tab out of the game and test sound by playing mp3's to make sure its not the game's fault?
> then what would said workaround be?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It's 23.0 10^1,000,000,000 apparently.












wut?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut?


Scientific notation + sarcasm.


----------



## Frankrizzo

last time i modified a text file in my bf3 profile and it didn't fix it completely but did help a lot.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> when i figure it out again ill let you know.


allright ty

but it wont matter as there are still major bugs in the game

and until they fix those and bring back the original way that attachement would work then i wont bother with this game much


----------



## Frankrizzo

just cause your mad @ dice for having bugs in all his games doesn't mean you shouldn't play it. It is still a great game none the less. How can you not expect the game not to have bugs? Everyone they puts out has pretty much the same bugs in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> allright ty
> but it wont matter as there are still major bugs in the game
> and until they fix those and bring back the original way that attachement would work then i wont bother with this game much


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just cause your mad @ dice for having bugs in all his games doesn't mean you shouldn't play it. It is still a great game none the less. How can you not expect the game not to have bugs? Everyone they puts out has pretty much the same bugs in it.


Bugs are to be expected with any game but some of these patch fixes were unnecessary. There are a lot of people that feel the game was better when it first came out than it is now. Most of the patch fixes as far as balancing the game were not needed. Dice made way to many changes because of people crying like babies and screaming this is OP and that is OP. Now if Dice would of focused more on the actual bugs instead of balancing the game people would be a lot happier. Fix the bugs first then balance the game.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just cause your mad @ dice for having bugs in all his games doesn't mean you shouldn't play it. It is still a great game none the less. How can you not expect the game not to have bugs? Everyone they puts out has pretty much the same bugs in it.


have you experience some of these game breaking bugs first hand?

i presume not... we did laugh when a friend got teamswitched but not killed.. so he spawned as ennemy into the new team's chopper

he could have set c4 and blew it up or something but he isnt a dick to do that...

or have you experienced walking and out of nowhere you break your ankle and die of bad luck?

or even die of bad luck in the middle of the sky in a chopper?

or even spawn on an rhib boat and 2second later it catches fire and explode giving you a bad luck death? and that is 10seconds after the start of a game btw... i could go on about those game breaking bugs but you wouldnt believe me on how bf3 is a crappy console port with bazzilions of bugs

yet it was 10x more fun on release date and had less major bugs ..

and these balance tweaks they did to the game completly ruined the game..

and there are too many tweaks they did that wasnt advertised in the patch notes btw just to show how dice is sneaky

like how tanks are useless now besides vs other tanks.. lav's are super OP vs tanks and other lav's with one specific combo

and so on but what would dice know about balancing guns or game mechanics anyhow right?

they didnt fire a real gun nor did they hire professional who did their service and used alot of the guns in the game to give a good representation of how they would behave in the game properly.. nor did they have a little common sense on anything relating to map design

but that is my oppinion.. its not like its based on facts right


----------



## Frankrizzo

all these things you are describing have happened in prior version of bf how are you surprised? If you don't like the game you should really move on. Yes i could complain about the bugs all day long but i knew that they would be there because they are always there with dice games.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> all these things you are describing have happened in prior version of bf how are you surprised? If you don't like the game you should really move on. Yes i could complain about the bugs all day long but i knew that they would be there because they are always there with dice games.


i didnt know tha dice's game were so buggy... and i can't understand how you can love a game that is buggy like this nevertheless buy a game knowing the company makes em buggy


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> all these things you are describing have happened in prior version of bf how are you surprised? If you don't like the game you should really move on. Yes i could complain about the bugs all day long but i knew that they would be there because they are always there with dice games.


If they happened in prior versions I would think that they would be fixed by now but instead they focus on making every weapon feel and act exactly the same to stop people moaning about a few being "op". Maybe once everything does the exact same damage and has the same recoil they will turn their attention to the real problems.


----------



## kcuestag

Just take a look at BFBC2. It surely had a good amount of issues at launch too, but after a year or so it was 100% polished and it's probably the game I played the most in my life (A good +500 hours).

I am quite sure DICE will end up polishing Battlefield 3, I still have hopes that next patch together with Close Quarters we will get reserved slots for our servers and Battlerecorder. Don't mind the later one but I do want reserved slots, I am tired of waiting up to 10-15 minutes of Queue in my own 64 slot server.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just take a look at BFBC2. It surely had a good amount of issues at launch too, but after a year or so it was 100% polished and it's probably the game I played the most in my life (A good +500 hours).
> I am quite sure DICE will end up polishing Battlefield 3, I still have hopes that next patch together with Close Quarters we will get reserved slots for our servers and Battlerecorder. *Don't mind the later one but I do want reserved slots, I am tired of waiting up to 10-15 minutes of Queue in my own 64 slot server.*


Isn't there an option for that already? I've been auto kicked immediately after joining a server and the message was something like: "Kicked by Admin for Reserved Slot," or something like that. Just happened to me again yesterday, too.

Maybe ask in the pc section of the BL Forums..?


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> have you experience some of these game breaking bugs first hand?
> i presume not... we did laugh when a friend got teamswitched but not killed.. so he spawned as ennemy into the new team's chopper
> he could have set c4 and blew it up or something but he isnt a dick to do that...
> or have you experienced walking and out of nowhere you break your ankle and die of bad luck?
> or even die of bad luck in the middle of the sky in a chopper?
> or even spawn on an rhib boat and 2second later it catches fire and explode giving you a bad luck death? and that is 10seconds after the start of a game btw... i could go on about those game breaking bugs but you wouldnt believe me on how bf3 is a crappy console port with bazzilions of bugs
> yet it was 10x more fun on release date and had less major bugs ..
> and these balance tweaks they did to the game completly ruined the game..
> and there are too many tweaks they did that wasnt advertised in the patch notes btw just to show how dice is sneaky
> like how tanks are useless now besides vs other tanks.. lav's are super OP vs tanks and other lav's with one specific combo
> and so on but what would dice know about balancing guns or game mechanics anyhow right?
> they didnt fire a real gun nor did they hire professional who did their service and used alot of the guns in the game to give a good representation of how they would behave in the game properly.. nor did they have a little common sense on anything relating to map design
> but that is my oppinion.. its not like its based on facts right


A lot of players don't know this, but DICE sneaked a patch a month ago that fixed the tanks.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just take a look at BFBC2. It surely had a good amount of issues at launch too, but after a year or so it was 100% polished and it's probably the game I played the most in my life (A good +500 hours).
> I am quite sure DICE will end up polishing Battlefield 3, I still have hopes that next patch together with Close Quarters we will get reserved slots for our servers and Battlerecorder. Don't mind the later one but I do want reserved slots, I am tired of waiting up to 10-15 minutes of Queue in my own 64 slot server.


Or it could be more like bf2. Biggest patch ever (1.5) took over 3.5 years to release. And it was the patch that really the patch ch that fixed everything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Isn't there an option for that already? I've been auto kicked immediately after joining a server and the message was something like: "Kicked by Admin for Reserved Slot," or something like that. Just happened to me again yesterday, too.
> Maybe ask in the pc section of the BL Forums..?


That's different. With reserved slot, no one can join unless they are allowed to fill reserve slots. So basically if there was 5 admins that wanted reserve slots then you would have a max of 59 people if no admins were playing. IMO, kicking people for admin space is wrong.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Isn't there an option for that already? I've been auto kicked immediately after joining a server and the message was something like: "Kicked by Admin for Reserved Slot," or something like that. Just happened to me again yesterday, too.
> Maybe ask in the pc section of the BL Forums..?


No there's not, there are unofficial plugins for that but they take up a slot off the server to reserve it, so instead of 64 players it would be a 63 player server, we don't want that.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Encountered another cheater. 1 shot aimbot.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No there's not, there are unofficial plugins for that but they take up a slot off the server to reserve it, so instead of 64 players it would be a 63 player server, we don't want that.


Ah, I see how that works now.

Maybe post in the FeedBack and link here so we can bump it? Post it on your platoon walls, too?

Edit: Sup nvidiaftw12 ..? D3 seems to have decimated the BF3 masses.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ah, I see how that works now.
> Maybe post in the FeedBack and link here so we can bump it? Post it on your platoon walls, too?
> Edit: Sup nvidiaftw12 ..? *D3 seems to have decimated the BF3 masses.*


Yep. I wish they would still play a game I have but....

I guess I will just have to get D3.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> A lot of players don't know this, but DICE sneaked a patch a month ago that fixed the tanks.


and what did they fix?

the super weak main gun,canister shells,lmg,hmg, against infantry all of these are weak.. but vs tanks the new tanks own.

and on top of that i remembered the pre-patch canister shells to have more pellets ... the lmg's would do more damage vs infantry and so on.. its like dice nerfed the tank without telling us


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and what did they fix?
> the super weak main gun,canister shells,lmg,hmg, against infantry all of these are weak.. but vs tanks the new tanks own.
> and on top of that i remembered the pre-patch canister shells to have more pellets ... the lmg's would do more damage vs infantry and so on.. its like dice nerfed the tank without telling us


I have around 50 hours and over 4,000 kills in tanks, and using both canister and LMG as a secondary, and I can tell you they never changed the LMG damage. The canister is still ridiculously powered against infantry. If anything, tanks are now more powerful than they were pre-patch, because you can shoot down (not disable) any chopper/jet with one shot.

What they DID change, is the amount it takes to take down a tank, which was the only reason tanks sucked so much post-patch.

Try it yourself, before the fix you could disable a tank with a single RPG to it's rear (A good rear hit would actually do 83% in damage).


----------



## Fr0sty

so how would i get hit markers with 3 direct hits?

like one direct shell hit to the chest at 30meters.. canister shell direct hit.. and a 2nd direct hit with main shell to kill 1 infantry..

and on top of that i can't kill anything at medium'ish range.. the only thing the new tanks suceed to do is tank on tank at that they are better or against choppers & jets

and yes i knew about how easy it was to take out tanks when the patch came out... i even complained about that.. but tank weapons vs infantry still are too weak..

on release day tanks were ok


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Tank main gun were nerfed vs infantry big time. Don't evn try to tell me different.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> so how would i get hit markers with 3 direct hits?
> like one direct shell hit to the chest at 30meters.. canister shell direct hit.. and a 2nd direct hit with main shell to kill 1 infantry..
> and on top of that i can't kill anything at medium'ish range.. the only thing the new tanks suceed to do is tank on tank at that they are better or against choppers & jets


No clue..

It's always one hit kill for me, even long range against infantry.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Tank main gun were nerfed vs infantry big time. Don't evn try to tell me different.


Main cannon was always weak against infantry. That's something I complained about ever since the game released.

It has to be a direct hit or a REALLY close hit.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Main cannon was always weak against infantry. That's something I complained about ever since the game released.
> It has to be a direct hit or a REALLY close hit.


never had any problems with a splash damage kill pre-patch

or the canister shells would kill those who survived the splash damage.. but now even a direct hit and quick canister shot wont get me more then 1 kill at best

and thats with 5 or 6 guys packed up tightly not evading my shots....

seriously tanks have been nerfed without saying so in the patch notes... dice is pure fail


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yep. I wish they would still play a game I have but....
> 
> I guess I will just have to *get D3*.


Thought about it but, meh. Game looks terribly boring.

Did BF2 have TDM? I'm seriously getting tired of the TDM in BF3. Some maps are just bad for it and some guys play styles are truly lame: 1) outfit LMG with bi-pod, 2) go prone at spawn and wait for people to run by, 3) rack up kills without rezzing, dropping meds or ammo. Or, my favorite: 1) outfit LMG + Clays, 2) go prone in an obscure corner and deploy clays around you--proceed to do nothing for the team. BF3 TDM actually gives the chance to help the team along (meds, rez, ammo) and a ton of people don't ever do it.

*Love/Hate with BF3 Grows More Intense....*

If BF3 was a woman we'd have the most dysfunctional relationship on Earth.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I don't think bf2 had tdm. Correct me if I'm wrong though. I might go back to bf2 also. Guns were hard to use, but damn, vehicles and everything else worked flawlessly.


----------



## Fr0sty

beast chopper gameplay by mongolfps


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast chopper gameplay by mongolfps


I was in a game with mongol once, I think it was kharg island rush. He was in chopper entire match, and ended up with about 130:6 kd, my team got owned.


----------



## TheYonderGod

The only thing wrong with tanks right now is the damage jets can do to them. When I was lanning with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago we were playing as a tank team, we were raping everyone in every server unless the other team had a good jet pilot or our team didn't have better jet pilots than them. For a few games we had an amazing jet pilot on our team and we went like 50-5.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was in a game with mongol once, I think it was kharg island rush. He was in chopper entire match, and ended up with about 130:6 kd, my team got owned.


was lvlcap there too?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The only thing wrong with tanks right now is the damage jets can do to them. When I was lanning with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago we were playing as a tank team, we were raping everyone in every server unless the other team had a good jet pilot or our team didn't have better jet pilots than them. For a few games we had an amazing jet pilot on our team and we went like 50-5.


on urban maps tanks are useless against infantry especially if you are surrounded by engi's


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beast chopper gameplay by mongolfps


I wish the choppers were like they were in BF2. You didnt have unlimited ammo like in BF3 and you would have to go to a helipad to fix and reload, it would at least give the ground troops and armor a chance that was just a rapefest.


----------



## Kreeker

Was just banned for hacking on a server I was usual on...

I go in their teamspeak asking why I was banned, and the guy says "your SPM and K/D exploded on january 4th, how can you explain this?" I was dumbfounded by the question because I don't hack and have never hacked in any game I've ever played. I honestly think they were just looking for a reason to ban me...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I wish the choppers were like they were in BF2. You didnt have unlimited ammo like in BF3 and you would have to go to a helipad to fix and reload, it would at least give the ground troops and armor a chance that was just a rapefest.


indeed it was just rapefest

wich is sad if you are on the receiving end


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The only thing wrong with tanks right now is the damage jets can do to them. When I was lanning with my brother-in-law a few weeks ago we were playing as a tank team, we were raping everyone in every server unless the other team had a good jet pilot or our team didn't have better jet pilots than them. For a few games we had an amazing jet pilot on our team and we went like 50-5.


Really, tanks can be pretty epic if you have a dedicated partner to go in with vent. It's not to hard to dominate with coordination. As long as you can keep your tank alive, aka trust your repairman







, then you are set. Tanks can take down just about everything. Jets should be able to avoid tanks mostly, but if you coordinate with a gunner/CITV to lock and shoot guided shells you can take them down also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I was in a game with mongol once, I think it was kharg island rush. He was in chopper entire match, and ended up with about 130:6 kd, my team got owned.
> 
> 
> 
> was lvlcap there too?
Click to expand...

Dunno, pretty sure Mongol was gunning, and the pilot was some other guy that I didn't recognize, not sure if he knew him or was just good also.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> on urban maps tanks are useless against infantry especially if you are surrounded by engi's


The only time we had much trouble from infantry was when they had like 5 soflams all over the place, and almost all of the rest of their team had javelins.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The only time we had much trouble from infantry was when they had like 5 soflams all over the place, and almost all of the rest of their team had javelins.


ahh the good old soflam javelin easy mode


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Was just banned for hacking on a server I was usual on...
> I go in their teamspeak asking why I was banned, and the guy says "your SPM and K/D exploded on january 4th, how can you explain this?" I was dumbfounded by the question because I don't hack and have never hacked in any game I've ever played. I honestly think they were just looking for a reason to ban me...


This has started happening to me a lot lately... started a few days ago on a server I was regular on. Now its happened on 3 other random servers. On 2 I wasn't even doing that well, like 32 kills and 20 deaths.

In other news, just unlocked Cannister Shells, and I think I shot down 5 Helis that round. Loving it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> was lvlcap there too?
> on urban maps tanks are useless against infantry especially if you are surrounded by engi's


Are you kidding? I love going on the "tanks" at Grand Bazaar and owning the whole team.









If you have a good mate who repairs the tank, and you're good, the tank will last you the whole round.









I agree with others though the jets do way too much damage to the tanks.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Are you kidding? I love going on the "tanks" at Grand Bazaar and owning the whole team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a good mate who repairs the tank, and you're good, the tank will last you the whole round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with others though the jets do way too much damage to the tanks.


dont confuse ifv's with mbt's


----------



## BeardedJesus

Personally i don't think that jets are too bad against tanks. Im not too bad at piloting them now and it still takes me 2 runs to kill a tank and with enemy jets, AA and choppers to look out for it can be quite difficult at times to get the chance. I think it's more to do with tanks having basically no counter measure against them when a full set of rocket pods and the minigun is raining hell down upon them, but then again it is a tank and there has to be compromise.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont confuse ifv's with mbt's


Grand Bazaar rush has a MBT for the US team









its only CQ that has the IFV and not the MBT


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## nvidiaftw12

^ Wasn't a headshot. I am disappoint. Also, I got my second one of those the other day, so you best get more.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I guess my sound error has gone away i did some tweaking not sure what actually fixed it. I did have another bug where it would get stuck loading in-between rounds. I think the GPU boost was causing that error. I was told to disable any of these "in BIOS LLC, Vdroop, or Turbo Boost Auto.


----------



## Comango

Hi guys, comango here.

Just wanna ask a quick question regarding bottle necking.

Do you guys think that my current rig listed below's CPU may be bottle necking my GPU in battlefield 3?
Do you think I should maybe consider overclocking?

(Sorry, not sure if this is the right thread to post such a topic)


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> ahh the good old soflam javelin easy mode


Dude, do you do anything beside bash Bf3, complain about bugs, say "LOL good job dice" and come up with titles for "cheap" stuff?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Encountered another cheater. 1 shot aimbot.


I found one, too. He got 103-1 k/d. The trend I've noticed when this happens is they play one round and then leave.

Hell, I've been getting shot through walls, concrete columns, around corners, folks using explosives in a server where explosives are not allowed (we had them pinned) and been getting popped with that M26 lately. For a new player not aware of this crap, it could turn them away from this game. So far I am still having fun and learning the game, but I can see why folks fight fire with fire.

But the one that really baffled me is when I joined a server I placed an ammo box near 4 players and this one player on my team kept shooting the ammo box and then another player got upset and starting shooting at that player and this went on for a minute, but I did not know it because I'd drop the box and go about my business, but then kept hearing this explosive sound. So I drop another box after the guy wanting ammo comes up to me, but the other guy kept shooting the ammo box and the other guy kept shooting at him. I didn't know what was going on so I left the server confused.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thought about it but, meh. Game looks terribly boring.
> Did BF2 have TDM? I'm seriously getting tired of the TDM in BF3. Some maps are just bad for it and some guys play styles are truly lame: 1) outfit LMG with bi-pod, 2) go prone at spawn and wait for people to run by, 3) rack up kills without rezzing, dropping meds or ammo. Or, my favorite: 1) outfit LMG + Clays, 2) go prone in an obscure corner and deploy clays around you--proceed to do nothing for the team. BF3 TDM actually gives the chance to help the team along (meds, rez, ammo) and a ton of people don't ever do it.
> *Love/Hate with BF3 Grows More Intense....*
> If BF3 was a woman we'd have the most dysfunctional relationship on Earth.


I have to agree about some team members do not provide support for the team and that is one reason I try to always go as Support because 1) if I go infantry I may run out of ammo and request it and don't get any and I am not as good as these young'ns that's been playing for the last 8 months (I've been playing for a month or so now) 2) with all that fire fight going folks need ammo, so I not only try and take out some other team members but I go around a provide the ammo and suppression assists.

I like some of those smaller conquest maps (i.e. Operation Metro) because the team works together by dropping med packs and ammo boxes and reviving fallen teammates. I was playing Operation Metro Conquest today and obviously the group we were playing against were a squad because you can see them execute a plan: distract in one area and sneak in the other. I'd be there waiting but there'd be too many to fight alone, but I'd take out a couple - at one point I looked up and there were like 10 of them coming at me, so I just layed down some heavy fire and got a couple, but no way I was going to over power them all.

So those with a squad will win more times than not because of team work.

Oh - "all is fair in love and war."

Al


----------



## Krazee

Whoo new system is rocking but now I need to sell my old stuff but I still can't post here. Grrrrrr


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Dude, do you do anything beside bash Bf3, complain about bugs, say "LOL good job dice" and come up with titles for "cheap" stuff?


i post some cool bf3 stuff when its good to watch


----------



## Frankrizzo

i find running out of ammo a lot lately and no one drops it.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Dude, do you do anything beside bash Bf3, complain about bugs, say "LOL good job dice" and come up with titles for "cheap" stuff?


what do you expect from someone who owns AMD FX CPUs..seriously







he probably got frustrated attempting to run bf3









i find that quite a few servers have disappeared. game is declining?


----------



## 66racer

Im not sure what happened but is online play down? I went to play first time in about a month and when opening the game goes straight to single player


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Scientific notation + sarcasm.


dem's big numbas sir.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ah, I see how that works now.
> Maybe post in the FeedBack and link here so we can bump it? Post it on your platoon walls, too?
> Edit: Sup nvidiaftw12 ..? D3 seems to have decimated the BF3 masses.


I hardly see you playing to join up on you, do you go invisible?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yep. I wish they would still play a game I have but....
> 
> I guess I will just have to get D3.


nah. i aint getting it. Everyone's been gone. It'll be a few good weeks with CQ comes out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Thought about it but, meh. Game looks terribly boring.
> Did BF2 have TDM? I'm seriously getting tired of the TDM in BF3. Some maps are just bad for it and some guys play styles are truly lame: 1) outfit LMG with bi-pod, 2) go prone at spawn and wait for people to run by, 3) rack up kills without rezzing, dropping meds or ammo. Or, my favorite: 1) outfit LMG + Clays, 2) go prone in an obscure corner and deploy clays around you--proceed to do nothing for the team. BF3 TDM actually gives the chance to help the team along (meds, rez, ammo) and a ton of people don't ever do it.
> *Love/Hate with BF3 Grows More Intense....*
> If BF3 was a woman we'd have the most dysfunctional relationship on Earth.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i post some cool bf3 stuff when its good to watch











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im not sure what happened but is online play down? I went to play first time in about a month and when opening the game goes straight to single player


you hit the icon twice or before it got finished with the "logging in" stage


----------



## 66racer

Nocturin --
Thanks, i entered my orgin password and it opened up but looks like it wasnt connected when it happened. Allowed it to connect and now Im good thanks! It was your post that had me double check its connection status.

+rep


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i find running out of ammo a lot lately and no one drops it.


When this happens, I just pick up the enemies kit and if it's an support kit I just drop ammo and pick up my original kit. It can take time and possibly get you killed, but you can't do much without ammo anyways. Using other people's loadouts can make things interesting.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i find running out of ammo a lot lately and no one drops it.


I've had a bit better luck with this lately, I've had times where I run out of AR rounds and pistol rounds then followed a support guy around spamming for ammo, knifing at him, jumping in front of his shots, etc. Some people really don't get the team thing.
I just run off and try to get an awesome knifing run now.

That's what real men do anyway. No bullets? Knife'n time.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

BF3 has sure lost a lot of my attention since I got Arma 2 + DayZ. Can't stop playing that game. My small rape squad have been packing up to raid one of the airstrips.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> what do you expect from someone who owns AMD FX CPUs..seriously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he probably got frustrated attempting to run bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i find that quite a few servers have disappeared. game is declining?


best troll comment ever

you deserve a cookie sir


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> BF3 has sure lost a lot of my attention since I got Arma 2 + DayZ. Can't stop playing that game. My small rape squad have been packing up to raid one of the airstrips.


make sure you video it!

i love watching the group vids of day-z with audio n errathang


----------



## TrueForm

BF2 was the best.

Deal with it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> BF3 has sure lost a lot of my attention since I got Arma 2 + DayZ. Can't stop playing that game. My small rape squad have been packing up to raid one of the airstrips.


I'm the only one out of my group of friends with ARMAII... I'm not willing to go it alone with the latest patch, way way way too many zombies in the towns


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does that game have a significant learning curve? I keep meaning to get it, but if It's complicated starting out then I need to be in the right mindset - a mindset I'm not really in ATM.


I'd been playing ARMA II well before Day Z came along so I'm probably not the best judge for that now... but yeah, it has a reasonable learning curve. If you were coming from BF3 I wouldn't expect it to be too bad, just a lot more realistic, heaps more controls and being a little clunky in general.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Don't you hate it when you carry your team sooooo hard, and then they still manage to lose at the last second?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/32408465/1/373886055/
I wasn't even try-harding for most of the game and I still got more kills than anyone else, by far. I just don't get how it's possible to be as bad as almost everyone on my team was. If the other team is so bad that I kill tons of them when I'm barely even trying, how is my team not good enough to win? It makes no sense D:

Edit: @What Frosty was talking about all the problems with BF3, out of allllll the bugs and stupid changes they made, the only thing that REALLY pisses me off in this game is idiot team mates. If I'm playing with friends, I'm almost always having more fun than I have in any other game.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i saw an awesome cheater yesterday. wouldnt take damage as you shot him. he would knife you and tke your place on the team. worst cheat i have EVER seen.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> BF3 has sure lost a lot of my attention since I got Arma 2 + DayZ. Can't stop playing that game. My small rape squad have been packing up to raid one of the airstrips.
> 
> 
> 
> make sure you video it!
> 
> i love watching the group vids of day-z with audio n errathang
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll try to remember to video it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does that game have a significant learning curve? I keep meaning to get it, but if It's complicated starting out then I need to be in the right mindset - a mindset I'm not really in ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd been playing ARMA II well before Day Z came along so I'm probably not the best judge for that now... but yeah, it has a reasonable learning curve. If you were coming from BF3 I wouldn't expect it to be too bad, just a lot more realistic, heaps more controls and being a little clunky in general.
Click to expand...

I tried Arma, I think it may have been a demo for the first one, and the controls were pretty absurd. I remember playing a chopper mission, or maybe it was the tutorial.. and it had so many keys to fly the dang thing. It made me yearn for BF2 styled controls bc flying chopper is so easy in that. Plus the strange way of selecting things via menu when most games just bind simple tasks to 1 key, ie: 'i' opens inventory, etc. This is just how I remember it, like the went out of there way to make simple tasks difficult to perform.

I suppose if someone gave it enough time and learned all of the keys/tricks it would be fine, but at first it just seems unnecessarily complicated. Hopefully it's not to bad, I hope to jump onto the DayZ train one of these days









Actually I downloaded ARMA 2 free just to get used to the controls, so I can have that much less of a hassle with the actual mod. Having to worry about which key does what, plus that pack of zombies over there plus being wary about bandits/survivors in the area, may get out of hand fast lol.

Oh, this is a BF3 thread you say? I'm pretty well bored/done with this game. It's only redeeming when I can get someone to work closely with via TS/Vent. Joining random games just doesn't get it for me anymore, unless its a TDM where there really isn't any teamwork to be had anyway. (Plus its the Chimp Challenge, MOAR FOLDING)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I tried Arma, I think it may have been a demo for the first one, and the controls were pretty absurd. I remember playing a chopper mission, or maybe it was the tutorial.. and it had so many keys to fly the dang thing. It made me yearn for BF2 styled controls bc flying chopper is so easy in that. Plus the strange way of selecting things via menu when most games just bind simple tasks to 1 key, ie: 'i' opens inventory, etc. This is just how I remember it, like the went out of there way to make simple tasks difficult to perform.
> I suppose if someone gave it enough time and learned all of the keys/tricks it would be fine, but at first it just seems unnecessarily complicated. Hopefully it's not to bad, I hope to jump onto the DayZ train one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I downloaded ARMA 2 free just to get used to the controls, so I can have that much less of a hassle with the actual mod. Having to worry about which key does what, plus that pack of zombies over there plus being wary about bandits/survivors in the area, may get out of hand fast lol.
> Oh, this is a BF3 thread you say? I'm pretty well bored/done with this game. It's only redeeming when I can get someone to work closely with via TS/Vent. Joining random games just doesn't get it for me anymore, unless its a TDM where there really isn't any teamwork to be had anyway. (Plus its the Chimp Challenge, MOAR FOLDING)


Not to get too OT, but I've triend ArmA/ArmA II going on a dozen times now, being free and everything, on each new computer I've used.

Could never get past the tutorials. They always bugged on me, in one shape or form. Tried multi... yea that didn't last too long.

Maybe I'll try ArmA II now that I have a new rig... as long as I dont need to middle click anything. My scroll click has never worked correctly, W7 always wants to "cycle" windows no matter how I set the mouse-button. meh.

Back to BF3, jumped on last night after a marathon sime 3 session... yea... I'm waiting for CQB. Iz boring now







.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


Hey, bro. How you been?

I just haven't been on BF3 much lately. Been busy. Jumped on once or twice a couple of days ago and just quit both times... I checked the servers a couple of the guys were on but my ping was 165+ to where they were playing so, as I usually do, I went into a pub TDM to run around while listening to some music. No ammo drops, no meds, no rezzes, no help pushing up....the _usual_ in a pub. I just shook my fist in the chat and quit.

I think I'm pretty much done with BF3 until the CQB drops. Cause, you're right, BF3 is boring now....

We lost a HUGE chunk of guys to D3.


----------



## Krazee

Since Diablo3 came out I have not touched Bf3


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hey, bro. How you been?
> I just haven't been on BF3 much lately. Been busy. Jumped on once or twice a couple of days ago and just quit both times... I checked the servers a couple of the guys were on but my ping was 165+ to where they were playing so, as I usually do, I went into a pub TDM to run around while listening to some music. No ammo drops, no meds, no rezzes, no help pushing up....the _usual_ in a pub. I just shook my fist in the chat and quit.
> I think I'm pretty much done with BF3 until the CQB drops. Cause, you're right, BF3 is boring now....
> We lost a HUGE chunk of guys to D3.


convert to d3 with us


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> convert to d3 with us


THIS!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hey, bro. How you been?
> I just haven't been on BF3 much lately. Been busy. Jumped on once or twice a couple of days ago and just quit both times... I checked the servers a couple of the guys were on but my ping was 165+ to where they were playing so, as I usually do, I went into a pub TDM to run around while listening to some music. No ammo drops, no meds, no rezzes, no help pushing up....the _usual_ in a pub. I just shook my fist in the chat and quit.
> I think I'm pretty much done with BF3 until the CQB drops. Cause, you're right, BF3 is boring now....
> We lost a HUGE chunk of guys to D3.










I've been catching up on my other games when I'm not working OT (too many hours). We'll have to get together when everyone gets back into after CQB released. I still don't have karkland so hopefully that wont be a problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Since Diablo3 came out I have not touched Bf3


I noticed.







. I used to go from 7-8 online and 4-5 playing to 1-2 online and 1 playing friends








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> convert to d3 with us


NEVAR!

Not until they give me a proper single-player
















I'd would be a lot more interested if the co-op wasn't limited to 4 people... but then again, they only wanted a quasi-MMO, not a full-blown MMO...sooo....


----------



## DMills

The BF series has always had major bugs. It's the balance-ruining updates that really piss people off. that and how dice listens to the whining children who moan and get their way.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> convert to d3 with us


I can't play d3 because I get addicted to games like that, I can't play them in small amounts


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I can't play d3 because I get addicted to games like that, I can't play them in small amounts


This is why I no longer play Wow.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> BF2 was the best.
> Deal with it.


No one is arguing.


----------



## EternalRest

Is Origin down for anyone? I'm getting, "Unexepected Error" whenever I am trying to log in.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> NEVAR!
> Not until they give me a proper single-player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd would be a lot more interested if the co-op wasn't limited to 4 people... but then again, they only wanted a quasi-MMO, not a full-blown MMO...sooo....


at least i tried to convince you to play with us


----------



## Blackout621

Just bought Bf3 for PC... I'll be all ready to play with you guys once I get my GPUs!







Here's to hoping you guys are bored with D3 and back to this soon


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Just bought Bf3 for PC... I'll be all ready to play with you guys once I get my GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping you guys are bored with D3 and back to this soon


add me when you get 'em


----------



## Da1Nonly

Is there double xp this weekend?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Supposedly.


----------



## Fr0sty

yes you can buy a box with no cd inside... :O LOL

why do they even bother making those boxes then?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> yes you can buy a box with no cd inside... :O LOL
> why do they even bother making those boxes then?


Lol it's an actual box, not just a card? That's kinda useless and wasteful... Any word on the price?


----------



## raptorxrx

I heard a price leak of 30$. That is unofficial though, so it could be less. Crosses Fingers it's less.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol it's an actual box, not just a card? That's kinda useless and wasteful... Any word on the price?


i've seen a rumor about 15 euros

its not even worth 10us$


----------



## kcuestag

Those $30 rumours are fake, Zh1nt0 already confirmed it via Twitter.

Hopefully it stays anywhere from 10€ to 15€ here in Europe, I have a 40% discount voucher I'm going to use with Close Quarters.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Those $30 rumours are fake


Yesss! EA _is_ smarter than I thought.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Those $30 rumours are fake, Zh1nt0 already confirmed it via Twitter.
> Hopefully it stays anywhere from 10€ to 15€ here in Europe, I have a 40% discount voucher I'm going to use with Close Quarters.


making it 15 euros would make it around 30$ canadian

wich is far too high for just 4 maps 10 weapons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Those $30 rumours are fake
> 
> 
> 
> Yesss! EA _is_ smarter than I thought.
Click to expand...

not really.. they did make a console port and are charging us for crap while it takes them 6months to not even fix the most basic bugs


----------



## BeardedJesus

Ohh ffs... for ages I defended BF3 from all the folks flaming it but the past few days I've felt like duct taping knives to my fists and doing a Wolverine style finishing move on my monitor. Every 30-45 seconds I get a 5-10 second hang that looks like serious lag... which I know isn't the problem and it's is really pushing me over the edge. Why oh why after having little to no problems with this game did it have to break months after release, which I might add should have given the developers ample time to iron out a few tiny bugs that remained after release.

Me-->







<--Dice


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> making it 15 euros would make it around 30$ canadian
> wich is far too high for just 4 maps 10 weapons
> not really.. they did make a console port and are charging us for crap while it takes them 6months to not even fix the most basic bugs


Not hard to understand, don't you realize they've always done a $1 = 1€ conversion rate.









I bet it'll be somthing like 15€ in Europe, $15 in America, $15 AUS in Australia... etc

Or at least close to that.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not hard to understand, don't you realize they've always done a $1 = 1€ conversion rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it'll be somthing like 15€ in Europe, $15 in America, $15 AUS in Australia... etc
> Or at least close to that.


humk not great for you guys in europe


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> humk not great for you guys in europe


I know right.









It's always been like that, for example while you guys paid $50 to pre-order Battlefield 3 Limited Edition at Origin, we paid 50€.


----------



## kcuestag

Just as I expected, $15 in US and probably 15€ for Europe:

https://twitter.com/#!/BATTLEFIELDO/status/204922892801146881


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not hard to understand, don't you realize they've always done a $1 = 1€ conversion rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it'll be somthing like 15€ in Europe, $15 in America, $15 AUS in Australia... etc
> Or at least close to that.


I've never understood that. At first I thought it was because of logistics, but then I started to consider that the euro and AU $ are generally worth more than US $
It does not computer


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> convert to d3 with us


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> THIS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been catching up on my other games when I'm not working OT (too many hours). We'll have to get together when everyone gets back into after CQB released. I still don't have karkland so hopefully that wont be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used to go from 7-8 online and 4-5 playing to 1-2 online and 1 playing friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEVAR!
> Not until they give me a proper single-player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd would be a lot more interested if the co-op wasn't limited to 4 people... but then again, they only wanted a quasi-MMO, not a full-blown MMO...sooo....


If I could actually get into a 3rd person game I'd seriously consider it (D3) but, those games just aren't my thing. The only 3rd person shooter/game I kinda liked was Allen Wake when I tried it at my friends house. That was because it has an eerie atmosphere. But I have a hard time controlling my character because I'm just not used to those games. I'd end up spinning in circles and looking all crazy.

CQB is right around the corner, though. Should breathe some new life into BF3.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

So 11€ for 4 tiny maps and 10 weapons, not worth it.


----------



## ihatelolcats

anyone still using smaa? i cant tell if its on or off. still lots of jaggies.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If I could actually get into a 3rd person game I'd seriously consider it (D3) but, those games just aren't my thing. The only 3rd person shooter/game I kinda liked was Allen Wake when I tried it at my friends house. That was because it has an eerie atmosphere. But I have a hard time controlling my character because I'm just not used to those games. I'd end up spinning in circles and looking all crazy.
> CQB is right around the corner, though. Should breathe some new life into BF3.


how did those gunnars turn out btw?


----------



## Zorginator

This is gonna be a little rant so feel free to ignore.

Why is it no one understands the importance of SOFLAM? I'm not claiming to be the best player, but it just astounds me that people can't see where the opposing team is strongest and tackle that as a team. Just played on a server, Conquest on Kharg Island, and it was full of noobs. Almost everyone one our team is an engineer, except for 3 or 4 snipers. Not one SOFLAM. Even after I asked our team for pretty much the entire game. When I joined we were winning by 100 or so tickets, then the RU team got a pretty good heli pilot and we got massacred. All of a sudden we're losing.

It's so incredibly annoying. It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, place it somewhere good and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.

Me and a friend joined a server the other night playing on a similar game. Our team isn't doing too good, RU had about 300 tickets on us. The entire US team is either a medic or an engineer running around in a tank. My friend puts down a SOFLAM and sits back and snipes and I protect him and take out any attacking helis or tanks as well as maintaining B and C. We then lost by ~30 tickets. I know this wasn't just me and my friend, but if no-one takes out the vehicles how do people expect to run around and not get raped?

/rant.

So how was everyone's day?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> This is gonna be a little rant so feel free to ignore.
> Why is it no one understands the importance of SOFLAM? I'm not claiming to be the best player, but it just astounds me that people can't see where the opposing team is strongest and tackle that as a team. Just played on a server, Conquest on Kharg Island, and it was full of noobs. Almost everyone one our team is an engineer, except for 3 or 4 snipers. Not one SOFLAM. Even after I asked our team for pretty much the entire game. When I joined we were winning by 100 or so tickets, then the RU team got a pretty good heli pilot and we got massacred. All of a sudden we're losing.
> It's so incredibly annoying. It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, place it somewhere good and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.
> Me and a friend joined a server the other night playing on a similar game. Our team isn't doing too good, RU had about 300 tickets on us. The entire US team is either a medic or an engineer running around in a tank. My friend puts down a SOFLAM and sits back and snipes and I protect him and take out any attacking helis or tanks as well as maintaining B and C. We then lost by ~30 tickets. I know this wasn't just me and my friend, but if no-one takes out the vehicles how do people expect to run around and not get raped?
> /rant.
> So how was everyone's day?


Your avatar fit your rant perfectly. Bravo/a


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Your avatar fit your rant perfectly. Bravo/a


Haha, hadn't even thought of that







cheers


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, *place it somewhere good* and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.


that's another problem. i play a lot of gulf of oman conquest and i've seen sooo many soflams poorly placed on the upper floors of the construction site. most of the time they put them pointing up at one area in the sky to try to catch air... i usualy point up at air if i'm actively following a target, otherwise its right at the beach. just poor snipers. makes me miss the tracer


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> how did those gunnars turn out btw?


Review in my sig. I had a longer one with more detail but, they told me not to be so long winded









May actually try some BF3 tonight. Maybe some co-op or something.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The only reason anyone on OCN (for the most part) should buy Arma 2 is to play DayZ.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMills*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, *place it somewhere good* and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.
> 
> 
> 
> that's another problem. i play a lot of gulf of oman conquest and i've seen sooo many soflams poorly placed on the upper floors of the construction site. most of the time they put them pointing up at one area in the sky to try to catch air... i usualy point up at air if i'm actively following a target, otherwise its right at the beach. just poor snipers. makes me miss the tracer
Click to expand...

Even if someone does have a soflam out, you have to convince engineers to use Javs and actually look for locks. I was using a soflam for a match one game, and we had about 2 or 3 engineers actually paying attention and shot down just about everything, so that worked out very well. On another game, I think it was a Kharg rush, and we were defending, I also had Soflam out. For a good while there they were destroying everything except the plane to leave the carrier. Boats and the Amtrac were getting wasted. LAV's snuck up on us a few times though and ruined the party. Was good for a while though, love to see those javs chasing choppers









I wouldn't mind running a Soflam/JAV squad some time, get 2 jav's a soflam and ammo and just set up somewhere. You could probably keep just about every vehicle down if you set up in a good spot.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Review in my sig. I had a longer one with more detail but, they told me not to be so long winded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May actually try some BF3 tonight. Maybe some co-op or something.


If you still have it, send me your verbose review, too







.

....

Just looked at your review and that's not what I would call short... anyways, send me the long one









I'll be on tonight around 9-10ish EST. hit me up if I'm on.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Even if someone does have a soflam out, you have to convince engineers to use Javs and actually look for locks. I was using a soflam for a match one game, and we had about 2 or 3 engineers actually paying attention and shot down just about everything, so that worked out very well. On another game, I think it was a Kharg rush, and we were defending, I also had Soflam out. For a good while there they were destroying everything except the plane to leave the carrier. Boats and the Amtrac were getting wasted. LAV's snuck up on us a few times though and ruined the party. Was good for a while though, love to see those javs chasing choppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind running a Soflam/JAV squad some time, get 2 jav's a soflam and ammo and just set up somewhere. You could probably keep just about every vehicle down if you set up in a good spot.


In a Conquest/Oman game, in a random pub, the team I was on was begging for SOFLAMs and when they went up it was a game changer. That game was the only time I saw _4_ JAVs winding towards a chopper at once. Looked awesome.

1 squad working around a SOFLAM guy (paint, get kills, displace, redeploy) can be great fun. Takes a squad of patient/team-oriented people, though. Even just focusing on the choppers (SOFLAM/JAVs) and keeping them down as much as possible can swing a game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Soflam + Javs can definitely swing a game, but its not always that easy to get random people to cooperate as a team. Just a little bit of cooperation/teamwork can go a long ways in this game though. Just how a good chopper crew or jet pilot can dominate for a whole match if nobody does anything about it. Even a coordinated 2 man tank crew can do some serious damage, game changing even if they are working closely together.


----------



## Fr0sty

soflams are more effective when manually operated

and having a dedicated javelin crew able to react fast on the demand of the soflam operator can deal with pesky choppers

or vehicules with countermeasures


----------



## DMills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Even if someone does have a soflam out, you have to convince engineers to use Javs and actually look for locks. I was using a soflam for a match one game, and we had about 2 or 3 engineers actually paying attention and shot down just about everything, so that worked out very well. On another game, I think it was a Kharg rush, and we were defending, I also had Soflam out. For a good while there they were destroying everything except the plane to leave the carrier. Boats and the Amtrac were getting wasted. LAV's snuck up on us a few times though and ruined the party. Was good for a while though, love to see those javs chasing choppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind running a Soflam/JAV squad some time, get 2 jav's a soflam and ammo and just set up somewhere. You could probably keep just about every vehicle down if you set up in a good spot.


LFG gulf of oman:construction site/upper floors/1 support, 1 soflam, 2 javs


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I wouldn't mind running a Soflam/JAV squad some time, get 2 jav's a soflam and ammo and just set up somewhere. You could probably keep just about every vehicle down if you set up in a good spot.


this is what im looking for.i always take javs when im an engi and BEG for a soflam. sucks when it locks for 2 seconds and you lose it though.
lol though. teamwork on a pub. dont you know thats where the rambos play ?


----------



## Fr0sty

i never bring a jav as engineer unless i know i will have a dedicated soflam operator wich is very very rare


----------



## grunion

I will literally jump out of a vehicle to toss a jav when something is painted.
I still think javs when used right are the most overpowering element in BF3.

It's so disheartening not being able to leave your base on Kharg island.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> This is gonna be a little rant so feel free to ignore.
> Why is it no one understands the importance of SOFLAM? I'm not claiming to be the best player, but it just astounds me that people can't see where the opposing team is strongest and tackle that as a team. Just played on a server, Conquest on Kharg Island, and it was full of noobs. Almost everyone one our team is an engineer, except for 3 or 4 snipers. Not one SOFLAM. Even after I asked our team for pretty much the entire game. When I joined we were winning by 100 or so tickets, then the RU team got a pretty good heli pilot and we got massacred. All of a sudden we're losing.
> It's so incredibly annoying. It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, place it somewhere good and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.
> Me and a friend joined a server the other night playing on a similar game. Our team isn't doing too good, RU had about 300 tickets on us. The entire US team is either a medic or an engineer running around in a tank. My friend puts down a SOFLAM and sits back and snipes and I protect him and take out any attacking helis or tanks as well as maintaining B and C. We then lost by ~30 tickets. I know this wasn't just me and my friend, but if no-one takes out the vehicles how do people expect to run around and not get raped?
> /rant.
> So how was everyone's day?


As a high ranking sniper, I truly do not use soflam much. For many reason, too. It may seem like I'm just being a jerk, and I would like too but here are some reasons why.


Hugely gives away your position. I can not tell you how many choppers have come and tried to kill me (and succeeded) after I placed a solfam.
Takes time. I usually go sniper for a quick kill on an annoyance or other. Snipers have plenty of time to spot you and everything if you place the soflam far enough away to where no choppers will kill you.
Gets you knifed. I hate getting knifed. Without a t-ugs I have little protection.
Even without soflaming I spot everything. So be happy.


----------



## pc-illiterate

spotting everything means nothing if your team gets wasted because of jets and choppers and not 1 single friendly soflam


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How 'bout your little damn "aggressive" recons with their (can't say the word) simi-auto rifles do some of the damn soflaming then? I do my part.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I will literally jump out of a vehicle to toss a jav when something is painted.
> I still think javs when used right are the most overpowering element in BF3.
> 
> It's so disheartening not being able to leave your base on Kharg island.


Yep, they could be OP, except hardly anyone works well enough together to make them that OP. Kind of balances itself out in that way.

I know on Firestorm if you go wayy to the left or right of the central flags, it is a pretty good spot to set up soflam. Most vehicles won't even notice it and its also a pain to shoot it out, plus you get loads of coverage.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Also you must remeber solfams do get destroyed. When I play a good sniper round, I shoot 3-5 solfams.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> This is gonna be a little rant so feel free to ignore.
> Why is it no one understands the importance of SOFLAM? I'm not claiming to be the best player, but it just astounds me that people can't see where the opposing team is strongest and tackle that as a team. Just played on a server, Conquest on Kharg Island, and it was full of noobs. Almost everyone one our team is an engineer, except for 3 or 4 snipers. Not one SOFLAM. Even after I asked our team for pretty much the entire game. When I joined we were winning by 100 or so tickets, then the RU team got a pretty good heli pilot and we got massacred. All of a sudden we're losing.
> It's so incredibly annoying. It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, place it somewhere good and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.
> Me and a friend joined a server the other night playing on a similar game. Our team isn't doing too good, RU had about 300 tickets on us. The entire US team is either a medic or an engineer running around in a tank. My friend puts down a SOFLAM and sits back and snipes and I protect him and take out any attacking helis or tanks as well as maintaining B and C. We then lost by ~30 tickets. I know this wasn't just me and my friend, but if no-one takes out the vehicles how do people expect to run around and not get raped?
> /rant.
> So how was everyone's day?


Even worse is when you are actively soflaming and telling your team you're soflaming, and nobody gets a javelin. And then the helicopter comes and kills you and starts raping your base(Kharg rush defense) because it has no opposition and your teammates start crying about no soflam, when now it is too late because you just get instantly killed. I almost always set up a soflam on Kharg rush defense and this happens like half the time.


----------



## Fr0sty

kharg island rush defense is so easy yet on offense its so OP with the chopper,jet,amtrack,and the lav's + the tanks on 2nd base

yet nobody save the lav's so they always end up exploding and the attacking team loses a massive advantage


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How 'bout your little damn "aggressive" recons with their (can't say the word) simi-auto rifles do some of the damn soflaming then? I do my part.


Gimme the SKS on any of the other classes and you'd get no complaint for me.

I'm down.


----------



## Fr0sty

how can you not love the sks nvidiaftw12 ?

playing the objective is fun


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how can you not love the sks nvidiaftw12 ?
> playing the objective is fun


Shooting the SKS as quick as you possibly can at anything that moves tends to end with you dominating the other team. I use it in TDM and rush, but I don't really feel recon in general is useful in conquest... I'd rather play engi or support with my MP7(hipfiring at everything is ftw).


----------



## TheYonderGod

How do you delete people from your friend's list? I added someone because I was in a server with them and I got randomly got banned with no reason and just wanted them to ask the admin why I was banned, and now I can't figure out how to delete them from my friends list.


----------



## croy

hey can i play with you guys? im down and wont let you down lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Just bought Bf3 for PC... I'll be all ready to play with you guys once I get my GPUs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to hoping you guys are bored with D3 and back to this soon


add me: Sylent_Warfare


----------



## Fr0sty

go into your battlelog profile page and find the place where you see your friends list and remove the ones you dont want


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> got into your battlelog profile page and find the place where you see your friends list and remove the ones you dont want


Ohhhhh I didn't see those little X's, I had to switch back to the regular theme instead of the dark one (Better Battlelog addon) to notice them.


----------



## croy

add me up HKP-flyingroach

tia!


----------



## kiwiasian

Ever since the update patch the game has been crashing nonstop, this happen to anyone else?


----------



## grunion

No crashing here...

I actually reported a profile last night, blatent aimbot.
He was like 170 and 7 when I left the match to report the profile. He was doing insta turns and getting 1 shot kills across the map
I came back and actually spawned on his team, weird thing is when I joined his squad and spawned on him to fraps him, kept getting killed by admin.
Is that a hack as well?


----------



## croy

no crashing here either. but i get disconnected more often due to my slow connection.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i think i have my layout for playing caspian border (conquest) i can now avoid death and cap all the bases!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No crashing here...
> I actually reported a profile last night, blatent aimbot.
> He was like 170 and 7 when I left the match to report the profile. He was doing insta turns and getting 1 shot kills across the map
> I came back and actually spawned on his team, weird thing is when I joined his squad and spawned on him to fraps him, kept getting killed by admin.
> Is that a hack as well?


maybe the guy was an admin on that particular server?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe the guy was an admin on that particular server?


hmmm yeah this is very strange i would assume the hacker is the admin based on what grunion said


----------



## Buska103

Hi Fi vs War Tapes

AD700s with a dedicated sound card, CMSS-3D (virtual 3D) on. I use war tapes because it sounds more exciting, but a lot of people use Hi Fi because it has better quality sound?
Anyone have any input?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Shooting the SKS as quick as you possibly can at anything that moves tends to end with you dominating the other team. I use it in TDM and rush, but I don't really feel recon in general is useful in conquest... I'd rather play engi or support with my MP7(hipfiring at everything is ftw).


*raises glass*

here here


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> maybe the guy was an admin on that particular server?


Probably not, he was just hacking. They can hack to kill you with anything, even if it's not really possible to kill someone with it, a spawn beacon for example.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Probably not, he was just hacking. They can hack to kill you with anything, even if it's not really possible to kill someone with it, a spawn beacon for example.


but the killed by admin message is only displayed when you are killed by an admin ...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but the killed by admin message is only displayed when you are killed by an admin ...


Or when someone hacks and tells the server that you were killed by an admin. There's even glitches sometimes that randomly say you were killed by admin when someone kills you.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Or when someone hacks and tells the server that you were killed by an admin. There's even glitches sometimes that randomly say you were killed by admin when someone kills you.


but he was on the same team as the hacker when he got back on the server

and i've never seen that glitch.. but then again its bf3 a game full of glitches so its possible


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> but he was on the same team as the hacker when he got back on the server
> and i've never seen that glitch.. but then again its bf3 a game full of glitches so its possible


The hackers insert code into server, they can do anything.

Ironically I had the killed by admin glitch right after I posted that, I wish I had been recording.


----------



## OverClocker55

ReEdited












New Video Including a tank shot x2 kill on a heli


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ReEdited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Video Including a tank shot x2 kill on a heli


The chopper shot seemed like it was preplanned. If not I wish I could get my enemies to sit that still.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ReEdited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Video Including a tank shot x2 kill on a heli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The chopper shot seemed like it was preplanned. If not I wish I could get my enemies to sit that still.
Click to expand...

lol it was my noob freind trying to kill me and i bet him i could shoot him out.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> As a high ranking sniper, I truly do not use soflam much. For many reason, too. It may seem like I'm just being a jerk, and I would like too but here are some reasons why.
> 
> Hugely gives away your position. I can not tell you how many choppers have come and tried to kill me (and succeeded) after I placed a solfam.
> Takes time. I usually go sniper for a quick kill on an annoyance or other. Snipers have plenty of time to spot you and everything if you place the soflam far enough away to where no choppers will kill you.
> Gets you knifed. I hate getting knifed. Without a t-ugs I have little protection.
> Even without soflaming I spot _everything_. So be happy.


You can place it and control it remotely. i.e. place it somewhere good, run and hide in your sniping spot. good SOFLAM and sniping spots are innately not the same.

Playing as a team you shouldn't get knifed. As I mentioned, in a two man team I just protected my mate as he painted any vehicles I spotted, when we'd cleared out the vehicles he's change to sniper as I spotted enemies from afar and protected his back. Only issue we ran in to was every now and then I would have to spawn as a support to get him ammo. He racked up more kills than I did, I just suppressed the enemies firepower.

Thanks for spotting things, another irritation is when snipers tend to go for the trigger before they spot; not really that difficult, could do both at once. Allows for support to suppress an enemy sniper targeting you.

Finally, you needn't actively control the soflam. Point it down the main road in Kharg Island and it'll auto paint anything around the middle. It reduces the time it takes to lock on to vehicles and can go around corners (from Jav perspective) is my main issue, by the time I lock fire reload and lock again the enemy knows where I am and just sends a shell my way.

It's your game and you can play however you want, but when playing against a team and you're suffering significant losses because a tank is rampaging and just holding the bases then it irritates me that people don't play as a team.

As an above poster so aptly put it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> spotting everything means nothing if your team gets wasted because of jets and choppers and not 1 single friendly soflam


----------



## CallsignVega

One thing I'll never get in this buggy ******ed game is the inconsistencies. Some random noob will hit the front of my full health tank with a single shot from his tank and disable me and turn me burning, yet it takes me four perfect 90 degree angle side shots to kill another tank.







Game is more frustrating than anything.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No crashing here...
> I actually reported a profile last night, blatent aimbot.
> He was like 170 and 7 when I left the match to report the profile. He was doing insta turns and getting 1 shot kills across the map
> I came back and actually spawned on his team, weird thing is when I joined his squad and spawned on him to fraps him, kept getting killed by admin.
> Is that a hack as well?


I saw a player doing some quick spins, too, in one match when the other player jumped into a tank and according to a video I found that's usually and indication of someone using aimbot because it gets confused and don't know how to handle vehicles or people in vehicles. I got the players name and will check his/her stats.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Ever since the update patch the game has been crashing nonstop, this happen to anyone else?


I just installed an update this morning is this the one causing the crashes? The notes says it's suppose to fix this problem. I've been having lots of timed out issues when trying to get into the servers and it takes several attempts to get connected.


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> No crashing here...
> I actually reported a profile last night, blatent aimbot.
> He was like 170 and 7 when I left the match to report the profile. He was doing insta turns and getting 1 shot kills across the map
> I came back and actually spawned on his team, weird thing is when I joined his squad and spawned on him to fraps him, kept getting killed by admin.
> Is that a hack as well?


I guess the guy was desperate and decided to "get better at the game."

Just look at this guys graphs, the indicators have skyrocketed.









http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xXAbolishXx/history#spm,kdr,wlr


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlz3r*
> 
> I guess the guy was desperate and decided to "get better at the game."
> Just look at this guys graphs, the indicators have skyrocketed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xXAbolishXx/history#spm,kdr,wlr


I dont know why he started cheating, he was doing decent before.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I dont know why he started cheating, he was doing decent before.


Is it possible his account got hacked?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> This is gonna be a little rant so feel free to ignore.
> Why is it no one understands the importance of SOFLAM? I'm not claiming to be the best player, but it just astounds me that people can't see where the opposing team is strongest and tackle that as a team. Just played on a server, Conquest on Kharg Island, and it was full of noobs. Almost everyone one our team is an engineer, except for 3 or 4 snipers. Not one SOFLAM. Even after I asked our team for pretty much the entire game. When I joined we were winning by 100 or so tickets, then the RU team got a pretty good heli pilot and we got massacred. All of a sudden we're losing.
> It's so incredibly annoying. It's not like you have to actively SOFLAM, place it somewhere good and it'll lock on to stuff in it's sight, you don't even have to change your play style.
> Me and a friend joined a server the other night playing on a similar game. Our team isn't doing too good, RU had about 300 tickets on us. The entire US team is either a medic or an engineer running around in a tank. My friend puts down a SOFLAM and sits back and snipes and I protect him and take out any attacking helis or tanks as well as maintaining B and C. We then lost by ~30 tickets. I know this wasn't just me and my friend, but if no-one takes out the vehicles how do people expect to run around and not get raped?
> /rant.
> So how was everyone's day?
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse is when you are actively soflaming and telling your team you're soflaming, and nobody gets a javelin. And then the helicopter comes and kills you and starts raping your base(Kharg rush defense) because it has no opposition and your teammates start crying about no soflam, when now it is too late because you just get instantly killed. I almost always set up a soflam on Kharg rush defense and this happens like half the time.
Click to expand...

That happened to me in 1 match. It actually started out good, we were holding them back, then they broke through. I couldn't keep a soflam up, they would destroy it to quickly and nobody was support, it was basically all engineers. After I couldn't get a soflam up they rolled us on the first 2 mcoms, then it wasn't as easy to setup for the next ones, so they broke through again. Although I think we may have beat them at the final set of mcoms. I just gave up with the mcom idea after the 1st set of mcoms (and my soflam got destroyed a few times). Went full sniper on the last mcom defense. If you sit next to the those 2 oil tanks on the right side of the road leading in (this is kharg island rush, defenders) there is a little cement wall good for cover, plus you can see all the way down the road that they come up AND through all those rocks that they try to sneak. I killed so many guys in there and they didnt even really notice me lol.

Yesterday I was playing on firestorm (all this soflam talk made me want to set one up) so I got a sv98, 7x scope and deployed. Our team was doing pretty terrible, I think when I joined in we were already about 400 tickets down in a 1k game. Then I noticed I forgot to take soflam... so I just rushed up to A which they had, and was messing around there. I went on about a 10 kill streak there just lone wolfing about, not trying to cap the flag really. As far as I'm concerned I lived way to long there lol. I would run around the flag area, clear out any of the infantry, they totally didn't expect anyone to be there. I didn't really get to many rifle kills, mostly magnum and 1 knife kill.

How far can you remotely control the soflam? I thought you had to be within about 5 ft, but I never tried further. I try to set mine up on a rock or something high, then duck down totally in cover behind it and control it.


----------



## 8564dan

Just played on two servers both of which annoyed the hell out of me. I haven't played the PC version for a while but one server had no sniper rifles as a rule which tbh is a complete joke.......fair enough, ban weapons with glitches like the M26 DART............. and the other swapped me to the other team for balancing....which I understand but I helped the attacking team arm M-COMS only to later on be swapped to the losing team and lose. I even armed a couple myself. The last base...I get swapped just as I was defending the armed M-COM and then lose the entire game....WTH? I was killed by admin too which annoys me. Geez, I though BF3 was meant to be a better experience on PC.

/rant


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Just played on two servers both of which annoyed the hell out of me. I haven't played the PC version for a while but one server had no sniper rifles as a rule which tbh is a complete joke.......fair enough, ban weapons with glitches like the M26 DART............. and the other swapped me to the other team for balancing....which I understand but I helped the attacking team arm M-COMS only to later on be swapped to the losing team and lose. I even armed a couple myself. The last base...I get swapped just as I was defending the armed M-COM and then lose the entire game....WTH? I was killed by admin too which annoys me. Geez, I though BF3 was meant to be a better experience on PC.
> /rant


those were terrible servers. try again, you'll have better luck


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> those were terrible servers. try again, you'll have better luck


Lol, I did just try again but got kicked by admin for no known reason. Here goes another one...


----------



## Karlz3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Is it possible his account got hacked?


His account seems to be only a couple weeks old, possibly only meant for hacking.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Lol, I did just try again but got kicked by admin for no known reason. Here goes another one...


I've tried a bunch and keep the good one's on my fav list.







.

Just keep trying, and If your still playing tonight, hit me up (ID in sig) and I'll play with you. You have a mic?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I've tried a bunch and keep the good one's on my fav list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Just keep trying, and If your still playing tonight, hit me up (ID in sig) and I'll play with you. You have a mic?


Ok, I may be on a bit later.

I still get slight stuttering at times...is that normal?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Ok, I may be on a bit later.
> I still get slight stuttering at times...is that normal?


Unfortunately, it is.

I get screen tearing like no tomorrow.


----------



## 8564dan

Is there a way to search for games with 500 tickets?

*EDIT:* Ok, after playing the PC version all evening from 16:00 until 23:40...I can't see myself taking it seriously. The admin spam on all servers is horrid...constantly popping up messages saying no this, no that, do this, do that. One server said no base raping on metro.....the attacking team were helpless and there was no option but killing them all at their base....yet the admin done nothing anyway except keep spamming the message. The team balancing is horrid too. I didn't join one game where the teams were balanced....one team was always getting dominated, I was lucky enough to be on the dominating team a few times.

I really hate to say this, I have always stuck up for PC but the PS3 IMO has it better. The rent a server option allows me to do just that, have it my rules and so on. There are far more servers available. I thought 64 player on PC, metro would have loads of 500 ticket servers, yet I found hardly any thus resulting in short pointless games. On PS3, the games are far more balanced and there are numerous 500 ticket servers...and thats only 24 player. Also, although I like in game chat, the admin spam as said before isn't there. VOIP....where is this on PC....why hasn't it been implemented? Consoles have it......?? I played other maps too but again, the same old team balancing stuff etc... happened. For example, I was on Caspian Border playing conquest and my team had every single flag....yeah it was fun owning the other team but all I kept seeing pop up in the in-game chat was how bad the balancing was. Maybe I just got unlucky tonight, or I'm comparing it too much to the games I've had on PS3.

I just had to get this out....I raved about this game on PC loads yet I find it more enjoyable on PS3....maybe it's just me and I'm sure some of you guys think differently. However, I didn't want to start a thread and let it turn into a typical console vs PC thing which honestly I don't care about...it's just the game itself I'm talking about. Anyway, sorry for the long post.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Just played on two servers both of which annoyed the hell out of me. I haven't played the PC version for a while but one server had no sniper rifles as a rule which tbh is a complete joke.......fair enough, ban weapons with glitches like the M26 DART............. and the other swapped me to the other team for balancing....which I understand but I helped the attacking team arm M-COMS only to later on be swapped to the losing team and lose. I even armed a couple myself. The last base...I get swapped just as I was defending the armed M-COM and then lose the entire game....WTH? I was killed by admin too which annoys me. Geez, I though BF3 was meant to be a better experience on PC.
> /rant


Yeah, I REALLLLY hate autobalance. If half a team leaves in the middle of the game that's their problem, not mine. They should balance/scramble teams BETWEEN games, not just switch people over in the middle of the game so you basically just beat yourself...
One time on Seine Crossing rush I armed 5 out of 8 mcoms and then got autobalanced literally 3 seconds before the last one exploded.

And yeah servers with stupid rules are stupid, but it's their server, they pay for it, they can make whatever rules they want, just don't join those ones.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I always seem to end up on the losing team, however that is determined...

There are quite a few Metro servers on PC, but most are high ticket, not 500. Also the game seems to have a lot less activity (probably due to Diablo) so even the most popular servers aren't totally full or queued up.

I don't really have any issues with admins, they never seem to be in the servers I play lol. The few servers that I do play that have them, they are decent.

All in all I would say this game is pretty frustrating unless you either; Get on a winning team and own the other side, or play with some friends to work together. Lone wolfing is hit or miss, mostly miss. Unless you're a TDM guy/gal teamwork doesn't matter as much (although it can be applied there to great effect also).


----------



## redalert

I think auto balancing is based on SPM


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Is there a way to search for games with 500 tickets?
> *EDIT:* Ok, after playing the PC version all evening from 16:00 until 23:40...I can't see myself taking it seriously. The admin spam on all servers is horrid...constantly popping up messages saying no this, no that, do this, do that. One server said no base raping on metro.....the attacking team were helpless and there was no option but killing them all at their base....yet the admin done nothing anyway except keep spamming the message. The team balancing is horrid too. I didn't join one game where the teams were balanced....one team was always getting dominated, I was lucky enough to be on the dominating team a few times.


You were just unlucky to join the wrong servers.









At our clan server we don't spam the chat at all, just every minute or two we have an Admin message say something like "Type !rules to read the server rules" and that will pop up the server rules at the bottom of your screen when you've spawned.









As to balancing, it also deppends on the server and of course the players on it, I've had more balanced games (Out of 800-900 tickets, ending within 50-100 ticket difference) than unbalanced overall.









Not to mention we only have some basic rules:

1. No base raping
2. Being respectful to each other

That's about it, we don't forbid any weapons or vehicles.


----------



## CallsignVega

http://polls.cc/X5Mn3L/

Poll is almost up to 80% for rolling back that ridiculous patch that has ruined this game and killing off all the players.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://polls.cc/X5Mn3L/
> Poll is almost up to 80% for rolling back that ridiculous patch that has ruined this game and killing off all the players.


Only 120ish votes?

Yea that's going no-where.

But I voted. I want a roll-back on supression and the m26 glitch. Everything else is fine, for the most part. I'm used to the patch now, I dont wanna learn erraything all over again.








to dreaming
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think auto balancing is based on SPM


depends on the server. most are balanced by SPM. The one's I play on prevent team-switching to the winning team and most often auto-balances only the last person to join the server, so if you get in and someone else joins behind you before the balance, no team switch







.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm I had thought maybe autobalance was based on that "skill" level which is kinda useless, but SPM would make more sense. I guess my SPM is to high then, always sets me on losing side lol.

Wouldn't you know it, I was having an awesome TDM match and net cuts out in the last 2-3 minutes... I was set for MVP easy on that one...

I need a new router methinks.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm I had thought maybe autobalance was based on that "skill" level which is kinda useless, but SPM would make more sense. I guess my SPM is to high then, always sets me on losing side lol.
> Wouldn't you know it, I was having an awesome TDM match and net cuts out in the last 2-3 minutes... I was set for MVP easy on that one...
> I need a new router methinks.


Skill is a useless stat, me thinks.

I hate it when that happens. I've gotten a few "timeout" errors when I'm doing really good, and they game actually puts me in time-out.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm I had thought maybe autobalance was based on that "skill" level which is kinda useless, but SPM would make more sense. I guess my SPM is to high then, always sets me on losing side lol.
> Wouldn't you know it, I was having an awesome TDM match and net cuts out in the last 2-3 minutes... I was set for MVP easy on that one...
> I need a new router methinks.


Finally got my drivers sorted last night. Hop on for some TDM. I'm 43/10 and the games almost over: _*CRASH*_ "Something Went Wrong"....







I flopped my forehead down onto my keyboard and silently cursed BF3 to the darkest, deepest depths of Hell.

I had a few fun games, though.

Don't let my bad score fool you. This game was AWESOME!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/32610168/1/328550580/

Down by 200+, they had all the points and had even stolen our attack chopper. We rallied and squeaked out a win.

*CallsignVega* : What's that poll? I voted "Yes," if it matters.

Edit: Nocturin I'll be on tonight since I've gotten things squared away.


----------



## Nocturin

Yes it was







.

It was good playing with good people again last night, D3 caused too many causalities.

I might have to roll-back my drivers. The new 301 has screen tearing worse than before


----------



## Frankrizzo

I see that too and don't like admin spam message's. Not only is it annoying and not needed it slows the server down. They only rule should be no cheating and no darts since it is a confirmed glitch. I avoid all other servers that try to set any of their rules. Anyone have a problem with admins who nuke teams. There is this metro server that does it all the time so the admin can win. It's pretty pathetic and do not play there any longer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You were just unlucky to join the wrong servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At our clan server we don't spam the chat at all, just every minute or two we have an Admin message say something like "Type !rules to read the server rules" and that will pop up the server rules at the bottom of your screen when you've spawned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to balancing, it also deppends on the server and of course the players on it, I've had more balanced games (Out of 800-900 tickets, ending within 50-100 ticket difference) than unbalanced overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention we only have some basic rules:
> 1. No base raping
> 2. Being respectful to each other
> That's about it, we don't forbid any weapons or vehicles.


----------



## [email protected]

I know this is off topic in some way but we're all gamers and i'm a HUGE fan of BF3 and i play it a lot from time to time. However i wonder if anyone knows anything about this DNS Domain hack malware gonna be released July 9th? I think we should disconnect our internet the day before that happens.


----------



## OverClocker55

I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know this is off topic in some way but we're all gamers and i'm a HUGE fan of BF3 and i play it a lot from time to time. However i wonder if anyone knows anything about this DNS Domain hack malware gonna be released July 9th? I think we should disconnect our internet the day before that happens.


you talking about the thing the government is going to do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare


Congrats


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know this is off topic in some way but we're all gamers and i'm a HUGE fan of BF3 and i play it a lot from time to time. However i wonder if anyone knows anything about this DNS Domain hack malware gonna be released July 9th? I think we should disconnect our internet the day before that happens.


?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare


Congrats. Very nice.


----------



## Frankrizzo

someone is drinking the Kool-Aid


----------



## KingT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare


Gratz dude..









I have also recently hit 10.000 kills but with *M98B* sniper rifle...









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kingster_BiH/stats/296363744/

CHEERS..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently hit 10.000 kills but with *M98B* sniper rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kingster_BiH/stats/296363744/
> 
> CHEERS..
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know this is off topic in some way but we're all gamers and i'm a HUGE fan of BF3 and i play it a lot from time to time. However i wonder if anyone knows anything about this DNS Domain hack malware gonna be released July 9th? I think we should disconnect our internet the day before that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats. Very nice.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know this is off topic in some way but we're all gamers and i'm a HUGE fan of BF3 and i play it a lot from time to time. However i wonder if anyone knows anything about this DNS Domain hack malware gonna be released July 9th? I think we should disconnect our internet the day before that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> you talking about the thing the government is going to do?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I hit 10,000 kills!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Sylent_Warfare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats
Click to expand...

THANKS GUYS!!!!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> someone is drinking the Kool-Aid


you got some?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> someone is drinking the Kool-Aid
> 
> 
> 
> you got some?
Click to expand...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Had a good round here, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/32643555/1/288757082/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Gratz dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently hit 10.000 kills but with *M98B* sniper rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kingster_BiH/stats/296363744/
> CHEERS..


And I thought I was the m98b sniper.  At least a person who uses a real sniper rifle.


----------



## OverClocker55

so every server i go onto is derpin. im on a banned streak.. 11 servers for using dart


----------



## Frankrizzo

Hope you get banned on all the servers. I notice how all the high ranked peepz use the dart glitch. If you know it's a glitch why use it?


----------



## grunion

Explain the dart glitch...
Last night was the only time i've encountered dart sudden death syndrome.
I mean every death was by dart.


----------



## OverClocker55

lol its against the rules to ban weapons on servers. M26 WHOOP! WHoop!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Explain the dart glitch...
> Last night was the only time i've encountered dart sudden death syndrome.
> I mean every death was by dart.


Basically when the dart is underslung on a heavy barreled gun, each "piece" so to say of the bullet takes on the damage of 1 bullet of the main gun. So if the dart is underslung on a g3a3 each "pellet" does like 20+ damage. If the slug is underslung on the g3a3 it will never 1 shot kill.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Basically when the dart is underslung on a heavy barreled gun, each "piece" so to say of the bullet takes on the damage of 1 bullet of the main gun. So if the dart is underslung on a g3a3 each "pellet" does like 20+ damage. If the slug is underslung on the g3a3 it will never 1 shot kill.


The range is also increased


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The range is also increased


Did forget that, sorry.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Hope you get banned on all the servers. I notice how all the high ranked peepz use the dart glitch. If you know it's a glitch why use it?


m26 <3


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Explain the dart glitch...
> Last night was the only time i've encountered dart sudden death syndrome.
> I mean every death was by dart.


When the m26 is is used as an underslung on an assault rifle, the m26 takes on the attributes of the host gun.

For example, you using a G3A3 which has 34dmg per bullet, the buck or flecette(dart) take on the accuracy, spread, and dmg of the AR.

I've gotten 50m headshots w/the m26 dart, which should not happen unless your <5m away.

Normal dart damage is like 9 or so dmg per "dart" and there's 12 in each shot. Buck is normally 10dmg per pellet and there's 9 pellets per shot(I think). Using this glitch, each pellet has 34dmg each, or less depending on the assault rifle your using.

With the dart & g3 combo you can do a maximum of 400dmg per shot, if all pellets hit the target, something like 250-300dmg per shot with the buck, it all pellets hit the target.

There's a youtube vid posted in this thread a week or two after the patch launched explaining the nuances of the glitch. I tried to find it on google but I had no luck with a quick search







.

It does not effect slug or frag m36 rounds, oddly enough.

I played with it a little after it was first discovered. In a crowded metro server with the US pinned @ uncap I got a 7-person multi kill about 4 times in a row







.

Dont use it at all now, and wont till they fix the patch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Gratz dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently hit 10.000 kills but with *M98B* sniper rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kingster_BiH/stats/296363744/
> CHEERS..


I don't even know what to say about that.... Like 10 times my best sniper gun:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/crashdummy35/iteminfo/m40a5/328550580/pc/

I hardly play recon, though.

Hmmm, maybe I should dust off my trusty ol' M40A5.....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> There's a youtube vid posted in this thread a week or two after the patch launched explaining the nuances of the glitch. I tried to find it on google but I had no luck with a quick search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Is this the one your talking about?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> Gratz dude..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have also recently hit 10.000 kills but with *M98B* sniper rifle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kingster_BiH/stats/296363744/
> CHEERS..


That be some crazy stats







But doesn't it get a little boring after like 500 hours of pure sniping???


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> That be some crazy stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But doesn't it get a little *boring after like 500 hours of pure sniping???*


Never! xD


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one your talking about?


No, but it works







.

The video that I saw had damage numbers on a customer server with %500 health to show the effect of the bullet damage.
Thanks


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Explain the dart glitch...
> Last night was the only time i've encountered dart sudden death syndrome.
> I mean every death was by dart.


its a bug with the underslung rail attachement paired with heavy barrel

what it does is it gives the pellets or the darts the damage of the bullet fired from the riffle equiped with said rail.. so if it does 25 damage per bullet and you have 10 pellet per shot you make 250 damage per shot.. if you use the dart underslung.. it can penetrate more then 1 target .. thus enabling to clear an area much faster .. and it also retain the damage the weapon does at ranges .. making it the most OP glitch

longest i've shot with the g3a3 m26 dart underrail was 150meters one shot headshot kill

and i didnt take time to aim down sight also ... LOLL

so if used with the g3a3 that does 34damage per shot it becomes the most anoying overused glitch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> When the m26 is is used as an underslung on an assault rifle, the m26 takes on the attributes of the host gun.
> For example, you using a G3A3 which has 34dmg per bullet, the buck or flecette(dart) take on the accuracy, spread, and dmg of the AR.
> I've gotten 50m headshots w/the m26 dart, which should not happen unless your <5m away.
> Normal dart damage is like 9 or so dmg per "dart" and there's 12 in each shot. Buck is normally 10dmg per pellet and there's 9 pellets per shot(I think). Using this glitch, each pellet has 34dmg each, or less depending on the assault rifle your using.
> With the dart & g3 combo you can do a maximum of 400dmg per shot, if all pellets hit the target, something like 250-300dmg per shot with the buck, it all pellets hit the target.
> There's a youtube vid posted in this thread a week or two after the patch launched explaining the nuances of the glitch. I tried to find it on google but I had no luck with a quick search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It does not effect slug or frag m36 rounds, oddly enough.
> I played with it a little after it was first discovered. In a crowded metro server with the US pinned @ uncap I got a 7-person multi kill about 4 times in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Dont use it at all now, and wont till they fix the patch.


yes it effects slugs








didnt get to test the m320 buck with and without underslung rail but i predict it will be affected too but i can be wrong on the buck part.. but the slug was tested by someone in a video and did less damage... 34 instead of 94...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> That be some crazy stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But doesn't it get a little boring after like 500 hours of pure sniping???


camping is fun if you bring the whole familly


----------



## TheYonderGod

I wish more people played Squad Rush, though I guess the reason I like it is because of the type of people who usually play it, and there are few of those people. I've been playing it whenever I see a server that has people in it, and it's always full of people who actually play as a team and PTFO, it's so awesome to not have 90% of your team just camping or acting like they're playing TDM.


----------



## Frankrizzo

never played it watch is the difference between vanilla rush? There is only one squad on each team?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> That be some crazy stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But doesn't it get a little boring after like 500 hours of pure sniping???


I'd agree. Getting only 266 SPM camping some hill top I'd be bored out of my mind.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> That be some crazy stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But doesn't it get a little boring after like 500 hours of pure sniping???
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree. Getting only 266 SPM camping some hill top I'd be bored out of my mind.
Click to expand...

slap on a reflex and go metro quick scoping


----------



## kcuestag

According to @Battlefieldo in Twitter there are Major #BF3 News dropping @ 3PM CST:

https://twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO/status/206033207550939136

What do you guys think it will be? I bet it's Close Quarters DLC dates.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> According to @Battlefieldo in Twitter there are Major #BF3 News dropping @ 3PM CST:
> https://twitter.com/BATTLEFIELDO/status/206033207550939136
> What do you guys think it will be? I bet it's Close Quarters DLC dates.


perolly


----------



## OverClocker55

Hit 1000 kills for my first time on a weapon. M16A3 <3
0.0 Map Packs


----------



## Frankrizzo

was trying to use new weapons and the M16A3 seems to be a fav of a lot people. Will have to give it a try. Bf3 is a lot different than bf2 weapon wise. In bf2 i had 1 favorite weapon for each class in bf3 most of the weapons are pretty similar. .


----------



## OverClocker55

So I just loaded on to a 32 Conquest and my gpu went to 10% usage. Wierd I was lagging so hard and then it gave me the EA Went Offline


----------



## Mark the Bold

I really like the MP7 with laser attachment the best so far. I've always enjoyed the id / Quake style of FPS shooters so I am a lot more formidable with this weapon. I can't snipe for the life of me.

My only complaint so far of the 10-15 Los Angeles area servers I've played is the typical fat-nerd bullying stuff. You know, all the 100 level uber-players wait on spectate mode so they can all join the same team and rape the other team. I don't know why the admins for BF3 never do auto-shuffles anymore.

I think BF3 is a great game, but I still go back to BFBC2 because its a lot more fun when the teams are even remotely balanced.

Aside: We always hear about the jocks bullying nerds, but nerds are the biggest bullies ever in online gaming from what I've seen in bf3. I have a few screenshots of some of these servers where a team of (16) 40+ level badasses are brutalizing a team who still can't blow up the first two objectives AND there are (2-3) 40+ level badassess spectating so they (god forbid) dont have to join the losing team. Its much worse in BF3 than in any other game I've played. And I've played a lot.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> I really like the MP7 with laser attachment the best so far. I've always enjoyed the id / Quake style of FPS shooters so I am a lot more formidable with this weapon. I can't snipe for the life of me.
> My only complaint so far of the 10-15 Los Angeles area servers I've played is the typical fat-nerd bullying stuff. You know, all the 100 level uber-players wait on spectate mode so they can all join the same team and rape the other team. I don't know why the admins for BF3 never do auto-shuffles anymore.
> I think BF3 is a great game, but I still go back to BFBC2 because its a lot more fun when the teams are even remotely balanced.
> Aside: We always hear about the jocks bullying nerds, but nerds are the biggest bullies ever in online gaming from what I've seen in bf3. I have a few screenshots of some of these servers where a team of (16) 40+ level badasses are brutalizing a team who still can't blow up the first two objectives AND there are (2-3) 40+ level badassess spectating so they (god forbid) dont have to join the losing team. Its much worse in BF3 than in any other game I've played. And I've played a lot.


There are servers that shuffle teams if ticket difference is a certain number of tickets


----------



## kcuestag

Looks like Battlelog Premium was not a lie...

http://battlefieldo.com/threads/bf3-premium-details-the-full-scoop.5782/

Really dissapointed with the path Battlefield 3 is leading to...







.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> http://polls.cc/X5Mn3L/
> 
> Poll is almost up to 80% for rolling back that ridiculous patch that has ruined this game and killing off all the players.


Looooool 80% out of like 200 people man.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like Battlelog Premium was not a lie...
> http://battlefieldo.com/threads/bf3-premium-details-the-full-scoop.5782/
> Really dissapointed with the path Battlefield 3 is leading to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Kreeker

Am I the only one who has no interest in playing this game anymore?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Am I the only one who has no interest in playing this game anymore?


We hold these truths to be self evident......

lol, tons of people left for Diablo 3, and many more have just burnt out. I'm pretty bored of it myself, mostly only good times can be had when I can get into a squad with some ppl on vent/ts. Lone wolfing/metro so meh now.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Battlefield PREMIUM (most likely a ONE TIME FEE)
> *20 new maps (across all 5 DLCs)
> 20 new weapons (across all 5 DLCs)
> More than 10 new vehicles (across all 5 DLCs)
> More than 4 new game modes (across all 5 DLCs)*
> More than 30 new Assignments (across all 5 DLCs)
> More than 20 new Dog Tags (across all 5 DLCs)
> World premier: 4.6.2012 at 1:00 PM (PST) / 9:00 PM (UTC) - @ E3 Press Event
> Two different packages (both include earlier access to DLCs)
> Package 1 - BF Premium + B2K
> Package 2 - BF Premium + All DLCs


Looks interesting.

Wonder what the maps will be like, aside from the CQB we know of.

A huge snow map would be awesome.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> never played it watch is the difference between vanilla rush? There is only one squad on each team?


1 squad on each team and more than 4 people can be in the squad if the server is for more than 8 people. It's _supposed_ to be 4v4 but I like 8v8 better.
Less tickets (20 by default, most 8v8 servers put it at 40)
1 Mcom per base and 2 bases per map, and slighly different mcom locations
And like I said, the biggest difference is the type of people who usually play. Almost all of them are reallly good, they play as a team, and the PTFO. Also so far when I've played, the teams have been even for the most part, so close that it felt like if 1 person messes up, the other team would probably win, and even when my team lost it was still fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Looks like Battlelog Premium was not a lie...
> http://battlefieldo.com/threads/bf3-premium-details-the-full-scoop.5782/
> Really dissapointed with the path Battlefield 3 is leading to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You don't have to buy it if you don't like it, and depending on the price it might even be a good deal. It's $75 for all the expansions by themself, so if the price is around there (I heard it's rumored to be around $50) it could be good deal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> Am I the only one who has no interest in playing this game anymore?


No you aren't the only one, I have nobody to play with anymore. I didn't get the game til 2 months after launch so maybe I'll feel the same way in 2 months though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Looks interesting.
> Wonder what the maps will be like, aside from the CQB we know of.
> A huge snow map would be awesome.


We also know the Armored Kill maps (coming out around August I believe) are going to be big open maps, including one of the biggest in Battlefield ever.
And then there's Endgame coming out in December, they didn't tell us what type of maps though, but it's rumored to be city maps.
And last is the last one coming out in March 2013 that we know nothing about


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You don't have to buy it if you don't like it, and depending on the price it might even be a good deal. It's $75 for all the expansions by themself, so if the price is around there (I heard it's rumored to be around $50) it could be good deal.


If this is the case rest assured I will buy that "Premium", I just don't like a monthly or anual subscription, I hope it is just a one time thing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You don't have to buy it if you don't like it, and depending on the price it might even be a good deal. It's $75 for all the expansions by themself, so if the price is around there (I heard it's rumored to be around $50) it could be good deal.
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the case rest assured I will buy that "Premium", I just don't like a monthly or anual subscription, I hope it is just a one time thing.
Click to expand...

I think a few of the sites that had info on it, claimed it will be a 1 time buy, which would make it a decent buy if it saves you money on the stuff you were already going to get.

Also BF3 is on sale at Gamestop this weekend for $30. One of the cheapest prices yet... Link Not sure if it is worthy of an online-deal thread or not.


----------



## Fr0sty

why are so many people ok with paying another time for bf3 especially since its still buggy and broken

say no to dice and say no to ea


----------



## crondable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why are so many people ok with paying another time for bf3 especially since its still buggy and broken
> say no to dice and say no to ea


You vote with your wallet, I'll vote with mine. I happen to thoroughly enjoy BF3, and I know a lot of other people do to.


----------



## OverClocker55

Basically EA is trolling me! I can play any other game without problems but keep on getting timed out of BF3 Servers


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why are so many people ok with paying another time for bf3 especially since its still buggy and broken
> 
> say no to dice and say no to ea


I have no issues. Game works fine for me.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I have no issues. Game works fine for me.
> Sent from my DROIDX


not sure if serious


----------



## raptorxrx

Fr0Ssty, could you provide _discussion_. Every time I see your name pop up in this thread, it is always complaining, and calling BF3 horrible. This is a discussion thread, not a rant thread. You don't say the same thing over and over again in a discussion...


----------



## lem_

How do you fix this:


do I just have to wait?


----------



## Fr0sty

ok.. heres something positive about the game.. or at least someone making it look good and fun


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why are so many people ok with paying another time for bf3 especially since its still buggy and broken
> say no to dice and say no to ea


Because It's the ONLY game I play every day of the year, there's no day that I haven't played this, and I still love it as much as the first day it released.









I'm not one of those who likes buying any kind of DLC's (I enjoyed Modern Warfare 2 a lot, never bought DLC's though), but I have to admit Battlefield 3 DLC's are pretty damn good, and the game overall is great, it never crashes and I never get kicked off servers (Unless the whole server crash which I haven't seen happen in a while







).

Bought Diablo III and I am slowly playing it, I do enjoy it, but I easily get bored of it if I play more than 1 hour non-stop, so I have to take things slow and easy, Battlefield 3 is another story though, I normally play it 2-3 hous after dinner every day.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Because It's the ONLY game I play every day of the year, there's no day that I haven't played this, and I still love it as much as the first day it released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not one of those who likes buying any kind of DLC's (I enjoyed Modern Warfare 2 a lot, never bought DLC's though), but I have to admit Battlefield 3 DLC's are pretty damn good, and the game overall is great, it never crashes and I never get kicked off servers (Unless the whole server crash which I haven't seen happen in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Bought Diablo III and I am slowly playing it, I do enjoy it, but I easily get bored of it if I play more than 1 hour non-stop, so I have to take things slow and easy, Battlefield 3 is another story though, I normally play it 2-3 hous after dinner every day.


Yup you are pretty much the only regular I see on my Battlelog anymore. The majority of my clan moved back to BC2 sadly aswell


----------



## Caz

Question. Is DBL XP weekend up and running?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Question. Is DBL XP weekend up and running?


Yes.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yes.


Really I can't tell at all. Seems like only getting DBL points for awards.


----------



## Blackout621

Double XP for console too?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

No. ^


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Question. Is DBL XP weekend up and running?


What is this?

Never mind.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I have no issues. Game works fine for me.
> Sent from my DROIDX
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if serious
Click to expand...

Completely serious. I had to update drivers because the game felt sluggish after last update, but no issues otherwise.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Caz

Yeah, I don't think the DBL XP is working...just me.


----------



## kcuestag

Yes it is, read the following to know how it works:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348031400616/

It works on our clan server.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Been working for me, its insane how many points you can get in a single round.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/32837078/1/195048670/


----------



## Fr0sty

5.45x39mm (AEK-971, AEK-971S)
5.56x45mm (AEK-972)
7.62x39mm (AEK-973

gotta wonder why they dont put in the aek-973 in the game

Quote:


> The AEK-971 is based on previous AK rifles in internal design and layout, but is also equipped with a recoil-balancing mechanism by way of a counter-weight that negates the impulse of the gas piston and bolt carrier, resulting in more controllable automatic fire. Though losing an initial contract for production against the AN-94, the Russian Army has begun field trials of this weapon.[citation needed] It is approximately 0.5 kg lighter than AN-94, simpler in design and cheaper to manufacture. Accuracy is improved by 15% in comparison with the AK-74


seeing videos of how the aek-971 shoots so smooth in full auto i can't really imagine how smooth it would be for a big cartridge like this


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I swear to god double xp is not working. 7k base, 8.6k total. Wth dice?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why do you care about points at this point? Just about everyone has the essentials unlocked by now. Are you really that eager to get to no life level basement troll 100?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why do you care about points at this point? Just about everyone has the essentials unlocked by now. Are you really that eager to get to no life level basement troll 100?


No, just wanted my 4th recon service star, and the spm.


----------



## redalert

The Double XP is working for me. Im still trying to unlock tank and IFV unlocks on my new account. I swear I kept getting in tanks with people that watch too many youtube videos, seemed like no one would cap a damn flag but try to shoot choppers and jets down


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why do you care about points at this point? Just about everyone has the essentials unlocked by now. Are you really that eager to get to no life level basement troll 100?
> 
> 
> 
> No, just wanted my 4th recon service star, and the spm.
Click to expand...

well hehe


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Double XP is working for me. Im still trying to unlock tank and IFV unlocks on my new account. I swear I kept getting in tanks with people that watch too many youtube videos, seemed like no one would cap a damn flag but try to shoot choppers and jets down


Wait are you mad because they are camping a flag? The tank is amazing for pushing through.

Side note, WHY IS THE OCN SERVER EMPTY?!?!

I'm getting on it in a few, there better be a queue!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Double XP is working for me. Im still trying to unlock tank and IFV unlocks on my new account. I swear I kept getting in tanks with people that watch too many youtube videos, seemed like no one would cap a damn flag but try to shoot choppers and jets down


It started working for me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No, just wanted my 4th recon service star, and the spm.


Why? What's so special about the 4th star? And the spm increase is only temporary anyways. Unless you are going stop playing at the end of the weekend forever.

Yet here you guys are, complaining about nothing as usual.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Double XP is working for me. Im still trying to unlock tank and IFV unlocks on my new account. I swear I kept getting in tanks with people that watch too many youtube videos, seemed like no one would cap a damn flag but try to shoot choppers and jets down


tanks arent meant to cap flags... they are more used to destroy ennemy tanks and ifv's and force the infantry to move back

leave the flag capping to the infantry

its their job afterall in real life


----------



## Bunnywinkles

You guys are failing me, someone get on the server


----------



## OverClocker55

hehe maybe


----------



## BeardedJesus

My BF3 tune when im olaying a few rounds


----------



## Bunnywinkles

5 Minute, if no ones on another server is getting my support!









...

OCN, you have failed me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why? What's so special about the 4th star? And the spm increase is only temporary anyways. Unless you are going stop playing at the end of the weekend forever.
> Yet here you guys are, complaining about nothing as usual.


It's not temporary is your SPM is way lower than the actual SPM you're getting now because it's so low from sucking a long time ago that you have to get it up... my SPM is about 470 right now but for the past couple months I've been playing at 600+ spm. So basically the bonus xp will help me get my overall average closer to my current average.


----------



## crashdummy35

Bunnywinkles

The OCN servers are always empty, bro. It's an old issue: 400+ OCN Platoon members and noone's ever on the official servers.









On a side note: we had it handed to us in a few games tonight. BF3Nate showed up and we failed him miserably....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Wait are you mad because they are camping a flag? The tank is amazing for pushing through.
> Side note, WHY IS THE OCN SERVER EMPTY?!?!
> I'm getting on it in a few, there better be a queue!


I only wish they were defending a flag
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> tanks arent meant to cap flags... they are more used to destroy ennemy tanks and ifv's and force the infantry to move back
> leave the flag capping to the infantry
> its their job afterall in real life


True but when your closer to your Deployment than a flag that's just a waste of a tank not even supporting your teammates. I saw one moron on the last server I was on Kharg Island RU side, he camped the whole round with the mobile AA behind a dumpster on the corner where you make a left toward the E flag. He moved that AA about 100m what a total waste and of course the US air was killing us. He had 3 kills grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## grunion

Response to the reported profile....
Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> We would like you to know that we received your petition and are currently investigating it. Due to our Privacy Policy, we cannot contact you concerning the outcome of the investigation, but please rest assured that we will take appropriate action.
> 
> You can read the Terms of Service for Electronic Arts Online by going to the following web address:
> 
> http://www.ea.com/global/legal/tos.jsp
> 
> Sincerely,
> Customer Support
> Electronic Arts, Inc.


Captain....ATTENTION ON DECK!!!!!


----------



## Zorginator

Trust Dice to move the DBL XP weekend from the weekend before two back to back finals to the weekend before three back to back finals. No hope of me playing this weekend


----------



## kcuestag

Advertising or clan recruiting is against the ToS, please refrain from posting anything related to advertising clans again.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's not temporary is your SPM is way lower than the actual SPM you're getting now because it's so low from sucking a long time ago that you have to get it up... my SPM is about 470 right now but for the past couple months I've been playing at 600+ spm. So basically the bonus xp will help me get my overall average closer to my current average.


If you say so.







I havn't played in over a week. Maybe I'll fire it up today.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Captain....ATTENTION ON DECK!!!!!


Whew. Try using a support gun sometimes. They're actually really good. :thumb:


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Whew. Try using a support gun sometimes. They're actually really good.


not really... they have 2x more initial recoil.. + 2x more spread and that all gives them bad accuracy... add this to the allready higher recoil that they had pre-patch makes em useless at anything other then cqb situation.. wich is painful to play on anything other then metro


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> not really... they have 2x more initial recoil.. + 2x more spread and that all gives them bad accuracy... add this to the allready higher recoil that they had pre-patch makes em useless at anything other then cqb situation.. wich is painful to play on anything other then metro


Well, it works for me.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Well, it works for me.


all of my best support guns have been nerfed... m249,m27,mg36

i can understand the reasoning behind the m249... but not the mg36.. nor will i accept the fact that a m27 his 2x worse then an m416.. wich it is a carbon copy except with a slighly longer barrel

so if the m27 would have had 5 or 10% more recoil but the rest of the stats would have been a carbon copy i would have said its an ok balance choice.. but sadly it is not anymore...

pre-patch it was balanced properly


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captain....ATTENTION ON DECK!!!!!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> all of my best support guns have been nerfed... m249,m27,mg36
> i can understand the reasoning behind the m249... but not the mg36.. nor will i accept the fact that a m27 his 2x worse then an m416.. wich it is a carbon copy except with a slighly longer barrel
> so if the m27 would have had 5 or 10% more recoil but the rest of the stats would have been a carbon copy i would have said its an ok balance choice.. but sadly it is not anymore...
> pre-patch it was balanced properly


M27 IAR is actually kinda decent. Only problem with it is that it shoots marshmallows.

*sigh*

*cue music*

"Baby come back
You can blame it all on me
I was wrong
and I just can't live without you...."










I miss you MG36.


----------



## Fr0sty

the m27 might be decent now.. but it used to be as epic as the m416 pre-patch.. now its just so much fail because of the 2x more initial recoil 2x pread increase over the m416 .. check the stats on symthic.com

its full of fail

yes i miss the mg36 alot... terrabyte showed me how epic it was.. or he showed me how he could own heeps of people with it and i was converted


----------



## redalert

The initial recoil killed a lot of the lmg's even if your shooting in 3-4 round bursts. The only lmg's I feel slightly comfortable with are the RPK and M27, better off using a PDW or shotgun depending on the map.


----------



## theturbofd

Barely play BF3 and when I do I see guys complaining like females. Seriously a guy does good and he's apparently hacking :/ Then chat box get's filled with annoying "OMG" "HACKS" "SERIOUSLY" comments all day ugh


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The initial recoil killed a lot of the lmg's even if your shooting in 3-4 round bursts. The only lmg's I feel slightly comfortable with are the RPK and M27, better off using a PDW or shotgun depending on the map.


yet the assault riffles have been given a buff in damage and some attachement made some riffles lazer beam of death


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I usually just say good kill. But when a FA/18 can one shot you with its machine gun, every time, that just ludicrous. Or the attack heli that never misses with the TV, while being one seated. 60+ kills with under 5 deaths, someone is extremely pro, or cheating.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> I usually just say good kill. But *when a FA/18 can one shot you with its machine gun, every time*, that just ludicrous. Or the attack heli that never misses with the TV, while being one seated. 60+ kills with under 5 deaths, someone is extremely pro, or cheating.


I swear I just ran into that yesterday.

Caspian Conquest, I think it was 1,000 tix and this guy is at 100/6 in a jet, a bit more than halfway through the game. I was just like : "Have fun, dude." And left the server.

I gripe more about lack of teamwork than hax in-game. Never shy to shake my fist in the chat


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Smore bf3, crash?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Smore bf3, crash?


Getting on now, buddy.







Load 'em up....


----------



## Nocturin

ill be jumping on in an hour or so boys


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> I usually just say good kill. But when a FA/18 can one shot you with its machine gun, every time, that just ludicrous. Or the attack heli that never misses with the TV, while being one seated. 60+ kills with under 5 deaths, someone is extremely pro, or cheating.


I don't know why but every server I've joined lately with aircraft of any kind seems to have someone like that... I'm far from a bad pilot and can usually dodge jets main cannon really easily(and sometimes kill them with heatseekers when they pass), but when they are knocking me down to disable while I'm dodging I know something is up. I dunno why but it seems to have started after the last patch, before then I had no trouble surviving the whole match in the heli(even with the jets super gun of a main cannon), in fact I'd be killing the jets each time they took a run at me lol.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> ill be jumping on in an hour or so boys


Cool stuff.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Was getting out sniped by a scar-h at 230 meter when I had an m98b. Bull crap.


----------



## decimator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Was getting out sniped by a scar-h at 230 meter when I had an m98b. Bull crap.


Were you peeking around the same corner every time trying to kill him? Because if so, anybody with a carbine or an assault rifle can do that to you. If I've got the range dialed in as either the assault or engineer class (heavy barrel helps), it's pretty easy to take down a sniper. All it takes is some disciplined semi-auto shooting.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Was getting out sniped by a scar-h at 230 meter when I had an m98b. Bull crap.


Sorry that was me. Have to show the snipers who is boss.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Sorry that was me. Have to show the snipers who is boss.


Really? Damn, how does that range so far.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really? Damn, how does that range so far.


Isn't that hard... when I'm getting sniped at by a camper I usually spray at them with my MP7, I'm unlucky to not get a hitmarker or two... if not they'd be really suppressed lol. I'd imagine an AR or carbine with an ACOG on top would easily hit people at those ranges.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really? Damn, how does that range so far.


I was joking lol, but I have done it to people. Don't under estimate a heavy barrel and ACOG.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really? Damn, how does that range so far.


the g3a3 can shoot at those kind of distance quite easily ... seriously

just look at the max range of each gun in symthic.com and try to get as much as possible with an acog or 6x scope
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> I was joking lol, but I have done it to people. Don't under estimate a heavy barrel and ACOG.


much easier with a 6x scope.. way easier


----------



## Bunnywinkles

BF3 Down for update?


----------



## nvidiamd

Would be nice though if the stats could be saved, as the server I was playing on just froze, then just closed itself


----------



## Thingamajig

Every server i join and do reasonably good in i get end up getting accused of hacking, so after this guy persistently whined about my "hacking" i started to record. (I hate idiots who use that term so loosely - it's cheating, not hacking) Especially when the admin started to take notice.

I've not updated the channel with anything BF3 related in a while, because:

1. too many Instant Vehicle Respawn servers. Hate those, everyone is an engineer to deal with the ever constant vehicle threat and it promotes vehicle abuse and a variety of other negatives

2. Whiners, constantly accusing me of hacking whenever i do well in a game. Admins now tend to ban without much investigation - it's always whoever is the most vocal wins. In fact i get it so much i've been tempted to upload a full round to my channel, just so people can see how i fight normally.

3. I'm coming across an awful lot of pilots in heli's seat swapping to lone-tv missile everything, or seat swapping to divert homing heatseekers so they miss. Both i consider dirty tatics and exploits. Hence, you'll *never* catch me doing it.

I'm not gaming on BF3 like I used to. I feel it's gone downhill.






(I know the video doesn't show much, it's merely here to demonstrate that with the kills i make, i don't cheat - and also to embarrass those idiots who so openly accuse others of "hacking")


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> BF3 Down for update?


Maintenance to remove the double XP weekend most likely.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Whew. Try using a support gun sometimes. They're actually really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really... they have 2x more initial recoil.. + 2x more spread and that all gives them bad accuracy... add this to the allready higher recoil that they had pre-patch makes em useless at anything other then cqb situation.. wich is painful to play on anything other then metro
Click to expand...

That would definitely be one thing patch did wrong. I hardly ever use support now, even If I do I can't really use the heavy LMG's they are really crap, even in burst fire. Sad because they were pretty good before, quite accurate and the recoil was manageable. I rocked the pkp most of the time because it hit hard. It had a good amount of recoil before patch, but now it jumps around massively. Not really interested in using them long enough to get good again, they were easy enough to just pickup and do good with before, now I suppose they take mastering to be used effectively.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That would definitely be one thing patch did wrong. I hardly ever use support now, even If I do I can't really use the heavy LMG's they are really crap, even in burst fire. Sad because they were pretty good before, quite accurate and the recoil was manageable. I rocked the pkp most of the time because it hit hard. It had a good amount of recoil before patch, but now it jumps around massively. Not really interested in using them long enough to get good again, they were easy enough to just pickup and do good with before, now I suppose they take mastering to be used effectively.


terrabytex is the 2nd best in the world with the mg36.. yet he's saying the last patch completly ruined the mg36

this gotta say something about how bad dice screwed up the balance of one class

all of this so they could be used to give bullets and suppress fire.. LOL


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That would definitely be one thing patch did wrong. I hardly ever use support now, even If I do I can't really use the heavy LMG's they are really crap, even in burst fire. Sad because they were pretty good before, quite accurate and the recoil was manageable. I rocked the pkp most of the time because it hit hard. It had a good amount of recoil before patch, but now it jumps around massively. Not really interested in using them long enough to get good again, they were easy enough to just pickup and do good with before, now I suppose they take mastering to be used effectively.
> 
> 
> 
> terrabytex is the 2nd best in the world with the mg36.. yet he's saying the last patch completly ruined the mg36
> 
> this gotta say something about how bad dice screwed up the balance of one class
> 
> all of this so they could be used to give bullets and suppress fire.. LOL
Click to expand...

Ya i suppose that is there most effective role now.. just spamming bullets to suppress people lol. Tis a shame, all that firepower and can't hardly hit anyone with it now. Pretty sure that's how I got my best killstreak of 20 or so, with the PKP just ramboing in Metro. Can't really do that anymore though, it can't kill people within 10 feet at full auto. Must be a 1m bullet spread...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya i suppose that is there most effective role now.. just spamming bullets to suppress people lol. Tis a shame, all that firepower and can't hardly hit anyone with it now. Pretty sure that's how I got my best killstreak of 20 or so, with the PKP just ramboing in Metro. Can't really do that anymore though, it can't kill people within 10 feet at full auto. Must be a 1m bullet spread...


at cqb situation the m249 isnt that bad.. but its terrible at anything past 20meters or so ...

yet the m240b is way better at those ranges.. yet its still far from being reliable

i remember when i started to go rambo with my m249







metro madness fun clearing hallways ahh the fun


----------



## Methodical

Hey I need to help here. It seems that BF3 has taken all the points and kills I had for Sunday and this morning's game play. I played a match this morning and quite a few on Sunday, but when I went to check my stats (where BF3 shows your games in the bottom left corner) it did not show today's game or the one's played on Sunday; it only showed 22 hours and back, so it wiped my entire Sunday and Monday matches and took away my score. I was close to going to the next rank (less than 6K), but it is about 30K now. Has this ever happened to anyone here? Who can I contact about this? I need all the points and rank I can get right now.

Thanks...Al


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey I need to help here. It seems that BF3 has taken all the points and kills I had for Sunday and this morning's game play. I played a match this morning and quite a few on Sunday, but when I went to check my stats (where BF3 shows your games in the bottom left corner) it did not show today's game or the one's played on Sunday; it only showed 22 hours and back, so it wiped my entire Sunday and Monday matches and took away my score. I was close to going to the next rank (less than 6K), but it is about 30K now. Has this ever happened to anyone here? Who can I contact about this? I need all the points and rank I can get right now.
> Thanks...Al


BF3 is buggy today updating stats. I was playing TDM getting some unlocks for AEK 971. I unlocked the flash suppressor for it at 175 kills but if I check the gun under my profile it still says I only have 88 kills with it. I switched to the F2000 and those stats updated fine. Just another BF3 bug


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey I need to help here. It seems that BF3 has taken all the points and kills I had for Sunday and this morning's game play. I played a match this morning and quite a few on Sunday, but when I went to check my stats (where BF3 shows your games in the bottom left corner) it did not show today's game or the one's played on Sunday; it only showed 22 hours and back, so it wiped my entire Sunday and Monday matches and took away my score. I was close to going to the next rank (less than 6K), but it is about 30K now. Has this ever happened to anyone here? Who can I contact about this? I need all the points and rank I can get right now.
> Thanks...Al


Happened to me yesterday when I was on TS3 with nvidiaftw12 and inf3ction--lost an entire round where I was in total beast mode. Right as the enemy tix hit 0 and the music came up my game froze and I got no stats or game history for it. It's a rare bug but it's happened to me maybe 3 times out of 500+ hours played.

If you really want those points get on EA support chat or have them call you. That's what they get paid for.









On a side note: "The World's Slowest Hard Drive" is dying it seems. Got a nice buzzing sound coming from my HDD this morning.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Every server i join and do reasonably good in i get end up getting accused of hacking, so after this guy persistently whined about my "hacking" i started to record. (I hate idiots who use that term so loosely - it's cheating, not hacking) Especially when the admin started to take notice.
> I've not updated the channel with anything BF3 related in a while, because:
> 1. too many Instant Vehicle Respawn servers. Hate those, everyone is an engineer to deal with the ever constant vehicle threat and it promotes vehicle abuse and a variety of other negatives
> 2. Whiners, constantly accusing me of hacking whenever i do well in a game. Admins now tend to ban without much investigation - it's always whoever is the most vocal wins. In fact i get it so much i've been tempted to upload a full round to my channel, just so people can see how i fight normally.
> 3. I'm coming across an awful lot of pilots in heli's seat swapping to lone-tv missile everything, or seat swapping to divert homing heatseekers so they miss. Both i consider dirty tatics and exploits. Hence, you'll *never* catch me doing it.
> I'm not gaming on BF3 like I used to. I feel it's gone downhill.
> 
> 
> 
> (I know the video doesn't show much, it's merely here to demonstrate that with the kills i make, i don't cheat - and also to embarrass those idiots who so openly accuse others of "hacking")






One thing is for sure, I want to either be on your team, or a different server.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone know the name of the machinima someone made right when BF3 came out? It's just a vid where a guy gets nice kills with his team mate and dies at the end only to be revived by his teammate and that was the end of the vid.

Hopefully someone can find this :[


----------



## BeOtCh

here u go turbo i believe this is what ur talkin about

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ECcMUdzw8&list=PL5EFADE5F1A6F7492&index=8&feature=plpp_video

and heres the rest

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5EFADE5F1A6F7492&feature=plcp


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeOtCh*
> 
> here u go turbo i believe this is what ur talkin about
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2ECcMUdzw8&list=PL5EFADE5F1A6F7492&index=8&feature=plpp_video
> and heres the rest
> http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5EFADE5F1A6F7492&feature=plcp


No that's not it but +rep for trying









I found it though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVjIcSSTyrI


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey I need to help here. It seems that BF3 has taken all the points and kills I had for Sunday and this morning's game play. I played a match this morning and quite a few on Sunday, but when I went to check my stats (where BF3 shows your games in the bottom left corner) it did not show today's game or the one's played on Sunday; it only showed 22 hours and back, so it wiped my entire Sunday and Monday matches and took away my score. I was close to going to the next rank (less than 6K), but it is about 30K now. Has this ever happened to anyone here? Who can I contact about this? I need all the points and rank I can get right now.
> Thanks...Al


After my last post I started playing BF3 again with the AEK and all my new attachments were gone stupid BF3


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey I need to help here. It seems that BF3 has taken all the points and kills I had for Sunday and this morning's game play. I played a match this morning and quite a few on Sunday, but when I went to check my stats (where BF3 shows your games in the bottom left corner) it did not show today's game or the one's played on Sunday; it only showed 22 hours and back, so it wiped my entire Sunday and Monday matches and took away my score. I was close to going to the next rank (less than 6K), but it is about 30K now. Has this ever happened to anyone here? Who can I contact about this? I need all the points and rank I can get right now.
> 
> Thanks...Al


I had a few rounds that never even counted, never showed up in my stats. Dunno what the deal was, but it was on 1 server so maybe they had some problems there.


----------



## redalert

@Methodical I just went on the BF3 forums a bunch of people are having the same problem http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489415279303/674/


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Finally!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> Finally!


Congrats


----------



## 8564dan

Anyone get tired of players spawn camping for the chopper with their mate and if you get in as the gunner, they don't move or just crash on purpose? Tonight, it happened where I got in as the gunner and the pilot obviously had his mate with him.....who I could see standing outside waiting for me to get out. Anyway, he waited, then flew and crashed it on purpose writing "out" in the in-game chat...it annoyed the hell out of me.

Later, they ran me over twice with a car and were just trolling big time. The second time I got ran over, my sound went which has never happened before. The sound went on the whole PC...I had to reboot. Anyone else had this?


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Anyone get tired of players spawn camping for the chopper with their mate and if you get in as the gunner, they don't move or just crash on purpose? Tonight, it happened where I got in as the gunner and the pilot obviously had his mate with him.....who I could see standing outside waiting for me to get out. Anyway, he waited, then flew and crashed it on purpose writing "out" in the in-game chat...it annoyed the hell out of me.
> Later, they ran me over twice with a car and were just trolling big time. The second time I got ran over, my sound went which has never happened before. The sound went on the whole PC...I had to reboot. Anyone else had this?


Many times. It's always an "out". No "please" or a... "could you get out?" just..... "out".

Normally i'll politely request they say "please" and if they do, i get out, no fuss, and do my own thing. If not, i'll harass them as i play the game (parking a tank on heli spawn when they die, and not budging an inch - at least, if it's on normal difficulty. On hardcore, i'll jump in stationary and give them a few sneaky hits as they take off







)

Ordering me to get "out" though just winds me up without saying please


----------



## raptorxrx

Same. It's like, I can understand you want to play with your buddy, but you need to understand I am playing the game too.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

I always get out and put c4 on the heli


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Today was terrrible. Time Warner kept cutting out, I was luck to commit stats with at least 1000 points... normally i have 10000, if not 15000....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> I always get out and put c4 on the heli


lol

Laughed out loud with that one...

Had a good day today in-game. No crashes or anything. Actually BSODed for the first time in ages yesterday in-game...summer is here and I'm having to back down on my clocks/voltages.

Apparently I ranked up to Colonel 52, 5 times today...or BL is just spamming me for kicks.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/crashdummy35/

Edit: nvidiaftw12-- what's up with that..? lol BL is crazy sometimes.

Good games today with you guys.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> lol
> Laughed out loud with that one...
> Had a good day today in-game. No crashes or anything. Actually BSODed for the first time in ages yesterday in-game...summer is here and I'm having to back down on my clocks/voltages.
> Apparently I ranked up to Colonel 52, 5 times today...or BL is just spamming me for kicks.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/crashdummy35/


6 times. 

I'll have to hooah every single one.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> @Methodical I just went on the BF3 forums a bunch of people are having the same problem http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489415279303/674/


good find on the battlelog thread

http://www.warface.com/

free cryengine 3 fps


----------



## OverClocker55

Finally my dads computer guy is coming tomorrow and helping me with my pc.. It keeps on timing out and ip conflicts so once that gets sorted I'll be tearing it up on bf3


----------



## Fr0sty

epic sauce as always


----------



## croy

hey crashdummy35 i added you in BL.


----------



## Blackout621

guys add me on BL

Prepare_4_Pwnage


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Happened to me yesterday when I was on TS3 with nvidiaftw12 and inf3ction--lost an entire round where I was in total beast mode. Right as the enemy tix hit 0 and the music came up my game froze and I got no stats or game history for it. It's a rare bug but it's happened to me maybe 3 times out of 500+ hours played.
> If you really want those points get on EA support chat or have them call you. That's what they get paid for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note: "The World's Slowest Hard Drive" is dying it seems. Got a nice buzzing sound coming from my HDD this morning.


I sure will contact EA. I need all the points and kills I can get being a rookie in BF3. I had a pretty decent number of kills, too.

Thanks...A


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> guys add me on BL
> Prepare_4_Pwnage


added.


----------



## [email protected]

I wonder if the DLC is this weekend or is it later the week in June? Looking forward to play the brand new maps. Especially this fall and winter.


----------



## Caz

^^^June 11

http://bf3blog.com/2012/05/battlefield-3-close-quarters-coming-june-1-priced-at-15/


----------



## Fr0sty

it wont come on sale this week because theres no mention of it on origin


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epic sauce as always


haha, These guys seem to have a sense of the REAL pulse of the community. I like how the noob's noobishness was carrying over to the admin. Like they were related or the admin had caught the "noob" virus.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Yeah, the M com dog tags I work so hard last night to unlock and some weapon service stars are missing. Hopefully they have dispatched a highly pack of trained monkeys to fix it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Yeah, the M com dog tags I work so hard last night to unlock and some weapon service stars are missing. Hopefully they have dispatched a highly pack of trained monkeys to fix it.


They do have a notice on BL that says they are working on it... probably got spammed with questions/concerns about it. Seems like every thing DICE implements ends up in a firestorm. Patch game = break game, introduce bugs, community rages. Double exp weekend (2nd attempt) = stats don't count, community rages. lol...


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Fr0sty

played a couple rounds of tdm today.. and 1 round wasnt registered... gg dice .. gg


----------



## Faster_is_better

Just played about 3 rounds of BFBC2. Wow, that game is sooooo slow lol. 2nd game I was called a hacker rofl, it seems way easier than BF3, all the movements are like slowmotion, so its not to hard to get a bead on someone...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey crashdummy35 i added you in BL.










We have a good group: Precision_PC, nvidiftw12, fr0sty, scutzi128, TerrabyteX, BaconStripps, inf3ction, JAMMON, TheYonderGod--if you have TeamSpeak3 even better. We may not be the best but we sure make some noise some days.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> guys add me on BL
> Prepare_4_Pwnage












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I sure will contact EA. I need all the points and kills I can get being a rookie in BF3. I had a pretty decent number of kills, too.
> Thanks...A


I had a "call back" when I was having issues with Origin itself and the guy I talked to was really cool. Actually stayed on the phone with me while I worked through his list of fixes, then asked for my address and sent me a free BF3 poster. Good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> played a couple rounds of tdm today.. and 1 round wasnt registered... gg dice .. gg


I figured a good stress reliever when things like this happen, brother: I sit back and give BL the finger for a second and I feel better.









Edit: @ redalert:







Hmmm. Makes sense.


----------



## Krazee

I may start playing a bit more and more, Diablo3 is addicting but playing solo is so so.


----------



## redalert

What I noticed with the stats not showing up on your profile is if you play more than 1 round on a server, stats dont seem to update. I kept switching to a different server after each round and it seemed to update the stats alot more often. I unlock the flash suppressor 3 times yesterday for the AEK I only had about 40 kills with it until yesterday.

GJ Dice


----------



## Da1Nonly

CRASHDUMMY35!

I see you on all the time, we should team up one day.


----------



## redalert

I was on a youtube video last night with rivalxfactor and in the same squad I was 2nd on our team


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I may start playing a bit more and more, Diablo3 is addicting but playing solo is so so.


add some friends and play with them on teamspeak

i mean on diablo 3 not bf3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> CRASHDUMMY35!
> I see you on all the time, we should team up one day.












crashdummy35 is always willing to be the...crashdummy, lol and help out a friend in need.


----------



## kcuestag

Stopped playing Battlefield 3 for some Day Z on Arma II Operation Arrowhead.









Can't wait to Close Quarters, hopefully next week it should be releasing on PS3 and the next one on PC.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crashdummy35 is always willing to be the...crashdummy, lol and help out a friend in need.


never forget

the defibs can kill


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Your video, SOMEHOW, got me to this. This is on a clean install, so no cookies to know what I watch. Weird.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> never forget
> the defibs can kill


Along with the repair tool, one of my favorite weapons.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your video, SOMEHOW, got me to this. This is on a clean install, so no cookies to know what I watch. Weird.
Click to expand...

hahahahahhaa


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Also, is there a way to backup BF3? This whole, 5GB of patches from retail is annoying....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> never forget
> the defibs can kill


I got my 1st one today except I wasnt trying to, I was trying to revive a teammate in TDM and enemy spawned next to me and I zapped him.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I got my 1st one today except I wasnt trying to, I was trying to revive a teammate in TDM and enemy spawned next to me and I zapped him.


the first one is always the most satisfying.. but then again each of the ones i had were special

i just wished dice would have created a dogtag for the defib kills









or at least a service star for defib kills


----------



## Methodical

They took away my rank and about 35K points today and if you add what was taken on Monday that's about 70K points. Now, as you can see, I need to get 95K to get to the next rank. I spoke with EA and they said that DICE is working on a fix, which I now see on the Battle log page. OK done ranting back to war I guess.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> never forget
> the defibs can kill


I actually got 2 in a game the other day. My first. Figured out what I was doing wrong (wormholewizard told me) I was trying to rapid fire the paddles instead of just holding down LEFT mouse button. Such a noob...









I'm done with those Injectors. Seems they are giving me a lot of trouble here lately. Went back and read this BF3 on a GTX 460 and I don't know who says they ran those settings but, I'm calling b$. No way my 460 can do Ultra and I'm only at 1440 x 900. They must be talking about SP.

Might actually have to join the 20th Century here soon. This rig is definitely showing it's age now.

Edit: @Methodical Wow that sux, bro. Go take your anger out on unsuspecting players now. Hopefully they fix this soon.


----------



## croy




----------



## kcuestag

Posted already, great video though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I actually got 2 in a game the other day. My first. Figured out what I was doing wrong (wormholewizard told me) I was trying to rapid fire the paddles instead of just holding down LEFT mouse button. Such a noob...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done with those Injectors. Seems they are giving me a lot of trouble here lately. Went back and read this BF3 on a GTX 460 and I don't know who says they ran those settings but, I'm calling b$. No way my 460 can do Ultra and I'm only at 1440 x 900. They must be talking about SP.
> Might actually have to join the 20th Century here soon. This rig is definitely showing it's age now.
> Edit: @Methodical Wow that sux, bro. Go take your anger out on unsuspecting players now. Hopefully they fix this soon.


Yeah my 460 could just barely do Ultra at 1280x1024 (about the same number of pixels as 1440x900) on single player. In MP it was _playable_ at high but I played at mostly medium with a few high settings to get around 60 fps minimum, then I got my 1080p monitor and now I play at low/medium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*


That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> Along with the repair tool, one of my favorite weapons.


My favorite thing to do is disable a tank with an RPG/SMAW then rushing the tank and finishing it off with the repair torch. Makes you feel epic


----------



## OverClocker55

I tweaked my FXAA What do you guys think?


----------



## Desert Rat

Hi guys!
Im a BF3 noob and have a few questions. Are you guys using a joystick for flying? I tried ussing WASD + arrows+ mouse but I only have 2 hands, lol. Its not going well at all







. Also, are the expansion packs any good and worth buying?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Most of us just you m+kb, but some do fly with joystick/xbox controller. Also, if you use the mouse the arrow keys are not needed and vise-versa. I find that heli flying is best with the mouse, and jet is better with a joystick/xbox controller.

Back to Karkand might be worth buying, just so you can join servers that run those maps. ATM I don't feel like giving dice and ea a damn dime so I probably wouldn't. :sozo:


----------



## Nocturin

I use just the keyboard to fly jets and MAV, and kb+m to fly helos


----------



## TheYonderGod

I fly the heli with my keyboard only with default keybindings and jets w/ mouse/keyboard with modified keybinds... WASD for pitch up/down/ roll left/right, mouse also for pitch up/down and for yaw, spacebar for accelerate and alt for brake.

I suck at flying, but changing my jet keys to that helped a little bit, I got that from one of Lvlcap's videos.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I fly the heli with my keyboard only with default keybindings and jets w/ mouse/keyboard with modified keybinds... WASD for pitch up/down/left/right, mouse also for pitch up/down and for yaw, spacebar for accelerate and alt for brake.
> I suck at flying, but changing my jet keys to that helped a little bit, I got that from one of Lvlcap's videos.


link the vid?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I fly the heli with my keyboard only with default keybindings and jets w/ mouse/keyboard with modified keybinds... WASD for pitch up/down/left/right, mouse also for pitch up/down and for yaw, spacebar for accelerate and alt for brake.
> I suck at flying, but changing my jet keys to that helped a little bit, I got that from one of Lvlcap's videos.


Might have to try that. Too bad alt will soon be my ppt key.


----------



## Nocturin

your power point key?


----------



## Desert Rat

Thanks for the replies guys. I guess I just have to practice and learn a trick or two.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> your power point key?


lol that's how I read it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> link the vid?


I think it's this one but I didn't watch the whole thing to see if it is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAa43ZQEhOw&feature=plcp


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> your power point key?


Push to talk.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on a youtube video last night with rivalxfactor and in the same squad I was 2nd on our team


That guy is _really_ good. I've played against him, wormholewizard and protossmaster and got it handed to me each and every time. But playing against guys that good is a good way to see where you're at in the game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah my 460 could just barely do Ultra at 1280x1024 (about the same number of pixels as 1440x900) on single player. In MP it was _playable_ at high but I played at mostly medium with a few high settings to get around 60 fps minimum, then I got my 1080p monitor and now I play at low/medium.
> That. Was. Awesome.


I've tweaked all I can: control panel, in-game and Ultra anything (even just 1 setting) gives me absolutely unplayable games in MP. It's cool though. Casual settings are all HIGH, aa x4, af x16, no AO, post aa off and motion blur off. If I've got that Rambo itch I'll go first 2 settings low, the rest medium, aa x4, af x16 and no ao--makes it easier to see without all that dust or rain everywhere.

I payed with Da1Nonly yesterday and I barely learned that the BL voice chat works in-game... I was like


----------



## TheYonderGod

That was weird, my brother-in-law and I were playing together on lan and we both randomly crashed within 30 seconds of each other. It wasn't even the same type of crash, his game just froze, I got a BSOD.

Edit: Lulz, we won 9 games in a row and then when we crashed our team lost


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That was weird, my brother-in-law and I were playing together on lan and we both randomly crashed within 30 seconds of each other. It wasn't even the same type of crash, his game just froze, I got a BSOD.


This happened to our group a few days ago during that one match with some peeps on TS.

Server glitched (was in the middle of a re-spawn which is why I think it didn't effected me) and two of my peeps on TS games chrashed within 10 seconds of each other.

It was a very odd occurrence, but BF3 was the cause, not your system(s)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This happened to our group a few days ago during that one match with some peeps on TS.
> Server glitched (was in the middle of a re-spawn which is why I think it didn't effected me) and two of my peeps on TS games chrashed within 10 seconds of each other.
> It was a very odd occurrence, but BF3 was the cause, not your system(s)


Indeed. I was about to mention this or another incidence. I remember one where terrabyteX blackscreened and couldn't get it to come back, I had the same problem, and someone else (was that you noct?) had their display drivers crash. Was so weird.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I tweaked my FXAA What do you guys think?


too much blueness.. ohh wait nevermind its from the game itself

LOL


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Indeed. I was about to mention this or another incidence. I remember one where terrabyteX blackscreened and couldn't get it to come back, I had the same problem, and someone else (was that you noct?) had their display drivers crash. Was so weird.


Might've been. Mine crashes to a red and blue "overlay" and I've got to restart the computer to get my screen back.

Fr0sty and I have also gotten the never ending loading screen of death at the same time, multiple times on the same server.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> too much blueness.. ohh wait nevermind its from the game itself
> LOL


That's what I thought too. Then I realized I can't see much of a difference because of all the bloom.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Indeed. I was about to mention this or another incidence. I remember one where terrabyteX blackscreened and couldn't get it to come back, I had the same problem, and someone else (was that you noct?) had their display drivers crash. Was so weird.


yes his system doesnt crash with any other games.. so yes its deffinatly bf3


----------



## crashdummy35

Crashed twice yesterday playing with Da1Nonly. One of them was that hard lock and another that infinite loading screen.

Backed down on my clocks and voltages, re-Primed my rig, re-installed display drivers, removed my FXAA Injector--any problems from here-on-out I'm blaming squarely on the game itself.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Crashed twice yesterday playing with Da1Nonly. One of them was that hard lock and another that infinite loading screen.
> Backed down on my clocks and voltages, re-Primed my rig, re-installed display drivers, removed my FXAA Injector--any problems from here-on-out I'm blaming squarely on the game itself.


You didn't need to go through all of that, we know it's the game, but it's good to remove variables from the equation







.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You didn't need to go through all of that, we know it's the game, but it's good to remove variables from the equation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I dunno. I haven't crashed in months.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Crashed twice yesterday playing with Da1Nonly. One of them was that hard lock and another that infinite loading screen.
> Backed down on my clocks and voltages, re-Primed my rig, re-installed display drivers, removed my FXAA Injector--any problems from here-on-out I'm blaming squarely on the game itself.


i've had those hardlock problems and im totally 100% stock...

yes its the game


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I dunno. I haven't crashed in months.


lulz(image fr0sty's voice), I crashed twice week and I only played for about 3-4 hours.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Guess I'm just lucky. And btw, I always imagine LOL in fr0sty's voice.


----------



## grunion

1 crash in 90+ hours....
Of course I was pace for my best round ever!!!!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> We are aware that some players are experiencing a problem where their in-game stats and experience are not being recognized towards their progression on Battlelog or in-game. While we are working to resolve this issue we have also identified what can cause this problem to occur.
> 
> This issue only affects games in which a player uses the FAMAS weapon. In any game where the FAMAS is used there is a chance that player stats and experience will not be recognized after the game. We are temporarily recommending that players avoid using the FAMAS and spread the word to fellow players to avoid the problems this error can cause.
> 
> This advisory and problem are temporary and we expect to have them soon. Thank you for your patience.


Quote from battlefields facebook page.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We are aware that some players are experiencing a problem where their in-game stats and experience are not being recognized towards their progression on Battlelog or in-game. While we are working to resolve this issue we have also identified what can cause this problem to occur.
> 
> *This issue only affects games in which a player uses the FAMAS weapon. In any game where the FAMAS* is used there is a chance that player stats and experience will not be recognized after the game. We are temporarily recommending that players avoid using the FAMAS and spread the word to fellow players to avoid the problems this error can cause.
> 
> This advisory and problem are temporary and we expect to have them soon. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from battlefields facebook page.
Click to expand...

Whelp, cat's out of the bed now.

I'm not actually seeing nearly as much FAMAS use post-patch.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We are aware that some players are experiencing a problem where their in-game stats and experience are not being recognized towards their progression on Battlelog or in-game. While we are working to resolve this issue we have also identified what can cause this problem to occur.
> 
> This issue only affects games in which a player uses the FAMAS weapon. In any game where the FAMAS is used there is a chance that player stats and experience will not be recognized after the game. We are temporarily recommending that players avoid using the FAMAS and spread the word to fellow players to avoid the problems this error can cause.
> 
> This advisory and problem are temporary and we expect to have them soon. Thank you for your patience.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote from battlefields facebook page.
Click to expand...

lol seriously? Famas = new BF3 virus, side effects including: loss of stats in games where Famas is being used...

GG Dice

You have to hand it to them, some of these bugs are pretty "creative" hahahaha

Start joining servers with a Famas + rail + Dart = epic grief
(dunno if Famas actually has underslung rail, but if so...)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So guys. Do terrible in a game, just pull out the famas! Problem auto-solved. No stats saved. This is like the alt+f4 of bf2.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> lulz(image fr0sty's voice), I crashed twice week and I only played for about 3-4 hours.


i hope its not one of those bromance thingy

otherwise its all good LULz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So guys. Do terrible in a game, just pull out the famas! Problem auto-solved. No stats saved. This is like the alt+f4 of bf2.


this made me lol with that same teamspeak LOL


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hope its not one of those bromance thingy
> otherwise its all good LULz
> this made me lol with that same teamspeak LOL


Dude I'm so past the bromance stage. I'm full on hearted (<3) with you.

<3

lulz


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Had some decent games tonight









Was commented on my heli skills


----------



## norrisninja

Any word on when Close Quarters is being released?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> Any word on when Close Quarters is being released?


We will know next week, probably June 4th for PS3 and June 11th for PC.


----------



## norrisninja

AWESOME looks like a great DLC thanks mate


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We will know next week, probably June 4th for PS3 and June 11th for PC.


remember if you buy premium you get 2 weeks in advance before those who buy the dlc only.. so we might get it on june 4th if we buy the premium.. LOL + we will be tight with the server bouncers

LOLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Dude I'm so past the bromance stage. I'm full on hearted (<3) with you.
> <3
> lulz


LOL

dont know what to say to that


----------



## norrisninja

What is this whole premium thing?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> What is this whole premium thing?


a way to milk more out of the game


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> a way to milk more out of the game


I don't think it's that bad to be honest... if you only want 2 of the 3 DLC's thats fine buy the ones you want for full price... if you want them all get a discount with the package deal along with early access.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I don't think it's that bad to be honest... if you only want 2 of the 3 DLC's thats fine buy the ones you want for full price... if you want them all get a discount with the package deal along with early access.


I don't want them all but I haven't payed for vanilla. Don't have B2K so if I can afford it I'm going to get erraything.

But I want to buy a 3930k for 200$ in june, so I'm hoping I can work the OT to get the CPU and Premium.


----------



## Krazee

Ur CPU is good enough, y the upgrade?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ur CPU is good enough, y the upgrade?


I originally wanted the 3930k for my rig, but had to cut funds at the last minute. A 3930K for $200 is a deal that is too good to pass up







.

My step-son's computer is on the fritz. All I need to build a new system is a CPU, MB, Case, and PSU. If I can get those parts over the next 6 months or so, I'll have two computers that will last me for awhile, the SB-E system even more so







.

So, not an upgrade per-se, a seperate computer build







.


----------



## BeardedJesus

I'll post this right here







Some well needed changes. Wouldn't have known about this if it wasn't for Kcuestag









http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I'll post this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some well needed changes. Wouldn't have known about this if it wasn't for Kcuestag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/


Quote:


> We are very happy to present the contents of our next Battlefield 3 game update! This is a big one, rolling out June 4-5. Read on for the full details, including a solution to the *M26 dart issue, reduced suppression*, and the introduction of colorblind support on console.


----------



## Nocturin

Full quote for everyone. That's bearded.

imaginary rep to you and kue!
Quote:


> Improved VTOL fighter jet (F35) performance
> Based on community feedback, we have improved the performance of the F35 in Back to Karkand to better match that of the SU35, particularly when it comes to turning speed.
> 
> FULL JUNE ("MULTIPLAYER UPDATE 3″) CHANGE LIST BELOW
> Vehicle related changes
> > Tweaked the F35 handling to more closely resemble that of the SU35 (see above).
> > Jet & helicopter ECM Jammer should now deflect missiles more reliably when it is active.
> > Fixed an issue where vehicles wouldn't spawn if their intended space was occupied by a deployable gadget. The vehicle will now spawn as intended and the gadget will be destroyed in the process.
> > Fixed AA missiles not doing damage to vehicles moving at very high speeds.
> > Reduced the direct damage from unguided Javelins to require better side hits for a 1 hit disable. This was previously too forgiving and easy to accomplish.
> > Removed the direct damage from aircraft launched guided missiles. Players will need to have laser designated targets for full effectiveness.
> > Adjusted the helicopter rockets to their original prepatch damage value against armored vehicles. This is a reduction; a revert of a knock on effect that was introduced accidentally.
> > Fixed the US Tank Guided Shell doing the reverse damage values when guided and unguided.
> > Adjusted the M224 mortar damage against vehicles. Some tweaks and adjustments in a previous update accidentally increased its effectiveness greater than intended.
> > Increased the range on the AA guns so they can reach vehicles hovering at the maximum height in select maps.
> > Replaced the VDV buggy on Gulf of Oman (Back to Karkand) with the DPV buggy for both teams at the City flag.
> > Fixed a bug where some vehicle unlocks were still enabled after the player left the vehicle.
> 
> Soldier and gadget related changes
> > Reduced the inaccuracy added when in suppression. There is still an enhanced suppression compared to the initial state in the game, but the effect is now less than it was in the last patch (see above).
> > Reduced input lag for gamepads/joysticks on all platforms. Aiming as a soldier when using a gamepad or joystick should now be more responsive.
> > Tweaked the deploy times on gadgets to be faster to deploy in high stress combat situations.
> > Greatly improved the responsiveness when deploying a bipod when going prone and shortly after moving. The bipod deploy should no longer abort if the player deploys the bipod immediately after stopping.
> > Fixed bug where you couldn't deploy the mortar anywhere on Grand Bazaar.
> > When changing the accessories of a weapon in the Customize screen, the weapon previously selected in the Deploy screen will now automatically be selected when entering the Accessories screen.
> > Increased the effectiveness of the Aim Assist at close range. Testing in Close Quarters proved our current assist to be inadequate in tight quarters. This is a global change, and will improve the effectiveness of Aim Assist for all modes and maps. Aim Assist over distance is still significantly less effective. This is console only, as Aim Assist is not present on PC. If you prefer, you can also turn it off on console.
> > Players will now spawn on the Radio Beacon looking in the same direction the Beacon is facing. The Beacon always faces in the direction the player is facing when it is planted. Previously the Beacon's direction had no impact on the player's spawn direction.
> > The Spawn Preview camera on the Spawn Beacon has been updated to better reflect the direction the player will be looking when he spawns.
> > 40mm smoke now stays longer again.
> > Tweaked some tracers on sniper rounds to have better visibility at range (the tracers are smaller).
> > Tweaked the flashlight so it is less blinding at the edge of the screen.
> > Fixed bug where you couldn't pick up your deployed gadgets after being revived.
> 
> Weapons related changes
> > Fixed a bug where Heavy Barrels and Underslung Shotguns could be over powered. (This is the so called M26 dart issue, see above)
> > All semi-automatic sniper rifles now properly have shorter range when using a suppressor.
> > The L96 now properly shoots where the iron sights are aimed. The position was previously offset.
> > The SKS now has the proper damage values when using a suppressor. The damage was previously too low at close range.
> > Slightly reduced the suppression effect of SKS rounds.
> > Decreased the long range damage of the SKS to highlight its close to medium range role.
> > Slightly decreased the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty on the M4A1 to bring it in line with other guns.
> > Slightly increased the foregrip aimed accuracy penalty on the SCAR-H to bring it in line with other guns.
> > Reduced some of the vertical recoil and zoomed accuracy penalties added to the FAMAS in the previous update.
> > F2000 foregrip accuracy penalty reduced and recoil reduction bonus increased.
> > AEK971 foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> > SG553 foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> > FAMAS foregrip recoil reduction bonus increased.
> > Fixed the M416's M26 with Flechettes not having a name in the kill log.
> > Fixed so all clip based LMGs have Extended Mags as an available unlock.
> > All semi-automatic shotguns now fire at 220rpm. There was previously simply a small difference between them, whereas now they have different pellet counts instead of rates of fire.
> > Improved the recoil and accuracy of the M26 to match the 870.
> > Reduced the impact suppression has on shotguns. Shotguns are still affected by Suppression but it should no longer significantly impact their accuracy from the hip as it previously did.
> > The 870's pump speed has been increased slightly from 0.55 seconds to 0.48 seconds. The empty reload time for the 870 has also been reduced slightly.
> > Improved the accuracy of aimed shotguns when on the move.
> > The Saiga's recoil has been reduced.
> > The M1014 now fires 10 projectiles. The other semi auto shotguns have 9 pellets, and since the M1014 has a lower mag size and a slower reload it now fires 10 pellets to give it some edge.
> > The USAS-12 now fires 7 projectiles.
> > The MK3A1 now fires 8 projectiles.
> > Fixed so the weapon's fire mode is saved between spawns.
> 
> Miscellaneous changes
> > Added colorblind option for consoles (see above).
> > Added colorblind icon for squad leader (all formats).
> > Added the option for console server admins to show a symbol in the server browser signifying custom rules are in effect (see above).
> > Fixed an issue where footsteps couldn't be heard behind you.
> > Fixed so that the arming of an M-COM station will not be cancelled if you look at a dropped weapon.
> > Fixed exploit where you could teleport to the AA gun on carriers by firing an EOD bot at its door.
> > Fixed co-op ammo HUD not showing on first enter.
> > Fixed so you get prompted if you really want to switch team when pressing the Switch team button.
> > Fixed so that Assignments are being correctly sorted on the My Soldier\Assignments screen.
> > Fixed issue with commorose not working on soldiers in vehicles (PC).
> > Added blinking capture point icons in the 3D HUD, and added blinking neutral icons in objectives bar.
> > Composed a more informative error message for when a console player attempts to rent a server in a location where there are currently no servers available.
> > Fix for dog tag icons in the My Soldier/Assignments screen appearing slightly stretched.
> > Fixed some tracers appearing behind the soldier or vehicle that fired them.
> > Potential random audio crash fix.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I'll post this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some well needed changes. Wouldn't have known about this if it wasn't for Kcuestag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/


Nice! I see lots of good stuff in there. Now suppression won't be so out of hand (hopefully).


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We are very happy to present the contents of our next Battlefield 3 game update! This is a big one, rolling out June 4-5. Read on for the full details, including a solution to the *M26 dart issue, reduced suppression*, and the introduction of colorblind support on console.
Click to expand...

read it more carefully... the suppresion nerf isnt that strong
Quote:


> > Reduced the inaccuracy added when in suppression. *There is still an enhanced suppression compared to the initial state in the game,* but the effect is now less than it was in the last patch (see above).


so what they are saying is.. your gun will still be innacurate but we toned it down just a bit to make you believe we care about the game

ohh btw i got my first error 37 in d3 today LOL







not a virgin anymore


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> read it more carefully... the suppresion nerf isnt that strong
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> > Reduced the inaccuracy added when in suppression. *There is still an enhanced suppression compared to the initial state in the game,* but the effect is now less than it was in the last patch (see above).
> 
> 
> 
> so what they are saying is.. your gun will still be innacurate but we toned it down just a bit to make you believe we care about the game
> ohh btw i got my first error 37 in d3 today LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a virgin anymore
Click to expand...

Yea I know. Any amount is better than what it's got now. Hopefully it's noticable. I'll know the first battle and if I can make out outlines of enemies, I will be happy







. Right now they're just blurs.

I got myself a guest pass to use this weekend, I wonder what the limitations are.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yea I know. Any amount is better than what it's got now. Hopefully it's noticable. I'll know the first battle and if I can make out outlines of enemies, I will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Right now they're just blurs.
> I got myself a guest pass to use this weekend, I wonder what the limitations are.


level 15 i think for guest pass

but its good enough to ge the gist of how good or bad diablo is


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> level 15 i think for guest pass
> but its good enough to ge the gist of how good or bad diablo is


i had a decent time during the open beta, but didn't play past the first few dungeons, so we will see









maybe some of you can start some new toons to give me the proper "experience"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> i had a decent time during the open beta, but didn't play past the first few dungeons, so we will see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe some of you can start some new toons to give me the proper "experience"


yeah sure

just started my witch doctor today and its allready at level 14 LOL

in just 4 hours of slow gameplay


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> We will know next week, probably June 4th for PS3 and June 11th for PC.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I'll post this right here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some well needed changes. Wouldn't have known about this if it wasn't for Kcuestag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/


Patch is giving me high hopes again. Looks good.

Weps Fire Mode Now Saved : Check
DART : Check
Suppression : Check
ECM Jammer fix : Check
Weapons/Accessories Choosing Screen Tweaked : Check
Tanks No Longer Made Of cardboard : Check

*Foregrip is fixed!!!!* Well, somewhat fixed. M16A3 all day for me so I'm cool with these changes. Can get my F2000 back into action.


----------



## Faster_is_better

BF3 Tactics by Jackfrags. Interesting video, if anyone wants to try it and comment in here about its effectiveness. It sounds like a solid way to get better.


----------



## Fr0sty

dont forget.. teamspeak is open even if you play bf3 and we play d3








come on guys


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont forget.. teamspeak is open even if you play bf3 and we play d3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys


Yea. jake gets kinda angry when we get all squady and communicating all proper though







. But that's why there's dedicated BF3 and D3 chats








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> BF3 Tactics by Jackfrags. Interesting video, if anyone wants to try it and comment in here about its effectiveness. It sounds like a solid way to get better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


@2:40 on with the two guys on the island, how the hector did he hit those guys? I barely noticed them, he fires one burst and kills him.









How is this guy seeing people this quickly? This guy is good. If I was alone I would so talk to myself.

Suppression blurs my screen so much that I can't decipher anyone.

edit: speaking of, I haven't gotten a weapon medal since the patch.

god I hate supression.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yea. jake gets kinda angry when we get all squady and communicating all proper though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But that's why there's dedicated BF3 and D3 chats


join teamspeak and i'll join your chat from time to time and so on

remember you can't get enough of my evil laugh or something


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> join teamspeak and i'll join your chat from time to time and so on
> remember you can't get enough of my evil laugh or something


lulz.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:



> > Adjusted the helicopter rockets to their original prepatch damage value against armored vehicles. This is a reduction; a revert of a knock on effect that was introduced accidentally.


:sozo: They were fine before!


----------



## pc-illiterate

anyone going to be playing around 5 or so ? im going to change up some case fans. i need to get this ssd in but i dont want to wait for all the installs.
god im so impatient....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> anyone going to be playing around 5 or so ? im going to change up some case fans. i need to get this ssd in but i dont want to wait for all the installs.
> god im so impatient....


windows takes 10 minutes to install from USB stick onto an SSD. You'll be fine. I'll be on much later tonight, id in my sig.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> windows takes 10 minutes to install from USB stick onto an SSD. You'll be fine. I'll be on much later tonight, id in my sig.


edit: it took me about 30m to download bf3, so back-it-up if you dont have a good ISP.

edit edit:

it's double post day on OCN!










not fixing this one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont forget.. teamspeak is open even if you play bf3 and we play d3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on guys
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. jake gets kinda angry when we get all squady and communicating all proper though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But that's why there's dedicated BF3 and D3 chats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> BF3 Tactics by Jackfrags. Interesting video, if anyone wants to try it and comment in here about its effectiveness. It sounds like a solid way to get better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @2:40 on with the two guys on the island, how the hector did he hit those guys? I barely noticed them, he fires one burst and kills him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is this guy seeing people this quickly? This guy is good. If I was alone I would so talk to myself.
> 
> Suppression blurs my screen so much that I can't decipher anyone.
> 
> edit: speaking of, I haven't gotten a weapon medal since the patch.
> 
> god I hate supression.
Click to expand...

He is definitely good, check out his channel for all around ownage. One of his latest vids is a 128/22 TDM game in HC, with a G3, he pulls of so many long shots (I consider them long for the G3 at least). Basically, I want his hit detection lol, seems like his bullets actually hit where he aims. I don't consider the G3 as long range at all, and full auto the spray seems pretty wide to me, but you can see in his video he can full auto at long distance and still get the hits and the kills.

Also those snipers, all he had was headshots, so if he was dead on they were going down fast.


----------



## CallsignVega

DICE is hilarious. Half this new patch is undoing all the garbage that they did last patch. Glad to see the game going in a better direction.


----------



## 8564dan

Just had something weird happen. I played BF3 earlier on today and my FPS were fine, I put the computer to sleep (which I never normally do) for a few hours and then come back to play again....only this time my FPS had dropped like half. To get my FPS back up to normal I had to restart my computer. Any ideas as to why?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> DICE is hilarious. Half this new patch is undoing all the garbage that they did last patch. Glad to see the game going in a better direction.


Hey at least it looks they're balancing the rifles (M4A1, AEK, F2000...).

Hopefully I'll get to use the AEK again more often, it was my favorite gun until they made it quite unusable.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Well, half of the stuff on the last patch list was a lie, and then there was so much stuff not on the patch list that they patched and was bad. this time I hope there is lots of stuff not on the patch list that is good.


----------



## vinton13

Is it just me or does the screen blink for a split second when you die?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Is it just me or does the screen blink for a split second when you die?


I have the same thing..


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Hey at least it looks they're balancing the rifles (M4A1, AEK, F2000...).
> Hopefully I'll get to use the AEK again more often, it was my favorite gun until they made it quite unusable.


aek unusable?

its one of those guns that never got nerfed or we never felt the effect of it


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> aek unusable?
> its one of those guns that never got nerfed or we never felt the effect of it


^ it did get nerfed a little bit but it is FAR from unusable. I would almost say it's OP at close-medium range.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> ^ it did get nerfed a little bit but it is FAR from unusable. I would almost say it's OP at close-medium range.


I agree, I got a 120-40 match on metro just after the patch(with flashlight, kobra RDS and foregrip), it can absolutely dominate if you use it right.


----------



## Blackout621

So the G36c isn't going to be tweaked at all? What a shame. I loved that gun pre-patch and now it's crap.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> He is definitely good, check out his channel for all around ownage. One of his latest vids is a 128/22 TDM game in HC, with a G3, he pulls of so many long shots (I consider them long for the G3 at least). *Basically, I want his hit detection* lol, seems like his bullets actually hit where he aims. I don't consider the G3 as long range at all, and full auto the spray seems pretty wide to me, but you can see in his video he can full auto at long distance and still get the hits and the kills.
> Also those snipers, all he had was headshots, so if he was dead on they were going down fast.


This is what I don't understand. What's wrong with my system(along with others) that I can continuously get these hit register issues. Why aren't we seeing similar things when these youtubers play?

Just last night, nvidiafta, infection, crashdummy and I were playing:

I counted a half dozen headshot animations that didn't register after a couple of body shots, another half dozen times when I shot first, on target, and died with one shot. This was over 1 night of play and if I wasn't having so much fun with my sqaudmates I would of played something else.

The G3A3 is a beast at all ranges because of it's 34dmg per bullet opposed to the 25(?) of the other ARs. I can't wait till they fix the DART glitch so I can play with it again







.

I've got about 104 hours in this game. 98 of them were pre-patch. I don't see myself hitting 200 hours.

God I hope CQ release rollback a lot of changes. I *explicative* hate supression. It's ruined the game for me. So many times last night I was scoped on target, released a burst and nothing happened. Then I died.

If it wasn't for you guys making the game fun, I wouldn't even consider purchasing premium.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is what I don't understand. What's wrong with my system(along with others) that I can continuously get these hit register issues. Why aren't we seeing similar things when these youtubers play?
> Just last night, nvidiafta, infection, crashdummy and I were playing:
> I counted a half dozen headshot animations that didn't register after a couple of body shots, another half dozen times when I shot first, on target, and died with one shot. This was over 1 night of play and if I wasn't having so much fun with my sqaudmates I would of played something else.
> The G3A3 is a beast at all ranges because of it's 34dmg per bullet opposed to the 25(?) of the other ARs. I can't wait till they fix the DART glitch so I can play with it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've got about 104 hours in this game. 98 of them were pre-patch. I don't see myself hitting 200 hours.
> God I hope CQ release rollback a lot of changes. I *explicative* hate supression. It's ruined the game for me. So many times last night I was scoped on target, released a burst and nothing happened. Then I died.
> If it wasn't for you guys making the game fun, I wouldn't even consider purchasing premium.


Wait, so let me get this straight.. you've only put 6 hours into the game the past 1+ month?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Wait, so let me get this straight.. you've only put 6 hours into the game the past 1+ month?


About, yup. I may be off by few hours or so, but I used to play 6-8 rounds a night, even if my friends weren't on, on 600+ ticket servers.

Now I open BL, check to see who's playing, open up TS to see who's playing, and if no one is, I don't play.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Wait, so let me get this straight.. you've only put 6 hours into the game the past 1+ month?
> 
> 
> 
> About, yup. I may be off by few hours or so, but I used to play 6-8 rounds a night, even if my friends weren't on, on 600+ ticket servers.
> 
> Now I open BL, check to see who's playing, open up TS to see who's playing, and if no one is, I don't play.
Click to expand...

You hit the BF3 wall?







My playtime went down quite a lot since about 3-4 weeks ago. I was just getting bored before that big patch that introduced suppression. Then it was interesting and new again after that, until I got used to those tweaks, now I'm bored of it again. Mostly only fun when I can get into a squad with some people on my friends list that actually use teamwork and voice comms.

In that TDM he had around 40 ping, which is decently low but I wouldn't think ping has THAT huge of a difference on accuracy/hit registry. Maybe it is everything.. I dunno. I know I can do pretty well in a server if I'm at 50-60 ping, anything above that and my performance suffers. A few servers I can manage into the 20-30s, and those are quite nice and smooth, but I'm not sure how much it matters for hit registry. Hardly ever in a server with that low of ping to test it.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So the G36c isn't going to be tweaked at all? What a shame. I loved that gun pre-patch and now it's crap.


Agree. Both the G36C and MG36 needed some love and got none. I think the MG36 is getting the extended mag back but what good is that when the gun's bullet spread is so gawd awful..?

Someone at DICE must really hate those guns.

On a side note: anyone using TS3 _DO NOT_ enable the DX Overlay Plug In because it will prevent the game from loading.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Agree. Both the G36C and MG36 needed some love and got none. I think the MG36 is getting the extended mag back but what good is that when the gun's bullet spread is so gawd awful..?
> Someone at DICE must really hate those guns.
> On a side note: anyone using TS3 _DO NOT_ enable the DX Overlay Plug In because it will prevent the game from loading.


Is that what happening last night?

I didn't even know they had an overlay.


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah, I had re-enabled it along with my BF3 theme for TS3 and forgot about it. As soon as I disabled it (DX Overlay) the games started loading.

The overlay is useless, actually. I forgot why I even re-enabled it


----------



## wrigleyvillain

For the people asking/wondering about "backing up" the game so as not to have to download and/or patch it again--you should be able to just drag copy your folder somewhere and then back into Origin's game folder after a new Windows and Origin install. Just did this as got a new SSD and copied the folder from old drive and Origin saw it and "installed". Do essentially the same with "steamapps" folder, ftr.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Is it just me or does the screen blink for a split second when you die?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Is it just me or does the screen blink for a split second when you die?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same thing..
Click to expand...

Fix:

In your video settings, disable full screen mode, apply, then re-enable it and apply again.


----------



## OverClocker55

123


----------



## Bunnywinkles

You guys use the OCN teamspeak server? Get me the infos please?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> You guys use the OCN teamspeak server? Get me the infos please?


There is no OCN TeamSpeak Server. There is however a OCN Mumble server and the info is located on the front page of the site.
Quote:


> MUMBLE SERVER
> ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> You guys use the OCN teamspeak server? Get me the infos please?


OCN has no teamspeak. OCN has a mumble. It's info is:

adress: ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com

port: 16420

Most of the people here are on a non-OCN teamspeak.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I don't understand the 2 weeks early thing for battlefield premium, PS3 players are supposed to still get it 1 week early so is it..

PS3 premium players get it, then 2 weeks later all﻿ ps3 players, then 1 week later pc/xbox premium players get it, then finally 2 weeks later the rest of pc/xbox players get it?

Or Ps3 premium get it, 1 week later pc/xbox premium, 1 week later all ps3, 1 week later everyone else?

Either way non premium players have to wait like a month


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Almost 40k posts. And over 1mil views.


----------



## nvidiamd

Have they fixed the stats issue yet, b/c ive hit rank 39.....3 times in a row already


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiamd*
> 
> Have they fixed the stats issue yet, b/c ive hit rank 39.....3 times in a row already


The message that was on the top of the battlelog homepage the past 2 days is gone, so I'm guessing its fixed.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

It's working for me but don't know if the FAMAS still has influence on the stats, haven't seen anyone using it.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> About, yup. I may be off by few hours or so, but I used to play 6-8 rounds a night, even if my friends weren't on, on 600+ ticket servers.
> Now I open BL, check to see who's playing, open up TS to see who's playing, and if no one is, I don't play.


Dude our clan usualy play at around 4 or 5pm and 9-10pm UK time and we have our own ts server and battlefield 3 server, were all from either Ireland, Scotland or Wales and just enjoy a bit of banter. I'll send you the TS id later once I get home









All our info is on our site.
http://www.celtsclan.co.uk/

CeltS_Hobo add up if i havn't got you already


----------



## Frankrizzo

I am interested in knowing peoples favorite guns in the different classes. I still have mixed feelings on what my fav gun is an am COLONEL SERVICE STAR 29 ranked 74. I definaly like the m320 though


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Dude our clan usualy play at around 4 or 5pm and 9-10pm UK time and we have our own ts server and battlefield 3 server, were all from either Ireland, Scotland or Wales and just enjoy a bit of banter. I'll send you the TS id later once I get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All our info is on our site.
> http://www.celtsclan.co.uk/
> CeltS_Hobo add up if i havn't got you already


I don't know I would want to play with you guys. From the looks of your kdr, you are really good.


----------



## crashdummy35

Boatload of PB errors and kicks today for some reason...wth?

PB manually updated and everything....


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't know I would want to play with you guys. From the looks of your kdr, you are really good.


SPM > KDR This is BattleField.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't know I would want to play with you guys. From the looks of your kdr, you are really good.


Dude when we play together we don't play like a typical clan, we just have a bit of fun







I only joined a few months ago and they're all really friendly although even for me (from Ireland) I found some of the irish guys hard to understand lol If you go onto bf3stats.com and type in CeltS intto the search it will bring up all our clan members and to save you the time of checking through them we are extremely varied in terms of skill, level etc.

Btw dude whereabouts are you from??


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> SPM > KDR This is BattleField.


506 spm


----------



## nvidiaftw12

United States. Alabama to be specific.


----------



## BeardedJesus

I'm a lil drunk and its 3am here and can't be arsed googling it... whats the time difference between the UK and you so we can arrange a few games


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I'm a lil drunk and its 3am here and can't be arsed googling it... whats the time difference between the UK and you so we can arrange a few games


Around 6 hours difference.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Around 6 hours difference.


So it's like 9.25pm with you guys?? Whats your Bf3 id too the more the merrier in my friends list


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> So it's like 9.25pm with you guys?? Whats your Bf3 id too the more the merrier in my friends list


9:26, yes.

Mine is: fat_jet_dude


----------



## Bunnywinkles

Kills 1 502
Deaths 1 522
K/D Ratio 0.987

Soo close.

On a side note, I could really go for some Wyders Pear or raspberry cider right now


----------



## Slightly skewed

<---Owns DTF.

Oh god, I'm going to get it...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I am interested in knowing peoples favorite guns in the different classes. I still have mixed feelings on what my fav gun is an am COLONEL SERVICE STAR 29 ranked 74. I definaly like the m320 though


I usually get really upset when people use the M320. LOL

My favourites are still:

Assault: M16A3 (PKA 3.6 Zoom, Foregrip and Heavy Barrel)
Engineer: M4A1 (Same as above)
Support: I think the M240B but I dont play support often. (3.4x American sight, Bipod, Extra Magazine capacity)
Sniper: L96 or SV98 (8 times scope (Acog on HC)

Looks like in the update M4A1`accuracy with forgerip is gooing to be improved, so thats nice.









Edit: Im Bird 61 (rank 106)


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I usually get really upset when people use the M320. LOL
> My favourites are still:
> Assault: M16A3 (PKA 3.6 Zoom, Foregrip and Heavy Barrel)
> Engineer: M4A1 (Same as above)
> Support: I think the M240B but I dont play support often. (3.4x American sight, Bipod, Extra Magazine capacity)
> Sniper: L96 or SV98 (8 times scope (Acog on HC)
> Looks like in the update M4A1`accuracy with forgerip is gooing to be improved, so thats nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Im Bird 61 (rank 106)


Robbaz M320 smoke troll












I need to do that as well once I get around to playing BF3 again


----------



## nawon72

The admin of this server must have thought I had a radar always on hack or something because he banned me when i hit 50-2 with the M1014 on Noshahr Canals TDM. Most of my kills were by surprising the enemy, which I did by running around in the middle after hiding my MAV. But there were two others on my team who had a portable radar, so I pretty much knew where they were at all times. Maybe DICE should prevent the radars from stacking their temporary spotting effect.

And somehow I have over 100% accuracy with the M1014?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> The admin of this server must have thought I had a radar always on hack or something because he banned me when i hit 50-2 with the M1014 on Noshahr Canals TDM. Most of my kills were by surprising the enemy, which I did by running around in the middle after hiding my MAV. But there were two others on my team who had a portable radar, so I pretty much knew where they were at all times. Maybe DICE should prevent the radars from stacking their temporary spotting effect.
> 
> And somehow I have over 100% accuracy with the M1014?


I know when I've run up against someone using than weapon, it seems to be a one shot kill. I may have to give it a go at some point in time. It seems to be a beastly weapon. I recall when a player was running up some steps and I saw him before he saw me and began firing the machine gun at him and then he just pointed and bam - one shot and I was dead. Again that's beastly.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> The admin of this server must have thought I had a radar always on hack or something because he banned me when i hit 50-2 with the M1014 on Noshahr Canals TDM. Most of my kills were by surprising the enemy, which I did by running around in the middle after hiding my MAV. But there were two others on my team who had a portable radar, so I pretty much knew where they were at all times. Maybe DICE should prevent the radars from stacking their temporary spotting effect.
> 
> And somehow I have over 100% accuracy with the M1014?


you have over 100% accuracy because IIRC each pellet counts as 1 bullet.
So if multiple pellets hit the enemy thus you have over 100% accuracy


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Just had something weird happen. I played BF3 earlier on today and my FPS were fine, I put the computer to sleep (which I never normally do) for a few hours and then come back to play again....only this time my FPS had dropped like half. To get my FPS back up to normal I had to restart my computer. Any ideas as to why?


Are you running MSI Afterburner? I had a similar thing start happening a while ago. I had recently switched from EVGA Precision to afterburner. Would hit OC profile, play BF3, clock it back down and come back later same thing, unplayable framerates. Had to reboot. Eventually I realized the Afterburner was the only difference and turned it off. Problem gone.

Not sure what it was, but could be something similar for you.

Hope that helps.


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> I know when I've run up against someone using than weapon, it seems to be a one shot kill. I may have to give it a go at some point in time. It seems to be a beastly weapon. I recall when a player was running up some steps and I saw him before he saw me and began firing the machine gun at him and then he just pointed and bam - one shot and I was dead. Again that's beastly.


Yep, it's definitely a one shot kill up close. I'm really loving this shotgun right now, and I can't wait for it to get buffed:

Quote:


> The M1014 now fires 10 projectiles. The other semi auto shotguns have 9 pellets, and since the M1014 has a lower mag size and a slower reload it now fires 10 pellets to give it some edge.


I wouldn't mind doing better than this with the new and improved M1014.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Yep, it's definitely a one shot kill up close. I'm really loving this shotgun right now, and I can't wait for it to get buffed:
> I wouldn't mind doing better than this with the new and improved M1014.


This weapon is going to get better. Well then I will definitely have to pick it up and use it. What will they improve?

Al


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72*
> 
> Yep, it's definitely a one shot kill up close. I'm really loving this shotgun right now, and I can't wait for it to get buffed:
> I wouldn't mind doing better than this with the new and improved M1014.


don't all semi-auto shotties kill in one hit at CQB?
Only the automatic shotties take 2+shots at CQB


----------



## nawon72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> This weapon is going to get better. Well then I will definitely have to pick it up and use it. What will they improve?


One extra pellet (10 vs 9), or 11.1% more damage. From here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> don't all semi-auto shotties kill in one hit at CQB?
> Only the automatic shotties take 2+shots at CQB


Not 100% certain, but I would think they would.

I think so, unless it's direct hit frag or headshot.

I'm sure someone here knows where to find shotgun info. I don't see it on Symthic.


----------



## croy

i hate when this happens. i can't move, i can't kill. but they can.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

^ Yeah I recently learned that if you just suicide you can move again.


----------



## Nocturin

We got some new peeps in this thread. I like it







.

@Bearded, I'm definately up for some good time fun, my BL is in my sig







. I'm mostly on after 10pm EST, do I don't know if you guys will be up that late


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> ^ Yeah I recently learned that if you just suicide you can move again.


Oh, is that the fix for that? lol. thanks i'll try that when it happens again.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Oh, is that the fix for that? lol. thanks i'll try that when it happens again.


Yeah I didn't learn that until close to 300 hours of play. :doh:


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> <---Owns DTF.
> Oh god, I'm going to get it...


The other guys were just the warm up ...

For me....


----------



## Blackout621

How are my stats








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/400982302/


----------



## raptorxrx

Wait woah. I see like a blank screen for stats. Did you get banned or something?


----------



## croy

i think its his new account. lol.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Wait woah. I see like a blank screen for stats. Did you get banned or something?


LOL


----------



## TerrabyteX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> <---Owns DTF.
> Oh god, I'm going to get it...


Is that so ?


----------



## Bunnywinkles

I got the TV missile yesterday. ~4 hours of practicing with it I got pretty decent with it, and now I get people saying I hack. It not a hard weapon to use people... point, shoot, and lead it some for helicopters, dead on for tanks. I dont like how its no longer a 1 shot kill for tanks anymore, since you know, that's what it was made for?


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bunnywinkles*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the TV missile yesterday. ~4 hours of practicing with it I got pretty decent with it, and now I get people saying I hack. It not a hard weapon to use people... point, shoot, and lead it some for helicopters, dead on for tanks. I dont like how its no longer a 1 shot kill for tanks anymore, since you know, that's what it was made for?


What's the TV missile?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> What's the TV missile?


its for the attack chopper gunner


----------



## vinton13

A question....is it just me or is the game a bit more choppy after the last patch?


----------



## redalert

A lot of people have said that the game feels choppy after the last patch.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerrabyteX*
> 
> Is that so ?


HE LIVES!

( I was looking for the young Frankenstein version of that on youtube, impossible to find.)


----------



## spikexp

Really... shot someone, get a headshot and kill him immediately, empty my clip in another person and get headshot... by the person I first killed... While he is dead... 2 seconds after...

What with the bloody delay, 2 persons killing each other at 2+ second interval...

I can go over many flaw of this game, but some are just too big...


----------



## grunion

Several times i've been in a spray n pray dance, health taken down to zer0.
Did not die, normal?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Several times i've been in a spray n pray dance, health taken down to zer0.
> Did not die, normal?


In BF3 that's an everyday occurrence


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Several times i've been in a spray n pray dance, health taken down to zer0.
> Did not die, normal?


Extremely so. You health is a decimal number that rounds down. All in all it's bull crap.


----------



## TheYonderGod

lulz, knife only server http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33414855/1/373886055/
16 melee ribbons in that 1 match, where I had 1 in 280 hours of playing before. (and that 1 was from we were messing around doing paddles/knife only that one day)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lulz, knife only server http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33414855/1/373886055/
> 16 melee ribbons in that 1 match, where I had 1 in 280 hours of playing before. (and that 1 was from we were messing around doing paddles/knife only that one day)


I've gotten bunches. 26 to be exact. I just aim for them. Edit: tried out that server, and two cheaters. Couldn't hit them.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Wee trailer for you guys











Almost forgot this too. That map looks fricking huge


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Damn it! I was gonna post that. From what I have seen I'm pretty sure that two of the close quarter maps will be Iron Gator and Warlord. I don't have much proof, and I mostly guess those maps because I have played them and they look similar to the trailer, so your just going to have to take my word for it.


----------



## Fr0sty

see'ing the preview of the armored kill dlc made me jizz

seriously.. its maps like these that we needed on release day


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> see'ing the preview of the armored kill dlc made me jizz
> seriously.. its maps like these that we needed on release day


I just hope there are a ton of personal vehicles at the base, just in case you get stuck back there, running that far on foot is a pain.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I just hope there are a ton of personal vehicles at the base, just in case you get stuck back there, running that far on foot is a pain.


There should be. Expect atv's and other things.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I just hope there are a ton of personal vehicles at the base, just in case you get stuck back there, running that far on foot is a pain.


i hope so

but tank suppremacy will be my mode of choice









i might just have to get premium if they announce what will the last 2 dlc will be like months ahead

please let the suppresion nerf be a big one and not just a small one


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Possible vehicles from bf2:

http://wiki.bf2s.com/vehicles/armor/challenger2

http://wiki.bf2s.com/vehicles/transport/truck

http://wiki.bf2s.com/vehicles/transport/car

Atv, hummer tow, desert raider, and jet ski are all possible with the atv being confirmed.

http://wiki.bf2s.com/vehicles/battlefield-2-special-forces


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i hope so
> but tank suppremacy will be my mode of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might just have to get premium if they announce what will the last 2 dlc will be like months ahead
> please let the suppresion nerf be a big one and not just a small one


I guess we will find out this week about how much they nerfed it and what new bug Dice will give us.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazi*
> 
> I just hope there are a ton of personal vehicles at the base, just in case you get stuck back there, running that far on foot is a pain.


Especially if you get snipe on the way there.


----------



## kcuestag

Did yo guys notice the vehicle icons/badges? There seemed to be a C130 airplane!!

Damn, if they add that and allow us to carry vehicles inside (cars for example) or soldiers, it would be amazing!









Can't wait for tomorrow to see the deal on Battlefield Premium and to see some Armored Kill, I never thought I'd say this, but I am now hyped to buy Battlefield Premium.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did yo guys notice the vehicle icons/badges? There seemed to be a C130 airplane!!
> 
> Damn, if they add that and allow us to carry vehicles inside (cars for example) or soldiers, it would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow to see the deal on Battlefield Premium and to see some Armored Kill, I never thought I'd say this, but I am now hyped to buy Battlefield Premium.


Yes but if it was flown by a person, and they crashed into the ground it would be like a 20-kill.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

More:

http://wiki.bf2s.com/vehicles/helicopter/z-8


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did yo guys notice the vehicle icons/badges? There seemed to be a C130 airplane!!
> Damn, if they add that and allow us to carry vehicles inside (cars for example) or soldiers, it would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow to see the deal on Battlefield Premium and to see some Armored Kill, I never thought I'd say this, but I am now hyped to buy Battlefield Premium.


yep... even an lav movile 105mm gun platform








cannot wait for all that epicness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Especially if you get snipe on the way there.


90% of the snipers out there couldnt hit someone sprinting 300meters away.. let alone 500 and more

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yes but if it was flown by a person, and they crashed into the ground it would be like a 20-kill.


talk about team killing








i might have to try it out in hardcore... gotta love the troll effect


----------



## Kamakazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Did yo guys notice the vehicle icons/badges? There seemed to be a C130 airplane!!
> Damn, if they add that and allow us to carry vehicles inside (cars for example) or soldiers, it would be amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for tomorrow to see the deal on Battlefield Premium and to see some Armored Kill, I never thought I'd say this, but I am now hyped to buy Battlefield Premium.


Yeah I am very curious as to what you could do with that.

Would be interesting if it was similar to the perk in Call of Duty only with somebody flying the plane and a bunch of passengers.


----------



## iamallama

EA. I don't give a crap about Close Quarters, or Premium. My demand is simple. Fix suppression, fix the Dart, and give me ARMORED KILL NOW!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 90% of the snipers out there couldnt hit someone sprinting 300meters away.. let alone 500 and more


I guess I am the 10%.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I guess I am the 10%.


Well, ironically, my one and only 401m head shot was when the guy was sprinting


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I guess I am the 10%.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Well, ironically, my one and only 401m head shot was when the guy was sprinting


can you repeat that feat multiple times?

if not you've just proved my point.. and i am not saying you suck .. i was just pointing out that snipers arent a nuisance unless you dont move for a few seconds at close'ish range


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you repeat that feat multiple times?
> if not you've just proved my point.. and i am not saying you suck .. i was just pointing out that snipers arent a nuisance unless you dont move for a few seconds at close'ish range


shhh. don't spill my secret!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> shhh. don't spill my secret!


its ok your secret is safe with me


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamallama*
> 
> EA. I don't give a crap about Close Quarters, or Premium. My demand is simple. Fix suppression, fix the Dart, and give me ARMORED KILL NOW!


fixes coming tomorrow.
armored kill coming in the fall.
hope you're happy


----------



## Jpope

Anyone know an exact time when premium and close quarters will be ready to purchase and play?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> Anyone know an exact time when premium and close quarters will be ready to purchase and play?


The only thing Dice has said officially is CQ in June and PS3 gets it a week early than PC and Xbox. The expected prices are $15 and $50 for premium.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The only thing Dice has said officially is CQ in June and PS3 gets it a week early than PC and Xbox. The expected prices are $15 and $50 for premium.


premium customers gets early access 2 weeks before everyone else

but ps3 gets it 1 week early.. so does that mean ps3 gets it 3 weeks total before pc gets it if you dont buy premium??


----------



## Jpope

On the video that was uploaded by the Battlefied youtube account today, it said "available now" at the end. (Premium Advertisement) I am guessing that is maybe why it was taken down within an hour of being posted. I'm ready to buy the premium, I see no reason not to because I would end up buying all the DLC anyway.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> premium customers gets early access 2 weeks before everyone else
> but ps3 gets it 1 week early.. so does that mean ps3 gets it 3 weeks total before pc gets it if you dont buy premium??


I think that's how it works, I just wish Dice would come out and set some dates its June already. I will be buying premium that much I know.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think that's how it works, I just wish Dice would come out and set some dates its June already. I will be buying premium that much I know.


more will be known within the next couple of days at e3


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Its a sad day in battlefield, Mr Trololol ( Eduard Khil) passed away at the age 78.









Trailer for Bugfiled Premium:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95rV_9IFfAo


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> premium customers gets early access 2 weeks before everyone else
> but ps3 gets it 1 week early.. so does that mean ps3 gets it 3 weeks total before pc gets it if you dont buy premium??


no, pc players with premium get it 1 week earlier than ps3 players, which get it 1 week earlier than pc players without premium


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Its a sad day in battlefield, Mr Trololol ( Eduard Khil) passed away at the age 78.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer for Bugfiled Premium:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95rV_9IFfAo


Not sure if I like, I may as well be buying the game again for stuff that should've been included in the game at launch...


----------



## BreakDown

The new vehicles look sick! Im excited for armored kill.

If i get to transport a light tank on a hercules plane and drop it behind enemy lines my head will explode!

Also escorting a hercules plane with a jet to defend it form other jets will be lots fo fun. cant wait for armored kill.


----------



## kcuestag

I hate EA for making us pay these DLC's, but they're really good at atracting buyers, they got my money for Armored Kill at the very least, but I think I'm going Premium.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> no, pc players with premium get it 1 week earlier than ps3 players, which get it 1 week earlier than pc players without premium


But based on their agreement with Sony I think PS3 premium users "should" get it 1 week before at least pc/xbox premium users, so that would be 3 weeks after PS3 premium users get it before we get it.


----------



## downlinx

still waiting on pc patch and premium to release, grr.


----------



## psyside

How big is the patch, and when does it come out?


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How big is the patch, and when does it come out?


patch comes out today and its almost 1400mb


----------



## psyside

Thanks bud, rep +









Now one more question, around how many hours from now ? is that known or ? thanks again.


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks bud, rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now one more question, around how many hours from now ? is that known or ? thanks again.


They will start patching in 2 hours if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Thanks bud, rep +
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now one more question, around how many hours from now ? is that known or ? thanks again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> They will start patching in 2 hours if i'm not mistaken.


This, but it depends on where you live sometimes, but this one is going out all at once.


----------



## psyside

Thanks guys rep + to both.


----------



## BeardedJesus

http://www.joystiq.com/2012/06/04/battlefield-3-premium-announced-extends-playstation-3-users-dlc/


----------



## BeardedJesus

Battlelog is updating for me, anyone else?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Battlelog is updating for me, anyone else?


same here.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Battlelog will be back online at 12 PDT/15 EST/20 GMT/21 CEST. Stay tuned, soldier.


Thats what it says with me. Cant log in.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I seriously hope there's some sort of security confirmation (such as an e-mail confirmation or something) for the stats reset option.


----------



## Lord Venom

Downloading the latest patch here.


----------



## //MPower

Ready to go with the patch. Just waiting on the whole Premium announcement and all now.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> Ready to go with the patch. Just waiting on the whole Premium announcement and all now.


What time does it start?


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> What time does it start?


4 pm EST is the EA E3 press conference so I assume that's when they'll be announcing it?

Edit: wrong time


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> 3 pm EST is the EA E3 press conference so I assume that's when they'll be announcing it?


Dammit







I can't believe how bored I am without BF3...


----------



## Lord Venom

I really hope they fixed the L96 laser sight bug and the various aiming issues with sights (like the iron sight).


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so when are the new maps coming out? When is bf3 elite thingy coming out? how much will this stuff cost?


----------



## Lord Venom

New maps coming out every few months. The premium stuff will cost $50 and that includes all DLCs that have been and will be released. I think it also includes all the weapon shortcuts stuff, extra camos and dogtags, etc. But hey, at least when Battlelog's back up the M26 dart glitch is FIXED... hopefully.


----------



## //MPower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how bored I am without BF3...


Sorry for the mess up it's 4pm EST for the announcement. I made a mistake when converting times


----------



## Lord Venom

That's still an hour and 8 minutes away. Not too long.


----------



## BeardedJesus

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/

Updated my BC2 just no so I'm gona try it out while I wait lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This better fix crap. Biggest patch yet.


----------



## Lord Venom

Actually today's patch probably contains the Close Quarters DLC files, hence why it's a larger download.


----------



## wot

downloading 2,085.69MB patch

...just saw this

A HORSE?????


----------



## Lord Venom

Now that'd be interesting to see, but I suspect they'd get crap from PITA when people are shooting horses in-game.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> downloading 2,085.69MB patch
> ...just saw this
> 
> A HORSE?????


Let's see what this baby does....

Edit: I read somewhere that's a motorcycle.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> downloading 2,085.69MB patch
> 
> ...just saw this
> 
> A HORSE?????


A motorcycle. Look closer.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I see no horse. :wth:


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> downloading 2,085.69MB patch
> ...just saw this
> 
> A HORSE?????


MOTORCYCLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leetmode

A horse would have been so bad ass though, let's turn this into Game of Thrones!!


----------



## kiwiasian

Another reason I hate Battlelog. When Battlelog is down for maintenance we can't even play the damn game


----------



## wot

Haha I'm blind







Now I see two people on motorcycle.


----------



## //MPower

EA E3:

http://live-event.ea.com/e3/


----------



## Eyedea

I thought it was a horse at first glance also









Would be pretty cool though no?


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian*
> 
> Another reason I hate Battlelog. When Battlelog is down for maintenance we can't even play the damn game


Yep. I miss games where you can launch game.. find servers.. and play.. sigh.


----------



## //MPower

Another stream:

http://e3.gamespot.com/press-conference/ea-e3/


----------



## Lord Venom

Waiting patiently for the Battlefield 3 announcements. However, Dead Space 3 is looking pretty good.


----------



## //MPower

This is going to take a while


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How big is ya'lls update?


----------



## //MPower

It's ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Let's see what this baby does....
> Edit: I read somewhere that's a motorcycle.


Confirmed it is a motorcycle!!


----------



## redalert

damn a motorcycle


----------



## //MPower

PS3 with first dibs.... Not cool.


----------



## Krazee

So who is getting premium??


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> downloading 2,085.69MB patch
> 
> ...just saw this
> 
> A HORSE?????


its a dirt bike


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> So who is getting premium??


I am getting it.


----------



## Lord Venom

Yep, getting it here too. Dice, TAKE MY MONEY NOW!


----------



## //MPower

Battlelog is live!!!!! It looks awesome!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How big is ya'lls update?


Same



Now just have to wait for update to finish... Getting premium most NOW.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Woot Battlelog back online... total makeover and tbh it looks awesome


----------



## Krazee

Bike kills!!


----------



## Krazee

I wonder if they in game screen as well


----------



## crashdummy35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMk0A1gEGak&feature=lb



The E3 stream on you tube, it's a bit faster/better there for me for some reason.


----------



## redalert

its showing the new weapons in battlelog


----------



## OverClocker55

I love it! the BL UI is beast and I'm gettting this map and gun thingy


----------



## //MPower

Bought Premium


----------



## Krazee

Store is beign slow as hell, fine dont take my money


----------



## BeardedJesus

Knife for Premium players.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Store is beign slow as hell, fine dont take my money


Same here. Trying to load store and it wont. Is it $50 for the premium?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Knife for Premium players.


knifes are for people with bad aim







origin store is slow as hell. Anyone played yet on the new patch?


----------



## madroller

Im buying premium too guys hehe.


----------



## CallsignVega

Just bought BF3 Premium on Origin. Watch out though, Origin tries to have you purchase regular BF3 and other crap when you add premium to the cart. All I did was click add premium to cart and my cart had over $100 worth of stuff in it. EA is so sneaky.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just bought BF3 Premium on Origin. Watch out though, Origin tries to have you purchase regular BF3 and other crap when you add premium to the cart. All I did was click add premium to cart and my cart had over $100 worth of stuff in it. EA is so sneaky.


So are you able to play Close Quarters now with Premium? Or do you have to wait till the 12th?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just bought BF3 Premium on Origin. Watch out though, Origin tries to have you purchase regular BF3 and other crap when you add premium to the cart. All I did was click add premium to cart and my cart had over $100 worth of stuff in it. EA is so sneaky.


+Repped for that.

Had it in my cart thing but it's taking forever so I closed it and I'll try again in a couple of hours. I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just bought BF3 Premium on Origin. Watch out though, Origin tries to have you purchase regular BF3 and other crap when you add premium to the cart. All I did was click add premium to cart and my cart had over $100 worth of stuff in it. EA is so sneaky.


Didn't do that to me. I clicked on Add To Cart from the Home Page hero shot. It put in Premium, Back To Karkand seperately and some other zero cost item ( don't remember ). Can't believe stupid PS3 gets this first!!!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> So are you able to play Close Quarters now with Premium? Or do you have to wait till the 12th?


PC and Xbox still has to wait a week
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> +Repped for that.
> Had it in my cart thing but it's taking forever so I closed it and I'll try again in a couple of hours. I'll have to keep an eye out for that.


I bought Premium through battlelog and it was pretty fast


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> So are you able to play Close Quarters now with Premium? Or do you have to wait till the 12th?


They said today for PS3 and next week for other premium members in the Pre-3 announcement.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

I can't believe this...

PREMIUM? $50?!

I am speechless. I will never buy another EA game again. $60 for lies, bugs and less content than previous BF games made 6 YEARS ago. I pre-ordered, own every BF game with the exception of the 2 trash console tittles, and I get what exactly? I can't believe you guys are paying $110 for... a game that will be dead in a year. $110, for gun cammos? Really? PAY, for a gun cammo? Even cod gave cammos for free.....

Battlefield died in 2007 when northern strike was released.

2012 really is the end of the world, everyone is becoming dumb.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I can't believe this...
> PREMIUM? $50?!
> I am speechless. I will never buy another EA game again. $60 for lies, bugs and less content than previous BF games made 6 YEARS ago. I pre-ordered, own every BF game with the exception of the 2 trash console tittles, and I get what exactly? I can't believe you guys are paying $110 for... a game that will be dead in a year. $110, for gun cammos? Really? PAY, for a gun cammo? Even cod gave cammos for free.....
> Battlefield died in 2007 when northern strike was released.
> 2012 really is the end of the world, everyone is becoming dumb.


I'm waiting on chat now.

I paid 60 for BF 3 and 15 for B2K so I'm already almost 80 bucks in with taxes and all. I'm looking for a few bucks off or some free stuffs...yeah, I'm cheap like that.

Edit: deadman is streaming CQB on twitch PS3 for anyone interested.


----------



## redalert

I just looked at one of the assignments for the Mtar 21 and you have to get a kill with the EOD bot that could be a tough one.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Rubber banding FTW... I hope this is only due to the servers being overloaded or something. Totally unplayable currently


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just looked at one of the assignments for the Mtar 21 and you have to get a kill with the EOD bot that could be a tough one.


Actually fairly easy to kill a vehicle with someone in it with the EOD bot.


----------



## Krazee

Bought and done, now the 2GB update. E3 with Ubisoft it is. I really want the new assassins creed


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, did they change the accuracy calculations? pretty sure new battlelog is showing me about 2% less (overall). Maybe they "fixed" the shotgun accuracy hmmmm.

Not sure about the new skin on Battlelog either, some of the stuff looks less user friendly, at the expense of looking nice. Oh well I suppose.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, did they change the accuracy calculations? pretty sure new battlelog is showing me about 2% less (overall). Maybe they "fixed" the shotgun accuracy hmmmm.
> Not sure about the new skin on Battlelog either, some of the stuff looks less user friendly, at the expense of looking nice. Oh well I suppose.


mine changed also


----------



## Haze_hellivo

I like the new BL look, regarding Premium, its a ripoff. This what an EA Rep told me : "This is the pack for 5 products. There is no discount available if you don't want any one of them.", so you have to pay for content you already paid for 5 mounths ago .


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> I like the new BL look, regarding Premium, its a ripoff. This what an EA Rep told me : "This is the pack for 5 products. There is no discount available if you don't want any one of them.", so you have to pay for content you already paid for 5 mounths ago .


I think its still cost effective even if you have Back to Karkand, assuming every DLC is at $15, that leaves what 4 x $15 = $60 (Assuming you want all the DLC)

I'm wondering if the premium will go on sale though, I wouldn't expect it to but maybe Origin store will have some coupon snafu some day that I can snag it for 15% less


----------



## redalert

you can unlock the Aug now, I was just playing and someone was using it. Im not sure how many can unlock now


----------



## selfsurf

my god this game pisses me off like no other game has. its crashing pretty much half the damn time now


----------



## BreakDown

was there any gameplay of battlefield 3 shown at e3?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> was there any gameplay of battlefield 3 shown?


Just the leaked trailer from yesterday nothing new

Edit I just found a new gameplay video map breakdown in the battlelog update section but I think its only available to premium members


----------



## Haze_hellivo

A lot of people cant play Close Quarters , why am I not surprised?!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625055736816/2/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> A lot of people cant play Close Quarters , why am I not surprised?!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625055736816/2/


Yeah what a shock lol. They have 8 days to get it ready for the PC

Gun master mode is like free for all everyone starts with a pistol and you work your way through different guns until the last kill with a knife.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> A lot of people cant play Close Quarters , why am I not surprised?!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625055736816/2/


A lot of people need to learn to read.

Close Quarters is releasing NEXT week for those with Premium, and in 3 weeks for those with non-premium accounts.









Battlefield 3 Premium members (PS3) June 5
Battlefield 3 Premium members (X360 and PC) June 12
PlayStation 3 June 19
Xbox 360 and PC June 26

Source: https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-premium-faq


----------



## Desert Rat

This sucks. I just updated and bought premium and now I get nothing but a black screen with sound. I think it might have to do with the language packs. There are a lot of pissed off people in the BF3 forums cause of this. Hope it gets fixed soon. BTW, the UPS guy just dropped off my joystick(noob flyer).


----------



## Johnny Utah

Premium fail.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Premium fail.


its not out for pc yet.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> *Queue Priority*
> 
> Get priority when queuing for your favorite game server. Queue priority lets you get quicker into the game (VIPs will still go first).
> 
> *Reset Stats*
> 
> With Premium comes the unique chance to reset your Score/Minute, Kills/Deaths, and Wins/Losses stats if you want a fresh start with your multiplayer soldier.
> 
> *Events*
> 
> Rank up faster with exclusive Double XP events and take part in other exclusive Premium only events.


This is all poo. Now we'll have premium super soldiers and normal sub-human players who don't let EA milk them.









Like the kit shortcuts weren't enough BS already...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Queue Priority*
> Get priority when queuing for your favorite game server. Queue priority lets you get quicker into the game (VIPs will still go first).
> *Reset Stats*
> With Premium comes the unique chance to reset your Score/Minute, Kills/Deaths, and Wins/Losses stats if you want a fresh start with your multiplayer soldier.
> *Events*
> Rank up faster with exclusive Double XP events and take part in other exclusive Premium only events.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all poo. Now we'll have premium super soldiers and normal sub-human players who don't let EA milk them.
Click to expand...

I dislike this part of premium. The only part I like is the knife and the mappacks for less.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Queue Priority*
> Get priority when queuing for your favorite game server. Queue priority lets you get quicker into the game (VIPs will still go first).
> *Reset Stats*
> With Premium comes the unique chance to reset your Score/Minute, Kills/Deaths, and Wins/Losses stats if you want a fresh start with your multiplayer soldier.
> *Events*
> Rank up faster with exclusive Double XP events and take part in other exclusive Premium only events.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all poo. Now we'll have premium super soldiers and normal sub-human players who don't let EA milk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the kit shortcuts weren't enough BS already...
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with the kit shortcuts. I bought the full unlock pack and I'm still the same average player. I just happen to have access to all the weapons. I still have to use them and unlock attachments myself and Assignment weapons aren't unlocked (BS imo). EA advertised it as an ultimate unlock and it's not exactly ultimate if some things aren't unlocked is it?

I get more personal enjoyment out of the game now thanks to the unlock pack. I wish I were a better player for it, but I'm not. Still have to rely on my personal improvement.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Really quick and bad quality video of the lag/stuttering I'm experiencing now every 20-25 seconds. Anyone have any idea on where I would start to try to solve this?
Starts at 0:08 and snaps me back into my original position at 0:14. Really really







right now


----------



## wlw wl

BeardedJesus - I have it like that since April dude, and it's not your net, it's not ping, it's not drivers, I tried everything, there are regular spikes on the PerfOverlay and you're either rubberbanding or freezing. It's the server's fault.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It works perfectly now! The game is fixed! Hell yes!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Queue Priority*
> Get priority when queuing for your favorite game server. Queue priority lets you get quicker into the game (VIPs will still go first).
> *Reset Stats*
> With Premium comes the unique chance to reset your Score/Minute, Kills/Deaths, and Wins/Losses stats if you want a fresh start with your multiplayer soldier.
> *Events*
> Rank up faster with exclusive Double XP events and take part in other exclusive Premium only events.
> 
> 
> 
> This is all poo. Now we'll have premium super soldiers and normal sub-human players who don't let EA milk them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the kit shortcuts weren't enough BS already...
Click to expand...

Come on, kit shortcuts are fine. Not everyone lives a life of leisure and can play BF3 all day...not that I bought it, but it makes sense. Its not like unlocks involve that much skill.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> BeardedJesus - I have it like that since April dude, and it's not your net, it's not ping, it's not drivers, I tried everything, there are regular spikes on the PerfOverlay and you're either rubberbanding or freezing. It's the server's fault.


That totally sucks


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I dislike this part of premium. The only part I like is the knife and the mappacks for less.


I agree, except the event part which is kinda neat. They need to fix this prem for those that already have BTK.

LAWL @ your avatar.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I can't believe this...
> PREMIUM? $50?!
> I am speechless. I will never buy another EA game again. $60 for lies, bugs and less content than previous BF games made 6 YEARS ago. I pre-ordered, own every BF game with the exception of the 2 trash console tittles, and I get what exactly? I can't believe you guys are paying $110 for... a game that will be dead in a year. $110, for gun cammos? Really? PAY, for a gun cammo? Even cod gave cammos for free.....
> Battlefield died in 2007 when northern strike was released.
> 2012 really is the end of the world, everyone is becoming dumb.










nobody is forcing you to buy it and gun cammos are just an extra, the main thing premium is for is the map packs, which would cost you $75 ($60 assuming you already bought b2k) for all of them, and they're giving you all of them plus 2 weeks early access plus those small extras for $50.


----------



## Jesse D

I think the patch locked a lot of people out of their hacks... I was playing on one of my normal servers and noticed a lot of players that normally do crazy jump around the corner and headshot 3 guy stuff *****ing and scoring really low...







One of the guys I had just been asking the other day how any time I got close to him and was shooting first I would insta-die (and I was having a excellent game) Today he couldnt hit me no matter what and I was using unfamiliar weapons half the time for unclocks... (he claims bad hit detection







)

I was still in the top 1-st to 3rd scorer as usual there, and if anything thought hit detection was somewhat improved.

As far as unlocks right now you can unlock

5 weapons for premium
10 for close quarters (though I havent unlocked a CQ one yet fully so dont know if useable yet)
10 for back to karkland (if for some odd reason you already had not unlocked them or didnt have it)

The little extras and 2 week early unlocks definitely worth it to me to pay upfront for my map packs (and save 10 bucks none the less)

My only qualm is being charged tax for the pack


----------



## redalert

I got the Aug and L86a2 unlocked and used


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It works perfectly now! The game is fixed! Hell yes!


Not quite, I fully enjoy playing now but bugs are still present: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBlaZf7bDKk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Had a great match. Then it detiorated. Finished 32-16.


----------



## wlw wl

Seems my lag is cured now, but knock on the wood I hope it won't return.


----------



## jackeyjoe

So... thoughts on the latest patch? Is the game actually _fun_ again?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> So... thoughts on the latest patch? Is the game actually _fun_ again?




Not for me at least lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> So... thoughts on the latest patch? Is the game actually _fun_ again?


Incedibly so.


----------



## ntherblast

I don't get why they have to show whose a premium player or not in the kill cam when they show stats.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> So... thoughts on the latest patch? Is the game actually _fun_ again?


Well it's some fun for me because I have no lag or rubberbading any more and it was unbearable so that's a plus. But all this premium stuff etc. is bad IMHO so to sum up: "meh".

Oh and the footstep sounds are now completely broken in 5.1. And I mean _completely_. Some other sounds too.


----------



## Nocturin

WOAH battle log changed.

grrr. i dont like change.

so hows the patch so far?


----------



## Gib007

So regarding this Premium thing, will we be able to buy the DLC on its own, individually?
I might buy all the DLC but I'd much rather buy it individually than get the Premium for £39.99...
The Origin store currently only sell Premium.


----------



## TheYonderGod

What the hell is this?










You can't get in a queue to join anymore?

And then if you keep clicking reconnect you get this?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What the hell is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get in a queue to join anymore?
> And then if you keep clicking reconnect you get this?


I was just coming to post this. wth, where is my que?

Yes, I know it's full. I'm willing to wait till it's not.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Noct, get on ts.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Patch is awful. New wall glitches on Metro. Being insta killed by assault rifles. Knife killed from the front. Bullets flying through walls when I'm prone. List goes on. I managed an 11/7 k/d because of bs.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## wlw wl

One thing I like is the new M320, you can bounce this sh** off walls and around corners like OICW


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah what a shock lol. They have 8 days to get it ready for the PC
> Gun master mode is like free for all everyone starts with a pistol and you work your way through different guns until the last kill with a knife.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I got the Aug and L86a2 unlocked and used


Man, my cheap side is telling me to wait a bit and see if the price drops... But my BF3 side is telling me to just buy it already.

Tried to wangle a B2K Owner discount out of chat and I think others already asked because she had a copy/paste response ready about Queue Jumping and a knife.









The new maps won't even load for PS3 owners...


----------



## opi

Guys help me I am in a really torn situation. So at first I was disgusted by the premium BS.Would not even consider buying it. But now I was in a server a while ago and I see all these people with new guns and camo and all that good stuff. So now I am having second thoughts. The last thing I want to do is encourage this abysmal greed by these companies who think (and they do) they have everyone by the balls. But I am really really jonesing for these new weapons. BF3 is the only FPS game I play. I just can't find another modern FPS that is as good despite its bugs and I will not go back to COD, ever. And then I read that premium gives you access to reset your STATS! I have been wanting to do that for months now. But now they want to charge us for something that without a doubt should be free???? Are you efing kidding me?!?! I don't care about all the other stupid perks premium gives you except for stat reset and weapons. What should I do? Those who have bought premium, how do you feel now? Regret? Or are you having a blast with the new weapons and such? Money is no issue whatsoever, I have a buttload of monies. But it's the principle.


----------



## opi

Whoa I just read that the stat reset is only for certain stats. Not for weapons. Well guys I am done with this franchise. It's been a great run. I wouldn't of minded this premium thing but the fact that they are separating us into 2 tiers. And punishing those who don't want to fork over their hard earned cash. I will never buy another battlefield game ever again. I know greed is what drives our economy and that's fine but this is just beyond it and has gotten out of control.


----------



## Mr.Pie

urg
$50 for everything? Very very very tempting......but I really want to put that $ together for a new GPU instead


----------



## JMCB

I just saw that this went live - I instantly bought it. I was looking to buy something with my expendable income today. Even went to Microcenter and didn't see anything sans a 30 inch monitor (but GF wouldn't let me buy it since we just bought a TV). =D


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Whoa I just read that the stat reset is only for certain stats. Not for weapons. Well guys I am done with this franchise. It's been a great run. I wouldn't of minded this premium thing but the fact that they are separating us into 2 tiers. And punishing those who don't want to fork over their hard earned cash. I will never buy another battlefield game ever again. I know greed is what drives our economy and that's fine but this is just beyond it and has gotten out of control.


Nothing is being taken away. Adding features to the game for paying customers isn't robbing anyone of the ability to enjoy BF3.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Patch is awful. Knife killed from the front. Bullets flying through walls when I'm prone. List goes on. I managed an 11/7 k/d because of bs.
> Sent from my DROIDX


Knife from front is awesome... Killed like 5 guys @ c in GB 2 knifes from back pulled out g18 and killed 2, went to reload and sniper turned around... He got pushed to the ground with a knife in his throat. Then I proudly teabagged the pile of bodies.









Bullets through walls has and still is an awefull issue as well as legs being seen through walls... I hate the cheap C suckers who resort to shooting my legs through a wall and then complain how lame someone is 5 seconds later because someone else rpg'ed or 320'ed them.


----------



## Krazee

Okay the new patch is better


----------



## snoball

Bought premium, also played a bit with the new patch.

I am enjoying the game!

PS: Reset my stats and it is all glitched out now. Ratios refuse to update.


----------



## JuiceyNinja

Hello!

I am new to PC gaming (but I'm good on xbox)

But as you know, changing from xbox controller to mouse and keyboard is a huge difference.

This is one of the first games I bought for PC, I have played through a little bit of the campaign but I am yet to start multiplayer.

Could anybody here possibly 'train' me in multiplayer







as I'm going to be a noob... (I come from MW2 on 360)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hello!
> I am new to PC gaming (but I'm good on xbox)
> But as you know, changing from xbox controller to mouse and keyboard is a huge difference.
> This is one of the first games I bought for PC, I have played through a little bit of the campaign but I am yet to start multiplayer.
> Could anybody here possibly 'train' me in multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I'm going to be a noob... (I come from MW2 on 360)


Play and learn. People can give you tips, but nobody can make you good.


----------



## grunion

LOL

Look at how this round was balanced...


----------



## Nocturin

I tell you what, this is a whole new game with supression back to "normal" levels. It will get a few more hours out of me.


----------



## crashdummy35

The new maps aren't cluttered at all. They actually look amazingly roomy. umee001 is streaming it on Twitch and they look really good.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> LOL
> Look at how this round was balanced...


LOL


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Despite my opposition to this "milk out the customers, we don't care about the laughable percentage of fans that we will lose," I bought Premium. You know why? I've gotten ~250+ hours out of Battlefield 3, and that is the most I have enjoyed any PC game in quite a long time. I figured I'd just take the leap of faith and hope for the best. If BF3 doesn't cut it for me, I will most likely pass on BC3/BF3/future EA releases. Warning to EA, this is your chance, live up to the reputation of the entire Battlefield series. I think Battlefield when downhill when they came up with the useless crap that is Heroes and Play 4 Free. That was such wasted development efforts, I'd be ashamed of anyone who actually buys crap for those games. So far I'm happy with the patch. I just had a few very short 10 minute rounds and felt that the throwing of grenades/ammo/health packs and knifing is a bit more fluid than before. I didn't say anything in case it was just me from playing DayZ so long, but my friend mentioned it and I then acknowledged it.


----------



## PowerTrip

I lost my advantage that I had with my G500 mouse and the SOFLAM. Before this patch, i would just crank up the DPI to 7200 with the push of a button and could whip around the SOFLAM like the lasers on tanks. Now they made the SOFLAM swivel like old school when the game first came out.

I also don't like that the MAV goes into automatic control view right when you drop it. They had it right pre-patch. You could drop it like it was hot and then you could run for a nice place to hide.


----------



## james8

haven't had the opportunity to open the game even though the update is installed.
can anyone quickly summarize the changes (more about the feel of the game, i read the patch notes) and the overall opinion on the lastest patch please?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The new maps aren't cluttered at all. They actually look amazingly roomy. umee001 is streaming it on Twitch and they look really good.


You going to pick up the pack?


----------



## OverClocker55

EA Never Say Never


----------



## Fr0sty

http://www.twitch.tv/umee001


----------



## frankth3frizz

Is it just me or is the game is crap tons easier than before the update in HC? idk. lol.

CLOSE QUARTERS IN HC, I WANT!


----------



## CallsignVega

Well, I finally see what DICE is doing. They think they are clever. They will come out with all of these "patch notes" to try to appease people. Too bad the changes that they make, if they make them at all and don't plain out lie, are so minuscule that in the grand scheme of things nothing changes. They could adjust "something" 1-2%, call it a change, put it in the patch notes and call it good. Too bad 1-2% means absolutely crap.

Helicopters and jet's are just as overpowered as always. Tanks are still made of paper. You can still full-hip noob spray suppress and kill your opponent by simply noob spraying. Actual aiming and trigger control mean absolutely nothing in this game, you actually lose a fight if you don't noob spray.

Another example from the previous patch stated that they reduced the black screen upon spawn in. Are you kidding me? The 2-second black-screen-of-death is just as long as it ever was. Did they reduce it by 3 nanoseconds so that they can put it in the patch notes?

DICE patch notes are completely meaningless. I should have played the patched game before purchasing "Premium", but alas they got my $50. And DICE, plastering "Premium" player all over players screens-in game is about the most ******ed thing I've ever seen. I wish I could change my "Premium Player" label to simply "Sucker".


----------



## Kavster12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7p48JWPtPU&lc
Great video regarding the assignments and stuff.


----------



## croy

did they remove Queuing? i was joining a server and i get this server is full msg.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> did they remove Queuing? i was joining a server and i get this server is full msg.


I don't think so, our server still has Queuing.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> did they remove Queuing? i was joining a server and i get this server is full msg.


some servers don't have queues, some do, I have no idea what the difference between the servers are, I wonder if it's an option now or something.


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/umee001


Dammit, I'm on my iPad and got the TwitchTV app but can't find umee001 and as the site is Flash I can't view it on Safari. I really wanna see this lol....damn iPad and it's lack of Flash compatibility!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> some servers don't have queues, some do, I have no idea what the difference between the servers are, I wonder if it's an option now or something.


Maybe their game server providers have accidentally turned that feature off.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Helicopters and jet's are just as overpowered as always. Tanks are still made of paper. You can still full-hip noob spray suppress and kill your opponent by simply noob spraying. Actual aiming and trigger control mean absolutely nothing in this game, you actually lose a fight if you don't noob spray.


Honestly, I have the opposite feeling.
Before this patch I was getting any rifle, like M416, AK74, M27IAR or such, and just spraying the whole magazine with continuous fire.

Yesterday I played for a couple of hours with AEK, which I didn't like before because it was unusable for me, and now I found it brilliant! Fast shooting, but with short bursts they made it quite accurate, add to that the low recoil and it's now awesome. The spread and recoil patterns before the patch were like you say, just noob spray everyone without letting go of the trigger, but now I feel like you actually gain something by controlling the trigger.


----------



## Yukss

kinda sad about it .. why pay more for i game i already have.. and.. i have b2k, now i have to but it again ? lol.. and if i buy them separately is the same if i buy it at 50$


----------



## OverClocker55

So basically I have to spend 10 minutes to get into my server now instead of waiting in queu and going on FaceBook or something until the game loads. WOW EA making me waste time now.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> kinda sad about it .. why pay more for i game i already have.. and.. i have b2k, now i have to but it again ? lol.. and if i buy them separately is the same if i buy it at 50$


Nah it's supposedly $75 if you wait and buy them separately,still bs to buy Karkand twice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So basically I have to spend 10 minutes to get into my server now instead of waiting in queu and going on FaceBook or something until the game loads. WOW EA making me waste time now.


Yeah,anyone with Premium gets to cut ahead in line,it takes noticeably longer while waiting.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> kinda sad about it .. why pay more for i game i already have.. and.. i have b2k, now i have to but it again ? lol.. and if i buy them separately is the same if i buy it at 50$


No, for those 4 separate DLC's (Not Karkand there) you'd be paying $60, and this would not include all of the features of Premium.

Personally I think Premium is worth it, even if you have B2K and want all DLC's, you still save money.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> No, for those 4 separate DLC's (Not Karkand there) you'd be paying $60, and this would not include all of the features of Premium.
> Personally I think Premium is worth it, even if you have B2K and want all DLC's, you still save money.


Yeah I already pre-ordered Close Quarters from gamestop before they announced Premium because I had a gamestop gift card and nothing else to spend it on, now I wish I didn't because I want to get premium. Anyone who isn't going to get Premium want to buy Close Quarters from me?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think so, our server still has Queuing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> some servers don't have queues, some do, I have no idea what the difference between the servers are, I wonder if it's an option now or something.


oh, im a noob lol. thanks guys.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> some servers don't have queues, some do, I have no idea what the difference between the servers are, I wonder if it's an option now or something.


I was on one just now that had premium queue jumping enabled - first time I've seen it, I think it must all be optional now.


----------



## wlw wl

But when buying the DLCs separately, you'd be spreading that amount over many months.

DLCs apart, I don't know how so many people can be okay with what they did in terms of categorizing people, the things that should be there for everyone are now premium, so you have to pay up if you want to have access to what should be accessible to everybody. This is also obvious when you look at the server queues and special events. Paid privileges in a game that you already paid for. I won't buy it not because the money is an issue, but because I don't like being f*** in the a** by greedy bastards.


----------



## Desert Rat

I noticed yesterday that I was not getting killed with a lot of bs shots or hitting someone 10 times and getting killed with a hand gun 100 ft away. Either a lot of people were cheatting before or all the sudden I got really good. I even manage to get 35 kills in one game


----------



## Eyedea

Cant play more than 2 minutes without crashing since update ffs. Only just got back into it after 6 months now this happens.


----------



## wlw wl

Desert Rat - I think it's due to lessened lag which removes a lot of the BS hit detection issues. Before this patch in 9 out of 10 games I felt like I was 1-2s behind everyone and I saw an enemy, then I died, and only the I saw him shooting me when I was already dead. <3 lag.


----------



## Desert Rat

What ever they did help a lot. I still saw some lag but like you said is a lot better than before. I still do not know how the new content works but managed to unlocked a sniper rifle that worked really good even with a x7 scope.


----------



## sugiik

just purchased the premium,
really like this game, and really wanna play,

anyone here got bf3 limited ed. and dissapointed for this premium pack ? (got as at full price ?)
just emailed them back, hopefully others do too T_T


----------



## tael

I was still getting some hit/lag issues when I played earlier.
Had several occasions where I saw bullets coming out of the wall, me dying, then the guy rounding the corner as I fall. Which never happened to me that extreme before the patch.
Willing to blame that on the having joined immediately after the patch went through though. I'll see how it is next time.
The game does seem to be smoother in some ways, or some sort of change. A slightly different *feel* in general. Might be imagining it.

Anyone tried the QBU? Feels like greater recoil now. I could usually do 2 or 3 rapid shots on target at around 100m with iron sight, 2nd shot seemed to go way off target now. Just doing unlocks for it anyway though.
Always fun to out-snipe people at 150-300m with iron sights








I don't remember reading about any sniper rifle changes, hopefully my precious MK11 is still OP, need something to counter the serverfull of AEKs.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> just purchased the premium,
> really like this game, and really wanna play,
> anyone here got bf3 limited ed. and dissapointed for this premium pack ? (got as at full price ?)
> just emailed them back, hopefully others do too T_T


Yeah, it feels like you just paid for Back to Karkand even if you did get it for "free" (at first). Lol

But I like the new patch. The game somehow does feel smoother. I kinda feel the M416 got a bit weaker though.

The AUG A3 is pretty sweet as well. Although it's rate of fire is a bit slow, it's really accurate and packs quite a punch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I was on one just now that had premium queue jumping enabled - first time I've seen it, I think it must all be optional now.


Yeah I've noticed I've cut a few queues earlier. Well, kinda on the fence on this feature. We did pay for it after all. =\

How do you get on that list on the front page btw?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> The game does seem to be smoother in some ways, or some sort of change. A slightly different *feel* in general. Might be imagining it.


Yes, it seems like everything is faster, especially deploying gadgets and med/ammo bags, even movement seems slightly faster, and it may have been my imagination but it seems like guns shoot slightly faster too, I fisrt noticed it while using a semi auto pistol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You going to pick up the pack?


I'm seriously debating it.

Cons: On the one hand I'm seeing myself pay over 120 bucks for one single solitary game and i think that queu jumping is totally disrespectful to those that aren't Premium members; really don't like that, don't agree with it at all. And one of the new game modes is basically Gun Game from COD







....

Pros: But the new maps are actually right up my alley and they look surprisingly big for being CQB maps. That Scrapmetal map looks like it could _easily_ run a 64-player match with room to spare.

Watched wormholewizard unlock the guns yesterday and the AUG, ACR and M417 look like absolute beasts.

You getting it..?

I know a few of the guys already went Premium so I'm seriously thinking about it.

______________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: @tael : It's more the principle than the money. I'm 575 hours into BF3. It's literally the only game I play. I love this game. I love playing with the guys from OCN when I'm not in the mood for loud music while I game.

I'm not even a BF Vet but even I can see that this franchise has changed it's course drastically.

I'm one of the people that vote with their wallets. The BF3 community is already splintered into "True Vets" and "Modern BF'ers".... Corny as this may sound to a lot of folks, I am not sure if I want to support this model yet.


----------



## tael

I don't really mind paying the $50 for premium(which I already did). Over 200hrs playtime so far, 4-5x what I get out of a lot of other games these days.
Would be nice if it didn't split the community, so few B2K servers already it seems.(With good pings for me anyway)
The number of maps should be pretty much doubled or more by the end of the updates. Hopefully some good wide open maps with more spread out Control Points.

Playing earlier had a guy whining about how our team couldn't hold points and no one was defending, round ended, scrambled.
Was bottlenecking people between E and A points on Grand Bazaar to keep A in our control, same guy raged at me for 'camping'


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> But when buying the DLCs separately, you'd be spreading that amount over many months.
> DLCs apart, I don't know how so many people can be okay with what they did in terms of categorizing people, the things that should be there for everyone are now premium, so you have to pay up if you want to have access to what should be accessible to everybody. This is also obvious when you look at the server queues and special events. Paid privileges in a game that you already paid for. I won't buy it not because the money is an issue, but because I don't like being f*** in the a** by greedy bastards.


this +1 rep


----------



## EliteReplay

well, i got Premium today, which is good, savemoney + getting features and other stuff = Great









Get the Premium anyway, there are a lot of COD players that buy the same game every year for 60 just saying


----------



## zk1mpls

The new knife looks cool in action.


Going to spend a good part of the week in Canal TDM servers to unlock most of the guns.

Contemplating on resetting my stats since I had a rough start on BF3 PC (transitioned from BF3 PS3 -check my profile; you'd see the difference lol).


----------



## kcuestag

How do I use the new knife?


----------



## Krazee

Ok premium maybe $50 but think about it, 4 DLCs most likely priced @ $15 a piece so that is $60 for all four. $50 may seem like a lot but it really is a good bang for ur buck


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> How do I use the new knife?


Just found it already equipped after I bought Premium. Never bothered to check if you can change knives now. But it seems Battlelog's under maintenance now, so I guess I won't be able to do so. Lol.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Just found it already equipped after I bought Premium. Never bothered to check if you can change knives now. But it seems Battlelog's under maintenance now, so I guess I won't be able to do so. Lol.


Battlelog is back.


----------



## Harrier

Bought premium this morning through the Origin store via PayPal and the payment has been sent.

It doesn't show up on my EA account and on the Battlelog premium page it just tells me I have to buy it to access the page.

Good job, DICE! Your systems are still as crap as they were with the beta key redemption.


----------



## Krazee

I had the similar thing yesterday, paid with paypal. Got an error but then said welcome to premium.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hello!
> I am new to PC gaming (but I'm good on xbox)
> But as you know, changing from xbox controller to mouse and keyboard is a huge difference.
> This is one of the first games I bought for PC, I have played through a little bit of the campaign but I am yet to start multiplayer.
> Could anybody here possibly 'train' me in multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I'm going to be a noob... (I come from MW2 on 360)


Play through the campain, and co-op to get familiar with the Mouse/Keyboard. I switched recently (within the past 6 months) and I don't want to go back to the controller. Played halo with some friends yesterday and It's so frustrating not being able to aim where I want, right then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, it seems like everything is faster, especially deploying gadgets and med/ammo bags, even movement seems slightly faster, and it may have been my imagination but it seems like guns shoot slightly faster too, I fisrt noticed it while using a semi auto pistol.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way. First game I joined, everything but firing and bullet speed was quicker.

I liked it, for one. I got my first weapon ribbons since the patch, and the AEK w/ forgrip + HB is an absolutely beast right now.

I haven't tried my other guns, but I am so happy supression has been reduced far enough to no longer make me blind when I'm suppressed. I think the bullet spread/deviation is still there, but I can see which makes a huge difference!

I don't know what's for sure or what's the placebo effect, but so far I am enjoying BF3 again. My bullets go where I aim!

edit: the repair tool is similar to pre-patch, well, except for the flame's texture glitch







. It lasts longer now, to compensate for the reduced power, I think.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ok premium maybe $50 but think about it, 4 DLCs most likely priced @ $15 a piece so that is $60 for all four. $50 may seem like a lot but it really is a good bang for ur buck


Bang for your buck?

You high bro?

Back before Battlefield was on consoles, you got maps for free....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Bang for your buck?
> You high bro?
> Back before Battlefield was on consoles, you got maps for free....


I really doubt anyone will get a much better bang for their buck than I. I got the game for free (through Intel Retail Edge) and I've put nearly 110 hrs into the game.

I am happy to purchase premium, I'll only have spent $50 on BF3 and have ALL THE CONTENT (insert meme here).

Although, I would love to have a map/game type editor like halo, so that we could do what we want, rather than wait on a company to provide content. It never stopped me from purchasing halo DLC so, value added service, it is.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlelog is back.


It seems you can't unequip the new knife (why would you do so? lol). Nothing in the customise loadout screen that indicates you could. Oh well.

It seems all your knife kills are attributed to the weapon, as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrier*
> 
> Bought premium this morning through the Origin store via PayPal and the payment has been sent.
> It doesn't show up on my EA account and on the Battlelog premium page it just tells me I have to buy it to access the page.
> Good job, DICE! Your systems are still as crap as they were with the beta key redemption.


Similar thing happened to me earlier today. I just re-logged in Battlelog and the Premium Battlelog home page was already there.









I paid with a credit card through Origin, though. First time my purchase didn't go through. Second time it did. Got only charged once, thankfully.


----------



## thepayne

We are putting together a Hardcore team, will have our own server, and also just looking for people to play with.

www.facebook.com/bossrigs


----------



## Gib007

I caved and bought BF3 Premium, much to EA's enjoyment, I'm sure. To me, BF3 is the pinnacle of FPS games to date and I most definitely want to enjoy ALL of its content. £39.99 is harsh after having paid £29.99 for BF3 Limited Edition (including B2K DLC) but hey, life's too short.


----------



## Harrier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I had the similar thing yesterday, paid with paypal. Got an error but then said welcome to premium.


I didn't get any errors, everything went through fine it just doesn't say I have it. On my Origin account it says "Order Pending Payment" even though it's already gone through and I have the transaction ID from PayPal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Similar thing happened to me earlier today. I just re-logged in Battlelog and the Premium Battlelog home page was already there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid with a credit card through Origin, though. First time my purchase didn't go through. Second time it did. Got only charged once, thankfully.


Tried that







I think it's because their order system is glitchy and says I haven't paid even though I have. Live chat refused to do anything even though I gave him the transaction ID, and told me it would be processed within 2 hours, it's now been 4.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Bang for your buck?
> You high bro?
> Back before Battlefield was on consoles, you got maps for free....


Where the hell have you been? Have you ever played Battlefield2 or Battlefield 2142? Both had expansions which you needed to pay for. Battlefield 2 had Special Forces and two Boosters: Euro Force and Armored Fury. Battlefield 2142 also had an expansion: Northern Strike. Were any of these free? NO!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepayne*
> 
> We are putting together a Hardcore team, will have our own server, and also just looking for people to play with.
> www.facebook.com/bossrigs


I'll take one of those 670's off of your hands and I'll soak up all the bullets you need me too







.

Speaking of HC, I need to play some!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Going shopping not realizing bf3 premium came out. Gonna have to return a pair of jeans so I can get premium. lol


----------



## sugiik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> kinda sad about it .. why pay more for i game i already have.. and.. i have b2k, now i have to but it again ? lol.. and if i buy them separately is the same if i buy it at 50$


this lets proteset 'em

but i think their solution only let us choose 1 of their cheap/bad game,


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuiceyNinja*
> 
> Hello!
> I am new to PC gaming (but I'm good on xbox)
> But as you know, changing from xbox controller to mouse and keyboard is a huge difference.
> This is one of the first games I bought for PC, I have played through a little bit of the campaign but I am yet to start multiplayer.
> Could anybody here possibly 'train' me in multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I'm going to be a noob... (I come from MW2 on 360)


Haha I remember asking this about 2 months ago and as was told to me you just have to jump in and play. They suggested playing Team Death Match to get used to the game, but since you've been play FPS you may not need to. I was brand spanking new to it all; FPS, Mouse and KB, lingo - everything was new. I remember deploying and looking around like a brand new baby and all I could hear was a lot of explosions and gun shots and seeing bodies. I didn't know what was going on then I just started following a couple of the soldiers. Oh and keep your head low, but that may not even matter because I've been shot through walls and all kinds of stuff, so keep moving, too.

Have fun


----------



## Methodical

For those that say what they will never, ever do. I say never ever say never ever, because guess what......?


----------



## Nocturin

Never say never!


----------



## Code-Red

Banning premium players from the servers I admin, as are plenty of other servers. Just throwing that out there, not sure what stance OCN has on premium.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Banning premium players from the servers I admin, as are plenty of other servers. Just throwing that out there, not sure what stance OCN has on premium.


Yea, don't want to play on your server(s) if you have that attitude, anyways.

You do realize that by banning premium members, your doing yourself more disservice than EA/Dice, right?

There's no reason to punish users for purchasing DLC, and if you want your server to stay popular(if it already is) your kinda shooting yourself in the foot. With an M320.

And I would also make sure that you don't discriminate against the server owners' wishers.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Banning premium players from the servers I admin, as are plenty of other servers. Just throwing that out there, not sure what stance OCN has on premium.


If there was a -rep button I would so click it


----------



## Code-Red

People want to jump queue's, and support EA's greed, I'm going to fight back against it. Simple as that.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> People want to jump queue's, and support EA's greed, I'm going to fight back against it. Simple as that.












Your method's totally going to work.

I don't play on servers that have childish admins, so no loss for me.

I don't agree with the Que jumping either, but I guarantee you that's people who are purchasing premium are not buying it just so they can "jump" your Que. If your server(s) even has a Que and not a "This server is Full" message, anymore.


----------



## Code-Red

I don't allow capitalist queue jumpers on my server, so it works out for both of us.

If you had B2K, I hope you enjoyed paying for it twice.


----------



## Krazee

Another Admin abusing his power

Wait what is ur server?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I don't allow capitalist queue jumpers on my server, so it works out for both of us.
> If you had B2K, I hope you enjoyed paying for it twice.


I don't, and your little "jab" just proves your maturity.

I didn't even pay for the game, so I hope you enjoy your $/hr ratio.

Pay attention m8.

So I have a capitalist agenda because I will be able to "jump" ques when I purchase premium?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Wait what is ur server?


Isn't what he's talking about doing against EA's ToS?


----------



## Code-Red

I paid for BF3 with my hard earned money expecting it to be different in comparison to COD. It basically is COD now. All these BF3 players who used to whine and moan about how Acitivsion is ruining the industry are turning right back around and supporting more corporate greed from EA. It's people that buy premium who are going to turn BF into nothing more than a clone of COD, if it isn't already.

Also, I was willing to put in for B2K. Saying I actually wanted Premium, where the hell is the discount? There isn't one.

It's sad, because DICE doesn't support any of this. They wanted to make free expansions.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I paid for BF3 with my hard earned money expecting it to be different in comparison to COD. It basically is COD now. All these BF3 players who used to whine and moan about how Acitivsion is ruining the industry are turning right back around and supporting more corporate greed from EA. It's people that buy premium who are going to turn BF into nothing more than a clone of COD, if it isn't already.
> Also, I was willing to put in for B2K. Saying I actually wanted Premium, where the hell is the discount? There isn't one.
> It's sad, because DICE doesn't support any of this. They wanted to make free expansions.


It's very different. When's the last time you actually played CoD? I'm glad you paid for it with your hard earned money, I paid for mine with *my hard earned free time*.

*You bought the limited edition/DLC?

Tell me again why/how your not supporting this corporate greed?
*

Code:



Code:


Sarcastic remark about PCMGR®.

PC Master Gaming Race

Gaming evolves, and frankly I enjoy BF3 a heck of a lot more than I ever did with CoD.

Now, if you want to complain about Always-On DRM, I'll be right there with you, but your argument is weaksauce.


----------



## downlinx

got Premium for free, hehe, i love ea gift card and birthday code.


----------



## //MPower

What's your server(s) so I avoid them at all cost.


----------



## BreakDown

did anyone else think they changed the attack heli a bit after the patch?

i cant help but think it now feels as if it was heavier, but at the same time its easier to tilt the nose up and downwards... is it just me?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> did anyone else think they changed the attack heli a bit after the patch?
> i cant help but think it now feels as if it was heavier, but at the same time its easier to tilt the nose up and downwards... is it just me?


I jumped in and actually flew pretty decent yesterday, I observed the opposite, turning and what not was slightly quicker







.

But I've barely got an hour in the pilot seat, so your observations are probably more on point.


----------



## slice259

I find it hard to believe there is this much talk over 50 Dollars !


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> I find it hard to believe there is this much talk over 50 Dollars !












50 dollars is a significant amount of money to people in my situations









He's fighting over the principle of it though, but failing miserably, as he's already supported the model he's so against.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50 dollars is a significant amount of money to people in my situations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's fighting over the principle of it though, but failing miserably, as he's already supported the model he's so against.


I've supported a "premium" gaming service that rips off previous buyers of DLC, and puts a class system on a game, allowing those who put more money into EA's pocket to step over those who dont want to pay?

No, I have not supported that whatsoever.


----------



## Krazee

SO bascially his server will not run any of the upcoming DLC maps, which is fine with me. On every server I get banned from for buying premium, I will do everything in my power to get that server shut down


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Banning premium players from the servers I admin, as are plenty of other servers. Just throwing that out there, not sure what stance OCN has on premium.


I am quite sure that is against EA's terms and your server won't be around for long.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> SO bascially his server will not run any of the upcoming DLC maps, which is fine with me. On every server I get banned from for buying premium, I will do everything in my power to get that server shut down


Same here my friend. It's funny because banning Premium players isn't even going to do a thing except turn your server into a wasteland, especially when CQ is freshly released.


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I am quite sure that is against EA's terms and your server won't be around for long.


It's a privately owned server. We can do whatever we want on it.

If EA decides to change their user agreements, they're going to be losing out on server revenue on the consoles. They can feel free to do that.
Quote:


> Same here my friend. It's funny because banning Premium players isn't even going to do a thing except turn your server into a wasteland, especially when CQ is freshly released.


Yes, because the overwhelming majority of players are getting premium right?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> It's a privately owned server. We can do whatever we want on it.
> 
> If EA decides to change their user agreements, they're going to be losing out on server revenue on the consoles. They can feel free to do that.


You _lease_ the server, not own it. Go on and ban all you want, your account will eventually be terminated







All those Premium players you ban will know to report your server, eventually leading to your Battlelog name.
Quote:


> *UPDATE* OFFICIAL DICE RESPONSE
> 
> Tweets
> 10m Wayne6262 ‏@Wayne6262
> 
> @zh1nt0 Hello it looks like server admins are banning people on the basis of them being Premium users is there any thing DICE/EA can do
> 
> 9m Daniel Matros ‏@zh1nt0
> 
> @Wayne6262 Yes, report them to EA Customer support


Quote:


> Yes, because the overwhelming majority of players are getting premium right?


The current poll statistics imply such... Out of 145k players, 68% say they already bought or will buy Premium. Last night alone I saw a LOT more players with Premium than without, many of them even with the new weapons.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I've supported a "premium" gaming service that rips off previous buyers of DLC, and puts a class system on a game, allowing those who put more money into EA's pocket to step over those who dont want to pay?
> No, I have not supported that whatsoever.


Any money you put into BF3, weather through premium or purchasing DLC separately, is doing nothing but proving to them that the business model works.

A caste system? Really?
How dense are you?

How does one who purchases premium get a advantage over one that does not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> SO bascially his server will not run any of the upcoming DLC maps, which is fine with me. On every server I get banned from for buying premium, I will do everything in my power to get that server shut down


Same here, there's a reason he hasn't told us what his server is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I am quite sure that is against EA's terms and your server won't be around for long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here my friend. It's funny because banning Premium players isn't even going to do a thing except turn your server into a wasteland, especially when CQ is freshly released.


This. Shooting himself in the foot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> It's a privately owned server. We can do whatever we want on it.
> If EA decides to change their user agreements, they're going to be losing out on server revenue on the consoles. They can feel free to do that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here my friend. It's funny because banning Premium players isn't even going to do a thing except turn your server into a wasteland, especially when CQ is freshly released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the overwhelming majority of players are getting premium right?
Click to expand...

It's not a "privately owned server". It's a server that you paid for access too because EA/DICE was nice enough to allow you the ability. Can you set-up your own box, in your home, running BF3's server? I don't think so.

You still abide be EA's ToS, with anything that you need to do lest your ability to play be revoked because you break the rules and discriminate against it's users, if there is such a rule in place.

How will changing the EULA lose server revenue from consoles? What would the need to change it for? Because people like you *discriminate*?

Most people who play BF3 on a daily basis will get premium.

Hell, playing last night I saw more "premium" tags than not, on about 6 different servers, each with different game types.

What ever your smoking, I want some.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> The new knife looks cool in action.
> 
> Going to spend a good part of the week in Canal TDM servers to unlock most of the guns.
> Contemplating on resetting my stats since I had a rough start on BF3 PC (transitioned from BF3 PS3 -check my profile; you'd see the difference lol).


its a box cutter


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> ...
> puts a class system on a game, allowing those who put more money into EA's pocket to step over those who dont want to pay...


Sad to say, but the world always has been and always will be divided by a class system. Rich, poor and those in between (upper, middle, lower), the haves and the have nots. It's just the way of the world. The faster you accept it, the less heart ache you will have. *I know you are upset, but just sit back for a minute and think things through.* *Many times we make bad decision when we are angry and then regret that decision.* Just One Man's Opinion.

I can say I will probably get the Premium package. I don't have history of these games as those in here and I don't know what came with what. I just know I like the game so far. This is one of my 1st FPS and only muliplayer game I've played and I do enjoy the game, but like anything else there are times when you curse it - that's jut life - like the stat/unlock issue the past week.

Peace


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I don't get why they have to show whose a premium player or not in the kill cam when they show stats.


Marketing probably, just namedrop Premium every chance they get so people will look it up/buy it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> did they remove Queuing? i was joining a server and i get this server is full msg.
> 
> 
> 
> some servers don't have queues, some do, I have no idea what the difference between the servers are, I wonder if it's an option now or something.
Click to expand...

Ok I have heard mostly all good things in this thread about the patch (minus some people who can't even start the game), but this is very bad. Removing options from the game and adding to a paid premium pack is garbage. It wouldn't be so bad if it is just "queue jumping" but if they totally disable queue for the rest, that is crap. (I have yet to play the game and see how this works and just going by your comments in this thread)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> The new knife looks cool in action.
> 
> Going to spend a good part of the week in Canal TDM servers to unlock most of the guns.
> Contemplating on resetting my stats since I had a rough start on BF3 PC (transitioned from BF3 PS3 -check my profile; you'd see the difference lol).
> 
> 
> 
> its a box cutter
Click to expand...

lol

Seems you guys put it good to Code-red, now I don't have to comment


----------



## Krazee

Wait, wait, wait. If some servers have queues and some don't that means the there must be an option to turn off the premium feature of skipping the queue as well. I doubt Dice/EA would not put a safety feature like that in


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Seems you guys put it good to Code-red, now I don't have to comment


I could probably take the time and go through each of the people's post history that are disagreeing with me, and pull up quotes about Call of Duty and Elite whining.

Funny how now that BF3 puts out services that exactly mirror that crap, they change their opinion.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I could probably take the time and go through each of the people's post history that are disagreeing with me, and pull up quotes about Call of Duty and Elite whining.
> Funny how now that BF3 puts out services that exactly mirror that crap, they change their opinion.


That is quite common in any business. Look at the automotive screens with back up cameras, lots of car companies have that feature now. Same thing is happening here as well. If it works for one why not for another


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Marketing probably, just namedrop Premium every chance they get so people will look it up/buy it.
> Ok I have heard mostly all good things in this thread about the patch (minus some people who can't even start the game), but this is very bad. Removing options from the game and adding to a paid premium pack is garbage. It wouldn't be so bad if it is just "queue jumping" but if they totally disable queue for the rest, that is crap. (I have yet to play the game and see how this works and just going by your comments in this thread)
> lol
> Seems you guys put it good to Code-red, now I don't have to comment


The "server is full" message didn't pop-up for all servers, which was weird, as some of my other favorite servers had a que like normal. I think it may be a hick-up from the additional server config, maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I could probably take the time and go through each of the people's post history that are disagreeing with me, and pull up quotes about Call of Duty and Elite whining.
> Funny how now that BF3 puts out services that exactly mirror that crap, they change their opinion.


Go ahead, considering the time frame, you'll only have about 500-700 posts of mine that you need to go through, of course, your operating on the assumption that I've complained about elite/premium type services.

Come at me, bro.


----------



## downlinx

yea people still arguing over EA being money hungry, give it a rest will you.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> yea people still arguing over EA being money hungry, give it a rest will you.


----------



## Johnny Utah

BF3 launched in Oct 2011. We're going to be getting new content into Q1 2013. Think about that. How many developers support a single game for that long? Most release 1 or 2 updates or try and sell you another game in a year. Nearly a year and a half of updates and new content is worth $50 in addition to the $60 paid for the game.

All the while a lot of the money EA is making off BF3 will be put to use funding BF4. DICE will take their money and expand their team and work to create a better BF4. In the end, we all win except those who'd rather stand on the sideline and pout preferring to pay once for a game and expect developers to work for free providing content at no-charge.


----------



## wlw wl

It's Combat Arms all over again, but with the slight difference: CA was free and only the premium content was paid.

Johnny Utah - you're funny. Look at it from a different perspective, you bought a game for $40 6 months ago and now they want you to pay $50 to "upgrade" the same game. All the DLCs combined plus the premium content do not sum up to a whole new game, yet you should pay more than for a brand new, big game.

I have a strong feeling that a lot of that content was supposed to be in the game from day 1 for that $40 (like the destruction, come on, Bad Comany 2 had better destruction, are we supposed to believe that they took a step back?), but EA thought why sell something for $40, while we can sell half of it for $40, and then the other half for $60.


----------



## beers

You are completely mindless or unobservant if you were to compare this with Combat Arms.


----------



## slice259

Premium cost $50.00, if you don't have 50 Dollars continue to play and don't complain. I know if I was Dice putting in hard hours building all these maps ect... I would want to get paid at the end of the day. Premium is BattleField ( 3.5 ), its an overhaul that in my opinion is worth the drop in the bucket it cost.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> You are completely mindless or unobservant if you were to compare this with Combat Arms.


It's the same principle, give 50% of the initial content in the basic package, sell the remaining 50% later.

EULA question - if it's against agreement to ban or kick Premium users from servers, is it also against the rules to kick users based on the country they are from? It happens quite often, usually on German servers, that you'll get kicked if you're not from Germany. I'm pretty sure it's "illegal".


----------



## Code-Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Premium cost $50.00, if you don't have 50 Dollars continue to play and don't complain. I know if I was Dice putting in hard hours building all these maps ect... I would want to get paid at the end of the day. Premium is BattleField ( 3.5 ), its an overhaul that in my opinion is worth the drop in the bucket it cost.


Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.

Failed logic.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.
> Failed logic.












Yes, EA is making dice include new weapons and gadgets just so they don't have to call it a "map pack", because otherwise they would have to give it away, for free!

What you have ^ there isn't called logic. It's called deductive reasoning.

EA is the bane of ALL GAMERS!

If you have such a distaste for EA, you should not have purchased BF3, or the many other EA game's that you've most likely purchased.

Personally, I don't mind debating with someone who provides so little substance. It's fun for me, but it might annoy our other OCN'rs.

I win!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> It's the same principle, give 50% of the initial content in the basic package, sell the remaining 50% later.
> EULA question - if it's against agreement to ban or kick Premium users from servers, is it also against the rules to kick users based on the country they are from? It happens quite often, usually on German servers, that you'll get kicked if you're not from Germany. I'm pretty sure it's "illegal".


I don't understand the relevance of your question to the topic you were talking about, but I would think there might be something in the EULA addressing that, if not, there should be. I have not read the EULA since I started the game. I've been on many German server though, never gotten kicked because I didn't speak the language. Romain , Portuguese, Spaniard, British, ect. Never chatted though, just PTFO.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.
> Failed logic.


It's easy for the developers to say because they don't sign the checks. Let's ask DICE to forego their bonuses/royalties so we can have free content. I'm sure they'll be happy to do it.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Cute how you referred to your datacenter-rented server as "privately-owned". Moreover, you never truly "own" any software you didn't even develop yourself.


----------



## Joneszilla

As long as the premium doesn't give an unfair in-game advantage to players(i.e. better guns etc.) im not going to hate on it too much. It is what it is. I actually want all the DLC's but don't want to shell out $50 right now. Since I already own B2K, a $5 or $10 discount would be nice but whatever.
Hopefully next week you all will be saying that Close Quarters is horrible and I will refrain from buying.


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.
> Failed logic.


I guess it boils down too the money right. Must I lend you 53 Dollars to sign-up?


----------



## Code-Red

I'm starting to wonder when the gaming community decided to just stop fighting and start taking it in the rear from the games industry.

Either I missed it, or this is the start of it.


----------



## Skylit

You guys are cute.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Premium cost $50.00, if you don't have 50 Dollars continue to play and don't complain. I know if I was Dice putting in hard hours building all these maps ect... I would want to get paid at the end of the day. Premium is BattleField ( 3.5 ), its an overhaul that in my opinion is worth the drop in the bucket it cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.
> 
> Failed logic.
Click to expand...

EA has owned DICE for over 5 years. There is no EA's will versus DICE's will, DICE IS EA.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I'm starting to wonder when the gaming community decided to just stop fighting and start taking it in the rear from the games industry.
> Either I missed it, or this is the start of it.


Dont worry too much. Im sure you are taking it in the rear one way or the other like the rest of us that paid for Premium. We are just a bit smarter to tell the difference and we are not shy about it. If you are so against EA just quit playing and do not give them a minute of your time or money. Im sure they will miss you


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> You are completely mindless or unobservant if you were to compare this with Combat Arms.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the same principle, give 50% of the initial content in the basic package, sell the remaining 50% later.
> 
> EULA question - if it's against agreement to ban or kick Premium users from servers, is it also against the rules to kick users based on the country they are from? It happens quite often, usually on German servers, that you'll get kicked if you're not from Germany. I'm pretty sure it's "illegal".
Click to expand...

I don't think they can just ban you for being from Germany, but they can ban you if your ping is above a certain amount so long as they do ban others with similar pings.


----------



## ivr56

http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/06/05/battlefield-3-armored-kill-screenshots-show-ac-130-gunship-twilight-tank-battles/
AC-130 and night time mass tank battles combined with DICE sound design and lighting.

So Excite


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/06/05/battlefield-3-armored-kill-screenshots-show-ac-130-gunship-twilight-tank-battles/
> AC-130 and night time mass tank battles combined with DICE sound design and lighting.
> 
> So Excite


Awesome. Really, if they added a night/low light option to every map, that would basically double the offerings. They would be soo much different, with better options for stealth. Although I don't think it would be as simple as just turning off the sun, sniper scopes would still glare even in pitch black.. Camping would probably be an issue or maybe not. Introduce night vision


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm about to buy it.. Someone stop me...


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I don't allow capitalist queue jumpers on my server, so it works out for both of us.
> If you had B2K, I hope you enjoyed paying for it twice.


It's not really the best thing for you to do,but I really understand you,cutting in line hurts every player that doesn't have the premium "privilege". I find it funny that every sucker that had B2K just paid for it twice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> It's a privately owned server. We can do whatever we want on it.
> If EA decides to change their user agreements, they're going to be losing out on server revenue on the consoles. They can feel free to do that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here my friend. It's funny because banning Premium players isn't even going to do a thing except turn your server into a wasteland, especially when CQ is freshly released.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because the overwhelming majority of players are getting premium right?
Click to expand...

Well according to EA's poll over 70% plan to buy a premium pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a box cutter


No not quite,it's a really lethal looking knife but at the same time I want it so bad.
Damn you greedy EA.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> You are completely mindless or unobservant if you were to compare this with Combat Arms.


In the terms of "pay to play" it makes perfect sense. It used to be a game where you could get by without paying a dime,now everyone pays for it and you'll be horrible at it if you don't buy the UBER ELITE GOLD LABEL SPECIAL OVER 9000 PACK.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> I'm starting to wonder when the gaming community decided to just stop fighting and start taking it in the rear from the games industry.
> Either I missed it, or this is the start of it.


Did you ever play BF2? Do you not remember each of the 3 xpacs they had for $15 each. Stop crying over paying for more content. It's getting really old. Waaaah waaaaah we are PC gamers we are supposed to get stuff for free wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Did you ever play BF2? Do you not remember each of the 3 xpacs they had for $15 each. Stop crying over paying for more content. It's getting really old. Waaaah waaaaah we are PC gamers we are supposed to get stuff for free wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


it's a waaaahbulance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Dont worry too much. Im sure you are taking it in the rear one way or the other like the rest of us that paid for Premium. We are just a bit smarter to tell the difference and we are not shy about it. If you are so against EA just quit playing and do not give them a minute of your time or money. Im sure they will miss you


I will say though, I do agree with code-red in fear I feel as the gaming industry continues to move closer and closer to the pay-to-win model.

I am very scared, and sad that I really have no other choice than to bend over...

so many wallets, it's a shame I only have 1 wallet to give.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Awesome. Really, if they added a night/low light option to every map, that would basically double the offerings. They would be soo much different, with better options for stealth. Although I don't think it would be as simple as just turning off the sun, sniper scopes would still glare even in pitch black.. Camping would probably be an issue or maybe not. Introduce night vision


Your right, I want more night maps. It's really, really cool with frostbite, but I've only seen one night map because I don't have B2k. Can't even take advantage of these nifty lighting features.

With sniper glare, tone it down a bunch ( maybe it only flares when your aiming directly at a player) or give us all decent INV scopes.







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm about to buy it.. Someone stop me...


I wont stop you if you buy a set for me too!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

ANyways...If I buy premium right now will I be able to play Close Quarters or when is it released?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Code-Red*
> 
> Fact is that DICE wanted to make free DLC. EA is the one forcing us to pay for it.
> Failed logic.


100% true,if millions pre-ordered BF3 for $60,think of how much money that raked in for them. They've more than made their profit on BF3,yet everyone's OK with buying B2K twice,wth?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> 100% true,if millions pre-ordered BF3 for $60,think of how much money that raked in for them. They've more than made their profit on BF3,yet everyone's OK with buying B2K twice,wth?


Your posts always break my sarcasm meter.


----------



## Desert Rat

Im used to getting raped by the gaming industry by now. I just took a long shower and started stabing people with my shiny new knife, lol.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> it's a waaaahbulance.
> I will say though, I do agree with code-red in fear I feel as the gaming industry continues to move closer and closer to the pay-to-win model.
> I am very scared, and sad that I really have no other choice than to bend over...
> so many wallets, it's a shame I only have 1 wallet to give.
> Your right, I want more night maps. It's really, really cool with frostbite, but I've only seen one night map because I don't have B2k. Can't even take advantage of these nifty lighting features.
> With sniper glare, tone it down a bunch ( maybe it only flares when your aiming directly at a player) or give us all decent INV scopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I wont stop you if you buy a set for me too!


I think I may have to shut up and let them take my money, and hope they keep their promise and release those maps 1-2 years down the road.
But,I still hate that the "sun" is unrealistically blinding,tanks are still made of paper,enemy's laser and tac lights can be debilitating form a unreasonable distance,and the choppers and jets are nearly indestructible making AA guns useless.

Oh,and night maps you can get away with a regular scope,though INV scope do help in some cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Your posts always break my sarcasm meter.


LOL.
My sarcasm detection seems to fail @ internet sarcasm.


----------



## Cataclysmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Im used to getting raped by the gaming industry by now. I just took a long shower and started stabing people with my shiny new knife, lol.


Made my day


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> ANyways...If I buy premium right now will I be able to play Close Quarters or when is it released?


you can play on the 12th


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I would think there might be something in the EULA addressing that, if not, there should be. I have not read the EULA since I started the game. I've been on many German server though, never gotten kicked because I didn't speak the language. Romain , Portuguese, Spaniard, British, ect. Never chatted though, just PTFO.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't think they can just ban you for being from Germany, but they can ban
> you if your ping is above a certain amount so long as they do ban others with similar pings.


It's not about the chat, as you don't have to say anything, and it's not about being from Germany, but about NOT being from Germany. Also my ping is usually below 30 so it's not that either.
Quite often when I join German server it will kick me after a couple of seconds with a message saying "We don't allow players from Poland to play on our servers", "Find yourself a server in your own country" or stuff like that. Insert nazi meme here


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivr56*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/06/05/battlefield-3-armored-kill-screenshots-show-ac-130-gunship-twilight-tank-battles/
> AC-130 and night time mass tank battles combined with DICE sound design and lighting.
> 
> So Excite
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Really, if they added a night/low light option to every map, that would basically double the offerings. They would be soo much different, with better options for stealth. *Although I don't think it would be as simple as just turning off the sun*, sniper scopes would still glare even in pitch black.. Camping would probably be an issue or maybe not. Introduce night vision
Click to expand...

I thought the "amazing" aspect of Frostbite was that the "real-time radiosity" lighting gave them full flexibility to mess with the lighting as much as they want to. There are some things that EA/DICE marketed BF3 with that just make me raise my eyebrows and ask: "Ok? So what ever happened to this?" Foe example, the Caspian antenna collapsing didn't happen until months after release, and even then it is a scripted event that happens at the last few seconds of the round, where it sometimes doesn't even crash to the floor in time -___-. Zh1nt0 had said (in the first unveiling of Caspian Border) that the antenna was destructible by players. What gives?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I would think there might be something in the EULA addressing that, if not, there should be. I have not read the EULA since I started the game. I've been on many German server though, never gotten kicked because I didn't speak the language. Romain , Portuguese, Spaniard, British, ect. Never chatted though, just PTFO.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't think they can just ban you for being from Germany, but they can ban
> you if your ping is above a certain amount so long as they do ban others with similar pings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about the chat, as you don't have to say anything, and it's not about being from Germany, but about NOT being from Germany. Also my ping is usually below 30 so it's not that either.
> Quite often when I join German server it will kick me after a couple of seconds with a message saying "We don't allow players from Poland to play on our servers", "Find yourself a server in your own country" or stuff like that. Insert nazi meme here
Click to expand...

Oh my bad, I misread. Yea, that is pretty weird. I would assume that it normally would be because of the chat. Even if you don't participate in the chat, that implies that you're not a team player as you can't communicate in chat if you don't speak their language.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> ANyways...If I buy premium right now will I be able to play Close Quarters or when is it released?
> 
> 
> 
> you can play on the 12th
Click to expand...









Battlelog says the 11th.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Awesome. Really, if they added a night/low light option to every map, that would basically double the offerings. They would be soo much different, with better options for stealth. *Although I don't think it would be as simple as just turning off the sun*, sniper scopes would still glare even in pitch black.. Camping would probably be an issue or maybe not. Introduce night vision
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the "amazing" aspect of Frostbite was that the "real-time radiosity" lighting gave them full flexibility to mess with the lighting as much as they want to. There are some things that EA/DICE marketed BF3 with that just make me raise my eyebrows and ask: "Ok? So what ever happened to this?" Foe example, the Caspian antenna collapsing didn't happen until months after release, and even then it is a scripted event that happens at the last few seconds of the round, where it sometimes doesn't even crash to the floor in time -___-. Zh1nt0 had said (in the first unveiling of Caspian Border) that the antenna was destructible by players. What gives?
Click to expand...

Well it could be that simple, but I think most of maps would have to be redone a little bit, adding street lamps or whatever. Mostly I was just pointing out that scopes glare in any light condition presently so that would be an issue in a pitch black game. The engine seems to be capable of tons of amazing stuff, but to get it working right must take a lot of time and bug testing to release it.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Battlefield @Battlefield
> 
> @isquanky They shouldn't be able to have access to the new weapons yet. ^ES


So it seems we shouldn't be seeing people running around with CQ weapons yet!


----------



## yeahi

who is rich here I would love to get premium but i cant i live in morocco and i cant buy it help me if you can


----------



## wrigleyvillain

"Capitalist Queue Jumpers" LOL--thanks for the new Platoon name!









Seriously, if that's not the most reactionary crap I've heard in a long time I don't know what....

And can anyone really explain to me how I paid for B2K twice? I bought the LE (which I probably would have regardless of B2K or not).

Really, $50 gets me this which I will enjoy for months and months or dinner _or_ a movie for two out which is one night (both is closer to $80 all said and done). It's all relative, man.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> "Capitalist Queue Jumpers" LOL--thanks for the new Platoon name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, if that's not the most reactionary crap I've heard in a long time I don't know what....
> And can anyone really explain to me how I paid for B2K twice? I bought the LE (which I probably would have regardless of B2K or not).
> Really, $50 gets me this which I will enjoy for months and months or dinner _or_ a movie for two out which is one night (both is closer to $80 all said and done). It's all relative, man.


Send me an invite, I'll join that platoon.

I don't get the B2K thing, either. You buy it once, even if it's included in another package deal.

If I buy a humble bundle, and get limbo, but I already own limbo, I only paid once for it. The second time was a completely separate purchase that just happened to include limbo.


----------



## Joneszilla

I just played a few rounds and it seemed pretty much everyone was a premium player. Not sure why they have to show us who is a premium player in Kill Cam though.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield @Battlefield
> @isquanky They shouldn't be able to have access to the new weapons yet. ^ES
> 
> 
> 
> So it seems we shouldn't be seeing people running around with CQ weapons yet!
Click to expand...

Ha! Well I already unblocked the AUG and the ACW-R, I love the ACW-R.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ha! Well I already unblocked the AUG and the ACW-R, I love the ACW-R.


I didnt like it all that much but I was playing TDM with the ACW-R it can get hectic. The ACW-R was only showing 27 rounds bug I guess. I like the Mtar-21 a lot more not sure how good it will be at distance but I will find out soon enough.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> And one of the new game modes is basically Gun Game from COD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


No, it's gun game from CS, and many other games before COD.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, it's gun game from CS, and many other games before COD.


Gun Game's from CS?

I didn't know that!

I love gun game!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, it's gun game from CS, and many other games before COD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Gun Game's from CS?
> I didn't know that!
> I love gun game!


Hmm, didn't know that either.


----------



## redalert

Anyone notice that they added the heavy barrel for the RPK and M27?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hmm, didn't know that either.


Marketing at it's best







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Anyone notice that they added the heavy barrel for the RPK and M27?


I did not. Do they make any difference?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Marketing at it's best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I did not. Do they make any difference?


I have not tried either of them out with it but the weird thing is I have over 800 kills with RPK but it doesnt show up in my accessory option?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have not tried either of them out with it but the weird thing is I have over 800 kills with RPK but it doesnt show up in my accessory option?


You mean in the game?

If so, It might be a glitch, if you look at the SKS in BL, you'll see it also has the HB option, but it is not able to be unlocked because there is no criteria









...If I understand what you mean


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I don't get the B2K thing, either. You buy it once, even if it's included in another package deal.
> 
> If I buy a humble bundle, and get limbo, but I already own limbo, I only paid once for it. The second time was a completely separate purchase that just happened to include limbo.


Well if you don't get something, that's usually not a problem with that something but with you.
If you bought the LE you got B2K for free, no issue here. But if you bought normal BF3 edition, and then bought (you know, like for money) B2K when it came out, then you are in fact paying double if you buy the Premium pack. They should be refunding the B2K value from the Premium, even some discount coupon for another DLC would do some justice.

I got the B2K with LE and I'm glad that happened (that I didn't pay for it), because there's little return value from that DLC. Not many servers that you can play on (I mean those that actually have people on them) and except for the few maps it brought some vehicles, but those are limited to those maps so not that great. I expect it will be a bit better with CQ because you get weapons that you can use anywhere, and the B2K story will repeat itself with Armored Kill.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You mean in the game?
> If so, It might be a glitch, if you look at the SKS in BL, you'll see it also has the HB option, but it is not able to be unlocked because there is no criteria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...If I understand what you mean


yeah your understanding me correctly.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm sure this has already been answered, but If I buy premium for the PC right now will I be able to play the maps? I don't know if there is some other release date I don't know about.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I'm sure this has already been answered, but If I buy premium for the PC right now will I be able to play the maps? I don't know if there is some other release date I don't know about.


You won't.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I'm sure this has already been answered, but If I buy premium for the PC right now will I be able to play the maps? I don't know if there is some other release date I don't know about.


Not til the 11th or 12th


----------



## WakaFlockaFlam2

r there any public bf3 tournaments that are going on right now? i've been searching 4 some but cant find any?


----------



## selfsurf

what the hell is going on i've been put in some terrible frikkin teams lately. is the matchmaking mucked up or something?


----------



## TheYonderGod

What matchmaking? You just join a server and you're automatically put on the team with the least amount of poeple. Some servers have team scrambling when the ticket difference is too big (imo ALL should), but most don't.

If anyone hasn't seen the new maps yet and wants to, this guy has videos of all 4 on his channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/shosho10199/videos


----------



## zk1mpls

Yeah. Joining a crappy team happens all too often. Especially on Metro. People would rather pad their stats then play to win. SMH.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Yeah. Joining a crappy team happens all too often. Especially on Metro. People would rather pad their stats then play to win. SMH.


Sometimes it's not necessarily crappy team, but team stacking.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You won't.


You will be able to unlock the new weapons though. Or most of them


----------



## selfsurf

right, didn't mean matchmaking, meant team balancing. imo shouldn't it be based on score per minute? are there options that let you balance the teams based on objective score per minute?


----------



## digitally

so how was the new patch coming?


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Sometimes it's not necessarily crappy team, but team stacking.


Oh. Didn't know there was a term for that. But basically... yeah. This.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selfsurf*
> 
> right, didn't mean matchmaking, meant team balancing. imo shouldn't it be based on score per minute? are there options that let you balance the teams based on objective score per minute?


I think Battlefield balances teams based on Skill level.


----------



## wlw wl

I watched the CQ map videos and it looks like the "HQ Destruction" is pure BS, at least on PS3. You can really destroy anything but some wooden furniture and hardly any wall can be blown up... *pshhh*


----------



## bfgDennis

Is there lots of 64 player servers that have the new maps ?


----------



## wlw wl

The CQ maps aren't 64 players at all, are they. More than 32 would be too much on them.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfgDennis*
> 
> Is there lots of 64 player servers that have the new maps ?


None just yet. The new maps aren't out until the 12th (if you're Premium, that is. Otherwise, you'd have to wait til the 24th).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Battlelog says the 11th


----------



## bfgDennis

I was looking for my favorite servers last night and to my surprise they where all moved to Premium only, I guess this is the way of the future


----------



## zk1mpls

The M320 LVG just made Conquest Metro 64 much worse. LOL

Guess I'll be sticking to TDM to unlock most guns.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> I watched the CQ map videos and it looks like the "HQ Destruction" is pure BS, at least on PS3. You can really destroy anything but some wooden furniture and hardly any wall can be blown up... *pshhh*


You've said all sir PS3, it seems hq destruction is limited while in pc, you will probably get nices wall destructions etc


----------



## jidakra

PS3 gameplay looks honestly godawful, but CQ looks SO terrible compared to the trailers, its like an entirely different game.

I'm sure PC destruction/the over all lock will be much better.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Oh. Didn't know there was a term for that. But basically... yeah. This.
> I think Battlefield balances teams based on Skill level.


It depends on the plug-in that the server admin is using for the auto-balance Most are by SPM, and many just switch the last teamjoiner or prevent switching to the winning team, while others congratulate moving to the losing team.

So it varies


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> did they remove Queuing? i was joining a server and i get this server is full msg.


It's only available to premium players


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> It's only available to premium players


not (completely) true, depends on the server from my experience.

removing the que for non-premium would not be a good PR stunt


----------



## Blackout621

Accuracy went up .7% from 18.8% to 19.5% with new Battlelog. And I'm on PS3.

LOLWUT

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Accuracy went up .7% from 18.8% to 19.5% with new Battlelog. And I'm on PS3.
> 
> LOLWUT
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


It wasn't displaying the correct accuracy before. It previously calculated only your weapon accuracy, without taking your vehicle accuracy into account. Now, it calculates your overall accuracy.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> The M320 LVG just made Conquest Metro 64 much worse. LOL
> Guess I'll be sticking to TDM to unlock most guns.


m320 lvg ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Accuracy went up .7% from 18.8% to 19.5% with new Battlelog. And I'm on PS3.
> LOLWUT
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/


aim assist much?


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> not (completely) true, depends on the server from my experience.
> removing the que for non-premium would not be a good PR stunt


Was a joke


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Accuracy went up .7% from 18.8% to 19.5% with new Battlelog. And I'm on PS3.
> 
> LOLWUT
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Prepare_4_Pwnage/stats/287063713/ps3/
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't displaying the correct accuracy before. It previously calculated only your weapon accuracy, without taking your vehicle accuracy into account. Now, it calculates your overall accuracy.
Click to expand...

Mine dropped about 1-2%, I think I shoot at jets to much with the machine guns







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> The M320 LVG just made Conquest Metro 64 much worse. LOL
> Guess I'll be sticking to TDM to unlock most guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m320 lvg ?
Click to expand...

Basically, I heard it is an m320 that shoots "rubber" explosive rounds, so you can bounce it around corners. Sounds "epic" doesn't it? Metro wars will be interesting now eh? hahaha


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Was a joke


*whoops









http://psyopsresearch.com/

What kinda BF3 player are you?

My accuracy went down, lmao. I shoot at too many air things when I'm in gunner seats.

Accuracy and SPM steady rising since the patch. I'm so glad they got supression back down too acceptable levels.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> m320 lvg ?
> aim assist much?


Dude, do you do anything besides trololol and hate?









Regardless, I'd like you to find someone on PS3 with better accuracy than me... aim assist doesn't make that huge of a difference, y'know.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> http://psyopsresearch.com/
> 
> What kinda BF3 player are you?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Ours was the same!

Interesting. *ponder


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Basically, I heard it is an m320 that shoots "rubber" explosive rounds, so you can bounce it around corners. Sounds "epic" doesn't it? Metro wars will be interesting now eh? hahaha


It's just an M320 that shoots hand grenades really. So you can bounce them around corners and off the walls and they are timed. Just like hand grenade, maybe with greater speed/range.
I used it a couple of times and they bounce pretty neatly so it's fun to bounce them 180 degrees into a container in which someone is hiding (on Canals).


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ours was the same!
> 
> Interesting. *ponder
Click to expand...

Dude it's like we're the exact same person except we're not!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Dude, do you do anything besides trololol and hate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, I'd like you to find someone on PS3 with better accuracy than me... aim assist doesn't make that huge of a difference, y'know.


when something does the job for you then you cannot take any bennefit for it... yet you keep trying to


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If anyone hasn't seen the new maps yet and wants to, this guy has videos of all 4 on his channel - http://www.youtube.com/user/shosho10199/videos


Good videos.







Maps look interesting but certainly aren't as destructible as I was expecting. And the PS3 graphics suck.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> when something does the job for you then you cannot take any bennefit for it... yet you keep trying to


I'm better than you


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I'm better than you


On the PS3, no doubt, bring it over to the PC and we'll see what happens


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> On the PS3, no doubt, bring it over to the PC and we'll see what happens


It's funny to watch people that come right from the console playing on PC,I ran into quite a few that purchased BF3 on the PC for the premium pack.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> It's just an M320 that shoots hand grenades really. So you can bounce them around corners and off the walls and they are timed. Just like hand grenade, maybe with greater speed/range.
> I used it a couple of times and they bounce pretty neatly so it's fun to bounce them 180 degrees into a container in which someone is hiding (on Canals).


The M320 is fun,I just dislike switching my med packs for it. Ever heard of the glitched grenade launcher that shoots smoke grenades with no "bullet drop" and kills anybody in 1 hit?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> It's funny to watch people that come right from the console playing on PC,I ran into quite a few that purchased BF3 on the PC for the premium pack.
> The M320 is fun,I just dislike switching my med packs for it. Ever heard of the glitched grenade launcher that shoots smoke grenades with no "bullet drop" and kills anybody in 1 hit?


I know, it always cracks me up. I'm still waiting on Amhro to come back so we can scheduled a throw-down since he's through with his finals (or should be by now).

I love the 320 smoke, but i agree, hate losing my med pack. The med pack keeps me alive more times than not, especially running across an empty field with someone shooting at me. I was very glad that they increased the speed of gadget deploys, it's become an even more viable strategy.

What is the glitch that you speak of?

I know the 1 hit (done it a few times on accident with smoke), but no bullet drop?


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I know, it always cracks me up. I'm still waiting on Amhro to come back so we can scheduled a throw-down since he's through with his finals (or should be by now).
> I love the 320 smoke, but i agree, hate losing my med pack. The med pack keeps me alive more times than not, especially running across an empty field with someone shooting at me. I was very glad that they increased the speed of gadget deploys, it's become an even more viable strategy.
> What is the glitch that you speak of?
> I know the 1 hit (done it a few times on accident with smoke), but no bullet drop?


I don't know I haven't seen it myself,though several have told me about it,perhaps it only works with a certain gun?


----------



## Nocturin

this would no suprise me. I almost never use the underslug, so I haven't noticed this yet.


----------



## mtbiker033

patch anygood? I just went back four or five pages and didn't see many comments


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> patch anygood? I just went back four or five pages and didn't see many comments


I'm satisfied. The game feels smoother/more fluid to me.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> patch anygood? I just went back four or five pages and didn't see many comments


Let me put it this way:


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> patch anygood? I just went back four or five pages and didn't see many comments


Not sure about any better smoothness, but my ping is bad today so I can't tell. Suppression seems to be pretty good though.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I usually play with 200-250 due to the lack of local server. And after patch, the game is smooooooth(yes, with extra 'o's).


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Not sure about any better smoothness, but my ping is bad today so I can't tell. Suppression seems to be pretty good though.


It's smother, run speed is slightly higher, ads seems to be too. Many headshots that I'd miss before (get the animation but nother happened) are hitting now, ( HK started climbing again, dropped from 28 to 25% after the march patch) Hit boxes seem a lot tighter, haven't had the same infuriating hit detection that I had before.

Overall, satisfied. I'll re-evaluate 15-20 hours into the new patch







.


----------



## mtbiker033

thanks for the comments guys I need to get patched up and play some. I have been in Skyrim for the last month or so.

umm patching now, BF3 premium what in the world??????? seriously????

dude is this what they have been working on all this time instead of fixing the game????? you have to be kidding me?

two 4 map expansions in September? yeah right, bet that doesn't happen

wait wait wait, did I really read that some servers are "premium only"


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I'm better than you


sony take half of the credit of your skills bro









see what i did there


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This premium crap reminds me of Harry Potter. It's like us normal players are "mudbloods". Who do they think they are? Malfoy?


----------



## DarthBaiter

I see a bike but don't see the horse?

never mind...old post


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This premium crap reminds me of Harry Potter. It's like us normal players are "mudbloods". Who do they think they are? Malfoy?


LoL
QFT


----------



## mtbiker033

omg premium comes with....wait for it....back to karkand? lol like anyone who wants bf3 premium doesn't have that already...so much fail.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Damn I hate premium queue jumping, I've been waiting in a queue for half an hour now and I've moved down one spot


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the comments guys I need to get patched up and play some. I have been in Skyrim for the last month or so.
> umm patching now, BF3 premium what in the world??????? seriously????
> dude is this what they have been working on all this time instead of fixing the game????? you have to be kidding me?
> two 4 map expansions in September? yeah right, bet that doesn't happen
> wait wait wait, did I really read that some servers are "premium only"


I'm not sure we know exactly what's going on yet. There's so many different things about this patch that have changed vanilla, and the implementations of premium haven't been spelled out perfectly clear because they changed things they didn't say they were.

Am I suprised?

No. It's all about the money. If BF3 didn't have such playability(BF3 is my first BF game), I would've moved on, like I did with blizzard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sony take half of the credit of your skills bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what i did there


oh, I see what you did there.

5 letter word _____ stars with T.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This premium crap reminds me of Harry Potter. It's like us normal players are "mudbloods". Who do they think they are? Malfoy?












I can see this.

motherofgod.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*
> 
> I see a bike but don't see the horse?
> never mind...old post


Please tell me you know what your avatar is from. That is FUNNY!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Damn I hate premium queue jumping, I've been waiting in a queue for half an hour now and I've moved down one spot


This is what I was worried about.

Our only option is to get premium.









I was planning on it, but that won't be for a couple of paychecks.


----------



## Methodical

It seems many players have purchased Premium. I've seen lots during game play.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> It seems many players have purchased Premium. I've seen lots during game play.


As have I. Vanilla players are the very small minority now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the comments guys I need to get patched up and play some. I have been in Skyrim for the last month or so.
> umm patching now, BF3 premium what in the world??????? seriously????
> dude is this what they have been working on all this time instead of fixing the game????? you have to be kidding me?
> two 4 map expansions in September? yeah right, bet that doesn't happen
> wait wait wait, did I really read that some servers are "premium only"


Where do you see 2 expansions in September? There's 1 every 3 months scheduled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> omg premium comes with....wait for it....back to karkand? lol like anyone who wants bf3 premium doesn't have that already...so much fail.


And it's still cheaper than buying the other 4 map packs separately. What, do you expect them to charge $35 for the other 4 packs?
And there are people like Nocturin who haven't even bought B2k yet, he is getting an amazing deal now if he gets all 5 for $50.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Where do you see 2 expansions in September? There's 1 every 3 months scheduled.
> And it's still cheaper than buying the other 4 map packs separately. What, do you expect them to charge $35 for the other 4 packs?
> And there are people like Nocturin who haven't even bought B2k yet, he is getting an amazing deal now if he gets all 5 for $50.




two of them say September 2012

yeah bf3 premium only servers, how awesome


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> two of them say September 2012
> yeah bf3 premium only servers, how awesome


Aftermath is Dec 2012 its a misprint.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> 
> two of them say September 2012
> yeah bf3 premium only servers, how awesome


Oh, must be a typo on that picture, Aftermath is set for December afaik.

Yeah premium only servers are BS though, I don't see how/why they would be allowed other than during the 2 weeks early access for premium players.


----------



## vinton13

Is there any way to get Premium without a credit card/PayPal? See, I kinda don't have one and PayPal services suck for our country. :\


----------



## HighwayStar

I've never played a battlefield game before but I'm wanting to get away from MMOs and back into FPS. Currently playing tribes ascend and enjoying it but what kind of money am I looking at to get into BF3?

Do I really need the expansions? I'm only interested in multiplayer.


----------



## wlw wl

Just get the basic game, there isn't much value in Back to Karkand and the Close Quarters seem overhyped, the actual gameplay videos don't match the trailes etc.

You'll be perfectly fine with just the basic game and you can get any DLC anytime you want.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Is there any way to get Premium without a credit card? See, I kinda don't have one. :\


Debit card/paypal/cash at Gamestop (not 100% sure if they have it at gamestop in store actually, but if not buy a gift card in store and use the gift card online)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I've never played a battlefield game before but I'm wanting to get away from MMOs and back into FPS. Currently playing tribes ascend and enjoying it but what kind of money am I looking at to get into BF3?
> Do I really need the expansions? I'm only interested in multiplayer.


You can just get the game itself at first, and then buy the DLC(premium is all the DLC for $50 opposed to $75 if you bought them separately) later if you get tired of the Vanilla maps. The DLCs include 4 multiplayer maps+10 weapons each, plus at least 3 new game modes over all of them (4 if you count CQ Assault as a different mode)

The game goes on sale for $30 all the time, if you aren't in a hurry to get it you can just wait til it is and save $20-30


----------



## HighwayStar

Yeah, I happened to see it on GameStop for 39.99 but I'm in no rush to get it really. I can wait till it goes for 30$. Which stores have it @ that price?


----------



## Cotton

Anyone want to play right now? user: cottontlc


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Yeah, I happened to see it on GameStop for 39.99 but I'm in no rush to get it really. I can wait till it goes for 30$. Which stores have it @ that price?


Amazon, Origin and Gamestop all had it at $30 at one time PC download version Amazon has the retail version for $35 right now


----------



## chino1974

Hey guys I just added a second 6870 to my rig for crossfire and I can't for the life of me get battlefield 3 to play now. If I disable crossfire it works fine. I've tried several different ccc's and cap combos and all do the same thing. Can anyone help me out let me know what I need to do to get it to play nice with my crossfire? Here's my specs in case needed.

i5 2500k oc'd to 4.6,ASRock Z77 Pro3,16 Gb Kingston HyperX ram,OCZ Vertex 3 128Gb Sata 3 SSD,640 Gb WD Caviar Blue hd,2x XFX 6870 in crossfire,550 Watt OCZ Fatal1ty PSU,CUSTOM WATER COOLING LOOP.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Hey guys I just added a second 6870 to my rig for crossfire and I can't for the life of me get battlefield 3 to play now. If I disable crossfire it works fine. I've tried several different ccc's and cap combos and all do the same thing. Can anyone help me out let me know what I need to do to get it to play nice with my crossfire? Here's my specs in case needed.
> i5 2500k oc'd to 4.6,ASRock Z77 Pro3,16 Gb Kingston HyperX ram,OCZ Vertex 3 128Gb Sata 3 SSD,640 Gb WD Caviar Blue hd,2x XFX 6870 in crossfire,550 Watt OCZ Fatal1ty PSU,CUSTOM WATER COOLING LOOP.


Make a thread about it and AMD graphics cards, not here.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sony take half of the credit of your skills bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what i did there


1v1 me bro

On another note, they fixed the foregrip. I've been raping people with the PKP and G36C. They've returned to their original glory IMO.


----------



## Nocturin

I wanna spectate.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I wanna spectate.


you can.









just one problem: my current 6450 might not get 60 fps on Ultra settings..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> 1v1 me bro
> On another note, they fixed the foregrip. I've been raping people with the PKP and G36C. They've returned to their original glory IMO.


Fr0sty would whoup your ass.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> 1v1 me bro.


i dont have anything to prove

so why would i need to 1v1 you?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Here's some Close Quarters gameplay. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqTnbrgYPiU&feature=g-u-u
Gun Master has teams, but there's still a single winner... Sooo you're competing against your teammates but you can only kill the other team. Kinda makes no sense but I guess if it was FFA there would be too many people trying to kill each other in a small area, maybe there should be 4 squads or something.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here's some Close Quarters gameplay. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqTnbrgYPiU&feature=g-u-u
> Gun Master has teams, but there's still a single winner... Sooo you're competing against your teammates but you can only kill the other team. Kinda makes no sense but I guess if it was FFA there would be too many people trying to kill each other in a small area, maybe there should be 4 squads or something.


interesting. curious how this game mode turns out.

What about Conquest Domination? Is it anything like COD Domination?


----------



## grunion

I had a little menage a trois action last night, lost the round but kdr victorious...
It was 2v2 for almost half the round but my partner bailed on me.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Well have played enough of this game to state with some experience what works for me:

(a) I'm terrible at sniping with any scope other than reflex. I guess I don't have the bullet drop figured out.

(b) Engineers are far and away the most bad-ass looking class with their gas masks and rocket launchers. Looks like something House Harkonnen would  field on the battlefield. Plus blowing up walls and tanks is uber-cool. I love being engineers almost as much as (c)

(c) Assault rules. Love, love, love how they gave assault the defib in this game. I'm so happy because it allows me to use my considerable battle-medic skills from many wasted years of playing RTCW. Haven't unlocked all the guns but the M4A1 & G3A3 are my two favorites for medium range. BUT for close quarter fighting nothing beats the laser-sighted MP7 with extended magazine. That gun is sick like many people here have stated already. The only reason I still switch it up the G3A3 is because the G3a3 just sounds and feels more powerful.

All is all, BF3 is a great game. There still isn't a level that is as awesome as the Arica Harbor level on BFBC2, but the Seinne crossing one is a close second.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> interesting. curious how this game mode turns out.
> What about Conquest Domination? Is it anything like COD Domination?


He didn't have any actual gameplay in that video but in a map walkthrough video I saw it looks just like Conquest but the flags only take a few seconds to capture. I have no idea if that's like COD because the only thing I play in COD is Zombies and a little bit of Gun Game/TDM at my friend's house.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> 1v1 me bro
> On another note, they fixed the foregrip. I've been raping people with the PKP and G36C. They've returned to their original glory IMO.


They buffed the foregrip for AEK, F2000, Famas and SSG553 nowhere in the patch notes did they say anything about the PKP and G36C. The most likely reason they seem better is they nerfed the suppression.


----------



## EliteReplay

OK i bought Premium, and it says this: *5+ unique Assignments*
could someone tell me which are those 5+ unique Assignments?? since i have already completed the new 10 that i got with the premium purchased.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OK i bought Premium, and it says this: *5+ unique Assignments*
> could someone tell me which are those 5+ unique Assignments?? since i have already completed the new 10 that i got with the premium purchased.


There are 5 Premium-only assignments... which unlock... dogtags. _Womp Womp._ Lol

I'd like to unlock the Jack of All Trades dogtag, though.


----------



## passey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> OK i bought Premium, and it says this: *5+ unique Assignments*
> could someone tell me which are those 5+ unique Assignments?? since i have already completed the new 10 that i got with the premium purchased.


go to assignments there the 5 at the top for dog tags thats all.


----------



## redalert




----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Is it just me or all guns of a class feel the same?


----------



## zk1mpls

^ It's just you.









Although I do agree that some guns are a bit _similar_, there is something in each one that stands out that I can't just really point directly out (if that makes any sense. lol ).


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ It's just you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I do agree that some guns are a bit _similar_, there is something in each one that stands out that I can't just really point directly out (if that makes any sense. lol ).


I agree with you,some feel more powerful ( kinda obvious) while others are more control-able and easier to get bullets down range to suppress a sniper for a teammate. I have a hard time choosing between the M16 and M416,M16=longer barrel,better med/ long range but it imo sucks at close range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Wow I wish I had a res that high lol.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Wow I wish I had a res that high lol.


It's just 1080p, pretty standard these days.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> I agree with you,some feel more powerful ( kinda obvious) while others are more control-able and easier to get bullets down range to suppress a sniper for a teammate. I have a hard time choosing between the M16 and M416,M16=longer barrel,better med/ long range but it imo sucks at close range.


I'm definitely a fan of the M416 over the M16A3, since it's more maneuverable -perfect gun for run-and-gun situations (TDM, Rush, SQDM). It's one of my favorite guns in the game hands-down (8 service stars and counting - even if it takes a couple more bullets to kill).

For Conquest, I'm a fan of the AN-94 Akaban, tough to work with at close range, but really accurate at medium to long range.

The AUG A3 is somewhere in between the M16A3 and the AN-94. Slower than the M16 but faster than the AN-94, but a very serviceable gun, nonetheless.







SCAR-L is pretty nice, too.


----------



## Witchdoctor

M416 = Bad day for anyone that is unfortunate enough to be seen with in 60 yards,


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I don't know guys, they just don't feel different. In Bad Company 2 every gun had a special feeling about it. For instance, firing F2000 vs firing AEK was a completely different experience.

In BF3 it just feels the same, even after 130Hours on it.

P.S.: Can't define what "feel" means.


----------



## excelerater

EA is milking its customers to death on this game.....Im out


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> Is it just me or all guns of a class feel the same?


that's dice balancing act when it comes to weapon balancing

they have no clue that each guns behave differently


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I don't know guys, they just don't feel different. In Bad Company 2 every gun had a special feeling about it. For instance, firing F2000 vs firing AEK was a completely different experience.
> In BF3 it just feels the same, even after 130Hours on it.
> P.S.: Can't define what "feel" means.


Oh well. They feel different to me after every patch, to be honest. Lol


----------



## lan cable garrotte string

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I don't know guys, they just don't feel different. In Bad Company 2 every gun had a special feeling about it. For instance, firing F2000 vs firing AEK was a completely different experience.
> In BF3 it just feels the same, even after 130Hours on it.
> P.S.: Can't define what "feel" means.


I know right - and I thought BC2 was pretty so and so, all 1000 hours I put into it. BF3 gave fresh new meaning to the words 'atrocious failure".



Good times.


----------



## mtbiker033

I played a few rounds last night for the first time in awhile and I was surprised at how many premium players there were. I felt like my friends and I were the only ones who weren't premium, kinda surprised. Sell it and they will come I guess.


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mark the Bold*
> 
> BUT for close quarter fighting nothing beats the laser-sighted MP7 with extended magazine. That gun is sick like many people here have stated already. The only reason I still switch it up the G3A3 is because the G3a3 just sounds and feels more powerful.
> 
> All is all, BF3 is a great game. There still isn't a level that is as awesome as the Arica Harbor level on BFBC2, but the Seinne crossing one is a close second.


MP7? Pshh! PDW-R with ext. mag beats all SMGs and many carbines and assault rifles.

And man, really, BF3 is in many aspects a step back compared to Bad Company 2...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> MP7? Pshh! PDW-R with ext. mag beats all SMGs and many carbines and assault rifles.
> And man, really, BF3 is in many aspects a step back compared to Bad Company 2...


I politely disagree, MP7 with extended mags and the laser sight destroy anything at close range... it used to be my USAS counter before the patch that nerfed it to oblivion. If you plan on shooting at longer distances you shouldn't even be looking at PDW's...


----------



## tango bango

I was reading some of the posts about gun balancing that EA does, and the premium guns. I had made a comment on the battlelog foums about how after some time all those new guns would be nerfed to all the others levels. BC2 had some aw-some balancing done (in my opinion).


----------



## Nocturin

IIRC, BC2 took what, 1.5yrs to finally settle into something decent?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Where the hell have you been? Have you ever played Battlefield2 or Battlefield 2142? Both had expansions which you needed to pay for. Battlefield 2 had Special Forces and two Boosters: Euro Force and Armored Fury. Battlefield 2142 also had an expansion: Northern Strike. Were any of these free? NO!


I said MAPS. Where have YOU been, Both had new FREE maps.

Get a clue


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I said MAPS. Where have YOU been, Both had new FREE maps.
> Get a clue


I really don't remember free maps in either, we had to pay for the expansions to play the maps.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> *whoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://psyopsresearch.com/
> What kinda BF3 player are you?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> I really don't remember free maps in either, we had to pay for the expansions to play the maps.


You don't? You don't remember wake 2142? Or, any of the community maps? Guess you never played 2142.

Don't ever remember DICE saying they would never charge for maps?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They buffed the foregrip for AEK, F2000, Famas and SSG553 nowhere in the patch notes did they say anything about the PKP and G36C. The most likely reason they seem better is they nerfed the suppression.


I just noticed they kicked a LOT less and were a lot more accurate. Same for the PKP. I could -dare I say- actually use the G36C with HBAR and foregrip. Fr0sty said this was the best combo for the gun even before the most recent patch, but I tried it and wasn't a big fan. Perhaps its just the mental aspect. I thought every gun had a foregrip tweak, and so maybe putting the foregrip back on some guns with that thought made it _seem_ like it.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I just noticed they kicked a LOT less and were a lot more accurate. Same for the PKP. I could -dare I say- actually use the G36C with HBAR and foregrip. Fr0sty said this was the best combo for the gun even before the most recent patch, but I tried it and wasn't a big fan. Perhaps its just the mental aspect. I thought every gun had a foregrip tweak, and so maybe putting the foregrip back on some guns with that thought made it _seem_ like it.


All of the guns kick like BB guns.

LMGs are now the only guns wich have any kick. Effin console noobs...


----------



## tango bango

Just to confirm this. The new maps that come with premiums package,will they be released for all or only pay.


----------



## Blackout621

So that's what kind of Battlefield player I am..


----------



## Andr3az

Lol lucky Indians, they get Premium for 25$.

Or one could use a Indian proxy to buy it for cheap..









Anyways, anyone else has this lagging when you knife someone?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I just noticed they kicked a LOT less and were a lot more accurate. Same for the PKP. I could -dare I say- actually use the G36C with HBAR and foregrip. Fr0sty said this was the best combo for the gun even before the most recent patch, but I tried it and wasn't a big fan. Perhaps its just the mental aspect. I thought every gun had a foregrip tweak, and so maybe putting the foregrip back on some guns with that thought made it _seem_ like it.


after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> All of the guns kick like BB guns.
> LMGs are now the only guns wich have any kick. Effin console noobs...


Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> 
> So that's what kind of Battlefield player I am..


Dude!

Similar scores!

It's a personality test, I was expecting "troll" or "go-getter" or some other entertaining short-hand version of the synopsis, not "we think you may be due to".

But it's being done for actual science, not for entertainment so it got a pass








.

I'm not a good "personality" test taker though. Ever since AP Phsyc, I'm determined to break them, any personality test.

I love it when they give them for job interviews.

" I am the best person IN THE WORLD!"


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I said MAPS. Where have YOU been, Both had new FREE maps.
> Get a clue


There were never free maps, maps were part of the expansions which you needed to play for.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
> Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H


I must be sensitive to kick, I use the lowest recoil guns out there that I can find due to my play style, the AEK, MP7, A3, P90, and the AN-94 for assault. The SG553 (just unlocked the G36C so haven't tried it yet) for engi, the M249 or M27 for support, and the SKS for recon








.

Has anyone else came to the conclusion that supression now is how it was supposed to function in the first place? It's almost like it's started to reward skilled players, the exact opposite effect that was there before this latest patch, IMO.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
> Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H


Actually, mine went up. But since I play on console, apparently that means I can't aim and aim assist does all the aiming for me.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Dude!
> Similar scores!
> It's a personality test, I was expecting "troll" or "go-getter" or some other entertaining short-hand version of the synopsis, not "we think you may be due to".
> But it's being done for actual science, not for entertainment so it got a pass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm not a good "personality" test taker though. Ever since AP Phsyc, I'm determined to break them, any personality test.
> I love it when they give them for job interviews.
> " I am the best person IN THE WORLD!"


Score! I've never been the best at taking them easily.. sometimes my answer to questions are inaccurate simply because whatever it is fluctuates.
And let me say one thing - I really disagree with my extrovert of a 69. I am very much so a team player, going out of my way to give others ammo and revives.. and sometimes I even sacrifice myself to revive a team mate!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
> Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H
> 
> 
> 
> I must be sensitive to kick, I use the lowest recoil guns out there that I can find due to my play style, the AEK, MP7, A3, P90, and the AN-94 for assault. The SG553 (just unlocked the G36C so haven't tried it yet) for engi, the M249 or M27 for support, and the SKS for recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Has anyone else came to the conclusion that supression now is how it was supposed to function in the first place? It's almost like it's started to reward skilled players, the exact opposite effect that was there before this latest patch, IMO.
Click to expand...

I had no complaint about the higher suppression, but I do agree that it is "just right" now for the majority of players.


----------



## croy

i don't know if this guy hacks or he's just too good. we can't win a game because of him. lol. View Me


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i don't know if this guy hacks or he's just too good. we can't win a game because of him. lol. View Me


With that much time played and his ~20% accuracy I'd say he's just really good, though 1,000+ SPM usually indicates Metro whoring which is a fail in my book. Edit: Yep, his recent battle reports show a lot of Metro. Fail then.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ Couldn't really score that high on Metro Conquest 64. I find it too disinteresting after a while, especially when you have guys going 70-4 off M67s alone. What skill.







And you get team stackers who always switch to the winning side. Stats really are screwed up sometimes. But hey, if they want to spend their $110 playing that way, so be it.

Interestingly enough, a lot of my high-scoring matches take place in 1000-ticket TDM servers lately. I get a new medal(s) every other round or so.



Interesting. That explains some things on the Battlefield. Lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Actually, mine went up. But since I play on console, apparently that means I can't aim and aim assist does all the aiming for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score! I've never been the best at taking them easily.. sometimes my answer to questions are inaccurate simply because whatever it is fluctuates.
> And let me say one thing - I really disagree with my extrovert of a 69. I am very much so a team player, going out of my way to give others ammo and revives.. a*nd sometimes I even sacrifice myself to revive a team mate*!


It's a personality test, which seems to reflect my views that I have about myself, so it 's nothing more than self-fufilling, which the majority of personality tests are







. It is frustrating difficult to judge the personality of a human being with objectivity







.

I do that too, although it's a fruitless thing to do, because if you die, your revived guy is going to die again unless he's directly behind cover from the enemies LOS (line of sight).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I had no complaint about the higher suppression, but I do agree that it is "just right" now for the majority of players.


Well, now it just means you're going to get better stats because your hitting more people








.

My main complaint about supression wasn't about the randmoness about it all (although that wasn't a small part) but the visual effects that would effectively render me blind for 30 seconds after I got out of the supressive influence.

The visual effects would make me feel like I had taken off my glasses, which was very unnerving (I guess kinda the point) but the other effects did not lend themselves to skill very much, and it was normally a case of who-ever had the biggest gun won the shootout. Now I can plink those LMGs down with my little MP7 when I get close enough to be effective (while approaching from the side to avoid the bullet-storm), instead of having to stick with an AR at all times.

Anecdotally, I messed around with some LMGs while in metro, and it seems like the gunner is supressed when firing now.

*shrug*

Most of the player-base will come back now, well, with everyone and thier mothers purchasing premium.

Next will have "Elite Premium Premium"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i don't know if this guy hacks or he's just too good. we can't win a game because of him. lol. View Me


A quick glance at his stats, dude is just good.







.

You'll notice a huge skill gap between players with 500+ hours and players like myself that have alittle more than 100 hours in. It mostly comes down to map familiarity, IMHO. People are very predictable, and %80 of the time, everyone will unknowingly follow the same patterns.

I wish we had heat-maps of the maps so that we could see which routes are the most taken and know which ways to avoid. I would be useful in all maps but metro, because metro had a 3 choke-point system.

Metro would have been a completely different map if they extended the subway to under RU. It wouldn't be the "meat-grinder" that it is now.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's a personality test, which seems to reflect my views that I have about myself, so it 's nothing more than self-fufilling, which the majority of personality tests are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is frustrating difficult to judge the personality of a human being with objectivity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I do that too, although it's a fruitless thing to do, because if you die, your revived guy is going to die again unless he's directly behind cover from the enemies LOS (line of sight).


You get lucky sometimes. From time to time, the guy I revived guns down some people with his pistol and revives me!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> You get lucky sometimes. From time to time, the guy I revived guns down some people with his pistol and revives me!


This has happened to me so many times!
Just the other day in Metro.. There was a guy that was down so i revived him, took a .44 magnum shot at his face (hit his chest).. Then the guy i revived killed him with a couple of M1911 shots.

We killed him and got the points, but about 2-3 seconds later some guy comes in with his DAO-12









But alot of the time, i run in get the points for revives and die.. I don't really care, all in the name of sacrificing myself for the team. It's always good for the score too!


----------



## Gib007

Voila - here is mine!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> With that much time played and his ~20% accuracy I'd say he's just really good, though 1,000+ SPM usually indicates Metro whoring which is a fail in my book. Edit: Yep, his recent battle reports show a lot of Metro. Fail then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> ^ Couldn't really score that high on Metro Conquest 64. I find it too disinteresting after a while, especially when you have guys going 70-4 off M67s alone. What skill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you get team stackers who always switch to the winning side. Stats really are screwed up sometimes. But hey, if they want to spend their $110 playing that way, so be it.
> Interestingly enough, a lot of my high-scoring matches take place in 1000-ticket TDM servers lately. I get a new medal(s) every other round or so. Interesting. That explains some things on the Battlefield. Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> A quick glance at his stats, dude is just good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You'll notice a huge skill gap between players with 500+ hours and players like myself that have alittle more than 100 hours in. It mostly comes down to map familiarity, IMHO. People are very predictable, and %80 of the time, everyone will unknowingly follow the same patterns.
> I wish we had heat-maps of the maps so that we could see which routes are the most taken and know which ways to avoid. I would be useful in all maps but metro, because metro had a 3 choke-point system.
> Metro would have been a completely different map if they extended the subway to under RU. It wouldn't be the "meat-grinder" that it is now.


even in TDM he's a monster. try joining a game with him. he always gets a 4.x-5.x ratio per game. and the reason i think he hacks is because that i don't see him around his squad/team. he always suppress alone like a one man army.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> Lol lucky Indians, they get Premium for 25$.
> Or one could use a Indian proxy to buy it for cheap..


Fun fact : price of BF3 LE == price of Premium.

Also, currently BF3 retail is <20$ here.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

There's a way to get Premium cheaper, only problem is you need use a proxy server and have a Credit Card. This doesnt work for US $, EA fixed it.

Price of Premium in Brazil is R$99.90 =49.15 USD= 39.10€

I cant confirm this will work.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WouioiBkLA

Proxy Server:
http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-BR.htm


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> even in TDM he's a monster. try joining a game with him. he always gets a 4.x-5.x ratio per game. and the reason i think he hacks is because that i don't see him around his squad/team. he always suppress alone like a one man army.


People would say the same about TheYonderGod, or Crashdummy, or TerrabyteX, or myself in a pistols only server







.


----------



## vinton13

Guys, how does ordering the Battlefield 3 Premium works? Do they give you a code or something? Or do they make you download it as soon as you buy it?

I'm asking because I don't have a credit card, and PayPal sucks where I live. But someone may be able to get it for me....who is not from my area. Would I need to lend them my account?


----------



## wlw wl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> MP7? Pshh! PDW-R with ext. mag beats all SMGs and many carbines and assault rifles.
> And man, really, BF3 is in many aspects a step back compared to Bad Company 2...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I politely disagree, MP7 with extended mags and the laser sight destroy anything at close range... it used to be my USAS counter before the patch that nerfed it to oblivion. If you plan on shooting at longer distances you shouldn't even be looking at PDW's...
Click to expand...

No no no no no, DAO-12 destroys everything at close range









Anyway, tastes and opinions, right?
I love PDW-R because it has a perfect RPM to power ratio, while for me the UMP is too slow and P90 too fast/weak. I tried MP7 but didn't like it, that's all


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> No no no no no, DAO-12 destroys everything at close range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, tastes and opinions, right?
> I love PDW-R because it has a perfect RPM to power ratio, while for me the UMP is too slow and P90 too fast/weak. I tried MP7 but didn't like it, that's all


I think the PDW-R is good for medium-long range. I like it especially on Noshar for some reason. but the MP7 will tear apart everything hipfiring with extended mags in close quarters.


----------



## Mark the Bold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> MP7? Pshh! PDW-R with ext. mag beats all SMGs and many carbines and assault rifles.
> And man, really, BF3 is in many aspects a step back compared to Bad Company 2...


I don't think I've unlocked it yet. I'll be sure to give it a try. I like the MP7 because it is fairly accurate at medium range. FWIW I use laser sites on all my guns just because I'm an old school quake player and I still to this day have a hard time right-clicking to aim/shoot.

What I thought BFBC2 did really well was the structure destruction. Nothing more satisfying than taking out an enitre squad with a controlled demo (c4) of a house


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> even in TDM he's a monster. try joining a game with him. he always gets a 4.x-5.x ratio per game. and the reason i think he hacks is because that i don't see him around his squad/team. he always suppress alone like a one man army.


I played with a guy last night who was an absolute beast, and he played mostly solo as well.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/VP0019/stats/518996481/pc/


----------



## wlw wl

Yup PDW-R + ext. mag + laser + kobra is one of my favorite run&gun combos, perfect for TDM Canals. I'll have to re-try MP7 next time I get to play, because last time I tried was a looong time ago.
One thing I should note is that it's likely PDW-R isn't the best, because I like a challenge and I choose weapons that aren't the easiest, so I prefer 870 MCS over semi-auto shotties etc. so IMO PDW-R migt be the best because it just suits me


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> People would say the same about TheYonderGod, or Crashdummy, or TerrabyteX, or myself in a pistols only server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol yeah.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Yup PDW-R + ext. mag + laser + kobra is one of my favorite run&gun combos, perfect for TDM Canals. I'll have to re-try MP7 next time I get to play, because last time I tried was a looong time ago.
> One thing I should note is that it's likely PDW-R isn't the best, because I like a challenge and I choose weapons that aren't the easiest, so I prefer 870 MCS over semi-auto shotties etc. so IMO PDW-R migt be the best because it just suits me


You guys have talked me into giving the PDW another shot







.

The 870 is still my goto shot gun, especially since with the slug it's a 1 hit kill in the upper chest :d.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> lol yeah.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Guys, how does ordering the Battlefield 3 Premium works? Do they give you a code or something? Or do they make you download it as soon as you buy it?
> I'm asking because I don't have a credit card, and PayPal sucks where I live. But someone may be able to get it for me....who is not from my area. Would I need to lend them my account?


Halp me? :s


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Halp me? :s


Contact your local EA and see what other options that you have, do they have pre-paid credit cards there like they do here in the states?

that also might be a very legitimate option









But whatever you do, don't give your account details to anyone, unless it's someone you know IRL, but even then I would be hesitant because they can get control of the count and you'd never be able to prove that it was yours.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Halp me? :s


theres no code, it just gets registered to the account that bought it. as far as i know there is no way to purchase it for another account/person. you would need to give a stranger all your ea account info. i would suggest giving the money to a friend with credit card and purchase it that way.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Halp me? :s


There was now download or key for me, I don't recall an option to gift it either (I wasn't looking though). I guess you'll need someone to log into Origin as you and buy it on your account.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Pretty damn accurate.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> sony take half of the credit of your skills bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what i did there
> 
> 
> 
> 1v1 me bro
> 
> On another note, they fixed the foregrip. I've been raping people with the PKP and G36C. They've returned to their original glory IMO.
Click to expand...

I will have to try the foregrip again, PKP was so beast before the suppression patch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> 1v1 me bro
> On another note, they fixed the foregrip. I've been raping people with the PKP and G36C. They've returned to their original glory IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> They buffed the foregrip for AEK, F2000, Famas and SSG553 nowhere in the patch notes did they say anything about the PKP and G36C. The most likely reason they seem better is they nerfed the suppression.
Click to expand...

Hmm, He was getting my hopes up. Though a huge part of the problem with firing the LMG's was because of suppression (+ more recoil), you had about a 4ft bullet spread at 15m It seemed like... Couldn't hit anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
> Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H
> 
> 
> 
> I must be sensitive to kick, I use the lowest recoil guns out there that I can find due to my play style, the AEK, MP7, A3, P90, and the AN-94 for assault. The SG553 (just unlocked the G36C so haven't tried it yet) for engi, the M249 or M27 for support, and the SKS for recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Has anyone else came to the conclusion that supression now is how it was supposed to function in the first place? It's almost like it's started to reward skilled players, the exact opposite effect that was there before this latest patch, IMO.
Click to expand...

Sounds about right, though I did terrible yesterday when I played. Must be because I haven't played in a few days + not used to this patch + lack of sleep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> It's a personality test, which seems to reflect my views that I have about myself, so it 's nothing more than self-fufilling, which the majority of personality tests are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is frustrating difficult to judge the personality of a human being with objectivity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I do that too, although it's a fruitless thing to do, because if you die, your revived guy is going to die again unless he's directly behind cover from the enemies LOS (line of sight).
> 
> 
> 
> You get lucky sometimes. From time to time, the guy I revived guns down some people with his pistol and revives me!
Click to expand...

Yep, sometimes the revives pan out. I just barely revved a guy before I died, and I heard him G18 spamming at the guy who killed me, not sure how the enemy didn't see him (he was looking right at both of us in the opening), but I think my teammate got him.


----------



## Nocturin

It's those saving grace dives that are so awesome, especially when playing rush. I'd sacrifice my 1 ticket for 3-4 tickets back, any-day







.

Plus, if someone knows how to use the medkit right, you can throw it a good 10m to help out teammates under fire :d.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Contact your local EA and see what other options that you have, do they have pre-paid credit cards there like they do here in the states?
> that also might be a very legitimate option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But whatever you do, don't give your account details to anyone, unless it's someone you know IRL, but even then I would be hesitant because they can get control of the count and you'd never be able to prove that it was yours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> theres no code, it just gets registered to the account that bought it. as far as i know there is no way to purchase it for another account/person. you would need to give a stranger all your ea account info. i would suggest giving the money to a friend with credit card and purchase it that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> There was now download or key for me, I don't recall an option to gift it either (I wasn't looking though). I guess you'll need someone to log into Origin as you and buy it on your account.


Yeah...the guy who I may be lending my account to is my good friend I know in real...but lives far away. So technically it's 'alright' for him to get it for me using my account on his PC?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Yeah...the guy who I may be lending my account to is my good friend I know in real...but lives far away. So technically it's 'alright' for him to get it for me using my account on his PC?


It's up to you









All about trust. If he won't be malicious, then go for it







.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> All of the guns kick like BB guns.
> LMGs are now the only guns wich have any kick. Effin console noobs...


IMO,some of the LMG's have way too much kick to them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I must be sensitive to kick, I use the lowest recoil guns out there that I can find due to my play style, the AEK, MP7, A3, P90, and the AN-94 for assault. The SG553 (just unlocked the G36C so haven't tried it yet) for engi, the M249 or M27 for support, and the SKS for recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Has anyone else came to the conclusion that supression now is how it was supposed to function in the first place? It's almost like it's started to reward skilled players, the exact opposite effect that was there before this latest patch, IMO.


The G36C is nice,it's very accurate for a small rifle,and iron sights are quite decent. I can't wait until I get the heavy barrel and extended mag for the M27, M249 doesn't work for me,it has exaggerated recoil for the power it has. I'm still a horrible sniper,though I don't have much time logged into multiplayer so i am still figuring out bullet drop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> after the last patch my accuracy went to hell with every gun. I have 2 BF3 accounts, one that only had a few days on the suppression patch and the current one I'm using and there is anywhere from 2-4% lower accuracy on my newer account.
> Pretty much the only other guns that have more noticeable kick are the G3A3 and Scar-H


Did EA do something to the hit recognition? Kinda hilarious if they did because at the same time people can shoot through walls more so than before the "patch".
Ever since I unlocked the G36C,I have found the SCAR-H to be useless. It has way too much kick and just bounces around everywhere if you full auto the thing,even with a foregrip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Actually, mine went up. But since I play on console, apparently that means I can't aim and aim assist does all the aiming for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Score! I've never been the best at taking them easily.. sometimes my answer to questions are inaccurate simply because whatever it is fluctuates.
> And let me say one thing - I really disagree with my extrovert of a 69. I am very much so a team player, going out of my way to give others ammo and revives.. and sometimes I even sacrifice myself to revive a team mate!


Same here,but since the update,med packs drop faster,so I usually have enough time to drop him a pack then revive,even if the person I rev still dies it's worth the effort. I just hate it when i get revived like 3 times when there's a guy 2 feet away gunning me down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Yup PDW-R + ext. mag + laser + kobra is one of my favorite run&gun combos, perfect for TDM Canals. I'll have to re-try MP7 next time I get to play, because last time I tried was a looong time ago.
> One thing I should note is that it's likely PDW-R isn't the best, because I like a challenge and I choose weapons that aren't the easiest, so I prefer 870 MCS over semi-auto shotties etc. so IMO PDW-R migt be the best because it just suits me


I dunno,I kinda liked the UMP,but I haven't unlocked the PDW-R so I can't really say. To each their own,I guess.
870MCS is too slow for me,I don't care for the M1014 either,reload speed is too long,of course I'm good with the DAO-12 loaded with flechette but who isn't lol.


----------



## croy

already have a high score and this server kicked me for no reason


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Highlight stated reason and drag the mouse down. It will then show the reason.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> already have a high score and this server kicked me for no reason


I play on that server all the time, they generally don't kick for nothing, what were you doing when you got kicked?

They could have kicked you to make room for an admin to investigate something, could also just be an accident







.


----------



## wlw wl

Did I mention that after the patch my sound is totally broken? Especially the footsteps - these were on the patch list, they were supposed to fix that you weren't able to hear someone walking behind you. Now the sound is all broken and I hear people running above my head all the time (when there's no one around) and if there's someone actually running close to me, the sound is very erratic.
That's in 5.1, maybe it's ok in 2.0.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> IMO,some of the LMG's have way too much kick to them.
> The G36C is nice,it's very accurate for a small rifle,and iron sights are quite decent. I can't wait until I get the heavy barrel and extended mag for the M27, M249 doesn't work for me,it has exaggerated recoil for the power it has. I'm still a horrible sniper,though I don't have much time logged into multiplayer so i am still figuring out bullet drop.
> Did EA do something to the hit recognition? Kinda hilarious if they did because at the same time people can shoot through walls more so than before the "patch".
> Ever since I unlocked the G36C,I have found the SCAR-H to be useless. It has way too much kick and just bounces around everywhere if you full auto the thing,even with a foregrip.
> Same here,but since the update,med packs drop faster,so I usually have enough time to drop him a pack then revive,even if the person I rev still dies it's worth the effort. I just hate it when i get revived like 3 times when there's a guy 2 feet away gunning me down.


They added initial recoil to almost every lmg in the patch back in April. The shooting through walls thing is weird it may just be a bug in the game. I saw a few videos on Caspian Border and Norshal Canals where someone was behind a metal crate not visible but if you look at through the other player the crate isnt even there. I wish I could find it on youtube. The Scar-H was nerfed again in the latest patch.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They added initial recoil to almost every lmg in the patch back in April. The shooting through walls thing is weird it may just be a bug in the game. I saw a few videos on Caspian Border and Norshal Canals where someone was behind a metal crate not visible but if you look at through the other player the crate isnt even there. I wish I could find it on youtube. The Scar-H was nerfed again in the latest patch.


Yeah,I recall noticing more recoil in every LMG,I thought it was just me lol. _More_ recoil in the Scar-H is just dumb,it's like the gun shoots .50 cal now. I play on Norshar Canals a lot,tons of people are abusing the glitch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wlw wl*
> 
> Did I mention that after the patch my sound is totally broken? Especially the footsteps - these were on the patch list, they were supposed to fix that you weren't able to hear someone walking behind you. Now the sound is all broken and I hear people running above my head all the time (when there's no one around) and if there's someone actually running close to me, the sound is very erratic.
> That's in 5.1, maybe it's ok in 2.0.


I only heard some footstep glitches once or twice,like you mentioned or a teammate near me didn't have any footsteps,though I think that was due to server lag,otherwise sound was fine in 2.0 for me.


----------



## BreakDown

anyone else noticed they nerfed the rockets on the attack heli by quite a lot?

at the same time AA got buffed significantly, their ranged and accuracy got increased, so if you fly "near" an enemy aa, your dead.

I predict air support on maps like canals and kargh will be a joke once the community realises the power of the AA.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyone else noticed they nerfed the rockets on the attack heli by quite a lot?
> at the same time AA got buffed significantly, their ranged and accuracy got increased, so if you fly "near" an enemy aa, your dead.
> I predict air support on maps like canals and kargh will be a joke once the community realises the power of the AA.


I did not know this. Will test it out







.

I stopped using AA because it couldn't shoot a soda can out of a tree, but if they changed it.....

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Joneszilla

I am playing now and was waiting in queue on City Rush Madness. I was 4th. Just looked again now and I am 8th. lol Guess I am getting jumped by Premium players.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyone else noticed they nerfed the rockets on the attack heli by quite a lot?
> at the same time AA got buffed significantly, their ranged and accuracy got increased, so if you fly "near" an enemy aa, your dead.
> I predict air support on maps like canals and kargh will be a joke once the community realises the power of the AA.


Well good,because before the update,AA could hardly blow up a jeep let alone take out a chopper or jet. Air support? On most servers "air support" turned into base camping with a heli/attack jet hovering or circling above it.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Well good,because before the update,AA could hardly blow up a jeep let alone take out a chopper or jet. Air support? On most servers "air support" turned into base camping (R493ing) with a heli/attack jet hovering or circling above it.


I dont think its good. i like that the AA can take out air vehicles fast, it should. But its range and accuracy are way to high IMO after the patch.

The static AA on canals, on the us carrier is going to dominate the game, because of its positioning. It could already take out enemies on two flags (C and D i think) i dont want to know what it will do after the patch
On kargh the russian static AA will dominate half the map, and the russian mobile AA can move on to the desert area near B(?) and controll the other half of the map, as long as a tank does not creep behind it the US side will basically have no air.

I hope im wrong but if it turns out how it looks, US side will have a significant advantage on canals, and RU will have a major advantage on kargh.

If they wanted to balance AA i would have given it more hitpoints against heli and jet rokets.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Highlight stated reason and drag the mouse down. It will then show the reason.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I play on that server all the time, they generally don't kick for nothing, what were you doing when you got kicked?
> They could have kicked you to make room for an admin to investigate something, could also just be an accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


nothing man, i was just playing. maybe they kicked me cause im good? lol jk


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> nothing man, i was just playing. maybe they kicked me cause im good? lol jk


I just got kicked from that server,no reason at all,its the most BS server I've ever played on.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I dont think its good. i like that the AA can take out air vehicles fast, it should. But its range and accuracy are way to high IMO after the patch.
> The static AA on canals, on the us carrier is going to dominate the game, because of its positioning. It could already take out enemies on two flags (C and D i think) i dont want to know what it will do after the patch
> On kargh the russian static AA will dominate half the map, and the russian mobile AA can move on to the desert area near B(?) and controll the other half of the map, as long as a tank does not creep behind it the US side will basically have no air.
> I hope im wrong but if it turns out how it looks, US side will have a significant advantage on canals, and RU will have a major advantage on kargh.
> If they wanted to balance AA i would have given it more hitpoints against heli and jet rokets.






You can hit air vehicles at E


----------



## Willanhanyard

So what will end game be like?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> So what will end game be like?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Sharks with lazers.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sharks with lazers.


GOOD! all i wanted was frickin sharks with frickin lasers on their frickin heads! was that too much to ask ?


----------



## wlw wl

Sharks with lasers, that's cool because BF3 is missing some naval warfare. Can I strap C4 to them as well? That would be awesome!

And will we also get rhino-raptor-jesus-ninja-copters for fast infantry deployment?


----------



## redalert

I unlocked the LSAT today and the little bit I used it sure does kick for only shooting 650RPM. After unlocking the 2 AR, engineer and support guns and using them the only 2 that I really like is the MTAR21 and the Scar-L. I still think that the default guns for BF3 are still the best overall guns IMO.


----------



## Cotton

LSAT, the PKP's kick without the PKP damage.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> LSAT, the PKP's kick without the PKP damage.


I dont know if its that bad I have not used the PKP in awhile but compared to the QBB-95 also 650 RPM the recoil felt a lot worse.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> There's a way to get Premium cheaper, only problem is you need use a proxy server and have a Credit Card. This doesnt work for US $, EA fixed it.
> Price of Premium in Brazil is R$99.90 =49.15 USD= 39.10€
> I cant confirm this will work.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WouioiBkLA
> Proxy Server:
> http://www.xroxy.com/proxy-country-BR.htm


Use an indian proxy server, it wasn't fixed as of about 14 hours ago..


----------



## bluedevil

Who has Battlefield Premium? Just wondering about getting it for myself. Worth the $50?


----------



## Bluemustang

Ping isn't showing up and I'm stuck on joining server for 5 mins so far. Did they give priority to premium players or whats going on?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Ping isn't showing up and I'm stuck on joining server for 5 mins so far. Did they give priority to premium players or whats going on?


yeah premium get priority which is BS and I have premium. I'm not sure why your ping isnt showing up.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah premium get priority which is BS and I have premium. I'm not sure why your ping isnt showing up.


I agree, it should be whoever gets in que first joins first.. I guess they really want people to buy premium..
Anyway, i reckon most people who play alot will have premium soon and they'll release something else.. I can see this coming when they run out of cash again...


----------



## Bluemustang

Seriously? On all servers premium players get in and others have to wait until theres a free slot?? I'm speechless, that is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You can hit air vehicles at E


great.

if theres one thing DICE cant do that is balancing, they always over-nerf or make weapons/vehicles OP.

how long for next patch?


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Seriously? On all servers premium players get in and others have to wait until theres a free slot?? I'm speechless, that is wrong on so many levels.


Welcome to EA.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That vid is epic! Gary's mod ftw!


----------



## NinjaToast

That video was awesome and so true. xD


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Welcome to EA.


Except they're making less money than if they sold all the DLC separately, they're just getting the money sooner rather than later.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys,

Believe it or not, I just got the game... Yep, little late to the parade, but it is awesome so far (granted, I have no idea what I am doing)

But I did get an error:

DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: Device hung due to badly formed commands.. GPU: "NVIDIA", Driver: 30142.

I looked online and saw that you had to downclock your GPU which would fix it. I did by a decent amount, but don't really like the fact that I had to. I haven't had the crash for the last hour. Do you guys have any other ideas how to fix it?


----------



## TheYonderGod

You could try raising your voltage a little bit?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You could try raising your voltage a little bit?


I got two 670s in SLI, so they are at Mac voltage already. They scale so all I can do is give them room for voltage if they need it :/

Good thought though


----------



## Jibatsu

I'm getting the APPCRASH bug/fault/annoyance ever since i downloaded the update and i can't play the game at all, not even single player.

Does anyone have any idea how i can fix it? I've repaired it through origin and i've got the latest NVIDIA drivers so i'm hopelessly confused


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I got two 670s in SLI, so they are at Mac voltage already. They scale so all I can do is give them room for voltage if they need it :/
> Good thought though


I had the same error the other day, lowered my clocks by only a fraction (~15Mhz) And have been able to play without hiccups since (well besides when the server crashes..)
The max V the 670s can use is 1.175V. Plus the fact you can get even close to 1300 in sli is amazing! I would be stoked to even get close to 1250 in sli... haha


----------



## Mhill2029

Ok, i'm considering buying BF3 as it seems quite like my sort of thing.

I'm trying to purchase BF3 Premium, (the one with all the addon packs) etc thrown in, is this disc only or can i direct download?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Ok, i'm considering buying BF3 as it seems quite like my sort of thing.
> I'm trying to purchase BF3 Premium, (the one with all the addon packs) etc thrown in, is this disc only or can i direct download?


All of the DLC is download ONLY afaik


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Ok, i'm considering buying BF3 as it seems quite like my sort of thing.
> I'm trying to purchase BF3 Premium, (the one with all the addon packs) etc thrown in, is this disc only or can i direct download?


You still have to buy the game, premium does not include the game, only the DLCs . You can buy BF3 in retail (disc) form, or you can purchase and download it through Origin, also Premium is purchased through Origin only as far as I'm aware.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I got two 670s in SLI, so they are at Mac voltage already. They scale so all I can do is give them room for voltage if they need it :/
> Good thought though


Just because you are stable at 1300MHz Core on other games doesn't mean you'll be stable at anything, Battlefield 3 is a lot more demanding than most games out there (Together with Crysis 2).

Not like you'll notice anything for downclocking them down to 1280MHz or something.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> All of the DLC is download ONLY afaik


I saw B2K for purchase on a disc recently the other day!








But 99% of the time it's Download only.. That way they make more money!


----------



## Krazee

I was hoorah ing some items on battlelog and then EA told me that I am hoorah cut off and told me to leave


----------



## Nocturin

talk about a buzzkill


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> You still have to buy the game, premium does not include the game, only the DLCs . You can buy BF3 in retail (disc) form, or you can purchase and download it through Origin, also Premium is purchased through Origin only as far as I'm aware.


Nope! premium is number 1 selling thing on amazon. Don't know why, but i think anyone who buys it is clueless for selling there soul to EA.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

"Want to continue to see PC games/dlc released 3 weeks after PS3 and 2 Weeks after "Premium" users? Buy Premium.

Want to use your character to be a walking billboard to promote Premium? Buy premium. They'll tag your character as Premium and show everybody else every single time you kill them...and no, you can't turn it off.

Want to make that pre-order you bought to get the DLC Back to Karkland for free pointless? Buy Premium. That was supposed to be a perk for "hardcore" fans to show appreciation. Well, isn't that one of the same reasons you buy Premium? Yep, but now you get Back to Karkland a 2nd time!!! Awesome, right? Oh, you didn't pre-order and just paid for B2K DLC? Too bad, no discount for you on Premium. You have to re-buy it again! Bwahaha. Buy Premium.

Want to skip in Queue lines because you're better than others? Buy Premium. Who cares if they've been waiting, now you get to cut line! Buy Premium."

I despise all of you. EA has $500+ of my money. I Own 1942, all the expansions, BF2 all the expansions, 2142 and northern strike, Bad company deluxe and now BF3 limited ED.

WHAT DO I GET? A SLAP TO THE NUTS. At least COD fools don't lie, they tell you you get the same thing over and over. YOU KNOW what you are buying. BC2, and BF3 was more and more lies.

RIP Battlefield. Ruined by lemmings and consoles.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> "Want to continue to see PC games/dlc released 3 weeks after PS3 and 2 Weeks after "Premium" users? Buy Premium.
> Want to use your character to be a walking billboard to promote Premium? Buy premium. They'll tag your character as Premium and show everybody else every single time you kill them...and no, you can't turn it off.
> Want to make that pre-order you bought to get the DLC Back to Karkland for free pointless? Buy Premium. That was supposed to be a perk for "hardcore" fans to show appreciation. Well, isn't that one of the same reasons you buy Premium? Yep, but now you get Back to Karkland a 2nd time!!! Awesome, right? Oh, you didn't pre-order and just paid for B2K DLC? Too bad, no discount for you on Premium. You have to re-buy it again! Bwahaha. Buy Premium.
> Want to skip in Queue lines because you're better than others? Buy Premium. Who cares if they've been waiting, now you get to cut line! Buy Premium."
> I despise all of you.


Join us on the dark side!

The que thing is ridiculous, though, and so many of the player base has premium that it's going to be 15-20 (possible longer) minutes before a vanilla player gets into the popular servers.

Well, at-least the least popular servers will be used now







.


----------



## lightsout

Do you guys still get crashes to desktop like when the game came out? I just got one at stock clocks. Curious if others still get these sometimes.


----------



## zk1mpls

nope. server often times out - that's my problem. it's because the fun servers are halfway around the world. lol


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> "Want to continue to see PC games/dlc released 3 weeks after PS3 and 2 Weeks after "Premium" users? Buy Premium.
> Want to use your character to be a walking billboard to promote Premium? Buy premium. They'll tag your character as Premium and show everybody else every single time you kill them...and no, you can't turn it off.
> Want to make that pre-order you bought to get the DLC Back to Karkland for free pointless? Buy Premium. That was supposed to be a perk for "hardcore" fans to show appreciation. Well, isn't that one of the same reasons you buy Premium? Yep, but now you get Back to Karkland a 2nd time!!! Awesome, right? Oh, you didn't pre-order and just paid for B2K DLC? Too bad, no discount for you on Premium. You have to re-buy it again! Bwahaha. Buy Premium.
> Want to skip in Queue lines because you're better than others? Buy Premium. Who cares if they've been waiting, now you get to cut line! Buy Premium."
> I despise all of you. EA has $500+ of my money. I Own 1942, all the expansions, BF2 all the expansions, 2142 and northern strike, Bad company deluxe and now BF3 limited ED.
> WHAT DO I GET? A SLAP TO THE NUTS. At least COD fools don't lie, they tell you you get the same thing over and over. YOU KNOW what you are buying. BC2, and BF3 was more and more lies.
> RIP Battlefield. Ruined by lemmings and consoles.


Love this post.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Do you guys still get crashes to desktop like when the game came out? I just got one at stock clocks. Curious if others still get these sometimes.


Does your sound loop when it crashes, forcing you to reboot?
That happened to me in both BFBC2 and BF3, for years. Something very simple fixed it: I disabled _GX_ on my Asus Xonar D1 sound card.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Anyone want to help me with install BF3? I reinstalled to windows 7 because windows 8 is junk and wouldn't work with BF3 for any long period of time and is just not user friendly. Metro is a POS. Anyway I can't get the game to install. I downloaded the plugin but when i hit the install game it does nothing. Also I do not get the login in my task bar. You know that orange origin log-in application? Do I need it and is there a way to install it manually?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Anyone want to help me with install BF3? I reinstalled to windows 7 because windows 8 is junk and wouldn't work with BF3 for any long period of time and is just not user friendly. Metro is a POS. Anyway I can't get the game to install. I downloaded the plugin but when i hit the install game it does nothing. Also I do not get the login in my task bar. You know that orange origin log-in application? Do I need it and is there a way to install it manually?


.
You need origin to install any game from EA, including BF3







.

Just download it from store.origin.com ^-^


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just because you are stable at 1300MHz Core on other games doesn't mean you'll be stable at anything, Battlefield 3 is a lot more demanding than most games out there (Together with Crysis 2).
> Not like you'll notice anything for downclocking them down to 1280MHz or something.


I was stable on everything else I ran though: Heaven, all of the 3DMarks and even the EVGA testing. But then again real world is always different than benchies.

But you do have a good point. I will just knock it down a little


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Yeah...the guy who I may be lending my account to is my good friend I know in real...but lives far away. So technically it's 'alright' for him to get it for me using my account on his PC?


Don't do it.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Love this post.


Why?


----------



## Nocturin

oh lordy


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I was hoorah ing some items on battlelog and then EA told me that I am hoorah cut off and told me to leave


There is a Hoorah limit? It's to bad they didn't add some things to battlelog, like longer server favorites...


----------



## james8

is it just me or are the new CQ assignment weapons overpowered?
the AUG A3 fires incredibly fast and has extremely low recoil (picked it up and tried it out)
the SCAR-L seems to be on the same dmg level as the G3A3 but firing much faster
the L86A2 is probably the most accurate gun in the support class

haven't seen the rest yet


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or are the new CQ assignment weapons overpowered?
> the AUG A3 fires incredibly fast and has extremely low recoil (picked it up and tried it out)
> the SCAR-L seems to be on the same dmg level as the G3A3 but firing much faster
> the L86A2 is probably the most accurate gun in the support class
> haven't seen the rest yet


I haven't gotten them all unlocked yet, but I've been looking forward to the AUG for a while now, I'll let you know after I unlock it and play with it some.









Finally unlocked the famas last night, I still need to mess around with that one, too!


----------



## H60Ninja

nvm had to take it down will post with new music later.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Just because you are stable at 1300MHz Core on other games doesn't mean you'll be stable at anything, *Battlefield 3 is a lot more demanding than most games out there* (Together with Crysis 2).
> Not like you'll notice anything for downclocking them down to 1280MHz or something.


It is a lot more demanding, but many other games take more volts to be stable. Shortly after bf3 came out I could almost run it @ 930 core and 1.175 volts. Team fortress two, on the other hand, needed 1.212 volts to be stable.


----------



## Mhill2029

Well i still haven't bought it yet, i can't believe the absolute mess this thing is, all you see plastered on the main page and every BF3 search is BF3: PREMIUM. Which as i'm told does not include the main game, are they trying to reel in unsuspecting folk to buy into something that looks like it's the game but isn't? That would be a £40 mistake..................

The amount of stupid shortcut packs etc doesn't help matters either.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or are the new CQ assignment weapons overpowered?
> the AUG A3 fires incredibly fast and has extremely low recoil (picked it up and tried it out)
> the SCAR-L seems to be on the same dmg level as the G3A3 but firing much faster
> the L86A2 is probably the most accurate gun in the support class
> haven't seen the rest yet[/quote
> 
> Those weapons are not good for CQ, anyone with a M16 or AEK can do better.
> 
> Scar-L does 25 dmg max same for the AUg and Mtar-21, weird the ACW only does 19.
> 
> Try the M417, the best battle rifle in the game IMO.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Those weapons are not good for CQ, anyone with a M16 or AEK can do better.
> Scar-L does 25 dmg max same for the AUg and Mtar-21, weird the ACW only does 19.
> Try the M417, the best battle rifle in the game IMO.


I gun does not a player make, I would counter that the P90 is one of the best weapons for CQ









I shall try the M417 tonight, if I can get it unlocked.

Metro whoring here I come!

(Used rockets for the first time ever in a metro server last night just to unlock an assignment...whoops)


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I gun does not a player make, I would counter that the P90 is one of the best weapons for CQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall try the M417 tonight, if I can get it unlocked.
> Metro whoring here I come!
> (Used rockets for the first time ever in a metro server last night just to unlock an assignment...whoops)


M417 is beast man even in cqcb.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> great.
> if theres one thing DICE cant do that is balancing, they always over-nerf or make weapons/vehicles OP.
> how long for next patch?


That video was before the patch came out on Monday. My guess is it's always had that range but no one ever bothers with the C-Ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or are the new CQ assignment weapons overpowered?
> the AUG A3 fires incredibly fast and has extremely low recoil (picked it up and tried it out)
> the SCAR-L seems to be on the same dmg level as the G3A3 but firing much faster
> the L86A2 is probably the most accurate gun in the support class
> haven't seen the rest yet


I dont think any of them are overpowered and I have over 200 kills with those 3 guns. I dont think AUG is anything special, I would rather use the M16A3 or the M416 over the AUG. I was watching one of Lvlcap's video's and he thought the SCAR-L 's damage might be higher than the other AR guns but he tested it out and its the same as the rest except the G3A3. The Scar-L is just so damn accurate and the recoil is so low it just seems that way. L86A2's accuracy is pretty good, I'm not sure its more accurate than the RPK-74. The patch in April nerfed the LMG's and none of them are all that great anymore.


----------



## Mhill2029

Well i'm downloading the game now, might take a while (even on my fast connection). I only bought the standalone game, didn't want to waste money on the DLC just yet incase i find the game a total joke.

Since i've never played the BF series at all, do you guys have any tips for a noobie?


----------



## Frankrizzo

It's bs they make them so overpower full because they want mo money for the expansion pack. You know it's just gonna drop in price in a month or two.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Well i'm downloading the game now, might take a while (even on my fast connection). I only bought the standalone game, didn't want to waste money on the DLC just yet incase i find the game a total joke.
> Since i've never played the BF series at all, do you guys have any tips for a noobie?


Squad up...
Stay close...
Drop support items every chance you get, note the locations people cap from and try to drop them there.

I would concentrate leveling up Engineer and Assault classes first.

Oh and don't worry about your KDR, it'll come.


----------



## H60Ninja




----------



## //MPower

The ban hammer is going down today


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone seen the Aug/underbarrel rail/M320 smoke glitch in game yet? Instant hit and no drop no matter what the range.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *//MPower*
> 
> The ban hammer is going down today


For punk buster?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Anyone seen the Aug/underbarrel rail/M320 smoke glitch in game yet? Instant hit and no drop no matter what the range.


Direct hit with M320 Smoke has always been instant death its not a glitch. You saw this video didnt you?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Well i still haven't bought it yet, i can't believe the absolute mess this thing is, all you see plastered on the main page and every BF3 search is BF3: PREMIUM. Which as i'm told does not include the main game, are they trying to reel in unsuspecting folk to buy into something that looks like it's the game but isn't? That would be a £40 mistake..................
> The amount of stupid shortcut packs etc doesn't help matters either.


No, folks just need to read the details and not assume things?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Direct hit with M320 Smoke has always been instant death its not a glitch. You saw this video didnt you?


I could do that in BC2, but not in BF3(although I haven't tried it in the new patch), good to see it's a one hit kill again


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Why?


Because he was so pissed and it was well written. It was pretty accurate imo as well. And it made me laugh. Need any more reasons?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Direct hit with M320 Smoke has always been instant death its not a glitch. You saw this video didnt you?


No the video I saw was a guy demonstrating the glitch on an unoccupied Metro server. M320 smoke hits are one shot kills 99% of the time but I have shot people with smoke before and not killed them but it is extremely rare for that to happen.
Now THIS is a new one to me. Gonna give it a go later this evening to see if it is legit. M320 buck rounds not leaving the gun but rather originating from ABOVE the players head. Now you can kill people from behind cover without them ever seeing you and the round impacts the targeted player at a downward angle meaning lots of headshots. Just testing it, not for regular use. I need no dart or glitch to get my kills.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2orPLuxKM48#!


----------



## H60Ninja

I was told to post here instead of making a new thread so this is what i got for ya.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I was told to post here instead of making a new thread so this is what i got for ya.


Loved it!! Makes me wanna hit up my favorite Brazilian server for some pistol/knife action. BTW, what server was this on.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> No the video I saw was a guy demonstrating the glitch on an unoccupied Metro server. M320 smoke hits are one shot kills 99% of the time but I have shot people with smoke before and not killed them but it is extremely rare for that to happen.
> Now THIS is a new one to me. Gonna give it a go later this evening to see if it is legit. M320 buck rounds not leaving the gun but rather originating from ABOVE the players head. Now you can kill people from behind cover without them ever seeing you and the round impacts the targeted player at a downward angle meaning lots of headshots. Just testing it, not for regular use. I need no dart or glitch to get my kills.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2orPLuxKM48#!


That m320 buckshot is glitched but tbh its usefulness would be pretty limited IMO. Oh and btw Dice nice job on the new glitch


----------



## BulletSponge

Yeah only a handful of spots and situations where it could be used. The guy mentioned firing from behind cover but how can he see where to shoot?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> "Want to continue to see PC games/dlc released 3 weeks after PS3 and 2 Weeks after "Premium" users? Buy Premium.
> Want to use your character to be a walking billboard to promote Premium? Buy premium. They'll tag your character as Premium and show everybody else every single time you kill them...and no, you can't turn it off.
> Want to make that pre-order you bought to get the DLC Back to Karkland for free pointless? Buy Premium. That was supposed to be a perk for "hardcore" fans to show appreciation. Well, isn't that one of the same reasons you buy Premium? Yep, but now you get Back to Karkland a 2nd time!!! Awesome, right? Oh, you didn't pre-order and just paid for B2K DLC? Too bad, no discount for you on Premium. You have to re-buy it again! Bwahaha. Buy Premium.
> Want to skip in Queue lines because you're better than others? Buy Premium. Who cares if they've been waiting, now you get to cut line! Buy Premium."
> I despise all of you. EA has $500+ of my money. I Own 1942, all the expansions, BF2 all the expansions, 2142 and northern strike, Bad company deluxe and now BF3 limited ED.
> WHAT DO I GET? A SLAP TO THE NUTS. At least COD fools don't lie, they tell you you get the same thing over and over. YOU KNOW what you are buying. BC2, and BF3 was more and more lies.
> RIP Battlefield. Ruined by lemmings and consoles.


When are you haters going to realized that YOU'RE SAVING MONEY. EA IS MAKING LESS MONEY! 4 DLC packs x $15 each = $60, cost of premium = $50. That is NOT including the B2k, who cares if you're "paying for it" again if you're still getting all the rest of them for cheaper than if you bought them separately. And for new people or people who haven't bought any DLC yet, it would be $75 for all of them and they're saving $25.

Yes I agree that the Queue jumping is BS, but all your other arguments sound like they were formed by a 3 year old with no comprehension skills.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or are the new CQ assignment weapons overpowered?
> the AUG A3 fires incredibly fast and has extremely low recoil (picked it up and tried it out)
> the SCAR-L seems to be on the same dmg level as the G3A3 but firing much faster
> the L86A2 is probably the most accurate gun in the support class
> haven't seen the rest yet


All of my opinions are just based on videos/commentary about them, but...
The AUG is slow, it just has extremely low recoil and good accuracy
The SCAR-L, does the same damage as other AR, but it is extremely accurate, I want it! I think the M16A3 is still overall the best for it's versatility and fast reload, but I think I'll be using the AEK for short-medium range maps and the SCAR-L for medium-long
The 2 engie weapons...ne of them is like the AEK, good in close quarters but not good at long range, the other one I forgot, I don't think it was good.
Agreed on the L86A2, I don't think I've heard anything about the other LMG
M417 is probably about as good as or a little bit better than the SKS, not my type of weapon but it is good
The JNG-90 (the new bolt action) looks like it does a ton of damage, and it has a 11 round mag so it's like the M98B but with a bigger mag. I can't wait to put my holo sight on it and play some aggressive recon with it!
I was disappointed in the SPAS at first, but then I went back and tried the 870 again and it seems like it was nerfed, I used to love it but didn't use it much after the first big patch and I can't seem to do well with it anymore, so the SPAS is in line with it
The Mp5k, I was hoping it was going to be like the MP7, but it has a smaller mag, lower RPM, and seems to be less accurate in hip fire.

If you guys didn't know, you can try out the new weapons on unranked servers even if you haven't done the assignments (you still do need premium though)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Direct hit with M320 Smoke has always been instant death its not a glitch. You saw this video didnt you?


It's always been an instant death but it hasn't always had no arc and shot at the speed of light.


----------



## pc-illiterate

selling a premium is just plain bulls
they KNOW people will buy it for the cue cutting alone. who wants to wait 3 days to join a server ?
selling map packs. lol. dice are the tools for ea. as he/she said, buy the premium pack and show dice you too will be their tool.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> selling map packs. lol.


Why should they not get paid for their work? At least they aren't selling 1 map pack every year for $60 like COD.

And I'm pretty sure the biggest reason most people are buying it for saving money on the map packs. I wouldn't even consider it if I wasn't saving money.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why should they not get paid for their work? At least they aren't selling 1 map pack every year for $60 like COD.
> And I'm pretty sure the biggest reason most people are buying it for saving money on the map packs. I wouldn't even consider it if I wasn't saving money.


http://www.computerandvideogames.com/241306/dice-well-never-charge-for-battlefield-maps/

This is why.

They sold the maps. I paid $60. They chose not to release them, to milk more money latter. DO MORE RESEARCH.


----------



## Mhill2029

Oh the joys of gaming lol, after the BF3 11GB download i finally get a chance to install it. After installation it's now downloading a 5GB update!

5GB!!! I mean seriously......lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Oh the joys of gaming lol, after the BF3 11GB download i finally get a chance to install it. After installation it's now downloading a 5GB update!
> 5GB!!! I mean seriously......lol


Takes much less time to rage-uninstall.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/241306/dice-well-never-charge-for-battlefield-maps/
> This is why.
> They sold the maps. I paid $60. They chose not to release them, to milk more money latter. DO MORE RESEARCH.


they get around not selling map packs by introducing more guns that are only other guns reskinned and a few vehicles. dice are tools.
when i cant get on a server because premium players stop me, i'll find a new game. CoD is starting to look pretty playable. my gf got me a ps3 and mw3 for christmas. guess itll get unwrapped pretty soon.
5g because they couldnt help but break everything patch after patch. they couldnt fix 1 thing without breaking 3 things


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Takes much less time to rage-uninstall.


lol it's a bit crazy these days with how big games are getting. I suppose it's a good job i haven't bought my SSD's yet, i think BF3 would fill 40% by itself at this rate. I may go for 256GB models instead now if this is anything to go by.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> lol it's a bit crazy these days with how big games are getting. I suppose it's a good job i haven't bought my SSD's yet, i think BF3 would fill 40% by itself at this rate. I may go for 256GB models instead now if this is anything to go by.


My BF3 folder is only 15.9 gb, so 25% of 64gb ;p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/241306/dice-well-never-charge-for-battlefield-maps/
> This is why.
> They sold the maps. I paid $60. They chose not to release them, to milk more money latter. DO MORE RESEARCH.


Well that was 2 years ago and about a different game, things change.

I ask again, why should they NOT be paid for their work?


----------



## pc-illiterate

you should actually read what it said not just pull a few words : Battlefield: Bad Company 2 developer DICE has pledged that it will never charge for downloadable map packs.

The news comes after Infinity Ward put a pricetag of 1200 Microsoft Points on its Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Map Pack.

IW's pack went on sale yesterday - with some complications. DICE's own VIP 2 map pack became available on the same day - without cost.

"We don't ever want to charge for our maps and insisted to EA that this attitude was crucial when it came to keeping our community happy and playing together," DICE senior producer Patrick Bach told Xbox World 360 magazine.

see ? never charge for their downloadable map packs. insisted to ea that the attitude was crucial. apparently money is more crucial to both than standing up for your convictions and morals


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why should they not get paid for their work? At least they aren't selling 1 map pack every year for $60 like COD.
> And I'm pretty sure the biggest reason most people are buying it for saving money on the map packs. I wouldn't even consider it if I wasn't saving money.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/241306/dice-well-never-charge-for-battlefield-maps/
> 
> This is why.
> 
> They sold the maps. I paid $60. They chose not to release them, to milk more money latter. DO MORE RESEARCH.
Click to expand...

Well they aren't charging for JUST maps, there are some other things... like the new guns, vehicles etc.. I think EA really got into them though in the last 2 years since that was posted, so DICE may not have really had a choice to live up to that.

We're actually lucky EA hasn't copied Activision completely (yet) with the, "new" game every year + loads of paid DLC/subscription system that comes with that..


----------



## snoball

So, probably a lot of this in here, but I am getting the sense that the people in this game are absolutely ******ed.

Rush:

I plant over 50% of the objectives in a map and we lose. Most recently 6/7 on Kharg, lost on last point, team decided to stop pressuring......

Conquest:

I completely give up here, my team ALWAYS loses by ~100-200 points. It's all 24/7 FAST VEHICLE HURR DURR crap.

Now if you check my stats, llabons, I am not an amazing player but I do try to pull my own weight. It's getting to the point where I, as a about average player, end up P1, and I don't like it. NEED BF3 PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY PTFO!!!

/rant

Anyone agree?

PS: Game history for me is CoD, possible influence.


----------



## Blackcurrent

I completely agree with you. But what do you expect, its a public server, if you want teamwork join a clan


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So, probably a lot of this in here, but I am getting the sense that the people in this game are absolutely ******ed.
> Rush:
> I plant over 50% of the objectives in a map and we lose. Most recently 6/7 on Kharg, lost on last point, team decided to stop pressuring......
> Conquest:
> I completely give up here, my team ALWAYS loses by ~100-200 points. It's all 24/7 FAST VEHICLE HURR DURR crap.
> Now if you check my stats, llabons, I am not an amazing player but I do try to pull my own weight. It's getting to the point where I, as a about average player, end up P1, and I don't like it. NEED BF3 PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY PTFO!!!
> /rant
> Anyone agree?
> PS: Game history for me is CoD, possible influence.


This is due to lack of VOIP. IDC what anyone says, end of story. Less tards in EVER other BF game released on PC.


----------



## Mhill2029

Ok this is getting absolutely ridiculous

I want to login to Origin so i can play but it keeps saying "incorrect Username/Email or Password" even though it's absolutely correct. Now i go to reset my password get the key sent to my email to reset it and then type in the new password. Then it logs me in fine.

But as soon as i log out or reboot my PC the stupid Origin does it again, "incorrect Username/Email or Password"

What the hell is this stupidity? I spend money on a game i cannot play unless i reset the password every god damn time!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Ok this is getting absolutely ridiculous
> I want to login to Origin so i can play but it keeps saying "incorrect Username/Email or Password" even though it's absolutely correct. Now i go to reset my password get the key sent to my email to reset it and then type in the new password. Then it logs me in fine.
> But as soon as i log out or reboot my PC the stupid Origin does it again, "incorrect Username/Email or Password"
> What the hell is this stupidity? I spend money on a game i cannot play unless i reset the password every god damn time!


This is one of the reasons why people hate origion. No fix that I know of.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This is one of the reasons why people hate origion. No fix that I know of.


Think i'll reset and tick the remember me tab. That way it should work.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Think i'll reset and tick the remember me tab. That way it should work.


You have to tick the remember tab. No way around it.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You have to tick the remember tab. No way around it.


Well that is what you'd think, but how do you get that login box to come up if your already logged in? Because as soon as you reset your password and type in a new one it'll log you in automatically without the pop up box.

As soon as you logout obviously it will come up when you attempt to login again, but then it will refuse your details.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/241306/dice-well-never-charge-for-battlefield-maps/
> This is why.
> They sold the maps. I paid $60. They chose not to release them, to milk more money latter. DO MORE RESEARCH.


It seems like something is missing from that article; it seems whomever wrote that article pick and chose parts from a larger article.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> you should actually read what it said not just pull a few words :
> The news comes after Infinity Ward put a pricetag of 1200 Microsoft Points on its Modern Warfare 2 Stimulus Map Pack.
> IW's pack went on sale yesterday - with some complications. DICE's own VIP 2 map pack became available on the same day - without cost.
> "We don't ever want to charge for our maps and insisted to EA that this attitude was crucial when it came to keeping our community happy and playing together," DICE senior producer Patrick Bach told Xbox World 360 magazine.
> see ? never charge for their downloadable map packs. insisted to ea that the attitude was crucial. apparently money is more crucial to both than standing up for your convictions and morals


The writer (Tim Ingham) made the statement that Battlefield: Bad Company 2 developer DICE has pledged that it will *never* charge for downloadable map packs. Nowhere in that article did DICE make that statement. DICE stated that they *don't want to ever charge* for maps, but at no point in this particular did they say that they would *never* charge for maps. Again DICE *never* made the statement, but the writer did. That is why I believe there's something missing and the writer pick and chose certain parts of the article to quote in his article. I'd like to the see entire original statement from DICE.

Think about it when you use the word *ever*. For example: I don't want to *ever* have to do that (whatever that may be), which leaves the possibility open. That does not mean you will *never* do it, but that you don't want to have to do it if at all possible, buy may if need be. To me the word *ever* leaves open the possibility, whereas *never* is more definitive, concrete and decisive.

If it is true that DICE did in fact say they would never charge for maps, even though I doubt they actually did, this lends itself to my statement I may a few pages back

*Don't ever say never, because guess what....*


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I am still annoyed with the server browser.

Why, not matter what the hell my preferences are, I only get 5 servers that actual have people in them and the rest are empty. And it totals to like 20. I don't even get choices


----------



## redalert




----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, I'm looking for some shooting tips. I seem to have trouble with the recoil on almost every single gun in the game except for the M16A3. I pretty much only use the M16A3 because it's one of few weapons I know how to fire correctly. It's boring using the same weapon every time I play and want to use the others. But I suck at controlling the guns. From close to medium range I can aim fine, but once it becomes long distance shooting I only hit a few of my shots even when shooting in small bursts.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for some shooting tips. I seem to have trouble with the recoil on almost every single gun in the game except for the M16A3. I pretty much only use the M16A3 because it's one of few weapons I know how to fire correctly. It's boring using the same weapon every time I play and want to use the others. But I suck at controlling the guns. From close to medium range I can aim fine, but once it becomes long distance shooting I only hit a few of my shots even when shooting in small bursts.


M16A3 is the easiest weapon to use, has zero recoil and is very accurate. Little OP. All the weapons in the game are OP, very few are under powered. Dont spray, and you should do fine.









My fav weap is the 1800RPM AN-94 abakan


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> *M16A3 is the easiest weapon to use, has zero recoil and is very accurate. Little OP*. All the weapons in the game are OP, very few are under powered. Dont spray, and you should do fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fav weap is the 1800RPM AN-94 abakan


Thanks for making me feel even more noobier


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for some shooting tips. I seem to have trouble with the recoil on almost every single gun in the game except for the M16A3. I pretty much only use the M16A3 because it's one of few weapons I know how to fire correctly. It's boring using the same weapon every time I play and want to use the others. But I suck at controlling the guns. From close to medium range I can aim fine, but once it becomes long distance shooting I only hit a few of my shots even when shooting in small bursts.


Aim the gun you want to use at a wall and shoot without controlling the recoil at all, so you can see the pattern. Now aim at the top of the bullets and pull down to the bottom to get a feel of how much you need to pull down. Then move over and shoot while moving your mouse the opposite of how the recoil goes.
For example as you already probably know, the M16A3 goes up and to the right so to control it you pull down and to the left while shooting. The AEK goes up and left so you pull down and right.

Here's a video example of the AEK



Also check out all the rest of his videos, he has a LOT of great tips.

Some good guns to try if you want low, easy to control recoil - L85A2, AK-74M, AUG and SCAR-L if you have premium, these http://symthic.com/charts.php?class=-&sort=Recoil%20%28Up%29&adsc=ASC&attc=None


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking for some shooting tips. I seem to have trouble with the recoil on almost every single gun in the game except for the M16A3. I pretty much only use the M16A3 because it's one of few weapons I know how to fire correctly. It's boring using the same weapon every time I play and want to use the others. But I suck at controlling the guns. From close to medium range I can aim fine, but once it becomes long distance shooting I only hit a few of my shots even when shooting in small bursts.


Have you tried the M416 or the L85A2?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Thanks guys, I'll try to control the recoil better.


----------



## Krazee

Finally a 1.0 KDR wooot!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Noice.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I let my little brother play a few rounds, his first complaint - flashlights. His second - the sun.









Dice when they made the flashlight and sun:


----------



## tael

People need to get over this whining about Premium. Its basically doubling the amount of maps and weapons, $50 is fine for that. So long as they keep supporting it for the duration. The queue jumping hasn't really seemed to change anything for me. I've never tried a server with more than 6 people queued though. Even then I was seventh in line...

The AUG/M320 Smoke is hilarious.
Used it for about 3 hours before work today, had 42 kills one round with it(out of my total 43 kills). Nabbed a headshot from around 150m with it at least once. Loads of people ***'ing.
It's definitely not as extreme of an advantage as the M26 was, hopefully some decent servers won't mind it too much.
(Also to whoever said it doesn't have drop - it does, but more like sniper drop or so)


----------



## james8

the AUG A3 is so overpowered. hoping to get premium ASAP so i can get my hands on this goodness


----------



## Fr0sty

dont worry guys.. dice will nerf all of these guns pretty soon in a stealthy patch










they did it in the past and will do it some more

never get attached to how a gun behaves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> People need to get over this whining about Premium. Its basically doubling the amount of maps and weapons, $50 is fine for that. So long as they keep supporting it for the duration. The queue jumping hasn't really seemed to change anything for me. I've never tried a server with more than 6 people queued though. Even then I was seventh in line...
> The AUG/M320 Smoke is hilarious.
> Used it for about 3 hours before work today, had 42 kills one round with it(out of my total 43 kills). Nabbed a headshot from around 150m with it at least once. Loads of people ***'ing.
> It's definitely not as extreme of an advantage as the M26 was, hopefully some decent servers won't mind it too much.
> (Also to whoever said it doesn't have drop - it does, but more like sniper drop or so)


LOLL you make it sound like its a glitched setup yet you say its not that OP like the dart...

so wich is it?

OP or not OP?

LOL i guess it really is glitched.. gg dice gg


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys I wanted some clearity on going Premium, basically the best part about it is early game play for close quarters later this month? I hear its 6/12? And you get a small discount on all the maps when they are eventually released? Im not sure its worth it yet since I dont go for servers with a bunch of people queued.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Finally a 1.0 KDR wooot!


Congrats!! Im slowly getting there myself too, I sucked so bad in the beginning its taking forever to get past 1/1 even though some games Im even 2/1 lol.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont worry guys.. dice will nerf all of these guns pretty soon in a stealthy patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did it in the past and will do it some more
> never get attached to how a gun behaves
> LOLL you make it sound like its a glitched setup yet you say its not that OP like the dart...
> so wich is it?
> OP or not OP?
> LOL i guess it really is glitched.. gg dice gg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysv7UJq4gmE


Its overpowered for what its *supposed* to be, but usually nothing that couldnt be done with a bolt action, shotgun, semi auto sniper, etc. It will and should be nerfed, but its much funnier. I'd say the only area I would really consider it to truly detrimental would be maybe a 30-100m range where you can still hit people quite easy and get a 1 hit kill, whered you'd be trying to get running headshots with a normal weapon.
It does have the long reload though. If they were paying attention to their surroundings in the first place they would force you to switch to normal or kill you reloading.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Its overpowered for what its *supposed* to be, but usually nothing that couldnt be done with a bolt action, shotgun, semi auto sniper, etc. It will and should be nerfed, but its much funnier. I'd say the only area I would really consider it to truly detrimental would be maybe a 30-100m range where you can still hit people quite easy and get a 1 hit kill, whered you'd be trying to get running headshots with a normal weapon.
> It does have the long reload though. If they were paying attention to their surroundings in the first place they would force you to switch to normal or kill you reloading.


its a glitched gun because it wasnt suposed to do this.. duh!!! stop trying to find reasons on why it might not be

it just is.. and yes its OP at the hand of an half decent player

the point of this is to shoot at long distance .. get a kill + smoke out an area all at once

150meters isnt too hard to hit without a scope







even 300meters isnt that bad if you see the silouhete you can hit it.. now against snipers.. if you see their scope glint you can point and shoot.. would really love to try out the aug + smoke and see how far i can get a kill with it


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys I wanted some clearity on going Premium, basically the best part about it is early game play for close quarters later this month? I hear its 6/12? And you get a small discount on all the maps when they are eventually released? Im not sure its worth it yet since I dont go for servers with a bunch of people queued.
> Congrats!! Im slowly getting there myself too, I sucked so bad in the beginning its taking forever to get past 1/1 even though some games Im even 2/1 lol.


You get all of the DLC for no charge after you buy Premium, not just at a discount.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its a glitched gun because it wasnt suposed to do this.. duh!!! stop trying to find reasons on why it might not be
> it just is.. and yes its OP at the hand of an half decent player
> the point of this is to shoot at long distance .. get a kill + smoke out an area all at once
> 150meters isnt too hard to hit without a scope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even 300meters isnt that bad if you see the silouhete you can hit it.. now against snipers.. if you see their scope glint you can point and shoot.. would really love to try out the aug + smoke and see how far i can get a kill with it


If you could, quote the part where I said it's not bugged? I never said it wasn't, and I never it was suppose to operate in that way. If you had read my post, you would indeed notice I said the opposite.
At around 100-150 drop starts coming into play a little bit. Hitting the idiot stationary snipers isn't a problem with pretty much anything. They're asking to be shot. It's people running around and actually playing I'm concerned about.
You should be able to get kills with it at any distance you can see, or have a friend tell you how far to adjust if you can't see it. No one would stay still long enough for me to get more than 2 or 3 shots, you could probably find some people in Firestorm or which ever B2K map has the cranes and construction buildings. Usually loads of stationary snipers there. (Off of one of the Carriers would be pretty awesome)

What I'm saying is, yes its bugged, but nothing that's going to just empty a server, hold an entire team hostage, ruin a round, etc. They don't penetrate and if you miss and they know your location you're probably screwed. It's fun to use. Some servers ban it, some the admins didn't care and were playing around with it themselves. Just find one that doesn't mind.

I'd also say to try it normal with the AEK or something to get a feel for the difference. Can still manage close range(unglitched) kills pretty decently.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> If you could, quote the part where I said it's not bugged? I never said it wasn't, and I never it was suppose to operate in that way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> It's definitely not as extreme of an advantage as the M26 was, hopefully some decent servers won't mind it too much.
> (Also to whoever said it doesn't have drop - it does, but more like sniper drop or so)


saying its not as extreme as the dart is just wrong... the dart has tons of bullet drop at 150meters but its still doable... yet at 300meters the dart is impossible to kill someone... yet i suspect the aug smoke would kill at those distance quite easily.. im pretty sure its more OP then the dart ever was


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> saying its not as extreme as the dart is just wrong... the dart has tons of bullet drop at 150meters but its still doable... yet at 300meters the dart is impossible to kill someone... yet i suspect the aug smoke would kill at those distance quite easily.. im pretty sure its more OP then the dart ever was


No, it is not even close to as bad as the dart was. It's slow to reload, has very limited ammo, etc. It's easier to kill someone with any sniper rifle with a scope at long range, at medium-close range it's kinda like playing aggressive recon, you have 1 shot that you have to get off fast and if you miss you're screwed.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, it is not even close to as bad as the dart was. It's slow to reload, has very limited ammo, etc. It's easier to kill someone with any sniper rifle with a scope at long range, at medium-close range it's kinda like playing aggressive recon, you have 1 shot that you have to get off fast and if you miss you're screwed.


Exactly. All I was trying to say.
It's damn fun too. I'd say enjoy it while it lasts as long as the server you play on is cool with it.

Now for GW2 beta, peace out.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Nope! premium is number 1 selling thing on amazon. Don't know why, but i think anyone who buys it is clueless for selling there soul to EA.


Wasn't aware it was available on Amazon as I never use it. But it would still be a digital download, unless they do actually send a disc out.


----------



## Lhino

Hey guys, I need suggestions. Should I get Ghost Recon Future Soldier or BF3 Premium? I love BF3 and will keep playing it, but I am kinda on the ropes about Premium. I want GRFS, but if it is just going to be a console port with shoddy DX11 then I will give it a miss. Get it on special on Steam or something.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, I need suggestions. Should I get Ghost Recon Future Soldier or BF3 Premium? I love BF3 and will keep playing it, but I am kinda on the ropes about Premium. I want GRFS, but if it is just going to be a *console port with shoddy DX11* then I will give it a miss. Get it on special on Steam or something.


So is BF3. I would go for Ghost Recon.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lhino*
> 
> Hey guys, I need suggestions. Should I get Ghost Recon Future Soldier or BF3 Premium? I love BF3 and will keep playing it, but I am kinda on the ropes about Premium. I want GRFS, but if it is just going to be a console port with shoddy DX11 then I will give it a miss. Get it on special on Steam or something.


Personally I'd go for Battlefield Premium as it is the game I put the most hours into.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> dont worry guys.. dice will nerf all of these guns pretty soon in a stealthy patch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did it in the past and will do it some more
> never get attached to how a gun behaves
> LOLL you make it sound like its a glitched setup yet you say its not that OP like the dart...
> so wich is it?
> OP or not OP?
> LOL i guess it really is glitched.. gg dice gg


looked like the same mistake as the dart only with a twist.









googled ImproperAiming and i'm seeing loads of pb screenshots at gametracker. lol


----------



## faulkton

man there doesnt seem to be anyone playing this game anymore.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faulkton*
> 
> man there doesnt seem to be anyone playing this game anymore.


there is over 50,000 on each platform daily.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I let my little brother play a few rounds, his first complaint - flashlights. His second - the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dice when they made the flashlight and sun:


Yeah those flashlights blinds the hell out of me, even my team mates blind me and has caused me to get killed. The sunlight is well the sunlight. I thought they tamed the flashlight; it doesn't seem to be tamed though.


----------



## Nocturin

So yea, prolly wont be playing for a while. My antec 920 burst/leaked and fried my MB. I have a large volume of air in the radiator that wasn't there before, and when everythings plugged in, nothing happens. Tested the PSU on another computer and it's fine, tested a different psu on thesystem and nothing happened.

I am furious. Very sad too, wanted to play bf3 so bad this weekend.

I'm in the process of installing linux on my rig from 2002-3. meh. Gonna be on linux for awhile







.

+-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> saying its not as extreme as the dart is just wrong... the dart has tons of bullet drop at 150meters but its still doable... yet at 300meters the dart is impossible to kill someone... yet i suspect the aug smoke would kill at those distance quite easily.. im pretty sure its more OP then the dart ever was


it's a railgun. It's freaking awesome!

man. figured my rig had to break







. I wont be able to have fun with this before they patch it. this would be awesome to play with a large group using nothing but it, mak a different sort of "gammode for it" and id be down.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So yea, prolly wont be playing for a while. My antec 920 burst/leaked and fried my MB. I have a large volume of air in the radiator that wasn't there before, and when everythings plugged in, nothing happens. Tested the PSU on another computer and it's fine, tested a different psu on thesystem and nothing happened.
> I am furious. Very sad too, wanted to play bf3 so bad this weekend.
> I'm in the process of installing linux on my rig from 2002-3. meh. Gonna be on linux for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +-
> it's a railgun. It's freaking awesome!
> man. figured my rig had to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wont be able to have fun with this before they patch it. this would be awesome to play with a large group using nothing but it, mak a different sort of "gammode for it" and id be down.


Dude that's terrible! Main reason why I never trust all-in-one-liquid cooling systems.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So yea, prolly wont be playing for a while. My antec 920 burst/leaked and fried my MB. I have a large volume of air in the radiator that wasn't there before, and when everythings plugged in, nothing happens. Tested the PSU on another computer and it's fine, tested a different psu on thesystem and nothing happened.
> I am furious. Very sad too, wanted to play bf3 so bad this weekend.
> I'm in the process of installing linux on my rig from 2002-3. meh. Gonna be on linux for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +-
> it's a railgun. It's freaking awesome!
> man. figured my rig had to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wont be able to have fun with this before they patch it. this would be awesome to play with a large group using nothing but it, mak a different sort of "gammode for it" and id be down.


That really sucks. File a complaint with the manufacturer to see if they will compensate you for all the damage.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> there is over 50,000 on each platform daily.


i wouldnt call that a big number by any stretch


----------



## Soldier1969

Since the new patches and nerfing of certain weapons my k/d has falling off and have sort of lost interest until the new maps hit. Used to be part of a clan but lost interest in that as well. Disappointed they keep delaying Ghost Recon FS for PC. By the time it finally comes out alot will have lost interest. The only other game worth waiting for is Far Cry 3 maybe and MOH Warfighter which is basically going to be BF 3.5. The new Armor maps in September should be fun.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> i wouldnt call that a big number by any stretch


I said over meaning they reach higher than that number i put up. As it type this there are

PC online60, 644

PS3 online89, 799
360 online76, 814


----------



## TheYonderGod

Someone was asking about having someone buy BF Premium or DLC for them without giving them access to your account, I just bought it from Gamestop and they have an option to buy as a gift, and either way you buy it (gift or for yourself) they just give you a code that you enter in origin.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> I said over meaning they reach higher than that number i put up. As it type this there are
> PC online60, 644
> PS3 online89, 799
> 360 online76, 814


how many people play on multiple consoles as well as pc?

and even so that's barely 225k people playing at any time

at best that's 1/2 a million in prime time hours during the week ends... how much does it show that bf3 has lost its hue


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> it's a railgun. It's freaking awesome!
> man. figured my rig had to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wont be able to have fun with this before they patch it. this would be awesome to play with a large group using nothing but it, mak a different sort of "gammode for it" and id be down.


That's terrible man! I hope you get up and running again.
Had a scare a few days ago when my I got GPU driver crash, then froze as soon as I hit OK on the notice, then GPUs weren't detected at all until I reseated. The 6XX or at least mine seem incredibly picky about seating...

Anyway, I don't think I ever mention that my soldier name is IX-Railgun


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> That's terrible man! I hope you get up and running again.
> Had a scare a few days ago when my I got GPU driver crash, then froze as soon as I hit OK on the notice, then GPUs weren't detected at all until I reseated. The 6XX or at least mine seem incredibly picky about seating...
> Anyway, I don't think I ever mention that my soldier name is IX-Railgun


You play on KGB 24/7 Bazzar server dont you?


----------



## vinton13

How is Close Quarters? Are there any full 64 player servers yet?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> How is Close Quarters? Are there any full 64 player servers yet?


16 is max size


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> How is Close Quarters? Are there any full 64 player servers yet?


It's not out for PC yet, even for Premium players not til the 12th. I would DEFINITELY not play any of those maps with more than even 32 people though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 16 is max size


On consoles maybe, but I'm sure PC will have any size we want.

yep,


----------



## vinton13

Yeah I saw some 64 player servers for the PC. None was full. That is what I'm waiting for. And some HC mayhem to the mix.


----------



## Fr0sty

too many failed logins... LOL sure... i only tried to login once... or someone tried to access my account multiples time... great

now i have to call ea for a game i might not even play for some time

now origin also gives me incorect login id errors... great work ea


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> too many failed logins... LOL sure... i only tried to login once... or someone tried to access my account multiples time... great
> now i have to call ea for a game i might not even play for some time
> now origin also gives me incorect login id errors... great work ea


The login errors are what i experienced with Origin, i managed to sort it out though by altering my password via EA and not Origin.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone ever get punkbuster errors? I DO NOT hack or anything my stats prove it since just average lol Well Im getting kicked after 2-3 mins.

This happened once before and I fixed it reinstalling punkbuster from the origin games windows folder, unless it was chance that it started working after, well maybe 2 weeks later it happened again. I have been playing on and off throughout the day without issues but now it started kicking me out after about 3mins with this message:

*"Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player '66racer' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries"*

Any ideas? Nothing has changed since the last time it has worked.


----------



## iCrap

Add me to the list, origin/bf3 name is MexicanHerder.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone ever get punkbuster errors? I DO NOT hack or anything my stats prove it since just average lol Well Im getting kicked after 2-3 mins.
> This happened once before and I fixed it reinstalling punkbuster from the origin games windows folder, unless it was chance that it started working after, well maybe 2 weeks later it happened again. I have been playing on and off throughout the day without issues but now it started kicking me out after about 3mins with this message:
> *"Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player '66racer' (for 2 minutes) ... Ignoring MD5Tool Queries"*
> Any ideas? Nothing has changed since the last time it has worked.


Sometimes PunkBuster just has problems, if you haven't already restart your computer, and then reinstall punkbuster if it still isn't working.

One time I kept getting kicked for "disallowed program/driver" and it turned out to be the 'gaming mode' on my sound card.


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Is it just me, or is the SPAS-12 like God-Mode?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sometimes PunkBuster just has problems, if you haven't already restart your computer, and then reinstall punkbuster if it still isn't working.
> One time I kept getting kicked for "disallowed program/driver" and it turned out to be the 'gaming mode' on my sound card.


crazy, yeah I took the time to reorganise my desk a bit so I will try it again in a bit with only bf3 going and no other programs.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how many people play on multiple consoles as well as pc?
> and even so that's barely 225k people playing at any time
> at best that's 1/2 a million in prime time hours during the week ends... how much does it show that bf3 has lost its hue


BF3 has lost some of its player base and all games do overtime. Take a look at skyrim in steam stats it used to be at the top all the time when it came out now its usually around third or such.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ug, I am tired of getting banned from servers for so called "cheating". I am a vehicle whore I'll admit that, but not a cheater.

Does this look suspicious:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34047170/1/238774374/

I don't think 63-4 is all that special. It's not like I was going around using some "insta kill you wherever you are on the map" hack that most BF3 cheaters use. Constantly getting behind clueless opposing team tanks 2-3 at a time and tearing them apart is not cheating. :/


----------



## Toology

I havent played this game in a while and was thinking about getting back into it. Does it require the premium package or can i play the game i payed for?


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> People need to get over this whining about Premium...


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You play on KGB 24/7 Bazzar server dont you?


Yep, starting to move away from the server again though. The admins start getting whiny when you play too well. I have to devote some of each round to screwing around or just covering areas instead of actively pushing or anything. A few of the KGB people playing pretty loose on their own rules too. Apparently camping outside of a base and shooting people as they come out is fine, but only for them. (It's a 'no basekilling' rule server)
Really good map for point farming though. Can push 8-14k points pretty easy.

Back to playing some rushes and conquest rotations I think.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So yea, prolly wont be playing for a while. My antec 920 burst/leaked and fried my MB. I have a large volume of air in the radiator that wasn't there before, and when everythings plugged in, nothing happens. Tested the PSU on another computer and it's fine, tested a different psu on thesystem and nothing happened.
> I am furious. Very sad too, wanted to play bf3 so bad this weekend.
> I'm in the process of installing linux on my rig from 2002-3. meh. Gonna be on linux for awhile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> +-
> it's a railgun. It's freaking awesome!
> man. figured my rig had to break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wont be able to have fun with this before they patch it. this would be awesome to play with a large group using nothing but it, mak a different sort of "gammode for it" and id be down.


ouch. Maybe Antec will compensate you? I know corsair will definitely and they have before compensate the user if their sealed LCS's burst/leak and cause damage to components.


----------



## zk1mpls

Just tried the AUG A3 + M320 Smoke glitch in a Metro Conquest 64 server. It does work... but you have to have a pretty good aim. Range is insane.

Nobody complained, though. Or maybe they didn't have an idea of what it is. Lol. But I guess it's not much of an issue as the M26 DART glitch.

Well, back to legit gameplay.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Yep, starting to move away from the server again though. The admins start getting whiny when you play too well. I have to devote some of each round to screwing around or just covering areas instead of actively pushing or anything. A few of the KGB people playing pretty loose on their own rules too. Apparently camping outside of a base and shooting people as they come out is fine, but only for them. (It's a 'no basekilling' rule server)
> Really good map for point farming though. Can push 8-14k points pretty easy.
> Back to playing some rushes and conquest rotations I think.


I thought so you killed me a bunch of times thats why I recognized your name lol


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> BF3 has lost some of its player base and all games do overtime. Take a look at skyrim in steam stats it used to be at the top all the time when it came out now its usually around third or such.


and is this suposed to make battlefield any good?

the game still has tons of bugs they had on release and even some they had in the beta... what are the guys at ea paid to do?

make the hype machine to milk us all over again with these map packs that were obviously made way before the game was even released?

armored kill is the only thing i'll get from ea and then i am done with them


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and is this suposed to make battlefield any good?
> the game still has tons of bugs they had on release and even some they had in the beta... what are the guys at ea paid to do?
> make the hype machine to milk us all over again with these map packs that were obviously made way before the game was even released?
> armored kill is the only thing i'll get from ea and then i am done with them


I really don't want to buy premium.....I still remember when you got loads of stuff that was free. Now they're milking us









meh. I'll see I'll see. Stupid EA *rant


----------



## UlleLind

It's just you.


----------



## amin7ty

hi guys! just wondering ,does battlefield 3 run on origin only? or is there any other way to play online?? i just ordered mine yesterday, and i see some complaints about origin everywhere.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, I am tired of getting banned from servers for so called "cheating". I am a vehicle whore I'll admit that, but not a cheater.
> Does this look suspicious:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34047170/1/238774374/
> I don't think 63-4 is all that special. It's not like I was going around using some "insta kill you wherever you are on the map" hack that most BF3 cheaters use. Constantly getting behind clueless opposing team tanks 2-3 at a time and tearing them apart is not cheating. :/


What were you in? A heli? A 15K/D on that map is damn high. If you where in a heli I wouldn't think you were hacking. The thing with with multi hacks is they are so configurable and easy to turn off and on at will, so picking out a hacker is pretty difficult now unless they make it obvious. Your stats aren't crazy, but they are definitely better than most.

If you are really that good, why are you playing with noobs? People like to play with others that are on the same level as them. Otherwise, it's just no fun.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> hi guys! just wondering ,does battlefield 3 run on origin only? or is there any other way to play online?? i just ordered mine yesterday, and i see some complaints about origin everywhere.


Origin is the only option to play BF3


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> hi guys! just wondering ,does battlefield 3 run on origin only? or is there any other way to play online?? i just ordered mine yesterday, and i see some complaints about origin everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Origin is the only option to play BF3


This,

Origin can be annoying, but usually once it's up and running it's right.. It used to be really clunky and annoying but it has it's updates from time to time. It's fine if you've got enough ram for it!









Keeping in mind it eats ram for breakfast, lunch AND tea.. Well for what it does


----------



## faulkton

As a chopper hoar i probably would have bought premium but they patched the fun out of this game IMO and too many glitches on top of it. Combine that with totally dead servers means i'm not going to waste $50.


----------



## xxlap1xx

Anyone else getting small lag spikes after ~20minutes of gameplay?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and is this suposed to make battlefield any good?
> the game still has tons of bugs they had on release and even some they had in the beta... what are the guys at ea paid to do?
> make the hype machine to milk us all over again with these map packs that were obviously made way before the game was even released?
> armored kill is the only thing i'll get from ea *and then i am done with them*


Yep, that's what you'll be saying until the next Battlefield comes out







then you get another game to moan about


----------



## 66racer

Ah that explains why so many people are using smoke now? Its killing people? I noticed some people using it. I dunno if this is new as it has rarely happened before but playing yesterday I got stuck next to a wall twice in one day. Its like my player got glued to the wall. Once in karhg at the office and firestorm at the warehouse which is insanely annoying. Not to mention little rocks still make your require jumping over them.


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and is this suposed to make battlefield any good?
> the game still has tons of bugs they had on release and even some they had in the beta... what are the guys at ea paid to do?
> make the hype machine to milk us all over again with these map packs that were obviously made way before the game was even released?
> armored kill is the only thing i'll get from ea and then i am done with them


We were talking about player count not how good the game is. Bf3 still has a good amount of people still actively playing so its worth it to buy it if you like the game.


----------



## grunion

Finally started playing some hardcore, ouch!!!!


----------



## EliteReplay

are there any changes to play new maps after midnight?


----------



## H60Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Finally started playing some hardcore, ouch!!!!










I had the same reaction!


----------



## snoball

I can't stand hardcore now, used to love it. Only use for sniper kills now.


----------



## magicase

I made a thread on my issue with green texture. If anyone knows a solution that would be really helpful.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348059467396/


----------



## Kreeker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, I am tired of getting banned from servers for so called "cheating". I am a vehicle whore I'll admit that, but not a cheater.
> Does this look suspicious:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34047170/1/238774374/
> I don't think 63-4 is all that special. It's not like I was going around using some "insta kill you wherever you are on the map" hack that most BF3 cheaters use. Constantly getting behind clueless opposing team tanks 2-3 at a time and tearing them apart is not cheating. :/


No, but you definitely team stack.


----------



## Da1Nonly

So I just decided to play with my platoon mates and guess what.....I CANT CAUSE I DONT HAVE PLATINUM YET!!! ***!?!?! Many servers that we used to play on require a Platinum account. SO now if you want to play you have to fork out the extra $50 or what ever it is, granted there are some servers, but many many of them wont allow you to play with out that platinum account.











































































































End Rant/


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H60Ninja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same reaction!


It is fun, just gotta get the tk's under control

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I can't stand hardcore now, used to love it. Only use for sniper kills now.


This I noticed..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> I made a thread on my issue with green texture. If anyone knows a solution that would be really helpful.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348059467396/


Lose the overclocks if you haven't already.
Try returning CCC to factory default setting from here..
And IMO 12.1 cats are by far the best driver released this year, maybe try them.


----------



## EliteReplay

HELLO? are there any changes that we can have access to new maps after midnight tonight?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> HELLO? are there any changes that we can have access to new maps after midnight tonight?


No


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> It is fun, just gotta get the tk's under control
> This I noticed..
> Lose the overclocks if you haven't already.
> Try returning CCC to factory default setting from here..
> And IMO 12.1 cats are by far the best driver released this year, maybe try them.


I never oc the gpu at all. I doubt it's driver related as i was using 12.4 on my other pc which as a 6850 and that has no problems.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

I've heard a rumor about Close Quarters being free for the people with Limited Edition. Any truth to it?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStruckHorrors*
> 
> I've heard a rumor about Close Quarters being free for the people with Limited Edition. Any truth to it?


there wont be more free dlc unless you get premium


----------



## Seanay00

how do i join a clan/group for BF3?? is their certain servers for joining or it is just websites??


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> how do i join a clan/group for BF3?? is their certain servers for joining or it is just websites??


You can join a platoon by pressing "apply to join" near the top right corner. Most clans will have a website to apply into the clan.


----------



## BeOtCh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ug, I am tired of getting banned from servers for so called "cheating". I am a vehicle whore I'll admit that, but not a cheater.
> Does this look suspicious:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34047170/1/238774374/
> I don't think 63-4 is all that special. It's not like I was going around using some "insta kill you wherever you are on the map" hack that most BF3 cheaters use. Constantly getting behind clueless opposing team tanks 2-3 at a time and tearing them apart is not cheating. :/


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33839271/1/238774374/ does seem a lil fishy 2 me


----------



## Infinitegrim

Anyone know when the maps go live?


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxlap1xx*
> 
> Anyone else getting small lag spikes after ~20minutes of gameplay?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes, I noticed that after the last patch BF3 uses more VRAM.
I tested this with the usual maps that I play and I got a jump from 900-920 MB to 945-980 MB. If AfterBurner OSD shows nearly the amount of your video card's RAM, then you'll have small "hiccups", so you're probably near at your max...


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What were you in? A heli? A 15K/D on that map is damn high. If you where in a heli I wouldn't think you were hacking. The thing with with multi hacks is they are so configurable and easy to turn off and on at will, so picking out a hacker is pretty difficult now unless they make it obvious. Your stats aren't crazy, but they are definitely better than most.
> If you are really that good, why are you playing with noobs? People like to play with others that are on the same level as them. Otherwise, it's just no fun.


I was in a tank pretty much the entire game. I own with the tank lol. Where do you not play with noobs? I only play HC 64-player servers. I just like to jump in anywhere and start killing people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeOtCh*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33839271/1/238774374/ does seem a lil fishy 2 me


That is one of my favorite games. I was so in the zone my eyes hurt when the match got done haha. I was either in the tank or the APC that whole game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yay finally got up to 500SPM


I'm debating resetting my stats so I can have 700+ SPM like I should be(and my accuracy ~18-20%), but I don't want to lose my totals, and I don't want to 'cheat'

And Close Quarters still isnt out for Premium D: Origin says it's out on the 12th but battlelog says the 11th....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> looked like the same mistake as the dart only with a twist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googled ImproperAiming and i'm seeing loads of pb screenshots at gametracker. lol


google it, got no PB screenshots








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dude that's terrible! Main reason why I never trust all-in-one-liquid cooling systems.


Well, I didn't see many cases of it leaking and i wanted the cooling without the weight on the CPU socket. Figures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That really sucks. File a complaint with the manufacturer to see if they will compensate you for all the damage.


I'm planning on it, of couse their customer support is only opened for 5hrs a day, on the wrong side of the country.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> That's terrible man! I hope you get up and running again.
> Had a scare a few days ago when my I got GPU driver crash, then froze as soon as I hit OK on the notice, then GPUs weren't detected at all until I reseated. The 6XX or at least mine seem incredibly picky about seating...
> Anyway, I don't think I ever mention that my soldier name is IX-Railgun


Thanks bro, if antec doesn't want to do anything (I hope not, would not be good customer service) then I have to RMA the M through gigabyte, which might be a pain due to the white residue I've got from the antecs liquid all over my system.

At first, I thought it was the PSU and pissed @ seasonic. I shoulda known better. The irony is that I was getting my system ready for a re-install. Now I'm on an AMD Athlon and with unbuntu, the thing is slower than it ever was with windows. Trying lunbuntu, I really like the software center but I need a lighter weight OS, it's too much for this lonely little amd athlon @ 1.3ghz. soooooooo sloooooow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> ouch. Maybe Antec will compensate you? I know corsair will definitely and they have before compensate the user if their sealed LCS's burst/leak and cause damage to components.


I'm crossing my fingers and hoping it can get done quickly, if at all. I imagine antec has the same policy, but I can't find out till I call tech support, which isn't open for another 2 hours or so for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Just tried the AUG A3 + M320 Smoke glitch in a Metro Conquest 64 server. It does work... but you have to have a pretty good aim. Range is insane.
> Nobody complained, though. Or maybe they didn't have an idea of what it is. Lol. But I guess it's not much of an issue as the M26 DART glitch.
> Well, back to legit gameplay.


yup, sounds like a rail-fun-gun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Finally started playing some hardcore, ouch!!!!


I prefer HC to normal, and now even more that my shots counted more with the lessened suppression.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yay finally got up to 500SPM
> 
> I'm debating resetting my stats so I can have 700+ SPM like I should be(and my accuracy ~18-20%), but I don't want to lose my totals, and I don't want to 'cheat'
> And Close Quarters still isnt out for Premium D: Origin says it's out on the 12th but battlelog says the 11th....


Thats prolly about where I'd be if I reset my stats. If bf3stats would should the reset, I'd be down for it. I'd even be cool with having to unlock all the guns except the assignments, but they don't do that.

I might just reset when I get back up to make the vets think noobs are pwning them.

God I miss my PC.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Anyone still having issues with stats not updating? I played a game yesterday and got 24 kills with the AntiAir and they didn't update. Was trying to get my AntiAir upgrades and that game really hurts if its not gonna count.


----------



## snoball

Resetting stats only gets the 4 "billboard" stats, you keep your totals.


----------



## Gib007

Sounds good, I might reset my stats then. Mind you, sometimes I have matches where my lifespan is an average of 6 seconds.

Looking forward to playing the Close Quarters maps tomorrow!!


----------



## snoball

I was actually hoping it reset everything when I did it, I have pretty much unlocked everything, need goals again. Game is boring when no unlocks left.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I was actually hoping it reset everything when I did it, I have pretty much unlocked everything, need goals again. Game is boring when no unlocks left.


This is what I thought it was, so it's not as attractive as a feature now!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

When is CQ up?


----------



## ruarcs30

Bye Bye folks. I discovered Arma 2 and now all my free time go into the game Any who hasnt tried it should realy give it a try


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye folks. I discovered Arma 2 and now all my free time go into the game Any who hasnt tried it should realy give it a try










couple of guys here play arma 2 as well. anyway, have fun


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So, probably a lot of this in here, but I am getting the sense that the people in this game are absolutely ******ed.
> 
> Rush:
> 
> I plant over 50% of the objectives in a map and we lose. Most recently 6/7 on Kharg, lost on last point, team decided to stop pressuring......
> 
> Conquest:
> 
> I completely give up here, my team ALWAYS loses by ~100-200 points. It's all 24/7 FAST VEHICLE HURR DURR crap.
> 
> Now if you check my stats, llabons, I am not an amazing player but I do try to pull my own weight. It's getting to the point where I, as a about average player, end up P1, and I don't like it. NEED BF3 PEOPLE WHO ACTUALLY PTFO!!!
> 
> /rant
> 
> Anyone agree?
> 
> PS: Game history for me is CoD, possible influence.


Si. Hardly anyone playing the objective, or at least playing it smartly. Most people who grab the mobile AA's for example, will just move a little bit outside the spawn and shoot anything that comes near, while staying "safe". I think they should use the "mobile" aspect of the AA to a better advantage, and move maybe toward the center of the map, or at least closer to the action, and harass all enemy air assets. Sure you are in danger, but keeping air down is very important.

Teamwork just really isn't present in the large CQ games usually, it's just 32 x 32 of people working to kill each other however they want to. Capturing points and strategy are optional, or the byproduct of moving around trying to kill each other, not the Actual goals of the game.

Most Rush games I played just end up as campfests for both sides, Attackers will end up with half the team snipers or support laying somewhere taking pot shots, and that doesn't leave enough actual rushers to do anything with the defenders dug in. The game is so many times better working together with others on voice comms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Nope! premium is number 1 selling thing on amazon. Don't know why, but i think anyone who buys it is clueless for selling there soul to EA.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't aware it was available on Amazon as I never use it. But it would still be a digital download, unless they do actually send a disc out.
Click to expand...

Doubt the DLC will be boxed for Premium, they would have to ship out each DLC as they came, and that would not be worth it for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Finally started playing some hardcore, ouch!!!!


HC is where it's at


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lan cable garrotte string*
> 
> I know right - and I thought BC2 was pretty so and so, all 1000 hours I put into it. BF3 gave fresh new meaning to the words 'atrocious failure".
> 
> Good times.


speechless bc2 was my best fps times.. makes me go back and play it (50th gerenal btw) bf3 is...... ... ... .... ...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Bleh the BC series is total abomination of the Battlefield franchise in my eyes. It disgusts me that they even put Rush and killcams into BF3. Too much has been adopted from console-style gameplay, taking away from the core roots of the Battlefield series.


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> there wont be more free dlc unless you get premium


But then it definitely isn't free.

IMO, EA has ruined this game with it's milking strategy. I loaded up the game a few hours ago after about 3 months without playing. I wish I would have just left it be on my shelf, It sickens me to see how bad the game is now. Most of the good servers from old are all Premium only now, and with all the other crap that has still never been fixed, I'm done with BF. GG all.


----------



## downlinx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> But then it definitely isn't free.
> IMO, EA has ruined this game with it's milking strategy. I loaded up the game a few hours ago after about 3 months without playing. I wish I would have just left it be on my shelf, It sickens me to see how bad the game is now. Most of the good servers from old are all Premium only now, and with all the other crap that has still never been fixed, I'm done with BF. GG all.


what other crap are you talking about that needs fixed and didn't get fixed? Kevlo, no one takes you serious when you just on a rant and not post anything to back up what you stated.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Some people are playing Close Quarters on the PC, game doesn't pass the loading screen though : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/029af9d0-5d80-4804-8295-e3fe9b1ada47/Multiplay-Gameserver/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Some people are playing Close Quarters on the PC, game doesn't pass the loading screen though : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/029af9d0-5d80-4804-8295-e3fe9b1ada47/Multiplay-Gameserver/


I dont see any CQ maps in the map rotation


----------



## Kevlo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> what other crap are you talking about that needs fixed and didn't get fixed? Kevlo, no one takes you serious when you just on a rant and not post anything to back up what you stated.


Really, i never ask that people take me seriously, I just like to rant sometimes.

But i am talking about things like Client Side shooting, where if Person A is has a really high Ping, and Person B's is good, A can still shoot and kill B from the location he was a second ago, and B will warp back to that location to die. Also I still get bad luck deaths randomly, despite I thought they said they fixed that.


----------



## Andr3az

You can see CQ release time for you when you go to your games, right click on BF3 > Show Game Details > Hover on Close Quarters Date and you should see the time when its going up.

Going up for me in 8 hours ( RU version ).


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> You can see CQ release time for you when you go to your games, right click on BF3 > Show Game Details > Hover on Close Quarters Date and you should see the time when its going up.
> Going up for me in 8 hours ( RU version ).


Thx for the info 4:00am EDT for me


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye Bye folks. I discovered Arma 2 and now all my free time go into the game Any who hasnt tried it should realy give it a try


My brother in law made me buy it and play DayZ with him, and I do not like it. Once we get geared up and start looking around for people to kill it's pretty fun, but it takes hours of running to meet up with everyone and then it's over and you have to do it again when you die once. Anyone want to buy it from me?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> You can see CQ release time for you when you go to your games, right click on BF3 > Show Game Details > Hover on Close Quarters Date and you should see the time when its going up.
> Going up for me in 8 hours ( RU version ).


Damnit, I have to wait til 10 AM on the 12th in my time zone (about 19 hours from this post)







I wanted to play it at 12 AM tonight.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My brother in law made me buy it and play DayZ with him, and I do not like it. Once we get geared up and start looking around for people to kill it's pretty fun, but it takes hours of running to meet up with everyone and then it's over and you have to do it again when you die once. Anyone want to buy it from me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit, I have to wait til 10 AM on the 12th in my time zone (about 19 hours from this post)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to play it at 12 AM tonight.


They must be staggering the start times, I would of figured it would be 1:00am out on the west coast since its 4am for me. I guess they are worried about their servers getting hammered if everyone is downloading it at the same time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> ...The game is so many times better working together with others on voice comms...
> 
> 
> 
> How does this work, voice comm that is?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevlo*
> 
> ...Also I still get bad luck deaths randomly, despite I thought they said they fixed that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that's some funny sh#$T. I always thought that was another player. Now I know it really is bad luck - damn.
Click to expand...

Well Battlelog has it's own voice comm system, if you invite friends into a Party you can all use voice in the party. Otherwise use a 3rd party program, mumble, TS, Vent, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> They must be staggering the start times, I would of figured it would be 1:00am out on the west coast since its 4am for me. I guess they are worried about their servers getting hammered if everyone is downloading it at the same time.


Hmm wasn't the DLC maps included in the last big patch? They shouldn't need to stagger the unlock if it is just unlocking for play, not actual download of the DLC.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well Battlelog has it's own voice comm system, if you invite friends into a Party you can all use voice in the party. Otherwise use a 3rd party program, mumble, TS, Vent, etc.
> Hmm wasn't the DLC maps included in the last big patch? They shouldn't need to stagger the unlock if it is just unlocking for play, not actual download of the DLC.


IIRC B2K was 4gb so I doubt they could fit the patch and dlc into a 2.4 gb dl.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> IIRC B2K was 4gb so I doubt they could fit the patch and dlc into a 2.4 gb dl.


B2k maps were a lot bigger and more stuff in them.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> B2k maps were a lot bigger and more stuff in them.


Still.


----------



## Gib007

Balls - 09:00 my time for CQ release. Just the time I need to leave my house...


----------



## bluedevil

Any reason why I shouldn't get Premium?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Any reason why I shouldn't get Premium?


Get it, you will save money if you plan on buying all the DLC's.

Personally it is well worth it to me for a game where I spend at least an hour every night on weekdays and many more on weekends.


----------



## raptorxrx

^
You don't have the money.
Or you have the money, but need it to pay bills.
You don't play BF3 much.
You don't give a damn about DLC's.

If you play BF3 alot, and are getting the DLC's no matter what, get Premium. If not, doesn't matter.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Get it, you will save money if you plan on buying all the DLC's.
> Personally it is well worth it to me for a game where I spend at least an hour every night on weekdays and many more on weekends.


This is me pretty much. I play about 3 nights a week for about 2 hours. I think I am gonna pull the trigger later tonite.


----------



## vltor

does anyone know when close quarter will be out for the pc players?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vltor*
> 
> does anyone know when close quarter will be out for the pc players?


It varies where you live for me its 400am EDT people out on the west coast its 10am PDT.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andr3az*
> 
> You can see CQ release time for you when you go to your games, right click on BF3 > Show Game Details > Hover on Close Quarters Date and you should see the time when its going up.
> Going up for me in 8 hours ( RU version ).


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This is me pretty much. I play about 3 nights a week for about 2 hours. I think I am gonna pull the trigger later tonite.


Yup same here. Today's a holiday, too, so I get to play more today.







Can't wait for Close Quarters later.

Unlocked all the Assignments already except for the two that requires Close Quarters. Love all the new guns. M417 and MTAR-21 are surprisingly interesting (and weird) guns. But the AUG A3's the best of the lot. I hope DICE doesn't nerf it.


----------



## snoball

So I went through the hassle of unlocking all of the currently available guns and I still think the M16 is superior. Anyone agree?

Also, I ran into some people using the ?JNG-90? (new sniper) even though the conquest domination game isn't active.....? HOW!?


----------



## Krazee

ACR
ACR
ACR!!!

Woot!


----------



## PowerTrip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I went through the hassle of unlocking all of the currently available guns and I still think the M16 is superior. Anyone agree?
> Also, I ran into some people using the ?JNG-90? (new sniper) even though the conquest domination game isn't active.....? HOW!?


All of the new weapons are unlockable as of the release date of BF3 Premium which was June 4th (if you paid for it).

The new CQ Maps and 2 new game modes are coming out soon and has nothing to do with the new weapons that were previously released last week as unlockables.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerTrip*
> 
> All of the new weapons are unlockable as of the release date of BF3 Premium which was June 4th (if you paid for it).
> The new CQ Maps and 2 new game modes are coming out soon and has nothing to do with the new weapons that were previously released last week as unlockables.


really because the sniper rifle requires conquest domination and the m5k requires gun master... So how exactally are peeps unlocking in a mode that isnt playable


----------



## vltor

darn it its not out until the 26th for non premium players


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I went through the hassle of unlocking all of the currently available guns and I still think the M16 is superior. Anyone agree?
> Also, I ran into some people using the ?JNG-90? (new sniper) even though the conquest domination game isn't active.....? HOW!?


Maybe some time zones have CQ unlocked already?


----------



## frankth3frizz

1 AM? :O


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> 1 AM? :O


Omg I mis-read it and thought it said 10AM when I looked










Thank you letting me know, or I wouldn't be playing it til tomorrow!


----------



## MiKE_nz

Downloading close quarters now









edit: 2.8Gb, wow


----------



## GrizzleBoy

omgrunningaroundincirclespurpleguy.gif


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Well, I just got done with my two first matches (both hardcore mode).

Played conquest domination on the factory map. The close quarters gameplay is really good. The gameplay was instantly hectic. I think that map was maybe too small for 32 players, but then again everyones just getting used to it. I found I was running too much. Walking around to get from A to B is viable in the smaller spaces/maps.

Then the server switched to Gun Master mode..........WOW. Wasn't expecting it to be so fun.

You start off with a pistol and for every few kills you get a different weapon to use (that you HAVe to use, it's all you have, no grenades, kits, just a gun).

When you reach the top level, you have to get a kill with a knife to win the round.

If you are anal about your K/D ratio, Gun Master is going to be your worst nightmare lol.


----------



## MiKE_nz

Well 64 player conquest domination is quite insane to put it lighlty.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> If you are anal about your K/D ratio, Gun Master is going to be your worst nightmare lol.


Why? I've gone positive every round so far. What you SHOULD be worried about, though, is your win/lose ratio.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why? I've gone positive every round so far. What you SHOULD be worried about, though, is your win/lose ratio.


Because all it takes is to get stuck with pistols for too long in a bad round and people around you will start to pull away from you.

Especially if you're playing hardcore mode. Win/Lose will indeed be raped.

Oh, and the teamkilling rate is like ten times higher in close quarters hardcore matches hahahaha.

Edit: What I do like about gun master though, is that it lets me play with guns I'd never have bothered even trying. The SCAR-L and MTAR are awesome.

Edit 2: And after playing a few rounds of hardcore conquest domination, its good to see teamwork is still really effective. It's not just CoD "shoot the guy to win" business.

I dont think I'm even going to bother playing any server that isn't hardcore mode.


----------



## Cole S

Just played a few rounds and all i have to say is holy graphics! Playing totally maxed out at 1900x1200 and it looks incredible!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrizzleBoy*
> 
> Because all it takes is to get stuck with pistols for too long in a bad round and people around you will start to pull away from you.
> Especially if you're playing hardcore mode. Win/Lose will indeed be raped.
> Oh, and the teamkilling rate is like ten times higher in close quarters hardcore matches hahahaha.


Lol does a tk count for your kill or is it just convenient to get your teammates out of the way so you can get the kill?

Kill assists will quickly become your worst nightmare when you play Gun Master.
Also the Mk3a1. That gun is so bad even at close range I'm right on top of them and get beat by a pistol.

Also my framerates are horrible. Is it just me? I have everything on low and it's still dipping into the mid 30s when anything happens, when I can usually play on medium and it will stay around 40+

And I am disappointed, there is no rush on the CQ maps? Or is there but no servers with them are up?


----------



## Maian

Only things I dislike about Gun Master:

* The Mk3A1 or whatever it's called, that fires frag rounds - worst weapon ever.

* Also, the fact that knifing someone doesn't set them back a level and/or advance you 1 level - why neither of these are in is beyond stupid.

*Finally, the spawns. I either spawn near 12 enemies (with a pistol, no less) or 0 and have to run for 45 seconds to find someone. Never in between.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> Only things I dislike about Gun Master:
> The Mk3A1 or whatever it's called, that fires frag rounds - worst weapon ever.
> Also, the fact that knifing someone doesn't set them back a level and/or advance you 1 level - why neither of these are in is beyond stupid.
> Finally, the spawns. I either spawn near 12 enemies (with a pistol, no less) or 0 and have to run for 45 seconds to find someone. Never in between.


Yeah I hate the Mk3A1 D: I didn't realize it was frag rounds, that's probably why I died when they're right on top of me, I was hurting myself.
I also hate how dice put 3.4x and 4x scopes on the LMGs. They should let you pick your attachments, or at least the scope.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

I think that would defeat the purpose of the game mode.

The aim is to put everyone on the exact same setup and give everyone equal footing to make progress from.

Its kind of a nod to the "competitive" scene in the way they've literally stripped every variable but guns from the game mode.


----------



## Krazee

Origin is so far behind Steam its not even funny. With Steam updates start automatically as long as Steam is online. With Origin u have to push updates, so lame


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Origin is so far behind Steam its not even funny. With Steam updates start automatically as long as Steam is online. With Origin u have to push updates, so lame


Stay at-least semi-on topic, we dont need a steam vs. origin discussion/debate/arguement/whathaveyou cluttering this up.

How else am I supposed to get CQ fix?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^
> You don't have the money.
> Or you have the money, but need it to pay bills.
> You don't play BF3 much.
> You don't give a dang about DLC's.
> If you play BF3 alot, and are getting the DLC's no matter what, get Premium. If not, doesn't matter.


What does dang mean?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Origin is so far behind Steam its not even funny. With Steam updates start automatically as long as Steam is online. With Origin u have to push updates, so lame


oh look. my origin updates automatically.


----------



## amin7ty

is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?


----------



## theturbofd

ugh idk why but ever since CQ came out my BF3 has been crashing constantly and disconnecting from servers :/ If it's not 1 thing it's the other.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> What does dang mean?


Dang is southern for Damn.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?


Only singleplayer. And even then if you don't have internet access.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> ugh idk why but ever since CQ came out my BF3 has been crashing constantly and disconnecting from servers :/ If it's not 1 thing it's the other.


ಠ_ಠ

least you get to get disconnected and junk.

jk. jk.

do you have any OCs you can scale back a little? BF3 is very sensitive, GPU and CPU.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?


Google play bf3 without origin. Standalone browser should come up


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Dang is southern for Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only singleplayer. And even then if you don't have internet access.
> ಠ_ಠ
> least you get to get disconnected and junk.
> jk. jk.
> do you have any OCs you can scale back a little? BF3 is very sensitive, GPU and CPU.


Everything is default clocks except CPU which has been at 4.5ghz for a while now

ugh did the new patch mess up the hit detection again? Now i'm unloading mags into people and they still turn around and 1 shot me.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Everything is default clocks except CPU which has been at 4.5ghz for a while now


*ponder

If BF3 wasn't so finiky, I;'d say all the standard stuff, drivers, ect, but I'm sure you've gone through that. Try dropping clocks on your CPU just for testing to see what happens.

Maybe un-install and re-download (I know it's a pain) maybe something got corrupted in the last two updates (last week and yesterday)?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?


no that's the game's interface.


----------



## DB006

Just thought i'd buy premium today


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The game is not working for me. Constant crashing, cant join servers, Cloud Server not working, Display Driver Crashing.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The game is not working for me. Constant crashing, cant join servers, Cloud Server not working, Display Driver Crashing.


atleast im not the only one


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> ugh idk why but ever since CQ came out my BF3 has been crashing constantly and disconnecting from servers :/ If it's not 1 thing it's the other.


Close Xfire if you use it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> atleast im not the only one


Try a Repair. I am doing it right now and it found a 123MB update.


----------



## maybbmay

fwiw, zh1nto said:

"16 Players is recommended. If Server admins on PC want to roll 64, go ahead. We´re not supporting issues over recommended size."

https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/212485843791781888

Which is just fine with me, I really don't want to be 320'd every 5 seconds. Played 1 gunmaster round before going to work, can't wait to get home.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maybbmay*
> 
> fwiw, zh1nto said:
> "16 Players is recommended. If Server admins on PC want to roll 64, go ahead. We´re not supporting issues over recommended size."
> https://twitter.com/zh1nt0/status/212485843791781888
> Which is just fine with me, I really don't want to be 320'd every 5 seconds. Played 1 gunmaster round before going to work, can't wait to get home.


I haven't seen the maps in detail yet, but a 64-man completely explosive free server would be chaos (and too much fun!).

Come on antec!


----------



## Gib007

Just tried to go on CQ servers and BF3 crashed every time so I just did a Repair Install. I then updated PunkBuster. When doing a Repair Install, it downloaded a 99 MB update but so far nothing...
BF3 no longer crashes but it gets stuck on the "Connecting" stage for every single server and the game just sits there with "Loading" on the bottom right corner. Love the fact that I paid for Premium and now this!









*EDIT:* Just got to the "Loading level" stage for one server but it got stuck here - no entering the game.


----------



## amputate

hackers man... in every server at least 1 hacker......
They are EVERYWHERE


----------



## OverClocker55

Free 1080P 1920x1080 Wallpaper! I made it


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Free 1080P 1920x1080 Wallpaper! I made it


I dun get it, there's a plane in the hangar and your shooting someone with a dart....


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Free 1080P 1920x1080 Wallpaper! I made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture


Turn off the HUD next time







Enter "UI.DrawEnable 0" in the console (without the quotations) to hide it.


----------



## Gib007

Hmmm, just entered a server and tried Gunmaster a bit. Problem is...I had no weapon whatsoever...
I thought at first you started with a pistol!?
I had absolutely nothing - just a crosshair.


----------



## Krazee

EA got yo money and ran!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> What does dang mean?


Fixed.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Free 1080P 1920x1080 Wallpaper! I made it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turn off the HUD next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enter "UI.DrawEnable 0" in the console (without the quotations) to hide it.
Click to expand...

okay


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Frankrizzo

Thoughts on the new maps? Worth it?


----------



## Krazee

I wanna go home and blow people up. Stuck @ work arghh


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wanna go home and blow people up. Stuck @ work arghh


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wanna go home and blow people up. Stuck @ work arghh


Me too.

Well, except it was my computer that did the exploding >.<.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?


Realmware.

Get the BF3 Stand alone. It's basically a stripped-down IE browser...it's the lightest you're gonna get. Hasn't been updated in ages but, it still works. Unless you use Chrome with absolutely _ZERO_ extensions, this is the lightest you'll get for BF3.

Damn, they have 64-players for CQB..? I may have to get the pack. Premium...meh.

Edit: *@GrizzleBoy* : On new maps, sure. This is right up my alley right here.







Especially if some servers go no explosives. You gotta admit, those maps have some room to them. I'd been watching some of the Euro players on Twitch on PS3 since they got 'em and they look good. Real good. The HD Destruction was utter b$ but, overall, the maps look well laid out.

With War Face being such a letdown, I'm considering buying Premium but, meh. Maybe just some new cans and CQB will be good for now.


----------



## GrizzleBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Realmware.
> Get the BF3 Stand alone. It's basically a stripped-down IE browser...it's the lightest you're gonna get. Hasn't been updated in ages but, it still works. Unless you use Chrome with absolutely _ZERO_ extensions, this is the lightest you'll get for BF3.
> Damn, they have 64-players for CQB..? I may have to get the pack. Premium...meh.


They have 64 players yes, but do you have the sanity (or lack thereof tbh) to attempt such madness and come away unscathed?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> is there a way to play bf3 without loading browser?
> 
> 
> 
> Realmware.
> 
> Get the BF3 Stand alone. It's basically a stripped-down IE browser...it's the lightest you're gonna get. Hasn't been updated in ages but, it still works. Unless you use Chrome with absolutely _ZERO_ extensions, this is the lightest you'll get for BF3.
> 
> Damn, they have 64-players for CQB..? I may have to get the pack. Premium...meh.
Click to expand...

Ya I thought CQB was going to be limited to like 16/32. I guess that was only console. Anything higher sounds like madness though.. (Maybe good madness







)

What's the ram usage for that browser above? My fairly vanilla chrome uses between 200-300mb it seems. If you aren't using the Party function of battlelog, you can actually just close the browser once you are in game. If you don't plan on switching servers that's ok, or even if you are, just start up chrome again and choose another game. But that's still only the minimal savings of 200+ mb of ram


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Thoughts on the new maps? Worth it?


Played 30 min and rage quited.
Too close, too many directions i get hit from, too many rooms, doors.
Ppls jumping on you from every possible way
I empty my mag on someone and he just kills me in a sec while i clearly started shooting first.
I get frustrated when this happen over and over and over.

I'm not a bad player, but this is just too much of a mess for my taste.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I heard that does not work. blocking origin from your firewall is not a good idea.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ya I thought CQB was going to be limited to like 16/32. I guess that was only console. Anything higher sounds like madness though.. (Maybe good madness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> What's the ram usage for that browser above? My fairly vanilla chrome uses between 200-300mb it seems. If you aren't using the Party function of battlelog, you can actually just close the browser once you are in game. If you don't plan on switching servers that's ok, or even if you are, just start up chrome again and choose another game. But that's still only the minimal savings of 200+ mb of ram


I deleted the pictures it seems from my PhotoBucket but, if I remember correctly: Standalone + Playing a FLAC file in the "Lite" install of FOOBAR2000 (with GameBooster on) was ~650MB. That's basically how I tested it because I play music when I game alone.

And before anyone says "GB doesn't do too much, if anything..." I'm on a Q6600 with 4GB DDR2, I like to squeeze every ounce of power I can from this rig.

So, using my poopy rig as a baseline:
Battlefield 3 + StandAlone + FOOBAR2000 playing FLAC files = all good on 4 GB RAM. <--Also, add TS3 to this list, though I hardly talk much









Quote:


> If you aren't using the Party function of battlelog, you can actually just close the browser once you are in game.


That I did not know. I'll have to try that sometime. +1

Edit: Apparently Realmware is working to update the Settings Editor (for Heavy Break, I assume) and the StandAlone right now. News.


----------



## martinhal

Could anyone tell me if the stats reset is a once off deal ? I dont want toask in the Battlelog forum as I dont have the enrgy for the immature replies im bound to get.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Played 30 min and rage quited.
> Too close, too many directions i get hit from, too many rooms, doors.
> Ppls jumping on you from every possible way
> I empty my mag on someone and he just kills me in a sec while i clearly started shooting first.
> I get frustrated when this happen over and over and over.
> I'm not a bad player, but this is just too much of a mess for my taste.


lower max player servers gonna be much better for that. I couldn't imagine 64 player on those small maps


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Played 30 min and rage quited.
> Too close, too many directions i get hit from, too many rooms, doors.
> Ppls jumping on you from every possible way
> I empty my mag on someone and he just kills me in a sec while i clearly started shooting first.
> I get frustrated when this happen over and over and over.
> I'm not a bad player, but this is just too much of a mess for my taste.


+1


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Could anyone tell me if the stats reset is a once off deal ? I dont want toask in the Battlelog forum as I dont have the enrgy for the immature replies im bound to get.


Don't think so. It just resets your top 4 stats on your profile page (K/D, Score/Min, Win %, and Accuracy). Still keeps your full All Time stats below. I reset mine and the button is still there to do it again, so I would assume you can do it as often as you like.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> +1


+2 haha


----------



## Frankrizzo

Sounds terrible, been there though.


----------



## zk1mpls

Gun Master has been a large pain in the @#$. Too many stolen kills. Been really frustrating. Finally got the M5K, though.









That game mode should've been Free For All. What's the point of having teams?


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Gun Master has been a large pain in the @#$. Too many stolen kills. Been really frustrating. Finally got the M5K, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game mode should've been Free For All. What's the point of having teams?


To get M5K you need to be top5 in Gun master? I've been in the top 5 before and it doesn't register. Does it mean you need to win?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> To get M5K you need to be top5 in Gun master? I've been in the top 5 before and it doesn't register. Does it mean you need to win?


There is other criteria. I believe you also need 30 sub machine gun kills.

EDIT: It's 100 sub machine gun kills. Thanks guys


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> There is other criteria. I believe you also need 30 sub machine gun kills.


100 sub machine kills


----------



## BreakDown

my best at gun game is finishing forth and i got the M5K.

but you also need 100 submachine gun kills, i recommend the mp7 for the task it tears through enemies and if they are not far away you dont need to aim down sights with it. 1VS1 you will win most of the time. 2vs1 you will probably loose untill you unlock the extended mag.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Shfvingle*
> 
> To get M5K you need to be top5 in Gun master? I've been in the top 5 before and it doesn't register. Does it mean you need to win?


Nope. Winning isn't necessary. You need 100 SMG kills as well.


----------



## Gib007

I've been playing CQ a lot today. Won a match on Gunmaster earlier which gave me the M5K - awesome weapon!








After playing CQ a lot today and resetting my stats yesterday, I have ranked a massive Score Per Minute (1064) and are now not allowed to join Scan.co.uk servers because of a "Battlelog stats check". I think the servers think I cheat - what nonsense. Playing CQ is very fast-paced and after a recent stats reset can really give you MASSIVE Score Per Minute.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I've been playing CQ a lot today. Won a match on Gunmaster earlier which gave me the M5K - awesome weapon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After playing CQ a lot today and resetting my stats yesterday, I have ranked a massive *Score Per Minute (1064)* and are now not allowed to join Scan.co.uk servers because of a "Battlelog stats check". I think the servers think I cheat - what nonsense. Playing CQ is very fast-paced and after a recent stats reset can really give you MASSIVE Score Per Minute.


Nice, bro. Very nice.

LevelCap & XFactor Big Boy Server. Try there. I've asked wormholewizard if he'd like to pitch in on another "Big Boy" server and he's thinking about it. Any problems on that server you can message LVLCap on YouTube and explain the situation.

Edit: Nocturin...







Feel bad fer ya too, man. Damn you just bought Premium too, didn't you? Get on the phone man. Call Antec. Ask to speak to a supervisor. Be cool and calm but let them know, you also need that pc for work, dude. I'd've been on the horn all morning getting things noted by Antec.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice, bro. Very nice.
> LevelCap & XFactor Big Boy Server. Try there. I've asked wormholewizard if he'd like to pitch in on another "Big Boy" server and he's thinking about it. Any problems on that server you can message LVLCap on YouTube and explain the situation.


I might just have to reset my stats and give that a go







.

Man, I miss my computer QQ

QQ

QQ


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> hackers man... in every server at least 1 hacker......
> They are EVERYWHERE


Amen to that.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> lower max player servers gonna be much better for that. I couldn't imagine 64 player on those small maps


I played a few of those on 64 to see how it would be, DICE clearly can't stuff enough spawn points in the map. Had a guy spawn literally directly behind me at the start of Gun Master. Several other times would be facing both exits to a room.. get shot in the back.
I wouldn't go above 12v12 max. Prefer 8v8. Gun Master is fun I suppose. Keep getting stuck at M320 LVG when they have it though. MK3A1 frags is pretty bad too.

I've been seeing a lot less hackers lately. Just a very rare RAGEHACKER who comes in and kills everyone on 1 team for a minute or so before ban.


----------



## crashdummy35

Just bought Premuim...I'm so weak







Should've bought some new cans instead... Oh well: 20 mintues til game time.


----------



## EliteReplay

Are there any ProBF3 Player that doesnt use MEDIC/ING Class?
i think tournaments should make a rule that every round players should select a different class
to make thing more interesting from observer and fans point of view.


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Amen to that.


yup. crap loads of people started hacking when the the first big gun tweak happened.It was like night and day. BS comeback kills are abundant these days.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Origin is so far behind Steam its not even funny. With Steam updates start automatically as long as Steam is online. With Origin u have to push updates, so lame


It is an option, which is a good thing. Mine does download automatically but I can see why some people might not want it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Hmmm, just entered a server and tried Gunmaster a bit. Problem is...I had no weapon whatsoever...
> I thought at first you started with a pistol!?
> I had absolutely nothing - just a crosshair.


I heard a couple people saying they got that glitch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Gun Master has been a large pain in the @#$. Too many stolen kills. Been really frustrating. Finally got the M5K, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game mode should've been Free For All. What's the point of having teams?


Agreed, teams are stupid in Gun Game, I was hoping they would add FFA DM too.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Gun Master has been a large pain in the @#$. Too many stolen kills. Been really frustrating. Finally got the M5K, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That game mode should've been Free For All. What's the point of having teams?


PLAY HARDCORE!


----------



## snoball

I wonder if I can send Dice the bill for my mouse, these maps have to be the worst thing I have ever played. It's like they tried to create a CoD vibe, but failed miserable. So much clutter, and shotguns galore is very irritating. I am stopping before I do actually break the mouse.

Anyone agree?

CQ, DO NOT WANT (BUT ALREADY BOUGHT...)

Playing on these maps actually gave me a headache, something about them is very odd on my eyes, can't focus on it. IDK why though.


----------



## flekx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Are there any ProBF3 Player that doesnt use MEDIC/ING Class?
> i think tournaments should make a rule that every round players should select a different class
> to make thing more interesting from observer and fans point of view.


I play for team Nexus and the reason why everyone uses a medic (which is not entirely true):
snipers - underpowered in terms of weapon choice (snipers suck balls in this game); used occasionally for beacons and TUGs
engi - underpowered weapons (lower firing rate); used occasionally to make rubble fall on people
support - suck at everything except suppressing =/


----------



## flekx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I wonder if I can send Dice the bill for my mouse, these maps have to be the worst thing I have ever played. It's like they tried to create a CoD vibe, but failed miserable. So much clutter, and shotguns galore is very irritating. I am stopping before I do actually break the mouse.
> Anyone agree?
> CQ, DO NOT WANT (BUT ALREADY BOUGHT...)
> Playing on these maps actually gave me a headache, something about them is very odd on my eyes, can't focus on it. IDK why though.


It's because your FPS probably goes to ****. Mine dropped a good 20-30 fps from older maps...


----------



## vinton13

Out of curiosity, (well, a friend asked) why isn't there 64 player options in the console version?
My guess is hardware limitations. Am I right?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Out of curiosity, (well, a friend asked) why isn't there 64 player options in the console version?
> My guess is *hardware limitations*. Am I right?


Yup


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flekx*
> 
> I play for team Nexus and the reason why everyone uses a medic (which is not entirely true):
> snipers - underpowered in terms of weapon choice (snipers suck balls in this game); used occasionally for beacons and TUGs
> engi - underpowered weapons (lower firing rate); used occasionally to make rubble fall on people
> support - suck at everything except suppressing =/


Bull crap. If you think snipers are under powered, you should face me. Your head would be missing over and over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Out of curiosity, (well, a friend asked) why isn't there 64 player options in the console version?
> My guess is hardware limitations. Am I right?


Probably. I have seen 128 people on ps3 but it was laggy as hell.


----------



## Testier

What do you guys think of the premium?


----------



## Nocturin

If you plan on buying all the DLC, or not waiting in a full server's que, then buy it.

If your not going to buy all the DLC, and don't play on full servers, don't buy it







.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flekx*
> 
> It's because your FPS probably goes to ****. Mine dropped a good 20-30 fps from older maps...


I was wondering if it was just me... it's barely playable on low for me now







I might have to lower my resolution til I get my new graphics card.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flekx*
> 
> I play for team Nexus and the reason why everyone uses a medic (which is not entirely true):
> snipers - underpowered in terms of weapon choice (snipers suck balls in this game); used occasionally for beacons and TUGs
> engi - underpowered weapons (lower firing rate); used occasionally to make rubble fall on people
> support - suck at everything except suppressing =/


well thats the reason why we need rules like changing class on everyround on official tournaments to make things more interesting!!
and Engi got 2 new weapons and a bit of tweak in the old ones.
Support got the L86a2 and got HB on the M27 IAR and the PK its a light machine gun with HB too in this patch...

im really bored to see all players using same setup and same class every match up.


----------



## BulletSponge

Anyone tried using Battlelog thru Canary?


----------



## snoball

Take note of the top, see how BF3 looks lonely. Appears to be something like adding more games to the battlelog, MOH? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Descadent

i couldn't resist and bought premium. If it wasn't for there being 16 maps. 4 new game modes, 20 new weapons, and tons of new vehicles... I wouldn't have bought it.

I am all up for supporting TRUE expansions packs... not just map packs...TRUE expansion packs like the good ole days and this seems to be the closest to how expansions used to be.

They definitely went after the COD crowd with CQ but it breaks up the norm and now you have a BF3 that supports whatever mood your in to play. I suspect same thing will happen with other expacs as well.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Take note of the top, see how BF3 looks lonely. Appears to be something like adding more games to the battlelog, MOH? Hmmmmmm


What I thought as well.


----------



## redalert

After playing CQ for a couple hours its AEK, shotties and medics everywhere on the new maps.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What I thought as well.


Ditto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After playing CQ for a couple hours its AEK, shotties and medics everywhere on the new maps.


I, for one, actually like CQ. I feel it fills out BF3 a bit better. You can get on big maps, medium size, and now small. I've been playing HC on servers with 16 people, and I find it muchh better than Metro, because there aren't those crappy choke points.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What I thought as well.


gurandamntee it.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Everyone seems to enjoy the P90. Damn gun was everywhere. I lagged out in Operation 925 running into the parking garage.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Ditto.
> I, for one, actually like CQ. I feel it fills out BF3 a bit better. You can get on big maps, medium size, and now small. I've been playing HC on servers with 16 people, and I find it muchh better than Metro, because there aren't those crappy choke points.


This.

I had a lot of fun with the new maps and playing styles.


----------



## iCrap

Ended up buying premium this morning. I sorta like CQ. Its a bit of a cluster*** though with so many people in a small map...


----------



## MunneY

I'm enjoying it. Its crazy and erratic and all kinds of ****.

:-D


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Ended up buying premium this morning. I sorta like CQ. Its a bit of a cluster*** though with so many people in a small map...


How big of a server did you play on? I have not played on a 16 man server so far just a 24 and 32 man server and it can get chaotic thats for sure.


----------



## S-Line

I also purchased the premium membership this morning and I'm having a blast with the new maps. It's chaotic but in a good way. The new game mode is a great challenge for these maps also.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Is it just me or does your gun, pistol, gadgets, and perk get reset every round when playing close quarters? Every round of conquest domination I was starting with the M16a3/Ak-74m, M9, health/paddles, and squad sprint. Or maybe it's just when you play gun master, because the server I was on was going back and forth between gun master and domination.

Also earlier I said my framerates were horrible on the new maps, I just realized that was because for some reason sometimes my graphics card doesn't clock up under load, it stays at 405mhz. I thought I fixed it by reinstalling my drivers but apparently not.


----------



## opi

Idk if this has been posted already but take a look at another epic fail brought to you by the infamous BF3 patches! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVwywzc1oCY

AUG+M320 Smoke= Gauss rifle...... Jesus h. christ man seriously??? I don't care that it's one shot kill, it has been like that since launch but the no bullet drop and extremely fast travel distance makes this so bad. I've been noticing people start using this more and more in servers and finally found out it was because they screwed up yet again. But I honestly can say that I am not surprised, I knew there was gonna be a big screw up with the new patch I just didn't know what. You would think they would of learned their lesson with the M26 Dart/HB and test their patches. After god knows how many people have bought premium which is the same price as the original game :S you would think with all that $$$ they would of gotten a team together to test their giant patches before they release them. But the worst part is that there will be no hotfix or patch for at least a month considering their track record on these big bugs. I mean wasn't one of the big purposes with Battlefail to be able to quickly and efficiently distribute patches and hotfixes?

/end rant. But don't get me wrong. I don't hate BF3 in fact I like it alot but it's stuff like this that really gets me upset considering it's the only FPS I play due to the limited choices


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is it just me or does your gun, pistol, gadgets, and perk get reset every round when playing close quarters? Every round of conquest domination I was starting with the M16a3/Ak-74m, M9, health/paddles, and squad sprint. Or maybe it's just when you play gun master, because the server I was on was going back and forth between gun master and domination.
> Also earlier I said my framerates were horrible on the new maps, I just realized that was because for some reason sometimes my graphics card doesn't clock up under load, it stays at 405mhz. I thought I fixed it by reinstalling my drivers but apparently not.


Yeah, I've noticed the weapons reset after every round. Not fond of using the M16A3 in CQ, either, so it's a bit of a chore to change to a different weapon before the round start.

My GTX 680 goes down to 30fps when using Fraps. Weird.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Idk if this has been posted already but take a look at another epic fail brought to you by the infamous BF3 patches! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVwywzc1oCY
> AUG+M320 Smoke= Gauss rifle...... Jesus h. christ man seriously??? I don't care that it's one shot kill, it has been like that since launch but the no bullet drop and extremely fast travel distance makes this so bad. I've been noticing people start using this more and more in servers and finally found out it was because they screwed up yet again. But I honestly can say that I am not surprised, I knew there was gonna be a big screw up with the new patch I just didn't know what. You would think they would of learned their lesson with the M26 Dart/HB and test their patches. After god knows how many people have bought premium which is the same price as the original game :S you would think with all that $$$ they would of gotten a team together to test their giant patches before they release them. But the worst part is that there will be no hotfix or patch for at least a month considering their track record on these big bugs. I mean wasn't one of the big purposes with Battlefail to be able to quickly and efficiently distribute patches and hotfixes?
> /end rant. But don't get me wrong. I don't hate BF3 in fact I like it alot but it's stuff like this that really gets me upset considering it's the only FPS I play due to the limited choices


Yup. Most people have no clue what hit them when they get killed with it lol. Effective for trolling campers.








But I don't find it as annoying as the M26 since it takes considerably more skill to kill with it.

Here's another one. AUG + M320 BUCK


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flekx*
> 
> It's because your FPS probably goes to ****. Mine dropped a good 20-30 fps from older maps...


Running fine for me; I am only on an OCed 7870.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Idk if this has been posted already but take a look at another epic fail brought to you by the infamous BF3 patches! - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JVwywzc1oCY
> AUG+M320 Smoke= Gauss rifle...... Jesus h. christ man seriously??? I don't care that it's one shot kill, it has been like that since launch but the no bullet drop and extremely fast travel distance makes this so bad. I've been noticing people start using this more and more in servers and finally found out it was because they screwed up yet again. But I honestly can say that I am not surprised, I knew there was gonna be a big screw up with the new patch I just didn't know what. You would think they would of learned their lesson with the M26 Dart/HB and test their patches. After god knows how many people have bought premium which is the same price as the original game :S you would think with all that $$$ they would of gotten a team together to test their giant patches before they release them. But the worst part is that there will be no hotfix or patch for at least a month considering their track record on these big bugs. I mean wasn't one of the big purposes with Battlefail to be able to quickly and efficiently distribute patches and hotfixes?
> /end rant. But don't get me wrong. I don't hate BF3 in fact I like it alot but it's stuff like this that really gets me upset considering it's the only FPS I play due to the limited choices


You know, there's probally millions of lines of code they need to go through to find the bit that's causing the under slung madness.

Knowing that, now consider, they knew of the problem, but could not fix it in time for release?

Because that's something that can't really be missed, especially during QA tests. With new gun releases, I'm sure they tested the heck out of them, and knew of this very early on.

It just goes back way far, the common thing is the under slung. It's not like we didn't get a large patch last week(or was it 2 wks)..


----------



## Krazee

CQ is not bad but is definitely better playing with a good squad


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> How big of a server did you play on? I have not played on a 16 man server so far just a 24 and 32 man server and it can get chaotic thats for sure.


16 and 32 player servers. But i did join a 64. Oh god.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Finally won a game of Gun Master







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34411784/1/373886055/

I keep getting to the grenade launcher and then someone else wins -.-

Here's some tips for anyone who hasn't figure them out yet
-MP443, the first gun, you need to get past is ASAP. It shoots pretty much as fast as you can click, so click really fast. Most people I see in game shoot it really slow.
-Not much to say about the other 2 pistols or the 2 PDWs, they're all good weapons and I usually go through them very fast unless I can't find anybody
-SPAS has some weird hit detection especially if you're right next to them, but if you're too far you can't even hit them. If you get to the perfect distance they drop fast.
-Mk3a1 is using frag rounds, aim for their legs/feet so you get splash damage too, or when someone tries to hide behind cover shoot next to them.
-AUG and Scar-L are really long range weapons so I don't know why they put them on the close quarters DLC, but they have laser sights so they're good for hipfiring, if you aim for the head you can win at close range, and they will drop anyone at long range very fast. Find one of the big open areas and stay around the edge and wait for someone to run past or into it and kill them.
-ACW is very nice, it's good both at close range and long range
-MTAR is a BEAST at close range, this is always the fastest gun for me to get past.
-LSAT has a horrible scope on it, but it is pretty good at hip firing since it has a laser, just don't ADS unless they're reallllly far away.
-L86 also has a horrible scope but it isn't AS bad because it has a lot less recoil. It has no laser so you pretty much have to ADS unless they're right next to you
-M417 is awesome, you can hipfire and drop people fast at close range and 1 headshot or 2 body shots will kill anywhere on the close quarters maps afaik
-JNG has some weird hit detection issues for me too. I clearly get body shots at far less than 20m and they don't kill. Even for someone like me who plays aggressive recon and is decent at it, it is kinda hard for me. Don't even bother trying to hip fire tbh, the SV98 with no laser has better hipfire accuracy from what I can tell so far.
-And finally the grenade launcher, usually the hardest to get a kill with unless you get lucky. A good trick is to stay near a corner and when someone sees you run around so they chase you, and shoot a grende at the wall by the corner so they go around it and die








-And then the knife. I've only gotten a kill with it once, but I can confirm that you do not HAVE to get a takedown kill for it to count. I front knived someone twice and they died and I got the win







I think a good tactic would be to hide in one of the bathrooms (lol) and wait for someone to walk by and jump out and kill them.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Don't think so. It just resets your top 4 stats on your profile page (K/D, Score/Min, Win %, and Accuracy). Still keeps your full All Time stats below. I reset mine and the button is still there to do it again, so I would assume you can do it as often as you like.


Great. That means I can go on a bender this weekend . Going to do what I need to do to get the unlocks ........


----------



## 66racer

WOW CQ was amazing!! The maps are so intense! Only had a chance to play for an hour but screw overtime tomorrow Im gonna leave work on time haha....oh wait need the overtime for more pc parts


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> WOW CQ was amazing!! The maps are so intense! Only had a chance to play for an hour but screw overtime tomorrow Im gonna leave work on time haha....oh wait need the overtime for more pc parts


It can be fun on the right server.







Namely one with movement from both teams. 32 seems to be the sweet spot, imo, for the smaller maps and CQDM. Once servers go up with auto-kick for explosives it should get better.

But I can't help feeling like I shoulda just waited for the CQB to go on sale or something. I swear I can here the guys at DICE laughing all the way over here.


----------



## snoball

After playing more CQ I take back what I said. Had boat loads of fun. M5K is SO much fun. Also, I kinda win every Gun Master game I've played now (exaggeration).

Got my first ban today! Apparently my SPM is too high! WOOT WOOT!

It's 1:25 and I am wide awake, coffee to play at 11 was a bad idea...

Happy fragging!


----------



## Frankrizzo

LieS!


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It can be fun on the right server.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Namely one with movement from both teams. 32 seems to be the sweet spot, imo, for the smaller maps and CQDM. Once servers go up with auto-kick for explosives it should get better.
> But I can't help feeling like I shoulda just waited for the CQB to go on sale or something. I swear I can here the guys at DICE laughing all the way over here.


Yeah I was in a server that was switching between the different games and all. Yeah explosives are a bit too much but make for great sound effects too lol I think these will bring a new group of players to bf3 for sure which doesnt hurt. Regarding DICE laughing, well yeah I agree for premium, but in the long run if they charge $15 per map pack we save in the end, well thats what I told myself at least to justify it haha









So I let my cousin jump in on a 800pt conquest match in CQ, on a level I forgot the name too, but him being a consol COD player (small competitions when he was into it a lot) he was totally blown away!







It was awesome, good thing I have a pc xbox controller for the racing games he was able to use though lol. Im hoping he gets a decent video card for his pc to jump in on the action.


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah, the sounds in the CQB are awesome. There's this bass-tone thing that drops and I was like _"What was that..?"_









I really need to get some new cans... The dinky things I'm using now (201's got "borrowed"...which means I'm never seeing them again) don't do the game justice.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, the sounds in the CQB are awesome. There's this bass-tone thing that drops and I was like _"What was that..?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get some new cans... The dinky things I'm using now (201's got "borrowed"...which means I'm never seeing them again) don't do the game justice.


Really? Didn't notice (using 2.0 speakers most of the time). Got to try them on with my Astro A40s (former console player; just carried stuff over to PC) later.

Is it getting close to Bad Company 2 sound?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, the sounds in the CQB are awesome. There's this bass-tone thing that drops and I was like _"What was that..?"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get some new cans... The dinky things I'm using now (201's got "borrowed"...which means I'm never seeing them again) don't do the game justice.


Are you talking about the tone that happens when you lose the lead in Gun Master? I hate that noise








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Really? Didn't notice (using 2.0 speakers most of the time). Got to try them on with my Astro A40s (former console player; just carried stuff over to PC) later.
> Is it getting close to Bad Company 2 sound?


I don't like the noise because now you can hear people walking and shooting when they're on a different floor than you, not just a little bit, but it sounds like they're right next to you. I'm constantly hearing what sounds like foot steps right behind me and turning around to find nobody.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Are you talking about the tone that happens when you lose the lead in Gun Master? I hate that noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the noise because now you can hear people walking and shooting when they're on a different floor than you, not just a little bit, but it sounds like they're right next to you. I'm constantly hearing what sounds like foot steps right behind me and turning around to find nobody.


Never had the lead in Gun Master yet.







LOL

Haven't really noticed the improvement. Hmm... I guess I'll have to try it out and listen later.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Just won 2 more games of Gun Master







the 2nd one I got knifed while I had the grenade launcher. Twice. By the same person. -.-

Annnd I won another, that's 3 in a row









I just needed to learn the guns and now I'm beasting this mode up.

Also played some 64 player domination, it wasn't nearly as chaotic as I expected. I think 32 players will be perfect.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I wonder if I can send Dice the bill for my mouse, these maps have to be the worst thing I have ever played. It's like they tried to create a CoD vibe, but failed miserable. So much clutter, and shotguns galore is very irritating. I am stopping before I do actually break the mouse.
> 
> Anyone agree?
> 
> CQ, DO NOT WANT (BUT ALREADY BOUGHT...)
> 
> Playing on these maps actually gave me a headache, something about them is very odd on my eyes, can't focus on it. IDK why though.


I happen to like them very much and I absolutely hate COD.


----------



## (sic)

I am really thrilled by the new GunMaster game mode. Reminds me of the good ol' CS gungame days. The game needed to something like this to spice it up.


----------



## Gib007

I was annoyed by something today that I'd like to share with you all. It's minor but it still annoyed me. I told a friend I spent most of yesterday playing BF3 and he asked me if it was the PS3 or Xbox 360. When I told him it was on the PC (with an expression on my face saying _"of course it's the PC!"_), his reply was:

*"Oh, I didn't realise the game was for the PC as well."*

Dear me - what the ****?
I _had_ to remind him that the BF series was *created* for the PC and tell him a bit about the series' history. Unbelievable. Mind you, I'm 26 and this guy I was speaking with is 40-something. We're not teenagers new in the gaming scene, hahaha. It's sad of me but it feels a bit like it hurts to see what gaming has sunk to.

Oh and regarding the above discussion on CQ, I love it. I love the fast-paced infantry combat with the small maps. I do still play regular BF3 and B2K just as much, though. I also absolutely hate CoD. I don't hate CoD because of the small maps and fast-paced combat (evidently, since I love CQ), but I hate the _feel_ of CoD. It feels so 2002 with no merit whatsoever between games, in design, graphics, sound, playability, feel, mechanics, etc. BF3 on the other hand is a masterpiece, I feel. Thus, CQ is awesome!


----------



## Krazee

we need a few good DTF games today


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeOtCh*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/33839271/1/238774374/ does seem a lil fishy 2 me


M320
3447 Kills LOL NOOB

AS VAL
4269 Kills LOL OP

RPG-7V2
1587 Kills 4
LOL MORE NOOB
SMAW
1326 Kills

Im going to call BS on this one. Hes played 75% engi, and he cant aim and is terrible. My clan SMO has called him out before, we all KNOW hes BS. Soon as someone calls him out he either leaves with out saying anything or INSTANTLY becomes TERRIBLE.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Take note of the top, see how BF3 looks lonely. Appears to be something like adding more games to the battlelog, MOH? Hmmmmmm


Hmm good catch. I suppose they dumped enough resources into the BL system that they would want to use it for more games.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I was annoyed by something today that I'd like to share with you all. It's minor but it still annoyed me. I told a friend I spent most of yesterday playing BF3 and he asked me if it was the PS3 or Xbox 360. When I told him it was on the PC (with an expression on my face saying _"of course it's the PC!"_), his reply was:
> *"Oh, I didn't realise the game was for the PC as well."*
> Dear me - what the ****?
> I _had_ to remind him that the BF series was *created* for the PC and tell him a bit about the series' history. Unbelievable. Mind you, I'm 26 and this guy I was speaking with is 40-something. We're not teenagers new in the gaming scene, hahaha. It's sad of me but it feels a bit like it hurts to see what gaming has sunk to.
> Oh and regarding the above discussion on CQ, I love it. I love the fast-paced infantry combat with the small maps. I do still play regular BF3 and B2K just as much, though. I also absolutely hate CoD. I don't hate CoD because of the small maps and fast-paced combat (evidently, since I love CQ), but I hate the _feel_ of CoD. It feels so 2002 with no merit whatsoever between games, in design, graphics, sound, playability, feel, mechanics, etc. BF3 on the other hand is a masterpiece, I feel. Thus, CQ is awesome!


Except for the client-side hit lag which for me has become much more apparent/frequent in the faster paced action. "I need to reload, there's some cover, I'm behind it, nope - I was killed before I even ran out of bullets. The destructibility doesn't seem to change much, all you do is put small holes in panels which you still have to run around. There seems to be more of a sense of the map actually changing on the old maps with forests gone and buildings leveled. Also when they said "A new vertical style map" what they meant was "Some people camping stairwells". A change is as good as a rest though but I'm waiting for the large vehicle maps.


----------



## james8

I have a problem
my RPK-74M used to have ext. mag. now it seems to be always locked with 0/300 kills. contacted live chat and got nothing.


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have a problem
> my RPK-74M used to have ext. mag. now it seems to be always locked with 0/300 kills. contacted live chat and got nothing.


I think they disabled it because I experienced the same thing when the last update came out, such a shame too because that used to be my favorite support gun...


----------



## amin7ty

ughh....played the game for 2 days and i keep getting myself killed...very frustrating..out of nowhere enemy jets,copters kill me in an instant ...soldiers too.. my last score was 4kills32deaths..i cant enjoy like this


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> ughh....played the game for 2 days and i keep getting myself killed...very frustrating..out of nowhere enemy jets,copters kill me in an instant ...soldiers too.. my last score was 4kills32deaths..i cant enjoy like this


You should probably get some "friends" on here that can help you and watch your back. Working together will pretty much always lead to a better experience/score than going alone.

Or try this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKXCjUiwoxI


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> M320
> 3447 Kills LOL NOOB
> AS VAL
> 4269 Kills LOL OP
> RPG-7V2
> 1587 Kills 4
> LOL MORE NOOB
> SMAW
> 1326 Kills
> Im going to call BS on this one. Hes played 75% engi, and he cant aim and is terrible. My clan SMO has called him out before, we all KNOW hes BS. Soon as someone calls him out he either leaves with out saying anything or INSTANTLY becomes TERRIBLE.


So you're saying he does hack?


----------



## Sevada88

Just a quick question for all you folks who upgraded their GPUs. Do you see any notable difference in your gameplay (yes, gameplay, not graphics). Do you have the feeling you are a better player because of higher FPS and more details?


----------



## Techboy10

Wow, haven't posted here in a while haha.

This is why I love when the attacking team is full of crappy snipers







: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34389431/1/

That was a fun game.


----------



## MoonStruckHorrors

So to solve the proxy buying problem, EA India changed the price of BF3 premium from 1500 to 2700. Now the premium is almost 2x the price of the game itself.
Also, now CQ + AK + Aftermath + End Game = 2400(600 is the standard DLC price). Which is 300 cheaper than premium.

EA just went full ******.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Just a quick question for all you folks who upgraded their GPUs. Do you see any notable difference in your gameplay (yes, gameplay, not graphics). Do you have the feeling you are a better player because of higher FPS and more details?


Reaction times are quicker and I was less destracted by jittering/stuttering/lag/ect.

So yes, it does also improve gameplay


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> we need a few good DTF games today


You called?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Wow, haven't posted here in a while haha.
> This is why I love when the attacking team is full of crappy snipers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34389431/1/
> That was a fun game.


I love attacking when I am one of the good snipers. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34249661/1/230809634/

Yes I realize I didn't help my team much, but instead of going 3-5 and just killling myself on the beach, I stood back and got 7 ~600 meter headshots and a couple soflam kills.


----------



## snoball

Was I just playing BF3 or lost inside a digital IKEA?


Spoiler: Pics


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Never been to IKEA so, idk.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Never been to IKEA so, idk.


Is this even possible?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Really? Didn't notice (using 2.0 speakers most of the time). Got to try them on with my Astro A40s (former console player; just carried stuff over to PC) later.
> Is it getting close to Bad Company 2 sound?


This is my first BF game. Can't compare, sorry.







I know on my Xonar_DG and my 201's the game sounds good. The car alarms (parking garage), explosions, cheesey soldier screams. Probably get some JVC RX700's this weekend. Budget stuff, but a complete 180 from onboard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> *1) Are you talking about the tone that happens when you lose the lead in Gun Master?* I hate that noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2) I don't like the noise because now you can hear people walking and shooting when they're on a different floor than you, not just a little bit, but it sounds like they're right next to you. I'm constantly hearing what sounds like foot steps right behind me and turning around to find nobody.*


1) Is that what it is? Only run a few games of GM and led in most of them at one point--have yet to win, though







Started out 10/1 one game only to get stuck on that bolt sniper. Literally never got past it. I want that M5K too....

2) Yeah, it can get crazy at times. Especially near stairs. Overall I think they did okay on the maps, though. LOTS of access ways and passages. I love how the flag cap is so fast with multi players capping because it's really speeds up the game in CQDM. Have to give it to DICE: was subtle but, it helps cut down point camping if the teams are ptfo'ing. Only places I see campers settling is the high-side roof of Scrap Metal and the rooms above the two winding stair cases leave the spawn in Donya Fortress.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> we need a few good DTF games today


I'm in. I've got company here so I'll be on a bit later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> ughh....played the game for 2 days and i keep getting myself killed...very frustrating..out of nowhere enemy jets,copters kill me in an instant ...soldiers too.. my last score was 4kills32deaths..i cant enjoy like this


^ This. Do you have a mic? Can you get even a cheap one from Radio Shack or something? Get a party going in BL and use the voice chat. Play with some guys that know the game. Each map has a "style" to it, a way to move using cover and ground features. This is my first BF game and I can honestly say I was the absolute worst player in BF history when I first started. Have fun. Relax. It'll come.









___________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: 4 snoball: LOL A pimped out house decorated with IKEA stuff. That's Hilarious. Make a video Response to BF3 CQB on YouTube: "BF3 IKEA Sale!" "Come view the latest in summer decor for the home..."


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Is this even possible?


I hadn't even heard of it until I joined OCN.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I hadn't even heard of it until I joined OCN.


what?!

It must be a pay-the-bills and need cheap-but-good-furniture thing..

...wait... you've seen fight club right?

IKEA's mentioned in the beginning of the movie







.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what?!
> It must be a pay-the-bills and need cheap-but-good-furniture thing..
> ...wait... *you've seen fight club right?*
> IKEA's mentioned in the beginning of the movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No...


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No...


+1


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> No...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> +1


There is not a meme or saying that has enough epic contained for the jaw-dropping that just happened.

MOVIE NIGHT!!!


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> There is not a meme or saying that has enough epic contained for the jaw-dropping that just happened.
> MOVIE NIGHT!!!


I "acquired" the film two nights ago, haven't watched it yet.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is it just me or does your gun, pistol, gadgets, and perk get reset every round when playing close quarters? Every round of conquest domination I was starting with the M16a3/Ak-74m, M9, health/paddles, and squad sprint. Or maybe it's just when you play gun master, because the server I was on was going back and forth between gun master and domination.
> Also earlier I said my framerates were horrible on the new maps, I just realized that was because for some reason sometimes my graphics card doesn't clock up under load, it stays at 405mhz. I thought I fixed it by reinstalling my drivers but apparently not.


I had my stuff reset one time yesterday and it was after playing gun master mode
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I have a problem
> my RPK-74M used to have ext. mag. now it seems to be always locked with 0/300 kills. contacted live chat and got nothing.


I'm not sure why extended mags is not an option anymore also the heavy barrel is not available either.

Future patch update info

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/uxoqm/tentative_future_update_balance_changes_and_fixes/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Just a quick question for all you folks who upgraded their GPUs. Do you see any notable difference in your gameplay (yes, gameplay, not graphics). Do you have the feeling you are a better player because of higher FPS and more details?
> 
> 
> 
> Reaction times are quicker and I was less destracted by jittering/stuttering/lag/ect.
> 
> So yes, it does also improve gameplay
Click to expand...

I would have to agree. My gameplay can suffer just from the difference between 75-80% ram usage, beyond 80% it gets real noticeable in game. All around stuttering. Similarly with ping, I can do pretty well at 60 or below, 70 - 100 is playable but I'll definitely miss out on smoothness and die more because I miss things or can't react fast enough. This is just micro-stuttering issues with ping/ram usage and can have a decent impact on my gaming, my FPS is usually 50+ I would have to guess, and that's good for this GTS 450 I suppose








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> There is not a meme or saying that has enough epic contained for the jaw-dropping that just happened.
> MOVIE NIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I "acquired" the film two nights ago, haven't watched it yet.
Click to expand...

Convenient


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Was I just playing BF3 or lost inside a digital IKEA?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics


Well, IKEA is Swedish, DICE is based in Sweden, so it's not peculiar.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I "acquired" the film two nights ago, haven't watched it yet.


It's a great movie, but to enjoy it needs to have your complete attention. Turn out all the lights, crank up the speakrs (or cans) and just sit back and watch it.

Then watch it again.

And one more time.

I still find new things in the movie and I've seen it over a dozen times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I would have to agree. My gameplay can suffer just from the difference between 75-80% ram usage, beyond 80% it gets real noticeable in game. All around stuttering. Similarly with ping, I can do pretty well at 60 or below, 70 - 100 is playable but I'll definitely miss out on smoothness and die more because I miss things or can't react fast enough. This is just micro-stuttering issues with ping/ram usage and can have a decent impact on my gaming, my FPS is usually 50+ I would have to guess, and that's good for this GTS 450 I suppose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Convenient


Awfully convenient indeed







.

I know exactly what you mean, although RAM usage wasn't a problem for me (16gb FTW!) but I noticed that I started playing a lot better after I dropped erraything to low (except for pre-AA, turned post AA off) and my frame-rates hardly dropped below a 50fps minimum. It's (was) still pretty as all-get-out, just consistent. It helped a little with the screen tearing that I had bad, but not too much.


----------



## theturbofd

guys try to stay away =FA= servers they are a bunch of cry babies. I was constantly sniping them in metro ( yes I wanted to play metro) and I sniped the admin multiple times. Yes you can see where this is going so he kicked me from the server and I lost all my unlocks :/ Why can't we report the server for abusive admins? Jesus I know COD has whining kids but all BF3 is just kids who think because they have admin, think that they are the king.


----------



## Blackout621

It's either dedicated servers with butthurt admins, or no dedicated servers and a bunch of ignorant kids.


----------



## croy

is battlelog down? tried other browsers. still can't access my account.


----------



## Faster_is_better

^ I'm still logged in, seems to be working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> guys try to stay away =FA= servers they are a bunch of cry babies. I was constantly sniping them in metro ( yes I wanted to play metro) and I sniped the admin multiple times. Yes you can see where this is going so he kicked me from the server and I lost all my unlocks :/ Why can't we report the server for abusive admins? Jesus I know COD has whining kids but all BF3 is just kids who think because they have admin, think that they are the king.


Kicking on Metro?? Now that's low.. and you weren't even abusing M320/rockets or something "cheap" like that. Sad(min).

Lucky there are loads of Metro servers lol


----------



## lightsout

Weak. Can't get on any servers just keeps saying there was an error. Anyone else having problems? Quickmatch won't even work.


----------



## //MPower

Can't login to battlelog


----------



## Jesse D

same for me...

"An error was reported from EA Online"

Closed out of everything/even restarted PC and still not working.

I see the servers are populated so idk *** is going on


----------



## xSociety

Same. I changed my password and everything. I can login to EAs site and everything, but not battlelog. Ghey.


----------



## AgentHydra

I can't log into to Battlelog either. I figured I must have forgot my PW so I changed it and it still says its wrong...


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> guys try to stay away =FA= servers they are a bunch of cry babies. I was constantly sniping them in metro ( yes I wanted to play metro) and I sniped the admin multiple times. Yes you can see where this is going so he kicked me from the server and I lost all my unlocks :/ Why can't we report the server for abusive admins? Jesus I know COD has whining kids but all BF3 is just kids who think because they have admin, think that they are the king.


I thought you still get your points/unlocks, you just have to wait for the round to be over


----------



## lightsout

I'm logged into BL. And I can see there are plenty of people playing. Crappy just got off hour had an hour to play before I had to head out. Oh well.


----------



## Wenty

Can't log into EA hole........... FAIL again.







Thought my password was messed up. Guess not!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Can't login as well.


----------



## DarthBaiter

can't log in either...
Im logged in on Origin.com but BL says wrong password.
It's funny, I just "hooha"ed some one, log out for 5 mins and tried to play a round, when it said wrong password.

lol, do I have to go "premium" so I can log in?









Gonna head home and see if I can log in there.


----------



## BloodStorm

eh, down for maintenance or what? Log in error here too.


----------



## opi

For all of you who have CQ is it really good? I am planning on getting it when it's released but just curious. On a scale of 1-10 how good is it? Any major bugs besides the M320 Smoke? Are the weapons cool? More importantly are they diverse? Because I feel that most of the guns in this game feel and play way too similar. Oh and is there or is there not a variant of the SG553? I read somewhere a while ago that there was going to be but I cant find it. I love the SG5xx series. But I was very very disappointed in the SG553.


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> For all of you who have CQ is it really good? I am planning on getting it when it's released but just curious. On a scale of 1-10 how good is it? Any major bugs besides the M320 Smoke? Are the weapons cool? More importantly are they diverse? Because I feel that most of the guns in this game feel and play way too similar. Oh and is there or is there not a variant of the SG553? I read somewhere a while ago that there was going to be but I cant find it. I love the SG5xx series. But I was very very disappointed in the SG553.


Would give it 7. The maps are quite good, really like the Gun Master gamemode ( Gungame from CSS basically ). Weapons are ok. Not really that diverse tho.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> For all of you who have CQ is it really good? I am planning on getting it when it's released but just curious. On a scale of 1-10 how good is it? Any major bugs besides the M320 Smoke? Are the weapons cool? More importantly are they diverse? Because I feel that most of the guns in this game feel and play way too similar. Oh and is there or is there not a variant of the SG553? I read somewhere a while ago that there was going to be but I cant find it. I love the SG5xx series. But I was very very disappointed in the SG553.


If you like run n gun you will like it. I would rather play B2K or the vanilla maps myself. There are no variants of the sg553 in BF3, SG553 is supposed to get a buff in a future patch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is battlelog down? tried other browsers. still can't access my account.


Same. Tried just now and "No Go."

Didn't come to check here first because something like this happened to me last week: Got a "Too Many Failed Attempts" notice on my _first_ attempt so I changed my password. Figured something fishy was up so I hit the Call Me Back button today. Guess the servers are just acting up.

They usually call right back so a TON of people must be mashing that Call Back button.

Edit for *opi*: I agree with Andr3az, the maps are pretty decent for CQB maps. Scrap Metal is crazy packed with all kinds of little nooks and crannies; Donya and 925 are both solid. Personally I give CQB a solid 8. It's got room for some future minor tweaks but, right out of the box, it feels good. The environments are really...what's the word I'm looking for..? Intercative? Dynamic? Lights flashing, car alarms/horns, sprinklers, lots of glass, sliding doors--it's a nice way to "up" the basic game style we consider Run-n-Gun.

____________________________________________________________________________

Double edit for anyone that didn't know this: You can check the status of BF3 servers across all platforms at any given time here. Guy just told me it was not a scheduled event, the servers just went down and are slowly coming back online.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> For all of you who have CQ is it really good? I am planning on getting it when it's released but just curious. On a scale of 1-10 how good is it? Any major bugs besides the M320 Smoke? Are the weapons cool? More importantly are they diverse? Because I feel that most of the guns in this game feel and play way too similar. Oh and is there or is there not a variant of the SG553? I read somewhere a while ago that there was going to be but I cant find it. I love the SG5xx series. But I was very very disappointed in the SG553.


I suggest watching a bunch of yt videos to see if you think you will like it, personally I think it's extremely fun, especially the Gun Game mode.

The G53 is very similar to the SG553 in BF3, I'm not sure if that's what you want though since you don't like the SG533.

And @everyone with log in problems, I AM able to log in now.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> For all of you who have CQ is it really good? I am planning on getting it when it's released but just curious. On a scale of 1-10 how good is it? Any major bugs besides the M320 Smoke? Are the weapons cool? More importantly are they diverse? Because I feel that most of the guns in this game feel and play way too similar. Oh and is there or is there not a variant of the SG553? I read somewhere a while ago that there was going to be but I cant find it. I love the SG5xx series. But I was very very disappointed in the SG553.


loving it myself. i like the fact i can play two styles of BF3 now officially and not just get this flavor in metro because metro was just huge choke point. So far worth it to me.


----------



## koulaid

Anyone having issues where bf3 crashes while playing after 5 minutes or so. Been doing this for 3 months now. Even on a fresh windows 7 install. So frustrating and the bf3 forum doesnt help much.


----------



## Nocturin

i was too, tried to make a party to call my friends that were online bad names out of jealousy, but the plug-in didn't work right on linux.


----------



## Jesse D

well its not automatically bumping to a error anymore, but did they come out with a premium+ or something because i just went from 1st place in que to 3rd and then a minute later to 4th


----------



## USFORCES

Premium member question,

Does everyone have to pay for this upgrade?


----------



## AgentHydra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Anyone having issues where bf3 crashes while playing after 5 minutes or so. Been doing this for 3 months now. Even on a fresh windows 7 install. So frustrating and the bf3 forum doesnt help much.


Are you running Afterburner? I had a similiar problem in BC2, I uninstalled Afterburner and it ran perfectly, I guess the game conflicts with Afterburner's HUD.


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Premium member question,
> Does everyone have to pay for this upgrade?


The premium pack is basically all the dlc + a couple extra accessories and perks like que jumping and early dlc access.

So if you want the premium pack then yeah you have to buy it... Well worth it though if you plan on getting all the dlc anyway.


----------



## svaalbard

Hey guys, I like to make BF3 videos (haven't made some for a while!)

Would anyone that has Premium recommend it? Money is in a tight spot, and its either BF3 premium or Max Payne 3 or some other AAA title for my "summer entertainment" game.

Here's a little taste of my videos I make, I mainly focus on humor and being a team player as a support/medic


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard*
> 
> Hey guys, I like to make BF3 videos (haven't made some for a while!)
> Would anyone that has Premium recommend it? Money is in a tight spot, and its either BF3 premium or Max Payne 3 or some other AAA title for my "summer entertainment" game.
> Here's a little taste of my videos I make, I mainly focus on humor and being a team player as a support/medic


how much do you play bf3?
if you play it a lot, premium is worth the money. You can pick up max further down the line.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svaalbard*
> 
> Hey guys, I like to make BF3 videos (haven't made some for a while!)
> Would anyone that has Premium recommend it? Money is in a tight spot, and its either BF3 premium or Max Payne 3 or some other AAA title for my "summer entertainment" game.
> Here's a little taste of my videos I make, I mainly focus on humor and being a team player as a support/medic


Premium to play CQ early was what sold me on it lol. Otherwise you may just want to wait till the official release. It does let you reset your stats if you like too.

About close quarters though, its GREAT!! I love it. The small maps are intense. The maps are very beautiful and there is tons of action. The dynamics are still bf3 so dont worry about COD gameplay dynamics, but it is nice to see smaller maps. As much as I enjoyed the original and karkland maps, bf3 has now become a well rounded game.


----------



## Slacker1540

Anyone else having issues where nothing happens when you try to start the game from either battle log or origin? It just starts bf3.exe in task manager and nothing happens. Sometimes I hate DICE.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slacker1540*
> 
> Anyone else having issues where nothing happens when you try to start the game from either battle log or origin? It just starts bf3.exe in task manager and nothing happens. Sometimes I hate DICE.


For good measure try clearing out all your temp files and see if it helps; that actually cured a crazy issue I had with Origin a while back.

Windows key + R
%temp%
highlight everything
hit DELETE key.
Hit SKIP for the file(s) that can't be deleted.
Reopen Origin then try and launch BF3 from BL.


----------



## scutzi128

Had some really nice games tonight on CQ with shiromar, crashdummy and bangincrazy. The CQ maps really promote good teamwork and as a squad we were dominating. For anyone on the fence Id say get CQ they really add some diversity to the selection of maps.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My brother in law made me buy it and play DayZ with him, and I do not like it. Once we get geared up and start looking around for people to kill it's pretty fun, but it takes hours of running to meet up with everyone and then it's over and you have to do it again when you die once. Anyone want to buy it from me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I dont like dayZ myself. Same problem as you stated. But Personaly I like simulators mutch better than fps games, but untill recently I thought that Bf series was as close to an war simulator that was availeble.









And if you like simulators, you are able to look past the "anoying" problems whitch ofcourse is a smal problem in the game. But project reality servers actually manage to run over 60players whit minimum lagg, and the mulitplayer game got so mutch better when playing smoothly. Give the server and mod a try before you sell the game! I strongly advice it.

It is rp though, very hardcore as well. But it is actually very fun

http://www.six-updater.net/2012/05/all-new-six-launcher-click-and-play.html just a tips


----------



## some guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Anyone having issues where bf3 crashes while playing after 5 minutes or so. Been doing this for 3 months now. Even on a fresh windows 7 install. So frustrating and the bf3 forum doesnt help much.


This worked for me:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624714033242/

Not sure if you have the same problem but worth a shot.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Had some really nice games tonight on CQ with shiromar, crashdummy and bangincrazy. The CQ maps really promote good teamwork and as a squad we were dominating. For anyone on the fence Id say get CQ they really add some diversity to the selection of maps.


Definitely a lot of fun and the best way to play


----------



## amin7ty

do you guys have any tips on how to fly a jet / chopper?? maybe control changes??


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> do you guys have any tips on how to fly a jet / chopper?? maybe control changes??


Use mouse whit high sens. When you get used to it it is alost as good as a stick. Invert mouse to get it to act as an stick, moving forward will make you tilt down, back will make you raise your nose. A and d for (rudder is it called? ) and w and s for speed.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just chiming in, I use mouse and keyboard for helicopters and joystick for jets. I consider myself pretty decent with the helicopters and IMO you have much better control in a helicopter with the mouse.

I keep all the default controls for helicopters except I change my G500 sensitivity on the fly (pun intended) depending on what kind of control I need at the moment. If I'm flying low and slow to chase infantry around I drop my DPI all the way so I can turn slowly and accurately for my gunner. If I'm trying to zip around the map through trees/other obstacles and fighting other helicopters I have my DPI high so I can twist and toss the helicopter around for fast maneuvering.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amin7ty*
> 
> do you guys have any tips on how to fly a jet / chopper?? maybe control changes??


Personally I let go of the mouse and use my keyboard entirely. Arrow keys and AD for direction, WS for speed and SPACEBAR for firing. I've been doing this since good, old BF1942 and I dominate with that but you need to get used to whatever controls you prefer using.


----------



## Nocturin

Hell, I recommend learning how to fly a heli coputer in GTA4.

Noticed the similarities imeediately, and all of the sudden I could fly pretty decent







.


----------



## zk1mpls

I use the keyboard to fly. Using the mouse didn't feel natural at all. Bought a Saitek X-52 Pro to fly jets in the game... turns out DICE @#[email protected]@# on joystick support for this game. Couldn't use the throttle for jets. And the deadzone is annoying.









Oh well. Still use the X-52 for FSX. Shame I can't use it in BF3.


----------



## Fr0sty

silenced magnum?

ok


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silenced magnum?
> ok


Just wait for grenade launchers on pistols


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Had some really nice games tonight on CQ with shiromar, crashdummy and bangincrazy. The CQ maps really promote good teamwork and as a squad we were dominating. For anyone on the fence Id say get CQ they really add some diversity to the selection of maps.


Yeah, that was fun. You and shiro were really ripping the opposition new ones--complete beasts.







Played a couple of games with TheYonderGod, too. He's real good as well. We need to get a DTF Game Night organized and just rush in and completely ravage some unsuspecting server.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silenced magnum?
> ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silenced magnum?
> ok


Dude, that is awesome. Not even gonna lie: I'd totally use that.

And a silenced shotty..? Whuh..?

DICE needs to patch in a fanny pack full of delicious tater tots for us.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

*@ntherblast* All depends on how often you play the game or how much money you have to burn. CQB comes out, alone, in about 1 1/2 weeks. 15 bucks and, imo, a good bargain. A lot of us were leery about xplosives spam and whatnot but, ask many of us who've played the maps: it's not even an issue. USAS-12, not an issue. Nade spam. not an issue. Scrap Metal and Operation 925 are BIG, too. The trailers don't do them justice.

Drop 50 for Premium..? Totally up to you. I admit I felt like a complete *DB* for doing it at first; Coupla days later I look forward to playing with the guys more on the new maps.

As of right now, Premium is nothing fancy. "Camos," "skins..." there's nothing out just yet but some lame dog tags--1 camo per class and only set to 1 specific gun. The rest drop next month.

If you grind a lot, might be worth it; if you can wait for CQB alone, that's cool too.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

*@snacks mcgee*: I have yet to see one single solitary person "smoking" in a Premium server. Even bugged, it's not as easy as it looks and the reload time is hella slow: 1 smoke shot/kill then they'll be dead. The new maps are way too fast for that nonsense. Seriosuly, DICE got these maps right.


----------



## ntherblast

Should I bother buying the combo pack for $50? Kind of annoyed that I have to get b2k again cause I own it even though it will be cheaper to buy them separately.


----------



## amin7ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silenced magnum?
> ok


----------



## snacks mcgee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Should I bother buying the combo pack for $50? Kind of annoyed that I have to get b2k again cause I own it even though it will be cheaper to buy them separately.


I was thinking the same thing, but I'll end up getting it this weekend. I plan on getting all the expansions anyways, but you'll get the small bonuses other than the maps that come with going Premium. Looking forward to double XP weekend.

BTW...did they fix the smoke grenade bug yet? I haven't been on in awhile and saw video of this. Sort of scared to come back thinking everyone would be spamming smoke grenades. Sounds like that's not the case?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> silenced magnum?
> 
> ok


DICE exclusive, looks so ridiculous lol.

Silenced shotgun.. dunno. These guns, magnum and shotguns, are supposed to be loud and proud IMO








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snacks mcgee*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, but I'll end up getting it this weekend. I plan on getting all the expansions anyways, but you'll get the small bonuses other than the maps that come with going Premium. Looking forward to double XP weekend.
> 
> BTW...did they fix the smoke grenade bug yet? I haven't been on in awhile and saw video of this. Sort of scared to come back thinking everyone would be spamming smoke grenades. Sounds like that's not the case?


I saw a bugfix list posted by a dev I think on one of the forums. They had noted it, but I'm not sure when they will be releasing a patch. They also listed some other things that looked good to me, some buffs to guns mostly, and plans to keep the new guns as-is. Though everything is subject to change, that was what the post said. (I got the source from a few pages back on this thread, if you want to find it.)


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scutzi128*
> 
> Had some really nice games tonight on CQ with shiromar, crashdummy and bangincrazy. The CQ maps really promote good teamwork and as a squad we were dominating. For anyone on the fence Id say get CQ they really add some diversity to the selection of maps.


Yeah, it was awesome. That's why I play BF3, for the massive difference good teamwork can make on a server. We lost a few matches here and there, but we completely dominated most of the time. Gotta give it to DICE, the maps complete BF3. Before we had Metro, which was an unbalanced chokepoint fest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Definitely a lot of fun and the best way to play


Agreed. The only way to play. Lonewolfing is only 1/10th as fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, that was fun. You and shiro were really ripping the opposition new ones--complete beasts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a couple of games with TheYonderGod, too. He's real good as well. We need to get a DTF Game Night organized and just rush in and completely ravage some unsuspecting server.


Agreed, we need to do that more often. We've all become kind of split with many of us playing D3 and some not owning premium just yet, but once everyone's on the same page with how awesome the new DLC is we'll have to start playing more again. I miss hopping on TS3 and there's at least 2 full squads of us playing.

Here's some battlelog reports of last night's ownage.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34531029/1/334024491/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34532027/1/334024491/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34535385/1/334024491/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34532741/1/334024491/

And one of me winning Gun Master; http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34536165/1/334024491/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Yeah, it was awesome. That's why I play BF3, for the massive difference good teamwork can make on a server. We lost a few matches here and there, but we completely dominated most of the time. Gotta give it to DICE, the maps complete BF3. Before we had Metro, which was an unbalanced chokepoint fest.
> Agreed. The only way to play. Lonewolfing is only 1/10th as fun.
> *Agreed, we need to do that more often. We've all become kind of split with many of us playing D3 and some not owning premium just yet, but once everyone's on the same page with how awesome the new DLC is we'll have to start playing more again. I miss hopping on TS3 and there's at least 2 full squads of us playing.*
> Here's some battlelog reports of last night's ownage.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34531029/1/334024491/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34532027/1/334024491/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34535385/1/334024491/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34532741/1/334024491/
> And one of me winning Gun Master; http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34536165/1/334024491/


You and me both. I miss playing with you guys. Hopefully antec gets wise soon and helps me with my issues







.

It was awesome playing with two full squads all on TS and dominating 64 man servers







.


----------



## Krazee

Again today? I can play till whenever


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Holy jesus you guys's squad should meet up with my squad in the same server, we'd rape it to oblivion.


----------



## Krazee

It would be interest to have 8 people on team speak across two squads


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> It would be interest to have 8 people on team speak across two squads


No, believe me, it's not, lol. Too much talking going on where you can't make out who's saying what. I prefer splitting into channels, and maybe having a separate key bind for "leaders" to talk to each other across channels. "Leader X defend B with your squad, we'll cover A"


----------



## brfield

Anyone know a way to get Premium cheaper than $50? That's a lot of money for me right now, all I have is $30ish


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> No, believe me, it's not, lol. Too much talking going on where you can't make out who's saying what. I prefer splitting into channels, and maybe having a separate key bind for "leaders" to talk to each other across channels. "Leader X defend B with your squad, we'll cover A"


If I remember properly DTF has squad channels within the BF3 channel.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> If I remember properly DTF has squad channels within the BF3 channel.


It in fact does. If it needs more I can add some.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Should I bother buying the combo pack for $50? Kind of annoyed that I have to get b2k again cause I own it even though it will be cheaper to buy them separately.


I am still on the fence mainly because of the length of time between the DLCs. One comes out on December, then the other March 2013. Thats a long time away in gaming time. Not sure I want to bind myself that far out, the savings aren't even that impressive either. The bonuses for Premium are pretty lame too, camos and a knife, yawn.

Now if all these DLCs were out or were coming out soon, I'd probably jump.

My guess about the armored warfare map pack, it will be a **** fest of pilots and nothing else, boring for anyone who hasn't mastered jets/helicopters.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I am still on the fence mainly because of the length of time between the DLCs. One comes out on December, then the other March 2013. Thats a long time away in gaming time. Not sure I want to bind myself that far out, the savings aren't even that impressive either. The bonuses for Premium are pretty lame too, camos and a knife, yawn.
> Now if all these DLCs were out or were coming out soon, I'd probably jump.
> My guess about the armored warfare map pack, it will be a **** fest of pilots and nothing else, boring for anyone who hasn't mastered jets/helicopters.


The next DLC, Armored Kill comes out in September


----------



## Faster_is_better

Metro is completely ridiculous with the m320 LVG now, you can pretty much bounce that thing into anywhere. Basically an extended grenade.. which is just bad news in that map.


----------



## Gib007

I swear the ACW-R needs 4 more bullets in its clip. What's up with that!?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Holy jesus you guys's squad should meet up with my squad in the same server, we'd rape it to oblivion.


Lol we would be owning so hard it wouldn't even be funny. With just me and crashdummy in a server last night not even communicating our team was dominating (no pun intended) We were holding all 3 flags like 80-90% of the time in a 64 man server, and we were up like 200-300 tickets, and then we both crashed, and our team ended up losing.

My new favorite weapon for Close Quarters is the P90+red dot+laser+suppressor. I reallllly like the Mp7 as well, but the muzzle flash makes it hard for me to see when I'm hipfiring sometimes. I don't know if it's just me or my settings but the muzzle flash take up the whole space between the crosshairs so I can't see the people behind it. The P90 also has more bullets and a silencer, which is extremely helpful. The AEK is nice too, but the super long reload just kills it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Metro is completely ridiculous with the m320 LVG now, you can pretty much bounce that thing into anywhere. Basically an extended grenade.. which is just bad news in that map.


Metro has always been completely ridiculous. The Close Quarters maps are a great alternative to Metro, they have the extremely fast pace and close-ness of Metro, without the stupid choke points. Once everyone gets Close Quarters I doubt there will be very many populated 64-man metro servers.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> M320
> 3447 Kills LOL NOOB
> AS VAL
> 4269 Kills LOL OP
> RPG-7V2
> 1587 Kills 4
> LOL MORE NOOB
> SMAW
> 1326 Kills
> Im going to call BS on this one. Hes played 75% engi, and he cant aim and is terrible. My clan SMO has called him out before, we all KNOW hes BS. Soon as someone calls him out he either leaves with out saying anything or INSTANTLY becomes TERRIBLE.


he's on ocn btw

was that just me or was he excited because he killed one guy?





and its in hardcore mode.. where 2 bullets kill LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I don't like the noise because now you can hear people walking and shooting when they're on a different floor than you, not just a little bit, but it sounds like they're right next to you. I'm constantly hearing what sounds like foot steps right behind me and turning around to find nobody.


it's been like that before premium.. you just didnt notice it often








another great bug courtesey of ea/dice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So you're saying he does hack?


watch the video above and tell me if this guy can manage to get 100 kills 10 death even if he's a tank whore like he so claims

and then form an oppinion

so many funny bits in the season finalle of battlefield friends




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Holy jesus you guys's squad should meet up with my squad in the same server, we'd rape it to oblivion.


we used to play 8 of us on ts and on some nights we even were 12

yes the chatter was echtic at some point .. but the fun was there









and playing with terrabyte and precisionpc when they are beasting up and having fun is fun all in itself


----------



## tael

Man I need to start browsing more at home, no youtube at work.









Positional audio seems pretty much the same to me, usually using Grado 325 or ATH M50. If I stop and pay attention I can tell if someone is above and to the left or whatever. Usually moving around too much to pay attention to much more than the very obvious, louder noises though.

Been starting to record a bit of gameplay here and there. Might throw up a video if I get enough I find amusing. A few good defib runs and wut? moments so far.
Flipped a jeep and landed it right in one of those (yellow?)dumpster things.

Had someone sneak up on me with a repair tool while I was defibbing his teammate. Ended up circling around a bit trying to get each other, he finally got me though. (Didn't get this one recorded)


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Holy jesus you guys's squad should meet up with my squad in the same server, we'd rape it to oblivion.


Im totally down

battlelog: scutzi128
teamspeak server: scutzi128.selfip.net


----------



## Nocturin

man I am QQing over here. Figured, my rig gies when everyone starts to play together again.

QQ

QQ

QQ

QQ

Have fun guys, and I'd say put it up on a livestream but I can't even watch youtube on my old athlon rig







.

Make sure you think of me with every kill.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Battlefield 3: Battle Recorder of Close Quarters [ Cinema 1080p ]*


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> *Battlefield 3: Battle Recorder of Close Quarters [ Cinema 1080p ]*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


advertising much







.

Made me wanna play!

The new maps look awesome.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> advertising much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Made me wanna play!
> The new maps look awesome.


You aren't missing much if you're a true Battlefield fan, I already got bored of all 4 maps on the first day I tried them, back to vanilla maps.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You aren't missing much if you're a true Battlefield fan, I already got bored of all 4 maps on the first day I tried them, back to vanilla maps.


Well, I didn't start playing till BF3, twas a CoD/Halo convert, so I'm one of those Green Behind the ears fans. I haven't even gotten to play through the B2K Maps yet. I got premium the day before my rig died.

And I just like the IKEA decor









Americans are suckers for IKEA


----------



## OverClocker55

When I click launch bf3 it no longer brings up battlelog. also when it says joining server it never launches bf3. anyone know why?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> When I click launch bf3 it no longer brings up battlelog. also when it says joining server it never launches bf3. anyone know why?


I recommend you right click BF3 on Origin and click _"Repair Install"_. It fixed a few problems for me when CQ was released. Oddly the problems coincided with CQ's release. Please note that if you had updated Punkbuster beforehand, a repair install will reverse this so you need to update Punkbuster again manually. That's if you update it at all - I think you don't really have to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You aren't missing much if you're a true Battlefield fan, I already got bored of all 4 maps on the first day I tried them, back to vanilla maps.


I consider myself a true Battlefield fan, all the way from Battlefield 1942 and even Codename Eagle, but I admit I love FPS games overall anyway. I used to be a massive fan of Quake and Unreal and I really enjoyed the original Call of Duty (not the next several hundred instalments in that series though). Though I massively enjoy playing BF3 and B2K, sometimes I just want to jump in there in a massive 64-player close combat shootout so CQ fits the bill well!


----------



## Descadent

i've been pretty obsessed with CQ. I mean we have two different shooters in 1 now. can't complain.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You aren't missing much if you're a true Battlefield fan, I already got bored of all 4 maps on the first day I tried them, back to vanilla maps.


Yeah I will be back to the other maps real soon myself. I knew I wasnt gonna like the CQ before getting it. It's just a different game playing CQ maps. Armored Kill cant get here soon enough.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> he's on ocn btw
> was that just me or was he excited because he killed one guy?
> 
> 
> 
> and its in hardcore mode.. where 2 bullets kill LOL
> it's been like that before premium.. you just didnt notice it often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another great bug courtesey of ea/dice
> watch the video above and tell me if this guy can manage to get 100 kills 10 death even if he's a tank whore like he so claims
> and then form an oppinion


And if you look in the description of that video, he's trying to play down going 33-3. He came up with an excuse for why he did so "poorly"









LOL


----------



## snoball

Just hopped on expecting to have some fun, nothing but Disconnected from EA Online (1) errors.....


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just got back to back MVP1 on Karkand 64p and it felt awesome







Last match me and my 2 squad mates from our clan came 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Usually we would just troll guys with C4 or fart about but we really went for it and it totally shows. Starting to hate playing this game unless it's with friends, up untill now I didn't mind lone wolfing.

I know compared to alot of you guys it might not seem like much of an achievement but I'm quite proud of this it








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34644940/1/257684151/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Just got back to back MVP1 on Karkand 64p and it felt awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last match me and my 2 squad mates from our clan came 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Usually we would just troll guys with C4 or fart about but we really went for it and it totally shows. Starting to hate playing this game unless it's with friends, up untill now I didn't mind lone wolfing.
> I know compared to alot of you guys it might not seem like much of an achievement but I'm quite proud of this it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34644940/1/257684151/












Awesome.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Grats'


----------



## ntherblast

I feel pretty screwed. Seems you pretty much are forced to buy the premium feature because your server results will be impacted big time without it


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I feel pretty screwed. Seems you pretty much are forced to buy the premium feature because your server results will be impacted big time without it


It really isn't that difficult to untick CQ in your server search???


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> It really isn't that difficult to untick CQ in your server search???


I must be mistaken thought premium only servers could appy to Regular bf3 and b2k not only CQ


----------



## cruisx

Hey anyone have the problem where bf3.exe wont start post new patch? I havent been able to play at all, keeps staying at joining game and does nothing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey anyone have the problem where bf3.exe wont start post new patch? I havent been able to play at all, keeps staying at joining game and does nothing.


Go to Origin, right click on the game and hit "repair".


----------



## grunion

Is origin down ATM?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> And if you look in the description of that video, he's trying to play down going 33-3. He came up with an excuse for why he did so "poorly"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


LOL yeah saw that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> It really isn't that difficult to untick CQ in your server search???


premium players jump queue on every servers









not just premium only servers


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Hey anyone have the problem where bf3.exe wont start post new patch? I havent been able to play at all, keeps staying at joining game and does nothing.


I have it too


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have it too


I had it before. Had to do a full os reinstall.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I have it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it before. Had to do a full os reinstall.
Click to expand...









that sux..
Off Topic: HAHAHA 69 reps... 69er.. 69er... o.0


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL yeah saw that
> premium players jump queue on every servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not just premium only servers


Really? I thought it was just Premium servers?

If that's the case...then what's the point or difference between Premium servers and non-Prem?


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Really? I thought it was just Premium servers?
> If that's the case...then what's the point or difference between Premium servers and non-Prem?


It provides the ability to keep a server populated no matter the map/expansion. If it's a premium server, then everyone has every map available. Thus, when a map changes from say Seine to one of the new CQ maps (haven't had internet for a week so I haven't had a chance to play them, though I do have premium,) you don't end up dropping half a team because they don't have the map. Make sense?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> It provides the ability to keep a server populated no matter the map/expansion. If it's a premium server, then everyone has every map available. Thus, when a map changes from say Seine to one of the new CQ maps (haven't had internet for a week so I haven't had a chance to play them, though I do have premium,) you don't end up dropping half a team because they don't have the map. Make sense?


But if you don't have it you can't even join a server that has it in the mix, can you?


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> But if you don't have it you can't even join a server that has it in the mix, can you?


Which is exactly what I'm talking about. It gives a server owner the ability to keep his at a steady (read: not high) population. If you don't have it, don't join premium only servers. And if more servers begin to switch to premium only, well then I really don't have anything to say about that other than sorry pal.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Which is exactly what I'm talking about. It gives a server owner the ability to keep his at a steady (read: not high) population. If you don't have it, don't join premium only servers. And if more servers begin to switch to premium only, well then I really don't have anything to say about that other than sorry pal.


So what does that have to do with premium? If you don't have premium you don't have Close Quarters.


----------



## daays

Like I said I haven't been on in a week, but since CQ is out now (vs last week when premium was realeased but CQ wasn't,) can't you just buy the CQ expansion as a stand alone? Premium includes all the expansions plus other goodies at a lower price than purchasing the individual expansions, which for me was the major draw. I still don't understand what you're arguing about. I was pretty clear in stating that having a premium only server (even when it's running an original map) nullifies the issue of half a team dropping because they don't have a certain map or expansion when the game is over and changes to a non-vanilla map.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Not having Premium isn't as bad as some people make it out to be imo. For one I usualy play on a handful of servers anyway so it doesn't really effect me. There will always be plenty of vanilla servers out there aswell, the only thing thats a bit of a niggle is queue jumping but even at that it's still only a minor inconvenience.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Like I said I haven't been on in a week, but since CQ is out now (vs last week when premium was realeased but CQ wasn't,) can't you just buy the CQ expansion as a stand alone? Premium includes all the expansions plus other goodies at a lower price than purchasing the individual expansions, which for me was the major draw. I still don't understand what you're arguing about. I was pretty clear in stating that having a premium only server (even when it's running an original map) nullifies the issue of half a team dropping because they don't have a certain map or expansion when the game is over and changes to a non-vanilla map.


No close quarters isn't out unless you have premium. It comes out on the 19th for ps3 and the 26th for pc/xbox if you don't have premium.

I'm not arguing I'm just asking a question - I thought you couldn't join a server if it had maps that you can't access in the map rotation, am I wrong?


----------



## CallsignVega

BF3 has to be the buggiest game I've ever played in my life. Shot an enemy tank _four_ times square perfectly in the back with my tank and it didn't do anything (1 hit to rear is suppose to turn burning and disable). Then I shot another tank twice straight up the tail pipe and nothing again. Then some random noob will appear in a tank face to face with me and insta-disable my tank with one hit to the _front_ (which is suppose to take 4+ rounds to the front). I have no clue why I still play this game, the horrible programming and bugs are just too infuriating.

Does anyone else notice utter crap like this or am I delusional?

The only thing I can think of are the following:

People notice stuff like said above but don't care

or

I am losing my mind

or

My client and/or account is bugged or I am lagged out so bad that hit detection is a complete joke.


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No close quarters isn't out unless you have premium. It comes out on the 19th for ps3 and the 26th for pc/xbox if you don't have premium.
> I'm not arguing I'm just asking a question - I thought you couldn't join a server if it had maps that you can't access in the map rotation, am I wrong?


Ah, my bad then. Wasn't aware of that. Probably since I have premium so I haven't had to think about that.







I know in a lot of games I've played previously, you could join a server so long as you had the map. I might be wrong on that when it comes to BF3, but I don't see why not. If you couldn't join the server without having all the maps in the rotation, that'd severely limit a lot of the servers available to quite a bit of the player base.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> Ah, my bad then. Wasn't aware of that. Probably since I have premium so I haven't had to think about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in a lot of games I've played previously, you could join a server so long as you had the map. I might be wrong on that when it comes to BF3, but I don't see why not. If you couldn't join the server without having all the maps in the rotation, that'd severely limit a lot of the servers available to quite a bit of the player base.


Well I'm not 100% sure because I never tried before I got B2k(I'm not sure why anyone would try, if they don't have the DLC why would they even have it checked in the server browser) . And there are a lot of vanilla only servers, so it wouldn't limit people without any expansions that much.

Anyways... if you guys who use bf3stats.com didn't know this, if you go on the history page it tells you all your stats since your last update:









I got almost 2k spm today


----------



## daays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Well I'm not 100% sure because I never tried before I got B2k(*I'm not sure why anyone would try, if they don't have the DLC why would they even have it checked in the server browser*) . And there are a lot of vanilla only servers, so it wouldn't limit people without any expansions that much.


What you click is a filtering for your specific parameters. If you don't filter a certain expansion, ie B2K, then all servers will show up even though you don't have the DLC. If a vanilla map shows up, even though CQ/B2K may be in the rotation, it's not going to not let you join. And not all servers have whatever expansion in their server name. So it's perfectly reasonable for someone to join a server on a vanilla map then get removed when they don't have the next map. Having premium only servers helps alleviate this issue, which is what I was getting at initially.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL yeah saw that
> premium players jump queue on every servers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not just premium only servers


Indeed, I feel this is unfair myself. I have Premium and I joined a server last night that had three people on queue. As soon as I clicked Join, it bypassed the queue and left those three people still waiting as I joined in. I was lucky that someone left the server at the time to free a slot but leaving those three other people still on queue felt wrong!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Anyways... if you guys who use bf3stats.com didn't know this, if you go on the history page it tells you all your stats since your last update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got almost 2k spm today


Played 2 more games and 4k spm LOLOL even without double xp that would be 2k spm









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> What you click is a filtering for your specific parameters. If you don't filter a certain expansion, ie B2K, then all servers will show up even though you don't have the DLC. If a vanilla map shows up, even though CQ/B2K may be in the rotation, it's not going to not let you join. And not all servers have whatever expansion in their server name. So it's perfectly reasonable for someone to join a server on a vanilla map then get removed when they don't have the next map. Having premium only servers helps alleviate this issue, which is what I was getting at initially.


Correct me (and prove it) if I'm wrong, but if you only have Battlefield 3 checked like this:


Then NO servers with b2k or CQ maps will show up.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mediclol*
> 
> What you click is a filtering for your specific parameters. If you don't filter a certain expansion, ie B2K, then all servers will show up even though you don't have the DLC. If a vanilla map shows up, even though CQ/B2K may be in the rotation, it's not going to not let you join. And not all servers have whatever expansion in their server name. So it's perfectly reasonable for someone to join a server on a vanilla map then get removed when they don't have the next map. Having premium only servers helps alleviate this issue, which is what I was getting at initially.


You can own all/any of the packs without owning premium and filter the servers for the specific packs you own, you can also see what packs a server is running in the server lists in battlelog (there's icons for each). By running premium only all I can see is your stopping players who have the packs your running but not premium from joining your server and I'm not sure that's a benefit to anyone and seems more unnecessary and elitist.


----------



## zk1mpls

Did it ever occur to you guys that the reason why we have teams in Gun Master isn't just to prolong the match... it's to uphold our W/L ratio? Either that or whatever the team the winner's from gets the W? I don't know... LOL


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> Did it ever occur to you guys that the reason why we have teams in Gun Master isn't just to prolong the match... it's to uphold our W/L ratio? Either that or whatever the team the winner's from gets the W? I don't know... LOL


I'm pretty sure it still counts as a lose for your w/l ratio if your team mate wins.

The reason is because they can't get the spawn system right, everyone would be spawning in front of or behind everyone, it's already bad enough WITH teams. I would still prefer FFA though. I wonder if it's possible to set a server to have friendly fire on and have team kills count as kills for your gun (and not kick for TKs obviously)


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I have to totally disagree with those who say CQ is blatant COD-nob gameplay. I'm loving it, and I absolutely despise COD after MW1.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have to totally disagree with those who say CQ is blatant COD-nob gameplay. I'm loving it, and I absolutely despise COD after MW1.


lmao, cod-knob.

You coined a new term







.

This is good to hear, I didn't mind BLoPs multi, in fact, kinda pwned.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have to totally disagree with those who say CQ is blatant COD-nob gameplay. I'm loving it, and I absolutely despise COD after MW1.


Ditto, although I hated CoD after the very original. Very much agree with this. The _feel_ is totally different between CoD and BF3. So are the graphics, the sound, the mechanics, etc. BF3 >> CoD, even if CQ _mimics_ CoD in style.


----------



## Krazee

where was DTF last night, I waited and nothing


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have to totally disagree with those who say CQ is blatant COD-nob gameplay. I'm loving it, and I absolutely despise COD after MW1.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, although I hated CoD after the very original. Very much agree with this. The _feel_ is totally different between CoD and BF3. So are the graphics, the sound, the mechanics, etc. BF3 >> CoD, even if CQ _mimics_ CoD in style.
Click to expand...

I don't deny it at all, the fast-paced CQ gameplay IS the gameplay STYLE of COD, where the goal is to hunt and kill whether you're on Gun Master (also a game mode from COD) or even Conquest Domination, where you are running back and forth capturing the flags very quickly. However the environments, effects, and team-play aspects are still are worlds beyond what COD could ever wish to have.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I don't deny it at all, the fast-paced CQ gameplay IS the gameplay STYLE of COD, where the goal is to hunt and kill whether you're on Gun Master (also a game mode from COD) or even Conquest Domination, where you are running back and forth capturing the flags very quickly. However the environments, effects, and team-play aspects are still are worlds beyond what COD could ever wish to have.


I learned recently that gun game originated with CS, BTW







.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> where was DTF last night, I waited and nothing


We didn't play much Bf3 last night, but we did play some around...10-12ish PST, and they were in TS playing Diablo for a couple hours after that.


----------



## ruarcs30

Holy Muhammed, what happended to my reply? L O L







Or is it just allowed to say holy jesus, not holy muahmmed? Are we living in Norway or Denmark?

Soory about the reply, but im quite pissed to day. Norway is going down it seems. BAH! Heard of Arnders Bering Brevik before? Look of how my gouverment work this case.

Sorry about the off topic, but seriously, you allow holy jesus, but not holy muhammed? Com on


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I have to totally disagree with those who say CQ is blatant COD-nob gameplay. I'm loving it, and I absolutely despise COD after MW1.


True that. CQB is a step "up" for the run-n-gun style players. Fighting in the parking garage in Op 925 or around all the machinery in Scrap Metal is pretty cool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> We didn't play much Bf3 last night, but we did play some around...10-12ish PST, and they were in TS playing Diablo for a couple hours after that.


Getting stuck on the opposing team killed it for me.







You guys _destroyed_ us. Buy Premium; proceed to get auto-balanced and "locked" on to the opposition; proceed to die horrible agonizing deaths...wth? BL needs a party lock feature or something. Was fun at first then it was like: "Jesus, help meh!"









@Krazee: We played some games early. Then D3 reared it's ugly head


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Just got back to back MVP1 on Karkand 64p and it felt awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last match me and my 2 squad mates from our clan came 1st, 2nd and 3rd. Usually we would just troll guys with C4 or fart about but we really went for it and it totally shows. Starting to hate playing this game unless it's with friends, up untill now I didn't mind lone wolfing.
> 
> I know compared to alot of you guys it might not seem like much of an achievement but I'm quite proud of this it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/34644940/1/257684151/


Yep, the game lost it's lone wolf appeal a while ago for me. It's just soooo much better with someone to coordinate with.

OT: I got my new router, hope it works and owns my old one!


----------



## crashdummy35

Double XP weekend just started:

Tweet:

Battlefield ‏@Battlefield
We're kicking off this #BF3 Double XP Weekend early starting NOW! Get in and get every ranked point of XP doubled:


----------



## Blackout621

Dammit! Every time bf3 has double XP, I am out of town


----------



## Nocturin

XP is kinda useless for most of the population, but it's nice to see those high scores







.


----------



## Gib007

I think I misunderstood what the Double XP relates to. I thought it took your scoreboard score and multiplied it by 2 when the round ends. However, it seems to multiply by 2 the score you gain from ribbons. Anyway, it doubles SOMETHING...

Earlier on a CQ match in Scrapmetal I got a whooping *65,588 XP* with the Double XP bonus included. Awesome!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Oh one thing I do have to say is: have you guys played through the co-op maps? Notice anything... kind of funny? They're basically the CQ maps.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Oh one thing I do have to say is: have you guys played through the co-op maps? Notice anything... kind of funny? They're basically the CQ maps.


I haven't been able to play them yet, but I did wonder why the co-op map weren't included in multiplayer... co-op maps were kinda awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I think I misunderstood what the Double XP relates to. I thought it took your scoreboard score and multiplied it by 2 when the round ends. However, it seems to multiply by 2 the score you gain from ribbons. Anyway, it doubles SOMETHING...
> Earlier on a CQ match in Scrapmetal I got a whooping *65,588 XP* with the Double XP bonus included. Awesome!


motherofgod.jpg

Last time I got any points like that I was a medic in a 2000 ticket metro server with the sole intent of staying MVP will almost no kills







.

wowzers.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Oh one thing I do have to say is: have you guys played through the co-op maps? Notice anything... kind of funny? They're basically the CQ maps.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to play them yet, but I did wonder why the co-op map weren't included in multiplayer... co-op maps were kinda awesome.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I think I misunderstood what the Double XP relates to. I thought it took your scoreboard score and multiplied it by 2 when the round ends. However, it seems to multiply by 2 the score you gain from ribbons. Anyway, it doubles SOMETHING...
> Earlier on a CQ match in Scrapmetal I got a whooping *65,588 XP* with the Double XP bonus included. Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> motherofgod.jpg
> 
> Last time I got any points like that I was a medic in a 2000 ticket metro server with the sole intent of staying MVP will almost no kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> wowzers.
Click to expand...

Well the interiors of Operation 925 and Ziba Tower are definitely from the co-op maps, lol... pretty sad and screwed up =/


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah I noticed that playing Co-Op when the game was released, pretty sad to be honest.


----------



## CallsignVega

Not particularly caring for CQ so far. Half the time it's some noob hiding in a corner waiting to spray and pray you as you walk past or someone spawning right behind you and getting an easy kill. Plus the lag feels a lot worse to me. Still prefer the regular maps. Now the vehicle expansion, that should be awesome!


----------



## Frankrizzo

someone PM me a deal on BF3 premium getting sick & TIRED of having a guy turn around and kill me because he is using a "premium gun"


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not particularly caring for CQ so far. Half the time it's some noob hiding in a corner waiting to spray and pray you as you walk past or someone spawning right behind you and getting an easy kill. Plus the lag feels a lot worse to me. Still prefer the regular maps. Now the vehicle expansion, that should be awesome!


This is why you need to play CQ in a squad. You get 3 medics and a support and ur are golden


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Indeed, I feel this is unfair myself. I have Premium and I joined a server last night that had three people on queue. As soon as I clicked Join, it bypassed the queue and left those three people still waiting as I joined in. I was lucky that someone left the server at the time to free a slot but leaving those three other people still on queue felt wrong!


it is unfair and total bs. hopefully dice listen to the player base and remove it. as some say, a lot of vets arent buying premium because of this and wont be buying the packs seperately. i think its bs on those players but...
dice caving under the weight of ea's money hungry fist. screw em both


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> someone PM me a deal on BF3 premium getting sick & TIRED of having a guy turn around and kill me because he is using a "premium gun"


None of the "premium guns" are really any better than the starter weapons and first few unlocks.
Someone dominating with a AUG or whatever is still going to dominate with a M16A3, etc.
The only thing messed up right now is the AUG with M320 lolSmoke attachment, which is clearly a mistake and going to be patched.


----------



## ProjectYinYang

I just played a 64 player CQ server and let me just say, wow. It was so crazy in a good way. I've never got so many points in one round.


----------



## xSociety

As a lvl 39 colonel, I couldn't care less about points. lol

I've been more into the "unlock all the attachments!" kinda mood lately.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProjectYinYang*
> 
> I just played a 64 player CQ server and let me just say, wow. It was so crazy in a good way. I've never got so many points in one round.


Exactly! Or so many kills...my record stands at 82 kills with 6 deaths. On almost every game I play on the 64-player CQ servers, I end up having the most kills of the server with at least a 10 kill lead. The funny thing is I almost never use the shotguns and have never been called a cheater - freaky, but I'm happy no one has accused me because it would obviously be a false accusation!


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Is it me or the new knife is glitched, getting knifed from the front a lot lately, never happened with the old knife .


----------



## dakU

205K last night! Gotta love double XP!


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Is it me or the new knife is glitched, getting knifed from the front a lot lately, never happened with the old knife .


if you are low on life a frontal knife animation may happen i believe.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Is it me or the new knife is glitched, getting knifed from the front a lot lately, never happened with the old knife .


Depends on the distance. A lot of the time if I'm about 2 steps away from someone, instead of reloading, I hit my melee key and it'll grab them an do the under the chin kill. The knife animation is still really bugged, though: if you are too close you'll slash instead of tag stealing. I find one, maybe two steps, away is best for the animation to work properly.


----------



## tael

The knifing from directly in front has been annoying me.
Like I'll round a corner to take out a couple people, kill one, be in the process of shooting another guy in the chest, he teleports 5m and knife animation begins of him killing me. Thanks DICE.
Now being shot in the chest with an AR can be overidden by a flimsy little knife.

I'd be fine if it was like a surprise where they pop out in front of me before I can react, or they're mostly out of my LOS when I'm not targeting them, but not when I'm literally gunning them down.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Oh one thing I do have to say is: have you guys played through the co-op maps? Notice anything... kind of funny? They're basically the CQ maps.


no they are not but they look familiar in term of looks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Well the interiors of Operation 925 and Ziba Tower are definitely from the co-op maps, lol... pretty sad and screwed up =/


wich co-op maps would it be?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not particularly caring for CQ so far. Half the time it's some noob hiding in a corner waiting to spray and pray you as you walk past or someone spawning right behind you and getting an easy kill. Plus the lag feels a lot worse to me. Still prefer the regular maps. Now the vehicle expansion, that should be awesome!


can we get full games of you on your youtube channel to see that awesome tank owning skills you have there.. but this time dont miss easy shots on someone at 50meters or less with that as val of yours
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> it is unfair and total bs. hopefully dice listen to the player base and remove it. as some say, a lot of vets arent buying premium because of this and wont be buying the packs seperately. i think its bs on those players but...
> dice caving under the weight of ea's money hungry fist. screw em both


dice is owned by ea so they are obligated to cave









and why did they let themselves be bought in the first place is the real question?

they knew what will happen and they let it happen... sounds like dice is just another bad company
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Is it me or the new knife is glitched, getting knifed from the front a lot lately, never happened with the old knife .


getting knifed from the front is legit with even the old knife.. but you can't knife someone from the side


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> can we get full games of you on your youtube channel to see that awesome tank owning skills you have there.. but this time dont miss easy shots on someone at 50meters or less with that as val of yours


LOL, it's hard playing a game off to the side of your computer screen so the camera can see.







Unless I go single screen and use regular FRAPS.


----------



## tael

If you play better then someone else, you must be cheating.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> LOL, it's hard playing a game off to the side of your computer screen so the camera can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless I go single screen and use regular FRAPS.


whatever you see fit is ok


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

What's up guys I just started playing BF3 this week again after laying oof about 3 or 4 months lol... I really need some friends to play with.. I'm very good recon, use medic packs and def's all the time when I see teammates down... lmk heres my name o_tav0_o.... my stats arent that great since Im not familiar with the guns and crazy recoil on some..


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Sup guys just started playing BF3... not the best guy out there but usually play as Assualt Class and have my meds and def ready for teammates.. hit me up I would liketo play with ppl who know what they are doing....... o_tav0_o


----------



## oglommi

I did play BF3 for a while and was considering playing it some more but decided not to because this premium queue jumping is provocative.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> What's up guys I just started playing BF3 this week again after laying oof about 3 or 4 months lol... I really need some friends to play with.. I'm very good recon, use medic packs and def's all the time when I see teammates down... lmk heres my name o_tav0_o.... my stats arent that great since Im not familiar with the guns and crazy recoil on some..


Raptorxrx


----------



## OverClocker55

okay.. i got premium


----------



## Katatonia

**** premium.

**** EA.

I'm done with this game.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katatonia*
> 
> **** premium.
> 
> **** EA.
> 
> I'm done with this game.


why?


----------



## snoball

Well if Double XP is applied after the round ends I just got ~130k for one map.

:O

Also, I think I am reconsidering my definitions for BF3 hacks. I'd be a hacker by them, lol


Please note that is since I reset 16 hr of gameplay ago.

Real SPM is 486 now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Well if Double XP is applied after the round ends I just got ~130k for one map.
> 
> :O


I'm Spec_KiD... play with me. just bought premium


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so my ssd is not working so i got bf3 on my hdd. I used to be able to max out 55fps ultra with 4 AA and now high and no AA on my HDD it doesn't go past 30fps on new maps


----------



## Katatonia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why?


I essentially can't play anymore due to the new joining queue. Premium players join ahead of normal players, and that means joining my favorite servers takes 30-45 minutes.

I'm not paying $50 for DLC either. I'm not paying for the game twice.

Yeah, never buying another game from EA again. Worst game company of all time. I understand it's not Dice's fault. If it was up to them, the DLC would probably be released free.

RIP Battlefield Series


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katatonia*
> 
> I essentially can't play anymore due to the new joining queue. Premium players join ahead of normal players, and that means joining my favorite servers takes 30-45 minutes.
> I'm not paying $50 for DLC either. I'm not paying for the game twice.
> Yeah, never buying another game from EA again. Worst game company of all time. I understand it's not Dice's fault. If it was up to them, the DLC would probably be released free.
> RIP Battlefield Series


+1








and dice isnt owned by ea. dice is contracted under ea.
break the contract and be sued or cave under ea's fist...


----------



## IronWill1991

Agreed, I already paid full for this game and I'm not paying one more cent for buggy game with terrible hit detection/netcode. It's been fun for few months until I had enough with crappy patches and netcode. The community is filled with whiners, people crying out hacks, and acting all elite-like. EA really screwed up with BF3.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Agreed, I already paid full for this game and I'm not paying one more cent for buggy game with terrible hit detection/netcode. It's been fun for few months until I had enough with crappy patches and netcode. The community is *filled with whiners*, people crying out hacks, and acting all elite-like. EA really screwed up with BF3.


Look who is talking.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Well the interiors of Operation 925 and Ziba Tower are definitely from the co-op maps, lol... pretty sad and screwed up =/


There's parts of single player and co-op in a lot of maps, they're not exactly the same but very similar. There's the tunnels form Operation Metro, there's the building where the last mcom is on Seine Crossing, I can't remember any more right now but I remember I noticed more while I was playing them.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Look who is talking.


That's nothing compared from what I have been hearing/seeing over months of playing. I'm little surprised you guys are still playing and tolerating the game. I have enough with this game. Sorry guys. I remember playing SQDM with few of OCN members until we unlocked the gun.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's nothing compared from what I have been hearing/seeing over months of playing. I'm little surprised you guys are still playing and tolerating the game. I have enough with this game. Sorry guys. I remember playing SQDM with few of OCN members until we unlocked the gun.


We just started playing up again, we were waiting for more people to buy premium to play with us. We've been playing Diablo since it came out, and finally needed a break from it. I definitely don't play alone, as these type of games need to be played with friends in order to be fun. It doesn't matter how well I'm doing, it's not fun unless I'm playing with the guys on vent. When we're having fun on vent together, I forget about all the small little things that's wrong with the game. Plus they don't bother me that much anyways.


----------



## OverClocker55

OMG DOWNLOAD ALREADY


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> OMG DOWNLOAD ALREADY


Lol. That's like 2 days at my speed.


----------



## LuminatX

If they would fix the hit detection in this game it would be 100x better.
I can deal with the whiners, you can turn the chat off, its not big deal.

What ever happened to the free dlc days? I miss them


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> why?


werent you saying that bf3 sucks like last week ago?

trending much?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Bad programming is bad.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> We just started playing up again, we were waiting for more people to buy premium to play with us. We've been playing Diablo since it came out, and finally needed a break from it. I definitely don't play alone, as these type of games need to be played with friends in order to be fun. It doesn't matter how well I'm doing, it's not fun unless I'm playing with the guys on vent. When we're having fun on vent together, I forget about all the small little things that's wrong with the game. Plus they don't bother me that much anyways.


You're right, playing with my friends does help me forget the game problems. Plus squad teamwork with VOIP can be very powerful weapon against the opponent. I'm tired of joining bad teams that don't even bother working together. I think a lot of players cared about their stats little too much. I just want to have fun with friends and myself. I want to go around and shoot people with guns and vehicles, helping other teammates(I love reviving people), and cap some points. I'm tired of people judging each other stats. I'm not a bad player myself. I have SPM of 359 and rising and my K/D is 1.2. How ironic of me posing my stats. I just noticed I haven't play BF3 since April 4th.


----------



## james8

There's no conquest ribbons at the end of a conquest domination round


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> We just started playing up again, we were waiting for more people to buy premium to play with us. We've been playing Diablo since it came out, and finally needed a break from it. I definitely don't play alone, as these type of games need to be played with friends in order to be fun. It doesn't matter how well I'm doing, it's not fun unless I'm playing with the guys on vent. When we're having fun on vent together, I forget about all the small little things that's wrong with the game. Plus they don't bother me that much anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, playing with my friends does help me forget the game problems. Plus squad teamwork with VOIP can be very powerful weapon against the opponent. I'm tired of joining bad teams that don't even bother working together. I think a lot of players cared about their stats little too much. I just want to have fun with friends and myself. I want to go around and shoot people with guns and vehicles, helping other teammates(I love reviving people), and cap some points. I'm tired of people judging each other stats. I'm not a bad player myself. I have SPM of 359 and rising and my K/D is 1.2. How ironic of me posing my stats. I just noticed I haven't play BF3 since April 4th.
Click to expand...

This last patch seemed to do some things right. Game seems smoother and hit registry seems better. Though it could be because Suppression was toned down, its so much better now than last patch. You might try it again









I don't run into to many bugs now, and only minor ones usually. The game is much better with some ppl on comms though, win or lose, the teamwork just makes it loads more fun.


----------



## 66racer

Im not totally sure on this yet, but has anyone noticed on CQ where kills dont get added to your total, I swear it happened twice where I killed someone right at the start of the match but it stays at 0.....oh well, its still "early"

LOVING CQ still but havent played much since it came out, can tell some guys know the maps SUPER good already. Almost feel like a noob again lol


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This last patch seemed to do some things right. Game seems smoother and hit registry seems better. Though it could be because Suppression was toned down, its so much better now than last patch. You might try it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't run into to many bugs now, and only minor ones usually. The game is much better with some ppl on comms though, win or lose, the teamwork just makes it loads more fun.


Maybe I'll come back to BF3 for a bit. Who knows how rusty I will be? But I won't be buying premium crap. What are the disadvantages from not being premium?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Maybe I'll come back to BF3 for a bit. Who knows how rusty I will be? But I won't be buying premium crap. What are the disadvantages from not being premium?


Disadvantages...
1. Paying more if you buy all the DLC (even if you already bought 1 its still cheaper to buy Premium than the other 4)
2. Premium players can jump in front of you in a queue (I HAVE premium and I think this is stupid.)
3. Access to new DLC 2 weeks after Premium players get it. Not only do you have to wait, but the hype will have come down so there will be less people playing them, and everyone else will already know the maps.
^ those are the main 3 things, there's other small things like useless cosmetic stuff too http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/premium/


----------



## Qu1ckset

OK after getting back on bf3 and playing for a bit, i find the graphics and colors really washed out, is there any mods to make this game look way better and more polished?


----------



## snoball

OmegaNemesis28, that is annoyingly inconsistent.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> OK after getting back on bf3 and playing for a bit, i find the graphics and colors really washed out, is there any mods to make this game look way better and more polished?


fxaa injector mod


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> fxaa injector mod


do you think they will ever ban people for using graphic mods ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> do you think they will ever ban people for using graphic mods ?


Never.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Grand Bazar with M16A3 [ 137/30 K/D Ratio ] Complete Round*


----------



## pc-illiterate

they need to fix premium players being able to shoot through walls. thats some serious BS


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they need to fix premium players being able to shoot through walls. thats some serious BS


???
There's a lot of _"I hate you and complain about you because you own Premium"_ comments going on, particularly within servers.


----------



## pc-illiterate

when a guy is prone behind an 8 ft concrete wall and shoots you, yeah they need to fix it. it isnt hate. its bull


----------



## opi

Does anybody know if they are ever going to fix the lagging pistol shots or are have they just said F it? With most semi pistols when you shoot really really fast the pistol hangs up on you and fires slow because for some reason it just can't keep up which is incredibly annoying as I use my pistol almost as much as I use my primary. I've found that the problem isn't as profound with some pistols like the MP443 and M9. But my favorite one the M1911 has this problem constantly. Maybe I should sue Colt and Glock for faulty equipment that caused loss of life so they will finally fix this.....


----------



## OverClocker55

So Basically the new maps are ikea


----------



## IronWill1991

Does anybody remember that we used to get DLC for free? At least CD Project still gives out free DLC.
What balance changes happened over last couple months? Are the tanks no longer like a paper? Is AEK-971 and SCAR-H still a great gun?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Does anybody know if they are ever going to fix the lagging pistol shots or are have they just said F it? With most semi pistols when you shoot really really fast the pistol hangs up on you and fires slow because for some reason it just can't keep up which is incredibly annoying as I use my pistol almost as much as I use my primary. I've found that the problem isn't as profound with some pistols like the MP443 and M9. But my favorite one the M1911 has this problem constantly. Maybe I should sue Colt and Glock for faulty equipment that caused loss of life so they will finally fix this.....


Is it like jamming or what? I tend to shoot my 1911 as fast as possible, basically I only use it in emergencies when primary is empty so i just spam it. I don't really notice anything wrong with it though, it just has a slower rate of fire than those others, but does hit harder.

The only immediate benefit Premium has is some extra gun camo/dog tags and the queue jumping. I suppose early access to DLC is another but still that isn't a huge benefit. Pricewise it is a good deal and makes sense, the others are just bonus addons.

Queue skipping is pretty lame though, I suppose it depends on what servers you play if it will effect you much or not. The really active servers you may have to wait in line for a while longer, but others you won't even notice it. There was one other thing, when I was waiting in queue, then went afk a bit and came back it said my Reservation timed out. Apparently I had to click "RESERVE MY SPOT" before a timer expired, otherwise it just skipped me. This was after I had waited in queue and was ready to enter game, It actually required me to reserve the spot to enter the game... that was pretty lame also.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> do you think they will ever ban people for using graphic mods ?


Unless it shows people through walls, no. One of the Punkbuster managers even uses the FXAA mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they need to fix premium players being able to shoot through walls. thats some serious BS


Umm. I have Premium and have never heard of this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> when a guy is prone behind an 8 ft concrete wall and shoots you, yeah they need to fix it. it isnt hate. its bull


Maybe a leg was sticking out or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Does anybody know if they are ever going to fix the lagging pistol shots or are have they just said F it? With most semi pistols when you shoot really really fast the pistol hangs up on you and fires slow because for some reason it just can't keep up which is incredibly annoying as I use my pistol almost as much as I use my primary. I've found that the problem isn't as profound with some pistols like the MP443 and M9. But my favorite one the M1911 has this problem constantly. Maybe I should sue Colt and Glock for faulty equipment that caused loss of life so they will finally fix this.....


Hmm. I use the Raffica alot, so I don't notice it, but that sounds bad.


----------



## opi

No it's not like jamming its like the mouse clicks won't register with the game sometimes. If I press the button 6 times very fast the pistol will only shoot 4 out of those six and it won't be as fast as I am pressing the mouse button. Again not a problem with some pistols like the MP443. The MP443 does not have this problem at all. But the colt does. But if I press the button 6 times a bit fast but evenly timed this problem goes away. It just occurs when you press the button very very fast.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> No it's not like jamming its like the mouse clicks won't register with the game sometimes. If I press the button 6 times very fast the pistol will only shoot 4 out of those six and it won't be as fast as I am pressing the mouse button. Again not a problem with some pistols like the MP443. The MP443 does not have this problem at all. But the colt does. But if I press the button 6 times a bit fast but evenly timed this problem goes away. It just occurs when you press the button very very fast.


Maybe it is because you cant fire th M1911 as fast as u can click the mouse button? I believe there was a bug where the weapon would just get 'stuck', but that should be fixed now...


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Maybe it is because you cant fire th M1911 as fast as u can click the mouse button? I believe there was a bug where the weapon would just get 'stuck', but that should be fixed now...


yea that's it. Yea I thought I read a while back that the problem would be resolved but it still isn't.

On another note.... The game's hit detection could be greatly improved. There is too much of getting killed or damaged when behind cover. And I know they added the 'network smoothing factor' setting a bit back. Does anybody know how to successfully use this? I have it set all the way to the left because I read in many forums that this will give you best results at the cost of funny animations but I wonder...


----------



## pc-illiterate

raptor, what do you mean maybe a leg was sticking out ? the guy was behind the wall in prone position and shoot THROUGH the wall at me. i watched the bullets coming at me after he 1-2 shot another player and then shot and killed me, from behind the wall.


----------



## kcuestag

Gotta love cheaters, our server had no admins inside and it went from 64/64 with a few on the Queue to 10/64...

It's close to 3AM, no way of filling it again until the morning.


----------



## ntherblast

Finally made it to 500SPM playing b2k maps mostly as support
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ChasingSquirrels/stats/328089249/


----------



## redalert

The gameplay footage starts around 2:28


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> raptor, what do you mean maybe a leg was sticking out ? the guy was behind the wall in prone position and shoot THROUGH the wall at me. i watched the bullets coming at me after he 1-2 shot another player and then shot and killed me, from behind the wall.


That's not a premium perk, that's a hack... As for a leg sticking out, I thought you ment you were prone by a wall, and he shot you from behind. Every once in a while, I do that, because a leg is quite literally hanging out of the wall.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gameplay footage starts around 2:28


I was disappointed when I saw clusters of 3-4 control points next to each other with the same 10 to 20 second running time between them as we have now. I want maps where the only viable way to get from from one point to the next is get some transport for your squad.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Gotta love cheaters, our server had no admins inside and it went from 64/64 with a few on the Queue to 10/64...
> It's close to 3AM, no way of filling it again until the morning.


why is it that important to always have a full server 24/7?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> why is it that important to always have a full server 24/7?


I wondered that too


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I wondered that too


You have a dead server, it stays dead, and is hard to re-start. Most times you lose most poeple and the rest leave as well.


----------



## ntherblast

How long will the $50 expansion bundle last?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How long will the $50 expansion bundle last?


Until the end of Bf3 ;p


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I was disappointed when I saw clusters of 3-4 control points next to each other with the same 10 to 20 second running time between them as we have now. I want maps where the only viable way to get from from one point to the next is get some transport for your squad.


It would be nice if they were more spread out. I would much rather have maps like Caspian Border size than the CQ maps that just came out.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It would be nice if they were more spread out. I would much rather have maps like Caspian Border size than the CQ maps that just came out.


"Close Quarters". Doesn't make very much sense to have Caspian sized maps with that name, now does it?

Just wait for the other packs to come out. Seems Armored Kill will have maps more your liking, including what they claim is the largest map ever.


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How long will the $50 expansion bundle last?


LOL! I tried to kill your avatar! roflmao. Drinking cofe,early in the morning, but still.









Bf4 launches in 2013


----------



## gdawg33

I hope that you will enjoy this video of a massive cinematic battle on Gulf of Oman.





---***Cast***---
Director-Whitehawk
Co-Director- Gdawg
Co-Director- Shovah

BigErn
Barrakoda
Gdawg
Shovah
Foopsz
Fuel n' fire
Ivanchugamer
Dabomerz
king iron
glock
taco
beck
dragon
oplock
dewsitine
scythe
toepher
FZlives
bodenmaddox
sgt-edward

If you are interested in filling a position in our next video, please join our "video Crew" platoon on Battlelog:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241335635344/

This platoon is not a clan, but a way to organize the list of individuals who love to be apart of big battle videos.

We will keep you up to date on how to sign up for positions, and when the next video taping will be.

A thanks to
-the POW clan for lending us their 64-Man server for a few hours
-All individuals who participated in the video.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You have a dead server, it stays dead, and is hard to re-start. Most times you lose most poeple and the rest leave as well.


and?

why make it look like its the end of the world is my question
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*
> 
> "Close Quarters". Doesn't make very much sense to have Caspian sized maps with that name, now does it?
> Just wait for the other packs to come out. Seems Armored Kill will have maps more your liking, including what they claim is the largest map ever.


he quoted someone that made an observation on how tightly packed the armored kill maps seem to be to wich i agree


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> and?
> why make it look like its the end of the world is my question
> he quoted someone that made an observation on how tightly packed the armored kill maps seem to be to wich i agree


We pay about $500 every 6 months to keep our 64 slot server, of course we prefer if it stays populated.

Why would we pay for a dead server? Plus we're #1 on the ranking of Spain servers, of course we want to keep it full the more we can.


----------



## iPDrop

Playing on maxed Ultra settings with FXAA Injector on 2560x1440 resolution.

My specs:
i5-2500k OC'd @ 4.7GHz, 1.4v
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 LGA 1155
G.Skill Ripjaws 16GB(4x4GB) @ 1866MHz
2x GTX 680 2GB SLI Sync'd & OC'd @ 1185MHz GPU, +400MHz Mem
128GB Samsung 830 SSD
1TB OCZ RevoDrive Hybrid SSD/HDD
1TB Western Digital Black HDD
Hyper 212
NZXT Hale82 750W


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Until the end of Bf3 ;p


They kept mentioning something about buying them separate would be more expensive? I don't get it why would someone buy them separate if the bundle will last forever?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> They kept mentioning something about buying them separate would be more expensive? I don't get it why would someone buy them separate if the bundle will last forever?


Some people might be like "I don't have 50$, so I'll just by Close Quarters." And than do that for all of them. Some might not know it is cheaper to buy Premium. And some might hate EA for doing a "Premium", and refuse to buy it.

And, correct me if I'm wrong.

These guys hack.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/0IlOIOl0Il0/stats/603007120/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ReneGer_Lach/stats/637364504/

One of the guys is Eagle 59. That isn't really impressive. But he did it in 12 hours?


----------



## BeardedJesus

lol 1119.7% accuracy


----------



## croy

this one too. he used the Pecheneg like its a run-n-gun weapon.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im glad people blatantly cheat. it shows you cheats get through. a whole hell of a lot of the great players are cheating their asses off. you just cant prove it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Some people might be like "I don't have 50$, so I'll just by Close Quarters." And than do that for all of them. Some might not know it is cheaper to buy Premium. And some might hate EA for doing a "Premium", and refuse to buy it.
> And, correct me if I'm wrong.
> These guys hack.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/0IlOIOl0Il0/stats/603007120/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ReneGer_Lach/stats/637364504/
> One of the guys is Eagle 59. That isn't really impressive. But he did it in 12 hours?


I like the 2nd guys stats in F/A-18E SUPER HORNET 69 kills in less then 5 minutes and in the Little Bird 35 kills in less than 2 minutes pretty sad tbh.


----------



## pc-illiterate

is anyone able to send reports ?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> is anyone able to send reports ?


No, we had a hacker in our clan server and non of us could report him. Not sure if it's global or there's a hack to disable it.


----------



## Blackout621

Funnest match I've EVER had. Teamed up with some friends and had a GREAT time. My first 2+ hour match









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50676892/4/287063713/


----------



## pc-illiterate

was just on the 'forums'. reporting is down.

2012-06-16 09:50 , edited 2012-06-16 09:51 by halninekay
Quote
The report function is currently not working. In the mean time you can make your reports at ea.help

http://help.ea.com [help.ea.com]Select Contact Us.
Login
Input the name of the game - Battlefield 3
Category - Gameplay/In-game
Platform - PC, Xbox 360 or PS3


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok Lets Compare These 2 Gameplays. Both mine.

Windows Movie Maker



Sony Vegas Pro 11



Whats Better?


----------



## IronWill1991

Oh, Close Quarters map came out. It looks good to me. What do you guys think of this map?


----------



## Slacker1540

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> For good measure try clearing out all your temp files and see if it helps; that actually cured a crazy issue I had with Origin a while back.
> Windows key + R
> %temp%
> highlight everything
> hit DELETE key.
> Hit SKIP for the file(s) that can't be deleted.
> Reopen Origin then try and launch BF3 from BL.


I tried this and it worked kind of, went to a black screen like the game was starting and actually but it on the task bar but got stuck in it and had to crash the comp. I restarted and then I tried the same thing again and it no longer works. I hate this game right now lol.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Oh, Close Quarters map came out. It looks good to me. What do you guys think of this map?


if you like to run n gun you will like the CQ maps and the bigger the server the more chaotic it gets. I have played on 24 and 32 man servers and it gets pretty crazy, I couldnt imagine playing on a 48 or 64 CQ server.


----------



## [email protected]

CQ is fun but i'm sick of dumb players who NEVER bother to spot for their team? Man don't anyone know PRESSING Q helps? lol.


----------



## JonnyMark

After this most recent patch came out, my loadout has been resetting very often for no reason. It only effects my vehicles load outs.

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## mtbiker033

I have been playing some this weekend on B2K and regular servers and have seen allot of premium players playing regular. are the CQ maps not any good? I did ask openly in one server, it was rush, and got a reply that there was no rush mode on them which I didn't know.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im glad people blatantly cheat. it shows you cheats get through. a whole hell of a lot of the great players are cheating their asses off. you just cant prove it.


watch the most epic twich shot montage and you will notice some in-humane assistance in most of them

some are really good.. but their montage take 6months of day to day playing to even get 2min of montage footage


----------



## perablenta

Here are some of my new Battlefield 3 videos for you enjoyment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azCO9YlkByg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k74DeRG3e4U


----------



## wlw wl

_No connection to EA Online. Please try again later._

and

_Buy BF3 to get access to Battlelog._

That's all I get today. BL isn't working at all. NICE DICE.


----------



## ProChargedLS2

I am using a friends account because I don't have the money to buy my own copy =(. When I do buy it, is there an "all-in-one" pack? As in every map pack when I buy it?

And I was thinking, does anybody wanna make a comedy film in BF3? I run it at max, I am sure many others do too.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> I am using a friends account because I don't have the money to buy my own copy =(. When I do buy it, is there an "all-in-one" pack? As in every map pack when I buy it?
> 
> And I was thinking, does anybody wanna make a comedy film in BF3? I run it at max, I am sure many others do too.


I want to


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok Lets Compare These 2 Gameplays. Both mine.
> Windows Movie Maker
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Vegas Pro 11
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Better?


What did you record with?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ragtag7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok Lets Compare These 2 Gameplays. Both mine.
> Windows Movie Maker
> 
> 
> 
> Sony Vegas Pro 11
> 
> 
> 
> Whats Better?
> 
> 
> 
> What did you record with?
Click to expand...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> I am using a friends account because I don't have the money to buy my own copy =(. When I do buy it, is there an "all-in-one" pack? As in every map pack when I buy it?
> And I was thinking, does anybody wanna make a comedy film in BF3? I run it at max, I am sure many others do too.


If you want Battlefield and all of it's current (and upcoming) DLC's you should buy on origin Battlefield 3 and then Battlefield Premium, which will give you access to all DLC's that will be releasing for BF3.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I have been playing some this weekend on B2K and regular servers and have seen allot of premium players playing regular. are the CQ maps not any good? I did ask openly in one server, it was rush, and got a reply that there was no rush mode on them which I didn't know.


The maps are nice its just a totally different game with CQ. There is no rush mode on the new CQ maps. I could picture the new maps in a R6 game like Ravenshield from a few years ago not in a BF game. I played the new maps for about 12 hours since it came out but I'm back to the vanilla and B2K maps. CQ is just not my thing but I knew that before I bought it.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quick video of me and my clan mate Mugen on Kharg Island... he gets shot down and is parachuting in but I come to the rescue in the Viper







Thought it was pretty cool... 2:10


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick video of me and my clan mate Mugen on Kharg Island... he gets shot down and is parachuting in but I come to the rescue in the Viper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was pretty cool... 2:10


subbed you.. sub back? i put up bf3 vids to


----------



## BeardedJesus

Thats not my channel dude that my clan mates


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Thats not my channel dude that my clan mates


lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Lucky I was recording!!!!! Beast Shot.. I felt like god


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The maps are nice its just a totally different game with CQ. There is no rush mode on the new CQ maps. I could picture the new maps in a R6 game like Ravenshield from a few years ago not in a BF game. I played the new maps for about 12 hours since it came out but I'm back to the vanilla and B2K maps. CQ is just not my thing but I knew that before I bought it.


This is my biggest issue with CQ... They could have easily implemented a rush on any of the close quarters maps with all the access points and multiple levels, but they were apparently too lazy too.

Well the lack of rush and the increase of hackers on some servers... Played earlier and the opposing team had their top three players pulling crazy shots any time they came into veiw and I didnt see or hear any beacons that would give them an idea of locations ahead of time. A teamate asked if they were hacking and then he left. (or so I thought) I asked a follow up question of the same a few min later and was promptly booted...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> This is my biggest issue with CQ... They could have easily implemented a rush on any of the close quarters maps with all the access points and multiple levels, but they were apparently too lazy too.
> Well the lack of rush and the increase of hackers on some servers... Played earlier and the opposing team had their top three players pulling crazy shots any time they came into veiw and I didnt see or hear any beacons that would give them an idea of locations ahead of time. A teamate asked if they were hacking and then he left. (or so I thought) I asked a follow up question of the same a few min later and was promptly booted...


I dont play rush but it should an option on CQ maybe they could added it later on via a patch but I doubt it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> I am using a friends account because I don't have the money to buy my own copy =(. When I do buy it, is there an "all-in-one" pack? As in every map pack when I buy it?


$100 for bf3 + premium+weapon unlocks


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> They kept mentioning something about buying them separate would be more expensive? I don't get it why would someone buy them separate if the bundle will last forever?


Some of them are stupid and they think they're "paying for" B2k again if they buy it, some think that Premium is just EA trying to make more money and they don't want to support that (which makes no sense), some only want certain map packs and don't plan on buying all of them, some would rather pay $15 every couple months than $50 all at once, some just don't even play the game enough for it to be worth buying any DLC at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProChargedLS2*
> 
> I am using a friends account because I don't have the money to buy my own copy =(. When I do buy it, is there an "all-in-one" pack? As in every map pack when I buy it?


Premium is all of the DLC. You *could* buy the bundle pc-illiterate posted for $100 or you could buy the game when it's on sale for $30 and Premium for $50.


----------



## Krazee

Best round by far: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35104549/1/178018093/

15 unlocks/awards!


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

anyone want to play??? o_tav0_o on PC


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> anyone want to play??? o_tav0_o on PC


added


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdawg33*
> 
> I hope that you will enjoy this video of a massive cinematic battle on Gulf of Oman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---***Cast***---
> Director-Whitehawk
> Co-Director- Gdawg
> Co-Director- Shovah
> BigErn
> Barrakoda
> Gdawg
> Shovah
> Foopsz
> Fuel n' fire
> Ivanchugamer
> Dabomerz
> king iron
> glock
> taco
> beck
> dragon
> oplock
> dewsitine
> scythe
> toepher
> FZlives
> bodenmaddox
> sgt-edward
> If you are interested in filling a position in our next video, please join our "video Crew" platoon on Battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241335635344/
> This platoon is not a clan, but a way to organize the list of individuals who love to be apart of big battle videos.
> We will keep you up to date on how to sign up for positions, and when the next video taping will be.
> A thanks to
> -the POW clan for lending us their 64-Man server for a few hours
> -All individuals who participated in the video.


PUBLICITY, too much publicity, Mr. Moderator, YOU will confirm?


----------



## ragtag7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


ok...


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want to


dont forget to include fart jokes


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I want to
> 
> 
> 
> dont forget to include fart jokes
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Is it just me or are servers reallly laggy today? (at least Close Quarters servers) I was able to play on 64 man Close Quarters with out any game breaking lag before, but now I'm playing on 32 man and lagging a lot.


----------



## Blackout621

Ugh, went premium today. Am I the only person who absolutely HATES CQ? I hate to be *that* guy, but it felt like CoD. To add to the atmosphere, support ***s were putting C4 on flags and somebody was quickscoping.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Ugh, went premium today. Am I the only person who absolutely HATES CQ? I hate to be *that* guy, but it felt like CoD. To add to the atmosphere, support ***s were putting C4 on flags and somebody was quickscoping.


I hate these maps too


----------



## KingT

Last night I finished *52-9* on Firestorm as a engineer..

I really like A-91 gun, with heavy barrel and PIKA-S Holo it's pretty good..









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35076889/1/296363744/

CHEERS..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Ugh, went premium today. Am I the only person who absolutely HATES CQ? I hate to be *that* guy, but it felt like CoD. To add to the atmosphere, support ***s were putting C4 on flags and somebody was quickscoping.


You aren't the only person, if they aren't your style then they aren't your style. They are kind of like CoD, but they did CoD better then CoD did CoD ;p
The c4 on the flags is really stupid, but if there is someone doing it I just nade the flag before I go in or run through it so they see the thing blinking and blow it up but I'm already off of it, and then I get back on it.
If someone is good enough to quick scope, what is wrong with that? It takes TON of skill to pull it off effectively.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You aren't the only person, if they aren't your style then they aren't your style. They are kind of like CoD, but they did CoD better then CoD did CoD ;p
> The c4 on the flags is really stupid, but if there is someone doing it I just nade the flag before I go in or run through it so they see the thing blinking and blow it up but I'm already off of it, and then I get back on it.
> If someone is good enough to quick scope, what is wrong with that? It takes TON of skill to pull it off effectively.


Nothing wrong with it I s'ppose, but it just seemed a bit out of place to me. That's all.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I like the maps. Never did COD so I have nothing to compare these maps to. I don't care for them much with 32-64 players. Far too cramped for some of the maps.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> To add to the atmosphere, support ***s were putting C4 on flags and somebody was quickscoping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The c4 on the flags is really stupid, but if there is someone doing it I just nade the flag before I go in or run through it so they see the thing blinking and blow it up but I'm already off of it, and then I get back on it.


I hate that too, I got a few times killed by C4. For sure, a lot of the support guys use the C4 for unlocking the LSAT (10 C4 kills+10 knife takedowns)


----------



## ProjectYinYang

I was playing on one of the CQ maps, the one in the factory, and this guy was standing on the top floor of one of the stair cases and throwing c4 down to the bottom and blowing it up. He spent the whole round doing this, spamming the c4. It was only funny because he was on my team and I was support so I got a huge resupply score.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Maybe it is because you cant fire th M1911 as fast as u can click the mouse button? I believe there was a bug where the weapon would just get 'stuck', but that should be fixed now...
> 
> 
> 
> yea that's it. Yea I thought I read a while back that the problem would be resolved but it still isn't.
> 
> On another note.... The game's hit detection could be greatly improved. There is too much of getting killed or damaged when behind cover. And I know they added the 'network smoothing factor' setting a bit back. Does anybody know how to successfully use this? I have it set all the way to the left because I read in many forums that this will give you best results at the cost of funny animations but I wonder...
Click to expand...

I think it was recommended to adjust the slider just far enough from the left side until the animations become smooth again. But the lower you have it the faster you will see people, so it does give a bit of advantage even though the animations can look pretty bad and more like teleporting than running/moving.

I have mine at about 20% last I checked. Everything seems pretty smooth now, I could probably adjust it a bit lower, but before patch at 20% the char animations would be a little bit jumpy, but It worked well enough and gave me those precious few ms of difference to kill someone first.

I think that little slider can nearly make up for the difference between dying around the corner and making it around the corner, or Killing them before they reach a corner.

Since last patch I can actually make it into cover before death sometimes now (playing HC). Before, you were pretty screwed if someone trained on you and would never make it to a corner for cover, but since last patch they must have fixed netcode some because I can make it now.


----------



## daays

I for one LOVE these CQ maps. This is my play style. I came from Quake/UT etc so fast paced feels awesome to me. I've pulled MVP 1 or 2 for the last 10-15 games so far. And my score per minute, with a little help from double XP is at 2200. That's after 10 games so far since double xp ended. I've got a few videos that I'll post at some point. This **** is awesome.


----------



## Nocturin

CQ seems to be a "CoD Coverts" sweet spot.

QQ

Maybe I can play on my old rig with the lowest settings @ 720p...

I might have to try that...

I'd suffer... yea... if it can even run.

Minecraft's getting boring >.>


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Hey, add me again, for some reason you disappeared before I added you.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Still waiting for a deal on CQ. Someone PM me if you find one.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> support ***s were putting C4 on flags


If iPwnstar4hire does it, it's good enough for me. I personally like it, in some ways it's tactical. It's incredibly easy to stop it too, just chuck a nade in, or run straight through. The guy blows it, than really cap the flag.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Still waiting for a deal on CQ. Someone PM me if you find one.


I don't really see it going on sale, at least not for a long time, or due to a shopping cart error. But I'm hoping for any of those to happen, coupon code messup or a legit sale. Didn't pay full price for the game at pre-order, and never pay full on retail for any games so I'm waiting for it to hit $30-40 then I'm sold.







(I'm sure it will be all over Online Deals section if it happens)


----------



## grunion

Anyone else have the glitch where your weapons disappear after dropping an ammo kit?
I have to switch to my knife before my weapons are again selectable.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I paid $26.00 for bf3. Used on eBay. Had to contact origin and was able to change the name and the account to my info. I was kind of surprised i was able to do this because on steam you are not able to do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't really see it going on sale, at least not for a long time, or due to a shopping cart error. But I'm hoping for any of those to happen, coupon code messup or a legit sale. Didn't pay full price for the game at pre-order, and never pay full on retail for any games so I'm waiting for it to hit $30-40 then I'm sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sure it will be all over Online Deals section if it happens)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Still waiting for a deal on CQ. Someone PM me if you find one.


this probably the cheapest around ATM http://slickdeals.net/f/4759116-Battlefield-3-Premium-PC-42-75-GMG-Greenmangaming-No-Proxies


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> CQ is fun but i'm sick of dumb players who NEVER bother to spot for their team? Man don't anyone know PRESSING Q helps? lol.


Are you aware that spotted enemies do not appear on your map if they are on a different story from you on CQ maps? Possibly even if they are several rooms away. (Not sure, someone confirm?)

Battlelog posts:
Quote:


> It's not a bug. It's because there are MULTIPLE FLOORS on each of the CQ maps. You can only see others on the minimap if you are on the same floor as them. Same goes with the TUGS, they can only see people on that same floor.


Quote:


> Motion sensors only indicate if the enemy is on the same floor with you.


Quote:


> i approve OP , the motion sensor t-ugs only works the same floor , but who cares about sniping in this map..


Quote:


> Don't worry OP. The Motion sensors work a little different on the CQ maps. Allow me to explain.
> 
> Both of the Recon's motion sensors (T-ugs and MAV) reveal enemy units within a big area, regardless if the enemy is under it, or over it.
> The motion sensor will reveal enemy units on the minimap in EVERY floor there is. But ONLY on Normal maps.
> 
> For example, imagine yourself playing Mètro, and you are capping the B flag. If you put a motion sensor by the flag, it will reveal the enemy units downstairs as well as upstairs. This gives you an unfair advantage because you will know when someone is ABOUT to go up the stairs, and thus you are prepared for him.
> 
> HOWEVER, on Close Quarters maps, the motion sensor will ONLY reveal targets within a certain area on that FLOOR. This means that if you camp in a room in Donya Fortress, it will only reveal the players that are in the same floor as you, but not below you. (Or over you.) The Motion Sensor WILL still beep when it detects players under you, but it won't reveal them. This may often cause a distraction to the Recon, because they can hear the beep but they can't see anything on the minimap. Therefore it is not as overpowered as you might think, considering that Donya has 3 floors.
> 
> I think this tweak was implemented in the CQ patch, because it still works on other maps.


Inconsistent much? They should patch the vanilla maps so that the TUGS works the same way it does in CQ.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I paid $26.00 for bf3. Used on eBay. Had to contact origin and was able to change the name and the account to my info. I was kind of surprised i was able to do this because on steam you are not able to do it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't really see it going on sale, at least not for a long time, or due to a shopping cart error. But I'm hoping for any of those to happen, coupon code messup or a legit sale. Didn't pay full price for the game at pre-order, and never pay full on retail for any games so I'm waiting for it to hit $30-40 then I'm sold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm sure it will be all over Online Deals section if it happens)
Click to expand...

Ya I'd say you got pretty lucky, usually they won't do anything with account info if you bought a used game. Generally they would just recommend to buy new or you would end up being stuck with someone elses account/profile.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Not sure if he's hacking....
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llllliiiiiliiill/weapons/363024863/pc/

lol


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Still waiting for a deal on CQ. Someone PM me if you find one.


I bought Premium from India by using a proxy.. if you google it you can do it really easy you get it for $26, not sure if its still the same price


----------



## Nocturin

IIRC, they increased the price in india due to this little loophole...


----------



## Frankrizzo

Price is in US dollars, and is applicable to U.S. and Canadian residents only/


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Oh really... well that blows lol... Good thing I got it quick...


----------



## disintegratorx

Hey all. Has anyone noticed a glitchy collision detection in the newest expansion pack Close Quarters. I wanted to find out if it was just me. I have good specs so it shouldn't be my internet connection or anything. I have a fiber optic connection. Maybe its my mouse? I'm not sure. If anybody has any good ideas about it I will throw them a rep. Playing at my best in this game is important to me and I'm trying to find the best ways to have the game run at its best. Right now collision detection doesn't seem quite right and I'd appreciate any ideas about that. Thank you in advance.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disintegratorx*
> 
> Hey all. Has anyone noticed a glitchy collision detection in the newest expansion pack Close Quarters. I wanted to find out if it was just me. I have good specs so it shouldn't be my internet connection or anything. I have a fiber optic connection. Maybe its my mouse? I'm not sure. If anybody has any good ideas about it I will throw them a rep. Playing at my best in this game is important to me and I'm trying to find the best ways to have the game run at its best. Right now collision detection doesn't seem quite right and I'd appreciate any ideas about that. Thank you in advance.


welcome to bugfilled 3


----------



## disintegratorx

Alright, good enough. lol


----------



## stevman17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Not sure if he's hacking....
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llllliiiiiliiill/weapons/363024863/pc/
> lol


20600.0% accuracy with the M40A5 seems completely reasonable.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disintegratorx*
> 
> Alright, good enough. lol


You'll get used to them if you like the core mechanics of them game







.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> You'll get used to them if you like the core mechanics of them game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else notice the bug when you're in a tank and someone shoots a jav at you and you smoke but the jav missle bugs out and keeps circling it's own tail like a dog then eventually goes for your tank again? Also I know it wasn't another engineer:S


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Anyone else notice the bug


I see what you did there.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I see what you did there.


No pun intended


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> No pun intended


Refering to your avvy. I figured no reference, but I saw it anyway.


----------



## snoball

Wut

I am aware of the blue, i like how it looks, I see people easier.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Wow. Do like the blue.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Wow. Do like the blue.


I like how it makes my game look lol.


Spoiler: Pics






























Some of those may not have the blue on, but what ever. It looks cool.

Sorry if errors in post, jamming to The Prodigy right now!

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSqHKk_QPI <3 It is beautiful! (Song)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Little bit too much blue.


----------



## snoball

Well I have issues with blue, terrible eyes. I guess in combo with my monitor settings and my eyes it works out. People who play on my PC always are like lolwut too blue.


----------



## TheYonderGod

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35214571/1/373886055/
Did pretty well considering I was against 2 Rivals+ 1 or 2 of xfactors minions









And then I played a game in their squad http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35215731/1/373886055/

(no I don't normally follow youtubers around, he was live streaming so I joined him ;p)


----------



## BeardedJesus

Anyone have any experience going from 1080p to 1600p with this game. I'm hopefully going to have a bit of spare cash soon and was wondering what would look better... 1080p (4xMSAA) or 1600p (FXAA). From the review there is only like 2fps difference between the two different configs using a 670.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Anyone have any experience going from 1080p to 1600p with this game. I'm hopefully going to have a bit of spare cash soon and was wondering what would look better... 1080p (4xMSAA) or 1600p (FXAA). From the review there is only like 2fps difference between the two different configs using a 670.


I have a 30" (2560x1600) and all I can say is the game looks beautiful with this resolution no matter which I use - 4xmsaa or fxaa, 2xmsaa or all off. I now have them both enabled in BF3. It looks good with either turned off, too. I am coming from 1920x1200 though and there's a big difference to me. With all settings maxed, 4xmsaa and motion blur off, VRAM maxed at about 1.9gb, but on the servers with no explosions, it tops out around 1.5gb.

Al


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I like how it makes my game look lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those may not have the blue on, but what ever. It looks cool.
> Sorry if errors in post, jamming to The Prodigy right now!
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSqHKk_QPI <3 It is beautiful! (Song)


Oh my gosh! I need your mod or fxaa injector SOOO BAD! Looks AWESOME! LINKKKKKKK


----------



## snoball

Here is the injector: http://www.2shared.com/file/6PkaqZ3Z/BF3_FXAA_DX1011v5.html

And I use this injFX_Settings.h. Right Click > Edit > Pasta this in.


Spoiler: Code



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25;  // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.6
#define CoefBlur 1.5

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.18
#define Sharpen_val0 0.9

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 8 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 3.5; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 3.5; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 3.5; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 3.5; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.01 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 4.50 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.89 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.10
#define Exposure 0.00
#define Saturation 1.5 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift 0.0 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 2 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 0.65 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.65 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.025;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You da man! REPPPP

Does it take a hit on performance? I strictly want it just for color....


----------



## DB006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You da man! REPPPP
> Does it take a hit on performance? I strictly want it just for color....


It improves performance as you can turn AA and MSAA and motion blur off in game

Here's my code if you want to try this one!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.5;  // Default: 0.80 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.0320; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0320; // Lower the value for more smoothing

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 0; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.8
#define CoefBlur 2

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.2
#define Sharpen_val0 1.2

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 4 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 0; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 0; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 0; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 0; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.35 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 5.0 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.9 // 1.00 = Max

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.00
#define Exposure 0.0
#define Saturation 1.4 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift -0.02 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.2 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.02 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 1 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.80 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.098;

/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DB006*
> 
> It improves performance as you can turn AA and MSAA and motion blur off in game
> Here's my code if you want to try this one!


Yep, improves performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You da man! REPPPP
> Does it take a hit on performance? I strictly want it just for color....


See above.

And thanks for the rep!


----------



## TheYonderGod

What if you already have AA and MSAA off? (and obviously motion blur because who the hell would use that anyways?)
Then will it lower performance?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What if you already have AA and MSAA off? (and obviously motion blur because who the hell would use that anyways?)
> Then will it lower performance?


.
No, if those options are off it would adjust things for picture quality, but performance won't be affected unless the FXAA injector added something else besides FXAA (i.e AA/MSAA)


----------



## Gib007

Am I the only one who loves motion blur?
I turn it up all the way to 100 in-game. I feel it adds that extra touch of photorealism. For example, motion blur in Metro 2033 (as much as I disliked that game), was stunning.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Am I the only one who loves motion blur?
> I turn it up all the way to 100 in-game. I feel it adds that extra touch of photorealism. For example, motion blur in Metro 2033 (as much as I disliked that game), was stunning.


I always use motion blur. I don't get why people hate it.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Am I the only one who loves motion blur?
> I turn it up all the way to 100 in-game. I feel it adds that extra touch of photorealism. For example, motion blur in Metro 2033 (as much as I disliked that game), was stunning.


Yes.

You weirdo.









It makes me angry/dizzy


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Are you aware that spotted enemies do not appear on your map if they are on a different story from you on CQ maps? Possibly even if they are several rooms away. (Not sure, someone confirm?)
> Battlelog posts:
> Inconsistent much? They should patch the vanilla maps so that the TUGS works the same way it does in CQ.


Yes, but if you spot an enemy on a different floor, can your teammates on that floor see them? That would still be quite helpful, and I imagine that works just fine.

I think the TUGS 'change' is just the way the minimap works, not anything to do with the TUGS itself. Like the above, I'd think the TUGS would still help your teammates out if it reveals enemies on the same floor as them, even if you are on a lower floor.
I'd have to actually test it to make sure that all works, but I assume that's how it goes.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yes.
> You weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me angry/dizzy


But you still use it? This explains the anger







.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Am I the only one who loves motion blur?
> I turn it up all the way to 100 in-game. I feel it adds that extra touch of photorealism. For example, motion blur in Metro 2033 (as much as I disliked that game), was stunning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I always use motion blur. I don't get why people hate it.


I hate it because it makes things unreal, it makes your vision blury and it is a lot harder to see enemies from long distances as it makes the whole screen "dirty".

It doesn't add any photorealism, at all.


----------



## archangelabove

Looking for some friends to play with.. gets kinda lonely just random servering :/

Name: Medicaustik


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I like how it makes my game look lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of those may not have the blue on, but what ever. It looks cool.
> Sorry if errors in post, jamming to The Prodigy right now!
> Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JSqHKk_QPI <3 It is beautiful! (Song)


Looks good. It is Blue but that's what using the injector is all about: making colors more vibrant.

The prodigy is one of my "go to" artists when I'm feeling like running and gunning too.







Maybe some Tool, Smashing Pumpkins or Lords of Acid.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But you still use it? This explains the anger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you so punny!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I hate it because it makes things unreal, it makes your vision blury and it is a lot harder to see enemies from long distances as *it makes the whole screen "dirty".*
> It doesn't add any photorealism, at all.


x1 gazillion.

I remove any instances of DoF, Motion Blur, and Bloom possible when playing games







.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I remove any instances of DoF, Motion Blur, and Bloom possible when playing games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I like these effects when playing single player campaign modes but not so much for multiplayer







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I hate it because it makes things unreal, it makes your vision blury and it is a lot harder to see enemies from long distances as it makes the whole screen "dirty".
> It doesn't add any photorealism, at all.


But the blur emulates real world scenarios. Moving objects or fast turns with the head will result in blur. Long distances are also slightly less in focus. Well, just love blur, bloom, AO and so on lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> But the blur emulates real world scenarios. Moving objects or fast turns with the head will result in blur. Long distances are also slightly less in focus. Well, just love blur, bloom, AO and so on lol.


I disagree.

The amount of blur I see when moving quickly is negligible, but this is my eyes and optic nerve so it may be different







(I'm also good at keeping myself from getting dizzy, I have a weak constitution).

Think of a dancer doing spins, they keep their eyes glued to one "spot", blur is not an issue







.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archangelabove*
> 
> Looking for some friends to play with.. gets kinda lonely just random servering :/
> Name: Medicaustik


You sure... can't find it in the search


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> You sure... can't find it in the search


Ditto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> you so punny!
> x1 gazillion.
> I remove any instances of DoF, Motion Blur, and Bloom possible when playing games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And how would you do that mate? You can't edit these right? Also does anyone know how to get rid of the blue in the injector? How did that dude take pictures with no hud? Looks beautiful!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I hate it because it makes things unreal, it makes your vision blury and it is a lot harder to see enemies from long distances as it makes the whole screen "dirty".
> It doesn't add any photorealism, at all.


To each their own I guess, but motion blur adds the _feel_ of moving quickly, which emulates the _feel_ of you moving your head really quickly and being unable to focus on objects that move across your FOV. This does add photorealism in that respect.

I love it, it really adds that sense of motion to it. I don't see how _dirty_ comes into it at all!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> To each their own I guess, but motion blur adds the _feel_ of moving quickly, which emulates the _feel_ of you moving your head really quickly and being unable to focus on objects that move across your FOV. This does add photorealism in that respect.
> I love it, it really adds that sense of motion to it. I don't see how _dirty_ comes into it at all!


Exactly this! My God! This!!!!


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> how is the javelin for those who tried it ???
> since this is my next unlock i'll more then likely play alot to chase it


It disables BMP's from the rear in one shot.

Provided they don't have Reactive Armour on. Honestly, you do do more damage with the regular SMAW/RPG.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> It disables BMP's from the rear in one shot.
> Provided they don't have Reactive Armour on. Honestly, you do do more damage with the regular SMAW/RPG.


I use the Jav when i jump from a jet. I can then lock onto tanks from the air and take my time as i slowly fall to the ground. I get a lot of tank kills this way and there is nothing they can do about it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> And how would you do that mate? You can't edit these right? Also does anyone know how to get rid of the blue in the injector? How did that dude take pictures with no hud? Looks beautiful!


To remove the hud go to the console and type, "*UI.Drawenable 0*".


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Anyone want to game I'll be on at around 8 till probably around midnight pacific time o_tav0_o on PC. I'm a pretty good assault class guy as well as an okay engineer. But when I try disablig Tanks it takes like 3 shots and it sucks. Also I took out a chopper yesterday with an RPG from about 200 yards, wish I recorded lol


----------



## snoball

@78pwnt

I used the console command ui.drawenable 0 to remove my HUD. My injector used and settings are posted a few pages back.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I use the Jav when i jump from a jet. I can then lock onto tanks from the air and take my time as i slowly fall to the ground. I get a lot of tank kills this way and there is nothing they can do about it.


Unless they pop smoke, or move behind cover.

In my opinion the javelin is best used as anti air. With a lased target it takes out attack helis in one shot _and flares do nothing_. (Unless the latest patch fixed that, doubt it though. Minibirds with laser designator+guided missile were nerfed as flares did not affect that and attack helis were being overpowered by them).

Sure, you need help from a friend or a teammate with the lasing, but it definitely helps your team moreso than killing a tank.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> Unless they pop smoke, or move behind cover.
> In my opinion the javelin is best used as anti air. With a lased target it takes out attack helis in one shot _and flares do nothing_. (Unless the latest patch fixed that, doubt it though. Minibirds with laser designator+guided missile were nerfed as flares did not affect that and attack helis were being overpowered by them).
> Sure, you need help from a friend or a teammate with the lasing, but it definitely helps your team moreso than killing a tank.


But the smoke only lasts for a short time and they can't usually move to cover in my experience. They drive away from the smoke as well, leaving my jav ready for action.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> It disables BMP's from the rear in one shot.
> Provided they don't have Reactive Armour on. Honestly, you do do more damage with the regular SMAW/RPG.


LOL you pretty much responded to a post i made a while ago

have tons of javs kill and i find them boring


----------



## nvidiaftw12

What happens when DTF gets together.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> LOL you pretty much responded to a post i made a while ago
> have tons of javs kill and i find them boring


not as boring as I do http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/soldier/NoStinknuggets/iteminfo/fgm-148-javelin/517695421/pc/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What happens when DTF gets together.


Lookin' good.









May hop on in a bit.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Anyone else having stats updating problems? I played a match yesterday and did 70k points and haven't played since and it still didn't update... I have a screenshot of the score being added to my current score but after I got out there was no update.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What happens when DTF gets together.


nice game


----------



## snoball

Who's trying to play right now? Add me, llabons. I'm down for some rush. Have all DLC.

PS: Any member of DTF, I am sitting in your TS as "Sno". creepyface.jpg


----------



## Nocturin

Have fun, I'd join you but antec hasn't budged.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Who's trying to play right now? Add me, llabons. I'm down for some rush. Have all DLC.
> PS: Any member of DTF, I am sitting in your TS as "Sno". creepyface.jpg


Oh. Wondered who sno was. I might play some bf3 in about 20 mins.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Oh. Wondered who sno was. I might play some bf3 in about 20 mins.


Sounds good, I'll play when Workaholics is over.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Who's trying to play right now? Add me, llabons. I'm down for some rush. Have all DLC.
> PS: Any member of DTF, I am sitting in your TS as "Sno". creepyface.jpg


sent a fr my name is o_tav0_o


----------



## IronWill1991

snoball, the FXAA injector looks great. However when I tried to modify the injFX_settings file to your settings you provide here, the BF3 won't launch. When I join the server, I only go far to initializing then it closes down. The standard FXAA works fine expect pause break doesn't turn it off and on.


----------



## snoball

I had an issue similar to that at first. I'm typing on my iPad so putting the whole explanation will be very annoying. You cool if I talk with ya tomorrow? technically later today lol. I'm off the pc and she's all shut down for the night.

I'll gladly help you get it all running though!


----------



## IronWill1991

I'll wait, I'm currently using the default settings which is much nicer than vanilla.


----------



## pcenvy88

304.48 BETA Drivers!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> 304.48 BETA Drivers!!


got them like 3 days ago lol


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> snoball, the FXAA injector looks great. However when I tried to modify the injFX_settings file to your settings you provide here, the BF3 won't launch. When I join the server, I only go far to initializing then it closes down. The standard FXAA works fine expect pause break doesn't turn it off and on.


i used snoball's settings and worked fine for me. maybe try fixing the spaces?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I had an issue similar to that at first. I'm typing on my iPad so putting the whole explanation will be very annoying. You cool if I talk with ya tomorrow? technically later today lol. I'm off the pc and she's all shut down for the night.
> I'll gladly help you get it all running though!


thanks for the Injector and settings man. looks great!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> got them like 3 days ago lol


No you didn't, they were released on Monday.


----------



## Krazee

Damn, I really wanted to join DTF, so many people were online but stupid wife had me helping with stupid stuff


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Sup guys finally changed my name to TurtleTavo, so hit me up will be on later tonight around 8 Pacific time if anyone wants to play. Also just got my deathadder mouse in yesterday and some keys don'tbind, for example the scroll wheel won't scroll through weapons.. anyone have any idea why?


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> got them like 3 days ago lol


No you didn't


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> got them like 3 days ago lol
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't, they were released on Monday.
Click to expand...

got them 12:01 am monday


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> No you didn't


yes you did
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> got them 12:01 am monday


im liking the curvy avi

Code:



Code:


>.>
<.<


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> No you didn't
> 
> 
> 
> yes you did
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> got them 12:01 am monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im liking the curvy avi
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >.>
> <.<
Click to expand...

Heyyyy broooooo


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Heyyyy broooooo


Yea, computer's out of commission, it's the khuler link in my sig if your interested, other wards we woulda been playing







.


----------



## (sic)

Anyone having issues with MSI-AB or Fraps not working after installing the injector? They both work in other games, as well as in BF3 before the the injector was installed.

I'd really like to take some screen shots, but can't get either program to work...


----------



## snoball

Fraps works with my injector, IDK about AB.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> Anyone having issues with MSI-AB or Fraps not working after installing the injector? They both work in other games, as well as in BF3 before the the injector was installed.
> 
> I'd really like to take some screen shots, but can't get either program to work...


Try upgrading to the latest Beta of AB, I know in Skyrim using the ENB they weren't compatible, except for the latest version someone did get that to work.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I Metrowh*red this evening, havent done that in a long time. It was nice: CliCK!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Heyyyy broooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, computer's out of commission, it's the khuler link in my sig if your interested, other wards we woulda been playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

o.0 F_U Antec


----------



## IronWill1991

Hey guys, is the foregrip + heavy barrel good again on AEK-971? I was running heavy barrel + underslug(I forgot the exact name) because the patch last March nerfed the foregrip.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Hey guys, is the foregrip + heavy barrel good again on AEK-971? I was running heavy barrel + underslug(I forgot the exact name) because the patch last March nerfed the foregrip.


Yeah thats the setup I use with the AEK, foregrip was buffed in the last patch for the AEK, F2000, Famas and SSG553.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Hey guys, is the foregrip + heavy barrel good again on AEK-971? I was running heavy barrel + underslug(I forgot the exact name) because the patch last March nerfed the foregrip.


foregrip was always good on the AEK, but yes it is even better now. Try a laser or suppressor if you're using it on Close Quarters maps, Heavy Barrel every other map.


----------



## IronWill1991

Sweet, maybe foregrip help me win against 1vs1 firefight more often. How does the laser make AEK better?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Sweet, maybe foregrip help me win against 1vs1 firefight more often. How does the laser make AEK better?


It makes any weapon better when you're hip firing, which you do a lot in Close Quarters.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Recognize anyone from OCN here?



Players from OCN in this screenshot:

scutzi128

MisterPWN

Me, fat_jet_dude

llabons

TerrabyteX

crashdummy35

and, Krominator joined us as well, even though he's not on OCN.

Every one here was on ts as well. We where whooping until one of us got PERMABANNED for saying "***". Then we all tried to get banned. End of that server for us.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Recognize anyone from OCN here?
> 
> Players from OCN in this screenshot:
> scutzi128
> MisterPWN
> Me, fat_jet_dude
> llabons
> TerrabyteX
> crashdummy35
> and, Krominator joined us as well, even though he's not on OCN.
> 
> Every one here was on ts as well. We where whooping until one of us got PERMABANNED for saying "***". Then we all tried to get banned. End of that server for us.


what server?

and all ya'll are bastids for playing together now.

"We have too much D3 to play!!!"

*stab

*stab

*stabs one mroe time for good measure.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> foregrip was always good on the AEK, but yes it is even better now. Try a laser or suppressor if you're using it on Close Quarters maps, Heavy Barrel every other map.


this.

laster sight FTW

(better hip firing)

but I prefer the silencer myself, dont wanna show up on that minimap!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> what server?
> *and all ya'll are bastids for playing together now.*
> "We have too much D3 to play!!!"
> *stab
> *stab
> *stabs one mroe time for good measure.


1.0.3. All I have to say. This was the server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/799dbb59-b04d-4ac2-9149-e9faa749d1b4/MOWCLAN-24-7-Kharg-Island-1000-tickets/


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 1.0.3. All I have to say. This was the server: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/799dbb59-b04d-4ac2-9149-e9faa749d1b4/MOWCLAN-24-7-Kharg-Island-1000-tickets/


haven't played on that server before. hmmm

what did the latest patch break?

I didn't read the thread about it because I don't have it, but I hope it's still broken by the time I get my rig back


----------



## pc-illiterate

banned from mowclan for the same reason. this what a month after i started playing. i was even playing 75% of my time on their server. sorry but if im shooting at 1 guy in front of me and someone stabs me in the back, i call ya a *** for stabbing me. i was busy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> this.
> laster sight FTW
> (better hip firing)
> but I prefer the silencer myself, dont wanna show up on that minimap!


The silencer is supposed to get buffed in the next patch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Recognize anyone from OCN here?
> 
> Players from OCN in this screenshot:
> scutzi128
> MisterPWN
> Me, fat_jet_dude
> llabons
> TerrabyteX
> crashdummy35
> and, Krominator joined us as well, even though he's not on OCN.
> 
> Every one here was on ts as well. We where whooping until one of us got PERMABANNED for saying "***". Then we all tried to get banned. End of that server for us.


Lol, that was like one of the worst games I've ever played but it was fun.

Edit: Got an e-mail for a free origin game but I think it has to be either: Dragon Age : Origins; BF:BC2; or, SPORE. Never played any of these is any of them worth getting..?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The silencer is supposed to get buffed in the next patch.


What kind of bluff?


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Lol, that was like one of the worst games I've ever played but it was fun.
> Edit: Got an e-mail for a free origin game but I think it has to be either: Dragon Age : Origins; BF:BC2; or, SPORE. Never played any of these is any of them worth getting..?


get bc2

and i`ll aggresive recon with you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What kind of bluff?


its all rumors so far

but the m16 and m4 will see a nerf if those rumors are true


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Lol, that was like one of the worst games I've ever played but it was fun.
> Edit: Got an e-mail for a free origin game but I think it has to be either: Dragon Age : Origins; BF:BC2; or, SPORE. Never played any of these is any of them worth getting..?


I REALLY liked Dragon Age Origins. If I hadn't played any and I was in your spot that would be an easy choice for me (I have played all 3)


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> its all rumors so far
> but the m16 and m4 will see a nerf if those rumors are true


Yeah, I heard M16 is pretty OP. I'll stick to my trusty AEK-971, which is one of the few guns that have sexy iron sights. It's nice that AEK is still pretty good after going through many bluff/nerf patches.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> get bc2
> and i`ll aggresive recon with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its all rumors so far
> but the m16 and m4 will see a nerf if those rumors are true


Yeah, I think I'll get that one. It's pretty much dead, though, isn't it..?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I REALLY liked Dragon Age Origins. If I hadn't played any and I was in your spot that would be an easy choice for me (I have played all 3)


No online, though. It was gonna be between the BF and DA but, I'm seriously not into "solo" games--I'm lame like that. Never even bothered with Skyrim. Think I'll just try BF:BC2 and see how that goes.

Now if you tell me DA:O is as good as Dead Space 1 or Alan Wake I may have to reconsider. Those games were AMAZING.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What kind of bluff?


Slightly reduced the range bonus added by the heavy barrel on the 5.56mm, 5.45mm, 6.5mm Assault Rifles
Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on 5.56mm, 5.45mm, and 6.5mm weapons: AR, Carbine, and LMG.
Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on the SCAR-H.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/uxoqm/tentative_future_update_balance_changes_and_fixes/


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> No online, though. It was gonna be between the BF and DA but, I'm seriously not into "solo" games--I'm lame like that. Never even bothered with Skyrim. Think I'll just try BF:BC2 and see how that goes.
> Now if you tell me DA:O is as good as Dead Space 1 or Alan Wake I may have to reconsider. Those games were AMAZING.


Well look at what your options here are. Bad Company was sorta meh when I played it. Personally I like BF3 a lot better. Since you have BF3, I don't think you would be playing BC2 that much, but who knows you might. I just view BC2 as _obsolete_ when compared to BF3.

Spore is fun for a while, then gets old. You said you dislike non-online stuff, so this ones out for sure.

DA:O is solo only, but the storyline and game is dang good if you ask me. It is one of the better single player games I have ever played.

So if it were me, it would definitely be DA:O. In your case, BC2 might be just as good being that you aren't a huge fan of single player.

Just my


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll get that one. It's pretty much dead, though, isn't it..?
> No online, though. It was gonna be between the BF and DA but, I'm seriously not into "solo" games--I'm lame like that. Never even bothered with Skyrim. Think I'll just try BF:BC2 and see how that goes.
> Now if you tell me DA:O is as good as Dead Space 1 or Alan Wake I may have to reconsider. Those games were AMAZING.


yes and no.. theres still some decent servers out there and when you want to jump in to have some funs you dont really care about anything else


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Well look at what your options here are. Bad Company was sorta meh when I played it. Personally I like BF3 a lot better. Since you have BF3, I don't think you would be playing BC2 that much, but who knows you might. I just view BC2 as _obsolete_ when compared to BF3.
> Spore is fun for a while, then gets old. You said you dislike non-online stuff, so this ones out for sure.
> DA:O is solo only, but the storyline and game is dang good if you ask me. It is one of the better single player games I have ever played.
> So if it were me, it would definitely be DA:O. In your case, BC2 might be just as good being that you aren't a huge fan of single player.
> Just my


Thanks for the tips.

+1 for you, bro.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> yes and no.. theres still some decent servers out there and when you want to jump in to have some funs you dont really care about anything else


+1


----------



## snoball

Words can not describe my rage.

STOP PUTTING ME WITH SCRUBS!



Time for 24/7 Noshahr TDM HC with Dubstep blasting, rage filled wreckage inbound.


----------



## snoball

So played a few maps went like 2:1 kdr overall. Got 2 or 3 wins. YAY.

Playlist:

Hold Me Close - Flux Pavilion
Rage Valley - Knife Party
Internet Friends - Knife Party
Antidote - Swedish House Mafia/Knfie Party
Invaders Must Die - The Prodigy
Omen - The Prodigy
Thunder - The Prodigy.

I know, I didn't listen entire to dubstep. It surely worked though.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Words can not describe my rage.
> STOP PUTTING ME WITH SCRUBS!
> 
> Time for 24/7 Noshahr TDM HC with Dubstep blasting, rage filled wreckage inbound.


Don't be afraid to switch teams every once in a while.


----------



## IronWill1991

I don't think AEK-971 isn't good as it used to be even on foregrip + heavy barrel. I kept losing firefight against another assaults with guns like L8something and M41A3. I swear my gun would sometimes have terrible recoil even on burst fire while my opponents have laser beam guns. Sometimes they kill me so fast it's almost like they only shot me once. Constantly losing firefight puts me in bad mood and I don't usually play well if I'm in a bad mood. SCAR-L seems to be pretty OP. I got killed by that gun plenty of times.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I don't think AEK-971 isn't good as it used to be even on foregrip + heavy barrel. I kept losing firefight against another assaults with guns like L8something and M41A3. I swear my gun would sometimes have terrible recoil even on burst fire while my opponents have laser beam guns. Sometimes they kill me so fast it's almost like they only shot me once. Constantly losing firefight puts me in bad mood and I don't usually play well if I'm in a bad mood. SCAR-L seems to be pretty OP. I got killed by that gun plenty of times.


I agree that the AEK is not as powerfull as it used to be, it could kill at very long ranges while now it cant.
Anyhow, the AEK is one of the best, if not the best rifle for close engagements, if you are loosing firefights against a scar-l and L85A2 at close range, its entirely your fault, those guns have the slowest rate fo fire, specially compared to the AEK which has one of the fastest, only topped by the FAMAS if im not mistaken.

If you are loosing firefights with the AEK at mid-long range, its because its not where the gun's strength is at.

The Scar-L, isnt OP in my opinion, you may be getting killed alot by it because its a new weapon.
The Scar-L is a very good fully automatic long/Mid range gun, i may say its even better than the AK-74M, but its weak at close range, while the AK-74M is better at close range than the Scar-L.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I agree that the AEK is not as powerfull as it used to be, it could kill at very long ranges while now it cant.
> Anyhow, the AEK is one of the best, if not the best rifle for close engagements, if you are loosing firefights against a scar-l and L85A2 at close range, its entirely your fault, those guns have the slowest rate fo fire, specially compared to the AEK which has one of the fastest, only topped by the FAMAS if im not mistaken.
> *If you are loosing firefights with the AEK at mid-long range,* its because its not where the gun's strength is at.
> The Scar-L, isnt OP in my opinion, you may be getting killed alot by it because its a new weapon.
> The Scar-L is a very good fully automatic long/Mid range gun, i may say its even better than the AK-74M, but its weak at close range, while the AK-74M is better at close range than the Scar-L.


Yep, that's a reason. Most of my losses are mid-range firefights.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys wondering if I could get some help on the FXAA injector here. I've got my settings below. What i'm experiencing is some jagged edges from far off distances. I cant get a pic right now since im at work but its not even close to postAA at high and 2xMSAA. There's pretty good blurr up close with the edges but it seems to be the objects >100m that it starts to get choppy. Its almost as if when you have a set of hand railing like on seine crossing, that some of the rails disappear and the other ones are like thick and others are thin and it just looks bad... Wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of fixing this issue. I'm pretty sure its the fxaa settings and presharpen, not sure what presharpen means...

Right now I'm loving the injector! The colors are SOOO great now! Just need to tighen up some alasing.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


/*======================================================================================
                             "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/
// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FILTER SELECTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect. 
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FXAA SHADER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.9;  // Default: 0.80 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.0250; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0250; // Lower the value for more smoothing
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                PRE_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 0; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
// Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 0.8
#define CoefBlur 2
// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.4
#define Sharpen_val0 1.4
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                BLOOM
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 4 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 0; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 0; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 0; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 0; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                TECHNICOLOR
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define TechniAmount 0.40 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 5.5 // lower values = whitening
// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.9 // 1.00 = Max
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                TONEMAP
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Gamma 1.10
#define Exposure 0.0
#define Saturation 1.4 // use negative values for less saturation. 
#define BlueShift -0.02 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.2 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.02 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                SEPIA
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 1 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in 
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                VIGNETTE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.80 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                POST_SHARPEN
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.098;
/*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                FINAL_LIMITER
------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


----------



## OverClocker55

this game is broken


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> this game is broken


sucks to be you


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yep, that's a reason. Most of my losses are mid-range firefights.


For mid range firefights i strongly suggest M16A3/4, its the best weapon for mid range and its very capable at both long and close range too, making it a very good all around weapon.

Apparently the Aug A3 is also very good at mid range but i have not played with it much, so i cant recommend it myself.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> For mid range firefights i strongly suggest M16A3/4, its the best weapon for mid range and its very capable at both long and close range too, making it a very good all around weapon.
> Apparently the Aug A3 is also very good at mid range but i have not played with it much, so i cant recommend it myself.


I would argue that the SKS is one of the best, if not the best mid-range gun








.


----------



## Stealth Pyros




----------



## Krazee

Aug3 is pretty good. I have tried it out a few rounds and works pretty well. The rate of fire is slower than the F2000.


----------



## Witchdoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> For mid range firefights i strongly suggest M16A3/4, its the best weapon for mid range and its very capable at both long and close range too, making it a very good all around weapon.
> Apparently the Aug A3 is also very good at mid range but i have not played with it much, so i cant recommend it myself.


M416 FTW .................









up to 75M to 85M it is very effective, got a 146M head shot with it once ............ by luck


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> this game is broken
> 
> 
> 
> sucks to be you
Click to expand...

nah i got mw3


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> nah i got mw3


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


Ditto.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> For mid range firefights i strongly suggest M16A3/4, its the best weapon for mid range and its very capable at both long and close range too, making it a very good all around weapon.
> Apparently the Aug A3 is also very good at mid range but i have not played with it much, so i cant recommend it myself.


I unlocked the AN-94 last night and I'm having fun with that. Just need to unlock some add-ons and get a feel for it.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I unlocked the AN-94 last night and I'm having fun with that. Just need to unlock some add-ons and get a feel for it.


HB is a must with the AN-94. It has some crazy bullet spread otherwise.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Witchdoctor*
> 
> M416 FTW .................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up to 75M to 85M it is very effective, got a *146M head shot* with it once ............ by luck


I'd get those all the time with the SKS


----------



## AxemanACL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *archangelabove*
> 
> Looking for some friends to play with.. gets kinda lonely just random servering :/
> Name: Medicaustik


Try the EA 117 servers. There are always a few guys on their teamspeak server. They have a CQ server and a Vanilla/B2K server.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I would argue that the SKS is one of the best, if not the best mid-range gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You may be right, i was talking about rifles for the assault class.

Did you try out the new recon weapons? are they any good?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I unlocked the AN-94 last night and I'm having fun with that. Just need to unlock some add-ons and get a feel for it.


The AN-94 is a BEAST, nothing beats this rifle at long range (for assault).

I use Heavy Barrel & 4X scope on it and i can kill enemies very far away, reliably and quickly. Its also very good at mid range. If you know your encounters will be mostly at mid/long range this is the weapon of choice, it has some big recoil, but once you get used to it, youre good.

As a curiosity, when you pull the trigger, two bullets are fired instead of just one, dealing double damage. Although this does not come into play if you use it in full auto mode (which you shoudnt do, if youre going to use this gun in auto, just choose another gun).

The downside of the AN-94 is that it suffers greatly at close range, so avoid close range engagements as much as possible.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Recognize anyone from OCN here?
> 
> Players from OCN in this screenshot:
> scutzi128
> MisterPWN
> Me, fat_jet_dude
> llabons
> TerrabyteX
> crashdummy35
> and, Krominator joined us as well, even though he's not on OCN.
> 
> Every one here was on ts as well. We where whooping until one of us got PERMABANNED for saying "***". Then we all tried to get banned. End of that server for us.


lool I was there. All you guys either left or got kicked, but I finished out the game on top for my team. Took down the Lttle Bird 3x with the main cannon on tank. After the first 2, he actually was hunting me, but Little Birds are sooo slow, and he just didn't learn









I think I was upwards of 100 ping on that server, you guys should find a more central/west coast one for me next time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I would argue that the SKS is one of the best, if not the best mid-range gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You may be right, i was talking about rifles for the assault class.
> 
> Did you try out the new recon weapons? are they any good?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I unlocked the AN-94 last night and I'm having fun with that. Just need to unlock some add-ons and get a feel for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The AN-94 is a BEAST, nothing beats this rifle at long range (for assault).
> 
> I use Heavy Barrel & 4X scope on it and i can kill enemies very far away, reliably and quickly. Its also very good at mid range. If you know your encounters will be mostly at mid/long range this is the weapon of choice, it has some big recoil, but once you get used to it, youre good.
> 
> As a curiosity, when you pull the trigger, two bullets are fired instead of just one, dealing double damage. Although this does not come into play if you use it in full auto mode (which you shoudnt do, if youre going to use this gun in auto, just choose another gun).
> 
> The downside of the AN-94 is that it suffers greatly at close range, so avoid close range engagements as much as possible.
Click to expand...

AN-94 definitely is beast. Also the new bolt action, JNG-90 (?) is basically the best assault wookie bolt now. 11 rd clip, reloads faster and has less bullet drop. Replaces the trusty m40a5 for the close quarters recon. I'll be looking forward to it when I get the DLC some day haha.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys wondering if I could get some help on the FXAA injector here. I've got my settings below. What i'm experiencing is some jagged edges from far off distances. I cant get a pic right now since im at work but its not even close to postAA at high and 2xMSAA. There's pretty good blurr up close with the edges but it seems to be the objects >100m that it starts to get choppy. Its almost as if when you have a set of hand railing like on seine crossing, that some of the rails disappear and the other ones are like thick and others are thin and it just looks bad... Wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of fixing this issue. I'm pretty sure its the fxaa settings and presharpen, not sure what presharpen means...
> Right now I'm loving the injector! The colors are SOOO great now! Just need to tighen up some alasing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*======================================================================================
> "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
> ======================================================================================*/
> // TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
> // These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FILTER SELECTION
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Comment to deactivate an effect.
> // Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
> #define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
> //#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR
> #define USE_TONEMAP
> //#define USE_SEPIA
> //#define USE_VIGNETTE
> #define USE_POST_SHARPEN
> //#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FXAA SHADER
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
> float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.9;  // Default: 0.80 Raise to increase amount of blur
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.0250; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0250; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PRE_SHARPEN
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> //For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
> bool highQualitySharpen = 0; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
> // Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
> #define Average 0.8
> #define CoefBlur 2
> // Set values of the sharpening amount
> #define SharpenEdge 0.4
> #define Sharpen_val0 1.4
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BLOOM
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
> #define NUM_SAMPLES2 4 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
> float BloomPreset = 0; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
> float BloomThreshold = 0; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> float BloomWidth = 0; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> float BloomPower = 0; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> TECHNICOLOR
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define TechniAmount 0.40 // 1.00 = Max
> #define TechniPower 5.5 // lower values = whitening
> // lower values = stronger channel
> #define redNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
> #define greenNegativeAmount 0.8 // 1.00 = Max
> #define blueNegativeAmount 0.9 // 1.00 = Max
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> TONEMAP
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Gamma 1.10
> #define Exposure 0.0
> #define Saturation 1.4 // use negative values for less saturation.
> #define BlueShift -0.02 // Higher = more blue in image.
> #define Bleach 0.2 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
> #define Defog 0.02 // Strength of Lens Colors.
> #define FogColor float4(0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SEPIA
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
> #define GreyPower 1 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in
> #define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> VIGNETTE
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
> #define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
> #define VignetteRadius 1.00 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
> #define VignetteAmount -0.80 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> POST_SHARPEN
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
> float Sharpen = 0.098;
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FINAL_LIMITER
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
> int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


My 2 cents, disable the FXAA in the injector and just use only the colors; Take your MSAA and AF as high as they'll go in-game; Turn Post AA Off or set it to Low in-game; Tweak your NVIDIA Control Panel for the last few ounces of detail/performance you can squeeze out. Bradley posted screenies with the same issue, it's just the game and certain textures I guess.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> You may be right, i was talking about rifles for the assault class.
> Did you try out the new recon weapons? are they any good?
> The AN-94 is a BEAST, nothing beats this rifle at long range (for assault).
> I use Heavy Barrel & 4X scope on it and i can kill enemies very far away, reliably and quickly. Its also very good at mid range. If you know your encounters will be mostly at mid/long range this is the weapon of choice, it has some big recoil, but once you get used to it, youre good.
> As a curiosity, when you pull the trigger, two bullets are fired instead of just one, dealing double damage. Although this does not come into play if you use it in full auto mode (which you shoudnt do, if youre going to use this gun in auto, just choose another gun).
> The downside of the AN-94 is that it suffers greatly at close range, so avoid close range engagements as much as possible.


I haven't been able to play since the day after a friend bought me premium. I got 2 games in on b2k maps (they were new to me) before I had to hit the sak and all the stuff happened with my computer the next day while I was at work
















I wish i could give you my opinion on them, but I haven't been able to use them yet







.

But, I will opine about the AN-94.

I agree with you guys, it's a beast when it's left on the default firing modes. The double shot burst (w/hb) is almost a OHK when it's a headshot out to about 50m or so. When used correctly in CQB, it's a nasty thing to use (and I love it).

When I'm messing around with guns, and I'm getting my but kicked by the AEK, F2000, or the FAMAS, I break out either the AN-94 or the SKS if I can't get close enough to use the MP7









The bullet spread is odd when using the burst fire. Get into any map with a solid white wall and shoot at it from varying distances with and without the HB and you'll see the strangeness that I'm talking about.


----------



## ruarcs30

When is this going to get included in the game? hehe

http://www.dagbladet.no/2012/06/21/nyheter/usa/vapen/22230516/


----------



## james8

i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone know how to get rid of the blue in the FXAA Injector? I heard someone has and i don't know how it works. Not that i don't mind blue but someone did fixed it. I remember reading a thread about it somewhere in FXAA forums.

Let me know if any of you have achieved disabling the blue effect?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get rid of the blue in the FXAA Injector? I heard someone has and i don't know how it works. Not that i don't mind blue but someone did fixed it. I remember reading a thread about it somewhere in FXAA forums.
> Let me know if any of you have achieved disabling the blue effect?


Wear Gunnars?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.


the G3A3 is a beast too, but I couldn't adjust to it. Different playstyles.

IIMO it's harder to control due to the default full-auto mode ( I hate switching fire modes ). Single shot is BOSS though







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.


G3A3 Seems to be the best weapon for me. I've tried the AN-94. I liked it more on BFBC2.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.


I disagree, i like the G3A3 very much too, but i think the AN-94 is better at long range, of course the G3A3 is good at long range too, just not as good IMO. The G3A3 is just as good at mid range as the AN-94 and its better up close.

just my 2 cents.

BTW: speaking about long range guns, does anyone actually use the L85A2? I like the gun, but i just never use it, i dont see in what situation it fits better than other guns, specially now that we have the Scar-L.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I disagree, i like the G3A3 very much too, but i think the AN-94 is better at long range, of course the G3A3 is good at long range too, just not as good IMO. The G3A3 is just as good at mid range as the AN-94 and its better up close.
> just my 2 cents.
> *BTW: speaking about long range guns, does anyone actually use the L85A2?* I like the gun, but i just never use it, i dont see in what situation it fits better than other guns, specially now that we have the Scar-L.


Yes. It's more accurate than the sks at range, IMO, but is weak as anything.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, i like the G3A3 very much too, but i think the AN-94 is better at long range, of course the G3A3 is good at long range too, just not as good IMO. The G3A3 is just as good at mid range as the AN-94 and its better up close.
> 
> just my 2 cents.
> 
> BTW: speaking about long range guns, does anyone actually use the L85A2? I like the gun, but i just never use it, i dont see in what situation it fits better than other guns, specially now that we have the Scar-L.
Click to expand...

L85 can be decent, it's got good handling and accuracy but the slow rate of fire you will lose out against other guns if you don't absolutely have the jump on someone. Also the bullpup design, you get faster side to side motion while ADS, I think this is true of all the bullpup guns last I heard. So that is a nice little mobility advantage.

G3 vs AN-94, doesn't G3 have a lot more recoil? That seems to be a tradeoff.


----------



## croy

FXAA Injector's fault? this just happened to me for the first time. also Avast detected PnkBstrB.exe and bf3.exe as a threat/malware.


----------



## raptorxrx

Got called a hacker today. I laughed. I was 3-2, and I'm just beginning to understand how to play BF3 after ~6 months. (First video game.)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> L85 can be decent, it's got good handling and accuracy but the slow rate of fire you will lose out against other guns if you don't absolutely have the jump on someone. Also the bullpup design, you get faster side to side motion while ADS, I think this is true of all the bullpup guns last I heard. So that is a nice little mobility advantage.
> G3 vs AN-94, doesn't G3 have a lot more recoil? That seems to be a tradeoff.


The G3 does have more recoil than the AN-94 but does more damage.


----------



## pac0tac0

anyone gotten banned for using realmware?


----------



## Nocturin

delete please.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I won't joke with you anymore. yesh. sorry.
> Just so you know; you are very curt yourself, sir.
> edit: and if you think I'm rude, block me please so you don't see the rest of my rude posts.
> Oh, and to answer your question, there are ways to remove the blue tint, I thought I would let others show you since they have more experience with it, but here:
> FXAA Tips
> if you call "wear gunnars" an attitude, man you've got some thin skin. I'll always waste your time, lover.
> what is realmware?
> edit: researched it, I haven't seen anyone banned for it before


Realmware is a config for your Battlefield 3 controls. Key mapping and more. I had been kicked before for using it. It's just a simple tool to tweak instead of ingame graphics and key bindings too.


----------



## pac0tac0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Realmware is a config for your Battlefield 3 controls. Key mapping and more. I had been kicked before for using it. It's just a simple tool to tweak instead of ingame graphics and key bindings too.


how did you get kicked? in other words how did they know?


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac0tac0*
> 
> how did you get kicked? in other words how did they know?


im wondering this too....


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> For mid range firefights i strongly suggest M16A3/4, its the best weapon for mid range and its very capable at both long and close range too, making it a very good all around weapon.
> Apparently the Aug A3 is also very good at mid range but i have not played with it much, so i cant recommend it myself.


Thanks, I'll start using M16A3. Mid-range firefights are very important to me and I don't have CQ maps.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*JNG-90 Grand Bazar Hardcore 1080p*


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i think the G3A3 beats the AN-94 in all respects.


not at all

the an-94 is by far the most accurate with less recoil for long range shooting... heavy barrel + foregrip gives you an advantage over the g3a3

but the good thing is the damage of the g3.. that's it ..

and the time to kill at long range with the an-94 is lower granted you have good aim


----------



## raptorxrx

Had the *BEST* time on Noshar Canals 64 man TDM. My squad was on the crane, I went 48-3! (Best round I've ever had.) But it never showed up in BattleLog.... The JNG is boss!

The coolest part was my 30 second knife rampage. I had a 6 knife streak in 30 seconds, I wish I was recording. It would be in the top 10 BF3 plays or something.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Had the *BEST* time on Noshar Canals 64 man TDM. My squad was on the crane, I went 48-3! (Best round I've ever had.) But it never showed up in BattleLog.... The JNG is boss!
> The coolest part was my 30 second knife rampage. I had a 6 knife streak in 30 seconds, I wish I was recording. It would be in the top 10 BF3 plays or something.


That knife streak sounds awesome!








Too bad you didn't record, indeed, I would have liked to watch.


----------



## raptorxrx

I had jumped from tower, see one guy right in front. Stab. Than a guy bipoded on crates. Stab. Another guy runs from the side. Stab. One inside of the metal box. I had to shoot him, than stab from the front. Than a guy spawned behind, it was awesome. It made me giddy!







I guess a long day, combined with tired+cool thing=Me goin kookoo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Had the *BEST* time on Noshar Canals 64 man TDM. My squad was on the crane, I went 48-3! (Best round I've ever had.) But it never showed up in BattleLog.... The JNG is boss!
> The coolest part was my 30 second knife rampage. I had a 6 knife streak in 30 seconds, I wish I was recording. It would be in the top 10 BF3 plays or something.


crane campers


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> crane campers


I hate them, no offense to above posters.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I hate them, no offense to above posters.


^ Yeah.....


----------



## raptorxrx

Blah, I need kills for the JNG. Besides, it's _incredibly easy_ to kill people on the crane... With anything but a shotty. It's the only time I camp really.

nVidiaFTW, what's your out take on the Bolt Sniper from the Close Quarters DLC.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> nVidiaFTW, what's your out take on the Bolt Sniper from the Close Quarters DLC.


He doesn't have it(the DLC) because it's no good for camping snipers


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He doesn't have it(the DLC) because it's no good for camping snipers


So much this. Also, I'm broke and haven't bought premium.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Blah, I need kills for the JNG. Besides, it's _incredibly easy_ to kill people on the crane... With anything but a shotty. It's the only time I camp really.
> nVidiaFTW, what's your out take on the Bolt Sniper from the Close Quarters DLC.


He doesn't have the DLC unfortunately, there's still a few key players on here that haven't picked up premium yet, even though we plead with them every day.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> He doesn't have the DLC unfortunately, there's still a few key players on here that haven't picked up premium yet, even though we plead with them every day.


See above.


----------



## Bonn93

Anyone have issues of having the lockon sound being stuck on after deploying ECM, tried getting out of Viper and getting back in and its still there, definately no lock...


----------



## Nocturin

Have fun guys! I'd join up on TS and watch a stream, but my current computer can't even do that

Code:



Code:


>.<


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac0tac0*
> 
> anyone gotten banned for using realmware?


I always used the Stand Alone and Borderless and never had any issues. Just waiting on the coming update/fix to both to get back into them.


----------



## snoball

I don't know what it is with this game but the more I play the more I want to beat small children to death.

^^^^TOS Violation? lol

But yes, losses galore, never revived unless it is 100% assured I will instantly die again. I don't know why but at ~150 hours played of every FPS I've ever played the game becomes incredibly frustrating. I'll be Skyriming now I think...


----------



## Mr.Pie

I picked up premium for $42







2 days ago.
Just need to finish moving house and rebuild my rig so I can finally play again


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun guys! I'd join up on TS and watch a stream, but my current computer can't even do that
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> >.<


So what is happening with that, is Antec just not replacing any of your stuff?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> ^^^^TOS Violation? lol


How?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How?


IDK violence towards small children lolz.


----------



## IronWill1991

I hate admin/clan abuse. At KGB 1000 ticket Grand Bazaar server, someone left the tank near A facing B at the little alleyway. So I got in and kill some guys. After a minute, midnight0213, my squadmate, used @kill command to kill me, so he can take the tank. I don't see anybody repairing the tank. His profile here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/midnight0213/stats/256150481/
He may have great K/D, SPM, and star 100, but he's just a scrub to me if he use commands. I don't think he told me to get off the tank at the chat. But the tank was sitting there for a minute and I can't leave vehicles unattended.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> IDK violence towards small children lolz.


Ah. You were referring to your own post. Also, had the best game, shot down 4 choppers or so, barely missed some, and headshotted the same guy out of a chopper twice. Then it went to hell.


----------



## OverClocker55

So BF3 is for noobs. Its been verified by my crew- Loading Swag... ████████████████ 100% Complete.


----------



## MacG32




----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> So what is happening with that, is Antec just not replacing any of your stuff?


It got more complicated today, I'lve got write a detailed update for the thread tomorrow, it'll clue you in more than a brief thing here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So BF3 is for noobs. Its been verified by my crew- Loading Swag... ████████████████ 100% Complete.










































































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MacG32*












Get 'em!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Oh. My. God.

Spas-12 + slugs is AMAAAAAZZING. I tried slugs on the 870 a long time ago and didn't like it, but after seeing Lvlcap's review on the spas-12 where he said it's best with slugs I tried it out, and this is what happened.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35524433/1/373886055/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35523563/1/373886055/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I think 870 with slugs is awesome. Usually 1 shot 1 kill in HC....

Well I'm experimenting with FXAA injector. This is what I've got so far. Any help would be greatly appreciated


Spoiler: Code



/*======================================================================================
"USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
======================================================================================*/

// TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
// These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results

/*

FILTER SELECTION

*/
// Comment to deactivate an effect.
// Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
#define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
#define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
//#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
#define USE_TECHNICOLOR
#define USE_TONEMAP
//#define USE_SEPIA
//#define USE_VIGNETTE
#define USE_POST_SHARPEN
//#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER

/*

FXAA SHADER

*/
// Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
float fxaaQualitySubpix = 4.2; // Default: 0.80 Raise to increase amount of blur
float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.0200; // Lower the value for more smoothing
float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0100; // Lower the value for more smoothing

/*

PRE_SHARPEN

*/
//For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
bool highQualitySharpen = 0; //0 = Disable | 1 = Enable

// Set values to calculate the amount of AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
#define Average 1.0
#define CoefBlur 1.0

// Set values of the sharpening amount
#define SharpenEdge 0.9
#define Sharpen_val0 1.3

/*

BLOOM

*/
// Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high! 4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
#define NUM_SAMPLES2 4 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
float BloomPreset = 0; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
float BloomThreshold = 0; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomWidth = 0; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
float BloomPower = 0; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)

/*

TECHNICOLOR

*/
#define TechniAmount 0.40 // 1.00 = Max
#define TechniPower 6.5 // lower values = whitening

// lower values = stronger channel
#define redNegativeAmount 0.6 // 1.00 = Max
#define greenNegativeAmount 0.6 // 1.00 = Max
#define blueNegativeAmount 0.75 // 1.00 = Max

/*

TONEMAP

*/
#define Gamma 1.0
#define Exposure 0.0
#define Saturation 1.7 // use negative values for less saturation.
#define BlueShift -0.02 // Higher = more blue in image.
#define Bleach 0.2 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
#define Defog 0.02 // Strength of Lens Colors.
#define FogColor float4(0.0, 0.0, 0.0, 0.0) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.

/*

SEPIA

*/
#define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
#define GreyPower 1 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in
#define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in

/*

VIGNETTE

*/
// Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
#define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
#define VignetteRadius 1.00 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
#define VignetteAmount -0.80 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.

/*

POST_SHARPEN

*/
// Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
float Sharpen = 0.000;

/*

FINAL_LIMITER

*/
// Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;

Before:

After:




Looking good so far. I wish I could get less jaggy edges far away and stop them from disappearing.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I think 870 with slugs is awesome. Usually 1 shot 1 kill in HC....


Lol pretty much anything is 1 shot kill in HC. It's almost always 1 shot kill even in normal too as long as you go for headshots past 15m


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
iam running an eight core pc,bf3 uses 6 cores,can i put punkbuster to run on the other two please?
and could i tell bf3 to not run of core one and two as i think they have to do background tasks too please?


----------



## sollaris

Are people still playing this game? ...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sollaris*
> 
> Are people still playing this game? ...


Yes, it's still a fun game. If you are here to insult instead of talking about BF3 then leave.


----------



## sollaris

Quote:


> Quote:
> Yes, it's still a fun game. If you are here to insult instead of talking about BF3 then leave.


i dont mean to insult but the last few times i searched for a game i had very few servers online, i figure peopled got bored...


----------



## IronWill1991

Well, according to this site, there are plenty of people still playing.
http://bf3stats.com/


----------



## carmas

It is still quite popular, and I guess you play on European servers like I do.
Actually I think after CQ came out a good number of players that left BF3 started playing again.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Yea, I see ALOT fewer players playing this game. I think the slow bullet speed and constant LAG is so much of an issue that it's really Po'ing people to the point of not playing. I stopped playing for quite awhile till they came out with this recent patch.

I personally see a few huge issues that still keep players away. Bullet speed and lag...still. I haven;t had enough time to do a frame by frame count and calculating out bullet speed but i'm told its around a paintball speed, for assult rifles. So instead of the M16/M4 being around 3000-3300FPS its more like 400-600fps. I have to lead a player SOOO much to kill him when running across my screen.
Plus you've got the normal, run behind a corner while getting shot at, die 2 seconds later after ducking behind the corner, laying prone, dying 2-3seconds after prone from when you were standing... Just issues like that really deturs players from playing this game. It's issues like this that we haven't really faced that much before bf3 and I guess its just something you have to get used to in order to play the game. You have to realize that half the time you die its not because of poor skill or game tactics but more due to lag and poor coding in the game.
Before the fun issue before the patch, I haven't noticed it much, but you could continue to fire while reloading some weapons. So you'd see an enemy reloading, but he was just constantly firing. Just stuff like that really lessens the playability of the game. Oh and I just remember, fall damage of almost any distance. 5ft, jumping over rocks, things like that. And especially jumping into water. Water is no different than ground in the game. Jump 10ft into water, dead.

Unfortunately stuff like this isn't really addressed by dice/ea as a game issue and thus hasn't been fixed. I don't know if they just flat out don't care or they're unaware of it, however, even if you played the game for 1 hour. You'd realize all these issues...

Its the sacrifice you have to make to play this game.


----------



## frigger

Is it worth getting back into BF3?

I stopped playing about 4 months ago and all these patches and the new DLC content is tempting.....


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frigger*
> 
> Is it worth getting back into BF3?
> 
> I stopped playing about 4 months ago and all these patches and the new DLC content is tempting.....


no


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> no


Call of Duty fanboys are not allowed in this thread. Please leave lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> Call of Duty fanboys are not allowed in this thread. Please leave lol
Click to expand...

im not a call of bootie fan boy


----------



## svaalbard

Heres a video of the weapons added by the CQ expansion:




For anyone still on the fence, I'd definitely buy it. Its super fast paced, super high SPM, and the maps are overall pretty good (Ziba Tower is my favorite).


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The only reason I'll probably still play bf3 is close quarters. If servers allow explosives I'll be throughally disappointed. M320 spammed 24/7. Hopefully not though...


----------



## sollaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea, I see ALOT fewer players playing this game. I think the slow bullet speed and constant LAG is so much of an issue that it's really Po'ing people to the point of not playing. I stopped playing for quite awhile till they came out with this recent patch.
> I personally see a few huge issues that still keep players away. Bullet speed and lag...still. I haven;t had enough time to do a frame by frame count and calculating out bullet speed but i'm told its around a paintball speed, for assult rifles. So instead of the M16/M4 being around 3000-3300FPS its more like 400-600fps. I have to lead a player SOOO much to kill him when running across my screen.
> Plus you've got the normal, run behind a corner while getting shot at, die 2 seconds later after ducking behind the corner, laying prone, dying 2-3seconds after prone from when you were standing... Just issues like that really deturs players from playing this game. It's issues like this that we haven't really faced that much before bf3 and I guess its just something you have to get used to in order to play the game. You have to realize that half the time you die its not because of poor skill or game tactics but more due to lag and poor coding in the game.
> Before the fun issue before the patch, I haven't noticed it much, but you could continue to fire while reloading some weapons. So you'd see an enemy reloading, but he was just constantly firing. Just stuff like that really lessens the playability of the game. Oh and I just remember, fall damage of almost any distance. 5ft, jumping over rocks, things like that. And especially jumping into water. Water is no different than ground in the game. Jump 10ft into water, dead.
> Unfortunately stuff like this isn't really addressed by dice/ea as a game issue and thus hasn't been fixed. I don't know if they just flat out don't care or they're unaware of it, however, even if you played the game for 1 hour. You'd realize all these issues...
> Its the sacrifice you have to make to play this game.


This is what i wanted to write when i asked if people stiil played the game but i didnt have the patience to write down all the stupid **** that the developers dont/wont fix and i dont plan on spending any more money on something thats not enjoyable (at least for me) i have a group of friends with whom i used to play and we just reverted back to bc2 it isnt much better but at least most of the cheaters/hackers moved to the newer game. until they make a solid game, probably bf5 when they realise they cant screw people over indefinetly i'll get back into battlefield, till then i'll just play my strategy games.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> im not a call of bootie fan boy


Least you could do is explain why you think it is not worth it to play Battlefield 3.

Personally I say YES, it has an amazing gameplay mechanics and graphics, and it is probably the best first person shooter you can play as of TODAY. There is nothing else as a FPS gamer which entertains me more than Battlefield 3.

DayZ is right after Battlefield 3, but not comparable due to different game styles.


----------



## grunion

So I tried some solo heliwhoring last night, switch seats launch tv missile>blow up>try again>blow up>try again>blow up>did not try again....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Had the *BEST* time on Noshar Canals 64 man TDM. My squad was on the crane, I went 48-3! (Best round I've ever had.) But it never showed up in BattleLog.... The JNG is boss!
> 
> The coolest part was my 30 second knife rampage. I had a 6 knife streak in 30 seconds, I wish I was recording. It would be in the top 10 BF3 plays or something.


Awesome. Everyone once in a great while it seems like I have some epic moments in the game, the montage worthy ones. Those crane snipers are so silly, I always tell my team to notify me of crane snipers (and they never do), because as long as they aren't up there, I don't have to worry about them. As soon as one gets up there, it becomes my mini mission to take them down. Usually they are pretty easy to kill, and its much easier to not worry about someone sniping you and just concentrate on the ground. Same thing with Kharg island roof snipers they can be a much bigger pain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I don't know what it is with this game but the more I play the more I want to beat small children to death.
> 
> ^^^^TOS Violation? lol
> 
> But yes, losses galore, never revived unless it is 100% assured I will instantly die again. I don't know why but at ~150 hours played of every FPS I've ever played the game becomes incredibly frustrating. I'll be Skyriming now I think...


This game does that. Also you might need this for Skyrim, http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/18388


----------



## snoball

LOL at the Mod. Nice one! Won't be needing it though. I had some mods on last time I played it, must track them down. PM me some good ones if you know any, don't post here since it is BF3 thread









Feeling the need to make a BF3 related post since above is


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Here is the injector: http://www.2shared.com/file/6PkaqZ3Z/BF3_FXAA_DX1011v5.html
> And I use this injFX_Settings.h. Right Click > Edit > Pasta this in.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Code
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /*======================================================================================
> "USER" ADJUSTABLE SETTINGS
> ======================================================================================*/
> // TODO: Normalize values to be on a human range scale, whole numbers prefered, decimals usable for micro adjustments
> // These values should have min/max limit checks included in their functions, so that the end user doesn't get crazy results
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FILTER SELECTION
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Comment to deactivate an effect.
> // Example: To disable the tonemap effect, use // in front of #define USE_TONEMAP
> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
> #define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
> //#define USE_BLOOM *NOT WORKING
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR
> #define USE_TONEMAP
> //#define USE_SEPIA
> //#define USE_VIGNETTE
> #define USE_POST_SHARPEN
> //#define USE_FINAL_LIMITER
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FXAA SHADER
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
> float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25;  // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PRE_SHARPEN
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> //For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
> bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable  | 1 = Enable
> // Set values to calculate the amount of  AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
> #define Average 0.6
> #define CoefBlur 1.5
> // Set values of the sharpening amount
> #define SharpenEdge 0.18
> #define Sharpen_val0 0.9
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> BLOOM
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Number of samples per pixel taken for the Bloom effect. Don't set it to high!  4 = 25spp, 8 = 81spp, 16 = 289spp
> #define NUM_SAMPLES2 8 // Must be set with a value dividable by 2
> float BloomPreset = 3.5; // Disabled = 0 (Valid Preset Values = 1 to 9) Preset value 1 to 9 takes control over the next 3 settings.
> float BloomThreshold = 3.5; // The min. level at which the effect starts (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> float BloomWidth = 3.5; // Sets the width of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> float BloomPower = 3.5; // The power of the effect (Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning)
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> TECHNICOLOR
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define TechniAmount 0.01 // 1.00 = Max
> #define TechniPower 4.50 // lower values = whitening
> // lower values = stronger channel
> #define redNegativeAmount 0.89 // 1.00 = Max
> #define greenNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
> #define blueNegativeAmount 0.95 // 1.00 = Max
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> TONEMAP
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Gamma 1.10
> #define Exposure 0.00
> #define Saturation 1.5 // use negative values for less saturation.
> #define BlueShift 0.0 // Higher = more blue in image.
> #define Bleach 0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
> #define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
> #define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> SEPIA
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> #define Earthyellow // Color Tone, available tones can be seen in ColorTones.PNG (Do not use spaces in the name!)
> #define GreyPower 2 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the grey color you wish to blend in
> #define SepiaPower 0 //(Valid Values = 1 to 9, use decimals for finetuning), defines how much of the color tone you wish to blend in
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> VIGNETTE
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Vignette effect, process by which there is loss in clarity towards the corners and sides of the image, like a picture frame
> #define VignetteCenter float2(0.500, 0.500) // Center of screen for effect.
> #define VignetteRadius 0.65 // lower values = stronger radial effect from center
> #define VignetteAmount -0.65 // Strength of black. -2.00 = Max Black, 1.00 = Max White.
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> POST_SHARPEN
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
> float Sharpen = 0.025;
> /*------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FINAL_LIMITER
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------*/
> // Controls the strenght of the limiter. 1.000 for default setting
> int LimiterStrenght = 1.000;


Game looks awesome with these settings, ta^^


----------



## Blackout621

GUYSSS help me







I've installed the latest drivers and everything and when I start up BF3, it takes me to Battlelog and the game doesn't start.. and the options to play are all grayed out!


----------



## Faster_is_better

delete


----------



## Faster_is_better

@sno
lol chipmunk voice made that vid hilarious








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> GUYSSS help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed the latest drivers and everything and when I start up BF3, it takes me to Battlelog and the game doesn't start.. and the options to play are all grayed out!


Is Origin running? have a screenshot of the greyed out?

Maybe you need to update your browser plugin?

(woops double post)


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> @sno
> lol chipmunk voice made that vid hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Origin running? have a screenshot of the greyed out?
> Maybe you need to update your browser plugin?
> (woops double post)


I think it is. How can I check?

And when I start up BF3, origin closes and the home screen of battlelog comes up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> @sno
> lol chipmunk voice made that vid hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Origin running? have a screenshot of the greyed out?
> Maybe you need to update your browser plugin?
> (woops double post)
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is. How can I check?
> 
> And when I start up BF3, origin closes and the home screen of battlelog comes up.
Click to expand...

Open up task manager, and look for bf3.exe, or origin.exe Or look down in your task bar icons, bottom right should be a little orange "O" if origin is on.

That is how it should work, select a game, and when it joins the game Origin should pop up saying "Launching BF3" for a few seconds, then that disapears, and BF3 should start loading.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Open up task manager, and look for bf3.exe, or origin.exe Or look down in your task bar icons, bottom right should be a little orange "O" if origin is on.
> That is how it should work, select a game, and when it joins the game Origin should pop up saying "Launching BF3" for a few seconds, then that disapears, and BF3 should start loading.


Origin is on, Battlefield 3 isn't. It goes to launching BF3 for a few seconds, closes, then opens up Battlelog and nothing happens. Still no bf3.exe.

EDIT: Does anything change since I have a Russian copy of BF3?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Origin is on, Battlefield 3 isn't. It goes to launching BF3 for a few seconds, closes, then opens up Battlelog and nothing happens. Still no bf3.exe.
> EDIT: Does anything change since I have a Russian copy of BF3?


\

Have you recently applied or removed the FXAA Injector? Sometimes when I do this the game breaks.

In Origin right click the game and repair install.


----------



## Iching

I took a break from bf3 for a month and just started playing. I also grabbed Premium for 43 dollars. It is a fun game. It helps not be serious about it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I took a long break from BF3 to play DayZ, then I came back to it a little before Premium came out and have been playing since. Just yesterday though I got back on DayZ and they have updated quite a lot, so I might pick that up again.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> \
> Have you recently applied or removed the FXAA Injector? Sometimes when I do this the game breaks.
> In Origin right click the game and repair install.


Nope, and already did.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> this game is broken


It is. They still haven't fixed the issue where objects are rendered larger than they appear this is brutal in a fps trying to shoot just past debris only to have it hit invisible walls. They haven't fixed the bug where the comma rose keeps popping up and yes I know there is a workaround for this. They cater to premium members now double xp only for premiums lol. They marketed premium so heavily w/e though they are a business


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> The only reason I'll probably still play bf3 is close quarters. If servers allow explosives I'll be throughally disappointed. M320 spammed 24/7. Hopefully not though...


I played between 15-20 hours of CQ maps server sizes range from 16-32 players and explosives are not a problem except for people planting c4 on the flags. Its mostly shotguns, AEK, shotguns, F2000, Famas and any other high RPM weapons people are using. It gets too hectic to spam RPG's and M320's and since the spawns are completely random (you cant spawn at a flag) most people end up getting shot in the back due to the spawn system.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So CQ is available for us non premium members when? Monday?


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I think the spawn system is the game's worst issue and has been since launch. I like to play TDM but the spawn kills are out of control. I have literally spawned is the exact same spot as an enemy, like spawned on the enemy (or enemy spawn on me) multiple times. I used to play COD and I never once saw an enemy spawn and very rarely saw team mates spawn. It seemed clear that they had programmed a rule preventing a player from spawning within another players FOV...simple and logical. CODMW...1 used a fully dynamic spawn system, so you could spawn anywhere on a map, unlike BF3's fixed/limited spawn locations which is at the heart of the problem. Its simply an inferior and antiquated system that negatively impacts gameplay. It was isolated to TMD but it now effects CQ as you have to random spawn if you don't have a squad mate to spawn on.

Don't get me wrong, imo BF3>COD...the spawn system just sucks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> this game is broken
> 
> 
> 
> It is. They still haven't fixed the issue where objects are rendered larger than they appear this is brutal in a fps trying to shoot just past debris only to have it hit invisible walls. They haven't fixed the bug where the comma rose keeps popping up and yes I know there is a workaround for this. They cater to premium members now double xp only for premiums lol. They marketed premium so heavily w/e though they are a business
Click to expand...

The blinking comma rose isn't to bad, just a quick escape key press fixes that one, but the revive to Menu screen, that one sucks. No simple fix for that one, you just have to die again. Its possible to suicide if you still have a nade at least, I had to do that today already, but I hadn't seen the problem for quite a while since today.

Maybe I should put a tutorial for how to get out of the menu bug lool (Youtube probably already has one come to think of it...)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So CQ is available for us non premium members when? Monday?


I think it will be available on Tuesday for non premium members


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sollaris*
> 
> This is what i wanted to write when i asked if people stiil played the game but i didnt have the patience to write down all the stupid **** that the developers dont/wont fix and i dont plan on spending any more money on something thats not enjoyable (at least for me) i have a group of friends with whom i used to play and we just reverted back to bc2 it isnt much better but at least most of the cheaters/hackers moved to the newer game. until they make a solid game, probably bf5 when they realise they cant screw people over indefinetly i'll get back into battlefield, till then i'll just play my strategy games.


the bugs arent getting fixed and wont. ea just keep pushing dice to finish the money making dlc content.
they dont care that they are screwing people over and never will. i'll bet the majority of bf3 players are new to the bf series period. THOSE are the main people buying premium. i'll also bet the majority of those are kids spending mommy's money (dad's money) on premium and then calling the premium haters whiners.
anyone that actually likes playing fps games, played previous bf games, and uses their own money, are *****ing on the battlefield forums about pushing premium and NOT giving a damned about the core game or the original fan base. they arent going to fix it until people stop giving ea money and demand they fix the game and give us what we were promised and paid for.

/endrant


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The blinking comma rose isn't to bad, just a quick escape key press fixes that one, but the revive to Menu screen, that one sucks. No simple fix for that one, you just have to die again. Its possible to suicide if you still have a nade at least, I had to do that today already, but I hadn't seen the problem for quite a while since today.
> Maybe I should put a tutorial for how to get out of the menu bug lool (Youtube probably already has one come to think of it...)


I stated there was a workaround for it in my post


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> The only reason I'll probably still play bf3 is close quarters. If servers allow explosives I'll be throughally disappointed. M320 spammed 24/7. Hopefully not though...


There isn't much m320 at all. There's no stupid choke points on metro so there's no where to just sit and spam them, you have to actually aim at people, which is a lot easier with a gun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> I think the spawn system is the game's worst issue and has been since launch. I like to play TDM but the spawn kills are out of control. I have literally spawned is the exact same spot as an enemy, like spawned on the enemy (or enemy spawn on me) multiple times. I used to play COD and I never once saw an enemy spawn and very rarely saw team mates spawn. It seemed clear that they had programmed a rule preventing a player from spawning within another players FOV...simple and logical. CODMW...1 used a fully dynamic spawn system, so you could spawn anywhere on a map, unlike BF3's fixed/limited spawn locations which is at the heart of the problem. Its simply an inferior and antiquated system that negatively impacts gameplay. It was isolated to TMD but it now effects CQ as you have to random spawn if you don't have a squad mate to spawn on.
> Don't get me wrong, imo BF3>COD...the spawn system just sucks.


TDM maps were made for 32 people, CQ maps for 16 (imo you need at LEAST 24 people for a good game, I usually play 32), if you play with more people than can fit on a map you're just asking for spawn system problems.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the bugs arent getting fixed and wont. ea just keep pushing dice to finish the money making dlc content.
> they dont care that they are screwing people over and never will. i'll bet the majority of bf3 players are new to the bf series period. THOSE are the main people buying premium. i'll also bet the majority of those are kids spending mommy's money (dad's money) on premium and then calling the premium haters whiners.
> anyone that actually likes playing fps games, played previous bf games, and uses their own money, are *****ing on the battlefield forums about pushing premium and NOT giving a damned about the core game or the original fan base. they arent going to fix it until people stop giving ea money and demand they fix the game and give us what we were promised and paid for.
> /endrant


I played Codename Eagle, then BF1942 and all the PC BF games after it without fail, with BF3 being my absolute favourite (favourite FPS of all time as well). I was disappointed when Premium was announced with the £39.99 price tag but then I realised that BF3 was indeed my favourite FPS of all time, that I'll want all the DLC anyway and that buying it separately would cost more and delay my experience of it unnecessarily. At that point, in went my PayPal details and Premium was mine - and with my own money as well (I'm 25)!









Whilst I agree fixing bugs should always be a priority over more milking, all we can do is hope DICE prioritise the bug fixing a bit. I do admit that besides the "revive to menu" bug, I see no other bugs in BF3 (that bother me at all or that I notice, at least). Just remember that Premium is just a bundle package for the DLC and the DLC, like in the old days we called "expansions", are nothing new to the series as something we pay for extra beyond the original game (e.g. BF2 had Special Forces as well as the two smaller expansions, none free).

Just thought I'd interject by saying that Premium members are not only 13 year old CoD kids who never saw a BF game before BF3 and who got mummy and daddy to pay for Premium.


----------



## raptorxrx

I hate the old, it's a kid, he doesn't pay for his stuff. I work my ass off for my gear, Mommy and Daddy just make me save a third of anything I earn, treat me like an employee if I work for them and see any and all receipts of all online orders I make.

*Is there a way to go back to the old knife? I liked it better.
*


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> Spas-12 + slugs is AMAAAAAZZING. I tried slugs on the 870 a long time ago and didn't like it, but after seeing Lvlcap's review on the spas-12 where he said it's best with slugs I tried it out, and this is what happened.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35524433/1/373886055/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35523563/1/373886055/


Nice job.

You ain't kidding. It's pretty good. Not the best but, I'm using a crap Microsoft mouse since my RAT 3 died. Only thing is you have to be dead on that first shot or an AEK/F2000 will rip you a new one.


----------



## Blackout621

So no one can help me?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So no one can help me?


Russian copy, might be the problem? You might have to get on the chat support, or even google it "russian bf3 doesn't launch", dunno :/

Edit: Try enabling cloud storage for the game, In Origin.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> GUYSSS help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've installed the latest drivers and everything and when I start up BF3, it takes me to Battlelog and the game doesn't start.. and the options to play are all grayed out!


Chat support. Or have them call you back.

If you already tried a repair install, those are your best options.

Out of the 3 times I've had support call me back, I got absolutely excellent service 2 times--once the lady sounded as if she was just tired of life all together...









Worth a shot. Good luck, bro.


----------



## tango bango

So how is BF3 close quarters. Is it worth paying for. I only want close quarters. Please be honest and fare.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So how is BF3 close quarters. Is it worth paying for. I only want close quarters. Please be honest and fare.


If you like close quarters infantry gameplay, yes, it is very fun. If you're a vehicle whore or you just play conquest air maps 24/7, then no, you probably wont like it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you like close quarters infantry gameplay, yes, it is very fun. If you're a vehicle whore or you just play conquest air maps 24/7, then no, you probably wont like it.


Yeah, close quarters maps are great maps for assault class. I don't like playing big open maps as an assault because I hate hiding from the tanks being useless.


----------



## VettePilot

So the remaining game servers near me have resorted to the idea that if you are good then you must be a hacker. I have been banned from 6 servers because I killed the worthless admins too much. This game has become worse than COD in that respect. People can not handle the fact that you may be better then they are or just plain have a better connection than they do. I have bad games and good games, and now everytime I am having a really good game I sit and wait for the hacker comments to come flooding in. It is pathetic. I wish there was a really good solid run erver near me in CA that I could play in that I would not have to deal with this but I have not found it yet. I was asked to join a Clan in one popular server one day by an admin and the next day I was banned by another becuase he got mad that I killed him 11 times. Has anyone else been dealig with this sort of thing?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys have not played BF3 for some time but does this Player seem legit? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/nXs-Proof/stats/297052264/


----------



## james8

^stats are quite high, he has less hours than most lvl 100 colonels i know though so a bit suspicious. he's probably just a typical M16A3 n00b with no life though







too many of those in game sadly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^stats are quite high, he has less hours than most lvl 100 colonels i know though so a bit suspicious. he's probably just a typical M16A3 n00b with no life though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many of those in game sadly.


M16A4 + TDM Canals only. Also i played a lot of different payers and this guy was harder to kill and in a 200 Kill game he had 96 alone for the team and 11 deaths. I know good player dont just take u down with pure aim skill. This is all this guy did, would kill u the moment he could see you even though he was fighting 5 other guys.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys have not played BF3 for some time but does this Player seem legit? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/nXs-Proof/stats/297052264/


Legit.


----------



## Fr0sty

the guns i used to love sucks.. yet the m16a3 is still easy mode.. but then again i can blame myself not having played in a while

mediccore field 3

aka m16a3 field

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I hate the old, it's a kid, he doesn't pay for his stuff. I work my ass off for my gear, Mommy and Daddy just make me save a third of anything I earn, treat me like an employee if I work for them and see any and all receipts of all online orders I make.
> *Is there a way to go back to the old knife? I liked it better.
> *


gotta stick with your box cutter


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> the guns i used to love sucks.. yet the m16a3 is still easy mode.. but then again i can blame myself not having played in a while
> mediccore field 3
> aka m16a3 field


All guns are easy mode if you're good. M16a3 isn't even that good. It's decent at all ranges but it's not the best at any. I don't even use it anymore, I pick a gun that's better depending on the map, aek for close range, aug/scar-l/l85 for medium-long range.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> M16A4 + TDM Canals only. Also i played a lot of different payers and this guy was harder to kill and in a 200 Kill game he had 96 alone for the team and 11 deaths. I know good player dont just take u down with pure aim skill. This is all this guy did, would kill u the moment he could see you even though he was fighting 5 other guys.


A4 or A3? because one is pro burst mode the other is ezi autofire super accurate super fast reload super fast fire no recoil...









anyway that last part you describe seems to make me think that he got aimbot, wallhack, and paid for them.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> A4 or A3? because one is pro burst mode the other is ezi autofire super accurate super fast reload super fast fire no recoil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway that last part you describe seems to make me think that he got aimbot, wallhack, and paid for them.


We will see how much of a nerf the M16a3 and the M4a1 get in the next patch.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> We will see how much of a nerf the M16a3 and the M4a1 get in the next patch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> A4 or A3? because one is pro burst mode the other is ezi autofire super accurate super fast reload super fast fire no recoil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway that last part you describe seems to make me think that he got aimbot, wallhack, and paid for them.


See:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> All guns are easy mode if you're good. M16a3 isn't even that good. It's decent at all ranges but it's not the best at any. I don't even use it anymore, I pick a gun that's better depending on the map, aek for close range, aug/scar-l/l85 for medium-long range.


There are more accurate guns, there are guns with less recoil(recoil doesn't even matter, it's all easy to control except on heavy lmgs). The only thing it does better than any gun is versatility and reload speed.


----------



## james8

^to all the pros with expensive mouse who can control recoil that is all that matters. i think the A3 is getting nerfed on reload time.
not trying to reject TheYonderGod's claim but whenever i'm in a slump i can always trust the A3 to make my KDR positive. it's just so easy when i use it that i avoid it for a challenge. i'm still embarrassed that it's among my top 5, guess i used it too much when i wasn't a colonel.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^to all the pros with expensive mouse who can control recoil that is all that matters. i think the A3 is getting nerfed on reload time.
> not trying to reject TheYonderGod's claim but whenever i'm in a slump i can always trust the A3 to make my KDR positive. it's just so easy when i use it that i avoid it for a challenge. i'm still embarrassed that it's among my top 5, guess i used it too much when i wasn't a colonel.


You don't need an expensive mouse, tbh the only major difference between going from my crappy $5 mouse to my deathadder was that the buttons were starting to not work sometimes on my my old one.


----------



## Bluemustang

Ok *** is up with all the respawn bugs. Very often when respawned I end up with either a missing aiming reticle or completely missin gun. And just now I had the strangest respawn bug, I was respawned but still had the squad spawn and item selection menu up but I couldnt move since it was up.

And another bug that's been bugging me, I thought if you held down E you couldnt be respawned? Well it don't work, im tired of being respawned only to instantly be killed 3 times in a row.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> See:
> There are more accurate guns, there are guns with less recoil(recoil doesn't even matter, it's all easy to control except on heavy lmgs). The only thing it does better than any gun is versatility and reload speed.


if i only play support most of the time then im screwed since lmg's have tons of recoil


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if i only play support most of the time then im screwed since lmg's have tons of recoil


Really? Did Dice nerf LMGs? Couple months ago I can mow down multiple guys with PKP.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you like close quarters infantry gameplay, yes, it is very fun. If you're a vehicle whore or you just play conquest air maps 24/7, then no, you probably wont like it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yeah, close quarters maps are great maps for assault class. I don't like playing big open maps as an assault because I hate hiding from the tanks being useless.


Yeah, I play metro pretty much 24/7. Thats why I'm interested in the close quarters map. Sound like its what I'm looking for.

Thanks


----------



## Bluemustang

I've been getting "Game Disconnected timout" disconnects at least once an hour, anyone know whats the deal?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Really? Did Dice nerf LMGs? Couple months ago I can mow down multiple guys with PKP.


Almost all of the lmg's had an initial recoil penalty added to them when they added the suppression buff in the March patch. When the next patch comes out they are supposed to buff LMG's


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You don't need an expensive mouse, tbh the only major difference between going from my crappy $5 mouse to my deathadder was that the buttons were starting to not work sometimes on my my old one.


I disagree with this. If I didn't have the mouse I have I'd be half the sniper I am. This is mainly due to the precision aim.


----------



## 66racer

I went from a logitech mx518 to the corsair m60 and noticed it on bf3 for sure, that said the mx518 was a good mouse in its day too so a $5 mouse to a higher end one would play a lot smoother in bf3. I think it was from the higher refresh rate since I dont go over 2200dpi on foot and 3500dpi in vehicle.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys have not played BF3 for some time but does this Player seem legit? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/nXs-Proof/stats/297052264/


Looks legit to me, bro. His top gun has more kills than my top 5 combined. But, he has Battleduty Modern Quarters 3 Premium Elite so he could've reset his stats. No telling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So the remaining game servers near me have resorted to the idea that if you are good then you must be a hacker. I have been banned from 6 servers because I killed the worthless admins too much. This game has become worse than COD in that respect. People can not handle the fact that you may be better then they are or just plain have a better connection than they do. I have bad games and good games, and now everytime I am having a really good game I sit and wait for the hacker comments to come flooding in. It is pathetic. I wish there was a really good solid run erver near me in CA that I could play in that I would not have to deal with this but I have not found it yet. I was asked to join a Clan in one popular server one day by an admin and the next day I was banned by another becuase he got mad that I killed him 11 times. Has anyone else been dealig with this sort of thing?


I think this is something that's just kind of becoming the "norm." Sucks but it happens. LevelCap and xFactor Close Quarters Big Boy Server It's empty right now but it usually gets rolling and it's a decent server. I think
Hostile Takeoverhave gotten a bunch of complaints and have kinda cleaned house on some of their servers--they aren't bad either. Leave a comment on the Battle Report for the match where admins act like DBs. I do it if an admin just acts like a straight idiot. May not be much but it's an attempt to fix a problem.


----------



## matada

Just got it + Strike at Karkand.

Origin Name is Matada1125

Feel free to add me









Downloading now, I joined this platoon (one the OCN ones with 94 members)

Used to play BF2 a lot way back when!


----------



## passey

Add me on origin passey2008

Any 1 got an active platoon to join as well?


----------



## tango bango

Sorry for the Q&A, but will I be able to buy just close quarters.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Sorry for the Q&A, but will I be able to buy just close quarters.


Yes you can mate


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Sorry for the Q&A, but will I be able to buy just close quarters.


Yes.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Really? Did Dice nerf LMGs? Couple months ago I can mow down multiple guys with PKP.


since the big patch that gave us suppresion lmg's and alot of other guns have been screwed up

m27 got screwed up big time.. its now 2x worse then the m416.. yet its a carbon copy of it with a slighly longer barrell
mg36 no extended mag anymore.. tons more recoil then the g36.. and yes they did nerf the g36 to oblivion
m249 no way this thing is accurate past 20meters unless you go prone with bi-pod yet i was used to taking out campers at more then 100meters.. my longest camper kill was about 400meters with us holo sight a couple months ago

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I disagree with this. If I didn't have the mouse I have I'd be half the sniper I am. This is mainly due to the precision aim.


how many months i spent on a cheap logitech oem mouse you think?

and i didnt do so bad

all i am saying is having an adjustable dps mouse helps alot since you can set up different sensitivity but i didnt do so bad without it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Almost all of the lmg's had an initial recoil penalty added to them when they added the suppression buff in the March patch. When the next patch comes out they are supposed to buff LMG's


post the link where you saw that







if they put back the lmg's to their past glory i'll be happy


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> since the big patch that gave us suppresion lmg's and alot of other guns have been screwed up
> m27 got screwed up big time.. its now 2x worse then the m416.. yet its a carbon copy of it with a slighly longer barrell
> mg36 no extended mag anymore.. tons more recoil then the g36.. and yes they did nerf the g36 to oblivion
> m249 no way this thing is accurate past 20meters unless you go prone with bi-pod yet i was used to taking out campers at more then 100meters.. my longest camper kill was about 400meters with us holo sight a couple months ago
> how many months i spent on a cheap logitech oem mouse you think?
> and i didnt do so bad
> all i am saying is having an adjustable dps mouse helps alot since you can set up different sensitivity but i didnt do so bad without it
> post the link where you saw that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they put back the lmg's to their past glory i'll be happy


let me find it real quick Edit Found it

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/uxoqm/tentative_future_update_balance_changes_and_fixes/

Belt Fed Machine guns are now more accurate when standing and firing while aiming: M240, M249, Type88, and Pecheneg
MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.
The bonuses provided by a number of bipods have been increased: F2000, G3A3, M27, M416, Pecheneg, Type88, FAMAS, MG36

Still not the biggest of buffs but better than nothing, I thought there was more buffs for lmgs guess I was wrong


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.


Finally!


----------



## Gib007

I think the biggest turning factor in a good mouse for BF3 and such games is the adjustable DPI. Any good gaming mouse these days will have it and that's what matters the most. I recently bought myself a Corsair Vengeance M90 mouse and I'm loving the large set of buttons it has. I find it very useful to reload, knife, throw grenade and switch firemode at the reach of my thumb, aside from the adjustable DPI for sniping and tanks!


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Chat support. Or have them call you back.
> If you already tried a repair install, those are your best options.
> Out of the 3 times I've had support call me back, I got absolutely excellent service 2 times--once the lady sounded as if she was just tired of life all together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth a shot. Good luck, bro.


Been emailing with an EA tech support person who speaks bad English the past few days. He's given me 6 or so methods for getting it to work and none did.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> let me find it real quick Edit Found it
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/uxoqm/tentative_future_update_balance_changes_and_fixes/
> Belt Fed Machine guns are now more accurate when standing and firing while aiming: M240, M249, Type88, and Pecheneg
> MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.
> The bonuses provided by a number of bipods have been increased: F2000, G3A3, M27, M416, Pecheneg, Type88, FAMAS, MG36
> Still not the biggest of buffs but better than nothing, I thought there was more buffs for lmgs guess I was wrong


AUG's only nerf is increased reload speed? I hate that gun. I got killed by it more often than other guns. It's like two-three shot kill over mid to long distance. It seem to be really overpowered.

On the other hand, everytime I see or got killed by Colonial 100, I can't help but laugh and feel sorry for these people. I don't know why. Maybe they spend way too much time on BF3. No offense to colonial 100s here.


----------



## matada

so in a attempt to make battlelog not be a PITA (no 64 bit browser support? really?!) I did



I switched to Waterfox a few weeks ago, but left chrome installed. I took chrome, set the homepage to battlelog, and the icon + name to match. Easy to find and not confuse


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> so in a attempt to make battlelog not be a PITA (no 64 bit browser support? really?!) I did
> 
> I switched to Waterfox a few weeks ago, but left chrome installed. I took chrome, set the homepage to battlelog, and the icon + name to match. Easy to find and not confuse


That's what I do too


















I didn't change the icon though, good idea.


----------



## matada

just google image search battlelog (size icon) and run it through

http://www.convertico.com/

and set the icon to the resultant file. I tried to make a URL shortcut, but it didn't want to load in chrome.

40 minutes remaining. took ~6 hours to download 16.2gb. Gamersgate says it's 10gb, so I'm hoping the 6 extra GB was updates too.

EDIT: If I buy premium on Tuesday, what happens since I have Back at Karkand ? Did I just waste $15?


----------



## Blackout621

OMG I feel like such a n00b. Please bash me, guys. The reason it wasn't working this whole time was because I had Battlelog on PS3, not PC:


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> OMG I feel like such a n00b. Please bash me, guys. The reason it wasn't working this whole time was because I had Battlelog on PS3, not PC:


FACEPALM.JPEG

At least it's working now. That's all that matters.

On a side note: me and johnny5 got put on some of the _absolute worst_ teams ever assembled in BF history, today. I mean, really really bad teams. But it happens.


----------



## Blackout621

Anybody down to play right now?


----------



## matada

Works like a charm on high. Just played a little on the OCN server.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> AUG's only nerf is increased reload speed? I hate that gun. I got killed by it more often than other guns. It's like two-three shot kill over mid to long distance. It seem to be really overpowered.
> On the other hand, everytime I see or got killed by Colonial 100, I can't help but laugh and feel sorry for these people. I don't know why. Maybe they spend way too much time on BF3. No offense to colonial 100s here.


Gotta remember its a new gun so alot of people are using them right now.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> let me find it real quick Edit Found it
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/uxoqm/tentative_future_update_balance_changes_and_fixes/
> Belt Fed Machine guns are now more accurate when standing and firing while aiming: M240, M249, Type88, and Pecheneg
> MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.
> The bonuses provided by a number of bipods have been increased: F2000, G3A3, M27, M416, Pecheneg, Type88, FAMAS, MG36
> Still not the biggest of buffs but better than nothing, I thought there was more buffs for lmgs guess I was wrong


as long as the m27,mg36 and m249 gets a buff of some kind to make em more viable im good

btw thanks for the read


----------



## Slightly skewed

I haven't seen frosty on in some time. It could be because he's afraid to log on when I'm there?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I haven't seen frosty on in some time. It could be because he's afraid to log on when I'm there?


Lol. Maybe it's because of Diablo.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I haven't seen frosty on in some time. It could be because he's afraid to log on when I'm there?


lol wut?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol. Maybe it's because of Diablo.


deffinatly this


----------



## snoball

OK guys, I know it isn't related to the game but this is Fracking hilarious!

Has swearing in it if it matters.




To make it relevant I'll post my stats

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llabons/stats/247429033/pc/


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> OK guys, I know it isn't related to the game but this is Fracking hilarious!
> Has swearing in it if it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> To make it relevant I'll post my stats
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/llabons/stats/247429033/pc/


reseted your stats recently i presume?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> reseted your stats recently i presume?


Yes Day 1 of Premium. I wanted to start over and replay through but it only got the ratios.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Yes Day 1 of Premium. I wanted to start over and replay through but it only got the ratios.


seemed obvious since for 25hours of gameplay you ended up with 1000spm

gotta love double xp on top of playing good


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> seemed obvious since for 25hours of gameplay you ended up with 1000spm
> gotta love double xp on top of playing good


If the game would've let me total reset I am confident my SPM would be approaching 700. Well I check BF3Stats and remember to look at SPM for maps it always seems to be 500-800 in there. I kinda rambo rush in rush to plant lol.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

If anyone can help me with my BF3 problem I'd be forever grateful!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1273724/battlefield-3-install-error-help


----------



## grunion

I witnessed a crucifixion tonight..


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I witnessed a crucifixion tonight..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


rofl!!!


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I witnessed a crucifixion tonight..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mega lol


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I witnessed a crucifixion tonight..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That will teach him not to noobtube !


----------



## Sevada88

Can anyone upload some high res. screenshots of a comparison between low and ultra settings? My 8800GT basically dies under ultra and I'd like to see what it looks like.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Can anyone upload some high res. screenshots of a comparison between low and ultra settings? My 8800GT basically dies under ultra and I'd like to see what it looks like.


http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#5


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide/#5


I have seen these, I am more interested in MP, and especially CQ.


----------



## pc-illiterate

basically dies in ultra? im figuring it dies under a combo of med and mostly low.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> basically dies in ultra? im figuring it dies under a combo of med and mostly low.


At 1080p it wouldn't even be playable on low. My 460 gets about 40-50 fps on low...


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> At 1080p it wouldn't even be playable on low. My 460 gets about 40-50 fps on low...


I play on med-high on my 460, I push 55-60 FPS usually. Odd.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I play on med-high on my 460, I push 55-60 FPS usually. Odd.


Maybe his puny 768MB VRAM is holding him back?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I play on med-high on my 460, I push 55-60 FPS usually. Odd.


At 1080p?... Your monitor in your sig is 1280x1024, which is a lot less pixels to push than 1920x1080.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> basically dies in ultra? im figuring it dies under a combo of med and mostly low.


Yep, dies, freezes, crashes to desktop lol

I have everything on low, I play at 1080p (even though I know I shouldn't) but I still get 20/30 fps.

The plan is to replace my 8800GT with a 670. However the 8800GT is a great card. I have it for 5 years now, it ran every single game I threw at it. Runs 85 degrees on load, doesn't give a single ....


----------



## james8

^if you lower that to 1280x720 you would get much, much smoother fps and you would not see any stretching because it's the same aspect ratio. it's still HD, still better than consoles


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^if you lower that to 1280x720 you would get much, much smoother fps and you would not see any stretching because it's the same aspect ratio. it's still HD, still better than consoles


Or he could keep at his native resolution but reduce other settings maybe?


----------



## james8

^he should already be at all low in order to make it playable at 1080


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> At 1080p?... Your monitor in your sig is 1280x1024, which is a lot less pixels to push than 1920x1080.


Must of forgotten to add my new monitor!







1080p actually. I've OC'ed to 863cc if that matters.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^if you lower that to 1280x720 you would get much, much smoother fps and you would not see any stretching because it's the same aspect ratio. it's still HD, still better than consoles


ps3 resolutions:
http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/videooutput.html
1080p/1080i/720p/480p/480i depending on output

xb360 resolutions:
will also output the above res but the game is the deciding factor of actual res

>
The XBox 360 is fully capable of incredibly high quality, high definition output. It's up to each game designer to take advantage of that detail level. This chart will help you determine which games can reach which levels.

Call of Duty 2 - 480p / 720p / 1080i
Condemned Criminal Origins - 480p / 720p / 1080i
Kameo - 720p
King Kong - 480p / 720p / 1080i
Need for Speed Most Wanted - 480p / 720p / 1080i
Quake 4 - 480p / 720p / 1080i
Perfect Dark Zero - 720p

taken from:
http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art4233.asp


----------



## Thingamajig

I like how, when it's you and an enemy, you both scramble to land to kill the other. These awkward, yet funny moments always amuse me.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^if you lower that to 1280x720 you would get much, much smoother fps and you would not see any stretching because it's the same aspect ratio. it's still HD, still better than consoles


Why did I not think of that before, I'll try that.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Why did I not think of that before, I'll try that.


Just remember that it may add more strain on the CPU which could give you less fps. This is a rare instance but i've seen many cases of it in my time


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Must of forgotten to add my new monitor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p actually. I've OC'ed to 863cc if that matters.


Yeah that does make a difference, mines only at 800 right now, plus mines 768mb like someone else said, and I was kinda exaggerating, it's more like 50-60 most of the time.

Also, my new favorite weapon, the Spas-12 with slugs, isn't only great for close quarters. Putting a sniper scope on it and trolling snipers is so fun








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35798091/1/373886055/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35794676/1/373886055/

I kept sniping snipers that were camping on the crane and on the roof, they were so mad, lololol

Only bad thing is that the gun+scope takes up so much of your screen that it covers half the hip-fire circle if you're moving.


----------



## ntherblast

How do I see past wins/game with servers played I want to report a hacker. nvm figured it out report this hacker please

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ArmaIrrer/stats/649907881/


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how, when it's you and an enemy, you both scramble to land to kill the other. These awkward, yet funny moments always amuse me.


wish i could do things like this but i have an spm to maintain! bahaha


----------



## james8

haha i find that i fail hard with the spas, buck or flett. can't swipe mouse fast enough







i guess i'll just farm it for slug. KDR and SPM going to suffer greatly


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^to all the pros with expensive mouse who can control recoil that is all that matters. i think the A3 is getting nerfed on reload time.
> not trying to reject TheYonderGod's claim but whenever i'm in a slump i can always trust the A3 to make my KDR positive. it's just so easy when i use it that i avoid it for a challenge. i'm still embarrassed that it's among my top 5, guess i used it too much when i wasn't a colonel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> haha i find that i fail hard with the spas, buck or flett. can't swipe mouse fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'll just farm it for slug. KDR and SPM going to suffer greatly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You don't need an expensive mouse, tbh the only major difference between going from my crappy $5 mouse to my deathadder was that the buttons were starting to not work sometimes on my my old one.


@james8 : Have you turned the mouse speed up in Windows and in the game settings? Cause I agree with TheYonderGod: a good mouse has it's benefits but, it's not an absolute necessity. Turn up the mouse speed in Windows all it will go but, DO NOT enable "enhance pointer precision." In-game, turn the mouse sensitivity all the way up too--not for vehicles though--only for the soldier. See how that goes. The problem with mice that aren't more precise is that they can "choke" every so often when you are really making super fast movements with them. Other than that, you can live with a decent budget mouse. The only reason I loved my R.A.T. was because it made things like: bringing up defib paddles, switching to pistol and reloading possible *without taking my fingers off the movement keys*. <--- That's the main benefit right there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I witnessed a crucifixion tonight..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow. That's like seeing the Jesus on a piece of toast or something.... That is awesome.

________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: @ vinton13 I think I ran a game on one of their servers yesterday and it seemed pretty normal: kids spamming the chat about Justin Beiber or some other nonsense, us try hards trying to guide our team to victory, some dude C4'ing his (our) own teams heli.....just another day in Battlefield 3. I don't frequent the DA servers, though. I think a couple of the guys do so, maybe they'll have some more feedback on it.


----------



## vinton13

Is it just me or does any one else here get abused by the admins in the Digital Anarchy servers?


----------



## ntherblast

Anyone else experience the bug where you are planting c4 on a tank and it shows the little icon that its on the tank yet when you blow it up the c4 is actually on the ground and you commit suicide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Is it just me or does any one else here get abused by the admins in the Digital Anarchy servers?


I was also. They kept killing me when I was in tanks and killing their admins. No I didn't tk anyone or suck as I was 2nd in score in that game


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> How do I see past wins/game with servers played I want to report a hacker. nvm figured it out report this hacker please
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ArmaIrrer/stats/649907881/


For a hacker, he have really low accuracy for overall and on all of his weapons. His 53% quits is little suspicions though. Do you seem him hacking in any way?


----------



## Gib007

Holy crap, just had the most ridiculous round. Scored *150 kills* with *66 deaths* and with the 2XP bonus, got *148,104 XP*!!!
Have a look:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35868793/1/328156037/


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Holy crap, just had the most ridiculous round. Scored *150 kills* with *66 deaths* and with the 2XP bonus, got *148,104 XP*!!!
> Have a look:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35868793/1/328156037/


Nice match. I never that many kills in one match. Conquest Domination? That's a new mode. What it is about?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice match. I never that many kills in one match. Conquest Domination? That's a new mode. What it is about?


Its like normal conquest except you cant spawn on captured flags and one person can cap a flag in like 3 seconds. Spawns are completely random unless you spawn on a teammate or radio beacon its for CQ maps only.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> For a hacker, he have really low accuracy for overall and on all of his weapons. His 53% quits is little suspicions though. Do you seem him hacking in any way?


Not sure about the accuracy doesn't shooting at a wall lower someones accuracy? Was playing with him and he kept 1 shotting me consecutively with carbines. When strike of karkand started he had 25 kills within 2minutes we vote kicked him. The round before was sharqi i'm guesing they are togglign hacks?

Here is the match where we kicked him
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/35822329/1/649907881/


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice match. I never that many kills in one match. Conquest Domination? That's a new mode. What it is about?


Unfortunately the CQ maps are devolving into a camp fest. Especially Scrapmetal, anyone else seeing the guys prone in places that look impossible to get to? Some of the lowlight areas in Scrapmetal are tailor made for the Russian team. Their dark uniforms make them impossible to see when they are prone in some of those unlit corners. The only good thing about Scrapmetal is that it is the easiest place to get that dreaded kill with the eod bot.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> haha i find that i fail hard with the spas, buck or flett. can't swipe mouse fast enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i'll just farm it for slug. KDR and SPM going to suffer greatly


If you're not good with buck and flett because you can't aim fast enough, you'll probably be even worse with slugs, you have to have spot on aim with slugs because they have no spread it all like buck and flett do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> @james8 : Have you turned the mouse speed up in Windows and in the game settings? Cause I agree with TheYonderGod: a good mouse has it's benefits but, it's not an absolute necessity. Turn up the mouse speed in Windows all it will go but, DO NOT enable "enhance pointer precision." In-game, turn the mouse sensitivity all the way up too--not for vehicles though--only for the soldier. See how that goes. The problem with mice that aren't more precise is that they can "choke" every so often when you are really making super fast movements with them. Other than that, you can live with a decent budget mouse. The only reason I loved my R.A.T. was because it made things like: bringing up defib paddles, switching to pistol and reloading possible *without taking my fingers off the movement keys*. <--- That's the main benefit right there.
> Wow. That's like seeing the Jesus on a piece of toast or something.... That is awesome.
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> Edit: @ vinton13 I think I ran a game on one of their servers yesterday and it seemed pretty normal: kids spamming the chat about Justin Beiber or some other nonsense, us try hards trying to guide our team to victory, some dude C4'ing his (our) own teams heli.....just another day in Battlefield 3. I don't frequent the DA servers, though. I think a couple of the guys do so, maybe they'll have some more feedback on it.


High sensitivity is not good, you need low sensitivity to be precise. Obviously not so low that you have to move your mouse a foot then pick it up and bring it back and move it another foot just to turn to the right, but you know what I mean.
Also watch these videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjCChK5-e8U&feature=plcp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Unfortunately the CQ maps are devolving into a camp fest. Especially Scrapmetal, anyone else seeing the guys prone in places that look impossible to get to? Some of the lowlight areas in Scrapmetal are tailor made for the Russian team. Their dark uniforms make them impossible to see when they are prone in some of those unlit corners. The only good thing about Scrapmetal is that it is the easiest place to get that dreaded kill with the eod bot.


Yeah there have been an increasing number of campers in CQ these days







I learn the spots everyone camps and prefire as I go around the corner to get a lot of them though.


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Unfortunately the CQ maps are devolving into a camp fest. Especially Scrapmetal, anyone else seeing the guys prone in places that look impossible to get to? Some of the lowlight areas in Scrapmetal are tailor made for the Russian team. Their dark uniforms make them impossible to see when they are prone in some of those unlit corners. The only good thing about Scrapmetal is that it is the easiest place to get that dreaded kill with the eod bot.


you can get an eod bot kill on bf3 vanilla map and still unlock the gun you want

its actually quite easy to get a roadkill with those things.. yes a roadkill with an eod bot


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> I've been getting "Game Disconnected timout" disconnects at least once an hour, anyone know whats the deal?


same


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> So the remaining game servers near me have resorted to the idea that if you are good then you must be a hacker. I have been banned from 6 servers because I killed the worthless admins too much. This game has become worse than COD in that respect. People can not handle the fact that you may be better then they are or just plain have a better connection than they do. I have bad games and good games, and now everytime I am having a really good game I sit and wait for the hacker comments to come flooding in. It is pathetic. I wish there was a really good solid run erver near me in CA that I could play in that I would not have to deal with this but I have not found it yet. I was asked to join a Clan in one popular server one day by an admin and the next day I was banned by another becuase he got mad that I killed him 11 times. Has anyone else been dealig with this sort of thing?


Man, I kinda wish I had your troubles, but I am just a pretty good player at the moment, but having fun.

I can't tell many hackers other than guessing by looking at the k/d in a game and if it's 150/1 then I suspect so. The problem I experience is what seems to be one shot instant death and after researching, I saw some websites that sell hacks and instant kill is one of them, but again I don't know for sure if that's what I am experiencing though. But the one that got me was when I was shooting a soldier from behind and he just whipped around and bam - one shot death, but I just keep playing through it though.

I say just keep playing through it. If not already doing so, try playing on the Hardcore servers - maybe that's your next level of competitive play.

Just One Man's Opinion


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> Just got it + Strike at Karkand.
> Origin Name is Matada1125
> Feel free to add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading now, I joined this platoon (one the OCN ones with 94 members)
> Used to play BF2 a lot way back when!


How do you join the OCN platoon?

Thanks...Al


----------



## TheYonderGod

So I just started using the Spas-12 a couple days ago an it's already my 4th used gun with 1100 kills







My new goal is to be #1 with it http://bf3stats.com/leaderboard/pc_wep.sgSPAS12#start_0 Only 7500 kills to go







(plus however many more he gets before I get them...)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> See:
> There are more accurate guns, there are guns with less recoil(recoil doesn't even matter, it's all easy to control except on heavy lmgs). The only thing it does better than any gun is versatility and reload speed.
> 
> 
> 
> if i only play support most of the time then im screwed since lmg's have tons of recoil
Click to expand...

Try out that QBB-95, it seems to have pretty good accuracy and you can unload with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> if i only play support most of the time then im screwed since lmg's have tons of recoil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Did Dice nerf LMGs? Couple months ago I can mow down multiple guys with PKP.
Click to expand...

I haven't hardly touched the big LMG's since the last patch or 2. Huge recoil, and terrible accuracy. Used to be pretty devastating with the PKP on metro, but I can't hit anyone with it now on full auto, which is when its most useful... Same with all the other big LMG's bad accuracy. I had to downgrade to the QBB-95 if I wanted to use any type of decent support gun. It does well but its not the big beastly rambo guns that I liked to use before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Really? Did Dice nerf LMGs? Couple months ago I can mow down multiple guys with PKP.
> 
> 
> 
> Almost all of the lmg's had an initial recoil penalty added to them when they added the suppression buff in the March patch. When the next patch comes out they are supposed to buff LMG's
Click to expand...

The recoil nerf to them was definitely not good. You really couldn't burst fire a PKP anymore, and full auto on any of the guns seems to be super inaccurate. If they could bring back the decent accuracy to the big guns that would be awesome. Pretty sure my highest killstreak of 20 was with a PKP and just clearing Metro stairs/lockers/everything lol. Now I'd be lucky to kill 1 or 2 guys before I died using it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> OMG I feel like such a n00b. Please bash me, guys. The reason it wasn't working this whole time was because I had Battlelog on PS3, not PC:


??? How did you manage to do that... better yet, why does BL even let you launch PS3 from a PC lol


----------



## Offline

Been playing pistol/knife matches on Operation Metro lately and i have to say, it's been AWESOME









Knife only servers especially, there is nothing like being caught out by ten crazy guys with knives when trying to capture a point by yourself.

At one point i had around 7/8 of them chasing me so i zig-zagged throughout the map, went down stairs, ran through rooms in random directions, back up the stairs then back down again, in and out of trains etc i eventually created just enough space to quickly go down the stairs and hide around the corner at the side of it, they all ran past allowing me to wait a few seconds before legging it in the other direction, it was suhweet^^


----------



## BreakDown

here is a very usefull tips for the support class only.

If you crouch you will get a accuracy bonus and this bonus is even bigger if you go prone (you dont need to set up a bipod, although it will help you even more if you do)

if you wanna shoot as support crouch first for extra accuracy.


----------



## mtbiker033

so guys, what's the ticket now with attachments on this latest patch?

for a frame of reference I'm referring to the benefits of the last patch to ditch silencers in favor of flash suppressors, to ditch foregrips for the bipod (even not deployed). Anyone done any testing on these since the latest patch?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> so guys, what's the ticket now with attachments on this latest patch?
> for a frame of reference I'm referring to the benefits of the last patch to ditch silencers in favor of flash suppressors, to ditch foregrips for the bipod (even not deployed). Anyone done any testing on these since the latest patch?


Since the big patch it has been very situational and personal preference. The go-to for most guns is still heavy barrel/no foregrip, but it depends. They did buff the foregrip on some guns last patch and they are very slightly nerfing the Hbar and buffing the Silencer next patch.
Some guns like the AEK and F2000 are good with a foregrip.
Silencer is good on close range maps if you want stealth.
Laser is good on close quarters maps because you're hipfiring a lot.
Hbar is great for medium/long range.
Flash Suppressor imo is only useful if you're new to the game and haven't learned to control recoil yet.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Since the big patch it has been very situational and personal preference. The go-to for most guns is still heavy barrel/no foregrip, but it depends. They did buff the foregrip on some guns last patch and they are very slightly nerfing the Hbar and buffing the Silencer next patch.
> Some guns like the AEK and F2000 are good with a foregrip.
> Silencer is good on close range maps if you want stealth.
> Laser is good on close quarters maps because you're hipfiring a lot.
> Hbar is great for medium/long range.
> Flash Suppressor imo is only useful if you're new to the game and haven't learned to control recoil yet.


I thought pretty much every single gun with a foregrip is awesome for hip fire in close range. I've tried the heavy barrel and it's nice but I'm a foregrip player.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I thought pretty much every single gun with a foregrip is awesome for hip fire in close range. I've tried the heavy barrel and it's nice but I'm a foregrip player.


It's useable on all gun in close range, but it pretty much just hurts you unless the gun has lots of horizontal recoil.

Just use whatever you feel you do the best with though.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Since the big patch it has been very situational and personal preference. The go-to for most guns is still heavy barrel/no foregrip, but it depends. They did buff the foregrip on some guns last patch and they are very slightly nerfing the Hbar and buffing the Silencer next patch.
> Some guns like the AEK and F2000 are good with a foregrip.
> Silencer is good on close range maps if you want stealth.
> Laser is good on close quarters maps because you're hipfiring a lot.
> Hbar is great for medium/long range.
> Flash Suppressor imo is only useful if you're new to the game and haven't learned to control recoil yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I thought pretty much every single gun with a foregrip is awesome for hip fire in close range. I've tried the heavy barrel and it's nice but I'm a foregrip player.


thanks guys! I need to experiment more! I do like the heavy barrel in the SCAR-H (my best gun by far) and was using the bi-pod though rarely deploying it. I also like the hbar on the G53.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I noticed aiming down the sight with an LMG while moving becomes less accurate than hip fire while moving. That's my observation with the rpk atleast.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I thought pretty much every single gun with a foregrip is awesome for hip fire in close range. I've tried the heavy barrel and it's nice but I'm a foregrip player.


patch info about the foregrip from April

-The Horizontal Sway reduction has been changed from a global percent reduction to a weapon specific value reduction. For most guns this means very little change, for guns which have a large horizontal recoil the change is more substation. The FAMAS, F2000, and AEK971 are most effected, the AK-74, M16, and M416 are nearly unchanged.

-A small long range Aimed Accuracy penalty has been added to the foregrip. Players who generally find themselves fighting at mid to long range may want to change their accessory, while players fighting in CQB will go largely unaffected. Combining the Foregrip with a Silencer or a Heavy Barrel will offset this penalty.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I noticed aiming down the sight with an LMG while moving becomes less accurate than hip fire while moving. That's my observation with the rpk atleast.


That's from the latest patch. But BreakDown is right: if you crouch you get more (tiny bit) accuracy while aiming down the sites. If you are crouched and stationary, moving the barrel from side-to-side doesn't affect accuracy so much. I've seen guys crouched and slowly moving with PKps so I assume it works like that too. Haven't really used LMGs too much lately, though. None of the new guns come close to the M16s or the AEK or the F2000 or SCAR-H so I only use them off and on. If they tweak the SCAR-H the way it's rumored in the next patch that'll be my #1 again and I'll ditch all the others. I'm trying to get back into it now but it just hasn't felt the same since that first patch....


----------



## Gunslash

ok so tried playing BF3 after a 2 month break and it's downloading a 2gb patch...what's in it??


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> ok so tried playing BF3 after a 2 month break and it's downloading a 2gb patch...what's in it??


http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/05/bf3-june-update-announce/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> I noticed aiming down the sight with an LMG while moving becomes less accurate than hip fire while moving. That's my observation with the rpk atleast.
> 
> 
> 
> That's from the latest patch. But BreakDown is right: if you crouch you get more (tiny bit) accuracy while aiming down the sites. If you are crouched and stationary, moving the barrel from side-to-side doesn't affect accuracy so much. I've seen guys crouched and slowly moving with PKps so I assume it works like that too. Haven't really used LMGs too much lately, though. None of the new guns come close to the M16s or the AEK or the F2000 or SCAR-H so I only use them off and on. If they tweak the SCAR-H the way it's rumored in the next patch that'll be my #1 again and I'll ditch all the others. I'm trying to get back into it now but it just hasn't felt the same since that first patch....
Click to expand...

Hasn't there always been a small buff when crouch or prone for every weapon? Seems logical.

Also were they going to add a battlerecorder or what? I kinda wonder what I look like in-game, must look like a madman on those TDM games...









That little: Sees person > crouches to left/right > shoots, move must look interesting or completely silly. Not sure which....


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Hasn't there always been a small buff when crouch or prone for every weapon? Seems logical.*
> Also were they going to add a battlerecorder or what? I kinda wonder what I look like in-game, must look like a madman on those TDM games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little: Sees person > crouches to left/right > shoots, move must look interesting or completely silly. Not sure which....


i may be wrong, but i think this only applies to the support class when he is equiped with an LMG, it does not apply to any other weapon or class.


----------



## opi

Hey does anybody know of any good clans in BF3? I am getting kinda tired of lonewolfing it. I'm a pretty good player and I live in infantry battles. I always end up coming up 1st and if not second in TDM almost all the time in pubs but that's not to say I am not a teammember. In team based matches like conquest I put aside myself and focus on getting a win over the other team. Preferably US based and East coast based.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Hey does anybody know of any good clans in BF3? I am getting kinda tired of lonewolfing it. I'm a pretty good player and I live in infantry battles. I always end up coming up 1st and if not second in TDM almost all the time in pubs but that's not to say I am not a teammember. In team based matches like conquest I put aside myself and focus on getting a win over the other team. Preferably US based and East coast based.


I feel you! When I play TDM I usually have a 2 to 1 ratio but when playing conquest its a 1 to 1 most of the time because I'm trying to dsetroy tanks and grab objectives, hit me up TurtleTime I'm always on after 7pm here in Cali


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Hey does anybody know of any good clans in BF3? I am getting kinda tired of lonewolfing it. I'm a pretty good player and I live in infantry battles. I always end up coming up 1st and if not second in TDM almost all the time in pubs but that's not to say I am not a teammember. In team based matches like conquest I put aside myself and focus on getting a win over the other team. Preferably US based and East coast based.


Same here, minus being first and on east coast. xxtwychxx is my tag.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Hasn't there always been a small buff when crouch or prone for every weapon?* Seems logical.
> Also were they going to add a battlerecorder or what? I kinda wonder what I look like in-game, must look like a madman on those TDM games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little: Sees person > crouches to left/right > shoots, move must look interesting or completely silly. Not sure which....


I'm not sure on that. I'm a run-n-gun'er so I'm not the most knowledgeable on it. I read somewhere, maybe saw a video after the patch, that up-right movement while firing an LMG aiming down the sites increases recoil, though. I've gone gung-ho before but, my LMG of choice was always the MG36 which is still a broken piece of crap atm...so I'm LMG-less right now.







If I play support it's usually with the M27IAR or whatever it's called.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Hey does anybody know of any good clans in BF3? I am getting kinda tired of lonewolfing it. I'm a pretty good player and I live in infantry battles. I always end up coming up 1st and if not second in TDM almost all the time in pubs but that's not to say I am not a teammember. In team based matches like conquest I put aside myself and focus on getting a win over the other team. Preferably US based and East coast based.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> I feel you! When I play TDM I usually have a 2 to 1 ratio but when playing conquest its a 1 to 1 most of the time because I'm trying to dsetroy tanks and grab objectives, hit me up TurtleTime I'm always on after 7pm here in Cali


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Same here, minus being first and on east coast. xxtwychxx is my tag.
> Sent from my DROIDX


You can apply for Delta Tactical Force [DTF]. We play regularly, use TeamSpeak3 and have a few guys that're pretty good at BF3. Also we pfto so, yeah, anyone who doesn't need not apply. Premium or not, it's all good. We're not the biggest but we are mostly made up of OCN members so we usually act accordingly--_usually_.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i may be wrong, but i think this only applies to the support class when he is equiped with an LMG, it does not apply to any other weapon or class.


its for all classes, I had to check on symthic first to be sure


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Hasn't there always been a small buff when crouch or prone for every weapon?* Seems logical.
> Also were they going to add a battlerecorder or what? I kinda wonder what I look like in-game, must look like a madman on those TDM games...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That little: Sees person > crouches to left/right > shoots, move must look interesting or completely silly. Not sure which....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure on that. I'm a run-n-gun'er so I'm not the most knowledgeable on it. I read somewhere, maybe saw a video after the patch, that up-right movement while firing an LMG aiming down the sites increases recoil, though. I've gone gung-ho before but, my LMG of choice was always the MG36 which is still a broken piece of crap atm...so I'm LMG-less right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I play support it's usually with the M27IAR or whatever it's called.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Hey does anybody know of any good clans in BF3? I am getting kinda tired of lonewolfing it. I'm a pretty good player and I live in infantry battles. I always end up coming up 1st and if not second in TDM almost all the time in pubs but that's not to say I am not a teammember. In team based matches like conquest I put aside myself and focus on getting a win over the other team. Preferably US based and East coast based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> I feel you! When I play TDM I usually have a 2 to 1 ratio but when playing conquest its a 1 to 1 most of the time because I'm trying to dsetroy tanks and grab objectives, hit me up TurtleTime I'm always on after 7pm here in Cali
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Same here, minus being first and
> 
> You can apply for Delta Tactical Force [DTF]. We play regularly, use TeamSpeak3 and have a few guys that're pretty good at BF3. Also we pfto so, yeah, anyone who doesn't need not apply. Premium or not, it's all good. We're not the biggest but we are mostly made up of OCN members so we usually act accordingly--_usually_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PFTO? I've seen some of ya'll on PC.
> Sent from my DROIDX
Click to expand...


----------



## Blackout621

So would you guys consider playing Conquest DOM stat padding? I do good in CQ with non-OP weapons, but idk if that's anything to even be exited about.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> So would you guys consider playing Conquest DOM stat padding? I do good in CQ with non-OP weapons, but idk if that's anything to even be exited about.


Yeah it kinda is lol, my average SPM since close quarters came out is like 1700, it was about 700 before that. (my overall SPM is still only 593 because I sucked when I first started playing though)


----------



## NFL

Have a question...how similar do the Aug A3 and L85A2 perform, particularly with recoil and accuracy? Anyone familiar with both willing to help, because I've seen gameplays with both but never a straight up comparison


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Have a question...how similar do the Aug A3 and L85A2 perform, particularly with recoil and accuracy? Anyone familiar with both willing to help, because I've seen gameplays with both but never a straight up comparison


They are very similar. When I was just playing with them I thought the Aug was better, but I just looked up the stats and the L85 has slightly less recoil and slightly less ADS spread. The AUG does have a 50 rpm faster fire rate though.

http://symthic.com/comparison.php?wep1=L85A2&attc1=None&wep2=AUG+A3&attc2=None
^that website is glitched so when you put an attachment on the aug it doesn't change the stats btw


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Does anyone know what time close quarters will be released?


----------



## matada

It's out I think. It shows up on EB Games.

Just played SP. 6ish hours. 100+ deaths.

UI is really stupid, and the lighting pissed me off to no end!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Few questions for ya guys about close quarters. I'm really thinkin about getting it because regular maps are boring now.

Q1: Is it worth the price?
Q2: Hows the maps/weapons? Any fun? Good gameplay?
Q3: How large is the download?

I'm at work so I can't look it up but I'm considering getting it when I get home tonight...


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah it kinda is lol, my average SPM since close quarters came out is like 1700, it was about 700 before that. (my overall SPM is still only 593 because I sucked when I first started playing though)


Heh, mine's 640, but man I used to suck!







plus I'm on a console. I was just more wondering if being good in CQ with something besides your conventional F2000, Famas, shotgun, or AEK meant anything about your skill in the game.

And another thing: The AN-94 + Reflex (RDS), underslung rail, and laser sight kicks some serious ass in CQ. I tried it out and was pretty surprised, maintaining a 2.0+ KDR with it throughout a few matches.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Few questions for ya guys about close quarters. I'm really thinkin about getting it because regular maps are boring now.
> Q1: Is it worth the price?
> Q2: Hows the maps/weapons? Any fun? Good gameplay?
> Q3: How large is the download?
> I'm at work so I can't look it up but I'm considering getting it when I get home tonight...


1. Depends. If you play bf3 a lot and like close quarters infantry combat, then yes it's worth it.
2. The maps are awesome, once again, if you like close quarters infantry combat. If you play conquest air maps 24/7 you probably wont like it. If you play Rush and TDM and small conquest maps like Bazaar you probably will like it. Most of the weapons are awesome.
3. 2gb I think, maybe 4.

If you haven't bought any of the DLC yet (or even if you did buy 1) it will be cheaper to buy premium than to buy all of the DLC, so if you plan on playing Bf3 for a while and getting all of them, you should just get premium.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 1. Depends. If you play bf3 a lot and like close quarters infantry combat, then yes it's worth it.
> 2. The maps are awesome, once again, if you like close quarters infantry combat. If you play conquest air maps 24/7 you probably wont like it. If you play Rush and TDM and small conquest maps like Bazaar you probably will like it. Most of the weapons are awesome.
> 3. 2gb I think, maybe 4.
> If you haven't bought any of the DLC yet (or even if you did buy 1) it will be cheaper to buy premium than to buy all of the DLC, so if you plan on playing Bf3 for a while and getting all of them, you should just get premium.


Thanks! +REP

I play alot infantry! If im in the air its in a chopper. It's alright but alot of the hacker players are in jets and I get in a chopper and I die within 10seconds flat...great english in that sentence too....

I just want CQ maps...haters gon hate but I kinda enjoy the quick gameplay of Cod...so I'll welcome CQ


----------



## (sic)

They also added a game mode "Gun Master", it's basically gun game (CSS). Quite fun if you ask me!


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone know what time Close Quarters is available today? The "buy now" button is still greyed out on battlelog. I figured since I've been doing decent selling items on RMAH in D3 I'd check it out.


----------



## Joneszilla

Question on the Skill stat on everyone's Battlelog, How is this number calculated? Is it only based on your last few games played? (it seems to fluctuate wildly( for me anyway)).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Question on the Skill stat on everyone's Battlelog, How is this number calculated? Is it only based on your last few games played? (it seems to fluctuate wildly( for me anyway)).


It's a pretty useless stat for comparing to anything, but it is a running calculation from all your games. Each game you will go up or down, it shows in the battlelog reports. Basically it is calculated by who you kill. If you kill a load of people with higher skill levels than yourself, you will increase your skill level. Not sure how the death's play a role, If you die to a low skilled player, that will probably make your skill go down, and maybe if you die to a player higher skill than you it won't have much of an impact.


----------



## iCrap

Suspended from BF3 for 3 days....







Don't put "offensive language" on battlelog guys.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Suspended from BF3 for 3 days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't put "offensive language" on battlelog guys.


Seeing as EA forum bans (offensive language a big one) used to ban you from all your games I don't see why anyone would risk that on battlelog







. I hear they've sort of fixed that now so that forum bans only deny access to multiplayer components lol.


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Seeing as EA forum bans (offensive language a big one) used to ban you from all your games I don't see why anyone would risk that on battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hear they've sort of fixed that now so that forum bans only deny access to multiplayer components lol.


Yea, see, i didn't know that...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iCrap*
> 
> Yea, see, i didn't know that...


See this is why there's so much irony in the game. When your character in the game yells out profanities etc.... then when you say "noob" on a chat in a server or cuss on battlelog you get kicked or banned or a language warning....lol

In a way I think in-game language is funny but I'd much rather play without it because I never use it in my own person life...so I wish there was a function in the game where you could mute the language or player audio...like you could in bc2...


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> See this is why there's so much irony in the game. When your character in the game yells out profanities etc.... then when you say "noob" on a chat in a server or cuss on battlelog you get kicked or banned or a language warning....lol
> In a way I think in-game language is funny but I'd much rather play without it because I never use it in my own person life...so I wish there was a function in the game where you could mute the language or player audio...like you could in bc2...


Its realist and funny , soldiers swear all the time, have you ever watched a war movie?
and say you never use foul language , that's impressive, how do you react when frustrated?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just picked up CQ and there aren't any servers that aren't Premium that are running it.







Gun master aside which I have no interest in yet.


----------



## Offline

I would imagine that will change as more non-premium people buy the map pack, does suck though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just picked up CQ and there aren't any servers that aren't Premium that are running it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gun master aside which I have no interest in yet.


What's the point of limiting to Premium members? Seems like most servers operators want any and all legit players to play on their servers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Why's CQ so choppy? I'm getting BAD choppiness in the game..its like fine for 5 seconds then it like skips...is that lag? its definitely not my GPU its like 60% usage


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Why's CQ so choppy? I'm getting BAD choppiness in the game..its like fine for 5 seconds then it like skips...is that lag? its definitely not my GPU its like 60% usage


It could just be that server. The CQ maps have tons more destructibility so I think they require more resources to run, probably both server and client side.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Why's CQ so choppy? I'm getting BAD choppiness in the game..its like fine for 5 seconds then it like skips...is that lag? its definitely not my GPU its like 60% usage


I was on 3 different servers and they all had lag, I was playing on the vanilla maps and a bunch of people were complaining about lag. I cant even setup my new mouse settings because of it.


----------



## Offline

Was having the same 'choppiness' issue on Metro about an hour ago and again other people complaining about it too in chat, thought it was a coincidence but obviously not.


----------



## redalert

I was having lag on a server and I was the only one in it.


----------



## BulletSponge

How are people getting into the ceiling/glass overhead on Scrapmetal to camp and spawn kill? Looks impossible for people to get in there to me. Is this a map glitch?


----------



## redalert

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348090028442/1/


----------



## opi

Alright cool ill hit you guys up. Anyways def noticing some major lag in a server vanilla. dunno if it's coincidence or.... But anyways I was on origin "shudder" and about to buy CQ, when I read this at the very bottom-
"For Battlefield 3 on the PC, you'll need the latest version of Origin. Download it now and get into the battle faster."

I lol'd hard but then immediately after I felt sadness....


----------



## trendy

Has anyone else been getting lag, frozen games, and the such since buy CQ? I just bought it... downloaded it and installed while I was cooking dinner and such. I put my daughter to bed and came to my room to play BF3 for the night since I had some new stuff to play, but I can't play at all. The game just freezes solid after a few minutes.


----------



## frankth3frizz

a little bit of some CQ Gun Master action by yours truly. Won the game in about 8 minutes or so.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djxfSHl_nvc&list=UUWDPTOce3vp8tWP_mTjDwBw&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## quakermaas

Lag only started for me about 3 hours ago.....it is not the normal lag (rubber banding), it is more like a half second freeze happening every 10 to 30 seconds, was the same on four different servers.


----------



## trendy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> a little bit of some CQ Gun Master action by yours truly. Won the game in about 8 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djxfSHl_nvc&list=UUWDPTOce3vp8tWP_mTjDwBw&index=1&feature=plcp


I'm jealous. I was playing Gun Master, and it keeps freezing/crashing.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> PFTO? I've seen some of ya'll on PC.
> Sent from my DROIDX


Indeed good sir, we when are all together and rolling it objective time; if we/I are lone wolfing it's whatever: cuss, rage, the works...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> Has anyone else been getting lag, frozen games, and the such since buy CQ? I just bought it... downloaded it and installed while I was cooking dinner and such. I put my daughter to bed and came to my room to play BF3 for the night since I had some new stuff to play, but I can't play at all. The game just freezes solid after a few minutes.


I've had crazy lag the last few days for some reason. Even in the vanilla maps.


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Lag only started for me about 3 hours ago.....it is not the normal lag (rubber banding), it is more like a half second freeze happening every 10 to 30 seconds, was the same on four different servers.


Yes this is the exact lag I am experiencing. Major major spikes, freezing, and skipping frames entirely. Horrible. And I severley doubt it's my system considering many people saying the same thing and it works perfectly in SP. Looks like I will be putting off buying CQ for a few weeks considering the EA super action bug-free team track record.

BTW, does CQ have a SP campaign addon?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Indeed good sir, we when are all together and rolling it objective time; if we/I are lone wolfing it's whatever: cuss, rage, the works...
> I've had crazy lag the last few days for some reason. Even in the vanilla maps.


Man i miss pwning servers. Oh well







.

Well good news, finally got some headway with antec. It should only be another 8 weeks or so







.

By that time armored kill(?) will be out and all you guys will be into it again!

Man I can't wait to play. I miss my computer so much (it's my 4th kid, what can I say)!


----------



## BeardedJesus

It's more stutter than lag imo. I get pretty bad coil whine with my 5850 when its under load and once the stutter starts to kick in fps drops and the whining stops momentarily. Weird stuff


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> BTW, does CQ have a SP campaign addon?


No. Why would it.


----------



## Wheezo

Getting bad, unplayable lag as well. I guess something is wrong on EA's end, but I don't see anything about it on Blog. Hopefully it gets fixed soon.


----------



## quakermaas

Seem like it might be something to do with punkbuster that is causing the freeze/stutter/lagg.

Haven't tested this myself

"All punkbuster enabled servers are lagging. Non-pb servers are fine."

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348090028442/10/


----------



## LuminatX

Good to hear other people are having the stutter/lag as well.
Thought it was my ISP or something.


----------



## ltg2227

i'm in the middle of re downloading bf3 but i need to cut off my pc for a bit, will it resume at same spot when i cut it back on or start over?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i'm in the middle of re downloading bf3 but i need to cut off my pc for a bit, will it resume at same spot when i cut it back on or start over?


NOOooooo!!!!!!!!

LoL yeah of course, you can pause it also


----------



## Drakeskull

I was worried, that something was going wrong with my 680 or my oc was unstable or something,







reinstalled old drivers, and now I'm debating if I should swap back to the beta or stay with the whql.

Everyone else is getting the lag spikes and stutter right?


----------



## Wheezo

Yup, seems like a common problem right now. I played a bit tonight after taking a 5 day break and I also thought it was my video card flaking out.

No BF3 for me tonight or until it's fixed.


----------



## trendy

Well, I got in a few rounds, but then my PC crashed.... I think it was Afterburner that caused the blue screen though, I was recording the match and when I got rebooted I had a blank 25gb file lol.

It was the most epic ending too....


----------



## grunion

Skill -19...
How is that even possible!?!?

And the hitching today is terrible.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Skill -19...
> How is that even possible!?!?
> And the hitching today is terrible.


I gave up on trying to understand the skill stat







. I've had negative skill on some of my best games, and high skill on some of my worst games.


----------



## Crizume

Ughh.. Glad to see its not only me. Was getting frustrated and for a minute though it was my 670 acting up.


----------



## cruisx

I havent played for a few weeks and just downloaded the patch....is it just me or are the guided missiles now made out of paper? 2 hits to disable? the hell. On the other hand heat seekers seem to be improved?


----------



## trendy

I've been playing Gun Master all night, and I'm done. I can't get off level 15 because of the hitching and people taking my kills. It's been about the most frustrating experience with any game... ever.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeskull*
> 
> I was worried, that something was going wrong with my 680 or my oc was unstable or something,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reinstalled old drivers, and now I'm debating if I should swap back to the beta or stay with the whql.
> Everyone else is getting the lag spikes and stutter right?


its a server issue not driver issue. go back to beta for the 680... its awesome!!!


----------



## Stein357

Thought it was my 690 acting up, really glad it's not!


----------



## Drakeskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcenvy88*
> 
> its a server issue not driver issue. go back to beta for the 680... its awesome!!!


already done lol.


----------



## trendy

*Regarding the lag since the Close Quarters was released:*

Apparently the cause has been determined to be PunkBuster related. To avoid the issues that have been experienced since the release of the Close Quarters expansion, play on an unranked server, without PunkBuster enabled.

Source


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trendy*
> 
> *Regarding the lag since the Close Quarters was released:*
> 
> Apparently the cause has been determined to be PunkBuster related. To avoid the issues that have been experienced since the release of the Close Quarters expansion, play on an unranked server, without PunkBuster enabled.
> 
> Source


you just don't want us to get higher stats...lolz

its a lag fest!


----------



## Offline

Got a quick question about Premium.

I live in the UK, Premium is £40 here.

However if i was to buy it from US Amazon it would work out at £30 (£40 is a bit much for me, especially since i already have Back to Karkand) would this work?


----------



## phinexswarm71

i can also report lags,im as well have been confused and thought it was my gpu
they better fix it soon as possible


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> i can also report lags,im as well have been confused and thought it was my gpu
> they better fix it soon as possible


Yea, I thought it was too, I think its gotta be something with the server side graphics issue. because on my GPU I'm spiking from like 60% usage to 95% when it starts to get choppy. My GPU isn't capping out so its not the GPU that's causing the choppiness in the game. You can really tell its server side because when you get into a server with less people <10, then the issue goes away completely. I'd imagine since it just came out there's going to be some server updates and battlelog updates in the next week or two. So that might help to resolve the issue. Then I'd imagine there's going to be another large patch in about a month for premium and CQ.

It's SOO much more fun than regular bf3 though. It's well worth the $15 if you used to be a Cod player and like quick action. Just warning everyone. The lag will feel like everyone you shoot at is a hacker...lol I've put 4 rounds of spas-12 into a guy from 2ft away and they live...its wonderful. I really enjoy bf3: CQ. The action is intense and you'll really enjoy.


----------



## Krazee

Yeah I was playing last night and so many people complained of lag, I personally could not feel any lag


----------



## Desert Rat

Last night was laggy for sure and it was in a lot of different servers. I played B2K and CC and was laggy no matter what. I know it had to be a server issues since my conection is 30 down and 10 upload with pings in the 20-40. With my GTX 670 running @ 1320mhz with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz should be smooth as butter.


----------



## snoball

Don't know if this has been posted yet.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet.


So is the issue still ongoing today? The server lag mixed with my high pings yesterday made for an interesting bolt only game yesterday. I'm not sure I even finished the 2nd game I think my old router dropped connection. Tried the old one because It's big problem was overheating/net drops, but it had way better ping from a cold start so...


----------



## Krazee

Damn EA messing stuff up for us PC players!


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Last night was laggy for sure and it was in a lot of different servers. I played B2K and CC and was laggy no matter what. I know it had to be a server issues since my conection is 30 down and 10 upload with pings in the 20-40. With my GTX 670 running @ 1320mhz with a 3770k @ 4.6ghz should be smooth as butter.


I keep hearing that it is a PB issue. I went into a non-PB server last night and it was smooth as silk.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Kept getting it in a non pb server here







Aww well I'm quite happy tho as I booted up Tribes Ascend due to BF3 being totally unplayable and I'm totally hooked again, such a nice change of pace


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Kept getting it in a non pb server here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww well I'm quite happy tho as I booted up Tribes Ascend due to BF3 being totally unplayable and I'm totally hooked again, such a nice change of pace


Is there any official word from DICE on this issue?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> Is there any official word from DICE on this issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Skill -19...
> How is that even possible!?!?
> And the hitching today is terrible.


If you start with one of the highest skill in the server then it's harder to increase it. If you kill a lower skill player you gain a small amount of skill, if a lower skill player kills you you lose a large amount.


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*


Yea seen that ... it was well over 9 hours ago.


----------



## Desert Rat

I had lag issues with or without PB. I never had lag issues before but I have a problem connecting to servers when I first boot the game where it freezes and after that failed attempt I can login no problem. I gave up already on fixing the "Can not connect to server" in flashing red and have to click on reconnect a few times...


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I had lag issues with or without PB. I never had lag issues before but I have a problem connecting to servers when I first boot the game where it freezes and after that failed attempt I can login no problem. I gave up already on fixing the "Can not connect to server" in flashing red and have to click on reconnect a few times...


I get the same thing when I first start the game as well. Thought about re-installing but I got a feeling it will not help.


----------



## Bluemustang

ARGHHH.....Is anyone having constant crashing? I'm crashing at least once per match, cant finish even one round. Getting this "Game Disconnected: your connection to the server timed out." Was havin one of my best rounds and then crashed of course, driving me crazy!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Man i miss pwning servers. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well good news, finally got some headway with antec. It should only be another 8 weeks or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> By that time armored kill(?) will be out and all you guys will be into it again!
> Man I can't wait to play. I miss my computer so much (it's my 4th kid, what can I say)!


Hang in there bro.









It's a hard situation but, it'll get resolved _sometime_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Don't know if this has been posted yet.


Hmm, hadn't seen that.

Was talking to the guys last night on TS3 and went into my router, moved the network smoother slider in-game all over the place, lowered settings... must have tried everything under the sun trying to fix the stuttering. Hopped on to a Fire Storm server with my 42 ping and--immediately began rubber banding like I was on LSD or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> ARGHHH.....Is anyone having constant crashing? I'm crashing at least once per match, cant finish even one round. Getting this "Game Disconnected: your connection to the server timed out." Was havin one of my best rounds and then crashed of course, driving me crazy!


I'm sure this has something to do with this most recent server issue also because I've gotten that error a few times here recently. Not every round but, it's noticeable. Hang in there. Hopefully they get on this and fix it quick.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Lol http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Alphaninjaz/weapons/336720205/pc/
best part...M320 is only 23% accuracy...lol

The lag issue seems to be resolved...at least I wasn't experiencing the really bad glitching in the game...maybe there's still "normal" lag that im not noticing.


----------



## redalert

I have not played yet but people have been posting in the thread that I posted last night that the lag issue has been fixed
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348090028442/21/


----------



## last-

Just curious, are the new maps good? Worth the money? Thinking about buying them and starting to play BF3 a lot more.


----------



## Drakeskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have not played yet but people have been posting in the thread that I posted last night that the lag issue has been fixed
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348090028442/21/


Just played, and fixed!


----------



## Degree

Will using the FXAA injector things get me banned from servers? Or is it legal?


----------



## Krazee

Played again and no lag at all


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Will using the FXAA injector things get me banned from servers? Or is it legal?


No it's fine.


----------



## Degree

Weird, it seems BF3 won't start up with the FXAA files.
Battlelog would try to Initialize and then nothing will come up...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Weird, it seems BF3 won't start up with the FXAA files.
> Battlelog would try to Initialize and then nothing will come up...


Lol, your screwed probably. Same thing happened to me when I tried it, had to do a full os reinstall. Go to origin, right click on the game and hit repair install. See if that fixes it.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol, your screwed probably. Same thing happened to me when I tried it, had to do a full os reinstall. Go to origin, right click on the game and hit repair install. See if that fixes it.


WHAT O_O
I just installed everything yesterday @[email protected]
I'll try the repair...


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Weird, it seems BF3 won't start up with the FXAA files.
> Battlelog would try to Initialize and then nothing will come up...


make sure u didnt copy any readme files.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> WHAT O_O
> I just installed everything yesterday @[email protected]
> I'll try the repair...


Did you copy the BF3 folder from a previous installation? You may need to reinstall punkbuster. I usually forget to do that after a fresh OS install.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Did you copy the BF3 folder from a previous installation? You may need to reinstall punkbuster. I usually forget to do that after a fresh OS install.


Nope, I installed BF3 fresh


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeskull*
> 
> Just played, and fixed!


Yeah I had no lag issues either


----------



## di inferi

Ya, I believe they fixed whatever issue was causing the lag/fps drops.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol the scar-l has a 12x rifle scope, it's a fully automatic sniper rifle for the assault class









Anyone else find it ironic that I put sniper scopes on shotguns and assault rifles, and red dots/ holos on sniper rifles?


----------



## james8

^i do the latter but not the first haha. i hate scopes on assault generally since they are slow to zoom in and slow to acquire target and block most of your screen for the 6x and above


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^i do the latter but not the first haha. i hate scopes on assault generally since they are slow to zoom in and slow to acquire target and block most of your screen for the 6x and above


Yeah I don't normally do it, but it's fun to snipe with non-sniper rifles sometimes, especially sniping snipers with a shotgun, some of them get so mad.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

*For those wanting to know if close quarters is worth the $15...*
*A.* If you like fast gameplay almost like COD but with a bf3 twist. Its a WAY faster gameplay than regular bf3. The maps are fun! Scrapmetal is my fav. You'll easily get 2.0+k/min probably more like 3.0. I honestly REALLY like it. I was getting bored with regular bf3 and this close quarters DLC is quite alot of fun and WAY different than regular bf3 gameplay. If you like that type of gameplay then get it! You won't be disappointed.

Now in other news....
Is it just me or does close quarters colors seem even more dull? With FXAA on I seriously can't play without it now. The color saturation is TERRIBLE! But with FXAA its SOOO good now! I will seriously never play bf3 without the FXAA injector...With close quarters maps it really adds realism and makes the maps seem all the more realistic.


----------



## Dr1sm

Hey guys check this Awesome Trailer !!!


----------



## Krazee

Damn played a few rounds last night and my thumb kills....


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Damn played a few rounds last night and my thumb kills....


Really? Try using your index finger as a trigger finger, much easier and more ergonomic.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Close Quarters makes laugh and rage at the same time. Pretty much 95% of the time you die you see the person who killed you blasted away by your teammates. Sometimes they get killed as well before the time is up. I've made it a game to see how many people die after my death and so far I'm up to 5 in a row







.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Damn played a few rounds last night and my thumb kills....


New to PC Gaming?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Really? Try using your index finger as a trigger finger, much easier and more ergonomic.


Yup, my thumb button is the zoom button


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yup, my thumb button is the zoom button


Do you mean scope...? Why not have that as the right mouse button...? I have my thumb down as grenade and the right hand side button down as knife.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yup, my thumb button is the zoom button


 that's weird. What do you use your right button for?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Nope, I installed BF3 fresh


As stated: Make sure you are not putting the Read Me file into the directory, that will cause that error.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> As stated: Make sure you are not putting the Read Me file into the directory, that will cause that error.


Yea I didn't put the readme in.
Just tried again with the v5 and does same thing.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Really? Try using your index finger as a trigger finger, much easier and more ergonomic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> New to PC Gaming?


Nope been PC gaming for over a decade

Whats funny its on my left hand. Must be of pressing space to jumping too much last night lol


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Nope been PC gaming for over a decade
> Whats funny its on my left hand. Must be of pressing space to jumping too much last night lol


Oh lol
When I first started pc gaming, my hands and fingers were numb and got tired really easily, that was when I was like 8








Started playing twitch fast paced games like Quake + GunZ and got used to it. Was also the reason I can type fast now because in those games you have to type fast/respond fast. xD

I blame all my computer skills on gaming


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Nope been PC gaming for over a decade
> Whats funny its on my left hand. Must be of pressing space to jumping too much last night lol


Lol, are you one of those players that I run beside and wonder why on earth they're hopping rather than running to the next objective? Never really understood it, you don't go faster and you just make yourself more visible...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Lol, are you one of those players that I run beside and wonder why on earth they're hopping rather than running to the next objective? Never really understood it, you don't go faster and you just make yourself more visible...


I do that all the time








Also running with knife and slashing makes you run faster, duhhh.
Always do that in CS xD I can't be the only one...


----------



## Krazee

Played CQ, pure chaos last night. I only jumped to avoid people during reloads lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Lol, are you one of those players that I run beside and wonder why on earth they're hopping rather than running to the next objective? Never really understood it, you don't go faster and you just make yourself more visible...


You do run faster.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Nope been PC gaming for over a decade
> Whats funny its on my left hand. Must be of pressing space to jumping too much last night lol
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, are you one of those players that I run beside and wonder why on earth they're hopping rather than running to the next objective? Never really understood it, you don't go faster and you just make yourself more visible...
Click to expand...

Pretty sure jumping does make you go a little faster, but not really a noticeable amount (unless you're doing the Metro Dash to B)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You do run faster.


Only if it's done in the right cadence







.

Step-step-step-jump-step-step-step-jump

and it's not a huge difference, using the sprint perk is much more effective







.

One of my favorite parts of playing metro on the RU side was I was always the first to B flag with the hop + sprint


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Only if it's done in the right cadence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Step-step-step-jump-step-step-step-jump
> and it's not a huge difference, using the sprint perk is much more effective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> One of my favorite parts of playing metro on the RU side was I was always the first to B flag with the hop + sprint


Yeah I always put sprint on for the first push on Metro. I think a huge factor to who is going to win is how many squads have sprint on in the beginning


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Only if it's done in the right cadence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Step-step-step-jump-step-step-step-jump
> and it's not a huge difference, using the sprint perk is much more effective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> One of my favorite parts of playing metro on the RU side was I was always the first to B flag with the hop + sprint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I always put sprint on for the first push on Metro. I think a huge factor to who is going to win is how many squads have sprint on in the beginning
Click to expand...

Fuuu, page reset and lost all i typed..









Jumping constantly will actually make you go slower, but if you do it right (as mentioned above) you do go a little faster.

Also it's not really who has sprint or not that matters, it's how many people actually go straight for B. More than half of US always seems to sit at C till capped, instead of going straight for B and actually pushing for it and A. It's kind of good it becomes the campfest because when you push the other team back to spawn it becomes really boring, especially if you push RU back, then it's pretty much a snipefest.

What would be interesting to see is 2 well coordinated teams that actually both went full out to B and actually tried to overtake it and the next flag. Both sides can arrive at the flag at about the same time, if US really runs they can make it to lockers pretty easy, and once you have lockers you can push up front escalator and then the flag is actually contested.


----------



## mtbiker033

well I won my 1st round of gun game, oops I mean Gun Master lol

wow does the grenade launcher suck or what? that was the hardest part of the whole thing is getting the nade launcher kill, they should take that out of the list imo


----------



## opi

The jumping has been a staple in almost every FPS that I can think of. From CSS to Halo to BF2 to BF3. Although its a small incremental increase in speed it makes you a much harder to hit target plus you seem more unpredictable. Anyways, is the lag in CQ gone yet?


----------



## crashdummy35

Double XP all next week for Premium. 2 1/2 days for all players. Cool, so everyone can maybe get in on this, I know some people are busy sometimes during the events.


----------



## Degree

Still haven't bought premium yet *sigh*
I'll just save my money for Guild Wars 2/Steam sale


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Double XP all next week for Premium. 2 1/2 days for all players. Cool, so everyone can maybe get in on this, I know some people are busy sometimes during the events.


ARE YOU JOKING ME. The week I'm going to be in California seeing family.


----------



## raptorxrx

Gah, double XP doesn't matter to me. Just a fake stat booster. I wish I could turn it off tbh, so I could see my real SPM.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I won my 1st round of gun game, oops I mean Gun Master lol
> wow does the grenade launcher suck or what? that was the hardest part of the whole thing is getting the nade launcher kill, they should take that out of the list imo


Yep, it sucks. So do the spawns, I spawned with grenade launcher and the guy ahead of me with the knife spawned next to me - he knifed me before the grenades I popped blew up







I've only won one game as well, and that was only 7 players.


----------



## james8

no life or sleep for me next week


----------



## trendy

I'll be playing this game forever now. When I got bored with CS:S, I played Gun Game.... For like 3 years, until a new game came out to replace that competitive play.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> ARE YOU JOKING ME. The week I'm going to be in California seeing family.


I'm sure this will be a regular thing. Something tells me they are just winging the Premium "exclusive" stuff for now and DXP is an easy way to keep the ship afloat while they get organized.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> no life or sleep for me next week


----------



## Cakewalk_S

What do you guys think of playing bf3 using a gamepad or ps3 controller? I've been thinkin about trying one since CQ came out.... make it more of a console feel with the joys of your pc... Anyone enjoy playing on a gamepad?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What do you guys think of playing bf3 using a gamepad or ps3 controller? I've been thinkin about trying one since CQ came out.... make it more of a console feel with the joys of your pc... Anyone enjoy playing on a gamepad?


Controllers suck... they're so inaccurate and slow. If you want to play with one, why not just play on a console?


----------



## Phokus

Nothing beats the arrow keys... nothing!


----------



## Krazee

Only use xbox controller for jets and heli


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Only use xbox controller for jets and heli


No. Only use controller for racing games. That's my opinion anyways!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I won my 1st round of gun game, oops I mean Gun Master lol
> wow does the grenade launcher suck or what? that was the hardest part of the whole thing is getting the nade launcher kill, they should take that out of the list imo


its literally a grenade launcher lol. It doesn't fire those normal 40mm nades but shoots frag grenades
definite PITA


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> its literally a grenade launcher lol. It doesn't fire those normal 40mm nades but shoots frag grenades
> definite PITA


that's what confused me, i thought it was just a regular m320 which I could just hit someone with the nade and be done with it but you shoot that thing and they go bouncing all over the place. what a piece of junk


----------



## redalert

I just won my 1st round of Gun Master and thing is terrible and there was only 4 people on the other team which made it alot harder. It can be useful but having that thing in GunMaster is stupid.


----------



## Robert03570k

Game is graphically amazing but such a disappointment gameplay wise compared to Battlefield 2


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> that's what confused me, i thought it was just a regular m320 which I could just hit someone with the nade and be done with it but you shoot that thing and they go bouncing all over the place. what a piece of junk


I did the same thing, fired it right into someones chest (or so i thought) and nothing. Then I got knifed. lol.


----------



## flipd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Fuuu, page reset and lost all i typed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jumping constantly will actually make you go slower, but if you do it right (as mentioned above) you do go a little faster.
> Also it's not really who has sprint or not that matters, it's how many people actually go straight for B. More than half of US always seems to sit at C till capped, instead of going straight for B and actually pushing for it and A. It's kind of good it becomes the campfest because when you push the other team back to spawn it becomes really boring, especially if you push RU back, then it's pretty much a snipefest.
> What would be interesting to see is 2 well coordinated teams that actually both went full out to B and actually tried to overtake it and the next flag. Both sides can arrive at the flag at about the same time, if US really runs they can make it to lockers pretty easy, and once you have lockers you can push up front escalator and then the flag is actually contested.


Those are the best Metro games. It's a lot more fun if US manages to push as far as lockers and hold it, and on the opposite side you have RU. Sometimes a little hole in the defense makes it more interesting too when people backdoor A and C. It becomes more than just a grind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well I won my 1st round of gun game, oops I mean Gun Master lol
> wow does the grenade launcher suck or what? that was the hardest part of the whole thing is getting the nade launcher kill, they should take that out of the list imo


Gun Master will never be the same (or as fun) as a CS:S Gungame to me. The weapons are either rejects or CQ weapons, knives don't gain you a level, and there are only four maps (which are still too big for most servers IMO). It's not a Gungame replacement.

But CS:S aside, I'm glad they added this mode, and I'm happy they did the M320 LVG instead of the regular M320 tube, which would be too easy. I've never won GM yet but I've gotten close to winning in the very few times I played it. I guess it's all about reflexes, I hardly use scopes or sights in this mode.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipd*
> 
> Gun Master will never be the same (or as fun) as a CS:S Gungame to me. The weapons are either rejects or CQ weapons, knives don't gain you a level, and there are only four maps (which are still too big for most servers IMO). It's not a Gungame replacement.
> But CS:S aside, I'm glad they added this mode, and I'm happy they did the M320 LVG instead of the regular M320 tube, which would be too easy. I've never won GM yet but I've gotten close to winning in the very few times I played it. I guess it's all about reflexes, I hardly use scopes or sights in this mode.


Oh boy, when I play gungame in CSS, I go full on tryhard.
I always manage to get 1st








Nobody takes gungame seriously as I do xD
I start going 100% thinking mode, heart starts beating heavy and fast, head starts spinning getting that 1st place.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Only use xbox controller for jets and heli
> 
> 
> 
> No. Only use controller for racing games. That's my opinion anyways!
Click to expand...

Controller/joystick can be good for jets. Dunno how people do it with kb or mouse, just takes a different type of coordination i guess lol. For choppers m+kb FTW

Any type of infantry fighting I think you would be severely disadvantaged with a controller on PC. I guess you can be laid back playing and dying all the time? lol

Premium gets a whole WEEK of double XP? Seems a bit unnecessary lol. I guess if you get hardly any playtime it would be useful, but any rank over 45 is just epeen.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Controller/joystick can be good for jets. Dunno how people do it with kb or mouse, just takes a different type of coordination i guess lol. For choppers m+kb FTW
> Any type of infantry fighting I think you would be severely disadvantaged with a controller on PC. I guess you can be laid back playing and dying all the time? lol
> Premium gets a whole WEEK of double XP? Seems a bit unnecessary lol. I guess if you get hardly any playtime it would be useful, but any rank over 45 is just epeen.


I'm still rank 7








Well I did just get the game 2 days ago xD I should play a lot more, but too busy watching anime and playing LoL


----------



## snoball

I don't know how anyone flys a chopper with m+kb. I use my num pad, GTA IV style. It works just I am not as efficient as other pilots. Besides, I am a tank driver if we talk vehicles. I prefer to stay on the ground, being in the sky screams KILL ME!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I don't know how anyone flys a chopper with m+kb. I use my num pad, GTA IV style. *It works just I am not as efficient as other pilots.* Besides, I am a tank driver if we talk vehicles. I prefer to stay on the ground, being in the sky screams KILL ME!


Nah. It's much better for me too. I played GTA 4 for a little while, then jumped in the pilot seat of a heli in BF3 and was amazed that I could actually fly.

Much better, IMO!


----------



## Krazee

Get in the choppaaa


----------



## Faster_is_better

I can fly decent, but I haven't put in enough time or have bothered to get good in the chopper. There are just many things to learn by putting time in, even if you can fly well, that doesn't mean you will survive very long.


----------



## Gunslash

really unhappy how EA is milking us for more money...I'm a big fan of BF3, but I paid $50 for the original and now they want $50 more for the "premium"? To add insult to the injury, I bought the CQ expansion solo thinking I don't need Premium...come to find out, about half the servers require "premium" now anyway...ughhh
I really like the game, and CQ is pretty neat, but this ticks me off..


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunslash*
> 
> really unhappy how EA is milking us for more money...I'm a big fan of BF3, but I paid $50 for the original and now they want $50 more for the "premium"? To add insult to the injury, I bought the CQ expansion solo thinking I don't need Premium...come to find out, about half the servers require "premium" now anyway...ughhh
> I really like the game, and CQ is pretty neat, but this ticks me off..


Eall EQ, get a refund for CQ and get preimum.

The only thing that I disagree about with premium is the que jumping, we're all with you on that


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Eall EQ, get a refund for CQ and get preimum.
> The only thing that I disagree about with premium is the que jumping, we're all with you on that


Right, nothing could go wrong dealing with EA's competent support. I'm in the same position and it's just nonsense to lock a server to premium. There HAS to be some incentive for these decisions. Knowing EA there's probably a price break for server rental or some other nonsense that's not made public in order to promote that garbage.


----------



## snoball

So I played a hardcore game, o lord never again. You die so fast! And to think when the game first came out that's all I played. Guess I like normal now, lol.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Right, nothing could go wrong dealing with EA's competent support. I'm in the same position and it's just nonsense to lock a server to premium. There HAS to be some incentive for these decisions. Knowing EA there's probably a price break for server rental or some other nonsense that's not made public in order to promote that garbage.


I have not personally had to deal with EA's support, but being kind to the CSR and patient enough to read through the scripting makes a big difference.

As for an incentive, well, that would make "Sense" i guess, but why would a server admin want to limit the amount of people that could get in?

Keep in mind I haven't played since the day after premium was released, so I haven't been able to actually use it.

I have a feeling that the premium only servers might be managed by EA, maybe something like dedicated servers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I played a hardcore game, o lord never again. You die so fast! And to think when the game first came out that's all I played. Guess I like normal now, lol.


I miss hardcore







.

I'd play normal for awhile, then go whoop in some HC, and go back to normal.

I played so much metro non-explosive HC when I first started that I completely forgot that I could use grenades and not shoot my teammates and that the hud was somewhat useful.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> So I played a hardcore game, o lord never again. You die so fast! And to think when the game first came out that's all I played. Guess I like normal now, lol.


Heh, I try to play mostly HC.. so on the contrary (normal mode), My targets die so slow! Sucks because there aren't really that many good choices of HC servers at least not in my region that I have good ping too.


----------



## opi

Wait what? They are restricting servers to premium only users? Jesus H Christ that is so messed up. I mean, I would understand it if all or most of the DLCs were out now so the server could switch between all the DLC maps without emptying their server but right now when CQ is the only one out? And as it is there isn't much selection of servers. I was planning on buying CQ but now I dont think so. I refuse to put down 50$ for a DLC I already have and for DLC that I won't even see until next year. Not only that for 2 DLC that we have no idea what they are going to be about.


----------



## Skiivari

It's not that bad. Armored kill is coming out in september and really it doesn't make sense buying all the expansions seperately because it costs more and you don't get the cool box cutter knife.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skiivari*
> 
> It's not that bad. Armored kill is coming out in september and really it doesn't make sense buying all the expansions seperately because it costs more and you don't get the cool box cutter knife.


but it also doesnt make sense buying something before its released not knowing how buggy or garbage its going to be. look at all the people who pre-ordered bf3 ? get screwed pre-purchasing a game full of bugs n glitches that dice cant/wont fix because ea already had plans for all the dlc so as i said nothing gets fixed.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but it also doesnt make sense buying something before its released not knowing how buggy or garbage its going to be. look at all the people who pre-ordered bf3 ? get screwed pre-purchasing a game full of bugs n glitches that dice cant/wont fix because ea already had plans for all the dlc so as i said nothing gets fixed.


The game is not full of bugs, and tell me a game that does not have bugs.. if you enjoy battlefield 3 you will enjoy Premium and it will cost less then buying all DLC separately.


----------



## pc-illiterate

tell me how long it took them to fix start fixing bugs after release ? how long did it take dice to fix bugs that were reported right after release or even the bugs that were reported right before release ? ive played games that required all of 3 patches. the 3rd being patches for hardware released a good long time after the game released. how many games are released with bugs from the beta never being fixed?
im glad youre happy giving ea money for things you havent seen or never even know if youll see or if youll even want. theres a lot of people like me who wont hand over our money for something sight unseen.
telling someone they will like premium if they like bf3 is actually pretty stupid. right now premiu consist of a MAP PACK, a handful of guns and a few co-op missions. the guns dont even matter. give em 3 months and every one of those guns will be nerfed or buffed to be identical to another gun that you already have.
you can argue all you want about the benefits of premium. its a fkn ploy to get as much money as ea can from impatient people who think theyre getting a deal.
respond to my post. i dont care. it doesnt change the fact bf3 + premium is ea's version of cod milk money. open your eyes and stop drinking the kool-aid. buy something that you know nothing about and wont be able to see for almost a year. makes no sense at all.

/removethread


----------



## Faster_is_better

Premium has more co-op missions?


----------



## Degree

Still contemplating if I should get premium or save money for GW2 @[email protected]


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Premium has more co-op missions?


No extra co-op missions


----------



## opi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> tell me how long it took them to fix start fixing bugs after release ? how long did it take dice to fix bugs that were reported right after release or even the bugs that were reported right before release ? ive played games that required all of 3 patches. the 3rd being patches for hardware released a good long time after the game released. how many games are released with bugs from the beta never being fixed?
> im glad youre happy giving ea money for things you havent seen or never even know if youll see or if youll even want. theres a lot of people like me who wont hand over our money for something sight unseen.
> telling someone they will like premium if they like bf3 is actually pretty stupid. right now premiu consist of a MAP PACK, a handful of guns and a few co-op missions. the guns dont even matter. give em 3 months and every one of those guns will be nerfed or buffed to be identical to another gun that you already have.
> you can argue all you want about the benefits of premium. its a fkn ploy to get as much money as ea can from impatient people who think theyre getting a deal.
> respond to my post. i dont care. it doesnt change the fact bf3 + premium is ea's version of cod milk money. open your eyes and stop drinking the kool-aid. buy something that you know nothing about and wont be able to see for almost a year. makes no sense at all.
> /removethread


Yes exactly the game was literally unplayable and I am not exaggerating one ounce. Personally I have never declared a game unplayable until BF3, of course there will be bugs especially at launch but BF3's release was the worst one I have ever experienced. I bought the game at launch. I was greeted by major bugs. Spiking/lag was horrendous. It showed my CPU spike every 5 seconds with an OC'd i2500k and just the basic programs running. Also the mouse fiasco where negative acceleration was present and no matter what you did you could not get a true 1:1 connection. I mean seriously how in the world could they possibly screw that up? Thank god Skyrim was released days afterwards. So I left the mess called BF3 and played Skyrim. I tried Bf3 once every week for a while to see if they had fixed it but to my genuine surprise they didn't until like month 2. After the first month I kind of stopped checking.

Finally when they fixed the mouse thing like 2 months later and I had finished with skyrim I started playing bf3. Well my CPU still showed spiking and I was getting major lag on every server. After days of trying to find a fix I realized it wasn't my system but the poorly coded game. So I left again for about a few weeks. Finally at month 3 I came back and finally the game was playable. So it took about 2-3 months for them to fix a AAA games major game breaking bugs. Don't get me wrong I really enjoy BF3 now but the initial support was abysmally horrid. And this premium thing does really bug me but I can live with it but when they start introducing queue jumping and private premium servers they are just really getting out of hand. WIthout a doubt if things keep going this way it will become pay-to-win. They will introduce special tacti-cool+OP weapons and gear and charge a premium. Hey at the way things are going now they just have to tell you that they are releasing 10 super awesome guns incrementally during the next 6 months without revealing anything about it and tell you that you'll save $ by buying the package now and they'll have scores of people throwing money at them.

Before anyone flames me because I know some people seem to like defending EA's actions I just wanna say I don't care. That's all I am going to say on this subject. Yes it's a rant, and no I'm not gonna apologize. It's just so frustrating to see this kind of stuff and this is a good way to vent and empty my anger chamber. It's not like I can talk to my friends who only play console as they will just say "what? DLC/Premium is awesome!" in turn frustrating me more.

Anyways, does anybody else agree that the AK-74+HB/KRDS is the best all around weapon in this game? Followed by the M16a3.


----------



## alancsalt

Not everyone had that much trouble. I know it was always playable for me, and didn't drop out or fail to load so often that I gave up, but I do totally concede that some people had hellish experiences.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opi*
> 
> Anyways, does anybody else agree that the AK-74+HB/KRDS is the best all around weapon in this game? Followed by the M16a3.


Not even going to try to reply to first part of your post, you've obviously had problems that most people didn't have and have already made up your mind and its not going to change.

But on that part...
the ak-74m is up there but I prefer the L85, they're about the same in accuracy and rof, I like it better simply because it's a bulpup so your movement while ADS is faster and hipfire accuracy is better. I do have to disagree that either of them are better 'all around' than the m16 though.. I use the AEK for close-medium range and the L85 for medium-long range, and sometimes the Scar-L for long range, that thing is like a fully automatic sniper rifle, you can even put a 12x scope on it.


----------



## tango bango

I was reading some posts about buying premium or not. This is what I did and why. I bought CQ and its fun. But the reason I did was because in a couple of months some really good games will be releassed.. Once these new games are released BF3 will become idle .literally speaking, its something to do until these game come out. So for me and some paying $50 bucks for a few more maps is waisting money.Why buy if your not for sure if your going to play them.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Am I the only one that feels that Bf3 has barely anything wrong with it? other than flashlights and sun glares and hit registry, but really what game doesn't have hit registry problems every now and then. Like if I actually focus during a match I can do fairly well.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Am I the only one that feels that Bf3 has barely anything wrong with it? other than flashlights and sun glares and hit registry, but really what game doesn't have hit registry problems every now and then. Like if I actually focus during a match I can do fairly well.


People reviving you at bad times X.X
Especially in metro lol

But other than that, it's a perfect game imo


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Am I the only one that feels that Bf3 has barely anything wrong with it?


Ummmmmmm... Yep.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Am I the only one that feels that Bf3 has barely anything wrong with it? other than flashlights and *sun glares and hit registry*, but really what game doesn't have hit registry problems every now and then. Like if I actually focus during a match I can do fairly well.


two very big problems, IMHO. Hit registry has gotten better with each patch, but the glare is just insane. Mine you, I haven't played on the new maps but I dont know the glare would be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ummmmmmm... Yep.


but it's still fun and we play the hell out of it!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Am I the only one that feels that Bf3 has barely anything wrong with it? other than flashlights and sun glares and hit registry, but really what game doesn't have hit registry problems every now and then. Like if I actually focus during a match I can do fairly well.


I kinda feel the same but, in a different way.

Being new to BF, I honestly look back, and can't imagine how I was ever satisfied with CoD.

I mean, the game is buggy as hell at times but: being on Hill Top and hearing an enemy tank's engine rev as it climbs up towards you...man...that's one helluva in-game feeling. BF3 is great in my book. Until you end up on an ultra crappy team, lol.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> two very big problems, IMHO. Hit registry has gotten better with each patch, but the glare is just insane. Mine you, I haven't played on the new maps but I dont know the glare would be different.
> but it's still fun and we play the hell out of it!


The sun glare is still there on CQ when you see the sun, but a lot of it is indoors so it isn't as bad *BUT* little tiny fires have glare







Not nearly as bad glare as flashlights and sun, not game breaking at all, but annoying to me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

All the women complaining about sun glare... I don't get it. Use it, or learn to deal with it. I don't have any problem with it 500 hours in...


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All the women complaining about sun glare... I don't get it. Use it, or learn to deal with it. I don't have any problem with it 500 hours in...


I would like to know how to use this "sun glare"








But yea it doesn't bother me at all, it adds more realistic characteristics to BF3.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All the women complaining about sun glare... I don't get it. Use it, or learn to deal with it. I don't have any problem with it 500 hours in...


well try to play Karg Island with the sun against your face.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> but it also doesnt make sense buying something before its released not knowing how buggy or garbage its going to be. look at all the people who pre-ordered bf3 ? get screwed pre-purchasing a game full of bugs n glitches that dice cant/wont fix because ea already had plans for all the dlc so as i said nothing gets fixed.


I've moved back to ARMA II since heaps of people are actually playing it now, thanks DayZ! Once you get the hang of the controls and can look past the bugs it really is an amazing game









The way DICE decided to implement their DLC really put me off them.


----------



## redalert

I swear there are some really dumb people that try to fly the attack choppers in BF3. They either fly a foot off the ground the whole time so the gunner cant shoot anything or go flying in without surveying the battlefield like looking for enemy vehicles.


----------



## NFL

I keep running into problems with ping spikes...I'm sitting pretty at 40-50ms, then out of nowhere I spike to 700...why?


----------



## grunion

Anyone else think tv missile hit detection is off now?

Direct hits yield no damage, but if I put the missile at the tracks then damage is done.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone else think tv missile hit detection is off now?
> Direct hits yield no damage, but if I put the missile at the tracks then damage is done.


----------



## grunion

^^ What a mess..


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I swear there are some really dumb people that try to fly the attack choppers in BF3. They either fly a foot off the ground the whole time so the gunner cant shoot anything or go flying in without surveying the battlefield like looking for enemy vehicles.


My favorite is the guy in the locked squad that takes the heli so he can switch seats and fire TV missiles...then die 6 seconds later. Or the enemy tanks are really working well together and you're having a hard time fighting them off, you look over, and your heli is chasing a jeep to the middle of nowhere....

Have you seen that thing where an entire team gets killed (!nuke) by a mod in order to give the other team a chance to move forward and gain ground..? My team (US) on BAZAAR fought back from being pinned to having the other team pinned, only to be killed so they could get a fresh start. Completely ruined the mood for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> I keep running into problems with ping spikes...I'm sitting pretty at 40-50ms, then out of nowhere I spike to 700...why?


Been happening to me a lot lately, too. They seem to have fixed the lag for the most part but, it still spikes now and then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I would like to know how to use this "sun glare"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yea it doesn't bother me at all, it adds more realistic characteristics to BF3.


If you are being chased in a chopper or jet, fly directly at the sun to blind the enemy. If possible come down a hill with the sun at your back.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

It sad nobody play BF3 @ OCN LAN. Too many CSS junkies.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> My favorite is the guy in the locked squad that takes the heli so he can switch seats and fire TV missiles...then die 6 seconds later. Or the enemy tanks are really working well together and you're having a hard time fighting them off, you look over, and your heli is chasing a jeep to the middle of nowhere....
> Have you seen that thing where an entire team gets killed (!nuke) by a mod in order to give the other team a chance to move forward and gain ground..? My team (US) on BAZAAR fought back from being pinned to having the other team pinned, only to be killed so they could get a fresh start. Completely ruined the mood for me.
> Been happening to me a lot lately, too. They seem to have fixed the lag for the most part but, it still spikes now and then.
> If you are being chased in a chopper or jet, fly directly at the sun to blind the enemy. If possible come down a hill with the sun at your back.


KGB 24/7 Grand Bazzar server


----------



## Slightly skewed

I played on GB server that did that. The cry baby admins kept killing our team so they could retake a flag. Only 3 flags on the map too. Born with a lack of oxygen no doubt. I ended up quiting out after being killed 4 or 5 times.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> KGB 24/7 Grand Bazzar server


That's the one. chazzy was in the game too and I just quit. There's a Caspian server doing that too now--and If an admin is on they tell you to move back beyond Gas Station or they ban you...I got banned today from there. Snipers getting the guys at Hill Top from the rocks by RU base so I ran out of bounds to knife them and destroy the beacons/soflams there...got the boot/banned. Base rape is kinda lame but, if you snipe from your spawn you are fair game in my book and if I see a soflam anywhere I make it my business to go get it.

@ Slightly skewed Yeah, I totally understand if the sign on the door says "NOOBS Play Here" or something but, in a 1,000+ tix server full of eagles..?

Funny thing: I caved and bought Premium for the CQB (I enjoy run-n-gun) but I hardly even play that stuff now. I've got the BF Bug and want big maps now. I see I missed out on a lot of good times playing CoD only.

@ Nocturin







Crazy stuff, brosky. I'm going to make a picture and place it on my profile like a wall of shame for the servers that pull those stunts. I'm totally cool with helping newbies along but, when they do it to protect their own teams...nah, that's lame.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That's the one. chazzy was in the game too and I just quit. There's a Caspian server doing that too now--and If an admin is on they tell you to move back beyond Gas Station or they ban you...I got banned today from there. Snipers getting the guys at Hill Top from the rocks by RU base so I ran out of bounds to knife them and destroy the beacons/soflams there...got the boot/banned. Base rape is kinda lame but, if you snipe from your spawn you are fair game in my book and if I see a soflam anywhere I make it my business to go get it.


Base rape is just a part of the game







(unless the admins are intentionally stacking). No better feeling than joining a game and squad-handedly turning the server.

I hate nukes, and wear my bans from those servers as a badge of pride


----------



## redalert




----------



## Nocturin

haha thanks for that!

I knew I wasn't crazy when I thought med kits could heal through walls..

and note to self: go prone in ziba's pool >


----------



## Kreeker

I just bought premium. CQ is so bad...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> haha thanks for that!
> I knew I wasn't crazy when I thought med kits could heal through walls..
> and note to self: go prone in ziba's pool >


Interesting.. knowing this could be useful sometime.

And you can't prone in the pool btw.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kreeker*
> 
> I just bought premium. CQ is so bad...


That sucks, been okay for me. Gunmaster was fun, reminded me of gungame on css.


----------



## crashdummy35

Good games with the guys tonight (Inf3ction and BF3NATE aka Precision_PC) The scores may not be jaw dropping but we ran absolutely roughshod over the server to the point where they called us every name under the sun:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36484213/1/328550580/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36482810/1/328550580/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36481626/1/328550580/

Won every game by 500+ tix.

Saw something really weird tonight too: Me and Nate were running and a team mate running in front of us just dropped dead right in front of us--for absolutely no reason. I stopped and rezzed him and we ran on but, it was totally weird.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Good games with the guys tonight (Inf3ction and BF3NATE aka Precision_PC) The scores may not be jaw dropping but we ran absolutely roughshod over the server to the point where they called us every name under the sun:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36484213/1/328550580/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36482810/1/328550580/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36481626/1/328550580/
> Won every game by 500+ tix.
> Saw something really weird tonight too: Me and Nate were running and a team mate running in front of us just dropped dead right in front of us--for absolutely no reason. I stopped and rezzed him and we ran on but, it was totally weird.


Maybe he had a heart attack







I had something weird happen also, I'm on Grand Bazzar at the E flag and I'm peeking the hallway that leads to C and I kill about 2-3 guys with the G36C and I got a couple more with a grenade. The thing is I never threw a frag I guess its a bug or I shot the frag before the guy thew it?

More weird stuff


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Maybe he had a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had something weird happen also, I'm on Grand Bazzar at the E flag and I'm peeking the hallway that leads to C and I kill about 2-3 guys with the G36C and I got a couple more with a grenade. The thing is I never threw a frag I guess its a bug or I shot the frag before the guy thew it?
> More weird stuff


If someone takes out a granade and starts to throw it, but then you kill them before they actually throw it, it turns into your grenade ;p


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Battle Recorder Of Close Quarters*


----------



## TheYonderGod

Playing at 1366x768 with everything on low and lowered my FOV to 70 and it's still barely playable with this GTS 250 D:


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Playing at 1366x768 with everything on low and lowered my FOV to 70 and it's still barely playable with this GTS 250 D:


What the... BF3 is a graphically and CPU-demanding game. It's not meant to be played on lowest possible resolution and graphic settings...
It's like driving 30 km/h in a Ferrari...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> What the... BF3 is a graphically and CPU-demanding game. It's not meant to be played on lowest possible resolution and graphic settings...
> It's like driving 30 km/h in a Ferrari...


Do you look at his specs? He sold his GTX 460 768MB for upgrade money.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> What the... BF3 is a graphically and CPU-demanding game. It's not meant to be played on lowest possible resolution and graphic settings...
> It's like driving 30 km/h in a Ferrari...


But I'm not playing on a Ferrai, I'm playing on this:


----------



## redalert




----------



## pc-illiterate

the 2 door ford aspires are actually not that bad if youre not afraid to redline em considering they have an engine smaller than quite a few motorcycles







lmao
but no, it isnt anything close to a fiero let alone a ferrari


----------



## Zorginator

Just got kicked from a server for using M67... as in the grenades... ***?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Just got kicked from a server for using M67... as in the grenades... ***?


No explosives server would be my guess. Were you playing Metro?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> No explosives server would be my guess. Were you playing Metro?


I'd have thought that if RPGs/SMAWs and grenade launchers weren't flying around, but they were... :s

Yeah it was a Conquest Metro map...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I'd have thought that if RPGs/SMAWs and grenade launchers weren't flying around, but they were... :s
> Yeah it was a Conquest Metro map...


yeah normally on those servers that ban explosives you wont get kicked until you kill someone with a banned weapon.

@crashdummy35 I played on that server you were on last night









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36565231/1/517695421/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36569145/1/517695421/


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


DO WANT


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> DO WANT


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391300702826/listmembers/

Now you gotta find one of them online and kill them


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Maybe he had a heart attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had something weird happen also, I'm on Grand Bazzar at the E flag and I'm peeking the hallway that leads to C and I kill about 2-3 guys with the G36C and I got a couple more with a grenade. The thing is I never threw a frag I guess its a bug or I shot the frag before the guy thew it?
> More weird stuff


That is strange. I've been killed by a chopper gunner and the kill feed showed me that he killed my with a SAGA shotgun instead of the HAVOC.
Gotta admit, BF3 keeps the giggles coming non-stop.
Try this one if you find yourself right up close on someone and you have to swtich to your pistol cause you are out of ammo: hit the melee button instead. Even from about 3 steps away (game steps) it can override his shooting you and go into the knife animation. I did it yesterday on Kharg and the guy was like "Hey man, that's complete bs! I had you." My answer to him: "You had me but I _got_ you..." If the knife animation were more consistent that would be my go to instead of my pistol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> But I'm not playing on a Ferrai, I'm playing on this:










Volt mod that little guy and run it into the ground.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah normally on those servers that ban explosives you wont get kicked until you kill someone with a banned weapon.
> @crashdummy35 I played on that server you were on last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36565231/1/517695421/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36569145/1/517695421/


It's a good server. Heavily populated. Good mix of players. Plus, the way I see it, a 64-man "Air Map" server should be _at least_ 900 tix...to give both teams time to "settle in" and get working together. *Nice scores btw.*

If I'm on and you want to play a match or two just hit me up. I have a mic and I'm down for a jihad jeep here and there


----------



## Degree

You guys know a good server?


----------



## redalert

Yeah plenty of strange bugs in BF3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> You guys know a good server?


Where are you located (U.S.)?

What do you like to play HC/SC?

Big maps? CQB? Both?

Premium?

Just edit your post with what you like and I'll edit this one with a few I think are pretty good.

CQB
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/af7314e0-bc7c-41f2-857e-77aee4da6eee/W-Close-Quarters-Madness-No-Rules-GGC-Stream/
LvlCap Mixed <-- Empty sometimes, but non-premium
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/01f97bb9-3e4a-4572-9ee8-79a8cb60dbff/LevelCap-and-xFactor-Big-Boy-Bonanza/

Pantheon *HC*--Vanilla & B2K
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/17f186fc-5c6c-4170-bc44-023a3d839fee/Pantheon-24-7-Back-to-Karkand-1-Player-Start-Dallas-TX/

Fly Maps vanilla
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/767fc88d-aaff-4e62-aea0-58cb1e42ba32/Fly-Maps-InstantVSpawn-1P-Start-1500-Tickets-NFO-CHI-C2C/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/7472c74c-8e95-42ac-905b-9af3ebc78091/***-Air-Maps-Noobs-Welcome-600-Tic-Fast-Vehicle-1PS/

24/7 Caspian
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d477814b-2c6f-4573-a198-9995e4538014/The-Danger-Zone-Caspian-24-7-1000-Tickets-GGC-Stream/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/409d8f81-16a4-4340-9c5a-afc8635ff8f1/Noobs-Hiding-In-The-Bush-HAI-http-hai-gaming-net/

Some good ones I play on regularly. My faved CQB servers are mostly Premium though. You'll just have to use the search filter to find some non-P ones.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Where are you located (U.S.)?
> What do you like to play HC/SC?
> Big maps? CQB? Both?
> Premium?
> Just edit your post with what you like and I'll edit this one with a few I think are pretty good.


I'll just make a new post









1. U.S East
2. I like both
3. Both
4. No


----------



## GrandMax

Much easier to get insane score per min in CQ than other game modes.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Gr4ndMax/stats/308634050/

1191 points/min now.

I used to suck (and still do) on large maps with all these vehicles.


----------



## iPDrop

BF3 Maxed with a 2500k @ 5GHz, and 680's in SLI @ 1200MHz


----------



## some guy

Hi guys, I lurk but don't post much, but I enjoy this thread. I had a couple of bf3 moments on Saturday - Kharg Conq. I was in the Rus AA at army base when the little bird popped up and started blasting me - was hitting him but the AA was trashed so I got out thinking I would try shooting the pilot. He came right down on top of me so I chucked some C4 on him, then blew it as he flew off. I lol'd.
Next one was same map, next game, I ran up from the US base from the start, up the hill. I saw an empty jeep already there, but it wasn't smoking so I thought maybe the driver was still around. A bit of sneaking about and I found him and knifed him. Couldn't believe the adrenaline rush from that one.


----------



## iPDrop

^^ Haha nice man!! I love bf3


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Where are you located (U.S.)?
> What do you like to play HC/SC?
> Big maps? CQB? Both?
> Premium?
> Just edit your post with what you like and I'll edit this one with a few I think are pretty good.
> /quote]I too l
> 
> 1. U.S East
> 2. I havnt played HC and probably would like it.
> 3. Both
> 4. Yes


My favorite Servers are
UAN UP All Night b2k Maps
24/7 Metro United Noobs

I don't like the premium maps to be honest. The guns are okay though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> I keep running into problems with ping spikes...I'm sitting pretty at 40-50ms, then out of nowhere I spike to 700...why?


Is your router overheating? If you have a spare to try, or even turn yours off for a while and start it up again see if it runs good while its "cool". Otherwise it could be ISP problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I swear there are some really dumb people that try to fly the attack choppers in BF3. They either fly a foot off the ground the whole time so the gunner cant shoot anything or go flying in without surveying the battlefield like looking for enemy vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite is the guy in the locked squad that takes the heli so he can switch seats and fire TV missiles...then die 6 seconds later. Or the enemy tanks are really working well together and you're having a hard time fighting them off, you look over, and your heli is chasing a jeep to the middle of nowhere....
> 
> Have you seen that thing where an entire team gets killed (!nuke) by a mod in order to give the other team a chance to move forward and gain ground..? My team (US) on BAZAAR fought back from being pinned to having the other team pinned, only to be killed so they could get a fresh start. Completely ruined the mood for me.
Click to expand...

One of those guys was in the chopper solo hovering just out of spawn on Firestorm. I ended up peppering him with our AA so he would knock it off. I didn't even seriously damage him before some enemy jet or chopper made him lose control and he hit the dirt lol.

I have been in maybe 1 or 2 games where it was nuked, but that was because a hacker completely owned one side back to spawn (metro) so it was kind of like a restart. Not really an abusive team nuke.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> KGB 24/7 Grand Bazzar server
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one. chazzy was in the game too and I just quit. There's a Caspian server doing that too now--and If an admin is on they tell you to move back beyond Gas Station or they ban you...I got banned today from there. Snipers getting the guys at Hill Top from the rocks by RU base so I ran out of bounds to knife them and destroy the beacons/soflams there...got the boot/banned. Base rape is kinda lame but, if you snipe from your spawn you are fair game in my book and if I see a soflam anywhere I make it my business to go get it.
> 
> @ Slightly skewed Yeah, I totally understand if the sign on the door says "NOOBS Play Here" or something but, in a 1,000+ tix server full of eagles..?
> 
> Funny thing: I caved and bought Premium for the CQB (I enjoy run-n-gun) but I hardly even play that stuff now. I've got the BF Bug and want big maps now. I see I missed out on a lot of good times playing CoD only.
> 
> @ Nocturin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy stuff, brosky. I'm going to make a picture and place it on my profile like a wall of shame for the servers that pull those stunts. I'm totally cool with helping newbies along but, when they do it to protect their own teams...nah, that's lame.
Click to expand...

Noobs can have eagles too


----------



## iPDrop

^ I was banned from the KGB Server a looonnngg time ago, there was a altercation between me and one of their butt hurt admins


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> ^ I was banned from the KGB Server a looonnngg time ago, there was a altercation between me and one of their butt hurt admins


I hate KGB server. One of the clan members which is my squadmate at the time used @kill command to kill me, so he can take my tank. What a scrub. Sad thing that he's Colonial star 100 and he have over 600 hours.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Wow, didn't know MAV's could destroy enemy equipment. That just opened up a whole lot more uses for this thing..


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I hate KGB server. One of the clan members which is my squadmate at the time used @kill command to kill me, so he can take my tank. What a scrub. Sad thing that he's Colonial star 100 and he have over 600 hours.


I played on that server in the past but never liked it. Basically the jets own the sever. I like playing on that map though cause you can get so many knife kills. My highest was 9 a week ago.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow, didn't know MAV's could destroy enemy equipment. That just opened up a whole lot more uses for this thing..


Yeah pretty useful to kill those Soflams that are in hard to reach places


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Yeah pretty useful to kill those Soflams that are in hard to reach places


What? I thought Soflams were put up by enemy recon soldiers to help snipers practice their trick shots.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What? I thought Soflams were put up by enemy recon soldiers to help snipers practice their trick shots.


That's what I use them for.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys I'm colonel 100 on BF3 I have like 1500 hours of experience between ranked games and unranked scrims and matches, please have a look at my video and drop a like/sub if you can







ill sub back


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That's what I use them for.


I just recently started playing recon, unlocked soflam.
I love it, rarely do I leave it stationary, run and gun and when needed I'll drop it wherever I may be.
Soflam up bring the rain boys, nothing like watching Soflam contrails rise up and knock down a heli.

The only time I really go stationary is when they're pinned in their base.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> I just recently started playing recon, unlocked soflam.
> I love it, rarely do I leave it stationary, run and gun and when needed I'll drop it wherever I may be.
> Soflam up bring the rain boys, nothing like watching Soflam contrails rise up and knock down a heli.
> The only time I really go stationary is when they're pinned in their base.


Enemy snipers probably hate me. I snipe so many enemy soflams in a game.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some guy*
> 
> Hi guys, I lurk but don't post much, but I enjoy this thread. I had a couple of bf3 moments on Saturday - Kharg Conq. I was in the Rus AA at army base when the little bird popped up and started blasting me - was hitting him but the AA was trashed so I got out thinking I would try shooting the pilot. He came right down on top of me so I chucked some C4 on him, then blew it as he flew off. I lol'd.
> Next one was same map, next game, I ran up from the US base from the start, up the hill. I saw an empty jeep already there, but it wasn't smoking so I thought maybe the driver was still around. A bit of sneaking about and I found him and knifed him. Couldn't believe the adrenaline rush from that one.


Yeah, this game can have some seriously fun moments. Even with Premium and the new maps I find myself constantly playing on Caspian...I've had some of the best gaming moments I can ever remember on that map. I especially love the "dirty" fighting for Hill Top and Forest.

Only recently started dropping rubble on people. 3 rockets _11_ rubble kills in a CQ match on Seine. They were camped guarding the way to East Bridge from the RU spawn and I made it to the far bridge going to A flag and dropped a ton of rubble on 'em. Man it was awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> My favorite Servers are
> *UAN UP All Night b2k Maps*
> 24/7 Metro United Noobs
> I don't like the premium maps to be honest. The guns are okay though.


Yeah the UAN is a good server. I think I have it faved. Not too much into Metro myself, as most matches can be won or lost within the first 2-3 minutes depending on the teams.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> One of those guys was in the chopper solo hovering just out of spawn on Firestorm. I ended up peppering him with our AA so he would knock it off. I didn't even seriously damage him before some enemy jet or chopper made him lose control and he hit the dirt lol.
> I have been in maybe 1 or 2 games where it was nuked, but that was because a hacker completely owned one side back to spawn (metro) so it was kind of like a restart. Not really an abusive team nuke.
> *Noobs can have eagles too*


No, doubt. I get owned on a daily basis...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wow, didn't know MAV's could destroy enemy equipment. That just opened up a whole lot more uses for this thing..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wait, what..? I did NOT know that. If I see I am on a good team (solo pubbing) I'll whip out the MAV and just spot the whole game.... This makes things very interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I'm colonel 100 on BF3 I have like 1500 hours of experience between ranked games and unranked scrims and matches, please have a look at my video and drop a like/sub if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill sub back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool video.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I'm colonel 100 on BF3 I have like 1500 hours of experience between ranked games and unranked scrims and matches, please have a look at my video and drop a like/sub if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill sub back


subbed sub me back


----------



## grunion

Lets get a match going....
I'm mic less though


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Lets get a match going....
> I'm mic less though


I would, but I finally got a 2500k, and now my mouse and kb won't work.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would, but I finally got a 2500k, and now my mouse and kb won't work.


New build?
All drivers up to data?
Especially the management engine.

2.0 or 3.0?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would, but I finally got a 2500k, and now my mouse and kb won't work.


bad USB ports on motherboard?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> bad USB ports on motherboard?


All of them, even internal?
Controller bad?

RMA the board, I'll crosship, you'll probably still need to provide a CC for hold.
There is a way around that but I'll not speak of that publicly.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> All of them, even internal?
> Controller bad?
> RMA the board, I'll crosship, you'll probably still need to provide a CC for hold.
> There is a way around that but I'll not speak of that publicly.


The usb ports are fine. The problem is with the drivers. See here before I do a full reinstall: Mouse and keyboard will not work.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would, but I finally got a 2500k, and now my mouse and kb won't work.


Ah man....

Hope you get it all sorted.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I would, but I finally got a 2500k, and now my mouse and kb won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah man....
> 
> Hope you get it all sorted.
Click to expand...

same


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Thanks guys.


----------



## iPDrop

^ lol


----------



## LostRib

Woot double XP


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Woot double XP


Niceee... And just the perfect time for me to have too much to do to play some bf3..


----------



## Gogos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Woot double XP


did 115k score in february.too bad it wasn't double exp then.















http://i49.tinypic.com/35c4cc4.png


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gogos*
> 
> did 115k score in february.too bad it wasn't double exp then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i49.tinypic.com/35c4cc4.png


That's INSANE!!
My max is also around 104,600 XP but that's with 2XP bonus, certainly not raw!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I think my max is like ~40k...lol I was proud of it.

If I joined one of those 7k ticket servers I could probably get 50k+. Hopefully after work today I can relax in the cool air conditioning and have some fun in a high ticket server. I can image if you get a high ticket CQ map you'll get some crazy points.


----------



## Gib007

Yeah, the round I got 104,600 XP in (with 2XP bonus) was a CQ map and there were 40 of us with 1500 tickets. I got 150 kills with 66 deaths!


----------



## snow cakes

I havne't been around in a while and am wondering, since Ive been gone has their been any map packs besides karkand and CQ?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Sure is a pisser if the sever crashes or bf3 crashes at the end of one of those high ticket matches.


----------



## Degree

Anyone have any tips for farming XP?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Metro seems like the best server points wise.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Anyone have any tips for farming XP?


Any CQ map+recon+tugs=massive xp


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Metro seems like the best server points wise.


Yea I've been playing No explosion Metro servers, and I love it.
No more explosions right when you get revived.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Any CQ map+recon+tugs=massive xp


Ugh I don't have CQ :*(


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Ugh I don't have CQ :*(


Then play 64 player conquest metro servers.


----------



## Frankrizzo

You get more points for med packs than tugs


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Yesterday I tried out support class and had c4... lets say I ran around everywhere like a ninja with squad sprint and destroyed about 10 tanks and got like 22 kills =] awesome


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yesterday I tried out support class and had c4... lets say I ran around everywhere like a ninja with squad sprint and destroyed about 10 tanks and got like 220 kills =] awesome


I wish I could do that but I assume that you're playing some form of conquest?


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I wish I could do that but I assume that you're playing some form of conquest?


Aha I meant 22 kills not 220 lol Altough I did find a server which hosts a 10500 ticket conquest match, it is possible on there lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Aha I meant 22 kills not 220 lol Altough I did find a server which hosts a 10500 ticket conquest match, it is possible on there lol


Highest tickets I have seen in a server is 50k.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Aha I meant 22 kills not 220 lol Altough I did find a server which hosts a 10500 ticket conquest match, it is possible on there lol


That makes more sense, lol. I still have to do the c4/knife kills for an assignment and it's looking like I should just go and join a CQ server one session. Trying to c4 a vehicle on 64 hardcore rush is suicidal







.


----------



## piemasterp

I got an SSD and now I can play on Ultra settings with no lag :S Seems odd...


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> That makes more sense, lol. I still have to do the c4/knife kills for an assignment and it's looking like I should just go and join a CQ server one session. Trying to c4 a vehicle on 64 hardcore rush is suicidal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes it is! I played on Operation Firestorm I believe and I woulkd run around from B to A capturing and tanks would come and I'll sprint around and plant some c4 and run like a troll... lol yeah I think today I'm going to try the 10000 server it should last about 3 hours lol...


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Everyone report this scum:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Masha_Glamoure/

Take a look at his last few games. He is the last one on the scoreboard on both, yet he has the most points.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36750471/1/249368972/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36750471/1/249368972/


----------



## Frankrizzo

How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Everyone report this scum:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Masha_Glamoure/
> Take a look at his last few games. He is the last one on the scoreboard on both, yet he has the most points.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36750471/1/249368972/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36750471/1/249368972/


15,994,400m longest headshot? What is this I don't even?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Good to see that battlefield added a report cheater under the profile, because everyone reported cheaters there anyway.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


Yes, I almost always switch perk to what is needed at the time. It shows the other players perks in the Squad screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good to see that battlefield added a report cheater under the profile, because everyone reported cheaters there anyway.


Nice.

Seriously, I need a co-tanker. Someone with the CITV unlocked, we can own the land and skies no problem. I love taking down choppers, occasionally jets with the guided shell.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.




on the bottom left, next to your squad members you can see an icon, this icon indicates what squad perks each member is using, you can see the squad leader is using the explosive perk and the rest are using the sprint perk.

its best to change your perk if another person on your squad is using the same as yours.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


I always switch mine to go with whatever other squad mates are using and make sure I don't have the same 1 as another squad mate.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Aha I meant 22 kills not 220 lol Altough I did find a server which hosts a 10500 ticket conquest match, it is possible on there lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Highest tickets I have seen in a server is 50k.


There's a 60,000 ticket Caspian Border Conquest server somewhere. Admins said games can last about 3 days lol


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> There's a 60,000 ticket Caspian Border Conquest server somewhere. Admins said games can last about 3 days lol


Wow! Man that is crazy..... any one can add me here, I don't have a headset yet but use the chat feature a lot! TurtleTavo, I'm very team orientaed. If I see a tank killing our squad all the time I'll make it my mission to take it out lol..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


Yes I always switch my perk if someone has the same one as me, and if 2 other squad mates are the same I tell them to switch. I ALWAYS make sure someone in my squad is using cover. By armour do you mean the flak perk? That just reduces damage from explosions, it's the least useful imo except on metro when everyone is spamming explosives.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I always switch my perk if someone has the same one as me, and if 2 other squad mates are the same I tell them to switch. I ALWAYS make sure someone in my squad is using cover. By armour do you mean the flak perk? That just reduces damage from explosions, it's the least useful imo except on metro when everyone is spamming explosives.
Click to expand...

Sometimes it can save you from a claymore but I think that's about a 30% chance. So it isn't that useful most of the time. Cover definitely is useful, and was a necessity before they toned down the suppression this last patch.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yesterday I tried out support class and had c4... lets say I ran around everywhere like a ninja with squad sprint and destroyed about 10 tanks and got like 22 kills =] awesome


I have never been any good at that for as long as I've been playing this game. But yesterday I got about 4 vehicle C4 kills on Sharqui and a jihad jeep tank kill on Caspian--I put mines on the hood and rammed into the back of a tank. C4 can fun but it's not the easiest thing to use. I can't even count the amount of failed jump-tosses I've done that led to my death









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> *How many of you guys switch your squad perks?* Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


Always... In front of your squadmates names is the icon of the class they are playing, then the soldier perk they are running. Explosives, ammo, sprint, are usually the best 3 to have; as a forth you can choose between Cover or Suppression--the Flak perk isn't so useful unless it's Metro time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good to see that battlefield added a report cheater under the profile, because everyone reported cheaters there anyway.


Did you get the rig all squared away..?

____________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: Good deal. With that set-up... 4.4/4.5 easy.







<-- Toasting with Koolaid, lol


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Did you get the rig all squared away..?


Yup.  Now I just have to get to overclocking.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Always... In front of your squadmates names is the icon of the class they are playing, then the soldier perk they are running. Explosives, ammo, sprint, are usually the best 3 to have; as a forth you can choose between


Imo it's this order:
1. Cover>ALL no matter what. Like 90% of the gun fights I lose are due to suppression -.-
2. Explosives if you're an engie on a vehicle heavy map, otherwise it's useless
3. Flak if you're on Metro that allows rpg/nade spam, otherwise it's almost useless
4. Ammo or nades depending on which one you're running out of too much on the particular map you're on, skip both if you're dieing often enough to not need extra.
5. Sprint if you're on rush or if you're not using a vehicle for transportation on a big conquest map. Also suppression is pretty much tied with it imo.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Imo it's this order:
> 1. Cover>ALL no matter what. Like 90% of the gun fights I lose are due to suppression -.-
> 2. Explosives if you're an engie on a vehicle heavy map, otherwise it's useless
> 3. Flak if you're on Metro that allows rpg/nade spam, otherwise it's almost useless
> 4. Ammo or nades depending on which one you're running out of too much on the particular map you're on, skip both if you're dieing often enough to not need extra.
> 5. Sprint if you're on rush or if you're not using a vehicle for transportation on a big conquest map. Also suppression is pretty much tied with it imo.


For me, Ammo comes first and then Sprint second. The others are extras for me, though I appreciate their contribution, particularly from Cover. When I lose fights, they're usually due to me reloading, having killed one or two and having little ammo or when three or four gang up on me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So, I thought I had fixed my computer, now it's worse off than before.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1277738/possible-driver-issues-not-even-sure-of-the-problem/0_30

Edit: Fixed it, no problems again.


----------



## james8

what's the best config for AUG A3 in your opinion? i have recently learn about an underslung exploit on this weapon and is currently using that to the max. any other rec?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> what's the best config for AUG A3 in your opinion? i have recently learn about an underslung exploit on this weapon and is currently using that to the max. any other rec?


Heavy Barrel of course. I like the L85 better though.


----------



## di inferi

Any reason battlelog is down?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Any reason battlelog is down?


You can always check here. Shows PC as "Down," and PS3 as "Stressed."


----------



## some guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> How many of you guys switch your squad perks? Personally I don't even know how to see what others have so I leave extra armour on as a perk.


When you're at the customise screen pre-spawn, I think if you click on 'load-out' you can change the perk at the bottom. You can see what perks your other squadmates have on the left side of that box. I wish more people would do this.


----------



## some guy

Ignore that ^^^^ I see others also pointed it out.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *some guy*
> 
> When you're at the customise screen pre-spawn, I think if you click on 'load-out' you can change the perk at the bottom. You can see what perks your other squadmates have on the left side of that box. I wish more people would do this.


That's always good.
Join the only available squad that's open...
3 Colonel 50+ players with the Ammo perk.
allofmywhyy

I usually default to using the Cover perk, with Ammo being a close 2nd.(Explosives if I'm Engie or C4'ing on support)
I run out of ammo quite fast a lot of the time. (If you ain't shootin' you ain't killin'?)

Just got internet back earlier today after a short move, can't wait to get back in.


----------



## Gib007

Do you guys use the Heavy Barrel for weapons?
I hate it. It makes the weapon so inaccurate when firing from the hip. I much prefer the Laser Pointer for this reason. I tend to get most of my kills from running close to the enemy and quickly shooting from the hip, though.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Do you guys use the Heavy Barrel for weapons?
> I hate it. It makes the weapon so inaccurate when firing from the hip. I much prefer the Laser Pointer for this reason. I tend to get most of my kills from running close to the enemy and quickly shooting from the hip, though.


I'd have to check, but I think I have ~15K kills or so. I'd estimate maybe a couple dozen or so are kills from firing at the hip.
Some are probably questionable as to whether I had scope accuracy bonus or not when I got the kill, but I always (start to) bring up the scope immediately on contact with someone else. (While firing ofc)

I use the heavy barrel for some weapons, pretty sporadically really. I usually test out a few different attachment combinations, shoot at a wall ~50m and check the spread, then head out for some killing. If I don't like the feel, I switch it up. For the previous patch, I'm pretty sure I used the heavy barrel on lower recoil weapons, but left it out for the high recoil ones. (In general).Haven't played the recent patch enough to get a good feel yet.
Typically I roll with MK11, Holo Sight/Iron Sights, and Bipod, nothing else.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Do you guys use the Heavy Barrel for weapons?
> I hate it. It makes the weapon so inaccurate when firing from the hip. I much prefer the Laser Pointer for this reason. I tend to get most of my kills from running close to the enemy and quickly shooting from the hip, though.


if most of your engagements are up close, you dont really need the heavy barrel, its designed to give you and edge over mid-long range fire fights, so it really depends on your playstyle.

The heavy barrel lowers accuracy when hip firing and adds some vertical recoil to the gun, its bonus is that it makes your bullet's damage drop off distance higher, your bullets will do more damage at mid/long range than the same gun with no heavy barrel.


----------



## pc-illiterate

please report and help get this turd banned.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/AppIeJulce/

just 1 report to lol at
battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/36854725/1/395672773/http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/AppIeJulce/


----------



## Gib007

Thanks for the information!








I will take it under advisement if playing mid-long range then. My typical load-out at the moment is the MP7 with Kobra sight, extended magazine and laser pointer. As secondary, M443-Tactical!


----------



## tael

I really do need to try out more sidearms.







I almost exclusively go with the G18, which is probably why I never hip fire, this thing *destroys* at close ranges. I'm definitely in the habit of immediately swapping to it when I hit a hallway or small room.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> I really do need to try out more sidearms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost exclusively go with the G18, which is probably why I never hip fire, this thing *destroys* at close ranges. I'm definitely in the habit of immediately swapping to it when I hit a hallway or small room.


At CQB it's not bad, but I tend to enjoy the .44 Magnum. Much longer range and a couple of shots at close range will take down an enemy. Single headshot and they're dead. If you've got decent aim and a good trigger finger it's worth a go imho


----------



## pc-illiterate

ive updated pb and still rubberbanding


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Imo it's this order:
> 1. Cover>ALL no matter what. Like 90% of the gun fights I lose are due to suppression -.-
> 2. Explosives if you're an engie on a vehicle heavy map, otherwise it's useless
> 3. Flak if you're on Metro that allows rpg/nade spam, otherwise it's almost useless
> 4. Ammo or nades depending on which one you're running out of too much on the particular map you're on, skip both if you're dieing often enough to not need extra.
> 5. Sprint if you're on rush or if you're not using a vehicle for transportation on a big conquest map. Also suppression is pretty much tied with it imo.


Good points on all, I mostly agree with your list also. I think I would put Suppression in at 2, and bump the rest down. They are mostly all situational though. For TDM I like to have sprint, but cover/suppr will also be desirable. I find the ammo perk the most useless, never usually live long enough to go empty. Flak and Nade are mostly useful for Metro, and just extra, non essential for other maps.

Most of the time I skim through the squads and see which ones actually are using perks, and using different perks for that matter. I try to join the ones with most variety/desirable perks lol. Well there is one other conditional for joining public squads, the classes.. I don't want to join a 3 man squad of snipers on Firestorm for example... Having a little recon party on top of some distant mountain


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> At CQB it's not bad, but I tend to enjoy the .44 Magnum. Much longer range and a couple of shots at close range will take down an enemy. Single headshot and they're dead. If you've got decent aim and a good trigger finger it's worth a go imho


Supressed M9 for me, accurate even during rapid fire at close or long distances


----------



## croy

M1911 for me.


----------



## snoball

I use the MP443. Been loyal ever since BFBC2. <3


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Supressed M9 for me, accurate even during rapid fire at close or long distances


Before I got the .44 Magnum I was a a big fan of this


----------



## greg8west

Hey how do you get the free game or shortcut if you already own battlefield premium?


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg8west*
> 
> Hey how do you get the free game or shortcut if you already own battlefield premium?


What??

FOURTH OF JULY SALE SPECIAL: GET A BONUS TITLE WITH PURCHASE

How to redeem:
(1) Add Battlefield 3 Premium to cart.
(2) Click on a link below and add that title to cart. The price of your bonus title will be adjusted to zero!

Had to do it before you bought Premium it seems.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> What??
> FOURTH OF JULY SALE SPECIAL: GET A BONUS TITLE WITH PURCHASE
> How to redeem:
> (1) Add Battlefield 3 Premium to cart.
> (2) Click on a link below and add that title to cart. The price of your bonus title will be adjusted to zero!
> Had to do it before you bought Premium it seems.


The bonus is crap anyways


----------



## Slayem

I have been out of the bf3 loop, I am not sure if i want premium as idk what i will be doing when the other expansions come out..am i missing out on guns or anything if i just get cq by itself?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I have been out of the bf3 loop, I am not sure if i want premium as idk what i will be doing when the other expansions come out..am i missing out on guns or anything if i just get cq by itself?


No you wont be missing out on the guns, they are part of the DLC, not Premium.

This is what Premium includes - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/premium/


----------



## Slayem

Thanks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/premium/
doesnt show what battlelog does in the assignments, 5 extra assignments.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slayem*
> 
> I have been out of the bf3 loop, I am not sure if i want premium as idk what i will be doing when the other expansions come out..am i missing out on guns or anything if i just get cq by itself?


For me, premium was lame and a waste of money. Why? The last expansion pack doesnt even come out until March of 2013. I'm not paying $50 to wait that long, sorry. The other stuff that comes with it are trivial/silly like a knife and cammo for your guns. Oh you get a cool notice that says I am a Premium player to everyone else and dog tags to the same effect. Great way of advertising you paid $50 for a product you wont fully see until a little less than a year and don't even know the quality of.

With that said, I bought CQ, its fun as hell. I just don't see myself playing BF3 that far out, who knows, but I wasn't willing to commit $50 nor was I willing to give EA the thumbs up on crap like this in the future. But that seems to be moot, since so many people have jumped on the bandwagon EA is going to exploit this scheme in the future...


----------



## [email protected]

You're forgetting how much you'll be paying if you never got Premium. Expansions are free.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/premium/
> doesnt show what battlelog does in the assignments, 5 extra assignments.


Yes it does, says assignments, and the dog tags that are the rewards for the assignments.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're forgetting how much you'll be paying if you never got Premium. Expansions are free.


Who wants to get all the DLC especially they cost more money than necessary? Not everyone is hardcore BF3 fan. I'm definitely not getting CQ maps because it's so similar to COD and Metro. I might get Armor Kill maps if they are good. We don't really know about the rest. I thought I paid $50 for the full game, now it's more like partial beta game. EA is too greedy for their own good.


----------



## snoball

Very off topic, but I have to come the conclusion that every person playing battlefield is a complete idiot. Since I've played more, and gotten better, I feel like I have to do everything for my team.....

Kids double up on Squad Perks
Kids use Auto Shotgun with no range
Kids run around hip firing M60s

I could rant forever. I seriously need to stop playing this game.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You're forgetting how much you'll be paying if you never got Premium. Expansions are free.


Expansions are free according to YOU. There isn't some gamer code companies have to live by. You realize EA is a publicly traded company right? Shareholders want a return. Not rocket science...Games are big business. Would I like stuff for free? Yeah. I don't work for free, neither should everyone expect game developers.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Very off topic, but I have to come the conclusion that every person playing battlefield is a complete idiot. Since I've played more, and gotten better, I feel like I have to do everything for my team.....
> Kids double up on Squad Perks
> Kids use Auto Shotgun with no range
> Kids run around hip firing M60s
> I could rant forever. I seriously need to stop playing this game.


What pisses me off the most is now almost every night on my favourite server, this Spanish guy shows up:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/peque2/

On every single CQ map he has a single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon he will use. However, he has become so proficient at using this single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon that he very nearly owns anything that moves nearby.

Scrapmetal is the most annoying map to play against him. He stands at the top of the two-floor staircase and drops C4 down. Keep in mind this server has 1500 tickets per round and rounds last between 40 and 50 minutes. It's not a joke when I say this guy stands there throwing C4 down the staircase for 40 to 50 minutes straight. Oh and he does it TWICE because once you play RU, you switch to US so as the other side, he does it again. That's around 1.5 hours straight of "C4 down this staircase".

If it wasn't enough, he has a YouTube channel where he posts videos of his exploits and moreover, he has the most annoying voice I have ever heard. I'm fluent in Spanish too, which makes it even worse for me to listen to.

ANGER. DEATH. RAGEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> What pisses me off the most is now almost every night on my favourite server, this Spanish guy shows up:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/peque2/
> On every single CQ map he has a single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon he will use. However, he has become so proficient at using this single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon that he very nearly owns anything that moves nearby.
> Scrapmetal is the most annoying map to play against him. He stands at the top of the two-floor staircase and drops C4 down. Keep in mind this server has 1500 tickets per round and rounds last between 40 and 50 minutes. It's not a joke when I say this guy stands there throwing C4 down the staircase for 40 to 50 minutes straight. Oh and he does it TWICE because once you play RU, you switch to US so as the other side, he does it again. That's around 1.5 hours straight of "C4 down this staircase".
> If it wasn't enough, he has a YouTube channel where he posts videos of his exploits and moreover, he has the most annoying voice I have ever heard. I'm fluent in Spanish too, which makes it even worse for me to listen to.
> ANGER. DEATH. RAGEEEEEEEEE!!


All I could think of while reading this whole this is LOL.
I mean nothing you can say about this xD


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> All I could think of while reading this whole this is LOL.
> I mean nothing you can say about this xD


LOL indeed!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> LOL indeed!


His youtube looks well kept, uploading a lot of videos :O


----------



## Cakewalk_S

FTW!


lol


----------



## snoball

Nice, my game did that once.

You guys see this wedding dress fool around spamming OCN. ROFL what a chump.


----------



## snoball

:








This game is so good at making even teams.

Yes, I have been playing a lot of Noshahr TDM. Why PTFO is your teamates are total trash.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game is so good at making even teams.
> Yes, I have been playing a lot of Noshahr TDM. Why PTFO is your teamates are total trash.


As bad as that is I had worse losing streak than that like 20+ in a row without a win.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> As bad as that is I had worse losing streak than that like 20+ in a row without a win.


I'd bash my face on the keyboard if that happened. I don't mind losing, I HATE losing when I do my best with toolbags for teammates.

/rant

Happy 4th to yous!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I'd bash my face on the keyboard if that happened. I don't mind losing, I HATE losing when I do my best with toolbags for teammates.
> /rant
> Happy 4th to yous!


Have you been checking if the guys are on TS3, bro? You never have to run alone if one of us is on. The TS server is always there for you to use.

I play alone alot but that's cause I blast music and don't even turn on the game volume sometimes









Happy 4th everyone. Any vets, servicemen or women: Thank you for your service.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> if most of your engagements are up close, you dont really need the heavy barrel, its designed to give you and edge over mid-long range fire fights, so it really depends on your playstyle.
> The heavy barrel lowers accuracy when hip firing and adds some vertical recoil to the gun, its bonus is that it makes your bullet's damage drop off distance higher, your bullets will do more damage at mid/long range than the same gun with no heavy barrel.


I always play with heavy barrel. Same power at all ranges. Close, medium and long. Combined with foregrip for close range accuracy, you have a balanced weapon that is effective on any map. Laser and flashlights signals to your enemy where you're located. The disadvantage greatly outweighs the slight accuracy bonus.

For high recoil weapons, move slightly while shooting and recoil will greatly be reduced, increasing accuracy.
Also avoid using the ACOG scope on these weapons. The more zoom a scope has, muzzle climb also increases.
Reflex, PKS etc. are better scopes and you can see the map better when aiming.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WorldExclusive*
> 
> I always play with heavy barrel. Same power at all ranges. Close, medium and long. Combined with foregrip for close range accuracy, you have a balanced weapon that is effective on any map. Laser and flashlights signals to your enemy where you're located. The disadvantage greatly outweighs the slight accuracy bonus.
> For high recoil weapons, move slightly while shooting and recoil will greatly be reduced, increasing accuracy.
> Also avoid using the ACOG scope on these weapons. The more zoom a scope has, muzzle climb also increases.
> Reflex, PKS etc. are better scopes and you can see the map better when aiming.


You dont need to convince me, i also really like the heavy barrel, most of my guns have that attachment.

What do you mean "same damage at all ranges"?
The heavy barrel increases the damage at range, you can see this here .

The An-94 with no attachment does 18.4 damage at 50 meters, while the AN-94 with the heavy barrel attachment does 20.86 damage at 50 meters, assuming the target has 100% health, you will need 5 bullets to kill the target with the heavy barrel and 6 bullets with no attachment. (of course this applies to most guns with the HB)

Also, if you move the gun will experience more spread, it takes X amount of seconds after you move for your penalty spread to dissapear, so it is better to stay still and controll recoil because that way your gun will not have added spread, at least in my opinion.

The heavy barrel will also decrease your spread on most guns (not on all of them)

I think the HB is one of the strongest attachments, the suppressor comes in second for when you need to be off the radar.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> For me, premium was lame and a waste of money. Why? The last expansion pack doesnt even come out until March of 2013. I'm not paying $50 to wait that long, sorry. The other stuff that comes with it are trivial/silly like a knife and cammo for your guns. Oh you get a cool notice that says I am a Premium player to everyone else and dog tags to the same effect. Great way of advertising you paid $50 for a product you wont fully see until a little less than a year and don't even know the quality of.
> With that said, I bought CQ, its fun as hell. I just don't see myself playing BF3 that far out, who knows, but I wasn't willing to commit $50 nor was I willing to give EA the thumbs up on crap like this in the future. But that seems to be moot, since so many people have jumped on the bandwagon EA is going to exploit this scheme in the future...


I've been tempted to get Premium for a while now, but a couple of things have put me off, firstly, the queue 'priority', i'd feel like an ass jumping ahead of other people, treating your customers, who paid their hard earned money for the game at launch as second class citizens simply because they refuse to pay up _again_ is *wrong*, i cannot believe EA are getting away with this but it sums up the gaming industry pretty nicely.

Secondly as mentioned there's the whole 'Premium Player' tag on the kill cam, it is so tacky but you can see what they're doing, you cannot avoid the word 'Premium' when it comes to Battlefield 3 now, Battlelog is covered with it and they've done this in-game too to make sure people do not forget about their 'Premium' service, it's brilliant from a marketing perspective but vomit inducing from the players point of view.

I'm almost 100% certain i'll get all the map packs, which is why i'm tempted to get it as it works out £10 cheaper for me and i have faith in Dice to deliver on the maps but EA's douchebaggery is really putting me off at the moment.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> I've been tempted to get Premium for a while now, but a couple of things have put me off, firstly, the queue 'priority', i'd feel like an ass jumping ahead of other people, treating your customers, who paid their hard earned money for the game at launch as second class citizens simply because they refuse to pay up _again_ is *wrong*, i cannot believe EA are getting away with this but it sums up the gaming industry pretty nicely.
> Secondly as mentioned there's the whole 'Premium Player' tag on the kill cam, it is so tacky but you can see what they're doing, you cannot avoid the word 'Premium' when it comes to Battlefield 3 now, Battlelog is covered with it and they've done this in-game too to make sure people do not forget about their 'Premium' service, it's brilliant from a marketing perspective but vomit inducing from the players point of view.
> I'm almost 100% certain i'll get all the map packs, which is why i'm tempted to get it as it works out £10 cheaper for me and i have faith in Dice to deliver on the maps but EA's douchebaggery is really putting me off at the moment.


There's pretty much only 1 server I regular that is consistently full, and everyone on it seems to pretty much be using premium anyway. If 6 people are in queue, I've always been 7, etc. I suppose that could just mean all the non-premium people just give up trying to get on, no idea.
As for the premium tag in-game... I never notice it. I usually glance to see what weapon they were using, then start prepping up my next run. It really only seems to be a big deal to the people that get all up in arms about.

If you think its a decent deal, just go for it.








All the rest is just fluff and inconsequential really.


----------



## EVILNOK

How does this even happen:


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> How does this even happen:


LOL


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> LOL


1 Bullet, 2 head shots = 2 kills = 2 hits

2 hits / 1 bullet = 200% accuracy

That's my guess


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 1 Bullet, 2 head shots = 2 kills = 2 hits
> 2 hits / 1 bullet = 200% accuracy
> That's my guess


That was a gun game match (UltraViolence74 is me btw) and I only got single kills, no double kills lol.


----------



## HighwayStar

So, I finally played a battlefield game. Got BFBC2 for 5$ and I really liked it. I see BF3 is 35.99 on Amazon right but I'm still sort of on the fence. I wasn't really able to find many people playing BFBC2 but how active is the community for BF3 on PC? Like will I be able to find games at all time of the day/night?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Very off topic, but I have to come the conclusion that every person playing battlefield is a complete idiot. Since I've played more, and gotten better, I feel like I have to do everything for my team.....
> 
> Kids double up on Squad Perks
> Kids use Auto Shotgun with no range
> Kids run around hip firing M60s
> 
> I could rant forever. I seriously need to stop playing this game.


Yep, I got bored of the game a while ago. It was only fun with someone to coordinate with on Mumble/vent/etc. Random players have 0 concept of teamwork, and it just gets boring losing games when all it takes is a tiny bit of team coordination to win handily. A team of sucky players working together would win vs a team of decent players randomly running about.

Seems like most of my friends on BL are on the other side of the world from me, so pings are pretty terrible if I join up on them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> What pisses me off the most is now almost every night on my favourite server, this Spanish guy shows up:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/peque2/
> On every single CQ map he has a single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon he will use. However, he has become so proficient at using this single tactic, single camping spot and single weapon that he very nearly owns anything that moves nearby.
> Scrapmetal is the most annoying map to play against him. He stands at the top of the two-floor staircase and drops C4 down. Keep in mind this server has 1500 tickets per round and rounds last between 40 and 50 minutes. It's not a joke when I say this guy stands there throwing C4 down the staircase for 40 to 50 minutes straight. Oh and he does it TWICE because once you play RU, you switch to US so as the other side, he does it again. That's around 1.5 hours straight of "C4 down this staircase".
> If it wasn't enough, he has a YouTube channel where he posts videos of his exploits and moreover, he has the most annoying voice I have ever heard. I'm fluent in Spanish too, which makes it even worse for me to listen to.
> ANGER. DEATH. RAGEEEEEEEEE!!
> 
> 
> 
> All I could think of while reading this whole this is LOL.
> I mean nothing you can say about this xD
Click to expand...

Yep, haha. It's like Metro, if you play on a server frequently, you start to notice the other regulars and a lot of the time they use the exact same tactics which I suppose work but it seems so boring to shoot a m320 at a ceiling for a half hour... They end up with the highest scores doing stuff like that though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> 1 Bullet, 2 head shots = 2 kills = 2 hits
> 2 hits / 1 bullet = 200% accuracy
> That's my guess
> 
> 
> 
> That was a gun game match (UltraViolence74 is me btw) and I only got single kills, no double kills lol.
Click to expand...

Shotguns still have that accuracy bug I think, though I'm not sure you can get 200% accuracy even if you point blank shot someone with the buckshot. Otherwise, I would guess 2 kills 1 shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> So, I finally played a battlefield game. Got BFBC2 for 5$ and I really liked it. I see BF3 is 35.99 on Amazon right but I'm still sort of on the fence. I wasn't really able to find many people playing BFBC2 but how active is the community on PC? Like will I be able to find games at all time of the day/night?


For BF3 yes, plenty of servers. The game does go on sale for $30 semi regularly (maybe just the vanilla version though, not with Back to Karkand).


----------



## Rageysdad

It is MUCH BIGGER on PC then it is Console, Plus You will not find a Console to even begin to come close to some of the PC's built or even bought in todays market.
As for any time once you start looking at your BattleLog you will find an assortment of servers all over the World, so YES anytime any place you can join in on a "multi-player game

HAVE FUN... PS my ign is Rageysdad


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> How does this even happen:


Not unheard of. A player with just a few kills can easily have that accuracy or even better. If you hit 2 people with one shot from a sniper, shotgun, or explosive, that is 200% accuracy. If you have just those 2 kills on your player record, your overall accuracy is legitimately 200%


----------



## HighwayStar

Just what I needed to see. Such great timing







Sold


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I needed to see. Such great timing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold


XBox360 just got owned by its big brother.
Thanks for sharing this video, I really enjoyed it.
And I love hearing and watching that guy. Him and the british/irish/scottish (can't really tell) one from Overclock3D.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> How does this even happen:


Shoguns with multiple pellets







.

or hax


----------



## WorldExclusive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> You dont need to convince me, i also really like the heavy barrel, most of my guns have that attachment.
> What do you mean "same damage at all ranges"?
> The heavy barrel increases the damage at range, you can see this here .
> The An-94 with no attachment does 18.4 damage at 50 meters, while the AN-94 with the heavy barrel attachment does 20.86 damage at 50 meters, assuming the target has 100% health, you will need 5 bullets to kill the target with the heavy barrel and 6 bullets with no attachment. (of course this applies to most guns with the HB)
> Also, if you move the gun will experience more spread, it takes X amount of seconds after you move for your penalty spread to dissapear, so it is better to stay still and controll recoil because that way your gun will not have added spread, at least in my opinion.
> The heavy barrel will also decrease your spread on most guns (not on all of them)
> I think the HB is one of the strongest attachments, the suppressor comes in second for when you need to be off the radar.


Maybe "great" power at all ranges is a better word. But I'm not into gun stats.
The feel of the gun is what I focus on. I use the AEK-971, which is tough to handle for some.
When using the foregrip, the muzzle pulls hard left. With the HB the muzzle climbs up. So when shooting stationary especially in three round brusts, the gun tends to pull hard to the upper left. But, when I move slightly, the gun is easier to keep center. I'll take the steadier aim over the slight penalty for bullet spread.


----------



## snoball

That Linus video was awesome! It just oozes elitism, and I approve.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> And I love hearing and watching that guy. Him and the british/irish/scottish (can't really tell) one from Overclock3D.


It's Linus in the linked video, but are you on about Tiny Tom Logan? Youtube name: TimeToLiveCustoms or something like that. Pretty sure he's British


----------



## Joneszilla

Love that Linus video! Just sent it to all my Xbox360 friends.


----------



## HighwayStar

I thought timetolivecustoms dude was Aussie lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

My new graphics card should be here in 2 days, it is an AMD card (7870) so instead of trying to remove all the Nvidia drivers and install the AMD ones, I'm just going to reinstall my whole OS. What is the easiest way to not have to re-download BF3? Do I just copy it to my HDD and then after I reinstall copy it back and run the Origin installer? Also same question about D3, if anyone here knows that too.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My new graphics card should be here in 2 days, it is an AMD card (7870) so instead of trying to remove all the Nvidia drivers and install the AMD ones, I'm just going to reinstall my whole OS. What is the easiest way to not have to re-download BF3? Do I just copy it to my HDD and then after I reinstall copy it back and run the Origin installer? Also same question about D3, if anyone here knows that too.


Someone has a guide around here on how to hack up origin games, but IIRC, copy the origin game folder somewhere else, then when before you attepmt to install change it to a directory or something...

but yes the OS wipe would prolly be the best of both worlds and on an SSD it goes so quick.


----------



## pc-illiterate

after os install, install origin, start bf3 download where you want it and stop it. copy it over to where you want it. when you restart origin and the bf3 dl, it'll see its done and boom ditty bang, youre playing


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Someone has a guide around here on how to hack up origin games, but IIRC, copy the origin game folder somewhere else, then when before you attepmt to install change it to a directory or something...
> but yes the OS wipe would prolly be the best of both worlds and on an SSD it goes so quick.


I have swapped from ATI to Nivida on this install and had no problems at all. There's really no reason to do a clean install for changing cards... It's not hard to get the Nvidia software out.... It should uninstall just fine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Someone has a guide around here on how to hack up origin games, but IIRC, copy the origin game folder somewhere else, then when before you attepmt to install change it to a directory or something...
> but yes the OS wipe would prolly be the best of both worlds and on an SSD it goes so quick.
> 
> 
> 
> I have swapped from ATI to Nivida on this install and had no problems at all. There's really no reason to do a clean install for changing cards... It's not hard to get the Nvidia software out.... It should uninstall just fine.
Click to expand...

True, but clean OS are nice also







Wouldn't you still be bottlenecked by the dvd reader on the install? or is a mechanical hdd the biggest bottleneck for an OS install? (Assuming you use a disc in the first place)


----------



## LuminatX

What the hell is up with all these "premium" servers? It's honestly starting to piss me off.
Why would someone make their server premium exclusive? it really makes no sense at all.

/rant.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I have swapped from ATI to Nivida on this install and had no problems at all. There's really no reason to do a clean install for changing cards... It's not hard to get the Nvidia software out.... It should uninstall just fine.


This is not un-true, but I had an issue until i clean installed so It's just an excuse to start fresh IMO







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> True, but clean OS are nice also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you still be bottlenecked by the dvd reader on the install? or is a mechanical hdd the biggest bottleneck for an OS install? (Assuming you use a disc in the first place)


Installing via USB is the quickest way. Install win7 in about 20 minutes







(Haven't tried a USB install on an HDD yet though


----------



## pc-illiterate

usb to ssd was 45 minutes with ALL updates minus language packs and silverlight for me.
usb to hdd install only was like 30 minutes.
i only install from usb so, cant say about dvd


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> What the hell is up with all these "premium" servers? It's honestly starting to piss me off.
> Why would someone make their server premium exclusive? it really makes no sense at all.
> /rant.


49.99 gets you Premium status as a player. Includes Maps/expansions and stuff and the ability to skip the que.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 49.99 gets you Premium status as a player. Includes Maps/expansions and stuff and the ability to skip the que wait in the que normally.


FTFY

Too many have premium for that to be considered a perk anymore, even in my limited experience before my rig died


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 49.99 gets you Premium status as a player. Includes Maps/expansions and stuff and the ability to skip the que.


That's not quite it, people are setting their servers to only allow premium players on them. I can't see the point in that, you gain nothing and lose players. I guess you'd only do it if your server was full of premium players 24/7, unless you have some other elitist reason.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 49.99 gets you Premium status as a player. Includes Maps/expansions and stuff and the ability to skip the que.


I don't want to waste any more money on EA's little schemes.
and exactly, you only lose players, even if your server was mainly premium players, you don't gain anything from making your server premium exclusive.

I hope this gets removed, asap.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That's not quite it, people are setting their servers to only allow premium players on them. I can't see the point in that, you gain nothing and lose players. I guess you'd only do it if your server was full of premium players 24/7, unless you have some other elitist reason.


Wow. People's heads really got gased up with Premium huh?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I have swapped from ATI to Nivida on this install and had no problems at all. There's really no reason to do a clean install for changing cards... It's not hard to get the Nvidia software out.... It should uninstall just fine.


Oh I just realized I don't have a sata optical drive and my new motherboard doesn't have IDE, last time I installed windows was on my old motherboard. And I don't have a 4gb flash drive, so I guess I can't reinstall anyways, thanks for telling me I don't need to or I probably would have gone through all the trouble of putting my ssd in my laptop to install the OS. Installing on a different motherboard is probably worse than switching graphics cards anyways.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I think there is a GPU driver removal thread in my Sig... might be a bit out of date but most of the info should still be relevant.

Edit: Use Driver Sweeper in place of what is mentioned on that thread.


----------



## BradleyW

I too have driver removal guides in my sig


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think there is a GPU driver removal thread in my Sig... might be a bit out of date but most of the info should still be relevant.
> Edit: Use Driver Sweeper in place of what is mentioned on that thread.


Thanks but I've heard Driver Sweeper causes problems, and Bradley's thread confirms that too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I too have driver removal guides in my sig


Thanks.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> That's not quite it, people are setting their servers to only allow premium players on them. I can't see the point in that, you gain nothing and lose players. I guess you'd only do it if your server was full of premium players 24/7, unless you have some other elitist reason.


It's to not be disrespectful to people waiting in the queues, I think.

Queue jumping works. I totally disagree with it but, it can't be disabled.

I even play the vanilla maps on the P servers a lot now just to avoid Q jumping, especially when there's a lot of people in line.


----------



## Joneszilla

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2012-07-04-battlefield-3-how-fan-run-servers-are-ruining-dices-game

Sorry if repost but interesting rant/article on fan run BF3servers.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys,

New to BF3 here









I had been with CoD for a while, and just can't stand it anymore. Trying BF3 and love it so far.

Is there a trick to telling who is enemy and ally? Right now I am telling the difference with the blue triangles and names above the players. Sometimes an ally doesn't show em right away either and I get a teamkill







.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys,
> New to BF3 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been with CoD for a while, and just can't stand it anymore. Trying BF3 and love it so far.
> Is there a trick to telling who is enemy and ally? Right now I am telling the difference with the blue triangles and names above the players. Sometimes an ally doesn't show em right away either and I get a teamkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you are in a hard core server, you won't see the "Dorito" (colored triangle above players heads) to identify friend/foe because there is no spotting in hard core mode.

Go into the game settings and enable Color Blind support. I think it's where you adjust resolution and all that. You'll see where it says "Enable Color Blind Support." This makes spotting easier in regular core servers.

If you are just starting out, try and avoid hard core servers until you get a feel for the game--you can't team kill in regular mode.

Expect to get your backside handed to you for a while. This is my first BF game, too and, at first, I was absolutely horrible at it. But it gets easier. Gather some friends and create a voice channel so you can talk in the game--let them help you along. Do you have a mic? Buy even a cheap 5 dollar one from Radio Shack if you can because that thing will become invaluable to you as you are learning the game.

Edit: Also, please, make spotting a habit. So many players overlook this simple yet absolutely invaluable thing in BF3 now-a-days. See an enemy tank? Look at it and hit "Q" until it's spotted and it shows on your teams mini maps. See a guy running in the distance and you're not sure you'll be able to hit him? Spot him, put him on the mini map in case you miss. Sniping? Spot before you shoot, in case you miss. You'll be a true asset to your team just by doing this, bro.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If you are in a hard core server, you won't see the "Dorito" (colored triangle above players heads) to identify friend/foe because there is no spotting in hard core mode.
> Go into the game settings and enable Color Blind support. I think it's where you adjust resolution and all that. You'll see where it says "Enable Color Blind Support." This makes spotting easier in regular core servers.
> If you are just starting out, try and avoid hard core servers until you get a feel for the game--you can't team kill in regular mode.
> Expect to get your backside handed to you for a while. This is my first BF game, too and, at first, I was absolutely horrible at it. But it gets easier. Gather some friends and create a voice channel so you can talk in the game--let them help you along. Do you have a mic? Buy even a cheap 5 dollar one from Radio Shack if you can because that thing will become invaluable to you as you are learning the game.
> Edit: Also, please, make spotting a habit. So many players overlook this simple yet absolutely invaluable thing in BF3 now-a-days. See an enemy tank? Look at it and hit "Q" until it's spotted and it shows on your teams mini maps. See a guy running in the distance and you're not sure you'll be able to hit him? Spot him, put him on the mini map in case you miss. Sniping? Spot before you shoot, in case you miss. You'll be a true asset to your team just by doing this, bro.


Color blind mode doesn't help everyone, it makes it harder for me to see friendlies names and doesn't really change my ability to see enemies at all. But yeah, try it and see if it helps you.

If you want some tips that help new players check out rivaLxfactor on youtube, he has tons of tips that are good for even experienced players.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If you are in a hard core server, you won't see the "Dorito" (colored triangle above players heads) to identify friend/foe because there is no spotting in hard core mode.
> Go into the game settings and enable Color Blind support. I think it's where you adjust resolution and all that. You'll see where it says "Enable Color Blind Support." This makes spotting easier in regular core servers.
> If you are just starting out, try and avoid hard core servers until you get a feel for the game--you can't team kill in regular mode.
> Expect to get your backside handed to you for a while. This is my first BF game, too and, at first, I was absolutely horrible at it. But it gets easier. Gather some friends and create a voice channel so you can talk in the game--let them help you along. Do you have a mic? Buy even a cheap 5 dollar one from Radio Shack if you can because that thing will become invaluable to you as you are learning the game.
> Edit: Also, please, make spotting a habit. So many players overlook this simple yet absolutely invaluable thing in BF3 now-a-days. See an enemy tank? Look at it and hit "Q" until it's spotted and it shows on your teams mini maps. See a guy running in the distance and you're not sure you'll be able to hit him? Spot him, put him on the mini map in case you miss. Sniping? Spot before you shoot, in case you miss. You'll be a true asset to your team just by doing this, bro.


Sounds good. I think I might even have a positive K/D right now on the HC servers









I had no idea about spotting either. I will definitely be doing that!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Color blind mode doesn't help everyone, it makes it harder for me to see friendlies names and doesn't really change my ability to see enemies at all. But yeah, try it and see if it helps you.
> If you want some tips that help new players check out rivaLxfactor on youtube, he has tons of tips that are good for even experienced players.


I am checking him out at the moment now due to your recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## tael

Spotting is definitely an amazing asset.
I have my finger hovering over 'Q' just as readily as over the LMB.

The number of times I've rounded a corner in a jeep and ran straight into a Tank is incredible.
A tank RIGHT BY our main base, surrounded by teammates. But not one of them simply hit 'Q' to let everyone know its there.

I've actually had people accuse me of cheating because I spotted them from a distance, then watched them hide in a corner on the minimap. Which I of course go straight to and aim directly at their position while rounding the corner...
"There's no way you could of known where I was!!111 Cheater!!11"

I'll check out that rivaLxfactor channel later too, always good to see how other people are doing stuff.
Stupid youtube blocked at work...


----------



## james8

I'm so used to spotting in BF3 that when i play other shooters my ring finger is aways over Q and I always press it when i see an enemy then "*** where's the orange triangle...oh i'm not playing bf3 dammit"


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I'm so used to spotting in BF3 that when i play other shooters my ring finger is aways over Q and I always press it when i see an enemy then "*** where's the orange triangle...oh i'm not playing bf3 dammit"


Me too, I was playing CS the other day and kept taking out my knife every time I saw someone


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone else not getting double XP points? I thought it was till the 8th....It says its active now but I'm not gettin 2x points...


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anyone else not getting double XP points? I thought it was till the 8th....It says its active now but I'm not gettin 2x points...


are you premium? sigh
last I read double xp only applies to those that have BF3 premium


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> are you premium? sigh
> last I read double xp only applies to those that have BF3 premium


I thought it was everyone. It says Double xp active on my server browser page...

Anyone up for some teamwork tonight? I've got my G35's and TS3 so I'm ready to teamwork. Havent done so on BF3 yet but anyone can lookup my profile and check me out and see if we wanna squad up tonight around 8pm EST. Name is Philaphlous. I should be on if I'm not out on the boat tonight....


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I thought it was everyone. It says Double xp active on my server browser page...
> Anyone up for some teamwork tonight? I've got my G35's and TS3 so I'm ready to teamwork. Havent done so on BF3 yet but anyone can lookup my profile and check me out and see if we wanna squad up tonight around 8pm EST. Name is Philaphlous. I should be on if I'm not out on the boat tonight....


ahh yes you're correct
http://www.joystiq.com/2012/07/02/battlefield-3-players-get-double-xp-this-week/

Can't help you I'm afraid as I haven't had a working gaming rig for awhile


----------



## HighwayStar

Can anyone recommend a server for me to play on?


----------



## Frankrizzo

I play on two servers only.
[UN] and 24/7 metro Noobs!!
[UAN] Up All Night - B2k Maps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a server for me to play on?


double XP bonus is for everyone, but it's for the entire week if your premium.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I thought it was everyone. It says Double xp active on my server browser page...
> Anyone up for some teamwork tonight? I've got my G35's and TS3 so I'm ready to teamwork. Havent done so on BF3 yet but anyone can lookup my profile and check me out and see if we wanna squad up tonight around 8pm EST. Name is Philaphlous. I should be on if I'm not out on the boat tonight....


----------



## Drakeskull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I'm so used to spotting in BF3 that when i play other shooters my ring finger is aways over Q and I always press it when i see an enemy then "*** where's the orange triangle...oh i'm not playing bf3 dammit"


I do that too, but the one that always gets me is like trying to sight up, and sprinting.... Why am I not running!!!!

Also as a side note I hit the key to bring up the consol about once a week and then get killed because I can't move around.


----------



## iARDAs

Today I just won my first ever Gun Mastery game.

My heart was beating like a high school boy getting his first kiss, when i was going for the last knife kill.


----------



## USFORCES

You see this guy AAStationary K/D Ratio 445.000
PANTSIR-S1 95:23:30hrs
CENTURION C-RAM 40:21:03hrs

Gosh that has to be fun sitting in AA for 135hours of your life, lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Spotting is definitely an amazing asset.
> I have my finger hovering over 'Q' just as readily as over the LMB.
> The number of times I've rounded a corner in a jeep and ran straight into a Tank is incredible.
> *A tank RIGHT BY our main base, surrounded by teammates. But not one of them simply hit 'Q' to let everyone know its there.*
> I've actually had people accuse me of cheating because I spotted them from a distance, then watched them hide in a corner on the minimap. Which I of course go straight to and aim directly at their position while rounding the corner...
> "There's no way you could of known where I was!!111 Cheater!!11"
> I'll check out that rivaLxfactor channel later too, always good to see how other people are doing stuff.
> Stupid youtube blocked at work...












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> *I'm so used to spotting in BF3 that when i play other shooters my ring finger is aways over Q and I always press it when i see an enemy then "*** where's the orange triangle...oh i'm not playing bf3 dammit"*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Me too, I was playing CS the other day and kept taking out my knife every time I saw someone












Pubbing solo you come across guys with really high ranks but, noone spots. It's crazy. Such a simple thing can literally swing an entire match by letting the chopper know where the tanks /AA are and by letting teammates know "Watch it, tank rolling up on you."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeskull*
> 
> I do that too, but the one that always gets me is like trying to sight up, and sprinting.... Why am I not running!!!!
> *Also as a side note I hit the key to bring up the consol about once a week and then get killed because I can't move around.*


Man I do that so often it's not even funny. Or in a rush I'll toss an ammo box/med kit instead of pulling my pistol. I need to hurry up and get another mouse so I can rebind my keys like I had 'em before.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pubbing solo you come across guys with really high ranks but, noone spots. It's crazy. Such a simple thing can literally swing an entire match by letting the chopper know where the tanks /AA are and by letting teammates know "Watch it, tank rolling up on you."
> Man I do that so often it's not even funny. Or in a rush I'll toss an ammo box/med kit instead of pulling my pistol. I need to hurry up and get another mouse so I can rebind my keys like I had 'em before.


I miss getting a MAV up near the air ceiling and just potting like crazy.









It was fun, and I wish they'd give more points to MAV users so more people used them







.


----------



## Costfree

What are your Video settings?

I have mine set to everything high. AA deferred off. AA post off. Motion Blur off. Anisotropic filter x8. HBAO

Any tips? Looking for Performance over image quality trying to find the sweet spot. Also playing on a 120hz monitor. thanks.


----------



## Frankrizzo

video settings depends on your card

But you do want field of view to 100 and blur lowest possible.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> video settings depends on your card
> But you do want field of view to 100 and blur lowest possible.


i have a 680. im just looking to get a constant 100+ fps


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> You see this guy AAStationary K/D Ratio 445.000
> PANTSIR-S1 95:23:30hrs
> CENTURION C-RAM 40:21:03hrs
> 
> Gosh that has to be fun sitting in AA for 135hours of your life, lol


LOL.. wow. I suppose he has the high scores for those 2 "vehicles" then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> video settings depends on your card
> But you do want field of view to 100 and blur lowest possible.
> 
> 
> 
> i have a 680. im just looking to get a constant 100+ fps
Click to expand...

Adjust some of the stuff to Medium I suppose. Textures and Shadows seem to usually take a fair amount of gpu power in most games. You already have AA off/disabled that was a good start. Maybe set Anistropic down to 2x though I'm not sure there will be much of an impact with that one.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Pubbing solo you come across guys with really high ranks but, noone spots. It's crazy. Such a simple thing can literally swing an entire match by letting the chopper know where the tanks /AA are and by letting teammates know "Watch it, tank rolling up on you."
> Man I do that so often it's not even funny. Or in a rush I'll toss an ammo box/med kit instead of pulling my pistol. I need to hurry up and get another mouse so I can rebind my keys like I had 'em before.


So true, i spend alot of time in jets and it's incredibly frustrating when you've got nothing to shoot at on the ground and the other team are dominating, i sometimes have to climb up really high myself and look around to spot targets on the ground to aim at


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Pubbing solo you come across guys with really high ranks but, noone spots. It's crazy. Such a simple thing can literally swing an entire match by letting the chopper know where the tanks /AA are and by letting teammates know "Watch it, tank rolling up on you."
> Man I do that so often it's not even funny. Or in a rush I'll toss an ammo box/med kit instead of pulling my pistol. I need to hurry up and get another mouse so I can rebind my keys like I had 'em before.
> 
> 
> 
> So true, i spend alot of time in jets and it's incredibly frustrating when you've got nothing to shoot at on the ground and the other team are dominating, i sometimes have to climb up really high myself and look around to spot targets on the ground to aim at
Click to expand...

I'm always spotting air units, and generally all vehicles but air are so easy.. just 1 second and not like its an inconvenience to look in the sky and hit Q a couple times.

Anyone have any idea which assault rifle has the flattest or maybe fastest shooting? Just wondering about how effective one might be with a 6x scope. I really like 8x scopes, the 7x are really ugly and I haven't used 6x much but I think it would be really nice for medium range sniping. I'm kinda thinking either a G3 or AN 94 would be nice with it. G3 for the great stopping power, and AN-94 for the accurate/double taps. Looking at the stats they are all pretty similar, so I think it might come down to in game handling more than pure stats.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm always spotting air units, and generally all vehicles but air are so easy.. just 1 second and not like its an inconvenience to look in the sky and hit Q a couple times.
> Anyone have any idea which assault rifle has the flattest or maybe fastest shooting? Just wondering about how effective one might be with a 6x scope. I really like 8x scopes, the 7x are really ugly and I haven't used 6x much but I think it would be really nice for medium range sniping. I'm kinda thinking either a G3 or AN 94 would be nice with it. G3 for the great stopping power, and AN-94 for the accurate/double taps. Looking at the stats they are all pretty similar, so I think it might come down to in game handling more than pure stats.


G3A3 and AN-94 do fit the role, the Scar-L also seems to be very accurate at range and has less recoil than the previous guns. I woudl suggest sticking to 4x scope for those guns because it wont give your position away, but thats only prefference.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Scar-L is my new favorite the m16a4 seems to be ridiculously accurate too. I prefer fully automatic over semi though i do like the AN-94 & G3A3 but up close it is not ideal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> G3A3 and AN-94 do fit the role, the Scar-L also seems to be very accurate at range and has less recoil than the previous guns. I woudl suggest sticking to 4x scope for those guns because it wont give your position away, but thats only prefference.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> 49.99 gets you Premium status as a player. Includes Maps/expansions and stuff and the ability to skip the que.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to waste any more money on EA's little schemes.
> and exactly, you only lose players, even if your server was mainly premium players, you don't gain anything from making your server premium exclusive.
> 
> I hope this gets removed, asap.
Click to expand...

It more than likely won't be removed. Premium players were getting banned from random servers just for buying Premium (the admins disagree with the Premium membership deal), so why can't admins also choose to only allow Premium players because they DO support Premium?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm always spotting air units, and generally all vehicles but air are so easy.. just 1 second and not like its an inconvenience to look in the sky and hit Q a couple times.
> Anyone have any idea which assault rifle has the flattest or maybe fastest shooting? Just wondering about how effective one might be with a 6x scope. I really like 8x scopes, the 7x are really ugly and I haven't used 6x much but I think it would be really nice for medium range sniping. I'm kinda thinking either a G3 or AN 94 would be nice with it. G3 for the great stopping power, and AN-94 for the accurate/double taps. Looking at the stats they are all pretty similar, so I think it might come down to in game handling more than pure stats.
> 
> 
> 
> G3A3 and AN-94 do fit the role, the Scar-L also seems to be very accurate at range and has less recoil than the previous guns. I woudl suggest sticking to 4x scope for those guns because it wont give your position away, but thats only prefference.
Click to expand...

I don't have access to the new guns so I can't compare for those, and the M16 is pretty all-around great but I was thinking of putting together something a bit different for a kit to try.

I don't think you can use 8x on the assault rifles, 7x is highest I think? I was just saying for general recon/long range I like the 8x. I only tried the 6x a couple of times and It had a really nice zoom from what I remember. 4x is good too but anything you can pick off easily at 4x range, you should be able to do with a red dot or kobra and still have the CQ ability of those sites.

*ALSO BF3 PREMIUM ON GMG FOR $37.50 THIS WEEKEND.*
Coupon code (OCN deal page)
GMG site
*might be limited to North America? It says BF3 Premium (NA)


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *ALSO BF3 PREMIUM ON GMG FOR $37.50 THIS WEEKEND.*
> Coupon code (OCN deal page)
> GMG site
> *might be limited to North America? It says BF3 Premium (NA)


Wow. I'm seriously thinking about picking up Premium now even though that's still more than I paid for BF3


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow. I'm seriously thinking about picking up Premium now even though that's still more than I paid for BF3


unreal i knew i shoulda waited didn't think it was gonna be this quick to drop in price.

Also anyone notice that sometimes spotted doesn't work as good during some rounds as others.

Anyone have tips on knifing people? I know F doesn't work all the time and it's best to use F when their back is to you. One thing I do to knife people that are using mortor is shoot them in the foot first then knife them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wow. I'm seriously thinking about picking up Premium now even though that's still more than I paid for BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unreal i knew i shoulda waited didn't think it was gonna be this quick to drop in price.
> 
> Also anyone notice that sometimes spotted doesn't work as good during some rounds as others.
> 
> Anyone have tips on knifing people? I know F doesn't work all the time and it's best to use F when their back is to you. One thing I do to knife people that are using mortor is shoot them in the foot first then knife them.
Click to expand...

I know in Hardcore spotting infantry is nearly useless. IF you can even get a spot on them, it lasts for only a short while anyway.

Tips for knifing, generally you have to be at the side or back of someone to get the animation. If you run by someone and while running, by aim at there shoulder, hold the knife button, You can get a kill that way from the front/side. Also holding down the knife button sometimes works better than just a single click/tap.

You can get the animation from a surprising distance away, if you are chasing someone you could probably get a knife kill from about 3-4ft away. It will magnetize over to them and perform the animation. Pretty sure latency has a huge impact on this, going for knife kills gets me killed more often than not. Unless I'm about 50 ping or less then it can be semi reliable, but the quick knife key is still pretty bad. Holding the knife makes for much more reliable usage than the quick key. Much safer to shoot someone unless its an oblivious prone sniper, then go ahead and chance it


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Scar-L is my new favorite the m16a4 seems to be ridiculously accurate too. I prefer fully automatic over semi though i do like the AN-94 & G3A3 but up close it is not ideal.


what load out do you use with the scar-l??


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Offline*
> 
> So true, i spend alot of time in jets and it's incredibly frustrating when you've got nothing to shoot at on the ground and the other team are dominating, i sometimes have to climb up really high myself and look around to spot targets on the ground to aim at


I'm just getting into jets so I have a hard time working the camera and I am constantly yelling in the chat "Spot the vehicles so I can make runs on them..." Countless times, in a server where the other team has good pilots our jets'll just sit there--none wants to go up. I hop in and if I get one good run in before dying I'm satisfied.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm always spotting air units, and generally all vehicles but air are so easy.. just 1 second and not like its an inconvenience to look in the sky and hit Q a couple times.
> Anyone have any idea which assault rifle has the flattest or maybe fastest shooting? Just wondering about how effective one might be with a 6x scope. I really like 8x scopes, the 7x are really ugly and I haven't used 6x much but I think it would be really nice for medium range sniping. I'm kinda thinking either a G3 or AN 94 would be nice with it. G3 for the great stopping power, and AN-94 for the accurate/double taps. Looking at the stats they are all pretty similar, so I think it might come down to in game handling more than pure stats.


For long range the AN-94 is the _best_ assault weapon to use with a high powered scope. The G3A3 has the highest damage but, like the SCAR-H, recoil becomes an issue, especially at range. AEK91 for up close-medium with a RDS is also very very good.

The SCAR-L does not do the same damage as the SCAR-H for some reason so I never use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't have access to the new guns so I can't compare for those, and the M16 is pretty all-around great but I was thinking of putting together something a bit different for a kit to try.
> I don't think you can use 8x on the assault rifles, 7x is highest I think? I was just saying for general recon/long range I like the 8x. I only tried the 6x a couple of times and It had a really nice zoom from what I remember. 4x is good too but anything you can pick off easily at 4x range, you should be able to do with a red dot or kobra and still have the CQ ability of those sites.
> *ALSO BF3 PREMIUM ON GMG FOR $37.50 THIS WEEKEND.*
> Coupon code (OCN deal page)
> GMG site
> *might be limited to North America? It says BF3 Premium (NA)


I knew it. Shoulda just waited







I knew this would go on sale. Nice find.


----------



## iPDrop

A typical round of close quarters conquest domination:


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm just getting into jets so I have a hard time working the camera and I am constantly yelling in the chat "Spot the vehicles so I can make runs on them..." Countless times, in a server where the other team has good pilots our jets'll just sit there--none wants to go up. I hop in and if I get one good run in before dying I'm satisfied.
> For long range the AN-94 is the _best_ assault weapon to use with a high powered scope. The G3A3 has the highest damage but, like the SCAR-H, recoil becomes an issue, especially at range. AEK91 for up close-medium with a RDS is also very very good.
> The SCAR-L does not do the same damage as the SCAR-H for some reason so I never use it.
> I knew it. Shoulda just waited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew this would go on sale. Nice find.


I know for me if I was gonna do some "sniping' with an assault rifle I would use the AN-94.


----------



## djriful

... something happened to me since I haven't play a while. Kill ratio is about low 1.1 or lower with my G5 mouse. Right now in about 10 matches, kill ratio is 1.25 - 2.9 per match with my new Sensei mouse... wow... the perfect mouse for FPS.







Now I hate my G5.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What are your Video settings?
> I have mine set to everything high. AA deferred off. AA post off. Motion Blur off. Anisotropic filter x8. HBAO
> Any tips? Looking for Performance over image quality trying to find the sweet spot. Also playing on a 120hz monitor. thanks.


turn off hbao and ssao. they sid its a REAL performance killer. you may as well crank up postt aa. it isnt much of a performance hit at all.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Guys, you gottta play some CQ 64 player...haha its NUTS! I had a 4.00k/min score....your SPM is so high. It's alot of fun. Total lag but fun. I mean it'll take a good 3-4shots of 870 direct hits from 5ft away to get a kill because of lag but its fun. lol.


----------



## redalert

You gotta love BF3 bugs


----------



## CodofMC

Hey what's up guys! I just started playing BF3 two days ago and the gameplay is fun, but what the heck is up with the servers? I go to the server browser and I can't find ANY official DICE or EA servers in the US. What the heck happened? I knew that EA rented out the majority of their servers, but I can't find ANY. I was only able to find 2 official DICE servers and EA had absolutely no official servers left. This just makes me mad because I have no idea what servers play by the normal rules and which ones don't. So does anybody know what the default rules are for TDM and any vanilla servers in the US? I would really appreciate the help. It's no fun being able to play on Ultra when you can't find a decent server


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Hey what's up guys! I just started playing BF3 two days ago and the gameplay is fun, but what the heck is up with the servers? I go to the server browser and I can't find ANY official DICE or EA servers in the US. What the heck happened? I knew that EA rented out the majority of their servers, but I can't find ANY. I was only able to find 2 official DICE servers and EA had absolutely no official servers left. This just makes me mad because I have no idea what servers play by the normal rules and which ones don't. So does anybody know what the default rules are for TDM and any vanilla servers in the US? I would really appreciate the help. It's no fun being able to play on Ultra when you can't find a decent server


Here are some servers that I play on in the US

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1ffa7225-d555-489a-b192-5ab38f3af0eb/ADK-24-7-TDM-Noshar-Canals-FAST-RANK-ADKGamers-com/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/b9a300df-a2d2-4b88-908c-cd24f787ac20/Free-Beer-Bourbon-1-Chicago-by-jrks-org/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/ea19666c-1867-4bd7-9adc-a4f0cd752e9f/UAN-Up-All-Night-B2K-Maps-High-Ticket-Fast-Spawn/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/7472c74c-8e95-42ac-905b-9af3ebc78091/***-Air-Maps-Noobs-Welcome-600-Tic-Fast-Vehicle-1PS/


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys,

How does Co-op work? Is it just like single player or what?

I see there are some unlockables for it, so I am interested.

Thanks!


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys,
> How does Co-op work? Is it just like single player or what?
> I see there are some unlockables for it, so I am interested.
> Thanks!


Theres about 7 unlockables iirc. Must have someone to play with also...theres a way to boost on the last level so you can get a lot of points.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> Theres about 7 unlockables iirc. Must have someone to play with also...theres a way to boost on the last level so you can get a lot of points.


Well then, does anyone have interest in doing co-op with me?

Thanks!


----------



## pc-illiterate

whats your origin name bigal ? i'll add you and play along







i only have the first co-op mission done and not well.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> whats your origin name bigal ? i'll add you and play along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i only have the first co-op mission done and not well.


It's bigal1542, same as my username here









Sounds good. I'll warn ya that I'm still new, but I've been around FPS games where I'm still close to 1:1 in pretty much every game now if that means anything.


----------



## Moridin

Hey guys, I was looking into getting BF3 but I have a few questions first if someone has the time to answer them.









First of all, would I be at a huge disadvantage if I were to get the game this late into it because of all the unlocks online?

Are there vehicals and such in every game mode? (How overpowered are they? I'm not too fond of vehicals in online shooters, but if they aren't too overpowered it's fine.)

Is there any hidden DRM's for this game at all like Securom or Gameshield? Or does it just run off Origin?


----------



## GanjaSMK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, I was looking into getting BF3 but I have a few questions first if someone has the time to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, would I be at a huge disadvantage if I were to get the game this late into it because of all the unlocks online? *Not if you're an average or better FPS player. The first guns you get are among the best in the game, and if you have previous experience in the BF franchise you should be fine. It's a lot of fun sometimes, but there are still quite a few bugs in the game that can be really irritating. Don't let that stop you from enjoying it though.*
> 
> Are there vehicals and such in every game mode? (How overpowered are they? I'm not too fond of vehicals in online shooters, but if they aren't too overpowered it's fine.) *No, not all vehicles in all game modes, but they are in a lot. Some servers are non-vehicle servers and kick/ban you for using them*.
> 
> Is there any hidden DRM's for this game at all like Securom or Gameshield? Or does it just run off Origin? *You need Origin to run it. I don't think there is any SecureRom or Gameshield type of DRM. I doubt there are any 'limits' on installs, but don't quote me on that. Origin has a shady past as far as a client goes. Some people refuse to use it, others don't care.*


Answered in bold.


----------



## Moridin

Thank you for a quick reply, I do have a lot of past FPS experience but not with PC (just did my first PC build a couple months ago) or Battlefield but i'm sure i'll be fine as long as the later unlocks aren't rediculous.

Good to hear not everyone preys on using vehicals in this game. I'm all for a fair fight in online shooters and vehicals added doesn't seem to have that quality in my opinion.

I only ask about the DRM's because i'm one of those people trying to avoid them. I've heard nothing but bad news about them and i'm definitely trying to steer clear of them at all costs.

I do have one more question though if you don't mind. Would I have to purchase the DLC to even play? Are there lobbies that cycle through maps and include the DLC ones in them that would kick me for not having them?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, I was looking into getting BF3 but I have a few questions first if someone has the time to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, would I be at a huge disadvantage if I were to get the game this late into it because of all the unlocks online?
> Are there vehicals and such in every game mode? (How overpowered are they? I'm not too fond of vehicals in online shooters, but if they aren't too overpowered it's fine.)
> Is there any hidden DRM's for this game at all like Securom or Gameshield? Or does it just run off Origin?


Not really the guns that you start out with are pretty good and getting unlocks for guns can be done pretty quick by playing some Teamdeath Match. The hardest part is just getting to know the maps. The only maps that dont have any vehicles is Metro and the new CQ maps IIRC. There are infantry only servers also not sure how many since most servers are Conquest, Rush or TDM. The only time when tanks, lavs, choppers are really overpowered is when there is when one team is really good and the other team is really bad it can get ugly quick. If there is a bunch of people using javelins and a couple soflams out vehicles can be a deathtrap. Origin is the only thing needed to play BF3.


----------



## Shodhanth

@Moridin: I would suggest playing Metro to truly get a feel for infantry combat.
But don't play 64 man. -.- That would be an exercise in futility.
32 or even 16 man.
It really is great for infantry combat.
As for vehicular mastery, despite how open and inviting maps such as Caspian and Op Firestorm seem avoid them.
Play the tanker in game modes such as Rush. I leveled up my tank that way only and then moved up to Conquest.
Try playing maps where there is only 1 tank on each side: Seine Crossing or Grand Bazaar, should give you a feel for 1v1 and Vehicle vs Infantry gameplay.








Also could any of you guys suggest some loadouts?
I have grown tired of the same ol' M16A3 and AEK.
I've practically used every attachment with it and have become bored...


----------



## grunion

Remember to spot spot spot, I'm always spotting, remember that you don't have to see them to spot them.

Another thing, drop health/ammo every chance you get.


----------



## Offline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shodhanth*
> 
> @Moridin: I would suggest playing Metro to truly get a feel for infantry combat.
> But don't play 64 man. -.- That would be an exercise in futility.


Speaking of 64 player Metro, i suggest people try 64 player knife only servers, it's nuts









Bought Close Quarters from GMG for £9, could have gotten Premium but all of a sudden i'm not sure if i'll be playing the game after a few months not to mention i don't want to be a walking billboard for EA.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moridin*
> 
> Hey guys, I was looking into getting BF3 but I have a few questions first if someone has the time to answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, would I be at a huge disadvantage if I were to get the game this late into it because of all the unlocks online?
> Are there vehicals and such in every game mode? (How overpowered are they? I'm not too fond of vehicals in online shooters, but if they aren't too overpowered it's fine.)
> Is there any hidden DRM's for this game at all like Securom or Gameshield? Or does it just run off Origin?


No you wont really be at a huge disadvantage, the first guns are some of the best in the game, M16 and AK-74m for assault, M4A1 and AKS-74u for engie, all of the LMGs pretty much suck equally, all of the bolt action sniper rifles are similar enough for it to not be a big difference, and all the semi autos except the SKS and M417 are as well.
There's no vehicles in TDM, few or no vehicles in most rush maps, none in CQ maps if you got them, and few vehicles in conquest on a few maps - Seine, Bazaar, Tehran, Damavand (kinda), and none on Metro. On the bigger maps like Firestorm, Caspian, Oman, etc, you pretty much HAVE to use vehicles unless you want to run across the map which will take forever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Hey what's up guys! I just started playing BF3 two days ago and the gameplay is fun, but what the heck is up with the servers? I go to the server browser and I can't find ANY official DICE or EA servers in the US. What the heck happened? I knew that EA rented out the majority of their servers, but I can't find ANY. I was only able to find 2 official DICE servers and EA had absolutely no official servers left. This just makes me mad because I have no idea what servers play by the normal rules and which ones don't. So does anybody know what the default rules are for TDM and any vanilla servers in the US? I would really appreciate the help. It's no fun being able to play on Ultra when you can't find a decent server


Get the better battlelog addon and you can add any servers you find that have stupid rules to a 'radar' so they will show a little red symbol next to them so you can avoid them. Most servers that have different rules have them listed in the title and/or description anyways.
Better Battlelog also has other features like themes, weapon stats on their page, server filter sets.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No you wont really be at a huge disadvantage, the first guns are some of the best in the game, M16 and AK-74m for assault, M4A1 and AKS-74u for engie, all of the LMGs pretty much suck equally, all of the bolt action sniper rifles are similar enough for it to not be a big difference, and all the semi autos except the SKS and M417 are as well.


huh? some of the belt-fed LMGs are great for close range. in fact all of them are except for the LSAT. that one sucks. all mag-fed LMGs owns.
the SKS and M417 are like the best semi-auto rifles in game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> huh? some of the belt-fed LMGs are great for close range. in fact all of them are except for the LSAT. that one sucks. all mag-fed LMGs owns.
> the SKS and M417 are like the best semi-auto rifles in game


I can can kill people faster at any range with any gun other than the belt fed LMGs, unless I'm camping with a bipod. The very light ones like the M27, L86, and RPK are ok, but not nearly as good as any of the assault rifles and carbines, and most of the PDWs.
And that was my point about the SKS and M417, I said they were different, not worse.


----------



## dezahp

anyone on right now that wants to play some conquest? you can gun for me in the heli or we can go infantry or whatever. pm me if youre down, ive got a vent we can use

edit: oh and i play on uswest


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm trying to figure out how you play a normal game under regular rules. How do you find a regular server that has a variety of maps and game styles? Every server I find has the same map/game style over and over.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you play a normal game under regular rules. How do you find a regular server that has a variety of maps and game styles? Every server I find has the same map/game style over and over.


You just have to filter the servers correctly. A lot of the time with servers that are only one map will say it on their server name. You can also click and highlight the server in browsing and click on the server name to the right to look at the details of the server. It will show you the server's settings and map rotation.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how you play a normal game under regular rules. How do you find a regular server that has a variety of maps and game styles? Every server I find has the same map/game style over and over.


What do you consider a "normal" game on a server with "normal" rules?

Do you mean Normal Mode (Soft Core)?

As for server rules, that's always going to be a varying thing from server to server. You just have to get the hang of the Server Filter...

Set your filter like this:
GAME: Battlefield 3, Back to Karkand, Close Quarters (<--Put the ones you have)
REGIONS: I set North America (U.S./Canada)
PRESET: Normal (If you are cool with Hardcore you can check both)
DETAILED: Ranked, Punkbuster, Map Rotation, Game Mode Rotation
GAME SIZE: Check all the boxes here
FREE SLOTS: Full, 1-5, 6-10, 10+
MODE: Don't check anything
MAPS: Don't check anything
Hit "Refresh and Save" and go through what comes up.

You can click on the server name and go see what it has posted on it's page: Rules/Game Modes/Maps.

Here are a few that are mixed mode you might like:

[GP] Server.

Server Description:
"Description
Ultimate Map Management. This server changes game modes the more poplar it gets! SQDM, TDM, RUSH/CONQUEST, LARGE CONQUEST. Adaptive Server Size and Votemap! Visit gravepackers.org for more information"

_________________________________________________

[ATF]

Server Description:
"--Mix-Modes--ALL MAPS"

________________________________________________

[GBU]

Server Description:
"Welcome to the one and only The Good, Bad & Ugly server. We run each map, rush and conquest, both B2K and Stock maps, with more tickets and adaptive play! Visit us at www.GBUclan.com."

A lot of the older servers I used to play on are gone. You'll just have to plug in those Filter Options and see what's being populated on any given day.


----------



## djriful

Just got boot from EA login. Is the login auth server downed?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Just got boot from EA login. Is the login auth server downed?


Don't think so. I've been sitting in battlelog for some hours now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Don't think so. I've been sitting in battlelog for some hours now.


Something is wrong on my ISP. I was in the middle of the game top board and poof. /disconnected.


----------



## magicase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Something is wrong on my ISP. I was in the middle of the game top board and poof. /disconnected.


Were you "disconnected from EA"?


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase*
> 
> Were you "disconnected from EA"?


It's fine now.


----------



## Krazee

Man i missed this week due to vaca....


----------



## leetmode

Sweet more camo for guns I never use!
Quote:


> We're happy to announce that a new range of soldier upgrades are now available to Premium members'.
> For Premium players, this means that you will receive two new Camos (One per faction), as well as new assignments.
> The new assignments are:
> 
> Unlock - F2000 Woodland Oak Camo
> 
> Pre-requisite Premium Assignment 1 completed
> 100 kills with the F2000
> 50 squad revives
> 25 kills with the underslung shotgun
> 
> Unlock - Pecheneg Tactical Camo
> 
> Premium Assignment 2 completed
> 100 kills with the Pecheng
> 25 Claymore kills
> 25 vehicle kills with C4
> 
> Unlock - L96 Digital Woodland Camo
> 
> Premium Assignment 3 completed
> 100 kills with the L96
> 50 squad spot assists with the MAV
> 350 meter headshot with the L96
> 
> Unlock - Scar-H Berkut Camo
> 
> Premium Assignment 4 completed
> 100 kills with the SCAR-H
> 20 kills with AT mines
> 5 air vehicles killed with AT launchers (RPG/SMAW/Javelin)
> 
> Unlock - Navy Blue Digital Camo for US Soldiers and Woodland Stripe Pattern for RU Soldiers
> 
> Pre-requisite F2000 Specialist, Pecheneg Specialist, SCAR-H Specialist and L96 Specialist Assignments completed
> 500 kills with Assault
> 400 kills with Support
> 500 kills with Engineer
> 300 kills with Recon


Source

Weren't these the same guns that we got camo for last time? Kind of stupid, wish they would have done different guns this time around.

Does anyone know if they will ever release the silenced .44 magnum with laser sight?


----------



## Gib007

I cannot stand the "Spot Menu Bug". I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this. For me, it's more common than the regular "Menu Bug", where the menu will appear in front of you when you're revived. The "Spot Menu Bug" is the same but it's more annoying because it taunts you - it pops on and off continuously, giving you mouse control then taking it away. The only fix is a suicide and respawn. Sure, it's easier to fix since you can actually suicide, but I can't take the taunting!!

Come on DICE, where's the Preimum+ DLC that comes with bug fixes? If it's £39.99, I'll buy it!!!......


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Man i missed this week due to vaca....


Cows?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> Weren't these the same guns that we got camo for last time? Kind of stupid, wish they would have done different guns this time around.
> 
> Does anyone know if they will ever release the silenced .44 magnum with laser sight?


I doubt they will release that silenced magnum, lol. It's a DICE exclusive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I cannot stand the "Spot Menu Bug". I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this. For me, it's more common than the regular "Menu Bug", where the menu will appear in front of you when you're revived. The "Spot Menu Bug" is the same but it's more annoying because it taunts you - it pops on and off continuously, giving you mouse control then taking it away. The only fix is a suicide and respawn. Sure, it's easier to fix since you can actually suicide, but I can't take the taunting!!
> 
> Come on DICE, where's the Preimum+ DLC that comes with bug fixes? If it's £39.99, I'll buy it!!!......


Spot menu bug is fixed with hitting esc, once or twice. At least that works for me. The Deployment screen bug, ya that one requires suicide or getting killed to fix.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Spot menu bug is fixed with hitting esc, once or twice. At least that works for me. The Deployment screen bug, ya that one requires suicide or getting killed to fix.


Interesting, thanks, I will give this a go although I'm pretty sure I may have and it didn't work. I'll try it more consciously this time though!


----------



## (sic)

I've been able to bypass the deployment screen bug by hitting enter (that is if we're talking about the same bug).


----------



## Frankrizzo

Anyone know the requirement for some of those unique dogtags?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *(sic)*
> 
> I've been able to bypass the deployment screen bug by hitting enter (that is if we're talking about the same bug).


Ah right, there was THAT bug too.. I am talking about the one where you are alive (usually after just getting revived it happens) and you are stuck with the menu screen, while alive. No way to suicide through the menu. The one your talking about when the mouse disappears, ya you can usually spam enter and it will go in. I haven't had that one for a long time though.


----------



## (sic)

That's strange because I get it at least every other round.


----------



## Krazee

All these bugs and I rarely get them or I just dont notice. Ohh well


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah right, there was THAT bug too.. I am talking about the one where you are alive (usually after just getting revived it happens) and you are stuck with the menu screen, while alive. No way to suicide through the menu. The one your talking about when the mouse disappears, ya you can usually spam enter and it will go in. I haven't had that one for a long time though.


i had this bug yesterday and got rid of it fairly easily. I think i hit the knife button and it came back not sure though.


----------



## snoball

Interesting issue guys.

So my BF3 no longer throttles my GTX 570 into 3d Mode. It stays in idle (101 MHz) and I only get 6 FPS while playing. I've tried restarting the game, my PC, turning off MSI AB, and a reinstall of the drivers. Please help?

Extra info: All other games boost the GPU core to normal speed. NV Control panel is set to Prefer Max Performance.


----------



## Herophobic

Hello,

I haven't played in few months, just did a 2GB update, updated the browser plugin and now it seems I'm stuck at joining server for 10 minutes. What could be the problem?

nothing works better than a reboot


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't played in few months, just did a 2GB update, updated the browser plugin and now it seems I'm stuck at joining server for 10 minutes. What could be the problem?


Are you logged into Origin? You may have to do it manually either that or popup blocker is on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Interesting issue guys.
> 
> So my BF3 no longer throttles my GTX 570 into 3d Mode. It stays in idle (101 MHz) and I only get 6 FPS while playing. I've tried restarting the game, my PC, turning off MSI AB, and a reinstall of the drivers. Please help?
> 
> Extra info: All other games boost the GPU core to normal speed. NV Control panel is set to Prefer Max Performance.


Did you update your GPU drivers? That happened to me when i updated mine (a while ago), it had a conflict with MSI AB, had to update AB to the latest beta version and it worked fine after that.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:



> *The "Matches" feature will be going live for all Battlefield 3 players tomorrow, 7/10/2012 around 1 PM UTC. Learn more about Matches and how they will take competitive online play to the next level: http://bit.ly/PDdL3X*
> 
> 
> 
> *We're taking the next step in advancing online competitive play in the Battlefield 3 community. The "Matches" feature will allow players to coordinate competitive multiplayer sessions with their friends and squad members.
> 
> Read more about Matches at the Battlefield Blog.*


Source: Battlefield facebook.

Quote:



> We're taking the next step in advancing online competitive play in the Battlefield 3 community. The "Matches" feature will allow players to coordinate competitive multiplayer sessions with their friends and squad members. Battlefield 3 players will be able to select the time, server, game settings, and roster for their Matches creating a controlled and definitive environment for competitive play.
> 
> Players will be able to coordinate Matches for PC, PlayStation 3, and Xbox 360 through the Battlelog. To coordinate a Match a player must be actively renting a dedicated server. Once a dedicated server has been selected the Match host can set the Match name, start time, game mode, team size, and map rotations.
> 
> 
> 
> After these preliminary decisions have been made, game settings are determined for the Match. Matches are completely customizable; an extensive list of settings including friendly fire, 3D spotting, squad-leader spawning, kill cam, health regeneration, a list of weapon unlocks that will be made available to players, and more can be set to exact specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> With the Match settings in place, players then select the rosters for their teams from their list of friends and platoon members. A team leader for the rival team is assigned who in turn also chooses a roster for the opposing team. With the teams set, the Match is scheduled for creation and players can begin taking their places.
> 
> 
> 
> Before the Match begins players may engage in a Warm-up Phase where no kills or points are counted. The Match will stay in this state until all participating players have signaled that they are ready from the pause menu.
> 
> 
> 
> After the Match is completed players can review the results on Battlelog. Players can see the number of rounds played, what maps were used, the team that won each round, and other relevant information.
> 
> 
> 
> With Matches, Battlefield 3 players will be able to create, control, and track directly competitive online play. Platoons, friends, and rivals will be able to put their teamwork to the test in controlled environments laying claim to definitive superiority and creating new grudges.
> 
> Stay tuned for more details including a release date for Matches!


Source: http://bit.ly/PDdL3X


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I cannot stand the "Spot Menu Bug". I'm sure I'm not the only one who has experienced this. For me, it's more common than the regular "Menu Bug", where the menu will appear in front of you when you're revived. The "Spot Menu Bug" is the same but it's more annoying because it taunts you - it pops on and off continuously, giving you mouse control then taking it away. The only fix is a suicide and respawn. Sure, it's easier to fix since you can actually suicide, but I can't take the taunting!!
> .


This happened to me earlier this week.







It wouldn't go away no matter what I did, thankfully the round was almost over so I just played it out and logged off.


----------



## dezahp

anyone feel like playin and want to squad up with me in vent? i play in uswest. hit me up with a pm


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Source: Battlefield facebook.
> Source: http://bit.ly/PDdL3X


The Match feature should have been in the game from the start


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Match feature should have been in the game from the start


so should voice comms also. no i do NOT mean from battlelog.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Just had an amazing tank round... I was like 60 and 10 til my team mates kept taking the tank so I couldn't get it, and then guess what, we lost!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37472164/1/373886055/


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> This happened to me earlier this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't go away no matter what I did, thankfully the round was almost over so I just played it out and logged off.


servers i play on have an option to say @stuck or !stuck and the server will kill u


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> The Match feature should have been in the game from the start


It would have gone a good way towards keeping players interested that's for sure.

Right after release I used to play with a few guys (most have quit BF3 since) that were always wanting to set up "scrims" using Gamers Portal (or whatever it's called) and it was almost always total chaos trying to get the teams settled and the server set for the match. People would eventually just quit and say screw it....

This match feature would be a good way for platoons to call out the DICE devs and spank them on video.







If DICE would create a thread where you can challenge the DEV Team as a platoon and they'd answer here and there to accept the challenge, I think people would dig that. I know I'd love to get my hands on one of those silenced .44's....









Plus it would help alleviate all that total nonsense and chaos around the "Play With DICE" events they've had. This way they could (say once, twice a month) pick a platoon and challenge them to some CQB or CQ--all DICE vs. Said Platoon.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> so should voice comms also. no i do NOT mean from battlelog.


I have played BFV, BF2 and BC2 and I dont ever remember anyone ever using in-game comms. I probably played around 600-700 hours between those 3 games not a lot of time but I would thought I would have at least heard one person use it during a game. People make a bigger deal about not having than I do but the fact that BF3 is supposed to be a squad/team based game it should have VOIP in game. Yeah the battlelog comms is only useful for people that dont have access to TS, Vent, Mumble server, its a nice feature but in-game comms would have been better.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> servers i play on have an option to say @stuck or !stuck and the server will kill u


Ah, did not know that. Thanks.


----------



## BenchAndGames

The Colonel 100 !!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> The Colonel 100 !!


Just got Colonel service star 71 Was tough getting my K/D ratio up cause the guy who had my account before me was terrible. This is why he sold it to me.







Almost got it at 2.0. A great way is playing metro but that maps gets boring fast. Nade spam galore.


----------



## Nocturin

Finally made some head-way with Antec. I might be back on in playing in a few weeks or so (crosses fingers).

Man I miss my computer







.


----------



## NFL

Any 24/7 big ticket servers to recommend to me? Looking for a longer game


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Just had an amazing tank round... I was like 60 and 10 til my team mates kept taking the tank so I couldn't get it, and then guess what, we lost!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37472164/1/373886055/


Nice, I had a good tank round yesterday too. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37440490/1/ To bad I joined halfway through, otherwise I may have had a much higher overall score. I killed the choppers about 4-5 times with main gun. Actually most of that round I didn't even have a gunner with me, just roaming around blasting choppers and everything else lool. The enemy team was just terrible, then when the round switched my entire team were snipers. I went through the squads, all recons except me and 1 other so obviously they were going to lose...

We should squad up though, I always ask if someone wants to gun or TV for me in tank because if someone TV's for me, I can pretty well keep all the choppers down unless they are a good pilot and know what they are doing. Guided shell is great if you have a gunner/tv man to back you up.

Anyone check out those BF3 Premium "guides"? Are they any good, or just full of noob info?


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Sup guysI'm getting my headset from Amazon in today was wondering what do I use to talk to ppl? I'm usually a lone wolf which sucks because I rather play with people... I live in Cali and I'm usually on from 7 to 10 pm


----------



## Slayem

Well as bf3 has no ingame voip, most use teamspeak or skype or whatever you like. If you find a fun clan server, most clans should have their own voice server that you can join!

Also i own a teamspeak server that you and friends or whomever are free to use (that goes for everyone. PM me if you want the ip!)


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Sup guysI'm getting my headset from Amazon in today was wondering what do I use to talk to ppl? I'm usually a lone wolf which sucks because I rather play with people... I live in Cali and I'm usually on from 7 to 10 pm


Hit me up with your Origin ID. I'm from Cali too and I have a vent for voice. Anyone else can feel free to pm me or add me (ID in sig). Always good to find more people that are chill to play with.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hit me up with your Origin ID. I'm from Cali too and I have a vent for voice. Anyone else can feel free to pm me or add me (ID in sig). Always good to find more people that are chill to play with.


Pm'd nyone else my Origin ID is TurtleTavo...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Finally made some head-way with Antec. I might be back on in playing in a few weeks or so (crosses fingers).
> Man I miss my computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here's to hoping you get it all squared away soon.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone check out those BF3 Premium "guides"? Are they any good, or just full of noob info?


I wouldnt say noob info, every charactaristic of each gun is beeing listed. As well as an explanation of like each position in the CQ maps. No real value for average players who has CQ and knows the maps good enough.


----------



## ruarcs30

Who would have thought. I can run all at ultra and will not go below 30, but i prefer high 30+ fps. Now I get mostly 40ish but sometimes down on 30. On all ultra i was as low as 27 a couple of times, but not often. The game surley has improved, or else its the new nvidia drives witch does it

I only played at strike to karakand, I will try caspian border alittle to see if it manage that ultra as well,hehe


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Any 24/7 big ticket servers to recommend to me? Looking for a longer game


30 000 ticket caspian border?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought. I can run all at ultra and will not go below 30, but i prefer high 30+ fps. Now I get mostly 40ish but sometimes down on 30. On all ultra i was as low as 27 a couple of times, but not often. The game surley has improved, or else its the new nvidia drives witch does it
> I only played at strike to karakand, I will try caspian border alittle to see if it manage that ultra as well,hehe


Frames>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>graphics settings. There's little difference between even urltra and low unless you're stopping playing and looking for it, when you're moving around and shooting stuff, low is fine. Lower it to medium/high so you never go under 50-60 and see how much you improve.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Frames>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>graphics settings. There's little difference between even urltra and low unless you're stopping playing and looking for it, when you're moving around and shooting stuff, low is fine. Lower it to medium/high so you never go under 50-60 and see how much you improve.


This. I started with everything but AA and HBOA/SBOA at max. mins in 30s normals around 45+ (still got tearing







)

switched to medium about 60 hours through, 45 min, normals around 60

switched to all medium w/ max AA and SBAO @ about 100 hours in.... 60 min/max







.

Stuck with all low







.

still get tearing, but I think that's because of my monitor, happens on every game/monitor mode


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 30 000 ticket caspian border?


Absolutely!! But really, anything over 2000


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Absolutely!! But really, anything over 2000


Played a 10,000 ticket TDM/Noshahr Canals round ONCE. Most excruciating match I've ever played in any game. After the first 5,000 tickets you want to quit but cannot. I think the MVP had @ 850 kills when it was over. Oh, and the chat was hilarious, you just had to be there. I think everyone should play one of these marathon rounds once at least. Can you imagine the rage getting "Disconnected from EA Online" with less than a hundred tickets to go?
Almost forgot, it was a server in England and the lag was legendary.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Has anyone got any problems with lag spike... like every 30 seconds my game will freeze up and then I will rubberband ack to my original spot. My ping is usualy 40


----------



## Fr0sty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Played a 10,000 ticket TDM/Noshahr Canals round ONCE. Most excruciating match I've ever played in any game. After the first 5,000 tickets you want to quit but cannot. I think the MVP had @ 850 kills when it was over. Oh, and the chat was hilarious, you just had to be there. I think everyone should play one of these marathon rounds once at least. Can you imagine the rage getting "Disconnected from EA Online" with less than a hundred tickets to go?
> Almost forgot, it was a server in England and the lag was legendary.


did a 10k ticket metro cq hardcore round and server crashed in the last 25tickets and i didnt get the battle repport









sucks ...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who would have thought. I can run all at ultra and will not go below 30, but i prefer high 30+ fps. Now I get mostly 40ish but sometimes down on 30. On all ultra i was as low as 27 a couple of times, but not often. The game surley has improved, or else its the new nvidia drives witch does it
> I only played at strike to karakand, I will try caspian border alittle to see if it manage that ultra as well,hehe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Frames>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>graphics settings. There's little difference between even urltra and low unless you're stopping playing and looking for it, when you're moving around and shooting stuff, low is fine. Lower it to medium/high so you never go under 50-60 and see how much you improve.


^ This. The difference between ULTRA and HIGH is minimal. And considering BF3 isn't perfect (you'll still see a shimmering object or odd texture in the distance) it isn't worth it imo.

Try a mix of Medium and High and get those frames up. Texture, Mesh and Terrain Quality should be on High. Effects Low/Medium--this is the number of particles you'll see in smoke or flying out of an explosion. Terrain Decoration Medium. Shadows Medium. Ambient Occlusion Off or SSAO.

Get those frames up and it'll help your game play.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ This. The difference between ULTRA and HIGH is minimal. And considering BF3 isn't perfect (you'll still see a shimmering object or odd texture in the distance) it isn't worth it imo.
> Try a mix of Medium and High and get those frames up. Texture, Mesh and Terrain Quality should be on High. Effects Low/Medium--this is the number of particles you'll see in smoke or flying out of an explosion. Terrain Decoration Medium. Shadows Medium. Ambient Occlusion Off or SSAO.
> Get those frames up and it'll help your game play.


I just go medium across the board. Been playing MW3 though







I have problems with BF3, poor frame rates (see previous post about GPU clock issues) and also severe rubber banding. I am planning a reinstall of Windows soon though so I might be back on the Battlefield this weekend


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> I just go medium across the board. Been playing MW3 though *<---*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with BF3, poor frame rates (see previous post about GPU clock issues) and also severe rubber banding. I am planning a reinstall of Windows soon though so I might be back on the Battlefield this weekend


I read your post previously but have no idea what could be causing that. No telling with this game; it'll go from butter smooth to total crap in the blink of an eye...

Hopefully you'll get it all sorted with a Windows re-install.







(I don't envy you there....)

We can go pillaging & plundering this weekend.


----------



## Johnny Utah

Just played for a few hours. This game is so much fun. Definitely some times that make me pound my desk, but that happens maybe 2 or 3 times in an entire 30+ minute match. CQ is nucking futs with 64 players. My console-playing co-workers are jelly.


----------



## Xoriam

Watch in 1080 HD
This is an Industrial song I decided to make with my gamertag as the project name.
The song is inspired by the M416 song, along with the game Battlefield 3.
In this video you will see me using this gun (M416) in Operation Metro conquest.
As always I get late start when I enter the game. They were down by quite a bit when I got in and I think we did a good job. in the end the score was 0 to 120something.

I do not know how often I will make songs with this project, as I have 2 other bands to atend to as well.
The theme of this project is Videogames - Military - and technology.
Please enjoy!

Add me on Facebook! i put some pics of my build still work in progress
http://www.facebook.com/xoriam.blackdeath

and on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjb5uXWGxMV8FKdY5h999pg?feature=mhee


----------



## dezahp

I'm down to play if anyone wants to squad up that has mic/vent


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This. I started with everything but AA and HBOA/SBOA at max. mins in 30s normals around 45+ (still got tearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> switched to medium about 60 hours through, 45 min, normals around 60
> switched to all medium w/ max AA and SBAO @ about 100 hours in.... 60 min/max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Stuck with all low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> still get tearing, but I think that's because of my monitor, happens on every game/monitor mode


Have you tried applying adaptive vsync through nvidia controlpanel? A pritty new feature witch work great.

Well, I will try a mix of medium and high then, if you claim that it isnt mutch diffrence in visual, but I should still use msaa 4x, right?
But you must admit that it is supgprising that a 192bit gpu whit 768 mb ram is able to run it at ultra. I have oc the gpu alittle, so acording to gpuz i have the same bandwitch as 256 1gb version, but can that be correct? 768mb oc handle as mutch data as a "slower" clocked 1gb?

People advacied me to buy a new gpu to play bf3 whit decent visual, that was bull**** it seems, cheers

Cofe time


----------



## BreakDown

I have a question for experienced attack helicopter pilots.

When the enemy controls the air space. what do you do?

im talking when there are 3 or 4 soflams up, tanks with people on the CTV stations and enemy jets. This happens often on Oman, when you are on the US side sometimes you cant even get close to the flags.

If i stay very high to avoid soflams im barely helping my team and im an easy target for jets, if i stay low to avoid jets a javeling will destroy me as soon as im near the beach, and if i stay in between im an easy target for both soflams and jets.

Although im giving a specific example, Oman, im asking for tips on any map. I know how to operate the helicopter under heavy air resistance, but if the enemy team has complete control of the skies, (better jet pilots, too many soflams, etc...) i just dont know what to do, i dont know if i should stay back, if i should attack any way, i dont know how to proceed.

any tips?


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have a question for experienced attack helicopter pilots.
> When the enemy controls the air space. what do you do?
> im talking when there are 3 or 4 soflams up, tanks with people on the CTV stations and enemy jets. This happens often on Oman, when you are on the US side sometimes you cant even get close to the flags.
> If i stay very high to avoid soflams im barely helping my team and im an easy target for jets, if i stay low to avoid jets a javeling will destroy me as soon as im near the beach, and if i stay in between im an easy target for both soflams and jets.
> Although im giving a specific example, Oman, im asking for tips on any map. I know how to operate the helicopter under heavy air resistance, but if the enemy team has complete control of the skies, (better jet pilots, too many soflams, etc...) i just dont know what to do, i dont know if i should stay back, if i should attack any way, i dont know how to proceed.
> any tips?


Well, the only solution I know is getting up a good jet pilot, else they have pritty mutch control and a helli is useless pritty mutch


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Well, the only solution I know is getting up a good jet pilot, else they have pritty mutch control and a helli is useless pritty mutch


you can either use the buildings for cover or keep going out to sea. Or either stay really high or low. Remember to use flares when javelin is near by and not far away. using different views helps


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> I have a question for experienced attack helicopter pilots.
> 
> When the enemy controls the air space. what do you do?
> 
> im talking when there are 3 or 4 soflams up, tanks with people on the CTV stations and enemy jets. This happens often on Oman, when you are on the US side sometimes you cant even get close to the flags.
> 
> If i stay very high to avoid soflams im barely helping my team and im an easy target for jets, if i stay low to avoid jets a javeling will destroy me as soon as im near the beach, and if i stay in between im an easy target for both soflams and jets.
> 
> Although im giving a specific example, Oman, im asking for tips on any map. I know how to operate the helicopter under heavy air resistance, but if the enemy team has complete control of the skies, (better jet pilots, too many soflams, etc...) i just dont know what to do, i dont know if i should stay back, if i should attack any way, i dont know how to proceed.
> 
> any tips?


I think this is where ECM comes in handy. You should be able to make small attack runs on targets while using the ECM and ducking for cover in between. If you can coordinate with your gunner, maybe they can pop flares after ECM runs out (or if they can get ECM also and double up). I imagine you will want to take out the threats to yourself first, so you can make it safer to rule the skies









I don't have much chopper experience, there was one or two really good ones on here though, even posted some videos. I think it works out better if you go in for a small bite of the action, then retreat to safety real quick until your defenses recharge. If you stay in the thick of it to long you will just get shot down.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Utah*
> 
> Just played for a few hours. This game is so much fun. Definitely some times that make me pound my desk, but that happens maybe 2 or 3 times in an entire 30+ minute match. CQ is nucking futs with 64 players. My console-playing co-workers are jelly.


Got the CQB URGE earlier after not even touching it for at least a week:
so/so
With a gun I never use: AN-94

*I die a lot because I never camp and always lead the charge.*

Then the server got super laggy and a cheater popped up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> *Have you tried applying adaptive vsync through nvidia controlpanel? A pritty new feature witch work great.*
> Well, I will try a mix of medium and high then, if you claim that it isnt mutch diffrence in visual, but I should still use msaa 4x, right?
> But you must admit that it is supgprising that a 192bit gpu whit 768 mb ram is able to run it at ultra. I have oc the gpu alittle, so acording to gpuz i have the same bandwitch as 256 1gb version, but can that be correct? 768mb oc handle as mutch data as a "slower" clocked 1gb?
> People advacied me to buy a new gpu to play bf3 whit decent visual, that was bull**** it seems, cheers
> Cofe time


I agree with this. If you are getting tearing, try the Adaptive VSync and see if it helps. It works really well. _Really_ well. Only kicks in when the frames get too far above the screen's refresh rate so the card can "flex" and not be tied down too harshly. Make sure to enable Triple Buffering if you use it, too.









___________________________________________________________________________________________________________

OT: Guy wants to sell me a Gigabyte 6870 Windforce (only 5 months old) for 80 bucks. Should I buy it and sell my 460? He says he'll show me it can do 1100 MHz core easy, with just a tiny voltage bump. My 460 can only do 940 core 2150 mem stable, at 1.15 volts. My monitors are only 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 1024 so I'm thinking it's a good deal.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Got the CQB URGE earlier after not even touching it for at least a week:
> so/so
> With a gun I never use: AN-94
> *I die a lot because I never camp and always lead the charge.*
> Then the server got super laggy and a cheater popped up.
> I agree with this. If you are getting tearing, try the Adaptive VSync and see if it helps. It works really well. _Really_ well. Only kicks in when the frames get too far above the screen's refresh rate so the card can "flex" and not be tied down too harshly. *Make sure to enable Triple Buffering if you use it, too*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> OT: Guy wants to sell me a Gigabyte 6870 Windforce (only 5 months old) for 80 bucks. Should I buy it and sell my 460? He says he'll show me it can do 1100 MHz core easy, with just a tiny voltage bump. My 460 can only do 940 core 2150 mem stable, at 1.15 volts. My monitors are only 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 1024 so I'm thinking it's a good deal.


Triple Buffering is enabled by default in the Frostbite 2 engine... and btw, it's actually quite the contrary mate, if you're using Adaptive V-Sync, it's better to *disable it*, since Triple Buffering's whole point is to reduce some of the performance hit when the framerate dips below the monitors Hz, and that's when VSync gets disabled by the driver (if Adaptive VSync is enabled), it doesn't make sense.

Plus Triple Buffering adds some input lag.


----------



## Frankrizzo

This is why I play on servers that have a @votekick option. Allows everyone to votekick a player that is"suspect. 8 Votes and he is booted from the server. Some servers have @voteban but i have yet to see it enabled. Lots of vote kicks on metro when people glitch inside of walls or C4 glitch the floors and walls & ceilings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Got the CQB URGE earlier after not even touching it for at least a week:
> so/so
> With a gun I never use: AN-94
> *I die a lot because I never camp and always lead the charge.*
> Then the server got super laggy and a cheater popped up.
> I agree with this. If you are getting tearing, try the Adaptive VSync and see if it helps. It works really well. _Really_ well. Only kicks in when the frames get too far above the screen's refresh rate so the card can "flex" and not be tied down too harshly. Make sure to enable Triple Buffering if you use it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> OT: Guy wants to sell me a Gigabyte 6870 Windforce (only 5 months old) for 80 bucks. Should I buy it and sell my 460? He says he'll show me it can do 1100 MHz core easy, with just a tiny voltage bump. My 460 can only do 940 core 2150 mem stable, at 1.15 volts. My monitors are only 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 1024 so I'm thinking it's a good deal.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> *1) Triple Buffering is enabled by default in the Frostbite 2 engine*... and btw, *2) it's actually quite the contrary mate, if you're using Adaptive V-Sync, it's better to disable it*, since Triple Buffering's whole point is to reduce some of the performance hit when the framerate dips below the monitors Hz, and that's when VSync gets disabled by the driver (if Adaptive VSync is enabled), it doesn't make sense.
> Plus Triple Buffering adds some input lag.


1) Hmm, didn't know that. Learned something.

2) Are you sure? I swear I read somewhere on GeForce it should be enabled, even with adaptive. Going to have to switch that out then. I use the adaptive VSync when I play CQB and I've been putting TB too









Thanks. Repped.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> This is why I play on servers that have a @votekick option. Allows everyone to votekick a player that is"suspect. 8 Votes and he is booted from the server. Some servers have @voteban but i have yet to see it enabled. Lots of vote kicks on metro when people glitch inside of walls or C4 glitch the floors and walls & ceilings.


Yeah. I've had Premium since it came out and today is only like the 4th time I've played CQB...maybe 5th. Just hadn't been feeling it. Going to have to start fav'ing some good servers that have active admins and vote kick options.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 1) Hmm, didn't know that. Learned something.
> 2) *Are you sure?* I swear I read somewhere on GeForce it should be enabled, even with adaptive. Going to have to switch that out then. I use the adaptive VSync when I play CQB and I've been putting TB too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Repped.
> Yeah. I've had Premium since it came out and today is only like the 4th time I've played CQB...maybe 5th. Just hadn't been feeling it. Going to have to start fav'ing some good servers that have active admins and vote kick options.


100% percent sure mate








.

I mean, triple buffering's whole job is to somewhat reduce the performance hit suffered when the framerate dips below the monitors refresh rate when VSync is enabled, that's all it does, now, Adaptive VSync, *disables* VSync completely when the same thing happens, so, if VSync gets disabled when that happens, triple buffering becomes useless, since triple buffering only works when VSync is enabled at all times, plus, you'll notice less input lag with TB disabled.

Thanks for the rep btw!

EDIT: And yes, I also didn't know TB was enabled by default until repi replied to one of my tweets late last year.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Have you tried applying adaptive vsync through nvidia controlpanel? A pritty new feature witch work great.
> Well, I will try a mix of medium and high then, if you claim that it isnt mutch diffrence in visual, but I should still use msaa 4x, right?
> But you must admit that it is supgprising that a 192bit gpu whit 768 mb ram is able to run it at ultra. I have oc the gpu alittle, so acording to gpuz i have the same bandwitch as 256 1gb version, but can that be correct? 768mb oc handle as mutch data as a "slower" clocked 1gb?
> People advacied me to buy a new gpu to play bf3 whit decent visual, that was bull**** it seems, cheers
> Cofe time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Got the CQB URGE earlier after not even touching it for at least a week:
> so/so
> With a gun I never use: AN-94
> *I die a lot because I never camp and always lead the charge.*
> Then the server got super laggy and a cheater popped up.
> I agree with this. If you are getting tearing, try the Adaptive VSync and see if it helps. It works really well. _Really_ well. Only kicks in when the frames get too far above the screen's refresh rate so the card can "flex" and not be tied down too harshly. Make sure to enable Triple Buffering if you use it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> OT: Guy wants to sell me a Gigabyte 6870 Windforce (only 5 months old) for 80 bucks. Should I buy it and sell my 460? He says he'll show me it can do 1100 MHz core easy, with just a tiny voltage bump. My 460 can only do 940 core 2150 mem stable, at 1.15 volts. My monitors are only 1440 x 900 and 1280 x 1024 so I'm thinking it's a good deal.


Yes, I've tried it and even tried locking my vsync @ 59, 60, 61, 30, 31 and 29, nothings worked so I think it's my monitor (it has a tv tuner built in, which I think is the cause). If I turn on the monitors/TVs internal scaler the problem goes away but everything looks like crap.









If it wasn't a christmas gift it would've gone back as soon as I got it (happens on all games). Maybe after I can break open the manual and manual set the verticle/horizontal pixel clocks when I get my rig back up and running.

le sigh, thanks for the advice guys







.

and yea the 6870 would be a great deal, and you could crossfire in the future to give it a punch similar to a 6970/570







. (and use the 460 for other rigs...HTPC perhaps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> 100% percent sure mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I mean, triple buffering's whole job is to somewhat reduce the performance hit suffered when the framerate dips below the monitors refresh rate when VSync is enabled, that's all it does, now, Adaptive VSync, *disables* VSync completely when the same thing happens, so, if VSync gets disabled when that happens, triple buffering becomes useless, since triple buffering only works when VSync is enabled at all times, plus, you'll notice less input lag with TB disabled.
> Thanks for the rep btw!
> EDIT: And yes, I also didn't know TB was enabled by default until repi replied to one of my tweets late last year.


so enable active vsync and disable TB? is it worth a shot?


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Premium Video 2: Close Quarters Weapons Guide [ 1080p ]*


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Yes, I've tried it and even tried locking my vsync @ 59, 60, 61, 30, 31 and 29, nothings worked so I think it's my monitor (it has a tv tuner built in, which I think is the cause). If I turn on the monitors/TVs internal scaler the problem goes away but everything looks like crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it wasn't a christmas gift it would've gone back as soon as I got it (happens on all games). Maybe after I can break open the manual and manual set the verticle/horizontal pixel clocks when I get my rig back up and running.
> le sigh, thanks for the advice guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> and yea the 6870 would be a great deal, and you could crossfire in the future to give it a punch similar to a 6970/570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (and use the 460 for other rigs...HTPC perhaps?
> *so enable active vsync and disable TB? is it worth a shot?*


Yeah, I already called the guy and told him I'd drop by tomorrow to buy it. He's only like 3 minutes away.









Worth a shot. I use the Adaptive VSync (used it again _just now_--without TB, seems to work the same) and it works well. It'll let your card go ~5-10 frames over the refresh rate but not much more.


----------



## Nocturin

@crash, I'll try it out, I'll also test one of my old 900p monitors and see what happens with that







.

(any day now)

good luck with your drive cleaning!

BradleyW has a good cleaning guide in his sig







.


----------



## Krazee

Time to go home and play hoorahh!


----------



## Triniboi82

Recently switched from console to PC & damn it's a big difference....still not fully accustomed to KB/mouse yet but getting there. It's pretty mind blowing the impact that this game has had on me cause tbh I love my PS3/Xbox, but ever since I've played this on PC I'm not missing consoles @ all. In fact I sold my consoles to upgrade my rig just to play this freakin game. Only thing I miss is the voice chat, been reading stuff about ventrilo & teamspeak but haven't had chance to make use of it yet. Wish I had jumped on the PC wagon earlier cause it's a pain unlocking everything again


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Recently switched from console to PC & damn it's a big difference....still not fully accustomed to KB/mouse yet but getting there. It's pretty mind blowing the impact that this game has had on me cause tbh I love my PS3/Xbox, but ever since I've played this on PC I'm not missing consoles @ all. In fact I sold my consoles to upgrade my rig just to play this freakin game. Only thing I miss is the voice chat, been reading stuff about ventrilo & teamspeak but haven't had chance to make use of it yet. Wish I had jumped on the PC wagon earlier cause it's a pain unlocking everything again


I'm in the same boat, I only miss chatting with my best friend... thats all though lol... but yeah I just got my headset yesterday so I'm hoping I can play with someone later tonight with chat... also when I first started my ratio was about .7 now I have it up to 1.1 with about 75 hours of play!


----------



## CodofMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Recently switched from console to PC & damn it's a big difference....still not fully accustomed to KB/mouse yet but getting there. It's pretty mind blowing the impact that this game has had on me cause tbh I love my PS3/Xbox, but ever since I've played this on PC I'm not missing consoles @ all. In fact I sold my consoles to upgrade my rig just to play this freakin game. Only thing I miss is the voice chat, been reading stuff about ventrilo & teamspeak but haven't had chance to make use of it yet. Wish I had jumped on the PC wagon earlier cause it's a pain unlocking everything again


Same here, I just switched over because there was a great deal on a graphics card and I went for it. I would probably sell my PS3 as well, but it's also our DVD player/Netflix machine and my parents wouldn't let me if I asked. I know this because my mom still won't allow me to sell the PS2 or any of the games







The only thing I miss is being able to play with my friends, since they all play PS3 or Xbox 360. Oh well, I'll be starting college this fall so maybe I'll find some PC gamers to play with


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Recently switched from console to PC & damn it's a big difference....still not fully accustomed to KB/mouse yet but getting there. It's pretty mind blowing the impact that this game has had on me cause tbh I love my PS3/Xbox, but ever since I've played this on PC I'm not missing consoles @ all. In fact I sold my consoles to upgrade my rig just to play this freakin game. Only thing I miss is the voice chat, been reading stuff about ventrilo & teamspeak but haven't had chance to make use of it yet. Wish I had jumped on the PC wagon earlier cause it's a pain unlocking everything again


Well I have to say your RIg seems good enough to play BF3. Haha


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Recently switched from console to PC & damn it's a big difference....still not fully accustomed to KB/mouse yet but getting there. It's pretty mind blowing the impact that this game has had on me cause tbh I love my PS3/Xbox, but ever since I've played this on PC I'm not missing consoles @ all. In fact I sold my consoles to upgrade my rig just to play this freakin game. Only thing I miss is the voice chat, been reading stuff about ventrilo & teamspeak but haven't had chance to make use of it yet. Wish I had jumped on the PC wagon earlier cause it's a pain unlocking everything again












I haven't been _this_ into a shooter since CoD 4. Lot of vets don't like BF3 but, I love it--it's my first BF game and it's amazing ... even with all the bugs and crazy mis-directed sounds. Nothing better than dropping an entire building facade on to a bunch of campers with a single rocket, lol.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Edit: @snoball

You know where to find us, bro.







Hope the drive nuke goes smoothly for ya.


----------



## snoball

@crashdummy

I'll be out of town this weekend. The BF3 fun will have to wait. Planning to do the reformat tomorrow. Maybe I'll be able to sign on a bit.


----------



## Sistum Id

Anybody want to play on a empty server and knock out those new assignments. Claymore, Mines, C4 etc etc.

Find me on right now Sistum_Id


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> Anybody want to play on a empty server and knock out those new assignments. Claymore, Mines, C4 etc etc.
> 
> Find me on right now Sistum_Id


Claymore and Mines for the assignments? Hmm I must not have looked at those ones yet. I got the C4 done yesterday on Metro. I was pretty much just messing around and still did well, was pretty funny.

Also I'm pretty sure the Gunmaster winner is determined by about 60% luck. Once you get to the LVG it's pure luck to get passed that sucker. Unless someone has found a perfect camping position to spam it on all maps, I think most people just spam it everywhere and hope to get a kill lol.

Once I get past the first pistol (which can take wayyy to long because it's terrible) then I can start progressing pretty steadily. Once I hit the automatic rifles and submachine guns I can generally smoke right through those, even the Jackhammer isn't to bad. That LVG though... sucks. One of the games I made it to the LVG, and the enemy guy who was on the knife found me, there was nobody around and he just went straight for me. Can't kill a dude very well with a LVG so I was fair game. Pretty sure he won the round with my tags in hand. At least now I know if I end up on knife and see an LVG guy, to go straight for him


----------



## bigal1542

Woohoo, first server I have gotten banned from for being too good! Feels good, but I did like that server


----------



## Faster_is_better

#6 Hilarious and Epic


----------



## Frankrizzo

Metro? isn't the assignment to c4 Armor?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Claymore and Mines for the assignments? Hmm I must not have looked at those ones yet. I got the C4 done yesterday on Metro. I was pretty much just messing around and still did well, was pretty funny.
> Also I'm pretty sure the Gunmaster winner is determined by about 60% luck. Once you get to the LVG it's pure luck to get passed that sucker. Unless someone has found a perfect camping position to spam it on all maps, I think most people just spam it everywhere and hope to get a kill lol.
> Once I get past the first pistol (which can take wayyy to long because it's terrible) then I can start progressing pretty steadily. Once I hit the automatic rifles and submachine guns I can generally smoke right through those, even the Jackhammer isn't to bad. That LVG though... sucks. One of the games I made it to the LVG, and the enemy guy who was on the knife found me, there was nobody around and he just went straight for me. Can't kill a dude very well with a LVG so I was fair game. Pretty sure he won the round with my tags in hand. At least now I know if I end up on knife and see an LVG guy, to go straight for him


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Metro? isn't the assignment to c4 Armor?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Claymore and Mines for the assignments? Hmm I must not have looked at those ones yet. I got the C4 done yesterday on Metro. I was pretty much just messing around and still did well, was pretty funny.
> Also I'm pretty sure the Gunmaster winner is determined by about 60% luck. Once you get to the LVG it's pure luck to get passed that sucker. Unless someone has found a perfect camping position to spam it on all maps, I think most people just spam it everywhere and hope to get a kill lol.
> Once I get past the first pistol (which can take wayyy to long because it's terrible) then I can start progressing pretty steadily. Once I hit the automatic rifles and submachine guns I can generally smoke right through those, even the Jackhammer isn't to bad. That LVG though... sucks. One of the games I made it to the LVG, and the enemy guy who was on the knife found me, there was nobody around and he just went straight for me. Can't kill a dude very well with a LVG so I was fair game. Pretty sure he won the round with my tags in hand. At least now I know if I end up on knife and see an LVG guy, to go straight for him
Click to expand...

Hehe, its C4 Kills, just like one of the others is Rocket Kills. I got most/all of those in Metro as well. Sometimes you gotta play outside the box. I did do some jihad jeeping though, which was semi successful


----------



## ntherblast

I like how everyone is abusing the lockon bug forgot this is BugField 3


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I like how everyone is abusing the lockon bug forgot this is BugField 3


What lockon bug?


----------



## Mals

So I am very used to fast paced sniping on BC2 ala Enigma. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg

In BF3 they have sort of ruined that. You have to use steady scope, which takes a moment. Fine.. I can live with that.

My problem is I can't find anywhere to bind the steady scope key. I've been using Shift (which is also my run key) but then I can't crouch (CTRL) and steady scope at teh same time (my pinky isn't my thumb).

The only acceptable button I can find to use for this without completely throwing my game off is my spot button (which I bind to E). The problem is.. when you hold down spot, you get the communication rose. This doesn't allow you to fire. Has anyone found a way to seperate these commands so I can use spot and steady scope at the same time? That is the only way I am going to be able to enjoy sniping again =(


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So I am very used to fast paced sniping on BC2 ala Enigma. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg
> In BF3 they have sort of ruined that. You have to use steady scope, which takes a moment. Fine.. I can live with that.
> My problem is I can't find anywhere to bind the steady scope key. I've been using Shift (which is also my run key) but then I can't crouch (CTRL) and steady scope at teh same time (my pinky isn't my thumb).
> The only acceptable button I can find to use for this without completely throwing my game off is my spot button (which I bind to E). The problem is.. when you hold down spot, you get the communication rose. This doesn't allow you to fire. Has anyone found a way to seperate these commands so I can use spot and steady scope at the same time? That is the only way I am going to be able to enjoy sniping again =(


Just press q, don't hold it. As for crouching, try pressing x.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> So I am very used to fast paced sniping on BC2 ala Enigma. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Blp_ol4nvDg
> In BF3 they have sort of ruined that. You have to use steady scope, which takes a moment. Fine.. I can live with that.
> My problem is I can't find anywhere to bind the steady scope key. I've been using Shift (which is also my run key) but then I can't crouch (CTRL) and steady scope at teh same time (my pinky isn't my thumb).
> The only acceptable button I can find to use for this without completely throwing my game off is my spot button (which I bind to E). The problem is.. when you hold down spot, you get the communication rose. This doesn't allow you to fire. Has anyone found a way to seperate these commands so I can use spot and steady scope at the same time? That is the only way I am going to be able to enjoy sniping again =(


Use a low power scope, I use a the PKA 3.4x, it still has enough zoom to kill people at range and it zooms in faster and blocks less of your screen than a 8x/12x, it's also what Sgt Enigma uses these days in bf3 too.
Or just practice more, I can push ctrl and shift with my pinky if I need to. Or try Q?


----------



## Mals

Q for crouch? I definitely cant' X for crouch, I'd have to remove a hand from WASD and that's a waste of efficiency!!









As for using a low powered scope.. does that remove the necessity to steady scope? That is intriguing.

My issue is that I can't "just press Q, dont' hold it" because steady scope is a toggle, is it not? You have to hold it down to maintain the "breath hold". If I could bind it to the same key as spot and be able to "hold down" steady scope while I spot, it'd naturally go with what I am doing.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Q for crouch? I definitely cant' X for crouch, I'd have to remove a hand from WASD and that's a waste of efficiency!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for using a low powered scope.. does that remove the necessity to steady scope? That is intriguing.
> My issue is that I can't "just press Q, dont' hold it" because steady scope is a toggle, is it not? You have to hold it down to maintain the "breath hold". If I could bind it to the same key as spot and be able to "hold down" steady scope while I spot, it'd naturally go with what I am doing.


Edit, I misunderstood you, and you misunderstood me.  Try using shift to to steady scope and use x to toggle crouch, where you don't have to hold it.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Q for crouch? I definitely cant' X for crouch, I'd have to remove a hand from WASD and that's a waste of efficiency!!


Press X with your thumb - that's the way I do it. Since it's also a toggle, you need not leave it pressed - you press it once and you're crouched. You can then use SHIFT for Steady Scope and dedicate your pinky to it.


----------



## Mals

I don't like crouch toggle, and the whole process of hitting X ruins my hand placement. QQ QQ









If I were into crouch toggle this would possibly work, but that slows me down a lot.

I just need to be able to disable the Comm Rose when you hold down spot and I'll be golden!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Q for crouch? I definitely cant' X for crouch, I'd have to remove a hand from WASD and that's a waste of efficiency!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for using a low powered scope.. does that remove the necessity to steady scope? That is intriguing.
> My issue is that I can't "just press Q, dont' hold it" because steady scope is a toggle, is it not? You have to hold it down to maintain the "breath hold". If I could bind it to the same key as spot and be able to "hold down" steady scope while I spot, it'd naturally go with what I am doing.


Idk, you said E would work for you if it wasn't your spot button, so I thought maybe the one on the other side of W would work for you.
And yes, low powered scopes(4x or less) don't have any sway. Oh and they also don't have glare so you aren't giving away your position as much.


----------



## Zorginator

Use one of the keys along the bottom comfortable for your thumb as crouch? I personally use c, but I prefer toggle.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What lockon bug?


Id like to know too.

i guess it's this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB1nZcmD4tM

"Four times in this match I was shot down by a javelin without any prior SOFLAM tone, beep or anything else. Just a double set of missiles (the first misses, the second hits).

Is it possible the SOFLAM tone bugged out or is there something else going on?

ANSWER: It turns out that the SOFLAM/Javelin combo is buggy. Basically you can be locked by a SOFLAM even for just a second or two and a Javelin and go off and not show tone and follow to the end of the map if necessary. In other words, SOFLAM tones are even scarier if you DONT hear a missile lock because it could be on the way.

Here's what to do to get away from Javelins:

-Locked on for a few seconds with no missile tone a javelin is probably on it's way
-Go full afterburner away from the combat zone towards the edge of the map. You can outrun a javelin as long as you're traveling over 400.
-Put large objects in between you and the rest of the map. Mountains, buildings, carriers. If the javelin hits the mountain next to you, you'll hear it and know it's safe.
-When you're flying away from the combat zone, you'll be able to hear the javelin detonate behind you. If you make it to the edge of the map, turn with full afterburner back towards the map. If the javelin made it that far, it won't be able to make the turn with you and you should see it speed by.

Thanks otherlank for droppin' knowledge on this!"


----------



## Mals

I might start steady scoping with spacebar.. we'll see how my hand likes that. I think the 4x scope could fix all of this tho.









I'll see how that goes.. I have to unlock it now.. ugh.

I guess this topic got a little off, what I am really looking for is a way to bind my spot and my steady scope to the same button without the comm rose coming up. That's the only solution I see =D


----------



## nvidiaftw12

4x scopes are not the way to go imo. I will be suprized if you could a headshot at over over 300 meter, and anything more is a def no-go. If you are looking to snipe at less than that, do you really need to steady the scope?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 4x scopes are not the way to go imo. I will be suprized if you could a headshot at over over 300 meter, and anything more is a def no-go. If you are looking to snipe at less than that, do you really need to steady the scope?


This is honestly something I was wondering. I am not sure, I haven't sniped a ton so far but the steady scope thing seems clunky to me, even at closer range. I'll have to do some more experimenting.. that is, until they allow me to bind spot and steady scope on the same keeeeeey


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> This is honestly something I was wondering. I am not sure, I haven't sniped a ton so far but the steady scope thing seems clunky to me, even at closer range. I'll have to do some more experimenting.. that is, until they allow me to bind spot and steady scope on the same keeeeeey


The steady scope is bad. It doesn't always work. It used to, but then they patched it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I might start steady scoping with spacebar.. we'll see how my hand likes that. I think the 4x scope could fix all of this tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see how that goes.. I have to unlock it now.. ugh.
> I guess this topic got a little off, what I am really looking for is a way to bind my spot and my steady scope to the same button without the comm rose coming up. That's the only solution I see =D


Then how are you going to jump ;p
You could also use a mouse button if you have a mouse with extra buttons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 4x scopes are not the way to go imo. I will be suprized if you could a headshot at over over 300 meter, and anything more is a def no-go. If you are looking to snipe at less than that, do you really need to steady the scope?


The way he was talking about Sgt Enigma and fast paced sniping I thought he was close range sniping, not long range. At most ranges I can outsnipe most snipers with my 3.4x scope anyways.

Speaking of outsniping snipers without a high power scope, couple days ago on Nosehair Canals rush defense I had an ACW w/ a red dot and bipod and everyone on the other team was just sitting on the carrier trying to snipe, and I killed 3 of them at that range with a red dot sight. I was laughing so hard, they had high power scopes on sniper rifles and I outsniped them with a red dot on a carbine, that means I had to get at least 3 headshots on each of them before any of them got 1 headshot on me. It was so hilarious...


----------



## Mals

I use my right mouse button as jump (old CS Habit that I'll never let die). I've got nothing wrong with unbinding space from jump I guess, as I have them redundant and mostly use right mouse button.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What lockon bug?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I use my right mouse button as jump (old CS Habit that I'll never let die). I've got nothing wrong with unbinding space from jump I guess, as I have them redundant and mostly use right mouse button.



What do you use for ADS then? I'm guessing scroll wheel in/out to toggle?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*


Oh that... it happened to me once but I thought it was just a random bug, I didn't know people could do it on purpose.


----------



## Mals

I use mouse wheel up and down to swap weaps. and I use mousewheel click to toggle scope/ADS


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## nvidiaftw12

.bmp. Bleh. JPG, please.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 Hilarious and Epic


Damn, that #6 clip was was hardcore. Never even occurred to me to just drive a tank right in there.

When that guy cleared out with that PKP... We were discussing the LMG accuracy while crouched/moving here a few days ago.
79/35 ... 64/27
It works. Decided to play some more CQB and I kept getting killed reloading because the server stayed full, absolute madness. Whipped out the LMG and proceeded to literally mow people down while running from flag to flag. If you crouch-walk the M240B is like a laser; the PKP is raw awesomeness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*
> 
> Anybody want to play on a empty server and knock out those new assignments. Claymore, Mines, C4 etc etc.
> Find me on right now Sistum_Id


If you haven't finished them all, next time I see you on I'll help you out. I don't mind.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Woohoo, first server I have gotten banned from for being too good! Feels good, but I did like that server












__________________________________________________________

@ Mals: You should try and run a game or two with nvidiaftw12, when we do (our platoon) happen to all be playing together, he's kind of our "go to" recon. He's got some skillz.

@ OverClocker55, Congrats.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> @ Mals: You should try and run a game or two with nvidiaftw12, when we do (our platoon) happen to all be playing together, he's kind of our "go to" recon. He's got some skillz.


Thanks man. But, I still need to get my butt in gear and install the game. lol


----------



## Gib007

*Bandar Desert* for Armoured Kill is sounding great!









http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/07/building-biggest-bf-map-ever/?sourceid=bf3-fb-wall-na-blogpost%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook&utm_medium=wall-post&utm_campaign=do-not-use&utm_content=blogpost

Any thoughts?
I quite like the scale. I'm a big fan of infantry combat but this map sounds like it'll be nostalgic of the BF series in its original glory. I just hope there are MORE vehicles for every class. I'd like 4 jets per side or something.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> *Bandar Desert* for Armoured Kill is sounding great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/07/building-biggest-bf-map-ever/?sourceid=bf3-fb-wall-na-blogpost%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook&utm_medium=wall-post&utm_campaign=do-not-use&utm_content=blogpost
> Any thoughts?
> I quite like the scale. I'm a big fan of infantry combat but this map sounds like it'll be nostalgic of the BF series in its original glory. I just hope there are MORE vehicles for every class. I'd like 4 jets per side or something.


Sounds good in theory but I don't think it will be played the way it is meant to.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I use mouse wheel up and down to swap weaps. and I use mousewheel click to toggle scope/ADS


I forgot completely about the PKA 3.4 (I use either that on my snipers or the Kobra on everything else) because it's been so long since I've played







.

rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


in your avatar?
Is that you

Congrats!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Thanks man. But, I still need to get my butt in gear and install the game. lol


Damn skippy, you better install when I get back.

I miss playing with everyone so bad, and that video that someone posted eariler just makes me jones more! I've been exceptionally more stressed too









If my old rig could play BF2, I woulda stolen it from my step son, but it couldn't play @ 1024 x 768 with everything low (10-15gps at the most)

I'm sending everything out monday... !

wish me luck guys!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> *Bandar Desert* for Armoured Kill is sounding great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/07/building-biggest-bf-map-ever/?sourceid=bf3-fb-wall-na-blogpost%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook&utm_medium=wall-post&utm_campaign=do-not-use&utm_content=blogpost
> Any thoughts?
> I quite like the scale. I'm a big fan of infantry combat but this map sounds like it'll be nostalgic of the BF series in its original glory. I just hope there are MORE vehicles for every class. I'd like 4 jets per side or something.


"Support all game modes without compromise"
Good, it better have rush and squad rush or I would have been mad. I assume they meant all game modes that existed before CQ, I don't see conquest domination working on big maps, gun master could work in just the TDM part of the map though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> *Bandar Desert* for Armoured Kill is sounding great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/07/building-biggest-bf-map-ever/?sourceid=bf3-fb-wall-na-blogpost%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook&utm_medium=wall-post&utm_campaign=do-not-use&utm_content=blogpost
> Any thoughts?
> I quite like the scale. I'm a big fan of infantry combat but this map sounds like it'll be nostalgic of the BF series in its original glory. I just hope there are MORE vehicles for every class. I'd like 4 jets per side or something.


I'm really looking forward to Armored Kill. Hopefully it'll bring some of the players who've quit BF3 back and we can get some serious warfare going on--where team work and maneuvering are the only way to win.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> *Sounds good in theory but I don't think it will be played the way it is meant to.*


I'm 100% positive that a huge portion of the BF community will not fail you there.







Mischief...it be rampant out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot completely about the PKA 3.4 (I use either that on my snipers or the Kobra on everything else) because it's been so long since I've played
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> rep!
> in your avatar?
> Is that you
> Congrats!
> Damn skippy, you better install when I get back.
> 
> I miss playing with everyone so bad, and that video that someone posted eariler just makes me jones more! I've been exceptionally more stressed too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my old rig could play BF2, I woulda stolen it from my step son, but it couldn't play @ 1024 x 768 with everything low (10-15gps at the most)
> 
> 
> I'm sending everything out monday... !
> wish me luck guys!


Good luck. Hope all goes well and smoothly.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> *Bandar Desert* for Armoured Kill is sounding great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/07/building-biggest-bf-map-ever/?sourceid=bf3-fb-wall-na-blogpost%3Futm_source%3Dfacebook&utm_medium=wall-post&utm_campaign=do-not-use&utm_content=blogpost
> Any thoughts?
> I quite like the scale. I'm a big fan of infantry combat but this map sounds like it'll be nostalgic of the BF series in its original glory. I just hope there are MORE vehicles for every class. I'd like 4 jets per side or something.


Soflam+Jav on this map will be easy kills


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Thanks man. But, I still need to get my butt in gear and install the game. lol


well I'd happily play with you guys but I am a little annoyed with my inability to Recon thus far =P I guess it's time to get my assault rifle out.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> well I'd happily play with you guys but I am a little annoyed with my inability to Recon thus far =P I guess it's time to get my assault rifle out.


check out my stats









I started where I was comfortable in the games i'd played before (sniping/recon) but didn't really "develop" as a BF3 player until I switched to playing assault class primarily (I haven't really played recon for about 30 or so hours of gametime and about 1 1/2 months IRL), but I'm still n the 4% with the SKS XD). It suited my playstyle much better, and the first assault rifles you get are some of the best weapons in the game







.

It's also awesome to use nothing more than the paddles and be MVP.

MVP on a no exlopdy 64 man metro server with 2k/10d was an awesome feeling. tehehehhe. According to the ranking of that match, the 2nd and 3rd place peeps had 60+ kills more than me.

BF3 is an awesome game, and it broadened my FPS experience.

Be flexible


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> check out my stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started where I was comfortable in the games i'd played before (sniping/recon) but didn't really "develop" as a BF3 player until I switched to playing assault class primarily (I haven't really played recon for about 30 or so hours of gametime and about 1 1/2 months IRL), but I'm still n the 4% with the SKS XD). It suited my playstyle much better, and the first assault rifles you get are some of the best weapons in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> It's also awesome to use nothing more than the paddles and be MVP.
> MVP on a no exlopdy 64 man metro server with 2k/10d was an awesome feeling. tehehehhe. According to the ranking of that match, the 2nd and 3rd place peeps had 60+ kills more than me.
> BF3 is an awesome game, and it broadened my FPS experience.
> Be flexible


eh I was just playin it tonight and it's ridiculously frustrating. Everyone is horrible, they just hole up in ******* cover and wait to newbtube someone. It's a constant campfest and not nearly as much fun as I'd hoped.. I just hopped into BC2 for about 15 minutes went about 20-5 with my SV98 and my REX for some redemption... really not sure why I should be playing BF3 aside from taht servers exist.. and honestly.. not that many do?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> eh I was just playin it tonight and it's ridiculously frustrating. Everyone is horrible, they just hole up in ******* cover and wait to newbtube someone. It's a constant campfest and not nearly as much fun as I'd hoped.. I just hopped into BC2 for about 15 minutes went about 20-5 with my SV98 and my REX for some redemption... really not sure why I should be playing BF3 aside from taht servers exist.. and honestly.. not that many do?


I felt the same way when I started playing BF3 (came from console CoD). I love campers though, they are easy fodder.









join up on teamspeak with crash and nvidia (fatjetdude) and the other guys that I played with on a daily basis.

A great squad over TS completely changes the experience, even if the team your playing is loosing hardcore, and that one good sqaud has the potential to change the outcome of the game







.

I got tired of the campers too, so I just bum-rush w/ the p90/mp7 when I want fun, and when the server is actually competitive I'd use cover like its meant to be used with the AEK/M16.

are you playing vanilla

speaking of the M16, did they fix the A4's horrible recoil yet? It's been my favorite gun in pretty much every other game and I hate it in Bf3 because it's less accurate than the A3 (ironically).


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> eh I was just playin it tonight and it's ridiculously frustrating. Everyone is horrible, they just hole up in ******* cover and wait to newbtube someone. It's a constant campfest and not nearly as much fun as I'd hoped.. I just hopped into BC2 for about 15 minutes went about 20-5 with my SV98 and my REX for some redemption... really not sure why I should be playing BF3 aside from taht servers exist.. and honestly.. not that many do?


I think the camping increased due to the fact that there seems to be a lot more new players lately. I was just on a server and there had to be atleast 15-20 people that were 15 rank and lower.


----------



## Nocturin

thats good. fresh meat


----------



## Drakeskull

Well in case anyone is wondering, you can play using a iphone to tether. It lower your stats a bit but it is possible, and I will take what I can get in the situation Im in right now. (going through a seperation, moved in with my dad out in the country, no fast interwebs.) There is skybeam around here but to many trees, pretty much looking at building a 50 foot tower going to cost about 700 dollars lol just for internet.

I play recon, and I only use the sks. X4 scope and get in and dirty with it. Pretty much consider myself a anti sniper. Drakeskull84 is my bf3 name.


----------



## Nocturin

lol ive been there. mom lived out in the boonies and the dailup was 5-6kbs a sec, my phone could get 30-40kbs ( a couple years ago).

good luck mate and happy hunting!


----------



## pingoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drakeskull*
> 
> Well in case anyone is wondering, you can play using a iphone to tether. It lower your stats a bit but it is possible, and I will take what I can get in the situation Im in right now. (going through a seperation, moved in with my dad out in the country, no fast interwebs.) There is skybeam around here but to many trees, pretty much looking at building a 50 foot tower going to cost about 700 dollars lol just for internet.
> I play recon, and I only use the sks. X4 scope and get in and dirty with it. Pretty much consider myself a anti sniper. Drakeskull84 is my bf3 name.


My bro is in this situation and is thinking on trying that as he is stuck with satellite (worse upload speeds than dial-up lol). What king of ping do ya have on average?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think the camping increased due to the fact that there seems to be a lot more new players lately. I was just on a server and there had to be atleast 15-20 people that were 15 rank and lower.


Definitely agree. It's good (for the game)so I _try_ not to rage at them too badly. But each time I run by a guy hiding in that one bathtub in Donya Fortress *more than once* I just have to stop and ask "What the







are you doing in there, dude? There's no







'ing flag in there, man." Every time I'd run to or from A this same guy is in the bathtub. Crazy.

I don't like how a team'll be losing and so many of the guys just give up too. Few hundred tix left and they'll park a tank on the runway and bump the (our) jets as they take off; put C4 on the chopper; hit teammates with jeeps when they spawn. Trolling on the vanilla maps seems to have hit an all-time high here recently.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pingoat*
> 
> My bro is in this situation and is thinking on trying that as he is stuck with satellite (worse upload speeds than dial-up lol). What king of ping do ya have on average?


Your better off trying to steal wifi. get a router and an antenna booster. You can also make a home made one if your strapped for cash


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I felt the same way when I started playing BF3 (came from console CoD). I love campers though, they are easy fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> join up on teamspeak with crash and nvidia (fatjetdude) and the other guys that I played with on a daily basis.
> A great squad over TS completely changes the experience, even if the team your playing is loosing hardcore, and that one good sqaud has the potential to change the outcome of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I got tired of the campers too, so I just bum-rush w/ the p90/mp7 when I want fun, and when the server is actually competitive I'd use cover like its meant to be used with the AEK/M16.
> are you playing vanilla
> 
> speaking of the M16, did they fix the A4's horrible recoil yet? It's been my favorite gun in pretty much every other game and I hate it in Bf3 because it's less accurate than the A3 (ironically).


Yeah I will hop into teamspeak at some point







That certainly makes a diff, I usually play with my buddy who is one of those "this is war, supress fire over there so I can get thru!" but isn't actually good at the game haha. All effort tho for sure.

I am playing vanilla.. a friend gifted the game to me.. and I am now realizing that there are 2 $15 expansion packs.. already.. so free this game is not.


----------



## Nocturin

if your like me and got the game for free (intel retail edge FTW!) just get premium if your going to play for more than 100 hours, ea may be evil, but it still is good to support dice ect ect ect


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #6 Hilarious and Epic
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that #6 clip was was hardcore. Never even occurred to me to just drive a tank right in there.
> 
> When that guy cleared out with that PKP... We were discussing the LMG accuracy while crouched/moving here a few days ago.
> 79/35 ... 64/27
> It works. Decided to play some more CQB and I kept getting killed reloading because the server stayed full, absolute madness. Whipped out the LMG and proceeded to literally mow people down while running from flag to flag. If you crouch-walk the M240B is like a laser; the PKP is raw awesomeness.
Click to expand...

I'm going to have to try this, reloading kills me to much in CQ. You kill 1 or 2 in a spray, a 3rd or 4th guy pops out and kills you. I noticed a lot of the players have pretty equal K's on CQ also. like a 1:1 or so, even if you are particularly good, someone can just pop up behind and kill you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think the camping increased due to the fact that there seems to be a lot more new players lately. I was just on a server and there had to be atleast 15-20 people that were 15 rank and lower.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely agree. It's good (for the game)so I _try_ not to rage at them too badly. But each time I run by a guy hiding in that one bathtub in Donya Fortress *more than once* I just have to stop and ask "What the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you doing in there, dude? There's no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'ing flag in there, man." Every time I'd run to or from A this same guy is in the bathtub. Crazy.
> 
> I don't like how a team'll be losing and so many of the guys just give up too. Few hundred tix left and they'll park a tank on the runway and bump the (our) jets as they take off; put C4 on the chopper; hit teammates with jeeps when they spawn. Trolling on the vanilla maps seems to have hit an all-time high here recently.
Click to expand...

lol campers on CQ, that's lame. I think i have won almost every CQ game I have been in, mostly just running from Obj, to Obj. I never notice that many campers. Pretty sure the wild, rushing playstyle works well for CQ. Although it does pay to go slow around corners and watch all entrances carefully. Been killed to many times jump running to be shot midair when someone rounded a corner. I think I die the most from reloading though, there are just so many people to kill and not enough bullets to throw at them!

Camping is such a flawed idea, you might kill the unsuspecting once, or even twice when they come back for you, but odds are better that someone will come back and get you after they die unless you move. Prefiring will usually win out over camping. Even better if you can nade or noobtube them out of sight.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> if your like me and got the game for free (intel retail edge FTW!) just get premium if your going to play for more than 100 hours, ea may be evil, but it still is good to support dice ect ect ect


Hmm.. I was looking at that, I got it for free and I went to upgrade to premium and it's $50? That seems.. .silly.. how often are they releasing this DLC? Isnt' it just two $15 DLC's right now?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> Hmm.. I was looking at that, I got it for free and I went to upgrade to premium and it's $50? That seems.. .silly.. how often are they releasing this DLC? Isnt' it just two $15 DLC's right now?


4 new ones, 5 total

Karkland, CQ, Armored assault, something, and then Endgame, battlelog will have more details, they advertise it like crazy even for those that are already premium









Get the co-op done early so you can play with those weapons, the MP7 is a must! (IMHO)


----------



## james8

^there are 5 dlcs in store. 2 of which are already released. you also get other niceties such as a box cutter, some gun cammos, early DLC access, some lame videos, and a few useless gameguide.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^there are 5 dlcs in store. 2 of which are already released. you also get other niceties such as a *box cutter*, some gun cammos, early DLC access, some lame videos, and a few useless gameguide.


----------



## bigal1542

Sorta newb here, at least with snipers... If I am using the L96 for example, how much is the bullet drop? Like at certain distances? I haven't really been able to gauge it. Also, are snipers dead on accurate, or do they vary a decent bit at distance?


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

So yesterday I tried out the VAL since I've seen ppl literally snipe with it from 200 meters... holy crap is it a great weapon. I was support class and immediately by myself at Firestorm at C base I killed 12 ppl and a couple from over 100 meters. I was shocked. Then I got on a Tank and destroyed Heli with 3 ppl, it was awesome to bad I wasn't recording! I never do anything while I'm recording so lame...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sorta newb here, at least with snipers... If I am using the L96 for example, how much is the bullet drop? Like at certain distances? I haven't really been able to gauge it. Also, are snipers dead on accurate, or do they vary a decent bit at distance?


I don't think there is really a way to advise you here. Sniping and bullet drop are just learned by using the guns. Right now m98b and the JNG-90 have the fastest travelling bullets, and also shoot the flattest I believe at great distance (for sure the m98). They all handle a bit differently though, L96 shoots pretty flat and fast, also the SV98. I think the m40a5 shoots a bit slower and has a larger drop off at long range, but it has a little bit faster reload IIRC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> So yesterday I tried out the VAL since I've seen ppl literally snipe with it from 200 meters... holy crap is it a great weapon. I was support class and immediately by myself at Firestorm at C base I killed 12 ppl and a couple from over 100 meters. I was shocked. Then I got on a Tank and destroyed Heli with 3 ppl, it was awesome to bad I wasn't recording! I never do anything while I'm recording so lame...


lol, AS Val is pretty nice. One of those underestimated "pew pew" guns.

Hey Nocturin, its Karkand, not Karkland. No "L"







Unless you were making the joke about it being Back to Costco's Brand (Kirkland)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sorta newb here, at least with snipers... If I am using the L96 for example, how much is the bullet drop? Like at certain distances? I haven't really been able to gauge it. Also, are snipers dead on accurate, or do they vary a decent bit at distance?


There is no for sure way to tell. You just have to snipe a lot and you will learn where on your scope the bullet will be at 200, 300 meters, ect, and you will learn to range find to know what distance people are at. When I'm on a roll at sniping I probably account for the right bullet drop 9/10 times. Then again, I have over 2200 kills with m weapon of choice, the m98b. There is no such thing as a dead accurate sniper rifle in bf3. Lastly, if your are going to use the L96, I would recommend the m40a5. It feels (to me) like a more solid, faster, and more accurate gun.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks guys. Sounds good! I am only using the L96 because of the achievements







I don't really like the gun haha


----------



## Lord Venom

Using the L96 can take some getting used to but once you're good at it, you can kill a lot of people quite well.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Venom*
> 
> Using the L96 can take some getting used to but once you're good at it, you can kill a lot of people quite well.


Yep I can tell I am getting much much better, but I still have a LONG ways to go lol

I do really like this fact about BF3. Cod and other series haven't really left a skillcap with certain weapons but holy cow is it different here


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Yes I thought the AS Val was weak but nope, I was wrong very awesome weapon.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sorta newb here, at least with snipers... If I am using the L96 for example, how much is the bullet drop? Like at certain distances? I haven't really been able to gauge it. Also, are snipers dead on accurate, or do they vary a decent bit at distance?


They vary based on caliper and attachments. My fav is the QBU-88 because I can't get decent framerates with my athlon so I enjoy fast reload times (because I miss more with the bolt action). It shoots the straightest of all the semi-auto snipers. The L96 and M40 are my fav bolt actions, though I haven't tried much with the M98b. The L96 is very straight.


----------



## Frankrizzo

does it have a ammo upgrade? I am disappointed can only shoot 20 bullets per clip...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yes I thought the AS Val was weak but nope, I was wrong very awesome weapon.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> does it have a ammo upgrade? I am disappointed can only shoot 20 bullets per clip...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Yes I thought the AS Val was weak but nope, I was wrong very awesome weapon.
Click to expand...

Yep it has an extended mag attachment. Very necessary IMO


----------



## GoEz

close quarters has boosted my score per min to float between 550-600. it's awesome once you learn the maps, campers don't really become too much of an issue. i find it way more annoying on normal mode to be honest


----------



## JuliusCivilis

My spm went sky high with the double XP. It went up to 664, now with the double XP gone, it isnt even gooing down that much. Surprises me.Maybe it just takes a lot of time....


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> So yesterday I tried out the VAL since I've seen ppl literally snipe with it from 200 meters... holy crap is it a great weapon. I was support class and immediately by myself at Firestorm at C base I killed 12 ppl and a couple from over 100 meters..


I gotta try the VAL again. I've used a little but on CQ maps. What attachments are you using?


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> My spm went sky high with the double XP. It went up to 664, now with the double XP gone, it isnt even gooing down that much. Surprises me.Maybe it just takes a lot of time....


Well, it's kind of a weird situation. Because the double XP I believe brings your average up to where it should be, it just does it much faster. My SPM is ~522, however it's more or less around the 700 level when in games but due to my play time it takes a bit longer for it to actually reach that level. This happens to pretty much everyone since most of us start off at a pretty low level then progressively get better. Double XP just essentially doubles the speed at which it reaches your actual SPM.


----------



## Blackout621

my SPM hovers about ~640 these days. I got banned from a server for being good today for the first time







I went 15-1 being a helicopter gunner.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> my SPM hovers about ~640 these days. I got banned from a server for being good today for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went 15-1 being a helicopter gunner.


I had that happen once, I was like 42-2 as a gunner with an extremely good pilot friend of mine. This was before I was comfortable flying and always gunned.

On a side note; just had a game with Crash and we slaughtered them like no-bodies business. Not bad for me not having played any BF3 in ~2 weeks. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37863637/1/334024491/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> I had that happen once, I was like 42-2 as a gunner with an extremely good pilot friend of mine. This was before I was comfortable flying and always gunned.
> On a side note; just had a game with Crash and we slaughtered them like no-bodies business. Not bad for me not having played any BF3 in ~2 weeks. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/37863637/1/334024491/


Yeah that was a good game. You and tec-scilimit were ripping 'em a new one. If you get on tomorrow we can hop on TS3 and see how we do.

102/32 I must have gotten like 25-30 C4 kills in the game just before. It was crazy. The stairs on Scrap Metal that have that tunnel that goes on to the roof on the high side, I stood at the top and dropped 2 C4 bundles down at a time and detonated and man...the kill feed was going crazy, couldn't keep up. Wanted to get C4 as my top wep but couldn't do it--kept killing myself in panic situations


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sorta newb here, at least with snipers... If I am using the L96 for example, how much is the bullet drop? Like at certain distances? I haven't really been able to gauge it. Also, are snipers dead on accurate, or do they vary a decent bit at distance?


There's a _ballistic calculator_ made by *Aenonar* over at Symthic, you should try that!
The best way is to experiment (on an empty server) and "feel" the weapon (you have to play several frustrating matches).
For the assignment I reccomend you the aggressive recon style in a 32-48 ppl. Noshahr Canals DM


----------



## Mr.Pie

did you guys see the thread about BF4?








god damn you EA.
seriously
screw you

and your greedy paws.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1281802/mp1st-battlefield-4-confirmed/0_30


----------



## redalert

There are no bugs in BF3












Wow video got taken down


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I gotta try the VAL again. I've used a little but on CQ maps. What attachments are you using?


I just use the PKS 4 or the Holo now but either one is good and with Laser attachment... I'm beasting with it lol

Anyway, anyone play alot that would like to get together and play??


----------



## BradleyW

Does anyone know of a good FXAA profile for this game to give it a better overall look? Thank you.


----------



## leetmode

These are mine, works very well on my HP ZR30W
Quote:


> /*======================================================================================
> FXAA INJECTOR SETTINGS by OV3RCLK4 and Im Hit!
> ======================================================================================*/
> /*
> 
> FILTER SELECTION
> 
> */
> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
> #define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR
> #define USE_TONEMAP
> #define USE_POST_SHARPEN
> /*
> 
> FXAA SHADER
> 
> */
> // Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
> float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25; // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> /*
> 
> PRE_SHARPEN
> 
> */
> //For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
> bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable | 1 = Enable
> 
> // Set values to calculate the amount of AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
> #define Average 1.0
> #define CoefBlur 2
> 
> // Set values of the sharpening amount
> #define SharpenEdge 1.0
> #define Sharpen_val0 1.3
> /*
> 
> TECHNICOLOR
> 
> */
> #define TechniAmount 0.15 // 1.00 = Max
> #define TechniPower 4.5 // lower values = whitening
> 
> // lower values = stronger channel
> #define redNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> #define greenNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> #define blueNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> /*
> 
> TONEMAP
> 
> */
> #define Gamma 1.0
> #define Exposure 0.1
> #define Saturation 1.0 // use negative values for less saturation.
> #define BlueShift 0 // Higher = more blue in image.
> #define Bleach -0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
> #define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
> #define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
> /*
> 
> POST_SHARPEN
> 
> */
> // Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
> float Sharpen = 0.25;


----------



## Gib007

CQ made my SPM insane. I think mine's slightly above 2,000 at the moment...


----------



## BradleyW

Where do I paste the code? Is FXAA set to highest quality?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> These are mine, works very well on my HP ZR30W
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> /*======================================================================================
> FXAA INJECTOR SETTINGS by OV3RCLK4 and Im Hit!
> ======================================================================================*/
> /*
> 
> FILTER SELECTION
> 
> */
> #define USE_ANTI_ALIASING
> #define USE_PRE_SHARPEN
> #define USE_TECHNICOLOR
> #define USE_TONEMAP
> #define USE_POST_SHARPEN
> /*
> 
> FXAA SHADER
> 
> */
> // Set values to calculate the amount of Anti Aliasing applied
> float fxaaQualitySubpix = 0.25; // Default: 0.75 Raise to increase amount of blur
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThreshold = 0.154; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> float fxaaQualityEdgeThresholdMin = 0.0358; // Lower the value for more smoothing
> /*
> 
> PRE_SHARPEN
> 
> */
> //For higher precision in the calculation of contour, requires slightly more processing power
> bool highQualitySharpen = 1; //0 = Disable | 1 = Enable
> // Set values to calculate the amount of AA produced blur to consider for the sharpening pass
> #define Average 1.0
> #define CoefBlur 2
> // Set values of the sharpening amount
> #define SharpenEdge 1.0
> #define Sharpen_val0 1.3
> /*
> 
> TECHNICOLOR
> 
> */
> #define TechniAmount 0.15 // 1.00 = Max
> #define TechniPower 4.5 // lower values = whitening
> // lower values = stronger channel
> #define redNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> #define greenNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> #define blueNegativeAmount 1.0 // 1.00 = Max
> /*
> 
> TONEMAP
> 
> */
> #define Gamma 1.0
> #define Exposure 0.1
> #define Saturation 1.0 // use negative values for less saturation.
> #define BlueShift 0 // Higher = more blue in image.
> #define Bleach -0.05 // Bleach bypass, higher = stronger effect
> #define Defog 0.1 // Strength of Lens Colors.
> #define FogColor float4(0.04, 0.295, 0.11, 3.1) //Lens-style color filters for Blue, Red, Yellow, White.
> /*
> 
> POST_SHARPEN
> 
> */
> // Controls additional sharpening applied after previous processing. Strength should be max 0.25!
> float Sharpen = 0.25;
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Where do I paste the code? Is FXAA set to highest quality?


also can u give us an SS?


----------



## BradleyW

Here is what I have in my FXAA injector dx10/11 version.


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Here is what I have in my FXAA injector dx10/11 version.


hmmm I think I may have gotten confused with what you were asking for because my FXAA did not come with those files, it had these instead and the file that is marked in blue is the one that you modify, all those files should be in your bf3 folder under program files.


----------



## bigal1542

Wait what is this FXAA stuff you guys are talking about? In newb terms please


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait what is this FXAA stuff you guys are talking about? In newb terms please


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Hot dang that looks good. Are there easy instructions to follow for it? Like is it one install or tons of tweaking?

Also, how do I hover with the F35? I have seen a bunch of people do it


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hot dang that looks good. Are there easy instructions to follow for it? Like is it one install or tons of tweaking?
> Also, how do I hover with the F35? I have seen a bunch of people do it


I dont fly jets so I'm not sure and someone else can help you with the FXAA thing, I never messed around with that


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hot dang that looks good. Are there easy instructions to follow for it? Like is it one install or tons of tweaking?
> Also, how do I hover with the F35? I have seen a bunch of people do it


You just slow it down, default key is S I think.


----------



## Blackout621

Is Battlefield 2: Complete Edition worth $10 now?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hot dang that looks good. Are there easy instructions to follow for it? Like is it one install or tons of tweaking?
> Also, how do I hover with the F35? I have seen a bunch of people do it


hold S (default for slowing down in the jet)

practice with moving though because if you overcompensate you could fall backwards and crash


----------



## bigal1542

So this FXAA injection thing... for anyone that uses it... What does it do? How easy is it to set it up?


----------



## Frankrizzo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rRShrew3zU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSZYfXnFoWM


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rRShrew3zU
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSZYfXnFoWM


So it's essentially just a texture pack?

Is it bannable?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So it's essentially just a texture pack?
> Is it bannable?


No. Even the guys from EvenBalance (PunkButser) use it. I've used it since BF3 was released.


----------



## Frankrizzo

having a hard time seeing the difference. Its just makes it more graphic?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Also, how do I hover with the F35? I have seen a bunch of people do it


Hold S and Shift to hover and go up in the air.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> having a hard time seeing the difference. Its just makes it more graphic?


Same here.


----------



## bigal1542

I think this is the guy who makes it. Here is an image of what the differences are I think:
http://www.itsmods.com/forum/Thread-Release-FXAA-Injector-Battlefield-3-Best-Settings-Update-danoc1-v1-3-Beta.html


----------



## BradleyW

Which is the best FXAA profile then?


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Which is the best FXAA profile then?


Wondering the same.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wondering the same.











I will do some searching.

Edit: This looks alright.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kg8TYrD-Eh8&feature=related


----------



## pc-illiterate

anyone on ps3 wanna play with my almost can play butt, please add me No0b_Sh0t on pc and CaptStupid on ps3


----------



## snoball

Also for those asking for FXAA, I will update this post with some screenshots and my settings. A couple people here love the one I use.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks!


----------



## snoball

Pics


Spoiler: CLICK ME







































More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/9510#post_17542568

PM me if you want the code.


----------



## BradleyW

On that link, can you see the images "Offline" is using? Is he using the exact same FXAA as you? Check his code.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Pics
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CLICK ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More here: http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/9510#post_17542568
> PM me if you want the code.


Well that looks pretty solid! What exactly does it do though? Does it change the graphics or just the coloring? I really don't know anything about it









Thanks!


----------



## qcktthfm1

I would like to ask *ASUS Rog Xonar Phoebus* user. Does the latest driver (Beta Version 7.0.1.20) fix BF3 issue?
I might want to buy one. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BradleyW

Just hoping somebody could help me on Battlefield 3 please?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1282412/bf3-lag-issue
Thank you.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Anyone notice the hackers were out at full force. Not sure why they like Sunday's so much. Seems like most come from brazil and like the metro map.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> did you guys see the thread about BF4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god damn you EA.
> seriously
> screw you
> and your greedy paws.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1281802/mp1st-battlefield-4-confirmed/0_30


Origin team is in big trouble. This is not the first time leaking out coming games, this will costs the company a lot of damages due:

1. BF4 already?!?
2. BF3 is just out not long ago... we paid so much including all the premium.
3. When BF4 lands. No I'm not going to spend anymore, I will be milked and BF5 will be around the corner.

(I know the pattern of BF MoH BF MoH) but still... many feel wasted if BF4 comes too fast. Gaming is not a fashion, EA!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Origin team is in big trouble. This is not the first time leaking out coming games, this will costs the company a lot of damages due:
> 1. BF4 already?!?
> 2. BF3 is just out not long ago... we paid so much including all the premium.
> 3. When BF4 lands. No I'm not going to spend anymore, I will be milked and BF5 will be around the corner.
> (I know the pattern of BF MoH BF MoH) but still... many feel wasted if BF4 comes too fast. Gaming is not a fashion, EA!


Just because they say you will get access to the beta doesn't mean the beta is coming out soon.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> I would like to ask *ASUS Rog Xonar Phoebus* user. Does the latest driver (Beta Version 7.0.1.20) fix BF3 issue?
> I might want to buy one. Thank you in advance.


yes i believe i read in a hardware review article that it does.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> yes i believe i read in a hardware review article that it does.


What bf3 issue? The after revive spawn screen bug?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> yes i believe i read in a hardware review article that it does.


stupid iPhone double post


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> What bf3 issue? The after revive spawn screen bug?


How would a sound card driver fix that


----------



## ruarcs30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Triple Buffering is enabled by default in the Frostbite 2 engine... and btw, it's actually quite the contrary mate, if you're using Adaptive V-Sync, it's better to *disable it*, since Triple Buffering's whole point is to reduce some of the performance hit when the framerate dips below the monitors Hz, and that's when VSync gets disabled by the driver (if Adaptive VSync is enabled), it doesn't make sense.
> Plus Triple Buffering adds some input lag.


Hum... Then how come it works on my computer? I tried all options and compared them, and it is adaptive vsync witch gives me best playing experience... And im using tripple buffering as well...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruarcs30*
> 
> Hum... Then how come it works on my computer? I tried all options and compared them, and it is adaptive vsync witch gives me best playing experience... And im using tripple buffering as well...


fill out your sig rig


----------



## bigal1542

Hey, a few of us were still wondering what FXAA injection to use. What one is best? Also, how do we do it?

Thanks!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Sorry thought you were talking about fxaa injector. Still debating installing it. Is it just more pleasing to your eyes? It wouldn't help with game play correct?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey, a few of us were still wondering what FXAA injection to use. What one is best? Also, how do we do it?
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Sorry thought you were talking about fxaa injector. Still debating installing it. Is it just more pleasing to your eyes? It wouldn't help with game play correct?


It's personal taste, you can have very nice sky/trees/outside at the cost of too much blues in places like Ticket Hall and Alleyway (just my opinion). I'm still using This One, I generally try to avoid playing Metro much anyway


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Hold S and Shift to hover and go up in the air.


Reverse thrust. Never thought of it. I think I do it with out knowledge though.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> It's personal taste, you can have very nice sky/trees/outside at the cost of too much blues in places like Ticket Hall and Alleyway (just my opinion). I'm still using This One, I generally try to avoid playing Metro much anyway


Sounds good. Thanks for the reply +rep. Are the different versions any different or really the same thing?

Also, what settings should I change if I use it? Especially the ones in the nVidia control panel. This guy posted his settings and they look good. Should I just use his? He posts the settings later.


----------



## Mals

So I sort of have solved my steady scope and commo rose/spot being unbindable together. 4x scope on the SV98 with straight action bolt = god mode.


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## leetmode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Sounds good. Thanks for the reply +rep. Are the different versions any different or really the same thing?
> Also, what settings should I change if I use it? Especially the ones in the nVidia control panel. This guy posted his settings and they look good. Should I just use his? He posts the settings later.


I'm no expert in this by any means but this is what I've gathered so far...

They all do the same thing, they're just different settings for color intensities and sharpness in textures. There really is no "best" setting since it all depends on your monitor and how it is calibrated IMO. (I've tried the same settings on different screens and have gotten different intensities in color and contrast)

You have to download that zip which contains these files and install them in your BF3 folder under program files.


All the settings are found in the highlighted file and you can edit them yourself if you want. I wasn't happy with any of the versions that are found on the web since they all looked either way too blue, way too dark due to too much contrast, or way too sharp. (I have an HP ZR30w which already comes calibrated for blues and contrast)

You can use google to find out more details on editing those files and you'll have to do a lot of testing to get it absolutely perfect if you're anal about it like I am. I'll help you get started with a few good links if you are really interested in changing those settings for something that's better suited for you.

This is good.

This has more details I guess and also recommends...
Quote:


> Note: Make sure your in-game brightness slider is right in the middle, and make sure you are not using any Digital Vibrance in the Nvidia control panel.


This one helped me out the most for customizing the settings.

This thread has a lot of info but it's all in German.


----------



## BulletSponge

I have noticed that more and more people are exploiting the Scrapmetal map glitch. See the spawn beacon?


----------



## Joneszilla

Just installed the FXAA injector with *snoball's* settings (thanks). Love the way it looks! Can't wait to play later today.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Just installed the FXAA injector with *snoball's* settings (thanks). Love the way it looks! Can't wait to play later today.


.








Glad you like it. My soldier is llabons I think. I'll gladly play a game or two with you provided my game doesn't glitch out. I need to reinstall Windows to fix some issues but I just don't feel like it







.

You can also contact me on Steam, vakama11.

PS: I have ALL DLC for BF3.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have noticed that more and more people are exploiting the Scrapmetal map glitch. See the spawn beacon?http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/961097/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw that for the first time yesterday. I was all the way downstairs getting shot right after spawning and couldn't see anyone...it was a guy shooting down thru the back skylight; then a sniper was on the crashed heli rotor blades; then guys were in back (of the glitch) just raining nades on that upper flag area. That map is absolute madness with 64 players on it. But I love it







Scrap Metal and Op 925 are my favorite CQB maps. Donya Fortress is okay but, Ziba Tower is too small imo.

Also, the "HD" destruction







actually kinda caught my eye by chance yesterday: I was banged up by the B (?) flag on Donya, the one under the mezzanine, so I went prone on a med kit and guys were shooting at us from the passage coming up from the pool thing...and I just noticed the pillars crumbling into pieces slowly. Maybe me go "Hmm!" for an instant before I died an ultra-violent death after being shot from like 5 different directions all at once.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leetmode*
> 
> I'm no expert in this by any means but this is what I've gathered so far...
> They all do the same thing, they're just different settings for color intensities and sharpness in textures. There really is no "best" setting since it all depends on your monitor and how it is calibrated IMO. (I've tried the same settings on different screens and have gotten different intensities in color and contrast)
> You have to download that zip which contains these files and install them in your BF3 folder under program files.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the settings are found in the highlighted file and you can edit them yourself if you want. I wasn't happy with any of the versions that are found on the web since they all looked either way too blue, way too dark due to too much contrast, or way too sharp. (I have an HP ZR30w which already comes calibrated for blues and contrast)
> You can use google to find out more details on editing those files and you'll have to do a lot of testing to get it absolutely perfect if you're anal about it like I am. I'll help you get started with a few good links if you are really interested in changing those settings for something that's better suited for you.
> This is good.
> This has more details I guess and also recommends...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Make sure your in-game brightness slider is right in the middle, and make sure you are not using any Digital Vibrance in the Nvidia control panel.
> 
> 
> 
> This one helped me out the most for customizing the settings.
> This thread has a lot of info but it's all in German.
Click to expand...

That helps a ton! Thank you so much. +rep

Just curious, are all options done with the same "injector" like is it the same files added, but the only differences are the settings? Like does it matter where I get the injector from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. My soldier is llabons I think. I'll gladly play a game or two with you provided my game doesn't glitch out. I need to reinstall Windows to fix some issues but I just don't feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You can also contact me on Steam, vakama11.
> PS: I have ALL DLC for BF3.


Snoball, since your settings look solid, mind sharing them?









Sorta going off my question above... will you be giving me the settings or the injector? I am a little confused on where to draw the line between the two


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Do the injector setting give a boost on fps???


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Do the injector setting give a boost on fps???


From what I understand, it only hurts your FPS a little, but much less of an impact when compared to standard FXAA... I think


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Do the injector setting give a boost on fps???


Not sure. I never ran FRAPS or Afterburner to see my fps. I was running on ultra before I installed FXAA and now I am running on ultra with the Post AA turned off, I dont notice a difference in the fps.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> Not sure. I never ran FRAPS or Afterburner to see my fps. I was running on ultra before I installed FXAA and now I am running on ultra with the Post AA turned off, I dont notice a difference in the fps.


Hey whats up man! Sorry about yesterday my internet was disconnecting me!!







Okay I'll try it out to see how it runs on mine later today!


----------



## Faster_is_better

That AK 74M is a beast, super accurate even when full auto. Pretty sure I just run it with the HB, maybe bipod? It has a little bit slower rate of fire, and is extremely manageable. I think it handles even better than the M16, easier to keep on target at least. Not that the M16 is hard, but the AK seems even better. Of course the slower rate of fire makes it a bit of a loser in any close quarters fighting, but mid to long range it is exceptional.

Also finally got to try the JNG. I usually play on a Bolt and Knife only server which is a lot of close quarters, with some medium range thrown in. I'm not sure I like the JNG for the real CQ stuff on Noshar, the M40a5 which was my previous goto seems to have the best reload speed but I'm not sure. Not really used to the JNG but it did pretty well. It was funny running it with iron sights for so long, the map went to Kharg island and some enemies were getting on the warehouse. I managed to pick off a guy at the very top when I was at the far back of the map using just the Irons. All I could see was his head which was probably about 4 pixels on the screen, the iron sight dot on the gun was actually larger than his head







Got him on the 3rd hasty shot, he probably didn't like that much if he even noticed haha.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like it. My soldier is llabons I think. I'll gladly play a game or two with you provided my game doesn't glitch out. I need to reinstall Windows to fix some issues but I just don't feel like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> You can also contact me on Steam, vakama11.
> PS: I have ALL DLC for BF3.


Added you on bf3, not seeing a vakama11 on steam, try to add me, same as my ocn name: joneszilla


----------



## bigal1542

Looking at getting a joystick for flying. You guys have any recommendations? Is it better than a mouse?


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Looking at getting a joystick for flying. You guys have any recommendations? Is it better than a mouse?


You use the mouse at the moment?
Let go of it and use the keyboard entirely (arrow keys and WASD) - you'll improve once you get used to it, it's much more responsive. As for joystick choices, any decent Thrustmaster one with throttle and twist rudder control will do as fighter jets in BF3 have very little controls and not much realism at all anyway!








I have one such joystick that cost me £18 and that was with 12 buttons on it too. I don't really use it though. It has been in a suitcase the past two years.

*EDIT:* This is the one I have:
http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/5889705/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Stick-X-PC-Joystick/Product.html?searchstring=thrustmaster+joystick&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search
A bit more expensive now it seems but not much!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That AK 74M is a beast, super accurate even when full auto. Pretty sure I just run it with the HB, maybe bipod? It has a little bit slower rate of fire, and is extremely manageable. I think it handles even better than the M16, easier to keep on target at least. Not that the M16 is hard, but the AK seems even better. Of course the slower rate of fire makes it a bit of a loser in any close quarters fighting, but mid to long range it is exceptional.
> Also finally got to try the JNG. I usually play on a Bolt and Knife only server which is a lot of close quarters, with some medium range thrown in. I'm not sure I like the JNG for the real CQ stuff on Noshar, the M40a5 which was my previous goto seems to have the best reload speed but I'm not sure. Not really used to the JNG but it did pretty well. It was funny running it with iron sights for so long, the map went to Kharg island and some enemies were getting on the warehouse. I managed to pick off a guy at the very top when I was at the far back of the map using just the Irons. All I could see was his head which was probably about 4 pixels on the screen, the iron sight dot on the gun was actually larger than his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got him on the 3rd hasty shot, he probably didn't like that much if he even noticed haha.


That was my favorite gun (along with the L85) right after the big patch, when you needed a super accurate gun to shoot through suppression, but now that they toned down the suppression and I've gotten more used to it, the AEK just owns too much to use anything else except on maps where I know I will be a lot range constantly. The AEK is tough to master, especially at medium-long range, but once you do, it is a beast. I'm surprised everyone is crying about the M16 and not the AEK, I guess it will probably be the next weapon that gets nerfed because all the little crybabies in the game want every gun to be exactly the same.


----------



## BradleyW

Can somebody help me? I am at my witts end trying to solve this. I was playing Bf3 max out, vsync on with no issues. All of a sudden, today I have bad mouse stutter with vsync. To fix it, I either have to disable CF or disable Vsync. I can't have both. Nothing changed with my PC so I don't understand why the issue is happening. I've even reformatted the PC but still having issues.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can somebody help me? I am at my witts end trying to solve this. I was playing Bf3 max out, vsync on with no issues. All of a sudden, today I have bad mouse stutter with vsync. To fix it, I either have to disable CF or disable Vsync. I can't have both. Nothing changed with my PC so I don't understand why the issue is happening. I've even reformatted the PC but still having issues.


I hate to say this but.. never ever play with Vsync?







That is my opinion.. but it causes massive input delays. You may also want to try rolling back drivers. It is interesting that it goes away with disabling crossfire or disabling vsync. Nvidia was having driver issues with microstuttering with vsync on with the 6xx cards but they fixed it with a driver fix. Maybe that is the same thing.

Turn off Vsync is my suggestion, that ish makes you a much worse player, mouse input is awful because of it.

Do you have a 120 hz monitor? if you do, never have vsync on =D


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> You use the mouse at the moment?
> Let go of it and use the keyboard entirely (arrow keys and WASD) - you'll improve once you get used to it, it's much more responsive. As for joystick choices, any decent Thrustmaster one with throttle and twist rudder control will do as fighter jets in BF3 have very little controls and not much realism at all anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one such joystick that cost me £18 and that was with 12 buttons on it too. I don't really use it though. It has been in a suitcase the past two years.
> *EDIT:* This is the one I have:
> http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/5889705/Thrustmaster-T-Flight-Stick-X-PC-Joystick/Product.html?searchstring=thrustmaster+joystick&searchsource=0&searchtype=allproducts&urlrefer=search
> A bit more expensive now it seems but not much!


Just making sure... you are saying the keyboard is better than a joystick for flying? I hadn't heard that, but if you believe it, I will definitely try it out next time I play. I am using a mouse now and I just can't get the hang of it lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I hate to say this but.. never ever play with Vsync?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion.. but it causes massive input delays. You may also want to try rolling back drivers. It is interesting that it goes away with disabling crossfire or disabling vsync. Nvidia was having driver issues with microstuttering with vsync on with the 6xx cards but they fixed it with a driver fix. Maybe that is the same thing.
> Turn off Vsync is my suggestion, that ish makes you a much worse player, mouse input is awful because of it.
> Do you have a 120 hz monitor? if you do, never have vsync on =D


Wait, so should anyone have vsync on ever for BF3? I do now but if I will get benefits with it off, I will turn it off. I just assumed on would be better


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I hate to say this but.. never ever play with Vsync?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion.. but it causes massive input delays. You may also want to try rolling back drivers. It is interesting that it goes away with disabling crossfire or disabling vsync. Nvidia was having driver issues with microstuttering with vsync on with the 6xx cards but they fixed it with a driver fix. Maybe that is the same thing.
> Turn off Vsync is my suggestion, that ish makes you a much worse player, mouse input is awful because of it.
> Do you have a 120 hz monitor? if you do, never have vsync on =D


I prefer Vsync and CF on together. I had no issues until now so it does not make sence.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That AK 74M is a beast, super accurate even when full auto. Pretty sure I just run it with the HB, maybe bipod? It has a little bit slower rate of fire, and is extremely manageable. I think it handles even better than the M16, easier to keep on target at least. Not that the M16 is hard, but the AK seems even better. Of course the slower rate of fire makes it a bit of a loser in any close quarters fighting, but mid to long range it is exceptional.
> Also finally got to try the JNG. I usually play on a Bolt and Knife only server which is a lot of close quarters, with some medium range thrown in. I'm not sure I like the JNG for the real CQ stuff on Noshar, the M40a5 which was my previous goto seems to have the best reload speed but I'm not sure. Not really used to the JNG but it did pretty well. It was funny running it with iron sights for so long, the map went to Kharg island and some enemies were getting on the warehouse. I managed to pick off a guy at the very top when I was at the far back of the map using just the Irons. All I could see was his head which was probably about 4 pixels on the screen, the iron sight dot on the gun was actually larger than his head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got him on the 3rd hasty shot, he probably didn't like that much if he even noticed haha.
> 
> 
> 
> That was my favorite gun (along with the L85) right after the big patch, when you needed a super accurate gun to shoot through suppression, but now that they toned down the suppression and I've gotten more used to it, the AEK just owns too much to use anything else except on maps where I know I will be a lot range constantly. The AEK is tough to master, especially at medium-long range, but once you do, it is a beast. I'm surprised everyone is crying about the M16 and not the AEK, I guess it will probably be the next weapon that gets nerfed because all the little crybabies in the game want every gun to be exactly the same.
Click to expand...

Oh yea, AEK is quite good too. It just runs out of ammo so quick and reloads take forever. I do like to use it occasionally though. I'll hop between different guns depending on situation/mood. I guess a while back it was supposedly pretty hard to control, but ever since I've used it, it seemed pretty manageable. The ROF is amazing and can tear up people though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Just making sure... you are saying the keyboard is better than a joystick for flying? I hadn't heard that, but if you believe it, I will definitely try it out next time I play. I am using a mouse now and I just can't get the hang of it lol.
> Wait, so should anyone have vsync on ever for BF3? I do now but if I will get benefits with it off, I will turn it off. I just assumed on would be better


Keyboard is definitely best once you get the hang of it, a joystick is easier to use and more fun though. The reason is because with a joystick it takes time to move it from 1 side to the other to turn, with a keyboard you can instantly let go of 1 button with 1 finger and press another button to turn the other way at the same time.
Use WASD for pitch up/down and rotate left/right, and your mouse for small yaw and pitch adjustments, space/alt for speed up/slow down or whatever you want.

I suck at flying, but this knowledge came from a really good jet pilot, and it did help me become less bad.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Who ever here told me about united noobs server i wish you didn't. The hackers come in regularly and take the server over. Its pathetic the admins only ban from PB or ScreenShots. With the amount of hacks out there in BF3 you would think they would monitor it a little more carefully. I know if I owned a server i wouldn't let people blatantly cheat on my server and cause the server to empty because of it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Keyboard is definitely best once you get the hang of it, a joystick is easier to use and more fun though. The reason is because with a joystick it takes time to move it from 1 side to the other to turn, with a keyboard you can instantly let go of 1 button with 1 finger and press another button to turn the other way at the same time.
> Use WASD for pitch up/down and rotate left/right, and your mouse for small yaw and pitch adjustments, space/alt for speed up/slow down or whatever you want.
> I suck at flying, but this knowledge came from a really good jet pilot, and it did help me become less bad.


I think it depends on style. I could, in my hay day, do just as well as terrabyte flying. I with the mouse; him with the kb.


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninjaturtletavo*
> 
> Hey whats up man! Sorry about yesterday my internet was disconnecting me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I'll try it out to see how it runs on mine later today!


No prob. I was on today for a while. Working alot over the next 4 days, so i will be back on again over the weekend.


----------



## cruisx

Quick Question, does buying premium give you more servers? Im trying to get back in to bf3 but im seeing like 2 servers with 40/64 ppl..........


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cruisx*
> 
> Quick Question, does buying premium give you more servers? Im trying to get back in to bf3 but im seeing like 2 servers with 40/64 ppl..........


it does give you a little more server with the new maps. But you should be see hundreds of servers. try changing your filters.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Looking at getting a joystick for flying. You guys have any recommendations? Is it better than a mouse?


For flying the chopper a keyboard and mouse is the way to go, flying a jet with keyboard and mouse is a little harder but can be done.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> For flying the chopper a keyboard and mouse is the way to go, flying a jet with keyboard and mouse is a little harder but can be done.


I agree, helicopters are pretty manageable with a kb/mouse, been trying to get the hang of the jets but I guess I haven't found my technique yet. May need to try a different config as one guy said


----------



## BradleyW

Any other idea on the mouse vsync stutter?


----------



## Gib007

The concept of using the mouse for flying in BF games doesn't sink in for me though!








I've been letting go of the mouse and solely using the keyboard since the days of Codename Eagle and then BF1942. It really is much easier than using the mouse for me. I like joysticks, but I can't be bothered with it in BF3. Not to sound big-headed but I'm really good at flying jets in BF3 including dog-fighting, and I do all the magic with a keyboard (arrow keys and WASD are all used). I can see a joystick being more fun for the whole thing, though. I might give it a go.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any other idea on the mouse vsync stutter?


Have you tried other FPS limiting sofware, I am now using the newest MSI afterburner which has an FPS limiter on it. Works great! Another program you could use is Bandicam. The only drawback with that one for me is that I have to reset the FPS limit each map again.

Edit: Wow I was fiddling around today and got mouse lags too. MSI didnt solve the prob but Bandicam did!


----------



## kcuestag

Clan war on ESL league we had on Sunday:




I know it's in spanish, but I hope you still like it.


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Can somebody help me? I am at my witts end trying to solve this. I was playing Bf3 max out, vsync on with no issues. All of a sudden, today I have bad mouse stutter with vsync. To fix it, I either have to disable CF or disable Vsync. I can't have both. Nothing changed with my PC so I don't understand why the issue is happening. I've even reformatted the PC but still having issues.


I have the feeling that you have to try different settings for the _Flip Queue_ using RadeonPro, just create a profile for BF3 and try using a value of 1 or 0.

The flip queue size for ATI is similar for max frames to render ahead for Nvidia, for me it helped a lot lowering it's value and disabling triple buffering via _renderdevice.triplebufferingenable 0_ and using the built in frame limiter _gametime.maxvariablefps 58_. Just try it


----------



## (sic)

I really love using the "ui.drawenable 0" command to give me a clean screen, but I don't like how it hides the deployment screen too. Yes I can just press "enter" to join the game, but I would have to enable the command to change weapon, etc... Is there a way around this?


----------



## Krazee

Umm Battlefield 4 anyone?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Clan war on ESL league we had on Sunday:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's in spanish, but I hope you still like it.


Pretty good match.









________________________________________________________________________________________________

EDIT: @Krazee : I'm not ruling it out ....
* Lead designer of the "too linear SP" is gone
* They've had a chance to see what FB 2 is actually capable of across all platforms
* Next gen consoles could (possibly) be finalized before it actually gets released
* Millions of gamers across all platforms have moaned and groaned what they don't like about BF3 in the Forums to DICE

You never know, a finalized BF4 might actually surpass BF3. Definitely be watching it. But definitely not pre-ordering or buying at release unless it turns out to be some immense change from BF3. I, personally, am quite happy with Bf3.


----------



## theturbofd

I tweeted a request to battlefield about adding more pistols and this is what I got

@theturbofd What other pistols would you love to see? ^JL

@Battlefield Sig P226, XD9, HK .45, and XDM would all be good choices

Any others I should have thought of?


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any other idea on the mouse vsync stutter?


I like the Flip Que size Suggestion, try setting that to anywhere between 0-3. See if that makes a difference. Otherwise.. I am so confused as to why people play with Vsync. It gimps your ability to aim correctly. I'm super confused as to how people don't see that.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I like the Flip Que size Suggestion, try setting that to anywhere between 0-3. See if that makes a difference. Otherwise.. I am so confused as to why people play with Vsync. It gimps your ability to aim correctly. I'm super confused as to how people don't see that.


Because the smoothness you get when playing with VSync turned on is unparalleled.

I got used to the input "lag" really quickly, rockin' a ~620 SPM (I'm not a premium member, so no double XP for me) and ~2.20 K/D ratio







.


----------



## Krazee

You get access to the beta for BF4 if u pre-order the new Medal of Honor Special Edition


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Because the smoothness you get when playing with VSync turned on is unparalleled.
> I got used to the input "lag" really quickly, rockin' a ~620 SPM (I'm not a premium member, so no double XP for me) and ~2.20 K/D ratio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hrm... so you don't mind that when you move your mouse it doesn't move right away? Seems kind of ridiculous to me. At 120 hz the smoothness is perfect


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I tweeted a request to battlefield about adding more pistols and this is what I got
> @theturbofd What other pistols would you love to see? ^JL
> @Battlefield Sig P226, XD9, HK .45, and XDM would all be good choices
> Any others I should have thought of?


Don't know much about hand guns but what about the Glock?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Don't know much about hand guns but what about the Glock?


Don't they use the same Glock in Law and Order Criminal Intent?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Don't know much about hand guns but what about the Glock?


G17C and G18...


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You never know, a finalized BF4 might actually surpass BF3. Definitely be watching it. But definitely not pre-ordering or buying at release unless it turns out to be some immense change from BF3. I, personally, am quite happy with Bf3.


Definitely, BF3 is so much fun as is. This game jus needs updates,the engine everything is perfect for now. Hope when BF4 comes out it's not like MW3 (SSDD)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?5reop4


----------



## Frankrizzo

Glock 34 with a GTL 22 attachment featuring a dimmable xenon white light and a red laser

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock

On the subject of gun's what your fav for each class?

I prefer the

F2000, M16A4, L85A2, AN94, AUG
M60E4,
SCW-R, MTAR, A91, SCAR-L M4A1
SAIGE 12k ( Sorry not much of a sniper) It can be fun if you get high enough and find a good spot but i feel useless to my team.
93AR, .44 Scoped


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Glock 34 with a GTL 22 attachment featuring a dimmable xenon white light and a red laser
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock
> On the subject of gun's what your fav for each class?
> I prefer the
> F2000, M16A4, L85A2, AN94, AUG
> M60E4,
> SCW-R, MTAR, A91, SCAR-L M4A1
> SAIGE 12k ( Sorry not much of a sniper) It can be fun if you get high enough and find a good spot but i feel useless to my team.
> 93AR, .44 Scoped


- M16A3
- M4A1
- Dont like LMG's.
- L96
- 93AR


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I tweeted a request to battlefield about adding more pistols and this is what I got
> @theturbofd What other pistols would you love to see? ^JL
> @Battlefield Sig P226, XD9, HK .45, and XDM would all be good choices
> Any others I should have thought of?


Desert Eagle .50


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Desert Eagle .50


Yes.


----------



## BradleyW

If anybody is experiencing mouse issues or stuttering, try using an FOV of 84 or under. Just a little tip for you all.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mals*
> 
> I like the Flip Que size Suggestion, try setting that to anywhere between 0-3. See if that makes a difference. Otherwise.. I am so confused as to why people play with Vsync. It gimps your ability to aim correctly. I'm super confused as to how people don't see that.


I notice no mouse lag at all with v-sync. Without it, the game is unplayable.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Taurus 24/7
Ruger P89
Walther P99
CZ 75
Sig 220
SIG P226
Beretta 92
Browning Hi-Power
EAA Witness


----------



## Caz

Haven't been on here in a while. But I just got back to playing BF3 a lot after not playing games for a few months.

I really like playing HC CQ, or HC in general...usually 16-32 man games, hit me up. Thacaz


----------



## abusori

This is what my user.cfg looks like:

Code:



Code:


RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 59

And I have vsync turned on in-game.

Runs like a friggin' dream with no tearing or noticeable input lag, for me.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusori*
> 
> This is what my user.cfg looks like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 59
> 
> And I have vsync turned on in-game.
> Runs like a friggin' dream with no tearing or noticeable input lag, for me.


Render.DrawFps 1 // If set to 1 shows FPS meter on screen
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0 // enables DX10 for performance boost
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0 // Fixes input lag
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0 // Don't defer operations relating to Frostbite csPath() calls.
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256 // Fixes some issues with corrupted/sawtooth shadows.
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0 // Fixes the common causes of mouse jittering issues.
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks for posting these lines of codes. Rep to both of you.
I have an issue, my FOV does not change no matter what setting I use. It is always clearly on 70 even though the game says 90.
Can I force the FOV some other way?


----------



## Gib007

I'm guessing BF4 beta will be out around the time when Premium content for BF3 is finished ("End Game" DLC is released). A couple of months after, hello BF4!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'm guessing BF4 beta will be out around the time when Premium content for BF3 is finished ("End Game" DLC is released). A couple of months after, hello BF4!


heh by that time they'll of gotten most of the wrinkles ironed out!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I'm guessing BF4 beta will be out around the time when Premium content for BF3 is finished ("End Game" DLC is released). A couple of months after, hello BF4!


Tweet from Battlefield:
Quote:


> Battlefield ‏@Battlefield
> We've been getting a lot of questions about when #BF4 will be released. We're not setting a date yet, but *the Beta is in Fall 2013.*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Tweet from Battlefield:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield ‏@Battlefield
> We've been getting a lot of questions about when #BF4 will be released. We're not setting a date yet, but *the Beta is in Fall 2013.*
Click to expand...

That's not terrible. Then the game will be released about the same time that bf3 was.


----------



## Krazee

I wonder if they will have an Alpha and then a Beta like last time. I liked getting invited to both


----------



## BradleyW

If I set FOV to 90, It does not apply?
Does anybody know of this issue or have a fix?
Thank you guy's.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Armored Kill Official trailer going out tomorrow.

Nice.

Source: https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/225648718114861058

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abusori*
> 
> This is what my user.cfg looks like:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 0
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 59
> 
> And I have vsync turned on in-game.
> Runs like a friggin' dream with no tearing or noticeable input lag, for me.


What's the reasoning behind limiting your framerate to 59 with VSync enabled? I'm really curious...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Render.DrawFps 1 // If set to 1 shows FPS meter on screen
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0 // enables DX10 for performance boost
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0 // Fixes input lag
> *WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0* // Don't defer operations relating to Frostbite csPath() calls.
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256 // Fixes some issues with corrupted/sawtooth shadows.
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0 // Fixes the common causes of mouse jittering issues.
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0


That's a big no-no according to repi, setting that command to 0 disables the compute shader lighting path, which will reduce performance in heavily lit scenes.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> If I set FOV to 90, It does not apply?
> Does anybody know of this issue or have a fix?
> Thank you guy's.


you should restart the game or wait for another round to take the effect..


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> you should restart the game or wait for another round to take the effect..


Works instantly with me!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> you should restart the game or wait for another round to take the effect..


I have done, but for some reason it won't apply. It says 90, but I'm still on 70. Although options menu says I'm on 90.
I even tried the battlefield 3 editor and set my FOV to 90 and even a 100 but it has no effect .


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Armored Kill Official trailer going out tomorrow.
> Nice.
> Source: https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/225648718114861058
> EDIT:
> What's the reasoning behind limiting your framerate to 59 with VSync enabled? I'm really curious...
> That's a big no-no according to repi, setting that command to 0 disables the compute shader lighting path, which will reduce performance in heavily lit scenes.


WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0 ; removed the high end light render that give a huge
performance hit for very little in visual quality


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0 ; removed the high end light render that give a huge
> performance hit for very little in visual quality


https://twitter.com/repi/status/225264566035169280


----------



## bigal1542

I am getting pretty bad texture flickering. I am using my sig rig. I currently have all settings at their max and have reinstalled BF3 without the FXAA injector while I solve the problem. I am on the newest nVidia drivers as well. Another problem I have noticed is that if I have vsync on, every second during gameplay there is a quick freeze. Are these problems related?

Thanks


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That's not terrible. Then the game will be released about the same time that bf3 was.


Yeah. Doesn't look too bad. What is that, 2 years between BETAs?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I wonder if they will have an Alpha and then a Beta like last time. I liked getting invited to both


Didn't get into the BF3 Alpha.

I know the BETA was hilarious at times with some of the bugs


----------



## BradleyW

*70 FOV*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*90 FOV*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






It won't change? (Yes I restarted the game after making changes and applying them)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *70 FOV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *90 FOV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't change? (Yes I restarted the game after making changes and applying them)


It noticed no difference when I messed with it either. I think it's kinda pointless.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> It noticed no difference when I messed with it either. I think it's kinda pointless.


I did see a difference but after revisiting the game, the feature does not seem to work.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> *70 FOV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *90 FOV*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't change? (Yes I restarted the game after making changes and applying them)


Did you try in multiplayer too?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Did you try in multiplayer too?


Not recently.
I did manage to get it working in SP, but I had to remove the Vsync and Crossfire.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Did you try in multiplayer too?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Not recently.
> I did manage to get it working in SP, but I had to remove the Vsync and Crossfire.


Doesn't the FOV change only work in MP..?

I could swear I read that somewhere..?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Doesn't the FOV change only work in MP..?
> I could swear I read that somewhere..?


I may have to try MP ASAP.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Doesn't the FOV change only work in MP..?
> I could swear I read that somewhere..?
> 
> 
> 
> I may have to try MP ASAP.
Click to expand...

ASAP>>>> DO IT


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ASAP>>>> DO IT


After Dr Phil goes off.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I am getting pretty bad texture flickering. I am using my sig rig. I currently have all settings at their max and have reinstalled BF3 without the FXAA injector while I solve the problem. I am on the newest nVidia drivers as well. Another problem I have noticed is that if I have vsync on, every second during gameplay there is a quick freeze. Are these problems related?
> Thanks


Turn off Raw Mouse Input.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I am getting pretty bad texture flickering. I am using my sig rig. I currently have all settings at their max and have reinstalled BF3 without the FXAA injector while I solve the problem. I am on the newest nVidia drivers as well. Another problem I have noticed is that if I have vsync on, every second during gameplay there is a quick freeze. Are these problems related?
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Turn off Raw Mouse Input.


^ This and use Adaptive Vsync instead of VSync, trust me: it works much better.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Had the absolute most amazing CQB round I've ever had earlier; went like 95/19 in a 700 tix server and...the stats didn't update on my profile page







2 medals like 5 Nemesis Ribbons....all gone. I swear I lay my head on my keyboard for like a full minute.

Then I saw the AK dlc trailer and DICE is forgiven. They did snow maps!!! Looks amazing.


----------



## BradleyW

Is it possible to force adaptive Vsync for AMD cards?


----------



## Fr0sty

those armored kill maps look sick

+ omg snow map finally


----------



## Krazee

New maps will be pure chaos!!!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> those armored kill maps look sick
> + omg snow map finally


SNOW maps? I just came in my pants


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it possible to force adaptive Vsync for AMD cards?


I think it's just for NVIDIA cards, bro. It was released with the 3XX series drivers.

If you go to: Documents>Battlefield 3>settings>PROF_SAVE_profile you can manage your in-game settings by editing that with Note Pad++ and then "saving" it.

That's where I set my FOV (85) and my max in-game fps per-BF3 (150 fps) then I use adaptive VSync to keep it at about 75 fps-actual.

You've got some powerful cards so you can try setting your max fps to about 80 and see how that goes. The main thing is just to keep the cards from having to work super hard to attain the max fps they can, then drop down hard when they hit an intense action scene...keep it balanced throughout so they have the little extra to give when they have to. At least that's how adaptive VSync works: it let's the card(s) go a bit over the monitors refresh rate but, not by too much.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I think it's just for NVIDIA cards, bro. It was released with the 3XX series drivers.
> If you go to: Documents>Battlefield 3>settings>PROF_SAVE_profile you can manage your in-game settings by editing that with Note Pad++ and then "saving" it.
> That's where I set my FOV (85) and my max in-game fps per-BF3 (150 fps) then I use adaptive VSync to keep it at about 75 fps-actual.
> You've got some powerful cards so you can try setting your max fps to about 80 and see how that goes. The main thing is just to keep the cards from having to work super hard to attain the max fps they can, then drop down hard when they hit an intense action scene...keep it balanced throughout so they have the little extra to give when they have to. At least that's how adaptive VSync works: it let's the card(s) go a bit over the monitors refresh rate but, not by too much.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Turn off Raw Mouse Input.


I can't find where to do this







I googled around and came up empty. There isn't an option for this is Setpoint. I am using my sig rig with a G400 if it helps.

Thanks and +rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ This and use Adaptive Vsync instead of VSync, trust me: it works much better.


Is the only change I need to make changing Vertical Sync to Adaptive in the nVidia control panel (triple buffering or anything else)? I have it as a global setting, is that cool or a bad idea? Also, should I have Vsync enabled or disabled in BF3?

Do I need to have any specific settings in BF3, or change something like you mentioned below:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I think it's just for NVIDIA cards, bro. It was released with the 3XX series drivers.
> If you go to: Documents>Battlefield 3>settings>PROF_SAVE_profile you can manage your in-game settings by editing that with Note Pad++ and then "saving" it.
> That's where I set my FOV (85) and my max in-game fps per-BF3 (150 fps) then I use adaptive VSync to keep it at about 75 fps-actual.
> You've got some powerful cards so you can try setting your max fps to about 80 and see how that goes. The main thing is just to keep the cards from having to work super hard to attain the max fps they can, then drop down hard when they hit an intense action scene...keep it balanced throughout so they have the little extra to give when they have to. At least that's how adaptive VSync works: it let's the card(s) go a bit over the monitors refresh rate but, not by too much.





I have my sig rig, so I don't have any problem maxing the game. If you recommend changing some of the settings you have done, I will do so. I currently have a FoV of 90 right now.

Thanks and +rep

Last thing, separate from this post. I was almost regretting giving into EA and buying Premium, but in all honesty, if they keep adding maps and stuff like this it was well worth it. I am really excited for these new ones. Now the only problem they need to fix is BF3 not starting correctly from the browser so often







.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

The raw mouse input setting is in bf3 settings not mouse settings.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The raw mouse input setting is in bf3 settings not mouse settings.


Oooooo thank you. Never would have thought to look there. Thanks!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Oooooo thank you. Never would have thought to look there. Thanks!


No probs.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I can't find where to do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I googled around and came up empty. There isn't an option for this is Setpoint. I am using my sig rig with a G400 if it helps.
> Thanks and +rep
> Is the only change I need to make changing Vertical Sync to Adaptive in the nVidia control panel (triple buffering or anything else)? I have it as a global setting, is that cool or a bad idea? Also, should I have Vsync enabled or disabled in BF3?
> Do I need to have any specific settings in BF3, or change something like you mentioned below:
> I have my sig rig, so I don't have any problem maxing the game. If you recommend changing some of the settings you have done, I will do so. I currently have a FoV of 90 right now.
> Thanks and +rep
> Last thing, separate from this post. I was almost regretting giving into EA and buying Premium, but in all honesty, if they keep adding maps and stuff like this it was well worth it. I am really excited for these new ones. Now the only problem they need to fix is BF3 not starting correctly from the browser so often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1) Turn off Raw Mouse Input in BF3.

2) Adaptive VSync (with no Triple Buffering, global is best from what I've been told--and it's how I have it set) Also, disable VSync in BF3, let the display driver handle it. or it won't be Adaptive.

3) 90 FOV is perfect for *your* res. My monitors are lower res (1440 x 900 & 1280 x 1024) so I use 85 on the 1440 x 900 because it seems to look the best. You're at 1080 so it should be at 90.

That's it. Good to go.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 1) Turn off Raw Mouse Input in BF3.
> 2) Adaptive VSync (with no Triple Buffering, global is best from what I've been told--and it's how I have it set) Also, disable VSync in BF3, let the display driver handle it. or it won't be Adaptive.
> 3) 90 FOV is perfect for *your* res. My monitors are lower res (1440 x 900 & 1280 x 1024) so I use 85 on the 1440 x 900 because it seems to look the best. You're at 1080 so it should be at 90.
> That's it. Good to go.


Sweet thanks again for the help! +rep

The changes made a world of difference thank you!

A few more questions for you or anyone:
Network Smoothing Factor. By default it is max, is this best minimum, or should I leave it?
Enhanced Stereo Mode. I am using headphones, on or off?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Network Smoothing Factor. By default it is max, is this best minimum, or should I leave it?
> Enhanced Stereo Mode. I am using headphones, on or off?


Netwrok Smoothing, put it on whatever the one that says it makes less lag or whatever.
Enhanced stereo mode ON

Why are you guys saying to turn OFF raw mouse input? Raw mouse input is good, it gets rid of acceleration.


----------



## Caz

So Afterburner isn't showing up on my On-Screen Display. No clue to fix it. Well...I do, but uninstalling the game and/or afterburners sounds too time consuming.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So Afterburner isn't showing up on my On-Screen Display. No clue to fix it. Well...I do, but uninstalling the game and/or afterburners sounds too time consuming.


Some FXAA is not compatible with the On Screen from MSI AB.

Also make sure application detection is not on none, I've made this mistake a few times....


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So Afterburner isn't showing up on my On-Screen Display. No clue to fix it. Well...I do, but uninstalling the game and/or afterburners sounds too time consuming.


Sometimes it just turns itself off. Did you press your hotkey for it.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Some FXAA is not compatible with the On Screen from MSI AB.
> Also make sure application detection is not on none, I've made this mistake a few times....


Yeah, I JUST got a FXAA Injector too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Sometimes it just turns itself off. Did you press your hotkey for it.


Yeah, well, actually before, I never had to. But now, its completely off, no way to get it on.

I've gone through the settings, reset to default....nothin.


----------



## Sebi

To have the OSD when you're using an FXAA injector, do the following:

Open MSI On-Screen Display Server -> click the *+* sign and add BF3.exe -> Setup (click the wrench icon) -> tick *Enable compatibility with modified Direct3D runtime libraries*


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I think it's just for NVIDIA cards, bro. It was released with the 3XX series drivers.
> If you go to: Documents>Battlefield 3>settings>PROF_SAVE_profile you can manage your in-game settings by editing that with Note Pad++ and then "saving" it.
> That's where I set my FOV (85) and my max in-game fps per-BF3 (150 fps) then I use adaptive VSync to keep it at about 75 fps-actual.
> You've got some powerful cards so you can try setting your max fps to about 80 and see how that goes. The main thing is just to keep the cards from having to work super hard to attain the max fps they can, then drop down hard when they hit an intense action scene...keep it balanced throughout so they have the little extra to give when they have to. At least that's how adaptive VSync works: it let's the card(s) go a bit over the monitors refresh rate but, not by too much.


Dude. I just saw this.





Also, adaptive vsync runs like garbage for me. I have to disable it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 1) Dude. I just saw this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Also, adaptive vsync runs like garbage for me. I have to disable it.


Looks amazing doesn't it..?







64-players on those map? Madness...sheer madness. I think I'll finally be getting a taste of the "Battlefield" everyone always reminisces about around here. I got BF:BC2 for free with a coupon but, honestly, that game did nothing for me after playing BF3. I'm sure DICE's editing department has a lot to do with that video looking so damn good ala Caspian Gameplay Trailer but, I'm pretty stoked for Armored Kill.

Hmmm,







Adaptive VSync serves me well. Never once had an issue with it. Strange.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 1) Turn off Raw Mouse Input in BF3.
> 2) Adaptive VSync (with no Triple Buffering, global is best from what I've been told--and it's how I have it set) Also, disable VSync in BF3, let the display driver handle it. or it won't be Adaptive.
> 3) 90 FOV is perfect for *your* res. My monitors are lower res (1440 x 900 & 1280 x 1024) so I use 85 on the 1440 x 900 because it seems to look the best. You're at 1080 so it should be at 90.
> That's it. Good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet thanks again for the help! +rep
> 
> The changes made a world of difference thank you!
> 
> A few more questions for you or anyone:
> Network Smoothing Factor. By default it is max, is this best minimum, or should I leave it?
> Enhanced Stereo Mode. I am using headphones, on or off?
Click to expand...

You want to set Network Smoothing far left. The game may become choppy if you set it all the way left, so start moving it to the right about 10% and test, until it becomes smooth or until you can bear the choppy animations. Basically it is adjusting how fast you can see the action, if you have it set far left (0 smoothing) then you will see that person come around the corner a little bit faster, than if you had it set to far right (100 smoothing). It may or may not make a noticeable difference depending on your connection though, for me I have it around 20%, small bit of choppiness but gives me a little bit of an edge in fast confrontations.


----------



## bigal1542

Thanks faster is better!

I got a problem, and I have no idea how to search it online... When I start BF3, it launches Chrome (I have tried with FF too, but same problem). Instead of launching https://battlelog.battlefield.com/, it launches https://battlelog.battlefield.com/ with a whole bunch of characters behind it. It just doesn't load unless I go in and delete all the random characters. I don't want to post the characters behind it in case it contains information about my account that shouldn't be public. Any ideas on whats going wrong? It works fine when I switch it to https://battlelog.battlefield.com/ after deleting all the letters and numbers afterwards.

EDIT: I looked into it more and the link it goes to is actually: https://battlelog.battlefield.com/sso/Ciyvab0treeChe65_-SmvSLJEA9ugXYQteNibttXdhuPaCW3gNHXZueAVP2mSznvsfgdfbcOGlhACgPcvn6hL (I changed the numbers and letters a little but you get the point). It always goes to a link like this first, but then loads the actual one. Sometimes it gets stuck too :/


----------



## BradleyW

Is it free?


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Dude. I just saw this.


That's amazing and what I wanted in BF3, but sadly, it will just end up being 40 snipers hiding from vehicles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Is it free?


It's from EA.


----------



## Mals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> That's amazing and what I wanted in BF3, but sadly, it will just end up being 40 snipers hiding from vehicles.
> It's from EA.


^

LOL'd.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks faster is better!
> 
> I got a problem, and I have no idea how to search it online... When I start BF3, it launches Chrome (I have tried with FF too, but same problem). Instead of launching https://battlelog.battlefield.com/, it launches https://battlelog.battlefield.com/ with a whole bunch of characters behind it. It just doesn't load unless I go in and delete all the random characters. I don't want to post the characters behind it in case it contains information about my account that shouldn't be public. Any ideas on whats going wrong? It works fine when I switch it to https://battlelog.battlefield.com/ after deleting all the letters and numbers afterwards.
> 
> EDIT: I looked into it more and the link it goes to is actually: https://battlelog.battlefield.com/sso/Ciyvab0treeChe65_-SmvSLJEA9ugXYQteNibttXdhuPaCW3gNHXZueAVP2mSznvsfgdfbcOGlhACgPcvn6hL (I changed the numbers and letters a little but you get the point). It always goes to a link like this first, but then loads the actual one. Sometimes it gets stuck too :/


I don't see why you need to start BF3 unless you are trying to play campaign? You should just bookmark or set your browser to open up the correct link as home page. You don't really need to ever click BF3 icon unless playing campaign, since playing multiplayer it automatically launches the game anyway.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't see why you need to start BF3 unless you are trying to play campaign? You should just bookmark or set your browser to open up the correct link as home page. You don't really need to ever click BF3 icon unless playing campaign, since playing multiplayer it automatically launches the game anyway.


Sounds good, I'll just start from the browser now. Thanks!


----------



## n0ypi

So how fun is CQ? I'm contemplating if it's worth to get it.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So how fun is CQ? I'm contemplating if it's worth to get it.


Supposedly the CQ servers are usually empty.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So how fun is CQ? I'm contemplating if it's worth to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly the CQ servers are usually empty.
Click to expand...

True for PC ^

It's fun for a while but the maps are so small you pretty much get it all figured out in no time. They don't have a lot of lasting appeal to me. Good for a few rounds in a row, then back to vanilla or karkand maps.

Some cool guns but I'm not sure it's worth it just for those, overall the whole DLC is probably worth the asking price just for the addition of new content. You can hop in a Gunmaster for a couple, play vanilla, or run through some CQ Domination for a few games then back to vanilla.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Supposedly the CQ servers are usually empty.


..?

I'm looking right now and, as usual, they CQB servers are pretty full.

GAME: BF3 + B2K + Close Quarters
REGION: North America (US and Canada)
PRESET: Normal
DETAILED: Ranked + PB
GAME SIZE: Check Everything
FREE SLOTS: Full, 1-5, 6-10, 10+
MODE: Conquest Dom, GM, CQB TDM
MAPS: Leave Everything Unchecked

Looks busy.


----------



## bigal1542

CQ are the busiest for me by far


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> So how fun is CQ? I'm contemplating if it's worth to get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> True for PC ^
> It's fun for a while but the maps are so small you pretty much get it all figured out in no time. They don't have a lot of lasting appeal to me. Good for a few rounds in a row, then back to vanilla or karkand maps.
> Some cool guns but I'm not sure it's worth it just for those, overall the whole DLC is probably worth the asking price just for the addition of new content. You can hop in a Gunmaster for a couple, play vanilla, or run through some CQ Domination for a few games then back to vanilla.


They are definitely CoDesque. But, I like small maps, I like play in 16 man (8v8) on those CQ servers. Love it. But, if it is any less than 5v5 or any more than 12v12 it gets annoying for obvious reasons. CQ DOM is fun as hewwww. I'll be on tonight if anyone wants to play CQ 16 man.

thacaz


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ..?
> I'm looking right now and, as usual, they CQB servers are pretty full.
> GAME: BF3 + B2K + Close Quarters
> REGION: North America (US and Canada)
> PRESET: Normal
> DETAILED: Ranked + PB
> GAME SIZE: Check Everything
> FREE SLOTS: Full, 1-5, 6-10, 10+
> MODE: Conquest Dom, GM, CQB TDM
> MAPS: Leave Everything Unchecked
> Looks busy.


Most of what I've heard concerning those servers are they're usually empty, I personally haven't looked though.

Seems your experience is different.


----------



## BulletSponge

I enjoy the CQ maps with the exception of Scrapmetal. Too many players exploiting map glitches and getting outside of the map last few rounds I played.


----------



## bigal1542

To anyone with a Creative sound card or knowledge about it:

I just got the Titanium HD and holy smokes is it an improvement over the USB one I was using. Some of the 3D sound is INSANE.

Just curious, I now have a wealth of settings and it looks like there is no good guide out there for what should be set to what... Here are what I have now:

X-Fi CMSS-3D enabled
- Headphone on
- MacroFX on
- ElevationFilter on
X-Fi Crystalizer on at 65%
EQ on and Acoustic
Mixer
- EAX enabled at 0.0 dB (this was the default?)
Set to headphones
Bass Boost enabled at 2.0 dB with a cutoff below 70Hz
Mode is game mode
SVM is off

I read that it is also best to have sound set to 5.1 or 7.1 in games. Is this correct? I am using A900s.

Please recommend other settings if I should change anything, as most of this is a new language to me.

Thanks!


----------



## biltong

When are DICE going to fix this?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> When are DICE going to fix this?


Wait how, what did I just watch?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Wait how, what did I just watch?


I think you press Tab and something and it nullifies melee sometimes. I have done it at least a half dozen times...all on accident.


----------



## Thingamajig

Most fun way to deal with infantry in chopper:






I do this whenever the opportunity presents itself.


----------



## excelerater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Most fun way to deal with infantry in chopper:
> 
> 
> 
> I do this whenever the opportunity presents itself.


pretty funny,I need to give that a try.......


----------



## jojoenglish85

Can you tell me what the best controller to use with BF3? Not sure if i should go to best buy down the road and pick up the microsoft xbox PC controller, if its the best then ill go with it. But i am no good with nostromo pad and mouse.


----------



## Fr0sty

Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: fr0sty

LOL yes this game is fun.. when you finally feel like playing it and finally start to have fun with friends you end up being kicked with this as a reason.............


----------



## Infinite Jest

BF3 has had a lot of problems for me since I bought it months ago, leading me to not play for more than a few hours. I tried to solve the biggest issue I've been having, microstutter (and I mean microstutter-like, non-fps related judder) and have hit a dead end with every attempt to solve it. So, I think I'll lay out the puzzle pieces one last time and see if anyone can come up with something:

Problems (may or may not be related):

-Micro-stutter-like behavior of the game when any gun is fired and the recoil is settling. Others on this and other forums have reported this with no solution or cause being found. This includes all weapons with any optics (including launchers). Nearly impossible to see in a video, occurs with or without vsync, single or multiplayer. *this is the game-breaking problem for me*

-The ECG monitor (heartbeat monitor) on the right side of the HUD appears to move across the screen in a stuttery fashion.

-Strange gpu/cpu readings from the graph in-game (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QdCOfh9Koc&feature=plcp).

-When selecting loadout, the character models that pan in from the right side of the screen are very stuttery as they move across the screen.

Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: I was playing around in an empty map and noticed that when I went full auto with a support gun and switched weapon right before the gun's recoil was about to settle, there is no stutter. It must have to do with whatever mechanic dictates the recoil settling.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Can you tell me what the best controller to use with BF3? Not sure if i should go to best buy down the road and pick up the microsoft xbox PC controller, if its the best then ill go with it. But i am no good with nostromo pad and mouse.


I wouldn't recommend using a controller when fighting people who in most cases would be using a mouse and keyboard. Just a suggestion.

A 360 controller is the best option though imo.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using a controller when fighting people who in most cases would be using a mouse and keyboard. Just a suggestion.
> A 360 controller is the best option though imo.


This is one of the reasons that you will never see PCs on the same servers as consoles. PC just gives too much of an advantage. Stick with the mouse and keyboard if you can.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using a controller when fighting people who in most cases would be using a mouse and keyboard. Just a suggestion.
> A 360 controller is the best option though imo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> This is one of the reasons that you will never see PCs on the same servers as consoles. PC just gives too much of an advantage. Stick with the mouse and keyboard if you can.


I will say this, I played BF3 for 4ish months on 360, after playing Halo 3, MW2, and Black Ops competitively...averaging a 2.0k/d, and now on BF3 PC for the past 4 months with no previous PC FPS experience and now I average a 1.5ish K/D.

Xbox:
Pros:
Everyone is on the same playing field, or if you have an advantage, it is small.
Less glitches and problems overall.
Easier to play with friends, and everyone can buy a 360 and play.
Cons:
Crappy settings, playing literally [email protected]@Low upscaled to whatever.
Controller is somewhat slow and ineffective unless you get really good.

PC:
Pros:
If you have $1500 to drop, you can play 1080p Maxed out, easily, looks gorgeous.
M+KB is very efficient if you get use to it.
Amount of customization, you can change so much how the game is played...from different M+KB and mapping options to different picture settings to how the game sounds.
Ability to screen capture and use apps and programs to do various things that make it so much easier and fun.
Being able to just press the Windows button and jump to facebook chat or any other page in between deaths to do stuff rather than like switching do a different screen and picking up a laptop or something.

Cons:
Things CAN be very unstable, glitchy, and random problems that frustrate many people.
Not everyone can just pick up a game and play instantly.
Cheaters are more common

In my experience, both have merits for why they are the best. I personally will never get over true [email protected] gaming, and the push to play [email protected] is like an addiction.


----------



## SheepMoose

Has there been an update for BF3 recently which has nerf'd the side arms?
Seems like everything I take a shot (in CQB) with the sniper rifle, get the enemies health down to 20%, and shoot with the pistol, I'll empty an entire clip into them and it doesn't kill them.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Has there been an update for BF3 recently which has nerf'd the side arms?
> Seems like everything I take a shot (in CQB) with the sniper rifle, get the enemies health down to 20%, and shoot with the pistol, I'll empty an entire clip into them and it doesn't kill them.


What are you using? I only use the 93r and magnum, but I say no definitely not. The 93r is such a beast, I can get several kills per clip, just 1 or 2 bursts to the head and they're down, and the hipfire accuracy is awesome, I can pull of a headshot from pretty far. If it had extended mags I would use it as a primary, lol.
No offense, but it just sounds like bad aim on your part.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

First time playing since I played regularly in a month. Is the other team really that bad?


----------



## Romin

Guys for jets do we need to use joystick?! I'm pretty new to BF3


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You don't need one but it's better IMO.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> First time playing since I played regularly in a month. Is the other team really that bad?


i was on that server last night/yesterday.
looks like some werent trying to do much other than get points by capping. looks like some were also maybe crashing instead of flying.
i dunno


----------



## skyn3t

Are you serious what *B*S* Punkbuster same server twice because of what i kill easy









here is the fix

login as an Administrator user,
1. open Windows Explorer and browse to c:\windows\system32
64 bit, you need to browse to c:\windows\syswow64
2. scroll down and find PnkBstrA.exe - PnkBstrB.exe,
3. right-click PnkBstrA.exe - PnkBstrB.exe and choose Properties.
4. click the Compatiblity tab.
5. click the button "Change settings for all users".
6. click the checkbox for "Run this program as an administrator".
7. click the "Ok".
8.Restart your PC


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fr0sty*
> 
> Game disconnected: you were kicked by an admin. Stated reason: fr0sty
> 
> LOL yes this game is fun.. when you finally feel like playing it and finally start to have fun with friends you end up being kicked with this as a reason.............


You're name has become to known for being to legit I guess







lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Has there been an update for BF3 recently which has nerf'd the side arms?
> Seems like everything I take a shot (in CQB) with the sniper rifle, get the enemies health down to 20%, and shoot with the pistol, I'll empty an entire clip into them and it doesn't kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you using? I only use the 93r and magnum, but I say no definitely not. The 93r is such a beast, I can get several kills per clip, just 1 or 2 bursts to the head and they're down, and the hipfire accuracy is awesome, I can pull of a headshot from pretty far. If it had extended mags I would use it as a primary, lol.
> No offense, but it just sounds like bad aim on your part.
Click to expand...

Could be bad hit registry/lag easily. That makes a lot of difference. That 93r always seems to jam on me when I use it, which is only when playing gunmaster. Idk what it's problem is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> First time playing since I played regularly in a month. Is the other team really that bad?


You pretty much know a team is doomed when its 90% snipers on a large vehicle map. Not that it was the case there, but I've seen it before... The difference between a good team and a bad team is usually pretty slight. It really only takes a few players going for the objective to make it at least somewhat of a challenge for the other side. Maybe these game modes should have been called something else, instead of conquest it could have been "GET THE RED FLAGS" simple and anyone can understand...


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What are you using? I only use the 93r and magnum, but I say no definitely not. The 93r is such a beast, I can get several kills per clip, just 1 or 2 bursts to the head and they're down, and the hipfire accuracy is awesome, I can pull of a headshot from pretty far. If it had extended mags I would use it as a primary, lol.
> No offense, but it just sounds like bad aim on your part.


Either that or lag. try to find a server that you have a good ping. .40 and 93r are the only two i use also. 2 shots in the chest with the .40 @ 100 health and they are dead.


----------



## tango bango

what maps and game mode are used in close quarters.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> what maps and game mode are used in close quarters.


Gun Master, Team Deathmatch and Conquest Domination. Scrapmetal, Donya Fortress, Ziba Tower and Operation 925 are the maps.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Guys for jets do we need to use joystick?! I'm pretty new to BF3


Never!!!








Let go of the mouse too. Your keyboard is your only friend here. Arrow keys and WASD used together and you'll own it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Guys for jets do we need to use joystick?! I'm pretty new to BF3
> 
> 
> 
> Never!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let go of the mouse too. Your keyboard is your only friend here. Arrow keys and WASD used together and you'll own it.
Click to expand...

Ok so wait... If you use both hands on the keyboard how do you shoot?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so wait... If you use both hands on the keyboard how do you shoot?


Spacebar.


----------



## 66racer

Small rant but want to make sure its just not me....

Is it just me or has bullet registration on close quarters been bad?

That aside Im loving it (playing since prerelease) but there are a lot of spawn issues that get annoying. My biggest issue with spawns are when Im clearing a room and suddenly someone spawns in front of me (i dont spawn camp), I start unloading and can go through a WHOLE magazine, they dont die and instead their character moves around like he is getting shot but no damage, then im empty and they kill me. Its frustrating since at this point I can just run away since they will get me and in the end they dont die and still kill me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Small rant but want to make sure its just not me....
> Is it just me or has bullet registration on close quarters been bad?
> That aside Im loving it (playing since prerelease) but there are a lot of spawn issues that get annoying. My biggest issue with spawns are when Im clearing a room and suddenly someone spawns in front of me (i dont spawn camp), I start unloading and can go through a WHOLE magazine, they dont die and instead their character moves around like he is getting shot but no damage, then im empty and they kill me. Its frustrating since at this point I can just run away since they will get me and in the end they dont die and still kill me.


You get 2 seconds of spawn protection when you spawn. You can turn or aim, but if you actually move or shoot then the spawn protection goes away.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You get 2 seconds of spawn protection when you spawn. You can turn or aim, but if you actually move or shoot then the spawn protection goes away.


I think what is happening is that I see the person and instantly shoot causing the protection to stay enabled for the person Im shooting. I hate spawn killing someone but In those cases it happens its either shoot them or they shoot me. I have noticed if I wait for them to move then I can kill them so you must be right about that protection. I dont want to get flamed for this cause I literally only do it when its a kill or be killed situation. I dont spawn camp people.

Thanks for the info +rep


----------



## some guy

I was playing on Firestorm last night using the US AA. I went 17-1, (16 vehicles destroyed, got another anti-vehicle medal and 8th AA star so it was a good round) and then when the return round started I sprinted for the Tunguska. Then it all went white, and I was kicked. I think one of the jet pilots must have been an admin. First time I was kicked for being good.


----------



## perablenta

Here is my new battlefield 3 adventure a tank battle this time:


----------



## Krazee

That movie just made me want to play tonight. Been so busy lately with work and family stuff lately


----------



## Herophobic

I think I just experienced the weirdest thing/bug ever. Suddenly the menu that is activated by Q showed up and started flashing, fast on and off. I couldn't stop it. I tried alt tab and my mouse was also moving really weird, fast on the left side fast on the right side like it went nuts. Thought I have virus which is nearly impossible cuz I'm kinda of an expert on that field and no infection for 4 years. It stopped immediately after quitting bf3. Please tell me I'm not alone.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You get 2 seconds of spawn protection when you spawn. You can turn or aim, but if you actually move or shoot then the spawn protection goes away.
> 
> 
> 
> I think what is happening is that I see the person and instantly shoot causing the protection to stay enabled for the person Im shooting. I hate spawn killing someone but In those cases it happens its either shoot them or they shoot me. I have noticed if I wait for them to move then I can kill them so you must be right about that protection. I dont want to get flamed for this cause I literally only do it when its a kill or be killed situation. I dont spawn camp people.
> 
> Thanks for the info +rep
Click to expand...

That spawn protection really sucks, if you're not the one spawning in. Just have to learn if someone is standing in a spot/spawn motionless it means they are probably deploying, and don't even bother firing until they move. This also means it is smart to NOT move when you are spawning in, so that someone watching you spawn in can unload and you have 2 seconds of invincibility to then return fire.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is my new battlefield 3 adventure a tank battle this time:


Nice, wish I could record sometimes. I've done some ownage in tanks, love taking the choppers out. I usually run with autoloader, smoke and guided shell. If I can get a soflam or 3rd tank seat/gunner then I can kill loads of choppers with the guided shell, or even the main tank cannon when I'm doing particularly well.


----------



## HighwayStar

I just got kicked from a server for "shooting from uncap". I literally spawned in. Saw two guys across the street shooting at one of my guys so I fired back and killed both of them. Immediately I was kicked


----------



## Zorginator

Just tried to play a few games, got auto balanced in every single one. Wouldn't be so irritating if it didn't happen 5 or 10 mins in to the game. Literally, joined one game, helped them get both mcoms and then got auto balanced... ***?!?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, wish I could record sometimes. I've done some ownage in tanks, love taking the choppers out. I usually run with autoloader, smoke and guided shell. If I can get a soflam or 3rd tank seat/gunner then I can kill loads of choppers with the guided shell, or even the main tank cannon when I'm doing particularly well.


One of the very reasons I got my 2500k. Very nice to record at more than 3 frames.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I think I just experienced the weirdest thing/bug ever. Suddenly the menu that is activated by Q showed up and started flashing, fast on and off. I couldn't stop it. I tried alt tab and my mouse was also moving really weird, fast on the left side fast on the right side like it went nuts. Thought I have virus which is nearly impossible cuz I'm kinda of an expert on that field and no infection for 4 years. It stopped immediately after quitting bf3. Please tell me I'm not alone.


Its happened to me a couple times


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, wish I could record sometimes. I've done some ownage in tanks, love taking the choppers out. I usually run with autoloader, smoke and guided shell. If I can get a soflam or 3rd tank seat/gunner then I can kill loads of choppers with the guided shell, or even the main tank cannon when I'm doing particularly well.


If you want a way to record without taking a huge hit to your performance, you can live stream and some sites record everything you live stream. You'd have to find a way to download and edit it if you want, but that's an easy way to do it since it's not using your HD to record.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> If you want a way to record without taking a huge hit to your performance, you can live stream and some sites record everything you live stream. You'd have to find a way to download and edit it if you want, but that's an easy way to do it since it's not using your HD to record.


Live streaming would be just as bad as recording.







It's the cpu that gets bottlenecked not the hdd.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I just got kicked from a server for "shooting from uncap". I literally spawned in. Saw two guys across the street shooting at one of my guys so I fired back and killed both of them. Immediately I was kicked


Prolly killed an admin. good idea not to join that server again.this is why I avoid servers with
Rules.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Prolly killed an admin. good idea not to join that server again.this is why I avoid servers with
> Rules.


Yep it was an admin. Definately won't be going back there


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> I think I just experienced the weirdest thing/bug ever. Suddenly the menu that is activated by Q showed up and started flashing, fast on and off. I couldn't stop it. I tried alt tab and my mouse was also moving really weird, fast on the left side fast on the right side like it went nuts. Thought I have virus which is nearly impossible cuz I'm kinda of an expert on that field and no infection for 4 years. It stopped immediately after quitting bf3. Please tell me I'm not alone.


Dont worry i get that too, thought it was a problem with my Razer Nostromo but you can fix it by changing spot to another key in the menu and then changing it back. Works for me anyway


----------



## Herophobic

Thanks guys, I'm not alone


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> True for PC ^
> It's fun for a while but the maps are so small you pretty much get it all figured out in no time. They don't have a lot of lasting appeal to me. Good for a few rounds in a row, then back to vanilla or karkand maps.
> Some cool guns but I'm not sure it's worth it just for those, overall the whole DLC is probably worth the asking price just for the addition of new content. You can hop in a Gunmaster for a couple, play vanilla, or run through some CQ Domination for a few games then back to vanilla.


I agree %100


----------



## rageofthepeon

Finally decided to install a game on my SSD and went with BF3. Not sure how I feel about it though. Compared to my previous HDDs, WD black and newer SeaGate Barracuda, load times weren't all that much of an improvement. Gameplay might be a little smoother but I'll have to play some more tonight.


----------



## pc-illiterate

my load times were cut drastically with bf3 on my ssd. 2 raided 320 cav blues could never load twice 3 times the time it takes to load from an ssd.
i went from 2-3 minute loads depending on server to 15-30 second loads.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Live streaming would be just as bad as recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cpu that gets bottlenecked not the hdd.


Dunno about that.

Recording in 1080p thrashes a single harddrive and really drives down performance. It's what lead me to go Raid-0


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Dunno about that.
> Recording in 1080p thrashes a single harddrive and really drives down performance. It's what lead me to go Raid-0


On my old 955 recording killed me. On my current 2500k with all the same hardware except for the mobo of course recording drops my fps by only a few. So for me it's the proc.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Live streaming would be just as bad as recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the cpu that gets bottlenecked not the hdd.


Not at all. It may be the CPU being bottlenecked, however I lose 0 FPS whatsoever when streaming. Recording is a different story.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Not at all. It may be the CPU being bottlenecked, however I lose 0 FPS whatsoever when streaming. Recording is a different story.


Hmm. Well for me recording does almost nothing.


----------



## jcamp6336

I just bought a new SSD, already purchased BF3 and had it installed on my previous drive. How do i install it on the new drive without buying the game>? Wheres the client download>>?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcamp6336*
> 
> I just bought a new SSD, already purchased BF3 and had it installed on my previous drive. How do i install it on the new drive without buying the game>? Wheres the client download>>?


You download origin, log in, and download it. I think if you start the download, then copy the folder from your old HDD to your new SSD, then resume the download, you don't have to download the whole 15-20gb again.


----------



## jcamp6336

The only thing i can do when i log in to Origin is purchase the game. Its not showing up under order history or anything. And i did purchase it back in november already.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Then either you're logging into the wrong account or you need to contact support.
It should look like this


----------



## jcamp6336

Yep, wrong account







my bad


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Dunno about that.
> Recording in 1080p thrashes a single harddrive and really drives down performance. It's what lead me to go Raid-0


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> On my old 955 recording killed me. On my current 2500k with all the same hardware except for the mobo of course recording drops my fps by only a few. So for me it's the proc.


Would mainly depend on the HDD configuration. If you're writing the file to a disk separate to the one BF3/OS is read from then you should be alright. Try writing the file to the same drive as you're playing off of and it'll cripple the FPS.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingamajig*
> 
> Dunno about that.
> Recording in 1080p thrashes a single harddrive and really drives down performance. It's what lead me to go Raid-0


Yeah when I first tried to record some bf3 videos to my primary it killed my fps but once I changed it to my storage drive it wasn't too bad


----------



## perablenta

JET vs RPG


----------



## Faster_is_better

Yesterday at the very end of the round I was advancing on the E flag of Firestorm in my tank, killed an enemy tank in front of me, noticed a jeep racing out to the far right. I figured it was probably a jihad jeep so I waited for him to come over the hill to me. Sure enough, over the hill he comes, I hit his jeep in the front left, not a direct hit but still a hit.. it went flaming, so probably about 70% damage, but it rolled up to me fast enough and he hopped out and still got the c4 kill -.-

Tank shot couldn't even destroy it or slow it down enough, even if it wasn't a direct perfect hit, STILL! I was hoping it would have at least slowed it enough. I guess it was just his lucky day, the round ended right after that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> JET vs RPG


lol, you don't usually get to see if from the jet's point of view. And you know that guy parachuting down is just like. _Oh yeah, that just happened._


----------



## raptorxrx

Guys, just played a round with this guy. OBVIOUS hacker. Please report him. He was 143 to 0 in Noshahr Canals within two minutes with the L96... And did I mention he was swimming and shooting....









He killed me ~35 times, than he was kicked. Had an awesome round after that!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39041427/1/370191413/

Minus the hacker kills I was about 82-10. That's awesome IMO. Call me a noob for using the M16A3, but I don't think it's as OP as people say. I guess Dice has basically agreed since it hasn't been touched since the beginning of the game!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Would mainly depend on the HDD configuration. If you're writing the file to a disk separate to the one BF3/OS is read from then you should be alright. Try writing the file to the same drive as you're playing off of and it'll cripple the FPS.


Again. Same drive battlefield is on. Just some crappy hdd. I don't know how you guys have such awful problems.


----------



## mboner1

just started a new thread before i saw this one, possibly should have just posted in here, so here goes...

Just thought i would share my settings for battlefield 3 using nvidia inspector, as it looks a whole lot better than what i was getting on ultra with just the nvidia control panel. just download nvidia inspector , along side driver version click on the symbol and try out these settings...



In game settings turn off fxaa or post processing i believe its called. Using inspector with these settings takes a bit more performance power to run than regular ultra, so you can try in game msaa set to 2x or 4x , whatever you can run, not a huge difference between 2x and 4x image quality but a fair difference in fps and at 2x it still looks a whole lot better than regular ultra. with a gtx 670 and 2x msaa in game i run at around 70- 105 and with 4x msaa around 45- 70. give it a try if you havent already smile.gif.. heres a few pics.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Guys, just played a round with this guy. OBVIOUS hacker. Please report him. He was 143 to 0 in Noshahr Canals within two minutes with the L96... And did I mention he was swimming and shooting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He killed me ~35 times, than he was kicked. Had an awesome round after that!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39041427/1/370191413/
> 
> Minus the hacker kills I was about 82-10. That's awesome IMO. Call me a noob for using the M16A3, but I don't think it's as OP as people say. I guess Dice has basically agreed since it hasn't been touched since the beginning of the game!


Accuracy 3400%, lol

I noticed in one of my battlelogs, someone had about 2100% accuracy. Is there any legit way of getting that? I don't think they even did good in that game. If you kill a chopper full of people in 1 shot, would you get like 600% accuracy? Not sure how its calculated.


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> When are DICE going to fix this?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait how, what did I just watch?
Click to expand...

It only works when someone is <50% health. When someone is stabbing you mash your melee button like crazy, sometimes you get lucky. It's quite the serious bug.

Just remember that there's a delay between the takedown animation starting and you actually dying - if a teammate shoots your opponent just before or as the knife enters your neck, you'll survive unscathed. Of course this all depends on your and your opponent's ping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Guys for jets do we need to use joystick?! I'm pretty new to BF3


You can use it but I find a lot of the pro ZA pilots use M+KB, you can turn tighter with them but I'm not going to lie, moving your hand/arm to move your mouse gets quite tiring after a while. I personally use a mouse and keyboard because I don't have a joystick and I can stop most of ZA's pilots from getting on my tail







It's more about being able to control your speed effectively than anything really.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I've seen some jets do hair pin turns. It looks ridiculous, like they do a 180 in about the length of 3 jets.


----------



## biltong

Yeah I was in a dogfight and my opponent pulled that one on me, he took me down in seconds. Still haven't figured out how to do it.


----------



## psyside

For me atm the game is almost being perfect, there is still some very rare time when some anomaly or bug will happen, but its very rare, and i can say that all of the users who whine around are just being ignorant.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> i can say that all of the users who whine around are just being ignorant


Not true. Some have more problems than others. Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## mboner1

coming from console to playing it on pc is like night and day. i love the pc version, console version was meh. as far as the issues go, well i find close quarters extremely irritating, if they fixed the hit detection it would be the best game ever made, but it can get so frustrating when you shotty someone in the head from point blank and get nothing for it. apart from that, its about as much fun as you can have on your pc i reckon.


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> For me atm the game is almost being perfect, there is still some very rare time when some anomaly or bug will happen, but its very rare, and i can say that all of the users who whine around are just being ignorant.


Driver crashes.


----------



## Thingamajig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've seen some jets do hair pin turns. It looks ridiculous, like they do a 180 in about the length of 3 jets.


This is something i've complained about for some time. Jet flying is ridiculous. They turn on a dime and stalling isn't a stall, it's just a casual floating down to the ground. It's why i hate jets and rarely ever fly them.

Helicopters also need to have rear rotor failure and send them into a spin, especially when disabled - it should be randomized as well, so it may/may not happen when disabled but the lower the health, the greater the odds of it occurring.


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Not true. Some have more problems than others. Consider yourself lucky.


How you can tell then in their case, user error is not the problem, and not the game itself?

I'm speaking generally, there is trend to bash BF3, even when the game is very good with latest patch, i'm playing like 5 hours per day without any issue, same as like 10 of my friends.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> How you can tell then in their case, user error is not the problem, and not the game itself?
> I'm speaking generally, there is trend to bash BF3, even when the game is very good with latest patch, i'm playing like 5 hours per day without any issue, same as like 10 of my friends.


It is good yes, but still the overall most irritating thing is you and the enemy shoot eachother, he kills you, you are sure you have hit him at least once. *100%* /Client Side Hit Detection


----------



## psyside

Well that's called online gaming and not entirely BF3 game fault : /


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> It is good yes, but still the overall most irritating thing is you and the enemy shoot eachother, he kills you, you are sure you have hit him at least once. *100%* /Client Side Hit Detection


I hate that, I think it happens A LOT more with close quarters. I can go through EASILY half a magazine sometimes and they turn and kill me, that or its a hacker but as often as it happens I think its a bullet registry issue of some kind


----------



## redalert

Since all BF games have crap hit detection, I'm not really surprised that BF3 is no different except that its client side. You end up wasting a bunch of rounds on guy cause he's not dying then the guy dies a half a second later after you stop shooting lol.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Since all BF games have crap hit detection, I'm not really surprised that BF3 is no different except that its client side. You end up wasting a bunch of rounds on guy cause he's not dying then the guy dies a half a second later after you stop shooting lol.


Lol yeah, Its been happening a lot on CQ for me as opposed to less on the vanilla maps. I have never gotten more 95+% assists after getting killed. I mean sometimes Im behind someone shooting at their back and it takes a full 30 rounds of the m5p to kill them. And Im not far either since its CQ. I just suck it up and enjoy the game anyways. Im not gonna yell BOYCOTT from any building but hope it gets better lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

im going to start finally playing BF3 today. I have had it since launch and never played it online. I was wondering someone told me to grab the FXAA Injector but im not sure where to get it. Could someone point me in the right direction? I have beaten the campaign but never played online


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> im going to start finally playing BF3 today. I have had it since launch and never played it online. I was wondering someone told me to grab the FXAA Injector but im not sure where to get it. Could someone point me in the right direction? I have beaten the campaign but never played online


I wonder who that someone was?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I wonder who that someone was?


Question for anyone that is using BF3 + 12.7 I was playing single player and at the beginning where you enter the city and all of a sudden some of my textures turned a purple color. Alt-Tab out and re enter and its gone but I am having some flicker at times. My GPU temps are 100% perfectly normal full load 61c. Im sure its just the drivers as the game runs smooth but has anyone had this issue? Did you revert & to what version


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Question for anyone that is using BF3 + 12.7 I was playing single player and at the beginning where you enter the city and all of a sudden some of my textures turned a purple color. Alt-Tab out and re enter and its gone but I am having some flicker at times. My GPU temps are 100% perfectly normal full load 61c. Im sure its just the drivers as the game runs smooth but has anyone had this issue? Did you revert & to what version


Replay the mission and see if you get the same issue. Might be a one off.


----------



## james8

anyone have any accessories suggestion for the G3A3, the SCAR-L, the AN-94, and the SG553?
can't decide between flash sup or heavy bar for G3.
also the SG553 sucks hell in my opinion i can't get use to it but other tell me it's good


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> the SG553 sucks hell in my opinion i can't get use to it but other tell me it's good


I don't like it either. I can barely use it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone have any accessories suggestion for the G3A3, the SCAR-L, the AN-94, and the SG553?
> can't decide between flash sup or heavy bar for G3.
> also the SG553 sucks hell in my opinion i can't get use to it but other tell me it's good


I use the heavy barrel on all of those guns and the foregrip on the SG553 and the G3A3. I tend to switch back and forth with the HB and flash suppressor on the G3 depends how well Im handling the recoil.


----------



## james8

^not sure why you'd use the grip on the G3 as its side-to-side recoil is very little








but i love me G3 it's my #1 gun.


----------



## psyside

Forget FXAA injector, lol! its old news and does not look nearly good as SMAA injector! google that, setup it - boom you got 10x better looking game with no performance hit.


----------



## 66racer

OK FINALLY confirmed this. Its not just my head, I joined a CQ match near the end and I swear the score is inaccurate sometimes, but I joined, basically quickly killed 2 people and died twice but only had me as 1 kill and 1 death. I have seen the counter off mid match before too but couldnt confirm 100% till now.

That and bullet registry is off too with CQ. I just hope they fix these issues because I really enjoy the game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^not sure why you'd use the grip on the G3 as its side-to-side recoil is very little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i love me G3 it's my #1 gun.


Me neither, I just use the laser sight on it because I use it in close quarters only, I don't like it for long range at all for some reason, it's a beast up close though, 2 hits and they're down as long as at least 1 is a headshot, and still only 3 hits if you don't get a headshot.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Forget FXAA injector, lol! its old news and does not look nearly good as SMAA injector! google that, setup it - boom you got 10x better looking game with no performance hit.


I don't get a performance hit with fxaa lol


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Me neither, I just use the laser sight on it because I use it in close quarters only, I don't like it for long range at all for some reason, it's a beast up close though, 2 hits and they're down as long as at least 1 is a headshot, and still only 3 hits if you don't get a headshot.


hm laser sight on a G3. dam i swear i never try that gun in CQ i thought it's heavy recoil and 600 RPM sucks. will try right now.


----------



## Porter_

a useless exercise, i've been working towards getting a service star for each weapon. the IGLA/Stinger are the most frustrating. i'm so close i can smell it.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Service star with the defibs yet?  That one's the hardest.


----------



## james8

tried Ziba tower with 40 players. man it is ridiculously crowded. CQ really should have a cap at 32


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> tried Ziba tower with 40 players. man it is ridiculously crowded. CQ really should have a cap at 32


Don't join the server if you don't like it, just because you don't like having that many people doesn't mean nobody should be able to if they like it. Personally I find CQ full of BS no matter what, so I might as well have tons of people to kill while doing it. Back when the maps first came out and everyone was actually running around and not camping in corners, and when I knew the maps really well because I was playing them a lot, I had a ton of fun on 48-64 player servers.


----------



## xNAPx

there is some way to bypass browser check?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't join the server if you don't like it, just because you don't like having that many people doesn't mean nobody should be able to if they like it. Personally I find CQ full of BS no matter what, so I might as well have tons of people to kill while doing it. Back when the maps first came out and everyone was actually running around and not camping in corners, and when I knew the maps really well because I was playing them a lot, I had a ton of fun on 48-64 player servers.


Agree the campers on maps this small are bs. Especially when they have over half their body into a wall or find a way to shoot from outside the map.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *testicles*
> 
> coming from console to playing it on pc is like night and day. i love the pc version, console version was meh. as far as the issues go, well i find close quarters extremely irritating, if they fixed the hit detection it would be the best game ever made, but it can get so frustrating when you shotty someone in the head from point blank and get nothing for it. apart from that, its about as much fun as you can have on your pc i reckon.


I dunno if it's hit detection, but I do know my FPS suffers quite a bit on those maps, even worse with 30+ players. Particularly in Gunmaster, some games I can't hit hardly anyone, and that SPAS, I hate so much. It has to be one of the worst guns for me in GM. Supposedly with slugs, or maybe other types of rounds it is great, but I hardly ever get through it without dying a few times first. I did find a 16 player gunmaster which I get good fps and decent ping to, and I did pretty good on that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone have any accessories suggestion for the G3A3, the SCAR-L, the AN-94, and the SG553?
> can't decide between flash sup or heavy bar for G3.
> also the SG553 sucks hell in my opinion i can't get use to it but other tell me it's good


I use HB on pretty much everything, G3 can be all around effective like that. I'm probably used to the high recoil by running HB on everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> tried Ziba tower with 40 players. man it is ridiculously crowded. CQ really should have a cap at 32
> 
> 
> 
> Don't join the server if you don't like it, just because you don't like having that many people doesn't mean nobody should be able to if they like it. Personally I find CQ full of BS no matter what, so I might as well have tons of people to kill while doing it. Back when the maps first came out and everyone was actually running around and not camping in corners, and when I knew the maps really well because I was playing them a lot, I had a ton of fun on 48-64 player servers.
Click to expand...

Even at 32 players the spawn system can suck, I die way to much by spawn kills in CQ with to many players, 48+ must be pure madness. You would hardly have a reason to Not camp, since someone will always be spawning near you to kill, even leaving from your spawn someone can just pop up behind you and kill you...


----------



## JAM3S121

whats everyones take on the best shotgun? I really like the dao-12 but just unlocked the spas, anyone got a preference any why?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^not sure why you'd use the grip on the G3 as its side-to-side recoil is very little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i love me G3 it's my #1 gun.


I tend to do better with the foregrip on the G3 then without it.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> whats everyones take on the best shotgun? I really like the dao-12 but just unlocked the spas, anyone got a preference any why?


I think the SPAS12 is the best, pretty high fire rate and good damage. (I use it with Flechette)

SAIGA 12K is also a good one.


----------



## Crizume

LOL at people complaining at 32 and 40 man CQ. I love some 64 man CQ. Complete mayhem.

Don't me wrong I like the big open maps and the occasional camp out and snipe but something about so many players in a small space and utter chaos is just to fun.

To be fair its not as bad as it sounds except for the spawns once in a while. After u get going u get use to it and works wonders on your twitch reflex's and the check every corner tactic.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> whats everyones take on the best shotgun? I really like the dao-12 but just unlocked the spas, anyone got a preference any why?


SPAS-12 with slugs all the way.


----------



## SheepMoose

Anyone know of some tweaks that are good for improving visibility, and running at a higher FPS?
One complaint I have with BF3 is when you've got a small-ish map with 64 players, and you get an abundance of little logo's for equipment that your team has deployed that you don't really need to know about (spawn beacons for instance).

Also having some slight issues with hit registration it seems. Anyone know of some good tweaks for that, too?

P.S: Wish the sniper rifles were back to BC2 spec.







So sick of getting a shot on someone, getting their health down, and having them turn and shoot me by the time my pistol has been swapped out.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Anyone know of some tweaks that are good for improving visibility, and running at a higher FPS?
> One complaint I have with BF3 is when you've got a small-ish map with 64 players, and you get an abundance of little logo's for equipment that your team has deployed that you don't really need to know about (spawn beacons for instance).
> Also having some slight issues with hit registration it seems. Anyone know of some good tweaks for that, too?
> P.S: Wish the sniper rifles were back to BC2 spec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sick of getting a shot on someone, getting their health down, and having them turn and shoot me by the time my pistol has been swapped out.


Imrove FPS




you can try adjusting the network smoothing factor under gameplay options


----------



## Faster_is_better

lmao wow. Gunmaster can be riveting/fun/hilarious sometimes. Then other times, frustrating/rage inducing. I bet we had some people on both sides of the fence that last game.

I was trailing the lead guy, he was on knife for a while, so I figured he was gonna win. I was still on the JNG. So I got passed the JNG, I had the LVG for about 3 shots, and of course that thing is pure luck to get a kill... So here is how the last 10 seconds played out. I fired LVG, then I saw the guy with his knife out, most likely the other top guy, so I switched to knife to go kill him before he could win, he was chasing someone else. The LVG I just shot, actually killed someone right before I knifed him and I got the win. LOL, Ya he was probably not happy.


----------



## 66racer

Sheepmoose-
Your not alone about shot registry. What you described happens too me often. I'm not great but on good games in cq I can average 2/1 k/d so I suspect its a bug or something. Even when I have a 20ping I have seen that happen too, I'm on fios for internet.

Faster--
Nice recap, I really like gun master too but haven't played it a ton. Best for me has been 4th place Nd a few 5th


----------



## SheepMoose

Yeah racer. I'm wondering if it's an issue based around peer side hit detection rather than server side hit detection. Seems like the people who have a smaller ping than me seem to get their kills a lot quicker (despite me shooting first), while those with a 200 - 300+ ping seem to be hard to hit on my end. :/


----------



## BreakDown

i have a question for you guys.

On the right hand side of this screen shot, at the very bottom, underneath the amount of granades you have. What does that line with a "lock icon" next to it mean?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> i have a question for you guys.
> On the right hand side of this screen shot, at the very bottom, underneath the amount of granades you have. What does that line with a "lock icon" next to it mean?


It is the unlock bar for the next attachment for your weapon. When the highlighted line reaches the 'lock' you get a new sight for example.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> It is the unlock bar for the next attachment for your weapon. When the highlighted line reaches the 'lock' you get a new sight for example.


Really? I never knew what hardly any of those meant...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Really? I never knew what hardly any of those meant...


Im quite sure that I am right haha. Well, I learned from the first post that that Gx is tha amount of grenades, didnt know that. LOL


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> It is the unlock bar for the next attachment for your weapon. When the highlighted line reaches the 'lock' you get a new sight for example.


Thanks! it was driving me crazy not knowing what that was


----------



## JAM3S121

for some reason i feel like whenever i throw a grenade before i die it never detonates.. it did this time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i feel like whenever i throw a grenade before i die it never detonates.. it did this time.


Ya, pretty sure grenades and RPG will disappear midair sometimes (most of the time) if you die. Grenades seem to have a better chance, I think they will still be live as long as you are laying waiting to be revived, though not always.

RPG seem to just disappear though. I haven't done any testing, this is just from experience what seems to happen.


----------



## Mhill2029

I think the servers just died lol


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I was just playing on a server. Now mind you im new to Battlefield but I was getting very frustrated. The other team had us corners in our spawn for the entire round and we could not do nothing but sit there and die. Mind you im new to Multiplayer so I am going to suck because I have not played multiplayer games in roughly 5 or so-ish years except for MMO's but that was not fun.

The Server stated that there was some sort of watch system and Spawn camping was not allowed but that failed lol


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I was just playing on a server. Now mind you im new to Battlefield but I was getting very frustrated. The other team had us corners in our spawn for the entire round and we could not do nothing but sit there and die. Mind you im new to Multiplayer so I am going to suck because I have not played multiplayer games in roughly 5 or so-ish years except for MMO's but that was not fun.
> 
> The Server stated that there was some sort of watch system and Spawn camping was not allowed but that failed lol


Yeah that can be very frustrating but there's a few servers that have implemented a nuke system where if one side is constantly base raping the admin will kill everyone on the opposing team to give them a chance to cap a flag. Alot of people ***** and moan about it but I think it works really well and it also doesn't count as a death when it happens.


----------



## Mhill2029

Oooh i just got a BF3 update, about time me thinks.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah that can be very frustrating but there's a few servers that have implemented a nuke system where if one side is constantly base raping the admin will kill everyone on the opposing team to give them a chance to cap a flag. Alot of people ***** and moan about it but I think it works really well and it also doesn't count as a death when it happens.


Oh thats a good idea. I didnt know that. Man I had one of the worst games ever today, I walked into this game maybe 10mins into action, 600pt match, It was a battle the whole way because the team already had every base. I ended 9/9 but the team lost by 400pts out of a 600pt game lol. Never been on a team loose by that much, but guess thats what happens when everyone is waiting in line to fly and no one is even trying to leave base


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh thats a good idea. I didnt know that. Man I had one of the worst games ever today, I walked into this game maybe 10mins into action, 600pt match, It was a battle the whole way because the team already had every base. I ended 9/9 but the team lost by 400pts out of a 600pt game lol. Never been on a team loose by that much, but guess thats what happens when everyone is waiting in line to fly and no one is even trying to leave base


I don't think it matters on Conquest games so much. If you get a decent squad who know tactics then you can reclaim and hold at least 2 bases on pretty much all the maps.
Definitely affects Rush games though, particularly on certain maps, such as Metro, Noshahr etc.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> I don't think it matters on Conquest games so much. If you get a decent squad who know tactics then you can reclaim and hold at least 2 bases on pretty much all the maps.
> Definitely affects Rush games though, particularly on certain maps, such as Metro, Noshahr etc.


Yeah thats the only thing that helped us hold two bases, a few of us went through and hit the same bases. Ended up holding 2 on firestorm but by then the game ended. I was surprised how fast our points were dropping though, almost like it was a hack but Im sure it was an overall strong team cause no one really stood out on their team with crazy high kills.


----------



## Maniak

I haven't touched BF3 in a while. I've heard good things about CQC. Do the folks here that play constantly recommend it? I'll need to reserve some time and read through this thread =P. Trying to see if I should come back gung-ho esp. with more DLC's on the way.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just me playing on full Ultra settings (LOVE THIS <3 <3 <3 GTX 670 <3 <3 <3) in a random Metro 64 round xD




The crap score is from being an idiot all the time


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> I haven't touched BF3 in a while. I've heard good things about CQC. Do the folks here that play constantly recommend it? I'll need to reserve some time and read through this thread =P. Trying to see if I should come back gung-ho esp. with more DLC's on the way.


CQ is deffinetly fun and gave bf3 added enjoyment, BUT there are issues with CQ. I think its worth it though but my biggest issues with it is spawning and bullet recognition. Spawn truely is random and many times will put you next to a spawn kill camper, or it will spawn someone behind you and you get killed even though you checked your area, etc. THe issue that bugs me the most is the bullet registry. There are times It takes a whole magazine to kill someone at close range, sometimes your unloading on someone from the back and they turn and kill you, etc. Something is up. I know its not me either, I mostly have these issues on the CQ maps. Im not making excuses for my lack of skill either, I have turned into a decent player and the better of a player you are the more you will notice it.....

All that said its still worth it and I still play CQ maps ALLLLL the time. its like what COD wishes it could be, the CQ maps mixed in with the vanilla and Karkland maps turns into a well rounded game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Oh thats a good idea. I didnt know that. Man I had one of the worst games ever today, I walked into this game maybe 10mins into action, 600pt match, It was a battle the whole way because the team already had every base. I ended 9/9 but the team lost by 400pts out of a 600pt game lol. Never been on a team loose by that much, but guess thats what happens when everyone is waiting in line to fly and no one is even trying to leave base


that is pretty bad but look at this battlereport . Im just glad I was on the winning team
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39357085/1/361386340/


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> that is pretty bad but look at this battlereport . Im just glad I was on the winning team
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39357085/1/361386340/


lol my jaw dropped. Was that a 1500pt game?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> that is pretty bad but look at this battlereport . Im just glad I was on the winning team
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39357085/1/361386340/


Nice







but I can top it







This was my last game about 2 hours ago on a 1000 ticket server. Managed to get Killing machine, highest awarded and best support.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39356209/1/257684151/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol my jaw dropped. Was that a 1500pt game?


It is a 1000 ticket server but seemed like a lot more


----------



## pc-illiterate

isnt torlic on the forums here ?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah that can be very frustrating but there's a few servers that have implemented a nuke system where if one side is constantly base raping the admin will kill everyone on the opposing team to give them a chance to cap a flag. Alot of people ***** and moan about it but I think it works really well and it also doesn't count as a death when it happens.


Yeah I played a few games after that but left that server. It was a 24/7 metro so I said forget it. After I left that server I had alot of fun and was doing pretty good honestly. I was coming out about even in kills/deaths but I think thats pretty fair since I have not played any multiplayer in years. Im giving the game a chance Ive had it since release and I have never played it till today.I dont have any money so I can buy any of the new DLC


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Yeah I played a few games after that but left that server. It was a 24/7 metro so I said forget it. After I left that server I had alot of fun and was doing pretty good honestly. I was coming out about even in kills/deaths but I think thats pretty fair since I have not played any multiplayer in years. Im giving the game a chance Ive had it since release and I have never played it till today.I dont have any money so I can buy any of the new DLC


TBH, you don't need the new DLC's. I have all of the one's that have come out so far, yet still play mainly the Vanilla maps. I do play Karkand some, but definitely less than the other ones.

I basically never play the Close Quarters, I do TDM most of the time if I just need fast gameplay.

I think BF3 is an amazing game, and so the bugs don't hit me as hard. As long as you like the game, you don't need to be very good to have fun. Try to hook up with friends on mics, it makes it the funnest game ever. Kicks COD's rear end IMO.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Yeah I played a few games after that but left that server. It was a 24/7 metro so I said forget it. After I left that server I had alot of fun and was doing pretty good honestly. I was coming out about even in kills/deaths but I think thats pretty fair since I have not played any multiplayer in years. Im giving the game a chance Ive had it since release and I have never played it till today.I dont have any money so I can buy any of the new DLC


I used to play quite a lot of metro at the start to get ranked up quickly but the only thing I wish I could do now is wipe my M320 stats lol It's still my 2nd best weapon (1500kills) due to the fact that I regularly got 100+ kills with it per match, actualy got 96/0 one round but since then I've caught myself on and havn't been using it at all.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I used to play quite a lot of metro at the start to get ranked up quickly but the only thing I wish I could do now is wipe my M320 stats lol It's still my 2nd best weapon (1500kills) due to the fact that I regularly got 100+ kills with it per match, actualy got 96/0 one round but since then I've caught myself on and havn't been using it at all.


Ahh its people like you i can't stand







haha


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can top it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my last game about 2 hours ago on a 1000 ticket server. Managed to get Killing machine, highest awarded and best support.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39356209/1/257684151/


I've had about 23k in one game. 60k after the round was over.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maniak*
> 
> I haven't touched BF3 in a while. I've heard good things about CQC. Do the folks here that play constantly recommend it? I'll need to reserve some time and read through this thread =P. Trying to see if I should come back gung-ho esp. with more DLC's on the way.


If you like fast-paced, then yeah--definitely worth it. Op 925 and Scrap Metal are pretty good maps. Donya is good. Ziba Tower is just to small imo, should've had more floors. It's something different though, CQB. I find myself torn between 24/7 Caspian and CQB, though. Which is a good thing if you ask me: variety. And with Armored Kill just around the corner...man....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Just me playing on full Ultra settings (LOVE THIS <3 <3 <3 GTX 670 <3 <3 <3) in a random Metro 64 round xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The crap score is from being an idiot all the time











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> that is pretty bad but look at this battlereport . Im just glad I was on the winning team
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39357085/1/361386340/


One of _those_ games, huh?


----------



## Jeff2090

I just recently upgraded My computer and started playing again BF3 at its full glory now that i can Max it out. The problem is i get BSOD after 10-15 minutes every time. I searched around and found out its because of the Realtek on board audio issue with PB. I tried many basic fixes but nothing.. The only true fixes are either buy a new sound card or disable all audio at bios :l

I was wondering if there has been a recent development about this issue. I can´t believe thatjust when i can play the game at max, i get this issue. I was looking forward on getting the DLC´s, but unless this gets fixed, its a negative.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> I just recently upgraded My computer and i can finally and started playing again BF3 at its full glory now that i can Max it out. The problem is i get BSOD after 10-15 minutes every time. I searched around and found out its because of the Realtek on board audio issue with PB. I tried many basic fixes but nothing.. The only true fixes are either buy a new sound card or disable all audio at bios :l
> I was wondering if there has been a recent development about this issue. I can´t believe that that just when i can play the game at max, i get this issues. I was looking forward on getting the DLC´s, but unless this gets fixed, its a negative.


Does your mobo have onboard sound? If so try that. Uninstall sound card drivers and remove the card. Install onboard audio.

Or

Try un installing PB and re installing?

Sure you have all the PB updates as well.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Ahh its people like you i can't stand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha


A few cheap kills to get some unlocks the first month or so it came out... meh I'll admin it I metro whored







Can't bloody stand it now, don't understand how the devs even included such a cluster**** map in the game in the first place.


----------



## Jeff2090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Does your mobo have onboard sound? If so try that. Uninstall sound card drivers and remove the card. Install onboard audio.
> Or
> Try un installing PB and re installing?
> Sure you have all the PB updates as well.


Its just the onboard realtek audio that gives this type of problem, the easiest fix seems to get a x-fi soundcard. Reinstalling PB does not help unfortunately


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> A few cheap kills to get some unlocks the first month or so it came out... meh I'll admin it I metro whored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't bloody stand it now, don't understand how the devs even included such a cluster**** map in the game in the first place.


Haha.. It took me so long to play that map and not die by nades/m320/rpgs etc.. I went 96-15 in that map just with a gun, no explosives. I used to play no explosives metro when i first started playing ha


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> Its just the onboard realtek audio that gives this type of problem, the easiest fix seems to get a x-fi soundcard. Reinstalling PB does not help unfortunately


Then disable onboard realtek? Uninstall realtek audio drivers and/or disable onboard sound in bios?


----------



## Jeff2090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Then disable onboard realtek? Uninstall realtek audio drivers and/or disable onboard sound in bios?


Whats the point playing without any sound at all, i guess i have no choice but to get a sound card, maybe things will sound nicer afterall


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> Whats the point playing without any sound at all, i guess i have no choice but to get a sound card, maybe things will sound nicer afterall


Get a cheap creative labs sound blaster audigy. Will sound just as good, if not better, than onboard.

I used to use one from like 8 years ago and it was awesome. But now with my new mobo i use onboard realtek. I dont have any problems with it tho. I got rid of the sound card because I hate cluttered areas







Less pci devices the better imo.

I just dont see how onboard sound issue can cause bsod.

Are you able to get the bsod error at the bottom or does it flash so quick you cant see it?


----------



## BeardedJesus

lol The M60E4 is such a beast on Grand Bazaar... 2 rounds after my previous match I got this. Killing machine, highest awarded and best support again hehe








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39356209/1/257684151/


----------



## pc-illiterate

the asus dg is pci and only like $30. better than no sound and the asus cards are supposed to be better than creative when it comes to gaming.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Yeah I played a few games after that but left that server. It was a 24/7 metro so I said forget it. After I left that server I had alot of fun and was doing pretty good honestly. I was coming out about even in kills/deaths but I think thats pretty fair since I have not played any multiplayer in years. Im giving the game a chance Ive had it since release and I have never played it till today.I dont have any money so I can buy any of the new DLC


The CQ DLC is dead anyway, B2K is worth getting and Armored Kill should be great


----------



## JAM3S121

my origin name is jam3sd121 stats here - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/JAM3Sd121/stats/352149656/

i am looking for people to play with, i typically play any class and just want to win.. add me if you need someone to play with please. Hate playing alone


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> my origin name is jam3sd121 stats here - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/JAM3Sd121/stats/352149656/
> i am looking for people to play with, i typically play any class and just want to win.. add me if you need someone to play with please. Hate playing alone


Same here. I dont have any of the expansions. I just play the original shiznit.


----------



## bburrill2012

thats me bdonburl6d9


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> lol The M60E4 is such a beast on Grand Bazaar... 2 rounds after my previous match I got this. Killing machine, highest awarded and best support again hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39356209/1/257684151/


i got a 110-25 with it on metro. its my fav gun under support class.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/38035435/1/


----------



## bburrill2012

This is what most of the games look like when i am in a server. Me at the top lmao unless im dickin around when i play with my brother.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/battlereport/show/39363332/1/388179432/


----------



## JAM3S121

u can invite me to play anytime i prefer to play maps like caspian, tehran highway, or baazar but down for anything any any game mode


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> u can invite me to play anytime i prefer to play maps like caspian, tehran highway, or baazar but down for anything any any game mode


Same here. I love GB.. but ill play caspian, firestorm, kharg, tehran


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Then disable onboard realtek? Uninstall realtek audio drivers and/or disable onboard sound in bios?


that's strange. the majority of gamers have realtek why would they make it incompatible?
FYI i'm using realtek and i have 0 issues with sound.


----------



## JAM3S121

I have no issues with realtek either.. i did have a issue with using the SMAA injector though.. seemed fine for a few days then today i hard crashed 3 times.. 2 of them i was about to get the gun master requirement for the m5k (not worth the time) and i crashed mid game.

make sure you have a updated msi afterburner in bc2 that used to crash me as well as gigabyte easytune which was like a overclocking suite for my mobo


----------



## dhughesuk

I had my first experience of a kick-happy admin last night.

I've been playing the game since the beta and I have never had any problems. Last night I was actually doing ok for once and I had been in the LAV 2 or 3 times and got my hide kicked by the BM every time so I gave up







. I never really got out of the US base, the only other time I managed to get in it was as a passenger at the highway. It didn't last long.

I rarely do well on this server to be fair, I go on when I'm feeling that I need to be killed a lot









So... I was slowly making my way towards to the alleyway form the market, I came from the side via the highway, I placed some claymores behind me in the doorway and crawled to the steps up to the alleyway. half way up I threw a couple of grenades and got lucky with one, - you have to take into account that on this server my normal gung-ho frenzy NEVER works, the other guys are too good...

But then I got kicked...... "reason: Baserape"

WHAT!!! I was staring at the screen....incredulously...

I loaded it back in with the intention of asking what happened and hoped that the admin would have seen that I indeed did not baserape and he'd made a mistake. So I asked but for some reason the chat screen failed to load - I wasn't sure if my question got through. Once I was killed the chat screen loaded and I apologised if someone had responded but I couldn't see the response..... "you baseraped with a LAV, do it again and you are Banned".... WHAT!! surely there has been some mistake... I replied with "honestly I didn't" hoping for some engagement and civil conversation.

I got kicked again "you've been banned from this server, reason: You did and we do not discuss"

I'm shaking my head even now in bewilderment. What on earth did I do?

Ok I know I'm just going to ignore this server from now on but the injustice grates at me and in the grand scheme of things it's not important so no big deal but I wanted to vent. I don't like baseraping and I've always resisted from it as best I can, I can count on one hand the times I've done it on purpose and felt bad about it so I've not done it in months. I hate it being done to me so I don't like to do it to others...

Still loving the game still, loving CQ too even though I'm rubbish


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I had my first experience of a kick-happy admin last night.
> I've been playing the game since the beta and I have never had any problems. Last night I was actually doing ok for once and I had been in the LAV 2 or 3 times and got my hide kicked by the BM every time so I gave up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I never really got out of the US base, the only other time I managed to get in it was as a passenger at the highway. It didn't last long.
> I rarely do well on this server to be fair, I go on when I'm feeling that I need to be killed a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... I was slowly making my way towards to the alleyway form the market, I came from the side via the highway, I placed some claymores behind me in the doorway and crawled to the steps up to the alleyway. half way up I threw a couple of grenades and got lucky with one, - you have to take into account that on this server my normal gung-ho frenzy NEVER works, the other guys are too good...
> But then I got kicked...... "reason: Baserape"
> WHAT!!! I was staring at the screen....incredulously...
> I loaded it back in with the intention of asking what happened and hoped that the admin would have seen that I indeed did not baserape and he'd made a mistake. So I asked but for some reason the chat screen failed to load - I wasn't sure if my question got through. Once I was killed the chat screen loaded and I apologised if someone had responded but I couldn't see the response..... "you baseraped with a LAV, do it again and you are Banned".... WHAT!! surely there has been some mistake... I replied with "honestly I didn't" hoping for some engagement and civil conversation.
> I got kicked again "you've been banned from this server, reason: You did and we do not discuss"
> I'm shaking my head even now in bewilderment. What on earth did I do?
> Ok I know I'm just going to ignore this server from now on but the injustice grates at me and in the grand scheme of things it's not important so no big deal but I wanted to vent. I don't like baseraping and I've always resisted from it as best I can, I can count on one hand the times I've done it on purpose and felt bad about it so I've not done it in months. I hate it being done to me so I don't like to do it to others...
> Still loving the game still, loving CQ too even though I'm rubbish


Haha.
Last night i had the funniest ban i got so far.
It said: "Too cool for this server"

^^


----------



## BeardedJesus

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39384829/1/257684151/

Just finished a nice quick game of rush... 52/7







Been owning the past few days... killing machine, top vehicle and aim king (92%... dont ask me how lol) Closest person to me in this match was 31/10







The cannister shell is so boss against infantry and choppers/jets.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Haha.
> Last night i had the funniest ban i got so far.
> It said: "Too cool for this server"
> ^^


haha, now that's something to be banned for !!


----------



## dhughesuk

love the accuracy Bearded, I'll have to get the cannister back on my tanks. I've been too obsessed with guided but you need a good cctv player for that.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> love the accuracy Bearded, I'll have to get the cannister back on my tanks. I've been too obsessed with guided but you need a good cctv player for that.


Yeah I never really bothered with the guided missiles on the tank tbh I rather try to take down choppers and jets with the main gun and if that misses quick switch to the cannister. Alot of jets pilots fly quite low towards you if you're in a tank and its quite easy to hit them with a shell once you get the hang of it


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah I never really bothered with the guided missiles on the tank tbh I rather try to take down choppers and jets with the main gun and if that misses quick switch to the cannister. Alot of jets pilots fly quite low towards you if you're in a tank and its quite easy to hit them with a shell once you get the hang of it


Yep, canister shell is beast. Most of the time when a jet is low enough for me to shoot it I panic and miss even though it should have been an easy shot


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah I never really bothered with the guided missiles on the tank tbh I rather try to take down choppers and jets with the main gun and if that misses quick switch to the cannister. Alot of jets pilots fly quite low towards you if you're in a tank and its quite easy to hit them with a shell once you get the hang of it


agreed... there is nothing more satisfying that hitting a jet or chopper with the main gun and the cannisters aren't bad either... I think I'll go back to it... nice one!


----------



## SheepMoose

After numerous frustrating games in BF3, while having more fun in BFBC2, I'm going to do a BF4 wishlist.

Will probably make a video of it tomorrow.
Anything you guys can think of?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> After numerous frustrating games in BF3, while having more fun in BFBC2, I'm going to do a BF4 wishlist.
> Will probably make a video of it tomorrow.
> Anything you guys can think of?


desert eagle


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> After numerous frustrating games in BF3, while having more fun in BFBC2, I'm going to do a BF4 wishlist.
> Will probably make a video of it tomorrow.
> Anything you guys can think of?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> desert eagle


Server side hit detection








Better destruction - the ability to completely take down more buildings and walls, and make it so all buildings can drop rubble and not just some.
Make jets and helicopters less OP against tanks. They shouldn't be able to take out a tank in 1 pass without any chance for the tank to defend itself.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Server side hit detection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better destruction - the ability to completely take down more buildings and walls, and make it so all buildings can drop rubble and not just some.
> Make jets and helicopters less OP against tanks. They shouldn't be able to take out a tank in 1 pass without any chance for the tank to defend itself.


Hm, in terms of Jets vs. tanks I think it's fairly accurate. They should just make tanks more difficult to use against aircraft.
Infantry vs. tanks is a bit of a problem though, I think. Get two SMAW shots off, tanks disabled, 1 shot from it and you die, guy jumps out and repairs it, rinse and repeat.

Infantry loses out a lot to tanks in that regard.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Got my first ban Yesterday. TBGclan.com the server was full of Admin crybabies and they were getting owned so they banned the best player of the other team. Typical. Trying to get all my unlocks and was owning with the QBU-88 sniper rifle. I am actually shocked how good some of these sniper guns are in close combat. The sniper class is the toughest class to get all your unlocks.


----------



## Orc Warlord

I got banned for telling the admin who was killing people who his friends and team could win to go **** off.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Got my first ban Yesterday. TBGclan.com the server was full of Admin crybabies and they were getting owned so they banned the best player of the other team. Typical. Trying to get all my unlocks and was owning with the QBU-88 sniper rifle. I am actually shocked how good some of these sniper guns are in close combat. The sniper class is the toughest class to get all your unlocks.


the QBU-88 is amazing, stick a suppressor and a 3.4 scope on and people can't find you as easily


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Hm, in terms of Jets vs. tanks I think it's fairly accurate. They should just make tanks more difficult to use against aircraft.
> Infantry vs. tanks is a bit of a problem though, I think. Get two SMAW shots off, tanks disabled, 1 shot from it and you die, guy jumps out and repairs it, rinse and repeat.
> Infantry loses out a lot to tanks in that regard.


Whhhhaaat? You want jets to be MORE op? They can already take out a tank extremely fast, and there's no way for the tank to avoid them unless there's buildings to hide under near you, and even then I've seen jets come in at an angle that they can shoot into the building and kill you.
Tanks vs infantry all you have to do is run and hide, pop out somewhere else and shoot the tank again, plus 1 hit in the rear will disable it and 1 more will kill it.

I'm guessing you don't do a lot of tanking.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> Whats the point playing without any sound at all, i guess i have no choice but to get a sound card, maybe things will sound nicer afterall


This is all you need.

Have you tried rolling back to a previous build of the RealTek driver that's compatible with your mobo's audio chipset..? Look online for a driver that supports the audio chipset of your mobo and give it a shot. Before getting that card I linked you, I updated my RealTek drivers once, a while back and it was nothing but trouble; the only ones that ever worked right were the ones that came on the disc with my mobo.

Like a couple of the guys said: I myself used the RealTek audio with BF3 for a while and never had one issue. I only bought that card because it's so cheap and is one helluva deal for 30 bucks.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> Whats the point playing without any sound at all, i guess i have no choice but to get a sound card, maybe things will sound nicer afterall


Disable your Realtek Audio, connect via HDMI if you can and enable AMD HD Audio (or the NVIDIA equivilant ) and see if that helps. I had to do that with BFBC2 nothing else worked.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whhhhaaat? You want jets to be MORE op? They can already take out a tank extremely fast, and there's no way for the tank to avoid them unless there's buildings to hide under near you, and even then I've seen jets come in at an angle that they can shoot into the building and kill you.
> Tanks vs infantry all you have to do is run and hide, pop out somewhere else and shoot the tank again, plus 1 hit in the rear will disable it and 1 more will kill it.
> I'm guessing you don't do a lot of tanking.


Not necessarily true. Reactive armor. I've seen a group of 2-3 people shoot 2 smaw's/rpgs each and the tank was finally disabled.

And with reactive armor it takes 2 sometimes 3 hits in the rear to disable and/or blow it up.


----------



## dhughesuk

planes and choppers didn't used to be as good against tanks and it was better to be a tank before the patch, I think that should return but I equally don't think it should be easy to shoot a plane out the sky. still all choppers have to do its get above the main gun range and it's bye-bye tank.

I guess if you fly better it's great, but if you are a tank it's not like it used to be









I should learn to fly jets but choppers were hard enough to master









Battlefield 4 should introduce boats, navel warfare would be immense!


----------



## bburrill2012

It better be good, thats all im saying. Whoever said they need to throw in the DE50 I AGREE!


----------



## raptorxrx

Jets aren't OP against tanks. (From a Pilot's perspective.)

When the teams are equal, and both teams have good pilots, it becomes very hard for a jet pilot. You can't pull off strafing runs often, because you always have a guy on your arse. It normally takes two full loads of rockets to destroy a tank. That's either one very long run, or two short ones. But if you play a tank like it's supposed to be, with three people, you get one guy on the CITV, the gunner repairing, and it becomes a four run minimum. %90 percent of the time, the tank can disappear within that time, or the jet will have a guy on him again. If the mobile AA is being played like it's supposed to be, always moving in the MIDDLE of the battle, than all the sudden the jet is _extremely_ limited against ground.

On the other hand, if one team's pilots are horrible, than yes the Jet is OP. But that goes for just about everything.


----------



## bburrill2012

eh I do one round of rocket pods and it usually disables the tank, then i switch to guns and finish er off.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> I got banned for telling the admin who was killing people who his friends and team could win to go **** off.


Which server? Same one i got banned on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> the QBU-88 is amazing, stick a suppressor and a 3.4 scope on and people can't find you as easily


I really like the smaller scope for close combat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> eh I do one round of rocket pods and it usually disables the tank, then i switch to guns and finish er off.


I just can't get use to pods I guess i am a noob when it comes to jets.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Yeah I never really bothered with the guided missiles on the tank tbh I rather try to take down choppers and jets with the main gun and if that misses quick switch to the cannister. Alot of jets pilots fly quite low towards you if you're in a tank and its quite easy to hit them with a shell once you get the hang of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agreed... there is nothing more satisfying that hitting a jet or chopper with the main gun and the cannisters aren't bad either... I think I'll go back to it... nice one!
Click to expand...

lol yes. Out of the 8 or so choppers I took down in a Firestorm game yesterday, about 4 were with main gun on the tank. Its funny because after the 2nd kill, they usually start getting mad and coming straight to kill you. At least that's how it seems. Out of all the tanks they come back for you









Too bad I can't record, had some really nice tank games. Of course the best one I had, the battle report never even came through... I might try to write a tank guide some time, would be nice if I could get some video with it but my pc can't quite handle it. I have tried recording before, but it had a bit less fps and/or stuttered. It wasn't real bad, but it impacted my performance so it wasn't worth it. Think an OC to 3.3ghz or more would be enough to compensate? (This is on the Work Rig, AMD 945)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Jets aren't OP against tanks. (From a Pilot's perspective.)
> 
> When the teams are equal, and both teams have good pilots, it becomes very hard for a jet pilot. You can't pull off strafing runs often, because you always have a guy on your arse. It normally takes two full loads of rockets to destroy a tank. That's either one very long run, or two short ones. But if you play a tank like it's supposed to be, with three people, you get one guy on the CITV, the gunner repairing, and it becomes a four run minimum. %90 percent of the time, the tank can disappear within that time, or the jet will have a guy on him again. If the mobile AA is being played like it's supposed to be, always moving in the MIDDLE of the battle, than all the sudden the jet is _extremely_ limited against ground.
> 
> On the other hand, if one team's pilots are horrible, than yes the Jet is OP. But that goes for just about everything.


True stuff ^

I started playing in tanks a little while ago, doing pretty good too. Most games jet's never even look at me. I notice them doing circles fighting off each other, or choppers, and avoiding AA. Rarely get a jet pilot good enough to clear the skies then kill tanks and stuff on the ground too.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Infantry vs. tanks is a bit of a problem though, I think. Get two SMAW shots off, tanks disabled, 1 shot from it and you die, guy jumps out and repairs it, rinse and repeat.


ya because it's a TANK vs. a DUDE
of course the tank is supposed to win.








i'd like to see anyone survive a direct or near-direct tank strike in real life.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> eh I do one round of rocket pods and it usually disables the tank, then i switch to guns and finish er off.


Hate that gun. Only good against other air. I usually make a long enough pass to get a full round of rockets off and that almost always disables. If I don't need to shoot someone out of the sky, I come back to finish them off.


----------



## bburrill2012

I love takin choppers out with main gun on tanks.

At the start of a firestorm round I had just started leaving the base and saw a chopper leaving the opponents base said what the heck, fired one round across the map, next thing i know i get a kill, a plane flew into it. The chopper was no where near it and a plane comes out of no where and runs into it just over their base, not even on the actualy battlefield yet


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Too bad I can't record, had some really nice tank games. Of course the best one I had, the battle report never even came through... I might try to write a tank guide some time, would be nice if I could get some video with it but my pc can't quite handle it. I have tried recording before, but it had a bit less fps and/or stuttered. It wasn't real bad, but it impacted my performance so it wasn't worth it. Think an OC to 3.3ghz or more would be enough to compensate? (This is on the Work Rig, AMD 945)


try dxtory with the ultra fast tweak for x.264 codec. i barely see an increase in CPU usage with it and fps does not drop. HDD activity def. went up though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Too bad I can't record, had some really nice tank games. Of course the best one I had, the battle report never even came through... I might try to write a tank guide some time, would be nice if I could get some video with it but my pc can't quite handle it. I have tried recording before, but it had a bit less fps and/or stuttered. It wasn't real bad, but it impacted my performance so it wasn't worth it. Think an OC to 3.3ghz or more would be enough to compensate? (This is on the Work Rig, AMD 945)
> 
> 
> 
> try dxtory with the ultra fast tweak for x.264 codec. i barely see an increase in CPU usage with it and fps does not drop. HDD activity def. went up though.
Click to expand...

Do you know how well it compares to Afterburner's video recording? That's what I tried. It didn't seem like to big of a hit, but I have to play BF3 on all low to maintain decent frames anyway, so there isn't really room for more overhead lol.

I might give a try though. I also have a 2nd hard drive to record to so it should be fine in that respect.

Ah.. that trial logo is massive on the videos..


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you know how well it compares to Afterburner's video recording? That's what I tried. It didn't seem like to big of a hit, but I have to play BF3 on all low to maintain decent frames anyway, so there isn't really room for more overhead lol.
> I might give a try though. I also have a 2nd hard drive to record to so it should be fine in that respect.
> Ah.. that trial logo is massive on the videos..


Tellin' ya it's the processor. Going from my 955 be to my intel one made all the difference in recording.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you know how well it compares to Afterburner's video recording? That's what I tried. It didn't seem like to big of a hit, but I have to play BF3 on all low to maintain decent frames anyway, so there isn't really room for more overhead lol.
> 
> I might give a try though. I also have a 2nd hard drive to record to so it should be fine in that respect.
> 
> Ah.. that trial logo is massive on the videos..
> 
> 
> 
> Tellin' ya it's the processor. Going from my 955 be to my intel one made all the difference in recording.
Click to expand...

I'm sure it is, how viable is it to drop in a 6 core without reformatting windows?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Do you know how well it compares to Afterburner's video recording? That's what I tried. It didn't seem like to big of a hit, but I have to play BF3 on all low to maintain decent frames anyway, so there isn't really room for more overhead lol.
> I might give a try though. I also have a 2nd hard drive to record to so it should be fine in that respect.
> Ah.. that trial logo is massive on the videos..


dxtory is good. bandicam too. but fraps is still the best when it comes to quality.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm sure it is, how viable is it to drop in a 6 core without reformatting windows?


If you switch platforms or even a motherboard, your most likely going to have to reformat or repair windows. Otherwise you wont boot into windows, from my exerience.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> If you switch platforms or even a motherboard, your most likely going to have to reformat or repair windows. Otherwise you wont boot into windows, from my exerience.


CPU switch alone should not cause any issues or require a reformat. I am sure there are exceptions, but you should be fine assuming you are dropping it into your existing MB.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> CPU switch alone should not cause any issues or require a reformat. I am sure there are exceptions, but you should be fine assuming you are dropping it into your existing MB.


Correct.. A cpu wont make a difference, in my experience. But a mobo change will def cause an issue to either repair windows (which some said works, ive never tried) or reformat. I've always just reformatted because id rather have a fresh install. That, and I dont have alot of stuff on my primary drive.


----------



## snoball

I just played a game, seems like there is a ton less servers now. Also seems like the majority of the rush community is gone. Had to play instaspawn vehicle fest conquest, BLEH.

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm sure it is, how viable is it to drop in a 6 core without reformatting windows?
> 
> 
> 
> If you switch platforms or even a motherboard, your most likely going to have to reformat or repair windows. Otherwise you wont boot into windows, from my exerience.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> If you switch platforms or even a motherboard, your most likely going to have to reformat or repair windows. Otherwise you wont boot into windows, from my exerience.
> 
> 
> 
> CPU switch alone should not cause any issues or require a reformat. I am sure there are exceptions, but you should be fine assuming you are dropping it into your existing MB.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> CPU switch alone should not cause any issues or require a reformat. I am sure there are exceptions, but you should be fine assuming you are dropping it into your existing MB.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct.. A cpu wont make a difference, in my experience. But a mobo change will def cause an issue to either repair windows (which some said works, ive never tried) or reformat. I've always just reformatted because id rather have a fresh install. That, and I dont have alot of stuff on my primary drive.
Click to expand...

Right, I figured CPU switch wouldn't be to bad. I know for changing mobo's reformat is generally required. My motherboard supposedly accepts Phenom x6's though, would be a pretty simple change I think.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Got my first ban Yesterday. TBGclan.com the server was full of Admin crybabies and they were getting owned so they banned the best player of the other team. Typical. Trying to get all my unlocks and was owning with the QBU-88 sniper rifle. I am actually shocked how good some of these sniper guns are in close combat. The sniper class is the toughest class to get all your unlocks.


Im dooing all the unlocks as well.











And I agree, the QBU 88 was surprisingly good, especially with the laser equipped. Assault, recon and support (2 weapons left) almost done. Almost up to Engie, yay!


----------



## raptorxrx

I used to love instant vehicle servers. Now they are like. What? More of these! Grrr.

You shoot down two planes on your behind, turn to strafe. Than find that they are _already_ up again. I would personally love to play on a server that doesn't have any vehicle respawns within a match. It would be much more interesting (assuming it's not more than 500 tickets).

As for the rush community, I feel that there was ever barely any. When I was a true noob, at the beginning of the game, I played so much conquest on accident (I never changed the filter...), that the one time I got into a Rush server I was like. WTH is this.

Am I alone on that Tehran Highway is the best rush map? I personally think that is the most underplayed rush map of them all.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Well im currently disabled right now from playing  my 7950 since i bought it has been a big POS and I had to RMA it with newegg for a replacement. Going to be along week with no video card except for onboard. Maybe I can run my onboard at 1920x1080 but everything on the lowest till the card comes in


----------



## raptorxrx

^I'd doubt onboard could do it at 1080p, but maybe possibly it could squeeaaaak buy at the lowest resolution.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Then disable onboard realtek? Uninstall realtek audio drivers and/or disable onboard sound in bios?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeff2090*
> 
> Its just the onboard realtek audio that gives this type of problem, the easiest fix seems to get a x-fi soundcard. Reinstalling PB does not help unfortunately


I play with onboard realtek sound and haver no BSOD so im not 100% sure thats your issue, maybe there were early driver issues but I have been playing since launch of bf3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the asus dg is pci and only like $30. better than no sound and the asus cards are supposed to be better than creative when it comes to gaming.


Might look into that now that I have my z5500 hooked up again, last card I had died and dont feel like $100 on another "high" end gaming one, that or just wait


----------



## iDeaL7

Anyone feel like playing some games? Could use a few more PC people. I moved over to playing on PC and everyone else is stuck on XBL







I prefer M&KB anyway. 1Endorphines is my Origin ID if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> eh I do one round of rocket pods and it usually disables the tank, then i switch to guns and finish er off.


^this. I'm in the tank and what it looks like from my POV, I start taking tons of damage, start moving and look around and still taking tons of damage, nowhere to escape and no way to shoot them when they're coming almost straight down on me, wait I'm already dead, it doesn't matter.
This is why I hate conquest air maps.
Get a vehicle? Nope you're killed by a jet.
Don't get a vehicle? Have fun walking for a couple minutes with no action to the next objective, only to be killed by a tank who then gets killed by a jet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> planes and choppers didn't used to be as good against tanks and it was better to be a tank before the patch, I think that should return but I equally don't think it should be easy to shoot a plane out the sky. still all choppers have to do its get above the main gun range and it's bye-bye tank.


It's not easy unless the jet is stupid and flies extremely low, otherwise you can't even see them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Not necessarily true. Reactive armor. I've seen a group of 2-3 people shoot 2 smaw's/rpgs each and the tank was finally disabled.
> And with reactive armor it takes 2 sometimes 3 hits in the rear to disable and/or blow it up.


True but that's not the point, the point is that you can hide from tanks.


----------



## bburrill2012

Yeahm you can, didnt say you couldnt.


----------



## martinhal

Im about to chage motherborads and will end up doing a clean install of Windows 7. How do I avoid having to reinstall BF3. Bandwith is slow and expensive in SA so I want to aviod this. Could I make a copy of the BF3 directory and copy it back after clean install ? Any advice ?


----------



## james8

^I've seen people who do that.
basically after u restore the folder u just let origin "download" it again and it sets up the game again.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Jets aren't OP against tanks. (From a Pilot's perspective.)


That's interesting, and fair enough - perhaps I'm only really noticing on the maps where one side has air superiority and I get battered







- I do love being in an AA though when it's equal in the air.

My most succesful heli rides are as the gunner, I can fly ok but some guys I've been with are amazing! Jets, I struggle with.

*Faster_is_better:* good luck with the processor upgrade, I would love to watch your videos and a guide would be awesome!! I feel like I can hold my own but I know alot of people are better!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> I love takin choppers out with main gun on tanks.
> At the start of a firestorm round I had just started leaving the base and saw a chopper leaving the opponents base said what the heck, fired one round across the map, next thing i know i get a kill, a plane flew into it. The chopper was no where near it and a plane comes out of no where and runs into it just over their base, not even on the actualy battlefield yet


Haha, that is one lucky shot!! I bet that was great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> As for the rush community, I feel that there was ever barely any. When I was a true noob, at the beginning of the game, I played so much conquest on accident (I never changed the filter...), that the one time I got into a Rush server I was like. WTH is this.
> Am I alone on that Tehran Highway is the best rush map? I personally think that is the most underplayed rush map of them all.


I did this with Conquest, but I'm a sucker for Capture The Flag type games - I do like Rush but need to spend more time on it, really i should be rocking Co-Op as I want the M39-ER but I always find the little time I have I want to either play Gun Master or Conquest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^I've seen people who do that.
> basically after u restore the folder u just let origin "download" it again and it sets up the game again.


you should be able to change the directory of the game's store in origin settings - but then it is flakey, I tried this with Fifa 12 and it was a waste of time, still I now have it set to save the backup files to a different hdd so we'll see how that goes - My BF3 store is now 15Gb - I don't want to download that again!


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Im about to chage motherborads and will end up doing a clean install of Windows 7. How do I avoid having to reinstall BF3. Bandwith is slow and expensive in SA so I want to aviod this. Could I make a copy of the BF3 directory and copy it back after clean install ? Any advice ?


You might not have to reformat (clean install of windows). I've seen people just repair windows and they say everything works fine afterwards.

Unless you are wanting to do a clean install?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> You might not have to reformat (clean install of windows). I've seen people just repair windows and they say everything works fine afterwards.
> Unless you are wanting to do a clean install?


I will give that a bash first.


----------



## iARDAs

Sighhhhhh

That awkard moment when you are in Zumba tower and while trying to shoot and stay away from the bullets, you find yourself falling down the skyscrappers 3 times in 1 match


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sighhhhhh
> 
> That awkard moment when you are in Zumba tower and while trying to shoot and stay away from the bullets, you find yourself falling down the skyscrappers 3 times in 1 match
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983014/


LOL!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Im about to chage motherborads and will end up doing a clean install of Windows 7. How do I avoid having to reinstall BF3. Bandwith is slow and expensive in SA so I want to aviod this. Could I make a copy of the BF3 directory and copy it back after clean install ? Any advice ?


Backup your Battlefield 3 folder over at Program Files/Origin Games.

Then after doing the clean install, install Origin, and put the folder back, restart Origin and Battlefield 3 should now say "Ready to Install" instead of "Ready to Download".


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iDeaL7*
> 
> Anyone feel like playing some games? Could use a few more PC people. I moved over to playing on PC and everyone else is stuck on XBL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer M&KB anyway. 1Endorphines is my Origin ID if anyone wants to add me.


i added you name is jam3sd121 on bf3. add me to play


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html

i did this to install windows and all updates on an intel rig

install, update, used that link, moved the hdd to the new amd rig, windows did its thing.

good luck


----------



## JAM3S121

could someone check my battelog and see if it shows my veteran status? I don't see it where it should be I just chatted with EA support and they said they added it, its on the veteran status check page too

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JAM3Sd121/


----------



## Azuredragon1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> could someone check my battelog and see if it shows my veteran status? I don't see it where it should be I just chatted with EA support and they said they added it, its on the veteran status check page too
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JAM3Sd121/


Yes it shows you veteran status


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> could someone check my battelog and see if it shows my veteran status? I don't see it where it should be I just chatted with EA support and they said they added it, its on the veteran status check page too
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JAM3Sd121/


You are vet status for 6 games, including BF3


----------



## Thingol

Looking for some guys interested in playing with squad tactics. Love the game just need to get with some guys who believe in team work, im on alot my soldier name is aragorn313.


----------



## bburrill2012

bdonburl6d9 Is my name, can add me if any wants to.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I went to support and they added 13 games as vet status even though I never played some of them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I went to support and they added 13 games as vet status even though I never played some of them.


13? lol were there even that many BF games? I was trying to get vet status long time ago, before BF3 came out. So I joined the BF Heroes F2P just for the vet status. Then it didn't even end up working, so I contacted support. They gave me about 4/6 games onto my vet status so I qualified for the guns in BC2 I think it was.


----------



## bigal1542

Wait, what is vet status and why is it a big deal?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Okay I exaggerated only have 9


----------



## pc-illiterate

ever have a douche bag ban you for this ?


----------



## bburrill2012

BAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHA!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Lmao what did you say? I said 1 percent *****es cause I killed three admins in a row with 1 percent health remaining. I later got banned but it has been turned over since. 0;


----------



## pc-illiterate

i said "its easy when its 5 vs me." good enough for a 'rage ban'


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i said "its easy when its 5 vs me." good enough for a 'rage ban'


pretty lame admins


----------



## pc-illiterate

ive said worse than that on some servers.
on a server sunday night i asked a server admin if he was cheating. youd have to been there for the question to be legit.
i asked " admin using a hack?" another says, " i doubt it. noda are cool." no ban and nothing else said. still a favorite server. it was just too fishy.


----------



## bburrill2012

I quoted a dave chappelle and got banned in 2 servers but it was PB that banned me lol. Cant say what i said but i was playing with my brother and it was funny to us.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yeah i got banned for saying a clan member was trailer trash before. they pb banned me. like i care. any server that allows spawn/base raping i dont care to join.


----------



## Bluemustang

Gah I hate sync issues. Was on a game of gun master and I shot Dead Center of this dudes chest with JNG 90 a solid 1/4+ second before and he still got the knife on me....bull


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yeah i got banned for saying a clan member was trailer trash before. they pb banned me. like i care. any server that allows spawn/base raping i dont care to join.


Well I disagree and say the opposite. Any server that has rules that are not set by ea/dice, I want no part of. There are red zones for a reason and if you go in that area you have a certain time frame to get out or you die. You are going to have a hard time finding a server that protects spawn raping consistently. I do not blame any server that allows it. You will find servers that do not allow it also do not allow many other things. Where does it stop? You cannot cater to everybody and cannot get upset when they don't. Personally I think you went way overboard but that is my opinion.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thingol*
> 
> Looking for some guys interested in playing with squad tactics. Love the game just need to get with some guys who believe in team work, im on alot my soldier name is aragorn313.


Well up for this - I always notice good team play against me - does it help to have a Mic set up though? add me *Wax_Lyricist* (anyone here can)


----------



## zwano

anyone wanna play some bf3 and skype? demoniclight1 skype OriginalFatality bf3


----------



## croy

played a couple of 1000 tickets TDM but battlelog did not log my rounds again


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> played a couple of 1000 tickets TDM but battlelog did not log my rounds again


Your ping looks a little high there.









Hate when battlelog misses the reports. Of course it always fails on the games that matter too.. It didn't record my best tank round a few days ago..


----------



## Thingol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Well up for this - I always notice good team play against me - does it help to have a Mic set up though? add me *Wax_Lyricist* (anyone here can)


Cool I added you, im always up for skyping or some form of voice chat as well. I run a small team oriented platoon, feel free to join.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ever have a douche bag ban you for this ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What version of windows are you on...?


----------



## pc-illiterate

7 ult 64bit


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Your ping looks a little high there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate when battlelog misses the reports. Of course it always fails on the games that matter too.. It didn't record my best tank round a few days ago..


lol my ping was spiking due to the storm here and im using a wireless connection. mostly my ping is always at 300 on US servers. still high though.

yeah i hate it when battlelog misses all your good rounds. i remember i played with some guys with cL at the end of their names, they were a beast. but we beat them twice in a row and battlelog just ignored it lol.


----------



## redalert

Just in case anyone didnt see this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654784614829855/


----------



## bburrill2012

Okay i have a gtx 560 ti fermi classified 448 core oc'd to 900/1800/2150 and i was playing then i minimized to chat with my brother outside of game chat. and then went back in the game.

my gpu was then only running at 405mhz instead of 900mhz.. restarted computer and now its fine. why did it do that?


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Wait, what is vet status and why is it a big deal?


Its just you're status as playing previous battlefields, which dates back to the first one like 10+ years ago. In different games it gave different things, in bf2142 if you had bf2 veteran status you had a little icon next to you're name in the scoreboard. In bc2 you were given a few unlocks the day it came out etc. In bf3 it gives some different dog tags. Its not a big deal I just wanted to be recolonized for the games I have played and enjoyed from dice. For giggles i went and looked for my bf2142 stats, I can't believe my k/d is almost the same as my battlefield 3 one lol http://2142-stats.com/jp_sh00ta+stats.html


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Okay i have a gtx 560 ti fermi classified 448 core oc'd to 900/1800/2150 and i was playing then i minimized to chat with my brother outside of game chat. and then went back in the game.
> my gpu was then only running at 405mhz instead of 900mhz.. restarted computer and now its fine. why did it do that?


Unstable OC, restart reset the driver.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Unstable OC, restart reset the driver.


Been running this OC for 8-9 months problem free?

I restarted the computer and it runs fine now.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Been running this OC for 8-9 months problem free?
> I restarted the computer and it runs fine now.


Things degrade. It's possible that your overclock is no longer good.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Things degrade. It's possible that your overclock is no longer good.


^This. The same thing happened with my 460, I lowered the overclock 10mhz and it stopped.


----------



## james8

heard about $10,000 computer prize for BF3 videos went to check out the page for details.
first thing i see 990FX, AMD FX-8150 WHAT THE __ were they thinking







i fully expected a i7 3960X or a 3930K at minimum!
total garbage prize completely not worth it. probably trying to unload some overstocked AMD craps.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sighhhhhh
> 
> That awkard moment when you are in Zumba tower and while trying to shoot and stay away from the bullets, you find yourself falling down the skyscrappers 3 times in 1 match
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/983014/


That's me falling to the train tracks (a lot) on Scrap Metal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> I quoted a dave chappelle and got banned in 2 servers but it was PB that banned me lol. Cant say what i said but i was playing with my brother and it was funny to us.


The "couch"..? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Been running this OC for 8-9 months problem free?
> I restarted the computer and it runs fine now.


Something is unstable. System Memory can cause a driver reset or the gpu is unstable. Have you updated your display drivers recently? I know coming up to 304.48 the same oc (used with the previous display driver) was totally unstable and was doing what you described.


----------



## bburrill2012

Yea i believe i have the latest, i just reformatted a month or so ago. And i go to nvidia site for my drivers.


----------



## Sync_Bit

What's up all,

Looking to squad up with 3 other people and really put some hurt on people... So tired of joining a server with Assault team-mates that will not drop a med pack, or a Support that does not drop ammo&#8230; or 3 guys that are all snipers&#8230;

I am a good all around player, best in Jet's and willing to die more than a few times to take a flag&#8230; Up for any and all types of gameplay, Conquest, TDM, RUSH, SDM, already have medals in all&#8230; I know I am a great team-player and try to work with whoever is in my squad, but without VOIP it is just a too hard to work as a team, hopefully we can make a TS server, I have a spare PC doing nothing and can be used for TS, also have a very good ISP connection, un-compressed 12meg D/L, 5meg U/L, so can handle the bandwidth&#8230;

Looking for 3 others that are in the Northeast USA, and play say after 6:00pm weeknights and some on the weekend&#8230; Just looking to have some fun and put an end being teamed up by the server with people that are not looking to win&#8230;

PM me if you're interested


----------



## pc-illiterate

if i was a better player i would be all over teaming up with ya. most people i see from the forums arent on when i am.


----------



## bburrill2012

Ill play but i dont have any of the expansions. it would have to be the original bf3


----------



## Caz

And right after Faster leaves.....

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39711189/1/353503298/


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone have gun recommendations for support?

I really like the RPK but it doesn't have a high clip or magazine count without the extra attachment. The m249 is what I've been using but I have all of them unlocked.. just no attachments.


----------



## Frankrizzo

m60e4 for the win.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

The heck is up with battlelog? I can't get it to look right....


----------



## 8564dan

Who's looking forward to armored kill? What's this new Tank Superiority mode? Is it just everyone in tanks only?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone have gun recommendations for support?
> I really like the RPK but it doesn't have a high clip or magazine count without the extra attachment. The m249 is what I've been using but I have all of them unlocked.. just no attachments.


PKP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Who's looking forward to armored kill? What's this new Tank Superiority mode? Is it just everyone in tanks only?


Oh I am for sure, epic vehicular warfare, on a battlefield level of awesomeness! I don't know about the new mode, maybe it is maybe not like that. Gonna be fun.

Finally done












2nd attempt at a vid. recorded at 1440p, hardcore tdm nosharh canals mostly with the m4.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> Who's looking forward to armored kill? What's this new Tank Superiority mode? Is it just everyone in tanks only?


I am! For Tank Superiority and Rush/Squad Rush only though, conquest is probably going to suck unless your flying like all the current air maps. I saw a small preview of Tank Superiority and it looked kinda like conquest with just a few points and everyone is a tank.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if i was a better player i would be all over teaming up with ya. most people i see from the forums arent on when i am.


I bet you are better than you think, and teaming up makes you better!


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone have gun recommendations for support?
> I really like the RPK but it doesn't have a high clip or magazine count without the extra attachment. The m249 is what I've been using but I have all of them unlocked.. just no attachments.


I like the PKP but currnetly loving the MG36. I think you have to unlock that though through achievments (maybe co-op - sorry it's a been along day)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> PKP.
> Oh I am for sure, epic vehicular warfare, on a battlefield level of awesomeness! I don't know about the new mode, maybe it is maybe not like that. Gonna be fun.
> Finally done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd attempt at a vid. recorded at 1440p, hardcore tdm nosharh canals mostly with the m4.


Cool video. Really liked the Rock Lobster bit... Man that blew me away, lol. Damn I'm old...


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone have gun recommendations for support?
> I really like the RPK but it doesn't have a high clip or magazine count without the extra attachment. The m249 is what I've been using but I have all of them unlocked.. just no attachments.


I personally like the M27 IAR. My favorite by far, but could be because I run with it like I am an assault class and not really traditional Support player.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> And right after Faster leaves.....
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/39711189/1/353503298/


Nice, good accuracy too.


----------



## iARDAs

Something is up with EA>

The game is extremely laggy and FPS drops to even 10 from 60 at times and game freezes a second or two

Happens to many other folks as well

I hope this does not happen over the weekend.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, good accuracy too.


Yeah, I was on a run, just had like 4-5 Kill Sprees like 5 or 6 times. I also had a 12 ping, which when going against guys with 60 pings, its insanely better. And, I just started using the Scar-L....what a gun. And they were nubs. And...and...(more excuses why I am really not that good on PC).









Thanks


----------



## Frankrizzo

I was on these server the other day and it was really bad. There was this one guy that went 80-25 on metro. The problem was every time he killed you, you died 8-9 feet from when he actually shot you. Shoot him was the same thing if he wasn't standing still. I don't think the hit detection is very good in this game sometimes. To be honest I think it is down right piss poor. I notice this with me sometimes too. When things are going really good your kills are happening right away but a few seconds later. This makes people suspicious and then the accusations start. This is completely DICE/ EA's fault. Don't even get me started on the cheats. I don't play hardcore because with the glitches and bugs you really can't tell who is cheating anymore especially not on hardcore mode.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I was on these server the other day and it was really bad. There was this one guy that went 80-25 on metro. The problem was every time he killed you, you died 8-9 feet from when he actually shot you. Shoot him was the same thing if he wasn't standing still. I don't think the hit detection is very good in this game sometimes. To be honest I think it is down right piss poor. I notice this with me sometimes too. When things are going really good your kills are happening right away but a few seconds later. This makes people suspicious and then the accusations start. This is completely DICE/ EA's fault. Don't even get me started on the cheats. I don't play hardcore because with the glitches and bugs you really can't tell who is cheating anymore especially not on hardcore mode.


What was his/your ping?
I usually am at 90-160 ping(Hawaii) and typically if I shoot someone as they are rounding a corner moving away from me, they usually make it a bit around it before they take the shot on their client. The actual hit detection seems fine to me, as in if I actually shoot a body part they take the damage, its just the difference in lag.
There have been several odd spots where I clearly put multiple rounds in someone and they took no damage though.


----------



## mtbiker033

my battlelog browser seems to be messed up, anyone ever seen this before:



I tried removing the dark theme, stopping the BBlog process and restarting chrome, no luck. any ideas?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> my battlelog browser seems to be messed up, anyone ever seen this before:
> 
> I tried removing the dark theme, stopping the BBlog process and restarting chrome, no luck. any ideas?


This is due to the issues EA are having ATM.

I have the same thing


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This is due to the issues EA are having ATM.
> 
> I have the same thing


thanks for the reply!

this sucks, can't see my favorite servers....grrrrr


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Cool video. Really liked the Rock Lobster bit... Man that blew me away, lol. Damn I'm old...


I have to thank my father for his side of music that has influenced me over the years









Thanks again!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> thanks for the reply!
> this sucks, can't see my favorite servers....grrrrr


yeah tell me about it

People claim that the problem is with Punkbuster and the non Punkbuster servers are working fine.

I just cant stand cheaters so i will pass on those non punkbuster servers

However I also do believe that EA is also acting up.

I wanted to change my dogtag but my screen became like yours too.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Lol like punkbuster stops cheaters. Probably less cheaters on the non pb servers, as there is no pb to kick all the legit players.


----------



## mtbiker033

i managed to get into a server but the lag was terrible, is this also happening?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> i managed to get into a server but the lag was terrible, is this also happening?


Yep

A weird issue

People are not just lagging pingwise actually, but lagging in FPS

My FPS would drop to 10 from 60 than goes back to 60 than falls to 30

Screen freezes a second or two

At first I thought my GPU was dying but that was not the case.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice, good accuracy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was on a run, just had like 4-5 Kill Sprees like 5 or 6 times. I also had a 12 ping, which when going against guys with 60 pings, its insanely better. And, I just started using the Scar-L....what a gun. And they were nubs. And...and...(more excuses why I am really not that good on PC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Heh, that's usually how it goes for me when I get high scores, just several large multikills between deaths. 12 ping is insane, and a 50 ping advantage is pretty large, although I think once you get down into the 20s, 30s it gets less noticeable, but 60 vs 90 or 100 is a huge difference. Maybe it does scale all the way down there, the best I can get is mid 20s to about 1 or 2 servers that I know of. And it plays real nice at 20 ping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> i managed to get into a server but the lag was terrible, is this also happening?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep
> 
> A weird issue
> 
> People are not just lagging pingwise actually, but lagging in FPS
> 
> My FPS would drop to 10 from 60 than goes back to 60 than falls to 30
> 
> Screen freezes a second or two
> 
> At first I thought my GPU was dying but that was not the case.
Click to expand...

I hope whatever issues there are, clear up soon..


----------



## iARDAs

Some people over the BF3 forums are claiming that it might be a DDOS attack or something but I doubt it. I am sure they are just trying to speculate.

But WHAT IF???

Just think about it


----------



## pc-illiterate

is it everyone or just some dealing with the lag ?
off to skyrim for a few days i guess


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Heh, that's usually how it goes for me when I get high scores, just several large multikills between deaths. 12 ping is insane, and a 50 ping advantage is pretty large, although I think once you get down into the 20s, 30s it gets less noticeable, but 60 vs 90 or 100 is a huge difference. Maybe it does scale all the way down there, the best I can get is mid 20s to about 1 or 2 servers that I know of. And it plays real nice at 20 ping.
> I hope whatever issues there are, clear up soon..


seriously!! I would like to play some!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> is it everyone or just some dealing with the lag ?
> off to skyrim for a few days i guess


everyone

so far EA is "investigating"


----------



## Joneszilla

Totally unplayable right now. Lag is crazy. I had a ping of 13 and it was still unbearable.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> yeah tell me about it
> 
> People claim that the problem is with Punkbuster and the non Punkbuster servers are working fine.
> 
> I just cant stand cheaters so i will pass on those non punkbuster servers
> 
> However I also do believe that EA is also acting up.
> 
> I wanted to change my dogtag but my screen became like yours too.


Having these pesky FPS dips too. Dang, maybe a manual PB update is in order?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Having these pesky FPS dips too. Dang, maybe a manual PB update is in order?


I only have time to play a little on the weekends and this happens.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Heh, that's usually how it goes for me when I get high scores, just several large multikills between deaths. 12 ping is insane, and a 50 ping advantage is pretty large, although I think once you get down into the 20s, 30s it gets less noticeable, but 60 vs 90 or 100 is a huge difference. Maybe it does scale all the way down there, the best I can get is mid 20s to about 1 or 2 servers that I know of. And it plays real nice at 20 ping.
> I hope whatever issues there are, clear up soon..


I live in Kalamazoo, MI, about 150miles away from Chicago. I'm on like 30mbps/4mbps internet. Definitely helps me out if I am on a Chicago server. Wish I lived closer.









I will average about a 17, maybe almost 10 if I have NOTHING running except BF3 and 1 tab of Chrome....which at times I could exit out of.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Having these pesky FPS dips too. Dang, maybe a manual PB update is in order?


Manual PB update did nothing to fix the issue.


----------



## mtbiker033

this is an EA issue, from what I could find they did a server maintenance today and must have borked the system in the process..I have been on multiple servers and they are all experiencing lag spikes................................


----------



## Nelson2011

lag.... lag everywhere lol well haven't tried at home yet, was when i was playing during my lunch break at work lol


----------



## snoball

Came here expecting to be the only one saying I get random lag. Noticed everyone also reporting it. Gotta love this game...

I was on all Ultra slowly stepped graphics to low and it still persisted I was freaking like my GPU was crapping out. lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Came here expecting to be the only one saying I get random lag. Noticed everyone also reporting it. Gotta love this game...
> I was on all Ultra slowly stepped graphics to low and it still persisted I was freaking like my GPU was crapping out. lol


yeah it's not just you but everyone has gone through the same thing! I thought it was just me and restarted my pc, but my buddy I was in mumble with was getting the same thing..

EA FIX YOUR GAME!


----------



## Slightly skewed

To the server admins... Please turn off PB until the issue is resolved (if it truly is a PB related issue). Thanks.


----------



## snoball

Battlefield 3 where issues are patched into the game, not removed.


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Having these pesky FPS dips too. Dang, maybe a manual PB update is in order?


I'm on a fresh install of OS and BF3 on my backup rig and getting the same. Though when i'm not getting dips in frame rates they're staying quite high for medium textures, shadows, and terrain. For my 4890. Problem is as you said i'll get dips that render it unplayable.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I just played a round on a non PB server and there was no performance issues, so it looks like PB is the culprit.


----------



## Frankrizzo

yea they suck. someone needs to take Punkbuster over or get something better. how about hackstopper.com or cheatstopper.com


----------



## TheYonderGod

ANOTHER lag problem because of PB? Good thing for me I'm still RMAing my GPU anyways (they've had it for a week now and it's still processing -.-)


----------



## 66racer

Yeah the lag thing is ANNOYING!!! The worst part about it is that my wife is gone for the weekend and this is the only day I can game ALLLL night too









edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just played a round on a non PB server and there was no performance issues, so it looks like PB is the culprit.


Hum I might just do this! Never thought about it since I figured this is where the cheaters play. Do you get a lot of people with hacks in these rooms?


----------



## USFORCES

You guys see the new glitch someone figured out, be prepared


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Oh god. Now that this video has been released there will be 50 million people doing it.


----------



## 66racer

USFORCES,

Thanks for sharing, man there was one on scrap metal with close quarters where people were shooting from off the map in the ceiling but they must have fixed it cause only saw it 1 or 2 days a week ago or so.

Does the defribulator still kill people? I have been getting comfortable knifing people and tried the defib and couldnt make it happen


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> USFORCES,
> Thanks for sharing, man there was one on scrap metal with close quarters where people were shooting from off the map in the ceiling but they must have fixed it cause only saw it 1 or 2 days a week ago or so.
> 
> Does the defribulator still kill people? I have been getting comfortable knifing people and tried the defib and couldnt make it happen


Yeah it still works just fine. I usually try to aim for the back right shoulder, hold the mouse button down and you basically scan around their shoulder with it. You'll hit the spot eventually. It might be coincidence, but I seem to have better luck running at them with it. Also going from the side seems to get it pretty quick, but easier to get spotted.
~200 kills with it.


----------



## USFORCES

Remember BF2 where they flew the chopper through the building and jumped out or spinning the tank turret really fast and jumping out, those took forever to fix


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tael*
> 
> Yeah it still works just fine. I usually try to aim for the back right shoulder, hold the mouse button down and you basically scan around their shoulder with it. You'll hit the spot eventually. It might be coincidence, but I seem to have better luck running at them with it. Also going from the side seems to get it pretty quick, but easier to get spotted.
> ~200 kills with it.


Ahhh that must be my problem, Im pressing it, Im gonna try holding the button lol

Thanks +rep


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah the lag thing is ANNOYING!!! The worst part about it is that my wife is gone for the weekend and this is the only day I can game ALLLL night too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> Hum I might just do this! Never thought about it since I figured this is where the cheaters play. Do you get a lot of people with hacks in these rooms?


Don't bother, it looks like the FPS dip issue has been resolved, for the most part. I should add that yes, sometimes hackers like to hang out in non PB servers, but not always. And they are ALWAYS smoother to play in. It's a trade off I'm afraid.


----------



## james8

haha good thing no sane soldier play Metro


----------



## Faster_is_better

That metro glitch has been around a long time, but I didn't know how to get up there... You can also mortar from A and sometimes kill the guys camping in the stairs ceiling too. That's how I heard to kill them.. without actually glitching yourself.

Dangit, I was just on metro and some nubs were in the ceiling. I tried to use that glitch to get up there but just ended up suiciding about 4 times lol.. dunno if there was something special I didn't do..

So I just went back to A and mortared them, works fine.


----------



## USFORCES

There are a couple spots you can shoot through the floor too, I seen feet one day and killed the guy.


----------



## Shogon




----------



## mtbiker033

well it seems they fixed the lag problem, but my server browser still looks like:


----------



## iPrintScreen

I have no one to play on pc with because my friends are all on console.







If you want to play sometime, add me on Origin or Battlelog (iMitchy)


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> well it seems they fixed the lag problem, but my server browser still looks like:


what browser is that opera?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*


i like the knife kill animation..


----------



## JAM3S121

hey guys tonight i need some people to play with around 6 EST. I have around 5 hours to play and wanna just have some fun, squad based teamwork action.

I'll play any server but prefer ones with smaller ticket counts (like anything less than 600 is fine) rush or conquest work

just add me JAM3Sd121

I have a ventrilo chat server we can use to play.


----------



## pc-illiterate

need some help gettin this turd banned. can you all report this douche ?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RT-3/stats/191458137/

tellin me his stats must be bugged. 130 hours played and he has 13,000 kills. i dont care how good you are. you dont avg 1,000 kills per hour without a cheat.


----------



## JAM3S121

I have almost 70 hours and only 4.5k kills I need to catch up to that guy!


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> need some help gettin this turd banned. can you all report this douche ?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RT-3/stats/191458137/
> tellin me his stats must be bugged. 130 hours played and he has 13,000 kills. i dont care how good you are. you dont avg 1,000 kills per hour without a cheat.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/thacaz/stats/353503298/

BTW, its 100kills/hour, not a thousand.

And I am not even that good.

On Xbox I think I have like....

http://bf3stats.com/stats_360/C%20ehh%20Z#360

100kills/hour.

Not hard. Just have to be efficient, good, and play HC TDM.

He's probably not cheating, he is just good at bolt action sniping. I was the same way on Xbox. I don't want to sound cocky, but no one could touch me, so I was always labelled a cheater...but just had the pubstar touch.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> need some help gettin this turd banned. can you all report this douche ?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RT-3/stats/191458137/
> tellin me his stats must be bugged. 130 hours played and he has 13,000 kills. i dont care how good you are. you dont avg 1,000 kills per hour without a cheat.


Dude. That's 100 kills per hour. Easily possible.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Dude. That's 100 kills per hour. Easily possible.


I think it isn't EASY...but if you play HC TDM, all the time, and are decent, it isn't hard.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I think it isn't EASY...but if you play HC TDM, all the time, and are decent, it isn't hard.


You're correct. It's not really easy, but most definitely possible.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> need some help gettin this turd banned. can you all report this douche ?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RT-3/stats/191458137/
> tellin me his stats must be bugged. 130 hours played and he has 13,000 kills. i dont care how good you are. you dont avg 1,000 kills per hour without a cheat.


he prolly cheats

COLONEL SERVICE STAR 18 (Rank 63)
K/D Ratio 2.59
Accuracy 22.33 %
Headshot Rate 49.87 %
Scores per Minute 752.83
Kill Assists 10.29 %

Assessment (Metabans)

action
reason
@cheater_BF3 not found
other assessments not found

Suspicious Stats

Class Weapon Stats Name Stats Value
Engineer AKS74U Headshot/Kill-Percentage 35.82
Engineer SCAR-H Headshot/Kill-Percentage 37.93
GLOBAL - Kill-Assists-Percentage 10.29
Engineer M4 Headshot/Kill-Percentage 31.93
GLOBAL - Headshot/Kills-Percentage 49.87


----------



## nvidiaftw12

High hk's are possible. My sniper hk is probably over 80%


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> he prolly cheats
> COLONEL SERVICE STAR 18 (Rank 63)
> K/D Ratio 2.59
> Accuracy 22.33 %
> Headshot Rate 49.87 %
> Scores per Minute 752.83
> Kill Assists 10.29 %


Everything there isn't suspicious except the head-shot rate. 50% is insane.

EDIT: If all he does is use sniper rifles (which he is), 50% isn't suspicious.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Everything there isn't suspicious except the head-shot rate. 50% is insane.


Not really because he only uses a sniper. For example my sniper hk is 86.7%.


----------



## Caz

This guy is legit, just good. Get beyond it please.


----------



## raptorxrx

He could just be using a slight cheat, or not at all. If I'm not sure, and haven't played a game with him, I won't report. Those aren't unworldly like some of the other linked ones here.


----------



## JAM3S121

Literally going insane.

Last week I was crashing like crazy in BF3, ended up reinstalling windows 7 and it worked fine.

Went to play today and crashed like crazy.. went through everything from going to stock clock settings, disabling xmp profile for my ram etc. Everytime crashed about 10 minutes into the game. Disabled realtek HD audio and I now just played for 2 hours with no crashes but I feel like it shouldn't be the realtek.

I have always had it enabled even though I use my titanium Hd sound card, since the game has released with no problems ( i only recently started playing but had no issues at release.) Really hoped it solved this issue.


----------



## tael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> need some help gettin this turd banned. can you all report this douche ?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RT-3/stats/191458137/
> tellin me his stats must be bugged. 130 hours played and he has 13,000 kills. i dont care how good you are. you dont avg 1,000 kills per hour without a cheat.


It's people overreacting like this that keeps getting me banned from servers.








I've got very similar stats(bit lower all around I think, haven't payed attention recently), with lower HK% since I combat snipe and don't really care about conserving ammo.
Someone playing at a high level doesn't mean they are cheating, and pretty much anyone a little above average flags on that 'cheat assessment'.


----------



## pc-illiterate

and yeah, i realized after i posted it was 100.
is using an esp though. i spawn behind a building run right straight into it.playing rush. no one behind us. no way for anyone to see me. 30 seconds later he comes up throwing a nade exactly where i am. didnt get a hit marker on me but came straight in the room started spinning left towards me in the corner and opened fire. i was prone but he got that headshot. 1 hit kill with a glock. yeah. he was tapping everyone that round with headshots.
yeah, 1 of 2 shots hes gunna hit ya. 3 outta 4 hes gunna hs and kill ya.


----------



## OverClocker55

Sold my 580... got a MacBook







... dare me to try and run on the intel HD 3000?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Sold my 580... got a MacBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dare me to try and run on the intel HD 3000?


I think actually playing on a HD4000 is on par with a GT430 or something, so you could play at [email protected]@45fps...but idk about a 3000.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Sold my 580... got a MacBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dare me to try and run on the intel HD 3000?


you'll lag out at 10 fps


----------



## JAM3S121

hey guys anyone want to check out the quality of this video for me in 720p? its nothing serious just the only clip I had on my hard drive.. I am thinking about making another frag video (theres a couple in my channel if you guys wanna watch) just wanted to know what some people thought.

thanks





I never noticed how beautiful it is just destroying a small pillar like that in battlefield 3 btw.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Sold my 580... got a MacBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dare me to try and run on the intel HD 3000?


congratulations, now you are a hipster....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> what browser is that opera?


chrome


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Sold my 580... got a MacBook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... dare me to try and run on the intel HD 3000?


Have a fire extinguisher ready....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> hey guys anyone want to check out the quality of this video for me in 720p? its nothing serious just the only clip I had on my hard drive.. I am thinking about making another frag video (theres a couple in my channel if you guys wanna watch) just wanted to know what some people thought.
> thanks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never noticed how beautiful it is just destroying a small pillar like that in battlefield 3 btw.


Like the slow-mo on the pillar sequence.









Try one with a little Rage thrown in, something like Bulls on Parade.


----------



## Sync_Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sync_Bit*
> 
> What's up all,
> Looking to squad up with 3 other people and really put some hurt on people... So tired of joining a server with Assault team-mates that will not drop a med pack, or a Support that does not drop ammo&#8230; or 3 guys that are all snipers&#8230;
> I am a good all around player, best in Jet's and willing to die more than a few times to take a flag&#8230; Up for any and all types of gameplay, Conquest, TDM, RUSH, SDM, already have medals in all&#8230; I know I am a great team-player and try to work with whoever is in my squad, but without VOIP it is just a too hard to work as a team, hopefully we can make a TS server, I have a spare PC doing nothing and can be used for TS, also have a very good ISP connection, un-compressed 12meg D/L, 5meg U/L, so can handle the bandwidth&#8230;
> Looking for 3 others that are in the Northeast USA, and play say after 6:00pm weeknights and some on the weekend&#8230; Just looking to have some fun and put an end being teamed up by the server with people that are not looking to win&#8230;
> PM me if you're interested


Ok TS Server is up and running looking for a couple of more people that are just into gaming, squading up and [email protected]#, no message board, no web-site, just when your gaming on BF3, joining a TS server and working together and taking the win...It is a much better experience to sqaud up with others that want to win and leave the drama for the kidddies...

PM me in your instrested...

Thanks,


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I wish I could get back on and play but my 7950 is not here yet from RMA . should be next week sometime. I just started playing a few days ago before I had to RMA and I got hooked now I am feigning to play


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i like the knife kill animation..


I'm still trying to figure whats best in CyberLink 10







Think my next one I'll try and do slow motion, or read up on some things to do.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I wish I could get back on and play but my 7950 is not here yet from RMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . should be next week sometime. I just started playing a few days ago before I had to RMA and I got hooked now I am feigning to play


msi=


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> msi=


I was told that the MSi Twin frozr cards were awesome thats why I bought it. is MSi really that bad honestly? I cant return the card any longer due to newegg changed my Invoice from 330.00 to $230.00. They deducted the $100.00 in games from the card so customer service told me that I would only get $230.00 back rather then the $330.00

I thought the games were a free gift but they didnt seem to see it that way.


----------



## crashdummy35

Are the servers still laggy for anyone else..? Sometimes they play fine and, like just now, I finally quit because it was just too much. My ping was ~ 41 too.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> msi=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that the MSi Twin frozr cards were awesome thats why I bought it. is MSi really that bad honestly? I cant return the card any longer due to newegg changed my Invoice from 330.00 to $230.00. They deducted the $100.00 in games from the card so customer service told me that I would only get $230.00 back rather then the $330.00
> 
> I thought the games were a free gift but they didnt seem to see it that way.
Click to expand...

never activate the codes. they charge you unless its from the gpu brand and inside the box. newegg puts the things in the shipping box and charges like 50 for each game


----------



## Joneszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Are the servers still laggy for anyone else..? Sometimes they play fine and, like just now, I finally quit because it was just too much. My ping was ~ 41 too.


I just played a few games on 2 different servers and all was fine.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I was told that the MSi Twin frozr cards were awesome thats why I bought it. is MSi really that bad honestly? I cant return the card any longer due to newegg changed my Invoice from 330.00 to $230.00. They deducted the $100.00 in games from the card so customer service told me that I would only get $230.00 back rather then the $330.00
> 
> I thought the games were a free gift but they didnt seem to see it that way.


Msi cards themselves aren't that bad, but the coolers have a lot of problems. Both msi graphics cards I have had cooler problems. Also, msi gets a terrible reputation from their amd mobos specifically from the 880 chipset.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joneszilla*
> 
> I just played a few games on 2 different servers and all was fine.


Hmmm...wonder if it was some high pingers then.


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Msi cards themselves aren't that bad, but the coolers have a lot of problems. Both msi graphics cards have had cooler problems. Also, msi gets a terrible reputation from their amd mobos specifically from the 880 chipset.


Depends from card to card. The 570 PE was a beast and I still love mine. I put a friend on the 870 chipset I think and has been going good for a year or so now. Neither have had any issues, the 570 in fact impressed me greatly.

People who have issues will always be louder than those that have none. I wouldn't base the quality of a brand on a few of their items and the outcry of a select few.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hmmm...wonder if it was some high pingers then.


I've had these issues as well. I'm putting it down to new servers having issues. Haven't had problems on the servers I've played on before. Happens when everyone has decent ping too. so I guess you could rule that out.


----------



## james8

can the TUG-S or MAV detects enemy movements on the level above or below it?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> can the TUG-S or MAV detects enemy movements on the level above or below it?


Pretty sure the TUGS can and I thought the MAV had to be spotted so line of sight would be needed.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> can the TUG-S or MAV detects enemy movements on the level above or below it?


Yes.

Regarding the PB lag we had a few days ago, I can say it is gone completely for me.


----------



## JAM3S121

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Have a fire extinguisher ready....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the slow-mo on the pillar sequence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try one with a little Rage thrown in, something like Bulls on Parade.


thank you







maybe i will use that song sometime! I just needed something short for this clip to test out the quality !


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> can the TUG-S or MAV detects enemy movements on the level above or below it?


Yes they can, a good trick is to fly a MAV up and hide it in an inaccessible building near a high traffic area, like on Seine Crossing or other city maps. It will keep spotting for your team but nobody on the other team can see it to shoot it ;p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorginator*
> 
> Pretty sure the TUGS can and I thought the MAV had to be spotted so line of sight would be needed.


The MAV does the same thing as TUGS in addition to being able to fly and spot.


----------



## dph314

Ok so I don't keep up on this thread as much as I would like to, but I just got a question so sorry if it's been answered relatively recently.

Does SLI do anything for anyone in multiplayer? I get like 10fps more min. framerate. I think my network is holding me back, because in single-player I get a lot more GPU usage. But for multiplayer, does anyone see full-GPU usage in SLI with 670s or 680s? Not only does the framerate jump wildly between ~90-120fps, but I also see relatively similar min's and avg's when using one card as opposed to SLI. Single-card mode, the GPU has a full load, SLI they have about 65% each. But the framerate always bounces between 80-120fps (and looks almost exactly like single-card framerates)


----------



## bburrill2012

On metro.. I joined just before halfway through the game or I would have predicted I would have taken first place lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

o.0 close quarters is fun put a xfx 7770 in my rig.... just waiting for me gtx 690


----------



## Frankrizzo

how many tickets was that server? That's an awful lot of kills and death on everybody.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> On metro.. I joined just before halfway through the game or I would have predicted I would have taken first place lol.


----------



## bburrill2012

Honestly dont remember, it was like a month ago. I think 2-3k.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Ok so I don't keep up on this thread as much as I would like to, but I just got a question so sorry if it's been answered relatively recently.
> Does SLI do anything for anyone in multiplayer? I get like 10fps more min. framerate. I think my network is holding me back, because in single-player I get a lot more GPU usage. But for multiplayer, does anyone see full-GPU usage in SLI with 670s or 680s? Not only does the framerate jump wildly between ~90-120fps, but I also see relatively similar min's and avg's when using one card as opposed to SLI. Single-card mode, the GPU has a full load, SLI they have about 65% each. But the framerate always bounces between 80-120fps (and looks almost exactly like single-card framerates)


Im looking for an answer for this one too. In the 670 owners club someone on a 4.5ghz 2600k was only getting 60-70% max use and under 120fps. Im concerned because Im planning on getting another gtx670 to sli on my 120hz monitor, if there is an issue I would probably just stick to one unfortunatly


----------



## JAM3S121

I got a invite from someone on ocn to be friends.

hour or so later they invite me to their server with another member of ocn, we proceed to play 5v5 ish even though it was a 16vs16 1500 ticket metro map.

good 15-20 minutes into it myself and the other ocn member are kicked. Dont invite me to you're friends list and invite me to you're ****ty server to kick us saying were hacking? Get real dude.


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im looking for an answer for this one too. In the 670 owners club someone on a 4.5ghz 2600k was only getting 60-70% max use and under 120fps. Im concerned because Im planning on getting another gtx670 to sli on my 120hz monitor, if there is an issue I would probably just stick to one unfortunatly


SLI helps me in a lot of games, but mostly single-player. I think it's got to be the network. I had my 3930k at 4.5Ghz and still didn't get more GPU usage or close to a steady 120fps even though GPU usage was ~65% on each card.

SLI is a lot better utilized in single-player for me. Multiplayer...not so much. I really just use it to run both cards stock instead of overclocking and using one. Even one at stock is good enough to get over 60fps steady. But a steady 120 doesn't happen, as it's constantly bouncing between 80 and 120fps. I may just give up and set the framerate-limit at 85fps for less fluctuation.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Pathetic server to report, kicked when admin got mad.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Pathetic server to report, kicked when admin got mad.


What where you being a dick for?


----------



## NateST

If anyone wants to play SQDM as I play that the most and uses Skype, my Origin ID is nstuewer. You can alternatively find me on OCNs squad.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Pathetic server to report, kicked when admin got mad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What where you being a dick for?
Click to expand...









I still don't know. I don't even know who kicked me. Sad because I've been playing there all the time. I refuse to play there now.


----------



## r4yne

I bought this game yesterday and I already love it, I can't fly choppers or jets to save my life but, I will get there. If anyone wants to add me to Origin my ID is TiredBaton.


----------



## r4yne

My MSI card is great, its the motherboards that suck from MSI.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don't know. I don't even know who kicked me. Sad because I've been playing there all the time. I refuse to play there now.


Not knowing is really annoying. Is it worse than knowing and it being completely wrong?! meh, ruined my evening (on BF3) when I was banned on my favourite server for baseraping when I didn't!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I got a invite from someone on ocn to be friends.
> hour or so later they invite me to their server with another member of ocn, we proceed to play 5v5 ish even though it was a 16vs16 1500 ticket metro map.
> good 15-20 minutes into it myself and the other ocn member are kicked. Dont invite me to you're friends list and invite me to you're ****ty server to kick us saying were hacking? Get real dude.


Who was it? I was also invited to join a game but never did. I stick to the servers I know and play regularly.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I got a invite from someone on ocn to be friends.
> hour or so later they invite me to their server with another member of ocn, we proceed to play 5v5 ish even though it was a 16vs16 1500 ticket metro map.
> good 15-20 minutes into it myself and the other ocn member are kicked. Dont invite me to you're friends list and invite me to you're ****ty server to kick us saying were hacking? Get real dude.


Yeah what dafuq... You banned us for hacking. LMAO! I was like 20-15 or something ridiculously crappy. Glad you werent there when I 92-19 on metro. NUB!


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Who was it? I was also invited to join a game but never did. I stick to the servers I know and play regularly.


Crash and Doom.. Dont remember the full names cuz i deleted them off my friends list.


----------



## bburrill2012

DoomAvalanche and Crash7756


----------



## JAM3S121

bburril can you teach me how to be so awesome with the RPK? I swear last night playing i looked at the kill feed a few times and say a triple kill here or there with a grenade from you lol.. you always get so much more kills than me







doesn't help that i played hardcore when it came out and only recently started getting back into it.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bburrill2012*
> 
> Yeah what dafuq... You banned us for hacking. LMAO! I was like 20-15 or something ridiculously crappy. Glad you werent there when I 92-19 on metro. NUB!


He is saying he got kicked too, he wasnt the one who kicked/banned you............


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> bburril can you teach me how to be so awesome with the RPK? I swear last night playing i looked at the kill feed a few times and say a triple kill here or there with a grenade from you lol.. you always get so much more kills than me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't help that i played hardcore when it came out and only recently started getting back into it.


What map? Metro? Metro is the ultimate nade map lol, it's not to hard to get 3+ multikills with them on a packed server. Then occasionally you get one of those glorious 5, 6 or 7 nade kills and whipe out a whole area.







good stuff.


----------



## Frankrizzo

metro is the ultimate spam anything trick to support class is pick a spot where the enemy will be and dont let go of the trigger. very boring but effective.


----------



## bburrill2012

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> He is saying he got kicked too, he wasnt the one who kicked/banned you............


I know he wasnt me and him were together and got banned for hacking. I know i didnt post it so it was all confusing.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Oh great, I haven't played in like a week because I'm RMAing my 7870, and I have to play at 1366x768 on my GTS250 that I'm using for now, but I felt like playing right now so I try to log in and it says my password is invalid. My password has been saved in my browser for months, so I know it's not wrong, and I tried to typing it in too, and now I'm blocked from even trying to log in because I tried 3 times..

Edit: reset my password and it's working now...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh great, I haven't played in like a week because I'm RMAing my 7870, and I have to play at 1366x768 on my GTS250 that I'm using for now, but I felt like playing right now so I try to log in and it says my password is invalid. My password has been saved in my browser for months, so I know it's not wrong, and I tried to typing it in too, and now I'm blocked from even trying to log in because I tried 3 times..


Server maintenance. Don't try too many times, or it will kick you out.

Edit: you already tried too many times, oops.


----------



## Slightly skewed

DId you type it in wrong 3 times?







EA live. I'm sure they will help you out. Hopefully.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Yeah I just had to reset my password and it works now. If it was maintenance shouldn't it say that, not invalid password?

Rofl, I haven't played in almost 2 weeks and my first game I get called a hacker http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/40160187/1/373886055/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah I just had to reset my password and it works now. If it was maintenance shouldn't it say that, not invalid password?
> Rofl, I haven't played in almost 2 weeks and my first game I get called a hacker http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/40160187/1/373886055/


Nice game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice game


It wasn't, really. They all just sucked, I was missing soooo many easy shots, but I had time to stop shooting, fix my aim, and kill them before they killed me, sometimes I even reloaded while they were shooting at me and still killed them, it was kinda sad tbh.


----------



## iPDrop

How to PTFO


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> How to PTFO


I don't understand this video. You aren't trying to advertise your political views are you?


----------



## iPDrop

No I was just listening to a show in the background


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> How to PTFO


Non hardcore, and 55 year old crack head ruins the immersion this game can bring.


----------



## iPDrop

uhh what, 55 year old crack head?


----------



## Slightly skewed

My friends list has been culled. If you were cut, there was a good reason.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Non hardcore, and 55 year old crack head ruins the immersion this game can bring.


Said it before, will say it again to make it clear. The game is harder to play in non-hardcore. That's fact. Regeneration being on makes players much more aggressive, makes the whole game far more action packed. Kills are more down to aim and skill than first shot reaction time and spraying overpowered weapons without aiming. Hardcore is a bit of a joke.

All hardcore does is promote camping. People get so phased out by the fact that basically any weapon 1shot kills that they just wait people out. It makes for an absoloutely awful game. Also it makes the Recon kit incredibly overpowered, people are already using the class incorrectly as a sniper setup rather than an actual recon setup as intended, so buffing that further by playing hardcore doesn't do anything for the gameplay in that respect.

On the topic of overpowered stuff, I'm really active with helis and I find the Jet vs Heli damage is way too high. Jets shouldn't be able to single burst a heli from outside the map where it can't retaliate. The main cannon is too accurate and bursts for too long. Dogfights should be more about heatseeker battles and evasion than 'who gets behind who and shoots first'. Or just all of the jets playing a bit ring-a-rosie with eachother, flying around in circles because none of them know how to evade. It happens way more than you'd think.

The whole mentality of jet players is to abuse the fact that air vehicles can go so far out of the map, so they come in, burst what they can and fly waaaaaaaaay outside of the map again where nothing can happen. If they are successfully engaged by an enemy, and get disabled, they just immediately jump out. They don't even try to land. Obviously, part of this is to do with jets being grossly overpowered, but part of it is to do with the poor landing system jets have. Pair the poor landing sysem along with the poor physics and the horrible desync and you have jet combat as it is now. Awful. You can tell very little thought went into it.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> Said it before, will say it again to make it clear. The game is harder to play in non-hardcore. That's fact. Regeneration being on makes players much more aggressive, makes the whole game far more action packed. Kills are more down to aim and skill than first shot reaction time and spraying overpowered weapons without aiming. Hardcore is a bit of a joke.


Never thought of it like that, interesting - I've mainly stuck to Hardcore to challange myself, I've probably played non-hardcore 2% of games so don't really have enough experience to judge for myself. I will be sure to try this out though. I'm quite excited to think this will be more of a challange!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone know the approx time/date it'll be when battlelog get's fixed? It's pretty annoying and now I only see about 4 servers online with players in it...random 1000ms lag spikes make the servers almost unplayable. Kinda annoying this hasn't been fixed yet...


----------



## bburrill2012

Its fine for me. Might be an issue on your end.


----------



## dhughesuk

Fine for me now too, was the next day after last weeks horrible lag party!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> Also it makes the Recon kit incredibly overpowered, *people are already using the class incorrectly as a sniper setup rather than an actual recon setup as intended*, so buffing that further by playing hardcore doesn't do anything for the gameplay in that respect.


What are you saying the recon is supposed to do. There is a reason why it has 12 power scopes and a sniper rifle, and that reason is because it is a SNIPER kit.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What are you saying the recon is supposed to do. There is a reason why it has 12 power scopes and a sniper rifle, and that reason is because it is a SNIPER kit.


"omgz but he has a big wifle!"

Incorrect, the clue is in the name. Recon, reconnaisance, spotting, slipping through. Great, you have a rifle. Doesn't mean you sit in a bush doing nothing for your team.

You are given a motion sensor, a paradrop spawn beacon, SOFLAM. These items absoloutely shine when used aggressively. Especially the motion sensor in high traffic areas. The spawn beacon is absoloutely great if you can slip behind enemy lines and place it behind the objective in Rush. The SOFLAM gives people who lock on extra damage, and allows Javelins and Guided Missiles to be shot at any vehicle or air target. Again, it works best in high traffic areas, you have to be active with the placement of it.

Suppressed bolt actions and semi-autos work amazingly when you manage to slip behind the enemy, you can gun them all down from behind and they don't know where you are.

Fact is, you have to move as recon to be effective. It's funny really, I've seen some recon guys go 15-0 in some games, problem is the points they get are completely outweighed by people who are either using the class correctly or are playing the objective, they'll only have 1800-2000 points per game because all they're doing is getting kills.

Kills mean absoloutely nothing in Battlefield, especially in Conquest. In conquest, if you have all of the points, the enemy team loses around 1 ticket every 3 seconds. Really, the only acceptable time to be camping with the recon kit is on defense on Rush gamemodes, but even then if you aren't moving, clearing objectives, you still won't even get 1/10th the amount of points as any player who knows what they're doing, regardless of the amount of kills you get.

A good marker to prove kills mean nothing, I regularly gun for a friend in helis, and he always ends up with 25% more points than me, even when I have a flawless KD of 25 and up, just being the vessel for support gets you more experience than actually killing enemies.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reflux*
> 
> "omgz but he has a big wifle!"
> Incorrect, the clue is in the name. Recon, reconnaisance, spotting, slipping through. Great, you have a rifle. Doesn't mean you sit in a bush doing nothing for your team.
> You are given a motion sensor, a paradrop spawn beacon, SOFLAM. These items absoloutely shine when used aggressively. Especially the motion sensor in high traffic areas. The spawn beacon is absoloutely great if you can slip behind enemy lines and place it behind the objective in Rush. The SOFLAM gives people who lock on extra damage, and allows Javelins and Guided Missiles to be shot at any vehicle or air target. Again, it works best in high traffic areas, you have to be active with the placement of it.
> Suppressed bolt actions and semi-autos work amazingly when you manage to slip behind the enemy, you can gun them all down from behind and they don't know where you are.
> Fact is, you have to move as recon to be effective. It's funny really, I've seen some recon guys go 15-0 in some games, problem is the points they get are completely outweighed by people who are either using the class correctly or are playing the objective, they'll only have 1800-2000 points per game because all they're doing is getting kills.
> Kills mean absoloutely nothing in Battlefield, especially in Conquest. In conquest, if you have all of the points, the enemy team loses around 1 ticket every 3 seconds. Really, the only acceptable time to be camping with the recon kit is on defense on Rush gamemodes, but even then if you aren't moving, clearing objectives, you still won't even get 1/10th the amount of points as any player who knows what they're doing, regardless of the amount of kills you get.


Bullcrap. I have enough sniper skills to sit back and know how to still help my team. You can sit up on a hill and still soflam and still spot things.

And as for the points, maybe if you're bad and can't aim for the head, then yeah, you're going to get little points. But if you're 600 meters back and you get 8 headshots in a couple mins, you're mvp by 3 times the points of anybody else.

Don't believe me?


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Bullcrap. I have enough sniper skills to sit back and know how to still help my team. You can sit up on a hill and still soflam and still spot things.
> 
> And as for the points, maybe if you're bad and can't aim for the head, then yeah, you're going to get little points. But if you're 600 meters back and you get 8 headshots in a couple mins, you're mvp by 3 times the points of anybody else.
> 
> Don't believe me?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/994708/


You can do anything when the teams are grossly unbalanced, especially on rush.

As you can see, there's another obvious recon on the other team with a more realistic score. That's the sort of player I'm talking about.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Bullcrap. I have enough sniper skills to sit back and know how to still help my team.


You're also helping out the other team when you're playing offense on *rush*.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> You're also helping out the other team when you're playing offense on *rush*.


Am I? Lets think on that.

They have 3 soflams, and about 10 javilens. Is there any vehicles that are going to be getting to shore?

Now lets say I shoot and destroy all three soflams.

Now almost all of the vehicles make it to shore.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Am I? Lets think on that.
> 
> They have 3 soflams, and about 10 javilens. Is there any vehicles that are going to be getting to shore?
> 
> Now lets say I shoot and destroy all three soflams.
> 
> Now almost all of the vehicles make it to shore.


No, if there are 10 players using Javelin, no matter how many soflams you destroy, every tank will die.

That's 13 players coordinating as a team too, which frankly never happens on pub.

Hypothetical situations don't really apply either, so it's all sort of irrelevant.


----------



## james8

battlelog is having problems again. take forever for page to load and it doesn't even load completely


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> That's 13 players coordinating as a team too, which frankly never happens on pub.


That's three people sniping, but put down a soflam in the general direction first.

Than ten people shooting Jav's. Not quite what I call teamwork.

With the soflams down, vehicles can stay closer to shore while NOT being shot, and can also flank better.

Sniping with GOOD snipers is different than the one guy who got one kill.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I'm sure there are several ways to play every class, none are necessarily wrong, but some are more appropriate at certain times.

I probably wouldn't mind 1 or 2 camping snipers on a large conquest game, as long as they were good. Would kind of be like guardian angels, saving people from jihad jeeps or enemies repairing vehicles, etc etc. Now when you get 2 squads full of camping snipers, that is a problem.

Just like a support could c4 or claymore a certain flag the entire game. It may seem kind of pointless, but they would be defending an objective, and could possibly keep a flag for much longer than if nobody was around to do it.

Camping becomes a problem when to many people are doing it, but it can be advantageous in some scenarios when used sparingly..


----------



## JuliusCivilis

In my opinion the accusations for beeing a cheater/hacker are getting worse and worse. Not only for me but also for many others. People just dont bother to check the stats of a person on Battlelog before acusing someone. I always like to think BF3 has this kind of civilized community LOL.


----------



## pc-illiterate

stats dont mean anything as far as being a cheater goes. a person using a cheat while using his/her brain wont let using it be obvious. kinda like potheads, weekend alcoholics, women that are called a 'female dog'


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That's three people sniping, but put down a soflam in the general direction first.
> Than ten people shooting Jav's. Not quite what I call teamwork.
> With the soflams down, vehicles can stay closer to shore while NOT being shot, and can also flank better.
> Sniping with GOOD snipers is different than the one guy who got one kill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm sure there are several ways to play every class, none are necessarily wrong, but some are more appropriate at certain times.
> I probably wouldn't mind 1 or 2 camping snipers on a large conquest game, as long as they were good. Would kind of be like guardian angels, saving people from jihad jeeps or enemies repairing vehicles, etc etc. Now when you get 2 squads full of camping snipers, that is a problem.
> Just like a support could c4 or claymore a certain flag the entire game. It may seem kind of pointless, but they would be defending an objective, and could possibly keep a flag for much longer than if nobody was around to do it.
> Camping becomes a problem when to many people are doing it, but it can be advantageous in some scenarios when used sparingly..


Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## sterik01

I need some help. Today Origin updated and now I keep on getting disconnected 1 minute after playing online multiplayer.

This message pops up when the games closes itself.







How can I fix?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I need some help. Today Origin updated and now I keep on getting disconnected 1 minute after playing online multiplayer.
> This message pops up when the games closes itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I fix?


update punkbuster. or ignore punkbuster in your anti-virus.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

It means that punkbuster can't connect to the internet. Check your firewall.


----------



## Faster_is_better

They removed 5 Premium Assignments?????


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I need some help. Today Origin updated and now I keep on getting disconnected 1 minute after playing online multiplayer.
> This message pops up when the games closes itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I fix?


I had this same issue and it was fixed by my doing something with punk buster.... Not just updating using the pb set-up you put in the BF3 folder, I had to download a file and manually place it in a folder. Let me go and try and find my thread and I'll come back and edit right quick.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Go here. Get the file shown below, the top one that says "For Players."



Here's the instructions:
Quote:


> PunkBuster (Battlefield 3) Security Files
> The following files are only needed if your PunkBuster doesn't update by itself. Right click the appropriate link below and choose "save as" to your "pb" folder - make sure the file you save is saved with the filename shown below.


So you will save it with this name
Quote:


> pbsec.htm


to your pb folder. That did it for me when I had pb issues out of the blue and pb would not update using the pb set-up like it was supposed to.


----------



## Nelson2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They removed 5 Premium Assignments?????


Yea they're doing some maintenance to battlelog so that should explain that....


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They removed 5 Premium Assignments?????


Ehhh, no whining about all your assignments chief.


----------



## iPDrop

Operation Firespree!


----------



## james8

hmm origin 9.0 looks very sleek. origin > steam in terms of GUI looks now


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> hmm origin 9.0 looks very sleek. origin > steam in terms of GUI looks now


It does look good. I actually like it.

Also, is it just me or are the CQB maps all "settled" now to where people just run to certain spots and camp the entire match..? Joined Deranged Gamers and they were voting for Ziba over and over and fighting for that upper balcony with the bar harder than they were fighting for the flags.... Joined another server and Donya ends up being the same thing: spawn camp or camp a corner somewhere. Felt bad quitting because 1nf3ction was in the server but, just wasn't in the mood for it tonight.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I'll admit I spent some time camping that area

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Insan1tyOne

Hello all fellow BF3 fanatics! Having a little issue with BF3 at the moment and require assistance, started a thread about the problem here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1292054/please-read-bf3-fatal-error please check it out! Thanks!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Holy crap they actually added changing loudouts to battlelog! :O


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

That vehicle expansion actually looks great....but I know it'll just turn into 40 snipers hiding from vehicles every round, or some super serious admin on a server will enforce some dumb rule that ruins the fun of it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It does look good. I actually like it.
> Also, is it just me or are the CQB maps all "settled" now to where people just run to certain spots and camp the entire match..? Joined Deranged Gamers and they were voting for Ziba over and over and fighting for that upper balcony with the bar harder than they were fighting for the flags.... Joined another server and Donya ends up being the same thing: spawn camp or camp a corner somewhere. Felt bad quitting because 1nf3ction was in the server but, just wasn't in the mood for it tonight.


Yea, I've noticed alot more camping. Zamba tower or whatever its called, they just camp at the top center area of the map. Or they camp in one of the corners in the underground parking lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> hmm origin 9.0 looks very sleek. origin > steam in terms of GUI looks now


It's better but its a little slow. I'm used to clicking on bf3 to launch it right away but now I have to wait for the popup window then I can click to play the game. Also the sync thing is a little different....what's it syncing?

I think they're fixing battlelog today, or at least I saw it was going to be down at what? 9am? So we'll see if its actually fixed. I can only see 3 servers now, it used to be like 8, now its 3....lol. Talk about some major issues....


----------



## vinton13

WHY ARE ALL THE CQ HARDCORE SERVERS EMPTY. *weep*


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> WHY ARE ALL THE CQ HARDCORE SERVERS EMPTY. *weep*


I don't play anything but HC mode.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> update punkbuster. or ignore punkbuster in your anti-virus.


I opened PB and ran a check. Didn't reinstall or update. I also removed FXAA files and now the game works great. Not sure if FXAA files had anything to do with it. thanks for all the info fellas.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I don't play anything but HC mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opened PB and ran a check. Didn't reinstall or update. I also removed FXAA files and now the game works great. Not sure if FXAA files had anything to do with it. thanks for all the info fellas.


I had to remove it as well, messing with my OSD on Rivatuner.

I don't see that much of a difference anyway.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They removed 5 Premium Assignments?????
> 
> 
> 
> Yea they're doing some maintenance to battlelog so that should explain that....
Click to expand...

Ah, they are back, and a new Loadout screen too.. Interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> They removed 5 Premium Assignments?????
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhh, no whining about all your assignments chief.
Click to expand...

haha, I won't really use most of the guns in those assignments, and the camo's don't really matter Or the dog tags. They're just nice to have for a goal in the game, a side mission to use X gun for so many times to gain Y useless benefit


----------



## james8

omg they added load outs to battlelog!! man i still remember how that thread about loadout is like the highest liked thread in the feedback section with almost 9000 stars. DICE really do listen i'm so happy


----------



## redalert

yeah adding loadouts to battlelog is nice


----------



## Frankrizzo

They need to disable name changing "cheats, and spammers are having a field day with it."

Fix the ALL the bugs,
no gun bug, no radio beacon/tugs bug, jump over something and have bad luck and die bug, the hit box bug, the cheats galore bug. etc

How about fix things that are broken before adding new stuff that will be broken in the future?


----------



## Zorginator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> They need to disable name changing "cheats, and spammers are having a field day with it."
> Fix the ALL the bugs,
> no gun bug, no radio beacon/tugs bug, jump over something and have bad luck and die bug, the hit box bug, the cheats galore bug. etc
> How about fix things that are broken before adding new stuff that will be broken in the future?


I'm starting to get seriously irritated by the menu bug. Where you respawn/revived and the menu overlay appears. Meaning you cannot shoot, but neither can you suicide to respawn. Genuinely waited about 5 mins on one gaming asking the other team to come and kill me. Irritating.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm not sure how handy this loadout menu is. Most of the time I end up changing it in game anyways once I get in there and see what's going on.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure how handy this loadout menu is. Most of the time I end up changing it in game anyways once I get in there and see what's going on.


Even if you never use it out of game (I probably will every once in a while), it fixes the gun master bug, and I think cammos used to reset after every game didn't they? Idk because I never used them.

You could alt-tab and change them while the game is loading, so you don't have to waste time once the game as already started... Assuming it does work if the game is already loading.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Even if you never use it out of game (I probably will every once in a while), it fixes the gun master bug, and I think cammos used to reset after every game didn't they? Idk because I never used them.
> You could alt-tab and change them while the game is loading, so you don't have to waste time once the game as already started... Assuming it does work if the game is already loading.


Oh that last part might be useful, instead of staring at the results of the match for 45 seconds. But something tells me the change won't take place until the game is restarted.


----------



## [email protected]

I saw strange texture changes on the ground like it was shifting. Nothing purple but i did see a light pink for a second but it was gone. Almost like it could been a map graphic color but then again i don't know what it is. I didn't wanna have to worry about my hardware failing until i had to go back to EVGA forums to be sure what graphic settings i used for BF3 and i think it probably had something to do with FXAA files but otherwise it does feel like my video card is acting up or maybe i need a new psu lol

I ran a test again and it seems to be fine.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Camouflage still doesnt get saved. *sigh*


----------



## JAM3S121

is there a reason almost no servers have mobile anti air anymore?


----------



## iPDrop

SKS Iron Sights









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Z9HSg5y9g


----------



## snoball

Hello again people of BF3. I hope you guys aren't the idiots I run into playing this game. I should play the lottery because there are better odds of me winning that than a BF3 game. Teammates are useless.

Add soldier llabons, we can play at some point tomorrow maybe. Rage quit NoobField 3 for the night.


----------



## djriful

Can't believe someone called me Aimbot hacker... I was playing Close-Quarters map with QBU-88 just keeps doing headshots with my Sensei mouse...

Problem with them... stand there for 3 seconds looking at me... yeah... my bullets is 3/4 way to your head already.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Can't believe someone called me Aimbot hacker... I was playing Close-Quarters map with QBU-88 just keeps doing headshots with my Sensei mouse...
> 
> Problem with them... stand there for 3 seconds looking at me... yeah... my bullets is 3/4 way to your head already.


I got called and banned a hacker using that gun too.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I updated to Windows 8 and BF3 crashes for me when I have MSI Afterburner open. I used to use MSI Afterburner without a problem to record, but now the game crashes when it loads into the game, single player or multiplayer. Any hits?

I've found suggestions that I should underclock my 570s below stock, but I don't want to do that. I had them overclocked to the exact levels before without any problems.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I updated to Windows 8 and BF3 crashes for me when I have MSI Afterburner open. I used to use MSI Afterburner without a problem to record, but now the game crashes when it loads into the game, single player or multiplayer. Any hits?
> I've found suggestions that I should underclock my 570s below stock, but I don't want to do that. I had them overclocked to the exact levels before without any problems.


Don't use Win8? =)

Majority of the people will be sticking to Win7 until all the issues are resolved. 2nd mostly dislike Win8 UI anyways, I've tried it and I can't do what I wanted to do like in Win7 anymore. Biggest NO I've given to Microsoft.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I updated to Windows 8 and BF3 crashes for me when I have MSI Afterburner open. I used to use MSI Afterburner without a problem to record, but now the game crashes when it loads into the game, single player or multiplayer. Any hits?
> 
> I've found suggestions that I should underclock my 570s below stock, but I don't want to do that. I had them overclocked to the exact levels before without any problems.


Maybe AB has some incompatibility issues with Win8, probably have to wait for an update to AB to fully resolve it. So goes the problem with living on the cutting edge.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Hello again people of BF3. I hope you guys aren't the idiots I run into playing this game. I should play the lottery because there are better odds of me winning that than a BF3 game. Teammates are useless.
> Add soldier llabons, we can play at some point tomorrow maybe. Rage quit NoobField 3 for the night.


That's how my last 3 attempts at playing ended.

You should see some of the places I'd find my teammates "hiding" in the CQB maps...







It's like "Forget the flags, I'll just prone half-way into this wall and kill people as they run by...." As hard as guys camp that balcony bar on Ziba T you'd think there are real drinks up there or something.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I updated to Windows 8 and BF3 crashes for me when I have MSI Afterburner open. I used to use MSI Afterburner without a problem to record, but now the game crashes when it loads into the game, single player or multiplayer. Any hits?
> 
> I've found suggestions that I should underclock my 570s below stock, but I don't want to do that. I had them overclocked to the exact levels before without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use Win8? =)
> 
> Majority of the people will be sticking to Win7 until all the issues are resolved. 2nd mostly dislike Win8 UI anyways, I've tried it and I can't do what I wanted to do like in Win7 anymore. Biggest NO I've given to Microsoft.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I updated to Windows 8 and BF3 crashes for me when I have MSI Afterburner open. I used to use MSI Afterburner without a problem to record, but now the game crashes when it loads into the game, single player or multiplayer. Any hits?
> 
> I've found suggestions that I should underclock my 570s below stock, but I don't want to do that. I had them overclocked to the exact levels before without any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe AB has some incompatibility issues with Win8, probably have to wait for an update to AB to fully resolve it. So goes the problem with living on the cutting edge.
Click to expand...

Thanks to both, but no, I vouch as a witness firsthand for Windows 8's performance improvements from 7. Going back is definitely not an option for me. This is coming from someone who was skeptical and speculated Windows 8 to be repugnant. I don't see what "you can't do what you wanted to do like in Win7 anymore," can you clarify? I haven't found anything ground-breaking that's been cut out; the standard Start menu and Aero being the obvious features cut out.

I found a tip somewhere that I should unlock my voltage control MSI and set it to about 1000-1025 which is roughly the average stock voltage for the 570. I just did so remotely from work and will try it out when I am home. I don't think the problem is particular to Windows 8 nor NVIDIA video drivers for Windows 8 because it works fine with DayZ, recording and all. BF3 just seems finicky for whatever reason and manually setting voltage to 1000mv could be the solution.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Thanks to both, but no, I vouch as a witness firsthand for Windows 8's performance improvements from 7. Going back is definitely not an option for me. This is coming from someone who was skeptical and speculated Windows 8 to be repugnant. I don't see what "you can't do what you wanted to do like in Win7 anymore," can you clarify? I haven't found anything ground-breaking that's been cut out; the standard Start menu and Aero being the obvious features cut out.
> I found a tip somewhere that I should unlock my voltage control MSI and set it to about 1000-1025 which is roughly the average stock voltage for the 570. I just did so remotely from work and will try it out when I am home. I don't think the problem is particular to Windows 8 nor NVIDIA video drivers for Windows 8 because it works fine with DayZ, recording and all. BF3 just seems finicky for whatever reason and manually setting voltage to 1000mv could be the solution.


Does it still crash if you set you cards speeds and then close AB and start the game? If it does at least you know it's settings related, driver related most likely. If you still want to record is fraps not good enough for some reason? No sarcasm, just wondering.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Thanks to both, but no, I vouch as a witness firsthand for Windows 8's performance improvements from 7. Going back is definitely not an option for me. This is coming from someone who was skeptical and speculated Windows 8 to be repugnant. I don't see what "you can't do what you wanted to do like in Win7 anymore," can you clarify? I haven't found anything ground-breaking that's been cut out; the standard Start menu and Aero being the obvious features cut out.
> I found a tip somewhere that I should unlock my voltage control MSI and set it to about 1000-1025 which is roughly the average stock voltage for the 570. I just did so remotely from work and will try it out when I am home. I don't think the problem is particular to Windows 8 nor NVIDIA video drivers for Windows 8 because it works fine with DayZ, recording and all. BF3 just seems finicky for whatever reason and manually setting voltage to 1000mv could be the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Does it still crash if you set you cards speeds and then close AB and start the game? If it does at least you know it's settings related, driver related most likely. If you still want to record is fraps not good enough for some reason? No sarcasm, just wondering.
Click to expand...

No it does not crash if I close AB, even with the cards overclocked to 900/1800/2000. It only crashes when AB is open. BF3 works just fine without AB, so I don't think it is on BF3's end. Then again AB works fine in other games, so I don't think it's an MSI issue either. =/ It's the trinity combination of 8+AB+BF3 specifically that is being finicky.









I like AB over Fraps because it is much lighter on framerates and filesize. I've tried plenty of recorders and AB has turned out to be my favorite one. I even liked Dxtory over Fraps, but AB was still "lighter" than Dxtory.


----------



## StrikerX

Razer Serpent BF3 Dog Tag Giveaway = http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=516999988317474&set=a.480874298596710.131100.364040406946767&type=3&theater


----------



## Frankrizzo

how many are they giving away? doesn't seem like a good chance to win


----------



## iPDrop




----------



## Crizume

Man I have take back all the bad things I have said about this game when Im upset. Games is like a 5 star restaurant compared to MW3.

I always liked the fast pace in MW games but only played 3 a little when launched since the series has taken a downward spiral.

Well today I got an itch to play it for who knows what reason and first match I get guy on our team is spawning the entire enemy team 50ft in the air right above our heads. Kills galore for the team and even if we don't shoot them they die from fall dmg.

I did not even dare to enter another match. Can only imagine the rest of the crap going on.

I get upset about lag and vehicle damage in BF3 sometimes but it seems negligible now.


----------



## Caz

So I've been trying to get a better (free) screen capture program, long FRAPS user, but people keep telling me that FRAPS is crap, so I have been trying others. I am on Afterburner. It is nice, but I can't seem to get it right. First of all, I for example might average 120fps on Low 1080p, but once I start afterburner I drop to something like 45. And its not even 45 really, it starts to skip oh so slightly. Nothing seems to help it.

Always on MJPEG compression, I have tried everything from 25-100, and tried all the settings. Recording at [email protected] and 50% quality seems to give me the best experience. A 12 minute game will yield a ~5GB file. Which is better than fraps's 60, but then again, it is not as good quality and the play quality lacks. Fraps makes my frames drop 10frames maybe and nothing else happens and I can still easily play....

Any help?


----------



## 66racer

I use fraps too but only for fps logging....Im wondering if there is something better for that because I always thought afterburner didnt have a logging feature, im on evga precision and that one doesnt have it either it seems


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Man I have take back all the bad things I have said about this game when Im upset. Games is like a 5 star restaurant compared to MW3.
> I always liked the fast pace in MW games but only played 3 a little when launched since the series has taken a downward spiral.
> Well today I got an itch to play it for who knows what reason and first match I get guy on our team is spawning the entire enemy team 50ft in the air right above our heads. Kills galore for the team and even if we don't shoot them they die from fall dmg.
> I did not even dare to enter another match. Can only imagine the rest of the crap going on.
> I get upset about lag and vehicle damage in BF3 sometimes but it seems negligible now.


Close Quarter combat DLC is fast-pace. And finally someone shred the light here. I cannot stand MW/COD anymore.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ive never used the logging feature....


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I've been trying to get a better (free) screen capture program, long FRAPS user, but people keep telling me that FRAPS is crap, so I have been trying others. I am on Afterburner. It is nice, but I can't seem to get it right. First of all, I for example might average 120fps on Low 1080p, but once I start afterburner I drop to something like 45. And its not even 45 really, it starts to skip oh so slightly. Nothing seems to help it.
> Always on MJPEG compression, I have tried everything from 25-100, and tried all the settings. Recording at [email protected] and 50% quality seems to give me the best experience. A 12 minute game will yield a ~5GB file. Which is better than fraps's 60, but then again, it is not as good quality and the play quality lacks. Fraps makes my frames drop 10frames maybe and nothing else happens and I can still easily play....
> Any help?


Fraps quality is pretty damn good, the only way you're getting better with afterburner is using uncompressed format. If you're lagging try dropping the resolution to record at 16:9 720p in msi instead of 1080p.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys, huge bf3 fan here, please sub to my channel i put out a lot of vids, thanks


----------



## 66racer

Video card question----

bf3 64player multiplayer, whats the best way to maintain 120+FPS averages, Im trying to take advantage of my 120hz monitor and currently have a 670gtx but am open to ideas. 670sli doesnt seem like the best solution but I hope im wrong.

Currently on 1080p ultra (msaa off) I get 85-105fps averages recorded through fraps. Mins are sometimes as low as 46fps depending on the map, think its mostly CQ. I want mins a lot higher, Like 80fps at least and before I sli my 670 I wanna hear what you guys that have the gpu power are using to get that. I am open to amd or nvidia.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Video card question----
> bf3 64player multiplayer, whats the best way to maintain 120+FPS averages, Im trying to take advantage of my 120hz monitor and currently have a 670gtx but am open to ideas. 670sli doesnt seem like the best solution but I hope im wrong.
> Currently on 1080p ultra (msaa off) I get 85-105fps averages recorded through fraps. Mins are sometimes as low as 46fps depending on the map, think its mostly CQ. I want mins a lot higher, Like 80fps at least and before I sli my 670 I wanna hear what you guys that have the gpu power are using to get that. I am open to amd or nvidia.


I dont think you can get 120 fps stable in BF3 as some areas are extremely demanding and your FPS would drop lower.

However with better drivers I am guessing that 670 SLI should maintain what you are asking for.

Currently I do not believe that even with a 690 GTX you can not be 120fps stable, I guess you would have dips to 70s 80s at intensive moments.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I am no expert in any way but I guess u can manage 100fps + with 670 SLI. Hope more people can help.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

I am currently installing BF3 from an external drive and I'm only getting an install rate of 2.0 MB/sec? I know I am capable of around 11~14MB/sec as I copied a test file and it downloaded at those speeds. Does anybody know a way to increase this installation rate because at this "rate" it will be two more hours before I'm done installing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I've been trying to get a better (free) screen capture program, long FRAPS user, but people keep telling me that FRAPS is crap, so I have been trying others. I am on Afterburner. It is nice, but I can't seem to get it right. First of all, I for example might average 120fps on Low 1080p, but once I start afterburner I drop to something like 45. And its not even 45 really, it starts to skip oh so slightly. Nothing seems to help it.
> 
> Always on MJPEG compression, I have tried everything from 25-100, and tried all the settings. Recording at [email protected] and 50% quality seems to give me the best experience. A 12 minute game will yield a ~5GB file. Which is better than fraps's 60, but then again, it is not as good quality and the play quality lacks. Fraps makes my frames drop 10frames maybe and nothing else happens and I can still easily play....
> 
> Any help?


Are you recording to a separate hard drive than the game is on? That could be part of the issue also. Ignore if you're doing it to SSD (though I'm not sure recording is good for an SSD now that I think of it).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Video card question----
> 
> bf3 64player multiplayer, whats the best way to maintain 120+FPS averages, Im trying to take advantage of my 120hz monitor and currently have a 670gtx but am open to ideas. 670sli doesnt seem like the best solution but I hope im wrong.
> 
> Currently on 1080p ultra (msaa off) I get 85-105fps averages recorded through fraps. Mins are sometimes as low as 46fps depending on the map, think its mostly CQ. I want mins a lot higher, Like 80fps at least and before I sli my 670 I wanna hear what you guys that have the gpu power are using to get that. I am open to amd or nvidia.


For a true 120+ fps experience on Ultra, I think you may be edging into tri sli territory... You could try dropping some eye candy instead of dollars or try to find a balance between the two.


----------



## 66racer

Thanks guys regarding the fps question, I gotta think about what I'm gonna do I guess, I might just leave things alone. I'm going through upgrade withdrawal and am looking for an excuse for another card or single new one


----------



## zer0sum

Believe it or not I only just started getting into BF3...add me to the list of people looking for someone to play with









FatMed1c


----------



## ipv89

I have only just started playing this game I have comw from mw2







such a different game is there a website or something that explains the game modes and how the leveling up works in this game


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Video card question----
> bf3 64player multiplayer, whats the best way to maintain 120+FPS averages, Im trying to take advantage of my 120hz monitor and currently have a 670gtx but am open to ideas. 670sli doesnt seem like the best solution but I hope im wrong.
> Currently on 1080p ultra (msaa off) I get 85-105fps averages recorded through fraps. Mins are sometimes as low as 46fps depending on the map, think its mostly CQ. I want mins a lot higher, Like 80fps at least and before I sli my 670 I wanna hear what you guys that have the gpu power are using to get that. I am open to amd or nvidia.


lower all settings to high (leave textures at ultra) then use SSAO instead of HDAO. also turn off deferred AA and motion blur. that's for SLI GTX 670.
for a single GTX 670 u may want to try all medium, AO off, shadows and textures high and ultra.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I have only just started playing this game I have comw from mw2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a different game is there a website or something that explains the game modes and how the leveling up works in this game


http://www.ign.com/games/battlefield-3/pc-14209865

Best bet.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Thanks guys regarding the fps question, I gotta think about what I'm gonna do I guess, I might just leave things alone. I'm going through upgrade withdrawal and am looking for an excuse for another card or single new one


----------



## 66racer

Im starting to get pissed, I think there is a new cheat or something, I only see this in CQ too. But There have been a few people I have seen that start spinning like crazy, like the cartoon TAZ to try to dodge bullets, it throws my hit registry off I think because Im aiming right at them at a close distance and only get the kill once they stop spinning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> lower all settings to high (leave textures at ultra) then use SSAO instead of HDAO. also turn off deferred AA and motion blur. that's for SLI GTX 670.
> for a single GTX 670 u may want to try all medium, AO off, shadows and textures high and ultra.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Thanks and +rep


----------



## Slightly skewed

Kicked twice (2 different servers) for loosing key packets 9003. Stupid PB again. Reset connection and manually updated PB (no updates available).


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I dont think you can get 120 fps stable in BF3 as some areas are extremely demanding and your FPS would drop lower.
> 
> However with better drivers I am guessing that 670 SLI should maintain what you are asking for.
> 
> Currently I do not believe that even with a 690 GTX you can not be 120fps stable, I guess you would have dips to 70s 80s at intensive moments.


Scaling isn't 100%, and I am running the full ultra quality (in game settings) at 1920x1200 and FPS's drop into the high 40 in some areas with action so there is no way he would be able to maintain 120 with ultra settings.


----------



## perablenta

A new kind of Top 5 show. This one is all about you, and me and in what ways can and did you die in Battlefield 3:


----------



## james8

people who records should check out dxtory. there's this super-fast H.264 codec that can be configured to compress the videos very well with minimal CPU usage.
in fact i hardly notice any fps drop with it if at all. fps stays at 65 while recorder do 30


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Scaling isn't 100%, and I am running the full ultra quality (in game settings) at 1920x1200 and FPS's drop into the high 40 in some areas with action so there is no way he would be able to maintain 120 with ultra settings.


Yeah I was bummed, I think you brought the situation to light a few pages back, I have since then thought twice about a 670 sli, I mean its nearly the same as a single 670, and from my comparisons thanks to ocn members it seems minimum values are practically the same which is the number you want to go up the most. Its the dips we feel. My single 670 plays smooth, I think its just the principle that I have a 120hz I want to take advantage of it. I gotta see what amd guys get because their reviews make AMD seem much worse but Im wondering if their cards handle multiplayer better.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Kicked twice (2 different servers) for loosing key packets 9003. Stupid PB again. Reset connection and manually updated PB (no updates available).


Did you try downloading the file from EvenBalance and placing it into your pb folder? It worked for me.

Go to this page. The top two file links, get the one that says "For Players." Right click it and save as
Quote:


> pbsec.htm


to your pb folder. Sometimes pb doesn't update, even using the pb setup. I had the same problem and this fixed it.


----------



## ipv89

This game is confusing


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> This game is confusing


Post any questions you have here and we can answer them


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Post any questions you have here and we can answer them


I have gone from mw2 on ps3 to bf3 on pc







just finding it a bit strange. in mw2 you have your class set up and you enter your match with that same selected set up every time, i dont get it in bf3 i started a team death match with a m16a3 or m16a4 cant remember but than when the match ended and the map changed i had a ak47 and couldn't figure out how to get the m16 back.

ITs a shame there is no free for all in this game, but still has exiting game modes


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I have gone from mw2 on ps3 to bf3 on pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finding it a bit strange. in mw2 you have your class set up and you enter your match with that same selected set up every time, i dont get it in bf3 i started a team death match with a m16a3 or m16a4 cant remember but than when the match ended and the map changed i had a ak47 and couldn't figure out how to get the m16 back.
> ITs a shame there is no free for all in this game, but still has exiting game modes


Ooooh, what happened is you were probably an american soldier then the next match a russian or whatever it is and they dont have that weapon. As you advance weapons will stay the same. I didnt notice which ones arent on both sides but the ones I use are available for both teams


----------



## ipv89

ok all good i suck on a keyboard and mouse lol ill keep practicing at the game and hopefully get as good as i was in mw2. any suggestions as to what game mode to play to get used to the game?

btw my bf3 name is mrmivec69


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Did you try downloading the file from EvenBalance and placing it into your pb folder? It worked for me.
> Go to this page. The top two file links, get the one that says "For Players." Right click it and save as to your pb folder. Sometimes pb doesn't update, even using the pb setup. I had the same problem and this fixed it.


Thanks. I'll give it a go.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> ok all good i suck on a keyboard and mouse lol ill keep practicing at the game and hopefully get as good as i was in mw2. any suggestions as to what game mode to play to get used to the game?
> btw my bf3 name is mrmivec69


Ya know honestly, playing metro level is a good level to rank up, you have bottlenecks and a lot of killing/dieing while your new but probably easiest way to rank up, that or the close quarters maps if you have them, coming from COD you will feel at home there. They are VERY nice looking.

You can get an xbox 360 controller for pc if you find yourself hating the keyboard, but I will say I used to use a keypad for FPS before going all keyboard.

This one: (think I paid $20-30 years ago for it though)
http://www.frys.com/product/6776945?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
The quality isnt great though, but its that or more expensive ones.

WHat helped me make the transition was getting a good keyboard. I was using cheap rubber dome keyboards (dell and some LED one) and finally decided to try a mechanical keyboard out and it literally made a world of a difference.

Check out the coolermaster lineup of keyboards:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007651&IsNodeId=1&Description=cooler%20master%20keyboard&name=Keyboards&Order=BESTMATCH

I love the quick fire rapid I own!


----------



## Dmac73

I wouldn't reccomend a controller at all. Your just at a disadvantage plain and simple. You'll thank yourself later for stressing proper keyboard/mouse play.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> ok all good i suck on a keyboard and mouse lol ill keep practicing at the game and hopefully get as good as i was in mw2. any suggestions as to what game mode to play to get used to the game?
> btw my bf3 name is mrmivec69


if you wanna get use to the guns and rank them up quick play Team Death Match. Most people play Conquest in BF3 then Rush.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ya know honestly, playing metro level is a good level to rank up, you have bottlenecks and a lot of killing/dieing while your new but probably easiest way to rank up, that or the close quarters maps if you have them, coming from COD you will feel at home there. They are VERY nice looking.
> You can get an xbox 360 controller for pc if you find yourself hating the keyboard, but I will say I used to use a keypad for FPS before going all keyboard.
> This one: (think I paid $20-30 years ago for it though)
> http://www.frys.com/product/6776945?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
> The quality isnt great though, but its that or more expensive ones.
> WHat helped me make the transition was getting a good keyboard. I was using cheap rubber dome keyboards (dell and some LED one) and finally decided to try a mechanical keyboard out and it literally made a world of a difference.
> Check out the coolermaster lineup of keyboards:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007651&IsNodeId=1&Description=cooler%20master%20keyboard&name=Keyboards&Order=BESTMATCH
> I love the quick fire rapid I own!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend a controller at all. Your just at a disadvantage plain and simple. You'll thank yourself later for stressing proper keyboard/mouse play.


awesome thanks mate ill try that out. yeah i am using some $30 Microsoft keyboard an mouse its not nice at all for gaming


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend a controller at all. Your just at a disadvantage plain and simple. You'll thank yourself later for stressing proper keyboard/mouse play.


I agree with that, No way you can get on target faster than a mouse. My cousin is really good at console and suffers a bit against pc users using my xbox controller (for racing games lol)


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> A new kind of Top 5 show. This one is all about you, and me and in what ways can and did you die in Battlefield 3:


how do u play with that HUGE map on the right side?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


anyone wanna help me with my settings I have an ivy bridge and a 570 gtx... see rig below.


----------



## james8

why does the G17 pistol sucks so much? :\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> awesome thanks mate ill try that out. yeah i am using some $30 Microsoft keyboard an mouse its not nice at all for gaming


yea the mouse is even more important than the keyboard. get a quality mouse that is big enough for your hand and has comfortable grips.

@frankrizzo try everything on high with deferred AA and motion blur off; use SSAO


----------



## JAM3S121

I feel like almost all the pistols suck besides the 93r, the rex, and the mp443.

I sent you a pm about that dxtory thing you mentioned, can you link it to me please?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> why does the G17 pistol sucks so much? :\
> yea the mouse is even more important than the keyboard. get a quality mouse that is big enough for your hand and has comfortable grips.
> @frankrizzo try everything on high with deferred AA and motion blur off; use SSAO


The 93r or the G18 is the way to go. even the .40 or .40 scoped. those are the top 3 in that order.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I have gone from mw2 on ps3 to bf3 on pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just finding it a bit strange. in mw2 you have your class set up and you enter your match with that same selected set up every time, i dont get it in bf3 i started a team death match with a m16a3 or m16a4 cant remember but than when the match ended and the map changed i had a ak47 and couldn't figure out how to get the m16 back.
> ITs a shame there is no free for all in this game, but still has exiting game modes


Well I started answering your question, and then I started adding more and more information, and now I have basically a beginners guide to the game, so here go, I hope I help









Ah, yeah, that confused me at first too. Each class has 2 faction specific weapons that you start out with - m16a3/ak-74m for assault, m41a1/aks-74u for engineer, m27/rpk for support, and...umm...2 crappy semi auto sniper rifles I don't remember the names of for recon ;p
Once you unlock all the guns you can use either no matter which side you're on though.

I'd recommend playing TDM to learn the guns, but if you want to rank up/unlock more guns faster 64 player metro or 32 player close quarters works.

You should try all the guns a little bit to see what works for you, but here's some of the best/most popular ones -
assault - m16a3 is overall the best in most people's opinions, but you can't use it on the RU side til you unlock all the assault guns. AEK (my favorite) is amazing but you might want to hold off on it til you learn how to control recoil better. Ak-74m is pretty good, it's just too slow to be great, but it is good for learning because it has low recoil, L85A2 is basically the same as the AK but Iike it a little bit better. M416 is pretty good alternative to the m16 that you can use on the RU side until you unlock the m16 for it.

engineer - once again the US starting weapon is pretty much the best, the m4a1. The AKS used to be my favorite so it's decent too. The ACW is good to if you have the close quarters DLC and unlock it.

support - and again, the US starting weapon is the best.. the m27 is the only support weapon I would ever use. The heavier LMGs are only good if you want to camp with a bipod, otherwise they have horrible accuracy.

recon - all the semi-autos are basically the same, the SKS and m417 outclass the other semi autos a little bit though. And all the bolt actions are basically the same, the m98b does more damage, but they're all 1 shot kills to the head at any range, if you use one I would suggest just using the SV98 because it's the first one you unlock, and then once you get used to the game and can notice the small differences you can try the other ones.

As for attachments for guns, most of the time you'll want to go with heavy barrel and no foregrip. The foregrip reduces horizontal recoil but decreases accuracy, the only gun I use it on is the AEK because it has tons of horizontal recoil. The heavy barrel increases accuracy and increases damage at range, but also increases vertical recoil, but the vertical recoil isn't really a problem, especially once you learn how to control it.
You can see all the weapon stats and what the attachments do to them here - http://symthic.com/charts.php

And finally here's some links to some good guides on mouse settings, controlling recoil, etc. All of Rivalxfactors videos have lots of good tips, when you have time you should watch a lot of them, especially the 'how to become a better noob' series.
Mouse settings part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk&feature=plcp Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjCChK5-e8U&feature=plcp
How to become a better noob ep 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVI3jdxpwc&feature=plcp
How to master the aek (the same basics apply to all guns) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKA9udytwgo&feature=plcp


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> how do u play with that HUGE map on the right side?


Press the M key. Isn't the map on the left side?


----------



## JAM3S121

If you guys need help figuring out how to render videos and or record them I have something for you guys




I remember starting bf3 thinking man the m16 sucks and stuff, but in all honestly I have had the most luck with the ak74m and the m16 for assault rifles, and the sv98 is awesome to use, maybe because its the only bolt action for a long time but Its easy to get used too.. i found myself sucking with the m40 compared to sv98


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Well I started answering your question, and then I started adding more and more information, and now I have basically a beginners guide to the game, so here go, I hope I help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yeah, that confused me at first too. Each class has 2 faction specific weapons that you start out with - m16a3/ak-74m for assault, m41a1/aks-74u for engineer, m27/rpk for support, and...umm...2 crappy semi auto sniper rifles I don't remember the names of for recon ;p
> Once you unlock all the guns you can use either no matter which side you're on though.
> I'd recommend playing TDM to learn the guns, but if you want to rank up/unlock more guns faster 64 player metro or 32 player close quarters works.
> You should try all the guns a little bit to see what works for you, but here's some of the best/most popular ones -
> assault - m16a3 is overall the best in most people's opinions, but you can't use it on the RU side til you unlock all the assault guns. AEK (my favorite) is amazing but you might want to hold off on it til you learn how to control recoil better. Ak-74m is pretty good, it's just too slow to be great, but it is good for learning because it has low recoil, L85A2 is basically the same as the AK but Iike it a little bit better. M416 is pretty good alternative to the m16 that you can use on the RU side until you unlock the m16 for it.
> engineer - once again the US starting weapon is pretty much the best, the m4a1. The AKS used to be my favorite so it's decent too. The ACW is good to if you have the close quarters DLC and unlock it.
> support - and again, the US starting weapon is the best.. the m27 is the only support weapon I would ever use. The heavier LMGs are only good if you want to camp with a bipod, otherwise they have horrible accuracy.
> recon - all the semi-autos are basically the same, the SKS and m417 outclass the other semi autos a little bit though. And all the bolt actions are basically the same, the m98b does more damage, but they're all 1 shot kills to the head at any range, if you use one I would suggest just using the SV98 because it's the first one you unlock, and then once you get used to the game and can notice the small differences you can try the other ones.
> As for attachments for guns, most of the time you'll want to go with heavy barrel and no foregrip. The foregrip reduces horizontal recoil but decreases accuracy, the only gun I use it on is the AEK because it has tons of horizontal recoil. The heavy barrel increases accuracy and increases damage at range, but also increases vertical recoil, but the vertical recoil isn't really a problem, especially once you learn how to control it.
> You can see all the weapon stats and what the attachments do to them here - http://symthic.com/charts.php
> And finally here's some links to some good guides on mouse settings, controlling recoil, etc. All of Rivalxfactors videos have lots of good tips, when you have time you should watch a lot of them, especially the 'how to become a better noob' series.
> Mouse settings part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk&feature=plcp Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjCChK5-e8U&feature=plcp
> How to become a better noob ep 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVI3jdxpwc&feature=plcp
> How to master the aek (the same basics apply to all guns) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKA9udytwgo&feature=plcp


Wow man thank you so much that is a big help i get it now and im going to download the close quarters i keep hearing about, these maps are just to big atm lol.


----------



## JAM3S121

try playing the smaller versions, just search for conquest instead of conquest large


----------



## postmanpat

If anyone feels like playing some bf3 with me add wpritchard11 I don't have anyone to play with and it gets a bit lonely and annoying.









I mainly play CQ, metro, bazaar and noshar. I'm pretty much useless on larger maps but if anyone want's to teach me how to play on them i'm up for it!

also i'm not as horrible as my stats say i am, im getting better honestly!


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> And finally here's some links to some good guides on mouse settings, controlling recoil, etc. All of Rivalxfactors videos have lots of good tips, when you have time you should watch a lot of them, especially the 'how to become a better noob' series.
> Mouse settings part 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk&feature=plcp Part 2 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjCChK5-e8U&feature=plcp
> How to become a better noob ep 1 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRVI3jdxpwc&feature=plcp
> How to master the aek (the same basics apply to all guns) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKA9udytwgo&feature=plcp


all them links are dead bro


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> If you guys need help figuring out how to render videos and or record them I have something for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> I remember starting bf3 thinking man the m16 sucks and stuff, but in all honestly I have had the most luck with the ak74m and the m16 for assault rifles, and the sv98 is awesome to use, maybe because its the only bolt action for a long time but Its easy to get used too.. i found myself sucking with the m40 compared to sv98


I'm able to record 2560x1440p @ 60FPS on Dxtory + 4 HDDs.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> If you guys need help figuring out how to render videos and or record them I have something for you guys


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I'm able to record 2560x1440p @ 60FPS on Dxtory + 4 HDDs.


Some of us only have WD Blue's lol.

Its not that I need help rendering. I am not sure why my frames drop from 120 to 40, my GPU stats plummet too, 100 to 50% ish.

I am convinced it is what faster said, gotta be drive write rates. Even though my HDD is capable of 80MB/s Writes on average, it doesn't. I record at roughly ~50mbps and it seems to struggle at that.

And to whoever told me to try 720p recording, it made it worse. Skips like crazy on instant gameplay.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Some of us only have WD Blue's lol.
> Its not that I need help rendering. I am not sure why my frames drop from 120 to 40, my GPU stats plummet too, 100 to 50% ish.
> I am convinced it is what faster said, gotta be drive write rates. Even though my HDD is capable of 80MB/s Writes on average, it doesn't. I record at roughly ~50mbps and it seems to struggle at that.
> And to whoever told me to try 720p recording, it made it worse. Skips like crazy on instant gameplay.


If you use more than 2 drives at the same time, you can record at higher framerate. You can only do split recording on each drive if you use RawCap. AVI won't work.

1x SSD (250mb/write)

3x HDD (100-150mb/write)

If you have 2x blue (80mb/write) That is 160mb/write


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone know when Armored Kill comes out??? Is it really Sept. 5th?

need some new maps to mix in with the B2K and the couple of decent BF3 maps!


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> anyone know when Armored Kill comes out??? Is it really Sept. 5th?
> need some new maps to mix in with the B2K and the couple of decent BF3 maps!


As far as I know, no release date has been officially announced yet. All they say is September. My guess is late September.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> As far as I know, no release date has been officially announced yet. All they say is September. My guess is late September.


right thanks, looks like the 5th was a figment of my imagination, you're right it does say cryptically "September 2012" probably the 30th with our luck!


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Some of us only have WD Blue's lol.
> Its not that I need help rendering. I am not sure why my frames drop from 120 to 40, my GPU stats plummet too, 100 to 50% ish.
> I am convinced it is what faster said, gotta be drive write rates. Even though my HDD is capable of 80MB/s Writes on average, it doesn't. I record at roughly ~50mbps and it seems to struggle at that.
> And to whoever told me to try 720p recording, it made it worse. Skips like crazy on instant gameplay.


its gotta be you're drive, whats the dxtory benchmark say for the file write if you have it? maybe defrag you're drives?

I just tried to make a video with simple steps to help people out with the basics, if i didn't make videos often I wouldn't of understood dxtory at first and learning how to use vegas took me awhile of watching youtube tutorials.

This video was made using that method of using x264 inside vegas though (I suck at driving in just cause 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Y4URZ40XM
looks like crap without 720p on i feel like but its also much faster to do


----------



## SAHGRiND

any rumors about the ''Bonus Content Drop'' in August???


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> all them links are dead bro


 They work fine for me...


----------



## djriful

haha


----------



## Frankrizzo

Should i change my video settings or do you think this is optimal? see attached.

ScreenshotWin32-0001.png 1166k .png file


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Should i change my video settings or do you think this is optimal? see attached.
> 
> ScreenshotWin32-0001.png 1166k .png file


If you go under about 50 fps ever, imo you should lower something.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> If you use more than 2 drives at the same time, you can record at higher framerate. You can only do split recording on each drive if you use RawCap. AVI won't work.
> 
> 1x SSD (250mb/write)
> 3x HDD (100-150mb/write)
> 
> If you have 2x blue (80mb/write) That is 160mb/write


I am not using DX and I don't have a RAID0. I know my shizzzz when it comes to capturing. Just makes no sense why my GPU would throttle at 50%, and all this stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> its gotta be you're drive, whats the dxtory benchmark say for the file write if you have it? maybe defrag you're drives?
> I just tried to make a video with simple steps to help people out with the basics, if i didn't make videos often I wouldn't of understood dxtory at first and learning how to use vegas took me awhile of watching youtube tutorials.
> This video was made using that method of using x264 inside vegas though (I suck at driving in just cause 2)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3Y4URZ40XM
> looks like crap without 720p on i feel like but its also much faster to do


I use MSI Afterburner as of now. Lol, I clean my drives all the time with CCleaner, but maybe that is what it is. I shall try it. I will also try recording to my SSD (2GB Free) and other HDD.

I just find it crazy how I can play at 120fps, then start recording at 60fps to file and my frames drop to 45ish....lol.


----------



## raptorxrx

Could it be that your drives/drive can't supply BF3 with enough information and record? IDK, I don't record...


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I am not using DX and I don't have a RAID0. I know my shizzzz when it comes to capturing. Just makes no sense why my GPU would throttle at 50%, and all this stuff.
> I use MSI Afterburner as of now. Lol, I clean my drives all the time with CCleaner, but maybe that is what it is. I shall try it. I will also try recording to my SSD (2GB Free) and other HDD.
> I just find it crazy how I can play at 120fps, then start recording at 60fps to file and my frames drop to 45ish....lol.


No you don't need RAID. I'm not even on RAID, I'm was recording at 1440p @ 60 FPS split into 4 HDDs. I've used my OS drive, my storage drive and other drive that have spare space to record, Dxtory will be able to combine those split into one file at the end.

*I've done single drive test vs multi drive, HDD write speed does matter on your FPS recording. This is a fact! Stop denying.*

*Single drive at 155mb/write recording at 1080p @ 60fps. Game realtime FPS 60, recording real time shows 25-37FPS.*

*Multi drive total of 300-400mb/write recording at 1080p @60fps. Game realtime FPS 60, recording real time shows 60FPS all the way.*

80mb/write HDD is too slow. If your 720p is recording at High Quality mode, it needs 120mb/write the least.

Below is for FRAPS level. Dxtory recording level is higher in demand.



Maybe my system is way overpower for anything but still it shows the bottleneck on recording with HDD write speed.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> No you don't need RAID. I'm not even on RAID, I'm was recording at 1440p @ 60 FPS split into 4 HDDs.
> *I've done single drive test vs multi drive, HDD write speed does matter on your FPS recording. This is a fact! Stop denying.*
> 
> *Single drive at 155mb/write recording at 1080p @ 60fps. Game realtime FPS 60, recording real time shows 25-37FPS.*
> *Multi drive total of 300-400mb/write recording at 1080p @60fps. Game realtime FPS 60, recording real time shows 60FPS all the way.*
> 
> 80mb/write HDD is too slow. If your 720p is recording at High Quality mode, it needs 120mb/write the least.
> 
> Below is for FRAPS level. Dxtory recording level is higher in demand.


I'm not denying, just it doesn't make sense that a drive that can get 80MB/s writes average on HD Tune can't do this. Like the drive seems to only like to write at much lower speeds.

And again, I am recording on Afterburner, MJPEG, 50% quality 1080p 60fps, so it isn't FRAPS's uncompressed stuff.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Should i change my video settings or do you think this is optimal? see attached.
> 
> ScreenshotWin32-0001.png 1166k .png file


why not turn off 2x MSAA and crank textures to high? also some level of ambient occlusion is pretty nice


----------



## Fett4Real

OK, is anyone else's Battlelog completely broke? The site comes up but most of the page doesnt work. I can click on certain things but cant open chat, cant get into games, cant access load out, or any other buttons. I repaired, thinking it was that, uninstalled the plugin, reinstalled it after clearing cookies and browser history. No dice. Seems a few people online have had the problem but no solutions that Ive found. Im at a loss no idea what else to do with it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fett4Real*
> 
> OK, is anyone else's Battlelog completely broke? The site comes up but most of the page doesnt work. I can click on certain things but cant open chat, cant get into games, cant access load out, or any other buttons. I repaired, thinking it was that, uninstalled the plugin, reinstalled it after clearing cookies and browser history. No dice. Seems a few people online have had the problem but no solutions that Ive found. Im at a loss no idea what else to do with it.


its working fine for me.


----------



## Reflux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fett4Real*
> 
> OK, is anyone else's Battlelog completely broke? The site comes up but most of the page doesnt work. I can click on certain things but cant open chat, cant get into games, cant access load out, or any other buttons. I repaired, thinking it was that, uninstalled the plugin, reinstalled it after clearing cookies and browser history. No dice. Seems a few people online have had the problem but no solutions that Ive found. Im at a loss no idea what else to do with it.


Working perfectly.

If you're using any addons, try a different browser. I have a separate installation of Chrome just for Battlelog.


----------



## Fett4Real

You know i thought Id try it on my laptop, same issue...in firefox and IE on both machines. A friend back in the states was on trying to talk to me in battlelog, the chat window pops up but is minimized. Cant open it, cant start a new chat. This didnt happen before this last update they did. I was playing fine. Came back from a week of 14 hour days and now no BF3 :/ just when I was starting to get used to playing with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I can record via afterburner with 1 hdd with only about 4fps loss. Dunno why you guys are having so many problems.


----------



## JAM3S121

Its gotta be the hard drive, i record with my samsung spinpoint drive and play on my crucial m4. I notice some lag downs occasionally, and the only thing I can ever think it could be is my hard drive, I run my video cards with 950 MHZ clocks, my cpu is overclocked and my ram is at 1800mhz.

Recording at 1080p is just straight up demanding. I never really noticed a difference between mjpg and uncompressed using msi afterburner. Just for giggles go to msi afterburner and make sure you have the compression threads set to automatic or 8 threads. It could be that you have it set to something like 1.

This is the video i made using those settings I talked about in the video. Looks like crap unless its 720p but thats what you get for a small filie size (think it was about 230mb?) This video is a little laggy I recorded it at 60 fps but I didn't have a constant 60 fps for some reason in just cause 2 it always ends up being around 50fps so I might just record lower next time.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I'm not denying, just it doesn't make sense that a drive that can get 80MB/s writes average on HD Tune can't do this. Like the drive seems to only like to write at much lower speeds.
> And again, I am recording on Afterburner, MJPEG, 50% quality 1080p 60fps, so it isn't FRAPS's uncompressed stuff.


It's because it reads at 4k write sequence. For example, my SSD shows 555mb/write at 12k,1m,4m,8m but at 4k the speed is 250mb/write.

More over,

720p 21 seconds video with sRBG quality (100%) size 3.21GB = 147mb/write required.

720p 19 seconds video with Medium quality (50%) size 2.12GB = 111mb/write required.

The reason I use Dxtory is to have higher level of recording without capping your real game FPS. I don't even know if I am recording or not during the gameplay. Afterburner and FRAPS does drag down your FPS this is what I don't like.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> It's because it reads at 4k write sequence. For example, my SSD shows 555mb/write at 12k,1m,4m,8m but at 4k the speed is 250mb/write.
> 
> More over,
> 
> 720p 21 seconds video with sRBG quality (100%) size 3.21GB = 147mb/write required.
> 720p 19 seconds video with Medium quality (50%) size 2.12GB = 111mb/write required.
> 
> The reason I use Dxtory is to have higher level of recording without capping your real game FPS. I don't even know if I am recording or not during the gameplay. Afterburner and FRAPS does drag down your FPS this is what I don't like.


Interesting.

Strangely enough though, I can play 100+fps and FRAPS only takes off 10FPS ish, but Afterburer just kills it. Gonna figure it out soon enough...like when I actually play again.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Interesting.
> Strangely enough though, I can play 100+fps and FRAPS only takes off 10FPS ish, but Afterburer just kills it. Gonna figure it out soon enough...like when I actually play again.


I've bought and tested FRAPS, Dxtory and the free Afterburner ones. The downside of the reason why you lose the in game realtime FPS while recording it's depends how the program handles it. Earlier I was talking about having perfect recorded framerate video. Dxtory has the MultiGPU code fix in the option that allows both GPU to handle the recording if you're SLI. FRAPS and Afterburner don't have these options.

I lose a lot of ingame realtime framerate with FRAPS and Afterburner the second. FRAPS record FPS affects your realtime FPS due to slow HDD and they don't have the option to multi HDD (not RAID) so that is the downside unless you buy a 500GB SSD which is insane expensive. Afterburner won't affect your real time framerate but it tend to use a lot of CPU side. Given that these tests are on my 3930k system...

Also, quality wise (codec) distribute at different write rate. Afterburner the least quality = least demanding, FRAPS the second and Dxtory the most demanding write speed due to higher level recording (quality). I really can't compare all 3 applications seriously, I have to choose what fit best with my system.

Earlier I was just explaining why you're having framerate lost. That's about it.


----------



## JAM3S121

Is the multi gpu code fix in the advanced options? nice info by the way i never realized that


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Is the multi gpu code fix in the advanced options? nice info by the way i never realized that


Yes, so you won't have the same shuttering framerate like in FRAPS.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Afterburner won't affect your real time framerate but it tend to use a lot of CPU side.


Gotta be HDD. My realtime FPS drop so much it doesn't even make sense though. I would think that even if you couldn't record at a certain speed, your realtime would stay close, or at most drop 25%, but mine go from 100+ to less than 50.

I got it, gonna do some Hard Drive work and get back to yall.


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend a controller at all. Your just at a disadvantage plain and simple. You'll thank yourself later for stressing proper keyboard/mouse play.


I play with a controller just fine, it just takes patience and good finger discipline because of the ridiculously small amounts of pressure you have to apply just to move a hair. I myself can't use a K+M I have tried for so long and I just can't quite get it down, Plus I frequently find myself in a vehicle and we all know having a joystick in a jet is much more preferable.


----------



## perablenta

Oh how I fail. In many ways actually, some funnier then other. Here are just a few examples:


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That was pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Oh how I fail. In many ways actually, some funnier then other. Here are just a few examples:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> why not turn off 2x MSAA and crank textures to high? also some level of ambient occlusion is pretty nice


\

sweet now i hover @ 80 fps and go as high as 125. i guess msaa uses a lot of FPS


----------



## nvidiaftw12

To the guys having problems with recording: did you guys try and record uncompressed, or did you try to compress while recording?


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> To the guys having problems with recording: did you guys try and record uncompressed, or did you try to compress while recording?


When using MSI afterburner, I used uncompressed but it takes more PC resources and creates REAL big files. Compressed is the way to go.


----------



## Caz

My montage trailer:




Xbox footage montage...sorry haha


----------



## raptorxrx

Interested.

What servers do you play on the most?

Which ones are in your favorites?

I'm not a regular on any server, but I got kicked by a dumbarse admin last night. It really... Ticked me off. I was on a roll too.

So now I want to find some servers with:

No rules.
All weapons
A variation of maps.

I hate the base rape rule. Why? Dice and EA put stationary AA in the base to PROTECT from that. If your too lazy to use it, who's fault is that. Don't just expect to camp in base and snipe or wait for the helicopter without harassment.

Weapons? Dice put in weapons in the game to USE them. Unless your trying to get the Knife/Pistol and Knife gamestyle, don't ban weapons. I guess on Metro and CQ, no explosives are ok. But other than that? Stop complaining, it's a game, let me play the way I want.

Nowadays, all servers are is one map 24/7. Either that or Caspian/Karg/Firestorm 24/7. I'm tired of that. Mix in B2K maps, and more original Vanilla maps too.

Oh and abusive admins. I _hate_them. They really need to screen admins better.

*On another note:*

Just had a great round on Seine TDM. Snipers were annoying the crap out of me, so I pulled out the M40+ACOG (No scope glare) and nailed a three head-shot one bullet thing.

Eventually though, my team realized my spot, and like four other guys started using it. Cover was obviously blown...


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Interested.
> What servers do you play on the most?
> Which ones are in your favorites?
> I'm not a regular on any server, but I got kicked by a dumbarse admin last night. It really... Ticked me off. I was on a roll too.
> So now I want to find some servers without:
> 
> No rules.
> All weapons
> A variation of maps.
> I hate the base rape rule. Why? Dice and EA put stationary AA in the base to PROTECT from that. If your too lazy to use it, who's fault is that. Don't just expect to camp in base and snipe or wait for the helicopter without harassment.
> Weapons? Dice put in weapons in the game to USE them. Unless your trying to get the Knife/Pistol and Knife gamestyle, don't ban weapons. I guess on Metro and CQ, no explosives are ok. But other than that? Stop complaining, it's a game, let me play the way I want.
> Nowadays, all servers are is one map 24/7. Either that or Caspian/Karg/Firestorm 24/7. I'm tired of that. Mix in B2K maps, and more original Vanilla maps too.
> Oh and abusive admins. I _hate_them. They really need to screen admins better.
> *On another note:*
> Just had a great round on Seine TDM. Snipers were annoying the crap out of me, so I pulled out the M40+ACOG (No scope glare) and nailed a three head-shot one bullet thing.
> Eventually though, my team realized my spot, and like four other guys started using it. Cover was obviously blown...


You mean "with" [*] No rules. [*] All weapons [*] A variation of maps. I agree 100 percent. Some servers have rules posted by typing !rules or @rules

I use to play on this server where they would nuke the other team if you base raped at all or if the admins where on the other team and losing. Pretty pathetic.

I play on [UAN] Up All Night - B2K Maps | High Ticket | Fast Spawn no Rules. Admins are cool and never had a problem with them.


----------



## raptorxrx

I'll check it out. It's bigg though. I wish they had a smaller version of it. (32 man or so)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> You mean "with" [*] No rules. [*] All weapons [*] A variation of maps. I agree 100 percent. Some servers have rules posted by typing !rules or @rules
> I use to play on this server where they would nuke the other team if you base raped at all or if the admins where on the other team and losing. Pretty pathetic.
> I play on [UAN] Up All Night - B2K Maps | High Ticket | Fast Spawn no Rules. Admins are cool and never had a problem with them.


That is good server









Is this the nuke server you are talking about? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/04f7918d-fb01-41f0-8142-eeefedbecc2b/KGB-1000-ticket-24-7-Grand-Bazaar/


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That is good server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the nuke server you are talking about? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/04f7918d-fb01-41f0-8142-eeefedbecc2b/KGB-1000-ticket-24-7-Grand-Bazaar/


No it was a 24-7 metro server. i haven't played there in ages. You find the most hacks and Wall Glitchers on metro servers.

If you see a guy named JackScagnetti (natural born killers character) on there. Its me.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Usualy play on Essex Rifles servers or if it's just myself playing then I'll jump onto KGB Grand Bazaar


----------



## Caz

The HDD I have been saving to. For reference.

Gonna play tonight, test all different types of capturing (again), on all different drives, on Afterburner (and maybe a little FRAPS).


----------



## nvidiaftw12

If you use afterburner, don't record uncompressed. That's the only reason why I can see that you're hdd would peg out.


----------



## JAM3S121

I honestly just think you need a faster drive, mechanical drives are the biggest bottlenecks in todays systems without them.

go from booting 40seconds with a i7 950 to 8-12seconds.. pretty big.


----------



## Caz

This is hilarious...so I start up Afterburner (after a quick defrag, CClean and stuff), change my settings to [email protected]@50% [email protected] my framerate limit to 300fps (it was disabled before)...change multithreaded optimization to 8...it was disabled before...and change my audio settings (which I still haven't figured out yet w/ my Asus xonar D1.

Here is the before and after on my 2TB HDD (that I am recording to)...after defrag and everything.




PERFECT. Cap'd it fine, FPS only dropped a few points....was like









Okay, up the res to 1080p (16:9)....PERFECT.

Okay up the framerate to 60....PERFECT.

I am thinking it had something to do with that 50MB/s drop on that first test. Or something on the defrag.

Here is my 640GB drive without optimizing or defragging....



Gonna defrag it, optimize it, and try recording on it from now on. Since it is SLIGHTLY better. Wish I could delete everything on it, format, and Short Stroke it for recording. 100MB/s sounds good. Course, these HD Tunes are of the Reads I think...so whatever.

This is some footage on these settings. Still looks skippy to me, I still have some work to do....just need to do some more homework before making some big thing about it.

EDIT - Sorry lol the footage.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> Yes, so you won't have the same shuttering framerate like in FRAPS.


I use DXTory a lot but it forced me to disable any kind of MSI Afterburner overlay (OSD for example) as it would not work well with DXTory.

If I have MSI Afterburner opened, DXTory won't work, it will not display the FPS on the screen or record, any ideas why? A clan mate uses it too and he can do it just fine on his HD5870 with MSI Afterburner too.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> You mean "with" [*] No rules. [*] All weapons [*] A variation of maps. I agree 100 percent. Some servers have rules posted by typing !rules or @rules
> I use to play on this server where they would nuke the other team if you base raped at all or if the admins where on the other team and losing. Pretty pathetic.
> I play on [UAN] Up All Night - B2K Maps | High Ticket | Fast Spawn no Rules. Admins are cool and never had a problem with them.


Well you're clearly missing the point about base raping rules when it comes to visiting someone's server. Last note of the day is they paid for the server and they set the rules and it's their turf. You don't like being kicked for base raping?

Go elsewhere? You ain't paying the server. You don't like it? Go to another server that allows it.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you're clearly missing the point about base raping rules when it comes to visiting someone's server. Last note of the day is they paid for the server and they set the rules and it's their turf. You don't like being kicked for base raping?
> Go elsewhere? You ain't paying the server. You don't like it? Go to another server that allows it.


I have to say I agree with this, and I hate getting Base-Raped, I'm bad enough as it is but rubbing my face in it before I get the chance to prove it is just plain mean!


----------



## HighwayStar

I wish some type of counter measures were in place to prevent base raping. The only game I played that had a decent system for anti base raping was Warhammer Online and that was an MMO not sure how their system could work in a game like BF3. In Warhammer they had NPC's that stood at your base and killed whoever tried to come in. Maybe if we had npc "snipers" that did the same thing. The votenuke option that some servers have almost never seems to go through since a lot of players don't pay attention to chat and since theirs no voice chat option it's just


----------



## dhughesuk

I pay attentipon to chat when I've got the time to talk









mostly I'm busy trying to work out what I'm doing..

On a seperate note, I've finally plucked up the confidence to get 5 knife kills to get the L96. I now need to focus on sensor assists to get the JNG - I'm sacrificing the guns I love for the upgrades. the L96 is good but I prefer semi-auto rifles.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you're clearly missing the point about base raping rules when it comes to visiting someone's server. Last note of the day is they paid for the server and they set the rules and it's their turf. You don't like being kicked for base raping?
> Go elsewhere? You ain't paying the server. You don't like it? Go to another server that allows it.


Hey. I'm not complaining. I'm trying to find a server I like...

And you never told me what the point is.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I wish some type of counter measures were in place to prevent base raping. The only game I played that had a decent system for anti base raping was Warhammer Online and that was an MMO not sure how their system could work in a game like BF3. In Warhammer they had NPC's that stood at your base and killed whoever tried to come in. Maybe if we had npc "snipers" that did the same thing. The votenuke option that some servers have almost never seems to go through since a lot of players don't pay attention to chat and since theirs no voice chat option it's just


Dice needs to add pill boxes, like the ones one Kharg on the beach to keep a defense up in the face of base rape...maybe add an unguided napalm bomb to the jet arsenal. One engie in a pillbox with a Jav standing on a box of ammo would be enough to at least slow down the rape while the ground troops advance. Napalm would just be plain fun.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Dice needs to add pill boxes, like the ones one Kharg on the beach to keep a defense up in the face of base rape...maybe add an unguided napalm bomb to the jet arsenal. One engie in a pillbox with a Jav standing on a box of ammo would be enough to at least slow down the rape while the ground troops advance. Napalm would just be plain fun.


I approve of that. Especially the Napalm!

I don't like the baserape where they have no flags and are stuck, I just get pissed when people stand around for the heli for days. I'll shoot them, or down a plane that isn't being used (to give me extra time before I need to dogfight.) If I see someone already in the jet, but just starting to roll, I won't shoot. I'll give them a chance. Oh. And AA that stays at the uncap (the mobile one people camp). I'll nail that guy anyday of the week. That is NOT how AA is played. You can be MUCH more effective if you just run around in the middle map zone. If you can keep the Heli and Jet's out of the middle area of a map, they are useless. And you still won't be in much danger if your in a area your team controls.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> You can be MUCH more effective if you just run around in the middle map zone. If you can keep the Heli and Jet's out of the middle area of a map, they are useless. And you still won't be in much danger if your in a area your team controls.


Here, Here!!!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well you're clearly missing the point about base raping rules when it comes to visiting someone's server. Last note of the day is they paid for the server and they set the rules and it's their turf. You don't like being kicked for base raping?
> Go elsewhere? You ain't paying the server. You don't like it? Go to another server that allows it.


This is why i recommended a server that allows it and also to type @rules or !rules when joining a server. The same goes when the noob ***** about being raped. I don't want to hear it if you knowing joined a server that allows it. If you didn't know and they have set rules it is your own fault.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Here, Here!!!


When they refuse to leave their development you have no choice but to. Am i suppose to sit there and jerk off? They have MVP second place and third ribbons for a reason.I aim for MVP every round. I don't like a to snipe as much as running and gunning.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Dice needs to add pill boxes, like the ones one Kharg on the beach to keep a defense up in the face of base rape...maybe add an unguided napalm bomb to the jet arsenal. One engie in a pillbox with a Jav standing on a box of ammo would be enough to at least slow down the rape while the ground troops advance. Napalm would just be plain fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I approve of that. Especially the Napalm!
> 
> I don't like the baserape where they have no flags and are stuck, I just get pissed when people stand around for the heli for days. I'll shoot them, or down a plane that isn't being used (to give me extra time before I need to dogfight.) If I see someone already in the jet, but just starting to roll, I won't shoot. I'll give them a chance. Oh. And AA that stays at the uncap (the mobile one people camp). I'll nail that guy anyday of the week. That is NOT how AA is played. You can be MUCH more effective if you just run around in the middle map zone. If you can keep the Heli and Jet's out of the middle area of a map, they are useless. And you still won't be in much danger if your in a area your team controls.
Click to expand...

Definitely this ^. Those AA campers are terrible when they sit back at spawn. They might as well go another 100 ft back and grab the spawn AA which is indestructible if they want to camp....

The AA's that move into the center can do loads of damage, and if they pay attention a little bit they can stay relatively safe from harm too. I guess this kind of goes for everyone playing the game, the campers scores usually suffer and cause the whole team to suffer, while the people out in the real battlefield capping flags and assisting get the best scores and help the most.


----------



## Slightly skewed

An AA in the middle of a map is vulnerable to tanks, jihad jeeps, and rpg spam around every corner. Especially when you're on a team that doesn't spot you have no idea what's going on around you as you try to keep an eye on the sky.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> An AA in the middle of a map is vulnerable to tanks, jihad jeeps, and rpg spam around every corner. Especially when you're on a team that doesn't spot you have no idea what's going on around you as you try to keep an eye on the sky.


Not really. Say, for example, your on the US team in Operation Firestorm. Instead of just staying in the spawn, you move up to just past A. US almost ALWAYS controls this flag, and it's not that contested. Your now MUCH more effective because your now actually in the battlefield. You can move to Offices, or skirt around to the desert near E. You could also go the completely other side. If you keep moving in these less congested areas, your still in the thick of it, but you can actually be helpful to infantry.

Another way to put it: If your in the spawn with AA, your useless. If your on the battlefield, even for three minutes, you are a HUGE resource task for the jets and heli. Even if your downed quicker, your automatically more useful.


----------



## Frankrizzo

When they go into the hills its even worse. You need to find them and use your pods to destroy. Then when you have fast spawn servers they are back ten seconds later.


----------



## Kedas

does anyone checked the trailer for the new armored kill dlc, omg i need to get my new vga to play this smoothly







http://mp1st.com/2012/07/19/battlefield-3-armored-kill-dlc-gets-first-gameplay-trailer-snow-map-confirmed/


----------



## snoball

Tried to play again, everyone still sucks. I'm so tired of being rolled.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Tried to play again, everyone still sucks. I'm so tired of being rolled.


lol, I have a theory that the game places the high "skilled" players on the losing side to try and balance the games. Of course that will dump decent players into terrible teams with no chance, so goes BF3 "balancing"

Just my thought on how the game treats the good players by sticking them on the worst teams


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> My montage trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox footage montage...sorry haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> This is hilarious...so I start up Afterburner (after a quick defrag, CClean and stuff), change my settings to [email protected]@50% [email protected] my framerate limit to 300fps (it was disabled before)...change multithreaded optimization to 8...it was disabled before...and change my audio settings (which I still haven't figured out yet w/ my Asus xonar D1.
> Here is the before and after on my 2TB HDD (that I am recording to)...after defrag and everything.
> 
> 
> PERFECT. Cap'd it fine, FPS only dropped a few points....was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, up the res to 1080p (16:9)....PERFECT.
> Okay up the framerate to 60....PERFECT.
> I am thinking it had something to do with that 50MB/s drop on that first test. Or something on the defrag.
> Here is my 640GB drive without optimizing or defragging....
> 
> Gonna defrag it, optimize it, and try recording on it from now on. Since it is SLIGHTLY better. Wish I could delete everything on it, format, and Short Stroke it for recording. 100MB/s sounds good. Course, these HD Tunes are of the Reads I think...so whatever.
> This is some footage on these settings. Still looks skippy to me, I still have some work to do....just need to do some more homework before making some big thing about it.
> EDIT - Sorry lol the footage.


Bump thoughts on both posts?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

I think the reason it's working well now, is you are using the mjpg, and using the 8 thread compression. The second video looks fine to me.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, I have a theory that the game places the high "skilled" players on the losing side to try and balance the games. Of course that will dump decent players into terrible teams with no chance, so goes BF3 "balancing"
> Just my thought on how the game treats the good players by sticking them on the worst teams


Could be, bought CSGO, awaiting the Beta.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I think the reason it's working well now, is you are using the mjpg, and using the 8 thread compression. The second video looks fine to me.


That was my thought also, at least for the 8 thread part. I don't know anything about recording, but multithreading is usually better so.. Probably easy to test, just turn it off and try to record again. At any rate, good to see you figured it out


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Definitely this ^. Those AA campers are terrible when they sit back at spawn. They might as well go another 100 ft back and grab the spawn AA which is indestructible if they want to camp....
> The AA's that move into the center can do loads of damage, and if they pay attention a little bit they can stay relatively safe from harm too. I guess this kind of goes for everyone playing the game, the campers scores usually suffer and cause the whole team to suffer, while the people out in the real battlefield capping flags and assisting get the best scores and help the most.


At the end of every round I get a win, I'm always sure to thank the campers in the chat: "Thanks for another win campers! Keep it up."









@Caz : Second video looks fine to me, too.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I think the reason it's working well now, is you are using the mjpg, and using the 8 thread compression. The second video looks fine to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That was my thought also, at least for the 8 thread part. I don't know anything about recording, but multithreading is usually better so.. Probably easy to test, just turn it off and try to record again. At any rate, good to see you figured it out


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> @Caz : Second video looks fine to me, too.


Gonna try recording on my other drives now that they are defrag'd, and stuff. But thanks for the input. I still think it is a little jittery, my twitch is not that crazy when the video shutters every so often.


----------



## JAM3S121

videos look good but i assume thats hardcore mode?

couple teasers for my frag movie I'm working on. I thought about trying to enter the only in battlefield contest but I don't really have any clips that fit the criteria that I think would get close to winning, I do have some nice clips i started yesterday bout 3 hours of editing so far.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> videos look good but i assume thats hardcore mode?
> couple teasers for my frag movie I'm working on. I thought about trying to enter the only in battlefield contest but I don't really have any clips that fit the criteria that I think would get close to winning, I do have some nice clips i started yesterday bout 3 hours of editing so far.


The montage is going to be all my old xbox footage.

And yeah, all HC.

What is this movie about? Montage contest?


----------



## JAM3S121

just go on battlelog look for the video contest.. basically they just want stuff that highlits what BF3 is about.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> just go on battlelog look for the video contest.. basically they just want stuff that highlits what BF3 is about.


http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/only-in-battlefield3


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/only-in-battlefield3


*EXPLICTIVE* THAT SHOWS MY CURRENT EMOTIONS! I am gonna drop the sickest montage ever using this MP3 they give you. You guys wait. Sickest stuff you've seen with a sniper rifle.

What they give you....


----------



## croy

is anyone else having a problem joining a game? im always stuck in the loading screen the one with a box blinking in the bottom right


----------



## Resonancez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> is anyone else having a problem joining a game? im always stuck in the loading screen the one with a box blinking in the bottom right


Nope, working fine for me :S


----------



## dhughesuk

I'm having major lagg problems every 20/30 seconds and the only thing I can attribute it to is the Origin Update. It's like the other week when everyone was laggy but worse with more players. I sometimes get "you have been disconnected by EA(1)" which is fun!


----------



## USFORCES




----------



## Faster_is_better

Aww, at first I was like YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS NEW BFFs

Then I realized its an old one, and went NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

They did start a new series though, was funny.


----------



## dhughesuk

My Lag problems have dissapeared. which is good!









After all this talk of the m416 and M16A3/4 I thought I'd go back to them in assault. I've been using the AEK which I love for close combat - not as much as the MP7 but I'm trying to get all the unlocks.

The m416 impressed me, noticed I've used it before but then I kept getting killed by people with the M16A3 so thought I'd try it. for me it worked better. I'm not a fan of using what everyone else uses but I faired so much better I couldn't help it - I still I refuse to use a shotgun. (I'll give in when I want to get the shotgun assignments but I loathe them with quiet disdain.)


----------



## JAM3S121

So I'm working on a frag movie/film.

So far I have about 3 minutes 30 seconds of clips all edited and it completes one song nicely, all the clips are either fast succession 3 - 5 kills or impressive 1 man kills pretty much as well as knifing sprees.

When you guys watch videos do you get bored of them? I'm trying to make this as unboring as possible and left out a lot of clips i thought were nice because they seemed boring. I am thinking of aimming around 6 minutes but i was curious if u guys think thats too long, its only frags/clips with fast 3 man triples/good fast actions nothing slow or anything like standing around.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So I'm working on a frag movie/film.
> So far I have about 3 minutes 30 seconds of clips all edited and it completes one song nicely, all the clips are either fast succession 3 - 5 kills or impressive 1 man kills pretty much as well as knifing sprees.
> When you guys watch videos do you get bored of them? I'm trying to make this as unboring as possible and left out a lot of clips i thought were nice because they seemed boring. I am thinking of aimming around 6 minutes but i was curious if u guys think thats too long, its only frags/clips with fast 3 man triples/good fast actions nothing slow or anything like standing around.


Rep'd, love editors, really cool and creative people. I do a lot of montages.

I recently started thinking about this same thing. Most people only want to watch a 3minute video, any more than that, and unless it is off the chain, it gets mundane.

I am doing a 1:50minute one soon. For a competition, but it makes sense to keep it shorter. People are more apt to watch it and like it, if it power packed in that time.


----------



## JAM3S121

caz whats you're channel? and yeah I really want to edit more of this video.. but its been a slight hasle lately with sony vegas crashing..

also I hate playing bf3 just to frag hunt, i find myself playing good at times and bad at others lol. I might just finish this up tonight.. I've put about 20 hours into it.

comparsion i put about 7 of work into this which i consider my best video.. i learned how to do colors much better


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So I'm working on a frag movie/film.
> So far I have about 3 minutes 30 seconds of clips all edited and it completes one song nicely, all the clips are either fast succession 3 - 5 kills or impressive 1 man kills pretty much as well as knifing sprees.
> When you guys watch videos do you get bored of them? I'm trying to make this as unboring as possible and left out a lot of clips i thought were nice because they seemed boring. I am thinking of aimming around 6 minutes but i was curious if u guys think thats too long, its only frags/clips with fast 3 man triples/good fast actions nothing slow or anything like standing around.


Im not a big fan of montages cause they tend to be too long and repetitive. Anything over 4 minutes for a montage is overkill IMO.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> caz whats you're channel? and yeah I really want to edit more of this video.. but its been a slight hasle lately with sony vegas crashing..
> also I hate playing bf3 just to frag hunt, i find myself playing good at times and bad at others lol. I might just finish this up tonight.. I've put about 20 hours into it.
> comparsion i put about 7 of work into this which i consider my best video.. i learned how to do colors much better


/JRHCKYCASMAN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im not a big fan of montages cause they tend to be too long and repetitive. Anything over 4 minutes for a montage is overkill IMO.


Agreed. I like the idea of dropping 2 minute ones b/c then you can pack in a lot in a short window of time.

Only problem I have with BF3 is no other angles than 1st person.


----------



## iPDrop

Wake Island Maxed on dual GTX 680's:




Sub me & I will sub you too!


----------



## Raven.7

4 massive glitches combine to make 1 big one that turns you into an un-kill-able god in the most cluster-clucked map in the history of their franchise.

DICE really needs to improve their patching process, and an abuse of this glitch might just force them to do that as Metro servers are going to just flat out die.




I didn't make this for your information, someone posted this on another message board just a few seconds ago.


----------



## JAM3S121

I really wish dice implemented the battlerecorder..

anyways heres a teaser picture! still working on my video.. its near complete but I can't decide on the song.. the one i orginially picked out is actually in a couple really well known frag videos for counter strike/cs go/cod.



if anyone has any really sick clips, like 3+ snipes in a row without missing, big shotgun streaks, big LMG sprays etc I am somewhat interested in creating a OCN Montage, if anyone has anything cool recorded in at least high settings let me know.. I might make a thread to get some footage.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> if anyone has any really sick clips, like 3+ snipes in a row without missing, big shotgun streaks, big LMG sprays etc I am somewhat interested in creating a OCN Montage, if anyone has anything cool recorded in at least high settings let me know.. I might make a thread to get some footage.


I had the same idea, asked the same question, but got limited responses.

How did you get that 3rd person shot?


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone having problems with Origin? Every time I launch BF3 it asks to update and if I click update it says its currently in use but if I click not now it launches the game. Also it keeps on freezing on me.


----------



## dhughesuk

I've had problems with the game since the update last week but not Origin itself. Can you back up your game data and reinstall origin? does it work to save you the hassle? It sounds like Origin has failed to update correctly. :-s


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone having problems with Origin? Every time I launch BF3 it asks to update and if I click update it says its currently in use but if I click not now it launches the game. Also it keeps on freezing on me.


For me, the first game I launch, never finishes connecting. And if I hit cancel, the actual game window never closes, so I have to end it from Task Manager. Then I try a second time and it loads fine. All since the last update.


----------



## Frankrizzo

probably your browser plugin. Also try launching origin from desktop to make sure your logged in.


----------



## Krazee

Played the first time in about a month. Def playing this weekend!


----------



## Faster_is_better

That metro glitch isn't really new. People have glitched into the ceiling above the stairs for a long time. Maybe its "new" for someone to glitch into this part of the ceiling, but still...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> So I'm working on a frag movie/film.
> 
> So far I have about 3 minutes 30 seconds of clips all edited and it completes one song nicely, all the clips are either fast succession 3 - 5 kills or impressive 1 man kills pretty much as well as knifing sprees.
> 
> When you guys watch videos do you get bored of them? I'm trying to make this as unboring as possible and left out a lot of clips i thought were nice because they seemed boring. I am thinking of aimming around 6 minutes but i was curious if u guys think thats too long, its only frags/clips with fast 3 man triples/good fast actions nothing slow or anything like standing around.


6 minutes is fine if the clips are particularly good or creative. If you watch the BF3 top 10, by HazardCinema you YT, those end up being about 10 minutes usually, with 10 clips of varying lengths. Those are great though, and 10 min is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone having problems with Origin? Every time I launch BF3 it asks to update and if I click update it says its currently in use but if I click not now it launches the game. Also it keeps on freezing on me.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, the first game I launch, never finishes connecting. And if I hit cancel, the actual game window never closes, so I have to end it from Task Manager. Then I try a second time and it loads fine. All since the last update.
Click to expand...

My game used to do that occasionally, on the first launch it would start up BF3 single player sometimes.. this happened once yesterday but before that I hadn't had the problem for a while. Dunno what causes it, seems pretty random not even based on patches or anything. Must be a BL or server glitch of some kind.


----------



## Frankrizzo

i just played and had no problems. Also metro is a glitcher's / hackers haven. They love the ceiling's and c4'ing the floors & ceilings. also hacks love to play on there cause of all the chaos is hard to find the cheats.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> probably your browser plugin. Also try launching origin from desktop to make sure your logged in.


Origin is always loaded and logged in, that is the first thing that starts when I dblclk the bf3 icon. Then it hides in the background showing all my games so when I alt-tab to see temps it pops in front like, "hey want to play bc2 while your at it?"









no, I just Origin off my computer.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Can anyone do some long range testing for me, or if you know of a video that shows the difference between game detail on Low vs Med/High/Ultra settings?

I just started messing around with long range shooting, playing on all Low I think the max distance I can actually see a person is about 950m so I'm assuming higher game settings opens that up into the 1.2-1.3km range, since people have those kind of shots.

So if anyone has screenshots or know a video about it, or even want to do some in-game testing let me know.

I would at least like to break the 1km mark but my highest shot of 940m the person was basically invisible at that distance... lol I could see another guy at roughly 900m just fine though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Can anyone do some long range testing for me, or if you know of a video that shows the difference between game detail on Low vs Med/High/Ultra settings?
> I just started messing around with long range shooting, playing on all Low I think the max distance I can actually see a person is about 950m so I'm assuming higher game settings opens that up into the 1.2-1.3km range, since people have those kind of shots.
> So if anyone has screenshots or know a video about it, or even want to do some in-game testing let me know.
> I would at least like to break the 1km mark but my highest shot of 940m the person was basically invisible at that distance... lol I could see another guy at roughly 900m just fine though.


The most I have shot was a 1701. At that distance all you can see is the scope glare. I could barely see the chopper that he was was in. I dn't think that higher graphical settings allow you to see further.


----------



## raptorxrx

Dice and scope glare...









nVidia. I had a sniper question for you. From the US carrier on Gulf of Oman to the towers people love to camp, how far is that?


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Dice and scope glare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nVidia. I had a sniper question for you. From the US carrier on Gulf of Oman to the towers people love to camp, how far is that?


i think something around 1300m +/-


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> The most I have shot was a 1701. At that distance all you can see is the scope glare. I could barely see the chopper that he was was in. I dn't think that higher graphical settings allow you to see further.


Hmm, it may have just been a situational thing. As I could see the other guy just a little closer perfectly, but the one I ended up killing, all I could see was a grey smudge under his orange marker. When he was scoped in I could just barely make out the glint. Either he was actually behind a hill and not truly visible line of sight, or as I was thinking Low settings might cap the draw distance. He was up in the Firestorm mtn by their spawn so it wasn't level ground exactly.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Dice and scope glare...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nVidia. I had a sniper question for you. From the US carrier on Gulf of Oman to the towers people love to camp, how far is that?


Slightly over 1100 IIRC. It's a hard shot, though, I can tell you.

Edit: It's slightly over 1100 to the front crane, so to the back of the back tower, it might be more like 1300 like scooper said.


----------



## ViSioNx

add me to battlelog.

DBD-visionxx


----------



## raptorxrx

Thanks! I asked, because yesterday I made three of those shots, just not headshots, so they didn't note the distance. I guess they were already hurt.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Nice shots!  Anything over 1000 meters, headshot or not, is an accomplishment.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok I figured out what it was. The Mesh detail set at Low, caps your distance to about 900m, at 940m a person is extremely fuzzy like a blur stain.. with tiny bit of scope glint. Also you can see an orange marker on someone at that range, but it is intermittent. If you set it Mesh to Medium or higher detail, you can see a person farther than that threshold just fine. I didn't test the maximum range, not sure where you can find a 1300m or 1700m range but there probably isn't much of a performance hit so setting it to high or ultra shouldn't be an issue. Besides, I could just turn it off most of the time, only necessary when doing long range sniping anyway.


----------



## 8564dan

I still get fed up with joining a round only to find out it's right near the end! The needs to somewhere where you can see how far a round has to go! Wastes my time! Going off is game more and more! It's all about luck now it seems too.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8564dan*
> 
> I still get fed up with joining a round only to find out it's right near the end! The needs to somewhere where you can see how far a round has to go! Wastes my time! Going off is game more and more! It's all about luck now it seems too.


lol, just click on the server bar your planning on joining. It shows the tick's left. Bottom right corner of this photo.


----------



## DOOOLY

When i am down the sights sometimes it jumps in and out , anyone getting this ?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> When i am down the sights sometimes it jumps in and out , anyone getting this ?


It did for me when I was using my G500, I have used a death adder and G400 and I have not had a problem since.


----------



## JAM3S121

I know theres a bug when the bipod is deployed that if you hold you're Q button it will take you of ADS. I have a g500 and thats the only time it has done this.

another teaser... hopefully this movie is done tomorrow or sunday night!



p.s I was on the team being base rapped


----------



## ~sizzzle~

OH No you Don't ! BUMP -

Sorry had to save it from page 2. I mostly just lurk these days but I don't think we need to be having this thread residing on Page 2 just yet.

Anybody notice much difference in gameplay with all the PB bans in the last week?

How about some gameplay of getting backed into a corner right out of spawn I recorded awhile back lol.





This one a friend made recently is much better.


----------



## OverClocker55

What the hell??? Why laptop hate me..








*Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player '2Cideways' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrB.exe initialization failed*


----------



## nvidiaftw12

That's what happens when you try to play battlefield on a mac.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> That's what happens when you try to play battlefield on a mac.


no im on my i7 gtx 560m laptop..


----------



## [email protected]

I know most of you gamers are a FXAA fan. I am one of them too but i managed to find the perfect FXAA that has sharpening and oh my god BF3 looks so detailed and good far away and it's easier for me to spot and cover









Here's the link!

http://www.chromescreen.com/alternative-way-to-get-sharper-graphics-in-battlefield-3/

NOT DANOC config at all. This is extremely different. I recommend you try this and experiment which is right for you.

I love it! Especially on smaller maps too lol. Bigger maps are much nicer too!


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know most of you gamers are a FXAA fan. I am one of them too but i managed to find the perfect FXAA that has sharpening and oh my god BF3 looks so detailed and good far away and it's easier for me to spot and cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link!
> http://www.chromescreen.com/alternative-way-to-get-sharper-graphics-in-battlefield-3/
> NOT DANOC config at all. This is extremely different. I recommend you try this and experiment which is right for you.
> I love it! Especially on smaller maps too lol. Bigger maps are much nicer too!


I had been playing BF3 with FXAA on High and MSAA off since release. I never really gave an FXAA Injector a chance and thought the blurriness people talked about was exaggerated. Earlier today I installed precisely this FXAA Injector you linked and damn, I'm very impressed. The image is so much sharper...!!
I also set Digital Vibrance to 70% on NVIDIA drivers for that extra colour saturation and now BF3 looks even more beautiful than stock!


----------



## Snyderman34

If anyone wants add me and we'll play sometime. Snyderman34


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I know theres a bug when the bipod is deployed that if you hold you're Q button it will take you of ADS. I have a g500 and thats the only time it has done this.
> another teaser... hopefully this movie is done tomorrow or sunday night!
> 
> p.s I was on the team being base rapped


sweet graphics that's on a SLI MSI GTX 560 TI?


----------



## 10speedr

added Snyderman34! been looking for a few buds to play with.

anyone who wants to add me "10speedr" i try and play most days.


----------



## JAM3S121

my movie is finished, it should be live on youtube in about 2 hours.

I spent a total of about 25 hours working on this thing so i would appreciate any feedback from you guys!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DyjuyJutRQ&feature=youtu.be

quality should be pretty damn good, it was a 65gb uncompressed video compressed to 1.45gbs in megui


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> sweet graphics that's on a SLI MSI GTX 560 TI?


doesn't actually look like that in game, its a picture of my bf3 movie i just finished. Theres some color effects in there, bit of diffusion, exposure and some saturation.. I have a sony vegas plug in that does most this called magic bullet


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> doesn't actually look like that in game, its a picture of my bf3 movie i just finished. Theres some color effects in there, bit of diffusion, exposure and some saturation.. I have a sony vegas plug in that does most this called magic bullet


Can't wait to see it man. I kinda got started on my own montage for that competition. Mine will end up being like 1:30 range. Should be nice. Unfortunately yours will be much better quality since mine is recorded from Xbox...from my Xbox days.

Can't wait for it to stop processing.....brbrefreshingconstantly.


----------



## JAM3S121

here you guys go!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> here you guys go!


I'll give it a look.

Also that knife/.44 montage a few posts back was real nice.

And a question for BF3 experts. When I was testing long distance shooting/sighting with a sniper rifle, I noticed a small crosshair would blink around my crosshair when my friend was doing something. I'm not sure what caused it though, wether it was from him moving around or what. It just flashed like if he wasn't spotted it might be a visual que that someone is in your scope that you can't see? This was on a normal server too, and he said it was doing it on his also. The range was around 950m when we were testing.

So does anyone know what that extra crosshair is for? I don't think it would be to useful unless you were REALLY watching for it, it's really tiny and faint and just blinks so I don't think it would be too helpful for spotting people unless you already pretty much know where they are..


----------



## Caz

2:30...see at this point I am already wanting to close the video....not because it isn't good gameplay...but because I don't have the attention span to watch anymore....and I kinda gotta leave...but still, I think there is something to be said about 3minute and less montages being better.

2:53, lol nice ripple crossfade rofl. 3:43, I am not sure how much experience you have, but this is really good if this is one of your first long edit tage's. 5:30, nice transition. 5:50, little sloppy editing.

Much respect and reps. How did you do the beginning and ending? And I'm pretty sure you can't use this for the community video battlelog contest, you have to use their theme.

I think I liked the video, just its not my style, you will notice with mine that it will be 95% sniping, at various ranges. So I guess you might be a much more well rounded player, but I just don't like to watch when some guy is shottying 5-6 noobs. Great gameplay nonetheless. If you look at my trailer, it is all sniping...wicked stuff...but some might look at mine and be bored, and visa versa.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'll give it a look.
> Also that knife/.44 montage a few posts back was real nice.
> And a question for BF3 experts. When I was testing long distance shooting/sighting with a sniper rifle, I noticed a small crosshair would blink around my crosshair when my friend was doing something. I'm not sure what caused it though, wether it was from him moving around or what. It just flashed like if he wasn't spotted it might be a visual que that someone is in your scope that you can't see? This was on a normal server too, and he said it was doing it on his also. The range was around 950m when we were testing.
> So does anyone know what that extra crosshair is for? I don't think it would be to useful unless you were REALLY watching for it, it's really tiny and faint and just blinks so I don't think it would be too helpful for spotting people unless you already pretty much know where they are..


No idea, but I wish crosshairs had more lines on them.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> here you guys go!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks good. Got some good transitions in there.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> OH No you Don't ! BUMP -
> Sorry had to save it from page 2. I mostly just lurk these days but I don't think we need to be having this thread residing on Page 2 just yet.
> Anybody notice much difference in gameplay with all the PB bans in the last week?
> How about some gameplay of getting backed into a corner right out of spawn I recorded awhile back lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one a friend made recently is much better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That pistol knife run is a good one.


----------



## JAM3S121

I did the beginning and ending from some clips a youruber gave to his subscribers to edit with. His name is the engima ill find it later. I can't remember which clip is at 5:50 im at work lol. I've had the knowledge how to do most of the video for awhile I just never made anything. I made someothet bf3 movies but I think this ismuch better


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I did the beginning and ending from some clips a youruber gave to his subscribers to edit with. His name is the engima ill find it later. I can't remember which clip is at 5:50 im at work lol. I've had the knowledge how to do most of the video for awhile I just never made anything. I made someothet bf3 movies but I think this ismuch better


Sgt Enigma perhaps?

Also that clip he is referring to, it just ends badly, you start to toss a grenade then it transitions to something else, could have just cut out about 4 seconds or so of that which wasn't necessary. It was pretty good otherwise, some of the clips seemed to be timed with the music a bit, but otherwise random.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> here you guys go!


----------



## JAM3S121

That clip is a flash to a still frame which looks somewhat messed up because I didn't cross the flash into the still frame (basically you can make a flash transition flash into a new clip or just flash and then the new clip pops up but it doesn't fade in which does look bad), but I wanted the still frame to slow the viewers eyes down for a second to get ready for the pretty fast action of getting that double kill.

@thecaz, I play all classes regularly but mainly assasult and engineer typically if I'm playing recon i don't play at long ranges maybe if I played hardcore more but I only play vanilla mode.

I noticed a few other things I would of fixed up but honestly I spent a few long nights on this and just wanted to finish it up!

The first and second songs were meant together with the gameplay as well as I possibly could, its a lot easier with instrumental type music like what is in full metal 3 by threatty or just simply a shorter movie.

credit for the intro/outro go to http://www.youtube.com/user/3n19ma you can find the cinematics there to download, i downloaded a few and added colors and cropped them for my liking. Its under his videos in BF3 Cinematic pack. Totally free to use just give him some credit when you are down.;


----------



## Nope oO

Any armored kill leaks from Gamescon?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Any armored kill leaks from Gamescon?


haven't seen any yet


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Any armored kill leaks from Gamescon?


Pshhhh, I want a Close Quarters 2!!! lol


----------



## Frankrizzo

Do they have a close quarters with out random starting spawns? If they did it might not get so old so fast.


----------



## kcuestag

https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/238343949322956800

Retweet that so that we can get extra hours for the next 2XP event!


----------



## bigal1542

Now that I finally have free time...

I am not limited in any way on performance during BF3. I can run well over 100 FPS on max if needed right now.

What is the absolute best way to get the best graphics in the game? I have seen a bunch of the injectors, but they claim to be the best for not increasing load. Are there better options out there?

Thanks,
Big Al


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> haven't seen any yet


Found one covered in annoying music and just swapped out the audio:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Do they have a close quarters with out random starting spawns? If they did it might not get so old so fast.


Spawn on a squad mate?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Now that I finally have free time...
> I am not limited in any way on performance during BF3. I can run well over 100 FPS on max if needed right now.
> What is the absolute best way to get the best graphics in the game? I have seen a bunch of the injectors, but they claim to be the best for not increasing load. Are there better options out there?
> Thanks,
> Big Al


I use this - http://www.itsmods.com/forum/Thread-Release-FXAA-Injector-Battlefield-3-Best-Settings-Update-danoc1-v1-3-Beta.html


----------



## Frankrizzo

squad mates are ******ed... i find myself switching all the time because you never get any squad mates that are helpful.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Spawn on a squad mate?
> I use this - http://www.itsmods.com/forum/Thread-Release-FXAA-Injector-Battlefield-3-Best-Settings-Update-danoc1-v1-3-Beta.html


anyone use bf3 battlelog standalone?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> squad mates are ******ed... i find myself switching all the time because you never get any squad mates that are helpful.
> anyone use bf3 battlelog standalone?


true but it's still not random. Being able to spawn on flags would be even worse than random spawns. You're capping a flag, someone on the other team sees it blinking when they're about to spawn, so they spawn on it and kill you...

I just use Chrome for battlelog, because my main browser, Waterfox, isn't supported (because it's 64-bit)


----------



## Faster_is_better

I hardly ever spawn on a squadmate in Close quarters games. Seems like its about 70% spawn death if I do. Safer to just go random lol


----------



## Frankrizzo

I don't like it seems like the only way to play and not die every 5 seconds is to camp. I dont like to camp but have no other choice. If you run and gun someone will shoot you from behind. Its ridiculous. Its very easy to spawn camp in CQ too and know exactly where someone is going to spawn.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> haven't seen any yet
> 
> 
> 
> Found one covered in annoying music and just swapped out the audio:
Click to expand...

Nice!


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I use this - http://www.itsmods.com/forum/Thread-Release-FXAA-Injector-Battlefield-3-Best-Settings-Update-danoc1-v1-3-Beta.html


Hey man, thanks for the reply. +rep

Is that the best out there? I'm just curious if there's is even something better than an FXAA injector since I have the headroom for it.

Thanks,
Al


----------



## cowie

All this cq talk,i just dont understand it from bf3 players
I need big non rush maps..well basicly i am all wake
sucky non pro vids








I like the as val but better with no sights for me
I put these up in another thread but spamed them here too


----------



## [email protected]

Your first video sucked All that crap and no teamwork and you're working as a one man army.

Also wasting a buggy when you could had drove straight to the objective via the beach shore on right path.

Also i notice you never bothered to use Q to spot the enemy while you are trying to shoot the enemy.

FAIL much?










Go back to COD please. Hate me yes. Do i care? No.


----------



## Frankrizzo

this is usually how I play since i can never get any decent teammates and i find I am the only one who plays medic and actually revives. I find it funny that i can revive a support guy 3-4 times in a row and he still won't give me ammo. I have to run a half mile in order to get ammo and it's usually in open space which is suicide.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Your first video sucked All that crap and no teamwork and you're working as a one man army.
> Also wasting a buggy when you could had drove straight to the objective via the beach shore on right path.
> Also i notice you never bothered to use Q to spot the enemy while you are trying to shoot the enemy.
> FAIL much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to COD please. Hate me yes. Do i care? No.


So much hate from the king.

I was busy dealing with my cooling and keeping an eye on things had to pause a few times.
dont forget the soflam on that side two of them and taking the fast route would have been an easy spot i made it though to cap did i not.
noarmally my roll is to get airport then the squde does the hard work since its how many you own not how many you kill.
Its hard for me to jump in a game and find team players, sometimes its not.
I only have over 3000k hours on this map so i guess i still need to learn it
And if you think thats fail you should see how i play when i'm bad
Dont tell me how to spot if you noticed i do when someones near nobody was even close when i dont. .when i am capping and have to deal with the whole team its a good way to give up your local in cq..i cant help it if my squade did not spawn on me.......most were k/d guys on my team .
I am the spot king i might add.

You did care you posted









Anyone notice me 0% health in the second one @7.56


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I find it funny that i can revive a support guy 3-4 times in a row and he still won't give me ammo. I have to run a half mile in order to get ammo and it's usually in open space which is suicide.


Don't revive him; pick up his kit, drop the ammo, pick your kit back up, THEN revive him if you feel like being nice even though he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Any idea on when battlelog will be fixed? Ah its so annoying. I feel its pointless to play when I can only view 4servers...


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't revive him; pick up his kit, drop the ammo, pick your kit back up, THEN revive him if you feel like being nice even though he doesn't deserve it.


THIS^^

Need to squad up with you a night *Frankrizzo*, I rarely team up with good squad mates as well.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Please add me but if you plan on being a sniper an sitting in one spot and doing nothing please don't or at least don't join the squad i am in.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JackScagnetti/
BF3 id: JackScagnetti Look for me ON Up All Night server!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Don't revive him; pick up his kit, drop the ammo, pick your kit back up, THEN revive him if you feel like being nice even though he doesn't deserve it.


Spoken like a true BF3 player.







Still amazes me how many people won't res even though it's such a cool feature and really sets this game apart. Even more amazing is how some guys won't even notice the HUGE blinking sign above your head asking for ammo









On a side note: Armored Kill can't get here fast enough....


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Please add me but if you plan on being a sniper an sitting in one spot and doing nothing please don't or at least don't join the squad i am in.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JackScagnetti/
> BF3 id: JackScagnetti Look for me ON Up All Night server!


Actually we're already friends 'L0rdofWar1982' ...don't play much with the sniper tbh, I don't have much patience for it. I did unlock the soflam recently so I've been trying it out but that's about it for me & sniping


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Please add me but if you plan on being a sniper an sitting in one spot and doing nothing please don't or at least don't join the squad i am in.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JackScagnetti/
> BF3 id: JackScagnetti Look for me ON Up All Night server!


added


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Actually we're already friends 'L0rdofWar1982' ...don't play much with the sniper tbh, I don't have much patience for it. I did unlock the soflam recently so I've been trying it out but that's about it for me & sniping


Yea but you never play on the server i am on









First thing i look for is a good ping server. If my ping is not low i refuse to play there. Next is the maps. Last is the Admins.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Yea but you never play on the server i am on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing i look for is a good ping server. If my ping is not low i refuse to play there. Next is the maps. Last is the Admins.


I'm fairly new still so I'm just bouncing around, don't think there's alot of servers close to my country so I'm kinda limited. I'll try joining up with l8r if anything


----------



## Stealth Pyros

So the August bonus content drop for Premium players is a digital book with 24 pages of concept artwork.







-____-

http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/08/august-premium-events/

It could be nice as.... photos for cycling wallpapers? I... guess...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> So the August bonus content drop for Premium players is a digital book with 24 pages of concept artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -____-
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/08/august-premium-events/
> It could be nice as.... photos for cycling wallpapers? I... guess...


Well at least the Double XP will have an extra additional time (https://twitter.com/Battlefield/status/238343949322956800) seeing how many retweets it got.









I think it's time to do a Battlefield 3 marathon, I've put about 420 hours of Arma II Operation Arrowhead (DayZ) in the last 2 months, I really need to do some Battlefield 3 now, as soon as Double XP weekend hits on Saturday I will try to go from lvl "58" (eagle star) to at least 70.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> So the August bonus content drop for Premium players is a digital book with 24 pages of concept artwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -____-
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2012/08/august-premium-events/
> It could be nice as.... photos for cycling wallpapers? I... guess...


Just saw this as well. Very disappointed, was hoping for a new weapon / vehicle. Really glad I upgraded to premium


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Please add me but if you plan on being a sniper an sitting in one spot and doing nothing please don't or at least don't join the squad i am in.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/JackScagnetti/
> BF3 id: JackScagnetti Look for me ON Up All Night server!


If I play sniper on your squad you will have a beacon close to an objective, as well as a motion sensor. and I spot everything before I shoot at it. I get more suppression/spotting bonus as sniper than I do kills. Mostly what I do is pick off the other snipers/campers on the map.

I usually try to pick a kit that isn't currently in my squad.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Just saw this as well. *Very disappointed*, was hoping for a new weapon / vehicle. *Really glad I upgraded to premium*


Isn't that a contradiction?


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Just saw this as well. Very disappointed, was hoping for a new weapon / vehicle. Really glad I upgraded to premium


I felt like buying premium was like joining a star trek fan club.


----------



## OverClocker55

Best gun. I've been beasting with this bad boy for the past 5 games. In Love! Getting Married.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Isn't that a contradiction?


I was being sarcastic.....should've put







at the end, lol


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I felt like buying premium was like joining a star trek fan club.


Kinda I guess, but more badass


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Best gun. I've been beasting with this bad boy for the past 5 games. In Love! Getting Married.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Done with this terrible game.

Planetside 2 and Ghost recon online.

2 free to play games that are great. Why? PC only titles.


----------



## OverClocker55

Gonna record some gameplay with the L86A2. Will post when done.









Ok so brought my A game and ended with this score. Editing and rendering now











Oh yeah and WTH?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Does anyone else hate how you pretty much HAVE to play engi in order to survive in 32+ player conquest servers? I would love to play as a medic but I stand no chance against tanks. And for some odd reason I am unable to find infantry only (maybe a few tanks) conquest servers. Whenever I play Caspian, Firestorm, Oman, Wake Island and Kharg Island I am forced to choose an engineer. How do I find servers that cater more towards the infantry combat but also has a few tanks.

Another problem I have is with my server filters resetting on me. Every time I open battlelog my region is reset. So it always finds servers for me all over the world instead of just north America. Anyway to make it save my choice?

edit: And now my game considers Chile as a north American country


----------



## JAM3S121

how do you find more servers with just infantry?

uhhh just check the maps you want to play..

infantry only or heavily infantry maps would be

in order of amount of vehicles
Operation Metro
Grand Bazaar (each team gets a LAV and two humvees)
Seine Crossing (has tanks and humvees)
Tehran Highway (tanks, LAVS and a couple humvees)
Noshar Canaals (has jets/helicopters and a tank and LAV)

I consider caspian border, kharg island, operation firestorm to be the only really heavy vehicle maps. In those maps its usually best to hold down a flag or two. Don't run around from flag to flag, just stay in a area and let the enemy come to you. Especially in operation firestorm between the two factories holding the b( i think?) flag. You'll get tons of kills.. start the map as engineer and lay down mines and swap to what you wanna play, camp the roof etc.

On caspian border I try to drive a jeep or something to the hilltop and stay there all map. You can cover forest while holding hilltop and easily get to A if needed.

the issue with good infantry only maps is most of the servers are 64man so its a bunch of random people running around half the time.. smaller map sizes like 48 man I find best. I can think of at least 5 servers I've played that are operation metro 24/7, or grand baazar. I know the KBG 24/7 1k tickets grand bazaar is a good one with a admin always on.

I think if you are clearing you're broswer cookies and stuff it resets the settings.

Personally I have no issue playing whatever class I want in BF3 on any map, perhaps you are spending too much time running around in wide open places. Vehicles are very easy to deal with in this game as a engineer though, compared to bf2 where a 15% hp tank would still drive at full speed.


----------



## maxslater

Guy's i was thinking of getting BF3 from origin (Direct Download).
Will it be possible to use the my friends BF3 retail DVD's for the installationas downloading 15+ GB is very difficult.
Thanks


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maxslater*
> 
> Guy's i was thinking of getting BF3 from origin (Direct Download).
> Will it be possible to use the my friends BF3 retail DVD's for the installationas downloading 15+ GB is very difficult.
> Thanks


yes. or just copy his bf3's folder so you don't have to download the entire game and the updates.


----------



## maxslater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yes. or just copy his bf3's folder so you don't have to download the entire game and the updates.


thanks for the info


----------



## dhughesuk

JAM3S121: some good pointers there, though I feel guilty if I don't bomb around from flag to flag - however I am enjoying recon on the big maps and playing as a support is fun but yeah I have learnt not to engage with tanks unless I'm engineer or have c4. I am enjoying playing as different classes on the larger maps, it makes it a different game. Still I'll probably be going back to engineer for AK to begin with.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Does anyone else hate how you pretty much HAVE to play engi in order to survive in 32+ player conquest servers? I would love to play as a medic but I stand no chance against tanks. And for some odd reason I am unable to find infantry only (maybe a few tanks) conquest servers. Whenever I play Caspian, Firestorm, Oman, Wake Island and Kharg Island I am forced to choose an engineer. How do I find servers that cater more towards the infantry combat but also has a few tanks.
> Another problem I have is with my server filters resetting on me. Every time I open battlelog my region is reset. So it always finds servers for me all over the world instead of just north America. Anyway to make it save my choice?
> edit: And now my game considers Chile as a north American country


There used to be a couple of really good infantry only servers. One ran the Karkand Conquest Assault maps 24/7 and another ran vanilla conquest. I'll see if I can find them again. I think one of them got taken down but I'll look in a bit here and edit this post if I find them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Here it is!


----------



## dhughesuk

Nice, I'll remember to leave when I see you!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Nice, I'll remember to leave when I see you!


Yeah I'm a pretty good player.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Finally my Rig is back up and running. Played some BF3 today and had a blast. did not do 2 bad for someone who only has 9 hours in. 42/22

2 things I hate is the running and hurdling


----------



## crashdummy35

Forgot to post the Infantry Only servers. Here's a few I've played on before:

=E= 24/7 Karkand Mostly Infantry 800 Ticket This one still looks active. The vehicles only spawn like 2 or 3 times if I remember correctly.

V.I. Violent Industries 24/7 Karkand Infy Only Empty. The other one got taken down too.

Nexus | Infantry Only Conquest | Chicago. Empty. Looks dead.

The others seem to be gone....


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Here it is!


nice video, i would press h to hide the chat menu when you are recording though. I gave you a +like.

whats the name of the song? I've heard it before but can't remember


----------



## MiKE_nz

Damn wish I could record gameplay just had one of my best rounds, 58-9 in the tank. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/41634407/1/333241418/

Also, the map suggestion for premium members, does anyone else really want a good dense jungle map. Something similar to the BC2 SP mission where you ride the boat down the river.


----------



## TH3A55V1OL4T3R

I'd love a map like Laguna Presa from Bad Company 2 in BF3. That would be pretty cool


----------



## Crizume

Really like this game but seems everytime I go back to it the hit detection gets worse and worse (CQ). Now Counter Strike GO is having hit detection problems two. What have FPS come to.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Banned for the first time for Hacking/Cheating... someone was mad lol


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiKE_nz*
> 
> Damn wish I could record gameplay just had one of my best rounds, 58-9 in the tank. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/41634407/1/333241418/
> Also, the map suggestion for premium members, does anyone else really want a good dense jungle map. Something similar to the BC2 SP mission where you ride the boat down the river.


I would like to see a jungle map at night fall like this


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I would like to see a jungle map at night fall like this


Night maps fail in BF. it has been known to happen.


----------



## james8

just sold my cards so currently have to play on low with no AA and 1366x768 on a GTS 250


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> just sold my cards so currently have to play on low with no AA and 1366x768 on a GTS 250


Ouch


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> just sold my cards so currently have to play on low with no AA and 1366x768 on a GTS 250


I had to use the same card when I sold my 460 too







If you're getting a 7870 too, that is pretty funny.


----------



## raptorxrx

What did you think of that upgrade? (From GTX 460 to 7870)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What did you think of that upgrade? (From GTX 460 to 7870)


I went from barely 60 fps on low at 1080p to around 60 fps on Ultra with no AA, so I'm pretty happy with it ;p


----------



## james8

^7870 in MP really? i thought AMD cards suck when it comes to BF3. i'm contemplating either a 7870 or a 7950








btw with my GTS 250 I've drop the res to 1280x720 now and it still shows lags during firefights


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^7870 in MP really? i thought AMD cards suck when it comes to BF3. i'm contemplating either a 7870 or a 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw with my GTS 250 I've drop the res to 1280x720 now and it still shows lags during firefights


Nvidia cards to handle Battlefiled 3 better for some reason, maybe better optimized drivers. For Battlefield 3 you may want to check out the GTX660 Ti, seems like a beast of card which even competes the HD7950.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^7870 in MP really? i thought AMD cards suck when it comes to BF3. i'm contemplating either a 7870 or a 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw with my GTS 250 I've drop the res to 1280x720 now and it still shows lags during firefights


Yep. At first I was confused because I was getting 60+ fps but it felt like I was getting a lot less, but then I realized the ultra preset has motion blur on







Turned it off and I instantly started doing a lot better, I went from middle of the score board to being accused of hacking









That's weird, when I was using it, it was fine at 1366x768. I don't play on big 64 player conquest maps though, so if you do, that might be the problem.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^7870 in MP really? i thought AMD cards suck when it comes to BF3. i'm contemplating either a 7870 or a 7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw with my GTS 250 I've drop the res to 1280x720 now and it still shows lags during firefights


Nope. Bf3 is well optimized for all.

Amd used to be winning, but nvidia put out some better drivers.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I went from barely 60 fps on low at 1080p to around 60 fps on Ultra with no AA, so I'm pretty happy with it ;p


I did the same upgrade, and found close to zip difference. What clock is your GPU at? My 460 ran at 863cc, so that could possibly make a difference. My 7870 did didn't (oops, typo) OC very well.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I did the same upgrade, and found close to zip difference. What clock is your GPU at? My 460 ran at 863cc, so that could possibly make a difference. My 7870 did OC very well.


My 460 was at around 800-825, my 7870 is at 1200. I think something is wrong if you didn't notice a difference.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My 460 was at around 800-825, my 7870 is at 1200. I think something is wrong if you didn't notice a difference.


xD, I meant to type that it didn't OC well. It wouldn't OC over 1100cc.

I ran FRAPS for a couple of runs before I upgraded, and after. I tried at the same settings at several different levels. I ended up with a 560ti, it works well.


----------



## mtbiker033

OCN server anyone?


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nope. Bf3 is well optimized for all.
> 
> *Amd used to be winning*, but nvidia put out some better drivers.












As far as I know, AMD cards are terrible when it comes to this game

$300 GTX 660 Ti > $550 HD 7970


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, AMD cards are terrible when it comes to this game
> 
> $300 GTX 660 Ti > $550 HD 7970












I guess it depends who is doing the benchmark.

And at even higher resolutions the 7970 pulls forward even more, probably due to more Vram.


----------



## james8

^that is strange! idk what to buy now


----------



## Descadent

nvidia


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:
Originally Posted by *james8* 









As far as I know, AMD cards are terrible when it comes to this game



> *$300 GTX 660 Ti > $550 HD 7970*


I only paid $369.00 for my 7970 and it came with 4 free games that I sold for $10.00 each so I paid total $330.00  card kicks butt IMO


----------



## Vanel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends who is doing the benchmark.
> And at even higher resolutions the 7970 pulls forward even more, probably due to more Vram.


Since there is no set benchmark it's hard to get consistent numbers between reviews, but I just bought an MSI 660ti OC and I can atest that my numbers are much more in line with the Anandtech chart.

I'm averaging 75-90 fps on most maps @1080p, with MSAA off.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I only paid $369.00 for my 7970 and it came with 4 free games that I sold for $10.00 each so I paid total $330.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card kicks butt IMO


Where'd you get $10 for each of those games for? I got the same bundle and and gonna sell as well but they go for less on ebay.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Where'd you get $10 for each of those games for? I got the same bundle and and gonna sell as well but they go for less on ebay.


local friends


----------



## raptorxrx

Last time I posted my stats, I was finally above 150 SPM. (Maybe I posted in-between, I can't remember) Next up, W/L, than K/D.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am not the best but I do try. my kills and deaths are about even with each other. Im trying to work on my accuracy tho it seems I have alot of work to do lol

Kills
480
Deaths
465
K/D Ratio
1.032
Headshots
70
Longest headshot
54.03m
Lngst handheld HS
54.03m
Best kill streak
10
Vehicles destroyed
13
Shots
35 725
Hits
4 754
Accuracy
13.31%
Savior kills
34
Avenger kills
37
Nemesis kills
16
Best nemesis streak
8


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> snip
> I guess it depends who is doing the benchmark.
> And at even higher resolutions the 7970 pulls forward even more, probably due to more Vram.
> snip


This. And none of the benchmarks yet posted show the ghz edition, which is even faster.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Seriously loving the M27 IAR recently, fricking brilliant for pretty much every situation imo. Will hopefully have it up to 1000 kills next week, currently at 368









Stats have pretty much settled as follows after 363 hours, my spm is pretty constant around 565 and the only thing that has increased slightly is my k/d.



Really wish I could make 2 soldiers though because there are times that I just love arsing about with a few mates pestering guys with c4 etc. and I wish it didn't affect my stats


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Seriously loving the M27 IAR recently, fricking brilliant for pretty much every situation imo. Will hopefully have it up to 1000 kills next week, currently at 368


Never really meshed with the M27 for some reason. Favorite LMG would have to be the L86, closing in on 1300 kills (May be a gun family thing, because I'm also good with the L85)


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I went from barely 60 fps on low at 1080p to around 60 fps on Ultra with no AA, so I'm pretty happy with it ;p


with 4 cores at 4Ghz?

I have am only running 4 at 3.4Ghz with a 460gtx and I get 60-70 average on ultra settings. I occasionally drop to 50fps if there is a lot of decor in the scene (the 460 is horrible at object instancing) but I only have a 60hz monitor so most of the play is really crisp.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yeah I'm a pretty good player.


maybe i just dont get it, but was that sarcasm?


----------



## Faster_is_better

New BBlog Assignments


















Also, my Kickstart pc seems to have some fps drop issues playing campaign. Not really sure what the deal is, it will just drop from say 50 to 2 fps, then bounce back up. Seems like it is loading new textures or something, which sounds like an HDD or possibly ram bottleneck? I even turned everything down to Low and it still seems to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mbalmer

I can't get my game to start with origin...it says that I need to install newest plugin manager and then continue, but I can't install newest plugin....what am I missing?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I can't get my game to start with origin...it says that I need to install newest plugin manager and then continue, but I can't install newest plugin....what am I missing?


That's a strange bug I have heard about recently. You can try, restarting browser, restarting PC, and also right click on BF3 in Origin and "repair install" (I heard the last one worked)

Mine popped up with that "update" I clicked the update, but nothing downloaded, and then it just went away..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> with 4 cores at 4Ghz?
> I have am only running 4 at 3.4Ghz with a 460gtx and I get 60-70 average on ultra settings. I occasionally drop to 50fps if there is a lot of decor in the scene (the 460 is horrible at object instancing) but I only have a 60hz monitor so most of the play is really crisp.


60-70 on Ultra on a 460? Right.... I'll believe it when I see it. I might believe it if it's on a low resolution in single player..


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's a strange bug I have heard about recently. You can try, restarting browser, restarting PC, and also right click on BF3 in Origin and "repair install" (I heard the last one worked)
> Mine popped up with that "update" I clicked the update, but nothing downloaded, and then it just went away..


I don't know what I did, but I got it to work...that was somewhat easy...playing the game is a different story...holy smokes do I SUCK!! I must have died 30 times in an hour on single campaign....is there anyway to hide behind objects and then pop out and shoot and then go right back to hiding?

Really hard, but I can tell that it is going to be alot of fun when I get it down. I haven't played this type of game very much.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's a strange bug I have heard about recently. You can try, restarting browser, restarting PC, and also right click on BF3 in Origin and "repair install" (I heard the last one worked)
> Mine popped up with that "update" I clicked the update, but nothing downloaded, and then it just went away..
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I did, but I got it to work...that was somewhat easy...playing the game is a different story...holy smokes do I SUCK!! I must have died 30 times in an hour on single campaign....is there anyway to hide behind objects and then pop out and shoot and then go right back to hiding?
> 
> Really hard, but I can tell that it is going to be alot of fun when I get it down. I haven't played this type of game very much.
Click to expand...

Lol I just started the campaign last night, even on Normal I died plenty of times so far. Rushing really doesn't work on campaign, you MUST use cover always. I did get a funny knife spree at one point though. The AI are pretty dumb, but bullets hurt so they are still dangerous. Pretty much, just stay in cover as long as you need to, to recover. I don't think there is any penalty for long firefights.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

lol I completed a mission on easy using nothing but the knife, 3 grenades, and a stinger.


----------



## 66racer

Anyone gaming on a xonar dx? Im pretty pleased with it but one thing I miss over the onboard sound it that the center speaker on the DX is pretty much only used for vocals, on the asus gene-z onboard, center was used for gunfire too which was a nice effect.

Any idea if there is a way to get my gunfire on the center? Im gonna guess no but figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## perablenta

Here is a funny video :


----------



## NFL

Anyone else having problems connecting?


----------



## Castaa

I noticed EA is having a Battlefield 3 sale. Downloadable version is *$16* via their site:

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/pd/productID.225064100

I'm debating on whether I should jump on it at this price. I'd probably be only playing the single player aspect of the game. Opinions?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> I noticed EA is having a Battlefield 3 sale. Downloadable version is *$16* via their site:
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/pd/productID.225064100
> I'm debating on whether I should jump on it at this price. I'd probably be only playing the single player aspect of the game. Opinions?


Go for it for 16 bucks.

And you might even like the multiplayer


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Anyone gaming on a xonar dx? Im pretty pleased with it but one thing I miss over the onboard sound it that the center speaker on the DX is pretty much only used for vocals, on the asus gene-z onboard, center was used for gunfire too which was a nice effect.
> Any idea if there is a way to get my gunfire on the center? Im gonna guess no but figured it was worth a shot.


I don't notice an issues with my DX but I'll be honest with you I have not messed with the effects short of setting BF to use the surround speakers and turning my rear speakers up so I can jump everytime a tank blows up behind me!! But then maybe my realtek onboard sound was so bad.. have you tried changing the BF settings? Not sure if that will help you. might as well have not said anything.









I do use the moddied unified drivers so I can upmix music to 5.1 - this may help your issue. They are less instrusive in my opinion.

http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaa*
> 
> I noticed EA is having a Battlefield 3 sale. Downloadable version is *$16* via their site:
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/pd/productID.225064100
> I'm debating on whether I should jump on it at this price. I'd probably be only playing the single player aspect of the game. Opinions?


Says $39.99 for me, did I miss it?


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Says $39.99 for me, did I miss it?


Go through this site to view sales.

http://www.videogamecoupons.org/exclusive/videogamecoupons-org-exclusive-get-60-off-over-80-popular-games/


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's a strange bug I have heard about recently. You can try, restarting browser, restarting PC, and also right click on BF3 in Origin and "repair install" (I heard the last one worked)
> Mine popped up with that "update" I clicked the update, but nothing downloaded, and then it just went away..


try the BF3 standalone? much lower resources than a browsers plug-in


----------



## BeardedJesus

Am I missing something or is EA really as big a $$$ grabbing rascals as everyone says. Going into Origin to check the prices of Premium and I'm met with a lovely little price tag of £39.99... then I see that there is a "Premium Edition" which includes the base game for... wait for it... £39.99!! But wait thats not all, how much for jus the stand alone game if you're silly enough not to check around... £39.99!

I bought my Limited Edition on release for like £29.99, what the hell is up with EA's pricing. Was actualy going to buy Premium today but tbh they can suck it, I'm going to get DayZ. When Premium is £20, then we will have a deal.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 60-70 on Ultra on a 460? Right.... I'll believe it when I see it. I might believe it if it's on a low resolution in single player..


The resolution is 1280x1024 (native) and it is overclocked to 850Mhz. I did say that was an average and not a constant.


----------



## Nope oO

Relax, after games have been on the market for awhile, there's always going to be sales and price reductions. New people don't want to have to buy the base game for full price plus 3 more full priced DLCs.


----------



## dhughesuk

I got premium from Zavvi for £32.. was worth it for me.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> with 4 cores at 4Ghz?
> I have am only running 4 at 3.4Ghz with a 460gtx and I get 60-70 average on ultra settings. I occasionally drop to 50fps if there is a lot of decor in the scene (the 460 is horrible at object instancing) but I only have a 60hz monitor so most of the play is really crisp.
> 
> 
> 
> 60-70 on Ultra on a 460? Right.... I'll believe it when I see it. I might believe it if it's on a low resolution in single player..
Click to expand...

800x600? =)


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 60-70 on Ultra on a 460? Right.... I'll believe it when I see it. I might believe it if it's on a low resolution in single player..


You silly guys...

I played on a GT230 for a [email protected]@~45fps...still better than console. A 460 should be able to hit numbers around [email protected]@60fps.


----------



## Castaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Says $39.99 for me, did I miss it?


Sorry, try this link to get the $16 BF3 deal.

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayCategoryProductListPage/categoryID.59881400/childCategoryID.59881400/sort.name/direction.up


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's a strange bug I have heard about recently. You can try, restarting browser, restarting PC, and also right click on BF3 in Origin and "repair install" (I heard the last one worked)
> Mine popped up with that "update" I clicked the update, but nothing downloaded, and then it just went away..
> 
> 
> 
> try the BF3 standalone? much lower resources than a browsers plug-in
Click to expand...

Hmm, browser works fine most of the time, plus I use the Better Battlelog addon for some nice stuff. They just added custom Assignments the other day, pretty cool stuff. While I'm on the subject, how do you get Rush mcom defender ribbons? Is it killing people off the mcom, or what? Maybe the mcom has to be marked as objective for those to actually count? (I just realized that's probably why I never got any now... NOBODY marks objectives)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 60-70 on Ultra on a 460? Right.... I'll believe it when I see it. I might believe it if it's on a low resolution in single player..
> 
> 
> 
> You silly guys...
> 
> I played on a GT230 for a [email protected]@~45fps...still better than console. A 460 should be able to hit numbers around [email protected]@60fps.
Click to expand...

I hope so, since I have a 460 on the way lol (though I will be gaming at 1680 x 1050)


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Am I missing something or is EA really as big a $$$ grabbing rascals as everyone says. Going into Origin to check the prices of Premium and I'm met with a lovely little price tag of £39.99... then I see that there is a "Premium Edition" which includes the base game for... wait for it... £39.99!! But wait thats not all, how much for jus the stand alone game if you're silly enough not to check around... £39.99!
> I bought my Limited Edition on release for like £29.99, what the hell is up with EA's pricing. Was actualy going to buy Premium today but tbh they can suck it, I'm going to get DayZ. When Premium is £20, then we will have a deal.


Their pricing is pretty weird. I'd wait on getting DayZ, considering the game is ruined by the massive amount of hackers roaming around. It's fun for a week or so, but after that you get extremely tired of being on the wrong server at the wrong time. All it takes is two seconds and you've lost a weeks worth of gear. Wait until the standalone comes out and pray that it's not a problem anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> You silly guys...
> I played on a GT230 for a [email protected]@~45fps...still better than console. A 460 should be able to hit numbers around [email protected]@60fps.


He's claiming he's getting those FPS on ultra settings, which unless is at an extremely gimped resolution isn't very possible. My highly OC'd 570 gets those frame rates on ultra, I see no way how even a heavily OC'd 460 could manage those frames at 1080p.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Their pricing is pretty weird. I'd wait on getting DayZ, considering the game is ruined by the massive amount of hackers roaming around. It's fun for a week or so, but after that you get extremely tired of being on the wrong server at the wrong time. All it takes is two seconds and you've lost a weeks worth of gear. Wait until the standalone comes out and pray that it's not a problem anymore.
> He's claiming he's getting those FPS on ultra settings, which unless is at an extremely gimped resolution isn't very possible. My highly OC'd 570 gets those frame rates on ultra, I see no way how even a heavily OC'd 460 could manage those frames at 1080p.


That is what most search engines come up with. And, if my GTX480 OC'd to 840MHz can pull down like 120fps easy on Low, I am sure a 460 can pull down 60fps. Not sure why your numbers are lower.....

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/542

BF3: 1200p, Ultra FXAA, 40fps. I am sure you drop that pixel count down to 1080p, and on Low, you can manage 60fps maybe OC, maybe not.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> That is what most search engines come up with. And, if my GTX480 OC'd to 840MHz can pull down like 120fps easy on Low, I am sure a 460 can pull down 60fps. Not sure why your numbers are lower.....
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/542
> BF3: 1200p, Ultra FXAA, 40fps. I am sure you drop that pixel count down to 1080p, and on Low, you can manage 60fps maybe OC, maybe not.


Single player, enough said.









A GTX460 maxed out at 1050p/1080p will NOT even make it above 45fps all maxed out on a 64 player server.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using Windows 8 notices performance increase or decrease versus Windows 7 in battlefield 3?


----------



## frankth3frizz

My GPU downclocks at the beginning of a game? I am on the Ghz bios but the first week I used it it didn't even do it. It just started happening now. It only lasts for about 5 seconds so It's ready to go before the game even starts


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> My GPU downclocks at the beginning of a game? I am on the Ghz bios but the first week I used it it didn't even do it. It just started happening now. It only lasts for about 5 seconds so It's ready to go before the game even starts


May I ask who Frank The Frizz is? Just a name you created?


----------



## Frankrizzo

battlelog plug-in add-on? can you link me please
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, browser works fine most of the time, plus I use the Better Battlelog addon for some nice stuff. They just added custom Assignments the other day, pretty cool stuff. While I'm on the subject, how do you get Rush mcom defender ribbons? Is it killing people off the mcom, or what? Maybe the mcom has to be marked as objective for those to actually count? (I just realized that's probably why I never got any now... NOBODY marks objectives)


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> battlelog plug-in add-on? can you link me please



http://getbblog.com/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> The resolution is 1280x1024 (native) and it is overclocked to 850Mhz. I did say that was an average and not a constant.


Excatly. I'm at 1080p. I still find it hard to believe you got 60-70 average even on single player though, unless I was CPU bottlenecked when I had a 1280x1024 monitor, which is a possibility.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I don't notice an issues with my DX but I'll be honest with you I have not messed with the effects short of setting BF to use the surround speakers and turning my rear speakers up so I can jump everytime a tank blows up behind me!! But then maybe my realtek onboard sound was so bad.. have you tried changing the BF settings? Not sure if that will help you. might as well have not said anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do use the moddied unified drivers so I can upmix music to 5.1 - this may help your issue. They are less instrusive in my opinion.
> http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


DUDE THANKS!!!!

+rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Anyone else having problems connecting?


Yeah for some reason it takes forever sometimes, I dunno whats wrong with EA


----------



## TheYonderGod

LOL talk about useless team mates...


----------



## dhughesuk

Last night as I was messing around getting my assignments when I logged into one of my favourite servers, I forget that I'm usually rubbish on there. Last night I joined just before it turned to metro. They have pretty strict rules on Metro. No snipers and you can't control all the flags in an attempt to keep base rape down. It's a very odd rule and to be honest every time our team got nuked we'd run back and hold them down at C - effectively we were base raping them at C - I'm not sure I like the rule but on Metro I can see if it's one sided fair enough, however if they'd allowed snipers we would have not been as strong as we were.

Still I lucked out. I don't think I've ever been on a server where the team was so one sided. I actually managed to get a K/D ratio of 2/1 - me? haha I was over the moon and I'm too old for that kind of frivolous emotion. I love the PKP on metro and supplying bullets.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> May I ask who Frank The Frizz is? Just a name you created?


Yeah, don't even know how I started using it. lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Last night as I was messing around getting my assignments when I logged into one of my favourite servers, I forget that I'm usually rubbish on there. Last night I joined just before it turned to metro. They have pretty strict rules on Metro. No snipers and you can't control all the flags in an attempt to keep base rape down. It's a very odd rule and to be honest every time our team got nuked we'd run back and hold them down at C - effectively we were base raping them at C - I'm not sure I like the rule but on Metro I can see if it's one sided fair enough, however if they'd allowed snipers we would have not been as strong as we were.
> Still I lucked out. I don't think I've ever been on a server where the team was so one sided. I actually managed to get a K/D ratio of 2/1 - me? haha I was over the moon and I'm too old for that kind of frivolous emotion. I love the PKP on metro and supplying bullets.


This is why when I find good servers, I stick with them. I just hate going into a server only to get frustrated on how idiotic or biased their rules/admins are.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 800x600? =)


I was mistaken. My settings were not straight Ultra. I forgot I had tweaked them a bit to increase performance. MSAA was 2x and terrain decoration was on medium. Everything else is Ultra, and 1280x1024 because that is my max screen res.

I dropped all settings to low last night playing metro and averaged over 100fps and honestly couldn't tell much difference in realism except for the textures and the higher k/d ratio.


----------



## Waltz

Look awesome !!!


----------



## OverClocker55

o.0


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> LOL talk about useless team mates...


Maybe it wasn't necessarily that they were bad, you just got all the kills before they could?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Last night as I was messing around getting my assignments when I logged into one of my favourite servers, I forget that I'm usually rubbish on there. Last night I joined just before it turned to metro. They have pretty strict rules on Metro. No snipers and you can't control all the flags in an attempt to keep base rape down. It's a very odd rule and to be honest every time our team got nuked we'd run back and hold them down at C - effectively we were base raping them at C - I'm not sure I like the rule but on Metro I can see if it's one sided fair enough, however if they'd allowed snipers we would have not been as strong as we were.
> 
> Still I lucked out. I don't think I've ever been on a server where the team was so one sided. I actually managed to get a K/D ratio of 2/1 - me? haha I was over the moon and I'm too old for that kind of frivolous emotion. I love the PKP on metro and supplying bullets.


That actually sounds like a decent rule, except nuking a whole team is terrible. Metro is the best when the fight is centered on B, highest points, most fun. Base raping on that map is extremely boring. I was on the giving end of a few of those matches yesterday. I just holed up in the lower office right in front of A (attacking RU) and made sure nobody was coming up. Didn't feel like dying to switch to a sniper kit, or running up to there doorstep and throwing explosives. At one point a support came up the stairs and was just bout to make it into the office across from me but I put him down. Then realized it must have sucked, he was probably like "ohh I'm gonna make it in here and actually be useful!" only to be shut down like the rest of his team. But I've been on the receiving end to many times to pity them that much lol.

They might as well release those "Bonus Videos" publicly, you know they hit youtube as soon as they are available lol


----------



## Schnitter

O yeah, Premium is worth every penny.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I wonder if we will see 2500m+ long distance sniper shots on that new map?


----------



## Nocturin

I'm back (ish - still no computer). Did I miss anything good?


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waltz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look awesome !!!


I didn't get close quarters yet, but I may skip it and go straight to armored kill. This looks like more fun.


----------



## snoball

The new trailer has a phenomenal frame rate, how do?

GTX 570, darn you.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe it wasn't necessarily that they were bad, you just got all the kills before they could?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That actually sounds like a decent rule, except nuking a whole team is terrible. Metro is the best when the fight is centered on B, highest points, most fun. Base raping on that map is extremely boring. I was on the giving end of a few of those matches yesterday. I just holed up in the lower office right in front of A (attacking RU) and made sure nobody was coming up. Didn't feel like dying to switch to a sniper kit, or running up to there doorstep and throwing explosives. At one point a support came up the stairs and was just bout to make it into the office across from me but I put him down. Then realized it must have sucked, he was probably like "ohh I'm gonna make it in here and actually be useful!" only to be shut down like the rest of his team. But I've been on the receiving end to many times to pity them that much lol.
> They might as well release those "Bonus Videos" publicly, you know they hit youtube as soon as they are available lol


Gotta disagree. The point is to hold all objectives and if you nuke the team then you cant to that. The other team needs to learn how two A.) push or B.) snipe.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I wonder if we will see 2500m+ long distance sniper shots on that new map?


----------



## DOOOLY

Hello bf3 fans i need some help, my problem is that my load-out for the vehicles always rests, is there any fix to this. I do have the cloud enabled


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> The new trailer has a phenomenal frame rate, how do?
> GTX 570, darn you.


Looks absolutely amazing. At first I thought it was cinematics then I was like : "Oh, sh---..."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Hello bf3 fans i need some help, my problem is that my load-out for the vehicles always rests, is there any fix to this. I do have the cloud enabled


Are you changing the loadout in Battlelog..? Change it there then join a game and see if it keeps what you want. Disable cloud storage too...you don't need that.


----------



## mtbiker033

umm just went to play some BF3 and there is some stupid update to the battlelog, I have downloaded and installed it 18 times and it still doesn't recognize itself!!!!!!!!!GGGGGGGGGGGGGrRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

I figured this out, when the javascript exploit news went out I went into chrome plug-ins and disabled the ESM crap since I never used it, because this was disabled the update wasn't recognized etc. Turned the esm stuff plug in back on and it worked...


----------



## crashdummy35

Did you try clearing the browser cache and clearing the windows temp files? I just played a couple of games with johnny5 and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I didn't get close quarters yet, but I may skip it and go straight to armored kill. This looks like more fun.


The CQ maps were decent when they first came out, now everyone just camps in their favorite corner(s). I'd wait for AK unless you like metro, than you might like CQ.

EDIT: I didn't even see an update. Must be an old one.


----------



## OverClocker55

When does armored kill come out?


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> When does armored kill come out?


Sometime next month I think.


----------



## TheYonderGod

September 10th or 11th for PC/Xbox premium (17th or 18th for non premium I assume) In the video it says the 11th but on the Premium page it says the 10th.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> The new trailer has a phenomenal frame rate, how do?
> GTX 570, darn you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Looks absolutely amazing. At first I thought it was cinematics then I was like : "Oh, sh---..."


doesn't look nearly as fluid on youtube as it does on battlelog. there's some processing going on in the battlelog video (maybe increased playback speed too).


----------



## james8

^the benefit of actually having premium vs watching leeched youtube vids








i wonder if EA going to take those vids down.


----------



## Mr.Pie

woot! my rigs back up








not going to mess around with any overclocking till I get my 680.....next week hopefully


----------



## Gib007

Armoured Kill is set for a September 11th release for PC and Xbox 360 Premium players. Non-premium players get it on September 25th (two weeks later).


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Armoured Kill is set for a September 11th release for PC and Xbox 360 Premium players. Non-premium players get it on September 25th (two weeks later).


I thought it was the 18th for non premium. PS3 Premium the 4th, PC and Xbox Premium. the 11th . I remember when CQ came out Non Premium could get it a week after PC and Xbox Premium.


----------



## Nope oO

Do they even sell Armored Kill buy itself? How can you play it without premium?


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Do they even sell Armored Kill buy itself? How can you play it without premium?


Just like Close Quarters, there will be an option ot buy this seperate from Premium.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Just like Close Quarters, there will be an option ot buy this seperate from Premium.


TBH I might just find myself buying premium just to get Armored Kill early, I don't want to wait until the 25th, lol. Plus I'd get CQ and all those others later, anyway. Oh, and get to have the autoaiming Aug and L86, plus bullet priorty!


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> TBH I might just find myself buying premium just to get Armored Kill early, I don't want to wait until the 25th, lol. Plus I'd get CQ and all those others later, anyway. Oh, and get to have the autoaiming Aug and L86, plus bullet priorty!


what?! I'm still rubbish even if all those things are true!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> doesn't look nearly as fluid on youtube as it does on battlelog. there's some processing going on in the battlelog video (maybe increased playback speed too).


Battlelog Premium video section + right "click save as" = profit.









If you guys see someone off to the side hot dogging a quad that'll probably be me.... (In-game, after release that is) *Fixed it*


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Battlelog Premium video section + right "click save as" = profit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys see someone off to the side hot dogging a quad that'll probably be me....


How did you end up in a trailer?

I think I misinterpreted that...


----------



## Frankrizzo

That has to be the lamest server in the history of servers. I use to frequent this other metro server and they would nuke the other team until the admin's side get's the win frequently. lets say I haven't gone back. I set a rule i don't join servers that have set rules other than no hacking or glitching everything else is fair game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Last night as I was messing around getting my assignments when I logged into one of my favourite servers, I forget that I'm usually rubbish on there. Last night I joined just before it turned to metro. They have pretty strict rules on Metro. No snipers and you can't control all the flags in an attempt to keep base rape down. It's a very odd rule and to be honest every time our team got nuked we'd run back and hold them down at C - effectively we were base raping them at C - I'm not sure I like the rule but on Metro I can see if it's one sided fair enough, however if they'd allowed snipers we would have not been as strong as we were.
> Still I lucked out. I don't think I've ever been on a server where the team was so one sided. I actually managed to get a K/D ratio of 2/1 - me? haha I was over the moon and I'm too old for that kind of frivolous emotion. I love the PKP on metro and supplying bullets.


----------



## schmotty

What does that mean to not allow snipers? Can't play recon, can't shoot people from long distances, or can't use long distance scopes?

Because:

any rifle with a bipod and 6x+ scope can be used to snipe people from long distances, if you are not allowed to play recon/use sniper rifles.

and if you aren't allowed to shoot people from long distance, that is just stupid and the server should be blacklisted.

and I'll gladly slap a 4x scope on a sniper rifle and hide in the dark.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I thought it was the 18th for non premium. PS3 Premium the 4th, PC and Xbox Premium. the 11th . I remember when CQ came out Non Premium could get it a week after PC and Xbox Premium.


The 18th September will probably be for PS3 non-Premium. Remember PS3 is always one week ahead of the other two platforms, for both Premium and non-Premium players. If we talk strictly PC, then 11th September for Premium and thus 24th September for non-Premium (two weeks later).


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my new rig built. I'm going to a boarding school in Oregon again for the fall term and I can't bring my huge case or anything. So I built a new low budget gaming rig. Will be playing bf3 as I have internet there. Lets see how I can play on my GTS 460 @ 1920x1080


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> What does that mean to not allow snipers? Can't play recon, can't shoot people from long distances, or can't use long distance scopes?
> Because:
> any rifle with a bipod and 6x+ scope can be used to snipe people from long distances, if you are not allowed to play recon/use sniper rifles.
> and if you aren't allowed to shoot people from long distance, that is just stupid and the server should be blacklisted.
> and I'll gladly slap a 4x scope on a sniper rifle and hide in the dark.


haha tell me about it! Scopes are fine fine but the moment you shoot someone as a recon the admin kills you. dum huh!!


----------



## dhughesuk

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42185843/1/352339340/

Really pleased with this, we were winning by quite a margin then got pushed back to being all bases down. The base raping started and our lead went down by 100. We managed to break out and all of a sudden it was getting closer and closer to the end. At one point we were 40 to their 100+ I was all set to say "GG" accepting defeat, I sneaked into A round the back after taking out a sniper that scared the bejesus out of me and nearly had me and took A just as the game ended stating that we'd won!

It wasn't much of a team game for me which I prefer, my squad wasn't really in tune - even had one guy defect which makes the victory sweeter. Really pleased with my positive K/D ratio.

Looking at their top players they did really well so not sure how we won. I feel vindicated by their base raping however. Their top player bested me 4-1 but my 1 kill was a sneaky tank kill near the Docks where he was taking out people coming out of our base. I twigged I'd just disabled the vehicle and not got a kill. He then wrongly scoped me. My tank was damaged beyond repair and I didn't have time to try to recover it. I felt like trying my luck so I ran at him, strafing for all my worth, I got a few shots off, a few hits and emptied my clip.. no time to reload, he was scoping and strafing but as I got near my .44 scope got him and I was buzzing.

Now back to reality. damn I do love this game at times.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got my new rig built. I'm going to a boarding school in Oregon again for the fall term and I can't bring my huge case or anything. So I built a new low budget gaming rig. Will be playing bf3 as I have internet there. Lets see how I can play on my GTS 460 @ 1920x1080


With how much trouble you had with your 680, probably won't be able to at all.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got my new rig built. I'm going to a boarding school in Oregon again for the fall term and I can't bring my huge case or anything. So I built a new low budget gaming rig. Will be playing bf3 as I have internet there. Lets see how I can play on my GTS 460 @ 1920x1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With how much trouble you had with your 680, probably won't be able to at all.
Click to expand...

got my 580* running well. I just had to bump the volts


----------



## Nocturin

So I'm going monday to get a fx6100 and a cheap mobo (tired of waiting for the RMA proccess and can't beat a $100 deal!

Anyone know if a 3870x2 would be able to give me playable frames at lowest settings @ 720p?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So I'm going monday to get a fx6100 and a cheap mobo (tired of waiting for the RMA proccess and can't beat a $100 deal!
> Anyone know if a 3870x2 would be able to give me playable frames at lowest settings @ 720p?


Should run fine on that card. Maybe medium with a bit of AF thrown in.


----------



## nezff

I purchased a evga SC signature 2 gtx 680 yesterday. Not sure if Im going SLI.

My Battlefield 3 server:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/a7ea26fb-fd23-48bb-a40c-8ca6324ac5a2/Multiplay-Fast-XP-High-Tickets-Conquest-TDM-Noobs-Welcome/


----------



## BeardedJesus

I need a new CPU and probably a 670







Should be all sorted within the next month but onto happier things, got a Gigabyte P67A-UD5-B3 today for... wait for it... £20







Totally chuffed


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Should run fine on that card. Maybe medium with a bit of AF thrown in.


Sweet! Going to get it all built wensday. Used all the functional parts from my machine, and I'll have another computer (just need to buy a PSU/case) when my board and cpu come back.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Should run fine on that card. Maybe medium with a bit of AF thrown in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Going to get it all built wensday. Used all the functional parts from my machine, and I'll have another computer (just need to buy a PSU/case) when my board and cpu come back.
Click to expand...

can't wait to play with you


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> can't wait to play with you


You and me both brody.

I have missed BF3 too much.

And I'll be all rusty again.

My sons decided to take my wireless dongle for my m/k combo this morning. I need to find it other wards I'll have no input devices!


----------



## nezff

If you guys ever want to play, come on in:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/a7ea26fb-fd23-48bb-a40c-8ca6324ac5a2/Multiplay-Fast-XP-High-Tickets-Conquest-TDM-Noobs-Welcome/

xXxn3iLxXx


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> can't wait to play with you
> 
> 
> 
> You and me both brody.
> 
> I have missed BF3 too much.
> 
> And I'll be all rusty again.
> 
> My sons decided to take my wireless dongle for my m/k combo this morning. I need to find it other wards I'll have no input devices!
Click to expand...

o.0 thats not good. blackmail him so he gives it back.. JK








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> If you guys ever want to play, come on in:
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/a7ea26fb-fd23-48bb-a40c-8ca6324ac5a2/Multiplay-Fast-XP-High-Tickets-Conquest-TDM-Noobs-Welcome/
> 
> xXxn3iLxXx


your server? you own it or admin on it?


----------



## Ghost12

Figure this is the place to post. just bought bf3 this week, I know a bit late, and tonight decided to purchase some packs including the premium. Not sure how to activate this so help required. I have just been on start a game, viewed servers which include the two released expansions, tried to join and it said I need premium to play?? Am I missing something simple? followed the ea instructions and updated in games list and re-started origin but no joy. The ultimate shortcut pack is installed but cant seem to see anything to do with premium. Thanks in advance


----------



## iARDAs

I can not login to origin.

Anyone else have the problem?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Figure this is the place to post. just bought bf3 this week, I know a bit late, and tonight decided to purchase some packs including the premium. Not sure how to activate this so help required. I have just been on start a game, viewed servers which include the two released expansions, tried to join and it said I need premium to play?? Am I missing something simple? followed the ea instructions and updated in games list and re-started origin but no joy. The ultimate shortcut pack is installed but cant seem to see anything to do with premium. Thanks in advance


Hmm open Origin, right click the BF3 box, click Show game details, then scroll down. It will show Add Ons activated, you should have premium listed down there as "Installed"

If it isn't then you might have to activate it, go up to top left in Origin, click Origin Redeem product code and use your Premium code. You might also try "Reload my games" from that list, if it appears to be installed.

Actually if it says Premium is attached to your account maybe it just isn't installed yet, should be a link to install it in the extra details page, or right click on BF3 pic and "repair install"

Once you have premium installed it should show it all over your Battlelog


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm open Origin, right click the BF3 box, click Show game details, then scroll down. It will show Add Ons activated, you should have premium listed down there as "Installed"
> If it isn't then you might have to activate it, go up to top left in Origin, click Origin Redeem product code and use your Premium code. You might also try "Reload my games" from that list, if it appears to be installed.
> Actually if it says Premium is attached to your account maybe it just isn't installed yet, should be a link to install it in the extra details page, or right click on BF3 pic and "repair install"
> Once you have premium installed it should show it all over your Battlelog


Its not showing as installed and I don't think I have the premium code? All have received from origin is the proof of purchase with the premium listed as pre order. the released expansions were listed individually with the price of £00 and release dates of null.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its not showing as installed and I don't think I have the premium code? All have received from origin is the proof of purchase with the premium listed as pre order. the released expansions were listed individually with the price of £00 and release dates of null.


Pre order? Did you order this? http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/pd/productID.254010000


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Pre order? Did you order this? http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/pd/productID.254010000


I don't know what`s going on. Why would one be pre order and the other not when the expansions released are exactly the same. I chose the digital download option. All I did was click on bf3 premium as advertised and follow the checkout instructions. Thanks for helping by the way. Just looked on the site and I now see what your getting at, one link is pre order and the other is a buy now. Why this would be seems ridiculous to me. Even if pre ordered, which by nature of unreleased expansions is pre order anyway, the released expansions should be installed immediately?


----------



## glakr

There is the Premium add-on and a New product being released on Sept. 11th for $69 $59 that includes the original game AND premium add-on called Battlefield 3 Premium Edition. You probably purchased the second option. Pretty confusing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hmm, I thought that BF Premium (combined) was already released... So if THAT is what you purchased I guess you can't play till the 11th?

If you bought BF3 by itself, then also purchased Premium expansion, then you must have got either an email with keys to activate on your account, or automatically tied to your account in which case you just have to install it. (usually this is done automatically)

$60 for the whole deal is pretty nice though, good discount.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> There is the Premium add-on and a New product being released on Sept. 11th for $69 $59 that includes the original game AND premium add-on called Battlefield 3 Premium Edition. You probably purchased the second option. Pretty confusing.


Just checked my receipt of purchase and it reads the items listed as these

Battlefield 3 premium edition
Back to karkand expansion pack
Close quarters
battlefield 3 premium

So reading that it would seem you are correct and yes it should be clearer. So I have pre ordered a game I already own? And not only that have to wait until sept 11 to use content that is already released because origin is assuming I don't have the original? absolutely ridiculous. How will I go about fixing this? im about to purchase two more copies of bf3 tomorrow for my two sons when I rebuild the youngest`s rig. Will i be able to gift the purchase to my son? or will this be a complete customer service refund and re-purchase? very confusing.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, I thought that BF Premium (combined) was already released... So if THAT is what you purchased I guess you can't play till the 11th?
> If you bought BF3 by itself, then also purchased Premium expansion, then you must have got either an email with keys to activate on your account, or automatically tied to your account in which case you just have to install it. (usually this is done automatically)
> $60 for the whole deal is pretty nice though, good discount.


I did buy bf 3 by itself last week and bought or thought I bought premium tonight on origin. Seems I have bought a yet to be released package deal including the original game. Very confusing advertising. I just followed the link to premium from the massive advert in the middle of the screen!! There was no mention of including the original game unless I missed it or didn't see it because wasn't looking for the original game or bundle.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, I thought that BF Premium (combined) was already released... So if THAT is what you purchased I guess you can't play till the 11th?
> If you bought BF3 by itself, then also purchased Premium expansion, then you must have got either an email with keys to activate on your account, or automatically tied to your account in which case you just have to install it. (usually this is done automatically)
> $60 for the whole deal is pretty nice though, good discount.
> 
> 
> 
> I did buy bf 3 by itself last week and bought or thought I bought premium tonight on origin. Seems I have bought a yet to be released package deal including the original game. Very confusing advertising. I just followed the link to premium from the massive advert in the middle of the screen!! There was no mention of including the original game unless I missed it or didn't see it because wasn't looking for the original game or bundle.
Click to expand...

Ok, then it looks like you just need this http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/DisplayProductDetailsPage/productID.249982800


----------



## crashdummy35

Is anyone entering the map contest? What could I use to draw a map--nothing to fancy. My PAINT skillz are too wicked for this so I'm hesitant to bust them out


----------



## 187x

For $69.99 you get BF3 and the Premium, if you already own the game then you just need Premium for $49.99. The advertising needs to be a little more specific but that must suck who ever re-bought the game for the premium. lol


----------



## Nope oO

Does any place besides Origin sell BF3 Premium Edition?

Greenmangaming.com is selling BF3 premium(requires BF3 base) for $49.99 with a 25% off coupon GMG25-LABOR-DAYGO starting on Sunday, Sep 2, 1100 UTC (4am PDT) - 1100UTC Sep 4.

With the current EA sale of BF3 for $20, this is only $2.50 cheaper than buying BF3 Premium Edition for $60 straight from EA. I'm wondering if there's any codes to get BF3 Premium Edition for a discount.


----------



## sp4wners

In my country i need to pay about 65-70$ for premium :/


----------



## Gib007

My place (Gibraltar) isn't recognised as anything other than European even though we're a British Overseas Territory and use GBP as our currency rather than EUR. Steam has the same issue. The result? Over-inflated European prices for us in Gibraltar for everything that's Digital Distribution. As a result, for everything that I can, I prefer buying a physical copy from Play.com in the UK and waiting a week to get it in my hands.

Thankfully I bought BF3: Premium whilst I was physically living in the UK so I paid in GBP and thus paid the price I should legally be paying in Gibraltar too.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> For $69.99 you get BF3 and the Premium, if you already own the game then you just need Premium for $49.99. The advertising needs to be a little more specific but that must suck who ever re-bought the game for the premium. lol


Yes really poorly explained advertising. Have contacted ea support and they are going to issue a full refund so can re purchase premium as stand alone


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes really poorly explained advertising. Have contacted ea support and they are going to issue a full refund so can re purchase premium as stand alone


Oh, that is good I heard EA has good customer service glad they are giving you a full refund







I love premium it's a no brainer for $49.99


----------



## raptorxrx

Just had an _awesome_ round.

Noshahr Canals Rush as an attacker.

All four bases were taken as clinch wins with 0 tickets left. The defenders were raging so badly, it was just. Awesome.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Does any place besides Origin sell BF3 Premium Edition?
> 
> Greenmangaming.com is selling BF3 premium(requires BF3 base) for $49.99 with a 25% off coupon GMG25-LABOR-DAYGO starting on Sunday, Sep 2, 1100 UTC (4am PDT) - 1100UTC Sep 4.
> 
> With the current EA sale of BF3 for $20, this is only $2.50 cheaper than buying BF3 Premium Edition for $60 straight from EA. I'm wondering if there's any codes to get BF3 Premium Edition for a discount.


I think EA has their sale pretty well covered this time. Besides, even if the BF3 Premium bundle was cheaper, you have to wait till the 11th to play. That is pretty lame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> For $69.99 you get BF3 and the Premium, if you already own the game then you just need Premium for $49.99. The advertising needs to be a little more specific but that must suck who ever re-bought the game for the premium. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes really poorly explained advertising. Have contacted ea support and they are going to issue a full refund so can re purchase premium as stand alone
Click to expand...

If you are in North America, just get Premium from greenmangaming, I quoted the post above. It ends up $37.50 that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Just had an _awesome_ round.
> 
> Noshahr Canals Rush as an attacker.
> 
> All four bases were taken as clinch wins with 0 tickets left. The defenders were raging so badly, it was just. Awesome.


Nice


----------



## Krazee

Game crashed today due to a server crash and no stats have updates since.. ***?


----------



## Phoenix18

Anyone else thinks that devs of BF3 should atleast change some of the Grenade Launcher and Frag count per match on Metro? People seem to quite abuse it when they've managed to capture either A+B or C+B. hahaha


----------



## Ghost12

Having only ever played cod or crysis 2 online and starting to play this game it is incredibly hard. Think people have eyes like radars. Reading all the guides and help threads but this will take a while to get into I think. Brilliant game but crazy difficult so far


----------



## Gib007

I just wish my NVIDIA drivers would allow me to play BF3 properly without crashing on me. Updating to 306.02 Beta now to see. Nothing else (games or benchmarks) complains with my overclock or my cards even at stock, except BF3. It makes me feel really cheated, having paid full price for BF3 and full price for Premium only to not know when I might see an unresponsive display, requiring a restart of BF3 or a reboot.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Having only ever played cod or crysis 2 online and starting to play this game it is incredibly hard. Think people have eyes like radars. Reading all the guides and help threads but this will take a while to get into I think. Brilliant game but crazy difficult so far


Yeah mate I'd say it would be quite difficult to get into now considering the amount of experience and play time others have gained since the game came out. Only thing I can reccomend is to search for servers with a rank cap. Try popping this into your multiplayer search









Noobs Only! Learn to Play | Fast Respawn | Rank Cap


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think EA has their sale pretty well covered this time. Besides, even if the BF3 Premium bundle was cheaper, you have to wait till the 11th to play. That is pretty lame


Well the 11th is only next week. I'd rather buy Premium Edition and with a coupon or sale at around $40-45.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix18*
> 
> Anyone else thinks that devs of BF3 should atleast change some of the Grenade Launcher and Frag count per match on Metro? People seem to quite abuse it when they've managed to capture either A+B or C+B. hahaha


that and RPG


----------



## nezff

so if the other team has you pushed back to C, then they shouldnt do everything they can to keep you back?

If it wasnt grenades and rpgs, then people would get upset that the other team was shooting at them with machines guns, sniper rifles etc..
where does it end really?


----------



## Phoenix18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> so if the other team has you pushed back to C, then they shouldnt do everything they can to keep you back?
> If it wasnt grenades and rpgs, then people would get upset that the other team was shooting at them with machines guns, sniper rifles etc..
> where does it end really?


Hahaha, Good Point. Though i must say that that map is really dependent on who's controlling those points. I have earned my Resupply and Pecheneg Dog Tag coz of that. Hahaha


----------



## raptorxrx

I just kicked some behind. Lots of it!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42500285/1/370191413/

Hackusations, four attempts to ban me, and some rage quitters. Good round. All they needed was a AA and a good jet pilot to take me down. I guess they were too lazy to take me down?

Oh, and a 32 kill streak. Than I got rammed.









7 of those deaths were rammers, one was from a heli with missiles locking on in the dead zone.


----------



## [email protected]

You may have dominated the battlefield that day BUT if i was there i would have destroyed you instantly.


----------



## Adam^

Gone back to this to try out some guns I never bothered with, mainly AK74 and the new SCAR-L I unlocked. Whilst I did OK most of the time, its still annoying facing someone with an M16 who fires faster than you and insta kills you as they've fired nearly twice as many rounds as you! Close range I don't mind so much but when they're 200m away and just unload a 10 round burst that hits you with every shot its a bit crap! I think I'm going to have to go back to using my M16 just so I don't get insta killed all the time!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Gone back to this to try out some guns I never bothered with, mainly AK74 and the new SCAR-L I unlocked. Whilst I did OK most of the time, its still annoying facing someone with an M16 who fires faster than you and insta kills you as they've fired nearly twice as many rounds as you! Close range I don't mind so much but when they're 200m away and just unload a 10 round burst that hits you with every shot its a bit crap! I think I'm going to have to go back to using my M16 just so I don't get insta killed all the time!


dont think like that. be quick with your movements, and start on them first whenever possible. G3A3, Aug, ScarL, Scar H, Mtar are good guns. G3A3 needs only 3 bullets to kill when other guns need four-five.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenix18*
> 
> Anyone else thinks that devs of BF3 should atleast change some of the Grenade Launcher and Frag count per match on Metro? People seem to quite abuse it when they've managed to capture either A+B or C+B. hahaha


I think in all maps:

1. claymores should after support dies, just like AT mines do for the engineer.
someone killing me and then walking right past where my claymore WAS is always more annoying that being killed.

2. The ammo boxes should only be allowed once per spawn and be limited to the number of reloads it can provide.
This would mean someone has to die to get a new ammo box and the team can't huddle around one support, grenade spamming indefinitely. The box would run out, and they would need to lose at least one ticket to get another.


----------



## raptorxrx

I like your first idea. I just don't like your second one.

Support (in all maps besides metro) is very heavily underplayed. Currently Support needs all the points it can get to be used. Assault is a point farm. Engineer is a point farm. Recon (Played right) is a point farm. But why run Support? If you take away one of it's biggest point makers, it will be even more underplayed.

I say the boxes should only have a certain amount of ammo, but be respawnable (you can lay down more than one per life). Besides. Most just lay down one ammo box (even if it's been blown up.) I don't see that changing.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Having only ever played cod or crysis 2 online and starting to play this game it is incredibly hard. Think people have eyes like radars. Reading all the guides and help threads but this will take a while to get into I think. Brilliant game but crazy difficult so far


Sometimes its all about the movement, people can notice movement even just a tiny glimpse of it much easier than someone still. This is why camping works so well... easy to pick up something else moving. Sometimes I will notice the bits of paper flying through the streets and "target it" (not necessarily aim, but acknowledge that something is there) for the movement, before I realize it's just some garbage. This is especially helpful on the close quarters maps, just watch every bit of hallway you can while moving. If you are moving into another hallway, make sure to keep watching the side doorway, the hall you are in, until the last second you lose visibility. Someone can pop in right as you are moving around the corner and if you notice them, that will at least give you a heads up, possibly an advantage. If they saw you and didn't fire, they might think you didn't see them and try to sneak behind you or if they did fire, at least you will know where they are exactly and assuming you made it to cover you will have options to return fire. Otherwise if you never saw them, they could approach you from wherever they like and get the drop on you. Likewise, if you saw each other, and you pretended not to notice, you can surprise them instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Gone back to this to try out some guns I never bothered with, mainly AK74 and the new SCAR-L I unlocked. Whilst I did OK most of the time, its still annoying facing someone with an M16 who fires faster than you and insta kills you as they've fired nearly twice as many rounds as you! Close range I don't mind so much but when they're 200m away and just unload a 10 round burst that hits you with every shot its a bit crap! I think I'm going to have to go back to using my M16 just so I don't get insta killed all the time!


AK74 is a great gun, very accurate and works well in burst fire. I actually used it quite a bit, I seem to go through "phases" with the different rifles I guess lol. Now the Scar-L is just plain beast, that thing is a headshot king. You can't go fully auto with it though, it becomes very inaccurate fully auto, so you tap fire it, about 3 round bursts, which will be spot on and it kills awesome. It's not very good in close quarters/hip fire because of the slow rate of fire, so it loses out against a lot of other guns there. Medium or long range it is great though.

Sadly M16 is just all around great and wins out against basically everything else for all-around usefullness. Works in close quarters, hipfire, long range, medium range. Full auto is very accurate with it even at mid range. I try not to use it much, and usually only go back to it if I'm doing very poorly with the gun I WANT to use. M16 is easymode for me, I like to use other stuff as much as I can these days.

edit: Patch notes look great!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654785571482527/

Buffing tons of stuff that I use, and debuffing the M16 (more recoil). I wonder how far they will go with it, likely to stir up a lot of commotion lol.


----------



## willem445

Im disappointed that they havent buffed the tanks yet.


----------



## dmxdex2020

Im looking to make some friends. I play this on my own but get bored easily.

Im in the uk, so uk people if possible, however i dont mind playing with the yanks lol.


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Im looking to make some friends. I play this on my own but get bored easily.
> Im in the uk, so uk people if possible, however i dont mind playing with the yanks lol.


Yank here, somewhat new to bf3 but know how to play ^^

lmk if you want to add me

that goes for anyone else, looking for some people to play with


----------



## 187x

Add me on battlelog too xSaVagEx24 I wouldn't mind playing with some peeps from OCN from time to time


----------



## Mdkozon

Sent I am Mdkozon on battlelog btw


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Sent I am Mdkozon on battlelog btw


Awesome!! thx! Will be playing later


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *187x*
> 
> Awesome!! thx! Will be playing later


alright, I play any modes btw so should be fun


----------



## dmxdex2020

DmxDex is my origin battlelog id.


----------



## Blackout621

God, Dice is screwing up so much with this patch. No damage bonus for HBAR.. . what the hell, Dice. What the hell. And don't get me started on the vehicles changes..


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> DmxDex is my origin battlelog id.


added


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> alright, I play any modes btw so should be fun


Yeah same here, I been playing off and on since january I really don't have much friends on battlelog how lame, guess OCN is a good place to start.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> DmxDex is my origin battlelog id.


You are added as well


----------



## dmxdex2020

Yea need to get more friends im a loner


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> God, Dice is screwing up so much with this patch. No damage bonus for HBAR.. . what the hell, Dice. What the hell. And don't get me started on the vehicles changes..


Heavy Barrel? Is this something missing or they were going to add?

The patch looked about 90% good to me, buffing a lot of things that I use. There were a couple of things that will be bashed for sure though..

From the patch notes:

The big one:
Quote:


> A select set of weapons have had their recoil adjusted based on joint community feedback and statistical analysis to provide greater balance in the weapon choices players make. Specifically, the M16A3 and M4A1


Dunno how much they will adjust it, could be fine or make the guns meh.
Quote:


> Slightly increased the radius for maximum damage of the 40mm LVG. While the overall damage level remains the same, the LVG will be lethal over a larger area.


64p Metro's just got crazier
Quote:


> SCAR-L: Fixed the heavy barrel not increasing recoil when zoomed and standing.


I may not like this, gun is a beast currently. We will see how much it matters though.
Quote:


> Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.


This could be big for chopper lovers.

But also some chopper love
Quote:


> Helicopter weapons can now destroy equipment with splash damage.
> Increased the damage helicopter and jet rockets do to helicopters, jets and infantry.
> Increased the damage helicopter gunners and IFVs do to helicopters and jets.


Quote:


> Fixed so the spawn menu always disappears when you are revived.


This will be AWESOME if true.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Yea need to get more friends im a loner


IKR!!! I added you!


----------



## raptorxrx

Added the names I just saw. I'm raptorxrx on Battlelog too.


----------



## Slightly skewed

So with all of these sales on this weekend, has anyone seen premium on sale? I don't mean the full game, which I already have. I also have CQ and B2K already so rebuying isn't going to happen.


----------



## Schnitter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOOOLY*
> 
> Hello bf3 fans i need some help, my problem is that my load-out for the vehicles always rests, is there any fix to this. I do have the cloud enabled


If you finish a game, loadout shouldn't reset. At least it doesnt on my un-enabled could game.


----------



## redalert

Well they nerfed the HB and Buffed the suppressor. Nerfed M16A3, M4A1 and 93R. Buffed large MG guns. The heli nerf is a huge one but buffing the FIM92 and IGLA also is just stupid.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So with all of these sales on this weekend, has anyone seen premium on sale? I don't mean the full game, which I already have. I also have CQ and B2K already so rebuying isn't going to happen.


25% off any game with voucher code GMG25-LABOR-DAYGO , good until September 4th at greenmangaming.com

Brings premium down to $37.50

Although it is listed as North America only.. so that may be an issue.


----------



## [email protected]

I knew it would get cheaper later down the road but it doesn't bother me much since i have Premium already and all the goodies along with it.

Even the beta.

It is a never ending war with cheaters but they will fail eventually or cripple the PC multiplayer in the future of PC gaming.

However unless Punkbuster starts using a new software and program or hire better developers to design better anti-cheat software programs to finally end this madness.

We all know it's crazy right now. I hope just in the end.. we will stand out as winners because we legit players value human talent. Why waste such a good thing and be challenged. Teamwork leads to victory.

I can't begin to understand why people need to get the thrill of cheating in PC gaming?

People are just demented monkeys who are lazy with their finger trigger and eye coordination. They don't wanna be involved with experience.

Experience takes practice and patience and you become a better player.

Why rely on a software when you can be on your toes? Oh i can see though walls? Seriously doesn't that bore them everyday? Don't they wanna know if something is around the corner? Give a realistic feel and be challenge on the battlefield. Reflex skills aren't so frakking hard!

Back to the moot point here yes that was off topic but related to this thread.

Get premium and you will enjoy the free good stuff down the road. Beats paying what i had to pay back in the day!

Watch out for forums though..

HATERS lol.


----------



## croy

added you guys to have new friends. i play on any country/server.

loving the M39 EMR. best semi-auto sniper rifle for me.


----------



## dmxdex2020

peeps from uk add me, because pings will be high for one another. shame really as me and mdkozon got on well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> added you guys to have new friends. i play on any country/server.
> loving the M39 EMR. best semi-auto sniper rifle for me.


Any country server is just extremely a bad idea for you if you have no experience in the background of networking..

no pun intended but you really shouldn't visit other country servers because your ping will be extremely too high and it lags the server.

The servers on the browsers are showing YOUR ping not the server's!

So the lower the better.

Like i always have said in the game it's smarter to find a region server in your location by going to filters on battlefield blog.

Cuz if you visit USA servers you will lag out too.

Best advice is to set filters to your region area and your servers will show up on the browser and the pings are lower because you are closer to the servers.

Better performance and bandwith for your computer too.

I couldn't even play in UK servers and i'm from USA and it's laggy. I did it once anyways because i wanted to shank a DICE dev and i got him lol.

Seriously heed my advice!

Go find your location server so you won't have lag problems!


----------



## dmxdex2020

Thats what i said lol.

Want to have people from my own region.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm about to go ahead and get Premium.

But slightly off topic is anyone in the boat of get premium or wait for MoH Warfighter? I didn't see an official thread for it. Is no one looking forward to it?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Any country server is just extremely a bad idea for you if you have no experience in the background of networking..
> no pun intended but you really shouldn't visit other country servers because your ping will be extremely too high and it lags the server.
> The servers on the browsers are showing YOUR ping not the server's!
> So the lower the better.
> Like i always have said in the game it's smarter to find a region server in your location by going to filters on battlefield blog.
> Cuz if you visit USA servers you will lag out too.
> Best advice is to set filters to your region area and your servers will show up on the browser and the pings are lower because you are closer to the servers.
> Better performance and bandwith for your computer too.
> I couldn't even play in UK servers and i'm from USA and it's laggy. I did it once anyways because i wanted to shank a DICE dev and i got him lol.
> Seriously heed my advice!
> Go find your location server so you won't have lag problems!


yeah but i get 250ms in US servers which is not bad. i just gotta deal with a little delay but that's okay with me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah but i get 250ms in US servers which is not bad. i just gotta deal with a little delay but that's okay with me.


250ms is crazy high.. Even if its playable to you, you should avoid it because that high ping brings down the whole server with lag. Some games can be ruined with 3 or 4 high pingers, it makes everyone lag.


----------



## Mdkozon

Yeah I was getting 150ping in uk servers lmao and im US.

Although I was getting top kills on the boards.... which is odd 

with such a high ping.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 25% off any game with voucher code GMG25-LABOR-DAYGO , good until September 4th at greenmangaming.com
> Brings premium down to $37.50
> Although it is listed as North America only.. so that may be an issue.


Thanks, That's still too much for 3 DLC's though.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 250ms is crazy high.. Even if its playable to you, you should avoid it because that high ping brings down the whole server with lag. Some games can be ruined with 3 or 4 high pingers, it makes everyone lag.


alright thanks for the input. i didn't know that high pings can affect the server's performance.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Im looking to make some friends. I play this on my own but get bored easily.
> Im in the uk, so uk people if possible, however i dont mind playing with the yanks lol.


Add me. I just started playing online and play alone mostly. ghost12_d


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah but i get 250ms in US servers which is not bad. i just gotta deal with a little delay but that's okay with me.


250 not bad? What??!

Anything over 50 is bad.. Sadly I don't have that good internet so that means most servers feel bad ping wise to me.

On the patch topic.. lots of interesting stuff, some good, some not so good.

• Changed reload behavior on Tank / Tank Destroyer cannon weapons to prevent being able to fire 2 shots from different weapons quickly one right after another.

does that mean I can't shoot my main gun and canister shell one after the other? Or shoot a main shell, lock on and shoot with the guided shell, and immediately shoot another main shell?

I predict the m416 and AEK will become the new weapons for noobs to cry about being OP


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah but i get 250ms in US servers which is not bad. i just gotta deal with a little delay but that's okay with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 250 not bad? What??!
> 
> Anything over 50 is bad.. Sadly I don't have that good internet so that means most servers feel bad ping wise to me.
> 
> On the patch topic.. lots of interesting stuff, some good, some not so good.
> 
> • Changed reload behavior on Tank / Tank Destroyer cannon weapons to prevent being able to fire 2 shots from different weapons quickly one right after another.
> 
> does that mean I can't shoot my main gun and canister shell one after the other? Or shoot a main shell, lock on and shoot with the guided shell, and immediately shoot another main shell?
> 
> I predict the m416 and AEK will become the new weapons for noobs to cry about being OP
Click to expand...

Interesting things you pointed out, I noticed those also. Hopefully that tank firing aspect isn't changed, though I'm not sure what it is referring to. m416 does sound like it is going to be buffed quite nicely so it might become very usable. AEK is already great except the reload times are sooo slow. If they bump up reload speed it would be excellent.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

anyone can add me if you like 4LC4PON3  I got 1 person on my friends list. I usually play alone but would not mind someone to play with


----------



## Smithers

Greetings,
In anticipation of the patch coming tomorrow I moved my BF3 installation from my primary SSD to a secondary SSD using SteamMover. Quick question. Will I need to tell Origin to download all games (updated) to the new directory on my secondary or will the links put in place by SteamMover be sufficient?
Thanks!
Smithers


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Steam mover should have done it.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quick question: Why would you switch it from one SSD to another? Are you predicting a bad patch?


----------



## Krazee

Aww I missed this game so much, hooked again!!!


----------



## _REAPER_

I got to play this game for a few weeks while on RR.. I cannot wait until my next RR


----------



## HatsuneShiro

Currently updating BF3


----------



## Beens17

I'm a bit out dated, played few rounds last night and some ppls said the M16 getting nerfed today?
True?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> I'm a bit out dated, played few rounds last night and some ppls said the M16 getting nerfed today?
> True?


It's just getting increased a little bit, recoil is easy to control so it's not a nerf. You can read the full patch notes on the battlelog forums when they're back up http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654785571482527/


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone running this game with windows 8? I am and all is fine except cant launch battle log in ie. have to use firefox. Anyone know a fix for this? thanks


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone running this game with windows 8? I am and all is fine except cant launch battle log in ie. have to use firefox. Anyone know a fix for this? thanks


Is your IE 64 bit? If it is, that is why. Battlelog wont run on a 64 bit browser, that's why it doesn't work on Waterfox either. Why would you want to use IE anyways?


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmxdex2020*
> 
> Im looking to make some friends. I play this on my own but get bored easily.
> Im in the uk, so uk people if possible, however i dont mind playing with the yanks lol.


add me if you like, don't get on much but always looking for team players; waX_Lyricist


----------



## sp4wners

WTH is wrong with this game?! I need to install another update (almost 3gb) to play it! :/ I don't have that crap Premium and I don't want to, but I have to install another big update. First one was 5gb and now the second is 3gb LOL!!!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> WTH is wrong with this game?! I need to install another update (almost 3gb) to play it! :/ I don't have that crap Premium and I don't want to, but I have to install another big update. First one was 5gb and now the second is 3gb LOL!!!!


The patch is bug fixes and updates, not just for Premium. I don't think the download even includes the map pack.


----------



## Smithers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quick question: Why would you switch it from one SSD to another? Are you predicting a bad patch?


I have 2 80GB corsairs and I only has ~1.7GB of space left on the primary whereas the secondary was mostly empty. I knew the patch was going to be 2.2GB in size and AK was going to be 3.2GB once installed based on this BL post: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654785571482527/
I knew that I wouldn't be able to install it given the space limitations.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> WTH is wrong with this game?! I need to install another update (almost 3gb) to play it! :/ I don't have that crap Premium and I don't want to, but I have to install another big update. First one was 5gb and now the second is 3gb LOL!!!!


Hey you should be happy they are doing something to fix this game to make it better


----------



## sp4wners

Better? I don't need to download maps from B2K or any other add-on. I only need patches . Awesome, I will have more maps that I can't play LOL.


----------



## sp4wners

It includes the map-pack. i can show You the screen of my BF3 Update folder







And I can't even play these maps.... I'm thinking about getting all the DLCs or at least B2K and Armoured Kill.


----------



## Krazee

If you really dont like the patches then don't play the game. Nothing is perfect out of the box.


----------



## sp4wners

Are You an idiot? Can't you just read? Patch is not a bunch of maps for DLCs that have almost 8GBs LOL.


----------



## sp4wners

LOL after "patching" Battlelog says that I have to install my game :| ***?!


----------



## Krazee

ohh ****, sorry I missed that part. That is kinda lame on EA's part to push maps on someone who does not have them bought out

Spokojnie nie ma co sie wkurwiac


----------



## sp4wners

Nie wkurwiam się na Ciebie tylko na tą durną grę







Miło widzieć polaka ;]

So can anyone tell me wth is going wrong with my game after update? Battlelog says that my game isn't installed and i have to install it ROTFL. Installation = 30 minutes + Updates = about 6-7 hours Hahaha..... piece of s***....


----------



## Mr.Pie

heya guys

after the latest patch....I've been getting really weird stutters in game.

here are some screenies of the ingame perfoverlay.





its just random stuttering. My rig runs fine in other games like Batman AC, JC2 and Deus Ex

Ping's in the acceptable range as I've tried everything from local servers to US/EU servers which I know worked fine before the patch.

I'm running 301.42 drivers. I'm going to try a different set tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## sp4wners

Try to install the newest beta drivers from Nvidia 306.02. Also did You overclock Your GPU?

EDIT: Oh great, now I can't even login to my Origin/Battlelog account :|


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Try to install the newest beta drivers from Nvidia 306.02. Also did You overclock Your GPU?
> EDIT: Oh great, now I can't even login to my Origin account :|


Update paused. You are currently in offline mode. Unable to connect please check your internet. An unknown error occurred, please restart Origin and try again







, I hope I haven't lost the 50% of the patch I had.


----------



## sp4wners

Yup I have the same message. I'm currently in offline mode and I can't login into origin :| What a crap is this man :/


----------



## NFL

I know they said the M416 was getting buffed, but do we have new numbers for recoil yet?


----------



## Krazee

Damn, all friends are gone from my list. ***


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Damn, all friends are gone from my list. ***


same


----------



## ninposam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Update paused. You are currently in offline mode. Unable to connect please check your internet. An unknown error occurred, please restart Origin and try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I hope I haven't lost the 50% of the patch I had.


Well have lost all my downloaded patch after it messed up at 90% not happy.


----------



## Krazee

I want to go home and play, damn work


----------



## mtbiker033

I actually got patched, friends list is gone, then got in a server for about 30 min before the game stopped and I was logged out of origin.....


----------



## Krazee

Enough said


----------



## iARDAs

so the patch is just the new DLC right?

no changes otherwise?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> so the patch is just the new DLC right?
> 
> no changes otherwise?


NO

WEAPONS BALANCING
Reload timer adjustments
A number of weapons have had their reload timers adjusted to better fit their animations and gameplay balance. For most of these weapons the gameplay timers were slightly out of sync with the actual reload animation, meaning the player could either fire before the animation was done, or had to wait longer than the animation played. Primarily this is a cosmetic change (around 0.1sec); however for a few weapons (M416, F2000, FAMAS, KH2002, MK3A1, JNG90, MG36 QBU-88, SVD, Pecheneg, SCAR-H, AN-94) this should also improve the performance of the weapon. Full details below:
• Short and Long reload reduced: SCAR-L, AEK-971, F2000, AN-94, AK-74, PP2000, G3A3, SKS, MG36, JNG-90, MK3A1, SCAR-H, SVD, QBZ-95B
• Long reload reduced: AUG A3, 44 Magnum, KH2002, Pecheneg, L85A2, QBB-95, M1911, MP7
• Short reload reduced: M417, FAMAS, M39 EBR, M416, PP-19, QBU-88
• Short and long reload increased: ASVal
• Long reload reduced, shot reload increased: M4A1
• Long reload increased: P90

Damage output/range adjustments
• UMP: Increased the close range damage of the UMP but reduced its damage over range. The UMP now has a sweet spot in CQB but suffers compared to the PP2000 at longer ranges.
• PP2000: Increased the long range damage of the PP2000 to highlight its role as a mid-range, low recoil PDW.
• M1911: Increased the minimum damage of the M1911 to make it fit better between the Magnums and the M9/MP443
• M93: Reduced the M93R's damage and range, as it was an obvious go to pistol compared to the M9/MP443. Its recoil has been reduced for a smoother burst action to counter the reduced damage.
• 12G Frag rounds: These rounds have been adjusted to do their damage in a smaller area but to be more consistently apply the maximum possible damage.
• AA: Slightly increased the damage of the AA against infantry, the AA was simply over nerfed in a previous update. The AA guns now also properly do damage to MBTs again.
• 12 Gauge buckshot close range damage has been slightly increased.
• Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on the SCAR-H.
• Increased bullet velocity for the coaxial HMG, making it easier to hit targets over longer ranges.
• Increased the minimum range of the 40mm Flechette and tightened the cone of fire for more consistent damage levels.
• Slightly reduced the range bonus added by the heavy barrel on the 5.56mm, 5.45mm, 6.5mm Assault Rifles.
• Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on 5.56mm, 5.45mm, and 6.5mm weapons: AR, Carbine, and LMG.
• Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on the SCAR-H.
• Slightly reduced the range penalty for the suppressor on 5.56mm, 5.45mm, and 6.5mm weapons: AR, Carbine, and LMG.
• Slightly reduced the range bonus added by the heavy barrel on the 5.56mm, 5.45mm, 6.5mm Assault Rifles.
• Increased the damage of the M5K.

A select set of weapons have had their recoil adjusted based on joint community feedback and statistical analysis to provide greater balance in the weapon choices players make. Specifically, the M16A3 and M4A1 have increased recoil to make them less attractive in all situations. Competing weapons like the SG553, G36C and M416 have been improved to also increase viable player choice in primary weapons.
• SG553: Horizontal recoil reduced to help make this weapon more controllable.
• MG36: Vertical recoil reduced to make this weapon more controllable.
• M416: Vertical, Horizontal, and First Shot recoil have all been reduced to make this weapon clearly different from the M16A3.
• M16A3: Recoil amounts slightly increased.
• M4A1: Recoil amounts slightly increased.
• G36C: Vertical and First Shot recoil amounts reduced.
• M16A4 and M4: These weapons have been adjusted for the increased recoil they now have. The burst versions of these weapons give the player a reduction in horizontal recoil for greater control.

Miscellaneous weapons changes
• FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances.
• Added Burst Fire to the M5K as an available fire mode.
• Increased the bonuses provided by a number of bipods: F2000, G3A3, M27, M416, Pecheneg, Type88, FAMAS, MG36
• Belt Fed Machine guns are now more accurate when standing and firing while aiming. This affects the M240, M249, Type88, Pecheneg, and LSAT.
• 44 Magnum: Rate of fire reduced slightly to highlight this side arm's role as a slow firing heavy hitter and differentiate it from the MP412 REX.
• Increased the fire rate and reload time of the MP412 REX to better highlight the improved CQB performance over the 44 Magnum.
• Removed burst fire from the L85 and added Single Shot to the L86 as is authentic for these weapons.
• Slightly increased the radius for maximum damage of the 40mm LVG. While the overall damage level remains the same, the LVG will be lethal over a larger area.
• Reduced the aimed accuracy bonus of the M417 with a suppressor to balance it with the other weapons in the game.
• Increased the aimed accuracy bonus of the ACW-R, L86 LSW, LSAT, MP5K and MTAR with a suppressor to balance with the other weapons in the game.

Weapons fixes
• Underslung weapons on the AUG and SCAR-L now properly benefit from the hip accuracy bonus of an attached laser sight.
• The SOFLAM will no longer lock onto your own vehicle if deployed and not immediately activated by the player.
• SCAR-L: Fixed the heavy barrel not increasing recoil when zoomed and standing.
• Corrected some incorrect descriptions of clip sizes and bullet types for weapons added in Close Quarters: M5K, LSAT, and ACW-R
• The PKS-07 is now available on QBB-95
• The M417's foregrip was incorrectly reducing horizontal recoil by too large an amount. It has been adjusted to be balanced with other foregrips.
• The ACR Foregrip, MG36, QBB-95 and RPK Extended magazines as well as the RPK and SKS Heavy Barrel are now able to be unlocked and equipped in the accessory screen.
• Fixed an issue with incorrect damage for the M320 buck when used with certain attachments.
• MK3A1 now uses flechette rounds instead of Frag rounds in Gun Master mode (in Close Quarters).

VEHICLE RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
• Removed flares from gunner position in helicopters. With the right combination of unlocks, an attack helicopter could be effectively invulnerable to lock on missiles. Removing the flares from the gunner balances the attack helicopter against ground fire.
• Air Radar now shows friendly vehicles as well.
• Helicopter weapons can now destroy equipment with splash damage.
• The Laser Designator unlock on the Scout Helicopters has been changed from a Pilot Upgrade to a new stance in the Copilot seat (position 4). Like the CITV turret on the Main Battle Tanks, the Scout Helicopter's Laser Designator is permanently available to players who have received the unlock.
• Repair tool damage against enemy vehicles lowered by 10%.
• Changed reload behavior on Tank / Tank Destroyer cannon weapons to prevent being able to fire 2 shots from different weapons quickly one right after another.
• Firing mode can now be seen from the vehicle passenger seats where you are allowed to fire your own weapons.
• Fixed the hit indicator showing when entering a vehicle after previously shooting a soldier.
• Increased the damage helicopter and jet rockets do to helicopters, jets and infantry.
• Increased the damage helicopter gunners and IFVs do to helicopters and jets.
• Fixed Jets not getting top attack damage bonuses on Laser Designated targets.

PERSISTENCE RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
• Changed how MCOM station defend/attack kill score is calculated. Victim no longer needs to arm/disarm the crate but rather be in a 5 meter radius of the crate. Also increased kills needed for the Crate Defend Ribbon from 2 to 4. Overall, these changes should make it somewhat easier to get the ribbon, while increasing the opportunity for strategic play around MCOM stations.
• Premium Engineer assignments are now counting all shotgun kills independent from the class using it.
• Fixed so you can get score from awards in coop.
• Accuracy dogtags now show the correct stats.
• Coop Stars and dogtag are now properly unlockable and equip able.
• Gun Master and Domination Winner ribbons and medals added.
• Fix for assignment with multiple dependencies showing as unlocked in frontend. (Jack of All Trades & Only for the Dedicated)

UI RELATED TWEAKS & FIXES
• Added letters to the capture point icons displayed directly over the mini-map.
• Fixed the grenade counter acting strangely when entering a vehicle with a grenade in hand.
• Fixed the damage indicator which showed the wrong direction if the damage dealer was dead.
• Fixed the hit indicator showing when spawning or closing the in game menu.
• PC specific: Fixed laser designator related icons disappearing from the screen when you enable the chat.
• Fixed a bug where the clan tag sometimes shows as the player ID.
• Added clan tags in nametags and kill card.
• PC specific: Fixed the vehicle hit indicator being shown each time you re-enter the first person camera of a ground vehicle.
• Fixed so commorose VO works when sitting in an AA vehicle.
• Fixed so you get the critical health fullscreen color tint while in the post revive state.
• Removed the join button in the server list for non-Premium users on Premium exclusive servers.
• Fixed so the spawn menu always disappears when you are revived.
• Bugfix the colorblind objectives showing the wrong icons and blinking with a black background.
• Fixed M-Com distance not updating if user moves towards it with EOD Bot.
• Mortar strike explosions are now shown on the HUD for the shooter.

MISCELLANEOUS TWEAKS & FIXES
• Fixed so the MAV gadget will not remain floating in midair if the user exits it while still flying.
• Fixed bug where it was possible to shoot while transitioning from sprint into prone.
• Fixed so you can't revive a player who switched team since he died.
• Fixed two exploits on Donya Fortress that allowed players to get on top of the level.
• Fixed bug where you could get an incorrectly calculated longest headshot with the EOD bot.
• PS3/Xbox 360 specific: Added map rotation settings to preset list in detailed server info. Players can now see all relevant settings that are being run on the server.
• Xbox 360 specific: Introduced a clickable promotional spot on the main menu.


----------



## Nocturin

so im am going to play again after 3 months and it's going to be a whole new game!

dunno what to think about there.

be a noob all over... meh!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> so im am going to play again after 3 months and it's going to be a whole new game!
> 
> dunno what to think about there.
> 
> be a noob all over... meh!


lol, these patches and DLC are pretty well timed. I start getting bored of the game just before they release or patch something new in. Then the game changes, new content and it's interesting for a while again.

Hopefully armored kill has some good longevity, close quarters burned out fast for me.


----------



## sp4wners

Game works perfectly after few try outs  If it doesn't work go to Origin/Reinstall Game. After that downloading patch will do automaticly (it's about 101mb) after all of this PLAY







I post that just in case...


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Game works perfectly after few try outs  If it doesn't work go to Origin/Reinstall Game. After that downloading patch will do automaticly (it's about 101mb) after all of this PLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I post that just in case...


Yup, exactly what I had to do. Works perfect


----------



## iARDAs

@ nezff

Thanks for the changelist.


----------



## Smithers

How big is everyone's installation folder after the patch? I'm sitting at a modest 18.9GB


----------



## nezff

HEY guys, I would love to have OCN members come in my server. It is in my sig. When can play any map anytime. I own the server by myself. send me a request in battlelog so Ill know who to make room for at any given time.

xXxn3iLxXx


----------



## Krazee

added


----------



## iARDAs

So many people I want to game with here, but all of you guys are in USA. Well not all but most.

my ping would be like 300+ if i were to join.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ nezff
> 
> Thanks for the changelist.


very welcome


----------



## Faster_is_better

So after all DLC's BF3 folder is going to be around 22-25gb then? Pretty hefty game, especially for an FPS


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So after all DLC's BF3 folder is going to be around 22-25gb then? Pretty hefty game, especially for an FPS


Kinda makes me happy that I didnot get a 60gb SSD for boot + Windows + BF3


----------



## sp4wners

17GB, while my BF3 installation was about 10GBs  it's sick... I'm wondering about getting Premium for this game.


----------



## disintegratorx

Yeahhhh! Armored Kill is commin up in just a week.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smithers*
> 
> How big is everyone's installation folder after the patch? I'm sitting at a modest 18.9GB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So after all DLC's BF3 folder is going to be around 22-25gb then? Pretty hefty game, especially for an FPS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Kinda makes me happy that I didnot get a 60gb SSD for boot + Windows + BF3


Mines at 19.0gb :O
3.6gb left on my 64gb SSD, I have Diablo 3 and most of my programs on there too.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, these patches and DLC are pretty well timed. I start getting bored of the game just before they release or patch something new in. Then the game changes, new content and it's interesting for a while again.
> Hopefully armored kill has some good longevity, close quarters burned out fast for me.


So much new stuff that my wife will not be happy with me


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> So much new stuff that my wife will not be happy with me


Did she give you " THE TALK" yet?

Mine gave me few weeks ago

She said that I was paying more attention to my PC than her.

I felt bad though. So I decided to give her a little shout once in every 10 mins from my gaming room to the living room where she is usually at.

I usually say I LOVE YOU HONEY and she gets happy and thinks that I am spending more time for her spiritually.

Truth is at that very moment I am pawning some noob in B2K maps.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did she give you " THE TALK" yet?
> 
> Mine gave me few weeks ago
> 
> She said that I was paying more attention to my PC than her.
> 
> I felt bad though. So I decided to give her a little shout once in every 10 mins from my gaming room to the living room where she is usually at.
> 
> I usually say I LOVE YOU HONEY and she gets happy and thinks that I am spending more time for her spiritually.
> 
> Truth is at that very moment I am pawning some noob in B2K maps.


Essentially.

I'll be moving from playing minecraft on my crappy lappy on the couch right next to her while she watches some unknown/wated drama (kim k anyone!) and into the bedroom where my desk is with the door open so she can see me while I minecraft/bf3.

THE WORLD IS ENDING YOU DONT SPEND ANY TIME WITH ME

women logic









Doing the same damn thing 15 ft away is all the sudden a problem.










we've had the "talk" multiple times. one of these days she'll realize gaming is a part of my life, gaming4life yo!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @ nezff
> 
> Thanks for the changelist.
> 
> 
> 
> very welcome
Click to expand...

added


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> Enough said


Should have put an EA logo on that bottle.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Did she give you " THE TALK" yet?
> 
> Mine gave me few weeks ago
> 
> She said that I was paying more attention to my PC than her.
> 
> I felt bad though. So I decided to give her a little shout once in every 10 mins from my gaming room to the living room where she is usually at.
> 
> I usually say I LOVE YOU HONEY and she gets happy and thinks that I am spending more time for her spiritually.
> 
> Truth is at that very moment I am pawning some noob in B2K maps.










Mine gave me so many talks, she quit talkin to me.

Some times I miss her


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Try to install the newest beta drivers from Nvidia 306.02. Also did You overclock Your GPU?
> EDIT: Oh great, now I can't even login to my Origin/Battlelog account :|


I'm doing that this afternoon.
No; I never bothered overclocking my 580 as I don't see the need to yet since I'm switching over to a 680 as soon as my friend's store gets stock.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine gave me so many talks, she quit talkin to me.
> Some times I miss her


WOW. Mine is the complete opposite, she actually comes and drags me away


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> WOW. Mine is the complete opposite, she actually comes and drags me away


That must be nice.


----------



## Frankrizzo

can i use my denon head phones for team speak and then get a separate microphone to talk into?

This is what i have for headphones

http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AH-D1100-Advanced-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0042ETXRQ

so a mic like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Labtec-Desktop-Microphone-600/dp/B000O7K4LO/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346821168&sr=1-4&keywords=microphone

So multipurpose headphones and great sound quality..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> can i use my denon head phones for team speak and then get a separate microphone to talk into?
> This is what i have for headphones
> http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AH-D1100-Advanced-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0042ETXRQ
> so a mic like this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Labtec-Desktop-Microphone-600/dp/B000O7K4LO/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346821168&sr=1-4&keywords=microphone
> 
> So multipurpose headphones and great sound quality..


Yeah you can. I have one of these - http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346823114&sr=1-1&keywords=zalman+mic
You pretty much have to use push to talk with those though, unless you don't have anything or anyone else making noise around you.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah you can. I have one of these - http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346823114&sr=1-1&keywords=zalman+mic
> You pretty much have to use push to talk with those though, unless you don't have anything or anyone else making noise around you.


What do you wear for headphones? I like your idea better..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> What do you wear for headphones? I like your idea better..


JVC RX700s


----------



## Frankrizzo

Nice headphones but not good for music. Hopefully I'll like my Denon's I got for 89.99 or I am sending them back.


----------



## Nocturin

alight

3870x2 installed
965be working
ssd working (no sata 3 ports tho







)

battlefield installing!

now to find the best settings for this dino of a gpu.

Still better than nothin tho!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Nice headphones but not good for music. Hopefully I'll like my Denon's I got for 89.99 or I am sending them back.


They are excellent for music, at least for their price range. I like them almost as much as my brother-in-law's Sennheiser HD555s(they cost 4-5x as much) and they are MUCH better than my brother's HD201s (though they are almost half the price)
The only thing bad about them is they're uncomfortable for me because I wear glasses, I had to make a foam pad for my glasses frame.


----------



## Mdkozon

ISO BF3 users to play with ^^

Looking for enough people to always have someone on.

At the moment only 7 ppl added -__-

I'm a new player but not bad









Btw only people from North America please, due to lag etc..


----------



## sp4wners

UPDATE IN PROGRESS

CHECK BACK SOON, SOLDIER

BATTLELOG

Jesus Christ....


----------



## Krazee

Zywiec time!


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> ISO BF3 users to play with ^^
> Looking for enough people to always have someone on.
> At the moment only 7 ppl added -__-
> I'm a new player but not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw only people from North America please, due to lag etc..


Might as well add me. AlBrennin.

I tried to find the OCN server, is it still up?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Might as well add me. AlBrennin.
> I tried to find the OCN server, is it still up?


I have a server in my sig. A bunch of OCN guys have added me and the server. you are also welcome to come play


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> They are excellent for music, at least for their price range. I like them almost as much as my brother-in-law's Sennheiser HD555s(they cost 4-5x as much) and they are MUCH better than my brother's HD201s (though they are almost half the price)
> The only thing bad about them is they're uncomfortable for me because I wear glasses, I had to make a foam pad for my glasses frame.


I saw the review on them here they sound good but id probably get the JVC RX900s if the Denon's aren't up to par


----------



## Nocturin

Alrighty so got it running yesterday.... at 1360x768 but with frames in the low 20s during action. I think I have to give up 64 man servers for now.

So.... I was thinking of dropping down to the next 16:9 resolution but I need you guys help for recomendations for FXAA so I can get the most frames with the least jaggies/anything that can improve framerate. The screen was so blurry that I could barely see someone on the other side of the room. I would prefer 1080p to stick with the native resolution, and if I can hit 30 frames with after turning everything down to heck and back I would be so happy.

Played some metro to see how my system and I would do... and I gotta get back in the groove

Well minecraft works flawlessly on the 3870x2














.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Alrighty so got it running yesterday.... at 1360x768 but with frames in the low 20s during action. I think I have to give up 64 man servers for now.
> 
> So.... I was thinking of dropping down to the next 16:9 resolution but I need you guys help for recomendations for FXAA so I can get the most frames with the least jaggies/anything that can improve framerate. The screen was so blurry that I could barely see someone on the other side of the room. I would prefer 1080p to stick with the native resolution, and if I can hit 30 frames with after turning everything down to heck and back I would be so happy.
> 
> Played some metro to see how my system and I would do... and I gotta get back in the groove
> 
> Well minecraft works flawlessly on the 3870x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol, will it not play on all low 1080p even? I kinda had a feeling that card wouldn't cut it.. Even my GTS 450 on 1680 x 1050 res on all low is just playable. Game looks good in all Low settings anyway, unless you actually stop to take in the scenery in which case you probably aren't helping your team


----------



## sp4wners

Hey I'm kinda new in this game and I'm just wondering how to unlock the L96. I mean what I should do? +rep for helping me out


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Hey I'm kinda new in this game and I'm just wondering how to unlock the L96. I mean what I should do? +rep for helping me out


You have to complete the assignment, check out the requirements in battlelog


----------



## sp4wners

Do I need B2K? Or it is available in BF3 to? If so can anyone tell me what recon rifles are available in BF3 (without DLCs)


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Do I need B2K? Or it is available in BF3 to? If so can anyone tell me what recon rifles are available in BF3 (without DLCs)


http://bf3blog.com/battlefield-3-l96/


----------



## sp4wners

Ok... So i need to install (download) B2K... Ehhh... Few years earlier games were better. You have to buy complete game without any DLCs, and now... :/ N/C


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Ok... So i need to install (download) B2K... Ehhh... Few years earlier games were better. You have to buy complete game without any DLCs, and now... :/ N/C


B2K are the best maps that came out for this game so far anyway so it's worth it, the L96 is a good rifle and I hate sniping but had to use it to get the jack of all trades achievement!


----------



## sp4wners

Actually I have B2K because of my premium BF3 order







I just didn't activate it yet.. BTW. is it worth of getting Premium for BF3?


----------



## BeardedJesus

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42663729/1/257684151/

Anyone else think that an admin coming first by such a large amount playing on their own server looks fishy... everyone else did lol Really good round for me


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, will it not play on all low 1080p even? I kinda had a feeling that card wouldn't cut it.. Even my GTS 450 on 1680 x 1050 res on all low is just playable. Game looks good in all Low settings anyway, unless you actually stop to take in the scenery in which case you probably aren't helping your team


it plays on 1080p, but just barely in firefights(drops to 15 or so) in metro 64, but that is one of the more demanding maps when everyone is bunched up.

I dropped to 1360x768 on all low and I got 25-30ish but then I couldn't see in the distance due to the scaling/jaggies so maybe I'll try 1680x1050.

i've heard that custom FXAA can improve frame rate - heck is it worth it to try to OC the 3870x2?

Which FXAA should I try? Never had the need to use it before. I really wanna try some CQ so hopefully its not worse.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Actually I have B2K because of my premium BF3 order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't activate it yet.. BTW. is it worth of getting Premium for BF3?


That all depends on you. If you are planning on getting all the expansion and plan on playing the game through March or later than I would say yes. If you're only planning on getting one or two of the map packs then no, there is no point.


----------



## sp4wners

Hey guys I need someone to cooperate missions. My friends don't play BF3 because of the game requirements and I have to gain some new weapons. So if someone could add to friends list and play i would be grateful







(i don't have a headset yet, last one was destroyed







).

EDIT: Krazee i think I will play only two expansions which are B2K and Armored Kill. The last one because it has biggest map ever created in BF series


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone to cooperate missions. My friends don't play BF3 because of the game requirements and I have to gain some new weapons. So if someone could add to friends list and play i would be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i don't have a headset yet, last one was destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> EDIT: Krazee i think I will play only two expansions which are B2K and Armored Kill. The last one because it has biggest map ever created in BF series


I'll co-op with you. AlBrennin is my player. I'm thinking of getting AK too because it looks so awesome, I already have B2K and it is really good.


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Might as well add me. AlBrennin.
> I tried to find the OCN server, is it still up?


sent request o.o


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone to cooperate missions. My friends don't play BF3 because of the game requirements and I have to gain some new weapons. So if someone could add to friends list and play i would be grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i don't have a headset yet, last one was destroyed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> EDIT: Krazee i think I will play only two expansions which are B2K and Armored Kill. The last one because it has biggest map ever created in BF series


I'll coop as well. If you got skype we can use that to communicate


----------



## Smithers

I need a cheap headset for teamspeak/ventrillo. I output the game audio through my 5.1 system. Any recomendation for a cheap/simply headset?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42663729/1/257684151/
> Anyone else think that an admin coming first by such a large amount playing on their own server looks fishy... everyone else did lol Really good round for me


Well since its 1900 ticket server the score doesnt look tbh. Looks more like the other team just sucked and your team team was ALOT better winning by almost 1100 tickets. Did you happen to notice that below radar doesnt work anymore? I played a little bit yesterday and was watching choppers getting killed by handheld AA and they were barely off the ground. I got in the chopper a few times and the increased damage for the gunner was noticeable to me.


----------



## sp4wners

In Poland I would reccomend You Media-Tech or some other polish "crap" (media-tech isn't that bad).


----------



## Smithers

Aw F&%K it. Just bought this. It is what I had before I sat on the damn things and broke them. They are good for me because the sounds from the home theater bleeds right through them but they work great for voice communications.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290735415918


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> can i use my denon head phones for team speak and then get a separate microphone to talk into?
> This is what i have for headphones
> http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AH-D1100-Advanced-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0042ETXRQ
> so a mic like this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Labtec-Desktop-Microphone-600/dp/B000O7K4LO/ref=sr_1_4?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1346821168&sr=1-4&keywords=microphone
> 
> So multipurpose headphones and great sound quality..


That mic looks kinda like crap. I bought the $20 logitech mic and it is absolutely worthless.


----------



## sp4wners

I prefer mic + headset in one. Also I would gibe 1zł 50gr for that mic xD (0.50 cents).


----------



## Nocturin

Can someone link me to some FXAA packages that will help me improve performace @ 1080p on this dinosaur of a card?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, will it not play on all low 1080p even? I kinda had a feeling that card wouldn't cut it.. Even my GTS 450 on 1680 x 1050 res on all low is just playable. Game looks good in all Low settings anyway, unless you actually stop to take in the scenery in which case you probably aren't helping your team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it plays on 1080p, but just barely in firefights(drops to 15 or so) in metro 64, but that is one of the more demanding maps when everyone is bunched up.
> 
> I dropped to 1360x768 on all low and I got 25-30ish but then I couldn't see in the distance due to the scaling/jaggies so maybe I'll try 1680x1050.
> 
> i've heard that custom FXAA can improve frame rate - heck is it worth it to try to OC the 3870x2?
> 
> Which FXAA should I try? Never had the need to use it before. I really wanna try some CQ so hopefully its not worse.
Click to expand...

Not sure if OC'ing would even be worth it, its just to old of a card to work well. Also the close quarters maps are even worse than 64p metro due to there enhanced destruction. The B2K maps even have lower fps than the vanilla ones because of the extra destruction in those as well. CQ I notice for sure though, easily dipping into 40s and 30s, probably run low 50s average on the CQ maps, and I can average mid 50s with only drops into mid 40s on most other maps.

Unless it OC's particularly well probably won't make much of a difference, also unless its at least 1gb vram (usable) that is likely a good sized bottleneck that can't be helped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Can someone link me to some FXAA packages that will help me improve performace @ 1080p on this dinosaur of a card?


Hmm idk if the FXAA is going to benefit that much, I thought you lost a little bit of performance by using those anyhow? Maybe not.


----------



## RallyMaster

Man...why is this patch...so huge?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Can someone link me to some FXAA packages that will help me improve performace @ 1080p on this dinosaur of a card?


FXAA isn't going to improve performance if you're already on all low, it just improves performance if you use it instead of the Bf3 post AA. When I had to RMA my 7870 I had to use a GTS250 so I was playing at 1366x768 on my monitor, I got used to it after a while.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Not sure if OC'ing would even be worth it, its just to old of a card to work well. Also the close quarters maps are even worse than 64p metro due to there enhanced destruction. The B2K maps even have lower fps than the vanilla ones because of the extra destruction in those as well. CQ I notice for sure though, easily dipping into 40s and 30s, probably run low 50s average on the CQ maps, and I can average mid 50s with only drops into mid 40s on most other maps.
> Unless it OC's particularly well probably won't make much of a difference, also unless its at least 1gb vram (usable) that is likely a good sized bottleneck that can't be helped.
> Hmm idk if the FXAA is going to benefit that much, I thought you lost a little bit of performance by using those anyhow? Maybe not.


I'm desperate. At the lower resolutions I need AA and that kills the benefits of the lower res. I think this card only has 512mb of ddr3.

Still havent heard back from the company that has my parts. Emailing them now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> FXAA isn't going to improve performance if you're already on all low, it just improves performance if you use it instead of the Bf3 post AA. When I had to RMA my 7870 I had to use a GTS250 so I was playing at 1366x768 on my monitor, I got used to it after a while.


I think I'll have to knock my res down to 1024x768 whil keeping the correct aspect ratio to get used to it. It will be like super zoom and maybe I'll be able to use some AA.

Oh well, least it will be able to run minecraft like a boss.


----------



## OverClocker55

New maps now!


----------



## Shaded War

Wow what gives? Cant play because game isn't installed but it is?



Any fixes for this?


----------



## HighwayStar

Click on BF3 in origin and repair install then restart the browser.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Wow what gives? Cant play because game isn't installed but it is?
> 
> Any fixes for this?


I had problems with punkbuster last night, did not want to install for the life of me. Sooo... there is a handy install folder in the BF3 folder that works well.

Restart your machine







.


----------



## nezff

right click on bf3 game in origin. hit repair install, it will work then


----------



## raptorxrx

Yup, just said. Right click on BF3, hit repair. It worked for me anyways.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Hey you should be happy they are doing something to fix this game to make it better


Game is still garbage.

Im done with EA's scams and let downs.

On to SOE and Planetside 2!


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> Game is still garbage.
> Im done with EA's scams and let downs.
> On to SOE and Planetside 2!


Yeah game is not that polished....

Im a new player too, lol its fun though get a lot of kills









But seeing how this game has been out a year + and still so many problems idk they sure did money grab ppl good thing I only purchased BF3 vanilla

I like the style of Blizzard more. They patch their products constantly + if they screw something up they willing to fix it for the community.

Oh yeah and Battlefield 4 already LOL feel sorry for all the people who bought everything for over 100$


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Im enjoying BF3 but it does lack. BC2 was was better and the premium is worthless since BF4 is being released.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

=/ I've liked BF3 all along, but this patch is DEFINITELY a flop that has killed the game. Has anyone else notice the huge decrease in players?


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> =/ I've liked BF3 all along, but this patch is DEFINITELY a flop that has killed the game. Has anyone else notice the huge decrease in players?


Ehh perhaps? I think a lot of people are burnt out of the game.

For me its fresh, since I am a new user and never really had to deal with all the problems from the release date.

I heard Battlefield 3 was a headache in the beginning







?


----------



## Frankrizzo

I think a lot of people just like to complain...


----------



## worm

yeh not to happy with this patch at the moment people got used to how it was and now they have chamged it wth..
I struggle as it is.i also noticed that if your in a tank and under ifre hit the smoke and no damage ?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/#!/bf3/soldier/WorM291/stats/226352570/


----------



## _REAPER_

I think alot of people have to download the game and not everyone is in the US with fast internet speed lol that could explain the lack of players online


----------



## dhughesuk

I quite liked having to work out which flag was under attack - now I don't have to and I feel sad - another nod to caving into simplicity - why change it after a year!! still armourd kill may demand it?! I dunno I've invested mroe time into this game than I have any other for years so maybe I feel too strongly about them changing it too much, considering playing MOH online and then getting the new one :-s or BC2


----------



## sp4wners

After that newest patch game starts to run like crap om my PC :/


----------



## Sevada88

Can we all be a little more like Greg?

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qscsz/


----------



## sp4wners

What is the best sniper rifle in BF3? I mean most powerful.

SW-98
M40A5
M98B
MK11 MOD 0
SWD
M39 EMR
SKS


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> What is the best sniper rifle in BF3? I mean most powerful.
> SW-98
> M40A5
> M98B
> MK11 MOD 0
> SWD
> M39 EMR
> SKS


like the hardest hitting?
M98B of course.......

you may find this useful
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?hl=en_US&key=0AlINQyZ1u1XzdFc2VFYtUU9mbkNTWV8teFE4YUhka1E&hl=en_US&gid=28


----------



## sp4wners

Thanks Mr.Pie







+rep for You.


----------



## nezff

go here:

http://symthic.com/charts.php


----------



## schmotty

I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.

I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.

and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. They should be paying me a storage fee.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. They should be paying me a storage fee.


lol


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## mathelm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. They should be paying me a storage fee.


So glad I gave this game up months ago......


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, *nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP,* and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. They should be paying me a storage fee.


like which guns? i think its much more balanced now


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. *They should be paying me a storage fee.*


Hahahahahaha!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Since the patch it seems a little laggy to me now on every server I join. Same as last big patch couple months ago but not as bad.
Can't wait for the patch for the patch.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> like which guns? i think its much more balanced now


They enhanced the M416 which was fine and the AUG A3 which was, IMO, overpowered. What about the floating Jets? I'm still getting sniped by the M16.

And the one thing that HAVE GOT TO FIX (but never will) is the suppression. I like it, but when I can't headshot a guy from 100m with a 12x scope on a QBU88 because he is firing back at me and missing!?!?! I fired 5 shots at the guy and couldn't even see where my bullets were landing to make adjustment because it was like they weren't there. If he suppresses me then I can't suppress back because my bullets get nowhere near him?

Game is a joke. But I like playing it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Since the patch it seems a little laggy to me now on every server I join. Same as last big patch couple months ago but not as bad.
> Can't wait for the patch for the patch.


I wonder if that's true. I had some really terrible games yesterday. Even on a server that I got a decent ping to, people were just dropping me way to much. Could have just been a bad streak but still, I almost never go negative kd, and that is usually only on a bad ping server or if I'm messing around (or on another fail streak).

There were definitely a few times where the game seemed to lag and someone would pop up onto me and I never even saw them, teleportation!

Dunno, hopefully it was a fluke.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. *]They should be paying me a storage fee.[/B*


Then they should pay not only You bro


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I think a lot of people just like to complain...


I would have been fine with this game if it was entitled BC3 because it is not what I have been playing for the past 6 years. BF3 had what makes a BF game a BF game stripped away, and we got this brotato, hipster, explosions, dubstep , HD lens flare, piece of rubbish. It was fun for a while when played with friends, but we all dropped it.... too gutted out....

Small squads (consoles fault)
Small maps (consoles fault)
No Comander (consoles fault)
No more un-caps/can't be caped out early to end game (consoles fault)
Simplistic map design. Run around in circles and cap. (consoles fault)
Spawn on anyone, not just squad leader. (consoles fault)
NO VOIP!!!! NO INGAME VOICE? ***?? - Who would make an FPS without voice.... ESPECIALLY a Battlefield tittle....
No in-game menu?? NO in-game battle log?
No scrolling text? WHY! Its incredibly helpful...

CLIENT SIDE HIT DETECTION. Brilliant huh!? Game now has too many variables to be competitive. So no TWL.

Heres a video for people like you.





Well buddy, if you want to accept mediocrity then go right ahead. Go back to sleep, join the heard and continue to hand EA your money.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I would have been fine with this game if it was entitled BC3 because it is not what I have been playing for the past 6 years. BF3 had what makes a BF game a BF game stripped away, and we got this brotato, hipster, explosions, dubstep , HD lens flare, piece of rubbish. It was fun for a while when played with friends, but we all dropped it.... too gutted out....
> Small squads (consoles fault)
> Small maps (consoles fault)
> No Comander (consoles fault)
> No more un-caps/can't be caped out early to end game (consoles fault)
> Simplistic map design. Run around in circles and cap. (consoles fault)
> Spawn on anyone, not just squad leader. (consoles fault)
> NO VOIP!!!! NO INGAME VOICE? ***?? - Who would make an FPS without voice.... ESPECIALLY a Battlefield tittle....
> No in-game menu?? NO in-game battle log?
> No scrolling text? WHY! Its incredibly helpful...
> CLIENT SIDE HIT DETECTION. Brilliant huh!? Game now has too many variables to be competitive. So no TWL.
> Heres a video for people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well buddy, if you want to accept mediocrity then go right ahead. Go back to sleep, join the heard and continue to hand EA your money.


Compare what you like about the game and then compare what you don't like about it. For me the positives are more than the negatives right now. So I still play bf3.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Compare what you like about the game and then compare what you don't like about it. For me the positives are more than the negatives right now. So I still play bf3.


I missed it.

I played with the boys last night and had a blast.

It's like I'm starting a new game which is interesting but frustrating. It's fun, and fits where it's supposed to be. If I want a full-on mil sim, not a half-one I'll go ArmA.

,,,, why does everything seem to move so fast now?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I missed it.
> I played with the boys last night and had a blast.
> It's like I'm starting a new game which is interesting but frustrating. It's fun, and fits where it's supposed to be. If I want a full-on mil sim, not a half-one I'll go ArmA.
> ,,,, why does everything seem to move so fast now?


It was a lot of fun


----------



## dezerteagle323

I admit my main preference was the ... (drum roll) .............. m16a3 (tuh-dah!) and then the ak-74m ... but after this patch I'm reaaaaaalllly liking the m416 again, lol this was my fav gun back when the game first came out until it got beat out by the others.... the only pwnage i get now sometimes is if someone starts shooting at me with their m16a3 first in up-close combat


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> What is the best sniper rifle in BF3? I mean most powerful.
> SW-98
> M40A5
> M98B
> MK11 MOD 0
> SWD
> M39 EMR
> SKS


All the bolt actions do the same damage except the m98b does more, but they are all 1 hit kills to the head at any range. The m98b is just slightly more likely to kill someone if you miss the headshot and they're already injured.
All the semi autos do the same damage except the SKS does less, but the SKS does shoot faster and I believe it has less recoil.

http://symthic.com/charts.php?class=4&sort=Class&adsc=ASC&attc=-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't mind the patches. I mind that the fix things that aren't broken, nerf guns that are fine, boost guns that are OP, and forget to make needed changes and bug fixes.
> I don't I mind having to DL a patch and install it. I mind then having to install a new browser plugin. Then having to do a repair install because the patch f'up the original install. Then having to upgrade Origin. Then having to reset all of my server browser filters and half my loadout.
> *and the fact that I have to download all the content to two expansions that I can't play because I'm not premium...this just makes me want to hack. I have to store this on my drives and can't use it without paying them. They should be paying me a storage fee.*


Yes it's annoying that they don't fix the things that need to be fixed, but the bolded part is one of the stupidest things I've ever read, and the underlined part even more so.
The patch DID NOT even include the Armored Kill files. Read the patch notes
Quote:


> PC SPECIFIC INFO
> Patch goes live: September 4
> Patch size: ~2.2GB
> Armored Kill size: 3.2GB
> Armored Kill goes live: September 11 for Premium members / September 25 for non-Premiums
> How to download patch: As soon as you start your Origin client, the latest game update will automatically start downloading (unless you've disabled the option "Automatically keep my games up to date", in which case it will start downloading when you try to run the game). In Battlelog, you will be notified from the Game Manager. Once you acknowledge the update, it will start downloading within the Origin client.
> How to download Armored Kill: Armored Kill will automatically download if you start Origin or if you are logged in to Battlelog. You can also start the download from the Battlefield 3 game details page (i symbol) if Origin is already running.


Even if it did, if you don't like it you should uninstall the game, not want to hack


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> PC SPECIFIC INFO
> Patch goes live: September 4
> Patch size: ~2.2GB
> Armored Kill size: 3.2GB
> Armored Kill goes live: September 11 for Premium members / September 25 for non-Premiums
> How to download patch: As soon as you start your Origin client, the latest game update will automatically start downloading (unless you've disabled the option "Automatically keep my games up to date", in which case it will start downloading when you try to run the game). In Battlelog, you will be notified from the Game Manager. Once you acknowledge the update, it will start downloading within the Origin client.
> How to download Armored Kill: Armored Kill will automatically download if you start Origin or if you are logged in to Battlelog. You can also start the download from the Battlefield 3 game details page (i symbol) if Origin is already running.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it did, if you don't like it you should uninstall the game, not want to hack
Click to expand...

That patch size makes it seem like the game engine is mega bloated, or that there is just tons of code to change simple things...


----------



## Blackout621

Okay, I take back my whining about the patch. The G36C got a buff, and BOY did it get a buff. I went 45-5 on Grand Bazaar using it and the MP412 REX the other day. Seriously, if you guys were a fan of the G36C before the March patch, you really got to try it now. Now that the MP412 REX shoots faster, it's very noticeably better. Sometimes, I wonder if me liking guns more after patches has to do anything with the placebo effect..


----------



## raptorxrx

^Or just lot's of changes...


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> All the bolt actions do the same damage except the m98b does more, but they are all 1 hit kills to the head at any range. The m98b is just slightly more likely to kill someone if you miss the headshot and they're already injured.
> All the semi autos do the same damage except the SKS does less, but the SKS does shoot faster and I believe it has less recoil.
> http://symthic.com/charts.php?class=4&sort=Class&adsc=ASC&attc=-
> Yes it's annoying that they don't fix the things that need to be fixed, but the bolded part is one of the stupidest things I've ever read, and the underlined part even more so.
> The patch DID NOT even include the Armored Kill files. Read the patch notes
> 
> Even if it did, if you don't like it you should uninstall the game, not want to hack


I have the data for the guns on my PC. How else would I be able to pick them up and use them after I kill someone? As well as the updates for the CQ maps which I don't have.

To clarify, I do not want to hack in game and make everyone else miserable, that is childish. I just would like to hack the game so I can use all of that which is store on my computer. Why not?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I have the data for the guns on my PC. How else would I be able to pick them up and use them after I kill someone? As well as the updates for the CQ maps which I don't have.
> To clarify, I do not want to hack in game and make everyone else miserable, that is childish. I just would like to hack the game so I can use all of that which is store on my computer. Why not?


There aren't even any new guns in AK, and even if there were, as you just said in your example, you have access to them if you pick them up off of someone. How do you know you have to CQ maps? iirc CQ was the same as AK is now, there was a patch with game updates that affected everyone, and then there was another download when CQ came out.


----------



## ryder

Will a stock i7 920 run bf3 on ultra with a 560ti 1gb? Or would I need to OC the i7?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> Will a stock i7 920 run bf3 on ultra with a 560ti 1gb? Or would I need to OC the i7?


It will run but not with good fps, you'll need a better graphics card to run it well, your CPU is fine.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It will run but not with good fps, you'll need a better graphics card to run it well, your CPU is fine.


This, if anything you need to oc that graphics.


----------



## ryder

So the CPU will not effect anything, my bottle neck is the Gpu.

How much better performance would I get on ultra if I OC the card to its max?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> All the bolt actions do the same damage except the m98b does more, but they are all 1 hit kills to the head at any range. The m98b is just slightly more likely to kill someone if you miss the headshot and they're already injured.
> All the semi autos do the same damage except the SKS does less, but the SKS does shoot faster and I believe it has less recoil.
> http://symthic.com/charts.php?class=4&sort=Class&adsc=ASC&attc=-
> Yes it's annoying that they don't fix the things that need to be fixed, but the bolded part is one of the stupidest things I've ever read, and the underlined part even more so.
> The patch DID NOT even include the Armored Kill files. Read the patch notes
> 
> Even if it did, if you don't like it you should uninstall the game, not want to hack


Wait they nerfed my SKS. Damn.

Can't check symptic till i get home (yay for filters!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> Will a stock i7 920 run bf3 on ultra with a 560ti 1gb? Or would I need to OC the i7?


I as running everything but ultra with 4x AA and HBAO with a 2500k/560ti combo. Framerates stayed between 30-60.

Then I dropped everything to medium-low and realized that the ultraness actually distracted me from my gameplay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> So the CPU will not effect anything, my bottle neck is the Gpu.
> How much better performance would I get on ultra if I OC the card to its max?


The bottleneck is mostly your VRAM







. I was running up against the VRAM wall on my 1080p setup more than utilization issues.

Stick with medium-high settings if you must have the sparkles, with the extra power going into AA.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Wait they nerfed my SKS. Damn.
> Can't check symptic till i get home (yay for filters!)


Ummm I don't think so. It always did less damage.


----------



## redalert

they added the heavy barrel for the SKS but I dont remember any nerf being added.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Ummm I don't think so. It always did less damage.


34 bullet, last i remember they increased max damage at longer ranges...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> they added the heavy barrel for the SKS but I dont remember any nerf being added.


no way...!

I remember seeing it glitched in battlelog, when did they add it?

*evil grin*


----------



## redalert

SKS damage is 43 max 27 min


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> SKS damage is 43 max 27 min


woot it went up!


----------



## redalert

TBH the M417 is the best semiauto sniper 50 max 37.5 min and same amount of rounds as the SKS


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> TBH the M417 is the best semiauto sniper 50 max 37.5 min and same amount of rounds as the SKS


I dun have it unlocked yet


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> TBH the M417 is the best semiauto sniper 50 max 37.5 min and same amount of rounds as the SKS


All the other semi autos have the same damage too, what made the m417 good was the low recoil and high rof, but they increased the recoil last patch. I haven't tried it post patch to see if it's still the best or not though.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> woot it went up!


That's what she said


----------



## OverClocker55

If I reset my stats does it reset my rank to? Also I bought the all attachments. If I reset will it still kick in and give me everything at lvl1?


----------



## Frankrizzo

m416=new m16a3.

Seems like everyone is using it. People were owning me up close cause I was trying to get my master dog tag with the G53. I switched to the M416 and got 40 kills with it.

I have 1k kills with my top 20 guns. My next task is to get 500 kills with my other guns. I am not a big on being a sniper guns especially the ones where you can not kill in close combat. There are a few that are really good though in close combat.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> m416=new m16a3.
> Seems like everyone is using it. People were owning me up close cause I was trying to get my master dog tag with the G53. I switched to the M416 and got 40 kills with it.
> I have 1k kills with my top 20 guns. My next task is to get 500 kills with my other guns. I am not a big on being a sniper guns especially the ones where you can not kill in close combat. There are a few that are really good though in close combat.


I've always used the M416 only


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> m416=new m16a3.
> Seems like everyone is using it. People were owning me up close cause I was trying to get my master dog tag with the G53. I switched to the M416 and got 40 kills with it.
> I have 1k kills with my top 20 guns. My next task is to get 500 kills with my other guns. I am not a big on being a sniper guns especially the ones where you can not kill in close combat. There are a few that are really good though in close combat.


I liked the m416 when I used it to get a star, but I like to use different weapons and see which ones fit my style. I'm not a "read the forums and see what the best guns is and use only that until the next patch nerfs it" kind of player.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I like to try new guns also. I almost have all the unlocks now I am also trying to get all my master dog tags. id have to say getting the m416 master tag was pretty quick though.


----------



## Krazee

Building a BF3 PC for a friend so 12 gb of ram or 8 gb??


----------



## BradleyW

8GB


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Building a BF3 PC for a friend so 12 gb of ram or 8 gb??


I went from 8gb to 16gb because I'm totally going to be using Photoshop for digital painting sometime in the future! I swear I didn't buy it just to upgrade for no reason







.

But seriously, 8gb is all you need.


----------



## sp4wners

So i just figured out why my BF3 was working like crap after newest patch installation.... One of my RAM memory sticks was not properly inserted in the memory slot LOL. From now on, my game runs perfectly xD


----------



## ryder

Is 6gb enough on an i7 920 for bf3? Or should I add?


----------



## sp4wners

I'm playing with 3GB but on 32bit system. Game settings are at Ultra. FPS between 50-80fps.


----------



## BenchAndGames

If you think you've seen everything, you're wrong !

The Big Glitch of Battlefield 3 - Third Person & God Mode

*View in 1080p*





View on YouTube


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> TBH the M417 is the best semiauto sniper 50 max 37.5 min and same amount of rounds as the SKS


Patch changes for this gun weren't so kind,

M417
Foregrip HRecoil Multiplier .34x->.80x (worse)
Suppressor Spread Multiplier .50x->.75x (worse)
Short Reload 1.85->1.80

Although if you don't use the foregrip or suppressor I guess it is fine, reload got a bit of a buff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> they added the heavy barrel for the SKS but I dont remember any nerf being added.


SKS patch changes

HBar added: VRecoil 1.1x, Spread .25x, HipSpread 1.2x
(HBar does not increase range)
Short Reload 2.30->2.20
Long Reload 3.50->3.40

So, they added HB and made reloads shorter, that's a win.

I found these changes here, http://symthic.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2705
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I'm playing with 3GB but on 32bit system. Game settings are at Ultra. FPS between 50-80fps.


The game plays well at 3gb of system ram? That seems pretty crazy.. how much usage does it top out at?


----------



## sp4wners

I can make a movie from my multiplayer gameplay. I will send you a link ^^


----------



## sp4wners

Here's the link of my 1:31 minutes gameplay of BF3 . Map is Caspian Border







As You can see it's playable. Read the description


----------



## schmotty

I have 8GB and I use up to 5GB most of the time. Plus 900MB of the VRAM.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Patch changes for this gun weren't so kind,
> M417
> Foregrip HRecoil Multiplier .34x->.80x (worse)
> Suppressor Spread Multiplier .50x->.75x (worse)
> Short Reload 1.85->1.80
> Although if you don't use the foregrip or suppressor I guess it is fine, reload got a bit of a buff.
> SKS patch changes
> HBar added: VRecoil 1.1x, Spread .25x, HipSpread 1.2x
> (HBar does not increase range)
> Short Reload 2.30->2.20
> Long Reload 3.50->3.40
> So, they added HB and made reloads shorter, that's a win.
> I found these changes here, http://symthic.com/forum/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=2705
> The game plays well at 3gb of system ram? That seems pretty crazy.. how much usage does it top out at?


But the HBar increases the distance for maximum damage, and single shot accuracy increase just no maximum range increase?

I used to use the forgrip and suppressor... still decent?


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I have 8GB and I use up to 5GB most of the time. Plus 900MB of the VRAM.


64bit systems requires more RAM on desktop and programs running in the background. Also You have slightly wore config than mine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> But the HBar increases the distance for maximum damage, and single shot accuracy increase just no maximum range increase?
> 
> I used to use the forgrip and suppressor... still decent?


I haven't used the SKS to test it yet, HB adds recoil and higher minimum damage for the rest of the rifles. I guess according to the symthic notes it doesn't increase the range. It will probably be easier to determine when they update their charts.

Likely the suppressor is still fine with it, The gun has always been good, minimal recoil and heavy hitting. I don't think it really needs the foregrip.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't used the SKS to test it yet, HB adds recoil and higher minimum damage for the rest of the rifles. I guess according to the symthic notes it doesn't increase the range. It will probably be easier to determine when they update their charts.
> Likely the suppressor is still fine with it, The gun has always been good, minimal recoil and heavy hitting. I don't think it really needs the foregrip.


Im actually excited to play with it tonight.

Well maybe, I might try unlocking some guns.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> All the other semi autos have the same damage too, what made the m417 good was the low recoil and high rof, but they increased the recoil last patch. I haven't tried it post patch to see if it's still the best or not though.


True but I would rather have a 21 bullets vs 11 bullets.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> If I reset my stats does it reset my rank to? Also I bought the all attachments. If I reset will it still kick in and give me everything at lvl1?


It just resets the 4 averages in the top right, Score per minute, w/l ratio, accuracy, and kdr
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> m416=new m16a3.
> Seems like everyone is using it. People were owning me up close cause I was trying to get my master dog tag with the G53. I switched to the M416 and got 40 kills with it.
> I have 1k kills with my top 20 guns. My next task is to get 500 kills with my other guns. I am not a big on being a sniper guns especially the ones where you can not kill in close combat. There are a few that are really good though in close combat.


I still beat most people no matter what gun I'm using if they're using an m416, and if I don't, I probably still wont if they use a different gun. The m416 isn't even that good, it has a lower ROF and it's less accurate at range than the m16. It's just 'easy' to shoot because you don't have to control recoil at all, but that is easy anyways once you get it down, which is why I believe the AEK is the best assault rifle except at very long range. I am still using the AEK in 90% of cases and m16 or Scar-l for longer range.


----------



## Nocturin

I vouch for the AEK.

Once I get used to firing straight again (it's weird playing a game that's windowed in the center of the screen with 6 inches on all sides), I will be using it







. Until then, hipfiring from the MP7 seems to me savior!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I vouch for the AEK.
> 
> Once I get used to firing straight again (it's weird playing a game that's windowed in the center of the screen with 6 inches on all sides), I will be using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Until then, hipfiring from the MP7 seems to me savior!


AEK definitely a beast, even better now with faster reloads. That was it's one bane really. Otherwise it is pretty awesome out to mid distance. If you will be going long range most of the time, probably go with the AN-94 or something anyway


----------



## raptorxrx

Finally decided I'd play Gunmaster again. Just for the unlock. *I FINALLY WON!!!!!* I'm absolutely. Well until tonight, I was trash at that mode. But I was 10 kills up till the LVG craptube. When it came down to the knife, one guy got on it right after I did. I got the second biggest adrenaline rush and heart slammer I've ever had (first being eventing, my sport). Awesome feeling, shaking after winning a round. Boo ya.


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys I haven't played for a week and just played today one match. The game seemed choppy like micro stuttering. Was wondering if its safe to lame the server/Patch

Thanks


----------



## TheYonderGod

Just tried out the m416 and it seems pretty bad to me, I don't get why people are crying that it's OP. M16 is still better, Aek is definitely still better...


----------



## james8

whats the best class for shotgun?
i usually use them on support
i also use PDW on support as well since they eat ammo fast and carry like none


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> whats the best class for shotgun?
> i usually use them on support
> i also use PDW on support as well since they eat ammo fast and carry like none


Support and Recon.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> whats the best class for shotgun?
> i usually use them on support
> i also use PDW on support as well since they eat ammo fast and carry like none


The best class for a shotgun or PDW is the best class you need for a situation, that's the point of them, to be able to use the gun on any class depending on which one you need at the time. If you're just playing TDM it depends; if other people are dropping ammo or you're dieing enough to not run out of ammo use assault, otherwise use support.


----------



## postmanpat

Just came of across the first cheater I've seen in BF3.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/9gagarmy/stats/785860433/

Check out this battle report: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42882806/1/699732799/

He did that in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## sp4wners

He surely has some skills


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> So the CPU will not effect anything, my bottle neck is the Gpu.
> How much better performance would I get on ultra if I OC the card to its max?


I think the 1gb of vram is going to be limiting factor but you should run it as fast as possible stably for best affect. Definitely leave the Hyperthreading on your cpu and get at least 4.2ghz on the cpu should help!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I think the 1gb of vram is going to be limiting factor but you should run it as fast as possible stably for best affect. Definitely leave the Hyperthreading on your cpu and get at least 4.2ghz on the cpu should help!


Keep HT and disable core parking.
1GB will limit the user, so just play on High, with FXAA.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

hey guys. just wondering if any of you are experiencing stutter and lag issues with servers after the patch?


----------



## sp4wners

Nope.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> hey guys. just wondering if any of you are experiencing stutter and lag issues with servers after the patch?


i did for the first night....then it magically fixed itself I don't know how.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

okay then. must have been the servers i have been joining because other people were complaining too thanks anyway


----------



## Mhill2029

Personally i had poor FPS before patch, bad GPU utilisation, FPS that fluctuated wildy. But after patch i've noticed large drops in FPS when an explosion happens and nothing but a laggy feel to the game regardless of the h/w being used.


----------



## sp4wners

F**** piece of tralalala game. How many times I should shot the man in the head to get him dead? I guess 3 times in a row is not enough OMG.... And it happens every time, minimum two shots in the head :/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postmanpat*
> 
> Just came of across the first cheater I've seen in BF3.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/9gagarmy/stats/785860433/
> 
> Check out this battle report: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42882806/1/699732799/
> 
> He did that in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Frankrizzo

first ever? I see your playing on metro.. Cheats galore. Yes he looks like a cheat to me.

http://cheatometer.hedix.de/


----------



## Jo0

Guys just making sure of something before I purchase BF3. I've held off on buying it in hopes of a cheap price and mainly because of lack of funds.

Apparently BF3 premium now comes with BF3 right? So if I order Bf3 Premium right now, I get to install BF3 and then as expansions come out I get to have them right?

Also what's the predicted date for BF4? I dont want to buy this and then next year I get slapped in the face with BF4.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Guys just making sure of something before I purchase BF3. I've held off on buying it in hopes of a cheap price and mainly because of lack of funds.
> Apparently BF3 premium now comes with BF3 right? So if I order Bf3 Premium right now, I get to install BF3 and then as expansions come out I get to have them right?
> Also what's the predicted date for BF4? I dont want to buy this and then next year I get slapped in the face with BF4.


If you buy the premium edition, yes. If you just buy the regular edition you will get squat.


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> If you buy the premium edition, yes. If you just buy the regular edition you will get squat.


Okay just confirming that I get the original BF3 if I order it through this SKU.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> Guys just making sure of something before I purchase BF3. I've held off on buying it in hopes of a cheap price and mainly because of lack of funds.
> Apparently BF3 premium now comes with BF3 right? So if I order Bf3 Premium right now, I get to install BF3 and then as expansions come out I get to have them right?
> Also what's the predicted date for BF4? I dont want to buy this and then next year I get slapped in the face with BF4.


Bf3 premium edition comes with bf3 and premium, it's not out til the 11th though.

Obviously there's no way to know for sure but I highly doubt bf4 will come out til the end of 2013 or early 2014. The last bf3 expansion comes out March 2013, I'm sure bf4 wont be out before then,


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Bf3 premium edition comes with bf3 and premium, it's not out til the 11th though.
> Obviously there's no way to know for sure but I highly doubt bf4 will come out til the end of 2013 or early 2014. The last bf3 expansion comes out March 2013, I'm sure bf4 wont be out before then,


I know it's not out until the 11th, but will I be able to install and play BF3 right now?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> I know it's not out until the 11th, but will I be able to install and play BF3 right now?


No, it's a preorder, you wont get it til the 11th.


----------



## bambino167

Is there any openings in a bf3 clan? looking for some guys to play with, my last group are a bunch of hacker and i want no part of that. I must say am not the best but i do try lol


----------



## archangelabove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> Is there any openings in a bf3 clan? looking for some guys to play with, my last group are a bunch of hacker and i want no part of that. I must say am not the best but i do try lol


I too am looking for a platoon/clan to play with.

I love the hell out of this game, and I really enjoy squad work, but I don't have any regular teammates.

I'm sure there are some OCN clans out there


----------



## TheYonderGod

Annnnnnd useless team mates are still useless...
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42993479/1/373886055/

Everyone on the other team was crying about me using a "low recoil assault gun" when I was using the AEK


----------



## nezff

Guys looking for people to play with:

Inglorious Basterds [IB] is looking for adult bf3 players. Good bunch of guys. We have two servers

My server
Here

I will be running armored kill maps Monday on the first one


----------



## PcG_AmD

Hey,

I've been trying to play the campaign of BF3 but I can't pass trough Operation Swordbreaker.

I know that there is a crash that happened after a radio communication but I've seen that before,I have a different problem.

My problem is that after the video,I show up in the airplane or chopper not exactly sure and then nothing happens it freezes there and when I press esc the game responds I even get load on the gpu and all that but the level won't load! I've been trying to get it to work researching and all that but I couldn't find anything helpful.

What can I do?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PcG_AmD*
> 
> Hey,
> I've been trying to play the campaign of BF3 but I can't pass trough Operation Swordbreaker.
> I know that there is a crash that happened after a radio communication but I've seen that before,I have a different problem.
> My problem is that after the video,I show up in the airplane or chopper not exactly sure and then nothing happens it freezes there and when I press esc the game responds I even get load on the gpu and all that but the level won't load! I've been trying to get it to work researching and all that but I couldn't find anything helpful.
> What can I do?


Have you tried a repair install through origin?


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Annnnnnd useless team mates are still useless...
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/42993479/1/373886055/
> Everyone on the other team was crying about me using a "low recoil assault gun" when I was using the AEK


Well, AEK is still OP despite their claims of it having low-recoil.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> hey guys. just wondering if any of you are experiencing stutter and lag issues with servers after the patch?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Personally i had poor FPS before patch, bad GPU utilisation, FPS that fluctuated wildy. But after patch i've noticed large drops in FPS when an explosion happens and nothing but a laggy feel to the game regardless of the h/w being used.


Yeah I dunno I have noticed abnormal stuttering at times and more lagging than normal. For the vanilla maps I stick to one server on my fav list since its always good, but after the patch even they have some lag. I have only played today and I think 2 days ago? Not as often as normal so it could have also just been random.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> Well, AEK is still OP despite their claims of it having low-recoil.


Lol how is it OP? No guns are OP, they all have their strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## PcG_AmD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Have you tried a repair install through origin?


Yes but that wasn't the problem.

I got it working now anyway! I had to edit the registry and change the value of one of the strings.One of the values wasn't correct.I don't know why but it wasn't.

Thanks a lot anyway!.


----------



## BeardedJesus

DICE are eventually just going to make every weapon do 20dmg and have the exact same recoil and clip size with everyone complaining about any popular weapon being OP


----------



## VettePilot

I know what you mean man. If I use the AEK or F2000 people will complain. The thing is people complain no matter what. Honestly After almost 400 hours in to this game I know now that the gun has little to do with how well you do. It is how you play and a big factor that you have no control over is your connection to the server. There is no method to the madness either. I have had great games in servers with pings over 100 and horrible laggy games in servers under 20 ping. I can tell right away if I have a great connection. I win basically every encounter and of course end up getting called a cheat. I have been banned from 8 popular servers because of this. They just do not understand what is really going on with the game and why some get the drop on you all the time. My internet provide also sucks and one day it is great and the next it bad.

I am in Cali as well so if you want hook up for a game let me know. Just PM me and I will give you my battlelog link.


----------



## HighwayStar

Guys I recently hit Colonel. I don't have premium and I've noticed the exp is kind of on the slow side. What tactics do/did you guys use when you got to this rank?cause {obviously I need to do more} or did you keep playing the same?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Guys I recently hit Colonel. I don't have premium and I've noticed the exp is kind of on the slow side. What tactics do/did you guys use when you got to this rank?cause *{obviously I need to do more}* or did you keep playing the same?


Um lol. Who cares about rank after Colonel?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Guys I recently hit Colonel. I don't have premium and I've noticed the exp is kind of on the slow side. What tactics do/did you guys use when you got to this rank?cause {obviously I need to do more} or did you keep playing the same?


It takes longer to hit the next rank once you get Colonel premium or not.

I've seen some people concentrate on getting the next "thing". (Service star, assignment, medal). Once they get one looking to see what the next "thing" they are closest to and concentrating on that. Or I've seen people set funny goals for themselves like 10 service stars on every handgun. Either way concentrating on the big point getters like that can help rake in the points and rank up a little quicker.

I just play however I feal like though and get what points I get and don't worry about rank or points. Other then the points from Flag Attacker or Flag Defender Medals I just don't get too excited. I just had to go look to see what my rank even is lol. - Colonel Service Star 86


----------



## OverClocker55

So basically I can't play this game cause I lag out. Anyways getting a custom modem built into my room with its own payment plan that way my dad can't touch my internet







Ahh finally I can get 100mb download and 25mb upload that I pay for.


----------



## T3beatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Guys I recently hit Colonel. I don't have premium and I've noticed the exp is kind of on the slow side. What tactics do/did you guys use when you got to this rank?cause {obviously I need to do more} or did you keep playing the same?


wait for double Xp weeks, lol, get in servers with big ticket counts and play ! you can get upwards of 100,000 points a round sometimes.

Most of the time I just play for the fun of it, I don't try to do anything special unless there is a new gun a I want to try out.


----------



## james8

any tips to exploit the lag for free knife kills? I've seen lvl 100 noobs doing it and i want in


----------



## sp4wners

People complains about sniping. My fav char is recon soldier and they always call me or other snipers a n00b. I'm pretty sure they didn't know how real snipers working, so i just say f**** those noobs.


----------



## iARDAs

I usually diss recon class all the time

I also diss people who uses rocket launchers at infantary

I also diss people who kill me often legitly and etc...

The reason i do that via chat in BF3 is that I am making them occupied and making sure they are loosing their concentration.

In other words, i am using psychological warfare against them.

It works some of the time.


----------



## DinaAngel

no devvos listed?, i wish i did enjoy bf3 but u get tired of seeing it too much on ur screeno while working T.T, i prefer comming home from work and relax with cup of tea and play minecraft or something or just chat and voice chat with friends, "pps at work arent my type of people" "nothing bad meant if some co worker reads"

i hope u guys will enjoy bf4 tho, its eating my private life!!, was sick last week so not worked, am at work atm got small break of drawing before back into the land of insane polys,

ps, homefront 2 is being made by cryte* "coughs k" so i really hope its going to be good, my best friend says it will be good, atleast from hes angle at inside it doin poly wars <3


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So basically I can't play this game cause I lag out. Anyways getting a custom modem built into my room with its own payment plan that way my dad can't touch my internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh finally I can get 100mb download and 25mb upload that I pay for.


Holy crap, never in my life am I going to see that kind of Internet bandwidth at home. Not a chance our single and only ISP here will yield that service.


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Holy crap, never in my life am I going to see that kind of Internet bandwidth at home. Not a chance our single and only ISP here will yield that service.


sound like normal swedish speeds for us in sweden


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> sound like normal swedish speeds for us in sweden


You mean the 100 Mbps download with 25 Mbps upload?









Here we only really have one ISP. I'm currently getting 4 Mbps download with 512 kbps upload ADSL. This month there's a free upgrade to 8 Mbps download with 2 Mbps upload. The upload is coming partly as a conversation I had with my ISP, otherwise we'd have got 768 kbps upload...


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So basically I can't play this game cause I lag out. Anyways getting a custom modem built into my room with its own payment plan that way my dad can't touch my internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh finally I can get 100mb download and 25mb upload that I pay for.


Too bad I live in **** hole called Poland :/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Too bad I live in **** hole called Poland :/


At least it should be better than Turkey

.08 upload here with lag of at least 80ms when conencting to any European Country in BF3


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow well 250$ bucks a month and living 2 miles from the place that hosts my internet works out well! Problem is im running out of cash and then I'll have to use my parents modem and router and it overheats cause like 45 devices from my 5 brother and sisters are on it daily. Only time I don't lag for a bit it from 1 in the morning till 6 when they all get up. Anyways can't wait for Armored Kill


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> You mean the 100 Mbps download with 25 Mbps upload?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we only really have one ISP. I'm currently getting 4 Mbps download with 512 kbps upload ADSL. This month there's a free upgrade to 8 Mbps download with 2 Mbps upload. The upload is coming partly as a conversation I had with my ISP, otherwise we'd have got 768 kbps upload...


yus, 250 down and 80 up is quite cheap here in sweden
i got 250mbps down and 150 up, up speed changes time to time, might not be fully stabile


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Too bad I live in **** hole called Poland :/


Its better than South Africa, they cap ur net to a certain point


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> At least it should be better than Turkey
> 
> .08 upload here with lag of at least 80ms when conencting to any European Country in BF3


My ping isn't so bad. With 4mb/s I'm getting 30-40 so it's good. Worse with downloading. 512kb/s isn't so fast....


----------



## Frankrizzo

My motherboard crapped out on me, so no bf3 for me.







. Waiting for Asus to send me an advanced replacement. Stupid Asus surge protection feature.


----------



## Krazee

Ouch, let us know how that goes


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> yus, 250 down and 80 up is quite cheap here in sweden
> i got 250mbps down and 150 up, up speed changes time to time, might not be fully stabile


Wow, that's insane. Like I said, I won't see that in my lifetime and I'm only 26...


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> My motherboard crapped out on me, so no bf3 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Waiting for Asus to send me an advanced replacement. Stupid Asus surge protection feature.


Man thanks to GOD I've never had any issue with my PC. I don't know, maybe i'm protected by god







... BTW. Good luck


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Guys I recently hit Colonel. I don't have premium and I've noticed the exp is kind of on the slow side. What tactics do/did you guys use when you got to this rank?cause {obviously I need to do more} or did you keep playing the same?


on 2xXP weekends, line up your weapons that are closest to service stars and use them. Also check what medals you are getting close to receiving and play maps/kits that will help you get those. Try to get as many stars/medals as you can per game focusing on the closest goal.


----------



## OverClocker55

Major Tools


----------



## Frankrizzo

Yea i researched it and it's a known issues with the Asus Z77 board. "Power Supply Surges detected during the previous power on".

It could also be my power supply but its not that old. i might try disconnecting everything on the board that has to do with the power supply and reconnect.


----------



## Shaded War

No update for Armored Kill yet? I drove home over lunch break to start the download so I could play after work. Waste of time...


----------



## Krazee

It should have downloaded with the last patch


----------



## zinfinion

Origin client is saying 5AM Eastern tomorrow, but who knows if that is accurate. Hover over the release date for Armored Kill in the More Details view of BF3. I just got Premium yesterday after taking a long hiatus, I'm pretty stoked. CQ is pretty fun as well.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Topgearfan*
> 
> I know what you mean man. If I use the AEK or F2000 people will complain. The thing is people complain no matter what. Honestly After almost 400 hours in to this game I know now that the gun has little to do with how well you do. It is how you play and a big factor that you have no control over is your connection to the server. There is no method to the madness either. I have had great games in servers with pings over 100 and horrible laggy games in servers under 20 ping. I can tell right away if I have a great connection. I win basically every encounter and of course end up getting called a cheat. I have been banned from 8 popular servers because of this. They just do not understand what is really going on with the game and why some get the drop on you all the time. My internet provide also sucks and one day it is great and the next it bad.
> 
> I am in Cali as well so if you want hook up for a game let me know. Just PM me and I will give you my battlelog link.


One of the reasons for the server lag, despite your own good ping is if a lot of high ping ppl are playing on it as well. I've seen some TDM games with 4-5 200+ ping players, and the whole server lags, people teleporting, etc. It's really terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> any tips to exploit the lag for free knife kills? I've seen lvl 100 noobs doing it and i want in


Basically the knife never works for me, I'm pretty sure it's due to my high (70-100) pings in most servers. The only semi-reliable way I can get an animated knife kill is to hold down the button. Spamming it doesn't work that well, but if you just hold it down, it can teleport you like 3-4 feet and get the kill depending on how you are attacking someone.

Also I've seen if you run directly past someone, look at their shoulder as you go by, and hit the quick knife button, It should get the animation that way. Occasionally when chasing someone who is running if you jump, you can catch them on a long enough sprint, and you could potentially get an animation kill from 3ft back.. It will just teleport you to their body and steal the tags.. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I usually diss recon class all the time
> I also diss people who uses rocket launchers at infantary
> I also diss people who kill me often legitly and etc...
> 
> The reason i do that via chat in BF3 is that I am making them occupied and making sure they are loosing their concentration.
> 
> In other words, i am using psychological warfare against them.
> 
> It works some of the time.


lol, one of my friends talks so much smack in the chat. He gets all kinds of people going, its pretty funny. Of course when he's chatting, that's taking away his time from playing also.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Basically the knife never works for me, I'm pretty sure it's due to my high (70-100) pings in most servers. The only semi-reliable way I can get an animated knife kill is to hold down the button. Spamming it doesn't work that well, but if you just hold it down, it can teleport you like 3-4 feet and get the kill depending on how you are attacking someone.
> Also I've seen if you run directly past someone, look at their shoulder as you go by, and hit the quick knife button, It should get the animation that way. Occasionally when chasing someone who is running if you jump, you can catch them on a long enough sprint, and you could potentially get an animation kill from 3ft back.. It will just teleport you to their body and steal the tags.. lol


I always start from 3-6 ft back with the reticle pointed right at the oppenent. Anything closer or farther just slashes, or if you crouch.


----------



## Krazee

I dont bother with the knife, better is repair tool


----------



## schmotty

I had some fun with the EOD bot the other day just damaging vehicles and then killing the guy that got out to fix it.


----------



## sp4wners

Yeah and I'm just smashing their heads with radio beacon or t-ugs
















BTW - What is the difference between MAV and T-UGS?


----------



## schmotty

MAV can fly and shoot other equipment.


----------



## Crizume

Left work early in order to play. Sadly update still not up.


----------



## Krazee

Need to get some more recon unlocks today. Did pretty well with support


----------



## zinfinion

*Armored Kill* will be available for Premium Players on the PC on *September 11, 2012*. Downloads will begin to be available on these dates around *1:00-5:00pm PST.*

Everyone can go back to work now.









https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-3-armored-kill-general-faq#1


----------



## mattlyall06

1pm? That is a joke.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattlyall06*
> 
> 1pm? That is a joke.


That is super lame if true. Bump that to midnight or early AM release, seriously.


----------



## Krazee

That's normal, the other pack was the same. I stayed up to play it but it never started @ 1 am so I went to sleep


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> *Armored Kill* will be available for Premium Players on the PC on *September 11, 2012*. Downloads will begin to be available on these dates around *1:00-5:00pm PST.*
> Everyone can go back to work now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://help.ea.com/article/battlefield-3-armored-kill-general-faq#1


idk if it means crap, but mines showing available at 5 am (still pisses me off its not midnight though)


----------



## BeardedJesus

Since release I havn't really had any problems with BF3 or the patches they released other than the odd connection problem. The new patch however has made me so pissed, why oh why did they have to mess with the tanks. I used to love popping off the main cannon and then instantly switching to my beloved cannister shell







People cry that tanks are op against infantry... derp it's a tank and yet DICE still listen to them. I am a very sad sad panda.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> idk if it means crap, but mines showing available at 5 am (still pisses me off its not midnight though)


Mine shows 2 am







No sleep for this guy


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Got 2 27" 1440p IPS monitors coming in tomorrow.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> Mine shows 2 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sleep for this guy


 I just checked and mine says 2 AM too, but I saw somewhere else it was supposed to be 1 PM. I guess I'll find out in 2 hours.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I just checked and mine says 2 AM too, but I saw somewhere else it was supposed to be 1 PM. I guess I'll find out in 2 hours.


From the Bf3 facebook *'Heads up! Battlefield 3: Armored Kill starts rolling out for Premium members on PC and Xbox 360 at 2AM PST / 9AM UTC. That's two weeks early access for Premium members on these formats."* https://www.facebook.com/battlefield


----------



## Harrier

70% downloaded here. Hell yeah









Protip: If it doesn't download by itself and checking for updates does nothing then try restarting Origin. I had to restart it to get mine to download, but it started as soon as I signed in again.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harrier*
> 
> 70% downloaded here. Hell yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Protip: If it doesn't download by itself and checking for updates does nothing then try restarting Origin. I had to restart it to get mine to download, but it started as soon as I signed in again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> From the Bf3 facebook *'Heads up! Battlefield 3: Armored Kill starts rolling out for Premium members on PC and Xbox 360 at 2AM PST / 9AM UTC. That's two weeks early access for Premium members on these formats."* https://www.facebook.com/battlefield


Yep, mines at 97%!








And donnne!







Joining a server now.

Disappointed in Tank Superiority. I was looking for huge 32v32 tank battles, but there's only like 5-10 tanks per side -.-


----------



## perablenta

Here is a new vid from me, I call this one Conquering metro:


----------



## sp4wners

Guys what is better to take - Armorek Kill or Close Quarters? I'm playing only recon for now. Also is Armorek Kill only for vehicles or can I will be able to play only as soldier "on foot"?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Guys what is better to take - Armorek Kill or Close Quarters? I'm playing only recon for now. Also is Armorek Kill only for vehicles or can I will be able to play only as soldier "on foot"?


you can play infantry on some AK maps. buy the premium.


----------



## sp4wners

I will not buy the premium. For me it's better to buy one DLC and wait for BF4.


----------



## Krazee

2.5 hours to download, boooo


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I will not buy the premium. For me it's better to buy one DLC and wait for BF4.


You're going to be waiting a while...

If you want to play recon get AK unless you play aggressive recon.


----------



## sp4wners

I can wait, it's not a problem. It's just not worth of giving almost 70$ for it for me. Also I play recon and aggresive recon







I'll get AK i think. Mostly because of that biggest map in BF series.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I can wait, it's not a problem. It's just not worth of giving almost 70$ for it for me. Also I play recon and aggresive recon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get AK i think. Mostly because of that biggest map in BF series.


You can buy it with only 37.5$ now http://www.overclock.net/t/1304153/gmg-battlefield-3-premium-not-full-game-37-50/0_20
otherwise you will have to wait 2 weeks to play AK.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou*
> 
> You can buy it with only 37.5$ now http://www.overclock.net/t/1304153/gmg-battlefield-3-premium-not-full-game-37-50/0_20
> otherwise you will have to wait 2 weeks to play AK.


I'm from Poland lol.


----------



## nezff

*Armored Kill is running all day on my server*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/a7ea26fb-fd23-48bb-a40c-8ca6324ac5a2/Multiplay-Armored-Kill-B2K-High-Tickets-Noobs-Welcome/


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> *Armored Kill is running all day on my server*
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/a7ea26fb-fd23-48bb-a40c-8ca6324ac5a2/Multiplay-Armored-Kill-B2K-High-Tickets-Noobs-Welcome/


will check it out tomrrow








loving armored kill so far.
Loving the tanks and armored warfare


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So I heard the actual download is around ~3.7GB.

It was my understanding that AK was around ~1.2GB IIRC (patch notes), did they release another patch?


----------



## zk1mpls

^ checking out that server as well tomorrow.

Armored Kill is pretty fun, if you don't mind walking around for a long while when you get shot down. Lol. Snipers will enjoy the large maps, for sure. Rounds will drag on much longer than desired, to be honest. Especially when it takes a lot of time to transit in between objectives.

Didn't know the AC-130 had AA guns on top to defend itself against airborne threats.

Tank Superiority can get old fast. Everybody just congregates at the same point.

got an RPG kill against a heli gunship while riding on the back of an ATV. Lol.


----------



## zk1mpls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So I heard the actual download is around ~3.7GB.
> It was my understanding that AK was around ~1.2GB IIRC (patch notes), did they release another patch?


I don't think so. I just downloaded the DLC and hopped on a server right away. No installs of any kind, unlike the patch last week.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zk1mpls*
> 
> got an RPG kill against a heli gunship while riding on the back of an ATV. Lol.
> http://youtu.be/Ysh49RknUMA


ha nicely done.
the new maps are great. i could live without tank superiority game type though.


----------



## zk1mpls

^ I agree. It's good for practicing with tanks, though.

So far Armored Shield seems to be the best Conquest map of Armored Kill for me. Really good and fair spacing.

I find the SCUD-type rocket launcher to be a little useless in the game so far. Fragile, too.


----------



## Jesse D

Played 4 games of AK so far (though joined 6 times due to being disconnected) and it has potential but some serious *** issues.

Well so far on the past 6 joining of games on AK I have played I have been disconnected from EA 4 times...

Been killed inside mobile AA from attack helicopters twice now when AA was either full health or just had become disabled... This is while i was actively shooting at stuff and not the kill lag from hopping in but still being hit outside. Funniest thing was when i watched an enemy soldier walk up and repair then drive away in the AA I had just been killed inside of.

There is no sound (or sometimes even a hit marker) when you get hit so unless your disabled you may not notice putting you at a disadvantage against others. (I play HC so no auto repair for me)

Also just ran into my first hacker on AK... He took out my tank destroyer within seconds of the match starting.. I had literally got in, waited for the guy who spawned just to my right to get in and then boom i was dead from his m1128.

Also just noticed there is no laser pointer for scout heli anymore as well as a lot of other vehicle perks missing... *** happened to those?


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone having problems? I managed to play 2 servers and the maps were cool then after that it seems like i cannot play any server at all. I tried to connect them and it does connect and try to launch then that's it. No game. I wonder if anyone has the same problem as i do.

Doing a repair install. This sucks!


----------



## Frankrizzo

I am so envious.. Still waiting for Asus to tell me if my replacement board is even in stock. Unreal they don't have some kind of inventory system. Anyway how are the maps? Personalty i like medium size infantry maps. IE karkland, gulf, sharqi peninsula.


----------



## Gib007

I forgot to set Origin to update BF3 as soon as I came home from work!








That's 3.7 GB now downloading at a whopping 260 kB/s. Just under three hours to go...
It would go at my maximum of around 400 kB/s but my wife is streaming on YouTube so...









I might get to play Armoured Kill tonight before going to bed for work tomorrow. Maybe not, we'll see.


----------



## cruisx

How do i download it? I just purchased premium. Is Origin supposed to tell me to "Upgrade"?
Derp nvm, got it.


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol how is it OP? No guns are OP, they all have their strengths and weaknesses.


At close range (and even mid-range), yeah. It shouldn't make sense I can do better with is despite having only 3 service stars than I do with guns I have quadruple that many.


----------



## Bluemustang

What a shame, I JUST sold my x58/930 setup today and bought ivy bridge setup. Now I have to wait a week for my new parts to arrive to play


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Also just noticed there is no laser pointer for scout heli anymore as well as a lot of other vehicle perks missing... *** happened to those?


read patch notes carefully


----------



## Maian

These maps are just boring so far. There is no teamwork whatsoever because there's no voice chat, and all the armored vehicles just go around shooting infantry. The jets shoot helicopters and the AC, and nobody shoots the jets. Every match so far has consisted of one side completely dominating the other (big ticket servers, winning by 500+ tickets EVERY ROUND).

If I'm not in a tank, I'm getting shot at by a tank (at all times), if I'm in a tank, I'm getting hit by jets or infantry. It's never Tank vs. Tank (maybe once, and that was just because this guy camped outside the spawn in a tank and waited).


----------



## Krazee

awww DTF will tear it up tonight


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I hate macs. I can't play armored kill cause my rig is across the country. FL>OR. Anyways when I get a new rig built i'll be good but its going to be 1 week until I can.


----------



## [email protected]

Turns out WINDOWS 7 update caused a corruption error. I had no choice but reinstall but now my serial key won't work.

Kinda frustrated here and might have to buy a brand new OS again.

Seriously i am sick of Windows 7 upgrade medic cds. They're nothing but trouble for my SSD.


----------



## Djmatrix32

I like the mobile rocket truck!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I like the mobile rocket truck!


I think its useless. Takes minutes to get your aim right, and if you do get the hang of it. The target moves or you are 1 hit disabled by a TD.









Liking the maps though, especially that Shield one.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> Also just noticed there is no laser pointer for scout heli anymore as well as a lot of other vehicle perks missing... *** happened to those?


The scout heli laser was moved to the 4th seat like the tank CITV station. I don't think any other vehicle perks are missing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> At close range (and even mid-range), yeah. It shouldn't make sense I can do better with is despite having only 3 service stars than I do with guns I have quadruple that many.


Key words: at close range
Close-mediumish range is it's strength. Long range is it's weakness, along with high recoil compared to other assault rifles, pretty high bullet spread, slow reload (they lowered the fast reload time last patch, but is still slower than most assault rifles, especially the slow reload)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djmatrix32*
> 
> I like the mobile rocket truck!


I took out a chopper with it







Other than that I don't really like it though.


----------



## carmas

I have downloaded AK, but I am super busy with my job, so I won't have time to play until 18th









What do you guys think about the new maps and vehicles? I would be really happy if AK brings more variety to BF, because I find the game most enjoyable when changing the map style every 1-2 rounds (close quarte -> vehicle heavy -> infantry only ->...). I feel that sometimes people say that a map is boring only because they play it too often.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Do the maps remind you of armoire fury map pack from bf2?


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Do the maps remind you of armoire fury map pack from bf2?


Yes they do!


----------



## raptorxrx

The one night map. Jets. ARE AWESOME! Are jets in all the maps? I haven't played them enough.

Oh, and while typing I flew up to 1500 feet. Without hitting sticky.


----------



## Descadent

BF3 Armored Kill @7680x1440


----------



## VettePilot

Hey DJ you are on my friends list in Blog. If you are on tonight let me know. I know I change my soldier name a lot so it may be hard to keep up with.lol I get bored with the same name all the time. I am currently going through the aliases for Gus on psych that Shawn gives him.

From what people are saying about these maps though the Jets are totally dominating everything and if you are not in a tank then your will die a lot. There may be some serious balance issues it sounds like.


----------



## GrandMax

Can't play armored kill. There is way too much lag. Anyone getting this issue?

Edit: It's rubber banding like crazy. My ping in game is like 30ms. No ping is available in battlelog.

....Attempting to repair the game in origin.....


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> Can't play armored kill. There is way too much lag. Anyone getting this issue?
> Edit: It's rubber banding like crazy. My ping in game is like 30ms. No ping is available in battlelog.
> ....Attempting to repair the game in origin.....


I had some bad lag at 3am on a USA server







My guess is since some of the maps are way bigger it takes more the render them.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> BF3 Armored Kill @7680x1440


OHHHH MYYYYYYY GAWWWDDD!


----------



## redalert

It seems like everyone is getting the rubberbanding and lag on the new maps. I know I was rubberbanding around and I have had alot of issues with BF3 in the past but rubberbanding and lag has never been a problem for me until today. The maps seem nice the little bit a played today. The AC130 is terrible it gets shot shot down so fast.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It seems like everyone is getting the rubberbanding and lag on the new maps. I know I was rubberbanding around and I have had alot of issues with BF3 in the past but rubberbanding and lag has never been a problem for me until today. The maps seem nice the little bit a played today. The AC130 is terrible it gets shot shot down so fast.


AC130 is a death trap.

I've played on AU/NZ servers and havne't had any major lag/rubberbanding so far.


----------



## GrandMax

I looks like lag is gone.

I rebooted, repaired game but I don't know what was the issue!


----------



## wreckless

Ok so I just got a new 560ti (900Mhz, 384 cuda cores) for my sig rig (1920x1200)

What should I run BF3 at and should i have vert sync on or off?

also would more system ram help - 6gb to 12gb?

and side question, does Win 7 run games like BF3 better than Vista, or is there no difference?

Thanks!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> Ok so I just got a new 560ti (900Mhz, 384 cuda cores) for my sig rig (1920x1200)
> What should I run BF3 at and should i have vert sync on or off?
> also would more system ram help - 6gb to 12gb?
> Thanks!


I would try high presets with motion blur off, FXAA high, MSAA off. If the performance is still not up to your standards you will have to turn down ambient occlusion settings. Definitely try with VSYNC off, it decreases performance also, unless you are getting bad screen tearing. 6gb ram is fine.


----------



## Chimeracaust

Is it just me, or are these 4 maps the best in Bf3? I feel like this is the game we had all been waiting for, its finally arrived.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Is it just me, or are these 4 maps the best in Bf3? I feel like this is the game we had all been waiting for, its finally arrived.


i love it








just cruising along the fields with heli's raining death from the skies and me dodging them to kill tanks with explosions all around me









though IMHO I keep jumping back to play Planetside 2 Beta once in awhile.....now thats an awesome game








multiple tanks (more than 5), jets, bombers, troop transports and everything.

Epic game. I think thats what BF3 should've been.....or what BF 2143 (if DICE ever decides to make it) should be. Theres like 100-200+ players at least on each server fighting over the huge map with any vehicle that you can spawn as long as your faction has enough resources


----------



## Krazee

One of the best is the snow map with all the hills and mountains, just storming up there is awesome


----------



## sp4wners

I want to buy AK just for this snow map


----------



## schmotty

What is rubberbanding? I was getting strange lag last night in Firestorm. Everything was smooth until I fire my weapon, at which point the sites would move up about 50px before firing and then recoiling. Even with a bipod this would happen, as if it thought I was aiming higher, but this was only when I fired a weapon and I got no lag otherwise.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> What is rubberbanding? I was getting strange lag last night in Firestorm. Everything was smooth until I fire my weapon, at which point the sites would move up about 50px before firing and then recoiling. Even with a bipod this would happen, as if it thought I was aiming higher, but this was only when I fired a weapon and I got no lag otherwise.


rubberbanding is when you or you see another player jerk around from one spot to another.
Like if you move and suddenly you snap back to where you were 1 second ago.

I dunno; i had something like this happen to me....I'm not sure if its the same issue but mine got fixed the next day....i dunno. Maybe it was a network issue?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Is it just me, or are these 4 maps the best in Bf3? I feel like this is the game we had all been waiting for, its finally arrived.


I'm kinda with you on this one. The maps are huge and it's nice to not get sniped everytime you spawn for a change. Could also be the lack of hackers playing these maps before the official launch that I am enjoying. Guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Stealth Pyros

How many here use Kcuestag's modified FXAA injector? It looks horrible on the new night map (Death Valley). WAY too much blue and the player model's fingers are kind of red.


----------



## gtarmanrob

been absent from this game for months, fired it up all this week and cant stop. but man can it be frustrating and even boring if you're on the losing team, and losing badly every time.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> One of the best is the snow map with all the hills and mountains, just storming up there is awesome


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I want to buy AK just for this snow map


It's awesome. They did ONEHELLUVA job on these maps--birds that get scared and fly off and everything in there. Spraying sprinklers, they put a lot of detail in the new maps. And they are huge.

Lotta lag though. You hit parts that lag pretty bad. I'm sure it's a simple fix, though. They did a great job on these maps.

That being said, lone wolfing or playing with randoms on these maps means one thing usually: a BIG loss. Still fun as hell, though.

Edit: Those ATVs...man those things can go anywhere, do anything.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Is Armored Kill worth it ?

I've always wanted absurdly large maps where everyone was in a vehicle.

Haven't launched the game in months.

I was thinking those maps would just turn into 50 recons hiding while a few people use vehicles.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> Ok so I just got a new 560ti (900Mhz, 384 cuda cores) for my sig rig (1920x1200)
> 
> What should I run BF3 at and should i have vert sync on or off?
> 
> also would more system ram help - 6gb to 12gb?
> 
> and side question, does Win 7 run games like BF3 better than Vista, or is there no difference?
> 
> Thanks!


I would say vert sync off, Probably medium settings will run with best constant fps. You can always disable hbao and turn AA down to minimum for the best savings in gpu resources. 6gb is plenty if you only have the game running and not a lot of background tasks.

Well supposedly Win 7 is pretty close to the same as Vista as far as the internals are concerned, so they would run pretty much the same. People who used Vista extensively usually say it was a fine OS once it got the service packs.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is Armored Kill worth it ?
> I've always wanted absurdly large maps where everyone was in a vehicle.
> Haven't launched the game in months.
> I was thinking those maps would just turn into 50 recons hiding while a few people use vehicles.


Not many recons because they are helpless against tanks and choppers under normal circumstances. I like these maps so far better than any of the others... Caspain border is still up there too though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Is Armored Kill worth it ?
> I've always wanted absurdly large maps where everyone was in a vehicle.
> Haven't launched the game in months.
> I was thinking those maps would just turn into 50 recons hiding while a few people use vehicles.


I played a round of Tank Superiority last night and got so caught up in it I didn't even notice the 5 or 6 recons out of the 64 players. They just throw soflams and run for the hills. What can a recon do against 20+ tanks..?

For 15 bucks, my personal opinion, _totally_ worth it. The new maps are pretty big. BIG big. Dust off your mic and gather the troops because you'll need them; the platoons are rolling deep out there.... I joined a random server last night and there were like 12 100-Colonels on the other team all wearing the same tags and on top of the leader board.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Not many recons because they are helpless against tanks and choppers under normal circumstances. I like these maps so far better than any of the others... Caspain border is still up there too though.


If the maps are that big and people actually use vehicles then Recon's wouldn't have an advantage, so that's good, used to seeing mostly Recons on every map.

Caspian is also my favorite map,

If it's $15 I'm thinking I'll buy the DLC, since something like this is what I wanted and actually expected to be in the game.


----------



## Gib007

How are people finding Armoured Kill?
I'm not as keen as I thought I'd be. My overall thoughts are:

*1.* Maps feel too big, even for 64 players. More often than not, I have no vehicles accessible to me. I thought the maps would have an overkill of vehicles.
*2.* Due to reason 1 above, I tend to have to run to places. I find I spend five minutes or so running somewhere only to get instantly eliminated with a tank round, a passing helicopter's thrashing or more commonly, someone nearby appearing from nowhere and shooting.
*3.* Two jet fighters per side? Only one attack helicopter per side? Really? With these map sizes?
*4.* Given the mainly vehicular nature of the maps, if you're not an Engineer, forget doing much as infantry.

Those are all I can think of right now.


----------



## Sakura Siri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> How are people finding Armoured Kill?
> I'm not as keen as I thought I'd be. My overall thoughts are:
> *1.* Maps feel too big, even for 64 players. More often than not, I have no vehicles accessible to me. I thought the maps would have an overkill of vehicles.
> *2.* Due to reason 1 above, I tend to have to run to places. I find I spend five minutes or so running somewhere only to get instantly eliminated with a tank round, a passing helicopter's thrashing or more commonly, someone nearby appearing from nowhere and shooting.
> *3.* Two jet fighters per side? Only one attack helicopter per side? Really? With these map sizes?
> *4.* Given the mainly vehicular nature of the maps, if you're not an Engineer, forget doing much as infantry.
> Those are all I can think of right now.


I feel the same. If I don't get a vehicle, which I don't most of the time, I am left running to the battle which takes longer than it should. Then when I get to the fight I instantly die from either, tank, chopper or sniper.


----------



## calavera

Was too busy to play for the past 3 months. Is it worth the $50 for the premium?


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sakura Siri*
> 
> I feel the same. If I don't get a vehicle, which I don't most of the time, I am left running to the battle which takes longer than it should. Then when I get to the fight I instantly die from either, tank, chopper or sniper.


Have you tried the new Tank Superiority game? Tons of tanks constantly spawning, One control point/flag. I am not much of a tank/helicopter/jet pilot at all and was a little worried about Armored Kill for me, but this new mode I find really fun.

I do agree that conquest isn't quite as fun, but there has been more infantry than I thought there would be. And yes, 80% engineers or so.


----------



## OverClocker55

AK seems so boring on consoles. 32 for the 'biggest' map in bf3? Really ... LOL EA


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> AK seems so boring on consoles. 32 for the 'biggest' map in bf3? Really ... LOL EA


I'm going to take an educated guess that it's because consoles are using 6/7 year old hardware and DICE wanted the game to have a certain average framerate with certain detail settings and 64 players would hinder that.

So no, it's not "lol EA",

It's "lol 7 year old hardware"


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I played a round of Tank Superiority last night and got so caught up in it I didn't even notice the 5 or 6 recons out of the 64 players. They just throw soflams and run for the hills. What can a recon do against 20+ tanks..?
> For 15 bucks, my personal opinion, _totally_ worth it. The new maps are pretty big. BIG big. Dust off your mic and gather the troops because you'll need them; the platoons are rolling deep out there.... I joined a random server last night and there were like 12 100-Colonels on the other team all wearing the same tags and on top of the leader board.


Yep, DTF had 8 people playing together for a while last night


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Have you tried the new Tank Superiority game? Tons of tanks constantly spawning, One control point/flag. I am not much of a tank/helicopter/jet pilot at all and was a little worried about Armored Kill for me, but this new mode I find really fun.
> I do agree that conquest isn't quite as fun, but there has been more infantry than I thought there would be. And yes, 80% engineers or so.


I've tried Tank Superiority but it seems to me that it makes the problem worse. You can't spawn anywhere but your team's starting deployment and so if you're left without a vehicle (happens often!), you simply have to walk half-way across the map to see some action.


----------



## schmotty

Play recon and set a beacon up.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yep, DTF had 8 people playing together for a while last night


Mmmm, by the time I got on nobody was really on...missed it









Got to play with a DICE dev earlier, though: RollieThePollie. I was trying to get his tags on Death Valley but, I only came across him once and he blew me off the map with a tank killer--I was on foot.







Everyone asked him to look into the lag spikes.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Was too busy to play for the past 3 months. Is it worth the $50 for the premium?


There's gotta be a cheaper way to get premium. Brand new people can get everything for $60...


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


I swear that's not your gameplay. I saw that posted by LvLCap, matimio, or someone like that.


----------



## ryder

edit.


----------



## wreckless

Is it normal for my new card in my sig rig to be at 90C while playing BF3 1920x1200 - High settings ?


----------



## superbalde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> There's gotta be a cheaper way to get premium. Brand new people can get everything for $60...


Over the weekend it was $37.50 for PREMIUM only. YOu can try the code to see if it still works.

Green Man Gaming has Battlefield 3 Premium (PC Digital Download) for $50 - 25% off voucher code GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G = $37.50. Thanks biffrollerskate

Note, requires Battlefield 3 to play

Includes the following expansion packs

Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand
Battlefield 3: Close Quarters
Battlefield 3: Armored Kill
Battlefield 3: Aftermath
Battlefield 3: End Game


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superbalde*
> 
> Over the weekend it was $37.50 for PREMIUM only. YOu can try the code to see if it still works.
> Green Man Gaming has Battlefield 3 Premium (PC Digital Download) for $50 - 25% off voucher code GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G = $37.50. Thanks biffrollerskate
> Note, requires Battlefield 3 to play
> Includes the following expansion packs
> Battlefield 3: Back to Karkand
> Battlefield 3: Close Quarters
> Battlefield 3: Armored Kill
> Battlefield 3: Aftermath
> Battlefield 3: End Game


Thanks bro, I didn't know that code was still working.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear that's not your gameplay. I saw that posted by LvLCap, matimio, or someone like that.
Click to expand...

its not mine lol. i stole it <3


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Mmmm, by the time I got on nobody was really on...missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to play with a DICE dev earlier, though: RollieThePollie. I was trying to get his tags on Death Valley but, I only came across him once and he blew me off the map with a tank killer--I was on foot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone asked him to look into the lag spikes.


Get on tonight!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Get on tonight!


I sent you a friend request. Seems I lost about 10 of my friends for some reason. I hadn't even noticed until I got a request from NATE today. Weird. I'll be on again tomorrow. my new mouse should be here by then...this one has had it--the left click is 50/50 now, it's worn the hell out. But my tracking says my mouse'll be here tomorrow so it's all good. Add me again and we'll post on the platoon wall to get something going this weekend.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I sent you a friend request. Seems I lost about 10 of my friends for some reason. I hadn't even noticed until I got a request from NATE today. Weird. I'll be on again tomorrow. my new mouse should be here by then...this one has had it--the left click is 50/50 now, it's worn the hell out. But my tracking says my mouse'll be here tomorrow so it's all good. Add me again and we'll post on the platoon wall to get something going this weekend.


What mouse you gettin', bro?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I sent you a friend request. Seems I lost about 10 of my friends for some reason. I hadn't even noticed until I got a request from NATE today. Weird. I'll be on again tomorrow. my new mouse should be here by then...this one has had it--the left click is 50/50 now, it's worn the hell out. But my tracking says my mouse'll be here tomorrow so it's all good. Add me again and we'll post on the platoon wall to get something going this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What mouse you gettin', bro?
Click to expand...

I just got a rat 7


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I just got a rat 7


RAT 7 is the best mouse for FPS that i have used


----------



## Krazee

DTF played really well last night. I need to get soflam, that is my objective today. Once I get that I can hop on the AK


----------



## Nocturin

I'm representing a Lenvo OEM Lazer mouse, oh yea I'm in the monies!










Crash: cya then. I've gotta get up to par again, playing in windowed w no/aa makes it more difficult but I get around 30-45 fps on super low - when playing windows 1024x768, just enough to play









@Overclockin ~ got a spare GPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> DTF played really well last night. I need to get soflam, that is my objective today. Once I get that I can hop on the AK


Cya tonight!

I've been teaching myself how to fly helis because of AK


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What mouse you gettin', bro?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I just got a rat 7


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> RAT 7 is the best mouse for FPS that i have used


G400 on sale @ amazon for $30. Put you guys probably like laser. I am still an optical mouse fan. I just can't get the feel of the newer mice.


----------



## Krazee

I may start to fly a bit more with jets. I am better at that then heli.

Anyone play with trackball?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I may start to fly a bit more with jets. I am better at that then heli.
> Anyone play with trackball?


I haven't used a trackball since..... 1996?

I was decent at flying jets before, but I only use the keyboard and I've lost my touch


----------



## Krazee

I love my trackball, I never run out of mouse space


----------



## Nocturin

If I had one of those around I would try it out - it's been ages since I've used that dinosaur though!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> What mouse you gettin', bro?


CM Storm Xornet. 28 bucks + FS from the EGG. I just need something with thumb buttons. The EGG had that Logitech _MW3_ G9x on sale for a while for only like 45 dollars I think it was--way cheaper than the plain G9x, couldn't bring myself to buy it though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I just got a rat 7


I had a RAT 3 but, it wasn't very good. It was decent for my needs but, it would stutter sometimes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> DTF played really well last night. I need to get soflam, that is my objective today. Once I get that I can hop on the AK


If we get on I'll help you get your soflam. I don't even remember what the unlock for that is..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'm representing a Lenvo OEM Lazer mouse, oh yea I'm in the monies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crash: cya then. I've gotta get up to par again, playing in windowed w no/aa makes it more difficult but I get around 30-45 fps on super low - when playing windows 1024x768, just enough to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Overclockin ~ got a spare GPU?
> Cya tonight!
> I've been teaching myself how to fly helis because of AK


You haven't gotten anything done with your rig yet, bro? What's the latest with that..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> G400 on sale @ amazon for $30. Put you guys probably like laser. I am still an optical mouse fan. I just can't get the feel of the newer mice.


I use whatever really. Can't get into too high dpi. As long as it doesn't choke with rapid swipes it's all good.

See you guys on the Battlefield.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> CM Storm Xornet. 28 bucks + FS from the EGG. I just need something with thumb buttons. The EGG had that Logitech _MW3_ G9x on sale for a while for only like 45 dollars I think it was--way cheaper than the plain G9x, couldn't bring myself to buy it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a RAT 3 but, it wasn't very good. It was decent for my needs but, it would stutter sometimes.
> If we get on I'll help you get your soflam. I don't even remember what the unlock for that is..?
> You haven't gotten anything done with your rig yet, bro? What's the latest with that..?
> I use whatever really. Can't get into too high dpi. As long as it doesn't choke with rapid swipes it's all good.
> See you guys on the Battlefield.


NO news yet.









Just emailed them again.

I just want a refund so i can get a better GPU.

I should be able to get a 7950 to complement my new 965 until I can get another intel proc, and I'll be set for the next generation or two









that is IF they find the antec was responsible. I wish i went corsair, I'm absolutely tired of being at the mercy of a corporation that i do not work for.


----------



## Krazee

For SOFLAM I need to get 9k in recon score, should be easy playing some TD and snipe


----------



## Techboy10

So this happened yesterday: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clUEiFheLbg


----------



## sp4wners

To unclock L96 I need to have 50 spot assists, 5 knife kills and 50 headshots. About headshots... Do I have to do them in one match or what? o/O


----------



## schmotty

No, you just need to do the previous assignment. Spots should be easy. Use the M98B or M40A5 for headshots because you for sure will kill them in one shot.


----------



## sp4wners

So I don't have to kill 50 peoples only with headshots in one match but I can do it in few different games?


----------



## schmotty

Yes, just 50 headshots. I don't think you even have to play as recon either. It has been a while since I did that assignment though. But I know I didn't ever get 50 headshots in a round.


----------



## Andr3az

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> To unclock L96 I need to have 50 spot assists, 5 knife kills and 50 headshots. About headshots... Do I have to do them in one match or what? o/O


Just in general. They save the progress made to assignments at the end of the round.


----------



## sp4wners

Ok thanks for help


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> NO news yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just emailed them again.
> I just want a refund so i can get a better GPU.
> I should be able to get a 7950 to complement my new 965 unti
> I can get another intel proc, and I'll be set for the next generation or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is IF they find the antec was responsible. I wish i went corsair, I'm absolutely tired of being at the mercy of a corporation that i do not work for.


Damn, that really sucks, bro. Sure hate it's been such h a hassle for you. Get a giant tower cooler and avoid the hassle.

Hope it gets settled sometime soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> For SOFLAM I need to get 9k in recon score, should be easy playing some TD and snipe


Go on Metro and put T-UGZ down in a corner by the contested points then throw nades and spray a P-90. 1 good round should do it.

@sp4wners go on Caspian and ride a mav to spot all match or land 1 heart the stairs in Metro. You'll get 50 spots quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> To unclock L96 I need to have 50 spot assists, 5 knife kills and 50 headshots. About headshots... Do I have to do them in one match or what? o/O


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Go on Metro and put T-UGZ down in a corner by the contested points then throw nades and spray a P-90. 1 good round should do it.


I like it


----------



## Nocturin

I'm thinking about getting one of these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608020&Tpk=noctua%20c-14

or this one it's like 300g lighter w/ fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608019

It will suit a modest OC, and cool the mobo components at the time without being 2lb brick of a cooler







.

wamt a lower profile because eventully i'll move to a fractal midi mATX case (got one for a friend last week and built his computer - im in love!)

edit: just looked at some reviews and i'll go with the nh-c12p se14. around 7-10c warmer than te D14 on a 920 will be just time for me with less stress on the mobo. c14 has lower idle temps, but load temps are within 3-4c of the c12p.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> Is it normal for my new card in my sig rig to be at 90C while playing BF3 1920x1200 - High settings ?


That's to hot for a 560, unless you're room is really hot also. Check the fan speed while playing, if you use some software like MSI Afterburner you can setup a custom fan profile to increase fanspeed based on temperature, or just set it to max you are willing to stand.

Even an old reference blower style fan you shouldn't be going above 80 at full load, unless you have massive OC or something.

Idk about this AK mode, maybe I'm just kinda bored of BF3 altogether or maybe I just need to squad up with some ppl to make it really worthwhile. Seems like most people will grab a tank and just rush straight into a fight, no matter the odds, and get it destroyed. The few people who sit back a bit reap the kills. The Tank superiority has a lot of room for tactics and ninja's. I started out in a tank repairing for my friend, until it got destroyed, but I lived. I then took out 1 or 2 tanks with rpg, and then snuck around and got another with repair torch. At the very end of the game, I repair tooled another but we danced around outside it for a bit until I killed him and stole it, but then the game ended lol. If you get over behind enemy lines on foot, people won't even expect someone on foot. You could potentially get tons of c4 kills just sneaking around like that


----------



## ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's to hot for a 560, unless you're room is really hot also. Check the fan speed while playing, if you use some software like MSI Afterburner you can setup a custom fan profile to increase fanspeed based on temperature, or just set it to max you are willing to stand.


thats what i figured. could it have anything to do with the fact im using Vista as my OS?

i use evga precision x and Fan speed is set at 'Auto' and at 30%. thats default, should i change it?

when i open up 'Task manager' while playing BF3 im using 4.37GB of RAM if that means anything.

i def need to get these tempos down. maybe a top case fan would help?


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I may start to fly a bit more with jets. I am better at that then heli.
> Anyone play with trackball?


Unless you have a Microsoft Trackball Optical from 10years ago or $350+ to get one now there aren't any trackballs that are worth using imo. Logitec's offerrings are no good for FPS games because of the low DPI.
I switched to a RAT 9, excellent mouse. It has it's issues but nothing I can't deal with. The sniper button makes it all worth it.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Unless you have a Microsoft Trackball Optical from 10years ago or $350+ to get one now there aren't any trackballs that are worth using imo. Logitec's offerrings are no good for FPS games because of the low DPI.
> I switched to a RAT 9, excellent mouse. It has it's issues but nothing I can't deal with. The sniper button makes it all worth it.


I have been playing FPS using trackball for over 10 years now. I currently use the: Logitech Wireless Trackball M570. I works great. I have not had any issues. The additional two buttons on the left help to knife and throw nades


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I have been playing FPS using trackball for over 10 years now. I currently use the: Logitech Wireless Trackball M570. I works great. I have not had any issues. The additional two buttons on the left help to knife and throw nades


I just retired my m570 hehe, it was no good for inside vehicles. With my RAT 9 I can adjust DPI on the fly depending on if Im flying, driving sniping or running and gunning. I was a good mouse but towards the end the optical tracking was skipping and or getting stuck. Trust me though if you ever have a chance get the microsoft one I linked it was and is the pinnicle of thumbroll trackballs.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's to hot for a 560, unless you're room is really hot also. Check the fan speed while playing, if you use some software like MSI Afterburner you can setup a custom fan profile to increase fanspeed based on temperature, or just set it to max you are willing to stand.
> Even an old reference blower style fan you shouldn't be going above 80 at full load, unless you have massive OC or something.
> Idk about this AK mode, maybe I'm just kinda bored of BF3 altogether or maybe I just need to squad up with some ppl to make it really worthwhile. Seems like most people will grab a tank and just rush straight into a fight, no matter the odds, and get it destroyed. The few people who sit back a bit reap the kills. The Tank superiority has a lot of room for tactics and ninja's. I started out in a tank repairing for my friend, until it got destroyed, but I lived. I then took out 1 or 2 tanks with rpg, and then snuck around and got another with repair torch. At the very end of the game, I repair tooled another but we danced around outside it for a bit until I killed him and stole it, but then the game ended lol. If you get over behind enemy lines on foot, people won't even expect someone on foot. You could potentially get tons of c4 kills just sneaking around like that


Get on scutzi's TS server!

And about the fan control, an anedote for wreckless:

the 3870x2 I'm using was sitting @ 70c or so all the time. I downloaded MSI afterburner, set the fan speed to 60% (was at like 10% before) and temps dropped to 45-50c.

The 560 TFII design should be getting you 50-60c max, you might need to work on your airflow or reseat the cooler if you've ever taken it off


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> @sp4wners go on Caspian and ride a mav to spot all match or land 1 heart the stairs in Metro. You'll get 50 spots quick.


Actually I'm doing that on Metro, but I didn't saw any progress on unlocking L96, only on QBU-88 :/

Ok I have QBU-88 now it's time to get L96 xD


----------



## Gib007

WHAT? People use TrackBalls?? For FPS gaming???
Wow, now I've heard it all!


----------



## sp4wners

Are they even for sell yet?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> WHAT? People use TrackBalls?? For FPS gaming???
> Wow, now I've heard it all!


Hell yeah!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That's to hot for a 560, unless you're room is really hot also. Check the fan speed while playing, if you use some software like MSI Afterburner you can setup a custom fan profile to increase fanspeed based on temperature, or just set it to max you are willing to stand.
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i figured. could it have anything to do with the fact im using Vista as my OS?
> 
> i use evga precision x and Fan speed is set at 'Auto' and at 30%. thats default, should i change it?
> 
> when i open up 'Task manager' while playing BF3 im using 4.37GB of RAM if that means anything.
> 
> i def need to get these tempos down. maybe a top case fan would help?
Click to expand...

It wouldn't have anything to do with Vista, really the only reason it should ever get that hot would be if your ambient room temperatures were really hot, like uncomfortably so.. Definitely bump the fan speed up as high as you can stand it. Some of those aftermarket ones are very quiet even at 100% fan speed and will keep it nice and cool. So just set it from Auto to manual, adjust the speed up to say 60% and see if it is to loud for your liking, if not, bump it up again to 80 or 100% and see if it is to loud then. Just set it as high as you can stand to hear it.

There is also another way to do it with Afterburner, not sure how to do it with Precision X, even though they are the same software with different skins. Basically you can set up a fanspeed curve and when it hits x amount of degrees, it will turn the fan up to y amount of fanspeed. So at say 50C it will set fanspeed to 60%, and it will increase fanspeed if temperature increases. I'm sure Precision can do it, just look around in the settings


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I just got a rat 7


Lol. Trying to get rid of mine. Just cant find any proper sized ones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> CM Storm Xornet. 28 bucks + FS from the EGG. I just need something with thumb buttons. The EGG had that Logitech _MW3_ G9x on sale for a while for only like 45 dollars I think it was--way cheaper than the plain G9x, couldn't bring myself to buy it though


Nice.


----------



## Gib007

On the topic of mice, I bought a Corsair Vengeance M90. It's very MMO-ish and I was playing SWTOR at the time, but I find it really, really good in FPS games. That is once you get used to the software's counter-intuitive interface. I map reload, knife, throw grenade and firing mode to four of my side buttons. I can map more things but I'm not quite sure what else is useful. I don't quite want to map "Enter/Exit Vehicle" since it may end up in me accidently leaving a tank in the middle of a fire-fight, knowing me...


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Lol. Trying to get rid of mine. Just cant find any proper sized ones.
> Nice.


I'll pay for shipping







.

I love Saitek products. I had an old Joystick that was awesome when I played Hardw[a]r


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I'll pay for shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I love Saitek products. I had an old Joystick that was awesome when I played Hardw[a]r


Find me a new one and I'd be happy to swap. www.overclock.net/t/1304214/need-a-really-large-mouse-still-looking/


----------



## NoGuru

I wanna try the BMW mouse.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I wanna try the BMW mouse.


http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/03/bmw-thermaltake-level-10-m/

the thermaltake versions look a lot better and rather long







.

comes out in august 27.

yup check your mouse thread


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> On the topic of mice, I bought a Corsair Vengeance M90. It's very MMO-ish and I was playing SWTOR at the time, but I find it really, really good in FPS games. That is once you get used to the software's counter-intuitive interface. I map reload, knife, throw grenade and firing mode to four of my side buttons. I can map more things but I'm not quite sure what else is useful. I don't quite want to map "Enter/Exit Vehicle" since it may end up in me accidently leaving a tank in the middle of a fire-fight, knowing me...


i've done idiotic things with just the default "e" binding on the keyboard already.....I would never trust myself with a "enter/exit" binding on my mouse keys.

example story.
-Flying in a helicopter having a boss round and I accidentally click somehow and fall outta my chopper








-Flying in a jet and doing the same thing

meh


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I wanna try the BMW mouse.


rofl!

http://mmouse.ttesports.com/


----------



## vinton13

I think I've made a lot of people hate me in this game. :\
It's my fault though. I wonder how I can let them know I come in peace.

*just thought I should share this because it sorts of bothers me*


----------



## raptorxrx

^lol, what did you do?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> i've done idiotic things with just the default "e" binding on the keyboard already.....I would never trust myself with a "enter/exit" binding on my mouse keys.
> example story.
> -Flying in a helicopter having a boss round and I accidentally click somehow and fall outta my chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Flying in a jet and doing the same thing
> meh


Happens to me as well, sad thing is it happens quite often, like at least once a day.


----------



## vinton13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> ^lol, what did you do?


Well, teammate in a tank shot me (I was in a tank destroyer). I usually don't react to those things but I got pissed so I kinda blew him up along with 2 other people in the tank.

On top of that a guy was raging and asked if cheating is allowed, so I told him to try it and find out. Everyone jumped on me. I kinda feel bad. I thought he was being sarcastic. I'd apologize to them, but I can't send messages on Battlelog.

All this is on my favorite server btw.


----------



## raptorxrx

I wouldn't worry about it, I bet most of the people weren't regulars anyways.


----------



## vinton13

Still, I don't like creating bad blood because of my immature actions.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> Still, I don't like creating bad blood because of my immature actions.


Hey, you.










In other news,

I can't stop eating *orange Tic Tacs* as if they're candy.


----------



## vinton13

I'm bad and I should feel bad.
I should change my name on Origin (which is currently vinton12, add me if you like







) and never utter a word again in Bf3.

*being overly dramatic*


----------



## Maxxa

I've started using my PS3 controller and it's awesome... for flying. Flying with a keyboard is very awkward and if you find yourself having trouble try a controller. Now if only I could find something to help me with my aim and reaction times...which leads me into my mini rant.
I am convinced that there is a large percentage of people, 30% or more that at least use a "spot" hack because I am not a terrible player and these people seem to know where I am all the time even when I'm behind solid walls and seem to get thier bullets right where they want them everytime with jumpy automatic weapons. The amount of people I see getting banned everynight for aimbots is staggering... in this game cheating is rampant still.


----------



## TheHarvman313

I still use keyboard and mouse. I tend to play team DM in Close Quarters. I love using the Saiga 12k. I haven't found too many people cheating and I usually don't have a problem with people not missing me with their first shots. You have to move more side to side. Just be hard to hit and don't go sprinting around corners!!!


----------



## nezff

I find it so funny that the guys that think they are good, seem to call other people cheaters when getting owned. The people you have seen banned for aimbot are the people the server stream has banned in the past. This is a list of names that pop up. I can assure you, that people arent cheating as much as you think.

I run a server and take PB screenshots of players that seem a little too good, but have never caught a cheater. You need to learn the ins and outs of the game. Certain guns do certain things better. Learn them before calling someone a cheater.


----------



## Krazee

Got my SOFLAM, yeah buddy


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I find it so funny that the guys that think they are good, seem to call other people cheaters when getting owned. The people you have seen banned for aimbot are the people the server stream has banned in the past. This is a list of names that pop up. I can assure you, that people arent cheating as much as you think.
> I run a server and take PB screenshots of players that seem a little too good, but have never caught a cheater. You need to learn the ins and outs of the game. Certain guns do certain things better. Learn them before calling someone a cheater.


Yeah because running a server makes you an expert on hackers? You assume everyone is ligit and play to a tune of 3 k/d all the time? I don't, those games happen but not consistantly. I saw a guy go 54-0 lastnight in a tank... the biggest moving target in the game and you are telling me that not one person could get a javlin/rpg in the whole match? I don't buy that stuff sorry. Every time I tried to line him up with an RPG I was shot by the same guy manning the gun. Yes people can be good at this game, but not that good and not everytime. The cheating in this game bugs me but even worse is the denial. It's also my opinion so there is no need to dispute it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I still use keyboard and mouse. I tend to play team DM in Close Quarters. I love using the Saiga 12k. I haven't found too many people cheating and I usually don't have a problem with people not missing me with their first shots. You have to move more side to side. Just be hard to hit and don't go sprinting around corners!!!


If you read my post a bit more carefully you'll see I only use a controller for flying.
I ran into a guy just last night (same game described above) in the bushes I shot him the back with a full clip and then slashed him 2 times with my knife and then he turned around and shoots me...I call the guy out in [All] and not a single person in a 64 person game says a damn thing... Everyone is so afraid to call people out because the cheating is becoming more common that hackers keep their mouths shut or claim that everyone else is just crying 'cause they are soooo good at the game. I've played BF2 since it came out and BF:BC2 in between and trust me I know how to strafe, dolphin dive and hop but all of that isn't going to do a thing if they know where you are all the time.


----------



## Swolern

^ I have been playing @ 4 hrs/day lately and I haven't seen any possible cheaters. I know they are out there. And if I see them I would just leave the server and join up in another room. People need to man up in BF3, the cheaters out there are nothing but pu$$ies!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Yeah because running a server makes you an expert on hackers? You assume everyone is ligit and play to a tune of 3 k/d all the time? I don't, those games happen but not consistantly. I saw a guy go 54-0 lastnight in a tank... the biggest moving target in the game and you are telling me that not one person could get a javlin/rpg in the whole match? I don't buy that stuff sorry. Every time I tried to line him up with an RPG I was shot by the same guy manning the gun. Yes people can be good at this game, but not that good and not everytime. The cheating in this game bugs me but even worse is the denial. It's also my opinion so there is no need to dispute it.
> If you read my post a bit more carefully you'll see I only use a controller for flying.
> I ran into a guy just last night (same game described above) in the bushes I shot him the back with a full clip and then slashed him 2 times with my knife and then he turned around and shoots me...I call the guy out in [All] and not a single person in a 64 person game says a damn thing... Everyone is so afraid to call people out because the cheating is becoming more common that hackers keep their mouths shut or claim that everyone else is just crying 'cause they are soooo good at the game. I've played BF2 since it came out and BF:BC2 in between and trust me I know how to strafe, dolphin dive and hop but all of that isn't going to do a thing if they know where you are all the time.


Ive gone 24-0 in a lav plenty plenty of times. That is what squads are for. I have a guy repairing me and shooting C4 guys etc.. If we get to banged up, then we swap vehicles. Every match I play, my KDR is in the positive. Thats just because I have played the bf franchise since it was born.

I have gotten better over time at bf3 also. I know the hiding spots, the weak spots on vehicles etc..

No need to get rude either. I simply stated I have a server and can SEE what the other players see. If there is a guy on my server going 54-0 like you said, I would take a screenshot, then look at it. If no bots, cheats etc.. are present, then hes not a cheater.

Its not the cheaters in the game that bug me the most, its all the new guys just starting out accusing everyone of cheating.

edit: I have seen cheaters, but maybe a handful. How did I know, because when you shoot someone across the map with a machine gun and your kills are continuing to climb at a astounding rate, then yes


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Yeah because running a server makes you an expert on hackers? You assume everyone is ligit and play to a tune of 3 k/d all the time? I don't, those games happen but not consistantly. I saw a guy go 54-0 lastnight in a tank... the biggest moving target in the game and you are telling me that not one person could get a javlin/rpg in the whole match? I don't buy that stuff sorry. Every time I tried to line him up with an RPG I was shot by the same guy manning the gun. Yes people can be good at this game, but not that good and not everytime. The cheating in this game bugs me but even worse is the denial. It's also my opinion so there is no need to dispute it.
> If you read my post a bit more carefully you'll see I only use a controller for flying.
> I ran into a guy just last night (same game described above) in the bushes I shot him the back with a full clip and then slashed him 2 times with my knife and then he turned around and shoots me...I call the guy out in [All] and not a single person in a 64 person game says a damn thing... Everyone is so afraid to call people out because the cheating is becoming more common that hackers keep their mouths shut or claim that everyone else is just crying 'cause they are soooo good at the game. I've played BF2 since it came out and BF:BC2 in between and trust me I know how to strafe, dolphin dive and hop but all of that isn't going to do a thing if they know where you are all the time.


Yes occasionally you will run into a hacker, I rarely do though, unless they are doing it "smart" so they don't seem like they are hacking, but if they are doing that they aren't really a problem.
Putting a full clip into someone without them dieing can be explained by lag, ping, bad hit detection, etc. Maybe that particular guy was a hacker, maybe he wasn't, I don't know because I wasn't there. But I can assure you, you aren't running into hackers that often unless you consistently pick really bad servers somehow, but I don't think that's even possible.

Also, it's not an opinion, it's either a fact that it's true or a fact that it's not true. That's like saying it's my opinion that the color of this text is white...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Too bad peolle.toggle their cheats off n back on. Too bad aa says their cheats do not show up on pb ss. It is totally undetectable unleas you are running the cheat also and watch/look for.the cheaters staying at 100% aim. Too bad the cheaters know how to hide the fact they are cheating.
The problem is as he stated. People deny people cheat. There are a lot more people than you think are.
Ive been playing fps since doom. Ive been playing multiplayer shooters since the origina ut. Good cheaters can hind their spot hack. Good cheaters can hide their no recoil hack. Good cheaters can hide everything but an aimbot except the aimbots that put 1 hit in the chest and then jump to the head. Its the fact that they dont miss except for the first bullet which is also an option in a lot of hacks.
Cheaters cheat. Its a fact. Every game has them. Thats a fact also. Not all are so damned obvious. Unfortunately thats also a fact.


----------



## nezff

What you might also fail to realize, that people that download cheats, hacks whatever you want to call them, the files are on their pc. when the game is running, the files are there which PB checks for. Dont get me wrong, there are cheaters out there, BUT you can think that everyone that kills you in a wild or crazy way is cheating.

headshots are not totally unachievable.


----------



## Krazee

When sniping I am for the head, easier to kill someone than two or three chest shots. When DTF plays, we always get positive KDR but its all about the fun.


----------



## kriss super boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> When sniping I am for the head, easier to kill someone than two or three chest shots. When DTF plays, we always get positive KDR but its all about the fun.


aye that be true,says i ,king of all jacks.however on a more serious note,most bolt action usually take 2 or even 1 upper body shot to down someone,how ever i suppose the m98b offers 1 shot kills.i have generally found it hard to aim for the head,especially with the bullet drop nd adjusting for a moving target,the target enters into a frenzy upon being shot anyway.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> What you might also fail to realize, that people that download cheats, hacks whatever you want to call them, the files are on their pc. when the game is running, the files are there which PB checks for. Dont get me wrong, there are cheaters out there, BUT you can think that everyone that kills you in a wild or crazy way is cheating.
> headshots are not totally unachievable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> What you might also fail to realize, that people that download cheats, hacks whatever you want to call them, the files are on their pc. when the game is running, the files are there which PB checks for. Dont get me wrong, there are cheaters out there, BUT you can think that everyone that kills you in a wild or crazy way is cheating.
> headshots are not totally unachievable.


The hack from aa(artificial aiming) runs in a java applet. There is no file to be seen by pb. It is UNDETECTABLE. Its a very cheap monthly subscriptions. Plus.its updated more often than the games and punkbuster which is worthless. Owning and running a server you should learn/know these things


----------



## sp4wners

Today I was playing on Wake Island and one was banned for using some hacks, and the other was kicked for using aimbot. This happen in about 2-3 minutes.

EDIT: If i'll use FXAA graphics enhancer can I recieve a ban?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Today I was playing on Wake Island and one was banned for using some hacks, and the other was kicked for using aimbot. This happen in about 2-3 minutes.
> EDIT: If i'll use FXAA graphics enhancer can I recieve a ban?


no FXAA will not affect your playing multiplayer, I have been using it for months with no problems. That sounds like you pissed off some admins and they kicked/banned you because they thought you were hacking because how else could you pwn them since they are l33t

my question is why in the heck were you playing wake island with the new maps out?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I've started using my PS3 controller and it's awesome... for flying. Flying with a keyboard is very awkward and if you find yourself having trouble try a controller. Now if only I could find something to help me with my aim and reaction times...which leads me into my mini rant.
> I am convinced that there is a large percentage of people, 30% or more that at least use a "spot" hack because I am not a terrible player and these people seem to know where I am all the time even when I'm behind solid walls and seem to get thier bullets right where they want them everytime with jumpy automatic weapons. The amount of people I see getting banned everynight for aimbots is staggering... in this game cheating is rampant still.


Normal mode, all spotting is pretty much hacking, the 3d spotting means you can be behind anything and you will still show up for 10 or 15 seconds, huge orange dorito over your head. There are plenty of cheaters though, just most of them play it smartly and don't expose themselves to much. Then again, some people are just good, they can hit you with that assault rifle at 200m. A lot of the shifty kills/deaths on this game come form lag and bad hit detection, which makes it even harder to tell if someone is hacking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Today I was playing on Wake Island and one was banned for using some hacks, and the other was kicked for using aimbot. This happen in about 2-3 minutes.
> 
> EDIT: If i'll use FXAA graphics enhancer can I recieve a ban?


So far FXAA has been fine to use, even DICE dev said it was fine.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> no FXAA will not affect your playing multiplayer, I have been using it for months with no problems. That sounds like you pissed off some admins and they kicked/banned you because they thought you were hacking because how else could you pwn them since they are l33t
> my question is why in the heck were you playing wake island with the new maps out?


Eeeerrr... I pissed off admins?  And why I should play new maps? I don't have premium and I don't want to. It's not worth the money in Poland. Also WI is my favourite map. And I never got kicked or banned. FXAA is a third party software, so someone can give me a ban for using it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

If your game crashes because of unstable OC, what error would Battlelog give, or would it give any?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Actually I'm doing that on Metro, but I didn't saw any progress on unlocking L96, only on QBU-88 :/
> Ok I have QBU-88 now it's time to get L96 xD


Hmm, I played the Metro map, RU side, and placed a T-UGZ down behind that coke machine or whatever it is by the front escalators (in the corner) and I got spot assists so fast the feed could barely keep up.

Been so long though....

On a side note: My friggin mouse still hasn't gotten here.... *sigh* it's stuck in limbo in Victoria, TX for some reason. Actually went out and bought a generic Microsoft mouse last night just to stay active. Gotta admit: I'm loving the new maps. DICE did a great job on 'em. At least I think so.


----------



## mtbiker033

been out of town all week, downloading AK now!


----------



## djriful

The heck... I logged into Origin but stuck in Offline mode. It kept saying unable to connect...

It was my new ESET port filtering..


----------



## xxkedzxx

Armored Kill has renewed my love for BF3. However, GW2 balances that out. That's my new addiction.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## sp4wners

I've played GW2 about 30 minutes, after that I sold it to my friend  I don't know but I never liked GW.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I've played GW2 about 30 minutes, after that I sold it to my friend  I don't know but I never liked GW.


It's fairly boring at first but it picks up a bit around level15 or so.


----------



## Gib007

I've tried to like Armoured Kill since its release. It just isn't happening. I find myself too alone with too much of a distance to cover all the time. Back to standard BF3 or CQ!


----------



## Smo

Can this be played without Origin yet?


----------



## B!0HaZard

So... I tried Armored Kill today. I also caught myself imagining what it would be like to bash my keyboard through my monitor.

Anyone from EU I can play with some time? I need 3 mid-high skilled players to fill a squad.


----------



## Skiivari

You can add me, aurinko_arska
I play regularly, and AK is much MUCH better with people you can communicate with. If you play it alone it makes you put keyboards in the wrong places


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> Can this be played without Origin yet?


Origin is great bro.


----------



## Smo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Origin is great bro.


It's so awesome I want to play without it.

So can you play without it?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I've tried to like Armoured Kill since its release. It just isn't happening. I find myself too alone with too much of a distance to cover all the time. Back to standard BF3 or CQ!


Lol I feel the same way about It, almost like the maps need even more than 64players, more vehicles, or its just tooo big haha. It has made me wanna play as a sniper but think that wouldn't be so interesting for me.

Only played on 2 maps though. Need to get some game time this weekend to see if I keep playing it.


----------



## _REAPER_

Just got a few new toys.. I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just got a few new toys.. I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


Not gonna happen at ultra. Dips to <100 at ultra, that's for sure.


----------



## sp4wners

So AK is not that awesome for infantry playing? :/


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Not gonna happen at ultra. Dips to <100 at ultra, that's for sure.


I am going to have to get another one then


----------



## sp4wners

Don't get another one. You can always send it to me


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just got a few new toys.. I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


Nice dude!! But don't get the third until you try it, average will be about 120-130+fps depending on how much you die. The spawn menu messes with averages a bit.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smo*
> 
> It's so awesome I want to play without it.
> So can you play without it?


no. its ea's version of steam. except more shtty. it may get better in time but, whatever.


----------



## sp4wners

LOL Knife kills don't count if I kill someone from ahead :/ I've killed about 6 peoples with my knife when I was ahead of them and it didn't count to get L96. Pffff.... This game sucks...


----------



## l337sft

Upvote me, maybe i can have my game back.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/zxw8b/ea_took_my_copy_of_bf3_away_and_will_not_give_me/


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Battlelog is not letting me log in.... Anyone else have the same prob?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Battlelog is not letting me log in.... Anyone else have the same prob?


No issues here, also our server is full with 64/64 as usual, so doesn't look like it's a Battlelog problem.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Not gonna happen at ultra. Dips to <100 at ultra, that's for sure.


I don't see how two wouldn't be able to handle that, considering my 570 runs at 70 and rarely dips to 60 on most maps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> *I don't see how two wouldn't be able to handle that*, considering my 570 runs at 70 and rarely dips to 60 on most maps.


Because of ignorance or lack of comprehension. That's some miracle 570 you have there.


----------



## grunion

Why can't I find AK on Origin, do I have to buy premium to get AK?


----------



## zinfinion

Premium is in the 2 week early access for AK right now. Tuesday after next it will be available for purchase separately.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Premium is in the 2 week early access for AK right now. Tuesday after next it will be available for purchase separately.


So I have to pay 59$ to get AK right now?
This makes me livid!!!!


----------



## zinfinion

$50 for Battlefield Premium if you already have Battlefield 3, or $60 for Battlefield Premium *Edition* (note the difference) if you need the base game as well.

Use this at Green Man Gaming: 25% off Digital Downloads with Voucher Code: *GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G*
Offer ends Monday 17th September 2012 at 11:00 UTC so make sure you decide in a hurry.

I found it was much more palatable at $37.50, and I've already played at least 37.5 hours so I have my dollars to playtime ratio already.


----------



## grunion

I don't need the base game, already have Vanilla and B2K, all I want is AK.


----------



## Maou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So I have to pay 59$ to get AK right now?
> This makes me livid!!!!


It's the benefit of premium, 2 weeks early access to new DLC.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Anyone get flickering light sources in CQC when coming from an AK map? Had to alt tab to fix it.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So I have to pay 59$ to get AK right now?
> This makes me livid!!!!


It will be available on Tuesday for people to buy AK if your not a premium member


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> So AK is not that awesome for infantry playing? :/


it depends. But for the most part.....I would say yes unless you happen to have an awesome squad/team that can do Soflam, ammo resupply and javelin squad-ing the enemy back to the stone age


----------



## Mdkozon

This game is still riddled with bugs









Game is fun, yet the bugs are making this game stale now....

Have no problem killing enemy etc.. Yet I seem to die to a lot of random "bad luck" deaths.

I randomly run into something and somehow I die?

They used to be rare, now since patch it has increased. I jump off a low ledge with 75% health and I die.

You would think with all this xpac business they would at least fix a lot of the wrongs that are still going on in this game rofl.

Anyone else experience these bugs or something similar?


----------



## l337sft

HAH! I got my game back! after not having it for 5 months due to EA. Thanks EA!!!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l337sft*
> 
> HAH! I got my game back! after not having it for 5 months due to EA. Thanks EA!!!


how'd you get it back? Update your reddit thread bro


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Because of ignorance or lack of comprehension. That's some miracle 570 you have there.


Actually with one GTX 570 i'm getting 55-85fps. Most time is stable at 62-64. So I don't think it's a miracle. Also with SLI i'm getting max of 150fps and average of 80-85. Cards are OCd 880MHz.

EDIT: And I'm playing with 3GB RAM on 32bit system at Ultra with 4xMSAA.


----------



## Swolern

I dont know about everyone else but i have been sleep deprived lately thanks to Armored Kill. Its such a badass DLC. I tell myself one more game, then i look at my clock and its damn 3 hrs later!!! I have to give it up to Dice, they really out did themselves. Every DLC they get me hooked again! The last one Close Quarters was like a total different game. Brought back my old COD memories with tight turns, lightning fast reflexes, and non-stop hand to hand combat! All upgraded to realistic graphics, tons better character movement, and a physically reacting environment.

BF3 is actually the reason i changed to PC gaming, built my first PC, and ditched the consoles. Man what a eye opener!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> it depends. But for the most part.....I would say yes unless you happen to have an awesome squad/team that can do Soflam, ammo resupply and javelin squad-ing the enemy back to the stone age


So I think i'll go with Close Quarters instead of Armored Kill.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> So I think i'll go with Close Quarters instead of Armored Kill.


Such a hard choice, 2 totally different DLCs, both sooo good. I go solo on both and do good, but you will have better stats with a team on Armored Kill. I left my clan a while ago cause i didnt have the time. The Gun Game is tons of fun. An adrenaline rush when you make to #1.

Nice performance on your 570s







Sounds like you need a 120hz monitor. In games like Close Quarter maps 120hz make so much of a difference in reaction time that it actually gives you an advantage over others running at 60hz. Plus fast movement its so clear. I would look for a sale on the Premium package if i were you.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Such a hard choice, 2 totally different DLCs, both sooo good. I go solo on both and do good, but you will have better stats with a team on Armored Kill. I left my clan a while ago cause i didnt have the time. The Gun Game is tons of fun. An adrenaline rush when you make to #1.
> Nice performance on your 570s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like you need a 120hz monitor. In games like Close Quarter maps 120hz make so much of a difference in reaction time that it actually gives you an advantage over others running at 60hz. Plus fast movement its so clear. I would look for a sale on the Premium package if i were you.


GMG?
I got my copy of premium for $37 :/

CQ was useless IMHO. Not really that fun to me. I'll only go play it if I want a change or for a quick match or two before bed or something~


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Actually with one GTX 570 i'm getting 55-85fps. Most time is stable at 62-64. So I don't think it's a miracle. Also with SLI i'm getting max of 150fps and average of 80-85. Cards are OCd 880MHz.
> EDIT: And I'm playing with 3GB RAM on 32bit system at Ultra with 4xMSAA.


Sorry, but with an OC'd GTX 680, I dip into the 50's at times.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> GMG?
> I got my copy of premium for $37 :/
> CQ was useless IMHO. Not really that fun to me. I'll only go play it if I want a change or for a quick match or two before bed or something~


I bought Premium for @ $23 through a legal loophole that i bought the Premium DLC through Origins website in India(i think, its been a while) through Proxy. The amount of Rubbes converted to only $23 USD, and it activated on my US Origin account. Loophole has been fixed.

With still 2 more DLCs not released and all the great previous releases Premium is the way to go if you are a BF3 fan!


----------



## snipekill2445

Hey guys, On my gaming rig listed, I can run BF3 on Ultra settings, at 1080P and 4xMSAA and I get 30FPS, but without MSAA It goes to 50-60FPS.

Is this good? I like to think of my little rig as a beast.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Sorry, but with an OC'd GTX 680, I dip into the 50's at times.


Same here with my 7970, man I wish I knew where people get these magically performing cards from. But its more likely they are just wrong or confused about settings/fps they have.


----------



## _REAPER_

FXAA instead of MSAA is probably what is helping them achieve such high FPS


----------



## snipekill2445

What is the difference between FXAA and MSAA?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Same here with my 7970, man I wish I knew where people get these magically performing cards from. But its more likely they are just wrong or confused about settings/fps they have.


Just tested it and we are right. Averaging 65 on Death Valley, but averaging 75 on Caspian Border so it's very map dependant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What is the difference between FXAA and MSAA?


The modern version of SSAA is MSAA. MSAA uses the same basic idea as FSAA, but MSAA detects edges of polygons and only applies AA to those edges. This is done to lower the performance impact of SSAA and works to a degree. The problem with MSAA is that it only affects geometry, not alpha-blended textures, like fences and foliage, and that it still consumes a lot of resources, often taking a 25% performance hit.

FXAA analyzes the image and finds areas with high contrast and blurs those areas. Since the algorithm just looks for contrast, it will detect both normal aliasing and transparency aliasing, and do the same as MSAA + TrSSAA combined. The current types of post-processing AA are MLAA (AMD only), FXAA and SMAA. FXAA is already implemented in some games (i.e. Skyrim, BF3). This method is many times faster than MSAA and has almost no performance impact on a modern PC.
In comparison to MSAA, FXAA blurs the image more (matter of taste whether you like that) and has contrast-reduction abilities. In case of pixel-width detail, FXAA will almost always be better at removing shimmering than MSAA. Shimmering is what you see for example in Crysis when looking at foliage. Between the leaves, you'll see individual white pixels constantly flashing. FXAA eliminates that and provides a much better moving image.

When combined, FXAA addresses many of the issues with MSAA, like pixel width detail (hyper-sharpness) and aliased alpha-blended textures.

MSAA:


FXAA:


MSAA + FXAA:


----------



## zinfinion

I had to knock down a few settings from Ultra to be able to have both 4x MSAA and FXAA enabled and not dip sub 60 FPS. Nothing worse in a game like BF3 than pixel shimmer constantly appearing as enemy movement.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Same here with my 7970, man I wish I knew where people get these magically performing cards from. But its more likely they are just wrong or confused about settings/fps they have.


Oh i'm sorry I didn't know that single 7970 is faster than 570s is SLI


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Oh i'm sorry I didn't know that single 7970 is faster than 570s is SLI


That's not what he said. He said that it's not true that a single GTX 570 can hold 50+ FPS in BF3 maxed out at 1920x1080. Heck, the GTX 570 doesn't even average 50 FPS.

Remember, if we go back to the original question, it was whether 2x GTX 680 could hold 120 FPS at 1920x1080. I said that he'd have dips to <100 FPS. Shiromar said that a GTX 570 holds 60 min on most maps. That is a lie at the settings Reaper requested. Then you said that your GTX 570 holds 60 average. That's not true even at your resolution (look at the reviews I posted, they have 1680x1050 results as well) and you have a lower resolution than Shiromar or Reaper so your numbers don't count.


----------



## bluedevil

One quick question...noticing this morning that my BF3 load is about 23GB! Any way to shrink this down?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> $50 for Battlefield Premium if you already have Battlefield 3, or $60 for Battlefield Premium *Edition* (note the difference) if you need the base game as well.
> Use this at Green Man Gaming: 25% off Digital Downloads with Voucher Code: *GMG25-1BW0K-K1A3G*
> Offer ends Monday 17th September 2012 at 11:00 UTC so make sure you decide in a hurry.
> I found it was much more palatable at $37.50, and I've already played at least 37.5 hours so I have my dollars to playtime ratio already.


I purchased through there, now how do I add it to my Origin games list?

N/M got the stupids


----------



## _REAPER_

I am thinking I will get 100-130 FPS with 2 680 Classifieds


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm kinda disappointed in my EVGA GTX 560ti. I swear that my GTX 460 had _better_ performance than the 560ti. I know the difference in between the two is minimal, but it shouldn't be a lower performance.

On all low besides mesh quality (I always run that Ultra: for long range sniping and for flying, you need it), I will still dip below 40 FPS.



My 460 never dipped below 40









(Same map and stuff too)

Oh, and this is what BF3 recommends I set my Video settings to. What do you guys think?


----------



## perablenta

Here is another of Perablenta's adventures:
P.S. Yes, I giggle like that...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Same here with my 7970, man I wish I knew where people get these magically performing cards from. But its more likely they are just wrong or confused about settings/fps they have.


I dont think the gtx570 guy is recording data through fraps or another software. I had a 900mhz gtx570 before my 1230mhz gtx670 and have plenty of data. With MSAA off and 1080 ultra on everything else I would average 70-85fps depending on map. With dips into the 40's and if a crazy game I have some min's at 38fps but never any lag. The 670 averages 80-95fps with dips in the high 40's to low 50's depending on the map. SOooo I really doubt the guy with a 570 stating he rarely drops below 60fps had data logging going on. He may not be lieing because everytime he looks at the fps meter its probably above 60fps, but he is not being accurate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is another of Perablenta's adventures:
> P.S. Yes, I giggle like that...


haha, Im guessing he got you back when the video stopped? Hope you killed him though lol


----------



## Gib007

I get 100+ FPS on my setup (SLI 570s with 1.25GB VRAM each). I very, very, very rarely see dips below 100 FPS and the dip would be around 93 FPS and only for an instant. I'd say on average I see 110 FPS or so with highs of 150 FPS (again, rare peaks). That's on 1920x1080, everything turned up to Ultra except MSAA is turned off and FXAA is on High (with an FXAA Injector for extra image sharpness). I also have those two console commands to free up 100 MB VRAM and add 10 FPS or so (RenderAheadLimit and TripleBuffering, both at 0).

Looks like my computer will not need an upgrade for a good, long time. Unless of course planned obsolescence kicks in straight after warranties run out. My money pit is currently my super-sized 12" reflector telescope and its endless supply of accessories.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> I get 100+ FPS on my setup (SLI 570s with 1.25GB VRAM each). I very, very, very rarely see dips below 100 FPS and the dip would be around 93 FPS and only for an instant. I'd say on average I see 110 FPS or so with highs of 150 FPS (again, rare peaks). That's on 1920x1080, everything turned up to Ultra except MSAA is turned off and FXAA is on High (with an FXAA Injector for extra image sharpness). I also have those two console commands to free up 100 MB VRAM and add 10 FPS or so (RenderAheadLimit and TripleBuffering, both at 0).
> Looks like my computer will not need an upgrade for a good, long time. Unless of course planned obsolescence kicks in straight after warranties run out. My money pit is currently my super-sized 12" reflector telescope and its endless supply of accessories.


I agree lol, you were one of the guys that made me think of a 570sli but with my move to an matx case and a 3 slot asus gtx570 it wasnt gonna happen. I really loved the gtx570 and the 570vs670 in bf3 feel VERY close, the 670 being just a bit smoother.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> That's not what he said. He said that it's not true that a single GTX 570 can hold 50+ FPS in BF3 maxed out at 1920x1080. Heck, the GTX 570 doesn't even average 50 FPS.
> Remember, if we go back to the original question, it was whether 2x GTX 680 could hold 120 FPS at 1920x1080. I said that he'd have dips to <100 FPS. Shiromar said that a GTX 570 holds 60 min on most maps. That is a lie at the settings Reaper requested. Then you said that your GTX 570 holds 60 average. That's not true even at your resolution (look at the reviews I posted, they have 1680x1050 results as well) and you have a lower resolution than Shiromar or Reaper so your numbers don't count.


My 570 may possibly just be a miracle case. I have obtained the highest stable and playable overclock in the OCN 570 overclocking thread for the card. My card runs at 975 core and 2300 on memory, up from 732 and 1900 stock settings. I do play at ultra settings minus motion blur, and at 1080p. When your card is overclocked 33% over stock settings, it's going to perform much better than common benches on the web.



However on topic, the only way we'll know for sure if two 680's can handle 120+ is when he tests it and gets back to us. I'm fairly confident it will be able to easily.


----------



## Krazee

I am so sick of all the hackers and one hit wonders, total BS!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am so sick of all the hackers and one hit wonders, total BS!


Can I join you sometime so I can see all these hackers? I rarely see them...


----------



## grunion

So no more flares or ecm for the gunner?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So no more flares or ecm for the gunner?


Gunner never had ecm. Flares are gone yes, and pilot ecm is no better if not worse, and below radar is broke.


----------



## grizzlyblunting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So no more flares or ecm for the gunner?


welcome to the latest patch


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Gunner never had ecm. Flares are gone yes, and pilot ecm is no better if not worse, and below radar is broke.


Lame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grizzlyblunting*
> 
> welcome to the latest patch


Probably to discourage seat swappers.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So no more flares or ecm for the gunner?


nope. And it was flares for gunners before; not ECM


----------



## MHz407

Just checking in after a round in AK. Hope to see a few if you in game sometime. Maybe a OCN clan ( unless there's already one)?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I am so sick of all the hackers and one hit wonders, total BS!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Can I join you sometime so I can see all these hackers? I rarely see them...


Its been a while since I have seen a hacker, hope there isnt a hole again, but there was about a week or two timeframe a couple months back where i encoutered an aimbot user SERIOUSLY once a day. I just leave the game when that happens or wait in spawn till the player is kicked.

Dont confuse headshots for a hacker though, it happens sometimes. I just wish there was a message when you got killed by headshot, I usually initially react with WTH? then relax and remind myself headshot most likely.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MHz407*
> 
> Just checking in after a round in AK. Hope to see a few if you in game sometime. Maybe a OCN clan ( unless there's already one)?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391314440013/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241065880458/

There are a few more if you check on battlelog


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its been a while since I have seen a hacker, hope there isnt a hole again, but there was about a week or two timeframe a couple months back where i encoutered an aimbot user SERIOUSLY once a day. I just leave the game when that happens or wait in spawn till the player is kicked.
> Dont confuse headshots for a hacker though, it happens sometimes. I just wish there was a message when you got killed by headshot, I usually initially react with WTH? then relax and remind myself headshot most likely.


There is. Look down below by your name when someone kills you and you will see a scope crosshairs by your name. That means you were headshotted.


----------



## redalert

After playing Armored Kill for awhile the map that I dont like that much is Alborz Mountains. The big vehicles have terrible traction already but in the snow it seems worse to me. Dice needs some snowmobiles for that map.


----------



## zinfinion

Once you embrace the stupidity Alborz is a total riot.







I've barrel rolled tanks, front flipped them, got one stuck on its side on the ice then swung the cannon down and fired off a shell and righted it back onto its tracks, totally not expecting it to work at all. Good times.









Also there is a hidden gnome along one of the ridges going from the radar dome towards the lake.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> Once you embrace the stupidity Alborz is a total riot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've barrel rolled tanks, front flipped them, got one stuck on its side on the ice then swung the cannon down and fired off a shell and righted it back onto its tracks, totally not expecting it to work at all. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also there is a hidden gnome along one of the ridges going from the radar dome towards the lake.


You know how you get out on the side of the tank the cannon is facing? I want to flip a tank on it's side and point the gun at the ground and get out. See what happens. Just thought of it as of your post.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I agree lol, you were one of the guys that made me think of a 570sli but with my move to an matx case and a 3 slot asus gtx570 it wasnt gonna happen. I really loved the gtx570 and the 570vs670 in bf3 feel VERY close, the 670 being just a bit smoother.


I'm not saying that the 570 is not a great card because it is, but it is not close to the 670. 42FPS vs 62FPS at 1920x1200 Ultra 4xMSAA, both at stock settings. The 670 is a great OCer also. http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/518?vs=598


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> You know how you get out on the side of the tank the cannon is facing? I want to flip a tank on it's side and point the gun at the ground and get out. See what happens. Just thought of it as of your post.


I'm guessing either Bad Luck (I hate seeing that pop up on the kill screen) or epic geometry collision spaz out. I'll be sure to test the next time it happens.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> I'm guessing either Bad Luck (I hate seeing that pop up on the kill screen) or epic geometry collision spaz out. I'll be sure to test the next time it happens.


Cool.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Its been a while since I have seen a hacker, hope there isnt a hole again, but there was about a week or two timeframe a couple months back where i encoutered an aimbot user SERIOUSLY once a day. I just leave the game when that happens or wait in spawn till the player is kicked.
> Dont confuse headshots for a hacker though, it happens sometimes. I just wish there was a message when you got killed by headshot, I usually initially react with WTH? then relax and remind myself headshot most likely.


or it could be that the netcode was lagging and then suddenly the message that you were "killed" arrived all in one go so you died instantly









Happens to me from time to time.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Gunner never had ecm. Flares are gone yes, and pilot ecm is no better if not worse, and below radar is broke.


Below radar isn't broken its a deliberate change

From the patch notes
Quote:


> • FIM92 and IGLA now lock on to air vehicles at both lower altitudes and longer distances.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Below radar isn't broken its a deliberate change
> From the patch notes


Yeah, it was supposed to be lowered for stingers, not completely (or nearly) removed for everything.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Below radar isn't broken its a deliberate change
> From the patch notes


yea....they basically screwed over below radar.

You have to be hugging the ground....literally like a value of 1-5 on the altimeter and even then its not guaranteed to work.....
how do I know? Cause I switched to a ground mode evasive style after last patch and I still get hit. Had others talking about it in the server as well~


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> My 570 may possibly just be a miracle case. I have obtained the highest stable and playable overclock in the OCN 570 overclocking thread for the card. My card runs at 975 core and 2300 on memory, up from 732 and 1900 stock settings. I do play at ultra settings minus motion blur, and at 1080p. When your card is overclocked 33% over stock settings, it's going to perform much better than common benches on the web.
> However on topic, the only way we'll know for sure if two 680's can handle 120+ is when he tests it and gets back to us. I'm fairly confident it will be able to easily.


Sure, your cards overclock 30% and if we use LN2 clocks on GTX 680's, he will get 120 FPS.

Two 680's can NOT avoid dips <100 FPS and certainly not hold 120 constantly. A single, mildly overclocked GTX 680 has mins in the 40's and when you factor in SLI scaling (90% or so?), he won't be close.


----------



## sp4wners

Did you ever tested it for yourself? If not, then...







Sorry but I never believed in tests on different sites, because one shows for example 50avg and the other 56avg on the same setup, so...


----------



## Krazee

Okay I did a little more reading and the issue I was running into is the hit detection. They really need to fix it. I go and hide behind a building after being shot at and then I die 5 seconds later. EA/Dice really messed that up


----------



## sp4wners

Guys what are You thinking about this music? I want to use it in my BF3 trailer/movie or something like that on YouTube. i'll get best moments from BF3 that other playes posted on YouTube and mix them together. Credits of course to that players.

EDIT: Sniper scenes will be mine


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Below radar isn't broken its a deliberate change
> From the patch notes


As if they weren't OP enough already.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Okay I did a little more reading and the issue I was running into is the hit detection. They really need to fix it. I go and hide behind a building after being shot at and then I die 5 seconds later. EA/Dice really messed that up


Yeah that is the same thing as when you dive for cover and continue taking hits and die while in cover. I still don't understand how people manage to bend bullets over cover and still hit you though, more than a few times I have been behind cover up a hill and people manage to hit me (not head shots) and kill me.


----------



## sp4wners

The same for me. But more interesting is that, when I'm shooting enemies in the head and they don't die. I can't even see blood  It's like ghost or something


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> Yeah that is the same thing as when you dive for cover and continue taking hits and die while in cover. I still don't understand how people manage to bend bullets over cover and still hit you though, more than a few times I have been behind cover up a hill and people manage to hit me (not head shots) and kill me.


I think that is called network lag. Combine that with client-side hit detection and...









Worst is when someone comes in front of you and stands there for half a second, then you try to shoot and nothing happens, and another half a second later you are dead without them visually firing any weapons.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I think that is called network lag. Combine that with client-side hit detection and...


And probably some of cheaters... But no seriously man, sometimes it's just weird. My ping is about 30-40 max and crap like that happens all the time. If everyone on the server has ping about 60 it can't be network lag. I've played UT, UT III, AvP2, WiC and only in avp2 i've seen something like that, but AvP2 was very badly optimized. If You wanted to kill runner with sniper rifle, you'd have to shot about 3-4 times in the head.


----------



## Krazee

Rozpierdalator







<- WIN!


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I think that is called network lag. Combine that with client-side hit detection and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worst is when someone comes in front of you and stands there for half a second, then you try to shoot and nothing happens, and another half a second later you are dead without them visually firing any weapons.


Have you seen the "ghost" vehicles yet? I've seen it atleast 4 times since AK came out. It's where there is a tank right infront of you the turret moves but there is no name in your corsshairs if you target it, then all of the sudden it's gone. I've seen them last long enough for me to surround it with AT mines then it just poofs.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Rozpierdalator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- WIN!


Nikt się nie zorientuje i bana nie dostanę









No one will notice that and I do not get banned









Actually Admin can notice that and translate this in Google Translate :>







:


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> As if they weren't OP enough already.


Stingers were OP? You can't be serious, they were the most useless weapon in the game.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Stingers were OP? You can't be serious, they were the most useless weapon in the game.


Amen. The time they were worth a damn was if the pilot hadnt unlocked flares or stealth yet


----------



## [email protected]

Has anyone tried out these new drivers that came out from Nvidia? Worth it or not?

Would love results and screens.


----------



## Krazee

I have the new ones, but I have never had issues with either versions

Always perform a clean install though, that seems to help any big issues.


----------



## DizzlePro

quick question, does the crack released by razor 1911 which allows you to play battlefield 3 without Origin get you banned?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> quick question, does the crack released by razor 1911 which allows you to play battlefield 3 without Origin get you banned?


is that a rhetorical question?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Stingers were OP? You can't be serious, they were the most useless weapon in the game.


Well when you could reload a stinger before you could redeploy ecm/flare..
At least that was my experience, heli anyway as I don't jet.


----------



## simonfredette

is there a cheaper way to get premium yet other than 49$ , either a promo code or something or should I just suck it up and get it ?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> is that a rhetorical question?


Do you get Banned or not ?
I just don't want origin running every time I join a server from the battlelog


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Do you get Banned or not ?
> I just don't want origin running every time I join a server from the battlelog


^- I'm with him.

I was playing the other night and getting horrible lag and stuttering. And I found my CPU was maxed at 100% (usually 70%). After closing BF3 I found that Origin was using 40% for no reason.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Has anyone tried out these new drivers that came out from Nvidia? Worth it or not?
> Would love results and screens.


Never had any issues with any Nvidia drivers. Also I have the newest and still no problems


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Okay I did a little more reading and the issue I was running into is the hit detection. They really need to fix it. I go and hide behind a building after being shot at and then I die 5 seconds later. EA/Dice really messed that up


You might need to adjust your network smoothing factor, check the ingame settings. Set the slider all the way to the left. If the game looks to choppy you can move it slightly to the right until it is smooth enough for you. What it does is make the game smoother at the expense of time. If you set it all the way left, people will move jerky and animations will looks a bit crazy or out of sync, BUT you will see someone faster, they will appear around the corner a few ms faster, etc. It may or may not help you to avoid the "around the corner" deaths but it will help you get the "around the corner" kills.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Do you get Banned or not ?
> I just don't want origin running every time I join a server from the battlelog
> 
> 
> 
> ^- I'm with him.
> 
> I was playing the other night and getting horrible lag and stuttering. And I found my CPU was maxed at 100% (usually 70%). After closing BF3 I found that Origin was using 40% for no reason.
Click to expand...

Closing Origin seems like a bad idea, the game seems to be linked with it somehow, so Idk how it would effect it. Maybe you only lose the cloud sync stuff, that wouldn't be a problem, but who knows what else..

I've seen Origin randomly using about 25% cpu also, but it usually drops to nothing when the game starts at least.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> is there a cheaper way to get premium yet other than 49$ , either a promo code or something or should I just suck it up and get it ?


The GMG sale just ended yesterday. No other just Premium sales right now. Origin is a having a special on the BF3 game + Premium for $59. Don't know if there is a way to break those up and sale the vanilla game.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> is there a cheaper way to get premium yet other than 49$ , either a promo code or something or should I just suck it up and get it ?


I bought it for $37.50 at greenmangaming. A couple pages back there's a post with a promo code for the discount.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I bought it for $37.50 at greenmangaming. A couple pages back there's a post with a promo code for the discount.


The promo code expired last night at midnight.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Well when you could reload a stinger before you could redeploy ecm/flare..
> At least that was my experience, heli anyway as I don't jet.


If you could re-deploy the jammer before a stinger was reloaded then you'd just be invulnerable, which seems to be how chopper pilots think it should be







, with gunner flares and below radar you could evade 2 or 3 stingers easily which was plenty to do some serious damage before running out of range. At least infantry can have a reasonable chance now against attack choppers, they still can't really effect a well flown jet at all.

Respectfully, Daz (can't fly)


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If you could re-deploy the jammer before a stinger was reloaded then you'd just be invulnerable, which seems to be how chopper pilots think it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with gunner flares and below radar you could evade 2 or 3 stingers easily which was plenty to do some serious damage before running out of range. At least infantry can have a reasonable chance now against attack choppers, they still can't really effect a well flown jet at all.
> Respectfully, Daz (can't fly)


What's wrong with that though? If you can coordinate pilot and gunner to flare at the appropriate times, why should that be considered a bad thing? Get your Jets to go after it and take it out. It doesn't take any skill to just point at a chopper and spam the left mouse button. Even if they coordinated properly, all you needed was a 2nd soldier to shoot after you. Two ground soldiers for two pilots. Seems fair to me.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> ^- I'm with him.
> I was playing the other night and getting horrible lag and stuttering. And I found my CPU was maxed at 100% (usually 70%). After closing BF3 I found that Origin was using 40% for no reason.


you just need to close Origin and open it again.


----------



## simonfredette

I keep getting logged right out of games and then getting origin sync bs problems..


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If you could re-deploy the jammer before a stinger was reloaded then you'd just be invulnerable, which seems to be how chopper pilots think it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> What's wrong with that though? If you can coordinate pilot and gunner to flare at the appropriate times, why should that be considered a bad thing? Get your Jets to go after it and take it out. It doesn't take any skill to just point at a chopper and spam the left mouse button. Even if they coordinated properly, all you needed was a 2nd soldier to shoot after you. Two ground soldiers for two pilots. Seems fair to me.


an obvious chopper pilot. so you think the choppers shouldnt be downed by anything other than a jet ? [email protected]


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Is there a console command to disable the chat box?


----------



## xxkedzxx

I believe it's H for the chat

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Is there a console command to disable the chat box?


click H

It'll toggle between hide, always show, and popup


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> an obvious chopper pilot. so you think the choppers shouldnt be downed by anything other than a jet ? [email protected]


Umm, I said all it takes it two ground pounders to kill two pilots. What's more fair than that?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*
> 
> click H
> It'll toggle between hide, always show, and popup


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I believe it's H for the chat
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Thank you both.

But is there a console command for it?, so I can put it in my user.cfg config file.


----------



## schmotty

I think it was fair for them both to have flares. But add the 'below radar' (apparently the radar could only see above 100m)









Countless times I spent with a heli in my stinger's recticle and not even tracking because flares+ecm+flares+below radar, meanwhile that heli raped everyone around. If your team didn't have a decent jet pilot then no hope for you.

Now that the 'below radar' is actually below the radar I can see needing additional flares, lol.

I still see some good heli pilots ruling the game though. Thats when I hop in a jet and float over and take them out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> If you could re-deploy the jammer before a stinger was reloaded then you'd just be invulnerable, which seems to be how chopper pilots think it should be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , with gunner flares and below radar you could evade 2 or 3 stingers easily which was plenty to do some serious damage before running out of range. At least infantry can have a reasonable chance now against attack choppers, they still can't really effect a well flown jet at all.
> Respectfully, Daz (can't fly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with that though? If you can coordinate pilot and gunner to flare at the appropriate times, why should that be considered a bad thing? Get your Jets to go after it and take it out. It doesn't take any skill to just point at a chopper and spam the left mouse button. Even if they coordinated properly, all you needed was a 2nd soldier to shoot after you. Two ground soldiers for two pilots. Seems fair to me.
Click to expand...

This game will never be fair, no amount of balance can make it that way. Players will always have different levels of skill, and coordination. A well coordinated team of average players will likely beat out 1 pro squad of coordinated players, or even a whole uncoordinated team of good players. You don't see a whole lot of Jav squads, the ones that can absolutely take down all vehicles in a map, because they require a good amount of cooperation and coordination. As it stands now, air can be a nightmare if the pilots are good or coordinated, and especially now with that gunship, that thing is pretty devastating. People will start spamming the chat to take it down once it goes up, because it can take out soo many people when it is up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I keep getting logged right out of games and then getting origin sync bs problems..


I disabled origin sync, all it does is track your settings between different pc's and save your loadout's. Loadout's will actually still save across games without the sync, but if your game crashes it won't that's about the only difference. If you play bf3 on more than 1 pc, and sync is activated, it will copy all your ingame settings to every place you play. That is likely not good, since you probably can't play with the exact same settings on every pc you play on.. as they will be different.

Origin definitely has some problems, lol when I got into my office this morning and logged into my PC, Origin had about 15 "Origin could not connect" messages in the taskbar. Silly program, shouldn't even care if it is connected when the system is Logged off...


----------



## Gunslash

wish they would actually have the 20rd drums for the Saiga 12 and the AA12..would be fun


----------



## sp4wners

Guys i need a new mouse for BF3. i think my is broken because right button don't work sometimes. My budget is about 70-80$ (in Poland it's about 210-230zł) i'm thinking about SAITEK Cyborg R.A.T. 5 or R.A.T. 3 what do You think?


----------



## simonfredette

the corsair M60


----------



## sp4wners

Actually I'm looking for R.A.T. 5. What do You think or know about it guys? Is it good? I'm in love in design of Cyborg R.A.T. series


----------



## simonfredette

I like the rat 7 but it depends what you need .


----------



## sp4wners

Rat 7 is too expensive in my country. I need mouse with at least 4000dpi, that fits good in my hand and with adding weights. Only Rat 5 is in my budget with my requirements







What do You think about it?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Rat 7 is too expensive in my country. I need mouse with at least 4000dpi, that fits good in my hand and with adding weights. Only Rat 5 is in my budget with my requirements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do You think about it?


Dont buy liquor for the next month and get 7? lol


----------



## sp4wners

I need it now. My mouse is broken, how the hell should I play with broken mouse? Also there's almost no difference between 5 and 7.

EDIT: I just wanted to know what do You think about 5 guys....


----------



## Cabana

CM Storm Advance Sentinel 2

It's inexpensive, stores a bunch of profiles, the dpi can be set on the fly, and it has a neat OLED display.

It's a great mouse if you don't want a million buttons all over the place.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sp4wners

For that price I can get RAT5 which looks better for me







... R.A.T. 5? I've read many rewievs about it and it's pretty good.

EDIT: it's above my budget. Price about 100$ in my country.


----------



## raptorxrx

Eh, I had the RAT Mouse your talking about and I didn't like it. Got a Deathadder to replace it within a week. Some like it some don't.


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I need it now. My mouse is broken, how the hell should I play with broken mouse? Also there's almost no difference between 5 and 7.
> EDIT: I just wanted to know what do You think about 5 guys....


Quite a few of us have the RAT7 and haven't used the 5. I absolutely love my 7 however, and the 5 probably isn't much off. other than the lack of dpi would bother me.


----------



## sp4wners

Actually 5 has 5600dpi and max I used was 4000 and it was too much. I prefer to play at lower DPI







BTW. RAT 5 was ordered 20 minutes ago and it should arrive tommorow evening







Thanks all for Your advises.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> For that price I can get RAT5 which looks better for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... R.A.T. 5? I've read many rewievs about it and it's pretty good.
> EDIT: it's above my budget. Price about 100$ in my country.


There's a Rat Club you may want to look at. There's the well known "lift off" z-axis issue, which isn't a noticeable issue for me, and, it's a fussy sensor - looks like around half (made up statistic) of all mouse pads just don't work properly with it (I have a couple that don't). Despite of all that I'm happy with my RAT7.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Actually 5 has 5600dpi and max I used was 4000 and it was too much. I prefer to play at lower DPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. RAT 5 was ordered 20 minutes ago and it should arrive tommorow evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for Your advises.


I could have sold you my rat 7 for less, but shipping to poland would be killer.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I could have sold you my rat 7 for less, but shipping to poland would be killer.


I am interested if you still want to sell it. PM me.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I am interested if you still want to sell it. PM me.


If you want it, you sent the pm.  I already have someone interested.


----------



## Nocturin

aye


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aye


2 if I count you.


----------



## redalert

I was watching the Only in Bf3 top 10 videos and came across this one


----------



## ~sizzzle~

LOL that's great, I'm going to have to go check out the top 10 now.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Bit off topic here but, this is my 2nd day with Windows 8 x64 (got my key via Dreamspark), and I gotta agree with Stealth Pyros (sp?), BF3 plays much better in Windows 8 vs Windows 7, Min FPS definitely up here vs 7, people should really give the evaluation copy a try before posting online benchmarks and such.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Bit off topic here but, this is my 2nd day with Windows 8 x64 (got my key via Dreamspark), and I gotta agree with Stealth Pyros (sp?), BF3 plays much better in Windows 8 vs Windows 7, Min FPS definitely up here vs 7, people should really give the evaluation copy a try before posting online benchmarks and such.


Hmm interesting. Using same GPU driver? How much difference are we talking about here?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm interesting. Using same GPU driver? How much difference are we talking about here?


Same driver (latest WHQL), it just feels smoother overall, really liking it so far.

Hopefully I won't have to go back to my Windows 7 Home Premium copy lol.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Was your windows 7 install fresh like your 8 is?


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This game will never be fair, no amount of balance can make it that way. Players will always have different levels of skill, and coordination. A well coordinated team of average players will likely beat out 1 pro squad of coordinated players, or even a whole uncoordinated team of good players. You don't see a whole lot of Jav squads, the ones that can absolutely take down all vehicles in a map, because they require a good amount of cooperation and coordination. As it stands now, air can be a nightmare if the pilots are good or coordinated, and especially now with that gunship, that thing is pretty devastating. People will start spamming the chat to take it down once it goes up, because it can take out soo many people when it is up.
> ..


Umm, spamming Stingers/Javelins doesn't take any skill. Any day one noob can do it. What's so wrong with requiring two ground pounders to kill two pilots in a helicopter?

The new gunship is a death trap. All it takes is one pass from any beginner jet pilot to take it out. It's huge and moves as slow as a snail. They will nerf the damage of the Gunship eventually but it dies so fast it's almost pointless anyways.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Umm, spamming Stingers/Javelins doesn't take any skill. Any day one noob can do it. What's so wrong with requiring two ground pounders to kill two pilots in a helicopter?
> The new gunship is a death trap. All it takes is one pass from any beginner jet pilot to take it out. It's huge and moves as slow as a snail. They will nerf the damage of the Gunship eventually but it dies so fast it's almost pointless anyways.


You kind of have to spam them. One hit is only a disable, so unless there is someone else shooting at the heli, you have to fire a second stinger. But that requires some skill and some luck because the pilot is now trying to escape, land, and repair. So I spam stingers because if I don't I'm getting spammed by both gunships and jets. Jets who somehow can pinpoint my exact location from 500m in the air (yea I know, just pound the Q key and it tells you where people are







) and then float the sights on target.

I honestly like the balance with the helis because when I'm flying one, my only true fears are jets, because other gunships and AAV are a match. Jets can fly too slow and take too many hits before disabling.


----------



## Krazee

I love being in the gun of the tank. I take out all the helis close by


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love being in the gun of the tank. I take out all the helis close by


I get frustrated using the AA or Tank gunner. Those bullets are more like "pew pew" than "bang bang". I've emptied multiple "clips" into passing attack helis only for them to shurg and keep on trucking. It seems like they have been nerfed into oblivion.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Maybe I'm just lazy but I don't feel like going through 4000posts.

How can these little lag spikes where the gpu usage drops be fixed (besides lowering settings)?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Maybe I'm just lazy but I don't feel like going through 4000posts.
> How can these little lag spikes where the gpu usage drops be fixed (besides lowering settings)?


Kill Aero?

That'll free up some VRAM.

More often then not, the lag spikes are caused by the servers AFAIK.

If the BF3 folder wasn't almost 25gb, I would totally test it on a ramdisk for the giggles.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> Kill Aero?
> That'll free up some VRAM.
> More often then not, the lag spikes are caused by the servers AFAIK.
> If the BF3 folder wasn't almost 25gb, I would totally test it on a ramdisk for the giggles.


Welp I'm running it on a stock Gigabyte 550Ti OC edition. thats 970/2100. 1080p 60hz High preset but with texture on medium. I get in the 30's FPS wise and every now and then it'll lag for a second and i'll notice my gpu usage drop, sometimes to 0. I don't think aero is the problem but I'll try it. BF3 uses about 800 of my 1GB of vram by the way.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*


edit:

I've had it happen before, but It' been so long since I've played (and could play in anything but 1024x768 windowed) I don't remember what I did to fix it.

I know Aero often hogs VRAM, so that might help


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I get frustrated using the AA or Tank gunner. Those bullets are more like "pew pew" than "bang bang". I've emptied multiple "clips" into passing attack helis only for them to shurg and keep on trucking. It seems like they have been nerfed into oblivion.


You have to time it right, kind of like when sniping long distances. I've gotten really good at it. One round I brought down three helis that way


----------



## Sistum Id

I was 67/10 or close to in the gunner of the attack chopper. It got to the point where the opposite side was just camping at their spawn, so we started to base rape. Out of no where I'm kicked with that message. I log back in and the Admin: treefrog1985 said he had kicked me for base raping. Which I did, but it was only for one pass at 20 seconds or so. He didn't even bother to warn me or admin kill me, just kicked. Fine whatever, I get it, no base raping, whatever, at least don't be a dick admin and abuse. Wish we could report crap like this but it's their servers bought and paid for.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Maybe I'm just lazy but I don't feel like going through 4000posts.
> How can these little lag spikes where the gpu usage drops be fixed (besides lowering settings)?


Check the CPU load. If it is spiking to 100% then that is the cause. 4 cores + shouldn't have this problem, but if you are running enough stuff in the background it can happen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You have to time it right, kind of like when sniping long distances. I've gotten really good at it. One round I brought down three helis that way


Agreed. If you unload a full 'clip' of the tank gun into a heli it should be destroyed, but you can't miss. Fire in bursts so you don't overheat the gun, unless they are really close, then you can let them have it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Anyone else getting this? http://screensnapr.com/v/d4ArbU.jpg

Siteception... lol


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Check the CPU load. If it is spiking to 100% then that is the cause. 4 cores + shouldn't have this problem, but if you are running enough stuff in the background it can happen.
> Agreed. If you unload a full 'clip' of the tank gun into a heli it should be destroyed, but you can't miss. Fire in bursts so you don't overheat the gun, unless they are really close, then you can let them have it.


I'm nowhere near 100% CPU load, stays around 55%.


----------



## sp4wners

How the f*** someone can shoot me trough the wall or rock? Stupid DICE should do something with that because is not funny....


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Anyone else getting this? http://screensnapr.com/v/d4ArbU.jpg
> Siteception... lol


yeah i get that also.


----------



## Mdkozon

Does anyone know if Dice has plans to fix the bugs in this game lol...?

Its quite rampant on MP.

Sick of the knife bug, revive bug, and jump bug etc..

Don't even want to get started with random "Bad luck" death bug









I find that I die more to bugs then actual people shooting me rofl.

If they fixed just a few bugs in this game it would go a long way for MP.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Does anyone know if Dice has plans to fix the bugs in this game lol...?
> Its quite rampant on MP.
> Sick of the knife bug, revive bug, and jump bug etc..
> Don't even want to get started with random "Bad luck" death bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that I die more to bugs then actual people shooting me rofl.
> If they fixed just a few bugs in this game it would go a long way for MP.


From what I hear about the last game's fix cycle., they'll be fixed right about the time BF4 is released







.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Was your windows 7 install fresh like your 8 is?


Pretty much, I used to run CCleaner (with CCenhancer) plus Koshy John's Diskmax on a regular basis.

Btw, Diskmax is one of the most underrated cleaning apps out there right now, too bad is not compatible with Windows 8 (I haven't tried it myself but I emailed Koshy and he's actually getting ready to join Microsoft, so he doesn't see himself updating Diskmax).


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> From what I hear about the last game's fix cycle., they'll be fixed right about the time BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


heh, had a feeling that's how it would be ^^

Good thing I only paid 30$ for this game









feel sorry for the people who paid 100+ thinking they were going to get a polished product lolz.


----------



## sp4wners

Me 2 xD One of the reasons I don't get Premium. Better to wait for BF4.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> From what I hear about the last game's fix cycle., they'll be fixed right about the time BF4 is released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> heh, had a feeling that's how it would be ^^
> 
> Good thing I only paid 30$ for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel sorry for the people who paid 100+ thinking they were going to get a polished product lolz.
Click to expand...

Aside from some bugs, what's not polished about it? Game runs fairly well, looks great, and 99% of the time it works (at least for me).

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Bluemustang

Got a problem running battlelog from chrome. It says "Flash plugin blocked or disabled" yet I found no settings for that. It tells me I need to download a browser plugin, which I did many times. I run the downloaded plugin and it loads a screen for a split second then does nothing further and battlelog still says the browser plugin needs to be installed. Whats goin on?


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Aside from some bugs, what's not polished about it? Game runs fairly well, looks great, and 99% of the time it works (at least for me).
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


Do we really need to go their lol?

First origin has tremendous bugs. For instance it kicks people sometimes randomly out of the game.

Your moving over a object and you get some random "bad luck" death.

Try to hop off a low ledge with 75% health or more and you die lol.... its getting old I asked a few ppl and they said they get it sometimes too.

Not to mention the knife bug your in the correct position to take someone down and it just does not connect with player its like its all random % chance you get him. No skill involved.

When your a medic and want to revive someone even if in correct location does not revive them takes several trys. By the time you get him revived you have been idle so long you get killed due to bug.

That's just a few, I could list a lot more but most of the community knows this game has several bugs.

Which is why on Battlelog you see just bad comments about this game I am not the only one talking negative about it ^^

People can try to think this game is polished or w/e I guess I am used to better products, I usually buy from Blizzard.

They make mistakes but at least Blizzard always trys to correct them. Look at starcraft 2 they keep putting in new patches even to this day to make it as polished as possible.


----------



## sp4wners

Do not mention tht "some people" can shoot me or others trough the wall or rock x_X


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Do not mention tht "some people" can shoot me or others trough the wall or rock x_X


Yes I have had that happen....to me also









The game looks nice and its a nice concept, but the bugs kill the game......









I still play this game though, only logged in 112 hours or so but it does get frustrating when you get a lot of bugs in game play.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This game will never be fair, no amount of balance can make it that way. Players will always have different levels of skill, and coordination. A well coordinated team of average players will likely beat out 1 pro squad of coordinated players, or even a whole uncoordinated team of good players. You don't see a whole lot of Jav squads, the ones that can absolutely take down all vehicles in a map, because they require a good amount of cooperation and coordination. As it stands now, air can be a nightmare if the pilots are good or coordinated, and especially now with that gunship, that thing is pretty devastating. People will start spamming the chat to take it down once it goes up, because it can take out soo many people when it is up.
> ..
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, spamming Stingers/Javelins doesn't take any skill. Any day one noob can do it. What's so wrong with requiring two ground pounders to kill two pilots in a helicopter?
> 
> The new gunship is a death trap. All it takes is one pass from any beginner jet pilot to take it out. It's huge and moves as slow as a snail. They will nerf the damage of the Gunship eventually but it dies so fast it's almost pointless anyways.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with their re-balancing of the choppers, and shooting a Jav doesn't take any skill I agree, but setting up a squad, 2 jav, 1 ammo, 1 soflam and coordinating that does take some very good cooperation, and they are extremely effective. Fat chance trying to get one together with random players though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Does anyone know if Dice has plans to fix the bugs in this game lol...?
> 
> Its quite rampant on MP.
> 
> Sick of the knife bug, revive bug, and jump bug etc..
> 
> Don't even want to get started with random "Bad luck" death bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that I die more to bugs then actual people shooting me rofl.
> 
> If they fixed just a few bugs in this game it would go a long way for MP.


They are going to be balancing the AC 130 in a patch tomorrow, some good things especially for Rush mode. Also a few bug fixes, fixing the squad leader spawn issue (which was terrible) and changing the Jackhammer to shoot flechette in Gunmaster. That should be very nice, frag rounds are so terrible in that thing lol.

Patch notes


----------



## PhantomLlama

Hey all. I reside mainly over at the Coolermaster Storm Trooper thread, but I wanted to drop a line in this thread (took me long enough). Check out my BF3 channel if you are so inclined (link in my signature). I have some up and coming videos (including one montage that I've been working a while on)Call me a noob, but I was rather proud of this kill. Enjoy, and I'll probably be seeing some of you around!


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> You kind of have to spam them. One hit is only a disable, so unless there is someone else shooting at the heli, you have to fire a second stinger. But that requires some skill and some luck because the pilot is now trying to escape, land, and repair. So I spam stingers because if I don't I'm getting spammed by both gunships and jets. Jets who somehow can pinpoint my exact location from 500m in the air (yea I know, just pound the Q key and it tells you where people are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then float the sights on target.
> I honestly like the balance with the helis because when I'm flying one, my only true fears are jets, because other gunships and AAV are a match. Jets can fly too slow and take too many hits before disabling.


Why should you be able to shut down 2 other people? That's overpowered and needs to be reversed. The old balance was perfect. Spamming Stingers doesn't take any skill.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Aside from some bugs, what's not polished about it? Game runs fairly well, looks great, and 99% of the time it works (at least for me).
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really need to go their lol?
> 
> First origin has tremendous bugs. For instance it kicks people sometimes randomly out of the game.
> 
> Your moving over a object and you get some random "bad luck" death.
> 
> Try to hop off a low ledge with 75% health or more and you die lol.... its getting old I asked a few ppl and they said they get it sometimes too.
> 
> Not to mention the knife bug your in the correct position to take someone down and it just does not connect with player its like its all random % chance you get him. No skill involved.
> 
> When your a medic and want to revive someone even if in correct location does not revive them takes several trys. By the time you get him revived you have been idle so long you get killed due to bug.
> 
> That's just a few, I could list a lot more but most of the community knows this game has several bugs.
> 
> Which is why on Battlelog you see just bad comments about this game I am not the only one talking negative about it ^^
> 
> People can try to think this game is polished or w/e I guess I am used to better products, I usually buy from Blizzard.
> 
> They make mistakes but at least Blizzard always trys to correct them. Look at starcraft 2 they keep putting in new patches even to this day to make it as polished as possible.
Click to expand...

I've had rare instances with any of those - minus random death - to warrant me not playing. Origin is crap, I agree. The knife thing has only happened to me one time.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Do we really need to go their lol?
> Snip..
> People can try to think this game is polished or w/e I guess I am used to better products, I usually buy from *Blizzard.*
> Snip...












OK. being an avid BF3 player and an avid Blizzard gamer you sir well idk what to even say. BF3 has its ups...but also has its down. But Blizzard....well Blizzard as of late has been pretty bad. From the whole Diablo 3 debacle (and still no pvp) to WoW just continuing to decline (coming from an avid raider and pvp'er).

I somehow think that BF3 shortcomings have more to do with EA then Dice. Blizzard on the other hand. They are just milking their customers and really don't give much in return.

P.S. AFK buyin MOP


----------



## crashdummy35

Weird lag issues last night, just out-of-the-blue.... I don't know if it was the server or what but, my ping went from 25 to 250 in a blink. Dropped back down then jumped back up. Actually had to leave the match. Restarted and jumped back on and everything was fine.


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. being an avid BF3 player and an avid Blizzard gamer you sir well idk what to even say. BF3 has its ups...but also has its down. But Blizzard....well Blizzard as of late has been pretty bad. From the whole Diablo 3 debacle (and still no pvp) to WoW just continuing to decline (coming from an avid raider and pvp'er).
> I somehow think that BF3 shortcomings have more to do with EA then Dice. Blizzard on the other hand. They are just milking their customers and really don't give much in return.
> P.S. AFK buyin MOP


Sigh.... cant take you serious









How ironic, you claim Blizzard milks their customers?

Yet for some odd reason you don't think EA/DICE is doing that ....










"Yeah you keep buying all those cool xpacs, yet they don't address some of the still known bugs in the community. Lets not forget BF4 is now announced so soon ^_^"

Lets see here you claim Blizzard is bad, yet when I look at the player base for WOW and StarCraft 2 it has been successful how many years lol?

I guess you aren't used to this type of community for games http://www.teamliquid.net/ ?

Now lets look at EA/DICE products nowadays. Wonder why they churn out new products so quick.

Oh and please don't make MMO'S equivalent to FPS titles. We all know that's a different genre. WOW was supposed to have a xpac each year for new content. Never heard of FPS being like a MMO though lol.

Think before you type a rebuttal please ^^

OH for the ppl that think im crazy just seen this http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1


----------



## Crizume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Sigh.... cant take you serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How ironic, you claim Blizzard milks their customers?
> Yet for some odd reason you don't think EA/DICE is doing that ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah you keep buying all those cool xpacs, yet they don't address some of the still known bugs in the community. Lets not forget BF4 is now announced so soon ^_^"
> Lets see here you claim Blizzard is bad, yet when I look at the player base for WOW and StarCraft 2 it has been successful how many years lol?
> I guess you aren't used to this type of community for games http://www.teamliquid.net/ ?
> Now lets look at EA/DICE products nowadays. Wonder why they churn out new products so quick.
> Oh and please don't make MMO'S equivalent to FPS titles. We all know that's a different genre. WOW was supposed to have a xpac each year for new content. Never heard of FPS being like a MMO though lol.
> Think before you type a rebuttal please ^^


Plz buy a toilet and a ruler and try and get ur S#%$ straight.

I never claimed EA wasn't doing that. I know they are. But as I stated that is EA and NOT Dice. EA is looking at every possible way to milk the extra dollar. Buying all weapons was a slap in the face. But i bet you money that was a corporate decision and not dice's.

Starcraft 2 came out 2 years ago... Not a very "long term" community if u ask me. Diablo 3 is dead and is not even a year into release and WoW. Well nothing can come close to that. They are destroying that themselves.

And if fps cant be long term or compared to mmo's. Please look at Counter strike. Longer fan base than WoW.
But lets not get valve involved. We all know their the only ones that care....


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crizume*
> 
> Plz buy a toilet and a ruler and try and get ur S#%$ straight.
> I never claimed EA wasn't doing that. I know they are. But as I stated that is EA and NOT Dice. EA is looking at every possible way to milk the extra dollar. Buying all weapons was a slap in the face. But i bet you money that was a corporate decision and not dice's.
> Starcraft 2 came out 2 years ago... Not a very "long term" community if u ask me. Diablo 3 is dead and is not even a year into release and WoW. Well nothing can come close to that. They are destroying that themselves.
> And if fps cant be long term or compared to mmo's. Please look at Counter strike. Longer fan base than WoW.
> But lets not get valve involved. We all know their the only ones that care....


All I see is rage.... from your end









Uhh StarCraft 1, Diablo 2 and Warcraft 3 etc.. not long term for community ?

Please use your mind, god gave you one









I go off statistics and facts they don't lie.

Obviously you refuse to use them so think what you want man









I am done with you ^^

guess you missed this also? here is repost

Knife bug confirmed http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Knife bug confirmed http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1


+rep!!!!

I have known something was up with the knife kill but had no idea what the reason for it was, lol I cant tell you how much better I feel knowing at least there is a logical explanation for it haha

Man I have been killed too many times sneaking up on someone, having a knife fail SEVERAL attempts only for them to turn around and kill me, I mean literally JUST like the video, you can hit the button a few times and it will almost like try and stop just like the video.

ES needs to fix this and a few other glitches, especially having to jump over pebbles on some maps but being able to run and push away plane remains. Hate having to jump for no reason just to make sure I dont get stuck


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> +rep!!!!
> I have known something was up with the knife kill but had no idea what the reason for it was, lol I cant tell you how much better I feel knowing at least there is a logical explanation for it haha
> Man I have been killed too many times sneaking up on someone, having a knife fail SEVERAL attempts only for them to turn around and kill me, I mean literally JUST like the video, you can hit the button a few times and it will almost like try and stop just like the video.
> ES needs to fix this and a few other glitches, especially having to jump over pebbles on some maps but being able to run and push away plane remains. Hate having to jump for no reason just to make sure I dont get stuck


All the stuff you just stated I get


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Knife bug confirmed http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1


Was afraid she might be a guy when I first started watching, judging by some peoples voices.







Thank God it's not so.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, i was in the mood to put borderlands 2 down and catch up on some bf3 which i haven't played in weeks, load up origin and there an update...hit update and it literally [email protected] 2kb per second, i think there must be some outage somewhere because when i go to download it via 3g on my phone it works fine


----------



## Finlandia

I have played BF-games from the beginning. First time i was pissed off about ''cheaters / hacks'' was a BFBC2, it started to be ''hacker friendly'' and full of ********ed admins. When this latest BF3 was released i was hoping that DICE have done something for this problem. Well.... They said they will do all they can to detect and ban hackers. Just empty promises. BF3 has became ''hacker friendly'' just like earlier version. Most of servers spamming ''We are streaming PunkBuster Bans and GC Streaming'' activated Cheat Filter and so on, for what ? Just few players who have been detected to use older versions of AIMBOT or GAMEHACK have been kicked out, but all the others who are using newer/updated ''HackPack'' are playing where ever they like to. This is totally mad. It would be easy for DICE to grab a copy of those hack packs that are selled openly on the net and check the code (what they have been eating) and add a detection program for servers (server software update) to detect those players who are using those hacks. I have played my soldier 1 & 2 to Level 50 on BFBC2, soldier 1 to Colonel Service Star 100, and soldier 2 to Colonel Service Star 3 on BF3. Thousands of hours of playing, don't anyone shout me a ''Nuub'' or call me a ''12 year old Kid'', I have played these games before most of players these days was even born. Don't anyone say that I can't see who is hacking or not !! Now I'm waiting for BF4 release and hoping deep in my soul that something have been done about this ''Hacker Friendly'' game serie. If not, it will be the last BF-game that i'm gonna ever buy. Specially a last game from EA/DICE !!

P.S. Who does know best the code of BF3? Who does know best how to ''hack'' this game? Is it DICE? After You answer DICE and YES, it's not a big step to start thinking: They sell those hack packs with different names on internet and grab another 100 Million Dollars after they grabbed few 100 Million Dollars by selling the game first.









P.S.2 Might this be the reason why they just ''**** chat'' of doing something about hackers but nothing happens ? >> Money makes the world go round <<


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Finlandia*
> 
> I have played BF-games from the beginning. First time i was pissed off about ''cheaters / hacks'' was a BFBC2, it started to be ''hacker friendly'' and full of ********ed admins. When this latest BF3 was released i was hoping that DICE have done something for this problem. Well.... They said they will do all they can to detect and ban hackers. Just empty promises. BF3 has became ''hacker friendly'' just like earlier version. Most of servers spamming ''We are streaming PunkBuster Bans and GC Streaming'' activated Cheat Filter and so on, for what ? Just few players who have been detected to use older versions of AIMBOT or GAMEHACK have been kicked out, but all the others who are using newer/updated ''HackPack'' are playing where ever they like to. This is totally mad. It would be easy for DICE to grab a copy of those hack packs that are selled openly on the net and check the code (what they have been eating) and add a detection program for servers (server software update) to detect those players who are using those hacks. I have played my soldier 1 & 2 to Level 50 on BFBC2, soldier 1 to Colonel Service Star 100, and soldier 2 to Colonel Service Star 3 on BF3. Thousands of hours of playing, don't anyone shout me a ''Nuub'' or call me a ''12 year old Kid'', I have played these games before most of players these days was even born. Don't anyone say that I can't see who is hacking or not !! Now I'm waiting for BF4 release and hoping deep in my soul that something have been done about this ''Hacker Friendly'' game serie. If not, it will be the last BF-game that i'm gonna ever buy. Specially a last game from EA/DICE !!
> P.S. Who does know best the code of BF3? Who does know best how to ''hack'' this game? Is it DICE? After You answer DICE and YES, it's not a big step to start thinking: They sell those hack packs with different names on internet and grab another 100 Million Dollars after they grabbed few 100 Million Dollars by selling the game first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.2 Might this be the reason why they just ''**** chat'' of doing something about hackers but nothing happens ? >> Money makes the world go round <<


If you've played the games so long you must know the sort of server that attracts hackers and also that there's always been more than a few that are properly maintained by clans with admins who make an effort not to have hackers on their servers. They aren't that hard to find.

Also I don't think it's quite as easy as you think to detect an application that's running outside of (but somehow hooked into) a client that's connected to the server, from that server. Which popular game doesn't have hackers? There's plenty that's got far worse hacker problems than BF3, and it's mostly those that don't use PB or anything similar and go with their own "in house" solution.


----------



## Beens17

Hey guys !

Just wanted to share and recommend on the AN94 with heavy barrel, foregrip and a x3.4 scope.
I'm having a blast using this setup for the past week.
I'm able to control it pretty good.
Last night i did a 101 - 21 round on metro which i recorded and will upload this weekend and share it with you guys.
Can really send the bullets where i want to and hit heads from a nice distance.

Learn to control this gun wit this scope and it's a beast !


----------



## Mobius01

I can't seem to get the 'Team Player' assignment. I'm capturing flags, but it still reads 0/20 flags captured. Do you have to capture them on your own?


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> I can't seem to get the 'Team Player' assignment. I'm capturing flags, but it still reads 0/20 flags captured. Do you have to capture them on your own?


Not sure (At work and can't check) but there isn't another assignment you need to complete before that one ?


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Not sure (At work and can't check) but there isn't another assignment you need to complete before that one ?


I've already got part of the assignment (10 T-UGS assists), but no matter what, I can't get the 20 flag captures. I captured 8 on my own in a CQ match last night and it still says 0/20.


----------



## kcuestag

Apparently I have been banned from Battlefield 3, I went on EA Chat support and this is what they told me:

_Kevin I have checked your account and found that your account is ban by our security team.

The reason for the ban is using a cheat engine to modify their server calls._

This is pathetic, the only thing I use while playing is Steam overlay (Origin overlay OFF), MSI Afterburner for temperatures, and DXTory to record my games....









They told me I would get an email within 24 hours, I am going to phone them right now.


----------



## kcuestag

After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.

So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.

I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.









Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


----------



## sp4wners

That's why I always told "F**** EA!" I feel sorry for You bro...


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


How many games did you lose







?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


Post your issue on the Reddit.com BF3 sub-reddit. EA/DICE reps are members there and I have seen a few times where people with issues like this have got them solved this way. It may work and it may not but it is worth a try. Include any chat logs etc you have had with EA also.
http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3


----------



## sp4wners

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/106sfy/ea_has_banned_my_origin_account/
Vouch here guys, I'm sure he didn't make anything wrong it's just stupid EA policy.


----------



## Krazee

EA needs to get their stuff in order


----------



## jbrown

I haven't played in 6 months or so due to a deployment, $50 premium upgrade worth it? How is armored kill?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbrown*
> 
> I haven't played in 6 months or so due to a deployment, $50 premium upgrade worth it? How is armored kill?


Hey bro. Glad you are safe and well 

I really like the premium ugprade. After all you recieve all of the new map packs and the Armored Kill is really well done. IMO the best DLC of Battlefield 3.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield3/comments/106sfy/ea_has_banned_my_origin_account/
> Vouch here guys, I'm sure he didn't make anything wrong it's just stupid EA policy.


Why was it removed?


----------



## sp4wners

Just read it?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


Absolutely Balls.










Continue to dispute it. It doesn't matter if you had 1 game or 100, they banned your entire account something that you did not do. Just work your way up the chain.

I don't understand how modifying game files would allow you to re-sell a digital game...?

meh.


----------



## schmotty

Only the comments are there.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Only the comments are there.


Yup.


----------



## Nope oO

Ouch. This is why I was told to only buy one game per EA account in case they do something like this. Hope you get your account back man.


----------



## Nocturin

that is a lot of accounts/emails

I have two

and they wont merge the damn things irritatingly.

one for spore (lost the install disc and had the key)

one for bf3


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Got a problem running battlelog from chrome. It says "Flash plugin blocked or disabled" yet I found no settings for that. It tells me I need to download a browser plugin, which I did many times. I run the downloaded plugin and it loads a screen for a split second then does nothing further and battlelog still says the browser plugin needs to be installed. Whats goin on?


A friend had a similar problem he typed this:

For some reason, the plugins, which are required for battlelog to go into the game etc, were disabled even though I never mess with them.

In case you run into the same problem, write aboutlugins in the address bar and find if the following plugins are enabled:

ESN Launch Plugin
ESN Sonar API


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Apparently I have been banned from Battlefield 3, I went on EA Chat support and this is what they told me:
> _Kevin I have checked your account and found that your account is ban by our security team.
> The reason for the ban is using a cheat engine to modify their server calls._
> This is pathetic, the only thing I use while playing is Steam overlay (Origin overlay OFF), MSI Afterburner for temperatures, and DXTory to record my games....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They told me I would get an email within 24 hours, I am going to phone them right now.


Damn, that really sucks bro. Keep calling them. Stay on them.

Hope it gets resolved.


----------



## Shiromar

Sorry to hear that Kcuestag! They better unban your account, that's pretty over the top that they remove access for every single game on origin. If they have a problem with your FIFA, they should just remove that from your account and call it good. But removing access for every single game you've ever paid for though EA? Complete BS.

Anyways, on the topic of BF3, if anyone does not have the standard version yet, you can for today only buy it for $10 on origin! It's just the regular game without any DLCs, but a good deal for a friend who's been on the edge about it for a while.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Sorry to hear that Kcuestag! They better unban your account, that's pretty over the top that they remove access for every single game on origin. If they have a problem with your FIFA, they should just remove that from your account and call it good. But removing access for every single game you've ever paid for though EA? Complete BS.
> Anyways, on the topic of BF3, if anyone does not have the standard version yet, you can for today only buy it for $10 on origin! It's just the regular game without any DLCs, but a good deal for a friend who's been on the edge about it for a while.


Digtal Download service is the best they say!

10$

Thats a great deal!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Knife bug confirmed http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1
> 
> 
> 
> +rep!!!!
> 
> I have known something was up with the knife kill but had no idea what the reason for it was, lol I cant tell you how much better I feel knowing at least there is a logical explanation for it haha
> 
> Man I have been killed too many times sneaking up on someone, having a knife fail SEVERAL attempts only for them to turn around and kill me, I mean literally JUST like the video, you can hit the button a few times and it will almost like try and stop just like the video.
> 
> ES needs to fix this and a few other glitches, especially having to jump over pebbles on some maps but being able to run and push away plane remains. Hate having to jump for no reason just to make sure I dont get stuck
Click to expand...

As far as I'm concerned, the knife has always been bugged. Animation kills are pure luck, even in perfect scenarios. Safest thing to do is just shoot, never go for a knife kill unless you are completely out of ammo and right in front of someone. Sure they are fun and satisfying, but when they fail half the time, and you end up dead it just ends up not worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mobius01*
> 
> I can't seem to get the 'Team Player' assignment. I'm capturing flags, but it still reads 0/20 flags captured. Do you have to capture them on your own?


I think the flag may have to be marked as an objective for you to get those points. So create a squad (become squad leader) hold down Q, and select a flag as objective (green box) then capture it, should let you get those ribbons.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> 
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> 
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


wth, This is the problem with having all your eggs in one basket, aka 3rd party clients (steam, origin, uplay) Ban you for one thing, bans them all. Hopefully you get it sorted out though, and even compensation back, because this is the kind of crap that shouldn't exist.

I was going to ask if you were using FXAA injector for BF3, but it seems they told you the issue was from another game...


----------



## sp4wners

They should search for real cheaters and fix the game BUGS!! i have enough of that sh** shooting me trough the wall or rock or any other. That's why I stopped buying games from EA since NFS: Porsche 2000. (Don't include BF3, ME3 and C1,C2 etc. lol )


----------



## Castaa

Battlefield 3 is on sale for $10 on Origin, *today and part of tomorrow only.* http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.holiday-deals-2011


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think the flag may have to be marked as an objective for you to get those points. So create a squad (become squad leader) hold down Q, and select a flag as objective (green box) then capture it, should let you get those ribbons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'll try that, thanks pal


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Knife bug confirmed http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qm8UAMK9Ys&hd=1


Ya know I've never experienced this 'bug'. But I noticed that in this video, they switched to the knife in hand, I have never tried to kill anyone that way. I mapped the knife to the middle mouse button and point my gun at my victims until I'm close enough (just in case).


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I don't play much Wake, but when I do.......














LOL, just my 2nd attempt at playing around with Movie Maker. Clips taken from two rounds a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## roberts91

How do I put this... Well I suck at Armored Kill the only thing I'm decent in is the attack helicopter. It feels like I get killed pretty quick in a tank. Like no amount of maneuvering can allow me to escape death. I suck pretty bad at jets mostly cause when I get someone on my tail I'm terrible at shaking them off. The only thing keeping me going is when I get in an attack helicopter passenger seat and 99% of the time the pilot makes me look good lol. Here is my profile if that makes any difference: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Psychokiller22/stats/173528487/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> How do I put this... Well I suck at Armored Kill the only thing I'm decent in is the attack helicopter. It feels like I get killed pretty quick in a tank. Like no amount of maneuvering can allow me to escape death. I suck pretty bad at jets mostly cause when I get someone on my tail I'm terrible at shaking them off. The only thing keeping me going is when I get in an attack helicopter passenger seat and 99% of the time the pilot makes me look good lol. Here is my profile if that makes any difference: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Psychokiller22/stats/173528487/


Couple tips about tanks.

Go slow, don't rush into a fight, in a 1v1 it is possible to win, but if you rush into a fight and end up 2 v 1 you are probably done for.
Scan everywhere (general gameplay hint) look for mines, look for support (c4), try to stay away from tight areas like near buildings where support can c4 you easy.
Try to get a gunner in your tank, they will be your best chance at stopping a c4 guy and general infantry killing because RPG's hurt too.
It's actually better to take cover with a tank than all out duke it out, fire a shot, hide behind a building/rock and if possible hop out and repair that 1 shot of damage you took. Then poke around and hit them again, they will likely still be damaged and you are repaired.

Here is a good BF3 series on how to get better (infantry):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdm6_Erg2TI&list=PL73482CBF8157E7B5&feature=plcp

Link to the Armor specific hints and tricks Series:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh2rhsW-E9M&feature=list_other&playnext=1&list=SPA0445228043E64AE


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


Ask them to provide legal proof that can stand up in a court. Otherwise they have nothing on you and you should demand compensation for, you know, stress and stuff...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roberts91*
> 
> How do I put this... Well I suck at Armored Kill the only thing I'm decent in is the attack helicopter. It feels like I get killed pretty quick in a tank. Like no amount of maneuvering can allow me to escape death. I suck pretty bad at jets mostly cause when I get someone on my tail I'm terrible at shaking them off. The only thing keeping me going is when I get in an attack helicopter passenger seat and 99% of the time the pilot makes me look good lol. Here is my profile if that makes any difference: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Psychokiller22/stats/173528487/


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9583E3D91FF4AB74


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gib007*
> 
> Ask them to provide legal proof that can stand up in a court. Otherwise they have nothing on you and you should demand compensation for, you know, stress and stuff...


We'll continue on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1307885/ea-has-banned-my-origin-account

Looks like I'm not alone in this matter and there has been a ban wave of innocent players, many have complained on the forums, including here in OCN. Good I am not alone, I was losing my hope of getting my games back, if it affects more players chances are higher for them to admit their mistake.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have a question for you.

I have a new GTX 680, and I've noticed that only Battlefield 3, looking right and directly in the center of the moon or the sun, I have a very annoying flicker.

Previously had a 2x HD 6970 in CrossFireX configuration, and have never seen these flickerings with these graphics cards.

What can be the problem ?
My GTX 680 is broken ?

But .... I tested the GTX 680 with some programs to stress, and I dont have any problems.

Furmark .................................... 2:20 hours ( without error )
Furmark extreme burn in........3:00 hours ( without error )
Unigine Heaven ......................3:30 hours ( without error )
MSI Kombustor .......................2:45 hours ( without error )
Battlefield 3 ............................. 2:30 hours ( without error )

Someone with GTX 680, has the same problem as me, I could confirm the error ?

What should I do, given that the GTX 680 has passed without errors some stress programs, but if I have those annoying flicker when I look right in the center of the sun ? ( only Battlefield 3 )

I tried other games, looking right in the center of the sun and not play these flickering, also the Unigine Heaven 3.0 in maximum configuration, with free camera, looking at the sun, and does not play flickerings, so only in Battlefield 3 ...

Help !!!!

I tried with 306.23 WHQL and 301.42 WHQL , HDMI and DVI conexion, and same for all.


----------



## DizzlePro

Does FXAA injector for BF3 get you banned?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Does FXAA injector for BF3 get you banned?


no


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a question for you.
> I have a new GTX 680, and I've noticed that only Battlefield 3, looking right and directly in the center of the moon or the sun, I have a very annoying flicker.
> Previously had a 2x HD 6970 in CrossFireX configuration, and have never seen these flickerings with these graphics cards.
> What can be the problem ?
> My GTX 680 is broken ?
> But .... I tested the GTX 680 with some programs to stress, and I dont have any problems.
> Furmark .................................... 2:20 hours ( without error )
> Furmark extreme burn in........3:00 hours ( without error )
> Unigine Heaven ......................3:30 hours ( without error )
> MSI Kombustor .......................2:45 hours ( without error )
> Battlefield 3 ............................. 2:30 hours ( without error )
> Someone with GTX 680, has the same problem as me, I could confirm the error ?
> 
> What should I do, given that the GTX 680 has passed without errors some stress programs, but if I have those annoying flicker when I look right in the center of the sun ? ( only Battlefield 3 )
> I tried other games, looking right in the center of the sun and not play these flickering, also the Unigine Heaven 3.0 in maximum configuration, with free camera, looking at the sun, and does not play flickerings, so only in Battlefield 3 ...
> Help !!!!
> I tried with 306.23 WHQL and 301.42 WHQL , HDMI and DVI conexion, and same for all.


Are you playing with the same settings? Did you try other drivers?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Does FXAA injector for BF3 get you banned?


No.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Are you playing with the same settings? Did you try other drivers?


I tried with 306.23 WHQL and 301.42 WHQL

you think I should try other drivers?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I tried with 306.23 WHQL and 301.42 WHQL
> you think I should try other drivers?


Interesting, I don't suffer from that issue with my GTX680 SLI. I have 306.23 WHQL.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a question for you.
> I have a new GTX 680, and I've noticed that only Battlefield 3, looking right and directly in the center of the moon or the sun, I have a very annoying flicker.
> Previously had a 2x HD 6970 in CrossFireX configuration, and have never seen these flickerings with these graphics cards.
> What can be the problem ?
> My GTX 680 is broken ?
> But .... I tested the GTX 680 with some programs to stress, and I dont have any problems.
> Furmark .................................... 2:20 hours ( without error )
> Furmark extreme burn in........3:00 hours ( without error )
> Unigine Heaven ......................3:30 hours ( without error )
> MSI Kombustor .......................2:45 hours ( without error )
> Battlefield 3 ............................. 2:30 hours ( without error )
> Someone with GTX 680, has the same problem as me, I could confirm the error ?
> 
> What should I do, given that the GTX 680 has passed without errors some stress programs, but if I have those annoying flicker when I look right in the center of the sun ? ( only Battlefield 3 )
> I tried other games, looking right in the center of the sun and not play these flickering, also the Unigine Heaven 3.0 in maximum configuration, with free camera, looking at the sun, and does not play flickerings, so only in Battlefield 3 ...
> Help !!!!
> I tried with 306.23 WHQL and 301.42 WHQL , HDMI and DVI conexion, and same for all.


This is called blinking. If you stare at the sun too long you will go blind. Dice tried to make the game as real as possible.









Seriously though, does this occur when you first start playing or only after a few rounds?


----------



## sp4wners

I know it's off topic, but I've notice that I have Saints Row: The Third on my Steam account. I've never bought this game, so I'm guessing I have it for free? x_X But how and when :?


----------



## raptorxrx

Finally! (W/L Ratio even)


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> This is called blinking. If you stare at the sun too long you will go blind. Dice tried to make the game as real as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, does this occur when you first start playing or only after a few rounds?


Anytime you look at the center of the sun.

After testing and more testing, I have found the reason of these annoying flickering.
I tried all the Battlefield3 maps, which have sun or moon, and only a few maps have these flickering, when you are looking the center of the sun.

YES have flickering:
- Caspian Border
- Death Valley
- Strike at Karkand
- Damavant Peak
- Operation Firestorm

NOT have flickering:
- Operation Metro
- Wake Island
- Seine Crossing
- Operation 925
- Sharqi Peninsula
- Kharg Island

The problem is the optimization of the maps, and the graphics engine of DICE, FrostBite 2.


----------



## Krazee

Those Betterfield episodes are awesome!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I know it's off topic, but I've notice that I have Saints Row: The Third on my Steam account. I've never bought this game, so I'm guessing I have it for free? x_X But how and when :?


Steam is having a free weekend to play it and a sale, http://store.steampowered.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Those Betterfield episodes are awesome!


Lots of good tips, Jackfrags is a beast player and knows a lot. Pretty much all of his content is good actually.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Lots of good tips, Jackfrags is a beast player and knows a lot. Pretty much all of his content is good actually.


loads of good hidden jokes, made my day


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Steam is having a free weekend to play it and a sale, http://store.steampowered.com/
> .


oh OK.... That's why I love Steam. origin doesn't seems to have something like that!


----------



## mtbiker033

trying to jump in pubs in AK the last 2 weeks and it is so frustrating...people don't work together at all..I can't believe that there are so many newbs out there playing BF3 on PC, it's so ridiculous. Like 98% of the game I join are one team dominating the other and I can't even get 3 of them to squad with me and do something productive.

anyone got any east coast servers that are decent or want to squad up? my soldier name is MajorBWPayne.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MajorBWPayne/stats/204624259/


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> Just got a few new toys.. I am hoping for 120FPS at 1920*1080 on BF3


its funny how many ppl didnt want to pay to get premium and u expended like $1200 dollars to play the game lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> heh, had a feeling that's how it would be ^^
> Good thing I only paid 30$ for this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel sorry for the people who paid 100+ thinking they were going to get a polished product lolz.


thats nothing compared to ppl that actually invest 1500dollars in hardware to get 120fps


----------



## sp4wners

Have enough of this crap game! have enough of shooting me trough the wall or rock! Why the f*** i can't do that and my enemy can? I think this ***** f*** from EA/DICE should patch bugs first instead of ban innocent people :[


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its funny how many ppl didnt want to pay to get premium and u expended like $1200 dollars to play the game lol


I bought my 2x 570 Phantoms year ago to play this game. Also spend 1500$ for this crappy game, and i don't want to get premium. Nothing weird with that.


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Have enough of this crap game! have enough of shooting me trough the wall or rock! Why the f*** i can't do that and my enemy can? I think this ***** f*** from EA/DICE should patch bugs first instead of ban innocent people :[


Client side hit detection. They have massive lag, and they shoot you while, on your screen, your already around the corner, but the server still accepts it as a valid kill.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I bought my 2x 570 Phantoms year ago to play this game. Also spend 1500$ for this crappy game, and i don't want to get premium. Nothing weird with that.


and u are proud of expending that amount of money and not getting all DLC just for $50?? lol


----------



## simonfredette

its the same almost everywhere with pc games that last more than a year , if you play starcraft you have to buy the game 3 times instead of just once like the first one .. wow you pay to play same with star wars .. borderlands and stuff are great but in 30 hours you are done with the game forever .. we pay 1500 because we want a PC that will max out the graphics and fps , because we have 300$ 1440P monitors and it looks awesome on them or we are running surround/eyefinity .. gaming PCs are a life choice , EA making us pa for expansions months before bf4 comes out , thats just a kick in the nuts .


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> trying to jump in pubs in AK the last 2 weeks and it is so frustrating...people don't work together at all..I can't believe that there are so many newbs out there playing BF3 on PC, it's so ridiculous. Like 98% of the game I join are one team dominating the other and I can't even get 3 of them to squad with me and do something productive.
> 
> anyone got any east coast servers that are decent or want to squad up? my soldier name is MajorBWPayne.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MajorBWPayne/stats/204624259/


I'm not even really interested in AK right now, it is exactly like you said. Half the people don't know what they are doing, and almost the entire team are uncoordinated. Everyone just hops in the nearest vehicle and rushes out to the fight, most don't even wait for others to jump in.

You can get away with lone wolfing on infantry maps, and having uncoordinated teams works fine there as well, but these huge armor maps it doesn't work out that well. One side will have a little bit of coordination and steam roll the other side.

Only fun with friends on voice comm, or at least using the chat to coordinate, otherwise AK can be very frustrating.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> and u are proud of expending that amount of money and not getting all DLC just for $50?? lol


I can use the hardware on other games, and EA/Origin can't ban me from it. Paying another $50 to save on content I may or may not want 6 months from now, that can be taken away if EA decides I might have hacked something when their software update corrupts my files, seems like a poor investment to me.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I can use the hardware on other games, and EA/Origin can't ban me from it. Paying another $50 to save on content I may or may not want 6 months from now, that can be taken away if EA decides I might have hacked something when their software update corrupts my files, seems like a poor investment to me.


that doesnt even make any sense to me sorry... why on earth i would invest $3000 dollars in a PC
and buy the regular BF3 and when the DLC come out you are crying because u dont want to expend extra 50 dollars on a game that actually make u upgrade your PC? what are u talking about?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> gaming PCs are a life choice .


NO! gaming pc's are hobby. if its a life choice for you, you need a life. go outside and get some fresh air.


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> that doesnt even make any sense to me sorry... why on earth i would invest $3000 dollars in a PC
> and buy the regular BF3 and when the DLC come out you are crying because u dont want to expend extra 50 dollars on a game that actually make u upgrade your PC? what are u talking about?


If I had $3000 to spend on a PC







I wouldn't care about $50 more...to play a game I knew would work.

I spent $94 on the CPU upgrade to be able to play BF3, but I can still benefit from it away from BF3. When the DLC come out I get the one(s) I want, two weeks after I hear all the whines of bugs/features from the Premium players. I spent $60 on the limited edition so I didn't have to buy B2K seperately. Am not buying CQ unless it is below $7.50. I plan to buy AK, but none of the others because I don't really know anything about them at this point.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> NO! gaming pc's are hobby. if its a life choice for you, you need a life. go outside and get some fresh air.


my wife complains I spend more time taking care of my pc than her lol


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its funny how many ppl didnt want to pay to get premium and u expended like $1200 dollars to play the game lol


I was just thinking about how CHEAP I was being considering how much money I spent on my rig.... STUPID! I'm getting premium right now lol


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm not even really interested in AK right now, it is exactly like you said. Half the people don't know what they are doing, and almost the entire team are uncoordinated. Everyone just hops in the nearest vehicle and rushes out to the fight, most don't even wait for others to jump in.
> You can get away with lone wolfing on infantry maps, and having uncoordinated teams works fine there as well, but these huge armor maps it doesn't work out that well. One side will have a little bit of coordination and steam roll the other side.
> Only fun with friends on voice comm, or at least using the chat to coordinate, otherwise AK can be very frustrating.


Seriously ^this!

I have a couple of friends I play with and we use the evga mumble server (free) and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I was just thinking about how CHEAP I was being considering how much money I spent on my rig.... STUPID! I'm getting premium right now lol


nice man thats the way!!!


----------



## simonfredette

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> NO! gaming pc's are hobby. if its a life choice for you, you need a life. go outside and get some fresh air.


Im an aviation technician in the royal canadian air force , married and have a five year old daughter , another on the way and I renovate houses on the side.. I do plenty but computers for me are a way of life , I will eat less for weeks to justify spending more money on parts to upgrade my rigs. I more than double my electricity bill running Pcs that fold 24/7 for TC folding.


----------



## simonfredette

I use 2 gtx 570 2.5 gb cards watercooled sli and I get driver crashes when I try running on Ultra , even if I only use 1080P .. Anyone else have issues , is it maybe the nvidia drivers ?? I just recently updated


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonfredette*
> 
> I use 2 gtx 570 2.5 gb cards watercooled sli and I get driver crashes when I try running on Ultra , even if I only use 1080P .. Anyone else have issues , is it maybe the nvidia drivers ?? I just recently updated


No problems here using the newest WHQL drivers or the latest betas on a single GTX 570. Could just be an SLI issue.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> its funny how many ppl didnt want to pay to get premium and u expended like $1200 dollars to play the game lol


If you have the money why not.... $1200 dollars is just a drop in the bucket I make that in 3 days so why should it matter how much people pay to play a game. I am 95% of my life in an extremely stressful environment .. Plus everyone has got to have something to spend money on right.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Have enough of this crap game! have enough of shooting me trough the wall or rock! Why the f*** i can't do that and my enemy can? I think this ***** f*** from EA/DICE should patch bugs first instead of ban innocent people :[


As others have said, client-side hit detection means if the other lagging player sees you out in the open, the bullets will register. You can also shoot through rocks that other people can't shoot back through. Snipers love abusing that.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> If you have the money why not.... $1200 dollars is just a drop in the bucket I make that in 3 days so why should it matter how much people pay to play a game. I am 95% of my life in an extremely stressful environment .. Plus everyone has got to have something to spend money on right.


Hell ya! Second that.

But BF3 can be stressful too when your getting your butt handed to you in multiplayer, lol. But the feeling you get when you take out about half of the opposing team, just raping. PRICELESS


----------



## james8

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489969702446/8/
BF3 seems to have a very deep gamebug where there can only be one knife kill at any time in one server.


----------



## Bytelove

I don't know if someone linked this already, but I find this very amusing.


----------



## sp4wners

Actually my first though about this map from AK was "Hey... it looks like Skyrim"


----------



## cholly

I feel ya man. I can handle getting my butt handed to me but being cheated is another thing. It's really starting to seem like it's not the best skill wins but the team that has the most/best cheats do. I play AA3 and it has it's cheats too, but BF3 is becoming over-run with them and is starting to feel like a waste of time and money


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cholly*
> 
> I feel ya man. I can handle getting my butt handed to me but being cheated is another thing. It's really starting to seem like it's not the best skill wins but the team that has the most/best cheats do. I play AA3 and it has it's cheats too, but BF3 is becoming over-run with them and is starting to feel like a waste of time and money


----------



## DizzlePro

where are these Cheat/hackers? I haven't played with any yet.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> where are these Cheat/hackers? I haven't played with any yet.


You been playing single player? Just about every gaming session I run in to a few. Some are more obvious than others.


----------



## simonfredette

There are a ton of them for sure , more in COD than battlefield but theres still a lot


----------



## DizzlePro

I dont play single player and i only came across glitching on operation metro.


----------



## simonfredette

I get more people finding glitched rocks and taking advantage of it more than anything else , not so much like god mode or anything just seems like they figure out how to make lag work for them .


----------



## SlackerITGuy

People always overreact to these "hacking" problems, in my ~400hrs of BF3 I've probably seen around 3 to 5 obvious hackers, and not a single one in a *long long* time.

Getting killed when turning a corner or when getting behind cover is not hacking people.

Just play in a PB enabled server and you'll be fine.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> You been playing single player? Just about every gaming session I run in to a few. Some are more obvious than others.


No. Either you're playing on the wrong servers and are extremely unlucky (which I doubt is even possible) or you're just one of the people who cry hacker every time they encounter a better than average player. The only way there is that many hackers is if they hide it really well and don't "play" better than most people, which isn't really a problem if they do that, yes it's stupid and unfair to the legit players who aren't very good, but it isn't that bad if they're hacking to be as good as a normal player.
I rarely even encounter someone who is consistently better than me, let alone so much better that I have reason to think they might be hacking.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> People always overreact to these "hacking" problems, in my ~400hrs of BF3 I've probably seen around 3 to 5 obvious hackers, and not a single one in a *long long* time.
> 
> Getting killed when turning a corner or when getting behind cover is not hacking people.
> 
> Just play in a PB enabled server and you'll be fine.


Not always. Had a guy one shotting myself and others in Metro the other day. This was on a PB server.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Nope oO

Nah man, getting shot out of the Jet by a sub-machine gun in the air or knifed at the uncap or being shot out of a tank with a gun or Jet pilots shooting at you from 2000km away in the bushes on hardcore(no doritos chips) or crazy 50/1 kd/rs. Maybe it's because I prefer the traditional bf gameplay of hardcore mode and hackers prefer that mode because it's easier to hide their hacks in, that I run into them more. I'm not in a clan or anything so the servers I join don't exactly have active admins all the time either, so that's prob part of the problem.


----------



## Mdkozon

I sure see a lot of people with the hacker problem









I find my self never running into them accept maybe 1-3 times?

I usually can kill them, sure they may get more kills off me, but I really have no problem taking them on.


----------



## _REAPER_

When I was home on RR I played almost everyday and did not run into a hacker


----------



## carmas

To all the people denying the hackers problem. I agree that there aren't so many obvious hacker, like those using the insta-teamkill hacks, but I feel that there are many using subtle hacks, like revealing the opponents. With these hackers, a good player will still have the upper hand, but it is annoying all the same.

Mind you, that I have never accused anybody of hacking in chat. I don't like that behaviour. I have only reported around 10 players in total. The last one was a guy yesterday, that was killing everybody with one knife hit from the front, even players with 100 health.

Anyway, if there is some player with dubious skill, I will keep playing and try to do my best to win. Also, there are some good players that can dominate the maps and can be mistaken for cheaters. When I meet them, even if they kill me 6-0 I just congratulate for their skills.


----------



## croy

hacker

Operation Metro, Ranked and Punkbuster on.





best weapon G36C? lol im not a noob but this guy can insta kill me so fast on long range shots using this weapon.


----------



## fashric

You need more than a scoreboard screenshot to prove whether someone is hacking or not. I've seen friends get scores similar to that without using hacks. There is no 'massive' hacking problem in BF3 that I have witnessed, sure there are hackers like every other multilayer game ever made but it seems there's just a lot of people who play BF3 that would rather blame their own poor skill on someone else hacking.


----------



## Mdkozon

He sure died a lot for being a hacker lol..









He probably found a nice spot and camped.

Not to mention played smart









When I see 200+kills and 1 death then I am worried :]


----------



## mtbiker033

I decided to set my x58 - i7-970 system back up and it's much better for BF3 than my 2500k P67 with my SLI 570's. BF3 loves cores and HT. Probably at least a 20% increase in FPS with same graphics cards and gpu clocks.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> You need more than a scoreboard screenshot to prove whether someone is hacking or not. I've seen friends get scores similar to that without using hacks. There is no 'massive' hacking problem in BF3 that I have witnessed, sure there are hackers like every other multilayer game ever made but it seems there's just a lot of people who play BF3 that would rather blame their own poor skill on someone else hacking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> He sure died a lot for being a hacker lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably found a nice spot and camped.
> Not to mention played smart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see 200+kills and 1 death then I am worried :]


he actually didn't camp. he always ran and capped the flags by himself. and when you get to face him you'll die immediately. and like i said im not a noob so i know if the player is using a hack.

we also do scrims with other clans and face good players with crazy stats and they can't do it like this hacker guy did.


----------



## redalert

Most hackers in BF3 live on Metro,CQ DLC maps and TDM. I remember playing on Metro back when BF3 first came out and 1 round there were 5 aimbotters on the server lol. Now playing on the bigger maps maybe I ran into a few that were pretty obvious. I remember playing COD and played hardcore mode mostly in MW and MW2 and rarely ran into a hacker unless I played normal mode and the hackers were everywhere it seemed compared to hardcore mode.

The other thing I have noticed in BF3 over the past couple months is there seems to be alot of bad players. When someone like me gets accused of cheating with my 446 SPM and 1.32 K/D you know most people dont have a clue what a real hacker is.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hacker
> Operation Metro, Ranked and Punkbuster on.
> 
> 
> best weapon G36C? lol im not a noob but this guy can insta kill me so fast on long range shots using this weapon.


yeah that dude cheats look at his headshot kill accuracy its insane http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/ImSweets 78% HK with the G36C lmao


----------



## pc-illiterate

go look at imsweets extended stats. kills, time, deaths.
79 kills 8 deaths in 11 minutes

9.9:1= k:d
kills 2247 time 19:17 deaths 824
kills 2326 time 19:28 deaths 832

281 kills 32 deaths in 48 minutes

8.8:1 = k:d
kills 2427 time 19:50 deaths 848
kills 2708 time 20:38 deaths 880

136 kills 12 deaths in 21 minutes

11.3:1 k:d
kills 2708 time 20:39 deaths 880
kills 2844 time 21:00 deaths 892

the guy stat pads or cheats. no way around it.
he is learning how to hide it just like the rest when you look at other stats.

COULD be pure metro/cq player. dont see anyone dumb enough to pay $60 bucks to play metro


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> go look at imsweets extended stats. kills, time, deaths.
> 79 kills 8 deaths in 11 minutes
> 
> 9.9:1= k:d
> kills 2247 time 19:17 deaths 824
> kills 2326 time 19:28 deaths 832
> 281 kills 32 deaths in 48 minutes
> 
> 8.8:1 = k:d
> kills 2427 time 19:50 deaths 848
> kills 2708 time 20:38 deaths 880
> 136 kills 12 deaths in 21 minutes
> 
> 11.3:1 k:d
> kills 2708 time 20:39 deaths 880
> kills 2844 time 21:00 deaths 892
> the guy stat pads or cheats. no way around it.
> he is learning how to hide it just like the rest when you look at other stats.
> COULD be pure metro/cq player. dont see anyone dumb enough to pay $60 bucks to play metro


Hes not stat padding he just cheats. The normal range for HK% for non sniper rifles is 25-35% for good players. Just an obvious aimbotter.


----------



## pc-illiterate

thought you were being sarcastic :\


----------



## DizzlePro

Would you call this guy a hacker?


----------



## prescotter

All these hackusations are pathethic..

Learn how to play people.... I am a battlefield series veteran and have over 200hours in Battlefield 3.
And i havent seen a single hacker, while im top5 90% of games.

Just because somebody plays the game all day and has perfect aim means he cheat.....

noobz.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> and has perfect aim means he cheat.....
> noobz.


perfect aim = aimbot. derpa derp


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Would you call this guy a hacker?


No


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Everytime I see someone say " I have xxxx hours and I've never seen a cheater" I assume that they have a paid subscription to certain other forums. lol It's either that or they are blind, naive, or both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No. Either you're playing on the wrong servers and are extremely unlucky (which I doubt is even possible) or you're just one of the people who cry hacker every time they encounter a better than average player. The only way there is that many hackers is if they hide it really well and don't "play" better than most people, which isn't really a problem if they do that, yes it's stupid and unfair to the legit players who aren't very good, but it isn't that bad if they're hacking to be as good as a normal player.
> I rarely even encounter someone who is consistently better than me, let alone so much better that I have reason to think they might be hacking.


Are you seriously suggesting that it's ok to be a cheat as long as you try to blend in ? Those are the worst and most common. Some nosepicker going 300-0 with an ammo box isn't a real problem. They sweep in have their 30 seconds of fun and are gone. Actually I think those idiots might be doing us all a favor by bringing glaring attention to the problem. The players that get good at hiding the cheats and try to pass it off as skill are the problem.

I'll agree though that some of the hackusations get pretty pathetic. The player that calls everyone that shoots him a hack is just as annoying as the cheaters themselves, and sometimes the worst whiners become the cheaters because they think everyone else is cheating so they might as well too.

That doesn't change the fact that BF3 does have a problem with cheaters and EA's and PB's lack of and slow response in really dealing with them has been pathetic. Yes there have always been cheaters and always will. Resetting their stats and handing them 3 free keys when they complain as EA has been known to do isn't dealing with them.


----------



## Nope oO

I got killed by a med kit once, haha.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> I got killed by a med kit once, haha.


Med packs need to nerfed lol


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah that dude cheats look at his headshot kill accuracy its insane http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/ImSweets 78% HK with the G36C lmao


yeah man exactly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Would you call this guy a hacker?


nope. thats not actually hard to do on a 2K+ tickets server.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah that dude cheats look at his headshot kill accuracy its insane http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/ImSweets 78% HK with the G36C lmao


On a g36 I would say that's a cheat, but don't call cheats just because someone has high hk on any gun. It's definitely possible to get 78% without cheating, even with the g36c.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> After talking to them on phone, apperently I "modified" some files from a Fifa game and tried to re-sell it, they didn't even know which Fifa it was, hilarious because I haven't played any Fifa game in over 2 months.
> So now the whole Origin account is banned and I can't play any EA game, this is pathetic, they won't even let me dispute this because "it comes from a higher support level" and they can't do nothing.
> I don't know wether I should laugh or cry, this feels like I am still asleep in a horrible dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do, my hopes of getting my games back are gone now.


Over 24 hours ago EA lifted the bans from all the innocent banned players.









I can play Battlefield 3 again!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Has anyone experienced a severe stutter that lasts a couple of seconds in BF3? it doesn't happen often, very rarely as a matter of fact, but when it happens, it's extremely annoying.

Could it be a Windows 8 problem?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Over 24 hours ago EA lifted the bans from all the innocent banned players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can play Battlefield 3 again!


Glad they got it straightened out


----------



## simonfredette

yeah I dont call hack on someone just for having good scores , just because someone plays better than me ( and thats most people) doesnt mean they are cheating , I call it if I see cheating , someone with a ping of 10 lagging like crazy so you cant kill him but racking the kills himself ..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Everytime I see someone say " I have xxxx hours and I've never seen a cheater" I assume they they have a paid subscription to certain other forums. lol It's either that or they are blind, naive, or both.
> Are you seriously suggesting that it's ok to be a cheat as long as you try to blend in ? Those are the worst and most common. Some nosepicker going 300-0 with an ammo box isn't a real problem. They sweep in have their 30 seconds of fun and are gone. Actually I think those idiots might be doing us all a favor by bringing glaring attention to the problem. The players that get good at hiding the cheats and try to pass it off as skill are the problem.
> I'll agree though that some of the hackusations get pretty pathetic. The player that calls everyone that shoots him a hack is just as annoying as the cheaters themselves, and sometimes the worst whiners become the cheaters because they think everyone else is cheating so they might as well too.
> That doesn't change the fact that BF3 does have a problem with cheaters and EA's and PB's lack of and slow response in really dealing with them has been pathetic. Yes there have always been cheaters and always will. Resetting their stats and handing them 3 free keys when they complain as EA has been known to do isn't dealing with them.


Ummm no, I said they aren't a problem, not that it OK. If they aren't affecting my game experience they aren't the problem.


----------



## pc-illiterate

no. he is saying its ok that they cheat as long as they dont bother him while he is playing.


----------



## raptorxrx

That is a hacker. One shot to the head with an M60, no you need at least two shots two the head sir. Oh well, at least we can kick obvious hacks like that.


----------



## Brainsick

I just got this game, I know im super late, anyway, is there a thread with tweaks and optimization tips etc? I'd love to just get the best performance/quality balance.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I just got this game, I know im super late, anyway, is there a thread with tweaks and optimization tips etc? I'd love to just get the best performance/quality balance.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I just got this game, I know im super late, anyway, is there a thread with tweaks and optimization tips etc? I'd love to just get the best performance/quality balance.


Why do You want to optimize the performance in BF3? With my single GTX 570 i'm getting about 50-60 (sometimes even 80 with Ultra settings and AAx2 ). With two above 100+.

EDIT: I'm getting better with every day xD


----------



## Amhro

just finished my second jet montage, check it out!


----------



## Shiromar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> just finished my second jet montage, check it out!


Ace flying! I'm a pretty decent chopper pilot, however I've never been able to really get the hang of shooting other jets down. I'm pretty decent at flying around and dodging other jets, but I just can't get a steady enough aim on another jet to ever take them down. I've tried using both mouse and keyboard and a joystick, and I have the same problem with both.


----------



## nezff

What kind of fps are you guys getting on bf3 with all settings on ultra?

4x msaa? 2x msaa?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiromar*
> 
> Ace flying! I'm a pretty decent chopper pilot, however I've never been able to really get the hang of shooting other jets down. I'm pretty decent at flying around and dodging other jets, but I just can't get a steady enough aim on another jet to ever take them down. I've tried using both mouse and keyboard and a joystick, and I have the same problem with both.


yea i know, i can fly chopper pretty good either, but there is almost no way to kill enemy jets or at least defend myself against them


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> I got killed by a med kit once, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Med packs need to nerfed lol
Click to expand...

Haha, I remember breaking walls with those and ammo boxes in BFBC2

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yea i know, i can fly chopper pretty good either, but there is almost no way to kill enemy jets or at least defend myself against them


If the choppers in BF3 moved like they did in BF2, jets would be easier to avoid. BF3 choppers feel so slow to me.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If the choppers in BF3 moved like they did in BF2, jets would be easier to avoid. BF3 choppers feel so slow to me.


yea but jets are pretty slow too..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yea i know, i can fly chopper pretty good either, but there is almost no way to kill enemy jets or at least defend myself against them
> 
> 
> 
> If the choppers in BF3 moved like they did in BF2, jets would be easier to avoid. BF3 choppers feel so slow to me.
Click to expand...

I could fly BF2 choppers really good, they turned really easy and were quite agile. I suppose if I put the same amount of hours into BF3 choppers I could probably get about as good though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If the choppers in BF3 moved like they did in BF2, jets would be easier to avoid. BF3 choppers feel so slow to me.
> 
> 
> 
> yea but jets are pretty slow too..
Click to expand...

Jets can really make some distance if they are in trouble though, they could take off dead away from a chopper and recoup to make a good strafing run at the chopper again. Jet's also have ridiculous turning and other capabilities if you know how to fly them. I've seen some of them do extreme tight circles, like low speed 180's and just come about. They look so funny/crazy when they do that to, you would expect them to just fall out of the sky at that speed, yet they just make a really tight turn instead haha.


----------



## DizzlePro

I just notice this on Reddit seems to be very informative on the options that hackers have when they hack. If BF3 had a kill cam similar to COD then it would be easier to spot these hackers

Edit: they should scrap punkbuster, just ban anyone with a kill/death ratio over 8.0, Stop players from being able to change their name.


----------



## raptorxrx

Day-um, I'm subbing. Nice montage. Next up? Jet bloopers? Like, you should do when your about to have something cool. And then you get shot down, crash, or something like that. All to uninspirational music!


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> they should scrap punkbuster, just ban anyone with a kill/death ratio over 8.0, Stop players from being able to change their name.


So what if you are a legit nerd with over 8 K/D ratio? You'd get banned for being a great player then :/


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I could fly BF2 choppers really good, they turned really easy and were quite agile. I suppose if I put the same amount of hours into BF3 choppers I could probably get about as good though.
> .


Even BF2 didn't come close to the real world maneuverability of the Cobra/Havok/WZ-10. BF3 is like a flying bathub compared to BF2 though. Roll more than 30 degrees and it stalls...

Check this out for example:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> So what if you are a legit nerd with over 8 K/D ratio? You'd get banned for being a great player then :/


Yea, overall or per game? I've easily had 8+k/d ratios. One bfbc2 game I had a 32 and 1 game, freaking awesome. Sniping and runnin around in a tank. I think it'd have to be at least 10+ maybe 15+ to consider cheating. If someone really is using aimbot and doesn't care, i've seen cheaters in bf3 that are like 250 and 3 in a matter of a couple of minutes. One guy on a 64player caspian border map was 80 and 0 in less than a minute....


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Jet's also have ridiculous turning and other capabilities if you know how to fly them. I've seen some of them do extreme tight circles, like low speed 180's and just come about. They look so funny/crazy when they do that to, you would expect them to just fall out of the sky at that speed, yet they just make a really tight turn instead haha.


Have to correct you on this one, ideal turning speed is 305 - 315 KPH lower than that it will get worse!


----------



## kcuestag

Moved the Battlefield 3 server to a better Hosting:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/Oaks-Clan-ESP-Adaptive-Size-64-TDM-Iberbit/

Feel free to join us, this is how it's set:

0-25 Players: Team Deathmatch 450 Tickets
25-36 Players: Rush
36-64 Players: Conquest Large

Since we need to get the server going again, we're running vanilla maps only for a few days, then we will probably start mixing them with B2K and Armored Kill.


----------



## carmas

^^^
Nice, an EU server. I will join it sometimes.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Jet's also have ridiculous turning and other capabilities if you know how to fly them. I've seen some of them do extreme tight circles, like low speed 180's and just come about. They look so funny/crazy when they do that to, you would expect them to just fall out of the sky at that speed, yet they just make a really tight turn instead haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to correct you on this one, ideal turning speed is 305 - 315 KPH lower than that it will get worse!
Click to expand...

I don't know how fast they were really going, but I've seen some insane tight loops, like facepalm unrealistic type of turns.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Moved the Battlefield 3 server to a better Hosting:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/Oaks-Clan-ESP-Adaptive-Size-64-TDM-Iberbit/
> Feel free to join us, this is how it's set:
> 0-25 Players: Team Deathmatch 450 Tickets
> 25-36 Players: Rush
> 36-64 Players: Conquest Large
> Since we need to get the server going again, we're running vanilla maps only for a few days, then we will probably start mixing them with B2K and Armored Kill.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> ^^^
> Nice, an EU server. I will join it sometimes.


Yeah, I thought posting it would be nice for all the Europeans here at OCN who don't like playing on overseas servers.


----------



## sp4wners

Next time i'm gonna kick you kcuestag


----------



## DizzlePro

The best BF3 Montage i've ever seen


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Has anyone experienced a severe stutter that lasts a couple of seconds in BF3? it doesn't happen often, very rarely as a matter of fact, but when it happens, it's extremely annoying.
> Could it be a Windows 8 problem?


Not sure if this is the same thing I was/am getting. But is seems that ever since the last patch I would get a severe stutter/rubber banding issue. Once it started for me though, it would pretty much keep going and make the game unplayable. Really weird. Was playing with my daughter and we noticed that the same thing would happen to both of us at the same time on different computers, so with that info, I started looking into network issues.

I am not sure 100% that the issue was fixed for good, but was having the issue this morning, and started troubleshooting. Loading, still happening.

Finally disabled UPnP in my router settings and had a full 500 tickets worth of play stutter free ( joined half way through a 1000 ticket game on a server I was having the issue on all morning).

Not 100% convinced it is fixed for good as one match is not enough, but I am hopeful.


----------



## croy

yeah i notice stuttering too. i really think its the patch because my fps went down also. and i hate rubber banding. always happening to me


----------



## JAM3S121

my montage

thanks for watching!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my montage
> thanks for watching!


That was Epic sir. The gameplay was awesome and the editing was great!


----------



## funfortehfun

Anybody willing to partner together for BF3? I'm finding I'm really lonely because I don't have anybody to play with. The OCN servers are also ALWAYS empty.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> That was Epic sir. The gameplay was awesome and the editing was great!


thanks, I think if i make another I will skip some of the clips i put into this one and just try to have jaw dropping or really crazy stuff.

Like at the end theres a clip where I get 5 people with the shotgun on operation metro on the team being base raped (feels good man)

and some of the spraydowns that are 3-4 kills etc.

I spend like 20 hours editing it. I'm glad you like it, I feel like more people would but its really hard to get views on it for some reason. My videos of me just messing around in GW2 have more views by a lot and those required no effort.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> thanks, I think if i make another I will skip some of the clips i put into this one and just try to have jaw dropping or really crazy stuff.
> Like at the end theres a clip where I get 5 people with the shotgun on operation metro on the team being base raped (feels good man)
> and some of the spraydowns that are 3-4 kills etc.
> I spend like 20 hours editing it. I'm glad you like it, I feel like more people would but its really hard to get views on it for some reason. My videos of me just messing around in GW2 have more views by a lot and those required no effort.


To get more views, put lots of tags on your video. Like completely fill the tags area with as much as it will let you, trust me, it helps.


----------



## perablenta

Here is my new video,this is gameplay where my friend Mali_Sloba and I (perablenta) play as a C4 demo team. We used jeeps and C4 on each other and go after tanks and mobile AA's. The trick is not to blow up the jeep in the process.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Yeah, I thought posting it would be nice for all the Europeans here at OCN who don't like playing on overseas servers.


How are the riots in Spain right now? Your clan all geared up to shoot at the fascists?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Anybody willing to partner together for BF3? I'm finding I'm really lonely because I don't have anybody to play with. The OCN servers are also ALWAYS empty.











I'm the Guy


----------



## HighwayStar

Hey if theres an OCN clan or Platoon or w/e Could I join it?

My origin I.D. is Deltah3avy


----------



## Krazee

well I taught my mouse to fly, now I need a new one


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> well I taught my mouse to fly, now I need a new one


g500


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Here is my new video,this is gameplay where my friend Mali_Sloba and I (perablenta) play as a C4 demo team. We used jeeps and C4 on each other and go after tanks and mobile AA's. The trick is not to blow up the jeep in the process.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice teamwork!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> well I taught my mouse to fly, now I need a new one


Deathadder!

After working through a G500, RAT 9, G400, and regular Logitech, I'm finally happy with my Deathadder!


----------



## sp4wners

I will never buy Razer mouse. I had two and every one has the same issue - multi click when i was clicking only once.


----------



## croy

G400. it has a good weight for burst firing.


----------



## Krazee

I'm so used to trackball..... Man too many choices


----------



## pc-illiterate

razer produces overpriced crap. the only thing i ever considered to purchase were the barracuda ac-1 sound card with the barracuda hp-1 headphones. instead i bought a good sound card and a good pair of headphones. saved over $50 and im not dealing with gimmicky surround sound
i like my cheap $50 mouse


----------



## snipekill2445

Not everything from Razor is crap, my Deathadder mouse is lovely, and has been working for over a year now, and has never had a single issue.

However, everything else they make IS crap.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> G400. it has a good weight for burst firing.


G400 is the new mx518 right? If so I 2nd that. I've been using my original one I bought in 06 for my gaming pc. It shows a little wear, clicks are weakening but it is still solid. To bad they started making them worse after that model, the 2 I've bought since then the rubber coating peels off, and they changed the feet to big fat pads.

Still it has a great shape, weight, and the right amount of buttons. Maybe they fixed the rubber issue since, but I know they still use the same fat pads underneath.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> G400. it has a good weight for burst firing.


My friend has a G400 and its awesome.


----------



## DizzlePro

BF3 $9.99/£9.99 Gamspot http://impulsedriven.com/id/flashsales/spotlight/?


----------



## Krazee

What about G700?


----------



## JAM3S121

I haven't used the g700 but i really love my g500, it took awhile to get used to using though (about 3-4 days) it was somewhat uncomfortable to use at first but I love it now. I've used it for over a year and it still looks pretty damn pristine which is nice.


----------



## mtbiker033

steel series xai if you can find one, i heard the new one, the sensei is good to.


----------



## HighwayStar

Coolermaster Xornet


----------



## redalert

BF3 for $10 on Friday http://impulsedriven.com/id/flashsales/spotlight/?AFFID=eml_i092712_14&CID=eml_i092712_14


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> G400 is the new mx518 right? If so I 2nd that. I've been using my original one I bought in 06 for my gaming pc. It shows a little wear, clicks are weakening but it is still solid. To bad they started making them worse after that model, the 2 I've bought since then the rubber coating peels off, and they changed the feet to big fat pads.
> Still it has a great shape, weight, and the right amount of buttons. Maybe they fixed the rubber issue since, but I know they still use the same fat pads underneath.


yeah. but the G400 is now heavier. which is good. it helps keep your aim steady because of its weight.


----------



## Nope oO

Any deals of premium? Buy BF3 for $10 and Premium for $50 or buy Premium Edition for $60? Surely there's a discount on that Premium Edition somewhere.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Any deals of premium? Buy BF3 for $10 and Premium for $50 or buy Premium Edition for $60? Surely there's a discount on that Premium Edition somewhere.


The only place I know of is Greenmangaming with the 20% off coupons.


----------



## sp4wners

I got mine Armored Kill yesterday xD Starting to play it today and i think it's freakin awesome. Maps are large and beautiful, also they have many spots for sniper xD I love it <3


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I got mine Armored Kill yesterday xD Starting to play it today and i think it's freakin awesome. Maps are large and beautiful, also they have many spots for sniper xD I love it <3


One of these days I will go looking for some long range sniper shots again, hopefully to break my 1333m shot. I'm not sure if the new maps have any areas that are suitable to pull a shot like that, at least a regular kill, not any setup shots. I saw one promising area and took a few shots at someone, but I think it was under 1200m.

Long range sniper hunting can be fun, but I wouldn't suggest to do it often since you are fairly useless to your team if you are only picking off a few other people during a whole match.


----------



## sp4wners

Man I wish I could shoot someone from 1200m







BTW. can someone explain me what range on 12x scope are those lines? (image included, but not mine)


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> What about G700?


I have the G700 and like it a lot for BF3. One thing to note though as it may really bother some people, is the battery only lasts for a couple of days. Will run while charging so I just plug it into my G930 headset charger that is always right there, but it does die really quick. Other than that, weight, comfort everything is pretty much perfect for my hands (on the larger side).


----------



## Slightly skewed

So I finally got AK but is it just me or is battling out of vehicles next to impossible because of lag? I find this on every server. There also seems to be a great deal more bugs in this particular DLC than in the rest of the game.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So I finally got AK but is it just me or is battling out of vehicles next to impossible because of lag? I find this on every server. There also seems to be a great deal more bugs in this particular DLC than in the rest of the game.


Wow, your lagging with that setup?

That's very weird, you have a more than good enough computer for ultra settings, perhaps internet is the cause? How is your ping?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Wow, your lagging with that setup?
> That's very weird, you have a more than good enough computer for ultra settings, perhaps internet is the cause? How is your ping?


What are you going on about? It has nothing to do with my hardware.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Not everything from Razor is crap, my Deathadder mouse is lovely, and has been working for over a year now, and has never had a single issue.
> However, everything else they make IS crap.


I went from a g500 to a deathadder and it's pretty good so far. Lack of proper dedicated DPI switching is the only negative so far.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I love my Razor Naga

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So I finally got AK but is it just me or is battling out of vehicles next to impossible because of lag? I find this on every server. There also seems to be a great deal more bugs in this particular DLC than in the rest of the game.


Try doing a repair install. Alot of people had that issue including me and it fixed the problem.


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Man I wish I could shoot someone from 1200m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. can someone explain me what range on 12x scope are those lines? (image included, but not mine)


Over at Symthic, *Aenonar* made a _Ballistic Computer_, you should check it.









The range, that those lines are representing, are weapon specific.


----------



## Krazee

Ordered the M700


----------



## OverClocker55

Just a got a steelseries sensei. haven't had the chance to test it on bf3 yet though


----------



## raptorxrx

Less than twenty posts ago, someone posted about AK sniping.


Spoiler: Warning: Dayum!


----------



## sp4wners

It was me. Nice shot man ;]


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah i notice stuttering too. i really think its the patch because my fps went down also. and i hate rubber banding. always happening to me


Just an update to this. So my lag/rubber banding problem was not fixed by the UPnP stuff. Came back. Spent most of a night trying to figure it out and finally did. I had updated Nvidia drivers some time previously after nearly a year of not updating at all (if it aint broke don't fix it). Well, needless to say, after trying MANY things, I finally went back to my trusty 285.65 and have had a few hours of play with no issues!!

I had upgraded to 301.42 I believe, so a newer or beta version may not have same issues.


----------



## sp4wners

Just broke my long range sniping record. Just shoot the running guy from 610 meters. Right in the head







I know it isn't that much of a distance but he was running


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Just broke my long range sniping record. Just shoot the running guy from 610 meters. Right in the head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it isn't that much of a distance but he was running


Pretty good on a moving target. On a stationary target my best is 1,160.25 meters. Its fun to snipe like this every now and again but it isn't something I do regularly because its pretty useless towards actually winning the match. This is my best on a moving target. Missed the 1st shot but got him on the second. Can't remember how far it was now but I was in the field between Antenna and Checkpoint and he was running down the road out of Russian spawn:


----------



## sp4wners

Nice man. Shooting moving enemies is more fun than shooting stationary


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Can't remember how far it was now but I was in the field between Antenna and Checkpoint and he was running down the road out of Russian spawn:


marksman bonus says 698 meters


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Less than twenty posts ago, someone posted about AK sniping.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Dayum!


Pretty epic there. I think I would be done with long range sniping if I pulled one that far. Takes a lot of games to even find a scenario like that, let alone hit someone that far haha. Bandar is definitely a sweet map for this. I tried about 4-5 games of it, only about 3 of the games did I even find someone far enough out on a mountain to shoot at, and never got any kills anyway. I guess it must take a lot of hours, or either some really good luck to bump into consistent long range targets.

I'd like to hit a 1700m + then I think I would be good. 1200m can happen on several maps, and is pretty easy to hit, but when they get 1300m+ its like shooting at ants, heck the crosshair is even to fat at that range. Plus I can only take so much of MAV'ing, unloading 8 clips at someone for an hour, and losing the game too.









Also, HC vs Normal doesn't even matter when sniping at this range, sure you might get the kill on HC, but you don't just want the kill, you want the headshot and the range for proof. The orange doritos don't matter, anyone can MAV or scout the hills to find people HC or not. I actually prefer normal mode for this, If I nail someone out there and don't kill them, I want them to stay out there, maybe move another 50m around the mountain and setup again, false security and 2nd chance for me


----------



## sp4wners

HC or Normal.. It doesn't matter. Always trying to shoot right in the head


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> razer produces overpriced crap. the only thing i ever considered to purchase were the barracuda ac-1 sound card with the barracuda hp-1 headphones. instead i bought a good sound card and a good pair of headphones. saved over $50 and im not dealing with gimmicky surround sound
> i like my cheap $50 mouse


Not a single problem with my Blackwidow or my Nostromo... I actualy find it extremely difficult to game on keyboard now because my hand cramps so much but lack of a good wrist rest may be the problem.


----------



## Ghost23

So.. I found BF3 to be disappointing.

Never had good performance, found maps to be meh, balance.. well, you know how that is.

I had the money so i bought armored kill today. OH MY GOD.

The maps are great, gameplay is fun, and performance all ultra, 4xmsaa is great. Sure, not a solid 60 on a single card at 1080, but way better than other maps.

I love it, this may be what I needed to get back into BF3.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. I found BF3 to be disappointing.
> Never had good performance, found maps to be meh, balance.. well, you know how that is.
> I had the money so i bought armored kill today. OH MY GOD.
> The maps are great, gameplay is fun, and performance all ultra, 4xmsaa is great. Sure, not a solid 60 on a single card at 1080, but way better than other maps.
> I love it, this may be what I needed to get back into BF3.


AK is so fun!


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. I found BF3 to be disappointing.
> Never had good performance, found maps to be meh, balance.. well, you know how that is.
> I had the money so i bought armored kill today. OH MY GOD.
> The maps are great, gameplay is fun, and performance all ultra, 4xmsaa is great. Sure, not a solid 60 on a single card at 1080, but way better than other maps.
> I love it, this may be what I needed to get back into BF3.


BF3 didn't disappointed me. Maps are awesome, also performance is good at Ultra. And yeah... AK is awesome


----------



## xxkedzxx

I got back into tank dominance like in bfbc2

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## PvMAlexei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> I got killed by a med kit once, haha.










how is that possible?!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Hey ,anyone know how to remove sun glare ?..how i can get this to work ?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY7tnq8y-no&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Hey ,anyone know how to remove sun glare ?..how i can get this to work ?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BY7tnq8y-no&feature=player_embedded


There is a thread about mod tools over in the videogame section. http://www.overclock.net/t/1311473/mordorhq-battlefield-3-mod-tools-released But, do so at your own risk. I see two outcomes from these tools. One, is that dice will include these options in game for everyone to be able to use, through a patch. Fat chance though. Two, is banning people using these mods.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PvMAlexei*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is that possible?!


It is one of the fairly common hacks, but I haven't seen it in quite a while.


----------



## Ghost23

Where the heck are all the servers? This server browser is horrible.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Where the heck are all the servers? This server browser is horrible.


Battlelog's browser never failed me, probably something on your end.


----------



## Krazee

My mouse comes in tomorrow, really excited


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My mouse comes in tomorrow, really excited


nice

what did you order?


----------



## Krazee

Logitech G700, I have no clue what I will assign to all the 13 buttons


----------



## sp4wners

This? xD Just kidding









EDIT: Bleh... I don't like wireless mouse.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Is it possible to bind the Armor/Air vehicles weapons to the scroll wheel, like regular primary,secondary,ammo,etc switching works?

That was one of the things I missed about BF2 very much with the tanks, you could shoot the coaxial machinegun and the cannon at same time. Soooo devastating to just mow down people, aim at enemy armor, shoot, keep mowing down infantry while waiting for the reload. I'm just not very fast with the number keys. I can when I want to.. but I don't usually type with them, so scroll wheel is much better.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. I found BF3 to be disappointing.
> Never had good performance, found maps to be meh, balance.. well, you know how that is.
> I had the money so i bought armored kill today. OH MY GOD.
> The maps are great, gameplay is fun, and performance all ultra, 4xmsaa is great. Sure, not a solid 60 on a single card at 1080, but way better than other maps.
> I love it, this may be what I needed to get back into BF3.


I really hate both of the new packs. Tank whores galore. I find it much more fun to run and gun. How is it fun to ride in a tank all game long? I am not big on jets either. The Heli's can be really fun. I really wish they would bring back Ghost town my all time favorite map. I loved going under the bridges and between the building and such. But To each his own I guess. Seems like the old maps never get outdated and the new maps just suck.

Anyway...

I just changed my resolution to 1920x1080 to match my monitor and it really made it more difficult to see what is going on. What is the preferred resolution? has anyone tried messing with the mini-map settings? I didn't even know they had options for this.


----------



## sp4wners

Yeah... Tank just piss me off... Also I think GUNSHIP is the biggest **** in game. They should remove it :/ It's too much powerful.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Yeah... Tank just piss me off... Also I think GUNSHIP is the biggest **** in game. They should remove it :/ It's too much powerful.


Maybe tone it down a little but i do agree the new maps are not for infantry at all. The other map pack made for infantry just sucks complete chaos. Spawn get shot in back, respawn get shot in back etc etc etc.


----------



## Krazee

I feel like a moron, I was playing last night and I kept switching with people in the tank cuz I thought I did not have reactive armor and yet I do....


----------



## mtbiker033

nothing worse then joining a server and no one on the team has a clue...................so ANNOYING....no VOIP so you can at least try and talk to your squad into doing something productive, and it seems no one can read trying to type to them........................


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Logitech G700, I have no clue what I will assign to all the 13 buttons


Got mines setup: side rear top/bottom buttons - crouch/prone, side front top/bottom buttons - hold breath sniping/change vehicle view

three left index buttons - grenade, sprint, knife, left/right triggers the usual fire/aim, scroll button - adjust DPI. Just so you have an idea, good buy


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Is it possible to bind the Armor/Air vehicles weapons to the scroll wheel, like regular primary,secondary,ammo,etc switching works?
> That was one of the things I missed about BF2 very much with the tanks, you could shoot the coaxial machinegun and the cannon at same time. Soooo devastating to just mow down people, aim at enemy armor, shoot, keep mowing down infantry while waiting for the reload. I'm just not very fast with the number keys. I can when I want to.. but I don't usually type with them, so scroll wheel is much better.


I forgot about that but you're right, in bf2 you could shoot both at the same time. It must have something


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlelog's browser never failed me, probably something on your end.


Hmm, it probably is honestly, I just can never find servers with more than 2 people, off to fiddle with my settings, but I don't think I have any set.


----------



## Strickt

HELP!

Just got a 660ti and its paired with my 2500k oc'ed to 4.4ghz or so. Even if I set BF3 to all LOW settings I get very jumpy skippy parts that seem to freez up the game for a half second or so. Is there a reason this is happening? I happend a little bit with my previous card a 5850 but its almost unplayable with this card....

edit;

Its probably also good to mention the fact that i havent played bf3 in MONTHS. so I dono if this is new or due to old updated.

lastly Im using the most up to date drivers so its not that. Unless the new ones are **** for bf3 but i havent heard that.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Hmm, it probably is honestly, I just can never find servers with more than 2 people, off to fiddle with my settings, but I don't think I have any set.


Do you have your region set?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> HELP!
> Just got a 660ti and its paired with my 2500k oc'ed to 4.4ghz or so. Even if I set BF3 to all LOW settings I get very jumpy skippy parts that seem to freez up the game for a half second or so. Is there a reason this is happening? I happend a little bit with my previous card a 5850 but its almost unplayable with this card....
> edit;
> Its probably also good to mention the fact that i havent played bf3 in MONTHS. so I dono if this is new or due to old updated.
> lastly Im using the most up to date drivers so its not that. Unless the new ones are **** for bf3 but i havent heard that.


Something sounds wrong. How often does this freezing happen?

-check you Internet connectivity. Reset router/modem. Slow or bad connection can cause this. Does this happen in campaign also?
- do a clean install of Nvidia drivers. Make sure all AMD driver are completely gone.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Something sounds wrong. How often does this freezing happen?
> -check you Internet connectivity. Reset router/modem. Slow or bad connection can cause this. Does this happen in campaign also?
> - do a clean install of Nvidia drivers. Make sure all AMD driver are completely gone.


Its not an internet issue, it seems as though its a frame issue. Ive completely removed amd drivers as far as i can tell.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> Its not an internet issue, it seems as though its a frame issue. Ive completely removed amd drivers as far as i can tell.


Try an repair install of the game. Just right click on the BF3 game window in origin and the option will come up. Other than that, checking to make sure you've cleaned out all of the AMD stuff and have tried a few different nvidia drivers, all I can off for advice is taking a look at your RAM usage. 4GB should be enough, but it would be coming close to maxing it out.


----------



## Strickt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Try an repair install of the game. Just right click on the BF3 game window in origin and the option will come up. Other than that, checking to make sure you've cleaned out all of the AMD stuff and have tried a few different nvidia drivers, all I can off for advice is taking a look at your RAM usage. 4GB should be enough, but it would be coming close to maxing it out.


+1 Didnt know i could run a repair. leme check that when I get home. whats a good program for accuratly monitoring Ram usage? or should I just use windows performacen monitor? How do you reccommend I check for lingering AMD drivers, I just uinstalled them via windows uninstaller then installed nvidia drivers then ran CCleaner.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strickt*
> 
> +1 Didnt know i could run a repair. leme check that when I get home. whats a good program for accuratly monitoring Ram usage? or should I just use windows performacen monitor? How do you reccommend I check for lingering AMD drivers, I just uinstalled them via windows uninstaller then installed nvidia drivers then ran CCleaner.


Some use driver sweeper in safe mode, and go through the folders/registry manually deleting anything ati related.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Do you have your region set?


I hit "Reset to default" and this is all it comes up with.. seriously? Am I really being this derpy and missing something? xD


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> I hit "Reset to default" and this is all it comes up with.. seriously? Am I really being this derpy and missing something? xD


Yes. Set your region and set free slots 1-5, and 6-10 for almost full servers. Also, click the ping section/button to sort by lowest ping server at the top of the list. There is further refining after that, but start with that first.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes. Set your region and set free slots 1-5, and 6-10 for almost full servers. Also, click the ping section/button to sort by lowest ping server at the top of the list. There is further refining after that, but start with that first.


Holy crap, that works a LOT better!

Thanks dude!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Holy crap, that works a LOT better!
> Thanks dude!


Yeah you have to set your region or it wont find very many, my guess is that it has trouble if there is too many servers to display.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> has anyone tried messing with the mini-map settings? I didn't even know they had options for this.


I just hit N in game to change it. AK maps I seem to be hitting it a lot more often though.









Haven't played much the last few days. A little burn out I guess. So tonight I just decided to jump in and goof off having some fun. Made a short video that sums up about how that went.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I just hit N in game to change it. AK maps I seem to be hitting it a lot more often though.


You can also move it


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can also move it


I am going to try this. I see some people with the huge maps on the left not sure how they play like that a small mini-map in the middle makes sense.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I just hit N in game to change it. AK maps I seem to be hitting it a lot more often though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't played much the last few days. A little burn out I guess. So tonight I just decided to jump in and goof off having some fun. Made a short video that sums up about how that went.


haha, that's almost as fun as softly landing a helicopter on the ground only for it to explode in "bad luck". Playing BF3 is like playing a slot machine, you never know if the next button you press is going to work or not.


----------



## _REAPER_

man I miss playing BF3... I am ready to get off this deployment


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> haha, that's almost as fun as softly landing a helicopter on the ground only for it to explode in "bad luck". Playing BF3 is like playing a slot machine, you never know if the next button you press is going to work or not.


So true.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Got my first SSD today, sounds like BF3 should go on it judging by the absurd load times.

Anyone have any input ?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Got my first SSD today, sounds like BF3 should go on it judging by the absurd load times.
> Anyone have any input ?


Yes! The team with the most SSDs often gets a huge lead in the start of the game... Before I got my SSD, by the time I loaded a game of conquest, all of the points were already taken.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes! The team with the most SSDs often gets a huge lead in the start of the game...


...can't tell if serious.......................


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes! The team with the most SSDs often gets a huge lead in the start of the game... Before I got my SSD, by the time I loaded a game of conquest, all of the points were already taken.


Ah, I see. Sounds great.

I once had a 7 minute load time, i waited so long I forgot I was waiting.

Thanks,


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> haha, that's almost as fun as softly landing a helicopter on the ground only for it to explode in "bad luck". Playing BF3 is like playing a slot machine, you never know if the next button you press is going to work or not.


I thought that was me, do you get that too? For-instance I will hold the w button but have to re-hit it in-order to move. Really sucks when your flying a heli and crash.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Ah, I see. Sounds great.
> I once had a 7 minute load time, i waited so long I forgot I was waiting.
> Thanks,


I had like a minute or two with the WD black HDD...now with my Samsung SSD its <10seconds any map.

Also, realized that if I lowered the size of the server browser it would distort the server list and I'd only be able to display about 4 servers in Chrome...realized that once I made the size of the page larger they all popped up...fail


----------



## Tweetbix

Looks like my days of playing BF3 are over, last night was playing fine, today everytime i start the game i get a "Battlefield 3.exe has stopped working".
And i only just got another 670 to do sli.
Already reinstalled the game, reinstalled drivers.
Not sure what else, short of reinstall of windows.
bugger


----------



## sp4wners

God damit I have a really nice match right now, only headshots from 400+ meters i was first on the server and they banned me for one round for using bad words...







Life is brutal xD


----------



## kcuestag

Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Got my first SSD today, sounds like BF3 should go on it judging by the absurd load times.
> Anyone have any input ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! The team with the most SSDs often gets a huge lead in the start of the game... Before I got my SSD, by the time I loaded a game of conquest, all of the points were already taken.
Click to expand...

Ah, maybe if your hard drive is really slow.. I can usually get into the game before 2 are capped, or any capped. Sometimes I may miss out on a ride out of spawn, but not to often. Even then, I could just spawn on the 1st capped flag. I don't see it as a HUGE issue, sometimes I actually get to wait to start a game.. but that is usually once it becomes cached and loads quicker. Using a WD black. Maybe if you're playing on a green drive.. that could be an issue lol. (SSD FTW btw)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.*


:O Bolded for seriousness ^


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.


Good. Let's just hope there are no innocent bannings. You know what that feels like.


----------



## Frankrizzo

i doubt it but lets see what happens.

So does anyone else get this bug or is it just me?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I thought that was me, do you get that too? For-instance I will hold the w button but have to re-hit it in-order to move. Really sucks when your flying a heli and crash.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I thought that was me, do you get that too? For-instance I will hold the w button but have to re-hit it in-order to move. Really sucks when your flying a heli and crash.


I get that W button bug its real annoying


----------



## Frankrizzo

Thank god someone else feels my pain too







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I get that W button bug its real annoying


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.


Source?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i doubt it but lets see what happens.
> So does anyone else get this bug or is it just me?


It happens on the ground too. You'll be running and then just stop while you're still pressing W.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Source?
> It happens on the ground too. You'll be running and then just stop while you're still pressing W.


Yes, I know this bug quite well. It's worse in the air cause you don't know its happening until your dead. I am sure no one has a work around correct? On the ground you just have to re-hit it, unless it causes you not to move out of a bullets way. So its not that bad but still annoying.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> haha, that's almost as fun as softly landing a helicopter on the ground only for it to explode in "bad luck". Playing BF3 is like playing a slot machine, you never know if the next button you press is going to work or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was me, do you get that too? For-instance I will hold the w button but have to re-hit it in-order to move. Really sucks when your flying a heli and crash.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it is just the w key, I end up stopping with any movement, side to side, or forward occasionally. I always figured it was just my keyboard not registering it right. Using a cheap Microsoft kb, do you guys get this with good mechanical kb? That would really suck if it is actually a game bug...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Lot's of disconnections for me today for some reason. Missing 9003 packets, so a PB update fixed that, and now lost connection with EA online(1). I get the feeling that admins can kick someone and it gives that reason. Any admins confirm that this is possible?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.


I would be surprised about the FXAA/SMAA injector but I can understand the "tweaker" and modifying the .cas and .cat files. Has there been any specific mention of the injectors?


----------



## Gib007

The thing that still really, really angers me is the spot-menu bug. It happens rarely but when it does, I flip out.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i bought an eagle eye a while back. had it set halfway decent. played so much pc i can not for the life of me get the hang of bf3 on ps3. it is NOT the same.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Wow, went from 2 to sometimes 7 minute load times, those were very rare, to sub 10 seconds. I'm actually motivated to play the game now.

Just might buy that Armored Kill DLC.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Be aware DICE is going to start using a new method to catch cheaters, those who have modified ANY game file will be banned, I highly suggest you to stop using the FXAA Injector or any injector.


I told that a long ago







That's why i'm not using any third party software for any Origin game.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lot's of disconnections for me today for some reason. Missing 9003 packets, so a PB update fixed that, and now lost connection with EA online(1). I get the feeling that admins can kick someone and it gives that reason. Any admins confirm that this is possible?


Well an admin can insert any reason I guess but it will always look like an admin did it.

EA









Ban:









Kick









Losing connection from EA just happens. Used to be all the time, now it's less often it seems. Servers lose connection to EA randamly also and will kick everyone out for no reason, very annoying when you just got your server full







. Just a glitch in their backend.

Missing packets is often something on your or your ISP's end.

Not everything is the admins fault







I always loved getting cussed at for *auto*balance lol.

edit: I'll have you know I did just ban myself to get that center pic


----------



## james8

is there a hack that instantly teleports you to your spawn beacon whenever someone destroy it?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/45404245/1/327561723/
I was playing with hacker Aruhori and every, EVERY single time i destroy his beacon he appears behind me after a few seconds and i'm dead.
yes i made sure the rooms were empty before i shoot his beacon. yes this happen many many times.


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Did you get stabbed? Most likely he planted the beacon and waited for someone (you) to come and destroy it. Its a good trap for easy knife kills, used it it myself plenty of times.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> *Source?*
> It happens on the ground too. You'll be running and then just stop while you're still pressing W.


http://www.pcgamer.com/2012/10/03/dice-hints-bans-color-correcting-battlefield-3-mo/

It seems they are referring to the "mod tools" talked about here lately but I deleted my FXAA injector to be on the safe side til I see how this is going to pan out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Well an admin can insert any reason I guess but it will always look like an admin did it.
> EA
> 
> Losing connection from EA just happens. Used to be all the time, now it's less often it seems. Servers lose connection to EA randamly also and will kick everyone out for no reason, very annoying when you just got your server full
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just a glitch in their backend.
> Missing packets is often something on your or your ISP's end.
> Not everything is the admins fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always loved getting cussed at for *auto*balance lol.
> edit: I'll have you know I did just ban myself to get that center pic


Many thanks. I complain about autobalance only when I get separated from friends or it happens at odd times in the match.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haze_hellivo*
> 
> Did you get stabbed? Most likely he planted the beacon and waited for someone (you) to come and destroy it. Its a good trap for easy knife kills, used it it myself plenty of times.


no i got headshotted with AS VAL. and yes i swear i check the room before i storm the beacon.


----------



## Krazee

I really like the new mouse, still need to get the keys setup but overall nice


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Good. Let's just hope there are no innocent bannings. You know what that feels like.


Yeah I know how that feels, will not bother trying the FXAA Injector again to be safe, don't want to be banned from Origin again.


----------



## pc-illiterate

did anyone pay attention to how long battlelog/bf3 will be down for the update ?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> did anyone pay attention to how long battlelog/bf3 will be down for the update ?


It was down for 30 minutes, as displayed in the Home page.


----------



## iARDAs

The Gunship ruins the new map pack for me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The Gunship ruins the new map pack for me.


I don't think it ruins it, but it would be better had they not included it. Every death from it just feels cheap, especially if I forget about it and all of a sudden, "where the hell is that fire coming from. Oh, right."


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't think it ruins it, but it would be better had they not included it. Every death from it just feels cheap, especially if I forget about it and all of a sudden, "where the hell is that fire coming from. Oh, right."


I know the feeling just another way to give more control of the map to vehicle whores.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't think it ruins it, but it would be better had they not included it. Every death from it just feels cheap, especially if I forget about it and all of a sudden, "where the hell is that fire coming from. Oh, right."


and is really aggravating when your team doesn't give a damn about trying to capture / defend the gunship flag.......


----------



## OverClocker55

I banned Origin a long time ago.


----------



## raptorxrx

Go again?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Go again?


I VAC banned Origin a long time ago


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I know the feeling just another way to give more control of the map to vehicle whores.


Well *A*K really is about the vehicles... What I do like about it is exactly what was stated. That flag is important and therefore changes up strategy a little from the rest of the maps in the game. You don't find people caring about much on pubs. They does what they does.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> and is really aggravating when your team doesn't give a damn about trying to capture / defend the gunship flag.......


Not as aggravating as when they ONLY give a damn about the gunship flag. When I was still playing AK, usually my team won when we had all the flags except the gunship flag, because the enemy team was just trying to hold that 1 flag.


----------



## BenchAndGames

*Battlefield 3: Details of the Blood [ GTX 680, 1080p ]*


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not as aggravating as when they ONLY give a damn about the gunship flag. When I was still playing AK, usually my team won when we had all the flags except the gunship flag, because the enemy team was just trying to hold that 1 flag.


When you were still playing? People have quit already lol?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> and is really aggravating when your team doesn't give a damn about trying to capture / defend the gunship flag.......
> 
> 
> 
> Not as aggravating as when they ONLY give a damn about the gunship flag. When I was still playing AK, usually my team won when we had all the flags except the gunship flag, because the enemy team was just trying to hold that 1 flag.
Click to expand...

haha, I didn't even realize how the gunship was given to each side till I had played AK through probably 20 games. Then one game someone yelled in chat to hold the gunship flag, and then I noticed the little icon with it.









Also yes, loads of people have quit, and a lot have gave up ages ago. Really the only thing that has kept the game alive up til this point is the DLC. I was getting bored just before DLC would hit, so they timed it very well in that respect. DLC dropped, fun again for a while, or even those game "balancing" patches kept the game interesting. But now even, for me at least AK hasn't been totally redeeming for the game, CQ was very short lived, just the nature of it I think. So far B2K and vanilla maps seem to be the best all around. We'll see what happens with Aftermath, but for the game to have any real staying power beyond that, they will either have to allow modding/dedicated servers Or at least patch it a lot to fix all the broken stuff... Sadly I don't see this game having much support after DLC, I think EA has taken a new model for BF series that won't be in our best interest.

Despite all that, the game is a blast at times.


----------



## schmotty

I had the FXAA installed before I reinstalled BF3, and I forgot all about it. Don't notice a difference and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Hostility? Because he called me a cheater!! i never called anyone a cheater a OCN so who's hostile? LOL
> Also You have something to "polish guy"? I bet Your family came from Poland or Ireland to USA. I'm sorry but everyone in USA are from Europe, that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, some are from Africa, most are from Mexico.
> 
> OT: I had the FXAA installed before I reinstalled BF3, and I forgot all about it. Don't notice a difference and it doesn't bother me.
Click to expand...

Don't notice a difference in that it doesn't look any better or? Might want to make sure it is disabled, supposedly DICE will be checking for modified files and banning accordingly now.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Please keep the conversation civil and on topic. Thanks!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Please keep the conversation civil and on topic. Thanks!


I agree 100 percent


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Don't notice a difference in that it doesn't look any better or? Might want to make sure it is disabled, supposedly DICE will be checking for modified files and banning accordingly now.


But the fxaa injector doesnt modify files.
Dice doesnt ban anyone. Thats pb job even though its a fail.


----------



## schmotty

I reinstalled windows and battlefield on a separate drive, so I'm 110% sure it isn't enabled. Besides, FXAA is something that Nvidia has listed in the control panel; how exactly is it mistaken for cheating?


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*


I agree with that, but i can't just stand some people...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I reinstalled windows and battlefield on a separate drive, so I'm 110% sure it isn't enabled. Besides, FXAA is something that Nvidia has listed in the control panel; how exactly is it mistaken for cheating?


Not just FXAA, but the color injectors that were installed separately for the game. It wasn't an issue until recently, since someone just released some mod tools for the game that allow people to change some things, which if abused could be used for cheating. DICE/PB came up with a new method of detecting files for changes, and I guess if any files are modified you could potentially be banned, whether you were just making the game look pretty or changing weapon stats to make you godly.

Source


----------



## Nope oO

So is FXAA banned too?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> So is FXAA banned too?


yup


----------



## james8

is the SMAA injector banned? I played MP 1-2 days ago and did not have any problem.
i srsly don't want the SMAA injector to be banned the in-game post-process AA absolutely suck!
one little idiot trying to have glory results in the inconvenience of thousands


----------



## croy

hey guys im planning to buy the premium edition = bf3 b2k + premium. can i just use the premium one and like sell the bf3 b2k? the premium is all i need. tia


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> When you were still playing? People have quit already lol?


I don't really like conquest and rush is broken.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys im planning to buy the premium edition = bf3 b2k + premium. can i just use the premium one and like sell the bf3 b2k? the premium is all i need. tia


Ummm...no.
...tapatalk...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Ummm...no.
> ...tapatalk...


Why? is it tied together?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Why? is it tied together?


yes its is. it is impossible to sell one with out the other.

for some reason I do not like the support class at all. What Load out are you guys using?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> yes its is. it is impossible to sell one with out the other.
> for some reason I do not like the support class at all. What Load out are you guys using?


Depends.

I never use it longer than mid range.

M27 IAR

Kobra/Iron Sights/ Red dot. Depends on da mood
Bipod
ExtMag/Heavy barrel. Depends on da range

Or if I'm on TDM
M240B

Kobra
Foregrib
Ext Mags


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Why? is it tied together?


You need the base game to play the map packs for it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> for some reason I do not like the support class at all. What Load out are you guys using?


Me too, the guns are too inaccurate. The M27 and L86 are the only ones I would even consider using unless I wanted to camp with a bipod somewhere.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> yes its is. it is impossible to sell one with out the other.
> for some reason I do not like the support class at all. What Load out are you guys using?


damn. someone told me that i could just use the premium and sell the base game. glad i asked here first.

but wait, are you sure? lol. tnx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You need the base game to play the map packs for it....


yeah i have the base game already. we're friends don't you rem? lol. Origin/BL: CastorRoy


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> damn. someone told me that i could just use the premium and sell the base game. glad i asked here first.
> but wait, *are you sure*? lol. tnx
> yeah i have the base game already. we're friends don't you rem? lol. Origin/BL: CastorRoy


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah i have the base game already. we're friends don't you rem? lol. Origin/BL: CastorRoy


Then just buy premium.
bf3 premium = just premium
bf3 premium edition = game + premium


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Then just buy premium.
> bf3 premium = just premium
> bf3 premium edition = game + premium


i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.

$34 - BF3 Premium
$36 - BF3 Premium Edition

for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. *but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.*
> $34 - BF3 Premium
> $36 - BF3 Premium Edition
> for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


No. Battlefield 3, the base game, is required with it or having premium is useless.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> yes its is. it is impossible to sell one with out the other.
> for some reason I do not like the support class at all. What Load out are you guys using?


M240B with suppressor is probably my favorite. Since almost no one uses the suppressor anymore you can get alot of easy kills since you dont show up on the minimap. I tried using it on AK maps but too many long shots. I have been using the AS Val and G18 silenced on the AK maps with support class just so I can C4 some vehicles.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.
> $34 - BF3 Premium
> $36 - BF3 Premium Edition
> for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


Oh I see, I didn't know the price was that close.
You could change your name and sell your original account, and use the new one. I doubt you could get much for it though, considering it went on sale for $10 recently, and probably will again. And you would lose all your stats and unlocks.

Where can you get them for that price? On Origin they are $60/$50


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh I see, I didn't know the price was that close.
> You could change your name and sell your original account, and use the new one. I doubt you could get much for it though, considering it went on sale for $10 recently, and probably will again. And you would lose all your stats and unlocks.
> Where can you get them for that price? On Origin they are $60/$50


I know gamefly has BF3 vanilla for $8.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.
> $34 - BF3 Premium
> $36 - BF3 Premium Edition
> for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


Where do you see those prices?


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys i am really baffled and would love some help here and hope it's not just on my end and it's Dice's issue or perhaps other players are getting lag lately or a unexpected crash?

This has never happened to me and i keep wondering i might have a bad modem but my internet is just fine.

I just hope other players are having the same issue.
I went in a random server close to me and i played multiplayer for about 10 seconds and it just shuts down. The game is gone?

No errors were left or anything. I just wonder if someone have the same problem i do on this game?

This has never happened to me before only since last night and i'm just baffled why is this happeneing. Everything is up to date.

Game crashes in middle of multiplayer and no error no nothing..

So confusing and it makes me think something is wrong with my PC but it can't be cuz it's just in good condition!

I am wondering if perhaps Dice has a bug in the game?

While i was typing in forums and something really STRANGE happened which resulted a error from Origin saying this:



"This account is logged on another computer. If you log in now. the other computer will be logged out. Remaining in Offline mode. Remaining Offline will not disrupt the other computer,but you will not have access to any online features."

Has anyone had this message before? What should i do? I have no idea and does this mean someone is using my account?

What should i do?

Advice please?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hey guys i am really baffled and would love some help here and hope it's not just on my end and it's Dice's issue or perhaps other players are getting lag lately or a unexpected crash?
> This has never happened to me and i keep wondering i might have a bad modem but my internet is just fine.
> I just hope other players are having the same issue.
> I went in a random server close to me and i played multiplayer for about 10 seconds and it just shuts down. The game is gone?
> No errors were left or anything. I just wonder if someone have the same problem i do on this game?
> This has never happened to me before only since last night and i'm just baffled why is this happeneing. Everything is up to date.
> Game crashes in middle of multiplayer and no error no nothing..
> So confusing and it makes me think something is wrong with my PC but it can't be cuz it's just in good condition!
> I am wondering if perhaps Dice has a bug in the game?
> While i was typing in forums and something really STRANGE happened which resulted a error from Origin saying this:
> 
> "This account is logged on another computer. If you log in now. the other computer will be logged out. Remaining in Offline mode. Remaining Offline will not disrupt the other computer,but you will not have access to any online features."
> Has anyone had this message before? What should i do? I have no idea and does this mean someone is using my account?
> What should i do?
> Advice please?


means someone on another computer is using your acount. It has gotten hacked or friends/family are using it? contact ea asap to get it back unless u already did


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.
> $34 - BF3 Premium
> $36 - BF3 Premium Edition
> for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


BF3 Premium Edition comes with two codes

1 is for BF3 Limited edition
2 is for premium


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> means someone on another computer is using your acount. It has gotten hacked or friends/family are using it? contact ea asap to get it back unless u already did


Ok if someone is using it right now. What do i do? Just shut down origin and not click anything?

I think i will have to contact EA support but problem is i am hearing impaired and how can i contact them?

Can email work or live chat messages?

Can you provide me links to contact EA support? Do i have to login there?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Ok if someone is using it right now. What do i do? Just shut down origin and not click anything?
> I think i will have to contact EA support but problem is i am hearing impaired and how can i contact them?
> Can email work or live chat messages?


yeah go to ea.com. log in and then choose live chat.


----------



## [email protected]

OK i did that.. guess what happened upon trying to login?

Says the service is temporarily invaliable ..

seriously
Now what?


----------



## [email protected]

http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/45/7819479.page#23782361 i found this old thread and it apparently is a bug?

Not sure if legit but i'll pass this on to Battlelog forums too.

Hope it's just a bug then. I dunno but o well.


----------



## pc-illiterate

hey pwnt, able to login yet ?
when i have a seriously screwed up crash, im also told my account is in use. dont worry about it.

dizzle, if it comes with 2 codes, i dont see why you need THAT bf3 to use the premium code. but if you do, lolwasted money.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> hey pwnt, able to login yet ?
> when i have a seriously screwed up crash, im also told my account is in use. dont worry about it.
> dizzle, if it comes with 2 codes, i dont see why you need THAT bf3 to use the premium code. but if you do, lolwasted money.


Looks like i'm not the only one then. I seen a few other posts by others recently in EA support forums. Now all i can do is wait for a fix i guess i dunno. Let me know if you got lucky talking to EA support. I couldn't login to contact them for assit.


----------



## pc-illiterate

well im logged into origin right now.
maybe its another issue for some. wait time for live chat is 48 minutes. im guessing theres millions n millions of people with problems right now.

DONT FEEL ALONE!! lol


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone getting crashes here? I just hope in the end it's a bug cuz otherwise i hope someone gets caught for stealing information or hacking Origin accounts but the REP at EA forums mention it's a bug with the server and the system.

Best bet is probably update Origin or reinstall to see if the effect still occurs.


----------



## perablenta

I can't log into battlelog or Origin again. This is the second time this week. It's just keeps saying my password/username is incorrect.

This happend a few days ago as well, I left it alone and a day later when I clicked on Origin it login in didn't even ask for a password. Got onto battlelog and played the game just fine. Now I have the same problem again, but it didn't go away after 24 hours like last time.

Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> well im logged into origin right now.
> maybe its another issue for some. wait time for live chat is 48 minutes. im guessing theres millions n millions of people with problems right now.
> DONT FEEL ALONE!! lol


Yea i might wait tomorrow and see. If nothing else is resolved i'm considering getting a new modem also just to play it safe because i had this for three years and i figured a brand new one would be comforting knowing it works fine.

I do know it's Origin issue and i am certain they will fix it cuz nobody wants angry customers.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i know the premium edition comes with the base game and premium. but i want to know if it's possible to just use the premium code separately.
> $34 - BF3 Premium
> $36 - BF3 Premium Edition
> for $2 why not go for the premium edition right?


Cheapest I can find is $37.49 for Premium from 25% Amazon with code OCTOFUN1. I can't find any deals for Premium Edition pricing.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hey guys i am really baffled and would love some help here and hope it's not just on my end and it's Dice's issue or perhaps other players are getting lag lately or a unexpected crash?
> This has never happened to me and i keep wondering i might have a bad modem but my internet is just fine.
> I just hope other players are having the same issue.
> I went in a random server close to me and i played multiplayer for about 10 seconds and it just shuts down. The game is gone?
> No errors were left or anything. I just wonder if someone have the same problem i do on this game?
> This has never happened to me before only since last night and i'm just baffled why is this happeneing. Everything is up to date.
> Game crashes in middle of multiplayer and no error no nothing..
> So confusing and it makes me think something is wrong with my PC but it can't be cuz it's just in good condition!
> I am wondering if perhaps Dice has a bug in the game?
> While i was typing in forums and something really STRANGE happened which resulted a error from Origin saying this:
> 
> "This account is logged on another computer. If you log in now. the other computer will be logged out. Remaining in Offline mode. Remaining Offline will not disrupt the other computer,but you will not have access to any online features."
> Has anyone had this message before? What should i do? I have no idea and does this mean someone is using my account?
> What should i do?
> Advice please?


It's only a bug -.- It happened to me few times.


----------



## Tweetbix

if you think someone is logged into your account you could always use the forgot password button and have that send a new password to your email account. its what i use when i think someone else is using my account


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Oh I see, I didn't know the price was that close.
> You could change your name and sell your original account, and use the new one. I doubt you could get much for it though, considering it went on sale for $10 recently, and probably will again. And you would lose all your stats and unlocks.
> Where can you get them for that price? On Origin they are $60/$50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> Where do you see those prices?


DataBlitz. a store here in the Philippines.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> BF3 Premium Edition comes with two codes
> 1 is for BF3 Limited edition
> 2 is for premium


really? did you buy the premium edition? thanks man!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hey guys wondering if armored killl is worth the $15?


----------



## Mdkozon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys wondering if armored killl is worth the $15?


If you like huge maps with lots of vehicle warfare and snipers hiding everywhere, def worth it









In all seriousness its pretty fun but I find my self playing regular bf3 more Caspian border, Kargh island etc... IMO 64 players is not enough for those AK maps.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys wondering if armored killl is worth the $15?


Definitely YES! I bought AK about 2 week ago and i'm really happy with it. Also Alborz Mountain is the best looking map ever xD


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hey guys wondering if armored killl is worth the $15?


If you like *Conquest* on big huge maps with tons of vehicles, yes. But if you don't really like Conquest and mostly play Rush like me, I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There is a thread about mod tools over in the videogame section. http://www.overclock.net/t/1311473/mordorhq-battlefield-3-mod-tools-released But, do so at your own risk. I see two outcomes from these tools. One, is that dice will include these options in game for everyone to be able to use, through a patch. Fat chance though. Two, is banning people using these mods.


it's hard to say no to this ,i mean this looks way better ..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJU-JKFPsTo&feature=player_embedded

EDIT; http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489994030800/


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you like *Conquest* on big huge maps with tons of vehicles, yes. But if you don't really like Conquest and mostly play Rush like me, I don't think it's worth it.


if your a vehicle whore and love to kill infantry who have no defense then yes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's hard to say no to this ,i mean this looks way better ..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJU-JKFPsTo&feature=player_embedded
> EDIT; http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489994030800/


Sure it is. It's subjective. I think it looks worse in some areas that were shown. It makes players much easier to spot as well. Now I'm not saying that the game wouldn't look better with more natural and realistic colouring, but most of what was shown using that tool is neither of those things.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> if your a vehicle whore and love to kill infantry who have no defense then yes.


You keep complaining about this and I have no idea why. AK is centered around the vehicles much like CQ is focused fast paced infantry gameplay. It even says so right in the DLC title so I'm not sure what you were expecting. Maybe try playing something other that an lone wolf "recon" and you'll have more fun on those maps.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> if your a vehicle whore and love to kill infantry who have no defense then yes.


I play as sniper on AK, so i don't understand your thinking.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It sounds like someone needs to learn where the Kornets are and use them strategically if they don't like carrying around rocket launchers. I'm sorry the maps don't offer you a corner(s) to sit in and shoot people in the back as they run by all match.


----------



## TheYonderGod

He's talking about on rush there's tons of vehicles for the attackers and 1 for the defenders.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Guess that's why I've had a hard time finding an ak rush server that isn't empty. Maybe some infantry only ak rush then? That desert rush map looks like it has potential. Storm the beach, Cross the highway, brave the desert. Been disappointed I haven't been able to find a server with that map full.

I'm mostly a ground player but I'm still loving ak. I've c4ed so many tanks since ak came out lol. Plus the new tanks are a blast, not that I'm all that great in them. They're just faster and feel more agile. And the ATV's are awesome!

I have more hours in conquest but really don't have a preference anymore and mix it up quite a bit.


----------



## dezerteagle323

so after reading a few posts back... will having bone-stock FXAA injector get you banned?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezerteagle323*
> 
> so after reading a few posts back... will having bone-stock FXAA injector get you banned?


I don't think so, but I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## Amhro

lol, that random not-depending-on-anything stat - "skill" - IS OVER ONE THOUSAAAND!








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/
my best so far


----------



## sp4wners

You have a private life don't you?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> You have a private life don't you?


wait..what? i dont think i exactly get what you mean, but also how is this related with it?


----------



## sp4wners

I was just kidding, also i meant your stats, they're pretty good ;]


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> lol, that random not-depending-on-anything stat - "skill" - IS OVER ONE THOUSAAAND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/
> my best so far


just another m16 noob


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just another m16 noob


just another M320, USAS, assault noob-whore.


----------



## Mobius01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just another m16 noob


Coming from an M320 spammer


----------



## EliteReplay

wow i really hate ppl that only use medic + m16a3 lol thos are pure noobs to my eye
when i want challenge i take any class with any underused weapon and i tend to do well


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> wow i really hate ppl that only use medic + m16a3 lol thos are pure noobs to my eye
> when i want challenge i take any class with any underused weapon and i tend to do well


Your telling me its pretty pathetic they only use one gun. There are lots of good guns out there. m16a3 plus medic + darts = ultimate noob. I have 500 kills with almost all my weapons and 1000 kills with over half.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

No gun setup is 'noob'. Everyone uses what they like, if u dont wanna use an M16, fine, get over it. All this complaining... :S


----------



## frankth3frizz

I've noticed since the last update that tap tap is really crucial with about 70% of the guns for assault. It's great


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just another m16 noob


You have some serious problems.


----------



## 428cobra

i bought premium having fun with new maps. Did they do something to improve load times cause my game is loading heck of alot faster now with same hardware


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Damn some pissed off people in here. Calm down and quit being butthurt.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> just another m16 noob


yup, thats why there is so BIG difference between m16 and other guns in kills








oh yeah and i havent played with m16 for like 1-2 months, i should use it again


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yup, thats why there is so BIG difference between m16 and other guns in kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah and i havent played with m16 for like 1-2 months, i should use it again


From the looks of it you should probably stick with the choppers.


----------



## nezff

I don't use the m16 or medic class much, but find it hilarious that players call other players noobs for using a machine gun but yet they use the grenade launcher and shotgun mostly. Come on man.

Everyone has their own kit and gun combo they use on the game. Most people get good with a kit and use it mostly. They aren't noobs because you get owned or killed by them. The game has all these guns,vehicles, etc.. In it but they can't use it because they face the possibility of being called a noob because you don't agree with it. Idiotic.

I understand that some guns are used more because they are easier to use, but that doesn't mean anything.

Play the game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Was my post removed? I was merely poking fun at myself, and I find it funny that the other post wasn't removed. Ah it looks like it was. What a bunch of whiners. Anyways...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> lol, that random not-depending-on-anything stat - "skill" - IS OVER ONE THOUSAAAND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/
> my best so far


Obvious team stacker.


----------



## BeastRider

I know it's a little late for this question. But does OL multiplayer of BF3 require an insanely fast connection? I mean I can play other MMOs like WoW or currently GW2 with not much lag (I only lag when there are like, a ton of people on screen and even then not so much). Would I be able to play BF3 multiplayer online? I know how FPS requires a lot of precision so even a slight lag will lead to a bad experience. I used to play LAN multiplayer in computer shops but now I just wanna play at home and go online if it's possible..Thanks


----------



## OverClocker55

i has bf3 swag


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I know it's a little late for this question. But does OL multiplayer of BF3 require an insanely fast connection? I mean I can play other MMOs like WoW or currently GW2 with not much lag (I only lag when there are like, a ton of people on screen and even then not so much). Would I be able to play BF3 multiplayer online? I know how FPS requires a lot of precision so even a slight lag will lead to a bad experience. I used to play LAN multiplayer in computer shops but now I just wanna play at home and go online if it's possible..Thanks


There's a difference between a fast connection and high bandwidth. I have less than 1 meg/sec, and BF3 uses around one tenth of it, I do have a reasonably low ping though, I'd be more worried about that than bandwidth.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> There's a difference between a fast connection and high bandwidth. I have less than 1 meg/sec, and BF3 uses around one tenth of it, I do have a reasonably low ping though, I'd be more worried about that than bandwidth.


Yeah I know ping is definitely more important..I have a 2 meg connection and ping speedtest.net ping to nearest server is 60ms. Considering the servers are located in the States (I think?) and I'm from literally the opposite side of the planet, IDK how BF3 will run lol.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah I know ping is definitely more important..I have a 2 meg connection and ping speedtest.net ping to nearest server is 60ms. Considering the servers are located in the States (I think?) and I'm from literally the opposite side of the planet, IDK how BF3 will run lol.


I'm not sure if it will let you install the battlelog plugin without owning the game, but if it does you could try it and see what your ping is on some servers. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/
Edit: And the servers are all over the world, not only in the US


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Yeah I know ping is definitely more important..I have a 2 meg connection and ping speedtest.net ping to nearest server is 60ms. Considering the servers are located in the States (I think?) and I'm from literally the opposite side of the planet, IDK how BF3 will run lol.


You have enough bandwidth, you'd just need a local(ish) server to play on. I can get to the states and play but they ping around 120 and that's becoming noticeable so I stay in europe.


----------



## BeastRider

From Asia so maybe there's a Japan server that won't be as bad..Won't understand what anyone would be saying though lol..Australia server maybe? Is there such a thing? lol


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> From Asia so maybe there's a Japan server that won't be as bad..Won't understand what anyone would be saying though lol..Australia server maybe? Is there such a thing? lol


Aisa is selectable in the Battlelog region filter with Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore and India as sub-catagories. I'm getting Japan and Hong Kong showing up at around 300 ping from the UK. There's also Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## BeastRider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Aisa is selectable in the Battlelog region filter with Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore and India as sub-catagories. I'm getting Japan and Hong Kong showing up at around 300 ping from the UK. There's also Australia and New Zealand.


Good to know, maybe Singapore servers will work best. Ima give the ping test a try when I get home. My buddies and I miss playing FPS games since after graduating college lol.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi all !

I'm from the Alps and have a 50/5 Fibreconnection , the only Servers i get over 300ms ping are Australia,New Zealand,Asia,Afrika,South America ,hm did i forget one ...nah

usefull add-ons:

http://battlelogplus.com/download/

http://getbblog.com/en/download

btw some new infos from MOH :

Don't get me wrong i'm an old BF-Veteran ,but i don't like the way that Dice patched the game and is absolutely unplayable sometimes !
btw² why the duck they made a ingame and a Battlelog Serverbrowser ? why cant dice do something usefull like that or get some things fixed .

MOH:Warfighter Dev talking bout FB2 Engine

FrostBite 2, VoIP, Games and More
In principle, we report news about Battlefield 3 is not about Medal of Honor: Warfighter - and if we do, then this happens clearly demarcated at the end of message. The interview with Creative Director of games.on.net Kristoffer "hope" Bergqvist - which incidentally worked for six years at DICE - but offers exciting insights away from Warfighter. Particularly interesting are some statements, considering that technical improvements to the engine and features are exchanged between the studios and therefore likely to be of interest to a Battlefield 4 and relevant ...
- You can - in contrast to Battlefield 3 - Change the values and similar weapons simply by server patch. Damage calculation is also running on the server and not on each client - this is possible because the server load is not as strong.
- We know from DICE that there are various hacks and closes gaps in constant "FrostBite 2" code. Other studios to do with the engine - at Danger Close has, for example, eliminates many security vulnerabilities.
- Deviation - so that a ball that flies not exactly where you aim - is almost not present in Warfighter. In Battlefield 3 does.
- Perhaps the biggest problem in Battlefield 3 is the hit detection: In some cases we also met behind corners or even Terffer do no harm. The problem is that the server in Battlefield 3 will need a lot of power for the vehicles and destruction. It is at this problem you have - as well as to minimize the input lag - worked very hard.
- The frame rate alone is not responsible for the input lag, but has a large share often. With various tricks and a lot of work, you can fix the problem but.
- It has revamped the water for Warfighter significantly. Now there is, for example, to marvel correct wave dynamics.
- One considers since Battlefield 2, "Locational VoIP" - so that opponents can hear what the other players are talking in their vicinity in VoIP, if they are close enough - to install. But this means a lot of new problems in the balance and a lot of players that do not use VoIP more.
Note: All other information from the interview can be found at the end of message).

About Warfighter
The remaining information can be found earlier in the summary of the interview.
- As we know from the last Medal of Honor multiplayer at DICE has been developed - that led to the fact that single-player and multiplayer have differed sharply. That has now changed, as well as the multiplayer in Danger Close arises. Some of the participating developers have even worked with Steven Spielberg on the first Medal of Honor 15 years ago.
- You will be able to both single player and multiplayer as lean around corners.
- You can not use when crawling scope. That is also realistic.
- Bullet drop is due to the smaller maps quasi hardly an issue.
- The different classes are distinguished not only by arms and equipment, but also in terms of hit points and speed.
- Platoon Platoon versus the Warfighter version of clan matches - and it's easier than ever before.
- You are everything to Warfighter in style not like Battlefield 3 looks like. The key word is authenticity.
The Fire-Team feature has a lot of squad feature in Battlefield 3 is, however, more direct and faster.
- By itself, the system requirements compared to Battlefield have not changed the 3rd
- An example of the excellent cooperation between the EA studios is the "Hot Pursuit" said Levl, who worked on the "Need for Speed" and developers where one pursues a terrorist in the SUV.
- You have VoIP installed on the PC in the game. Normally you only hear his partner in the "End of Round" screen but you can hear all the players. Till launch or shortly thereafter they will deliver but probably a function to be available with more than one person in the VoIP channel.
- There is a game and a Battlelog server browser. Something you want to do both factions of players happy.

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.battlefield-3.org%2Ffieser-bug-technik-und-frostbite.t171313.html&act=url


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Obvious team stacker.


nope








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> From the looks of it you should probably stick with the choppers.


yeah, i will, since choppers bring fun, which keeps me playing


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I know it's a little late for this question. But does OL multiplayer of BF3 require an insanely fast connection? I mean I can play other MMOs like WoW or currently GW2 with not much lag (I only lag when there are like, a ton of people on screen and even then not so much). Would I be able to play BF3 multiplayer online? I know how FPS requires a lot of precision so even a slight lag will lead to a bad experience. I used to play LAN multiplayer in computer shops but now I just wanna play at home and go online if it's possible..Thanks


if you want to check your ping on bf3 servers go to the link that TheYonderGod posted.

highlight the server that you want, click its link on the right


look for the server address


hit windows key on your keyboard and type
ping -t server address


----------



## pc-illiterate

according to wuest's post, warfighter will be closer to what bf3 shouldve been. i hope ea doesnt push dice and danger close to rush it out the door before its finished properly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just got AK....not impressed. I feel like it'd be cool if there were some mods where we could have like sniper only maps without vehicles. But also, the maps seem mysteriously large..almost too large. Even with 64 people it seems like things are REALLY spaced out...hmm 128 players would make it fun.


----------



## Krazee

Started playing more close quarters lately. Shottie heaven lol


----------



## digitally

Gonna start collecting weapon dogtags soon... I missed playing with kh2000 rifle


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://forum.ea.com/eaforum/posts/list/45/7819479.page#23782361 i found this old thread and it apparently is a bug?
> 
> Not sure if legit but i'll pass this on to Battlelog forums too.
> 
> Hope it's just a bug then. I dunno but o well.


Pretty sure it is just an Origin bug as a few others have said. Sometimes when I come into work, I will have about 8 messages that says Account Offline, or Account in Use. Likely over the night the server had some issues and just spammed my account with them since I leave Origin on all the time. That is pretty disturbing though, if your account says it is in use, and you only have it installed 1 place.. Then you never know if you actually are hacked, since it has been a bug before. Origin's version of the boy who cried wolf.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> I know it's a little late for this question. But does OL multiplayer of BF3 require an insanely fast connection? I mean I can play other MMOs like WoW or currently GW2 with not much lag (I only lag when there are like, a ton of people on screen and even then not so much). Would I be able to play BF3 multiplayer online? I know how FPS requires a lot of precision so even a slight lag will lead to a bad experience. I used to play LAN multiplayer in computer shops but now I just wanna play at home and go online if it's possible..Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between a fast connection and high bandwidth. I have less than 1 meg/sec, and BF3 uses around one tenth of it, I do have a reasonably low ping though, I'd be more worried about that than bandwidth.
Click to expand...

Low ping and low bandwidth will work well. I'm on a 2mb down, 512kb up connection and it seems fine in that respect. Ping is higher than I would like though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just got AK....not impressed. I feel like it'd be cool if there were some mods where we could have like sniper only maps without vehicles. But also, the maps seem mysteriously large..almost too large. Even with 64 people it seems like things are REALLY spaced out...hmm 128 players would make it fun.


Definitely right on those points. It's like DICE just made the maps huge, just to make them huge. Really if you don't get a ride the walks are very long between some of the points, then it gets boring.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> according to wuest's post, warfighter will be closer to what bf3 shouldve been. i hope ea doesnt push dice and danger close to rush it out the door before its finished properly.


yeah i hope this too .


----------



## [email protected]

Yea so far it is a bug and reverted back, i am not the only one with the issue but i can play the game now. However i already spoke to the moderator and he is forwarding intel to Dice on the issue and it's under investigation. Which made me happy.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Started playing more close quarters lately. Shottie heaven lol


ACTUALLY, i think im not the only one playing late DLCs haha, when all my friend my friends were playing CQ i was playing regular BF3







, now that Armored kill is out... in enjoying playing CQ haha... maybe when AFTER MATCH IS OUT , im going to play AK


----------



## Bluemustang

Reinstalled my OS yesterday and now my BF3 won't run beyond 60 fps. No I don't have any vsync enabled or anything like that. Any ideas?


----------



## schmotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Reinstalled my OS yesterday and now my BF3 won't run beyond 60 fps. No I don't have any vsync enabled or anything like that. Any ideas?


Did you reinstall the GPU drivers?


----------



## Frankrizzo

anyone play with headphones? Its a totally different experience. You can hear people's foot steps..


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> anyone play with headphones? Its a totally different experience. You can hear people's foot steps..


Headset yes!


----------



## Mdkozon

Ye def a lot better to play with headphones, can hear so much more in the game









used to use 5.1 speaker but sold it and got headset, works way better in games IMO + doesn't bother neighbors ^^


----------



## Sterling84

What audio setting do you use? Hi fi, war tapes?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> anyone play with headphones? Its a totally different experience. You can hear people's foot steps..


A good set of headphones nearly always outdo a set of speakers, at least for FPS where footsteps and small sounds matter. I guess something like an RTS or MMO it probably wouldn't have as much of an impact.

I've heard that knife clinking/swiping many times only to turn around and shoot the guy who just tried to take my tags. Lucky for his knife to fail, and lucky that I'm using headphones to notice that sound lol.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> Did you reinstall the GPU drivers?


Of course. This game is just weird. Had other strange issues before the reinstall.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mdkozon*
> 
> Ye def a lot better to play with headphones, can hear so much more in the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used to use 5.1 speaker but sold it and got headset, works way better in games IMO + doesn't bother neighbors ^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Headset yes!


I did the same sold my PC speakers for some denon's and use my tv speakers for other computer Audio. You cant beat over the ear headphones.


----------



## Gib007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> What audio setting do you use? Hi fi, war tapes?


*War Tapes* is the ultimate setting for quality and realism. Definitely set this!









In the subject of headphones, I do agree they add a lot of immersion. Mine are amazing (modified JVC HA-RX900) but despite the good sound stage and positioning of my headphones, I sometimes just like using my 5.2 speaker setup.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> anyone play with headphones? Its a totally different experience. You can hear people's foot steps..


I would never even think about playing without headphones and a sound card. What headphones did you get?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sterling84*
> 
> What audio setting do you use? Hi fi, war tapes?


Headphones. I never tried war tapes though, maybe it is better.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I would never even think about playing without headphones and a sound card. What headphones did you get?
> Headphones. I never tried war tapes though, maybe it is better.


I havent tried war tapes either i will give it a shot.

I got these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042ETXRQ/?t=slickdeals&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=slickdeals

On sale for 89.99 plus ship.


----------



## Ghost12

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'ghost12_d' (for 2 minutes) ... MD5Tool Mismatch: Update\Patch\Data\cas_50.cas (len=2048)

This just happened to me in the middle of a match on metro? i have no idea why or what it means. Has never happened before. I dont run mods or anything its just a standard install.


----------



## Frankrizzo

It's a PB error. That was a 2 minute kick because the game is erroring out for just about everyone right now. 2 minute kicks for md5 mismatch errors. Essentially it's trying to match the md5 checksum with a file and finding that the md5 sum comes back wrong


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> It's a PB error. That was a 2 minute kick because the game is erroring out for just about everyone right now. 2 minute kicks for md5 mismatch errors. Essentially it's trying to match the md5 checksum with a file and finding that the md5 sum comes back wrong


Oh ok thanks.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Update pb


----------



## raptorxrx

For the headphone convo:

I use headphones _and_ my Bic DV62si's (not at the same time of course). My old Logitech's couldn't compare to my Beyer-dynamics, but my Bic's hold right up there. If you have regular desktop speakers, I can definitely understand why you would hear such a difference.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok, so stuttering or no? Maybe its network connection? Lag?

Here's what happens:
I'm strafing/moving left or right while aiming. But after I lift my hand off the key it seems like my guy still like moves some more to the side and its like a jagged movement. It seems its only when im aiming through sights. My lag is typically <50ms and I can't figure it out. It only does it on some servers and its like a delayed reaction between my guy stopping from moving left or right.
It bugs me but I think its more of a network issue than a graphics issue. Any way to prevent this? Should I move my network smoothing slider left or right? I've got it all the way left.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> For the headphone convo:
> I use headphones _and_ my Bic DV62si's (not at the same time of course). My old Logitech's couldn't compare to my Beyer-dynamics, but my Bic's hold right up there. If you have regular desktop speakers, I can definitely understand why you would hear such a difference.


Yea but can you hear the foot steps when your in the same building as someone else? It is really cool. If I hear someone come in a building I went inside, ill stay really still and hide in a corner and either knife them or shootem in the back. It is really realistic.

I do have a BIC sub-woofer for my tv system. they make a good product. I have it turned way up all the time. My neighbors in my condo must hate me.


----------



## schmotty

I use both 5.1 and a head set. I actually prefer the 5.1 because I can tell when the footsteps are behind me. Headset alone destroys my game, but I have used both and saw an advantage. I just crank up the speakers on the surround sound.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok, so stuttering or no? Maybe its network connection? Lag?
> Here's what happens:
> I'm strafing/moving left or right while aiming. But after I lift my hand off the key it seems like my guy still like moves some more to the side and its like a jagged movement. It seems its only when im aiming through sights. My lag is typically <50ms and I can't figure it out. It only does it on some servers and its like a delayed reaction between my guy stopping from moving left or right.
> It bugs me but I think its more of a network issue than a graphics issue. Any way to prevent this? Should I move my network smoothing slider left or right? I've got it all the way left.


If you go too far left with the smoothing it will make it stutter and stuff. You just want that as far left as you can and still get smooth gameplay. Try just bumping it a tiny bit at a time until it smooths out. Also it seems every new update I find myself re-adjusting it.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok, so stuttering or no? Maybe its network connection? Lag?
> Here's what happens:
> I'm strafing/moving left or right while aiming. But after I lift my hand off the key it seems like my guy still like moves some more to the side and its like a jagged movement. It seems its only when im aiming through sights. My lag is typically <50ms and I can't figure it out. It only does it on some servers and its like a delayed reaction between my guy stopping from moving left or right.
> It bugs me but I think its more of a network issue than a graphics issue. Any way to prevent this? Should I move my network smoothing slider left or right? I've got it all the way left.


I have a similar problem with one of the shotguns. I think when I strafe with the SPAS-12 it stutters as well, though its only that gun. No other afaik!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> If you go too far left with the smoothing it will make it stutter and stuff. You just want that as far left as you can and still get smooth gameplay. Try just bumping it a tiny bit at a time until it smooths out. Also it seems every new update I find myself re-adjusting it.


Are u talking bout the network smoothing factor ?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> It bugs me but I think its more of a network issue than a graphics issue. Any way to prevent this? Should I move my network smoothing slider left or right? I've got it all the way left.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Anyone notice a decline in people on-line in the last few weeks? BF3 wise?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Anyone notice a decline in people on-line in the last few weeks? BF3 wise?


Seems like it and I haven't checked the numbers but I can't help but think that it's just an illusion because we're more spread out now with new maps. Some people held out for AK didn't love and left but there is probably just as many new players coming in with all the $10 sales and such as there are people who left.

On a side note most of the people I used to play Conquest with switched to Team DM it seems. I like a round of that every now and then but it get's old quick imo.

+ Finally found the Full Rush AK servers, they were all HC.

Hitting more mixed mode servers lately, keeps it interesting.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

hm i will give this option a try !

Every expansion splits the community again ,that's what i see u also can look here http://bf3stats.com/ on the left side global stats : Global stats

PC online
41 114
PS3 online
49 505
360 online
22 896


----------



## Frankrizzo

I agree it seems like a lot of new users and less old ones.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I agree it seems like a lot of new users and less old ones.


alot more new users means more noobs! Higher k/d ratio...lol

Thanks for the halp guys. I'll bump that slider up!

After ditching my FXAA injector a few weeks ago I've found out that it added ~20% GPU usage to my system. Running 4xAA now and runnin rock solid 70Hz on my 945Mhz 580. No need to upgrade.


----------



## sp4wners

My battlelog profile stopped updating afeter every match. I can't see any ribbons, stars etc. after every match i've played. Enyone has the same problem? :/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> alot more new users means more noobs! Higher k/d ratio...lol
> Thanks for the halp guys. I'll bump that slider up!
> After ditching my FXAA injector a few weeks ago I've found out that it added ~20% GPU usage to my system. Running 4xAA now and runnin rock solid 70Hz on my 945Mhz 580. No need to upgrade.


Yeah I love noobs.

But when a level 11 or someone like that kills me I immediately leave the game because of shame.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I love noobs.
> But when a level 11 or someone like that kills me I immediately leave the game because of shame.


I had like a level 2 that killed me. hax forsure!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I had like a level 2 that killed me. hax forsure!


a level 2 killed you?

I would uninstall the game if i were you and not install it back for a week.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> a level 2 killed you?
> I would uninstall the game if i were you and not install it back for a week.


That's probably why he killed me. I need to do a fresh install of the game....

New discussion:
*2 favorite guns!?!?!?:*

1: L85A2
2: AUG


----------



## pc-illiterate

level2, vet who rebought the game because its dirt cheap...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> My battlelog profile stopped updating afeter every match. I can't see any ribbons, stars etc. after every match i've played. Enyone has the same problem? :/


They moved the ribbons to the right side of battlelog, you have to Star the ones you want to show up now.. So lame. Also you can see them in Recent Activity, at the very top with the tiny icons, it is the farthest to the right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> level2, vet who rebought the game because its dirt cheap...


Or a haxor who got his lvl 100 account banned and bought another..









lol

2 favorite guns? That is pretty tough decision, I use lots of different guns depending on map, or how I want to play, or if I just want to roll with something else.

Probably my 2 fav's right now are:
1. Scar L
2. M1911 or SKS


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> That's probably why he killed me. I need to do a fresh install of the game....
> New discussion:
> *2 favorite guns!?!?!?:*
> 1: L85A2
> 2: AUG


Right now
F2000
L85A2

but it changes a lot there are so many good guns out there and i use them all. i do not have any guns over 2 thousand kills.

I could list ten right off the top of my head that i really like

F2000
L85A2
SKS
M416
M16a3 feel like a noob when I play with it since all the noobs do.
Scar-l needs more ammo though
M4A1
M39 EMR
AUG
SG553

I usually play medic or engineer


----------



## ~sizzzle~

hmmm 2 favorite guns ?

Seems to change each update and by which map I'm playing the most.

1) AS Val
2) M9 Tac

Just the go to package for me I guess. I mix it up quite a bit though. RPK is becoming a favorite and I've been using the 1911 a bit more here recently.










***************************************************************************

Probably old news by now but if you didn't see it. Both PBBans and GGC have added an MD5Tool Scan that is seperate from EA/PB to check for FileTweaker- If found it will result in a kick... for now.

GGC messed theirs up and kicked a bunch of people that shouldn't have been kicked.

Also note:
Quote:


> We are not kicking for BF3 Colour Tweaker released by Realmware.


http://www.pbbans.com/forums/battlefield-3-file-tweaker-and-md5tool-kicks-t164651.html


----------



## Frankrizzo

Don't forget the knife. One of the funnest weapons of all, when it works. I have over 800 kills most via take downs. I remember one of my best rounds ended in a knife take down right before it went black. I couldn't if timed it better. I wish I recorded it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I have a memorable knife experience like that from Gunmaster. I was on the LVG looking for a kill and someone else was already on the knife hunting so I figured it was game over. At this point I was just shooting LVG randomly around, and popped one off toward my right down a hallway when I saw a guy coming with a knife, he was focused on a team mate and coming up right behind him. I switched to knife, and just before I got him, LVG killed someone + my knife kill half a second after that ended the game. Was awesome. He might have even been the other top guy who was just about to win, only to be foiled by random luck









Wish it was recorded though. Despite all the bugs, moments like these which make the game great fun at times.


----------



## Frankrizzo

You feel really good after a great round like that.
I should play gun master more. I rarely play it.

What made mine even more epic was I ran out of ammo killing two enemies and had no other choice but to use my knife. Aim for the shoulder and you can get some lucky knife take downs, even when facing enemy.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok, so stuttering or no? Maybe its network connection? Lag?
> Here's what happens:
> I'm strafing/moving left or right while aiming. But after I lift my hand off the key it seems like my guy still like moves some more to the side and its like a jagged movement. It seems its only when im aiming through sights. My lag is typically <50ms and I can't figure it out. It only does it on some servers and its like a delayed reaction between my guy stopping from moving left or right.
> It bugs me but I think its more of a network issue than a graphics issue. Any way to prevent this? Should I move my network smoothing slider left or right? I've got it all the way left.


If you're describing what I think you are, it happens with certain sights to everyone (afaik) try another sight and see if it still does it.


----------



## croy

1. AEK-971
2. M1911

but i actually use any gun


----------



## frankth3frizz

Favorite guns would be ak74m and my 1911

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OverClocker55

Can't wait to get home and play *BF3* on my pc. I'll be getting 2 GTX 670's and swapping out my 580. Can't wait to see how it runs on 3 23in monitors !


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Can't wait to get home and play *BF3* on my pc. I'll be getting 2 GTX 670's and swapping out my 580. Can't wait to see how it runs on 3 23in monitors !


 That's what you need. More graphics cards.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you need. More graphics cards.


u sad bro?


----------



## HighwayStar

Does anyone here use Raptr? I have over 100hrs in BF3 and I'm trying to get it to track those hours. I just recently joined Raptr tho.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> u sad bro?


Nah. I actually stick with mine long enough to get it working right.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nah. I actually stick with mine long enough to get it working right.


u sownd sad


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you need. More graphics cards.


To be fair, he HAS had this 580 for a while..


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> To be fair, he HAS had this 580 for a while..


True


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> To be fair, he HAS had this 580 for a while..


LOL

What? 6 months? It's cool though, buy what you want


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> LOL
> What? 6 months? It's cool though, buy what you want


4 months


----------



## [email protected]

So far end of the week the Error reported to EA is gone cuz i changed my password back to the old one and logged in ok and played just fine for a day or two and now i'm seeing game crashing with NO error or no reason besides a minor rubber banding effect.

Makes me wonder if my modem is actually bad or the cable itself.

Also makes me wonder if anyone has the same kind of issue here and wonder if there is a work around for this? Quite annoying really. Hope this can get fixed

Ok i left one server, disconnected and did a hard reset with my modem. Then joined a different server and i still got lag such as rubber banding and game crashed with NO error whilst in middle of gameplay multiplayer server.

I am starting to think servers are causing problems and cannot be on my end because i did a speed test and my speed download and upload are just fine?

Makes me wonder if i have bad cable signal or it's something else with the game that needs to be looked into?

Is anyone experiencing this issue? Please post if you are!

I had a account error earlier stating Account is in use. But it's fine now. I honestly think it's Origin not communicating or perhaps something to do with the plugin..

Now i got a update saying i was in a server three seconds ago. I FIND that VERY odd cuz i wasn't on there and i am here on forums. Something isn't right with Battlelog or whatever. So maybe it's my end due to lag?

This is just weird and i hope i can get some help here.

I really hope this gets fixed cuz i ain't interested in playing anything else but this.

However this issue really is annoying. I hope i am not the only one here with this issue too.

Any thoughts?


----------



## sp4wners

I was played on most... weird server ever LOL. I was second on laderboard, i saved some guys ass from beign knifed (animation of knifing started). He said "Merci" (French) so I said to him "I saved your ass







" and i got banned for one round for using bad language LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! I'm just wondering why we can't use bad language on most of the servers. I bet admins never been in army LOL I know it's not real life, but come on... x_X


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I was played on most... weird server ever LOL. I was second on laderboard, i saved some guys ass from beign knifed (animation of knifing started). He said "Merci" (French) so I said to him "I saved your ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and i got banned for one round for using bad language LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! I'm just wondering why we can't use bad language on most of the servers. I bet admins never been in army LOL I know it's not real life, but come on... x_X


I wish there was a way to turn off the bad language in game. I don't think it's really needed. But keeping it clean helps the game go smoother for everyone and helps prevent the situation that just happened to you from happening.


----------



## phinexswarm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I was played on most... weird server ever LOL. I was second on laderboard, i saved some guys ass from beign knifed (animation of knifing started). He said "Merci" (French) so I said to him "I saved your ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and i got banned for one round for using bad language LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!!! I'm just wondering why we can't use bad language on most of the servers. I bet admins never been in army LOL I know it's not real life, but come on... x_X


its maded for keeping of offense in the chat like any other game,this isnt just they have never been in army and cursing is just another regulat thing
but the characters says like i.e''hey medic i need ******* back up'',''son of a ***** give me some ammo''


----------



## sp4wners

I got banned twice on this n00by server LOL. For using words "camper" and "noob" buahahaahah. So what should I say? "Hey guys let's praise the lord and dance around the fire"? :| This server is just sick.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> So far end of the week the Error reported to EA is gone cuz i changed my password back to the old one and logged in ok and played just fine for a day or two and now i'm seeing game crashing with NO error or no reason besides a minor rubber banding effect.
> Makes me wonder if my modem is actually bad or the cable itself.
> Also makes me wonder if anyone has the same kind of issue here and wonder if there is a work around for this? Quite annoying really. Hope this can get fixed
> Ok i left one server, disconnected and did a hard reset with my modem. Then joined a different server and i still got lag such as rubber banding and game crashed with NO error whilst in middle of gameplay multiplayer server.
> I am starting to think servers are causing problems and cannot be on my end because i did a speed test and my speed download and upload are just fine?
> Makes me wonder if i have bad cable signal or it's something else with the game that needs to be looked into?
> Is anyone experiencing this issue? Please post if you are!
> I had a account error earlier stating Account is in use. But it's fine now. I honestly think it's Origin not communicating or perhaps something to do with the plugin..
> Now i got a update saying i was in a server three seconds ago. I FIND that VERY odd cuz i wasn't on there and i am here on forums. Something isn't right with Battlelog or whatever. So maybe it's my end due to lag?
> This is just weird and i hope i can get some help here.
> I really hope this gets fixed cuz i ain't interested in playing anything else but this.
> However this issue really is annoying. I hope i am not the only one here with this issue too.
> Any thoughts?


I'm thinking some of the extreme lag and rubberbanding you are getting is on your end. I know you probably don't want to hear that but it just sounds like it to me. I was in and out of the game all day yesterday. Twice I got the good ole ."BF3 has stopped responding" . This isn't anything new but 2 times in one day is more then usual so I'd say they do have something going on there. But once was while first loading a map and once was when I alt/tabbed out then back in. In game though I wasn't having any "major" issues. Sure a couple lag spikes here and there but nothing outside of the usual that I'm sure you are familiar with.

Not sure what you have going on there as it could be about anything but I'd try the usual. Restart, if you are overclocked on the CPU side you might even clear CMOS just to make sure you get the cobwebs cleared out, maybe run a benchmark like heaven to make sure your machine is performing like it should and that it is a BF3 exclusive issue, use something like Afterburner to monitor GPU in game to see what it is doing, If you've updated any drivers recently you could roll them back.

As far as time being off. This might be too obvious but double check your clock. I was seeing some weird issues on battlelog event updates or whatever you want to call it. Was driving me nuts until I remembered that I had cleared CMOS and never reset my clock.
That aside they do seem to be having major issues on battlelog with the event reporting and in general. From friend announcements being repeated over and over again well after the fact to battle reports showing the players in the wrong order.
Another battlelog update notification is up now I see so hopefully they fix some of it.

Just throwing out some ideas for you, hope you get it straightened out soon.


----------



## pc-illiterate

any reports of realmware tools being kicked or banned lately ? not sure with the md5 tool checks.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I got banned twice on this n00by server LOL. For using words "camper" and "noob" buahahaahah. So what should I say? "Hey guys let's praise the lord and dance around the fire"? :| This server is just sick.


haha - I seriously considered adding "noob" to the language filter for autobans on the two 64 man servers I used to admin. lolol. People just get sick of hearing that childish bs. Noob this, noob that, noob,noob, noob. If you're going to talk smack come up with something better then that or don't bother.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i said nub twice on a server the other day. an admin told me and the other few to stop or he would start banning. i asked if i should call the guy a douche instead. he said he didnt care, he was tired of hearing noob. i turned my chat off............................


----------



## roasty

"any reports of realmware tools being kicked or banned lately ? not sure with the md5 tool checks."

I got hit with an MD5 file issue and kicked (2 minutes) earlier this week and was only using a FXAA injector (Danoc). I would say realmware would/could be an issue as well.


----------



## Krazee

I always keep telling me team if they suck to take their fingers out their *****


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> any reports of realmware tools being kicked or banned lately ? not sure with the md5 tool checks.


As of yesterday PBBans was saying
Quote:


> We are not kicking for BF3 Colour Tweaker released by Realmware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> "any reports of realmware tools being kicked or banned lately ? not sure with the md5 tool checks."
> I got hit with an MD5 file issue and kicked (2 minutes) earlier this week and was only using a FXAA injector (Danoc). I would say realmware would/could be an issue as well.


If you happened to be on a GGC-Streaming server at the time they had a major screw up and if I understood that right they miscoded the MD5 check and kicked everyone that wasn't using File Tweaker instead of everyone that was lol. That was supposed to get fixed today but in the mean time hopefully most of the admins disabled it.

So that might have been the issue.


----------



## pc-illiterate

@sizzle- hear anything of settings editor though ? i need it for my gamepad so i can try learning how to fly. my old joystick just doesnt cut it for choppers


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> @sizzle- hear anything of settings editor though ? i need it for my gamepad so i can try learning how to fly. my old joystick just doesnt cut it for choppers


Sorry I don't have anything for you on that. I don't fly much and when I do I just use keyboard and mouse. I thought the settings editor didn't do anything different than what you could in game just made it easier. There was some confusion on the heavy brake but I don't think it was a real issue.

I'll be on PBBans later today and I'll look for some more clarification but last I knew it was ok.

I just don't mess with any of the 3rd party stuff myself.


----------



## pc-illiterate

cool, thanks for the info


----------



## sp4wners

ec-gaming.eu (VIP) - Most ******ed gaming server ever. beware of using words as "noob" or even "camper" because you'll get banned LOLZ! Admins must be ******ed.

EDIT: Also "stupid" "******" "ass" not to mention "f......" and other bad words Jesus Christ....


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> ec-gaming.eu (VIP) - Most ******ed gaming server ever. beware of using words as "noob" or even "camper" because you'll get banned LOLZ! Admins must be ******ed.
> EDIT: Also "stupid" "******" "ass" not to mention "f......" and other bad words Jesus Christ....


I dont agree with calling an admin a ****** when he forbids players to say: You fvking camper. I mean you can THINK it, but no need to type it. I mean banning is maybe a bit too much. But not allowing it, fine.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i said nub twice on a server the other day. an admin told me and the other few to stop or he would start banning. i asked if i should call the guy a douche instead. he said he didnt care, he was tired of hearing noob. i turned my chat off............................


lol, silly admins.

Also the latency between battlelog and Origin is normal. I will see the Origin notice "XXX has startedplaying BF3" then 5-10 seconds later Battlelog will update showing them in game. Now if it said You had entered a game, and you hadn't been on for a long while that is kinda suspect. If you hadn't changed your password I would almost suspect someone else was using your account even though i believe that error is 99% of the time just a fake one because of the typical Origin bugs..


----------



## sp4wners

I didn't mean to call someone a "f...... camper" i meant just "camper" or "noob". Man it's not right to ban people for sayin "camper" without really bad words :/


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## xSociety

Wait, so they are NOT banning for using the color corrector?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Wait, so they are NOT banning for using the color corrector?


they are


----------



## sp4wners

They are banning for everything now :d


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> They are banning for everything now :d


Even for being Polish so watch out, lol


----------



## sp4wners

I heard that Krazee









Edit: You're Polish also so shut up xD


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'm thinking some of the extreme lag and rubberbanding you are getting is on your end. I know you probably don't want to hear that but it just sounds like it to me. I was in and out of the game all day yesterday. Twice I got the good ole ."BF3 has stopped responding" . This isn't anything new but 2 times in one day is more then usual so I'd say they do have something going on there. But once was while first loading a map and once was when I alt/tabbed out then back in. In game though I wasn't having any "major" issues. Sure a couple lag spikes here and there but nothing outside of the usual that I'm sure you are familiar with.
> Not sure what you have going on there as it could be about anything but I'd try the usual. Restart, if you are overclocked on the CPU side you might even clear CMOS just to make sure you get the cobwebs cleared out, maybe run a benchmark like heaven to make sure your machine is performing like it should and that it is a BF3 exclusive issue, use something like Afterburner to monitor GPU in game to see what it is doing, If you've updated any drivers recently you could roll them back.
> As far as time being off. This might be too obvious but double check your clock. I was seeing some weird issues on battlelog event updates or whatever you want to call it. Was driving me nuts until I remembered that I had cleared CMOS and never reset my clock.
> That aside they do seem to be having major issues on battlelog with the event reporting and in general. From friend announcements being repeated over and over again well after the fact to battle reports showing the players in the wrong order.
> Another battlelog update notification is up now I see so hopefully they fix some of it.
> Just throwing out some ideas for you, hope you get it straightened out soon.


I can assure you it's not overlocking issues cuz i ain't overclocked and it's nothing to do with drivers. This happened last night and i never had any problems since and i called my ISP to see if they had a problem on their end and mine and they said nothing is wrong and i ran a speed test. net and my downloads and uploads are just fine. I think it has something to do with Origin and the rest cuz i saw a pattern emerge on forums in Battlelog and everyone was having the same issue i am having.

I am gonna try again today and see it it still occurs or they fixing it. Otherwise i wanna test my theory and return the rented modem from my cable ISP and replace a new one and see if there is any difference and if not then it has to be Dice's end. Something with Origin's servers and battlelog. Heck i even tested to see if i would lag in a empty server and i did. It could be server releated. Will keep you all updated cuz i know a lot of players that are in a situation like me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Oh I see how it is Battlelog, only update the games YOU want to update, don't even bother giving me the reports on games that I do well on...









Speaking of mad, I just played a 4 person Gunmaster, really slow... One guy on the other side was talking smack because he got a huge lead. Of course that stopped when he hit the LVG lol, then I ended up on LVG also, and we had some good dancing and exchanging of grenades. Took his tags about 4 or 5 times, he took mine a few also. Now the report won't even come in, since I ended up winning with 39/33, pretty poor but for 2 v 2 it coulda been worse.. and that LVG I wanted to see his overall K too..

Wonder if he had something to do with this report not existing..


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Sometimes if you go to BF3 stats/reports and update the reports they will show up there. Just had a decent round and it didn't give me the report on battlelog but it was in BF3 stats and it gave me the points.


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> As of yesterday PBBans was saying


What settings do people use with BF3 color tweaker? No clue what options to set it to.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Sometimes if you go to BF3 stats/reports and update the reports they will show up there. Just had a decent round and it didn't give me the report on battlelog but it was in BF3 stats and it gave me the points.


Last time I missed a report (from an awesome game) I checked BF3stats and it didn't even register there either. Like it never even happened. Just checked the BF3stats, not sure if it has registered or not, I guess I have to login to Update it to most recent, but I don't really want to create an account just to see.. I do see some discrepancies between BattleLog and BF3stats though.. so it may have recorded the kills, deaths, win, etc but just no report for it.

Edit: Got it to update, and it does show the report.


----------



## Monstrous

Hi guys, just thought I'd chip in and say I finally took the plunge and bought BF3 after all this time. Runs awesome on the sig rig and have only put an hour or so in quickly tonight, but loving it already! Hope to see some of you at the (good) end of my gun







.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> Hi guys, just thought I'd chip in and say I finally took the plunge and bought BF3 after all this time. Runs awesome on the sig rig and have only put an hour or so in quickly tonight, but loving it already! Hope to see some of you at the (good) end of my gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Whats your BF3 soldier name? It'll make it easier to find you and collect your tags...............


----------



## Chimeracaust

Odd questions, but is Bandar Desert really the largest ever BF map? I feel like there were bf 1942 maps that were larger... This is not to say I don't love Armored Kill, just biggest ever?


----------



## raptorxrx

Chat tonight (random guys)

YOLO IDIOTS
PUSH
YOLO

Me: I've lived 12 times
Chuck Norris (was his name): That's because your jesus raptor (I had been ripping it up!)


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Chat tonight (random guys)
> YOLO IDIOTS
> PUSH
> YOLO
> Me: I've lived 12 times
> Chuck Norris (was his name): That's because your jesus raptor (I had been ripping it up!)


Just got out of a rush game where people kept talking about swag and YOLO. You weren't playing in the smutluv rush server were you?


----------



## raptorxrx

That was the game. lol! xD


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chimeracaust*
> 
> Odd questions, but is Bandar Desert really the largest ever BF map? I feel like there were bf 1942 maps that were larger... This is not to say I don't love Armored Kill, just biggest ever?


Seems like it, or they're playing a really good perspective game on us.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Monstrous*
> 
> Hi guys, just thought I'd chip in and say I finally took the plunge and bought BF3 after all this time. Runs awesome on the sig rig and have only put an hour or so in quickly tonight, but loving it already! Hope to see some of you at the (good) end of my gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your BF3 soldier name? It'll make it easier to find you and collect your tags...............
Click to expand...

This. Bullet spray inc!

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Nope oO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> OMG just got aimbot. soo cool!
> jk but ya


banned


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> banned


Agreed.

Why waste time for a software when you can value human talent and eye coordination and practice. Especially teamwork.

BF3 is so easy why waste time with bought hacks?

Man people are really ruining the future of Multiplayer if they keep up with this.

The game is so easy why waste time seeing them through walls knowing you're gonna shoot him.

Win all the time.

Where's that real skill you obtain with the mouse and keyboard?

No excuses!

I wonder what kind of maintenance they are doing tomorrow.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Agreed.
> Why waste time for a software when you can value human talent and eye coordination and practice. Especially teamwork.
> BF3 is so easy why waste time with bought hacks?
> Man people are really ruining the future of Multiplayer if they keep up with this.
> The game is so easy why waste time seeing them through walls knowing you're gonna shoot him.
> Win all the time.
> Where's that real skill you obtain with the mouse and keyboard?
> No excuses!
> I wonder what kind of maintenance they are doing tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nope oO*
> 
> banned


LOL you guys fell for it.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone here can't get battlelog to show up? Looks like it's still down for maintenance? Anyone?

Cuz i got a weird message on my browser saying"

This page isn't redirecting properly

Firefox has detected this server is redirecting request for this address in a way that will never complete.

This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies?

I enabled it then nothing still works?

Is there something wrong on my end?

I know Dice is doing maintenance right now though.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone? I would love to know if i got a problem otherwise i'm gonna have to reinstall Firefox to see if it'll fix the issue.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Whats your BF3 soldier name? It'll make it easier to find you and collect your tags...............


Ha this made me lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used to be a PC gamer 6-7yrs ago - just after building my rig, I got BF3 for PC recently.
I must say - GFX are great on ultra, but gameplay....I MUCH prefer palying on the 360 (controller included)

I don't know why, but playing on the 360 seems "fair" - everyone is "equal" there is no advantage in having a "bettter keyboard/mouse".


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I wonder what kind of maintenance they are doing tomorrow.


Already done earlier http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654786475623327/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know why, but playing on the 360 seems "fair" - everyone is "equal" there is no advantage in having a "bettter keyboard/mouse".


The advantage of having a better keyboard/mouse is very small, the skill cap is just so much larger that there is probably a bigger variety of different skill levels in a given PC server.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Already done earlier http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654786475623327/
> The advantage of having a better keyboard/mouse is very small, the skill cap is just so much larger that there is probably a bigger variety of different skill levels in a given PC server.


well not really - I thought PC gamers would have been a little more aware of how to play....but they are worse than Xbox gamers.
That's from a level 1 to a level 100.
FYI, here's my BF3 profile :
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Totally-Dubbed/#!/bf3/soldier/Totally_Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox/

I'm not exactly a noob playign the game - just thoguht to mention that









I do have to give PC more time - as I've played on the xbox a LOT more, but still, first impressions are bad.


----------



## [email protected]

Game disconnected: Something went wrong.

This sucks. Been having problems with the game all week since last weekend. So many different errors.

Error has been reported to Ea Online.

Game Disconnected: Something went wrong.

Game crashes with NO error.

Lag in the game such as rubber banding effect last weekend.

I did command prompt to reset and reset modem and still problem occurs.

Reverting back to old password worked for a day or two and now the errors came back again.

Something is making this not work and i cannot even play the game.

Also did punkbuster update to recent patch. Drivers and everything else.

Other players are having this issue. I even called my ISP to see if there is a problem and there is none?

I ran speed test.net and my downloads and uploads are fine?

What doesn't even make sense is i can play the game during afternoon time daytime.

Late nights these errors happen.

Something is obviously seriously wrong with Origin.

They need to UPDATE it and add a layer of security like they do at Valve.

Anyone getting these issues?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to be a PC gamer 6-7yrs ago - just after building my rig, I got BF3 for PC recently.
> I must say - GFX are great on ultra, but gameplay....I MUCH prefer palying on the 360 (controller included)
> I don't know why, but playing on the 360 seems "fair" - everyone is "equal" there is no advantage in having a "bettter keyboard/mouse".


WELCOME BACK!









LOL I was like you man went I ditched the Xbox and build my first PC. I hated the mouse/key, and i sucked ass on it. But turning and aiming is so much more quick and precise. I had to practice with m/k, now Im pretty damn good.

-Very little advantage over m/k to cheaper m/k
-Huge advantage over m/k to 360 controller

Why does BF3 on Xbox seem more fair? Because you have a higher K/D on Xbox. If you are new to BF3 on PC then you are probably dying







A LOT! This is because the crowd on the PC are an older and more mature crown, in general. Xbox crowd is a large majority of kids. (Its funny to watch my 6y/o daughter on XBL multiplayer, she is not bad though) The more expensive PC are only available for people with more $$ that actually have jobs. More mature crowd of course will have much better strategy and understand war tactics much better. On the PC there are also professional gamers that can fly though those maps with their eyes closed. And others are Weekend Warriors like myself.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well not really - I thought PC gamers would have been a little more aware of how to play....but they are worse than Xbox gamers.
> That's from a level 1 to a level 100.
> FYI, here's my BF3 profile :
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Totally-Dubbed/#!/bf3/soldier/Totally_Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox/
> I'm not exactly a noob playign the game - just thoguht to mention that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to give PC more time - as I've played on the xbox a LOT more, but still, first impressions are bad.


Need to explain the point you are trying to make more clearly. I have read and re-read your post. Your obviously quite good. Pc bf3 is a different league to xbox graphically. The competition not good enough on pc? What point are you attempting to make?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to be a PC gamer 6-7yrs ago - just after building my rig, I got BF3 for PC recently.
> I must say - GFX are great on ultra, but gameplay....I MUCH prefer palying on the 360 (controller included)
> I don't know why, but playing on the 360 seems "fair" - everyone is "equal" *there is no advantage in having a "bettter keyboard/mouse*".


How does a "better" keyboard/mouse give any advantage? If you suck no kb/mouse combo is going to make you better. Unless somone is using a hack they are just as equal on PC or any other platform. The type of kb/mouse you use isn't going to make you a better (or worse) player.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So wait guys. BF3 is supposed to roll out a game update or Battlelog update? I saw the battlelog news about it being down and my server browser setup was screwed up this morning when I went to play, so I just assume it was a battlelog update. I heard the actual game update is going to be sometime in december....?

When I upload a pic to OCN, my ping goes from 24ms to 850ms and can't even move in a game when uploading a pic...how sad. My internet must be terrible. Could it be my 50' Ethernet cable? I feel like its my router though.
My setup goes from the Modem ---> 6' Ethernet cable ---> Wireless router --(Split)--> 6' Cable to home desktop ---- 50' Cable to my desktop.
Ug. Never done a speed test at home...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> WELCOME BACK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I was like you man went I ditched the Xbox and build my first PC. I hated the mouse/key, and i sucked ass on it. But turning and aiming is so much more quick and precise. I had to practice with m/k, now Im pretty damn good.
> -Very little advantage over m/k to cheaper m/k
> -Huge advantage over m/k to 360 controller
> Why does BF3 on Xbox seem more fair? Because you have a higher K/D on Xbox. If you are new to BF3 on PC then you are probably dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LOT! This is because the crowd on the PC are an older and more mature crown, in general. Xbox crowd is a large majority of kids. (Its funny to watch my 6y/o daughter on XBL multiplayer, she is not bad though) The more expensive PC are only available for people with more $$ that actually have jobs. More mature crowd of course will have much better strategy and understand war tactics much better. On the PC there are also professional gamers that can fly though those maps with their eyes closed. And others are Weekend Warriors like myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Need to explain the point you are trying to make more clearly. I have read and re-read your post. Your obviously quite good. Pc bf3 is a different league to xbox graphically. The competition not good enough on pc? What point are you attempting to make?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> How does a "better" keyboard/mouse give any advantage? If you suck no kb/mouse combo is going to make you better. Unless somone is using a hack they are just as equal on PC or any other platform. The type of kb/mouse you use isn't going to make you a better (or worse) player.


haha I knew there was going to be aback-lash after my comment








Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you can tell straight away)
With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.

As for my PC gaming - I've only just started, but not liked it so far.
And by that I mean not the mouse keyboard combo - I even hooked up a wire 360 controller to see the difference - I actually played better with the 360 controller, but that's mainly because I'm used to the controller rather than the keyboard and mouse.
As for K/D and everything....common - you really shouldn't say K/D in a battlefield thread.
Who cares about my K/D? This isn't COD lol.

If anything it's all about the SPM - score per minute.
My PC stats suck at the moment, no doubt, but that's because I've played 1hr vs the 300+hrs on the Xbox lol.
So take my opinion with a pinch of salt - as I'm sure some of you will say: "How can you form an opinion with so little gameplay".

I know the maps, I know the guns, I know the maps by heart - I'm talking about core gameplay, nothing more.
As for mature....well let's put it this way - on Xbox people were actually reviving me on Grand Bazaar, and actually following me by flanking the enemy.
PC player?
Oh no let's just not revive, and constantly die at B....


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> As of yesterday PBBans was saying
> If you happened to be on a GGC-Streaming server at the time they had a major screw up and if I understood that right they miscoded the MD5 check and kicked everyone that wasn't using File Tweaker instead of everyone that was lol. That was supposed to get fixed today but in the mean time hopefully most of the admins disabled it.
> So that might have been the issue.


I think you are correct on the GGC streaming. If i remember correctly it was a GGC equiped server. I went ahead and uninstalled anyway so no more worries







. Thanks for the info though. I have not heard that about the GGC issue prior to your post.


----------



## mtbiker033

not sure if there is something going on with battlelog this morning but after reading a few posts here I tried to log in and can't. It's saying my password is wrong but it's saved in my browser. Just did the password recovery to make sure everything is straight. strange.

anyone else having trouble logging into battlelog?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So wait guys. BF3 is supposed to roll out a game update or Battlelog update? I saw the battlelog news about it being down and my server browser setup was screwed up this morning when I went to play, so I just assume it was a battlelog update. I heard the actual game update is going to be sometime in december....?


The update was earlier today and it was server side. The next map pack (Aftermath) comes out in December, that's probably the update you heard about then.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha I knew there was going to be aback-lash after my comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you can tell straight away)
> With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.
> As for my PC gaming - I've only just started, but not liked it so far.
> And by that I mean not the mouse keyboard combo - I even hooked up a wire 360 controller to see the difference - I actually played better with the 360 controller, but that's mainly because I'm used to the controller rather than the keyboard and mouse.
> As for K/D and everything....common - you really shouldn't say K/D in a battlefield thread.
> Who cares about my K/D? This isn't COD lol.
> If anything it's all about the SPM - score per minute.
> My PC stats suck at the moment, no doubt, but that's because I've played 1hr vs the 300+hrs on the Xbox lol.
> So take my opinion with a pinch of salt - as I'm sure some of you will say: "How can you form an opinion with so little gameplay".
> I know the maps, I know the guns, I know the maps by heart - I'm talking about core gameplay, nothing more.
> As for mature....well let's put it this way - on Xbox people were actually reviving me on Grand Bazaar, and actually following me by flanking the enemy.
> PC player?
> Oh no let's just not revive, and constantly die at B....


Ah that's clear now and I missed those are your xbox stats. I agree on the pc teamwork. I play alone on pc and find myself playing metro more than anything. Not because I like it but because the map is so small there is some semblance of teamwork at various points of the map. On the big maps mostly don't find any teamwork with the people I end up squadded up with. Those big maps need teams/squads. I suppose controller v key/mouse is preference. I think ping plays a bigger part than someone on a bw ultimate v an asda keyboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah that's clear now and I missed those are your xbox stats. I agree on the pc teamwork. I play alone on pc and find myself playing metro more than anything. Not because I like it but because the map is so small there is some semblance of teamwork at various points of the map. On the big maps mostly don't find any teamwork with the people I end up squadded up with. Those big maps need teams/squads. I suppose controller v key/mouse is preference. I think ping plays a bigger part than someone on a bw ultimate v an asda keyboard.


Well ping doesn't factor into my equation at all.
I play on EU servers only - in order not to get lag.
But regardless of that - my Xbox 360 and PC are on the same connection, so blaming it on the ping would be immature of me, as they both share the same connection type (wired).

The differences I'm talking about mainly are for example:
-My 5ms screen vs someone who has a 14ms one (I know this can apply to TV's too, but quite a few people who would be gaming on the Xbox, would be on a full sized TV, unlike me on my monitor)
-Keyboard - I have the K350 - it is a multimedia keyboard, a lovely one too, but for gaming, a little annoying
-Mouse - I have the MX revolution, in fact 2, because they don't make them any more and I got an extra one as I LOVE my MX so damn much. Best mouse I have ever seen or used. The new performance MX sucks in comparison to its older brother the MX revolution. Anyway, again more of a multimedia mouse, not a lightweight Razor mouse for example.
-This might sound stupid, but DESK SPACE - with a mouse you need to circle around etc, especially when flying jets - which leads me unto another point -> Joysticks
-PC CPU - the faster, the no lag experience you'll get
-Better GFX - the better your GFX, the better it can handle the game
-More RAM - the more you have, OK let's be reasonable here, but over 4GB it will allow your processor to process the game better, thus say if you have someone on 2GB vs someone with 16GB (me) how's that fair, he might lag every now and then as his PC tried to handle it, and my shots will be fired first - we are talking mili seconds, but in FPS games like this, that makes all the difference

Anyway - as you can see there are some variables, in my opinion on a PC.
Xbox:
You got monitor to some extent, but apart from that (and internet connection aside) nothing else. You got the same Xbox, you got the same controller, all that's different is the player, no other variables.

That's the ONLY point I'm trying to make


----------



## roasty

"*not sure if there is something going on with battlelog this morning but after reading a few posts here I tried to log in and can't. It's saying my password is wrong but it's saved in my browser. Just did the password recovery to make sure everything is straight. strange.

anyone else having trouble logging into battlelog?*"

same thing happened to me last week ... had to create a new password.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you tell straight away)
> With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.


This seems to be your primary concern. I think anyone that plays PC games has probably given it some thought at one time or another, I can admit I have. It just isn't so though.

As long as you have enough power to play at the resolution and graphic setttings you are trying to run you are fine. If anything I'd say the players with the high $$ systems can be at a disadvantage at times. Why, because they get the "Yo my rig is boss, I run everything on ULTRA" disease. Then they rage on forums about "This game blows, Hit detection is terrible !" After getting their backside handed to them by someone on a low $ system playing at 1680 X 1050 and low settings.

Some of the best players I've had a chance to get to know and had the displeasure







of gaming with regularly had low/mid-range systems.

Skill level and teamwork is a whole 'nother story. All I'll say is when I'm pubbing, I'm pubbing and why would I want to follow some random level 1 player to my death. Everyone thinks they should be squad leader....


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone else having trouble logging into battlelog or origin? I have done password recovery like 5 times over the last hour and haven't received a single email from EA support. I'm sure I have the password correct....

what happened to EA support live chat? I can't even log on to post on their forums???


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you tell straight away)
> With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be your primary concern. I think anyone that plays PC games has probably given it some thought at one time or another, I can admit I have. It just isn't so though.
> 
> As long as you have enough power to play at the resolution and graphic setttings you are trying to run you are fine. If anything I'd say the players with the high $$ systems can be at a disadvantage at times. Why, because they get the "Yo my rig is boss, I run everything on ULTRA" disease. Then they rage on forums about "This game blows, Hit detection is terrible !" After getting their backside handed to them by someone on a low $ system playing at 1680 X 1050 and low settings.
> 
> Some of the best players I've had a chance to get to know and had the displeasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of gaming with regularly had low/mid-range systems.
> 
> Skill level and teamwork is a whole 'nother story. All I'll say is when I'm pubbing, I'm pubbing and why would I want to follow some random level 1 player to my death. Everyone thinks they should be squad leader....
Click to expand...

This.

I was playing on a midrange system (first legit system) and i can tell you that it didnt make a difference when it comes to my skill. My new rig might give me prettier sun glare but thats about it.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well not really - I thought PC gamers would have been a little more aware of how to play....but they are worse than Xbox gamers.
> That's from a level 1 to a level 100.
> FYI, here's my BF3 profile :
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Totally-Dubbed/#!/bf3/soldier/Totally_Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox/
> I'm not exactly a noob playign the game - just thoguht to mention that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have to give PC more time - as I've played on the xbox a LOT more, but still, first impressions are bad.


I wish I could have an option to play against you. Me on PC (mouse+keyboard) and You on Xbox (pad)....









EDIT: My stats after every game don't updating :/ Well... They're but they're not showing any badges or medals on that little window to the right :/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

*Change log for todays update for anybody that missed it.*
Quote:


> October 11th server update change list
> 
> Gunship balance tweak in Rush mode
> The Armored Kill gunship received major tweaks already in the last server update. We are now further tweaking it based on community feedback. It now only respawns after the attackers have destroyed an M-COM in Rush.
> 
> Rationale: The gunship has been a bit overpowered and spawning too fast in Rush, especially on servers running modified vehicle spawn times. This tweak makes the gunship only spawn for the attackers after each crate, except the initial spawn on round start. In effect, this means that after the gunship is destroyed, a new M-COM needs to be destroyed before the gunship can respawn at all.
> 
> Gunship balance tweak in Conquest mode
> The gunship will always have a 60 second spawn delay in Conquest no matter the server spawn delay setting.
> 
> Rationale: The gunship has been spawning too fast on servers running modified vehicle spawn times, making it hard to regain control of the flag controlling the gunship. This tweak will make the gunship spawn every 60 seconds independent of server settings.
> 
> Option to remove minimap in Hardcore mode
> We now allow disabling the minimap in Hardcore mode.
> 
> Rationale: It's been a requested feature from the community to be able to remove the minimap in hardcore mode. We are now adding a new preset on consoles for server admins to use called "Hardcore no map" which disables the minimap and keeps the rest of the Hardcore settings intact. On PC, you disable the minimap with the server command "vars.minimap false" that is now permitted on Hardcore servers. Enjoy!
> 
> Improved server stability
> Improved connectivity between game servers and the back end, significantly reducing the number of times a server times out and kicks players.
> 
> Knife takedown fix
> Fixed so that there can be multiple knife kills at the same time on a server.
> 
> Rationale: We had a bug where only one knife takedown could take place at any one time on one server. If you attempted a knife takedown at the exact same time as someone else on the server, the takedown animation wouldn't play, and your opponent wouldn't take any damage. This has now been fixed.
> 
> MVP Premium member score fix
> Fixed so that MVP and best team is calculated using normalized score (removing the advantage Premium members sometimes received in obtaining these ribbons)
> 
> Rationale: Earlier, Premium members would get an inflated chance of becoming MVP/best team during Premium exclusive double XP events, since these ribbons were calculated based on total score. Using base values all across the board now removes this artificial advantage.
> 
> Kill list fix
> Fixed the bug where a kill was listed as a vehicle kill when the player actually killed someone with a mine or similar weapon. Another example where this would occur was if you fired a Javelin, then entered a vehicle before the Javelin hit its target.
> 
> Radio beacon exploit fix
> Fixed the radio beacon exploit where you could place it above the roof and then spawn on it to access areas that are not meant to be accessible. This glitch was reported on Operation Métro and has been removed.
> 
> Ladder/vehicle entry fix
> Fixed so that players can no longer enter vehicles while climbing a ladder.
> 
> Crash fix
> Fixed a rare potential crash issue when loading a new map.


source: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654786475623327/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Knife takedown fix
> Fixed so that there can be multiple knife kills at the same time on a server.
> 
> Rationale: We had a bug where only one knife takedown could take place at any one time on one server. If you attempted a knife takedown at the exact same time as someone else on the server, the takedown animation wouldn't play, and your opponent wouldn't take any damage. This has now been fixed.


What? Really? I never knew that! Maybe that is the explanation for when I'd try to knife some people and nothing would happen. That's a sad bug, but glad they fixed it.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What? Really? I never knew that! Maybe that is the explanation for when I'd try to knife some people and nothing would happen. That's a sad bug, but glad they fixed it.


wow no wonder... I used to pull my knife out and then get shot cause it wouldn't work. Why didnt they fix this from the get go?


----------



## sp4wners

Ok nevermind. There's a message on battlelog about "missing Battle Reports"


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So wait guys. BF3 is supposed to roll out a game update or Battlelog update? I saw the battlelog news about it being down and my server browser setup was screwed up this morning when I went to play, so I just assume it was a battlelog update. I heard the actual game update is going to be sometime in december....?
> 
> When I upload a pic to OCN, my ping goes from 24ms to 850ms and can't even move in a game when uploading a pic...how sad. My internet must be terrible. Could it be my 50' Ethernet cable? I feel like its my router though.
> My setup goes from the Modem ---> 6' Ethernet cable ---> Wireless router --(Split)--> 6' Cable to home desktop ---- 50' Cable to my desktop.
> Ug. Never done a speed test at home...


Could be a combination of everything, but most likely the router and internet are the biggest factors. A decent router should be able to serve multiple computers with streaming and not have a huge loss in ping, but likewise if you have a slow internet connection, uploading will likely be used to maximum and that really can't be fixed. I notice at least a 40ms ping increase when downloading and checking with battlelog to servers. Uploading would likely be much worse since I don't have a lot of bandwidth to spare there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you tell straight away)
> With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.
> 
> 
> 
> This seems to be your primary concern. I think anyone that plays PC games has probably given it some thought at one time or another, I can admit I have. It just isn't so though.
> 
> As long as you have enough power to play at the resolution and graphic setttings you are trying to run you are fine. If anything I'd say the players with the high $$ systems can be at a disadvantage at times. Why, because they get the "Yo my rig is boss, I run everything on ULTRA" disease. Then they rage on forums about "This game blows, Hit detection is terrible !" After getting their backside handed to them by someone on a low $ system playing at 1680 X 1050 and low settings.
> 
> Some of the best players I've had a chance to get to know and had the displeasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of gaming with regularly had low/mid-range systems.
> 
> Skill level and teamwork is a whole 'nother story. All I'll say is when I'm pubbing, I'm pubbing and why would I want to follow some random level 1 player to my death. Everyone thinks they should be squad leader....
Click to expand...

lol, I like how you described my low $ setup perfectly







The 2 biggest limiting factors for me on gameplay are ping and FPS. Sure I can do alright/average good even, with a ping in the 70-100 range and 40+fps, but I can do much better with 20 ping and 70fps. It makes the difference between killing that guy with less than 5% health, or surviving at 5% health in some encounters. Over the course of a game that could be 5 kills/deaths difference or more, or maybe 5 more/less revives on friendlies, etc. The difference between picking off that chopper with the tank main cannon, or not because of the smoothness with higher fps and lower latency.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha I knew there was going to be aback-lash after my comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look the point I'm trying to make is that with an Xbox everyone has the same specs, the same controller (yeah there is rapid fire controllers etc, but you can tell straight away)
> With PC's there are so many variables, that a person with the ££ can have an unfair advantage to someone who can barely afford a decent PC.
> As for my PC gaming - I've only just started, but not liked it so far.
> And by that I mean not the mouse keyboard combo - I even hooked up a wire 360 controller to see the difference - I actually played better with the 360 controller, but that's mainly because I'm used to the controller rather than the keyboard and mouse.
> As for K/D and everything....common - you really shouldn't say K/D in a battlefield thread.
> Who cares about my K/D? This isn't COD lol.
> If anything it's all about the SPM - score per minute.
> My PC stats suck at the moment, no doubt, but that's because I've played 1hr vs the 300+hrs on the Xbox lol.
> So take my opinion with a pinch of salt - as I'm sure some of you will say: "How can you form an opinion with so little gameplay".
> I know the maps, I know the guns, I know the maps by heart - I'm talking about core gameplay, nothing more.
> As for mature....well let's put it this way - on Xbox people were actually reviving me on Grand Bazaar, and actually following me by flanking the enemy.
> PC player?
> Oh no let's just not revive, and constantly die at B....


As long as the PC runs the game without any issues it doesn't matter. A good player will be good whether they are on a $500 budget build or a $6,000 Falcon Northwest custom build. Playing on a high-end machine isn't going to make someone a better player any more than driving a Ferrari over a Toyota is going to make you a better driver. As far as being in a squad where no one revives, that will happen on either platform from time to time. Thats just the nature of a pub game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> This seems to be your primary concern. I think anyone that plays PC games has probably given it some thought at one time or another, I can admit I have. It just isn't so though.
> As long as you have enough power to play at the resolution and graphic setttings you are trying to run you are fine. If anything I'd say the players with the high $$ systems can be at a disadvantage at times. Why, because they get the "Yo my rig is boss, I run everything on ULTRA" disease. Then they rage on forums about "This game blows, Hit detection is terrible !" After getting their backside handed to them by someone on a low $ system playing at 1680 X 1050 and low settings.
> Some of the best players I've had a chance to get to know and had the displeasure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of gaming with regularly had low/mid-range systems.
> Skill level and teamwork is a whole 'nother story. All I'll say is when I'm pubbing, I'm pubbing and why would I want to follow some random level 1 player to my death. Everyone thinks they should be squad leader....


haha ok
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> This.
> I was playing on a midrange system (first legit system) and i can tell you that it didnt make a difference when it comes to my skill. My new rig might give me prettier sun glare but thats about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Glad to know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> I wish I could have an option to play against you. Me on PC (mouse+keyboard) and You on Xbox (pad)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: My stats after every game don't updating :/ Well... They're but they're not showing any badges or medals on that little window to the right :/


That's not the spirit of Battlefield....but sure if you want/could








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Could be a combination of everything, but most likely the router and internet are the biggest factors. A decent router should be able to serve multiple computers with streaming and not have a huge loss in ping, but likewise if you have a slow internet connection, uploading will likely be used to maximum and that really can't be fixed. I notice at least a 40ms ping increase when downloading and checking with battlelog to servers. Uploading would likely be much worse since I don't have a lot of bandwidth to spare there.
> lol, I like how you described my low $ setup perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2 biggest limiting factors for me on gameplay are ping and FPS. Sure I can do alright/average good even, with a ping in the 70-100 range and 40+fps, but I can do much better with 20 ping and 70fps. It makes the difference between killing that guy with less than 5% health, or surviving at 5% health in some encounters. Over the course of a game that could be 5 kills/deaths difference or more, or maybe 5 more/less revives on friendlies, etc. The difference between picking off that chopper with the tank main cannon, or not because of the smoothness with higher fps and lower latency.


At least I'm not the only crazy one to think that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> As long as the PC runs the game without any issues it doesn't matter. A good player will be good whether they are on a $500 budget build or a $6,000 Falcon Northwest custom build. Playing on a high-end machine isn't going to make someone a better player any more than driving a Ferrari over a Toyota is going to make you a better driver. As far as being in a squad where no one revives, that will happen on either platform from time to time. Thats just the nature of a pub game.


True - although I was reflecting upon the "PC gamers are more mature" part.
Although I don't disagree to some extent, as you get 12yr old kids on COD, but on BF3...haven't really seen or played with anyone "young", regardless, no one has a mic lol.


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha ok
> Glad to know!
> That's not the spirit of Battlefield....but sure if you want/could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not the only crazy one to think that!
> True - although I was reflecting upon the "PC gamers are more mature" part.
> Although I don't disagree to some extent, as you get 12yr old kids on COD, but on BF3...haven't really seen or played with anyone "young", regardless, no one has a mic lol.


Most people do have mics. The problem is lack of in game VOIP in BF3. So most people play over Mumble,vent,TS,Skype etc. There are tons of servers that have their Mumble etc address in the server notes for people to join and squad up. Maybe try some of those out.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's not the spirit of Battlefield....but sure if you want/could


As i said "if i could"







I know it's not the spirit of BF3, it's not the spirit of almost every online shooter. I think it wil be unfair to play against the console players, but sometimes i wish i could do that - me on PC and hater (i know you're not hater) on console just to kick the **** out of that "someone"









EDIT: I'm an "old" OCN forum user and i didn't know that "sh**" is a bad word here on OCN, sorry for that lol x_X


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Most people do have mics. The problem is lack of in game VOIP in BF3. So most people play over Mumble,vent,TS,Skype etc. There are tons of servers that have their Mumble etc address in the server notes for people to join and squad up. Maybe try some of those out.


Very true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> As i said "if i could"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not the spirit of BF3, it's not the spirit of almost every online shooter. I think it wil be unfair to play against the console players, but sometimes i wish i could do that - me on PC and hater (i know you're not hater) on console just to kick the **** out of that "someone"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm an "old" OCN forum user and i didn't know that "sh**" is a bad word here on OCN, sorry for that lol x_X


haha - i do wish that too sometimes.
But you know - I'm no fanboy of anything. Xbox, PS3, PC, Wii etc.
Thing is most people are fanboys because they only own THAT device. By tha I mean - it would be easy for me to say PS3 gamers suck, when i don't own a PS3. Thus I never do that, but for the things I own (and this includes when I write reviews) I compare and contrast to the thing I have and formulate an opinion based on it - be it right or wrong in other people's minds.

Apart from the casual Apple fanboy bashing, that I do love doing as a hobby








Here have a removable battery for dinner, gets too easy really


----------



## Baasha

Is there a list of people on OCN where we can play together? Would love to team up with some peeps and blast.

My BF3 username is: BaashaCS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a list of people on OCN where we can play together? Would love to team up with some peeps and blast.
> My BF3 username is: BaashaCS


I second that - that would be pretty cool.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very true.
> haha - i do wish that too sometimes.
> But you know - I'm no fanboy of anything. Xbox, PS3, PC, Wii etc.
> Thing is most people are fanboys because they only own THAT device. By tha I mean - it would be easy for me to say PS3 gamers suck, when i don't own a PS3. Thus I never do that, but for the things I own (and this includes when I write reviews) I compare and contrast to the thing I have and formulate an opinion based on it - be it right or wrong in other people's minds.
> Apart from the casual Apple fanboy bashing, that I do love doing as a hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here have a removable battery for dinner, gets too easy really


Only device i own is my PC (good for gaming in my opinion) but I'm not a fanboy of PCs. I respect PS3 and Xbox players, but i don't think they will have any chance to play against mouse+keybard







Mostly in FPS games of course.

Also not everyone can afford few gaming platforms, like good PC, Xbox/PS3... At least in my country xD

Baasha - i can add You to my friends list (but tomorrow cause i'm tired







)so we could play sometimes. I have some friends from USA on Battlelog, some of them also are OCN users, so i don't see a problem.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Is there a list of people on OCN where we can play together? Would love to team up with some peeps and blast.
> 
> My BF3 username is: BaashaCS


You can search for Overclock.net platoons, there are 2 or 3 of them with lots of OCN members.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Only device i own is my PC (good for gaming in my opinion) but I'm not a fanboy of PCs. I respect PS3 and Xbox players, but i don't think they will have any chance to play against mouse+keybard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly in FPS games of course.
> Also not everyone can afford few gaming platforms, like good PC, Xbox/PS3... At least in my country xD
> Baasha - i can add You to my friends list (but tomorrow cause i'm tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )so we could play sometimes. I have some friends from USA on Battlelog, some of them also are OCN users, so i don't see a problem.


I do realise point and shoot with a mouse is easier.
But switch weapon, reload, enter/use, aim is a lot easier (for me) on a controller.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> You can search for Overclock.net platoons, there are 2 or 3 of them with lots of OCN members.


you can search but no one plays on the server.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> you can search but no one plays on the server.


But the platoon's themselves are full


----------



## Faster_is_better

Going to post this over here, too since this CPU Deal likely won't be around to long:

This would be upgrade from a 3ghz amd x4 to a 2.7ghz amd x6

IF someone can answer my question about the upgrade on here, then I may go for it.

Right now if you check my Work Rig, using a stock clocked AMD PH x4, and a NV 460, I am trying to get better FPS while recording. Running at 1680 x 1050 resolution, and low settings.

Is the CPU my bottleneck for recording while playing? I can see up to 70fps while not recording, but when recording, easily dips to 40-50 average range. Would this x6 help that minimum FPS or not? Not sure what my bottleneck really is, gpu or cpu for this scenario. GPU is oc'd but I'd rather not OC the cpu, I want this machine to be completely stable in that regard.

Edit: I have noticed that when gaming and watching MSI AB, GPU will hover between 60-870% usage, while CPU is upper 90-100% if that tells you the bottleneck at all...


----------



## Sebi

When the CPU is running at 90-100% and the GPU is only at 60-80% utilization - that's clearly a CPU bottleneck.
How's the graph when you are using the _render.perfoverlayvisible 1_ console command ? If the green (GPU) graph is way under the yellow (CPU), then you have a slow CPU.

For instance my GPU is running at 99% almost all the time and the 2500k is hovering between 35-60%...

Going from a Phenom x4 to a x6 isn't such a big performance jump gaming wise.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I do realise point and shoot with a mouse is easier.
> But switch weapon, reload, enter/use, aim is a lot easier (for me) on a controller.


You aim easier with a controller than a mouse?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> You aim easier with a controller than a mouse?


No i find it easier to play with a controller.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Edit: I have noticed that when gaming and watching MSI AB, GPU will hover between 60-870% usage, while CPU is upper 90-100% if that tells you the bottleneck at all...


Your CPU is bottlenecking Your GPU. As someone said earlier, if GPU utilization is below 99% then CPU is bottlenecking.

EDIT: I will never play FPS game with other controller than mouse+keyboard. Also I have 9 butons on my mouse so i can set config for any FPS game.


----------



## [email protected]

Ok well game crashed today with no error after a good few hours of playing BF3.

Doesn't make sense.

If you had read previous posts on regarding with the issues i was having with BF3 and Origin and all that contraption then you are aware what i did.

Yes i replaced the modem. Brand new one but still i did research and it's another crappy one from Knology. I'm starting to think i oughta get my OWN modem instead and get the recent updated ones.

Also not to mention after trying to debunk the issue of game crashes related to my modem and not Origin.

Guess i was wrong and it's probably Dice's end. I'm getting frustrated with BF3 and wanna continue to enjoy it. I swear to god i'm just gonna leave that game and try something else and never buy anything from EA again. Ahem i mean Dice.

Also can someone guide me how to forward ports? Are they safe to do so with broadband modems?

I never really done forwarding ports in a long time and would like to be brought up to speed.

https://help.ea.com/article/online-ports-for-battlefield-3

https://www.pcworld.com/article/244314/how_to_forward_ports_on_your_router.html <---- is this legit?

Also i still think they have lousy server communication with Origin also which explains why many players are having issues with game disconnects or logins.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Your CPU is bottlenecking Your GPU. As someone said earlier, if GPU utilization is below 99% then CPU is bottlenecking.
> EDIT: I will never play FPS game with other controller than mouse+keyboard. Also I have 9 buttons on my mouse so i can set config for any FPS game.


Right, but if he is recording too, won't having the 4 core make the bottleneck worse? So buy stepping up to a X6, the bottleneck wouldn't be as big as two of the cores could work on the recording without taking out of the ingame CPU resources?


----------



## dezahp

Hey guys, I reformatted my comp a little while ago and finally got to redownloading BF3. I had a config file in my bf3 folder that had settings that gave me extra fps. I'm sure a lot of people has those settings so I was wondering if someone can give me those settings and where to put them again. Thanks.

edit: nvm i think i found it


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey guys, I reformatted my comp a little while ago and finally got to redownloading BF3. I had a config file in my bf3 folder that had settings that gave me extra fps. I'm sure a lot of people has those settings so I was wondering if someone can give me those settings and where to put them again. Thanks.
> edit: nvm i think i found it


What file and what setting were those?


----------



## pc-illiterate

I have never had to forward ports on a router to play any game. The game passes through without any problem. Only exception that wasnt even router related is where you have to open/configure ports/whatever to play valve/steam games with multiple computers on the same ip.
A bad modem will not cause a game crash. The only exceptions could be browser or cloud games and even then they would just lock upor become unresponsive. A modem has nothing to do with how the game runs. If your oc is stable and it isnt your 560 is fine, i would suspect your hdd first, then bad ram.
Faster, did you oc your cpu-nb? Itll make a difference. If you get the thuban youll still need to oc it to get better performance than you have now. 2 more cores with all of them running slower wont cure the problem eventhough itll take some of the load off.

This is all my cents.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

@Faster
I'm not much of an AMD user but it sure seems like a tough upgrade question. Without overclocking you are likely to lose game performance with the lower clock speed but gain recording headroom with the extra cores. Would be a no brainer if you were willing to overclock it.

Aside from the upgrade you might try setting affinity for bf3 to run on 3 cores while recording. You can't set affinity for afterburner but I think you can set it to record on 1 thread only. On laptop now and don't have afterburner installed so I can't double check those settings. Sure you'll still lose performance that way but maybe not as much. Anyway just a thought for something to try.

****************************************************************************************************
Lots of dropped connections from servers yesterday. 3 times I was on servers that went from full to empty in a blink. Hopefully they get that straightened out quick.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Hey guys, I reformatted my comp a little while ago and finally got to redownloading BF3. I had a config file in my bf3 folder that had settings that gave me extra fps. I'm sure a lot of people has those settings so I was wondering if someone can give me those settings and where to put them again. Thanks.
> edit: nvm i think i found it


I have to reinstall windows 7 too.. Thanks for reminding me about that file. I am sure I will forget something else.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I have to reinstall windows 7 too.. Thanks for reminding me about that file. I am sure I will forget something else.


Man yall are killing me.







What file are you talking about?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Render.DrawFps 1 // If set to 1 shows FPS meter on screen
> RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 0 // enables DX10 for performance boost
> RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0 // Fixes input lag
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmap­Resolution 256 // Fixes some issues with corrupted/sawtooth shadows.
> WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0 // Fixes the common causes of mouse jittering issues.
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
> WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
> WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapEnable 0


config file...


----------



## raptorxrx

How do you get that to launch every time? Is there a certain name or something? I really never got how to do that lol


----------



## Frankrizzo

http://forum.techinferno.com/pc-gaming/1370-battlefield-3-optimization-guide.html

This file copied to your BF3 installdirectory (C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3) activates console commands at BF3 startup.
Write all tweak or information console commands in the user.cfg file, which you want to have enabled every time you play.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha ok
> Glad to know!
> That's not the spirit of Battlefield....but sure if you want/could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I'm not the only crazy one to think that!
> True - although I was reflecting upon the "PC gamers are more mature" part.
> Although I don't disagree to some extent, as you get 12yr old kids on COD, but on BF3...haven't really seen or played with anyone "young", regardless, no one has a mic lol.


YEAH! most of bf3 players are mature. i am 32 years old and i keep playing bf3 and other games
im pretty sure most of u are older than 25.


----------



## Krazee

lol, exactly 25 birthday is two months away hehe


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> YEAH! most of bf3 players are mature. i am 32 years old and i keep playing bf3 and other games
> im pretty sure most of u are older than 25.


33 here. My hobby of PC gaming keeps me from spending all my money on drugs, alcohol, and hookers!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> http://forum.techinferno.com/pc-gaming/1370-battlefield-3-optimization-guide.html
> This file copied to your BF3 installdirectory (C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3) activates console commands at BF3 startup.
> Write all tweak or information console commands in the user.cfg file, which you want to have enabled every time you play.


Awesome info! Thanks for that link EliteReplay


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Right, but if he is recording too, won't having the 4 core make the bottleneck worse? So buy stepping up to a X6, the bottleneck wouldn't be as big as two of the cores could work on the recording without taking out of the ingame CPU resources?


Actually I personally know many guys, that left AMD and jumped in to Intel. After getting 60-80% of GPU utilization on AMD they're getting now 99% of GPU utilization with Intel. So what's the point? AMD making weaker CPUs than Intel, everyone knows that  They're making "BUDGET" CPUs, everyone knows that


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 33 here. My hobby of PC gaming keeps me from spending all my money on drugs, alcohol, and hookers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome info! Thanks for that link EliteReplay


WOW MAN u have a GODLIKE PC in your rig sig... im poor i have something decent haha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> When the CPU is running at 90-100% and the GPU is only at 60-80% utilization - that's clearly a CPU bottleneck.
> How's the graph when you are using the _render.perfoverlayvisible 1_ console command ? If the green (GPU) graph is way under the yellow (CPU), then you have a slow CPU.
> 
> For instance my GPU is running at 99% almost all the time and the 2500k is hovering between 35-60%...
> 
> Going from a Phenom x4 to a x6 isn't such a big performance jump gaming wise.


Typically this would be a downgrade for sure, lower clockspeed, since most games don't care about more than 2 cores, BF3 being one of the few that does. I haven't tried that console command, maybe I will give it a run, though it seems pretty clear that CPU is bottleneck while recording. Even without recording I think the CPU is at near full utilization, but the GPU is used more, like 80-90% range possibly. So likely there is still a bottleneck even without the extra stress of recording.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Your CPU is bottlenecking Your GPU. As someone said earlier, if GPU utilization is below 99% then CPU is bottlenecking.
> EDIT: I will never play FPS game with other controller than mouse+keyboard. Also I have 9 buttons on my mouse so i can set config for any FPS game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, but if he is recording too, won't having the 4 core make the bottleneck worse? So buy stepping up to a X6, the bottleneck wouldn't be as big as two of the cores could work on the recording without taking out of the ingame CPU resources?
Click to expand...

Basically that was what I figured, (CPU bottleneck) but also that having the 2 extra cores would open up the bandwidth for the recording + game to work better Despite the lower clocks. Does BF3 supposedly only use 4 cores, or does it scale to any amount? Seems like even if I set it at 5 cores to BF3, and 1 core to recording, would be an improvement over the 4 cores to the game + recording right now, even if it is slightly higher clocked.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> @Faster
> I'm not much of an AMD user but it sure seems like a tough upgrade question. Without overclocking you are likely to lose game performance with the lower clock speed but gain recording headroom with the extra cores. Would be a no brainer if you were willing to overclock it.
> 
> Aside from the upgrade you might try setting affinity for bf3 to run on 3 cores while recording. You can't set affinity for afterburner but I think you can set it to record on 1 thread only. On laptop now and don't have afterburner installed so I can't double check those settings. Sure you'll still lose performance that way but maybe not as much. Anyway just a thought for something to try.
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************
> Lots of dropped connections from servers yesterday. 3 times I was on servers that went from full to empty in a blink. Hopefully they get that straightened out quick.


Well, suppose if I did OC it to at least 3ghz, then I suppose this would be a no brainer? lol

Really I'm just trying to get away with a slight performance boost, without having to reformat my PC. It looks like I can drop this chip in with just a BIOS update. I couldn't really find anyone who tested x4 vs x6 cpu's for gaming + recording, couldn't even find any similar scenarios with a google search. Seems like kind of a blank area for benching.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> WOW MAN u have a GODLIKE PC in your rig sig... im poor i have something decent haha


Thanks bro








Ya I love this rig. Best PC I have ever owned and only my second build.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Edit: I have noticed that when gaming and watching MSI AB, GPU will hover between 60-870% usage, while CPU is upper 90-100% if that tells you the bottleneck at all...


i don't know why you get low GPU usage in BF3. but i always get 99% GPU usage on my old Q6600 @ 3.0GHz paired with a 5850 reference (5870 BIOS) @ 900/1200MHz.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Basically that was what I figured, (CPU bottleneck) but also that having the 2 extra cores would open up the bandwidth for the recording + game to work better Despite the lower clocks. Does BF3 supposedly only use 4 cores, or does it scale to any amount? Seems like even if I set it at 5 cores to BF3, and 1 core to recording, would be an improvement over the 4 cores to the game + recording right now, even if it is slightly higher clocked.


Never wanted to insul anyone. From my thinking (and i've got P2 X4 and X6 920/1050T better utilization is on Core i5/i7/ And if someone would tell me that X6 is better than even "old" i7 920 then "buhahahaha" a lot of laugh.... Sorry but intel is just better with everything for the same price. At least in my country. Even X6 1075T can't stand with i7 920 clock to clock, so this discussion is over


----------



## OverClocker55

Origin is being mean. If you have bf3 downloaded(its on my ssd) and I formatt my hdd
when I reinstall origin it makes me re download bf3 even though its on my ssd and origin is set to download games to my ssd. Ehhh


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Origin is being mean. If you have bf3 downloaded(its on my ssd) and I formatt my hdd
> when I reinstall origin it makes me re download bf3 even though its on my ssd and origin is set to download games to my ssd. Ehhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quot
> 
> Shouldnt do if you direct the install folder as the same one. I re-installed windows and origin lasr week and just changed the folder to where it was from the standard one and it said downloading but only took seconds because recognised the files already there. Same thing when i moved my origin games too. Strange


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Edit: I have noticed that when gaming and watching MSI AB, GPU will hover between 60-870% usage, while CPU is upper 90-100% if that tells you the bottleneck at all...
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know why you get low GPU usage in BF3. but i always get 99% GPU usage on my old Q6600 @ 3.0GHz paired with a 5850 reference (5870 BIOS) @ 900/1200MHz.
Click to expand...

Seems strange to me too, I figured this cpu would at least keep up with a gtx 460. It is definitely more balanced without video recording, though I think it is still a small bottleneck to the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Basically that was what I figured, (CPU bottleneck) but also that having the 2 extra cores would open up the bandwidth for the recording + game to work better Despite the lower clocks. Does BF3 supposedly only use 4 cores, or does it scale to any amount? Seems like even if I set it at 5 cores to BF3, and 1 core to recording, would be an improvement over the 4 cores to the game + recording right now, even if it is slightly higher clocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Never wanted to insul anyone. From my thinking (and i've got P2 X4 and X6 920/1050T better utilization is on Core i5/i7/ And if someone would tell me that X6 is better than even "old" i7 920 then "buhahahaha" a lot of laugh.... Sorry but intel is just better with everything for the same price. At least in my country. Even X6 1075T can't stand with i7 920 clock to clock, so this discussion is over
Click to expand...

For sure Intel is better at performance, and for a new build that would be the best way to go in most cases, but this is just an upgrade, and I really am trying to avoid a reinstall of OS so a CPU upgrade should fit nicely. Actually I was just looking at some benchmarks and one site tested core usage with a 2500k, they could lower the clock speed to 1.6ghz and still get good performance on BF3, it actually didn't bottleneck a AMD 6950 (i think they were using) until it was dropped to 2.5ghz across 4 cores. Similarly they could reduce the core amount, to 2 or 3 with higher clocks and still get near the same performance. Obviously trying any of that with an AMD gpu would make a huge bottleneck.


----------



## [email protected]

I am starting to hate Origin with a passion now. I have been playing just fine for the past couple months and now i am getting Error disconnected: From EA ONLINE and other stupid crap and now just crashes with no errors.

Believe it or not i spent two hours with EA support and not finding a solution.

I know it's NOT my end and it's their end and Origin.

Frustrated enough this makes me wanna uninstall and never buy anything from EA again.

Seriously why is this crap happening? Has anyone experienced this too?

I hope they get BAD PR.

I wish i can meet a dev and punch him in the face for making my life miserable!

There vented.

Now.. i want this crap fixed asap.

Changing password is only a temp fix and that doesn't solve anything 100%

I don't wanna turn my head around and consider buying a children's game such as Call of Duty.

I am not a fan of "Running to your death."

Love BF series and don't understand why this happened.

I also found in a few threads in Battlelog that this problem has occured a month ago and no solution was fixed yet. Shocking i never knew this and i wish they would fix this.

If i start a new build now would i get the same results?

I bet you i would.


----------



## [email protected]

Check out BATTLELOG a lot of angry people are spreading daft right now due to error crashes in the game and i am a victim of it too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check out BATTLELOG a lot of angry people are spreading daft right now due to error crashes in the game and i am a victim of it too.


I think part of the problem is that these errors happen semi regularly to only a small portion of the players. They usually end up fixing them fairly quick, but even so it must still be aggravating.


----------



## [email protected]

Are you really kidding me? There is NO FIX!

READ this

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625258498290/14/

See HOW the mod trolled?

There is no FRAKKING fix yet!

They're denying!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I laughed so hard reading this:

HenryBlackburnEA said:
Hey guys. One quick question. What's happening when you get the error message?

Snip3r-Toast said:
Nothing happens Mr. Obvious.

HenryBlackburnEA said:
You so funny. I meant as in, what are you doing when you get the message.

EntraVenu5 said:
i was washing the dishes but i still got " An error was reported from EA Online "


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed so hard reading this:
> 
> HenryBlackburnEA said:
> Hey guys. One quick question. What's happening when you get the error message?
> 
> Snip3r-Toast said:
> Nothing happens Mr. Obvious.
> 
> HenryBlackburnEA said:
> You so funny. I meant as in, what are you doing when you get the message.
> 
> EntraVenu5 said:
> i was washing the dishes but i still got " An error was reported from EA Online "


lol I saw those also. From the first couple pages, I could tell most of that thread was going to be useless, just spamming/trolling so that's as far as I read it.


----------



## EVILNOK

Anyone ever had an issue like this before? The entire match was like this. No lights at all. All I could see was smoke and fire.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVILNOK*
> 
> Anyone ever had an issue like this before? The entire match was like this. No lights at all. All I could see was smoke and fire.


have you tried blind support? It's crazy they change the colors for blind people.


----------



## Caz

Sorry if this question has been asked before, but is there gonna be a MoHW Beta for PC?


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> have you tried blind support? It's crazy they change the colors for blind people.










What? lol. Are you talking about color blind mode? Never had that enabled since I'm not colorblind. Earlier though I ran out of bound to kill a guy on mortar and for the rest of the match my screen stayed greyed out as if I was still out of bounds.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

LOL, Frank..............

That looks like a modded server.






http://www.digitalbattlefield.net/showthread.php/7144-BF3-Night-Mod


----------



## EVILNOK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Frank..............
> That looks like a modded server.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.digitalbattlefield.net/showthread.php/7144-BF3-Night-Mod


That 1 actually looks pretty fun. The 1 I was on had no lights at all. O well, that explains it I guess. It was a PB enabled server , dunno if that matters or not?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

That video has been around for a couple months now. They were doing it as prearranged matches on non PB servers, but who knows how many people have seen that and tried to copy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Sorry if this question has been asked before, but is there gonna be a MoHW Beta for PC?


no just for the xbox only and the beta ends on Sunday


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> no just for the xbox only and the beta ends on Sunday


That sucks. Oh well I pre-ordered MOH anyways for $45 @ GMG. As much as I like BF3 it was a no brainer for me, plus intro to BF4 beta








I tried the MOH on Xbox and it was pretty damn fun, even though the graphics sucked and I was playing @ 720p (or less) @ 30fps. Can't wait to see it on PC 5760x1080 @ 120fps and all of its graphical glory


----------



## Totally Dubbed

According to my mate who has played all the MOH's and BF's - he didn't like the new MOH.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That sucks. Oh well I pre-ordered MOH anyways for $45 @ GMG. As much as I like BF3 it was a no brainer for me, plus intro to BF4 beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the MOH on Xbox and it was pretty damn fun, even though the graphics sucked and I was playing @ 720p (or less) @ 30fps. Can't wait to see it on PC 5760x1080 @ 120fps and all of its graphical glory


have fun haha. I'm getting black ops 2 and maybe war fighter


----------



## sp4wners

I know it's OT, but anyone here playing or played Dishonored? I just get my copy today, didn't install it yet, but I want to know some opinions about this game :>

EDIT: Ok it doesn't matter now. I just started to playin the game and it looks fun xD


----------



## Ghost12

Trying to play multiplayer and every server I join it pretty much stops within a minute and says bf3 stopped working? anyone know what this is about?

Thanks


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Trying to play multiplayer and every server I join it pretty much stops within a minute and says bf3 stopped working? anyone know what this is about?
> Thanks


almost anything can cause it driver issues, sound card, cpu overclock. Have made any recent changes to your computer? You could try a repair install of BF3 it seems to fix alot of problems


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> almost anything can cause it driver issues, sound card, cpu overclock. Have made any recent changes to your computer? You could try a repair install of BF3 it seems to fix alot of problems


Thanks will do.


----------



## iARDAs

BF3 did not need to be a COD clone. I still can not understand the point of gunship.

That thing needs a patch asap.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> BF3 did not need to be a COD clone. I still can not understand the point of gunship.
> 
> That thing needs a patch asap.


An AC-130 = CoD clone? Since when did CoD get 64p maps with tanks, helicopters and airplanes? Just because games share things does not make it a clone.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## iARDAs

I agree but gunship really takes away rest of the beauty that BF3 have.

The Armored Kill maps are the best maps for me but I can not play them because of the stupidness of the gunship. There really was no need for it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree but gunship really takes away rest of the beauty that BF3 have.
> The Armored Kill maps are the best maps for me but I can not play them because of the stupidness of the gunship. There really was no need for it.


i hate getting spawned with that gunship. i deleted bf3 about 4 weeks ago. mw3 now lol


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree but gunship really takes away rest of the beauty that BF3 have.
> 
> The Armored Kill maps are the best maps for me but I can not play them because of the stupidness of the gunship. There really was no need for it.


Easily destroyed with aa

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## 428cobra

its not hard to take down at all doesnt bother me


----------



## Frankrizzo

For some reason i am getting a lot of motion blur. Anyone know a fix? For instance right after i spawn on someone it is really blurry


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> For some reason i am getting a lot of motion blur. Anyone know a fix? For instance right after i spawn on someone it is really blurry


I never heard of anyone with that problem before. Did you try adjusting the motion blur in BF3 maybe the setting changed.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I never heard of anyone with that problem before. Did you try adjusting the motion blur in BF3 maybe the setting changed.


yea its off what graphic settings do you have? We seems to have the same Graphic Card

What do you think i should set my frame rate limiter to?


----------



## OverClocker55

Why does my GTS 450 on medium settings on lower fps play smoother than my 580 on high?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> yea its off what graphic settings do you have? We seems to have the same Graphic Card
> What do you think i should set my frame rate limiter to?


I have motion blur off in BF3


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> What do you think i should set my frame rate limiter to?


Don't -









Well if you just have to get rid of screen tear 59-62. Seems like most people have good luck with combining it with V-sync and setting a frame limiter to 59 to get rid of mouse lag. I have seen a few suggestions of 62 and no v-sync if I remember right. Try it both ways and see which gives you less mouse lag.

Could use some help getting a server going if anybody is interested in some CQ- http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/66452f58-273c-4848-9c5a-128e8ba949c9/MC-925-Fortress-CQ-Domination-500-tickets/


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Why does my GTS 450 on medium settings on lower fps play smoother than my 580 on high?


would u tell me your fps min/max you get ?!

greetz fox


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Why does my GTS 450 on medium settings on lower fps play smoother than my 580 on high?


I do not understand his question.

Anyway I just got 1,000 kills. Most by take down. The knife take down is the funnest part of the game in my opinion.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> would u tell me your fps min/max you get ?!
> greetz fox


ok im playing @ 1920x1080p. On the GTS 450 medium settings No AA 45-60fps. On GTX 580 no AA High settings 60+ fps
But on the 580 its not smooth. The game seems jerky while on the gts 450 it is smooth.


----------



## iARDAs

I really need a 2nd 670 to get a 60 fps stability on a 1440p monitor

On intensive gunfire scenes when my FPS drops around 50, my aiming gets worse.


----------



## Ghost12

Well i was new to the bf series and after 60hrs in i feel im getting the hang of it now. Still hate being knife killed so need to raise awareness but am enjoying the game now and not feel overwhelmed. On some maps anyway.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well i was new to the bf series and after 60hrs in i feel im getting the hang of it now. Still hate being knife killed so need to raise awareness but am enjoying the game now and not feel overwhelmed. On some maps anyway.


Yeah I used to be knifed often before but lately no. Awareness is the key.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I used to be knifed often before but lately no. Awareness is the key.


This game nearly drove me mad. Its so different to most fps and took some getting hold of but getting there now i think. Its a great game.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game nearly drove me mad. Its so different to most fps and took some getting hold of but getting there now i think. Its a great game.


Its really a great game. Few aspects of it i dislike but majority of the game is just top notch.

I like to play Rush most of the time, and its so much fun when people play that game mode just like its meant to be played.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Its really a great game. Few aspects of it i dislike but majority of the game is just top notch.
> I like to play Rush most of the time, and its so much fun when people play that game mode just like its meant to be played.


I like rush. I found myself playing metro conquest a lot because its so easy to learn and now starting on the big maps. So much to this game i really enjoy it. My brother in law getting it this week and he a real good fps player so will squad up and take on the big maps and vehicles joint. Be much more to it then than running round alone all time. Be even more to do and learn then. And hopefully less tags stolen lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I like rush. I found myself playing metro conquest a lot because its so easy to learn and now starting on the big maps. So much to this game i really enjoy it. My brother in law getting it this week and he a real good fps player so will squad up and take on the big maps and vehicles joint. Be much more to it then than running round alone all time. Be even more to do and learn then. And hopefully less tags stolen lol


If you guys have headsets, you would have a blast. Playing this game with others like a real squad will make you an even better player and result in getting more scores for sure.

My best scores in that game were always with a strong squad play. If everyone decides to go RAMBO, than the chance of success is slimmer.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have a quick question do you lose all stats during the game if a server some how disconnects? I was doing awesome in this game 12,000 pints plus had a good K/D going and the the server shut down and i went to reconnect and it said it was missing. So does that mean I lost everything for that game? If so that sucks game took forever.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a quick question do you lose all stats during the game if a server some how disconnects? I was doing awesome in this game 12,000 pints plus had a good K/D going and the the server shut down and i went to reconnect and it said it was missing. So does that mean I lost everything for that game? If so that sucks game took forever.


I dont think so. Check back again in a few minutes and you should probably see your stats.

I remember being disconnected few times and also actually being kicked once because i was the top player and the admin was probably the 2nd best player and he wanted the MVP ribbon, and I always saw those points in my profile later on if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you guys have headsets, you would have a blast. Playing this game with others like a real squad will make you an even better player and result in getting more scores for sure.
> My best scores in that game were always with a strong squad play. If everyone decides to go RAMBO, than the chance of success is slimmer.


Ye i agree. Were getting headsets. Try play properly. Thats why i played metro so much initially, easy to play and help people not even in your squad, revive and heal and such like whereas the big maps just seem to be a one player battle and it stands out a mile when you got someone against you really teamed up in a helicopter or tank.Looking forward to more endless hours.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ye i agree. Were getting headsets. Try play properly. Thats why i played metro so much initially, easy to play and help people not even in your squad, revive and heal and such like whereas the big maps just seem to be a one player battle and it stands out a mile when you got someone against you really teamed up in a helicopter or tank.Looking forward to more endless hours.


Enjoy it









I remember in Metro I earned like over 5000 points in a few minutes by healing and reviving bunch of people on a 64 player map. And I always saw my points adding up to each other on the screen

Enemy Killed 100
Enemy Revived 100
Squad Healed 30

They all stayed on the screen and I had like 5000 points, and probably even a bit more.

That was an epic round and is more likely to happen in Metro.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a quick question do you lose all stats during the game if a server some how disconnects? I was doing awesome in this game 12,000 pints plus had a good K/D going and the the server shut down and i went to reconnect and it said it was missing. So does that mean I lost everything for that game? If so that sucks game took forever.


You get the points you have up to that point. But lose points from any ribbons you should have received but didn't because of the disconnect before the end of round.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok im playing @ 1920x1080p. On the GTS 450 medium settings No AA 45-60fps. On GTX 580 no AA High settings 60+ fps
> But on the 580 its not smooth. The game seems jerky while on the gts 450 it is smooth.


On high is motion blur on while on medium it's off? I can't stand motion blur, I can't see anything with it on. Or maybe you have screen tearing at 60+?

What happens if you put it on medium on your 580?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> You get the points you have up to that point. But lose points from any ribbons you should have received but didn't because of the disconnect before the end of round.


ok thanks yeah that sucks i had ALOT of ribbons that game


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a quick question do you lose all stats during the game if a server some how disconnects? I was doing awesome in this game 12,000 pints plus had a good K/D going and the the server shut down and i went to reconnect and it said it was missing. So does that mean I lost everything for that game? If so that sucks game took forever.


yup. i was also playing on a 1000T tdm and got like 140/20 K/D and the scores i made was not counted. i got disconnected and the server just vanished. lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> On high is motion blur on while on medium it's off? I can't stand motion blur, I can't see anything with it on. Or maybe you have screen tearing at 60+?
> What happens if you put it on medium on your 580?


No motion blur at all and I'm playing on medium or else it becomes choppy. It might be my card I think. Picking up a 7970 anyways so wahtev


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ye i agree. Were getting headsets. Try play properly. Thats why i played metro so much initially, easy to play and help people not even in your squad, revive and heal and such like whereas the big maps just seem to be a one player battle and it stands out a mile when you got someone against you really teamed up in a helicopter or tank.Looking forward to more endless hours.


A good headset and a decent sound card will make a world of difference in BF3. My headsets (CM storm 5.1) arent even audiophile quality, but when I stand close to a helicopter I can feel the percussion of the blades chopping and bullets wiz by my head as they pass me. Incredible! Really brings BF3 to life!!!
I do have my headsets combined with a quad-core sound chip that is built into my board.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> A good headset and a decent sound card will make a world of difference in BF3. My headsets (CM storm 5.1) arent even audiophile quality, but when I stand close to a helicopter I can feel the percussion of the blades chopping and bullets wiz by my head as they pass me. Incredible! Really brings BF3 to life!!!
> I do have my headsets combined with a quad-core sound chip that is built into my board.


So true. I noticed when I played with my Corsair 2000 that it makes the game more realistic and I play better.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So true. I noticed when I played with my Corsair 2000 that it makes the game more realistic and I play better.


Yeah, I was a person who denied the difference between headsets and surround sound. I always ran my 5.1 setup and it was fine. But I ended picking up a headset, and right away, it was the little things I picked up. I got a 5.1 headset, and it was easier to pinpoint what direction bullet fire was coming from. Also I heard little things I never heard before, like screams when people die, or even some audio clips. A good headset is a great investment, just might take a while to get use to having one on, like it took me a while to adjust.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a quick question do you lose all stats during the game if a server some how disconnects? I was doing awesome in this game 12,000 pints plus had a good K/D going and the the server shut down and i went to reconnect and it said it was missing. So does that mean I lost everything for that game? If so that sucks game took forever.


You keep your points. After a match you exit before its over, once the game ends, you'll get a notification of a battle report. If there's no notification of a battle report then I don't think you get the points. If you click on that battle report you should have your name greyed out on the bottom of the player list and those players greyed out are ones that quit before the match ended. As far as ribbons and other rewards, I think you keep them. That battle report will have all your points at the bottom and should tell if you collected any ribbons. Plus you can also tell by knowing what weapon you used during the match and the previous number of kills before the match and the weapons page will update the kills per weapon after the match, even if u exit.

Quick q: Anyone else have issues with your weapon freaking out when you have a bipod? When you go prone on night maps there seems to be this black lines and objects that start to flicker around the weapon, but its only when prone and with the bipod....its really weird and not sure if its my overclock or my GFX card.

Anyone else like sniping on Alborz Mountains? I love either flying to a high point or climbing up to a high point of a map and just owning 500m+ snipe kills. I got one across the entire map lastnight, 967m headshot. Only issue I find when sniping up there is the invisible walls on some jagged areas. But I love how open the map is and how you have the freedom to go anywhere. Only downside is the biggest mountain, you can only get half way up or else your outside the map. The peak of that mountain would be unbelievable for sniping... I also like it because I love snow...lol I think they did a great job with the snow realism.

I found a new liking for this game again. It's been fun playing with some of my friends that have it and its also fun just messing around. I recently decided I can take some scenes <60fps with having 4xMSAA on because the visuals make it worth it, anything less than 4xMSAA kinda make everything really choppy and not good eye candy. Seems like my 580 @ 940MHz is just not enough to keep a constant 70fps for bf3....need moar! But it sure is nice having my card max out at 44C no matter the voltage due to my mod...


----------



## Frankrizzo

You keep your points but if you rejoin the server after you get kicked in the same round you lose them.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> You keep your points but if you rejoin the server after you get kicked in the same round you lose them.


which really sucks. i had 15 c4 kills and 3 deaths. rejoined because my 670 decided default voltage wasnt enough(neither prec-x nor ab keep voltage locked at max for me). rejoined and got 13 more c4 kills with xx deaths. bummed me out because i would have loved to get all 28 c4 kills.
the kid driving the aa i kept busting wasnt too bright. he kept driving into d flag and never watching his 6. place c4,place c4,place c4. run away laughing. BOOM! 1 more kill! repeat until match over. the end.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> which really sucks. i had 15 c4 kills and 3 deaths. rejoined because my 670 decided default voltage wasnt enough(neither prec-x nor ab keep voltage locked at max for me). rejoined and got 13 more c4 kills with xx deaths. bummed me out because i would have loved to get all 28 c4 kills.
> the kid driving the aa i kept busting wasnt too bright. he kept driving into d flag and never watching his 6. place c4,place c4,place c4. run away laughing. BOOM! 1 more kill! repeat until match over. the end.


I wish someone told me this before because I have rejoined several times previously and never knew you would lose them if you rejoined.


----------



## Krazee

I must be lazy then cuz I like my battlefield2 headset I got with the game back in the day


----------



## sp4wners

i didn't played this crap game only 1 or 2 days and after that I'm getting this error:

Podpis problemu:
Nazwa zdarzenia problemu: APPCRASH
Nazwa aplikacji: bf3.exe
Wersja aplikacji: 1.4.0.0
Sygnatura czasowa aplikacji: 500530ad
Nazwa modułu z błędem: bf3.exe
Wersja modułu z błędem: 1.4.0.0
Sygnatura czasowa modułu z błędem: 500530ad
Kod wyjątku: c0000005
Przesunięcie wyjątku: 00017a70
Wersja systemu operacyjnego: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Identyfikator ustawień regionalnych: 1045
Dodatkowe informacje 1: 0a9e
Dodatkowe informacje 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Dodatkowe informacje 3: 0a9e
Dodatkowe informacje 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

It's in polish, i know, but maybe someone can help me?


----------



## Krazee

Too much porn on HD, please remove to free up space


----------



## sp4wners

It's not funny man -.- Also I have a girlfriend, so I don't think i have to use them...


----------



## pc-illiterate

try a repair install. also, bf3 does that. i get that same crash a few times a week. its the game. its what happens when a developer switches from pc coding to console coding in the middle of development.


----------



## sp4wners

I repaired it... Didn't worked.... I'm installing the game with every DLC i have from the beginning....


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> It's not funny man -.- Also I have a girlfriend, so I don't think i have to use them...


Get her to watch it with you. It works wonders


----------



## jsigone

just started to play again, are the expansion packs worth the $50 or should I just buy the premium copy for $60 and have another seat so my dad can play. Not sure how a game transfer will work in Origin.


----------



## sp4wners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Get her to watch it with you. It works wonders


We tried that.... It's not your business man BTW







hehe

jsigone - All expansion packs without premium are about 50$ in USA?  in my country i have to pay about 70$ for Premium LOL.

Donald Tusk to szmaciarz....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> just started to play again, are the expansion packs worth the $50 or should I just buy the premium copy for $60 and have another seat so my dad can play. Not sure how a game transfer will work in Origin.


I got premium - don't get any, unless you want the achievements/assignments.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> You keep your points but if you rejoin the server after you get kicked in the same round you lose them.


How's that true?
It's about the award score. From what i understand.

If you leave during a game, you lose nothing but your award score.
If you DC then you lose everything, as there is no auto-save during the game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How's that true?
> It's about the award score. From what i understand.
> If you leave during a game, you lose nothing but your award score.
> If you DC then you lose everything, as there is no auto-save during the game


I got disconnect yesterday and I still got the in game points just no ribbons


----------



## xxkedzxx

Anyone having issues with Battlelog and Firefox. Also anyone using 306.97 drivers from nvidia? I've yet to see a solution for Battlelog.

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## Swolern

^ Ive had 0 issues using Chrome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I got disconnect yesterday and I still got the in game points just no ribbons


fair enough - cheers for confirming then







!

Btw - bought an xbox controller for my PC - it is infinitely better - in my OPINION.
Just because, I can switch weapon, actually have a life-life trigger to pull, and more so knife, and grenade whilst I'm running.
Plus I'm a spotting whore, so I spam the select button. With Q it was a little harder.

Flying helicopters though - keyboard and mouse rules!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fair enough - cheers for confirming then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Btw - bought an xbox controller for my PC - it is infinitely better - in my OPINION.
> Just because, I can switch weapon, actually have a life-life trigger to pull, and more so knife, and grenade whilst I'm running.
> Plus I'm a spotting whore, so I spam the select button. With Q it was a little harder.
> Flying helicopters though - keyboard and mouse rules!


Opposite to me, cant fly with mouse and keyboard to save my life and cant shoot/aim with controller. Bought an xbox pad just for flying/driving


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fair enough - cheers for confirming then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Btw - bought an xbox controller for my PC - it is infinitely better - in my OPINION.
> Just because, I can switch weapon, actually have a life-life trigger to pull, and more so knife, and grenade whilst I'm running.
> Plus I'm a spotting whore, so I spam the select button. With Q it was a little harder.
> Flying helicopters though - keyboard and mouse rules!


How is taking your tumb entirely off the movement stick to press select easier than just moving 1 finger?
You can knife/grenade while running, just not while strafing right, and you could get a mouse with side buttons to even fix that.
With a controller don't you have to take your thumb of the movement or aim stick to use gadgets? That is a lot worse than having to do it for grenades and knifing.

Idc how you look at it, once you get used to it, mouse/keyboard is far superior EVEN IF all your points were correct, the ability to aim is so much better with a mouse there is no question.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Opposite to me, cant fly with mouse and keyboard to save my life and cant shoot/aim with controller. Bought an xbox pad just for flying/driving


Well flying a plane is a PAIN in the backside with a mouse lol
Helis for some reason just glide








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How is taking your tumb entirely off the movement stick to press select easier than just moving 1 finger?
> You can knife/grenade while running, just not while strafing right, and you could get a mouse with side buttons to even fix that.
> With a controller don't you have to take your thumb of the movement or aim stick to use gadgets? That is a lot worse than having to do it for grenades and knifing.
> Idc how you look at it, once you get used to it, mouse/keyboard is far superior EVEN IF all your points were correct, the ability to aim is so much better with a mouse there is no question.


-Because instead of stopping your sprint in one direction, hitting Q, or any other button, then clicking or letting go of the button is slower than just hitting select which is right by the left thumb-stick








-Controllers - well at least the xbox one, you have RB and LB, just above the aim and fire triggers. Meaning its very easy to get a quick knife.
On PC, pressing F is a real pain, as again you have to get off your stride of WASD.
-There's no question about aiming, mouse is much better, but for overall comfort, and ease of play, the controller just does it perfectly for me. More so I don't have a gaming keyboard or mouse. I'm sure if I did, they would have F keys on the mouse, and the right/light design on the keyboard.

Anyway, I get best of both worlds now - playing with the controller, where I'm actually comfortable, and not in pain after a 1hr session, and ULTRA graphics









Each to their own on this one, it is purely subjective.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well flying a plane is a PAIN in the backside with a mouse lol
> Helis for some reason just glide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Because instead of stopping your sprint in one direction, hitting Q, or any other button, then clicking or letting go of the button is slower than just hitting select which is right by the left thumb-stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Controllers - well at least the xbox one, you have RB and LB, just above the aim and fire triggers. Meaning its very easy to get a quick knife.
> On PC, pressing F is a real pain, as again you have to get off your stride of WASD.
> -There's no question about aiming, mouse is much better, but for overall comfort, and ease of play, the controller just does it perfectly for me. More so I don't have a gaming keyboard or mouse. I'm sure if I did, they would have F keys on the mouse, and the right/light design on the keyboard.
> Anyway, I get best of both worlds now - playing with the controller, where I'm actually comfortable, and not in pain after a 1hr session, and ULTRA graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own on this one, it is purely subjective.


- I don't understand what you're saying... on both you have to move a finger, but with a keyboard you just move your ring finger from A to Q, you can still be moving forward/backwards/right at the same time and the key is close and less out of the way than a select key on a console so _once you get used to it_, it is a lot faster
-I know, I was saying it's not that much harder to move your finger 1/2 keys _once you get used to it_ AND you can get a mouse with side buttons to remove that problem entirely. Most people don't knife that often anyways, and with Bf3s horrible knife "accuracy" if you need to be moving while knifing you're probably going to miss anyways.
-It is subjective whether you are personally more comfortable or prefer one or the other, but unless you are disabled in some way that prevents you from using a keyboard properly it is just a fact that a mouse/keyboard is better _once you get used to it_

If you couldn't tell, my point is that once you get used to a mouse and keyboard you wont have the problems you have with it and you will gain all the benefits.


----------



## Krazee

Last night was good for a few rounds with DTF. Metro rush is chaotic like always


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Battlelog and Firefox. Also anyone using 306.97 drivers from nvidia? I've yet to see a solution for Battlelog.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


What are your issues? I have noticed the people on-line for both are not accurate.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well flying a plane is a PAIN in the backside with a mouse lol
> Helis for some reason just glide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Because instead of stopping your sprint in one direction, hitting Q, or any other button, then clicking or letting go of the button is slower than just hitting select which is right by the left thumb-stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Controllers - well at least the xbox one, you have RB and LB, just above the aim and fire triggers. Meaning its very easy to get a quick knife.
> On PC, pressing F is a real pain, as again you have to get off your stride of WASD.
> -There's no question about aiming, mouse is much better, but for overall comfort, and ease of play, the controller just does it perfectly for me. More so I don't have a gaming keyboard or mouse. I'm sure if I did, they would have F keys on the mouse, and the right/light design on the keyboard.
> Anyway, I get best of both worlds now - playing with the controller, where I'm actually comfortable, and not in pain after a 1hr session, and ULTRA graphics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each to their own on this one, it is purely subjective.


Maybe you would find a gamepad easy also. I use a razer nostramo instead of keyboard and I have bw ultimate. I love the thumb directional pad and button and space whilst never lifting off wasd either. I have change weapon, reload, knife , grenade all at thumb and on mouse side buttons have crouch and prone. All about what suits I suppose. I couldn't game without the nostramo now im used to it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> - I don't understand what you're saying... on both you have to move a finger, but with a keyboard you just move your ring finger from A to Q, you can still be moving forward/backwards/right at the same time and the key is close and less out of the way than a select key on a console so _once you get used to it_, it is a lot faster
> -I know, I was saying it's not that much harder to move your finger 1/2 keys _once you get used to it_ AND you can get a mouse with side buttons to remove that problem entirely. Most people don't knife that often anyways, and with Bf3s horrible knife "accuracy" if you need to be moving while knifing you're probably going to miss anyways.
> -It is subjective whether you are personally more comfortable or prefer one or the other, but unless you are disabled in some way that prevents you from using a keyboard properly it is just a fact that a mouse/keyboard is better _once you get used to it_
> If you couldn't tell, my point is that once you get used to a mouse and keyboard you wont have the problems you have with it and you will gain all the benefits.


Actually I spot with my right hand - with my thumb across the controller.
Meaning I can look with the left and spot with the right, whilst still having my finger on the trigger.

Knifing accuracy aside - you have to admit the RB/LB buttons are easier to press than F.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Maybe you would find a gamepad easy also. I use a razer nostramo instead of keyboard and I have bw ultimate. I love the thumb directional pad and button and space whilst never lifting off wasd either. I have change weapon, reload, knife , grenade all at thumb and on mouse side buttons have crouch and prone. All about what suits I suppose. I couldn't game without the nostramo now im used to it


And that's what I was saying earlier and getting flamed on - on PC people like yourself can have an "unfair" advantage.

Just played Metro - omg mad mad thing haha
64 players on metro is crazy.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46471616/1/177435049/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How's that true?
> It's about the award score. From what i understand.
> If you leave during a game, you lose nothing but your award score.
> If you DC then you lose everything, as there is no auto-save during the game
> 
> 
> 
> I got disconnect yesterday and I still got the in game points just no ribbons
Click to expand...

I think if the game server itself crashes you get no points at all, but otherwise you should get base points, and no award if you yourself disconnect.


----------



## sp4wners

I reinstalled whole game, i downloaded all of my DLC's again and i'm still geting this error :/ :[

Anyone can help me?

Podpis problemu:
Nazwa zdarzenia problemu: APPCRASH
Nazwa aplikacji: bf3.exe
Wersja aplikacji: 1.4.0.0
Sygnatura czasowa aplikacji: 500530ad
Nazwa modułu z błędem: bf3.exe
Wersja modułu z błędem: 1.4.0.0
Sygnatura czasowa modułu z błędem: 500530ad
Kod wyjątku: c0000005
Przesunięcie wyjątku: 00017a70
Wersja systemu operacyjnego: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
Identyfikator ustawień regionalnych: 1045
Dodatkowe informacje 1: 0a9e
Dodatkowe informacje 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Dodatkowe informacje 3: 0a9e
Dodatkowe informacje 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789

EDIT: Ok, looks like i repaired my BF3







YAY!!!!! At lastt!!!!

EDIT2: I didn't repaired it... darn this game! :/

Profanity removed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If someone could help me out with fraps/vegas/bf3 recording - that would be appreciated:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316876/fraps-settings-with-vegas-pro-and-battlefield-3


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sp4wners*
> 
> It's not funny man -.- Also I have a girlfriend, so I don't think i have to use them...


very useful to know that









Profanity removed


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Anyone having issues with Battlelog and Firefox. Also anyone using 306.97 drivers from nvidia? I've yet to see a solution for Battlelog.
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> What are your issues? I have noticed the people on-line for both are not accurate.
Click to expand...

My regions continually reset and when I go to click them nothing happens. When I go to click a game, sometimes the box pops up to tell me I'm joining then freezes. I have to restart origin several times before it works. Clicking on stuff on Battlelog does nothing the majority of the time

Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think if the game server itself crashes you get no points at all, but otherwise you should get base points, and no award if you yourself disconnect.


Yeah sever crash you get nothing, surprisingly that has only happened a handful of times
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> My regions continually reset and when I go to click them nothing happens. When I go to click a game, sometimes the box pops up to tell me I'm joining then freezes. I have to restart origin several times before it works. Clicking on stuff on Battlelog does nothing the majority of the time
> Sent from my DROID X Running ICS CM9


My region resets all the time but I dont have any other problems


----------



## PhantomLlama

I hope I'm not out of line here, but I thought I'd post this here to hopefully get it noticed a bit more. Please let me know what you think! A link to my channel is in my signature.


----------



## headcracker

Just reinstalled BF3 after like 6/7 months and all i get is freeze/crash after 1-2 minutes every single time (most times it crashes after 20 seconds). SP works fine. So glad i didn't buy any of the new DLC.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhantomLlama*
> 
> I hope I'm not out of line here, but I thought I'd post this here to hopefully get it noticed a bit more. Please let me know what you think! A link to my channel is in my signature.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome vid. Thanks for that.

What hack was that guy using at the end? I have seen someone using that before. Cheaters suck!


----------



## BradleyKZN

Is it just me, or is the hitreg not quite right? Im not sure how to explain it and its happening with alot of guns, whether I full auto or burst, or even use the magnum, its almost as if somethings happened to the hitboxes?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Is it just me, or is the hitreg not quite right? Im not sure how to explain it and its happening with alot of guns, whether I full auto or burst, or even use the magnum, its almost as if somethings happened to the hitboxes?


Its a bad design from dice made for consol players, kids.
They messed up BF3 with epic fail as you have clientreg which means the hitbox will basically just suck.
*what you see happening on your screen is not what is actually happening.*
for a fps game, that is epic fail.

If I play it and I dont normally I find a server where my hitreg simply is better than the rest.
so naturally they call it cheat due to them cant hit me and what they see isnt what is happening on thier screen.
IMO, one reason the game sucks bad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hitreg has been bad. Improved since release though.


----------



## BradleyKZN

Let me just state that I am only experiencing the problem recently, and I have alot of hours in the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> Let me just state that I am only experiencing the problem recently, and I have alot of hours in the game


I've played over 300hrs myself








Hitreg has been improved in my opinion.
If you have hitreg problems now, its toned down in comparison to before and/or I found server lags now, more than before.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've played for 400+ hours. I don't think there's anything really wrong with the hitreg. It might be lag? I found it to be really laggy in any server lastnight and this morning. I do feel there's a sort of delay to hit reg though, but I feel as far as the character object, there hit detection and player area is spot on. It's not like bfbc2 where you can snipe headshots and the bullet goes right through them....

I am suspicious about some hackers tho. I get killed from the side, then killcam shows the player entirely on the other side of the map and on the complete other side of the building right after he kills me...hmmmmmm


----------



## BradleyKZN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've played for 400+ hours. I don't think there's anything really wrong with the hitreg. It might be lag? I found it to be really laggy in any server lastnight and this morning. I do feel there's a sort of delay to hit reg though


This sounds exactly like what im experiencing, but since the latest patch, the one that had the M16 modified. And im noticing this on things that got changed and things that didnt


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyKZN*
> 
> This sounds exactly like what im experiencing, but since the latest patch, the one that had the M16 modified. And im noticing this on things that got changed and things that didnt


I think you really notice it when you go CQ with someone with guns and you both kill eachother and the other player dies about 2 seconds after you die and you killed him. I think that's a good indication of the amount of hitreg delay. I'm not sure if its lag or due to the fact of client side netcode. Hopefully they'll work on it, all we can do now is hope and report the issues...


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I think you really notice it when you go CQ with someone with guns and you both kill eachother and the other player dies about 2 seconds after you die and you killed him. I think that's a good indication of the amount of hitreg delay. I'm not sure if its lag or due to the fact of client side netcode. Hopefully they'll work on it, all we can do now is hope and report the issues...


The delay is huge! They spent all this time making the game and they still can't get stuff right


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I love bf3 but i hate all the expenses of the game. I was going to get premium but bf4 is coming out soon. Not sure if premium was worth it tho.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love bf3 but i hate all the expenses of the game. I was going to get premium but bf4 is coming out soon. Not sure if premium was worth it tho.


It might be a while. There is no release date on BF4 yet. With Medal of Honor Warfighter coming out at the end of this month I would estimate that BF4 beta wont start until mid to early 2013, with the actual game release 3rd quarter 2013.

If you love BF3 that much its a no brainer. The DLCs are great! These last 2 DLCs have felt almost like new games imo, they are so different.
Just wait for a good sale to hop on board









@ the HitReg topic. Im at about 230 hrs and its is extremely rare that I will experience any hitreg issues. I do have very fast internet (30MBPS) and I always game on servers with a ping <60. I believe others are experiencing server lag issues and not hitreg problems.


----------



## Krazee

Dont expect BF4 for another year or so


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Dont expect BF4 for another year or so


Well will probs be in 2014.
Considering beta will be released with MOH


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @ the HitReg topic. Im at about 230 hrs and its is extremely rare that I will experience any hitreg issues. I do have very fast internet (30MBPS) and I always game on servers with a ping <60. I believe others are experiencing server lag issues and not hitreg problems.


I think ping/latency is the biggest factor really. I'm not sure how much it effects other FPS games but I know that for BF3 if I'm playing below 40 ping I can do a lot better. The difference between 40 and 80 ping is quite large, 1 v 1 situations where you both fire at same time, lower ping will win most of the time. They actually saw you first and started firing before it even shows on your screen so you will likely die with the slower connection. Or if you literally both started firing same time, you can BOTH die because of the latency between each other's connections. I guess it would be like player 1 shoots 6 bullets > sends to server over 60ms time, meanwhile player 2 shoots 5 bullets over 80ms time. Server intercepts player 1's information, player 2 is dead. Oh wait, 20ms later, player 2's bullets just hit player 1, he dies too.









You can really notice it on TDM, if you are at 80 ping, and the top player on enemy team is consistently putting you down they likely have a 20 ping or similar. Likewise if I can find a TDM server with low ping and everyone else is considerably higher, I will probably MVP or top 5 at least. I don't know if the ping times have a huge impact on other games like COD series, maybe the threshold between 20-100 ping on COD doesn't give such a huge benefit to the lower ping players, maybe it does.

It does literally feel like my guns are less accurate at higher ping though, around 80ms+ I notice shots that probably should have hit someone and didn't.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> ok im playing @ 1920x1080p. On the GTS 450 medium settings No AA 45-60fps. On GTX 580 no AA High settings 60+ fps
> But on the 580 its not smooth. The game seems jerky while on the gts 450 it is smooth.


hi there !

that sounds really nice for a GTS 450 !









yeah u mean the stuttering .?!

i've got two Leadtek 8800 GTX which i could test for this issue and i will,but there's no time until im going to leave my country for vacancy holidays next week.

have to do some necessary preparations !

if u wanna add me on BL : ingamename is same like my Forumname

btw lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyZVsvmWWew


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I thought they wanted to do an every year release on Battlefield just like the COD series or was that just a rumor? I already have plans on buying MoH I just was not sure what was going on with the BF franchise at this point. I hate supporting EA with there BS. They took stuff out of the latest DLCs just so they could make a profit by charging you extra for more DLCs that were supposed to be included anyways.

Does buying Premium give you every DLC from here on out regardless?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I thought they wanted to do an every year release on Battlefield just like the COD series or was that just a rumor? I already have plans on buying MoH I just was not sure what was going on with the BF franchise at this point. I hate supporting EA with there BS. They took stuff out of the latest DLCs just so they could make a profit by charging you extra for more DLCs that were supposed to be included anyways.
> 
> Does buying Premium give you every DLC from here on out regardless?


Pretty sure there is no way they are releasing BF4 this year, and BF3 is already near a year old, so that was a rumor. Realistically I would expect BF4 end of next year or beyond. That seems kind of rushed to me even, but I guess EA/DICE can crank out a game every year, MOH/BF series alternating. Seems to be focused more on quantity over quality at this point, sadly.

Premium unlocks all content for BF3, all DLC + other stuff.

I saw a little bit of the MOH beta on xbox, looked so much like COD... maybe that is normal for that franchise though, or maybe that's just how it looks on xbox.

EA isn't likely to change their ways until either a massive boycott, or their games just go to complete trash. Some probably argue that their games are already trash, and those people are probably boycotting them already. Even if they release buggy stuff, and copy the COD model exactly that isn't necessarily going to go badly for them. We all know that the COD model works even though it seems like it should fail, they continue to sell those games like hotcakes.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well will probs be in 2014.
> Considering beta will be released with MOH


The beta will not be released with MOH, *you get guaranteed access to the beta*, which will take place in the fall of 2013, with the final build released soon after that, maybe 2014.


----------



## HighwayStar

Anyone bit at the 50% off deal on MoHWF for Premium users/buyers?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ill take MoH at 50% off I dont really want BF3 premium. I guess I will have to wait for a deal


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone bit at the 50% off deal on MoHWF for Premium users/buyers?


Wow where was that?

Edit: Nevermind I got the email. Wonder if I can cancel my pre-order of MOH @ GMG.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Anyone bit at the 50% off deal on MoHWF for Premium users/buyers?


Yup







, already have it on my Origin game list.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I thought they wanted to do an every year release on Battlefield just like the COD series or was that just a rumor? I already have plans on buying MoH I just was not sure what was going on with the BF franchise at this point. I hate supporting EA with there BS. They took stuff out of the latest DLCs just so they could make a profit by charging you extra for more DLCs that were supposed to be included anyways.
> 
> Does buying Premium give you every DLC from here on out regardless?


Not a chance man. If that is a rumor, it's a horrible one at that. BF3 came out in October 2011, and they didn't announce Close Quarters or the 3 DLC's after that till March 2012, which already is 1 month shy of a half month later. I norder to get all 4 of those DLCs out and have a small window to get BF4 out in October, they would have had to release the next 4 DLC's at a rate of about 1 every 1.5 months. So whoever started that rumor is plain old drunk, and probably is just a BF3 hater.

And they didn't take those weapons out to steal your money. They took it out because they shouldn't be there in the first place. I started doing weapon reviews lately and it helped me see the weapons from a new perspective. The goal of these games is to have each weapon have a niche, something that makes you want that gun in a specific scenario. Theres already so many guns in the game, that weapons like the pp2000 just get left behind. There are too many guns where not every weapon can have that sweet spot, and adding more weapons to that mix will only make it worse. Sure more weapons will be cool to unlock, but if they aren't worth using because they aren't able to be balanced in to have a niche, then whats the point?

People on the internet get mad about things and just don' take a step back and look at the situation. I do agree DICE should have thought this situation through and not ever announced these weapons, thats what I don't like. I understand why they chose not to go through with adding the weapons, but they should have never promised them in the first place.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> And they didn't take those weapons out to steal your money. They took it out because they shouldn't be there in the first place. I started doing weapon reviews lately and it helped me see the weapons from a new perspective. The goal of these games is to have each weapon have a niche, something that makes you want that gun in a specific scenario. Theres already so many guns in the game, that weapons like the pp2000 just get left behind. There are too many guns where not every weapon can have that sweet spot, and adding more weapons to that mix will only make it worse. Sure more weapons will be cool to unlock, but if they aren't worth using because they aren't able to be balanced in to have a niche, then whats the point?


Im at over 200hrs and there is still weapons I dont have, lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

50% off MOH?
I would take that, but haven't got any emails or anything - I'm a BF3 premium on Xbox.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I love bf3 but i hate all the expenses of the game. I was going to get premium but bf4 is coming out soon. Not sure if premium was worth it tho.


BF3 Premium on sale for $37.50 @ Amazon with *Coupon Code* = SQRLUVOC http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Premium-Service-Download/dp/B0087STJLS?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals
After that you can get MOH 50%off for $29


----------



## SlackerITGuy

EDIT: *Solved*


----------



## SlackerITGuy




----------



## OverClocker55

I'm tempted to use hacks and ban myself from this game. Anyone want my acount?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What is that a pic of?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Lol that looks fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm tempted to use hacks and ban myself from this game. Anyone want my acount?


I'll take it! My brother and I want to play together but he doesn't have it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Im at over 200hrs and there is still weapons I dont have, lol.


Exactly. I am over 300 hours and I hate Recon so I don't have some of those unlocked. But the rest of the kits and guns I do, and for like Assault, theres really only 3 guns I ever use. Sometimes a 4th if I'm feeling spicy. But so many weapons go unused, like KH2002, Scar-L, FAMAS, don't get killed by these weapons very often. And some goes for other kits, like Support, LSAT, QBB-95, and numerous others that are rarely ever seen. There is just simply too many weapons as it is. Always cool to get some new unlocks, but at this point they just don't need more.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 50% off MOH?
> I would take that, but haven't got any emails or anything - I'm a BF3 premium on Xbox.


Origin offering 50% off warfighter if buy premium bf3 pc now. I think its scandalous. that offer should be to all current premium subscribers.


----------



## Swolern

Im wondering how the next dlc Aftermath is going to come out. I loved all the DLCs so far and they set the bar pretty high IMO. The great thing about it is that they have all been so different, each one feels new and fresh, keeping me interested.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Origin offering 50% off warfighter if buy premium bf3 pc now. I think its scandalous. that offer should be to all current premium subscribers.


Agreed.
Oh well forget buying MOH - looks pretty bad if you ask me - a mix of COD with some BF physics.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Origin offering 50% off warfighter if buy premium bf3 pc now. I think its scandalous. that offer should be to all current premium subscribers.


The offer is to all current Premium members also. Here is the Link. https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The offer is to all current Premium members also. Here is the Link. https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en


That link not working for me. doesn't recognise my origin id and if log into origin manually there is no mention of any 50% off for curremt premium users. And the link says selected territories Forget this, does work, have to log in with email address not origin id. creates a discount code so I just paid for the digital deluxe version


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That link not working for me. doesn't recognise my origin id and if log into origin manually there is no mention of any 50% off for curremt premium users. And the link says selected territories Forget this, does work, have to log in with email address not origin id. creates a discount code so I just paid for the digital deluxe version


Hmm it worked for other premium members that did not receive email. Already verified. Maybe the link is US only.

Edit: Might try to use a proxy


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Origin offering 50% off warfighter if buy premium bf3 pc now. I think its scandalous. that offer should be to all current premium subscribers.


I got an email offering it to me, I would think about getting it if I had the money :/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm it worked for other premium members that did not receive email. Already verified. Maybe the link is US only.
> Edit: Might try to use a proxy


Yes it works, if read end of my post I bought the digital. Good deal that, thanks for the link


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nop - origin ID not recognised.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop - origin ID not recognised.


Just worked for me. Did you put your E-mail and not name?


----------



## Xyro TR1

Hm, my post yesterday didn't seem to go through... anyway guys, _please_ keep it civil and on topic in here. Direct insults against each other, inappropriate conversation... please take that elsewhere. This thread (or rather OCN in general) is not the place for such things.


----------



## Krazee

50% is not bad at all. To get it or not to get it that is the question


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BF3 Premium on sale for $37.50 @ Amazon with *Coupon Code* = SQRLUVOC http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-Premium-Service-Download/dp/B0087STJLS?t=slickdeals&tag=slickdeals
> After that you can get MOH 50%off for $29


Does this work on the digital download?

Edit: Nvm I see now.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

This needs to be a BF3 DLC!
Google's data centers! 

Can you imagine! Google's data centers a playground for battlefield 3! All the different rooms! All the areas of servers, pipes, outside with the tanks and railings and still grassy areas! This would be a huge stretch for graphics and lighting for BF3 but I would seriously think this could be amazing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Just worked for me. Did you put your E-mail and not name?


it should be written:
Origin email then.

Tried as u said, and it worked - cheers for the heads up.

Worth getting the deluxe at all?
Don't even know if MOH will be worth £20 :/


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it should be written:
> Origin email then.
> Tried as u said, and it worked - cheers for the heads up.
> Worth getting the deluxe at all?
> Don't even know if MOH will be worth £20 :/


Ongoing dilemma..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Ongoing dilemma..


I'll try the 360 demo of it first - both my cousin and friend i play with on bf3, both say it's terrible.


----------



## Krazee

any shooter on console sux, I started out playing on pc but then all my hardware went ancient and went to console for a bit but once I returned back to PC i dont see any going back


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll try the 360 demo of it first - both my cousin and friend i play with on bf3, both say it's terrible.


I tried out the demo on xbox. I didnt play that much, but the map had a great layout and the assault rifle i used had a good feel to it.
Of course the graphics sucked and i was stuck playing 720p or less at 30FPS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

yeah console this console that...
Nothing wrong with playing on console.

And FYI: PS3 and Xbox go to 1080p...


----------



## ajresendez

anybody else been experiencing bad lag and crap pings? i've been dealing with it the last two days. It gets so bad that I just quit.


----------



## Krazee

Its not the display even though PC graphics are so much better but a mouse and keyboard take a pad anyday anytime


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah console this console that...
> Nothing wrong with playing on console.
> And FYI: PS3 and Xbox go to 1080p...


Console is cool too man. No worries







Xbox 720 is going to be interesting.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah console this console that...
> Nothing wrong with playing on console.
> And FYI: PS3 and Xbox go to 1080p...


Bf3 on console is like 720p or less scaled up.


----------



## HighwayStar

Playing shooters on consoles feels clumsy and its slow and just overall terrible in comparison to a PC. But I'm pretty eager to see the gap in graphics between PC and the next gen console games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So much fanboyism








Matchmaking on PC is horrible.


----------



## Jpope

Anyone have problems with all unlocks missing in-game? It is happening to me and I am getting frustrated trying to figure it out. All my stats are correct in battlelog, but in-game it is like I just purchased it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> This needs to be a BF3 DLC!
> Google's data centers!
> 
> Can you imagine! Google's data centers a playground for battlefield 3! All the different rooms! All the areas of servers, pipes, outside with the tanks and railings and still grassy areas! This would be a huge stretch for graphics and lighting for BF3 but I would seriously think this could be amazing!


Then when you shoot the servers you get "Disconnected from EA" LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> anybody else been experiencing bad lag and crap pings? i've been dealing with it the last two days. It gets so bad that I just quit.


My ping has been 20-30ms higher on average across all servers lately. Hard to tell if it is just because of the weather/network up here or something from EA though.


----------



## Krazee

I like the new trailer for the new DLC. BF3 has officially brought back arrow to the kneee


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah console this console that...
> Nothing wrong with playing on console.
> And FYI: PS3 and Xbox go to 1080p...


would love to know what you mean. are you talking games upscaling to 1080p or playing blue-ray at 1080p ?
only a handful of games are actual 1080p


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Then when you shoot the servers you get "Disconnected from EA" LOL
> My ping has been 20-30ms higher on average across all servers lately. Hard to tell if it is just because of the weather/network up here or something from EA though.


haha nice! Maybe they're adopting the actual ping times for the client side netcode...who knows. This morning I couldn't see any ping times on the server browser.


----------



## Ghost12

bf3 according to a quick google search and confirmation from dice on ps3 and xbox does not even run 720p its actually 704

http://beefjack.com/news/battlefield-3-will-be-sub-hd-on-both-ps3-and-360/


----------



## pc-illiterate

http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241
skip to post #2 for ps3 / psn and post #3 for xbox


----------



## Krazee

Woot just got another code for $20 off a game in origin!


----------



## [email protected]

I am starting to think pre-ordering MOWH isn't worth it after reviewing gameplay on consoles and it just looks too much like the same as the original game but just added features. I have a feeling it's gonna be horrible alright but i won't know til i try it but i am still unsure if it's worth it to do so.

Especially if i want access to BF4 badly.

Decisions are hard to make or i may pass this one up and go ahead and buy new games elsewhere instead of playing MOHW.

Besides we have dlc ready for BF3 anyways.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> would love to know what you mean. are you talking games upscaling to 1080p or playing blue-ray at 1080p ?
> only a handful of games are actual 1080p


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> bf3 according to a quick google search and confirmation from dice on ps3 and xbox does not even run 720p its actually 704
> http://beefjack.com/news/battlefield-3-will-be-sub-hd-on-both-ps3-and-360/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?t=46241
> skip to post #2 for ps3 / psn and post #3 for xbox


agreed with 2nd post x704.
I meant the PS3 and Xbox are capable of 1080P -> blu-ray etc.
BF3 doesn't play on 1080p, which is ashame, but anyway, regardless of graphics - as it seems like PC gamers only think about graphics (what I get from this thread).

I'm just saying there's no need to be console bashing.
I agree my PC on ultra, or even on LOW still beats the heck outta my xbox in terms of graphics.
So much so that I even made a video about it:
But that doesn't mean I have to say "playing on consoles is horid etc" I play with a controller now on the PC - and absolutely love it.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Woot just got another code for $20 off a game in origin!


haha which one







?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Was rocking it tonight with a few clan mates on Gulf of Oman. Was really close between Casshern and myself all match and it really came down to the wire at the end. Last 10-15 seconds he pulled 300 points ahead and boy was I peeved off. I went MVP2 with 67/15 and he went MVP1 with 65/17 lol Insanely close
Battlereport below









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46641396/1/257684151/


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So much fanboyism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matchmaking on PC is horrible.










Select game type, size, map etc. view list of 100s of servers and proceed to pick which one you want to join. Whats horrible about that?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok.. going to prep for BIOS flash so I can install my new x6 cpu tomorrow







wish me luck lol

Anyone else notice Origin client using 20-30% cpu usage? Even while gaming?


----------



## Frankrizzo

okay i have been getting this a lot lately. After 3-4 rounds of play my screen begins to screw up. Any ideas? Bad GPU?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> okay i have been getting this a lot lately. After 3-4 rounds of play my screen begins to screw up. Any ideas? Bad GPU?


Is it consistent? How are your temps?

I've seen menu glitches kind of like that before, I just figured it was the game bugging out. This has been across 2 gpu's pretty sure, and both have temps in check. I suppose it could be some artifacting from GPU, although aside from tiny menu glitches like that (only seen the menu bug out) the game has run fine for me. I don't see them very often though and completely random.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I dont get it.. my card isnt even overclocked right now. Why would it overheat? Anyway its @ about 47c. I think its the game..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ok.. going to prep for BIOS flash so I can install my new x6 cpu tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wish me luck lol
> Anyone else notice Origin client using 20-30% cpu usage? Even while gaming?


Yeah it does that, just close it and reopen it, it's stupid.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm just saying there's no need to be console bashing.


So we can't be honest when we're trying to compare a game? This IS a PC forum. It's not like we're going on a console forum and telling them they suck.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select game type, size, map etc. view list of 100s of servers and proceed to pick which one you want to join. Whats horrible about that?


I'm speaking about Origin, using a browser, trying to find players via co-op without it saying "cancelled" for no reason.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah it does that, just close it and reopen it, it's stupid.
> So we can't be honest when we're trying to compare a game? This IS a PC forum. It's not like we're going on a console forum and telling them they suck.


This


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm just saying there's no need to be console bashing.
> I agree my PC on ultra, or even on LOW still beats the heck outta my xbox in terms of graphics.
> So much so that I even made a video about it:
> But that doesn't mean I have to say "playing on consoles is horid etc" I play with a controller now on the PC - and absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha which one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Dude your not going to convince anyone here that the Xbox is anything close to the PC version on the game in any terms at all. You do know you are on a PC enthusiastic forum right?
We all know you love your console, and thats fine. But just give it up here already.

And you cant do a PC/console comparison video shot in 720p @ 30fps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dude your not going to convince anyone here that the Xbox is anything close to the PC version on the game in any terms at all. You do know you are on a PC enthusiastic forum right?
> We all know you love your console, and thats fine. But just give it up here already.
> And you cant do a PC/console comparison video shot in 720p @ 30fps


Read the video description of my video. People don't seem to get, that you can't record what you see on the Xbox. Hd pvr isn't optimal quality. Neither is my camera, but it's a fairer comparison.
As for console, i just find it sad that people bash it so much.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Read the video description of my video. People don't seem to get, that you can't record what you see on the Xbox. Hd pvr isn't optimal quality. Neither is my camera, but it's a fairer comparison.
> As for console, i just find it sad that people bash it so much.


This is a PC forum, we have the best bashers and trolls in the world here.








Dont take it personally man.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> This is a PC forum, we have the best bashers and trolls in the world here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont take it personally man.


No man, i don't take any offence to it at all. Just find it 'low ball' to do it.

In fact I'm going to setup a challenge for you guys:
Build a pc, that will run bf3 on low to medium graphics for only £200-300.
Build must include mic, keyboard and mouse. And the whole tower. All parts must be new, and not second hand. Also, OS has to be included, again, New or oem.

Why the challenge?
Intrigued and to see if someone can build a pc for the same cost of a console








Good luck.

Console cost today: £180

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xbox-360-250GB-Console-Finish/dp/B005HHTK70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350640610&sr=8-1


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No man, i don't take any offence to it at all. Just find it 'low ball' to do it.
> In fact I'm going to setup a challenge for you guys:
> Build a pc, that will run bf3 on low to medium graphics for only £200-300.
> Build must include mic, keyboard and mouse. And the whole tower. All parts must be new, and not second hand. Also, OS has to be included, again, New or oem.
> Why the challenge?
> Intrigued and to see if someone can build a pc for the same cost of a console
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> Console cost today: £180
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Xbox-360-250GB-Console-Finish/dp/B005HHTK70/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350640610&sr=8-1


Why are you making such a big deal over people ON A PC ENTHUSIAST FORUM not liking consoles?

Nobody even said a console isn't a good choice for some people, but in response to your challenge - Most people have a PC anyways, the cost of upgrading it to play bf3 on low isn't much at all. Take a typical OEM low end desktop from the last like 5 years or so (dual core, 4gb of ram) and add a 7750 or something for $100 and there you go. Maybe a PSU for like $40 too if the one it came with isn't enough.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why are you making such a big deal over people ON A PC ENTHUSIAST FORUM not liking consoles?
> Nobody even said a console isn't a good choice for some people, but in response to your challenge - Most people have a PC anyways, the cost of upgrading it to play bf3 on low isn't much at all. Take a typical OEM low end desktop from the last like 5 years or so (dual core, 4gb of ram) and add a 7750 or something for $100 and there you go. Maybe a PSU for like $40 too if the one it came with isn't enough.


Lol - rageeee QUIT


----------



## Ghost12

I don't think consoles get bashes but tech can only be judged on its performance as that's its only remit. Try being a bulldozer owner! lol There are plenty of threads round here supporting consoles and the niche they fill. Many high end pc gamers use and own consoles for various reasons like exclusive games but in the bf3 thread on what is essentially a forum regards pc performance/gaming there will be no love for the console and rightly so. It would be akin to turning up at the Porsche meet to talk about the virtues of a mk2 fiesta.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don't think consoles get bashes but tech can only be judged on its performance as that's its only remit. Try being a bulldozer owner! lol There are plenty of threads round here supporting consoles and the niche they fill. Many high end pc gamers use and own consoles for various reasons like exclusive games but in the bf3 thread on what is essentially a forum regards pc performance/gaming there will be no love for the console and rightly so. It would be akin to turning up at the Porsche meet to talk about the virtues of a mk2 fiesta.


In some respects yes.

Anyway - just got an amazing cross map AT kill on a chopper







!
Wish I was recording!


----------



## nezff

#111 in IFV kills
globally


----------



## [email protected]

Is anyone considering MOHW and BF4 access?

Having second thoughts cuz i realize it's nothing new and more of a repeated process with updated graphics. MOH looks the same as MOHW but updated graphics in MOHW.

No different unless you like Call of Duty and i meant no pun intended.

COD 4 was the best imo.

However back to the moot point of the subject here.

I rather not waste money for a broken game that could occur in the future.

Sure Dice can learn from their mistakes and fix it.

But EA? No i don't trust them. EA support is horrible so far i heard but they did fix my problems on my end.

I just think ORIGIN is sadly a waste.

I'd save up for a new build or a new game later this fall so no worries. And yes single player games can be fun depending what it is. Besides Valve games have so much improved and i just hope we'll experience new FPS games in the future.

Tomb Raider is coming later. Bioshock 2, Primal Carnage, I am certain Silent Hill maybe cuz why else is there a movie out?!  Also a few good games such as Metro Last Night and FarCry sequels. Crysis 3







I heard they said the game will be stressful like the first film. Considering how they are probably now paying attention to the PC community more unless they are letting out a denial like they did on Crysis 2 but i do have faith in these developers. Been hearing good stuff and a lot of graphics and hardware is gonna change the face of PC gaming next following year for sure.

So hang onto your belts and watch that gold grow in your bank!









BF3 is good enough anyways due to the fact we're gonna have extra DLC anyways!


----------



## Frankrizzo

i just downloaded shogun age of empire and will be getting assassins creed when it comes out oct 30th. other than that I am good to good. I also have borderlands 2 which is an okay game.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm just now getting premium even though I said I was gonna get it weeks ago and I'm really enjoying the new maps







So far only played Strike at Karkland, Operation 926 and Gulf Of Oman I think. Really freshened up the game for me.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is anyone considering MOHW and BF4 access?


I pre-ordered MOHW. I love shooters, especially competative shooters. And Frostbite 2 is such a gorgeous engine that i want to get every new experience i can with its ultra settings. BF4 access is just icing on the cake! I did get MOHW for $29 so that helped also







The game is pre-downloaded and ready to go on the 23rd!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I pre-ordered MOHW. I love shooters, especially competative shooters. And Frostbite 2 is such a gorgeous engine that i want to get every new experience i can with its ultra settings. BF4 access is just icing on the cake! I did get MOHW for $29 so that helped also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is pre-downloaded and ready to go on the 23rd!


I pre ordered at 50%off, too good a deal to miss, not sure will play the multiplayer much because still enjoying bf3 and will for a long time but will play the campaign and see how goes. It is pre loading in origin as we speak


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm speaking about Origin, using a browser, trying to find players via co-op without it saying "cancelled" for no reason.


I don't get Origin bashers its worked perfectly fine for me and the vast majority of people so far, starting the game from a browser takes around 10 minutes to get used to and infact I actualy find just as easy if not easier/usefull than an in game browser and finaly I've never had an issue when running a co-op game. I'm pretty sure that there are just as many bugs and complications for the console users as there are for pc. My mates on PS3 have nothing but problems with their multiplayer games but it doesn't mean that the entire console network is buggered.


----------



## HighwayStar

I actually like origin/battlelog a lot. My only complaint is its a bit laggy. Other than that I think it was a great idea.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ok... that was extremely slick. New CPU installed, and even a new cooler, A50. Coretemp says it is at 15C idle.. sounds kinda fishy to me. I will have to download a later version to make sure lol

So far so good, dropped in an x6 in place of x4, windows did some update when I logged on, says to Restart then I believe I will be set.

Next order of business, Cinebench run, then gaming!


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone been on battlelog for warfighter? its active with the maps and servers and game types ready for release. 20 man maps, hope isnt just a cod alike.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Faster, is it a thuban? From what i remember reading, temp readings are accurate until it hits like 45* or something like that. Yeah i know im probably wrong on when but i remember they read real low until they start heating up. Prime it and see what ya get.
What are ya doing with the old 940?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I love BF3 Multiplayer but hated the Single player. I loved MoH Single player but hated the Multiplayer. I am sure with the new MoHW I will love single but hate multi so BF3 wil be my choice for Multi and MoHW for Single


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> I don't get Origin bashers its worked perfectly fine for me and the vast majority of people so far, starting the game from a browser takes around 10 minutes to get used to and infact I actualy find just as easy if not easier/usefull than an in game browser and finaly I've never had an issue when running a co-op game. I'm pretty sure that there are just as many bugs and complications for the console users as there are for pc. My mates on PS3 have nothing but problems with their multiplayer games but it doesn't mean that the entire console network is buggered.


I have both - I compare both, heck I could play with both at the same time.
Finding a game, playing, and matchmaking on consoles is faster, easier, and less buggy.

PC variant, relies on your browser, causes problems (as there might be conflicts with software you run) and isn't fast to get into a game.
On contrast:
I launched up BF2142 - the best FPS ever made in my opinion, and still I hold that thought in my mind.

That was beautiful - launched the game, no stupid browser or anything like that, a full set game, went into multiplayer, found a game, joined, and was gaming on it within minutes.

Don't get me wrong however BF2142, has always been notoriously known for crashing.

Long story short mate:
EA and their implementation of "getting into a game" and "staying connected to a game" is appalling, and I've found this to be more of an issue on PC than on consoles. (Been gaming 4yrs+ on console now, and had gamed over 3yrs, now getting back into it, on PC)

When you can compare and contrast, that's when you see the difference








I don't really care or mind which is better, I just feel EA could and should do a better job. Don't get me started on FIFA 11 matchmaking, quitters etc on console....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The offer is to all current Premium members also. Here is the Link. https://offer.medalofhonor.com/index.php?lang=en


we have until the 23rd of November to decide right?


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys check out my very first montage for getting 100 youtube subs


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys check out my very first montage for getting 100 youtube subs


No offense but the video makes me sick just looking at it. The speed ups for some reason make me feel dizzy.


----------



## iPDrop

dude you think thats bad lol some one made a parody of a montage its like the most obnoxious video ever

This is it LOL:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=92sMF3x38dU


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I pre-ordered MOHW. I love shooters, especially competative shooters. And Frostbite 2 is such a gorgeous engine that i want to get every new experience i can with its ultra settings. BF4 access is just icing on the cake! I did get MOHW for $29 so that helped also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is pre-downloaded and ready to go on the 23rd!


Good Luck with that until you realized MOHW is just a copycat off the first game but updated graphics. It's just the same thing and most of all it has COD feel to it which sucks.

Besides the access to B4 beta won't happen later next year. Hope you're a patience person.

The more and more i see more players pre-ordering are being suckered by EA's advertising. Haven't you all seen how bad BF4 got til they fix it but it's still horrible with cheaters. Heck MOH had SO many cheaters nobody wasn't even legit it was awful!


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good Luck with that until you realized MOHW is just a copycat off the first game but updated graphics. It's just the same thing and most of all it has COD feel to it which sucks.
> Besides the access to B4 beta won't happen later next year. Hope you're a patience person.
> The more and more i see more players pre-ordering are being suckered by EA's advertising. Haven't you all seen how bad BF4 got til they fix it but it's still horrible with cheaters. Heck MOH had SO many cheaters nobody wasn't even legit it was awful!


What are you basing your information on? Did you play the Beta of MoHW? I'm sure we are all well aware of when BF4 is coming out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What are you basing your information on? Did you play the Beta of MoHW? I'm sure we are all well aware of when BF4 is coming out.


I think I'll hold off ordering MOH even at half price...seems to COD like - as did the last years release of MOH.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think I'll hold off ordering MOH even at half price...seems to COD like - as did the last years release of MOH.


Well I welcome a change of pace tbh. I love bf3 but I really don't play much of the vehicle maps at all. I even go a controller to use and I still just don't care for them. But I do like the fact that they are there. Hopefully the New MoH will have less hacking. If not then I guess I'll have to rely on Quake live and Tribes Ascend to get my arcade shooter fix.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> dude you think thats bad lol some one made a parody of a montage its like the most obnoxious video ever
> This is it LOL:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=92sMF3x38dU


I like this one better. Your video make me dizzy and bored. Sorry


----------



## coolmidgetqc

whats the program that tells me my FPS, GPU use %, GPU temp and everything on my screen while playing?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Afterburner


----------



## coolmidgetqc

other than that? I dont want tu use afterburner cuz i'm using evga precision


----------



## raptorxrx

Precision! It has the OSD too!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Can't launch the game. Ridiculous -- there should be a class action against EA/DICE for these unresolved "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues preceding even the loading of a game.

To clarify, I can't even get into a server. As soon as the system switches to the BF3 process it errors out with the above message.

I tried updating PB using PBsetup and it's up-to-date. Strangely it worked briefly last week, but not anymore.

I wonder how many other people are affected by this issue since I've been reading about it quite frequently over the past two months on the Battlelog forums. Smells like class-action material to me.


----------



## Kaged

I finally got back int video editing, bought a video camera, and Sony Vegas, in anticipation of our first baby, that should be here any day now









I got bored the other night and recorded a round on Sharqi, to play around with Vegas a bit.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't launch the game. Ridiculous -- there should be a class action against EA/DICE for these unresolved "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues preceding even the loading of a game.
> To clarify, I can't even get into a server. As soon as the system switches to the BF3 process it errors out with the above message.
> I tried updating PB using PBsetup and it's up-to-date. Strangely it worked briefly last week, but not anymore.
> I wonder how many other people are affected by this issue since I've been reading about it quite frequently over the past two months on the Battlelog forums. Smells like class-action material to me.


Have you tried repair install of BF3?


----------



## [email protected]

It's only good til TODAY and does anyone want a free code to get 20% off any purchase on Origin?

Anyone?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't launch the game. Ridiculous -- there should be a class action against EA/DICE for these unresolved "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues preceding even the loading of a game.
> To clarify, I can't even get into a server. As soon as the system switches to the BF3 process it errors out with the above message.
> I tried updating PB using PBsetup and it's up-to-date. Strangely it worked briefly last week, but not anymore.
> I wonder how many other people are affected by this issue since I've been reading about it quite frequently over the past two months on the Battlelog forums. Smells like class-action material to me.


Hey dude pm me i'll send you a code to get 20% discount for Origin. You deserve it.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> No offense but the video makes me sick just looking at it. The speed ups for some reason make me feel dizzy.


Why do you have color blind support on? Are you color blind?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't launch the game. Ridiculous -- there should be a class action against EA/DICE for these unresolved "BF3.exe has stopped working" issues preceding even the loading of a game.
> To clarify, I can't even get into a server. As soon as the system switches to the BF3 process it errors out with the above message.
> I tried updating PB using PBsetup and it's up-to-date. Strangely it worked briefly last week, but not anymore.
> I wonder how many other people are affected by this issue since I've been reading about it quite frequently over the past two months on the Battlelog forums. Smells like class-action material to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Have you tried repair install of BF3?


BF3 is super picky about any overclocks. After doing a repair revert to stock clocks on everything and try again.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> BF3 is super picky about any overclocks. After doing a repair revert to stock clocks on everything and try again.


It hates my 580 OC but likes my I5 OC. LOL it is picky


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have both - I compare both, heck I could play with both at the same time.
> Finding a game, playing, and matchmaking on consoles is faster, easier, and less buggy.
> PC variant, relies on your browser, causes problems (as there might be conflicts with software you run) and *isn't fast to get into a game.*
> On contrast:
> I launched up BF2142 - the best FPS ever made in my opinion, and still I hold that thought in my mind.
> That was beautiful - launched the game, no stupid browser or anything like that, a full set game, went into multiplayer, found a game, joined, and was gaming on it within minutes.
> Don't get me wrong however BF2142, has always been notoriously known for crashing.
> Long story short mate:
> EA and their implementation of "getting into a game" and "staying connected to a game" is appalling, and I've found this to be more of an issue on PC than on consoles. (Been gaming 4yrs+ on console now, and had gamed over 3yrs, now getting back into it, on PC)
> When you can compare and contrast, that's when you see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care or mind which is better, I just feel EA could and should do a better job. Don't get me started on FIFA 11 matchmaking, quitters etc on console....


You say that you can start up BF2142 and get into a server within minutes, how long does it take you to get into BF3? Fair enough from a cold boot it may take a minute longer or so. Just out of curiosity i timed how long it took me to get in game from hitting Join server in firefox and it came out at 1min 25seconds which was just off a system restart. The second time it was 46seconds, this is with my current setup which is rather pants and in bad need of a format but still I think this is rather quick and nothing to complain about. Just out of curiosity could you time how long it takes you to go from your dashboard - ingame and then how long it takes to get from the server browser-ingame on console. I seriously doubt that an xbox/ps3 will be faster and surely yours would boot a bit quicker than my games judging by your hardware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> You say that you can start up BF2142 and get into a server within minutes, how long does it take you to get into BF3? Fair enough from a cold boot it may take a minute longer or so. Just out of curiosity i timed how long it took me to get in game from hitting Join server in firefox and it came out at 1min 25seconds which was just off a system restart. The second time it was 46seconds, this is with my current setup which is rather pants and in bad need of a format but still I think this is rather quick and nothing to complain about. Just out of curiosity could you time how long it takes you to go from your dashboard - ingame and then how long it takes to get from the server browser-ingame on console. I seriously doubt that an xbox/ps3 will be faster and surely yours would boot a bit quicker than my games judging by your hardware.


I found booting into the dashboard not a problem. Getting the game, setting up, staying connected the problem. Again EA at its best.
Before you scream connection. I'm on 50mbits...Lol.

I need to start recording my pc recordings. I went back on the Xbox, and it was like playing on vga lol, however the gameplay felt much better and much more 'fair' hard to explain, but pc is just unfair gaming, in my eyes. Everyone has different configurations, that when I die, even though I've been shooting the guy, I say it must have been his low latency stuff, impossible a m1911 beats a pp2000 at close range and the fact that I've been shooting first. Things like that, just piss me off on pc. On Xbox just had fun. I wasn't doing as well as I should, but I had fun - that's the important part.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I found booting into the dashboard not a problem. Getting the game, setting up, staying connected the problem. Again EA at its best.
> Before you scream connection. I'm on 50mbits...Lol.
> I need to start recording my pc recordings. I went back on the Xbox, and it was like playing on vga lol, however the gameplay felt much better and much more 'fair' hard to explain, but pc is just unfair gaming, in my eyes. Everyone has different configurations, that when I die, even though I've been shooting the guy, I say it must have been his low latency stuff, impossible a m1911 beats a pp2000 at close range and the fact that I've been shooting first. Things like that, just piss me off on pc. On Xbox just had fun. I wasn't doing as well as I should, but I had fun - that's the important part.


Ok. I get that you feel its unfair because some people have bad ass rigs and some don't. However everyone knows this going in. So it's fair. People that don't have powerful hardware will lower their settings to try and maintain the best possible FPS so that they can have a smooth running game. If this isn't enough then they will upgrade hardware etc. if they think their performance is being hindered by their machines.

The bit about a m1911 out shooting your pp2000 in close range could be because you're using a controller to shoot when most people are using keyboard and mouse


----------



## raptorxrx

RivalXFactor plays on like the lowest settings. You don't need awesome graphics to play the game right. Just a KB+Mouse


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Ok. I get that you feel its unfair because some people have bad ass rigs and some don't. However everyone knows this going in. So it's fair. People that don't have powerful hardware will lower their settings to try and maintain the best possible FPS so that they can have a smooth running game. If this isn't enough then they will upgrade hardware etc. if they think their performance is being hindered by their machines.
> The bit about a m1911 out shooting your pp2000 in close range could be because you're using a controller to shoot when most people are using keyboard and mouse


I actually ended up being on-top in several games "as a noob" whilst using a controller. So that isn't it.

In fact a point to draw out about keyboard and mouse:
Since when can a tank do a full 360 look in under half a second?
It can't - yet on PC you're able to do that.

So can you see what I mean by "unfair"?
In real life, and on xbox, the tank takes several seconds to do a full 360 sweep.

Yet with a mouse - Weeee and we are full circle.
Turn up the sensitivity even to max (mine is on 10-20% and you could do a full 360 in under 0.1 seconds.

So this is the point I'm making - it isn't a balanced/fair game on PC - from tanks turning like something on steroids, to people having better, or should I say GAMING keyboard and mice.

Here's a screenshot for you - bear in mind I've been playing only a little so far online, as I've been busy testing my rig via campaign and co-op (finished the campaign on normal, and all co-op missions on normal & hard):


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Why do you have color blind support on? Are you color blind?


Alot of people use color blind mode in BF3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> BF3 is super picky about any overclocks. After doing a repair revert to stock clocks on everything and try again.


Yeah I know. I could play BF3 for like a month straight without a problem then I would get a BSOD. 3 weeks without a problem then BSOD. I finally tried lowering my OC to 4.4ghz and I have not had an issue since.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Alot of people use color blind mode in BF3
> Yeah I know. I could play BF3 for like a month straight without a problem then I would get a BSOD. 3 weeks without a problem then BSOD. I finally tried lowering my OC to 4.4ghz and I have not had an issue since.


that's odd - is that CPU or GPU related you think?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's odd - is that CPU or GPU related you think?


For me it was CPU related. Bf3 is just very sensitive to overclocks. I could run Linx, do video editing where my cpu and memory are maxed out without a problem. I have played a bunch of other games in the past year without a problem.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> For me it was CPU related. Bf3 is just very sensitive to overclocks. I could run Linx, do video editing where my cpu and memory are maxed out without a problem. I have played a bunch of other games in the past year without a problem.


fair enough - quite interesting though, how it is sensitive to CPU.
I would have thought it would be the GPU that would be under strain the most.


----------



## Justlme

My goodness, thank you for mentioning the color blind mode, played bf3 all this time without knowing even touching it and just made my life easier xD


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Justlme*
> 
> My goodness, thank you for mentioning the color blind mode, played bf3 all this time without knowing even touching it and just made my life easier xD


.

I tried to use it and didn't like it. I guess you have to get use to it.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So this is the point I'm making - it isn't a balanced/fair game on PC - from tanks turning like something on steroids, to people having better, or should I say GAMING keyboard and mice.
> Here's a screenshot for you - bear in mind I've been playing only a little so far online, as I've been busy testing my rig via campaign and co-op (finished the campaign on normal, and all co-op missions on normal & hard):


stop whining. get a 2nd job. save up. buy such GAMING keyboard&mouse. lower settings until 65 fps constant. win.

srsly though the premium input devices are just extras to enhance the experience. for all it matters I used to still own people playing at 720p, all low/off, on a GTS 250 that lags into the 40s fps in every fight with low-end logictech keyboard and iHome mouse.
granted now that i upgraded to a HD 7870 1080p i can see better and own more. why? because I INVESTED in my gaming experience so OF COURSE i should get a better experience and be able to win against people who didn't invest as much.
most pubstars run GTX 580, GTX 680, HD 7970 + acce$$ories that's how they're able to own so much. it's only fair that happens because they spent a few grands. (And lots of time)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Everytime I read the word matchmaking I think of MW2 and throw up a little in my mouth. Please quit typing it. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys check out my very first montage for getting 100 youtube subs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **snip**


Some nice gameplay in there. A little too long on the slow-mo when it moved to Metro and a little overdone on the fast forwards. JMO and a little constructive criticism fwiw. Still probably much better then my first montage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> I finally got back int video editing, bought a video camera, and Sony Vegas, in anticipation of our first baby, that should be here any day now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored the other night and recorded a round on Sharqi, to play around with Vegas a bit.
> **snip**


Very smooth recording. What program did you record that with?

A couple vids some friends sent me last night. enjoy.


----------



## crashdummy35

Didn't the BL chat thing make a sound when you got a message..? Mine ain't doing it and I don't remember how to fix it..?

@ Totally Dubbed : Dude look at my rig. The card is new just haven't updated, I got a GTX 660 now but my old GTX 460 and Q6600 handled BF3 perfectly on my smaller monitor (1440x900) totally rocked it. My RAT 3 died and I've got a Xornet and a 17 dollar Gigabyte GM6800 (mice) I switch between _and_ I haven't played in a looong while and I'm still handing people their backsides today. It's not all about the hardware. It's about the "bigger" experience and freedom on pc, bro. Just get your rig situated and get comfortable with the difference between pc and console. Nothing unfair about it...this is pc gaming. Spend and play at your comfort level---have fun with it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Edit Profile --> sound notifications


----------



## crashdummy35

Ah thank you brother.... been a long time







Too much Borderlands 2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> *because I INVESTED in my gaming experience so OF COURSE i should get a better experience and be able to win against people who didn't invest as much*.


Exactly my point - unfair.
I got a great rig, I'm just thinking of the bigger picture


----------



## pc-illiterate

it doesnt have much to do with high end vs low end kb and mouse at all. its time you put into the game and hand-eye coordination.
a kid on a $300 set-up can kick a kids ass with $5000 in his rig. you can put 1000 hrs into any fps but you dont have hand-eye coordination, youre still gunna suck.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

BF3 - Ultra Graphics - Absolutely sexy.
This was a direct upload from fraps @full size - 60FPS - 40GB file


----------



## Kaged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Very smooth recording. What program did you record that with?
> A couple vids some friends sent me last night. enjoy.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks! I used afterburner to record it, with frame rate limit set at 60, and recording frames at 30.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Exactly my point - unfair.
> I got a great rig, I'm just thinking of the bigger picture


*****ing and moaning about advantage this unfair that... consoles seem to be suited more to your needs maybe you should stick to gaming on them.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> *****ing and moaning about advantage this unfair that... consoles seem to be suited more to your needs maybe you should stick to gaming on them.


I think you need to read the TOS. Respect members and keep it clean here also he has a really good rig and i detect some jealously here.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think you need to read the TOS. Respect members and keep it clean here also he has a really good rig and i detect some jealously here.


Absolutely no jealosy at all, I just find it weird how much he can complain about people getting an unfair advantage etc because of better hardware when he himself has a beast rig. The lovely thing about pc gaming is that you can edit settings & hardware to suit your gaming style and needs... if someone wants a completely even playing field then they should stick to consoles.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Battlelog down? I can't login


----------



## fashric

Yes http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3

Back up now


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaged*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Thanks! I used afterburner to record it, with frame rate limit set at 60, and recording frames at 30.


Congrats by the way. I have one in the oven too.

I've been using afterburner also. I'll have to mess with the settings some more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think you need to read the TOS. Respect members and keep it clean here also he has a really good rig and i detect some jealously here.


Unfortunately people haven't been very respectful, when i've just been honest with them.
Sure I would understand if I had my old PC, that couldn't get even direct X 10 on it, due to it being old.

But surely, instead of people "attacking me" for having an opinion, and especially a non-bias one - as I myself own a PC capable of ultra BF3 + an Xbox360 - I can give a good comparison between the two.
People usually defend things they own. Be it earphones, computers, or platforms.
I always try to take the objective side of things and look at the pros and cons of both.
When I look at PC gaming on BATTLEFIELD 3 ONLY - I feel that it is a little unfair - but heck what do I know....I was only ranked 113th in the world (13th in the UK) for BF2142 Speeder kills....(yes that is/was a PC game) and have a higher SPM than most people on BF3 on the Xbox 360

In other news - Loved playing Borderlands 2 with my housemate - was super fun!


----------



## Swolern

^ That sounds great, but you still need to loose that xbox controller when gaming bf3 on PC


----------



## raptorxrx

I have gone from crappy mouse+KB, and up the ranks to a Deathadder and nicer keyboard.

And you know what? It didn't matter. For me the biggest difference was the monitor. I used to have to game on a 4:3 monitor. Once I got a 16:9 my stats shot up.
The monitor is something that is affected by all three platforms. I believe that you can hook up an xBox to almost any monitor. I just don't see the mouse+KB being a big piece at all from my experiences, and friends.


----------



## james8

you use an xbox controller for BF3 PC? can i see how abysmal your stats are?


----------



## ErOR

Is it possible to change FOV yet? Basically stopped playing months ago and it was a big annoying thing to be stuck with console 70degree-ish FOV.

Take flying for example, can't even see the dash....


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Unfortunately people haven't been very respectful, when i've just been honest with them.
> Sure I would understand if I had my old PC, that couldn't get even direct X 10 on it, due to it being old.
> But surely, instead of people "attacking me" for having an opinion, and especially a non-bias one - as I myself own a PC capable of ultra BF3 + an Xbox360 - I can give a good comparison between the two.
> People usually defend things they own. Be it earphones, computers, or platforms.
> I always try to take the objective side of things and look at the pros and cons of both.
> When I look at PC gaming on BATTLEFIELD 3 ONLY - I feel that it is a little unfair - but heck what do I know....I was only ranked 113th in the world (13th in the UK) for BF2142 Speeder kills....(yes that is/was a PC game) and have a higher SPM than most people on BF3 on the Xbox 360
> In other news - Loved playing Borderlands 2 with my housemate - was super fun!


Its not that we're attacking you. We just really don't wanna hear about console version because we don't care lol.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Is it possible to change FOV yet? Basically stopped playing months ago and it was a big annoying thing to be stuck with console 70degree-ish FOV.
> Take flying for example, can't even see the dash....


The in game FOV option has been right there since release bro (IIRC).


----------



## PhantomLlama

Anyone else unable to get on battlelog?


----------



## Wheezo

It's closed for maintenance for two hours....


----------



## PhantomLlama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> It's closed for maintenance for two hours....


I knew that...honest! haha.....


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Is it possible to change FOV yet? Basically stopped playing months ago and it was a big annoying thing to be stuck with console 70degree-ish FOV.
> Take flying for example, can't even see the dash....


Of course you can!
You can find under _Main/Options/Video_ when you hit escape when you're already in the game. LINK
There is a confusion, because under Field of View it says that is vertical FOV, here is a FOV calculator too.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> you use an xbox controller for BF3 PC? can i see how abysmal your stats are?


Ah hell...there's the problem right there.

Never meant any offense Totally Dubbed but, if you are using an XB controller against pc gamers ... um, yeah ... 99.99% of the time you're gonna lose the gunfight--especially if the guys are using gaming mice and I'm talking like $25 mice also, not the "big gun" types. M & KB, Join an active platoon, bust out the mic and watch how the game changes for you.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> The in game FOV option has been right there since release bro (IIRC).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Of course you can!
> You can find under _Main/Options/Video_ when you hit escape when you're already in the game. LINK
> There is a confusion, because under Field of View it says that is vertical FOV, here is a FOV calculator too.


I want more, it hardly makes a difference.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hmmm, Battlelog. Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I love the backlash, no matter what I say...
'There's the problem, you're using a controller' lol.
I used to be a pc gamer well before I ever touched an Xbox. And people seem to skip that.

Ok, more pc lover question, as most don't like me talking about consoles:
Please explain how a tank can do a full 360 view in 0.1 seconds, in real life, or even if that's any fair against a support class person with c4?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Lol. Was reading the forums and bl went.down for update. Thanks for putting me in suspense ea


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Lol. Was reading the forums and bl went.down for update. Thanks for putting me in suspense ea


Probably getting ready for MOH release tonight


----------



## Cakewalk_S

It'll be interesting this week to see how well MoH is accepted in the community. Its also interesting how EA/Dice is still releasing expansion packs for bf3. It's almost like its their testing platform now...


----------



## pc-illiterate

from what i gathered and understood, MOH was the test bed for bf3


----------



## Frankrizzo

Any update on the update?







like what it contained. It went down around midnight.

Saw a hacker yesterday for the first time in a while. He kept using Auto aim with support class. I guess that is what i get for not sticking to the same server. But I do not like that many. I am pissed that my favorite server is gone.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Probably getting ready for MOH release tonight


Is the release date tonight? according to google it is but I have it pre/ordered and installed an on origin it says the 26th 00.01.

Confused?


----------



## Gunslash

probably the usual Tuesday realease in the US and Friday elsewhere in the world


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is the release date tonight? according to google it is but I have it pre/ordered and installed an on origin it says the 26th 00.01.
> Confused?


Ya here in the US it releases on the 23rd. In my Origin it states the game will be available tonight at 11:01pm.

Graphics look to be a step-up from BF3. I know this is just the pre-rendered cut scene, but it looks better that the ones on BF3. Cant wait, looks to be amazing!


----------



## Swolern

Battlelog back up


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Please explain how a tank can do a full 360 view in 0.1 seconds, in real life, or even if that's any fair against a support class person with c4?


Because this is a game... not real life and it was never supposed to be a simulator. Personaly I find it really hard to use the tank with high sensitivity


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Battlelog back up


Yes it is, and luckily I was able to get a round in before all the good players got back in.







j/k


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Because this is a game... not real life and it was never supposed to be a simulator. Personaly I find it really hard to use the tank with high sensitivity


This reminds me to up the sensitively for tanks. Though i never use them. The game is just not fun when using a tank. I feel like I am cheating and have no skill.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I am pissed that my favorite server is gone.


UAN BTK???

edit
WTH?? I just searched for it and didn't see it. Hope that's not the one you're talking about, that's a good server !


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Battlelog. Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it/Love it/Hate it


I find it's more like 70% Hate it, and 30% OK with it.


----------



## Krazee

+1 on that one


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's changed with battlelog?
Any new things added for the update?

And I find it very useful to track weapon progression - but as stated before, would have preferred if the game itself was launched from a seperate app.


----------



## HighwayStar

Most of the update is probably MoHW stuff. Hopefully we dont get even more lag now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Most of the update is probably MoHW stuff. Hopefully we dont get even more lag now.


let's hope!
In other news - back to origin being a pain....
Downloading BF3 at 1.5 MB/s
Whilst my uni connection is over 30...(steam downloaded borderlands 2 in no time)

I'm changing the directory of BF3 and BL2 to my 1TB HDD - it freed up around 25GB on my SSD lol


----------



## digitally

i had some free time to play bf3, so origin gave me this.







still currently stuck in 5%


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> UAN BTK???
> edit
> WTH?? I just searched for it and didn't see it. Hope that's not the one you're talking about, that's a good server !


Yes that is the one. I use to frequent it the most out of any other server. it has been gone for a couple weeks nows.









They created an Armour kill map server instead. I have not a fan of any of the new map packs to be honest.

I am struggling to find a decent server that has the same map rotation. Call me old fashion but i like the vanilla maps.

Some of the air maps are pretty decent as well. You don't get the overkill of armor in the air maps that you do in Armored kill. It is just ridiculous how many tanks and jets and helicopters they have. they really screwed the infantry. The other map pack sucks also who wants to randomly spawn and get shot in the back every 5 seconds. I don't understand why they don't have set spawns. it's just complete madness.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> let's hope!
> In other news - back to origin being a pain....
> Downloading BF3 at 1.5 MB/s
> Whilst my uni connection is over 30...(steam downloaded borderlands 2 in no time)
> I'm changing the directory of BF3 and BL2 to my 1TB HDD - it freed up around 25GB on my SSD lol


lol BL2 is 6gb vs BF3 24gb. Im sure there would be a difference in download time. My connection is also 30mb/s. Origin is downloading games @ 3.4mb/s for me. So it might be your internet connection and not Origin.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> i had some free time to play bf3, so origin gave me this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still currently stuck in 5%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same happens to me since the update








I got into a game after several attempts.


----------



## Krazee

woot more pointless updates. WIN!


----------



## w00dzy

Stuck at 5% also.. :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know some of you HATE consoles and controllers - but for the very few that have controllers, and have played on the Xbox:
For sprinting on the xbox (incl boosting in tanks):
When you want to sprint, you click the left thumbstick, and then you can let go, and the sprint will still be "registered" as you sprinting

On PC with a controller however - you have to HOLD down the left thumbstick constantly (which hurts your left thumb after 1hr - and will probably wear the controller right down) - Is there any work-around this?
Tried google - and there was some sort of mod - which I'm not too keen on doing.

Atm - I got the run on the Y axis (thus as your normal up movement with your left thumbstick)

On another note too:
For sound - without sound enhancement ON, on the campaign the "radio voice" that means when someone is calling in, cannot be heard - even though I got a Z-5500 5.1 via the DX - any ideas?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Yes that is the one. I use to frequent it the most out of any other server. it has been gone for a couple weeks nows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They created an Armour kill map server instead. I have not a fan of any of the new map packs to be honest.
> I am struggling to find a decent server that has the same map rotation. Call me old fashion but i like the vanilla maps.
> Some of the air maps are pretty decent as well. You don't get the overkill of armor in the air maps that you do in Armored kill. It is just ridiculous how many tanks and jets and helicopters they have. they really screwed the infantry. The other map pack sucks also who wants to randomly spawn and get shot in the back every 5 seconds. I don't understand why they don't have set spawns. it's just complete madness.


UAN server was on my favorites list, I was on there a few times when you were playing. I like Armored Kill a hell of alot more than the CQ maps. The reason they dont have set spawn points in CQ, people would get spawn raped so bad if you could spawn on the flags. Im hoping for some Strike at Karkand type maps with Aftermath and End Game.


----------



## digitally

i had to turn off the cloud sync in order to play, and i just saw this notice on battlelog
"Be Advised! Battlelog will be closed for maintenance 00:00 CET. Expected downtime up to 30 minutes."
Hopefully this will be fixing the 5% sync.

Which is good timing; downloading the new AMD 12.11 beta driver


----------



## Ghost12

Not happy. Not had a game all night. Broken origin. Had to play crisis 2 as switched mw3 off after 60 seconds. Just cant play mw3 anymore after getting into bf3


----------



## ~sizzzle~

12.11 looks good. Hopefully will get it downloaded tonight.

TBG & Deranged Gamers both run servers with BTK map lineups. Used to switch between them and UAN to get my BTK fix.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm stuck at an update. I play and it asks if I would like to update before I play. If I click no it launches the game but if I click update it crashes origin and then when I try to right click on game and check for updates it says none available.


----------



## Spookeee

We have a server up and I dont know if it is ok to put a link here. Search for SIR and suggest at sirnation.com of the map rotation you guys like...


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> We have a server up and I dont know if it is ok to put a link here. Search for SIR and suggest at sirnation.com of the map rotation you guys like...


other people have i don't see why not.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Some prick hijacked my account (probably due to my sons rig being infected) and even though I have the product key, photos of the case/serial number, screenshots of my email account, and a screenshot of the premium order, they refuse to give me my account back because my 'birth date doesn't match' and 'it's a security risk' <-- LOL, I bought the game via CASH. I have no idea how it would be a security risk when there is no CC attached. I've provided all sorts of proof to them, yet a simple birthdate not matching and I lose out on $110 invested and nearly a year playing on a Colonel level 50 account. Origin absolutely sucks.


----------



## Spookeee

In that case here is the link for Our servers and TS info...

http://sirnation.com/servers

We will also be getting a MOHW server up soon...


----------



## Spookeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Some prick hijacked my account (probably due to my sons rig being infected) and even though I have the product key, photos of the case/serial number, screenshots of my email account, and a screenshot of the premium order, they refuse to give me my account back because my 'birth date doesn't match' and 'it's a security risk' <-- LOL, I bought the game via CASH. I have no idea how it would be a security risk when there is no CC attached. I've provided all sorts of proof to them, yet a simple birthdate not matching and I lose out on $110 invested and nearly a year playing on a Colonel level 50 account. Origin absolutely sucks.


I don't see how it is their fault for keeping OUR info safe... Not trying to be rude here.... Good Luck figuring out your date of birth....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Some prick hijacked my account (probably due to my sons rig being infected) and even though I have the product key, photos of the case/serial number, screenshots of my email account, and a screenshot of the premium order, they refuse to give me my account back because my 'birth date doesn't match' and 'it's a security risk' <-- LOL, I bought the game via CASH. I have no idea how it would be a security risk when there is no CC attached. I've provided all sorts of proof to them, yet a simple birthdate not matching and I lose out on $110 invested and nearly a year playing on a Colonel level 50 account. Origin absolutely sucks.


Go post on the FB and twitter.
They usually get back to you fast - especially if you can really pound them with something.
That does sound bloody annoying - but hopefully useless EA will do something...


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> I don't see how it is their fault for keeping OUR info safe... Not trying to be rude here.... Good Luck figuring out your date of birth....


Yeah because I'm sure you've never registered an account with a bs birthdate before.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah because I'm sure you've never registered an account with a bs birthdate before.


Since I turned 18, no. Before I was 18, every once in a long while on sites that required you to be 18







and even then I used the same one every time so I would know what it was. Either way, it is stupid that they wont give it back with all that proof.


----------



## Spookeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Yeah because I'm sure you've never registered an account with a bs birthdate before.


so u admit you are calling them wrong for your own fault.... not being rude here just showing you your fault and not theirs as u claim...


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spookeee*
> 
> so u admit you are calling them wrong for your own fault.... not being rude here just showing you your fault and not theirs as u claim...


Dude. He payed _good_ money to EA, only to have a prick get his account banned. Yes he used a false birthday. But that's not really a problem. He said he has a son. I hope that puts him over the age of 17, the age you need to play this game (well buy it anyways). He has _proof_ he owns it. The only reason EA won't unban his account is for "safety". If they would give a reasonable explanation of that, it might be one thing. But there just stonewalling him with a dumb excuse.


----------



## pc-illiterate

His account isnt banned. It was stolen.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> His account isnt banned. It was stolen.


xD misread it. Your right









I slightly modify my statement. They should _still_ try to get to the bottom of it. He is showing that he bought it, and they aren't trying at all.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Some prick hijacked my account (probably due to my sons rig being infected) and even though I have the product key, photos of the case/serial number, screenshots of my email account, and a screenshot of the premium order, they refuse to give me my account back because my 'birth date doesn't match' and 'it's a security risk' <-- LOL, I bought the game via CASH. I have no idea how it would be a security risk when there is no CC attached. I've provided all sorts of proof to them, yet a simple birthdate not matching and I lose out on $110 invested and nearly a year playing on a Colonel level 50 account. Origin absolutely sucks.


That's messed up. Have you had them put you on with a supervisor..? Use the Call Back and ask for a supervisor.

For a birthday..? sheesh.....


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm stuck at 0% preloading MoHW lol. Anyone got something different?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm stuck at 0% preloading MoHW lol. Anyone got something different?


Pre-loaded fine for me.


----------



## mtbiker033

wow I just tried MOH for a few minutes and my first impression is not good......


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> wow I just tried MOH for a few minutes and my first impression is not good......


What exactly do you mean "not good"? SP, MP?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> What exactly do you mean "not good"? SP, MP?


I played a little of both

SP - this story about the guy trying to get back with his wife - fail, the cut scenes run at 30fps and seem to lag, I only got to the car chase part.

MP - having to start with a sniper rifle with scope was pretty bad for me personally as I never snipe in other games, once I got an assault rifle it was a little better but it's like a bad cod imo

battlefield 3 > MOH anyday

glad I had the code for the discount and only paid $29 that's for sure


----------



## jpopsuki

looking for good settings to record in dxtory, help please?

pc:
Gtx 690
I7 3930k
Corsair H100
Corsair dominator platinum 16gb 1866 mhz
SSD OCZ 256gb
HD 3TB Western digital
ASUS rampage formula IV
Coolermaster silente pro 1000w


----------



## [email protected]

I wonder if anyone found a way to make a fov change in MOWH? I seen META files and such in Document and wonder if those can be changed somehow?

These files look so deja vu i can't quite put what game had a similar meta file and Prof Sav files could be transformed into a config to edit?

I was certain it's the META file but i ain't doing anything til someone out there finds a fix for FOV and more.

I would like to change the fov and maybe who knows there is more commands to push it to max or something.

Game isn't so bad but it does feel like an Alpha play and needs some patching.

Glad i got a discount on it cuz it'd be a waste of 70 bucks.

And glad i got a spot in BF4 beta









EDIT:

I figured it out. Go to your Document folder and find MOHW and open PROF_SAVE_Profile with notepad and find Field of View and change it to your liking. Recommend you back up the files.

I saw more options to MAX the game but i'll wait for more data on that.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I figured it out. Go to your Document folder and find MOHW and open PROF_SAVE_Profile with notepad and find Field of View and change it to your liking. Recommend you back up the files.
> I saw more options to MAX the game but i'll wait for more data on that.


Thank You +, Stock FOV just doesn't feel right.

Only able to play MOH a short bit but I think I'm going to like the campaign, multiplayer is going to take me some getting used to that's for sure.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

This game screams sub-par and I 100% guaranty Black Ops 2 will dominate this game in quality and user-base. There is no reason to get this game since there is so much evidence that it is a failure. Same engine as Battlefield 3 yet important details like destruction is scaled down a lot. Why remove features of an engine, u need to improve them.

Reviews of this game were delayed because they didn't want average review scores resulting in less sales. Its cheap and unfair to the consumer to buy a game without a review because the developer has little confidence in their product. Trust me, I mean who gives an offer to buy their game at 50% off day 1, that's unheard of! Screams desperation.


----------



## fashric

This is the Battlefield 3 thread


----------



## mrsmiles

seems the verdict isnt very good on MOHW so i just bought the BF3 Premium ill be playing again after some time.


----------



## Ghost12

I love this game. Maybe because I am still relatively new to it, 90 hrs now but I think its a fantastic game. Initially started with a lot of metro but using the other classes on the bigger maps now as learning the maps and mechanics of the game. Took a while and still progressing but a lot better than I was coming from cod. I was cannon fodder, pardon the pun. Had great enjoyment tonight disabling tanks that were camping on the edge of the map blasting flags. Then killing the driver as he jumped out. I bought mohwf on pre order but regretting it now as I enjoy my evenings on this game. Will enjoy this for a long time to come I believe.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I played a little of both
> SP - this story about the guy trying to get back with his wife - fail, the cut scenes run at 30fps and seem to lag, I only got to the car chase part.
> MP - having to start with a sniper rifle with scope was pretty bad for me personally as I never snipe in other games, once I got an assault rifle it was a little better but it's like a bad cod imo
> battlefield 3 > MOH anyday
> glad I had the code for the discount and only paid $29 that's for sure


I'm not allowed to play it until Friday. Is there the same client side hit detection death lag "WTH I was clearly behind that wall" that's hardly even worth mentioning BF3 has any more in MOHW?


----------



## Descadent

MoHW is simply an alternative to CoD.

I'm enjoying it. Some W-T-F moments when my 40mm grenade launcher shots don't explode.


----------



## Swolern

I liked MOHW. Its MP is very different than BF3 so at first I didnt like it, but now its growing on me, a lot. Actually putting my BF3 on hold for now







Only tried 1st level of CP and the graphics looked better than BF3 imo. The MP maps are very tight with multiple layers and great 2-man buddy teamwork. Stay away if you prefer large maps with vehicles.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

This game isn't going to Out do Call of duty at its own game, You know darn well Blops2 will be wayyy better!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> This game isn't going to Out do Call of duty at its own game, You know darn well Blops2 will be wayyy better!


Your probably right. In everything except graphics. I so do wish COD would use a new damn engine!!!! Maybe next year. Until then I wont be getting it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Did some less than scientific testing with the Catalyst 12.11 Beta. Looks like I might be recording with a bit more eye candy.









Thought I'd post this as someone else might be interested in seeing some real game numbers. Keep in mind that recording adds a little lag and eats up FPS. Running Ultra Preset, while recording is much more playable for me than it was previously,

Not my best gameplay and I very rarely play Metro and never play with the Ultra preset. Just thought the Grindhouse would be a good recording test.





7970 @ 1075/1395


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Did some less than scientific testing with the Catalyst 12.11 Beta Running Ultra Preset, while recording is much more playable for me than it was previously,
> Not my best gameplay and I very rarely play Metro and never play with the Ultra preset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7970 @ 1075/1395


Nice FPS! AMD really came through with 12.11 Good to see that


----------



## xxkedzxx

Y'all make me want an AMD and I've not used them since I had an ATI9800 PRO

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That's messed up. Have you had them put you on with a supervisor..? Use the Call Back and ask for a supervisor.
> For a birthday..? sheesh.....


Yeah I think I'm going to need to call instead of use the stupid Live Chat garbage. I talked to 4 different people and they all said without a matching birthday, I could send pictures of the case, serial number, product key, screenshots of my email login and the email showing my order for BF3 Premium, etc and it wouldn't matter. I'm more annoyed about losing a level 50 Colonel account that I worked hard to build up. The game is now $60 for Premium + BF3 so I can just re-buy it, but its still bs. I paid $60 + $50 for premium, and now it's down the toilet.

I'm thinking if I give them a phone call directly and ask for a supervisor that I might be able to get it back. All I asked them to do was to reset the email to the ORIGINAL email on the account so that I could then do a password reset request and regain ownership of the account. There is NO way that would be a security risk, as the original email would be the purchaser of the account. The hacker would have to have hacked my email as well.

Honestly I think it's just an excuse by them to get me to buy another license. So much for paying for 'Premium' service. It means nothing.

And yes originally I put a random birth date in order to speed through the registration process, because I just wanted to get online, and really didn't expect to ever be in this position. I'm 25 years old and the game was originally for my son, but I've played it ever since. His PC was infected recently and soon afterwards I lost access to my BF3 account. The hacker changed the email on the account and the solder name so it was impossible for me to password reset or anything of the sort.


----------



## Frankrizzo

BF3 is dying fast...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

34,758 PC players online right now. For 8:15 in the morning on a school day that doesn't seem to shabby for a year old game.


----------



## Krazee

This game will still be around until BF4 comes out


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> Honestly I think it's just an excuse by them to get me to buy another license. So much for paying for 'Premium' service. It means nothing.


i only wanted to correct the 1 sentence. you didnt purchase a premium service. you purchased a 'premium' game edition. please dont tell me you bought retail and then premium. its still a premium edition.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> BF3 is dying fast...


Just taking a break and trying something new with MOHW. I'll be back!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> BF3 is dying fast...


How so?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> How so?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


My favorite servers are gone and am having a hard time finding new ones.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

Make sure your Region for servers is set. Mine resets often...


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

A little M39 EBR in my life







All I know is the solider in BF3 is a total beast being able to make follow up shots so quickly.


----------



## [email protected]

Is that a real weapon or is it one of these fancy expensive airsoft bb guns?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is that a real weapon or is it one of these fancy expensive airsoft bb guns?


Stand in front of it and find out..


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

It's real. Been building it for quite some time


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> It's real. Been building it for quite some time


Wow that thing is a complete beast...Wish I could have or build something like that but I live in California where anything automatic is illegal.


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Wow that thing is a complete beast...Wish I could have or build something like that but I live in California where anything automatic is illegal.


For the most part that gun is legal in CA except the drum mag and chassis


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> For the most part that gun is legal in CA except the drum mag and chassis


At least the bullets are legal, lol. No sweet rifle though. Going to put a scope on that bad boy? Been wanting to build an M16 or M4 for quite some time now. One of these days.....

Semi-auto is illegal in Cali?

Im down here in Texas. Everyone has a gun. Only got a Glock .45, and Mosberg 12Ga. Assult rifle is next


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> At least the bullets are legal, lol. No sweet rifle though. Going to put a scope on that bad boy? Been wanting to build an M16 or M4 for quite some time now. One of these days.....
> Semi-auto is illegal in Cali?
> Im down here in Texas. Everyone has a gun. Only got a Glock .45, and Mosberg 12Ga. Assult rifle is next


Full auto is illegal in Cali. And magazines can be a max of 10 rounds last I checked. Also .50cal rifle rounds are illegal, not sure about the .50cal pistol rounds. Cali's pretty strict unfortunately.


----------



## digitally

is the reporting function works?? it's been awhile since i spotted a hacker.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/CX-Molison/#!/bf3/soldier/CX-Molison/stats/797503151/pc/


----------



## HighwayStar

Wow. 14hrs played and a Colonel with that kind of k/d ratio. Seems legit


----------



## Ghost23

Is the CQC pack worth picking up?

I'm too cheap to buy Prem, bought AK and loved it, considering buying CQC..


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is the CQC pack worth picking up?
> I'm too cheap to buy Prem, bought AK and loved it, considering buying CQC..


Depends if you like the close quarter(COD) style gameplay(with amazing graphics & maps). I loved the hell out of it! Gun Master game-type is awesome! Its much different than the large open map dlc. Almost feels like a different game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - do you guys use Vsync on BF3 - and why?

I get tearing on my GTX660ti I feel, when flying a plane on the outside view on ultra.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - do you guys use Vsync on BF3 - and why?
> I get tearing on my GTX660ti I feel, when flying a plane on the outside view on ultra.


Gets rid of taring. Yes, I play with it always. Mouse lag isn't noticeable.

Had to go check: I use regular Vsync and not adaptive....adaptive will still allow for taring,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Gets rid of taring. Yes, I play with it always. Mouse lag isn't noticeable.
> Had to go check: I use regular Vsync and not adaptive....adaptive will still allow for taring,


how do you change ur vsync type?
I went into my Nvidia settigns and it was only on vertical.
Same applies to in-game settings of vsync.

As for it being enabled, i know it caps my FPS to 60FPS (due to havng a 60hertz screen) however should I be "worried" about my GFX? By that i mean is it normal for a gtx660ti to do that?

Also found some info on adaptive:
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/53901-nvidia-geforce-gtx-690-review-5.html

Seems like a better option according to those graphs?
But seems like your personal experience hasn't been good :/?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how do you change ur vsync type?
> I went into my Nvidia settigns and it was only on vertical.
> Same applies to in-game settings of vsync.
> As for it being enabled, i know it caps my FPS to 60FPS (due to havng a 60hertz screen) however should I be "worried" about my GFX? By that i mean is it normal for a gtx660ti to do that?


Its only vertical. Thats what the "V" in Vsync stands for. Vertical Synchronization.








Depends on you monitor and setup. The best for competative multiplayer is Vsync off.
Why?
-Vsync uses some of your GPU performance so your FPS will be lower.
-Vsync introduces a tiny amount of input lag. (every mili-second could mean life or death when head to head combat)
-If your FPS drops below 60fps vsync will try to sync to the next synchronous rate of your monitor which is 30hz. So your framerate can be bouncing between 60 then to 30fps. This makes it look choppy to me.

For best MP results try to set Framerate Target to 60fps in Precision. This will lock you at 60fps, but will not introduce input lag. If it doesnt look good like that you can try adaptive Vsync. Here a graph how thats works compared to regular Vsync. See also how vsync drops your FPS to 30fps if not at 60 or higher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Its only vertical. Thats what the "V" in Vsync stands for. Vertical Synchronization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on you monitor and setup. The best for competative multiplayer is Vsync off.
> Why?
> -Vsync uses some of your GPU performance so your FPS will be lower.
> -Vsync introduces a tiny amount of input lag. (every mili-second could mean life or death when head to head combat)
> -If your FPS drops below 60fps vsync will try to sync to the next synchronous rate of your monitor which is 30hz. So your framerate can be bouncing between 60 then to 30fps. This makes it look choppy to me.
> For best MP results try to set Framerate Target to 60fps in Precision. This will lock you at 60fps, but will not introduce input lag. If it doesnt look good like that you can try adaptive Vsync. Here a graph how thats works compared to regular Vsync. See also how vsync drops your FPS to 30fps if not at 60 or higher.


Thanks for the insight!
+rep

And in fact - what about tripple buffering?
Heard that it helps Vsync


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> At least the bullets are legal, lol. No sweet rifle though. Going to put a scope on that bad boy? Been wanting to build an M16 or M4 for quite some time now. One of these days.....
> Semi-auto is illegal in Cali?
> Im down here in Texas. Everyone has a gun. Only got a Glock .45, and Mosberg 12Ga. Assult rifle is next


10rd caps in cali as well as chassis restrictions. I'll be putting a cantilever scope mount and having 2 sets of optics for it depending on the conditions (type of range). Will be doing a Leupold M3A scope (same one marines use on that rifle) and Eotech 512 holo with magnifier. TBH AR builds in .223 aren't really that fun to shoot due to the extreme lack of recoil. Any AR10 type is awesome. Take a look at Fulton Armory, Larue, and LWRC. I know for sure my next will be a OBR om 7.62. I really wish I could hit out as far as BF3 would let me since the .308 round in the gun dies off at around 800m instead of 2000m in BF3.

Also, on topic. I seem to be having huge issues getting gpu usage up in sli, tri sli, and quad sli. They all hover under 70% or less. Anyone have any suggestions for a fix?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right thought to report back with the Vsync:

-Without it being enabled, there are lines
-With it ON (via game menu) - I have no problems
-With it ON, on adaptive + 3x buffering - I have no problems (and don't, for the time being notice any input lag)

Sums it up:




Thus for the time being, in my GLOBAL NVIDIA settings, I've gone for Adaptive + 3x buffering.

I have videos that I will put together showcasing the difference - I haven't found a difference so far between 3x buffering on/off and/or adaptive vs normal Vsync - but based on articles, graphs etc, I think the best thing to do is to leave it on adaptive + 3x buffering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my video comparison


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is the CQC pack worth picking up?
> I'm too cheap to buy Prem, bought AK and loved it, considering buying CQC..


If you like random spawns and getting shot in the back..


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> If you like random spawns..


Or shottie heaven


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Right thought to report back with the Vsync:
> -Without it being enabled, there are lines
> -With it ON (via game menu) - I have no problems
> -With it ON, on adaptive + 3x buffering - I have no problems (and don't, for the time being notice any input lag)
> Sums it up:
> 
> 
> 
> Thus for the time being, in my GLOBAL NVIDIA settings, I've gone for Adaptive + 3x buffering.
> I have videos that I will put together showcasing the difference - I haven't found a difference so far between 3x buffering on/off and/or adaptive vs normal Vsync - but based on articles, graphs etc, I think the best thing to do is to leave it on adaptive + 3x buffering.


Couple of things:

1) The Triple Buffering option in the NVIDIA Control Panel is for OpenGL games only.
2) Triple Buffering comes enabled by default in the Frostbite 2 engine (even with VSync OFF).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Also, on topic. I seem to be having huge issues getting gpu usage up in sli, tri sli, and quad sli. They all hover under 70% or less. Anyone have any suggestions for a fix?


Welcome to my world, lol. Low GPU utilization in BF3 has been a known issue with SLI. I thought it was just with 3/4-way sli and surround monitor setups. A rep at EVGA stated that the issue is suppose to be resolved with the 310.xx drivers, but beta 310.33 is a complete disaster for me bringing BF3 fps in the teens, lol, horrible. Might work better for you if you havent tried the new beta drivers. HERE is the thread I have been following for the low GPU issue.

I have found it is neither a GPU bottleneck or CPU bottleneck as OCing both CPU and GPUs increases framerate. Must be a driver or coding issue. So go as high of an OC as you can on both for now until a driver fix comes along.

Are you running at 2560x1440? If so your FPS should stay above 60fps with ultra settings even with 70% GPU utilization no?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Is the CQC pack worth picking up?
> 
> I'm too cheap to buy Prem, bought AK and loved it, considering buying CQC..


It didn't have a lot of lasting appeal to me. It is nice to have in the mix, in case I feel like playing on the CQ maps, but they are really small, easy to learn the whole maps. They are pretty intense though. I think the addition of the guns was more worth it than the maps themselves.

Good for a change up from the rest of the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Couple of things:
> 1) The Triple Buffering option in the NVIDIA Control Panel is for OpenGL games only.
> 2) Triple Buffering comes enabled by default in the Frostbite 2 engine (even with VSync OFF).


1. Yes I forgot
2. How do you know that?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. Yes I forgot
> 2. How do you know that?


Here: https://twitter.com/repi/status/133284972801961984

And...
Quote:


> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1 - *By default Triple Buffering appears to be enabled in BF3*. If you've enabled Vertical Sync, Triple Buffering can be useful in preventing a drop in FPS, but Triple Buffering can also reduce responsiveness on some systems, even with VSync disabled. Set this command to a value of 0 to disable the built-in Triple Buffering and test to see if it reduces any input lag.


http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#12


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Here: https://twitter.com/repi/status/133284972801961984
> And...
> http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#12


+rep to you sir!

So...now here's the question:
With VSync DISABLED on BF3, but ENABLED via NVIDIDA control panel....does that means BF3 still uses 3x buffering without the inclusion of me manually putting it on in the Nvidia control panel?

What I'm trying to say is:
I want adaptive VSync - thus to do this, i would have to do it via the nvidia control panel, but does that means I would have to turn on/off vsync in bf3's video options?
Hopefully I'm making sense


----------



## m3t4lh34d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i only wanted to correct the 1 sentence. you didnt purchase a premium service. you purchased a 'premium' game edition. please dont tell me you bought retail and then premium. its still a premium edition.


For those of us that started playing BF3 when it first came out, there was no 'Premium package' that you're talking about. Many of us paid $60 Retail and THEN paid $50 for Premium. And yes Premium is more than just a few new guns in BF3. It's a long term subscription for priority and more features than the basic user. Excuse me for expecting better customer support for paying 2x retail value.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> For those of us that started playing BF3 when it first came out, there was no 'Premium package' that you're talking about. Many of us paid $60 Retail and THEN paid $50 for Premium. And yes Premium is more than just a few new guns in BF3. It's a long term subscription for priority and more features than the basic user. Excuse me for expecting better customer support for paying 2x retail value.


ur not the only one to be disappointed...i regret buying premium


----------



## raptorxrx

I don't regret it, but I do think I could have spent it better.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I regret buying premium the new maps suck.


----------



## james8

well it's been a year since the game released and 2 years since this thread is born.
i got 405 hours out of $110 not including SP time. i think it's a pretty good investment


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I regret buying premium the new maps suck.


Lolwut.

CQC maybe but AK is epic!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3t4lh34d*
> 
> For those of us that started playing BF3 when it first came out, there was no 'Premium package' that you're talking about. Many of us paid $60 Retail and THEN paid $50 for Premium. And yes Premium is more than just a few new guns in BF3. It's a long term subscription for priority and more features than the basic user. Excuse me for expecting better customer support for paying 2x retail value.


as i stated previously, dont tell me. it doesnt matter when you bought premium or how much you paid when. its a premium edition you bought. bf3 retail + premium = bf3 premium edition. some bought retail retail then bought back to karkand then bought premium. bf3 retail+ b2k + premium = premium edition. some bought limited edition then bought premium. limited edition + premium = premium edition.
point being as i pointed out. you did NOT buy a premium SERVICE. you DID buy a premium GAME.
end of explaining the obvious
yes premium is more than a few new guns and a box cutter. its a discount upon purchase of dlc pre-release whether its crap or not, no refund. its a few more co-op assignments. its a few more dogtags. the priority you get is for cue lines to get in a server. that is what you paid $50 for, not a premium SERVICE.
end of pointing out the obvious


----------



## BeardedJesus

Some ejit reported our enitre clan yesterday for hacking lol Playing on our Gulf of Oman server and the majority of us were on the same team. Feels nice playing so good that you get accused of using an aimbot and wallhack.

Check it: http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47114901/1/257684151/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> +rep to you sir!
> So...now here's the question:
> With VSync DISABLED on BF3, but ENABLED via NVIDIDA control panel....does that means BF3 still uses 3x buffering without the inclusion of me manually putting it on in the Nvidia control panel?
> What I'm trying to say is:
> I want adaptive VSync - thus to do this, i would have to do it via the nvidia control panel, but does that means I would have to turn on/off vsync in bf3's video options?
> Hopefully I'm making sense


Yes, if you are using Adaptive VSync there's no need to enable VSync in game, Triple Buffering is enabled whether you have VSync on or off.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I regret buying premium the new maps suck.


I think every DLC map has been great. Even th CQ maps, that did change up the game, but awesome in its COD way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Some ejit reported our enitre clan yesterday for hacking lol Playing on our Gulf of Oman server and the majority of us were on the same team. Feels nice playing so good that you get accused of using an aimbot and wallhack.
> Check it: http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47114901/1/257684151/


Man that was a massacre! I would be pissed off too lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Some ejit reported our enitre clan yesterday for hacking lol Playing on our Gulf of Oman server and the majority of us were on the same team. Feels nice playing so good that you get accused of using an aimbot and wallhack.
> Check it: http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47114901/1/257684151/


Lol.
But speak about camping...
58 kills that guy. All 58 in the chopper....Bit sad really, seemed like a spawn camping base rape type game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Yes, if you are using Adaptive VSync there's no need to enable VSync in game, Triple Buffering is enabled whether you have VSync on or off.


Cheers buddy!


----------



## TrueZarken

I haven't played BF3 in months and I finally decided to get back into it a little bit and I have a question about Premium, but I am sure I already know the answer. If I buy Premium now do I have access to all released DLC so far or do I have to buy Premium and the DLC?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueZarken*
> 
> I haven't played BF3 in months and I finally decided to get back into it a little bit and I have a question about Premium, but I am sure I already know the answer. If I buy Premium now do I have access to all released DLC so far or do I have to buy Premium and the DLC?


You get all 5 DLCs, previous and to be released.


----------



## TrueZarken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> You get all 5 DLCs, previous and to be released.


Really? Well that's surprisingly good value. I wouldn't have expected that, cheers mate.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I played a little bit lastnight before I took out my GTX580 in prep for my 670. I noticed with adaptive Vsync on, my lowest FPS was 46. With regular Vsync it was 56...so I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe its optimized for 6 series cards?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I played a little bit lastnight before I took out my GTX580 in prep for my 670. I noticed with adaptive Vsync on, my lowest FPS was 46. With regular Vsync it was 56...so I'm not sure what's going on. Maybe its optimized for 6 series cards?


Quite funny too:
Lowest fps on normal vsync for me was 48
With adaptive is was 38

However, adaptive was more consistent in being closer to 60.
Really hit and miss.
I'm only going with adaptive, due to the proven results in websites.


----------



## Krazee

Had an awesome round sniping. Went 40 and 9

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47203535/1/178018093/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Had an awesome round sniping. Went 40 and 9
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47203535/1/178018093/


mental - nice one man!
I do hate the MK MOD with a passion though lol.


----------



## Foxrun

Anyone else getting loads of stuttering? My fps flucs anywhere from 40-60 depending on the action, and it happens on every map. Ive tried stock settings for both gpu/cpu and no avail.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Anyone else getting loads of stuttering? My fps flucs anywhere from 40-60 depending on the action, and it happens on every map. Ive tried stock settings for both gpu/cpu and no avail.


Have you tried a repair install of BF3? Have you tried different gpu drivers or disable sli and run BF3 on one card and see what happens.


----------



## Foxrun

No files were corrupt or missing, and single gpu I still get stuttering. Even when it runs 60fps other players at a distance their movements become jerky


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Anyone else getting loads of stuttering? My fps flucs anywhere from 40-60 depending on the action, and it happens on every map. Ive tried stock settings for both gpu/cpu and no avail.


your 580 shouldn't be doing that.
As simple as it sounds - does this happen on campaign too?


----------



## Foxrun

Just checked it on Rock and a Hard Place, and yea Im still stuttering =(. Is this bad?


----------



## Wheezo

lower your OC and try again


----------



## Foxrun

For each of these tests my gpus have been at stock.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> For each of these tests my gpus have been at stock.


might not be GPU related, but also CPU OC related.

There was someone here saying that BF3 was really sensitive in certain OC's.


----------



## Foxrun

Ill try again with both at stock and single gpu. I rolled my oc back on the cpu but left it at a multi gpu setup, but I got work till 10. Ill be back to test this out some more!
Thanks for the suggestions so far guys


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> might not be GPU related, but also CPU OC related.
> There was someone here saying that BF3 was really sensitive in certain OC's.


Yeah it was me. What are you running the game at Ultra @ 1080P?


----------



## Foxrun

On break now, and yea 1080I ultra. But I used to be able to run it smoothly a while back with a 920. Ive tested medium high and auto but still I get stuttering. Should i try to reseat my gpus when i get home?


----------



## HighwayStar

I've had this issue recently as well. I stutter about every 15-20 seconds as if you were running into someone. It last for about 3-5 seconds. Did repair install etc hasn't fixed it. I guess I'll try redownloading the game from scratch.


----------



## Foxrun

Dam reseated my gpus, put everything at stock, installed the latest beta drivers and still I get stuttering/jerky animation. Kinda wish I didnt buy premium now


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Dam reseated my gpus, put everything at stock, installed the latest beta drivers and still I get stuttering/jerky animation. Kinda wish I didnt buy premium now


Computer specs? I'm on my phone so can't see.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivymaxwell

why is single player so blurry???? anyone know whats the best settings for single player and yet make it clear at the same time?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivymaxwell*
> 
> why is single player so blurry???? anyone know whats the best settings for single player and yet make it clear at the same time?


Is motion blur on? I can't stand motion blur.


----------



## ivymaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is motion blur on? I can't stand motion blur.


nope its off. but its just seems very foggy and dusty... and smoky very hard to see. in multiplayer its not a problem.
its huge problem in dark areas with little light. multiplayer has none these problems just campaign.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol.
> But speak about camping...
> 58 kills that guy. All 58 in the chopper....Bit sad really, seemed like a spawn camping base rape type game.
> Cheers buddy!


Thats me and we don't allow baseraping on our server... you get one warning then a ban. Nothing as horrible as being baseraped the entire game.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol.
> But speak about camping...
> 58 kills that guy. All 58 in the chopper....Bit sad really, seemed like a spawn camping base rape type game.
> Cheers buddy!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me and we don't allow baseraping on our server... you get one warning then a ban. Nothing as horrible as being baseraped the entire game.
Click to expand...

Happened to me the other night. Had a lock on me as soon as I took off. That was on a b2k map. Then on Operation Firestorm I had snipers taking pot shots at the US base and tanks waiting at the entrance to shoot anything leaving. It's pretty ridiculous. You guys on PC?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just finished my latest.
Hackusations started flying and I hit record. Had a pretty good laugh at what ensued and thought I'd share.


----------



## Swolern

Someone made this short film from BF3 gameplay. Its awesome!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b6D6WmecY4&list=HL1351337404&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just finished my latest.
> Hackusations started flying and I hit record. Had a pretty good laugh at what ensued and thought I'd share.


can you please give me your fraps/vegas settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Someone made this short film from BF3 gameplay. Its awesome!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b6D6WmecY4&list=HL1351337404&feature=mh_lolz


That was indeed very epic + funny


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> can you please give me your fraps/vegas settings?
> That was indeed very epic + funny


I have never had any problems in this game so far in my limited experience, 90hrs, but last night I seemed to be shooting people first and directly and I was getting killed. I shot a guy lying down the top of the escalators in ticket office metro, registered kill with headshot and died seconds later from his bullets. Drove me mad. Another thing I have noticed in metro is I can be using a corner for cover, have clear sight down my scope, start shooting and its hitting nothing but the corner of the wall im using for cover. Odd


----------



## Ghost23

Suddenly started getting this while playing B2K.. uh?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just finished my latest.
> Hackusations started flying and I hit record. Had a pretty good laugh at what ensued and thought I'd share.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Someone made this short film from BF3 gameplay. Its awesome!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b6D6WmecY4&list=HL1351337404&feature=mh_lolz


That was pretty awesome


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Computer specs? I'm on my phone so can't see.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


i53570k, sli 580, 8gig ram, w7 64bit. I think I figured out the problem, my cpu mighve not been getting enough volts. I got it at 4.4 now with 1.36v and alot of the stuttering is gone and my overall performance is much better. So I guess the question is, is it safe to run the cpu at that volt?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> i53570k, sli 580, 8gig ram, w7 64bit. I think I figured out the problem, my cpu mighve not been getting enough volts. I got it at 4.4 now with 1.36v and alot of the stuttering is gone and my overall performance is much better. So I guess the question is, is it safe to run the cpu at that volt?


1.36v!???

I HIGHLY suggest you lower than voltage + check temps + run p95 + MAKE SURE your OC IS STABLE


----------



## Foxrun

Been running p95 for 2 hours now and highest temp has been 82, but according to cpuz, cpuid hardware monitor, core temp, my volts are not going past 1.34. Now Im confused lol


----------



## gamerdude74

Awesome game... not going to start argument about them and DLC.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Ghost23

So.. any ideas on my issue guys? Kind of hard to play the game with it


----------



## Schnitter

A couple weeks ago, I read some news that some hack that would basically allow you to do whatever you want was made public. Seeing as there is no update to the game, I am guessing this game is full of cheaters now? Or am I wrong? I don't want to start playing again if that means getting knifed across the map every game I play.


----------



## MjblanCO

How well does your gtx 460 run bf3?


----------



## MjblanCO

There is a video on youtube by bryaneasy on how to OC a i5-3570k with a asrock z77 extreme4 mobo.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schnitter*
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I read some news that some hack that would basically allow you to do whatever you want was made public. Seeing as there is no update to the game, I am guessing this game is full of cheaters now? Or am I wrong? I don't want to start playing again if that means getting knifed across the map every game I play.


I have not noticed anything and I play alot. Most obvious hackers play on Metro anyway.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have not noticed anything and I play alot. Most obvious hackers play on Metro anyway.


Is that true about metro? I play metro a lot as only play alone mostly and its the easiest game mode to get involved with others. Never noticed any hackers I don't think


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is that true about metro? I play metro a lot as only play alone mostly and its the easiest game mode to get involved with others. Never noticed any hackers I don't think


In my limited time I've played on PC - I've even noticed them.
Staircases between C and B - is where it usually happens


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In my limited time I've played on PC - I've even noticed them.
> Staircases between C and B - is where it usually happens


Never noticed, or don't know what to look for probably. I play metro a lot because its easy to be competitive alone. I struggle on those big maps so far. new to bf series though so learning slowly


----------



## KernSE

Metro, Most definitely the biggest map to find nearly all the hackers. Just youtube it, you'll see. Most infamous was the wall hacks where players got into the ceilings.

In regards to those who are weary of playing because of hackers simply fallow these two rules. DO NOT USE THE "Quickmatch" OPTION. FIND LOCAL SERVERS WITH A LARGE FOLLOWING AND MANY ADMINS. 

Im still having some fun squadplay


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KernSE*
> 
> Metro, Most definitely the biggest map to find nearly all the hackers. Just youtube it, you'll see. Most infamous was the wall hacks where players got into the ceilings.
> In regards to those who are weary of playing because of hackers simply fallow these two rules. DO NOT USE THE "Quickmatch" OPTION. FIND LOCAL SERVERS WITH A LARGE FOLLOWING AND MANY ADMINS.
> Im still having some fun squadplay


Maybe that's why I have never noticed hackers. I only play on one server constantly. It seems a good server except the no grenades rule then people allowed to spam m320 lol


----------



## falcon26

How is Windows 8 running BF3? Does it work without any problems like Punkbuster etc....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> How is Windows 8 running BF3? Does it work without any problems like Punkbuster etc....


Everything fine for me. Been on it months including preview. Battlelog didn't work in preview ie but does in 8 pro


----------



## raptorxrx

Do you prefer 8 over 7? And is there a performance difference in games?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is that true about metro? I play metro a lot as only play alone mostly and its the easiest game mode to get involved with others. Never noticed any hackers I don't think


when its obvious Stevie Wonder can see it. After Bf3 first came out I was in a server with 5 aimbotters on Metro


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> when its obvious Stevie Wonder can see it. After Bf3 first came out I was in a server with 5 aimbotters on Metro


you forgotten the folks who mass murder everyone with health pack.


----------



## HighwayStar

Most of the hackers I've seen have been on Metro as well. Mostly playing conquest. I typically only do Rush on Metro now because of this.


----------



## jagz

lolol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thanks for viewing my video, glad someone else got a laugh out of that.









As requested










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Someone made this short film from BF3 gameplay. Its awesome!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b6D6WmecY4&list=HL1351337404&feature=mh_lolz


That is awesome!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> 
> lolol


*SHOULDN'T YOU BE FOLDING ANYWAY !!!*










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> So.. any ideas on my issue guys? Kind of hard to play the game with it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Suddenly started getting this while playing B2K.. uh?


Not real sure on that. Try updating the video card drivers if you haven't already.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KernSE*
> 
> Metro, Most definitely the biggest map to find nearly all the hackers. Just youtube it, you'll see. Most infamous was the wall hacks where players got into the ceilings.


Not that it matters but I think you're confusing map glitchers and wallhacks. Both suck

Map Glitching

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTpDYYjlosU&feature=plcp

Wall Hacks/ESP

www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAOvNRA3G7c&hd=1


----------



## di inferi

*Was a server or client side patch released in the past few days?*

My Russian copy (with replacement English files) is suddenly unable to load.

I know that's the problem because as soon as I repair install it loads up in Russian; unzip the English files back into the BF3 folder and we're back to not loading...

Grrr.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

nothing server side in the last few days.

I believe Origin/Battlelog has had several updates. I thought they were all concerning MOH though.


----------



## di inferi

Doesn't look like it; unless they released some crap to render Russian copies useless to those who don't speak it lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ehh I haven't been able to play in about 3 months.. I want to go home and play


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> nothing server side in the last few days.
> I believe Origin/Battlelog has had several updates. I thought they were all concerning MOH though.


thanks for your MSI settings, however what are your render settings?
As my recording isn't the problem, the rendering seems to be for me.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I just use WMM, too cheap to buy Vegas.

1920
1080
24000 kbps
29.97 fps

audio- 192kbps,48kHz,stereo

That's the settings I've used to render most of my stuff. I in no way claim that's optimum. It just works.

For my next one I've been recording some stuff with higher in game settings then I normally use. So I've been messing around with my rendering settings also to try an pick up a little more quality.

Settings I'm testing.
1920
1080
48000 kbps
59.97 fps
audio 256 kbps, 44.1 kHz,stereo

Difference in file size on disk is 98.4 MB vs 194 MB for the same 33 second clip. I can see a pretty good difference in quality here but I'll have to see what happens when they go to youtube.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I just use WMM, too cheap to buy Vegas.
> 1920
> 1080
> 24000 kbps
> 29.97 fps
> audio- 192kbps,48kHz,stereo
> That's the settings I've used to render most of my stuff. I in no way claim that's optimum. It just works.
> For my next one I've been recording some stuff with higher in game settings then I normally use. So I've been messing around with my rendering settings also to try an pick up a little more quality.
> Settings I'm testing.
> 1920
> 1080
> 48000 kbps
> 59.97 fps
> audio 256 kbps, 44.1 kHz,stereo
> Difference in file size on disk is 98.4 MB vs 194 MB for the same 33 second clip. I can see a pretty good difference in quality here but I'll have to see what happens when they go to youtube.


looks exactly the same settings as mine...expect mine end up super blurry:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316876/fraps-settings-with-vegas-pro-and-battlefield-3

+rep - thanks


----------



## Krispies

Honest answers here please.... Is it really worth buying premium? I enjoy playing bf3 with my friends (we play a maybe every day for the minimum of an hour to all night) I don't have ANY DLC, and I'm level 29. Am i going to have a better experience with the premium? Is there more stuff to unlock challenges etc (The daily assignments do look fun) Or is it really just BF3 with the DLC and a yellow handle knife?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Honest answers here please.... Is it really worth buying premium? I enjoy playing bf3 with my friends (we play a maybe every day for the minimum of an hour to all night) I don't have ANY DLC, and I'm level 29. Am i going to have a better experience with the premium? Is there more stuff to unlock challenges etc (The daily assignments do look fun) Or is it really just BF3 with the DLC and a yellow handle knife?


I say no.
I have BF3 on PC -> no premium
And
I have BF3 on Xbox -> Premium

From my experience on xbox:
AK: Was a waste of time and money, maps were too big for 12 v 12
QC: Was a frag/rpg fest, with too many people in a closed place -> gun master was a re-take on a COD mode
B2K: Was the best, combining everything and the maps were amazing.

If you ask me:
Premium isn't worth it, and by the looks of Aftermath, looks like another COD joke (even though crossbows were in BF before, if I'm not mistaken)
However, Back to Karkand map pack is - I suggest getting only that, but ONLY when you reach to a point that you are absolutely bored of all maps in the game.

I play, with my cousin on the xbox, b2k maps more than anything - especially wake island.

Finally I should add:
-The extra premium content - with assignments, is pointless, but gives you a goal I guess
-The extra camos are a joke, unless you ONLY use those weapons (that said knowing most BF gamers, that does apply for them, I however change every 500 kill of a gun)
-The video content/guides are useless and often come too late for anyone to care about

Did I miss anything else that premium players can have?
If I have, more the irony of it not being worth it.

I regret buying it, put simply.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Honest answers here please.... Is it really worth buying premium? I enjoy playing bf3 with my friends (we play a maybe every day for the minimum of an hour to all night) I don't have ANY DLC, and I'm level 29. Am i going to have a better experience with the premium? Is there more stuff to unlock challenges etc (The daily assignments do look fun) Or is it really just BF3 with the DLC and a yellow handle knife?


Yes its worth it if you enjoy the game. I play a variation of modes and maps as and when please. Lot easier to level up on the close quarters maps as constant action instead of running round big maps only to be killed by a tank when you get there, especially if play alone. I love pcbf3 and premium. Lots of goals to achieve in assignments and more co-op if that's your thing. Plus queue priority allegedly


----------



## GrandMax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I say no.
> I have BF3 on PC -> no premium
> And
> I have BF3 on Xbox -> Premium
> From my experience on xbox:
> AK: Was a waste of time and money, maps were too big for 12 v 12
> QC: Was a frag/rpg fest, with too many people in a closed place -> gun master was a re-take on a COD mode
> B2K: Was the best, combining everything and the maps were amazing.
> If you ask me:
> Premium isn't worth it, and by the looks of Aftermath, looks like another COD joke (even though crossbows were in BF before, if I'm not mistaken)
> However, Back to Karkand map pack is - I suggest getting only that, but ONLY when you reach to a point that you are absolutely bored of all maps in the game.
> I play, with my cousin on the xbox, b2k maps more than anything - especially wake island.
> Finally I should add:
> -The extra premium content - with assignments, is pointless, but gives you a goal I guess
> -The extra camos are a joke, unless you ONLY use those weapons (that said knowing most BF gamers, that does apply for them, I however change every 500 kill of a gun)
> -The video content/guides are useless and often come too late for anyone to care about
> Did I miss anything else that premium players can have?
> If I have, more the irony of it not being worth it.
> I regret buying it, put simply.


Come on man. BF3 is a PC game. The fact that a six years old console prevents you from enjoying a game meant for 64 player vehicular warfare is trivial.

Premium allows me to get new maps every 3 months and to extend my fun playing BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> Come on man. BF3 is a PC game. The fact that a six years old console prevents you from enjoying a game meant for 64 player vehicular warfare is trivial.
> Premium allows me to get new maps every 3 months and to extend my fun playing BF3.


let us not get into this ridiculous and stupid console vs pc argument.

I played BF2142 back on the PC ages ago, and loved it - BF has always been a PC game, but I have only recently gotten back into PC gaming (because I could afford a decent PC)

Long story short, guy is asking about premium.
I gave him my personal opinion about it, after spending £35 on it, and £40 on the game itself.

And FYI:
I had MUCH MORE fun playing:
BC1, BC2, BF2142, and...wow don't get me started on BF1943.
To me, in all honesty, BF3 isn't all that fun, in comparison to the predecessors.
It is by all means the most advanced (even though I find frostbite 2 engine sucks vs frostbite 1), and the MOST beautiful game I have EVER played - but long story short - fun factor for me, is very very low.

I only play BF3 as there is no other shooter out there that comes close to it, and more so love playing it with my cousin, as we love having fun playing games (c4 cars etc)


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> *SHOULDN'T YOU BE FOLDING ANYWAY !!!*


lol, it's why i'm not folding in team competition now. I wanna play games!

Honestly another reason I stopped, it was before I was under water, and my temp's were very high.


----------



## Krispies

Well i think i will get BF3 premium then, but im going to see if i can get some of my friends to buy it as well at the same time so we can all play together. Thanks guys.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Well i think i will get BF3 premium then, but im going to see if i can get some of my friends to buy it as well at the same time so we can all play together. Thanks guys.


Good choice. Its a great game to play alone but with people you know a different game altogether.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krispies*
> 
> Well i think i will get BF3 premium then, but im going to see if i can get some of my friends to buy it as well at the same time so we can all play together. Thanks guys.


completely missed my comment I take it - lol ok.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey eevryone.

I used to own an Everest USB modem and now purchased a Linksys Ae3000 USB modem (which is one of the best ones) but I still have game disconnected issues while on wireless.

When i play BF3 with wired connection this does not happen.

Does this happen to other people as well? Are you playing wireless and some of the games you get disconnection problems?

Any tweaks I need to do?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey eevryone.
> 
> I used to own an Everest USB modem and now purchased a Linksys Ae3000 USB modem (which is one of the best ones) but I still have game disconnected issues while on wireless.
> 
> When i play BF3 with wired connection this does not happen.
> 
> Does this happen to other people as well? Are you playing wireless and some of the games you get disconnection problems?
> 
> Any tweaks I need to do?


I think that would be linked to port forwarding/opening - no ?
Try googling the ports.


----------



## HighwayStar

Premium is the best thing to happen to Battlefield 3.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Premium is the best thing to happen to Battlefield 3.


Wrong. Flying Boats is.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Premium is the best thing to happen to Battlefield 3.


No the best thing to happen to BF3 would be all those bans on Artificial Aiming users the last couple of months.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> lol, it's why i'm not folding in team competition now. I wanna play games!
> Honestly another reason I stopped, it was before I was under water, and my temp's were very high.


Ya, hard to game on your TC rig and stay in the race. I might get back into it at some point down the road but after almost 2 years in TC I'm enjoying retirement and concentrating on gaming and saving my Pennies for a 4P.

We should squad up sometime. Maybe some of the other current and former members play as well. Might be a hoot to get some of us together on TS and go kill some baddies together.


----------



## Ghost12

I cant believe I have just been auto killed by server admin for having an abnormal kill rate. Im only a beginner but am decent at metro because I play it so much and always on the same server, even so I was in 15th place out of 21 on my team with 14 kills 1 death. Unbelievable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant believe I have just been auto killed by server admin for having an abnormal kill rate. Im only a beginner but am decent at metro because I play it so much and always on the same server, even so I was in 15th place out of 21 on my team with 14 kills 1 death. Unbelievable.


I've had a motto for ages on Xbox:
'Banned for whoring'
Lol. Got to love admins...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've had a motto for ages on Xbox:
> 'Banned for whoring'
> Lol. Got to love admins...


Im not even very good. Just still learning. Was in the ticket office killing as they assaulted the side entrance. Was easy pickings even for me lol astonished when auto killed. I must be getting better, I will take it as a sign ha


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant believe I have just been auto killed by server admin for having an abnormal kill rate. Im only a beginner but am decent at metro because I play it so much and always on the same server, even so I was in 15th place out of 21 on my team with 14 kills 1 death. Unbelievable.


Thats stupid. Especially since if oyu are revived, that doesn't count as a death. On a map like Metro, it's really easy to go 14/1, because of that, since everyone clumps so much, finding a revive is easy.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If you play on that server all the time talk to the admin about it. Those auto admin plugins rules are usually kills/seconds not k/d and are meant to be adjusted according to gameplay/maptype. Admin won't know that his rules are too tight unless someone tells him and he's much more likely to take it seriously coming from a regular.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> If you play on that server all the time talk to the admin about it. Those auto admin plugins rules are usually kills/seconds not k/d and are meant to be adjusted according to gameplay/maptype. Admin won't know that his rules are too tight unless someone tells him and he's much more likely to take it seriously coming from a regular.


Yes I will do that. Not sure how you go about it though. Its a strange server though. No m67 but can spam m320, probably better ones out there but I have played it a lot and enjoy it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Most servers list some sort of contact info either on the battlelog page for the server or scrolling in game. Webpage, email, something. Usually fastest to just get on ts, vent, mumble or whatever comms they are using if that info is public. If you don't see it in battlelog you can try searching gametracker.com for the server if it's registered with them it will list contact info there.

Just be polite and explain the situation once you find the admin.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Most servers list some sort of contact info either on the battlelog page for the server or scrolling in game. Webpage, email, something. Usually fastest to just get on ts, vent, mumble or whatever comms they are using if that info is public. If you don't see it in battlelog you can try searching gametracker.com for the server if it's registered with them it will list contact info there.
> Just be polite and explain the situation once you find the admin.


Thanks I will look into that today


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> Happened to me the other night. Had a lock on me as soon as I took off. That was on a b2k map. Then on Operation Firestorm I had snipers taking pot shots at the US base and tanks waiting at the entrance to shoot anything leaving. It's pretty ridiculous. You guys on PC?
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


whops, that might have been me on OF. Hahah. it was awesome. My team was absolutely DOMINATING on that map. You could just go up on the mountain with the AA and just own any jet or heli that took off. Probably got around 20 jet and chopper kills in a row with the AA. Probably best part of that map is using the AA haha. I was playing with my friend that was on the other team which made it even more fun...haha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant believe I have just been auto killed by server admin for having an abnormal kill rate. Im only a beginner but am decent at metro because I play it so much and always on the same server, even so I was in 15th place out of 21 on my team with 14 kills 1 death. Unbelievable.


Metro really shouldn't have any type of kicks for k:d, it's completely possible to get crazy k:d on that map, single lucky landing grenades can take out 6+ at a time. I suppose there really shouldn't be any type of auto-kick features for any of the game modes, and just rely on good admins and/or gcc streaming and those type of services.

I do agree with one type of auto-moderation, with some servers that are "x weapons only" or sometimes the servers that ban some explosives can be enjoyable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Metro really shouldn't have any type of kicks for k:d, it's completely possible to get crazy k:d on that map, single lucky landing grenades can take out 6+ at a time. I suppose there really shouldn't be any type of auto-kick features for any of the game modes, and just rely on good admins and/or gcc streaming and those type of services.
> I do agree with one type of auto-moderation, with some servers that are "x weapons only" or sometimes the servers that ban some explosives can be enjoyable.


Just been kicked off completely and lost my kills and loads of revive points. Ridiculous. Had 14 kills 1 death again, admin auto killed me for abnormal kill rate, spawned, got another kill and got kicked completely. I must have been revived on the stairs 5 times. Absolute joke. I have just gone there website and left a comment in guestbook

edit - the points and kills have just come through


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Metro really shouldn't have any type of kicks for k:d, it's completely possible to get crazy k:d on that map, single lucky landing grenades can take out 6+ at a time. I suppose there really shouldn't be any type of auto-kick features for any of the game modes, and just rely on good admins and/or gcc streaming and those type of services.
> I do agree with one type of auto-moderation, with some servers that are "x weapons only" or sometimes the servers that ban some explosives can be enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Just been kicked off completely and lost my kills and loads of revive points. Ridiculous. Had 14 kills 1 death again, admin auto killed me for abnormal kill rate, spawned, got another kill and got kicked completely. I must have been revived on the stairs 5 times. Absolute joke. I have just gone there website and left a comment in guestbook
> 
> edit - the points and kills have just come through
Click to expand...

That sucks and good you got the points back. It is possible to get a crazy k/d but something like 90/2 is a ridiculous amount. I've only seen hackers have that.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Was there by chance a message saying the server was protected by Fair Fight?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Was there by chance a message saying the server was protected by Fair Fight?


No not to my knowledge. This is the servers main website. I have joined and posted on their forum, Seems the server owner is constantly playing

http://elite-force-one.webs.com/

See if I get a reply tomorrow.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ghost, they run fairfight. keep your k:d about 3:1 maybe 4:1 ?. shouldnt get kicked. you could end up banned if you keep going 14:1


----------



## Swolern

Went to the Houston Air Show yesterday. Completely Awesome!! Man if I could only ride in some of these bad boys!!!


----------



## Krazee

This blows, AC3 comes out tonight and then double xp is starting on weds. I need a clone


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Went to the Houston Air Show yesterday. Completely Awesome!! Man if I could only ride in some of these bad boys!!!


nice pics


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No not to my knowledge. This is the servers main website. I have joined and posted on their forum, Seems the server owner is constantly playing
> http://elite-force-one.webs.com/
> See if I get a reply tomorrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ghost, they run fairfight. keep your k:d about 3:1 maybe 4:1 ?. shouldnt get kicked. you could end up banned if you keep going 14:1
> **snip**


Looking at the blog now, it looks like it is at least running some ultra tight custom rule set like Fair Fight is known to have if not Fair Fight itself.

This was posted on the blog:

Quote:


> Posted by *****edit***** on August 28, 2012 at 6:40 AM comments (0)
> Server has been changed to NO GRENADES and now limits ratios this was due to the server being virtually unplayable from grenade spamming and regular players doing very high ratios and not allowing new players and lower ranks to achieve decent kills and have fun rounds


Quote:


> Posted by ***edit*** on August 30, 2012 at 9:45 AM comments (0)
> Now 2 days into new rules and I have to say server is much better balanced with more games finishing with closer tickets and much more hand to hand fighting, ok the ratio and kill kicking is fairly harsh but does stop silly ratios been achieved, really enjoying new rules!.


From what is written there i'd say they have written their rules quite purposely to make it more noob friendly and kick any "advanced" players not just suspected cheats. To each their own I suppose.


----------



## Ghost12

Ok thanks for the help guys, Its not a noob server though as the owner/player is 145 colonel and a m320 lover lol. I will try not to reach 14 kills before dying in future ha. I enjoy the server, great ping and active at the times I play.


----------



## OverClocker55

Can't wait to get home and try AK. I have only played like 10 minutes of it on 800x600


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I went 6-0, 14-1, and 9-1 this morning before work without any kicks. Was quite nice I thought. Smaller server with choppers and I could just own in a tank or jump in the chopper and take a few tanks out, jump out, then AA the other chopper coming at me. Too easy.

I just realized lastnight I had adaptive Vsync and in game Vsync on at the same time. Definitely more screen taring with just adaptive Vsync. Hope Nvidia finds a fix for it...

I've also noticed its a heck of alot easier to snipe with a 60FOV and close quarters on a 90FOV... So FOV is changing based on how you play the game. I find targets much larger and much easier to snipe with a smaller FOV. Muchhhh easier. Anyone else do this?


----------



## prescotter

@Cakewalk_S

I use about a 75-80 degrees FOV, same as Counter-Strike Source

Indeed a lower FOV makes spotting enemys way more easy









But a too high may make it more easy in CQB to spot enemy, but you will definately spot less enemies in the distance.
I would not keep changing the FOV, just get used to one good setting.

Also a good tweak is to manually edit the .cfg file in the My Documents folder, to absolutely disable Mouse Smoothing / Acelleration.
Even with RAW INPUT activated you still have minor smoothing default in the game


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ghost, they run fairfight. keep your k:d about 3:1 maybe 4:1 ?. shouldnt get kicked. you could end up banned if you keep going 14:1


I think it would be better to just find another server that doesn't have such strict rules. Luckily (unluckily?) there are tons of metro servers.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> @Cakewalk_S
> I use about a 75-80 degrees FOV, same as Counter-Strike Source
> Indeed a lower FOV makes spotting enemys way more easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a too high may make it more easy in CQB to spot enemy, but you will definately spot less enemies in the distance.
> I would not keep changing the FOV, just get used to one good setting.
> Also a good tweak is to manually edit the .cfg file in the My Documents folder, to absolutely disable Mouse Smoothing / Acelleration.
> Even with RAW INPUT activated you still have minor smoothing default in the game


70-80 is the sweet spot


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I say no.
> I have BF3 on PC -> no premium
> And
> I have BF3 on Xbox -> Premium
> From my experience on xbox:
> AK: Was a waste of time and money, maps were too big for 12 v 12
> QC: Was a frag/rpg fest, with too many people in a closed place -> gun master was a re-take on a COD mode
> B2K: Was the best, combining everything and the maps were amazing.
> If you ask me:
> Premium isn't worth it, and by the looks of Aftermath, looks like another COD joke (even though crossbows were in BF before, if I'm not mistaken)
> However, Back to Karkand map pack is - I suggest getting only that, but ONLY when you reach to a point that you are absolutely bored of all maps in the game.
> I play, with my cousin on the xbox, b2k maps more than anything - especially wake island.
> Finally I should add:
> -The extra premium content - with assignments, is pointless, but gives you a goal I guess
> -The extra camos are a joke, unless you ONLY use those weapons (that said knowing most BF gamers, that does apply for them, I however change every 500 kill of a gun)
> -The video content/guides are useless and often come too late for anyone to care about
> Did I miss anything else that premium players can have?
> If I have, more the irony of it not being worth it.
> I regret buying it, put simply.


AK on Xbox makes no sense at all because of the limited number of players you can have in a game. I would definitely expect that. Its a shame because some really fun maps but they are big. 64 players makes a big difference here.. CQ may be a little to hectic for xbox controller aiming to have fun, but have never played on xbox so not sure. I am not bashing Xbox here, but just pointing out that for these DLC the platform may actually make a big difference.

On PC, both are A LOT of fun in my opinion. CQ is almost like a whole new game and is my favorite of the two DLC. If you like armor or flying, you will probably prefer AK. I do mostly infantry, so I have fun on AK, but since I don't (read can't







fly at all and am not the best tanker it can get a little frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> AK on Xbox makes no sense at all because of the limited number of players you can have in a game. I would definitely expect that. Its a shame because some really fun maps but they are big. 64 players makes a big difference here.. CQ may be a little to hectic for xbox controller aiming to have fun, but have never played on xbox so not sure. I am not bashing Xbox here, but just pointing out that for these DLC the platform may actually make a big difference.
> On PC, both are A LOT of fun in my opinion. CQ is almost like a whole new game and is my favorite of the two DLC. If you like armor or flying, you will probably prefer AK. I do mostly infantry, so I have fun on AK, but since I don't (read can't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fly at all and am not the best tanker it can get a little frustrating sometimes.


That's very true dude.
But I'm very much a tank guy.

To be frank - as mentioned before in this thread - 360 spin of a tank in under 0.1 seconds is kind of annoying (with mouse)
I much prefer the "even" playing field in a tank on the Xbox - rotating the gun turret is much more realistic, fair, and much more fun.


----------



## Dev1lman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> @Cakewalk_S
> I use about a 75-80 degrees FOV, same as Counter-Strike Source
> Indeed a lower FOV makes spotting enemys way more easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a too high may make it more easy in CQB to spot enemy, but you will definately spot less enemies in the distance.
> I would not keep changing the FOV, just get used to one good setting.
> Also a good tweak is to manually edit the .cfg file in the My Documents folder, to absolutely disable Mouse Smoothing / Acelleration.
> Even with RAW INPUT activated you still have minor smoothing default in the game


So prescotter, I've never heard of editing your .cfg file to take out acceleration. I know what file you are talking about I have made tweaks there myself but I haven't ever seen anything in any thread about turning mouse accel off in that file. Just what would I put in that file to accomplish that? Details if you don't mind.


----------



## Ghost12

Thought I was playing grand theft auto there for a minute, 2 on a quad in Bandar desert tried running me over, not nice, killed both and blew the quad up but unfortunately couldn't get out the way fast enough lol


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thought I was playing grand theft auto there for a minute, 2 on a quad in Bandar desert tried running me over, not nice, killed both and blew the quad up but unfortunately couldn't get out the way fast enough lol


Haha, I've done that. Mostly in bfbc2.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I say no.
> I have BF3 on PC -> no premium
> And
> I have BF3 on Xbox -> Premium
> From my experience on xbox:
> AK: Was a waste of time and money, maps were too big for 12 v 12
> QC: Was a frag/rpg fest, with too many people in a closed place -> gun master was a re-take on a COD mode
> B2K: Was the best, combining everything and the maps were amazing.
> If you ask me:
> Premium isn't worth it, and by the looks of Aftermath, looks like another COD joke (even though crossbows were in BF before, if I'm not mistaken)
> However, Back to Karkand map pack is - I suggest getting only that, but ONLY when you reach to a point that you are absolutely bored of all maps in the game.
> I play, with my cousin on the xbox, b2k maps more than anything - especially wake island.
> Finally I should add:
> -The extra premium content - with assignments, is pointless, but gives you a goal I guess
> -The extra camos are a joke, unless you ONLY use those weapons (that said knowing most BF gamers, that does apply for them, I however change every 500 kill of a gun)
> -The video content/guides are useless and often come too late for anyone to care about
> Did I miss anything else that premium players can have?
> If I have, more the irony of it not being worth it.
> I regret buying it, put simply.


I totally agree. except i don't own an xbox

Worst maps / pack in-order
All AK
All QC
Scene crossing and that night map are my least favorite.
Metro is good but don't know how people can play it nonstop.
The air maps can be really fun.
B2k maps are the best.

I normally do not use vehicles and love to knife people.


----------



## Cheezman

How does anyone _even_ play this game?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> How does anyone _even_ play this game?


It's a pretty decent game to be honest. If you don't like it play something else.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Empty servers are fun to play in. Especially Grand Bazaar. Just destroy everything in the entire map. Rubble all over the place. It's fun!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I totally agree. except i don't own an xbox
> Worst maps / pack in-order
> All AK
> All QC
> Scene crossing and that night map are my least favorite.
> Metro is good but don't know how people can play it nonstop.
> The air maps can be really fun.
> B2k maps are the best.
> I normally do not use vehicles and love to knife people.


hehe got to love knifing







!
I got 959 knife kills on Xbox - it is my most "used" weapon, and the top weapon - yes I switch as soon as I hit 500 kills for a weapon, and more so, only have more kills on other weapons, as they were the ones for the assignments lol









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/weapons/176355085/xbox/


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's very true dude.
> But I'm very much a tank guy.
> To be frank - as mentioned before in this thread - 360 spin of a tank in under 0.1 seconds is kind of annoying (with mouse)
> I much prefer the "even" playing field in a tank on the Xbox - rotating the gun turret is much more realistic, fair, and much more fun.


Havn't played enough on xbox to know but couldn't someone just put their vehicle sensitivity really high on xbox/ps3 and do this aswell. Tbh I havn't seen it on pc but it would look pretty weird/


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hehe got to love knifing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I got 959 knife kills on Xbox - it is my most "used" weapon, and the top weapon - yes I switch as soon as I hit 500 kills for a weapon, and more so, only have more kills on other weapons, as they were the ones for the assignments lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/weapons/176355085/xbox/


I have been doing exactly the same thing..

I have 1,183 knife kills.

and 500 or more kills in 36 guns out of 85 weapons

some of the hand guns really suck so i do not plan on getting 500 kills on those.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Havn't played enough on xbox to know but couldn't someone just put their vehicle sensitivity really high on xbox/ps3 and do this aswell. Tbh I havn't seen it on pc but it would look pretty weird/


Nop - impossible.
Put it to max, and it won't rotate a full 360 in 0.1 seconds.
Take around maybe a full 3 seconds in real time to do a full 360 sweep -which is fair, as if someone is running at you with C4, from the other direction, and you realise, you should be blown up, not able to turn in 0.1 seconds and shoot him - thus what I was saying -> it ain't fair.

And this is coming from me, a tank person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I have been doing exactly the same thing..
> I have 1,183 knife kills.
> and 500 or more kills in 36 guns out of 85 weapons
> some of the hand guns really suck so i do not plan on getting 500 kills on those.


NICE ONE bro!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Havn't played enough on xbox to know but couldn't someone just put their vehicle sensitivity really high on xbox/ps3 and do this aswell. Tbh I havn't seen it on pc but it would look pretty weird/


Are we talking about turret spin or vehicle spin? Unless you have a dpi switch I can't see how a tank would be driveable with that kind of ridiculous sensitivity.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> How does anyone _even_ play this game?


Try configuring your filter options.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are we talking about turret spin or vehicle spin? Unless you have a dpi switch I can't see how a tank would be driveable with that kind of ridiculous sensitivity.


I'm talking about turret speed.
The "head" of the tank basically.

Of course it is hard to drive, but if you get used to it enough, I'm sure you can do it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm talking about turret speed.
> The "head" of the tank basically.
> Of course it is hard to drive, but if you get used to it enough, I'm sure you can do it.


Well it's almost a necessary evil. I do it too, otherwise it takes several mouse swipes to rotate it and it's impossible to protect yourself against C4 plants. I'm pretty well versed in tank driving and it still has a habit of getting away from me (spinning) for no reason. Not to mention the stationay slide.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well it's almost a necessary evil. I do it too, otherwise it takes several mouse swipes to rotate it and it's impossible to protect yourself against C4 plants. I'm pretty well versed in tank driving and it still has a habit of getting away from me (spinning) for no reason. Not to mention the stationay slide.


there you go


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Did another weapon review, think last one I did was like 2 - 3 weeks ago, so it's been a while. Got a new headset/mic since then and figured out a few things to make it all sound better, and been working on commentary in other videos, so hopefully a bit less monotone, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there you go


How come keep posting your xbox stats? about time you posted your pc stats now an avid member of this thread/forum


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How come keep posting your xbox stats? about time you posted your pc stats now an avid member of this thread/forum


because I game on xbox a lot more on bf3 - as I find it more enjoyable.
I've used PC bf3 as a benchmark for my PC (finished campaign and co-op)- to see how it runs, more than anything.

Stats, wise easy to find via my profile dude, but here you go:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/

Getting better the more I play








FYI:
I've played more borderlands 2 than bf3 - just gives u an idea.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> because I game on xbox a lot more on bf3 - as I find it more enjoyable.
> I've used PC bf3 as a benchmark for my PC (finished campaign and co-op)- to see how it runs, more than anything.
> Stats, wise easy to find via my profile dude, but here you go:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/
> Getting better the more I play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:
> I've played more borderlands 2 than bf3 - just gives u an idea.


Thats still good stats for little play. Suppose the xbox experience came in handy. I hadn't pc gamed for years when started playing bf3 other than football manager, played cod series on ps3.Got absolutely hammered on bf3 but am pulling it to respectable slowly now. I enjoy it now whereas didn't at first.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thats still good stats for little play. Suppose the xbox experience came in handy. I hadn't pc gamed for years when started playing bf3 other than football manager, played cod series on ps3.Got absolutely hammered on bf3 but am pulling it to respectable slowly now. I enjoy it now whereas didn't at first.


well yeah takes getting used to on any platform.
I'm used to most maps, but not used to a swarm of players (ie 64 player maps)
Ironically, that's the only maps I play - 64 player maps
Just because they are huge games, and big maps - no use playing something I've milked for over 300hrs on xbox lol.

I'm getting the hang of it, and there is definitely more talent on PC - but yet also the same stupidity and "farming" on PC too.
So, for PC gamers to say: "we are better" - is something quite funny to me.

I do end up almost every game in the top 10. I do a lot of teamwork, and couldn't careless of being negative K/D.
Always been my thing - teamwork. Thus why I left playing COD.

Here was my bf2142 stats








http://2142-stats.com/Da-Snipa+stats.html

Sums it up doesn't it









BF2142:
Squad-Member 116:08:27
Squad-Leader 121:47:03
LoneWolf 36:19:24
Commander 11:05:02


----------



## Ghost12

Find it hard to do as much teamwork as would like on the big conquest maps as can go ages without seeing anyone. Rush and stuff for teamwork I find easier. I will be having bf3 withdrawals from tomorrow. Was supposed to move house today, been delayed few days to a week but bt will be switching me off tomorrow for the move. Did you get an email from origin tonight for haloween 50% off selected games? bf3 premium and premium edition is on it and some other really good deals


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Find it hard to do as much teamwork as would like on the big conquest maps as can go ages without seeing anyone. Rush and stuff for teamwork I find easier. I will be having bf3 withdrawals from tomorrow. Was supposed to move house today, been delayed few days to a week but bt will be switching me off tomorrow for the move. Did you get an email from origin tonight for haloween 50% off selected games? bf3 premium and premium edition is on it and some other really good deals


being a bf veteran for over 7years. Of course I didn't....sigh....thanks ea for caring.


----------



## Slightly skewed

BF3 isn't 50% off. If you buy it at regular price, you get 50% off of a number of pre selected games. You ladies complaining need to find decent servers to play on. I have no trouble finding decent games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> BF3 isn't 50% off. If you buy it at regular price, you get 50% off of a number of pre selected games. You ladies complaining need to find decent servers to play on. I have no trouble finding decent games.


well that's what i understood - i already have bf3 - I'm thinking of other games, or expansions at 50%


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> BF3 isn't 50% off. If you buy it at regular price, you get 50% off of a number of pre selected games. You ladies complaining need to find decent servers to play on. I have no trouble finding decent games.


Your wrong my friend. Play the Halloween game top of origin screen or through email. Battlefield 3 premium edition £44.99 reduced to £22.49 and battlefield 3 premium £39.99 reduced to £19.99

I have just been through the checkout process and bought another premium edition copy for my youngest son.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your wrong my friend. Play the Halloween game top of origin screen or through email. Battlefield 3 premium edition £44.99 reduced to £22.49 and battlefield 3 premium £39.99 reduced to £19.99
> I have just been through the checkout process and bought another premium edition copy for my youngest son.


Where is this? I don't see a Halloween game anywhere.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Where is this? I don't see a Halloween game anywhere.


Obviously not applicable to the US then. I got the email today and can do it directly on the site. Just paid £22.49 for premium edition

http://em.ea.com/a/hBQkUw7B7ui%24JB8u6FyN26gP1EM/game

Thats the link to the game. Not needed though as is direct buy on the site now. See if link opens for you


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Your wrong my friend. Play the Halloween game top of origin screen or through email. Battlefield 3 premium edition £44.99 reduced to £22.49 and battlefield 3 premium £39.99 reduced to £19.99
> I have just been through the checkout process and bought another premium edition copy for my youngest son.


Am I? I'm in Canada and there is no such deal. At least I can't see it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Obviously not applicable to the US then. I got the email today and can do it directly on the site. Just paid £22.49 for premium edition
> http://em.ea.com/a/hBQkUw7B7ui%24JB8u6FyN26gP1EM/game
> Thats the link to the game. Not needed though as is direct buy on the site now. See if link opens for you


Nope, it just redirects to the home page


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Am I? I'm in Canada and there is no such deal. At least I can't see it.


Oh right because you cant see it there is no such a deal. I must be dreaming. Try open the link in my above post. If wont open for you its obviously not applicable to Canada either.

Battlefield 3™ Premium Edition

Available as Direct Download
£44.99 incl. VAT
£22.49 incl. VAT
Platform: PC

Own more with the Battlefield 3 Premium Edition!
PEGI 16+

copy and pasted directly off my screen if that helps


----------



## Ghost12

Quantity Product Name Availability Platform Rating Price Incl. VAT
1
Battlefield 3™ Premium Edition
Direct Download: English (Americas), French, German, Italian, Polish, Spanish
Downloadable PC
PEGI 16+
£44.99 £22.49
1
Battlefield 3™ Premium
Direct Download: English (Europe), French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian, Spanish
Downloadable PC
PEGI 16+
£39.99 £0.00

The Ultimate Shortcut Bundle Regular Price: £24.99 incl. VAT
Promo Price: £12.49 incl. VAT
more info

Kit Shortcut Bundle Regular Price: £15.99 incl. VAT
Promo Price: £7.99 incl. VAT
more info

1
Battlefield 3™ Limited Edition
Direct Download: English (Europe), French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian, Spanish
Downloadable PC
PEGI 16+
£39.99 £0.00
Promo Code:
If you have a promotional code, enter it here: Apply
Reference Number: 16120194423
SUB-TOTAL:
Including VAT/GST, where applicable £22.49

From the checkout screen. I have no need to lie or make up needless post

Read this thread, page 2 post 8 for other uk confirmation. Apology accepted

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18455327&page=2


----------



## Ghost12

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Should be able to see that and sorry for triple post. Not very good with screen print or paint


----------



## Slightly skewed

No such deal in the largest gaming market then? Like I said, "at least I can't see it." So it might as well be cake.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I opened up origin, and found the banner - I'm in the UK.

Now I'm definetely not getting premium.
As said before:
QC - will and is a frag fest
AK - is tank overkill, and with people using mouses and 0.1 turret times, it will be a ridiculous game.

I'm just contemplating B2K for £6.
Not sure if it is worth it - I'm thinking of getting it ONLY because of wake island (absolutely adore that map) was legendary on BF1943 - cross map sniping with my cousin - ah the good days.

FYI: here's the T&C:

*OFFER EXPIRES 4TH NOVEMBER 2012 23.59 GMT. FOR RUSSIA, POLAND, UK, IRELAND, DENMARK, FINLAND, SWEDEN, NORWAY, SPAIN, BELGIUM, ITALY, THE NETHERLANDS, PORTUGAL, BRAZIL, MEXICO OFFER ENTITLES CUSTOMER TO A 50% DISCOUNT ON PURCHASES OF SELECTED TITLES. FOR GERMANY THIS OFFER ENTITLES CUSTOMERS TO A 40% DISCOUNT TO THE SIMS SUPERNATURAL AND A 20% DISCOUNT TO BATTLEFIELD 3™ PREMIUM EDITION. ALL OTHER PURCHASES OF SELECTED TITLES WILL RECEIVE A 50% DISCOUNT. GOODS MUST BE PURCHASED FROM ORIGIN STORE AT WWW.ORIGIN.COM AND THE ORIGIN CLIENT SOFTWARE (WWW.ORIGIN.COM/ABOUT). OFFER EXCLUDES STAR WARS® THE OLD REPUBLIC™, PRE-ORDERS, GAMES RELEASED WITHIN 30 DAYS OF PURCHASE, VALVE GAMES, SELECT PARTNER TITLES DISTRIBUTED BY ORIGIN, VIRTUAL CURRENCY AND GAME TIME CODES. VALUE OF DISCOUNT WILL BE DEDUCTED FROM PRODUCT LIST PRICE. OFFER MAY NOT BE SUBSTITUTED, EXCHANGED, SOLD OR REDEEMED FOR CASH OR OTHER GOODS OR SERVICES. MAY NOT BE COMBINED WITH ANY OTHER OFFER, GIFT CARD, REBATE OR OTHER DISCOUNT COUPONS. CUSTOMERS ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING, HANDLING AND APPLICABLE SALES TAX. RETAILERS, DISTRIBUTORS AND EMPLOYEES OF ELECTRONIC ARTS INC. AND THEIR AGENCIES/AFFILIATES ARE NOT ELIGIBLE. VOID WHERE PROHIBITED, TAXED OR RESTRICTED BY LAW.


----------



## HighwayStar

Close Quarters is fine as long as you don't go into those stupid 64 player ones. That's just ******ed. There's more nade spam on Metro than Close Quarters imo
AK I haven't played much since I don't care for vehicles so much.
B2K is decent.


----------



## Ghost23

Worth getting prem for $37?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No such deal in the largest gaming market then? Like I said, "at least I can't see it." So it might as well be cake.


Like I said, when you incorrectly corrected me. *To those that it applies to*, (at the time of posting was totally dubbed in the uk) which is obviously not you *it is 50% off*. Nice deal on that piece of cake.

regards


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Like I said, when you incorrectly corrected me. *To those that it applies to*, (at the time of posting was totally dubbed in the uk) which is obviously not you *it is 50% off*. Nice deal on that piece of cake.
> regards


yeah cheers for the heads up buddy!

About Premium....well it is £20, and £22 for the game with premium
I paid £10 for my BF3 copy - that's what gets me lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah cheers for the heads up buddy!
> About Premium....well it is £20, and £22 for the game with premium
> I paid £10 for my BF3 copy - that's what gets me lol.


Yes funny pricing structure lately. I paid £26 for my game and £40 for premium, got my son the premium edition for £40 in total and that was on release of premium edition then last night another copy for £22.49. I have noticed a lot of new players this week in the servers I have been on, I think the price dropping has attracted a whole new bunch of customers/players

Did you get the armoured kill dlc? Don't you like the look of aftermath? £20 not bad really


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes funny pricing structure lately. I paid £26 for my game and £40 for premium, got my son the premium edition for £40 in total and that was on release of premium edition then last night another copy for £22.49. I have noticed a lot of new players this week in the servers I have been on, I think the price dropping has attracted a whole new bunch of customers/players
> Did you get the armoured kill dlc? Don't you like the look of aftermath? £20 not bad really


In all honesty, didn't enjoy ak. I was looking so much forward to it, and it felt like a disappointment. Although that's on Xbox.

As for aftermath...Don't really know to be honest.feels and looks like cod maps, with cod weapons. Cba to get premium in hope. EA, have already let me down in my expectations.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost23*
> 
> Worth getting prem for $37?


]

I think it's worth it.


----------



## jwalkermed

Hey guys I recently noticed something weird with my keyboard in game. Never noticed this before, but I just put together a new system and now I'm noticing in.

Whenever I hold down the A button (left move) and simultaneously hold down another move button (w,s or d), the second button doesn't register (i.e I don't move up and to the left etc...) The other move keys work properly holding multiple buttons at once. Tried changing keyboards and usb ports so I'm starting to think it's a software bug.

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwalkermed*
> 
> Hey guys I recently noticed something weird with my keyboard in game. Never noticed this before, but I just put together a new system and now I'm noticing in.
> 
> Whenever I hold down the A button (left move) and simultaneously hold down another move button (w,s or d), the second button doesn't register (i.e I don't move up and to the left etc...) The other move keys work properly holding multiple buttons at once. Tried changing keyboards and usb ports so I'm starting to think it's a software bug.
> 
> Thoughts? Thanks.


It is a bug, I never noticed it being tied to the A key, but my character stops moving quite frequently when I'm doing lots of movement and strafing. Just stops from some key combination. Have to lift off the keys and start moving from a stop...


----------



## digitally

Its a bug since the beginning of bf3. The a key simply overlaps other keys at the same time. U can run with the shift key without pressing w, if u did notice.


----------



## BeardedJesus

If I buy the Premium edition could I sell the game and keep the key for premium on my own account or what way does it work?


----------



## jwalkermed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Its a bug since the beginning of bf3. The a key simply overlaps other keys at the same time. U can run with the shift key without pressing w, if u did notice.


Funny that I'm just now noticing after the game has been out so long. Thanks for the info.


----------



## SimplyTheBest

I thought the key pressing issue wasn't a bug but a limitation of the keyboard not being able to register a certain amount of key presses at once. I thought special gaming keyboards resolved this..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> I thought the key pressing issue wasn't a bug but a limitation of the keyboard not being able to register a certain amount of key presses at once. I thought special gaming keyboards resolved this..


Yes, some keyboards are like that, but Bf3 also has its own bugs. The only one I ever experience is the W button stopping working, when I'm flying it really sucks.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwalkermed*
> 
> Hey guys I recently noticed something weird with my keyboard in game. Never noticed this before, but I just put together a new system and now I'm noticing in.
> Whenever I hold down the A button (left move) and simultaneously hold down another move button (w,s or d), the second button doesn't register (i.e I don't move up and to the left etc...) The other move keys work properly holding multiple buttons at once. Tried changing keyboards and usb ports so I'm starting to think it's a software bug.
> Thoughts? Thanks.


you need to type cl_sidespeed 999 lol jk. never had any problems like that even with my non-gaming keyboard. its a bug from bf3.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> If I buy the Premium edition could I sell the game and keep the key for premium on my own account or what way does it work?


If you were asking about the hard copy; You still need the original BF3 to play premium. not sure about the digital copy though.
It kinda sucked if you bought BF3 limited edition, then buy the premium afterwards. i virtually bought Two B2K


----------



## mtbiker033

anyone else having trouble logging into Origin this morning?


----------



## cisys

Hi guys! Just got battlefield 2 days ago from a friend







Can anyone tell me what settings they play on to be 'competitive' ? And what framerate would be considered good ?

My origin just auto disconnected , havnt tried reconnecting tough


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> anyone else having trouble logging into Origin this morning?


Yeah, check the battlelog forums, everyone is having issues with Origin right now.


----------



## Nocturin

I got tired of doing the "forgot password" every time I booted my computer.... so It's been a little while since I've played.


----------



## jwalkermed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimplyTheBest*
> 
> I thought the key pressing issue wasn't a bug but a limitation of the keyboard not being able to register a certain amount of key presses at once. I thought special gaming keyboards resolved this..


As others have pointed out, it's most definitely a bug. I've now tried multiple keyboards and playing the game on multiple different computers. Annoying for sure. And regardless of the keyboard you should never max out on keystrokes only pressing 2 keys. Not applicable to me. I have a mechanical keyboard w/ NKRO


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Hi guys! Just got battlefield 2 days ago from a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what settings they play on to be 'competitive' ? And what framerate would be considered good ?
> My origin just auto disconnected , havnt tried reconnecting tough


The maximium frame-rate your monitor can display. 55-60 minimum if you have a 60 hz.


----------



## calavera

Haven't come into this thread in a while so I might be beating a dead horse here, but for BF3 premium users they have released the aftermath trailer showing off the new crossbow in action. Looks pretty cool


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lolol, gg. Amtrac owns.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47891457/1/373886055/


----------



## [email protected]

Can anyone post feedback here if they have Windows 8 and is it friendly with it?

I hear security is amazing on Windows 8.

How friendly is it with PC games such as BF3 and more?


----------



## fashric

Its been exactly the same as Windows 7 games compatibility wise for me absolutely zero problems. Bear in mind though if you to do an upgrade you will need to reinstall punkbuster.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Its been exactly the same as Windows 7 games compatibility wise for me absolutely zero problems. Bear in mind though if you to do an upgrade you will need to reinstall punkbuster.


That sums up my experience with it too. It has been flawless for me









Just remember to update your graphics driver. That caused me a day of pain.


----------



## HighwayStar

Slightly off topic but I feel its closely enough related that I would post it here. It's an article about the reviews of Medal of Honor Warfighter. Hopefully not too many people are being swayed by reviews alone.

http://n4g.com/news/1110513/what-are-journalists-missing-when-it-comes-to-medal-of-honor-warfighter


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Hi guys! Just got battlefield 2 days ago from a friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me what settings they play on to be 'competitive' ? And what framerate would be considered good ?
> My origin just auto disconnected , havnt tried reconnecting tough


settings? you should be able to max everything with your 7970
fps? anything over 65 is fluid.


----------



## Swolern

Ive been trying to get better flying jets. What are the screen markers with the cockpit view? Say for instance when I have rocket pods enabled. There is a cross, small line bar, and then small circle. I know the cross or + sign is the aiming of your rockets. What are the other symbols?

And then the rail gun there is the +, small circle, and big circle?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lolol, gg. Amtrac owns.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47891457/1/373886055/


The chat must have been so warm and fuzzy in that game....









Nice round.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ive been trying to get better flying jets. What are the screen markers with the cockpit view? Say for instance when I have rocket pods enabled. There is a cross, small line bar, and then small circle. I know the cross or + sign is the aiming of your rockets. What are the other symbols?
> And then the rail gun there is the +, small circle, and big circle?


Maybe next time take a screenshot so you can explain a little bit better. I am sure you're talking about not just the rail gun sights or rocket sights in the cockpit. Are you talking about the altitude bar?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe next time take a screenshot so you can explain a little bit better. I am sure you're talking about not just the rail gun sights or rocket sights in the cockpit. Are you talking about the altitude bar?


Thanks for reply. +Rep. I guess the small circle is just part of the altitude bar and doesnt have any fuction? And the larger circle, just part of the rail gunsights?


I know that the + is the rocket sights, but what is the function of the bar?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for reply. +Rep. I guess the small circle is just part of the altitude bar and doesnt have any fuction? And the larger circle, just part of the rail gunsights?


If I'm not mistaken:
The middle circle, or cross is where you are flying.
Due to you turning in that screenshot, or flying down, the missiles won't go to the centre, due to the drop of the rockets, or the G's opposed on the gun.

Meaning to actually hit your target in that scenario, you have to aim and line up your target, where that "moving" reticule is.

A better example of this, is when you are turning from left to right, with your enemy flying from left to right too.
You'll notice how to hit the jet that's actually flying you have to be looking in front of it, rather than at it.
Meaning that the "moving" reticule, has to be placed on the jet, rather than the centre of your sights (middle).

It is very hard to explain, but easier to show/experience for yourself.
Flying jets takes getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, it will become as easy as driving a jeep.


----------



## JAM3S121

wish bf2142 was still popular... I am so tired of playing "modern war" type games.. I want to play something futuristic that isn't halo, or crysis, or planetside2. I want BF2142 SEQUEL!

I think a lot of veterans would agree they would prefer a expansion pack of a refresh of some older maps rather then some new "aftermath dlc." BC2 Vietnam was a good example, a entire set of new character skins, era specific weapons and music and new character voiceovers.

I guess I can keep dreaming but I really enjoyed gameplay that BF2142 had and wish instead of new bf3 dlc that means nothing to me they would give me a little nostalgia back.

http://2142-stats.com/jp_sh00ta+stats.html


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for reply. +Rep. I guess the small circle is just part of the altitude bar and doesnt have any fuction? And the larger circle, just part of the rail gunsights?
> 
> I know that the + is the rocket sights, but what is the function of the bar?


I believe the small circle is where the plane flight path is pointing to. So basically the large circle is where the nose of the plane is pointing but the small circle represents where the plane is actually flying towards. I could be wrong though.

edit: I was talking about the first pic only.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> wish bf2142 was still popular... I am so tired of playing "modern war" type games.. I want to play something futuristic that isn't halo, or crysis, or planetside2. I want BF2142 SEQUEL!
> I think a lot of veterans would agree they would prefer a expansion pack of a refresh of some older maps rather then some new "aftermath dlc." BC2 Vietnam was a good example, a entire set of new character skins, era specific weapons and music and new character voiceovers.
> I guess I can keep dreaming but I really enjoyed gameplay that BF2142 had and wish instead of new bf3 dlc that means nothing to me they would give me a little nostalgia back.
> http://2142-stats.com/jp_sh00ta+stats.html


man I miss that game so much.
I want BF2142 with frostbite 3? lol

They don't have to change a single thing with the gameplay, and no story line stuff either - just that game, but updated with servers = too much winning.

BF2142 = best FPS ever made - period.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken:
> The middle circle, or cross is where you are flying.
> Due to you turning in that screenshot, or flying down, the missiles won't go to the centre, due to the drop of the rockets, or the G's opposed on the gun.
> Meaning to actually hit your target in that scenario, you have to aim and line up your target, where that "moving" reticule is.
> A better example of this, is when you are turning from left to right, with your enemy flying from left to right too.
> You'll notice how to hit the jet that's actually flying you have to be looking in front of it, rather than at it.
> Meaning that the "moving" reticule, has to be placed on the jet, rather than the centre of your sights (middle).
> It is very hard to explain, but easier to show/experience for yourself.
> Flying jets takes getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, it will become as easy as driving a jeep.


So In the rocket pod pic, the small bar that i circled in red shows a momentum corrected rocket shot, correct.

Your right, I'm going to have to get use to the jet. I haven't flown them for a long while. Got my butt handed to me today 6/27 k/d trying out the jet again








Thanks for the response though.


----------



## xxkedzxx

I get worked in the helicopter. I have better luck as a gunner. I suck at shooting tanks as the pilot. Jet I'm much better at but still don't have the air to ground attack down. I love tanks. Pretty solid at those.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## Invr4get

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So In the rocket pod pic, the small bar that i circled in red shows a momentum corrected rocket shot, correct.
> Your right, I'm going to have to get use to the jet. I haven't flown them for a long while. Got my butt handed to me today 6/27 k/d trying out the jet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response though.


From my experience flying, here is what the the HUD elements are for, at least "reticles" for the various weapons

First is the + :
Now, in the vanilla BF3 Jets (a.k.a. F15 and SU-35) that just indicates the nose of the plane, and will NEVER move. It's there as reference, nothing more.
HOWEVER in the F35 - which I don't like very much - the + DOES move, and actually serves as the "actual" flight path of bullets of the main gun. If you're shooting anything down, make sure to have that + is in line with your target.

Now the I (Rocket Pods):
Depending you your speed, usually the paths of the rockets align the the top bar of that I. The slower you are however, like in the F35, the less consistent my previous statement is - this is primarily why I don't like the F35 plus the sudden VTOL into "chopper" mode which basically means I'm a gigantic almost-stationary heli- and the rockets tend to go to the center of that I but you pretty much have to treat it as if you're aiming a chopper when you're hovering.

also, if you are in an angle while doing a run, the I is what you have to look for, nothing else, unless you're doing a near verticle dive, and even then those rocket pods will almost always land where that I is.

Now the Circle with a dot on the middle (main gun):
I really can't say much about this because I don't think it accurately displays anything. I would say that is it's useful for the vanilla jets, but not so much on F35, but even then I'd say this HUD element I mainly use it if I'm "close" enough, and by that I mean I'm a fraction of a second to ramming into something. It's near useless in dog fights also. Not very useful element IMO

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Faster_is_better

This was a fun Gunmaster, even if I didn't get the win. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47895054/1/288757082/

Now I know where to farm knife kills.

EA just realeased BF: 1942 for free on Origin. Info


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This was a fun Gunmaster, even if I didn't get the win. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47895054/1/288757082/
> Now I know where to farm knife kills.
> EA just realeased BF: 1942 for free on Origin. Info


cheers for that, downloading


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Thanks for reply. +Rep. I guess the small circle is just part of the altitude bar and doesnt have any fuction? And the larger circle, just part of the rail gunsights?
> 
> I know that the + is the rocket sights, but what is the function of the bar?


The line in the red circle is where the rocket pod will land. Because it is a line, it will not be totally accurate and could land anywhere within the line. Normally in the centre of the line. (Second picture)


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This was a fun Gunmaster, even if I didn't get the win. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/47895054/1/288757082/
> Now I know where to farm knife kills.
> EA just realeased BF: 1942 for free on Origin. Info


I never played it when it first came was too busy playing the Rainbow Six series before Ubi screwed that franchise up







. I'm gonna try playing 1942 on Tuesday.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Is Origin down?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Is Origin down?


Up now (almost 4 hours later) Haven't noticed it down at all today though.

Too sick to play much the last few days. Once I finally made it out of bed I managed to kill some time putting together some old game footage for a quick fun video.














*****************************************************************************************************

Battlefield 4 info leaked:

Some of the highlights: (watch the video)
10-23-13 release date
Commander system
Battlerecorder
Female Soldiers
3 factions (US, Russia, China)
64 player mode for next gen consoles
60 FPS for next gen consoles
100 FPS lock on PC


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> *****************************************************************************************************
> Battlefield 4 info leaked:
> Some of the highlights: (watch the video)
> 10-23-13 release date
> Commander system
> Battlerecorder
> Female Soldiers
> 3 factions (US, Russia, China)
> 64 player mode for next gen consoles
> 60 FPS for next gen consoles
> 100 FPS lock on PC


Honestly after seeing what they had promised us for Battlefield 3 (Battlerecorder, spectator mode...), I don't believe ANY of this.

I'd love to see Female soldiers, 3 factions, commander system, and battlerecorder, but I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes.


----------



## Robilar

Spamming the spawn point with a tank? Nice to see the developers using cheap tactics


----------



## Joining

Is the OCN server active at all? I can't find anybody to play with anymore lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Honestly after seeing what they had promised us for Battlefield 3 (Battlerecorder, spectator mode...), I don't believe ANY of this.
> I'd love to see Female soldiers, 3 factions, commander system, and battlerecorder, but I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes.


I hear ya, and early leaks from china are always suspect. But even if it were coming from EA I probably would be thinking the same thing.
Commander system = updated still not working right comma rose
Battlerecorder = in game glitchy non-HD Fraps type packaged software









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Spamming the spawn point with a tank? Nice to see the developers using cheap tactics


I know right, someone as skilled as he is spamming the spawn. Pretty cheesy.

Wasn't aware Mongol was a dev though.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Honestly after seeing what they had promised us for Battlefield 3 (Battlerecorder, spectator mode...), I don't believe ANY of this.
> I'd love to see Female soldiers, 3 factions, commander system, and battlerecorder, but I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes.


Me too can't wait to do some take downs on them.. I hope they give them optional clothing. Maybe a bikini? Or implants. I'd love to shoot me some fake tits.


----------



## kcuestag

Origin is down again, why am I not surprised...


----------



## BradleyW

Yes, it is also down for me on BF3.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Honestly after seeing what they had promised us for Battlefield 3 (Battlerecorder, spectator mode...), I don't believe ANY of this.
> I'd love to see Female soldiers, 3 factions, commander system, and battlerecorder, but I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes.


Why do you want female soldiers?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Why do you want female soldiers?


to hear them moan and grown?

No - but in all seriousness, as there are female soldiers out there in the real world.
More so, because I'm sure there are female gamers out there.


----------



## OverClocker55

I have about 60 female gamers on steam and about 4 on bf3. haha there nice.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> to hear them moan and grown?
> No - but in all seriousness, as there are female soldiers out there in the real world.
> More so, because I'm sure there are female gamers out there.


Yep I would like to play as my own gender :3


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> Yep I would like to play as my own gender :3


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> to hear them moan and grown?
> No - but in all seriousness, as there are female soldiers out there in the real world.
> More so, because I'm sure there are female gamers out there.


Females are not currently allowed into combat divisions. This includes the infantry, combat engineer, or really any other MOS that goes off base. May be changing soon though. As of right now, no women are allowed into combat situations. They are, however, still trained in using firearms because they are, well, part of the military. Every soldier is expected to be combat ready.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Females are not currently allowed into combat divisions. This includes the infantry, combat engineer, or really any other MOS that goes off base. May be changing soon though. As of right now, no women are allowed into combat situations. They are, however, still trained in using firearms because they are, well, part of the military. Every soldier is expected to be combat ready.


interesting - never knew that!


----------



## OverClocker55

Well any women that wants to fight join my payroll. We steal from the rich and give to the poor.

JK BF3 TIME


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well any women that wants to fight join my payroll. We steal from the rich and give to the poor.
> JK BF3 TIME


That made me lol.

Happy Erection Day Everyone!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> That made me lol.
> Happy Erection Day Everyone!


LOLOL Erection day???


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Females are not currently allowed into combat divisions. This includes the infantry, combat engineer, or really any other MOS that goes off base. May be changing soon though. As of right now, no women are allowed into combat situations. They are, however, still trained in using firearms because they are, well, part of the military. Every soldier is expected to be combat ready.


As a female I understand why we can't be navy seals but don't quite agree with the rest of it :\


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> As a female I understand why we can't be navy seals but don't quite agree with the rest of it :\


Well no one wants their women getting killed on the battlefield >_> It's bad enough that men have to give up their lives. Thank God for those men though.


----------



## West6737

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> Well no one wants their women getting killed on the battlefield >_> It's bad enough that men have to give up their lives. Thank God for those men though.


That isn't treating women equally so I don't support/agree with what you said.

Edit: Also saying "their women" sounds possessive


----------



## OverClocker55

I might get the Razer BF3 keyboard. Its pretty sick and my G110 is brokez


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> That isn't treating women equally so I don't support/agree with what you said.
> Edit: Also saying "their women" sounds possessive


Let's not starting this conversation here, seriously. This is BF3, not let's discuss equality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I might get the Razer BF3 keyboard. Its pretty sick and my G110 is brokez


I like the Razer keyboards, some might disagree but, I'm pretty satisfied with mine, even bought it again when I spilled soda on it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Origin is broken....ug, can't even play today...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Origin is broken....ug, can't even play today...


I'm online..hmm


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Origin is broken....ug, can't even play today...


Works fine here.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Women have fought in the military previously and I am sure still do in some countries. Each country is obviously different.


----------



## Krazee

battlefield 1942 for free, sweet!!


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Breck*
> 
> That isn't treating women equally so I don't support/agree with what you said.
> Edit: Also saying "their women" sounds possessive


Sadly, it's true. In the US (not sure about other countries), women are not allowed to serve in combat divisions. Not sure about within officer rankings, but in nearly all cases, women do not serve in combat divisions. They are usually assigned to the other areas. Personally, I believe that if a woman would like to be part of a combat division, more power to her.

And yes, saying "their women" is possessive, but also quite true. Since the beginning of time, this has been true. Why? You can't make people without women (until recently).

Regardless, who knows, they may have a woman in an officer-like position, as this is still very open and very popular. I do not, however, see a combat-based female character in this title. Maybe for future-based titles.


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Either way, getting off topic, go back to straight BF3.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Totally Dubbed

^the hell did I just watch?


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

^^
http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-nightly&hs=vEW&sa=X&tbo=d&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&biw=1760&bih=886&tbm=isch&tbnid=GGBMUqHbpkNSqM:&imgrefurl=http://www.funnyjunk.com/funny_pictures/3507158/Lol/&docid=ys4xYUmfGB-rLM&imgurl=http://static3.fjcdn.com/comments/...What%252Bthe%252B****%252Bdid%252BI%252Bjust%252Bwatch%252B_dc13c5d7a2888eb0af64a37af237c27c.png&w=768&h=576&ei=3aaaUNLTNrH4igLT7IG4DQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=2&sig=104820481109763673801&page=1&tbnh=194&tbnw=250&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:0,i:93&tx=231&ty=117


----------



## Tokkan

^


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tokkan*
> 
> ^


Colonel Sandurz: Now. You're looking at now, sir. Everything that happens now, is happening now.
Dark Helmet: What happened to then?
Colonel Sandurz: We passed then.
Dark Helmet: When?
Colonel Sandurz: Just now. We're at now now.
Dark Helmet: Go back to then.
Colonel Sandurz: When?
Dark Helmet: Now.
Colonel Sandurz: Now?
Dark Helmet: Now.
Colonel Sandurz: I can't.
Dark Helmet: Why?
Colonel Sandurz: We missed it.
Dark Helmet: When?
Colonel Sandurz: Just now.
Dark Helmet: When will then be now?
Colonel Sandurz: Soon.
Dark Helmet: How soon?
REP cuz spaceballs is epic classic!


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> REP cuz spaceballs is epic classic!


Rep for putting that here first please?

And advice on how do post pic w/out link?


----------



## Tokkan

Part of the reason why female's aint acepted to combat divisions is to not increase sexual tension in the division nor increase insubordination.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OINTwinTurbo*
> 
> Rep for putting that here first please?
> And advice on how do post pic w/out link?


Right-click image, open image in a new tab. Copy URL. Paste in this format:

Code:



Code:


[IMG]www.imagelink.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## OINTwinTurbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Right-click image, open image in a new tab. Copy URL. Paste in this format:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]www.imagelink.jpg[/IMG]


^ Thank you, repped for speedy response.


----------



## OverClocker55

I have been playing 1942 for a bit, What a great series.


----------



## ChrisB17

Can someone please give me some insight on why I cant load BF3 campaign? I launch it via origin and I push play campaign and it goes to a black screen and all I can see is my mouse cursor. Then I have to alt-ctrl-del to close it. Any help would be great, So far I have repaired install, new install, updated drivers, updated java and chrome and punkbuster. Still get the same thing every time.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Can someone please give me some insight on why I cant load BF3 campaign? I launch it via origin and I push play campaign and it goes to a black screen and all I can see is my mouse cursor. Then I have to alt-ctrl-del to close it. Any help would be great, So far I have repaired install, new install, updated drivers, updated java and chrome and punkbuster. Still get the same thing every time.


Not sure, try opening it in offline mode. Or maybe that's what you mean by launching from origin ? In alternative see if you get the same thing launching from battlelog.


----------



## calavera

Also try running in windows xp compatibility mode.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone want to play bc2 or bf2142? tired w/ bf3


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> anyone want to play bc2 or bf2142? tired w/ bf3


I got both. Sure


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I got both. Sure


add jam3s121 on steam I might play BC2 tomorrow after work

I don't have it installed for origin

Thinking about making a new movie/montage. this one is my latest.

any critique? its from august and i posted it here once or twice, its a little long next time it won't be even though I feel like most of the clips are worthy.


----------



## OverClocker55

I only have it via Origin.. LOL can we still play?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Not sure, try opening it in offline mode. Or maybe that's what you mean by launching from origin ? In alternative see if you get the same thing launching from battlelog.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Also try running in windows xp compatibility mode.


Tried these both and still get a black screen with a cursor in the middle.


----------



## schmotty

I made a short montage. I wanted to do a theme a bit different than most of the trolling videos I've seen. so here it is.






Let me know what you think.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Tried these both and still get a black screen with a cursor in the middle.


Try looking in Windows Event Viewer to see if there is an error there that might shed some more light on it.
start>right click computer>click manage>Event Viewer

*edit:* OK wanting to be more helpful and all I did some searching and this seems to be a fix. WARNING TRY AT YOUR OWN RISK AS I HAVEN'T HAD TO TRY THIS MYSELF.









Go to

C>>Program Files (x86) >> Origin Games >> Battlefield 3 >> Installer >> directx >> redist

Execute the only application file in the folder DXSETUP

Next go to

C >> Program Files (x86) >> Origin Games >> Battlefield3 >> Installer >> vc >> vc2008sp1 >> redist

Execute the appropriate application file.
32bit = 86.exe
64bit = 64.exe

hopefully that helps. But like I said I fortunately haven't had to try it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I made a short montage. I wanted to do a theme a bit different than most of the trolling videos I've seen. so here it is. *snip*
> Let me know what you think.


I think it's very private.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I made a short montage. I wanted to do a theme a bit different than most of the trolling videos I've seen. so here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think.


you need to publish it to the public so we can watch!


----------



## schmotty

I don't know how many times I've tried to save it as public









try now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't know how many times I've tried to save it as public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try now.


Done! Its awesome I like the music. It matches the gameplay!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schmotty*
> 
> I don't know how many times I've tried to save it as public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try now.


Nice video, a different take than most montages.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

I just made another weapon review, someone on yt asked me to do the m16a3, so I got that done, check it out.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Hey, that's a nice review !

Good to have you on OCN. Liked,Commented and subscribed.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Hey, that's a nice review !
> Good to have you on OCN. Liked,Commented and subscribed.


Thanks for the compliments, like, and sub. I got a few other reviews up as well, been having a lot of fun doing them so far, and seems more and more are enjoying them, so thats nice to see.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> I just made another weapon review, someone on yt asked me to do the m16a3, so I got that done, check it out.


Nice. M16 is still a beast though despite the nerfs, that quick reload time makes a lot of difference. I try not to use it that much anymore because I still consider it easymode lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> I just made another weapon review, someone on yt asked me to do the m16a3, so I got that done, check it out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice. M16 is still a beast though despite the nerfs, that quick reload time makes a lot of difference. I try not to use it that much anymore because I still consider it easymode lol


yeah but it's not an easy weapon anymore. the recoil is crazy


----------



## JuliusCivilis

The M16A3 is still bugged. Doesnt behave like other guns when it is effected by supression. So its easier to kill with it when beeing supressed.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice. M16 is still a beast though despite the nerfs, that quick reload time makes a lot of difference. I try not to use it that much anymore because I still consider it easymode lol
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but it's not an easy weapon anymore. the recoil is crazy
Click to expand...

Yep it is.

I love the m416. That's been my go to weapon.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice. M16 is still a beast though despite the nerfs, that quick reload time makes a lot of difference. I try not to use it that much anymore because I still consider it easymode lol


Yep, still a great gun, just a lot more balanced now (except that bug that was mentioned about suppression). Some people will still love the thing and not want to change, but the nerfs it got now make other weapons viable as an option, and thats nice to see. I'd say I personally like the G3 the most.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Yep, still a great gun, just a lot more balanced now (except that bug that was mentioned about suppression). Some people will still love the thing and not want to change, but the nerfs it got now make other weapons viable as an option, and thats nice to see. I'd say I personally like the G3 the most.


The G3A3 and the SCAR-H should be the hardest hitting guns in the game hands down according to the numbers but...the numbers don't always translate to in-game truths. The big damage was perfectly balanced by the slow fire rate and insane recoil in the BETA. DICE dropped that first patch and neither gun has been the same since.

Honestly, I've kinda lost interest in this game: so much "balancing" all they've done is "balance" the game into boringness for me. DICE should have just focused on game fixes and let everyone find their own, personal, groove in-game with the post BETA wep stats....I honestly think BF3 would have been better for it. Hopefully AM gets me back into it.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The G3A3 and the SCAR-H should be the hardest hitting guns in the game hands down according to the numbers but...the numbers don't always translate to in-game truths. The big damage was perfectly balanced by the slow fire rate and insane recoil in the BETA. DICE dropped that first patch and neither gun has been the same since.
> Honestly, I've kinda lost interest in this game: so much "balancing" all they've done is "balance" the game into boringness for me. DICE should have just focused on game fixes and let everyone find their own, personal, groove in-game with the post BETA wep stats....I honestly think BF3 would have been better for it. Hopefully AM gets me back into it.


Yeah, got to love weapons and videogames. Real life information can't always correlate to in-game because they need to have each weapon have it's own niche, otherwise no one will use them. I will say though, I do like the AK fixes a lot more than the previous patch, at least as far as AR's go. Though I felt the M416 was better than the M16A3 before the patch as well, some people felt it needed more buffs, and now use it because of those. I'd gladly give back those buffs in exchange for it to have the old HBar back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm so glad I didn't buy anything, during that origin sale for bf3.
Halo 4 is god damn fun.
Bye bye bf3 for me. Might play it from time to time on the pc for eye candy.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The G3A3 and the SCAR-H should be the hardest hitting guns in the game hands down according to the numbers but...the numbers don't always translate to in-game truths. The big damage was perfectly balanced by the slow fire rate and insane recoil in the BETA. DICE dropped that first patch and neither gun has been the same since.
> Honestly, I've kinda lost interest in this game: so much "balancing" all they've done is "balance" the game into boringness for me. DICE should have just focused on game fixes and let everyone find their own, personal, groove in-game with the post BETA wep stats....I honestly think BF3 would have been better for it. Hopefully AM gets me back into it.


So true about the G3A3 and the Scar-H. Gun balance was best at release but Dice listens too the loud minority whining about OP this and OP that its terrible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Yeah, got to love weapons and videogames. Real life information can't always correlate to in-game because they need to have each weapon have it's own niche, otherwise no one will use them. I will say though, I do like the AK fixes a lot more than the previous patch, at least as far as AR's go. Though I felt the M416 was better than the M16A3 before the patch as well, some people felt it needed more buffs, and now use it because of those. I'd gladly give back those buffs in exchange for it to have the old HBar back.


I liked the M416 before the last big patch too, I still have not tried it post patch to see how good it really is.


----------



## digitally

i liked kh2002 (burst fire), doesn't "jam" as much as m16a4







. Most rifle are fun with the heavy barrel on, except for l85a2; so accurate but you need 5 or more bullets to take someone down :/


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I liked the M416 before the last big patch too, I still have not tried it post patch to see how good it really is.


I think because of the HBar nerf it's slightly worse. The spread nerf to the HBar > the Recoil Decrease to the M416.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Most rifle are fun with the heavy barrel on, except for l85a2; so accurate but you need 5 or more bullets to take someone down :/


Every AR except the G3A3 takes 4 bullets to kill at close range. Problem with the L85 is that it's a Bullpup, so excellent hipfire, but just too slow of RPM to really feel useful as one, and it's accurate at range. It's a gun trying to to two very different things. I think the AUG A3 just ends up being far better overall, the extra 50 RPM help, it's still a bullpup, and it's firing characteristics are almost exactly the same as the L85, just with that increased RPM.


----------



## Derko1

Just purchased the game yesterday from GMG and am downloading now. So I know the game has a lot of stuttering... is this fixed by limiting the frame rate to 59? I was just wondering, cause I know BFBC2 would crash after a few minutes if you tried using a frame limiter. For me anyways it did... wondering if it's ok for BF3.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just purchased the game yesterday from GMG and am downloading now. So I know the game has a lot of stuttering... is this fixed by limiting the frame rate to 59? I was just wondering, cause I know BFBC2 would crash after a few minutes if you tried using a frame limiter. For me anyways it did... wondering if it's ok for BF3.


Download the BF3 settings editor and you can change everything from there. You can also write in console gametime.maxvariablefps 59

It works great for me, no stuttering at all unless my CPU hits 100% load in somne situations.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Download the BF3 settings editor and you can change everything from there. You can also write in console gametime.maxvariablefps 59
> It works great for me, no stuttering at all unless my CPU hits 100% load in somne situations.


Thanks! That did the trick. It runs perfectly!

Now is there anyway of tweaking the UI? I can't make out text using a res of 2560x1440... it's super tiny!


----------



## kcuestag

Had to delete a couple of posts, first of all this is not the For Sale section of the forum, second, selling Battlefield 3 is against EA's Terms of Use as the key is tied to your Origin account, please don't post it again.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Thanks! That did the trick. It runs perfectly!
> Now is there anyway of tweaking the UI? I can't make out text using a res of 2560x1440... it's super tiny!


The text looks fine to me at 2560x1440. I use MSI Afterburner to cap my FPS to 62 and it works great.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> So true about the G3A3 and the Scar-H. Gun balance was best at release but *Dice listens too the loud minority whining about OP this and OP that its terrible.*
> I liked the M416 before the last big patch too, I still have not tried it post patch to see how good it really is.


Sadly, that's all it is brother....

Like 1Kurgan1 said: "Each gun has a niche to fill." That's true. Different players have different play styles...and different guns should fill the needs of those styles. Period.

* I haven't used it in a while so, I don't know where it's at now but, the AN-94 used to be a _monster_ in the hands of a "steady" player playing the edges of the cap areas or MCOMS. Straight death dealer. It took work and smarts to use it but the reward for learning to use it was a nice kill ratio. The "balance" to it was: get too close and an F2000, MP7 or some other high fire-rate gun was gonna mow you down eventually--especially with it's slow reload <-- one of the other "balances" of the gun.

* The SCAR-H used to be excellent for the same medium range engagements. Steady bursts, led to nice kills. At the "longer" medium ranges, switching to single shot and tapping would get good kills too. It was even decent at long range tapping out single shots--and that was before they fixed the Heavy Barrel. Had good "balances" too: slow fire rate, small mag...

* The MG36....sheesh, where do I even start with this gun..? They should just get rid of it altogether. What they've done to that gun over time--pffff. That gun is useless now.

* Even the infamous USAS and frags had a place in the game. MCOMS covered in C4 and surrounded by clays..? Open up on the room with that combo and clear it out while the team rushes up to plant. Especially the first 2 MCOMS on Damavand Peak or the first 2 MCOMS on Metro. Even at their worst/most powerful it took almost an entire clip to get a kill with frags. What people actually hated was the _suppression_ the rounds brought and the inability to fight back perfectly in a heavy barrage of frag rounds--made 'em mad--this was before the suppression patch also. But that was that combos role from the start: suppression and splash damage, it's one of the purposes of the gun.

Meh, it is what it is. Probably try and get in a couple more rounds today to knock some more of this rust off.


----------



## Derko1

Just a quick question... I just tried out the campaign and for some reason the interiors are SUPER SMOKY... and if I look down it looks like there's a cone of smoke coming out of me... very weird. Anyone if this is common and how to fix it?


----------



## crashdummy35

If you could post a screen Derko1 it might help someone get you a fix. If you are playing at Ultra, this game has a _ton_ of smoke, dust and whatnot in it.....


----------



## Derko1

Here's some shots... right before you go through the door to that building. Everything looks fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^do you have virtue MVP enabled?
I found that when i had that on, it caused those problems.


----------



## Derko1

No... I'm not even sure what that is. It's some type of mobo feature right? I just checked through my installed programs and device manager and I don't see anything called that.


----------



## Fr0sty

anyone else finds that adding xbows to bf3 will make the game a bit more ******ed then it allready is?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> No... I'm not even sure what that is. It's some type of mobo feature right? I just checked through my installed programs and device manager and I don't see anything called that.


Are you using MSAA? If so, disable it, it's a bug caused by MSAA since the latest patch in Single Player, Multiplayer wise it's fine.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Are you using MSAA? If so, disable it, it's a bug caused by MSAA since the latest patch in Single Player, Multiplayer wise it's fine.


Have some imaginary rep! Thanks man.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Have some imaginary rep! Thanks man.


Any time!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Are you using MSAA? If so, disable it, it's a bug caused by MSAA since the latest patch in Single Player, Multiplayer wise it's fine.


I got that on HBAO with MVP, and it caused those problems?
When I disabled MVP, it seemed to not have that problem as much :/

I'm a little confused myself now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got that on HBAO with MVP, and it caused those problems?
> When I disabled MVP, it seemed to not have that problem as much :/
> I'm a little confused myself now.


If you are talking about Single Player, that issue is caused by having MSAA enabled, it happens since one of the last patches DICE released, I am surprised they still didn't fix it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> If you are talking about Single Player, that issue is caused by having MSAA enabled, it happens since one of the last patches DICE released, I am surprised they still didn't fix it.


I think EA care more about money, than they do about their products...


----------



## OverClocker55

BF3 is really optimized for Intel HD 4000 graphics. Black Ops runs at lowest settings 800x600 @ 30-19fps and BF3 runs at lowest 1280x720 @40-25fps.


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Just a quick question... I just tried out the campaign and for some reason the interiors are SUPER SMOKY... and if I look down it looks like there's a cone of smoke coming out of me... very weird. Anyone if this is common and how to fix it?


You know I had this very same issue. I think montior settings corrected it.


----------



## Derko1

So I got TIRED of the blue filter the game has (yes the whole 2 hours I've played it...







) WTH were they thinking with that blue filter? I had not played any night maps and then when I saw it... it looked horrendous!


----------



## Cheezman

I've got a question for you guys.

When I am playing multiplayer, I experience weird, very annoying slow downs. For example, the game will be running at about 40fps or so, randomly drop to single digit frame rates, usually 7-9fps, then after about a second or so, go back to the normal ~40fps. Is this because of my awful CPU, or is there another issue? If it's because of my CPU, then fine, I'll be upgrading soon.

It doesn't happen in single player.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> I've got a question for you guys.
> When I am playing multiplayer, I experience weird, very annoying slow downs. For example, the game will be running at about 40fps or so, randomly drop to single digit frame rates, usually 7-9fps, then after about a second or so, go back to the normal ~40fps. Is this because of my awful CPU, or is there another issue? If it's because of my CPU, then fine, I'll be upgrading soon.
> It doesn't happen in single player.


It is probably your 'horrible' cpu.









When it hits 100% load it takes the FPS down for like 1 second. Had the same problem with my old setup. (Still do if I dont use a frame limiter)

So you could try to limit your frames to a for you acceptable amount. Or just limit them to 30 and play a while and see if it happens. If not, it is your CPU.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So I got TIRED of the blue filter the game has (yes the whole 2 hours I've played it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) WTH were they thinking with that blue filter? I had not played any night maps and then when I saw it... it looked horrendous!


You better not use the FXAA Injector or the Color Tweaker, you may get banned for modifying the game files, DICE already mentioned they will ban any player who modifies the game files, this includes color mods like the FXAA Injector and Color Tweaker.

If I were you I'd revert back to stock.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You better not use the FXAA Injector or the Color Tweaker, you may get banned for modifying the game files, DICE already mentioned they will ban any player who modifies the game files, this includes color mods like the FXAA Injector and Color Tweaker.
> If I were you I'd revert back to stock.


Hmmm... I looked into it and it seems SweetFX is ok. Many people are using it. Which is what I'm using... anyone can vouch for that? I don't want to end up getting banned the day I started playing.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> It is probably your 'horrible' cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it hits 100% load it takes the FPS down for like 1 second. Had the same problem with my old setup. (Still do if I dont use a frame limiter)
> So you could try to limit your frames to a for you acceptable amount. Or just limit them to 30 and play a while and see if it happens. If not, it is your CPU.


just curious. why use frame limiter? i never had any probs playing bf3 even with my old Q6600 with vsync always off.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> just curious. why use frame limiter? i never had any probs playing bf3 even with my old Q6600 with vsync always off.


For a couple of reasons.

- My monitor can only refresh with 60Hz and my setup is able to push out around 100 frames on ultra so why get the temps of the cards higher, letting them run on 100%?

- Having less problems with fps drops due to CPU beeing at 100% on some (still happens on armored kill fex) occasions. This happened much more frequent with my old setup. I mean with a frame limit of 60, you wont 'feel' a drop of 100 to 75 which occured back in the days with my Phenom x4.

- And it is smoother I think, if you can run a constant 60 FPS with frame limiter it makes the game feel smoother than running with your cards at 100% at the same 60 FPS.

- Vsync for me gives horrible mouse lag.

Hope this explains it,









PS. Try the "gametime.maxvariablefps 60" in console for a change, and tell me if it feels smoother, I bet it will.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> For a couple of reasons.
> - My monitor can only refresh with 60Hz and my setup is able to push out around 100 frames on ultra so why get the temps of the cards higher, letting them run on 100%?
> - Having less problems with fps drops due to CPU beeing at 100% on some (still happens on armored kill fex) occasions. This happened much more frequent with my old setup. I mean with a frame limit of 60, you wont 'feel' a drop of 100 to 75 which occured back in the days with my Phenom x4.
> - And it is smoother I think, if you can run a constant 60 FPS with frame limiter it makes the game feel smoother than running with your cards at 100% at the same 60 FPS.
> - Vsync for me gives horrible mouse lag.
> Hope this explains it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. Try the "gametime.maxvariablefps 60" in console for a change, and tell me if it feels smoother, I bet it will.


so that's why you named your rig room heater huh. lol. i see. i'll try that and see if it's better than with no limiter/vsync.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> so that's why you named your rig room heater huh. lol. i see. i'll try that and see if it's better than with no limiter/vsync.


Im not saying it doesnt get hot. Both at around 70C and the CPU around 60C.









Yes try it


----------



## Derko1

It looks so much better without the blueness though! Look...


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You better not use the FXAA Injector or the Color Tweaker, you may get banned for modifying the game files, DICE already mentioned they will ban any player who modifies the game files, this includes color mods like the FXAA Injector and Color Tweaker.
> If I were you I'd revert back to stock.


Where did Dice say they would ban for the FXAA injector, I'm pretty sure a while ago they specifically said it was OK (I believe it was one of their developers on their forum), have they retracted that and specifically said the injector is now illegal?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Where did Dice say they would ban for the FXAA injector, I'm pretty sure a while ago they specifically said it was OK (I believe it was one of their developers on their forum), have they retracted that and specifically said the injector is now illegal?


They said they would release a console command which could let you disable color grading. (Something like this)

But they deleted that idea, and they will keep it like this they mentioned later. And yes, you can get banned for using things like the FXAA injector.

It does look very good without the blue filter.


----------



## Kavster12

Yeah I agree however on Death Valley taking away the blue tint literally turns the map from night to day. It really is an unfair advantage which is why, in some ways I agree with DICE's decision not to implement the option to disable colour grading. As much as I also agree it looks incredibly sexy I don't think that it is fair to some and will also ruin this particular map. Does this also affect Tehran Highway? Somebody should check asap.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> They said they would release a console command which could let you disable color grading. (Something like this)
> But they deleted that idea, and they will keep it like this they mentioned later. And yes, you can get banned for using things like the FXAA injector.
> It does look very good without the blue filter.


That doesn't really answer the question, I'm fully aware the response to the "Hack Tool" but that was something very different from the AA injectors - do injectors specifically alter the games protected config files? The injectors contain their own config files to adjust the effects and they're also a post-process. Is this people are/have been specifically banned for the injector alone? My PB and game are fully up to date, if it's detecting it how am I not banned or at least kicked? Wasn't Dice's solution to the "Hack Tool" to implement PB reading checksums for certain files? I've always ran the injector and have close to 1000 hrs of gameplay. Could you point me to where Dice specifically say they will ban for injectors.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You better not use the FXAA Injector or the Color Tweaker, you may get banned for modifying the game files, DICE already mentioned they will ban any player who modifies the game files, this includes color mods like the FXAA Injector and Color Tweaker.
> If I were you I'd revert back to stock.


I been using FXAA for I'd say a good 8 months, and I play quite a bit. I don't think they ever released an official stance on the subject, so it's basically open to interpretation. They never said they wouldn't ban someone, so that makes people afraid, but they also never said they would ban someone. Though I could be wrong, maybe they did make an official post, and maybe I have been lucky.


----------



## [email protected]

I am not using FXAA injector or color tweaker. Well i am using FXAA for SHARPENING graphics only at distance and it helps me see better than a blurry building far away









The reason i ain't using color tweakers is because i have a monitor that can switch modes such as theatre mode, scenery or Standard.

It's a open boxed monitor i hate it yes but at the same time i have advantage to use different vibrant colors on my monitor instead of relying on color tweaker tools.

Just lucky i don't have to deal with any complications!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> I think because of the HBar nerf it's slightly worse. The spread nerf to the HBar > the Recoil Decrease to the M416.
> Every AR except the G3A3 takes 4 bullets to kill at close range. Problem with the L85 is that it's a Bullpup, so excellent hipfire, but just too slow of RPM to really feel useful as one, and it's accurate at range. It's a gun trying to to two very different things. I think the AUG A3 just ends up being far better overall, the extra 50 RPM help, it's still a bullpup, and it's firing characteristics are almost exactly the same as the L85, just with that increased RPM.


I just used the M416 on Karkand playing Conquest 44 kills 19 headshots with it so far lol. +1 about the AUG


----------



## ~sizzzle~

EA released a vague statement awhile back basically giving the impression they could ban for injectors at some later date.

Evenbalance has said if they (PB) do anything on it down the road it will be a kick.

PBBans refers to Evenbalance.

GGC laughs and says they use FXAA injectors themselves.

But just EA's vague statement has been enough to get some people to quit using them.


----------



## Derko1

I don't know... but I can I see how it could be considered unfair in the maps that are a tad bit darker, you can def brighten them up.

This map actually looks better with the blue filter, since it's supposed to be raining.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't know... but I can I see how it could be considered unfair in the maps that are a tad bit darker, you can def brighten them up.
> This map actually looks better with the blue filter, since it's supposed to be raining.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can find some different settings for the injector that change the colors a bit but IMO they all look best on the brighter greener maps. There's quite a few threads with different settings like This.


----------



## mtbiker033

just finished the berkuit camo for the L85 tonight









I love that gun


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I don't know... but I can I see how it could be considered unfair in the maps that are a tad bit darker, you can def brighten them up.
> This map actually looks better with the blue filter, since it's supposed to be raining.


Dude can you do me a favour and do this for Death Valley and also Tehran Highway?????
Rep if you do


----------



## snoball

Hello again OCN BF3 players! Long time since I've popped into this thread. I am wondering if anyone has a clan that is recruiting? Age 19 if it matters. I play rush mainly. I also have Warfighter and am enjoying it so I am down for that too.

Profile: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/llabons/


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Dude can you do me a favour and do this for Death Valley and also Tehran Highway?????
> Rep if you do


Will do Tehran Highway a bit later... don't have time right now.









While I do see what some are mentioning and if someone wanted to give them selves an unfair advantage... it'd be easy to do.

But to begin with, this map isn't very dark. It's just got the heavy blue filter over everything.


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> but I can I see how it could be considered unfair in the maps that are a tad bit darker, you can def brighten them up.


You can also just crank up the in game brightness to max. It doesn't look very good, but, you can clearly see in to all the dark areas of the game, making it very easy to pick out targets. So using injectors really isn't an _unfair_ advantage when the game it's self ships with brightness adjustment.


----------



## Derko1

You're right. I did not even think about that.

Tehran Highway


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Hello again OCN BF3 players! Long time since I've popped into this thread. I am wondering if anyone has a clan that is recruiting? Age 19 if it matters. I play rush mainly. I also have Warfighter and am enjoying it so I am down for that too.
> Profile: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/llabons/


PM'd


----------



## Swolern

Having a weird problem lately in BF3. The game freezes for a second every time I die in MP. Reinstalled the game and no fix. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## JAM3S121

Hi guys, I need some help. Anyone have BFBC2 installed that could help me for about 5-10 minutes sometime tonight (11/11/2012 at around 930-10 pm EST).

I am making a new movie for bfbc2 and will combine it with bf3 footage. I am trying to make a cinematic openning, I know how to get rid of the hud and everything in bfbc2, but I need players to record. PM me or add jam3s121 on steam if you can help.


----------



## amder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Having a weird problem lately in BF3. The game freezes for a second every time I die in MP. Reinstalled the game and no fix. Anyone else experience this?


Maybe don't die then?







I have the same issue time to time also, would like to know what it is.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Hi guys, I need some help. Anyone have BFBC2 installed that could help me for about 5-10 minutes sometime tonight (11/11/2012 at around 930-10 pm EST).
> I am making a new movie for bfbc2 and will combine it with bf3 footage. I am trying to make a cinematic openning, I know how to get rid of the hud and everything in bfbc2, but I need players to record. PM me or add jam3s121 on steam if you can help.


I can help!


----------



## Derko1

Quick question!

Am I able to simply cut and paste my Bf3 folder to my SSD without any issue?

I hate that the installation does not ask you where you want to save the game...


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question!
> Am I able to simply cut and paste my Bf3 folder to my SSD without any issue?
> I hate that the installation does not ask you where you want to save the game...


just use this
http://www.traynier.com/software/steammover


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Having a weird problem lately in BF3. The game freezes for a second every time I die in MP. Reinstalled the game and no fix. Anyone else experience this?


Yup a mate of mine had this issue. All he did was reinstall windows and did an update of his drivers. Seemed to fix it. He also experienced a half a second black screen at death. Not sure if this also affects you.


----------



## JAM3S121

I feel like in BFBC2 there was to much destruction sometimes, it was cool at first but when you played a map with more then 250 tickets eventually the entire map was just rumble. Kinda boring. But in BF3 half the time the frames of buildings are still in tact and less stuff falls from the buildings and such. Somewhere in between would be better IMO.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Yup a mate of mine had this issue. All he did was reinstall windows and did an update of his drivers. Seemed to fix it. He also experienced a half a second black screen at death. Not sure if this also affects you.


Ya I already tried a clean install of all of the recent whql drivers. Next is the dreded re-install of OS


----------



## JAM3S121

Reinstalling isn't so bad.. i find that a lot of crap i had prior to a reinstall i never download again.


----------



## Swolern

Ya your right, just time consuming. I think Im going to try my luck with Windows 8, looks like I will get @ a 5% performance increase at 5760x1080. 1920x1080 looks like the opposite at almost a 5% decrease in BF3. http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/3412/3/gaming-in-windows-8-vs-windows-7-whats-the-difference-in-performance-performance-nvidia-geforce-gtx-680


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question!
> Am I able to simply cut and paste my Bf3 folder to my SSD without any issue?
> I hate that the installation does not ask you where you want to save the game...


You have to choose where you want Origin to install your games, just go into your Origin settings and do it.









Don't use Steam Mover as suggested, that won't work well with Origin.


----------



## OverClocker55

Is your account still banned?


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

I'm having a problem loading the maps in AK. Everytime I try to join a game it freezes at the loading screen and it says bf3 has stopped responding. It only does it on AK maps. I have tried repairing bf3 and that still didnt work. Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow, Just started playing with motion blurr a bit. I kinda like it.... Feels a tad easier on the eyes since I sit so close to my monitor..lol Have motion blurr at about 25% on the slider and it enabled...feels kinda nice... Anyone else?

Boy I'm really liking sniping to with this JNG-90... I think the motivating factor from it is the sound...the rifle sound is soo realistic, much better than the other rifles...


----------



## Cheezman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow, Just started playing with motion blurr a bit. I kinda like it.... Feels a tad easier on the eyes since I sit so close to my monitor..lol Have motion blurr at about 25% on the slider and it enabled...feels kinda nice... Anyone else?


I turned it off. Honestly, I know some people love motion blur, and I can understand why, but to me, it makes it harder to acquire fast moving targets. It's usually the first thing to get turned completely off in any game I play.

Regardless, I am rubbish at the PC version of Battlefield 3... I blame my mouse... _yeah, that's it... it's my mouses fault!_


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> I turned it off. Honestly, I know some people love motion blur, and I can understand why, but to me, it makes it harder to acquire fast moving targets. It's usually the first thing to get turned completely off in any game I play.
> Regardless, I am rubbish at the PC version of Battlefield 3... I blame my mouse... _yeah, that's it... it's my mouses fault!_


same here. I move my mouse A LOT which makes it hard if i have motion blur on. lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheezman*
> 
> I turned it off. Honestly, I know some people love motion blur, and I can understand why, but to me, it makes it harder to acquire fast moving targets. It's usually the first thing to get turned completely off in any game I play.
> Regardless, I am rubbish at the PC version of Battlefield 3... I blame my mouse... _yeah, that's it... it's my mouses fault!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here. I move my mouse A LOT which makes it hard if i have motion blur on. lol.
Click to expand...

Yep Motion Blur off for me as well, I play just like that, twitchy and I probably look paranoid from a 3rd person perspective. Checking my back all the time, and movements aren't like long sweeping, look in this corner, oh look over there, its just instant twitch to see that spot, then the next spot, then the next.

I'm not sure any of my footage is going to be viewable, it might just be annoying lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

If you are having issues with BF3 launching properly, try switching your RAM to 1t command rate in your BIOS. I've had no issues since. GL!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I hate that the installation does not ask you where you want to save the game...


Huh?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamakazeekevin*
> 
> I'm having a problem loading the maps in AK. Everytime I try to join a game it freezes at the loading screen and it says bf3 has stopped responding. It only does it on AK maps. I have tried repairing bf3 and that still didnt work. Any ideas what could be wrong?


Sound like it didn't install correctly. You need to go in and manually delete the AK DLC and re-download it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You have to choose where you want Origin to install your games, just go into your Origin settings and do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use Steam Mover as suggested, that won't work well with Origin.


What's wrong with Steam mover and Origin?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Huh?


Yea. That's not something I thought about before downloading the game.

It's weird cause some games ASK where you want it installed. I figure that the game was going to ask, so didn't change the spot where I wanted it to go. But I don't feel like re-downloading it now and simply want it moved... so yea. I just cut and paste and it's fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What's wrong with Steam mover and Origin?


I tried moving it and there was a file that it was unable to move. But it was a UAC issue and no matter whether I did running it as admin or not, it did not transfer. Cut and paste worked better.


----------



## gunslinger0077

Here are some screenshots I took from this weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^beauty mate!


----------



## OverClocker55

Well guys. I got to say black ops 2 looks pretty good but I'm still going to be playing BF3 for a couple of months.
http://www.twitch.tv/therace


----------



## cisys

If my friend does not have BF3 and wants to get premium when he gets the game , does he have to get BF3 on origin then get BF3 premium? Or is there a bundle somewhere? as BATTLEFIELD 3™ PREMIUM say '*Battlefield 3 base game not included.' what about BF3 premium edition ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> If my friend does not have BF3 and wants to get premium when he gets the game , does he have to get BF3 on origin then get BF3 premium? Or is there a bundle somewhere? as BATTLEFIELD 3™ PREMIUM say '*Battlefield 3 base game not included.' what about BF3 premium edition ?


let him get the bundled version.
There is a version on origin that is premium + game, rather than game, and separately premium (which will set you back more)


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> If my friend does not have BF3 and wants to get premium when he gets the game , does he have to get BF3 on origin then get BF3 premium? Or is there a bundle somewhere? as BATTLEFIELD 3™ PREMIUM say '*Battlefield 3 base game not included.' what about BF3 premium edition ?


Premium edition is the game+premium.


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Premium edition is the game+premium.


Thanks ! I thought it was the same ( Premium = premium edition) As they were the same price .


----------



## kcuestag

*For those using any kind of Color Tweaker, FXAA Injector, or such, delete it, NOW.*

http://board.ggc-stream.com/showthread.php?14300-Banned-for-using-colour-tweaker

They are banning hundreds of players for using Color Tweaker and other programs that modify the game files to change the game's color. You have been warned.


----------



## Derko1

Well there goes my sweetfx set up...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *For those using any kind of Color Tweaker, FXAA Injector, or such, delete it, NOW.*
> http://board.ggc-stream.com/showthread.php?14300-Banned-for-using-colour-tweaker
> They are banning hundreds of players for using Color Tweaker and other programs that modify the game files to change the game's color. You have been warned.


Quoting my self so people can see it on this page.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Heads up people!
New nvidia drivers are out, and bf3 is on the performance increase list. Check them out


----------



## Frankrizzo

I just checked ....

GeForce GTX 670

306.97

Your PC currently has the latest driver installed for your GPU. No driver update is necessary at this time.


----------



## Sebi

It's here at OCN too: 310.54.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *For those using any kind of Color Tweaker, FXAA Injector, or such, delete it, NOW.*
> http://board.ggc-stream.com/showthread.php?14300-Banned-for-using-colour-tweaker
> They are banning hundreds of players for using Color Tweaker and other programs that modify the game files to change the game's color. You have been warned.


To my knowledge injectFXAA or SweetFX (or similar) does not modify the game files.... BUT the BF3 Colour Tweaker however it does









And yes, I remember that you were banned for something and you are just saying to be sure.
What the heck, even the cheaters/hackers are not banned sometimes. Where is the list with banned people









Sorry, I don't want to be rude, but you are spreading panic among us


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> It's here at OCN too: 310.54.
> To my knowledge injectFXAA or SweetFX (or similar) does not modify the game files.... BUT the BF3 Colour Tweaker however it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I remember that you were banned for something and you are just saying to be sure.
> What the heck, even the cheaters/hackers are not banned sometimes. Where is the list with banned people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't want to be rude, but you are spreading panic among us


You can check the latest bans at PBBans or GGC-Streaming, they're all due to Color Tweaker and other mods that modify game files.









I wouldn't dare to risk my account using any color mod, inclusing FXAA Injector or SweetFX, I don't care, I simply wouldn't risk my account knowing they banned others for Color Tweaker already.

Not trying to s pread panic among the forum, just warning you guys to be careful.


----------



## Cheezman

Oh good! If they are banning people for color tweaking, then that must mean they stopped all aimboting!

/sarcasm


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You can check the latest bans at PBBans or GGC-Streaming, they're all due to Color Tweaker and other mods that modify game files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare to risk my account using any color mod, inclusing FXAA Injector or SweetFX, I don't care, I simply wouldn't risk my account knowing they banned others for Color Tweaker already.
> Not trying to s pread panic among the forum, just warning you guys to be careful.


I agree, I play the game the way it was meant to be played and won't touch anything that could even be considered a gray area.

The incorrect information here bothers me though. Why? because almost everyone that I've ever known that has been banned in any game has always tried to blame it on something more mundane then cheating. "Oh I wasn't using an aimbot, I just bypassed Origin so they banned me"

This latest banwave has nothing to do with Colour Tweaker. If you look at PBBans MBi (http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-view-all-bf3-bans-41.html) you can easily tell that this latest ban wave is primarily made up of PB HACK #130808. #130000 bans are attempted PunkBuster hacks. A cheat that includes a PB hack so that it's cheats won't be detected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fozzer(PBBans site staff)*
> From what I can gather, Even Balance have been silently logging cheat use from cheats supplied by at least 3 individual cheat sites for some time now hence the large amount of players that have been globally banned by Even Balance since VIOLATION PB HACK #130808 went "live".


Is using Colour Tweaker advisable ? No probably not, use it at your own risk.
Is this ban wave due to them banning people for using Colour Tweaker ? No.


----------



## Frankrizzo

no wonder i couldnt find ... the drivers are beta. how do you get beta news updates?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I just checked ....
> GeForce GTX 670
> 306.97
> Your PC currently has the latest driver installed for your GPU. No driver update is necessary at this time.


Go to nvidia and check under beta drivers.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> no wonder i couldnt find ... the drivers are beta. how do you get beta news updates?


New beta's work great for me in bf3!

If you HAD Fxaa injector a few months ago and got rid of it...should you still reinstall the entire game? I figured once it was gone there's no worry...but not sure


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> no wonder i couldnt find ... the drivers are beta. how do you get beta news updates?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Go to nvidia and check under beta drivers.


Here you go lads - sorry was on the phone and couldn't be bothered to find the link








http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-310-54-beta-drivers-released

Print screen for you:



Hope this helps!


----------



## BeardedJesus

Played a few games on my new setup just now... it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Derko1

What the heck is that? That's nuts! Do you live in a warehouse?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Played a few games on my new setup just now... it's pretty awesome.


ANSWERS NEEDED NOA!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

that's actually overkill lol


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Played a few games on my new setup just now... it's pretty awesome.


What graphics cards are you using to power that? I don't even have any words for how PIMP that is!


----------



## xxkedzxx

Jeebus. Got cash?

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You can check the latest bans at PBBans or GGC-Streaming, they're all due to Color Tweaker and other mods that modify game files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare to risk my account using any color mod, inclusing FXAA Injector or SweetFX, I don't care, I simply wouldn't risk my account knowing they banned others for Color Tweaker already.
> Not trying to s pread panic among the forum, just warning you guys to be careful.


been using SMAA Injector ever since release day last year and never ran into a problem. i don't want to have to choose between blurriness and jaggies


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Played a few games on my new setup just now... it's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought it was fake, but upon closer inspection it looks real








Where did you get the pic? I know its not yours. If you had that kind of cash you wouldnt have a 5850 in your sig. Thats probably a $60,000- $80,000 dollar setup there.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I thought it was fake, but upon closer inspection it looks real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the pic? I know its not yours. If you had that kind of cash you wouldnt have a 5850 in your sig. Thats probably a $60,000- $80,000 dollar setup there.


It's all over the web. I think its like 3 580's or like some 590's or 6990's


----------



## BeardedJesus

tehehehehehe It's not mine guys sadly







It is a build by a social media company called Mass Luminosity. Unfortunately I can't find any details on hardware etc. but it sure as hell does look pretty.


----------



## Raven.7

Server population has dropped a flat 50% across most platforms with the release of BOII. DICE must be real proud of their "true fans".


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Server population has dropped a flat 50% across most platforms with the release of BOII. DICE must be real proud of their "true fans".


I own both games but I still like BF3 better.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I thought it was fake, but upon closer inspection it looks real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the pic? I know its not yours. If you had that kind of cash you wouldnt have a 5850 in your sig. Thats probably a $60,000- $80,000 dollar setup there.


That beastly setup is from Mass Luminosity, I saw it on their facebook profile

EDIT: ops, I didn't notice that the question has already been answered


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I left bf3 for halo 4.
And I have premium on Xbox and got the game on pc.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Server population has dropped a flat 50% across most platforms with the release of BOII. DICE must be real proud of their "true fans".


My server is just as popular, or even more, than before Black Ops II released, it's filled with players 24/7.


----------



## gentagelse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My server is just as popular, or even more, than before Black Ops II released, it's filled with players 24/7.


Your server also deserves a


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Just posted up another Weapon Review. This is my 6th review, and the first one I've done for an LMG, so I decided to do one of my favorites, hope you guys like it!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Just posted up another Weapon Review. This is my 6th review, and the first one I've done for an LMG, so I decided to do one of my favorites, hope you guys like it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome. I've been looking for info to see what weapons are good to work on. Man! I just finished my first close quarters match that I was #1 on!









Got a score of like 20k something. Went up 3 levels!


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's awesome. I've been looking for info to see what weapons are good to work on. Man! I just finished my first close quarters match that I was #1 on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a score of like 20k something. Went up 3 levels!


Glad you enjoyed the review! Like I said, it's my 6th review, so check out the others.

And sounds like you had a killer game, was that using the M60?


----------



## Iggg

So I've been bored enough of mmo to venture back to FPS land.
Was going to pick up COD FLOPS 2 but it seems like a cluster F with poor surround support (2.5 monitors anyone?)

Any how, is it too late to pick up this game and join in on the fun or are n00bs getting slaughtered left and right?

Also,
Am I in correct in seeing that the BF3 premium edition is the one to get which includes the original game and all 5 expacs for $60 on origin?


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> So I've been bored enough of mmo to venture back to FPS land.
> Was going to pick up COD FLOPS 2 but it seems like a cluster F with poor surround support (2.5 monitors anyone?)
> Any how, is it too late to pick up this game and join in on the fun or are n00bs getting slaughtered left and right?
> Also,
> Am I in correct in seeing that the BF3 premium edition is the one to get which includes the original game and all 5 expacs for $60 on origin?


You are correct dude... get it downloaded NAO!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iggg*
> 
> So I've been bored enough of mmo to venture back to FPS land.
> Was going to pick up COD FLOPS 2 but it seems like a cluster F with poor surround support (2.5 monitors anyone?)
> Any how, is it too late to pick up this game and join in on the fun or are n00bs getting slaughtered left and right?
> Also,
> Am I in correct in seeing that the BF3 premium edition is the one to get which includes the original game and all 5 expacs for $60 on origin?


Ton of new players now that the price has dropped. You won't be far behind anyone....


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Glad you enjoyed the review! Like I said, it's my 6th review, so check out the others.
> And sounds like you had a killer game, was that using the M60?


I typically play as an assault or engineer. So I'm focusing on getting a G3. I actually just got the Aug A3, which I'm enjoying more than the M4. Watching your other reviews now too.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ton of new players now that the price has dropped. You won't be far behind anyone....


Totally true. I just started playing like 3 days ago.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I typically play as an assault or engineer. So I'm focusing on getting a G3. I actually just got the Aug A3, which I'm enjoying more than the M4. Watching your other reviews now too.


Awesome, G3 is a great gun, as is the AUG, the AUG really surprised me after I gave it a chance.


----------



## Big-Pete

someone add me on origin i feel so lonely!


----------



## Swolern

I just picked up Windows 8. I did a clean install of Win 8, clean install of BF3, and updated Nvidia drivers to 310.54. Im still getting this 1-2 sec gameplay freeze/pause when I spawn in a multiplayer map and when I dye. Unplugged router and hard wired directly to modem 30mb/s. No fix. Plays like crap and very annoying. MOHW is playing perfect. Maybe it was the last BF3 update???

BTW never though i would say this, but loving Win 8 with my triple screen setup.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I just picked up Windows 8. I did a clean install of Win 8, clean install of BF3, and updated Nvidia drivers to 310.54. Im still getting this 1-2 sec gameplay freeze/pause when I spawn in a multiplayer map and when I dye. Unplugged router and hard wired directly to modem 30mb/s. No fix. Plays like crap and very annoying. MOHW is playing perfect. Maybe it was the last BF3 update???
> BTW never though i would say this, but loving Win 8 with my triple screen setup.


win 8 sounds so great... you cant even play bf3 on it.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> win 8 sounds so great... you cant even play bf3 on it.


Where did you hear that? Or are you assuming that from the post above? Which is simply a driver issue... and plus HE HAD THE EXACT SAME PROBLEM IN WINDOWS 7. He merely mentioned it, as if to say that the issue carried over. It was not resolved with a whole system wipe.

I'm playing it with out any issues at all on my system.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> win 8 sounds so great... you cant even play bf3 on it.


Sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of playing Battlefield 3 on Windows 8.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't have Windows 8 but isn't it not stable for BF3 and Origin? I heard people had problems and i rather wait til they make games stable with Windows 8.

However i am using Windows 7 so no complaints here lol.

Looking forward to Direct x11.1 for WIn 7


----------



## [email protected]

http://www.overclock.net/t/1327308/kotaku-origin-users-are-suddenly-getting-hacked-a-lot

Go here guys. This just happened recently and figured everyone deserves to know before they attempt to login Origin.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't have Windows 8 but isn't it not stable for BF3 and Origin? I heard people had problems and i rather wait til they make games stable with Windows 8.
> However i am using Windows 7 so no complaints here lol.
> Looking forward to Direct x11.1 for WIn 7


I have Windows 8 PRO 64 Bit since release (Upgraded with a clean install coming from Windows 7) and I have yet to see any issues. Only issue I had was with GTA IV and I solved it by simply updating some stuff.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Looking forward to Direct x11.1 for WIn 7


Direct X11.1 looks to be Win 8 exclusive
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57548406-75/microsoft-wont-bring-directx-11.1-to-windows-7/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Direct X11.1 looks to be Win 8 exclusive
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57548406-75/microsoft-wont-bring-directx-11.1-to-windows-7/


yup - and they said android 4.1 wouldn't be ported to the S1








If there's the knowledge, and want, people will do it independently.
Pisses me off to read such things though.


----------



## crashdummy35

Played some CQB. Raged. Played some more CQB. Raged some more....

Even LvL 100's are hiding in the bushes/potted plants/corners now. Crazy.

1 game I know a lot of the newbies had an AHA! moment though: 'bout 8-to-10 of us rushing the cap points all at once, only the medics stopping to pick up anyone that dropped...and we'd simple brute force the point from the enemy. Then off to the next point. Won the 1,000 tix game by like 583 tix. That was cool.

I'm sure ready for Aftermath though....


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Played some CQB. Raged. Played some more CQB. Raged some more....
> Even LvL 100's are hiding in the bushes/potted plants/corners now. Crazy.
> 1 game I know a lot of the newbies had an AHA! moment though: 'bout 8-to-10 of us rushing the cap points all at once, only the medics stopping to pick up anyone that dropped...and we'd simple brute force the point from the enemy. Then off to the next point. Won the 1,000 tix game by like 583 tix. That was cool.
> I'm sure ready for Aftermath though....


You're playing the wrong game mode. I heard a new CoD just released though....might wanna check that out.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> You're playing the wrong game mode. I heard a new CoD just released though....might wanna check that out.


Meh, I like all maps and game types. Sometimes I'm just in the mood for faster paced. Plus I hadn't played in months, wanted to knock some rust off.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Meh, I like all maps and game types. Sometimes I'm just in the mood for faster paced. Plus I hadn't played in months, wanted to knock some rust off.


+1 to that. CQ is a great change of pace when I get tired of the large maps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I don't have Windows 8 but isn't it not stable for BF3 and Origin? I heard people had problems and i rather wait til they make games stable with Windows 8.
> However i am using Windows 7 so no complaints here lol.
> Looking forward to Direct x11.1 for WIn 7


Performance wize Win 8 has been great. I get about 5% performance increase in BF3. My problem with game pausing when dying was in Win 7 also.

The big change has been MOHW. Win 7 with my setup I was getting @ 30fps with medium settings 5760x1080 with all NV drivers whql & beta. Now Win 8 with ultra settings FXAA 5760x1080 I'm getting 120-160fps.


----------



## b.walker36

So was thinking about loading this up but I only have the xpac that came with the game. Do a lot of people still play the original maps or do i need to purchase the other ones?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So was thinking about loading this up but I only have the xpac that came with the game. Do a lot of people still play the original maps or do i need to purchase the other ones?


Vanilla and Karkand maps are still the most popular I think.


----------



## carmas

^^ This.
The new maps are good to add some variety, but vanilla and b2k maps still rock.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So was thinking about loading this up but I only have the xpac that came with the game. Do a lot of people still play the original maps or do i need to purchase the other ones?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> *Vanilla and Karkand maps are still the most popular I think*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> ^^ This.
> *The new maps are good to add some variety, but vanilla and b2k maps still rock*.


You can still find a lot of servers running Vanilla BF3.

If you want to add variety, wait a week or two...I'm absolutely positive the dlc's will pop up cheaper than they've been yet. Maybe the entire Premium package too. Some of the best maps are in the Vanilla and B2K map packs.


----------



## glycerin256

Hey BF3ers, quick question.

*What are the best drivers for a ASUS 580GTX?* My buddy is running one and he updated his drivers without consulting me and is now getting lock-ups.

I'd like to stick with WHQL drivers, but if a particular beta driver is super stable, then ill take that.

Other specs:
Phenom II BE 965
Asus MB
4GB RAM
One HDD

I'm running 2x 6970s so I haven't really been keeping up with nVidia drivers.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> Hey BF3ers, quick question.
> *What are the best drivers for a ASUS 580GTX?* My buddy is running one and he updated his drivers without consulting me and is now getting lock-ups.
> I'd like to stick with WHQL drivers, but if a particular beta driver is super stable, then ill take that.
> Other specs:
> Phenom II BE 965
> Asus MB
> 4GB RAM
> One HDD
> I'm running 2x 6970s so I haven't really been keeping up with nVidia drivers.


mines running stable as! 306.97

but i have a 3gb 580 made by gainward if that makes a difference?!


----------



## glycerin256

306.97 is the version he is having a problem with. Other suggestions?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> 306.97 is the version he is having a problem with. Other suggestions?


is it stock or oc'ed? Cause bf3 doesn't like overclocks









My 580 kept crashing until I bumped the volts and tweaked it a bit. but it refused my huge oc.


----------



## glycerin256

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> is it stock or oc'ed? Cause bf3 doesn't like overclocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 580 kept crashing until I bumped the volts and tweaked it a bit. but it refused my huge oc.


The card has never been OC'd in any way and probably never will be. I DLd 296.10 and will give it a try. The 300 series drivers have been really hit and miss so far.

Keep in mind the only thing he's played in the last year has been BF3.

EDIT: I'm pretty sure his drivers got updated through Windows Update accidently


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glycerin256*
> 
> The card has never been OC'd in any way and probably never will be. I DLd 296.10 and will give it a try. The 300 series drivers have been really hit and miss so far.
> Keep in mind the only thing he's played in the last year has been BF3.
> EDIT: I'm pretty sure his drivers got updated through Windows Update accidently


fully delete the drivers. like in save mode and regedit. Then install again.


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone recommend what next card i should bump up to? I don't mind SLi but if i wanted just a single card, then what card would be the best to get for Maximum performance in BF3. But that's for a new build i am planning on during the holidays and just wanted your take on what is a great video card. Not to mention playing FC3 too.


----------



## SimpleTech

If you want to stick with Nvidia, GTX 670, otherwise get a 7950. Both should be plenty if you're not upgrading your monitor to a higher resolution.


----------



## Raven.7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> If you want to stick with Nvidia, GTX 670, otherwise get a 7950. Both should be plenty if you're not upgrading your monitor to a higher resolution.


No reason to pay an extra $100 for a GTX 670 and lose out of FC3, Hitman & Sleeping Dogs.

I'm sitting here playing BF3 on Ultra settings @ 1080p 70FPS+ at all times.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> No reason to pay an extra $100 for a GTX 670 and lose out of FC3, Hitman & Sleeping Dogs.
> I'm sitting here playing BF3 on Ultra settings @ 1080p 70FPS+ at all times.


I'm a big fan of the 670(got 4 of them), but with the 12.11 drivers, an extra gig of VRAM, & 3 great games. 7950 is definitely the better value.


----------



## tiran

Anyone with a gtx 570 having frame drops on metro? Yesterday, my frames went to 20s, but just on that map...on the next map was ok... any ideas what could have cause this?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> No reason to pay an extra $100 for a GTX 670 and lose out of FC3, Hitman & Sleeping Dogs.
> I'm sitting here playing BF3 on Ultra settings @ 1080p 70FPS+ at all times.


He might want less driver issues. That could be worth the 100$.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> He might want less driver issues. That could be worth the 100$.


I agree.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> No reason to pay an extra $100 for a GTX 670 and lose out of FC3, Hitman & Sleeping Dogs.
> I'm sitting here playing BF3 on Ultra settings @ 1080p 70FPS+ at all times.


I love my gtx670! In bf3 I think its more of a driver issue than anything..but I'll get dips Down to 60fps sometimes, but all my settings are maxxed at 1080p. And my 670 is over clocked all the way! Going from an over clocked 580 to 670 I gained about 20% increase in performance.


----------



## kcuestag

Not too bad of a 2XP week. Went from lvl 80 to 97, 3 more lvls to go until I reach the limit, too bad the 2XP is over.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Not too bad of a 2XP week. Went from lvl 80 to 97, 3 more lvls to go until I reach the limit, too bad the 2XP is over.


Yeah it was okay, went from 89 to 100 in a few good CDM rounds.

Still waiting on some real "Premium" content, though. If they gave us the crossbow now, as a premium toy I'd be happy.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

anyone here wanna play ?

btw is there an _active_ OCN Platoon ?


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> anyone here wanna play ?
> btw is there an _active_ OCN Platoon ?


im on right now.


----------



## HighwayStar

I'm not sure who is in charge of the OCN platoon but I just applied to join. DeltaH3avy is my origin.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

i added u 2 !


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> I'm not sure who is in charge of the OCN platoon but I just applied to join. DeltaH3avy is my origin.


no real point the platoon is pretty much dead


----------



## iARDAs

OCN deserves some hardcore clans if you ask me. Not just in this game but inmany other games.

I hope to see more OCN gaming events in the future

BF3

black ops 2

Left 4 Dead 2.

etc...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> *no real point the platoon is pretty much dead*


^ Damn shame too. Like 400+ members and can't even get the OCN server filled...things been dead since it went live.

Sad. My old platoon had some real monsters in it too....

Anyone up to creating a new platoon? Vanilla, B2K, Premium--we can do whatever.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ Damn shame too. Like 400+ members and can't even get the OCN server filled...things been dead since it went live.
> Sad. My old platoon had some real monsters in it too....
> Anyone up to creating a new platoon? Vanilla, B2K, Premium--we can do whatever.










im there like swimwear.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> i added u 2 !


added


----------



## crashdummy35

I leave it up to you guys. Create a new platoon and I'll sign up. Decently active players--just so we get together at least semi-regularly. I've got a mic and tons of bullets and profanity to hurl at the enemy.

I'll have to clean up my friends list again but, I'm open for a new platoon.


----------



## Cotton

I would love to get into this game again. If I had a group of people to play with, I would.

Origin = cottontlc


----------



## iARDAs

A new platoon? DO add me please.

New Origin ID is Hulk__Smashhhhh


----------



## Floy

I'd love to play with people from OCN.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Would join up aswell, our small clan play pretty much every single day on our server but I'm sure they wouldn't mind popping onto the OCN server from time to time









Btw since when did the tv missiles only disable the transport heli... only noticed in the last round as I spent the entire match in the attack heli.
Ended up MVP1 with 90/16 (87 of which were with the heli lol)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49093747/1/257684151/


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ Damn shame too. Like 400+ members and can't even get the OCN server filled...things been dead since it went live.
> Sad. My old platoon had some real monsters in it too....
> Anyone up to creating a new platoon? Vanilla, B2K, Premium--we can do whatever.


Once I get my gaming rig built, I'd love to part of a platoon.


----------



## Cotton

Sent requests to Hulk__Smashhhhh & CeltS_Hobo.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> added


thx man









So maybe we sh(c)ould do something like ... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/

https://userscripts.org/topics/118661


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

im VERY SORRY for this DOUBLEposting .

i hope u all can forgive me !


----------



## Faster_is_better

Finally, I got to do one of those Metro, behind the stairway M60 sweeps. lool

I find it even better that some guy took my med kit, revived me and gave me his M60, just so I could pull off that Rambo moment.

Too bad I wasn't recording, but I don't usually find Metro to have anything special happening worth recording.. darn


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Finally, I got to do one of those Metro, behind the stairway M60 sweeps. lool
> I find it even better that some guy took my med kit, revived me and gave me his M60, just so I could pull off that Rambo moment.
> Too bad I wasn't recording, but I don't usually find Metro to have anything special happening worth recording.. darn


Infantry only has it's moments. Been playing a lot of CQB to get the reflexes back then ran some conquest games tonight also and did pretty damn good. Used to love this one Strike at Karkand server that was infantry only...felt like a company coming up on a small town they had to take for strategic reasons. Great fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Once I get my gaming rig built, I'd love to part of a platoon.


Of course.









__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Gonna send some invites out to those looking to group up.
















@Wuest3nFuchs: I applied for the platoon. Anyone else getting in add me. BL name is in my sig.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Once I get my gaming rig built, I'd love to part of a platoon.


You don't want to play with that guy. Trust me.

The OCN server being dead really is a strange one. IIRC the BC2 one didn't fair much better. Maybe a little bit.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm about to hit the last 100 lvl, finally.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm about to hit the last 100 lvl, finally.


Nice, I'm getting close as well, I'm at 93.

Look what I discovered on battlelog:








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TheYonderGod/iteminfo/xbow/373886055/pc/


----------



## Big-Pete

new bonus content for Premium players is out today.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> new bonus content for Premium players is out today.


Ooooooo a couple wallpapers that can easily be shared with non premium people anyways, soooo exciting!

Is anyone else having trouble finding servers right now? I can only find 1 populated rush server in North America right now...


----------



## iARDAs

I heard the bonus content is bunch of wallpapers. Is that so?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I heard the bonus content is bunch of wallpapers. Is that so?


Yes, as I said in the post above yours.


----------



## kcuestag

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/

Finally got to COLONEL SERVICE STAR 100!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/
> Finally got to COLONEL SERVICE STAR 100!


NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/
> Finally got to COLONEL SERVICE STAR 100!


Gratz









You're 1 hour til 500 hours played too.. nice SPM


----------



## Big-Pete

how do i tell my pc to leave me alone?! it keeps throwing up a message telling me turn on basic settings when im gaming! which is really ******* irritating while gaming specially BF3 when im multiplay!!!!!!

anyone?!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> how do i tell my pc to leave me alone?! it keeps throwing up a message telling me turn on basic settings when im gaming! which is really ******* irritating while gaming specially BF3 when im multiplay!!!!!!
> anyone?!


Disable Windows Aero whenever you're going to play.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Disable Windows Aero whenever you're going to play.


thats long! any work rounds!?


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> thats long! any work rounds!?


Locate BF3.exe, right click, properties>compatibility, under settings tick "disable visual themes" and "disable desktop Composition", then apply, then OK. Origin is a bit buggy for me, sometimes I don't get Aero back until I exit the game and also Origin, I don't think there's anything can be done about it.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Locate BF3.exe, right click, properties>compatibility, under settings tick "disable visual themes" and "disable desktop Composition", then apply, then OK. Origin is a bit buggy for me, sometimes I don't get Aero back until I exit the game and also Origin, I don't think there's anything can be done about it.


so much effirt for something as simple as that! honestly if aero made such a huge diffrence why put it inn windows


----------



## mtbiker033

i didn't used to mind Origin but now I get annoying pop-ups....everytime I join a bf3 server, the Origin pops up on the screen and shows my library (or whatever you have it set on) and more recently been getting an ad for BF3 premium which I already have....c'mon man!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I have a sudden crossfire problem with this game. CPU usage jumps up too 100% and down and my FPS too. GPU usage is around 20-30%. Yesterday it was running fine and today it is all messed up. Does anyone have the same experience or is it just me?


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> so much effirt for something as simple as that! honestly if aero made such a huge diffrence why put it inn windows


How hard is it to right click an icon and check two boxes? It automatically goes back when the game exits.


----------



## Cotton

Here is what I do to disable Aero:

Right click and go to Personalize.

Under "Basic and High Contrast Themes" I click Windows Classic (a non-Aero theme).

????

Profit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> new bonus content for Premium players is out today.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooo a couple wallpapers that can easily be shared with non premium people anyways, soooo exciting!
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble finding servers right now? I can only find 1 populated rush server in North America right now...
Click to expand...

Well at 3 am on a weekday, I would suspect the game to be pretty dead. Hardcore servers hardly even exist anymore, or rather, Popular and populated ones. Loads of empty ones of course.

Just wait a couple weeks, then we will have a surge of players for about a month lol, then probably die back down to these numbers.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You don't want to play with that guy. Trust me.
> The OCN server being dead really is a strange one. IIRC the BC2 one didn't fair much better. Maybe a little bit.


Ha ha ha....









Dude you shoulda seen me last night : rage quit. _Rawr!_ We had an epic battle for Forest and Hilltop going on Caspian and the chopper guy was seat switching firing TVs and hitting nothing. Total waste. Got us slowly pushed back all the way to Antenna.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/kcuestag/
> Finally got to COLONEL SERVICE STAR 100!


Congratz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, I'm getting close as well, I'm at 93.
> Look what I discovered on battlelog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TheYonderGod/iteminfo/xbow/373886055/pc/


I know a lot of people don't like it but, I'm actually looking forward to trying that bow out. Been running the slowest guns, only iron sites, to make the game more interesting lately. That bow would be a nice challenge. Hope it has good animations...looking to make a lot of unicorns out of people with it.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> how do i tell my pc to leave me alone?! it keeps throwing up a message telling me turn on basic settings when im gaming! which is really ******* irritating while gaming specially BF3 when im multiplay!!!!!!
> anyone?!


...when i use firefox for bf3 i get the same issue.
...on chrome it's fine !

BTW : Feel free to join > http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe you're not running Fullscreen or something on your native resolution. Besides. Firefox has a new update recently.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

u mean that running FF in Fullscreen should fix it . hm ... i'll try it ,but tomorrow !

thx the fox

btw : anyone tried the new NV-Driver 310.61 ? i had some texture flackering ,together with some graphic errors .









rolled back to 306.97


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I have a sudden crossfire problem with this game. CPU usage jumps up too 100% and down and my FPS too. GPU usage is around 20-30%. Yesterday it was running fine and today it is all messed up. Does anyone have the same experience or is it just me?


-Try a different driver.
-Clean install.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> -Try a different driver.
> -Clean install.


turn off cf, see what happnes.

desert fox im already on the platoon


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well at 3 am on a weekday, I would suspect the game to be pretty dead. Hardcore servers hardly even exist anymore, or rather, Popular and populated ones. Loads of empty ones of course.
> Just wait a couple weeks, then we will have a surge of players for about a month lol, then probably die back down to these numbers.


I always play at that time though, there is usually a bunch of servers. I think it might have been because there was a battlelog update so people got off because they couldn't play.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I know a lot of people don't like it but, I'm actually looking forward to trying that bow out. Been running the slowest guns, only iron sites, to make the game more interesting lately. That bow would be a nice challenge. Hope it has good animations...looking to make a lot of unicorns out of people with it.


Yeah I'm looking forward to it too, it will be kind of like playing aggressive recon with a bolt action I think.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Recorded a round of some Canals TDM fun earlier today. Just happened to have a damage mod cheater on the other side.







Figured the least I could do was put the fool on youtube for my friends to laugh at.













Just uploaded so it won't show in 1080 for awhile yet.

edit: 13:30 or so is about where I start running into the cheater.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Recorded a round of some Canals TDM fun earlier today. Just happened to have a damage mod cheater on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured the least I could do was put the fool on youtube for my friends to laugh at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just uploaded so it won't show in 1080 for awhile yet.


something not right with the colours here me thinks, i dunno your blues/oranges look diffrent?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AqskqLzwwGc&feature=share&list=PLbxA9Azd3HdN_9n7DGEpb85tuOIRGhnKI


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> something not right with the colours here me thinks, i dunno your blues/oranges look diffrent?!


Are you talking about the colors of peoples names and revive icons and stuff? That's colorblind mode, it's an option in the menu.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I can't see the video you posted, but it is probably 1 of 2 things if not both.

1) Color blind support....
2) I didn't record it wtih true RGB. But a lower quality lossless codec. Then had to render it from avi to wmv so it wouldn't take up 33GB on my HDD, Then upload to youtube and loose a little more....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Ha ha ha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you shoulda seen me last night : rage quit. _Rawr!_ We had an epic battle for Forest and Hilltop going on Caspian and the chopper guy was seat switching firing TVs and hitting nothing. Total waste. Got us slowly pushed back all the way to Antenna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratz.
> t.


I was there. You must be getting confused in your old age. I am the fodder. We got pounded not long after you left. A bunch of sissy 100's showed up.


----------



## croy

hey guys how do i setup eyefinity in bf3? whenever i set it to 5760x1080, the screen reverts back to 1920x1080


----------



## iARDAs

OH MY GOD!!!!

I was just in a server. 300 tickets TDM in B2K maps.

Anyhow I entered through the midgame and got a MTAR weapon to get the assignment for it

I killed 28 guys and got killed 8 times but we lost at the end.

At least 3 or 4 players from the other team cried over and over for getting killed. I killed a dude 3 times in 1 minute, he cries so bad that I though I actually hurt one of his relatives in real life.

Can't people relax and understand this is just a game.

Another noob told me that MTAR is overpowered, I shouldnt use it, I should always walk around and can't kill someone who just got revived.

Some people...


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hey Soldiers !

Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## Big-Pete

huaah, im on right now.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

hey buddy!
i'm comin in a few minutes as i hope ,cause my grandfather brings me my daughter









So the new ocn emblem is online but only can be showed with BetterBattlelog 3.0









http://getbblog.com/en/

come get some mods from ea/dice !
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/1b22f8ba-b144-43b3-9ffc-d430375906a8/Battlelog-Moderator-Event-NitroServ-com-Server/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hey Soldiers !
> Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


Ok I'll join up. OCN Platoons have been a hard nut to crack though. How about an event night a couple nights a week at different times or something where any of us on at that time jumps in a TS/Vent and same server. Just hate to see it turn into yet another full but inactive OCN Platoon.

edit: player name- IVI0E


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Got a new weapon review up, covered the M16A3 a while ago, so figured might as well touch on the M416.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hey Soldiers !
> Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


Just app'd!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> OH MY GOD!!!!
> 
> I was just in a server. 300 tickets TDM in B2K maps.
> 
> Anyhow I entered through the midgame and got a MTAR weapon to get the assignment for it
> 
> I killed 28 guys and got killed 8 times but we lost at the end.
> 
> At least 3 or 4 players from the other team cried over and over for getting killed. I killed a dude 3 times in 1 minute, he cries so bad that I though I actually hurt one of his relatives in real life.
> 
> Can't people relax and understand this is just a game.
> 
> Another noob told me that MTAR is overpowered, I shouldnt use it, I should always walk around and can't kill someone who just got revived.
> 
> Some people...


lol I love when that happens. What seems to happen a lot if I'm using X gun in TDM, a few people will post in chat, "noobs using X guns..." indirectly speaking to me I'm sure. Usually happens with shotgun, but sometimes bolt action rifles to and doing really well. On a map like Noshahr, shotgun is 100% usable, if you are fairly accurate the 870 or SPAS could be the best choices on that map.

Like I should switch to the M16 or some other similarly "noob" gun and that would be fine by them?









MTAR is a beast though, for close quarters drop a suppressor on it and own.


----------



## Big-Pete

im liking the famas and the dao-12


----------



## Big-Pete

anyone fancy some coop>?! i havnet done any missions on it







23BigPete


----------



## Floy

Just sent in my application for the platoon. My soldier name is Floydasticecho.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

everyone accepted ,now were 8 Members and growing !










Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> everyone accepted ,now were 8 Members and growing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


I just submitted a request to join!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hey Soldiers !
> Please join the New OCN Platoon >http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


So that makes what, six, seven, OCN platoons now?


----------



## Sebi

^^ You're probably right about that









I submitted my request too.
I play BF3 usually every day from 6.30 UTC to 08:00 UTC, sometimes from 18:30 to 21:00 UTC.
For a working/active platoon we also need moderating members, like _Wuest3nFuchs_ and others.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi there !

Everyone has been accepted !

People who wanna help Moderating can contact me !

cheers

Fox


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I was there. You must be getting confused in your old age. I am the fodder. We got pounded not long after you left. A bunch of sissy 100's showed up.


Yeah, I am getting a bit long in the tooth.







lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ok I'll join up. OCN Platoons have been a hard nut to crack though. *How about an event night a couple nights a week at different times or something* where any of us on at that time jumps in a TS/Vent and same server. Just hate to see it turn into yet another full but inactive OCN Platoon.
> edit: player name- IVI0E


That's the right idea. Couple of the nights should definitely be during the weekend too. Make it easier for more of us to get on.

We need to decide if we are going to use Mumble or TS3 also. That way we can all be on the same page.

Signed up and I'm in but, I haven't been on yet because I've had family here since Monday getting ready for the holiday. Been kinda busy. But I'm in for some games this weekend. For sure.

And, to those that celebrate it: Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

So for those who gonna love TS3 i have a Free Server up and online on my End !

But here's one limit to 32 Players max. on the server !

IP will be posted later ,had to change something on the Serverside !

**** ![/B]

It seems that my Serverboard Asus P5G41T M LX has decided to cut off the onboard gpu !
Bricked , i don't really know it .








So i have no access anymore onto it ,i'm not a network guy :








My old 8800 GTX is tooooo big for the case .

So i'm really ****ed up ....

any ideas ?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So apparently there are some important updates available for both Close Quarters and Armored Kill.

Anyone updating yet?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So apparently there are some important updates available for both Close Quarters and Armored Kill.
> Anyone updating yet?


I just did and it took about 2 seconds. CQ seems to be alot bigger


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I just did and it took about 2 seconds.


Update size? lol


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

First, in Origin right click on your Battlefield 3 image and select Show Game Details:

You may need to Check for Updates on both Armored Kill and Close Quarters:

Next, right click on each expansion pack and select Check for Updates:

http://static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/prod/61d099d23fe104fe673091d470c96970/en_US/blog/en/files/2012/11/5-618x195.png?v=1353602657.24

Should Origin detect a difference between the files on your hard drive and those on the main system it will re-synchronize the files that are different. We do not expect anyone to require any major download and any file sync should be less than 1MB.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Update size? lol


big 

ARmored kill was not even 1MB


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> First, in Origin right click on your Battlefield 3 image and select Show Game Details:
> You may need to Check for Updates on both Armored Kill and Close Quarters:
> Next, right click on each expansion pack and select Check for Updates:
> http://static.cdn.ea.com/battlelog/prod/61d099d23fe104fe673091d470c96970/en_US/blog/en/files/2012/11/5-618x195.png?v=1353602657.24
> Should Origin detect a difference between the files on your hard drive and those on the main system it will re-synchronize the files that are different. We do not expect anyone to require any major download and any file sync should be less than 1MB.


That's not the right procedure mate, the update should start automatically, only in the case that your download gets interrupted, then you need to do all those steps you mentioned.

Here:
Quote:


> We have noticed that under some circumstances the download is interrupted which can cause issues when trying to play your existing content. If this happens please follow the steps below to re-synchronize the files on your hard drive with those on the Origin servers:
> 
> First, in Origin right click on your Battlefield 3 image and select Show Game Details:
> 
> .....


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Update size? lol


click




i see 2 new maps and "aftermath"


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I haven't seen any release notes as to what the update actually does.... Its a huge update and id imagine there would be some big changes.... 2+GB would make me hope for new higher res textures but I doubt that....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> click
> 
> 
> i see 2 new maps and "aftermath"


It's been like that since the battlelog update from a couple of days ago, we still know nothing about these patches.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Finally got it working again ! VGA Cable is dead !









TeamSpeak 3 Server IP :*83.175.79.11:9987* pw: *ocn* Channel password for ocn members are the same as the login pw !









Moderators for the Platoon and the TS 3 Server , contact me if u have further interest .








*
4The Weekend:*
Would be very nice if somebody would be online during the weekend !


----------



## SonicAgamemnon

You can watch rather bad Battlefield 3 gaming skills in this video, but at least it recorded with some nice average frame rates (96 FPS) using ultra settings at 2560x1600 resolution:






Also experiencing some excellent average GPU (64C) and CPU (52C) temperatures using an air-cooled configuration. The GPU fan rates are around 45% to keep the GPUs averaging 64C. The GPU utilization averages 93% and CPU utilization hovers around 32%.

System Specifications:

Cooler Master Cosmos II Tower
Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply
MSI Big Bang-XPower II Intel LGA 2011 X79 Mainboard
Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz LGA 2011 CPU
Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 6-Heatpipe CPU Heatsink
Corsair Dominator GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866Mhz CAS 9 SDRAM
2x XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition HD 7970 Cards in CrossFireX
RAID-0 Boot: 2x Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Array (1TB)
RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
RAID-5 Archive: 4x Western Digital Green 2TB Drobo External Array (6TB)
Two Pioneer BDR-207DBKS Blu-ray burners


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Finally got it working again ! VGA Cable is dead !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TeamSpeak 3 Server IP :*83.175.79.11:9987* pw: *ocn* Channel password for ocn members are the same as the login pw !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moderators for the Platoon and the TS 3 Server , contact me if u have further interest .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 4The Weekend:*
> Would be very nice if somebody would be online during the weekend !


cant seem to find it dude, :/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> You can watch rather bad Battlefield 3 gaming skills in this video, but at least it recorded with some nice average frame rates (96 FPS) using ultra settings at 2560x1600 resolution:
> 
> **snip**
> 
> Also experiencing some excellent average GPU (64C) and CPU (52C) temperatures using an air-cooled configuration. The GPU fan rates are around 45% to keep the GPUs averaging 64C. The GPU utilization averages 93% and CPU utilization hovers around 32%.
> System Specifications:
> Cooler Master Cosmos II Tower
> Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply
> MSI Big Bang-XPower II Intel LGA 2011 X79 Mainboard
> Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz LGA 2011 CPU
> Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 6-Heatpipe CPU Heatsink
> Corsair Dominator GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866Mhz CAS 9 SDRAM
> 2x XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition HD 7970 Cards in CrossFireX
> RAID-0 Boot: 2x Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Array (1TB)
> RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
> RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
> RAID-5 Archive: 4x Western Digital Green 2TB Drobo External Array (6TB)
> Two Pioneer BDR-207DBKS Blu-ray burners


Very nice system. You should fill out your sig rig.









<3 Bazaar


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So... Several hours have passed and we still don't know what's in these patches, and what's the right procedure to update...


----------



## Powermonkey500

I need Battlefield 3 friends. SOMEBODAH PM ME


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> cant seem to find it dude, :/


The TS 3-Server ?

@Powermonkey500:

JOIN THE NEW BF3 Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm sure this question has been asked a million times but will I get banned for using the BF3 color tweaker?


----------



## Roebuck

I'm Roebuck on BF3, i have a GTX570. anybody sucesfully OC's this card to run on Ultra?


----------



## OverClocker55

Are we allowed to post aftermath pictures? I got a bunch of them


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

... what i've read u can be banned on Punkbuster enabled Server's !


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> ... what i've read u can be banned on Punkbuster enabled Server's !


For doing what?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> ... what i've read u can be banned on Punkbuster enabled Server's !


So that means any random server I could be playing in? Not from the whole game right?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Read carefully , i'm off for a meal









http://www.mordorhq.com/showthread.php?3318-BF3-Colour-Tweaker-what-the

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625327925631/

Pay Attention if u do that u may get banned by PB !


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ok guys with a little searching I was able to find the *Official: Overclock.net's Battlefield 3 Servers Thread*









http://www.overclock.net/t/1152614/official-overclock-nets-battlefield-3-servers-thread/0_20

And the *Official: Battlefield 3 Right Now on the OCN server...GET ON!!!* thread.
Bump this when trying to get the server started.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1153431/official-battlefield-3-right-now-on-the-ocn-server-get-on/100_20

Oh and also the Official OCN server on Battlelog -

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/OCN-BF3-Conquest-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-Back-to-Karkand-24-7/

It looks to me like our OCN server could use a little maintenance.

1) It is labeled BTK 24/7 but Gulf of Omen is the only BTK map in the rotation.
2) It is falling under a CUSTOM preset because of a No Kill Cam option but is otherwise Normal. My suggestion to either go Normal or Hardcore.
3) It just has too many maps in the rotation and should just be vanilla or all BTK

If you go to the Official Servers thread above there is a "Click Here To Make Suggestions" box and subsequent form. All active OCN BF3 players should make a few suggestions. Lets see if we can get a little more active management of the server going to go along with the new Active OCN Platoon.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Yesterday (night) my Server wasn't runing perfectly .
Had hickups on my own network and it's caused by the TS3 Server-Software.









So may i try to setup and host a Mumbleserver . I'll keep you all updated !

@ ~sizzzle~ : Nice work , i tried to find him too but i had no luck at all ! THX man !


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I have a 15 man TS server we can use also if needed.

Check out my new video.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Reinstalled TS3 but no luck .









So i set up a Mumble Voice Server @ 83.175.79.11 Port 64738 Password : ocn

To get this running was a little odysse


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Right on. Mumble is nice because it has less latency. Never found it as user friendly so I switched to TS3. Probably just because I was already used to TS though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I have a 15 man TS server we can use also if needed.
> Check out my new video.


Cool Video! Subbed you


----------



## Derko1

Stupid question... am I able to download aftermath now if I have premium? I don't see any option to do so and have gotten random servers that tell me that I need it installed in order to play.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Stupid question... am I able to download aftermath now if I have premium? I don't see any option to do so and have gotten random servers that tell me that I need it installed in order to play.


Its not out yet. But right click on BF3 in Origin and check for update and see if it downloads it. Premium should give you all DLC's.


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonicAgamemnon*
> 
> You can watch rather bad Battlefield 3 gaming skills in this video, but at least it recorded with some nice average frame rates (96 FPS) using ultra settings at 2560x1600 resolution:
> 
> 
> 
> Also experiencing some excellent average GPU (64C) and CPU (52C) temperatures using an air-cooled configuration. The GPU fan rates are around 45% to keep the GPUs averaging 64C. The GPU utilization averages 93% and CPU utilization hovers around 32%.
> System Specifications:
> Cooler Master Cosmos II Tower
> Enermax MaxRevo 1350W Power Supply
> MSI Big Bang-XPower II Intel LGA 2011 X79 Mainboard
> Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz LGA 2011 CPU
> Noctua NH-D14 SE2011 6-Heatpipe CPU Heatsink
> Corsair Dominator GT 32GB (4 x 8GB) DDR3 1866Mhz CAS 9 SDRAM
> 2x XFX Double Dissipation Black Edition HD 7970 Cards in CrossFireX
> RAID-0 Boot: 2x Samsung 830 Series 512GB SSD Array (1TB)
> RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
> RAID-0 Data: 2x Western Digital RE4 2TB SATA 3Gbs 7K RPM Array (4TB)
> RAID-5 Archive: 4x Western Digital Green 2TB Drobo External Array (6TB)
> Two Pioneer BDR-207DBKS Blu-ray burners


very very nice i got a ? about the network slider thing in options menu do any of you guys ever mess with it? when i play seems like my enemies are sponges i know my aim not that bad they turn and cap 3 or 4 shots from side arm and im dead


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Cool Video! Subbed you










Thanks for subbing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *428cobra*
> 
> very very nice i got a ? about the network slider thing in options menu do any of you guys ever mess with it? when i play seems like my enemies are sponges i know my aim not that bad they turn and cap 3 or 4 shots from side arm and im dead


Keep that slider as low as you can and keep smooth gameplay. Too low it can get "choppy".


----------



## Swolern

I have been having a problem with BF3 and narrowed it down to Battlelog. Any suggestions would be appreciated. http://www.overclock.net/t/1330900/battlelog-causing-poor-game-performance-suggestions


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Right on. Mumble is nice because it has less latency. Never found it as user friendly so I switched to TS3.


> Agree !


----------



## cisys

Hey guys! So after using my Friends BF account for about 3 weeks i think its time to get my own







I was reading on Origin about the BF Premium Edition and it said that it will have all 5 expansion pack but only 4 including the new aftermath is out if im not wrong , so my question is if i get the premium edition now will End game be free to download or will i have to pay the $15 when it coems out?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Hey guys! So after using my Friends BF account for about 3 weeks i think its time to get my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading on Origin about the BF Premium Edition and it said that it will have all 5 expansion pack but only 4 including the new aftermath is out if im not wrong , so my question is if i get the premium edition now will End game be free to download or will i have to pay the $15 when it coems out?


With Premium you will get ANY dlc that comes out for Battlefield 3.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Today I was downloading the 3Gig+ update for armoured kill and I decided to cancel it because I had other things to do. And now, when I want to start it again, it says there are no updates available and that my game is up to date. I have tried to start armoured kill and it does start but lags horribly. The other time I tried to start it it just crashed...

Does anyone know a fix or does this mean I need to reinstall BF3?!

-Edit: Ive tried repair install and check for updates, and no luck..


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Today I was downloading the 3Gig+ update for armoured kill and I decided to cancel it because I had other things to do. And now, when I want to start it again, it says there are no updates available and that my game is up to date. I have tried to start armoured kill and it does start but lags horribly. The other time I tried to start it it just crashed...
> Does anyone know a fix or does this mean I need to reinstall BF3?!
> -Edit: Ive tried repair install and check for updates, and no luck..


I'm pretty sure that the updates are not even live mate, I haven't downloaded anything and I'm able to play both AK and CQ with no problems, the way people were doing it has been incorrect, they said that the game client should update automatically, and ONLY in the event of an interruption (which is/was a possibility) you should do it manually.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that the updates are not even live mate, I haven't downloaded anything and I'm able to play both AK and CQ with no problems, the way people were doing it has been incorrect, they said that the game client should update automatically, and ONLY in the event of an interruption (which is/was a possibility) you should do it manually.


There is an option, you can have it set to automatically download updates or manual only. I didn't even know there was an update because I have it on auto.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Downloaded it a few days ago .
No problems so far .

BTW TS3 Server is running again !
Had to remanage/reinstall it completely ,but now i got it working !

TS 3 @ 83.175.79.11:9987 Password : xxx Password for OCN Memberchannel ocn

JOIN THE NEW BF3 Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/

Mumble Voice Server @ 83.175.79.11 Port 64738 Password : ocn


----------



## SlackerITGuy

I knew the patch wasn't live yet.

Pretty messed up that a good portion of the community had to download, or worse, re-download both AK and CQ for nothing.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Aftermath Launch trailer: http://t.co/ymO3yvcX


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Aftermath Launch trailer: http://t.co/ymO3yvcX


Can't wait! We'll be adding them to our server rotation together with classic maps and B2K!









PS: Server link in my rig.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Aftermath Launch trailer: http://t.co/ymO3yvcX










Awesome








That heli crossbow shot was epic!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Aftermath Launch trailer: http://t.co/ymO3yvcX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That heli crossbow shot was epic!
Click to expand...

To bad this game doesn't have a battle recorder, we could get footage like that all the time.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

I went through all the information out there that I thought was interesting, and made a video basically breaking down all of the info from the DLC and all of the info from the patch itself for balancing and bug fixes. So if you guys are curious about anything, take a look!


----------



## Tom1121

I'm in need of friends to play with since my friends don't play anymore. I'm decent and honestly just would be glad to have some team mates I know that are good as well. Tom1121 on BF3 as well.
http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/tom1121


----------



## Roebuck

does this patch make OC stable?


----------



## Sebi

^^ *NO*

Are you kidding or what?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Battlerecorder :

The Tool definitely exists !

The Game doesn't have it ,but DICE has it on their machines/builds and won't release it !









So it's only for the DEV's Noken is one of them !

You all maybe know him !

http://snoken.net/


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I can't wait to get home and play Aftermath


----------



## dhughesuk

I don't play as much as I used to and as a result my somewhat meagre abilities are now back to , well how I was when I started; utterly useless!

I don't like to moan but am I really that bad after a month away or has cheating got worse? I'm more than happy to state it's me but it feels different somehow!


----------



## OverClocker55

Well I know once I get home I'll be only playing BF3. To much CoD and Counter Strike for me..been playing it for 3 months...I want BF3


----------



## iPDrop

DO YOU LIKE BATTLEFIELD 3?! DO YOU LIKE TRAP?! CHECK OUT TRAPFIELD 3?!


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone notice this?



The glock has a laser attached


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone notice this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glock has a laser attached


Wow lol... so now we can quick scope 720 headshot no scope y n shot with pistols!
LOL Seriously don't make it like cod dice.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone notice this?
> 
> The glock has a laser attached


g17c always had a laser, unless that is a g18... If it is I'm sure it's just another one of the Dice employee only pistols like the magnum with the suppressor and laser.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> g17c always had a laser, unless that is a g18... If it is I'm sure it's just another one of the Dice employee only pistols like the magnum with the suppressor and laser.


Wow didn't notice LOL! I rarely use the G17c so it flew past my head


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

what the hell , another update ,yet ?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> what the hell , another update ,yet ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What does it say? I no understand the language.


----------



## Krazee

Time to come back to BF3,


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Time to come back to BF3,


----------



## meloj17

Hey, I'd love a good teammate as well Tom1121. My alias is Frosteyy on battlelog. Add me up.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


It's going to be interesting how much the earth shakes will affect gameplay.


----------



## Big-Pete

to all those who want some players to play with, click the link!
CLICK


----------



## insanityrocks

insan1ty_rocks on PS3 and seen my first XBow!

Unfortunately I was facing the business end of it and I didn't see it for very long, but it looked really cool!

I was playing TDM on Tehran Highway, sniping from behind some rocks when BOOM! Dead! When it showed my killer, they were sporting the XBow! Sleek...


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> insan1ty_rocks on PS3 and seen my first XBow!
> Unfortunately I was facing the business end of it and I didn't see it for very long, but it looked really cool!
> I was playing TDM on Tehran Highway, sniping from behind some rocks when BOOM! Dead! When it showed my killer, they were sporting the XBow! Sleek...


Hahaha All day yesterday I was just hunting down players with the crossbow. I can tell you right now it just looks and feels soooo sweet








Only managed 4 kills with it though but it was still awesome.


----------



## Krazee

SSD will be here tomorrow. WIN!


----------



## Frankrizzo

add me too id in profile


----------



## Derko1

How do I get Aftermath? It says I have it... but no way of Dling it....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How do I get Aftermath? It says I have it... but no way of Dling it....


Gotta wait till the 4th for PC and Xbox Prem. members


----------



## Cotton

Is anyone a good helicopter pilot or gunner?

I want to do some helicopter fights but its hard finding a copilot.

I can pilot or gun, but maybe we will figure out who is better with what and go with that?

I have my attack helicopter proficiency badges.


----------



## Airrick10

Anybody know why the weapon that i'm using disappears from the screen? I mean...i see the aiming dot but there is no weapon. I scroll through all of them....knife, granade, handgun, machine gun, ect. It comes back after a couple of deaths. I wondering if it's because i used the alt+tab to go to the desktop to check my cpu temps. Any info/insight on what may be causing this is appreciated...Thanks!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

I just wasted 15 dollars getting all planes,tanks,heli's unlock. So now I have everything lol..


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Is anyone a good helicopter pilot or gunner?
> I want to do some helicopter fights but its hard finding a copilot.
> I can pilot or gun, but maybe we will figure out who is better with what and go with that?
> I have my attack helicopter proficiency badges.


Hey Cotton, I wouldn't gun to your pilot. Not the best pilot. id=Frosteyy on origin and battlelog
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Anybody know why the weapon that i'm using disappears from the screen? I mean...i see the aiming dot but there is no weapon. I scroll through all of them....knife, granade, handgun, machine gun, ect. It comes back after a couple of deaths. I wondering if it's because i used the alt+tab to go to the desktop to check my cpu temps. Any info/insight on what may be causing this is appreciated...Thanks!!!


Yeah, that's called the weapon ghost glitch. Pretty much happens randomly and havent experienced it in over 6 months now. Here's a post to read up on other people reactions to this. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489479894856/


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Is anyone a good helicopter pilot or gunner?
> I want to do some helicopter fights but its hard finding a copilot.
> I can pilot or gun, but maybe we will figure out who is better with what and go with that?
> I have my attack helicopter proficiency badges.


I'm a good gunner, and a O.K. pilot, but I don't play videogames as much as I used to.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Hey Cotton, I wouldn't gun to your pilot. Not the best pilot. id=Frosteyy on origin and battlelog
> Yeah, that's called the weapon ghost glitch. Pretty much happens randomly and havent experienced it in over 6 months now. Here's a post to read up on other people reactions to this. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489479894856/


hitting esc or using your knife once to get your gun back always works for me.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> insan1ty_rocks on PS3 and seen my first XBow!
> Unfortunately I was facing the business end of it and I didn't see it for very long, but it looked really cool!
> I was playing TDM on Tehran Highway, sniping from behind some rocks when BOOM! Dead! When it showed my killer, they were sporting the XBow! Sleek...










Nice. Gimme dat xbow....


----------



## Big-Pete

random update

1.05 am GMT 30/11


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> 
> random update
> 
> 1.05 am GMT 30/11


Getting ready for aftermath?


----------



## Airrick10

Yeah, that's called the weapon ghost glitch. Pretty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Hey Cotton, I wouldn't gun to your pilot. Not the best pilot. id=Frosteyy on origin and battlelog uch happens randomly and havent experienced it in over 6 months now. Here's a post to read up on other people reactions to this. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489479894856/


Thanks! I'll check out the thread


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Getting ready for aftermath?


45mb :/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Getting ready for aftermath?
> 
> 
> 
> 45mb :/
Click to expand...

Isn't the map pack like a couple of gigs?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Isn't the map pack like a couple of gigs?


Thats only an update for Origin not BF3 the map packs are normally a couple gigs


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Isn't the map pack like a couple of gigs?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats only an update for Origin not BF3 the map packs are normally a couple gigs
Click to expand...

Well Origin could be getting ready for the maps?


----------



## crashdummy35

Sent some requests out, I'll be ready this weekend. My hdd died a few days ago and I just got a new one in....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Is anyone a good helicopter pilot or gunner?
> I want to do some helicopter fights but its hard finding a copilot.
> I can pilot or gun, but maybe we will figure out who is better with what and go with that?
> I have my attack helicopter proficiency badges.


Im pretty good at both. Add me. Origin nick: *Swolern*


----------



## OverClocker55

Will Origin let us preload the new maps?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will Origin let us preload the new maps?


They will. But if Im not mistaken its only 24hrs prior to release.
Cant wait!!!!!!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Will Origin let us preload the new maps?
> 
> 
> 
> They will. But if Im not mistaken its only 24hrs prior to release.
> Cant wait!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Well everyone has fun. I don't get home till the 13th so I won't be able to game until 14th because I'll have to download maps and I get into the airport like at 2 AM so I'll be so tired







I WANT BF3

Edit: Please guys post screenshots and gameplay!

Edit V2: What is dis?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well everyone has fun. I don't get home till the 13th so I won't be able to game until 14th because I'll have to download maps and I get into the airport like at 2 AM so I'll be so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT BF3
> Edit: Please guys post screenshots and gameplay!
> Edit V2: What is dis?


You're probably redownloading either AK or CQ, Aftermath's pre-load is not live yet.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well everyone has fun. I don't get home till the 13th so I won't be able to game until 14th because I'll have to download maps and I get into the airport like at 2 AM so I'll be so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WANT BF3
> Edit: Please guys post screenshots and gameplay!
> Edit V2: What is dis?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're probably redownloading either AK or CQ, Aftermath's pre-load is not live yet.
Click to expand...

It was installing.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Who has faith that the maps will be better then the prior map packs?


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Who has faith that the maps will be better then the prior map packs?


I do. And I hope they are. Armored kill maps were kind of annoying. Gunship was way OP.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I have yet to like one of the map packs. I still play vanilla only. It's been a few months since i played the other two map packs.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I do. And I hope they are. Armored kill maps were kind of annoying. Gunship was way OP.


AK maps are just OK, that's the problem, Alborz Mountains is an abomination though. Armored Shield and Bandar Desert are the only ones worth playing.

Aftermath looks sick though.


----------



## digitally

can't wait unlock the crossbow dogtag


----------



## Frankrizzo

if i know dice then then this pack will be just like the rest. They bail on the game after they put out a decent product and move on to the next. Don't expect those bugs to be fixed either.


----------



## OverClocker55

Watch out guys crossbow quick scope noobs or campers that go crossbow only. WHY EA DID YOU MAKE BF3 LIKE COD


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I do. And I hope they are. Armored kill maps were kind of annoying. Gunship was way OP.
> 
> 
> 
> AK maps are just OK, that's the problem, Alborz Mountains is an abomination though. Armored Shield and Bandar Desert are the only ones worth playing.
> 
> Aftermath looks sick though.
Click to expand...

I like the night map (forgetting the name currently), but I agree that Alborz Mtn is atrocious.

And since when was the Gunship OP (not directed at the quoted)? That thing is easy to drop and I've yet to have a match where that just worked everyone.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Scavenger mode sounds like a blast .








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> to all those who want some players to play with, click the link!
> CLICK


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> TS 3 @ 83.175.79.11:9987 Password : xxx Password for OCN Memberchannel ocn
> JOIN THE NEW BF3 Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/
> Mumble Voice Server @ 83.175.79.11 Port 64738 Password : ocn


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Scavenger mode sounds like a blast .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> to all those who want some players to play with, click the link!
> CLICK
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> TS 3 @ 83.175.79.11:9987 Password : xxx Password for OCN Memberchannel ocn
> JOIN THE NEW BF3 Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/
> Mumble Voice Server @ 83.175.79.11 Port 64738 Password : ocn
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Nice video! I subbed you.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I like the night map (forgetting the name currently), but I agree that Alborz Mtn is atrocious.
> And since when was the Gunship OP (not directed at the quoted)? That thing is easy to drop and I've yet to have a match where that just worked everyone.
> Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


Part true: The Gunship in conquest matches are relatively easy to take down, but it's the rush rounds where the Gunship is so BS. Directing the gunship in around the mcoms and there goes the match I've seen it in almost every rush AK match i've played. Reason why I just don't join AK rush games anymore.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> AK maps are just OK, that's the problem, Alborz Mountains is an abomination though. Armored Shield and Bandar Desert are the only ones worth playing.
> Aftermath looks sick though.


Honestly, I've felt the same way for a while. The maps are _HUGE_...but they just kinda leave something to be desired. Makes for a good mix though--lots of variety.

Those AM maps do look really cool though. Man I can't wait.


----------



## crashdummy35

This guy is streaming Aftermath... Tiwtch, Aftermath.

If you miss it you can click on the highlight videos below his player.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Downloaded it a few days ago .
> No problems so far .
> BTW TS3 Server is running again !
> Had to remanage/reinstall it completely ,but now i got it working !
> TS 3 @ 83.175.79.11:9987 Password : xxx Password for OCN Memberchannel ocn
> JOIN THE NEW BF3 Platoon http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/
> Mumble Voice Server @ 83.175.79.11 Port 64738 Password : ocn


I just tried the mumble server listed above but couldn't connect for some reason, is it up?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just tried the mumble server listed above but couldn't connect for some reason, is it up?


Looks like the mumble server is down but the TS3 server is up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice video! I subbed you.


Glad you liked, thanks for subscribing! Trying to put something out halfway regularly.


----------



## xxkedzxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxkedzxx*
> 
> I like the night map (forgetting the name currently), but I agree that Alborz Mtn is atrocious.
> And since when was the Gunship OP (not directed at the quoted)? That thing is easy to drop and I've yet to have a match where that just worked everyone.
> Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9
> 
> 
> 
> Part true: The Gunship in conquest matches are relatively easy to take down, but it's the rush rounds where the Gunship is so BS. Directing the gunship in around the mcoms and there goes the match I've seen it in almost every rush AK match i've played. Reason why I just don't join AK rush games anymore.
Click to expand...

Good point

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## Ali Man

It's real pathetic how people claim that I'm hacking, bla bla, but not just accept the fact that I'm a freakin good player:

Devilz Mafia:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49808434/1/810286134/


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's real pathetic how people claim that I'm hacking, bla bla, but not just accept the fact that I'm a freakin good player:
> Devilz Mafia:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49808434/1/810286134/


When I clicked your name nothing came up. Did you get banned?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It's real pathetic how people claim that I'm hacking, bla bla, but not just accept the fact that I'm a freakin good player:
> Devilz Mafia:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49808434/1/810286134/
> 
> 
> 
> When I clicked your name nothing came up. Did you get banned?
Click to expand...

This ^


----------



## gezer

I have both the PC and PS3 version, love the latest patch for the PS3 version so far, wish I could switch my pc premium to ps3 premium to get Aftermath now!


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> When I clicked your name nothing came up. Did you get banned?


Same here^

So anyone wanna discuss this part of the 1.07 patch:

Tweaked hard to get medals
Looking at the persistence system, we could see that a number of the hard to get medals were actually too hard to achieve (in our opinion based on our intended design). While we never meant for all medals to have an equal distribution, the hardest ones were still intended to be more achievable than they have proven to be so far. Therefore, we have slightly decreased the prerequisites to achieve a number of the hardest to get medals in the game. One positive side effect (if you like playing Recon) is that we will likely see a slight bump in the Recon kit's average Score Per Minute overall.

What medals are hard to get? Only ones I can think of are stationary weapon kills and perhaps melee kill medals.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> One positive side effect (if you like playing Recon) is that we will likely see a slight bump in the Recon kit's average Score Per Minute overall.


By that I'm assuming it has to do with medals exclusive to Recon

Surveillance Medal- *very likely*
Recon Service Medal - *likely*
Laser Designation Medal
Radio Beacon Medal
Sniper Rifle Medal


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> By that I'm assuming it has to do with medals exclusive to Recon
> Surveillance Medal- *very likely*
> Recon Service Medal - *likely*
> Laser Designation Medal
> Radio Beacon Medal
> Sniper Rifle Medal


Surveillance medal, laser designation medal and recon service medals are brutal. I'm almost done 1 recon service medal and have not received any of first 2.


----------



## meloj17

Have you guys seen this. Can anyone say boosting?
Man, what a dead give away. 1000 killstreak. Wow.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys seen this. Can anyone say boosting?
> Man, what a dead give away. 1000 killstreak. Wow.


leader boards are a joke.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> leader boards are a joke.


Couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> When I clicked your name nothing came up. Did you get banned?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This ^


Nope, not banned as yet. Although all of them were wanting to get me banned lol. It was ridiculous. The link I provided gives this screenshot:


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> leader boards are a joke.










What he said.

Someone disliked my OCN video already


----------



## insanityrocks

Hey Everyone,

I updated my sig (added link to Battlelog, my 'Currently Playing' list, and my 1st Rig); take a look, but be kind... 

I was also wondering if anyone frequents another Battlefield community. Which other communities are active?

Thanks!


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I updated my sig (added link to Battlelog, my 'Currently Playing' list, and my 1st Rig); take a look, but be kind...
> I was also wondering if anyone frequents another Battlefield community. Which other communities are active?
> Thanks!


Battlefieldo is pretty awesome. Check it out.

http://battlefieldo.com/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^--looks at battlelog/ looks at sig rig.....looks at battlelog/ looks at sig rig.... shakes head...... lol j/k

Not really active with any other BF3 communities besides this one. Check BF3blog and Battlefieldo every now and then but that's about it other then a couple small clan forums. I think TPU has a pretty legit gaming community going on but other then that I'm not real sure what all is out there as I just spend too much time on OCN as it is.


----------



## iPDrop

*Competitive BF3 Matches:*
















*Thanks for watching and please Like/Subscribe!!!*


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Nope, not banned as yet. Although all of them were wanting to get me banned lol. It was ridiculous. The link I provided gives this screenshot:


15 hours and 3+ KDR, hmmmm I see why you were getting accused


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> *Competitive BF3 Matches:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for watching and please Like/Subscribe!!!*


Watched the first one looked like a fun match. Will watch more when I get time. 20 videos in the last 24 hours though ?? wow. Are you playing that many matches or were you uploading a backlog of video ? liked and subbed.


----------



## iPDrop

Actually those games are all from the passed 2-3 days haha, I play a tonnn (also had boring weekend not much else goin on xD)! Thanks for watching dude!!


----------



## Swolern

Anyone hear what time Aftermath is going to release on PC? Hoping Midnight in US (CST).


----------



## Swolern

Aftermath just started to pre-download


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Aftermath just started to pre-download




AHHHH! mine to!


----------



## Herophobic

What's aftermath? Is it another expansion pack?
And let me guess, me with the battlefield 3 limited edition (the first one for pre ordering bf3) NOT gonna get it?
For BF4 I'm gonna be waiting several months after the release to buy a premium or something so I can get most of the expansions.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What's aftermath? Is it another expansion pack?
> And let me guess, me with the battlefield 3 limited edition (the first one for pre ordering bf3) NOT gonna get it?
> For BF4 I'm gonna be waiting several months after the release to buy a premium or something so I can get most of the expansions.


yes it's another 4 maps, 1 new weapon, and a couple new vehicles. you have to purchase is separately from LE or have premium


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I head this 3.8 Gb things was the patch, and if u after it has finished click on 'check for updates' it will dowload another 3 Gb thing or so.

Maybe the first one if Aftermath and the other the patch?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I head this 3.8 Gb things was the patch, and if u after it has finished click on 'check for updates' it will dowload another 3 Gb thing or so.
> Maybe the first one if Aftermath and the other the patch?


There is only one download which is 3.8GB (Or ~4GB if you have BF3 Russian Edition) and that includes the Aftermath maps and the patch files.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I head this 3.8 Gb things was the patch, and if u after it has finished click on 'check for updates' it will dowload another 3 Gb thing or so.
> Maybe the first one if Aftermath and the other the patch?


not sure, I logged on and only got the 3.8gb download, checked for updates and it said I was updated.

I tried to join a AM server but get a pop up window saying I need to have the add-on for AM so maybe this is just the release time deal, not sure


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What he said.
> Someone disliked my OCN video already


show me this guy i pwn him !









another update again ??


----------



## Evilsplashy

I can't wait to play!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ricklen

Hi,

Are the DLC's fun to play? I picked up BF3 again but I still only have the vanilla version so is it worth it buying the premium pack with all the DLC's??


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Hi,
> Are the DLC's fun to play? I picked up BF3 again but I still only have the vanilla version so is it worth it buying the premium pack with all the DLC's??


I think so, yes.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't think most people in USA area can't play til tomorrow if i am correct but gonna check it out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> New server update lets you tweak Gun Master weapon progression


NICE! Although they don't allow totally custom gun lists yet... 6 different presets is still a good change.


----------



## kcuestag

I saw some people with the Crossbow already, but I think it is mostly because it's Tuesday on many countries of Asia right now (Singapore, Hong Kong... etc).

We'll see if we can play in 5 hours here in Europe once it's midnight.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> I updated my sig (added link to Battlelog, my 'Currently Playing' list, and my 1st Rig); take a look, but be kind...
> I was also wondering if anyone frequents another Battlefield community. Which other communities are active?
> Thanks!


You got it built already ?







Sweet!

Congrats on the first rig. Been super busy down here with some family issues. Glad she's rolling!

Ah Yeah....


----------



## Krazee

to install ssd or install updates, I have choices


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You got it built already ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> Congrats on the first rig. Been super busy down here with some family issues. Glad she's rolling!
> Ah Yeah....


Errrm... not really...

I probably broke some OCN protocol, huh?

I still have pieces coming in from NewEgg and I have a few other things to get (namely monitor and OS). I just decided to start listing my components.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I still think the maps will suck since the last map packs have. But i guess ill give it a shot... I wish they would bring back some bf2 expansion maps, like ghost town.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> I still think the maps will suck since the last map packs have. But i guess ill give it a shot... I wish they would bring back some bf2 expansion maps, like ghost town.


I think they'll be good, people don't like Armored Kill much mainly because they're too big and there's not much action at all on foot, just on air.

These Aftermath maps look more like Strike at Karkand map which is by far my favorite map on Battlefield ever, I am sure they'll be good.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Errrm... not really...
> *I probably broke some OCN protocol, huh?*
> I still have pieces coming in from NewEgg and I have a few other things to get (namely monitor and OS). I just decided to start listing my components.


Not at all.







You're on top of it and that's a good thing.









We got you....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I think they'll be good, people don't like Armored Kill much mainly because they're too big and there's not much action at all on foot, just on air.
> These Aftermath maps look more like Strike at Karkand map which is by far my favorite map on Battlefield ever, I am sure they'll be good.


Agreed, Aftermath looks great IMO. Some people will like it, others won't. I like all the DLCs, just depends what I feel like, vehicle combat or hand-to-hand gun combat. It's going to be interesting to see how the earthquakes/aftershocks in AM will affect the gameplay.


----------



## jetpuck73

Can we play Aftermath at midnight (EST) tonight?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Can we play Aftermath at midnight (EST) tonight?


If I remember correctly the last DLC wasn't available until early in the morning for me. 4 or 5am CST. Also aftermath started to pre-download at 4am CST for me and it's usually 24hrs before game release.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> not sure, I logged on and only got the 3.8gb download, checked for updates and it said I was updated.
> I tried to join a AM server but get a pop up window saying I need to have the add-on for AM so maybe this is just the release time deal, not sure


I think I was wrong, my mistake.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> If I remember correctly the last DLC wasn't available until early in the morning for me. 4 or 5am CST. Also aftermath started to pre-download at 4am CST for me and it's usually 24hrs before game release.


Thanks


----------



## Sebi

I have to say that after the 3.8gb update I played a few rounds of Canals TDM (trolling as a reckon with a silenced P90).
In a few rounds I got SEVERAL TIMES the PDW- , surveillance-, TDM-, and handgun medall.... *THERE IS A GLITCH*.
I tried as a assault and I got none of the medals in that round, in the next round with the old setup I got the surveillance medal THREE TIMES...







there's no way to do that ! The server was the _G.A.F.A. Server TDM No Rules 24/7
_ from Germany with 200 tickets








I was to greedy and didn't save those battle-reports, but in bfstats and game activity they are visible







once I got the claymore medal too, but I didn't used them... *** ???

PS: I saw several times the crossbow in action, there were players already equipped with that.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Hmm today I got 313000 points in one game. Strange :S

Proof: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49920563/1/352116954/

Check the amount of medal. I know they lowered the requirements to get those medals, but did they now just add up to my score? LOL


----------



## Frankrizzo

someone please help me with bf3 has stopped working error. It works for an hour then it crashes. I tried some fixes but still didn't work. ever since i got my new card it has crashed


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> not sure, I logged on and only got the 3.8gb download, checked for updates and it said I was updated.
> I tried to join a AM server but get a pop up window saying I need to have the add-on for AM so maybe this is just the release time deal, not sure


Just don't check for updates mate, Origin's synchronization system is not the best out there, just stick to automatic updating and call it a day, some people misunderstood the previous update procedure and had to download both CQ and AK again when the updates were ~300KBs each.

The 3.8GB download includes Aftermath, book it.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> someone please help me with bf3 has stopped working error. It works for an hour then it crashes. I tried some fixes but still didn't work. ever since i got my new card it has crashed


NVIDIA's trying a fix for it internally, should be included in the next driver set.


----------



## Derko1

Quick question! Is it possible to force AA outside of the game? I'm just wondering, cause I saw someone else say it was possible, but I remember it isn't.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Hmm today I got 313000 points in one game. Strange :S
> Proof: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49920563/1/352116954/
> Check the amount of medal. I know they lowered the requirements to get those medals, but did they now just add up to my score? LOL


From what I heard bf did lower the requirements for medals


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question! Is it possible to force AA outside of the game? I'm just wondering, cause I saw someone else say it was possible, but I remember it isn't.


Yup, but only 3rd party FXAA injectors.

You can't force sparse grid super sampling AA in BF3 or anything along those lines IIRC.


----------



## Derko1

So it does or it doesn't work? Like can I force 8xMSAA instead of the limited to 4 in game? I tried SSAA and it did not make a difference.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> So it does or it doesn't work? Like can I force 8xMSAA instead of the limited to 4 in game? I tried SSAA and it did not make a difference.


Doesn't work.

Only FXAA injectors.

BTW 8x MSAA would have an insane performance hit for little IQ gain.


----------



## ipv89

is anyone downloading the 3.8 GB update cant find much information on what its for.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> is anyone downloading the 3.8 GB update cant find much information on what its for.


Aftermath + Patch.


----------



## iPDrop

This was in a Competitive Clan War Match lol


----------



## BulletSponge

PDW is definitely bugged with the patch. I just got 5 PDW medals in one round of Canals TDM. I got a PDW medal for every PDW ribbon I received. I tried it in some Scrapmetal conquest domination but it did not work there. I'm level 74 now and looking to hit 100 before they patch it again.









Edit-NM, only worked for 5 rounds and 17 pdw medals


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So the exact release time for Aftermath is 9am GTM, which is 3am ET.


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Hmm today I got 313000 points in one game. Strange :S
> Proof: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/49920563/1/352116954/
> Check the amount of medal. I know they lowered the requirements to get those medals, but did they now just add up to my score? LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> PDW is definitely bugged with the patch. I just got 5 PDW medals in one round of Canals TDM. I got a PDW medal for every PDW ribbon I received. I tried it in some Scrapmetal conquest domination but it did not work there. I'm level 74 now and looking to hit 100 before they patch it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit-NM, only worked for 5 rounds and 17 pdw medals


Yeah, it happened to me too, I made an insane amount of points. HAHAHA
The medals that are bugged are: PDW, surveillance, TDM, claymore, handgun and sniper rifle


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Yeah, it happened to me too, I made an insane amount of points. HAHAHA
> The medals that are bugged are: PDW, surveillance, TDM, claymore, handgun and sniper rifle


That is truely sad, do they not test stuff out?


----------



## Ankur

I got the patch and Aftermath map update, but when I click join server on the AM map it says I need to get the map pack lol, I am a premium member and downloaded the 3.8 GB last night still.
One thing I see is that the AM maps are empty, no player in it.


----------



## rubicsphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Yeah, it happened to me too, I made an insane amount of points. HAHAHA
> The medals that are bugged are: PDW, surveillance, TDM, claymore, handgun and sniper rifle


O yea! Gonna grab me some levels before they fix this!! XD


----------



## iPDrop

xbow headshot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efnzThNAPzU[


----------



## Swolern

A few maps of Aftermath already populating here in the US. Cant get into them though, just stays loading


----------



## frankth3frizz

Blue balls.


----------



## iARDAs

Just saw a server with 3 people

Wanted to join but the game said that I needed to download the expansion

Yesterday it already did though.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricklen*
> 
> Hi,
> Are the DLC's fun to play? I picked up BF3 again but I still only have the vanilla version so is it worth it buying the premium pack with all the DLC's??


What is a vanilla version, is that the real name or a mockery of something?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What is a vanilla version, is that the real name or a mockery of something?


I think he means he bought the game without the DLCs.

I recommend the DLCs. They are a nice touch. If you are a hardcore BF3 gamer, you should buy it.

If you play BF3 rarely maybe its best to wait for a deal on the DLCs.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What is a vanilla version, is that the real name or a mockery of something?


Vanilla generally refers to the original or first. For instance, Vanilla WoW is referring to the first World of Warcraft game that came out before the expansions. Vanilla BF3 would be BF3 as a standalone. No expansions/DLCs.


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> That is truely sad, do they not test stuff out?


That was my first question too, when I realized that I made more than 65k points in 10 minutes... I was







in the next round I jumped 1 level.

I think they (EA/DICE) never tested for real the new patch, the *medal bug* is huge, it's like cheating with some kind of boost.
Right now I'm thinking that I should profit from this, or not. Hmmm...


----------



## kcuestag

I'm adding Aftermath 24/7 for the next 24-48 hours in the Battlefield 3 server I've got, then we'll probably go back to all maps (Classic + B2K + Aftermath), feel free to join:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/


----------



## Shogon

I think (think) they fixed the medal issue, least now I'm not getting 8 sniper medals in a game.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> So the exact release time for Aftermath is 9am GTM, which is 3am ET.


Guess not? I thought I could try out AM this morning but NOPE


----------



## navit

Quote:


> UPDATE: Aftermath is being made available progressively for all of our PC Premium members. It should be available to all PC Premium members no later than end of day today (Dec 4). Thanks for your patience.


Well that is just bs.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navit*
> 
> Well that is just bs.


Damn









Just woke up to that.


----------



## mtbiker033

I wonder if they delay is them trying to fix that medal bug?


----------



## HighwayStar

Yeah I don't see many people on the AM maps at all. Guess I'll have to wait until later


----------



## Swolern

So no one in the US getting into Aftermath yet........... Sucks









I saw one guy on Canals Map already ruining around with a crossbow. Bastard!


----------



## HighwayStar

Yeah when I try to get into a aftermath server it says I need to download the expansion.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Woke up early, made a huge pot of coffee and got ready to do some recording.







: No Aftermath..... No Far Cry 3....







: too much coffee to go back to sleep.







. Guess I'll just lurk around OCN for a bit...


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up early, made a huge pot of coffee and got ready to do some recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : No Aftermath..... No Far Cry 3....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : too much coffee to go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I'll just lurk around OCN for a bit...


Same here, I spent all night re-installing everything so I could try it out this morning and nothing


----------



## meloj17

Yeah, funny thing is I was running updates for BF3 last night and I downloaded an update more than 3 gb. I thought it was AM, but apparantly it wasn't. I woke up today and checked for updates and now finally it shows AM as a DLC in my game details.

I'm assuming DICE released 2 updates: 1 the patch and 2nd AM.

Any thoughts?
PS; that was almost 7 gb of updates for me. F***********************k


----------



## ricklen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> What is a vanilla version, is that the real name or a mockery of something?


Haha, I'm so confusing, it means just the stock version without any dlc's.

But I think I'll wait till tommorow because there will be a price drop for the DLC pack on the Origin shop and buy it then.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thinking first was the patch+AM and second was the patch for the patch+AM


----------



## madroller

Get the new Nvidia driver. Its out now.


----------



## iARDAs

so it seems I downloaded the patch yesterrday right?

I still need to download aftermath DLC?

I hear that in download randomly. Some people have it, some don't.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I think the patch wasnt connected to Aftermath at all, people need to download it today. And yes its progressive so some people have it some still need to get it. (Like me :S )


----------



## USFORCES

I just tried to join a aftermath game and it's now downloading a new 3.9GB patch.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Does any of this surprise any of you? If you know DICE it shouldn't. I am at work so i can't play anyway. I was thinking of going home to download it at lunch time.


----------



## bambino167

battlelog just posted ( UPDATE: Aftermath is being made available progressively for all of our PC Premium members. It should be available to all PC Premium members no later than end of day today (Dec 4). Thanks for your patience.)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> battlelog just posted ( UPDATE: Aftermath is being made available progressively for all of our PC Premium members. It should be available to all PC Premium members no later than end of day today (Dec 4). Thanks for your patience.)


this has been posted for the last 3-4 hours for me but still nothing here. ;(


----------



## USFORCES

Aftermath works now


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my 680







! Time to install it and start dominating on Aftermath


----------



## kcuestag

Here's an epic Rush game I had on my server this morning.












Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Swolern

Scavenger is AWESOME!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

So i need somebody to play with !

But another Download of the Xpack4 again ???
















Possible Fix #1

First that i've done was closing origin restarted my machine.
Started origin and loaded my games new ,restarted origin again
and then i updated bf3 , then gaming details on bf3 icon (rightclick it)
Then scroll to the expansions and update everything via rightclick.
If this wont work what i ve done u have a second solution !

U have downloaded it already:

*Don't start origin or it will be erased*








Look @ the Folder where BF3 is , and locate the Update Folder if u have the Xpack4 Folder save it ! 3.89 Gb
start origin and replace the xpack4 !

Possible Fix #2

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490074040367/last/

Crazio1337: OCN Platoon Member

Downloading it right now, couldn't 5 minutes ago ... Here's how I fixed it.

In the Origin client change your language setting to anything but English US, then restart. Open the client again change it back to English US, just close the Origin client after that . Now go to battlelog, find an aftermath server and join it, you'll get the popup, now click on open in Origin. Worked for me...


----------



## iARDAs

Still nothing for me

When i go to game details under Origin, it lists 3 expansions and the premium.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Try my possible fixes above !


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Try my possible fixes above !


Tried but nothing.

I don't have the Xpack4 folder as well


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Scavenger is AWESOME!


I'm Jelly.


----------



## kcuestag

Added the Aftermath maps to my Battlefield 3 server, feel free to join us!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/


----------



## Derko1

OMG CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY!!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

I've only played a couple of the maps but they are AWESOME! I'm loving Azadi Palace, it is HUGE!!


----------



## meloj17

For some reason, I unlocked the Xbow with 3 scavenger wins, but can't use it during normal vanilla matches or karkand? *** is going on DICE.

Edit: NVM apparently xbows are underslung weapons. OKKKKKKAAAYYYYY DICE


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I've only played a couple of the maps but they are AWESOME! I'm loving Azadi Palace, it is HUGE!!


Yep they are pretty cool!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

First round of AM


----------



## Frankrizzo

So these maps have do not have any Armour or Vehicles?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> First round of AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice gameplay!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> First round of AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man you had a nice run there before you died the first time. Impressive.







You revived almost the whole team, lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

So there are no jeeps,tanks or planes? Not even helicopters?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So there are no jeeps,tanks or planes? Not even helicopters?


There are scout helis, tanks, new modded Hum V, & modded civilian van . No planes or original jeep. Depends on what map and game type you are on. Loving the DLC so far


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So there are no jeeps,tanks or planes? Not even helicopters?
> 
> 
> 
> There are scout helis, tanks, new modded Hum V, & modded civilian van . No planes or original jeep. Depends on what map and game type you are on. Loving the DLC so far
Click to expand...

Thanks Can't Wait To Play


----------



## iPDrop

4v4 Squad Rush Clan Scrim:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USicFAGTvN4


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> First round of AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvDNHbn1f3A


that's a good looking map! thanks for the video.


----------



## Cotton

Anybody find these red shoes yet? I thought it was kinda funny


----------



## mtbiker033

I have tried all 4 maps now and they are great!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Whyyyyy is there another download? The patch was ~3gb alone yesterday? and today a ~4gb download for the DLC?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Whyyyyy is there another download? The patch was ~3gb alone yesterday? and today a ~4gb download for the DLC?


i no rite?

my Bf3 folder is 27.8Gb


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Whyyyyy is there another download? The patch was ~3gb alone yesterday? and today a ~4gb download for the DLC?


Just came to check on this....

Another 3.89 GBs..? WTH?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Nice gameplay!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man you had a nice run there before you died the first time. Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You revived almost the whole team, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> that's a good looking map! thanks for the video.


Thanks for watching, and for the compliments ! Those revives are points


----------



## calavera

Whats weird is that BF3 and Aftermath downloaded ~3.8GB's EACH when origin updated.


----------



## SectorNine50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Anybody find these red shoes yet? I thought it was kinda funny


Mirror's Edge reference?


----------



## crashdummy35

Whoah.... That Azadi Palace map is amazing. Tons of little pathways and spaces. Got killed by an XBow too. That was kinda lame.

Got time for maybe 1 more tonight then I got some stuff to do but, AM looks promising.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SectorNine50*
> 
> Mirror's Edge reference?


lol that's exactly what I was about to post.


----------



## Porter_

of course it's a mirror's edge reference


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow. They did really good on the maps it seems. Only gonna play Epicenter and Azadi Palace tonight but, they seem really well laid out---64 players, the maps don't seem too cramped or overly large. The ghetto vehicles are a nice/funny touch. I like it.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY!!!!


HOLY CRAP YOUR DOWNSPEED IS CRAY!!!


----------



## Big-Pete

also for those of you who havent got the Expansions, ORIGIN IS DOING EM HALF PRICE TODAY ONLY!!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow







20mb/s download speed. What is your base internet speed?
Mine is 28mb/s and I download from Origin at only 3mb/s. And I thought mine was fast, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Wow. They did really good on the maps it seems. Only gonna play Epicenter and Azadi Palace tonight but, they seem really well laid out---64 players, the maps don't seem too cramped or overly large. The ghetto vehicles are a nice/funny touch. I like it.


Agreed Dice did a great job on these maps. Ive been having a blast. I have had many "Oh s*** " moments!


----------



## Krazee

Download took forever today, extremely slow


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So disappointed. I tried to play today and asked me to download 3.9GB file. I said OK. All good i click on the game and No Updates found so i tried to play the new maps and they would not load. Tried to repair game and nothing. I restart my PC and now it tell me to download the 3.9GB update again. Whats going on.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So disappointed. I tried to play today and asked me to download 3.9GB file. I said OK. All good i click on the game and No Updates found so i tried to play the new maps and they would not load. Tried to repair game and nothing. I restart my PC and now it tell me to download the 3.9GB update again. Whats going on.


there was a patch released a few days ago ~ 3.8gb then today the Aftermath expansion became available and that is 3.8gb


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> there was a patch released a few days ago ~ 3.8gb then today the Aftermath expansion became available and that is 3.8gb


Really? Thats with these huge updates. Game is almost 30GB now.


----------



## Krazee

I like scavanger


----------



## Phoriver

I'm super impressed with aftermath so far. Just got out of a bunch of rounds of scavenger, really fast paced! I don't care if it's close to COD, it's fun!


----------



## Stash9876

So we have to download the 3.8 GB twice?!


----------



## carmas

I just had a couple of matches on the new maps and I really enjoyed them. The scavenger modality is quite fun.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> I just had a couple of matches on the new maps and I really enjoyed them. The scavenger modality is quite fun.


Those damn guns are hard to see. Got to keep one eye on ground, for the guns, and one ahead for the opponents. Adds an exciting twist to the combat.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Well, it's been a busy day. Put in a decent amount of hours, and a few hours of prep the night before to do as much coverage on launch day as I possibly could. Result; I managed to knock out 3 weapon reviews in one day all up to date for the Aftermath Patch/DLC. I plan on getting more content out all this week as well, and not just Weapon Reviews, but Modes and Map coverage.

Maketh way for the reviews!












My channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/1kurgan1


----------



## hotwheels1997

Hello guys







What's your experience with Aftermath so far? Performance wise too?
Here is a first impressions video from me


----------



## hotwheels1997

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Well, it's been a busy day. Put in a decent amount of hours, and a few hours of prep the night before to do as much coverage on launch day as I possibly could. Result; I managed to knock out 3 weapon reviews in one day all up to date for the Aftermath Patch/DLC. I plan on getting more content out all this week as well, and not just Weapon Reviews, but Modes and Map coverage.
> Maketh way for the reviews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/1kurgan1


Nice gameplay/reviews you got there.Are you playing on ultra?


----------



## ricklen

Unfortunately the Battlefield Premium pack doesn't have 50% off







, still not sure wether I'm going to buy it or not.

Nice video's btw.


----------



## CH4PZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> OMG CAN'T WAIT TO PLAY!!!!


20mb/s holy @$%#, man australia sux , i thought my 2.5-3mb/s was blazing


----------



## USFORCES

New maps are sweet but the crossbow is nothing to write home about, even the scoped xbow unless your 100ft from the enemy don't bother because the arrow drops like a real one, lol
Has anyone figured out the scan bolt, I can't get it to load up. I'm still working on unlocking the explosive arrow I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Frankrizzo

not a fan of scavenger especially if you join late which I did in the only round I played in. Maps are okay haven't played them all yet. played on this server were they boot for swear words. What a bad server that was. The charterers swear in the game but you can't in chat? Lame server.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> not a fan of scavenger especially if you join late which I did in the only round I played in. Maps are okay haven't played them all yet. played on this server were they boot for swear words. What a bad server that was. The charterers swear in the game but you can't in chat? Lame server.


I've lost count how many times I've been booted for cussing in the chat.









Can't be helped sometimes though. Especially when you get those guys that just give up when the team is losing and start crashing tanks into the jets (their own teams) as they take off or run over teammates with jeeps in the spawn....

Don't let it bother you.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I've lost count how many times I've been booted for cussing in the chat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be helped sometimes though. Especially when you get those guys that just give up when the team is losing and start crashing tanks into the jets (their own teams) as they take off or run over teammates with jeeps in the spawn....
> Don't let it bother you.


The game has certainly gone care bear. Gone are the days of BF2 where you could join servers like Robert Reed's House of Aids Road to Jalolololobad and say or do anything you want and no one cared. Good times.... sigh those were the days...

Anyway new maps seem pretty good! Played for an hour last night on a full 64 player server and got a taste for a few of the maps. They're finally the right size for mostly infantry battles...unlike Close Quarters.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotwheels1997*
> 
> Nice gameplay/reviews you got there.Are you playing on ultra?


Yeah, I play absolutely maxed out with HBAO on and all. I don't believe in dropping settings for maybe a slightly advantage, I likes my eye candy too. So didn't start recording till I was sure I had a rig that could record while playing maxed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> The game has certainly gone care bear. Gone are the days of BF2 where you could join servers like Robert Reed's House of Aids Road to Jalolololobad and say or do anything you want and no one cared. Good times.... sigh those were the days...
> Anyway new maps seem pretty good! Played for an hour last night on a full 64 player server and got a taste for a few of the maps. They're finally the right size for mostly infantry battles...unlike Close Quarters.


My favorite is when you get yelled at/kicked for swearing in chat. Then you hear a soldier yell, I mean they actual;ly say this, about getting f'd some where where the sun doesn't shine. I mean sometimes you'll have these other soldiers scream this right in your ear hole. And many other swear words, but typing one... thats the end of the world!

And yep, new maps seem amazing. I haven't tried 64 yet, thats got to be hectic. I played all 32 maps last night, though I think 40 might be the perfect size.


----------



## Herophobic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> First round of AM


like the others said, marvelous job until the first death








by the way, at around 6:07 with frame-stepping one can notice you are at 0% health


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Herophobic*
> 
> like the others said, marvelous job until the first death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, at around 6:07 with frame-stepping one can notice you are at 0% health


Thanks, didn't know the map and was playing a little more cautious then I usually do and it was paying off.

It wouldn't have been the first time I came out of a gunfight with 0% health and sometimes it goes the other way. I only saw it drop to 1% but at that point 1 or 0 don't matter. Good thing I was standing on a medpack.


----------



## glycerin256

I'm loving the new maps!! TDM and SQD DM are gonna be awesome!


----------



## frankth3frizz

New maps feel like a brand new game!! Amazing what these guys did. So worth the releasr day mess up.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## usmcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> Yeah, I play absolutely maxed out with HBAO on and all. I don't believe in dropping settings for maybe a slightly advantage, I likes my eye candy too. So didn't start recording till I was sure I had a rig that could record while playing maxed.
> My favorite is when you get yelled at/kicked for swearing in chat. Then you hear a soldier yell, I mean they actual;ly say this, about getting f'd some where where the sun doesn't shine. I mean sometimes you'll have these other soldiers scream this right in your ear hole. And many other swear words, but typing one... thats the end of the world!
> And yep, new maps seem amazing. I haven't tried 64 yet, thats got to be hectic. I played all 32 maps last night, though I think 40 might be the perfect size.


Great videos, I will have to go watch more of them. Useful for keeping me updated with all the patches/updates so I can keep up


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I like Talah Market a lot, that is how Close Quarters should have been!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mb/s download speed. What is your base internet speed?
> Mine is 28mb/s and I download from Origin at only 3mb/s. And I thought mine was fast, lol.
> Agreed Dice did a great job on these maps. Ive been having a blast. I have had many "Oh s*** " moments!


your internet speed is 28mbit/s, not mb/s







if you divide it by 8, you get your download speed, thats 3,5 mb/s

i have no idea how could have dice done this but....aftermath maps are just insane


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usmcz*
> 
> Great videos, I will have to go watch more of them. Useful for keeping me updated with all the patches/updates so I can keep up


Glad you like the videos and thats they help, it's what I put them out there for.


----------



## iPDrop

Hi. My name is Drop. I have played Battlefield 3 since the literal minute it was released, I have been in the global leaderboards @ #4 in total score, and #16 for most time played. Currently I am playing it competitively just for fun, I do clan wars everynight. I also upload a TON of videos, multiple videos every night, mostly of scrims, and some pub gameplay videos/commentarys, also some short funny clips. If you guys don't mind just checking out one of my videos then deciding for yourself whether you like it or not, if you do infact like it, a sub or comment of even 1 single like on one of my videos would be greatly appreciated.

Newest video is a commentary about the new DLC Aftermath:




Here are just a couple of my hundreds of videos:


Spoiler: Some of my best videos.



Competitive Clan Wars:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMh0iyB-b90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hf2TQAhbg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USicFAGTvN4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YhPAT0-bJk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyPAvX71Nt8

Funny clips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk59oIyIhjc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt102ElMl_8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxwfRr9ye2w

Pubbing w/ music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKz_eCdad5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0g0iId69o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y-OywJa-4U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zXxBdLN5aI

Other games:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwXA75-jPKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxLPC8-w3BI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX_uOGj2q9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umQ49zXX7EI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GBW2-_hFdA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uhCrGwlabk

Commentaries & Gameplay:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEC-l9YLoj4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfs024W0o8c


----------



## GAWEBDEVDOTCOM

Yes! AFTERMATH is pretty sweet (PC Edition) For those Premium members who now have the DLC be sure to join us on our 64 Slot Battlefield 3 AFTERMATH Server.

Also we have some great Battlefield 3 Discussions going on in our Battlefield 3 Forums.


----------



## jetpuck73

Aftermath map's are SWEET!!!! It's like a whole new game.


----------



## redalert

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2832654788900049823/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Aftermath definitely delivers. If you are picking and choosing DLC, I would say this and B2K are the best, must have's.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Any deals on the premium only service right now? I checked GMG and nadda. I'm only willing to pay 30 bucks for it though as seeing as there is only 2 more DLC's left and I have the rest already.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I not not too hard core when it comes to BF3 but i dont see anything special with these map. Likes AK way more. Maybe because its now more like COD?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

-dp


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I not not too hard core when it comes to BF3 but i dont see anything special with these map. Likes AK way more. Maybe because its now more like COD?


I like these maps because vehicles are useful, as is infantry. AK maps don't really offer and neither do most of the Vanilla maps in my opinion. I thought Bad Company 2 had far superior map design to BF3. I think these are the best designed maps in the game yet.

Also got a new video up today. If anyone hasn't played Scavenger yet, or maybe hasn't looked into the finer details, here's an overview of the mode.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Any deals on the premium only service right now? I checked GMG and nadda. I'm only willing to pay 30 bucks for it though as seeing as there is only 2 more DLC's left and I have the rest already.


Checked amazon and the Egg, still way out there.

Maybe just wait a week or so and it should go on sale again.


----------



## Big-Pete

completely neglecting BF3 cos FC3 is amazing.


----------



## HighwayStar

Nothing I tried would work







... So I had to uninstall and redownload the game. Stared this morning about 9 at 47 % now


----------



## mtbiker033

I think AM maps are some of the best maps yet, right up there with B2K. The lighting, colors, and the earthquake destroyed areas make it feel like a real battlefield.


----------



## kcuestag

I have added Back to Karkand and Aftermath to the map rotation list together with some classic maps like Seine Crossing, Caspian Border and Grand Bazaar. Enjoy!











http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

hi kcuestag !

I like spanish servers ,there great !

Do you maybe know some players from Gran Canaria ?

VIVA ESPANOL !


----------



## insanityrocks

I nearly have everything I need to start building my new Gaming Rig!
*squee*

Sorry; I'm just really excited...

I'll be posting pictures here and on Twitter/Facebook/Instagram.

Hopefully by Christmas time I'll be enjoying Aftermath too.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> hi kcuestag !
> I like spanish servers ,there great !
> Do you maybe know some players from Gran Canaria ?
> VIVA ESPANOL !


I know a few players from there.


----------



## EastCoast

Will BF3 Premium users get a discount of some sort for BF4?

Edit:

Wow, I just realized that being a Premium member won't get you into the BF4 beta.

http://mp1st.com/2012/07/23/report-bf3-premium-members-will-not-have-access-to-battlefield-4-beta/

Will Premium member be given any incentives for BF4?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EastCoast*
> 
> Will BF3 Premium users get a discount of some sort for BF4?
> 
> Edit:
> Wow, I just realized that being a Premium member won't get you into the BF4 beta.
> http://mp1st.com/2012/07/23/report-bf3-premium-members-will-not-have-access-to-battlefield-4-beta/
> 
> Will Premium member be given any incentives for BF4?


As far as I know the only way of getting into the early BF4 beta was to pre-order Medal of Honor Warfighter, but I am sure BF3 players with Premium will get something like that too.


----------



## iARDAs

I hope one day Hardcore game mode includes realistic reloading.

I hate the fact that when you fire 2-3 rounds and replace your clip, the leftover ammo in the previous clip stacks up.

If we had realistic reloading than every bullet would count. If you have 5 bullets left in your clip, you wouldn't want to reload perhaps.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> As far as I know the only way of getting into the early BF4 beta was to pre-order Medal of Honor Warfighter, but I am sure BF3 players with Premium will get something like that too.


I did not pre-order anything and still got access for alpha of bf3 and beta as well


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I hope one day Hardcore game mode includes realistic reloading.
> 
> I hate the fact that when you fire 2-3 rounds and replace your clip, the leftover ammo in the previous clip stacks up.
> 
> If we had realistic reloading than every bullet would count. If you have 5 bullets left in your clip, you wouldn't want to reload perhaps.


I doubt that would ever come, the game is far to casual to track something like that. Plus HC servers are rare enough as it is... nobody would play them if they were even "harder" lol

Which is to bad, because I prefer HC most of the time...


----------



## beers

On the subject of realism I would indeed be thrilled if they finally fixed the damage taken when interacting with the environment.
I'll still walk over a minor pebble or something that will not be an issue IRL and simply just die.


----------



## beers

On the subject of realism I would indeed be thrilled if they finally fixed the damage taken when interacting with the environment.
I'll still walk over a minor pebble or something that will not be an issue IRL and simply just die.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

->
Totally Dubbed has finished downloading the updates and the DLC for aftermath on Xbox 360, after around 1-2hrs on a 30mbit connection
-->
Totally Dubbed starts playing aftermath
--->
After 20 minutes of playing, he realises why he hasn't played Battlefield 3 for over 2 months.
---->
Totally Dubbed quits the game, again regrets buying premium, and continues playing Borderlands 2 on his PC.


----------



## Swolern

Why does totally dubbed talk to himself in a 3rd person perspective, lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I nearly have everything I need to start building my new Gaming Rig!
> *squee*
> Sorry; I'm just really excited...
> I'll be posting pictures here and on Twitter/Facebook/Instagram.
> Hopefully by Christmas time I'll be enjoying Aftermath too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Why does totally dubbed talk to himself in a 3rd person perspective, lol.


as I felt like describing it almost like a "log".
That, or I think I'm the King.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I am getting SOOOOOOOOOOO pissed. I've played about 5 games in a row now where I my game crashes halfway through the round. ***!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I am getting SOOOOOOOOOOO pissed. I've played about 5 games in a row now where I my game crashes halfway through the round. ***!!!!!!!!!!


happened on xbox too.
I got some nice PVR2 recordings


----------



## xxkedzxx

BF3 would be much better with more destruction. Oasis maps on BFBC2 became piles of rubble.

Sent from my Droid X running ICS CM9


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I am getting SOOOOOOOOOOO pissed. I've played about 5 games in a row now where I my game crashes halfway through the round. ***!!!!!!!!!!


Try this:

Open CMD.exe as admin and type: bcdedit /set increaseuserva 3072


----------



## iPDrop

Hi. My name is Drop. I have played Battlefield 3 since the literal minute it was released, I have been in the global leaderboards @ #4 in total score, and #16 for most time played. Currently I am playing it competitively just for fun, I do clan wars everynight. I also upload a TON of videos, multiple videos every night, mostly of scrims, and some pub gameplay videos/commentarys, also some short funny clips. If you guys don't mind just checking out one of my videos then deciding for yourself whether you like it or not, if you do infact like it, a sub or comment of even 1 single like on one of my videos would be greatly appreciated. Here are just a couple of my hundreds of videos:

Newest video is a commentary about the new DLC Aftermath:







Spoiler: More videos! :D



Competitive Clan Wars:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMh0iyB-b90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hf2TQAhbg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USicFAGTvN4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YhPAT0-bJk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyPAvX71Nt8

Funny clips:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk59oIyIhjc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt102ElMl_8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxwfRr9ye2w

Pubbing w/ music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKz_eCdad5M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0g0iId69o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y-OywJa-4U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zXxBdLN5aI

Other games:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwXA75-jPKA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxLPC8-w3BI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX_uOGj2q9k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umQ49zXX7EI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GBW2-_hFdA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uhCrGwlabk

Commentaries & Gameplay:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEC-l9YLoj4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfs024W0o8c


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hi. My name is Drop. I have played Battlefield 3 since the literal minute it was released, I have been in the global leaderboards @ #4 in total score, and #16 for most time played. Currently I am playing it competitively just for fun, I do clan wars everynight. I also upload a TON of videos, multiple videos every night, mostly of scrims, and some pub gameplay videos/commentarys, also some short funny clips. If you guys don't mind just checking out one of my videos then deciding for yourself whether you like it or not, if you do infact like it, a sub or comment of even 1 single like on one of my videos would be greatly appreciated. Here are just a couple of my hundreds of videos:
> Newest video is a commentary about the new DLC Aftermath:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More videos! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Competitive Clan Wars:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMh0iyB-b90
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9hf2TQAhbg
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USicFAGTvN4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YhPAT0-bJk
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyPAvX71Nt8
> Funny clips:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk59oIyIhjc
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt102ElMl_8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CxwfRr9ye2w
> Pubbing w/ music
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKz_eCdad5M
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_X0g0iId69o
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6y-OywJa-4U
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zXxBdLN5aI
> Other games:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwXA75-jPKA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxLPC8-w3BI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GX_uOGj2q9k
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umQ49zXX7EI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GBW2-_hFdA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uhCrGwlabk
> Commentaries & Gameplay:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEC-l9YLoj4
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfs024W0o8c


Liked/subbed. Just keep at it. It takes some time.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________

Also:

*CALLING ALL OCN BF3'ers*

You guys gonna be up for some games tonight/this evening..? We had a pretty decent showing on the server last week. Maybe we can get a game or two going this weekend again. Also, I'd love to roll out and pick a fight on one of the pub servers if y'all are up for it. Maybe we can rumble with ADK or B-Team or some other clan and take it to them.


----------



## iPDrop

^Thanks!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Battlefield 3 - Markaz Monolith - Aftermath Gameplay, by me:


----------



## Krazee

I'm on everyday for an hour or more but can't see anyone else


----------



## di inferi

Why is Origin/battlelog telling me I need to choose a username, then says MY username is already taken?


----------



## raptorxrx

This is what Close Quarters should have been.


----------



## iARDAs

This latest DLC is probably one of the best DLCs I purchased for a game.

I am loving it

Also few rants

1-) I believe sometimes people confuse RUSH and TDM. I hate it when my own teammates or the enemy goes to the attacker base for easy kills instead of defending the objectives. I hate it even when I am the attacker. The defenders are so busy spawn killing that there is no one in their base to defend the objectives.

2-) Scavenger in hardcore mode might get ruined in the future. I was running for picking up a gun only being knifed and shot at several times by other teammates who wants to pick up that gun. Childish at best.

3-) Snipers are a very very important part of this game but only when an opportunity rises. I hate it when my own teammates snipe instead of using more helpful attributes such as giving out ammunition, or reviving people. At the last minutes of a battle, I think people need to realize that reviving a single player can make a huge difference between winning and fighting

4-) So many people literally rants just because I kill them few times in a match. I think some people take dying very seriously. Cursing + calling me a hacker is amazing

5-) Last but not least, some mods/admins need to realize that they are not GODs. I was criticizing the way my teammates were playing and telling them what to do to be more helpful by using regular words but being threatened to be kicked via an admin. This was in the PARA server. I think people should realize that the text communication there is for teammates to communicate.

Edit

6-) Forgot this one. I find it funny that people use SMAW type of rocket launchers on infantary. I believe these kind of people are the UNREAL TOURNAMENT generation. Kill me 100 times with a grenade launcher, but I get angry dying with a Rocket launcher. Rocket launchers are meant for destroying buildings or tanks. Not meant to be used on infantary. If someone wants to take out a group of enemies than the grenade launcher will be their friend. Not the rocket launcher.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> This latest DLC is probably one of the best DLCs I purchased for a game.
> 
> I am loving it
> 
> Also few rants
> 
> 1-) I believe sometimes people confuse RUSH and TDM. I hate it when my own teammates or the enemy goes to the attacker base for easy kills instead of defending the objectives. I hate it even when I am the attacker. The defenders are so busy spawn killing that there is no one in their base to defend the objectives.
> 
> 2-) Scavenger in hardcore mode might get ruined in the future. I was running for picking up a gun only being knifed and shot at several times by other teammates who wants to pick up that gun. Childish at best.
> 
> 3-) Snipers are a very very important part of this game but only when an opportunity rises. I hate it when my own teammates snipe instead of using more helpful attributes such as giving out ammunition, or reviving people. At the last minutes of a battle, I think people need to realize that reviving a single player can make a huge difference between winning and fighting
> 
> 4-) So many people literally rants just because I kill them few times in a match. I think some people take dying very seriously. Cursing + calling me a hacker is amazing
> 
> 5-) Last but not least, some mods/admins need to realize that they are not GODs. I was criticizing the way my teammates were playing and telling them what to do to be more helpful by using regular words but being threatened to be kicked via an admin. This was in the PARA server. I think people should realize that the text communication there is for teammates to communicate.
> 
> Edit
> 
> 6-) Forgot this one. I find it funny that people use SMAW type of rocket launchers on infantary. I believe these kind of people are the UNREAL TOURNAMENT generation. Kill me 100 times with a grenade launcher, but I get angry dying with a Rocket launcher. Rocket launchers are meant for destroying buildings or tanks. Not meant to be used on infantary. If someone wants to take out a group of enemies than the grenade launcher will be their friend. Not the rocket launcher.


Are the maps really 1 sided in CQ? Seems like we did got smoked as US, then when the map changed we owned as RU (for example). I guess it could have also been the players, but it was a total blowout when we got to be on RU side of Epicenter, likewise when we were US, we got shutout..

Also RPG can be useful for "sniping" infantry if you find one in a corner somewhere and he is to far for your rifle. But otherwise yea, better for anti-armor/building.

This DLC is simply awesome though, I expect many servers to include it for the life of BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

sometimes you might have the smaw/rpg in your hands anticipating a vehicle to attack and then some infantry runs into the picture and well...rpg/smaw it is!


----------



## calavera

Anyone else think the 5 multi-kill rambo achievement is ridiculous? There aren't that many opportunities to kill 4+ enemies at once. Even in bottleneck maps like metro, it doesn't happen that often. I rarely go up against a team of noobs either. I usually join the losing team 9 out of 10 times.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else think the 5 multi-kill rambo achievement is ridiculous? There aren't that many opportunities to kill 4+ enemies at once. Even in bottleneck maps like metro, it doesn't happen that often. I rarely go up against a team of noobs either. I usually join the losing team 9 out of 10 times.


Best way is to wish for one of those tanks that carry soldiers and place an AT mine.


----------



## mtbiker033

hmnm looks like someone is making some changes to the OCN server!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-24-7-Gun-Master-All-Maps-64-Player-Cap-OCN/

get some AM running!


----------



## Krazee

I can't stand stupid people, they jump into tanks and run into walls like a ******* of *******. If you can't drive the tank... dont use it!!


----------



## grunion

What is this ~4gb update about today?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

the rambo one is the easiest one really...


----------



## mtbiker033

has anyone ever had the "origin has encountered a serious problem" thing and it crashes? my buddy is having this issue now and he logs in for a few seconds, then it crashes with that error message.

he uninstalled/reinstalled origin but it's still doing it, any ideas?


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I can't stand stupid people, they jump into tanks and run into walls like a ******* of *******. If you can't drive the tank... dont use it!!


We got to learn some how









Anyway I finally got BF3 reinstalled and just got done playing a few of the maps. I must say they look amazing! Loads of fun!


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else think the 5 multi-kill rambo achievement is ridiculous? There aren't that many opportunities to kill 4+ enemies at once. Even in bottleneck maps like metro, it doesn't happen that often. I rarely go up against a team of noobs either. I usually join the losing team 9 out of 10 times.


I once got a 7 man mulit-kill in Seine Crossing with the m16a3. Was dope. Too bad I wasn't recording at the time,

Anyone use dxtory? Heard it's great, just don't know why when I record I can't import the files into Adobr Premiere. Anyone got any pointers?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I once got a 7 man mulit-kill in Seine Crossing with the m16a3. Was dope. Too bad I wasn't recording at the time,
> Anyone use dxtory? Heard it's great, just don't know why when I record I can't import the files into Adobr Premiere. Anyone got any pointers?


I've been using Dxtory quite a bit lately. It's great, as long as you have a fast enough write speed to keep up with what you are recording. With Adobe I believe it's going to be about what codec you use to record with.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I've been using Dxtory quite a bit lately. It's great, as long as you have a fast enough write speed to keep up with what you are recording. With Adobe I believe it's going to be about what codec you use to record with.


Right. I had a feeling it had to with codecs. What codecs do you use? Because when I finish recording, I try to open the video files with VLC but they don't play.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Right. I had a feeling it had to with codecs. What codecs do you use? Because when I finish recording, I try to open the video files with VLC but they don't play.


I'm using Lagarith Lossless Codec with DxTory and it works nicely. Recording full 1080p while playing and boy what a difference this codec makes. I can post a pic of the settings I used later on, currently finishing up my latest video, or reign of terror, in Ziba Tower with the M417.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> has anyone ever had the "origin has encountered a serious problem" thing and it crashes? my buddy is having this issue now and he logs in for a few seconds, then it crashes with that error message.
> he uninstalled/reinstalled origin but it's still doing it, any ideas?


Try this as crazy as it sounds: Windows Key + R > %temp% > Highlight _all_ the files > hit the DELETE key > hit SKIP for the one(s) that can't be deleted > restart Origin and BL


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Try this as crazy as it sounds: Windows Key + R > %temp% > Highlight _all_ the files > hit the DELETE key > hit SKIP for the one(s) that can't be deleted > restart Origin and BL


I just told him about this and we are going to try it, will let you know how it goes, thanks for the reply!


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Got a new video up, Sights and Sounds of Aftermath. They got some really interesting background sounds you might have never noticed until you see/hear the levels with nothing else going on.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> I once got a 7 man mulit-kill in Seine Crossing with the m16a3. Was dope. Too bad I wasn't recording at the time,
> Anyone use dxtory? Heard it's great, just don't know why when I record I can't import the files into Adobr Premiere. Anyone got any pointers?


Yeah matters on codecs like said. I loved the x264 cocdec, been my favorite, sadly Premiere can't use it, so that really sucks. So I use Lagarith as well. Lagarith though doesn't play well in VLC for me sadly, it's suppose to, but I think it might be because I record 3 different audio tracks to my files.


----------



## Shogon

That is weird how VLC doesn't like that, maybe your right about recording different audio. Just tried my video with the Lagarith codec and it played with VLC.





Finally done, think I have found some good settings to record with. Tower of Terror with the M417.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> That is weird how VLC doesn't like that, maybe your right about recording different audio. Just tried my video with the Lagarith codec and it played with VLC.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally done, think I have found some good settings to record with. Tower of Terror with the M417.


Hey Shogun,

Great vid. Awesome M417 gameplay.
Let me know if you can get me some screens of your Dxtory settings.

Stay Frosteyy


----------



## Big-Pete

DOUBLE XP RIGHT NOW! just completed far cry 3 so am back on BF3. the bow on this is much easier to use then fc3 but reload is long!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Hey Shogun,
> Great vid. Awesome M417 gameplay.
> Let me know if you can get me some screens of your Dxtory settings.
> Stay Frosteyy


Check your PM's soon mate, and thank you!







Going to try and get a vid of me blowing up tanks and LAVs with the XBOW, it's funny how at times you can run all around them and still pop shots off.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Check your PM's soon mate, and thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and get a vid of me blowing up tanks and LAVs with the XBOW, it's funny how at times you can run all around them and still pop shots off.


im really enjoying the xbow


----------



## Big-Pete

anyone notice awesome FPS in aftermath!?

im getting over 100FPS solid with ultra/2xaa/no mo-blur.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> anyone notice awesome FPS in aftermath!?
> im getting over 100FPS solid with ultra/2xaa/no mo-blur.


From the very first day I did to. Even before I tried the latest drivers from Nvidia, these maps just seemed so much smoother and fluid compared to past maps / expansions.

And I have way too much time on my hands lol...going to try reading a book instead of recording BF3.


----------



## croy

why do i still have locked assignments? i already have premium


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> why do i still have locked assignments? i already have premium


You still have to complete the assignment to earn the rewards tags/camos and such. Being cosmetic I had hoped we'd get 'em unlocked but, nope.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You still have to complete the assignment to earn the rewards tags/camos and such. Being cosmetic I had hoped we'd get 'em unlocked but, nope.


ok thanks man.


----------



## jojoenglish85

im getting around 80 but its not stable, mine keeps droping below 30 in most cases. Really frustrating.


----------



## Derko1

Quick question! Anyone have had any issues with their game installation becoming corrupted? I've had it happen twice to me today.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> This is what Close Quarters should have been.


CQ is a good DLC i really enjoy it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> CQ is a good DLC i really enjoy it.


Frag fest, run and gun, die when you spawn..yeah great DLC for call of duty.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> CQ is a good DLC i really enjoy it.


I'll explain what I mean a bit more by that post.

I love all types of FPS: PS2 for huge battles and teamwork, BF3 for medium sized battles and teamwork if I want it. COD fills the run-and-gun slot. When CQ came out, I was disappointed because it felt like a badly done COD. Hit detection became a big issue, spawns were horrible, and I just couldn't enjoy it. It didn't feel different from any other FPS.

Aftermath has large maps, but they aren't very open so most of the fighting is in close quarters, at least compared to Vanilla or Karkand maps. The type of fighting in Aftermath isn't found in any other game I play, and it still feels like a Battlefield Game. For me, it really fills a void between COD and the big Vanilla/Karkand maps.

Some do like CQ, and that's fine if you do


----------



## croy

scavenger test. me like


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm disliking scavenger. It's like a cross betweem gunmaster and TDM. The new maps seem to be between CQ and B2K, which isn't really a bad thing, but they aren't great either. Just my opinion obviously, It's funny, you can really tell people are really struggling when learning a new map. Their true "skills" tend to show.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm disliking scavenger. It's like a cross betweem gunmaster and TDM. The new maps seem to be between CQ and B2K, which isn't really a bad thing, but they aren't great either. Just my opinion obviously, It's funny, you can really tell people are really struggling when learning a new map. Their true "skills" tend to show.


only map I liked in the new AM was the ones with actual vehicles, the rest reminded me of running and gunning on COD.
I won't be buying the next BF series, that's been settled long ago, when I found out premium was another words for COD expansion/copy map.
I didn't buy BF3 to buy a COD replicate.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> I didn't buy BF3 to buy a COD replicate.


You don't know how irritated this post makes me. BF3 is _not_ a COD clone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> You don't know how irritated this post makes me. BF3 is _not_ a COD clone.


arghhh triple/quad posting made me delete my own post...! Dam you interwebz! lol

What I was trying to say however in my block of text was:
I've loved playing BF3, but it comes no where near in terms of enjoyment vs BC2 and tactical thinking like BF2142.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> I've loved playing BF3, but it comes no where near in terms of enjoyment vs BC2 and tactical thinking like BF2142.


That makes way more sense than saying it's a COD copy









I never got to play those games (got into PC gaming July of 2011), but I can definitely understand that point of view.


----------



## Big-Pete

im liking the new modes, its a shame you cant do em on other maps,

ie scavanger could easily be played on any map!

personally i think there should be a "robin hood" game mode with just knifes/xbows(no sights)

also ZOMG RELOAD TIMES ON XBOW= LONG!!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm disliking scavenger. It's like a cross betweem gunmaster and TDM. The new maps seem to be between CQ and B2K, which isn't really a bad thing, but they aren't great either. Just my opinion obviously, It's funny, you can really tell people are really struggling when learning a new map. Their true "skills" tend to show.


For a person that plays alone most of the time, or just 1 or 2 friends, Scavenger is great for balancing the team. I was getting tired of getting into Conquest games where a clan or well sought out team was camped and surrounded our spawn base and just rapping anyone that comes out. And that happens a lot. At least scavenger with its random spawns & weapons the teams are more balanced and a players SKILL is tested!

Love the AM maps! All the aftershock quakes, large cracks in the ground to pop out of and surprise an enemy, small tunnels to crawls though, great layers for high vantage points in some maps. AM feels like a new game to me. Well done Dice!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That makes way more sense than saying it's a COD copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got to play those games (got into PC gaming July of 2011), but I can definitely understand that point of view.


Yeah fair enough dude!








Sorry for not explaining!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im liking the new modes, its a shame you cant do em on other maps,
> ie scavanger could easily be played on any map!
> personally i think there should be a "robin hood" game mode with just knifes/xbows(no sights)
> also ZOMG RELOAD TIMES ON XBOW= LONG!!


reason behind that is or else it will be overpowered at close range


----------



## Tatakai All

I'm having this problem when leaving a game and joining another, every time I change servers I get a "corrupted files" pop-up and have to do a install repair. Is anyone else having this problem? It's getting really frustrating.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Why is my game freezing on the loading screen? It flashes that little square dot in the bottom right corner like I'm loading a map and then BOOM it freezes. I reinstalled BF3 and it didn't fix it. Looks like I'll have to reformat my freaking computer. It freezes 4-5 times and then it works. And when it finally works it has a chance at crashes halfway through the round.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

AWESOME!!!! Going 80-20 in some round and BOOM CRASH.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm disliking scavenger. It's like a cross betweem gunmaster and TDM. The new maps seem to be between CQ and B2K, which isn't really a bad thing, but they aren't great either. Just my opinion obviously, It's funny, you can really tell people are really struggling when learning a new map. Their true "skills" tend to show.


Sheet, you rolled 'em up yesterday... Ripped them a new one on Azidi Palace. Great games.

The issue with the smaller maps, like you saw: one team can get pinned like on Grand Bazzaar. If one team is camping, they are in trouble fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I'm having this problem when leaving a game and joining another, every time I change servers I get a "corrupted files" pop-up and have to do a install repair. Is anyone else having this problem? It's getting really frustrating.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> AWESOME!!!! Going 80-20 in some round and BOOM CRASH.


Lots of people having issues like this lately. I wonder if the new patches did something they shouldn't have..?


----------



## Amhro

your score saves even if you crash, unless server crashes


----------



## Ghost12

Origin drives me mad sometimes. Shouldn't complain though reading of others problems in this thread. Only problem I have sometimes is origin saying I am offline and wont let me change it or click online. Like now, cant get a game for this issue until it resolves


----------



## HPE1000

Just bought this game for the pc yesterday, I am running it intel hd4000 right now


----------



## USFORCES

Orgin is down for me and my nephew at the moment and he lives in another town...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im liking the new modes, its a shame you cant do em on other maps,
> 
> ie scavanger could easily be played on any map!
> 
> personally i think there should be a "robin hood" game mode with just knifes/xbows(no sights)
> 
> also ZOMG RELOAD TIMES ON XBOW= LONG!!


Scavenger would be great across all the maps. I especially like it because it gives me more time with my 1911, I've used that as a sidearm for so long I can hipfire it quite well. Handles really nicely for me too, plus I end up getting a good amount of my total kills with it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That makes way more sense than saying it's a COD copy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never got to play those games (got into PC gaming July of 2011), but I can definitely understand that point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah fair enough dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for not explaining!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> im liking the new modes, its a shame you cant do em on other maps,
> ie scavanger could easily be played on any map!
> personally i think there should be a "robin hood" game mode with just knifes/xbows(no sights)
> also ZOMG RELOAD TIMES ON XBOW= LONG!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> reason behind that is or else it will be overpowered at close range
Click to expand...

It wouldn't be any more OP than a bolt action rifle or shotgun with slugs, but its more of a novelty weapon anyway.


----------



## Derko1

Origin is stuck in offline mode for me. Anyone deal with this? I came home after being logged in and it kicked me off and it says that there's was a problem with origin. To restart it. Then I do and it's stuck in offline mode. No matter how much I click go online, does it do anything!

This is the second problem I have with origin... after having my bf3 installation corrupted twice yesterday.

Edit: Ok so battlelog is down too... Anyone able to get online at this time?

Edit2: Stupid american school system that does not teach good reading comprehension skills!!!! Just read 2 posts up... I'm not the only one.


----------



## carmas

Yeah, origin is down for me too.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Yeah, origin is down for me too.


Wanted to see and yup, same issue with me. They'll have it fixed soon I imagine.


----------



## Derko1

It's funny how the 26 games I have in the library do not work... every single one of them. I get a stopped working error with all the ones that are not grayed out. Which is only 7 of them.









The ones that launch outside of origin without launching it work fine though... werid!


----------



## Krazee

Far Cry 3 it is then since Origin pooped out


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Far Cry 3 it is then since Origin pooped out


It's back up... I just played for like over an hour.


----------



## iARDAs

Probably my best K/D ratio ever

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50583536/1/176107258/

Edit

And this was before

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50576960/1/176107258/

No camping, played as a medic. Did lots of reviving and heeling.

I just bought a Logitech G700 mouse and can that have such an impact? I wonder.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Probably my best K/D ratio ever
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50583536/1/176107258/
> 
> Edit
> 
> And this was before
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/50576960/1/176107258/
> 
> No camping, played as a medic. Did lots of reviving and heeling.
> 
> I just bought a Logitech G700 mouse and can that have such an impact? I wonder.


Nice games like that with extraordinary K are usually because of a good team/teamwork. If you just didn't die more than 2 times, that would be pretty crazy, but if you got revived several times then your team had your back. Looks like you had a few exceptional players on your side, so maybe you all stuck together and kept alive.

Just that little bit of teamwork makes a huge difference in scores and amount of fun.









A new mouse could help.. probably not a huge amount unless you had a really terrible one before.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice games like that with extraordinary K are usually because of a good team/teamwork. If you just didn't die more than 2 times, that would be pretty crazy, but if you got revived several times then your team had your back. Looks like you had a few exceptional players on your side, so maybe you all stuck together and kept alive.
> Just that little bit of teamwork makes a huge difference in scores and amount of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new mouse could help.. probably not a huge amount unless you had a really terrible one before.


Yeah I did get revived 2 or 3 times thats for sure. And I agree about the teamwork. The guys always stuck together no matter what. It is good to see teamwork even in Team Deathmatch

Also I had a gaming mouse too before, TTesport theron, it is a great mouse but the G700 I bought have micro keys.

I assigned crouch, prone, reload to those macros in the mouse and it made my gameplay faster for some reason.

I never used keyboard macro keys before but mouse macrokeys seem better than I expected.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah I did get revived 2 or 3 times thats for sure. And I agree about the teamwork. The guys always stuck together no matter what. It is good to see teamwork even in Team Deathmatch
> I never used keyboard macro keys before but mouse macrokeys seem better than I expected.


This was a point I was making a month back, and getting flamed for saying it on OCN.
Totally agree - a gaming mouse- where you can assign things - ie knife - gives you a tactical edge on the battlefield.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This was a point I was making a month back, and getting flamed for saying it on OCN.
> Totally agree - a gaming mouse- where you can assign things - ie knife - gives you a tactical edge on the battlefield.


middle click on the mouse is knife :/


----------



## BeardedJesus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This was a point I was making a month back, and getting flamed for saying it on OCN.
> Totally agree - a gaming mouse- where you can assign things - ie knife - gives you a tactical edge on the battlefield.


Mapping an action to a button that you feel more comfortable using than the default settings is classed as having a tactical advantage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Mapping an action to a button that you feel more comfortable using than the default settings is classed as having a tactical advantage?


If you are more comfortable, naturally you'll play better. Let alone having hardware characteristics that give you a little edge over your opponents.
Same with me sitting in front of a 42" TV vs my 23" monitor - I'm a completely different player when you look at my scores, because I'm more comfortable on my 23"

My opinion - let's not get into a discussion about this, as it is pointless on OCN.


----------



## Ghost12

Big can and loads of worms springs to mind at this point lol


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Game is still crashing >


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problems on Xbox


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Game is still crashing >


What's the error in the eventlog ? I read your earlier post with the symptoms, but you didn't mentioned that.
It sounds crazy, but do you have a pagefile??? If not, can you enable a static (2GB) pagefile on your WD Black? There are people, who solved their inexplicable BF3 crashes this way.

Whit the 310.70 drivers (too) people are reporting not stable overclocks (but they were stable with earlier drivers) and you have a evga SC... try stock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No problems on Xbox


Fuuuuuu







j/k


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have both on PC and console though


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> What's the error in the eventlog ? I read your earlier post with the symptoms, but you didn't mentioned that.
> It sounds crazy, but do you have a pagefile??? If not, can you enable a static (2GB) pagefile on your WD Black? There are people, who solved their inexplicable BF3 crashes this way.
> Whit the 310.70 drivers (too) people are reporting not stable overclocks (but they were stable with earlier drivers) and you have a evga SC... try stock speeds.
> Fuuuuuu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


There is no error message for battle log. The game just freezes and I CTRL Alt Delete and end the program to fix it. There is a windows error I think. I think it says BF3 has stopped working, something like that. And I'm pretty sure I did a pagefile. Is that where you type something in the cmd? If so then I already did what somebody told me to type and it didn't fix anything.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No problems on Xbox


I would rather have problems on PC then ever play this game on a console.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> There is no error message for battle log. The game just freezes and I CTRL Alt Delete and end the program to fix it. There is a windows error I think. I think it says BF3 has stopped working, something like that. And I'm pretty sure I did a pagefile. Is that where you type something in the cmd? If so then I already did what somebody told me to type and it didn't fix anything.


Are you running the latest beta drivers?
They are known to cause this problem... It use to crash every time for me after about half an hour or even sooner. I went back to the latest WHQL drivers and everything is back to normal. No more crashes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I would rather have problems on PC then ever play this game on a console.


sigh.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> Are you running the latest beta drivers?
> They are known to cause this problem... It use to crash every time for me after about half an hour or even sooner. I went back to the latest WHQL drivers and everything is back to normal. No more crashes


That might be why. I'll try and fix it tomorrow. Is 310.61 the current driver or is that the beta?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sigh.


Sigh? Sigh at what? My opinion of not liking FPS games on consoles?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> That might be why. I'll try and fix it tomorrow. Is 310.61 the current driver or is that the beta?


310.xx are betas. 306.xx is the last WHQL. Your problem does sound like an unstable hardware issue, either Nvidia drivers, or unstable OC (CPU or GPU), most likely driver related though.


----------



## Descadent

this thread is so huge but can anyone help? I cannot play mohw and bf3 any more. Every since installing last two beta drivers the game crashes on launching from battlelog and I get the dreaded display driver crashed message, proceeded with having to kill the bf3 task to regain control on the computer. I've uninstalled 310.70 and reinstalled it but no luck. Obviously I need these drivers for performance in other games, but anything frostbite related just crashes on launch.

Is this a 310.70 thing or what?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> this thread is so huge but can anyone help? I cannot play mohw and bf3 any more. Every since installing last two beta drivers the game crashes on launching from battlelog and I get the dreaded display driver crashed message, proceeded with having to kill the bf3 task to regain control on the computer. I've uninstalled 310.70 and reinstalled it but no luck. Obviously I need these drivers for performance in other games, but anything frostbite related just crashes on launch.
> Is this a 310.70 thing or what?


I'm on 310.70 now and no problems.

Have you tried a clean install of the display drivers?

Do a clean install. Clean your Windows temp files out. Set your entire rig to stock settings and try again.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'm on 310.70 now and no problems.
> Have you tried a clean install of the display drivers?
> Do a clean install. Clean your Windows temp files out. Set your entire rig to stock settings and try again.


yeah I have. no matter what. screen goes black when battlelog tries to pull game up on screen, sits for a while then the "display driver has crashed" message in the bottom right. Same thing with surround on or just 1 monitor active.

One thing I noticed that's different is the bottom left box in battlelog never gets to loading anymore then bring up the game, it tries to open the game on the logging in part now.

I must add it does it with single player too. I'm going to just uninstall bf3 and redownload it again and see if that works. because every other damn game I own works fine with 310.70


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> yeah I have. no matter what. screen goes black when battlelog tries to pull game up on screen, sits for a while then the "display driver has crashed" message in the bottom right. Same thing with surround on or just 1 monitor active.
> One thing I noticed that's different is the bottom left box in battlelog never gets to loading anymore then bring up the game, it tries to open the game on the logging in part now.
> I must add it does it with single player too. I'm going to just install bf3 and redownload it again and see if that works. because every other damn game I own works fine with 310.70


Mind my ignorance - but have you tried other games?
Is it just BF that does this?

Also other browsers? JAVA / quicktime / Flash fully updated?


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> There is a windows error I think. I think it says BF3 has stopped working, something like that.


Post your error log from *Event Viewer* !!!
For instance I had this:

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.4.0.0, time stamp: 0x500530ad
Faulting module name: nvwgf2um.dll, version: 9.18.13.1054, time stamp: 0x509cd85e
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x006ddbce
Faulting process id: 0x384
Faulting application start time: 0x01cdc1d72d98854e
Faulting application path: D:\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\nvwgf2um.dll
Report Id: d9815c13-2dcc-11e2-b3a7-0025229343f6

Solved it with a manual PunkBuster update, huh








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> And I'm pretty sure I did a pagefile. Is that where you type something in the cmd? If so then I already did what somebody told me to type and it didn't fix anything.


No, no. Probably you disabled your hyberfile (_cmd-> powercfg -h off_) or did a stupid _bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVa 2500_ or something. *bf3.exe* doesn't use more than 2GB of RAM anyway









At a normal install, in Win7 you have a dynamic pagefile, probably you have one if you didn't "tweaked" your SSD.

There is another option, try to use someone else's game installer, I have to find that post in which it's described this procedure.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mind my ignorance - but have you tried other games?
> Is it just BF that does this?
> Also other browsers? JAVA / quicktime / Flash fully updated?


all updated

yes every other game I own works just fine, it 's just bf3 and mohw


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all updated
> yes every other game I own works just fine, it 's just bf3 and mohw


Will sound funny perhaps but did you try with lower CPU clock if you are OCing.

This is the exact error I get in BF3 if i have an unstable CPU OC.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> all updated
> yes every other game I own works just fine, it 's just bf3 and mohw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Will sound funny perhaps but did you try with lower CPU clock if you are OCing.
> 
> This is the exact error I get in BF3 if i have an unstable CPU OC.


+1 on lowering your cpu overclock. I would get all sorts of random crashes with BF3 and this went on for like 6 months. I lowered my CPU overclock and I have not had a crash since.


----------



## Descadent

i've never had a driver crash in mohw or bf3 like this booting up the game until the 310 drivers.... all other games unaffected


----------



## Descadent

well after deleting bf3 and re downloading it...and cleaning out any evidence of old drivers and reinstalling 310.70 .same error "Display driver stopped responding and recovered" when battlog says logging and tryies to bring up the game before battlelog even says loading like it used to.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> well after deleting bf3 and re downloading it...and cleaning out any evidence of old drivers and reinstalling 310.70 .same error "Display driver stopped responding and recovered" when battlog says logging and tryies to bring up the game before battlelog even says loading like it used to.


It's usually a long shot but it's worked a couple of times for me: did you clear your Windows temp files?

Windows key + R > %temp% > highlight & delete all files > skip those that can't be deleted > open up Origin and try it.

It's 50/50 but it's help when my Origin kept force closing on start up and when I got infinite loading screens repeatedly.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> It's usually a long shot but it's worked a couple of times for me: did you clear your Windows temp files?
> Windows key + R > %temp% > highlight & delete all files > skip those that can't be deleted > open up Origin and try it.
> It's 50/50 but it's help when my Origin kept force closing on start up and when I got infinite loading screens repeatedly.


tried it...and

got blue screen of death....

?!?!?










why it's just frostbite engine games who knows. everything works fine with every other game. I might have to roll back to 306 and try and see if that works...


----------



## Descadent

well rolled back to 306.97 and bf3 works like a dream.... :-( want my 310.70 performance improvements...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> tried it...and
> got blue screen of death....
> ?!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why it's just frostbite engine games who knows. everything works fine with every other game. I might have to roll back to 306 and try and see if that works...


BSOD..? Whuh..?

I do that like every 2 weeks or so or if I uninstall a program or change/update video drivers. That's crazy.

Glad you got it sorted though.


----------



## iPDrop

I Am A Ninja(Going in for the Defib Kill mwuahahahaza


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol, nice one Drop









Uploading a new one now. Might be done sometime next week.









EDIT:


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I know a few players from there.


Sounds interesting for me cause , i was there (Gran Canaria) on October and it was so amazing !

The Eating,weather, the people, all was very fine !










Maybe in 20 years i'm going to live there !

Sry OCN for not beeing on the last time , but i had a tooth root resection .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I Am A Ninja(Going in for the Defib Kill mwuahahahaza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


A true Ninja doesn't cap bases with a defrib in his hands...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol, nice one Drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploading a new one now. Might be done sometime next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:


Nice - I love that gun.
Surprised you didn't go in for 3 knifes there.


----------



## Kavster12

Decided to start a mini series on my channel for BF3. If you have the time please view my page and sub









Just daily highlights for my gaming on BF3, will eventually start PlanetSide 2 along with other games. Add me if you want to play with me also. DatKurry.
www.youtube.com/user/DatKurry





Also check out some of my other videos. BTW this is purely a hobby, cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^nice video dude - great shots


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^nice video dude - great shots


Thanks bud! There will be plenty more so be sure to subscribe


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A true Ninja doesn't cap bases with a defrib in his hands...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice - I love that gun.
> Surprised you didn't go in for 3 knifes there.


Thanks, probably would have just got shot in the back if I would have went for the knife kills. Seems to be the way it usually goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Decided to start a mini series on my channel for BF3. If you have the time please view my page and sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just daily highlights for my gaming on BF3, will eventually start PlanetSide 2 along with other games. Add me if you want to play with me also. DatKurry.
> www.youtube.com/user/DatKurry
> **snip**
> Also check out some of my other videos. BTW this is purely a hobby, cheers


Subscribed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Thanks, probably would have just got shot in the back if I would have went for the knife kills. Seems to be the way it usually goes.
> Subscribed


Yup, that's what happens to me all too often lol. Knifing is horrible. I miss simple bf2142 knifing! Oh the satisfaction when you heard that dog tag noise!


----------



## Ta2punk

I just reinstalled the game and I'm loving the new Aftermath DLC. The new maps have really impressed me, which is why I didnt even download any of the other DLC's.

I have noticed since ive been playing the past 2 or 3 days, when im killed i get a 1sec black screen, everytime from what I can tell. Anyone else getting that black screen and do any of you know how to fix it?


----------



## Fallout323f

That last kill with the mav was'nt that patched?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> That last kill with the mav was'nt that patched?


you can still kill with an MAV, but when previously the MAV would be indestructible, now it blows up along with the kill.


----------



## iARDAs

Am i the only one who trolls on the BF3 chat within the game?

Just the other round I asked the following question

" How do you guys play this game online "

few people immediately replied to me saying that I was playing online, but I added

" No, right now I am playing multiplayer, and just want to play this game online "

Poor people went crazy.

I am 30 years old. Is this the sign of premature mid life crisis?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Am i the only one who trolls on the BF3 chat within the game?
> 
> Just the other round I asked the following question
> 
> " How do you guys play this game online "
> 
> few people immediately replied to me saying that I was playing online, but I added
> 
> " No, right now I am playing multiplayer, and just want to play this game online "
> 
> Poor people went crazy.
> 
> I am 30 years old. Is this the sign of premature mid life crisis?


Mid-life crisis


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Am i the only one who trolls on the BF3 chat within the game?
> 
> Just the other round I asked the following question
> 
> " How do you guys play this game online "
> 
> few people immediately replied to me saying that I was playing online, but I added
> 
> " No, right now I am playing multiplayer, and just want to play this game online "
> 
> Poor people went crazy.
> 
> I am 30 years old. Is this the sign of premature mid life crisis?


lol, there are plenty of trolls. But they start getting rarer the older you get.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mid-life crisis


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, there are plenty of trolls. But they start getting rarer the older you get.


I need some counsel than









I love trolling when I am bored.


----------



## HPE1000

What is trolling?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What is trolling?






this.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Thanks, probably would have just got shot in the back if I would have went for the knife kills. Seems to be the way it usually goes.
> Subscribed


Cheers mate. I subbed to you also


----------



## ~sizzzle~




----------



## jaumeat

Hello guys!

I have decided to remove some dust to my youtube channel by making it quite active right now. I have a jet tutorial video part1 with commentary in english, that you can check out.

http://tv.immunity.es [tv.immunity.es]

I would like if you can give me constructive advice

Thanks for your support!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Had the weirdest issue I've ever had while playing with the guys last night:


Game crashed to desktop
Hit reconnect but it wouldn't reconnect
Tried to open a new BL tab in Chrome but Chrome wouldn't do anything--the "working circle" just kept spinning
Opened IE and it worked fine..?
WTH was that all about?

Tried just now and it works fine....







We would have finished like 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th & 5th, instead, I ended up near the bottom for having to rejoin.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this.


Repped you, left a long comment. But just great, all around great trolling. though how did you get the C4 on some of those kills. Also... I need to learn to fly (don't have a joystick though)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Repped you, left a long comment. But just great, all around great trolling. though how did you get the C4 on some of those kills. Also... I need to learn to fly (don't have a joystick though)


I don't think it is the guys video.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this.
> 
> 
> 
> Repped you, left a long comment. But just great, all around great trolling. though how did you get the C4 on some of those kills. Also... I need to learn to fly (don't have a joystick though)
Click to expand...

That is the legendary Birgirpall, Master of trolling. Although if Nocturin is Birgirpall...









He has quite a selection of epic and hilarious videos, worth a sub for sure.


----------



## OverClocker55

Just launched BF3 and I had FXAA installed since 4 months ago ( Haven't used this pc for 4 months ) Will I get banned?? I just exit game after it loaded.

Edit: Sorry double post


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Repped you, left a long comment. But just great, all around great trolling. though how did you get the C4 on some of those kills. Also... I need to learn to fly (don't have a joystick though)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That is the legendary Birgirpall, Master of trolling. Although if Nocturin is Birgirpall...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has quite a selection of epic and hilarious videos, worth a sub for sure.


I can only make people laugh with my avatars







.

I wish I was that clever, you gave me a chuckle mental


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just launched BF3 and I had FXAA installed since 4 months ago ( Haven't used this pc for 4 months ) Will I get banned?? I just exit game after it loaded.
> Edit: Sorry double post


Most likely no, but I would still remove it to be safe.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just launched BF3 and I had FXAA installed since 4 months ago ( Haven't used this pc for 4 months ) Will I get banned?? I just exit game after it loaded.
> Edit: Sorry double post


I think I'd of been banned by now if it was going to happen, I've always used it (close to 1000 hours). I guess they could just change their minds one day without telling anyone but I just don't think they will.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I think I'd of been banned by now if it was going to happen, I've always used it (close to 1000 hours). I guess they could just change their minds one day without telling anyone but I just don't think they will.


They're too lazy









Just kidding...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Been playing some aftermath on the xbox....I realise why I haven't touched this rubbish game in over 2 months...
Came in the top 3 in every game I played - but doesn't mean I enjoyed myself. Can't believe I wasted money on premium.
As a result, I won't be buying the next battlefield upon release - that should break a nice 7 year trend of buying Battlefield games


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> I think I'd of been banned by now if it was going to happen, I've always used it (close to 1000 hours). I guess they could just change their minds one day without telling anyone but I just don't think they will.


They did change their minds and they did tell us. I'm not sure if anyone has actually gotten banned for an FXAA injector, but they did say that ANY modification can get you banned a while back when the tool that removed the blue tint (and could do other things too) was released. I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## EmL

Hey guys! Anyone know a cheap place to get Premium? I already own the limited edition of the game and I haven't touched it for 6 months, would be fun to get in on the fight again with all the DLC's!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmL*
> 
> Hey guys! Anyone know a cheap place to get Premium? I already own the limited edition of the game and I haven't touched it for 6 months, would be fun to get in on the fight again with all the DLC's!


I would wait for Christmas deals on origin


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Been playing some aftermath on the xbox....I realise why I haven't touched this rubbish game in over 2 months...
> Came in the top 3 in every game I played - but doesn't mean I enjoyed myself. Can't believe I wasted money on premium.
> As a result, I won't be buying the next battlefield upon release - that should break a nice 7 year trend of buying Battlefield games


Do you no longer play the pc version? from what I remember of your pc stats your game time not moved in a while? I really enjoy the game and think premium was worth every penny, on pc anyway. Not in a rush for bf4 though because feel a lot to be played on bf3 yet. I have hit a wall with football manager like that. Played zillions of hours since the first one on zx spectrum around `85, got a thousand hours in fm 12 and wont be buying the new one. Completely lost interest. What other games you enjoying to replace the bf fix?


----------



## HPE1000

I get pretty frustrated at this game though, it doesn't matter the game mode or if its hardcore or normal, every single person spams explosives.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I get pretty frustrated at this game though, it doesn't matter the game mode or if its hardcore or normal, every single person spams explosives.


Look at some of the best players in the leader boards score wise and they often include the m320 and such like as their top weapons, you often get killed as infantry by level 100 colonels with smaw and rpg. I was playing the no m67 metro server last night, got into a face off with a level 45 colonel, took cover and he killed me with an m67 grenade. Just thought was really sad


----------



## HPE1000

There really needs to be more no explosives servers, I need to start bookmarking them.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There really needs to be more no explosives servers, I need to start bookmarking them.


XGI Metro 24/7 only allows m320 smoke, if you kill with that I believe you get killed instantly. They also limited the amount of nade kills per person, if you get more then 2 it's auto death also. C4 is allowed, same as clays. It's a lot better when there isn't 10 people spamming nades.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> XGI Metro 24/7 only allows m320 smoke, if you kill with that I believe you get killed instantly. They also limited the amount of nade kills per person, if you get more then 2 it's auto death also. C4 is allowed, same as clays. It's a lot better when there isn't 10 people spamming nades.


Agree 100% metro is unplayable on some servers because of nades. I always play the same one with no m67 allowed but oddly people still spam m320 lvg and like, but its a much more enjoyable game


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol metro. There's your problem. I have more of an issue with 50 star A3 and AEK level 100's running with a whole squads of medics just spawning and reviving constantly on any map. Oh and idiots that get into vehicles and don't equip smoke. They waste the asset and kill everyone within seconds. It's frustrating as all hell and happens every, single match.

It sounds like you guys just want to be lazy, camp and spray down hallways. Get the DLC and leave metro in the dust.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol metro. There's your problem, noobs. I have more of an issue with 50 star A3 and AEK level 100's running with a whole squads of medics just spawning and reviving constantly.


Suppose there would be lots of issues to bring up but as a whole I try stick to the same servers and enjoy every game


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol metro. There's your problem. I have more of an issue with 50 star A3 and AEK level 100's running with a whole squads of medics just spawning and reviving constantly on any map.


Well, what can ya do? People play the class they like, just like I play recon with my 417 and red dot. Plus with the latest achievement (and yes, people do them) you needs a lot of revives and other junk.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Everytime I go into a UAN server at least half my deaths are to some jerk named JackScagnetti......


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Do you no longer play the pc version? from what I remember of your pc stats your game time not moved in a while? I really enjoy the game and think premium was worth every penny, on pc anyway. Not in a rush for bf4 though because feel a lot to be played on bf3 yet. I have hit a wall with football manager like that. Played zillions of hours since the first one on zx spectrum around `85, got a thousand hours in fm 12 and wont be buying the new one. Completely lost interest. What other games you enjoying to replace the bf fix?


Nop - haven't even touched the PC version.
Reason being simple:
I'm ONLY playing BF3 for the new content, and I got premium on the xbox (which I heavily regret buying)
And even then, on xbox with premium, the content gets boring really really fast.

My "replacement" is Halo4 (xbox - GREAT for pre-drinking games







) and borderlands 2 (pc)


----------



## Ghost12

Biggest problem I have right now is my connection. Just moved to a new house and my speed has dropped from 15mb to 6. Its awful. Everyone could use it at the same time at my other house but here my son playing minecraft and using Skype with his friends kills my ping!!! Driving me nuts. That's my new excuse for death lol


----------



## HPE1000

I have 5mbps internet and we have at the least 20 devices connected to the internet at any given time









Makes me want to cry sometimes.


----------



## 95329

No matter how hard I try I always end up losing in squad deathmatch









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51014684/1/351061468/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have 5mbps internet and we have at the least 20 devices connected to the internet at any given time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me want to cry sometimes.


Was never a problem on other connection but this is dreadful. My son is ten so getting into online stuff and this connection is just not for sharing ha Would move but don't think the wife will buy getting rid of the new house in the countryside based on bf3 ping lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Was never a problem on other connection but this is dreadful. My son is ten so getting into online stuff and this connection is just not for sharing ha Would move but don't think the wife will buy getting rid of the new house in the countryside based on bf3 ping lol


Haha, but I NEED the internets!


----------



## Shogon

Finished some vids, and one showing a hacker. Would most of you care to report him, I already have sadly, but didn't have this video at the time.




http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Juggs2dot0/stats/317332419/


----------



## Slightly skewed

All I saw was a sniper shoot you as you ran around a corner. How's that hacking? If you pay attention to the minimap you can tell exactly when someone will pop out and which direction they are facing. Combine that with network smoothing and they will see you before you can see them.


----------



## meloj17

On the topic of network smoothing, can anyone clear this up for me. Haven't 100% understood this and I would much get some help since I'm usually dying from getting shot from behind cover.
On most servers, my ping is at 30-40. This is on most North American servers. I live in Canada. Where should I have the newtwork smoothing at to reduce this "shot from behind cover" effect?


----------



## Amhro

after two jet montages i changed vehicle, chopper nao







theres my montage, hope you like it


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> All I saw was a sniper shoot you as you ran around a corner. How's that hacking? If you pay attention to the minimap you can tell exactly when someone will pop out and which direction they are facing. Combine that with network smoothing and they will see you before you can see them.


Well if you payed attention, there is no mini map because it's hardcore with it off. And you saw the smoke from his shot yeah? That wasn't a bullet impacting the wall, that was him shooting through it.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Finished some vids, and one showing a hacker. Would most of you care to report him, I already have sadly, but didn't have this video at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Juggs2dot0/stats/317332419/


And how was he "hacking" exactly? All I see was you getting shot from behind and dying? The bullet goes through you first and then hits the wall. hence the smoke impact. You can also see his scope flash at around 0:17 near the chairs and tables behind you. I bet he was camping there and shot you in the back.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> You can also see his scope flash at around 0:17 near the chairs and tables behind you. I bet he was camping there and shot you in the back.


/thread


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I thought the shot came from behind you.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well if you payed attention, there is no mini map because it's hardcore with it off. And you saw the smoke from his shot yeah? That wasn't a bullet impacting the wall, that was him shooting through it.


I meant in general. People are always screaming hacker just because someone knows where you are. Most dont pay any attention to the minimap.

Now that I've watched it again in fullscreen, I think calavera is right. I can see the scope glint from the flag behind you.


----------



## Shogon

Yea his glint was behind me, and the red marker showed he shot me from behind.

It's just the smoke that is getting me, which came from the front. Guess it's just from part of the wall collapsing. Trying to copy it and not doing so well.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone want to team up for some games? I got all maps.


----------



## C64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone want to team up for some games? I got all maps.


Sure, whats your battlelog name?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yea his glint was behind me, and the red marker showed he shot me from behind.
> It's just the smoke that is getting me, which came from the front. Guess it's just from part of the wall collapsing. Trying to copy it and not doing so well.


Well unless you are 100% sure you shouldnt be grabbing those pitch forks. How would you like it if your account was banned unfairly. The game is god awful buggy. I've seen some mighty weird things.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C64*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone want to team up for some games? I got all maps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, whats your battlelog name?
Click to expand...

xxXBea8TXxx


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yea his glint was behind me, and the red marker showed he shot me from behind.
> It's just the smoke that is getting me, which came from the front. Guess it's just from part of the wall collapsing. Trying to copy it and not doing so well.


It's just BF3 latency that makes it look like the bullet hit the wall first. Think about it, there's always some delay with deaths in this game. In this case your death "lagged" and happened a split second later. That puff of smoke is not a wall collapsing. It's unfortunate but it happens and its part of the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I laughed so hard when this happened in game


----------



## 77Gerry84

Okay, this post is massive and I'm sorry if this has been covered.
I have made the mistake of deleting punkbuster and now im confused on how to re-download it. I have long lost the disc so I cant just re load that. is there a link someone can provide? I have downloaded a link off the site for bf3 but when i install it still says i dont have it.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *77Gerry84*
> 
> Okay, this post is massive and I'm sorry if this has been covered.
> I have made the mistake of deleting punkbuster and now im confused on how to re-download it. I have long lost the disc so I cant just re load that. is there a link someone can provide? I have downloaded a link off the site for bf3 but when i install it still says i dont have it.


http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
Download the one for windows games and then go and open it after install. Click add game. Add BF3 and then it will update everything. Then close and your good to go!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=pbsetup.php
> Download the one for windows games and then go and open it after install. Click add game. Add BF3 and then it will update everything. Then close and your good to go!


This, but you cannot delete the folder it creates, so I would put the downloaded folder into your documents and then run the application.

At least it uninstalls whenever I delete the folder.


----------



## 77Gerry84

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player '66Gerry684' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe

still says it







lol
Any ideas?


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Went for the Silent Hunter Assignment a few days ago, and really enjoyed playing with the AS Val, been playing with it since then. So decided to make a video talking about the assignment ab it (it's an easy one) and then do a review on the AS Val, it truly is a weird weapon.


----------



## Kavster12

Day 2 is out







and also... *I GOT INTO A GAME WITH DOOM49!* He is a pretty big youtuber and I randomly got into a game with him! Footage will be up on my channel in a day or two. Sub so you can see it or I might post it on here.





Cheers guys!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Awesome video buddy. Also, dat song! Name?


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Awesome video buddy. Also, dat song! Name?


WOOPS! Haha should be in the description now.

MitiS - Endeavors. Great song.

If you want to see more videos with music feel free to subscribe. I have a massive music collection that I will use on any videos if you and any others are into tech, DnB and chilled music


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let's see if anyone cares to watch or comment this time...here's yet another video, by me:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's see if anyone cares to watch or comment this time...here's yet another video, by me:


Good video, you do well to say you don't like the game much lol. I really need to try some of those tank c4 kills. In fact that's the script for tonight. I will kill tanks with c4. I got a multi kill with a mine on the jeep bonnet last night. Drove right into a squad on Caspian and the jeep blew as they were shooting at it, blew everyone up including me. Didn't jump in time lol


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> No matter how hard I try I always end up losing in squad deathmatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51014684/1/351061468/


I only played SDM to unlock the L85A2 and then I never touched it again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good video, you do well to say you don't like the game much lol. I really need to try some of those tank c4 kills. In fact that's the script for tonight. I will kill tanks with c4. I got a multi kill with a mine on the jeep bonnet last night. Drove right into a squad on Caspian and the jeep blew as they were shooting at it, blew everyone up including me. Didn't jump in time lol


Haha epic! Yeah that happens sometimes.

As for me doing good: yeah I'm rarely off the top 3 on Xbox. Hardly played on pc as you know.
But me doing good, isn't me having fun.

Bc2 however was me having a blast but yet coming in the top 3 each time.

Same happened for cod black ops. Had a great kd and was almost always mvp, but I sold the game as it pissed me off.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha epic! Yeah that happens sometimes.
> As for me doing good: yeah I'm rarely off the top 3 on Xbox. Hardly played on pc as you know.
> But me doing good, isn't me having fun.
> Bc2 however was me having a blast but yet coming in the top 3 each time.
> Same happened for cod black ops. Had a great kd and was almost always mvp, but I sold the game as it pissed me off.


I don't play cod anymore. Find it a waste of money. Just pained me to buy the 2 sons it for Christmas on ps3.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Am i the only one who trolls on the BF3 chat within the game?
> 
> Just the other round I asked the following question
> 
> " How do you guys play this game online "
> 
> few people immediately replied to me saying that I was playing online, but I added
> 
> " No, right now I am playing multiplayer, and just want to play this game online "
> 
> Poor people went crazy.
> 
> I am 30 years old. Is this the sign of premature mid life crisis?


haha I'm 30 and this made me LOL! (by this I mean I breathed in and out through my nose louder and with more force than I normally would)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> haha I'm 30 and this made me LOL! (by this I mean I breathed in and out through my nose louder and with more force than I normally would)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I don't play cod anymore. Find it a waste of money. Just pained me to buy the 2 sons it for Christmas on ps3.


I haven't played since BO1 - I sold that 1 month after release (and made a profit on it haha).

That's the last COD I will ever buy.
Seems like BF3 might be the last BF game I buy, or at least on pre-order/release etc.

Even though BF is a great game, and is the BEST shooter out there at the moment, I feel that EA are heading towards the "COD market" trying to gain money (as usual to no surprise with EA), and I simply don't like that.
Maps are getting worse and worse.

Quite literally B2K was the best map pack - why? Because it had loads of vehicles, and more so was well balanced.
AK = boring sitting in the tank 24/7
QC = run and gun, if this isn't developed by the ex-infinity ward members, I don't know what is.
AM = YAY earthquakes!!!!!! Oh and a crossbow, just for fun.

Just to give you an idea, my cousin and I have ditched looking for QC/AK/AM maps - I have them all un-selected in my server search.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I haven't played since BO1 - I sold that 1 month after release (and made a profit on it haha).
> That's the last COD I will ever buy.
> Seems like BF3 might be the last BF game I buy, or at least on pre-order/release etc.
> Even though BF is a great game, and is the BEST shooter out there at the moment, I feel that EA are heading towards the "COD market" trying to gain money (as usual to no surprise with EA), and I simply don't like that.
> Maps are getting worse and worse.
> Quite literally B2K was the best map pack - why? Because it had loads of vehicles, and more so was well balanced.
> AK = boring sitting in the tank 24/7
> QC = run and gun, if this isn't developed by the ex-infinity ward members, I don't know what is.
> AM = YAY earthquakes!!!!!! Oh and a crossbow, just for fun.
> Just to give you an idea, my cousin and I have ditched looking for QC/AK/AM maps - I have them all un-selected in my server search.


Im not keen on aftermath, gameplay wise, too cod like but even though play mostly on foot I enjoy ak and destroying choppers and tanks. I enjoy bf3 but realise its issues as well but without it????? the rest are poor for various reasons. I feel bf3 is a good step forward in the right direction combining graphics and gameplay and as its not an annual release ( as yet ) I find value in the structure of premium. I think people who have played battlefield as a series have far more issues with the current game than any new gamers or new sales.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Im not keen on aftermath, gameplay wise, too cod like but even though play mostly on foot I enjoy ak and destroying choppers and tanks. I enjoy bf3 but realise its issues as well but without it????? the rest are poor for various reasons. I feel bf3 is a good step forward in the right direction combining graphics and gameplay and as its not an annual release ( as yet ) I find value in the structure of premium. I think people who have played battlefield as a series have far more issues with the current game than any new gamers or new sales.


agreed on that last point.
And that's what EA are doing - they have grabbed a LOT more attention this year.
Now people say BF3 > COD
Whereas before you would barely see people saying BC2>MW2/BO1

I've always preferred Battlefield - I've been on the field for a while now! (I think it has been around 7 years that I've been buying and playing BF games.)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> On the topic of network smoothing, can anyone clear this up for me. Haven't 100% understood this and I would much get some help since I'm usually dying from getting shot from behind cover.
> On most servers, my ping is at 30-40. This is on most North American servers. I live in Canada. Where should I have the newtwork smoothing at to reduce this "shot from behind cover" effect?


Set the network slider to the far left (0%) that will give you the least amount of delay, but will also make the game choppy. If you can play with it choppy, leave it, but most people adjust it up about 10-15% until it becomes smoother and less choppy so you get the best of both worlds, faster visual times and less choppiness. That extra 10-15% won't matter to much, especially if you have it set at 100% now.

This is probably one of the greatest tricks in BF3, if you set it really low you will be killing people around corners, and surviving much more than otherwise.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maps are getting worse and worse.
> Quite literally B2K was the best map pack - why? Because it had loads of vehicles, and more so was well balanced.
> AK = boring sitting in the tank 24/7
> QC = run and gun, if this isn't developed by the ex-infinity ward members, I don't know what is.
> AM = YAY earthquakes!!!!!! Oh and a crossbow, just for fun.
> Just to give you an idea, my cousin and I have ditched looking for QC/AK/AM maps - I have them all un-selected in my server search.


I got to disagree. While I do love the B2K maps. I think the AM maps are the best yet. The Vanilla BF3 maps that are Infantry consist of far too much Battle Corridor, not enough flanking opportunities, too many hallways. And the open maps are very vehicle based. Theres very few maps, or spots on any of the maps before AM that support great vehicle and infantry combat, and thats always made me sad. Some of my favorite moments in BC2 came as playing Engineer with Landmines and Tracers on BC2. I wouldn't touch a tank, I would just go around on foot dominating on the heavy vehicle maps. And I just haven't ever got that feeling on BF3, the AM maps bring back so of it, and I enjoy that. I still hate that BC2 had far better destruction, it disappoints me so much not being able to drop most of the buildings. But oh well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And that's what EA are doing - they have grabbed a LOT more attention this year.
> Now people say BF3 > COD
> Whereas before you would barely see people saying BC2>MW2/BO1
> I've always preferred Battlefield - I've been on the field for a while now! (I think it has been around 7 years that I've been buying and playing BF games.)


As I said above, I think BC2 is better than BF3. They just put a lot more marketing into BF3, adding TDM helped as well. And I think the tall buildings and look of the maps helped (but thats what caused reduced destruction, which I dislike.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi all !

Anyone tried the 310.70 WHQL (released today) on BF3 ?

Currently i'm running 306.97 WHQL

SO the new Battlelog Update is also here and i've noticed a massive FPS - Drop on the Close Quarters Expansion !

Anyone else having this ?

ohhhh my 100th post !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> I got to disagree. While I do love the B2K maps. I think the AM maps are the best yet. The Vanilla BF3 maps that are Infantry consist of far too much Battle Corridor, not enough flanking opportunities, too many hallways. And the open maps are very vehicle based. Theres very few maps, or spots on any of the maps before AM that support great vehicle and infantry combat, and thats always made me sad. Some of my favorite moments in BC2 came as playing Engineer with Landmines and Tracers on BC2. I wouldn't touch a tank, I would just go around on foot dominating on the heavy vehicle maps. And I just haven't ever got that feeling on BF3, the AM maps bring back so of it, and I enjoy that. I still hate that BC2 had far better destruction, it disappoints me so much not being able to drop most of the buildings. But oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said above, I think BC2 is better than BF3. They just put a lot more marketing into BF3, adding TDM helped as well. And I think the tall buildings and look of the maps helped (but thats what caused reduced destruction, which I dislike.


agree !Destruction in BC2 was better than on BF3 !









They said that it would cause too many glitches ( BF3 Beta / Metro ) and the feature has been circumcised !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well yes the BC2 destruction was amazing, as soon as I played BF3 on the first day I said: "What the hell is this? This isn't frostbite 2.0 engine, this is frostbite MINUS 2.0 engine!!!" I was furious, and still am.

As for AM - there's no real strategy in these new maps - it is REALLY "being whored on from all sides" - great if you have a team, however usually that isn't the case.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone want to play?


----------



## iARDAs

Haha.

I wanted to get the dogtad related wit Mortar Kills.

Anyhow towards the end of a round I killed 5 dudes with a single mortar. It was epic. I think I also destroyed some C4 which helped the devestation


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha.
> 
> I wanted to get the dogtad related wit Mortar Kills.
> 
> Anyhow towards the end of a round I killed 5 dudes with a single mortar. It was epic. I think I also destroyed some C4 which helped the devestation


Nice, I hate using the mortar though..

The other day there was an enemy tank down the street in Aftermath, had some mines under him too. Being an assault class, I just hucked a grenade out there or maybe it was m320 and boom. goes the tank


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Been playing some aftermath on the xbox....I realise why I haven't touched this rubbish game in over 2 months...
> Came in the top 3 in every game I played - but doesn't mean I enjoyed myself. Can't believe I wasted money on premium.
> As a result, I won't be buying the next battlefield upon release - that should break a nice 7 year trend of buying Battlefield games


It sounds like you have "Shooters Fatigue". You need to take a break from shooters for a while and try out another genre. It happens to me every once in a while. I suggest The Walking Dead on PC.
As far as AM its an amazing collection to the BF3 franchise imo.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Set the network slider to the far left (0%) that will give you the least amount of delay, but will also make the game choppy. If you can play with it choppy, leave it, but most people adjust it up about 10-15% until it becomes smoother and less choppy so you get the best of both worlds, faster visual times and less choppiness. That extra 10-15% won't matter to much, especially if you have it set at 100% now.
> This is probably one of the greatest tricks in BF3, if you set it really low you will be killing people around corners, and surviving much more than otherwise.


+1 Thanks


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

hmm sounds good may i test this today !


----------



## Ghost12

I tried the network slider last night. Game was more choppy and I didn't survive any longer lol back to full for my slider. At least die whilst looking at smooth pretty graphics


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I tried the network slider last night. Game was more choppy and I didn't survive any longer lol back to full for my slider. At least die whilst looking at smooth pretty graphics


lol, well we are talking only a few ms difference anyway. That matters for some people. Also I'm not sure that it will save you so much from "death around corners" but it will allow you to see someone come around a corner faster, albeit they may not have smooth animations.

Death behind cover is more due to ping times than anything I think. You might just check that occasionally when you die behind a corner, see the ping of who killed you. If they are drastically lower ping, 40-60+ lower than yours, then they have a huge advantage. If they are relatively the same ping, then it is probably just the server latency.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, well we are talking only a few ms difference anyway. That matters for some people. Also I'm not sure that it will save you so much from "death around corners" but it will allow you to see someone come around a corner faster, albeit they may not have smooth animations.
> Death behind cover is more due to ping times than anything I think. You might just check that occasionally when you die behind a corner, see the ping of who killed you. If they are drastically lower ping, 40-60+ lower than yours, then they have a huge advantage. If they are relatively the same ping, then it is probably just the server latency.


I agree 100% with that. Ping is the killer. I have just moved house and my ping has gone from round 19 to round 70 and I am performing worse no question. That's my excuse anyway lol


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Their Problem with BF3 is the Hitbox which is on Clientside !

That's what i know and heard about !









Tell me if im wrong !









So why did they do that ?









I hope for BF4 it will be on Serverside ,like it was on BF2 and all other BF Titles !


----------



## Amhro

any thoughts?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, well we are talking only a few ms difference anyway. That matters for some people. Also I'm not sure that it will save you so much from "death around corners" but it will allow you to see someone come around a corner faster, albeit they may not have smooth animations.
> Death behind cover is more due to ping times than anything I think. You might just check that occasionally when you die behind a corner, see the ping of who killed you. If they are drastically lower ping, 40-60+ lower than yours, then they have a huge advantage. If they are relatively the same ping, then it is probably just the server latency.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree 100% with that. Ping is the killer. I have just moved house and my ping has gone from round 19 to round 70 and I am performing worse no question. That's my excuse anyway lol
Click to expand...

I consider 60 ping pretty good for me, there are only a handful of servers i get <30 and I usually do quite a bit better on those. The difference between 80 and 40 ping could be 25-50% better results per game. Literally game changing for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Their Problem with BF3 is the Hitbox which is on Clientside !
> 
> That's what i know and heard about !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me if im wrong !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So why did they do that ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for BF4 it will be on Serverside ,like it was on BF2 and all other BF Titles !


Supposedly BF3 is to demanding to run it totally server side, so we end up with client side. If everyone played on the exact same ping times to server, I don't think the client side hit detection would matter that much, but you get varying pings from everyone, the guys with 30 or less will have a way better chance to own than anyone 80+

Heck the ping difference alone probably account for 80% of the hackusations thrown out. Because that guy killed you on his screen before you could even notice him, because your ping was so much worse than his.


----------



## Ghost12

I have definitely noticed a difference in one on one confrontations. Im sick of shooting first to die whilst they are left with like 1-4% life with a lower ping. I have gone from 19-30 ping to 70 and above depending on server and do notice this last couple of weeks. Been frustrating. Practising to adjust my game to aim higher in those flash unexpected fights and get the head shots to compensate for the connection hit issues.

everyone seen this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1339583/mp1st-battlefield-3-end-game-dlc-rumors-new-tools-game-modes-and-a-jungle-style-setting#post_18855007 sounds good.

And as a side note I just played mohwf with the new patch/dlc and the difference is massive. The ui and matchmaking options are good and it looks a lot better visually. Still don't like the mp though but that's personal choice. Its a lot better than when I played it on launch.


----------



## ttados

Sorry to take the discussion off track for a little while but I have a quick question. I just built a new PC and I will be getting BF3 installed and set up later this week. I only have the original game content so I was wondering if I needed to get any of the specific map packs. Do people still play on the original maps?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttados*
> 
> Sorry to take the discussion off track for a little while but I have a quick question. I just built a new PC and I will be getting BF3 installed and set up later this week. I only have the original game content so I was wondering if I needed to get any of the specific map packs. Do people still play on the original maps?


Yes people play the original maps. I do for one. That's a good topic of discussion currently regards premium


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttados*
> 
> Sorry to take the discussion off track for a little while but I have a quick question. I just built a new PC and I will be getting BF3 installed and set up later this week. I only have the original game content so I was wondering if I needed to get any of the specific map packs. Do people still play on the original maps?


If you are new to BF3 i would stay on the vanilla maps for a while until you get familiar with the game. Then wait for a sale for the DLCs, thay are great also and very different from each other.


----------



## OverClocker55

I had the update on BF3 last night. Tiny little one. Now my fps is really bad


----------



## SwitchFX

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BiAFceV0fk

Fantastic video!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I had the update on BF3 last night. Tiny little one. Now my fps is really bad


Same thing here after update. 30fps and below. Only fix was to revert to 301.xx whql driver. Are you running SLI?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttados*
> 
> Sorry to take the discussion off track for a little while but I have a quick question. I just built a new PC and I will be getting BF3 installed and set up later this week. I only have the original game content so I was wondering if I needed to get any of the specific map packs. Do people still play on the original maps?


Vanilla BF3 and B2K have some of the best maps. Just run vanilla BF3 and wait on the X-Mas sales.

Played about 6 games tonight, all Caspian Border, still one of my favorite maps.


----------



## Bonkers

Just had to share this because I am pretty proud of it. Just started playing Guns and Knives two days ago. Just unlocked the .44 Magnum and dang is it a monster. I normally play TDM with the l96 and a reflex scope.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I had the update on BF3 last night. Tiny little one. Now my fps is really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing here after update. 30fps and below. Only fix was to revert to 301.xx whql driver. Are you running SLI?
Click to expand...

Running just a 680. Went to 310.70. Will see how it is now


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BiAFceV0fk
> Fantastic video!


agreed!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Just had to share this because I am pretty proud of it. Just started playing Guns and Knives two days ago. Just unlocked the .44 Magnum and dang is it a monster. I normally play TDM with the l96 and a reflex scope.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well done ! Even though I usually abhor snipers on TDM








_________________________________________________

Saw a few comments about high ping being a big disadvantage lately.(Here and elsewhere) Just had to throw something together just for fun and to back up my opinion that at the very least high ping isn't much of a disadvantage. So I unchecked regions and jumped in a full TDM server showing 150 ping and pulled a couple clips from the round.













Honestly I think most of the time playing against high ping players puts you at more of a disadvantage then actually having high ping. Just my opinion.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Saw a few comments about high ping being a big disadvantage lately.(Here and elsewhere) Just had to throw something together just for fun and to back up my opinion that at the very least high ping isn't much of a disadvantage. So I unchecked regions and jumped in a full TDM server showing 150 ping and pulled a couple clips from the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think most of the time playing against high ping players puts you at more of a disadvantage then actually having high ping. Just my opinion.


a low ping player will always have the advantage on a face to face combat. you were just doing good on that video


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> a low ping player will always have the advantage on a face to face combat. you were just doing good on that video


I agree. That video was good game play mainly shooting from a vantage point or distance. My problem since going higher ping is those immediate face to face flash confrontations. I do need to train myself to react and aim higher though. If can hit more head shots in those instances will win more fights regardless of ping


----------



## Bonkers

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> agreed!!
> Well done ! Even though I usually abhor snipers on TDM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________
> Saw a few comments about high ping being a big disadvantage lately.(Here and elsewhere) Just had to throw something together just for fun and to back up my opinion that at the very least high ping isn't much of a disadvantage. So I unchecked regions and jumped in a full TDM server showing 150 ping and pulled a couple clips from the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think most of the time playing against high ping players puts you at more of a disadvantage then actually having high ping. Just my opinion.






Thats some nice game play footage. lol and yea I just love playing with the sniper rifle and reflex sights. I am one of those recon guys that you see running all over the map. Im hooked on pistols and knives right now though. So fun.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone want to play right now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Back on BF2142, I used to play with 100-200 ping - never had a problem, except when there were 64 players lol.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

What the Hell !!

I'm started yesterday a test with the new 310.70 Driver from NVIDIA .

What i've noticed was partly a Inputlag and a Stuttering which i had a few months before .

Sometimes i get 180 FPS when lokking onto a wall , looking onto a battle 80 FPS ,the FPS-Drop combined with Inputlag and Stuttering !!!!!!!
















Anyone else have this ??

Next Thing but positive response is that this driver has a VERY good IQ !









Saw it on BF3 and FC3 yesterday !


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> What the Hell !!
> 
> I'm started yesterday a test with the new 310.70 Driver from NVIDIA .
> 
> What i've noticed was partly a Inputlag and a Stuttering which i had a few months before .
> 
> Sometimes i get 180 FPS when lokking onto a wall , looking onto a battle 80 FPS ,the FPS-Drop combined with Inputlag and Stuttering !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else have this ??
> 
> Next Thing but positive response is that this driver has a VERY good IQ !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw it on BF3 and FC3 yesterday !


Yes my fps is wacko atm


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Not having any problems on a slightly defective sapphire hd6950, even with the new update (came out yesterday or the day before). Isn't BF3 supposed to favor Nvidia over Radeon.

Though I do constantly have a 130-190 ping, depends on server, and hardly fluxuates - say no more than +/- 5. However, I still get really annoyed that I'll hear 1 or 2 shots and be died, while emptying an entire magazine into some one or 3 feet around a corner and die because i'm still on the other persons screen.

PS. Love the crossbow explosive bolts, I have more fun running around using those than anything else right now- even knifing some one isn't as fun as hearing the "plunk" sound and watching them get blowed the F up.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BiAFceV0fk
> Fantastic video!
> 
> 
> 
> Saw a few comments about high ping being a big disadvantage lately.(Here and elsewhere) Just had to throw something together just for fun and to back up my opinion that at the very least high ping isn't much of a disadvantage. So I unchecked regions and jumped in a full TDM server showing 150 ping and pulled a couple clips from the round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think most of the time playing against high ping players puts you at more of a disadvantage then actually having high ping. Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Sometimes when other players have the high ping, they bring the whole server down to lag. In itself that is pretty bad, but it actually levels the playing field a bit since everyone is laggy then haha. It's like "bah! those 300 pingers making the whole server laggy, but I just killed a bunch of guys, and they might have had a huge stutter on their end... so maybe it's working out?







"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thats some nice game play footage. lol and yea I just love playing with the sniper rifle and reflex sights. I am one of those recon guys that you see running all over the map. Im hooked on pistols and knives right now though. So fun.


Occasionally I'll do some of that bolt action run n gun. There were a couple of bolt only tdm servers for a while, great fun. You would probably like Gunmaster, lots of pistols, and there is a new "sniper" preset with pistols and all the recon sniper rifles.. though it is kinda hard to find a server running GM these days..


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes my fps is wacko atm


It's getting me angry about along time ago and now again !
This is ridicolous !


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> a low ping player will always have the advantage on a face to face combat. you were just doing good on that video


I think extremely high pings can mess with reg hits though.


----------



## Krazee

Everyone still getting the disconnect issues? Lately it has been annoying playing a round and boom, you are disconnect for no reason.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi again !

Just encoding 2 Videos on Youtube i've made before .Links coming later ,when it's done .

Does anyone here know a good Converter with CUDA ?

btw no connection issues .

1st. USA Server B2K

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JlEsMUEns4&feature=youtu.be

2nd. EU Server CQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7DwXYnHvk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## OverClocker55

Just had a great game


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Everyone still getting the disconnect issues? Lately it has been annoying playing a round and boom, you are disconnect for no reason.


Yes I have. Of course it happens when I'm doing great in a game with 5:1 k/d ratio. BF3 has been stuttery as hell lately too. It's weird that MOHW, running at the same framerate, is so butter smooth. BF3 just has tons of issues.


----------



## OverClocker55

Just made a little BF3 edit


----------



## SwitchFX

Also curious because I can't seem to get a legit answer, but is BF3 available on DVD or do I have to download everything?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> Also curious because I can't seem to get a legit answer, but is BF3 available on DVD or do I have to download everything?


It is both ways. But with all the updates the disc is pointless.


----------



## SwitchFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> It is both ways. But with all the updates the disc is pointless.


So they give you a disc if you want it but you still download it through Origin? Seems smart...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Just made a little BF3 edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **snip**


Nice montage and k/d above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hi again !
> Just encoding 2 Videos on Youtube i've made before .Links coming later ,when it's done .
> Does anyone here know a good Converter with CUDA ?
> btw no connection issues .
> 1st. USA Server B2K
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JlEsMUEns4&feature=youtu.be
> 2nd. EU Server CQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7DwXYnHvk&feature=youtu.be


Man you do have some nice stutter there. Can you just roll back the driver ?
Reminds me why I upgraded from SLI 460's, was getting odd hard to explain stutter. Not anything game breaking just an annoyance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> a low ping player will always have the advantage on a face to face combat. you were just doing good on that video


----------



## OverClocker55

Thanks. I just was testing some settings.


----------



## SwitchFX

Speaking of videos, what do you guys use, Fraps? I've got Fraps but I want to try other software.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> Speaking of videos, what do you guys use, Fraps? I've got Fraps but I want to try other software.


I use fraps or msi afterburner


----------



## HPE1000

lol I just played against the biggest tough guy ever.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> Speaking of videos, what do you guys use, Fraps? I've got Fraps but I want to try other software.


Used to use Afterburner but switched to Dxtory not too long ago.


----------



## 1Kurgan1

I too use Dxtory. I wish the x264 Codec for it was happy with Adobe Premiere. But since it isn't, I use Lagarith, which orks great, just bigger file sizes. I use Dxtory because I run dual headsets, I have small 25mm drivers that are really thin I place inside of my ear cups, those do my skype call sounds, and my headset does my game sounds, so when I edit I have control over them independently, since no other program had that freedom, this was my only choice.


----------



## SwitchFX

Well that killed dxstory since I use Premiere. I was just looking for a lighter weight/easier to use program. Fraps in my experience has been the best raw output software. A lot of people complain about the file size but that's to be expected given what it does. My issue is Fraps is messing up any game videos I make. There's too much motion blur during certain events in the game. I tried recording in 60 FPS and 30 FPS. I didn't see a difference.


----------



## qcktthfm1

the best advantage of dxstory is able to use multiple hard drives


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qcktthfm1*
> 
> the best advantage of dxstory is able to use multiple hard drives


You can do that on fraps.


----------



## InsideJob

Got premium yesterday... or was it the day before







lol anyways. Loving it so far, got me back into BF3. I hang around the OCN teamspeak from time to time if people wanna have an OCN BF3 day we should all hop on there soon and do it up


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Got premium yesterday... or was it the day before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol anyways. Loving it so far, got me back into BF3. I hang around the OCN teamspeak from time to time if people wanna have an OCN BF3 day we should all hop on there soon and do it up


I'm on. xD


----------



## Bonkers

If anyone wants to add me send a friend inv to BuckVincent. I dont have all of the expansions though. :/ lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwitchFX*
> 
> Well that killed dxstory since I use Premiere. I was just looking for a lighter weight/easier to use program. Fraps in my experience has been the best raw output software. A lot of people complain about the file size but that's to be expected given what it does. My issue is Fraps is messing up any game videos I make. There's too much motion blur during certain events in the game. I tried recording in 60 FPS and 30 FPS. I didn't see a difference.


MSI Afterburner has a great video capture tool built in. I would put it up there with Dxtory and PlayClaw as some of the best.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me send a friend inv to BuckVincent. I dont have all of the expansions though. :/ lol.


Sending


----------



## gentagelse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> If anyone wants to add me send a friend inv to BuckVincent. I dont have all of the expansions though. :/ lol.


Added


----------



## ~sizzzle~

If anyone is interested I just made some changes on my server. Swapped to 24/7 Azadi Palace 1000 Ticket Conquest and added !surrender option.

Pulling the plug on it at next renewal if it doesn't start getting some traffic soon.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/ea31c312-0b05-4e98-ba3a-3309c262f6f6/24-7-Azadi-Palace-No-rules-No-Lag/


----------



## OverClocker55

We almost got banned. They thought we were hacking and got so pissed.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> We almost got banned. They thought we were hacking and got so pissed.


lol ironically the past few matches ive had 26+ kills on my k/d ratio noone has called me a hacker. Someone on my team last night kept getting called a hacker and he was doing worse than me. most people do it just for the sake of being dbags though I know.


----------



## iARDAs

I usually call a good player hacker to distract him.

He gets busy typing and his ratio drops

Psychological warfare baby


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I usually call a good player hacker to distract him.
> 
> He gets busy typing and his ratio drops
> 
> Psychological warfare baby


That doesn't work for me at all, if someone calls me a hacker I get even more motivation and start playing even better.


----------



## Descadent

Here is something I made quickly just as sort of an overview and just 7680x1440 on bf3 with my 3x crossover monitors. I was getting between 52-57 fps during this short demo.

don't expect any pro gameplay, I don't play much bf3 but I made this video for some guys in the surround club thread, crossover club thread, and 1440p thread.

enjoy and remember to play it in 1080p!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here is something I made quickly just as sort of an overview and just 7680x1440 on bf3 with my 3x crossover monitors. I was getting between 52-57 fps during this short demo.
> don't expect any pro gameplay, I don't play much bf3 but I made this video for some guys in the surround club thread, crossover club thread, and 1440p thread.
> enjoy and remember to play it in 1080p!


so so sooooooo jealous - beautiful dude!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I tried the network slider last night. Game was more choppy and I didn't survive any longer lol back to full for my slider. At least die whilst looking at smooth pretty graphics


Hey man - thought to give PC a lil whirl...didn't do too badly









PC:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51303706/1/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51302908/1/177435049/

Xbox Last two games weren't that great:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/72085458/2/176355085/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/72086339/2/176355085/


----------



## digitally

someone whom i kept on killing(coincedence) and goes *** in chat every single time when i killed him. He then accuse me of being "smart", choppy movement, hacker. Idk but i enjoy feeling the rage from the other side


----------



## Bonkers

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> Here is something I made quickly just as sort of an overview and just 7680x1440 on bf3 with my 3x crossover monitors. I was getting between 52-57 fps during this short demo.
> don't expect any pro gameplay, I don't play much bf3 but I made this video for some guys in the surround club thread, crossover club thread, and 1440p thread.
> enjoy and remember to play it in 1080p!















My fiance is going to have to get over it. I am having a set up like that whether she likes it or not!


----------



## Brainsick

Hey guys, quick question: I'll be upgrading very soon to a 680 and I was wondering if it'll be able to maintain constant 60 fps on 1920x1080 with everything on ultra and 2x MSAA.

Thanks!









-edit- And I wanted to clarify im talking about multiplayer here.


----------



## Clawbog

Hey guys, I want to get an expansion or two for BF3 and I want to know which ones are the best. I pre-ordered BF3 so the only one I have is B2K.

Also, will there a holiday sale on Origin so I can get these cheap?


----------



## Jaxis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to get an expansion or two for BF3 and I want to know which ones are the best. I pre-ordered BF3 so the only one I have is B2K.
> Also, will there a holiday sale on Origin so I can get these cheap?


B2K was good. aftermath is good aswell.


----------



## InsideJob

I'm a big map, lots of vehicles BF game play kinda guy so armored kill is absolutely brilliant to me. I am a huge fan of the looks and the well structured however small maps of close quarters. However you mentioning this purchase will come up to ~$35 for the 2 packs. Below is a link to where I recently purchased my BF3 premium for the same price as 2 packs.








If you go to G2play.net you can get full premium for the same price as 2 packs but instead get all the packs







I can verify 100% their services are legitimate and prompt. I received my premium code within the half hour of purchase. Most of that wait was because I used a friends card to order it so it took a little longer.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clawbog*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to get an expansion or two for BF3 and I want to know which ones are the best. I pre-ordered BF3 so the only one I have is B2K.
> Also, will there a holiday sale on Origin so I can get these cheap?


Aftermath is by far the best, Close Quarters is really good if you like fast paced infantry "COD like" (but wayyyyyyyy better than COD) gameplay, Armored Kill is good if you like big huge air and armor based maps. You should just get premium to get all of them for a lot cheaper than buying all of them separately though. It goes on sale for like $30 so you can wait til then if you want.


----------



## InsideJob

See my previous post for a link to sale site where you can purchase Premium


----------



## Clawbog

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My suggestion is play the game until you're bored, then get the expansions.
B2K is still the best map pack for me, and that came free. All the other ones just piss me off


----------



## Krazee

This game got some much better with Aftermath. Now all I need is a second 580 and at least a 1000 w psu


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My suggestion is play the game until you're bored, then get the expansions.
> B2K is still the best map pack for me, and that came free. All the other ones just piss me off


Yes I agree. The misconception is you have to have premium/map packs to enjoy. The vanilla map servers are plenty full and I enjoy them more than run and gun aftermath etc


----------



## downlinx

some endgame Preview anyone, hehe


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I agree. The misconception is you have to have premium/map packs to enjoy. The vanilla map servers are plenty full and I enjoy them more than run and gun aftermath etc


Glad I'm not the only one







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some endgame Preview anyone, hehe


two big things in that video:
-CAPTURE THE FLAG
-Bikes -> hahaha my cousin and I are going to have SO MUCH FUN TROLLING with bikes









Looks "fun" for once!


----------



## Ghost12

Dubbed that video not working pal. Comes up copyrighted from ea. Just watched on battlelog though and looks great


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Is Orign offline again? cant open it.


----------



## Ghost12

No checked and fine


----------



## calavera

I dunno, the bike is not that different from quads except its on two wheels. I guess they'll make for better c4-jihad runs


----------



## InsideJob

The person on the back faces forward on the bike


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I dunno, the bike is not that different from quads except its on two wheels. I guess they'll make for better c4-jihad runs


maneuverability might be something a bit interesting, especially at the end, where you see the bike skidding.
Meaning....C4'in like a baws.

Two of the only joys I have in BF3, and I really can't think of many more:
-Putting C4 to a quad/jeep, and ramming it into a tank
-Having my cousin, or myself in the 3rd seat in a tank, and taking down helicopters....reactions include: "oh he missed it...oh no wait oh OHHH OHHHHHHH BOOOM BABYYYYY hahahahaha! That [sensored for OCN] went flying!!!" - just writing that brought a smile to my face haha!


----------



## General121

Is it still worth it to get premium?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is it still worth it to get premium?


I suggest you take a look at each map packs.

I would say -> hell no, after playing BF for 6 years.
Good way to waste money, if you got money to spend - but if you are tight on money, BUY ANOTHER GAME, quite literally, you can buy Fifa 13 and BF3 instead of BF3 + premium.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is it still worth it to get premium?


As someone who played only BC2 and BF3 I would say it's worth it. Nothing funner than killing people with the Xbow. Bonus points for getting a sniper with it







.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is it still worth it to get premium?


Yes, especially when it's on sale like right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest you take a look at each map packs.
> I would say -> hell no, after playing BF for 6 years.
> Good way to waste money, if you got money to spend - but if you are tight on money, BUY ANOTHER GAME, quite literally, you can buy Fifa 13 and BF3 instead of BF3 + premium.


.
If you hate the game so much, why do you post in this thread all the time?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, especially when it's on sale like right now.
> .
> If you hate the game so much, why do you post in this thread all the time?


he thinks the map DLC is a waste of money not BF3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, especially when it's on sale like right now.
> .
> If you hate the game so much, why do you post in this thread all the time?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> he thinks the map DLC is a waste of money not BF3


This, and because I own at the game too hard:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/72164367/2/176355085/


----------



## Narneless

Do you guys always experiencing 'Game Disconnected' problem with all **** reason like 'Connection to the server timed out' , 'You have been kicked by the server' , 'Something went wrong'?
Does any one have this problem and had fixed this? Please help!!! I got my BF3 Premium few months ago and i played with my Alienware M15x having problem...

My current specs is:

Processor: i7-3770k 4.2GHz @ 1.256V
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB 2400MHz CL9
Hard disk: Plextor M5 Pro 512GB
PSU: Corsair AX860i
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST
Optional Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry LX
Chassis: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Thx!! I have no problem playing SC2 and all other games


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Is it still worth it to get premium?


Totally worth it. It adds quite a few goals with rewards and guns. I wish I had gotten it sooner because Medal of Honor takes most of my time now.

Plus I got it for like 37$ on Amazon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mother of god...

ABSOLUTELY RINSED them:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/72172999/2/176355085/


----------



## HighwayStar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mother of god...
> ABSOLUTELY RINSED them:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/72172999/2/176355085/


One does not simply boast about console scores on a PC gaming thread


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighwayStar*
> 
> One does not simply boast about console scores on a PC gaming thread


Would it make you feel warm and fuzzy inside if I posted some of my 'ultra' owning on the pc too...?


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

lol, Metro... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51389111/1/373886055/

I was doing much better, well on my way to 200+ kills and 50- deaths, but then a bunch more people joined so my skill couldn't help when everyone is just spamming every corner. And then the no explosives script broke so everyone was spamming smaws and grenades so it got even worse


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lol, Metro... http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51389111/1/373886055/
> I was doing much better, well on my way to 200+ kills and 50- deaths, but then a bunch more people joined so my skill couldn't help when everyone is just spamming every corner. And then the no explosives script broke so everyone was spamming smaws and grenades so it got even worse


Nice one!

Although I hate metro on the PC.
Unless you want to boost several things:
-RPG
-M320
-Revive
-Med pack
-Grenade kills
-Any fully-auto gun


----------



## InsideJob

Anybody having their game crashing consistently today? I am


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually I have to say - no crashes for me on PC nor on Xbox


----------



## davwman

I'm new to bf3. Don't know what took me so long. Anyone have any tips because I suck? I find it ridiculously hard to spot enemies in any maps. I'm referring to the map that shows enemy activity in the map on the bottom left hand side of the screen.

Sent from my MB886


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> I'm new to bf3. Don't know what took me so long. Anyone have any tips because I suck? I find it ridiculously hard to spot enemies in any maps. I'm referring to the map that shows enemy activity in the map on the bottom left hand side of the screen.
> Sent from my MB886


Welcome to club cannon fodder lol. Find a game mode you like and practise practise practise. Its real tough at first but you will get better


----------



## General121

I'm only good at tdm mode haha. But when I get warmed up I wreck


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'm only good at tdm mode haha. But when I get warmed up I wreck


I have to say, I've never been a fan of TDM


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say, I've never been a fan of TDM


I'm thinking anybody who is standard used to rush and conquest will hate tdm. I honestly just can't ever see my enemy in rush and conquest.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say, I've never been a fan of TDM


Cant stand tdm, pointless game mode. never ever play it. Would give up shooters rather than play that lol


----------



## General121

If I spent a really long time, I could get decent at rush or conq sniping maybe


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I'm thinking anybody who is standard used to rush and conquest will hate tdm. I honestly just can't ever see my enemy in rush and conquest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant stand tdm, pointless game mode. never ever play it. Would give up shooters rather than play that lol


Different style of playing methinks.
TDM is more close quarters, more COD like.

Deathmatch for a reason.
It is also all about the kills, more than anything else.

SQDM, is even worse at that.

Rush and conquest, usually are bigger maps, bigger games, thus more slower paced games. And that's what Battlefield is all about.


----------



## General121

I used to only do conquest in bfbc2 but can't in bf3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I used to only do conquest in bfbc2 but can't in bf3


People hate on metro for various reasons, too many to list but that's what I used to learn the game when started out for a couple of reasons, choke points on the map gives you plenty of chances to heal, revive and supply, easy flag control and plenty of chance to learn gun and explosives mechanics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I used to only do conquest in bfbc2 but can't in bf3


that's quite interesting!
BC2 had a similar-esk conquest, except BF3 has larger maps.

What makes you like BC2 CQ over BF3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> People hate on metro for various reasons, too many to list but that's what I used to learn the game when started out for a couple of reasons, choke points on the map gives you plenty of chances to heal, revive and supply, easy flag control and plenty of chance to learn gun and explosives mechanics.


Although that's only one of the maps, but I agree.


----------



## james8

after only about 20 hours of AM i find myself getting bored of it somewhat :/

waiting for Crysis 3


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's quite interesting!
> BC2 had a similar-esk conquest, except BF3 has larger maps.
> What makes you like BC2 CQ over BF3?
> Although that's only one of the maps, but I agree.


honestly I don't know. I'm just worse at it. I usually get killed way before I can see my enemy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> honestly I don't know. I'm just worse at it. I usually get killed way before I can see my enemy


Just try adjusting your guns and style of play - I think that's the key. Similarly when I play TDM, I need to change the layout of some guns (ie red dot, and laser sight)


----------



## General121

Well I only try sniping at conquest, can't see otherwise. Not a large margin of what I can change haha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just try adjusting your guns and style of play - I think that's the key. Similarly when I play TDM, I need to change the layout of some guns (ie red dot, and laser sight)


Dubbed quick question. My brother in law has just bought premium edition and is installing through origin. could he copy the map packs from my directory to save download time and origin recognise them as in already?????


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Well I only try sniping at conquest, can't see otherwise. Not a large margin of what I can change haha


Don't snipe - simply put.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dubbed quick question. My brother in law has just bought premium edition and is installing through origin. could he copy the map packs from my directory to save download time and origin recognise them as in already?????


I have absolutely no idea bro!
Possibly, but because the maps are linked to premium, thus your account, I don't know if there's some sort of hidden code within the maps, meaning they are "meant for that player"

We should all have a BF3 sesh together, you guys free in about 2hrs?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't snipe - simply put.
> I have absolutely no idea bro!
> Possibly, but because the maps are linked to premium, thus your account, I don't know if there's some sort of hidden code within the maps, meaning they are "meant for that player"
> We should all have a BF3 sesh together, you guys free in about 2hrs?


Ye im free,70s sitcom response. Thought it might work maybe. He has 27gb to d/load on a poor connection. Might get a game before Christmas lol


----------



## General121

I have tried the other classes (assault, engineer, etc) in conquest. I just get shot far before I even see an enemy. And I won't be home in two hours likely :X


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I have tried the other classes (assault, engineer, etc) in conquest. I just get shot far before I even see an enemy. And I won't be home in two hours likely :X


Play as assault, play metro. Get your confidence up and rack up the kills/points. The big conquest maps hard to play alone, especially against vehicles or squads of players when learning or re/learning.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Play as assault, play metro. Get your confidence up and rack up the kills/points. The big conquest maps hard to play alone, especially against vehicles or squads of players when learning or re/learning.


Hey man, you want to send me a friend request?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/

I should be on within the hour...still finishing up a review of some headphones.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man, you want to send me a friend request?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/
> I should be on within the hour...still finishing up a review of some headphones.


Done.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Done.


accept'o'mundo!

I don't have premium on PC btw.


----------



## Baasha

I have been trying to unlock the L85A2 and the G3A3 and I can't for the life of me join a squad that wins SQDM!









I need to win 5 SQDM games I've won 2 so far. Every time I join a squad it's always with some bonehead players and the squad almost never wins. Any good players here that want to team up and play some SQDM?

I also need to unlock the G3A3 which is a co-op weapon I think and I keep failing that long mission where you are sniper with the MKMOD-II. There are no checkpoints and if you fail it you have to do the whole thing again.

If you're good at SQDM or just good in BF3, please add me: BaashaCS

Looking forward to blasting!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> accept'o'mundo!
> I don't have premium on PC btw.


No bother mate. Im just learning still. will play any map, any mode whenever


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have been trying to unlock the L85A2 and the G3A3 and I can't for the life of me join a squad that wins SQDM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to win 5 SQDM games I've won 2 so far. Every time I join a squad it's always with some bonehead players and the squad almost never wins. Any good players here that want to team up and play some SQDM?
> I also need to unlock the G3A3 which is a co-op weapon I think and I keep failing that long mission where you are sniper with the MKMOD-II. There are no checkpoints and if you fail it you have to do the whole thing again.
> If you're good at SQDM or just good in BF3, please add me: BaashaCS
> Looking forward to blasting!


Sure thing mate - I can help you out - that's easy though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going on in 10mins.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I have been trying to unlock the L85A2 and the G3A3 and I can't for the life of me join a squad that wins SQDM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to win 5 SQDM games I've won 2 so far. Every time I join a squad it's always with some bonehead players and the squad almost never wins. Any good players here that want to team up and play some SQDM?
> I also need to unlock the G3A3 which is a co-op weapon I think and I keep failing that long mission where you are sniper with the MKMOD-II. There are no checkpoints and if you fail it you have to do the whole thing again.
> If you're good at SQDM or just good in BF3, please add me: BaashaCS
> Looking forward to blasting!


You dont need to beat all 6 coop missions to unlock the G3A3 and SQDM was is easy on my main account went 6-2 on my other account I went 5-26 lost like 20 rounds in a row


----------



## Narneless

Do you guys always experiencing 'Game Disconnected' problem with all sorts reason like 'Connection to the server timed out' , 'You have been kicked by the server' , 'Something went wrong'?
Does any one have this problem and had fixed this? Please help!!! I got my BF3 Premium few months ago and i played with my Alienware M15x having problem...

My current specs is:

Processor: i7-3770k 4.2GHz @ 1.256V
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP
Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB 2400MHz CL9
Hard disk: Plextor M5 Pro 512GB
PSU: Corsair AX860i
Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST
Optional Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry LX
Chassis: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit

Please help me if anyone had solved this problem...


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narneless*
> 
> Do you guys always experiencing 'Game Disconnected' problem with all sorts reason like 'Connection to the server timed out' , 'You have been kicked by the server' , 'Something went wrong'?
> Does any one have this problem and had fixed this? Please help!!! I got my BF3 Premium few months ago and i played with my Alienware M15x having problem...
> 
> My current specs is:
> 
> Processor: i7-3770k 4.2GHz @ 1.256V
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
> GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP
> Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB 2400MHz CL9
> Hard disk: Plextor M5 Pro 512GB
> PSU: Corsair AX860i
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST
> Optional Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry LX
> Chassis: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
> 
> Please help me if anyone had solved this problem...


A. Repair install the game
B. Update PunkBuster
C. Reinstall the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You dont need to beat all 6 coop missions to unlock the G3A3 and SQDM was is easy on my main account went 6-2 on my other account I went 5-26 lost like 20 rounds in a row


He was playing in a 1000 ticket game...probably explains why he is never getting it.

Can someone explain to me, what the heck is the point of a 1000/1500 ticket game?
ALL PC game modes are over 600 tickets...which is ridiculous...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> He was playing in a 1000 ticket game...probably explains why he is never getting it.
> Can someone explain to me, what the heck is the point of a 1000/1500 ticket game?
> ALL PC game modes are over 600 tickets...which is ridiculous...


Not sure, noticed the same with cod4 on pc, you cannot get into a lobby with less than 32 people. I guess the pc just gets more of everything lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narneless*
> 
> Do you guys always experiencing 'Game Disconnected' problem with all sorts reason like 'Connection to the server timed out' , 'You have been kicked by the server' , 'Something went wrong'?
> Does any one have this problem and had fixed this? Please help!!! I got my BF3 Premium few months ago and i played with my Alienware M15x having problem...
> My current specs is:
> Processor: i7-3770k 4.2GHz @ 1.256V
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
> GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP
> Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB 2400MHz CL9
> Hard disk: Plextor M5 Pro 512GB
> PSU: Corsair AX860i
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST
> Optional Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry LX
> Chassis: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
> Please help me if anyone had solved this problem...


I haven't experienced those error messages myself, but those sound like connectivity/networking issues.

Are you behind a router? BF3 needs some ports to be forwarded, you may also try disabling any AV software just before launching the game.

Also try disabling UPnP in your router's settings.


----------



## Narneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> I haven't experienced those error messages myself, but those sound like connectivity/networking issues.
> Are you behind a router? BF3 needs some ports to be forwarded, you may also try disabling any AV software just before launching the game.
> Also try disabling UPnP in your router's settings.


I am directly connected using RJ internet cable to my modem..I dont really know what is UPnP or something but i had just updated my PB so i will try playing with it first than. Thx


----------



## Narneless

I still get the problem...how do i disable UPnP? I am using the 2wire 5012NV-002


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narneless*
> 
> I still get the problem...how do i disable UPnP? I am using the 2wire 5012NV-002


I wouldn't disable that if I were you...at least that's what I would say.
To disable it, it is done via your router settings.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wouldn't disable that if I were you...at least that's what I would say.
> To disable it, it is done via your router settings.


The thing is, he's not behind a router, so disabling UPnP is not possible, although it could be done at the OS level, but either way, I don't see how that would be an issue.

Hey Narneless, try disabling any real time AV software when running the game.


----------



## insanityrocks

I'm a N00b again! (or still, based on my PS3 stats)

The Gaming Rig's built!

BF3 Premium purchased and downloaded.

And I'm back to Level 1 (on PC) - Hurray!









Unfortunately, the Honey-Do list is still quite long (endless, some would say) so it may be a while before I'm actually able to make Point number 1.

See you on the Battlefield...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm a N00b again! (or still, based on my PS3 stats)
> The Gaming Rig's built!
> BF3 Premium purchased and downloaded.
> And I'm back to Level 1 (on PC) - Hurray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Honey-Do list is still quite long (endless, some would say) so it may be a while before I'm actually able to make Point number 1.
> See you on the Battlefield...


Welcome to the club. The stats may remain the same but your game will look better on your new rig.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm a N00b again! (or still, based on my PS3 stats)
> 
> The Gaming Rig's built!
> 
> BF3 Premium purchased and downloaded.
> 
> And I'm back to Level 1 (on PC) - Hurray!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Honey-Do list is still quite long (endless, some would say) so it may be a while before I'm actually able to make Point number 1.
> 
> See you on the Battlefield...


What did you get? Congrats on the rig. Add me if you want on Battelog: iSTANTFPS


----------



## General121

Getting stuff from microcenter to fix my moms PC. Well,rebuild it. Got a clearance Asus p8z77-vlx under $50!! I7 3770k- $229, 512gb crucial ssd- $380. My mother is going to get a better PC, except gpu, than me. Sigh....


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone want to do some CO-Op? I need some moar points. Please?


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What did you get? Congrats on the rig. Add me if you want on Battelog: iSTANTFPS


Request Sent, OverClocker55! My rig details are in my sig, if that's what you're asking









Now for the N00b Questions:

Is there an FAQ on playing MP? I stole a couple of minutes to try out the game, even started SP to get a feel for the controls (which I'm still learning). But I was kind of stuck when trying to do MP.

Plus, keyboard and mouse controls? Any pointers, tips, tricks, suggestions?

Thanks, in advance!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What did you get? Congrats on the rig. Add me if you want on Battelog: iSTANTFPS
> 
> 
> 
> Request Sent, OverClocker55! My rig details are in my sig, if that's what you're asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the N00b Questions:
> 
> Is there an FAQ on playing MP? I stole a couple of minutes to try out the game, even started SP to get a feel for the controls (which I'm still learning). But I was kind of stuck when trying to do MP.
> 
> Plus, keyboard and mouse controls? Any pointers, tips, tricks, suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!
Click to expand...

Don't play CoD and then go to this. It will make you go crazy. Controls are totally oppisite LOL


----------



## calavera

What the frick, says new update available so I update and I get this.



I seem to be able to play just fine though.


----------



## General121

I love BF3, But every time I use battlelog i want to shoot my head off! Getting a co-op match to work takes years, and its hard to join multiplayer games without error !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I did some good field work with my cousin on an empty server on crossbow bullet drop!

Scope + BA bolt is MENTALLY accurate.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I did some good field work with my cousin on an empty server on crossbow bullet drop!
> Scope + BA bolt is MENTALLY accurate.


What does mentally accurate mean? Lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I did some good field work with my cousin on an empty server on crossbow bullet drop!
> Scope + BA bolt is MENTALLY accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> What does mentally accurate mean? Lol
Click to expand...

means he is mentally prepared to be accurate yet ingame he isn't


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> What does mentally accurate mean? Lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> means he is mentally prepared to be accurate yet ingame he isn't


Once I figure out why Sony Vegas is being a pain in the backside, I'll upload and render the video with a good explanation


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Request Sent, OverClocker55! My rig details are in my sig, if that's what you're asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the N00b Questions:
> Is there an FAQ on playing MP? I stole a couple of minutes to try out the game, even started SP to get a feel for the controls (which I'm still learning). But I was kind of stuck when trying to do MP.
> Plus, keyboard and mouse controls? Any pointers, tips, tricks, suggestions?
> Thanks, in advance!


Hey bud, nice to see you on this thread. Yes play SP for a while to get use to the controls. The learning curve for noobies is pretty steep, dont get discouraged. There is a ton of stiff competition out there from players that put in well over 500hrs of gameplay that know the maps & vehicles like the back of their hands.

I know you come from consoles so m/k skills will come over time, just gota practice. A good start off vehicle is the tank. It has a lot of protection and fire power. Watch some tips and tricks videos on youtube also. There are a ton out there.


----------



## OverClocker55

Uploaded 6 BF3 videos today. Hmm.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey bud, nice to see you on this thread. Yes play SP for a while to get use to the controls. The learning curve for noobies is pretty steep, dont get discouraged. There is a ton of stiff competition out there from players that put in well over 500hrs of gameplay that know the maps & vehicles like the back of their hands.
> I know you come from consoles so m/k skills will come over time, just gota practice. A good start off vehicle is the tank. It has a lot of protection and fire power. Watch some tips and tricks videos on youtube also. There are a ton out there.


Thanks for the encouragement







And I'm not about to get discouraged; I'm a man on a mission.









As far as watching YouTube vids: I had started watching rivalXFactor, Matimi0, and LevelCap a while ago. Time to revisit them and, specifically, look for beginner-type tutorials and what not.

Enjoy the Holidays!


----------



## OverClocker55

I'll hop on tomorrow with you if you want. I can teach you some things.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Request Sent, OverClocker55! My rig details are in my sig, if that's what you're asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the N00b Questions:
> Is there an FAQ on playing MP? I stole a couple of minutes to try out the game, even started SP to get a feel for the controls (which I'm still learning). But I was kind of stuck when trying to do MP.
> Plus, keyboard and mouse controls? Any pointers, tips, tricks, suggestions?
> Thanks, in advance!


He's 12 years old. Keep that in mind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What the frick, says new update available so I update and I get this.
> 
> I seem to be able to play just fine though.


I got an "this account is already in use" error after the update. Seems like many people had weird issues.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> He's 12 years old. Keep that in mind.


Who is 12?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Who is 12?


overclocker55. Or close to that anyways.


----------



## Swolern

Damn nice PC specs and rep for a 12y/o. Lucky. When i was 12 I didn't have crap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn nice PC specs and rep for a 12y/o. Lucky. When i was 12 I didn't have crap.


+1 on that lol

EDIT:
In other news, last night, I hit 10 service stars on the knife (most killed with weapon)









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/weapons/176355085/xbox/


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone having issues with character movement? Lately when moving forward my character keeps getting stuck strafing left for awhile. Really aggravating and keeps getting me killed.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

^-- Check your keyboard, maybe a key is getting stuck.

________________



Had to laugh when I saw that. I was actually just helping a friend get his server started and I told him I'd idle while I grabbed some sleep and to kick me when it started filling up. So not any big deal just thought it funny and not something you see everyday.

What are some of the funny or interesting "Stated reasons" you have gotten on kicks or bans ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> ^-- Check your keyboard, maybe a key is getting stuck.
> ________________
> 
> Had to laugh when I saw that. I was actually just helping a friend get his server started and I told him I'd idle while I grabbed some sleep and to kick me when it started filling up. So not any big deal just thought it funny and not something you see everyday.
> What are some of the funny or interesting "Stated reasons" you have gotten on kicks or bans ?


I've never seen that, on Xbox we don't get a reason.
But usually the reason would be:
"You are whoring the clan too hard, so we can't have you at the top of the leaderboard making us look like noobs"


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn nice PC specs and rep for a 12y/o. Lucky. When i was 12 I didn't have crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> He's 12 years old. Keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is 12?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Who is 12?
> 
> 
> 
> overclocker55. Or close to that anyways.
Click to expand...

I'm almost 16 and work part time at Publix while attending school. Just off by a bit guys.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm almost 16 and work part time at Publix while attending school. Just off by a bit guys.


LOL people love jumping to conclusions about you Señor









yo no hablo


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm almost 16 and work part time at Publix while attending school. Just off by a bit guys.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL people love jumping to conclusions about you Señor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo no hablo
Click to expand...

IKR lolololo.
Back to topic. Anyone want to play some CO-OP?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm almost 16 and work part time at Publix while attending school. Just off by a bit guys.


So you're 15. 3 years isn't much, except to those at that age. The person I quoted looks to be at least twice your age judging by his avatar, and that's why I mentioned it. Some people just prefer to play with others closer to their own age. I know I do.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm almost 16 and work part time at Publix while attending school. Just off by a bit guys.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're 15. 3 years isn't much, except to those at that age. The person I quoted looks to be at least twice your age judging by his avatar, and that's why I mentioned it. Some people just prefer to play with others closer to their own age. I know I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## General121

And I'm almost 17 yet I've held a job that some of you older guys hold as a career. (iT team for a medium sized company). Age does not always matter, though between 15 and 18 is the better teen age for maturity.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm almost... I'm almost. That says enough. You are correct it doesn't always matter, but most of the time it does when the age difference is that large.

Can we please get back to complaining about the game?


----------



## OverClocker55

I hate Origin


----------



## iARDAs

God bless the below combination

1-) Hardcore Team Deathmatch

2-) Canals

3-) DOA12 shotgun.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> God bless the below combination
> 
> 1-) Hardcore Team Deathmatch
> 
> 2-) Canals
> 
> 3-) DOA12 shotgun.


LOL Noob setup


----------



## General121

[name="iARDAs" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/45690#post_18893184"]God bless the below combination

1-) Hardcore Team Deathmatch

2-) Canals

3-) DOA12 shotgun.
[/quote] all of that is good except that shotgun. Shotgun is bad! Plus that's not even the best one for canals


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL Noob setup


I got like over 30.000 points last roung. robably more. Gotta be level 100 somehow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> [name="iARDAs" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/45690#post_18893184"]God bless the below combination
> 1-) Hardcore Team Deathmatch
> 2-) Canals
> 3-) DOA12 shotgun.


 all of that is good except that shotgun. Shotgun is bad! Plus that's not even the best one for canals







[/QUOTE]

Hmm. I will try the other shotguns. I actually also wanted to get the Shotgun medal. Honestly this is the only map good for shotgun IMO. Others. Assault all the way.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> LOL Noob setup


Mostly because of hardcore mode


----------



## iARDAs

Actually Hardcore mode is what it should be.

I hate the Normal mode because with most of those guns a few shot to the body should kill you.

Normal mode seems a bit immature to me.

Literally sometimes i fire over 15 shtos to the body and the other dude finally dies. I don't accept this.

Also what I hate about the normal mode is, since the person who got shot doesn't die before few shots, he/she has a chance to run away, or even respond back. Good luck doing that in a battlefield.


----------



## OverClocker55

This is true. 1 Bullet should do the trick.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> This is true. 1 Bullet should do the trick.


Maybe not 1 bullet unless its a headshot but 4 shots to the torso area, than you need to die. Not 15 shots.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

My crossbow overview and gameplay video is now up - I'm really happy with it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys!
> My crossbow overview and gameplay video is now up - I'm really happy with it


Interesting. I'd like to see some details on how well the explosive bolts do on other vehicles and the range, life of the scan bolt. You did well in that match but obviously against noobs.


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm the baddest of them all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Interesting. I'd like to see some details on how well the explosive bolts do on other vehicles and the range, life of the scan bolt. You did well in that match but obviously against noobs.


Scan bolt does 10% damage - ie. nothing
C4 one was explained if you cared to watch the video...

"obviously against noobs" -> rank means nothing, when compared to skill.
Unless you say ranks in Halo 3, then I would agree, apart from that, high ranks means how long you've played the game, not how effectively you've played the game.

Pull out some crossbow shots, record them, and then tell me it's easy.

Heck I whored so hard on METRO with the Xbow that a level 70 sent me a XBL msg saying: "you got some nice skills!"
Happy?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm the baddest of them all


hehe nice!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Scan bolt does 10% damage - ie. nothing
> C4 one was explained if you cared to watch the video...
> "obviously against noobs" -> rank means nothing, when compared to skill.
> Unless you say ranks in Halo 3, then I would agree, apart from that, high ranks means how long you've played the game, not how effectively you've played the game.
> Pull out some crossbow shots, record them, and then tell me it's easy.
> Heck I whored so hard on METRO with the Xbow that a level 70 sent me a XBL msg saying: "you got some nice skills!"
> Happy?
> hehe nice!


I dont know why are you being all defensive but I did watch the video and you didn't answer the questions I just asked. And you didn't answer them in that post. Dont worry about it though, ill figure it out myself.


----------



## dakU

For anyone who's interested in playing BF3 competitively; CEVO picked up a BF3 season upcoming in January for 5v5 conquest!

http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/competitors/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> For anyone who's interested in playing BF3 competitively; CEVO picked up a BF3 season upcoming in January for 5v5 conquest!
> 
> http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/competitors/


That's pretty cool - how do the competitions work? And only on PC I presume?


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's pretty cool - how do the competitions work? And only on PC I presume?


Yes, the CEVO tournament is just for PC.

It's an 8-week regular season (ladder), and then double elimination playoffs. So at the end of the 8-week season, the top 16 or 20 for example will move unto the playoffs.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What did you get? Congrats on the rig. Add me if you want on Battelog: iSTANTFPS
> 
> 
> 
> Request Sent, OverClocker55! My rig details are in my sig, if that's what you're asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the N00b Questions:
> 
> Is there an FAQ on playing MP? I stole a couple of minutes to try out the game, even started SP to get a feel for the controls (which I'm still learning). But I was kind of stuck when trying to do MP.
> 
> Plus, keyboard and mouse controls? Any pointers, tips, tricks, suggestions?
> 
> Thanks, in advance!
Click to expand...

If you have Premium (or even if you don't) the premium "guides" that they release with each DLC, they are actually pdf manuals, are actually fairly useful if you take the time to read them. A lot of the stuff wouldn't be useful to pros or experienced players but they actually did put some good information in them. You can probably find them somewhere online if you aren't a premium member, just search. They contain map information, I think they have info about tactics per map even + other stuff.

As far as ingame settings, you don't have to run the game on Ultra to enjoy it (though if you can with good fps, might as well do it), just make sure Mesh Quality is set to Ultra, everything else is optional eye candy. The network smoothing factor should be set to 0 or between 0-20% (left is 0, right is 100% on the slider) adjust it until the game runs smoothly enough for you, but lower is better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Anyone having issues with character movement? Lately when moving forward my character keeps getting stuck strafing left for awhile. Really aggravating and keeps getting me killed.


Mine does that sometimes randomly as well, I don't think its the keyboard, it is some bug in the game itself. It has done it to me for a loong time, maybe even since release. It usually happens in TDM when I am strafing, or circling or trying to change stance like 3 ways at once and then I either stop moving completely or keys just simply don't register. Others have reported similar things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> God bless the below combination
> 
> 1-) Hardcore Team Deathmatch
> 
> 2-) Canals
> 
> 3-) DOA12 shotgun.


I think the DAO is one of the worst shotties actually, but it can still wreck if you patrol the center of canals in HC. Sucks terribly in Normal though. The 870 and Spas are much better, or even the Saiga is pretty good.

The other day I played on a 64player Canals TDM, HC with a PKP. I haven't given the PKP much love for a long time even though its in the top 5, it used to wreck when the game first came out, then patches toned it down, suppression and whatnot.

Still the first game I played with it, I ended up getting 2 epic flanks, just clearing out guys probably 10 killstreaks apiece. Was hilarious. The 2nd game didn't go as well, but I still came out about 2nd mvp, not as good a k:d as I would have liked considering the first round but I was recording so that impacted my gameplay surely.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Yes, the CEVO tournament is just for PC.
> It's an 8-week regular season (ladder), and then double elimination playoffs. So at the end of the 8-week season, the top 16 or 20 for example will move unto the playoffs.


How does one join a tournament, and how much does it cost?
I would love to do it for a laugh more than anything else - doubt I will win anyway


----------



## OverClocker55

How do you join a team and stuff?


----------



## dakU

You can either create a team and play with a bunch of friends, or tryout for one of the teams currently registered via this thread.

I highly recommend playing with a group of friends though, it's a lot of fun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> You can either create a team and play with a bunch of friends, or tryout for one of the teams currently registered via this thread.
> I highly recommend playing with a group of friends though, it's a lot of fun.


None of my friends own BF3 and a PC lol.
If it is free, why don't we create a OCN one







?


----------



## OverClocker55

I made one:
http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/roster/2557


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Let's creat an OCN one!


Daku should create it, and lead it, if not, I'll gladly do it


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Let's creat an OCN one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daku should create it, and lead it, if not, I'll gladly do it
Click to expand...

I made one







But we can also make an OCn one
http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/roster/2557


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I made one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can also make an OCn one
> http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/roster/2557


argh I have to register!
Ok - I'll join









I'm free to play after the 16th, and I'll game on the PC more to unlock some new gear









Also says I'm "not ready"?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I made one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can also make an OCn one
> http://www.cevo.com/event/bf3-season1/roster/2557
> 
> 
> 
> argh I have to register!
> Ok - I'll join
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm free to play after the 16th, and I'll game on the PC more to unlock some new gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also says I'm "not ready"?
Click to expand...

IDK lol. Want to do some CO-OP?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> IDK lol. Want to do some CO-OP?


Not right now bro cheers


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> IDK lol. Want to do some CO-OP?
> 
> 
> 
> Not right now bro cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Come on, its christmas eve, people are going to be busy!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on, its christmas eve, people are going to be busy!
Click to expand...


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> None of my friends own BF3 and a PC lol.
> If it is free, why don't we create a OCN one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It's completely free.

If I remember correctly, OCN had a team during the BF3 AlienwareArena tournament (which was hosted by CEVO aswell).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Come on, its christmas eve, people are going to be busy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


I'm actually working on an essay, and will be doing so tomorrow too.
I procrastinate on OCN (way too much), and game at night on the Xbox with my cousin


----------



## OverClocker55

Well just play xD


----------



## General123

What does this mean?
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 24 Hr TempBan- Manasic PDR k/m: 5.35. Appeal @ www.righttorebel.net


I understand most of it, but what is K/M. This crap always happens to me when I do good.


----------



## Wheezo

K/M = Kills per Minute. Your stats are probably too good for that server.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> K/M = Kills per Minute. *Your stats are probably too good for that server*.


Lol, I wish. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Manasic/stats/352592719/
I guess I kept killing the admin and he lost it?


----------



## Wheezo

Those are good stats, so my first guess still stands lol. Says PDR K/D. Were you using a PDR when that happened? I guess a butthurt admin could be the reason


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Those are good stats, so my first guess still stands lol. Says PDR K/D. Were you using a PDR when that happened? I guess a butthurt admin could be the reason


G3 and xbow, I did use the PDR earlier though.


----------



## Wheezo

Likely just tearing it up and you upset some people.


----------



## qcktthfm1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narneless*
> 
> Do you guys always experiencing 'Game Disconnected' problem with all **** reason like 'Connection to the server timed out' , 'You have been kicked by the server' , 'Something went wrong'?
> Does any one have this problem and had fixed this? Please help!!! I got my BF3 Premium few months ago and i played with my Alienware M15x having problem...
> My current specs is:
> Processor: i7-3770k 4.2GHz @ 1.256V
> CPU Cooler: Corsair H100
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus V Extreme
> GPU: Asus GTX680 DCUII TOP
> Ram: Corsair Dominator Platinum 4x4GB 2400MHz CL9
> Hard disk: Plextor M5 Pro 512GB
> PSU: Corsair AX860i
> Sound Card: Asus Xonar Phoebus
> Optical Drive: Asus BW-12B1ST
> Optional Fan Controller: NZXT Sentry LX
> Chassis: Thermaltake Level 10 GT
> OS: Windows 7 Professional 64-bit
> Thx!! I have no problem playing SC2 and all other games


Yes disconnect comes back to me this weekend too ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm curious how people get over 700 SPM without boosting on metro...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm curious how people get over 700 SPM without boosting on metro...


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/kcuestag/stats/193601673/

I never play on Metro, maybe once every few days, my SPM is all from other maps (Seine Crossing, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Strike at Karkand...).


----------



## dalastbmills

^ lol all i used to play was 24/7 Metro rush. Since upgrading to premium, I've been trying to expand to new maps.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Daku should create it, and lead it, if not, I'll gladly do it


I cant, already leading a team for CEVO! But you should definitely create one! Would be awesome to see an OCN team!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/kcuestag/stats/193601673/
> I never play on Metro, maybe once every few days, my SPM is all from other maps (Seine Crossing, Grand Bazaar, Caspian Border, Strike at Karkand...).


See that's good - and skilful - mine is around 740.
But I've seen some at 1500...I mean I know I'm not a pro nor elite at any game...but rarely have I come across someone to do 1500 odd SPM, and more so after the 300hrs or so I've game, hardly came across many that have actually been no1 in the leaderboard, by a margin (and beat me in the process)


----------



## OverClocker55

Mine is only 388


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Mine is only 388


I felt that on PC the SPM was lower than those on consoles.
But I've been mistaken, after playing metro on PC...it was ridiculous.

Haven't played metro on PC since lol.


----------



## Aquasheep

SPM is overrrated. If you play assault on infantry-heavy maps, keep spamming medpacks and revive your teammates you can easily score 1000+ SPM. Especially during those double XP events.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aquasheep*
> 
> SPM is overrrated. If you play assault on infantry-heavy maps, keep spamming medpacks and revive your teammates you can easily score 1000+ SPM. Especially during those double XP events.


This. SPM was no longer a measure of skill as soon as premium came out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

On bc2 that was a whole different story.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On bc2 that was a whole different story.


I don't remember people paying near as much attention to stats in BC2 as they do in BF3. Or maybe it was just the people I was playing with idk. BF3 just seems more stat obsessed to me.

I do like me some MVP though. Don't get it very often so have to live it up while I can.








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51612927/1/345691340/


----------



## james8

^BF3 players are more stats obsessed thanks to battlelog. pretty web pages show your "skill" heck you can even have it show on your smartphone for all your buddies to see ^_^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol very true.

As for bc2, no people weren't that focused on it. What I meant is that on bc2 it was harder to exploit that ratio


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm curious how people get over 700 SPM without boosting on metro...


I rarely play Metro and mine is 789 and still rising(slowly) It was like 200 when I first started looking at stats a bit because I sucked so bad when I first started playing, so I've had to bring it up from there. If I reset my stats it would probably be around 900


----------



## meloj17

Who else is going to join the OCN team for the CEVO tourney? I'll join if others join.


----------



## General121

I feel I wouldn't be able to play during the times needed for it. And I play hc and I assume that's in regular mode


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Who else is going to join the OCN team for the CEVO tourney? I'll join if others join.


Me


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Got another weapon review up. Was recording footage for another AUG review since it got a change for the Aftermath patch, then some of the Youtube Pubstars joined the game I was in. Went back through the game footage and had enough footage from just that game, so made a review from just that match. Was a lot of fun, and nice to see some of them just join the server I was in randomly.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I rarely play Metro and mine is 789 and still rising(slowly) It was like 200 when I first started looking at stats a bit because I sucked so bad when I first started playing, so I've had to bring it up from there. If I reset my stats it would probably be around 900


i have 1300 SPM after reseting
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/zRe-Play-/stats/352123152/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have 1300 SPM after reseting
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/zRe-Play-/stats/352123152/


With a 1.3 ratio lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have 1300 SPM after reseting
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/zRe-Play-/stats/352123152/


Just about anyone can it up there playing TDM and CQ though. I might as well throw metro in there. Go play on the larger conquest maps and do that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> With a 1.3 ratio lol.


1.3 would be solid for the larger conquest maps. Still nothing to sneeze at I suppose. That's where I sit but I don't play much of the smaller maps, and I play lonewolf most of the time which doesnt help.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just about anyone can it up there playing TDM and CQ though. I might as well throw metro in there. Go play on the larger conquest maps and do that.


of course in larges map you will not score like that, ive been playing CQ latetly... i dont know i enjoy trolling on those maps


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Just about anyone can it up there playing TDM and CQ though. I might as well throw metro in there. Go play on the larger conquest maps and do that.


You can be up there with that kind of SPM on large CQ maps, just need to play on 64 player servers. I use to only play 24 and 32 man Conquest, and I was at max at 475 SPM because of such a low pop, there was many times where I would go 3 - 5 min without running across people, would just be running around and capping flags. But stats reset came out and I decided to head into 32 man TDM a lot more, or 64 man Conquest, and my SPM is about 1200 now because of that. KDR is maybe slightly higher, I think I was at 1.85 when I stopped playing low pop CQ, now I'm at 1.96. The SPM hike is just because theres so many more targets available. On 64m Conquest you won't get as many fire fights as something like 32m Noshar TDM, but you will get flag caps and vehicle destroys that help cover that gap as well.

I've played a lot of time since resetting, and it really just seems the difference in the amount of players and the right modes. TDM kind of throws it all off, it's just such a high SPM mode, since it's all about smaller maps and killing. I kind of wish it didn't exist, that or Metro. I've seen a 630 SPM player, all he played was Metro, his lifetime KPM was pretty low at .75, he has 4.4% accuracy (wow), .78 KDR. Overall, just a very bad player, and because he only plays metro, he has a high SPM, he has a ton of heal and revive ribbons, but when he shots, can't hit the broad side of a barn. And it disappoints me to see maps or modes where SPM can just be leeched so easily by standing a bit back on a nade corner with a health box there and paddles out. At least TDM you have to work for it, but still, I remember BC2 no map or mode could inflate SPM, now it's easy to pick out who plays where for the most part based off of SPM.

(here's my stats, I reset 178 hours ago)
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1Kurgan1/stats/175441797/


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Who else is going to join the OCN team for the CEVO tourney? I'll join if others join.


Hit me up on Battlelog. I'm currently leading a team, but I'll gladly help with whatever!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/inV-daKu-/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1*
> 
> You can be up there with that kind of SPM on large CQ maps, just need to play on 64 player servers. I use to only play 24 and 32 man Conquest, and I was at max at 475 SPM because of such a low pop, there was many times where I would go 3 - 5 min without running across people, would just be running around and capping flags. But stats reset came out and I decided to head into 32 man TDM a lot more, or 64 man Conquest, and my SPM is about 1200 now because of that. KDR is maybe slightly higher, I think I was at 1.85 when I stopped playing low pop CQ, now I'm at 1.96. The SPM hike is just because theres so many more targets available. On 64m Conquest you won't get as many fire fights as something like 32m Noshar TDM, but you will get flag caps and vehicle destroys that help cover that gap as well.
> I've played a lot of time since resetting, and it really just seems the difference in the amount of players and the right modes. TDM kind of throws it all off, it's just such a high SPM mode, since it's all about smaller maps and killing. I kind of wish it didn't exist, that or Metro. I've seen a 630 SPM player, all he played was Metro, his lifetime KPM was pretty low at .75, he has 4.4% accuracy (wow), .78 KDR. Overall, just a very bad player, and because he only plays metro, he has a high SPM, he has a ton of heal and revive ribbons, but when he shots, can't hit the broad side of a barn. And it disappoints me to see maps or modes where SPM can just be leeched so easily by standing a bit back on a nade corner with a health box there and paddles out. At least TDM you have to work for it, but still, I remember BC2 no map or mode could inflate SPM, now it's easy to pick out who plays where for the most part based off of SPM.
> (here's my stats, I reset 178 hours ago)
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/1Kurgan1/stats/175441797/


There is always one who says otherwise. Your history is small maps and tdm/scavenger. So okay. There are always exceptions and there are always padders and cheaters so stats are pretty meaningless all around. I used to enjoy the mayhem of the 64 player maps but now its mostly 32, for many reasons.


----------



## calavera

Some of these assignments are plain ******ed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> 
> Some of these assignments are plain ******ed.


That one is the least of your worries...
Try getting 5 multi kills on console, where you have to get over 4 kills, meaning on xbox, that's 1/3 of the team in one spot.
That's like saying get a 10x kill on a 64 player map on pc...

Then get enemy equipment destroyed with grenades and an eod bot...plain ******ed - agreed.


----------



## OverClocker55

Ok so Origin has a new featue. The broadcaster. I connect it and log in and then when It tried to setup it gives me an error and says can't connect and then it freezes and bf3 has an error and the game crashes...

WUT









Anyways go this


----------



## 1Kurgan1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There is always one who says otherwise. Your history is small maps and tdm/scavenger. So okay. There are always exceptions and there are always padders and cheaters so stats are pretty meaningless all around. I used to enjoy the mayhem of the 64 player maps but now its mostly 32, for many reasons.


Not that I'm saying otherwise. I'm just saying that kind of SPM on 64 player maps is possible, but as always, with that high of SPM, you are going to have to work hard for it. I been playing a lot of the Aftermath 32 - 36 player CQ maps and holding my SPM (if not gaining slightly). I would think on the Larger CQ maps with 20 - 30 more players I could still hold it, but I played so much of those maps in the past, I don't really make it to them much anymore.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Ok so Origin has a new featue. it freezes and bf3 has an error and the game crashes...
> WUT


That's definately a BF3 feature !









Another short Canals montage with a couple nice runs and a couple epic bad revives.














oops


----------



## kcuestag

For those playing from Europe looking for a good and mixed server, feel free to join mine:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/

I have added Back to Karkand, Armored Kill and Aftermath to the map rotation in both Conquest and Rush, great rotation so you never get bored of the maps.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1310059/kcuestags-battlefield-3-server-europe/


----------



## Ghost12

Just added to favourites. Will jump on tomorrow. Well populated tonight from looking at. Good luck with it


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just added to favourites. Will jump on tomorrow. Well populated tonight from looking at. Good luck with it


It's ranked at #1 of Spanish servers, it's full close to 24/7, you will never see it empty.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> It's ranked at #1 of Spanish servers, it's full close to 24/7, you will never see it empty.


your servr is one of the best servers for European players.

I can vouche for that.


----------



## Tiger S.

The Origin support guys said they had no breach as they took my account back from a Russian hacker yesterday. Sure







. Yes I am that guy who still buys the box and dvd, but my c.card number isn't online for this very reason. EA/Origin don't care.


----------



## iARDAs

That furious moment when your 15 kill streak is ended my a mortar team kill.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That furious moment when your 15 kill streak is ended my a mortar team kill.


Haha.
Throwing grenades is also dangerous in HC. I throw a grenade far away while running, where no teammates are. As it lands, three teammates run right to it and get killed, then spam chat that im the idiot noob. When they went out of their way to go to the grenade...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Haha.
> Throwing grenades is also dangerous in HC. I throw a grenade far away while running, where no teammates are. As it lands, three teammates run right to it and get killed, then spam chat that im the idiot noob. When they went out of their way to go to the grenade...


Nothing gets my blood pumping more than throwing a grenade on HC TDM on Noshar Canals lol...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Haha.
> Throwing grenades is also dangerous in HC. I throw a grenade far away while running, where no teammates are. As it lands, three teammates run right to it and get killed, then spam chat that im the idiot noob. When they went out of their way to go to the grenade...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing gets my blood pumping more than throwing a grenade on HC TDM on Noshar Canals lol...
Click to expand...

Pure luck or bad luck with those nades haha.

Well I guess my GPU just wanted a vacation, started randomly artifacting even at stock clocks under load, took it home and cleaned it up, new TIM. Now it's folding strong as ever with the same OC as before... 1 day Christmas vacation for it and its back to working hard


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I scream: Nadeeeee awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay - ohhh shhh

"You have been banned from this server for mass spamming grenades and team killing"


----------



## General121

One time I was genuinely at fault, just joined the match to get up,hit button to get my defib for two revives. Accidentally threw a grenade amongst 3 teammates lol. Lucky it only killed one and he didn't punish...64 player canals is too much, I prefer 32 player canals..usually where I play


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> One time I was genuinely at fault, just joined the match to get up,hit button to get my defib for two revives. Accidentally threw a grenade amongst 3 teammates lol. Lucky it only killed one and he didn't punish...64 player canals is too much, I prefer 32 player canals..usually where I play


haha I agree, 64 canals is ridiculous, you can go on a 10 deathstreak easily from the spawnkills. Interesting, I actually haven't been banned for too many TK for a long time, mostly it was on Metro that I got those though, so maybe that's the reason.


----------



## iARDAs

What I hate about teamkills is the punishment you get from the guy who died.

Unless there is a team kill on purpose why punish?

Once I was riding a tank in a RUSH game and the dude got killed by my tank and he punished me. I lost the tank.

I wanted to punch that guy in real life so bad.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What I hate about teamkills is the punishment you get from the guy who died.
> 
> Unless there is a team kill on purpose why punish?
> 
> Once I was riding a tank in a RUSH game and the dude got killed by my tank and he punished me. I lost the tank.
> 
> I wanted to punch that guy in real life so bad.


Sometimes you deserve to be punished for being careless, and sometimes, as you stated, it's the person who you've killed that was at fault. Anticipating and being careful are the only real ways of limiting the nonsense that comes with FF being on. Always apologize and 'educate' when necessary. Playing with people who are used to that mode being on helps.

I was in a game the other day where one of two of our assets had a troll in it working for the other team. Just sitting in a tank so we couldnt use it, and no admin. Times like that is when I wish FF could be voted to be turned on by the players. But then that could just make things worse I suppose. Blame the trolls and the kids I guess.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sometimes you deserve to be punished for being careless, and sometimes, as you stated, it's the person who you've killed that was at fault. Anticipating and being careful are the only real ways of limiting the nonsense that comes with FF being on. Always apologize and 'educate' when necessary. Playing with people who are used to that mode being on helps.
> I was in a game the other day where one of two of our assets had a troll in it working for the other team. Just sitting in a tank so we couldnt use it, and no admin. Times like that is when I wish FF could be voted to be turned on by the players. But then that could just make things worse I suppose. Blame the trolls and the kids I guess.


I agree.

But I rarely deserve the punishment. I also never punish people. Just did it once. I was disarming an objective before loosing the base, and teammate killed me with smoke grenade.

And for trolls, we need this


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> But I rarely deserve the punishment. I also never punish people. Just did it once. I was disarming an objective before loosing the base, and teammate killed me with smoke grenade.
> 
> And for trolls, we need this


Providing cover while disarming is basic strategy. And a good one. Sounds like an accident to me.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Sometimes you deserve to be punished for being careless, and sometimes, as you stated, it's the person who you've killed that was at fault. Anticipating and being careful are the only real ways of limiting the nonsense that comes with FF being on. Always apologize and 'educate' when necessary. Playing with people who are used to that mode being on helps.
> 
> I was in a game the other day where one of two of our assets had a troll in it working for the other team. Just sitting in a tank so we couldnt use it, and no admin. Times like that is when I wish FF could be voted to be turned on by the players. But then that could just make things worse I suppose. Blame the trolls and the kids I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> But I rarely deserve the punishment. I also never punish people. Just did it once. I was disarming an objective before loosing the base, and teammate killed me with smoke grenade.
> 
> And for trolls, we need this
Click to expand...

90% of the time TK's are accident, so there really is no reason to punish. Of course a lot of people don't understand that and just want to get back at you for ruining their moment, whether accident or not. Besides, punishing is overall hurting the team anyway, 2 senseless deaths instead of 1.


----------



## Ghost12

Just had the most un-enjoyable game on bf3 ever, Caspian border, was a real even ticket game on the ground then someone in a jet went 60/0 so obviously had no competition up there and was just raping the flags. 75% of my deaths was from above. So annoying lol!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just had the most un-enjoyable game on bf3 ever, Caspian border, was a real even ticket game on the ground then someone in a jet went 60/0 so obviously had no competition up there and was just raping the flags. 75% of my deaths was from above. So annoying lol!


What was his name?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What was his name?


Hellocome. Finished 117/3. Had no competition or was very good


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What was his name?
> 
> 
> 
> Hellocome. Finished 117/3. Had no competition or was very good
Click to expand...

I been up agaisnt him before. Ripped me apart in the jets.

On another note I made a funny video LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Hellocome. Finished 117/3. Had no competition or was very good


http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/bf3/soldier/hellocome/stats/216058317/pc/

Seems like he camps in jets, and plays two classes.
People like that, as much as they might "seem skilled" IMO are utterly useless players.

They play one class, one vehicle, and that's it.
He has played 900hrs.

In my 325hrs I've played on Xbox - I have more service stars than him in the sniper class, to mention just one example for you - Not to mention his choices of weapons are "limited" to a few, with over 230 service stars in one weapon...LMAO
People like that in my book, have no skill, as all they do is perfect one class, or one vehicle - great going









My Battlelog just in case you were thinking I camp as a sniper all the time:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox/

And here's my friend, who plays a lot more than me - check out his spread of weapons used, his amount of hours in each class, and medals/assignments earned:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Boondock%20Rocco/stats/173609154/xbox/

To me Rocco, is a great player, much better than that other guy - simply for one reason: He has played with all the weapons, and doesn't "specialise" in one class only - he is a great all-rounder, and not a camper.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What I hate about teamkills is the punishment you get from the guy who died.
> 
> Unless there is a team kill on purpose why punish?
> 
> Once I was riding a tank in a RUSH game and the dude got killed by my tank and he punished me. I lost the tank.
> 
> I wanted to punch that guy in real life so bad.


should have apologize. I never punish anyone if they apologize, even if the TK is really dumb. If they don't say that they're sorry, PUNISH period.


----------



## raptorxrx

If you can take down all the Jets, the Heli, keep flags in your control, and take the tanks out, your a useless player?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> If you can take down all the Jets, the Heli, keep flags in your control, and take the tanks out, your a useless player?


Not at all.
If ALL YOU DO is camp in a jet, and nothing but a jet, for the eternal lifespan of your battlefield career - you have no skill, in my books.


----------



## Ghost12

Wish I could camp in a jet lol only place my jet camps is in the trees/mountains or ground, my new years resolution will be to stop attempting to fly lol


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wish I could camp in a jet lol only place my jet camps is in the trees/mountains or ground, my new years resolution will be to stop attempting to fly lol


Same







I want to learn to xD


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to learn to xD


I have tried on empty servers. Can fly the jet no problem really its just getting to grips with the chasing and being shot at on live servers. Not as easy as some make it look. And those choppers/helicopters are another story lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wish I could camp in a jet lol only place my jet camps is in the trees/mountains or ground, my new years resolution will be to stop attempting to fly lol


hahaha, I used to be pretty good with the chopper in BF2, but since BC2, and BF3 everything is so slow to move. I suppose a good player can still whip them around get some speed but initially they are completely different handling between the games.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> hahaha, I used to be pretty good with the chopper in BF2, but since BC2, and BF3 everything is so slow to move. I suppose a good player can still whip them around get some speed but initially they are completely different handling between the games.


It only seems a few seconds before out of bounds on the map. Think ill stick to the ground, but if it keeps taking a half clip of hits sometimes to kill someone that might be another resolution, give up shooting lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I find flying a jet, with a controller A LOT easier than with the mouse and keyboard.
With the mouse, constantly dragging it up and down, makes me crash easily.


----------



## OverClocker55

New Video


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I find flying a jet, with a controller A LOT easier than with the mouse and keyboard.
> With the mouse, constantly dragging it up and down, makes me crash easily.


Yes I bought a wired xbox controller specifically for this game. I use it to drive/ride/fly. Anything vehicular. Funny my nephew came to stay for Christmas and he used the controller for shooting etc on my account, I thought he would get murdered but he was quite decent with it. Mind only played cod like maps as that what used to, and halo on the xbox

On another note just logged back in for another round and battlelog saying no servers, in search or history? odd


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I bought a wired xbox controller specifically for this game. I use it to drive/ride/fly. Anything vehicular. Funny my nephew came to stay for Christmas and he used the controller for shooting etc on my account, I thought he would get murdered but he was quite decent with it. Mind only played cod like maps as that what used to, and halo on the xbox
> On another note just logged back in for another round and battlelog saying no servers, in search or history? odd


Yup I game only with a controller - and again, find it ridiculous that tanks controlled by mice can do mental movements, that are not only un-realistic, but also unfair for C4'ers


----------



## Romin

Battlelog got hacked ? Look at the poll choices !


----------



## OverClocker55

Battelog and Orgin hacked?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/ru/forum/threadview/2832654490104994350
Look all these russians have DIce and EA badges. Just saw a poll at the bottom where one of the options was sexally explicit


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I game only with a controller - and again, find it ridiculous that tanks controlled by mice can do mental movements, that are not only un-realistic, but also unfair for C4'ers


Well you cant be knocked for your opinion on controllers/keyboards/mice as you have the time in battlefield to compare. Read that quite interesting head fi ban issue thing the other night lol was quite interesting


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Battelog and Orgin hacked?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/ru/forum/threadview/2832654490104994350
> Look all these russians have DIce and EA badges. Just saw a poll at the bottom where one of the options was sexally explicit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romin*
> 
> Battlelog got hacked ? Look at the poll choices !


hahahahaha that made my day!
My UK one is fine - no hacked polls lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well you cant be knocked for your opinion on controllers/keyboards/mice as you have the time in battlefield to compare. Read that quite interesting head fi ban issue thing the other night lol was quite interesting


haha glad you enjoyed the read







!
Makes me laugh myself


----------



## Ghost12

I cant log in to battlelog. Saying something went wrong.

edit - back in now, its behaving strangely last hour or so


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant log in to battlelog. Saying something went wrong.
> edit - back in now, its behaving strangely last hour or so


I want to vote on those hacked polls








haha


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I cant log in to battlelog. Saying something went wrong.
> edit - back in now, its behaving strangely last hour or so
> 
> 
> 
> I want to vote on those hacked polls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha
Click to expand...

tHERE FUNNY


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> hahaha, I used to be pretty good with the chopper in BF2, but since BC2, and BF3 everything is so slow to move. I suppose a good player can still whip them around get some speed but initially they are completely different handling between the games.


Chopper maneuverability is terrible in BF3 compared to BF2. When I was playing BF2 I would pilot alot but in BF3 I would rather be a gunner, piloting choppers in BF3 they just feel slow and sluggish.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Chopper maneuverability is terrible in BF3 compared to BF2. When I was playing BF2 I would pilot alot but in BF3 I would rather be a gunner, piloting choppers in BF3 they just feel slow and sluggish.


The attack choppers are fast though, the people carrier ones are so slow they are unusable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Chopper maneuverability is terrible in BF3 compared to BF2. When I was playing BF2 I would pilot alot but in BF3 I would rather be a gunner, piloting choppers in BF3 they just feel slow and sluggish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The attack choppers are fast though, the people carrier ones are so slow they are unusable.


Agreed with both


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> New Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Couple of nice runs in there. You should slow down on the deploy and give your team a chance to revive you.


----------



## Shiromar

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51935941/1/334024491/

Not the best match nor KDR, but pretty fun match. Half way through when I was triple the others kills the hackusations were flying. M16a3 + laser sight on this map is too good if you know the ins and outs. Got team switched to the losing team in the last 150 tickets, got pretty close since when I got switched there was a 250 point ticket lead, down to a 90!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pwahh yesterday I got some nice crossbow headshots, at distance, whilst a guy was running.
Got it recorded too


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> New Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of nice runs in there. You should slow down on the deploy and give your team a chance to revive you.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm gathering people on XBL to boost this rambo multi-kill assignment:
http://www.xbox360achievements.org/forum/showthread.php?p=5486399&posted=1#post5486399

The assignment on consoles is beepin' ridiculous.


----------



## OverClocker55

Booster Buster Engaged.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Booster Buster Engaged.


Hypocrite much bro?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Booster Buster Engaged.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hypocrite much bro?


If you had a console you would know that's 12 v 12.
Killing 4 enemies is wiping out 1/3rd of the team.

Go on the PC, and kill for me, in a "multi-kill" - 11 players -> let me know if you find 11 players, right next to each other, all not looking at you, and ready to be blown up at once.
That's how hard it is on console.
I've had a few multi kills in my limited time playing on BF3 on the PC - notably 64 player metro with c4.

However on console, in 350hrs, I've maybe had 2-3 multi-kills - and they were filled choppers.


----------



## iARDAs

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51959699/1/176107258/

M16A3 is amazing at hardcore mode.

My new fav.

92 kills in 1 round. A very stable gun too.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51959699/1/176107258/
> 
> M16A3 is amazing at hardcore mode.
> 
> My new fav.
> 
> 92 kills in 1 round. A very stable gun too.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/51959699/1/176107258/
> 
> M16A3 is amazing at hardcore mode.
> 
> My new fav.
> 
> 92 kills in 1 round. A very stable gun too.


My gawd that weapon.
Get killed by it SO MUCH - when I equip it, I can't get a kill with it lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My gawd that weapon.
> Get killed by it SO MUCH - when I equip it, I can't get a kill with it lol.


In HC mode its not so bad killing with that weapon.

In non HC mode its a bit harder.

My new fav. for sure.

Gonna pwn all of you guys with it


----------



## OverClocker55

I'll win


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you had a console you would know that's 12 v 12.
> Killing 4 enemies is wiping out 1/3rd of the team.
> Go on the PC, and kill for me, in a "multi-kill" - 11 players -> let me know if you find 11 players, right next to each other, all not looking at you, and ready to be blown up at once.
> That's how hard it is on console.
> I've had a few multi kills in my limited time playing on BF3 on the PC - notably 64 player metro with c4.
> However on console, in 350hrs, I've maybe had 2-3 multi-kills - and they were filled choppers.


I said that because he has done modded lobbies in cod and then acts like he is going to try to stop you from boosting. I have played bf3 plenty on the xbox


----------



## [email protected]

You know what annoys me? Players who think lvl 100 users have no life just because they spent many hours on BF3. Does anyone even bother to think we live in a big world and we all have different time zones and shifts and other things in our lives?

Funny story. I got kicked out of a server just because i was lvl 100 lol.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You know what annoys me? Players who think lvl 100 users have no life just because they spent many hours on BF3. Does anyone even bother to think we live in a big world and we all have different time zones and shifts and other things in our lives?
> Funny story. I got kicked out of a server just because i was lvl 100 lol.


I really don't have a problem with lvl 100s in general, I'll be getting there soon, I have just over 500hrs logged since day 1, which I think is pretty decent. My main problem is = lvl 100s using uber OP weapons like the M16, AEK, or M416, like they need the extra help, and it's pretty obvious those ARs are beyond OP.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You know what annoys me? Players who think lvl 100 users have no life just because they spent many hours on BF3. Does anyone even bother to think we live in a big world and we all have different time zones and shifts and other things in our lives?
> Funny story. I got kicked out of a server just because i was lvl 100 lol.


Sorry I just had to laugh at that.
What does time zones have anything to do with being level 100 or level 1? haha

You can be a level 100 with 1000 hours or 600 hours (depending on your true SPM) - that doesn't denote any skill, just loads of time spent in the game, and usually in a short period of time.
Now I see a level 100 I don't really care.
But several months back when I saw a level 100, I would go hahahaha this guy has no life (simply because form the time of launch to him being level 100, he would have had to be camping in front of his screen almost 18hrs a day)


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You know what annoys me? Players who think lvl 100 users have no life just because they spent many hours on BF3. Does anyone even bother to think we live in a big world and we all have different time zones and shifts and other things in our lives?
> Funny story. I got kicked out of a server just because i was lvl 100 lol.


What annoys me about lvl 100 players..

@ TDM, they are the 95% worst campers.

@Conquest pretty much the same. If they're not camping, they pretty sure are 100% jet whores only flying all the time. or camping next to enemybase & baseraping, gg.

and wth is that m16 thing with lvl 100 guys? Today @ TDM i've seen couple of guys with 500stars on M16.
I'm at lvl 86 atm.. im afraid that i will start camping and using m16 soon also and only care about my kd.


----------



## kcuestag

I'm colonel service star 100, you will never see me on a Metro 24/7 server, or a TDM Noshahr Canals 24/7 server, I hate that.









I play on my own server which has both Conquest Large and Rush in all maps including Classic, B2K, Armored Kill, and Aftermath.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry I just had to laugh at that.
> What does time zones have anything to do with being level 100 or level 1? haha
> You can be a level 100 with 1000 hours or 600 hours (depending on your true SPM) - that doesn't denote any skill, just loads of time spent in the game, and usually in a short period of time.
> Now I see a level 100 I don't really care.
> But several months back when I saw a level 100, I would go hahahaha this guy has no life (simply because form the time of launch to him being level 100, he would have had to be camping in front of his screen almost 18hrs a day)


LOL Yeah, I was wondering what time zones has to do with it also


----------



## Ghost12

This game is seriously starting to p**s me off. It takes too many bullets to kill someone in a lot of instances. A guy just ran round the corner a few feet from me face on, I definitely hit the throat area with a few shots from ak74 and died. Its driving me mad. Makes me swear out loud lol. I need to start playing hardcore or something.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This game is seriously starting to p**s me off. It takes too many bullets to kill someone in a lot of instances. A guy just ran round the corner a few feet from me face on, I definitely hit the throat area with a few shots from ak74 and died. Its driving me mad. Makes me swear out loud lol. I need to start playing hardcore or something.


Hardcore is your answer buddy. Its the best game type.

I rarely play in normal mode.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hardcore is your answer buddy. Its the best game type.
> 
> I rarely play in normal mode.


I think it is the answer, just less decent servers. Im absolutely sick of shooting people full on to see them run off like spring rabbits or to turn round and kill me and all you hear is one or two shots in return. Its driving me nuts. I have been training myself to aim higher on reflex but then shooting the throat completely took the biscuit so to speak.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think it is the answer, just less decent servers. Im absolutely sick of shooting people full on to see them run off like spring rabbits or to turn round and kill me and all you hear is one or two shots in return. Its driving me nuts. I have been training myself to aim higher on reflex but then shooting the throat completely took the biscuit so to speak.


I totally agree in everything you say.

Servers? yeah unfortunately there are less servers but still you can always find one.

Killing people in normal mode takes so many bullets even if you are very much skilled. Hardcore mode is the right balance if you ask me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The problem I get with hardcore games is the lack of team play, and the amount of people that go as snipers.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The problem I get with hardcore games is the lack of team play, and the amount of people that go as snipers.


lack of teamplay can be getten over with few friends but snipers bug me too.

THey always get me. I hate them


----------



## iPDrop

Which class has the teleporting feature?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The problem I get with hardcore games is the lack of team play, and the amount of people that go as snipers.


Tbh though I think there is a lack of team play on a lot of servers in bf3 anyway. Unless on the condensed maps whereas team play is as a result of the situation. Unless your playing with friends a lot sometimes even squad play is hard to come by


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Which class has the teleporting feature?


that's some massive lagging it seems.

Someone from Turkey probably joined a server in West Coast of USA


----------



## iARDAs




----------



## Ghost12

Awesome video


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Awesome video


EVERYTHING about it is awesome

His epic skills

Incredible video editing

Music.

It was like watching a mini series of a high budget TV Show.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The problem I get with hardcore games is the lack of team play, and the amount of people that go as snipers.


This x1000 times.

That is my main problem with HC mode. It was a problem in BFBC2, and it is a problem now. Don't get me wrong, there's camping in non HC mode, but in HC mode it's beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> This x1000 times.
> That is my main problem with HC mode. It was a problem in BFBC2, and it is a problem now. Don't get me wrong, there's camping in non HC mode, but in HC mode it's beyond embarrassing.


Agreed. But I do like the fact that enemies go down fast


----------



## Jacksonator36

OMG, full metal 4


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Dude that video was uber epic...


----------



## redalert

Wow a montage that didnt annoy me after a minute of watching it.


----------



## OverClocker55

uber epic xD


----------



## iPDrop




----------



## 66racer

Im impressed with how a 650ti handles bf3 on high, Impressed since its only a $150 gpu. During beta It feels like my 560ti did back then. Well sold my 670 about 2 weeks ago since I wasnt gaming much, well that didnt last long, got a 650ti to hold me off till next gen cards. Still wont be gaming much but at least I can now when I have free time.

That said, high on 1080 plays acceptable, mins in the 40fps range and average seem in the 50's (64player). Any ideas as to what I can tweek to keep the detail level still nice and maybe pickup some fps? I dont get to play much so hoping to get dialed in quickly. I still want it looking nice though. Its kinda why I wanted to go used but if I did that it would have been on a 570 and there werent any good deals right now.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Im impressed with how a 650ti handles bf3 on high, Impressed since its only a $150 gpu. During beta It feels like my 560ti did back then. Well sold my 670 about 2 weeks ago since I wasnt gaming much, well that didnt last long, got a 650ti to hold me off till next gen cards. Still wont be gaming much but at least I can now when I have free time.
> That said, high on 1080 plays acceptable, mins in the 40fps range and average seem in the 50's (64player). Any ideas as to what I can tweek to keep the detail level still nice and maybe pickup some fps? I dont get to play much so hoping to get dialed in quickly. I still want it looking nice though. Its kinda why I wanted to go used but if I did that it would have been on a 570 and there werent any good deals right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> that's some massive lagging it seems.
> 
> Someone from Turkey probably joined a server in West Coast of USA


Haha! Yeah that was due to lag


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*


Great kills, great montage and editing. Thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## iPDrop

A Naturally High SPM

Here is a round of me doubling the score of everyone in the server @ 40k,


----------



## Johnny Utah

@redalert you should try settings optimized for both quality and 60+ frames and see which you like better. I personally find bf3 more enjoyable at higher frame rates. You can try disabling fxaa and motion blur if you haven't already. I personally don't like the image softening of fxaa or blur.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## General121

Just got premium. Can't wait to unlock xbow. Scavenger and tank superiority aren't bad.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Just got premium. Can't wait to unlock xbow. Scavenger and tank superiority aren't bad.


Grats. I hate AK and I'm so so on scavenger.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Just got premium. Can't wait to unlock xbow. Scavenger and tank superiority aren't bad.


Xbow is fun


----------



## skyn3t

I have been play bf3 alone for quite some time and i like to see if we all can get together and have some fun. here is my origin ID: skyraiD-0 add me up and let kick some bu7


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I have been play bf3 alone for quite some time and i like to see if we all can get together and have some fun. here is my origin ID: skyraiD-0 add me up and let kick some bu7


I was playing with you







-iSTANTFPS


----------



## Krazee

Man last night was a blast, trolled the heck out of a server and beat everyone


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Man last night was a blast, trolled the heck out of a server and beat everyone


Trolololol







what type of trolling? xD


----------



## Ghost12

Is there any servers based anywhere where the ping is not too horrendous for some of us uk guys to play with the Usa and other ocn guys?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is there any servers based anywhere where the ping is not too horrendous for some of us uk guys to play with the Usa and other ocn guys?


What's your definition of horrendous? Possibly


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is there any servers based anywhere where the ping is not too horrendous for some of us uk guys to play with the Usa and other ocn guys?


Canada


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Which class has the teleporting feature?


DROP! OMG!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What's your definition of horrendous? Possibly


Beyond playable or too much bias to one side of the ocean I suppose


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Trolololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what type of trolling? xD


It was the [GSN] 24/7 Conquest : Aftermath server. People were camping so I kept telling them this is COD.


----------



## funfortehfun

Apparently Namibia is in North America.



From Wikipedia, the Free Encyclopedia:


> Namibia, officially the Republic of Namibia, is a country in southern *Africa* whose western border is the Atlantic Ocean.


LOLOLOL

I think the US Gov't is hiding something.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol, awhile back I had to re-install a Dallas based server because it kept showing up as in Antarctica......


----------



## raptorxrx

They have servers in Africa?


----------



## funfortehfun

They've got servers in Lake Vostok, Antarctica.


----------



## iPDrop

daku ;D <3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha


----------



## iPDrop

Apparently advising one seeking help to commit suicide is against the EA ToS


----------



## OverClocker55

Got a beast round with my brother. Yes my brother who plays xbox played with me on 2nd account He did great for his first PC BF3 game!







We did great











http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52110858/1/
His name is:
Zumotokatchikato


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Bad post


----------



## OverClocker55

Xbow unlocked. Life=Complete


----------



## General121

Xbow is easy to unlock though kinda hard to use in normal tdm


----------



## iPDrop

/sex


----------



## iPDrop

37% Accuracy with M16A3


----------



## zefs




----------



## ~sizzzle~

^--very nice Drop. Should have stole that MVP from rug.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## kcuestag

Join my server! We're going to have some fun since it's new year's eve now here in Europe!









http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/


----------



## iPDrop

Medic Squad OP


----------



## OverClocker55

How do you upload so many videos a day. It's unfair LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How do you upload so many videos a day. It's unfair LOL


I have over 500 videos uploaded


----------



## funfortehfun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> Join my server! We're going to have some fun since it's new year's eve now here in Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/b69ad254-425f-4b02-9605-e72a64e2c8d5/


D: Only if I had Premium.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> How do you upload so many videos a day. It's unfair LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I have over 500 videos uploaded
Click to expand...


----------



## iPDrop

5mbps upload speed =D


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> A Naturally High SPM
> Here is a round of me doubling the score of everyone in the server @ 40k,


yeah , go use support and do the same haha, with assault that pretty easy to do, but anyways great video








something that i would like to know, it is your in game videosettings and what do u use to record your videos and settings please.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> 5mbps upload speed =D


I got 30-60 mbps UPLOAD at uni


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got a beast round with my brother. Yes my brother who plays xbox played with me on 2nd account He did great for his first PC BF3 game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52110858/1/
> His name is:
> Zumotokatchikato


great job! finally seeing someone using a pro gun like the G3 instead of constantly n00bing the M16 and it's lil bro the M416


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> great job! finally seeing someone using a pro gun like the G3 instead of constantly n00bing the M16 and it's lil bro the M416


i don't see why those two are the two most used. They're not the best assault guns...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> 5mbps upload speed =D


I get more than that on my cellphone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I get more than that on my cellphone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


damn you americans with your LTE!


----------



## iPDrop

DxTory (Low quality codec)


----------



## General121

You guys know a good video editor? I tried using Sony Vegas once and got lost.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You guys know a good video editor? I tried using Sony Vegas once and got lost.


Learn guides on how to use it on youtube- > it is brilliant.
I don't know what 80% of the things I can do on vegas, but I don't need to - I'm not one to spend 20hrs editing a 2min clip lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Man

I really want to take videos of my gameplay and post it on youtube but guess what? my upload is 0.9 mb/s


----------



## Bluemustang

Man i'm sick of these servers all with their particular stupid rules. Last server i got killed apparantly for using squad ammo. Are you kidding me? Guess the admin didnt like me having enough ammo to mow down his team? LOL How about if im not cheating leave me alone.


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Man i'm sick of these servers all with their particular stupid rules. Last server i got killed apparantly for using squad ammo. Are you kidding me? Guess the admin didnt like me having enough ammo to mow down his team? LOL How about if im not cheating leave me alone.


Some rules, although meant good, are irritating.

I hate spawn killing but in team deathmach with 64 people at Noshar Canals, spawn killing happens.

A person spawns in front of me and either I kill him or he kills me. What sould I do? Be a gentleman and don't kill him and let him kill me?









But that squad ammo is weird bro.


----------



## General121

[name="iARDAs" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/45900#post_18946609"]Man

I really want to take videos of my gameplay and post it on youtube but guess what? my upload is 0.9 mb/s
[/quote]
Finish editing and then compress it? Upload it over night? I have normally .6 mbps upload but lately it's been .15mbps upload


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> [name="iARDAs" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/45900#post_18946609"]Man
> I really want to take videos of my gameplay and post it on youtube but guess what? my upload is 0.9 mb/s


Finish editing and then compress it? Upload it over night? I have normally .6 mbps upload but lately it's been .15mbps upload[/QUOTE]

I am switching to fiber internet soon and let's see how that plays out.

If not, yeah I might have to do what you are suggesting.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am switching to fiber internet soon and let's see how that plays out.
> 
> If not, yeah I might have to do what you are suggesting.


lucky. I won't get to daily use a good connection till college and once I get my own place after college


----------



## Ghost12

My connection has gone down from 15mbs down and 1mb up to half that with moving house, soooooo not happy. Kids playing on their Christmas I-pads kills my ping lol, should have bought them board games


----------



## Ojay

Guys..would be still okay to buy bf3 now..and just start playing..currently i'm pretty regular onf2p games only..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected]

DON'T buy BF3. It's a hack fest right now. I suggest you wait it out til Dice comes up with a better anti cheat. Punkbuster does it's job but GGC PB Bans are closed now. So i'd avoid for the time being otherwise go for it if you wanna experience the Single Player game. And the evil origin software lol.


----------



## james8

^not even. been playing the lastest expansion pack and there is 0 hackers.
btw got my golden eagle colonel service star 100 today







happy new year all


----------



## JuliusCivilis

There are not many hackers, just many people who think they see a hacker but forget that there could be players better than themselves. Always check someones overall stats and than you can see if he is hacking. A few days ago I reported someone who had a 233 KD ratio with mostly knife kills. LOL


----------



## Ojay

the game price are already stiff..would'nt mind paying for quality though...but it will suck if that hackfest is true..even suckier just started playing this game and new release arrives (BF4?)..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DON'T buy BF3. It's a hack fest right now. I suggest you wait it out til Dice comes up with a better anti cheat. Punkbuster does it's job but GGC PB Bans are closed now. So i'd avoid for the time being otherwise go for it if you wanna experience the Single Player game. And the evil origin software lol.


lolzz. Haven't seen but one or two hackers since day 1 release. I play normal, non premium servers, as well as the servers running aftermath


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got owned so badly today, whilst playing - playing whilst tired, makes the game boring, and thus makes me play so badly...


----------



## EliteReplay

there are hackers but 1 or 2 and they just get banned after a while, if you play bf3 regularly you know what im talking about, i have play all the long some times and i dont find any hackers... bf3 is pretty much clean in that regard


----------



## g4orcee

there isnt as much hackers now there used to be alot my i think


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Learn guides on how to use it on youtube- > it is brilliant.
> I don't know what 80% of the things I can do on vegas, but I don't need to - I'm not one to spend 20hrs editing a 2min clip lol.


I just got Sony Vegas the other day, but can't figure out this supposedly simple task: how do you reduce a 60gb 15min clip to a smaller file? lolz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DON'T buy BF3. It's a hack fest right now. I suggest you wait it out til Dice comes up with a better anti cheat. Punkbuster does it's job but GGC PB Bans are closed now. So i'd avoid for the time being otherwise go for it if you wanna experience the Single Player game. And the evil origin software lol.


You'll find hackers in every game, so yes, BF3 has some hackers. In all honesty though, I've only run into 4 major hackers in 400 hours of gameplay. If I run into them, I just jump into another server. I still highly recommend BF3.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got owned so badly today, whilst playing - playing whilst tired, makes the game boring, and thus makes me play so badly...


Exact the same yesterday evening, getting owned lol and I actually felt like I was dooing my best. :S


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I just got Sony Vegas the other day, but can't figure out this supposedly simple task: how do you reduce a 60gb 15min clip to a smaller file? lolz
> You'll find hackers in every game, so yes, BF3 has some hackers. In all honesty though, I've only run into 4 major hackers in 400 hours of gameplay. If I run into them, I just jump into another server. I still highly recommend BF3.


Vegas sin't a compressing software but a rendering one.
I have to say though, if you output files, you'll probably end up with a rendered 1-2GB file, from your 50GB - try it and see


----------



## Ghost12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/soldier/VNN11/stats/309046888/

No hackers in this game lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lmao


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/soldier/VNN11/stats/309046888/
> No hackers in this game lol


Who knows, perhaps for being the 10,000 person to unlock the Rambo Dog Tag, he got a complimentary Rambo suit


----------



## Beens17

Does anyone play competitive (ESL) ?
I'm looking for a team to join to do some vesus matches and train with.


----------



## CalinTM

Do you know the latest and more efficient fix for the stuttering in the game ?

I tested the 306.97 driver and the game plays much well than 310.70

But i'm wondering if there is a stuttering real fix ?


----------



## Faster_is_better

I think the hackers got bored and moved to MOH or something, I haven't noticed any for quite a while on BF3. Likely a few have been in the same game with me but just played carefully. I wouldn't consider them a problem.


----------



## Ghost12

I have started to really enjoy Caspian border playing engineer but its awful when no one on your team can fly. Jets and heli`s cause so much trouble to infantry when no air combat from the other side


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Yeah but the Stinger/IGLA has been a lot more worthwhile (and thus fun) since the buff. I always carry it now...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> Yeah but the Stinger/IGLA has been a lot more worthwhile (and thus fun) since the buff. I always carry it now...


Ye I like the stinger but the overall success rate is not good when the pilots know what they are doing and have the squad and equipment. I prefer rpg/mines combo now. Get far more tanks than do flying objects


----------



## raptorxrx

As a fairly experienced pilot (Though my stats don't show it, took awhile to learn ), stingers are only effective when 2 or 3 people at different points are using them. If I have an idea of where a stinger is, I just strafe another area. Problem solved.


----------



## raptorxrx

Sorry -_-


----------



## iARDAs

I am one of those guys who never see any hackers in games

but today saw 2 in one game.

Played with them 2 rounds.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52338543/1/176107258/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52336614/1/176107258/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> As a fairly experienced pilot (Though my stats don't show it, took awhile to learn ), stingers are only effective when 2 or 3 people at different points are using them. If I have an idea of where a stinger is, I just strafe another area. Problem solved.


I am trying to learn to fly jets. What is the best loadout for the jet for a beginner or for most success?


----------



## OverClocker55

I love this game. Just got a x3 headshot with my JNG90


----------



## FilluX

Finally found some spare time to finish my montage, thought i would share it with you guys


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Finally found some spare time to finish my montage, thought i would share it with you guys


awesome luck you have!

oh, and i have $50 to burn on amazon gift card, is BF3 Premium worth the $25?


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> oh, and i have $50 to burn on amazon gift card, is BF3 Premium worth the $25?


IMHO it definetly is. The new Aftermath maps are awesome and i like having tons of weapons to choose between.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> awesome luck you have!
> oh, and i have $50 to burn on amazon gift card, is BF3 Premium worth the $25?


basically you are asking if 5DLC games + all the maps + all the weapons + all the awesomeness of BF3 worst $25? u still in the forum because im not an admin... joke! haha









i have expend 115dollars in this game and worst everysingle penny


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Finally found some spare time to finish my montage, thought i would share it with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


THAT C4 JET...


----------



## james8

^yup. i mean for FilluX shooting jets with unguided rockets is sow passe. he prefers close and personal explosive transmission


----------



## Caz

So I can't connect to my account, says my password isn't working. Haven't logged in (or played at all), in probably 2 months...any words of wisdom. Thinking of giving origin a call tomorrow.

I tried making an account with my old origin account tag, and it said it was available................


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> So I can't connect to my account, says my password isn't working. Haven't logged in (or played at all), in probably 2 months...any words of wisdom. Thinking of giving origin a call tomorrow.
> I tried making an account with my old origin account tag, and it said it was available................


Have u clicked on ' forgot password' in battlelog login screen yet? I vaguely remember that helped me a few times.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Have u clicked on ' forgot password' in battlelog login screen yet? I vaguely remember that helped me a few times.


Sorry I forgot to mention, whenever I put in my screen name or email in the 'forgot your password page', I don't ever get an email. I have been trying for over 2 weeks, I am not being impatient lol.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I also agree Aftermath are much much better than the other lame map packs. I wouldn't bother get the other ones this is the best. I am not sure which of the other map pack is worse. They may all be equally as bad as the other.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> THAT C4 JET...


Haha thanks! My mind was litterally blown when i triggered that c4. Too bad Msi Afterburner didn't record my voice (only my friends) because my reaction was pretty funny

EDIT: Does anyone know if i can configure MSI Afterburner to only record game sounds and not record my skype call?


----------



## Caz

Just called Origin and got my account back. Someone hacked it. Supposedly played quite a bit on it too....weirdos.

Can't wait to immerse myself in some killer gameplay.

Anything major change since mid ~September?


----------



## iARDAs

These guys are upto something.


----------



## General121

Bought premium a week ago. My account suddenly no longer has the charge for premium and I have it all back, yet online says I still have premium status.

Did I just get lucky?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am trying to learn to fly jets. What is the best loadout for the jet for a beginner or for most success?


I almost always fly with Air Radar-Flares-Rocket Pods, and would recommend that if you have those.

Air Radar isn't a _must_ but is sooo useful sometimes.

I prefer Flares over ECM Jammer, I've found the Flares to be more reliable, and to escape Javelins you just hit afterburner.

Rocket Pods-Once you can aim in a jet, heatseakers are pointless, and Rocket Pods are extremely useful against ground.

People say "Climb in an empty server", but I personally never did that, I didn't really learn anything in them. Just practice.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I almost always fly with Air Radar-Flares-Rocket Pods, and would recommend that if you have those.
> Air Radar isn't a _must_ but is sooo useful sometimes.
> I prefer Flares over ECM Jammer, I've found the Flares to be more reliable, and to escape Javelins you just hit afterburner.
> Rocket Pods-Once you can aim in a jet, heatseakers are pointless, and Rocket Pods are extremely useful against ground.
> People say "Climb in an empty server", but I personally never did that, I didn't really learn anything in them. Just practice.


I agree with the empty server advice. I have done that, can fly all day long on empty server but on a live map its a whole different ball game. Shot down quickly. Yes I have the equipment. Its getting the hang of dogfighting that's pretty hard, I feel like a sitting duck. I hate jets when am on the ground and cant move for rocket pods but I would so love to be able to do that. Another dimension to the game then. I have spent 200 hours on foot so far.


----------



## raptorxrx

There are tons of good, informative videos on BF3 flying on Youtube. I can't link one as I'm on my phone right now, but I'd highly suggest looking some up.


----------



## OverClocker55

New Video <3


----------



## Caz

What are you using to capture and what are your settings doing so?

On a 680 it must be pretty easy.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> New Video <3


nice!









i also have one using the same weapon


----------



## james8

checked out the pc leaderboard the first time in months and saw a buncha hackers. took my time to report about 20 losers 'cause i felt bored.
people who said this game has no hackers: check leaderboard


----------



## biltong

Haven't been able to play since aftermath came out, its too big for me to download on my meagre 10GB cap







I miss my jets.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

To those that know that I complained about PC having an unfair advantage - I'm getting this mouse:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker%C2%AE-Precision-Programmable-Cartridge-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

to review soon - so I'll finally be able to put to rest my concerns about PC gaming and "if a better mouse means you get a better advantage or not"


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To those that know that I complained about PC having an unfair advantage - I'm getting this mouse:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker%C2%AE-Precision-Programmable-Cartridge-Switches/dp/B00AAQRNQ8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> 
> to review soon - so I'll finally be able to put to rest my concerns about PC gaming and "if a better mouse means you get a better advantage or not"


A good mouse is of no use if you don't have the skill to use it. Now I don't know if you are skilled or not so don't take it that I'm saying you're bad or anything, I'm just saying it's not the mouse alone that gives you an advantage. And because of skill alone there is no such thing as games being fair IMO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> A good mouse is of no use if you don't have the skill to use it. Now I don't know if you are skilled or not so don't take it that I'm saying you're bad or anything, I'm just saying it's not the mouse alone that gives you an advantage. And because of skill alone there is no such thing as games being fair IMO.


of course, if you aren't skilled or are not made up for it, then no matter what you use, you'll always suck.
That said, having a programmable knife/reload/grenade button at your fingertips (on the mouse) is much better no matter which way you look at things.

I'm also no pro, nor have been gaming on the PC that much:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/

Xbox is another story:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox/


----------



## madroller

BF3: Vsync or Adaptive Vsync = Enemy will see you first.
Anyone have any clue ?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1345273/bf3-vsync-or-adaptive-vsync-enemy-will-see-you-first


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> New Video <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have one using the same weapon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> What are you using to capture and what are your settings doing so?
> 
> On a 680 it must be pretty easy.


I'm using fraps. Pretty much solid 60 but I need to get a faster HDD to record onto


----------



## biltong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> BF3: Vsync or Adaptive Vsync = Enemy will see you first.
> Anyone have any clue ?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345273/bf3-vsync-or-adaptive-vsync-enemy-will-see-you-first


Vsync is bad! Any form of it. It introduces input lag because your system has to wait for the monitor and not the other way round. Put it off and feel the difference. You get used to tearing after a while, too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Vsync is bad! Any form of it. It introduces input lag because your system has to wait for the monitor and not the other way round. Put it off and feel the difference. You get used to tearing after a while, too.


No it isn't.
Add triple buffering, and you're fine.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Haha thanks! My mind was litterally blown when i triggered that c4. Too bad Msi Afterburner didn't record my voice (only my friends) because my reaction was pretty funny
> EDIT: Does anyone know if i can configure MSI Afterburner to only record game sounds and not record my skype call?


set your mic to where you can hear yourself, then it records your voice.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biltong*
> 
> Vsync is bad! Any form of it. It introduces input lag because your system has to wait for the monitor and not the other way round. Put it off and feel the difference. You get used to tearing after a while, too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No it isn't.
> Add triple buffering, and you're fine.


Never use vsync on a FPS Multiplayer game, it's a huge disadvantage.

Even with Triple Buffering input lag is still there and is very annoying, I turn it off in pretty much any game and just limit my frame rate to 62 using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## OverClocker55

So I should set my FPS target to like 62 and turn off vync? It would inprove BF3 preformance ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I should set my FPS target to like 62 and turn off vync? It would inprove BF3 preformance ?


For me 62 gave a bit more screen tearing so I used 59

Try both numbers and see which one you prefer.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> So I should set my FPS target to like 62 and turn off vync? It would inprove BF3 preformance ?


I think you missed the point. It's for getting the best response time... not performance. If you can't hit 62fps... you're not gonna magically hit it because of it.

I tried this and while it feels snappier... the tearing is way too distracting.


----------



## OverClocker55

I can hit 60 already. Just hate screen tearing.


----------



## kcuestag

You guys should try somewhere between 59 and 62fps. For me 62fps completely removes tearing without having to used vsync, for others it may be 59fps.

Like mentioned above this is not to improve performance, but reduce input lag meaning the mouse will respond a lot faster.


----------



## BradleyW

Most monitors will always tear even if you lock the fps to 59 or higher. Only some of them do not tear when locked at, or close to the refresh rate.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You guys should try somewhere between 59 and 62fps. For me 62fps completely removes tearing without having to used vsync, for others it may be 59fps.
> Like mentioned above this is not to improve performance, but reduce input lag meaning the mouse will respond a lot faster.


After switching to this method my K/D ratio inreased dramatically.

No more Vsync in online gmes for me. NO MORE!


----------



## BradleyW

I have zero input lag with vsync with an fps limit for some reason. Lucky me I guess.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have zero input lag with vsync with an fps limit for some reason. Lucky me I guess.


I think that you don't really notice it though. I only know I have it, because I play CQ a lot and some times get the feeling I get shot before I've actually seen the person.

This is not something that will be noticeable while normally just playing...

Honestly... our brains could just be slowing down the process even and it's all in our heads!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I think that you don't really notice it though. I only know I have it, because I play CQ a lot and some times get the feeling I get shot before I've actually seen the person.
> This is not something that will be noticeable while normally just playing...
> Honestly... our brains could just be slowing down the process even and it's all in our heads!


Without the use of an fps limit in combo with vsync, I can notice a lot of input lag. Thankfully I can use vsync without input lag and I get no tearing of course.
Hey did you get my PM?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Without the use of an fps limit in combo with vsync, I can notice a lot of input lag. Thankfully I can use vsync without input lag and I get no tearing of course.
> Hey did you get my PM?


Ah I see... well in that case I also don't get input lag. If I use Vsync and no fps limit I'm also lagging.

I did... was trying this for bf3 out first and will be trying yours out now.


----------



## HPE1000

Am I the only one who cannot sign into origin?


----------



## Slightly skewed

My Origin seems to be stuck in offline mode. Is anyone else having this issue? Servers down?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> My Origin seems to be stuck in offline mode. Is anyone else having this issue? Servers down?


restart origin or your PC. It says that but will launch the game for me sometimes.


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, my brother and I cannot get online.


----------



## iARDAs

you can still play online though.

i went to battlelog.com

joined the friend's game and entered his game.

I still have origin offline though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> restart origin or your PC. It says that but will launch the game for me sometimes.


Nope. Restarted PC and reinstalled Origin too. Can't access battleblog either. Says wrong login details. This is a first for me.


----------



## iARDAs

Hmm interesting

I can log in to battlelog but not Origin.

However I can play online through battlelog no problems.


----------



## Slightly skewed

This isn't interesting at all! Annoying? Yes. I'll wait to see if more people are having this issue. Seems like it.


----------



## HPE1000

Furthermore proving that origin is just a failure.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hmm interesting
> 
> I can log in to battlelog but not Origin.
> 
> However I can play online through battlelog no problems.


After changing my password I can now login into Battleblog and join a game but it's prompting me to select an Origin ID and it' won't let me bypass that.

Quote:


> @battlefield @assalino We are aware of an issue with the Origin servers. Please bear with us as we investigate this matter further.
> 16 minutes ago


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Furthermore proving that origin is just a failure.


Damn straight, same crap for me. Why does this always seem to happen when your in the mood for some BF3.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Damn straight, same crap for me. Why does this always seem to happen when your in the mood for some BF3.


I really never play and I just got in the mood, it's stupid.

Beyond just origin I hate how everyone needs their own program, ea has origin, ubisoft has uplay, idk, there might be more out there, its annoying.


----------



## Schnitter

I knew it couldn't be just me!

I managed to "fix" the Origin stuck on login by:

Step One: Run Command Prompt in Adminstrator mode.
Step Two: type "netsh int ip reset C:\resetlog.txt" without the quotes.
Step Three: Restart Computer.

But there is no point. When I try to play after origin is online and all, browser just gets stuck on "Joining..."

Origin and battlelog are the worst thing that could have happened. I am sad to say I won't buy Battlefield 4 if this is still the way to launch the game (which I am fairly sure it will be). Invisible online friends on browser comm center or in group is one thing (on skype with friends, I know they are online but battlelog doesnt show me so I cant create group with them) is one thing, but just plain not being able to play is another.


----------



## Swolern

Same here No online access to Oriigin. I contacted EA. Rep stated they are having issues with Origin and technicians are working on the problem. I an still able to play BF3 mp by login in straight to Battlelog while Origin is in offline mode. Gonna try out the new whql drivers that released today


----------



## Swolern

OK Origin is back up and fixed


----------



## HuwSharpe

Got a good K/D ratio?

Post it here: **The K/D Club**


----------



## Reworker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> OK Origin is back up and fixed


Noticed this just after installing the new Nvidia drivers; couldn't get Origin into "online mode" and kept getting warning messages that my "credentials had expired". Had visions of doing a total re-installation, so very happy pleased to read that the issue was at their end!


----------



## iARDAs

The new 310.90 drivers gave me no boast in Noshar Canals 64 player TDM, but gave me an average of 8 FPS in Damavand Peak 64 player, Rush.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1343727/iardas-benchmarking-log-gtx-670#post_18934421


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The new 310.90 drivers gave me no boast in Noshar Canals 64 player TDM, but gave me an average of 8 FPS in Damavand Peak 64 player, Rush.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1343727/iardas-benchmarking-log-gtx-670#post_18934421


You were also at 4.4GHz instead of 4.2, but still.

I am on 310.70, you guys think it will benefit me?


----------



## iPDrop

Errybody thinkin' i hack! i tell emm noooooo its dat m16


----------



## digitally

Im surprise no one shot you with shotgun in canals. Getting revive is rare in tdm as well.


----------



## iPDrop

Yep i know i almost never get revives when im by myself on TDM but i was with a friend of mine BecauseImBad he had my back a few times.. Thanks for watching


----------



## iARDAs

How can this be?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52629011/1/176107258/

Look at player number 13 in my team

0 kills

0 death

10710 points.


----------



## iPDrop

^ seen it before, the guy i talked to said its all from the mav, it will basically spot every kill thats ever gotten xD cuz such a small map


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> ^ seen it before, the guy i talked to said its all from the mav, it will basically spot every kill thats ever gotten xD cuz such a small map


Interesting stuff.

Where did he hide the entire game though? It's weird. He has no death as well. Lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How can this be?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52629011/1/176107258/
> 
> Look at player number 13 in my team
> 
> 0 kills
> 0 death
> 10710 points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> ^ seen it before, the guy i talked to said its all from the mav, it will basically spot every kill thats ever gotten xD cuz such a small map


LOL
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/cambatelaspatas/awards/182320591/pc/

Check surveillance medals and ribbons.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOL
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/cambatelaspatas/awards/182320591/pc/
> Check surveillance medals and ribbons.


He is playing the game at a different level


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Errybody thinkin' i hack! i tell emm noooooo its dat m16


u seem to be really good but dont you get tired of playing same weapon over and over?


----------



## CalinTM

Hey, i need to put in the game console everytime i enter a server 2 command lines, render ahead limit, and triple buffering enable.

How to start the game each time with those commands already active ? Because i need to re-enter them each time i enter a server.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Hey, i need to put in the game console everytime i enter a server 2 command lines, render ahead limit, and triple buffering enable.
> How to start the game each time with those commands already active ? Because i need to re-enter them each time i enter a server.


Download the BF3 Settings Editor by Realmware, it has console commands for the triple buffering but not for the render ahead limit...


----------



## CalinTM

Any other way to set those command lines ? Some .cfg file ?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Any other way to set those command lines ? Some .cfg file ?


Yes. In the location of the .exe, make a file called user (.cfg) and put the lines in that.


----------



## raptorxrx

Anyone else had this bug? Can't see anyone with it


----------



## Stige

Some benchmarking I did to see how well 7950 Crossfire performs in it.

First 2 are with these settings http://stigez.com/bf3settings.png and the last two are with everything maxed out and 4x MSAA, 16x AF, only thing that is off is Motion Blur.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Frames: 50454 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 84.090 - Min: 48 - Max: 136*


*Frames: 65446 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 109.077 - Min: 63 - Max: 199*


*Frames: 56048 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 93.413 - Min: 56 - Max: 138*


*Frames: 71202 - Time: 600000ms - Avg: 118.670 - Min: 58 - Max: 201*




I guess CF works ok'ish for BF3.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this bug? Can't see anyone with it


I get this too. It seems to have only started with the latest patch, but perhaps it's driver related (I haven't played BF3 with my new 7950 yet, so this was occurring on my GTX 570.).

To fix it, go into graphics options, change the resolution to something and then change it back again. Whenever I get the bug, that fixes it.


----------



## Caz

Anyone have any info on clans or clubs. I am getting kind of bored playing alone all the time and no teamshot.

I play mainly 16player TDM.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Anyone have any info on clans or clubs. I am getting kind of bored playing alone all the time and no teamshot.
> I play mainly 16player TDM.


i dont like less than 16 vs 16 players... less than that for me its consider competitive which in not right now


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont like less than 16 vs 16 players... less than that for me its consider competitive which in not right now


I like the challenge. Especially hardcore, it is pretty fast paced.









I'm such a noob, accidentally pressed ` or ~ today, and noticed a CMD like drop down. Any uses?


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I get this too. It seems to have only started with the latest patch, but perhaps it's driver related (I haven't played BF3 with my new 7950 yet, so this was occurring on my GTX 570.).
> To fix it, go into graphics options, change the resolution to something and then change it back again. Whenever I get the bug, that fixes it.


Yes i know the issue. I had this issue before, test your ram in memtest 4.20 bootable version, for one and a half hour. And it gives you errors, you need to change the ram memory.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Yes i know the issue. I had this issue before, test your ram in memtest 4.20 bootable version, for one and a half hour. And it gives you errors, you need to change the ram memory.


Ha, I believe it's just a bug. I don't have any issues with any other games or apps.

I guess I just need to re-install the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i dont like less than 16 vs 16 players... less than that for me its consider competitive which in not right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the challenge. Especially hardcore, it is pretty fast paced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a noob, accidentally pressed ` or ~ today, and noticed a CMD like drop down. Any uses?
Click to expand...

Yep that's the in-game console. You can use it for troubleshooting/benchmarking or you can turn on FPS meter, plus some other things through it.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Yep that's the in-game console. You can use it for troubleshooting/benchmarking or you can turn on FPS meter, plus some other things through it.


Yeah, I just have my key (cant type it lol) disabled because I always press it in a bunch of games.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ha, I believe it's just a bug. I don't have any issues with any other games or apps.
> I guess I just need to re-install the game.


I only told you what was for me. I never had that bug and i play the game from first day. Only once i had that bug, tested my ram, and had hundreds of errors.


----------



## HPE1000

Nothing makes me more upset than the people who just parachute in and c4 spam, I started tdm off 7/1, then eventually got to 30/7 or so, then 58 and 25 before I just left. I would say without over estimating, 18 or more of my 25 deaths came from c4's out of the sky.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nothing makes me more upset than the people who just parachute in and c4 spam, I started tdm off 7/1, then eventually got to 30/7 or so, then 58 and 25 before I just left. I would say without over estimating, 18 or more of my 25 deaths came from c4's out of the sky.


"raining on your parade"?









Obviously someone had to kill you unconventionally if you were doing that good lol


----------



## BulletSponge

I have a confession to make...................................I'm a C4 bomber and I love it.


----------



## CalinTM

Nice man, and i'm the tank man who roadkills you


----------



## Caz

Faster you playin tonight?


----------



## OverClocker55

I'm playing tonight xD


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I'm playing tonight xD


add me, thacaz

..no mic.


----------



## iPDrop

My team and I played the famous rivaL Gaming with xfactor the other day in 5v5:


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> My team and I played the famous rivaL Gaming with xfactor the other day in 5v5:


You and your teammates remind me of the old days playing gamebattles halo 3.









Layin the law down...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52708291/1/353503298/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52708084/1/353503298/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> My team and I played the famous rivaL Gaming with xfactor the other day in 5v5:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Nice*


----------



## Sebi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Hey, i need to put in the game console everytime i enter a server 2 command lines, render ahead limit, and triple buffering enable.
> How to start the game each time with those commands already active ? Because i need to re-enter them each time i enter a server.


Make a User.cfg file described in this BF3 Tweak Guide
My cfg is:

_RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 58_


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> My team and I played the famous rivaL Gaming with xfactor the other day in 5v5:


Nice, GG's.







Beating rivaL is a great accomplishment... though some of them haven't played bf3 at all in months.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> Make a User.cfg file described in this BF3 Tweak Guide
> My cfg is:
> _RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0
> RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
> GameTime.MaxVariableFps 58_


Why do you disable triple buffering?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nice, GG's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beating rivaL is a great accomplishment... though some of them haven't played bf3 at all in months.


yeah they are a bit rusty but it wont take them long to shake off their rust they are a really solid team we've already lost to them on other maps like seine crossing


----------



## kcuestag

What do you guys think about this guy?




I am sure he's using at least aimbot and no recoil macros, although he does hide them very well, but check his kill streak at minute 3:00, it's too obvious...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> What do you guys think about this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure he's using at least aimbot and no recoil macros, although he does hide them very well, but check his kill streak at minute 3:00, it's too obvious...


At 3:10 his aimbot keeps locking onto the dead body that's standing up








Most of it though, other than the instant snaps back and forth like you said at 3:00 looks like he could be legit.


----------



## [email protected]

See this is proof why there are CHEATERS in BF3. They're gonna cripple the MP system and stain the future of PC gaming. I wish these websites would get shut down and fined for selling cheats. Isn't it altering an product code illegal for sale use?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> See this is proof why there are CHEATERS in BF3. They're gonna cripple the MP system and stain the future of PC gaming. I wish these websites would get shut down and fined for selling cheats. Isn't it altering an product code illegal for sale use?


They don't really change any code, most of it are memory editors. The only time one got closed down (MSX) was due to some kind of tax evasion... the details are kinda murky, but apparently they were being paid via PayPal and making a lot of cash and in turn weren't declaring any.

But, unfortunately there will always be cheats, it's impossible to stop without a completely locked down system. All you can do is minimise the problem. To be fair, it's pretty easy to avoid if you play on active clan administered servers.


----------



## [email protected]

That's really hard to do when it comes finding an decent server with responsible admins instead of tripped on power corruption but yea..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Obvious cheaters are very rare in my experience. For all I know there could be lots of less obvious cheaters that hide it well, but they aren't _really_ a problem. I'd guess that I get wrongly accused of cheating more often than I play against a cheater.


----------



## skyn3t

Add me up
Origin: for raid-0 for MP and I need to do some coo-op







I never did it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's really hard to do when it comes finding an decent server with responsible admins instead of tripped on power corruption but yea..


Well, I manage to do it and so do many other people.


----------



## kcuestag

My server (Link in sig) is hosted in Madrid (Spain) with over 10Gbit connection, it is filled with players 24/7 and Admins as well, we normally see maybe one cheater every week, sometimes not even that, but when they appear, they don't even last for 30 seconds.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> My server (Link in sig) is hosted in Madrid (Spain) with over 10Gbit connection, it is filled with players 24/7 and Admins as well, we normally see maybe one cheater every week, sometimes not even that, but when they appear, they don't even last for 30 seconds.


I will be in your server tonight.

Last time I was there I said Viva Barcelona and they did not like it  Ahahahahaha .

I am thinking of changing my nickname to something Barcelona related for a week.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just received the Anker gaming mouse to review.

http://instagram.com/p/UL-oJ5ywV9/

Without a shadow of a doubt gaming mices provide you a better edge on the battlefield.
For those that were flaming me before for saying: "When you have a gaming mouse or keyboard you have an unnatural advantage on the battlefield" I feel like you guys are just PC fanboys - there's a huge difference between a normal mouse, my logitech MX revolution, and this Anker gaming mouse 8000DPI...that's absolutely mental precision


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just received the Anker gaming mouse to review.
> http://instagram.com/p/UL-oJ5ywV9/
> Without a shadow of a doubt gaming mices provide you a better edge on the battlefield.
> For those that were flaming me before for saying: "When you have a gaming mouse or keyboard you have an unnatural advantage on the battlefield" I feel like you guys are just PC fanboys - there's a huge difference between a normal mouse, my logitech MX revolution, and this Anker gaming mouse 8000DPI...that's absolutely mental precision


It's not how big it is, it's how you use it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> It's not how big it is, it's how you use it.


Indeed - but if you can use it, then it matters how big it is


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52735087/1/345691340/

^--- 9000 DPI mouse


----------



## HPE1000

How in the world can someone use 9000 dpi? I only use 1200dpi, setting to 3500 dpi is ridiculous, I could not imagine 9000


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How in the world can someone use 9000 dpi? I only use 1200dpi, setting to 3500 dpi is ridiculous, I could not imagine 9000


I use 1800 DPI with a very low sensetivity ingame. I used to play it on 1200 as well.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How in the world can someone use 9000 dpi? I only use 1200dpi, setting to 3500 dpi is ridiculous, I could not imagine 9000













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was just joking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> See this is proof why there are CHEATERS in BF3. They're gonna cripple the MP system and stain the future of PC gaming. I wish these websites would get shut down and fined for selling cheats. Isn't it altering an product code illegal for sale use?


I know some of the bigger cheat sites get away with it because they don't sell cheats. They sell access to their forums where the cheats are available. You'd think as big a company as EA is they would have a little better handle on at least curbing some of the larger commercial sites.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Obvious cheaters are very rare in my experience. For all I know there could be lots of less obvious cheaters that hide it well, but they aren't _really_ a problem. I'd guess that I get wrongly accused of cheating more often than I play against a cheater.


I've got to disagree. The cheaters that get good at hiding it are the biggest problem. They ruin the game, and they are the reason that any decent player constantly gets accused of cheating. The ridiculously obvious cheaters aren't really a problem the way I see it. If anything they are almost helpful in making it obvious to even those with blinders on that there is a problem. Like jumping up and down with a huge sign saying HEY DIPSTICKS LOOK RIGHT HERE, THIS IS WHERE THE HOLE IN THE CODE IS. FIX. Then PB monitors everyone using it for a month or so and issues a new ban wave. Suddenly all these "marvelous" players disappear for a week or two before the coders find a new hole to exploit and issue a update to their cheat. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52735087/1/345691340/
> ^--- 9000 DPI mouse


that's cute.
But I'm sure you could do better








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How in the world can someone use 9000 dpi? I only use 1200dpi, setting to 3500 dpi is ridiculous, I could not imagine 9000


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I use 1800 DPI with a very low sensetivity ingame. I used to play it on 1200 as well.


Mine is set to 2000 DPI, but was just stating the specs of the mouse








These programmable keys are extremely useful for knifing and grenading like a terrorist!


----------



## HPE1000

I know, I have 2 keys on the side of mine (all I need) I programmed them for borderlands melee and special ability, meant to make one for bf3 knifing and grenade but I forgot


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Obvious cheaters are very rare in my experience. For all I know there could be lots of less obvious cheaters that hide it well, but they aren't _really_ a problem. I'd guess that I get wrongly accused of cheating more often than I play against a cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> I've got to disagree. The cheaters that get good at hiding it are the biggest problem. They ruin the game, and they are the reason that any decent player constantly gets accused of cheating. The ridiculously obvious cheaters aren't really a problem the way I see it. If anything they are almost helpful in making it obvious to even those with blinders on that there is a problem. Like jumping up and down with a huge sign saying HEY DIPSTICKS LOOK RIGHT HERE, THIS IS WHERE THE HOLE IN THE CODE IS. FIX. Then PB monitors everyone using it for a month or so and issues a new ban wave. Suddenly all these "marvelous" players disappear for a week or two before the coders find a new hole to exploit and issue a update to their cheat. Rinse and repeat.
Click to expand...

It's not so bad being accused of cheating, actually for non-cheaters it should be a complement. I haven't seen any obvious cheaters for a long while, but I'm sure I have played with plenty of the type that hide their cheats. Overall cheaters suck, that we can all agree with, but I don't have as big a problem with the ones that hide their cheats. Yes they are disrupting the legitimacy of the games, but they aren't always at the top of the leaderboards, and if you can best them all around, then that is a good challenge.

I think if someone was accused of hacking and got upset, that would make them more suspicious to me than if they laughed it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mine is set to 2000 DPI, but was just stating the specs of the mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These programmable keys are extremely useful for knifing and grenading like a terrorist!


How well do the side buttons work for the knifing? I just determined that the side buttons on my MX518 have about a 1 second lag to do any action, so that makes them fairly useless... No wonder I could never get the quick knife to work on that. Guess it is just a software problem.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, I have 2 keys on the side of mine (all I need) I programmed them for borderlands melee and special ability, meant to make one for bf3 knifing and grenade but I forgot


hehe!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's cute.


Ha, I'm not so sure about that. I've been playing since beta and 20-0 is my best run so far.







I'm just not much of a camper. Shoot and move, shoot and move, get antsy and run around like a madman and get myself killed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ha, I'm not so sure about that. I've been playing since beta and 20-0 is my best run so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not much of a camper. Shoot and move, shoot and move, get antsy and run around like a madman and get myself killed.


I miss the days of BC2 when I could shoot and move BUT with a sniper!
Now I shoot and kill with an xbow








Still nothing beats my lovely SV98 in BC2

And yeah I don't camp either







!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Someone know a hotkey program, or other way to add volume control to my keyboard with hotkeys? Seems some of them conflict with Punkbuster, so there must be another way. Already miss the media keys since switching to the mechanical.


----------



## OverClocker55

I don't mind hackers.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> See this is proof why there are CHEATERS in BF3. They're gonna cripple the MP system and stain the future of PC gaming. I wish these websites would get shut down and fined for selling cheats. Isn't it altering an product code illegal for sale use?


The fix is that on a lot of servers there are now !votekick's.


----------



## mkclan

Hate cheaters


----------



## Raiden911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mkclan*
> 
> 
> Hate cheaters


nah, he was just too g00d.









jkin.

things gotta step up, but the best defense has to be done by active admins, and 3rd party tools.


----------



## HPE1000

I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


if my friend had continued playing the way he was going to he would be at around 2k hrs now...his at around 1.2k too..
But, unlike my friend, that pic you linked makes me laugh so much - nice amount of service stars he has there as a support


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


Some people who are part of a Clan will just afk in a server to get it to fill up. That inflates their play time quite a lot. 1200hrs+ of actual ingame playing would be pretty crazy though. Not hard to do if you played it a few hours a day or several days every week since release though.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Some people who are part of a Clan will just afk in a server to get it to fill up. That inflates their play time quite a lot. 1200hrs+ of actual ingame playing would be pretty crazy though. Not hard to do if you played it a few hours a day or several days every week since release though.


But if he afk'd then wouldn't his SPM be a lot lower?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


I took 4 months off, and switched from Xbox where I had about ~30 hours. Still have yet to crack the 100 hour mark total.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


Well the game did come out well over a year ago. When I look at my hours it always seems pretty crazy to me. 883 currently and I've slowed down quite a bit. But I pretty much look at it like this.
1) I don't play very many games. I've always been the type of player to have one game that I play a lot and that's pretty much it.

2) I'm not the type of person that has a new hobby every other week. I have 2 hobbies, one being PC gaming and all things related to that. (like performance PC's). And for reasons unrelated and out of my control my "other" hobby has pretty much been unavailable since BF3 came out.

3) I'm old, married and boring. I get off work late at night and come home and jump on my PC for a couple hours more nights then not. When my wife get's on me about time spent gaming or money I spend on "computer junk" I point out the fact that I could be out at the bar, casino or strip clubs every night like half of my co-workers. But no, I'm home, sober and having some fun playing BF3

4) I don't watch TV. Mindless sitcoms and "reality" TV have no appeal. I'll watch movies sure, or pick up last season's Fringe on Netflix but my time spent in front of the tube is WAY below average.

5) I like to play with friends. Many nights that if I had been playing by myself I would have called it a night a hour or two earlier then I did. Just the way it goes, join a clan or just get on Team Speak with a few friends on a regular basis and your play time will skyrocket.

If I get to feeling too bad about my crazy amount of hours spent in BF3 I just look up a certain friend of mine's stats and feel much better.
 









Anyway finally got the video from my 20-0 run earlier today uploaded.


----------



## OverClocker55

http://www.overclock.net/t/1347014/the-battlefield-3-doctrine-of-respectable-piloting


----------



## Capt

Anybody know where I can find bf3 for cheap?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347014/the-battlefield-3-doctrine-of-respectable-piloting


Wat. Who made up those ridiculous rules?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Anybody know where I can find bf3 for cheap?


It goes on sale all the time, but currently it isn't (afaik) The best deal I've seen is $25 for premium edition. More often it goes down to 35 or 40 for premium edition though.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1347014/the-battlefield-3-doctrine-of-respectable-piloting
> 
> 
> 
> Wat. Who made up those ridiculous rules?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Anybody know where I can find bf3 for cheap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It goes on sale all the time, but currently it isn't (afaik) The best deal I've seen is $25 for premium edition. More often it goes down to 35 or 40 for premium edition though.
Click to expand...

Someone on the forums on battlelog


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I love my new gaming mouse







!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52799756/1/177435049/

SV98 sniping was fun!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Obvious cheaters are very rare in my experience. For all I know there could be lots of less obvious cheaters that hide it well, but they aren't _really_ a problem. I'd guess that I get wrongly accused of cheating more often than I play against a cheater.


Agree, it's the guys that "blend in" that are the real issue. A blatant hack can be reported, put on radar, vote kicked, thrown under the bus in chat.

But there always has been and always will be cheaters in MP gaming...that's just human nature. Drop an *F-Bomb*, shoot the bird at the monitor, then move on to the next server...that's my fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't mean to be a jerk, but why do so many people on bf3 have ridiculous play times? Every lobby I join there are a ton of lvl 100's with sky high play times, this isnt even close to the highest play time I have seen, and I have 12 hours of play time...


When did you start playing?

Honestly, if it weren't for Borderlands 2 and Far Cry 3 I'm sure I'd be at 1k hours, easy. We rolled pretty solid right after the game dropped, tried some ladder matches, played/play with live streamers and for almost a full year BF3 was the only game I even played. Some of us just love this game. I do. EA/Origin, hacks and bugs...still love BF3. It's a good game.

All that being said: I really need to make some time for BF3.....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love my new gaming mouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52799756/1/177435049/
> SV98 sniping was fun!


What dpi and polling settings you using with it? just out of interest. Im considering trying different settings with my death adder


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What dpi and polling settings you using with it? just out of interest. Im considering trying different settings with my death adder


Here check out these pics:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-up-and-running-rules-updated/1380#post_18992763

http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-up-and-running-rules-updated/1390#post_18993625

I'm loving the new mouse - seriously I feel like a different player!
I just need to get used to it now, will probably turn down the sensitivity, in-game, although I pulled out some nice sv98 shots in that game


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hy All !

Anyone here knows why the duck BF3 is stuttering ?

I dont hink its the driver, i'm getting rid of this !

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4495874&postcount=187

Tried so much things even a second install on a hdd still but no change !









BTW : Dice said that the TV-Missile was patched > negative !









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7DwXYnHvk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here check out these pics:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-up-and-running-rules-updated/1380#post_18992763
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1340941/giving-away-50-steam-games-up-and-running-rules-updated/1390#post_18993625
> I'm loving the new mouse - seriously I feel like a different player!
> I just need to get used to it now, will probably turn down the sensitivity, in-game, although I pulled out some nice sv98 shots in that game


Looks good. Some of the config options like the lighting appeals to me, not the shape though just from the pics. The death adder I love for gaming.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hy All !
> Anyone here knows why the duck BF3 is stuttering ?
> I dont hink its the driver, i'm getting rid of this !
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4495874&postcount=187
> Tried so much things even a second install on a hdd still but no change !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW : Dice said that the TV-Missile was patched > negative !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7DwXYnHvk&feature=youtu.be


Disable HT.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Looks good. Some of the config options like the lighting appeals to me, not the shape though just from the pics. The death adder I love for gaming.


I googled your mouse - quite expensive for what you get - it is a quite simplistic mouse I must say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Disable HT.


Hyper threading?
And why's that?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I googled your mouse - quite expensive for what you get - it is a quite simplistic mouse I must say.
> Hyper threading?
> And why's that?


He said BF3 was stuttering. Either disable HT or disable core parking to remove the stutter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> He said BF3 was stuttering. Either disable HT or disable core parking to remove the stutter.


Ok - but WHY? lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok - but WHY? lol


I for one don't know the exact reason why BF3 stutters with HT on, maybe something do to with the CPU scheduling in Frostbite 2 engine.

For tips on how to improve smoothness in BF3 go to the guide linked in my signature.


----------



## CalinTM

Disable HT and put nvidia 310.90 or 306.97 driver.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I googled your mouse - quite expensive for what you get - it is a quite simplistic mouse I must say.
> Hyper threading?
> And why's that?


It is simplistic yes, but a very nice shape for me personally and I believe, someone will correct me if im wrong its designed for fps. I suppose mouse choice is like a lot of peripherals and down to subjective user choice. I have two thumb buttons, one for crouch and one for prone, shoot, aim and scroll. The lighting does work in harmony with my keyboard though as in the lights dim to bright and same colour. My Razer nostromo is the gadget I couldn't play without. Now that is configurable, jump, sprint, grenade, stab, team speak push to talk, move, change to primary or secondry instantly all at my left hand with six buttons just under the thumb and macros if needed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is simplistic yes, but a very nice shape for me personally and I believe, someone will correct me if im wrong its designed for fps. I suppose mouse choice is like a lot of peripherals and down to subjective user choice. I have two thumb buttons, one for crouch and one for prone, shoot, aim and scroll. The lighting does work in harmony with my keyboard though as in the lights dim to bright and same colour. My Razer nostromo is the gadget I couldn't play without. Now that is configurable, jump, sprint, grenade, stab, team speak push to talk, move, change to primary or secondry instantly all at my left hand with six buttons just under the thumb and macros if needed.


Oh that does look like a cool device!

And yeah I agree about the FPS and subjectiveness of choice.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It is simplistic yes, but a very nice shape for me personally and I believe, someone will correct me if im wrong its designed for fps. I suppose mouse choice is like a lot of peripherals and down to subjective user choice. I have two thumb buttons, one for crouch and one for prone, shoot, aim and scroll. The lighting does work in harmony with my keyboard though as in the lights dim to bright and same colour. My Razer nostromo is the gadget I couldn't play without. Now that is configurable, jump, sprint, grenade, stab, team speak push to talk, move, change to primary or secondry instantly all at my left hand with six buttons just under the thumb and macros if needed.


I litterally just bought the mouse you use on amazon.. gunna give it a try. I'm fairly certain something on my Cyborg R.A.T 7 is ****ed up- buttons double tripple clicking or not at all.

Though my response to your Nostromo is the Steel Series merc stealth. Great keyboard, though its audio ports suck dick.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> I litterally just bought the mouse you use on amazon.. gunna give it a try. I'm fairly certain something on my Cyborg R.A.T 7 is ****ed up- buttons double tripple clicking or not at all.
> Though my response to your Nostromo is the Steel Series merc stealth. Great keyboard, though its audio ports suck dick.


I love the mouse and have had none of the reported razer issues as yet. Yes that keyboard looks cool but I would still pick the nostromo keypad as its separate from my keyboard with the wrist and psalm support. Hand/wrist never aches using it even after hours and can position it exactly where I want it. My keyboard is the black widow ultimate but the most it gets used is posting on ocn lol. They have just made a new version of the nostromo, I forget its name and its mechanical, I might swap this year if its decent.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Hi again !

Thanks 4 all your replies to my Problem but disabling HT wasnt the Problem !

Currently i'm running 310.70 ,310.90 is totally stuttery like a Diashow ,306.97 is similar on my Sys. as 310.70 but gains more min/max FPS.

2 more guys in my squad having the same problem .

All using a P8P67 Deluxe with different memory manufacturer ,one uses a GTX 570 and me and the other one using a GTX 670 .









So were three were very confused about this ,so let me look if i have core parking disabled ...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love the mouse and have had none of the reported razer issues as yet. Yes that keyboard looks cool but I would still pick the nostromo keypad as its separate from my keyboard with the wrist and psalm support. Hand/wrist never aches using it even after hours and can position it exactly where I want it. My keyboard is the black widow ultimate but the most it gets used is posting on ocn lol. They have just made a new version of the nostromo, I forget its name and its mechanical, I might swap this year if its decent.


Its price is pritty high if your talking about what I think you are. Imo I think I might drop my keyboard for something else and pick up the logitech g13- i've NEVER had problems with any thing from logitech. I've spilled soda on mouses/keyboards, bashed on them, dropped them... dropped heavy things on them... and they always bounce back. Only ting I've seen kill a logitech keyboard/mouse is time, plus their software (for me) is easier to use than most any one else's.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Ok all Cpu Cores are parked .

I'm gonna unpark them and reply soon !


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Its price is pritty high if your talking about what I think you are. Imo I think I might drop my keyboard for something else and pick up the logitech g13- i've NEVER had problems with any thing from logitech. I've spilled soda on mouses/keyboards, bashed on them, dropped them... dropped heavy things on them... and they always bounce back. Only ting I've seen kill a logitech keyboard/mouse is time, plus their software (for me) is easier to use than most any one else's.


Yes I like Logitech. I have a razor naga also but would be impossible to use in fps its like a house brick lol

This the nostromo http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=razer+nostromo&qpvt=razer+nostromo&FORM=IGRE

Keypad/joypad rolled into one.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I like Logitech. I have a razor naga also but would be impossible to use in fps its like a house brick lol
> This the nostromo http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=razer+nostromo&qpvt=razer+nostromo&FORM=IGRE
> Keypad/joypad rolled into one.


I'm well aware of the nostromo, I don't like razor products for the most part, and the software for the 2 items I have used from them were less than par... far less.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG0dJoYRdcw









*and i don't mean the screen tearing !!!!!*


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG0dJoYRdcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and i don't mean the screen tearing !!!!!*


i heard that u need to desactivate the sync feature on nvidia card.

or try to use this guide
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624756852310/

hope it helps!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

u mean V-Sync ?

it's already off !

video without parked cores and deactivated vsync

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svf_wyECWJo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG0dJoYRdcw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and i don't mean the screen tearing !!!!!*


I don't see any micro stuttering....

won't see tearing because it's a video.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> I don't see any micro stuttering....
> won't see tearing because it's a video.


i do see the micro stuttering in that video.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> u mean V-Sync ?
> it's already off !
> video without parked cores and deactivated vsync
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svf_wyECWJo&feature=youtu.be


no what i mean is, that u need to turn off Adaptive VSync on Nvidia panel


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i do see the micro stuttering in that video.


No - what I see is a guy that's playing with a wireless mouse on a bad surface.
Don't take this offensively.

I have a MX revolution, and on wooden surfaces, I got exactly that - when I put a mouse pad, bang that "micro stuttering" was gone.

Long story short - I don't think this is down to any graphics errors....

PS. Vsync helps with framerate breaks, and tripple buffering helps with the "vdroop" of a GFX.
Long story short.

Triple buffering = vsync
Vsync = Offset value on a CPU
Adaptive vsync > normal vsync

That's how I see it in my eyes.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No - *what I see is a guy that's playing with a wireless mouse on a bad surface.*
> Don't take this offensively.
> I have a MX revolution, and on wooden surfaces, I got exactly that - when I put a mouse pad, bang that "micro stuttering" was gone.
> Long story short - I don't think this is down to any graphics errors....
> PS. Vsync helps with framerate breaks, and tripple buffering helps with the "vdroop" of a GFX.
> Long story short.
> Triple buffering = vsync
> Vsync = Offset value on a CPU
> Adaptive vsync > normal vsync
> That's how I see it in my eyes.


This is actually what my first impression was. Had similar issues to this before I got my wired RAT7.

Although I do get terribad screen tearing


----------



## CalinTM

Hey guys, DICE ever explained why the hell the game runs with no stuttering when disable HT ??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> This is actually what my first impression was. Had similar issues to this before I got my wired RAT7.
> Although I do get terribad screen tearing


haha oh yeah same here - without vcync....oh my gaawwwd - flying with a jet, outside view whilst turning, on ultra with my gtx660ti = tearing across the whole screen.
Vync helped, then adaptive + triple buffering, even more so







!

As for the mouse issue, yeah I had the problem - no problem having a wireless mouse, and a cheap or expensive one won't really make THAT much difference - the SURFACE however -> huge difference.
I bought a cheap and cheerful £4 (whilst on deal) OCUK mouse mat, that's apparently crossfire and SLI read hahahaha!

No I'm not joking read the description:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GS-001-OP&groupid=702&catid=32&subcat=

hehe


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No - what I see is a guy that's playing with a wireless mouse on a bad surface.
> Don't take this offensively.
> I have a MX revolution, and on wooden surfaces, I got exactly that - when I put a mouse pad, bang that "micro stuttering" was gone.
> Long story short - I don't think this is down to any graphics errors....
> PS. Vsync helps with framerate breaks, and tripple buffering helps with the "vdroop" of a GFX.
> Long story short.
> Triple buffering = vsync
> Vsync = Offset value on a CPU
> Adaptive vsync > normal vsync
> That's how I see it in my eyes.


no i'm thanking you 4 your reply but i had this on a G9x (laser)and actually on a Roccat Savu(led) ,both wired !

hm bad surface ? using this one http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-plus

2nd.http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-9hd

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490120472148/1/

edit : sry forgot to ask about if i should activate TB,Vsync or adaptive Vsync ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> no i'm thanking you 4 your reply but i had this on a G9x (laser)and actually on a Roccat Savu(led) ,both wired !
> hm bad surface ? using this one http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-qck-plus
> 2nd.http://steelseries.com/products/surfaces/steelseries-9hd
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654490120472148/1/


there should be nothing wrong then.
Do you encounter ANY problems on any other games?
I'm just trying to eliminate for you if it is software related (on your side) before telling DICE they suck (because they do lol)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Hey guys, DICE ever explained why the hell the game runs with no stuttering when disable HT ??


This has been an issue since release, they fixed it a month or two after release and broke it again a month or two ago.









Sadly there's no fix for it, except to disable HT, which is what I do.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there should be nothing wrong then.
> Do you encounter ANY problems on any other games?
> I'm just trying to eliminate for you if it is software related (on your side) before telling DICE they suck (because they do lol)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This has been an issue since release, they fixed it a month or two after release and broke it again a month or two ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there's no fix for it, except to disable HT, which is what I do.


sign !

BF3 is the only f****** Game which i have this issue with ,and i really think that they should go back to their roots ,but their bound on EA .

Look what hey have done to the hole C&C Universe !

The good Times are over !

Maybe the last Game i'm waiting 4 is Star Citizen !

EDIT:

One question did u mean the last patch or the last Battlelog Update which i think that ruined it the second time !

I hope Darklord comes online this week , their Devs are inclined people !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This has been an issue since release, they fixed it a month or two after release and broke it again a month or two ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly there's no fix for it, except to disable HT, which is what I do.


could someone PLEASE care to explain how HT is affecting it.
I want to know why, and how.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was playing yesterday Markaz Monolith TDM with my friend. I must say i am disappointed. Worst game/map/mode ever. I feel like they should stop the sniper going on top of buildings.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

...hard to explain for me, cause the only thing what ive read in the fps drop since patch 1.04 patch thread was: that they integrated it sloppy .

btw : am i the only one who fells that they really left us alone since December 2011 ,when Support and Communication was really bad since !


----------



## Derko1

Anyone have a link to that thread that talked about BF3 and different types of AA? It was a whole break down of type by type...?

I'm using Supersampling right now and it just doesn't look as good... even at 1440p and I hate dipping down 60fps on the 64vs maps.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone have a link to that thread that talked about BF3 and different types of AA? It was a whole break down of type by type...?
> I'm using Supersampling right now and it just doesn't look as good... even at 1440p and I hate dipping down 60fps on the 64vs maps.


Is it this one?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189461/bf3-deferred-anti-aliasing-vs-anti-aliasing-post-comparison-or-why-you-should-stop-using-msaa


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone have a link to that thread that talked about BF3 and different types of AA? It was a whole break down of type by type...?
> I'm using Supersampling right now and it just doesn't look as good... even at 1440p and I hate dipping down 60fps on the 64vs maps.


You are dropping because of the CPU not GPUs.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Maybe i'm too tired but i think ive fixed it... more i will tell you tomorrow ,work is calling me in 6 hours !

good fight good night !


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> You are dropping because of the CPU not GPUs.


Right.

The fact that I get more than 200+ without *Supersampling*, shows that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Is it this one?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1189461/bf3-deferred-anti-aliasing-vs-anti-aliasing-post-comparison-or-why-you-should-stop-using-msaa


Not really it... but turning off in game post AA makes it look so much sharper! I love it! +rep

It was a thread where they showed the differences of using adaptive AA, supersampling, post AA and the in game stuff... I think it might have not been on this forum though.

*Edit:* Found it!

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4284266&postcount=75


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Anyone have a link to that thread that talked about BF3 and different types of AA? It was a whole break down of type by type...?
> I'm using Supersampling right now and it just doesn't look as good... even at 1440p and I hate dipping down 60fps on the 64vs maps.


At 1440p I suggest you disable the MSAA, and just use AA Post on Medium (Which is FXAA Medium), gets rid of all the jaggies and the image quality looks good.


----------



## Derko1

Ok I think I am getting the best AA now... looks pretty awesome!









*Edit:* Settings I am using... got a few PMs asking...









Everything on Max in the video options, turned off Post AA in game. At 2560x1440 res.

Using 4xMSAA in game and also 4xMSAA forced through Radeon Pro and using Adaptive AA mode.

In addition to that, I am using my own SweetFX settings for the game (_correcting the god awful tint and making it looks prettier_)... TFL Rep settings for Ultra SMAA. Which I have attached to the bottom of the post. Simply extract into your BF3 main folder. You can toggle the effect with the scroll lock key.

-Use the injector at your own risk... I've been using it for 30 hours since the day I got the game and have not been banned... but there are a lot of _rumors_ about that.









Derko1 BF3 SweetFX.zip 234k .zip file


----------



## OverClocker55

Tell me now! What settings? Res? AA? Anything else? What program to take screenshots? THANKS!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Tell me now! What settings? Res? AA? Anything else? What program to take screenshots? THANKS!


Look above!


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Tell me now! What settings? Res? AA? Anything else? What program to take screenshots? THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look above!
Click to expand...

Thanks







I hope I don't get banned. Will try


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't get banned. Will try


I'm sure you won't. I know a ton of people here who use them... you may have to tone down the sharpening in my settings. Since I use 2560x1440 res... it works really well for me. Might not for others who have less pixel dense displays.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I don't get banned. Will try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you won't. I know a ton of people here who use them... you may have to tone down the sharpening in my settings. Since I use 2560x1440 res... it works really well for me. Might not for others who have less pixel dense displays.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm 1920x1080 o.0


----------



## iPDrop

Wasn't sure what to call this clip.... ;D


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc7YUvh3VHA&list=LLXwaHgxHiDjzf4vdyg_CZJg

Found this video today, reminded me of this thread sometimes and the consensus of bf3 v older bf series games. Found it real amusing

Enjoy if not seen it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Wasn't sure what to call this clip.... ;D


Drops camp spot and t bag


----------



## jellybeans69

Tried some BF3 for first time yesterday as i borrowed account from a friend. I used to play BC2 quite a lot and so far i like the bf3 too. Runs decent on my card too.

Also benched 7850 in Caspian Border 64/64

7850 2gb @ 1100/1400
i5-3570k @4.2

SSAO, x4 , everything ultra , fov 70 , vsync on , 1980x1020, mblur - maxed , felt no stutering except for when fps drops to 40-45 zone.


----------



## kcuestag

I'd drop the MSAA to x2 to get better minimum framerates. Also, the performance hit from SSAO is not worth it, either go HBAO, or completely disable it.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Fixed it by enabling Adaptive-Vsync,Triple Buff. on the Driver !!

HT is enabled !


----------



## youpekkad

Hey, I tried limiting my fps to 60 with the Afterburner, and the game runs buttersmooth (wasnt stuttering before either tho) and the good thing is that GPU runs cooler because it doesnt have to draw as many frames now







So I really like the idea...

...However, I get very noticeable screentearing, I heard that enabling Vsync would remove this, however, the reason why ppl suggest using framelimiter, is to get rid of the input-lag, and using Vsync fights against it (adds that small input-lag), SO any way to get rid of that tearing?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey, I tried limiting my fps to 60 with the Afterburner, and the game runs buttersmooth (wasnt stuttering before either tho) and the good thing is that GPU runs cooler because it doesnt have to draw as many frames now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I really like the idea...
> ...However, I get very noticeable screentearing, I heard that enabling Vsync would remove this, however, the reason why ppl suggest using framelimiter, is to get rid of the input-lag, and using Vsync fights against it (adds that small input-lag), SO any way to get rid of that tearing?


Kcuestag suggests using 59-64 as your limit for the frame rate and see if it gets rid of the tearing. For me using dynamic/adaptive Vsync and limiting the frame rate to 59 gives me the best feel. I was not able to get rid of screen tearing without vsync though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Fixed it by enabling Adaptive-Vsync,Triple Buff. on the Driver !!
> HT is enabled !


Told ya that's the way to go


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Yeah man thx!

send from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Yeah man thx!
> send from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk


my pleasure dude - I did extensive research into adaptive vs normal vcync and triple or no triple buffering.
Long story short, I trusted some highly respected reviewers/commentators, and went for triple + adaptive - and I notice the difference.

At times trip+adaptive might seem worse, but in high-action scenes, it comes out way on top.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my pleasure dude - I did extensive research into adaptive vs normal vcync and triple or no triple buffering.
> Long story short, I trusted some highly respected reviewers/commentators, and went for triple + adaptive - and I notice the difference.
> At times trip+adaptive might seem worse, but in high-action scenes, it comes out way on top.


Yea! Thanks btw. Saw your posts about it and decided to try it and the bigger spikes in latency I was getting went away with turning it on.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

@Tottally or the poster w/ the guide in their sig

Is there a way to get BF3 to load settings through a user created config file so one doesn't have too open the console in game each time and retype all the commands? In addtion, in CS (up to and including 1.6) and Sources there were options to help fix latency issues- like cmdrate and other cl_fix* commands. Can the same be done in bf3, if so what are they.

I've searched off and on since bf3 first came out and have had problems finding any info on this.. I'll get wind of something possible and by the time I get to where the info should be.. the thread is gone, or the post(s) containing the info are.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my pleasure dude - I did extensive research into adaptive vs normal vcync and triple or no triple buffering.
> Long story short, I trusted some highly respected reviewers/commentators, and went for triple + adaptive - and I notice the difference.
> At times trip+adaptive might seem worse, but in high-action scenes, it comes out way on top.


I really thank u man !!!!

+rep


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Yea! Thanks btw. Saw your posts about it and decided to try it and the bigger spikes in latency I was getting went away with turning it on.


Glad I could be of "guidance" bro!
Cheers for the rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> @Tottally or the poster w/ the guide in their sig
> Is there a way to get BF3 to load settings through a user created config file so one doesn't have too open the console in game each time and retype all the commands? In addtion, in CS (up to and including 1.6) and Sources there were options to help fix latency issues- like cmdrate and other cl_fix* commands. Can the same be done in bf3, if so what are they.
> I've searched off and on since bf3 first came out and have had problems finding any info on this.. I'll get wind of something possible and by the time I get to where the info should be.. the thread is gone, or the post(s) containing the info are.


commands?
I don't sue them sorry man.

I rely on my GTX660ti OC PE + nvidia settings to do the dirty work for me


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> @Tottally or the poster w/ the guide in their sig
> Is there a way to get BF3 to load settings through a user created config file so one doesn't have too open the console in game each time and retype all the commands? In addtion, in CS (up to and including 1.6) and Sources there were options to help fix latency issues- like cmdrate and other cl_fix* commands. Can the same be done in bf3, if so what are they.
> I've searched off and on since bf3 first came out and have had problems finding any info on this.. I'll get wind of something possible and by the time I get to where the info should be.. the thread is gone, or the post(s) containing the info are.


You can use a .cfg file.

Here's mine. Just edit whatever you want and simply extract it to your main BF3 folder.

user.zip 0k .zip file


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

@ all: Which Browser u prefer to play BF 3 ??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> @ all: Which Browser u prefer to play BF 3 ??


I can't stand IE - I would shoot myself before using that.

I have only 1 browser, and 1 browser to rule them all (lol)
Chrome.

Like ma 22" chroomeee on maaaa caddilaaaaaaaaac (sorry been watching too many GTA V trailers)


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't stand IE - I would shoot myself before using that.
> I have only 1 browser, and 1 browser to rule them all (lol)
> Chrome.
> Like ma 22" chroomeee on maaaa caddilaaaaaaaaac (sorry been watching too many GTA V trailers)


Are caddys common in England?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't stand IE - I would shoot myself before using that.


According to microsoft, you are this guy LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Are caddys common in England?


Not at all - but still applies mmmkaaay!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> According to microsoft, you are this guy LOL


hahahahah!

IE sucks...


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

lol nice video!

I'm using Chrome to play the sh...y programed BF 3 ,for other things i prefer Firefox !


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> You can use a .cfg file.
> Here's mine. Just edit whatever you want and simply extract it to your main BF3 folder.
> 
> user.zip 0k .zip file


The main install folder or the one that ends up in the c:\\(user)\Documents folder?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> The main install folder or the one that ends up in the c:\\(user)\Documents folder?


The main bf3 folder... you don't have to rename it or anything. Just drop it into the folder where the executable is.


----------



## Ghost12

Funny that windows ie video

I play in ie lol, in windows 8 so think its ie 10


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> The main bf3 folder... you don't have to rename it or anything. Just drop it into the folder where the executable is.


Awsome thanks- just a couple of quick questions:

Render.PerfOverlayEnable 1
Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1
UI.DrawEnable 1
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 1
WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 1024

EDIT: found This which told me what most of the top does, but I play @ 5760x1080 (eyefinity), should I adjust WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution to 1080 or 1920? Also, any commands to help with latency issues?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Drops camp spot and t bag


Changed to Drop Taking cover* and Dancing*

Why is it called camping to use cover to your advantage? I wasn't there for more than 10 seconds.... ppl pls.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Changed to Drop Taking cover* and Dancing*
> Why is it called camping to use cover to your advantage? I wasn't there for more than 10 seconds.... ppl pls.


I swear I saw another video of you, in the same exact place? That's why lol.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone have the link to the video that was on this thread a couple months ago? It was a BF3 short film about a Jeep with C4 against a helicopter. It was hilarious! Oh it was on a AK multiplayer map.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Awsome thanks- just a couple of quick questions:
> Render.PerfOverlayEnable 1
> Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1
> UI.DrawEnable 1
> WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 1
> WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 1024
> EDIT: found This which told me what most of the top does, but I play @ 5760x1080 (eyefinity), should I adjust WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution to 1080 or 1920? Also, any commands to help with latency issues?


The two top ones will display the latency overlay for GPU and CPU. The shadow resolution one only goes to 1024 max, so no matter what you set it to above that, won't make a difference.

Try using adaptive/dynamic vsync and also keeping the frame rate cap at 59. See if that helps. If you look at my post a few pages back, with the pics of my game. You'll see the overlay in the bottom left corner... I barely get any spikes with those settings that I am using. It's butter smooth and stays above 60fps all the time.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/46120#post_19002618

The post I was referring to.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Changed to Drop Taking cover* and Dancing*
> Why is it called camping to use cover to your advantage? I wasn't there for more than 10 seconds.... ppl pls.


dropped i send you a PM, check it please.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Hmm user.cfg in the orgin games/battlefield 3/ folder isn't working

well working 100%, some of the settings didn't change.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Hmm user.cfg in the orgin games/battlefield 3/ folder isn't working


How do you know it's not working....? Do you have show known file extensions active? Just make sure it does not show up as *user.cfg.txt* which some time tends to happen.

See.,, mine is working fine:


----------



## Swolern

Anyone else getting intermittent crashing on BF3 today?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone else getting intermittent crashing on BF3 today?


Had a crash half hour ago, disconnected something went wrong. only one today though


----------



## crashdummy35

Thinking of getting a new monitor. Been wondering if my little GTX 660 can push 1440p with no AA..? After seeing the BF3 1440p screenies around here...sheesh---the game looks freaking amazing at that res.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha
Got kicked because of:



Forgot it is a child's game....oh no wait









PS.
Guy had 43 service stars with a DAO and was still using it...hahaha ahh these type of people make me smile - sad life, can't find another gun, cause you suck huh?
Shame.


----------



## HPE1000

lol I guess you cant very well tell us what you said here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol I guess you cant very well tell us what you said here.


nop! haha

I utterly suck playing with a mouse and keyboard, but I gotta learn, so I'm forcing myself.
Pray and spray so far has been my GREAT SUCCESS!



M249 is....very NAICE (loved it on the xbox)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nop! haha
> 
> I utterly suck playing with a mouse and keyboard, but I gotta learn, so I'm forcing myself.
> Pray and spray so far has been my GREAT SUCCESS!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M249 is....very NAICE (loved it on the xbox)


It only took me around a week to get used to it. Slowly switched to pc gaming in the past months and now I can use a mouse perfectly


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It only took me around a week to get used to it. Slowly switched to pc gaming in the past months and now I can use a mouse perfectly


yeah practice makes perfect.
After the 16th (exams done) I'll be 24/7 pc gaming








Want to get lvl 50 in borderlands 2 too! (2 2? lol)


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I swear I saw another video of you, in the same exact place? That's why lol.


link the video

tdm on canals in a very small map thats a great spot to take cover, troll else where


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> link the video
> 
> tdm on canals in a very small map thats a great spot to take cover, troll else where


Your very own video...isn't hard to find.
Lol calm down dear.


----------



## iPDrop

You called me a camper.

Tell me where you see me in one spot for more than ten seconds.

Link it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> @ all: Which Browser u prefer to play BF 3 ??


I use chrome for battlelog because my main browser is Waterfox and battlelog doesn't support 64 bit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> PS.
> Guy had 43 service stars with a DAO and was still using it...hahaha ahh these type of people make me smile - sad life, can't find another gun, cause you suck huh?
> Shame.


People like you make me laugh- you suck so you blame it on the gun the other person uses?

First of all, people who play competitively need to keep their gun consistent so they can be their best with it and not lose matches
And even people who don't play competitively have reasons
1. We have to pick up all the slack for all the people on our team who suck
2. I could beat most people in a 1v1 fight no matter which gun both of us are using, but the problem is when I have to take on multiple enemies by myself or quickly snap and kill a noob that is camping in a corner already shooting at me. I need a reliable gun for this.
3. I paid for the game, I can use whatever I want as long as it isn't glitched (like the m26 dart was)
4. You could use the gun too if you really think it's the only reason you're losing gun fights. It's not like it's some gun only level 100s have unlocked or something. Oh wait, then you wouldn't be able to complain that that's the reason.

I could list some more but it's not worth my time. If you can actually come up with some counter arguments for these reasons, I'd be happy to explain some more


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd drop the MSAA to x2 to get better minimum framerates. Also, the performance hit from SSAO is not worth it, either go HBAO, or completely disable it.


HBAO has a bigger performance hit than SSAO.

It's noticeable, but not as severe as in BFBC2, they really improved on it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Fixed it by enabling Adaptive-Vsync,Triple Buff. on the Driver !!
> 
> HT is enabled !


The Triple Buffering option in the NVIDIA Control Panel is for OpenGL games only mate.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youpekkad*
> 
> Hey, I tried limiting my fps to 60 with the Afterburner, and the game runs buttersmooth (wasnt stuttering before either tho) and the good thing is that GPU runs cooler because it doesnt have to draw as many frames now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I really like the idea...
> 
> ...However, I get very noticeable screentearing, I heard that enabling Vsync would remove this, however, the reason why ppl suggest using framelimiter, is to get rid of the input-lag, and using Vsync fights against it (adds that small input-lag), SO any way to get rid of that tearing?


Enable VSync ingame but also reduce the FPS from 60 to 59, that'll eliminate any input lag created by VSync while also smoothing the image (no tearing).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Kcuestag suggests using 59-64 as your limit for the frame rate and see if it gets rid of the tearing. For me using dynamic/adaptive Vsync and limiting the frame rate to 59 gives me the best feel. I was not able to get rid of screen tearing without vsync though.


Wouldn't that be the same as disabling VSync completely?, Adaptive VSync turns off VSync when your framerate dips below your monitor's refresh rate, so setting it at 59 FPS on a 60Hz monitor would keep VSync disabled at all times.


----------



## OverClocker55

Floating Gun lerl


New Camo


----------



## ~sizzzle~

You're ready to go duck hunting now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> You're ready to go duck hunting now.


Yes and wabbit hunting xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I use chrome for battlelog because my main browser is Waterfox and battlelog doesn't support 64 bit
> People like you make me laugh- you suck so you blame it on the gun the other person uses?
> 
> First of all, people who play competitively need to keep their gun consistent so they can be their best with it and not lose matches
> And even people who don't play competitively have reasons
> 1. We have to pick up all the slack for all the people on our team who suck
> 2. I could beat most people in a 1v1 fight no matter which gun both of us are using, but the problem is when I have to take on multiple enemies by myself or quickly snap and kill a noob that is camping in a corner already shooting at me. I need a reliable gun for this.
> 3. I paid for the game, I can use whatever I want as long as it isn't glitched (like the m26 dart was)
> 4. You could use the gun too if you really think it's the only reason you're losing gun fights. It's not like it's some gun only level 100s have unlocked or something. Oh wait, then you wouldn't be able to complain that that's the reason.
> 
> I could list some more but it's not worth my time. If you can actually come up with some counter arguments for these reasons, I'd be happy to explain some more


First of all - that's cute that you think I blame others "because I suck" - far from it - come on Xbox, and I'll make you cry with some XBOW kills








But as we are talking PC -> No, I just have little gameplay, and I'm forcing myself to play with a keyboard and mouse - something I haven't done in over 4years. Long story short, I can still kill people, and most of the time end up on the top half of the leaderboard, but that doesn't mean I use the same gun over and over again. More so, this was on Noshar Canals - where using shotguns in most servers is actually kickable. In that very game another person had 100 service stars with a USAS and was using it.
1. I pick up the team, with all weapons, that point goes out the window, next.
2. Then why don't you start proving to everyone that you can actually use all guns, instead of relying on one? If you can only rely on one -> you can maybe kill me with that more efficiently on a 1v1
3. Of course, but that doesn't mean that I can't laugh at you for only using one gun. Heck even more to the point - you paid for the game, and yet you are using 5% of it, with one gun? You clearly didn't think this through.
4. Of course I could, in fact I have probably used the gun, and in fact I have 5 service stars on it. But after reaching 5 service stars I STOP using that f'ing gun, and don't continue to 100 service stars for it!

There's no two ways around it - be it competitively or not.
If you can ONLY use one gun to kill me, and no other gun because "you suck at using it in a tight situation" then the answer is clearly in the name.
Use one gun for the rest of your life, that's a great thing for you, but you aren't playing the whole game, if that's the case.
If that were the case for me, I would have never known how good or bad another weapon is, and some weapons (I can think of the PKP) sucked at first, because I didn't know how to use it! But once I got used to using it (over 200 kills later), then the gun became very fun to use.

More so, as De Storm on youtube would say: "Another day another challenge"
You are never setting yourself a new challenge with sticking to the same gun for over 300+ hrs of gameplay.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First of all - that's cute that you think I blame others "because I suck" - far from it - come on Xbox, and I'll make you cry with some XBOW kills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as we are talking PC -> No, I just have little gameplay, and I'm forcing myself to play with a keyboard and mouse - something I haven't done in over 4years. Long story short, I can still kill people, and most of the time end up on the top half of the leaderboard, but that doesn't mean I use the same gun over and over again. More so, this was on Noshar Canals - where using shotguns in most servers is actually kickable. In that very game another person had 100 service stars with a USAS and was using it.
> 1. I pick up the team, with all weapons, that point goes out the window, next.
> 2. Then why don't you start proving to everyone that you can actually use all guns, instead of relying on one? If you can only rely on one -> you can maybe kill me with that more efficiently on a 1v1
> 3. Of course, but that doesn't mean that I can't laugh at you for only using one gun. Heck even more to the point - you paid for the game, and yet you are using 5% of it, with one gun? You clearly didn't think this through.
> 4. Of course I could, in fact I have probably used the gun, and in fact I have 5 service stars on it. But after reaching 5 service stars I STOP using that f'ing gun, and don't continue to 100 service stars for it!
> 
> There's no two ways around it - be it competitively or not.
> If you can ONLY use one gun to kill me, and no other gun because "you suck at using it in a tight situation" then the answer is clearly in the name.
> Use one gun for the rest of your life, that's a great thing for you, but you aren't playing the whole game, if that's the case.
> If that were the case for me, I would have never known how good or bad another weapon is, and some weapons (I can think of the PKP) sucked at first, because I didn't know how to use it! But once I got used to using it (over 200 kills later), then the gun became very fun to use.
> 
> More so, as De Storm on youtube would say: "Another day another challenge"
> You are never setting yourself a new challenge with sticking to the same gun for over 300+ hrs of gameplay.


rofl, xbox. That aside... I like how you completely ignored my main point (comp players) And...
1. No, it's not possible sometimes, maybe on your tiny xbox servers or when the teams are almost even, but then you aren't picking up as much slack as I have to on 32 player+ when at least half my team(ie more people that your whole team on xbox) doesn't even know what the objective is
2. I don't need to prove myself, but if you would like me to a few times, sure, add me and we'll hop in a server. And you also ignored my point here..
3. Lol, I have used other guns before, I know what I'm "missing". Also, a couple guns, especially when all of them are so similar, is not nearly 5% of the game. Even just 1 gun from each class is more than 5% of the guns.
4. Ok, that's your opinion of what is fun or not, not mine. You want other people to have less fun just so you don't have to see the same gun on your death screen as often? Also 5 service stars is nothing, I have over 500 kills on tons of guns, almost as many as you and I don't even make it a point to try.

I can't "only" use 1 gun to kill you. As I said, I can outshoot most people no matter which guns we have.
I bet you aren't playing the "whole game" either. You probably avoid certain maps or modes or areas. Hell, you even were complaining that iPDrop was "camping" just because he was shooting at people in 1 area for a couple seconds, that probably means you don't like camping. Camping is part of the game, so if you don't camp, you aren't playing the "whole game"
Not sure what your point is here... I know how good or bad weapons are.. I'm pretty sure nobody literally only uses 1 gun ever, we still have used other guns before.

My challenges are beating other players who are actually skilled in competitive settings, and taking on multiple enemies at the same time in pubs. The only guns I can use to challenge myself against all the newbs in pubs are bolt actions(up close, aggressive recon style), which I do occasionally use in TDM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> rofl, xbox. That aside... I like how you completely ignored my main point (comp players) And...
> .


HAHA edit:
Don't worry something caught my attention about your profile.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You do realise I play on both, but didn't have the money to buy a PC rig beforehand right?
> No need to slag off Xbox players, nor the Xbox.
> Bloody fanboys.


All you got out of that entire post was me laughing at xbox? I didn't even say anything bad about it except the fact that it has smaller teams.


----------



## DuckKnuckle




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had a crash half hour ago, disconnected something went wrong. only one today though


hehe ghost and I had a nice lil game:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52915943/1/177435049/

Twas fun!

HAHA!
OWNED the server with Ghost:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52917686/1/177435049/

CHECK OUT THE reason I got kicked after the game:
I said "gg all"



Holy fraps man!


----------



## Ghost12

Did you get kicked after the game had ended? ridiculous lol probably stole too many tags


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you get kicked after the game had ended? ridiculous lol


haha yeah - I didn't leave myself.
But I got kicked after the scoreboard - which is good as I don't lose my award score etc









Had to call it a day anyway, need to get revising!
I could play games all day every day


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah - I didn't leave myself.
> But I got kicked after the scoreboard - which is good as I don't lose my award score etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to call it a day anyway, need to get revising!
> I could play games all day every day


we should play sometime.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> we should play sometime.


definitely bro!
I'm not a great player, but a key team player.
I'm getting used to pressing 3 and 4 more often and also the key t without looking at the keyboard.
As you can see, that's what happens when you haven't been playing for a while!


----------



## Ghost12

Funny, was just about to take someone`s tags on Caspian when got a black screen from gpu anyway couple seconds later he still stood there but facing me so shot him lol, how didn`t see me I don't know, must have telesponded with the gpu


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Funny, was just about to take someone`s tags on Caspian when got a black screen from gpu anyway couple seconds later he still stood there but facing me so shot him lol, how didn`t see me I don't know, must have telesponded with the gpu


No way....
I've been getting that quite a bit recently - and I thought it was my DVI connection...am I not the only one then?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Got the config working for the most part. though some issues: on Markaz Monolith in the heilo's, the hud gets washed out against the sky to the point I can't see it. Any way to change hud color or Crosshair color? Will setting up the injector help at all with this (didn't wana do to much yesterday so that's something i'll be doing today)

Also, It seems my single 6950 can't push High settings w/ Eyefinity to 59 fps by its self (single monitor it has no problems though), so I'm locking my self down to 45~ fps for now, untill my Asus DCII returns from being RMA'd.

Thing that's really getting me right now is the 80 fov i'm using, though between 70 n 80 i'm not seeing a big difference, but can't play on less than 70 or grater than 85, gives me head aches.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No way....
> I've been getting that quite a bit recently - and I thought it was my DVI connection...am I not the only one then?


I get it intermittently, don't think its the game, think its the gpu drivers. Im on 12.11 beta and have had this problem rarely since buying my gpu`s. Not had for couple of months then all a sudden last two days again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I get it intermittently, don't think its the game, think its the gpu drivers. Im on 12.11 beta and have had this problem rarely since buying my gpu`s. Not had for couple of months then all a sudden last two days again.


Yeah I got it a lot yesterday, but I think that was down to the DVI connection...as I fiddled with it, and it was fine after - I funnily enough killed someone on a black screen - PRAY AND SPRAY BABY! haha


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'd drop the MSAA to x2 to get better minimum framerates. Also, the performance hit from SSAO is not worth it, either go HBAO, or completely disable it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HBAO has a bigger performance hit than SSAO.
> 
> It's noticeable, but not as severe as in BFBC2, they really improved on it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Fixed it by enabling Adaptive-Vsync,Triple Buff. on the Driver !!
> 
> HT is enabled !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Triple Buffering option in the NVIDIA Control Panel is for OpenGL games only mate.
> 
> I know this already ,but why it makes a better perf. On bf3 when moving Mouse?? Could u explain ...
> 
> send from my Galaxy S2 using tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I got it a lot yesterday, but I think that was down to the DVI connection...as I fiddled with it, and it was fine after - I funnily enough killed someone on a black screen - PRAY AND SPRAY BABY! haha


You ever sprayed with that as val in close up unexpected fight? its shocking, its only downfall I think. Recently been trying all different guns in classes but im finding it hard to move away from the g36c in engineer, its replaced the val as my new baby lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You ever sprayed with that as val in close up unexpected fight? its shocking, its only downfall I think. Recently been trying all different guns in classes but im finding it hard to move away from the g36c in engineer, its replaced the val as my new baby lol


G36c - is a cross map weapon, seriously, getting 500 kills with that was a breeze lol









As for up close...I always seem to be killed by M16's...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> G36c - is a cross map weapon, seriously, getting 500 kills with that was a breeze lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for up close...I always seem to be killed by M16's...


Endlessly killed by m416 of some variation, I played aftermath this aft, which I rarely do because I cant stand it for many reasons and its full of m16 rambos lol. I only used the m416 when playing metro for the first 80 hours or so to learn the game, I got 1063 kills with it, an embarrassing stat that I am now trying to overhaul lol. Not touched it for 4 months. On assault which I rarely play its the g3a3 lately, awesome gun and even on iron sights. Support is where I struggle badly to find a medium, im trying to keep the same amount of service stars to each class(except recon as don't play unless stuck in base) the only gun familiar/happy with in support is the val.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Endlessly killed by m416 of some variation, I played aftermath this aft, which I rarely do because I cant stand it for many reasons and its full of m16 rambos lol. I only used the m416 when playing metro for the first 80 hours or so to learn the game, I got 1063 kills with it, an embarrassing stat that I am now trying to overhaul lol. Not touched it for 4 months. On assault which I rarely play its the g3a3 lately, awesome gun and even on iron sights


awww man LOVE THE G3!

I even used to sing around with it on Xbox.
"Now I'm fly like a g3, like a g3 like a like a gggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeee 3!" haha
Far East Movement got their G6 song wrong, clearly not enough BF3 there. Such noobs!

As for your stats, you should get on the knifing, you got knifed 2x in that game, and got one back








Btw, for team speak etc, I got a mic, and would gladly use it, just need to know how....

As for the question I asked you in BF3, I'll ask here in case anyone knows:
Anyone know how to party/squad up, before joining a game on BF3 on the PC?


----------



## Krazee

Spray and pray is for COD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Spray and pray is for COD


But Battlefield has become COD - insert any TDM game here.

*Totally Dubbed runs for cover to protect himself from flame*


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But Battlefield has become COD - insert any TDM game here.
> 
> *Totally Dubbed runs for cover to protect himself from flame*


When I get bored, I troll the server I am playing on asking people if this is COD. Some people get so pissed off and are like what are you smoking. I usually reply with stop camping lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> When I get bored, I troll the server I am playing on asking people if this is COD. Some people get so pissed off and are like what are you smoking. I usually reply with stop camping lol


hahahaha
And so they run around, trying to knife you....wait a minute....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> awww man LOVE THE G3!
> 
> I even used to sing around with it on Xbox.
> "Now I'm fly like a g3, like a g3 like a like a gggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeee 3!" haha
> Far East Movement got their G6 song wrong, clearly not enough BF3 there. Such noobs!
> 
> *As for your stats, you should get on the knifing, you got knifed 2x in that game, and got one back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, for team speak etc, I got a mic, and would gladly use it, just need to know how....
> 
> As for the question I asked you in BF3, I'll ask here in case anyone knows:
> Anyone know how to party/squad up, before joining a game on BF3 on the PC?*


Trying with the knife now, download team speak 3, most game servers have team speak available, the ones I play do anyway and there is rarely anyone on the channel at all. Don't think there is a way to squad up before the match


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Trying with the knife now, download team speak 3, most game servers have team speak available, the ones I play do anyway and there is rarely anyone on the channel at all. Don't think there is a way to squad up before the match


I shall get it next time then







!


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> When I get bored, I troll the server I am playing on asking people if this is COD. Some people get so pissed off and are like what are you smoking. I usually reply with stop camping lol


epic ,lol

btw :anyone can remember this comment from one of the devs ?

You are not beating COD by beeing it !!

LOL @ DICE


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I shall get it next time then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Don't think your supposed to but there are hundreds of completely empty channels that me/brother in law/son jump on when having a little session, not password protected and empty, it works real well.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/4655d137-b08b-411e-a835-7a5495cc51c2/UN-FLY-NOOBS-FLY-UN-UNITEDNOOBS/

This has team speak, always empty, I play it a lot this server its decent


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

GPU and DRIVER Roundup #3

http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FBattlefield-3-PC-221396%2FTests%2FBattlefield-3-Grafikkarten-Benchmarks-1042773%2F&act=url

nice benches,but Singleplayer only !!









this is also nice with a 4K LCD !
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.pcgameshardware.de%2FBattlefield-3-PC-221396%2FTests%2FBattlefield-3-4K-Monitor-in-4096-x-2160-1043410%2F&act=url

scroll down to see BF3 in 320*200 lol !


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *G36c - is a cross map weapon,* seriously, getting 500 kills with that was a breeze lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for up close...I always seem to be killed by M16's...


During/right after the BETA is when the G36/MG36 absolutely shone. Can't get into the "feel" of the G36 anymore, though...

Wish they'd put an M-14 (ultra old school) into the game or BF4 and just leave it an almost-uncontrollable/hard hitting "skill" gun. Say 33.33 dmg per shot, great in semi-auto but a bucking bronco in full-auto. That'd be awesome.


----------



## Ghost12

I didn't like the g36 when started using it couple of weeks ago but I absolutely love it now. Accurate and good at range or close up, not like most that when you empty half a clip all registered then they hop/skip and jump away like easter bunny on speed, for some reason im more accurate with it. We have clicked together lol


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> During/right after the BETA is when the G36/MG36 absolutely shone. Can't get into the "feel" of the G36 anymore, though...
> 
> Wish they'd put an M-14 (ultra old school) into the game or BF4 and just leave it an almost-uncontrollable/hard hitting "skill" gun. Say 33.33 dmg per shot, great in semi-auto but a bucking bronco in full-auto. That'd be awesome.


Their is an M14 in bf3, its the EBR, was in BC2. The M14 series (Orginal, EBR, and the 3 or 4 other variations) is semi auto only, in fact I haven't really heard of a full auto m14 being used in the real world, it can probably be done, just haven't heard of it.

Once I complete my 5 service stars on all recon guns, it will be my CC/Mid Range rifle of choice, for long range i'm partial to the 40A5 (usually out shooting the m98b nubs)


----------



## lem_

Can someone help me with SLI, i get better performance with one card than two?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

little notice :

On the Driverlevel Triple Buffering worx but if i set it on the user.cfg i get the same issue again ,whether I use adaptive vsync or not, doesnt matter .

But why it worx ,it only should work for OpenGL right ?

confused²


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Can someone help me with SLI, i get better performance with one card than two?


Have you just started using sli? check the seating on both cards, test the cards separately and in different slots if needed, then when you know both cards are working as they should be and enabled go from there with the help, it was a vague post hence the lack of replies


----------



## lem_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you just started using sli? check the seating on both cards, test the cards separately and in different slots if needed, then when you know both cards are working as they should be and enabled go from there with the help, it was a vague post hence the lack of replies


Been using SLi for a few months now,the cards are seated correctly, I've confirmed that on various ways. Now, apparently DICE sucks at Multi GPU optimization or my CPU is bottle necking, i7 950 @ 4.1Ghz?

Im playing at 1080p 120Hz, i want to get as close to 100 FPS constantly, dont care about Graphics settings as I play quite competitively. With one card I can almost do 100 constantly, with a mix of high, low, ultra , all MSAA off.
Ambient Occlusion off.

This helped.
http://www.geforce.co.uk/optimise/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#1


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha
> Got kicked because of:
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot it is a child's game....oh no wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS.
> Guy had 43 service stars with a DAO and was still using it...hahaha ahh these type of people make me smile - sad life, can't find another gun, cause you suck huh?
> Shame.


The DAO is one of the worst shotguns, at least he chose something different to rank up in. Not like the masses with 100 star M16 or M416. There really are no noob guns, some are easier to handle than others is all. I do consider some of them "dirty" or possibly OP, at least when the right people use them. MP7, M16, both fit that bill. 870 or SPAS with slugs can be pretty dirty as well, 1 shot kills most of the time even at range.

Also banning shotguns on TDM especially something like Canals is ridiculous. The shotguns are pretty much made for that type of game mode and map.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Been using SLi for a few months now,the cards are seated correctly, I've confirmed that on various ways. Now, apparently DICE sucks at Multi GPU optimization or my CPU is bottle necking, i7 950 @ 4.1Ghz?
> 
> Im playing at 1080p 120Hz, i want to get as close to 100 FPS constantly, dont care about Graphics settings as I play quite competitively. With one card I can almost do 100 constantly, with a mix of high, low, ultra , all MSAA off.
> Ambient Occlusion off.
> 
> This helped.
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/optimise/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#1


No I believe bf3 scales well on crossfire/sli but yes with two high end cards and your cpu in cpu heavy multiplayer there is many a post and thread with the same complaint. Especially if you are lowering settings for competitive play v graphics will offload even more work to the cpu than gpu. Most likely cpu bottleneck I believe but im sure someone else will chime in with the extra info you provided. What is your performance like in other titles for comparison


----------



## lem_

I'm thinking there might be some settings in nvidia inspector that I could change, more advanced tweaking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The DAO is one of the worst shotguns, at least he chose something different to rank up in. Not like the masses with 100 star M16 or M416. There really are no noob guns, some are easier to handle than others is all. I do consider some of them "dirty" or possibly OP, at least when the right people use them. MP7, M16, both fit that bill. 870 or SPAS with slugs can be pretty dirty as well, 1 shot kills most of the time even at range.
> 
> Also banning shotguns on TDM especially something like Canals is ridiculous. The shotguns are pretty much made for that type of game mode and map.


Well in my opinion, the DAO is actually a really effective shotgun.
Semi-auto, high damage, very accurate.

There are no over-the-top guns, as they have all been nerfed now - ie the M249 was an absolute BEAST at release.

To be frank with you, I don't care what gun it is (apart from the knife), having more than 5 service stars in the weapon just shows you have tried others.
I even have more than 5 service stars in some weapons....but there's a reason behind that:
As EA chose those gun for the assignments (ie 50 headshots with the L85A2, thus I have 800 kill with that weapon).

I've not played as much as most people, but I've got around 350hrs on me, and within that time, I still have yet to get 5 service stars in every weapon.

PS.
I dread the day I have to use the M27 IAR.


----------



## lem_

My SLI issue:


Spoiler: BIG SCREENS




settings

Above showing two cards in action, low usage on both, FPS: 75-78

Above showing one card in action: FPS 88 -90, sorry bit small on OSD



BTW cards are working amazingly otherwise, heaven FPS improves by 96% 47 to 90 FPS one to two cards


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I didn't like the g36 when started using it couple of weeks ago but I absolutely love it now. Accurate and good at range or close up, not like most that when you empty half a clip all registered then they hop/skip and jump away like easter bunny on speed, for some reason im more accurate with it. We have clicked together lol


Lol, it's all good. It's still decent but, it used to have the feel of "accuracy," like the AEK. The SCAR-H and the G36c were my one/two forever. Then I started running the MG36...it's still my top gun even though I Abandoned it months ago.

All the engie guns are basically the same now--except the SCAR-H which they've basically ruined.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Their is an M14 in bf3, its the EBR, was in BC2. The M14 series (Orginal, EBR, and the 3 or 4 other variations) is semi auto only, in fact I haven't really heard of a full auto m14 being used in the real world, it can probably be done, just haven't heard of it.
> 
> Once I complete my 5 service stars on all recon guns, it will be my CC/Mid Range rifle of choice, for long range i'm partial to the 40A5 (usually out shooting the m98b nubs)


This is an M-14: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M14_rifle

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/M14_rifle_-_USA_-_7%2C62x51mm_-_Arm%C3%A9museum.jpg
It's a Vietnam era infantry rifle. 7.62mm--a straight killer...a beast. But it was way too heavy and uncontrollable in full-auto so it was phased out. I'd love to see this in BF.... Is this what that sniper is based on..? I didn't know that. Cool.

The M40 has always been my sniper of choice as well. Great feel to it. I played tdm with it for a while to really get to know it. Love it.

Sorry for all the edits, I'm posting from a Nexus 7 ... And I hate mobile posting.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Lol, it's all good. It's still decent but, it used to have the feel of "accuracy," like the AEK. The SCAR-H and the G36c were my one/two forever. Then I started running the MG36...it's still my top gun even though I Abandoned it months ago.
> 
> All the engie guns are basically the same now--except the SCAR-H which they've basically ruined.
> This is an M-14: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/M14_rifle
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/40/M14_rifle_-_USA_-_7%2C62x51mm_-_Arm%C3%A9museum.jpg
> It's a Vietnam era infantry rifle. 7.62mm--a straight killer...a beast. But it was way too heavy and uncontrollable in full-auto so it was phased out. I'd love to see this in BF.... Is this what that sniper is based on..? I didn't know that. Cool.
> .


Yup thats the rifle thats behind the m14 EBR and m14 Softmod (bf3 and BC2 repsectivly). they are shorter, but the overall design is the same. The m14 was used as the orginal sniper system until the m24 replaced it (talking about standard military use).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> My SLI issue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIG SCREENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> settings
> 
> Above showing two cards in action, low usage on both, FPS: 75-78
> 
> Above showing one card in action: FPS 88 -90, sorry bit small on OSD
> 
> 
> 
> BTW cards are working amazingly otherwise, heaven FPS improves by 96% 47 to 90 FPS one to two cards


It's probably a CPU bottleneck. What is your CPU use(with ht off)& GPU utilization? What driver?

CPU bottleneck will be shown if you drop settings or resolution dramatically and you still have same FPS as before if you were at your CPU threshold. Also increasing heaving settings like 4xMSAA and GPU utilization goes up dramatically, if previously low.

Start your own thread or send me a pm if no fix.


----------



## lem_

maybe it's bottlenecking dunno, one card performs better than two, and thats weird.
I mean bottleneck i'd understand if one card = two card, but one being better than two cards







, or am i not getting something?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Yup thats the rifle thats behind the m14 EBR and m14 Softmod (bf3 and BC2 repsectivly). they are shorter, but the overall design is the same. The m14 was used as the orginal sniper system until the m24 replaced it (talking about standard military use).


They are still in use to this day. They were dusted off and distributed in certain instances in both Iraq any Afghanistan.

I tell you, the 750 rpm variant of this would be awesome. A nice challenge in-game.

Here's an oldie but goodie 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q2QBNIK0UA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Totally Dubbed

One of my favourite BF3 videos of all time


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Been using SLi for a few months now,the cards are seated correctly, I've confirmed that on various ways. Now, apparently DICE sucks at Multi GPU optimization or my CPU is bottle necking, i7 950 @ 4.1Ghz?
> 
> Im playing at 1080p 120Hz, i want to get as close to 100 FPS constantly, dont care about Graphics settings as I play quite competitively. With one card I can almost do 100 constantly, with a mix of high, low, ultra , all MSAA off.
> Ambient Occlusion off.
> 
> This helped.
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/optimise/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#1


im pretty sure that CPU its holding u back... did u checked your GPU USAGE? if it below 70% in both card then u have a bottleneck righthere... i wont you get a 3770k?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you just started using sli? check the seating on both cards, test the cards separately and in different slots if needed, then when you know both cards are working as they should be and enabled go from there with the help, it was a vague post hence the lack of replies
> 
> 
> 
> Been using SLi for a few months now,the cards are seated correctly, I've confirmed that on various ways. Now, apparently DICE sucks at Multi GPU optimization or my CPU is bottle necking, i7 950 @ 4.1Ghz?
> 
> Im playing at 1080p 120Hz, i want to get as close to 100 FPS constantly, dont care about Graphics settings as I play quite competitively. With one card I can almost do 100 constantly, with a mix of high, low, ultra , all MSAA off.
> Ambient Occlusion off.
> 
> This helped.
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/optimise/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#1
Click to expand...

Sadly, that CPU is holding your GTX670 SLI back in Battlefield 3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Sadly, that CPU is holding your GTX670 SLI back in Battlefield 3.


How is that so?
I would love to know - I'm intrigued as to how the CPU can be bottlenecking his performance







!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How is that so?
> I would love to know - I'm intrigued as to how the CPU can be bottlenecking his performance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


u are trolling right? that happy face at the end of your words... in other aspect that CPU cant feed those beastly cards... that the reason why!


----------



## lem_

I get better performance with one than two, so something else is wrong. I cant confirm bottleneck yet, I've seen bottlenecks and know what to look for.
http://www.techspot.com/review/458-battlefield-3-performance/page7.html

I doubt upgrading my CPU will give better performance, someone else, link me otherwise?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Have you checked temps to be sure they aren't getting hot and throttling ? Wouldn't be uncommon on that board.


----------



## lem_

Nah temps are fine on GPU's, CPU also, guessing driver issue, still looking.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well in my opinion, the DAO is actually a really effective shotgun.
> Semi-auto, high damage, very accurate.
> 
> There are no over-the-top guns, as they have all been nerfed now - ie the M249 was an absolute BEAST at release.
> 
> To be frank with you, I don't care what gun it is (apart from the knife), having more than 5 service stars in the weapon just shows you have tried others.
> I even have more than 5 service stars in some weapons....but there's a reason behind that:
> As EA chose those gun for the assignments (ie 50 headshots with the L85A2, thus I have 800 kill with that weapon).
> 
> I've not played as much as most people, but I've got around 350hrs on me, and within that time, I still have yet to get 5 service stars in every weapon.
> 
> PS.
> I dread the day I have to use the M27 IAR.


The M27 is actually pretty good. High capacity mag means goodnight to those baddies you so smartly flanked.

Now that I've reached lvl 100 I feel like there is little incentive to play anymore. At least until end game is released.


----------



## carmas

I think the M27 is a good weapon, it is not too difficult to control and the reload time is not bad. I find it quite enjoyable on smaller city maps, for medium range fights. However I haven't used in a couple of months at least, I am trying other weapons now.


----------



## OverClocker55

Got banned from servers for hitting 12 heli's and 8 jets with my tank xD. They couldn't handle the truth


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got banned from servers for hitting 12 heli's and 8 jets with my tank xD. They couldn't handle the truth


I hate admins that cry...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The M27 is actually pretty good. High capacity mag means goodnight to those baddies you so smartly flanked.
> 
> Now that I've reached lvl 100 I feel like there is little incentive to play anymore. At least until end game is released.


Fair play if you can use it - I've seen many use it effectively, I'm not one of them lol.
As for lvl 100 -> medals, ribbons, all weapons over 500-1000 kills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u are trolling right? that happy face at the end of your words... in other aspect that CPU cant feed those beastly cards... that the reason why!


Nop I'm not trolling.
I genuinely want to know why an i7 can't handle SLI.
Is it only his i7, or would mine be limiting SLI (if I ever got it in the future)?

Is it because there is too much information being transmitted to it?
Also would this apply more/less if the person had more monitors?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Got banned from servers for hitting 12 heli's and 8 jets with my tank xD. They couldn't handle the truth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate admins that cry...
Click to expand...

Same


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fair play if you can use it - I've seen many use it effectively, I'm not one of them lol.
> As for lvl 100 -> medals, ribbons, all weapons over 500-1000 kills.
> Nop I'm not trolling.
> I genuinely want to know why an i7 can't handle SLI.
> Is it only his i7, or would mine be limiting SLI (if I ever got it in the future)?
> 
> Is it because there is too much information being transmitted to it?
> Also would this apply more/less if the person had more monitors?


Well you have a 3700k... it's not a huge difference... but your CPU is better than his. I don't know if the claim that his CPU is the bottle neck is true though. Since it seems to me that no games now really push CPUs to their limit. I'm talking about well programmed games... not ones like Oblivion/Gothic 4 that max out my CPU and I get 40-50 fps cause of being badly optimized.









Here's a chart to look over some differences. There's really barely any... if none at all...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well you have a 3700k... it's not a huge difference... but your CPU is better than his. I don't know if the claim that his CPU is the bottle neck is true though. Since it seems to me that no games now really push CPUs to their limit. I'm talking about well programmed games... not ones like Oblivion/Gothic 4 that max out my CPU and I get 40-50 fps cause of being badly optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a chart to look over some differences. There's really barely any... if none at all...


See that's what I thought.

I honestly think the guys problem is:
The sli connection isn't good
The pcie speeds aren't properly adjusted, in other words one is on 4x link speed the other on 1x


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Nah temps are fine on GPU's, CPU also, guessing driver issue, still looking.


you should be good to go, not sure what is wrong. what resolution are you running? what drivers?

with 2 570's at 1080 my settings are:

all ultra
2x msaa
post processing aa off
motion blur off
hbao on
fxaa injector

cards at 900mhz core, 2000mhz mem and gpu usage is always 96-98-99% on my 2500k system. I used the same cards on my X58 rig and it performed slightly better ~10% (x16/x16 vs the x8/x8). I get between 80-150 fps depending on number of players/map/situation


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> See that's what I thought.
> 
> I honestly think the guys problem is:
> The sli connection isn't good
> The pcie speeds aren't properly adjusted, in other words one is on 4x link speed the other on 1x


Yup! That's what I'm guessing it is... could be his PSU also.


----------



## lem_

I doubt it's a fault at hardware level(PSU , PCI-E etc.), because ,as stated, other games scale excellently with 2 cards, and I have confirmed that recently.
Problem is specific to BF3 thus im posting here.
I've confirmed it's not a bottleneck, any other recommends on a software level, drivers etc.? game tweaks?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> I doubt it's a fault at hardware level(PSU , PCI-E etc.), because ,as stated, other games scale excellently with 2 cards, and I have confirmed that recently.
> Problem is specific to BF3 thus im posting here.
> I've confirmed it's not a bottleneck, any other recommends on a software level, drivers etc.? game tweaks?


It would not hurt to simply re-install the drivers. I see perfect x2 scaling with my cards. With one card I get between 45-60 with the settings I am using... with both, I am getting 100-120. So at least with crossfire the game seems to scale very well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Out of interest: you don't have any vsyncs set for bf3 only?
I mean have you check to see your in game settings and nvidia ones?


----------



## HPE1000

Starting yesterday i set vsync on the game and it helps my gpu not spin up as much. I was getting 90-150fps and my monitor is only 60hz so no real reason to not have it on.


----------



## lem_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest: you don't have any vsyncs set for bf3 only?
> I mean have you check to see your in game settings and nvidia ones?


indeed no vsync setting in nvidia GUI or in game, Im gonna continue disscusion on this issue HERE, just so that other people can easily find a solution if we come across one.

Cheers.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The M27 is actually pretty good. High capacity mag means goodnight to those baddies you so smartly flanked.
> 
> Now that I've reached lvl 100 I feel like there is little incentive to play anymore. At least until end game is released.


I'm in the same boat now, just recently hit 100 and it's like there is nothing else to do. I've been trying to work on some of the lame assignments, but that's about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> indeed no vsync setting in nvidia GUI or in game, Im gonna continue disscusion on this issue HERE, just so that other people can easily find a solution if we come across one.
> 
> Cheers.


I'll follow it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm in the same boat now, just recently hit 100 and it's like there is nothing else to do. I've been trying to work on some of the lame assignments, but that's about it.


yeah I'm just playing for assignments and medals - but more so trolling the battlefield and/or trying to pull off impossible shots







!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The M27 is actually pretty good. High capacity mag means goodnight to those baddies you so smartly flanked.
> 
> Now that I've reached lvl 100 I feel like there is little incentive to play anymore. At least until end game is released.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm in the same boat now, just recently hit 100 and it's like there is nothing else to do. I've been trying to work on some of the lame assignments, but that's about it.


I still love an intense match on Caspian Border. Played a couple of fun rounds of Conquest Assault yesterday. Caspian Border 3x size = awesome. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I'm in the same boat now, just recently hit 100 and it's like there is nothing else to do. I've been trying to work on some of the lame assignments, but that's about it.


What a refreshing change lol , the most logical next step in the game for a decent percentage of lvl 100 colonels is to use advanced search for servers containing the word "noob" or "learn" grab an m416, tank, heli or jet and achieve highest kill streak awards available. Its a hidden assignment, 100+ to 0 kill streak/dog tag.

This post was written with large amounts of cynicism - ie, tounge in cheek, before the level 100 outcry lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What a refreshing change lol , the most logical next step in the game for a decent percentage of lvl 100 colonels is to use advanced search for servers containing the word "noob" or "learn" grab an m416, tank, heli or jet and achieve highest kill streak awards available. Its a hidden assignment, 100+ to 0 kill streak/dog tag.
> 
> This post was written with large amounts of cynicism - ie, tounge in cheek, before the level 100 outcry lol


Impossible. You wouldn't last past 30-0 before being kicked and reported as being a hacker.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What a refreshing change lol , the most logical next step in the game for a decent percentage of lvl 100 colonels is to use advanced search for servers containing the word "noob" or "learn" grab an m416, tank, heli or jet and achieve highest kill streak awards available. Its a hidden assignment, 100+ to 0 kill streak/dog tag.
> 
> This post was written with large amounts of cynicism - ie, tounge in cheek, before the level 100 outcry lol
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible. You wouldn't last past 30-0 before being kicked and reported as being a hacker.
Click to expand...

hahaha, some of those "noob" servers actually have rank limits to prevent that type of abuse.


----------



## Ghost12

Don't be so defensive people lol, was posting/seeking amusement

Case review- evidence example-for amusement purposes only
If you are level 100 do not take this as offending material

Server - *Fly Noobs Fly*

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/52757976/1/

joined this for five minutes to gen the report lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53022879/1/780470447/


----------



## OverClocker55

Found out that laptop gpu's do better at there native res. I tested this using the fraps average fps thingy.
1280x720 Low-25 High-60 Average-42.5
1920x1080 (native res) Low-38 High-60 Average-49

All same settings. Weird LOL.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found out that laptop gpu's do better at there native res. I tested this using the fraps average fps thingy.
> 1280x720 Low-25 High-60 Average-42.5
> 1920x1080 (native res) Low-38 High-60 Average-49
> 
> All same settings. Weird LOL.


Is that because at the lower res the work is offloaded more to be cpu intense???? at the higher res the gpu does more work???


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Found out that laptop gpu's do better at there native res. I tested this using the fraps average fps thingy.
> 1280x720 Low-25 High-60 Average-42.5
> 1920x1080 (native res) Low-38 High-60 Average-49
> 
> All same settings. Weird LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that because at the lower res the work is offloaded more to be cpu intense???? at the higher res the gpu does more work???
Click to expand...

I'll have to check. It could be at the lower res everything kinda stops tying but at the native res it works xD. Thanks


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Well you have a 3700k... it's not a huge difference... but your CPU is better than his. I don't know if the claim that his CPU is the bottle neck is true though. Since it seems to me that no games now really push CPUs to their limit. I'm talking about well programmed games... not ones like Oblivion/Gothic 4 that max out my CPU and I get 40-50 fps cause of being badly optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a chart to look over some differences. There's really barely any... if none at all...


thats not possible in any means, are u telling me that a 3770k its at the same level on i7 920? are u serious?









if thats true why would people upgrade from i7920 or 940 or 950 to ivy bridge or sandy bridge? just for nothing?

the guy with issues in the SLI, he needs to check his GPU usage in the game... he can use the MSI AFTERBURNER FOR THAT


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ahhh man I just played against SUCH A SKILFUL PLAYER!!!!
HE can only use 1 class, and 3 guns:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dascpp/stats/355931394/

I present you one of the biggest noobs I've ever played against







!
Poor guy stopped noob-tubing after I said I was recording footage to put it on youtube hahaha - so cute.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

For those hating on Windows 8 and DirectX 11.1:


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ahhh man I just played against SUCH A SKILFUL PLAYER!!!!
> HE can only use 1 class, and 3 guns:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dascpp/stats/355931394/
> 
> I present you one of the biggest noobs I've ever played against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Poor guy stopped noob-tubing after I said I was recording footage to put it on youtube hahaha - so cute.


those stats dont show one class. I guess I dont get people calling other people noobs because they get owned by them. So what if you recorded it that he was using the grenade launcher. What exactly is your point. Im lost on this one. People that are good with certain weapons, vehicles etc.. how does that make them a noob. A noob IMHO is someone that doesnt know the game yet, or is NEW to the game. Its so funny to watch kids on the servers everyday when I play compain and whine about hacking noobing it up etc.. When a player is better than you with a weapon or vehicle doesnt mean he is hacking.

I wasnt very good at this game when I first got it even though I played every bf game released since 1942. bf3 just seemed different. but once I got the hang of it, I got good at it and progressively bettter. Im good with certain weapons because mainly I dont use alot of weapons because mainly they are terrible firing, etc..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

He uses one or three weapons in the whole game and has done for a long long time. More so, he was using the noob-tube (funny name that huh?) On metro. As a level 100 he should be ashamed. Simply put.

Just makes me laugh to know people actually play like this. Nothing wrong with it, as with that defensive stance in sure you are one too. But in my mind, no matter which way I look at it, I classify that person as a noob.
I actually prefer inexperienced players that actually are using different guns. Not only because they're curious, but because they want to try new or other guns out.

Yet to find a group of people who don't 'camp it out' with one or 5 weapons in their whole career.

Just makes me laugh and laugh and laugh a little more. Pure joy.


----------



## OverClocker55

Dubbed we had some good games. Thought you had to go to bed


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> He uses one or three weapons in the whole game and has done for a long long time. More so, he was using the noob-tube (funny name that huh?) On metro. As a level 100 he should be ashamed. Simply put.
> 
> Just makes me laugh to know people actually play like this. Nothing wrong with it, as with that defensive stance in sure you are one too. But in my mind, no matter which way I look at it, I classify that person as a noob.
> I actually prefer inexperienced players that actually are using different guns. Not only because they're curious, but because they want to try new or other guns out.
> 
> Yet to find a group of people who don't 'camp it out' with one or 5 weapons in their whole career.
> 
> Just makes me laugh and laugh and laugh a little more. Pure joy.


Well, I guess you have your own opinion of a noob, which I think is totally wrong. But whatever.

You are also wrong as to think I had a defensive stance on the matter. Im not one of your NOOBS that you speak of. I guess it all boils down to maturity also. I see many younger kids on the server using ignorant internet slang like NOOB, Pro, UMAD, etc... Just makes you look more of the so called noob you are calling other people. I guess it would make me laugh to.

Also. I noticed you mentioned that this guy should be ashamed basically that he is pretty good with three or so guns in the game. Being that his is a level 100 should make him feel even more of a good player. You do realize that a level 100 is nothing more than time. There are plenty high level players that aren't very good at the game, they just have a good bit of playtime.


----------



## Derko1

Got 56/56... hahaha... I gotta play more so I don't suck as much.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53049412/1/593087264/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> You do realize that a level 100 is nothing more than time. There are plenty high level players that aren't very good at the game, they just have a good bit of playtime.










....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ahhh man I just played against SUCH A SKILFUL PLAYER!!!!
> HE can only use 1 class, and 3 guns:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dascpp/stats/355931394/
> 
> I present you one of the biggest noobs I've ever played against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Poor guy stopped noob-tubing after I said I was recording footage to put it on youtube hahaha - so cute.


I wouldn't be so quick to call the guy names because of what weapon he used in a round. The guy is top 0% with 5 weapons, top 1% with 7 weapons, top 2% with 4, top 3% with 5, and has more kills with his 46th best weapon then you do with your top. On the other hand all he seems to play is Metro Rush so he does seem to at least be lacking in taste.







j/k


----------



## OverClocker55

Got called a hacker in my own server







Just cause I can take jets and helicopters down with a tank doesn't mean I hack









Anyways just went 21-1


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> He uses one or three weapons in the whole game and has done for a long long time. More so, he was using the noob-tube (funny name that huh?) On metro. As a level 100 he should be ashamed. Simply put.
> 
> Just makes me laugh to know people actually play like this. Nothing wrong with it, as with that defensive stance in sure you are one too. But in my mind, no matter which way I look at it, I classify that person as a noob.
> I actually prefer inexperienced players that actually are using different guns. Not only because they're curious, but because they want to try new or other guns out.
> 
> Yet to find a group of people who don't 'camp it out' with one or 5 weapons in their whole career.
> 
> Just makes me laugh and laugh and laugh a little more. Pure joy.


Lol you're so funny you brighten my day. Thanks


----------



## Slightly skewed

I don't understand why I'm better than, liek, everyone.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't understand why I'm better than, liek, everyone.


Because you have good hand to eye cordance


----------



## Ghost12

I love this thread, the constant healthy debate, fun poking and gentle sparring. It makes me smile/laugh to myself to the extent the wife thinks ive gone a bit cooky lol

I fully get the point you extremely skilled lvl 100`s make regards the use of favourite weapons because of familiarity in a competitive scenario, ie facing another top squad/team in a clan match or something but what I also buy into 100% is dubbed`s point that all too often you see lvl 100 that have great stats in battlelog/on paper in normal public servers using the same weapons/vehicles to do nothing other than buff stats, kd/spm. You see some players with ridiculously good stats that only ever play/abuse easy server settings, and these are not rare, there are many many many in my limited experience of playing the game.

For example - check out this supremely skilled killing machine with nearly 900 hrs gameplay, a great variation in weapons/vehicles used and a 3x kd ratio

Surely should be playing in a more competitive setting than a noob/learn to play server

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53027782/1/780470447/

Dubbed posted a video a few pages ago where was absolutely owning on a rush game and the first post in reply was must have been playing against noobs lol

There is little consistency in our opinions of others gameplay/skills.

This thread is my source of daily amusement


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well said ghost, couldn't have put it better myself!

Thing is most of the people that reply here are those level 100s, I know that means nothing, apart from gaming a lot of hours, but there are quite a few of them here that also stick to a few guns.

Funny story in fact:
Once a guy on Xbox, thought I must have been one of them. He must have gone on my battlelog, and then pmed me saying:
'You are the only person I have seen online to not get more than 500 kills in a given weapon. Amazing'

Summed it up for me really.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well said ghost, couldn't have put it better myself!
> 
> Thing is most of the people that reply here are those level 100s, I know that means nothing, apart from gaming a lot of hours, but there are quite a few of them here that also stick to a few guns.
> 
> Funny story in fact:
> Once a guy on Xbox, thought I must have been one of them. He must have gone on my battlelog, and then pmed me saying:
> 'You are the only person I have seen online to not get more than 500 kills in a given weapon. Amazing'
> 
> Summed it up for me really.


I was playing on 2 noob servers the other night with my 10yr old son, one map was Caspian then the other was grand bazaar, on Caspian it was quite obvious no-one could fly yet in a jet was a lvl 100 - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/hellocome/ - dropping more rocket pods than I have ever seen the whole round, he went 117-3. Surely he was that good he could have jumped out the jet and fought on the ground???. On bazaar another lvl 100 jumped in a vehicle when our team was pretty much trapped in deployment at the back of the market from early in the round and he sped up and down the market road the whole round going something like 67-2. In both round the next highest lvl player was something like colonel 20

There are a lot of highly skilled players and I have no doubt some of the contributors on here are those types of players, but there are also a lot of the lvl 100 who you so politely call noobs that do nothing than buff stats, I often call them something quite different and its not so polite lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha same. I got a nickname for them too hehe


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ahhh man I just played against SUCH A SKILFUL PLAYER!!!!
> HE can only use 1 class, and 3 guns:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dascpp/stats/355931394/
> 
> I present you one of the biggest noobs I've ever played against
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Poor guy stopped noob-tubing after I said I was recording footage to put it on youtube hahaha - so cute.


did you just blame this guy for using weapons? wow


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> did you just blame this guy for using weapons? wow


Blame?
Far from it.

Laughed - more like it.

EDIT:
Ghost - I think I'll keep off a few topics as some people seem extremely sensitive about these issues:
1. Using a controller
2. Playing on the Xbox instead of my PC
3. Comparing Xbox vs PC - especially tank turn 360 speeds
4. Laughing at "noobs" that use the same gun, over and over, and over again
5. Laughing at level 100's (or more to the point people whoa re low levels but have some ridiculous amount of service stars in one weapon) with no skill - in other words, haven't tried another weapon

LOL


----------



## nezff

It is pretty funny if you think about it.

Labeling people a name that you prefer to call them because they don't play the game the way YOU think it should be played or the way YOU think they should play it. Absolutely hilarious , so yeah the only thing we do agree on is that that's funny.

Funny, since I didn't see a disclaimer on the game I purchased stating we should play the game a certain way to avoid being called a noob or other names by a ignorant immature person because they don't agree with the way I use a gun, vehicle, etc..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Blame?
> Far from it.
> 
> Laughed - more like it.
> 
> EDIT:
> Ghost - I think I'll keep off a few topics as some people seem extremely sensitive about these issues:
> 1. Using a controller
> 2. Playing on the Xbox instead of my PC
> 3. Comparing Xbox vs PC - especially tank turn 360 speeds
> 4. Laughing at "noobs" that use the same gun, over and over, and over again
> 5. Laughing at level 100's (or more to the point people whoa re low levels but have some ridiculous amount of service stars in one weapon) with no skill - in other words, haven't tried another weapon
> 
> LOL


that's rather arrogant and truly not needed, and quite frankly not the general professionalism that is standard and should be on ocn.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> It is pretty funny if you think about it.
> 
> Labeling people a name that you prefer to call them because they don't play the game the way YOU think it should be played or the way YOU think they should play it. Absolutely hilarious , so yeah the only thing we do agree on is that that's funny.
> 
> Funny, since I didn't see a disclaimer on the game I purchased stating we should play the game a certain way to avoid being called a noob or other names by a ignorant immature person because they don't agree with the way I use a gun, vehicle, etc..


You choose the play the game you want, I never told you anything about that.
I just find it sad, if you play the game like that guy, that's it.

That's my opinion on it, and with the PEOPLE I PLAY WITH, ie ghost from these forums, my cousin, another mate from Sweden, we all agree upon one thing:
People that can't use a different gun, just suck at the game, or aren't SKILLED enough to play with another weapon.

Especially when they have over 60 service stars in the noob tube alone.

I also take offence to you calling me: "ignorant immature person"
I for one, am not insulting anyone on these forums, and won't do, if however you start and continue to do so, I shall simply report it to the moderators.
Capiche?

EDIT:
I also know that some of you, like the person above, take offence to it, and thus why I stated those 5 points. I just won't bring it up, but won't ever play with you guys on the Battlefield either


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> It is pretty funny if you think about it.
> 
> Labeling people a name that you prefer to call them because they don't play the game the way YOU think it should be played or the way YOU think they should play it. Absolutely hilarious , so yeah the only thing we do agree on is that that's funny.
> 
> Funny, since I didn't see a disclaimer on the game I purchased stating we should play the game a certain way to avoid being called a noob or other names by a ignorant immature person because they don't agree with the way I use a gun, vehicle, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> You choose the play the game you want, I never told you anything about that.
> I just find it sad, if you play the game like that guy, that's it.
> 
> That's my opinion on it, and with the PEOPLE I PLAY WITH, ie ghost from these forums, my cousin, another mate from Sweden, we all agree upon one thing:
> People that can't use a different gun, just suck at the game, or aren't SKILLED enough to play with another weapon.
> 
> Especially when they have over 60 service stars in the noob tube alone.
> 
> I also take offence to you calling me: "ignorant immature person"
> I for one, am not insulting anyone on these forums, and won't do, if however you start and continue to do so, I shall simply report it to the moderators.
> Capiche?
> 
> EDIT:
> I also know that some of you, like the person above, take offence to it, and thus why I stated those 5 points. I just won't bring it up, but won't ever play with you guys on the Battlefield either
Click to expand...

So a professional soccer player who sucks at football is bad at sports?

or a forward in hockey who sucks at goalie is bad at hockey?

Every person is better with some guns than others, *specializing* in what their good at

even competitive gaming teams have players which *specialize* in their role

ninja:
Quote:


> I also take offence to you calling me: "ignorant immature person"
> I for one, am not insulting anyone on these forums, and won't do, if however you start and continue to do so, I shall simply report it tot he moderators.
> Capiche?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> So a professional soccer player who sucks at football is bad at sports?
> 
> or a forward in hockey who sucks at goalie is bad at hockey?
> 
> Every person is better with some guns than others, *specializing* in what their good at
> 
> even competitive gaming teams have players which *specialize* in their role
> 
> ninja:


Sure you could look at it that way.
Or I could look at it another way - taking your example, and expanding it.

A soccer player ( I call it football), that can only do headers, but not run, dribble, pass is a bad player.

Take me as an example:
I've never been competitive in football, but yet can do 4 around the worlds in a row (this is something that quite a lot of professional players can't do).
Does this naturally mean I'm good at playing football?
Heck no.
I'm just good at one thing, and that is, doing around the worlds/learning and doing freestyle moves.

I'm rubbish in my first touch, my stamina sucks, and more so I barely look up to pass to my teammates.
Am I good in football, if someone asks - My reply is and has been for quite a few years:

I haven't played 11 a side football for many years, and don't really consider myself that good. But put my in a 1v1 or in a freestyle type game, and I will probably end up on top.

Check - your move.


----------



## nezff

Well since you felt the need to label people and namecall I guess it doesn't feel right when you FEEL like someone is labeling or name calling you. I guess since you have your group that you play with and you all agree with each other then you are perfect for each other.

I don't agree with you or your comrades on the subject of using a certain gun. The only reason there are multiple guns in the game is for having options to find the gun you like and enjoy playing with. I think you have misunderstood this option of the game. You for some reason think that a person using a certain gun and using it a lot makes them you label them. I think that's immature and ignorant. If you think that's name calling then I assume the shoe fits.

Also I'm not going to go on and on with this because no one is going to win with this. You have your opinion and I have mine. We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> All Time Statistics
> Kills 141,927
> Deaths 53,361
> K/D ratio 2.66


I dont care if hes noob tubing, those are no noob stats. Yes, the playing style may be annoying, but its obviously efficient. Same as in counter strike, the noob tube was annoying, but if someone was consistently 2.5/1, it meant behind the noob tatics was skill


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Well since you felt the need to label people and namecall I guess it doesn't feel right when you FEEL like someone is labeling or name calling you. I guess since you have your group that you play with and you all agree with each other then you are perfect for each other.
> 
> I don't agree with you or your comrades on the subject of using a certain gun. The only reason there are multiple guns in the game is for having options to find the gun you like and enjoy playing with. I think you have misunderstood this option of the game. You for some reason think that a person using a certain gun and using it a lot makes them you label them. I think that's immature and ignorant. If you think that's name calling then I assume the shoe fits.


The differentiation is the fact that I'm calling a type of gamer that name.
More so, that person isn't on these forums (correct me if I'm wrong







)

You might say: But is that fair to say such things behind people's backs?
I guess not.

Regardless you do make one good point in that statement: fun.
Games are about fun, and shouldn't be taken seriously.
So if a person deems it fun to be playing with one weapon, rather than the next - I see that point, but never really saw it in the past.

That in mind, I don't THINK that most of the people that use only 1 gun are doing it because: "I don't have fun playing with the other weapons"
For me I think that person is saying: "I can't play with the other weapons and suck at using them, so I'll stick to what I know best."

More so, his definition of fun, and to some extent mine included:
Fun is when I'm winning
To win, I have to be doing good at the game
And thus for some, that means using 1 gun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> I dont care if hes noob tubing, those are no noob stats. Yes, the playing style may be annoying, but its obviously efficient. Same as in counter strike, the noob tube was annoying, but if someone was consistently 2.5/1, it meant behind the noob tatics was skill


Of course that's a very good stats, but if I were to put him out of his cocoon, would he still be able to achieve those stats?
Regardless I probably used the term noob a bit too loosely.
If I re-phrase myself and say unskilled, I think that would be more appropriate. In my opinion again


----------



## nezff

I wouldn't go as far as calling them a unskilled player.

I use multiple guns but also find that I'm better with certain ones. Some shoot faster and more accurate and some are all over the place. For instance the g3a3 has a bunch more damage than other guns but you have to baby the trigger so to speak b


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I wouldn't go as far as calling them a unskilled player.
> 
> I use multiple guns but also find that I'm better with certain ones. Some shoot faster and more accurate and some are all over the place. For instance the g3a3 has a bunch more damage than other guns but you have to baby the trigger so to speak b


I actually equipped the g3 yesterday - was unimpressed by its slow rate of fire + damage.
I remember they patched the g3 as it was over-powered (that's when I was actually using it back at the release) - but never knew they toned it that much.
At least that's what it felt for me when I had a quick sesh the other day on PC.

And of course same here, there are guns that i feel more comfortable with.
On the xbox I've locked myself out of the m249 (reach 500 kills so fast)
I ABSOLUTELY love that weapon, even on BC2.

I'm having so much fun using it on the PC, I must say!









Like bringing back old memories haha


----------



## Derko1

Come on guys. Can this be dropped?

Just agree in that each person wants to play the game however the heck they want to play it. Simple.

There is no one right opinion over another.

Both parties drop it before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Come on guys. Can this be dropped?
> 
> Just agree in that each person wants to play the game however the heck they want to play it. Simple.
> 
> There is no one right opinion over another.
> 
> Both parties drop it before it gets out of hand.


hehe that's what I've suggested to do (referring to my 5 points) but seeing as people replied, I would naturally reply back









In other news, anyone looking forward to end game?
And also has anyone been tempted by getting MOH just due to the BF4 early access?

Finally, thoughts on BF4?
An improved version of BF3, or something a little different - what's your opinions?


----------



## king8654

Holy Moly!

Changed from Sharkoon S-Tatic SP PS3/PC headset to Plantronics GameCom 780

Its like hearing the game for the first time lol whew


----------



## redalert

Congrats on the new head phones, I just got a new toy to play with for some BF3 action


----------



## Derko1

Anyone know if a blutooth headset can used in game and have it receive voice, while still having sound come out my speakers?

Congrats on the headset! I've been looking to figure out how to hook up a mic in my set up and there seems to be nothing... I get sound via HDMI to my receiver and do not use onboard sound. My PC is like 15ft away from me, so a long cabled mic is my only real option...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hehe that's what I've suggested to do (referring to my 5 points) but seeing as people replied, I would naturally reply back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, anyone looking forward to end game?
> And also has anyone been tempted by getting MOH just due to the BF4 early access?
> 
> Finally, thoughts on BF4?
> An improved version of BF3, or something a little different - what's your opinions?


Not visited the site since this morning. Seems I missed a lot lol

I got war fighter, lot better game than on release since the patches but I still don't play. Im looking forward to end game, anyone have any info regards the content? read some of those battlelog forums some people are actually asking for dinosaurs. Oh dear. Im hoping the new maps will be more vanilla orientated with better application, ie poor spawn points etc, I cant buy into the aftermath style, although I like the maps design and theme just not the run and gun style. No more game modes like scavenger please.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> @ all: Which Browser u prefer to play BF 3 ??


Hey man!
I've been doing a lot of reading on HPET:
http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/1075781-tweak-enable-hpet-in-bios-and-os-for-better-performance-and-fps/

I think you'll find this statement interesting:
*"A guy on another forum claimed that by disabling it, his DPC latency plummeted and his gaming performance improved; most notably the microstuttering."*

JUST in case you were still getting problems, or as a matter of fact if anyone else is getting problems of the sort.


----------



## Ghost12

Just played this round and the haccusations were flying - this guy got reported I believe, the accusation was aimbot.

How do you tell when your playing? I never come across this before, he shot me 6 times I think but I wouldn't of thought anything if not seen all the console chat from several players.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53098187/1/780470447/

It was the recon killing machine guy, he shot me with pistol which looked more like a macro being used to me because of the rof


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just played this round and the haccusations were flying - this guy got reported I believe, the accusation was aimbot.
> 
> How do you tell when your playing? I never come across this before, he shot me 6 times I think but I wouldn't of thought anything if not seen all the console chat from several players.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53098187/1/780470447/
> 
> It was the recon killing machine guy, he shot me with pistol which looked more like a macro being used to me because of the rof


Im assuming your talking about this guy http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FeIatioloIGirI16/stats/807197068/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im assuming your talking about this guy http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/FeIatioloIGirI16/stats/807197068/


Yes that one, just joined the next round to see what happens lol waiting for the report - oh he been kicked mid game lol or quit.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53103792/1/780470447/

Is already performing the same on the next server


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes that one, just joined the next round to see what happens lol waiting for the report - oh he been kicked mid game lol was 60+ to less than 10


Aimbotting big time. I love the kill to headshot ratio he has 90%+ with almost every gun. The other person in his platoon is already banned.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Aimbotting big time. I love the kill to headshot ratio he has 90%+ with almost every gun. The other person in his platoon is already banned.


That is genuinely the first time I have ever seen this first hand, we have all seen reports and profiles but I have never been killed by one personally . Should be a new dog tag lol

He is currently 46-10 on the next unsuspecting server


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's the point of cheating - honestly?
Is there any goal or enjoyment of having a computer do the kills for you?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's the point of cheating - honestly?
> Is there any goal or enjoyment of having a computer do the kills for you?


No, it would never cross my mind, I cant see where the enjoyment comes from. Im never going to be a killing machine, im getting older so hand/eye slows down and never played fps on pc, only since august 12 so it was hard to get into the game but now I enjoy playing and doing my bit for the team or the objective. Sometimes I do really well or sometimes I am awful lol but I really enjoy this game. I am getting better with practise and in training for bf4. No aimbots required


----------



## redalert

BF3 aimbotters usually stay underground aka Metro. I have probably run across 15-20 aimbotters and only one time it wasn't on Metro. I remember one time right after BF3 was released I was playing metro and there were 5 aimbotters on the server. Luckily I was on the team with 3 aimbotters lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> BF3 aimbotters usually stay underground aka Metro. I have probably run across 15-20 aimbotters and only one time it wasn't on Metro. I remember one time right after BF3 was released I was playing metro and there were 5 aimbotters on the server. *Luckily I was on the team with 3 aimbotters lol.*


Funny lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha!


----------



## Slightly skewed

The most memorable aim botter I came across was on the Canals map during a Conquest round. I was in a tank at the canals flag and he was on the aircraft carrier with a sniper rifle and killed me while I was in the tank. Oh and on Caspian, one hacker was teleporting the whole team into a death pit of sorts. Those stand out the most, but I've certainly seen many others over the last year.


----------



## OverClocker55

TotallyDubbed I went back to the VI rush. Them lvl 100's using noob guns pissed me off so I cursed them all out and got temp banned


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> TotallyDubbed I went back to the VI rush. Them lvl 100's using noob guns pissed me off so I cursed them all out and got temp banned


hahaha!
At least you are doing the Battlefield a favour.

We trolled those "v2" guys so badly too


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> TotallyDubbed I went back to the VI rush. Them lvl 100's using noob guns pissed me off so I cursed them all out and got temp banned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha!
> At least you are doing the Battlefield a favour.
> 
> We trolled those "v2" guys so badly too
Click to expand...

IKR they got pissed


----------



## king8654

constant BSOD

with OC off on ram/CPU
HT on/off
drivers new/old
setting low/medium/high

reinstall?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> constant BSOD
> 
> with OC off on ram/CPU
> HT on/off
> drivers new/old
> setting low/medium/high
> 
> reinstall?


Check the Event Viewer to see if says what is causing the crash.

Edit: Doh! Didn't read the part about the drivers... also do a repair as stated below.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> constant BSOD
> 
> with OC off on ram/CPU
> HT on/off
> drivers new/old
> setting low/medium/high
> 
> reinstall?


Have you tried repair yet?


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> constant BSOD
> 
> with OC off on ram/CPU
> HT on/off
> drivers new/old
> setting low/medium/high
> 
> reinstall?
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried repair yet?
Click to expand...

through origin?i see trying now thanks

Edit: says everything kosher. in event viewer seem to getting:

volmgr
WMI
eventlog

when the game goes BSOD


----------



## TheYonderGod

Anyone here part of a competitive team that's recruiting? I think I'm gonna start looking for one on ESL or TWL, but I want to check here first in case maybe someone I already know a little bit is.








Or does anyone know where I should look? ESL seems to be mostly EU and TWL seems to be pretty inactive. Is Gamers Portal good?


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> constant BSOD
> 
> with OC off on ram/CPU
> HT on/off
> drivers new/old
> setting low/medium/high
> 
> reinstall?


this should help you in someway, godd luck http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654624756852310/


----------



## Derko1

Quick question! In some youtube vids, I see people have their HUD centered... how do you do this? It seems so much more useful if it were centered...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quick question! In some youtube vids, I see people have their HUD centered... how do you do this? It seems so much more useful if it were centered...


enlighten me to what you mean here - link a video


----------



## redalert




----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's it!









NOW! Another question! I use 2560x1440 as my resolution... sit about 8ft away from my display... so the UI is super tiny. Is there a way to tweak the UI so it's bigger?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> BF3 aimbotters usually stay underground aka Metro. I have probably run across 15-20 aimbotters and only one time it wasn't on Metro. I remember one time right after BF3 was released I was playing metro and there were 5 aimbotters on the server. Luckily I was on the team with 3 aimbotters lol.


Yep, I have seen the most blatant botters on Metro. The guys who get a LMG and just hold down the trigger, get 250/2 at the end of a round. lol "underground" haha, that was well worded. It's not really fun to be on either side with those crazy aimbotters though, you eventually just cap out everything and the enemy team either quits or stops spawning. Or you end up against the aimbot and have to sit at spawn screen till the match is over, or he's banned.

At least in HC servers people can TK the aimbotter sometimes..


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW! Another question! I use 2560x1440 as my resolution... sit about 8ft away from my display... so the UI is super tiny. Is there a way to tweak the UI so it's bigger?


play on lower resolution?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> play on lower resolution?


No.


----------



## mtbiker033

not sure what it going on lately with hacking/anti-cheat measures but I ran into two obvious hackers this over the weekend already. reported both of them and got an email response trom EA that they are investigating so I'm sure I wasn't the only one reporting it. Having not seen many hacks in awhile I guess it's just the cycle of things as the anti cheat catches up for awhile, then is defeated again with a new exploit.


----------



## Bluemustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*


Nice. But do you know if there is a way to move your 4 squad mates names on the right of the minimap to the left so i can move the minimap even furrther to the center?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW! Another question! I use 2560x1440 as my resolution... sit about 8ft away from my display... so the UI is super tiny. Is there a way to tweak the UI so it's bigger?


maybe this can help http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOW! Another question! I use 2560x1440 as my resolution... sit about 8ft away from my display... so the UI is super tiny. Is there a way to tweak the UI so it's bigger?
Click to expand...

Yes. You just have to look it up.


----------



## Blackout621

_Finally_ playing on PC. Add me guys; Prepare_4_Pwnage. Man, what a difference it is going from PS3 with a 770 SPM, 1.8 KDR, and 20.0% accuracy to PC







I'm pushing a .5 KDR, 225 SPM, and 10.0% accuracy. Oh boy, I've got some things to get used to. However, it's still fun. Even though I am so bad. It's really different; almost like a different game. It looks a hell of a lot better, the animation looks more fluid, there's more objectives and vehicles, and of course, more players. I don't like how you can regenerate grenades immediately, though, as opposed to taking 15 seconds or so to regen on console.


----------



## OverClocker55

Prepare_4_Pwnage is added !


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> _Finally_ playing on PC. Add me guys; Prepare_4_Pwnage..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Prepare_4_Pwnage is added !


addded









Origin : skyraiD-0


----------



## 98uk

I got my new 7950 and can crank up to 1920x1080, Ultra, 4x MSAA and HBAO.......... but....

Is it just me or does SSAO and HBAO increase the smoke/fog effect and actually make spotting in MP harder? I was changing it and it's so much harder with HBAO enabled compared to disabled.


----------



## Amhro

i think i have found a good way to record bf3 without any lag or something


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## OverClocker55

No







That would be bad. Use Fraps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used to do that on the xbox


----------



## DizzlePro

Watch out for this hacker, his name is kain1

just look at these battlereports

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/48945812/1/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46582357/1/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46786247/1/

Also check out this video, it may give you a understanding


----------



## OverClocker55

Wow that's fishy. Yep he hacks


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be bad. Use Fraps


of course it would be bad, i was just joking


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I didn't quite understand - the guy had better ratios than him, so he was jealous?
That's what I got from it. And then blaming it on hacks.

I have no idea if the guy is actually hacking or not hacking + I hate people that say: "I'm actually a pretty good FPS player..." followed with "That's actually really good stats (referring to his own)"


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Watch out for this hacker, his name is kain1
> 
> just look at these battlereports
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/48945812/1/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46582357/1/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/46786247/1/
> 
> Also check out this video, it may give you a understanding


lmao 2296 service stars with the M320


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't quite understand - the guy had better ratios than him, so he was jealous?
> That's what I got from it. And then blaming it on hacks.
> 
> I have no idea if the guy is actually hacking or not hacking + I hate people that say: "I'm actually a pretty good FPS player..." followed with "That's actually really good stats (referring to his own)"


No, bullets do a certain amount of damage, it's not possible to get a kill with 68% of your hits with a gun that only does 25 damage max, you need at least 4 hits to kill, meaning that at absolute most you should have 25%. Although that's not counting headshots, even then, if you ONLY get headshots and ONLY within the range that the gun does 25 damage, that's still only 50%.


----------



## Swolern

This guy was one shot killing me from across the map multiple times right now. He was in jet i was in heli and he just kept shooting me with one shot from the jet. Obvious hacking ***! http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/NIKOERT/#


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, bullets do a certain amount of damage, it's not possible to get a kill with 68% of your hits with a gun that only does 25 damage max, you need at least 4 hits to kill, meaning that at absolute most you should have 25%. Although that's not counting headshots, even then, if you ONLY get headshots and ONLY within the range that the gun does 25 damage, that's still only 50%.


ah ha! Makes more sense now







!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, bullets do a certain amount of damage, it's not possible to get a kill with 68% of your hits with a gun that only does 25 damage max, you need at least 4 hits to kill, meaning that at absolute most you should have 25%. Although that's not counting headshots, even then, if you ONLY get headshots and ONLY within the range that the gun does 25 damage, that's still only 50%.


There is the _extremely small possibility_ of hitting already damaged people, but even then. That's small/minute. Hardcore players have a higher hit/kill ratio don't they?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> There is the _extremely small possibility_ of hitting already damaged people, but even then. That's small/minute. Hardcore players have a higher hit/kill ratio don't they?


Yes, but assists go both ways, sometimes you'll hit people and not get the kill, sometimes other people will hit them and you get the last bullet and get a kill. Hardcore players should have a slightly higher hit/kill ratio but still that's a 3 hit kill or 2 hits if at least 1 is a headshot; still at most 50%.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That is genuinely the first time I have ever seen this first hand, we have all seen reports and profiles but I have never been killed by one personally . Should be a new dog tag lol
> 
> He is currently 46-10 on the next unsuspecting server


The account must of been banned already no stats are showing up on his account


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


is it me, or is your post just blank? lol

This is the video - embedding for me doesn't work either 0.0!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTIsSVr5XkQ


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> is it me, or is your post just blank? lol
> 
> This is the video - embedding for me doesn't work either 0.0!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTIsSVr5XkQ
Click to expand...

That was wierd..


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That was wierd..


I see your post as blank as well.


----------



## Krazee

I love it how some people use the tank and BTR-90 purely as transport. They get in and go to a flag and hop out and just leave the vehicle there for the other team, completely stupid. I went off on a few people like that yesterday.


----------



## Ghost12

I have spent the best part of this afternoon learning to fly some more. I really want to be able to be at least competitive. Tried empty servers again to use varying maps then some sparsely populated ones. I have the basics just about off alright, just need to master some techniques and awareness and stay up long enough to not get demoralised with it lol. I hate pilots when on the ground but credit where credit is due is not so easy as some make it look. Suppose need to put in the hours but its difficult to learn because many servers have real good pilots so sometimes the experience doesn`t last very long


----------



## skyn3t

Just remove the S from https


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have spent the best part of this afternoon learning to fly some more. I really want to be able to be at least competitive. Tried empty servers again to use varying maps then some sparsely populated ones. I have the basics just about off alright, just need to master some techniques and awareness and stay up long enough to not get demoralised with it lol. I hate pilots when on the ground but credit where credit is due is not so easy as some make it look. Suppose need to put in the hours but its difficult to learn because many servers have real good pilots so sometimes the experience doesn`t last very long


I love flying heli's/jets but the experience has diminished because of all the expert jet pilots out there. The jets ability to nearly turn on a dime and escape locked on weapons with ease has tarnished the airfare experience in BF3. Ultimately you have almost in every large flying map some Colonel Service Star 100 with over 100 hours flying jets mowing anything and everything that hits the sky. Although at this point I doubt they will nerf it or make it more realistic so I keep my gameplay on the ground. Like this a-hole http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/loverboy1701/vehicles/373889369/pc/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I love flying heli's/jets but the experience has diminished because of all the expert jet pilots out there. The jets ability to nearly turn on a dime and escape locked on weapons with ease has tarnished the airfare experience in BF3. Ultimately you have almost in every large flying map some Colonel Service Star 100 with over 100 hours flying jets mowing anything and everything that hits the sky. Although at this point I doubt they will nerf it or make it more realistic so I keep my gameplay on the ground. Like this a-hole http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/loverboy1701/vehicles/373889369/pc/


Ye that's the problem on nearly every server. I went on a learn to fly server this aft and guess what? a 100 appeared lol. I don't begrudge anyone to fly, they put the time in but I would like to find a server with some sort of balance to do that. Maybe its too late after release to start now so use it for training for bf4 I suppose. Its a whole side of the game never gets touched. I will persist lol feel like a turkey at a turkey shoot ha


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ye that's the problem on nearly every server. I went on a learn to fly server this aft and guess what? a 100 appeared lol. I don't begrudge anyone to fly, they put the time in but I would like to find a server with some sort of balance to do that. Maybe its too late after release to start now so use it for training for bf4 I suppose. Its a whole side of the game never gets touched. I will persist lol feel like a turkey at a turkey shoot ha


Hop into an empty server with a buddy or two and just dogfight.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Find someone else to practice jets with and go to a public unranked server.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ye that's the problem on nearly every server. I went on a learn to fly server this aft and guess what? a 100 appeared lol. I don't begrudge anyone to fly, they put the time in but I would like to find a server with some sort of balance to do that. Maybe its too late after release to start now so use it for training for bf4 I suppose. Its a whole side of the game never gets touched. I will persist lol feel like a turkey at a turkey shoot ha


I'm an excellent helicopter pilot but only average with jets. But when you allow a jet to turn and maneuver like that its far superior to everything else in the sky. Put some nerd behind the controls that plays BF3 6 hours a day with a jet and you have annoying situation. Its kinda sad actually. It results in nothing going on in the sky in maps like Karg Island which is a great map. No one wants to fly when they will be mowed down by a colonel 100 jet pilot within 10 seconds of takeoff. Thankfully bf3 has a great ground warfare experience for even new players coming in.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ye that's the problem on nearly every server. I went on a learn to fly server this aft and guess what? a 100 appeared lol. I don't begrudge anyone to fly, they put the time in but I would like to find a server with some sort of balance to do that. Maybe its too late after release to start now so use it for training for bf4 I suppose. Its a whole side of the game never gets touched. I will persist lol feel like a turkey at a turkey shoot ha
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an excellent helicopter pilot but only average with jets. But when you allow a jet to turn and maneuver like that its far superior to everything else in the sky. Put some nerd behind the controls that plays BF3 6 hours a day with a jet and you have annoying situation. Its kinda sad actually. It results in nothing going on in the sky in maps like Karg Island which is a great map. No one wants to fly when they will be mowed down by a colonel 100 jet pilot within 10 seconds of takeoff. Thankfully bf3 has a great ground warfare experience for even new players coming in.
Click to expand...

What's worse is when you get 2 expert pilots who are coordinating their strafing runs, they will dominate an entire game of Firestorm, they can fight off the air and then kill all the ground units as well. Those guys suck to be the enemy.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What's worse is when you get 2 expert pilots who are coordinating their strafing runs, they will dominate an entire game of Firestorm, they can fight off the air and then kill all the ground units as well. Those guys suck to be the enemy.


Its pretty normal these days lol. Last night after just getting owned by this jet pilot everytime I jumped in a havoc or little-bird I said f-it and went to sniping. Not even 5 minutes later I was getting shot at by the same guy in his jet because he was bored because no one dared fly in his sky. Its ******ed. Lay down a soflam and he would destroy it in one pass. You just kinda have to except it and move on in maps like Karg and Firestorm.


----------



## Ghost12

I have jumped in empty servers with other learners, its absolutely nothing like the real server. I just died loads in a server in the jet, even when you can get behind someone the window for hitting them is so small it takes a lot of time in the air or skill. The jets that murder the ground with rocket pods have no competition up there. That's a terrible game im in all too often on Caspian. Im trying tanks also because that's another side I never touch but that's hard also, if its not heli`s, its jets, not jets its c4/mines/rpg etc etc etc. Think im beginning to prefer my feet, at least its somewhat a level playing field. I just don't like giving up


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have jumped in empty servers with other learners, its absolutely nothing like the real server. I just died loads in a server in the jet, even when you can get behind someone the window for hitting them is so small it takes a lot of time in the air or skill. The jets that murder the ground with rocket pods have no competition up there. That's a terrible game im in all too often on Caspian. Im trying tanks also because that's another side I never touch but that's hard also, if its not heli`s, its jets, not jets its c4/mines/rpg etc etc etc. Think im beginning to prefer my feet, at least its somewhat a level playing field. I just don't like giving up


What has helped me drastically with Air combat in bf3 is using a wired xbox360 controller. Especially for helicopters. Give it a try.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> What has helped me drastically with Air combat in bf3 is using a wired xbox360 controller. Especially for helicopters. Give it a try.


I use the wireless, works really well. Still learning here too


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> What has helped me drastically with Air combat in bf3 is using a wired xbox360 controller. Especially for helicopters. Give it a try.


Yes, I have an xbox controller hooked up to my pc 24/7 that I use on a bunch of games and whenever I am playing BF3 I just reach down and pick up the controller when I get in a vehicle.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> What has helped me drastically with Air combat in bf3 is using a wired xbox360 controller. Especially for helicopters. Give it a try.


Yes I have a wired xbox pad, bought it specifically for this game for flying and never really used it. I am using it for tanks now also. Just been watching all the u-tube tips and strat guides, will try the air again later


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> That was wierd..
> 
> 
> 
> I see your post as blank as well.
Click to expand...

Fixed!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fixed!


Cool, what server is that on... and man I like sniping and the xbow... but I feel like a nub after watching that.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, what server is that on... and man I like sniping and the xbow... but I feel like a nub after watching that.
Click to expand...

It's on aftermath servers. Not mine btw xD. I feel the same o.0


----------



## Roadkill95

Hey peeps, I play BF3 almost daily so if you're looking fo ran infantry guy to play with add me.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/dunkmaster01/stats/391069090/


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*


Man that was awesome how the shots went with the beat of the music!








Did you make that?
Must have taken a lot of video editing to coordinate that.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man that was awesome how the shots went with the beat of the music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that?
Click to expand...

I wish.


----------



## Roadkill95

That was a really nice montage, aand props for using the SV-98, I find it impossible to get a kill with.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> That was a really nice montage, aand props for using the SV-98, I find it impossible to get a kill with.


I love the SV98.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I love the SV98.


I got revived the other day by someone who picked up my medic kit and he had the SV98 with a holo, laser, and straight pull bolt, I went on a 9-0 run with it and was loving it! great gun imo


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I love the SV98.
> 
> 
> 
> I got revived the other day by someone who picked up my medic kit and he had the SV98 with a holo, laser, and straight pull bolt, I went on a 9-0 run with it and was loving it! great gun imo
Click to expand...

Yes! I use holo and strait pull bolt


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes! I use holo and strait pull bolt


Gave it a shot with the 8x, laser and pull bolt. Seems decent, just not as good as the M98B


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man that was awesome how the shots went with the beat of the music!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you make that?
> Must have taken a lot of video editing to coordinate that.


It sounded like the shots were given a more hollow, bassy sound and then amplified. That or he modified the soundtrack and added bass punches at the shots.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Yes! I use holo and strait pull bolt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave it a shot with the 8x, laser and pull bolt. Seems decent, just not as good as the M98B
Click to expand...

All the bolt's have their place. M98B for long range to ultra long range, sv98 can be used for close to mid shots or run n gun since it has the edge in the 1 hit kill chest shot at close range. m40a5 has best reload time so it is excellent in close quarters/intense shooting. Actually I don't really like the L96 but it can be useful for short to mid like the others, just with lesser stats. JNG is useful for mid to long range.


----------



## Roadkill95

yeah the l96 is just meh. tbh I think all bolt action rifles need a buff because it takes huge amounts of skill use them while being mobile.


----------



## OverClocker55

That's true. Slap a red dot n the SKS and boom. Instant aimbot for real.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Was going threw some footage I recorded a couple of weeks ago and thought this was pretty funny.


----------



## OverClocker55

First time playing on this map. New camo/gun and omg gunship!


----------



## Gogos

My first video.


----------



## Ghost12

What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


Repair torch


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


Yeah the regular cannon is better. The guided is just good for switching to between shots to keep track of where the enemy tank is if you're both moving around(as you should be) and there's lots of smoke and debris blocking your vision. And obviously also if someone is soflaming. And _sometimes_ its ok for long range if you aren't very good at aiming with the main cannon. Overall, just stick with the HMG/LMG though. (RIP canister shell







)


----------



## carmas

I am no tank expert, but my opinion is to stick to the main cannon+HMG combo. I never use the guided missile, also because it is difficult to find somebody who is designating targets with soflam. And the canister shell has become quite useless after the AK patch. However I still use it sometimes, when I wan to have some fun shooting heli pilots


----------



## Beens17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I got revived the other day by someone who picked up my medic kit and he had the SV98 with a holo, laser, and straight pull bolt, I went on a 9-0 run with it and was loving it! great gun imo


Where can i find more ppls like that?...
So many times there are few dead bodies of medics, a support pass by, look at them and go away with out even thinking (or knowing...) he can pick up a kit and revive everyone to keep pushing the enemy.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beens17*
> 
> Where can i find more ppls like that?...
> So many times there are few dead bodies of medics, a support pass by, look at them and go away with out even thinking (or knowing...) he can pick up a kit and revive everyone to keep pushing the enemy.


This is so true! And I find it fun, picking up another kit because you can get some strange loadouts. Yesterday I had some fun when I took the kit of a dead medic to revive him, and he was using a IRNV scope which is something I never use.


----------



## Costfree

I haven't been on BF3 for a while. I'm loving the scavenger mode!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Best Team Deathmatch round of all times

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53363820/1/176107258/

It's like the entire team gave up except 2 players

I am A35A


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> This is so true! And I find it fun, picking up another kit because you can get some strange loadouts. Yesterday I had some fun when I took the kit of a dead medic to revive him, and he was using a IRNV scope which is something I never use.


Lol I was bored once so I used IRNV+Suppressor on the Scar-H and ended up really liking it. It's a weird scope that, but I love the way it looks on the gun with a suppressor.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


Definitely keep using the Guided Missile, more often than not people won't use the smoke, so using the guided missile once you've fired the main cannon first gives you significant leverage. It is also extremely useful when there are SOFLAMs around, or better yet, when you have a buddy in the CITV Station (F3 position), deadly combo.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Definitely keep using the Guided Missile, more often than not people won't use the smoke, so using the guided missile once you've fired the main cannon first gives you significant leverage. It is also extremely useful when there are SOFLAMs around, or better yet, when you have a buddy in the CITV Station (F3 position), deadly combo.


That CITV seat can do some serious damage if the 3 guys really play together. Definitely. Tank takes damage, CITV guy gets out and repairs while both guns keep firing. All those perks stacked too...


----------



## rcfc89

I know I'll probably get bashed for this but whatever. I've been playing BF3 on xbox since release up until about a week ago when I switched to PC. At first I switched to KB/M and did pretty well from all my years of playing CSS but vehicles/jets/heli's just seemed like a pain so I hooked up a wired xbox controller for when I jumped in a tank or heli. Last night I decided to turn up the sensitivity on the xbox controller and give the ground game a run. I actually played better and more or less dominated. I was a 58 colonel on xbox so I put some time in on the controller. So many say that you would get owned by people using KB/M but clearly there is an exception for some. I sniped a lot on xbox so it trained me to be fast and accurate on aiming at the target. I just had to turn up the sensitivity on the controller settings in the menu to match the Pc speed. I personally find sitting back in my comfortable office chair with my hands in my lap with a single controller much more comfortable then sitting upright against my desk with elbows elevated playing on KB/M. Has anyone else had any success playing with the 360 controller?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> That CITV seat can do some serious damage if the 3 guys really play together. Definitely. Tank takes damage, CITV guy gets out and repairs while both guns keep firing. All those perks stacked too...


Most definitely, 3 buddies playing together in a tank can take over a whole match pretty easily.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I know I'll probably get bashed for this but whatever. I've been playing BF3 on xbox since release up until about a week ago when I switched to PC. At first I switched to KB/M and did pretty well from all my years of playing CSS but vehicles/jets/heli's just seemed like a pain so I hooked up a wired xbox controller for when I jumped in a tank or heli. Last night I decided to turn up the sensitivity on the xbox controller and give the ground game a run. I actually played better and more or less dominated. I was a 58 colonel on xbox so I put some time in on the controller. So many say that you would get owned by people using KB/M but clearly there is an exception for some. I sniped a lot on xbox so it trained me to be fast and accurate on aiming at the target. I just had to turn up the sensitivity on the controller settings in the menu to match the Pc speed. I personally find sitting back in my comfortable office chair with my hands in my lap with a single controller much more comfortable then sitting upright against my desk with elbows elevated playing on KB/M. Has anyone else had any success playing with the 360 controller?


Nope you won't get bashed.

Everyone has a different style. Some are better at keyboard and mouse, some are better at gamepad.

I can not find gamepad as precise though, as opposed to a good gaming mouse. But its just me.


----------



## Ghost12

How many complete idiots play this game. I have experienced many today with venturing from my normal servers to learn tank.

Bandaar desert - blowing up ru vehicles sat occupying a tank
Armoured kill - ran over twice in ru deployment by jeeps doing their impression of the doughnut
Firestorm - one idiot with 1kill 20 deaths playing the whole round in a jeep packed with c4

Im astonsished.

These people were not lowly ranked - colonel 1 and above


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nope you won't get bashed.
> 
> Everyone has a different style. Some are better at keyboard and mouse, some are better at gamepad.
> 
> I can not find gamepad as precise though, as opposed to a good gaming mouse. But its just me.


The speed was an issue at first. Turning the sensitivity up high on the 360 controller made it very inaccurate at first because it was so much quicker then the way it was on xbox. About a few hours of play I was able to adjust. I'd say with my currrent setting its about 25-30% faster then the max sensitivity setting bf3 would allow on console. Making it a much more even playing field going up against an accurate mouse and keyboard. I'm only 12 rank right now. I can't wait until I get the M98 back. I had well over 5000 kills with it on console.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Most definitely, 3 buddies playing together in a tank can take over a whole match pretty easily.


I completely agree with this. I have tried this with random people on the servers and it works really well.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I completely agree with this. I have tried this with random people on the servers and it works really well.


The most effective tactic I have seen against me so far was one of the 3 get out, move to the side away from the tank and rpg/smaw me as soon as disabled. That was effective. I am pretty sick of dying/getting blown up but im determined to keep putting the time in as there is so much more to the game than feet


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What weapon do you tank experts prefer/use is better against other tanks, I have been practising all last night with the guided missile on Caspian type maps but it seems to take an age to lock the enemy tank and by the time of the first one landing I am in trouble. Is the normal cannon faster/better in tank v tank situations . And the guided also locks onto empty vehicles. There was an empty tank on checkpoint of Caspian that I was locked onto then a real one appeared and boom dead.


Well before they nerfed the gun switching times on tanks, I used to roll with the guided shell. I actually killed a ton of choppers with it, they didn't seem to notice it coming in, or I would get them in between flares/ecm etc. Now that they made the gun switch times so terrible it's not as good to use. It can still be useful, the other way I used it was to get a first shot on a distant tank, then pound with cannon afterwards. Lots of the time you can fire behind cover with it over a mountain or whatever when something is locked so you get a first shot advantage.

Does anyone know a trick to 2 shot a tank with reactive armor from the front? Using just main cannon on a tank. I went up against a guy who seemed to pull that off quite a lot, 2 shots and you were dead, like there was some trick spot to hit a tank that did more damage even with reactive (and not from behind). He could have been hacking, but he did have like like 500+ hrs in the tank so possibly he knew something special..

I remember in BF2 2 shots to the tracks was a kill, I got really accurate with the main gun and went for those shots most of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How many complete idiots play this game. I have experienced many today with venturing from my normal servers to learn tank.
> 
> Bandaar desert - blowing up ru vehicles sat occupying a tank
> Armoured kill - ran over twice in ru deployment by jeeps doing their impression of the doughnut
> Firestorm - one idiot with 1kill 20 deaths playing the whole round in a jeep packed with c4
> 
> Im astonsished.
> 
> These people were not lowly ranked - colonel 1 and above


lol even a jihadist should have better stats than 1:20 k:d haha.

Sometimes you just have noobs on your team, or trolls.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Was going threw some footage I recorded a couple of weeks ago and thought this was pretty funny.


Hey Sizzzle !

Which Tool u use for recording your Gameplay and what settings u are using ,your Vids running very fine and buttersmooth !










Wanna have that toooooo!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I know I'll probably get bashed for this but whatever. I've been playing BF3 on xbox since release up until about a week ago when I switched to PC. At first I switched to KB/M and did pretty well from all my years of playing CSS but vehicles/jets/heli's just seemed like a pain so I hooked up a wired xbox controller for when I jumped in a tank or heli. Last night I decided to turn up the sensitivity on the xbox controller and give the ground game a run. I actually played better and more or less dominated. I was a 58 colonel on xbox so I put some time in on the controller. So many say that you would get owned by people using KB/M but clearly there is an exception for some. I sniped a lot on xbox so it trained me to be fast and accurate on aiming at the target. I just had to turn up the sensitivity on the controller settings in the menu to match the Pc speed. I personally find sitting back in my comfortable office chair with my hands in my lap with a single controller much more comfortable then sitting upright against my desk with elbows elevated playing on KB/M. Has anyone else had any success playing with the 360 controller?


Hey man!
I'm exactly like you - been gaming since release ont he 360 - got premium on it, and then got a beastly PC, and thus trying to adjust on the PC now.

As for your query, here's my take on it:
Tanks, jeeps (or anything with wheels) + jets = controller (altohugh you'll have a disadvantge, as a mouse can magically turn a plane or tank uncontrolably, unliek our 360 controllers (or on xbox in fact) - even on max sensitivity.
Helis = Keyboard + Mouse

Comfort wise - Totally with you - it is SO MUCH MORE intuitive to play ont he controller.
Everything is within a stretch of a thumb. From spotting to shooting.
Whereas with the keyboard (not gaming pad) you got your left hand all the way on the left, and the mouse on the right (unless you are left handed of course lol)

As for what I prefer - well I prefer my xbox 360 controller on the PC too - as it feel more natural - but I'm FORCING myself to get back into mouse + keyboard, simply because with a mouse you got infinite amount of precision over the 360 controller.

Mouse precision: - - - - -
Xbox precision: - - -

(that's exaggerated, but you get my point)

Hope that gives you some insight for the VERY few people that play both on Xbox and PC, AND own a controller for the PC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nope you won't get bashed.


Sorry I got bashed beyond belief.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How many complete idiots play this game. I have experienced many today with venturing from my normal servers to learn tank.
> above


Ghost - my setup - without a shadow of a doubt the best setup.
That guided missile is the bomb - either with someone non-******ed in your 3rd seat, or a SOFLAM


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man!
> I'm exactly like you - been gaming since release ont he 360 - got premium on it, and then got a beastly PC, and thus trying to adjust on the PC now.
> 
> As for your query, here's my take on it:
> Tanks, jeeps (or anything with wheels) + jets = controller (altohugh you'll have a disadvantge, as a mouse can magically turn a plane or tank uncontrolably, unliek our 360 controllers (or on xbox in fact) - even on max sensitivity.
> Helis = Keyboard + Mouse
> 
> Comfort wise - Totally with you - it is SO MUCH MORE intuitive to play ont he controller.
> Everything is within a stretch of a thumb. From spotting to shooting.
> Whereas with the keyboard (not gaming pad) you got your left hand all the way on the left, and the mouse on the right (unless you are left handed of course lol)
> 
> As for what I prefer - well I prefer my xbox 360 controller on the PC too - as it feel more natural - but I'm FORCING myself to get back into mouse + keyboard, simply because with a mouse you got infinite amount of precision over the 360 controller.
> 
> Mouse precision: - - - - -
> Xbox precision: - - -


Thanks for your view on things. I put over 600hrs. on the 360 controller in BF3 and swear by it. After running the sensitivity up on the Pc version the controller is not only very fast but accurate. I can lock on someone equally as fast as I could would a mouse. Again I may be the exception as most have struggled to keep up with it. Regardless I fire up my rig late at night to enjoy myself and be comfortable. Comfort is a very important part of our lives. I recently spent 10k on a bed and another 12k on a hot tub for my new home. It was more then worth it. If playing on the controller puts me at a slight disadvantage then ohh well. As long as I'm comfortable and competitive I'm happy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Thanks for your view on things. I put over 600hrs. on the 360 controller in BF3 and swear by it. After running the sensitivity up on the Pc version the controller is not only very fast but accurate. I can lock on someone equally as fast as I could would a mouse. Again I may be the exception as most have struggled to keep up with it. Regardless I fire up my rig late at night to enjoy myself and be comfortable. Comfort is a very important part of our lives. I recently spent 10k on a bed and another 12k on a hot tub for my new home. It was more then worth it. If playing on the controller puts me at a slight advantage then ohh well. As long as I'm comfortable and competitive I'm happy.


You mean disadvantage, but yeah.
As long as you are having fun, and comfortable, that's all that matters.
End of the day it is only a game, not real life.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You mean disadvantage, but yeah.
> As long as you are having fun, and comfortable, that's all that matters.
> End of the day it is only a game, not real life.[/quote
> 
> Dubbed as I have never played tanks/vehicles I never really took much notice of what you have been saying regards mouse/kb v joypad relating to tanks, I have been playing this last two days with the xbox pad, I went on an empty server to set a couple of controls up and inadvertently looked at the turret speed with the mouse. WOW, the difference is unbelievable, its roughly half the time to rotate with mouse as is a 360 pad even with sensitivity turned right up on the pad. I think i will be doing better in tanks from now on that im turning the same speed as people on the keyboard/mouse. I was turning like a snail with the pad and getting owned in fights, always one shot behind


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You mean disadvantage, but yeah.
> As long as you are having fun, and comfortable, that's all that matters.
> End of the day it is only a game, not real life.


Dubbed as I have never played tanks/vehicles I never really took much notice of what you have been saying regards mouse/kb v joypad relating to tanks, I have been playing this last two days with the xbox pad, I went on an empty server to set a couple of controls up and inadvertently looked at the turret speed with the mouse. WOW, the difference is unbelievable, its roughly half the time to rotate with mouse as is a 360 pad even with sensitivity turned right up on the pad. I think i will be doing better in tanks from now on that im turning the same speed as people on the keyboard/mouse. I was turning like a snail with the pad and getting owned in fights


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Dubbed as I have never played tanks/vehicles I never really took much notice of what you have been saying regards mouse/kb v joypad relating to tanks, I have been playing this last two days with the xbox pad, I went on an empty server to set a couple of controls up and inadvertently looked at the turret speed with the mouse. WOW, the difference is unbelievable, its roughly half the time to rotate with mouse as is a 360 pad even with sensitivity turned right up on the pad. I think i will be doing better in tanks from now on that im turning the same speed as people on the keyboard/mouse. I was turning like a snail with the pad and getting owned in fights


I told you bro!
Crazy difference.
Pisses me off in fact, as in other games (as stated by some of my friends) the turning speed in tanks is matched to the normal speeds (in other words like it is on xbox/real life)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I told you bro!
> Crazy difference.
> Pisses me off in fact, as in other games (as stated by some of my friends) the turning speed in tanks is matched to the normal speeds (in other words like it is on xbox/real life)


I just been on bandaar and obviously still lost some fights but it was a world of difference, I felt in the fight one v one. Not just that when engineers are trying to run rings round you I never lost one to infantry. You can turn any direction instantly to stop the c4. Im loving this tank stuff now, shame wasted 10 hours on the pad lol. Start again now. In third person its stupid fast, have the time to look quickly all around whilst driving. I have never tried kb/mouse as bought the pad for vehicles.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I just been on bandaar and obviously still lost some fights but it was a world of difference, I felt in the fight one v one. Not just that when engineers are trying to run rings round you I never lost one to infantry. You can turn any direction instantly to stop the c4. Im loving this tank stuff now, shame wasted 10 hours on the pad lol. Start again now. In third person its stupid fast, have the time to look quickly all around whilst driving. I have never tried kb/mouse as bought the pad for vehicles.


I haven't had any issues owning other tanks in a tank dominated map using the 360 controller.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53349033/1/363674853/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hey Sizzzle !
> 
> Which Tool u use for recording your Gameplay and what settings u are using ,your Vids running very fine and buttersmooth !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna have that toooooo!!!


You should have stuck around for one more round in that beta server yesterday. Could have used the help, had a great round pretty much trying to hold down D but team got wiped.
Were you having any issues on that server ? Hopefully it was just my connection but I kept getting some pretty heavy stuttering. My ping was acting funny all night later on so it could have just been me.

Recording with Dxtory 2.0120, using the Lagarith Lossless Codec in YV12 mode which you have to download/install on it's own then it shows up as a Codec option. Settings 1920 X 1080 @ 30 FPS.



Problem with Dxtory is that it really wants a fast write speed. It can break up the recording on multiple drives to help alleviate that but I haven't messed with those options at all. I just picked up a SSD to use as a capture drive only and it makes a world of difference. Just much smoother & consistent recording than using my Caviar Black.

Dxtory with Lagarith is nice because there is very little lag from recording, it's a nice high quality video and it somewhat reduces the file size. Still huge but maybe 40GB files instead of 90.

Editing and rendering is a whole nother ball of wax.


----------



## OverClocker55

Well if anyone wants to play I'll be on my clans servers. LKG


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well if anyone wants to play I'll be on my clans servers. LKG


how do i join?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> I haven't had any issues owning other tanks in a tank dominated map using the 360 controller.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53349033/1/363674853/


Well I would think not as you have played the game since release on console with a pad to a good skill level. I have only played since august 12 and all 200 hours on foot, learning vehicles is new and the mouse is so much faster for turning looking.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Well if anyone wants to play I'll be on my clans servers. LKG
> 
> 
> 
> how do i join?
Click to expand...

You are on my friends list. Find the sever I'm on atm and click join


----------



## Krazee

add me if u want: bangincrazy

I'll be on later today


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> add me if u want: bangincrazy
> 
> I'll be on later today


I did. I'm UnicornVengeance


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well I would think not as you have played the game since release on console with a pad to a good skill level. I have only played since august 12 and all 200 hours on foot, learning vehicles is new and the mouse is so much faster for turning looking.


Well your the exact opposite to most. Most of those who use the 360 remote use it for vehicles only. (Jeeps/Tanks/Heli's/Jets) They turn to KB/M when on foot.


----------



## OverClocker55

Just hit a heli on the carrier taking off with my tank from E o.0 That's like 700m away.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Well your the exact opposite to most. Most of those who use the 360 remote use it for vehicles only. (Jeeps/Tanks/Heli's/Jets) They turn to KB/M when on foot.


You misunderstood somewhere, I do use keyboard and mouse for infantry, bought the pad for flying/driving. I wouldn't use it for infantry for another free premium. And now I wont use it for tanks either so flying it is. As never used tanks or only very occasionally, always used the pad, if I had to get out vehicle I switch to keyboard, anyway long and short is I agree with what dubbed has been saying for ages, when it comes to tanks the mouse is much faster than the pad on the highest sensitivity settings......... Now to avoid those heli`s and the gunship in the desert


----------



## OverClocker55

What does this mean?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> What does this mean?


Do not enter, yucky yucky in progress lol


----------



## OverClocker55

For real what does it mean


----------



## Roadkill95

Ahh that server you guys were on had too little tickets ( and too many campers







)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Had a good sesh solo - turning down the sensitivity of the mouse has helped me play better









by the way - one thing I never understood, and this is BC2 mentality for me:
A guy dies with an assault kit, you kill the guy that killed him.
I NATURALLY go pick up his kit, revive him, and then get my kit back (either if the other guys kit was assault, or my teammates one)

I did this today - however the guy that killed my teammate was an engineer, and my teammate was assault.
So I killed the guy that killed him, picked up his kit and revived him - So he gets up, with my M249 then runs off.
Fast forward 5mins of gameplay, I die in front of him, but this time he kills someone (bear in mind his got my assault kit) - what does the idiot do?
Oh nothing, just runs off....He ddin't even bother reviving, with my OWN KIT. I mean hello, really?

Oh and this guy wasn't exactly a Level 20 like me....more like a level 70 prestiged.


----------



## Derko1

How did you decide where to put the sensitivity for the mouse? I recently lowered mine too and feel that I have been playing better... finally got my rerrible 0.56 k/d ratio to almost 0.70







.


----------



## OverClocker55

Best BF3 Video Yet!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Best BF3 Video Yet!


very very good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How did you decide where to put the sensitivity for the mouse? I recently lowered mine too and feel that I have been playing better... finally got my rerrible 0.56 k/d ratio to almost 0.70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just because I felt uneasy really.
Also another interesting point is that I higher the dpi when I'm in a jet.
I still suck at flying though...Just doesn't work for me for some reason


----------



## mRAliN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Best BF3 Video Yet!


Aweesomeee


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice video, although explain me one thing - how does the team start magically gaining tickets, but loses them before? That didn't make sense to me


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice video, although explain me one thing - how does the team start magically gaining tickets, but loses them before? That didn't make sense to me


The entire gameplay is a setup and they probably used montage from few different rounds.

I am 100% certain that the entire thing was filmed in private servers in so many days.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The entire gameplay is a setup and they probably used montage from few different rounds.
> 
> I am 100% certain that the entire thing was filmed in private servers in so many days.


Oh of course, I have no doubt about that....but the LOGIC doesn't make sense.

At first they start at 1000 tickets -> and they gradually fall as the russian team sucks.
Then near the end from 1 or something low like that, it goes back UP to 20.

Of course revives would be doing that...but 20 people were LONG gone for it to even work, let alone be revived.

I don't think they thought this through properly.

FYI:
It is a great video, but by far not the best I've seen


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh of course, I have no doubt about that....but the LOGIC doesn't make sense.
> 
> At first they start at 1000 tickets -> and they gradually fall as the russian team sucks.
> Then near the end from 1 or something low like that, it goes back UP to 20.
> 
> Of course revives would be doing that...but 20 people were LONG gone for it to even work, let alone be revived.
> 
> I don't think they thought this through properly.
> 
> FYI:
> It is a great video, but by far not the best I've seen


I think they're kind of acting like tickets are players, the tickets go up when a new player joins.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I think they're kind of acting like tickets are players, the tickets go up when a new player joins.


999 players 0.0?

I did think of that then thought...wait a minute....

EDIT:
wow...I'm surprised how many ribbons I've unlocked in my short time of playing PC!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/awards/177435049/pc/

+2 medals!

0.0!


----------



## iARDAs

I got the Maverick DOG TAG..






















































































I sucked so hard at flying and had 0 kills. But this week I wanted to learn it and did so and now got the tag...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Maverick DOG TAG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sucked so hard at flying and had 0 kills. But this week I wanted to learn it and did so and now got the tag...


Grats I need to do that my self, after I complete the assignment I won't set foot in a jet again though- I also feel the the jets need a little nurfing. a 100 colonel with 50 hours in jets can completely upset the balance of the game. 1 player in 1 vehicle shouldn't have this power- also used 50h because that's the lowest I've seen on a colonel that can do what I've just said.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the Maverick DOG TAG..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sucked so hard at flying and had 0 kills. But this week I wanted to learn it and did so and now got the tag...


Congrats! I've yet to try flying any of the planes... other than the one that you "fly" in the campaign, have yet to try them. If it's anything like the helo's... I'm probably gonna crash.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Congrats! I've yet to try flying any of the planes... other than the one that you "fly" in the campaign, have yet to try them. If it's anything like the helo's... I'm probably gonna crash.


An xbox controller makes so much of a difference in the vehicles it is amazing.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> An xbox controller makes so much of a difference in the vehicles it is amazing.


Agreed!!! you may not crash for a while longer with the pad, until shot down of course by the pc equivalent of the red baron in a noob/training server in seconds lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Grats I need to do that my self, after I complete the assignment I won't set foot in a jet again though- I also feel the the jets need a little nurfing. a 100 colonel with 50 hours in jets can completely upset the balance of the game. 1 player in 1 vehicle shouldn't have this power- also used 50h because that's the lowest I've seen on a colonel that can do what I've just said.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Congrats! I've yet to try flying any of the planes... other than the one that you "fly" in the campaign, have yet to try them. If it's anything like the helo's... I'm probably gonna crash.


Tnx guys. I am not too fund of the jets either but alway wanted to get that dogtag because it looks cool. It took me so many conquest games with 0 kills and 20 deaths untill I figured out flying.

Also for me flying with the jets are easier than flying with choppers.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Tnx guys. I am not too fund of the jets either but alway wanted to get that dogtag because it looks cool. It took me so many conquest games with 0 kills and 20 deaths untill I figured out flying.
> 
> Also for me flying with the jets are easier than flying with choppers.


Quite the opposite for me... hopped in a chopper the first time had no problems keeping in the air for a min or two till being shot down... crashed the jet in under 30 sec.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Tnx guys. I am not too fund of the jets either but alway wanted to get that dogtag because it looks cool. It took me so many conquest games with 0 kills and 20 deaths untill I figured out flying.
> 
> Also for me flying with the jets are easier than flying with choppers.


Well done on your tag, I been practising on and off all week but I just cant stay up long enough to get the fighting. Can fly all day even low level and stuff its just the dogfighting mechanics and awareness. And jets so much easier than the choppers I agree


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quite the opposite for me... hopped in a chopper the first time had no problems keeping in the air for a min or two till being shot down... crashed the jet in under 30 sec.


thanks mate... Now I have to master the chopper. I can keep it on air but get shot easily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well done on your tag, I been practising on and off all week but I just cant stay up long enough to get the fighting. Can fly all day even low level and stuff its just the dogfighting mechanics and awareness. And jets so much easier than the choppers I agree


Thanks bro.

I know the feeling. At first I always crashed the jet right after taking off but than got used to it.

Just hitting the forward key "W" with the afterburner "shift" Than move with the mouse cursor.

I might have reverted the flying as when i move the mouse up, the plane also goes up. This made things simple to me. I actually ended up learning some sick skills along the way as well. Pretty fun actually.


----------



## Derko1

What map do you guys think is the best to get some practice in? I also have a 360 pad... I guess it'd be much easier for flying around.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What map do you guys think is the best to get some practice in? I also have a 360 pad... I guess it'd be much easier for flying around.


I personally like the Bandart Desert or whatever it is called. It is in the AK map pack.

Conquest.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> What map do you guys think is the best to get some practice in? I also have a 360 pad... I guess it'd be much easier for flying around.


Bandar for flying around, Caspian for actual flying. Caspian's layout is great for flying in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Agreed!!! you may not crash for a while longer with the pad, until shot down of course by the pc equivalent of the red baron in a noob/training server in seconds lol


That's me sometimes lol. Sometimes that's where some good pilots are though...


----------



## TheYonderGod

My Deathadder's side button just stopped working







No more quick revives for me til I can RMA it









Edit: nevermind, false alarm. Somehow the button got bound to something else in the driver settings


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My Deathadder's side button just stopped working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more quick revives for me til I can RMA it


Dang that sucks, do the side buttons work instantly when pressed? I recently discovered the side button on my mx518 has a delay between action and pressing the button. Wonder if drivers could fix it hmm.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Dang that sucks, do the side buttons work instantly when pressed? I recently discovered the side button on my mx518 has a delay between action and pressing the button. Wonder if drivers could fix it hmm.


Nope, no delay, I would try drivers if I were you. Nevermind about my button not working, somehow the button got bound to something else in the driver settings


----------



## solar0987

Hackers hackers hackers is all i can say.
Im almost tired of the game cause of them......

Had a 0.12 k/d ratio guy going 76-1

I called him out and got banned from the server....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well done on your tag, I been practising on and off all week but I just cant stay up long enough to get the fighting. Can fly all day even low level and stuff its just the dogfighting mechanics and awareness. And jets so much easier than the choppers I agree


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 999 players 0.0?
> 
> I did think of that then thought...wait a minute....
> 
> EDIT:
> wow...I'm surprised how many ribbons I've unlocked in my short time of playing PC!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/awards/177435049/pc/
> 
> +2 medals!
> 
> 0.0!


Here, I thought this might interest you 2 or 3 xbox noobs here.


----------



## Ghost12

Yonder you quoted me in your xbox noobs post!!!! just for reference I don't play xbox


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yonder you quoted me in your xbox noobs post!!!! just for reference I don't play xbox


My bad, I thought I remembered you saying you did. Was it something about using an xbox controller for vehicles then?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My bad, I thought I remembered you saying you did. Was it something about using an xbox controller for vehicles then?


Yep, been trying a pad for vehicles but been as swiftly ditched for tanks. So its for flying, which I cant do lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't know you you think you are, calling people noobs.
Sometimes I 'yonder' about people like you.


----------



## OverClocker55

I truly don't get it. My laptop with a I7 @ 1.73ghz and GTX 460m does almost as good as my rig.







I think my rig is broken. FPS is so crap on my rig and yet on meh laptop the fps is killer


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I truly don't get it. My laptop with a I7 @ 1.73ghz and GTX 460m does almost as good as my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my rig is broken.
> FPS is so crap on my rig and yet on meh laptop the fps is killer


Are they both on ultra for example?


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> I truly don't get it. My laptop with a I7 @ 1.73ghz and GTX 460m does almost as good as my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my rig is broken.
> FPS is so crap on my rig and yet on meh laptop the fps is killer
> 
> 
> 
> Are they both on ultra for example?
Click to expand...

There on 1920x1080. Laptop is running on LOW and desktop high/medium.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> There on 1920x1080. Laptop is running on LOW and desktop high/medium.


Could be due to the difference in GFX - try both on LOW


----------



## iARDAs

Aaan here we go

another connection problem

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625406845663/

I hope it is something minor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Aaan here we go
> another connection problem
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625406845663/
> 
> I hope it is something minor.


I'm surprised to see that there are so many problems, especially on PC.


----------



## FlawleZ

So I fired up BF3 last night after a long hiatus (haven't played really since a few weeks after karkand released) and man did it feel good! Been putting off playing as I knew the updates would be huge and my internet currently sucks. I recently moved to the 7950 from my 4890 and wow does it feel good to just crank everything to Ultra @1080P, click vsync and enjoy butter smooth 60FPS beauty. I still feel this is still the best (or close runner up) looking game currently. Looking forward to feeling n00b again in the game as I get acclimated again.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> There on 1920x1080. Laptop is running on LOW and desktop high/medium.


Yeah you might need to try different drivers for your 680, I have my in game settings on Ultra and high and get 90+ FPS with my 670


----------



## Krazee

This wedding stuff for my cousin is killing my BF3 time!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

EDIT:
Nvm.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> How did you decide where to put the sensitivity for the mouse? I recently lowered mine too and feel that I have been playing better... finally got my rerrible 0.56 k/d ratio to almost 0.70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good rule of thumb: Aim down the site and fire at a moving target...then engage multiples (2 maybe 3) and see how smoothly/rapidly you can move the sites to get a bead on the targets. You want to be able to engage sited-in if a target pops up at you while aiming down the sites at something else, instead of having to "tap out" of the sites and losing that split second. Once the speed while sited in is comfortable, try the setting in-game...adjust from there.


----------



## saint19

Hi guys.

Maybe here can help me.

I try to play BF3 all days, but sometimes when I'm playing the games freeze and I have to restart the rig because isn't even possible open the task manager. Which could be the problem? My specs are in my signature..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Maybe here can help me.
> 
> I try to play BF3 all days, but sometimes when I'm playing the games freeze and I have to restart the rig because isn't even possible open the task manager. Which could be the problem? My specs are in my signature..


Does it freeze with everything at stock settings? To eliminate your OC being the problem.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does it freeze with everything at stock settings? To *eliminate your OC being the problem*.


^ Always start there. Go straight stock on everything and run it.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Does it freeze with everything at stock settings? To eliminate your OC being the problem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^ Always start there. Go straight stock on everything and run it.


Only the CPU is overclocked to 3.8GHz, has been for around 1 year, tested with stability test program for around 12 hours and playing games without problems. The GPU isn't overclocked.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Only the CPU is overclocked to 3.8GHz, has been for around 1 year, tested with stability test program for around 12 hours and playing games without problems. The GPU isn't overclocked.


It's a process...a process of elimination:

1) Run stock

2) If it sill freezes, do a repair install

3) If it stills freezes run a stress test at stock

4) If it still freezes look into a different display driver


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> There on 1920x1080. Laptop is running on LOW and desktop high/medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you might need to try different drivers for your 680, I have my in game settings on Ultra and high and get 90+ FPS with my 670
Click to expand...

That is what I was thinking. I'm on the ones the box cd came with.

None the less somebody shoot me now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know you you think you are, calling people noobs.
> Sometimes I 'yonder' about people like you.


-.- I was just poking fun... I was telling you about the tournament so maybe you could join and make some money.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> -.- I was just poking fun... I was telling you about the tournament so maybe you could join and make some money.


But what if one doesn't want to be poked?
lol

Cheers for the tournament - but I don't think I have 10 friends who play BF3, let alone competitively on the 360.
I keep my 360 friends very limited, unlike my friends on steam


----------



## OverClocker55




----------



## Ghost12

I just happened to be in the same game as that KAIN1 that someone posted was a hacker the other day

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53531151/1/780470447/

I tried to watch him the whole round, he never moved from the same position, only when dead, lying at the top of the left passage by the lockers with an m320 with his partner.

I don't know if good/extremely lucky as everyone around was blown up with m67 constantly

If you check his platoon members they are equally untouchable/unbeatable


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I just happened to be in the same game as that KAIN1 that someone posted was a hacker the other day
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53531151/1/780470447/
> 
> I tried to watch him the whole round, he never moved from the same position, only when dead, lying at the top of the left passage by the lockers with an m320 with his partner.
> 
> I don't know if good/extremely lucky as everyone around was blown up with m67 constantly
> 
> If you check his platoon members they are equally untouchable/unbeatable


Perfectly reasonable to get that score with the noob tube on Metro, you can just sit back and spam it all round and get kills, you just have to know where to shoot it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Perfectly reasonable to get that score with the noob tube on Metro, you can just sit back and spam it all round and get kills, you just have to know where to shoot it.


Yes I agree, im not saying he is, someone posted here the other day then nothing was showing for his stats.

I just found it odd that in a nade spam fest he could lay the whole round in the same spot right on the corner where everyone else and everything was blown up constantly. Maybe had a double thick flak jacket.....which helps him go 80-0 on an explosives metro server and gain kill streaks off 225 without death.


----------



## kcuestag

There's no merit in making amazing scores in Metro, specially with M320 / LVG's. I have done as high as like 350 kills 3-5 deaths in a 3500 ticket round of Metro with M320 LVG, as long as you know where to stay and where to shoot, pretty easy to make amazing scores without being killed.


----------



## EliteReplay

Whats your FOV? mine was 80, but now i have 70 as FOV since it look more close to realistic for me


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> There's no merit in making amazing scores in Metro, specially with M320 / LVG's. I have done as high as like 350 kills 3-5 deaths in a *3500 ticket round of Metro* with M320 LVG, as long as you know where to stay and where to shoot, pretty easy to make amazing scores without being killed.


Brother, I love BF3 but: 3,500 tix..? Wow. That's crazy. Beyond crazy--- _INSANE_. Kudos







you are a true BF3 player.


----------



## gentagelse

http://www.twitch.tv/balloc - Worth a look if you like to watch some high K/D


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I am wanting to buy premium for quite some time now but I am on a tight budget. Does anyone know of a site in europe that has premium for around 25€ and the ability to pay with paysafe?
Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Brother, I love BF3 but: 3,500 tix..? Wow. That's crazy. Beyond crazy--- _INSANE_. Kudos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a true BF3 player.


Haha, I only went there because of DoubleXP events, normally I only play on my own clan server where we run pretty much all the expansions with Conquest Large and a bit of Rush, with like 800-900 tickets in CQL which is enough.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have a problem with BF3 and fast moving objects - I'm seriously considering downgrading to the driver that it came with.

When I'm in a tank, or car, or any fast moving object, it seems as if the screen is going backwards and forwards.
This hasn't got to do with my monitor, as vsync is ENABLED.

I've only noticed this, after updating drivers.
Also, sometimes I just get a blank black screen for several seconds. That happens on BL2 too.

Anyone else facing issues with their nvidia cards?
If so, what are your solutions?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a problem with BF3 and fast moving objects - I'm seriously considering downgrading to the driver that it came with.
> 
> When I'm in a tank, or car, or any fast moving object, it seems as if the screen is going backwards and forwards.
> This hasn't got to do with my monitor, as vsync is ENABLED.
> 
> I've only noticed this, after updating drivers.
> Also, sometimes I just get a blank black screen for several seconds. That happens on BL2 too.
> 
> Anyone else facing issues with their nvidia cards?
> If so, what are your solutions?


no problems here. using 310.90.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> no problems here. using 310.90.


Im trying to think what it is....
Could well be server related - even though my ping is 10.

I only have been playing on 1 server


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a problem with BF3 and fast moving objects - I'm seriously considering downgrading to the driver that it came with.
> 
> When I'm in a tank, or car, or any fast moving object, it seems as if the screen is going backwards and forwards.
> This hasn't got to do with my monitor, as vsync is ENABLED.
> 
> I've only noticed this, after updating drivers.
> Also, sometimes I just get a blank black screen for several seconds. That happens on BL2 too.
> 
> Anyone else facing issues with their nvidia cards?
> If so, what are your solutions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> no problems here. using *310.90*.


Good driver so far.

No issues in BF3, BL2 or FC3.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Im trying to think what it is....
> Could well be server related - even though my ping is 10.
> 
> I only have been playing on 1 server


Try playing with the RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable command.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Try playing with the RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable command.


I have 3x buffering already on via the nvidia panel.

I'll try other servers - hopefully it is due to that...


----------



## crashdummy35

So I'm playing fine. Few rounds. Server loads up the next match and my mouse and keyboard don't work anymore..? I can move my mouse around but clicking does nothing, hitting ENTER doesn't spawn me either.....

Repair installed. Switched from Chrome to IE. Reset my CMOS. Tried closing the browser after joining a game--Google said to try this. Nothing has worked. Just out of nowhere this happened. Using a Xornet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> So I'm playing fine. Few rounds. Server loads up the next match and my mouse and keyboard don't work anymore..? I can move my mouse around but clicking does nothing, hitting ENTER doesn't spawn me either.....
> 
> Repair installed. Switched from Chrome to IE. Reset my CMOS. Tried closing the browser after joining a game--Google said to try this. Nothing has worked. Just out of nowhere this happened. Using a Xornet.


It is like the game doesn't want you to play...


----------



## crashdummy35

Yeah.







Fixed it by running an SP mission then a co-op mission now it works again..?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it by running an SP mission then a co-op mission now it works again..?


that's super odd


----------



## OverClocker55

Good BF3 name?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got a surprinsigly good round:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53614906/1/177435049/



EDIT:
"I might just have found my masterpiece"

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53617824/1/177435049/

SV98 + 7x + straight pull -> wow...pulled off some SWEET shots - even scored a collateral


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's super odd


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got a surprinsigly good round:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53614906/1/177435049/
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't kidding.
> 
> EDIT:
> "I might just have found my masterpiece"
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53617824/1/177435049/
> 
> SV98 + 7x + straight pull -> wow...pulled off some SWEET shots - even scored a collateral


Damn fine round.







Good job.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Damn fine round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job.


Cheers!

EDIT:
I can safely say I'm adjusting to PC (mouse and keyboard) pretty quick








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53623878/1/177435049/


----------



## OverClocker55

Dam dude. Nice scores!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Dam dude. Nice scores!


Thanks man!
Still can't quite grasp the use of keyboard + mouse with jets though.
Helis are hit and miss...
What gets me most is that with my 360 controller plugged in -> there is noticeable input lag, meaning I can't fly jets/helis as I do on the xbox.

Helis on the mouse is OK - but I usually turn DOWN the DPI, whereas with jets I turn UP the DPI lol.

LOVE sniping with the mouse though, I can nail really long-range shots now, whereas on xbox I always found it hard


----------



## OverClocker55

Snipers + Mouse =


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Snipers + Mouse =


Although in close quarters situations...using a sniper is frustrating lol.


----------



## OverClocker55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Snipers + Mouse =
> 
> 
> 
> Although in close quarters situations...using a sniper is frustrating lol.
Click to expand...

Use the iron sights or like a red dot


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Use the iron sights or like a red dot


RDS with MK11 or SVD FTW!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Use the iron sights or like a red dot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> RDS with MK11 or SVD FTW!


Yeah with semi autos it is much easier - I personally like the SKS iron sights in that respect.
However with bolt actions, like the SV98, close range is either: headshot, or you're dead.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a problem with BF3 and fast moving objects - I'm seriously considering downgrading to the driver that it came with.
> 
> When I'm in a tank, or car, or any fast moving object, it seems as if the screen is going backwards and forwards.
> This hasn't got to do with my monitor, as vsync is ENABLED.
> 
> I've only noticed this, after updating drivers.
> Also, sometimes I just get a blank black screen for several seconds. That happens on BL2 too.
> 
> Anyone else facing issues with their nvidia cards?
> If so, what are your solutions?


I had this happen once. A clean driver install fixed my problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks man!
> Still can't quite grasp the use of keyboard + mouse with jets though.
> Helis are hit and miss...
> What gets me most is that with my 360 controller plugged in -> there is noticeable input lag, meaning I can't fly jets/helis as I do on the xbox.
> 
> Helis on the mouse is OK - but I usually turn DOWN the DPI, whereas with jets I turn UP the DPI lol.
> 
> LOVE sniping with the mouse though, I can nail really long-range shots now, whereas on xbox I always found it hard


I was horrible at m/k when i first moved over to PCs and I hated it. K/D ratio was horrible when BF3 first came out. Now I cant imagine going back to a gamepad now and Im an ace pilot and extremely quick & accurate with hand-to-hand combat. Just takes a lot of practice! Keep it up


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> EDIT:
> I can safely say I'm adjusting to PC (mouse and keyboard) pretty quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53623878/1/177435049/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Dam dude. Nice scores!


Agree. That's a good round.

You may be more comfortable with a controller but, it's no joke: the precision of a M & KB will trump a controller any day. The accuracy is just easier.


----------



## tha d0ctor

if anyone has the time I'd love to hear your opinion about my first montage I've ever done

@ http://www.overclock.net/t/1351374/battlefield-3-gulf-of-oman-sniper-montage-input/0_20

greatly appreciate!

M98B FTW!! I get so irate when semi-auto snipers kill me, its all about the bolt


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Agree. That's a good round.
> You may be more comfortable with a controller but, it's no joke: the precision of a M & KB will trump a controller any day. The accuracy is just easier.


Thanks man - although I still prefer the comfort of a controller.
Maybe I need a gamepad...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I had this happen once. A clean driver install fixed my problem.
> I was horrible at m/k when i first moved over to PCs and I hated it. K/D ratio was horrible when BF3 first came out. Now I cant imagine going back to a gamepad now and Im an ace pilot and extremely quick & accurate with hand-to-hand combat. Just takes a lot of practice! Keep it up


I did a full clean install - had the "stuttering" at first, then it went away really quickly - and played perfectly fine and smoothly for the following 4hrs.
No idea what it is linked to. I tried turning on/off vsync in game.
Next time it occurs I'll hit up fraps with the fps counter, to see if it is FPS related at all.

And yeah take a lot of practice, but does reward when you can get there!
I used to be a PC gamer, WELL before I ever touched a console.

I was a BF2142 player in fact, and a NFS 2/3/4 & underground 1 - player on the PC.


----------



## OverClocker55

Anyone geting problems flying the heli in 1st person? Whenever I'm flying in 1st person the cockpit rattles and shakes a lot. Also the gunners head like flickers and turns white and clear. Is it just me?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've had that before...but I think that was on Xbox even.
It's a long standing glitch that even occurs in tanks and can't be replicated. It just happens.

No idea of that's the same case for pc though


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Anyone geting problems flying the heli in 1st person? Whenever I'm flying in 1st person the cockpit rattles and shakes a lot. Also the gunners head like flickers and turns white and clear. Is it just me?


When the gunner shoots the TV missile it will do that sometimes


----------



## crashdummy35

Some good games today. Me, PerformancePC and Slightly Skewed _CRUSHED_ it--1, 2 & 4 RU. Had some fun. Oh, CastorRoy was #7, nice.

Saw that End Game teaser...looks crazy. Year later and I still love this game.


----------



## tha d0ctor

first game of the day and I started off with an MVP









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53690322/1/310990442/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*
> 
> first game of the day and I started off with an MVP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53690322/1/310990442/


nice









Ghost and I have been playing quite a few games so far








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53705990/1/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53702818/1/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53699893/1/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53697039/1/177435049/


----------



## james8

anyone notice a huge new wave of n00bs coming to BF3? DAes who get like 4 kill 14 deaths or 0/0/0 nothing? tick me off so much


----------



## OkanG

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53711378/1/575117616/

I never get tired of 870MCS with Slug rounds







Add me if you want!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually came across a few cheaters in my game - I knew STRAIGHT away that the guy was using a damage mod - reported him to admins, which after a little while kicked him.

I further went to his profile and reported him.

EDIT:
Speaking of EA, let's talk about their failure of origin - why can't I go online?
I've tried everything, and I'm unable to - of course I can alunch BF3 from the browser, and more so play online (after logging in) but I can't go online on origin? What the hell? I've had this problem for a few days now...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53711378/1/575117616/
> 
> I never get tired of 870MCS with Slug rounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me if you want!


Every one seems to love the "slug"... but I prefer the buck shot or explosive rounds personally. Slugs great when I wana snipe & move into close quarters, beyond that I find its a hit & miss ammo type. Wish the ammo type worked like the Xbow though... I'd kill to have a silencer on my shotguns!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Every one seems to love the "slug"... but I prefer the buck shot or explosive rounds personally. Slugs great when I wana snipe & move into close quarters, beyond that I find its a hit & miss ammo type. Wish the ammo type worked like the Xbow though... I'd kill to have a silencer on my shotguns!


I really don't get silencers on shotguns. But yeah, when I have a bad day (regarding aim), I just stick to my AEK or M16A3







But when I have a good day, those killing sprees in close quarters with the slug


----------



## Totally Dubbed

EA are f'ing useless.
Can't connect to origin and the idiot on the other end of origin support was telling me about UAC? you are f'in kidding me right?
Soon as he said that, I ended the chat.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I really don't get silencers on shotguns. But yeah, when I have a bad day (regarding aim), I just stick to my AEK or M16A3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I have a good day, those killing sprees in close quarters with the slug


They exists IRL, and if you look at the way the customization for other weapons goes... it would make sense. The earlier BF's had them (I can't remember 100%), plus the sound is just so unique.

I seriously hate being killed by someone using an AEK or m16. I don't wana say they're Noob guns, but I do feel that they get used entirely too much because of the stats dice gave them, making it far to easy to put a player down- even at range. IE I've seen a player counter sniping with both... and doing a fairly good job at it.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EA are f'ing useless.
> Can't connect to origin and the idiot on the other end of origin support was telling me about UAC? you are f'in kidding me right?
> Soon as he said that, I ended the chat.


Try a Call Back. Do that do that there?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> They exists IRL, and if you look at the way the customization for other weapons goes... it would make sense. The earlier BF's had them (I can't remember 100%), plus the sound is just so unique.
> 
> I seriously hate being killed by someone using an AEK or m16. I don't wana say they're Noob guns, but I do feel that they get used entirely too much because of the stats dice gave them, making it far to easy to put a player down- even at range. IE I've seen a player counter sniping with both... and doing a fairly good job at it.


Been using the Spas and 870 a bit more myself...more of a challenge. Dat shotty.

I'd love to see one of these in the game: http://www.orvis.com/orvis_assets/corpimg/R15648S_main.jpg


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> They exists IRL, and if you look at the way the customization for other weapons goes... it would make sense. The earlier BF's had them (I can't remember 100%), plus the sound is just so unique.
> 
> I seriously hate being killed by someone using an AEK or m16. I don't wana say they're Noob guns, but I do feel that they get used entirely too much because of the stats dice gave them, making it far to easy to put a player down- even at range. IE I've seen a player counter sniping with both... and doing a fairly good job at it.


Well, using the AEK or M16 means you are playing Assault, granting you the ability to be better against most infantry. That's why they're so good in Team Deathmatch. When playing Conquest or Rush, the power of the Assault group kinda diminishes, because they're so bad against vehicles etc. But yes, the stats are high. I'd say that they're should be, because that's what Assault does. Kills infantry. If you remove the damage from the Assault specific weapons, the class simply wouldn't have any strengths compared to the other classes. When I see someone trying to kill infantry with a SMAW in Team Deathmatch, I can't really decide whether I should laugh or cry because of the amount of stupidity that player possesses..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Try a Call Back. Do that do that there?
> Been using the Spas and 870 a bit more myself...more of a challenge. Dat shotty.
> 
> I'd love to see one of these in the game: [UL]


nop!


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tha d0ctor*
> 
> if anyone has the time I'd love to hear your opinion about my first montage I've ever done
> 
> @ http://www.overclock.net/t/1351374/battlefield-3-gulf-of-oman-sniper-montage-input/0_20
> 
> greatly appreciate!
> 
> M98B FTW!! I get so irate when semi-auto snipers kill me, its all about the bolt


Same here I can't stand auto-snipe noobs. Especially in Hardcore. And for the one's hating on the gamepad. To each his own, I have no problem keeping a 2.0 K/D with sniping with my 360 controller. It takes more skill to keep up with the K/M users but I'm up for the challenge for the advantage of "Comfort."


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> Same here I can't stand auto-snipe noobs. Especially in Hardcore. And for the one's hating on the gamepad. To each his own, I have no problem keeping a 2.0 K/D with sniping with my 360 controller. It takes more skill to keep up with the K/M users but I'm up for the challenge for the advantage of "Comfort."


Me and my M98 will be reunited soon..............Then its on.....


----------



## Roadkill95

tbh I can do just as good as I would with an M16 with a G36C or something like that.


----------



## blackbalt89

Does anyone else have issues where they can't connect to quick matches? I've had nothing but problems connecting since starting to play like a week ago. We've got the basic fios (25/8 actual speedtest) so my DL/UL shouldn't be a problem.

The game tries to connect for a few mins and either continues to TRY or simply drops the dialog box for quick match. Its infuriating that it takes sometimes an hour to get a match to connect. I strongly prefer maps like Canals and Metro and it's easiest to get a quickmatch going while watching some tv in the meantime.

Also going to server list doesn't help. It still connects maybe 5% of the times attempted. URGH!


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues where they can't connect to quick matches? I've had nothing but problems connecting since starting to play like a week ago. We've got the basic fios (25/8 actual speedtest) so my DL/UL shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> The game tries to connect for a few mins and either continues to TRY or simply drops the dialog box for quick match. Its infuriating that it takes sometimes an hour to get a match to connect. I strongly prefer maps like Canals and Metro and it's easiest to get a quickmatch going while watching some tv in the meantime.
> 
> Also going to server list doesn't help. It still connects maybe 5% of the times attempted. URGH!


I had a similar problem, I ended up re-downloading the whole game (Takes forever on my 2.5 down .5 up), and re-installing my drivers. That seemed to fix it.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Does anyone else have issues where they can't connect to quick matches? I've had nothing but problems connecting since starting to play like a week ago. We've got the basic fios (25/8 actual speedtest) so my DL/UL shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> The game tries to connect for a few mins and either continues to TRY or simply drops the dialog box for quick match. Its infuriating that it takes sometimes an hour to get a match to connect. I strongly prefer maps like Canals and Metro and it's easiest to get a quickmatch going while watching some tv in the meantime.
> 
> Also going to server list doesn't help. It still connects maybe 5% of the times attempted. URGH!


Lucid Virtu was the problem for me, it doesnt work with crossfire/SLI. (wild guess)


----------



## Amhro

finally managed to make second chopper montage, check it plx


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Lucid Virtu was the problem for me, it doesnt work with crossfire/SLI. (wild guess)


I completely forgot about that. I also had a problem with Lucid where it would just sit on the black screen. Deleting it made everything work again, and that was on a single card, not even SLI/XFire.

If you have Lucid, I would disable it before reinstalling the game/drivers etc. I'm assuming you've tried the repair install option under Origin?


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, using the AEK or M16 means you are playing Assault, granting you the ability to be better against most infantry. That's why they're so good in Team Deathmatch. When playing Conquest or Rush, the power of the Assault group kinda diminishes, because they're so bad against vehicles etc. But yes, the stats are high. I'd say that they're should be, because that's what Assault does. Kills infantry. If you remove the damage from the Assault specific weapons, the class simply wouldn't have any strengths compared to the other classes. When I see someone trying to kill infantry with a SMAW in Team Deathmatch, I can't really decide whether I should laugh or cry because of the amount of stupidity that player possesses..


An Assault rifle shouldn't be able to beat a long distance rifle at >150m, In CQ an assault rifle shouldn't beat a shotgun when in the 15m range, especially if the shot gun already got 1 shot off (spas n 870). Yet I've seen it happen again and again and again. I've seen those very same rifles beat an LMG at medium range. Again that's not right, 2 shots from and AR should not beat 3 from an LMG, especially when the vast majority of LMG's in the game use a far larger caliber than those of the AR. Only exceptions would be the M27 or PPK which both use AR caliber rounds (5.56 and 7.62 respectfully).

I would like to see double barrel shotguns in game two... would be slick


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> An Assault rifle shouldn't be able to beat a long distance rifle at >150m, In CQ an assault rifle shouldn't beat a shotgun when in the 15m range, especially if the shot gun already got 1 shot off (spas n 870). Yet I've seen it happen again and again and again. I've seen those very same rifles beat an LMG at medium range. Again that's not right, 2 shots from and AR should not beat 3 from an LMG, especially when the vast majority of LMG's in the game use a far larger caliber than those of the AR. Only exceptions would be the M27 or PPK which both use AR caliber rounds (5.56 and 7.62 respectfully).
> 
> I would like to see double barrel shotguns in game two... would be slick


AR's don't stand a chance at >150 compared to an accurate marksmen. An AR can't stand a chance to an accurate shotty up close. LMG's are super inaccurate, but if bipod'ed can destroy multiple AR's.

I personally don't find AR's OP.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> AR's don't stand a chance at >150 compared to an accurate marksmen. An AR can't stand a chance to an accurate shotty up close. LMG's are super inaccurate, but if bipod'ed can destroy multiple AR's.
> 
> I personally don't find AR's OP.


at 150 they don't, but they are highly effective at still suppressing at that distance... annoyingly so. lets say out of 5 I manage to take down 3 before being spotted. if one of the last 2 is using an AR, they are able to completely suppress me from eliminating either one of the last 2 remaining.

As for shotties... personally put, lets say 3/4 (more than accurate enough) to do serious damage/kill [to] someone and suppress them.. the suppression alone should allow me enough time to "pump" and get a 2nd shot off... reality is they win because 100% of the buck shot didn't hit them, or the slug hit a shoulder instead of rip cage. Even if they didn't hip fire, they shouldn't be able to "accurately" get 2 shots of while ADS as suppression is supposed to increase bloom and spread of weapons. First shot maybe, 2nd 3rd or 4th.. not so much.

I agree on lmgs, but they aren't super inaccurate when ADS, grip, 3 shot bursting in the same field of range as an AR. IE, if I round a corner and have my barrel in some dudes chest... 3 shots from an LMG should do more damage than 2 from an AR, but I constantly find AR's beating me in this very scenero, And this is where I find AR's OP. There was also a spread sheet floating around showing LMG rounds doing ~35 damage per round and AR's doing 45-50~ per round

Now, I've actually finished all the unlocks and assignments concerning the LSAT (fairly big pos that I've been using since picking the game back up a few months ago; right before AM launch) and find that the 240b is performing more to expectations.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Every one seems to love the "slug"... but I prefer the buck shot or explosive rounds personally. Slugs great when I wana snipe & move into close quarters, beyond that I find its a hit & miss ammo type. Wish the ammo type worked like the Xbow though... I'd kill to have a silencer on my shotguns!
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't get silencers on shotguns. But yeah, when I have a bad day (regarding aim), I just stick to my AEK or M16A3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I have a good day, those killing sprees in close quarters with the slug
Click to expand...

Buck shot annoys me in Normal since even if you hit a target "mostly" they will still live. At least with a slug if you hit them you have a good chance they are down in 1 shot. In HC slug is 1 shot always at pretty much any range that you can hit someone lol. But to use the slugs you have to be on your game, miss a shot and you are probably dead if 1 v 1, sometimes you can get a 2nd shot and redeem yourself but that isn't to be counted on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, using the AEK or M16 means you are playing Assault, granting you the ability to be better against most infantry. That's why they're so good in Team Deathmatch. When playing Conquest or Rush, the power of the Assault group kinda diminishes, because they're so bad against vehicles etc. But yes, the stats are high. I'd say that they're should be, because that's what Assault does. Kills infantry. If you remove the damage from the Assault specific weapons, the class simply wouldn't have any strengths compared to the other classes. When I see someone trying to kill infantry with a SMAW in Team Deathmatch, I can't really decide whether I should laugh or cry because of the amount of stupidity that player possesses..
> 
> 
> 
> An Assault rifle shouldn't be able to beat a long distance rifle at >150m, In CQ an assault rifle shouldn't beat a shotgun when in the 15m range, especially if the shot gun already got 1 shot off (spas n 870). Yet I've seen it happen again and again and again. I've seen those very same rifles beat an LMG at medium range. Again that's not right, 2 shots from and AR should not beat 3 from an LMG, especially when the vast majority of LMG's in the game use a far larger caliber than those of the AR. Only exceptions would be the M27 or PPK which both use AR caliber rounds (5.56 and 7.62 respectfully).
> 
> I would like to see double barrel shotguns in game two... would be slick
Click to expand...

Since the recoil nerf to the M16, it toned it down quite a bit as far as how good it is. At least now it takes a little bit of skill to use it, you can still unload a whole clip into someone close and kill them with spray n pray, but at long range you have to do more burst or tap fire to be accurate. Before you could just hold down the trigger at any range and kill someone. I think if the AEK came with a 50rnd drum clip I would like it more HAHA. That is probably the main issue I have with it, you go through a clip so fast, plus the reload is a bit slower. They did buff the reload times a bit last patch but I just waste way to much ammo when I use that gun anymore.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverClocker55*
> 
> Use the iron sights or like a red dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RDS with MK11 or SVD FTW!
Click to expand...

This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft+ long 15 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around with the thing in hallways unless it is held vertically...so unrealistic that snipers run and gun in CQ. Snipers ruin this game imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Still can't quite grasp the use of keyboard + mouse with jets though.
> Helis are hit and miss...
> What gets me most is that with my 360 controller plugged in -> there is noticeable input lag, meaning I can't fly jets/helis as I do on the xbox.
> Helis on the mouse is OK - but I usually turn DOWN the DPI, whereas with jets I turn UP the DPI lol.
> LOVE sniping with the mouse though, I can nail really long-range shots now, whereas on xbox I always found it hard
> 
> I was horrible at m/k when i first moved over to PCs and I hated it. K/D ratio was horrible when BF3 first came out. Now I cant imagine going back to a gamepad now and Im an ace pilot and extremely quick & accurate with hand-to-hand combat. Just takes a lot of practice! Keep it up


The mouse is obviously better than a joystick but the keyboard is significantly inferior...keys are either full on or off, no inbetween. I cannot believe no one has released a keyboard with pressure sensative wasd keys yet...like the buttons on the xbox and ps3 controller. I hate the keyboard to control movement so I use the xbox controller in my left hand and mouse in right hand for all games that support it, including BF3...I highly recommend it. I can tiptoe around corners and strife and any angle i choose, rather than just 45 or 90 degrees which is all that can be done with a keyboard alone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft long 10 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around without the thing held vertically in tight hallways...so unrealistic. Snipers ruin this game imo.
> The mouse is obviously better than a joystick but the keyboard is significantly inferior...keys are either full on or off, no inbetween. I cannot believe no one has released a keyboard with pressure sensative wasd keys yet...like the buttons on the xbox and ps3 controller. I hate the keyboard to control movement so I use the xbox controller in my left hand and mouse in right hand for all games that support it, including BF3...I highly recommend it. I can tiptoe around corners and strife and any angle i choose, rather than just 45 or 90 degrees which is all that can be done with a keyboard alone.


haha you're a hybrid







!

As for keyboard, I know what you mean...the only thing I can think good about it though, is that at the end my little finger will become strong from all the "shifting".

Later this will be rewarded to women


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft long 10 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around without the thing held vertically in tight hallways...so unrealistic. Snipers ruin this game imo.


I agree... there should be some sort of holding back... like when you're prone, when you're using the wrong weapons. But this isn't a Mil-Sim though... so yea.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft long 10 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around without the thing held vertically in tight hallways...so unrealistic. Snipers ruin this game imo.
> The mouse is obviously better than a joystick but the keyboard is significantly inferior...keys are either full on or off, no inbetween. I cannot believe no one has released a keyboard with pressure sensative wasd keys yet...like the buttons on the xbox and ps3 controller. I hate the keyboard to control movement so I use the xbox controller in my left hand and mouse in right hand for all games that support it, including BF3...I highly recommend it. I can tiptoe around corners and strife and any angle i choose, rather than just 45 or 90 degrees which is all that can be done with a keyboard alone.


Lol thats awesome. Please make a video.


----------



## blackbalt89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Lucid Virtu was the problem for me, it doesnt work with crossfire/SLI. (wild guess)


Forgot to mention this is with my ASUS G55, not my desktop. So I'm pretty sure Lucid Virtu isn't the problem. Im gonna see if there's anything else I can do without having to uninstall/reinstall.

Issues like this shouldn't exist with games that are over a year old. I blame it on the ******ed browser launch system.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackbalt89*
> 
> Forgot to mention this is with my ASUS G55, not my desktop. So I'm pretty sure Lucid Virtu isn't the problem. Im gonna see if there's anything else I can do without having to uninstall/reinstall.
> 
> Issues like this shouldn't exist with games that are over a year old. I blame it on the ******ed browser launch system.


I blame it on ******ed EA - that never get it right, ever.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> An Assault rifle shouldn't be able to beat a long distance rifle at >150m, In CQ an assault rifle shouldn't beat a shotgun when in the 15m range, especially if the shot gun already got 1 shot off (spas n 870). Yet I've seen it happen again and again and again. I've seen those very same rifles beat an LMG at medium range. Again that's not right, 2 shots from and AR should not beat 3 from an LMG, especially when the vast majority of LMG's in the game use a far larger caliber than those of the AR. Only exceptions would be the M27 or PPK which both use AR caliber rounds (5.56 and 7.62 respectfully).
> 
> I would like to see double barrel shotguns in game two... would be slick


If the players are equal in skill an assault rifle wont beat a sniper rifle at long range, or a shotgun in close range. 2 shots from an AR don't beat 3 from an LMG. ARs do 25 max, the heavier LMGs (M60, PKP, M240B) do 34 max. http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft long 10 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around without the thing held vertically in tight hallways...so unrealistic. Snipers ruin this game imo.
> The mouse is obviously better than a joystick but the keyboard is significantly inferior...keys are either full on or off, no inbetween. I cannot believe no one has released a keyboard with pressure sensative wasd keys yet...like the buttons on the xbox and ps3 controller. I hate the keyboard to control movement so I use the xbox controller in my left hand and mouse in right hand for all games that support it, including BF3...I highly recommend it. I can tiptoe around corners and strife and any angle i choose, rather than just 45 or 90 degrees which is all that can be done with a keyboard alone.
> 
> 
> 
> haha you're a hybrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> As for keyboard, I know what you mean...the only thing I can think good about it though, is that at the end my little finger will become strong from all the "shiftiing.
> 
> 
> Later this will be rewarded to women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> women
Click to expand...

Hilarious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> This is what is wrong with BF3...there is no maneuvering "close quarters" with a 4ft long 10 lbs sniper rifle, one couldnt even turn around without the thing held vertically in tight hallways...so unrealistic. Snipers ruin this game imo.
> The mouse is obviously better than a joystick but the keyboard is significantly inferior...keys are either full on or off, no inbetween. I cannot believe no one has released a keyboard with pressure sensative wasd keys yet...like the buttons on the xbox and ps3 controller. I hate the keyboard to control movement so I use the xbox controller in my left hand and mouse in right hand for all games that support it, including BF3...I highly recommend it. I can tiptoe around corners and strife and any angle i choose, rather than just 45 or 90 degrees which is all that can be done with a keyboard alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol thats awesome. Please make a video.
Click to expand...

A video of what...me using the xbox controller and mouse...not really much to watch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Hilarious


Glad someone caught on


----------



## ulnevrgtit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> Glad someone caught on
Click to expand...

You do that with your pinky...interesting


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulnevrgtit*
> 
> You do that with your pinky...interesting


Who said only with?
and not all?
hehe


----------



## redalert

The AR guns are the best guns in the game but putting it with the medic class probably not the best idea, people rehealing themselves all day.
Dice should of added a 5th class and changed the guns around Recon=SR, Support=PDW's, Engie=Carbines, Medic=MG's Demolition=AR. Shotties any class. You would still need to balance out all the extra stuff like MAVs, tugs, C4 etc. between all the classes but I think there would be a better balance of what classes get played . Its mostly medics running around in BF3.


----------



## karanimal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> anyone notice a huge new wave of n00bs coming to BF3? DAes who get like 4 kill 14 deaths or 0/0/0 nothing? tick me off so much


Thats probably me, trying to get used to my mouse and keyboard. Slowly getting better haha


----------



## 10acjed

Ive been playing for over a year so Im really not a noob, I just suck lmao, but sorry for not contributing more to the team..

I spent a month of down time, some douche hacked my account and changed everything, birthday, security questions. Once I got through the outsourced ppl and actually talked to someone from Origin/EA they straightened it out....

Played 3 other games in between, still find BF3 to be my favorite game... Gotta get the XP pack


----------



## Ghost12

Everyone has to start somewhere and new players to the game are a good thing. I like playing with people of all levels and skills, I enjoy the challenge of trying to shoot better players also. Im only learning still only five months play of any bf game, noobs ( what a stupid description) never annoy me, not even when shooting me in the back camping lol, the game is overwhelming for new people, it was for me and still is sometimes.


----------



## iARDAs

My KD ratio is 1.21

Not bad.

I hope one day I can get it to 2.00 level.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> My KD ratio is 1.21
> 
> Not bad.
> 
> I hope one day I can get it to 2.00 level.


I honestly didn't have a clue when started playing this game, only ever played cod on console and pc, was away from gaming for years. Its taken a long time to be competitive and even now sometimes I get real bad days lol and have really good ones. Its hard to start now since people have been playing since release and know the maps, traffic routes etc like back of their hands. I have still enjoyed every minute though. I love this game and am getting better gradually. That's all anyone can do, play to their own ability. If I don't get 70 kills a round so what, during that round I will have captured and defended flags and helped team mates with bullets, revives , blowing up vehicles etc. The team needs people that play objectives, to the best of their ability, everyone cant play Rambo, saying that I was devastated last night on metro, I went 55-3, was top, and my graphics drivers crashed lol


----------



## 10acjed

No offense to the more intense gamers, but personally I play for fun, so when someone goes off on a tangent about K/D ratio and "noobs" I tend to laugh a bit at their expense...

Lots of ways to get points... Revives, repairs, medkits, ammo boxes, attack orders, spotting...

More to shooters than just shooting...

And being called noob is a compliment to me, tells me I get out of the house enough for a balanced life and am not sitting infront of my computer 24/7 lmao I got it down to around 18/7 now...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed*
> 
> No offense to the more intense gamers, but personally I play for fun, so when someone goes off on a tangent about K/D ratio and "noobs" I tend to laugh a bit at their expense...
> 
> Lots of ways to get points... Revives, repairs, medkits, ammo boxes, attack orders, spotting...
> 
> More to shooters than just shooting...
> 
> And being called noob is a compliment to me, tells me I get out of the house enough for a balanced life and am not sitting infront of my computer 24/7 lmao I got it down to around 18/7 now...


absolutely - when someone talks about KD in BF I laugh at them.

Some games I've gone with literally 1-3 kills, and around 20 deaths, but top of the leaderboard for capturing bases, revives etc.

Battlefield has always been about HOW YOU CAN HELP YOUR TEAM, rather than how many people you can kill.
Of course, if you can kill, people too, that wouldn't be bad either, as that in turn helps your team


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed*
> 
> No offense to the more intense gamers, but personally I play for fun, so when someone goes off on a tangent about K/D ratio and "noobs" I tend to laugh a bit at their expense...
> 
> Lots of ways to get points... Revives, repairs, medkits, ammo boxes, attack orders, spotting...
> 
> More to shooters than just shooting...
> 
> And being called noob is a compliment to me, tells me I get out of the house enough for a balanced life and am not sitting infront of my computer *24/7 lmao I got it down to around 18/7 now...*


This made me lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *10acjed*
> 
> No offense to the more intense gamers, but personally I play for fun, so when someone goes off on a tangent about K/D ratio and "noobs" I tend to laugh a bit at their expense...
> 
> Lots of ways to get points... Revives, repairs, medkits, ammo boxes, attack orders, spotting...
> 
> More to shooters than just shooting...
> 
> And being called noob is a compliment to me, tells me I get out of the house enough for a balanced life and am not sitting infront of my computer 24/7 lmao I got it down to around 18/7 now...


daaamn, that means...
im often being called hacker, i must be sitting infront of my computer 24/7


----------



## dhughesuk

I love to have a drink whilst playing but I find my K/D ratio and my hand eye co-ordination isn't quite up to scratch. I also find that I'm more selfish and less helpful to my team. On top of that I laugh maniacly at noobs. However, whilst sobre I'm very helpful and appeasing to their ways knowing that I too can be just as awful and downright rubbish compared to better, more skilled opposition.

Can anyone suggest a way around this. I tried not drinking but I fear I have an issue that I can't resolve on my own.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I love to have a drink whilst playing but I find my K/D ratio and my hand eye co-ordination isn't quite up to scratch. I also find that I'm more selfish and less helpful to my team. On top of that I laugh maniacly at noobs. However, whilst sobre I'm very helpful and appeasing to their ways knowing that I too can be just as awful and downright rubbish compared to better, more skilled opposition.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a way around this. I tried not drinking but I fear I have an issue that I can't resolve on my own.


That is exactly how I play, I make myself a drink and go at it. I tend to play more for fun and don't get pissed off at all the stupid stuff that happens


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> finally managed to make second chopper montage, check it plx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey,

What do you use to capture your game play? I'm trying DXtory but it seems like my HDD speed is not enough cuz when I play back the video its all choppy


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What do you use to capture your game play? I'm trying DXtory but it seems like my HDD speed is not enough cuz when I play back the video its all choppy


Have you set it to record at lower settings? If your recording the Raw Footage, only a biggg SSD could do the job.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Have you set it to record at lower settings? If your recording the Raw Footage, only a biggg SSD could do the job.


Yeah, did on the lowest possible settings using the DXtory codec.... Strange... my file FPS is 30 and does not dip below.... but playing the video... its a mess..


----------



## Cavey00

Quick question. I seem to be terrible at the SP campain in this game. I felt like I was decent at BFBC2 but I get murdered in certain sections of this one, and that's playing normal difficulty. If I jump into the multi player am I just going to anger every squad I play with? I guess I'm aging and my reflexes aren't as good as they were when I was younger. Can't give up gaming though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> Quick question. I seem to be terrible at the SP campain in this game. I felt like I was decent at BFBC2 but I get murdered in certain sections of this one, and that's playing normal difficulty. If I jump into the multi player am I just going to anger every squad I play with? I guess I'm aging and my reflexes aren't as good as they were when I was younger. Can't give up gaming though.


Campaign is far different. You can be helpful to your team in multiplayer in ways that don't require quick reflexes or accuracy. Also the campaign can be pretty unfair at times so that isn't a good way to judge.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What do you use to capture your game play? I'm trying DXtory but it seems like my HDD speed is not enough cuz when I play back the video its all choppy


i used fraps








what codec are you using with dxtory?


----------



## Luis Pereira

My weapon disappears

Helly everyone,

i've not been playing Battlefield 3 for about a year now yesterday i install Battlefield 3 and i went to play, i enter a server and my gun was not showing i've entered somany server and steel the same problem please cane someone help.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Campaign is far different. You can be helpful to your team in multiplayer in ways that don't require quick reflexes or accuracy. Also the campaign can be pretty unfair at times so that isn't a good way to judge.


Awesome. It's been a while since I played a multiplayer combat game. Like CoD Modern Warfare was the last. Only thing I got kicked for was standing in doorways once in a while. I'll give it a whirl, thanks


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luis Pereira*
> 
> My weapon disappears
> 
> Helly everyone,
> 
> i've not been playing Battlefield 3 for about a year now yesterday i install Battlefield 3 and i went to play, i enter a server and my gun was not showing i've entered somany server and steel the same problem please cane someone help.


Lol, thought that only ever happened to me, never asked about it though in case I have depressed a key I shouldn't have whilst frantically looking for frag lol


----------



## Krazee

Its -4 F here in Chicago today, great weather to do some more overclocking!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Its -4 F here in Chicago today, great weather to do some more overclocking!!


Sounds good, I got in my car the other morning -14c and overclocking was the last thing on my mind lol


----------



## Psycho666

hey guys, anyone here using sweetfx online?
i'd love to use sweetfx but don't know if it can get you banned or something








so if anyone can shed some light on this for me








and if it's legal...what are some good settings to get everything look more realistic?
thanx in advance


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> What do you use to capture your game play? I'm trying DXtory but it seems like my HDD speed is not enough cuz when I play back the video its all choppy


When you play it back with VLC or Windows Media Player it's choppy because it's uncompressed, but if you put it in a video editor and render it, it will be fine.


----------



## Ghost12

One multi kill from the Rambo tag and silent hunter!!! tried long and hard to get them ha,,,,, all that effort for someone to then be stealing them


----------



## EdenSB

I bought BF3 on Origin, due to a 75% off sale.

Thought it'd run pretty slowly on my laptop - maybe 15 FPS. Too slow to play properly, but messing around on single-player would be fine until I can afford to build a PC. Doesn't even open.

Miss this game! Had a lot of fun with it on XBox 360 and I've always heard PC is far better.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> I bought BF3 on Origin, due to a 75% off sale.
> 
> Thought it'd run pretty slowly on my laptop - maybe 15 FPS. Too slow to play properly, but messing around on single-player would be fine until I can afford to build a PC. Doesn't even open.
> 
> Miss this game! Had a lot of fun with it on XBox 360 and I've always heard PC is far better.


As someone who's moving from PS3 to the PC, I can attest to the fact BF3 looks Gorgeous! on the PC. I had help from crashdummy35, here on OCN, on putting together a budget PC.


----------



## Capt

I can't seem to find BF3 for cheap. I was hoping to get it for $10-15.


----------



## Acefire

me too

It looks like its back to original price again dang!


----------



## Amhro

http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/compare-and-buy-cd-key-for-digital-download-battlefield-3/

list of the cheapest keys for bf3


----------



## ghostrider85

ok, who can't login to origin right now?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ok, who can't login to origin right now?


I can't. Yesterday I couldn't launch BF3 either..


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I can't. Yesterday I couldn't launch BF3 either..


i thought my account got hacked, lol.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i thought my account got hacked, lol.


lol. I'm on now, it seems







But I think I still have that bug.. Yesterday I had to log off Teamspeak, because TS3 Overlay messes with my Battlefield 3, so weird..


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I'm logged on but every server is practically empty.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I'm logged on but every server is practically empty.


can you log out of origin and log back in?


----------



## nablator

Hey Guys,
Origin is down, AGAIN!

Check Status here:

https://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3?websso=1

Battlelog is working normally but EA, get your s**t together.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can you log out of origin and log back in?


IDK, Origin is failing really hard right now. UGHHHH


----------



## ghostrider85

this sucks, origin is nothing but troubles


----------



## Derko1

This is why I always hate it when people put origin ahead of steam. In the two years I've been using steam... NEVER have I not had access to my games because they were down.

With origin... it's at least a once every 2 months thing... and it usually lasts for almost a whole day.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> This is why I always hate it when people put origin ahead of steam. In the two years I've been using steam... NEVER have I not had access to my games because they were down.
> 
> With origin... it's at least a once every 2 months thing... and it usually lasts for almost a whole day.


Indeed, it's getting silly....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/compare-and-buy-cd-key-for-digital-download-battlefield-3/
> 
> list of the cheapest keys for bf3


That's a good link, never seen that place +1


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, I bought BF3 Premium recently and wanted to share with you where I got it from. I bought it here for 25€. The delivery was fast (2 min) and the customer support is pretty awesome. I am from europe but I think one can buy here no matter where he is from.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Its -4 F here in Chicago today, great weather to do some more overclocking!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sounds good, I got in my car the other morning -14c and overclocking was the last thing on my mind lol


Don't know how you guys do it. I moved to Indianapolis a few years back to help my bro get one of his businesses off the ground and, one morning I walked out into 17 degree weather (snow and ice everywhere)...yeah, moved back to South Texas 6 months later








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> As someone who's moving from PS3 to the PC, I can attest to the fact BF3 looks Gorgeous! on the PC. I had help from crashdummy35, here on OCN, on putting together a budget PC.


Whole different ballgame. Find/fave some good servers where they play the objectives and it's like a mini war each time you log in.

One of the most exciting games I've had in a while yesterday. We were losing big time but the squad leaders gave the orders, the team followed, and we pulled off the win. Great fun.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, I bought BF3 Premium recently and wanted to share with you where I got it from. I bought it here for 25€. The delivery was fast (2 min) and the customer support is pretty awesome. I am from europe but I think one can buy here no matter where he is from.


Cheers for that, just bought some cheap FC3 DLC off there. Good deal.


----------



## Ghost12

I felt like having a quick shoot em up this afternoon so firstly I fired up mw3 on pc, took me fifteen minutes to get into match. I then thought I would try the kids blops2 on ps3 as not touched mine for months, awful experience didn't enjoy it at all, cant use the controller for the life of me after kb/mouse for so many months and the precision of bf3.I loaded up warfighter pc, set my Europe region and could not find more than two used servers from the whole lists in any game mode. I may not like origin sometimes but this game is a world of difference and I cant wait to get back on the field tonight and back to normality lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> lol. I'm on now, it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I think I still have that bug.. Yesterday I had to log off Teamspeak, because TS3 Overlay messes with my Battlefield 3, so weird..


I just can't stop laughing at your avatar! lol.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I just can't stop laughing at your avatar! lol.


I am getting recognized quite a lot by my interesting choice of avatars







When I see a funny/troll thread, I like to just post "MFW my avatar". Not only is it hilarious, it proves useful too!


----------



## SightUp

I need some help. I am just getting back into BF3 and the suppression, blur, and dust effects are 10x worse than what it used to be before any of the expansions. Is there are settings or config settings I can use to turn this stuff off or minimize the amount that is present?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I need some help. I am just getting back into BF3 and the suppression, blur, and dust effects are 10x worse than what it used to be before any of the expansions. Is there are settings or config settings I can use to turn this stuff off or minimize the amount that is present?


I get this when the SSAO, HBAO or HDAO options are enabled...


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I need some help. I am just getting back into BF3 and the suppression, blur, and dust effects are 10x worse than what it used to be before any of the expansions. Is there are settings or config settings I can use to turn this stuff off or minimize the amount that is present?


set some of it to medium.


----------



## SightUp

Ugh! Of course! I should have known this!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I get this when the SSAO, HBAO or HDAO options are enabled...


Is it normal to see "blur" around the back tail rudder of a chopper, whilst on outside view?
I know you can turn on/off blur - but is that it?

I know I'm asking, and can try it out - but I'm lazy to launch the game lol


----------



## SightUp

How do you turn off blur alone?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How do you turn off blur alone?


There's a checkbox on the left side of the video settings page. That's not going to help if the blur is from your monitor's response time/refresh rate though.


----------



## SightUp

I have a 120hz monitor.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is it normal to see "blur" around the back tail rudder of a chopper, whilst on outside view?
> I know you can turn on/off blur - but is that it?
> 
> I know I'm asking, and can try it out - but I'm lazy to launch the game lol


No idea, haven't played since I got Far Cry 3. You'll need to test yourself!


----------



## Ghost12

Just settled down for a nice round tonight, went 30-3 was playing well and had to quickly leave my game to save my cat from being eaten by a fox!!! Saved my cat but got kicked for being idle lol


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ok, who can't login to origin right now?


I couldn't either a few hours after the time of your post. Not sure about now - didn't have time to test before work.

EDIT: Didn't see most the posts after the one I'm replying to - seems like working for all now!

In reply about budget PC; I'll be doing the same when I get home. I'm currently working abroad. It's a bit of a pain to travel with all the components - last time I tried the motherboard was slightly damaged, despite heavy bubble-wrap and a box and putting it in my carry-on luggage.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> There's a checkbox on the left side of the video settings page. That's not going to help if the blur is from your monitor's response time/refresh rate though


.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I have a 120hz monitor.


Even 120fps @ 120hz will have motion blur due to the LCD technology. Thats unless you have a CRT monitor or a LCD 120hz with Lightboost technology that completely eliminates motion blur. So fast speeds at such a clear pic in motion is completely amazing!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anything new in BF3 these days? I haven't played in like 3 months... Figured I might come back to it for some trolls but I'm preoccupied with WoT and FC3 right now...so not sure its worth it...no patches, no differences? Just the plain old bf3 as before thanksgiving?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anything new in BF3 these days? I haven't played in like 3 months... Figured I might come back to it for some trolls but I'm preoccupied with WoT and FC3 right now...so not sure its worth it...no patches, no differences? NJust the plain old bf3 as before thanksgiving?


nvdia problems for some, black screens for others, and hackers. So No nothing new lol


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nvdia problems for some, black screens for others, and hackers. So No nothing new lol


Basically every FPS since ever


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I like firing RPGs at the choppers on the pad in the desert level I can't think of name of, or setting up next to the runway and blasting the jets on Wake Island runway


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Basically every FPS since ever


haha


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Anything new in BF3 these days? I haven't played in like 3 months... Figured I might come back to it for some trolls but I'm preoccupied with WoT and FC3 right now...so not sure its worth it...no patches, no differences? Just the plain old bf3 as before thanksgiving?


Same ole game. 95% still playing assault class healing themself and reviving their squad mates. Tons of hackers. I've actually played less since I switched to BF3 on Pc. The hacking and majority of the games being heavily dominated by one side or the other has kinda diminished the fun factor the 360 had. I've been playing a ton of Far Cry 3 and L4D2 lately.


----------



## Roadkill95

Tins of hackers?? I've encountered only a couple during my 150ish hours of playtime


----------



## 98uk

Loads of hackers!? Simple: get off those public servers!

Play admin run and you'll have no issues. I've played just short of 400 hours and only encountered a few and they were kicked pretty quick.


----------



## Derko1

I've got nearly 50 hours and I've yet to see 1 hacker in any of the games I've played.

Maybe some people are looking for them and get ideas in their head? Or maybe they are those people who are always screaming via chat that every person that kills them is a hacker?


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Soldiers whats up !

Anyone here using a Sensei ?

Cant get a working profile for BF3 .

...maybe im too stupid for their Software ?!

Please take a look in here :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1264463/sensei-mlg-edition/20_20

BTW : Everytime i play together with my friends we get scrambled all the time on all servers ...something is wrong DICE !


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Soldiers whats up !
> BTW : Everytime i play together with my friends we get scrambled all the time on all servers ...something is wrong DICE !


Autobalance and scrambling is handled by the servers local logic, iirc it's not built into the game by default.


----------



## OkanG

Yea, I never experience hackers of any kind. For all I know, this might be the game I've experienced the least hackers with.


----------



## rcfc89

With so many great titles coming out soon (Crysis 3, Bioshock, Dead Space 3, Dead Island Riptide, GTAV) I doubt BF3 will see any play time anyways. Looks like I need to add another 240gb.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Autobalance and scrambling is handled by the servers local logic, iirc it's not built into the game by default.


Thank u for the info !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I've got nearly 50 hours and I've yet to see 1 hacker in any of the games I've played.
> 
> Maybe some people are looking for them and get ideas in their head? I Or maybe they are those people who are always screaming via chat that every person that kills them is a hacker?


Lol at the way you put it...sometimes there are hackers and you probably don't knowit


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I remember pointing out why there were no women in bf3, and I got told women can't fight in the front line.
Well...as of today that no longer exists. Women can now fight in the front line for the US army


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol at the way you put it...sometimes there are hackers and you probably don't knowit


Ha! Well that is probably true. I just don't think I've ever noticed a... "WTH... how did I get killed?" moment. Where It is clearly impossible for that person to have killed me... know what I mean?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol at the way you put it...sometimes there are hackers and you probably don't knowit


I'm at more than a 1000 hours (I do have somewhat of a social life haha) and Ive not seen many hackers and cheaters. People are just paranoid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know what you mean bro, but there are a few hackers I've come across. Sad thing is, it's only on the pc and not the Xbox


----------



## rcfc89

You guys are strickly thinking of Hackers as a case of someone going 50-0 and killing people across the map with one shot. These aren't counter strike hacks they use. They are much less noticeable in the sense. But there are tons of them out there. You just haven't noticed.


----------



## Mhill2029

Not sure what's going on with BF3 recently but the following things seem to happen a lot when i'm playing...


Suicides are seeming more common when jumping over things like rocks or walls
When you are killed by a certain weapon, it's registers as something completely different, this has been happening very recently
When running you get this weird effect as if lag is happening with the ground not keeping up with you. It's horrible....


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> You guys are strickly thinking of Hackers as a case of someone going 50-0 and killing people across the map with one shot. These aren't counter strike hacks they use. They are much less noticeable in the sense. But there are tons of them out there. You just haven't noticed.


Im usually one of the best on a server and when sometimes someone keeps killing me I check them out to see if I can find anything suspicous, I usually dont. What would these 'minor' hacks be? 101% health? lol


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Im usually one of the best on a server and when sometimes someone keeps killing me I check them out to see if I can find anything suspicous, I usually dont. What would these 'minor' hacks be? 101% health? lol


Yeah you can't be that paranoid. It's basically an excuse that bad players use to justify their scores, to be blunt. No offense but that's what it usually is.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Not sure what's going on with BF3 recently but the following things seem to happen a lot when i'm playing...
> 
> 
> Suicides are seeming more common when jumping over things like rocks or walls
> When you are killed by a certain weapon, it's registers as something completely different, this has been happening very recently
> When running you get this weird effect as if lag is happening with the ground not keeping up with you. It's horrible....


I haven't seen the 2nd one, but the other 2 yes, and the fraking reload [email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected]#[email protected] It has been happening sooo much to me lately.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Im usually one of the best on a server and when sometimes someone keeps killing me I check them out to see if I can find anything suspicous, I usually dont. What would these 'minor' hacks be? 101% health? lol


damage modifier hack


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> damage modifier hack


To what extent do these people add damage. Will they make AR's do 30 damage? Or 50? I mean if people continuously are 2 shot killing you you would notice I think. But if it were 30 it would be hard to notice, and still a 4 shot kill...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> To what extent do these people add damage. Will they make AR's do 30 damage? Or 50? I mean if people continuously are 2 shot killing you you would notice I think. But if it were 30 it would be hard to notice, and still a 4 shot kill...


In other words a pp19 killed me in 1 shot - chest hit


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> To what extent do these people add damage. Will they make AR's do 30 damage? Or 50? I mean if people continuously are 2 shot killing you you would notice I think. But if it were 30 it would be hard to notice, and still a 4 shot kill...


this info is from symthic about BF3

The damage multipliers are following:

Head: 2.0x except:
2.4x for revolvers, sniper rifles and shotguns

Legs: 0.91x

Upper chest: 1.0x except:
1.25x for revolvers, sniper riles and slugs
1.06x for M98B

Those multipliers can be changed with a text editor so its not the hardest thing to do. You could do 50 damage with an AR with a chest shot by changing it from 1.0 to 2.0. If you changed the head to 2.5x you would do 85 damage with the G3A3 instead of 68. Depending on how good or bad your aim is would probably determined how much higher you would raise the multi.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I bought my brother bf3 because it's on sale for $12 atm, so I started playing on his account to see how fast people would start calling me a hacker when I'm owning them as a level 1 and to see what my stats would be. So far 1100+ spm, probably would be higher if I didn't have to unlock everything. 120% accuracy with the 870, rofl,
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/20Devin01/stats/659141246/


----------



## 98uk

People literally call hack at the slightest thing... and then they go spout that there are tons of hackers... whereas in reality, most of the people are the victim of a lucky or skilled kill.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> this info is from symthic about BF3
> 
> The damage multipliers are following:
> 
> Head: 2.0x except:
> 2.4x for revolvers, sniper rifles and shotguns
> 
> Legs: 0.91x
> 
> Upper chest: 1.0x except:
> 1.25x for revolvers, sniper riles and slugs
> 1.06x for M98B
> 
> Those multipliers can be changed with a text editor so its not the hardest thing to do. You could do 50 damage with an AR with a chest shot by changing it from 1.0 to 2.0. If you changed the head to 2.5x you would do 85 damage with the G3A3 instead of 68. Depending on how good or bad your aim is would probably determined how much higher you would raise the multi.


I did see a guy in a crouched shooting position and moving around without moving his legs. It looked like he was floating/sliding on the ground. Is that a hack?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Not sure what's going on with BF3 recently but the following things seem to happen a lot when i'm playing...
> 
> 
> Suicides are seeming more common when jumping over things like rocks or walls
> When you are killed by a certain weapon, it's registers as something completely different, this has been happening very recently
> When running you get this weird effect as if lag is happening with the ground not keeping up with you. It's horrible....


I have noticed the last one. Its looks like someone else is running into you or next to you, causing little hiccups while running. I look around and there is nobody there, weird.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I did see a guy in a crouched shooting position and moving around without moving his legs. It looked like he was floating/sliding on the ground. Is that a hack?


Nah, that's usually down to poor latency from the client (perhaps you see a high ping in game). My guess is that the server isn't getting information quick enough to update the position smoothly.

It's like in old CS games where lagging players would go from one position and then appear in another. Rather than disappear, like they did in CS, it seems BF3 at least draws the player moving. I guess this is a benefit as it was really annoying when people just appear out of nowhere when they were lagging. At least with BF3's system you see where they're moving... albeit without a animation and sometimes with a stupid speed.

What you described is a classic example of when people call hacks and then write on forums about how many hackers there are. They don't really understand what they saw... so it has to be cheating. Misinformation FTL.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Nah, that's usually down to poor latency from the client (perhaps you see a high ping in game). My guess is that the server isn't getting information quick enough to update the position smoothly.
> 
> It's like in old CS games where lagging players would go from one position and then appear in another. Rather than disappear, like they did in CS, it seems BF3 at least draws the player moving. I guess this is a benefit as it was really annoying when people just appear out of nowhere when they were lagging. At least with BF3's system you see where they're moving... albeit without a animation and sometimes with a stupid speed.
> 
> What you described is a classic example of when people call hacks and then write on forums about how many hackers there are. They don't really understand what they saw... so it has to be cheating. Misinformation FTL.


^ Good to know. Thanks. I have only seen a blatant hack 3-4 times where i get one shot killed from across the map. I just leave the room and report him for being GAY.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I did see a guy in a crouched shooting position and moving around without moving his legs. It looked like he was floating/sliding on the ground. Is that a hack?


That sounds like the glitch where you get killed while parachuting, then get revived, your character is stuck in the parachuting animation, you can walk around, but you can only turn about 45 degrees.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Nah, that's usually down to poor latency from the client (perhaps you see a high ping in game). My guess is that the server isn't getting information quick enough to update the position smoothly.
> 
> It's like in old CS games where lagging players would go from one position and then appear in another. Rather than disappear, like they did in CS, it seems BF3 at least draws the player moving. I guess this is a benefit as it was really annoying when people just appear out of nowhere when they were lagging. At least with BF3's system you see where they're moving... albeit without a animation and sometimes with a stupid speed.
> 
> What you described is a classic example of when people call hacks and then write on forums about how many hackers there are. They don't really understand what they saw... so it has to be cheating. Misinformation FTL.


The network smoothing factor option changes that, turn it all the way down to see exactly where people are, but you will see people skipping around sometimes. But it does reduce the number of times you think you shoot people and don't get hitmarkers.


----------



## Ghost12

+1 for the networking smoothing slider tip. I turned mine right down a couple of weeks ago and it makes a good difference to the hit detection on enemy and being hit yourself. I don't personally find it too choppy either. Think mine is at roughly 10%


----------



## Krazee

Man, I had the best team mate last night: ali_DEADSHOT and I were in the LAV-25

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53967132/1/178018093/


----------



## carmas

Yesterday I had some good rounds using the SCAR-L. It cannot compete with the likes of an M16 or M416 in close range because of the lower rate of fire and muzzle velocity, but for medium/long distances is a very effective weapon. What do you guys think about it?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Yesterday I had some good rounds using the SCAR-L. It cannot compete with the likes of an M16 or M416 in close range because of the lower rate of fire and muzzle velocity, but for medium/long distances is a very effective weapon. What do you guys think about it?


Absolutely love it, like you said at medium/long range = very competitive AR, that's not the case at close range though.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Absolutely love it, like you said at medium/long range = very competitive AR, that's not the case at close range though.


I think most of the weapons are competitive at medium to long range depending on the gun. The problem with this game is the amount of people using the m416/m16a3 that will beat you 7 times out of ten at close range when using a variation of other rifles. I have this week reverted to the m416 after getting 500 kills respectively with the g36c and the as val because its definitely stronger. Spoils the variation of the game somewhat because I hate playing assault. Whilst getting the 500 kills on the other 2 I would love to see how many close up fights i lost to the m416/m16a3 variation. So many medics with the same two, possibly 3 including the aek is not balanced play. Assault has limited use really in many conquest maps but every server is full of them because of the weapons for infantry fighting. Someone made a valid point though that the assault is underpowered in other ways though regards vehicles so assault needs it. My favourite though is the g3a3, for some reason it forces me to be more accurate and fire small bursts.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think most of the weapons are competitive at medium to long range depending on the gun. The problem with this game is the amount of people using the m416/m16a3 that will beat you 7 times out of ten at close range when using a variation of other rifles. I have this week reverted to the m416 after getting 500 kills respectively with the g36c and the as val because its definitely stronger. Spoils the variation of the game somewhat because I hate playing assault. Whilst getting the 500 kills on the other 2 I would love to see how many close up fights i lost to the m416/m16a3 variation. So many medics with the same two, possibly 3 including the aek is not balanced play. Assault has limited use really in many conquest maps but every server is full of them because of the weapons


I agree on the m416/m16a3 point, they are definitely the most common weapons I see in game. But regarding the number of assault players, I think it depends on the map. In smaller city maps, having many medics is really helpful for the team. But it is also situation-specific. For example, if the enemy has many vehicles you'll see more engineers, and so on.
In my case, I like to use different classes and different weapons depending on the situation, also to keep the game "fresh".


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> I agree on the m416/m16a3 point, they are definitely the most common weapons I see in game. But regarding the number of assault players, I think it depends on the map. In smaller city maps, having many medics is really helpful for the team. But it is also situation-specific. For example, if the enemy has many vehicles you'll see more engineers, and so on.
> In my case, I like to use different classes and different weapons depending on the situation, also to keep the game "fresh".


Yes I like playing classes according to the map but on even the maps like Caspian/kharg I see lots of medics. Kill maybe two out of a group of four and get killed then watch the medic reviving who you killed lol its all good fun. Only class I never play with any intent is the recon, I cant see the point. I can if played correctly, ie spotting for the team and laying spawn beacons in strategic places but I just see recon sniping from distance really. I cant get into that class at all and especially since getting the scoped xbow with the balanced bolt its my portable sniper rifle with the other classes.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I like playing classes according to the map but on even the maps like Caspian/kharg I see lots of medics. Kill maybe two out of a group of four and get killed then watch the medic reviving who you killed lol its all good fun. Only class I never play with any intent is the recon, I cant see the point. I can if played correctly, ie spotting for the team and laying spawn beacons in strategic places but I just see recon sniping from distance really. I cant get into that class at all and especially since getting the scoped xbow with the balanced bolt its my portable sniper rifle with the other classes.


Lol, we are exactly alike. Recon is the only class I rarely use, because it doesn't suit my playing style









Changing topic, yesterday I rage quitted a game on markaz monolith. The other team had all the flags, and clearly they were camping outside our base. All of my team was just sitting there, sniping or trying to get only the first flag which was the one where all the enemies were. I went a couple of times to cap their other flags that were totally unguarded, but none of my teammates followed me. In the end, I was so pissed off that I changed game


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think most of the weapons are competitive at medium to long range depending on the gun. The problem with this game is the amount of people using the m416/m16a3 that will beat you 7 times out of ten at close range when using a variation of other rifles. I have this week reverted to the m416 after getting 500 kills respectively with the g36c and the as val because its definitely stronger. Spoils the variation of the game somewhat because I hate playing assault. Whilst getting the 500 kills on the other 2 I would love to see how many close up fights i lost to the m416/m16a3 variation. So many medics with the same two, possibly 3 including the aek is not balanced play. Assault has limited use really in many conquest maps but every server is full of them because of the weapons for infantry fighting. Someone made a valid point though that the assault is underpowered in other ways though regards vehicles so assault needs it. My favourite though is the g3a3, for some reason it forces me to be more accurate and fire small bursts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I think most of the weapons are competitive at medium to long range depending on the gun. The problem with this game is the amount of people using the m416/m16a3 that will beat you 7 times out of ten at close range when using a variation of other rifles. I have this week reverted to the m416 after getting 500 kills respectively with the g36c and the as val because its definitely stronger. Spoils the variation of the game somewhat because I hate playing assault. Whilst getting the 500 kills on the other 2 I would love to see how many close up fights i lost to the m416/m16a3 variation. So many medics with the same two, possibly 3 including the aek is not balanced play. Assault has limited use really in many conquest maps but every server is full of them because of the weapons for infantry fighting. Someone made a valid point though that the assault is underpowered in other ways though regards vehicles so assault needs it. My favourite though is the g3a3, for some reason it forces me to be more accurate and fire small bursts.


Just like the scar, famas, usas etc. the m416 will get nerfed like the test. Too many people play the smaller maps that always choose assault class. The bigger maps is where its at. This isnt Black ops its battlefield.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcfc89*
> 
> This isnt Black ops its battlefield.


Sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I bought my brother bf3 because it's on sale for $12 atm, so I started playing on his account to see how fast people would start calling me a hacker when I'm owning them as a level 1 and to see what my stats would be. So far 1100+ spm, probably would be higher if I didn't have to unlock everything. 120% accuracy with the 870, rofl,
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/20Devin01/stats/659141246/


lol now that's an idea. I remember my 870 used to be close to 100% accuracy when I ran buckshot with it. Came down to high 70% since switching to slugs though. According to battlelog stats my accuracy is pretty sad, but I blame it on the PKP with 5% accuracy pulling down everything haha. Sometimes it is just fun to shoot those lmg's for suppression and hope someone runs into the bullets, but obviously if you only hit 5/200 rounds that isn't going to reflect well on stats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Yesterday I had some good rounds using the SCAR-L. It cannot compete with the likes of an M16 or M416 in close range because of the lower rate of fire and muzzle velocity, but for medium/long distances is a very effective weapon. What do you guys think about it?


Scar L is one of my favorites, they did nerf it a bit I think the last patch. with higher recoil but its still very good at mid-long if you burst or tap fire it. If you want a dirty(fun) close quarters gun, the UMP can be pretty awesome now. Hits like a PKP, but more accurate and easier to control. You have to get the jump on people or be real accurate though, since the slow fire rate will lose out to other close quarters guns.


----------



## rcfc89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Lol, we are exactly alike. Recon is the only class I rarely use, because it doesn't suit my playing style


Recon is all I do now. After a whole year of playing engineer or support they have lost there appeal. What made them so great in the beggining has either been nerfed or players are just too skilled in tanks or aircraft to make playing those classes entertaining anymore. Its almost impossible to get c-4 on anything anymore. Players are just to alert when operating tanks. As an engineer mines are so easy to spot anymore unless its a noob driving. Stingers are virtually useless because jets and heli's can easily flare and escape to then start the process all over again. It was much easier on console with 12 vs 12. But with 60 players most of who run and gun with assault I'll get shot 90% of the time when trying to lock on a jet or laying down a mine. Same with c4 I'm shot well before I even reach the tank. Bf3 has through several patches have basically ruined the engineer and support classes. I play on hardcore and I'd say at least 75% of the players are either assault or recon. Basically turning the game in COD multiplayer. I must say sniping is very entertaining though. I rarely play BF3 anymore with so many great titles out right now and many more coming soon. Hopefully with BF4 will get back to its roots. BF3 has been patched into nothing more then COD with vehicles.


----------



## carmas

Well, sometimes I use recon too, but I rarely snipe, it's just not for me. Sometimes I have fun playing aggressive with a semi-auto like the m417 or the SKS, I like that they have good reload times. Then again I could probably use a shotgun for that


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> Well, sometimes I use recon too, but I rarely snipe, it's just not for me. Sometimes I have fun playing aggressive with a semi-auto like the m417 or the SKS, I like that they have good reload times. Then again I could probably use a shotgun for that


I end up sniping more with my support + xbow rather then recon as well. If no one else is dropping spawn becon's then I use PPT19 (?) and rush.


----------



## Capt

I just played BF3 today for the first time and I don't know if I like it better than Bad Company 2.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I just played BF3 today for the first time and I don't know if I like it better than Bad Company 2.


2 very different games if you ask me.

At first I thought the same but now I prefer BF3.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol now that's an idea. I remember my 870 used to be close to 100% accuracy when I ran buckshot with it. Came down to high 70% since switching to slugs though. According to battlelog stats my accuracy is pretty sad, but I blame it on the PKP with 5% accuracy pulling down everything haha. Sometimes it is just fun to shoot those lmg's for suppression and hope someone runs into the bullets, but obviously if you only hit 5/200 rounds that isn't going to reflect well on stats


Yeah my accuracy is lower than it should be too on my account because I prefire and suppress a lot.


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I just played BF3 today for the first time and I don't know if I like it better than Bad Company 2.


I've been trying to prefer BF3, but so far I'm only judging by the campaign. I haven't played MP on either, so who am I to judge? BF3 seems harder though for sure.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavey00*
> 
> I've been trying to prefer BF3, but so far I'm only judging by the campaign. I haven't played MP on either, so who am I to judge? BF3 seems harder though for sure.


Campaign was ok, BUT multiplayer is 1000X times better!!! And challenging, especially for noobs.


----------



## crashdummy35

Anyone played on that Killer B 900 tix server..?
That server has the strangest balancing system I've seen. Instead of balancing the last person to join or, the people switching to stack, it seems to switch the highest scoring..?

Me and Slightly Skewed 1 & 2 RU. Got balanced I don't know how many times in this game. I got balanced, then he ran to take a break, came back and, he was balanced...so we ended up on the same team anyway.







(Absolutely owe everyone of those chopper kills to TerrabyteX, amazing pilot skill...no joke.) We crush it on the US side, get balanced, and basically hand ourselves a loss....

Then here (1, 2 & 3 US) we all got broken up, balanced and then regrouped..?







2 tanks, completely dominating the enemy armor. One of the best games ever.

Year later, still love this game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I hate balancing like that. I've had that a few times on xbox, and my cousin and I just leave that crap


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hate balancing like that. I've had that a few times on xbox, and my cousin and I just leave that crap


Hate how the system still breaks up soldiers that join on each other, represent the same platoon and, squad up. We join random servers so it's not like we're saying: "oh, a server full of low-levels, let's rock dat house!"

Oh well. Still had a blast.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hate how the system still breaks up soldiers that join on each other, represent the same platoon and, squad up. We join random servers so it's not like we're saying: "oh, a server full of low-levels, let's rock dat house!"
> 
> Oh well. Still had a blast.


Yup - it is incredibly bad on PC to squad up.
At least on xbox, you can invite, then join TOGETHER.

I must say the online experience of playing on console is better than on PC - for example: squads and teamspeak.


----------



## redalert




----------



## Capt

I find BF3 way more difficult than Bad Company 2. I used to be at the top of the scoreboard in BC2 every time I would play but now in BF3 I can't seem to kill anyone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I find BF3 way more difficult than Bad Company 2. I used to be at the top of the scoreboard in BC2 every time I would play but now in BF3 I can't seem to kill anyone.


BC2 was a FUN game to paly - and thus I was top of the leaderboard WHILST having fun.
BF3 on the other hand...I don't have fun.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had a good round...but little can be said for my team (FYI: joined half way through):
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54076384/1/177435049/

I KEPT telling them to push up...

OH AND!
If you are a quad leader - ASSIGN AN OBJECTIVE - You get FREE POINTS, for the WHOLE squad!
I left a quad, crated a new one, and invited people to join for "free points" lol.


----------



## Capt

Is it just me or is it really difficult to focus when looking for people to kill in BF3? There's so much stuff going on and things blowing up that I can't focus or even kill anyone. If I'm lucky, I might throw a random grenade and get a kill or two but otherwise it's quite hard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Now this one annoyed me:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54087796/1/177435049/

LK_Germania - PRO camper in a tank - that's ALL he did the whole game.

EDIT:
Wish I was recording - in that very game I got a nice 2x collateral headshot with the SV98
In ANOTHER game (essex rifles server) - had two epic kills.
Guy was flying in a heli - I shot with the tank (main cannon) and it headshotted the GUNNER - then my second shot, shot the heli again - and it blew up







!

EDIT2:
Someone explain to me this as well - as it is f'ing me off now:
In a jet - I'm holding down the trigger to shoot another jet, take a f'in long time. Yet another jet comes behind me, within 2 seconds I'm BLOWN UP.
This type of crap never happens on Xbox.

EDIT3:
I always seem to have 1-3 lvl 100 noobs, in the other team, who only camp with 1 weapon/vehicle


----------



## ghostrider85

i had a hard time When started playing battlefield 3 last week, I used to play counter strike where you have to really center your crosshair to your enemy and aim good in order to hit them.

So when I started playing bf3 I cant kill anyone, I get killed before I even fire a single round, all the time an enemy pops up they quickly shoot and kill me, I learned later that you don't really have to aim in bf3, just spray and you will kill them, the shooting mechanics is completely different than CS.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i had a hard time When started playing battlefield 3 last week, I used to play counter strike where you have to really center your crosshair to your enemy and aim good in order to hit them.
> 
> So when I started playing bf3 I cant kill anyone, I get killed before I even fire a single round, all the time an enemy pops up they quickly shoot and kill me, I learned later that you don't really have to aim in bf3, just spray and you will kill them, the shooting mechanics is completely different than CS.


I disagree with that completely. If your not accurate in bf3, ie upper body/head shots you will get constantly killed. There are some real accurate highly skilled players on this game with all kinds of tricks. It is hard I agree totally, took me an awful long time to get into but its great when you do, just do not get disheartened, because its so easy to and keep practising. The enemy popping up and shooting you is more lack of awareness and not knowing the maps like people playing since release. Takes time


----------



## james8

even with my CPU at 4.6 GHz, i think i am getting bottlenecks in bf3 with a HD 7870 with 13.1 drivers.
not sure if it's the recent driver but CPU usage is very high. core 1 is almost always 97-100%, core 2 in the 80s, core 3, in the 70s and core 4 in the 90s
experience occasional lags as well when being flanked in close quarters leading to frantic mouse swipes.

only have bf3 running with firefox on battlelog. do u guys think it's firefox?
also, i have kaspersky internet security installed. anyone with that and high cpu usage?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I've been having a good couple of games lately. Noshar Canals TDM - 20v20 - DOA shotgun

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54072853/1/514754486/

Gotta love it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> even with my CPU at 4.6 GHz, i think i am getting bottlenecks in bf3 with a HD 7870 with 13.1 drivers.
> not sure if it's the recent driver but CPU usage is very high. core 1 is almost always 97-100%, core 2 in the 80s, core 3, in the 70s and core 4 in the 90s
> experience occasional lags as well when being flanked in close quarters leading to frantic mouse swipes.
> 
> only have bf3 running with firefox on battlelog. do u guys think it's firefox?
> also, i have kaspersky internet security installed. anyone with that and high cpu usage?


Its real cpu intense, what frames are you getting? I play with 2 7870 and have a bottleneck but its irrelative for me at [email protected] im hitting minimums of 80-90 avg 110 and maxing round 150, I disable firewall and av when playing and use razer game booster to launch from game desktop stopping all un-needed background services


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Anyone played on that Killer B 900 tix server..?
> That server has the strangest balancing system I've seen. Instead of balancing the last person to join or, the people switching to stack, it seems to switch the highest scoring..?
> 
> Me and Slightly Skewed 1 & 2 RU. Got balanced I don't know how many times in this game. I got balanced, then he ran to take a break, came back and, he was balanced...so we ended up on the same team anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Absolutely owe everyone of those chopper kills to TerrabyteX, amazing pilot skill...no joke.) We crush it on the US side, get balanced, and basically hand ourselves a loss....
> 
> Then here (1, 2 & 3 US) we all got broken up, balanced and then regrouped..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tanks, completely dominating the enemy armor. One of the best games ever.
> 
> Year later, still love this game.


Are you sure you were at the top of the scoreboard? I thought at the time you where switched on Firestorm, I was, which is why I was getting so irritated with it. It didn't make any sense and reeked of ahole admin. I will never play on that server again. So ridiculous to break up a squad like that.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are you sure you were at the top of the scoreboard? I thought at the time you where switched on Firestorm, I was, which is why I was getting so irritated with it. It didn't make any sense and reeked of ahole admin. I will never play on that server again. So ridiculous to break up a squad like that.


When you leftt I was. Then a guy from the other team either switched, or got "balanced"







and got 1. That server....









BL2 buddy bought the game yesterday and we had some good rounds, then, it happened: like 3 games in a row we ended up on teams that started losing and just gave up. Horrible. But he isn't discouraged and we may have a 3rd regular for the games. Made sure he learned to spot, play for the team and move and help where needed. He's up for the challenge.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really difficult to focus when looking for people to kill in BF3? There's so much stuff going on and things blowing up that I can't focus or even kill anyone. If I'm lucky, I might throw a random grenade and get a kill or two but otherwise it's quite hard.


It just takes a while, your eyes will adjust to the terrain, you will learn the maps, and which colors to look for, etc. Many things to take in for this game but most people will pick it up with time invested. You could check out the Premium guides put out by DICE, or the many youtube tutorials. Those both can be quite helpful for beginners. The guides are surprisingly informative, showing the entire map and tips and tricks, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I've been having a good couple of games lately. Noshar Canals TDM - 20v20 - DOA shotgun
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54072853/1/514754486/
> 
> Gotta love it


Slugs or Buckshot?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Slugs or Buckshot?


Buckshot my friend. Buckshot.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really difficult to focus when looking for people to kill in BF3? There's so much stuff going on and things blowing up that I can't focus or even kill anyone. If I'm lucky, I might throw a random grenade and get a kill or two but otherwise it's quite hard.


Haha (not laughing at you, but recalling when I 1st started playing) and facing the same obstacles. Folks here suggested I start with Team Death matches to get my feet wet, which helped, but I was getting my butt handed to me; played different maps, but started with Metro. One of the key is to learn the maps as stated before; if not folks will be popping up from all over the place and you will wonder where they came from. I'd go into empty servers and just run around a bit trying to figure the maps out, but if I don't play a particular map often I forget them. I've gotten better over time and can generally get by even if I don't know the map that well, but it's better if you know the map so that you know those little sneaky places people pop up from. The one thing I did or do is look for the "orange" triangle above the heads , but it may not always be there, but that's what I look for and the map/grid on the screen (forget the the exact name of it). Also be aware of the location of your teammates (i.e. check the grid). I still consider myself a rookie in this game, but I am just having fun. You may get discourage and even angry, but keep at it and having fun. Note: there are lots of cheaters out there. You may see them in ceilings etc.

PS. Aim for the head, otherwise you will probably get popped.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Is it just me or is it really difficult to focus when looking for people to kill in BF3? There's so much stuff going on and things blowing up that I can't focus or even kill anyone. If I'm lucky, I might throw a random grenade and get a kill or two but otherwise it's quite hard.


I found playing 32 player servers to be best. Not too big but not too small. It's like jumping into the deep end but there's a pair of arm bands floating around.

It helps you familiarize quickly as you learn where to run when you die constantly. It also lets you follow someone else and see how they're running and where they're running/looking.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT2:
> Someone explain to me this as well - as it is f'ing me off now:
> In a jet - I'm holding down the trigger to shoot another jet, take a f'in long time. Yet another jet comes behind me, within 2 seconds I'm BLOWN UP.
> This type of crap never happens on Xbox.


If you line up a jet well, it takes maybe a 2 second blast to disable them. I just wait until they're pulling a turn or loop, and they are showing maximum bodywork to hit. Don't use air to air missiles, they just attract other jets when you're tailing them.


----------



## Methodical

*Saw some interesting cheaters yesterday.*

I was playing BF3 yesterday and noticed a couple players was not able to be shot. In one instance, I emptied the clip (head shots mostly) on this player before he/she even saw me, but the bullets did not phase them. I emptied the clip because, well the bullets were not appearing to phase them. The player then turned and pow - me dead. In another instance, me and another player was firing at an enemy, who had his back to us and firing at our teammates, at close range (literally got within knifing distance), but none of the bullets phased him, the player turned around looked at us and then ran away (didn't even shoot at us). We tried knifing, shooting and even M320 and nothing. Has anyone else come across this? I was hoping to get the name of the player to report it, but there was no name, orange triangle above the head or anything for this player. That was interesting and the 1st time I experience it.


----------



## HPE1000

I saw 1 hacker before like that just jumping and spinning the the middle of the map so it didn't bother me, it was kind of funny. He was able to be killed if you knifed him though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> If you line up a jet well, it takes maybe a 2 second blast to disable them. I just wait until they're pulling a turn or loop, and they are showing maximum bodywork to hit. Don't use air to air missiles, they just attract other jets when you're tailing them.


That's the thing which gets me - ON xbox, I have 0 troubles killing people with Jets - in fact most of the time, when I'm in a jet, I'm normally unstoppable.
On PC however, I can't kill a single thing (unless I'm somewhat lucky) - always makes me think about PC players...(And by that I mean, how the heck did I die in 2 seconds without a guy using some sort of hack)


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the thing which gets me - ON xbox, I have 0 troubles killing people with Jets - in fact most of the time, when I'm in a jet, I'm normally unstoppable.
> On PC however, I can't kill a single thing (unless I'm somewhat lucky) - always makes me think about PC players...(And by that I mean, how the heck did I die in 2 seconds without a guy using some sort of hack)


Nah, people get very good with joystick and it can be infuriating. I'm quite good with mouse... but even I get owned by a good joystick player.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Nah, people get very good with joystick and it can be infuriating. I'm quite good with mouse... but even I get owned by a good joystick player.


I have a joystick here (my cousins one in fact), might plug it in, just for the sake of trying.

What's ur username btw on your server?
No idea if you were playing with me or not that day


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a joystick here (my cousins one in fact), might plug it in, just for the sake of trying.
> 
> What's ur username btw on your server?
> No idea if you were playing with me or not that day


Soon as you left a hack joined and mowed us all down with a pistol....

Not a good day today.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Soon as you left a hack joined and mowed us all down with a pistol....
> 
> Not a good day today.


me too an aimbotter

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176796/1/299595414/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176740/1/299595414/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Soon as you left a hack joined and mowed us all down with a pistol....
> 
> Not a good day today.


Lol - in the karg game- I actually did really well with a jet 0.0!
Got some sweet kills in.

I like how Johnny was saying: "do you live next to the server with 10 ping?"


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Soon as you left a hack joined and mowed us all down with a pistol....
> 
> Not a good day today.


Yep. Please report -Major-Kilkki for aimbot hack.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54188986/1/351941396/


----------



## Krazee

My left hand hurts from all the Bf3 today


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My left hand hurts from all the Bf3 today


Yeah I'm sure it was BF3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> me too an aimbotter
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176796/1/299595414/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176740/1/299595414/


Must be a fresh hack out in the wild. Ran across another guy just a while ago with an 870 pump, and _5_ of us converged and fired on him at the same time and---he killed us all.







Even his own teammates called him on it. Meh, it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Lol - in the karg game- I actually did really well with a jet* 0.0!
> Got some sweet kills in.
> 
> I like how Johnny was saying: "do you live next to the server with 10 ping?"


Yeah you did. Don't know, we just seemed kinda scattered today. Think I was just off. And in a bad mood cause me and Broken joined a few rounds where the teams just up and quit...in an 1,100 tix server...with almost 700 tix left to go they just quit trying for like 3 rounds straight. And he's just learning so I'm teaching him: spot..._always_ spot, res/drop meds/drop ammo/if you snipe run a little way over from where you're gonna be and toss up a soflam and beacon, if you aren't having fun and the team you're on is terribad quit the server--let someone who maybe wants to try take your spot. Showed him with a couple of wins: you may die a bunch but keep the pressure on the points and help the team win, don't worry about kd/r right now, learn to play conquest first. He's loving it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yep. Please report -Major-Kilkki for aimbot hack.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54188986/1/351941396/


We did.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> My left hand hurts from all the Bf3 today


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure it was BF3


^


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> me too an aimbotter
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176796/1/299595414/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54176740/1/299595414/


That 166-0 is just too blatant of a cheat.


----------



## Capt

Just played for two hours and only got 5 kills the whole time. The colors in this game are distracting for the player to focus. I instantly get killed before I even make an attempt to shoot.

EDIT: How warm does your GPU get when playing BF3? Mine gets 68c, is that normal?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I'm sure it was BF3


I'm right handed so I doubt it's from what you're thinking lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Just played for two hours and only got 5 kills the whole time. The colors in this game are distracting for the player to focus. I instantly get killed before I even make an attempt to shoot.
> 
> EDIT: How warm does your GPU get when playing BF3? Mine gets 68c, is that normal?


-Make sure your network slider in the menu is low. Having it all the way down will have less latency but make player models sometimes skip around, I have mine at about 10% and it's fine.
-This might be common sense to you, but just in case; make sure your settings are low enough to get at least 40-50 (preferably 60) MINIMUM fps. I just play on low/ultra mesh because I can barely notice the difference between low and high anyways unless I'm looking for it.

68c on a GPU is fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I'm right handed so I doubt it's from what you're thinking lol


Lawwwl


----------



## Ukkooh

Are there any active clans/platoons that recruit noobs? BF3 gameplay just doesn't work if played alone and I find it hard to improve my skill in public. Usually the whole enemy team sucks and then there is one godlike player who just trolls everyone. Because of that I usually find myself having bigger than 2 KDR without even concentrating that much.


----------



## calavera

Anyone else get choppy animation during knife kills? I always join servers with ~80ish ping or less.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else get choppy animation during knife kills? I always join servers with ~80ish ping or less.


Yup!
I've had that too - with 10ping


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else get choppy animation during knife kills? I always join servers with ~80ish ping or less.


I have never seen this myself, mine are 100% smooth.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else get choppy animation during knife kills? I always join servers with ~80ish ping or less.


Choppy for me. Always feels disjointed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It depends for me, sometimes it is ok, other times it feels like it is going at 10 fps.
I think it is to do with the hit detection again. This game is terrible at calculating two players shooting at each other. Ie. When you die when you're behind a wall, after crouching down.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have a joystick here (my cousins one in fact), might plug it in, just for the sake of trying.
> 
> What's ur username btw on your server?
> No idea if you were playing with me or not that day


I added you on Blog the other day... i've completed FC3 so i'll be back on BF3 soon. I usually chill on ER TDM server until I got my eye in and then venture onto AM or Caspian/Kharg server.

EDIT: Where are you in London?
Quote:


> I think it is to do with the hit detection again. This game is terrible at calculating two players shooting at each other. Ie. When you die when you're behind a wall, after crouching down.


Playing with the network smoothing slider should help with that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I added you on Blog the other day... i've completed FC3 so i'll be back on BF3 soon. I usually chill on ER TDM server until I got my eye in and then venture onto AM or Caspian/Kharg server.
> 
> EDIT: Where are you in London?
> Playing with the network smoothing slider should help with that.


I'm actually outside london - living in Guildford








You?

As for the network slider thing - I shall investigate!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually outside london - living in Guildford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You?


Ah cool, i'm North... about 5 minutes from Camden.

You wanna play a few rounds tonight?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Ah cool, i'm North... about 5 minutes from Camden.
> 
> You wanna play a few rounds tonight?


Might do - I have Taekwondo tonight from 8:30pm to 10:30pm

EDIT:
Been playing around with the slider - went to around 10-30% I was jumping/jittering all over the place - I'm back to near full...


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm actually outside london - living in Guildford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You?
> 
> As for the network slider thing - I shall investigate!


using a 0-100 scale, mines around 75-85 (I live in a third world country atm and most servers I connect to are 150-200 ping- though the ping barely varies by 2 or 3). I noticed anything less and shots weren't "registering".. Ie dud is prone crawling on the ground... i'm stand right above him and the shots are missing...


----------



## carmas

This morning I had some fun trolling with mines. There are so many people that are totally unaware of their surrounding when driving a tank, that I could just go at their back, lay down 2-3 mines and then blow them off with a grenade or a single magnum shot.
I had 7-8 kills like this, unfortunately I don't record my gameplay.

I was doing this only to complete an assignment, but it was fun


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> using a 0-100 scale, mines around 75-85 (I live in a third world country atm and most servers I connect to are 150-200 ping- though the ping barely varies by 2 or 3). I noticed anything less and shots weren't "registering".. Ie dud is prone crawling on the ground... i'm stand right above him and the shots are missing...


I have 10 ping on all servers - but that doesn't help.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Are there any active clans/platoons that recruit noobs? BF3 gameplay just doesn't work if played alone and I find it hard to improve my skill in public. Usually the whole enemy team sucks and then there is one godlike player who just trolls everyone. Because of that I usually find myself having bigger than 2 KDR without even concentrating that much.


You could try here. There is also a decent Google+ Battlefield community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Anyone else get choppy animation during knife kills? I always join servers with ~80ish ping or less.


Always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup!
> I've had that too - with 10ping


You play really well on pc, bro. Same play style as PrecisionPC and Slightly Skewed.







Good player.

I'm the run-n-gun crashdummy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You could try here. There is also a decent Google+ Battlefield community.
> Always.
> You play really well on pc, bro. Same play style as PrecisionPC and Slightly Skewed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good player.
> 
> I'm the run-n-gun crashdummy.


haha thanks man!
Btw I'm on atm


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha thanks man!
> Btw I'm on atm


I'm at work. Won't be home til ~5:50 PM...about 8 hours from now.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have 10 ping on all servers - but that doesn't help.


Long long ago when CS wasn't retail, about 1.3, a group of gamers looked into ping and how it corresponds to everything from seeing a player to killing them. The info and graphs and what not are long gone, but the findings were along the lines of a pings 60 or less a player sees/experience the gaming world as is. 60-99 is slightly delayed, 100-150 their is about 1 second of delay, 150-199 second and a half... etc.

In bf3 terms, we will look at it as a sniper in the 200m range( High-medium low long). 99 or less, you can essential lead a running target very little.. not even 1/4 of a mil. 100-199 about a 1/4 of a mil to 1/2 a mil. 200+ is difficult to say as I don't normally snipe at 200+, to many missed shots. However, you should get the idea.

My interpretation of the network smoothing option is an attempt to make it more real time, so that the players on 100 or so pings lead a player by the same amount some one playing on a 10 or 60 ping. So for you... you could essential put smoothness around the same- about 10% or 5% and not notice any real improvements, I on the other hand would notice drastic changes. All because of ping- My sweet spot for smoothness I think is going to be server dependent as I don't have a Fav. server and just jump in randoms playing a mod and/or map I like/am in the mood for.

Time to set up a gkey to edit the value!


----------



## Snakesoul

Hi,

Can someone help me out?
How do you set your field of view? (i know it's on options in game or in the battlefield file).
I did some research and for a 22" 1980X1080, i read people saying 90, others say default is good enough (70?).. I also tried a battlefield 3 editor, and for 90 FOV he said it was 59 (vertical ofc)... So as you can see i got messed up... 90 seems to have more field of view, but the targets look smaller, and more difficult to hil lol.. at 70/75 it feels ok, but it looks like there's something missing... at 60..well targets look close, but for some reason my eyes started to hurt...
So any advice or help, just to get an idea how the game should look like? (also i play a lot of cs source, is there a way to put BF3 look like cs source, in terms of field of view?)

Thanks in advance








Sorry for my english..


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> How do you set your field of view? (i know it's on options in game or in the battlefield file).
> I did some research and for a 22" 1980X1080, i read people saying 90, others say default is good enough (70?).. I also tried a battlefield 3 editor, and for 90 FOV he said it was 59 (vertical ofc)... So as you can see i got messed up... 90 seems to have more field of view, but the targets look smaller, and more difficult to hil lol.. at 70/75 it feels ok, but it looks like there's something missing... at 60..well targets look close, but for some reason my eyes started to hurt...
> So any advice or help, just to get an idea how the game should look like? (also i play a lot of cs source, is there a way to put BF3 look like cs source, in terms of field of view?)
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my english..


Play with it, if 90 is makes things to small, and 70/75 isn't quite right... try 80 or 85.. I was in the same boat on my Eyefinity set up... I narrowed it down to like 83 as being perfect for me.


----------



## Swolern

New Nvidia drivers dropped today







It looks like there is a focus on BF3 and SLI configs. Finally! http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-313-95-beta-drivers-released


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Long long ago when CS wasn't retail, about 1.3, a group of gamers looked into ping and how it corresponds to everything from seeing a player to killing them. The info and graphs and what not are long gone, but the findings were along the lines of a pings 60 or less a player sees/experience the gaming world as is. 60-99 is slightly delayed, 100-150 their is about 1 second of delay, 150-199 second and a half... etc.
> 
> In bf3 terms, we will look at it as a sniper in the 200m range( High-medium low long). 99 or less, you can essential lead a running target very little.. not even 1/4 of a mil. 100-199 about a 1/4 of a mil to 1/2 a mil. 200+ is difficult to say as I don't normally snipe at 200+, to many missed shots. However, you should get the idea.
> 
> My interpretation of the network smoothing option is an attempt to make it more real time, so that the players on 100 or so pings lead a player by the same amount some one playing on a 10 or 60 ping. So for you... you could essential put smoothness around the same- about 10% or 5% and not notice any real improvements, I on the other hand would notice drastic changes. All because of ping- My sweet spot for smoothness I think is going to be server dependent as I don't have a Fav. server and just jump in randoms playing a mod and/or map I like/am in the mood for.
> 
> Time to set up a gkey to edit the value!


Nice info man! +rep
But was playing today - just got pissed off at the amount of time i died, because I felt that I shot first, yet even then, the enemy turns and shoots me no problem.

This is why I quite like playing on xbox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> New Nvidia drivers dropped today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like there is a focus on BF3 and SLI configs. Finally! http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/nvidia-geforce-313-95-beta-drivers-released


I'll try it - even though there are no performance tweaks for my 660ti


----------



## Snakesoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Play with it, if 90 is makes things to small, and 70/75 isn't quite right... try 80 or 85.. I was in the same boat on my Eyefinity set up... I narrowed it down to like 83 as being perfect for me.


Hi th3m3nt4l, thanks for your fast reply







i'll try as soon i get home







, last night i tried on 60 fov (after i saw on fps calculator on bf3 editor), and i played very well, i could see the "enemies", but it made the opposite the fish eye (sorry don't know the english word for it, but the scenarios were too "shrinked") and after a couple of rounds, my eyes felt like they were sucked off... maybe the distance is too near and my eyes are used to a bigger distance?
How come on bf3 editor, they said the "optimal" fov is 59?

Once again, thanks in advance


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakesoul*
> 
> Hi th3m3nt4l, thanks for your fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll try as soon i get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , last night i tried on 60 fov (after i saw on fps calculator on bf3 editor), and i played very well, i could see the "enemies", but it made the opposite the fish eye (sorry don't know the english word for it, but the scenarios were too "shrinked") and after a couple of rounds, my eyes felt like they were sucked off... maybe the distance is too near and my eyes are used to a bigger distance?
> How come on bf3 editor, they said the "optimal" fov is 59?
> 
> Once again, thanks in advance


I didn't use any editors, that fov of 59 is referring to the vertical fov, which in BF3 is unchangeable. Fish Eye effect quck simple look at fish eye effect. What you experienced is probably more along the lines of the very fist image. Where the center is large, but the edges are tiny. This "viewing angle"- it is actually an angle- is un-natural to the human eye. If your playing on a single monitor and not competetively.. then running a default fov is fine, if you want to increase your accuracy a bit, then I'd bump it up to something you can tolerate.

I saw a video on FoV on youtube just a few weeks ago that gave GREAT information and used bf3 to demonstrate it. I personally didn't see a difference between 60 and 70, but 60 and 80 was almost night and day for me(the up-loader's video actual shows increments of 5 or 10 FoV as hes talking).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> *Saw some interesting cheaters yesterday.*
> 
> I was playing BF3 yesterday and noticed a couple players was not able to be shot. In one instance, I emptied the clip (head shots mostly) on this player before he/she even saw me, but the bullets did not phase them. I emptied the clip because, well the bullets were not appearing to phase them. The player then turned and pow - me dead. In another instance, me and another player was firing at an enemy, who had his back to us and firing at our teammates, at close range (literally got within knifing distance), but none of the bullets phased him, the player turned around looked at us and then ran away (didn't even shoot at us). We tried knifing, shooting and even M320 and nothing. Has anyone else come across this? I was hoping to get the name of the player to report it, but there was no name, orange triangle above the head or anything for this player. That was interesting and the 1st time I experience it.


If the player was actually firing and invincible then I could see that as a hack, but if he was just stuck there and invincible that is a glitch that I have seen before. Somehow a player gets stuck and unkillable, also I've seen dead bodies frozen in mid air that look like a live player another glitch...

I've been having a lot of bad luck deaths lately, dunno what's up with that. I hadn't experience them for a good while, now just random deaths..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Just played for two hours and only got 5 kills the whole time. The colors in this game are distracting for the player to focus. I instantly get killed before I even make an attempt to shoot.
> 
> EDIT: How warm does your GPU get when playing BF3? Mine gets 68c, is that normal?


That should be a fine temp for you gpu, modern gpu's can get pretty warm before you have to worry. Also I was going to mention the importance of ping, but It looks like a whole discussion took place on that very thing. It's probably the most important factor in gameplay next to FPS. The difference between playing at 20 ping or less all the time and 60-80 ping all the time can be 25-30% difference in your score easily. People will die as you would expect with the lower pings, no vanishing bullets, and you will generally have the edge across anyone with a higher ping than yourself.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've been having a lot of bad luck deaths lately, dunno what's up with that. I hadn't experience them for a good while, now just random deaths..
> That should be a fine temp for you gpu, modern gpu's can get pretty warm before you have to worry. Also I was going to mention the importance of ping, but It looks like a whole discussion took place on that very thing. It's probably the most important factor in gameplay next to FPS. The difference between playing at 20 ping or less all the time and 60-80 ping all the time can be 25-30% difference in your score easily. People will die as you would expect with the lower pings, no vanishing bullets, and you will generally have the edge across anyone with a higher ping than yourself.


Correct, its gotten better but net code and how the game is programmed to handle it are still very very important when dealing with ping and multiplayer. For example, before CS got popular its net code handling saw major improvements, the most being the dev's allowing players to customize specific net code handling to increase performance based on their specific hardware and internet connections.

Here in lies the problem with bf3, they use 1 "slider" option to try and handle all of this at once (was like 5 commands in CS) and essentially lock the player out of being able to mod these settings- might be possible in the config if any one wants to take the time and dive through it playing with EVERY setting out side of whats already been played with (mostly graphics stuff). I also here the argument that shots "registering" is a thing of the past and doesn't apply to bf3. I personally believe this notion is wrong as I've encountered several times where I should have lost a fight, but instead won and vice verse, simultaneous kills are a somewhat minor occurrence of it, death behind cover and the lag kill are all good examples.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If the player was actually firing and invincible then I could see that as a hack, but if he was just stuck there and invincible that is a glitch that I have seen before. Somehow a player gets stuck and unkillable, also I've seen dead bodies frozen in mid air that look like a live player another glitch...


The player was a legitimate player running around shooting and playing. I've seen levitating players (ones that had been killed) and this was not one of them. It was definitely a hack in my mind.


----------



## 98uk

Is BF3 like BF2? If so, it was impossible to create an "invincibility" hack due to some reason I used to know (I used to play with some guy who was a coder for a BF2 cheat company).

However, I do know that there is a weird revive glitch that makes you invincible, but I don't think it's reproducible each time. So more luck than anything.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The matches are getting even better now. Accuracy with the DOA has increased a lot.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54246225/1/514754486/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How do I check for hackers?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Nine_iLL_Heaven/

How can I know?
I've seen this guy 3x in the server - each time he kills me (with his noob ass m16 with over 80 service stars) - but the thing that gets me, is that he can 1 shot kill me.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How do I check for hackers?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Nine_iLL_Heaven/
> 
> How can I know?
> I've seen this guy 3x in the server - each time he kills me (with his noob ass m16 with over 80 service stars) - but the thing that gets me, is that he can 1 shot kill me.


If he's one shotting, then it has to be an aimbot because it's really the only thing that can inflict precise damage on the area of the body that takes the least hits. So, i'd check accuracy and K/D.. neither of which seem special at all. He has a worse accuracy than me and an equal k/d. I suspect you just got unlucky


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How do I check for hackers?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Nine_iLL_Heaven/
> 
> How can I know?
> I've seen this guy 3x in the server - each time he kills me (with his noob ass m16 with over 80 service stars) - but the thing that gets me, is that he can 1 shot kill me.


He has a high headshot/kill %, 22%

Doesn't necessarily mean he hacks but that is above average.

2 sites to *reference* for cheaters:
http://cheatometer.hedix.de/
http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/index.php


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> If he's one shotting, then it has to be an aimbot because it's really the only thing that can inflict precise damage on the area of the body that takes the least hits. So, i'd check accuracy and K/D.. neither of which seem special at all. He has a worse accuracy than me and an equal k/d. I suspect you just got unlucky


It has been on-going for so many games - that's the reason.
Last time it happened a guy got banned from another server.
This guy plays with his clan buddies - and I should mention bunny hops like an idiot.

EDIT:
In other news!
Got my first service star for the knife!
And ALMOST maxed out 1 weapon (maxing out for me - unlike most I've played with is 5 service stars in a given weapon (grenades, c4 etc and knife don't count))


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> He has a high headshot/kill %, 22%
> 
> Doesn't necessarily mean he hacks but that is above average.
> 
> 2 sites to *reference* for cheaters:
> http://cheatometer.hedix.de/
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/index.php


Thats about average for HS/K ratio for non sniper rifle kills when I look at people's stats. Im generally around 27% HS/K ratio http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RedAlertxxx/weapons/361386340/pc/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> He has a high headshot/kill %, 22%
> 
> Doesn't necessarily mean he hacks but that is above average.
> 
> 2 sites to *reference* for cheaters:
> http://cheatometer.hedix.de/
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/index.php


Cheers for looking into it and giving me those links!


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Play admin run


What do you mean by this?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It has been on-going for so many games - that's the reason.
> Last time it happened a guy got banned from another server.
> This guy plays with his clan buddies - and I should mention bunny hops like an idiot.
> 
> EDIT:
> In other news!
> Got my first service star for the knife!
> And ALMOST maxed out 1 weapon (maxing out for me - unlike most I've played with is 5 service stars in a given weapon (grenades, c4 etc and knife don't count))


Thats one service star I will never get, I think my last knife kill was like 2 months ago lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Thats one service star I will never get, I think my last knife kill was like 2 months ago lol


haha seriously?
On Xbox it is my most killed with weapon - I got 10 service stars with it


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha seriously?
> On Xbox it is my most killed with weapon - I got 10 service stars with it


yeah 734 hours played 60 knife kills and most of them were for assignments. I never got a melee ribbon either.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you are a quad leader - ASSIGN AN OBJECTIVE


How do you do this on PC?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> How do you do this on PC?


Hold Q, choose the order (bottom command)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> yeah 734 hours played 60 knife kills and most of them were for assignments. I never got a melee ribbon either.


LOL!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> How do you do this on PC?


You press Q and almost look like you are SPOTTING an objective.
POint of it:
Each time a squad member gets a kill within the area of the objective = free 20 points.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hold Q, choose the order (bottom command)


Awesome. Thanx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOL!


You laughing at me? I KEEL you!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZ6-6RbSEg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You press Q and almost look like you are SPOTTING an objective.


Now you are assuming I know how to spot...


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hold Q, choose the order (bottom command)


The thing is, it used to be more straight forward, just pressing Q while standing in line of a flag, resulted in giving the order, now you have to do it via the super useless commo rose.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Awesome. Thanx
> You laughing at me? I KEEL you!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-gZ6-6RbSEg
> Now you are assuming I know how to spot...


LAWL


----------



## Capt

What setting do I have to turn off to get rid of the sun glare?


----------



## Caz

Quick question. I have been a Coronel for about 3 weeks, on the same level, I play about 3 hours total in play time/week, and I have yet to level up....

Question is, how do these people have 100's already?









No trolling, I know the answer, just blows me away people have no lives/hack/go to lengths JUST FOR A NUMBER, sadly.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quick question. I have been a Coronel for about 3 weeks, on the same level, I play about 3 hours total in play time/week, and I have yet to level up....
> 
> Question is, how do these people have 100's already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling, I know the answer, just blows me away people have no lives/hack/go to lengths JUST FOR A NUMBER, sadly.


2000

3000

hours

I've seen people hit it at 1000 if they are really good.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What setting do I have to turn off to get rid of the sun glare?


You cant get rid of the sun glare.


----------



## brew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quick question. I have been a Coronel for about 3 weeks, on the same level, I play about 3 hours total in play time/week, and I have yet to level up....
> 
> Question is, how do these people have 100's already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling, I know the answer, just blows me away people have no lives/hack/go to lengths JUST FOR A NUMBER, sadly.


I play about 1-3 hours a day, sometimes more sometimes not at all. Took me a little over 700 hours and over a year of playing to hit colonel 100. Honestly hitting the max level didn't really mean all that much to me since I simply enjoy playing the game. Having fun with friends, using the huge variety of weapons in the game, and trying out different play styles is what I find gratifying. I also still have plenty of time for work and a personal life.

However, I did kinda feel the same way you did when I started seeing colonel 100s after about 5 months of the games release. Now that's a lot of BF3!


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> You cant get rid of the sun glare.


I always get killed because of it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quick question. I have been a Coronel for about 3 weeks, on the same level, I play about 3 hours total in play time/week, and I have yet to level up....
> 
> Question is, how do these people have 100's already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling, I know the answer, just blows me away people have no lives/hack/go to lengths JUST FOR A NUMBER, sadly.


The game has been out for over a year. Depending on your SPM you could get 100 Colonel playing less than an hour a day since it came out. You can get it in as little as 300-400 hours if you have about 1000 spm, and it's definitely possible to get even higher, especially with all the double xp weekends, and then there's the people who mostly play metro and close quarters, you can get 2k spm doing that. If you have around 500 spm, which is what I consider average, it will take you around 700 hours. It took me about 500 hours, I had around 700 spm at the time.
Even if you do consider that 'no lifing', I didn't do it for the number, I did it to have fun playing, and happened to get a number as I was doing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin*
> 
> 2000
> 
> 3000
> 
> hours
> 
> I've seen people hit it at 1000 if they are really good.


You don't need to be good at all to get it at 1000 hours, that's only like 350 spm.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Quick question. I have been a Coronel for about 3 weeks, on the same level, I play about 3 hours total in play time/week, and I have yet to level up....
> 
> Question is, how do these people have 100's already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No trolling, I know the answer, just blows me away people have no lives/hack/go to lengths JUST FOR A NUMBER, sadly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The game has been out for over a year. Depending on *your SPM* you could get 100 Colonel playing less than an hour a day since it came out. You can get it in as little as 300-400 hours if you have about 1000 spm, and it's definitely possible to get even higher, especially with all the double xp weekends, and then there's the people who mostly play metro and close quarters, you can get 2k spm doing that. If you have around 500 spm, which is what I consider average, it will take you around 700 hours. It took me about 500 hours, I had around 700 spm at the time.
> Even if you do consider that 'no lifing', I didn't do it for the number, I did it to have fun playing, and happened to get a number as I was doing it.
> You don't need to be good at all to get it at 1000 hours, that's only like 350 spm.


SPM is indeed the magic number. Been playing since the BETA: with live streamers, trying to get ladder matches going via Gamers Portal against teams like B-Team and Rival, doing the unlock assignments ... I learned the hard way that KD/R looks pretty but, if you play to protect that stat you'll get nowhere fast. Xfactor and ProtossMaster hit Colonel 100 in under 3 months of game time. I think WormholeWizard did it in about 3 1/2. But those guys crush it and PTO.

Yonder is spot on. My SPM hovers in the 500's and it took me over a year to get 100---that's with double XP.

But, also ColoneL 100 doesn't mean too much; I've been man-handled by guys in the beginning levels before.... Just have fun.


----------



## Ghost12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/premium/

Read the end game descriptions? Air superiority, great, even more unplayable maps for infantry just put there to feed the cannons lol

Click on the endgame pack for description


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Realistically, around 700-1000hrs for level 100.
I'm level 58 or something on Xbox and I've played 350 odd hours.
My spm, without no metro crap boosting like on pc, is around 700spm.
On pc, by playing metro 24/7 and having no life, you could hit 100 in under 500hrs.
Oh yeah and level, in almost all games now doesn't denote skill, but instead how many hours you put into it. If you got a higher, realistic, spm, then you'll get there faster.
NOTHING beats the ranking system of halo 3. That's what separated the men from the boys. I knew I was never good enough in that game to progress level. But you played a guy with a much higher level than you, you knew you were screwed.


----------



## sidewu

I made colonel in around 58 hours on xbox iirc. Took me 43 hours on PC.


----------



## Capt

I was at the top of the leaderboard yesterday only with using the shotgun. Gotta love how quickly that thing kills you.


----------



## MxPhenom 216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I always get killed because of it.


Good, there needs to be more games that actually have a blinding sun. Not just a little orb in the sky that isn't doing anything to the scene.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Realistically, around 700-1000hrs for level 100.
> I'm level 58 or something on Xbox and I've played 350 odd hours.
> My spm, without no metro crap boosting like on pc, is around 700spm.
> On pc, by playing metro 24/7 and having no life, you could hit 100 in under 500hrs.
> Oh yeah and level, in almost all games now doesn't denote skill, but instead how many hours you put into it. If you got a higher, realistic, spm, then you'll get there faster.
> NOTHING beats the ranking system of halo 3. That's what separated the men from the boys. I knew I was never good enough in that game to progress level. But you played a guy with a much higher level than you, you knew you were screwed.


lol no you don't have to play metro 24/7 to get it in 500 hours. Metro 24/7 should be more like 200-250 hours.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lol no you don't have to play metro 24/7 to get it in 500 hours. Metro 24/7 should be more like 200-250 hours.


I wouldn't know - that was my guess, based on my experience.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wouldn't know - that was my guess, based on my experience.


24/7 metro wouldn't be hard. if your team spawns behind A and can cap A->B, sit on one of those benches right at B cap... LVG and resupply down the left hall all day 1500 ticket server... you get points for kills, points for multi kill, flag defense points, and if your quick res points.


----------



## executorchunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Realistically, around 700-1000hrs for level 100.
> I'm level 58 or something on Xbox and I've played 350 odd hours.
> My spm, without no metro crap boosting like on pc, is around 700spm.
> On pc, by playing metro 24/7 and having no life, you could hit 100 in under 500hrs.
> Oh yeah and level, in almost all games now doesn't denote skill, but instead how many hours you put into it. If you got a higher, realistic, spm, then you'll get there faster.
> NOTHING beats the ranking system of halo 3. That's what separated the men from the boys. I knew I was never good enough in that game to progress level. But you played a guy with a much higher level than you, you knew you were screwed.


I'm really happy for you and I'mma let you finish but *HALO 2* had one of the BEST ranking systems of all time, OF ALL TIME!!!!!

And why does so many people care what your rank is in BF3? Mine is like prestige 12 or something. Yea, so I have a life besides BF3, good for the people that are prestige 100 or whatever that rank is called. Congrats on spending 14 days of your life playing one video game.


----------



## ghostrider85

what is SPM?


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MxPhenom 216*
> 
> Good, there needs to be more games that actually have a blinding sun. Not just a little orb in the sky that isn't doing anything to the scene.


But how is that fun when you are one on one trying to kill the other player and you can't see a thing?


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> what is SPM?


Score per minute


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *executorchunk*
> 
> I'm really happy for you and I'mma let you finish but *HALO 2* had one of the BEST ranking systems of all time, OF ALL TIME!!!!!
> 
> And why does so many people care what your rank is in BF3? Mine is like prestige 12 or something. Yea, so I have a life besides BF3, good for the people that are prestige 100 or whatever that rank is called. Congrats on spending 14 days of your life playing one video game.


21 days if you use the minimal calculation of 500 hours, thats 1 month.. nothing. 2... you sound more like a troll than any thing else, and didn't really contribute to the thread... So Even though i"m posting this.. I'm going to ask for a mod edit.

Mod, please delete his post as it is easily a trolling attempt... feel free to edit my post as you see fit.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you have around 500 spm, which is what I consider average, it will take you around 700 hours.


You callin' me "average?" :
http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xXxahrimanxXx

Them's fighting words, see you on the field of battle.


----------



## Ghost12

I watched some videos of a player called acorn hunter - the spas 12 king, I decided to give it a go and I don't know if im missing something but I am shooting from the hip, circle firmly on the enemy and don't get me wrong im getting quick kills in a lot of situations but I am seeing lots of shots not register at all in close up. I have come across a couple of enemy in a couple of situations, blasted away and nothing but me dead, no hit detection at all??? really odd or im missing something


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> You callin' me "average?" :
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xXxahrimanxXx
> 
> Them's fighting words, see you on the field of battle.


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I watched some videos of a player called acorn hunter - the spas 12 king, I decided to give it a go and I don't know if im missing something but I am shooting from the hip, circle firmly on the enemy and don't get me wrong im getting quick kills in a lot of situations but I am seeing lots of shots not register at all in close up. I have come across a couple of enemy in a couple of situations, blasted away and nothing but me dead, no hit detection at all??? really odd or im missing something


SPAS + buckshot + normal mode = sucks

On Gunmaster I have put 1-2 good body shots into someone 10ft or less and they still kill me in Normal mode. At least HC makes it more forgiving for the bad hit detection that can occur in this game.

Could also be due to suppression, it can still have a huge impact on accuracy. When I was using the M60 on noshar canals TDM several times I went crouch, and shot into someone maybe 10 shots right on and they would still kill me. Only takes 3 to kill, but due to suppression or lag or something they would win out.


----------



## iPDrop

I played a few games with pLine-jikA the famous french player that has 50% accuracy with his M16A3, we played 5v5's vs rivaL and sA:








And here is a couple matches of my team "ShoT DocS" playing a 5v5 vs nXs, we are practicing for the CEVO 5v5 Tournament:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I played a few games with pLine-jikA the famous french player that has 50% accuracy with his M16A3, we played 5v5's vs rivaL and sA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a couple matches of my team "ShoT DocS" playing a 5v5 vs nXs, we are practicing for the CEVO 5v5 Tournament:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The videos refuses to buff on the website.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> The videos refuses to buff on the website.


I think there was something wrong with the links but they should be working now


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> SPAS + buckshot + normal mode = sucks
> 
> On Gunmaster I have put 1-2 good body shots into someone 10ft or less and they still kill me in Normal mode. At least HC makes it more forgiving for the bad hit detection that can occur in this game.
> 
> Could also be due to suppression, it can still have a huge impact on accuracy. When I was using the M60 on noshar canals TDM several times I went crouch, and shot into someone maybe 10 shots right on and they would still kill me. Only takes 3 to kill, but due to suppression or lag or something they would win out.


No im not using buck im using slug. It seems to be when moving the hit detection is terrible for some reason. If its controlled motion its 1 shot kill if you get my meaning but if someone starts dancing round you its not registering even though pointing at him. Was weird

As a side not I just played metro and a lvl 100 properly threw his dummy out lol - full blown arguing and abusing in the console and accusing me of glitching. Was just a m320 fest as is usually the case and must have died a couple of times,he was top of the leader board lol. First time I have witnessed anything like that to me personally


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I think there was something wrong with the links but they should be working now


Exactly what I needed to see, more people using the M16A3...


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Exactly what I needed to see, more people using the M16A3...


this is competitive practice for CEVO League of course we are going to use M16A3


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> this is competitive practice for CEVO League of course we are going to use M16A3


And that is why playing BF3 competitive makes no sense to me.

With all due respect...

It made more sense in BFBC2.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I played a few games with pLine-jikA the famous french player that has 50% accuracy with his M16A3, we played 5v5's vs rivaL and sA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is a couple matches of my team "ShoT DocS" playing a 5v5 vs nXs, we are practicing for the CEVO 5v5 Tournament:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm subbed and have been watching all your vidoes you've been posting, great videos, and they help me as I'm just starting to get into comp. Keep them coming, I appreciate them


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And that is why playing BF3 competitive makes no sense to me.
> 
> With all due respect...
> 
> It made more sense in BFBC2.


I'm very glad you brought up that point because that's exactly what makes BF3 Comp so interesting.... When all players use the same 3 weapons and have relatively same skill with accuracy and flat out killing people... other characteristics of the match come in to play... Such as decision making, teamwork, positioning, communication, etc. etc.. Its not just boring simple old point and shoot (especially with suppression one must be more careful and smart when peaking). It makes for a very fun and competitive environment, and now that CEVO has started a league which plans to do 8 seasons at minimal the scene is very active and growing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm subbed and have been watching all your vidoes you've been posting, great videos, and they help me as I'm just starting to get into comp. Keep them coming, I appreciate them


Thanks you so much for your feedback & support!


----------



## Capt

What are the best weapons for engineer?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are the best weapons for engineer?


MTAR-21












and also the G36C, A-91, M4A1, SCAR-H


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> MTAR-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the G36C, A-91, M4A1, SCAR-H


Ahem, you forgot ACW!!!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are the best weapons for engineer?


M4A1, ACWR, G36C, AK74su are all good guns with their pro's and cons but if I had to say which engineer gun is the most balanced gun that is good in all areas its the M4A1.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> MTAR-21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also the G36C, A-91, M4A1, SCAR-H


For some reason I find the shotgun to be the best weapon in that specific map.


----------



## ahriman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are the best weapons for engineer?


For short to mid-range nothing I use tops the M5K. It is even respectable at longer ranges once you learn the weapon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And that is why playing BF3 competitive makes no sense to me.
> 
> With all due respect...
> 
> It made more sense in BFBC2.


This.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> M4A1, ACWR, G36C, AK74su are all good guns with their pro's and cons but if I had to say which engineer gun is the most balanced gun that is good in all areas its the M4A1.


well you are forgeting the QBZ-95B, its the only weapon you can put on LASER and Heavy Barrel and makes it very lethal weapon.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And that is why playing BF3 competitive makes no sense to me.
> 
> With all due respect...
> 
> It made more sense in BFBC2.


Why doesn't it make any sense, if you like it or not, the M16A3 is one of the best guns around. And if you are playing competitive, why wouldn't you use the best gun around? Dooing so winning or losing comes down to tactics and player skill. Everyone is on the same level. Does competitive in your eyes mean everyone has to use another another gun? Or is it DICE's fault the M16A3 is the best gun around and other guns should be the M16 with a different skin lol. (no offense just wondering


----------



## Ghost12

I have actually found something that annoys me more than the overuse of the m416a3 in this game this week, in fact I have decided to give this m416a3 a go lol!!!! My new annoyance is the semi auto sniper rifle, or in particular the users that when you run into them do a peculiar rain dance in circles whilst hopping and spraying/firing fast as can from the hip. Often like rabbits caught in headlights. I can hear these semi auto rifles being fired at me whilst running and the user obviously cant shoot for ***** at the amount of bullets I hear being rattled off above my head. Half the recon don't actually play recon in this game or ever serve the recon purpose to the team, so must just be chasing service stars or assignments


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> This brings tears to my eyes come one DICE don't fail us on this game!!! BF2 was epic! beyond.


BF2 was aweful.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> And that is why playing BF3 competitive makes no sense to me.
> 
> With all due respect...
> 
> It made more sense in BFBC2.


Why? M16 isn't OP. I actually have found a liking to the AEK recently. Seems more controllable than the M16. But I actually compete using SCAR-L anyway.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> BF2 was aweful.


* Awfully good.


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> BF2 was aweful.


How was BF2 awful? I think it was the best from the series.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are the best weapons for engineer?
> 
> 
> 
> For short to mid-range nothing I use tops the M5K. It is even respectable at longer ranges once you learn the weapon.
Click to expand...

What about the MP7? I think it is comparable, and like it a lot myself. MP7 at long range is a lost cause though.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> You callin' me "average?" :
> http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xXxahrimanxXx
> 
> Them's fighting words, see you on the field of battle.


well, maybe an under-average it is..


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Why doesn't it make any sense, if you like it or not, the M16A3 is one of the best guns around. And if you are playing competitive, why wouldn't you use the best gun around? Dooing so winning or losing comes down to tactics and player skill. Everyone is on the same level. Does competitive in your eyes mean everyone has to use another another gun? Or is it DICE's fault the M16A3 is the best gun around and other guns should be the M16 with a different skin lol. (no offense just wondering


What I said was that particularly in BF3 it didn't made sense, would you be interested in playing or even watching BF3 tournaments when you knew 100% of the players there were gonna use the same rifle?

While I understand that everyone using the same setup would make the overall skill of the player/team stand out (I use the same analogy with Formula 1 as a matter of fact), it's not something that would appeal to people or even competitive players.

I'd much rather see or play in a BFBC2 tournament, I have over 1000Hrs logged in BFBC2 and I can say for a fact that there isn't a rifle as overpowered as the M16A3 in BF3. Overall balance of the team/squad would really stand out in that situation, not having a 5 vs 5 where all 10 players are Medics with the M16A3 = lame.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Why? *M16 isn't OP*. I actually have found a liking to the AEK recently. Seems more controllable than the M16. But I actually compete using SCAR-L anyway.


----------



## crashdummy35

Battlefield 3 End Game DLC Adds Air Superiority Mode.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Battlefield 3 End Game DLC Adds Air Superiority Mode.


BF1943 air superiority anyone?
Well done EA....


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Battlefield 3 End Game DLC Adds Air Superiority Mode.


If you happen to see a terrible pilot crashing into the ground and/or other pilots while danger zone is playing in voice chat...that'll probably be me







.


----------



## XxG3nexX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahriman*
> 
> For short to mid-range nothing I use tops the M5K. It is even respectable at longer ranges once you learn the weapon.


I second the M5K, once I unlocked this gun I began to destroy people.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53138743/1/228576212/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/53140413/1/228576212/


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have actually found something that annoys me more than the overuse of the m416a3 in this game this week, in fact I have decided to give this m416a3 a go lol!!!! My new annoyance is the semi auto sniper rifle, or in particular the users that when you run into them do a peculiar rain dance in circles whilst hopping and spraying/firing fast as can from the hip. Often like rabbits caught in headlights. I can hear these semi auto rifles being fired at me whilst running and the user obviously cant shoot for ***** at the amount of bullets I hear being rattled off above my head. Half the recon don't actually play recon in this game or ever serve the recon purpose to the team, so must just be chasing service stars or assignments


I will play a lot of recon with the M417 with acog and silencer using it as a stealth class to drop spawn beacons all around the map for my teammates and still acting as a squad marksman in support of them when they need it. I usually put suppression on the weapon because it has a pretty big affect to the players in the area. Great for when I have to engage multiple targets at once and they're trying to return fire.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Battlefield 3 End Game DLC Adds Air Superiority Mode.


Yey more maps where 75% of the players are engineers camping with the Stinger / IGLA rockets or the mobile AA instead of caping flags.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I will play a lot of recon with the M417 with acog and silencer using it as a stealth class to drop spawn beacons all around the map for my teammates and still acting as a squad marksman in support of them when they need it. I usually put suppression on the weapon because it has a pretty big affect to the players in the area. Great for when I have to engage multiple targets at once and they're trying to return fire.


I loved doing this in BFBC2 because you could still be an aggresive recon thanks to magnum ammo. The M98b + magnum ammo+acog all day, able to 1 shot at any distance was ******* baller... now unless you get a head shot, snipers are 2 shot to kill, which in my opinion is down right dumb as the point of the heavy long range rifles is to sacrifice mobility and RoF for damage... instead we got mobility back.... same RoF (bolt action)... but the damage just doesn't cut it in mid/cq range to be aggressive unless you do HC (can be fun for change of pace).


----------



## mavisky

Agreed the silenced m417 class is most fun to play on hardcore servers. But then again the game is better that way in general in my opinion, a little less run and gun COD style and you can't rely on little orange dots above everyone's head to figure out where the enemy is. Makes it much easier to play the stealth role.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well you are forgeting the QBZ-95B, its the only weapon you can put on LASER and Heavy Barrel and makes it very lethal weapon.


I did not forget it I have 1200+ kills with it but using a laser on gun that shoots that slow is kinda pointless to me. I can understand using it on a mtar, f2000 and other high ROF guns. I personally feel that the laser ends up giving away your position too much unless your toggling it off and on.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> If you happen to see a terrible pilot crashing into the ground and/or other pilots while danger zone is playing in voice chat...that'll probably be me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


U sure that was not me?


----------



## ghostrider85

i saw a bf3 gameplay video in youtube, i think the map is noshahr canals but they have vehicles and choppers in there, i've been playing in that map but i don't see any, is this available for a specific expansion? i only have back to karkland


----------



## sidewu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i saw a bf3 gameplay video in youtube, i think the map is noshahr canals but they have vehicles and choppers in there, i've been playing in that map but i don't see any, is this available for a specific expansion? i only have back to karkland


There are tanks and choppers on Conquest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They have them on pc, but not on consoles







!


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i saw a bf3 gameplay video in youtube, i think the map is noshahr canals but they have vehicles and choppers in there, i've been playing in that map but i don't see any, is this available for a specific expansion? i only have back to karkland


Vehicles are available in the following modes:

Rush
Conquest
Team Deathmatch

Or you could be playing a server with infantry only rules.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Vehicles are available in the following modes:
> 
> Rush
> Conquest
> Team Deathmatch
> 
> Or you could be playing a server with infantry only rules.


I think you meant squad death match?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I think you meant squad death match?


I don't play that mode much but I believe Squad DM has infantry fighting vehicles /shrug. Someone who knows better will probably come along soon enough







.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> I don't play that mode much but I believe Squad DM has infantry fighting vehicles /shrug. Someone who knows better will probably come along soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, squad DM has an lav, but TDM doesn't have any vehicles, that's what iPDrop was talking about.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Agreed the silenced m417 class is most fun to play on hardcore servers. But then again the game is better that way in general in my opinion, a little less run and gun COD style and you can't rely on little orange dots above everyone's head to figure out where the enemy is. Makes it much easier to play the stealth role.


agreed and I like hardcore better for the teamwork, ie, medics and engineers are needed to heal/revive and repair since there is no auto heal/repair.


----------



## mavisky

I had a system crash and had to recover it all from a backup hard drive the other day and the game was being really "glitchy" to me. I am getting weird camera shaking when following other players before spawning on them, and jerky/inconsistent feedback when using vehicle turrets. I'm also getting a "skip" when playing every couple of seconds where my player will be running forward and then it's almost like a missing frame in a reel of film and he'll back up a step and then take off moving again. Anyone else ever experience anything like this?

I played with graphical settings to no avail and verified it across multiple servers, this is also the only game that suffers from this. Last night I finally broke down and did a fresh install of windows 7 (had some other issues that have been bugging me for a while anyway) so I'm hoping a fresh dl and install of the game may clean it up. BTW tried running both the 306 and the new 313 nvidia drivers with no change.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I had a system crash and had to recover it all from a backup hard drive the other day and the game was being really "glitchy" to me. I am getting weird camera shaking when following other players before spawning on them, and jerky/inconsistent feedback when using vehicle turrets. I'm also getting a "skip" when playing every couple of seconds where my player will be running forward and then it's almost like a missing frame in a reel of film and he'll back up a step and then take off moving again. Anyone else ever experience anything like this?
> 
> I played with graphical settings to no avail and verified it across multiple servers, this is also the only game that suffers from this. Last night I finally broke down and did a fresh install of windows 7 (had some other issues that have been bugging me for a while anyway) so I'm hoping a fresh dl and install of the game may clean it up. BTW tried running both the 306 and the new 313 nvidia drivers with no change.


That sounds very much like internet connection issues. I had the exact same thing and even stranger, my ping was fine. The worst bit was it jets, it was constantly shaking as if I was being hit.

I moved house to solve the issue and went from a hugely overloaded exchange to a normal one and it was fixed. So the problem was the amount of people active on the exchange... but ping was fine.


----------



## mavisky

I've had issues with our connection here before and now that you mention it youtube has been "buffering" a lot more as of late. Maybe it's time to place another call into Charter again. Really hate their system performance, but aside from going with "4g internet" or satellite, it's really our only option on this little section of road even though I live in NE Atlanta. Town outgrew it's infrastructure I believe.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I've had issues with our connection here before and now that you mention it youtube has been "buffering" a lot more as of late. Maybe it's time to place another call into Charter again. Really hate their system performance, but aside from going with "4g internet" or satellite, it's really our only option on this little section of road even though I live in NE Atlanta. Town outgrew it's infrastructure I believe.


Yeah, the exchange where I lived wasn't big enough. I used to live in a poor area so there was a load of high rise flats. So a ton of people in a small area just destroyed the exchange.


----------



## Amhro

.
ooh my god, that ending!!


----------



## crashdummy35

Man I wish I could fly a jet....

I can fly, half decent ground attack vehicles too. In a dogfight I'm dead.

Guess I better start practicing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm just looking forward to better teamwork - jet thing at the end -> meh


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'm excited for the bikes. Those are going to be all kinds of fun.









I picture air superiority turning into a ram fest.









Made a new montage. No M16A3s in this one.







Tried to slow things down a bit with some recon gameplay.


----------



## [email protected]

Just an honest opinion. Semi shooting is too easy but not that easy if you're encountering someone with a full mag and auto assault weapons. I'd like to see you try heavy recoil weapons


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just an honest opinion. Semi shooting is too easy but not that easy if you're encountering someone with a full mag and auto assault weapons. I'd like to see you try heavy recoil weapons


I'll try and post a video at some point of some SV98 killing on PC - I've had some epic kills, but wasn't recording unfortunately.


----------



## Capt

When do you get the Spas-12 as engineer in BF3? I'm already at level 22 and my recent weapon unlock was the M4A1.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> When do you get the Spas-12 as engineer in BF3? I'm already at level 22 and my recent weapon unlock was the M4A1.


Its in assignments - 20 kills with pistols and twenty kills with shotguns


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm just looking forward to better teamwork - jet thing at the end -> meh


Problem with pubbing is team work is a total crap shoot. Me, Slightly Skewed and Broken joined a server where one team had already pushed up and pinned the other---our team. So our team "settled in" and basically gave up. Only about 5 of us were actually fighting to get clear of the base. Bad loss.

Next round, same server, the team pushed and held a line. Squads actually played as squads and we won. Good win.

But even trying to help out calmly in the chat like: "Push up," "We're on D, spawn D guys," often gets met with "Oh someone has try-hard pants on," or worse. But that's Conquest, get those flags, bleed those tix. Really miss when all the guys played and we'd roll like 10-15 deep into a server.

I agree with you 100% though: teamwork makes this game fun. And with Broken only about a week in, it's hard to run "fast" and maneuver because he gets lost. But I try and help him as we go.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Just an honest opinion. Semi shooting is too easy but not that easy if you're encountering someone with a full mag and auto assault weapons. I'd like to see you try heavy recoil weapons


Ha yep, not too hard to rack up some kills with the SKS/M417. Just goofing off having some fun there as I almost never play recon. Taking out the snipers with bolt action/iron sights was alot of fun, was laughing my head off most of the round.

By heavy recoil do you mean LMG ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Problem with pubbing is team work is a total crap shoot. Me, Slightly Skewed and Broken joined a server where one team had already pushed up and pinned the other---our team. So our team "settled in" and basically gave up. Only about 5 of us were actually fighting to get clear of the base. Bad loss.
> 
> Next round, same server, the team pushed and held a line. Squads actually played as squads and we won. Good win.
> 
> But even trying to help out calmly in the chat like: "Push up," "We're on D, spawn D guys," often gets met with "Oh someone has try-hard pants on," or worse. But that's Conquest, get those flags, bleed those tix. Really miss when all the guys played and we'd roll like 10-15 deep into a server.
> 
> I agree with you 100% though: teamwork makes this game fun. And with Broken only about a week in, it's hard to run "fast" and maneuver because he gets lost. But I try and help him as we go.


Agree. You're on my friends list just message me if you see me on and are looking for someone else to team up with. Just message me any voip info also or you're welcome to jump in my TS. Reason I play a lot of TDM anymore is because I'm usually flying solo and get frustrated pretty quick with lack of teamwork on Conquest which is usually my favorite.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^It is even worse on rush - that's why I don't play rush, as I get frustrated at our team 90% of the time being incompetent.
That's why I enjoy playing with my cousin so much


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ha yep, not too hard to rack up some kills with the SKS/M417. Just goofing off having some fun there as I almost never play recon. Taking out the snipers with bolt action/iron sights was alot of fun, was laughing my head off most of the round.
> 
> By heavy recoil do you mean LMG ?
> Agree. You're on my friends list just message me if you see me on and are looking for someone else to team up with. Just message me any voip info also or you're welcome to jump in my TS. Reason I play a lot of TDM anymore is because I'm usually flying solo and *get frustrated pretty quick with lack of teamwork on Conquest which is usually my favorite*.


Few of us still try and get 'er done. We play anything: CQ, CQA, TDM, CQB....whatever.

We can always roll, brother. I know that feeling. If I'm on I'm up for a game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^It is even worse on rush - that's why I don't play rush, as I get frustrated at our team 90% of the time being incompetent.
> That's why I enjoy playing with my cousin so much


I never liked rush, I tried a couple games recently and my team was just so crap. Half the team immediately setup as sniper or bipod lmg and then the defenders got to rush us and push us back to base essentially. Nothing you can do solo to fix that type of situation.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I never liked rush, I tried a couple games recently and my team was just so crap. Half the team immediately setup as sniper or bipod lmg and then the defenders got to rush us and push us back to base essentially. Nothing you can do solo to fix that type of situation.


oh...you can do it solo - I have single-handedly taken all the objectives in a few games I played back on the Xbox.
That's why I got the "signal lost" dogtag almost as a "world's first" - before they made it super easy to get the medal









http://www.xbox360achievements.org/forum/showthread.php?t=341490


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone using the OCN team speak 3 server for in game play yet? Just added it as bookmark and its working fine

http://www.overclock.net/t/1355476/overclock-net-presents-its-own-teamspeak-3-server


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Man I wish I could fly a jet....
> 
> I can fly, half decent ground attack vehicles too. In a dogfight I'm dead.
> 
> Guess I better start practicing.


I can't fly... at all... it's definitely N00b Battlefield Friends action for me: Battlefield Friends - First Flight

I've put "Learn to Fly" at the bottom of my BF3 To Do List









But, Capture The Flag looks way cool - and the motorcycles.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Problem with pubbing is team work is a total crap shoot. Me, Slightly Skewed and Broken joined a server where one team had already pushed up and pinned the other---our team. So our team "settled in" and basically gave up. Only about 5 of us were actually fighting to get clear of the base. Bad loss.
> 
> Next round, same server, the team pushed and held a line. Squads actually played as squads and we won. Good win.
> 
> But even trying to help out calmly in the chat like: "Push up," "We're on D, spawn D guys," often gets met with "Oh someone has try-hard pants on," or worse. But that's Conquest, get those flags, bleed those tix. Really miss when all the guys played and we'd roll like 10-15 deep into a server.
> 
> I agree with you 100% though: teamwork makes this game fun. And with Broken only about a week in, it's hard to run "fast" and maneuver because he gets lost. But I try and help him as we go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^It is even worse on rush - that's why I don't play rush, as I get frustrated at our team 90% of the time being incompetent.
> That's why I enjoy playing with my cousin so much


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Few of us still try and get 'er done. We play anything: CQ, CQA, TDM, CQB....whatever.
> 
> We can always roll, brother. I know that feeling. If I'm on I'm up for a game.


I can't wait to get better so I can play the game like it's meant to be played: PTFO and Teamwork. My current issue (and it's all me) is that my KB/Mouse coordination isn't where I want it. I suck badly. My brain sees BF3 but my hands "think" PS3 Controller; it's pathetic really.

I've only played 2 MP games: http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/insanityrocks Not a pretty picture. I'm still trying to get through the Campaign but I'm not playing regularly - that's the problem, really, in my opinion.

But enough of me crying in my beer.


----------



## iPDrop

*rage*


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh...you can do it solo - I have single-handedly taken all the objectives in a few games I played back on the Xbox.
> That's why I got the "signal lost" dogtag almost as a "world's first" - before they made it super easy to get the medal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.xbox360achievements.org/forum/showthread.php?t=341490


of course you can do it alone on a xbox, but pc is something different


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah, but now I game on pc too, and I've also single handedly won conquest games...


----------



## Ghost12

Idrop - the content is blocked

Amhro - Totally Dubbed is good on pc as well as xbox


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hehe thanks ghost!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hehe thanks ghost!


Welcome, I have been forcing myself to play more vehicles rather than just give up and i am doing better, nearly got a service star in 2!!!!!!!!! all about practice I suppose


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I've uploaded a review of the new Air Superiority trailer (let me know what you guys think) I also show my graphics and mouse sensitivity settings in anyone is curious


its been removed


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Idrop - the content is blocked
> 
> Amhro - Totally Dubbed is good on pc as well as xbox


i am not saying he isnt a good player, i just said players on xbox are not as good as players on pc

edit: i have checked his stats, define what does "good" mean


----------



## MrSleepin

i have the worst luck with joining games...

i always try and join servers with 5-10 open slots, and it takes forever!

i use Chrome, is that the problem? i know it's not my rig or internet connection.

i get tired of waiting, so i hit the "close game" button, then it's nearly impossible to join another game without rebooting...sometimes.

other times, i can go in and out no problem.

like right now, game manager says, "Joining server" and has said this for the past 5 minutes.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> i have the worst luck with joining games...
> 
> i always try and join servers with 5-10 open slots, and it takes forever!
> 
> i use Chrome, is that the problem? i know it's not my rig or internet connection.
> 
> i get tired of waiting, so i hit the "close game" button, then it's nearly impossible to join another game without rebooting...sometimes.
> 
> other times, i can go in and out no problem.
> 
> like right now, game manager says, "Joining server" and has said this for the past 5 minutes.


Happens to me on chrome as well... after about a min or so if I click on the icon to bring the game up... it load in seconds, but I can hear the sounds at what not already going on (enemy sniper spooted, we have lost the cap point... etc)


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> i have the worst luck with joining games...
> 
> i always try and join servers with 5-10 open slots, and it takes forever!
> 
> i use Chrome, is that the problem? i know it's not my rig or internet connection.
> 
> i get tired of waiting, so i hit the "close game" button, then it's nearly impossible to join another game without rebooting...sometimes.
> 
> other times, i can go in and out no problem.
> 
> like right now, game manager says, "Joining server" and has said this for the past 5 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> Happens to me on chrome as well... after about a min or so if I click on the icon to bring the game up... it load in seconds, but I can hear the sounds at what not already going on (enemy sniper spooted, we have lost the cap point... etc)


Usually the game is loaded in the background but it doesn't auto maximize when it's ready. I actually prefer this since I don't have to alt tab right back out if I'm in the middle of something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh ghost don't reply to that guy.
Pc players better than Xbox...that thing again.
People like that infuriate me.

As for 'define good'. Maybe I should also define respect...

Ghost I'll express my real views via chat brother. Tomorrow


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSleepin*
> 
> i have the worst luck with joining games...
> 
> i always try and join servers with 5-10 open slots, and it takes forever!
> 
> i use Chrome, is that the problem? i know it's not my rig or internet connection.
> 
> i get tired of waiting, so i hit the "close game" button, then it's nearly impossible to join another game without rebooting...sometimes.
> 
> other times, i can go in and out no problem.
> 
> like right now, game manager says, "Joining server" and has said this for the past 5 minutes.


Occasionally the game won't even launch for me, I have to sign out of battlelog, then back in and it works fine after that. I use Chrome also, and that is the fix I use for when the game won't start, or is taking to long.


----------



## Ghost12

I have been playing vehicles or trying to again tonight but something has been bugging me, on Bandar desert I lost a couple of tank 1v1 which is fine, now on some of the losses on the kill cam I saw the enemy engineer get out and repair his tank from the damage as would be expected when he won the fight by the last shot, but in a couple of other fights even though the enemy tank was one shot from death and disabled i see him on the kill cam driving off at 100% health with no repair? How does this happen?

Thanks

*Amhro* - my definition of a good player is someone consistently on the top of the score board in a variation of maps/game modes and with a variety of weapons/vehicles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmm that's impossible.
But the percentage of damage is always 100% no matter the amount of damage I've hit him with.
I think the game gets confused with your actual health and the health of the tank.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been playing vehicles or trying to again tonight but something has been bugging me, on Bandar desert I lost a couple of tank 1v1 which is fine, now on some of the losses on the kill cam I saw the enemy engineer get out and repair his tank from the damage as would be expected when he won the fight by the last shot, but in a couple of other fights even though the enemy tank was one shot from death and disabled i see him on the kill cam driving off at 100% health with no repair? How does this happen?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Amhro* - my definition of a good player is someone consistently on the top of the score board in a variation of maps/game modes and with a variety of weapons/vehicles.


I think its showing the players health and not the vehicles health


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Which is in fact a bug right?
It should show player tank health instead in my opinion...funny how ea test and fix their games...
I'm now reminiscing to bf2142...oh ea, you haven't changed a single bit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been playing vehicles or trying to again tonight but something has been bugging me, on Bandar desert I lost a couple of tank 1v1 which is fine, now on some of the losses on the kill cam I saw the enemy engineer get out and repair his tank from the damage as would be expected when he won the fight by the last shot, but in a couple of other fights even though the enemy tank was one shot from death and disabled i see him on the kill cam driving off at 100% health with no repair? How does this happen?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *Amhro* - my definition of a good player is someone consistently on the top of the score board in a variation of maps/game modes and with a variety of weapons/vehicles.


Hmm, well if the killcam shows a full repaired tank driving off, then I would have to guess that another tank shot you in the last hit and you are watching someone else drive off. Otherwise that wouldn't make much sense if they were disabled and drive off after, unless someone was repairing them while you were dueling and right after your death they repaired full and hopped in, drove off.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been playing vehicles or trying to again tonight but something has been bugging me, on Bandar desert I lost a couple of tank 1v1 which is fine, now on some of the losses on the kill cam I saw the enemy engineer get out and repair his tank from the damage as would be expected when he won the fight by the last shot, but in a couple of other fights even though the enemy tank was one shot from death and disabled i see him on the kill cam driving off at 100% health with no repair? How does this happen?
> 
> Thanks


The percentage displays infantry health not vehicle health, is that the answer you are looking for?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I think its showing the players health and not the vehicles health


Ye I can buy that, maybe a bug or something but not driving off at full speed with apparently no damage and no repair when was disabled, as a side I saw another peculiar happening tonight in the desert base, a tank parked up sinking into the road, I thought I was seeing things, right at the side of me whilst about to set off lol and no I don't drink

Edit - thanks for replies, the most plausible answer is that was showing another tank getting the last hit I think


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was just about to say that ghost:
Someone else must have gotten the last shot.
Has happened to me infantry vs infantry. Then I realised a guy killed me from the side, not the guy I was shooting.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was just about to say that ghost:
> Someone else must have gotten the last shot.
> Has happened to me infantry vs infantry. Then I realised a guy killed me from the side, not the guy I was shooting.


I think that sounds about right. And would be hard to tell by location on Bandar as one bit of sand is pretty much like another for location of him standing out. Problem solved lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha sand here, sand there, sand everywhere!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

haha check this out


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> haha check this out


Hacks!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, but now I game on pc too, and I've also single handedly won conquest games...


Err, that would be you, alone, vs at least 32 opponents? Ok.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup alone vs 32 players.
Whilst my team camps.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> *Amhro* - my definition of a good player is someone consistently on the top of the score board in a variation of maps/game modes and with a variety of weapons/vehicles.


i agree with this









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh ghost don't reply to that guy.
> Pc players better than Xbox...that thing again.
> People like that infuriate me.
> 
> As for 'define good'. Maybe I should also define respect...
> 
> Ghost I'll express my real views via chat brother. Tomorrow


dont reply to that guy? so you just have nothing to say and dont want to admit it...









respect? i respect good players..
bighead is the word id use now

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Err, that would be you, alone, vs at least 32 opponents? Ok.


yeah, he is *that* good


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I can't fly... at all... it's definitely N00b Battlefield Friends action for me: Battlefield Friends - First Flight
> 
> I've put "Learn to Fly" at the bottom of my BF3 To Do List
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, Capture The Flag looks way cool - and the motorcycles.


CTF looks like it would be fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> *I can't wait to get better so I can play the game like it's meant to be played: PTFO and Teamwork. My current issue (and it's all me) is that my KB/Mouse coordination isn't where I want it. I suck badly*. My brain sees BF3 but my hands "think" PS3 Controller; it's pathetic really.
> 
> I've only played 2 MP games: http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/insanityrocks Not a pretty picture. I'm still trying to get through the Campaign but I'm not playing regularly - that's the problem, really, in my opinion.
> 
> But enough of me crying in my beer.


Plug your controller in and have it handy. When you want to fly, reach for it and use it. If it's more comfortable use it for flying.

Using the mouse and keyboard, do simple things to get the feel for it: While you are running (in a clear area) practice switching from primary to secondary weapon; practice dropping to a prone position out of a run; practice throwing nades---even jump throwing them for more distance. You just have to build your muscle memory.

If you see me on, squad up. We'll make a voice channel and roll. Slightly Skewed will tell you: you don't have to be a "pro" to have fun and help out. Squad up, spawn your squad and keep pressure on the points and you're doing it. Worry about your squad first: do they need ammo/meds/a soflam? Is someone down? Are they all down and you have to "get safe" to give them a spawn point so you don't have to fight for the same ground twice because everyone died? These little things are what make the game fun & engrossing because it's a thinking game and an investment of time to do all the little things.

When we're on, you're welcome to run with us.







You know that ,bro.


----------



## Ilaylowfoshow

I would love to team up with some of you guys....I used to only play with my coworker (but he is addicted to Diablo and WOW now) but like the poster mentioned above...my KB and Mouse coordination isn't the greatest, but I would do better if had a team to play with...I always play with randoms and generally get my a$$ kicked, but at least I have fun with it LOL...

Add me if you all want: ILayLowFoShow


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Plug your controller in and have it handy. When you want to fly, reach for it and use it. If it's more comfortable use it for flying.
> 
> Using the mouse and keyboard, do simple things to get the feel for it: While you are running (in a clear area) practice switching from primary to secondary weapon; practice dropping to a prone position out of a run; practice throwing nades---even jump throwing them for more distance. You just have to build your muscle memory.
> 
> If you see me on, squad up. We'll make a voice channel and roll. Slightly Skewed will tell you: you don't have to be a "pro" to have fun and help out. Squad up, spawn your squad and keep pressure on the points and you're doing it. Worry about your squad first: do they need ammo/meds/a soflam? Is someone down? Are they all down and you have to "get safe" to give them a spawn point so you don't have to fight for the same ground twice because everyone died? These little things are what make the game fun & engrossing because it's a thinking game and an investment of time to do all the little things.
> 
> When we're on, you're welcome to run with us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that ,bro.


Umm... I can plug my PS3 controller into my PC?







I did not know this and must do my research right now!

Thanks for the encouragement. And I do definitely try to play the game like a Chess Match; completely agree it's a thinking game.

So, when I see you I'll not chicken-out - I'll squad up.

See you on the battlefield...


----------



## braindrain

So I bought Battlefield 3 yesterday. Looked pretty cool and I enjoy semi realistic military shooters, plus I thought it would be a cool way to test my new rig. So I register and install it cool...... then I see it need's to be patched.....4,485.61MB... at 36.49 KB/sec. I guess in 41+ hours I can see what it's like.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Umm... I can plug my PS3 controller into my PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know this and must do my research right now!
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement. And I do definitely try to play the game like a Chess Match; completely agree it's a thinking game.
> 
> So, when I see you I'll not chicken-out - I'll squad up.
> 
> See you on the battlefield...


I'm not sure that it will. It's worth a try though. And I agree with everything Crash said. We can both get pretty competitive/frustrated sometimes but don't let that discourage you or anyone else from joining us.

Learning the KB/Mouse under pressure isn't the best way to learn, I don't think. Maybe try playing some other single player games too and eventually it will sink in better. Trying to keep up with animals like Nate is next too impossible.







There are just so many maps now, it will take a new person forever before they are comfortable with where's where. And learning the map is right up there as the most important things to learn. Crash and myself and others have been fortunate enough to learn them as they've come out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> haha check this out


lol sometimes that could be attributed to lag.. but that looks a little crazy

Also I like how your wheee smily fit perfect with the video


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure that it will. It's worth a try though. And I agree with everything Crash said. We can both get pretty competitive/frustrated sometimes but don't let that discourage you or anyone else from joining us.
> 
> Learning the KB/Mouse under pressure isn't the best way to learn, I don't think. Maybe try playing some other single player games too and eventually it will sink in better. Trying to keep up with animals like Nate is next too impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are just so many maps now, it will take a new person forever before they are comfortable with where's where. And learning the map is right up there as the most important things to learn. Crash and myself and others have been fortunate enough to learn them as they've come out.


According to Google there's a way to connect my PS3 controller to my PC.







I'll be checking that out this evening (I'm GMT-5/EST)

And I'm trying to split time between:

Battlefield 3
Far Cry 3
Metro 2033
Planetside 2
Borderlands 1
Maybe too much? Regardless, I'm with you in that learning under pressure is only going to up my frustration and lower my enjoyment.

And good point about learning the map. Other than playing it (which is the best way IMO) do you know of any online resources that provide details on the maps (sort of like how it's done with the expansions)?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not sure that it will. It's worth a try though. And I agree with everything Crash said. We can both get pretty competitive/frustrated sometimes but don't let that discourage you or anyone else from joining us.
> 
> Learning the KB/Mouse under pressure isn't the best way to learn, I don't think. Maybe try playing some other single player games too and eventually it will sink in better. *Trying to keep up with animals like Nate is next too impossible*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are just so many maps now, it will take a new person forever before they are comfortable with where's where. And learning the map is right up there as the most important things to learn. Crash and myself and others have been fortunate enough to learn them as they've come out.


Gave that up a long time ago. He's good enough to go off on multiple people at the same time...I can't do that. I've taken to just staying in y'all's general area and mopping up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> According to Google there's a way to connect my PS3 controller to my PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be checking that out this evening (I'm GMT-5/EST)
> 
> And I'm trying to split time between:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Far Cry 3
> Metro 2033
> Planetside 2
> Borderlands 1
> Maybe too much? Regardless, I'm with you in that learning under pressure is only going to up my frustration and lower my enjoyment.
> 
> And good point about learning the map. Other than playing it (which is the best way IMO) do you know of any online resources that provide details on the maps (sort of like how it's done with the expansions)?


Watch the Premium videos (cheesy as that sounds). Also have a peek at rivalXfactors and LevelCaps "Basics" videos.

LvLCap

rivalXfactor


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> According to Google there's a way to connect my PS3 controller to my PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be checking that out this evening (I'm GMT-5/EST)
> 
> And I'm trying to split time between:
> 
> Battlefield 3
> Far Cry 3
> Metro 2033
> Planetside 2
> Borderlands 1
> Maybe too much? Regardless, I'm with you in that learning under pressure is only going to up my frustration and lower my enjoyment.
> 
> And good point about learning the map. Other than playing it (which is the best way IMO) do you know of any online resources that provide details on the maps (sort of like how it's done with the expansions)?


You can use the program Motion Joy to get a PS3 controller to work on PC. It makes Windows see it as a 360 controller.

You can get it here: http://www.motioninjoy.com/


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famous1994*
> 
> You can use the program Motion Joy to get a PS3 controller to work on PC. It makes Windows see it as a 360 controller.
> 
> You can get it here: http://www.motioninjoy.com/


Pardon my ignorance, please, but what's the difference between a 360 controller and a PS3 controller? But, yeah, my quick Google search turned up Motion In Joy, too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Gave that up a long time ago. He's good enough to go off on multiple people at the same time...I can't do that. I've taken to just staying in y'all's general area and mopping up.
> Watch the Premium videos (cheesy as that sounds). Also have a peek at rivalXfactors and LevelCaps "Basics" videos.
> 
> LvLCap
> 
> rivalXfactor


I haven't watched the Premium vids; will do







But I've definitely watched rivaLxFactor's and LevelCap's vids; always good to review them too.

And completely








Dark Horse Digital Gamer Comic Sale


----------



## famous1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Pardon my ignorance, please, but what's the difference between a 360 controller and a PS3 controller? But, yeah, my quick Google search turned up Motion In Joy, too.
> I haven't watched the Premium vids; will do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've definitely watched rivaLxFactor's and LevelCap's vids; always good to review them too.
> 
> And completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Horse Digital Gamer Comic Sale


360 controllers work with games on Windows, PS3 ones don't initially work on games for PC. The program uses the PS3 and it emulates it as a 360 controller so it'll work with games that support a 360 controller.


----------



## calavera

edit: nevermind


----------



## ghostrider85

ok who wants to do the javelin - soflam spamming? lol. i can be either one.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> ok who wants to do the javelin - soflam spamming? lol. i can be either one.


Hey if you're in socal, I'll do it. I hate joining servers with more than 80 ping.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Hey if you're in socal, I'll do it. I hate joining servers with more than 80 ping.


i'm from socal

i'll be back in an hour


----------



## ghostrider85

the top 3 players, hackers or not?

noshahr canals, team dm

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54519177/1/471846464/


----------



## swebb69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> the top 3 players, hackers or not?
> 
> noshahr canals, team dm
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54519177/1/471846464/


LOL !

Shouldn't be too long until those goobers have been dealt with by the EA's Ban Hammer!


----------



## Slightly skewed

We were losing, I swigged my 7th?? beer and pulled up my try hard pants. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54521065/1/351941396/


----------



## calavera

Did they nerf the soflam + javelin? Me and my buddy were going at it and the javelin only disabled vehicles instead of killing them.


----------



## Amhro

no they didnt afaik
it depends on vehicle, you could never destroy a tank with one javelin only


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> We were losing, I swigged my 7th?? beer and pulled up my try hard pants. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/54521065/1/351941396/


Nice.







Bounced around a bit after I left that one server and...it wasn't pretty. One of those nights. Plus my mouse has bombed so after redoing my binds like 10 times I finally unplugged it and put on my back up....by that time I had a little buzz and wasn't feeling it anymore. Just packed it in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Did they nerf the soflam + javelin? Me and my buddy were going at it and *the javelin only disabled vehicles instead of killing them.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> no they didnt afaik
> it depends on vehicle, you could never destroy a tank with one javelin only


^ This. It's always been like that, especially if they have reactive armor on.

Servers seemed really laggy last night at times. Got a nice thread lock out of the deal.


----------



## MrSleepin

for those of you that say you can't use ps3 controller, i use one for jet/heli

works great. just gotta download motionjoy and setup the drivers


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bounced around a bit after I left that one server and...it wasn't pretty. One of those nights. Plus my mouse has bombed so after redoing my binds like 10 times I finally unplugged it and put on my back up....by that time I had a little buzz and wasn't feeling it anymore. Just packed it in.
> 
> ^ This. It's always been like that, especially if they have reactive armor on.
> 
> Servers seemed really laggy last night at times. Got a nice thread lock out of the deal.


But it's supposed to destroy choppers, right?


----------



## mrsmiles

is there a server most of you guys frequent? i'd like to play but i find it hard to find a decent server to get on for some games.
would love to find a server that i can keep going to for 32 player and 64 player games.

any suggestions appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## MrSleepin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> is there a server most of you guys frequent? i'd like to play but i find it hard to find a decent server to get on for some games.
> would love to find a server that i can keep going to for 32 player and 64 player games.
> 
> any suggestions appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


friend me, MrSleepin

i play nothing but massive warfare.


----------



## iPDrop

dice... pls... DICE... STAHP.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> dice... pls... DICE... STAHP.


Dat hit detection. Wait even if that registered as a leg shot it should have done 91 damage...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dat hit detection. Wait even if that registered as a leg shot it should have done 91 damage...


This is exactly what I was saying a couple of pages ago - the hit detection up close with the spas12 slug is awful. Some shots don't even register. If its a controlled movement aimed shot at a few metres its a kill every time but in instances like in that video the hit detection something is not right


----------



## Deo Domuique

This is the reason Shotguns are so under-used even on tight maps. Mainly because with shotgun you won't have many other opportunities to kill... You'll be killed as on that video. The rifles of course have the same problem, but at least you've as many chances as the bullets your magazine carries... :S

By the way, even so, SPAS is the best shotgun generally. Users that don't have the DLC/premium, I think it's a bit unfair for them. The other shotguns are even worse. In my opinion, they should improve the 870MCS, a shotgun that certainly everyone has, in order to balance the situation a little.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> This is the reason Shotguns are so under-used even on tight maps. Mainly because with shotgun you won't have many other opportunities to kill... You'll be killed as on that video. The rifles of course have the same problem, but at least you've as many chances as the bullets your magazine carries... :S
> 
> By the way, even so, SPAS is the best shotgun generally. Users that don't have the DLC/premium, I think it's a bit unfair for them. The other shotguns are even worse. In my opinion, they should improve the 870MCS, a shotgun that certainly everyone has, in order to balance the situation a little.


I still love the spas/slug because if have the time to aim in properly its deadly. I have only this week started to play tanks on armoured kill as gave up far too early before and I carry the spas/slug as engi for the do or die occasions when I have to get out of the tank with infantry attempting to destroy me and I have had a few kills with it, repaired and drove away lol. Its accuracy and hit detection goes right down when from the hip and moving. Somebody mentioned being suppressed against whilst firing a while ago and I think that`s the key


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> But it's supposed to destroy choppers, right?


It should yes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hehe


----------



## OkanG

lel ^


----------



## Ghost12

Funny video dubbed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hehe recorded it AGES ago on Xbox








This was the third time I ever did it.

Before that, the second time I ever did it - I didn't have a PVR2 and told my cousin that I would record it. So I had one hand on the controller, one hand on the camera- and hey presto got a kill accidentally








Guy basically spawned and ran - and as I was driving, didn't notice him until the last minute. Unfortunately the camera didn't start recording earlier


----------



## digitally

I'm starting to feel some inconsistencies playing bf3 locked at 62fps... sudden jolts and slow down while moving

Edit: i'm going color blind in bf3 too. Colors are just too bland after playing for too long


----------



## EdenSB

A few questions about this game;

I picked up the basic version, because it was really _really_ cheap a while back (and of course because this game is great - I used to play it often on 360). Am I going to find it difficult to find matches, due to lack of DLC?

The build I'm basically waiting for parts for now, only has 4GB of RAM. Will that be fine on all settings?

Does it effect performance/lag a lot, to connect to a very far away server? I'm interested in trying to connect to the OC.net server mentioned on page 1, but I'm based on South Korea.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdenSB*
> 
> A few questions about this game;
> 
> I picked up the basic version, because it was really _really_ cheap a while back (and of course because this game is great - I used to play it often on 360). Am I going to find it difficult to find matches, due to lack of DLC?
> 
> The build I'm basically waiting for parts for now, only has 4GB of RAM. Will that be fine on all settings?
> 
> Does it effect performance/lag a lot, to connect to a very far away server? I'm interested in trying to connect to the OC.net server mentioned on page 1, but I'm based on South Korea.


1 - no you wont struggle to find games with the vanilla maps, very well populated
2 - 4gb is fine
3 - Ping/lag effects fps, play the lowest ping servers you can find

Edit - this reaction timer was on the battlelog forums -quite fun

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf

0.2766 middle of the road me - 1 attempt


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 1 - no you wont struggle to find games with the vanilla maps, very well populated
> 2 - 4gb is fine
> 3 - Ping/lag effects fps, play the lowest ping servers you can find
> 
> Edit - this reaction timer was on the battlelog forums -quite fun
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf
> 
> 0.2766 middle of the road me - 1 attempt


.2502 -1 attempt seems I'm a bit faster on them reaction times... whats that equate to in game... not a damn thing as the difference is so minuscule.


----------



## madroller

Hey guys , I get stuttering in bf3 and Im considering updating my ram to 8GB.
So will this ram "GSKILL 8GB (2x4GB) RipjawsX DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.5V Dual Kit Ram" fit to my mobo?


----------



## EdenSB

0.24 seconds - 3rd attempt

1st attempt I jumped the gun and clicked when I saw a sheep move it's head and restarted. Same with 2nd attempt. In my defence I'm about to go to bed and I admittedly suck at reaction-speed (and aim >_> - I need to practice my FPS skills).

----

Thanks for the answers. Glad to hear the vanilla maps are well populated and 4GB is fine. Guessing I'll have to stick with the more local servers then.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> .2502 -1 attempt seems I'm a bit faster on them reaction times... whats that equate to in game... not a damn thing as the difference is so minuscule.


Ha no idea but every little counts I suppose lol

As a side we should be able to remove vehicle keys when getting out to complete emergency repairs!!!! I am sick of being mbt/td/ifv jacked by my own team, its a joke just capping A on Gulf of Oman after destroying an ifv and 4 infantry, my vehicle disabled so got out and shot the last infantry, performing emergency repair and was vehicle jacked, jumped in to ride gun, he got damage so I hop out to repair and he left me stranded- Last night won a close tank battle in the desert, reversed to deployment to repair, vehicle jacked by own team. Its annoying, team mates are so stupid sometimes


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> As a side we should be able to remove vehicle keys when getting out to complete emergency repairs!!!! I am sick of being mbt/td/ifv jacked by my own team, its a joke just capping A on Gulf of Oman after destroying an ifv and 4 infantry, my vehicle disabled so got out and shot the last infantry, performing emergency repair and was vehicle jacked, jumped in to ride gun, he got damage so I hop out to repair and he left me stranded- Last night won a close tank battle in the desert, reversed to deployment to repair, vehicle jacked by own team. Its annoying, team mates are so stupid sometimes


I'd love to be able to remove keys. That's happened to me so many times on the 360 version. Even if they're on my team, I sometimes hope they get blown up since they ran off with it before it was repaired. >_>


----------



## JuliusCivilis

0.2102.


----------



## mavisky

I'll jump in a vehicle like that if the guy is repairing and I don't have engi just to try and keep the tank alive and defend the engi as much as possible but as soon as he's done I jump back out or switch to gunner seat if he doesn't have one already. People who just jump in and drive off are *******s.

Also - please don't get in our tank in rush, drive it directly towards the objective then bail out before it blows up. They'll undoubtedly repair it and have both MBT's on the map. Idiots.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'll jump in a vehicle like that if the guy is repairing and I don't have engi just to try and keep the tank alive and defend the engi as much as possible but as soon as he's done I jump back out or switch to gunner seat if he doesn't have one already. People who just jump in and drive off are *******s.
> 
> Also - please don't get in our tank in rush, drive it directly towards the objective then bail out before it blows up. They'll undoubtedly repair it and have both MBT's on the map. Idiots.


You are one of the very few soldiers out there that do this. There are so many guys that are terrible driving the lav or btr, that will steal the vehicle right when its repaired.


----------



## mavisky

Probably has something to do with me being 31 and not 13 and focusing on playing the objective more than most on the game.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madroller*
> 
> Hey guys , I get stuttering in bf3 and Im considering updating my ram to 8GB.
> So will this ram "GSKILL 8GB (2x4GB) RipjawsX DDR3 1600MHz CL9 1.5V Dual Kit Ram" fit to my mobo?


More RAM won't help with stuttering.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Probably has something to do with me being 31 and not 13 and focusing on playing the objective more than most on the game.


agreed. Im 36


----------



## Ghost12

Yes age a lot to do with it, im older also and try play the points/objective, the other thing I find really annoying since started to put time into ak is the useless anti air drivers spending more time trying to shoot things from ridiculous distances or infantry whilst I am being destroyed in my mbt/td moving to cap a flag by that annoying gunship!!! The gunship is easy kills when driving the aa, every time its in distance its free kills, often double kills with the aa strafe/missiles. Poor sometimes


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> This is the reason Shotguns are so under-used even on tight maps. Mainly because with shotgun you won't have many other opportunities to kill... You'll be killed as on that video. The rifles of course have the same problem, but at least you've as many chances as the bullets your magazine carries... :S
> 
> By the way, even so, SPAS is the best shotgun generally. Users that don't have the DLC/premium, I think it's a bit unfair for them. The other shotguns are even worse. In my opinion, they should improve the 870MCS, a shotgun that certainly everyone has, in order to balance the situation a little.


The 870 is very close in stats, SPAS technically edges it out in a few things but not enough to matter if you are really good with the shotguns to begin with.

Actually I think close quarters has worse hit detection than other game maps, just something a bit buggy with those maps, extra lag due to the enhanced destruction or something.


----------



## Capt

How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


Then you're doing it wrong.

It's not like in BFBC2 where it would *fully* open from any height (2nd stories, etc, etc).


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


Try checking your controls. Maybe you accidentally unmapped the key or something. It should say "Open Parachute" while you're mid-air in-game too.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


there is a certain height that it will open, try jumping out of the heli or jet, just have to tap the space bar


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Probably has something to do with me being 31 and not 13 and focusing on playing the objective more than most on the game.


Yup, 32 here, and BFBC2 and now BF3 give me fits when it comes to teamplay. I always play for the objective, don't care about k/d, and always always defend engineers. I will jump into vehicles to take over the gun every time and many times some other jackass comes and drives us away, only to bail out a 30 seconds later right into a flag point. This kind of stuff used to infuriate me but now I just play my way and try to enjoy it.


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 1 - no you wont struggle to find games with the vanilla maps, very well populated
> 2 - 4gb is fine
> 3 - Ping/lag effects fps, play the lowest ping servers you can find
> 
> Edit - this reaction timer was on the battlelog forums -quite fun
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf
> 
> 0.2766 middle of the road me - 1 attempt


0.1964 but it took me 3 attempts. I kept jumping the gun when one would poke their head out


----------



## Siflyn

Quick question and I'm sorry if it's been asked before, but is it possible tot urn off the VOIP in BF3? The low quality sometimes gives me a headache and I'd like to turn it off if possible. I looked around in the options and couldn't find anything.


----------



## mavisky

Exit the voice network in battlelog


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Yup, 32 here, and BFBC2 and now BF3 give me fits when it comes to teamplay. I always play for the objective, don't care about k/d, and always always defend engineers. I will jump into vehicles to take over the gun every time and many times some other jackass comes and drives us away, only to bail out a 30 seconds later right into a flag point. This kind of stuff used to infuriate me but now I just play my way and try to enjoy it.


I want to be your friend.


----------



## ghostrider85

battlefield 3 have native voice chat?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> battlefield 3 have native voice chat?


If you party up on battlelog - yes.
Not via in-game though, unlike consoles.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> .2502 -1 attempt seems I'm a bit faster on them reaction times... whats that equate to in game... not a damn thing as the difference is so minuscule.


I got 0.2 average, 0.166 lowest









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I'll jump in a vehicle like that if the guy is repairing and I don't have engi just to try and keep the tank alive and defend the engi as much as possible but as soon as he's done I jump back out or switch to gunner seat if he doesn't have one already. People who just jump in and drive off are *******s.
> 
> Also - please don't get in our tank in rush, drive it directly towards the objective then bail out before it blows up. They'll undoubtedly repair it and have both MBT's on the map. Idiots.


That's good teamwork, but if someone did that to me I would stop repairing because I think they're stealing it. This is another reason we need in game voice chat, so you could tell me you weren't stealing it -.-
Also 90% of the time someone steals my tank they rush it into the middle of 2 tanks and 5 infantry with RPGs and get it killed instantly -.-


----------



## Ghost12

I wish I was into recording, just playing alborz mountains and I was laid on B waiting to move, lo and behold an attack helicopter landed to cap the flag obviously not seeing me or I hadn't been spotted so I sneaked up to the side of it and killed them both with the spas 12 through the cockpits lol oh was epic, I wish I could fly instead of having to blow it up on the spot. Was funny

Must have been a kid, he typed in console please don't jack the chopper


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


omg this made me lawl so hard, i just imagine some one suiciding everytime they jump down confused as to why









Yeah you probably cleared the key bind you should check in your controls tab of the options menu


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'm reasonably certain it's all about pounding the space bar into submission.


----------



## Capt

How many rocket launchers does the engi get at the end? 3?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How many rocket launchers does the engi get at the end? 3?


yes 3


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> yes 3


That sucks cuz all 3 of them suck terribly.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Hi all! I'm a owner of BF3 for the Xbox (boo







) but now I have my gaming pc, and I'm going to buy BF3 for pc







Can I buy a physical copy and then activate the game on origin? Reason is that my DVD drive is not working. Phsyical copies of BF3: Premium Edition is so much cheaper here than the origin direct-buy.


----------



## iPDrop

as long as you have serial key code you should be able to activate on origin and download from there with out needing the cd


----------



## MrWayne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi all! I'm a owner of BF3 for the Xbox (boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but now I have my gaming pc, and I'm going to buy BF3 for pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I buy a physical copy and then activate the game on origin? Reason is that my DVD drive is not working. Phsyical copies of BF3: Premium Edition is so much cheaper here than the origin direct-buy.


I just did the same thing. I used to play on xbox but i got a decent pc so i figured i would buy bf3. I installed from the disc though, cause my DVD is working, but I had to download about 14 gigs of add ons and stuff after the install, not sure if you can download the whole game, only having the product key, but since there is an option to redeem a game with a product key it should work. If it does, your looking at about 25 gigs of download


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> How the heck do you open the parachute in this game? *I always fall to the ground and the damn parachute doesn't want to open*. I have tried tapping on the space bar and tried holding it and it still doesn't open.


Not gonna lie: I laughed a bit at this too. Sorry.









And with the Explosives Perk you'll have 6 rockets and 6 mines instead of 3. As engie that's "your" perk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> Yup, 32 here, and BFBC2 and now BF3 give me fits when it comes to teamplay. *I always play for the objective, don't care about k/d, and always always defend engineers.* I will jump into vehicles to take over the gun every time and many times some other jackass comes and drives us away, only to bail out a 30 seconds later right into a flag point. This kind of stuff used to infuriate me but now I just play my way and try to enjoy it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I want to be your friend.


Indeed.

I swear I heard angels sing when I read that post.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi all! I'm a owner of BF3 for the Xbox (boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but now I have my gaming pc, and I'm going to buy BF3 for pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I buy a physical copy and then activate the game on origin? Reason is that my DVD drive is not working. Phsyical copies of BF3: Premium Edition is so much cheaper here than the origin direct-buy.


I think you only need the code - if I'm not mistaken. But a CD drive is less than £13 bro!
I suggest having a working DVD drive just in case you need it for any given reason.

I too am an Xbox player and got a PC.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think you only need the code - if I'm not mistaken. But a CD drive is less than £13 bro!
> I suggest having a working DVD drive just in case you need it for any given reason.
> 
> I too am an Xbox player and got a PC.


I know but if you can avoid spending money, why not do it where it's possible?








Besides, I use my xbox as a dvd player since watching DVDs on pc is a horrible experience!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> I know but if you can avoid spending money, why not do it where it's possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, I use my xbox as a dvd player since watching DVDs on pc is a horrible experience!


haha!
Well you can try putting the code/downloading it.
Premium wise you won't have a problem as it is just for a code - but the actual game. No idea how that will work.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> Well you can try putting the code/downloading it.
> Premium wise you won't have a problem as it is just for a code - but the actual game. No idea how that will work.


Yea, well, even if I have to buy a new dvd drive, if my plan doesn't work, I will have paid just as much as origin charge







Then instead of just the game, I will get the game AND a dvd drive (that works) for the same price


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Yea, well, even if I have to buy a new dvd drive, if my plan doesn't work, I will have paid just as much as origin charge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then instead of just the game, I will get the game AND a dvd drive (that works) for the same price


haha epic


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> That sucks cuz all 3 of them suck terribly.


if u get the explosive perk u can get 6 tho


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> if u get the explosive perk u can get 6 tho


i think hes asking about different types of rocket launchers... theres the rpg/smaw, the igla/stinger, and the javelin


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miaauw2513*
> 
> Hi all! I'm a owner of BF3 for the Xbox (boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but now I have my gaming pc, and I'm going to buy BF3 for pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I buy a physical copy and then activate the game on origin? Reason is that my DVD drive is not working. Phsyical copies of BF3: Premium Edition is so much cheaper here than the origin direct-buy.


You may be interested in this if you're from America or can get to it otherwise;

BF3 Premium Edition (base game and DLC): $29.99 (apparently 50% off from that website, not sure about Origins cost). Two Origin codes included.

http://www.greenmangaming.com/s/us/en/pc/games/shooter/battlefield-3-premium-edition-na/


----------



## Ghost12

Battlefield should have gran turismo style licenses for team assets. So many games are unbalanced because inexperienced players just take and waste assets constantly, sit in base in tanks, crash helis/jets on take off the list goes on and on. Im no great player but when was learning would never take a vehicle on full server because I couldn't use them properly. I still cant fly so dont bother with that at all but have got pretty decent in tanks/lav with practise. I practised on armoured kill maps with fast vehicle respawn so not to effect the team until such a level I felt good enough to go to the more infantry intense maps like oman and wake and monolith. Maps with limited assets which are valuable to the team are wasted in many cases resulting in poor team play and terrible game balance resulting in the equipment is op debates many times over. Just my thoughts from playing vehicles in servers lately.


----------



## byomes

Hello everyone! I'm fairly new to the forums and I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE bf3. Played it for the ps3 since release. Enjoying the PC version much better. (sniping is helluva lot easier with a mouse than the damn stick)

Anyways, I haven't searched this thread yet but do you guys run scrims with OCN users only? If not, I think it would be a great idea to play against each other and chat away in this thread about the gameplay.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Browsing PBBans master ban index today I noticed an unusual amount of PB screenshot bans. There just usually isn't very many of them, until recently. Thought I'd post some of these bad screens, you might find it interesting what you are sometimes up against. These are all either ESP/wallhacks, crosshair hacks, or a combination of the two. These are the type of cheats that are nearly impossible to find in stats and players using them often "blend" in as "good" players. It's a very good thing that PB seems to be picking up a lot more of these type of bans imo.




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byomes*
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm fairly new to the forums and I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE bf3. Played it for the ps3 since release. Enjoying the PC version much better. (sniping is helluva lot easier with a mouse than the damn stick)
> 
> Anyways, I haven't searched this thread yet but do you guys run scrims with OCN users only? If not, I think it would be a great idea to play against each other and chat away in this thread about the gameplay.


We don't, but it sounds like a good idea to me. We seem to have trouble getting OCN players together at all in game but some 4v4 rush and 5v5 conquest OCN fun scrims sound like a good time as long as we keep it FUN.

Still have my server till the 15th could set it up private if needed. I think *we should put iPDrop in charge of organizing this* since I'm pretty sure he already competes on about 5 different teams.


----------



## mavisky

Am I the only one who believes that the vehicle mounted LMG's need a serious buff. I understand they'd be murder machines, but that's the whole point. At this rate they're completely useless against infantry unless you catch them off guard. Any vehicle mounted lmg should have little to no recoil spread (similar to bipod m60 or so) and should kill in no more than 2 direct hits.

Maybe I just need to play more hardcore servers


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Am I the only one who believes that the vehicle mounted LMG's need a serious buff. I understand they'd be murder machines, but that's the whole point. At this rate they're completely useless against infantry unless you catch them off guard. Any vehicle mounted lmg should have little to no recoil spread (similar to bipod m60 or so) and should kill in no more than 2 direct hits.
> 
> Maybe I just need to play more hardcore servers


2 is maybe a bit to powerful but 3 should be enough. At the moment it feels like you need 10 bullets with a fken .50 cal...


----------



## mavisky

I figure each round in it should be as powerful as the most powerful sniper rifle in the game at the absolute minimum. Since the guns we're talking about are .308-.50 caliber they should easily kill in two chest shots at close range just like a sniper rifle would. But here I am expecting the game to make sense.

This is the one thing I love about playing wasteland on Arma II. I love sitting at the end of the road in the backseat of a Hummer with a .50 on the roof looking unoccupied and then as vehicles approach i can lay into them and murder everything in 10 rounds or less as it should in the real world.


----------



## redalert

Im not sure what the max damage is for the vehicle mounted LMG's but its probably only 25 damage. They are pretty inaccurate for being mounted even when the vehicle is not moving.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Seems to me the roof mounted guns are very powerful in the right hands already. Just not too many people take the time to get good with them like they do with other weapons. An old friend decided one day he wanted to be the best Vodnik gunner around. Everyone thought he was crazy for even messing around with that deathtrap. After a few awhile he was #1 in the world with it and you didn't want to be anywhere near a vodnik he was gunning in if you were on the opposite team.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Am I the only one who believes that the vehicle mounted LMG's need a serious buff. I understand they'd be murder machines, but that's the whole point. At this rate they're completely useless against infantry unless you catch them off guard. Any vehicle mounted lmg should have little to no recoil spread (similar to bipod m60 or so) and should kill in no more than 2 direct hits.
> 
> Maybe I just need to play more hardcore servers


A lot of the gameplay "makes more sense" in Hardcore. Much more forgiving in HC with lower accuracy, but you can't be a super rambo all the time in HC either. Sometimes in Normal mode I can escape all kinds of situations that I would have been dropped instantly in HC. It is quite ridiculous.

The LMG do seem pretty weak all around, takes a lot of fire to take disable a chopper with one, infantry on Normal as you suggested can bunny hop away half the time.


----------



## redalert

I was using the most OP weapon in the game today the famas







they really need to do something with that gun smaller mag, crazy recoil and slow reload. The only thing that gun is good for is if you wanna challenge yourself.


----------



## EliteReplay

i have a concern about playing vs high ping players... today my team was playing a game vs ilu7ion gamerz it was a 5v5 scrim on Dpeak and somehow they all had ping between 151-159... the curious part about it, is that my team had a ping mostly between 35-60 and we couldn't even touch those guys some times in the match.

i know they are really good and have a good reputation and all that... but it comes to my attention how can they kill u so easy... when u with better ping struggles to kill them? which lead me to look for info on GOOGLE








and i findout that in BF3 high ping players have some kind of advantage over low ping players... this is the conclusion of what i found...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



EVERYTHING.
It rewards higher ping players in peek-a-boo situations.
The silly "lag compensator" predicts movement for players with higher ping.

Consider these common situations:

Situation 1A:
Player A behind wall (ping: 1)
Player B in open (ping: 200)
Player A peeks
Player B sees Player A peek (because the lag compensator 'sees' A moving out of cover)
Player A and B starts shooting around the same time.
Even though A should have a massive inherent advantage (after all, he was concealed and is not surprising B), it becomes a 50/50 shootout.

Situation 1B:
Player A behind wall (ping: 200)
Player B in open (ping: 1)
Player A peeks.
Player A sees Player B 402ms (200x2 + 1x2) early. Player B has no chance.
Though the outcome of a pro shootout should end with A winning if ping is disregarded, a 2x bonus on top of the original advantage is excessive and boring.

Situation 2A:
Player A (ping: 200) and Player B (ping: 1) situated around a corner, unaware.
Player A rushes.
Player A sees B about 201ms early. (200ms from A to server, 1ms from server to B) Player B gets a whopping 2ms of lag compensation advantage and dies before he can see A round the corner.

Situation 2B:
Player A (ping: 200) and Player B (ping: 1) situated around a corner, unaware.
Player B rushes.
Player A gets lag compensated and sees Player B around the time he finished rounding the corner. Player B gets a 201ms advantage, all of which is completely negated by lag compensation. This is the purpose for which lag compensation is designed. Unfortunately, it's also the only situation in which the playing grounds are even remotely equal/fair.

This is why when teams in the US play teams in South America/Europe, and they get server pick, they'll usually use a rented server in South America/Europe just for the peek advantage time.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



One could test this with an experiment, if you had a very high ping player and a very low ping player. They each stand around a corner from each other. Low-ping player starts spamming an LMG at the corner right where the opponent's head will appear. High-ping player peeks, waits a quarter second or so, then fires. If the netcode functions as rukqoa's post and your video suggest, here's what we should see:

High-ping player's video: Peek, kills low-ping player without getting hit by any of low-ping player's bullets.

Low-ping player's video: High-ping player peeks. Register many hits on high-ping player (both visually, and as seen on their health bar) before high-ping player starts firing. High-ping player starts firing. Low-ping player dies. Killcam shows high-ping player at 100% health.

If the high-ping player's ping is high enough (500ms or even higher) this should be both reproducible and easily noticeable.



so what do u think about this?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was using the most OP weapon in the game today the famas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really need to do something with that gun smaller mag, crazy recoil and slow reload. The only thing that gun is good for is if you wanna challenge yourself.


You can drop people extremely fast at close-medium range with it. Once you get used the to recoil it's not that bad. The small mag and slow recoil were needed to make it not OP like it used to be.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can drop people extremely fast at close-medium range with it. Once you get used the to recoil it's not that bad. The small mag and slow recoil were needed to make it not OP like it used to be.


famas is my CQ weapon of choice, foregrip and lasersight, hipfiring like crazy, lol


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> famas is my CQ weapon of choice, foregrip and lasersight, hipfiring like crazy, lol


actually the Mtar21 is better in that case. foregrip and lasersight


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> actually the Mtar21 is better in that case. foregrip and lasersight


i don't have that, lol.


----------



## iPDrop

If you've never seen the youtube video called WOMBO COMBO!!!! you might not get this


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was using the most OP weapon in the game today the famas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really need to do something with that gun smaller mag, crazy recoil and slow reload. The only thing that gun is good for is if you wanna challenge yourself.


If they put the SCARs and G3A3 back up to 34 dmg-per it'd round the entire game out nicely. Been trying really hard to get back my feel for the SCAR-H but it just _feels_ wrong after they nerfed it so much. With the already tiny mag and slow fire rate the lowered damage and especially low damage over distance have made it junk now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If they put the SCARs and G3A3 back up to 34 dmg-per it'd round the entire game out nicely. Been trying really hard to get back my feel for the SCAR-H but it just _feels_ wrong after they nerfed it so much. With the already tiny mag and slow fire rate the lowered damage and especially low damage over distance have made it junk now.


G3 is 34 damage, I thought the SCAR-H was too, but I just looked it up and it's 30.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> *G3 is 34 damage,* I thought the SCAR-H was too, but I just looked it up and it's 30.


Really?

I've been trying to run it a bit to get a feel for the more challenging guns again and, maybe I'm just not doing it right..?







I'm seeing 6, 7 even 8 shots for a kill with it. I've given up reading the patch notes so maybe it's just the damage over distance that isn't the same..? Gonna keep at it.

I know the SCAR-H is still at 30 though. Been that way for a while. Single firing from Hill Top down onto Forest....even that takes all the punch away from the SCAR-H. That's what made the gun great, excellent for mid-range and keeping people at arms length. Now, they get up close, you'll lose to anything with a fire rate above ~675; M16's, M-Tars, AEK--you're dead--buried under an avalanche of lead.

It's cool though. Just something that to this day I can't understand.


----------



## Ghost12

Is it possible to kill the viper pilots whilst using the mobile aa? I have been playing it recently a little bit but never once had a man kill, even when aiming windshield to windshield so to speak, it just takes so many bullets for the disable its ridiculous and the missiles well they just counter measure them easily enough. Jets even worse, 1 rocket pod run your out repairing, second run before repair finishes your dead


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is it possible to kill the viper pilots whilst using the mobile aa? I have been playing it recently a little bit but never once had a man kill, even when aiming windshield to windshield so to speak, it just takes so many bullets for the disable its ridiculous and the missiles well they just counter measure them easily enough. Jets even worse, 1 rocket pod run your out repairing, second run before repair finishes your dead


Lock, fire 1 missile, re-lock and fire the other missile then switch to guns and finish them off.


----------



## mavisky

Scar-H engineer was my primary weapon when the game released. First gun to 100 kills by a large margin and my go to class regardless of map as the mid range effectiveness worked with my play style. Used to play with it with an ACOG and a bipod on semi-auto a lot or holographic and a grip for closer maps. Once they nerfed it down to 30 I don't touch it now. I've been tinkering with the ACW-R but I why they limited that gun to 28 rounds baffles me. I am pretty sure the standard ACW-R runs the 30 round standard issue GI mags just fine. There have been a number of times I've been able to take out one guy, but the 2nd/3rd guy requires a reload depending on distance.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Lock, fire 1 missile, re-lock and fire the other missile then switch to guns and finish them off.


Yes I do that but the damage caused by rocket pods when accurate and the fact when being fired upon virtually reduces visibility to nothing makes the success rate very low. This is resulting in the mobile aa being camped in spawns all the time. Its ridiculous you can kill a pilot with a m98b or spas12 slug even yet a hail from the aa never touches the pilot that I have seen.

I have shot more choppers down with the land ifv with one placed shot and tank cannon


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was using the most OP weapon in the game today the famas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they really need to do something with that gun smaller mag, crazy recoil and slow reload. The only thing that gun is good for is if you wanna challenge yourself.


haha, you forgot the starting Iron sights of TERRIBLE.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If they put the SCARs and G3A3 back up to 34 dmg-per it'd round the entire game out nicely. Been trying really hard to get back my feel for the SCAR-H but it just _feels_ wrong after they nerfed it so much. With the already tiny mag and slow fire rate the lowered damage and especially low damage over distance have made it junk now.
> 
> 
> 
> G3 is 34 damage, I thought the SCAR-H was too, but I just looked it up and it's 30.
Click to expand...

Hmm I thought the Scar H was same dmg as G3, I never use it anyway but that's kinda lame. A lot of people loved it for the high damage before.


----------



## nezff

Just to let you guys know. TBGClan server autobans people when you have an overly good game. I was banned while playing in the LAV and we had the USA team backed up to their spawn.

The stated reason I was banned was: Abnormal KDR

Here is their server link
http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/234066f6-5cc0-4d32-809c-79fee26ce7cf/TBGclan-com-24-7-BACK-2-KARKAND-1000-TIX-64P-NO-LAG/


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Just to let you guys know. TBGClan server autobans people when you have an overly good game. I was banned while playing in the LAV and we had the USA team backed up to their spawn.
> 
> The stated reason I was banned was: Abnormal KDR
> 
> Here is their server link
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com:80/bf3/servers/show/234066f6-5cc0-4d32-809c-79fee26ce7cf/TBGclan-com-24-7-BACK-2-KARKAND-1000-TIX-64P-NO-LAG/


sniped your image, but that sucks, at least its not a pb auto ban only a server auto ban.


----------



## nezff

there was no admin in the server while we were playing, so It was a autoban according to your KDR.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I do that but the damage caused by rocket pods when accurate and the fact when being fired upon virtually reduces visibility to nothing makes the success rate very low. This is resulting in the mobile aa being camped in spawns all the time. Its ridiculous you can kill a pilot with a m98b or spas12 slug even yet a hail from the aa never touches the pilot that I have seen.
> 
> I have shot more choppers down with the land ifv with one placed shot and tank cannon


I will say that to this day my best kill in game came on one of the new aftermath maps when I scored a headshot on the pilot of a little bird with the T90's canister shell at about 700 meters. Still can't believe I scored that kill to this day as the odds are ******ed low.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I will say that to this day my best kill in game came on one of the new aftermath maps when I scored a headshot on the pilot of a little bird with the T90's canister shell at about 700 meters. Still can't believe I scored that kill to this day as the odds are ******ed low.


That's good, like said have shot choppers down with tanks/lav and killed pilots of little bird with spas12/slug but I have never even with hundreds of bullets and coming at me shot a viper pilot with a mobile aa. I shot two in a viper the other night capping a flag with the chopper -spas 12 slug but I would love to hear someone has had a body kill with the mobile aa.


----------



## [email protected]

I have been in that server and yes been kicked for playing PRO. I guess some admins just are angry little children who can't handle a PRO gamer.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have been in that server and yes been kicked for playing PRO. I guess some admins just are angry little children who can't handle a PRO gamer.


I was 61-1 when I got kicked.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That's good, like said have shot choppers down with tanks/lav and killed pilots of little bird with spas12/slug but I have never even with hundreds of bullets and coming at me shot a viper pilot with a mobile aa. I shot two in a viper the other night capping a flag with the chopper -spas 12 slug but I would love to hear someone has had a body kill with the mobile aa.


I agree with the mobile AA, I've shot people out of the sides of little birds and hueys, but it takes a lot and they were pretty close. I believe they nerfed the damage of the main AA gun against infantry as people were parking them and choke pointing infantry with them on some maps. Even if you did get some hits in on the pilot the damage vs the pilot would rack up slower than the damage on the chopper would from the rounds that missed leading you to take out the vehicle before the pilot 99% of the time.

At least that's how it seems to play for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I agree with the mobile AA, I've shot people out of the sides of little birds and hueys, but it takes a lot and they were pretty close. I believe they nerfed the damage of the main AA gun against infantry as people were parking them and choke pointing infantry with them on some maps. Even if you did get some hits in on the pilot the damage vs the pilot would rack up slower than the damage on the chopper would from the rounds that missed leading you to take out the vehicle before the pilot 99% of the time.
> 
> At least that's how it seems to play for me.


Yes I can buy the infantry balance/nerf I suppose for the mobile aa. Another silly feature, can damage the chopper with the mobile aa and you stand next to my aa and shoot the pilot with a shotgun lol ......only in bf3

Strange goings on in this game, I was playing oman 10 mins ago and was shot by someone levitating, levitating when shot me and levitating on kill cam lol

I love this game


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can drop people extremely fast at close-medium range with it. Once you get used the to recoil it's not that bad. The small mag and slow recoil were needed to make it not OP like it used to be.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> famas is my CQ weapon of choice, foregrip and lasersight, hipfiring like crazy, lol


Only problem with using it in CQ which it is good at is the terrible reload speed. You would be better off using a F2000 or AEK. Famas needs a reload buff
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If they put the SCARs and G3A3 back up to 34 dmg-per it'd round the entire game out nicely. Been trying really hard to get back my feel for the SCAR-H but it just _feels_ wrong after they nerfed it so much. With the already tiny mag and slow fire rate the lowered damage and especially low damage over distance have made it junk now.


Neither gun is as good as they used to be and dont even bother trying to shoot someone while your moving unless your really up close.


----------



## redalert

Im gonna ditch BF3 for this game http://www.modulaatio.com/runningwithrifles/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im gonna ditch BF3 for this game http://www.modulaatio.com/runningwithrifles/


Lol, saw Xfactors video?


----------



## redalert

Yeah I did.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Only problem with using it in CQ which it is good at is the terrible reload speed. You would be better off using a F2000 or AEK. Famas needs a reload buff
> Neither gun is as good as they used to be and dont even bother trying to shoot someone while your moving unless your really up close.


Yeah, probably try my hand at the AN-94 again. Just trying not to get too attached to the high fire rate guns.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a concern about playing vs high ping players... today my team was playing a game vs ilu7ion gamerz it was a 5v5 scrim on Dpeak and somehow they all had ping between 151-159... the curious part about it, is that my team had a ping mostly between 35-60 and we couldn't even touch those guys some times in the match.
> 
> i know they are really good and have a good reputation and all that... but it comes to my attention how can they kill u so easy... when u with better ping struggles to kill them? which lead me to look for info on GOOGLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i findout that in BF3 high ping players have some kind of advantage over low ping players... this is the conclusion of what i found...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING.
> It rewards higher ping players in peek-a-boo situations.
> The silly "lag compensator" predicts movement for players with higher ping.
> 
> Consider these common situations:
> 
> Situation 1A:
> Player A behind wall (ping: 1)
> Player B in open (ping: 200)
> Player A peeks
> Player B sees Player A peek (because the lag compensator 'sees' A moving out of cover)
> Player A and B starts shooting around the same time.
> Even though A should have a massive inherent advantage (after all, he was concealed and is not surprising B), it becomes a 50/50 shootout.
> 
> Situation 1B:
> Player A behind wall (ping: 200)
> Player B in open (ping: 1)
> Player A peeks.
> Player A sees Player B 402ms (200x2 + 1x2) early. Player B has no chance.
> Though the outcome of a pro shootout should end with A winning if ping is disregarded, a 2x bonus on top of the original advantage is excessive and boring.
> 
> Situation 2A:
> Player A (ping: 200) and Player B (ping: 1) situated around a corner, unaware.
> Player A rushes.
> Player A sees B about 201ms early. (200ms from A to server, 1ms from server to B) Player B gets a whopping 2ms of lag compensation advantage and dies before he can see A round the corner.
> 
> Situation 2B:
> Player A (ping: 200) and Player B (ping: 1) situated around a corner, unaware.
> Player B rushes.
> Player A gets lag compensated and sees Player B around the time he finished rounding the corner. Player B gets a 201ms advantage, all of which is completely negated by lag compensation. This is the purpose for which lag compensation is designed. Unfortunately, it's also the only situation in which the playing grounds are even remotely equal/fair.
> 
> This is why when teams in the US play teams in South America/Europe, and they get server pick, they'll usually use a rented server in South America/Europe just for the peek advantage time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> One could test this with an experiment, if you had a very high ping player and a very low ping player. They each stand around a corner from each other. Low-ping player starts spamming an LMG at the corner right where the opponent's head will appear. High-ping player peeks, waits a quarter second or so, then fires. If the netcode functions as rukqoa's post and your video suggest, here's what we should see:
> 
> High-ping player's video: Peek, kills low-ping player without getting hit by any of low-ping player's bullets.
> 
> Low-ping player's video: High-ping player peeks. Register many hits on high-ping player (both visually, and as seen on their health bar) before high-ping player starts firing. High-ping player starts firing. Low-ping player dies. Killcam shows high-ping player at 100% health.
> 
> If the high-ping player's ping is high enough (500ms or even higher) this should be both reproducible and easily noticeable.
> 
> 
> 
> so what do u think about this?


someone?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> someone?


It happens. Joined a match today where a players ping was so high it was only a dash... 4 rockets fly _completely_ thru his tank. Hit TAB, checked the pings: 'bout 3 dashes and a few 200+. Just switched servers.


----------



## redalert

High pingers need to get the boot off servers. Back when I used to play Rouge Spear on MSN Zone if someone's ping was really bad they would fly around the map like Superman and you couldnt kill them.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

where's all the servers gone? My game is up-to date and so is origin, filters are set as always and I only get a 2-3 pages of servers with no ping listed?????????

That only happened when the game or origin weren't updated, but both say they are upto date


----------



## TheYonderGod

High ping has more disadvantage than advantage, if you think it doesn't, why don't you go join a high ping server and see how frustrated you get.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> High pingers need to get the boot off servers. Back when I used to play Rouge Spear on MSN Zone if someone's ping was really bad they would fly around the map like Superman and you couldnt kill them.


on some games, players with high ping are stuttery when you look at them, Crysis 3 for example. but BF3 is different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> High ping has more disadvantage than advantage, if you think it doesn't, why don't you go join a high ping server and see how frustrated you get.


yeah. that's what i always say because it's the truth.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes I do that but the damage caused by rocket pods when accurate and the fact when being fired upon virtually reduces visibility to nothing makes the success rate very low. This is resulting in the mobile aa being camped in spawns all the time. Its ridiculous you can kill a pilot with a m98b or spas12 slug even yet a hail from the aa never touches the pilot that I have seen.
> 
> I have shot more choppers down with the land ifv with one placed shot and tank cannon


well rockets pods when accurate are pretty strong, have you never thought about moving?
you see a jet coming at you, so you just press W or S, hold shift and he can no more disable you, and you can still lock on with missiles or shot normally


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Something very annoying is the lag and terrible graphics when snipping across the whole map, like when in Caspian border on top of the antenna snipping at the other sides base area.

@1080p With all the graphics as high as possible, it looks horrible when zoomed in, and it lags like crazy, people are moving by jittering along, even looking at the checkpoint from atop the antenna looks like crap, and people stutter along, and I have an i5-2500k and 7950 CF so its not lack of horsepower


----------



## prescotter

@Kaltenbrunner

I think its about time you set the Network Smoothing Slider.

0% is 0ms Ping, and 100% is 100ms Ping, You need to set to about the PING value you get from the server.

I play only on 30-50ms Ping and have my Network Slider around 33%.
And i never experience people stuttering / ruber banding..

I Know what im talking about, i have over 300Hours in BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> well rockets pods when accurate are pretty strong, have you never thought about moving?
> you see a jet coming at you, so you just press W or S, hold shift and he can no more disable you, and you can still lock on with missiles or shot normally


Oh yes the penny has dropped, never thought of that, was unsure could move with w+s thanks for the pro tip... Good pilots are accurate and lead the target whilst moving with the pods


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh yes the penny has dropped, never thought of that, was unsure could move with w+s thanks for the pro tip... Good pilots are accurate and lead the target whilst moving with the pods


The moment you see him coming in for a run, pop your smoke--even if there's no lock--it makes a bigger target area, count to 1, turn the "wheels" and hit S. Don't move forward or back in a straight line. Before you enter the AA have your repair torch out. If you take hits, as soon as they pass pop out, quick repair and move some more. Just takes practice. I think most will agree: the AA has never been more powerful than it is now...well, for the most part. It's useless against infantry but, on maps like Caspian it can lock/kill almost across the entire map. On a map with high ranks it'll become a focal point to clear the air over the "friendly" half of the map so the chopper can support the ground troops (not dogfight) like it's supposed to; as a focal point it's a target, constantly getting attacked. Just takes practice. Spot, fire, displace. Figure a "patrol" route that's safe for each map.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The moment you see him coming in for a run, pop your smoke--even if there's no lock--it makes a bigger target area, count to 1, turn the "wheels" and hit S. Don't move forward or back in a straight line. Before you enter the AA have your repair torch out. If you take hits, as soon as they pass pop out, quick repair and move some more. Just takes practice. I think most will agree: the AA has never been more powerful than it is now...well, for the most part. It's useless against infantry but, on maps like Caspian it can lock/kill almost across the entire map. On a map with high ranks it'll become a focal point to clear the air over the "friendly" half of the map so the chopper can support the ground troops (not dogfight) like it's supposed to; as a focal point it's a target, constantly getting attacked. Just takes practice. Spot, fire, displace. Figure a "patrol" route that's safe for each map.


+1 thanks, now that's proper tips.


----------



## mavisky

Agreed. Also if the guy is making runs on you from in close. Accelerate towards him. This will force him to lower his nose more and drastically reduce altitude and put him at bigger risk of not being able to pull up. You have the chance of either getting him to crash or at least pull up to save his own butt and circle around.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> @Kaltenbrunner
> 
> I play only on 30-50ms Ping and have my Network Slider around 33%.
> And i never experience people stuttering / ruber banding..


Thanks I'll try that, but I only see ruber-banding at great distance, so you're saying you don't get it at great distance?

Same thing happens in BC2 when snipping at huge distance, and in both games I play at pings ~50-100ms


----------



## mavisky

Find a server with a Ping below 50 ....or just try playing the objective better by not spending the round trying to hit 600+ meter headshots.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Agreed. Also if the guy is making runs on you from in close. Accelerate towards him. This will force him to lower his nose more and drastically reduce altitude and put him at bigger risk of not being able to pull up. You have the chance of either getting him to crash or at least pull up to save his own butt and circle around.


^ Very true. A lot of the time you can turn into the attack and accelerate past the main damage. If you're not too banged up turn and pepper his tail.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> High ping has more disadvantage than advantage, if you think it doesn't, why don't you go join a high ping server and see how frustrated you get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> that's what i always say because it's the truth.


I think maybe it's a matter of how high of ping is too high before disadvantages outweigh the advantages. What EliteReplay brought up is simply true. Someone with a 200 ping has an advantage over someone with 50 ping. In competition play many times everything is fairly evenly matched, experience, skill, load out, etc.. It all comes down to things like communication and tactics. Getting your team a slight ping advantage by being the 150 ping players instead of the 30 ping players is just one of those tactics. It won't win the match by itself though and more matches are won by who showed up, or who just had an energy drink or who had more sleep last night or who took the time to get warmed up before the match then by who had the ping advantage.

It's not frustrating to play at 150-200 ping but can be frustrating to play against someone with that ping when your ping is 20-30. It's the only game I've ever played that is like that. I hinted at this earlier in the thread when I posted these two videos of playing at 150 and 151 ping. I can't claim I felt any great advantage but I sure didn't feel at a disadvantage.








Not the best recordings, But I think it still illustrates that at the very least there isn't any great disadvantage of playing at 150 ping like is reasonable to expect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> ....or just try playing the objective better by not spending the round trying to hit 600+ meter headshots.


This


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Something very annoying is the lag and terrible graphics when snipping across the whole map, like when in Caspian border on top of the antenna snipping at the other sides base area.
> 
> @1080p With all the graphics as high as possible, it looks horrible when zoomed in, and it lags like crazy, people are moving by jittering along, even looking at the checkpoint from atop the antenna looks like crap, and people stutter along, and I have an i5-2500k and 7950 CF so its not lack of horsepower


I think the game is just limited in this respect. You see people jittering and jumping within 10m, now trying to see ANTS out at 1km and expecting them to run smoothly is a pretty tall order. The engine could probably do it if everyone was very low ping, but otherwise I think its pretty miraculous the server can even show you players at far range at all.

I don't think there is any solution on the client's end, its up to the server and probably the connection of all the players involved. People making 500m+ shots on moving infantry with sniper rifles are either extremely lucky or extremely good.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh yes the penny has dropped, never thought of that, was unsure could move with w+s thanks for the pro tip... Good pilots are accurate and lead the target whilst moving with the pods


well then i guess its somewhere between your pc and chair








lol, now seriously, is your battlelog nick ghost12_d?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> well then i guess its somewhere between your pc and chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, now seriously, is your battlelog nick ghost12_d?


You either genuinely missed the sarcasm in my reply or its between your pc and your chair, and no its not.


----------



## iPDrop

If anyone is bored I am streaming ESL Live at My Twitch Channel

ESL is a match making program that matches players up for a Competitive 5v5 Conquest game. It also uses its own anti-cheat software.

http://ESL.EU


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Got a laugh out of this and thought I'd share. My old friend Krauzer just uploaded a video of his team's win vs Team Reddit.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It was a forfeit win


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You either genuinely missed the sarcasm in my reply or its between your pc and your chair, and no its not.


yea, im the one missing sarcasm here








well if not, that guy has pretty good stats, you should be jealous of him


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yea, im the one missing sarcasm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if not, that guy has pretty good stats, you should be jealous of him


You would be better posting in the forumfield, no offense but its more your iq level.

Thanks

Edit - thanks for the link iPDrop loaded up now to watch


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You would be better posting in the forumfield, no offense but its more your iq level.
> 
> Thanks


so you now recognize someones iq via internet? daaamn man, well but now you tried to offend me (even if you say you didnt) and thats against rules..
and also, you are going offtopic, lets stay at battlefield, and your stats


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> so you now recognize someones iq via internet? daaamn man, well but now you tried to offend me (even if you say you didnt) and thats against rules..
> and also, you are going offtopic, lets stay at battlefield, and your stats


Get a life - Stats are for people without.

Funny never had another issue with anyone on this thread or this forum but you annoy me with your superior attitude. Last post because ran out of troll food at my local shop

Edit - and for the adult/mature members of this thread that is wondering what he is meaning by `my stats` then he is trying to insinuate that i am a poor player. This is a good observation based on stats, im 40 years old with three children whom use my account, 19, 10 and six, never played fps before this game for a sum total of four months. I enjoy the game immensely and play to my current ability. If that calls for criticism from superior beings then so be it. Kdr/spm etc etc is not the reason for me playing, its a video game aimed at entertainment and this is what it achieves for me and my children.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Get a life - Stats are for people without.
> 
> Funny never had another issue with anyone on this thread or this forum but you annoy me with your superior attitude. Last post because ran out of troll food at my local shop


good players = no lifers?









well i have never had any issue with anyone either, but you, and one another guy.... you just cant stand critism, i say my opinion and all you say is "ignore him", thats bit.. arrogant
i also dont refer to your iq level since i dont know you, thats very interesting move from you..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> good players = no lifers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i have never had any issue with anyone either, but you, and one another guy.... you just cant stand critism, i say my opinion and all you say is "ignore him", thats bit.. arrogant
> i also dont refer to your iq level since i dont know you, thats very interesting move from you..


Show me one post where i said ignore you? I was asking genuine questions regards the use of mobile aa. You replied with your feeble attempt at patronising humour regards moving with the w+s key. Your obviously still hurting from your debate with totally dubbed that you are referring to. At no point in that debate did i disrespect you. You called his stats into question, your favourite pastime. Dont add words to my posts to suit your attempt at argument for no reason.

FORUMFIELD IS FOR YOU


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Show me one post where i said ignore you? I was asking genuine questions regards the use of mobile aa. You replied with your feeble attempt at patronising humour regards moving with the w+s key. *Your* obviously still hurting from your debate with totally dubbed that you are referring to. At no point in that debate did i disrespect you. You called his stats into question, your favourite pastime. Dont add words to my posts to suit your attempt at argument for no reason.
> 
> FORUMFIELD IS FOR YOU


enough said








and i dont get that forumfield thing you keep saying..so continue

and as for AA, ofcourse everyone will kill you with rocket pods, you have 40 kills with AA....experience,experience,experience..its not just that you get into AA and you own everyone

edit: wait, didnt you say before that it is not your account?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> enough said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i dont get that forumfield thing you keep saying..so continue
> 
> and as for AA, ofcourse everyone will kill you with rocket pods, you have 40 kills with AA....experience,experience,experience..its not just that you get into AA and you own everyone
> 
> edit: wait, didnt you say before that it is not your account?


No i did not say it is not my account. *I said Nick ghost12_d* is not my account. You know full well Ghost12_d is my account but failed yet again at your attempt at superior criticism. Why i am explaining my life to you i do not know. I purchased bf3 in sept 2012 at which point i had never played a pc fps multiplayer in my life. It was extremely overwhelming experience, my children have played on the account and still do. My ten year old has his own account now. I am gradually getting better as can be seen from the stat reset over the all time stat. Am i supposed to be an expert after my total bf3 experience? if so i fail i suppose but i enjoy it all the same. Is this enough explanation for you? we are wasting a genuinely nice thread to be in so i would suggest if you wish to continue your personal dialect with me do so by pm where i will be happy to continue

Thanks


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Got a laugh out of this and thought I'd share. My old friend Krauzer just uploaded a video of his team's win vs Team Reddit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It was a forfeit win


I know that team we have played them before


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No i did not say it is not my account. *I said Nick ghost12_d* is not my account. You know full well Ghost12_d is my account but failed yet again at your attempt at superior criticism. Why i am explaining my life to you i do not know. I purchased bf3 in sept 2012 at which point i had never played a pc fps multiplayer in my life. It was extremely overwhelming experience, my children have played on the account and still do. My ten year old has his own account now. I am gradually getting better as can be seen from the stat reset over the all time stat. Am i supposed to be an expert after my total bf3 experience? if so i fail i suppose but i enjoy it all the same. Is this enough explanation for you? we are wasting a genuinely nice thread to be in so i would suggest if you wish to continue your personal dialect with me do so by pm where i will be happy to continue
> 
> Thanks


mkay, i am sorry








firstly... as for that AA, my answer was not so sarcastic at all, actually its the only thing you can do
secondly, i think i can recognize a good player much better than you do, with all my bf3 experience


----------



## Ghost12

Ignore - deleted - waste of time


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> If anyone is bored I am streaming ESL Live at My Twitch Channel
> 
> ESL is a match making program that matches players up for a Competitive 5v5 Conquest game. It also uses its own anti-cheat software.
> 
> http://ESL.EU


So how does the ESL match making program work and what is the lead in time like. I guess I thought ESL was just a league for already formed teams. Could for instance I say hey I've got a few free hours tomorrow night I'll jump on ESL and get hooked up with a few other players for a few matches? Or is it strictly matching you up with a team for a season ? I ask because I simply don't have the time for a traditional team. Would if I could but between work and family set practice and match schedules just don't work. But a few quick matches every now and then might be fun for a change.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I know that team we have played them before


Cool ! A couple of the founders and I used to be in a clan together, couple of the others were regulars in our TS. Clan sort of imploded in dramatic fashion and everyone sort of scattered. They asked me to throw in with them when they were first starting it but I just don't have the time to make the kind of commitment needed for a full blown comp team.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ignore - deleted - waste of time


whats wrong?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Something very annoying is the lag and terrible graphics when snipping across the whole map, like when in Caspian border on top of the antenna snipping at the other sides base area.
> 
> @1080p With all the graphics as high as possible, it looks horrible when zoomed in, and it lags like crazy, people are moving by jittering along, even looking at the checkpoint from atop the antenna looks like crap, and people stutter along, and I have an i5-2500k and 7950 CF so its not lack of horsepower


it's the game telling you to stop camping and play the objective.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> So how does the ESL match making program work and what is the lead in time like. I guess I thought ESL was just a league for already formed teams. Could for instance I say hey I've got a few free hours tomorrow night I'll jump on ESL and get hooked up with a few other players for a few matches? Or is it strictly matching you up with a team for a season ? I ask because I simply don't have the time for a traditional team. Would if I could but between work and family set practice and match schedules just don't work. But a few quick matches every now and then might be fun for a change.
> Cool ! A couple of the founders and I used to be in a clan together, couple of the others were regulars in our TS. Clan sort of imploded in dramatic fashion and everyone sort of scattered. They asked me to throw in with them when they were first starting it but I just don't have the time to make the kind of commitment needed for a full blown comp team.


Ah, no no no. It doesn't match you up with a team for good, its just for that one game. You can search for a match and you get paired up with 4 other guys against another team of 5 random people (or 5 in a party) and you guys play against each other. It keeps tracks of your wins/losses and there is a ladder and everything... you can report players for bad behavior or leaving a game early it's really quite elaborate and its used in many games, not just BF3. I really wish it was more active outside the EU scene though, being in eastern USA I usually have a 100-125 ping in the EU Servers. You can either search for a game yourself or make a party of up to 5 people for a match.

Agreed, there is a lot of time needed for competition. A lot of our players on my team (Shot docS) have quit or left or become inactive due to it just merely taking too much time of their normal lives.... needing to focus more on work/school, etc. I may also have to slow down here in the near future, starting to look into going back to school (its been too long, haha.)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Ah, no no no. It doesn't match you up with a team for good, its just for that one game. You can search for a match and you get paired up with 4 other guys against another team of 5 random people (or 5 in a party) and you guys play against each other. It keeps tracks of your wins/losses and there is a ladder and everything... you can report players for bad behavior or leaving a game early it's really quite elaborate and its used in many games, not just BF3. I really wish it was more active outside the EU scene though, being in eastern USA I usually have a 100-125 ping in the EU Servers. You can either search for a game yourself or make a party of up to 5 people for a match.
> 
> Agreed, there is a lot of time needed for competition. A lot of our players on my team (Shot docS) have quit or left or become inactive due to it just merely taking too much time of their normal lives.... needing to focus more on work/school, etc. I may also have to slow down here in the near future, starting to look into going back to school (its been too long, haha.)


Thanks for the info. Checking it out now.


----------



## iPDrop

Definitely man its pretty fun ^^

Hey guys I just put together a little frag movie if you have 2 minutes come check me out, contains clips from both competitive scrims/matches and public servers... but be forewarned.. contains massive wubs!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice one - those metro stairs- holy- how the.... really, wow lol - n1


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Nice one - those metro stairs- holy- how the.... really, wow lol - n1


lol sometimes i think im invisible


----------



## raptorxrx

I haven't played BF3 in almost two weeks, it was nice to get on last night. I got a semi-decent clip while tanking that I thought was funny












Oh and I was going through screenshots the other day and found these. I did not edit them in any way, these were how they appeared in game.


----------



## vinton13

How does the 313 Nvidia drivers work with you guys? It's stuttering quite a lot here. Is it just me?


----------



## iPDrop

nope ive also been getting some stuttering


----------



## redalert

Some people have been having issues with BF3 with 310 and 313 drivers. Im still using 306 with my 670.


----------



## kcuestag

I highly suggest to stay away from latest .95 and .96 BETA drivers, they have a lot of driver crash, at least for me.

I've been using 310.90 WHQL since they were released and everything works great.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> lol sometimes i think im invisible


lol ikr, some players are just so clueless. Yesterday I flanked B on Bazaar and got like 20 kills before someone finally came from behind and killed me. They just kept reviving each other but nobody turned around LOL.

Awesome clip @1:24, you wiped the whole team LOL


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vinton13*
> 
> How does the 313 Nvidia drivers work with you guys? It's stuttering quite a lot here. Is it just me?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> nope ive also been getting some stuttering


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Some people have been having issues with BF3 with 310 and 313 drivers. Im still using 306 with my 670.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I highly suggest to stay away from latest .95 and .96 BETA drivers, they have a lot of driver crash, at least for me.
> 
> I've been using 310.90 WHQL since they were released and everything works great.


Hadn't really had any serious issues with the .96 BETAS til this afternoon. The stuttering had my eyes glued to the gpu usage to see what the deal was. Gotta be the drivers.


----------



## vinton13

Oh thanks guys. Guess I'm rolling back to the 306 for the while. I had bad luck with the 310 drivers as well.


----------



## Capt

Which DLC has the Spas-12? I have the Back to Karkand DLC and it's not there.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Which DLC has the Spas-12? I have the Back to Karkand DLC and it's not there.


I think Close Quarters


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've been having those stuttering issues for awhile now, and these beta's .96's are pretty bad for it. I have a hard time hitting anything moving it get's that bad. And that's with settings on ALL low.

For those of you downsampling this game, I wouldn't. I've tried DS on a few games now and they all suffer from input lag ie wacked controls.

And yes, I'm pretty sure CQ has the spas.


----------



## redalert

Did you try the 306 drivers to see if it fixes the problem?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm getting either Aftermath or Armored Assault or both next week

Whats the main differences?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm getting either Aftermath or Armored Assault or both next week
> 
> Whats the main differences?


Assuming you mean Armored Kill









Aftermath is medium sized city maps, 2 have a couple tanks and 1 of those 2 also has scout helicopters (no attack choppers or jets on any). The other 2 are infantry and jeeps only. Great maps, some of the best in Bf3. Also there's the scavenger game mode where you start with a pistol and have to find other weapons on the ground, it's pretty fun imo.

Armored Kill is huge vehicle heavy maps, they have tons of tanks and choppers/jets. Personally I'm not a fan, but if that's your style you'll like them. Also has tank superiority game mode, which is garbage imo.

I recommend just getting Premium, that way you get all of them, and it's barely more than buying 2 separate expansions. Sometimes it even goes on sale for $25-40


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've been having those stuttering issues for awhile now, and these beta's .96's are pretty bad for it. I have a hard time hitting anything moving it get's that bad. And that's with settings on ALL low.
> 
> For those of you downsampling this game, I wouldn't. I've tried DS on a few games now and they all suffer from input lag ie wacked controls.
> 
> And yes, I'm pretty sure CQ has the spas.


Yeah, my DS'ing worked for like a week on BF3 (only went up to 2048 x 1152) then _*poof*_...no workee.

The only game it works flawlessly on for me is BL2: 2048 x 1152 and 2560 x 1440 both work perfectly. Followed this guide.


----------



## Carlitos714

First time I make a video! Still trying to figure out the best setting to record.

I did get lucky in the game though.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Battlefield Bad Company 3? lolol


----------



## Guovssohas

Hi. I have a stutter issue that starts after a while in a match, probably after about 10 - 15 minutes. It feels like it skips a few frames every 5 to 10 seconds, very annoying.

This only seems to happen on 64player servers and when a new map loads it's fine again.

Anyone who has experienced these issues?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guovssohas*
> 
> Hi. I have a stutter issue that starts after a while in a match, probably after about 10 - 15 minutes. It feels like it skips a few frames every 5 to 10 seconds, very annoying.
> 
> This only seems to happen on 64player servers and when a new map loads it's fine again.
> 
> Anyone who has experienced these issues?


What is your pc specs? Specially the cpu and gpu, and internet connection


----------



## turkishmafia

I am in desperate need of a BF3 vanilla (or limited edition) US CD-key. Can anyone, who would be willing to sell me one, PM me?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Guovssohas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> What is your pc specs? Specially the cpu and gpu, and internet connection


I have an AMD Phenom II 965BE cpu, and my gpu is a xfx 6870 1gb.

Both are currently at stock speeds, i thought maybe it was an unstable oc or something.

They're normally at 3.8Ghz (cpu) and gpu at 1000core / 1125mem. Downclocking them didn't seem to work.

My ram is 8gb, 1333mhz.

My internet is 20mb down, 10mb up.

When the stutter starts both cpu and gpu usages are normal, nothing abnormal. Temps are also good.


----------



## iPDrop

so this happened the other day


----------



## SkateZilla

IM still trying to fix my brother's system,

everytime we change maps he locks up at the black loading screen and has to close everything.

I dont have that problem at all.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> so this happened the other day


Thats awesome drop, you even had the patience to follow it. Seen a couple of levitation experiences myself lately, got shot looking at mine lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> so this happened the other day
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










That's a new one.

On Azzadi yesterday I lined up to shoot a guy on the Senate ramp and he just _fwoop_ teleported about 5 feet to the right. Pretty sure it was lag though. Never seen that one before. Gotta give it to BF3 though: the bugs and glitches have been interesting/hilarious since day 1 of the BETA....I especially loved that giraffe neck one.

Side note: Tried some BF:BC2 for like the 5th time yesterday. Still don't get how people think that game's better? Played with OCNtnt3 or something like that but, I think he realized how bad our team was and switched servers.







Game's hard with only 2 or 3 unlocks....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Side note: Tried some BF:BC2 for like the 5th time yesterday. Still don't get how people think that game's better? Played with OCNtnt3 or something like that but, I think he realized how bad our team was and switched servers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game's hard with only 2 or 3 unlocks....


Just my opinion here of course but I've always thought BC2 was better for teamwork. Specifically getting even random players to act and play as a team. I think a lot of that was just the map layout, limited # of objectives and smaller teams. Maps were tighter, players were somewhat forced to play as a team. You get some of that in BF3 on maps like Damavand Peak Conquest small but in BC2 that was the norm not the exception.

Then there were things like larger squads, better hit detection, and better support for admins. Also the game mechanics on BC2 seem to lend to faster game play. Transitioning to BF3 was tough, remember thinking it felt like I was controlling the overweight, uncoordinated soldier. After getting used to it then going back and playing a few rounds of BC2 about a month after BF3 released, the game seemed too easy and I haven't played it since.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> so this happened the other day


HAH! is that me painting penises on the wall?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Transitioning to BF3 was tough, remember thinking it felt like I was controlling the overweight, uncoordinated soldier.


It was the opposite for me, when I tried Bc2 it felt so clunky.. Like you can't strafe while sprinting?


----------



## dakU

My team on one of our 5vs5 CEVO matches on Damavand Peak:


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> My team on one of our 5vs5 CEVO matches on Damavand Peak:


I play i that map sometime but its really tough to break the other team when they reach B


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> HAH! is that me painting penises on the wall?


LOL yeah i think that is you xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a new one.
> 
> On Azzadi yesterday I lined up to shoot a guy on the Senate ramp and he just _fwoop_ teleported about 5 feet to the right. Pretty sure it was lag though. Never seen that one before. Gotta give it to BF3 though: the bugs and glitches have been interesting/hilarious since day 1 of the BETA....I especially loved that giraffe neck one.


haha yeah i think thats one of the most famous glitches in bf3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thats awesome drop, you even had the patience to follow it. Seen a couple of levitation experiences myself lately, got shot looking at mine lol


oh we were in a private server, this was pregame before a scrim lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

There was a glitch where if you entered a jeep/vehicle while on a ladder your body would stay on the ladder and it would look like a ghost driving. You could still be shot out just invisible lol

That probably hasn't even been fixed...


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> There was a glitch where if you entered a jeep/vehicle while on a ladder your body would stay on the ladder and it would look like a ghost driving. You could still be shot out just invisible lol
> 
> That probably hasn't even been fixed...


Dude. That's one of my favorites!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It was the opposite for me, when I tried Bc2 it felt so clunky.. Like you can't strafe while sprinting?












I guess it would probably feel very strange to me today....no prone wth







... but at that time my ~650 hours in BC2 was still fairly fresh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> My team on one of our 5vs5 CEVO matches on Damavand Peak:


Nice win


----------



## Capt

I find the game boring now like I log in to play and I end up screwing around the map and then exit the game. I don't find it as fun as the game used to be when I first got it.


----------



## SkateZilla

remind me to flee the server if I see daku join on the other team.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys I played a League Match with my team for CEVO League and it was commentated by the famous Daskro! 5-POV's!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So Im playing BF3 for first time in a year. Anyone have any links to configs or mods to make the graphics more demanding? I set everything to max and still not pushing my GPUs. Wanna see how good I can get MP looking.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So Im playing BF3 for first time in a year. Anyone have any links to configs or mods to make the graphics more demanding? I set everything to max and still not pushing my GPUs. Wanna see how good I can get MP looking.


The FXAA injector and theirs a config utility. But DIce/EA (one or the other... or both I forget) wanted the game to be as "unmodable" as possible, so high res texture packs and the like are a no go.


----------



## SkateZilla

you'll be pb banned faster than you can say :but the hackers get away with stupid ****:


----------



## CalinTM

I have eliminated the stuttering with the latest nvidia driver, and still keep HT

I'm using these lines

Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1
RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1
gametime.maxvariablefps 59.95

But why i have the GPU line spikes below the CPU line ? I'm getting bottleneck ?

Can anyone explain to me what those lines are, what's bottleneck what...


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So Im playing BF3 for first time in a year. Anyone have any links to configs or mods to make the graphics more demanding? I set everything to max and still not pushing my GPUs. Wanna see how good I can get MP looking.


Get a bigger monitor


----------



## Ghost12

In what maps/modes are people getting over 100/200 kills an hour in mbt? Been getting better in vehicles especially the ifv`s/mbt on such as oman but when looking at others stats I notice real high kills in mbt and I have not worked out where this happens? Is there a map/mode where this is regular for mbt? like the lav on bazaar is high kpm.

Thanks


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In what maps/modes are people getting over 100/200 kills an hour in mbt? Been getting better in vehicles especially the ifv`s/mbt on such as oman but when looking at others stats I notice real high kills in mbt and I have not worked out where this happens? Is there a map/mode where this is regular for mbt? like the lav on bazaar is high kpm.
> 
> Thanks


Just rape the base like the others.
How about find a way how to increase your score per minute stat?
Players like you are the one reason why I just cant play the Battlefield anymore.... Of course players plays the game the way it can be played, so it's Dices reason why this **** happens.

But hey! Good luck for finding that raping spot!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Just rape the base like the others.
> How about find a way how to increase your score per minute stat?
> Players like you are the one reason why I just cant play the Battlefield anymore.... Of course players plays the game the way it can be played, so it's Dices reason why this **** happens.
> 
> But hey! Good luck for finding that raping spot!


I have never raped a base in any game. It was a genuine question to how this is achieved in mbt. I play mainly large conquest and do try to improve my spm but this figure is highly distorted in many cases by the easy route such as lav/bazaar. I have never used lav/bazaar/metro 24/7. i play metro occasionally. Just wondered if was missing something obvious, if i go too aggressive in mbt on infantry heavy maps would get wiped out pretty quickly and on heavy armour maps to stay alive longer needs tactics like getting the jump and flanking so i fail to see how these kill ratios are achieved. You are a bit harsh for no reason when asking a genuine question. Also would not increasing kpm also increase spm hand in hand? or am i missing something else. You have over 2700 kill in mbt in not many hours, find your critical answer strange to be honest. Would have been much more helpful to somebody learning to explain your play style/game mode/maps.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Seine Crossing is the first thing that comes to mind Ghost12. With a good gunner and engineer in the squad racking up alot of kills in the tank is quite possible there. Especially taking advantage of rubble kills.

On a side note. Anyone having trouble connecting to servers like I was last night/this morning. This fix worked for me.

http://www.cmwgaming.com/announcements/fix-for-crash


----------



## Ghost12

Thanks sizzle, value your input. That maybe explains it, i dont really play seine crossing. Took me a long time to learn as never played fps before so tend to stick to the maps im comfortable with but have started playing others lately. Had some good round on monolith in the tanks and i really enjoy oman now even with all the glitches. I will give seine a try more often and i think maybe tehran highway.

I have the issue on my battlelog but not tried to join a game so far today. Will be shortly. I never really have disconnection issues, i believe my dns goes through comodo with having their firewall


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Seine Crossing is the first thing that comes to mind Ghost12. With a good gunner and engineer in the squad racking up alot of kills in the tank is quite possible there. Especially taking advantage of rubble kills.
> 
> On a side note. Anyone having trouble connecting to servers like I was last night/this morning. This fix worked for me.
> 
> http://www.cmwgaming.com/announcements/fix-for-crash


I did get a disconnect "Something went wrong" message last night.

But i figured my OC went unstable on my GPU or something.

I've had to save my OC Profiles to a DOC and start over since Cat 13.2, none of them worked anymore.

I used to run 1108/1500 at +20 and 1150mv, now.. Driver crashes out and Desktop isnt able to recover, so I have to hit the reset switch.

I played for an hour or 2 last night at 1100/1400 +20, 1125mv fine. so...


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have never raped a base in any game. It was a genuine question to how this is achieved in mbt. I play mainly large conquest and do try to improve my spm but this figure is highly distorted in many cases by the easy route such as lav/bazaar. I have never used lav/bazaar/metro 24/7. i play metro occasionally. Just wondered if was missing something obvious, if i go too aggressive in mbt on infantry heavy maps would get wiped out pretty quickly and on heavy armour maps to stay alive longer needs tactics like getting the jump and flanking so i fail to see how these kill ratios are achieved. You are a bit harsh for no reason when asking a genuine question. Also would not increasing kpm also increase spm hand in hand? or am i missing something else. You have over 2700 kill in mbt in not many hours, find your critical answer strange to be honest. Would have been much more helpful to somebody learning to explain your play style/game mode/maps.


Well if that's the case I'm sorry about my first post.
Rush mode is where you will get more kills or deaths if you are not carefully enough. You don't need to "hunt" those kills, just play the objective. Try to protect the bomb or try to charge it, kills will follow if you do so and you will get more points when you do the kill near to the objective, so in that way kpm and spm comes hand in hand. There's two styles how to play with the tank or lav, one is really aggressive style. You need to be fast and good driver to do so. You are basically driving in the frontline and cause chaos with the tank or lav. If you are not that good driver then you can play it safe, you keep distance from objectives and shoot there with the tank. Also it's good to have squad member who know how to use repairing tool.

If you are playing conquest you have to drive like maniac from flag to flag if you want kills or points.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Well if that's the case I'm sorry about my first post.
> Rush mode is where you will get more kills or deaths if you are not carefully enough. You don't need to "hunt" those kills, just play the objective. Try to protect the bomb or try to charge it, kills will follow if you do so and you will get more points when you do the kill near to the objective, so in that way kpm and spm comes hand in hand. There's two styles how to play with the tank or lav, one is really aggressive style. You need to be fast and good driver to do so. You are basically driving in the frontline and cause chaos with the tank or lav. If you are not that good driver then you can play it safe, you keep distance from objectives and shoot there with the tank. Also it's good to have squad member who know how to use repairing tool.
> 
> If you are playing conquest you have to drive like maniac from flag to flag if you want kills or points.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


Thanks for that, that tells me why, i never play rush, not really learned it i think its about time i did. I just play large conquest constantly, when learning to play found the fast paced modes/maps a bit overwhelming and i enjoy conquest large


----------



## MrWayne

can anyone tell me what settings should i run with the rig in my sig? im playing 1680x1050


----------



## SkateZilla

FYI Punkbuster is Down..

Im still waiting for the GameReport from the game i was in last night when "Something went wrong" according to BL.

I dont think it counted anything from that round, as I KNOW for a fact I unlocked certain things, but it still shows them locked on BattleLog.


----------



## madroller

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I have eliminated the stuttering with the latest nvidia driver, and still keep HT
> 
> I'm using these lines
> 
> Render.PerfOverlayVisible 1
> RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 1
> gametime.maxvariablefps 59.95
> 
> But why i have the GPU line spikes below the CPU line ? I'm getting bottleneck ?
> 
> Can anyone explain to me what those lines are, what's bottleneck what...


It happens to me when I use Adaptive Vsync trough the Nvidia control panel.
I cap my fps to 59 and turn on ingame Vsync , it doesnt stutter and there is no spikes at GPU.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Thanks sizzle, value your input. That maybe explains it, i dont really play seine crossing. Took me a long time to learn as never played fps before so tend to stick to the maps im comfortable with but have started playing others lately. Had some good round on monolith in the tanks and i really enjoy oman now even with all the glitches. I will give seine a try more often and i think maybe tehran highway.
> 
> I have the issue on my battlelog but not tried to join a game so far today. Will be shortly. I never really have disconnection issues, i believe my dns goes through comodo with having their firewall


100+ kills per hour with a mbt seems pretty steep to me. In infantry maps that sounds ok, but the larger maps I think it would be pretty challenging. Some of my absolute best games, on Firestorm I would top out at 50-60 kills for a 1hr~ 1200 or so ticket game. That was destroying the enemy too.

Tight maps with a tank could definitely be a good way to rack up high kills, but they are also deathtraps.. you can take rpg's from every corner and be destroyed quickly if you aren't careful, and especially if your team isn't keeping the area clean + backing you up.

Any way you roll with a tank, to be effective you must have a gunner in top slot who will repair, or even better a 3rd man to repair and always keep that top gunner in his spot (c4 guys will own you without him). Definitely helps if you know the people with you also, and in voice chat as well. To many people will just sit in the top gunner slot until the tank is on fire then bail and leave, hardly anyone will actually stay with a tank and repair to keep it going.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWayne*
> 
> can anyone tell me what settings should i run with the rig in my sig? im playing 1680x1050


well, try ultra with lower AA


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 100+ kills per hour with a mbt seems pretty steep to me. In infantry maps that sounds ok, but the larger maps I think it would be pretty challenging. Some of my absolute best games, on Firestorm I would top out at 50-60 kills for a 1hr~ 1200 or so ticket game. That was destroying the enemy too.
> 
> Tight maps with a tank could definitely be a good way to rack up high kills, but they are also deathtraps.. you can take rpg's from every corner and be destroyed quickly if you aren't careful, and especially if your team isn't keeping the area clean + backing you up.
> 
> Any way you roll with a tank, to be effective you must have a gunner in top slot who will repair, or even better a 3rd man to repair and always keep that top gunner in his spot (c4 guys will own you without him). Definitely helps if you know the people with you also, and in voice chat as well. To many people will just sit in the top gunner slot until the tank is on fire then bail and leave, hardly anyone will actually stay with a tank and repair to keep it going.


Yes i think it must be on certain map modes but i have seen some real high kills v hours in the vehicles in profiles and as i have learned to drive to a decent standard and pretty much hold my own i was wondering where these high ratios happen that`s all. I can get maybe 30-50 on oman when on the ball and not getting stuck on derelict cars lol but never tried rush in a vehicle or bazaar,seine and such like. Thats good on firestorm, its my least favourite map in tanks so far, especially in an unbalanced team which there is a lot of lately. Jets/helis kill me on that map. I never fall victim to c4 anymore or rammers even when riding alone and if i take an rpg it either gives me there position or if i cant see them i just drive away to live on and repair the reactive. If i get infantry killed its usually javelin if cant change position quick enough to break the lock as dont play with smoke mainly zoom.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Miaauw2513

Man, this game is so much fun on pc and definitely much prettier than the console versions







Still playing alone, although people seem MUCH better on pc to work together than on Xbox. Could it be maybe the higher average age of pc gamers? Nonthless I'm glad I purchased BF3 a second time and this time with premium!


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 100+ kills per hour with a mbt seems pretty steep to me. In infantry maps that sounds ok, but the larger maps I think it would be pretty challenging. Some of my absolute best games, on Firestorm I would top out at 50-60 kills for a 1hr~ 1200 or so ticket game. That was destroying the enemy too.
> 
> Tight maps with a tank could definitely be a good way to rack up high kills, but they are also deathtraps.. you can take rpg's from every corner and be destroyed quickly if you aren't careful, and especially if your team isn't keeping the area clean + backing you up.
> 
> Any way you roll with a tank, to be effective you must have a gunner in top slot who will repair, or even better a 3rd man to repair and always keep that top gunner in his spot (c4 guys will own you without him). Definitely helps if you know the people with you also, and in voice chat as well. To many people will just sit in the top gunner slot until the tank is on fire then bail and leave, hardly anyone will actually stay with a tank and repair to keep it going.


Tank Superiority:

Deploy as Engineer, have team mate deploy as recon, have someone else on laser designator.

Get in a Tank w/ Guided Shells,

Send someone forward with SOFLAM, Mount that puppy in a place that can see the flag.

Sit in Tank behind cover, have SOFLAM or 3rd Position LASER Designator Lock Target, Switch to Guided shells, Move out of cover, Fire, 1 or 2 Hit Kill depending on Health or reactive Armour.

target Flag Area with unguided Cannon Fire randomly to hit infantry and equipment.


----------



## Paztak

Here is one round what I managed to do with tank. Round didn't last long, because we just rushed straight to the M-COMs and planted them.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Here is one round what I managed to do with tank. Round didn't last long, because we just rushed straight to the M-COMs and planted them.


That`s good i need to learn rush next i think.


----------



## CalinTM

When you enable v-sync in the game, you have that strange mouse input lag, feels the mouse is moving smooth, and i can't aim. And if i have no v-sync turned on, the mouse moves free.

How i can disable that input lag and still keep the v-sync (without screen tearing).

There was here a thread about a guy testing those matters.


----------



## Licht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> When you enable v-sync in the game, you have that strange mouse input lag, feels the mouse is moving smooth, and i can't aim. And if i have no v-sync turned on, the mouse moves free.
> 
> How i can disable that input lag and still keep the v-sync (without screen tearing).
> 
> There was here a thread about a guy testing those matters.


Do you get consistent screen tearing without Vsync?


----------



## CalinTM

Yes, and i don't like it at all, feels so nasty.

I will try some tricks with v-sync and fps cap at 59


----------



## Deo Domuique

GameTime.MaxVariableFps 59

With this. Cap the FPS at 59 while VSync and TripleBuffering ON. Some might prefer to keep triple buffering off ( RenderDevice.TripleBufferingEnable 0 ) and just cap the FPS at 58. The situation will be vastly improved. Try both.

I play with TripleBuffering and VSync on - FPS Cap at 59.


----------



## CalinTM

VSync on, or adaptive ? How is better to cap the fps ? In the game or in afterburner ?

Also i have found this thread talking about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1246149/bf3-possible-vsync-trick-no-input-lag-frame-sync-no-tearing


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> When you enable v-sync in the game, you have that strange mouse input lag, feels the mouse is moving smooth, and i can't aim. And if i have no v-sync turned on, the mouse moves free.
> 
> How i can disable that input lag and still keep the v-sync (without screen tearing).
> 
> There was here a thread about a guy testing those matters.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Do you get consistent screen tearing without Vsync?


Disable VSync and Limit the FPS using Console Command

Or turn up Mouse Sensitivity


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Do you get consistent screen tearing without Vsync?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> VSync on, or adaptive ? How is better to cap the fps ? In the game or in afterburner ?
> 
> Also i have found this thread talking about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1246149/bf3-possible-vsync-trick-no-input-lag-frame-sync-no-tearing


Prevents the Render from Rendering More frames than it needs to.

60hz Screens, wont display more than 60Fps, if the Card starts rendering at 75 Fps, then your Screen (well the Card's VPU) will throw away 15 of those frames before it sends the video to your screen.

Dumping 1/5 of the rendered frames/sec causes Stuttering and tearing.

Forcing the GPU to only Render what is needed, cuts down on GPU Usuage, Power Consumption, Load Temps. etc.


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, it works, vsync in video driver, and fps cap to 59.95 (because only 59 gives me some stuttering) triple buffering and ahead limit to 1 or 2.

But as soon as the fps drops below 60 it gets nasty. Thankfully my PC can handle the game at almost 80% on solid 60 fps, only at certain explosions i get lower fps, and only on certain maps, and depending on the number of players on that map.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> VSync on, or adaptive ? How is better to cap the fps ? In the game or in afterburner ?
> 
> Also i have found this thread talking about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1246149/bf3-possible-vsync-trick-no-input-lag-frame-sync-no-tearing


Well, I guess if you find "Adaptive VSync" working nicely, then it must be better... Especially since BF3 has many spots that suck the performance ( e.g., Hotel Flag on Gulf of Oman ~~ Suburbs flag on Strike at Karkand ~~ TV Station/Balcony Flag on Sharqi when Draw Distance on High/Ultra ).

Incidentally, according to that article, you get slight tearing if you cap at 58-59-61-62. For me it's not enough. I need to cap 56 or below ( 55 the best ), or 64 or above ( 65 the best ) in order to get the "slight tearing" he's talking about ( without VSync ).


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Licht*
> 
> Do you get consistent screen tearing without Vsync?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> VSync on, or adaptive ? How is better to cap the fps ? In the game or in afterburner ?
> 
> Also i have found this thread talking about it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1246149/bf3-possible-vsync-trick-no-input-lag-frame-sync-no-tearing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prevents the Render from Rendering More frames than it needs to.
> 
> 60hz Screens, wont display more than 60Fps, if the Card starts rendering at 75 Fps, then your Screen (well the Card's VPU) will throw away 15 of those frames before it sends the video to your screen.
> 
> Dumping 1/5 of the rendered frames/sec causes Stuttering and tearing.
> 
> Forcing the GPU to only Render what is needed, cuts down on GPU Usuage, Power Consumption, Load Temps. etc.
Click to expand...

Is it useful to frame cap and use the V sync if your card can't maintain constant 60+ fps? My fps is anywhere from 45 - 70 fps depending on what is going on/what type of server I am on. Large fluctuations in fps are probably my biggest problem right now since that disrupts smoothness. Not much I can do about the minimum fps though.

I don't know if my game has tearing or other issues, I'm not really focusing on the game's performance, just playing with what I have. But if I can get it smoother with a couple cfg tweaks then that would be cool


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> But as soon as the fps drops below 60 it gets nasty. Thankfully my PC can handle the game at almost 80% on solid 60 fps


Same here. That's why I don't play on Ultra. Only Textures on Ultra, all other on High and Effects on Low.

4xMSAA - FXAA Low - Blur/HBAO On and I use this WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0.

I can now maintain almost 90%+ of the time the 60FPS I need. Previously I had HBAO/Blur disabled likewise, and could barely afford 2xMSAA, but AMD improved the drivers a lot since then.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I played a League Match with my team for CEVO League and it was commentated by the famous Daskro! 5-POV's!


Played a 4v4 Squad Rush against your team today. One of yours disconnected like halfway through and they still owned us


----------



## EliteReplay

Hey how are doing guys?
this is my first official recording of bf3, the purpose is to watch my own gameplay and try to learn from mistakes... also would like to listen your opinion on the Quality of the video.
i will really appreciated it, if you take the time to watch








Thanks.

Post data: my mic was way to high lol sorry.

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## SkateZilla

the only problem i see is the gun, roflmao, j/k.

EA/Dice better never Touch my G3A3, its my all around weapon, Snipe, Anti-Snipe, Assault.

Whenever i had a bad round with other weapons, I fall back to that one and its a complete 180.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> Same here. That's why I don't play on Ultra. Only Textures on Ultra, all other on High and Effects on Low.
> 
> 4xMSAA - FXAA Low - Blur/HBAO On and I use this WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0.
> 
> I can now maintain almost 90%+ of the time the 60FPS I need. Previously I had HBAO/Blur disabled likewise, and could barely afford 2xMSAA, but AMD improved the drivers a lot since then.


Ultra TBH, outside of Feature Video Making and Screenshots is not worth it,

When running around panning and shooting, you'll never notice any difference, unless your camping and park you face up against a wall.

I run 6048x1080, Med Preset w/ Textures on HIGH. MSAA on 2x, Shader AA on High, AF 16x, Motion BLur Off, FoV Max (i think it's 90),

The 12.11 Beta 7 and new drivers allowed me to move to HIGH preset.


----------



## calavera

double-XP event. yay


----------



## SkateZilla

to make up for it being down all week, lol.


----------



## Amhro

this is what happens when your jet and heli die first at 8v8 nations cup match..








.
.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> this is what happens when your jet and heli die first at 8v8 nations cup match..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


that's base raping and most tourneys will disqualify teams for doing it.


----------



## Amhro

well baserape is not forbidden in nations cup..








every team use this tactics, well except us since we are not playing "that hardcore" to win and prefer fair play


----------



## SkateZilla

spawn and hide with stingers, take out their chopper, and then move to their base and return the favor.

if it's 8v8, 2 of them are in their chopper and anther 2 in planes, that means there are 4 of them on the ground, all 8 of you should be able to spawn and get out of your base.

i was in a 12v12 match, the other team did the same thing,

instead of trying to contantly spawn on the vehicles, we chose to all spawn at once (12 targets appearing will confuse the gunner), at least a few of use get out alive, usually 1 is a sniper. which when i play my brother is usually the sniper,

We got out of the base, set up a radio beacon point for our squad, he got down, and sniped the pilot from the gunner seat, and another hits the gunner at the same time.

They like to hover off to the right of the base (so the AAA is blocked by the hill in front of it.)

when they hover they are easy targets for 2 hidden snipers with L96 and straight bolt.

take out the sniper and gunner, as the helo falls to the ground, send a jeep as fast as you can to get to it before your 10 sec out of bounds runs out. if you control their chopper, it wont spawn, and they are stuck without it.

if they wanna base rape, we'll steal the chopper,

and it was funny, cause they complained to the live admin, and the admin was like " they didnt steal it from your base, you guys lost it buy putting yourself in a vulnerable position, fair game"


----------



## FXDawg

hi guys, total BF3 noob here.

I've been playing for about 12 hours and most of the time I'm just dying! LOL I have had some good rounds, I think, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I haven't played any games like this and I'm just jumping in and running around like an idiot, it seems, and dying. I have killed a few people but not really too many.

Now I noticed a guy, last time I played. His rank was a number 3 or something the first time he killed me and then every time he killed me his number was higher. At the end of a 20 minute round the guys was up to like a 12??!! I figured he started a new account and was trying to see how quickly he could advance.

I tried to go into a game for noobs and there were a bunch of guys ranked at 100 just killing everyone...

Is there any advice or tips and tricks to help me get a little more fun out of this game?

It seems the higher your rank the more the game favors you. I get the jump on someone and start shooting them and they ALWAYS win and kill me. Is there any merit to my assumption?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXDawg*
> 
> hi guys, total BF3 noob here.
> 
> I've been playing for about 12 hours and most of the time I'm just dying! LOL I have had some good rounds, I think, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I haven't played any games like this and I'm just jumping in and running around like an idiot, it seems, and dying. I have killed a few people but not really too many.
> 
> Now I noticed a guy, last time I played. His rank was a number 3 or something the first time he killed me and then every time he killed me his number was higher. At the end of a 20 minute round the guys was up to like a 12??!! I figured he started a new account and was trying to see how quickly he could advance.
> 
> I tried to go into a game for noobs and there were a bunch of guys ranked at 100 just killing everyone...
> 
> Is there any advice or tips and tricks to help me get a little more fun out of this game?
> 
> It seems the higher your rank the more the game favors you. I get the jump on someone and start shooting them and they ALWAYS win and kill me. Is there any merit to my assumption?


Play COOP and unlock some of the better weapons (G3A3 for starters).

i had the same issue, the starter guns suck royal w/ no attachments.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXDawg*
> 
> hi guys, total BF3 noob here.
> 
> I've been playing for about 12 hours and most of the time I'm just dying! LOL I have had some good rounds, I think, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I haven't played any games like this and I'm just jumping in and running around like an idiot, it seems, and dying. I have killed a few people but not really too many.
> 
> Now I noticed a guy, last time I played. His rank was a number 3 or something the first time he killed me and then every time he killed me his number was higher. At the end of a 20 minute round the guys was up to like a 12??!! I figured he started a new account and was trying to see how quickly he could advance.
> 
> I tried to go into a game for noobs and there were a bunch of guys ranked at 100 just killing everyone...
> 
> Is there any advice or tips and tricks to help me get a little more fun out of this game?
> 
> It seems the higher your rank the more the game favors you. I get the jump on someone and start shooting them and they ALWAYS win and kill me. Is there any merit to my assumption?


Rank doesn't necessarily have anything to do with it, it's more about experience and time played (rank just comes along with those). You can do the co-op to unlock some of the guns and maybe get some practice out of it, but they aren't essential. It's likely just going to be a rough start, I would say for most people it is unless they are FPS gods or something and pick up the game fast. Also the game has been out for so long, you have to start out with a much higher difficulty compared to people who started when the game launched.

You can look at the Premium guides for some info, look up BF3 tutorial videos on youtube. Jackfrags has a good series, some others were posted not to long ago in this thread if you go back some pages and look.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> spawn and hide with stingers, take out their chopper, and then move to their base and return the favor.
> 
> if it's 8v8, 2 of them are in their chopper and anther 2 in planes, that means there are 4 of them on the ground, all 8 of you should be able to spawn and get out of your base.
> 
> i was in a 12v12 match, the other team did the same thing,
> 
> instead of trying to contantly spawn on the vehicles, we chose to all spawn at once (12 targets appearing will confuse the gunner), at least a few of use get out alive, usually 1 is a sniper. which when i play my brother is usually the sniper,
> 
> We got out of the base, set up a radio beacon point for our squad, he got down, and sniped the pilot from the gunner seat, and another hits the gunner at the same time.
> 
> They like to hover off to the right of the base (so the AAA is blocked by the hill in front of it.)
> 
> when they hover they are easy targets for 2 hidden snipers with L96 and straight bolt.
> 
> take out the sniper and gunner, as the helo falls to the ground, send a jeep as fast as you can to get to it before your 10 sec out of bounds runs out. if you control their chopper, it wont spawn, and they are stuck without it.
> 
> if they wanna base rape, we'll steal the chopper,
> 
> and it was funny, cause they complained to the live admin, and the admin was like " they didnt steal it from your base, you guys lost it buy putting yourself in a vulnerable position, fair game"


no... 8v8 is small conquest, 1 jet only allowed, not two
in the video you can see their heli is at tower, you can hardly lock on them with stingers..
saying what to do is too easy


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> no... 8v8 is small conquest, 1 jet only allowed, not two
> in the video you can see their heli is at tower, you can hardly lock on them with stingers..
> saying what to do is too easy


if he's hovering, then he cannot see below him and you dont need guided weapons, and since that one Chopper is pretty much destroying any hopes of air support and getting out of your base, it gets all of your attention.

Spawn everyone with smaws, and fire at him... its simple objectives.

3 players in the air (2 chopper 1 plane) is still a lil less than half their team in the air,

Sneak out, cap bases, when chopper decides to come in low and hover to cap a base, light his ass up.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXDawg*
> 
> hi guys, total BF3 noob here.
> 
> I've been playing for about 12 hours and most of the time I'm just dying! LOL I have had some good rounds, I think, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I haven't played any games like this and I'm just jumping in and running around like an idiot, it seems, and dying. I have killed a few people but not really too many.
> 
> Now I noticed a guy, last time I played. His rank was a number 3 or something the first time he killed me and then every time he killed me his number was higher. At the end of a 20 minute round the guys was up to like a 12??!! I figured he started a new account and was trying to see how quickly he could advance.
> 
> I tried to go into a game for noobs and there were a bunch of guys ranked at 100 just killing everyone...
> 
> Is there any advice or tips and tricks to help me get a little more fun out of this game?
> 
> It seems the higher your rank the more the game favors you. I get the jump on someone and start shooting them and they ALWAYS win and kill me. Is there any merit to my assumption?


The biggest advantage that level 100's have is map knowledge and vehicle unlocks. Play TDM to get used to the guns and unlock other guns for your classes and get the unlocks for them.


----------



## SkateZilla

but i guess i shouldnt be lecturing a lvl 100 col...


----------



## HPE1000

I never check my stats, because I simply dont care, but I went and looked. Observe my pc and xbox win % lol...


----------



## Capt

How do you inverse the jet/helicopter controls from the default settings? I have tried everything and this POS game is pissing me off.

When you push the mouse forward, the jet goes up. When you pull the mouse back, the jet goes down.


----------



## redalert

under controls


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Play COOP and unlock some of the better weapons (G3A3 for starters).
> 
> i had the same issue, the starter guns suck royal w/ no attachments.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXDawg*
> 
> hi guys, total BF3 noob here.
> 
> I've been playing for about 12 hours and most of the time I'm just dying! LOL I have had some good rounds, I think, but I really have no idea what I'm doing. I haven't played any games like this and I'm just jumping in and running around like an idiot, it seems, and dying. I have killed a few people but not really too many.
> 
> Now I noticed a guy, last time I played. His rank was a number 3 or something the first time he killed me and then every time he killed me his number was higher. At the end of a 20 minute round the guys was up to like a 12??!! I figured he started a new account and was trying to see how quickly he could advance.
> 
> I tried to go into a game for noobs and there were a bunch of guys ranked at 100 just killing everyone...
> 
> Is there any advice or tips and tricks to help me get a little more fun out of this game?
> 
> It seems the higher your rank the more the game favors you. I get the jump on someone and start shooting them and they ALWAYS win and kill me. Is there any merit to my assumption?


The only actual advantage other than things you learn that higher ranks have is more gun and attachment choices. When you first start out on medic/engie you get the m16/m4a1 when you're on the US side, they're good all around but not the best at anything. But when you're on the RU side you get the AK/AKS, which are good at long range, but suck at close range. So when you're on the russian side it's best to stick to long range engagement. Once you get a service star for the class you can use either countries gun no matter which side you're on. If you're one of those people that just likes to use a lot of different weapons instead of playing their best, just ignore this, but for the assault class I recommend using the m416 once you unlock it, until you unlock the m16 to be used on both sides, then switch to it. Or the AEK if you're decent at controlling recoil or are mostly playing close range maps, but the 416 is low recoil and a decent gun so it's good for learning. For engie the ACW is good if you have Close Quarters to unlock it, otherwise I recommend either the G36c or A-91 until you can use the m4a1 on both sides.
Support guns are basically in 2 categories that are almost the same, the lighter ones - m27 and RPK, and the heavier ones - M60, PKP, M240b. I prefer the m27 and M60 depending on what I'm doing.
Recon there's 2 categories too. Semi auto's and bolt actions. All of them in both categories are almost exactly the same. The bolt actions.. SV98(I use this) has better hip fire accuracy than the rest, M40 has the fastest bolt pull, L96 sounds cool, M98b does more damage (they're all a 1 shot headshot kill though)

Oh and attachments.. for the most part the red dot/kobra (whatever you prefer) are the best, they block the least of your vision. On most guns most people use a heavy barrel and on some a foregrip. The Hbar increases accuracy but increases vertical recoil too. The grip reduces horizontal recoil but decreases accuracy, so basically having both is just trading horizontal recoil for vertical recoil, which is good since you just pull down to counter vertical recoil.

Also look up rivaLxfactor on youtube, check out his 'how to be a better noob' series

You can add me and join me and ask any questions as long as you aren't one of the no skill noobs (which is different from newb, which is what you are) who cry about everything, especially about people using certain weapons. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheYonderGod/


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> if he's hovering, then he cannot see below him and you dont need guided weapons, and since that one Chopper is pretty much destroying any hopes of air support and getting out of your base, it gets all of your attention.
> 
> Spawn everyone with smaws, and fire at him... its simple objectives.
> 
> 3 players in the air (2 chopper 1 plane) is still a lil less than half their team in the air,
> 
> Sneak out, cap bases, when chopper decides to come in low and hover to cap a base, light his ass up.


it takes several seconds until smaw/rpg reaches him, so its easy to dodge
and as i said, he was hovering near radio tower, he could see every objective from there
this is not public, they are all ready for everything


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> The only actual advantage other than things you learn that higher ranks have is more gun and attachment choices. When you first start out on medic/engie you get the m16/m4a1 when you're on the US side, they're good all around but not the best at anything. But when you're on the RU side you get the AK/AKS, which are good at long range, but suck at close range. So when you're on the russian side it's best to stick to long range engagement. Once you get a service star for the class you can use either countries gun no matter which side you're on. If you're one of those people that just likes to use a lot of different weapons instead of playing their best, just ignore this, but for the assault class I recommend using the m416 once you unlock it, until you unlock the m16 to be used on both sides, then switch to it. Or the AEK if you're decent at controlling recoil or are mostly playing close range maps, but the 416 is low recoil and a decent gun so it's good for learning. For engie the ACW is good if you have Close Quarters to unlock it, otherwise I recommend either the G36c or A-91 until you can use the m4a1 on both sides.
> Support guns are basically in 2 categories that are almost the same, the lighter ones - m27 and RPK, and the heavier ones - M60, PKP, M240b. I prefer the m27 and M60 depending on what I'm doing.
> Recon there's 2 categories too. Semi auto's and bolt actions. All of them in both categories are almost exactly the same. The bolt actions.. SV98(I use this) has better hip fire accuracy than the rest, M40 has the fastest bolt pull, L96 sounds cool, M98b does more damage (they're all a 1 shot headshot kill though)
> 
> Oh and attachments.. for the most part the red dot/kobra (whatever you prefer) are the best, they block the least of your vision. On most guns most people use a heavy barrel and on some a foregrip. The Hbar increases accuracy but increases vertical recoil too. The grip reduces horizontal recoil but decreases accuracy, so basically having both is just trading horizontal recoil for vertical recoil, which is good since you just pull down to counter vertical recoil.
> 
> Also look up rivaLxfactor on youtube, check out his 'how to be a better noob' series
> 
> You can add me and join me and ask any questions as long as you aren't one of the no skill noobs (which is different from newb, which is what you are) who cry about everything, especially about people using certain weapons. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheYonderGod/


this is good advice and I rarely post on here but adding to this, I still consider myself a newb compared to most and the reason for this is that I don't get the time to invest in it as some do so my experience is lacking. I'm better on certain maps as I've played them more. I also know and accept that tactically some people are better than me and think out the box way more than I do. I also conceed to liking being in the thick of it so get gunned down way more than I would if I tactically camped







- I like to use different guns and know that against shotguns I will invariably loose but it's a matter of pride that I don't rely on them, there is nothing wrong if you want to go that way in some peoples eyes and some times they are fun but it's a personal thing and prefer not to use them often I will go back to trusty guns if I'm failing miserably. I've also recently joined a clan and it's made me a far better player. THey are a great bunch and really help me improve, also team playing really adds a lot to the game.

Some of the best advice anyone has given me is to think "tap tap tap" with my mouse when shooting and not to hold it down. This works for me really well if I remember it but some guns will allow you to keep your finger down long enough to get a kill. still after my 200+ hours I forget but it is starting to come naturally.

I've also start to notice, and this is purley happenstance, that if I'm in a position to strafe whilst shooting I almost always get a kill. You have to keep the mouse moving on the player while you move to the left or right of the player. I don't honestly know why this is and sometimes I'm only in a position to do this out of luck but i'd be interested to know if this is actually something pros know about.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I've also start to notice, and this is purley happenstance, that if I'm in a position to strafe whilst shooting I almost always get a kill. You have to keep the mouse moving on the player while you move to the left or right of the player. I don't honestly know why this is and sometimes I'm only in a position to do this out of luck but i'd be interested to know if this is actually something pros know about.


Yeah sometimes it's like that because of the ridiculously stupid suppression mechanic... your bullets magically fly off in every direction except straight where you're aiming.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah sometimes it's like that because of the ridiculously stupid suppression mechanic... your bullets magically fly off in every direction except straight where you're aiming.


well that would be one explaination - and does make sense. but when I attack like that I seem to come off better where suppression is concerned...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah sometimes it's like that because of the ridiculously stupid suppression mechanic... your bullets magically fly off in every direction except straight where you're aiming.
> 
> 
> 
> well that would be one explaination - and does make sense. but when I attack like that I seem to come off better where suppression is concerned...
Click to expand...

Strafe shooting is about 50% effective for me, half the time I'll win the 1v1, and lose the other half. I'm not sure it makes much of a difference in CQ if you are moving a little or not. Though a standing motionless target is generally easier to kill so..

Actually with the smaller smg like MP7 I use strafe fire a lot, and it works great, but for 2 players with assault rifles and cq it's a crapshoot









Also I didn't see this mentioned, the Bullpup designed guns, L86, L85, (rifles with the clip behind the receiver) you can strafe while aiming down the site (ADS) faster than with the other guns.


----------



## SkateZilla

Well, for the first 100 hours or so, I stayed as a Assault and w/ the G3A3, because I was comfortable with it. then the G53 (which is a stripped down G3A3), then the G36C.

I just started using the P90 in Recon/Support cuz the main guns for those both suck,

Drop me an ammo box in a corner by a halway in CQ and I just Run into a hallway holding the trigger down spraying everywhere, 2 or 3 kills, and a bunch of people complaining i was hackin cuz i never reloaded. Retreat, re-arm,. did this for a week.

Then I used my brother's account, with an M60E4 w/ Extended Mags.... and let me tell you, I havent seen that much cursing and hacking accusations in the chat box ever.

Sit at the end of a single way hallway (so i dont have to watch flanks), drop ammo box, go prone, deploy bipod, and just sit and tap fire for 200 rounds, reload, re-arm resume.


----------



## Ghost12

Battlelog down for anyone? i cant get the page to load in any browser


----------



## SkateZilla

It's up here.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Battlelog down for anyone? i cant get the page to load in any browser


b-log is down for me as well.

edit: never mind, it was non responsive 15mins earlier. back to normal now


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> It's up here.


Thanks. Strange its back on now. For good ten minutes nothing, just oops chrome error


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Sit at the end of a single way hallway (so i dont have to watch flanks), drop ammo box, go prone, deploy bipod, and just sit and tap fire for 200 rounds, reload, re-arm resume.


this is sooo noobish, and i hate players like this, they are pretty much unskilled


----------



## SkateZilla

i dont do it all the time, just when i feel like getting a bunch of people mad....

I Still get accused of Hackin' when I use the G3A3 w/ Bipod and Rifle Scope for long distance shots.
Sniper laying down not moving, Pop Pop... Dead.
Quote:


> player-
> "Admin!, Skate is hackin, he just killed me with 2 shots from 300 meters away with an assault rifle!"
> 
> me-
> "Your camping butt was on the roof sniping into an uncap, not my fault you presented a clear shot w/ no movement."
> 
> player-
> "that shot is not possible with an assault rifle!"
> 
> me-
> "Apparently it is, and I dare you to go back to the same roof...."
> 
> (at this point Im literally already trained on the roof).
> (Player gets on roof again (using beacon in building crap to parachute onto it.)
> 
> me-
> "Round two starts now"
> 
> (Pop Pop)
> 
> Skate Zilla /--/--[G3A3] Player
> 
> player-
> "See admin, he's hackin', he didnt even fire off an aim shot, he just fired 2 rounds, and both hit!"
> 
> admin-
> "**** Dude, he set you up, and you went right to where he was already trained his sights, you got OWNED."
> 
> player-" (expletive) this server and all you hacking cheaters, (few more expletives),
> 
> Player Auto Kicked - Reason: Language


The Complaining was the reason I went from Assault / Medic to another class, I woulda been happy just using the G3A3 everytime I play.

The amount of Complaining I got as engineer was just as bad, Specially when My brother and I Team up with a Tank and take turns lasing and shooting Javelins at helicopters and planes. or guided rounds for that matter.

they were complaining when I was hitting them with regular tank rounds.. lol..

Most of the time I had the G3A3, I was up high on Single shot.

Most of the time Im with an Support weapon, im up high overlooking Targets, and I just spray them all down.

I Like Planting 3 C4 Bricks in a triangle layout around the Flag, when someone comes to take it over, and everyone else follows or spawns on him, as soon as the flag is just before "neutral" -boom. 4+ kills.


----------



## FXDawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can add me and join me and ask any questions as long as you aren't one of the no skill noobs (which is different from newb, which is what you are) who cry about everything, especially about people using certain weapons. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheYonderGod/


Thats great advice and thanks for the friend offer.

I went in Last night and got 6 kill run! LOL I did go into a TDM and got some decent kills. I make the mistake of trying to pick up a dead guys gun and get shot down a lot doing that.

Am I supposed to be able to see everyone on the map? it doesn't seem to work that way. But, they always seem to be able to find me! I chased one guy down and took him out with a knife. That was fun! He never knew where i came from! Thats usually what happens to me!


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> under controls


Thank you. Somehow I never noticed it that it was under controls. I was looking at key bindings.







+rep


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i dont do it all the time, just when i feel like getting a bunch of people mad....
> 
> I Still get accused of Hackin' when I use the G3A3 w/ Bipod and Rifle Scope for long distance shots.
> Sniper laying down not moving, Pop Pop... Dead.
> The Complaining was the reason I went from Assault / Medic to another class, I woulda been happy just using the G3A3 everytime I play.
> 
> The amount of Complaining I got as engineer was just as bad, Specially when My brother and I Team up with a Tank and take turns lasing and shooting Javelins at helicopters and planes. or guided rounds for that matter.
> 
> they were complaining when I was hitting them with regular tank rounds.. lol..
> 
> Most of the time I had the G3A3, I was up high on Single shot.
> 
> Most of the time Im with an Support weapon, im up high overlooking Targets, and I just spray them all down.
> 
> I Like Planting 3 C4 Bricks in a triangle layout around the Flag, when someone comes to take it over, and everyone else follows or spawns on him, as soon as the flag is just before "neutral" -boom. 4+ kills.


im not going to comment everything, since its more or less noobish style, but ..








.. how can you kill a guy with 2shots using g3a3 at 300m distance?
max damage is 34, at maximum range of 8 meters, at 50 meters its 22, head multiplier is 2x, that makes it 88... huh?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i dont do it all the time, just when i feel like getting a bunch of people mad....
> 
> I Still get accused of Hackin' when I use the G3A3 w/ Bipod and Rifle Scope for long distance shots.
> Sniper laying down not moving, Pop Pop... Dead.
> The Complaining was the reason I went from Assault / Medic to another class, I woulda been happy just using the G3A3 everytime I play.
> 
> The amount of Complaining I got as engineer was just as bad, Specially when My brother and I Team up with a Tank and take turns lasing and shooting Javelins at helicopters and planes. or guided rounds for that matter.
> 
> they were complaining when I was hitting them with regular tank rounds.. lol..
> 
> Most of the time I had the G3A3, I was up high on Single shot.
> 
> Most of the time Im with an Support weapon, im up high overlooking Targets, and I just spray them all down.
> 
> I Like Planting 3 C4 Bricks in a triangle layout around the Flag, when someone comes to take it over, and everyone else follows or spawns on him, as soon as the flag is just before "neutral" -boom. 4+ kills.
> 
> 
> 
> im not going to comment everything, since its more or less noobish style, but ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. how can you kill a guy with 2shots using g3a3 at 300m distance?
> max damage is 34, at maximum range of 8 meters, at 50 meters its 22, head multiplier is 2x, that makes it 88... huh?
Click to expand...

Could be hardcore, or maybe he was setting up an example scenario. Hardly anyone complains about me playing, I am dissapoint. Although someone asked if I had a "poop" bucket yesterday, that was funny.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Could be hardcore, or maybe he was setting up an example scenario. Hardly anyone complains about me playing, I am dissapoint. Although someone asked if I had a "poop" bucket yesterday, that was funny.


lol, my best so far is when one guy called me "AMHRO HACKER SPERMA"


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXDawg*
> 
> Thats great advice and thanks for the friend offer.
> 
> I went in Last night and got 6 kill run! LOL I did go into a TDM and got some decent kills. I make the mistake of trying to pick up a dead guys gun and get shot down a lot doing that.
> 
> Am I supposed to be able to see everyone on the map? it doesn't seem to work that way. But, they always seem to be able to find me! I chased one guy down and took him out with a knife. That was fun! He never knew where i came from! Thats usually what happens to me!


Its people spamming the Q button (spotting) and whenever you fire your gun you show up on the map. Also if your using a gun with a suppressor you wont show up on the minimap either. Playing on TDM and using a suppressor not as helpful as using it on Conquest or Rush where the are objectives.


----------



## SkateZilla

it was an example scenerio..

But if i wanted to try and lie, i could say it was hardcore and he took damage on hit parachute landing on the top of the building.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

WHY HAVEN'T THEY fixed the bug where zoomed and side stepping causes LLLLAAAAAAGGGG

How hard can it be to fix such a thing??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Caz

Saw your guys' replies for my lvl100?!? post a while ago. Thanks for the clarification, I knew the answer, just man, I could think of so much better ways to spend 1000 hours of my life. I completely get it, and I use to play halo 3 to that extent, but seriously.....it is definitely an addiction at that point.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I have B2K and AM but I can't play on "premium" servers when they are on B2K or AM levels

Thats total BS


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I have B2K and AM but I can't play on "premium" servers when they are on B2K or AM levels
> 
> Thats total BS


I wouldn't sweat it. It's just a dumb option for server admins to have a server for Premium Players Only. I would think very few admins actually check it. Just did a search and out of populated servers came up with ~25 world wide and a bunch of those just had 1 or 2 people seeding.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

and why the hell when I reload, does the clip not FILL

Not sure the %time but for sure 50% of the time the clip is 1 short

*** ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????









What kind of DICE mistake is that ? Is it intentional? How hard could it be to fix ?


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> and why the hell when I reload, does the clip not FILL
> 
> Not sure the %time but for sure 50% of the time the clip is 1 short
> 
> *** ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of DICE mistake is that ? Is it intentional? How hard could it be to fix ?


It's to account for the round that is chambered when loading a fresh mag. So a 30 round mag would have 29, 29 in the mag, 1 in the chamber.. a second reload = extra bullet back because a round is already chambered.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> and why the hell when I reload, does the clip not FILL
> 
> Not sure the %time but for sure 50% of the time the clip is 1 short
> 
> *** ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of DICE mistake is that ? Is it intentional? How hard could it be to fix ?


Lol...
Ghost explained it, but not quite fully. There's 30 rounds in the magazine and 1 in the chamber. If you shoot all 31 rounds, you put a new mag in and you have 30 rounds and have to pull the bolt to put the first one in the chamber, also giving you a longer reload time. If you shoot 30 rounds or less, there's still 1 in the chamber so you put the new mag in and have 31 rounds, and also don't have to pull the bolt and get the shorter reload time.

BUT there also is a glitch where you go through the animation and it doesn't reload at all







It usually doesn't happen very often(like not even once a day), but about a week or 2 ago it was happening to me a couple times per game.


----------



## Ghost23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol...
> Ghost explained it, but not quite fully. There's 30 rounds in the magazine and 1 in the chamber. If you shoot all 31 rounds, you put a new mag in and you have 30 rounds and have to pull the bolt to put the first one in the chamber, also giving you a longer reload time. If you shoot 30 rounds or less, there's still 1 in the chamber so you put the new mag in and have 31 rounds, and also don't have to pull the bolt and get the shorter reload time.
> 
> BUT there also is a glitch where you go through the animation and it doesn't reload at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It usually doesn't happen very often(like not even once a day), but about a week or 2 ago it was happening to me a couple times per game.


Yeah basically this, was just typing a quick response


----------



## Capt

I have come across several bugs in this game, some that can get annoying and some that can make you punch your monitor. If you guys play on Oman, there are a lot of spots where your vehicle can get stuck when you go over rocks and there's no way to get it to move after that. It's the most annoying thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I have come across several bugs in this game, some that can get annoying and some that can make you punch your monitor. If you guys play on Oman, there are a lot of spots where your vehicle can get stuck when you go over rocks and there's no way to get it to move after that. It's the most annoying thing I have ever seen.


Ya, Karkand as a whole is pretty bad for that. LAV's are such panzies they get stuck on everything. I remember one time I got one stuck on that big canal on Oman, LAV pointing straight at the road.. I had a friend of mine ram it with a jeep and free it. We were like "YEAH TEAMWORK!" haha


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> I have come across several bugs in this game, some that can get annoying and some that can make you punch your monitor. If you guys play on Oman, there are a lot of spots where your vehicle can get stuck when you go over rocks and there's no way to get it to move after that. It's the most annoying thing I have ever seen.


Yeah, Oman is my least favorite map for that reason. Well, it would be near the bottom either way, but still...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Saw your guys' replies for my lvl100?!? post a while ago. Thanks for the clarification, I knew the answer, just man, I could think of so much better ways to spend 1000 hours of my life. I completely get it, and I use to play halo 3 to that extent, but seriously.....it is definitely an addiction at that point.


I have more than 1000 hours at the moment, and I tell you honestly its not an addiction, I just love the game. I dont wake up thinking, I NEED TO GAME. LOl.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I have more than 1000 hours at the moment, and I tell you honestly its not an addiction, I just love the game. I dont wake up thinking, I NEED TO GAME. LOl.


+1 I don't even play til late at night when I have nothing else to do unless I have a battle (Global Conflict is awesome







) or friends/team-mates on who want to play/scrim.
~2 hours a day really isn't anything, consider how much time most people spend watching TV and stuff like that.. Instead I'm playing a game that exercises my mind and has actually improved my hand-eye coordination, reflexes, and communication skills outside of gaming.

I never realized how much work it was to go through all my recordings to get montage clips  And that doesn't even include actually making the montage.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> +1 I don't even play til late at night when I have nothing else to do unless I have a battle (Global Conflict is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or friends/team-mates on who want to play/scrim.
> ~2 hours a day really isn't anything, consider how much time most people spend watching TV and stuff like that.. Instead I'm playing a game that exercises my mind and has actually improved my hand-eye coordination, reflexes, and communication skills outside of gaming.
> 
> I never realized how much work it was to go through all my recordings to get montage clips  And that doesn't even include actually making the montage.


That global conflicts link looks awesome. Played solely on bf3 maps? what is with the world maps?


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That global conflicts link looks awesome. Played solely on bf3 maps? what is with the world maps?


Global Conflicts, does indeed, look cool. But I don't think I can swing the 6hrs of Game play every Saturday.









Good stuff on their forums too: What is GC?

Anyone else here on OCN playing GC? ...interested in learning about your experiences

And completely off topic (to GC that is): My keyboard/mouse skills are starting to improve! I've been splitting time between Borderlands 1, Far Cry 3, and BF3 Campaign; I stopped playing Planentside 2 for no good reason.

See you on the battlefield.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Global Conflicts, does indeed, look cool. But I don't think I can swing the 6hrs of Game play every Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff on their forums too: What is GC?
> 
> Anyone else here on OCN playing GC? ...interested in learning about your experiences
> 
> And completely off topic (to GC that is): My keyboard/mouse skills are starting to improve! I've been splitting time between Borderlands 1, Far Cry 3, and BF3 Campaign; I stopped playing Planentside 2 for no good reason.
> 
> See you on the battlefield.


Practice makes perfect they say, i am similar age to yourself and was completely new to fps and i know i am getting better also, took a long time though lol. I have just mastered the burst fire, something that was completely alien to me and my last 100 hrs over the first 200 hrs my accuracy has doubled, kdr has doubled and spm is improving. One of the good players on here mentioned the other day counter acting the vertical recoil by pulling down so i am practicing this method now at the same time so see how the next few hours go. Trying to make small adjustments. And i have learned peeking from watching dr-drop videos. Some good players on here to learn from

Good luck on the bf


----------



## HaGGeN

It's a fun game but man there are some bugs that need to be addressed.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That global conflicts link looks awesome. Played solely on bf3 maps? what is with the world maps?


Yeah, bf3 maps. The world map is a game board in which each battle is fought in bf3. If you've ever play Risk, it's like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Global Conflicts, does indeed, look cool. But I don't think I can swing the 6hrs of Game play every Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff on their forums too: What is GC?
> 
> Anyone else here on OCN playing GC? ...interested in learning about your experiences
> 
> And completely off topic (to GC that is): My keyboard/mouse skills are starting to improve! I've been splitting time between Borderlands 1, Far Cry 3, and BF3 Campaign; I stopped playing Planentside 2 for no good reason.
> 
> See you on the battlefield.


You don't have to be there for the full 6 hours, you can come and go whenever you want.


----------



## raptorxrx

Had a horrible accuracy/playing day today, but I did get one moment that made me laugh.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeah, bf3 maps. The world map is a game board in which each battle is fought in bf3. If you've ever play Risk, it's like that.
> You don't have to be there for the full 6 hours, you can come and go whenever you want.


Oh? That's good to know. I'm very interested now.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Oh? That's good to know. I'm very interested now.


Yep. it's currently in between campaigns though, the next one starts in about month. There's still fun events every Saturday though so you can come get to know some of us before the next campaign starts.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I never counted my shots

But when I load the 12g auto shotgun, often it loads 6, and I hit reload and it says 7

Nect time I will count. When it has 6 I DO NOT expect to fire 7


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I never counted my shots
> 
> But when I load the 12g auto shotgun, often it loads 6, and I hit reload and it says 7
> 
> Nect time I will count. When it has 6 I DO NOT expect to fire 7


The same explanation I gave you about assault rifles. If there's not 1 already left in the chamber you have to load it from the magazine, giving you 1 less round than if you did leave one in.


----------



## Derko1

Is Origin down for anyone right now? I don't play for days... cause of the stupid problem that was going on last week and then decide to play today and it's still not working right.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is Origin down for anyone right now? I don't play for days... cause of the stupid problem that was going on last week and then decide to play today and it's still not working right.


I just tried to log on and it comes up unknown error please try again later


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Is Origin down for anyone right now? I don't play for days... cause of the stupid problem that was going on last week and then decide to play today and it's still not working right.


Yeah, looks like I can't log into Origin either, worked fine an hour ago.









Seems like EA/Origin are following a really bad pattern, which is making Origin fail/crash every weekend when most people get to play their games, really sad, It's not been even 1 month since the game released that has had all days of the month without an issue.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Just in case anyone on my friends list is wondering, I'm just taking a bit of a break from this game. I'm sure the DTF crew can manage without me. Maybe....







Sounds like there have been a whole lot of issues lately anyways.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Glad it's not just me.









Was just on a little while ago but now stuck in offline mode.


----------



## FilluX

Does anyone know if it is possible to configure MSI Afterburner to only record the sound from BF3 while not recording the sounds from skype? I'm making another montage and the last one was filled with my friends random chit chatting...

EDIT: Found this but i can't really understand what he means and how i would set it up using this method, anyone care to clarify?

"You could use an external mixer with multiple inputs and have multiple outputs on your PC. A 2-channel mixer and a PC sound card would let you plug from the sound card to channel 1 for recording game audio and from your onboard audio to channel 2 for voice chat. Plug your headset into the mixer's output and use the sliders on the mixer to get the right mix of game and voice to your headset. Because Windows will see the 2 as separate outputs, you can record just game audio without hearing voice chat."


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to configure MSI Afterburner to only record the sound from BF3 while not recording the sounds from skype? I'm making another montage and the last one was filled with my friends random chit chatting...
> 
> EDIT: Found this but i can't really understand what he means and how i would set it up using this method, anyone care to clarify?
> 
> "You could use an external mixer with multiple inputs and have multiple outputs on your PC. A 2-channel mixer and a PC sound card would let you plug from the sound card to channel 1 for recording game audio and from your onboard audio to channel 2 for voice chat. Plug your headset into the mixer's output and use the sliders on the mixer to get the right mix of game and voice to your headset. Because Windows will see the 2 as separate outputs, you can record just game audio without hearing voice chat."


Virtual Audio Cable.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw6YAoai8fq at around 15:45


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Virtual Audio Cable.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw6YAoai8fq at around 15:45


I can't watch the video, I guess it's because I'm from Finland.


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> I can't watch the video, I guess it's because I'm from Finland.


EDIT: Found some guides, gonna see if i get it working. Thanks!


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Hi every one first post to this thread but I am having some problems with battlefield 3 sins the update I have not been able to search for servers or game modes but I can still join matches that I have in my favourites can someone shine some sun light on this issue to me as i have had no look trying to fix it so far and its been a 5 days now with still no luck

Thanks hope some one can help me out


----------



## SkateZilla

^ pretty much summed it up...

how do you not know that?


----------



## sidewu

Hello, I am looking for good teammates to play with. I'm sick of playing alone and no random are on my level.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> ^ pretty much summed it up...
> 
> how do you not know that?


know what that dont even help really


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Any idea why Bf3 will just crash ~20min into playing both single player and multi player? Repeating shot noises continue through my speakers until I restart. Computer passes prime and furmark for hours. Thanks!


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Any idea why Bf3 will just crash ~20min into playing both single player and multi player? Repeating shot noises continue through my speakers until I restart. Computer passes prime and furmark for hours. Thanks!


That is not something i can really help with i have my own problems lmao sorry but have you tried re installing the game that might do the trick?

And have you got a clues why i can not search for servers apart from 6 no matter what filters i have??


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Sorry for the dual post but issue solved now thank god fewww


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> know what that dont even help really


Meant the post above, about Round in Chamber and reloads,. Sorry about that.

My fault, i forgot to hit the quote button


----------



## Capt

Why are some people really dumb in this game? I was out of ammo and I was yelling at my teammate to give me ammo so I could kill the tank and he would just look at me like I was a noob so I started shooting at him to get his attention. In the end we both died and I could have easily killed the tank if I had one more rocket but this idiot was trying to kill the tank with his M4A1.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Why are some people really dumb in this game? I was out of ammo and I was yelling at my teammate to give me ammo so I could kill the tank and he would just look at me like I was a noob so I started shooting at him to get his attention. In the end we both died and I could have easily killed the tank if I had one more rocket but this idiot was trying to kill the tank with his M4A1.


This sums that up


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Why are some people really dumb in this game? I was out of ammo and I was yelling at my teammate to give me ammo so I could kill the tank and he would just look at me like I was a noob so I started shooting at him to get his attention. In the end we both died and I could have easily killed the tank if I had one more rocket but this idiot was trying to kill the tank with his M4A1.


If he had an M4A1 how would he give you ammo anyways?


----------



## EdenSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Why are some people really dumb in this game? I was out of ammo and I was yelling at my teammate to give me ammo so I could kill the tank and he would just look at me like I was a noob so I started shooting at him to get his attention. In the end we both died and I could have easily killed the tank if I had one more rocket but this idiot was trying to kill the tank with his M4A1.


My Battlefield 3 experience;

Everyone throws Med-packs everywhere. No-one throws ammo.

(Un)luckily, I always die before I run out of ammo on PC version anyway (unless I'm using rocket launcher).


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Any idea why Bf3 will just crash ~20min into playing both single player and multi player? Repeating shot noises continue through my speakers until I restart. Computer passes prime and furmark for hours. Thanks!


Try repairing the install. If that doesn't work clear CMOS, and set everything to stock just to make sure it's not a stability issue.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Try repairing the install. If that doesn't work clear CMOS, and set everything to stock just to make sure it's not a stability issue.


Re-install seemed to fix it but I will keep testing. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ghost12

Any of you guys using better battlelog? i was a bit dubious about using add-ons for compatibility reasons etc but after two weeks not a single problem/crash. I like the in depth stats,themes and the extra assignments. And all the in depth analysis of each weapon, recoil,drop,damage etc shots/distance to kill


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any of you guys using better battlelog? i was a bit dubious about using add-ons for compatibility reasons etc but after two weeks not a single problem/crash. I like the in depth stats,themes and the extra assignments. And all the in depth analysis of each weapon, recoil,drop,damage etc shots/distance to kill


This is the first I've heard of it? Link to more information?


----------



## iPDrop

I've been using BBlog (Better Battlelog) for over a year its a great add-on and has never given me any problems. it also lets you embed images and youtube videos to your battlebook facelog wall updates and stuff.

http://getbblog.com/en/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I've been using BBlog (Better Battlelog) for over a year its a great add-on and has never given me any problems. it also lets you embed images and youtube videos to your battlebook facelog wall updates and stuff.
> 
> http://getbblog.com/en/


Yes its absolutely great. Only found it by fortune couple of weeks ago. Far better than standard


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Why are some people really dumb in this game? I was out of ammo and I was yelling at my teammate to give me ammo so I could kill the tank and he would just look at me like I was a noob so I started shooting at him to get his attention. In the end we both died and I could have easily killed the tank if I had one more rocket but this idiot was trying to kill the tank with his M4A1.


Another reason i switched to support... give myself ammo. while dumping boxes at our spawns or popular areas.


----------



## Miaauw2513

Anyone who would care to add me? Everytime I play I keep ending up in the sniper squad and have to play the objectives by myself. I am not bad by any stretch of the imagination, so anyone who is decent and up for some teamplay would be awesome! Microphone is not used, so knowing how to use your keyboard is fine








I play Rush and 64player conquest mostly. Any other gamemode is not that fun imo








I THINK you can add me on Miaauw. Could be wrong though! Origin is still very strange to me


----------



## Ghost12

I have been trying to learn to play rush as only ever play conquest, except for one game yesterday where i did quite well, finished 2nd in my team 60 kills with my first mcom arms its been the most non enjoyable game mode i ever played. Constantly sniped driving me mad, so many enemy with snipers. I have been playing metro rush and this is not enjoyable, same yesterday on damavand peak. Which is the most enjoyable rush map that you can move from deployment without 75% snipers? or is it just me needs to learn more


----------



## Maian

I just have to comment on some of the backwards logic people use to defend rules in their server.

I sometimes like to play on this 'Polite and Friendly' server that is a Crouch-Server. They have their rules, you know, no obscenities, no vulgar names, etc. I have zero problem with their rules; after all, it's their server. I just had to laugh at two things:

1) This player comes in with the name, _bigtitman_, and they tell him to change his name or leave. He says, "that's fine, but could you put that you're a Christian server in the description then," and then one of the Admins tells him, "children play here and they don't need to see that," (referring to his name). I laughed and told them that this reason doesn't really fly... You know, in a game where the in-game characters yell obscenities every other line, a 'child' is going to come in here, perfectly OK with the dialogue, but get bent outta shape over the word 'tit'.

2) And then the uptight, easily offended nature of these guys shows up with that one comment. My exact words after the admin's remark was, "I respect the rule, but that logic doesn't really fly." Right on cue, 3 of them start jumping on me, "It does in their server," "Their server. Their rules," "Don't debate the rules here, if you want to do that, do it in the forums,"

I responded (to the first guy), "No, the rule does (fly), but the logic doesn't, where the in-game characters yell obscenities." And then the second remark came in, and I said, "I don't have a problem with the rule, as I've already said numerous times in the past 2 minutes. I was just laughing at the reasoning." And then the last admin said that last line.

I don't get it... what's the point of being an Admin and running your own server if you're so incredibly uptight and easily offended? I'd venture to think that being on the internet is the last place you want to be, if you can't stand a little criticism.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I've been using BBlog (Better Battlelog) for over a year its a great add-on and has never given me any problems. it also lets you embed images and youtube videos to your battlebook facelog wall updates and stuff.
> 
> http://getbblog.com/en/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes its absolutely great. Only found it by fortune couple of weeks ago. Far better than standard


I found BBlog by way of BF3Stats.com. I love the themes; haven't embedded any images or YT vids - none to post


----------



## SkateZilla

i hate idiot admins.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i hate idiot admins.


Random rage.com lol


----------



## Saiyansnake

Bought the game for $12 last week, been having a lot of fun so far.


----------



## SkateZilla

least you missed the fab of when the MAVs Used to be personal Elevators to lift soldiers to the top of structures that had no ladder or space to drop a spawn beacon to paradrop onto it.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I just have to comment on some of the backwards logic people use to defend rules in their server.
> 
> I sometimes like to play on this 'Polite and Friendly' server that is a Crouch-Server. They have their rules, you know, no obscenities, no vulgar names, etc. I have zero problem with their rules; after all, it's their server. I just had to laugh at two things:
> 
> 1) This player comes in with the name, _bigtitman_, and they tell him to change his name or leave. He says, "that's fine, but could you put that you're a Christian server in the description then," and then one of the Admins tells him, "children play here and they don't need to see that," (referring to his name). I laughed and told them that this reason doesn't really fly... You know, in a game where the in-game characters yell obscenities every other line, a 'child' is going to come in here, perfectly OK with the dialogue, but get bent outta shape over the word 'tit'.
> 
> 2) And then the uptight, easily offended nature of these guys shows up with that one comment. My exact words after the admin's remark was, "I respect the rule, but that logic doesn't really fly." Right on cue, 3 of them start jumping on me, "It does in their server," "Their server. Their rules," "Don't debate the rules here, if you want to do that, do it in the forums,"
> 
> I responded (to the first guy), "No, the rule does (fly), but the logic doesn't, where the in-game characters yell obscenities." And then the second remark came in, and I said, "I don't have a problem with the rule, as I've already said numerous times in the past 2 minutes. I was just laughing at the reasoning." And then the last admin said that last line.
> 
> I don't get it... what's the point of being an Admin and running your own server if you're so incredibly uptight and easily offended? I'd venture to think that being on the internet is the last place you want to be, if you can't stand a little criticism.


After reading that it made me think of this lol





I play support I spam the hell out of ammo 22 Service Stars as support







and Better Battlelog is great I have been using it almost the whole time BF3 has been out.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I've been using BBlog (Better Battlelog) for over a year its a great add-on and has never given me any problems. it also lets you embed images and youtube videos to your battlebook facelog wall updates and stuff.
> 
> http://getbblog.com/en/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes its absolutely great. Only found it by fortune couple of weeks ago. Far better than standard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I found BBlog by way of BF3Stats.com. I love the themes; haven't embedded any images or YT vids - none to post
Click to expand...

I want the All Rounder achievement. I probably would have had it in 1 amazing game I was having, then the server crashed when it was 200 tickets from ending. No report, nothing. That was probably the worst thing that happened to me on this game yet. I have had 1 or 2 other amazing games that never showed up in stats or server crashed also, but this one coulda been the one to take that assignment..

I've played a few similarly epic games since but not quite enough to get that assignment. All I need is a good tank repairman/gunner/3rd seat and I can go for it again.

If you don't know what I'm talking about, get BBlog, then go to assignments page, scroll to bottom and look at the custom BBlog assignments.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Check out my mini-map in this round.













Ya like nobody's going to notice that there's a cheater on the server when part of your cheat shows up on everyone else's monitor.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I want the All Rounder achievement. I probably would have had it in 1 amazing game I was having, then the server crashed when it was 200 tickets from ending. No report, nothing. That was probably the worst thing that happened to me on this game yet. I have had 1 or 2 other amazing games that never showed up in stats or server crashed also, but this one coulda been the one to take that assignment..
> 
> I've played a few similarly epic games since but not quite enough to get that assignment. All I need is a good tank repairman/gunner/3rd seat and I can go for it again.
> 
> If you don't know what I'm talking about, get BBlog, then go to assignments page, scroll to bottom and look at the custom BBlog assignments.


I have all rounder already, you should get it easy, out of bblog ones i have so far all rounder, 60 cents, and real teammate. Not bad for a week


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Check out my mini-map in this round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya like nobody's going to notice that there's a cheater on the server when part of your cheat shows up on everyone else's monitor.


i hate that crap


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Check out my mini-map in this round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya like nobody's going to notice that there's a cheater on the server when part of your cheat shows up on everyone else's monitor.


:/ I've seen that before too. I called him out on it and he claimed he was using a mav, even though there wasn't one in the sky and even if there is you can't spot EVERYONE for the whole game.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> :/ I've seen that before too. I called him out on it and he claimed he was using a mav, even though there wasn't one in the sky and even if there is you can't spot EVERYONE for the whole game.


Ya it's a cheat that's been around awhile, not the first time I've seen it but the first time that I was recording. This guy was also running a damage mod and the one shots made it easy to tell who the culprit was. 39 hits/ 39 kills 3.78% accuracy







Mad Skills









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i hate that crap


Me too.








Ironically though, I record quite often and have more video of people accusing me of cheating then I do catching actual cheaters in the act.







and I'm not even all that good


----------



## Ghost12

I saw the auto spot hack for the first time last night on metro. He sat in spawn and the points were flying up top of the board, then towards the end of the round he went aimbot 30-0 in round 3 minutes with an lmg. They get seen straight away and mostly reported, i cant see the sense in throwing money away and getting banned, he was premium.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I saw the auto spot hack for the first time last night on metro. He sat in spawn and the points were flying up top of the board, then towards the end of the round he went aimbot 30-0 in round 3 minutes with an lmg. They get seen straight away and mostly reported, i cant see the sense in throwing money away and getting banned, he was premium.


Even if you don't get banned I don't see the sense in it...


----------



## Fieel

Hey guys,

i'm pretty new to OCN and just discovered this thread, i can't resist, i must share this two videos i made time ago






























I assure you'll have a good laungh, have fun!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm really pissed that buying B2K and AM still doesn't let me play those maps when premium is playing them

Sounds like a rip off to me, ESPEACIALLY since there's not many servers for any of the expansions


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I'm really pissed that buying B2K and AM still doesn't let me play those maps when premium is playing them
> 
> Sounds like a rip off to me, ESPEACIALLY since there's not many servers for any of the expansions


Well you only bought half of the mods, if you wanted them all you should have bought premium. Honestly I can't say i've ever used the "premium" servers. There aren't that many in the US server lists typically.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What I mean is - why can't I play on the servers that have P+AM or P+B2K by them when they are on maps that I have


----------



## iPDrop

Becuase they are Premium only servers... its pretty stupid. I'm not sure why a clan or organization would even purchase a Premium Only server, because then most of the players wont be able to join or populate it...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Becuase they are Premium only servers... its pretty stupid. I'm not sure why a clan or organization would even purchase a Premium Only server, because then most of the players wont be able to join or populate it...


Did you play a match last night? think i saw one of your team mates mention the stream in the other forums?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you play a match last night? think i saw one of your team mates mention the stream in the other forums?


Yeah we played our first ever 12v12 Match as part of 3MOB's PlatoonWars Tournament. It was hectic but we pulled through with the win!
















btw, you said you saw one of my team mates on these forums? Do you remember who it was?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Yeah we played our first ever 12v12 Match as part of 3MOB's PlatoonWars Tournament. It was hectic but we pulled through with the win!


I wanted to watch the stream but missed it unfortunately. I watched the last you streamed. Good to get tips/improve, i got the peeking and corner pre firing down now. Post when your next up ill try not miss it again its a good watch with the multi cam and commentator

Thanks


----------



## iPDrop

Will do, thanks! Gonna have another 12v12 match this Sunday at 8:30pm EST on the new Epicenter map... I'll post the info here as it gets closer.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Yeah we played our first ever 12v12 Match as part of 3MOB's PlatoonWars Tournament. It was hectic but we pulled through with the win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, you said you saw one of my team mates on these forums? Do you remember who it was?


Gratz







My match is tomorrow against 'FLOT & Friends'... never heard of them. Assuming we win, the next one is against Reddit, we're screwed







If we did beat them, and you beat 3Mob, then we would be playing against each other the next week though


----------



## RuneDunes

Hey all I need some help. I'm thinking about buying BF3 now, and I'm debating whether I get the base game BF3 or Premium? I don't have the most time in the world to play games, because I have too much other games to play, and I'm a big Battlefield fan, especially BC2, but never bothered with BF3 because of what EA is become of now, and the bad releases of games.

What I'm afraid of getting Premium is that it costs a lot, I rarely spend money on games that are more than $25, there's too much content, that I'll probably never have enough time to enjoy, or players/servers for DLC's dwindle.

I like being cheap so $10 is just fine for me for the base game, but what do I lose out just getting the base game?

I really don't want to get killed by guns that I can't personally use.


----------



## calavera

If you have too many games to play why would you want to add more to that?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Hey all I need some help. I'm thinking about buying BF3 now, and I'm debating whether I get the base game BF3 or Premium? I don't have the most time in the world to play games, because I have too much other games to play, and I'm a big Battlefield fan, especially BC2, but never bothered with BF3 because of what EA is become of now, and the bad releases of games.
> 
> What I'm afraid of getting Premium is that it costs a lot, I rarely spend money on games that are more than $25, there's too much content, that I'll probably never have enough time to enjoy, or players/servers for DLC's dwindle.
> 
> I like being cheap so $10 is just fine for me for the base game, but what do I lose out just getting the base game?
> 
> I really don't want to get killed by guns that I can't personally use.


If you aren't going to play much, $10 for the base game is a good deal. My favorite maps are mostly Valina. If you do find yourself playing it more than you thought you can always get premium later when it's on sale for $25 or so. There are some guns that you wont be able to use but most of them aren't very good anyways.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If you aren't going to play much, $10 for the base game is a good deal. My favorite maps are mostly Valina. If you do find yourself playing it more than you thought you can always get premium later when it's on sale for $25 or so. There are some guns that you wont be able to use but most of them aren't very good anyways.


+1 Good advice. Plenty of life in the vanilla servers. Servers always busy

Edit - just seen this interesting bf4 news from gamestop

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/news/view/122239-GameStop-CEO-Says-Wow-to-Battlefield-4-Preview


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RuneDunes*
> 
> Hey all I need some help. I'm thinking about buying BF3 now, and I'm debating whether I get the base game BF3 or Premium? I don't have the most time in the world to play games, because I have too much other games to play, and I'm a big Battlefield fan, especially BC2, but never bothered with BF3 because of what EA is become of now, and the bad releases of games.
> 
> What I'm afraid of getting Premium is that it costs a lot, I rarely spend money on games that are more than $25, there's too much content, that I'll probably never have enough time to enjoy, or players/servers for DLC's dwindle.
> 
> I like being cheap so $10 is just fine for me for the base game, but what do I lose out just getting the base game?
> 
> I really don't want to get killed by guns that I can't personally use.
> 
> 
> 
> If you aren't going to play much, $10 for the base game is a good deal. My favorite maps are mostly *Valina*. If you do find yourself playing it more than you thought you can always get premium later when it's on sale for $25 or so. There are some guns that you wont be able to use but most of them aren't very good anyways.
Click to expand...

Truth ^

The vanilla games are still very popular and fun as well. The base game has a lot of content, $10 is really a good deal, even if you only played the game 50 hrs.

Yonder, is your clan recruiting? What kind of requirements do they have to join?


----------



## iPDrop

Anyone else getting SLI scaling problems on BF3?


----------



## SkateZilla

too bad BF3 members that actually play and submit bugs dont get early access lol


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I like the scavenger mode in AM, later I'll have to get AK and finally EG


----------



## redalert

I just bought BF2 on Origin for $5 I wish the vehicles in BF3 were like they were in BF2 so much better IMO


----------



## _REAPER_

What do you guys think about BF4 coming out at the end of this year?


----------



## calavera

I dunno yet. Is it slated for end of this year?


----------



## Ghost12

Im in no rush, was late to bf3 so still value to be had for me


----------



## SkateZilla

that same way i feel about PS4, whoopity doo......

PS4 doesnt do anything my current PC hasnt done for over a year and a half.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What do you guys think about BF4 coming out at the end of this year?


Is it? I thought it was going to be put off til 2014..

BF3 will be totally thrown under the bus when BF4 hits so that's kinda lame. Unless they actually opened up the game, custom private servers, modding, etc. Otherwise I think BF3 is going to die out pretty quick if BF4 is better.


----------



## Krazee

Wait is it really coming out this year? Was it not supposed to come out in 2014? Maybe the alpha testing will be this year


----------



## SkateZilla

yeah the MoH Pre-Orders got access to "early MP Beta".

I'll have the actual beta well before that prolly.


----------



## 98uk

Pretty sure closed... maybe open beta was end of this year and then full release q1/q2 2014. So, it's about a 2.5-3 year gap between BF3-BF4 which is fine.

In other news, I finally solved my BF3 stuttering problem woooo!


----------



## Krazee

Yeah I remember getting into the alpha and then later on it was the beta for about a week. Maybe they are doing the same


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Pretty sure closed... maybe open beta was end of this year and then full release q1/q2 2014. So, it's about a 2.5-3 year gap between BF3-BF4 which is fine.
> 
> In other news, I finally solved my BF3 stuttering problem woooo!


what was causin' the problem.


----------



## iPDrop

its still only February.... lol

all this talk about it is going to make this year go by very slow


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> its still only February.... lol
> 
> all this talk about it is going to make this year go by very slow


lol same thoughts here


----------



## Wysockisauce

Anyone ever get black textures? Like a small 8x8ft square area on the ground is completely black. It goes away if I turn away from it and turn back. It happens very rarely. I've only seen it twice in 15 hours of play.

I'm trying to figure out whats causing it. I recently overclocked my graphics card, could that be it?

It doesn't look like any of the texture artifacts I've seen on youtube, could it just be a texture loading too slowly?


----------



## Ghost12

The only annoying thing i have with this game, glitches apart is that i sometimes drop sound on a server. Its so annoying playing in silence and very difficult.


----------



## EnjoyMuff

Is there any servers where there are no snipers allowed as they do my head in on this game ??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnjoyMuff*
> 
> Is there any servers where there are no snipers allowed as they do my head in on this game ??


This made me lol, don`t think there are any anti sniper servers. They are my pet hate also but i love killing them when the opportunity arises


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Anyone ever get black textures? Like a small 8x8ft square area on the ground is completely black. It goes away if I turn away from it and turn back. It happens very rarely. I've only seen it twice in 15 hours of play.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out whats causing it. I recently overclocked my graphics card, could that be it?
> 
> It doesn't look like any of the texture artifacts I've seen on youtube, could it just be a texture loading too slowly?


I had that with my GTX570, but it would stop if I changed the resolution in game and then changed back again.

It disappeared when I moved to my AMD 7950.


----------



## SkateZilla

there musta been some crazy hackers in a game i was in last night,

it was Gunmaster (But going backwards, you start w/ Sniper Rifle).

I was testing my backup PC settings using my brother's account, so I joined and was 0 and 6 in like a minute, spawn, shot dead.

Finally got into a defensible position and run off 6 kills so i think i was like 6 and 9.

BR: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/55877029/1/250987008/

Next round started,

After a fwe minutes, i noticed i had already ran up 1K points just sitting in the UNCAP w/ an M60E,

I was like nah... that cant be right, sure enough, the stats from the LAST ROUND, were still there, I ended up with 15-15 on the score board, but it was really 9-2

BR: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/55877755/1/250987008/

It was wierd that the score board kept the stats from the last round,

What was more wierd, I was killed by the same guy both Times, I was literally in teh corner of the top of the hill w/ the M60E, and both times, I was killed, it said I was hit with M40 Sniper Rifle, from somewhere near their spawn, Expect I wasnt hit with any bullet,I was hit with a tank round,

turns out he was firing Tank Rounds from his M40.


----------



## mavisky

Ahh the old 120mm M40 sniper rifle. A very dangerous weapon that is. Recoil is a sumbeach I've heard.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> there musta been some crazy hackers in a game i was in last night,
> 
> it was Gunmaster (But going backwards, you start w/ Sniper Rifle).
> 
> I was testing my backup PC settings using my brother's account, so I joined and was 0 and 6 in like a minute, spawn, shot dead.
> 
> Finally got into a defensible position and run off 6 kills so i think i was like 6 and 9.
> 
> BR: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/55877029/1/250987008/
> 
> Next round started,
> 
> After a fwe minutes, i noticed i had already ran up 1K points just sitting in the UNCAP w/ an M60E,
> 
> I was like nah... that cant be right, sure enough, the stats from the LAST ROUND, were still there, I ended up with 15-15 on the score board, but it was really 9-2
> 
> BR: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/55877755/1/250987008/
> 
> It was wierd that the score board kept the stats from the last round,
> 
> What was more wierd, I was killed by the same guy both Times, I was literally in teh corner of the top of the hill w/ the M60E, and both times, I was killed, it said I was hit with M40 Sniper Rifle, from somewhere near their spawn, Expect I wasnt hit with any bullet,I was hit with a tank round,
> 
> turns out he was firing Tank Rounds from his M40.


I'm sorry to hear that... but that sounds like it would be down right ******* hilarious hack to be using. Like the rocket propelled grenades from wwII that you could attache to your m1 grand, only this time its tank shells on an m40!


----------



## SkateZilla

the 2nd game was conquest,

i like the BL Comments from some people..

it was stupid though, i see tank rounds going over me,

then all of a sudden, boom, big explosion, im dead and it said i was killed by an M40, showed the guy, and then someone else in the chat said the same thing.

it's like seriously, you cant win a battle without cheating.........


----------



## banging34hzs

I have noticed that with the last whql and beta drivers from nvidia I get random colors at very random times on all objects (example here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCmppldT8u4) this issue forces me to roll back to the 310.9s


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> the 2nd game was conquest,
> 
> i like the BL Comments from some people..
> 
> it was stupid though, i see tank rounds going over me,
> 
> then all of a sudden, boom, big explosion, im dead and it said i was killed by an M40, showed the guy, and then someone else in the chat said the same thing.
> 
> it's like seriously, you cant win a battle without cheating.........


See that right there is a miss conception about hackers.... more often than not its purely for the lulz and not for the epic 900000000 and 0 game. Saying this as an ex-hacker.... though I never did hack the bf series of games. I did hack the crap out of CS, and mostly I would see how long I could stay in a server before getting called out... then it was how fast could I clear the server out... whats that m249 + aimbot + wallhack on a short map... lets current record is 5 rounds... lets try for 3 this time.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banging34hzs*
> 
> I have noticed that with the last whql and beta drivers from nvidia I get random colors at very random times on all objects (example here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCmppldT8u4) this issue forces me to roll back to the 310.9s


Texture / VRAM Failing.....


----------



## banging34hzs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Texture / VRAM Failing.....


I thought of the vram failing but this only happens/happened on the beta/current whql drivers, never on the 310.90's,
Granted it takes a few games for this to happen and a simple server relog is the fix but if I am on a kill streak then I don't want to relog onto the server.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The only annoying thing i have with this game, glitches apart is that i sometimes drop sound on a server. Its so annoying playing in silence and very difficult.


I only seem to get this while driving in a tank. It can get really loud, the tank firing, rpg's, explosions, other tanks, then its like a deafening of the sound for a while maybe 1-2 minutes and then sound comes back. Pretty strange bug..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> Ahh the old 120mm M40 sniper rifle. A very dangerous weapon that is. Recoil is a sumbeach I've heard.


LOL, that would be something to see though. Even funnier if the gun made the tank sound every time you shot it.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> the 2nd game was conquest,
> 
> i like the BL Comments from some people..
> 
> it was stupid though, i see tank rounds going over me,
> 
> then all of a sudden, boom, big explosion, im dead and it said i was killed by an M40, showed the guy, and then someone else in the chat said the same thing.
> 
> it's like seriously, you cant win a battle without cheating.........


You missed the point of hacking, it's to make people annoyed/rage... pretty much what you're doing now. All for reaction & the 'lulz'.


----------



## SkateZilla

it's not annoying to me.. he got me twice, I got him prolly 4 or 5..

the fact that he was using it to bombard flags with Tank round fire from his rifle, while his tank was elsewhere if not destroyed, is annoying, and since he was hiding in his spawn, he wasnt easily neutralized.


----------



## insanityrocks

Taking advantage of the Battlefield Deals to get BFBC2 Digital Deluxe Edition for USD$14.99

http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.origin-deals


----------



## Ghost12

Does anyone ever have odd hit detection in tank destroyers? not against other vehicles but against infantry, i have had people stood right in front of me with the cannon right on them, fired and nothing, not even a marker, then other times a head shot strangely enough, I don`t run machine guns only guided missile so cannon only option without a gunner. Get some real good long distance snipes but close up sometimes not even a marker, its frustrating sometimes


----------



## SkateZilla

I've experienced the opposite, I'd be right up to the cannon, and walk under it to the tracks to place C4, he turns the turret takes a shot and it kills me (he wasnt moving), so, if the turret goes way past the side of the tank when trained at 90 azimuth, how the eff did i die?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

You can also be next to a tank, his barrel sticking out 3 meter onto the street above yoru head and it kills you with a shell from the cannon.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> You can also be next to a tank, his barrel sticking out 3 meter onto the street above yoru head and it kills you with a shell from the cannon.


Its annoying when you got an engineer doing the samba round the td and cant hit him even with zoom point blank, then other times head shot, its real strange. Often make road kill instead


----------



## redalert

Anyone that has just BF3 and none of the DLC stuff Gamersgate has the BF3 premium service for $20 http://slickdeals.net/f/5870444-Battlefield-3-Premium-Service-w-Complete-DLC-PC-Digital-Download-20


----------



## Slightly skewed

The only thing a cheap game does is attract more clowns and scrubs. So if you play on your own, prepare for a another rise in frustration levels.


----------



## Ghost12

If you are driving a tank destroyer and someone or several people throughout the round jump in to join gun who does the accuracy of the machine gun attribute to? the reason im asking is that my accuracy on armored shield seems pretty low per round and i don`t miss that many cannon shots, maybe at heli`s and infantry mostly so i just reviewed my battle report in battlefield stats and it says i shot 2499 shots. I obviously have not counted but that seems a lot of cannon only shots. I never was out the td shooting my val once, spawned straight to it.

Just checked again and i was on the round for exactly 62 minutes, now 2499 shots/62 minutes would equal 36.75 shots per minute. its not possible to fire 37 cannon shots a minute, i have guided missile also which is even slower. The gunners must be attributed to vehicle driver which is outrageous if correct or its an error of some sort, checked some other reports of the same round time i avg 5-800 shots per round.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Taking advantage of the Battlefield Deals to get BFBC2 Digital Deluxe Edition for USD$14.99
> 
> http://store.origin.com/store/ea/en_US/html/pbPage.origin-deals


So... How's the EA Live Chat support? After I downloaded the game, updated it when after starting it, and played it to the point where you have to shoot down the helicopter and find the nuke, the game decides it's time to quick with no warning, no messages, no nothing. So far, I've been able to reproduce it 3 times. I posted a thread on the EA/Origin Forum and was instructed to use their Live Chat; I'm not hopeful.

Does anyone have any suggestions? Or heard of something like this?

What information can/should I share to help debug this problem?

I wonder if I can get my money back if the problem can't be fixed.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> If you are driving a tank destroyer and someone or several people throughout the round jump in to join gun who does the accuracy of the machine gun attribute to? the reason im asking is that my accuracy on armored shield seems pretty low per round and i don`t miss that many cannon shots, maybe at heli`s and infantry mostly so i just reviewed my battle report in battlefield stats and it says i shot 2499 shots. I obviously have not counted but that seems a lot of cannon only shots. I never was out the td shooting my val once, spawned straight to it.
> 
> Just checked again and i was on the round for exactly 62 minutes, now 2499 shots/62 minutes would equal 36.75 shots per minute. its not possible to fire 37 cannon shots a minute, i have guided missile also which is even slower. The gunners must be attributed to vehicle driver which is outrageous if correct or its an error of some sort, checked some other reports of the same round time i avg 5-800 shots per round.


That would suck because I know I'm a horrible shot with the tank MG. I typically do suppressive type fire so I know my accuracy is low.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> That would suck because I know I'm a horrible shot with the tank MG. I typically do suppressive type fire so I know my accuracy is low.


I just cant understand it there is no way i fired 2499 cannon shots. I play defensive mostly on max 32 players because i prefer the tactical tank/td side of the game. I only had 11 kills i think and 16 destroys but only died twice, once to c4 and once to heli so that tells you i didn`t miss loads of shots tank fighting, or would have more deaths . I dont shoot anything anymore, tanks/guns unless a target as trying to improve my accuracy stat from when learning the game. It must be an error or something. I just checked another report where i came mvp the other night, i know i didn`t have any gunners, over three times more kills and points yet a 1/4 of the shots fired. Its odd, stands out a mile for shots fired from all my other reports for some reason


----------



## raptorxrx

I don't understand why there is such a big difference in the time I've played according to EA.


----------



## calavera

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sIn-KorAsus/stats/849022913/pc/

hacker or not? He's got suspiciously awesome aim. Got me 8 times in a row.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sIn-KorAsus/stats/849022913/pc/
> 
> hacker or not? He's got suspiciously awesome aim. Got me 8 times in a row.


I would agree, but his accuracy is 27%.

He might just be that good unless he goes into empty servers and shoots at walls to offset aimbotting lol


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would agree, but his accuracy is 27%.
> 
> He might just be that good unless he goes into empty servers and shoots at walls to offset aimbotting lol


I'm pretty sure stuff you do in empty servers don't count toward your stats.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> I'm pretty sure stuff you do in empty servers don't count toward your stats.


Oops


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would agree, but his accuracy is 27%.
> 
> He might just be that good unless he goes into empty servers and shoots at walls to offset aimbotting lol


You do realize that you can turn off these hacks at will right? This guy is obviously hacking and or exploiting.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You do realize that you can turn off these hacks at will right? This guy is obviously hacking and or exploiting.


Yes, but how would turning off hacks make his stats go down. His kd is 5 and his accuracy is 27, if he turned his hacks off to play and his accuracy lowered, his kd would also.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, but how would turning off hacks make his stats go down. His kd is 5 and his accuracy is 27, if he turned his hacks off to play and his accuracy lowered, his kd would also.


To keep things "plausible"? Or at least questionable so as not to be reported or banned.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would agree, but his accuracy is 27%.
> 
> He might just be that good unless he goes into empty servers and shoots at walls to offset aimbotting lol


People that are using aimbots if you look at their accuracy is usually under 15% they just spray and pray with an lmg most times. Only 14 hours played with a 2k SPM and a 5 to1 K/D playing as a sniper through almost all of it is highly suspicious


----------



## SkateZilla

plus he has a 30+% quit percentage.

Joins a server, starts to get owned, leaves to find n00bs to pick on.


----------



## calavera

Or he might be getting kicked by admin or vote-kicked? lol I reported him but that never seemed to make a difference.


----------



## TheYonderGod

He could be someone who just started on a new account, when I bought Bf3 for my brother I played on his account to see what I could get my stats to and my stats were similar. 26.7% accuracy is actually pretty low if you're only using sniper rifles. 2k SPM is pretty high, but it is possible. I'm not saying he's definitely not a hacker, but it is possible.


----------



## james8

I am wondering if I need to overclock my CPU to 4.6 GHz for BF3.
can anyone confirm that 3.3 GHz has worse fps than 4.6 GHz at 1920?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I am wondering if I need to overclock my CPU to 4.6 GHz for BF3.
> can anyone confirm that 3.3 GHz has worse fps than 4.6 GHz at 1920?


no not really. i don't experience any lag or slow down even if i set my clocks to stock.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

What a load of garbage battlelog is, its always causing me hassles and delays to playing. The 1 in BC2 worked almost perfect, and it almost always always always WORKED

Today's latest problem, I start BF3 play a game, then exit, refresh to join another server and no pings are listed once again. I have to exit firefox and restart BF3 to get pings back.


----------



## HPE1000

Not sure what is going on, whenever I try to load up bf3 after clicking join game chrome freezes/crashes and bf3 turns my screen black before it starts loading the game and the display driver crashes.

No gpu overclock and it was working 2 days ago...


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys played a tournament on Close Quarters CQD with my team (ShoT DocS) We lost to UNIVERSE in the finals, arguably the best 5s team in the world. Was very Intense! I uploaded a match from the Semi Finals earlier today. The finals will be uploaded soon, shoutcasted by Daskro, hopefully.


----------



## HPE1000

I think it was xfire, anyone else have problems launching bf3 with xfire open?


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> What a load of garbage battlelog is, its always causing me hassles and delays to playing. The 1 in BC2 worked almost perfect, and it almost always always always WORKED
> 
> Today's latest problem, I start BF3 play a game, then exit, refresh to join another server and no pings are listed once again. I have to exit firefox and restart BF3 to get pings back.


I get the ping glitch everyday so yeah it's annoying.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Whats up with idiots taking the choppers on Damavand rush and just crashing into the ground? It happens sooooo often, I'm trying to get it and fly in behind but they get it first. And then when I finally do get it, nobody will spawn on me even though I tell them in chat, "IM FLYING VENOM IN BEHIND, SPAWN ON ME"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whats up with idiots taking the choppers on Damavand rush and just crashing into the ground? It happens sooooo often, I'm trying to get it and fly in behind but they get it first. And then when I finally do get it, nobody will spawn on me even though I tell them in chat, "IM FLYING VENOM IN BEHIND, SPAWN ON ME"


This made me lol yonder, and really its so not funny. I cant fly so would never take an air asset but i often watch in amusement at them crashing immediately on take off. Its the same in the tanks, i spent hour upon hour on empty and sparsely populated servers to learn how to use them before taking the plunge in heavily populated servers and last night on monolith this idiot for want of a better description was sat in base with the tank the whole round, then on caspian border the same thing. There are hundreds of threads on other forums with people whining about the balance of the game, this needs nerf that needs nerf, vehicles are op etc etc etc, its the whole reason so many games are unbalanced because invariably one team has the people taking vehicles that have not a clue how to use them whilst the other team smashes it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This made me lol yonder, and really its so not funny. I cant fly so would never take an air asset but i often watch in amusement at them crashing immediately on take off. Its the same in the tanks, i spent hour upon hour on empty and sparsely populated servers to learn how to use them before taking the plunge in heavily populated servers and last night on monolith this idiot for want of a better description was sat in base with the tank the whole round, then on caspian border the same thing. There are hundreds of threads on other forums with people whining about the balance of the game, this needs nerf that needs nerf, vehicles are op etc etc etc, its the whole reason so many games are unbalanced because invariably one team has the people taking vehicles that have not a clue how to use them whilst the other team smashes it.


It's not even that. If people are actually trying it's not that bad, I just ask them to please go learn in an empty server or only when their team is dominating. The ones I'm talking about right now were literally doing it on purpose, it's like they think the transport chopper is literally their own personal taxi, and they think taking it and flying to the tunnel entrance is faster than just spawning right next to it..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Whats up with idiots taking the choppers on Damavand rush and just crashing into the ground? It happens sooooo often, I'm trying to get it and fly in behind but they get it first. And then when I finally do get it, nobody will spawn on me even though I tell them in chat, "IM FLYING VENOM IN BEHIND, SPAWN ON ME"


I have terrible luck with Rush. Very rarely I get the urge to play it again and find myself on the horrible team and losing 5 games in a row, Every time. Then I don't play rush for a while.. haha


----------



## Stash9876

I feel that Rush was much better in BC2, I liked it quite a bit back then. In BF3, I can't even remember the last time I played Rush because Conquest plays so much better IMO.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I find 1 sided games are more common on conquest, especially big air maps. On Rush it's easier to carry my team when too. I only like small maps on Conquest like Seine and Bazaar, the rest of them are just huge games of ring a round the rosie with little to no good infantry combat, and constantly getting killed by jets in 1 pass with nothing I can do to stop it if I'm in a tank.
Next time you want to play rush, play with me and we can own it up. I think I have you added, if not it's the same username as here.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I find 1 sided games are more common on conquest, especially big air maps. On Rush it's easier to carry my team when too. I only like small maps on Conquest like Seine and Bazaar, the rest of them are just huge games of ring a round the rosie with little to no good infantry combat, and constantly getting killed by jets in 1 pass with nothing I can do to stop it if I'm in a tank.
> Next time you want to play rush, play with me and we can own it up. I think I have you added, if not it's the same username as here.


It might be different with lower cap servers, I was playing on some larger rush servers and my team was just horrible. Harder to carry the larger games. It's like people are using rush for sniper camping. Since the maps are pretty linear that works out great for those guys...

I'm sure i was on the winning side for a few rush games but it must only be like 20% lol


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I don't understand why there is such a big difference in the time I've played according to EA.


I think this should be the same for anyone who had battlefield from early on. Origin only started logging hours when it came out of Beta. Mine is just as out of sync.


----------



## kcuestag

Battlefield 4 announced for PS4, we will probably see some footage from it at the E3 in June.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlefield 4 announced for PS4, we will probably see some footage from it at the E3 in June.


Yes and have you also seen the news regards micro transactions being included in all future ea games?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes and have you also seen the news regards micro transactions being included in all future ea games?


It's not like BF doesnt already have that for all their weapon and vehicle classes.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not like BF doesnt already have that for all their weapon and vehicle classes.


Yes i agree to an extent but the purchase of shortcut packs i took to be for people late to the game like myself and other newbies to be on a level somewhat but if micro transactions had anything to do with leveling up or couldnt surpass a level without that would not be good. Purchase of shortcuts to weapons and vehicles is not a must currently. Its all subjective at the moment anyway, see what time brings


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's not like BF doesnt already have that for all their weapon and vehicle classes.


No no no he's talking about paying actual money to resupply your frag grenades or ammo or even health within the game. 2 cents to use an ammo crate, .005 per team revive, etc.

Nothing has been confirmed but EA has openly discussed these sort of transactions on record. The pay to play theme is flashing in their eyes as very few games out side of WOW have made the "subscription fee" structure actually work in a sustainable matter.

If you ask me Minecraft and the Pay-to-Play theory are having a huge impact on gaming. Everyone now thinks it's the norm to charge you to play an alpha/beta pre-release and claim it as a "work in progress" ala Minecraft and the rest want to drop a game on you where the normal grind would take you hours to unlock anything in game leaving you with the only option of paying for items after you've already paid for a game. At least PlanetSide 2 was free so my only investment is the money I spent from being impatient.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yes and have you also seen the news regards micro transactions being included in all future ea games?


If its for customization, it can be a good thing. Like weapon skins, Model Skins, vehicle skins. if its "act now, $5 gets you 30 day use of x weapon, x vehicle unlockable and 2000000% xp increase"... then its a VERY bad thing as thats PAY TO WIN. which won't be received well... case in point APB, Combat Arms, Global Agenda- all got great reviews... all were pay to win.... lots of players complained about this.... and from what I've heard the player base for all has dropped to that of being "surviving by a thread".


----------



## FilluX

Just finished my second montage! Would appreciate some feedback


----------



## iPDrop

Starting a new series called Pub Highlights, (warning: contains wubwub







)


----------



## Ghost12

Fillux - great video, good variation on weapons/vehicles maps and some top skill shots i really enjoyed it.

IpDrop - Always top quality game play and video quality

Good to watch these i enjoy them anyway


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Fillux - great video, good variation on weapons/vehicles maps and some top skill shots i really enjoyed it.


Thanks man!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Just finished my second montage! Would appreciate some feedback


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Starting a new series called Pub Highlights, (warning: contains wubwub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


good stuff guys -->


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Starting a new series called Pub Highlights, (warning: contains wubwub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Nice clip, I like how you kept the point streak going by shooting the spawn beacon


----------



## iPDrop

Thanks for your feedback guys and I also enjoyed your montage FilluX


----------



## Lisjak

That was a pretty awesome video Fillux







loved the rpg jet kill


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone watched the new premium endgame "video" this morning? i may be spoiled by the quality of the ocn bf3 member videos but that was poor. Its more a cinematic slideshow not a video


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Just finished my second montage! Would appreciate some feedback


you are the player I imagine myself being when I grow up.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Starting a new series called Pub Highlights, (warning: contains wubwub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


but having said that I wouldn't mind being that good either!


----------



## FilluX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> That was a pretty awesome video Fillux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loved the rpg jet kill


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone watched the new premium endgame "video" this morning? i may be spoiled by the quality of the ocn bf3 member videos but that was poor. Its more a cinematic slideshow not a video


Yeah i also found it pretty pathetic. I mean it's cool that they release footage and all but those were screenshots not a video








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> you are the player I imagine myself being when I grow up.


Haha


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone watched the new premium endgame "video" this morning? i may be spoiled by the quality of the ocn bf3 member videos but that was poor. Its more a cinematic slideshow not a video


The visuals looked pretty poor too, like they were taken in Low settings or something. So far the little bit of bike riding clips they have shown, its like they added a balance mechanic so that even if you are going up or down hills your character moves independent of the bikes motion. Makes it extremely easy to handle, unlike the ATV's right now that are pure madness to drive, every bump jars your vision.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> The visuals looked pretty poor too, like they were taken in Low settings or something. So far the little bit of bike riding clips they have shown, its like they added a balance mechanic so that even if you are going up or down hills your character moves independent of the bikes motion. Makes it extremely easy to handle, unlike the ATV's right now that are pure madness to drive, every bump jars your vision.


Yes i agree, is it just me or from the little screenshots we have seen the maps look like existing maps, one looks like firestorm distinctly, it will be interesting to find out the amount of vehicles on each and the control spawn points for them, i just hope its not completely jet biased and impossible to drive tanks for rocket pods lol


----------



## FilluX

I think the maps themselves look pretty good but it will be intresting to see how balanced CTF will be since tanks can carry flags.


----------



## iPDrop

PRO TIP!!!! Don't do this:


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol that was amazing, did the nade bounce off a wall and through another window or straight through? haha


----------



## FilluX

Here is some new gameplay and an interview with a Dice employee.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FilluX*
> 
> Here is some new gameplay and an interview with a Dice employee.


that was cool thanks for posting it!

I think end game is going to be fun

can't wait to see the opening game for Bf4


----------



## Ghost12

This game is a certified overclock killer!!!! i have today swapped out my [email protected] to an fx8320 which i have got currently at 5ghz. I have passed Intel burn test on high settings, numerous benchmarks and testing software then lo and behold bf3 crashed me after an hour!!!! Just bumped my vcore some more to meet the requirements of bf3, oh well the testing is fun and the crash got me out of a bad round, couldnt shoot for looking at the monitoring software on my other screen lol


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol that was amazing, did the nade bounce off a wall and through another window or straight through? haha


Yeah I'm thinking it bouced off the ceiling or the top of the other window, not entirely sure


----------



## Ghost12

M1911 S-tac handgun for endgame, some nice dog tags especially the gold one for 100 kills with all primarys and the new assignments. Neat

http://www.etudes.ru/temp/bf3eg/


----------



## raptorxrx

Had two good moments gaming today.




In the second game, we had been steamrolling till the last objective, and I was fooling around for a while. Than we got to 10 tickets...


----------



## Capt

What are some good maps to play? All I see is 24/7 Caspian Border servers.


----------



## Gigatel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> What are some good maps to play? All I see is 24/7 Caspian Border servers.


Personally I'm addicted to Canals, 64 man action. I think it's a Premium server.


----------



## iPDrop

Check out this head shot lol: (might want to lower your volume just a tad, sorry)




Also if you have a moment check out my short new montage, this one is completely from footage of competitive matches


----------



## Krazee

I missed this game but farcry 3 and crysis 3 have been taking up much of my time


----------



## raptorxrx

Hehe, I like the headshot video.

I got two more short clips this afternoon...

The first was a little bit of a troll moment and I didn't realize it








The second being a really nice shot from a random guy.


----------



## raptorxrx

New Battlefield Friends video (Not my video)!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> New Battlefield Friends video (Not my video)!!


Lol, I remember that video Levelcap actually made, which makes this video even funnier. I just got Bf3 for my brother and trying to teach him is like the dumb guy in this series. He has a decent shot, much better than mine when I had as much experience as him, but he wont listen to me when I tell him not to just sprint around corners into tons of enemies.


----------



## iPDrop

LOL I love BFF.

Anyway funny oppurtunity came up earlier.. using team mates to your own advantage


----------



## dbthump

You could call this one "crashing choppers".


----------



## kcuestag

Battlelog's maintenance was supposed to last 1 hour and it's been well over 6 hours already.


----------



## iPDrop

It's back up now..

Atleast it is for me


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> It's back up now..
> 
> Atleast it is for me


Yes, but only for premium.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone getting battle reports in battlelog? not had one all night, says no longer available could not find in statistics, not sure if this is a battlelog issue or bblog issue

Edit 1hr later fixed


----------



## digitally

There seem to be increase of hackers recently in Asia servers...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Umarderfker/


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> There seem to be increase of hackers recently in Asia servers...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Umarderfker/


Edit: Doh, wasn't reading carefully enough and thought you were from US/EU. Oh well, random propaganda picture for the luls.


----------



## calavera

Whats the official release date of End Game DLC? I heard its this week for PS3 and next Tuesday for PC/Premium. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Capt

What's up with battlelog being down all the time? I keep seeing "Battlelog will be down for maintannce" message every day I play.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Whats the official release date of End Game DLC? I heard its this week for PS3 and next Tuesday for PC/Premium. Can anyone confirm?


3/5/13 (Tomorrow)PS3 Premium
3/12/13 PC+Xbox Premium Players
3/19/13 PS3 Standard
3/26/12 PC+Xbox non-standard

Source


----------



## Swolern

BF3 just started a 6gb update. Sweet!!! Must be the incoming "End Game". Just got my Titan SLI and triple Lightboost monitors ready just in time for this epicness!!!









I have a feeling Dice is going to finish up the last DLC of this amazing game with a bang! Need to practice my flying though, pretty rusty.....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BF3 just started a 6gb update. Sweet!!! Must be the incoming "End Game". Just got my Titan SLI and triple Lightboost monitors ready just in time for this epicness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Dice is going to finish up the last DLC of this amazing game with a bang! Need to practice my flying though, pretty rusty.....


Nope, it's the patch. We will still have to download another 3+gb for the DLC... unless they messed up and gave us both just now, which would explain why it's 6gb instead of the usual 3.

Patch notes:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2925730253179557023/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Game update change list: Tweaks and fixes
TV-missile should no longer be able to blow up the helicopter shooting the missile.

Fixed an issue where the proximity defense ability of the Mobile Artillery in Armored Kill does not kill enemies that are standing at a corner of the vehicle. Blast radius extended to 3 meters.

Scavenger mode ticket count in Aftermath increased from 150 to 300 to create matches that last a bit longer.

Fixed incorrect spelling on Aftermath dog tags.

Enabled player movement in Gun Master mode in pre-round.

Fixed an issue where an AT mine kill could count as a vehicle kill.

Improved the position of the repair icon so that it won't disappear outside the screen while repairing.

Solved a teleportation glitch where the user could teleport if using a knife and a mortar in combination.

Fixed an issue where the Air Radar would display a minimap when running on a hardcore server with minimap disabled.

Fixed an issue where the player camera would flip 180 degrees if the player was revived in water.

Solved an issue where having spawn immunity while being in a vehicle that gets destroyed would grant the player invulnerability.

Improved the behavior of destroyed Rhib boats so that they have proper interaction with other vehicles.

Fixed an issue where landing a helicopter on a mobile artillery vehicle would make the helicopter invisible.

Solved an issue where a counter on Operation Metro lacked collision so that players were unable to put their bipod on it.

Fixed an issue where team swapping could be used by server admins to team kill.

Fixed an issue where the floor collision of a particular building would disappear if destroyed by a vehicle.

Added ticket status in the end of round screen for Scavenger Mode.

Fixed an issue where door textures appeared on the floor of certain buildings in Grand Bazaar.

Fixed an issue where the player health was displayed improperly on kill cards in Hardcore Mode.

Enabled the Co-op dog tags to be used freely within the game since they were unobtainable in their previous design.

Fixed several collision issues causing players to get stuck unintentionally. Levels affected: Operation Metro, Noshahr Canals, Wake Island, Damavand Peak, Operation Firestorm, Earthquake, And Caspian Border.

Fixed several collision issues where the player was able to get out of the playable area on several maps. Levels affected: Talah Market, Epicenter, Markaz Monolith, Noshahr Canals, Grand Bazaar, Azadi Palace, Operation Metro, and Seine Crossing.

Fixed a bug to make sure that unranked servers always have scoring enabled.

Additional rcon commands
We added some additional rcon commands for players renting a server on PC. For documentation on these, please reach out to your server provider.
Added player.idleDuration rcon command.
Added player.isAlive rcon command.
Added player.ping rcon command.
Added squad.listActive rcon command.
Added squad.listPlayers rcon command.
Added squad.private rcon command.
Added squad.leader rcon command.
Added player rank to listPlayers rcon command.



I loled at some of these bugs that I didn't even know about.
Didn't they say they fixed the TV missile bug in the last 2 patches too?
Sad to see no jet nerf, especially for the Rush jets that kill a tank by looking at it...
And I wish they would remove/lower spawn invulnerability, it's so stupid.
And less suppression would be nice D:
And all the other bugs that I can't specifically think of right now. edit: oh, these: http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-3-technical-discussion/3702-bug-list-patch-r7-v1-new-and-current/


----------



## Raven.7

Summary of patch notes: Absolutely worthless fixes.

I glad this nightmare is over, now we wait for the Battlefield 4 hypetrain to arrive.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven.7*
> 
> Summary of patch notes: Absolutely worthless fixes.
> 
> I glad this nightmare is over, now we wait for the Battlefield 4 hypetrain to arrive.


They could have done more, but what they did do isn't worthless...


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone watched the xbox endgame gamepley video? Im not looking forward to the new maps unless there is a proper mobile aa. The vodnik aa has no reactive armour and no smoke and no main gun therefore a sitting duck for a high hovering viper with pods, there will be an air bias again. Apparently though its really fast and seats 4 and rockets to attack ground vehicles


----------



## braindrain

A 6GB update? ***. No wonder why internet was so slow. Are updates of this size usual?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> A 6GB update? ***. No wonder why internet was so slow. Are updates of this size usual?


Yeah. It's new maps, skins, vehicles... the lot. Most of it is likely new HD textures for the levels. That's one downside of very detailed textures, a lot to download!


----------



## keikei

Sweet! Downloading as we speak.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> A 6GB update? ***. No wonder why internet was so slow. Are updates of this size usual?


Usually they're 3gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Yeah. It's new maps, skins, vehicles... the lot. Most of it is likely new HD textures for the levels. That's one downside of very detailed textures, a lot to download!


Unless they're doing it differently than they did before, this is just the patch. The DLC is another download that only people who have premium or buy it separately get.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Sweet! Downloading as we speak.


Can't wait to get home tonight, fire up the rig, and DL!


----------



## Swolern

I did a quick run and it looked as if the CPU bottleneck has been improved with the patch today. Can anyone that has a lot of GPU overhead confirm this?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I did a quick run and it looked as if the CPU bottleneck has been improved with the patch today. Can anyone that has a lot of GPU overhead confirm this?


Not played yet but will later. download complete, i am playing on 7870 crossfire with [email protected]


----------



## braindrain

12 hours remaining. Stupid slow internet. If they'd just waited a few days they released this my line should have been upgraded. Probably still take 6 hours though.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> 12 hours remaining.


HOLY CRAP. Gonna have to call my mom and get her to fire up my PC.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> HOLY CRAP. Gonna have to call my mom and get her to fire up my PC.


Smirking at this shows my age. Lucky bugger!


----------



## braindrain

Doubt it will take that long for you. My internet is just slow.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> HOLY CRAP. Gonna have to call my mom and get her to fire up my PC.


This made me laugh


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Unless they're doing it differently than they did before, this is just the patch. The DLC is another download that only people who have premium or buy it separately get.


I've been looking around and some people are reporting 2gb patches, others 6gb. Im wondering if the larger size is premium players getting the content?


----------



## braindrain

Well I'm not Premium and I got the 6GB update so who knows. Unless they decided to give me a free expansion.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Smirking at this shows my age. Lucky bugger!


Well, I don't live with her, nor she with me. I thought it funnier leaving that part out. My pc boots with a simple click of the mouse but she'd likely have a hard time with that.

Ever seen Margaret Cho's "mom" bit. That's my mom.


----------



## Tiger S.

Yea, End Game is here. Dloading now.. Its on the Battlelog and servers in EU.


----------



## dhughesuk

Haha, it was funnier and I havn't seen it


----------



## Ghost12

Couple of the new dog tags have unlocked for me, kill streaks and anti explosives


----------



## chief keef

So not sure if this belongs here but retains to BF3 and didn't want to make another thread. I just built my computer and love it. Got BF3 on sale for $10. Ran it on my rig (in my sig) with ONE gtx 560ti and ran fine, good enough frames, no stutter, no lag. About a week later my friend decided to get rid of his 560ti for cheap so I picked it up figuring it could only help. I was wrong (somewhat). Every other game runs better (Wow, SC2, League, ect) and I even get better frames in BF3 but I'm running into the stutter issue. Not sure why it's happening and a bit confused since it didn't happen with one card. Drivers are up to date, card was installed correctly, SLI bridge isn't bad, computer recognizes both, ect.

Any ideas or solutions? Kind of makes me upset that the two cards perform "worse" than the one. Both cards are the exact same, none over clocked and my CPU isn't overclocked. Running an i5 so no hyper threading either. Any suggestions or help would be great.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chief keef*
> 
> So not sure if this belongs here but retains to BF3 and didn't want to make another thread. I just built my computer and love it. Got BF3 on sale for $10. Ran it on my rig (in my sig) with ONE gtx 560ti and ran fine, good enough frames, no stutter, no lag. About a week later my friend decided to get rid of his 560ti for cheap so I picked it up figuring it could only help. I was wrong (somewhat). Every other game runs better (Wow, SC2, League, ect) and I even get better frames in BF3 but I'm running into the stutter issue. Not sure why it's happening and a bit confused since it didn't happen with one card. Drivers are up to date, card was installed correctly, SLI bridge isn't bad, computer recognizes both, ect.
> 
> Any ideas or solutions? Kind of makes me upset that the two cards perform "worse" than the one. Both cards are the exact same, none over clocked and my CPU isn't overclocked. Running an i5 so no hyper threading either. Any suggestions or help would be great.


hmm have you thought about overclocking your cpu at all?


----------



## SkateZilla

I'll have a few weeks to enjoy endgame, but most likely, with me being a "simulation" guy, BF3 will be demoted to occasional play because of ArmAIII Alpha.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chief keef*
> 
> Any ideas or solutions? Kind of makes me upset that the two cards perform "worse" than the one. Both cards are the exact same, none over clocked and my CPU isn't overclocked. Running an i5 so no hyper threading either. Any suggestions or help would be great.


You could do this mod then overclock the hell outta them. I'm running my card +200mhz


----------



## keikei

Some general tips: you may need to roll back a driver or 2. Drivers fix problem, but also may cause new ones. Try changing in-game video settings. Gotta love SLI/X-fire trouble-shooting!


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> You could do this mod then overclock the hell outta them. I'm running my card +200mhz


I did this to my 8800 GTS,

Put the water block on, then put the shroud over it, so the blower fan still put air over the ram and vrms


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> BF3 just started a 6gb update. Sweet!!! Must be the incoming "End Game". Just got my Titan SLI and triple Lightboost monitors ready just in time for this epicness!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling Dice is going to finish up the last DLC of this amazing game with a bang! Need to practice my flying though, pretty rusty.....
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's the patch. We will still have to download another 3+gb for the DLC... unless they messed up and gave us both just now, which would explain why it's 6gb instead of the usual 3.
> 
> Patch notes:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2925730253179557023/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Game update change list: Tweaks and fixes
> TV-missile should no longer be able to blow up the helicopter shooting the missile.
> 
> Fixed an issue where the proximity defense ability of the Mobile Artillery in Armored Kill does not kill enemies that are standing at a corner of the vehicle. Blast radius extended to 3 meters.
> 
> Scavenger mode ticket count in Aftermath increased from 150 to 300 to create matches that last a bit longer.
> 
> Fixed incorrect spelling on Aftermath dog tags.
> 
> Enabled player movement in Gun Master mode in pre-round.
> 
> Fixed an issue where an AT mine kill could count as a vehicle kill.
> 
> Improved the position of the repair icon so that it won't disappear outside the screen while repairing.
> 
> Solved a teleportation glitch where the user could teleport if using a knife and a mortar in combination.
> 
> Fixed an issue where the Air Radar would display a minimap when running on a hardcore server with minimap disabled.
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player camera would flip 180 degrees if the player was revived in water.
> 
> Solved an issue where having spawn immunity while being in a vehicle that gets destroyed would grant the player invulnerability.
> 
> Improved the behavior of destroyed Rhib boats so that they have proper interaction with other vehicles.
> 
> Fixed an issue where landing a helicopter on a mobile artillery vehicle would make the helicopter invisible.
> 
> Solved an issue where a counter on Operation Metro lacked collision so that players were unable to put their bipod on it.
> 
> Fixed an issue where team swapping could be used by server admins to team kill.
> 
> Fixed an issue where the floor collision of a particular building would disappear if destroyed by a vehicle.
> 
> Added ticket status in the end of round screen for Scavenger Mode.
> 
> Fixed an issue where door textures appeared on the floor of certain buildings in Grand Bazaar.
> 
> Fixed an issue where the player health was displayed improperly on kill cards in Hardcore Mode.
> 
> Enabled the Co-op dog tags to be used freely within the game since they were unobtainable in their previous design.
> 
> Fixed several collision issues causing players to get stuck unintentionally. Levels affected: Operation Metro, Noshahr Canals, Wake Island, Damavand Peak, Operation Firestorm, Earthquake, And Caspian Border.
> 
> Fixed several collision issues where the player was able to get out of the playable area on several maps. Levels affected: Talah Market, Epicenter, Markaz Monolith, Noshahr Canals, Grand Bazaar, Azadi Palace, Operation Metro, and Seine Crossing.
> 
> Fixed a bug to make sure that unranked servers always have scoring enabled.
> 
> Additional rcon commands
> We added some additional rcon commands for players renting a server on PC. For documentation on these, please reach out to your server provider.
> Added player.idleDuration rcon command.
> Added player.isAlive rcon command.
> Added player.ping rcon command.
> Added squad.listActive rcon command.
> Added squad.listPlayers rcon command.
> Added squad.private rcon command.
> Added squad.leader rcon command.
> Added player rank to listPlayers rcon command.
> 
> 
> 
> I loled at some of these bugs that I didn't even know about.
> Didn't they say they fixed the TV missile bug in the last 2 patches too?
> Sad to see no jet nerf, especially for the Rush jets that kill a tank by looking at it...
> And I wish they would remove/lower spawn invulnerability, it's so stupid.
> And less suppression would be nice D:
> And all the other bugs that I can't specifically think of right now. edit: oh, these: http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-3-technical-discussion/3702-bug-list-patch-r7-v1-new-and-current/
Click to expand...

That bugfix list had me a bit confused, I noticed most of those looked like repeats... It looked so similar that I thought they just copied the bugfixes from the last patch and pasted them again lol

The patches for this game are pretty ridiculous, 3gb patch seem so huge. That's as large as a lot of full games. Just seems really weird to me that fixing bugs which seems like codework to me, would take up so much space. I guess whatever parts of the engine they are fixing has to replace large components.


----------



## Harx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLqJcEeEiC8

2143 "confirmed"?


----------



## Derko1

Decide to play because I have like 10 minutes to kill... after not playing for a while... 6gb update...


----------



## raptorxrx

Favorite bug by far

Fixed an issue where landing a helicopter on a mobile artillery vehicle would make the helicopter invisible.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Favorite bug by far
> 
> Fixed an issue where landing a helicopter on a mobile artillery vehicle would make the helicopter invisible.


What? Why have I not heard of this until now?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I've been looking around and some people are reporting 2gb patches, others 6gb. Im wondering if the larger size is premium players getting the content?


I think the 2gb are on ps3.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh so Origin is updating Battlefield 3 prepping for "End Game". Perhaps that is why i got an update. Jeez it's a big download. Can i uninstall other expansions to save some room on my SSD?

And just play the modes and only ones i play on by filter settings in Battlelog?

Had to be sure if everyone is getting this big update. Was unexpected at this time of the week.


----------



## Caz

*So anyone who doens't know. You can delete old Patches. I just deleted all the ones I got, then it redownloaded them in a better order, and makes NO difference. Saves a lot of space on your drive(s).*


----------



## DonCorleone

I came back on this thread to say thanks. I needed the space to play assassins creed.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> *So anyone who doens't know. You can delete old Patches. I just deleted all the ones I got, then it redownloaded them in a better order, and makes NO difference. Saves a lot of space on your drive(s).*


Are the patches the xpack 1, xpack 2, and xpack 3 things?


----------



## Caz

And the patch file.

Just delete them, and let it redownload them in a better order. (less space, and more compact)

Edit - Note that you may have to redownload map packs.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harx*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLqJcEeEiC8
> 
> 2143 "confirmed"?


What map was that?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> What map was that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


A new one from the End Game expansion.

Called Operation Riverside IIRC.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> And the patch file.
> 
> Just delete them, and let it redownload them in a better order. (less space, and more compact)
> 
> Edit - Note that you may have to redownload map packs.


how much GBs of data did u save?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how much GBs of data did u save?


4+ GB I think...


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Who are the dumbest/most illiterate players of BFBC2 and BF3 ???

Ammo dudes that you ask for ammo, then shoot at a bunch of times but never GIVE AMMO. A bit less often, it is the health dudes that are that foolish/uneducated.

How much does languages affect all this, I don't know, but my Russian language version of BF3 does NOT make me an IDIOT


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> And the patch file.
> 
> Just delete them, and let it redownload them in a better order. (less space, and more compact)
> 
> Edit - Note that you may have to redownload map packs.


Where are those patches located? I'd like to give it a try removing them.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chief keef*
> 
> So not sure if this belongs here but retains to BF3 and didn't want to make another thread. I just built my computer and love it. Got BF3 on sale for $10. Ran it on my rig (in my sig) with ONE gtx 560ti and ran fine, good enough frames, no stutter, no lag. About a week later my friend decided to get rid of his 560ti for cheap so I picked it up figuring it could only help. I was wrong (somewhat). Every other game runs better (Wow, SC2, League, ect) and I even get better frames in BF3 but I'm running into the stutter issue. Not sure why it's happening and a bit confused since it didn't happen with one card. Drivers are up to date, card was installed correctly, SLI bridge isn't bad, computer recognizes both, ect.
> 
> Any ideas or solutions? Kind of makes me upset that the two cards perform "worse" than the one. Both cards are the exact same, none over clocked and my CPU isn't overclocked. Running an i5 so no hyper threading either. Any suggestions or help would be great.


I found about the same scenario with mine. Figured if I could run High on one card, Ultra with two should be no problem. But since I have the 1gb cards and not the 2gb 448 cored cards I'm still stuck at the high settings. Using the 310 drivers was a nightmare, and haven't had a chance to try out the new 314 yet. My best experience came on the October 2012 released 306 WHQL drivers.


----------



## SkateZilla

I sat through 6 GB updates on 3 machines last night (PCs)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Who are the dumbest/most illiterate players of BFBC2 and BF3 ???
> 
> Ammo dudes that you ask for ammo, then shoot at a bunch of times but never GIVE AMMO. A bit less often, it is the health dudes that are that foolish/uneducated.
> 
> How much does languages affect all this, I don't know, but my Russian language version of BF3 does NOT make me an IDIOT


I hate that crap,

Assault people that dont revive, but at standing next to you doing nothing when you die.

Support people that dont drop ammo when you are standing right next to him.

Everytime I reach an objective I drop a box, whether Im Assault or Support. that way when people follow me to the Objective (ie a Base) they get ammo too.

one round, everyone was wondering why it was so easy to see enemies on the map, and beat them.

well, cuz I parked my but on a roof, in the middle of the map and sent out my MAV and was spotting for them.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I sat through 6 GB updates on 3 machines last night (PCs)
> I hate that crap,
> 
> Assault people that dont revive, but at standing next to you doing nothing when you die.
> 
> Support people that dont drop ammo when you are standing right next to him.
> 
> Everytime I reach an objective I drop a box, whether Im Assault or Support. that way when people follow me to the Objective (ie a Base) they get ammo too.
> 
> one round, everyone was wondering why it was so easy to see enemies on the map, and beat them.
> 
> well, cuz I parked my but on a roof, in the middle of the map and sent out my MAV and was spotting for them.


I have done my update so far but need to to my sons, got a time saving idea to try tomorrow, i checked my patch folder size and it is 5.98gb, checked his and his is 3. something, plan to copy my patch folder over his, set to download and it will recognise the files, or should. This is how i saved my brother in law all the map pack downloads when he purchased premium edition lately, copied all the map file directories to his folders, he installed base game and bingo!! no downloading for lucky him lol

There will still be the endgame maps to dl monday as if you check your update folder this patch was a patch only and not the map pack which are seperate folders

Edit - just seen the endgame vid with the aa humvee taking out the tank in less than 4 shots - oh dear, the humvee takes out tanks in less shots than the lav or td


----------



## braindrain

Assault people that don't revive are annoying. Assault people that revive when you still in line of fire.... should be shot.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Assault people that don't revive are annoying. Assault people that revive when you still in line of fire.... should be shot.


Quoted for Truth.

Same thing applies to Support players who won't give me ammo as I'm successfully defending our point with RPG/Javelin fire.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Assault people that don't revive are annoying. Assault people that revive when you still in line of fire.... should be shot.


my team was called Hackers because we all went as assault and they claimed we hacked the server to keep our ticket count from going down.. haha.


----------



## braindrain

LOL. I either play Support or Engineer. Depends on the map. I'm still a noob but I drop ammo as often as I can. As an engineer there's nothing more annoying than running out of ammo for your RPG... well except maybe no one backing you up when you trying to kill a tank. Covering fire people, learn it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Assault people that don't revive are annoying. Assault people that revive when you still in line of fire.... should be shot.


I thought the same thing until I learned how to revive with my main gun out, and started playing competitively.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

How much space are we talking about?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Where are those patches located? I'd like to give it a try removing them.


Program Files>Origin Games>Battlefield 3>Update.

Delete the lot. Then re-update everything. And perhaps the map packs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> How much space are we talking about?


3-4GB or more, enough to make it worth while for most.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *braindrain*
> 
> Assault people that don't revive are annoying. Assault people that revive when you still in line of fire.... should be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing until I learned how to revive with my main gun out, and started playing competitively.
Click to expand...

Well that was awesome. I knew a different technique but this is much better, actually the one I use is for getting up from revive faster, but this may improve that as well..


----------



## coolmidgetqc

I installed the new EVGA Precision 4.0.0 today and the OSD doesnt work anymore in-game even after going in settings and setting up my hotkeys again ..


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolmidgetqc*
> 
> I installed the new EVGA Precision 4.0.0 today and the OSD doesnt work anymore in-game even after going in settings and setting up my hotkeys again ..


If you have FXAA it might not work.

Afterburner just got to 3.0 Beta 6 I think. Pretty legit. I love it.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> This is one of the reasons that you will never see PCs on the same servers as consoles. PC just gives too much of an advantage. Stick with the mouse and keyboard if you can.


some people are really pro with a gamepad


----------



## Derko1

So is it out yet? I can't seem to find any servers... I deleted my patches and saved 7 gigs. Thanks!


----------



## TheYonderGod

My video card overclock... stable for 1 hour of MSI Kombuster and several hours of pubbing; crashes in the middle of a scrim. trollface.jpg


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I sat through 6 GB updates on 3 machines last night (PCs)
> I hate that crap,
> 
> Assault people that dont revive, but at standing next to you doing nothing when you die.
> 
> Support people that dont drop ammo when you are standing right next to him.
> 
> Everytime I reach an objective I drop a box, whether Im Assault or Support. that way when people follow me to the Objective (ie a Base) they get ammo too.
> 
> one round, everyone was wondering why it was so easy to see enemies on the map, and beat them.
> 
> well, cuz I parked my but on a roof, in the middle of the map and sent out my MAV and was spotting for them.


I "q" all the time - this sometimes mean I die but I get a spot bonus so I helped someone


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'VE BEEN Russian since patcch

Playin in Russian

Need english paych, have, but DOB"T remember wheer


----------



## BreakDown

2143 easter egg on endgame




after the wake island 2143 reference, im starting to get my hopes up, i would love to see 2143, much more than bf4

other easter eggs:














plus the little sand castle


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My video card overclock... stable for 1 hour of MSI Kombuster and several hours of pubbing; crashes in the middle of a scrim. trollface.jpg


That's bizarre. When I run Kombuster it throttles my overclock to half speed, back and forth. But with Heaven and BF3 it's just fine.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> That's bizarre. When I run Kombuster it throttles my overclock to half speed, back and forth. But with Heaven and BF3 it's just fine.


Bf3 is the ultimate cpu/gpu oc stress tool for whatever reason, i wound my 5ghz in last week, passed 20 passes of high settings intel burn test, ran several benches, played armoured shield an hour then froze up on metro lol. Bumped my vcore one notch stable ever since.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf3 is the ultimate cpu/gpu oc stress tool for whatever reason, i wound my 5ghz in last week, passed 20 passes of high settings intel burn test, ran several benches, played armoured shield an hour then froze up on metro lol. Bumped my vcore one notch stable ever since.


I just got done putting a water cooler on my CPU so I'm gonna start bumping up my clocks to see what I can get. I'd be happy with 4 to 4.5 on an i2500K.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> I just got done putting a water cooler on my CPU so I'm gonna start bumping up my clocks to see what I can get. I'd be happy with 4 to 4.5 on an i2500K.


4-4.5 will be a good target. Good luck, you have a good clocker anyway. Im really happy with my 5ghz and the extra gpu useage i get in bf3 multi from my crossfire. Bf3 multi is cpu hungry


----------



## Capt

what the heck is going on, battlelog keeps telling me to update the game but there's no update. I can't play damn it.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> what the heck is going on, battlelog keeps telling me to update the game but there's no update. I can't play damn it.


Re-download the latest battlelog app?


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Re-download the latest battlelog app?


I did, same thing is going on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Re-download the latest battlelog app?
> 
> 
> 
> I did, same thing is going on.
Click to expand...

I had to download 2 bblog updates. Also if the game itself is out of date, go into origin and try to force update. (also might reopen your browser after installing the plugin)


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I "q" all the time - this sometimes mean I die but I get a spot bonus so I helped someone


My brother does that, as he uses an Xbox Controller on his PC (easier for him i guess), and he just keeps tappin the Spot button while looking around.

I built him a new system (Chevron12 in sig), and he apparently never played with ColorBlind on or above LOW settings w/ user CFG lowering them even more and was like "***" lol.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My video card overclock... stable for 1 hour of MSI Kombuster and several hours of pubbing; crashes in the middle of a scrim. trollface.jpg


When i updated from 12.11B7 to 13.2Beta 4/5 My Overclock profiles became unstable.

They'd pass 3dmark, Heaven, Furmark etc, as soon as Im in BF3 for 15 minutes, the driver would crash out and recover, but the desktop and BF3 would be fighting with each other, So I'd have to Hard reboot.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I had to download 2 bblog updates. Also if the game itself is out of date, go into origin and try to force update. (also might reopen your browser after installing the plugin)


I tried everything there is to try and battlelog still keeps telling me there's an update while Origin says there's no update. I'm reinstalling the game now.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> I just got done putting a water cooler on my CPU so I'm gonna start bumping up my clocks to see what I can get. I'd be happy with 4 to 4.5 on an i2500K.


up to 4.6 is pretty easy honestly, going higher than that will take some time. good luck with it!


----------



## quark004

the biggest problem with battlefield 3 is the amount of dumb people you have to put up with to play a decent game.


----------



## ArcAudios

Hi Guys,

Like many on here I thought that the 6Gb Update may include End Game. It does not. However please note that the 6Gb download after instal DOES NOT add 6Gb to your HD. It's replacing parts of the architecture already installed so no worries should exist about disk space on your SSD's


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArcAudios*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Like many on here I thought that the 6Gb Update may include End Game. It does not. However please note that the 6Gb download after instal DOES NOT add 6Gb to your HD. It's replacing parts of the architecture already installed so no worries should exist about disk space on your SSD's


Yes from what i can see it patched over the patch, the maps are definitely not included as there is still 4 map packs as before, xpack1-4 the 5th monday


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> up to 4.6 is pretty easy honestly, going higher than that will take some time. good luck with it!


Is it as easy as oc'ing my GPU, which was push voltage a bit and clock up the core? With my mobo I've read that 4.0 with a volt bump is good to go.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Is it as easy as oc'ing my GPU, which was push voltage a bit and clock up the core? With my mobo I've read that 4.0 with a volt bump is good to go.


seeing you have an asrock board I'm going to link you to the thread that helped me set-up the OC on my 2500k:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/0_50


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> seeing you have an asrock board I'm going to link you to the thread that helped me set-up the OC on my 2500k:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/0_50


Thanks. I used that guide extensively last night and found it is just that easy. Unlocked everything in the BIOS, started at the baseline as recommended, and got up to 4.0mhz within an hour. Prime95 was good and played BF3 for close to an hour without issue. I noticed my fps was pegged out and smooth as hell. Very happy thus far.

Gonna leave it there and play a few hours tonight for good measure and go from there.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Thanks. I used that guide extensively last night and found it is just that easy. Unlocked everything in the BIOS, started at the baseline as recommended, and got up to 4.0mhz within an hour. Prime95 was good and played BF3 for close to an hour without issue. I noticed my fps was pegged out and smooth as hell. Very happy thus far.
> 
> Gonna leave it there and play a few hours tonight for good measure and go from there.


awesome nice work!!!


----------



## Frankrizzo

Played on the UN server for the first time and man it was painful. One team full of snipers that wouldn't leave their spawn and complained the entire time of hacks and wall glitching etc. ( there was no one hacking.) I played on both sides. The other team was full of M16 and M416 & AEK. People really need to expand on what guns they use. Who cares that you can own when using those guns? I seriously do not because I can do the same. Not sure what was worse the people boasting at their record or the people complaining of hacks. Zyzex or what ever his name was complained every time he died ended up going 2-20 and never left the development. It was so bad someone started a vote kick against him.


----------



## SkateZilla

and i run around with any gun and get 30 kills in 10 minutes.

Primary, Pistol it dont matter.

I hated the one SQDM round i was in, some how Bravo was like 3 guys more than everyone else (3on3on6), and all they did was run around with effing SMAWs


----------



## Capt

Whats a good combination of unlocks to use with the jet? I have unlocked most of them and some are more useful than the others but I can't decide which three to use.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capt*
> 
> Whats a good combination of unlocks to use with the jet? I have unlocked most of them and some are more useful than the others but I can't decide which three to use.


Air Radar, Flares, Rockets.

I modify my loadout in some situations, but I always come back to this.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Air Radar, Flares, Rockets.
> 
> I modify my loadout in some situations, but I always come back to this.


Thanks, I'll give it a try. +rep


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Air Radar, Flares, Rockets.
> 
> I modify my loadout in some situations, but I always come back to this.


IS there a reason you like flares more than EC jammer?


----------



## Ghost12

I have been getting a lot of laggy games lately especially on armoured shield/german servers and noticing rubber banding also. My ping is never higher than 50ish so its not my connection. Enough to drive you mad at times, just about to land the last cannon shot then shoot six feet past it lol.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have been getting a lot of laggy games lately especially on armoured shield/german servers and noticing rubber banding also. My ping is never higher than 50ish so its not my connection. Enough to drive you mad at times, just about to land the last cannon shot then shoot six feet past it lol.


It could still be your connection if it is jittery. To rule your connection out, go to Pingtest.net.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> IS there a reason you like flares more than EC jammer?


Yes, most definitely. I used to use ECM Jammer all the time, and I still do on rush if the enemy has a Soflam. The Flares on Conquest, however, are quicker to deploy, and easier to use. ECM used properly can work very well, I've just had a lot of issues w/it.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> IS there a reason you like flares more than EC jammer?


Depends on how the round is going, whether or not they have equal or better pilots and/or really dedicated IGLA/Stinger/AA crews on the ground. If you only have to worry about dog fighting popping ECM at the right time "hides" you from the other pilot, giving you a chance at a better angle. I used to run flares but switched to ECM exclusively. Once you learn how to dodge locked missiles you don't need flares and can run ECM. With flares you can pop 'em right before the missile hits but with ECM you have to pop the second you hear the lock.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> If you only have to worry about dog fighting popping ECM at the right time "hides" you from the other pilot, giving you a chance at a better angle.


Eh, the hiding is meh at best. It's a big black trail coming out of your arse. If the enemy is 2 steps behind you, I guess it would help.
Quote:


> Once you learn how to dodge locked missiles you don't need flares and can run ECM.


I've never been able to get this down pat. It's irritating lol


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Eh, the hiding is meh at best. It's a big black trail coming out of your arse. If the enemy is 2 steps behind you, I guess it would help.
> I've never been able to get this down pat. It's irritating lol


Against experienced pilots it won't gain you much at all, but when you watch as much 1v1 FLABSLAB (best BF3 pilots) as I do you'll see they all use it. You have to pop it as you pass the enemy, not when they're behind you. You can also bait them by showing them your flight path, pop ECM, then switch your path. They go the direction they last saw you go while you maneuver into a different angle. Great for n00b killing :]

As for dodging, it's tricky but works quite nicely. However it only works if you know where the missiles are coming from. Example, let's say you've already popped ECM for one reason or another and now AA locks and fires. If you know where he is you immediately turn into the missiles. They're going to fast to hit you first pass giving you enough time to ECM again, fly low so they hit the ground as they turn, or they explode before they turn around to hit you. Takes a lot of practice but it's soo worth it.

It's a little harder with punk as Engi's hiding in the bushes with IGLA's like *****es!


----------



## raptorxrx

I can handle most pilots with ease, and the AA missiles aren't too bad too doge. As you said, it's the bush wookies. Those get me more often than not if it's a missile.


----------



## raptorxrx

I can handle most pilots with ease, and the AA missiles aren't too bad too doge. As you said, it's the bush wookies. Those get me more often than not if it's a missile.


----------



## dbthump

You should come check out our server over at PURE. It's not a clan, rather an all inclusive community. Default tickets & vehicle spawns, no rules other than no racist/bigoted chat. But the real feature is integrated Team Speak. Moves you within TS to your team and your squad automatically. The way DICE should have designed it, but didn't. We even have a DICE Dev as one of our own.


----------



## Gigatel

Can someone tell me if this is...normal??? I mean what the heck? It's BF3 "Premium" with all the addon packs or whatever but still, 30GB??


----------



## keikei

Yeah, thats about right. 5 gigs or so per DLC. The total of game plus 5 DLC is freaking big.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigatel*
> 
> Can someone tell me if this is...normal??? I mean what the heck? It's BF3 "Premium" with all the addon packs or whatever but still, 30GB??


My folder is 34gb and we haven't even got End Game yet...


----------



## Gigatel

Wow, that's just nuts. Thanks.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigatel*
> 
> Wow, that's just nuts. Thanks.


With the basic maps + DLC's, you have all the BF3 you would want....till BF4 comes out that is.


----------



## Gigatel

It just has me rethinking my primary 128GB SSD use. Guess I might have to start putting stuff on my larger standard HDD


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gigatel*
> 
> It just has me rethinking my primary 128GB SSD use. Guess I might have to start putting stuff on my larger standard HDD


I'm making it work on my 64GB. I do have a new 128gb coming in the mail though







Perfect timing too because I don't have enough space left for End Game.


----------



## calavera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> My folder is 34gb and we haven't even got End Game yet...


I have 30.1GB as well and I think the latest 6GB patch or something included End Game DLC so don't know why you have 34Gb


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I broke my BF3 install by updating with the files needed for Russian version.

When I try to play it says files are corrupted and to repair using origin. But where's that option in origin ?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I broke my BF3 install by updating with the files needed for Russian version.
> 
> When I try to play it says files are corrupted and to repair using origin. But where's that option in origin ?


Right click on the game.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Ah I see, 20MB of something needed to be DLed


----------



## Swolern

WHOA! Battlelog states i have access to the new End Game maps!!!!







And servers are full in my area!!! Trying to join now!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> WHOA! Battlelog states i have access to the new End Game maps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And servers are full in my area!!! Trying to join now!!!!!!!!


I just checked and found about 8 end game servers on hardcore, all of them are empty but I can't join, not until Tues I guess


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I just checked and found about 8 end game servers on hardcore, all of them are empty but I can't join, not until Tues I guess


I have 4 servers in my area ranging from half full to completely full. All of them just stay at the load screen though.............. Damn tease!


----------



## Ghost12

I don`t know if i m missing something obvious but on my battle reports after playing ak i keep getting 0 for vehicle score. How is this possible with say 6406 points 23 kills 3 deaths and 7 vehicles destroyed? its not just one report its a few. what counts to vehicle score if kills,destroys and flags dont`?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> WHOA! Battlelog states i have access to the new End Game maps!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And servers are full in my area!!! Trying to join now!!!!!!!!


yup but unfortunately it kicks you before you can join lol,







(

guys I made a short montage of competitive footage from playing in ESL Versus (5v5 matchmaking) If you have a moment please check it out







))

btw I'm new to editing in vegas and making videos like montages my last one was kinda a fail so constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Slightly skewed

If you want more people to watch your videos, getting rid of the music would go a long way. It's not everyones taste. I personally hate it and avoid your videos for that reason alone.


----------



## iPDrop

Are you saying I should conform to pop music to get views?










I like this music.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Are you saying I should conform to pop music to get views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this music.


No. I personally prefer no music, and I know I'm not alone there. But, I'm sure there are some who like your videos in large part because of the music you use. The point is, you can't please everyone.


----------



## james8

is it just me or the last patch made CPU usage super high?
this is on a 4.6 GHz i5-2500K


----------



## TheYonderGod

Is anyone else having trouble maximizing their game? It just started happening to me today. I have to triple click the game to maximize it.


----------



## ipv89

does anyone keep getting that add for premium pop up from origin ? its very annoying


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or the last patch made CPU usage super high?
> this is on a 4.6 GHz i5-2500K


Apparently CPU usage has always been high with BF3 but I never noticed it until I started oc'ing my GPU, and therefore having some form of monitoring software open all the time to watched temps and such. I reached +200 on my GPU, and you'd think the game would be able to scream at higher fps but that wasn't the case. I also needed to oc my CPU and now that I have my frames are pegged out.


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> is it just me or the last patch made CPU usage super high?
> this is on a 4.6 GHz i5-2500K


Looks normal, heres mine



[email protected],[email protected]/1500MHz and this was during full 64p Caspian conquest large match,
also my CPU-usage was around 70-85% even when I had a single [email protected]


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I like this music.










Just my opinion here but I think montages should have music. What type is up to you and either people dig it or not. Full rounds and such I like better without.

Just picked up Vegas Pro 12 this week and today was the first chance I've had to mess with it. I'm a noob to Vegas altogether, it's different then what I'm used to editing with. Is going to take me awhile to get used to all the ins and outs of it. Not a easy program to jump into...

Put together a little montage from some clips I had laying around while playing around with it. Check it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Ghost12

Drop and Sizzle, i found both montages great, skills, game play and the rest as usual, the music on either was not important to me the play is. Great work guys, great editing


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


----------



## Caz

MSI Afterburner. Works MUCH better than FRAPS IMHO.

Usually try to record at 50% Quality, 1080p (what I play at), 60fps, limited at 60fps, 8 Compression Threads, MJPG Decoder Enabled, MJPG Compression;

Data is written to a ST2000DM001-9TN164 disk that is SS to 500GB from 2TB, writes and reads at around 150MB/s I think, but I need a way to test it properly.

Edit -


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


MSI Afterburner is the best free program.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Drop and Sizzle, i found both montages great, skills, game play and the rest as usual, the music on either was not important to me the play is. Great work guys, great editing


Thanks Ghost !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


I record with Dxtory. Used to use MSI Afterburner and it worked fine but I get a little better quality for a little less lag with Dxtory.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Ghost12

Any idea the time scales for the map pack release yet?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any idea the time scales for the map pack release yet?


According to Battlelog, PC gets access to End Game on 12 March 2013.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> does anyone keep getting that add for premium pop up from origin ? its very annoying


If you don't like Origin and you only need it for BF3, there's a .dll ( awc.dll ) file that you can put into the BF folder and you won't have to open it ever again. Just search for it... I use it since day one. The last time I opened Origin manually, I was 2 updates behind









By the way, I don't know why, I never seen a single popup by Origin... and this even before the trick to make them appearing every "999999 secs" via its XML file.


----------



## dhughesuk

Had a strange Direct X error last night after playing for a few hours. I've been convinced this new patch has been choppier than previous and that hit the nail on the head for me I haven't had a DX error ever. someone else told me they are getting this a lot now too. I shouldn't complain as i've had it fairly good with BF3 when others have had no end of trouble. but it was really annoying.


----------



## TheYonderGod

For anyone doubting how awesome 120+hz is; earlier I put my settings at ultra to take some screenshots, and then forgot about it. Then later I started to play and I was wondering why the hell it was so choppy, so I checked my fps and I was only getting around 60-70 frames instead of my normal 100+... People say it's a placebo and you can't tell the difference, I can assure you that is not true. I didn't even notice the improved graphics from going low->ultra either, the smoothness (or lack of it) is MUCH more noticeable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble maximizing their game? It just started happening to me today. I have to triple click the game to maximize it.


I figured it out, somehow my Samsung SSD software (for checking for firmware updates, etc) was causing it...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any idea the time scales for the map pack release yet?


The 12th for PC/xbox premium, a week later for Ps3 non premium, and another week later for PC/xbox non premium.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Are you saying I should conform to pop music to get views?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this music.


I don't like the music either, but it's better than what most people use. I just listen to my own music while watching videos that the only sound is music anyways, unless it's super well edited and synced up. Anyways, use whatever music you like








what FPS do you record at? That slow mo looks pretty smooth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


Dxtory!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> yup but unfortunately it kicks you before you can join lol,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> 
> guys I made a short montage of competitive footage from playing in ESL Versus (5v5 matchmaking) If you have a moment please check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))
> 
> btw I'm new to editing in vegas and making videos like montages my last one was kinda a fail so constructive criticism would be greatly appreciated


I wanted to watch... but that music... I can't listen. I had to stop.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I wanted to watch... but that music... I can't listen. I had to stop.


It just doesn't fit what's being shown.


----------



## Krazee

My trance track worked so much better, turned off the volume on youtube and played it in iTunes


----------



## Ghost12

Cant believe so many complaints about drop and sizzles montage music choices, if so offended try the *mute* button and play your own lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant believe so many complaints about drop and sizzles montage music choices, if so offended try the *mute* button and play your own lol


perhaps if the music volume was lower and you could still actually hear the game audio it would be a different story.

Don't get me wrong I like a lot of that type of music, the music didn't make me hate it the video. Just my opinion was it didn't fit, but that's my opinion


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant believe so many complaints about drop and sizzles montage music choices, if so offended try the *mute* button and play your own lol


There's no need to put music on at all... just leave normal in game audio. It's more interesting in gameplay videos because it helps you learn what sounds to listen out for etc...

The point of gameplay videos is to learn and improve, so what you hear in game is useful. If people really want some generic compressed wub dub music, they'd play it themselves


----------



## axiumone

I was so disappointed last night. I haven't been following the release schedule for the dlc stuff. I saw on my battlelog that I now had access to End Game. Plus I had to patch the game with a 6gb patch. I thought that End Game was already out for pc!


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> I was so disappointed last night. I haven't been following the release schedule for the dlc stuff. I saw on my battlelog that I now had access to End Game. Plus I had to patch the game with a 6gb patch. I thought that End Game was already out for pc!


It comes out on the 12th.


----------



## Arheaya19

Anyone tried the 314.14 drivers on BF3? I heard the older cards are having slight issues with it but I'm running a EVGA 560 Ti and it's improved my game..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> There's no need to put music on at all... just leave normal in game audio. It's more interesting in gameplay videos because it helps you learn what sounds to listen out for etc...
> 
> The point of gameplay videos is to learn and improve, so what you hear in game is useful. If people really want some generic compressed wub dub music, they'd play it themselves


Opinions opinions opinions, what makes life interesting i suppose, if i want game play videos with teaching and learning how to use sounds i would watch lvlcap. Short montage with good skills shots in variety of situ, sizzle,drop make great vids, music included - in my opinion. Im not a lover of the music but in no way detracts from the skilled editing and play for me personally


----------



## SkateZilla

i seem to have mistakenlu cursed in my post, and it was rightfully deleted.

So...

Like i said. i cant hit anything half the time with guns... but i seem to always be getting strafed by them with ease,

My problem is I try to fly realistically which doesn't work to well in BF3 against jets that do 200 ft loops at 300 knots.

however, with IR Missiles, i have a AB strategy.

A. Get behind, Lock, if they pop flares prematurely, wait, fire 2, finish off with guns.

B. Get behind, Lock, if they dont pop flares, fire 1, wait for the flares to dissapate, fire another, then follow and fire another mixed with gun bursts.

works against EM too.

But i stay away from jets most of the time..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Cant believe so many complaints about drop and sizzles montage music choices, if so offended try the *mute* button and play your own lol


He asked for opinions and that's what he got. I imagine most of the individuals who are defending the type of music used are younger, and if he wants his videos to gain more popularity, than thinking about catering to the older crowd would certainly help. If you only use one type of music or method you're catering to a small percentage of the games fan base. That's all I am saying. I don't find the music offensive. I'm not that old yet.

I'm not hardcore enough to watch tactical videos but I do like to watch others play to see how they do things and maybe pick up a tactic/tip along the way.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> What do you guys use to record your gameplay?


I am using DxTory it is great I recommend it, also Ive heard of a new program that is supposed to be better than DxTory but I don't know much about it. Its called "Mirillis! Action" or something. Anybody know about this program?


----------



## Descadent

dxtory with lagarith lossless for me! hardly any drop in fps


----------



## funfortehfun

meh.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> meh.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh.










nice one


----------



## ipv89

its the 12th now? or is it the 12th or march american time?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> its the 12th now? or is it the 12th or march american time?


It is the 12th on the East coast, but here it's still the 11th.

but try this in origin

Right click BF3

Click on Show game details

look at the expansions and you'll see this



Still 5 hours away for me. Your time the same?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It is the 12th on the East coast, but here it's still the 11th.
> 
> but try this in origin
> 
> Right click BF3
> 
> Click on Show game details
> 
> look at the expansions and you'll see this
> 
> 
> 
> Still 5 hours away for me. Your time the same?


Mine says 12 AM








That's in 2 hours and 15 minutes.

Iirc, the last couple expansions weren't even release at that time though.


----------



## ipv89

ah thank you I will be waiting until 10.15pm tonight







is just about 6pm so not long now


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meh.


lawl that music


----------



## Swolern

End Game just started downloading for me. Hell Yeah!!!

BTW I liked IPDrop & Sizzle's music. Keep it rocking guys


----------



## pwnzilla61

same end game is officially up in NA.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Wow, earlier it said 12 AM, now it says 2:15 AM... I probably wont get to play tonight


----------



## marduke83

wow whats with the massive updates... lastweek there was a 6gb update and now the end game one is 4gb... I thought the one last week was for end game..


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wow, earlier it said 12 AM, now it says 2:15 AM... I probably wont get to play tonight


12 is the beginning of the rollout... however like DNS propagation, it can take a while before everyone is able to update and play.


----------



## TheYonderGod

It started out at 3 MB/s, but then slowly went down and now staying stead around 1.5









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> wow whats with the massive updates... lastweek there was a 6gb update and now the end game one is 4gb... I thought the one last week was for end game..


As always, the first one was the patch; just all the changes and stuff. That's why even people who don't have the DLC have to download it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> 12 is the beginning of the rollout... however like DNS propagation, it can take a while before everyone is able to update and play.


I know, I'm just saying that originally Origin said I would be able to download at 12, then it changed to 2:15


----------



## davebugyi

So I have to download another 4 GB DLC after the 6 GB patch to play CTF?







I hope it will go fast


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> i seem to have mistakenlu cursed in my post, and it was rightfully deleted.
> 
> So...
> 
> Like i said. i cant hit anything half the time with guns... but i seem to always be getting strafed by them with ease,
> 
> My problem is I try to fly realistically which doesn't work to well in BF3 against jets that do 200 ft loops at 300 knots.
> 
> however, with IR Missiles, i have a AB strategy.
> 
> A. Get behind, Lock, if they pop flares prematurely, wait, fire 2, finish off with guns.
> 
> B. Get behind, Lock, if they dont pop flares, fire 1, wait for the flares to dissapate, fire another, then follow and fire another mixed with gun bursts.
> 
> works against EM too.
> 
> But i stay away from jets most of the time..


B Works against most when in AA - Jets are harder to get as they can quickley move out of range but I get more Heli's this way than anything. If only tanks didn't get me back


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html

Fairly evenly mixed the countries of this lot


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> It started out at 3 MB/s, but then slowly went down and now staying stead around 1.5


You're one of the luckier ones.. mine is at 170KB/s... And on steam right now I and getting over 5MB/s.. I've tried changing DNS, blocking certain server adresses that origin accesses (trying to get a better one), and no luck.. 4 and a half hours to go.


----------



## Ghost12

My end game just finished, just to copy and paste to my external hdd now and take up stairs to my sons comp and transfer it in then only one download


----------



## iARDAs

Last 2 days I have been playing BF3 with 3Dvision 2 and I am still as good as I was on a 60hz 1440p monitor or a 120hz 1080p monitor 

The game is way too demanding in 3D though. I need to get a 2nd GPU.

I play at Medium settings and sometimes have dips to 40s.


----------



## Ghost12

Just played the railroad map, sun glare approaching flags was horrific, blinding.


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just played the railroad map, sun glare approaching flags was horrific, blinding.


yeah I've been watching some livestreams in twitch and saw that, the glare literally took up 3/4 of the screen.. Sun is way OP!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> yeah I've been watching some livestreams in twitch and saw that, the glare literally took up 3/4 of the screen.. Sun is way OP!


Not as OP as those damn jeeps though.

Edit: uploading my first game. Will be here once it's finished uploading http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5UrPU81jJ0


----------



## Ghost12

Cant believe the map pack released and no strategy guide yet, important info like which flags control the gunship.spawn vehicles etc etc. Its difficult playing new maps blind. I wont be using one of the bikes to go within 150m of a flag again, instant death lol


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not as OP as those damn jeeps though.
> 
> Edit: uploading my first game. Will be here once it's finished uploading http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5UrPU81jJ0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


video unavailable

edit: clicking on link says still processing


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> You're one of the luckier ones.. mine is at 170KB/s... And on steam right now I and getting over 5MB/s.. I've tried changing DNS, blocking certain server adresses that origin accesses (trying to get a better one), and no luck.. 4 and a half hours to go.


Just incase you haven't tried this;

Steam takes network precedent over pretty much anything on my install so have you quit steam to see if Origin downloads better?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> B Works against most when in AA - Jets are harder to get as they can quickley move out of range but I get more Heli's this way than anything. If only tanks didn't get me back


I dont usually fire IRMs at Jets in AAA, I usually disable them and destroy them in one pass by leading very precisely.

Helo's are different, lock fire, let them pop, keep firing guns, switch back to IRM fire 2 after flares are gone, then back to cannon ... that way by time the 2 missiles hit, they are pretty much toast.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I dont usually fire IRMs at Jets in AAA, I usually disable them and destroy them in one pass by leading very precisely.
> 
> Helo's are different, lock fire, let them pop, keep firing guns, switch back to IRM fire 2 after flares are gone, then back to cannon ... that way by time the 2 missiles hit, they are pretty much toast.


good advice re jets, I do tend to get lazy and keep the IRMS locked - once endgame is out of my system I will be trying this


----------



## Descadent

I hate this damn game. if it gives me a display driver crash at initializing one more time I'm going to scream


----------



## keikei

Cant wait to play later tonite! Any connection issues/launch bugs?


----------



## Ghost12

No issues here. Anyone getting good success with the stinger/igla on the railroad? must be lot of people using it, 100% hits me so far, 8 fired 8 disables and couple of kills, on the ones not flying at moon level at least lol


----------



## Descadent

don't join 64 player air superiority modes.

you can't spawn because only 24 jets are available at a time


----------



## Descadent

I also have blue screened 9 times trying to launch the game. I keep freezing at logging in or initializing. Sometimes it crashes display driver, sometimes it blue screens. bf3 does this crap all the time. I have to keep deleting the save_body file and lose all my graphic settings

it's getting damn annoying. only been able to join 1 server with all the crashes and bluescreens and that server couldn't spawn because there weren't enough planes.


----------



## Descadent

well when it actually works

Air Superiority @ 7680x1440


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I also have blue screened 9 times trying to launch the game. I keep freezing at logging in or initializing. Sometimes it crashes display driver, sometimes it blue screens. bf3 does this crap all the time. I have to keep deleting the save_body file and lose all my graphic settings
> 
> it's getting damn annoying. only been able to join 1 server with all the crashes and bluescreens and that server couldn't spawn because there weren't enough planes.


is this recent?


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I hate this damn game. if it gives me a display driver crash at initializing one more time I'm going to scream


Sound like you have a great set up when it's working properly but I'd be interested to know how the driver crashing is the games fault.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> is this recent?


today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Sound like you have a great set up when it's working properly but I'd be interested to know how the driver crashing is the games fault.


because it's the only game that does it. ever. and always at the initializing when joining a server. it's quite an issue spread out on google. you have to delete the save_body in the bf3 folder in my documents to get it to work again


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> today.
> because it's the only game that does it. ever. and always at the initializing when joining a server. it's quite an issue spread out on google. you have to delete the save_body in the bf3 folder in my documents to get it to work again


Quite an issue spread out on google?

SOURCE please.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> today.
> because it's the only game that does it. ever. and always at the initializing when joining a server. it's quite an issue spread out on google. you have to delete the save_body in the bf3 folder in my documents to get it to work again


Bummer. I have just once card so I've never researched such a topic.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> today.
> because it's the only game that does it. ever. and always at the initializing when joining a server. it's quite an issue spread out on google. you have to delete the save_body in the bf3 folder in my documents to get it to work again


Same issue here, my drivers sometimes crash when initializing BF3 through Battlelog.

Do you by any chance use DXtory?


----------



## kcuestag

Also here's a gameplay I recorded few hours ago from End Game:


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Same issue here, my drivers sometimes crash when initializing BF3 through Battlelog.
> 
> Do you by any chance use DXtory?


I uninstalled lucid virtu mvp and it fixed my problem.

It was the last time I would ever use it, I had downloaded a beta version and it was giving me 3 fps in gta4, cod4, borderlands 2, 1, and so on. And crashed my graphics drivers every time I launched bf3.

Maybe that is it, I HATE virtu after that.


----------



## bencher

Has anyone noticed how terrible BF3 has become?

There are no tactics to gameplay anymore.

It's like all the COD noobs are on BF3 now.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I uninstalled lucid virtu mvp and it fixed my problem.
> 
> It was the last time I would ever use it, I had downloaded a beta version and it was giving me 3 fps in gta4, cod4, borderlands 2, 1, and so on. And crashed my graphics drivers every time I launched bf3.
> 
> Maybe that is is, I HATE virtu after that.


I don't have that, and my Drivers still crash when opening BF3 sometimes. I believe it could be DXtory.


----------



## KungMartin90

Battlefield series is Swedish.

...........Just wanted to let you guys know that, since I'm Swedish.

:-D


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Has anyone noticed how terrible BF3 has become?
> 
> There are no tactics to gameplay anymore.
> 
> It's like all the COD noobs are on BF3 now.


I liked doing tdm, but yeah, recently, probably because all the 10$ deals on it, tdm has become even more people doing c4 raining, and a huge increase in people laying down in corners not moving the whole game.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't have that, and my Drivers still crash when opening BF3 sometimes. I believe it could be DXtory.


Maybe, close 1 thing at a time and test, obviously


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quite an issue spread out on google?
> 
> SOURCE please.


google.com?

http://bit.ly/14SIr4y


----------



## SkateZilla

what I'd give for TrackIR support in Jets/Choppers....


----------



## Krazee

I keep asking on some servers is this COD. They always tell me no. So then I ask why is everyone camping. And then there is silence and more camping...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I keep asking on some servers is this COD. They always tell me no. So then I ask why is everyone camping. And then there is silence and more camping...


Reminds me... last night a Lvl 100 Col. Called me a camper, cuz i killed him and stayed in one spot with the Van on Epicenter, and killed him 4 more times.

He called me a camper, cause he kept running back tot he same area..

I cursed him out, and said "You have to stand next to the flag to capture it, "

He continued to argue, and his entire time was telling him to Shut Up (with some added expletives) for the entire round.

Eventually he got booted.

But it all started because he took A, I drove up, shot him, killed im with the vans Gun, Drove down ramp into A, and sat there to capture it, and he continued to run through the valley / ditch of debris from his deployment, and i just kept killing him.


----------



## calavera

CTF stands for camping the flag. It's mostly recons camping up the hill or somewhere near the flag.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I keep asking on some servers is this COD. They always tell me no. So then I ask why is everyone camping. And then there is silence and more camping...
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me... last night a Lvl 100 Col. Called me a camper, cuz i killed him and stayed in one spot with the Van on Epicenter, and killed him 4 more times.
> 
> He called me a camper, cause he kept running back tot he same area..
> 
> I cursed him out, and said "You have to stand next to the flag to capture it, "
> 
> He continued to argue, and his entire time was telling him to Shut Up (with some added expletives) for the entire round.
> 
> Eventually he got booted.
> 
> But it all started because he took A, I drove up, shot him, killed im with the vans Gun, Drove down ramp into A, and sat there to capture it, and he continued to run through the valley / ditch of debris from his deployment, and i just kept killing him.
Click to expand...

lol killed him over and over again? At least when I get killed by a camper I usually try to go back for them and clear them out, sometimes they get me a 2nd time but once you know where someone is sitting it becomes so easy to headshot them coming from a corner they don't have much of a chance.

Not that you were camping, sounds like you were defending/capping and he was just dumb to run into your bullets over and over instead of flanking or destroying you with rpg/m320


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I keep asking on some servers is this COD. They always tell me no. So then I ask why is everyone camping. And then there is silence and more camping...


lol!!!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I keep asking on some servers is this COD. They always tell me no. So then I ask why is everyone camping. And then there is silence and more camping...


Haha, I played BF since waaaaaay back in the day (1942/DC) and camping has always been around. It's a part of gaming and legit tactic. Why would you make it any easier for the opponent to kill you!?

I camp a lot!


----------



## SkateZilla

just sayin' he assume's since he's level 100 that he's the best int he room, because im only level 6 Col. lol, i schooled him the entire round. and all he did was flood text chat with whining.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol killed him over and over again? At least when I get killed by a camper I usually try to go back for them and clear them out, sometimes they get me a 2nd time but once you know where someone is sitting it becomes so easy to headshot them coming from a corner they don't have much of a chance.
> 
> Not that you were camping, sounds like you were defending/capping and he was just dumb to run into your bullets over and over instead of flanking or destroying you with rpg/m320


TBH i surprised i didnt get a SMAW/RPG Shot at me.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> CTF stands for camping the flag. It's mostly recons camping up the hill or somewhere near the flag.


yes ^this I played a quick round this morning with only about 8 or 10 people in a server and of course there was a sniper just camping his own flag from way off


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> TBH i surprised i didnt get a SMAW/RPG Shot at me.


----------



## KungMartin90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*


lollll


----------



## Gib007

Pffft, a week ago I downloaded a 6.9 GB update for BF3 which I assumed was basically End Game. I "checked for updates" two hours ago and there were none so I was happy to know I would be ready to play End Game a bit later. I run the game to play End Game and a 4.2GB update starts downloading - holy crap!
Of course, despite my Steam download rates being my maximum of 800 kB/s, my Origin download rates are a massive 140 kB/s so I have 8.5 hours remaining to try End Game. I hate this and I hate Origin. I didn't when I lived in the UK - download rates were fine from there, not so much from Gibraltar. 140 kB/s is using OpenDNS as well. Without OpenDNS, a whopping 80 kB/s.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> TBH i surprised i didnt get a SMAW/RPG Shot at me.
Click to expand...

lol I see someone edited that pic.. it didn't always say Noobs









This game would be a massive pain to download later on, the whole thing coming up to 40gb or so...

Some day when I revisit Skyrim and mod it properly (over the top) It might break 40gb total, otherwise I don't have anything near that point yet, that I know of.


----------



## Krazee

Time to go home and play some End Game!


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol I see someone edited that pic.. it didn't always say Noobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game would be a massive pain to download later on, the whole thing coming up to 40gb or so...
> 
> Some day when I revisit Skyrim and mod it properly (over the top) It might break 40gb total, otherwise I don't have anything near that point yet, that I know of.


but the application of _oobs_ works flawlessly with the picture./


----------



## marduke83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Just incase you haven't tried this;
> 
> Steam takes network precedent over pretty much anything on my install so have you quit steam to see if Origin downloads better?


Thanks for the tip, didn't make any difference though. Just left it on overnight and was finished when I woke up.


----------



## Ghost12

Not happy at all, just playing the pipeline snow map and lost two tank battles in t90 to m1 to same player, i had first shot both times, he had no upgrade whatsoever, i had reactive, smoke,lmg. First battle he destroyed me from 100%health with 2 shots, second battle destroyed me from 100% health with one shot. The first time thought maybe missed a jav or rpg helping him along, fair enough but the second one coming out of ru base was immediate, no doubt at all was a 1 hit destroy.


----------



## calavera

The more I play CTF the more I think it's utter crap. People just camp the flag for easy kills. About 2~3 people go for flags and everyone else just camps wherever. I put a spawn beacon right next to enemy flag inside a building and spawned on it a half a dozen times and not a single teammate ever used it. They were all busy camping somewhere.

Air Superiority on the other hand is entertaining. Especially if you play against equally skilled people. At one point about 4 jets both enemy and ours stalled at 800 feet at the same time.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Also here's a gameplay I recorded few hours ago from End Game:


Looks good. Haven't had a chance to play it yet but, I love how they did the vehicle drops from the aircraft. Little things like that make the game more immersive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bencher*
> 
> Has anyone noticed how terrible BF3 has become?
> 
> There are no tactics to gameplay anymore.
> 
> It's like all the COD noobs are on BF3 now.


Join a server on any day and usually about 3/4 of the players are lvl 25 or under. Just seems like a lot of the newer players just play however, do whatever. Really wish more players or even Battlelog would promote those "basics" and "better noob" videos more.

But, in all honesty, I still love this game.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Looks good. Haven't had a chance to play it yet but, I love how they did the vehicle drops from the aircraft. Little things like that make the game more immersive.
> Join a server on any day and usually about 3/4 of the players are lvl 25 or under. Just seems like a lot of the newer players just play however, do whatever. Really wish more players or even Battlelog would promote those "basics" and "better noob" videos more.
> 
> But, in all honesty, I still love this game.


I'm only lvl 32 and I've been playing since beta.... just don't play it alot... mostly because it seems like my bullets don't hit anyone/it's really boring to play by yourself with randoms.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Looks good. Haven't had a chance to play it yet but, I love how they did the vehicle drops from the aircraft. Little things like that make the game more immersive.
> Join a server on any day and usually about 3/4 of the players are lvl 25 or under. Just seems like a lot of the newer players just play however, do whatever. Really wish more players or even Battlelog would promote those "basics" and "better noob" videos more.
> 
> But, in all honesty, I still love this game.


I should be on this weekend. I'll be rusty as heck though.

And I've said it before, the cheaper a game get's the more it attracts the lowest common denominator. I don't see myself playing the game for much longer.


----------



## Caz

Anyone running a GTX480? Wanna know if I should update some drivers. Still on 310.70.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Anyone running a GTX480? Wanna know if I should update some drivers. Still on 310.70.


Could you update it and tell me. I still have 306.97 because it works and I don't really want to break anything at the moment.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darren9*
> 
> Could you update it and tell me. I still have 306.97 because it works and I don't really want to break anything at the moment.


ME NEITHER! LOL.

I might. idk

I still get blank (monitor not even switching on) screens when I boot up, every time it seems.


----------



## Descadent

wow yall way out of date, I guess yall don't play games that need newer drivers?

just another shot at 7688x1440 during CTF


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wow yall way out of date, I guess yall don't play games that need newer drivers?
> 
> just another shot at 7688x1440 during CTF


So many pixels 

I could never go back to 60hz though.


----------



## Descadent

i could never care to go back to 120hz after going 1440p!


----------



## pcguru000

I don't like how stretched out the edges look :/


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I don't like how stretched out the edges look :/


it looks more obvious in that shot but with side monitors pulled inwards you don't notice it. I go portrait time to time as well.

especially in shots like these you don't really see it


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wow yall way out of date, I guess yall don't play games that need newer drivers?
> 
> just another shot at 7688x1440 during CTF


Dude that is awesome!


----------



## Kavster12

Sorry for the double post but....I Present...The MotoSwitch!™

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vdp1j-nc33c



No hate would be appreciated







Just for fun and wanted to show off a new 'skill' I guess.


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> what I'd give for TrackIR support in Jets/Choppers....


This ^^^^^^ repped for truth


----------



## Swolern

Man "Capture the Flag" is really really FUN!!!!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol at "Motoswitch"









Too much work, haven't had much time to play End Game. Just a few rounds and half of them were very laggy. A few clips.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Same issue here, my drivers sometimes crash when initializing BF3 through Battlelog.
> 
> Do you by any chance use DXtory?


thanks, No I don't but I found a fix that suggests to remove all the dx distributables except for the .dll and .exe file and so far so good... but it may have just been a blip... thanks though


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol killed him over and over again? At least when I get killed by a camper I usually try to go back for them and clear them out, sometimes they get me a 2nd time but once you know where someone is sitting it becomes so easy to headshot them coming from a corner they don't have much of a chance.
> 
> Not that you were camping, sounds like you were defending/capping and he was just dumb to run into your bullets over and over instead of flanking or destroying you with rpg/m320


after playing a little last night, I really enjoyed it. However I'm not sure if the flag moves back to base on it's own after a period of time. ok if one of your team has to be there while the wheel goes round but if it does it on it's own I don't think i like that. Never used to be the way in UT









Still, great team work and lots of tank action. really pleased with it.

air superiority has got my first jet kill and I can sort of fly now (ha)


----------



## quark004

bf4 screenshots...wat u think?fake or real
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4neorffx7U


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not happy at all, just playing the pipeline snow map and lost two tank battles in t90 to m1 to same player, i had first shot both times, he had no upgrade whatsoever, i had reactive, smoke,lmg. First battle he destroyed me from 100%health with 2 shots, second battle destroyed me from 100% health with one shot. The first time thought maybe missed a jav or rpg helping him along, fair enough but the second one coming out of ru base was immediate, no doubt at all was a 1 hit destroy.


Reactive Armour was Nerfed a while back.....

Once the side is gone, it only takes 2 hits to kill if your still at 100%, but I take hits sometimes it takes away the armour and drops me to about 70%~ give or take 10%, and from there it's an on slaught.

I was told there were 1 hit Kill shots on tanks, but dont remember how.

I Personally never stop moving or rotating in battles.

I've engaged 2 tanks, and rolled away with enough health to find an engineer to repair.

Reactive Armour doesnt Repair itself, but there's ways to get it back easily.


----------



## Caz

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/57194860/353503298/

boooom


----------



## SkateZilla

umm ok?, Nice round.... as sarcastic as I wanna be, its still an awesome round...

But I was doing that with the G3A3 , TDM isnt my thing anymore though, cuz every server seems to wanna stick on the noobs in containers map and camp in the containers with auto shotties.

also: Boom,
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/57000718/250858761/

Not as many kills, but the ratio and skill is about the same.

Going back though, I struggled when i first started support with the M27, but once I unlocked the L86, it was over.


----------



## Caz

It was my first wooopin game on PC really. Use to do this daily or more on xbox.


----------



## SkateZilla

I stopped playing most shooters on XBL when 360 launched and all the kiddies started flooding it, when they removed the Credit Card Requirement.

Before that, if you joined my room without a mic, you were booted.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I stopped playing most shooters on XBL when 360 launched and all the kiddies started flooding it, when they removed the Credit Card Requirement.
> 
> Before that, if you joined my room without a mic, you were booted.


Xbl on xbox 1 still the best. The children at that time got older for 360 and ruined it. Totally different generation.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I stopped playing most shooters on XBL when 360 launched and all the kiddies started flooding it, when they removed the Credit Card Requirement.
> 
> Before that, if you joined my room without a mic, you were booted.


No mic when I play bf3....need to get a solid one.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quark004*
> 
> bf4 screenshots...wat u think?fake or real
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B4neorffx7U


Looks like generic, fake CG artwork.


----------



## Descadent

can we stop with modern shooters though? it's time for a new theme


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can we stop with modern shooters though? it's time for a new theme


what theme? future-soldier crap?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can we stop with modern shooters though? it's time for a new theme
> 
> 
> 
> what theme? future-soldier crap?
Click to expand...

Well.. WW2 era has been done to death, now Modern is being beat to death, Future has a few games to its name but its still got room to be abused...

Else we go back to musket fighting, what other generations can be covered? lol


----------



## SkateZilla

WWI,

BF5 Empires!, lol.Get out your Musket!


----------



## Krazee

Battlefield did a future one 2142. I liked that one. Crysis is kind of future. COD BO2 is future. I doubt BF will follow suit


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> what theme? future-soldier crap?


sure, maybe something like we fight on different planets or something. each map is a different planet. but we are way far in the future.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well.. WW2 era has been done to death, now Modern is being beat to death, Future has a few games to its name but its still got room to be abused...
> 
> Else we go back to musket fighting, what other generations can be covered? lol


I wouldn't mind an american revolution era but it wouldn't qualify for the dudebro gamers today.

All I am simply asking is something else but modern. Personally ww2 is my favorite theater of war, but MOHAA is still my favorite ww2 game, but I don't see us going back to that.

We also never got ww1 theme either. Vietnam was briefly covered. There is still Korean war, cold war... etc...

or they could be creative and make up something new...


----------



## Krazee

Cold war could be interesting, have war in Korea. Afgan. China and maybe even Cuba


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> I don't like how stretched out the edges look :/


I had the same complaint when I first tried multimonitors...
then if you play it like it's mean to be...the side monitors are only acting as your periphery and you aren't supposed to look them straight up...this way it creates immersion.


----------



## [email protected]

Did you guys see those easter eggs in End Game? Heard there was some strange flying thing in the maps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGm7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEDgKg4PFdYQwUZ4BY

Search results.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Battlefield+3+end+game+strange+easter+egg&oq=Battlefield+3+end+game+strange+easter+egg&gs_l=youtube.3...587.7138.0.7410.41.34.0.7.7.0.125.2512.32j2.34.0...0.0...1ac.1.49FEC7BdE9o


----------



## mavisky

I think that with today's technology they could make an amazingly realistic WWI shooter. Muddy trench warfare fought in the dark. The only real light are those from explosions. Booby trapped open terrain, slow reloading bolt action rifles, bayonet charges, i think it could be kind of neat if it was done really gritty and without all the arcadey graphics of today's modern shooters. No mini-map, no ammo count, no quick switch secondary, your melee attack can also be used as a 50/50 chance melee defend on an attacker using his melee.

Hell with all the campers today with bolt action sniper rifles it wouldn't feel that much different to them.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I wouldn't mind an american revolution era but it wouldn't qualify for the dudebro gamers today.


Plus, most people outside of the USA don't care about the revolution (i don't even know what happened haha).

It has to be a scenario that people can relate to across the world.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Plus, most people outside of the USA don't care about the revolution (i don't even know what happened haha).
> 
> It has to be a scenario that people can relate to across the world.


says the guy from London....that doesn't know what happened?!










considering there were multiple euro countries in that war... i think it applies. just like the reason why we had an AC3 in that era


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> says the guy from London....that doesn't know what happened?!


I have no idea what happened in the American revolution, only that there was the ******* side with that red cross flag and the blue side.

We don't learn that because it's not important








Quote:


> considering there were multiple euro countries in that war... i think it applies. just like the reason why we had an AC3 in that era


Maybe that is so, but it's not taught here or in Europe... so ask most people and they won't know much about it.

Like I said, the scenario has to be something people can relate to, something they see on the news/history etc...


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Did you guys see those easter eggs in End Game? Heard there was some strange flying thing in the maps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGm7
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEDgKg4PFdYQwUZ4BY
> 
> Search results.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Battlefield+3+end+game+strange+easter+egg&oq=Battlefield+3+end+game+strange+easter+egg&gs_l=youtube.3...587.7138.0.7410.41.34.0.7.7.0.125.2512.32j2.34.0...0.0...1ac.1.49FEC7BdE9o


Damn you DICE for teasing us!







Well End Game is suppose to be the last DLC, however, theres a HUGE gap between End Game and BF4. I wonder what could be created in the meantime....


----------



## calavera

What is with DICE and dinosaurs?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I have no idea what happened in the American revolution, only that there was the ******* side with that red cross flag and the blue side.
> 
> We don't learn that because it's not important


you don't learn it because it's considered an embarrassment that some ole po dunk farmers beat the red coats with the help of the French, one of Britians most hated countries of the past.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> you don't learn it because it's considered an embarrassment that some ole po dunk farmers beat the red coats.


I don't know what the red coats are :s

And, it's usually not taught because it wasn't something that particularly changed us.

Seriously, most of the history you learn, we dont.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I don't know what the red coats are :s


wait they don't teach you the history of your own military????

and it did change you significantly after that war... it was the first territory to stand up to the British and say screw you and your taxes...and the British no longer became a world power after it.


----------



## [email protected]

The reason they added Dinosaurs is because of Call of Duty







They're making fun of them


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I'm only lvl 32 and I've been playing since beta.... just don't play it alot... mostly because it seems like my bullets don't hit anyone/it's really boring to play by yourself with randoms.


Yeah, I didn't mean that in a derogatory way towards everyone. Trust me: I get handled by quite a few lower level players on a very regular basis. Time Played/Rank are not a measure of a players skill. _But_, after the holidays and price drops a ton of newer players have come in and it's noticeable in most random servers. Lots of guys in Conquest games playing to protect their KD/R instead of PTFO'ing. Players want a shiny KD/R, that's what TDM, SQDM and CQB are for. When you join a full 64-man Conquest/Conquest Assault or Rush server...it's on...time to get with the program and take a few for the team. I'm not very good but I'll always charge in where I'm needed and at least help keep pressure on the points, give my squad mates a spawn point that's not in the middle of nowhere, revive, give meds ammo. Basic stuff you know?

Having to chase guys, shooting them/knifing them just for and ammo drop is so lame. Same for medics that don't bother dropping meds. These things just seem to have gotten a tad worse as of late.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I should be on this weekend. I'll be rusty as heck though.
> 
> And I've said it before, the cheaper a game get's the more it attracts the lowest common denominator. I don't see myself playing the game for much longer.


Well, DICE could really help by making more videos, for _everyone_, and putting them on BL. A series called "Know Your Role," or something like that. My biggest pet peeve: the spawn sniper = spends the entire round prone near the spawn sniping; no spawn beacon in the vicinity of a point, no soflam, no mav...some rounds there'll be like 6 of 'em on 1 team--that's 6 totally useless players on one team







This game could be so much more awesome if DICE actively promoted the basics more.

Played a bit this weekend with Nate, he's beast mode as usual. Terra's gonna get back into it he says, he's in a new platoon and getting back with it. The TS server is still up. I don't see any other game grabbing my attention any time soon. Bored with FC3 already BL2 also. Maybe ARMA 3 in a while but not now. If you're on you already know: we can roll and you can watch my horrific deaths while I run around like a madman








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> can we stop with modern shooters though? it's time for a new theme


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> what theme? future-soldier crap?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well.. WW2 era has been done to death, now Modern is being beat to death, Future has a few games to its name but its still got room to be abused...
> 
> Else we go back to musket fighting, what other generations can be covered? lol


WWI. Cut down all the tech and get back to basics. Bolt-action rifles, Maxim machine guns and ultra slow, ultra noisy tanks crawling around the BF. Trenches, mud and rain. Barbed wire, rats that bite (you have to shoot them) and bi planes fighting it out above the troops. I'd buy that.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> What is with DICE and dinosaurs?


I don't know, but if DICE added in a cross-bow for the aftermath dlc, I consider it fair game to create a dinosaur dlc. IMO, the crossbow does not belong in the game. If you're going to toss in that weapon just to have another weapon, then might as well go 'all out' with T'Rex's or whatever epic dinos in a 'last bang' dlc for the fans. I mean developers are fans of the game too, why the hell not?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I don't know, but if DICE added in a cross-bow for the aftermath dlc, I consider it fair game to create a dinosaur dlc. IMO, the crossbow does not belong in the game. If you're going to toss in that weapon just to have another weapon, then might as well go 'all out' with T'Rex's or whatever epic dinos in a 'last bang' dlc for the fans. I mean developers are fans of the game too, why the hell not?


Yes they did add the crossbow and if you're one of these Call of Duty gamers then you don't belong here.

We don't need dinosaurs and children running and gunning like a idiot not watching their corners.

The reason they added Dinosaurs is because they're "insulting" Call of Duty.

Now carry on...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twitchyzero*
> 
> I had the same complaint when I first tried multimonitors...
> then if you play it like it's mean to be...the side monitors are only acting as your periphery and you aren't supposed to look them straight up...this way it creates immersion.


I modify the FoV







,

But I usually drive the tank zoomed in, covering all 3 screens, easier to see stuff as I leave deployment or enter engagement zones.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> I modify the FoV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> But I usually drive the tank zoomed in, covering all 3 screens, easier to see stuff as I leave deployment or enter engagement zones.


what's you fov? I have mine at 90, but I know there is a flawless widescreen fix but I never used it. I think it's for single player only though.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes they did add the crossbow and if you're one of these Call of Duty gamers then you don't belong here.
> 
> We don't need dinosaurs and children running and gunning like a idiot not watching their corners.
> 
> The reason they added Dinosaurs is because they're "insulting" Call of Duty.
> 
> Now carry on...


Really now? I didn't know BF3 was so serious. I thought it was just game for enjoyment. Get off you high horse buddy. You can carry on sir.


----------



## Adam^

Hit reg in the new maps is horrific, DICE what have you done.


----------



## Capt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Hit reg in the new maps is horrific, DICE what have you done.


It's always been terrible, nothing has changed.


----------



## Adam^

Thats true, on the smaller city maps its not as noticeable!


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I think that with today's technology they could make an amazingly realistic WWI shooter. Muddy trench warfare fought in the dark. The only real light are those from explosions. Booby trapped open terrain, slow reloading bolt action rifles, bayonet charges, i think it could be kind of neat if it was done really gritty and without all the arcadey graphics of today's modern shooters. No mini-map, no ammo count, no quick switch secondary, your melee attack can also be used as a 50/50 chance melee defend on an attacker using his melee.
> 
> Hell with all the campers today with bolt action sniper rifles it wouldn't feel that much different to them.


The real reasons we won't see a WW1 is because it was "boring" if you look at it from a game development point of view. it was trench warfare, where you had 2 machine gun nests setup so that they could hit the full range of the "dead zone". A term coined during this era for the area between 2 trenches, where it was 90% likely you were going to die should you enter that zone. The ONLY aspect about ww1 that might be use able is the story of the 2 snipers vs 1 russian sniper near a factory. the skinny of it is that the 1 of the 2 snipers from... the british side used their helmet to trick the russian into giving away his location so the 2nd could take him out. Thing with that.. its maybe 1 level of single player, pritty sure several movies have already done this (one specifically for ww1) and it was in 1 of the "good" CoD games or in a MoH game. beyond that, in MP.. it would be nothing but maps of strait line trench warfare, wear the only way to advance is to use wave after wave of players to try and breach the dead zone while simultaneously taking out the enemy in the opposing trenches (which would be damn hard with bolt actions at a full sprint, because any thing less and your dead before the shot gets off because of machine gun fire.

Just my .02, if you think it would be a good game, then that's your opinion, in mine it would be a bad one. just sayin.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> what's you fov? I have mine at 90, but I know there is a flawless widescreen fix but I never used it. I think it's for single player only though.


BF3 uses Vertical FoV,

So for 120 horizontal FoV you need to have it at like 30 or so.

I'll check, it's been a year and it was one of the first things I did.


----------



## SkateZilla

http://www.wsgf.org/dr/battlefield-3


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> http://www.wsgf.org/dr/battlefield-3


that's for single player and triple head to go people.


----------



## Ghost12

I am really enjoying kiasar railroad conquest, it is quickly becoming my favourite conquest map. Dont care much for the snow map and dont mind the flats. Lot of new people flying on these maps, never had as much success with the stinger/igla. Just ridiculously easy though to take out mbt with ifv/tow alone unless its got a squad and rep


----------



## twitchyzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> But I usually drive the tank zoomed in, covering all 3 screens, easier to see stuff as I leave deployment or enter engagement zones.


huh...can you post a screen shot?

FoV seems fine out of the box for MP.

I hate how tank cannon is single screened but the MG on the 2nd seat is across 3 screens (assuming triple landscape LLL)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

So I was just relaxing, cruising around in the APC helping out a squad mate when some bush wookie went and....
Well just watch the video.







No wub dub this time.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> So I was just relaxing, cruising around in the APC helping out a squad mate when some bush wookie went and....
> Well just watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wub dub this time.


Haha dude, you know those servers named "Noobs hiding in the bush" They should name an End Game server Noobs hiding in the tall grass xD This bushwookie had my number:




Also, I'm lovin End Game! Not sure what everybody is complaining about, I'm having so much fun with this new DLC. Had a nice kill streak as I solo-capped an enemy flag earlier today:


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol at "Motoswitch"


Haha cheers sizzle. Its pretty fun to do


----------



## Ghost12

Sizzle and drop, great videos. Sizzle slow down with the vehicle kills!!!! your top of my friends leaderboard and i am trying to catch you lol, about the only thing i may catch you in


----------



## dhughesuk

I finally have an excuse to fly and I'm loving it. I'm not good but I can just about loop and not crash and if I chase those on fire I can get a kill









I will get there, loving this DLC.


----------



## carmas

this is not only Battlefield related, but I guess you guys will appreciate it




_
Cause I'm the shooter guy, shooter guy
Laws of physics and logic need not apply
I'm the shooter guy, shooter guy
As long as I got my wall I will never die_

On a different note, I only managed to play a couple of rounds in End Game, and so far I like it


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> The real reasons we won't see a WW1 is because it was "boring" if you look at it from a game development point of view. it was trench warfare, where you had 2 machine gun nests setup so that they could hit the full range of the "dead zone". A term coined during this era for the area between 2 trenches, where it was 90% likely you were going to die should you enter that zone. The ONLY aspect about ww1 that might be use able is the story of the 2 snipers vs 1 russian sniper near a factory. the skinny of it is that the 1 of the 2 snipers from... the british side used their helmet to trick the russian into giving away his location so the 2nd could take him out. Thing with that.. its maybe 1 level of single player, pritty sure several movies have already done this (one specifically for ww1) and it was in 1 of the "good" CoD games or in a MoH game. beyond that, in MP.. it would be nothing but maps of strait line trench warfare, wear the only way to advance is to use wave after wave of players to try and breach the dead zone while simultaneously taking out the enemy in the opposing trenches (which would be damn hard with bolt actions at a full sprint, because any thing less and your dead before the shot gets off because of machine gun fire.
> 
> Just my .02, if you think it would be a good game, then that's your opinion, in mine it would be a bad one. just sayin.


I don't think it would be a "great game", but I think that today we finally have the technology and the graphics power across most systems to be able to make it worth even considering. My point was they could make a gamt that is amazingly realistic, not that it would be amazing to play.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mavisky*
> 
> I don't think it would be a "great game", but I think that today we finally have the technology and the graphics power across most systems to be able to make it worth even considering. My point was they could make a gamt that is amazingly realistic, not that it would be amazing to play.


They have... Arma 3.. I've played bits of the alpha and my old 6950 can't handle it (but that's going to change soon as I have 2x 7970's waiting for me when I get back to the states- gunna LC them and every thing) on the ultra, but its very realistic... as its a sim. As for Rating how "fun" it is... I got nothing to compare it too as I don't normally play sims, but the eye candy from screens for the game made me pick it up and support it.


----------



## Descadent

sounds fun to me if it was like 1000 vs 1000 players!


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> I finally have an excuse to fly and I'm loving it. I'm not good but I can just about loop and not crash and if I chase those on fire I can get a kill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get there, loving this DLC.


Dude I usually suck in jets but even I can get kills on Air Superiority lol. It's a great way to learn to fly.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Dude I usually suck in jets but even I can get kills on Air Superiority lol. It's a great way to learn to fly.


wish there were helicopter fights to help to learn to fly those too.


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> wish there were helicopter fights to help to learn to fly those too.


Yeah I was wondering that, though I've found heli's easier to master. Still I can't kill for toffee but I'm pretty good at evading all but the best


----------



## kcuestag

A bit of Capture The Flag!


----------



## SkateZilla

Problem with ASM, is when your on a large server, you have to fight for slots, lol


----------



## 98uk

I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


CTF is really bad with 64 players, but anything from 30 to 50 players is quite fun, I set it on my server so it's only CTF after midnight when it drops below 40 players and it's really fun.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> CTF is really bad with 64 players, but anything from 30 to 50 players is quite fun, I set it on my server so it's only CTF after midnight when it drops below 40 players and it's really fun.


What's your server again?

I'm going home now to play. You playing tonight? Add me on Blog "alex98uk"


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> CTF is really bad with 64 players, but anything from 30 to 50 players is quite fun, I set it on my server so it's only CTF after midnight when it drops below 40 players and it's really fun.


24-36~, anything lower than 18 and it's nothing but a Tank and Chopper fest


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3m3nt4l*
> 
> They have... Arma 3.. I've played bits of the alpha and my old 6950 can't handle it (but that's going to change soon as I have 2x 7970's waiting for me when I get back to the states- gunna LC them and every thing) on the ultra, but its very realistic... as its a sim. As for Rating how "fun" it is... I got nothing to compare it too as I don't normally play sims, but the eye candy from screens for the game made me pick it up and support it.


Oh trust me I know. I bought the alpha the first day it was available.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


Well that is BATTLEFIELD 3 dude. Suppress and cover and defend. That is what CTF is about.


----------



## Ghost12

How often can an attack heli deploy ecm? no flares. Just playing on nebandan flats and was playing the engi/role. there was an attack chopper absolutely owning but he could deploy ecm every time you locked, even within a few seconds, so from lock to immediate lock. Never used flares once and never seen ecm working like that.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> *CTF is really bad with 64 players*, but anything from 30 to 50 players is quite fun, I set it on my server so it's only CTF after midnight when it drops below 40 players and it's really fun.


This. Played a few rounds of CTF yesterday, finally, and though I love the concept...bigger servers end up as camp fests. Teams get way too disjointed. Something like 16 v 16 would be good though.

Have to admit: I did a transport para-jump and dropped in a few vehicles from the ship and it is awesome. Awesome small touch. I really dig small things like that that lend a sense of "entering the battle" while it's raging. I think DICE are coming up with some things that could really shine in future BFs once the next gen consoles drop and everyone can be on the same page as far as larger maps go.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


Camp the flag has been pretty frustrating for me so far. Large player counts make it terrible, players can just come into your spawn and spawn kill you or camp somewhere near and rack them up. Completely rewards campers. I should probably be playing Normal servers too because you get a few snipers up on a hill and its very hard to advance on foot. Bikes can get javelin easily or picked off, Tanks become a huge target to everyone lol.

It's like rush only rushing is optional.. I never had good luck with rush either haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> This. Played a few rounds of CTF yesterday, finally, and though I love the concept...bigger servers end up as camp fests. Teams get way too disjointed. Something like 16 v 16 would be good though.
> 
> Have to admit: I did a transport para-jump and dropped in a few vehicles from the ship and it is awesome. Awesome small touch. I really dig small things like that that lend a sense of "entering the battle" while it's raging. I think DICE are coming up with some things that could really shine in future BFs once the next gen consoles drop and everyone can be on the same page as far as larger maps go.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well that is BATTLEFIELD 3 dude. Suppress and cover and defend. That is what CTF is about.


No, CTF is about capturing the flag. If you can't capture the flag, then it's hardly capture the flag.

If it were suppress, cover and defend, the game mode would probably hail from that motto...


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How often can an attack heli deploy ecm? no flares. Just playing on nebandan flats and was playing the engi/role. there was an attack chopper absolutely owning but he could deploy ecm every time you locked, even within a few seconds, so from lock to immediate lock. Never used flares once and never seen ecm working like that.


Im pretty sure its once every 10 seconds and it lasts for like 5 seconds so there is 5 second window where there vulnerable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im pretty sure its once every 10 seconds and it lasts for like 5 seconds so there is 5 second window where there vulnerable.


Ok thanks for that but was definitely shorter than that. I didnt even fire obviously because of the ecm so kept him in scope and soon as could lock out came the ecm instantly. A lot of times he ducked low or behind a building so i have not counted those occasions but on the ones constantly in scope, maybe three it was instant from lock to lock, the gap being the time to lock. I did kill him once though so made up for rocket podding my ifv lol. He was very good, teamed up and i checked there profiles, couple of the best in choppers.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


pure luck


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


that... was.... AWESOME

Who is that? I can't read it..


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> that... was.... AWESOME
> 
> Who is that? I can't read it..


Grumpy cat apparently. And yes, more luck than anything. I think most of us that have played the game enough have made some ridiculous shots as well.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Camp the flag has been pretty frustrating for me so far. Large player counts make it terrible, players can just come into your spawn and spawn kill you or camp somewhere near and rack them up. Completely rewards campers. I should probably be playing Normal servers too because you get a few snipers up on a hill and its very hard to advance on foot. Bikes can get javelin easily or picked off, Tanks become a huge target to everyone lol.
> 
> It's like rush only rushing is optional.. I never had good luck with rush either haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> No, CTF is about capturing the flag. If you can't capture the flag, then it's hardly capture the flag.
> 
> If it were suppress, cover and defend, the game mode would probably hail from that motto...


Well, one tactic I picked up quickly yesterday was, make my way to the enemy flag point and drop a beacon somewhere where the parachute drop gets nulled out (like between the tracks of a heavy machine) then have my peeps spawn the beacon while I defended it from afar. Makes for faster infiltration. But that goes to the issue of flag campers on the big servers because people picked up on that fast so now there's always people camping flags to stop this move. So it's smaller servers for faster paced CTF or big servers for "grind it out games," or so it'd seem...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*


Ha ha ha. Yeah there have been some crazy motto shots posted on G+ lately too.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> that... was.... AWESOME
> 
> Who is that? I can't read it..
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy cat apparently. And yes, more luck than anything. I think most of us that have played the game enough have made some ridiculous shots as well.
Click to expand...

That is a pretty legendary shot though, luck aside


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Haha dude, you know those servers named "Noobs hiding in the bush" They should name an End Game server Noobs hiding in the tall grass xD This bushwookie had my number:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm lovin End Game! Not sure what everybody is complaining about, I'm having so much fun with this new DLC. Had a nice kill streak as I solo-capped an enemy flag earlier today:


What little I've been able to play of them so far the new maps and modes seem to be a nice addition. Lots of camping off objectives going on though it seems, that's nothing new but it has just seemed worse. Shoot look what happened in my video. I clear the hills of enemy snipers and my squadmates switch to recon and take up position in almost the same spots I just cleared enemy snipers out of.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sizzle and drop, great videos. Sizzle slow down with the vehicle kills!!!! your top of my friends leaderboard and i am trying to catch you lol, about the only thing i may catch you in


Thank You.
LOL, I don't watch my stats too close but you should be able to catch me. I just don't spend too much time in vehicles. Now if you are talking about "vehicles destroyed", just keep in mind that probably about half of those were with C4.


----------



## SkateZilla

I got repeatedly booted from 3 or 4 different servers tonight, for being better than the admin... (idiots)


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> What little I've been able to play of them so far the new maps and modes seem to be a nice addition. Lots of camping off objectives going on though it seems, that's nothing new but it has just seemed worse. Shoot look what happened in my video. I clear the hills of enemy snipers and my squadmates switch to recon and take up position in almost the same spots I just cleared enemy snipers out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.
> LOL, I don't watch my stats too close but you should be able to catch me. I just don't spend too much time in vehicles. Now if you are talking about "vehicles destroyed", just keep in mind that probably about half of those were with C4.


I wonder if the camping is worse because most aren't aware that the fun in the game is teamwork - but that can be said for most campers on all modes, you camp if you play the game because stats are more important than team work (in my humble opinion).


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Just ordered Armed Kill, DLing now. Hope there's more servers than AM, it's very rare for me to find a server under 100ms ping


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Just ordered Armed Kill, DLing now. Hope there's more servers than AM, it's very rare for me to find a server under 100ms ping


I don't quite get why there's people who buy DLC's separately instead of just buying Premium when it's been on sale quite a few times for a price below $30, saving you lots of bucks and giving you all DLC's....

Buying each DLC separately is a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Descadent

Been as cheap as $20 too


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't quite get why there's people who buy DLC's separately instead of just buying Premium when it's been on sale quite a few times for a price below $30, saving you lots of bucks and giving you all DLC's....
> 
> Buying each DLC separately is a waste of money in my opinion.


I don't plan on buying 'Premium' until BF4. Hopefully they do a version of it on there, but I really don't want any more DLCs other than what I have now. (CQ, B2K) The extra $30 will be much better spent on other things until then.

Can't wait to play BF4 on 1440p. Should be making the jump around launch, hopefully a kick ass card around then too.

Do we have any more nice tid-bits on BF4 yet?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I don't plan on buying 'Premium' until BF4. Hopefully they do a version of it on there, but I really don't want any more DLCs other than what I have now. (CQ, B2K) The extra $30 will be much better spent on other things until then.
> 
> Can't wait to play BF4 on 1440p. Should be making the jump around launch, hopefully a kick ass card around then too.
> 
> Do we have any more nice tid-bits on BF4 yet?


his point is you could have spent $5-10 more and got ALL dlc.

and no there isn't a single thing out there about bf4. gdc at earliest.... but prob e3 as it's going to be a next gen launch title


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, I hope they do Premium for BF4. Got good value out of it. Lots of awesome extra content and some nice challenges.

The other stuff like art books I don't care for at all though haha.


----------



## SkateZilla

I'll be in full AmrA III Mode by then.


----------



## Descadent

i HOPE it's not premium and we get damn mod support back like we have had in every other bf before the dlc era


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i HOPE it's not premium and we get damn mod support back like we have had in every other bf before the dlc era


It would be amazing so we could get Project Reality mod on BF4, but let's be honest, that's not happening, they will probably do the same as BF3, release a limited edition with 4 extra maps, and later on release Premium.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> i HOPE it's not premium and we get damn mod support back like we have had in every other bf before the dlc era


Or both


----------



## Descadent

speaking of bf4

http://www.gamespot.com/news/ea-holding-battlefield-4-event-march-26-6405410


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> his point is you could have spent $5-10 more and got ALL dlc.
> 
> and no there isn't a single thing out there about bf4. gdc at earliest.... but prob e3 as it's going to be a next gen launch title


I see the point, but I would have to spend $30 for just 2 map packs, and some extras....that I really won't use.

Besides, I only have 2GB left on this dang drive. Need to get another or three more and raid 0+1 em!


----------



## sanitarium

So... I'm generally anti-FPS game.
I mean, I just don't like em.. at all.

but i recently got talked into buying BF3 (i was drunk) . and haven't been able to put the campaign down. 3 days later up to mission "night shift" and just can't wait to see how it all ends.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sanitarium*
> 
> So... I'm generally anti-FPS game.
> I mean, I just don't like em.. at all.
> 
> but i recently got talked into buying BF3 (i was drunk) . and haven't been able to put the campaign down. 3 days later up to mission "night shift" and just can't wait to see how it all ends.


lol, next step mulitplayer and kiss good bye to hundreds of hour of your life


----------



## 98uk

I never played SP fully in BF:BC2 or BF3 haha.

Is the BF3 campaign better than that of BC2? I started BC2 and it was just awful.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I just finished the campaign a couple weeks ago. I liked it but just seemed too short. But then again it only took me something like a year and a half to finish it.








I sort of look at it as a multiplayer game and the campaign mode is just an extra thrown in. Something to crank everything up to Ultra on and veg.


----------



## Ghost12

I enjoyed the campaign, i do most sp though, i really enjoyed mohwf sp. Was playing metro last night as its double xp and for the first time ever found a random squad mate that was brilliant as a squad mate, we came top two 2 games on the trot and played really well, spawning off each other, pushing flanks, reviving etc though i was second to him, the third game i was flying 24-1 and after nine minutes we both got kicked lol - stated reason was the admins did not want two guys owning the server lol, unbelievable, i got into a medic zone, which is rare and got kicked lol. I wish i could find that consistency all the time in my play, sometimes everything is just clicking for me and i do everything correct, peeking, bursting and moving etc then sometimes i am absolutely awful lol


----------



## Descadent

I hope there isn't campaign in bf4. Put all resources into mp like bf 1943-bf2.


----------



## Descadent

I hope there isn't campaign in bf4. Put all resources into mp like bf1942-bf2.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I hope there isn't campaign in bf4. Put all resources into mp like bf1942-bf2.


Unlikely. But agreed. I want FROSTBITE 2.5/3! GET SOME UNGODLY REALISTIC GAMEPLAY! PUSH THEM TITANS TO THE MAX!


----------



## fashric

So we had a bit of fun on end game the other night


----------



## InsideJob

I find myself in confusion every time I play at how a game like this doesn't have in game voip communication... I find myself running around with a teammate and needing to communicate something to them while moving (completely impossible in BF3) and typically end up yelling pointlessly into my mic in some desperate hope that my voice will travel through some interdimensional portal and make it to their ears. It never works, and typically ends out negatively









On another note though, I've actually had some fun on End Game. I just wish there were more Hardcore servers. I refuse to play this game not on hardcore...


----------



## Yleecoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I find myself in confusion every time I play at how a game like this doesn't have in game voip communication... I find myself running around with a teammate and needing to communicate something to them while moving (completely impossible in BF3) and typically end up yelling pointlessly into my mic in some desperate hope that my voice will travel through some interdimensional portal and make it to their ears. It never works, and typically ends out negatively
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note though, I've actually had some fun on End Game. I just wish there were more Hardcore servers. I refuse to play this game not on hardcore...


AMEN AMEN!!!!!

I cant understand it. When I play PS2 and its a MASSIVE game and it has multiple VOIP channels to choose from. Ya they'er not great, but common..at least its there and you can make it work if ya need too. I mean REALLY??? They had it in BF2. Just a really bad over-site IMO.


----------



## Yleecoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I just wish there were more Hardcore servers. I refuse to play this game not on hardcore...


Why with how many haxors are out there every server now is a hardcore server. Way to go DICE on the addition of PB (failed program)


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yleecoyote*
> 
> Why with how many haxors are out there every server now is a hardcore server. Way to go DICE on the addition of PB (failed program)


If every server is hardcore, and my server browser isn't lying... then bf3 seriously needs an overhaul on the server department...


----------



## Yleecoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> If every server is hardcore, and my server browser isn't lying... then bf3 seriously needs an overhaul on the server department...


this was a sarcastic jab at the quality of PB as it has failed to keep haxors at bay. Too bad this game became a clone of MW and its haxors.


----------



## Caz

How widespread do you guys think it is? I honestly think I see it only once every 10 games or so.


----------



## n0ypi

I only have BF3 up to Karkand, is getting premium worth it and all those dlcs?


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I only have BF3 up to Karkand, is getting premium worth it and all those dlcs?


Yes.

Short and sweet.


----------



## n0ypi

ahaha ok. Do they have sales on it? Has it ever gone lower than $30?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> ahaha ok. Do they have sales on it? Has it ever gone lower than $30?


Yeah it goes on sale a lot. I've seen it at $25, I'm not completely sure but it may have been $20 at one point too.


----------



## n0ypi

Thanks for the info, I'll wait for it to go below $30 not in a hurry.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yleecoyote*
> 
> this was a sarcastic jab at the quality of PB as it has failed to keep haxors at bay. Too bad this game became a clone of MW and its haxors.


And you know how easy anti-cheat software is to design how...

Arm chair experts don't count


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I found CTF was pretty bad when I played last night... people just camped in their own base with mines and snipers etc... which made it impossible to do anything...


I agree with *kcuestag*, CTF is perfect with 32-48 players. If i find they are a bunch of campers around their base i just flank them with a C4 bike ( amazing to sit back as they swarm the moving bike and click BOOM) and pick the rest off with a silenced high capacity heavy machine gun.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just happened into a round of CTF 10 vs 10 and it was an absolute blast. Think I'll be limiting my searches to 16 - 32 man servers when looking for a game of CTF from now on.

Some short conquest support action.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I only have BF3 up to Karkand, is getting premium worth it and all those dlcs?


YES. It's messed up that EA charges people for it for the 2nd half of the game but still don't be like all those hipsters that refuse to pay for it because they're too "cool". Aftermath and End Game are both awesome DLC's!

Got a chance to try 6v6 Capture The Flag with my team, its actually really fun with vehicles off except for dirtbikes.. Here is 2 of them recorded in case anyone is wondering what its like, If anyone wants to get 6 ppl from their clan and try it out post here we can set up a date and time for a scrim







))


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> If every server is hardcore, and my server browser isn't lying... then bf3 seriously needs an overhaul on the server department...


I only play hardcore and I have probably around 50 servers in my favorites list, some of which are Canadian









End Game is great, I love CTF and the previous modes on the new maps!


----------



## Ghost12

I really like end game, its my favourite besides ak. I just dont enjoy 64 man servers on any game anymore, too much mayhem not enough tactics. I enjoy 20-40 players makes really good game even though not a kill/point fest. And im not sure whats causing the increased success with the stinger/igla on end game but im having great success with those, maybe the constant lock of the new aa vehicle creating so many shoot down windows.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I really like end game, its my favourite besides ak. I just dont enjoy 64 man servers on any game anymore, too much mayhem not enough tactics. I enjoy 20-40 players makes really good game even though not a kill/point fest. And im not sure whats causing the increased success with the stinger/igla on end game but im having great success with those, maybe the constant lock of the new aa vehicle creating so many shoot down windows.


Funny, I've been having better luck with RPG's...


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I only play hardcore and I have probably around 50 servers in my favorites list, some of which are Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End Game is great, I love CTF and the previous modes on the new maps!


I would love some names or something







My favorites has like 10 servers and about 5 of them stay populated and one of them is Russian lol.


----------



## iPDrop

This made me lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol I bet that guy wasn't laughing.


----------



## sabbathcrazy

I just got it and I am regretting it. SCREW YOU ORIGIN!!!


----------



## Descadent

all the origin hate....


----------



## SkateZilla

woulda been nice to have some new COOP maps.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> woulda been nice to have some new COOP maps.


I HEARD something about new coop missions in the future, but that was just hearsay


----------



## Ghost12

I have a real annoying issue with this game at the moment and i dont know what to relate the issue to, software or hardware. After a few hours of playing i get a stutter or frame skip, so a few frames smooth then a stutter so like the stutter will be roughly every five seconds. Never until after a few hours, logging off blog does not help but pc restart does. There is no telling sign in cpu spikes or gpu use drops just this annoying skip. Software, hardware or internet? any ideas


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I would love some names or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorites has like 10 servers and about 5 of them stay populated and one of them is Russian lol.


here you go:


----------



## Ankur

Hi guys I need some help here,
I downloaded and installed the 6 GB patch yesterday, the problem origin started downloading the 4 GB End Game update update too, so I closed the End Game downloading.
Now after finishing the 6GB patch, I am not able to find the End Game update, please help me with this.
I repaired installed, clicked "check for updates" button, but nothing worked, it says its fine and up to date, but my End game is missing.

When I had closed the End Game update, there was a folder Xpack5 which was of End Game in the BF3 folder, someone suggested me to delete the folder then the downloading will start, I deleted it, but it didn't start, please help me with this.

If any useful links are there then please let me know.


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur*
> 
> Hi guys I need some help here,
> I downloaded and installed the 6 GB patch yesterday, the problem origin started downloading the 4 GB End Game update update too, so I closed the End Game downloading.
> Now after finishing the 6GB patch, I am not able to find the End Game update, please help me with this.
> I repaired installed, clicked "check for updates" button, but nothing worked, it says its fine and up to date, but my End game is missing.
> 
> When I had closed the End Game update, there was a folder Xpack5 which was of End Game in the BF3 folder, someone suggested me to delete the folder then the downloading will start, I deleted it, but it didn't start, please help me with this.
> 
> If any useful links are there then please let me know.


Leave origin running and it will download in the background (if you look on the bottom, there will be a progress bar under neath the End Gaem Exp. Pack Box Art.

or try forcing it by joining an Endgame Server.

I didnt do anything but open origin and it started downloading by itself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> I never played SP fully in BF:BC2 or BF3 haha.
> 
> Is the BF3 campaign better than that of BC2? I started BC2 and it was just awful.


I like the BC2 campaign more because the dialogue and characters were just funny. BF3 goes all srs business and the awful quicktime events. It's more like a movie that you play a small role in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just happened into a round of CTF 10 vs 10 and it was an absolute blast. Think I'll be limiting my searches to 16 - 32 man servers when looking for a game of CTF from now on.
> 
> Some short conquest support action.


I think with CTF the smaller the better, though it can become really one sided. I was in a small match maybe 16 or so players, I was in the tank with another guy and we just destroyed the other team, both of our scores were like 20:2 or so, the other team couldn't really spawn or cap anything. This game mode promotes the worst.. spawn camping, and all around camping.. because that IS part of the objective.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur*
> 
> Hi guys I need some help here,
> I downloaded and installed the 6 GB patch yesterday, the problem origin started downloading the 4 GB End Game update update too, so I closed the End Game downloading.
> Now after finishing the 6GB patch, I am not able to find the End Game update, please help me with this.
> I repaired installed, clicked "check for updates" button, but nothing worked, it says its fine and up to date, but my End game is missing.
> 
> When I had closed the End Game update, there was a folder Xpack5 which was of End Game in the BF3 folder, someone suggested me to delete the folder then the downloading will start, I deleted it, but it didn't start, please help me with this.
> 
> If any useful links are there then please let me know.


Go into your BF3 game, right click on it, Show Game Details, then scroll to the bottom it will show your DLC, right click on End Game and download it.


----------



## Caz

Can we play CTF on say, other maps? Like B2K and stuff?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> here you go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Heck yes, you rock


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys here is my POV of a 32v32 match on Grand Bazaar between EdgeGamers and Team Reddit


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Heck yes, you rock


my pleasure to help!

my soldier name is MajorBWPayne so feel free to add me to your friends list. I play a couple nights a week and usually Friday and Saturday nights 'til late..too late sometimes lol. I play with a good friend of mine and we usually use the evga mumble server for comms.


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Tired to play alone.

Please add me.

Got TS.

SSGfreak

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SSGfreak/stats/246589768/


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have a real annoying issue with this game at the moment and i dont know what to relate the issue to, software or hardware. After a few hours of playing i get a stutter or frame skip, so a few frames smooth then a stutter so like the stutter will be roughly every five seconds. Never until after a few hours, logging off blog does not help but pc restart does. There is no telling sign in cpu spikes or gpu use drops just this annoying skip. Software, hardware or internet? any ideas


Sounds like the card is throttling. Monitor your core clocks when this is happening with something like MSI-AB and see if your card is down clocking itself [which it most likely is] when this stuttering occurs. This was plaguing me for months until I learned about GPU behavior. When the card is stressed for a prolonged period, it throttles back to 'save itself'...the problem is, after it's done 'saving itself' it doesn't know how to get back in shape, requiring a system reboot.

If your card is in fact down clocking, you can use MSI-AB to force the maximum clock on your card, (Google it, there's dozens of guides) but it will be running max even on the desktop. Doesn't harm the card, it just never lets the card go into power savings mode and down clock. To me it was worth it, got tired of underperformance and restarting my comp every 2 hours.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> Sounds like the card is throttling. Monitor your core clocks when this is happening with something like MSI-AB and see if your card is down clocking itself [which it most likely is] when this stuttering occurs. This was plaguing me for months until I learned about GPU behavior. When the card is stressed for a prolonged period, it throttles back to 'save itself'...the problem is, after it's done 'saving itself' it doesn't know how to get back in shape, requiring a system reboot.
> 
> If your card is in fact down clocking, you can use MSI-AB to force the maximum clock on your card, (Google it, there's dozens of guides) but it will be running max even on the desktop. Doesn't harm the card, it just never lets the card go into power savings mode and down clock. To me it was worth it, got tired of underperformance and restarting my comp every 2 hours.


That does sound extremely logical, i wonder why there would be a throttle though. I run crossfire but the temps never go above 80c when the room is hot and after hours of gaming. There is no voltage tweaks applied by me either. They are the standard gigabyte 1100mhz clocks but i am wondering now to re install afterburner and use the custom fan profile to lower temps over prolonged period. Good answer thanks, will monitor it


----------



## iTzHughie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That does sound extremely logical, i wonder why there would be a throttle though. I run crossfire but the temps never go above 80c when the room is hot and after hours of gaming. There is no voltage tweaks applied by me either. They are the standard gigabyte 1100mhz clocks but i am wondering now to re install afterburner and use the custom fan profile to lower temps over prolonged period. Good answer thanks, will monitor it


If you do some Googling on these random throttle issues, it seems completely unrelated to temps or voltage tweaks, its like the card just decides to be lazy on it's own. There's really no technical 'spot on' answer other than blame the hardware itself, right? But I don't like doing that. (I have other cards that don't throttle, but the one in my machine is the only one that does it)

Every thread I read (at least 50) about this issue, people's temps were fine and some with no OC at all, still the card will throttle when there is something intensive happening, or prolonged use. Like the card is shy. But instead of spending years trying to find out 'why' this is happening, I just forced the card to stay at max







Throttling is a FEATURE rather than a problem, and it can be disabled with Afterburner.
If I disable MSI-AB and run Unigine, throttle in less than 5 seconds @ 35 Degree C. (-____-)...Ok, problem


----------



## raptorxrx

Do you think this was a luck shot where it didn't hit the chopper, but got me? Hacking? More info in the video description.


----------



## iPDrop

its possible it was just a lucky shot, or it could be a hack. not really enough to accuse though, perhaps if we knew his location or had other instances


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> its possible it was just a lucky shot, or it could be a hack. not really enough to accuse though, perhaps if we knew his location or had other instances


Now that's some teamplay, jumping into the Tank shell to save your chopper buddies, lol









Who knows, I take lots of pot shots at jets and choppers while driving, one of these days I will hit someone out of pure chance. That may have just been their moment.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Do you think this was a luck shot where it didn't hit the chopper, but got me? Hacking? More info in the video description.


The small choppers have no doors and you can shoot the players out without damaging the chopper? Why would it be a hack? I expect the tank driver was upset that he'd made a hit on a moving chopper and you got in the way instead of bringing the whole chopper down - you'd expect the explosion to take the chopper as well


----------



## crashdummy35

Yay....


----------



## kcuestag

Yeah, Battlelog has been down for a while, not sure why I'm not surprised at all.

Edit:

It's back for me! Time to fill my server again.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Not near enough B2K, AM or AK players/servers

its pathetic, and whats worse is usually all the AM and AK servers are +100 ping, and 1/2 empty and only 16vs16 , 20vs20 or 24vs24

Or ruled out for me since I don't have premium. Dice made a mess of this


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Not near enough B2K, AM or AK players/servers
> 
> its pathetic, and whats worse is usually all the AM and AK servers are +100 ping, and 1/2 empty and only 16vs16 , 20vs20 or 24vs24
> 
> Or ruled out for me since I don't have premium. Dice made a mess of this


My 64 player server runs with players almost 24/7 and it's got Premium enabled with all DLC's on Conquest Large except Close Quarters.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Not near enough B2K, AM or AK players/servers
> 
> its pathetic, and whats worse is usually all the AM and AK servers are +100 ping, and 1/2 empty and only 16vs16 , 20vs20 or 24vs24
> 
> Or ruled out for me since I don't have premium. Dice made a mess of this


Once people tire of end game they will move back for varieties sake. I do agree the premium only servers are super lame. It also depends on your location and search criteria, and how good your internet connection is.


----------



## n0ypi

It's finally on sale! good thing I waited







, quick question though, What's the difference between Battlefield Premium and Premium Edition?


----------



## HPE1000

Where is it on sale?

If I am right, its

Battlefield Premium=Premium service
Premium Edition=Premium service with game included


----------



## n0ypi

It's on sale now at Origin, their's also a bunch of other games on sale including Crysis 3, and Dead Space 3







.


----------



## Caz

Did we just get the BF4 teaser trailer?

edit, nvm. Lame VINE stuff.

3-27


----------



## trn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Do you think this was a luck shot where it didn't hit the chopper, but got me? Hacking? More info in the video description.


Who knows... check the cheat-o-meter for that person maybe. I've shoot people out of choppers with tanks so i'd say its possible... stuff like that happens in battlefield.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trn*
> 
> Who knows... check the cheat-o-meter for that person maybe. I've shoot people out of choppers with tanks so i'd say its possible... stuff like that happens in battlefield.


It was the gunner... I completely missed that part









I think he is perfectly legit.


----------



## braindrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> It's on sale now at Origin, their's also a bunch of other games on sale including Crysis 3, and Dead Space 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Any idea how long the sale is going to last? It says Limited Time Only but I can't find out how long it's actually going to be.


----------



## crashdummy35

You guys seen this yet?

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield-4

It has touch elements so you can swipe the condensation off....barely saw the posting on G+ Battlefield.


----------



## Descadent

yes that screenshot behind the water has already been teased with announcement of announcing bf4 next week


----------



## Caz

I hope we get an UNREAL experience in this next game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I hope we get an UNREAL experience in this next game.


lol, UNREAL in the sense that the sun isn't so realistically blinding?


----------



## Ghost12

Bf4 leak - apparently

http://wccftech.com/battlefield-4-sticks-720p60-fps-nextgen-consoles-frostbite-25-game-details-leaked-arriving-november-2013/


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol, UNREAL in the sense that the sun isn't so realistically blinding?


Maybe some HD Destruction and saved games and legit pc voip? I want my GTX480 to STRUGGLE on [email protected]@Low. So I HAVE to buy something epic to run it. Push the envelope!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bf4 leak - apparently
> 
> http://wccftech.com/battlefield-4-sticks-720p60-fps-nextgen-consoles-frostbite-25-game-details-leaked-arriving-november-2013/


720p... these next gen consoles should be able to do 1080p.... at least it's 60fps I guess. bf3 on 360 is not only ugly at sub-hd upscaled, but at 30fps.

at least it's a pc game first. which is all I would get it on anyways.


----------



## crashdummy35

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4jxkkrrKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Whuh...?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4jxkkrrKM&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Whuh...?


Too many teasers lol - useable subs and battleships? tomahawks?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Maybe some HD Destruction and saved games and legit pc voip? I want my GTX480 to STRUGGLE on [email protected]@Low. So I HAVE to buy something epic to run it. Push the envelope!


Im sorry but I played BFV, BF2 and BC2 and I never once ever heard anyone use in game VOIP ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> 720p... these next gen consoles should be able to do 1080p.... at least it's 60fps I guess. bf3 on 360 is not only ugly at sub-hd upscaled, but at 30fps.
> 
> at least it's a pc game first. which is all I would get it on anyways.


I thought alot of 360 and PS3 games didnt even run at 720P currently just upscaled?


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im sorry but I played BFV, BF2 and BC2 and I never once ever heard anyone use in game VOIP ever.
> I thought alot of 360 and PS3 games didnt even run at 720P currently just upscaled?


right, that's why i said it was upscaled... lol...ps3 is only one that can do 720p native. 360 is all upscaled to 720/1080.

now since wii u release it can do 1080p native.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> right, that's why i said it was upscaled... lol...ps3 is only one that can do 720p native. 360 is all upscaled to 720/1080.
> 
> now since wii u release it can do 1080p native.


It may be able to, but all the games being released on it that are worth playing have been 720p from what I have seen.

The xbox runs at a silly low resolution, I cannot remember, but it's sad low.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It may be able to, but all the games being released on it that are worth playing have been 720p from what I have seen.
> 
> The xbox runs at a silly low resolution, I cannot remember, but it's sad low.


Both consoles run bf3 at 704p to my knowledge


----------



## HPE1000

BF3 runs at 1280x704 and MW3 runs at 1024x600


----------



## redalert

If its true about only 24 players for BF4 for next gen consoles thats pretty bad. I was expecting at least 32 players.


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If its true about only 24 players for BF4 for next gen consoles thats pretty bad. I was expecting at least 32 players.


no excuse it isn't 64


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> If its true about only 24 players for BF4 for next gen consoles thats pretty bad. I was expecting at least 32 players.


I think its been optimised for current gen consoles already so the format remains the same except for the use of the engine to a fuller potential, bf4 from what i can see will be just a much improved stepping until the real leap for next gen consoles. Should still be good though if the estimation bf3 uses only 20% frosbite and now to 80% frostbite 2.5.


----------



## Descadent

I know I'm not the only one that thinks bf4 is technically bf3 that has new features, maybe graphic tweaks, now submarines, and is technically bf3.5 slapped with a $60 price tagged and renamed bf4!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I know I'm not the only one that thinks bf4 is technically bf3 that has new features, maybe graphic tweaks, now submarines, and is technically bf3.5 slapped with a $60 price tagged and renamed bf4!


BattleCod Modern Warfare 4


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I know I'm not the only one that thinks bf4 is technically bf3 that has new features, maybe graphic tweaks, now submarines, and is technically bf3.5 slapped with a $60 price tagged and renamed bf4!


Most definitely but we have to be realistic, they could have just continued to develop bf3 because lets face it, it is unfinished, and charge through dlc etc but that would not bring in the revenue needed for development from sales so it will be a fixed/improved version of bf3 until after the next gen console hardware. Im happy to follow the ride anyway and look forward to the first real new release of the game in the future. Bf3 glitches and issues included is still a great game which i think was worth every penny and will continue to give me hours of my moneys worth until the next one.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> I know I'm not the only one that thinks bf4 is technically bf3 that has new features, maybe graphic tweaks, now submarines, and is technically bf3.5 slapped with a $60 price tagged and renamed bf4!


Well, based on a propeller and rain in the teaser vid, we cant assume much, if anything. DICE does know how to tease a gamer, i'd give them that.


----------



## Descadent

it can be bf3.5 all it wants. as long as we get mod support again like good ole days.

o wait:

us--->







<---EA


----------



## Ghost12

New in bf3.5/4

Capture....................................... the boat lol

http://www.bf4rumors.com/submarines-coming-to-battlefield-4/


----------



## insanityrocks

I'm looking for Back to Karkand Map resources like what's found in the Strategy Guides. Does anything like that exist? If so, then my Google-fu skills have failed me.

I'd appreciate any assistance.

Thanks!


----------



## calavera

Destruction 4.0 that's good. BF3 destruction was a little disappointing.


----------



## Caz

Agreed with the BF3.5 theory.


----------



## rageofthepeon

I don't mind Battlefield 3.5 as long as the next one is BC3, BF2143, or WW2 themed.


----------



## Roadkill95

Gamers are so annoying, all they do is complain.

BF3 is a damn good game. Great balance ( except for jets) across the board, exceptional graphics, and pretty good optimization. Gameplay like COD? stop playing metro and CQ. Outside of those infantry oriented maps this game is absolutely NOTHING like COD.


----------



## Krazee

BF4 this year? Come on still not done with BF3!


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm looking for Back to Karkand Map resources like what's found in the Strategy Guides. Does anything like that exist? If so, then my Google-fu skills have failed me.
> 
> I'd appreciate any assistance.
> 
> Thanks!


Only thing I'm finding is a $4.99 guide....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Destruction 4.0 that's good. BF3 destruction was a little disappointing.


Seems like it actually went backwards after the vanilla maps; went from dropping rubble on people in Bazaar and Seine to....putting holes in walls and making black splotches on things...









*Edit*: Let me find the right one again because one is supposedly garbage.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Only thing I'm finding is a $4.99 guide....


I didn't even find that... If you have the link handy...


----------



## glycerin256

Boatlefield 4. I'll buy it.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Gamers are so annoying, all they do is complain.
> 
> BF3 is a damn good game. Great balance ( except for jets) across the board, exceptional graphics, and pretty good optimization. Gameplay like COD? stop playing metro and CQ. Outside of those infantry oriented maps this game is absolutely NOTHING like COD.


Agreed. I just like to see innovation!


----------



## kcuestag

I'll open a Battlefield 4 thread once we get some details on the 27th.


----------



## Caz

Whomever makes it, please keep it updated, and the first post nice a tidy on updates.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Whomever makes it, please keep it updated, and the first post nice a tidy on updates.


That's why I plan on opening it my self.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Agreed. I just like to see innovation!


Yup. I'll be happy as long as BF4 is sort of like a very big DLC for BF3 so that we'd be able to older BF3 maps in the future if we wanted to. And imagine all the guns and vehicles that would be in the game?! it would be insane.

Either way I'm buying BF4 no matter what. Been a battlefield fan since BF2.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> BattleCod Modern Warfare 4












I was heavily onto CoD, and I stopped at MW2... Jumped on BF, BFBC2 actually, got BF3 and now it's time to retire BF, likewise.

I have solid replacements which help a lot. War Thunder currently and Arma 3 later to spend/invest my gaming time throughout 2013.


----------



## Krazee

Battlefield for life. I think I have played them all starting with 1942. Tried Bad Company 1 and 2 on xbox but it's not the same greatness as on PC.

And now from what i hear the next Xbox will have an constant online requirement and not allow used games so xbox is completely done in my world


----------



## HPE1000

Don't know if it's just me, but a lot of the time I try to play battlefield 3 and I try to launch it it will start loading then crash my display drivers and make chrome turn black, or just crash the game and not the drivers and still make chrome just a black screen.

I don't play much, and it keeps me from wanting to play more as it's hit and miss if I can even play. No overclocks on the gpu and this is the ONLY game this happens to out of my 100+ games.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't know if it's just me, but a lot of the time I try to play battlefield 3 and I try to launch it it will start loading then crash my display drivers and make chrome turn black, or just crash the game and not the drivers and still make chrome just a black screen.
> 
> I don't play much, and it keeps me from wanting to play more as it's hit and miss if I can even play. No overclocks on the gpu and this is the ONLY game this happens to out of my 100+ games.


It might be cause origin is finicky. I normally use waterfox 64 for my browser, but when i play BF3, i cant play off of it. Infact origin automatically loads explorer 32 bit and i play fine. Trying using explorer 32 bit and see what happens.


----------



## calavera

My goal was to unlock everything in BF3. It also served as motivation and challenge as it forces me to use unpopular weapons and such. However with BF4 I feel like I'm investing in stocks that are about to tank.. weird.


----------



## crashdummy35

The Battlelog ad shows a couple of things not on the main BF4 page:



That soldier looks Oriental.


----------



## calavera

Wasn't some info leaked about BF4? It's going to be set in 2020 with US and China as the main forces in war.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> Wasn't some info leaked about BF4? It's going to be set in 2020 with US and China as the main forces in war.


Yes certainly was.


----------



## mtbiker033

I really wish they would ditch the single player campaign and co-op and just focus on the mp, it's what BF is all about


----------



## HPE1000

I have not played a single battlefield single player game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have not played a single battlefield single player game.


I played through the campaign on all difficulty levels. And have all other fps, i have just bought crysis 3 for sp and played all crysis sp, never multi as dont appeal to me the game style, makes a change from the mp side of things for me and far better graphics. Would i need a sp in bf4 to buy it? no definitely not but a lot of the kids getting into fps would. My six year old son is working through the sp now as multi is far too advanced for him just yet.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't know if it's just me, but a lot of the time I try to play battlefield 3 and I try to launch it it will start loading then crash my display drivers and make chrome turn black, or just crash the game and not the drivers and still make chrome just a black screen.
> 
> I don't play much, and it keeps me from wanting to play more as it's hit and miss if I can even play. No overclocks on the gpu and this is the ONLY game this happens to out of my 100+ games.


What drivers are you using? This happened to me quite often lately until I upgraded to latest 314.21 BETA, haven't had any more driver crashes (yet) while launching or minimizing BF3.


----------



## HPE1000

314.07


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 314.07


Give 314.21 BETA a try, make sure you select Custom and then clean install.









See if that helps get rid of those driver crashes, I haven't had one of those in a good while.


----------



## Caz

I am not sure how reliable leaks are though. I will wait for the 3.27. I plan on not watching too many trailers or anything. The less I hype a game up, the less I am likely to hate it.

I am going to try some drivers tonight. 314.27 beta is on the list first. Unigine Heaven 4.0 ftw.

And I have been a BF fan since BFMC. Didn't play BC1, played BC2 a lot on 360, didn't play 2142 or 1942/3 or whatever.


----------



## hamzta09

Wont buy BF4 as its likely to be DLC centered and well... not BF, closer to BC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The Battlelog ad shows a couple of things not on the main BF4 page:
> 
> 
> 
> That soldier looks Oriental.


So we get to shoot Chinese/N-Koreans this time?
Id like to shoot 'Murricans.


----------



## kcuestag

I loved BFBC2, and I'm pretty sure Battlefield 4 won't be like BFBC2, more like BF2 and BF3.

Yeah, it will have DLC content, probably another "Premium" service, but honestly, it was well worth it on Battlefield 3, so far the game gave almost 600 hours of played time and I believe I can still put a few more hundred before Battlefield 4 comes out, so I'll gladly do the same for Battlefield 4 if that means a lot more hours of enjoying the game, of course, if it's under a reasonable price.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I loved BFBC2, and I'm pretty sure Battlefield 4 won't be like BFBC2, more like BF2 and BF3.
> 
> Yeah, it will have DLC content, probably another "Premium" service, but honestly, it was well worth it on Battlefield 3, so far the game gave almost 600 hours of played time and I believe I can still put a few more hundred before Battlefield 4 comes out, so I'll gladly do the same for Battlefield 4 if that means a lot more hours of enjoying the game, of course, if it's under a reasonable price.


But BF3 was like Bad Company (tho bad company had better Singleplayer) the "Conquest" maps felt small and lacked design, they were all mostly just empty barren wastelands with some centric bases, there needs to be more vehicles on the Conquest maps and they need more varied-interiors and what not. I put 60h into the game before I quit it entirely, Havent touched it since around last summer. Im not paying 15 euro for 4 maps, especially when none of them seem designed with proper-Conquest in mind. Just more of the old BF3 barren wasteland type Conquest map. And especially since they havent even bothered to fix the hitreg issues, hitreg seems clientbased rather than serverbased which is stupid.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> I am not sure how reliable leaks are though. I will wait for the 3.27. I plan on not watching too many trailers or anything. The less I hype a game up, the less I am likely to hate it.
> 
> I am going to try some drivers tonight. 314.27 beta is on the list first. Unigine Heaven 4.0 ftw.
> 
> And I have been a BF fan since BFMC. Didn't play BC1, played BC2 a lot on 360, didn't play 2142 or 1942/3 or whatever.


Results from Unigine Heaven Benchmark:

GTX480 100% Fan Speed:

310.70 Stock Clock:
FPS: 22.3 Score: 561

310.70 OC (1.138V, 820Core, 1940Memory)
FPS: 25.5 Score: 643

314.21 Stock Clock:
FPS: 22.6 Score: 569

314.21 OC (1.138V, 820Core, 1940Memory)
FPS: 25.9 Score: 652


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> , hitreg seems clientbased rather than serverbased which is stupid.


What?! Have you ever played BFBC2? I'd much rather deal with getting shot behind walls than shots not registering at all sometimes. You could shoot someone in the head with a shotgun and get blood spewing over but still no hitmarkers or anything. I'm not saying that BF3 has good hitreg, but serverside wouldn't be such a great idea either.

Plus, people who blame hitreg in BF3 are people who suck at the game, no offense. So many people do good regardless or the ****ty hitreg.


----------



## hamzta09

BC2 used a "serverlagcompensation" system which meant those issues were there. Could we host our own servers in BC2?

The hitreg is awful, run behind corner and die 2 seconds later even with good ping (sub 20ms)
And since I only play Hardcore, I never encountered those "no hitmarkers" and my enemies died no prob.


----------



## redalert

After playing BFV, BF2 BC2 and BF3 they all have their problems with hitreg and hitboxes. BFV and BF2 had some flat out terrible hit boxes that made we rage so hard compared to BF3's around the corner deaths. Even the choppers had bad hit boxes in BF2 you would shoot a TV missile right through another chopper and nothing would happen sometimes. BF3 chopper if you shoot a TV missile there is a chance it can self destruct which has a bunch of times to me. .


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> After playing BFV, BF2 BC2 and BF3 they all have their problems with hitreg and hitboxes. BFV and BF2 had some flat out terrible hit boxes that made we rage so hard compared to BF3's around the corner deaths. Even the choppers had bad hit boxes in BF2 you would shoot a TV missile right through another chopper and nothing would happen sometimes. BF3 chopper if you shoot a TV missile there is a chance it can self destruct which has a bunch of times to me. .


In BF3 you can use your Jetplane as a missile, fly into enemy helicopter, bounce off - no scratch to either of you


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> In BF3 you can use your Jetplane as a missile, fly into enemy helicopter, bounce off - no scratch to either of you


That, or you end up exploding and the heli goes on with no damage whatsoever.


----------



## amd655

This sums my experience up with BF3:





You are either a hacker, or a really bad player... there is no good players in BF3, just hackers......









My Battlelog stats page: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


----------



## amd655

It's not like i don't do this normally....


----------



## amd655

How to play CTF????


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This sums my experience up with BF3:
> 
> *snip*
> 
> You are either a hacker, or a really bad player... there is no good players in BF3, just hackers......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Battlelog stats page: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/en/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


I think that's the way online shooters have always been. And usually those whining about "hackers" the loudest every other time they get killed are tomorrows cheaters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It's not like i don't do this normally....


Have to say I was laughing watching that Metro video. Was your ping like 9000 or something on that server ? Or was that a round against the drunk and blind. I haven't played much Metro until recently but most of the servers I've played in there is no freaking way I would get away with half those shots lol. Well done


----------



## amd655

I think it was 90-ish ping, the hit reg was a little off









Was a USA server, playing with a buddy


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I think it was 90-ish ping, the hit reg was a little off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was a USA server, playing with a buddy


whats the name of the song?


----------



## amd655

Encore Une Fois (Future Breeze Edit)


----------



## G33K

So I just got Premium, and I'm downloading all the EP's :3

20 gigs, computer spent 14 hours of the day redownloading the game before I went to sleep. Woke up and the 17 gigs or whatever of EP's were downloading, finally Endgame is about 80% done and crawling at 130 KB/s


----------



## keikei

Welcome to the party! A little late, but at least you show up!


----------



## crashdummy35

Is it just me or is the G36c feeling _different_..? Better. Like it did right after the BETA.

Had some good games running it.

Maybe it's just that I've been trying to get the SCAR-H under control (crappy as it is) and the G36c is just showing me exactly how bad that gun is..? Outsniped a sniper today in this game with it; from the road that divides Caspian, by the rocks, to the Check Point building the snipers love--using single fire and a Kobra sight.

Think I'm just gonna leave the SCAR completely alone and use this or the QBZ when I play engie.

Edit:

Whuh?

Maybe there is going to be female soldiers..?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

The SCAR -H is hard to control, i used to be a lot better with it myself.

Video:


----------



## calavera

How did you get the minimap and ammo window to be so close to center?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> How did you get the minimap and ammo window to be so close to center?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*
> 
> How did you get the minimap and ammo window to be so close to center?


It looks too small to be useful anyways.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It looks too small to be useful anyways.


Wat.

The minimap is one of the most useful things in the game....


----------



## Brainsick

You can also make it bigger by pressing 'M'.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wat.
> 
> The minimap is one of the most useful things in the game....


I know. I can't make out anything with it being that small though.


----------



## hamzta09

Ok so why doesnt gatling gun or is it minigun? On the APC kill Infantry?
Its like the bullets bounce off the infantry even though you get hitmarkers 24/7.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It looks too small to be useful anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Wat.
> 
> The minimap is one of the most useful things in the game....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I know. I can't make out anything with it being that small though.


So you don't use it at all ? Or default to larger view ? Or do you mean you play with a lower res to make it larger ?

I often flip it to larger view but couldn't stand to keep it there for long.
Playing in low res does nice things to the mini map. My eyes though !! It just looks .... bad.
HC without the mini map is fun every now and then. Afraid too much easy mode might make me soft though.












I blame it on Ghost12







I joined on him in a Metro server and we had a couple pretty fun rounds. Been hitting some of the 32 and 48 man Metro servers since then. Maybe I'm just enjoying mixing things up a bit. I've spent over a thousand hours playing this game but very little time on Metro or HC. Something about the combo of the 2 is just more fun than it should be ....


----------



## hamzta09

Havent played this since like last summer anyway, just a test video, runs good, 60fps while recording at ultra with 4x msaa.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just watched the first couple of minutes, looks good but rendered those trees very strange. Drivers up to date ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just watched the first couple of minutes, looks good but rendered those trees very strange. Drivers up to date ?


If you watched my vid, then thats Kharg Island, its basicly covered in those


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent played this since like last summer anyway, just a test video, runs good, 60fps while recording at ultra with 4x msaa.


Runs nice mate, i run 2xMSAA with medium shadows, all else i leave on high with no ambient occlusion, grants me 55-74FPS (74hz refresh)


----------



## amd655

Like this:


----------



## Ghost12

Why can i not get the mini map/hud move to work? i go into the correct file to the correct lines and save, then open the game, the mini map is exactly where it was. I go back into the settings prof file and the values have reverted to the originals.


----------



## amd655

Use this: http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Use this: http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/


This not working for me either properly, its moving it up the screen so is better because eye level but wont move to the middle, tried both sliders various settings, it also annoyingly lowers the position of the team chat text to within the map. I also notice an aim assist option is ticked, i did not know bf3 had this, should this remain checked or unchecked?


----------



## amd655

Aim assist is only for single player.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Aim assist is only for single player.


Ok thanks, and for the tool, at least the mini map has moved up the screen to eye level which will be a lot better. never really used so will try playing with it expanded later


----------



## amd655

Good luck, keep fooling around with it, and see what suits you best


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why can i not get the mini map/hud move to work? i go into the correct file to the correct lines and save, then open the game, the mini map is exactly where it was. I go back into the settings prof file and the values have reverted to the originals.


Might want to make sure you have "admin powers" when you open up that file. Should work, did for me anyway and I can't think of any other reason why it wouldn't for you.


----------



## amd655

DAT Music









Similar incident:


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Might want to make sure you have "admin powers" when you open up that file. Should work, did for me anyway and I can't think of any other reason why it wouldn't for you.


Yes have got admin powers, even checked the admission properties of the file. Just kept reverting. Even that settings editor will let me move it up the screen but not across for some reason. Least got it to eye level now so going to jump on a game and see what it is like there. I am on windows 8 wonder if that makes a diference.

Edit good video lol you have turned into metro boy, i will forever now call that office the ivioe office, you kept rambo styling that office when we played lol

Edit - amd655 what is that tool you have running on the top left of your screen with the gpu info?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am on windows 8 wonder if that makes a diference.
> 
> Edit good video lol you have turned into metro boy, i will forever now call that office the ivioe office, you kept rambo styling that office when we played lol


Wouldn't doubt it being Windows 8 causing headaches, it seems to do that lol.

haha, going to have to make another vehicle only montage or something to balance out all the metro I've been playing. And now that you say that, I do seems to gravitate towards that office a lot.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Wouldn't doubt it being Windows 8 causing headaches, it seems to do that lol.
> 
> haha, going to have to make another vehicle only montage or something to balance out all the metro I've been playing. And now that you say that, I do seems to gravitate towards that office a lot.


When we played and i nearly had the shot on you twice was exactly where i spotted you running to lol unfortunately someone killed you with rpg or something so no chance to even up the personal score for blowing my head off on the train lol

edit - not played metro myself either, been hammering kaiser railroad constantly


----------



## Amhro

haha, my best double ever!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice, I'm jealous. Terrible at flying here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Nice, I'm jealous. Terrible at flying here.


Same here. I try and try and have gotten to where I can destroy tanks and stuff but, as soon as a decent pilot goes up, I'm dead. Sux cause I'd love to be able to play AS mode.


----------



## HPE1000

Two words, Xbox Controller.


----------



## crashdummy35

Might try a joystick. A decent one from the egg is only like 30 bucks.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Two words, Key Bindings.


fixed


----------



## crashdummy35

I've got Pitch Up on the space bar--the important bind but, I think I just waited to long to really try and learn.


----------



## Amhro

i tried joystick once, it was awful







seriously, i was not able to fly, not to say aim at other jets... mouse and keyboard all the way


----------



## amd655

Random video...... of a random match i had today....randomly.


----------



## Adam^

Been rocking 417 with laser and holo sight, people get so angry when you run at them and pop pop they're dead. KH2002 is hugely underrated as well, just a shame so many people are skill rocking the m16.


----------



## amd655

What is wrong with M16?

In fact, what is wrong with any weapon??

A weapon does not kill you, the person holding that weapon does, as does the person behind the mouse and keyboard.

Like giving a 2 year old the M16 vs a Soldier..

LOL


----------



## Adam^

Nothing is wrong, you're rather easily agitated its quite amusing. People can use whatever they want, but it'd be nice for people to use different guns rather than having 500 stars on their M16.


----------



## amd655

I was not agitated....LOL


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Why would BF3 drop to 40-45fps sometimes when looking in a certain direction? I noticed it today and I have my i5-2500k at stock atm. The GPU's where still only ~25-45% usage with v-sync on. I rebooted and OCed to 4.0GHz and it was 60fps in a different server, but same drop in Gulf of Oman. That game ended, I rebooted, set i5 to stock, and in I think the same server this time at Karkand, I was getting same type of fps drop, 40-45 when looking into map from US base.

So could it be the server ? Isn't a stock i5 good enough to hold 60fps ? Never noticed this before, and it just so happens I'm back to stock today, so I'm wondering WTH ?


----------



## Mbalmer

I have been going through and playing with each gun and "leveling" it so I can get all the attachments for each gun. I have been having a blast going from gun to gun. Before I started to do this, I would have said that the AEK is my favorite gun, and I do have the most kills with it, but I'm pretty sure I have changed my mind.

M16A3 - This just has to be the best all around gun. Not really my fave, but hard to beat with any gun.
AEK-971 - When using good, it is a blast to play with.
AKS-74u - Right now I would say this is my favorite gun to use in TDM. I love the way it sounds and the recoil on it must just fit my style because I can mow people down with it and it isn't the best gun stat wise. If you haven't put time into this one, then I suggest you do because it is a lot of fun.
SCAR-L is a lot of fun too.

What is everyone's favorite and not necessarily "Best" gun?


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adam^*
> 
> Nothing is wrong, you're rather easily agitated its quite amusing. People can use whatever they want, *but it'd be nice for people to use different guns rather than having 500 stars on their M16*.


Why should that matter to you? Shouldn't you just be worried about what you're using?


----------



## coolmidgetqc

Bored to dead to play this game alone. I consider myself an above average player (always finish top 3 in my games).

Looking for fun but serious people to play with.

add me. SSGfreak


----------



## Caz

I whoop guys that have hundreds of stars on guns. I only got single digits.


----------



## Apocalypse Maow

KH2002 is pretty fun and I couldn't agree with you more about the AKS 74U. It's such an awesome starter weapon.


----------



## amd655

My fave weapon is the SCAR-H, it is a devil for blasting people in a short burst with it's heavy damage, but also is tricky to use due to it's lower RPM and hard recoil. (Top Weapon) -32 Service Stars

M16 is also a fun weapon, i can be a lot more aggressive, go in and mutilate a few folk









AEK-971.... this weapon is a strange one, it is good and bad.... it fires rapidly and has a nice recoil pattern, but it reloads awkwardly...

SV98.... A really nice weapon in any match, even close quarters, just do not expect a good KDR after


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## amd655

2 guys with over 200+ping, and a few bad mouthing enemies calling cheats... typical TDM









Nice footage, and welcome to BF3 soldier!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Why would BF3 drop to 40-45fps sometimes when looking in a certain direction? I noticed it today and I have my i5-2500k at stock atm. The GPU's where still only ~25-45% usage with v-sync on. I rebooted and OCed to 4.0GHz and it was 60fps in a different server, but same drop in Gulf of Oman. That game ended, I rebooted, set i5 to stock, and in I think the same server this time at Karkand, I was getting same type of fps drop, 40-45 when looking into map from US base.
> 
> So could it be the server ? Isn't a stock i5 good enough to hold 60fps ? Never noticed this before, and it just so happens I'm back to stock today, so I'm wondering WTH ?


Its cpu intense. look at the sky for max frames look at the action and watch the drop. Check your gpu use when this happens, every chip i see regardless of the speed bottlenecks in this game even if only slighlty, just have to push it all you can to reduce it so its not as noticeable re minimum frame rates. You dont want to be using in game vsync also= input lag

Edit - had some annoying endgame happenings last couple of days - kaiser railroad - stuck on railway in lav approaching d from us side, stuck in lav approaching e from rus side, upside down in t90 approaching d from the hills and to cap it all opted for the dropship lav and before it even finished the launch from the aircraft sequence it killed me out of bounds lol


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My fave weapon is the SCAR-H, it is a devil for blasting people in a short burst with it's heavy damage, but also is tricky to use due to it's lower RPM and hard recoil. (Top Weapon) -32 Service Stars
> 
> M16 is also a fun weapon, i can be a lot more aggressive, go in and mutilate a few folk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AEK-971.... this weapon is a strange one, it is good and bad.... it fires rapidly and has a nice recoil pattern, but it reloads awkwardly...
> 
> SV98.... A really nice weapon in any match, even close quarters, just do not expect a good KDR after


I used the SCAR-H a couple of times in the last two nights and I did pretty good with it. I haven't really tried the SV98 to much. I really, really, don't like the recon class. I have about 800 kills with the M98B, and that is a really good weapon. I also used the noob SKS a lot when I was just learning to play this game and genre. The recon class really drives me nuts sometimes. I hate when a guy jumps around, stops, quick scopes for a 1 hit headshot, and then skips off. They are either cheating or way better at this game then I will ever be....sadly, most of the time it is the latter.


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> What is everyone's favorite and not necessarily "Best" gun?


Used to be the Scar-H before they nerfed the damage and distance. That gun was practically a full auto capable sniper rifle at distance. Being as its a 7.62x51 it should hit that hard, bummed to see them weaken it.

Since then I usually play one of a few ways:

Assualt
AEK - up close spraying and medium range bursting
AN-94 - mid range area defense - Bipod + Acog = devastation on the 2 round burst this gun has.
Recon
M417 - stealthy flanking maneuvers and anti-sniping, acog / silencer / spawn beacon
Support
M249 - grip, extended magazine - squad suppression perk - welcome fo Blurryfield 3 when I hose the hallway with this thing.
P90 silenced - run and gun + c4 for getting up in their faces


----------



## amd655

I will show you how powerful the G3A3 is in a minute, it is GOD like....

Be back soon, gonna go chop up me a video









Got accused of hacking with it....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will show you how powerful the G3A3 is in a minute, it is GOD like....
> 
> Be back soon, gonna go chop up me a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got accused of hacking with it....


Yep, G3, Scar-H and AN-94 are upperclass rifles, takes some actual skill to use them but they are devastating in the right hands.


----------



## Ghost12

I have just been trying to play recon for last three rounds, im more useless than usual lol. I just cant do it. I got best recon on canals conquest but god only knows how the rest must have been afk or asleep lol. I just want to get one recon class service star then i will leave it forever.

G3 awesome gun, for some reason, maybe the rate of fire but it forces me to be more accurate and have higher hsk %


----------



## mavisky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have just been trying to play recon for last three rounds, im more useless than usual lol. I just cant do it. I got best recon on canals conquest but god only knows how the rest must have been afk or asleep lol. I just want to get one recon class service star then i will leave it forever.
> 
> G3 awesome gun, for some reason, maybe the rate of fire but it forces me to be more accurate and have higher hsk %


Grab a decent smg and a spawn beacon and you can be a very effective squad mate if you can be sneaky and flank well with silenced weapons. I pretty much suck at sitting 500 meters from the enemy and taking pot shots at them. Unless I'm shooting at other snipers I'm pretty useless too.


----------



## amd655

I get a sickening amount of HS's with the G3A3, it may be why they always cry hacker when i use it :/

It is like no one has ever touched some weapons, and just cry when they get blasted to kingdom come with an accurate shot to the bonce.

Bonce-(British slang for the head)


----------



## amd655

Here are my last 2 matches using G3A3 only, and a pistol obviously...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/58337130/791518471/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/58328229/791518471/

The last one above, i had to go out, so i ended up quitting, but both of these matches are in my upcoming video.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I get a sickening amount of HS's with the G3A3, it may be why they always cry hacker when i use it :/
> 
> It is like no one has ever touched some weapons, and just cry when they get blasted to kingdom come with an accurate shot to the bonce.
> 
> Bonce-(British slang for the head)


G3 is ridiculously powered with accuracy i agree, real quick kills

mavisky i will try that now with a proper gun, wasn`t camping anyway but got more kills with pistol as just don`t feel comfortable with the sniper rifles up close or medium range, i just cant seem to be quick enough. Just want the star then forever put it to rest, its engi all the way for me mainly


----------



## mavisky

I need to do more of the coop missions and unlock the G3 pretty bad.


----------



## Yleecoyote

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> And you know how easy anti-cheat software is to design how...
> 
> Arm chair experts don't count


No your right, when your right your right....... I don't know how hard ANTI-Cheat software is to build, but apparently its more difficult to build then a CHEAT software. I'm only stating a fact that you are already verifying...the game is full of hackers. I have been part of the BF community since the beginning with 1942. I have owned all their games, and this one I love the most. Its sad tho...they don't plane to fix a game, but just make another and brand it BF4. Got to hand it to EA when it comes to games and marketing tho. All I am saying is that EA/Dice have a failed anti-cheat system when it comes to this game.


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

why would a msi afterburner recording be laggy but gameplay fine?


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> why would a msi afterburner recording be laggy but gameplay fine?


Lower the capture frame rate setting in Afterburner. Afterburner is trying to capture at whatever frame rate you have set and it's too high for your hardware to record smoothly. I'd go for 40 considering you can play the game perfectly smooth.


----------



## amd655

Record at 60fps.

Ninja'd above


----------



## Ta2punk

For some reason I still cannot play this game with SLI enabled. Have they not fixed that yet.

Ive tried the most recent and 5 drivers back to try and find a solution. I dont know if its something Im doing thats causing the problem but I have checked everything.

Every time I start the game up I get, BF3 has stopped working error...so annoying.

I just came back from a 2-3 month break, which could be the problem. But the game works perfectly as soon as I turn SLI off.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> G3 is ridiculously powered with accuracy i agree, real quick kills
> 
> mavisky i will try that now with a proper gun, wasn`t camping anyway but got more kills with pistol as just don`t feel comfortable with the sniper rifles up close or medium range, i just cant seem to be quick enough. Just want the star then forever put it to rest, its engi all the way for me mainly


If you just want the Star, then grab the SKS and use iron sights. It is a great gun that is good for TDM, which would be the fastest way to get a star, in my opinion. I used it a lot when I first started playing the game. It is really good.


----------



## amd655

*G3A3 Video* Will be 1080p soon








I decided to smack on 4xMSAA for a crisper image


----------



## amd655

New banwave: http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


----------



## Ghost12

Using that bf3 settings editor to move the minimap has completely messed my settings up. It never worked in regards to moving the minimap to the middle anyway only up the middle left. I have uninstalled it and deleted the prof file and replaced with the original and now every time i open my game it reverts my prof file again to the minimap being up the screen. This is not the problem, the problem is the random nonsense from servers appears right in the middle of my screen whilst playing. How will i fix this anyone know?


----------



## amd655

I have no idea how you managed to mess it up, here is my settings:


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *G3A3 Video* Will be 1080p soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smack on 4xMSAA for a crisper image


nice video (noticed you don't rez much lol).

what weapon attachments are you using on your g3 (aside from the red dot scope)? what squad perk were you using?


----------



## amd655

Ahh, i usually do rez more, but i was just out for kills....








I will run a screenshot for you of my setup, i forgot.....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have no idea how you managed to mess it up, here is my settings:


I didnt mess it up, dont think it works properly with windows 8, the u tube video way doesn`t work and neither do the sliders in that app. Just fixed it with un-install that programme and reset all settings through the game option. The mini map can stay where it is lol


----------



## amd655

*G3A3 Setup.*


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *G3A3 Setup.*


thanks.


----------



## amd655




----------



## hamzta09

Why do they even bother with those videos? They show nothing but what we already know... land battles? OMG!!!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

how do you get weapon camo? Is it through game play or by paying EA


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *G3A3 Video* Will be 1080p soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smack on 4xMSAA for a crisper image


I am going to play with this gun tonight. I have 402 kills with it, but don't really remember thinking it was that great. I will check it out again and see if my opinion has changed. Good video.


----------



## amd655

I cannot believe what just happened









Playing TDM, and basically both teams left, and only 2 on our side, vs 4 on the opposition, i had around 145 kills, with 37 deaths, and the stupid admin goes and resets the map.......


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I cannot believe what just happened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing TDM, and basically both teams left, and only 2 on our side, vs 4 on the opposition, i had around 145 kills, with 37 deaths, and the stupid admin goes and resets the map.......


Maybe the server had a Blaze disconnect and dropped all players, also, when the round gets below 4 players, it restarts automatically, it's not the admin's fault.


----------



## amd655

It should never do that with 4 players still left... even when the new round started, there was still 4 players, and the enemy typing... ***?? in the chat


----------



## hamzta09

Dont you lose progress if the game just disconnects?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Dont you lose progress if the game just disconnects?


Well you lose progression if the server reset's it's self, or the Admin get's mad....


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New banwave: http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-latest50-bf3-lfb41.html


I didn't realize they ban'd this many people. Crazy!


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/03/22/what-we-want-from-battlefield-4/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Is anyone here experiencing weird pauses in their game every once in a while?

I don't recall suffering from this pre End Game, it's a small 1sec pause, it doesn't happen very often, but its there.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *G3A3 Video* Will be 1080p soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smack on 4xMSAA for a crisper image


Good video that funky, i just cant get into that tdm mode, the randomness drives me insane lol


----------



## amd655

You have to be aware all the time, and have eyes in your backside


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Hi again !
> 
> Just encoding 2 Videos on Youtube i've made before .Links coming later ,when it's done .
> 
> Does anyone here know a good Converter with CUDA ?
> 
> btw no connection issues .
> 
> 1st. USA Server B2K
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JlEsMUEns4&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 2nd. EU Server CQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC7DwXYnHvk&feature=youtu.be


**** i got this sh.. again !but this time i think its a windows update

Plattformupdate fur Windows 7 x64 Edition (KB2670838)

or

Update für Windows 7 für x64-Systeme (KB2791765)

since i had these Updates installed i have also Troubles on arma 2/day Z


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *G3A3 Video* Will be 1080p soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to smack on 4xMSAA for a crisper image


So whats the last song and are you using Sony vegas?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wuest3nFuchs*
> 
> Does anyone here know a good Converter with CUDA ?


There are like no apps that support the 6xx series with CUDA.
Sony Vegas 12? Nope.
Power Director 11? Nope.

They use CPU only unless you choose OpenCL, but even then its slow as hell.


----------



## amd655

I used Windows Movie Maker, i have skills with that program









Songs used:

Falling Down by Kenzie May & Sub Focus
Expert by Skism

As to the Micro-Stutter issue, i left a reply on that guys YT channel, i will repeat it here:

"Hi, search for Realmware settings editor in Google, then in the console commands section within the tool, limit your FPS to 75, this will bring down the overhead frames﻿ and cause a much smoother experience."


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.chiploco.com/battlefield-4-poster-with-release-date-gets-leaked-23042/

Saw this in another thread

Do you think they will offer premium on release/pre order this time?


----------



## hamzta09

I was mainly asking due to the slowmo parts. If I slowmo using PD11 the sound cuts off completely beyond 25% slowmo.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.chiploco.com/battlefield-4-poster-with-release-date-gets-leaked-23042/
> 
> Saw this in another thread
> 
> Do you think they will offer premium on release/pre order this time?


Theyll probably offer "Back To Karkand" preorder thing this time aswell.. but obv diff maps, probably rehashed once again.


----------



## amd655

I really hope BF4 shows an improvement over BF3, BF3 is a good game, but it feels less than a Battlefield game, only time shall tell..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I really hope BF4 shows an improvement over BF3, BF3 is a good game, but it feels less than a Battlefield game, only time shall tell..


It will with the graphics if what they are saying about the engine is true but don`t think the game play as in lots of cod style will as they are competing for sales within that market. I never played a bf game so im happy with it but i know you bf veterans miss a lot of features. Its been my first online fps and i have enjoyed the hard learning curve training for bf4 lol only played since last august.


----------



## hamzta09

BF3 has a learning curve? lol.
Well, battlelog and origin could be considered a learning curve though. Cause they sometimes do what they want and not what you want. The game however, get in choose weapon and shoot enemy.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 has a learning curve? lol.
> Well, battlelog and origin could be considered a learning curve though. Cause they sometimes do what they want and not what you want. The game however, get in choose weapon and shoot enemy.


For someone getting older and played football manager pretty exclusively for the best part of 25 years i can assure you it has a learning curve lol


----------



## amd655

Every game has a learning curve, the way you go about it pronounces that curve in different ways.

Like, i sucked at Jets, and still mediocre.....


----------



## FloJoe6669

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> BF3 has a learning curve? lol.
> Well, battlelog and origin could be considered a learning curve though.


----------



## sew333

I so love this game. I play on all maxed details with MSAA and game is so smooth
But gameplay is so lovely. I can play that game many times without get bored.

+ i have my own language with dubbing PL


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> Is anyone here experiencing weird pauses in their game every once in a while?
> 
> I don't recall suffering from this pre End Game, it's a small 1sec pause, it doesn't happen very often, but its there.


I was seeing it for a while after that 6 GB EG patch. I repair installed and reset my settings and it's gone now.


----------



## Ghost12

Just been unfortunate enough to play on caspian with candyman raping from the air lol, played a short while then had to quit was just pointless i got killed 3 times by him in spawn lol, i usually stay away from caspian but just fancied a run


----------



## amd655

You could always go against me in Infantry combat??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You could always go against me in Infantry combat??


Why? you suffering from loneliness? a need to blow your own trumpet? sure you can accomplish that in tdm .


----------



## amd655

ooooawohohoho, who stomped on your egg shell?

Sheesh...


----------



## amd655

Some...PKP?


----------



## amd655

Damn that vid looks laggy, was before i optimized the video render settings :/

Here have some Recon action


----------



## SkateZilla

Capture the Sub... roflmao!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn that vid looks laggy, was before i optimized the video render settings :/
> 
> Here have some Recon action


Doesnt look to bad!


----------



## HPE1000

BF4, getting closer I will probably go premium this time around.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I am not sure, I know there are a lot of "haters" and it's something I will never understand about people on the internet, but I see nothing wrong with WGT. I am not a kid, or a fanboy, I just really dont see anything wrong with woody.

Can't wait to see their follow up videos, all of them.


----------



## G33K

They announced BF4 before like the second BF3 EP even came out. Way to COD-ify it up, EA.

Hater aside, I don't really see a reason for me to blow $60 on it yet. It better either blow me away or I make a lot of money at my new job so that another BF isn't a huge expense.


----------



## amd655

I would invest in a new PC before even considering BF4, let alone 3...


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> BF4, getting closer I will probably go premium this time around.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure, I know there are a lot of "haters" and it's something I will never understand about people on the internet, but I see nothing wrong with WGT. I am not a kid, or a fanboy, I just really dont see anything wrong with woody.
> 
> Can't wait to see their follow up videos, all of them.


that's not you is it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G33K*
> 
> They announced BF4 before like the second BF3 EP even came out. Way to COD-ify it up, EA.
> 
> Hater aside, I don't really see a reason for me to blow $60 on it yet. It better either blow me away or I make a lot of money at my new job so that another BF isn't a huge expense.


by the time it comes out it will be over 2 years. so cod how?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> that's not you is it?


nooooo lol

I was just simply stating that I don't understand why everyone just jumps on the hate wagon all the time on him.


----------



## Eagle1995

Finally only just buying this game - and thats only because it was half price for the premium edition yesterday lol
only 1.5 years late to the party!


----------



## Descadent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> nooooo lol
> 
> I was just simply stating that I don't understand why everyone just jumps on the hate wagon all the time on him.


ooo i missed the part where you had text above the video lol.

I sub to him, he's primarily all CoD but maybe people hate him because he is a gamer who is a dad, an adult, with a wife. and jealous?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Descadent*
> 
> ooo i missed the part where you had text above the video lol.
> 
> I sub to him, he's primarily all CoD but maybe people hate him because he is a gamer who is a dad, an adult, with a wife. and jealous?


I guess, people just say the worst stuff about his son, that is what is going on again right now and he is disabling all his ratings because another youtuber went after him saying his son is a ******/ and gay and how he is a horrible parent for putting his family on youtube.....


----------



## Descadent

they comment about his daughter all the time too


----------



## kcuestag

As soon as the BF4 trailer launches tomorrow I'll make an Official BF4 thread so we can move there.

Edit:

Or I might just do it now.


----------



## HPE1000

Go for it


----------



## kcuestag

Done! Please post anything related to Battlefield 4 here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1375478/official-battlefield-4-information-discussion-thread


----------



## ~sizzzle~

grrr.... anybody else ?


----------



## kcuestag

I just entered my server just fine.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

thanks, I think it was on my end. Cleared up shortly after you replied.


----------



## crashdummy35

nvm moving to new thread.


----------



## G33K

Ah, I thought it was launching next year or something. Shows how little I've looked into it


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Since when can't an i5-2500k power BF3 at max settings, w/ 7950 CF for 1080p

Running fraps, I see and feel the fps drop into the 40s and 50s a lot lately. I sure never noticed it doing this a month ago, or last year when I had a 6950 CF for that matter. Something seems wrong, or is this just my imagination.

With v-sync on the 7950 CF usage is only 30-50%, so its not them.

What are other peoples fps. WTH??????? aaaarrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey ..you guys ever see this before ? it's on one of the new maps
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y9rgp6qfzi2hfvy/4srEecuNm0#/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bf320130330035847963.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## calavera

Yes, there's a few easter eggs. Just search on youtube.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> hey ..you guys ever see this before ? it's on one of the new maps
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/y9rgp6qfzi2hfvy/4srEecuNm0#/
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/837/bf320130330035847963.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Gotta love how dice skipped out on making any gadgets inside the helicopters.
"oh surely they wont notice this big black"


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Since when can't an i5-2500k power BF3 at max settings, w/ 7950 CF for 1080p
> 
> Running fraps, I see and feel the fps drop into the 40s and 50s a lot lately. I sure never noticed it doing this a month ago, or last year when I had a 6950 CF for that matter. Something seems wrong, or is this just my imagination.
> 
> *With v-sync on the 7950 CF usage is only 30-50%, so its not them.*
> 
> What are other peoples fps. WTH??????? aaaarrrrgggghhhhh


You can not check gpu use and cpu bottleneck while using vsync. Turn off vsync for a start then see the real use and i guarantee you will have huge gpu drops on the big maps which will indicate cpu bottleneck if your cpu use is surpassing the gpu`s. That 2500k needs heavily overclocking to reduce the bottleneck not remove it completely. Multiplayer is extremely cpu heavy on certain maps, kaiser railroad 64p for example is horribly optimised.

All maxed out i get minimums never below 60. That is because my cpu is @5ghz, with my cpu [email protected] i would get drops to minimums of 45-50 - i tested it this week


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

It seems worse since I got AK and AM expansions. I can remember watching fraps when I 1st got a single 7950, and was pleased to see that it held 60fps with v-sync almost always, on full 64p servers of BF3 and B2K.

I've convinced myself something is different, or maybe my mind has sped up...

The lagginess is what prompted me to start using fraps lately.

The BF3 install was 1 of the 1st things on a 128GB sata3 SSD just for games. Just in the last1-2 months I got AK and AM, now the SSD has 23GB free, just under 25% free, so that should be alright still.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> It seems worse since I got AK and AM expansions. I can remember watching fraps when I 1st got a single 7950, and was pleased to see that it held 60fps with v-sync almost always, on full 64p servers of BF3 and B2K.
> 
> I've convinced myself something is different, or maybe my mind has sped up...
> 
> The lagginess is what prompted me to start using fraps lately.


Ak is very cpu intense for me especially armored shield or poorly optimised never sure which lol. The worst i find now is definitely kaiser railroad. On armored shield which i play a lot with my [email protected] and gpux2 stock my gpu use never drops below the 70%mark and generally driving around its 99% but when was using [email protected] could drop into the 50% mark on same map which is why i swapped my cpu.


----------



## Amhro

didnt really expect this after missing that jet, lol


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> It seems worse since I got AK and AM expansions. I can remember watching fraps when I 1st got a single 7950, and was pleased to see that it held 60fps with v-sync almost always, on full 64p servers of BF3 and B2K.
> 
> I've convinced myself something is different, or maybe my mind has sped up...
> 
> The lagginess is what prompted me to start using fraps lately.
> 
> The BF3 install was 1 of the 1st things on a 128GB sata3 SSD just for games. Just in the last1-2 months I got AK and AM, now the SSD has 23GB free, just under 25% free, so that should be alright still.


Stop using Fraps and switch to MSI Afterburner. There's little to no frame drop with AB and the record quality is much better IMO.


----------



## Ghost12

[


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



quote name="Amhro" url="/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/47920#post_19637236"]






didnt really expect this after missing that jet, lol[/quote]

Bf3 great moments


----------



## amd655

Dat shot O.O

I did a similar thing at the beginning of a match on Firestorm in my tank... shot a shell above the hill, and hit someone on the other side, it f felt so epic xD


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Stop using Fraps and switch to MSI Afterburner. There's little to no frame drop with AB and the record quality is much better IMO.


I'm not recording

With v-sync off the fps was still 40-110, mostly ~90 but still drops under 60 which I hate. The crossfire GPU % usage was only 40-60% vs 25-50% with v-sync.

Startmanger has the cpu at +80% for sure, if not 90%

So even if nothing is wrong (why did I only notice it lately??????????????????)...then an i5 is too weak for a 7950 CF, look forward haswell equivalent for games, don't need to afford the cores+(2xcores)threads type


----------



## amd655

I never drop below 60fps with a single 480, even on ULTRA with 4xMSAA... (map dependency)

2500k can handle 2 7950's fine, BF3 is a CPU and GPU hog though.

Try overclocking your CPU?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I never drop below 60fps with a single 480, even on ULTRA with 4xMSAA... (map dependency)
> 
> 2500k can handle 2 7950's fine, BF3 is a CPU and GPU hog though.
> 
> Try overclocking your CPU?


Needs to be above 4.5 to reduce the bottleneck not remove it. What people do not understand about pairing 2 x high end gpu in a cpu heavy [email protected] only 1080p is beyond me.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Needs to be above 4.5 to reduce the bottleneck not remove it...


QFT.

I oc'd my GPU +200mhz and thought I'd go from med to ultra and keep 65fps at all times. However that was not the case with my 2500k at stock speed. Not until I oc'd to 4.3ghz could I keep 65fps.


----------



## Capt

Does anyone play in the OCN server because I always see it empty?


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

I'm about to hit you all with a double whammy...can you handle it? I know that this is an 'older' game, but, I took advantage of the Origin game sale last week, and in light of all of the Battlefield 4 jazz that's going on right now, what the heck? Here we go!

Battlefield 3 Gameplay (Air) - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:





Battlefield 3 Gameplay (Ground) - Nvidia Surround - GTX 480 SLI:


----------



## hamzta09

Ultra, Rush Canals


Low


High


58fps on High, on a tiny TDM like map, Rush with like 48 players? Dayum my cards a beassst.


----------



## Caz

Very interesting. Love BF3Stats.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Just a little fun on the canals.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just a little fun on the canals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good video . You going to be chasing recon ss now lol?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thanks, I don't know about that SS though.


----------



## Ghost12

Been trying to get one myself i just cant find any interest in the class long enough lol. I had couple interesting rounds on metro with it though and the mp7/extended/laser. Got few ribbons from the tugs at the bottom of the steps, then when playing from up top bursting down the steps and breaking through with the 7 lol. Was fun but for large conquest recon bores me to tears im afraid . 61% to ss lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Been trying to get one myself i just cant find any interest in the class long enough lol. I had couple interesting rounds on metro with it though and the mp7/extended/laser. Got few ribbons from the tugs at the bottom of the steps, then when playing from up top bursting down the steps and breaking through with the 7 lol. Was fun but for large conquest recon bores me to tears im afraid . 61% to ss lol


Try it on Rush, spawn beacons and tugs/mavs are incredibly useful on rush. Just don't snipe from the top of the hill on Damavand when you're supposed to be attacking


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Been trying to get one myself i just cant find any interest in the class long enough lol. I had couple interesting rounds on metro with it though and the mp7/extended/laser. Got few ribbons from the tugs at the bottom of the steps, then when playing from up top bursting down the steps and breaking through with the 7 lol. Was fun but for large conquest recon bores me to tears im afraid . 61% to ss lol


try playing recon in close quarters, with a shotgun maybe.. tugs will bring you some points, and especially flag captures.. and of course, with shotgun you will beat s**t out of everyone


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> try playing recon in close quarters, with a shotgun maybe.. tugs will bring you some points, and especially flag captures.. and of course, with shotgun you will beat s**t out of everyone


Yes thanks amhro thats the way i can play it for easy points, i will try lol @yonder i cant play recon with sniper on rush its just not for me, i don`t even play rush at all really. I love large conquest and its rare i play anything else really, the odd game of metro now and again re smaller maps. I love the endgame style except riverside. Kaiser railroad is by far my favourite map now. I don`t even play tdm either, very rarely.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Try it on *Rush*, spawn beacons and tugs/mavs are incredibly useful on rush. *Just don't snipe from the top of the hill on Damavand when you're supposed to be attacking*


What wonderful game are you playing sir?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> What wonderful game are you playing sir?


Rush, on Damavand Peak ~ Battlefield 3


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Rush, on Damavand Peak ~ Battlefield 3


But I thought rush was just a game mode where you see how long you can last against snipers before dying.

In the beginning it's sort of like a huge "NOT IT!" with snipers taking the dirt bikes, riding off into the sunset, and dumping their bikes at the edge of the map to set up camp leaving the rest of us fodder to plod forward on foot. Are you telling me it's not supposed to be like this? /mindblown


----------



## amd655

If you wish to really dominate, go ahead and use SLUG rounds on the 870MCS or SPAS-12, it will require precision aiming and very fast/careful timing, but it will slay everything on the Battlefield that is not armor.

As i shall demonstrate with my own personal fave..... the 870MCS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## [email protected]

Shotguns are for Call of Duty freaks. Sorry telling the truth here. You won't last shooting a opponent far away with a slug anyways cuz the range is different. Shotguns are only a easy cheap punch when it comes to close quarters. It doesn't take much skill. Good luck reloading though.

You'd be surprised how many dumb players just run around their corners with the 870 and i just dominate them with my engineer weapons or assault weapons and revive my team


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Shotguns are for Call of Duty freaks. Sorry telling the truth here. You won't last shooting a opponent far away with a slug anyways cuz the range is different. Shotguns are only a easy cheap punch when it comes to close quarters. It doesn't take much skill. Good luck reloading though.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many dumb players just run around their corners with the 870 and i just dominate them with my engineer weapons or assault weapons and revive my team


I love how wrong you are, 870MCS with SLUGS is like bringing a sniper rifle to a meat grinder......
Suicide in any close quarters match due to the awkward shot, it is very unforgiving if you miss but will reward you with nice fast kills if you can aim it correctly, this is where the skill factor counts.
Assault and Engineer weapons are the easiest in the game.....LOL

Call of Duty? has nothing to do with shotguns, if you feel this way, you have a few issues inside your head pal.


----------



## hamzta09

Skillfactor?
Shotgun?

I used to run around with the MC and the "more damage bullet" (not accuracy one) on the Rush maps and totally one hit everything.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I love how wrong you are, 870MCS with SLUGS is like bringing a sniper rifle to a meat grinder......
> Suicide in any close quarters match due to the awkward shot, it is very unforgiving if you miss but will reward you with nice fast kills if you can aim it correctly, this is where the skill factor counts.
> Assault and Engineer weapons are the easiest in the game.....LOL
> 
> Call of Duty? has nothing to do with shotguns, if you feel this way, you have a few issues inside your head pal.


Maybe you should re-read what i said. I said it packs a punch in close quarters and doesn't do it's job in bigger maps. Not to mention anyone who wields a shotgun clearly always run around down the hallway without watching your corners ergo you'd be surprised how many CALL OF DUTY players don't think in close quarter matches. I just played BF3 last night and this guy was whoring the 870 the whole time in Metro maps and all i had to do was hide in a corner and by no surprise he RAN past me like a idiot. SHANKED..

Sorry everyone plays differently and i could care less what you think. Shotguns are for players who cannot aim with a proper gun due to recoil. You'd be surprised how many gamers never learn to burst fire.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Skillfactor?
> Shotgun?
> 
> I used to run around with the MC and the "more damage bullet" (not accuracy one) on the Rush maps and totally one hit everything.


It depends on the player, but saying Assault or Engineer takes more skill... is like saying using a Tank instead of a supermarket trolly to go shopping is easiest.

The Call of Duty thing invalidated everything he wrote anyway.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I love how wrong you are, 870MCS with SLUGS is like bringing a sniper rifle to a meat grinder......
> Suicide in any close quarters match due to the awkward shot, it is very unforgiving if you miss but will reward you with nice fast kills if you can aim it correctly, this is where the skill factor counts.
> Assault and Engineer weapons are the easiest in the game.....LOL
> 
> Call of Duty? has nothing to do with shotguns, if you feel this way, you have a few issues inside your head pal.


I agree with you. I love the spas/slug , not used it for a while but have 488 kills.Slug needs more accuracy short to medium. For rampaging i cant look past mp7/extended/laser. Hip fire with burst to keep the bloom small even at medium its fast and deadly, kill 3-5 enemy group in seconds


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe you should re-read what i said. I said it packs a punch in close quarters and doesn't do it's job in bigger maps. Not to mention anyone who wields a shotgun clearly always run around down the hallway without watching your corners ergo you'd be surprised how many CALL OF DUTY players don't think in close quarter matches. I just played BF3 last night and this guy was whoring the 870 the whole time in Metro maps and all i had to do was hide in a corner and by no surprise he RAN past me like a idiot. SHANKED..
> 
> Sorry everyone plays differently and i could care less what you think. Shotguns are for players who cannot aim with a proper gun due to recoil. You'd be surprised how many gamers never learn to burst fire.


I am still lost at this:

"you'd be surprised how many CALL OF DUTY players don't think in close quarter matches."

Come say this again.....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
































Now my CALL OF DUTY days:


----------



## amd655

People who stereotype are usually the bad players in games, i will say nothing more.


----------



## HPE1000

People who use shotguns don't know how to aim? LOL...


----------



## Ghost12

People who say shotgun is noob should check out the spas 12 king - acorn hunter. I watched a video recently of him going up against a good player, that is now in ipdrops team with an m16a3 on bazzaar an absolutely owned with it even from distance.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> People who use shotguns don't know how to aim? LOL...


I actually prefer Shotguns over any other weapon in the game. My favorite setup for a long time has been the Spas 12 + Slugs + 8x Rifle Scope. This is what I call the anti-sniper class and it works amazingly well even in close quarters.









Robbaz (one of my favorite Youtubers of all time) started the shotgun sniping trend since the beginning of BF3. There is some minor profanity in his videos so you have been warned.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> People who say shotgun is noob should check out the spas 12 king - acorn hunter.


This is exactly what I was thinking as I was reading down the page.

I went up against him and a few other GmFc guys on Bazaar one day. It is uncanny how accurate he is at mid range shots with the spas + slug. Not an easy thing to do and not exactly the best setup for close range stuff. They joined on the same team I was on and I switched after people started rage quitting to help even things out a tiny bit. It was fun going up against Kfield, Pacino and the others, I enjoy playing against good players. I can say though that it is understandable how Acorn Hunter has been known to make even other comp players rage when he pulls out that spas. I might be wrong but I think he might have changed his name to GmFc_Slugs.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> This is exactly what I was thinking as I was reading down the page.
> 
> I went up against him and a few other GmFc guys on Bazaar one day. It is uncanny how accurate he is at mid range shots with the spas + slug. Not an easy thing to do and not exactly the best setup for close range stuff. They joined on the same team I was on and I switched after people started rage quitting to help even things out a tiny bit. It was fun going up against Kfield, Pacino and the others, I enjoy playing against good players. I can say though that it is understandable how Acorn Hunter has been known to make even other comp players rage when he pulls out that spas. I might be wrong but I think he might have changed his name to GmFc_Slugs.


Yes very good, i just don`t buy into all this noob this noob that description being applied to almost everything lol. There are some great weapons and people with various skill sets that can use them.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you wish to really dominate, go ahead and use SLUG rounds on the 870MCS or SPAS-12, it will require precision aiming and very fast/careful timing, but it will slay everything on the Battlefield that is not armor.
> 
> As i shall demonstrate with my own personal fave..... the 870MCS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Love the 870 as well, in my top 5 and will stay there forever I hope <3
It really is like a pump action bolt sniper rifle, same stopping power and good for 1 shot kills at 100+m with the slugs (on Hardcore at least). Even on normal you can 1 hit kill to the chest, I was called a hacker in game for doing just that, was very funny. 870 also has some of the best iron sites of any gun, and amazing hipfire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sorry everyone plays differently and i could care less what you think. Shotguns are for players who cannot aim with a proper gun due to recoil. You'd be surprised how many gamers never learn to burst fire.


To be fair he was talking about running slugs on pump actions, which does require skill since you have to aim. It's not like he was boasting about running a saiga or USAS with buckshot, and spamming everything.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Me dooing a bit of flying, music was for a friend who picked th piece himself.


----------



## TheYonderGod

M240Beast









It's my first montage, let me know what you think of my awesome editing skillz


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> [
> VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9FVO6T_f8A[/VIDEO]
> 
> M240Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first montage, let me know what you think of my awesome editing skillz


Good video but it never ceases to amaze me the sheer stupidity of the players on the escalators in metro lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good video but it never ceases to amaze me the sheer stupidity of the players on the escalators in metro lol


lol, for most of the game they had a couple guys prone with bipods down stairs, they got tired of me backraging them, lol.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M240Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first montage, let me know what you think of my awesome editing skillz


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M240Beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my first montage, let me know what you think of my awesome editing skillz


lol knew it had something to do with xfactor. At the end it looked like they were trying to knife you but failing? Or maybe that was a glitched body hanging in front of you. So many noobs on metro...


----------



## Ghost12

Just paid £8.81 for another copy of bf3 for my little one to play with his brother, they play and skype with a couple of other kids from germany on their own server. Absolute bargain, was supposed to be the basic edition but the key was limited edition, karkand and some sort of starter pack. Well pleased


----------



## LuminatX

So ive been out of the loop for a while, is the fxaa injector "illegal" now? so to speak?
really hate the color correction this game has.


----------



## Darren9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> So ive been out of the loop for a while, is the fxaa injector "illegal" now? so to speak?
> really hate the color correction this game has.


No, just unconfirmed rumours supposing the injector would be banned because the "hack tool" was. I've always used it.


----------



## amd655

Hack Tool was known as the File Tweaker, which you will be banned by PB for use of it (stated on Battlelog forums by BP themselves)
Realmware Colour Tweaker used to be fully legit, and still is to a degree, it modifies files within the game to rid of all blue tint, it however goes against EA's TOS about modification of any game files, so people are shunned by Battlelog admins or EA themselves if caught, i however have used this, and will provide video proof.
People on the Forums also said it is a hack, when it clearly is not, it just removes the blue tint, which gives you no visible advantage over another player, something that can be tweaked with Nvidia's screen colour options in the driver control panel, or through injecting FXAA. Realmware's colour tweaker is the ultimate!

FXAA or any other shader based AA injection is 110% allowed by EA, and is not bannable, nor will get any issues with PB.

My Video for Realmware:


----------



## hamzta09

A nearly one year old video of me playing TDM pwning everyone.



And a douche in the comments saying you cant have that framerate while recording on a single gpu setup lmao.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> A nearly one year old video of me playing TDM pwning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> And a douche in the comments saying you cant have that framerate while recording on a single gpu setup lmao.


----------



## hamzta09

lol if theres an S after HTTP the entire post breaks.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lol if theres an S after HTTP the entire post breaks.


Funny thing you mention FPS, someone mentioned it in my Colour Tweaked Beauty video....

":O
for the whole video i thought you were using both of your 480's... didnt realize﻿ a single 480 can get this ammount of fps








awesome color correction, really liked the canal clips =]"

LOL..


----------



## kcuestag

Never bothered using shotguns until I read about them yesterday few pages back, gave the 870MCS a try with slug ammunition, holy crap, it's like having an overpowered sniper, It's amazing for maps like Seine, Bazaar, Metro, and not to mention TDM Noshahr Canals.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Never bothered using shotguns until I read about them yesterday few pages back, gave the 870MCS a try with slug ammunition, holy crap, it's like having an overpowered sniper, It's amazing for maps like Seine, Bazaar, Metro, and not to mention TDM Noshahr Canals.


Glad you like it









Beware of the name calling that goes on in the chat box when you frag too many folk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Never bothered using shotguns until I read about them yesterday few pages back, gave the 870MCS a try with slug ammunition, holy crap, it's like having an overpowered sniper, It's amazing for maps like Seine, Bazaar, Metro, and not to mention TDM Noshahr Canals.


I got 81% or something accuracy with it, its a BS weapon really. Way too easy to kill with.

I remember frag rounds being so darn overpowered.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I got 81% or something accuracy with it, its a BS weapon really. Way too easy to kill with.
> 
> I remember frag rounds being so darn overpowered.


Hate to break it to you, but is is a very balanced weapon the 870MCS, the damage comes from the round used.... a real SLUG would put a football sized hole in you.....
So it kind of makes sense.

870MCS with SLUGS sucks at times at it has a large chance of missing even when the reticle is aimed fully on target (happened to me a few times) and because it is a pump shotty, with low ROF...... you are dog meat to the enemy.

As i stated ages ago, you need good aiming skill with the 870MCS, and good timing.

It is easy for those who can use it.... just like anything is easy for those who can do things better than others.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beware of the name calling that goes on in the chat box when you frag too many folk


Yeah, I tend to hate those using Spas all the time in TDM Noshahr Canals, but now I understand why they use them.


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## zerocool327

Just downloaded bf3 and it's stuttering a bit on ultra. I was sure my pc could handle it, i guess i should bring it down to high?

i7 3770k 4.6ghz
660ti stock overclock
1080p resolution monitor.

Suggestions?


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool327*
> 
> Just downloaded bf3 and it's stuttering a bit on ultra. I was sure my pc could handle it, i guess i should bring it down to high?
> 
> i7 3770k 4.6ghz
> 660ti stock overclock
> 1080p resolution monitor.
> 
> Suggestions?


BF3 can sometimes be sensitive to CPU overclocks, try lowering back to stock and see what happens. What fps are you getting and are you using vsync?


----------



## amd655

660Ti with Ultra.... not a chance with smooth game play.

Turn MSAA to 2x. and use no ambient occlusion (eats FPS)


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

All right so my i5-2500k is bottlenecking my 7950 CF, with v-sync off the fps were 40-100, and the usage was like 30-60% vs 25-50% with v-sync.

So what CPU can keep 60fps with max settings, @1080p ?

Next week I'm ordering a 30" 2560x1600 IPS, sure hope the fps don't suffer too much. I can't afford an i5-4750k (or whatever its called)+ 1150 mobo till next year, without changing plans...(don't think about it, stop thinking about it....







)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> All right so my i5-2500k is bottlenecking my 7950 CF, with v-sync off the fps were 40-100, and the usage was like 30-60% vs 25-50% with v-sync.
> 
> So what CPU can keep 60fps with max settings, @1080p ?
> 
> Next week I'm ordering a 30" 2560x1600 IPS, sure hope the fps don't suffer too much. I can't afford an i5-4750k (or whatever its called)+ 1150 mobo till next year, without changing plans...(don't think about it, stop thinking about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You should be able to keep 60fps with your current cpu,although you may not max gpu use should still hit your minimums for playability. 2500k is still one of the best available.


----------



## zerocool327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 660Ti with Ultra.... not a chance with smooth game play.
> 
> Turn MSAA to 2x. and use no ambient occlusion (eats FPS)


Did this and it's a lot better., thanks.


----------



## zerocool327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> BF3 can sometimes be sensitive to CPU overclocks, try lowering back to stock and see what happens. What fps are you getting and are you using vsync?


Can't say, there's no benchmark option for the game...maybe because i have a cracked version of it or i have to download something that would let me know how many fps i'm getting.

<--newb in jedi training.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerocool327*
> 
> Can't say, there's no benchmark option for the game...maybe because i have a cracked version of it or i have to download something that would let me know how many fps i'm getting.
> 
> <--newb in jedi training.


Fraps or msi afterburner OSD tools.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> All right so my i5-2500k is bottlenecking my 7950 CF, with v-sync off the fps were 40-100, and the usage was like 30-60% vs 25-50% with v-sync.
> 
> So what CPU can keep 60fps with max settings, @1080p ?
> 
> Next week I'm ordering a 30" 2560x1600 IPS, sure hope the fps don't suffer too much. I can't afford an i5-4750k (or whatever its called)+ 1150 mobo till next year, without changing plans...(don't think about it, stop thinking about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Really? I've been running 680 SLI oc'd for few months with 2500k @ 4.6-4.9GHz.. I'm getting 90+ gpu usage all the time @ 5760x1080.
I'm pretty sure you have a driver problem.


----------



## zerocool327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Fraps or msi afterburner OSD tools.


I'll post it up when i get out of work.

also downloaded tomb raider, getting 60 fps exactly and it looks amazing/smooth.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> Really? I've been running 680 SLI oc'd for few months with 2500k @ 4.6-4.9GHz.. I'm getting 90+ gpu usage all the time @ 5760x1080.
> I'm pretty sure you have a driver problem.


So which driver are you using ? I have my 3770k at 4.4GHz with 680 sli 4 gb model, and can play bf3 on the asus 248gqe single monitor - 2 more coming - with LB enabled at 120fps + 120hz, then the next day, I fool around oc-ing the gpus, the game crashes with the DirectX error, I reset the gpus and BF3 still crashes. Reboot, still crashes. And before I messed with the gpus, I was playing BF3 for a few minutes, testing the LB.

That's the part I don't get - a few days ago, I installed the 314.22, did the driversweep thing, installed the 3d driver stuff for the new monitor, but had to clear the cmos, so CPU oc is gone. After up and running and playing BF3, I redo the cpu OC and it plays fine. That was yesterday.

So what's being finicky here ? the game ?

currently on air


----------



## zerocool327

Played the game for about 3 minutes. Fps was bouncing from 70-80 on ultra @ 1080p. Dropped below 70 probably 3 times during those three minutes but not below 62.

That's definitely an improvement from the first time i played


----------



## Krazee

Played today for around 2 hours, FPS were between 80 - 110 all on ULTRA!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Just bought Armored Kill since it contains what I really wanted from this game, did I waste my money ?

I've only been able to find a handful of servers using the new maps/DLC.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Just bought Armored Kill since it contains what I really wanted from this game, did I waste my money ?
> 
> I've only been able to find a handful of servers using the new maps/DLC.


Ak armored shield is one of my favourite maps, except the gunship and the fact it is rarely a close game. I have spent many hours in tank destroyers and never struggle to find a game on european servers, There is always a lot playing of varying numbers


----------



## hamzta09

So I was considering Premium when I saw it cheap.
Then I decided to check out the multiplayer browser, sorted all after Premium/All Expansions but B2K/Vanilla.
I find 20 servers total using Full/1-5, Normal/Hardcore with region being EU.

Seems like Premium aint worth it at all since no one plays and those that DO play play only End Game or CQ apparently, and there are way more (about 50-100) vanilla / b2k servers.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/?post-check-sum=fc7d9c3002&filtered=1&expand=1&gameexpansions=2048&gameexpansions=4096&gameexpansions=8192&gameexpansions=16384&useLocation=1&q=&gamepresets=1&gamepresets=2&premium=1&ranked=1&punkbuster=1&mapRotation=-1&modeRotation=-1&password=-1&slots=16&slots=1&maps=XP2_Factory&maps=XP2_Office&maps=XP2_Palace&maps=XP2_Skybar&maps=XP3_Alborz&maps=XP3_Desert&maps=XP3_Shield&maps=XP3_Valley&maps=XP4_FD&maps=XP4_Parl&maps=XP4_Quake&maps=XP4_Rubble&maps=XP5_001&maps=XP5_002&maps=XP5_003&maps=XP5_004&settings=&regions=&country=hr%7Cno%7Chu%7Clt%7Cgb%7Cde%7Cdk%7Cfi%7Cfr%7Cbg%7Cbe%7Csk%7Cit%7Cat%7Ccz%7Ccy%7Cse%7Csa%7Cpt%7Cpl%7Cua%7Crs%7Cru%7Cch%7Ces%7Cnl


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Just bought Armored Kill since it contains what I really wanted from this game, did I waste my money ?
> 
> I've only been able to find a handful of servers using the new maps/DLC.


Even 1 minor tweak to the Game browser filter can change the list of servers dramatically. So if you find a good server, favorite it. Use your game history also. Most have settled into their rotations so you have to look at the server page and see what they run.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So I was considering Premium when I saw it cheap.
> Then I decided to check out the multiplayer browser, sorted all after Premium/All Expansions but B2K/Vanilla.
> I find 20 servers total using Full/1-5, Normal/Hardcore with region being EU.
> 
> Seems like Premium aint worth it at all since no one plays and those that DO play play only End Game or CQ apparently, and there are way more (about 50-100) vanilla / b2k servers.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/?post-check-sum=fc7d9c3002&filtered=1&expand=1&gameexpansions=2048&gameexpansions=4096&gameexpansions=8192&gameexpansions=16384&useLocation=1&q=&gamepresets=1&gamepresets=2&premium=1&ranked=1&punkbuster=1&mapRotation=-1&modeRotation=-1&password=-1&slots=16&slots=1&maps=XP2_Factory&maps=XP2_Office&maps=XP2_Palace&maps=XP2_Skybar&maps=XP3_Alborz&maps=XP3_Desert&maps=XP3_Shield&maps=XP3_Valley&maps=XP4_FD&maps=XP4_Parl&maps=XP4_Quake&maps=XP4_Rubble&maps=XP5_001&maps=XP5_002&maps=XP5_003&maps=XP5_004&settings=&regions=&country=hr%7Cno%7Chu%7Clt%7Cgb%7Cde%7Cdk%7Cfi%7Cfr%7Cbg%7Cbe%7Csk%7Cit%7Cat%7Ccz%7Ccy%7Cse%7Csa%7Cpt%7Cpl%7Cua%7Crs%7Cru%7Cch%7Ces%7Cnl


That is just a basic view, remove all that pick the map name and the game type such as check the conquest box and will be different. The search is better when specifically defined rather than grouped. I never struggle to get a medium to full server, on eu region in any game i choose really, especially in the evening


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> That is just a basic view, remove all that pick the map name and the game type such as check the conquest box and will be different. The search is better when specifically defined rather than grouped. I never struggle to get a medium to full server, on eu region in any game i choose really, especially in the evening


Tick/Untick Premium.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/?post-check-sum=fc7d9c3002&filtered=1&expand=1&gameexpansions=2048&gameexpansions=4096&gameexpansions=8192&gameexpansions=16384&useLocation=1&q=&gamepresets=1&gamepresets=2&premium=-1&ranked=1&punkbuster=1&mapRotation=-1&modeRotation=-1&password=-1&slots=16&slots=1&settings=&regions=&country=hr%7Cno%7Chu%7Clt%7Cgb%7Cde%7Cdk%7Cfi%7Cfr%7Cbg%7Cbe%7Csk%7Cit%7Cat%7Ccz%7Ccy%7Cse%7Csa%7Cpt%7Cpl%7Cua%7Crs%7Cru%7Cch%7Ces%7Cnl

Same amount of servers.


----------



## Ghost12

Pick a specific game type and/or map then try again. The smallest change can fill the list

Bandaar on a saturday afternoon - not bad


----------



## ~sizzzle~

So I was very tired last night, playing one last round of Hardcore with a few friends before crashing. Long story short I was not playing well at all and probably should have just went to bed. Then right at the end of the round someone went and made my day.
Glad I stayed for one more.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> So I was very tired last night, playing one last round of Hardcore with a few friends before crashing. Long story short I was not playing well at all and probably should have just went to bed. Then right at the end of the round someone went and made my day.
> Glad I stayed for one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



lol. My two boys watched all your videos today, the word awesome became the buzz word lol. They are now bugging me to learn it so currently researching this video edit stuff.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Pick a specific game type and/or map then try again. The smallest change can fill the list
> 
> Bandaar on a saturday afternoon - not bad


Your pic is so small cant see anything.
ANyway, 10 servers of a specific map aint much.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*





Your pic is so small cant see anything.
ANyway, 10 servers of a specific map aint much.

Can you play more than ten at once? Premium has been worth every penny to me. I have never struggled to get a game on any type or map i choose in europe, mainly german at really any given time of day/night. Do i play a lot of expansion games? hit and miss really. Played quite a bit of endgame, a lot of ak, no cq whatsoever and sometimes aftermath but the option to play them has been worthwhile. In my house there is now 4 accounts, 2 premium and 2 limited edition so i am invested in bf3 lol

Edit - i rarely use search, i have an extensive list of favorites which are always populated


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol. My two boys watched all your videos today, the word awesome became the buzz word lol. They are now bugging me to learn it so currently researching this video edit stuff.


OMG they watched all of them, *now that's awesome !* I have to say I think the second one I ever made (IVI0E wAkE ) is still my favorite.

I started out just recording with afterburner and editing with Windows Movie Maker. Both free and work just fine. Now that I've gotten a little more into it I've upgraded to recording with Dxtory and editing with Sony Vegas Pro 12. Not so free but a little higher quality setup.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> OMG they watched all of them, *now that's awesome !* I have to say I think the second one I ever made (IVI0E wAkE ) is still my favorite.
> 
> I started out just recording with afterburner and editing with Windows Movie Maker. Both free and work just fine. Now that I've gotten a little more into it I've upgraded to recording with Dxtory and editing with Sony Vegas Pro 12. Not so free but a little higher quality setup.


Yes i downloaded movie maker earlier and will try using fraps. Had a little go earlier, is it normal for fps to drop whilst recording? They watched yours and ipdrop`s. Was amusing as Anthony(10) was telling the little one " i have played with him" proudly meaning you lol . Had some decent games last couple days with randoms joining the 12 slot server 6v6 on a night i started for the kids with their German friends.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

haha

Yes FRAPS kills FPS, why it's not so great for recording fast paced game-play. Just about every recording program will lag the system a little but IMO FRAPS is the worst for that. Try using Afterburner - go to settings-Video Capture- change Video Format to RTV1 compression. That should make things a little more playable while recording.


----------



## hamzta09

I record all games at 60fps with afterburner.

Use RTV1 and suffer the poor quality...
Use MJPG like everyone else and enjoy good quality.


----------



## Amhro

x264 vfw is a great dxtory codec, very good quality and small file size, definitely try it out


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> x264 vfw is a great dxtory codec, very good quality and small file size, definitely try it out


Going to dl and look at that now thanks


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm going to freak if BF4 has:

1. matchmaking service to put like for like skill level players in the same server
2. actual, functional voip IN GAME VOIP

But for now, I'm looking for an OCN BF3 server or VOIP server or squad/team oriented friends!

Origin: Jodiuh, same w/ battlelog


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I record all games at 60fps with afterburner.
> 
> Use RTV1 and suffer the poor quality...
> Use MJPG like everyone else and enjoy good quality.


RTV1:





MJPEG:





MJPEG is definitely nicer, but usually have to drop quality to gain the right amount of FPS for a enjoyable experience whilst playing, really both turn out to be around the same quality in the end.

RTV1 is more expensive in file size as it hardly compresses anything (this is why it costs less performance to record with)


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> So which driver are you using ? I have my 3770k at 4.4GHz with 680 sli 4 gb model, and can play bf3 on the asus 248gqe single monitor - 2 more coming - with LB enabled at 120fps + 120hz, then the next day, I fool around oc-ing the gpus, the game crashes with the DirectX error, I reset the gpus and BF3 still crashes. Reboot, still crashes. And before I messed with the gpus, I was playing BF3 for a few minutes, testing the LB.
> 
> That's the part I don't get - a few days ago, I installed the 314.22, did the driversweep thing, installed the 3d driver stuff for the new monitor, but had to clear the cmos, so CPU oc is gone. After up and running and playing BF3, I redo the cpu OC and it plays fine. That was yesterday.
> 
> So what's being finicky here ? the game ?
> 
> currently on air


I'm currently using 314.22. It works great. Gameplay is smooth, but 75% times when quitting from game I get battlefield 3 stopped responding








It doesn't matter though.. I used 314.07 earlier and it was working great also.

What I've noticed is that BF3 is really finicky with gpu overclock with my pc atleast. Some say that cpu overclock often cause problems with it ,if even slightly unstable.

Also, when I installed 314.22 didn't even bother removing old drivers, but it's working just fine


----------



## socketus

Hmm, well thanks for the reply. BF3 is BORKED !!!


----------



## Jodiuh

It's a jerky, flickering, ea disconnecting mess! I'm sure BF4 will be perfect!


----------



## socketus

I AINT GOT NOT TIME FOR DAT !! bring on BF5


----------



## Jodiuh

ROFL!

In so far as I can remember, all the way back to the 1st wake island demo, the game was a mess. I think "buggy" and "battlefield" go hand in grenade.









Edit: L4D is a prime example of how to do things right, IMO.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm going to freak if BF4 has:
> 
> 1. matchmaking service to put like for like skill level players in the same server
> 2. actual, functional voip IN GAME VOIP
> 
> But for now, I'm looking for an OCN BF3 server or VOIP server or squad/team oriented friends!
> 
> Origin: Jodiuh, same w/ battlelog


why people keep asking for absurd things like VOIP? dont you have Teamspeak? Raidcall? Ventrillo? etc etc? wow just wow....


----------



## Jodiuh

I have Teamspeak, Mumble, and Voicechatter installed. But there are times when friends are not on/around. If I was able to press a button and chat w/ anyone on my squad, just like in BF2, this would not be a problem. Further, if I enter a vehicle like a tank or helicopter, I'd appreciate a separate key to chat w/ them.

I'm glad you don't see the need for VOIP, but just because someone does...well, what do you care?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> But for now, I'm looking for an OCN BF3 server or VOIP server or squad/team oriented friends!
> 
> Origin: Jodiuh, same w/ battlelog


Servers - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-Ranked-Battlefield-3-Conquest/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-BF3-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-High-Ticket-Count/

OCN Teamspeak 3: TS.OCNGaming.net

OCN Active Platoon

*The OCN Active Platoon's Weekly Event Thread*

Friend request sent


----------



## Jodiuh

THANKS!


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ak armored shield is one of my favourite maps, except the gunship and the fact it is rarely a close game. I have spent many hours in tank destroyers and never struggle to find a game on european servers, There is always a lot playing of varying numbers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Even 1 minor tweak to the Game browser filter can change the list of servers dramatically. So if you find a good server, favorite it. Use your game history also. Most have settled into their rotations so you have to look at the server page and see what they run.


I realized that quickly.

I expected to find servers dedicated to it but I guess a majority of servers with those maps just have them in a rotation of content from other DLC.

I found a very active server that's dedicated to all AK maps so it rotates between them and I have a low latency so I've been having a blast, this is what I originally wanted from this game.

It would be nice to try some AK maps on Hardcore, but I haven't found any servers doing that.

I don't feel I wasted my money, which is great.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> why people keep asking for absurd things like VOIP? dont you have Teamspeak? Raidcall? Ventrillo? etc etc? wow just wow....


Because youre gonna get an entire team hop on mumble/vent/teamspeak, right?


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Servers - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-Ranked-Battlefield-3-Conquest/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-BF3-Fast-Vehicle-Respawn-High-Ticket-Count/
> 
> OCN Teamspeak 3: TS.OCNGaming.net
> 
> OCN Active Platoon
> 
> *The OCN Active Platoon's Weekly Event Thread*
> 
> Friend request sent


Hey ~sizzle~ can I join the OCN Platoon? insanityrocks on Origin and BF3. Thanks!


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Joined as D396!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Hey ~sizzle~ can I join the OCN Platoon? insanityrocks on Origin and BF3. Thanks!


Well of course you can







You can apply on battlelog and I or one of the other guys will accept it. Or I just sent you a friend request (IVI0E), accept that and I'll send you an invite. (Can only invite friends to join platoons)


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Well of course you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can apply on battlelog and I or one of the other guys will accept it. Or I just sent you a friend request (IVI0E), accept that and I'll send you an invite. (Can only invite friends to join platoons)


Did both









See you on the battlefield.


----------



## Jodiuh

HAPPY FRIGGIN' SUNNNNNNNNNNNNN DAY!























I'll be in the OCN Teamspeak server as much as possible today case anyone shows up.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Because youre gonna get an entire team hop on mumble/vent/teamspeak, right?


This.

Having in-game VOIP, at least on Squads (Not asking for whole team VOIP) would help a lot to coordinate the squad instead of having to waste time typing on the chat, mainly because many people don't even bother reading the chat.

VOIP in BFBC2 was useless, but VOIP in BF2 was quite helpful.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Oops


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Because youre gonna get an entire team hop on mumble/vent/teamspeak, right?
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Having in-game VOIP, at least on Squads (Not asking for whole team VOIP) would help a lot to coordinate the squad instead of having to waste time typing on the chat, mainly because many people don't even bother reading the chat.
> 
> VOIP in BFBC2 was useless, but VOIP in BF2 was quite helpful.
Click to expand...

This. 

Edit: If BF4 gets this and LAN servers...


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This.
> 
> Having in-game VOIP, at least on Squads (Not asking for whole team VOIP) would help a lot to coordinate the squad instead of having to waste time typing on the chat, mainly because many people don't even bother reading the chat.
> 
> VOIP in BFBC2 was useless, but VOIP in BF2 was quite helpful.


Agreed. I said it a while ago...it is needed. I miss my xbox 360 chatting system. ONLY major downside between console and PC. Mumble and the rest don't even come close.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> This.
> 
> Having in-game VOIP, at least on Squads (Not asking for whole team VOIP) would help a lot to coordinate the squad instead of having to waste time typing on the chat, mainly because many people don't even bother reading the chat.
> 
> VOIP in BFBC2 was useless, but VOIP in BF2 was quite helpful.


Would be nice to shout out AMMO rather than shoot friendlies in the head for half an hour until they realise, oh they are support.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Would be nice to shout out AMMO rather than shoot friendlies in the head for half an hour until they realise, oh they are support.


If your soldier shouting out to their face as your're shooting them in the face doesn't work when you request it, what makes you think they'll care what you say over a mic? Scratch that, those types of people don't have a mic and don't care, period.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I just remember the only time VOIP in BC2 seemed to be used was to berate or troll squad mates. All that usual garbage that gets typed in chat in BF3 ... Not so sure I want to be hearing all that over my headset. If they add it, I just hope they don't forget things like options to turn it off, easily mute certain players etc..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If your soldier shouting out to their face as your're shooting them in the face doesn't work when you request it, what makes you think they'll care what you say over a mic? Scratch that, those types of people don't have a mic and don't care, period.


Why would THEY need a mic?
You dont need a mic to hear what others would say.
And they sure would care when the public insults come


----------



## Jodiuh

Saw this while using the Soflam and thought it'd make a nice SS!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

That is a nice SS


----------



## Ghost12

Had a lot of connection issues these last couple of days. Disconnected from ea online etc pretty constant and suffered real terrible lag. Was playing metro rush last night and unfortunately ran into a mix of 2 real good esl european clans on my little server but the lag was more impossible to play than the enemy themselves. Shooting at people that had moved lol, was impossible. No one had high ping so not sure of the cause really


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Had a lot of connection issues these last couple of days. Disconnected from ea online etc pretty constant and suffered real terrible lag. Was playing metro rush last night and unfortunately ran into a mix of 2 real good esl european clans on my little server but the lag was more impossible to play than the enemy themselves. Shooting at people that had moved lol, was impossible. No one had high ping so not sure of the cause really


the disconnected from ea everyone seems to be getting and the lag... well i normally have about 35 - 40ms ping the last 2 weeks its been over 100ms constantly -_- ea must have just failed even more with this game then they already have


----------



## amd655

I kept getting disconnected last night, and dying when i fire first.... lol got so bad i accused someone.....

That is not my style, but it was THAT bad.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I kept getting disconnected last night, and dying when i fire first.... lol got so bad i accused someone.....
> 
> That is not my style, but it was THAT bad.


hey i can go point blank with a bolt action sniper shoot them in the head and it doesnt hit at all... or get suppressed while shooting a sniper iv seen my bullets go straight then straight up in the air like a reverse jav. someone f**ked this game up bad with the end game patch.

lol my style it blame the devs and programers its there job to keep it running right and dice are just failing hard with this game


----------



## amd655

BF3 was at it's best in Alpha.... says a lot really.

It had full FB2 destruction, and the game was amazing!

Not so anymore, yes it had bugs then...... but they did not fix the important stuff, they removed stuff like enhanced graphical features so the consoles can run it easier, the game also has been cut down a lot, they removed the vehicles from Metro!

They kept balancing weapons and vehicles due to the stupid newbie crowd of gamers flocking to the game getting butt hurt after getting pounded by better players.

We got left with a mess of a game that now suits the taste of these foolish noobs.


----------



## amd655

ALPHA footage.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 was at it's best in Alpha.... says a lot really.
> 
> It had full FB2 destruction, and the game was amazing!
> 
> Not so anymore, yes it had bugs then...... but they did not fix the important stuff, they removed stuff like enhanced graphical features so the consoles can run it easier, the game also has been cut down a lot, they removed the vehicles from Metro!
> 
> They kept balancing weapons and vehicles due to the stupid newbie crowd of gamers flocking to the game getting butt hurt after getting pounded by better players.
> 
> We got left with a mess of a game that now suits the taste of these foolish noobs.


yeah i never got to play alpha but i heard it was so much better then when it was released.

they should leave the high graphics for computers and take them out for consoles seeing everyone who really loves to game knows computers are far superior and will always be and im pretty sure all of us pc gamers have insane rigs anyway














.

theres so many bugs in it now its not funny and coz of all the bugs making hacks is so easy, theres ment to be an aim bot so you can get pistol kills even to people in tanks...

when i started playing it was just after the very first patch that nerfed and buffed everything for the first time the weapons had no problems granted the M16 and AEK were still bull but not as bad as they are now, all you need to do is put a bipod on the M16 and its and instant full auto sniper









its probably coz everyones so use to easy simple games and playing the campaigns on the easiest that they *****ed (i personally play the campaign first on the hardest then go to multi but thats just me







)

personally i think gamers now are soft and never played a hard game in there lives, i can beat most games campaigns on hard in 6 hours or less... but Deus Ex the original on hard takes me a tleast a month


----------



## TheYonderGod

Wow, the colors looked so much better in Alpha!


----------



## amd655

If you saw the last video, this is almost impossible for the average player now.... DICE nerfed the Recon class within an inch of it's life, you now get fired upon, you are surrounded with suppression, which stops the bullet hitting the enemy even with perfect aim.

DICE catered for the losers in this game.. and it really shows.

Suppression got buffed majorly in a patch, and totally destroyed any sense of skill.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you saw the last video, this is almost impossible for the average player now.... DICE nerfed the Recon class within an inch of it's life, you now get fired upon, you are surrounded with suppression, which stops the bullet hitting the enemy even with perfect aim.
> 
> DICE catered for the losers in this game.. and it really shows.
> 
> Suppression got buffed majorly in a patch, and totally destroyed any sense of skill.


yeah before end game i was using snipers and trying to get 500 kills with them as its my last kit for main weapons but after end game it took me nearly an 2 hours on 16 player tdm to get 20 kills with the EMR once one bullet goes near you the guns lose all accuracy, i dont think dice want people using the sniper rifles at all now which is sad coz they use to be so good when getting base raped on metro







least i can still use my rocket i guess


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> yeah before end game i was using snipers and trying to get 500 kills with them as its my last kit for main weapons but after end game it took me nearly an 2 hours on 16 player tdm to get 20 kills with the EMR once one bullet goes near you the guns lose all accuracy, *i dont think dice want people using the sniper rifles at all now which is sad coz they use to be so good when getting base raped on metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> least i can still use my rocket i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Neither do i. People sniping from base in metro is why your getting beat down in base. In most games only takes 3-4 to keep making the break to the cafe or tunnels to turn at least 1 flag round. This not to you personally just in general


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Neither do i. People sniping from base in metro is why your getting beat down in base. In most games only takes 3-4 to keep making the break to the cafe or tunnels to turn at least 1 flag round. This not to you personally just in general


i normally use rockets to take out there best snipers then make a break for it







, when i use to play with some guys it was only 3 of use and we could turn a game around within a few mins just by working as a team


----------



## amd655

Hmm, rockets.... arn't they just handsom


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> All right so my i5-2500k is bottlenecking my 7950 CF, with v-sync off the fps were 40-100, and the usage was like 30-60% vs 25-50% with v-sync.
> 
> So what CPU can keep 60fps with max settings, @1080p ?
> 
> Next week I'm ordering a 30" 2560x1600 IPS, sure hope the fps don't suffer too much. I can't afford an i5-4750k (or whatever its called)+ 1150 mobo till next year, without changing plans...(don't think about it, stop thinking about it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm running a 2500K at 4.4ghz with a 560 Ti 448 @ +225mhz everything ultra except shadows and now ambient occlusion. Runs at 65fps on 1080p and never gets under that.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hmm, rockets.... arn't they just handsom


People pay to play their own way i suppose. Me personally the only infantry i have shot with rocket is when its in my hand for a vehicle. Engi to me on metro has no purpose. The best way to deal with metro snipers is back rage, they are half asleep most of them fixated on the base and the lmg/bipod crew on metro rush, removing dog tags helps them move along quite quickly from their put up tents on the ticket stalls lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> ALPHA footage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just watching that first videos shows how much the guns have been nerfed since release. I still say they were at their best during the BETA.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> People pay to play their own way i suppose. Me personally the only infantry i have shot with rocket is when its in my hand for a vehicle. Engi to me on metro has no purpose. The best way to deal with metro snipers is back rage, they are half asleep most of them fixated on the base and the lmg/bipod crew on metro rush, removing dog tags helps them move along quite quickly from their put up tents on the ticket stalls lol


lol yeah but when you have an idiot team and you cant get out rocketing the snipers kills 2 birds with one stone so to speak, 1. kill or damage the sniper 2. takes out some of the building >







plus i like doing 100m+ head shots with them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Just watching that first videos shows how much the guns have been nerfed since release. I still say they were at their best during the BETA.


the guns are so much better in alpha and all the beautiful colours...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Just watching that first videos shows how much the guns have been nerfed since release. I still say they were at their best during the BETA.


no...ump


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If you saw the last video, this is almost impossible for the average player now.... DICE nerfed the Recon class within an inch of it's life, you now get fired upon, you are surrounded with suppression, which stops the bullet hitting the enemy even with perfect aim.
> 
> DICE catered for the losers in this game.. and it really shows.
> 
> Suppression got buffed majorly in a patch, and totally destroyed any sense of skill.


DICE tried to be like Activision and the COD series where anyone and their mom can be a good player.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> DICE tried to be like Activision and the COD series where anyone and their mom can be a good player.


which is all well and good in a way but it also really stuffs it for us real gamers who like a challenge against players based on skill not just with bulls**t overpowered guns and stupid glitches and hacks


----------



## amd655

WOW.... this game just get's better and better...

Just received this...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> WOW.... this game just get's better and better...
> 
> Just received this...


I just get alot of Disconnected









And why did you join a like "noob only" game.

Well RUSH gamemode seems active.....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> WOW.... this game just get's better and better...
> 
> Just received this...
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1396784/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Never seen one that low, i play on a fair ratio metro set at 15 or something but 2.0 wow lol what map/mode?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> WOW.... this game just get's better and better...
> 
> Just received this...


Haha yeah some servers have that set up







so stupid


----------



## amd655

I joined a game with Fair play in the title....

Metro....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Saw this while using the Soflam and thought it'd make a nice SS!


Soflam's are kinda nice that way, you can always check up on yourself to make sure nobody is sneaking up to knife you. Kinda like a periscope haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> WOW.... this game just get's better and better...
> 
> Just received this...


lmao, 2.0 isn't even that high...

Did they really buff suppression again in the last patch/dlc? I haven't been playing much, did a few rounds yesterday, I got the itch to run 'n gun recon. Did alright but not amazing. Suppression really does kill bolt actions though, if you are even slightly suppressed just leave, don't even try to shoot back.

Can't be to rusty though, I mvp'd with a 4+ KD on a TDM game using m16, typically 2-3 K would be average for me (although I typically don't run m16 either.. that thing is practically a booster for me). Someone through out a hackusation about "hackers using m16"... lol then the next round someone was complaining about everyone using M16, and how its easymode, which I am inclined to agree, because I can put down a lot of people with it, and it feels like easymode to me. That's why I try not to use it that much, only when I'm failing with whatever gun I want to use, and need to recoup some points.

Complainers.. so many, so funny.


----------



## kcuestag

If a server admin kicks you for having 2.0 and above K/D, I'd report the server to EA.









I have K/D of +2.58 and growing (+3.0 K/D most of my games), and I'm not even close to the top players that hang around my BF3 server...


----------



## hamzta09




----------



## xandrewkang

Don't know if topic has been discussed, but recently I upgrade to the new SLI drivers for Bioshock and now my BF3 is running 40-60 fps on Ultra. I changed the resolution from 2560 x 1440 to 1980 x 1440 to 1980 x 1200. Nothing helps except if I go to medium settings. Typically I would get 120-200 FPS.

Cards: EVGA GTX 690 Quad SLI
Monitor: Samsung S27B970D

Thanks!


----------



## hamzta09

Try disabling Sli?


----------



## Jodiuh

Ok, for starters, I am one of the "butt hurt" players because I routinely get owned and sit @ the bottom of the score board. I routinely quit from server that have more than 16 people so as not to get too frustrated. I AM STRUGGLING to get to a whole number w/ my K/D ratio.

So when I see someone was kicked for being too good, I applaud. This game BADLY needed matchmaking so I could play w/ other tards like myself. It is NO fun to spawn, die, spawn, die, repeat.

Also, I really, really hope to NEVER play against any of you.









Edit: I do realize a big part of it is because I haven't seriously gamed since L4D1, but I am trying to make up for it now!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, for starters, I am one of the "butt hurt" players because I routinely get owned and sit @ the bottom of the score board. I routinely quit from server that have more than 16 people so as not to get too frustrated. I AM STRUGGLING to get to a whole number w/ my K/D ratio.
> 
> So when I see someone was kicked for being too good, I applaud. This game BADLY needed matchmaking so I could play w/ other tards like myself. It is NO fun to spawn, die, spawn, die, repeat.
> 
> Also, I really, really hope to NEVER play against any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I do realize a big part of it is because I haven't seriously gamed since L4D1, but I am trying to make up for it now!


Ah you just need to squad up with some of the better players, watch them, and they can watch you. For new players just starting its much harder since you will be playing with a lot of veterans with 100's of hours to their characters.

If you really wanted to overtime it, watch some youtube tutorial vids, several channels with great content, tips and tricks. A lot it just comes down to playtime and learning the game though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah you just need to squad up with some of the better players, watch them, and they can watch you. For new players just starting its much harder since you will be playing with a lot of veterans with 100's of hours to their characters.


Done!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you really wanted to overtime it, watch some youtube tutorial vids, several channels with great content, tips and tricks. A lot it just comes down to playtime and learning the game though.


Thanks! I've got nothing but time.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Ah you just need to squad up with some of the better players, watch them, and they can watch you. For new players just starting its much harder since you will be playing with a lot of veterans with 100's of hours to their characters.
> 
> 
> 
> Done!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you really wanted to overtime it, watch some youtube tutorial vids, several channels with great content, tips and tricks. A lot it just comes down to playtime and learning the game though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I've got nothing but time.
Click to expand...

hahahaha a craigslist ad.









Well on your profile it shows 55hrs on PC, once you bust into the 150-200hr range you should be pretty familiar and be at least an "average" player. By that point you will have all the unlocks and know maps at least.

Here are some channels to watch:

http://www.youtube.com/user/rivaLxfactor/videos?view=0&flow=grid
http://www.youtube.com/user/LevelCapGaming/videos?view=0&flow=grid
http://www.youtube.com/user/jackfrags/videos?view=1&flow=grid

Just look for the BF3 playlists and watch them through. Professional gamers and their insight into the game, some real gems of information in here.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, for starters, I am one of the "butt hurt" players because I routinely get owned and sit @ the bottom of the score board. I routinely quit from server that have more than 16 people so as not to get too frustrated. I AM STRUGGLING to get to a whole number w/ my K/D ratio.
> 
> So when I see someone was kicked for being too good, I applaud. This game BADLY needed matchmaking so I could play w/ other tards like myself. It is NO fun to spawn, die, spawn, die, repeat.
> 
> Also, I really, really hope to NEVER play against any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I do realize a big part of it is because I haven't seriously gamed since L4D1, but I am trying to make up for it now!


There are servers for lower ranks only, anyone too high gets kicked. You just have to look. "Noobs," "Learn to Play Here," and stuff like that.

Noobs Only, Learn to Play.

Noobs Welcome.

Noobs Nation

Try those.


----------



## xandrewkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, for starters, I am one of the "butt hurt" players because I routinely get owned and sit @ the bottom of the score board. I routinely quit from server that have more than 16 people so as not to get too frustrated. I AM STRUGGLING to get to a whole number w/ my K/D ratio.
> 
> So when I see someone was kicked for being too good, I applaud. This game BADLY needed matchmaking so I could play w/ other tards like myself. It is NO fun to spawn, die, spawn, die, repeat.
> 
> Also, I really, really hope to NEVER play against any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I do realize a big part of it is because I haven't seriously gamed since L4D1, but I am trying to make up for it now!


I wouldn't worry too much about it unless you want to go join some top clan. I have a 4.2 KDR(51k Kills) and I get owned all the time. Some people are just amazing at games. I would say if you want to improve your game, you should play against those players. It can be frustrating, but in December it won't matter because BF4 will be out and you can consider this training!!

=ADK=, =BBF=, -LGC- servers usually carry the top ranked players from nM, nXs, riVaL, sVd, etc. if you want to improve.


----------



## Roadkill95

Interesting story, a few hundred pages back someone told me that the sv-98 was the best sniper rifle and that it was really effective, so I went to try it out and here I am with more than 1111kills with it. I wish I had a good computer to record with because I am really good with that gun now. Popping no scopes is easy as hell with it.


----------



## amd655

JNG-90 + Kobra

SV98 + 8x + Laser

BOSS LIKE!!!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Interesting story, a few hundred pages back someone told me that the sv-98 was the best sniper rifle and that it was really effective, so I went to try it out and here I am with more than 1111kills with it. I wish I had a good computer to record with because I am really good with that gun now. Popping no scopes is easy as hell with it.


Its not the best. The best would either be the M98B (highest damage and fastest bullet velocity) or the M40 (fastest fire rate, reload time and tightest hip spread). Go to symthic.com if you want the stats


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Its not the best. The best would either be the M98B (highest damage and fastest bullet velocity) or the M40 (fastest fire rate, reload time and tightest hip spread). Go to symthic.com if you want the stats


That's what I used to say but there something about SV-98 with 8x and laser which makes it Soooo good. I have 800 kills with the M40A5 but I still think that SV98 vastly superior.

Try it out


----------



## amd655

HAXXOR....


----------



## amay200

are there any bot mods for BF3?

and by bot I mean computer controlled opponents for skirmish fun


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Interesting story, a few hundred pages back someone told me that the sv-98 was the best sniper rifle and that it was really effective, so I went to try it out and here I am with more than 1111kills with it. I wish I had a good computer to record with because I am really good with that gun now. Popping no scopes is easy as hell with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Its not the best. The best would either be the M98B (highest damage and fastest bullet velocity) or the M40 (fastest fire rate, reload time and tightest hip spread). Go to symthic.com if you want the stats
Click to expand...

SV98 only wins out in 1 other category, that is the 1 hit chest kill distance of 15m, the other bolts are 10m I believe. Otherwise I agree with you, I use the M40a5 myself during run n' gun.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> are there any bot mods for BF3?
> 
> and by bot I mean computer controlled opponents for skirmish fun


Hahahaha you think they would give us mod support?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> SV98 only wins out in 1 other category, that is the 1 hit chest kill distance of 15m, the other bolts are 10m I believe. Otherwise I agree with you, I use the M40a5 myself during run n' gun.


M98b has highest damage, the rest are the same damage except the slightly different damage drop off distances on the SV98. The M40 has the highest ROF, the SV98 has the best hipfire.
I use the SV98 for the hipfire.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hahahaha you think they would give us mod support?


























Since when does Bot = Mod support?
Oh he specifically said bot mod, thought he said mode.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

i see alot of people saying they can get 1 hit chest kills with snipers... how are you playing in hard core or something? i cant even use that stupid xbow and get a one hit kill point blank...

i swear dice has stuffed my guns they dont seem to do anywhere near as much damage as my friends ones -_-


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> i see alot of people saying they can get 1 hit chest kills with snipers... how are you playing in hard core or something? i cant even use that stupid xbow and get a one hit kill point blank...
> 
> i swear dice has stuffed my guns they dont seem to do anywhere near as much damage as my friends ones -_-


Never played hardcore man, I almost always use my trusty SV-98 even on Noshahr canals TDM ( which is a charlie foxtrot). You can definitely OHK to the chest with the SV-98. Not so much with other rifles though.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Never played hardcore man, I almost always use my trusty SV-98 even on Noshahr canals TDM ( which is a charlie foxtrot). You can definitely OHK to the chest with the SV-98. Not so much with other rifles though.


i tried that last night and the X-bow HE to the chest and head im still only doing a max 99% damage then i get killed and some other sob takes the kill


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> i see alot of people saying they can get 1 hit chest kills with snipers... how are you playing in hard core or something? i cant even use that stupid xbow and get a one hit kill point blank...
> 
> i swear dice has stuffed my guns they dont seem to do anywhere near as much damage as my friends ones -_-


It's a one hit kill in the chest with bolt actions up to 15m for most them. In normal. Chest=not shoulders, not arms, not stomach, not legs, etc. Hit detection isn't great and they have huge bullet spread when hipfiring so when you think you're aiming at the chest you might hit the arms or something.


----------



## Roadkill95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> i tried that last night and the X-bow HE to the chest and head im still only doing a max 99% damage then i get killed and some other sob takes the kill


Yeah the x-bow is a bit dodgy tbh.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's a one hit kill in the chest with bolt actions up to 15m for most them. In normal. Chest=not shoulders, not arms, not stomach, not legs, etc. Hit detection isn't great and they have huge bullet spread when hipfiring so when you think you're aiming at the chest you might hit the arms or something.


i hardly ever hip fire i always scope in the either iron sites or korba still nothing, iv gone up against with the exact some weapon setups same pings everything i shoot first and they drop me first








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roadkill95*
> 
> Yeah the x-bow is a bit dodgy tbh.


dodgy... nah just plain crap lol iv seen some total bs shots done with it


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hahahaha you think they would give us mod support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M98b has highest damage, the rest are the same damage except the slightly different damage drop off distances on the SV98. The M40 has the highest ROF, the SV98 has the best hipfire.
> I use the SV98 for the hipfire.


I'd be happy with a bot mode. Don't care if it doesn't give XP or anything either, it would be a great way to add value to the game once I finish the campaign


----------



## JuliusCivilis

All weapon stats right here: http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts?recon=1&sort=Class&adsc=DESC&attc=None


----------



## hamzta09

So Im repairing this APC, with a guy in it.
He clearly sees me.
He has 50% hp left.

He DRIVES OFF.... what the .?
Then to explode cause hes not very smart and left his brain at home.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So Im repairing this APC, with a guy in it.
> He clearly sees me.
> He has 50% hp left.
> 
> He DRIVES OFF.... what the .?
> Then to explode cause hes not very smart and left his brain at home.


Regular occurrence , given up rep for randoms. Sick of getting out to rep to be left holding the torch in the air and getting shot.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Regular occurrence , given up rep for randoms. Sick of getting out to rep to be left holding the torch in the air and getting shot.


My current problem with BF3 is: Stingers everywhere and those stationary recon things that also acts like stingers apparently, jeebus you cant dodge any stinger missiles in this game anymore.

Anyway:


----------



## amd655

I had a match on Gulf of Oman earlier, team was getting base raped, and i was getting a bit hammered with all the enemy tanks and APC's everywhere, so i took camp in the base AA, took out a few guys and deflected spawn rapers like a boss, and our team started terrible, but won in the end









I recorded it too, but 30+ mins is long...


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So Im repairing this APC, with a guy in it.
> He clearly sees me.
> He has 50% hp left.
> 
> He DRIVES OFF.... what the .?
> Then to explode cause hes not very smart and left his brain at home.


BWAHAHAHA! Same here bro, same here.









Solution: Positional based in game voip...probably will get this in BF6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I had a match on Gulf of Oman earlier, team was getting base raped, and i was getting a bit hammered with all the enemy tanks and APC's everywhere, so i took camp in the base AA, took out a few guys and deflected spawn rapers like a boss, and our team started terrible, but won in the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recorded it too, but 30+ mins is long...


Not when you're in BF3 training school all day long!


----------



## amd655

Slapping some random footage together now for YT, will post it here


----------



## amd655




----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/rivaLxfactor/videos?view=0&flow=grid
> http://www.youtube.com/user/LevelCapGaming/videos?view=0&flow=grid
> http://www.youtube.com/user/jackfrags/videos?view=1&flow=grid


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Noobs Only, Learn to Play.
> Noobs Welcome.
> Noobs Nation


THANKS AGAIN GUYS!!!


----------



## amd655

Report this scum guys!!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/ViIiliIliIP/stats/273291524/


----------



## mtbiker033

OCN server bring it


----------



## hamzta09

The OCN servers seems empty 24/7.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The OCN servers seems empty 24/7.


I was just alone in it for about 15 minutes


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> http://youtu.be/dIvFwQDx7YU


^









I think tomorrow sometime is the gathering on the OCN server.


----------



## Jodiuh

Booooo! Hisssss! I no can do Wed nigh.









Would be nice if FB2 would support some sort of multiple angle replay...sort of like recording a football game.


----------



## crashdummy35

Leave a wall post on the Active OCN Platoon, saying what day time (including your time zone thing) would be good. So we can start getting it organized.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/

We can maybe set a couple of days, including the weekend so we can try and get something going.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*@ Slightly skewed* All those _sweet_ gun nerfs... Wonderful, they are.

Hmmm... You look familiar..?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I wish there was a mode between HC and regular mode. HC is can be a little too easy to kill and regular can take 20+ hits to take someone down.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tomorrow sometime is the gathering on the OCN server.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Leave a wall post on the Active OCN Platoon, saying what day time (including your time zone thing) would be good. So we can start getting it organized.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/
> 
> We can maybe set a couple of days, including the weekend so we can try and get something going.
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> *@ Slightly skewed* All those _sweet_ gun nerfs... Wonderful, they are.
> 
> Hmmm... You look familiar..?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I wish there was a mode between HC and regular mode. HC is can be a little too easy to kill and regular can take 20+ hits to take someone down.


I'm soo getting you two confused now.









For anyone that missed it here is a link to the thread I made about the OCN BF3 get together. --> LINK

Sounds good and people can post on battlelog or in the thread linked above concerning when would be best for them. Hopefully we can get it a little better organized to work out for a majority of people. I think twice a week with different times to get more people involved would be ideal.

Server admins can set health to what they wish. The problem is that 60% is HC, 100% = Normal and anything in between bumps the server to "Custom" settings. And nobody searches for servers with custom settings and it would more than likely be empty 24/7. So with the exception of custom match/scrim servers not many admins set up custom settings as it's hard enough to gain a player base as it is...


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ok, for starters, I am one of the "butt hurt" players because I routinely get owned and sit @ the bottom of the score board. I routinely quit from server that have more than 16 people so as not to get too frustrated. I AM STRUGGLING to get to a whole number w/ my K/D ratio.
> 
> So when I see someone was kicked for being too good, I applaud. This game BADLY needed matchmaking so I could play w/ other tards like myself. It is NO fun to spawn, die, spawn, die, repeat.
> 
> Also, I really, really hope to NEVER play against any of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I do realize a big part of it is because I haven't seriously gamed since L4D1, but I am trying to make up for it now!


I assure you that if you were to play against me, you'd likely win.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MayA200/stats/356280590/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I assure you that if you were to play against me, you'd likely win.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MayA200/stats/356280590/


lol hey you'd both probably beat me hands down









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sxcnt/stats/376256030/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I wish there was a mode between HC and regular mode. HC is can be a little too easy to kill and regular can take 20+ hits to take someone down.


That avatar.... Have to admit. I laughed, hard, when I came back in and saw that.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'm soo getting you two confused now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For anyone that missed it here is a link to the thread I made about the OCN BF3 get together. --> LINK
> 
> Sounds good and people can post on battlelog or in the thread linked above concerning when would be best for them. Hopefully we can get it a little better organized to work out for a majority of people. I think twice a week with different times to get more people involved would be ideal.
> 
> Server admins can set health to what they wish. The problem is that 60% is HC, 100% = Normal and anything in between bumps the server to "Custom" settings. And nobody searches for servers with custom settings and it would more than likely be empty 24/7. So with the exception of custom match/scrim servers not many admins set up custom settings as it's hard enough to gain a player base as it is...


What we should do is challenge EVGA to another BF3 match before BF4 drops. The last match was mishandled a bit but, I'm sure we could pull a good run off. Maybe challenge the YouTubers or Rival or something.


----------



## insanityrocks

Last night (or was it early this morning EDT) I experienced my first hacker!









http://bf3stats.com/report/pc/59671131#Mdk754

He was so _good_, he even killed me with is Radio Beacon!









It was kind of frustrating getting OHK'd by him camping near the TV Station with his M27 IAR while I was on the flag (I forget the name) - it's the one in the middle when playing Conquest Assault - in a construction site.


----------



## kaiju

Wish server admins could choose default graphics settings so we could all play through ultra.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Last night (or was it early this morning EDT) I experienced my first hacker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bf3stats.com/report/pc/59671131#Mdk754
> 
> He was so _good_, he even killed me with is Radio Beacon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was kind of frustrating getting OHK'd by him camping near the TV Station with his M27 IAR while I was on the flag (I forget the name) - it's the one in the middle when playing Conquest Assault - in a construction site.


I think that's what it's called: Construction.








Happens to all of us at one time or another, bro. Got killed by a Med pack once a few months ago.

You getting the hang of the WASD keys? Just takes a bit of time to build the muscle memory...you'll get there.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I think that's what it's called: Construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happens to all of us at one time or another, bro. Got killed by a Med pack once a few months ago.
> 
> You getting the hang of the WASD keys? Just takes a bit of time to build the muscle memory...you'll get there.


Construction! (of course) Thanks...

And, because of Global Conflict (didn't realize the time commitment) I am getting better with WASD!









I've even setup a couple different 'short-cut' key/mouse bindings.

Slowly but surely...


----------



## hamzta09

Oh how I love getting teamkilled by props...


----------



## kaiju

Anyone get screen tearing during cutscenes but it's perfectly fine during gameplay?


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> lol hey you'd both probably beat me hands down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/sxcnt/stats/376256030/


only because you're being kind. I'm still slugging through the campaign on easy


----------



## hamzta09

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Darth_Binksss/stats/173438989/
Challenge me.
I dont play terribad conquest often though.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Darth_Binksss/stats/173438989/
> Challenge me.
> I dont play terribad conquest often though.


i haven't psyched myself up to try MP yet


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

What is the latest on the SweetFX/FXAA Injector settings for BF3? I stopped using the FXAA Injector several months ago due to some rumor of getting banned etc. It looks like that was just a 'scare'(?).

Anyway, I'd like to try SweetFX for BF3 so what is the best preset you guys recommend for BF3?

Thanks!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> What is the latest on the SweetFX/FXAA Injector settings for BF3? I stopped using the FXAA Injector several months ago due to some rumor of getting banned etc. It looks like that was just a 'scare'(?).
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to try SweetFX for BF3 so what is the best preset you guys recommend for BF3?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think anyone has been banned for using those injectors, since they don't modify the game files at all.

But be careful with "Color Tweaker", that one DOES modify game colors and gets you a ban.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think anyone has been banned for using those injectors, since they don't modify the game files at all.
> 
> But be careful with "Color Tweaker", that one DOES modify game colors and gets you a ban.


been using SweetFX 1.4 for a few weeks now, BF3 looks amazing again!


----------



## Roadkill95

Yooo I need people to play with :'(

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/StonedHippos/ <---add this guy, I hear he's a beast


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I don't think anyone has been banned for using those injectors, since they don't modify the game files at all.
> 
> But be careful with "Color Tweaker", that one DOES modify game colors and gets you a ban.


Punkbuster are not banning for it, but if EA find out... which is impossible, then you could be serving a full ban.

The Realmware colour tweaker was patched a good while back by DICE, so it no longer functions.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I assure you that if you were to play against me, you'd likely win.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MayA200/stats/356280590/


Sent friend request. Let me know if you wanna go through Coop after you finish SP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> SweetFX/FXAA Injector


1. Is SweetFX unrelated to FXAA?
2. Is MSAA > FXAA graphically?
3. Is it better to lower settings so as to see enemies more clearly?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sent friend request. Let me know if you wanna go through Coop after you finish SP.
> 1. Is SweetFX unrelated to FXAA?
> 2. Is MSAA > FXAA graphically?
> 3. Is it better to lower settings so as to see enemies more clearly?


MSAA > FXAA/SMAA.
SMAA > FXAA.
Unrelated, yes, uses SMAA instead.


----------



## Caz

Last time I used a FXAA injector, I couldn't see my frames with MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Last time I used a FXAA injector, I couldn't see my frames with MSI Afterburner/RivaTuner....


Then turn on compatibility in afterburner.


----------



## crashdummy35

The power of communication and a good disposition:
No0b_Sh0t
Johnny5fodder (Slightly Skewed)
IVI0E (Sizzle)
crashdummy35

Win

Win

Win

This one is MajorBWPayne and me and Slightly Skewed:

Win

Great games.









Come on guys. Next time lets roll 8, 9 or 10 deep and stomp the pubs.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol,


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I just have to say... i love how all the "pro" gamers use the most op guns in the whole game... kinda a fail really


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Great games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys. Next time lets roll 8, 9 or 10 deep and stomp the pubs.


Sweet! Glad you guys had fun...and won!!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I just have to say... i love how all the "pro" gamers use the most op guns in the whole game... kinda a fail really


How witty and original this statement is! I just have to say... I love how all the idiots who don't know what they're talking about cry about "op guns"... kinda a fail really.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> How witty and original this statement is! I just have to say... I love how all the idiots who don't know what they're talking about cry about "op guns"... kinda a fail really.


Well considering i know what the real M16 and AEK are capable of then im not really crying just saying Dice screwed up with them, the damage is fine but the accuracy is off the charts ridiculous


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys I am just curious if overclock.net has any EU servers? I would love to play with you guys but the ping on the US servers is too high.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys I am just curious if overclock.net has any EU servers? I would love to play with you guys but the ping on the US servers is too high.


Nobody even plays on the US server.


----------



## DizzlePro

Shotguns are Op why because they require *NO SKILL* to use.

IMO M16 & Aek are not overpowered but overused.

From my experience In FPS, when something is used by a lot of people, its OP. Period.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Great video, thanks. Sounded a lot of fun and challenging


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The power of communication and a good disposition:
> No0b_Sh0t
> Johnny5fodder (Slightly Skewed)
> IVI0E (Sizzle)
> crashdummy35
> 
> Win
> 
> Win
> 
> Win
> 
> This one is MajorBWPayne and me and Slightly Skewed:
> 
> Win
> 
> Great games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys. *Next time lets roll 8, 9 or 10 deep and stomp the pubs.*


I don't know. It's not much fun pinning a team in their deploy with 3/4 of the round still left.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't know. It's not much fun pinning a team in their deploy with 3/4 of the round still left.


Agreed, normally when a team is losing badly I just switch teams with other clan mates as well to help them out and overcome the tickets, lot more fun than raping a team.


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Does anyone know what PBbans policy is for a server admin applying a non-cheating ban? I got a pbbans for saying something naughty on a server and now I'm basically banned from a bunch of different servers because of the same thing. I thought pbbans was only for cheating?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I just have to say... i love how all the "pro" gamers use the most op guns in the whole game... kinda a fail really


Right after the BETA, the guns weren't like that. They had real balance: my trusty SCAR-H as a perfect example: crazy slow fire rate, only 20 rounds in the mag, kicked like a mule...before you could keep guys at arms length and not have to get cqb close (and lose to a higher fire rate). People complained, they lowered the damage and lowered the damage over distance, now its garbage. The MG36 used to act just like the G36C...now it's spread is ridiculous and they had to patch the extended mag back in---more complaining got it taken away for months. All the "balancing" has left options, work at becoming totally pro with "hard" guns or, do what everyone else is doing and go high fire rate and big mags. People complained about Frag rounds because of the suppression they cause, couldn't fight back up close, now every gun has suppression







shweet







Troll gun? Sometimes, but even Frag rounds had an actual place in the game: clearing rooms/M-COM areas of C4 and claymores so people could safely get in and plant. DICE does what the majority says and we just have to deal with it as the patches come.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sweet! Glad you guys had fun...and won!!


It was fun. Had a blast. Really needed that, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys I am just curious if overclock.net has any EU servers? I would love to play with you guys but the ping on the US servers is too high.


Add me, we can meet in the middle somewhere. The more the merrier I say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nobody even plays on the US server.


^ This x100.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't know. It's not much fun pinning a team in their deploy with 3/4 of the round still left.


We were losing that first game by like 150 tix, bro. The Caspian game. Then you guys hit Beast Mode and I was "Oh Crap," I'd better get with the program here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, normally when a team is losing badly I just switch teams with other clan mates as well to help them out and overcome the tickets, lot more fun than raping a team.


That's the thing with pubbing, though: a unit vs randoms will almost always win in the end. Maybe next time we'll drop into you guys' server for a challenge.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Right after the BETA, the guns weren't like that. They had real balance: my trusty SCAR-H as a perfect example: crazy slow fire rate, only 20 rounds in the mag, kicked like a mule...before you could keep guys at arms length and not have to get cqb close (and lose to a higher fire rate). People complained, they lowered the damage and lowered the damage over distance, now its garbage. The MG36 used to act just like the G36C...now it's spread is ridiculous and they had to patch the extended mag back in---more complaining got it taken away for months. All the "balancing" has left options, work at becoming totally pro with "hard" guns or, do what everyone else is doing and go high fire rate and big mags. People complained about Frag rounds because of the suppression they cause, couldn't fight back up close, now every gun has suppression
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Troll gun? Sometimes, but even Frag rounds had an actual place in the game: clearing rooms/M-COM areas of C4 and claymores so people could safely get in and plant. DICE does what the majority says and we just have to deal with it as the patches come.


Guess im one of thos total pro with "hard" guns then lol, i cant stand the high fire rate guns i only use them when theres no other option lol. I also hate most of the medic guns i cant put my finger on it its just something about them doesnt feel right i personally think the engi guns are the best in the game







.

frag rounds use to be awesome for clearing out c4 in ally ways, rooms etc, now they seem to have the range of a damn slug not happy with that one

i dont normally have a problem with people getting close but if i do... my suppressed mp443 deals with them lovely and quick









the suppression is just total bs and so is the damn sun glare -_- both are just over the top

see everyone i know who plays on pc never had a problem with the vanilla guns but everyone on console did... so it makes me wonder did dice listen to console players then bring the patches to every platform or were pc players complaining about the exact same thing....


----------



## crashdummy35

God only knows DICE's reasoning behind what they do. Fix one thing, break another.

Big maps, medic: G3A3. If I know I'm likely to engage up close M16A3, for _one_ reason, engaging multiples simultaneously with a gun that fires like 600 rpm is suicide...and as a medic you have to be ready to get your squad mates up--that means clearing out or making 'em get their heads down (suppression). Don't get me wrong, I "Gung-Ho" it a lot too alone but, like last night, all I did was spot, meds/res/call out on TS3 and engage when I had to...keeping the engie and supports up was more important in an armor heavy map. We were pinning 'em on the RU side on Kharg (slowly but surely) so the engagements were coming against groups of 5, 6, 7 or more at a time. Ain't easy being cheesy....


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Then turn on compatibility in afterburner.


WILL TRY THIS!


----------



## crashdummy35

Gotta give this guy credit: 64 yrs old and wrecking in BF3: Whuh..?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Gotta give this guy credit: 64 yrs old and wrecking in BF3: Whuh..?


Awesome. I'm sure that will be us one day.


----------



## hamzta09

Pwning errbody


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm now all for larger squads.


----------



## amd655

Seems i have a fanboy.... a cheater too?









Here was my last match..... the lag was unbelievably bad, yet my ping was a sturdy 65ms with no jumping at all, or harsh FPS fluctuations.

Was playing vs a ESL Pro player according to Ascensia's Blog...

But this guy..............

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B1989/stats/190156017/

No idea what or who he is, but if he is legit, all of the enemy team was really mad. i was trying to figure why his name was so like mine.....

Video underway soon guys, as always









Battlereport.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/59790618/791518471/


----------



## redalert

I have not been playing alot of BF3 over the past couple of months but it takes a couple games to get use to the look and the feel of the game again.


----------



## Krazee

Objective today was to rank up but I happened to find crash and have some killer rounds!!!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I played with this BS guy just a few mins ago on a 64 metro rush

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BIgArmz/stats/186072328/

shot him point blank in the face with the Spas and it did nothing at all -_-


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> The power of communication and a good disposition:
> No0b_Sh0t
> Johnny5fodder (Slightly Skewed)
> IVI0E (Sizzle)
> crashdummy35
> 
> Win
> 
> Win
> 
> Win
> 
> This one is MajorBWPayne and me and Slightly Skewed:
> 
> Win
> 
> Great games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on guys. Next time lets roll 8, 9 or 10 deep and stomp the pubs.


hooah!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I played with this BS guy just a few mins ago on a 64 metro rush
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BIgArmz/stats/186072328/
> 
> shot him point blank in the face with the Spas and it did nothing at all -_-


Shotgun hit detection has been bad for a while, point blank shooting sometimes no hit marker.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Shotgun hit detection has been bad for a while, point blank shooting sometimes no hit marker.


even before that i watched 4 guys shooting him and he didnt go down at all


----------



## crashdummy35

Weird res glitch.

I ressed a squad mate during a game and his body stayed frozen, near me and Slightly Skewed in the vehicle in the beginning, but he went into a Spectator Mode type thing. I could see him standing there outside the vehicle in that building but he couldn't move and was in a 3rd person mode watching us in the LAV. All this time I've never seen that one before...pretty funny.

@mtbiker033:











Tonight and this weekend we'll be in the OCN BF3 TS3 server...games have been fun. It's been loads of fun playing with the guys again.


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Weird res glitch.
> 
> I ressed a squad mate during a game and his body stayed frozen, near me and Slightly Skewed in the vehicle in the beginning, but he went into a Spectator Mode type thing. I could see him standing there outside the vehicle in that building but he couldn't move and was in a 3rd person mode watching us in the LAV. All this time I've never seen that one before...pretty funny.


This happenend to me the other day I died while diving to prone then when I was resed I was stuck, hovering about a crouched soldiers height above the ground and could only look left and right not up or down. I suicided to fix it because I didn't want to be called a glitcher,.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nobody even plays on the US server.


I'm going to try and hangout in the Teamspeak servers this weekend. That seems to me the best place to meetup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Agreed, normally when a team is losing badly I just switch teams with other clan mates as well to help them out and overcome the tickets, lot more fun than raping a team.


Normally, when my team is always losing badly, I just switch teams before the round ends so I don't get poopy pants.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> ...I got a pbbans for saying something naughty on a server and now I'm basically banned from a bunch of different servers because of the same thing. I thought pbbans was only for cheating?


ROFL!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Tonight and this weekend we'll be in the OCN BF3 TS3 server...games have been fun. It's been loads of fun playing with the guys again.


Sweetness. I'll try to jump in tonight if I'm not too tired...mornings suck.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themadhatterxxx*
> 
> Does anyone know what PBbans policy is for a server admin applying a non-cheating ban? I got a pbbans for saying something naughty on a server and now I'm basically banned from a bunch of different servers because of the same thing. I thought pbbans was only for cheating?


- http://www.pbbans.com/mbi.php <-- If your name is on that list it's for cheating in some fashion or other.

You could have been banned on a server with a shared banlist though. And actually assuming your player name is the same as here, you have 2 bans on Metabans which is basically a resource for admins to share ban lists. Some admins use it, some don't.

1 temp ban from ADK until April 14th 2032 (







) for "disobeying rules of server." with a note to please dispute at ADK forums - the admin was FreeeKillz

1 temp ban from last year that expires 6 Aug, 2013 from PlayersNoteBook for " Racist POS/Harrasing (Racism) "

They also included some nice screenshots -

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/15/bf32012052717042781.jpg

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/3340/bf32012052717150364.jpg

http://imageshack.us/f/40/bf32012062318005847.jpg/

96 server admins follow/enforce ADK's ban list
425 admins follow/enforce PlayerNoteBook's ban list

These are in no way related to Punkbuster or PBBans streaming so I don't think their policy one way or another would apply. The use of shared bans for reasons in violation of EA's Rules of Conduct for players also appears to be allowed but I can't claim to be fully up to speed with EA's TOS for Ranked Server Admins. That would be your only route to press a grievance, imo. Even it is does fall into a gray area there though, I'm not sure you would want to bring your conduct to EA's attention.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> They also included some nice screenshots -
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/15/bf32012052717042781.jpg
> 
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/3340/bf32012052717150364.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/40/bf32012062318005847.jpg/
> 
> 96 server admins follow/enforce ADK's ban list
> 425 admins follow/enforce PlayerNoteBook's ban list


/facepalm


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> This happenend to me the other day I died while diving to prone then when I was resed I was stuck, hovering about a crouched soldiers height above the ground and could only look left and right not up or down. I suicided to fix it because I didn't want to be called a glitcher,.


First time I'd ever seen it. Pretty funny, he was frozen in an almost running pose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm going to try and hangout in the Teamspeak servers this weekend. That seems to me the best place to meetup.
> Normally, when my team is always losing badly, I just switch teams before the round ends so I don't get poopy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFL!!!!
> *Sweetness. I'll try to jump in tonight if I'm not too tired...mornings suck.*


I hear you. If we're on we're rolling....


----------



## Krazee

I still had my battlelog window open and saw crashdummy35 playing at 7 am central time. See u are back to playing for good lol


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I still had my battlelog window open and saw crashdummy35 playing at 7 am central time. See u are back to playing for good lol


No work today. Catching up. Couple of rounds of BF3 and started UVHM in Borderlands 2.









I still haven't even finished Dead Space 3, sheesh... Prymus said he's gonna help me at the point where I'm stuck maybe tonight or tomorrow.

But BF3 comes first.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> No work today. Catching up. Couple of rounds of BF3 and started UVHM in Borderlands 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't even finished Dead Space 3, sheesh... Prymus said he's gonna help me at the point where I'm stuck maybe tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> But BF3 comes first.


Tell me about it. I started but didn't complete Metro 2033 and Far Cry 3; I'm including Borderlands 1 because, even though I finished it on the PS3, I stopped playing it on the PC. I don't even play Planetside 2 any longer. My MechWarrior Online play time is also down.

For me it's BF3 and Defiance.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Seems i have a fanboy.... a cheater too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here was my last match..... the lag was unbelievably bad, yet my ping was a sturdy 65ms with no jumping at all, or harsh FPS fluctuations.
> 
> Was playing vs a ESL Pro player according to Ascensia's Blog...
> 
> But this guy..............
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B1989/stats/190156017/
> 
> No idea what or who he is, but if he is legit, all of the enemy team was really mad. i was trying to figure why his name was so like mine.....
> 
> Video underway soon guys, as always
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlereport.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/59790618/791518471/


Here is the video to my above rant guys.





Just a casual laid back game turned into something else....


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Tell me about it. I started but didn't complete Metro 2033 and Far Cry 3; I'm including Borderlands 1 because, even though I finished it on the PS3, I stopped playing it on the PC. I don't even play Planetside 2 any longer. My MechWarrior Online play time is also down.
> 
> For me it's BF3 and Defiance.


Wow. Now that you mention it, I think I've played all of about 45 minutes of Metro 2033. Just couldn't get into it. My love/hate relationship with BF3 is all consuming.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone have some good Hardcore servers to share ??


----------



## themadhatterxxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> - http://www.pbbans.com/mbi.php <-- If your name is on that list it's for cheating in some fashion or other.
> 
> You could have been banned on a server with a shared banlist though. And actually assuming your player name is the same as here, you have 2 bans on Metabans which is basically a resource for admins to share ban lists. Some admins use it, some don't.
> 
> 1 temp ban from ADK until April 14th 2032 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) for "disobeying rules of server." with a note to please dispute at ADK forums - the admin was FreeeKillz
> 
> 1 temp ban from last year that expires 6 Aug, 2013 from PlayersNoteBook for " Racist POS/Harrasing (Racism) "
> 
> They also included some nice screenshots -
> 
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/15/bf32012052717042781.jpg
> 
> http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/3340/bf32012052717150364.jpg
> 
> http://imageshack.us/f/40/bf32012062318005847.jpg/
> 
> 96 server admins follow/enforce ADK's ban list
> 425 admins follow/enforce PlayerNoteBook's ban list
> 
> These are in no way related to Punkbuster or PBBans streaming so I don't think their policy one way or another would apply. The use of shared bans for reasons in violation of EA's Rules of Conduct for players also appears to be allowed but I can't claim to be fully up to speed with EA's TOS for Ranked Server Admins. That would be your only route to press a grievance, imo. Even it is does fall into a gray area there though, I'm not sure you would want to bring your conduct to EA's attention.










You found me!







Thanks for the info though, the last one was actually pretty funny because I got banned a few seconds right after that lol.


----------



## Jodiuh

GG guys. Def better w/ a group on voice.


----------



## iARDAs

So jealous of the OCN community in BF3.

I am in Turkey and my game would lag like crazy if I were to join your matches.


----------



## Jodiuh

I accidentally

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Funny/1-20130413_010539.jpg.html

and now I can't sleep.







Guess that means I have to keep playing BF3.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So jealous of the OCN community in BF3.
> 
> I am in Turkey and my game would lag like crazy if I were to join your matches.


are there servers in your country?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Anyone have some good Hardcore servers to share ??





there you go


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So jealous of the OCN community in BF3.
> 
> I am in Turkey and my game would lag like crazy if I were to join your matches.


What are the nearest servers to you? Lowest pings and such?

Maybe some of us could meet you "in the middle" somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> GG guys. Def better w/ a group on voice.


Yeah, that was cool. Except that one game where we ended up on the opposite team. We got handled big time then. But we got 'em back on Fire Storm







Dem Red Bulls!!!









You and Insanity did great.







Hope I didn't sound like an old lady in the chat but, you see how good these other guys are. Gotta keep your guard up.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You and Insanity did great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't sound like an old lady in the chat but, you see how good these other guys are. Gotta keep your guard up.


I'm with Jodiuh on this one: it was a lot of fun behaving like a coordinated squad! You didn't sound like an old lady. I appreciated your experience and guidance. For me, that's what made it fun. I recognize I'm still a n00b with the game. I mean it's no fun runnin-and-gunnin COD-style, for me at least. But, I don't know the maps. I don't know what's a good tactic and what's not - other than "don't run towards the bullets' <- yeah: bad tactic.

I'm glad I staid up









I'm tired as crap now, but it was all worth it.









Until next time...


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I accidentally
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Funny/1-20130413_010539.jpg.html
> 
> and now I can't sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that means I have to keep playing BF3.












That's why on our last break I got a water battle instead of my usual: Mountain Dew.

Great Game last night. It was a lot of fun.

Hope to do it again soon.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

haha, them Red Bulls.. I could have used one of those last night, I was half asleep at the keyboard. I managed to sleep half the day away though so hopefully I'll be good to go tonight.


----------



## crashdummy35

Got the boot for a disallowed program/driver just now.

SweetFX..?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hamzta09

The code seem to refer to autohotkey or Belvedere


----------



## DizzlePro

Wow i just got kick from the platoon with No explanation whatsoever


----------



## Krazee

if it was oCN there was a purge scheduled for the 14th


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Wow i just got kick from the platoon with No explanation whatsoever


PM Sent


----------



## Ghost12

Just been kicked by a badmin lol - stated reason safe zone camping . There was three enemy tanks on A on armored shield, i cleared 2 then lost my vehicle, ran back to get another(US base) on the road out of base i killed the t90 sat on A then a couple of guys hanging round with rpg then went onto A to cap it and got kicked lol. Oh dear, admin must have been camping our last flag. I was 14/1


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The code seem to refer to autohotkey or Belvedere


Hmmm, I had an app that keeps pop out video windows on top with the OCN Twitch stream running on my little monitor? I wonder if that was it? That's all I had running. But I went back, without my SweetFX and with the app running still and played like 6-7 games with the guys no issues..?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just been kicked by a badmin lol - stated reason safe zone camping . There was three enemy tanks on A on armored shield, i cleared 2 then lost my vehicle, ran back to get another(US base) on the road out of base i killed the t90 sat on A then a couple of guys hanging round with rpg then went onto A to cap it and got kicked lol. Oh dear, admin must have been camping our last flag. I was 14/1


Happens.







Kicks, nukes!...crazy admins out there.

1

2

3

4

6

We reeled off some wins this morning....

Also, zh1nt0 is on...pubbing. Troll time







NVM, they left already.


----------



## tx-jose

this sux...I installed a new HDD and now BF3 keeps crashing....I have tried all the drivers and everything.....i didn't move it off my SSD either...I left Origin and BF3 on my SSD. All I have installed on the new HDD is steam and a couple of games....

what gives!!! its been a few weeks already


----------



## redalert

try doing a repair install to fix it. BF3 may have some corrupt files.


----------



## tx-jose

repaired almost 2 dozen times and re installed about 3 times.....

i will be playing and all of a sudden the image will freeze and I have to CTRL+ALT+DEL out and the little message has popped up saying BF3 has stopped working.


----------



## redalert

try lowering your cpu overclock and see what happens. I used to have all sorts of issues with BF3 and after trying everything I lowered my CPU overclock and my problems stopped.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> try lowering your cpu overclock and see what happens. I used to have all sorts of issues with BF3 and after trying everything I lowered my CPU overclock and my problems stopped.


Always start here ^.

Everything stock, and get into a big server for a few games and see what happens. If it's freezing that sounds like a system error.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You and Insanity did great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope I didn't sound like an old lady in the chat but, you see how good these other guys are. Gotta keep your guard up.


Yeah, I def felt like I was in good hands. I almost wish I could have taken notes, lol! You were perfect!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm with Jodiuh on this one: it was a lot of fun behaving like a coordinated squad! You didn't sound like an old lady. I appreciated your experience and guidance. For me, that's what made it fun. I recognize I'm still a n00b with the game. I mean it's no fun runnin-and-gunnin COD-style, for me at least. But, I don't know the maps. I don't know what's a good tactic and what's not - other than "don't run towards the bullets' <- yeah: bad tactic.
> 
> I'm glad I staid up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired as crap now, but it was all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until next time...


Thanks for saying what I couldn't say.









I slept nearly 12 hours, so I should be ready to go til 4AM again tonight. Got me a frozen pizza, some croissant pockets (philly cheese), and 4 more blue bulls. Honeymooning a new mouse/video cards. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/6ba5b25b.gif.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> ...Mountain Dew....


http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/dew.jpg.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'll be good to go tonight.

























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I was 14/1


I get all kinds of invites from servers all over the world. You should try going 0 and 50 like me sometime! http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/772_nunchucks_smiley.gif.html


----------



## Caz

lolwut


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/59955929/353503298/


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> lolwut
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/59955929/353503298/


Nice. Good round.

Me, RedAlert & Sizzzle last night. Last ~15 minutes of that round got really good, really intense.

Really need to work on my medic skills. I'm so OCD about running after tanks as an engie I can't help but get all in their grill as a medic too... Bad idea. 120 mm canon wins against a med kit every time. Had fun though. Almost felt sorry for the other team.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Hmmm, I had an app that keeps pop out video windows on top with the OCN Twitch stream running on my little monitor? I wonder if that was it? That's all I had running. But I went back, without my SweetFX and with the app running still and played like 6-7 games with the guys no issues..?
> Happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kicks, nukes!...crazy admins out there.
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 6
> 
> We reeled off some wins this morning....
> 
> Also, zh1nt0 is on...pubbing. Troll time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVM, they left already.


Ah yes, those were some pretty nice games


----------



## redalert

It was crazy near the end we must of capped the E and F flags on Sharqi at least 6 times each in the last ten minutes lol.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice. Good round.
> 
> Me, RedAlert & Sizzzle last night. Last ~15 minutes of that round got really good, really intense.
> 
> Really need to work on my medic skills. I'm so OCD about running after tanks as an engie I can't help but get all in their grill as a medic too... Bad idea. 120 mm canon wins against a med kit every time. Had fun though. Almost felt sorry for the other team.


Thanks man!

Add me. thacaz

We can tear it up.


----------



## hamzta09

I love how zh1nt0 banned all users from his chat that mentioned bf3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Add me. thacaz
> 
> We can tear it up.


You're friends thing is disabled..?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I love how zh1nt0 banned all users from his chat that mentioned bf3


Did he really do that?

I peeked in because it was a charity stream but, honestly, he's kinda lame when it comes to streaming. Boring.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> You're friends thing is disabled..?


IDTS....How do I change this...









Hey everyone. How do I make my minimap stay permanently big and zoomed. Every time I spawn, it is getting annoying to press N M really quick.


----------



## [email protected]

You can't, that's just how it works.


----------



## Caz

Garb. Straight up. Makes no sense, if thats the case.


----------



## hamzta09

To the 7970/680 owners.
Take screens when youre in an explosion or looking at smoke (not 2d smoke caused by static burning wrecks) and tell me you dont drop below 50!


----------



## tx-jose

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60028836/333843333/

who needs M16s??


----------



## Caz

Nice jose. I want to get on that level again, not easy with PC though. Much easier with Console.


----------



## amd655

Ok, game will not work anymore.... (properly)

Re-installed Win 7, and re-installed Battlecrap 3...... now if i click on the video tab in BF3, it will crash immediately.

BF3 sucks complete butt for the amount of issues it has.

Game plays absolutely fine if i leave it on whatever the preset is, an guessing by FPS, it is the Ultra preset, which my 480 dips below desired FPS rates.....

This is a sad day, or good ridance?


----------



## amd655

Ok, managed to fix it sort of.... swapped my monitor for a 1050p screen, i can now set my res and settings?

Ahh well :/


----------



## Caz

Well this is a joke...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60041869/353503298/

We were winning by 10, then all the sudden they won by 3 at the end.....lolwut?


----------



## Sc4thAtch

Does anyone have any solutions that they used to fix rubber banding in this game? I get it almost all the time.


----------



## amd655

Rubber banding is network related, it is either your internet, or a lagging server.


----------



## Sc4thAtch

The thing is I never had lag on crysis 2 with pings in excess of 300 and yet I get insane rubber banding on this game with pings of 20.


----------



## amd655

Welcome to BF3....

Here is a taster at 64ms:


----------



## Tagkaman

I get the same problem...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Well this is a joke...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60041869/353503298/
> 
> We were winning by 10, then all the sudden they won by 3 at the end.....lolwut?


Gotta love idiot team mates who spawn when there's only a few tickets left (assuming you did have the bleed)


----------



## xdcx

Hi BF3 dudes.

I just purchased premium and spent the whole weekend downloading the base game and all of the expansions. I am good to go now, have set all my key bindings, audio and visually I am running a HD6850, got all settings on high with a few tweaks so I run on average between 40-50fps which is OK until I upgrade soon.

I have played a few games of Conquest and I am enjoying learning and getting to grips with the game. This is just a quick question to see if there is any standard/basic things people do or change, whether it be specific settings or mods or anything of the sort for this game? For example, network smoothing setting, do people touch that? Any mods that are multiplayer legal that lots of people use that I might not know about. Just basically any quick and useful things that the vast majority of people know/do which I do not know of yet being brand new to the game.

Granted, this info is most likely available in this very thread. But there is ALOT of posts in here you will agree. So I'll have a scan through it and hope some quick tips are posted in reply to this also.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdcx*
> 
> Hi BF3 dudes.
> 
> I just purchased premium and spent the whole weekend downloading the base game and all of the expansions. I am good to go now, have set all my key bindings, audio and visually I am running a HD6850, got all settings on high with a few tweaks so I run on average between 40-50fps which is OK until I upgrade soon.
> 
> I have played a few games of Conquest and I am enjoying learning and getting to grips with the game. This is just a quick question to see if there is any standard/basic things people do or change, whether it be specific settings or mods or anything of the sort for this game? For example, network smoothing setting, do people touch that? Any mods that are multiplayer legal that lots of people use that I might not know about. Just basically any quick and useful things that the vast majority of people know/do which I do not know of yet being brand new to the game.
> 
> Granted, this info is most likely available in this very thread. But there is ALOT of posts in here you will agree. So I'll have a scan through it and hope some quick tips are posted in reply to this also.
> 
> Thanks in advance


General consensus is the network slider should roughly match your ping. I have mine virtually all the way down.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Gotta love idiot team mates who spawn when there's only a few tickets left (assuming you did have the bleed)


No, this was Conquest Domination.


----------



## amd655

Only sort-of mod that is legal is FXAA, or the use of Realmware settings editor (adjust FPS limit etc)


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdcx*
> 
> Hi BF3 dudes.
> 
> I just purchased premium and spent the whole weekend downloading the base game and all of the expansions. I am good to go now, have set all my key bindings, audio and visually I am running a HD6850, got all settings on high with a few tweaks so I run on average between 40-50fps which is OK until I upgrade soon.
> 
> I have played a few games of Conquest and I am enjoying learning and getting to grips with the game. This is just a quick question to see if there is any standard/basic things people do or change, whether it be specific settings or mods or anything of the sort for this game? For example, network smoothing setting, do people touch that? *Any mods that are multiplayer legal that lots of people use that I might not know about. Just basically any quick and useful things that the vast majority of people know/do which I do not know of yet being brand new to the game.*
> 
> Granted, this info is most likely available in this very thread. But there is ALOT of posts in here you will agree. So I'll have a scan through it and hope some quick tips are posted in reply to this also.
> 
> Thanks in advance


SweetFX 1.4 here.

Here's a post on how to set the BF3 preset in SweetFX.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xdcx*
> 
> Hi BF3 dudes.
> 
> I just purchased premium and spent the whole weekend downloading the base game and all of the expansions. I am good to go now, have set all my key bindings, audio and visually I am running a HD6850, got all settings on high with a few tweaks so I run on average between 40-50fps which is OK until I upgrade soon.
> 
> I have played a few games of Conquest and I am enjoying learning and getting to grips with the game. This is just a quick question to see if there is any standard/basic things people do or change, whether it be specific settings or mods or anything of the sort for this game? For example, network smoothing setting, do people touch that? Any mods that are multiplayer legal that lots of people use that I might not know about. Just basically any quick and useful things that the vast majority of people know/do which I do not know of yet being brand new to the game.
> 
> Granted, this info is most likely available in this very thread. But there is ALOT of posts in here you will agree. So I'll have a scan through it and hope some quick tips are posted in reply to this also.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General consensus is the network slider should roughly match your ping. I have mine virtually all the way down.
Click to expand...

Yep, set network slider far left as much as you can stand it. The lower you set it the choppier the game will run, usually people end up putting it about 20-30% to make the game smooth. Can't think of to many specific settings that are important. As long as you keep the mesh quality at High/Ultra, all other settings can be turned to Low and it won't effect your visual distance cap. Other settings just effect how pretty the game is


----------



## [email protected]

Really? Interesting cuz i NEVER touched the network slider cuz i don't need to. I don't get lag at all. Don't know why they bother adding that feature anyways. I don't see how any difference it'll help?

I don't mind messing with the slider for the heck of it but i don't think i should mess with these settles when my game and bandwith is fine lol.

Does it really even help? Especially if there are other gamers with really high ping?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Really? Interesting cuz i NEVER touched the network slider cuz i don't need to. I don't get lag at all. Don't know why they bother adding that feature anyways. I don't see how any difference it'll help?
> 
> I don't mind messing with the slider for the heck of it but i don't think i should mess with these settles when my game and bandwith is fine lol.
> 
> Does it really even help? Especially if there are other gamers with really high ping?


It supposedly helps with the being shot after taking cover so hit detection


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It supposedly helps with the being shot after taking cover so hit detection


REALLY?!

Well i have to admit i HATE being shot before getting covered and i believe it could be client side lag but hey i didn't realize that the slider would improve and help prevent that kind of situation. We all know and hate the fact you get shot before you actually are covered while being suppressed.

I'll have to mess around and see.

So lowering it helps? Like how far? This will be quite an interesting experimen


----------



## Krazee

I tried to hide behind a tree yesterday after being cornered by a tank. Survived the first shot but not the second lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> REALLY?!
> 
> Well i have to admit i HATE being shot before getting covered and i believe it could be client side lag but hey i didn't realize that the slider would improve and help prevent that kind of situation. We all know and hate the fact you get shot before you actually are covered while being suppressed.
> 
> I'll have to mess around and see.
> 
> So lowering it helps? Like how far? This will be quite an interesting experimen


Consensus to be matched roughly to ping, but i have mine virtually all the way down and do not suffer from choppy game play. Just try it see if it suits you, can always put it back


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> REALLY?!
> 
> Well i have to admit i HATE being shot before getting covered and i believe it could be client side lag but hey i didn't realize that the slider would improve and help prevent that kind of situation. We all know and hate the fact you get shot before you actually are covered while being suppressed.
> 
> I'll have to mess around and see.
> 
> So lowering it helps? Like how far? This will be quite an interesting experimen
> 
> 
> 
> Consensus to be matched roughly to ping, but i have mine virtually all the way down and do not suffer from choppy game play. Just try it see if it suits you, can always put it back
Click to expand...

I have mine set to 0 or maybe 10%, haven't looked for along time. My game does suffer some choppiness but the advantage outweighs the negative. It has to do with latency and yes, does help with getting shot around corners or more importantly, killing someone else around the corner.

In a perfect world, when 2 players face off they would see each other at the same time, due to various factors, ping time, server latency, the game code itself, this basically never happens. One player will always have a slight advantage over the other, they may get to see a person come around a corner a few ms before that person does come around the corner (on their screen at least). The slider is supposed to be an offset to try and match the hit registry to your connection I guess.


----------



## [email protected]

That is interesting, thanks for the information.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Ive recomended putting that slider at 20% and they were amazed at how much better it is. So definetly try it!


----------



## Amhro

delete please


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Welcome to BF3....
> 
> Here is a taster at 64ms:


ROFL @ 0:45!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xdcx*
> 
> ...network smoothing setting...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ...network slider...Does it really even help?


Here's a couple videos that explain it better than I ever could:

Battlefield 3 - Network Smoothing Factor & EXAMPLES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw0bTZBqT2s

Network Smoothing Factor Explained (Battlefield 3 Gameplay/Commentary)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJdLeJgFXj4

FWIW, I keep mine @ 0% (far left).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> ...hide behind a tree...cornered by a tank.


BUT! BUT! Your choice of cover was flawless! LAG!! Sounds like something I'd do.


----------



## frogger4

I went around taking screenshots today. I still can't get over the incredible graphical detail of this game.


----------



## xdcx

Thanks for the information provided everyone. Much appreciated.

One thing I have always hated with online FPS is the apparent advantage some have over others when it comes to connection. I am sure we have all been there when you run around a corner, have a 1v1 with some guy and you are 10000billion % sure you pulled the trigger first, yet you still lost....... haha!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> I went around taking screenshots today. I still can't get over the incredible graphical detail of this game.


Like the near 2d trees, ugly bushes, lack of ground texture on that map etc. Yeah I agree, incredible details!

http://cdn.overclock.net/8/86/861f141e_bf3_2013_04_15_17_01_38_749.png
Is this a desert or a snow map or a salt flat? Dat lighting.

Only the CQ maps look pretty.

About smoothing factor thing, if I drop it below 100 all models teleport around.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Like the near 2d trees, ugly bushes, lack of ground texture on that map etc. Yeah I agree, incredible details!
> .


hmm


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> hmm


And you see the same tree pasted 5 times in that pic








Honestly though, none of the pics he posted are "detailed", the snow map shows trees and bushes. The desert map shows a wheat? field with terribad lighting.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And you see the same tree pasted 5 times in that pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly though, none of the pics he posted are "detailed", the snow map shows trees and bushes. The desert map shows a wheat? field with terribad lighting.


If you had more hours in the game I'd give you a bit more hash about it, but since you're new and all the opinion is more valid than someone who's been playing for hundreds of hours. I mean it's nearly a 2 year old game, so of course it doesn't look as good as something like Crysis 3 but I'm not playing this game for the trees and such. I love this game & I think it's beautiful, but when you stop to check out the scenery I do admit it's actually rather bland. But I don't care. My focal point is at the end of my barrel. :]


----------



## hamzta09

Im new to the game? I have 100h of BF3..
Check my pics!

And the guy said "the *incredible graphical detail* of this game."


----------



## Caz

Why do so many people hate on this game? Seriously. It is so far ahead of the curve compared to all the other BIG titles. CoD, Halo, etc (over all platforms)

BF3 is just WAY ahead of everything else. I remember playing CoD 4 a few years ago...thought that was realistic. NOT EVEN CLOSE.


----------



## frogger4

Ouch, I wasn't expecting that backlash from a couple screenshots. I agree that it is lacking in detail in comparison to Crysis 3 or Crysis 2 with HD/DX11. In comparison to most other first person shooters out there though, I think my claim stands. There are clearly areas that could be improved (less surreal lighting, less copy-pasta of game assets), but I haven't seen many other shooters except for Crysis step up to that plate. BF3 has reasonably high resolution textures, good character detail (seen more in the campaign than multiplayer), and some nice visual effects that may not be life like but are impressive looking nonetheless. Additionally, I appreciate the fairly dense outdoor environments seen in maps like Kiasar Railroad. In most other games, you won't have the entire map covered in grass and greenery (even if it is just copy pasta). So I agree that BF3 leaves several things to be desired, but I still think it is ahead of most other first person shooters.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Why do so many people hate on this game? Seriously. It is so far ahead of the curve compared to all the other BIG titles. CoD, Halo, etc (over all platforms)
> 
> BF3 is just WAY ahead of everything else. I remember playing CoD 4 a few years ago...thought that was realistic. NOT EVEN CLOSE.


Best game evar!


----------



## hamzta09

How if BF3 "so far ahead" of any other game?
Its the same mindless shooting game as every other game.

Neither is it realistic, seriously Caz...


----------



## Ghost12

Some madmins in this game are bad for the game. I just joined a seine game on us side, team of low levels pinned pretty much this side of the river, i capped B and A with my squad who followed and got a few kills but the tank was raping this side, luckily when i died i spawned and the US tank was there so i jumped in, disabled the enemy tank sat camped opposite side of river and got kicked just before the kill shot on the tank, stated reason left blank. Absolute joke.


----------



## hamzta09

Wauw


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wauw


Hit esc key, I get that one far to often lol.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How if BF3 "so far ahead" of any other game?
> Its the same mindless shooting game as every other game.
> 
> Neither is it realistic, seriously Caz...


Blowing up a building with superior detail? Are you kidding me? And we are talking about a game that was in dev in 2009-10. Can't wait to see what BF4 has in store.

I suppose you have to take my opinion at just that. I have only been playing PC for a year ish. So almost anything will shock me in comparison to Xbox....


----------



## amd655

Crysis is not even visually appealing..... at least not to me, eats hardware for minimal gain in visuals... way to go, asshat Crytek.

BF3 is fully ugly, it uses a blue tint to hide it's true self, here is a video i did showing it without the stupid blue tint.









BLUEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Brainsick

Yeah, the blue tint on 'Death Valley' is ridiculous, still one of my favorite maps though.


----------



## amd655

A game that i find visually appealing.


----------



## Caz

Do you just use Realmware color editor?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Like the near 2d trees, ugly bushes, lack of ground texture on that map etc.


Detail nazi.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Why do so many people hate on this game? Seriously. It is so far ahead of the curve compared to all the other BIG titles. CoD, Halo, etc (over all platforms)
> 
> BF3 is just WAY ahead of everything else. I remember playing CoD 4 a few years ago...thought that was realistic. NOT EVEN CLOSE.


Because they removed features that were in BF2 from BF3 only to deliver them again in BF4. Because L4D did voice extraordinaly well. Because Halo 1 and COD 4 had LAN servers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> Ouch, I wasn't expecting that backlash from a couple screenshots.


They look great. Don't concern yourself w/ the cranky gamers. Every forum has them.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Do you just use Realmware color editor?


I did, but no longer works.


----------



## marcosamerio

Hi all, one simple question, ¿how much is the size of the game updated without all the DLC launched or

the game download all the content even if u dont purchase all the DLC?

Bye


----------



## amd655

Too big........



Without is around 15-18GB i think, maybe more...


----------



## marcosamerio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Too big........
> 
> 
> 
> Without is around 15-18GB i think, maybe more...


Hi, thanks for reply me, i dont have any DLC, ¿i must download that 34gb or only 15?

Bye


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcosamerio*
> 
> Hi, thanks for reply me, i dont have any DLC, ¿i must download that 34gb or only 15?
> 
> Bye


If you don't have the DLC, you'll only download the 15GB or so. I've noticed with each game update, it gets a little bigger each time. So, I recommend planning on it being a little larger than that.


----------



## xdcx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frogger4*
> 
> If you don't have the DLC, you'll only download the 15GB or so. I've noticed with each game update, it gets a little bigger each time. So, I recommend planning on it being a little larger than that.


I think from memory it is right up nearer 20GB for the BF3 base game. I downloaded base game and all of the expansions over the past weekend and I am sure base game was 19 something GB's. /HEFTY


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> A game that i find visually appealing.


Damn Jill is hot as hell!

Agreed, this game left a huge impression on me. To this very day I still remember how scared I was when that first zombie reaches out to grab me, how loud me and my fried screamed, that rush of adrenaline, the nervous giddy laughter...


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Damn Jill is hot as hell!
> 
> Agreed, this game left a huge impression on me. To this very day I still remember how scared I was when that first zombie reaches out to grab me, how loud me and my fried screamed, that rush of adrenaline, the nervous giddy laughter...


Your Sig says your CPU is at 4.4 *M*hz, that cant be right.... Can it?


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Your Sig says your CPU is at 4.4 *M*hz, that cant be right.... Can it?


HELL YEA. That's right, megahertz baby. Slow as hell! Damn kids with your gigahertz! Gaming in megahertz is hard core!










fixed. :]


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccdeal49*
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> Share a website with you ,
> 
> ( http://www.ccdeal.net/ )
> 
> Believe you will love it.
> 
> We accept any form of payment.


Yes complete stranger. I'd love to give you my credit card info...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> HELL YEA. That's right, megahertz baby. Slow as hell! Damn kids with your gigahertz! Gaming in megahertz is hard core!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fixed. :]


Yeahhhhh I have mine at 4.4thousand Mhz too!

I forget if I posted these here when I first uploaded them, sorry if it's a repost


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yeahhhhh I have mine at 4.4thousand Mhz too!
> 
> I forget if I posted these here when I first uploaded them, sorry if it's a repost


Gotta love the ******ed bunny hopping.... makes them look very unprofessional.

I played with and against nXs, good players


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Blowing up a building with superior detail? Are you kidding me? And we are talking about a game that was in dev in 2009-10. Can't wait to see what BF4 has in store.
> 
> I suppose you have to take my opinion at just that. I have only been playing PC for a year ish. So almost anything will shock me in comparison to Xbox....


Are you by any chance related to a guy whos name was Diesel and he used to hang on Gametrailers?
Your grammar reminds me of him and you speak of this game just like he did, "SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY" "IT CRUSHES ALL WHO OPPOSES" and what not.

Blowing up a building with a triggered model swap and particle effect? Yay. Go play Red Faction Guerilla, shoot at a building with a rocket, reload, do it again, looks different every time and much more realistic than in BF3.


----------



## amd655

Bad Company 2 has better destruction, even though each building is scripted, it is 10 times better than in BF3.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Go play Red Faction Guerilla, shoot at a building with a rocket, reload, do it again, looks different every time and much more realistic than in BF3.


Very realistic here.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zH9y3tkbPT0#t=223s


----------



## frogger4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Are you by any chance related to a guy whos name was Diesel and he used to hang on Gametrailers?
> Your grammar reminds me of him and you speak of this game just like he did, "SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY" "IT CRUSHES ALL WHO OPPOSES" and what not.
> 
> Blowing up a building with a triggered model swap and particle effect? Yay. Go play Red Faction Guerilla, shoot at a building with a rocket, reload, do it again, looks different every time and much more realistic than in BF3.


Come on man. Is there a first person shooter that is up to your standards? This thread exists because people like Battlefield 3 even if buildings explode the same way every time and game assets are repetitive.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Yeah, the blue tint on 'Death Valley' is ridiculous, still one of my favorite maps though.


I think that was to simulate night or late evening, which is a bad way to go about it of course.. just slap a dark blue tint onto a map to make it look dark, lol. Think if they removed that tint, and created some actual night maps where nightvision was required, or disabled. If you had to rely on the ambient lights, street lights, flashlight attached to gun, irnv scopes. That would be awesome, and dangerous...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Blowing up a building with superior detail? Are you kidding me? And we are talking about a game that was in dev in 2009-10. Can't wait to see what BF4 has in store.
> 
> I suppose you have to take my opinion at just that. I have only been playing PC for a year ish. So almost anything will shock me in comparison to Xbox....
> 
> 
> 
> Are you by any chance related to a guy whos name was Diesel and he used to hang on Gametrailers?
> Your grammar reminds me of him and you speak of this game just like he did, "SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY" "IT CRUSHES ALL WHO OPPOSES" and what not.
> 
> Blowing up a building with a triggered model swap and particle effect? Yay. Go play Red Faction Guerilla, shoot at a building with a rocket, reload, do it again, looks different every time and much more realistic than in BF3.
Click to expand...

You could probably nitpick every detail from BF3 and provide another game that does it better, far better even, but looking at the game as a whole? Up to 64 players, with vehicles, with "good to excellent" graphics, many weapon/kit choices, "large scaled" maps, destructible environments, multiple game modes, many maps, variety, and more. As a complete package, rivals to BF3 are very slim to none. Comparing one piece to another piece from other games, it will lose out on a lot of areas.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Very realistic here.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zH9y3tkbPT0#t=223s


What about it? He destroys the left side of a tube, that has no supports underneath, ofcourse the damn thing is gonna fall apart.
And youre on mars so gravity is also lower not to mention buildings are made out of sand and carbon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> "good to excellent" graphics, many weapon/kit choices, "large scaled" maps, destructible environments, multiple game modes, many maps, variety, and more. As a complete package, rivals to BF3 are very slim to none. Comparing one piece to another piece from other games, it will lose out on a lot of areas.


The graphics probably the weaker point of the game, it looks really bad most of the time, especially if you actually, look at the game, and not just sugar-rush-through the corners and think for no second.

Destructible enviroments arent destructible just because a wall disappears. True destructive environment would be with physx, geomod or bulletphysics (opencl) I consider DICEs "Destructible maps" to be more like "Dynamic maps". Cause modelswap in my mind != destruction. Cause even destroyed tanks/jeeps/planes/helicopters modelswap during their explosion, if you record and slowmo it you will see the vehicle youre in, is still there, replaced by a destroyed one, old one still there!!! and then quickly fades away as the destroyed one takes over.

The maps arent very large (I still think that desert map in 1942 is bigger than the AK maps, I.e. playable space) and map sizes rarely affect the games performance overall, if done right. If the engine can handle it, if they use occluders well enough and intelligently. (Dice dont)

Many maps, sure, but everyone plays the same 5 maps over and over. No variety, or simply, not enough. All urban maps are the same, white ugly or brown ugly, all share the same assets and buildings. excl CQ.

Oh and deathvalley is a joke of a night map, since when does a night turn full blue, or blue, ever?
Its not even dark, its bright as h'' and im on a calibrated VA panel.


----------



## amd655

CQ runs worse than standard maps, and Gulf of Oman runs like complete arse for anyone....

DICE: = Brain Fart.

Still like the game though.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Up to 64 players, with vehicles, with "good to excellent" graphics, many weapon/kit choices, "large scaled" maps, destructible environments, multiple game modes, many maps, variety, and more. As a complete package, rivals to BF3 are very slim to none.


This.


----------



## hamzta09

And there are no rivals to BF because no one want to compete.
CoD is in their own league.
BF is in their own league.
Tribes is in its own league.

Most shooters today excl MoHW are in their own leagues and arent exactly competing against anyone, though DICE is competing against CoD with CQ, and I remember their target audience was CoD fans.


----------



## hamzta09

Sadly, sony vegas decided to render in 17fps instead of 30.
But its very short and its watchable.


----------



## Amhro

my friend made a funny video while we were flying together, some moments are really worth watching


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> my friend made a funny video while we were flying together, some moments are really worth watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The merry go round in and out of the tank was funny.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Yes complete stranger. I'd love to give you my credit card info...




















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Are you by any chance related to a guy whos name was Diesel and he used to hang on Gametrailers?
> Your grammar reminds me of him and you speak of this game just like he did, "SUPERIOR IN EVERY WAY" "IT CRUSHES ALL WHO OPPOSES" and what not.
> 
> Blowing up a building with a triggered model swap and particle effect? Yay. Go play Red Faction Guerilla, shoot at a building with a rocket, reload, do it again, looks different every time and much more realistic than in BF3.


Nope, not me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> As a complete package, rivals to BF3 are very slim to none. Comparing one piece to another piece from other games, it will lose out on a lot of areas.


My point precisely. Just couldn't word it like you man.







Not surprised that we are on the same parallel here.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Gotta love the ******ed bunny hopping.... makes them look very unprofessional.


That's me.... bunny hopping makes you run faster and harder to hit, and tbh just gives something to do while running.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> That's me.... bunny hopping makes you run faster and harder to hit, and tbh just gives something to do while running.


Bunny hoping...wow...haven't heard that term since Halo days. Ghandi hopping ftw....lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Sadly, sony vegas decided to render in 17fps instead of 30.
> But its very short and its watchable.


Lol!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> my friend made a funny video while we were flying together, some moments are really worth watching


That took some time and provided some good laughs. Thanks!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> ...bunny hopping makes you run faster and harder to hit, and tbh just gives something to do while running.


Wow, haha. Thanks!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Capture-4.jpg.html

Boooooooooooo! Hissssssss!


----------



## amd655

DIS GUME IZ ZOO AWZUMM





2nd time this has happened with latest NV drivers, and only on this map









Seems the drivers are just crap with my card, but offer me good performance :/


----------



## Krazee

I had the same issue but since I turned on SLI this issue is gone!

I do love the colors though


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I had the same issue but since I turned on SLI this issue is gone!
> 
> I do love the colors though


Glad to hear it is not just me


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> DIS GUME IZ ZOO AWZUMM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd time this has happened with latest NV drivers, and only on this map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems the drivers are just crap with my card, but offer me good performance :/


That m320 looked like it had a camo scheme from BLOPS


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That m320 looked like it had a camo scheme from BLOPS


Agreed









This is DICE's original plans.....


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol!
> That took some time and provided some good laughs. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, haha. Thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Capture-4.jpg.html
> 
> Boooooooooooo! Hissssssss!


I was on TS last night and played a few games but I was the only one also


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on TS last night and played a few games but I was the only one also


I'll be on Saturday. They told me today I'd have the day off.

This new schedule has been kicking my rear. So tired when I get home I just shower, eat, and go to sleep. Good news is a foreman is retiring in about 3-4 months and I'm in line for his job.

Tried to squeeze a quick round in just now and I can hardly even focus...


----------



## redalert

Im off from work next so I have lots of time to play BF3 or Dota 2


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Lol!
> That took some time and provided some good laughs. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, haha. Thanks!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Capture-4.jpg.html
> 
> Boooooooooooo! Hissssssss!
> 
> 
> 
> I was on TS last night and played a few games but I was the only one also
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on TS last night and played a few games but I was the only one also
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be on Saturday. They told me today I'd have the day off.
> 
> This new schedule has been kicking my rear. So tired when I get home I just shower, eat, and go to sleep. Good news is a foreman is retiring in about 3-4 months and I'm in line for his job.
> 
> Tried to squeeze a quick round in just now and I can hardly even focus...
Click to expand...

Few guys were on a minute ago, but not in TS. This game jusy blows wo/ a team. Ill be looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Few guys were on a minute ago, but not in TS. This game jusy blows wo/ a team. Ill be looking forward to the weekend!


You should give PURE Battlefield a try. I played my first 6 months without a headset, but after I got one I could not find a TS server that was being used. Then I found PURE and everything changed. Their TS is full every night.

"What is special about Pure Battlefield's TeamSpeak server?

When players connect to our TeamSpeak server, they are automatically put in a private squad channel with their in-game squadmates. (If you are the only TeamSpeak user in your squad, you are put in a private team channel instead, along with any other "TeamSpeak orphans" from your team.) This feature has become a favorite of many Pure Battlefield regulars as it allows for squad members to coordinate together to become a much more effective force on the battlefield. "


----------



## Jodiuh

That sounds awesome!

Quick question:
If I get promoted during the game, but quit immediately after, do I lose all my points/promotion?


----------



## Captivate

I just bought BF3 a few days ago. How do I join the ocn squad or team or whatever. I'm having a blast with this game, coming from competitive DM gaming this is a totally different experience.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I just bought BF3 a few days ago. How do I join the ocn squad or team or whatever. I'm having a blast with this game, coming from competitive DM gaming this is a totally different experience.


Whats up fellow Texan. The the last time i tried to hop on with OCN the gamers were from another country so the ping was horrible. Someone correct me if it has changed. You can add me "*Swolern"* on Origin. Some of my buddies hop on with chat every once in awhile. BTW there is DM also along with so many other game types. Definitely a blast.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That sounds awesome!
> 
> Quick question:
> If I get promoted during the game, but quit immediately after, do I lose all my points/promotion?


no


----------



## amd655

Got a video uploading right now, where me and a few others kick the living s*!t out of 2 cheaters









1 on Metro, 1 on Noshar canals.

2 days with 2 cheaters... seems there is another outbreak of them :/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Boooooooooooo! Hissssssss!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I was on TS last night and played a few games but I was the only one also


Sorry guys had some "issues" pop up and have been mostly off the grid last few days. Should be back to my somewhat normal routine soon of unwinding after work and generally just playing as much as wife, work and kids will allow any other time lol. Usually if I'm on early in the morning I won't be on TS as I don't want to wake up my 5 month old. Any other time I will usually poke my head in OCN TS for a minute at least but don't always hang around if nobody else is on. Just give me a poke on battlelog if you see me on and I'm not in TS and I usually should be able to jump in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'll be on Saturday. They told me today I'd have the day off.
> 
> This new schedule has been kicking my rear. So tired when I get home I just shower, eat, and go to sleep. Good news is a foreman is retiring in about 3-4 months and I'm in line for his job.
> 
> Tried to squeeze a quick round in just now and I can hardly even focus...


Will look for you on Sat.







All work no play.....







j/k I know how that goes,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Im off from work next so I have lots of time to play BF3 or Dota 2











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> You should give PURE Battlefield a try. I played my first 6 months without a headset, but after I got one I could not find a TS server that was being used. Then I found PURE and everything changed. Their TS is full every night.
> 
> "What is special about Pure Battlefield's TeamSpeak server?
> 
> When players connect to our TeamSpeak server, they are automatically put in a private squad channel with their in-game squadmates. (If you are the only TeamSpeak user in your squad, you are put in a private team channel instead, along with any other "TeamSpeak orphans" from your team.) This feature has become a favorite of many Pure Battlefield regulars as it allows for squad members to coordinate together to become a much more effective force on the battlefield. "












While "Pure" is great and I have a lot of respect for the community they have been able to build there and as I've been known to channel hop in TS3 a bit you might even catch me squaded up with you sometime. I find the copy and paste recruiting for team reddit on OCN to be in poor taste. Especially here in a thread where several members have been actively engaged in trying to revive OCN's own Battlefield gaming community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captivate*
> 
> I just bought BF3 a few days ago. How do I join the ocn squad or team or whatever. I'm having a blast with this game, coming from competitive DM gaming this is a totally different experience.


Join here. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/

Jump in Teamspeak every chance you get. OCN Teamspeak 3/ Battlefield 3 channel : TS.OCNGaming.net

Sub this thread as well http://www.overclock.net/t/1379517/bf3-the-ocn-active-platoons-weekly-event-thread/0_20

Basically until recently OCN Battlefield gaming has been about as dead as dead gets. But there are just a ton of OCN members that even this late in BF3's life are very active players. We tend to be sort of spread to the wind so to speak though. Many of us are involved in different clans, gaming communities, regular small groups, even several very good competition players playing on various teams. Then of course all the players flying solo.

It would be great to have every OCN member playing BF3 hang out in OCN TS every time they are online. That's rather unrealistic though, so for the moment anyway we are concentrating our efforts to a couple "events" a week. But others like myself are starting to get in the habit of keeping an eye on the TS channel anytime we are on and are always up for a round with other OCN members. And hopefully we can turn this small but growing group into a real OCN presence in BF4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Whats up fellow Texan. The the last time i tried to hop on with OCN the gamers were from another country so the ping was horrible. Someone correct me if it has changed. You can add me "*Swolern"* on Origin. Some of my buddies hop on with chat every once in awhile. BTW there is DM also along with so many other game types. Definitely a blast.


A couple things have changed. First, so far at least most of those I've talked to in Teamspeak recently have been from the US and Canada (even another Texan







). Second the upside of Battlefield's crappy netcode is that it's easier then ever to have enjoyable rounds with players from across the globe. In general the difference between 25 and 150 ping is very small. The lag varies from server to server and I'm just as likely to have a bad laggy round on a server right down the road as one across the globe. At a certain point (~200 ping) it can become unenjoyable for all involved except those trying to exploit the advantages of high ping in BF3. Even at that though the occasional round squaded up with another OCN member with ~200 ping isn't exactly going to be game breaking.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Got a video uploading right now, where me and a few others kick the living s*!t out of 2 cheaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 on Metro, 1 on Noshar canals.
> 
> 2 days with 2 cheaters... seems there is another outbreak of them :/


Enjoy..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> A couple things have changed. First, so far at least most of those I've talked to in Teamspeak recently have been from the US and Canada (even another Texan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Second the upside of Battlefield's crappy netcode is that it's easier then ever to have enjoyable rounds with players from across the globe. In general the difference between 25 and 150 ping is very small. The lag varies from server to server and I'm just as likely to have a bad laggy round on a server right down the road as one across the globe. At a certain point (~200 ping) it can become unenjoyable for all involved except those trying to exploit the advantages of high ping in BF3. Even at that though the occasional round squaded up with another OCN member with ~200 ping isn't exactly going to be game breaking.


Depending on what gametype or style you play I could agree with your ping's not mattering to much. Say if you were running armor or any of the vehicles, you could get away with a higher ping and play fine. If you are playing close quarters infantry though, the difference between 30 and 60 ping is pretty obvious.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Depending on what gametype or style you play I could agree with your ping's not mattering to much. Say if you were running armor or any of the vehicles, you could get away with a higher ping and play fine. If you are playing close quarters infantry though, the difference between 30 and 60 ping is pretty obvious.


6ms compared to 37ms (my usual UK ping) is massive!


----------



## Aesthethc

I have a EVGA 670 FTW and BF3 was working perfectly fine for me yesterday, out of nowhere battlefield 3 starts crashing at loading and says "Battlefield 3 has stopped working"... i have tried three driver reinstallations 314.22/314.14 and 306.97 with no avail, and then i tried reinstalling battlefield 3 and then reinstalling MSI afterburner, and reinstalling EVGA Precision, tried reinstalling everything and still it crashes. Does anyone know why im getting this ? All my hardware is perfectly fine i can even do a benchmark and it will work fine, but in Battlefield it will crash.... why is it doing this?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I have a EVGA 670 FTW and BF3 was working perfectly fine for me yesterday, out of nowhere battlefield 3 starts crashing at loading and says "Battlefield 3 has stopped working"... i have tried three driver reinstallations 314.22/314.14 and 306.97 with no avail, and then i tried reinstalling battlefield 3 and then reinstalling MSI afterburner, and reinstalling EVGA Precision, tried reinstalling everything and still it crashes. Does anyone know why im getting this ? All my hardware is perfectly fine i can even do a benchmark and it will work fine, but in Battlefield it will crash.... why is it doing this?


Did you set all OC's to stock and then test?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you set all OC's to stock and then test?


Everything is stock, for some reason its only been clocking to 1006 mhz and not to its usual 1202 (boosts up to this), i have reset everything both EVGA precision and MSI afterburner everything is stock everything, was working perfectly fine yesterday then out of nowhere just stopped after my first day of just playing on it....
i tried reinstalling 306 drivers and i am on 301 right now and still no avail...

Do i have to RMA my video card? On my first day? How does this seriously happen? And why isnt my card boosting ? in GPU-Z it doesnt break 1006.0 Mhz


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you set all OC's to stock and then test?
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is stock, for some reason its only been clocking to 1006 mhz and not to its usual 1202 (boosts up to this), i have reset everything both EVGA precision and MSI afterburner everything is stock everything, was working perfectly fine yesterday then out of nowhere just stopped after my first day of just playing on it....
> i tried reinstalling 306 drivers and i am on 301 right now and still no avail...
> 
> Do i have to RMA my video card? On my first day? How does this seriously happen? And why isnt my card boosting ? in GPU-Z it doesnt break 1006.0 Mhz
Click to expand...

Hmm, its a new card then? You could try removing afterburner and precision, just let the card run by itself, no other programs except the drivers for it of course.

Does it work well on other games? I know BF3 has been picky about overclocks and often times it is the only game that gives issues where all others run fine.

You could potentially try a system restore if it was running well before, the only things I can think of to cause this would be, Update to BF3 that broke it, card has physically failed in some way, possible some other update to windows, that has upset it.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, its a new card then? You could try removing afterburner and precision, just let the card run by itself, no other programs except the drivers for it of course.
> 
> Does it work well on other games? I know BF3 has been picky about overclocks and often times it is the only game that gives issues where all others run fine.
> 
> You could potentially try a system restore if it was running well before, the only things I can think of to cause this would be, Update to BF3 that broke it, card has physically failed in some way, possible some other update to windows, that has upset it.


I am really confused, BF3 was playing perfectly fine... I reinstalled BF3 and it still doesnt work, doesnt even work on another user... is there any reason as to why my card isnt boosting and staying where it is? GPU-Z is only recognizing the highest clock ever as the default clock,

I have tried everything... driver reinstall, program reinstall, msi afterburner/precision reinstall, stock settings..... whats going on....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Depending on what gametype or style you play I could agree with your ping's not mattering to much. Say if you were running armor or any of the vehicles, you could get away with a higher ping and play fine. If you are playing close quarters infantry though, the difference between 30 and 60 ping is pretty obvious.


Just my opinion here, the difference between 30 and 60 ping is nothing. I see larger differences between two servers with 30 ping then one at 30 and one at 60 that I seem to have good connections to for whatever reason. Although I try to be a well rounded player I tend to fill the role of Conquest Infantry player best. I somewhat regularly play on servers in UK, Europe, and South America. Some are better than others but I have just as good and bad playability on some US servers as I do some servers abroad. I just don't think ping by itself paints the whole picture.

Old video, of game-play on a server that I had 151 ping on. I probably should have bumped my slider up a tiny bit to smooth it out a little but I just have it set a hair off all the way left and seldom touch it. I had just as good or bad a round depending on perspective as I usually do on servers with much lower ping.


----------



## amd655

LOL....

My BF3 is like that too except my graphics go completely nuts on rare occasions.....

See here:

Normal graphics with higher OC.



Funky graphics with lower OC.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hmm, its a new card then? You could try removing afterburner and precision, just let the card run by itself, no other programs except the drivers for it of course.
> 
> Does it work well on other games? I know BF3 has been picky about overclocks and often times it is the only game that gives issues where all others run fine.
> 
> You could potentially try a system restore if it was running well before, the only things I can think of to cause this would be, Update to BF3 that broke it, card has physically failed in some way, possible some other update to windows, that has upset it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am really confused, BF3 was playing perfectly fine... I reinstalled BF3 and it still doesnt work, doesnt even work on another user... is there any reason as to why my card isnt boosting and staying where it is? GPU-Z is only recognizing the highest clock ever as the default clock,
> 
> I have tried everything... driver reinstall, program reinstall, msi afterburner/precision reinstall, stock settings..... whats going on....
Click to expand...

I don't know to much about boost, but doesn't it only boost under load? So I would think its normal for GPU-z to only recognize top clock at the defaults. Depending on which version of drivers you are on, it might not support the boosting (if you are trying really old ones).

I kind of expect it is an issue with the game itself, have you reinstalled Origin also? Maybe there are some lingering config files for BF3 or Origin that are corrupt and making your game crash at launch.


----------



## Krazee




----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't know to much about boost, but doesn't it only boost under load? So I would think its normal for GPU-z to only recognize top clock at the defaults. Depending on which version of drivers you are on, it might not support the boosting (if you are trying really old ones).
> 
> I kind of expect it is an issue with the game itself, have you reinstalled Origin also? Maybe there are some lingering config files for BF3 or Origin that are corrupt and making your game crash at launch.


Okay, so i tried it again and it seems to boost in benchmarks, seems to pass benchmarks fine with no errors; so it boosts up to 1202 just fine... But my only issue is the application start up of Battlefield 3, it says its loading... then says Initializing... then as soon as it says initializing, battlefield 3 locks up and then it says "battlefield 3 has stopped working..." so it does even look like its possibly a video card issue, but what else could i do? im going to try to reinstall origin (all my games nooooooo) and see if that works....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I don't know to much about boost, but doesn't it only boost under load? So I would think its normal for GPU-z to only recognize top clock at the defaults. Depending on which version of drivers you are on, it might not support the boosting (if you are trying really old ones).
> 
> I kind of expect it is an issue with the game itself, have you reinstalled Origin also? Maybe there are some lingering config files for BF3 or Origin that are corrupt and making your game crash at launch.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so i tried it again and it seems to boost in benchmarks, seems to pass benchmarks fine with no errors; so it boosts up to 1202 just fine... But my only issue is the application start up of Battlefield 3, it says its loading... then says Initializing... then as soon as it says initializing, battlefield 3 locks up and then it says "battlefield 3 has stopped working..." so it does even look like its possibly a video card issue, but what else could i do? im going to try to reinstall origin (all my games nooooooo) and see if that works....
Click to expand...

Well you could backup the game files themselves, just move them out of the Origin directory, and uninstall origin, then move the game files back. Then you would probably only have to repair install your games and only download a few things instead of everything.

I was thinking you could just look for the BF3 config files themselves and try to remove those, usually located in App Data or My Documents types of places. Seems like you have already reinstalled the game but I'm not sure what else you could try. I guess you could google up the error and see if there are any recent forum posts on BF3 forums, if some micro update broke the game for other people they might have a resolution.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just my opinion here, the difference between 30 and 60 ping is nothing. I see larger differences between two servers with 30 ping then one at 30 and one at 60 that I seem to have good connections to for whatever reason. Although I try to be a well rounded player I tend to fill the role of Conquest Infantry player best. I somewhat regularly play on servers in UK, Europe, and South America. Some are better than others but I have just as good and bad playability on some US servers as I do some servers abroad. I just don't think ping by itself paints the whole picture.
> 
> Old video, of game-play on a server that I had 151 ping on. I probably should have bumped my slider up a tiny bit to smooth it out a little but I just have it set a hair off all the way left and seldom touch it. I had just as good or bad a round depending on perspective as I usually do on servers with much lower ping.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Was just catching up with the thread and thought of you whilst reading. You have played in many games with me on Uk and Euro servers with an avg ping from 100-130 and have done consistently well, mainly top 3 no matter the game type. We have played conquest in vehicles and on foot, rush, tdm on variety of maps.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well you could backup the game files themselves, just move them out of the Origin directory, and uninstall origin, then move the game files back. Then you would probably only have to repair install your games and only download a few things instead of everything.
> 
> I was thinking you could just look for the BF3 config files themselves and try to remove those, usually located in App Data or My Documents types of places. Seems like you have already reinstalled the game but I'm not sure what else you could try. I guess you could google up the error and see if there are any recent forum posts on BF3 forums, if some micro update broke the game for other people they might have a resolution.


Thank you, problem is fixed now.... i deleted the config files after reinstalling BF3 (it still crashed even after origin reinstallation).... but then at the point where i was going to give up and RMA the card.... i deleted the config files (thinking what the heck).... and IT WORKS!!!!! These config files didnt exist BEFORE battlefield 3 installation, so arent the newly made files, like fresh? why would they be causing this problem/crash?

Either way, i delete the "freshly made config files" and then BF3 suddenly works again. I dont know how this exactly fixes Battlefield 3 but it does it and i am not complaining....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well you could backup the game files themselves, just move them out of the Origin directory, and uninstall origin, then move the game files back. Then you would probably only have to repair install your games and only download a few things instead of everything.
> 
> I was thinking you could just look for the BF3 config files themselves and try to remove those, usually located in App Data or My Documents types of places. Seems like you have already reinstalled the game but I'm not sure what else you could try. I guess you could google up the error and see if there are any recent forum posts on BF3 forums, if some micro update broke the game for other people they might have a resolution.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, problem is fixed now.... i deleted the config files after reinstalling BF3 (it still crashed even after origin reinstallation).... but then at the point where i was going to give up and RMA the card.... i deleted the config files (thinking what the heck).... and IT WORKS!!!!! These config files didnt exist BEFORE battlefield 3 installation, so arent the newly made files, like fresh? why would they be causing this problem/crash?
> 
> Either way, i delete the "freshly made config files" and then BF3 suddenly works again. I dont know how this exactly fixes Battlefield 3 but it does it and i am not complaining....
Click to expand...

I remember BF2 had some problems like this, that's how I thought of it. If something like your resolution or some settings don't match up to the settings of the game then it just crashes. Not sure how it gets corrupted. I would have expected after you reinstalled the game or origin that it would whipe those out but who knows, uninstalling stuff sometimes does not delete everything.

Glad to hear you got it working though, this game seems to have some stability problems with some people.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I remember BF2 had some problems like this, that's how I thought of it. If something like your resolution or some settings don't match up to the settings of the game then it just crashes. Not sure how it gets corrupted. *I would have expected after you reinstalled the game or origin that it would whipe those out but who knows*, uninstalling stuff sometimes does not delete everything.
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working though, this game seems to have some stability problems with some people.


Thats exactly what i thought in the first place, either way its fixed now and ive been playing. I hope if anyone else has this problem maybe theyll read this and my solution may help them... Ive never heard of ever doing this at all when it comes to Battlefield 3 problems, but hey the more you know


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> "recruiting for team reddit on OCN to be in poor taste. Especially here in a thread where several members have been actively engaged in trying to revive OCN's own Battlefield gaming community.


Whoa. Slow down there buddy. No one is "recruiting" as there is no team to recruit for. Reddit and PURE are two different entities, and PURE is a all inclusive COMMUNITY for any BF3 player. No clan, no team, no dues, no stupid rules. There's nothing to join. If you want to run the PURE tag, you don't have to ask, you just add it to your gamertag. Someone here posted a screen shot of empty TeamSpeak lobbies, and they expressed disappointment that they're always empty. I merely mentioned a TS server that is not only full every night, but I copied and pasted the most unique feature about that server that I feel differentiates it from all others.

I just added both OCN servers to my favorites and will check them out, but at the moment they're both empty so it's safe to assume so too is their TS. There's lots of servers out there so to recommend a good one seems reasonable. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, but rest assured I'd love to take you tags. :]


----------



## Ghost12

Delete ignore


----------



## hamzta09

So I played Bazaar again, after a while.

Im recon, so, half themap is pretty much not rendered.
Lolwut!


(Note the PS2 grafix)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> It would be great to have every OCN member playing BF3 hang out in OCN TS every time they are online...


I will promise to do exactly that provided I'm not VOIPing on another client.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> *snip*


I saw nothing wrong w/ this.

Also, I just wanted to take a moment and throw down some thoughts about my experience on OCN's TS:

1. Laughter - This above all else makes the game fun for me. I cannot remember who I played w/ recently, but I had a BLAST!
2. Strategy (leaders) - If done well, think crashdummy, the game REALLY comes into its own.
3. Cussing - I can tolerate this to a point, but if every other word out of your mouth is nasty...
4. Hardware talk - It's what bonds us. PLEASE tell me what gpu/audio settings and hardware you're using...I always learn something new!!
5. Friendly taunting - If we're on TS together, but on different teams, light hearted joshin' around is fine IMO.

See you guys soon!!!!


----------



## hamzta09

Wow.

FXAA Tool is useless, gives you blackscreen, nothing but a blackscreen.


----------



## Jodiuh

Go! Go! Go!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/sfs.jpg.html


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> FXAA Tool is useless, gives you blackscreen, nothing but a blackscreen.


I have recently installed sweet fx1.4 and tbh i can not tell the difference, in fact i have been playing a lot of aftermath this week and i think it looks worse unless it is my imagination, specifically markaz looks too orange.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So I played Bazaar again, after a while.
> 
> Im recon, so, half themap is pretty much not rendered.
> Lolwut!
> 
> (Note the PS2 grafix)


You clearly aren't running the game on Ultra Preset, I can definitely see the whole map rendered and the graphics look much better than that.

If you were maxing the game your card's LOAD would be a lot higher than just 53%.

And if you are maxing it out, there's something wrong there because I can definitely see the whole map rendered.


----------



## redalert

GGZ last night there was a bunch of us on OCN TS


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have recently installed sweet fx1.4 and tbh i can not tell the difference, in fact i have been playing a lot of aftermath this week and i think it looks worse unless it is my imagination, specifically markaz looks too orange.


have you changed drivers lately? every time you change drivers you have to re-extract the SweetFX 1.4 files back into the BF3 folder for it to work again. I'm still using SweetFX 1.4 and I think it makes a pretty substantial difference to me.


----------



## amd655

Game is pissing me right off....

32ms ping, i can't hit anything in the damn server, even when directly aimed, emptying entire clips into folk, but i die in an instant, and you get this guy with 300+ms ping bunny hopping everywhere smashing us.

Can't wait for a new multiplayer FPS to come out, BF3 sucks beyond belief, it rewards noobs who cannot aim, and provides cheap ways of balancing internet connections.

I would play better at 900ms than i do at 32ms, this game just never plays properly below 70ms for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> have you changed drivers lately? every time you change drivers you have to re-extract the SweetFX 1.4 files back into the BF3 folder for it to work again. I'm still using SweetFX 1.4 and I think it makes a pretty substantial difference to me.


No not since installing it a couple of days ago. No driver changes and i put in the text lines regards bf3 settings as instructed


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> GGZ last night there was a bunch of us on OCN TS


It was a lot of fun last night. Hopefully more OCN members keep joining us in teamspeak.

and just for fun...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Whoa. Slow down there buddy. No one is "recruiting" as there is no team to recruit for. Reddit and PURE are two different entities, and PURE is a all inclusive COMMUNITY for any BF3 player. No clan, no team, no dues, no stupid rules. There's nothing to join. If you want to run the PURE tag, you don't have to ask, you just add it to your gamertag. Someone here posted a screen shot of empty TeamSpeak lobbies, and they expressed disappointment that they're always empty. I merely mentioned a TS server that is not only full every night, but I copied and pasted the most unique feature about that server that I feel differentiates it from all others.
> 
> I just added both OCN servers to my favorites and will check them out, but at the moment they're both empty so it's safe to assume so too is their TS. There's lots of servers out there so to recommend a good one seems reasonable. Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers, but rest assured I'd love to take you tags. :]


I apologize I really shouldn't have put you on the defensive like that. Just a little of my frustration showing I guess. My point though I think is quite valid and rather simple. Yes someone posted about their disappointment over the OCN TS being empty at the time. You could of said hey, I'm an OCN member that plays battlefield I'll jump in with you. Or try in some, any way to help out the OCN gaming community or even say What ? OCN TS and BF3 ? What are you talking about ? But no you just automatically pointed the person to another gaming community. One that has some fairly strong ties to reddit. Go to the OCN [email protected] section and point a OCN folder towards EVGA and see what kind of responses you get. But in the gaming section it's perfectly normal to point a OCN gamer elsewhere.

It's ok, I understand. PURE is a awesome community . There are also a lot of other great gaming groups out there. Where as OCN just doesn't have much of a gaming community period. It's been neglected, overlooked and brushed under the rug for too long. For the most part our gamers simply go elsewhere. Myself included, I remember years ago looking for a group to join and the first place I looked was OCN. Didn't take long to figure out to look elsewhere and I'm sure I'm not in that boat alone. It's a shame really. OCN is a huge awesome community, that throws quite a bit of money at keeping gameservers for it's members but lacks any real gaming community to support those servers or OCN. Despite the fact that a large portion of it's membership are gamers and a large portion of new members joining are gamers looking to improve their gaming rigs in some way.

Wouldn't it be nice if someone on some other forum was pointing gamers towards OCN instead of the other way around ? It's not something that is out of reach. The powers to be at OCN can't simply snap their fingers and take a "if you build it they will come" approach though, that doesn't really work in the gaming world. It has to start with us getting together and organizing our own "grassroots" sort of effort. And that is exactly what is happening. 6 of us on last night pubbing together, maybe we can get 7 tonight. Maybe 8 next Wednesday ? Maybe by the time BF4 comes out OCN will have a Battlefield community that even mods can get behind instead of promoting their own clans and servers.









Once again I apologize for coming off poorly. I have nothing against PURE or even you showing support for whatever group you like here on OCN. I just hope at some point we (OCN membership) can build something other gamers like yourself can get behind and support.

Thanks for the tags by the way..


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> GGZ last night there was a bunch of us on OCN TS


Yeah - had lots of fun last night/early morning


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> It was a lot of fun last night. Hopefully more OCN members keep joining us in teamspeak.
> 
> Thanks for the tags by the way..


Was that you that got my tags last night. I had this haunting feeling it was you, but your OCN and PID aren't the same. Col 100, right?

Don't sweat it man. I play where the gaming is good and if the OCN servers where full I'm sure I'd be in there. If you follow the OCN water cooling thread you'll find HammerForged in there somewhere. He's a sponsored by CaseLabs I think and has a nasty huge water rig with custom bent cooper pipes and all that. He's a big PURE player too. It's just good gaming we're after. I play conquest on PURE but I'm real close to Col 100 so I got my try hard pants on and have been playing a lot of TDM. Me and a friend are racing for it by May 9th, the next double xp event.

Hit me up on battlelog.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

It would be appreciated if everyone could get along and not resort to name calling or resort to condescending/rude comments.

This forum is designed to be a friendly and peaceful environment. If I see another condescending/rude comment, I'll start issuing thread bans and each time you do, the bans will get progressively longer and longer.

Your choice really.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> GGZ last night there was a bunch of us on OCN TS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Yeah - had lots of fun last night/early morning


GGZ Yeah last - night had there lots was of a fun bunch last of night/early us morning on







OCN TS
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> It was a lot of fun last night. Hopefully more OCN members keep joining us in teamspeak.
> 
> and just for fun...


Ahahahah! Thanks for this, lol! BTW, who is the artist & track? Sound like a techno/trance Ellie Goulding.









Shacknews ad:
http://www.shacknews.com/chatty?id=30043902#item_30043902


----------



## xSociety

Just saying


----------



## Jodiuh

ROFL!!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Are we roll'in tonight?


----------



## amd655

Colonel 69 now









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60417044/791518471/


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are we roll'in tonight?


I'm going to miss tonight *sad face*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are we roll'in tonight?


I just logged onto TS3 and Battlelog...should be on til 11PM MST.


----------



## Caz

Add me if you can, thacaz.


----------



## Jodiuh

"new friends disabled by user"

Played w/ Fireworks for awhile, but then we did DM and I had to rage.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I'll be on in a few. Music: : Stephen Swartz - Bullet Train (feat. Joni Fatora)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Was that you that got my tags last night. I had this haunting feeling it was you, but your OCN and PID aren't the same. Col 100, right?


Yep was me, I'm sure you'll return the favor someday lol. ign= IVI0E, I'll hit you up on battlelog.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> "new friends disabled by user"
> 
> Played w/ Fireworks for awhile, but then we did DM and I had to rage.


People keep telling me this...I don't know how to change it...

THERE WE GO! Finally got it figured out.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'll be on in a few. Music: : Stephen Swartz - Bullet Train (feat. Joni Fatora)


This song IS RAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Further, his Facebook page offers it in .WAV?!?!?!?! My ears are in heaven right now. Where do you find out about stuff like this?























I think...yes, I think I'm motivated to play some more BF3 now.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Where do you find out about stuff like this?


My Pro 900's love this channel --> http://www.youtube.com/user/NoCopyrightSounds?feature=watch


----------



## Slightly skewed

It might be common knowledge here already but I'm going to put it out there anyways. ALWAYS equip smoke in tanks and lav's. Always without question. I won't even think about repairing someone without it, and you won't last more than 20 seconds.


----------



## Jodiuh

GG!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/bf32013-04-2100-01-46-86.png.html


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It might be common knowledge here already but I'm going to put it out there anyways. ALWAYS equip smoke in tanks and lav's. Always without question. I won't even think about repairing someone without it, and you won't last more than 20 seconds.


Unless you are in Seine Crossing or Grand Bazaar, Thermal Optics all the way. I tend to drive over mines without them. And not many people use Javelins in these maps and if they do you can hide quite easily.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I'll be on in a few. Music: : Stephen Swartz - Bullet Train (feat. Joni Fatora)
> Yep was me, I'm sure you'll return the favor someday lol. ign= IVI0E, I'll hit you up on battlelog.


Holy crap! You're IVI0E? I've seen your work. Very nice.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Are we roll'in tonight?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm going to miss tonight *sad face*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I just logged onto TS3 and Battlelog...should be on til 11PM MST.


I fell asleep last night...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Unless you are in Seine Crossing or Grand Bazaar, Thermal Optics all the way. I tend to drive over mines without them. And not many people use Javelins in these maps and if they do you can hide quite easily.


I'm not saying thermal wouldn't be useless on that map but if the other team wanted to keep you suppressed and hiding in an alley all game it sure would be easy for them. Running away in the lav is a lot easier though. Between you and your gunner, you should be able to spot mines pretty easily. Siene a terrible conquest map anyways. And don't get me started on gunners who don't spot, watch the six for c4'ers and dont repair..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm not saying thermal wouldn't be useless on that map but if the other team wanted to keep you suppressed and hiding in an alley all game it sure would be easy for them. Running away in the lav is a lot easier though. Between you and your gunner, you should be able to spot mines pretty easily. Siene a terrible conquest map anyways. And don't get me started on gunners who don't spot, watch the six for c4'ers and dont repair..


Seine is only good for vehicles for those professional TANKERS(re-arrange the word as you please) that stats pad in tanks on basically a small infantry map. Without the tank it can be decent. I have played it a lot this week but found little balance and lots of base abuse


----------



## Caz

I got it working people. Add me. thacaz


----------



## General123

I get so tired of nub admins


----------



## amd655

Admins and how unstable the game is....

My game crashed after doing well :/

Seems to happen everytime i do well in a game, it is like someone watches over me then hit's the kill switch


----------



## amay200

My first experience with Battlefield 3 MP

I tried MP for the first time today. It was a very interesting experience for sure and I learned some interesting things about myself (mainly that I have social anxiety) determined I decided to push through this hurdle. So I set the server filter to noob (looked for that word under the server names) found an empty server and joined. I choose an empty one in order to decrease the shock of actually playing with other people.

after wandering around on various empty servers for probably 2-3 hours I decided to try play with other people. In the region that I picked there were 2 servers with players on it. One had about 40 people and one had about 60 people. I picked the 60 player server because I figured I wouldn't be as noticeable. Upon entering into a populated server I saw a bunch of people running around. Now granted I am used to being spoonfed objectives due to playing single player games. I could feel tears welling up in my eyes and I felt extremely disoriented and confused. I took a deep breath and looked around. People were running around and there appeared to be general chaos (which I expected). I took a deep breath and listened to the cheerful noises coming from my wife's PC (she was playing the Sims)

so I looked around and attempted to make sense of the chaos. I thought it would be good to know how to differentiate allies and enemies. I noticed some nearby people that weren't shooting at me and assumed them to be allies, they were all heading off in one direction so I decided to follow them (it also helped calm me down as it would help me "blend in") I also noted that they had icons above their heads. Turning a corner I encountered people who didn't have icons above their head, and then I was dead.

okay I thought. Enemies don't have icons and allies do. Makes sense as it makes seeing them more difficult. I respawned alone in a building. I found a nearby door, stepped outside and died. The camera changed to a shot of some dude lying prone somewhere.

okay. So this is why people complain about snipers. Understandable it is frustrating its also reasonable. So I respawned again this time in the open, I cautiously ran into a nearby building wary that the sniper may still be around. I cautiously moved through the building and exited out another exit. I spotted a helicopter above so I took cover amidst some nearby obstacles just in case. I mused about shooting at it (after all the Viet cong did in Nam) but decided against it. A message popped up saying I may be kicked to make room for people which caused me to shrug after all there were other servers. Moving forward amidst the obstacles, trying to get a sense of what's going on with no success. Then suddenly the round was over.

feeling overwhelmed I quit and tried looking for information about what's going on in-game. I tried searching for some of the weird server rules that I had seen posted in the description with no success. Getting bored I wondered at how people somehow new what to do and how to play. I consoled myself that it is because I've waited so long to try this and I missed the "everyone is learning the game phase"

so I found another server and joined a game (I tried quickmatch but it did nothing) this time there seemed to be fewer vehicles and. Again I was confused and disoriented. I wandered around and died lots. I managed to assit people in getting kills though and that was exciting, but mainly I died lots.

so does anyone know where a fellow can get some good txt guides? It seems to be that everyone has switched to YouTube now. I prefer reading tips than watching them (I also would be doing this from my phone)

anyone wishing to help me here is welcome to as well. Keep in mind I have no reference point to online games (I did play Doom 1 in junior high while the.school dance was happening, I've also played need for speed world - solo)

thanks for any and all help


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



okay. So this is why people complain about snipers. Understandable it is frustrating its also reasonable. So I respawned again this time in the open, I cautiously ran into a nearby building wary that the sniper may still be around. I cautiously moved through the building and exited out another exit. I spotted a helicopter above so I took cover amidst some nearby obstacles just in case. I mused about shooting at it (after all the Viet cong did in Nam) but decided against it. A message popped up saying I may be kicked to make room for people which caused me to shrug after all there were other servers. Moving forward amidst the obstacles, trying to get a sense of what's going on with no success. Then suddenly the round was over.

feeling overwhelmed I quit and tried looking for information about what's going on in-game. I tried searching for some of the weird server rules that I had seen posted in the description with no success. Getting bored I wondered at how people somehow new what to do and how to play. I consoled myself that it is because I've waited so long to try this and I missed the "everyone is learning the game phase"

so I found another server and joined a game (I tried quickmatch but it did nothing) this time there seemed to be fewer vehicles and. Again I was confused and disoriented. I wandered around and died lots. I managed to assit people in getting kills though and that was exciting, but mainly I died lots.

so does anyone know where a fellow can get some good txt guides? It seems to be that everyone has switched to YouTube now. I prefer reading tips than watching them (I also would be doing this from my phone)

anyone wishing to help me here is welcome to as well. Keep in mind I have no reference point to online games (I did play Doom 1 in junior high while the.school dance was happening, I've also played need for speed world - solo)

thanks for any and all help







[/quote]



You sound like a lot of people starting out. I was exactly the same and sometimes still am and am sure so are many others. Read the strategy guides on battlelog, watch user videos and although you do not like videos there are some great u-tubers with tips for beginners. There are also many experienced players on here to help you out. The best way to play is with other people you know or are in communication with although this is not always possible.

Edit - some of the video makers on here should make a tips/learner vid, as good a players as the u-tubers, thinking drop,ivioe,funky,yonder would make great tips videos. sorry if missed anyone out there are many great players in this thread


----------



## hamzta09

Best way to play this game is run and shoot anyone you see.

Works for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Best way to play this game is run and shoot anyone you see.
> 
> Works for me.


That comes with map awareness though and twitch skills, not everyone has that. I for one compensate for speed a lot of the time with tactics, a lot can run and gun but its not natural to everyone


----------



## amd655

Anyone seen or tried out the new Battlefield 3 Graphics mod made by nVidia?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone seen or tried out the new Battlefield 3 Graphics mod made by nVidia?


What? Link?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone seen or tried out the new Battlefield 3 Graphics mod made by nVidia?


no and google shows me nothing


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Best way to play this game is run and shoot anyone you see.
> 
> Works for me.


they see me before I see them. It seems that they can drop me at great distance and I can barely see them. I don't think I'm very accurate though


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone seen or tried out the new Battlefield 3 Graphics mod made by nVidia?


Link?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I fell asleep last night...


Haha, no worries. I'm ready to pass out for the night already...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> My first experience with Battlefield 3 MP...


Great story!!! Feel free to add me to your battlelog as I'm still learning (after 65 hours). You'll get better, but the best advice I can give is to play w/ people on Teamspeak and go slowwwwww. Run 'n' gun will only get you killed as a n00b. Good luck!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone seen or tried out the new Battlefield 3 Graphics mod made by nVidia?


How can you pose us that question and not even provide a link.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ...they see me before I see them. It seems that they can drop me at great distance and I can barely see them...


This is totally normal. If you want to increase your chances of seeing them first, I HIGHLY recommend this monitor. I've used 4 120 hz panels and every one gave me a major advantage. Sadly, every one also has PWM flicker, so no go for me.

PWM flicker: http://www.google.com/search?q=youtube+asus+144hz+pwm+flicker&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a


----------



## amd655

I will provide a video soon.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Haha, no worries. I'm ready to pass out for the night already...
> Great story!!! Feel free to add me to your battlelog as I'm still learning (after 65 hours). You'll get better, but the best advice I can give is to play w/ people on Teamspeak and go slowwwwww. Run 'n' gun will only get you killed as a n00b. Good luck!!!
> 
> This is totally normal. If you want to increase your chances of seeing them first,-a


you sent me a friend request which I accepted a while back. If I see you on-game do I just join in?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> they see me before I see them. It seems that they can drop me at great distance and I can barely see them. I don't think I'm very accurate though


Bad Company 2 was my first online FPS and I did poorly most of the time. Try to stick with squad mates (those players highlighted in green) and shoot anything that has orange highlights. Your team will be blue. You will find enemies hide everywhere though so running with team mates will up your odds of surviving and being revived if you're killed. Play your soldiers roll. That means dropping med kits, dropping ammo boxes and reviving, repairing etc at every chance you get. It will take many hours before you start to get comfortable with everything and that's when you can start focusing more on tactics and stats etc. It really is overwhelming at first, and don't be discouraged by any of the veterans in the game that get upset with your actions. It can be pretty competitive and frustrating for all and tends to bring out the worst in people when things don't go well. It is just a game after all.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> ...you sent me a friend request which I accepted a while back. If I see you on-game do I just join in?


Yup, there's a link to the server I'm on that you can use. You can also just join on my name. Here's the Team Speak info: OCN Teamspeak 3/ Battlefield 3 channel : TS.OCNGaming.net

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It can be pretty competitive and frustrating for all and tends to bring out the worst in people when things don't go well. It is just a game after all.


So true. Find people that have your play style.

This game could have been great for n00bies provided there was some sort of matchmaking agent @ play. If I could just tick off, "laughter" and "plays well w/ others" and then go through some obstacle course and get a "skill level" to play w/ folks as good/bad as myself...


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yup, there's a link to the server I'm on that you can use. You can also just join on my name. Here's the Team Speak info: OCN Teamspeak 3/ Battlefield 3 channel : TS.OCNGaming.net
> So true. Find people that have your play style.
> 
> This game could have been great for n00bies provided there was some sort of matchmaking agent @ play. If I could just tick off, "laughter" and "plays well w/ others" and then go through some obstacle course and get a "skill level" to play w/ folks as good/bad as myself...


Meh. It's how we all start out. My KD/R was like .47 when I first started playing. I refuse to reset my stats, but I'm at 1.15 now. Slowly but surely, you'll get better as you learn the maps.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Meh. It's how we all start out. My KD/R was like .47 when I first started playing. I refuse to reset my stats, but I'm at 1.15 now. Slowly but surely, you'll get better as you learn the maps.


I don't even look at my KD/R or W/L ratio. For me it's not about stats; it's about Squading up with good folks and PTFOing.

amay200: take it slow and steady and you'll improve. Stay focused and determined and you'll find your frustration getting lower and your enjoyment getting higher.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Link?


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I don't even look at my KD/R or W/L ratio. For me it's not about stats; it's about Squading up with good folks and PTFOing.
> 
> amay200: take it slow and steady and you'll improve. Stay focused and determined and you'll find your frustration getting lower and your enjoyment getting higher.


part of the issue that I'm struggling with is the unreasonable fear that someone will try talk to me. Lol... I'm by nature a very reclusive person and this is a new social environment, that alone causes me anxiety, adding to that I'm totally unfamiliar with the rules/icons/behavior (what is acceptable)/maps etc. I am the epitome of the single player gamer. The other online game I'm trying to learn is guns of Icarus online and that's been rough too... Especially since it appears to be even more team focused, most of the time when someone asks me something I panic and quit the game. My own anxieties add to the difficulty of learning a game. If only there were bots I wouldn't have this issue


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Pretty nifty! Lol that is unfortunate to say the least. Have you tried rolling back or clean installing?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I'm certain amd655's issue are hardware related. I've never seen most of issues he's experienced.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


I have 314.22

no issues.

I dont see the problem with the other game in your video?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I don't even look at my KD/R or W/L ratio. For me it's not about stats; it's about Squading up with good folks and PTFOing.
> 
> amay200: take it slow and steady and you'll improve. Stay focused and determined and you'll find your frustration getting lower and your enjoyment getting higher.


Those stats start to fall into place when you play well with folks that also play the same way. Even if my team wins and my stats aren't reasonable to me, I feel like the round wasn't a complete victory. It just means I didn't play smartly. Sometimes though it's out of your control, like being pounded from jets every ten seconds. Man that get's old fast.


----------



## amd655

Shall we see if it is my hardware??

GTX 670



Unknown Nvidia card.



GTX 460


----------



## General123

To be fair the top one looked pretty cool and was playable


----------



## Slightly skewed

:shrug: You seem pretty obsessed with it for some reason. If it's as easily fixed as changing drivers than I don't see the point of posting video after video of it. You are definitely in the minority here.


----------



## amd655

Lulz, yeah the minority for everything in this heap of a game, pretty sick of having to change stuff constantly to get the damn crap to work.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I'm certain amd655's issue are hardware related. I've never seen most of issues he's experienced.


That was my best guess as well. Also, I was expecting a graphical overhaul like Crysis 2's hi res tex & DX11 update.


----------



## Caz

Clean install everything? I am gettin online in a bit.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Lulz, yeah the minority for everything in this heap of a game, pretty sick of having to change stuff constantly to get the damn crap to work.


Yep, and just like every other complainer including myself, you keep on playing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Every time I see your avatar...I want to flip my screen over to fix it.









edit: then I see your name and it relieves my anxiety

edit2: i should be on ts3 server soon, before midnight mst

edit3: i meant arizona time

edit4: i'm on and lonely


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Holy crap! You're IVI0E? I've seen your work. Very nice.


haha, thanks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> My first experience with Battlefield 3 MP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried MP for the first time today. It was a very interesting experience for sure and I learned some interesting things about myself (mainly that I have social anxiety) determined I decided to push through this hurdle. So I set the server filter to noob (looked for that word under the server names) found an empty server and joined. I choose an empty one in order to decrease the shock of actually playing with other people.
> 
> after wandering around on various empty servers for probably 2-3 hours I decided to try play with other people. In the region that I picked there were 2 servers with players on it. One had about 40 people and one had about 60 people. I picked the 60 player server because I figured I wouldn't be as noticeable. Upon entering into a populated server I saw a bunch of people running around. Now granted I am used to being spoonfed objectives due to playing single player games. I could feel tears welling up in my eyes and I felt extremely disoriented and confused. I took a deep breath and looked around. People were running around and there appeared to be general chaos (which I expected). I took a deep breath and listened to the cheerful noises coming from my wife's PC (she was playing the Sims)
> 
> so I looked around and attempted to make sense of the chaos. I thought it would be good to know how to differentiate allies and enemies. I noticed some nearby people that weren't shooting at me and assumed them to be allies, they were all heading off in one direction so I decided to follow them (it also helped calm me down as it would help me "blend in") I also noted that they had icons above their heads. Turning a corner I encountered people who didn't have icons above their head, and then I was dead.
> 
> okay I thought. Enemies don't have icons and allies do. Makes sense as it makes seeing them more difficult. I respawned alone in a building. I found a nearby door, stepped outside and died. The camera changed to a shot of some dude lying prone somewhere.
> 
> okay. So this is why people complain about snipers. Understandable it is frustrating its also reasonable. So I respawned again this time in the open, I cautiously ran into a nearby building wary that the sniper may still be around. I cautiously moved through the building and exited out another exit. I spotted a helicopter above so I took cover amidst some nearby obstacles just in case. I mused about shooting at it (after all the Viet cong did in Nam) but decided against it. A message popped up saying I may be kicked to make room for people which caused me to shrug after all there were other servers. Moving forward amidst the obstacles, trying to get a sense of what's going on with no success. Then suddenly the round was over.
> 
> feeling overwhelmed I quit and tried looking for information about what's going on in-game. I tried searching for some of the weird server rules that I had seen posted in the description with no success. Getting bored I wondered at how people somehow new what to do and how to play. I consoled myself that it is because I've waited so long to try this and I missed the "everyone is learning the game phase"
> 
> so I found another server and joined a game (I tried quickmatch but it did nothing) this time there seemed to be fewer vehicles and. Again I was confused and disoriented. I wandered around and died lots. I managed to assit people in getting kills though and that was exciting, but mainly I died lots.
> 
> so does anyone know where a fellow can get some good txt guides? It seems to be that everyone has switched to YouTube now. I prefer reading tips than watching them (I also would be doing this from my phone)
> 
> anyone wishing to help me here is welcome to as well. Keep in mind I have no reference point to online games (I did play Doom 1 in junior high while the.school dance was happening, I've also played need for speed world - solo)
> 
> thanks for any and all help


Great post ! I'll try to help out a little.

First, there are many different game modes within Battlefield 3. The sort of classic Battlefield modes are Conquest and Rush. These tend to be the most popular. Here is quick copy and paste rundown of each mode.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Conquest Large: Players start from their home bases and race to capture five different uncapped flags. The game ends when one team runs out of tickets. Tickets bleed when the enemy team holds more flags. Each team loses tickets when their teammates get killed.
> 
> Conquest: Players start from their home base and race to capture three different uncapped flags. The game ends when one team runs out of tickets. Tickets bleed when the enemy team holds more flags. Each team loses tickets when their teammates get killed.
> 
> Conquest Assault Large: One team starts with control over all the flags except for one. The attacking team starts with the one uncapped flag. Tickets are only lost by player deaths. If a team has control over all the flags and kills all the other team players before a flag is captured that team will win by default.
> 
> Conquest Assault: One team starts with control over all the flags except for one. The attacking team starts with the one uncapped flag. Tickets are only lost by player deaths. If a team has control over all the flags and kills all the other team players before a flag is captured that team will win by default. The only difference from Conquest Assault Large is less flags.
> 
> Conquest Domination: Players start at random spawn points or on other squad mates and race to capture flags, as well as, race around to destroy the enemy team. The game ends when one team loses all its tickets.
> 
> Rush: The attacking team rushes for two MCOMs that they will have to arm so they can proceed to the next base. They start off with 75 respawn tickets which will be restored every time they take a base. The defending team starts with an unlimited number of tickets. Defenders win if they annihilate the enemy team before they can take a base. The attacking team wins if they take all the bases.
> 
> Squad Rush: Attacking Teams made up of one squad will rush one MCOM. The attacking team only has 20 respawn tickets and defending has unlimited. Unlike regular rush there is only two bases.
> 
> Squad DM: Four squads compete for kills against each other. The first squad that reaches 50 kills wins the game.
> 
> Team DM: Two teams try to reach the score limit by killing enemy team players which ever team reaches the limit first wins.
> 
> Team DM 16 Player: The game play is like regular team death match but their is only 8 players on each team.
> 
> Gun Master: You and your teammates, and opponents progress through 17 levels of weapons. At each level you're assigned a single firearm and a knife. You must score two kills with the assigned firearm before progressing to the next level, where you're assigned a new weapon. Knife kills do not count toward the two-kill total, but they result in demoting your victim. The level 17 weapon is a knife and who ever kills someone with the knife first wins the game.
> 
> Tank Superiority: The objective is to fight for control over a single flag between main battle tanks and tank destroyers
> 
> Scavenger: Game play is like conquest where teams will hold map points and reduce other teams tickets to win. The difference is everyone is scavenging the map for better weapons. Everyone starts out with only a knife, one grenade, and sidearm.
> 
> Air Superiority: Two teams of up to 24 players compete to take control of three points of control on the map. Team's do so by clearing the skies of any enemy fighter jets nearby.
> 
> Capture the Flag: Two teams fight for control over the enemy's flag and need to capture it to score a point.






A few quick hints and suggestions:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Q button by default spots the enemy. In normal mode this will cause a icon to lite up over there head and also makes them appear on the minimap. Once spotted they will stay spotted for a few seconds. In Hardcore the icon doesn't appear and having a minimap at all is a server based option. Except in Hardcore without a minimap spotting enemies is VERY important. If you did nothing all round long but hammer on the Q button lighting up enemies you would be a great teammate.

Knowing the map you are playing well makes a huge difference. There are several versions of each map depending on game mode, but for the most part if you know the Conquest Large and Rush versions the rest are just pieces sliced off from them. To learn a map start off by using the Battlelog Server browser to find a empty server with your map of choice. Use vehicles to take a quick tour then get out on foot and explore every nook and cranny. After that is done jump into a server that has that map and is half full or so to start out with.

While you are exploring the empty map try some target practice and take a few minutes to check out different weapons and weapon setups. .

Speaking of mice - lower DPI = more accurate. Mouse acceleration = bad.

Don't sweat the social anxiety stuff. I suspect it is rather common among pc gamers. H turns off chat if it is bugging you.

And though it might be painful to hit the "connect" button I suggest jumping in Teamspeak with a small group. It's a perfect way for a new player to learn the game.



Places to check out for more tips.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hmm everything that came to the top of my head was youtube. Try this LINK.


----------



## Jodiuh

Waited in the OCN TS3 for about 30 minutes before trying out the PURE servers from reddit. It was...interesting.


----------



## Amhro

decided to upload this jet round from few weeks ago, check it out if you have few minutes


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Waited in the OCN TS3 for about 30 minutes before trying out the PURE servers from reddit. It was...interesting.


Man you're up early today, or late. Not sure which. The best times to play on PURE is between 8pm-12 EST.


----------



## Maxxa

I really like the dirtbikes but I can't help but fell like javelins work too good on them considering they are so open to all types of fire. I'd like to see javelins be a little less effective on dirtbikes, IMO if you can't hit the guy on the dirtbike with bullets then you have no business killing him. People complain about C4 on the flag in CTF but even that doesn't bug me like getting taken out by a stinger while on a bike with no warning at all.


----------



## xSociety

I'd like to see ZERO lock-on capable weapons actually. Jets ruin everything, IMO.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'd like to see ZERO lock-on capable weapons actually. Jets ruin everything, IMO.


Wait. So you want no lock weapons, which means jets have nothing to fear? As a pilot, I love this idea.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Wait. So you want no lock weapons, which means jets have nothing to fear? As a pilot, I love this idea.


Jets would get nerfed big time if that were too happen. BF2 it was stationary AA weapons and stinger and iglas for lockon weapons which was fine.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Every time I see your avatar...I want to flip my screen over to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: then I see your name and it relieves my anxiety
> 
> edit2: i should be on ts3 server soon, before midnight mst
> 
> edit3: i meant arizona time
> 
> edit4: i'm on and lonely


if I wasn't exhausted I would have met up with you. You came online just as I was going to bed


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'd like to see ZERO lock-on capable weapons actually. Jets ruin everything, IMO.


To be honest I would like to see the tracer dart come back, aside from the 0 drop trajectory they were a great way to manage lock-on weapons. Though I think most tanks/jets/helicopters manage pretty decent now with a good squad in control dirt bikes and jeeps are pretty much free kills with the javelin.


----------



## amd655

M98B aggressive sniping TDM

2.5KDR

Smashing M16 AEK hero's

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60529240/791518471/


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Jets would get nerfed big time...


Well you didn't say that, silly.


----------



## amd655

For the lulz.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I don't even look at my KD/R or W/L ratio. For me it's not about stats; it's about Squading up with good folks and PTFOing.
> 
> amay200: take it slow and steady and you'll improve. Stay focused and determined and you'll find your frustration getting lower and your enjoyment getting higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Those stats start to fall into place when you play well with folks that also play the same way. Even if my team wins and my stats aren't reasonable to me, I feel like the round wasn't a complete victory. It just means I didn't play smartly. Sometimes though it's out of your control, like being pounded from jets every ten seconds. Man that get's old fast.
Click to expand...

My team winning doesn't matter as much as if "I" won. If my team happens to get the victory and I'm sitting at the bottom or middle of the end stats page then it was probably an average/meh game. Occasionally I can have a good round sitting low in the stats though, such as running a soflam that enables a win. Even if I end up with a low score, I may have had a huge impact on how the game went, destroying lots of enemy assets, etc. That can be rewarding. Playing with some of the underutilized toys can be very helpful for an overall team victory, maybe not to exciting on your end but devastating as a whole.

Also for anyone starting out with the game (online) right now, it basically just takes a lot of time to get good or average even. Once you have played long enough, you have memorized this games color pallette, and if you see a dark shadow in your peripheral that looks out of place, you will see that sniper and can evade or engage him, rather than taking a bullet. Once you get down the colors, you can notice people at any range and you will live longer.

It is also entirely possible to play this game slowly, walking, peeking corners, scanning corners etc. Not everyone can bunny hop, hipfire like a madman and be good lol. But if you are going to take it slow, at least stick around a few people so you can have their back, or they can have yours. Playing slow while solo, and being new can be the end of you especially if you don't know the maps, or have bad awareness.

If you want to rank up fast, go to 24/7 metro 64 players as a medic. You don't even need a gun, just throw med packs and revive and you could be top 5 every game + tons of points....


----------



## RatPatrol01

So just started playing again after being disappointed by some recent changes in Blacklight Retribution, forgot just how well rounded BF3 is for a modern shooter. Still pretty mediocre at it but always have fun. Current origin name is SharpSparrow if anyone wants to play.


----------



## amd655

Just ranked to colonel 70, only 30 tiresome ranks to go


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just ranked to colonel 70, only 30 tiresome ranks to go


I hit 70 this weekend too /hi-five!


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/22/battlefield-3-server-emulator-accepting-beta-applications/

Battlefield 3 server emulator accepting beta signups, enables spectator mode, modding


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I don't even look at my KD/R or W/L ratio. For me it's not about stats; it's about Squading up with good folks and PTFOing.
> 
> amay200: take it slow and steady and you'll improve. Stay focused and determined and you'll find your frustration getting lower and your enjoyment getting higher.


Once you get the hang of the maps/your teammates you roll with regularly, it's a good measure as to whether or not you are "getting" the game. Not at all important but, it's more of a meter as to how well you: use cover, team play, reflex engage, and your squads back up. As an example for the squad part: I'm playing engie, Slightly Skewed, Red Alert or Sizzle or someone dies as a medic, I'll try and grab their kit and revive them. Saves them a death and us a ticket, plus, they now have my engie kit and I'm a medic--we've switched roles and keep on rolling in-game. Stats mean nothing to me but, it's a measuring stick I use, personally, to see how much I am contributing to the team and for seeing where I need to improve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> part of the issue that I'm struggling with is the unreasonable fear that someone will try talk to me. Lol... I'm by nature a very reclusive person and this is a new social environment, that alone causes me anxiety, adding to that I'm totally unfamiliar with the rules/icons/behavior (what is acceptable)/maps etc. I am the epitome of the single player gamer. The other online game I'm trying to learn is guns of Icarus online and that's been rough too... Especially since it appears to be even more team focused, most of the time when someone asks me something I panic and quit the game. My own anxieties add to the difficulty of learning a game. If only there were bots I wouldn't have this issue


Then don't talk.







Seriously. But being on the TS3 server with the guys helps because you can at least listen to what the plan is. Know what I mean? "Let's hit Delta, it's hot there." "Need a med kit bros." "2 on my body, watch out." <-- 2 bad guys. Makes it easier to move as a cohesive unit. After playing as a unit with some of the guys in this thread you'll see: Even _1_ well coordinated squad can swing an entire public match. We've done it numerous times. Join, teams losing be 100 or more tix, we fight hard and pull out the win. Makes the games 10x better. We use the same ToS in the TS3 as we use here: be respectful, play fair, be cool.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Those stats start to fall into place when you play well with folks that also play the same way. Even if my team wins and my stats aren't reasonable to me, I feel like the round wasn't a complete victory. It just means I didn't play smartly. Sometimes though it's out of your control, like being pounded from jets every ten seconds. Man that get's old fast.


True dat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Waited in the OCN TS3 for about 30 minutes before trying out the PURE servers from reddit. It was...interesting.


I probably won't be on again til Saturday. I was so tired this past Saturday I fell asleep at like 9 PM and slept til 7 the next morning. New shift has me worn the hell out. But I'm really gonna try and get some on Saturday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just ranked to colonel 70, only 30 tiresome ranks to go


*High Five*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I hit 70 this weekend too /hi-five!


* Fist Bump*


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/22/battlefield-3-server-emulator-accepting-beta-applications/
> 
> Battlefield 3 server emulator accepting beta signups, enables spectator mode, modding


This could be BF3 greatness. Almost makes you wonder why more developers don't use the Bethesda model, release buggy but good base game, let modders clean it up and expand it. Go ahead and release your DLC, but they better be worthwhile.

I guess using the controlled environment gives them more ROI at the expense of the gamers.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/04/22/battlefield-3-server-emulator-accepting-beta-applications/
> 
> Battlefield 3 server emulator accepting beta signups, enables spectator mode, modding


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This could be BF3 greatness. Almost makes you wonder why more developers don't use the Bethesda model, release buggy but good base game, let modders clean it up and expand it. Go ahead and release your DLC, but they better be worthwhile.
> 
> I guess using the controlled environment gives them more ROI at the expense of the gamers.


Agreed. EPIC! Good find!


----------



## hamzta09

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655240979797784/

This OCN platoon has tens if not twenties of users who havent played for over 3 months.

Time to clean?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655240979797784/
> 
> This OCN platoon has tens if not twenties of users who havent played for over 3 months.
> 
> Time to clean?


There is another OCN platoon that was started not too long ago.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655391823141955/


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Once you get the hang of the maps/your teammates you roll with regularly, it's a good measure as to whether or not you are "getting" the game. Not at all important but, it's more of a meter as to how well you: use cover, team play, reflex engage, and your squads back up. As an example for the squad part: I'm playing engie, Slightly Skewed, Red Alert or Sizzle or someone dies as a medic, I'll try and grab their kit and revive them. Saves them a death and us a ticket, plus, they now have my engie kit and I'm a medic--we've switched roles and keep on rolling in-game. Stats mean nothing to me but, it's a measuring stick I use, personally, to see how much I am contributing to the team and for seeing where I need to improve.


That makes a lot of sense to me. Honestly, though, I'm not paying attention to my stats because I don't feel I have the hang of the game yet. However, and hopefully, by running with the OCN folks I'll start getting the hang of the game.









But you make a good point, crash


----------



## Jodiuh

Stats mean everything to me. I AM my k/d ratio.


----------



## amd655

Anyone a fan of playing recon aggressively and taking an entire team out? also winning the match for your team?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Stats mean everything to me. I AM my k/d ratio.


Links or didnt happen.


----------



## Jodiuh

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Jodiuh/stats/189300924/

I'm closer to a whole number than I've ever been.


----------



## hamzta09

Total Control
Tired of having your eyes tired by the blue tint? Maybe you dislike suppression or want to disable destruction for a more competitive match. Or maybe you just want to have control over a wide set of features and settings that were initially hidden from you.

Unleashed Features
Witness the return of Spectator Mode, a functional Commo Rose and many more previously hidden, half-implemented or disabled game features. We're also discovering and unleashing new features along the way, so stay tuned!

Mod Support
Using our powerful Extension System, which exposes lots of engine/game functions and abilities, you can now create your own unique mods and gamemodes, without the need of performing complicated and game-breaking file modifications.

http://enlist.veniceunleashed.net/


----------



## amd655

Enjoy my terrible skills guys.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://enlist.veniceunleashed.net/


_"Congratulations. You finally did it!

Your application is already on the way! We'll make sure to carefully examine it and, when the time comes, inform you in the odd case you have been selected."_

I have no idea what I just signed up for, but I don't care!!


----------



## carmas

I have been playing mainly CTF in the last few days, and I like it, but inevitably every few matches it turns in a complete baserape.
For example, yesterday I had a couple of rounds when one team was controlling ALL the vehicles, even those from the other team that were stolen from their spawn. In both rounds, the game turned so boring that I had to quit, even though in one of the rounds I was in the winning team.

I understand that both teams are free to camp the enemy base and spawn locations, so you can blame it on the team who is being camped, but I think it should be somehow forbidden. At least make the spawn points in the base unreachable to the enemy, like a normal conquest game.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Stats mean everything to me. I AM my k/d ratio.


wait, is that a sarcasm or not?


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I spent some time with the M40 last night after reading about it a little, man that thing is great, huge magazine and fast re-chambering, was able to grab a few triple kills which was nice because I'm usually a bit slow behind a scope.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone a fan of playing recon aggressively and taking an entire team out? also winning the match for your team?


About the only time I play aggressive recon is on TDM's, I have quite a bit of footage, but haven't bothered to figure out editing to upload any of it...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Had some requests for a follow up to the simple little "Testing AMD Catalyst™ 12.11 Beta Driver in BF3 Multiplayer" video I did awhile back using the newer 13.3 Beta. Since it's by far my most viewed video I said of course.







Thought I'd throw it up here just in case anybody found it of interest.

Just pay no attention to my shoddy game play, I'm not used to all that motion blur and eye candy. Plus I was way too busy watching the numbers.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Had some requests for a follow up to the simple little "Testing AMD Catalyst™ 12.11 Beta Driver in BF3 Multiplayer" video I did awhile back using the newer 13.3 Beta. Since it's by far my most viewed video I said of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd throw it up here just in case anybody found it of interest.
> 
> Just pay no attention to my shoddy game play, I'm not used to all that motion blur and eye candy. Plus I was way too busy watching the numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I am on 13.3 beta 3, have been since release, no problems like the other versions i had problems with Black screens etc, video crashes.


----------



## amd655

Game sucks complete donkey privates.

I am officially done with Battlefield 3, i have better games to play.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Game sucks complete donkey privates.
> 
> I am officially done with Battlefield 3, i have better games to play.


Random Funky bf3 rant lol, new tdm video to post tomorrow


----------



## amd655

Nope, officially uninstalled the junk.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope, officially uninstalled the junk.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1424298/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is extreme! all the niggling issues you have had lately? i must say i don`t experience any issues really. The odd disconnect from Ea online about all. Sometimes lag and hit detection annoys but i really enjoy the game still after nearly 600hrs. 4 copies running in my house now lol!!


----------



## amd655

Quite bored with the game tbh, i only play in close quarter maps, and am far from the element of conquest, so time to uninstall and play a better game, where exploits/ cheats/ buggy graphics/ lag/ lag/ and lag are less.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quite bored with the game tbh, i only play in close quarter maps, and am far from the element of conquest, so time to uninstall and play a better game, where exploits/ cheats/ buggy graphics/ lag/ lag/ and lag are less.


I get your reasons totally. Is there such a game out today? with a bit of luck some of the issues that bug people will be worked out in the next edition of bf


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Game sucks complete donkey privates.
> 
> I am officially done with Battlefield 3, i have better games to play.


That's too bad, but it's a free country (whichever you're in presumably) and you get to play what you wish. I on the other hand can't play any other game, and certainly not any games that follow this model.

Start game, go here, do this/solve this/encounter this scripted scenario, fight non-intelligent bots, repeat.







You can name any of the best games of the last two years and I have not played nor have interest in playing them. Battlefield single player; what's that?

What I need it multiplayer interaction. I need to know that the person on the other end of the game is real and I want to test my skill against theirs. We all have access to the same weapons, kits, wall glitches, net coding, whatever, so the playing ground is level in my eyes. Know the maps, learns the quirks, adapt, get that MVP. That's why I play this game, each and every night.


----------



## Slightly skewed

While I do enjoy many other games, there is no comparing the amount of challenge and the 'adrenaline' rush when playing against another human. You can play the same map a thousand times and it can be a different experience each time.

While I despise your use of wall glitches, my m320 would like to say hello.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> While I do enjoy many other games, there is no comparing the amount of challenge and the 'adrenaline' rush when playing against another human. You can play the same map a thousand times and it can be a different experience each time.
> 
> While I despise your use of wall glitches, my m320 would like to say hello.


maybe for you...

my experience is the same: die, die. die and die some more...









IT is however exhilarating when I manage to kill someone though









I was playing Team DM today and earning points by dropping med-kits when a group of enemies came around a corner and for once I saw them before they saw me!!! I killed 2 of the buggers before they put me down, and when you've only killed 8 people 2 kills is a very feel good feeling


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I killed 2 of the buggers before they put me down, and when you've only killed 8 people 2 kills is a very feel good feeling










Congrats on your first double







Next you'll be looking for that triple and so on and so on... Always something to get your blood flowing in this game.

I just picked up a MVP where the entire round my squad mate and I were back and forth and right towards the end I pulled ahead for the MVP solely from the points I earned repairing his tank. That felt pretty good.







- http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60620373/345691340/


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be looking for that triple and so on and so on... Always something to get your blood flowing in this game.
> 
> I just picked up a MVP where the entire round my squad mate and I were back and forth and right towards the end I pulled ahead for the MVP solely from the points I earned repairing his tank. That felt pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60620373/345691340/


so does that mean you are IVIOE? i'm pretty sure you killed me a bunch of times yesterday


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Sorry about that







I remember you almost had me on C flag Caspian border. I was jumping threw the rocks chasing another guy and there you were. Thought I'd been had for a second.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first double
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll be looking for that triple and so on and so on... Always something to get your blood flowing in this game.
> 
> I just picked up a MVP where the entire round my squad mate and I were back and forth and right towards the end I pulled ahead for the MVP solely from the points I earned repairing his tank. That felt pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60620373/345691340/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> so does that mean you are IVIOE? i'm pretty sure you killed me a bunch of times yesterday


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you almost had me on C flag Caspian border. I was jumping threw the rocks chasing another guy and there you were. Thought I'd been had for a second.


Fun games last night gents. We got to play on a smaller map next time. CQ FTW!


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Sorry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you almost had me on C flag Caspian border. I was jumping threw the rocks chasing another guy and there you were. Thought I'd been had for a second.


If I had skill I may have had you LOL.

Fun times


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Fun times for sure. We can mix it up with some smaller maps in the rotation. Just have to make sure maps are in dlc everyone on at the time has.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Stats mean everything to me. I AM my k/d ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> wait, is that a sarcasm or not?
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm an angry gamer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Game sucks complete donkey privates.
> 
> I am officially done with Battlefield 3, i have better games to play.


ROFL! Please drop back in once you've found something better. Personally, I haven't had fun, fun since L4D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> my experience is the same: die, die. die and die some more...


I felt this way til rank 29 (65 hours). Now it's die, die. kill and kill some more...

Saw you on the same server yesterday, but missed you on TS. For me, voice becomes awesome when even 2 of us are working together. Even if you don't have a mic, you can benefit from me telling you ~sizzle~/IVIOE (MOE) is behind you w/ a knife. Just close your eyes and imagine how wonderful it would be to end him.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> CQ FTW!


I can think of nothing more stressful than BF3:MW4, ie. close quarters maps. My avg lifespan is measured in ms on those maps.

edit: I'll be on in 3...2...


----------



## RatPatrol01

Man never tried the AA Jeeps before, those things are glorious, been blowin up jets and choppers all night!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> He cheats pretty bad. I wouldn't think much of it.











Hey now, I know you're joking but sarcasm doesn't come off in print very well. Someone might read that and take it serious.

Don't make me upload that video. Don't do it.








Quote:


> edit: I'll be on in 3...2...


I'm doing some editing at the moment but I'll be on after I get done.


----------



## Caz

Fun games tonight fellas. Especially when someone glitch's a win in 45 seconds!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Don't make me upload that video. Don't do it.


Curiosity got the best of me. What video?

Also, this:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Battlefield/1-bf32013-04-2321-57-15-44.jpg.html


----------



## james8

Flare vs ECM for attack helicopter?

I find flare more reliable as I often get hit by missles using ECM anyhow so...no point in that countermeasure lol. but seems like all the pros are using ECM


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Curiosity got the best of me. What video?
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Battlefield/1-bf32013-04-2321-57-15-44.jpg.html


Nice SS

The one from last night when somehow we ended up on opposite teams.

I record a large percentage of the rounds I play for multiple reasons. Main reason I started recording is that it helps me improve, I get better by going back and watching it and seeing where I messed up and stuff. But they can come in handy when someone accuses me of cheating also.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Nice SS
> 
> The one from last night when somehow we ended up on opposite teams.
> 
> I record a large percentage of the rounds I play for multiple reasons. Main reason I started recording is that it helps me improve, I get better by going back and watching it and seeing where I messed up and stuff. *But they can come in handy when someone accuses me of cheating also.*


I have been accused of cheating twice this week for the first time ever lol!!! i took it as a compliment and a sign i am getting better. Both time from try hard pants lol


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Nice SS
> 
> The one from last night when somehow we ended up on opposite teams.
> 
> I record a large percentage of the rounds I play for multiple reasons. Main reason I started recording is that it helps me improve, I get better by going back and watching it and seeing where I messed up and stuff. *But they can come in handy when someone accuses me of cheating also.*


Yeah when people accuse me of hacking, after I finish trolling them, I tell them I'm recording and I can upload it if they want me to. They always shut up after that though, so I've never had to actually do it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Man never tried the AA Jeeps before, those things are glorious, been blowin up jets and choppers all night!


God damn, neither have i....

*MUST RESIST URGE TO RE-INSTALL!!!*


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, neither have i....
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> B]MUST RESIST URGE TO RE-INSTALL!!![/B]


You know you want to!! The timer is running on your exile


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

GOD DAMNED IT

Re-installing


----------



## Ghost12

Was only using an egg timer, did not think would need a stop watch lol - Welcome back Funky


----------



## coreupted

Bought this game in the origin sale yesterday and tried MP metro (64 player)
Killed 5 got killed 5 times with multiple kill assists but noticed in end game stats i had zero assists.
Plus i played medic which said i had blah blah heals but zero throw outs of med kits..
Other than this was a blast..


----------



## amd655

OK, i am ready to FIGHT!!!!

Going for 1024x768 @ 200FPS.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, neither have i....


How much do you hate jets and choppers? If the answer is a lot, you will have a blast! I drove the thing around by myself and hid it behind shacks and stuff, hopped into the gunner seat, then would just take down pilot after pilot til one took notice and came after me. When that happens I'd usually bail on the jeep and line up a few more shots with a stinger from nearby while they focused on the empty jeep.

I had a smug grin plastered on my face all night









Even took top kills and score in one ctf game with a k/d of 15/9, not to mention flag runners appreciate not getting chased down by choppers.


----------



## amd655

Forget that horrid low res..... 1920x1080 at 80fps is fine for me :O


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> How much do you hate jets and choppers? If the answer is a lot, you will have a blast! I drove the thing around by myself and hid it behind shacks and stuff, hopped into the gunner seat, then would just take down pilot after pilot til one took notice and came after me. When that happens I'd usually bail on the jeep and line up a few more shots with a stinger from nearby while they focused on the empty jeep.
> 
> I had a smug grin plastered on my face all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even took top kills and score in one ctf game with a k/d of 15/9, not to mention flag runners appreciate not getting chased down by choppers.


The only thing that ever makes me feel like something similar to rage quit is heli`s lol Rocket pods drive me to insanity

Edit - origin 50% off bf3 related add ons, more money invested, the wife just insisted i get her premium lol


----------



## amd655

Having massive lag issues, yet my ping is 30ms.... WHAT GIVES??????????????

Feels like 400ms.... i am serious.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Having massive lag issues, yet my ping is 30ms.... WHAT GIVES??????????????
> 
> Feels like 400ms.... i am serious.


Are there high pingers on the server you play?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Man never tried the AA Jeeps before, those things are glorious, been blowin up jets and choppers all night!


That truck is very fun, you can kill tanks with the rocket pods even. If you go to sabalan pipeline (winter map) there is a hill next to one of the flags, to get up there is out of bounds, but once on top it is fine. Snipers usually camp there because you can see right on top of one of the flags, and most of the rest of the map. I parked one of those missile trucks up there and owned all the air for an entire round, nobody even bothered me except a c4 guy. I killed him the first time he drove his AA truck straight to our spawn, we both hopped out of our AA trucks, and I shot him in the back as he was slowly circling around to get me... haha. Then we met again as I was heading up that hill and I killed him, or maybe another support, but I wasn't bothered at all after that.

Eventually we ended up with all the flags, they couldn't hardly get any air out of their base even. Pretty sure there pilots were terrible, and they never even shot at me, maybe once the entire round..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Man never tried the AA Jeeps before, those things are glorious, been blowin up jets and choppers all night!
> 
> 
> 
> God damn, neither have i....
> 
> *MUST RESIST URGE TO RE-INSTALL!!!*
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> OK, i am ready to FIGHT!!!!
> 
> Going for 1024x768 @ 200FPS.


lmao
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Having massive lag issues, yet my ping is 30ms.... WHAT GIVES??????????????
> 
> Feels like 400ms.... i am serious.


Revenge for uninstalling.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> OK, i am ready to FIGHT!!!!
> 
> Going for 1024x768 @ 200FPS.


You imagine if we started to see 240Hz MONITORS...lol...people would be SLi'ing and scooping up 690s like they are ice creme.

I'll stick to 1440p


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Are there high pingers on the server you play?


Always.....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Always.....


That always causes lag on servers when i am on, not 100-150 but the silly highs like 200+, i used to play a lot of ak and there was always high pingers on the mostly German servers, the hit detection in the td was terrible sometimes and caused far too many deaths as every shot counts


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Curiosity got the best of me. What video?
> 
> Also, this:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Battlefield/1-bf32013-04-2321-57-15-44.jpg.html


Battlefield 3s award winning physics.


----------



## amay200

I saw a jet hit a radio support wire and "hang" there for a few seconds before exploding.. Was the highlight of the match. I must say though... As it stands I hate driving vehicles


----------



## amd655

Well, i just had a good round on Metro, i have removed my secondary router, this dropped my ping from 31ms, to 27... and things seem to hit more direct now


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I saw a jet hit a radio support wire and "hang" there for a few seconds before exploding.. Was the highlight of the match. I must say though... As it stands I hate driving vehicles


Grab a tank and use Shift (sprint/boost) while driving it from the Russian side on Caspian Border, and enter that grassy hill. Guaranteed 360 donut, possibly even 720 if you are good lol









LAV is so terrible on Gulf of Oman, gets stuck everywhere... the canal is a super LAV trap.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Grab a tank and use Shift (sprint/boost) while driving it from the Russian side, and enter that grassy hill. Guaranteed 360 donut, possibly even 720 if you are good lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAV is so terrible on Gulf of Oman, gets stuck everywhere... the canal is a super LAV trap.


I got stuck in the lav on bazaar the other day, outside A where the wall is broken, i was not happy


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Grab a tank and use Shift (sprint/boost) while driving it from the Russian side, and enter that grassy hill. Guaranteed 360 donut, possibly even 720 if you are good lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAV is so terrible on Gulf of Oman, gets stuck everywhere... the canal is a super LAV trap.
> 
> 
> 
> I got stuck in the lav on bazaar the other day, outside A where the wall is broken, i was not happy
Click to expand...

The other day I was playing that End Game map with the train tracks running to each base, took one of the small tanks off a small hill onto the highway toward the water, stuck. The front was just barely holding the tracks off the ground, and it wouldn't move at all. I was kinda hoping someone would run a bike over and crash into me to free it, but had to ditch it lol.

Maybe DICE needs to add some "ice" to the front and backs of these vehicles in the next games so they can slide off stuff given enough momentum. The way it is now, if the tires/tracks leave the ground at all you are stuck, no matter how fast you were just going.


----------



## Ghost12

I have never really recorded much or used any recording software, i had a little go with afterburner a couple of weeks ago and it worked fine but now i have just been trying to use it and the video record hot key does nothing? i have re-installed it and still nothing. Any ideas?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have never really recorded much or used any recording software, i had a little go with afterburner a couple of weeks ago and it worked fine but now i have just been trying to use it and the video record hot key does nothing? i have re-installed it and still nothing. Any ideas?


Did you rebind it in the settings? Maybe try setting it to a different key. I use the F keys, I think F10 or F12 and it works for me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you rebind it in the settings? Maybe try setting it to a different key. I use the F keys, I think F10 or F12 and it works for me.


Yes i put it shift+f9 - nothing, i will try something else now

Edit - rebound to f9 joined empty server, pressed f9 and nothing


----------



## amd655

FFS......

Back to glitchy graphics heaven again... 320 Beta also screw up graphics in BF3...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did you rebind it in the settings? Maybe try setting it to a different key. I use the F keys, I think F10 or F12 and it works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes i put it shift+f9 - nothing, i will try something else now
> 
> Edit - rebound to f9 joined empty server, pressed f9 and nothing
Click to expand...

Maybe you need to change where it saves the videos, is the hard drive full? Not sure what else could be the problem, you could try recording another game just to see if it is BF3 itself having the issue.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Maybe you need to change where it saves the videos, is the hard drive full? Not sure what else could be the problem, you could try recording another game just to see if it is BF3 itself having the issue.


No the drive is empty, i will try crysis 3 now

Edit - great thinking it works on crysis 3 so is a bf issue for some reason


----------



## amd655

Stop using 3rd part EFEXAYAY (FXAA)

FXAA stops recording programs from functioning.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stop using 3rd part EFEXAYAY (FXAA)
> 
> FXAA stops recording programs from functioning.


I have sweet fx 1.4 installed since last week, that must be it thanks but fraps works


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stop using 3rd part EFEXAYAY (FXAA)
> 
> FXAA stops recording programs from functioning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have sweet fx 1.4 installed since last week, that must be it thanks but fraps works
Click to expand...

I think there are some workarounds to enable recording but yes, most ENB setups use some sort of wrapper method, and it conflicts with MSI recording typically.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stop using 3rd part EFEXAYAY (FXAA)
> 
> FXAA stops recording programs from functioning.


Works fine with FXAA/SweetFX.

Turn on the compatibility in Afterburners "Rivatuner Statistics server", click the wrench.
I recorded a gungame with fxaa injector using afterburner.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Works fine with FXAA/SweetFX.
> 
> Turn on the compatibility in Afterburners *"Rivatuner Statistics server", click the wrench.*
> I recorded a gungame with fxaa injector using afterburner.


? where is this please


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ? where is this please


Taskmanager.
next to the watch.
If you enabled OSD then it should be right next to the afterburner icon.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Anyone else having trouble getting into batlelog? Mine wont load up for some reason


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble getting into batlelog? Mine wont load up for some reason


Battlelog is down.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Battlelog is down.


Its back on here i just been on an empty server to see if this recording works but no luck with the changes

Hamzta i know where you mean now but what exactly to turn on?

No battlelog is not working now for me either


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Glad it's not just me..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Battlelog is down.
> 
> 
> 
> Its back on here i just been on an empty server to see if this recording works but no luck with the changes
> 
> Hamzta i know where you mean now but what exactly to turn on?
> 
> No battlelog is not working now for me either
Click to expand...

In the Rivatuner Statistics Server page, there is a big wrench picture top right, click there. There is a checkbox for Compatibility Properties, I'm assuming that is what he meant to enable.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> In the Rivatuner Statistics Server page, there is a big wrench picture top right, click there. There is a checkbox for Compatibility Properties, I'm assuming that is what he meant to enable.


Yes


----------



## JJHCRazor

Damn. The one morning I'm home from work and I can't even play.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> In the Rivatuner Statistics Server page, there is a big wrench picture top right, click there. There is a checkbox for Compatibility Properties, I'm assuming that is what he meant to enable.


Yes clicked the wrench and checked the compatibility box and it did not work before battlelog went down. Will have to try in the morning now but thanks for the help everyone, its appreciated


----------



## amd655

I'm playing metro.


----------



## amd655

Ok... seems the server has just gone down


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok... seems the server has just gone down


lol you re-install already? Weak.


----------



## amay200

woohoo! Finished a round on Bazaar and ended with a positive skill! Unlocked Defib too... now I actually feel useful running around and reviving people who actually know how to wield a gun









@Jodiuh I do own a headset... not quite ready to talk to people yet tho


----------



## EliteReplay

Guys 13.5 beta2 drivers are out... i have test them out and have to say they are a good improvement over anyother drivers... BF3 is running really really smooth, it seem like AMD some how manage to fix the time frame even better with this ones


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Guys 13.5 beta2 drivers are out... i have test them out and have to say they are a good improvement over anyother drivers... BF3 is running really really smooth, it seem like AMD some how manage to fix the time frame even better with this ones


Nice, I'll try them out tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Guys 13.5 beta2 drivers are out... i have test them out and have to say they are a good improvement over anyother drivers... BF3 is running really really smooth, it seem like AMD some how manage to fix the time frame even better with this ones


Yes i like so far, been using since yesterday.

2nd time in 2 days ran into a computer assisted aimer

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/LeckMeineFotze/stats/866715237/


----------



## redalert

Damn aimbotters


----------



## amd655

LOOOOOOL, i can get those stats playing legit, what a loser.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOOOOOOL, i can get those stats playing legit, what a loser.


Here he has 125/20, no one else is even close to that number.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60690587/866715237/

lol read the comment








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60689327/866715237/

Interesting thing is in some games he "suck" and some games hes just destroying x42


----------



## amd655

Just a very sad individual.


----------



## mtbiker033

One thing I learned about SweetFX 1.4 and nvidia drivers, whenever you update drivers, re extract the SweetFX files into your BF3 folder.

Installed 320.00 today and all is fine in Bf3


----------



## Ghost12

I have just been playing on the new amd 13.5 beta 2 catalyst. I will be un-installing asap. Artifacts, black screens not at idle but while playing and the top card hit 88c


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> One thing I learned about SweetFX 1.4 and nvidia drivers, whenever you update drivers, re extract the SweetFX files into your BF3 folder.
> 
> Installed 320.00 today and all is fine in Bf3


I was curious about these drivers, I will install them as well.


----------



## Maxxa

So whats the deal with the AA jeeps and not being able to kill the guy in the gunner seat at point blank through the windows on all sides? Is there something I am missing or was this a massive oversight by DICE?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> So whats the deal with the AA jeeps and not being able to kill the guy in the gunner seat at point blank through the windows on all sides? Is there something I am missing or was this a massive oversight by DICE?


Bullet proof, like the regular vehicles. Though you can use explosives, grenades, to blow off the doors and then the drivers are fair game.

See this video


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Here he has 125/20, no one else is even close to that number.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60690587/866715237/
> 
> lol read the comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/60689327/866715237/
> 
> Interesting thing is in some games he "suck" and some games hes just destroying x42


As i said.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As i said.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


That`s not quite 68.88% avg hsk though now is it. Aggressive recon or not lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As i said.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


"K/D ratio 1.78"

Yeah.. totally the same.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "K/D ratio 1.78"
> 
> Yeah.. totally the same.


You lost the point obviously...

I play much better than i did when i started...... and stats do not increase easily, it takes forever.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You lost the point obviously...
> 
> I play much better than i did when i started...... and stats do not increase easily, it takes forever.


Then reset your stats


----------



## amd655

Anyone know how well a 670 performs in BF3 on Ultra @ 1080?

I may pull the trigger tonight on one, and keep my 480 as PhysX.

I need real numbers, i also want large map numbers.

I have this one in my cart, and ready to get the finance option on it:

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-msi-gtx-670-power-edition-oc-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1019mhz-boost-1079mhz-plusfree


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You lost the point obviously...
> 
> I play much better than i did when i started...... and stats do not increase easily, it takes forever.


I lost the point also. You are very good though. Do you not get bored of the canals and cq and metro? i rarely play any of that. I played a bit of metro but i just cant be doing with the amount of explosives and shotguns and snipers. People go crazy about the overuse of the m16a3 with lvl 100 but i personally would rather die in a fair fight to an m16a3 lvl 100 because 9/10 times it is better play that caused my death but being shot with a low level recon with laser or shotgun infuriates me.


----------



## amd655

My 480 struggles under larger maps, and i have to bring down the Mesh quality, making things harder to see.

I can still perform well if i can see folk, but when i cannot... it is all over.

I hover around 45-60fps in large maps, and it makes me perform worse than if i had no dips.

I can average around 80fps in Metro/Canals, but that average drops to around 50 in larger maps for unknown reasons...

I love the card, but this game is the one that gives it a headache at higher settings, and really loses responsiveness when the FPS drops below 55.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My 480 struggles under larger maps, and i have to bring down the Mesh quality, making things harder to see.
> 
> I can still perform well if i can see folk, but when i cannot... it is all over.
> 
> I hover around 45-60fps in large maps, and it makes me perform worse than if i had no dips.
> 
> I can average around 80fps in Metro/Canals, but that average drops to around 50 in larger maps for unknown reasons...
> 
> I love the card, but this game is the one that gives it a headache at higher settings, and really loses responsiveness when the FPS drops below 55.


Ah ok. My brother in law just got the 670 evga version but not sure he keeps minimums of 60fps all maxed out. Someone on here will most likely be using one.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Did anyone else sign up for the closed beta of Venice Unleashed? http://enlist.veniceunleashed.net/

Basically a modified BF3 client and custom servers, they are accepting applications for the beta now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Few noob questions coming from COD.

What makes you show up on the map? Running, firing,

Sure is hard to run and gun in a 64 user map.

Camper friendly game? A lot of people just waiting.


----------



## amd655

Games only work accordingly to what skills you have.

I simply cannot camp as i get bored very quickly, but i do very well against infantry, but not so good Vehicle vs Vehicle, i however have my moments, and do very well with both, and bad other times.

BF3 is very diverse depending on the game mode you choose to play.

Playing aggressively as a recon is not something i recommend, and this is coming from a person who used to XxxNoscope720KnockYouTheFoutxxXYOLO in COD.

The best classes to start learning at first are Assault and Engineer, these two will grant you a lot of points if used correctly, and also have some of the best weapons in the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Few noob questions coming from COD.
> 
> What makes you show up on the map? Running, firing,
> 
> Sure is hard to run and gun in a 64 user map.
> 
> Camper friendly game? A lot of people just waiting.


Being spotted by enemy player with Q
Being spotted by enemy equipment, MAV
Running near a stationary MAV or Tugs, you can sneak past them
Being spotted by a player without Q, you will show up for 1-3 seconds on the minimap
Firing an unsuppressed gun nearby you will show on map for a while


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Coming from console COD. I just play TDM game modes. Still trying to understand the game mechanics. I probably should just join 34 user servers.

How do I avoid showing up on the map?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Being spotted by enemy player with Q
> Being spotted by enemy equipment, MAV
> Running near a stationary MAV or Tugs, you can sneak past them
> Being spotted by a player without Q, you will show up for 1-3 seconds on the minimap
> Firing an unsuppressed gun nearby you will show on map for a while


Wow, a lot of camper friendly equipment. No wonder I get found pretty quickly. I was like how'd he know i was there LOL..

I'm not knocking campers, it's part of the game. How do I counter those equipments? Is there like a scrambler or something?

Then on TDM mode, it's mostly the canal. man..

As a BF3 noob. My K/D is .95 and my style of play is running and gunning. The spawn points doesn't help as they spawn me near enemies at times.

Hopefully, moving up from 60hz to 120hz will help at least.


----------



## amd655

Running and gunning can be done, but you need to know the maps inside out in order to be effective that way, do not try it on Conquest however, tanks and other vehicles will use you as fodder.

MAV/TUGS are exceptionally good in spotting enemies, but TUGS is best for close quarter orientated maps, where as a MAV can fly and scan the Battlefield in larger maps.

Assault is medic, and also carries the best anti-personnel weapons.
Support is another good class, but is mainly used for Anti-tank or giving ammo to thirsty team mates.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Being spotted by enemy player with Q
> Being spotted by enemy equipment, MAV
> Running near a stationary MAV or Tugs, you can sneak past them
> Being spotted by a player without Q, you will show up for 1-3 seconds on the minimap
> Firing an unsuppressed gun nearby you will show on map for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, a lot of camper friendly equipment. No wonder I get found pretty quickly. I was like how'd he know i was there LOL..
> 
> I'm not knocking campers, it's part of the game. How do I counter those equipments? Is there like a scrambler or something?
> 
> Then on TDM mode, it's mostly the canal. man..
> 
> As a BF3 noob. My K/D is .95 and my style of play is running and gunning. The spawn points doesn't help as they spawn me near enemies at times.
> 
> Hopefully, moving up from 60hz to 120hz will help at least.
Click to expand...

Truthfully most people aren't even looking at the map very much if at all, only the better players. If you are playing 64 players close quarters, someone will see you every few seconds, there just really is no hiding. If you have a good headset you can hear footsteps and anticipate players coming through doors. If you are going to hide in a room and then getting rushed, they probably already saw you enter and were just chasing you. Not very many people actually use the tugs or MAV, shooting is probably the biggest way to show up on map, I don't think to many people even spot with Q either... quite sad lol.

Biggest way to be spotted in this game > someone sees you









You can crouch walk to get around the Tugs and a parked MAV but they are hardly an issue in most games, especially TDM.


----------



## amd655

Well, if going Recon, this may help a tad....





See, i only rush players in my vicinity, as it makes them panic shoot and miss most of the time, but a Sniper is a Sniper in any game, and is a distant shooting role.

Close quarters i drop the TUGS to help me and my team, i would also avoid using a Bolt-Action in small maps, i was doing it because i can get away with it


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I've been rusing with Assualt rifles, should i be using subs?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've been rusing with Assualt rifles, should i be using subs?


Depending on how you can handle weapons, the M16/ AEK/ G3A3 are the best base weapons for the Assault class, if you do well with whatever you use, i see no reason to try a different weapon, other than learning new weapons









I started out as an Engineer with the Scar-H, and i can mow down people pretty easily with the Scar-H now that i am fully competent with it (30+ Service Stars)

I then moved to Assault and learnt the M16/AEK and other more poplular weapons, there is no denying these weapons have a serious impact on a game, as they simply destroy folk when used properly, but i still had to learn the weapons, and are not as easy as most make out


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Few noob questions coming from COD.
> 
> What makes you show up on the map? Running, firing,
> 
> Sure is hard to run and gun in a 64 user map.
> 
> Camper friendly game? A lot of people just waiting.


A lot of things.

Spawning on a beacon (you will flash on the map briefly), sometimes just spawning on a flag, firing without a suppressor, spotting directly (proxys, MAVs, TUGs, Qs), spotting indirectly (enemy looks at you)


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> @Jodiuh I do own a headset... not quite ready to talk to people yet tho


Right on. You could still join the server muted and benefit from hearing everyone else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone know how well a 670...http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-msi-gtx-670-power-edition-oc-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1019mhz-boost-1079mhz-plusfree


Why not consider 2 660 for the same price and get ~50% better performance? IMO, and in this game, I get about ~35% more performance than the 680 I had before it. It's just as smooth, but faster...and due to all the deals lately, A LOT cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did anyone else sign up for the closed beta of Venice Unleashed? http://enlist.veniceunleashed.net/


*raises hand*


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've been rusing with Assualt rifles, should i be using subs?


If you are going to squad up, play as a "unit", you should kinda hang in the middle-rear and let the support or engies "go first." The reason is, it'll be your job to heal them and res them as they take fire/hits. Medics primary job is to keep his squad mates/team mates up...and save the team tickets. That's your role. Learn to _clear out_ before ressing in hot areas...like tossing a nade in the general direction of the enemy to get them to move, throw some suppression at them then Rambo res. Watch those perks. If you have 1 or 2 support in your group, no need for ammo perk--his job is to dispense the ammo to you all; use nade or sprint or suppression instead; try and balance them out.

If you are just starting out and want to learn the medic class, just stick with the M16A3 or the M16...2 of the best All 'rounders in the game. Get the unlocks for them. Then the AEK. Then the G3A3.

Like everyone has said in the thread: play as a unit and the games get "easier." Playing with randoms and you want to spawn in, you are likely to see 3 different spawn points, guys just scattered everywhere. As a true squad, your mates will give you a safe spawn point near the action, helps keep the pressure on the heated areas when you spawn back into the battle immediately.

Takes a little getting used to but, in the end, this is a great game because of all the little things like this.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone know how well a 670 performs in BF3 on Ultra @ 1080?
> 
> I may pull the trigger tonight on one, and keep my 480 as PhysX.
> 
> I need real numbers, i also want large map numbers.
> 
> I have this one in my cart, and ready to get the finance option on it:
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/2gb-msi-gtx-670-power-edition-oc-28nm-pcie-30-(x16)-6008mhz-gddr5-gpu-1019mhz-boost-1079mhz-plusfree


A 670 should crush this game at 1080p, but I would turn off blur and ambient occlusion and unless you're really anal about jaggies I'd dial down AA as well. Going from a 480 to Ultra you're going to die a lot at first. You'll be too busy staring at all the new things you've never seen before on low settings.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've been rusing with Assualt rifles, should i be using subs?


Alright! Another COD convert. Welcome.

I think there are too many choices for guns. I play just one gun for each kit and therefore understand how it will fire inside and out. With Assault (medic) I run the AEK, with Engineer the M4A1. If I play Support I use the Pecheneg and with sniper the L96 but more recently the QBB-95, but I rarely play the latter two kits. Basically, I'm a medic whore unless I'm flying then I'm a jet whore.

The biggest difference you'll notice is the size of the maps when you play Conquest. TDM uses the same maps but restricts the size to keep the game play fast. You can't camp too long in TDM because as you've noticed someone might spawn next to you. This happens when your team loses control of that side of the map. If you learn to watch the mini map you can see it happening. Eventually you'll learn the spawn points for each map.

The mini map is a huge advantage and I recommend you learn to stare at it constantly, especially in TDM. I wish I had done it more in the beginning. Let's say I need to reload on a TDM map. I look to see where my teammates are. If they're all firing in one direction I know the enemy is in that direction, so they're covering me while I reload.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> A 670 should crush this game at 1080p, but I would turn off blur and ambient occlusion and unless you're really anal about jaggies I'd dial down AA as well. Going from a 480 to Ultra you're going to die a lot at first. You'll be too busy staring at all the new things you've never seen before on low settings.


I would almost suggest adding a second 480 if you could get one at a good price.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> If you are going to squad up, play as a "unit", you should kinda hang in the middle-rear and let the support or engies "go first." The reason is, it'll be your job to heal them and res them as they take fire/hits. Medics primary job is to keep his squad mates/team mates up...and save the team tickets. That's your role. Learn to _clear out_ before ressing in hot areas...like tossing a nade in the general direction of the enemy to get them to move, throw some suppression at them then Rambo res. Watch those perks. If you have 1 or 2 support in your group, no need for ammo perk--his job is to dispense the ammo to you all; use nade or sprint or suppression instead; try and balance them out.
> 
> If you are just starting out and want to learn the medic class, just stick with the M16A3 or the M16...2 of the best All 'rounders in the game. Get the unlocks for them. Then the AEK. Then the G3A3.
> 
> Like everyone has said in the thread: play as a unit and the games get "easier." Playing with randoms and you want to spawn in, you are likely to see 3 different spawn points, guys just scattered everywhere. As a true squad, your mates will give you a safe spawn point near the action, helps keep the pressure on the heated areas when you spawn back into the battle immediately.
> 
> Takes a little getting used to but, in the end, this is a great game because of all the little things like this.


Spoken like a true professor of the game. Professor Crash!









Seriously, though, excellent, sound advice which is something Crash dispenses often.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I would almost suggest adding a second 480 if you could get one at a good price.


I've always wanted to SLI but with all the driver head aches, flickering, and trying to find a 2nd card if you didn't buy them both at the same time. In the end getting one newer Kepler is better than two cards two generations old, IMO.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> I've always wanted to SLI but with all the driver head aches, flickering, and trying to find a 2nd card if you didn't buy them both at the same time. In the end getting one newer Kepler is better than two cards two generations old, IMO.


and that's what I did but honestly had to get a 690 to beat the 570's I had, a single kepler card wasn't powerful enough to replace (2) 570's

don't believe the FUD you read about SLI, I have had many SLI configs over the years and never had any problems

8800GT SLI
GTX260-216 SLI
GTX295
GTX570 SLI
GTX690


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> and that's what I did but honestly had to get a 690 to beat the 570's I had, a single kepler card wasn't powerful enough to replace (2) 570's
> 
> don't believe the FUD you read about SLI, I have had many SLI configs over the years and never had any problems
> 
> 8800GT SLI
> GTX260-216 SLI
> GTX295
> GTX570 SLI
> GTX690


True true. For my needs, running a 60hz 1080p monitor Ultra setting @65fps only needs one good card. If I where to double the refresh rate then I'd see the need for a 2nd card.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> A 670 should crush this game at 1080p, but I would turn off blur and ambient occlusion and unless you're really anal about jaggies I'd dial down AA as well. Going from a 480 to Ultra you're going to die a lot at first. You'll be too busy staring at all the new things you've never seen before on low settings.
> 
> 
> 
> I would almost suggest adding a second 480 if you could get one at a good price.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't vram become an issue at 1080 Ultra? I thought the 480's only had 1.5g vram. It would be nicer to upgrade into newer tech, than upgrade with more old tech though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Did anyone else sign up for the closed beta of Venice Unleashed? http://enlist.veniceunleashed.net/
> 
> 
> 
> *raises hand*
Click to expand...

Did you get a confirmation email or anything? I'm not sure if they were accepting the apps yet, or if that will be later.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Wouldn't vram become an issue at 1080 Ultra? I thought the 480's only had 1.5g vram. It would be nicer to upgrade into newer tech, than upgrade with more old tech though.
> Did you get a confirmation email or anything? I'm not sure if they were accepting the apps yet, or if that will be later.


They send out an email yes.

How come some of you guys make BF3 sound so complicated.. did none of you really not play the other games?
Its not different in any way from CoD Domination really. (Basicly conquest but on a tiny map)


----------



## SkateZilla

i havent played in a while,

i actually spent a few days tweaking the CFG files to get optimal frame rates and image quality a few months ago.

once i got it to stay pegged at 60 FpS, I was gone.. my K/D Ratio went from .8 to like 1.06 if I subtract the abysmal hole i put it in when i first started played (going like 10 / 30 repeatedly), i'd prolly be at 1.6+

Same with my brother's system, once I built him a better system that was able to maintain 60 FpS, his play got better (Less FPs Dumps and lockups).

Sadly I just dont have time to play it.....

With the 3rd party server program in beta i may come back to run a server.


----------



## Ghost12

Is it possible to get 70 kills from an m16a3 with only 135 hits, from the info on bblog i am reading regards weapon damage it is no?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is it possible to get 70 kills from an m16a3 with only 135 hits, from the info on bblog i am reading regards weapon damage it is no?


Highly unlikely. That would be less than 2 hits per kill. M16 at most in close range does 25% damage, so even on hardcore every kill would have to be almost dead already.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Highly unlikely. That would be less than 2 hits per kill. M16 at most in close range does 25% damage, so even on hardcore every kill would have to be almost dead already.


Thanks pal.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

ouch, that sucks.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They send out an email yes.
> 
> How come some of you guys make BF3 sound so complicated.. did none of you really not play the other games?
> Its not different in any way from CoD Domination really. (Basicly conquest but on a tiny map)


If we are asking these questions then the answer is pretty obvious.

Venice is a terrible conquest map, so I'm passing on that one.

I now run all low with full AA. I find trying to pick out enemies in a sea of jaggies difficult.


----------



## amd655

I will not be getting any GPU for a while, i forgot about a few payments i have arranged :/

But, i did manage to get the Thermalright VRM G2 for my 480, which means i will be able to crank some nasty numbers with overclocks









And whoever mentioned Vram on the 480.... yes it can handle ULTRA fine, just not enough for me to maintain a competitive edge against foes.

Example 1:

ULTRA (maxed)




Example 2.

Tweaked Ultra with 2xMSAA and no Ambient Occlusion with High Mesh.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If we are asking these questions then the answer is pretty obvious.
> 
> Venice is a terrible conquest map, so I'm passing on that one.
> 
> I now run all low with full AA. I find trying to pick out enemies in a sea of jaggies difficult.


Did you intend to reply to someone else?

Venice?
What?

A 670 can run ultra with AA...


----------



## deFiniLoGy

Running it with 7970...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did you intend to reply to someone else?
> 
> Venice?
> What?
> 
> A 670 can run ultra with AA...


That Venice unleashed. Is it not the Venice map in BF3? I don't think I have any idea what I'm talking about here.

And I know it can handle Ultra most of the time but there are times where it drops into the 40's and that gets you dead or annoyed.

That and I dont care about the eye candy anymore. I'd rather be able to pick out enemies a little easier.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did you intend to reply to someone else?
> 
> Venice?
> What?
> 
> A 670 can run ultra with AA...
> 
> 
> 
> That Venice unleashed. Is it not the Venice map in BF3? I don't think I have any idea what I'm talking about here.
> 
> And I know it can handle Ultra most of the time but there are times where it drops into the 40's and that gets you dead or annoyed.
> 
> That and I dont care about the eye candy anymore. I'd rather be able to pick out enemies a little easier.
Click to expand...

Nope, Venice Unleashed is just the name they picked for the project, nothing to do with maps. The project is a custom moddable BF3 server, they are accepting applications for closed beta testers.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nope, Venice Unleashed is just the name they picked for the project, nothing to do with maps. The project is a custom moddable BF3 server, they are accepting applications for closed beta testers.


Ah thanks. For some reason I call seine crossing venice sometimes.


----------



## xSociety

I have two 670s and I don't even run the game at Ultra, no point. Mesh is on ultra though. I do that because I want to get >100 frames at all times, which I do.

Whoever was asking, I can turn off SLI and do a fraps run of an entire 64 man game on ultra if you really want me to?


----------



## amd655

Will upload my SweetFX 1.4 test with BF3 soon for anyone who is interested.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Will upload my SweetFX 1.4 test with BF3 soon for anyone who is interested.


do it!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Will upload my SweetFX 1.4 test with BF3 soon for anyone who is interested.


I am interested also. I am running sweet 1.4 and do not notice a huge difference, seine maybe looks better but monolith looks awful orange to me, i am slightly color blind though


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am interested also. I am running sweet 1.4 and do not notice a huge difference, seine maybe looks better but monolith looks awful orange to me, i am slightly color blind though


No monolith looks super orange/yellow with any injector.


----------



## amd655

LOL, i have this..... it is super orange and is the vanilla colour scheme.




My Sweet FX vid will be done in around 2 hours.... my upload speed is pants


----------



## hamzta09

Why do you pretty much only hipfire.

Annoys the .. out of me


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why do you pretty much only hipfire.
> 
> Annoys the .. out of me


I think he did a good job with ads and hipfire. I personally ads more often but it wasn't a big issue like I've seen with other people.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I think he did a good job with ads and hipfire. I personally ads more often but it wasn't a big issue like I've seen with other people.


Yes but he hipfires with a shotgun at a rather long range(for a shotgun) and needs 3+ bullets to kill. When ADS = less spread = kill within 2.


----------



## amd655

Hip fire lowers the effect of suppression, but with a shotgun, i tend to hipfire more...

The XBOW is too slow to ADS all the time, especially at very close range.


----------



## amd655

My Sweet FX 1.4 showoff, i also switch the graphics around in the video to show you all performance of my 480, vs lowered settings, as well as visual fidelity between those settings.

I apologize if the video quality is a little sub par, but i was using FRAPS, and for some reaon it came out with some digital blocking









Enjoy. (Will be 1920x1080) -Fresh upload.


----------



## Jodiuh

OMGZ!

I feel like I've been reading secret documents from a secret meeting about secret acronyms from the secret society of Bee - Eff (secreting) Tree.

Do the prima guides come in audio books?

Also, you'll never take MSAA or HBAO from me...2 pretty.


----------



## amd655

I can live without HBAO, but MSAA is annoying to not use..... but SweetFX does a good job of tackling jaggies imo, but does saturate and blend pixels....but the sharpening method takles that away, and allows it to act like a good AA method, as well as making textures much more crisp


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I can live without HBAO, but MSAA is annoying to not use..... but SweetFX does a good job of tackling jaggies imo, but does saturate and blend pixels....but the sharpening method takles that away, and allows it to act like a good AA method, as well as making textures much more crisp


Upload your SweetFX settings for BF3? I want to try them out.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hip fire lowers the effect of suppression, but with a shotgun, i tend to hipfire more...


wat.

You'll have bad accuracy either way, if you're hip-firing it will be the worst possible... Even hip-fire not suppressed is probably worse than ADS suppressed.


----------



## amd655

http://www.sendspace.com/file/mm4cwt


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My Sweet FX 1.4 showoff, i also switch the graphics around in the video to show you all performance of my 480, vs lowered settings, as well as visual fidelity between those settings.
> 
> I apologize if the video quality is a little sub par, but i was using FRAPS, and for some reaon it came out with some digital blocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. (Will be 1920x1080) -Fresh upload.


You mean your render app either sucks or you dont know what youre doing and arent using deblocking and a low bitrate.


----------



## amd655

Low bitrate= worse quality.
Deblocking is not available through Windows Movie Maker.

I do have Vegas 12 though, i guess i will use that next time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Low bitrate= worse quality.


Did I say anything else?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> arent using deblocking and a low bitrate.


Correct English:

"You may be using a low bit rate, or may need to enable de-blocking in your render application."

In the nice manner a stranger would have if spoken to face to face.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Correct English:
> 
> "You may be using a low bit rate, or may need to enable de-blocking in your render application."
> 
> In the nice manner a stranger would have if spoken to face to face.


No.
Why in the world would anyone think low bitrate = better. _Think_ man.


----------



## amd655

Not sure, but you typed it.


----------



## Jodiuh

You know what? In real life, face to face...I could see your avatars getting in a fight.

Also, amd655's avatar scares me.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know what? In real life, face to face...I could see your avatars getting in a fight.
> 
> Also, amd655's avatar scares me.


----------



## Jodiuh

No way dude. Not happenin.


----------



## amd655

Spoil sport


----------



## Jodiuh

All w/ SLI:

Does this scenario sum up your experience? It does for me w/ 660 SLI. Not a super big deal since it's only 3 maps and a setting, but yeah...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My Sweet FX 1.4 showoff, i also switch the graphics around in the video to show you all performance of my 480, vs lowered settings, as well as visual fidelity between those settings.
> 
> I apologize if the video quality is a little sub par, but i was using FRAPS, and for some reaon it came out with some digital blocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy. (Will be 1920x1080) -Fresh upload.


i think i am blind, but i dont see any difference between original and sweetfx


----------



## amd655

My config is Antialiasing only... i did not want to tweak anything else, as it is hard for a 480 to run 4xMSAA in BF3.


----------



## amd655

Oh... and i have fitted my new VRM cooler..... it is insanely massive, and the card now weighs as much as my damn power supply O.O



Gone from a 37c idle, to 27c O.O


----------



## amd655

I have made an album of 1440P ULTRA screenshots for you all to see.
There is only SweetFX 1.4 enabled doing any type of Antialiasing on the image, all other methods are disabled by the games menu.

http://imgur.com/hGh1GY7,jNg99By,WLNZp0w,gnkdSHL,K1NOHfz,zQcNBgq,PFKyVsb,LnWYZbz,W3h4ca9,a9TRFfI,wCrRdwz,GBTxCWQ,SFE8LZa,Ly6hrYE,b6XwNJ4,61GVnva,xsRKUNU,9VIWodU


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i think i am blind, but i dont see any difference between original and sweetfx


Your not blind, i have been using it and neither do i. Some maps look clear like seine (maybe placebo)


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Some people think being a tosser is a way of life


----------



## hamzta09

Smaa doesnt really work when moving, distant objects such as cranes, poles and what not always look jagged or cut in half meaning they twiddle around as you move.


----------



## Ghost12

I have done it at long last lol an ss in the recon class. I do not like playing recon as it bores me to tears but wanted an ss so have had to push myself through the meatgrinder( tdm) to attain one with hip fire weapons lol I can not stand recon and i can not stand tdm especially canals. I can report no enjoyment in this personal achievement but at least the class is no longer devoid of that solitary ss lol - will never now play tdm or canals again


----------



## di inferi

Montage I put off uploading for several months. Nothing special.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Some people think being a tosser is a way of life


Who are you speaking about?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Montage I put off uploading for several months. Nothing special.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, and not a single scope to be seen


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice, and not a single scope to be seen


Thanks, ya I'm not too big on scopes. Slow quick or anything in between.


----------



## Ghost12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/88220e37-1996-4e14-826a-ddadb43dc1fd/FR-Les-ChTi-CooL-MIXTE-rules-CL-24-7/

Perfect example of madmin server lol - the admins are pilots obviously as no anti air is allowed, they killed my missus by admin kill to take the jet she just got into and kicked me for using igla after heli blew up my lav lol - i know there is no igla allowed so i used it anyway. Added to server radar lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Montage I put off uploading for several months. Nothing special.


Loved that 870 headshot in slow mo


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Ive recomended putting that slider at 20% and they were amazed at how much better it is. So definetly try it!


How do you know what percentage you go down to? There isn't one displayed just the bar? So it would be nice to have pictures but we both have to remember each one of us have different performances when it comes to bandwith and hardware specs i am using. Every system has a different result.

I'd have to reinstall BF3 however.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Loved that 870 headshot in slow mo


So you like 870 headshots?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So you like 870 headshots?


Severe lack of headshots there.

The headshot icons missing.


----------



## amd655

Well you are obviously blind then, i take it that avvy is meaning something.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well you are obviously blind then, i take it that avvy is meaning something.


I watched the entire video.

please point out the specific points where you get headshots, yes, actual headshots, not what you THINK was a headshot.
Theres a severe lack of bullseye icons.


----------



## amd655

8 headshots.

Severe lack of? i would say you have a severe case of being annoying and just negative about everything.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 8 headshots.
> 
> Severe lack of? i would say you have a severe case of being annoying and just negative about everything.


3min 22 sec video with only 8 headshots?

I expected a video with loads of headshots, considering how you said: "So you like 870 *headshots*?"
And you had many opportunities where you could of headshotted, but instead you just shoot them in the butt or stomach.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 8 headshots.
> 
> Severe lack of? i would say you have a severe case of being annoying and just negative about everything.


Regardless it was a decent video. I have an issue with shotgun hit reg personally, especially whilst hip fire, was on the escalator up to b on metro last night (rarely play metro anymore) and there was 2 enemy on the right, i was on the left, aimed at them but not ads, let off 5 rounds not 1 hit reg. Ads the 6th shot got one and the other killed me, was not happy lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Ive recomended putting that slider at 20% and they were amazed at how much better it is. So definetly try it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what percentage you go down to? There isn't one displayed just the bar? So it would be nice to have pictures but we both have to remember each one of us have different performances when it comes to bandwith and hardware specs i am using. Every system has a different result.
> 
> I'd have to reinstall BF3 however.
Click to expand...

Probably just estimating, far left = 0% on the slider, far right = 100%, lower is generally better, but set it at the level that looks the best to you, but is also farthest to the left you can go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Loved that 870 headshot in slow mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you like 870 headshots?
Click to expand...

haha, I love the 870 itself, brutal gun. His shot was great though, guy driving by in a Jeep, slow motion headshot.. excellent.
It's actually kind of a good thing that the shotguns have a deviation, they would be that much more devastating in accurate hands if they weren't somewhat inaccurate (using slugs).


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 3min 22 sec video with only 8 headshots?
> 
> I expected a video with loads of headshots, considering how you said: "So you like 870 *headshots*?"
> And you had many opportunities where you could of headshotted, but instead you just shoot them in the butt or stomach.


You are negative in general, i have found you to be a downer in nearly every thread....

Really had nothing to do with my post as it seems to be a personal issue you have.

I am not the first to mention it mate, just telling you how you come across.

And, why do you "THINK" i meant i have a shed load of headshots?

Called stereotypical thinking.

Seems you cannot think for yourself.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are negative in general, i have found you to be a downer in nearly every thread....
> 
> Really had nothing to do with my post as it seems to be a personal issue you have.
> 
> I am not the first to mention it mate, just telling you how you come across.
> 
> And, why do you "THINK" i meant i have a shed load of headshots?
> 
> Called stereotypical thinking.
> 
> Seems you cannot think for yourself.


I love how you always resort to insults or assumptions and offtopic.


----------



## amd655

I never insulted anyone, truth is not an insult.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I never insulted anyone, truth is not an insult.


We were speaking of headshots and your video.
You then go completely offtopic.

I love that.
And you bring up " you cant think for yourself " and "youre always rude"

Uhhhhh... you got proven wrong, and thus you go offtopic x100.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> You mean your render app either sucks or you dont know what youre doing and arent using deblocking and a low bitrate.


Quote:


> Correct English:
> 
> "You may be using a low bit rate, or may need to enable de-blocking in your render application."
> 
> In the nice manner a stranger would have if spoken to face to face.


Funny how soon you lose memory.
Quote:


> Some people think being a tosser is a way of life


----------



## hamzta09

See.
You get proven wrong and thus you go offtopic and stay offtopic.

Find it hilarious.


----------



## xSociety

Kids, both of you shut up or so help me I'll pull this car over.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Kids, both of you shut up or so help me I'll pull this car over.


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Loved that 870 headshot in slow mo


Thanks man! Good times with the 870!


----------



## nooboc2012

Any australian/nz players here? if so add me bombsmacksnizzle

lol


----------



## Ghost12

50785 the latest code on the pb/even balance banwave is causing controversy in the forums, apparently a paid hack that the people banned are shouting innocence and false positive, multiple Esl players and a famous U-tuber, be interesting to see how this one turns out but a good sign that paid subscription cheats are being caught, even if a bit late in the game


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I hope you guys are aware that you can block members on this forum.

If you don't like what someone has to say, just block them and move along.


----------



## carmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 50785 the latest code on the pb/even balance banwave is causing controversy in the forums, apparently a paid hack that the people banned are shouting innocence and false positive, multiple Esl players and a famous U-tuber, be interesting to see how this one turns out but a good sign that paid subscription cheats are being caught, even if a bit late in the game


Good to hear this, but as you say it's a bit too late.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=e1un-tmtCR0#!



This made me laugh, sometimes there are some funny vids


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I hope you guys are aware that you can block members on this forum.
> 
> If you don't like what someone has to say, just block them and move along.


Oh that is fantastic!


----------



## amd655

Amazing..... BF3 runs at 35-50fps on all LOW settings.... CPU spiking to 99% usage in METRO.......................


----------



## Ghost12

I have an annoying issue last 2 days, when get to squad/class selection screen after joining server if i click anything such as class it attempts and has windowed out for some reason, like alt/enter. Strange but is every game


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Amazing..... BF3 runs at 35-50fps on all LOW settings.... CPU spiking to 99% usage in METRO.......................


Damn you popular!

You have got to get a 670 and turn on all the candy. It's such a nicer looking game when you do and that'll resolve everything.


----------



## shmijjy

Been playing BF3 on Xbox lately. Just makes me want to build a new PC sooner.







I was supposed to buy already but decided on waiting for Haswell. Now I'm thinking if I should just buy the Ivy build I was supposed to have because Haswell's a month sooner.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> Damn you popular!
> 
> You have got to get a 670 and turn on all the candy. It's such a nicer looking game when you do and that'll resolve everything.


It will resolve nothing, my GTX 480 is under performing by around 50%, and this is not normal....

I am sick to f%ck!7 death of BF3, i am sick of Nvidia drivers, i am sick of everything to do with a damn PC right at this point.

I do not play on LOW.... i switched it to low, and gained 10 FPS from the custom setting i was running, which was 24-45fps.....

I have installed 310.70 now, and still getting the same bullcrap results...

I have downclocked the GPU, still getting bullcrap framerates....

Funny how i go from a solid 80FPS average at 850mhz, to a 40FPS average at 890mhz, then tweaking around makes no difference.

Bull**** game is bull****.


----------



## amd655

Hell, lets throw more crappy video's i made where my FPS are way higher than now....









Working fine the last time i played it, but no... because it is a different day, it behaves like a c4n7


----------



## amd655

Ok, deleted the game, and re-installed....

Attempts to play a game that recommends a 560Ti......


----------



## amd655

Same crap as before....

So this time i have recorded it..................

Cannot maintain 60fps, even on low with 1 thing turned on.....


----------



## Jayce1971

You could double up with another EVGA 480. Economical solution if you have the cooling capacity. (2) 480's with your system, you could max out everything (except perhaps aa) on ultra settings, and get 60fps constantly. A bunch listed for around u.s. $120 on the 'bay.


----------



## amd655

Good ******* god....

I give up with you lot.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good ******* god....
> 
> I give up with you lot.


http://www.reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/why.gif


----------



## amd655

Holy cow,...........

Here is what it was like:




Here is what it is like now.......






My most sincere apology if i offended anyone with my temper....


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good ******* god....
> 
> I give up with you lot.


That is strange. I have an i2500K at 4.4Ghz.. I can't understand why you're not getting decent frames aside from the 480.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbthump*
> 
> That is strange. I have an i2500K at 4.4Ghz.. I can't understand why you're not getting decent frames aside from the 480.


Look at my post above


----------



## hamzta09

No need to endlessly spam vids amd.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No need to endlessly spam vids amd.


What crap are you talking now?

It is to do with the issue at hand, now go involve yourself in something you cannot destroy with negativity.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Look at my post above


Have you ran some test in other games? i can see your issue from the vid and the screenshots but can not think of a way it would be game specific related, maybe windows or hardware but would be interesting if could compare to another title


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What crap are you talking now?
> 
> It is to do with the issue at hand, now go involve yourself in something you cannot destroy with negativity.


Thing is, youre posting a new video every page pretty much and now youre posting a new video...

Youre just farming views.

WE KNOW You have poor FPS now for some reason, do we know how to fix it? No.
Do we need to watch your poor fps videos? no.

Oh and chill out on the cussing








(Got a post deleted once+infraction for saying oemeffgee)


----------



## amd655

"Farming views" on a crappy video where i kill 1 person, and get kicked for nading a noob baseraping, when the video is about my dog crap performance.

The only person here with a slight issue other than spoken for is you.

You have a problem with me because i stand up to you, and i will be truthful with you once again, you are a very negative person, who insists on bringing anything down to your level.

Enjoy my block list.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> "Farming views" on a crappy video where i kill 1 person, and get kicked for nading a noob baseraping, when the video is about my dog crap performance.
> 
> The only person here with a slight issue other than spoken for is you.
> 
> You have a problem with me because i stand up to you, and i will be truthful with you once again, you are a very negative person, who insists on bringing anything down to your level.
> 
> Enjoy my block list.


Youre so funny, who always go offtopic from the offtopic from the ontopic (where you got proven wrong) and bring up nothing of use.

Yeah, you stand up? Not really. You go offtopic, thats what you do, immediately.

Youve been posting vids here more than anyone else, and barely anyone watches them, you have an issue, spams what 3-4 videos about it? Why?
Its view hunting, thats why. Yeah so what if the videos arent good? You get views, views equal CPM.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you ran some test in other games? i can see your issue from the vid and the screenshots but can not think of a way it would be game specific related, maybe windows or hardware but would be interesting if could compare to another title


The images are the fixed result, it seems to have been a bios setting "MMIO Align"

I had it set to 64 instead of 1024, and 1024 is needed for a 64-bit OS, the difference when fixed was massive....

Was almost always above 90FPS.


----------



## SkateZilla

score another one for Intel Boards


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you ran some test in other games? i can see your issue from the vid and the screenshots but can not think of a way it would be game specific related, maybe windows or hardware but would be interesting if could compare to another title
> 
> 
> 
> The images are the fixed result, it seems to have been a bios setting "MMIO Align"
> 
> I had it set to 64 instead of 1024, and 1024 is needed for a 64-bit OS, the difference when fixed was massive....
> 
> Was almost always above 90FPS.
Click to expand...

A BIOS setting effected your FPS that much?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.

Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Speaking of the 870 slug...


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> A BIOS setting effected your FPS that much?


you'd be amazed how much one setting can choke your PCI-Express Slots.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> you'd be amazed how much one setting can choke your PCI-Express Slots.


Explain what MMIO Align is.


----------



## Pyroferus

Hey guys add me on battlelog.. Pyroferus

I have been playing battlefield for years on ps3... I know I know.. im not the best player but I can pull my weight in a squad!


----------



## Pyroferus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
> Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.
> 
> Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.


What are you using to record? Awesome vid btw!


----------



## hamzta09

Why do people feel the need to add music, if you aint gonna beat it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
> Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.
> 
> Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.


I noticed your gameplay is so friggen smooth compared to what I have to put up with. I think I can count the number of servers I've played on where it was as smooth as your video's on one hand. I'm jelly.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
> Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.
> 
> Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice video.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *I noticed your gameplay is so friggen smooth* compared to what I have to put up with. I think I can count the number of servers I've played on where it was as smooth as your video's on one hand. I'm jelly.


Seriously. Seems like every other server has issues lately.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's also my crappy DSL connection.

Test one

http://www.pingtest.net

Test two. 1 minute later. That consistency.

http://www.pingtest.net

Test three. 5 minutes from first test.

http://www.pingtest.net


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> A BIOS setting effected your FPS that much?
> 
> 
> 
> you'd be amazed how much one setting can choke your PCI-Express Slots.
Click to expand...

What setting?

Ill be on Teamspeak in about an hour...hope to see, er, hear some of u!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Explain what MMIO Align is.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MMIO+Align


----------



## amd655

Which one should i use for my next video?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MMIO+Align


Tells me nothing.

I googeld it before.

How about YOU checking your own googled link, and youll notice, theres nothing there that will EXPLAIN what it IS and what it DOES and what it is EQUIVALENT of for other boards.

AMD, if people care about your vids, they would be subscribed already.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
> Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.
> 
> Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.


Well done guys, and a good video


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Tells me nothing.
> 
> I googeld it before.
> 
> How about YOU checking your own googled link, and youll notice, theres nothing there that will EXPLAIN what it IS and what it DOES and what it is EQUIVALENT of for other boards.
> 
> AMD, if people care about your vids, they would be subscribed already.


Wow, 30 seconds of digging in that google search.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory-mapped_I/O


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Explain what MMIO Align is.
> 
> 
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MMIO+Align
Click to expand...

Is this an option in newer boards? Cause I've never seen it in the options of my P55 board.


----------



## amd655

I shall take a picture of it for you on my bios screen.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Wow, 30 seconds of digging in that google search.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory-mapped_I/O


What.

When I click your LMGTFY I dont get that result anywhere.
Neither if I google it myself.

So I guess its based on location.


----------



## amd655

Sorry for image quality... just using my Phone camera.



If any of you have this option, it is under your chipset configuration.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks, I'll have to do some more hunting.

...teamspeak channel getting lonELY...


----------



## amd655

Going to have a go on a large map see how things are performing... i guess Gulf of Oman is a great test... (terribly coded) LOL


----------



## amd655

Ok, i was CPU bottle-necked the whole time......

Take note of the GPU usage in these screenshots... none of them hit 99%.








This is DICE's amazing work.....and Gulf of Oman has always been like this for me, yet any other map i can stay above 60 constantly on the same settings.

This also proves that you are not alone Jodiuh


----------



## di inferi

Are you monitoring your CPU usage?

Or just saying that because the GPU isn't at full load?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What.
> 
> When I click your LMGTFY I dont get that result anywhere.
> Neither if I google it myself.
> 
> So I guess its based on location.


Like I said, digging. That result wasn't on the front page for me either.

I'm going to take a look at that setting, but I have doubts.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, i was CPU bottle-necked the whole time......
> 
> Take note of the GPU usage in these screenshots... none of them hit 99%.
> 
> 
> 
> This is DICE's amazing work.....and Gulf of Oman has always been like this for me, yet any other map i can stay above 60 constantly on the same settings.
> 
> This also proves that you are not alone Jodiuh


Why are peoples colours changed? It makes everything really hard to read. I noticed this in some videos as well.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Tells me nothing.
> 
> I googeld it before.
> 
> How about YOU checking your own googled link, and youll notice, theres nothing there that will EXPLAIN what it IS and what it DOES and what it is EQUIVALENT of for other boards.
> 
> AMD, if people care about your vids, they would be subscribed already.


You're the only one who I see with a problem here, and he blocked you so no point in trying to talk to him, and if you don't like his posts, you can block him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why are peoples colours changed? It makes everything really hard to read. I noticed this in some videos as well.


It's colorblind mode, for some people it makes it easier to read. For me it makes it harder to see friendlies names so I end up shooting at them more often, and doesn't change my ability to read anything else, so I leave it off.

@AMD, yeah Oman is by far the worst map in the game, not only is it horribly optimized FPS wise, but you also get stuck EVERYWHERE when trying to drive.
I don't see how you could be CPU bottlenecked with a 480 on Ultra settings, do you have anything else running in the background or something?


----------



## amd655

I have no bottleneck according to this Forum, it is because i have a terrible GPU that cannot even run it correctly on low-medium

I tried addressing the issue, and just got bombarded by trolls.


----------



## Ghost12

Xfactor no longer part of rival team, was real good video on his explanation why. Interesting stuff


----------



## MulletMan28

anyone know how to add a joystick to BF3? i have a logitech attack 3 and i cant get it to work with BF3. very annyoing.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Xfactor no longer part of rival team, was real good video on his explanation why. Interesting stuff


He didn't really explain exactly what happened, so if anyone is wondering, he had an account on the CEVO (Bf3 5v5 league) forums named "Bf3 Rocks" and he was trolling and accusing clans of hacking/pointing out that they had hackers on their team that got caught in other games.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He didn't really explain exactly what happened, so if anyone is wondering, he had an account on the CEVO (Bf3 5v5 league) forums named "Bf3 Rocks" and he was trolling and accusing clans of hacking/pointing out that they had hackers on their team that got caught in other games.


You still playing competitive yonder? not seen you post a vid in a while. And where is drop these days, have to catch his vids on the tube

Edit - where can i find the line of text need to change for sweet fx to include bf3 settings preset, cant remember where got if from and installed another version and latest presets - thanks


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> Hey guys add me on battlelog.. Pyroferus
> 
> I have been playing battlefield for years on ps3... I know I know.. im not the best player but I can pull my weight in a squad!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyroferus*
> 
> What are you using to record? Awesome vid btw!


Will add you. Jump on the OCN Teamspeak - TS.OCNGaming.net We have been doing sort of event nights on Wednesdays and Saturdays to get more people online at the same time but more and more people are just jumping in TS anytime they are playing. Check out the event thread also for any updates etc. http://www.overclock.net/t/1379517/bf3-the-ocn-active-platoons-weekly-event-thread/0_20

I record with Dxtory. Thanks !








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I noticed your gameplay is so friggen smooth compared to what I have to put up with. I think I can count the number of servers I've played on where it was as smooth as your video's on one hand. I'm jelly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice video.
> Seriously. Seems like every other server has issues lately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It's also my crappy DSL connection.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test one
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net
> 
> Test two. 1 minute later. That consistency.
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net
> 
> Test three. 5 minutes from first test.
> 
> http://www.pingtest.net


Thanks. In general I have fairly smooth game play more often then not, and I'm not so sure my ping tests would come out any better depending on which test server I used and what time of day. I pay threw the nose for a halfway decent cable connection but sometimes it just gets overloaded in my non expert opinion lol. About the time my neighbors kids all get home from school or if my wife or daughter is streaming netflix or using skype I might as well go play checkers or something. It usually doesn't really effect the smoothness, I just start having latency issues.

Even at it's best though my game-play wasn't always so smooth. I changed 2 things in my system at about the same time and I can't say if it was one or the other a combo of the two or just a complete coincidence but after 1) trading GTX460 SLI for 7970 and 2) Installing BF3 along with windows on a SSD the difference in my game-play in terms of overall smoothness changed night and day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Which one should i use for my next video?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, i am a pretty awesome singer, i guess i could slap a mic on and commentate it, have a sing too lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well done guys, and a good video


Thanks!

Between the two I'd go with Gabrielle Aplin, she just has a groovy voice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> He didn't really explain exactly what happened, so if anyone is wondering, he had an account on the CEVO (Bf3 5v5 league) forums named "Bf3 Rocks" and he was trolling and accusing clans of hacking/pointing out that they had hackers on their team that got caught in other games.
























BF3Rocks = xfactor


----------



## Ghost12

Got the latest bf3 sweet fx preset working, now i can finally tell a difference from before, this latest settings preset is great

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/38/

It is the top link by the way, you can scroll down to screen shots and they look exactly the same in game.

Do not bother with this if you play the cq dlc it is far too dark, aftermath is a massive improvement as is end game


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have no bottleneck according to this Forum, it is because i have a terrible GPU that cannot even run it correctly on low-medium
> 
> I tried addressing the issue, and just got bombarded by trolls.


If you want to see what the real bottleneck is there is a chart you can enable ingame that shows your cpu/gpu usage. I can't remember what the command was to enable it though, you might be able to search this thread or google for the bf3 console commands.

I seriously doubt your cpu is the problem, unless the OC is unstable somehow and hurting performance.


----------



## amd655

Went through all of that, CPU still spiked to 99% on all low settings, it does not matter anyway, the issue seems to be less prominent now, i shall just avoid B2K maps.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Went through all of that, CPU still spiked to 99% on all low settings, it does not matter anyway, the issue seems to be less prominent now, i shall just avoid B2K maps.


Glad to see it's getting better. I would think the CPU is gonna be fairly maxed out while playing the game no matter the card or settings. Gulf of Oman does tax my rig more than most maps for sure.


----------



## amd655

Got a little frag movie incoming, it is different to most of the stuff i post here...

I never play Close Quarters maps.........


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Went through all of that, CPU still spiked to 99% on all low settings, it does not matter anyway, the issue seems to be less prominent now, i shall just avoid B2K maps.


The B2K maps have always been performance hogs for whatever reason. Some people think they have more destructable peices, or badly optimized as a whole. They are definitely up there with the CQ maps for performance hogging.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Got a little frag movie incoming, it is different to most of the stuff i post here...
> 
> I never play Close Quarters maps.........


Not more tdm cq please, enough is enough lol

Joking


----------



## amd655

This is All high with 2xMSAA.





Mode is CQ Conquest Domination.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This is All high with 2xMSAA.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mode is CQ Conquest Domination.


Oddly enough i have to say i enjoyed this. Good work, nice edit and music


----------



## amd655

Thanks









I was wondering if to really use Dubstep.... but the songs in my vid are not a common listen.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if to really use Dubstep.... but the songs in my vid are not a common listen.


lol wow those failures at 4:30, 3 guys shooting you in the back and you still killed them/survived.

Nice vid too


----------



## amd655

Honestly, something odd happened there, i was actually dead if you look at my health, but it went back to 20% health......

I think there was some lag


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Honestly, something odd happened there, i was actually dead if you look at my health, but it went back to 20% health......
> 
> I think there was some lag


Lag and hit detection, sometimes it benefits lol


----------



## BulletSponge

Found myself in a bit of a rutt lately. Running around with the M5K getting 100+ kills a match got surprisingly old after a while. The cure? Now I ONLY use M320 smoke/knife every round. Between cries of "Stop smoking!" And "320 noob!" I am having more fun than ever at the game. I'll trade 100 gun kills for 50 smoke/melee kills anyday. A few nights ago a Col 100 (SGE_Anubis) was C4 bombing non stop for a full round. Smoke sniped him in mid air as soon as he spawned and put a stop to that. The sight of a small gray cloud "pooping" a dead Russian support was priceless.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Found myself in a bit of a rutt lately. Running around with the M5K getting 100+ kills a match got surprisingly old after a while. The cure? Now I ONLY use M320 smoke/knife every round. Between cries of "Stop smoking!" And "320 noob!" I am having more fun than ever at the game. I'll trade 100 gun kills for 50 smoke/melee kills anyday. A few nights ago a Col 100 (SGE_Anubis) was C4 bombing non stop for a full round. Smoke sniped him in mid air as soon as he spawned and put a stop to that. The sight of a small gray cloud "pooping" a dead Russian support was priceless.


Just when you think you've mastered the game...








Any? Anyone take down a chopper with a knife?


----------



## chronostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have no bottleneck according to this Forum, it is because i have a terrible GPU that cannot even run it correctly on low-medium
> 
> I tried addressing the issue, and just got bombarded by trolls.


I remember that thread. I responded to you, but you ignored what I said, even though it was fully constructive. This is more or less what I said: In your screenshots, it showed your system using more vram than your gpu had vram, so your gpu usage dips are likely due to that.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You still playing competitive yonder? not seen you post a vid in a while. And where is drop these days, have to catch his vids on the tube


Yeah. I can post more videos if you want, I didn't think anyone would care since I'm not very good ;p
Drop is busy with school iirc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BF3Rocks = xfactor


lol, and BF3 Sucks = Steeler I think.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MulletMan28*
> 
> anyone know how to add a joystick to BF3? i have a logitech attack 3 and i cant get it to work with BF3. very annyoing.


Make sure you install the driver from Logitech and then open the Profiler utility to make sure it's working properly. Then open BF3 Settings Editor and configure as needed. Easy.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronostorm*
> 
> I remember that thread. I responded to you, but you ignored what I said, even though it was fully constructive. This is more or less what I said: In your screenshots, it showed your system using more vram than your gpu had vram, so your gpu usage dips are likely due to that.


You are reading wrong then...
1536MB GPU, it never runs out of Vram, even at full tilt.


----------



## amd655

LOL.... my SPM from those few rounds i put in that video........

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Funky_B457ard/stats/791518471/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are reading wrong then...
> 1536MB GPU, it never runs out of Vram, even at full tilt.


But you have
Standard Memory Config 1280 MB DDR3/GDDR5

ok apparently, nvidia is wrong LOL


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But you have
> Standard Memory Config 1280 MB DDR3/GDDR5
> 
> ok apparently, nvidia is wrong LOL


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=EVGA+GeForce+GTX+480+SSC
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551


----------



## amd655

For god sake, i pressed the wrong damn thing, now i posted a new post...

Wanted to edit my other post... *sigh*


----------



## amay200

I take no credit for being on the winning team. I'm sure you killed me at least 3 times @Jodiuh. I did however manage to almost feel useful... snagged 3 glorious kills







and 1 revive. I'm still not sure how I feel about vehicles though. I only jump on vehicle games when I see you guys online.

I definitely feel more comfortable in TD over the other play modes. I hate how hectic it is (I seem to get a lot of downtime with the larger maps, it may be that I walk a lot though) I tried driving a vehicle too (briefly lol)

this was regarding the Bandar Desert Conquest Game


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Short montage from a single round of this past Saturday's OCN Pub Crawl.
> Featuring OCN Members : Jodiuh, glakr and thacaz.
> 
> Was a great time playing with other OCN members as usual.


Always fun with you guys.


----------



## Jodiuh

RIGHT NOW!!!

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Battlefield/Capture.jpg.html


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=EVGA+GeForce+GTX+480+SSC
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130551


How about you open your eyes dude.

He has a 480 and heres the official specs for 480
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications

Which is what I googled, gtx480, nothing else.
Then apparently I found out the one he has is some kinda special ed card or whatever with 256mb additional vram.

Hence the: "ok apparently, nvidia is wrong LOL"

But some people like to read a small part, and then act smart.

AMD; youve provoked me and spammed the thread (with videos no one even watches, maybe 2 people) enough.
And jesus you LOVE asterisks (which are all against the rules!) and calling other people things. This time Im stupid. I love it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How about you open your eyes dude.
> 
> He has a 480 and heres the official specs for 480
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications
> 
> Which is what I googled, gtx480, nothing else.
> Then apparently I found out the one he has is some kinda special ed card or whatever with 256mb additional vram.
> 
> Hence the: "ok apparently, nvidia is wrong LOL"
> 
> But some people like to read a small part, and then act smart.
> 
> AMD; youve provoked me and spammed the thread (with videos no one even watches, maybe 2 people) enough.
> And jesus you LOVE asterisks (which are all against the rules!) and calling other people things. This time Im stupid. I love it.


*I* need to open my eyes because I looked at his signature to see what card he has?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> *I* need to open my eyes because I looked at his signature to see what card he has?


His sig specifies a 480, and thats what I googled. And the guy he quoted TOO thought he had a 1280mb version.
Usually if a card has more VRAM than the norm you'd mention it, such as 4GB instead of 2 for 680.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Battlefield/Capture.jpg.html


I didn't join the BF3 section I sat in the lobby for a bit.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ...tdm cq...enough is enough lol...


Of all the modes and map packs I love to hate, this is by far my favorite. It's downright stressful!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I take no credit for being on the winning team. I'm sure you killed me at least 3 times @Jodiuh...


And twice today! Oh man, it felt so good to know the person behind the name tag!!!!!























Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I didn't join the BF3 section I sat in the lobby for a bit.


You can mute your mic and just listen to our shenanigans if you want. You just haven't lived until you here a "caz" intro.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Of all the modes and map packs I love to hate, this is by far my favorite. It's downright stressful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And twice today! Oh man, it felt so good to know the person behind the name tag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can mute your mic and just listen to our shenanigans if you want. You just haven't lived until you here a "caz" intro.


was it only twice? 2nd time I've played with you.

I know... my headset has a mute button on it, so its really easy for me to do. I'm working on it, its... hard. Don't worry thougj







soon you'll be able to hear my glorious mono-tone voice filling your ears lol


----------



## Jodiuh

I had to work HARD both times!

You have a wonderful sense of humor/good spirit and we'll all be very happy to hear your ramblings!


----------



## worm

Nice motage mate ide love to join you all one day..........A little bit of fun on bf3 if your down this will make you lough.........

http://youtu.be/RGWUbo8pld0


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You still playing competitive yonder? not seen you post a vid in a while. And where is drop these days, have to catch his vids on the tube


Here you go, not actual comp, but organized team play (that you can join if you want)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here you go, not actual comp, but organized team play (that you can join if you want)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good video, i see insanity rocks log in when he is playing global conflict. Looks good


----------



## amd655

Just for those talking about the GTX 480 Vram thing... no other Vram amount exists on the 480, it has always and will always remain 1536MB, which is exactly the same as the GTX 580.


----------



## amd655

I used to watch Dr0p play on twitch back when he was just a troll on battle log








I am not sure if he was ever part of NeXus? [nXs] well i can't remember, but someone from the comp scene set up a public clan "NeXus Community #1"

I had a few matches with a few guys from NeXus, enjoyed it quite a lot, but they were almost always dropping me, plus my connection was like 200ms+ to USA servers... LOL

I had my fair share of kills however, but reactions were dominated by the distance to the server :/


----------



## BranField

im not sure if this is an issue/problem or just the game engine but when moving with the mouse it feels (for lack of a better word) laggy. i have googled it and people have been having problems with glitchy/laggy mouse but what i am experiencing is different. when i move the gun moves but it kind of has to catch up with the mouse movement but not stuttery like those with the glitch/lagg problem, it is a smooth catchup but the movement does not seem as immediate as other games for instance.


----------



## amd655

I keep getting 1 shotted even when i am firing at the enemy 5 years before.

Ping at 30ms.

I also get lag when i am shot at or killed... which is not explainable by me typing, it also does not matter what settings i use for graphics, it goes straight from 80 down to 30 or less in a split second making my whole game freeze, giving the enemy easy kills.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I keep getting 1 shotted even when i am firing at the enemy 5 years before.
> 
> Ping at 30ms.
> 
> I also get lag when i am shot at or killed... which is not explainable by me typing, it also does not matter what settings i use for graphics, it goes straight from 80 down to 30 or less in a split second making my whole game freeze, giving the enemy easy kills.


I don`t know if this is again hit detection/lag, i got 1 shot killed with a famas on talah market the other night and there was no hint of cheating in the game and likewise i got accused of 1 shot kill with aek on bazaar, i know i definitely hsk him but to him looked like 1 shot.


----------



## amd655

Already one guy who was doing dodgy kills against me always hitting me in the head, but no sign of a damage mod.

Was always an instant kill with many weapons.

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=8e27c2268f3b25f7417685232d8477f2&p=CapKvest


----------



## amd655

Here is a snippet for you all....

This seems to happen on CQ the most, no idea why really....

The lowered FPS when being shot might be due to recording, but it is annoying.

2nd kill is not what i was bothered about, it is the fact he 1 shotted me straight in the head with a UMP.....

My aim was well off however....


----------



## Faster_is_better

^ That was interesting, 100% to 0% in 1 shot? lol. I've seem some crazy lag bad hit registry of course, but that's a bit strange 1 shot from UMP can't even hit that hard head or not. Unless that guy down the hall shot you with a miracle headshot also and they hit at the same time...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I keep getting 1 shotted even when i am firing at the enemy 5 years before.
> 
> Ping at 30ms.
> 
> I also get lag when i am shot at or killed... which is not explainable by me typing, it also does not matter what settings i use for graphics, it goes straight from 80 down to 30 or less in a split second making my whole game freeze, giving the enemy easy kills.


The first round I played yesterday on one of the End Game maps had some strange hit detection lag also. I had a pretty good ping (compared to usual) but it seemed like it was taking way to many shots to kill someone. I nearly emptied a clip into a guy with L85 on hard core, he was running straight away from me and I was crouched... was ridiculous.

I hadn't noticed a game feeling "laggy" like that for a while, maybe a 1 off thing dunno.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Good video, i see insanity rocks log in when he is playing global conflict. Looks good


Yeah, I like it. And, so far, except for Yonder because he's a big jerk - KIDDING







, everyone's been great help and very friendly. It's really changed how I play the game now. Back in the bad-old PS3 days it didn't bother me to go solo; I wasn't PTFOing.









Now, though, when I go solo on a pub crawl, I just can't let a flag get captured. I have to drop med packs and ammo. I have to stay with my squad and support them.









That's also why, when I should be going to bed and getting my beauty sleep, I'll jump onto TS and run with the OCN folks.









But I digress: Global Conflict => Fun


----------



## ~sizzzle~

nvm


----------



## amd655

I will be very honest, no other game in my entire collection gives me issues like BF3 does, this means Network and Hardware.

And yes, i own much more demanding titles.


----------



## Krazee

I did not play for a while but I still got it!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61133641/178018093/


----------



## amd655

Gonna play some Rush...

BRB


----------



## Krazee

I'm down for rush, add me


----------



## Ghost12

I am having a drama today. My server provider withdrew bf3 from supported games, no problem rent another, have done, rconNet which i use for the admin overlay is absolutely useless, i need to add the new server to it and have pm`d all admins ( the only way to contact them) to sort this issue out, no contact all day, i joined my new server not long ago but had to go upstairs to look at my little one`s set up, came back down to be banned from my own server for idle time out lol!!

Now my second issue which i am completely at a loss with is my little one`s bf3, every time i connect to a server on his set up i get the connection timed out disconnect, i have repair installed, restarted origin and battlelog, i really know not what else to do with it. Any ideas?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Hey guys,

Like Jodiuh posted about 13 hours ago, we've been having fun on TS3 for the last couple of nights. If any of you are on around 8PM CST or a little later, you should come and join us.









TS3 server info: ts3.ocngaming.net

All of you are always welcome.


----------



## amd655

Game is terrible.. same BS as usual, stuttering when shot at, and 1 hit headshots...

I really doubt this is anything to do with hit reg.....or everyone would be doing it.


----------



## amd655

This has become a real pain in the arse since the last patch DICE rolled out.. game is broken for me, but sometimes playable.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This has become a real pain in the arse since the last patch DICE rolled out.. game is broken for me, but sometimes playable.


Got my little one`s started now after pc restart, odd. My issue for 3 days has been on the squad/spawn screen initially on loading the game if i click my mouse or press a key it goes to window out like alt + enter has been pressed, every game on start, not during, I can not solve this


----------



## Stealth Pyros

This game is so dead rofl


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> This game is so dead rofl


Broken is not the same as dead


----------



## meloj17

Hey guys. Been some time since I've replied on this page. I recently upgraded from a 6950 to a 7950 and purchased the Asus VG248QE about a month ago. First couple of weeks I was getting flawless game-play and fps above 100.All of a sudden, about 2 weeks ago, i've been experiencing random frame drops of 20-30 frames. I heard there are some players also experiencing this frame drop which appears to be random.

Thing is I've already reformatted once and re-installed graphic drivers from scratch and nothing helps. Anyone have any clue on what the cause is or how to resolve?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Hey guys. Been some time since I've replied on this page. I recently upgraded from a 6950 to a 7950 and purchased the Asus VG248QE about a month ago. First couple of weeks I was getting flawless game-play and fps above 100.All of a sudden, about 2 weeks ago, i've been experiencing random frame drops of 20-30 frames. I heard there are some players also experiencing this frame drop which appears to be random.
> 
> Thing is I've already reformatted once and re-installed graphic drivers from scratch and nothing helps. Anyone have any clue on what the cause is or how to resolve?


Love the avatar, let's Bro Fist, as this is what i am experiencing too


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just for those talking about the GTX 480 Vram thing... no other Vram amount exists on the 480, it has always and will always remain 1536MB, which is exactly the same as the GTX 580.


Then explain
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Broken is not the same as dead


The expansions are.

I find 100s of vanilla servers, but not many with dlc.


----------



## amd655

Ok, i will bite on this occasion.

That is 560Ti 448 edition or GTX 470 specs.

GPU Engine Specs:
CUDA Cores 448
Graphics Clock (MHz) 607 MHz
Processor Clock (MHz) 1215 MHz
Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec) 34.0
Memory Specs:
Memory Clock (MHz) 1674
Standard Memory Config 1280 MB DDR3/GDDR5
Memory Interface Width 320-bit
Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec) 133.9

GPU-Z of my 480:


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> im not sure if this is an issue/problem or just the game engine but when moving with the mouse it feels (for lack of a better word) laggy. i have googled it and people have been having problems with glitchy/laggy mouse but what i am experiencing is different. when i move the gun moves but it kind of has to catch up with the mouse movement but not stuttery like those with the glitch/lagg problem, it is a smooth catchup but the movement does not seem as immediate as other games for instance.


This is usually caused when your in-game graphics settings are too high. Try reducing down to medium and see if you get the same thing. Your Sig card can handle more than medium, but just do it as a test. I that fixes it, you probably just need to adjust your settings some to get smooth gameplay.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, i will bite on this occasion.
> 
> That is 560Ti 448 edition or GTX 470 specs.
> 
> GPU Engine Specs:
> CUDA Cores 448
> Graphics Clock (MHz) 607 MHz
> Processor Clock (MHz) 1215 MHz
> Texture Fill Rate (billion/sec) 34.0
> Memory Specs:
> Memory Clock (MHz) 1674
> Standard Memory Config 1280 MB DDR3/GDDR5
> Memory Interface Width 320-bit
> Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec) 133.9
> 
> GPU-Z of my 480:


Well Nvidias link says 480 everywhere.


----------



## amd655

Go talk to GeForce.com.....

GTX 480 has never had any other memory config..... it has always been 1536MB.

And i think you searched for the wrong card....

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications


----------



## Poisoner

There were 3gb gtx 480s


----------



## amd655

No there was not.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Go talk to GeForce.com.....
> 
> GTX 480 has never had any other memory config..... it has always been 1536MB.
> 
> And i think you searched for the wrong card....
> 
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications


No I didnt.
Replace .co.uk with .com and you end up on the same card. But diff specs.
It even says 480 in the product family at bottom left.


----------



## amd655

And it is not the 480 specs... simple as.

Look up GTX 470 specs..... then realize your faulty searching.


----------



## socketus

Mebbe if you actually surfed to the 2 pages in question and then read them .... I don't know where GeForce gets off with 2 sets of specs for the 480, or if the page's content is right, but its there and says so.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-670/specifications

So get out of your armchair, and do some real specs checking









*ADD*: just noticed that the page has no info on the 4gb GTX 680 - not exactly reference, is it ?


----------



## amd655

Yup, and they are not correct... unless you really think Nvidia sells GTX 480's with 470 specs.....


----------



## amd655

Look at the perfect match.

http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-470/specifications

Some of you are so naive LOL


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/54000_zpsaacceed9.png.html

Snipped that earlier today from BF3stats









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Like Jodiuh posted about 13 hours ago, we've been having fun on TS3 for the last couple of nights. If any of you are on around 8PM CST or a little later, you should come and join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TS3 server info: ts3.ocngaming.net
> 
> All of you are always welcome.
























New OCN Gameserver Manager is a BF3 Player !!!!






















A bunch of us had a chance to play a few rounds and chat with Mad Pistol for a bit last night. Expect good things to come on the OCN Gaming scene !


----------



## Faster_is_better

So the OCN server is a 50p TDM server atm? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-24-7-TDM-All-Maps-64-Player-Cap-OCN/

Does Mad Pistol have control to adjust that server then?


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So the OCN server is a 50p TDM server atm? http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-24-7-TDM-All-Maps-64-Player-Cap-OCN/
> 
> Does Mad Pistol have control to adjust that server then?


I am getting perms to take control of the server. All I'm waiting for is a PM saying I'm good to go.


----------



## Jodiuh

What's global conflict?

Nvidia users:
Did you run adaptive vsync? I did for awhile, but disabled recently cause I "thought" it was messing with my aim (could be getting used to the new mouse).


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You just haven't lived until you here a "caz" intro.


I have heard they are quite eventful! (brbgettinwd40)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/54000_zpsaacceed9.png.html
> 
> Snipped that earlier today from BF3stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New OCN Gameserver Manager is a BF3 Player !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bunch of us had a chance to play a few rounds and chat with Mad Pistol for a bit last night. Expect good things to come on the OCN Gaming scene !


Awesome stuff. Just awesome.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I am getting perms to take control of the server. All I'm waiting for is a PM saying I'm good to go.


GETTIN READY TO....


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What's global conflict?
> 
> Nvidia users:
> Did you run adaptive vsync? I did for awhile, but disabled recently cause I "thought" it was messing with my aim (could be getting used to the new mouse).


What is GC? http://global-conflict.org/whatisgc.php

We're currently in an active campaign. TheYonderGod and I are in the same army.

For me I enjoy the team/squad aspect. We play nearly every map, nearly every game mode, with vehicles or infantry only. It's nice knowing your entire side is working towards an objective, not just your squad.

I really enjoy it.

Oh - Congrats Mad Pistol - it was fun joining you and the other OCN folks last night...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What's the recommended graphic settings for best online gameplay?


----------



## p2mob

Ultra? Does it make difference in online play?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What's global conflict?
> 
> Nvidia users:
> Did you run adaptive vsync? I did for awhile, but disabled recently cause I "thought" it was messing with my aim (could be getting used to the new mouse).


Vsync.
No thanks.
Input lag even with 60 fps is noticable.
Feels like you have mouse smoothing or something.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> Ultra? Does it make difference in online play?


I use ultra on mesh, shadows and high on textures, low on everything else. Rocket solid 60+ fps 24/7 incl explosions. And funnily, I can see decals through some objects in the game, thus I can see players LOL on that earthquake map through the ripped up road.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's the recommended graphic settings for best online gameplay?


Probably mostly low except med shadows, ultra textures, and ultra terrain detail, msaa 4x, hbao off.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. They really need to lower the range on these SHOTGUNS. Getting shot from across the map. LOL


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. They really need to lower the range on these SHOTGUNS.


Unreal.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. They really need to lower the range on these SHOTGUNS.


Slugs are a _little_ OP, but not enough to really make a difference in pubs tbh.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Changed the graphics from ULTRA to LOW, didn't really notice a difference.


----------



## amd655

Slugs come into their own on tight maps, they do serious damage, but the most devastating thing for the shotgun user is the reload time....

It is not hard to blow a slug user to kingdom come with an assault rifle, or even an LMG ect...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Changed the graphics from ULTRA to LOW, didn't really notice a difference.


-For your configuration 

Ultra Settings with mesh medium(cpu restricted settings), 4xMSAA.
OC that CPU
Enabled 2d lightboost on monitor 120hz
Remove anti-gloss on monitor unless in a highly lit room


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone ever get a bf3 has stopped working? i get on any quit from game recently, i think it has something to do with sweet fx. Bought the wife some new headphones this afternoon, and as you do had to quality control test them make sure they were safe, passed her my creative fatality set and kept these for myself lol i am in the dog house


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Tells me nothing.
> 
> I googeld it before.
> 
> How about YOU checking your own googled link, and youll notice, theres nothing there that will EXPLAIN what it IS and what it DOES and what it is EQUIVALENT of for other boards.
> 
> AMD, if people care about your vids, they would be subscribed already.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MMIO+Align


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What setting?
> 
> Ill be on Teamspeak in about an hour...hope to see, er, hear some of u!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Explain what MMIO Align is.


It's Memory Addresses Management, That controls the Memory Addresses and lanes to devices (PCIe/PCI/AGP Slots, Whatever),

Lowering the Value takes the memory addresses away from the slots and gives them to the Ram DIMMs
(Thus allowing you to better utilize devices under 32-bit Operating systems)

64Bit Systems should have it set to 1024, Per instructions from ASRock and ASUS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory-mapped_I/O

(edit: I seem to be 10 Pages late, lol)


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just for those talking about the GTX 480 Vram thing... no other Vram amount exists on the 480, it has always and will always remain 1536MB, which is exactly the same as the GTX 580.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Go talk to GeForce.com.....
> 
> GTX 480 has never had any other memory config..... it has always been 1536MB.
> 
> And i think you searched for the wrong card....
> 
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-480/specifications


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No I didnt.
> Replace .co.uk with .com and you end up on the same card. But diff specs.
> It even says 480 in the product family at bottom left.


To be honest, it depends on the Revision, the time it was manufactured, and the country it was manufactured for.

UK Didnt get the 480s until they had already replaced the 320-Bit interface w/ the 384-Bit interface

USA / Region 1 GTX480s started out with 320 Bit memory interface for 1280MB, then later on they replaced them with 384-Bit Interface w/ 1536MB.

So you guys can end the argument there and get back to the BF3 Topic.

I have like 3 different 8800GTS in a box too.

8800GTS 320
8800GTS 640 (96 sh) (early model)
8800GTS 640 (114 sh) (late model)


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's the recommended graphic settings for best online gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably mostly low except med shadows, ultra textures, and ultra terrain detail, msaa 4x, hbao off.
Click to expand...

Mesh set to High/Ultra too, and good to go. Otherwise I would suggest set everything as high as you can while still keeping 60+ fps always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Wow.. They really need to lower the range on these SHOTGUNS. Getting shot from across the map. LOL


I remember one game where I did quite well with the 870 slug combo, I think it was a TDM ended up something like 85/30, I picked off one guy running about 80m, hardcore so fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Slugs come into their own on tight maps, they do serious damage, but the most devastating thing for the shotgun user is the reload time....
> 
> It is not hard to blow a slug user to kingdom come with an assault rifle, or even an LMG ect...


If they miss the first shot


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If they miss the first shot


this is why working as a team is important. I was playing TDM (not HC though) and was following my squad. He went down. Turned a corner saw a guy with a shotgun, gunned him down. Turned around, revived Sqaudmate. Moved on


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I need to learn to be more patient/team work on BF3, bad habits coming from COD.


----------



## Lisjak

Hey guys, do you think I would see an increase in fps if I overclock my cpu? The performance right now is not bad but it does dip into the 30s every now and then.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think I would see an increase in fps if I overclock my cpu? The performance right now is not bad but it does dip into the 30s every now and then.


Only way you would see a performance boost fps wise by OCing the cpu should be if the cpu was bottlenecking your GPU. I highly doubt that is going on in your setup, so probably not.

Are you getting 100% gpu utilization in game?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think I would see an increase in fps if I overclock my cpu? The performance right now is not bad but it does dip into the 30s every now and then.


This game does love CPU, but then your GPU would be the one holding it back. What is your % usage like on the CPU currently?


----------



## SkateZilla

my brother snipes people with slugs,

I've seen him hit snipers camping on cranes on canals TDM.... he's hit me a few times..


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> Hey guys, do you think I would see an increase in fps if I overclock my cpu? The performance right now is not bad but it does dip into the 30s every now and then.


You could do with a GPU upgrade if it's in your budget, depending upon how much you love this game and perhaps others you want to play but can't on that card. I don't know much about Radeon's naming structure vs Nvidia but I would think any of their cards around $300 would double your fps at high/ultra settings. Perhaps just do the "Mod" and overclock the hell out of it just for kicks. I increased my core +225mhz with a $70 all in one water cooler and went from medium/low to ultra at 65fps. Well worth it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> To be honest, it depends on the Revision, the time it was manufactured, and the country it was manufactured for.
> 
> UK Didnt get the 480s until they had already replaced the 320-Bit interface w/ the 384-Bit interface
> 
> USA / Region 1 GTX480s started out with 320 Bit memory interface for 1280MB, then later on they replaced them with 384-Bit Interface w/ 1536MB.
> 
> So you guys can end the argument there and get back to the BF3 Topic.
> 
> I have like 3 different 8800GTS in a box too.
> 
> 8800GTS 320
> 8800GTS 640 (96 sh) (early model)
> 8800GTS 640 (114 sh) (late model)


No.... the 470 is the 320-bit model, the 480 is the 480, herp derp.


----------



## Lisjak

My GPU usage is 100% in bf3 and CPU usage is 60% max. I was just curious because people were running this gpu on high settings but the fps is too low on multiplayer for my preferences. As for OCing I am not so sure how good my gpu can overclock but I would definitely need a new cooler for it.


----------



## lets overclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> My GPU usage is 100% in bf3 and CPU usage is 60% max. I was just curious because people were running this gpu on high settings but the fps is too low on multiplayer for my preferences. As for OCing I am not so sure how good my gpu can overclock but I would definitely need a new cooler for it.


What brand is your 6870??


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So yesterday i got bored and went on a couple hour 870MCS rampage





















Some people were not happy at all


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.... the 470 is the 320-bit model, the 480 is the 480, herp derp.


There were several brands that sold GTX480s with 320-Bit interfaces. and only 1280MB, for like a month, then moved to 384-Bit.

At the Time of the 8000 Series, I had gone into Beta Testing/Reviewing Hardware for nVidia and 400 series was the last line i did before i parted ways from Reviewing GPUs.

The Eng. Sample we got was 320-Bit, the first unit I got from Gigabyte was 320-Bit.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lets overclock*
> 
> What brand is your 6870??


It's a XFX double dissipation. I have a pic of it in my sig


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkateZilla*
> 
> my brother snipes people with slugs,
> 
> I've seen him hit snipers camping on cranes on canals TDM.... he's hit me a few times..


Does his name happen to be AIMBOT HACK? LOL

I run into a few people sniping with these SHOTTIES on the Canal tower, I guess they parachute on to the tower.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Our new Overclock.net 64-man Kharg/Caspian/Firestorm server is now live.

CLICK ME!!!

Come and join us!!!


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Our new Overclock.net 64-man Kharg/Caspian/Firestorm server is now live.
> 
> CLICK ME!!!
> 
> Come and join us!!!


Sweet! Great job, Mad Pistol.

I'm not able to join tonight but I added it to my favorites.


----------



## JJHCRazor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So yesterday i got bored and went on a couple hour 870MCS rampage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people were not happy at all


Haha, one of the more entertaining BF3 videos I have watched!


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Our new Overclock.net 64-man Kharg/Caspian/Firestorm server is now live.
> 
> CLICK ME!!!
> 
> Come and join us!!!


you utterly destroyed us... lol

if its 64 player how come it only says /16 under players?


----------



## jach11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> you utterly destroyed us... lol
> 
> if its 64 player how come it only says /16 under players?


The amount of slots changes with the current player count. As more players join, more slots will be automatically opened up


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Our new Overclock.net 64-man Kharg/Caspian/Firestorm server is now live.
> 
> CLICK ME!!!
> 
> Come and join us!!!


If I join now with such few players, I will kill you all with jets, and you won't like me. :]


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JJHCRazor*
> 
> Haha, one of the more entertaining BF3 videos I have watched!


^_^ thanks







, the guy i defibed was so pissed in the next round coz i defibed him 3 more times


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just finished playing a round, damn hacker. I was getting head shot across the map with a colt. ahahha hilarious.. And wassups with the shotties, they just shoot like its a machine gun. Shotties in this game got range, shots per round and power.

I rarely came across hackers on console gaming


----------



## Caz

Hey who was talking to me about SSDs tonight?


----------



## SkateZilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Does his name happen to be AIMBOT HACK? LOL
> 
> I run into a few people sniping with these SHOTTIES on the Canal tower, I guess they parachute on to the tower.


NO, it takes him 3 shots to finally hit some times,

he's shooting AT the people on the cranes, from behind the train.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> My GPU usage is 100% in bf3 and CPU usage is 60% max. I was just curious because people were running this gpu on high settings but the fps is too low on multiplayer for my preferences. As for OCing I am not so sure how good my gpu can overclock but I would definitely need a new cooler for it.


i have 6870 too and its usage is 100%, cpu around 60%, same like yours, just different cpu
what settings do you have ingame?


----------



## linkin93

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ8HrkWyFH4

All I can say is "Yay nvidia drivers..."


----------



## amd655

Who was dissing BF3's graphics a while back?

shall we compare competing titles?




I suck :/

But this is all COD is..... has never changed.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ8HrkWyFH4
> 
> All I can say is "Yay nvidia drivers..."


So tell us more. What version, oc'ing, it's not all their fault is it?


----------



## Lisjak

These are the settings I have. If I go to high settings the fps is just too low to play multiplayer normally.


----------



## Methodical

Help anyone. How do I type comments or messages on BF3 while playing the game? I see folks typing messages, but don't know how to do it. I need this in lamens term.

Thanks


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Help anyone. How do I type comments or messages on BF3 while playing the game? I see folks typing messages, but don't know how to do it. I need this in lamens term.
> 
> Thanks


J - Send message to everyone
K - Send message to team only
L - Send message to squad only
Assuming you're using the default keybinds of course


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Who was dissing BF3's graphics a while back?
> 
> shall we compare competing titles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suck :/
> 
> But this is all COD is..... has never changed.


So... is that official or are you texture "hacking"


----------



## amd655

It is Pro mod....

If you saw the last of the video, my graphics are maxed out and are the original textures and what not, the beginning is Pro mod.


----------



## amd655

http://www.codpromod.com/

PROMOD
Promod is game modification for Call of Duty promoting the competitive side of the game. By covering all aspects of thegame it makes it a enjoyable experience for anyone, with functions for anything from practice and public fun to competitive matchplay and shoutcaster functions. Online or not, our philosophy is to satisfy both those playing and watching the game as a spectator.

THE STANDARD
Promod have grown to be the undisputable standard for Call of Duty 4 worldwide, used on over 4000 online servers and on every LAN event held the past years. That have provided a steady balanced and unified ground for all the players to play on, no matter what.

HISTORY
The Promod project started soon after the scenes finally being mature for a unified ruleset. A ruleset that would mean things like cooked nades being removed and weapons being balanced. That, amongst many other improvements, all to boost the competive side of Call of Duty 4. We can today without any doubt see that the actions taken have positively matured the scene to what it is today. Like any other success story the road haven't been without any bumps. Quite the opposite actually. As visions clash and people goes seperate ways we have also seen alot of changes within and around the Promod team. From its creator Raf1 to Carlisle and Juszn, and the later reinforcement of Trivve.

THE TEAM
We are a tightknit team of good friends that have been working together the past years. It's our strenght and pride!
Manager: Christoffer 'Abhi' Järn.
Development: Andreas 'Trivve' Göransson and Indrek 'Ingram' Ardel.
Concept: Abhi, Trivve and Ingram.


----------



## Swolern

Damn that was a FUGLY cod video, sheesh!


----------



## hamzta09

Why do they look like luigi and supermario.


----------



## Caz

wasn't nuke town on MW2 or BO? Not CoD 4?


----------



## amay200

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/news/view/2925730254644678303/

double XP event! in case you people didn't know.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Good games, all


----------



## amd655

Yes Nuketown is from Black ops originally.





Pro mod allows to run custom maps etc, also custom textures and what not.


----------



## xSociety

"Pro" mod.


----------



## amay200

I wish I recorded games... Watching that jet land on Caz was pretty funny


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Good games, all


Very good. That SQRush was epic. SO much fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I wish I recorded games... Watching that jet land on Caz was pretty funny


Literally the nose hit me in the face! lol

Funniest thing I have ever seen in bf3, by far.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Very good. That SQRush was epic. SO much fun.
> Literally the nose hit me in the face! lol
> 
> Funniest thing I have ever seen in bf3, by far.


best headshot... ever


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> J - Send message to everyone
> K - Send message to team only
> L - Send message to squad only
> Assuming you're using the default keybinds of course


Ok thanks, but where do I go to type the message. Again, I am green with this stuff.

Thanks


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ok thanks, but where do I go to type the message. Again, I am green with this stuff.
> 
> Thanks


When you're in game and press any of the buttons mentioned, you'll notice in the upper left hand of your screen a text box will appear and a cursor will be there. Simply type and press enter when done.


----------



## hamzta09

Game disconnected: something went wrong.
Game disconnected: something went wrong. (1)

EA Origin and Battlelog ftw.

And now my game is flickering black.


----------



## amd655

Brokenfield 3.... Ultimate platinum premium lightning edition.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Ok thanks, but where do I go to type the message. Again, I am green with this stuff.
> 
> Thanks


No worries, we were all there at one point.


----------



## Blackops_2

Did this today on Talah market i think it's called? Idk the names i just got premium..was accused of hacking over and over again







PC gaming: if he's better than me he hacks lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Did this today on Talah market i think it's called? Idk the names i just got premium..was accused of hacking over and over again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PC gaming: if he's better than me he hacks lol


There's a reason that soldier name was available.


----------



## TheYonderGod

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61367884/373886055/

I was like 30-0 at the start, then me and Killer switched teams to even it out since we were just owning them. We allllmost turned it around, and would have if idiots on our team would have just held spawn and let the tickets bleed for another minute -.-


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There's a reason that soldier name was available.


Yeah i've actually been accused on here of being "that" Blackops_2 but mine is with a capitol i







I was mad that someone got it because PC wise other than early BF2 i use this alias for literally everything. CS:S, Cod 4, BF BC, BF3, literally everything with MMOs being the exceptions.

But yeah he wasn't saying i was that guy dude was raging because i kept killing him, then saying hacks...just like 90% of PC gamers in fps.

It's somewhere in this thread actually, but i think that was early release.

Consequently it also leads to a lot of people thinking that i'm a CoD fanboy..nothing could be further from the truth. Although both BF3 and CoD play relatively the same lol.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> These are the settings I have. If I go to high settings the fps is just too low to play multiplayer normally.


here are my settings, averaging at 60-70 fps, 40-50 is the minimum



would antialiasing post - low and medium - make such a difference?


----------



## Professional

How can i find about the fps of a game on different settings?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> How can i find about the fps of a game on different settings?


You mean monitor fps within bf3 whilst using different settings? use the in game render drawfps console or something like fraps


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> How can i find about the fps of a game on different settings?


This might help http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#1
It's kinda old though so it will be different with current drivers and cards, etc.


----------



## insanityrocks

Sorry for the off-topic post, but I hoping you guys can help me.

I want to start recording my matches so I can review them and have them reviewed for critiques, suggestions, and basic strategy, tactic lessons.

What are my options? pros? cons?

Side-note: Twitch TV; what is it? how do i participate? do I want to participate?

Thanks!

P.S. Who would be willing to review my videos and offer suggestions? No worries if you can't I know it'll be a bit time consuming. But I thought I'd ask anyways


----------



## amd655

Does anyone play MOH?


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Does anyone play MOH?


I do but not often and only on the PS3.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> here are my settings, averaging at 60-70 fps, 40-50 is the minimum
> 
> 
> 
> would antialiasing post - low and medium - make such a difference?


I don't think so. I did some searching about antialiasing and the difference between low and medium is almost zero fps-wise. I have no idea why my fps is not higher.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Does anyone play MOH?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Played the campaign through but did not like the mp was terrible on release although got slightly better after patches, the mp pretty much dead i think

@insanity - use msi afterburner, the guys will give you the settings, i always watch every video posted


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Played the campaign through but did not like the mp was terrible on release although got slightly better after patches, the mp pretty much dead i think
> 
> @insanity - use msi afterburner, the guys will give you the settings, i always watch every video posted


you actually still find full servers, but it gets boring very soon. The weapon customasation and selection is still terrible. Not as bad as in release, but still not rly fun.

Btw guys are there any real cheap BF3 deals right now? Played the SP on Xbox but wanna try the MP on PC now before BF4 comes out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> you actually still find full servers, but it gets boring very soon. The weapon customasation and selection is still terrible. Not as bad as in release, but still not rly fun.
> 
> Btw guys are there any real cheap BF3 deals right now? Played the SP on Xbox but wanna try the MP on PC now before BF4 comes out.


Depends where you are i suppose, search one of those game key sites, i picked up 2 more copies for £8.31 each


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Sorry for the off-topic post, but I hoping you guys can help me.
> 
> I want to start recording my matches so I can review them and have them reviewed for critiques, suggestions, and basic strategy, tactic lessons.
> 
> What are my options? pros? cons?
> 
> Side-note: Twitch TV; what is it? how do i participate? do I want to participate?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> P.S. Who would be willing to review my videos and offer suggestions? No worries if you can't I know it'll be a bit time consuming. But I thought I'd ask anyways


Some of the software options are Fraps, Afterburner, Action!, and Dxtory. I sort of gave a short run down here
.
Twitch is live streaming. Makes what you are doing available live on your twitch channel. To participate you sign up for an account then set up your stream. Usually takes Dxtory or something like it with a "DirectShow Output" for capturing the footage and then some sort of "broadcaster" software like Xsplit to send the stream. A little tricky to set up but not too bad. If you want to participate is up to you lol.

You would be the most likely reviewer of your footage. You will be amazed of the stuff you start catching post that you never saw in game. Then you can start making small adjustments accordingly. You can always put your videos up on youtube and ask friends to critique, that can be hit and miss though.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Depends where you are i suppose, search one of those game key sites, i picked up 2 more copies for £8.31 each


Is it true that theres only a lot going on on the DLC servers but not the main game?

Cause then its still kinda expesinve


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Is it true that theres only a lot going on on the DLC servers but not the main game?
> 
> Cause then its still kinda expesinve


No it is not, the exact opposite i would say, there are plenty of vanilla servers populated. Dlc seems busy for a period then dies down, like end game, at first was lots of conquest now i see a lot of ctf.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No it is not, the exact opposite i would say, there are plenty of vanilla servers populated. Dlc seems busy for a period then dies down, like end game, at first was lots of conquest now i see a lot of ctf.


thanks. gotta watch out for a good deal then


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> thanks. gotta watch out for a good deal then


No problem, for reference this is where i purchased recently

http://www.allkeyshop.com/blog/compare-and-buy-cd-key-for-digital-download-battlefield-3/


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Is it true that theres only a lot going on on the DLC servers but not the main game?
> 
> Cause then its still kinda expesinve


Vanilla and B2K are the most popular servers still. Best places till find deals on BF3 are Amazon greenmangaming and gamers gate. Amazon has the vanilla version for $20 but its DVD version http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-3-PCMacLinux-Unix/dp/B002I0HJZO/ref=sr_1_1_title_1?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1367773979&sr=1-1&keywords=battlefield+3

I have seen the BF3 Prem. for $25-30 before which is a good deal since the DLC's are $15 each most of the time


----------



## Blackops_2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Professional*
> 
> How can i find about the fps of a game on different settings?


Press the console key in BF3 type render.drawfps 1 and it will display your fps. Though i use afterburner because i like to no the load value on my GPU.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> I don't think so. I did some searching about antialiasing and the difference between low and medium is almost zero fps-wise. I have no idea why my fps is not higher.


Cause AA Post is FXAA.
Gosh


----------



## Lisjak

And that helps me how exactly?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> And that helps me how exactly?


"I did some searching about antialiasing and the difference between low and medium is almost zero fps-wise. I have no idea why my fps is not higher."

The guy you quoted specifically said AA Post.

Sooo Why in the world would you expect higher performance by turning down FXAA?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> And that helps me how exactly?


Post AA is FXAA, which is a shader based AA technique which is applied after the GPU has done processing the image, which also means you get a slight blurred effect in game, this method is great when an engine does not support proper AA, or you have a lesser endowed graphics card.

Post AA will make very little difference from low to high.


----------



## Lisjak

Oh I get it now. You guys misunderstood me. I will rephrase my statement. I did some research on AA post and found out that there is no difference between low and high fps wise. Meaning I know there is no point in setting it lower. The thing I don't understand is why he is getting higher fps than me considering he has most settings on high and I only have them on medium.


----------



## hamzta09

lol whats going on with my game now


----------



## General123

Im pretty much done with this game. Every time I try to load the game up, I get around 2 kills and then get banned.
This time it was " Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: SUSPECTED CHEATING: Manasic PDR k/h: 62.15% "


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lol whats going on with my game now


We have twins..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> We have twins..


----------



## amd655

Seems pretty much exactly the same, if you leave it sometimes, it will go like mine did in that video...


----------



## hamzta09

At first I thought the GPU was busted.
But then I remember your issue with the 320 driver.

I swapped back to 314 now. Will wait a while til nvidia gets their ... together.


----------



## Gabe1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> you actually still find full servers, but it gets boring very soon. The weapon customasation and selection is still terrible. Not as bad as in release, but still not rly fun.
> 
> Btw guys are there any real cheap BF3 deals right now? Played the SP on Xbox but wanna try the MP on PC now before BF4 comes out.


got my premium from greenmangaming for $28, not sure if they still have the deal going on, this was about a couple weeks back... hth


----------



## Gabe1103

does anyone need to do coop missions? please add me up Garrett0524, no coop mission completed yet... thanks!


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe1103*
> 
> does anyone need to do coop missions? please add me up Garrett0524, no coop mission completed yet... thanks!


will do when I get home


----------



## hamzta09

How come BF3 dont have any realtime reflections?

Jedi outcast had them lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How come BF3 dont have any realtime reflections?
> 
> Jedi outcast had them lol.


For the same reason the vast majority of games don't. I see you're back to complaining about visual faults and inadequacies no one cares about. Carry on.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For the same reason the vast majority of games don't. I see you're back to complaining about visual faults and inadequacies no one cares about. Carry on.


I love how you skew everything.


----------



## xSociety

Never ONCE have I had artifacting in BF3 and I've gone through every driver since the 670s came out. Must be y'alls hardware.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Seems pretty much exactly the same, if you leave it sometimes, it will go like mine did in that video...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> At first I thought the GPU was busted.
> But then I remember your issue with the 320 driver.
> 
> I swapped back to 314 now. Will wait a while til nvidia gets their ... together.


I had the same problems since 314....idk.


----------



## linkin93

More Battlefiled 3 on LSD


----------



## linkin93

More Battlefiled 3 on LSD


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Never ONCE have I had artifacting in BF3 and I've gone through every driver since the 670s came out. Must be y'alls hardware.


Yes
Must be our (4 OCN and 2+ on Battlelog) very different hardware.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lisjak*
> 
> The thing I don't understand is why he is getting higher fps than me considering he has most settings on high and I only have them on medium.


yea thats pretty strange
it cant be cpu since either mine or yours isnt bottlenecking


----------



## Blackops_2

Used to get better results with textures on ultra and every other setting on high, than just all high with my 470..BF3 is kind of weird honestly.


----------



## Jodiuh

Went to a BF3 LAN Sat and a fella had to use a backup GPU for this game...the 8800 GTS 320. I had my doubts, but they got it working!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Went to a BF3 LAN Sat and a fella had to use a backup GPU for this game...the 8800 GTS 320. I had my doubts, but they got it working!


Bf3 LAN? I heard about one in South America I think, where was yours?

8800 GTS is somewhere around a GTX 250 right? When I had to RMA my 7870 I had to use a 250, it works fine at 720p Edit: oh, but 320mb? Yeahhhh no ty.


----------



## Jodiuh

This was a small house LAN in Phoenix, AZ w/ about 16 of us. I didn't leave til 630 AM.

What I enjoyed most about the LAN was owning the 2 guys that never play/just got the game. Now that I'm not so bad anymore, it's great fun being the bully.









As for the GTS 320 vs the GTS 250, it's worse...much, much worse.

Here: http://www.hwcompare.com/2166/geforce-8800-gts-g80-320mb-vs-geforce-gts-250-1gb/


----------



## Ghost12

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625525880434/

Interesting video, is this not verging on glitching or would you call it using available game tech


----------



## Jodiuh

What is euro head fire?
What is ads?

What is going on in this video?
How do I do it?


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yea thats pretty strange
> it cant be cpu since either mine or yours isnt bottlenecking


I know right! But oh well, I really don't mind playing on medium. I kinda got used to it. Am thinking of buying a new pc when bf4 comes out anyway







And my next PC will definitely have a monster GPU worth at leats half the whole pc price









P.S. those last two screenshots really remind me of Alien vs Predator


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654625525880434/
> 
> Interesting video, is this not verging on glitching or would you call it using available game tech


I actually partially figured that out myself but didn't know what was going on til I saw others doing it in videos. I discovered it by throwing med packs while still shooting.

It is glitching but apparently Dice don't care to fix it. You aren't going to get in trouble for it, it depends if you're okay with yourself doing it. I do it occasionally, not in matches though.

Did you know about this one as well? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhuSXn5_0ZE&list=SP1F48902248C7593B&index=22
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What is euro head fire?
> What is ads?
> 
> What is going on in this video?
> How do I do it?


ADS is aim down sights
"Euro *hip* fire" is when you start ADS to get the most accuracy and then let go of your right mouse button while still firing - you keep the ADS accuracy for a few seconds while getting all the benefits of hip-fire as well.

In the video he's showing how to get ADS accuracy while hip-firing without starting ADS, so you can go around a corner and quickly pop some heads. He shows how to do it in the video...


----------



## amd655

I have never done that or known about it until now :O

And this is why we buy BF games..... more like why we have such a damn messy console port, this is also why we get these ninja's in games..........

Bunny hop with super human accuracy...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

My first BF game was in 2007, I believe it was called BF 2042. The bunny hoppin and droppin claymores. That was hilarious but thought the bunny hoppin stuff would of been fixed by now or toned down.


----------



## Krazee

I dont see people using as much claymores as they used to use in BF2142


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Seems pretty much exactly the same, if you leave it sometimes, it will go like mine did in that video...


I noticed a few textures were changing colors on some games the other night. Something in the last patch must have had a few problems... But nothing extreme like you guys are seeing lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I dont see people using as much claymores as they used to use in BF2142


Yup haven't really seen or been killed by one yet but I think it's been replaced with Shotties. Bunny hopping and OP shotties.

And what's up with people spinning 360. Is that server issues?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> And what's up with people spinning 360. Is that server issues?






You mean like that ? lol

Something to do with your connection to the server I believe.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like that ? lol
> 
> Something to do with your connection to the server I believe.


Thanks REP+ Exactly like that ahahah.. I thought, man.. what a show off. ahahah I better get him back by knifing him.

Are PC servers much worse than console servers?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Im pretty much done with this game. Every time I try to load the game up, I get around 2 kills and then get banned.
> This time it was " Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: SUSPECTED CHEATING: Manasic PDR k/h: 62.15% "


PDW-R: 220 Kills, 354 Shots hit; cool stuff, wonder why they're banning you


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TriviumKM*
> 
> PDW-R: 220 Kills, 354 Shots hit; cool stuff, wonder why they're banning you


Facepalm lol


----------



## amd655

Show us a video of you doing well General123, otherwise......

I doubt most here will tolerate a cheater who gets called out then comes crying here trying to be part of the good players circle.

No none-sense, no mercy, simply get a life and quit cheating.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Show us a video of you doing well General123, otherwise......
> 
> I doubt most here will tolerate a cheater who gets called out then comes crying here trying to be part of the good players circle.
> 
> No none-sense, no mercy, simply get a life and quit cheating.


Kills: 220 Time: 41m 14s Kp/min: 5.34 Accuracy: 12.43%

I dont see whats wrong.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Manasic/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Kills: 220 Time: 41m 14s Kp/min: 5.34 Accuracy: 12.43%
> 
> I dont see whats wrong.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Manasic/


This is one of the rare occasions your skill at cynicism is quite amusing lol


----------



## amd655

PDWR....

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=3c46e995b5417a499678b502208c8a39&p=Manasic

60% DMG.....


----------



## xSociety

Buuuuuusted!









Edit: Love seeing some of my stats cheat worthy even when I dont! Lol









Edit #2: I guess it's mainly because a lot of those weapons I just wanted to unlock all the stuff and played TDM with them, which I absolutely destroy at.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Ok which one of you broke BF3?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Buuuuuusted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Love seeing some of my stats cheat worthy even when I dont! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit #2: I guess it's mainly because a lot of those weapons I just wanted to unlock all the stuff and played TDM with them, which I absolutely destroy at.


Yes, i have some things in the red also, but KPM is easy to keep high on small maps, and accuracy is easy enough if you have patience.

I know a cheat from a legit player, even if the cheater scores less.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol I rank .7% on that cheat O meter. I know I had it up to at least 4% before.... Oh well


----------



## amd655

2.6% myself, i was once around 7% when i played TDM all the time... i was also ranked in top 0% for KPM on BF3 stats.

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?p=TTM_Funky_UK


----------



## xSociety

Exhibit A:


----------



## amd655

Video proof also sways opinions lol.


----------



## Xylene

OMG HACKS. anyway, I think I play on the same server as you often. It would be nice if I could even play at all right now. I keep getting the "you've been disconnected from ea" message.

I normally play as "pwnedyourm0m"


----------



## Ghost12

The debate was not about the cheatometer though was it? it was specifically regards the damage from the pdw and hits to kill ratio of the mentioned player. I am 8.3% on that site for the crossbow scoped, 64% head shots from 148 kills, what it does not show is all those head shots came from Ru deployment when being base abused on metro 64p ( when i used to play it - no longer) and there were not many options as the rest of the team were camp sniping rather than pushing. Red stats on that site alone don`t mean much but damage mods stand out a mile.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Would love to play some Battlefield right now but I'm barely getting any servers. I only see five servers with 20 or more players. All on maps I don't want to play.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Would love to play some Battlefield right now but I'm barely getting any servers. I only see five servers with 20 or more players. All on maps I don't want to play.


Not many can connect right now and if can get disconnected for various EA reasons


----------



## Swolern

OMG the BF3 servers are sucking *** today!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amd655

Typical... but every game has it's dull days


----------



## Xylene

I gave up. I finally got into a server and got disconnected in three minutes. What a serious pile of garbage.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Would love to play some Battlefield right now but I'm barely getting any servers. I only see five servers with 20 or more players. All on maps I don't want to play.


It's broken for everyone right now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Regarding server issues, if I get disconnected during a TDM match. Will it keep my record from the match I was disconnected from?

And when can I start to parachute in during spawns?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Regarding server issues, if I get disconnected during a TDM match. Will it keep my record from the match I was disconnected from?
> 
> And when can I start to parachute in during spawns?


There are a lot of reports of missing battlefield report during this breakdown and that is not usually the case unless you rejoin i think.

Parachuting into tdm - shakes head


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There are a lot of reports of missing battlefield report during this breakdown and that is not usually the case unless you rejoin i think.
> 
> Parachuting into tdm - shakes head


Wut? Carpet bombing C4 is legit yo. Hater.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Regarding server issues, if I get disconnected during a TDM match. Will it keep my record from the match I was disconnected from?
> 
> And when can I start to parachute in during spawns?


Yes, it should keep your current score at the time of disconnect, but you lose awards and such. You can only parachute into the match via a spawn beacon.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> There are a lot of reports of missing battlefield report during this breakdown and that is not usually the case unless you rejoin i think.
> 
> Parachuting into tdm - shakes head


Parachuting should be legit, keep campers on the look out and on the move ahahaha.. then players can at least push and rush

Hopefully my record was kept during my disconnect. Was doing real good and was on top of the boards.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Parachuting should be legit, keep campers on the look out and on the move ahahaha.. then players can at least push and rush


Ok. What it does do is allow campers to access places they shouldn't be able to. And lol to push and rush.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Ok. What it does do is allow campers to access places they shouldn't be able to. And lol to push and rush.


Forgot about that, that is annoying. Guess there's some trade off's trying to counter campers.

ahaha push and rush..


----------



## Blackops_2

I just picked up premium at 25$ when it was on sale last week and have been playing a ton. Been having a blast. I just hope they induce a little more teamwork in the next one. Commander or lack of direction for the team as a whole really can kill a game. There also seems to be just a ton of games that are so one sided.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> PDWR....
> 
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=3c46e995b5417a499678b502208c8a39&p=Manasic
> 
> 60% DMG.....


He has way less (as in minus) on other weapons.

Why is he cheating?
And why dont I exist on that?

And cheating usually leads to high accuracy due to headshots or simply upper chest (ESP)
12% accuracy, does he modify his damage somehow?


----------



## amd655

Seeing as though BF3 is down... thought i would bang in some MOH action.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> PDWR....
> 
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=3c46e995b5417a499678b502208c8a39&p=Manasic
> 
> 60% DMG.....


Lol I am quite confused. What does that even mean? I will happily put a video up. All I play is noshar canals tdm. I guess my 3.0 k/d on blackops 2 has nothing to do with my close quarters performance lol. I don't take being called a hacker lightly considering all of the years I have put into fps's..


----------



## amd655

Am i really going to do this? yes i guess i am....

You know full well what is going on, so called FPS'er of the stone age...
No one can just magic a 60% damage per bullet pal...

That is less than 2 bullets to kill 1 person.... you are using a hack or have modified game files.

Either that, or you are bad at covering up your cheating history, and forgot that your PDW-R is still giving your bad game away..

Do not come all smart ass with me as it simply will not work.

In my eyes you are 120% a cheater, i need to say no more about this, evidence has been laid out on the table.


----------



## amd655

Here is some past evidence for you...

http://www.cheathappens.com/show_user.asp?userID=811367
http://www.mpgh.net/forum/members/466439-nbk-general123.html
http://bbs.co.91.com/showthread.php?t=261475

Only idiots keep the same username knowing that they cheat.. others simply walk in life with their head high because they have legit skill.

I would be banned if i could speak my mind right now.


----------



## redalert




----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Played the campaign through but did not like the mp was terrible on release although got slightly better after patches, the mp pretty much dead i think
> 
> @insanity - use msi afterburner, the guys will give you the settings, i always watch every video posted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Some of the software options are Fraps, Afterburner, Action!, and Dxtory. I sort of gave a short run down here
> .
> Twitch is live streaming. Makes what you are doing available live on your twitch channel. To participate you sign up for an account then set up your stream. Usually takes Dxtory or something like it with a "DirectShow Output" for capturing the footage and then some sort of "broadcaster" software like Xsplit to send the stream. A little tricky to set up but not too bad. If you want to participate is up to you lol.
> 
> You would be the most likely reviewer of your footage. You will be amazed of the stuff you start catching post that you never saw in game. Then you can start making small adjustments accordingly. You can always put your videos up on youtube and ask friends to critique, that can be hit and miss though.


Thanks guys - I'll be reading up on the information.

I'm thinking of trying Twitch. If it gets to be too much, I guess, I can always stop doing it









I found this tutorial from Jackfrags:



Quite informative...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Here is some past evidence for you...
> 
> http://www.cheathappens.com/show_user.asp?userID=811367
> http://www.mpgh.net/forum/members/466439-nbk-general123.html
> http://bbs.co.91.com/showthread.php?t=261475
> 
> Only idiots keep the same username knowing that they cheat.. others simply walk in life with their head high because they have legit skill.
> 
> I would be banned if i could speak my mind right now.


This is rich. Do you know how general my name is? How stupid can someone be to assume that. There is someone on this very forum with the same name as me, but one digit different. I will livestream some bf3 this weekend, feel free to join and get shat on.


----------



## Swolern

Servers look like they are back up. Unless everyone is too busy here arguing.


----------



## amd655

Now compare a good players stats... (without the reset)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes this is not COD hince the bad K/D ratio at first.


No it is cod.


----------



## amd655

So this 1.8 K/D did a magic 77-0 match, and has 60% damage per bullet.....

This included with his behaviour portrayed here, with this whole "i will kill you" crap, proves my point.

Defense mechanism....

A none guilty person would prove me wrong, this guy simply cannot..

And with good reason, the proof is already here, then he turns into dumb mode "what is this?"


----------



## General123

Wow. You are comparing me to some one with 3x the play time? Lol. I got board of the game, which is why I am such a low level. Can you look up when I got the game? Barley for a year. The reason there was such a jump in stats is because I went from playing on a crappy gtx 260m and a p8700 running the game at barely 30fps on all low 720p to a 670,2600k and a 120hz monitor. It was a big difference. Now let's.do the ret of the talking on the battlefield.
(On my phone excuse typos)


----------



## amd655

No, i compared you to me, with your awesome 77 kills without using any type of vehicle, and 60% per shot damage mod..

I like how you avoid this every time.

It is 4:25 in the morning here, i need my sleep, i really am not going to put myself in a server with you (which also does not count score until at least 4 players are there)

You are quick to come in crying because folk ban you, then you become a complete arse when confronted with home truths.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No, i compared you to me, with your awesome 77 kills without using any type of vehicle, and 60% per shot damage mod..
> 
> I like how you avoid this every time.
> 
> It is 4:25 in the morning here, i need my sleep, i really am not going to put myself in a server with you (which also does not count score until at least 4 players are there)
> 
> You are quick to come in crying because folk ban you, then you become a complete arse when confronted with home truths.


I do not avoid it, there is simply no answer for it. What do you want me to say? I am sorry that I can not explain a "77 killstreak and 60% damage mod". And now you won't play me? Lawl I thought I was suppose to make up the excuses since you yelled out hackusations.


----------



## amd655

You offering to play vs me is a sign of weakness, and is what children do when caught out, or when someone hits a nerve they become unsettled and want to fight the situation.
The simple lack of game experience is massive also... you compare your stats from COD to BF3, and also think it makes any difference, or has any correlation to Battlefield, this is also why you think you killstreak is normal.... this is why you get banned...

And this is also why your damage mods are the sole reason for being banned.

Once a cheater always a cheater, whether before now or ongoing, the mind set never changes, and your arrogance shows it.

1V1 your ego mate, as that is the issue here, not me or anyone else, you can deal with your life shattering confrontation, and let this thread go on in it's intended manner now.

I am off to bed, good luck with PB, as the evidence is being reported via your BF3 profile.


----------



## General123

So just to sum it up: you accuse me, I offer to live stream and even play you as proof, and that's a sign of weakness..? Was I suppose to sit here and take it? /done


----------



## amd655




----------



## General123

Yeah because when I hack, I use one weapon, and for 40min.








I still see none of this concrete proof that you claim to have. Let's see what pb says shall we?


----------



## amd655

We will, EA will have first dibs though, the report has the exact same link to that stats page.

Anyway, goodnight, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol PB.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Heres the solution.
> 
> Play 1v1 against him and both of you record.


sniper matches are just so exciting.

And before you get too worked up about it, Im trolling you. Hook, line and sinker my friend.







Come play with me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> sniper matches are just so exciting.
> 
> And before you get too worked up about it, Im trolling you. Hook, line and sinker my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come play with me.


Sniper? Wat

I still dont know your battlelog.


----------



## Krazee

lol I just checked my profile and it read: Cheat-o-meter 0.1%


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah because when I hack, I use one weapon, and for 40min.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still see none of this concrete proof that you claim to have. Let's see what pb says shall we?


Lol you're a joke dude.

Let's see... PDW-R... 25 max damage http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts?pdw=1&sort=Class&adsc=DESC&attc=None

You have 2894 shots fired with 12.4% accuracy http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Manasic/iteminfo/pdw-r/352592719/pc/
2894 * 12.4% = about 358 shots hit
220 kills = 22000 damage
358 hits = AT MOST if EVERY single shot is a headshot at under 10 meters, 17900 damage

22000 - 17900 = 4100. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm where did that extra 4100 damage come from???????


----------



## amd655

What we do to cheaters...




Nice channel also... all canals with every weapon except the PDW-R...





Stroking your 3 KDR at the end was the icing on top...

Come at me brah.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Sniper? Wat
> 
> I still dont know your battlelog.


You show me yours and I might show you mine...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You show me yours and I might show you mine...


Done so multiple times in the past.
And you can see my name via the youtube link, on the latest bf3 vid. That I even linked here.

But you said I suck, so you must know my profile.


----------



## Blackops_2

Where do you see the extensive stats on weapon/dmg/accuracy/death/shots etc?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackops_2*
> 
> Where do you see the extensive stats on weapon/dmg/accuracy/death/shots etc?


shots, kills, and accuracy are on the weapon page on your battlelog. Damage I already know, but you can look it up at http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts or install better battlelog and it's on the weapon page as well.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol you're a joke dude.
> 
> Let's see... PDW-R... 25 max damage http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts?pdw=1&sort=Class&adsc=DESC&attc=None
> 
> You have 2894 shots fired with 12.4% accuracy http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Manasic/iteminfo/pdw-r/352592719/pc/
> 2894 * 12.4% = about 358 shots hit
> 220 kills = 22000 damage
> 358 hits = AT MOST if EVERY single shot is a headshot at under 10 meters, 17900 damage
> 
> 22000 - 17900 = 4100. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm where did that extra 4100 damage come from???????


Yonder buddy I hate to nitpick, and I hate cheats as much or more then anybody but there is a problem when looking at overall stats like that. Simply hardcore only takes 60 damage to kill and you have to account for that somehow. Not defending the guy really just pointing out a flaw here. Much better to look at individual rounds then you know rather it's HC or not. Any cheater that has been at it for any time at all gets skilled at covering their trail but every now and then they slip up.

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/GENERAL1_zps7d7920f0.png.html

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/general2_zpsf5c6e0d6.png.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks REP+ Exactly like that ahahah.. I thought, man.. what a show off. ahahah I better get him back by knifing him.
> 
> Are PC servers much worse than console servers?


Thanks.
Haven't played a console in so long I couldn't tell ya lol. The problem in that video isn't really the servers though. More like something in the path to the server causing issues. Certain servers (not very many but a few) I just can't play on without getting that odd lag. Same servers every time. To other those serves are fine, but then my favorite, no lag ever, servers are funky like that to someone else. Just something along one of the hops messing up our fun here and there imo.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Yonder buddy I hate to nitpick, and I hate cheats as much or more then anybody but there is a problem when looking at overall stats like that. Simply hardcore only takes 60 damage to kill and you have to account for that somehow. Not defending the guy really just pointing out a flaw here. Much better to look at individual rounds then you know rather it's HC or not. Any cheater that has been at it for any time at all gets skilled at covering their trail but every now and then they slip up.
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/GENERAL1_zps7d7920f0.png.html
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/general2_zpsf5c6e0d6.png.html
> Thanks.
> Haven't played a console in so long I couldn't tell ya lol. The problem in that video isn't really the servers though. More like something in the path to the server causing issues. Certain servers (not very many but a few) I just can't play on without getting that odd lag. Same servers every time. To other those serves are fine, but then my favorite, no lag ever, servers are funky like that to someone else. Just something along one of the hops messing up our fun here and there imo.


You're right but still,

220 kills in HC = 13200 damage
358 hits with only 19 headshots = 9425 damage


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Done so multiple times in the past.
> And you can see my name via the youtube link, on the latest bf3 vid. That I even linked here.
> 
> But you said I suck, so you must know my profile.


I'm sure I have seen it but like every other log that I've seen over the years, it's easily forgotten once flushed regardless of how impressive it might be. I'm sure your stats are better than mine and I wouldn't be surprised if you were better than me. I'm nothing special, that's for sure.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What we do to cheaters...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice channel also... all canals with every weapon except the PDW-R...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stroking your 3 KDR at the end was the icing on top...
> 
> Come at me brah.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That video is almost a year old and I was clearly a noob. And I hardly use the PDW, lol. I have like ~200 kills with it. It does not matter. Say as you wish, I will still be playing. Even after your report ridding on my PDW.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> That video is almost a year old and I was clearly a noob. And I hardly use the PDW, lol. I have like ~200 kills with it. It does not matter. Say as you wish, I will still be playing. Even after your report ridding on my PDW.


How would you explain 220 kills from only 354 bullets hitting ? bearing in mind head shots can not be used as your head shot kills are only 8.64% and accuracy with the weapon only 12.43%? Just asking out of interest as surely you remember using the weapon for that period and if you are sure you have not cheated then there must be a reasonable explanation.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How would you explain 220 kills from only 354 bullets hitting ? bearing in mind head shots can not be used as your head shot kills are only 8.64% and accuracy with the weapon only 12.43%? Just asking out of interest as surely you remember using the weapon for that period and if you are sure you have not cheated then there must be a reasonable explanation.


hardcore


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How would you explain 220 kills from only 354 bullets hitting ? bearing in mind head shots can not be used as your head shot kills are only 8.64% and accuracy with the weapon only 12.43%? Just asking out of interest as surely you remember using the weapon for that period and if you are sure you have not cheated then there must be a reasonable explanation.


Could it be possible that the people I killed where already low on health and I cleaned up? I do not know very much about the mechanics of how all of that works. Could be the same case with hardcore as well. All I used that gun on was like one round of hardcore close quarters, and a couple of times on canals.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Could it be possible that the people I killed where already low on health and I cleaned up? I do not know very much about the mechanics of how all of that works. Could be the same case with hardcore as well. All I used that gun on was like one round of hardcore close quarters, and a couple of times on canals.


Even in hardcore it would take 2 shots up to 20m so taking your figures into account, it must have been hardcore and all under 20m and half dead. And for that 41 minute period which maybe one round by the sounds of it your kpm with the pdw is nearly double your kpm with any other weapon. You are so good with the pdw i am surprised you would even use another weapon. Idk but yes it is possible from what i can see


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Even in hardcore it would take 2 shots up to 20m so taking your figures into account, it must have been hardcore and all under 20m and half dead. And for that 41 minute period which maybe one round by the sounds of it your kpm with the pdw is nearly double your kpm with any other weapon. You are so good with the pdw i am surprised you would even use another weapon. Idk but yes it is possible from what i can see


Go try hardcore tdm or conquest (infantry)
Youll notice its very easy and goes very quick to get kills.

You one hit with all the sniper rifles. 1-2 hit with rifles (1 obv if head or neck)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Go try hardcore tdm or conquest (infantry)
> Youll notice its very easy and goes very quick to get kills.
> 
> You one hit with all the sniper rifles. 1-2 hit with rifles (1 obv if head or neck)


I don`t doubt it, i am not calling him, just looking for reasonable explanation but i am afraid 220 kills with an avg of 1.6 bullet per kill for over 5 kills per min for 41 minutes with low hs/total accuracy using a pdw ( not sniper or assault ) does require an explanation. i don`t really care but i can see why some of the very experienced players have expressed an opinion


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> lol I just checked my profile and it read: Cheat-o-meter 0.1%


i know that feel bro








0.9% here *sadface*


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Go try hardcore tdm or conquest (infantry)
> Youll notice its very easy and goes very quick to get kills.
> 
> You one hit with all the sniper rifles. 1-2 hit with rifles (1 obv if head or neck)


2 hits. Player health is 60% and bullet damage with Assault Rifles is max 25.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> 2 hits. Player health is 60% and bullet damage with Assault Rifles is max 25.


Yes 2 hits.
Chest and head.
Or just head.

However, doesnt seem to be any specific damage per bodypart. 25, where is it specifically? The foot?

G3/SCAR does apparently 34.


----------



## Ghost12

Well seeing as this game is still broken in terms of connection think will finish crysis 3 sp or tomb raider


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes 2 hits.
> Chest and head.
> Or just head.
> 
> However, doesnt seem to be any specific damage per bodypart. 25, where is it specifically? The foot?
> 
> G3/SCAR does apparently 34.


2.40x headshot for sniper rifles
2.35x headshot for shotguns
2.00x headshot for everything else
1.25x upper body for slugs, revolvers, bolt-actions
1.06x for M98B upper body
1.00x for arms and upper body on everything else
0.91x for legs


----------



## bniskylinee

Dno if this is the right place but worth a shot.

I'm having issues with fps and game hickups.

Just bought a new rig

Specs:

MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
CPU: Intel i7 3930k
MEM: 4x4 Corsair Vengance CL9 Quad Channel @1600mhz
Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
Corsair HX1050 Power supply
120gb Crosair Force GT SSD
BenQ XL2420T @120hz

I've tried max resolution and lowest resolution... Max setting and lowest settings. Doesnt seem to make any difference.

The problem is i can't get stable 100fps, even on an empty server, and i get stutter from time to time (the game stops for a ~half a second and then resumes)

Has anyone here got any clue or might be able to help me ?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bniskylinee*
> 
> Dno if this is the right place but worth a shot.
> 
> I'm having issues with fps and game hickups.
> 
> Just bought a new rig
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel i7 3930k
> MEM: 4x4 Corsair Vengance CL9 Quad Channel @1600mhz
> Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
> Corsair HX1050 Power supply
> 120gb Crosair Force GT SSD
> BenQ XL2420T @120hz
> 
> I've tried max resolution and lowest resolution... Max setting and lowest settings. Doesnt seem to make any difference.
> 
> The problem is i can't get stable 100fps, even on an empty server, and i get stutter from time to time (the game stops for a ~half a second and then resumes)
> 
> Has anyone here got any clue or might be able to help me ?


I dont know which monitor you have (60 or 120 HZ) but have you tried VSync yet? Or limiting frames at 100 with a .CFG file?

A friend had sudden drops to 1 FPS, he fixed it with dooing a driver sweep and getting the latest drivers. (Was an AMD card)


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bniskylinee*
> 
> Dno if this is the right place but worth a shot.
> 
> I'm having issues with fps and game hickups.
> 
> Just bought a new rig
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel i7 3930k
> MEM: 4x4 Corsair Vengance CL9 Quad Channel @1600mhz
> Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
> Corsair HX1050 Power supply
> 120gb Crosair Force GT SSD
> BenQ XL2420T @120hz
> 
> I've tried max resolution and lowest resolution... Max setting and lowest settings. Doesnt seem to make any difference.
> 
> The problem is i can't get stable 100fps, even on an empty server, and i get stutter from time to time (the game stops for a ~half a second and then resumes)
> 
> Has anyone here got any clue or might be able to help me ?


This might help you:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1335774/battlefield-3-guide-further-improving-gaming-performance-experience#post_18776961


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bniskylinee*
> 
> Dno if this is the right place but worth a shot.
> 
> I'm having issues with fps and game hickups.
> 
> Just bought a new rig
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel i7 3930k
> MEM: 4x4 Corsair Vengance CL9 Quad Channel @1600mhz
> Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
> Corsair HX1050 Power supply
> 120gb Crosair Force GT SSD
> BenQ XL2420T @120hz
> 
> I've tried max resolution and lowest resolution... Max setting and lowest settings. Doesnt seem to make any difference.
> 
> The problem is i can't get stable 100fps, even on an empty server, and i get stutter from time to time (the game stops for a ~half a second and then resumes)
> 
> Has anyone here got any clue or might be able to help me ?


Does you stutter look like in this video? It is really noticeable at the beginning as I run around the back building on Noshar. I am in a full sprint going forward but it just keeps hitching I am getting jerked back by something. If so, it could be ping related. Check to make sure your network connection is good. In my case, I had a switch that was having major issues, once I plugged my network cable directly into the router problem was solved. The only difference is that I was not really seeing FPS drops ( at least not with fraps ). It would be doing that and FRAPS would be reporting over 100FPS.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xtk5DN45zo


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

What is the STUPID "choose your origin ID" thing? I have typed in 50 different names and number combos and it says it's already taken. Yeah right!


----------



## Jodiuh

Is SharpShooterhatesEA taken?


----------



## Xylene

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bniskylinee*
> 
> Dno if this is the right place but worth a shot.
> 
> I'm having issues with fps and game hickups.
> 
> Just bought a new rig
> 
> Specs:
> 
> MB: ASUS Rampage IV Extreme
> CPU: Intel i7 3930k
> MEM: 4x4 Corsair Vengance CL9 Quad Channel @1600mhz
> Gigabyte GTX 680 OC
> Corsair HX1050 Power supply
> 120gb Crosair Force GT SSD
> BenQ XL2420T @120hz
> 
> I've tried max resolution and lowest resolution... Max setting and lowest settings. Doesnt seem to make any difference.
> 
> The problem is i can't get stable 100fps, even on an empty server, and i get stutter from time to time (the game stops for a ~half a second and then resumes)
> 
> Has anyone here got any clue or might be able to help me ?


I had the same problem yesterday.. but only yesterday.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Is SharpShooterhatesEA taken?


Lol. I've already uninstalled this game. Great game, just burnt out and waiting for BF4. Glad everyone is still enjoying the game.


----------



## Ghost12

The current BF3 and Battlelog outages are a result of activity that appears to be aimed at overwhelming our game servers. We will provide up to date information on our official channels, including the Battlefield Twitter account. Thanks for your patience!

This does not sound good but someway explains what is taking so long to sort out


----------



## Jodiuh

Let us make our own servers and watch the problem go away. :angrysmiley:


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The current BF3 and Battlelog outages are a result of activity that appears to be aimed at overwhelming our game servers. We will provide up to date information on our official channels, including the Battlefield Twitter account. Thanks for your patience!
> 
> This does not sound good but someway explains what is taking so long to sort out


So you are saying this is a deliberate attack on BF3 servers?


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So you are saying this is a deliberate attack on BF3 servers?


that's what they are saying:

https://twitter.com/Battlefield


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> What is the STUPID "choose your origin ID" thing? I have typed in 50 different names and number combos and it says it's already taken. Yeah right!


i had it too, try starting game from origin, it should start up battlelog without anything needed


----------



## coreupted

I had 2 rounds of BF£ yesterday, 1 in afternoon where i had no loadout stuff. I was moving one way and then it would shift a different way...was freaky...ended up 8v8 though started 64
Last nights game was great though 64 metro got in with about 700 tickets to go and was a great game, no stuttering had full loadout and teams were very balanced.we won with 80 odd tickets left...So i automaticly thought it had been fixed...
Both were German servers...

The second game saved my stats..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> So you are saying this is a deliberate attack on BF3 servers?


I am not saying it no ,that is the official line from the battlelog banner


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am not saying it no ,that is the official line from the battlelog banner


I feel this is what has been happening. Although it does boggle my mind in why individuals go to such lengths to attack a bunch of game servers. I mean seriously, how much of a lonely/boring life do you have to have to be that sad and pathetic?

If your going to do such tasks why not concentrate your efforts on things that actually may make a difference to the world.


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I feel this is what has been happening. Although it does boggle my mind in why individuals go to such lengths to attack a bunch of game servers. I mean seriously, how much of a lonely/boring life do you have to have to be that sad and pathetic?
> 
> If your going to do such tasks why not concentrate your efforts on things that actually may make a difference to the world.


He's making a difference in my world by disrupting my race to Col 100!


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I feel this is what has been happening. Although it does boggle my mind in why individuals go to such lengths to attack a bunch of game servers. I mean seriously, how much of a lonely/boring life do you have to have to be that sad and pathetic?
> 
> If your going to do such tasks why not concentrate your efforts on things that actually may make a difference to the world.


Usually testing or flexing a botnets muscles before launching a real attack. They usually choose a large infrastructure without much risk attached for testing.

I know our server GSP was being DDOS'd a while back and it caused 'lag' in games, but just for that day. It was strange, because half way through the game, the attack obviously stopped and it worked perfectly again.

Not much EA can do about that really.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> I feel this is what has been happening. Although it does boggle my mind in why individuals go to such lengths to attack a bunch of game servers. I mean seriously, how much of a lonely/boring life do you have to have to be that sad and pathetic?
> 
> If your going to do such tasks why not concentrate your efforts on things that actually may make a difference to the world.


I think it would boggle most rational thinking people. It is taking quite a long time to counter though so must be relatively serious


----------



## Slightly skewed

Could very well be individuals that aren't too thrilled with EA's business practices. EA did make the worst company list for a reason. It could be competition or it could be a small number of bored kids. I dislike discussing topics based solely on speculation but I bet there are some individuals on here that know who and what's really going on.

Well at least they are generous enough to provide us with screenshots from the trailer we've already seen. I don't know about you but that makes me feel better about the situation already.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Could very well be individuals that aren't too thrilled with EA's business practices. EA did make the worst company list for a reason. It could be competition or it could be a small number of bored kids. I dislike discussing topics based solely on speculation but I bet there are some individuals on here that know who and what's really going on.
> 
> Well at least they are generous enough to provide us with screenshots from the trailer we've already seen. I don't know about you but that makes me feel better about the situation already.


Just had the strangest thing, managed to join a server for roughly 7-8 minutes, armored shield, and there was no grass, was all missing lol thought i was seeing things at first. I have no idea why


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Could very well be individuals that aren't too thrilled with EA's business practices. EA did make the worst company list for a reason. It could be competition or it could be a small number of bored kids. I dislike discussing topics based solely on speculation but I bet there are some individuals on here that know who and what's really going on.
> 
> Well at least they are generous enough to provide us with screenshots from the trailer we've already seen. I don't know about you but that makes me feel better about the situation already.


Bored kids don't tend to have massive botnets







And... anything decentralised like the tool that 4chan uses is easy to spot as it tends to be discussed in the open.

I imagine it's either a gang "testing" out their hardware/botnet or someone looking for publicity. The Syrian Electronic Army have been quite active recently and looking to take down and deface high profile targets. EA is fairly high profile.


----------



## Ghost12

Well i just managed to have a full round on shield ( grass included this time lol ), not one disconnect but saw people were re-joining and leaving


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *98uk*
> 
> Bored kids don't tend to have massive botnets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... anything decentralised like the tool that 4chan uses is easy to spot as it tends to be discussed in the open.
> 
> I imagine it's either a gang "testing" out their hardware/botnet or someone looking for publicity. The Syrian Electronic Army have been quite active recently and looking to take down and deface high profile targets. EA is fairly high profile.


I think you'd be surprised. When I say "kids" I mean the mentality behind the reasoning. I'm sure that world get's pretty small very quickly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well i just managed to have a full round on shield ( grass included this time lol ), not one disconnect but saw people were re-joining and leaving


I was in that match for a few minutes and was then disconnected. I can't join any server in NA.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think you'd be surprised. When I say "kids" I mean the mentality behind the reasoning. I'm sure that world get's pretty small very quickly.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I was in that match for a few minutes and was then disconnected
> 
> 
> . I can't join any server in NA.


I know lol you killed me with a mine on A and with that gunship before parachuting into A

Double xp this weekend cancelled according to bf3 twitter - to be a later date


----------



## Slightly skewed

Got a few hours in on one server at least.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I've tried a handful of severs, none worked but say they had lots of players in them

I still have 4 weapons to get gold with in BC2 so I'm still happy playing that from time to time, I'm about 3/4 through it's campaign for the 1st time


----------



## Ghost12

EA are restarting all servers, be unavailable for 20 mins according to twitter, maybe some luck after that.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> EA are restarting all servers, be unavailable for 20 mins according to twitter, maybe some luck after that.


About time.


----------



## hamzta09

Why would EA restart the servers?
Oh wait, they mean Battlelog?
LLOOLOLOLOL

Such a great service, complicates everything for the game servers that people pay for.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

They better get it straightened out soon, I'm liable to become addicted to Arms Race while waiting.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> They better get it straightened out soon, I'm liable to become addicted to Arms Race while waiting.


I have been that bored i downloaded planetside 2 this afternoon, do not like it though, i want bf3 back lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I was able to play 10 rounds of BF3 last night on the U.S servers.


----------



## Caz

I wanna play this new OCN server!


----------



## Ghost12

Usually my missus would be in the corner of the living room, headphones blasting, blowing up stuff or trying to, instead i am having to listen to the sound of some cheesy chick flick b movies booming out of the tv. EA has a lot to answer for lol


----------



## insanityrocks

After 5, 6, 7 attempts I was able to get on the OCN 64-man server last night.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61527428/367229720/

Can't belief my side lost... we just had to hold spawn...









If they don't get it straightened out soon I could always play some: Defiance, MechWarrior Online, CoH2, Loadout, etc...









But I much prefer BF3


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> After 5, 6, 7 attempts I was able to get on the OCN 64-man server last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61527428/367229720/










I can't believe my side won ! Unbelievable comeback, I think at one point there was something like a 250 ticket difference. Then it got down to 40-12 and I was thinking "nice comeback, but I don't see us squeezing out a win" At 4-2 I was yelling DON'T SPAWN to nobody in particular and my dogs were looking at me like I was crazy and my wife was yelling at me to shut up before I wake the kids lolol. It ended and I wasn't real sure who won until the Your Team Won screen. Called it a night after that one.


----------



## hamzta09

The times I were on the OCN server, it was just a baserape game. One team has all Cap points and you just shoot the guys in spawn.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would EA restart the servers?
> Oh wait, they mean Battlelog?
> LLOOLOLOLOL
> 
> Such a great service, complicates everything for the game servers that people pay for.


Battlelog is working fine..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Battlelog is working fine..


Battlelog is what is causing the issues with the servers. (Not gameservers)
You get DCd because battlelog cannot connect properly to the servers.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my side won ! Unbelievable comeback, I think at one point there was something like a 250 ticket difference. Then it got down to 40-12 and I was thinking "nice comeback, but I don't see us squeezing out a win" At 4-2 I was yelling DON'T SPAWN to nobody in particular and my dogs were looking at me like I was crazy and my wife was yelling at me to shut up before I wake the kids lolol. It ended and I wasn't real sure who won until the Your Team Won screen. Called it a night after that one.


I also called it a night after that one.

Me and Darkrider312 had just come over after finishing our Global Conflict matches. There at the end it was like 12 RU to 4 US (or something like that). I said, "hold spawn, we got this" only to watch it go down to 1 RU to 2 US.

That was an epic comeback!


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Battlelog is what is causing the issues with the servers. (Not gameservers)
> You get DCd because battlelog cannot connect properly to the servers.


When I started battelog today, for about 1-2 seconds it said 2 updates were available then disappeared, I wonder what that was all about


----------



## bniskylinee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*
> 
> This might help you:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1335774/battlefield-3-guide-further-improving-gaming-performance-experience#post_18776961


Tried all of this, no help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Does you stutter look like in this video? It is really noticeable at the beginning as I run around the back building on Noshar. I am in a full sprint going forward but it just keeps hitching I am getting jerked back by something. If so, it could be ping related. Check to make sure your network connection is good. In my case, I had a switch that was having major issues, once I plugged my network cable directly into the router problem was solved. The only difference is that I was not really seeing FPS drops ( at least not with fraps ). It would be doing that and FRAPS would be reporting over 100FPS.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xtk5DN45zo


No im not "rubberbanding". The game kind of like freezes for half a second and then continues.

I Just updated my bios to the most recent one but still no difference.

And i noticed ingame when i typed "Render.DrawFps 1" that my fps was stuck at 105 even though the maxfps settings ingame was set to 200.

Im not using vsync (disabled in nvidia control panel both global and program settings) and my resolution ingame is set to 120hz since my monitor is 120hz


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The times I were on the OCN server, it was just a baserape game. One team has all Cap points and you just shoot the guys in spawn.


There have been some balance issues like on any server in the game but there has also been some really good games, Pistol is aware of the issues but the priority initially was server population, from there we may see a mod team and greater balance etc. It should get better moving forward


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Battlelog is what is causing the issues with the servers. (Not gameservers)
> You get DCd because battlelog cannot connect properly to the servers.


Source?

I'm pretty sure it's the server backend(Blaze), and it's being DDOSed, it's not like it's a glitch they could have fixed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Source?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the server backend(Blaze), and it's being DDOSed, it's not like it's a glitch they could have fixed.


Battlelog is what connects the gamer to the server.

Anyway I cant f.. stand the disconnects that occur 24/7. Having a good game, having fun in a chopper, BOOM Disconnected..


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Source?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's the server backend(Blaze), and it's being DDOSed, it's not like it's a glitch they could have fixed.


the battlefield twitter page seems to suggest this as well. They postponed the XP event that was supposed to be happening this weekend because of it


----------



## Xylene

This is getting pretty old.


----------



## BreakDown

soo.. now that all DLC has come out for BF3, and the game is already "done" (maybe we will get a patch or two but thats it).

How do you feel about the game?

I think after all, BF3 is a great game, it has a wide selection fo maps, going from very open, vehicle heavy maps, all the way to mostly infantery only maps, and any way in between. I think that the full rooster of maps offers something for everyone, maybe i dont like some of the maps, but there sure are maps i do really like.
We got new vehicles, the drop ship, bikes, tank destroyers, etc... not all of them were great (*cough* F-35 *cough*) but it added lots of varariety.

We got lots of weapons to play with, most of them having its own place, theres weapons for long, mid, and short range, but even among each group of guns, theres distinction, the G3A3 is great for long rane and does extra damage, theres the Scar-L which is also great at long range, but does not have nearly as much recoil, however it looses its extra damage... theres plenty of choice.
The attachments for the guns are great IMO.

We got plenty of game modes, personally i think conquest is the king, but sometimes you dont want to play conquest on operation firestorm again, well, weve got scavenger, capture the flag, rush, air domination, tank domination, etc...

I think all and all i cant complain on how the game turned out, sure theres thing i dont like, like soflam/javelin combo tha takes no skill, or awful hit detection, but its still totaly worth it.

what do you think about bf3? was it worth your time?


----------



## dbthump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> soo.. now that all DLC has come out for BF3, and the game is already "done" (maybe we will get a patch or two but thats it).
> 
> How do you feel about the game?
> 
> I think after all, BF3 is a great game, it has a wide selection fo maps, going from very open, vehicle heavy maps, all the way to mostly infantery only maps, and any way in between. I think that the full rooster of maps offers something for everyone, maybe i dont like some of the maps, but there sure are maps i do really like.
> We got new vehicles, the drop ship, bikes, tank destroyers, etc... not all of them were great (*cough* F-35 *cough*) but it added lots of varariety.
> 
> We got lots of weapons to play with, most of them having its own place, theres weapons for long, mid, and short range, but even among each group of guns, theres distinction, the G3A3 is great for long rane and does extra damage, theres the Scar-L which is also great at long range, but does not have nearly as much recoil, however it looses its extra damage... theres plenty of choice.
> The attachments for the guns are great IMO.
> 
> We got plenty of game modes, personally i think conquest is the king, but sometimes you dont want to play conquest on operation firestorm again, well, weve got scavenger, capture the flag, rush, air domination, tank domination, etc...
> 
> I think all and all i cant complain on how the game turned out, sure theres thing i dont like, like soflam/javelin combo tha takes no skill, or awful hit detection, but its still totaly worth it.
> 
> what do you think about bf3? was it worth your time?


yes


----------



## phre0n

it was and still is very worth my time and will continue to play for as long as i can.


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> soo.. now that all DLC has come out for BF3, and the game is already "done" (maybe we will get a patch or two but thats it).
> 
> How do you feel about the game?
> 
> I think after all, BF3 is a great game, it has a wide selection fo maps, going from very open, vehicle heavy maps, all the way to mostly infantery only maps, and any way in between. I think that the full rooster of maps offers something for everyone, maybe i dont like some of the maps, but there sure are maps i do really like.
> We got new vehicles, the drop ship, bikes, tank destroyers, etc... not all of them were great (*cough* F-35 *cough*) but it added lots of varariety.
> 
> We got lots of weapons to play with, most of them having its own place, theres weapons for long, mid, and short range, but even among each group of guns, theres distinction, the G3A3 is great for long rane and does extra damage, theres the Scar-L which is also great at long range, but does not have nearly as much recoil, however it looses its extra damage... theres plenty of choice.
> The attachments for the guns are great IMO.
> 
> We got plenty of game modes, personally i think conquest is the king, but sometimes you dont want to play conquest on operation firestorm again, well, weve got scavenger, capture the flag, rush, air domination, tank domination, etc...
> 
> I think all and all i cant complain on how the game turned out, sure theres thing i dont like, like soflam/javelin combo tha takes no skill, or awful hit detection, but its still totaly worth it.
> 
> what do you think about bf3? was it worth your time?


Remember that DICE/EA don't ever really stop supporting BF games. 2142 JUST stopped being updated. I think we haven't seen the last of BF3 features, if the past is a good looking glass for the future.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caz*
> 
> Remember that DICE/EA don't ever really stop supporting BF games. 2142 JUST stopped being updated. I think we haven't seen the last of BF3 features, if the past is a good looking glass for the future.


Updated as in bugfixes.
Not content-wise.

Anyhow I bought premium, expecting to play lots of DLC maps.
I get rather tiny selection of DLC servers.
More Metro servers than DLC.

Sad really. They claim theres what, 10mill DLC users or more?
Where are they? All on console?


----------



## pwnzilla61

anyone playing fine as of now?


----------



## Caz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where are they? All on console?


Probably, Microsoft doesn't make money on xbox's, they make money on XBL and MSFTPTS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> anyone playing fine as of now?


Yeah


----------



## amay200

I'll be online as much as possible this weekend. Work has been harsh as of late. I'm looking forward to getting some game time in.


----------



## nakedcanadian

I come from the PS console playing of Socom and that game appears to be vastly different than this one. The mechanics and physics of this one seem more real life that what I'm used to. When playing this from watching videos it seems that scopes must be used on pretty much every engagement whether it be close combat or sniping. Is this true? Also, is it possible to play without scoping (aside from sniping) on this game or no that's how it was meant to be played? Just asking because on Socom run and gun meant pretty much that no using your scope unless there was distance between you and your target...I bought COD MW3 cuz my friend plays it and asked me to try it out but I am still getting used to the switch to mouse and keyboard from a controller. I did try a pc controller but the play on that felt very foreign and sloppy. COD as well seems less popular according to some sites.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakedcanadian*
> 
> I come from the PS console playing of Socom and that game appears to be vastly different than this one. The mechanics and physics of this one seem more real life that what I'm used to. When playing this from watching videos it seems that scopes must be used on pretty much every engagement whether it be close combat or sniping. Is this true? Also, is it possible to play without scoping (aside from sniping) on this game or no that's how it was meant to be played? Just asking because on Socom run and gun meant pretty much that no using your scope unless there was distance between you and your target...I bought COD MW3 cuz my friend plays it and asked me to try it out but I am still getting used to the switch to mouse and keyboard from a controller. I did try a pc controller but the play on that felt very foreign and sloppy. COD as well seems less popular according to some sites.


I run around with a AS-VAL without scope, works fine even at range.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakedcanadian*
> 
> I come from the PS console playing of Socom and that game appears to be vastly different than this one. The mechanics and physics of this one seem more real life that what I'm used to. When playing this from watching videos it seems that scopes must be used on pretty much every engagement whether it be close combat or sniping. Is this true? Also, is it possible to play without scoping (aside from sniping) on this game or no that's how it was meant to be played? Just asking because on Socom run and gun meant pretty much that no using your scope unless there was distance between you and your target...I bought COD MW3 cuz my friend plays it and asked me to try it out but I am still getting used to the switch to mouse and keyboard from a controller. I did try a pc controller but the play on that felt very foreign and sloppy. COD as well seems less popular according to some sites.


For almost every gun you have to aim down sights at anything more than a few meters away. There are a few guns like the Mp7 that have really good hip-fire, and even better if you put a laser sight on it, so you almost never have to though.
I would suggest using guns with good hip fire spread with a laser sight til you get used to it more, then you can start using the better guns and attachments (not that the Mp7 and stuff are bad, there just are better choices for medium-long range)
http://symthic.com/bf3-weapon-charts?pdw=1&sort=Min+Spread+%28HIP%29&adsc=ASC&attc=None
Look for weapons with lower hip spread, for example:
Assault: F2000
Engie: A-91, Mtar if you have it
Support guns are all pretty bad at hipfire
Sniper rifles are bad too obviously, the SKS is almost decent though
PDWs and Shotguns are all kit weapons: MP7, P90, UMP, M5k are all good. Any shotgun will work.

Feel free to ask me any other questions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I run around with a AS-VAL without scope, works fine even at range.


----------



## TheStig93

Guys I messed up. Bought 2 €10 paysafecards to pay for it only to realise you cant use 2 cards in 1 purchase anymore. Whut do?

Edit: Nvm, found a site where you can put your money into your account and then pay for it with that money. Cost me €4 but better than to not ue that money at all


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I run around with a AS-VAL without scope, works fine even at range.


AS-VAL is designed for silent operation in tight maps lol.


----------



## Ghost12

When did this rather pointless add a comment box appear on nearly everything in battle log? never notice up to today


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nakedcanadian*
> 
> I come from the PS console playing of Socom and that game appears to be vastly different than this one. The mechanics and physics of this one seem more real life that what I'm used to. When playing this from watching videos it seems that scopes must be used on pretty much every engagement whether it be close combat or sniping. Is this true? Also, is it possible to play without scoping (aside from sniping) on this game or no that's how it was meant to be played? Just asking because on Socom run and gun meant pretty much that no using your scope unless there was distance between you and your target...I bought COD MW3 cuz my friend plays it and asked me to try it out but I am still getting used to the switch to mouse and keyboard from a controller. I did try a pc controller but the play on that felt very foreign and sloppy. COD as well seems less popular according to some sites.


Definitely don't have to scope every shot especially when close in with the right gun and attachments. Take an MP7, MK5, AEK and put the laser on it and you have a hip firing machine. Hip fire accuracy on the MP7 and M5k with this setup are almost as good as ADS. The MP7 and M5k are deadly this way, but you are severely limited long range. The AEK is better all around. You just have to pick the right gun for the current map/situation or just match your play style.


----------



## amd655

Game is completely broken right now, folk kill me in 1 bullet, and magically teleport across the map in a split second visually...

Takes me a whole M240B mag to take down 2 people.............................









27ms vs the enemies 80ms...

Colonel 74, and that is as far as i will go, end of BF3 for me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> AS-VAL is designed for silent operation in tight maps lol.


So what?
It works just fine for me. I have no diffculties hitting targets across the canal on wake island, maybe not kill them quickly, but I do hit them.

Any weapon even the tiny SMGs can shoot far, its a matter of proper bursting and raising your gun, though, most of the tim eyou dont even have to as the BF3 bulletdrop is non-existent pre 1000m.

Heck, range specified is even medium.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what?
> It works just fine for me. I have no diffculties hitting targets across the canal on wake island, maybe not kill them quickly, but I do hit them.
> 
> Any weapon even the tiny SMGs can shoot far, its a matter of proper bursting and raising your gun, though, most of the tim eyou dont even have to as the BF3 bulletdrop is non-existent pre 1000m.
> 
> Heck, range specified is even medium.


Val is a great gun, just terrible and inacurate for hip fire close up, it has to be ads to shine


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Val is a great gun, just terrible and inacurate for hip fire close up, it has to be ads to shine


I have no issues hipfiring either closeup. Usually saves me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I have no issues hipfiring either closeup. Usually saves me.


Yours must be special edition, i am not saying it can not hip fire but it will lose an awful lot in that scenario, it rewards accuracy greatly especially when fired correctly


----------



## amd655

I play with potatoes.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I play with potatoes.


Have you uninstalled it yet today?


----------



## amd655

No, i peeled potato on it.


----------



## Ghost12

Been good to get a few rounds in tonight, no problems whatsoever. Hope it continues

Edit - funny/odd some things in this game, weapon only servers such as knife only and flag run etc were against tos but are now allowed officially, the restrictions have been lifted from servers. This is nothing more than boosting/padding so it begs the question to me why the 4 player start is still enforced which was put there to reduce boosting? it seem as though boosting is now fine as long as four do it at once lol whilst many servers lie empty due to the start restriction


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Been good to get a few rounds in tonight, no problems whatsoever. Hope it continues
> 
> Edit - funny/odd some things in this game, weapon only servers such as knife only and flag run etc were against tos but are now allowed officially, the restrictions have been lifted from servers. This is nothing more than boosting/padding so it begs the question to me why the 4 player start is still enforced which was put there to reduce boosting? it seem as though boosting is now fine as long as four do it at once lol whilst many servers lie empty due to the start restriction


I wouldn't necessarily discard those type of servers as boosting/stats padding only. Any 4 guys could go into an empty server and boost with whatever they like. These "specialty" servers are more for fun or honing skills/challenge usually.

Nice to hear they lifted the restriction, maybe that's why several of them have popped up lately. I play some bolt action/knife only servers occasionally. Those were just about extinct a few weeks ago.


----------



## meloj17

Anyone been experiencing an abnormal fps drop overall? Before two weeks ago in certain parts of maps I would be 100 fps constant and then all of a sudden I'm hitting 70-80 fps? So annoyed right now, I've reformatted and cleaned out case, but no effect. I'm going to try to roll back my AMD drivers and see if that helps. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## amd655

Because 70-80 is low...


----------



## carmas

I don't know if you guys have already seen this, but it made me laugh a lot.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Anyone been experiencing an abnormal fps drop overall? Before two weeks ago in certain parts of maps I would be 100 fps constant and then all of a sudden I'm hitting 70-80 fps? So annoyed right now, I've reformatted and cleaned out case, but no effect. I'm going to try to roll back my AMD drivers and see if that helps. Any input would be appreciated.


No frame issues, which catalyst are you using? i have just clean installed the new beta and cap and it seem fine.

Edit - and rep to Hamzta09 who said it was possible to make msi afterburner record with sweetfx installed, found a clearer explanation that was basically the same as his and it does work indeed


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmas*
> 
> I don't know if you guys have already seen this, but it made me laugh a lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol, that's some funny stuff right there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Anyone been experiencing an abnormal fps drop overall? Before two weeks ago in certain parts of maps I would be 100 fps constant and then all of a sudden I'm hitting 70-80 fps? So annoyed right now, I've reformatted and cleaned out case, but no effect. I'm going to try to roll back my AMD drivers and see if that helps. Any input would be appreciated.


Are you using 13.4. Although a decent driver in most aspects it seems to be giving unusually large frame drops anywhere near smoke/smokey effects.

****************************************************************************************************************

My latest.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol, that's some funny stuff right there.
> Are you using 13.4. Although a decent driver in most aspects it seems to be giving unusually large frame drops anywhere near smoke/smokey effects.


Yeah, I'm running 13.4. I'm going to revert to 13.2 and see if I see improvement.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol, that's some funny stuff right there.
> Are you using 13.4. Although a decent driver in most aspects it seems to be giving unusually large frame drops anywhere near smoke/smokey effects.
> 
> ****************************************************************************************************************
> 
> My latest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hitting the reconnect to server has been working for me, sometimes second and third attempt but can get on


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hitting the reconnect to server has been working for me, sometimes second and third attempt but can get on


Same here.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

How many players can play in Co-Op mode?


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How many players can play in Co-Op mode?


I'd like to play some Co-Op mode but my weekend's booked with Uni Graduations. Also, I can't fly to save my life so there's (at least) one Co-Op mission I'd need to be the gunner.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How many players can play in Co-Op mode?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to play some Co-Op mode but my weekend's booked with Uni Graduations. Also, I can't fly to save my life so there's (at least) one Co-Op mission I'd need to be the gunner.
Click to expand...

2 players only. I can help anyone out on co-op


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because 70-80 is low...


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> How many players can play in Co-Op mode?


2


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 2 players only. I can help anyone out on co-op


Thanks, REP+ will keep you in mind if I need a partner. Cheers..


----------



## hamzta09

Lol Im on cheat-o-meter now

Accuracy (ACC)
0.66 %
Headshot/Kill Percentage (HKP)
21.77 %
Damage per Shot (DPS)
10.66 %


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lol Im on cheat-o-meter now
> 
> Accuracy (ACC)
> 0.66 %
> Headshot/Kill Percentage (HKP)
> 21.77 %
> Damage per Shot (DPS)
> 10.66 %


where do you find this cheat-o-meter?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> where do you find this cheat-o-meter?


http://cheatometer.hedix.de/
http://www.team-des-fra.fr

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=e5d521010e127c81af69f28b32288d14&p=Darth_Binksss


----------



## amay200

effective communication & strategy can go a long way to compensate for some lack of skill!

Great game last night guys


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> effective communication & strategy can go a long way to compensate for some lack of skill!
> 
> Great game last night guys


Wishing I wouldn't have missed it. Started to get on but was just way too tired. Been dragging lately but hopefully I'll be on tonight.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Wishing I wouldn't have missed it. Started to get on but was just way too tired. Been dragging lately but hopefully I'll be on tonight.


I'm hoping to get on tonight too. Play a TD game on Canals for warm up then move on. Unless you ppl are playing some other hectic map like ziba tower. I need something crazy to get the blood pumping


----------



## Ghost12

I have had a bad day with this game today and not sure why, it could be a number of things, my accuracy is off, losing gun fights i feel i should not and most surprisingly tank v tank fights

Possibilites

1 - The game code is having an off day
2 - I am having an off day
3 - Missing my new squad mate ( slightly skewed - aka johnny5fodder) had some great rounds all this week
4 - Recording is causing some sort of input lag as my game does not feel right, never recorded until yesterday.

Also i am sure unless going slightly skewed in the mind my first recording yesterday before editing was mpeg4 format and my recordings today have been avi. No settings have been changed to my knowledge


----------



## Slightly skewed

I have the odd off day too. I find caffeine helps a bit, but not too much of it though.







Or a break for a few days.

It's funny. most of the rounds we've played the last few days I have just been goofing around for the most part and we still did fairly well. I had a few decent rounds on the OCN server last night but I was actually trying in those rounds, and I was by myself most of the time which really doesn't help that much, but I find I do better by myself than with a sloppy squad.

Got in way late in this first one.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61682858/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61683660/351941396/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61684389/351941396/


----------



## amay200

man did danbattistuzzo wreck us...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61753336/356280590/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> man did danbattistuzzo wreck us...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61753336/356280590/


You guys still won by a huge margin, and deservedly so. I have a hard time playing with clowns that are well, clowns. If you aren't going to PTFO, support your squad and at least take the time to learn the very basics then go play tdm. It's that simple.


----------



## ipv89

ohhh what this!! I had no idea this has been going on I have been playing alone


----------



## Slightly skewed

The OCN server is generally awful. On top of the general and basic rules most servers abide by that this one doesn't, this server seems to be a Euro player magnet for some reason and it's just horrible with 20+ 200+ pings on there. I don't understand the point. There are plenty of servers in Europe to play on. Anyone with 200+ ping needs to be kicked, it's that simple. You guys are too worried about it being populated to regulate the game play as being acceptable. Much like shopping at Walmart. Catering to the lowest common denominator is just bad for everyone.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The OCN server is generally awful. On top of the general and basic rules most servers abide by that this one doesn't, this server seems to be a Euro player magnet for some reason and it's just horrible with 20+ 200+ pings on there. I don't understand the point. There are plenty of servers in Europe to play on. Anyone with 200+ ping needs to be kicked, it's that simple. You guys are too worried about it being populated to regulate the game play as being acceptable. Much like shopping at Walmart. Catering to the lowest common denominator is just bad for everyone.


I generally have 100-120 ping on the ocn server but i agree it is terrible in the main regardless of ping. I played it up until 2am my time and honestly had some of the most un-enjoyable games ever played due to several things, especially on kharg. The balance needs sorting asap via a plug in, i saw games 10 v 3 which is ridiculous, the mentality of the player base is not to switch teams and even it out. In one of the games my team had to via chat pull back on caspian to c flag so the other team could get out which took agreement in chat so was a plus. It needs some auto balance plug ins, rules have been added via chat messages to the effect regards base abuse/vehicle stealing but as there is no admin this is not adhered to. I do not think this is ocn server specific though, there are plenty of bad servers around but if moving forward ocn is a server that people want to return to then the issues need sorting sooner rather than later.

@ipv89 - game is best played together, join in with some of the guys, send friend req on battlelog.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> effective communication & strategy can go a long way to compensate for some lack of skill!
> 
> Great game last night guys


Lots of fun. Just a little bit of coordination goes a long way in this game. The rest of our team must have been nearly non-existent since we lost half of the games, even if by small margins.. and we were putting up some huge scores as a squad.

Wish I coulda recorded some of those, I took down soo many choppers and even 2 jets with the main cannon on the tank lol

Who needs AA... when you have guided shell and 3 party tank?


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You guys still won by a huge margin, and deservedly so. I have a hard time playing with clowns that are well, clowns. If you aren't going to PTFO, support your squad and at least take the time to learn the very basics then go play tdm. It's that simple.


good point. I will say it takes next to no effort to learn how to do well with objective based games. In the above game, there was one point where we had lost all the command points (or whatever they are called) and I snuck into E and hid. Not very glamorous I know, but it was effective. My squad mates spawned on me and when E was taken fellow OCNers spawned there as well. It was very effective for turning the tide.

I was totally expecting for an enemy squad to descend upon me before E could be captured. I think unorganized play is what makes us OCNers even more effective though. The rest of the team can run around lossely focusing on the objective but readily engaging the enemy (bad guys as Jodiuh likes to call them







) and 4 to 6 OCNers on teamspeak zip around the map focused mainly on objective based play while having superb communication.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> man did danbattistuzzo wreck us...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61753336/356280590/


I went, like, 0 and 18 vs. Dan the man.









But it was fun running 'round, shootin' stuff


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The OCN server is generally awful. On top of the general and basic rules most servers abide by that this one doesn't, this server seems to be a Euro player magnet for some reason and it's just horrible with 20+ 200+ pings on there. I don't understand the point. There are plenty of servers in Europe to play on. Anyone with 200+ ping needs to be kicked, it's that simple. You guys are too worried about it being populated to regulate the game play as being acceptable. Much like shopping at Walmart. Catering to the lowest common denominator is just bad for everyone.


Skewed is mad.

OCN is a multi-national website, although majority may be america/canadian and perhaps australian, many are from EU.


----------



## Ghost12

I have just been playing firestorm on the ocn server, my team had all flags, lost my tank defending E so spawned to get another, there was an enemy guy sat in our viper killing people including me with the gunner seat in our base. Is this a glitch or whatever. Never seen this before, he killed me twice before switched to spas 12 and blasted him out of the cockpit.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have just been playing firestorm on the ocn server, my team had all flags, lost my tank defending E so spawned to get another, there was an enemy guy sat in our viper killing people including me with the gunner seat in our base. Is this a glitch or whatever. Never seen this before, he killed me twice before switched to spas 12 and blasted him out of the cockpit.


It's out of bounds on foot if you are in the enemy spawn, but once you enter a vehicle it's no problem. I remember a long time ago we had a hacker who was teleporting into our base AA and killing a bunch of us. You can only clear out the stationary AA with C4, so he was hard to kill and just spawn camped us.

I'm sure you could add that to the rules for no spawn camping.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Skewed is mad.
> 
> OCN is a multi-national website, although majority may be america/canadian and perhaps australian, many are from EU.


It doesn't matter. It ruins the gameplay for everyone so why bother? You try flying with a laggy gunner, it's pretty awful. There is nothing special about this server other than the ocn name attached to it. I've noticed that these foreign gamers are some of the worst to play with as well. You can't communicate with them because they don't, or refuse to speak English and they have a tendency to abuse unwritten rules as well.

And I'm still better than you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have just been playing firestorm on the ocn server, my team had all flags, lost my tank defending E so spawned to get another, there was an enemy guy sat in our viper killing people including me with the gunner seat in our base. Is this a glitch or whatever. Never seen this before, he killed me twice before switched to spas 12 and blasted him out of the cockpit.


I've seen people do this quite often. It's been awhile though Most of the time they just steal all the aircraft and proceed to decimate. Some think the game is won by whoever plays the dirtiest the best. There should be a biggest DB medal awarded in game that comes with a perma ban.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It doesn't matter. It ruins the gameplay for everyone so why bother? You try flying with a laggy gunner, it's pretty awful. There is nothing special about this server other than the ocn name attached to it. *I've noticed that these foreign gamers are some of the worst to play with as well. You can't communicate with them because they don't, or refuse to speak English and they have a tendency to abuse unwritten rules as well.*
> 
> And I'm still better than you.


It doesnt ruin it for everyone because teh game uses game latency rather than normal s.. it has a form of compensation hence the clientside hitreg.
*And I love how you live up to the typical american stereotype right there.*

I got higher KD than you omg!!11

And youve reset your stats a bunch of times lol


----------



## amd655

Ham.... behave.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It doesnt ruin it for everyone because teh game uses game latency rather than normal s.. it has a form of compensation hence the clientside hitreg.
> *And I love how you live up to the typical american stereotype right there.*
> 
> I got higher KD than you omg!!11
> 
> And youve reset your stats a bunch of times lol


I've reset the stats once? And with 340 hours put in since that time, it truly represents my skill level now. THAT'S why I reset them and I don't understand why more people don't do that once they reach a certain milestone. And it's not just KD that makes me the better player man. Check those MVP medals dog.

And as far as it bogging down and ruining the game play, IT DOES. I've tried playing on servers with 200+ ping just to see how I could do, and I did poorly most of the time. And having the vehicle cavitates and jerks around with a laggy player in it IS ruining the gameplay not to mention people that have become good at exploiting the high ping.

You've been proven wrong so many times in this thread about so much, why would anyone care what you have to say. Not to mention your constant winging about non issues.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You've been proven wrong so many times in this thread about so much, why would anyone care what you have to say. Not to mention your constant winging about non issues.


What are you talking about?
Youre the one always bringing up things you cant back up.
And youre the one always provoking by saying I suck or that youre better.

And you pretty much insulted every single non-American on the other page, and yet IM the one that needs to behave? Wow. This Forum gets better and better. I love your lack of experience with european players, or asian for that matter.
And I ping around 120ms on the OCN server, which wont affect your gameplay in any way, if it does, maybe you should consider a better ISP with less jitter and packetloss. And the fewer the players, the lower the ping for everyone, I had around 60 when we were only 6 players on it, on caspian once.

And how is this acceptable?
Quote:


> I've noticed that these foreign gamers are some of the worst to play with as well. You can't communicate with them because they don't, or refuse to speak English and they have a tendency to abuse unwritten rules as well.


And just FYI all countries in EU teach English in school, some exceptions for Germany cause theyre so proud of their own language.
And I play on EU servers everyday, even german ones and people speak english.. I dont see the problem, and its not like the OCN server is active in the chat either. And what is so important to say in the text-chat that everyone needs to understand?


----------



## Slightly skewed

How is what acceptable? It's pretty clear, even to those overseas gamers on my friends list what individuals I'm referring too. And chat is the only way to communicate with most people, so if that's not important I don't know what is. This forum doesn't allow foreign language and I'm pretty sure the server rules forbid it but it's still rampant. It's rude IRL so why is it any different in this situation?

Ping chart.

<150 ping=acceptable
~200 ping=pushing it.
>200 ping=unacceptable

It's not difficult to understand that having a dozen 2-300 ping players causes issues. I shouldn't have to put out more money for "better" internet because of ignorant selfish and inconsiderate people.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How is what acceptable? It's pretty clear, even to those overseas gamers on my friends list what individuals I'm referring too. And chat is the only way to communicate with most people, so if that's not important I don't know what is. This forum doesn't allow foreign language and I'm pretty sure the server rules forbid it but it's still rampant. It's rude IRL so why is it any different in this situation?
> 
> Ping chart.
> 
> <150 ping=acceptable
> ~200 ping=pushing it.
> >200 ping=unacceptable
> 
> It's not difficult to understand that having a dozen 2-300 ping players causes issues. I shouldn't have to put out more money for "better" internet because of ignorant selfish and inconsiderate people.


Uhm... Why would you need to communicate with players in the game?
Im pretty sure theres a mumble for OCN aswell, so if you wanna communicate with players in BF3, use the mumble?
What is there to say in the chat? Insults? Cause youre not gonna stand still in a firefight and say; BAD GUY SHOOTING AT ME AT B! TAKE COVER!

They are ignorant and selfish cause they too want to play vs OCN players?
No YOU are selfish for not wanting a single European player on the OCN server. You just dragged every single EU player under a sheet on the other page.

And 2-300 ping people tend to be australians, and Ive seen Madpistol with 200ms.
You want him, the admin(?) to leave his own server?

Quote:


> It's pretty clear, even to those overseas gamers on my friends list what individuals I'm referring too.


Could you write this, so that normal people too can understand what you mean.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm... Why would you need to communicate with players in the game?
> Im pretty sure theres a mumble for OCN aswell, so if you wanna communicate with players in BF3, use the mumble?
> What is there to say in the chat? Insults? Cause youre not gonna stand still in a firefight and say; BAD GUY SHOOTING AT ME AT B! TAKE COVER!
> 
> They are ignorant and selfish cause they too want to play vs OCN players?
> No YOU are selfish for not wanting a single European player on the OCN server. You just dragged every single EU player under a sheet on the other page.
> 
> And 2-300 ping people tend to be australians, and Ive seen Madpistol with 200ms.
> You want him, the admin(?) to leave his own server?
> Could you write this, so that normal people too can understand what you mean.


Lol at normal. It's not in the least surprising that you're interpretation is off. It's well known and basic common sense that playing with a too high a ping causes issues for others so using that as a base, we can see other undesirable qualities that type of personality brings to the table. It was very clear to everyone but you I guess which players I was referring too.

I've played with plenty of excellent Euro gamers. kcuestag's server is excellent when there are admins on. It wasn't a blanket statement. That is your interpretation purely for arguments sake, And a weak one at that.

And hey, if someone wants to insult me that's fine, but at least have the fortitude to do it in a language that I can understand.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lol at normal. It's not in the least surprising that you're interpretation is off. It's well known and basic common sense that playing with a too high a ping causes issues for others so using that as a base, we can see other undesirable qualities that type of personality brings to the table.
> 
> I've played with plenty of excellent Euro gamers. kcuestag's server is excellent when there are admins on. It wasn't a blanket statement. That is your interpretation purely for arguments sake, And a weak one at that.
> 
> And hey, if someone want to insult me that's fine, but at least have the fortitude to do it in a language that I can understand.


I love how you never really stay on. You just go off the track almost immediately.

Its "your" btw.
What do you mean "with a too high a ping" ?
"lol at normal"?
"personality"?
Isnt it clear that I cant understand what youre saying when you write like that.

Anyway im waiting for you to properly reply, to what I actually said.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I love how you never really stay on. You just go off the track almost immediately.
> 
> Its "your" btw.
> What do you mean "with a too high a ping" ?
> "lol at normal"?
> "personality"?
> Isnt it clear that I cant understand what youre saying when you write like that.
> 
> Anyway im waiting for you to properly reply, to what I actually said.


If I go back and read through your posts, you've made many, many grammar and spelling errors. The fact that you've fallen back to this lame tactic means you've lost. Go back and read my posts. I've already explained those things.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If I go back and read through your posts, you've made many, many grammar and spelling errors. The fact that you've fallen back to this lame tactic means you've lost. Go back and read my posts. I've already explained those things.


Well I am swedish so, and it was you who went all out offtrack, so not me.
Still waiting for you to reply.


----------



## dioxholster

check out this pic from battlefield 4: http://cdn.steampowered.com/v/gfx/apps/107410/ss_3734791193d6078e02a4b5423608573e5e589714.1920x1080.jpg?t=1364594158

haha just kidding, battlefield sucks too much to be this cool


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well I am swedish so, and it was you who went all out offtrack, so not me.
> Still waiting for you to reply.


Well your facts are wrong (as usual), I'm Canadian, not American. And for all you know I could be a French Canadian and that would mean English would be my second language. But there you go, assuming out the pooper again. And I'm not going to keep repeating myself just so you can have someone to talk too.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well your facts are wrong (as usual), I'm Canadian, not American. And for all you know I could be a French Canadian and that would mean English would be my second language. But there you go, assuming out the pooper again. And I'm not going to keep repeating myself just so you can have someone to talk too.


But you arent. Cause, if you were, you would say so, and not "I could be a"
And you still completely ignored half of my text.

And oh my, second time you use a banned word here.


----------



## amd655

Ham... battlelog is not OCN....

Just letting you know pal.

 *D*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> man did danbattistuzzo wreck us...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61753336/356280590/


OOOOH THAT BUTTZASAURUS!!!!

edit: Ill be on for awhile tonight.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> But you arent. Cause, if you were, you would say so, and not "I could be a"
> And you still completely ignored half of my text.
> 
> And oh my, second time you use a banned word here.


It wouldn't surprise me one bit if you were wasting staffs time reporting nothing.

My invitation still stands, feel free to add me.


----------



## Jodiuh

^johnnyfodder, right? We need to get u a mic bro. I'm sure we'd appreciate ur strategic chatter!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^johnnyfodder, right? We need to get u a mic bro. I'm sure we'd appreciate ur strategic chatter!


Yesh, I'm on your friends list dude.







http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Johnny5fodder/stats/351941396/

I'm sure I come off as the bestest player ever sometimes, but I assure you I'm the first to attest to otherwise and I know my place.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, some of us aren't cool enough to have 2 names!









Logging on in 3...2...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Well, some of us aren't cool enough to have 2 names!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logging on in 3...2...


I've noticed some use the same names for many different things and that's just bad practice all around. Same goes for passwords. Just a little bit of security advice.


----------



## amd655

Or some of us promote sharing their own other names..............


----------



## dioxholster

i think passwords are more of a concern than names. IP tells all anyway. having said that, when it comes to origin and the like its hard coming up with different good passwords since you will be asked to fill them every now and then. but since steam can lock out other PCs, i guess thats not a real issue.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Or some of us promote sharing their own other names..............


If you're deemed worthy ye shall know.


----------



## Ghost12

Anyone use game surfaces? if so which is better for this game speed or control? i have just been to get a razer vespula which is double sided and obviously will try both sides, just wondered if there was a consensus of opinion on which is better. Thanks


----------



## Ankur

Hi guys, I am re-installing windows, I want to backup the updates of BF3, the thing is that BF3 is almost 34GB now after the updates till End Game.
I don't want to download them again, so is it possible to copy the update folder from BF3 which has xpack 1 to 5?
What am trying to do is re-install BF3 then copy the expansion packs in the update folder? is it possible??


----------



## john1016

You should be able to save the while origin file to a backup Drive and not have to re download anything. Then just create a shortcut when you put it back.


----------



## Ankur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> You should be able to save the while origin file to a backup Drive and not have to re download anything. Then just create a shortcut when you put it back.


Which file should I save?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur*
> 
> Which file should I save?


Did you download your game or have dvd? either way just copy all your folder to where you want then copy it back after re-install os, origin will be confused for couple of minutes but recognise the files and stop download after initial set up. If you have to re-install original game will still work, i put bf3 on both wife`s computer and youngest`s a couple of weeks ago and copy/pasted both after starting and pausing the download


----------



## Ankur

I have DVD of it, so should I just copy the whole bf3 folder in the origin games folder in it n paste it back?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ankur*
> 
> I have DVD of it, so should I just copy the whole bf3 folder in the origin games folder in it n paste it back?


Not if doing it from disc, re-install the game and just copy the update folder which include the map packs and the patch folder and should be fine, when start origin and do the browser plug in etc will tell you to download the game and as long as you indicate the correct game folder in origin will quickly realise the files already exist


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone use game surfaces? if so which is better for this game speed or control? i have just been to get a razer vespula which is double sided and obviously will try both sides, just wondered if there was a consensus of opinion on which is better. Thanks


Pretty sure it comes down to personal preference. I personally like the control surface, but I don't think that is "better" than the speed. Just my pref.


----------



## ipv89

ipv89 Add me if anyone wants to play,

I wish this game had in game voice chat


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Pretty sure it comes down to personal preference. I personally like the control surface, but I don't think that is "better" than the speed. Just my pref.


Using the control surface, will take some getting used to the gel wrist pad but like it so far, have to claw grip my mouse instead of palm it because of the pad. Expensive for a mouse pad lol but i am impressed so far


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> ipv89 Add me if anyone wants to play,
> 
> I wish this game had in game voice chat


No in game voice chat, but ocn has teamspeak.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> ipv89 Add me if anyone wants to play,
> 
> I wish this game had in game voice chat


battelog has a chat feature and works well. i use it to talk to non clan members.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Anyone use game surfaces? if so which is better for this game speed or control? i have just been to get a razer vespula which is double sided and obviously will try both sides, just wondered if there was a consensus of opinion on which is better. Thanks


I had the exactmat which was similar to the vespula? I preferred control side with no wrist wrest.

Then I got the destructor and LOVED that til a friend bent it. Now I'm using the scarab, but that will be replaced by the destructor 2 shortly.

Steelseries SX is very nice too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> ipv89 Add me if anyone wants to play,
> 
> I wish this game had in game voice chat


Added! Join the OCN teamspeak server!


----------



## di inferi

Update in progress currently... I was going to jump on to play for a bit. Have the itch to play something; putting off Metro LL until new drivers hit.


----------



## Ghost12

Update finished and better battle log no longer works until further notice


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

So what does everyone think about these so called "denial-of-service attacks" ?


----------



## amd655

Not sure... i stopped playing BF3 a while back...

I have much better games to get on with, and i feel happier about it... BF3 causes unwanted stress.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure... i stopped playing BF3 a while back...
> 
> I have much better games to get on with, and i feel happier about it... BF3 causes unwanted stress.


lol I've been going back to BFBC2







seems way better then BF3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> So what does everyone think about these so called "denial-of-service attacks" ?


Its been a pain but still been able to play/connect in the main. I have no issues/complaints with this game whatsoever for the majority of time


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Update finished and better battle log no longer works until further notice


D: It sucks, friend groups and preset filters are soo useful. Not to mention it's ugly as hell.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> D: It sucks, friend groups and preset filters are soo useful. Not to mention it's ugly as hell.


lol, i want my bandaar desert theme back on bblog


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its been a pain but still been able to play/connect in the main. I have no issues/complaints with this game whatsoever for the majority of time


I couldnt be the only one thinking that its not a denial-of-service attack but rather EA/Dice stuffed something up and cant fix it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> D: It sucks, friend groups and preset filters are soo useful. Not to mention it's ugly as hell.


Have you heard the new chat/battle report sounds? so weird


----------



## amd655

LOL.... it has been that way with the entire game since ALPHA.

Yet in ALPHA, the game had less problems, just graphical anomalies.....


----------



## Krazee

Connecting to servers is awful. I have to try to connect 2 or 3 times to get in game. Lame


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL.... it has been that way with the entire game since ALPHA.
> 
> Yet in ALPHA, the game had less problems, just graphical anomalies.....


Hey alpha looked amazing without the stupid blue tint thing it has going on now







made the colours look great on an IPS screen







then they stuffed it







the worst thing about it now is the sun glare is 10x to much


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hey alpha looked amazing without the stupid blue tint thing it has going on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the colours look great on an IPS screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then they stuffed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the worst thing about it now is the sun glare is 10x to much


Sun glare is awful especially on endgame but the rest can look better with sweet fx1.4 and a custom config file, i use one called the fire and ice, depending on the maps some are outstanding and some too dark


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sun glare is awful especially on endgame but the rest can look better with sweet fx1.4 and a custom config file, i use one called the fire and ice, depending on the maps some are outstanding and some too dark


The sun glare mod i have on Skyrim is more realistic on BF3 its like the suns a few meters away







. Last time i tried to use anything that modded the graphics it wouldnt let me join servers


----------



## Krazee

I did notice the sun glare is worse and more blinding as well


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> The sun glare mod i have on Skyrim is more realistic on BF3 its like the suns a few meters away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Last time i tried to use anything that modded the graphics it wouldnt let me join servers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I did notice the sun glare is worse and more blinding as well


did u guys set up the "sunglasses" key ? , its ALT - f4


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> did u guys set up the "sunglasses" key ? , its ALT - f4


Hardy har ahr


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think the funniest part is that even ALT F4 is broken. If I close it that way, I have to then task manager close the game.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Like the new looks of BL, only the sound of an incoming message is very 'weak'. And it still takes a couple of clicks on join game to actually get in without an error.


----------



## Krazee

wow new battlelog is ssssllllllooooooowwwwwww


----------



## Slightly skewed

What more NA servers need.
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: Please choose a server in your own region!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What more NA servers need.


Aus/NZ has i think a total of 20-25 servers up







we need more damn it lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think the funniest part is that even ALT F4 is broken. If I close it that way, I have to then task manager close the game.


Alt-F4 kills the executable for me. Windows 7 64, Nvidia...not sure what it could be for you.

But if I alt tab, I get flicker when back in the game...I blame SLI. It's still a buggy game and battlog takes a piss all the time.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alt-F4 kills the executable for me. Windows 7 64, Nvidia...not sure what it could be for you.
> 
> But if I alt tab, I get flicker when back in the game...I blame SLI. It's still a buggy game and battlog takes a piss all the time.


The game seems to be one big bug







End Game seemed to add more problems then it fixed to


----------



## hamzta09

Wouldnt surprise me if the connection issues were all related to the new battlelog.


----------



## Jodiuh

Alright, hopefully some of you guys are online now...gonna play a round or three.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if the connection issues were all related to the new battlelog.


....


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if the connection issues were all related to the new battlelog.


Its been worse since the new battlelog but it was doing it before it


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> ....


Which part did you not understand?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Its been worse since the new battlelog but it was doing it before it


Yeah, but theyve been fiddling with it prior to it being released. And possibly on the same server as battlelog.
And then they blame it on DDOS. Is there any evidence regarding this DDOS?


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...they managed to make this even uglier...


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Which part did you not understand?
> Yeah, but theyve been fiddling with it prior to it being released. And possibly on the same server as battlelog.
> And then they blame it on DDOS. Is there any evidence regarding this DDOS?


Is there any evidence proving it was a battle log update? derp derp...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Well i just find it funny that theres a DDOS attack 1 day before double xp... like if you really wanted to f**k with everyone you'd wait till it starts then about mid way through attack. thats why i personally think it was something Dice or EA did to stuff if, coz 1 day before they would be prepping all the servers for double xp...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> Is there any evidence proving it was a battle log update? derp derp...


Where did I say it was a battlelog update?

I said "new battlelog" as in theywereworkingonitonthesameserverthuscausingissues,itsnotanewthingreally,othershavedonesimilarthings,forinstancemmos.
not "update"

And its funny how a multibillion(?)dollar company cant handle ddos.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Well i just find it funny that theres a DDOS attack 1 day before double xp... like if you really wanted to f**k with everyone you'd wait till it starts then about mid way through attack. thats why i personally think it was something Dice or EA did to stuff if, coz 1 day before they would be prepping all the servers for double xp...


It was actually a whole week before dxp. I don't like ea as much as the next person, but blaming ea/dice for this when it doesn't benefit them in the first place and are possibly losing money.(EA HERE) I highly doubt it was the electronic satan arts...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> It was actually a whole week before dxp. I don't like ea as much as the next person, but blaming ea/dice for this when it doesn't benefit them in the first place and are possibly losing money.(EA HERE) I highly doubt it was the electronic satan arts...


lol well in Aus we got it the day before. and im not really blaming just theorising







about electronic satan arts


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where did I say it was a battlelog update?
> 
> I said "new battlelog" as in theywereworkingonitonthesameserverthuscausingissues,itsnotanewthingreally,othershavedonesimilarthings,forinstancemmos.
> not "update"
> 
> And its funny how a multibillion(?)dollar company cant handle ddos.


How was it not an update?, "new battlelog" was an update...3.6 mb. Not even going to read that middle jargon crap.


----------



## Jodiuh

That hurts my head.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

is there a way to move to the top left corner? Nevermind, found the info


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> How was it not an update?, "new battlelog" was an update...3.6 mb. Not even going to read that middle jargon crap.


Love the fact you dont understand at all.

Im not saying the issue started with the LIVE NEW UPDATE.


----------



## pwnzilla61

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Love the fact you dont understand at all.
> 
> Im not saying the issue started with the LIVE NEW UPDATE.


yea...ok. "Wouldnt surprise me if the connection issues were all related to the new battlelog.''


----------



## Ghost12

I think this game has been very quiet recently in terms of server population, maybe all the disconnection issues has something to do with it and as skewed mentioned maybe a lot of people playing metro last light etc but last couple of days has been harder to find a decent server to play on EU search parameters.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwnzilla61*
> 
> yea...ok. "Wouldnt surprise me if the connection issues were all related to the new battlelog.''


"""Yeah, but theyve been fiddling with it prior to it being released. And possibly on the same server as battlelog"""


----------



## Frankrizzo

This game seems to be so dead right now. What else are you guys playing?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> This game seems to be so dead right now. What else are you guys playing?


Crysis 2 and I made the mistake of changing the difficulty to a lower option and now it won't let me go back up...I hate that I can't click primary mouse to restart after being killed. I hate that it's a terrible console port, but I feel obligated to play it because I paid $5 for it. I honestly would like that $5 back.

I'm looking forward to GRID 2 later this month.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Whilst you all cry over BF3....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that what your playing? awful repetitive mind numbing meat grinder lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Is that what your playing? awful repetitive mind numbing meat grinder lol


Much more skillful than BF3.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Much more skillful than BF3.


How would you know? You spent the entire time experiencing 5% of the game play running around shipping crates by yourself.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How would you know? You spent the entire time experiencing 5% of the game play running around crates.


And you have any proof of this?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And you have any proof of this?


Well show us your battlelog then.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Dumb servers, when I'm on top of the boards, I get booted off. When I'm doing average, nothing happens. WOW....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And you have any proof of this?











































All crates?


----------



## amd655

Blog.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TTM_Funky_UK/


----------



## Jodiuh

That avatar needs a seizure warning.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Blog.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TTM_Funky_UK/


Most of the time you're on foot by yourself in pubs. Have you played any organized conquest, squad DM or 5v5?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most of the time you're on foot by yourself in pubs. Have you played any organized conquest or squad DM or 5v5?


Nope and do not plan to...

Why? have you got something you wish to insult me with?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nope and do not plan to...
> 
> Why? have you got something you wish to insult me with?


Nope. It might offer you a little more insight and challenge though. Well, a lot more. You can remove the mouse cursor from the report icon now.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nope. It might offer you a little more insight and challenge though. Well, a lot more. You can remove the mouse cursor from the report icon now.


I am unsure of why you keep stereotyping.... but you are failing by the second, please stop it, i wish to not fall out with you.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Most of the time you're on foot by yourself in pubs. Have you played any organized conquest, squad DM or 5v5?


wow, are you blaming him for playing pubs?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am unsure of why you keep stereotyping.... but you are failing by the second, please stop it, i wish to not fall out with you.


I've seen you complain several times about how the game is too easy, and yet you refuse to discuss it. Cool. I can only go by what you've posted.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> wow, are you blaming him for playing pubs?


I don't know what you're talking about. I'm not blaming anyone for anything, at least right now. I'm simply suggesting that if he would like more of a challenge from the game, it's there.

Oh I get it, you guys are still butthurt over that Euro gamer comment I made. lol get over it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've seen you complain several times about how the game is too easy, and yet you refuse to discuss it. Cool. I can only go by what you've posted.
> I don't know what you're talking about. I'm not blaming anyone for anything, at least right now.


The way the game is it's self leaves no consistency, a buggy mess with screwed up balance.

To not see this... you must be blind.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The way the game is it's self leaves no consistency, a buggy mess with screwed up balance.
> 
> To not see this... you must be blind.


But you see that in itself creates the larger challenge.







Shooting people where they might be, at some point and not where they are is a game of chess.









It's probably about that time for the daily uninstall/reinstall of the game, no?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Dumb servers, when I'm on top of the boards, I get booted off. When I'm doing average, nothing happens. WOW....


QFT for that one. If you are doing amazingly well in a game that's when it strikes. A ban, or the server crashes, or net drops....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The way the game is it's self leaves no consistency, a buggy mess with screwed up balance.
> 
> To not see this... you must be blind.
> 
> 
> 
> But you see that in itself creates the larger challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting people where they might be, at some point and not where they are is a game of chess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's probably about that time for the daily uninstall/reinstall of the game, no?
Click to expand...

lol... you have a point there. Playing within the buggy limits of the game, creating more challenge.. You see the pros abusing all sorts of glitches and abnormalities in the game, trying to gain that little bit of edge.


----------



## amd655

Proof of rant:

Fail mines.





Fail netcode (i die first then he dies from my M16 after)




Screwed hit detection...




When i want a laid back casual game:













These are only the things caught in recorded action.........................


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think we've all seen those situations many, many times, I still gave your station some view time.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think we've all seen those situations many, many times, I still gave your station some view time.


Only in Battlecrap 3

Why i am sick of it for a start....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well show us your battlelog then.


Haha, ironic coming from you.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only in Battlecrap 3
> 
> Why i am sick of it for a start....


Why are you here if you dont even like the game anymore nor play it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why are you here if you dont even like the game anymore nor play it?


For the same reasons your here. To whinge.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh I get it, you guys are still butthurt over that Euro gamer comment I made. lol get over it.


link? i havent seen it i guess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For the same reasons your here. To whinge.


*your*? seriously?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For the same reasons your here. To whinge.


You love stirring things up dont you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> *your*? seriously?


haha


----------



## Slightly skewed

Which one of you has my 9003 packets!?!??!

And the two of you had better stick together because it's the only way you'll ever have a chance. If you're going to nitpick a post make sure to check your own punctuation.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Which one of you has my *9003 packets*!?!??!
> 
> And the two of you had better stick together because it's the only way you'll ever have a chance. If you're going to nitpick a post make sure to check your own punctuation.


Just googled this for you and it brings up search result topics relating to punkbuster it seems, there was a full thread on battlelog some time ago and some threads relating to bfbc2 and other punkbuster games. Maybe try un-install pb and re-install, could be worth a try


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just googled this for you and it brings up search result topics relating to punkbuster it seems, there was a full thread on battlelog some time ago and some threads relating to bfbc2 and other punkbuster games. Maybe try un-install pb and re-install, could be worth a try


It seems to pop up every once in awhile even when PB is up to date. I dunno. Brokenfield 3 lol.


----------



## ipv89

There is no way there is still a ddos after this much time. They broke something and don't want to admit it.

just my 2c


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well this is a first. Me and Ghost just got disconnected from a server (timeout error) and now a Gun Master round that neither of us played just showed up in the battle reports.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61950303/351941396/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well this is a first. Me and Ghost just got disconnected from a server (timeout error) and now a Gun Master round that neither of us played just showed up in the battle reports.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61950303/351941396/


lol... what the?

Epic Facepalm DICE


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol... what the?
> 
> Epic Facepalm DICE


The round was bazaar when the server froze


----------



## El-Fuego

BF3 XBox player here,
Steam/Origin user name : mjkubba


----------



## MorgsTouch

how do you use your microphone in this game lol! i'm a noob I just got it but it's pretty fun so far.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MorgsTouch*
> 
> how do you use your microphone in this game lol! i'm a noob I just got it but it's pretty fun so far.


Personally I use the OCN Teamspeak. It can be lots of fun when people are on. But as far as in game voip, there is none. Only a origin chat feature to talk to your friends.


----------



## MorgsTouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Personally I use the OCN Teamspeak. It can be lots of fun when people are on. But as far as on game voip, there is none. Only a origin chat feature to talk to your friends.


Oh ok thank you


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

man this game runs like crap 1/2 the time, barely ever is it smooth. BC2 was super smooth once I had enough GPU power, and BF3 has never ever felt smooth like BC2

I hope they do better with BF4, don't know if its another AMD driver problem, but its very annoying


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, hopefully some of you guys are online now...gonna play a round or three.


sadly i missed you by an hr or so. lame.

I saw that you're looking forward to Grid 2... have you pre-ordered it?


----------



## amay200

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61963332/356280590/

how likely is it to hit 101% accuracy??

Got my first knife frag... it was creepy, but strangely exhilarating


----------



## amd655

I managed 178% with DAO and Flachette rounds in CQ once, it is pretty easy to get over 100% with a shotgun round that fires multiple shots at once, thus the massive accuracy.

My 870 MCS is around 40-50% accurate because i use SLUGS with it which is a single large bullet type round.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61963332/356280590/
> 
> how likely is it to hit 101% accuracy??
> 
> Got my first knife frag... it was creepy, but strangely exhilarating


Whats knife frag?

Is it even possible to knife a ammo dude when they are firing mortars? Is it even possible to slash them when already holding the knife? Never worked the 2-3 times I tried


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/61963332/356280590/
> 
> how likely is it to hit 101% accuracy??
> 
> Got my first knife frag... it was creepy, but strangely exhilarating
> 
> 
> 
> Whats knife frag?
> 
> Is it even possible to knife a ammo dude when they are firing mortars? Is it even possible to slash them when already holding the knife? Never worked the 2-3 times I tried
Click to expand...

I think he meant a knife kill, and no you can't do an animation knife kill to mortar guys. Probably can't even slash them as you found out. If you slash them long enough they might wonder what that clanging/swooshing noise is and exit the mortar, then you can get em


----------



## Frankrizzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I think he meant a knife kill, and no you can't do an animation knife kill to mortar guys. Probably can't even slash them as you found out. If you slash them long enough they might wonder what that clanging/swooshing noise is and exit the mortar, then you can get em


i usually shoot them in the leg a couple times to get them out of the mortar then knife them


----------



## Krazee

No you C4 them


----------



## amay200

I thought Frag was the proper term to use for a kill.
Quote:


> Frag (video gaming), means to kill someone temporarily in computer games, originated from the military term


source


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I thought Frag was the proper term to use for a kill.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Frag (video gaming), means to kill someone temporarily in computer games, originated from the military term
> 
> 
> 
> source
Click to expand...

It is, but frag has another meaning here.. frag grenades lol. I was wondering how a knife would activate a grenade kill. I know in some rare circumstances you can shoot an enemy mid grenade throw, they drop it and you can get kill that way too.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Alright, hopefully some of you guys are online now...gonna play a round or three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly i missed you by an hr or so. lame.
> 
> I saw that you're looking forward to Grid 2... have you pre-ordered it?
Click to expand...

Yup, from Steam. Got my xbox 360 for windows controller in today too!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> I thought Frag was the proper term to use for a kill.
> source


Frag is an older term not really used in that way anymore. Maybe by the older gamers out there.







But thats still radical!







(from the 80s)
No a days people use the word frag for grenades.


----------



## Jodiuh

I like owned. It just has that lasting linger @ LAN parties that really make the other guy feel less worthy.

eg. "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, OOOOWWWWWWWWNNNEEEEDDDDD YOUR A$$! YEAH!!! YOU GOT OWNED NUBLET!!"


----------



## amd655

No.... that would just get you a punch, well from me anyway.


----------



## Jodiuh

^can't handle the pain.


----------



## amd655

It is just disrespectful, as it is when it is typed on your screen in a game.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.... that would just get you a punch, well from me anyway.


----------



## Jodiuh

lol


----------



## amd655

I thought punching someone is a legitimate way of saying "do not do that"

As words rarely work with anyone this generation.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ummm...no. Its an extremely violent and extreme overeaction for those with little to no control over their emotions. Which generation? The internet generation? My generation?


----------



## amd655

....


----------



## amd655

Well this sucks... quad post and now the original post is gone...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ummm...no. Its an extremely violent and extreme overeaction for those with little to no control over their emotions. Which generation? The internet generation? My generation?


I was not aiming what i said at you, from the way you typed it shouting and screaming, calling someone a noob which is pretty much foul language in the manner it is used....
Is disrespectful, i simply would not allow it, that is all, we are all different.

And what i meant with this generation.

Selfish.
Greedy.
Someone owes them a living.
Cowards.

This comes a lot from the way people live, and from their parents, i dunno i had a terrible upbringing.... but hey.

Was not a personal dig, i just read it and pictured it in my head, i simply would smack a person for doing that to me.









Just being realistic.


----------



## TheYonderGod

I suggest anger management classes.


----------



## amd655

I suggest a walk into the real world









In other news.


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I suggest anger management classes.


You should see my teams chat box when i get raging when they just dont know what they are doing ...its not pretty.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I suggest a walk into the real world


I hate to break it to ya, but physically assaulting someone in the real world gets you arrested and thrown in jail. Then comes the job loss and not being able to find anything decent for the rest of your days. Maybe you lose everything at that point. It ain't worth it. If you can't take a bit of ribbing then your sense of humor and personality needs adjusting.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I hate to break it to ya, but physically assaulting someone in the real world gets you arrested and thrown in jail. Then comes the job loss and not being able to find anything decent for the rest of your days. Maybe you lose everything at that point. It ain't worth it. If you can't take a bit of ribbing then your sense of humor and personality needs adjusting.


Yup, this is where the coward part comes in.

I was not talking about having a chin wag, i was talking about those who mouth off but cannot accept consequence.

Final answer, i will tell po po of you for smacking me...... WAAA

At least some people actually have the courage to mouth off eh...

But when it comes to taking the slam back........

Anyhow, just sums up my point.


----------



## meloj17

I'm sure this is completely relevant to Battlefield 3.


----------



## amd655

If you check out the general behavior on the BF3 forums, and how folk behave, this is very much to do with BF3.

But in technical terms, nope, not a thing to do with it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I like owned. It just has that lasting linger @ LAN parties that really make the other guy feel less worthy.
> 
> eg. "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH, OOOOWWWWWWWWNNNEEEEDDDDD YOUR A$$! YEAH!!! YOU GOT OWNED NUBLET!!"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.... that would just get you a punch, well from me anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^can't handle the pain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No.... that would just get you a punch, well from me anyway.
Click to expand...

lol, you guys crack me up


----------



## amd655

Not everyone can see dark humor...

I like you


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

A new BF3 glitch for me today, game wouldn't start, it would say joining server but no game icon would appear, did that 3 times so I exited battlelog and clicked BF3 and then battlelog wouldn't even open, so I rebooted

And then that other BL glitch, after getting a leaving a game and clicking the server browser list popup, it doesn't list pings.

No wonder they hacked battlelog in protest, its a POS


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I just played for awhile and in a 64p Epicenter server that was about full, I had 75-85% usage w/ crossfire , then I played on a 48 or 58p scavenger server on one of the AM maps I only had 40-50% usage

Why such a difference? Both were @60fps


----------



## Brainsick

I have another question, I have all BF3 expansions except for 'End Game'. I got B2K last night; I usually play in south american servers (since im from Uruguay) with 40-50ms ping, and everything is smooth, however, last night I decided to give the B2K maps a try, but there were no good servers so I just picked a random american (Gulf of Oman/64p) server with a crazy high ping (around 200) just to check how the maps were like, and I noticed the first few seconds the game was unplayable, dropping to like 30fps and below, after a few minutes everything went back to normal running at 60fps vsync.

Would it be safe to assume this was caused by the high ping on my end? Maybe a driver issue?

For the record, I have the network smoothing factor bar all the way up. What do you think?

Any input on the matter will be highly appreciated!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I just played for awhile and in a 64p Epicenter server that was about full, I had 75-85% usage w/ crossfire , then I played on a 48 or 58p scavenger server on one of the AM maps I only had 40-50% usage
> 
> Why such a difference? Both were @60fps


If you had v synch on then that's why. The cards just didn't have to work as hard to keep at 60fps.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Yes I use v-sync but I'm wondering why there's such a difference between the 2 maps? They are both fairly small maps


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Yes I use v-sync but I'm wondering why there's such a difference between the 2 maps? They are both fairly small maps


Does not matter really... you will get large fluctuations in GPU usage throughout any game that you have capped.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> I have another question, I have all BF3 expansions except for 'End Game'. I got B2K last night; I usually play in south american servers (since im from Uruguay) with 40-50ms ping, and everything is smooth, however, last night I decided to give the B2K maps a try, but there were no good servers so I just picked a random american (Gulf of Oman/64p) server with a crazy high ping (around 200) just to check how the maps were like, and I noticed the first few seconds the game was unplayable, dropping to like 30fps and below, after a few minutes everything went back to normal running at 60fps vsync.
> 
> Would it be safe to assume this was caused by the high ping on my end? Maybe a driver issue?
> 
> For the record, I have the network smoothing factor bar all the way up. What do you think?
> 
> Any input on the matter will be highly appreciated!


nah, definitely not a ping issue, gulf is one of the worst maps considering fps
did it happen only once? or more times during game?


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I just played for awhile and in a 64p Epicenter server that was about full, I had 75-85% usage w/ crossfire , then I played on a 48 or 58p scavenger server on one of the AM maps I only had 40-50% usage
> 
> Why such a difference? Both were @60fps


VSYNC on?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Does not matter really... you will get large fluctuations in GPU usage throughout any game that you have capped.


If you never noticed, I'm not talking about throughout a match, I'm talking about 2 separate matches, but anyway, its the games fault or the drivers


----------



## xSociety

Even weirder, I get a boost in FPS with textures on ultra, rather than medium. I restarted the game and everything, same place, ultra textures were about 15-20 fps higher. Go figure.


----------



## croy

played a tdm round on canals and spot this guy up on that tower. how did he get up there? lol


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> played a tdm round on canals and spot this guy up on that tower. how did he get up there? lol


Nice aiming with the parachute probably!


----------



## Black Crow

Hi guys, I'm having some problems with my BF3...
Please, take a look on my post just in case you lnow what's happening:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1392277/evga-gtx-560ti-battlefield-3-problems

Thanks!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Nice aiming with the parachute probably!


yeah he was doing a lot of tricks the entire round. he's like a glitcher or something


----------



## meloj17

Weirdest thing. I normally play 1280*720 120hz but I was playin around with the settings. When I wanted to go back to that res, it was gone!! Only 1280*720 60hz -_-
Can't find it anywhere!! LOL


----------



## amd655

GPU no like 720p...

GPU want 8K


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Weirdest thing. I normally play 1280*720 120hz but I was playin around with the settings. When I wanted to go back to that res, it was gone!! Only 1280*720 60hz -_-
> Can't find it anywhere!! LOL


Try editing the settings file. Documents/Bf3/Settings/PROF_SAVE_profile (open with wordpad, not notepad)
Change these lines
GstRender.FullscreenRefreshRate 120.000000 (this one is your refresh rate
GstRender.ResolutionHeight 720
GstRender.ResolutionHertz 0 (this one always stays at 0, I don't know why, you could probably try changing it but idk if it does anything)
GstRender.ResolutionWidth 1280


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> played a tdm round on canals and spot this guy up on that tower. how did he get up there? lol


good round playing with you crastor.


----------



## Peanuts4

So whats going on with the servers right now?
http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> So whats going on with the servers right now?
> http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3


battlelog update across all bf3 platforms


----------



## TheYonderGod

It's scheduled maintenance until 4 AM PST IIRC


----------



## Slightly skewed

It's been back up for a couple of hours here EST.


----------



## MorgsTouch

When do you guys play on the ocn server? I hate not being able to use my mic to communicate with people and my friends don't play...


----------



## amd655

Going to be having a blast on BF3 again after all this update madness, and a good break









How are things? still terrible netcode and mad bugs?

Or are things just....good for once?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Going to be having a blast on BF3 again after all this update madness, and a good break
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are things? still terrible netcode and mad bugs?


CHECK
Quote:


> Or are things just....good for once?


UNCHECK

You must have a serious case of "Wishful Thinking" lol

I don't think they even updated the game, just the battlelog. It will likely take a serious patch to fix any of the serious issues the game faces anyway, and by then BF4 will be here so who knows what they will do with this game. Possibly just throw it under the rug.


----------



## amd655

They can throw it under the rug if BF4 has none of BF3's problems for sure, as BF3 is not a totally bad game, it just lacks consistency is all.

Only time will tell


----------



## Krazee

Lots of wishful thinking but most likely will not happen.


----------



## amd655

Ok, just got kicked for killing a camping enemy on the crane by ramming my jet into him.... i have it on video too









My first game in a while, and i get kicked... team was terrible, so i took flight into a jet, before recording, i smashed down 3 heli's with a tank.. although i was playing rather laid back and camping a bit.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62230004/791518471/


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, just got kicked for killing a camping enemy on the crane by ramming my jet into him.... i have it on video too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first game in a while, and i get kicked... team was terrible, so i took flight into a jet, before recording, i smashed down 3 heli's with a tank.. although i was playing rather laid back and camping a bit.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62230004/791518471/


I was once up on one of the Caspian antenna discs (I jumped out of my burning Viper and luckily landed there). An enemy tank that was at Forest started firing up at me, but kept hitting the wrong disc like 2 discs up. My friend (that died in the Viper) picked me up in a new Viper (I'm sure the tank guy saw this). I TV'd the hell out of that tank and told him he has pretty bad aim. Turned out it was an admin and he banned me -___- Reason: Disrespectful.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I was once up on one of the Caspian antenna discs (I jumped out of my burning Viper and luckily landed there). An enemy tank that was at Forest started firing up at me, but kept hitting the wrong disc like 2 discs up. My friend (that died in the Viper) picked me up in a new Viper (I'm sure the tank guy saw this). I TV'd the hell out of that tank and told him he has pretty bad aim. Turned out it was an admin and he banned me -___- Reason: Disrespectful.


LOL

I am uploading my footage ^^

Quite ridiculous what "admins" own servers... and how they kick for something that is part of the game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, just got kicked for killing a camping enemy on the crane by ramming my jet into him.... i have it on video too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first game in a while, and i get kicked... team was terrible, so i took flight into a jet, before recording, i smashed down 3 heli's with a tank.. although i was playing rather laid back and camping a bit.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62230004/791518471/


I wanna see this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, just got kicked for killing a camping enemy on the crane by ramming my jet into him.... i have it on video too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first game in a while, and i get kicked... team was terrible, so i took flight into a jet, before recording, i smashed down 3 heli's with a tank.. although i was playing rather laid back and camping a bit.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62230004/791518471/
> 
> 
> 
> I was once up on one of the Caspian antenna discs (I jumped out of my burning Viper and luckily landed there). An enemy tank that was at Forest started firing up at me, but kept hitting the wrong disc like 2 discs up. My friend (that died in the Viper) picked me up in a new Viper (I'm sure the tank guy saw this). I TV'd the hell out of that tank and told him he has pretty bad aim. Turned out it was an admin and he banned me -___- Reason: Disrespectful.
Click to expand...

hahaha, those tower campers are funny. I was playing with a few OCNers a few days ago, rolling in a tank and we were doing pretty well. The enemy team was putting up a bad fight. This was on Kharg Island, and I noticed some sniper shots coming from that large antenna in the center. I put a tank round up there and blew off 3 snipers LOL. No wonder their team was doing so bad, with all those guys camping up there... haha


----------



## amd655

This should be 1080p soon... fresh upload..


----------



## Peanuts4

I have to say I can't fly worth a crap, some people I have seen are amazing do some people use controllers or joysticks cause seriously.


----------



## amd655

Keyboard and mouse mate


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I have to say I can't fly worth a crap, some people I have seen are amazing do some people use controllers or joysticks cause seriously.


Most good pilots use mouse and keyboard, a few use joysticks.

I've primarily been a jet pilot since the game came out. Once you get pretty good the only thing that can take you out is another pilot who is better than you/gets lucky.

Helis can't do anything, A2A launchers are counteracted by ECM/flares or by learning how to dodge missiles and anti-air tanks can be easily avoided once you learn how to position yourself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I have to say I can't fly worth a crap, some people I have seen are amazing do some people use controllers or joysticks cause seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Most good pilots use mouse and keyboard, a few use joysticks.
> 
> I've primarily been a jet pilot since the game came out. Once you get pretty good the only thing that can take you out is another pilot who is better than you/gets lucky.
> 
> Helis can't do anything, A2A launchers are counteracted by ECM/flares or by learning how to dodge missiles and anti-air tanks can be easily avoided once you learn how to position yourself.
Click to expand...

Luckily there are very few good pilots, otherwise people on the ground would be in serious trouble all the time. If you ever end up on a team with no pilots/good pilots and the opposing team has great pilots you pretty much have to stay away from tanks and vehicles, they are like magnets for the jets haha. Definitely some of my least fun conquest games were when my team couldn't deal with good enemy jet or heli pilots.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I wanna see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, those tower campers are funny. I was playing with a few OCNers a few days ago, rolling in a tank and we were doing pretty well. The enemy team was putting up a bad fight. This was on Kharg Island, and I noticed some sniper shots coming from that large antenna in the center. I put a tank round up there and blew off 3 snipers LOL. No wonder their team was doing so bad, with all those guys camping up there... haha


was I in that game? We were getting wrecked regardless of what we tried


----------



## john1016

Whats the best way to fly? By that I mean control wise(controller, joystick, mouse+keyboard)and is there and particular settings you use?


----------



## Peanuts4

I hope in BF4 helis get some good use to for transporting there are some solid helicopter pilots out there too. A week or two ago I found myself in the water after I hit a button and ended up having to swim my ass to shore. Few minutes into swimming I had a chopper pilot hovering over me to pick me up. Players like that A) Awesome teammates, and B) pretty solid pilots. I good pilots credit thats for sure. Is there a way to flip the axis around so its more like driving then flying you know like up is up down is down vs how a helicopters controls are?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Whats the best way to fly? By that I mean control wise(controller, joystick, mouse+keyboard)and is there and particular settings you use?


Joystick...logitech extreme 3d pro to be exact. Bind yaw to the twist function.


----------



## quakermaas

BF3 down ? , me and my cousin can't log into battlelog or Origin

Edit: Its OK, BF forum going crazy over others who cant get logged in


----------



## calavera

Yeah can't log in either, says my password is wrong. Which I know for a fact it isn't.


----------



## roasty

Is the DDOS thing still going on?


----------



## Slightly skewed

I just finished playing for a few hours and I had no issues. There is still the odd initial connection issue when trying to enter a match.


----------



## nooboc2012

My favourite server is down, there is also an unusually small amount of servers and players... Guess I'll just have to wait


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I wanna see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, those tower campers are funny. I was playing with a few OCNers a few days ago, rolling in a tank and we were doing pretty well. The enemy team was putting up a bad fight. This was on Kharg Island, and I noticed some sniper shots coming from that large antenna in the center. I put a tank round up there and blew off 3 snipers LOL. No wonder their team was doing so bad, with all those guys camping up there... haha
> 
> 
> 
> was I in that game? We were getting wrecked regardless of what we tried
Click to expand...

I think so, it was one of the games we were playing together. Caspian border had 2 or 3 good jets constantly killing our tanks, one even road killed me out in the open field... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Peanuts4*
> 
> I hope in BF4 helis get some good use to for transporting there are some solid helicopter pilots out there too. A week or two ago I found myself in the water after I hit a button and ended up having to swim my ass to shore. Few minutes into swimming I had a chopper pilot hovering over me to pick me up. Players like that A) Awesome teammates, and B) pretty solid pilots. I good pilots credit thats for sure. Is there a way to flip the axis around so its more like driving then flying you know like up is up down is down vs how a helicopters controls are?


You can invert the controls in the in-game settings to change that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> Is the DDOS thing still going on?


They never said they actually stopped the DDOS, just got it under control or manageable.. so either the DDOSer found another hole to exploit, or some other issue..

Curious if any attack like this happened to the COD series, anyone know?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Been playing BF3 on PC for a month now coming from console gaming. Seems like there is way more hackers. Getting head shot from across the map with a pistol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Been playing BF3 on PC for a month now coming from console gaming. Seems like there is way more hackers. Getting head shot from across the map with a pistol.


Naa that is just awesome aim.....

LOL


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Naa that is just awesome aim.....
> 
> yup, we both went add it. Had to bust out the aimbot hack as well. LOL
> 
> LOL


----------



## amd655

You mean you used a hack too?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You mean you used a hack too?


hacker vs hacker, seems pretty fair? haha

The .44 magnum can do some impressive distance shots.


----------



## patriotaki

Whats going on with the battelog? Few hours ago i tried to login and i had an error saying wrong username or password, tried to reset it but the war an 403 error database not found or something. After 2 hours it worked with the same password









anws... if you want to add me here is my link

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/putserman/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You mean you used a hack too?


Yes but for a cause. If you can't stop hackers why not use it on them to. What else can ou do?


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Wellll...some on the leaderboards are just shameless stat padders with no lives who must also have OCD or some ****. This is a quote from the TPU forums re. the guy with highest score in the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Kurgan1;2902646*
> Doubtful on him cheating, the guys the king of stat padders. Not only does he only play Metro, but look through all of his current battle reports and his favorite reports. He only plays RU (top side) metro, there isn't a single battle report with him on the bottom side. I just joined on him, he was on RU, round ended, he started on US and quit before spawning (doesn't add to quit percentage). And he noob tubes, getting revived removes the death from your stats, so he most likely just sits back and lobs noob tubes (much easier to do on higher ground than it is on lower ground). He's the scum of the scum, noobtuber (#1 with M320 in the world) who only plays 1 side on one map for the stats, I'm sorry, but 3.3k hours of doing that I would probably off myself.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes but for a cause. If you can't stop hackers why not use it on them to. What else can ou do?


I just dominate no matter what, i rise with pure brilliance and skill, not drop myself lower than the actual cheater.

My own experience vs cheaters:









You are just scum making up excuses, you are a bad player, and a bad person, that is all i can conclude from this.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just dominate no matter what, i rise with pure brilliance and skill, not drop myself lower than the actual cheater.
> 
> My own experience vs cheaters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just scum making up excuses, you are a bad player, and a bad person, that is all i can conclude from this.


Atta boy.. Go on with your bad self.


----------



## amd655

Very pathetic individual.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

What cheaters? I just see a bunch of noobs.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> What cheaters? I just see a bunch of noobs.


Who you talking to?

You can't be that blind surely.


----------



## Ghost12

Ages since i was on a server with an obvious cheater, or not noticed anyway.


----------



## 8800GT

Sorry to change the subject from cheaters here, but I just bought BF3 and honestly it looks pretty bad. I made sure to max everything out and all the textures are horrible.


----------



## wrigleyvillain

Then something else is wrong. Because while I don't know what res they are the textures are definitely not "horrible".


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Try editing the settings file. Documents/Bf3/Settings/PROF_SAVE_profile (open with wordpad, not notepad)
> Change these lines
> GstRender.FullscreenRefreshRate 120.000000 (this one is your refresh rate
> GstRender.ResolutionHeight 720
> GstRender.ResolutionHertz 0 (this one always stays at 0, I don't know why, you could probably try changing it but idk if it does anything)
> GstRender.ResolutionWidth 1280


FIXED! Make sure GPU scaling is checked off.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Sorry to change the subject from cheaters here, but I just bought BF3 and honestly it looks pretty bad. I made sure to max everything out and all the textures are horrible.


Check with your drivers mate...


----------



## grunion

How can I get BF3 to fit on 29.7gb?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Check with your drivers mate...


I've tried 13.3, 13.4 and 13.5b and it still looks crap. Maybe I just went in with big expectations.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I've tried 13.3, 13.4 and 13.5b and it still looks crap. Maybe I just went in with big expectations.


Post a screenshot, so we can have a look.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Post a screenshot, so we can have a look.













I tried picking out some places that highlight the poor textures and overall poor image quality where I believe it should be better.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I've tried 13.3, 13.4 and 13.5b and it still looks crap. Maybe I just went in with big expectations.


Looks like crap?? What are you comparing it to? Only other online shooter that looks better is Crysis 3. If textures look bad you might need a more powerful GPU so you can bump up the MSAA to 4x and use Ultra textures.

What settings are you using?

Edit: Saw your pics. BF3 is primarily a multiplayer game. Dice probably spent 70% of their developing time on multiplayer, vs 30% campaign.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks like crap?? What are you comparing it to? Only other online shooter that looks better is Crysis 3. If textures look bad you might need a more powerful GPU so you can bump up the MSAA to 4x and use Ultra textures.
> 
> What settings are you using?
> 
> Edit: Saw your pics. BF3 is primarily a multiplayer game. Dice probably spent 70% of their developing time on multiplayer, vs 30% campaign.


Sorry forgot that picture, and I used 75 FOV not 90 in the screenies.



But I had not thought of that. When I play MP though if anything, it looks a little worse not better so I figured I would use SP as a representation.


----------



## RemagCP

That is one of the best looking/ most colorful missions in the campaign. If you think that one is ugly, well it doesn't look much better.









I highly recommend you use SweetFX with this game. Not only does it have better color correction, it also get's rid of that horrible fog/blur in multiplayer. Oh and you can't get banned (I'm 99% sure) considering I've been using it since the 2nd or 3rd DLC. I thought BF3 looked incredible until I used it, now I can't play without it.


----------



## Swolern

Well i see what you are saying about the textures. They look pretty bland in a few of your pics. The game is almost 2 years old when you think about it. I guess I always play BF3 mp for the fun factor. While Crysis 3 textures are tons better, the multiplayer is just not as fun as BF3, imo.


----------



## Stikes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> That is one of the best looking/ most colorful missions in the campaign. If you think that one is ugly, well it doesn't look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you use SweetFX with this game. Not only does it have better color correction, it also get's rid of that horrible fog/blur in multiplayer. Oh and you can't get banned (I'm 99% sure) considering I've been using it since the 2nd or 3rd DLC. I thought BF3 looked incredible until I used it, now I can't play without it.


I suggest doing this with caution due to the threat of ban for using 3rd party tools, It does look better with sweetfx, especially if you use it with planetside 2, but unfortunately it looks like a "hacking tool" to anti cheat systems.


----------



## RemagCP

Ye, I was too afraid to use it in PS2 as a dev said it will cause a ban. With BF3 though I could swear someone from DICE said its cool and it doesn't cause bans (I haven't gotten a ban or even a kick from it).


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> That is one of the best looking/ most colorful missions in the campaign. If you think that one is ugly, well it doesn't look much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I highly recommend you use SweetFX with this game. Not only does it have better color correction, it also get's rid of that horrible fog/blur in multiplayer. Oh and you can't get banned (I'm 99% sure) considering I've been using it since the 2nd or 3rd DLC. I thought BF3 looked incredible until I used it, now I can't play without it.


That is pretty disappointing. Was hoping it was just my game


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried picking out some places that highlight the poor textures and overall poor image quality where I believe it should be better.


Looking at newly released games you can see a big difference in textures. I can even see the grouting glimmer in between the cement flooring. Wow!


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looking at newly released games you can see a big difference in textures. I can even see the grouting glimmer in between the cement flooring. Wow!


Looks like some metro goodness


----------



## patriotaki

do you join the bf3 server from oc.net? its always empty :S


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just dominate no matter what, i rise with pure brilliance and skill, not drop myself lower than the actual cheater.
> 
> My own experience vs cheaters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just scum making up excuses, you are a bad player, and a bad person, that is all i can conclude from this.
> 
> 
> 
> Atta boy.. Go on with your bad self.
Click to expand...

ROFL!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried picking out some places that highlight the poor textures and overall poor image quality where I believe it should be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at newly released games you can see a big difference in textures. I can even see the grouting glimmer in between the cement flooring. Wow!
Click to expand...

What game is that?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ROFL!
> What game is that?


Metro Last Light. It just came out last week.


----------



## Jodiuh

That reminds me, I still need to go through the first one!


----------



## Ghost12

Strange finding this morning, i just joined an empty server because i am having some graphics issues, large artifacts since last night, to try work out the problem and the server i joined randomly was only a 2 player start? how is this possible? someone else joined and the round started


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How can I get BF3 to fit on 29.7gb?


Do you have premium with all maps ? I remember reading somewhere that you can delete dlc folders you don't use so it takes up less room. Also a clean install will take up less room then an older install with repeated updates. My Battlefield 3 folder with all dlc and a very old install is sitting at 34.2 so you don't seem too far off. Good luck, maybe somebody else will have some better answers for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Strange finding this morning, i just joined an empty server because i am having some graphics issues, large artifacts since last night, to try work out the problem and the server i joined randomly was only a 2 player start? how is this possible? someone else joined and the round started


Maybe they changed the min. start in a recent update. That would be nice, too late but nice.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Do you have premium with all maps ? I remember reading somewhere that you can delete dlc folders you don't use so it takes up less room. Also a clean install will take up less room then an older install with repeated updates. My Battlefield 3 folder with all dlc and a very old install is sitting at 34.2 so you don't seem too far off. Good luck, maybe somebody else will have some better answers for you.
> Maybe they changed the min. start in a recent update. That would be nice, too late but nice.


No i think it must of been an error somewhere, i just tried joining the same empty server and can not connect, this happens if the server config file is wrong, ie set to 2, just stays loading but it definitely worked this morning. Odd


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys







Would it be possible to add to the OP a list of GPUs that can max the game @1080p?


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys







Would it be possible to add to the OP a list of GPUs that can max the game @1080p?


----------



## amd655

GTX 480
GTX 580
GTX 660 Ti
GTX 670
GTX 680
GTX 590
GTX 690
GTX Titan

6970
7870
7870 XT
7950
7970
6990
7990


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *quakermaas*
> 
> Post a screenshot, so we can have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried picking out some places that highlight the poor textures and overall poor image quality where I believe it should be better.
Click to expand...

This game can't really be scrutinized for it's beauty, because then you just realize how poor some of it looks









The game stands out in the overall look, when you are running around the map, not necessarily staring at the bushes or the bad textures on debris, etc. More like if you are running around and notice a jet just exploded in the distance, see some firefights going on, debris effects and rubble coming down around you during a fight.

Also I'm pretty sure the single player looks even better than the MP can ever look, so it is what it is. For what the game accomplishes it looks good.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That reminds me, I still need to go through the first one!


same here lol... I'd also like to play: Batman Arkham Asylum (and Arkham City) Tomb Raider, L.A. Noir, Just Cause 1 & 2, Prototype, Lost Planet, Crysis 2, STALKER CoP, Warhammer Space Marine, Sleeping Dogs, Darksiders 1&2, Assassins Creed Revelations & AC3, Far Cry,)


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This game can't really be scrutinized for it's beauty, because then you just realize how poor some of it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game stands out in the overall look, when you are running around the map, not necessarily staring at the bushes or the bad textures on debris, etc. More like if you are running around and notice a jet just exploded in the distance, see some firefights going on, debris effects and rubble coming down around you during a fight.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure the single player looks even better than the MP can ever look, so it is what it is. For what the game accomplishes it looks good.


It's not even the fact that I think it looks terrible. It looks better in other peoples screenshots and videos compared to mine even with full res.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> This game can't really be scrutinized for it's beauty, because then you just realize how poor some of it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game stands out in the overall look, when you are running around the map, not necessarily staring at the bushes or the bad textures on debris, etc. More like if you are running around and notice a jet just exploded in the distance, see some firefights going on, debris effects and rubble coming down around you during a fight.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure the single player looks even better than the MP can ever look, so it is what it is. For what the game accomplishes it looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not even the fact that I think it looks terrible. It looks better in other peoples screenshots and videos compared to mine even with full res.
Click to expand...

Well the SweetFX injector was mentioned, that has a very noticeable impact on how the game looks, if it was used in the screenshots you saw that could be the reason. This game is really quirky though, plays differently for everyone it seems, some people have tons of issues, graphical artifacts, and some people get off easy, it just works.


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> How can I get BF3 to fit on 29.7gb?


Anyone?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone?


I think if you miss out some expansions, it will cut down the entire size of your installation.

I am unsure as to what corresponds to each expansion in your installation, but here is some info.

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Battlefield-3/How-do-i-uninstall-DLC-s/td-p/136694


----------



## amd655

Textures are terrible, and it looks terrible...............................................


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Thread bans are now in place so anyone who wants to ruin this thread, will get thread bans and each time you do, the length of the ban will get progressively longer and longer until you are no longer welcomed in this thread.

This applies to everyone who doesn't want to behave and follow the rules, got it?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Thread bans are now in place so anyone who wants to ruin this thread, will get thread bans and each time you do, the length of the ban will get progressively longer and longer until you are no longer welcomed in this thread.
> 
> This applies to everyone who doesn't want to behave and follow the rules, got it?


Understood


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I love these silly excuses.


What silly excuses are you referring to?


----------



## amd655

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazee

I dont see anything wrong with those screen shots..


----------



## amd655

I think we just had a bad egg in the thread really...

I have never completed single player, all i can say is... the game looks stunning at 1440p, and it does at 1080p with native resolutions.

Anything that looks worse than these shots is either user error, or settings.
/ drivers.

I am running this on out of date hardware with no problems, i never seem to drop below 30fps at 1440p with maxed settings and 2xMSAA, which is great for what it is...

I am sorry to those who are having problems, but i just cannot see it at all.


----------



## Swolern

Agree those screen shots look great. I think the other guy that posted the poor texture screen shots yesterday just picked a bad spot in the game where the devs didnt put much time on the textures.


----------



## xSociety

I couldn't care less about bad textures when they're so far out of the way and insignificant that people have to go search for them on purpose. That's just a waste of resources.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Anyone?


I'm pretty sure the only way to lower the size is to remove one of the expansions. A clean install with all expansions at this point is 30.5gb, is there a reason you can't make about 800mb more space? If you're trying to fit it on your main OS SSD though you're going to need at least a couple hundred more megabytes free for cache and stuff, when I had just a couple megabytes free I kept trying to watch youtube videos and they wouldn't load and I was so confused until I realized it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wrigleyvillain*
> 
> 4X MSAA makes a huge IQ difference as well with regards to views from a distance as well as thinner lines like fences and cranes.


YES IT DOES!!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That reminds me, I still need to go through the first one!
> 
> 
> 
> same here lol... I'd also like to play: Batman Arkham Asylum (and Arkham City) Tomb Raider, L.A. Noir, Just Cause 1 & 2, Prototype, Lost Planet, Crysis 2, STALKER CoP, Warhammer Space Marine, Sleeping Dogs, Darksiders 1&2, Assassins Creed Revelations & AC3, Far Cry,)
Click to expand...

Lol, ur as bad as me! I started Tomb Raider Underworld last night!

Also, lol @ thread bans. I saw this picture and new something was coming.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Still getting the artifact problem with latest drivers...nvidia....do something


----------



## 428cobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Still getting the artifact problem with latest drivers...nvidia....do something


are you using the new beta driver for metro i am and its got b3 all wacked out now


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> *lots of screenshots*


Holy batman this game is *REALISTIC* !







I had forgotten..


----------



## amd655

Any time


----------



## calavera

double XP time


----------



## Jodiuh

That's this weekend? Starting when?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That's this weekend? Starting when?


Its active now, just got myself 48000 points on my first round of the day lol, lovely may it continue

@amd your screenshots are nice and all but please add a spoiler it took forever to catch up to the thread lol


----------



## amd655

But you cannot beat the taste of SPAM!

Naa... i just enjoyed doing them


----------



## patriotaki

Double XP active now !!









Lets get some xp together , add me









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/putserman/


----------



## Jodiuh

^added!

Got some stuff to do today, but I'll be on later...hoping to see enough friends/OCNer's to play for many hours today!

Edit: here's mine:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Jodiuh/

I like to laugh a lot.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> YES IT DOES!!!!
> Lol, ur as bad as me! I started Tomb Raider Underworld last night!
> 
> Also, lol @ thread bans. I saw this picture and new something was coming.


You hate everyone?

Everyone is in your block list....


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> ^added!
> 
> Got some stuff to do today, but I'll be on later...hoping to see enough friends/OCNer's to play for many hours today!


hmm didnt get your friend request .. give me your link?


----------



## patriotaki

its ok now ;D i got your request.. i will be happy to play with you


----------



## Jodiuh

YEA FRIEND!!!!

forgot to sleep last night...a little edgy today!!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You hate everyone?
> 
> Everyone is in your block list....


Really....


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Yes, some double XP! Maybe I'll finally rank up again


----------



## amd655

Off to have some sleep..... been awake 27 hours now....


----------



## Krazee

NVidia 780 details released, between 54 to 56 fps on 2560 x 1600 max settings


----------



## john1016

If anyone wants to add me my battlelog is johnn1016.


----------



## BreakDown

To anyone who uses slugs on shotguns, can you tell me if you notice the spas-12 not performing properly? When i equip slugs on the 870mcs i feel like its more reliable with the the 1 shot kill and i cant really tell why, on paper the spas-12 should be just as good with slugs.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> To anyone who uses slugs on shotguns, can you tell me if you notice the spas-12 not performing properly? When i equip slugs on the 870mcs i feel like its more reliable with the the 1 shot kill and i cant really tell why, on paper the spas-12 should be just as good with slugs.


Don't use them a lot, but when I do I use the SPAS with slug and haven't noticed anything. May be time for a comparison and see if I can tell a difference. Will let you know if I get a chance to do it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> To anyone who uses slugs on shotguns, can you tell me if you notice the spas-12 not performing properly? When i equip slugs on the 870mcs i feel like its more reliable with the the 1 shot kill and i cant really tell why, on paper the spas-12 should be just as good with slugs.


Yes, it's like hit detection just doesn't work sometimes.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't usually use shotguns HARDLY ever but yes the hit detection sucks big time in BF3 due to lag or whatever is happening in the code. It's very common. Heck i don't know why shotguns are too L33T if you use a scope. kinda funny really.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> YES IT DOES!!!!
> Lol, ur as bad as me! I started Tomb Raider Underworld last night!


I like to consider myself a collector of digital games, as opposed to a player of games. I'd say we could enter a support group together but we'd likely end up talking about sales and buying more games.

it sucks that thacaz is missing this xp event too

anyone else having issues connecting to the OCN teamspeak server?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> anyone else having issues connecting to the OCN teamspeak server?


Yep seems to be down at the moment.


----------



## amay200

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62415038/356280590/

MERZ-is was spawn camping...


----------



## amd655

Sorry for SPAM.

Check out when i had a bash with 870MCS slugs, you will see on quite a few occasions the hit detection is screwed up, but you just have to try and keep moving, if you stay still you are pretty much dead.




The recon player was the most noticeable.


----------



## Slightly skewed

^^Reload! Reload! These where my thoughts at several points.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes, it's like hit detection just doesn't work sometimes.


+1 this is 100% true, not sure on the other shottie`s as not really used them but with the spas/slugs especially hip fire sometimes no hit marker close up and point blank. Ads never fails to hit. I did read somewhere this was to do with when being suppressed though, just don`t use it often enough to gauge. Only time ever used it was when used to play metro a lot ( not had a round for months now) to clear the cafe buildings sometimes.


----------



## Krazee

DICE, "Hit Detection? Whats that? It's spray and pray!!!!" with evil stupid laugh


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> ^^Reload! Reload! These where my thoughts at several points.


----------



## feltadox1337

Looking for someone to complete the co op achievements with and of course play regular BF3 with.

My origin ID is _Abs1337_, feel free to add me. And I usually play around 12PM EST


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feltadox1337*
> 
> Looking for someone to complete the co op achievements with and of course play regular BF3 with.
> 
> My origin ID is _Abs1337_, feel free to add me. And I usually play around 12PM EST


Added. I also need to finish the co op missions.


----------



## amd655

If any of you struggle with flying the choppa. give me a bell, i will fly for you









TTM_Funky_UK


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> YES IT DOES!!!!
> Lol, ur as bad as me! I started Tomb Raider Underworld last night!
> 
> 
> 
> I like to consider myself a collector of digital games, as opposed to a player of games. I'd say we could enter a support group together but we'd likely end up talking about sales and buying more games.
> 
> it sucks that thacaz is missing this xp event too
> 
> anyone else having issues connecting to the OCN teamspeak server?
Click to expand...

I have pretty much entered that point as well, tons of unplayed games. Though I do plan to play most of them through, it's going to be a long while... as slowly as I make it through some of them, then buying more games that I want when they go on drastic sales... never ending haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yes, it's like hit detection just doesn't work sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 this is 100% true, not sure on the other shottie`s as not really used them but with the spas/slugs especially hip fire sometimes no hit marker close up and point blank. Ads never fails to hit. I did read somewhere this was to do with when being suppressed though, just don`t use it often enough to gauge. Only time ever used it was when used to play metro a lot ( not had a round for months now) to clear the cafe buildings sometimes.
Click to expand...

Suppression is really a pain when using any of the precision weapons. (funny to consider a shotgun as precision) but if you are suppressed while using the bolt actions, or shotgun + slugs, you really get screwed over. Some already consider shotguns OP, so if they had perfect hit detection, just think of how awesome they would be? The haters would have real cause to complain then.

I was watching one of xFactors scrim matches, and one of the guys on opposing team was using a 870 slug combo, they were yelling out to beware of him every time they saw him, like he was the ultimate death machine.


----------



## BreakDown

I just hit the 1000 kills milestone with the 870mcs and ive only used slugs with it since ive unlocked them. I can tell that suppresion does affect quite a bit your accuracy when using the 870mcs but my issue is with the spas-12 not the 870mcs.

The spas-12 seems to not perform well with the slugs compared to the 870mcs. Sometimes with the spas12 i will get a hitmarker on a guy at close range, he turns around, shoots me and im dead. The guys health is almost full, its as if i shoot him with a regular round instead of a slug. I cant tell why, because sometimes i will down the enemy in one shot, sometimes i will not do nearly any damage. This scenario is on people that are not shooting back when i fire my first shot, so suppression should not be an issue.

I think the spas-12 with slugs is bugged or something is going on. On paper, the spas-12 should be just as good if not better than the 870mcs. The spas-12 has slightly better recovery time after each shot than the 870, so having slugs with the spas-12 should give you the ability to one shot several opponents slightly faster than with the 870, however, its poor reliability is a big issue.

anyone else noticed this specific issue?

EDIT: some of you are saying that not firing while ADS causes the spas-12 to miss, even if the hitmarker appears, i will look into that.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I've shot people 3 times in the back while they where crouching and they didn't die. Actually I can't count the number of times I've shot people 2 or 3 times point blank only to have them kill me and walk away. I just chalk it up to hit detection + lag + hip fire+ dice = fail.


----------



## mtbiker033

saw comments about sweetFX and just wanted to say I have been using it in BF3 for months with no problem whatsoever in mulitplayer. It makes BF3 looks SO much better, I couldn't play this without it!


----------



## kbros

Anyone wanna hop on BF3 multiplayer? I have no friends on their and you guys seem like a friendly bunch. I've just switched over from xbox and I only played this game pretty much ,so I'm an alright player.
My name is KayBros on battlelog. Also don't have any map packs being as I just got this a few days ago for $10


----------



## amd655

Sorry, my net is thrashed for 4 hours, uploading Native 1440p BF3 video (to go with the images i took)


----------



## croy

anyone notice flickering with the new nvidia drivers?


----------



## A.D.D.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Anyone wanna hop on BF3 multiplayer? I have no friends on their and you guys seem like a friendly bunch. I've just switched over from xbox and I only played this game pretty much ,so I'm an alright player.
> My name is KayBros on battlelog. Also don't have any map packs being as I just got this a few days ago for $10


Added. I should be on in the next hour or so.


----------



## kbros

Sweet, ready for some teamwork finally lol.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> anyone notice flickering with the new nvidia drivers?


No, it seems smoother now with the new driver.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> anyone notice flickering with the new nvidia drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it seems smoother now with the new driver.
Click to expand...

Are you just judging by sight, or do you have any fps numbers to throw out? My pc can always use an fps boost...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are you just judging by sight, or do you have any fps numbers to throw out? My pc can always use an fps boost...


Yes, I was going by feel/sight. Kinda hard to pay attention to the FPS rate playing multiplayer.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Are you just judging by sight, or do you have any fps numbers to throw out? My pc can always use an fps boost...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I was going by feel/sight. Kinda hard to pay attention to the FPS rate playing multiplayer.
Click to expand...

I'm on 310.xx is it the general concensus that I should upgrade to 320.xx or another set? I almost kinda expect the drivers to work differently for everyone so this advice might not even matter...

This applies to the Work Rig below.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> No, it seems smoother now with the new driver.


yeah its much smoother and i gained 5fps but..


----------



## amd655

Not quite as bad as my flicker....




314.22

(using 320.18 now, no issues at all)


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol wow, were those due to the drivers or the last DLC/patch from DICE?

I know recently I have had a few spots with some flickering textures. Just small things like a sign or piece of wall. Also on my first kill/death the notification text is like all Black, then after that it is fine.. really weird.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol wow, were those due to the drivers or the last DLC/patch from DICE?
> 
> I know recently I have had a few spots with some flickering textures. Just small things like a sign or piece of wall. Also on my first kill/death the notification text is like all Black, then after that it is fine.. really weird.


i suspect the drivers. didn't experience any issue with the previous 314.xx drivers..


----------



## kcuestag

Can you guys please have a look at this guy and report him for hacks (aimbot):

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/89372669690

He was doing instant 360 turns killing everyone like mad in Metro, please report him, seems like if he gets many reports EA will take a look at it and ban him.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Can you guys please have a look at this guy and report him for hacks (aimbot):
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/89372669690
> 
> He was doing instant 360 turns killing everyone like mad in Metro, please report him, seems like if he gets many reports EA will take a look at it and ban him.


No problem at all









Highest kill streak: 78

Quit percent: 46

1024 SPM at his rank, and in Conquest matches.

99.9% on cheatometer.

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=50cbfe90a2399b0060de3011aadb840a&p=89372669690


----------



## amd655

Uh oh..


----------



## john1016

Has teamspeak worked at all today? Wont let me log in.


----------



## amd655

This will be 1440p (original)





It is now 1440p (original) (͡°﻿ ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I take it you dont count yourself?
> Anyway hit detection has been buggy since after the alpha when they reduced damage on everything.


Agreed. Pre Alpha had it just right. Why did they have to change everything? Even the amount of damage the abyss below the map dealt was spot on.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Hi Guys, it would be appreciated if everyone could keep the number of pictures to a maximum of 5 please. Not only does it consume a lot of bandwidth but the forum becomes quite laggy making it incredibly annoying to navigate through. Also, when you are posting many screenshots, please ensure that you put it under the spoiler function. Also, don't double post either.

The spoiler code for those who don't know is

Code:



Code:


[spoiler]insert picture/text here[/spoiler]

if you want to name it use the following.

Code:



Code:


[spoiler=Cool pic inside][/spoiler]

Cheers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5entinel*
> 
> Hi Guys, it would be appreciated if everyone could keep the number of pictures to a maximum of 10-12 please. Not only does it consume a lot of bandwidth but the forum becomes quite laggy making it incredibly annoying to navigate through. Also, when you are posting many screenshots, please ensure that you put it under the spoiler function. Also, don't double post either.
> 
> The spoiler code for those who don't know is
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [spoiler]insert picture/text here[/spoiler]
> 
> if you want to name it use the following.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=Cool pic inside][/spoiler]
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for adding a spoiler to my images, i was just about to go do it myself


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This will be 1440p (original)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is now 1440p (original) (͡°﻿ ͜ʖ ͡°)


That's actually pretty decent quality. That would take me a month literally to upload with my speeds. How large was the file?

And you might want to book an appointment with a physician to have that square on your face checked out.


----------



## amd655

Hahahaha.

I managed to encode the file from an outputted 23GB (Sony Vegas NV CUDA) to a tiny 1.08GB for YT with Handbrake


----------



## Captivate

Add me: Captivader
Summer has started and I'm playing....ALOT


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

By the way guys, teamspeak is currently down at the moment so those who are trying to get that would explain why you can't. Please be assured that the team is on it but bare the pain a little while longer


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hahahaha.
> 
> I managed to encode the file from an outputted 23GB (Sony Vegas NV CUDA) to a tiny 1.08GB for YT with Handbrake


Cuda hasnt worked in Sony Vegas for quite some time?

Why do you use sony vegas, then handbrake?


----------



## nooboc2012

Can't login to origin anyone?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cuda hasnt worked in Sony Vegas for quite some time?
> 
> Why do you use sony vegas, then handbrake?


You are obviously doing it all wrong.





Handbrake can encode a video to downsize it without losing too much quality using CBR.
23GB is not healthy for my connection.


----------



## nooboc2012

All good now


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are obviously doing it all wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake can encode a video to downsize it without losing too much quality using CBR.
> 23GB is not healthy for my connection.


I am going to go 1440p this year sometime. Holding off for the amd 8 series gpu to launch to see if maybe swap out to the high end single gpu or pick up 2x 7970 to replace my 2 x 7870 if the prices fall nicely.


----------



## digitally

Half-assed cover up after admin abusing? (Previously server title was "OVERCLOCK.NET T/B | Ranks | Map/Mode Voting | Plugins") lol








You can run but you cannot hide. (I'm aware its not the "Official" OCN server, If you want to represent OCN. Do it in a proper way. Not abusing because your team is losing)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Half-assed cover up after admin abusing? (Previously server title was "OVERCLOCK.NET T/B | Ranks | Map/Mode Voting | Plugins") lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run but you cannot hide. (I'm aware its not the "Official" OCN server, If you want to represent OCN. Do it in a proper way. Not abusing because your team is losing)
> 
> [I
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1478913/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


This post does not make sense unless i am missing something.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> This post does not make sense unless i am missing something.


probably would make sense to the guy claiming he is from OCN.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> probably would make sense to the guy claiming he is from OCN.


He is an ocn forum member to my knowledge, all his friends list are ocn members also.


----------



## jach11

For anyone who is wondering. The official overclock.net servers are all listed here in the sticky.
http://www.overclock.net/f/139/overclock-net-game-servers


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You are obviously doing it all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handbrake can encode a video to downsize it without losing too much quality using CBR.
> 23GB is not healthy for my connection.


Yes, says that aswell here.
But when you use it, aka you press Render, nothing happens on the GPU, usage is 0% and CPU does all the work.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Half-assed cover up after admin abusing? (Previously server title was "OVERCLOCK.NET T/B | Ranks | Map/Mode Voting | Plugins") lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run but you cannot hide. (I'm aware its not the "Official" OCN server, If you want to represent OCN. Do it in a proper way. Not abusing because your team is losing)


As was mentioned earlier, we never gave this member permission to use the "Overclock.net" name. His server is not an example of our game servers.

We have two BF3 servers at the moment.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-32-man-HARDCORE-RUSH-Metro-Peak-Seine/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/

Thank you guys.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> As was mentioned earlier, we never gave this member permission to use the "Overclock.net" name. His server is not an example of our game servers.
> 
> We have two BF3 servers at the moment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-32-man-HARDCORE-RUSH-Metro-Peak-Seine/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys.


Ahh i get you, i missed the point of the original post as was not very clear in the meaning


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> Half-assed cover up after admin abusing? (Previously server title was "OVERCLOCK.NET T/B | Ranks | Map/Mode Voting | Plugins") lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run but you cannot hide. (I'm aware its not the "Official" OCN server, If you want to represent OCN. Do it in a proper way. Not abusing because your team is losing)


I never passed it off as an official server, looking at the description you could see that it was offered by a member (me) for use by OCN members, just a differently ran server. with different game modes / maps and plugins, that is all. you kept stealing vehicles from the enemy home (uncap) base. which if you read the rules was not allowed. so i killed you and said to read the rules

the name has been changed several times due to getting it set up in a good manner. and was told to change the name from ocn because it wasn't an official server. btw even technically speaking, the tos says not able to make commercial gain, which was I asking for money? i pay for the server, and offered it to the members of ocn, and said check out ocn at overclock.net that is, i guess you could say it was homage / tribute / a thanks for a great place.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

is there unlockable snow camo for ... maps with snow ?


----------



## hamzta09

Occurs now with 314.22 aswell!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> is there unlockable snow camo for ... maps with snow ?


See above... that is MDMA camo


----------



## tiramoko

does anyone having a problem when installing the browser plug in? it's been 4 days now, my bf3 wont play because the plug in wont install.
any idea? i disabled my adblock plus and firewall already but it did not fix the proble,


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiramoko*
> 
> does anyone having a problem when installing the browser plug in? it's been 4 days now, my bf3 wont play because the plug in wont install.
> any idea? i disabled my adblock plus and firewall already but it did not fix the proble,


Which browser? Disable all your extensions or try reinstalling the browser. Back up your favorites etc if you do that.

I use chrome and I never have to disable adblock or change firewall settings.


----------



## xSociety

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Occurs now with 314.22 aswell!





Your GPU is messed up or you are overclocking too high? You are literally the only person with this problem. Are you sure you aren't out trying to get problems so you can bash the game more? lol


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Which browser? Disable all your extensions or try reinstalling the browser. Back up your favorites etc if you do that.
> 
> I use chrome and I never have to disable adblock or change firewall settings.


I have chrome and firefox installed for just that reason. Sometimes firefox wont launch the game, when that happens i just use chrome.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You are literally the only person with this problem.


To be honest, he's not, I've been getting artifacts too since updating my nvidia drivers to 320.18 and other people have reported it as well on the WHQL release thread on the nvidia forums (and im pretty sure in here too).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Your GPU is messed up or you are overclocking too high? You are literally the only person with this problem. Are you sure you aren't out trying to get problems so you can bash the game more? lol


"literally the only person with this problem"
Yes, AMD655 had this issue, so did another guy, and a bunch on battlelog.

Heck AMD even posted his own vid/screen before with the same issue.. read the thread please.


----------



## zi3m

Hello all.. I am trying to get SweetFX to come out good but... it looks so bad. Every preset I found that so many people love just look horrible on my screen. In all situations the darks are too dark and the brights are too bright. It looks so unnatural... Should I just forget about it and go with the stock colors?? This is frustrating me so much lol, thanks.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> You are literally the only person with this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, he's not, I've been getting artifacts too since updating my nvidia drivers to 320.18 and other people have reported it as well on the WHQL release thread on the nvidia forums (and im pretty sure in here too).
Click to expand...

then downgrade, lol, beta drivers are not always the stuff you want. you do not always have to jump on beta things, the milisecond they come out, because things like this happen. switch back to the most recent full release and you should be ok.

you guys all complain about the problems when you all seem to already know the cause, and the solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Hello all.. I am trying to get SweetFX to come out good but... it looks so bad. Every preset I found that so many people love just look horrible on my screen. In all situations the darks are too dark and the brights are too bright. It looks so unnatural... Should I just forget about it and go with the stock colors?? This is frustrating me so much lol, thanks.


I am not entirely familiar with sweetFX however, this game can look quite good with the right res and quality. what do you run at? I see sweetfx as:

maxed out games settings, and highest native resolutions above 1080p (25660x1440 min) THEN maybe squeeze some extra nice quality into it, as long as you GPU can handle the already maxed settings.

If you are running anything lower than ultra, then sweetfx may not be as good as ultra at 1080p or higher.

adding it on top of that, obv would need a good GPU(s) which is the point of sweetFX to make things look even better than the game itself is capable. I may be wrong but that's my thoughts.

as for fixing settings i can't really help their, however what are the things you do not like blur? I have heard thta alot. maybe a settings area about motion blur etc. make sure in games is turned off as well. perhaps?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> Hello all.. I am trying to get SweetFX to come out good but... it looks so bad. Every preset I found that so many people love just look horrible on my screen. In all situations the darks are too dark and the brights are too bright. It looks so unnatural... Should I just forget about it and go with the stock colors?? This is frustrating me so much lol, thanks.


You sure the configs you found are properly loaded by sweetfx?
Go get the configurator and adjust yourself, keep the game in window mode and simply adjust in sweetfx, go to game, press pause to apply and note the differences.

Put gamma (in tonemap) to 0.95 or similar.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> then downgrade, lol, beta drivers are not always the stuff you want. you do not always have to jump on beta things, the milisecond they come out, because things like this happen. switch back to the most recent full release and you should be ok.
> 
> you guys all complain about the problems when you all seem to already know the cause, and the solution.


314.22 is a WHQL driver, why downgrade?
320.00 and 320.14 are betas.

These 3 all have the issue, however much more present on 320 and up.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> then downgrade, lol, beta drivers are not always the stuff you want. you do not always have to jump on beta things, the milisecond they come out, because things like this happen. switch back to the most recent full release and you should be ok.
> 
> you guys all complain about the problems when you all seem to already know the cause, and the solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 314.22 is a WHQL driver, why downgrade?
> 320.00 and 320.14 are betas.
> 
> These 3 all have the issue, however much more present on 320 and up.
Click to expand...

I thought I read he was using the beta drivers lol, my bad. in either case you should not necessarily upgrade if you are not having problem. don't fix what isn't broken lol









but the issue may be elsewhere. does origin offer a file check? like steam validation? if so try that, or re download real quick maybe textures etc got corrupted. if not I am not too sure, other than the GPU may not be able to handle it, or its OC'd too much.

well I run maxed, everything at ultra, this that, with 2560x1440p and looks fine runs fine, however since my eyes suck and everything seams too small like the hud and people far away lol. i run maxed at 1080p, with a second monitor for TS and chats etc.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> well I run maxed, everything at ultra, this that, with 2560x1440p and looks fine runs fine, however since my eyes suck and everything seams too small like the hud and people far away lol. i run maxed at 1080p, with a second monitor for TS and chats etc.


I do not think your eyes are bad, it depends on how you play..

I play at 1366x768 when i sit across my room on my bed on Crysis 3 due to the size of things on screen, and i also can max the game out with full on eye candy...

The further away you are, the higher the pixel density looks because the pixels are smaller.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I thought I read he was using the beta drivers lol, my bad. in either case you should not necessarily upgrade if you are not having problem. don't fix what isn't broken lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the issue may be elsewhere. does origin offer a file check? like steam validation? if so try that, or re download real quick maybe textures etc got corrupted. if not I am not too sure, other than the GPU may not be able to handle it, or its OC'd too much.
> 
> well I run maxed, everything at ultra, this that, with 2560x1440p and looks fine runs fine, however since my eyes suck and everything seams too small like the hud and people far away lol. i run maxed at 1080p, with a second monitor for TS and chats etc.


What driver are you using then? My friend who just got a titan himself, who also plays at 2560x1440 gets these glitches once every round and requires a restart of the game, hes using 320 point something.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> well I run maxed, everything at ultra, this that, with 2560x1440p and looks fine runs fine, however since my eyes suck and everything seams too small like the hud and people far away lol. i run maxed at 1080p, with a second monitor for TS and chats etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think your eyes are bad, it depends on how you play..
> 
> I play at 1366x768 when i sit across my room on my bed on Crysis 3 due to the size of things on screen, and i also can max the game out with full on eye candy...
> 
> The further away you are, the higher the pixel density looks because the pixels are smaller.
Click to expand...

well yea, but I mean its too small at eyes sucked to screen distance so lol then what, nothing you can do but lower







i sit at a desk when I play.


----------



## kcuestag

I run a Battlefield 3 server and I've read many complaints with latest Nvidia drivers, flickering, texture glitches... etc

That's one of the reasons I sold my GTX680 SLI and moved to a pair of HD7970. The Nvidia latest drivers are definitely not good at all for Battlefield 3.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

The only issue I have is the dang battlelog, the fact the plugin (from firefox OR chrome) seems to like to give that pop up every time you load, and does it randomly alot like 2-8 times at a time until you just click no, dont run lol

most annoying thing ever, even Bf4 is like this, ill pass









prob not, ill break down and get it. that's why big devs don't give two vraps, we all still decide to get it


----------



## mtbiker033

the _only_ time I had any issues with nvidia and BF3 was after playing around with nvidia inspector to force SLI for 3dMark. After being able to run the bench properly (finally) I went to BF3 and there was massive flickering. I uninstalled inspector and reinstalled my drivers and everything was back to smooth as ever.

I wonder if there are some 3rd party programs causing everyones trouble with BF3 because that was the only trouble I ever had. The latest 320.18 have been great for me.


----------



## zi3m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You sure the configs you found are properly loaded by sweetfx?
> Go get the configurator and adjust yourself, keep the game in window mode and simply adjust in sweetfx, go to game, press pause to apply and note the differences.
> 
> Put gamma (in tonemap) to 0.95 or similar.


I mean yeah. everything I found was on this site. Actually tried one here on OCN and still got the same effect. http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/38/

Hm okay didnt know I can do it in windowed mode. Thanks!







I'll try that. My eyes hurt now from all the brightness lol. So i'll try that tomorrow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> then downgrade, lol, beta drivers are not always the stuff you want. you do not always have to jump on beta things, the milisecond they come out, because things like this happen. switch back to the most recent full release and you should be ok.
> 
> you guys all complain about the problems when you all seem to already know the cause, and the solution.
> I am not entirely familiar with sweetFX however, this game can look quite good with the right res and quality. what do you run at? I see sweetfx as:
> 
> maxed out games settings, and highest native resolutions above 1080p (25660x1440 min) THEN maybe squeeze some extra nice quality into it, as long as you GPU can handle the already maxed settings.
> 
> If you are running anything lower than ultra, then sweetfx may not be as good as ultra at 1080p or higher.
> 
> adding it on top of that, obv would need a good GPU(s) which is the point of sweetFX to make things look even better than the game itself is capable. I may be wrong but that's my thoughts.
> 
> as for fixing settings i can't really help their, however what are the things you do not like blur? I have heard thta alot. maybe a settings area about motion blur etc. make sure in games is turned off as well. perhaps?


I have a EVGA GTX 660 SC and I have that OC'd a bit... ( Think its like +500mhz on the memory and +75mhz on the core) So I have plenty enough gpu power haha! I run everything at Ultra 4xMSAA with the included SMAA in the sweetfx @ 2560x1440. So my problems arent really with my hardware.. :/


----------



## 66racer

Hey guys,

I havent played this game in a few months and just reloaded it, Im on a 120hz monitor and have windows set for that but the in game menu only lets me pick 1080p 60hz, is this normal?


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I havent played this game in a few months and just reloaded it, Im on a 120hz monitor and have windows set for that but the in game menu only lets me pick 1080p 60hz, is this normal?


Make sure Windows AND Nvidia control panel are set to 120Hz and try again.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Make sure Windows AND Nvidia control panel are set to 120Hz and try again.


I checked and they both were, this time when I entered the game it showed it. Im thinking I changed it to 120hz when the game already started so it wasnt available till the next time I opened it.

Ahhh Even though im on a single gtx660 now opposed to the 670, its still nicer on 120hz. You dont notice how choppy 60hz is until you try 120hz


----------



## Jodiuh

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Capture-9.jpg.html

voice chat is broke in battlelog
ping times are nonexistant

How can they possible expect people to buy 4!!!??? UGH! I HATE battlelog!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zi3m*
> 
> I mean yeah. everything I found was on this site. Actually tried one here on OCN and still got the same effect. http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/38/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hm okay didnt know I can do it in windowed mode. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try that. My eyes hurt now from all the brightness lol. So i'll try that tomorrow.
> I have a EVGA GTX 660 SC and I have that OC'd a bit... ( Think its like +500mhz on the memory and +75mhz on the core) So I have plenty enough gpu power haha! I run everything at Ultra 4xMSAA with the included SMAA in the sweetfx @ 2560x1440. So my problems arent really with my hardware.. :/


I use the top config file in that list. Fire and ice, have used it for a couple of months now, it is dark in places but the colours are outstanding on a lot of maps and the lighting clarity. So much better than standard for me personally


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I checked and they both were, this time when I entered the game it showed it. Im thinking I changed it to 120hz when the game already started so it wasnt available till the next time I opened it.
> 
> Ahhh Even though im on a single gtx660 now opposed to the 670, its still nicer on 120hz. You dont notice how choppy 60hz is until you try 120hz


I play at 74hz on my ACER via overclock


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Capture-9.jpg.html
> 
> voice chat is broke in battlelog
> ping times are nonexistant
> 
> How can they possible expect people to buy 4!!!??? UGH! I HATE battlelog!


DUde I havent played since December and am surprised of so many bugs they havent fixed. The knife one still bugs me the most. Im rusty too but it takes me back to some of the frustrations I would have with the game. Luckily the fun outweighs the issues I notice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I play at 74hz on my ACER via overclock


Sweet, I have never had luck overclocking a 60hz monitor lol


----------



## Mad Pistol

I'll just leave this here...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62585422/185931305/



*BOOM!!!!*


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62585422/185931305/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> U]*BOOM!!!!*[/U]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's one gun I haven't used much, the M5K.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I run a Battlefield 3 server and I've read many complaints with latest Nvidia drivers, flickering, texture glitches... etc
> 
> That's one of the reasons I sold my GTX680 SLI and moved to a pair of HD7970. The Nvidia latest drivers are definitely not good at all for Battlefield 3.


Works both ways bud. I have read a lot of complaints about AMD drivers. Actually thats all i hear about, LOL. BF3 has been running complete butter smooth at 5760x1080 Ultra 4xMSAA with new WHQL drivers, no problems at all.


----------



## Jodiuh

I first noticed some flickering issues on 320.00.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Works both ways bud. I have read a lot of complaints about AMD drivers. Actually thats all i hear about, LOL. BF3 has been running complete butter smooth at 5760x1080 Ultra 4xMSAA with new WHQL drivers, no problems at all.


I sold my GTX680 SLI because SLI support was very poor on Battlefield 3, very happy with these HD7970 in CrossfireX, better performance, and no voltage lock like Nvidia...

I hope next Nvidia generation unlocks their voltages, I don't feel like paying a ton of money for a locked card.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yea it is. I got much better performance from a single 680 than I do now with 660 SLI. I'm going to keep them tho as BF3 and I don't get along all that well anyway.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yea it is. I got much better performance from a single 680 than I do now with 660 SLI. I'm going to keep them tho as BF3 and I don't get along all that well anyway.


I think I've only played a game or two with you as of late. Really enjoying tomb raider?


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm a BF3 binger, but yeah, I'm 1/2 way through Tomb Raider Underworld.

GRID 2 comes out tonight so I wont be playing bugglefield 3 for a long time.










edit: to be honest I have not really enjoyed a game since left 4 dead. The game did coop and voice chat exceptionally well. Its all been downhill from there.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm a BF3 binger, but yeah, I'm 1/2 way through Tomb Raider Underworld.
> 
> GRID 2 comes out tonight so I wont be playing bugglefield 3 for a long time.


I'll still play although ME3 MP may drag me away. And of course the alpha version of Planetary Annihilation comes out soon (it'll be on steam June 7 but its possible that they'll launch standalone sooner)

I'm half tempted to play tomb raider just because of peer pressure


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm a BF3 binger, but yeah, I'm 1/2 way through Tomb Raider Underworld.
> 
> GRID 2 comes out tonight so I wont be playing bugglefield 3 for a long time.


I'll still play although ME3 MP may drag me away. And of course the alpha version of Planetary Annihilation comes out soon (it'll be on steam June 7 but its possible that they'll launch standalone sooner)

I'm half tempted to play tomb raider just because of peer pressure


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, I'm pumped to play the new Tomb Raider. Its supposed to look and play great.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yeah, I'm pumped to play the new Tomb Raider. Its supposed to look and play great.


let me know when you start.... Then we can chat about it


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm actually quite embarrassed for how much I cheated w/ youtube walkthroughs on underworld. Legend's puzzles were MUCH easier or I got really dumb over a few years, lol!


----------



## black7hought

The simplest things can be fun in this game. The round started and I jumped into a Tank Destroyer, within a minute I engaged and damaged the RU Tunguska. The driver jumped out and attempted to repair it, I killed him and decided to take it. That player wasn't too happy and attempted to use VBIEDs to destroy it, so I drove it back to the US spawn just to troll him some more. After, I'm guessing a failed attempt to drive an ATV into our spawn, he gave up. I drove it out and eventually joined our AA for the rest of the round.

I took the picture with my phone since I couldn't remember the screenshot key.


----------



## Jodiuh

haha...good story.









Ill admit, there are times when this game can be great fun...sadly that appears to be directly related to the skill level of those involved. I've said it before, but ill say it again...this game needs skill based matchmaking bad.


----------



## black7hought

Thanks. I agree that skill based matchmaking is long overdue. I've played rounds with some people that I can barely touch and then there are the rounds where I'm doing more work than my team and stomping the other team. I hope that DICE implements some of the changes the community has been asking for in BF4 at the very least.


----------



## Jodiuh

Give me that, proper VOIP, dedicated servers, and free maps like they used to.

Unless BF4 is a major upgrade, I'm done with this game. Of the 100 hours I've played, only 10 of them were fun.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Give me that, proper VOIP, dedicated servers, and free maps like they used to.
> 
> Unless BF4 is a major upgrade, I'm done with this game. Of the 100 hours I've played, only 10 of them were fun.


VOIP can be done via teamspeak. It's not hard. As for dedicated servers they won't do that because they simply don't want ppl exploiting the code in the game and as for free maps. China is a free map lol..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> haha...good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill admit, there are times when this game can be great fun...sadly that appears to be directly related to the skill level of those involved. I've said it before, but ill say it again...this game needs skill based matchmaking bad.


How would they skill base match make? by rank? some level 100`s are terrible players and some low level players are great on new accounts? spm/kd can be manipulated by game mode. Virtually every stat in this game can be padded by play style/game mode. Some with high kdr and spm only play infantry tdm and m16, some never leave vehicles then there are the all round good players whom there is a few on this thread. I think it would be difficult to match players on game parameters.


----------



## hamzta09

Ok seriously, did Nvidia hire monkeys or something?

Even the new WHQL driver has glitches, BF3 is going mad after about half an hour, some maps work fine but have minor glitches like black geometry on some buildings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and now it even affects EVE Online.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Robilar

How cpu dependent is this game? I just got back into it again and cannot recall if cpu clock speed had much of an impact. I'm currently running my cpu at stock (waiting on an AIO cooler in the mail) and I am still pulling north of 100FPS consistently with a 144hz monitor.

Heck I may not even need to overclock my cpu.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> haha...good story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill admit, there are times when this game can be great fun...sadly that appears to be directly related to the skill level of those involved. I've said it before, but ill say it again...this game needs skill based matchmaking bad.


great communication between the squad (ocn teamspeak







) can make a huge difference. I've found I'm a far more successful player when playing with OCNers than when I play alone.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How cpu dependent is this game? I just got back into it again and cannot recall if cpu clock speed had much of an impact. I'm currently running my cpu at stock (waiting on an AIO cooler in the mail) and I am still pulling north of 100FPS consistently with a 144hz monitor.
> 
> Heck I may not even need to overclock my cpu.


A 3570k will run this game perfectly in multiplayer. Your system with a GTX 780 should run BF3 like a dream.

Hell, my current setup can max the game out @ 1920x1200 and average 50fps.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How cpu dependent is this game? I just got back into it again and cannot recall if cpu clock speed had much of an impact. I'm currently running my cpu at stock (waiting on an AIO cooler in the mail) and I am still pulling north of 100FPS consistently with a 144hz monitor.
> 
> Heck I may not even need to overclock my cpu.


Your fine. I used to play on a 2500k @ 4.8ghz, and before that a 1100t at 4.2ghz and never had any cpu issues, I would track it with the core temp ct grapher.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> VOIP can be done via teamspeak. It's not hard. As for dedicated servers they won't do that because they simply don't want ppl exploiting the code in the game and as for free maps. China is a free map lol..


Teamspeak is a MAJOR pita as opposed to having in game squad based chat. It's not even close.







And they had dedi's for BF1942 and BF2 that we could setup for LANs. China free map, what?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> How would they skill base match make? by rank? some level 100`s are terrible players and some low level players are great on new accounts? spm/kd can be manipulated by game mode. Virtually every stat in this game can be padded by play style/game mode. Some with high kdr and spm only play infantry tdm and m16, some never leave vehicles then there are the all round good players whom there is a few on this thread. I think it would be difficult to match players on game parameters.


Simple, by giving us an "obstacle course" to perform before playing multi that will measure overall skill. I believe one of the COD's did this to help you select your SP difficulty level.


----------



## ipv89

Has anyone else been experiencing lag over the last week or so it seams to be on every server I play on.

also what time do u guys normally play ?


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> Has anyone else been experiencing lag over the last week or so it seams to be on every server I play on.
> 
> also what time do u guys normally play ?


not so much lag as hit registry issues.... but I could be getting worse


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> not so much lag as hit registry issues.... but I could be getting worse


No lag or hit detection out of what is normal here. Game has been fine for me recently.


----------



## hamzta09

Ive noticed a bunch more as has my friends, rubberbanding, you run then suddenly it all turns to "slowmo/pauses" and back to normal speed again.

Or you move an inch ingame, you move back an inch lolwut.


----------



## Jodiuh

HAHAAHH! BF3 sucks! GRID 2!!!!!!!!!!!!








:thumb:


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No lag or hit detection out of what is normal here. Game has been fine for me recently.


Well.....









in fairness it was worse when the DOS attacks the other week, it's been getting slowly better... lag depends on others and server. It does amuse me that one person with a high ping messes it up. this could be normal for games? BF3 is the first MP game I've playes in years so have nothing to reference it to.


----------



## amd655

I have been playing COD World at War, and i must say, lag is not that bad in BF3 after playing WAW for a few hours.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> HAHAAHH! BF3 sucks! GRID 2!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


you weren't online


----------



## Jodiuh

Hmmm...I was, but not til midnight MST. I usually play from 10 or 12PM MST to 6 or 8 AM.


----------



## amay200

I think I only started playing at 12am MST (we share the same time zone)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dhughesuk*
> 
> Well.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in fairness it was worse when the DOS attacks the other week, it's been getting slowly better... lag depends on others and server. It does amuse me that one person with a high ping messes it up. this could be normal for games? BF3 is the first MP game I've playes in years so have nothing to reference it to.


A few high ping players on a server can lag it yes but they are generally really high like 200 plus. I play US servers often and my ping is circa 125 and I seem to take more bullets to kill sometimes( usually there are some very high ping players on the US servers also) but not unplayable, and i also play regularly with overseas friends who have 120 ish ping on UK servers and in the same vehicle as me causes me no lag issues whatsoever.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is the shotgun a noob gun to use? Seems like a lot of players just sit in the corner with a sensor and wait. LOL..


----------



## dealio

i started playing more often after upgrading my GPU....

but BF3 keeps crashing randomly with a "recovered from DirectX error" message in taskbar notifications popup and a BF3/windows error message that reads:

Code:



Code:


DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: Device hung due to badly formed
commands.. GPU: "NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan ", Driver: XXXXXX

i never saw this error with my 560Ti SLI, but that was on windows7 instead of 8









i tried the last 2 WHQL drivers and the betas, and they all crash at some point. also tried several bioses and running the GPU at stock, underclocked. didnt help.

even lowered my CPU multipler to 45. nope.

only BF3 crashes, zero problems with any other game (FC3/ BD, C3, MLL, TR)

sometimes it hangs after a few minutes, other times i can play a match or 2 or 3...

i can play with Nvidia control panel setting maxed (clamp, high quality, 8xAA, prefer max perf, etc) or with default settings. still randomly crashes in both cases.

already tried repairing the game installation, but that didn't find anything to repair/redownload.

anyone was any idea of a fix?


----------



## BreakDown

anyone from europe wants to help me out with a couple of assaignments?

I would like to destroy an enemy IFV from an air dropped one, (i cant seem to get this one at all) get 1 designated assist and one roadkill with a bike.

Of course, if you help me out i can help you with some assignments for yourself.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> anyone from europe wants to help me out with a couple of assaignments?
> 
> I would like to destroy an enemy IFV from an air dropped one, (i cant seem to get this one at all) get 1 designated assist and one roadkill with a bike.
> 
> Of course, if you help me out i can help you with some assignments for yourself.


Stats padder : O haha

Nah its ok, some of these assignments are ridiculous.. Like the ones with claymore or the mortar. I don't use either of those.

The only assignment I actually want to complete is the All Rounder from BBLog custom assignments.. that one is incredibly tough.


----------



## BreakDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stats padder : O haha
> 
> Nah its ok, some of these assignments are ridiculous.. Like the ones with claymore or the mortar. I don't use either of those.
> 
> The only assignment I actually want to complete is the All Rounder from BBLog custom assignments.. that one is incredibly tough.


To be honest the assignemts i want to complete are not that hard, but i just want to unlock the 1911 stac and the scan bolt for the xbow.

What is a custom assignment?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stats padder : O haha
> 
> Nah its ok, some of these assignments are ridiculous.. Like the ones with claymore or the mortar. I don't use either of those.
> 
> The only assignment I actually want to complete is the *All Rounder from BBLog* custom assignments.. that one is incredibly tough.


Got that lol, come on faster!!!! the hard one on bblog for me would be winning 20 rounds in a row, i do not think that will ever happen

http://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b590/darryl121/allrounder_zps2fbff0b1.jpg


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stats padder : O haha
> 
> Nah its ok, some of these assignments are ridiculous.. Like the ones with claymore or the mortar. I don't use either of those.
> 
> The only assignment I actually want to complete is the All Rounder from BBLog custom assignments.. that one is incredibly tough.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest the assignemts i want to complete are not that hard, but i just want to unlock the 1911 stac and the scan bolt for the xbow.
> 
> What is a custom assignment?
Click to expand...

Better Battlelog has some custom assignments that comes with their other features. They are community made assignments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Stats padder : O haha
> 
> Nah its ok, some of these assignments are ridiculous.. Like the ones with claymore or the mortar. I don't use either of those.
> 
> The only assignment I actually want to complete is the *All Rounder from BBLog* custom assignments.. that one is incredibly tough.
> 
> 
> 
> Got that lol, come on faster!!!! the hard on on bblog for me would be winning 20 rounds in a row, i do not think that will ever happen
Click to expand...

20 rounds in a row, that's just begging to be done by padding. Pretty much the only way to accomplish that would be to have a full team working together, on comms and everything and just stomp through 20 games. Really the only teams that large would be clans or pro groups, so it's basically impossible to complete that assignment legit.

The best I have managed is 5/7 for the All Rounder. Those were some of my best games, rolling armor, 7-10 K
I could not get 10 kill assists in any of them, and 1k objective points is deceivingly difficult even when running armor from flag to flag a whole round.

What's worse is one of my best armor games like that crashed about 80% through, and I had a good feeling about that one. I was already at 55:4 or something ridiculous, and in a power position, it could have only ended up better. Server crashed, no stats or report were even created, basically the only time I have been genuinely mad at this game.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i started playing more often after upgrading my GPU....
> 
> but BF3 keeps crashing randomly with a "recovered from DirectX error" message in taskbar notifications popup and a BF3/windows error message that reads:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: Device hung due to badly formed
> commands.. GPU: "NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan ", Driver: XXXXXX
> 
> i never saw this error with my 560Ti SLI, but that was on windows7 instead of 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried the last 2 WHQL drivers and the betas, and they all crash at some point. also tried several bioses and running the GPU at stock, underclocked. didnt help.
> 
> even lowered my CPU multipler to 45. nope.
> 
> only BF3 crashes, zero problems with any other game (FC3/ BD, C3, MLL, TR)
> 
> sometimes it hangs after a few minutes, other times i can play a match or 2 or 3...
> 
> i can play with Nvidia control panel setting maxed (clamp, high quality, 8xAA, prefer max perf, etc) or with default settings. still randomly crashes in both cases.
> 
> already tried repairing the game installation, but that didn't find anything to repair/redownload.
> 
> anyone was any idea of a fix?


I am running a Titan also and have not seen that error. I did have my first "Driver stopped working" black screen crash this morning but that is after 50+ hours of BF3 with the Titan without any other issues. May be bad GPU??


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62585422/185931305/
> 
> 
> 
> *BOOM!!!!*


Nice run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's one gun I haven't used much, the M5K.


Gonna try and get on this weekend bro. Works literally killing me. Sheesh....


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How cpu dependent is this game? I just got back into it again and cannot recall if cpu clock speed had much of an impact. I'm currently running my cpu at stock (waiting on an AIO cooler in the mail) and I am still pulling north of 100FPS consistently with a 144hz monitor.
> 
> Heck I may not even need to overclock my cpu.


It depends on whats maps you play, resolution, and graphical settings.
64p large map games with Ultra settings are very CPU demanding, especially the maps with a lot of foliage.

BF3 likes more CPU cores, higher clocks, and Hyperthreading disabled.

Here is a 64p CPU comparison. http://chipreviews.com/cpu/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/

With my 3930k @ 5ghz and a single Titan I can see CPU bottlenecks here in Casparian 64p Ultra presets 1920x1080 @ 120hz.


By decreasing the (cpu intensive) mesh settings to low i have a much higher GPU use and the coinciding framerates shoot up.


----------



## hamzta09

THW had a test before where i3 performed the same as the i7.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> THW had a test before where i3 performed the same as the i7.


It depends on the area tested. I have found large variations in CPU requirements in BF3 from single vs multiplayer. Even large variation of CPU limitaions between different multiplayer maps, server population, ect. The area tested by Chipreviews is one of the heaviest CPU bound maps and game-styles in the entire game.


----------



## DoomDash

I wish I could gift my Origin copy of this game away, one of the worst purchases I've ever done.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Yet another update starting in about an hour or so supposed to be 5 hours in duration for all platforms. Let's see what they break this time.

lol metro http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62732389/351941396/


----------



## iARDAs

http://www.ea.com/servers/battlefield3

All PC servers are down

Xbox and PS3 are online however.


----------



## Mhill2029

This is awesome, now i'm level 1......before maintenance i was a 78 Colonel. ***!


----------



## dhughesuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is the shotgun a noob gun to use? Seems like a lot of players just sit in the corner with a sensor and wait. LOL..


Personally I hate shotguns, and I'm actually worse with them but they have a place - there is nothing worse than anyone camping for me but it has it's place, you are not going to stop people doing it, and shotgun users are no worse than high RPM campers.

Ultimately It's what suits your style of play. I decided a while back that to enjoy BF3 I wasn't going ot get annoyed too much with what other people choose to use and to be fair people starting out may favour hiding in a corner to get the kills - However I'm good friends with level 100's that do it and love it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Yet another update starting in about an hour or so supposed to be 5 hours in duration for all platforms. *Let's see what they break this time.*
> 
> lol metro http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62732389/351941396/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> This is awesome, now i'm level 1......before maintenance i was a 78 Colonel. ***!










Absolutely comical.


----------



## Born For TDM

Does anyone know where i can get BF3 Premium Edition for less than 39.99? Trying to get my friend to play the game on pc and he is a cheepo and doesnt want to spend 39.99 =.=. I know there was a deal a bit back for like 19.99. Anybody know of any upcoming deals or anything?
-Thanks!

Edit:NVM Found out amazon is having a deal for 24.99 BF3+Premium on the 31st!


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> i started playing more often after upgrading my GPU....
> 
> but BF3 keeps crashing randomly with a "recovered from DirectX error" message in taskbar notifications popup and a BF3/windows error message that reads:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> DirectX function "GetDeviceRemovedReason" failed with
> DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: Device hung due to badly formed
> commands.. GPU: "NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan ", Driver: XXXXXX
> 
> i never saw this error with my 560Ti SLI, but that was on windows7 instead of 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried the last 2 WHQL drivers and the betas, and they all crash at some point. also tried several bioses and running the GPU at stock, underclocked. didnt help.
> 
> even lowered my CPU multipler to 45. nope.
> 
> only BF3 crashes, zero problems with any other game (FC3/ BD, C3, MLL, TR)
> 
> sometimes it hangs after a few minutes, other times i can play a match or 2 or 3...
> 
> i can play with Nvidia control panel setting maxed (clamp, high quality, 8xAA, prefer max perf, etc) or with default settings. still randomly crashes in both cases.
> 
> already tried repairing the game installation, but that didn't find anything to repair/redownload.
> 
> anyone was any idea of a fix?


Had the same problem when i went from 560ti 448 to a 670. I had to downclock my card by 20 mhz to avoid this dx device hung crash. I got a modded bios that increased my gpu voltage and now i can run at stock clocks and +30mhz if i want without the crash. might be a voltage problem. not 100% sure though.


----------



## Lisjak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> This is awesome, now i'm level 1......before maintenance i was a 78 Colonel. ***!


Same here. And I didn't even notice it until I wanted to use the tv-missile as chopper gunner. However I did get an enemy tv in the face because of this...


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I just need to leave something here...


----------



## amd655




----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Can tell the guy didnt know it was called Tiberian Sun not Tiberium..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Those are 2 disturbing images.

Bullfrog was so awesome.. DK seriously needs to be remade.

I wonder who absorbed Cavedog, they did the Total Annihilation games.


----------



## 66racer

Did I miss something but where did all the usa servers go? I havent played since december and am shocked by how little rooms are near full on 64player, let alone how little there is to choose from in general. Did EA find a way to upset a bunch of people or is this just a weekday normal thing now?


----------



## amd655

My cat ate the cables from the USA servers..


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Those are 2 disturbing images.
> 
> Bullfrog was so awesome.. DK seriously needs to be remade.
> 
> I wonder who absorbed Cavedog, they did the Total Annihilation games.


the cavedog people joined/started gas powered games which released the supreme commander games and age of empires online. A bunch of devs fled GPG and created uber software (super Monday night combat) and last year did a successful kickstarter campaign for a spiritual sequel of total annihilation called planetary annihilation. GPG essentially went bankrupt and the remains were bought by wargaming.com

also the kickstarter game ROAM is being developed by a GPG refugee as well

thread about planetary annihilation
http://www.overclock.net/t/1384042/planetary-annihilation


----------



## Slightly skewed

That's an impressive amount of useless information.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Those are 2 disturbing images.
> 
> Bullfrog was so awesome.. DK seriously needs to be remade.
> 
> I wonder who absorbed Cavedog, they did the Total Annihilation games.
> 
> 
> 
> the cavedog people joined/started gas powered games which released the supreme commander games and age of empires online. A bunch of devs fled GPG and created uber software (super Monday night combat) and last year did a successful kickstarter campaign for a spiritual sequel of total annihilation called planetary annihilation. GPG essentially went bankrupt and the remains were bought by wargaming.com
> 
> also the kickstarter game ROAM is being developed by a GPG refugee as well
> 
> thread about planetary annihilation
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1384042/planetary-annihilation
Click to expand...

Nice history, that sounds about right. GPG did a few good games as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> That's an impressive amount of useless information.


It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3








This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice history, that sounds about right. GPG did a few good games as well.
> It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.


the only issue I've run into (other than my lack of skill) is hit detection. I've shot people seen their characters twitch in response and then kill me, and they still have 100% life.

Ziba Towers is my fav map to play solo


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.


The people complaining are the ones that suck at the game just tired of getting owned in MP.


----------



## amd655

Call of Duty World at War is still far worse for hit detection and 1 bullet kills.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice history, that sounds about right. GPG did a few good games as well.
> It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.


It's always been a complaint thread. I've been here since day one so I should know. The BF3 community might have logged over a billion hours playing the game, but they've most certainly spent 10 times that moaning about it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Call of Duty World at War is still far worse for hit detection and 1 bullet kills.


Had no issues with hit detection in WaW or any of the CoD games for that matter.
You just need one hit anyway in hardcore.


----------



## th3m3nt4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Had no issues with hit detection in WaW or any of the CoD games for that matter.
> You just need one hit anyway in hardcore.


I loved playing HC, but none of my friends would play it after the frist DLC was released. Said it was a "noob" mode - this is for cod and bf, because you could "snipe" some ones Nikes and kill them.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice history, that sounds about right. GPG did a few good games as well.
> It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> *It's always been a complaint thread. I've been here since day one so I should know. The BF3 community might have logged over a billion hours playing the game, but they've most certainly spent 10 times that moaning about it*.


Indeed.

Haven't played because I'm sucking the owner's rear at work...killing myself to undercut several guys with seniority over me for a promotion/raise. Too damn tired to even play mah games







Couple of months I'll find out if i was all worth it.


----------



## ntherblast

Any idea when the next premium sale will be? Also has it ever dropped below 20 bucks?


----------



## dealio

premium went down to $10 for a few hours @ gamefly

http://www.overclock.net/t/1391238/expired-bf3-premium-9-99-and-more


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> premium went down to $10 for a few hours @ gamefly
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1391238/expired-bf3-premium-9-99-and-more


Bah did i miss it it says 29.99


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> premium went down to $10 for a few hours @ gamefly
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1391238/expired-bf3-premium-9-99-and-more
> 
> 
> 
> Bah did i miss it it says 29.99
Click to expand...

Yes, that was a while ago and also a pricing error. I think it has gone to $20 before though, and they are running promo's fairly often really, about every 2 weeks it seems. Just watch the Online-Deals, or slickdeals.net


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> It's at least a bit more productive than the usual complaining about BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread basically evolved into a "BF3 sucks, everything's broken" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> The people complaining are the ones that suck at the game just tired of getting owned in MP.
Click to expand...

*raises hand*


----------



## roasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Bah did i miss it it says 29.99


14.99 Premium expansion only @ Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Premium-Service-Online-Game/dp/B0087STJLS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370007431&sr=8-1&keywords=bf3+premium+pc


----------



## AndySuttonUK

Hey all...

Is this BF3 worth buying and will my system run it ok??

cheers

Andy


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndySuttonUK*
> 
> Hey all...
> 
> Is this BF3 worth buying and will my system run it ok??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy


Depends on if you like multiplayer fps games. Your system will run it fine, not maxed out 60fps+ but it will play fine. Personally I have lots of fun playing. I like the large maps, variety of maps and team based play(when the team works together or you play with fellow ocn players).

If you like this style of game then I would say it's definitely worth buying. Especially when it's on sale.


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> *raises hand*


you don't complain about the game


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> 14.99 Premium expansion only @ Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Premium-Service-Online-Game/dp/B0087STJLS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370007431&sr=8-1&keywords=bf3+premium+pc


Wow only 15bucks. Thanks for the link! Hopefully this is safe to purchase 1 user so far said his key was in use that he obtained. Dang I can't purchase it because I don't live in the US;/


----------



## dogbiscuit

OK, this game, how come I keep getting shot _after_ I duck behind a corner ? This is on games with a ping under 50.


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK, this game, how come I keep getting shot _after_ I duck behind a corner ? This is on games with a ping under 50.


Since the game released i've always had this problem and so have many others. i think it is the poor netcode.


----------



## dogbiscuit

I get it all the time, i run round a corner, there's an opponent, I duck back so he's out of site, then thwackthwackthwack I go down from a bunch of rounds that seem to have followed me round the corner.

Turnipfield 3 I call it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> OK, this game, how come I keep getting shot _after_ I duck behind a corner ? This is on games with a ping under 50.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Since the game released i've always had this problem and so have many others. i think it is the poor netcode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogbiscuit*
> 
> I get it all the time, i run round a corner, there's an opponent, I duck back so he's out of site, then thwackthwackthwack I go down from a bunch of rounds that seem to have followed me round the corner.
> 
> Turnipfield 3 I call it.


Go into in game setttings and look for a option with a slider called network smoothing - move the slider as far left as you can stand it. If it gets too low for your connection it can cause laggy type jerky movements of other higher ping players. So just as low as you can and still keep smooth gameplay.

This will reduce but not completely eliminate the getting shot around corners and such. A little adjusting can make things much more enjoyable though.


----------



## dogbiscuit

i will, i will try that thanks.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Well apparently the 320 nvidia driver's have some issues. On a canals map last night, every texture on the map was flickering massively. amd655 posted a video just like it a while ago lol

It was seriously ridiculous, I could see through all the containers/walls while they were flashing, of course it was more distracting than helping though...

Now I'm not sure what to downgrade too, because apparently some of the last releases have done the same thing


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well apparently the 320 nvidia driver's have some issues. On a canals map last night, every texture on the map was flickering massively. amd655 posted a video just like it a while ago lol
> 
> It was seriously ridiculous, I could see through all the containers/walls while they were flashing, of course it was more distracting than helping though...
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to downgrade too, because apparently some of the last releases have done the same thing


Yup..


----------



## john1016

BF3 premium edition(game and all dlc packs) is only $25 on amazon. Just picked it up for a friend. It gives you the two keys.

http://www.amazon.com/Battlefield-Premium-Edition-Online-Game/dp/B0098QPPL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1370013624&sr=8-2&keywords=bf3


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Well apparently the 320 nvidia driver's have some issues. On a canals map last night, every texture on the map was flickering massively. amd655 posted a video just like it a while ago lol
> 
> It was seriously ridiculous, I could see through all the containers/walls while they were flashing, of course it was more distracting than helping though...
> 
> Now I'm not sure what to downgrade too, because apparently some of the last releases have done the same thing


Christ. I just upgraded today to.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Christ. I just upgraded today to.


I haven't been experiencing those issues. 320.18 has been one of the better ones for me.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I wanna ask you guys something... This and his Other account is one of my friends I've played with him for over 6 months probably close to a year now when I started playing with him he was average doing 30/20 games then out of no where hes doing 70/2 games

I just played with him, he shot me 3 times with the magnum no delay between shots at all and he got a head shot kill on me like what I put 3 round burst from the rpk into his head and no damage but got hit markers

Do you guys think hes a bs as I do?


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I wanna ask you guys something... This and his Other account is one of my friends I've played with him for over 6 months probably close to a year now when I started playing with him he was average doing 30/20 games then out of no where hes doing 70/2 games
> 
> I just played with him, he shot me 3 times with the magnum no delay between shots at all and he got a head shot kill on me like what I put 3 round burst from the rpk into his head and no damage but got hit markers
> 
> Do you guys think hes a bs as I do?


I dunno possibly a hack. I just started playing again since break from dec and I have seen some guys that seem impossible to kill. Like 15rounds from an m416 close range and they turn and still kill me. Im also noticing there seems to be a higher amount of servers with lag. And not to mention joining games seems glitchy at times.

My guess is ea gave up on the game in preparation for bf4


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I dunno possibly a hack. I just started playing again since break from dec and I have seen some guys that seem impossible to kill. Like 15rounds from an m416 close range and they turn and still kill me. Im also noticing there seems to be a higher amount of servers with lag. And not to mention joining games seems glitchy at times.
> 
> My guess is ea gave up on the game in preparation for bf4


Well seasoned players will beast new comers... just saying..

Get back into the hang of the game, then you may stand a chance versus loyal players.


----------



## socketus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Christ. I just upgraded today to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I haven't been experiencing those issues. 320.18 has been one of the better ones for me.


yah, its all over the bf3 boards and elsewhere. Happened to me, too. I rolled back to 314.07 whql - 3 drivers ago - the flickering started for me on 314.22 - so far so good. Its been 4 days since.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *socketus*
> 
> yah, its all over the bf3 boards and elsewhere. Happened to me, too. I rolled back to 314.07 whql - 3 drivers ago - the flickering started for me on 314.22 - so far so good. Its been 4 days since.


I had this video response sent to me in my E-mail from a user on YT..


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well seasoned players will beast new comers... just saying..
> 
> Get back into the hang of the game, then you may stand a chance versus loyal players.


Come on already, dont need to re-post your old videos ;/


----------



## Ghost12

I have not played for a few days now, the longest break since i started playing back in September 12. Logged 700 hours since then. Been playing iracer as have a 3 month free subscription but the price of the cars/tracks and subscriptions are astronomical. Makes bf3 and premium look like bargain bucket lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Come on already, dont need to re-post your old videos ;/


I knew you would react....


----------



## amd655

Christ almighty... re-installed and BF3 crashes when i go to the video tab in settings, so i have had to swap my monitor to the HP 1050p monitor in the other room LOL...


----------



## ntherblast

Since i've started playing again last week i've been experiencing artifacting exactly like in this video. After around 1hr-2hrs of playing it happens it doesn't matter which map I play. I have to restart the client to fix it.




When I use to play around 8 months or so ago I never had this issue. Is it a driver issue? Im running the latest driver and if it is which driver is stable enough to run bf3 without issues?


----------



## amd655

This is a major driver problem with Nvidia, i am uploading a video of it myself..

Was doing really well in a game of Rush, 17-1, then all of a sudden, my screen craps out with a crap load of artifacts, rendering me useless on the Battlefield, so i had to quit.

This is a major issue.... and needs addressing, something is massively broken.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/62954752/791518471/


----------



## amd655




----------



## ArcAudios

I had wished to comment on this issue, I had this impact me about 8-10 months ago. I could not see when equipped with any rifle, Everything became black sharp textures. Had to run with the knife to see where I was going, was the only option. I don't use Nvidia drivers, I don't have a graphics card at all. This lasted 1 round and I was betting it was hack code in use.
My system is built on the AMD APU 3870K overclocked with speedy SSD's - runs medium at 1600x1200 for me fine.
I still have not worked that out but your video evidence matched mine exactly, has never occurred since. Hack?


----------



## amd655

It occurs all the time pretty much, i doubt it is a hack being used by someone else on a server, but if it is.....









Older drivers never had this issue:


----------



## nooboc2012

Updated driver recently, no issues here.


----------



## Amhro

could you please put all these videos into a spoiler?


----------



## dealio

i experienced the exact same artifacts with purple textures yesterday for first time ever... so i too suspect lastest drivers


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> could you please put all these videos into a spoiler?


No problem, i am giving off skillsets, and folk would rather learn than watch









Just kidding, not a problem


----------



## roasty

Have been having the artifact problem as well so I locked my frames via my config file to 59 (on a 60hz monitor) and I did not have a single issue with artifacting after I did this.

Not sure if this will fix the problem as I have just started using it but it may help as a temp fix.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roasty*
> 
> Have been having the artifact problem as well so I locked my frames via my config file to 59 (on a 60hz monitor) and I did not have a single issue with artifacting after I did this.
> 
> Not sure if this will fix the problem as I have just started using it but it may help as a temp fix.


I will give this a shot, thanks


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No problem, i am giving off skillsets, and folk would rather learn than watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, not a problem


Arent they old videos.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


No....


----------



## hamzta09

We all know about the issues, why do you keep reposting them, and old vids all the time?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> We all know about the issues, why do you keep reposting them, and old vids all the time?


No.....


----------



## Faster_is_better

I guess I need to go back to whatever I was using before the latest NV drivers, something like 305, or 308s I think, those didn't have any significant issues.


----------



## amd655

310.70 is my last stable driver for this game.

I need 320 for Last light though


----------



## calibrah

yea those latest 320.xx drivers made my game go crazy with shaddow atrifacts and purple gun textures. went back to 314.22 and no probs.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow i guess i wasn't the only one. It is obvious those new drivers were a bit buggy for BF3. So basically the 314.22 is much stable then? At least the newest ones do have BOOST in performance though. It works just fine with other games but not BF3.

Might revert back. But thanks for posting this cuz i really thought there was something really wrong with my video card.


----------



## Krazee

Have been on the newest drivers since they came out and no issues. SLI is set and all is go


----------



## Mhill2029

Anyone having login issues all of a sudden?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I dont get why you guys are having graphic problems unless your computers are set up crap or something else is causing it







me and my friends havent had any problems ever with graphics... just M16 nubs


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I dont get why you guys are having graphic problems unless your computers are set up crap or something else is causing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my friends havent had any problems ever with graphics... just M16 nubs


You're lucky then, most people get graphic corruption with Nvidia's latest drivers.

Good thing I moved to AMD.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're lucky then, most people get graphic corruption with Nvidia's latest drivers.
> 
> Good thing I moved to AMD.


Well I have the latest drivers running 3 screens but only gaming on one and a bad GPU overclock and I dont see anything wrong, a little tearing here and there but thats about it lol


----------



## dogbiscuit

See there, on that first vid when you duck behind the pipes - you still get shot when behind them. Cover doesn't work right in this game. Or battefield avatars have huge sticky-out shoulders.


----------



## amd655

Just had a very very strange game......

1 shot LMG's....
No hit reg....
Rubber banding....
And Pre-aimed deaths....

Incoming video for this one.

The one guy who Pre-fired/aimed me through a wall has absolutely terrible stats, yet on cheatometer, he is 4.9%, now this is a very low number in consideration, but his accuracy with 2 weapons is too high in comparison with his all time stats.....

Looks like a newly downloaded "skill pack"

Could be wrong however....

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?p=ThexAlanx

The video will highlight why i did so bad.

My latency was 40ms also...


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

WTH happened to my video??

I swear i am going to sue YT one day









EDIT, managed to trim it with YT editor.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> WTH happened to my video??
> 
> I swear i am going to sue YT one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, managed to trim it with YT editor.


Why did you mention 40ms ping? Is it because you shouldn't be having issue with one that low? I come across nonsense like that on a regular basis.

The guy with the light? You just missed.


----------



## amd655

Well my ping is at 40-42ms, so what is the excuse for no hit reg on certain enemies?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Maybe they were hopping, bunny hopping gots to go.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The guy with the light? You just missed.


I know i did, if the stupid light was not a glowing sun, i may have had a damn chance, that was my point of that clip....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I know i did, if the stupid light was not a glowing sun, i may have had a damn chance, that was my point of that clip....


I think we all know how bright it is already. Are you suggesting that was brighter than usual?


----------



## amd655

I am suggesting that i came back to this game for no real reason, other than hoping i may get some enjoyment......


----------



## amd655

Time to uninstall for the 3rd time, i obviously cannot play this game no longer.

This game got worse and worse since release, lag and hit reg issues became larger.

The minority that have no problems.... good for you, don't we all wish we were you.

Game is broken.

Borked drivers.
Borked game.
Borked anti cheat system. (lesser problem)



Gone for good.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


i dont see much wrong here
first guy - you missed, he pre-fired
second guy - your accuracy, you didnt aim at him at all
third guy - after-revive-spawn-protection bug which happens from time to time
black part - ???
fourth guy - nothing wrong here
longer black part - lol


----------



## amd655

I like to Pre fire every wall too... makes me look hard!

Revive bug? happens all the time........................ rarely ever kill a guy who is downed...

before the black parts and the middle part, they are borked by YT...

ESP/WH

Before i started recording, i was 1 hitted with a PKP from the hip, 100%-0 instant death...

This game is a steaming pile of crap for me, it never used to be.... it just grew worse and worse...

I think there is plenty of proof of how bad it became in this thread, let alone the damn graphics breaking.


----------



## Cryosis00

Being bad at a game isn't the games fault.

1st scene - You were held up in a spot that is a hub of common action. Anyone who plays that map learns to either move out of that spot quickly or pre-fire as they come around corners.

2nd scene - Learn to move. D00d with the light strafes you as you shoot at one spot.

I always LOL at people that rage and say they are going to uninstall a game.... get a bigger HD and leave the game there and play something else.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryosis00*
> 
> Being bad at a game isn't the games fault.
> 
> 1st scene - You were held up in a spot that is a hub of common action. Anyone who plays that map learns to either move out of that spot quickly or pre-fire as they come around corners.
> 
> 2nd scene - Learn to move. D00d with the light strafes you as you shoot at one spot.
> 
> I always LOL at people that rage and say they are going to uninstall a game.... get a bigger HD and leave the game there and play something else.


2TB of storage....

And i am above average at this game....

Having a bad game does not mean i am bad at a game.....

And no.... the entire round was just BS, i already mentioned the flash light....

I never said i was "going to" i do things, i do not just say words.

Come back when you have the play time i have.

I hate having to bring in anything to do with anyone's stats, but i really dislike arrogant folk.

Cryosis00
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Cryosis00/stats/249873745/

TTM_Funky_UK
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/cem_ea_id/

Ignore any stat resets if you must.


----------



## amd655

Tell me more about this so great game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this so great game.


Nvidia driver issues???????????? that is not bf3 error, I have never had a driver issue in this game in 700hrs played on now a multitude of Amd beta drivers


----------



## amd655

Well as i stated, those without any issue are lucky....

This game has been a real PITA....

Still could be worse... i could be enjoying myself









It may not be a game issue, but this problem has persisted since 314.xx drivers, i need new drivers for newer games like Metro LL....

This takes the utter piss.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Tell me more about this so great game.


isnt that like the third time you posted it?

We've seen you post the driver issues like 50 times now..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well as i stated, those without any issue are lucky....
> 
> *This game has been a real PITA....*
> 
> Still could be worse... i could be enjoying myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may not be a game issue, but this problem has persisted since 314.xx drivers, i need new drivers for newer games like Metro LL....
> 
> This takes the utter piss.


I've had very minimal problems with the game so far, on the last set of NV drivers I was using there were a couple small issues, but mostly fine. I upgraded last week to latest and major problems. But until this point it hasn't been unplayable. I know a lot of other people have had way more issues than me.

Should be a simple fix at least in my case to downgrade back to working drivers (hopefully) lol.

Agreed with bold above, with all the patches and downtime, etc, this game has had a rough time...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 2TB of storage....
> 
> And i am above average at this game....
> 
> Having a bad game does not mean i am bad at a game.....
> 
> And no.... the entire round was just BS, i already mentioned the flash light....
> 
> I never said i was "going to" i do things, i do not just say words.
> 
> Come back when you have the play time i have.
> 
> I hate having to bring in anything to do with anyone's stats, but i really dislike arrogant folk.
> 
> Cryosis00
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Cryosis00/stats/249873745/
> 
> TTM_Funky_UK
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/cem_ea_id/
> 
> Ignore any stat resets if you must.


mehehee
above average? not at all
im maybe average
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> mehehee
> above average? not at all
> im maybe average
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/


Do you even know what the average is?

1.04 KDR 400 SPm...


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Do you even know what the average is?
> 
> 1.04 KDR 400 SPm...


then being above average is nothing


----------



## Jodiuh

avg...lol...dude I'm approaching a whole number for k/d ratio AFTER a stats reset.


----------



## amd655

I think some folk are just misunderstanding things...


----------



## ntherblast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> mehehee
> above average? not at all
> im maybe average
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Amhro/stats/268416140/


Not impressed your most played class is assault


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not impressed your most played class is assault


When I played BF2142 I could rape every single game in my walker. I had 9.39 K/D Ratio. The same goes for other vehicles.

http://2142-stats.com/BarryTBaptist+stats.html

I do not have as much time to play BF3 as I would like to but when I was wh..ing Metro my k/d was almost 4.0.

You are a good, legit player but you abuse vehicles.







Please remember to revive your teammates.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BunnyTheButcher/stats/232278409/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I think some folk are just misunderstanding things...


Not this guy, I'm just here to give you a hard time.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm here to cry about SLI!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Not impressed your most played class is assault


it depends on a map i play
im not gonna play with sniper on a infantry map or support on a vehicle map
anyway, my most played class is engi, but it doesnt count since im very often in vehicles


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me more about this so great game.


This is one of the reasons why I stopped using that driver and reverted back.XD


----------



## Jodiuh

Older drivers crash GRID 2, newer drivers flicker in BF3, SLI is fail in both. Its a tough time to be an Nvidia SLI gamer!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Older drivers crash GRID 2, newer drivers flicker in BF3, SLI is fail in both. Its a tough time to be an Nvidia SLI gamer!


Lol, almost never read someone saying that. The norm is go nvidia, amd sucks. Hope they get it together and put out good drivers for you nvidia players.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm ordering a 780 ACX or other non ref as soon as I find one in stock. SLI can get bent.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I'm ordering a 780 ACX or other non ref as soon as I find one in stock. SLI can get bent.


lol. How the tables have turned in the GPU market over the past few years huh? AMD is strong, getting better all the time, more than competitive and Nvidia having some driver issues? Le Gasp!


----------



## Jodiuh

I can't handle that .net monstrocity CCC or I might have tried a 7950 1st.


----------



## Amhro

just a small chopper compilation from last nights tournament match, if anyone would like to see


----------



## Jodiuh

Nice TV missile!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Older drivers crash GRID 2, newer drivers flicker in BF3, SLI is fail in both. Its a tough time to be an Nvidia SLI gamer!


I don't understand the problem, just install a different driver for each game. Couldn't be easier...


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small chopper compilation from last nights tournament match, if anyone would like to see


Nice footage. It takes a lot more skill to to survive in a chopper than in a jet.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol. How the tables have turned in the GPU market over the past few years huh? AMD is strong, getting better all the time, more than competitive and Nvidia having some driver issues? Le Gasp!


The tables are about the same as they've been for years. Nvidia is just having a bad run of drivers. Their track record is still better than AMD's ever was. They'll get it together again at some point.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The tables are about the same as they've been for years. Nvidia is just having a bad run of drivers. Their track record is still better than AMD's ever was. They'll get it together again at some point.


My Asus GTX660 SLI runs poorly (visible tearing and painful stuttering after few rounds in BF3) in comparison to my MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr Crossfire. I keep my FPS locked at 59.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> My Asus GTX660 SLI runs poorly (visible tearing and painful stuttering after few rounds in BF3) in comparison to my MSI HD7950 TwinFrozr Crossfire. I keep my FPS locked at 59.


Ok? When I had CF 5870's BF3 ran like crap. Parts of the maps would completely disappear. I had more problems in more games with those cards than I ever have with SLI.

This "painful" tearing is a non issue to most but the most sensitive individuals. And there seems to be a lot of those individuals on these forums. They don't however represent the vast majority of gamers. Same goes for those who cant' stand a less than perfect 60FPS at all times in every game or they flip out and chastise it calling it garbage.

The stuttering I can side with you on because it can actually effect gameplay depending on severity.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> lol. How the tables have turned in the GPU market over the past few years huh? AMD is strong, getting better all the time, more than competitive and Nvidia having some driver issues? Le Gasp!


+1


----------



## ~sizzzle~

When did we get Origin In Game ? Kept seeing this annoying popup every time I joined a server so I finally checked it out. I assume it's new or maybe I'm just oblivious lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Older drivers crash GRID 2, newer drivers flicker in BF3, SLI is fail in both. Its a tough time to be an Nvidia SLI gamer!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the problem, just install a different driver for each game. Couldn't be easier...
Click to expand...

For a minute there...I wondered how I could do this.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well this is a new one.
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 119 different IP addresses


18-1 when it happened, so sure.....


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well this is a new one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Game disconnected: you have been banned from this server. Stated reason: 119 different IP addresses
> 
> 
> 
> 18-1 when it happened, so sure.....
Click to expand...

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jodiuh/media/Avatars/incredible.gif.html


----------



## Slightly skewed

I liked that server too.









AMD655 friend me so I can unfriend you.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I liked that server too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD655 friend me so I can unfriend you.


Never knew we were friends???

And all my BF3 stuff is uninstalled, including Origin.

What did i do to deserve a friend loss anyway??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I liked that server too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMD655 friend me so I can unfriend you.


Ban reversed!


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Sounds like alot of people are having games like we are in Aus lol.

Over the last few days me and friends have had..

Spray n pray is more accurate the scoped in

Suppressors do more damage then heavy barrels

1 shot deaths from across the map with 1911 S-TAC

thats all that I can remember but yeah lol good on ya EA/Dice


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Sounds like alot of people are having games like we are in Aus lol.
> 
> Over the last few days me and friends have had..
> 
> Spray n pray is more accurate the scoped in
> 
> Suppressors do more damage then heavy barrels
> 
> 1 shot deaths from across the map with 1911 S-TAC
> 
> thats all that I can remember but yeah lol good on ya EA/Dice


lol glad im not the only one, I just started playing last week after a break from december and knew I wasnt that rusty, I mean some guys were impossible to kill when their backs were to me and others one hit killed me from FAR distance with a 1911 and one of the shotguns more than once in the same match. I mean a shotgun is a shotgun not a rifle ya know. But whatever Im still having fun


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> lol glad im not the only one, I just started playing last week after a break from december and knew I wasnt that rusty, I mean some guys were impossible to kill when their backs were to me and others one hit killed me from FAR distance with a 1911 and one of the shotguns more than once in the same match. I mean a shotgun is a shotgun not a rifle ya know. But whatever Im still having fun


End Game stuffed everything tbh the shotguns can shoot 100 with buckshot assault rifles are just hopeless now even with heavy barrel the do at most 10% damage each round the knife always fails on pretty much everybody only seems to work on laggy guys now

This game is pretty much a joke now lol


----------



## Jodiuh

Hopefully BF4 will fix everything. If not Battlefield 2014 ahould be out shortly after and that will definitely fix everything.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well this is a new one.
> 18-1 when it happened, so sure.....


How in the world did you get 119 different ips? Someone stealing your game info or is it Origin's mixed up system!?


----------



## Jodiuh

Hahahaha! Yoda...perfect. I had high hopes for episode 1 too. :/


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Nice footage. It takes a lot more skill to to survive in a chopper than in a jet.


yup, jet is OP against chopper


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> yup, jet is OP against chopper


But jets control like crap


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Come on already, dont need to re-post your old videos ;/
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> isnt that like the third time you posted it?
> 
> We've seen you post the driver issues like 50 times now..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to be so negative all the time bro?
> 
> Is it because you only have 1 eye..............
Click to expand...

ROFL!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> But jets control like crap


in my opinion it is pretty easy to control a jet


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small chopper compilation from last nights tournament match, if anyone would like to see


I enjoyed watching this


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I just noticed Origin has achievements now? And a gamerscore/points system.


I did also...

In other news, i am re-installing origin and BF3 after my tantrum.

Do not tell me none of you rage time to time.











Oh also, i have 590 points on Origin, what is this for??


----------



## Jodiuh

Dude...I rage from BF3 nightly!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I did also...
> 
> In other news, i am re-installing origin and BF3 after my tantrum.
> 
> Do not tell me none of you rage time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also, i have 590 points on Origin, what is this for??


How many times have you said Bf3 is terribad now and uninstalled it?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I did also...
> 
> In other news, i am re-installing origin and BF3 after my tantrum.
> 
> Do not tell me none of you rage time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also, i have 590 points on Origin, what is this for??


I don't have the bandwidth speed and patience to rage that hard.

I'm pretty sure that number is just a gamer score like on XBox live. So it means nothing. i.e. internet points.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't have the bandwidth speed and patience to rage that hard.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that number is just a gamer score like on XBox live. So it means nothing. i.e. internet points.


I see









I still prefer Steams method... the whole gamerscore thing is pretty pointless to me, especially after how long BF3 has been out?


----------



## Jodiuh

At least you're not "awarded" cars based on how many "fans" you get. OH LORDY GRID 2 is AWFUL.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still prefer Steams method... the whole gamerscore thing is pretty pointless to me, especially after how long BF3 has been out?


I couldn't care less about those things either, but a lot of people do. And from a business perspective it entices people to play more and more importantly, spend more money. More more more.


----------



## Jodiuh

The only achievements I ever liked were the ones w/ Tomb Raider Legend on 360. You got one for every level you finished right @ the end of the level. It was like a little prize I looked forward to that signified an end, albeit briefly, to all the hard work I did.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The answer to that is pretty black and white.
> 
> I just noticed Origin has achievements now? And a gamerscore/points system.
> 
> 
> 
> I did also...
> 
> In other news, i am re-installing origin and BF3 after my tantrum.
> 
> Do not tell me none of you rage time to time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh also, i have 590 points on Origin, what is this for??
Click to expand...

haha, welcome back... for a week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> At least you're not "awarded" cars based on how many "fans" you get. OH LORDY GRID 2 is AWFUL.


They messed up Grid 2? To bad because the original was great.


----------



## Jodiuh

It's partly my fault. I was foolishly expecting GRID 2 to finally give me Forza on PC.









That said, the handling feels similar between the cars, every corner is a drift, it feels disjointed in the menus. They push social media on you so hard that you don't buy cars. You get cars based on how many FANS you get...yes, like likes.


----------



## ntherblast

Can someone recommend me a stable driver 314.22 gives me this green texture on roads and some trees turn completely green. While the latest drivrs give me artifacting


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> Can someone recommend me a stable driver 314.22 gives me this green texture on roads and some trees turn completely green. While the latest drivrs give me artifacting


314 is more stable than 320.
Go back even further if its a serious problem, otherwise stay with 314 as it shouldnt happen as often, if at all.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 314 is more stable than 320.
> Go back even further if its a serious problem, otherwise stay with 314 as it shouldnt happen as often, if at all.


Agreed. There are problems with BF3 & 320 drivers with many setups. 314.22 is good.


----------



## ntherblast

This is the issue I have with 314.22 trees and roads turn green


----------



## amd655

As posted previously with my findings, anything from 314.22 will cause freaky graphics in BF3...

314.22


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











320.18


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As posted previously with my findings, anything from 314.22 will cause freaky graphics in BF3...


We know already dude.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> As posted previously with my findings, anything from 314.22 will cause freaky graphics in BF3...


We know already dude.


----------



## amd655

No you do not.


----------



## ntherblast

Wow you guys are like husband and wife....


----------



## amd655

Sadly i turned her down....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sadly i turned her down....





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## croy

hey guys just want to share a camping spot that i discovered. i always go there when i get lazy running around lol. hope you like it!


----------



## Slightly skewed

There isn't anything lazier than TDM anyways, might as well lower the bar even further. The m320 was made for spots like that so you wouldn't be there long.


----------



## Swolern

Man that is a good one Croy.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man that is a good one Croy.


1 grenade = ruined day

The chances of getting up their unnoticed, are pretty slim as well.

Could potentially be a good C4 troll spot though haha


----------



## cowie

I have no trees or bushes today lol







was just messing about



reminds me of the first plantside


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I have no trees or bushes today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just messing about
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of the first plantside


The destruction looks impressive with the lack of graphics actually.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> I have no trees or bushes today lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was just messing about
> 
> reminds me of the first plantside


Is that a driver glitch or something you caused?


----------



## Krazee

Is that complete low settings??


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Is that complete low settings??


Seriously? No. I play on all low settings it doesn't look much different from ultra. Looks like a hack to me.


----------



## cowie

Its lod set to 15 sgssaax2
I had it set for testing something else i run my stuff set up ULTRA I had it for testing a benchamrk and driver thats all,it dont help me i am harmless.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Its lod set to 15 sgssaax2
> I had it set for testing something else i run my stuff set up ULTRA I had it for testing a benchamrk and driver thats all,it dont help me i am harmless.


If I were you I'd be careful of showing this publicly, I've seen EA/DICE ban Battlefield 3 accounts for way less than that (Like Server idling to keep servers populated, which is perfectly legal...), I wouldn't dare doing that on my account.









Still, the game looks hilarious without textures.


----------



## Jodiuh

Went from 660 SLI to 780 today. Game still runs like poo. Less poo, but definitely poo. Guess I'm going to need to go Haswell sooner than later.


----------



## ntherblast

I got a question. If I deploy mines on my engy then switch classes or die do the mines disappear?


----------



## Buska103

Just had an amazing game....









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/63256853/278235889/

My accuracy has been consistently good since I upgraded from Phenom II to Haswell.... good enough to the point my PC doesn't have microjittering when recording footage!


----------



## Jodiuh

Nice!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buska103*
> 
> Just had an amazing game....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/63256853/278235889/
> 
> My accuracy has been consistently good since I upgraded from Phenom II to Haswell.... good enough to the point my PC doesn't have microjittering when recording footage!


I'm also hardware limited. Oh the potential if I could run the game at 120+ fps (with a capable screen) and have consistently good ping times.








I do good with what I have though.


----------



## Jodiuh

I did a lot better w/ a 120 hz panel. Couldn't keep it due to low pwm frequency flickering.

Is the OCN teamspeak server STILL down? Or did it change?


----------



## Bytelove

Is anybody suffering from the screen flashin in black when you die or press the map key? Happens in 13.4 and 13.6 Beta. I think it started for me in the recent update.


----------



## amd655

That happens to me also, it is terribly annoying....


----------



## patriotaki

Anyone wanna play right now?

Add me : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/putserman/

I will go play with heli , i surely need a good gunner


----------



## FIRINMYLAZERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I did a lot better w/ a 120 hz panel. Couldn't keep it due to low pwm frequency flickering.
> 
> Is the OCN teamspeak server STILL down? Or did it change?


Apparently the OCN Teamspeak server is currently down, but that it should be back up again soon. I was trying to connect to it last night, and got an answer to why it was down through a user on the official OCN Teamspeak thread.

EDIT:

It's back up and running!


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bytelove*
> 
> Is anybody suffering from the screen flashin in black when you die or press the map key? Happens in 13.4 and 13.6 Beta. I think it started for me in the recent update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That happens to me also, it is terribly annoying....


I used to get that sometimes on my GTX680 SLI and my HD7970 CFX when updating drivers.

Go to Video settings in-game and set fullscreen to OFF, apply/save then go set it back to ON. That should fix your issue.

Here's the thread explaining it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1294612/battlefield-3-is-recallibrating-the-screen-every-time-i-die-and-respawn-why


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

What SweetFX you guys are using, actually ?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I used to get that sometimes on my GTX680 SLI and my HD7970 CFX when updating drivers.
> 
> Go to Video settings in-game and set fullscreen to OFF, apply/save then go set it back to ON. That should fix your issue.
> 
> Here's the thread explaining it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1294612/battlefield-3-is-recallibrating-the-screen-every-time-i-die-and-respawn-why


Alt+Enter


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Alt+Enter


Nope, that won't fix it.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> What SweetFX you guys are using, actually ?


my SweetFX doesnt work anymore >.> anyone having this problem ( when i press to activate it , it doesnt do anything anymore )


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Nope, that won't fix it.


Whats the difference.


----------



## Brainsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> my SweetFX doesnt work anymore >.> anyone having this problem ( when i press to activate it , it doesnt do anything anymore )


Disable Origin overlay in-game, this fixed it for me.


----------



## yoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brainsick*
> 
> Disable Origin overlay in-game, this fixed it for me.


yes!!! thanks


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I got an Origin one-question survey today. Too bad they didn't have a comments box.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ntherblast*
> 
> I got a question. If I deploy mines on my engy then switch classes or die do the mines disappear?


nope, they will stay


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> nope, they will stay


They just do not always work...........


----------



## patriotaki

^ LOL


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> nope, they will stay


Claymores, mines, grenades disappear upon death, 0.1s on death.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Claymores, mines, grenades disappear upon death, 0.1s on death.


agreed with claymores, but mines dont dissappear, just try it (i did try it +-2 weeks ago)


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whats the difference.


Technically? None, but the method I mentioned is the way to get the issue fixed, alt-enter won't fix it, I had it as well.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Battlefield Friends, new season has started!


----------



## patriotaki

EA conference!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/11108346


----------



## amd655

I jumped out of my jet, then landed, then RPG'd the Anti Air as he repaired it, blew it up, then shot the guy D

And errr... the jet was stuck mid air


----------



## Ghost12

Double xp again? since when and to when, anyone know?


----------



## gertryytli

Where to get bf 3 for free full version pls help


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I jumped out of my jet, then landed, then RPG'd the Anti Air as he repaired it, blew it up, then shot the guy D
> 
> And errr... the jet was stuck mid air


Installed it again huh?

I've seen jets do some really silly things. Caspian's trees don't actually kill jets they just seem to stop them dead and then catapult them on their way.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I jumped out of my jet, then landed, then RPG'd the Anti Air as he repaired it, blew it up, then shot the guy D
> 
> And errr... the jet was stuck mid air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed it again huh?
> 
> I've seen jets do some really silly things. Caspian's trees don't actually kill jets they just seem to stop them dead and then catapult them on their way.
Click to expand...

The Caspian Jet Camouflage unlock...









I wonder if the BF3 server virtualization is going anywhere, they had a pile of people sign up for beta access.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertryytli*
> 
> Where to get bf 3 for free full version pls help


Whan on sale you can get the premium edition for around $20, cant get it for free unless someone buys it for you.


----------



## amd655

2 cheaters, 1 downloaded, 1 glitcher.

And of course, some random kills


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Battlefield Friends, new season has started!


That's friggin hysterical


----------



## calavera

Hey kids, here's a live stream of BF4 alpha footage.









http://ko.twitch.tv/battlefield

edit: it's over.


----------



## croy

I'm experiencing SLI issues in this game (low gpu usage). i don't know if its just me or the new drivers. before it was smooth as butter.

this is on ultra preset, big map, 48 players


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> I'm experiencing SLI issues in this game (low gpu usage). i don't know if its just me or the new drivers. before it was smooth as butter.
> 
> this is on ultra preset, big map, 48 players


different maps run differently also

I am using the latest and SLI and haven't noticed any differences


----------



## tango bango

I have a crash issue. Things I have tried. OC and normal settings, driver for GPU, cooling looks good. This started about a month or so as I tried to find out why. I run sweetfx . Everything else is pretty much stock from the day one release of BF3. I have a MSI 7870 instead of the 470 listed in my system. Any ideals?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I have a crash issue. Things I have tried. OC and normal settings, driver for GPU, cooling looks good. This started about a month or so as I tried to find out why. I run sweetfx . Everything else is pretty much stock from the day one release of BF3. I have a MSI 7870 instead of the 470 listed in my system. Any ideals?


Could be driver related, sweetfx compatibility related or monitoring software conflicts. Remove sweetfx, and try again. If it still crashes disable monitoring software and overlays and try again. If that fails try a different driver.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I have a crash issue. Things I have tried. OC and normal settings, driver for GPU, cooling looks good. This started about a month or so as I tried to find out why. I run sweetfx . Everything else is pretty much stock from the day one release of BF3. I have a MSI 7870 instead of the 470 listed in my system. Any ideals?


Sweet fx crashes me with the bf3 stopped working after every round i finish but only when quitting the server. Its not detrimental to my game so never bothered me


----------



## _REAPER_

I will be going home in 20 days for RR and need to know what is the best driver for 680 Tri SLI


----------



## patriotaki

Dont know why but , when i try to join some servers i get this windows error :



and in battlelog i get this message : *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'putserman' (for 1 minute) ... Cheater banned by GGC-Stream.NET. Ban on GUID b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4. Contact GGC-Stream.NET for details. [Admin Decision]*

anyone know why is this happening? I can join other servers though


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Dont know why but , when i try to join some servers i get this windows error :
> 
> 
> 
> and in battlelog i get this message : *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'putserman' (for 1 minute) ... Cheater banned by GGC-Stream.NET. Ban on GUID b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4. Contact GGC-Stream.NET for details. [Admin Decision]*
> 
> anyone know why is this happening? I can join other servers though


PBBans, GGC and ACI are enforcing a ban against your GUID -

http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-9516f6c4-vb269796.html
http://www.ggc-stream.net/search/server/guid
http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf3/index.php?searchvalue=b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4&searchtype=2&searchlimit=1


----------



## tango bango

Thanks for the help. I removed sweetfx and played a few rounds and all was ok. But now I had a crash on another game, so I'm checking my ram.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> PBBans, GGC and ACI are enforcing a ban against your GUID -
> 
> http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-9516f6c4-vb269796.html
> http://www.ggc-stream.net/search/server/guid
> http://history.anticheatinc.com/bf3/index.php?searchvalue=b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4&searchtype=2&searchlimit=1


What the F *#* ? Why am i banned? -.- i never used hacking tools


----------



## Yumyums

This game sucks


----------



## patriotaki

i never cheated and i got banned? how can i get unbanned?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> i never cheated and i got banned? how can i get unbanned?


What reason did it say in the message?


----------



## patriotaki

no reason... Ah!! i remembered something, In the past i had internet issues and in every single server i got kicked after 20minutes of gameplay. I fixed this issue a while ago. Can this be the reason i got banned?


----------



## Slightly skewed

It always gives a reason. Update punk buster and don't use monitoring program with OSD's or "color tweakers". Maybe your ping was out of control.


----------



## patriotaki

will that unban me?


----------



## patriotaki

although i can join some ggc servers..
i am playing in this server here for 30minutes now : http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/e5019577-f4bb-4c26-966a-6fba7508eb3a/FAST-LEVEL-UP-FLAGRUN-NO-KILLS/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> will that unban me?


For most servers once you're banned that's it. You will have to contact an admin from the server to get unbanned. Check for website info etc on the server you were banned from.


----------



## patriotaki

its not only 1 server..


----------



## patriotaki

Thats strange i was on a server playing just fine no kicks no lags for an hour or so, and now i tried to rejoin the server (i was on a small break)







and i get this message :

*Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'putserman' (for 1 minute) ... Cheater banned by GGC-Stream.NET. Ban on GUID b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4. Contact GGC-Stream.NET for details. [Admin Decision]*

what is going on? I could play before and now i cant?


----------



## Swolern

There are a ton of noobs in "Gun Master" games now that the Close Quarter pack is free this week for all non-premium owners. Code *BF3E3* for anyone that doesnt know. I havent played that game type in a while. It was fun, especially when your on top!


----------



## _REAPER_

I am interested in what is the best Nvidia Drivers are currently for this game. I asked earlier and did not get a reply. Sorry to ask just been on deployment.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am interested in what is the best Nvidia Drivers are currently for this game. I asked earlier and did not get a reply. Sorry to ask just been on deployment.


314.22 are the most stable. 320beta and whql have smoother gameplay on many configs, but unstable on many setups also.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 314.22 are the most stable. 320beta and whql have smoother gameplay on many configs, but unstable on many setups also.


Thank you


----------



## patriotaki

anyone knows why im gettings kicked?


----------



## keikei

You may need a punkbuster update.


----------



## Swolern

Place screenshot of message when kicked.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Thats strange i was on a server playing just fine no kicks no lags for an hour or so, and now i tried to rejoin the server (i was on a small break)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i get this message :
> 
> *Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'putserman' (for 1 minute) ... Cheater banned by GGC-Stream.NET. Ban on GUID b0a1086f738886c255dd55e39516f6c4. Contact GGC-Stream.NET for details. [Admin Decision]*
> 
> what is going on? I could play before and now i cant?


You've been banned from GGC Stream (Not a Punkbuster ban).

This means you won't be able to play on servers that have GGC streaming enabled, but you can still play on other servers with just Punkbuster and even PBBans streaming, personally I don't like GGC Streaming as it causes lag on servers and it bans for stupid reasons like using colour tweaks and such, I prefer PBBAns which is much more reliable.

Did you ever use Color Tweaker or something related? Probably the reason you got banned.


----------



## patriotaki

Nope I only had an issue with my isp.. losing connection every 19-21 minutes of gameplay.. I think that cause the ban. I received many warnings because the server would become unstable :s


----------



## ~sizzzle~

umm no. The violation # corresponds with a specific free to download multihack (ESP, Radar, No recoil, Aimbot, Masskill) from a popular cheat site. The ban has been appealed and denied and is almost a year old. Either stick to servers that don't stream GGC, PBBans, or ACI or go buy a new copy.

http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/zeus_zpsa7779b7c.png.html


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> umm no. The violation # corresponds with a specific free to download multihack (ESP, Radar, No recoil, Aimbot, Masskill) from a popular cheat site. The ban has been appealed and denied and is almost a year old. Either stick to non PB servers or go buy a new copy.
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/zeus_zpsa7779b7c.png.html


Ah, looks like a global ban then, good thing they caught him.


----------



## _REAPER_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ah, looks like a global ban then, good thing they caught him.


LOL


----------



## Krazee

Had a killer round last night with crash and johnny, boy it is good to play with some good people finally.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ah, looks like a global ban then, good thing they caught him.


Odd that he can still join some PB enabled servers though right ? He appears to only be getting kicked from servers that are streaming.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I feel special, and also that I have no life







lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I feel special, and also that I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I was robbed of recording my lvl 100 moment, It was double exp and I gained the rank with the Bonus points after the match was over.


----------



## patriotaki

i never used hacks :O
I only let a friend of mine play with my account for a day ! -.-


----------



## Krazee

I still have over 300 hours left to reach 100, ohh well


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I feel special, and also that I have no life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Congrats m8. I intend to get my 100 by the end of this week after 500 hours of gameplay. lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BunnyTheButcher/stats/232278409/


----------



## Valkayria

I just started playing multiplayer a few nights ago, and I'm already sick of the tactical light attachment


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> I just started playing multiplayer a few nights ago, and I'm already sick of the tactical light attachment


The hatred for the tac-light only deepens my Brotha and will never go away because DICE has refused to tweak it down. You could replace 'tac-light' and replace it with suppression and the statement is still true (imo).


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> I am interested in what is the best Nvidia Drivers are currently for this game. I asked earlier and did not get a reply. Sorry to ask just been on deployment.


311.06 for Fermi based GPU's.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Ah, looks like a global ban then, good thing they caught him.


Love it when they pop punk cheaters!!!


----------



## amd655

Raped an admin 3 times with M16..... there is no rule against ANY weapons on the server, yet i got this..........



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/63684535/791518471/


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching*
> 
> Congrats m8. I intend to get my 100 by the end of this week after 500 hours of gameplay. lol
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/BunnyTheButcher/stats/232278409/


Damn you lol I would of been 100 in about that but I spent my first 150 - 200 hours fixing friends tanks coz they suck lol


----------



## patriotaki

k


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1514027/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> Well thats a score!


How did you all manage 140+ kill and single figure deaths when 7 players played the server in total and the max deaths was 11?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 
> Well thats a score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you all manage 140+ kill and single figure deaths when 7 players played the server in total and the max deaths was 11?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/851366/official-battlefield-3-information-discussion-thread/49690#post_20188821


----------



## Valkayria

I wish I had better ping. I have to dump an entire clip into someones face before they die. Never the less, having fun


----------



## amd655

I now find that, SPM and KDR> Accuracy, the more accurate you are, the more you try to stop firing when you "think" someone will die, i did that, ended up leaving them on 5% health in most situations, i used to have 25% accuracy at one point, now i have 15% LOL

1200+SPM and 2.0+KDR, so really....

I suppose it depends on your play style too, i am very aggressive.


----------



## Valkayria

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I now find that, SPM and KDR> Accuracy, the more accurate you are, the more you try to stop firing when you "think" someone will die, i did that, ended up leaving them on 5% health in most situations, i used to have 25% accuracy at one point, now i have 15% LOL
> 
> 1200+SPM and 2.0+KDR, so really....
> 
> I suppose it depends on your play style too, i am very aggressive.


I'm aggressive as well. My play style carried over from BL:R. Bum-rushin' mofo's.


----------



## iARDAs

I Truly hate the community in this game sometimes.

When playing RUSH people who needs to defend never defend and people who needs to attack never attacks.

There is Team Deathmatch for that purpose.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I now find that, SPM and KDR> Accuracy, the more accurate you are, the more you try to stop firing when you "think" someone will die, i did that, ended up leaving them on 5% health in most situations, i used to have 25% accuracy at one point, now i have 15% LOL
> 
> 1200+SPM and 2.0+KDR, so really....
> 
> I suppose it depends on your play style too, i am very aggressive.


You have to find the right balance, if you shoot too many bullets at everyone you'll have to reload more often and run out of ammo faster. I can get 40-50% if I reallllly try but I'll die a lot like how you said. My overall accuracy is only 16.9 but I normally get around 22-25 on close range infantry maps, I think the sweet spot is around 25% depending on how good you are at aiming, and how much you prefire and suppress.


----------



## amd655

Yeah, i have been using LMG's quite a lot recently, they really bring accuracy to rock bottom LOL.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/63694753/791518471/

Not exactly amazing accuracy, but the actual weapon gets the job done









With an M16 or AEK on a map like Metro, i usually get between 18-28% 28% being very good net code for that given match.


----------



## fashric

Anyone else having issues loading battlelog in the UK?


----------



## amd655

Yes actually, tried loading another battle report, it just errored out after a long while....


----------



## fashric

Ye seems there's a problem with it. I messaged them on Twitter and they said they are looking into it.


----------



## TiezZ BE

not only in the UK


----------



## Mhill2029

Battlelog is now working.......and yet another update

*Update: Battlelog is now NOT working again....


----------



## cowie

Still busted for me even with the update.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> Still busted for me even with the update.


No battlelog for me, nothing doing


----------



## cowie

ok i just did this now i can get servers and everything else so it works this way

Quote:


> Battlelog access is currently intermittent. We are aware and our teams are working towards a swift resolution.
> 
> As a temporary workaround you can connect via http://battlelog.medalofhonor.com/bf3
> 
> Thank you for your patience!
> .


----------



## ArcAudios

Hi all,

Anyone get Alpha Trial for BF4 today?
Been playing tonight - enjoyable in Shanghai. Getting used to the changes, improvements over all despite it being at Alpha stage.
regards


----------



## Valkayria

So, what drivers are ya'll using? Played for a bit, and had to stop due to the lovely purple colors.


----------



## amd655

314.07, anything above that will cause LSD effect.


----------



## Krazee

I've been playing on the newest Nvidia drivers with no issues at all


----------



## TheRussian1

SO, just picked up the game.

Runs great on the 7950.
Battlelog is a tard but whatever, such is life.

Do people use Vsync + FPs limit of 60 on bf3? That was my only real tweak on BFBC2 and it worked great, super smooth, non noticble mouse lag and no tearing.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Co-oP working for everyone?

I am unable to play hmm


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Co-oP working for everyone?
> 
> I am unable to play hmm


i cant play co-op 6 months now lol...they need to fix this


----------



## TheRussian1

Ok damn, consider me impressed. All ultra 50-60 fps minimum 90% of the time, and vsync causes no mouse lag on its own.

After all the micro stutter/chopyness/etc etc horror stories I was ready to do some serious tweaking, but this thing runs great out of the box.
Still hate the EA buisness model, but niiiice.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Co-oP working for everyone?
> 
> I am unable to play hmm


I can't join servers, just says its loading, etc, I click on the BF3 icon that pops up and win7 can't display it, just its outline with the mouse froze when over the box

Also when I went to battlecrap, the shockwave player caused a crash and I had to stop it (not firefox just the shockwave plugin)

It all worked last night, thanks again battlecrap, it says I'm up-to date


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 314.07, anything above that will cause LSD effect.


Lake shore drive ?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I've been playing on the newest Nvidia drivers with no issues at all


have you tried playing on a big map with 64 players with no issues? i don't know if im cpu bottleneck but ive been having low gpu usage 50-60% each card with the new drivers. my cards are kinda similar to your 580s in performance


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRussian1*
> 
> SO, just picked up the game.
> 
> Runs great on the 7950.
> Battlelog is a tard but whatever, such is life.
> 
> Do people use Vsync + FPs limit of 60 on bf3? That was my only real tweak on BFBC2 and it worked great, super smooth, non noticble mouse lag and no tearing.


i use this . . .



7950 stock with my i7 SB @ 4.5 it can maintain 60 fps minimum even at 64-man full. lovely card.


----------



## TheYonderGod

All low except high mesh @720p w/ no vsync or framerate limit here








I don't think I ever go under 144fps, and if I do it's probably more because of the game engine than my hardware.


----------



## amd655

320.27 Quadro drivers...

Ultra/Medium 4xMSAA.

Never dropped below 49 frames :O






GTX 480


----------



## iPDrop

Heylo guys my team (Shot Docs) played vs No Mercy Gaming in an 8v8 League Match. It was a pretty epic match. Our chopper pilot, WidgityBear, streamed it live if anyone would like to watch the match he played amazingly!:
http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear/c/2446426

Also here's a little clip you might find funny, this happened in a scrim that we played practicing for the nM match:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Heylo guys my team (Shot Docs) played vs No Mercy Gaming in an 8v8 League Match. It was a pretty epic match. Our chopper pilot, WidgityBear, streamed it live if anyone would like to watch the match he played amazingly!:
> http://www.twitch.tv/widgitybear/c/2446426
> 
> Also here's a little clip you might find funny, this happened in a scrim that we played practicing for the nM match:


Are you Broseeph?

Or Dr0p?

EDIT, i see now...LOL

Could not see any names due to quality, i am uploading stuff :/


----------



## Swolern

Origin down for everyone else?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Origin down for everyone else?


Can't access battlelog to play. Says my login info is wrong. This happened a few days ago too. Must be an update going on.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Origin down for everyone else?


Yup, btw nice voltage for 5Ghz mate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can't access battlelog to play. Says my login info is wrong. This happened a few days ago too. Must be an update going on.


Or they're incompetent fools.......which i'm starting to believe. I've never seen so many screw ups with a game.....it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Can't access battlelog to play. Says my login info is wrong. This happened a few days ago too. Must be an update going on.


Yup same with me. Maybe an update (to Alpha).


----------



## gportela89

Can't log on right now... "We are sorry, something went wrong during your login. Please try again."

Yaaawwwnnnn!!!!


----------



## goonies

guess i'll go play some rift since it finally started to download unlike earlier today when it was going at about 1 kb/s lol


----------



## Mhill2029

It's back up and running for me, although i'm in the UK.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> It's back up and running for me, although i'm in the UK.


Battlelog is back up and I managed to play part of a round before being disconnected. Now I can't connect to servers.


----------



## Mhill2029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Battlelog is back up and I managed to play part of a round before being disconnected. Now I can't connect to servers.


Yup now can't connect.....it's behaving the same as when the DDOS attacks happened. Don't tell me it's happening again....


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhill2029*
> 
> Yup now can't connect.....it's behaving the same as when the DDOS attacks happened. Don't tell me it's happening again....


I have a feeling it's tied to the alpha in some way. Mix in a health amount of incompetence that we've seen enough of and this is the result.


----------



## amd655

Managed to play a game, currently testing driver stability however...

No noticable issues thus far with servers etc.

Got my arse handed to me in a game just...

Instant vehicle spawn is a major fail, you take down a heli and have no time to recover, bam the next chopper is up in a split second.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have a feeling it's tied to the alpha in some way. Mix in a health amount of incompetence that we've seen enough of and this is the result.


PB


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> PB


Care to elaborate? There aren't any updates available.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Care to elaborate? There aren't any updates available.


Sorry, no! But it is nothing you can do anything about!


----------



## amd655

Well guys, strangely enough, 320.14 is working great, although they do not deiliver the performance of 320.27.


----------



## patriotaki

your fav weapon?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Sorry, no! But it is nothing you can do anything about!


So you don't know what your are talking about in other words.


----------



## El-Fuego

AND when i get a good graphics card the game goes back to $19 and premium to 39.99


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Managed to play a game, currently testing driver stability however...
> 
> No noticable issues thus far with servers etc.
> 
> Got my arse handed to me in a game just...
> 
> Instant vehicle spawn is a major fail, you take down a heli and have no time to recover, bam the next chopper is up in a split second.


I absolutely will not play on instant vehicle spawn servers I agree, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Erick Silver

Hey guys. Picked up my copy of BF3 for $5 and have been on everyday/night. Looking to add some friends to my list. Add EryckSylvur! I have been watching the OCN server and its been pretty empty.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So you don't know what your are talking about in other words.


My thoughts exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I have a feeling it's tied to the alpha in some way. Mix in a health amount of incompetence that we've seen enough of and this is the result.


Alpha is having same issues. I believe it is just the regular Origin BS we have to endure sometimes as Battlefield gamers. Hopefully they will get it patched up soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well guys, strangely enough, 320.14 is working great, although they do not deiliver the performance of 320.27.


Was 320.27 stable for you?


----------



## amd655

No, 320.27 was great until the LSD again


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> My thoughts exactly
> Alpha is having same issues. I believe it is just the regular Origin BS we have to endure sometimes as Battlefield gamers. Hopefully they will get it patched up soon.
> Was 320.27 stable for you?


320.27 here and it's been great for BF3


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> So you don't know what your are talking about in other words.


Maybe your slightly abusive comment was designed to elicit an elaboration from me or maybe it was just designed to be abusive, either way I dont care!

I will readily accept that often I dont know what i am talking about LOL, but if you are not bright enough to read between the lines as to why I cant elaborate or simply do not want to read between the lines that is you problem pal!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Maybe your slightly abusive comment was designed to elicit an elaboration from me or maybe it was just designed to be abusive, either way I dont care!
> 
> I will readily accept that often I dont know what i am talking about LOL, but if you are not bright enough to read between the lines as to why I cant elaborate or simply do not want to read between the lines that is you problem pal!


Just ignore skewed, he provokes everyone, esp if they have differing opinions or criticises his fav games.
His typical responses: You suck.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaFaRsHeR*
> 
> Maybe your slightly abusive comment was designed to elicit an elaboration from me or maybe it was just designed to be abusive, either way I dont care!
> 
> I will readily accept that often I dont know what i am talking about LOL, but if you are not bright enough to read between the lines as to why I cant elaborate or simply do not want to read between the lines that is you problem pal!


You seemed to be so sure of yourself but cannot back up a claim with proof. How else is that supposed to be interpreted? Battlelog was down earlier before these connection issues began, so unless you can prove these issues were in fact tied to PB, you should probably be a little less bold when contributing input. That's how the world functions, unfortunately for you. I guess I'm just supposed to take a strangers word for it every time. Silly me. This does read like Hamzta's alternate troll account though, which is against the tos.


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You seemed to be so sure of yourself but cannot back up a claim with proof. How else is that supposed to be interpreted? Battlelog was down earlier before these connection issues began, so unless you can prove these issues were in fact tied to PB, you should probably be a little less bold when contributing input. That's how the world functions, unfortunately for you. I guess I'm just supposed to take a strangers word for it every time. Silly me. This does read like Hamzta's alternate troll account though, which is against the tos.


Ok, let's end this rather boring rhetoric!

I provided a response to your comment to help you understand rather than to derail your investigations with false information.

The fact is I will not rather than cannot back up my comment, however I understand totally that to someone that does not have access to the appropriate forum this amounts to the same thing, therefore feel free to ignore it totally!

Oh and please send me a list of the "How the world functions" rules so that I can have them addressed in any future contract drafts I consider (sounds like they are important and cant be affected by any other factor)!









I assure you I am not Hamzta09 in disguise (not that I mean any slight on Hamzta09 whatsoever)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Why respond at all then? And thanks for taking the time to "help me understand" a game I've been dealing with for almost 20 months. Thank heavens you showed up on scene when you did!


----------



## Kropsky

Hi chaps.

Think I might give this game up. Have a lot of love for it and the series, but it's so unstable it hurts. I have never had a driver work on it properly. No matter if I update drivers or roll back drivers, I always, in the end, freeze up and get a message saying the gpu was hanging for too long. Only game I ever have a problem with. Does the game hate sli or something?


----------



## amd655

I wished these petty arguments would stop........

Skewed, you seem very over opinionated (just my take on the situation)


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kropsky*
> 
> Hi chaps.
> 
> Think I might give this game up. Have a lot of love for it and the series, but it's so unstable it hurts. I have never had a driver work on it properly. No matter if I update drivers or roll back drivers, I always, in the end, freeze up and get a message saying the gpu was hanging for too long. Only game I ever have a problem with. Does the game hate sli or something?


PB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I wished these petty arguments would stop........
> 
> Skewed, you seem very over opinionated (just my take on the situation)


PB.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kropsky*
> 
> Hi chaps.
> 
> Think I might give this game up. Have a lot of love for it and the series, but it's so unstable it hurts. I have never had a driver work on it properly. No matter if I update drivers or roll back drivers, I always, in the end, freeze up and get a message saying the gpu was hanging for too long. Only game I ever have a problem with. Does the game hate sli or something?


I played BF3 since it came out until about 3 months ago (got 690) on 570 SLI and never had a problem. How fresh is your windows install?


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Why respond at all then? And thanks for taking the time to "help me understand" a game I've been dealing with for almost 20 months. Thank heavens you showed up on scene when you did!


Responded because I thought I could help (admittedly in a minor way) pure and simply! Glad your 20 months of playing BF3 has helped you understand why Battlelog was down and then random crashes occurred!

You are very welcome, happy to take the time to help people like you! (I'll mark it down as community service)!


----------



## iARDAs

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64102487/176107258/

Intense score in TDM

I upgraded my internet from Cable to Fiber and my average ping fell from an average of 75 to average of 50. Nice improvement.

Arda_El_Turco is the name.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Hey guys. Picked up my copy of BF3 for $5 and have been on everyday/night. Looking to add some friends to my list. Add EryckSylvur! I have been watching the OCN server and its been pretty empty.


added







I'm Dr_Death3


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64102487/176107258/
> 
> Intense score in TDM
> 
> I upgraded my internet from Cable to Fiber and my average ping fell from an average of 75 to average of 50. Nice improvement.
> 
> Arda_El_Turco is the name.


Not bad, just work on your accuracy a bit, but also do not undershoot


----------



## exyia

got my surround back!


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got my surround back!


Nice setup.


----------



## Kropsky

Erm, like a year old. Drivers are all up to date but like I say, always the same problems - gpu glitch hanging.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kropsky*
> 
> Erm, like a year old. Drivers are all up to date but like I say, always the same problems - gpu glitch hanging.


other than trying new / old drivers with clean installs, re-installing windows is the only thing I could think of to recommend.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got my surround back!


/cry.. Its so beautiful!


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> got my surround back!


Have you tried the screens in portrait? or always in landscape?


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Have you tried the screens in portrait? or always in landscape?


no and I'm not really feeling it - I feel the bezel would just be distracting since it would be closer/tighter

and then these new monitors aren't on adjustable stands like the old Dells, so meh. I'll stick with landscape


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not bad, just work on your accuracy a bit, but also do not undershoot


Not to mention BURST FIRING increases accuracy. Get it as a habit cuz BF4 has a lot of recoil involved


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not to mention BURST FIRING increases accuracy. Get it as a habit cuz BF4 has a lot of recoil involved


And you better savor every bullet you got. Reloading unused bullets are discarded. Thats right, if you reload a half full clip, those bullets are gone.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> And you better savor every bullet you got. Reloading unused bullets are discarded. Thats right, if you reload a half full clip, those bullets are gone.


Only in hardcore. I wish hardcore had 100 health, then I would play it... All the other settings like no 3d spotting and stuff are good, but 60 health just makes it so stupidly easy to kill people -.-


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Only in hardcore. I wish hardcore had 100 health, then I would play it... All the other settings like no 3d spotting and stuff are good, but 60 health just makes it so stupidly easy to kill people -.-


I prefer the low health. People actually die from a gun shot in the game like they would in real life.


----------



## Swolern

I prefer low health also. Quicker and more accurate reactions should win when head to head, without having to empty half a clip into someone.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I prefer low health also. Quicker and more accurate reactions should win when head to head, without having to empty half a clip into someone.


I don't disagree entirely, but unlike the console where everyone is on the exact same playing field, the PC is dependent more on knowledge (software settings), hardware (configuration) and connection quality than actual skill. If you don't have everything dialed in just right and all your ducks in a row, you're at a disadvantage before the first shot is even fired.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Not trying to argue with you guys because I hate people who do that, you can play what you want and I can play what I want, but....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I prefer the low health. People actually die from a gun shot in the game like they would in real life.


1. This is a game, not real life, if you wanted it to be like real life there's a LOT more things you would have to change to make it like real life.
2. You aren't going to die every time in 1 or 2 gunshots, it depends where they are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I prefer low health also. Quicker and more accurate reactions should win when head to head, without having to empty half a clip into someone.


Funny because that's why I think higher health is better. Quick and especially accurate reactions are required to do well in normal mode, where in hardcore you can just spray and 1 or 2 bullets will hit by luck and you'll get a kill.
It doesn't take half a clip to kill someone unless you miss. Part of the problem you have is probably that you don't get the kill confirmation until like a second or two after you actually kill them, so you are actually shooting longer than you have to, it's a problem with the game, but if you learn how to "feel" when people are dead, you wont have the problem.


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol I can't tell you how many times I've died because I "felt" the person I was just shooting at should be dead and I moved on to the next target. The game is broken to begin with, add in people who play on out of region servers and feeling out a kill becomes next to impossible.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't disagree entirely, but unlike the console where everyone is on the exact same playing field, the PC is dependent more on knowledge (software settings), hardware (configuration) and connection quality than actual skill. If you don't have everything dialed in just right and all your ducks in a row, you're at a disadvantage before the first shot is even fired.


But wont a player have the advantage also in normal mode with things like low ping, low input lag, and higher resolution (FOV).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Not trying to argue with you guys because I hate people who do that, you can play what you want and I can play what I want, but....
> 1. This is a game, not real life, if you wanted it to be like real life there's a LOT more things you would have to change to make it like real life.
> 2. You aren't going to die every time in 1 or 2 gunshots, it depends where they are.
> Funny because that's why I think higher health is better. Quick and especially accurate reactions are required to do well in normal mode, where in hardcore you can just spray and 1 or 2 bullets will hit by luck and you'll get a kill.
> It doesn't take half a clip to kill someone unless you miss. Part of the problem you have is probably that you don't get the kill confirmation until like a second or two after you actually kill them, so you are actually shooting longer than you have to, it's a problem with the game, but if you learn how to "feel" when people are dead, you wont have the problem.


While I know its just a game, Im the type of gamer that wants the most realistic gameplay technically possible. I want that immersion factor. Thats why i game a 5760x1080 @ 120hz with 4xMSAA in BF3. I would get the Battlefield Simulator if it was available(and i could afford it).

I believe hardcore takes about 2-4 assault rifle rounds (non-headshot) to put you down, depending on gun and bullet travel distance. I do agree 3 shots in the foot should not kill you, but 2 shots to the chest should.

We are not arguing, just 2 different opinions. Thats why they have both modes to choose.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> And you better savor every bullet you got. Reloading unused bullets are discarded. Thats right, if you reload a half full clip, those bullets are gone.


Music is a bit errrrr ye..

It was whatever i could find at the time LOL

But, i managed 34% accuracy this round with SCAR-H (only show some of the round)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Music is a bit errrrr ye..
> 
> It was whatever i could find at the time LOL
> 
> But, i managed 34% accuracy this round with SCAR-H (only show some of the round)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Why keep changing your name? boredom?


----------



## amd655

I used to change it ever so often, i guess it was boredom


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> But wont a player have the advantage also in normal mode with things like low ping, low input lag, and higher resolution (FOV).
> While I know its just a game, Im the type of gamer that wants the most realistic gameplay technically possible. I want that immersion factor. Thats why i game a 5760x1080 @ 120hz with 4xMSAA in BF3. I would get the Battlefield Simulator if it was available(and i could afford it).
> 
> I believe hardcore takes about 2-4 assault rifle rounds (non-headshot) to put you down, depending on gun and bullet travel distance. I do agree 3 shots in the foot should not kill you, but 2 shots to the chest should.
> 
> We are not arguing, just 2 different opinions. Thats why they have both modes to choose.


It depends on the person and situation. iIhave a hard time being accurate or quick with anything more than a 50 ping on my end while on foot. If I'm shooting at one or more players who are sitting at a 100+ ping some of those rounds I fire that should've hit the target end up hitting air. I'm not talking about slow moving or stationary targets here. Maybe it's because I don't have my hardware/software all dialed in properly or maybe it's because my internet connection isn't the best. Or mabey it's just PEBKAC. The point is, I can't see exactly what the person on the other end has for a set-up. The "best" players almost always have an advantage in the form of a lesser known or used tweak or exploit of some kind.

And how come you aren't playing ARMA if realism means that much to you?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Music is a bit errrrr ye..
> 
> It was whatever i could find at the time LOL
> 
> But, i managed 34% accuracy this round with SCAR-H (only show some of the round)


What if I told you, that music is entirely unnecessary. -Morpheus.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> What if I told you, that music is entirely unnecessary. -Morpheus.


----------



## amd655

For me, i need to be capped at my screen refresh rate to be entirely accurate, if i loosen the frame rate to go beyond my refresh, hit reg becomes really weird, but things on screen update faster.

Not sure if anyone noticed, but the accurate videos i have made all have a cap of 59FPS with Vsync activated.

It is because for my particular setup, it reacts best when sync'd to refresh.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> For me, i need to be capped at my screen refresh rate to be entirely accurate, if i loosen the frame rate to go beyond my refresh, hit reg becomes really weird, but things on screen update faster.
> 
> Not sure if anyone noticed, but the accurate videos i have made all have a cap of 59FPS with Vsync activated.
> 
> It is because for my particular setup, it reacts best when sync'd to refresh.


See this is what I'm talking about. I don't have anything capped or sync'd, it's all just hanging loose. I don't even know if my in game smoothing setting it properly dialed in. It doesn't seem to make much difference regardless of where it's set. There are just too many variables to deal with. Add to that everything seems to change everytime there's a game update and it becomes maddening.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> See this is what I'm talking about. I don't have anything capped or sync'd, it's all just hanging loose. I don't even know if my in game smoothing setting it properly dialed in. It doesn't seem to make much difference regardless of where it's set. There are just too many variables to deal with. Add to that everything seems to change everytime there's a game update and it becomes maddening.


I do not have any frame cap either. I do have the smoothing slider all the way to the left though, how much difference any of it makes I have no real feeling but am happy where it is.

Our settings can not effect others though, there are some real laggy players for various reasons, last night for example when we were capping the hilltop on caspian, those couple of squads were laggy and took too many bullets to drop. But drop they did lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Only in hardcore. I wish hardcore had 100 health, then I would play it... All the other settings like no 3d spotting and stuff are good, but 60 health just makes it so stupidly easy to kill people -.-


Yes because its so fun to shoot with a 50cal into the chest of a badguy and he runs along just fine...
And unleashing an entire volley of rockets via helicopter and the guy just runs away.
Or using the AA gun at 10 meter range against infantry, hitmarkers x1000 and they barely take a scratch.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes because its so fun to shoot with a 50cal into the chest of a badguy and he runs along just fine...
> And unleashing an entire volley of rockets via helicopter and the guy just runs away.
> *Or using the AA gun at 10 meter range against infantry, hitmarkers x1000* and they barely take a scratch.


Its called balance which is required for the game to work, if the aa was not like that against infantry we would not ever see the rare occasion when it is used for its purpose


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Its called balance which is required for the game to work, if the aa was not like that against infantry we would not ever see the rare occasion when it is used for its purpose


Thats where hardcore comes in.

And they always use the line "Battlefield is for realism" yet you have crap like that....


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes because its so fun to shoot with a 50cal into the chest of a badguy and he runs along just fine...
> And unleashing an entire volley of rockets via helicopter and the guy just runs away.
> Or using the AA gun at 10 meter range against infantry, hitmarkers x1000 and they barely take a scratch.


Yes, yes it is. Shoot him in the head or shoot him twice, I want a balanced game not one where everyone runs around 1 shotting everyone.
Uhhh you must have missed that guy then
That's a problem with the AA, not the game mode. It WAS way too powerful, so they nerfed it, but they over nerfed it.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thats where hardcore comes in.
> 
> And they always use the line "Battlefield is for realism" yet you have crap like that....


Battlefield is an arcade, not as much as a COD game, but still an Arcade..

If you want realism, come play Arma 2 with me.









I agree *Ghost12*, if they didn't nerf the AA against infantry, no one would use it for it's real purpose, jets and choppers. Before the nerf it was so overpowered against infantry that everyone wanted it to get frags.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, yes it is. Shoot him in the head or shoot him twice, I want a balanced game not one where everyone runs around 1 shotting everyone.
> Uhhh you must have missed that guy then
> That's a problem with the AA, not the game mode. It WAS way too powerful, so they nerfed it, but they over nerfed it.


Strange, i have been downed in a small burst from the AA not so long ago.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, yes it is. Shoot him in the head or shoot him twice, I want a balanced game not one where everyone runs around 1 shotting everyone.
> Uhhh you must have missed that guy then
> That's a problem with the AA, not the game mode. It WAS way too powerful, so they nerfed it, but they over nerfed it.


Considering how inconsistent this game can be you won't ever find proper balance.

The AA can down infantry pretty quickly if the fire is concentrated on the head.


----------



## Stay Puft

Intel 4600 IGP BF3 Testing




Whats a good free video capture program?


----------



## amd655

I use MSI afterburner.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I use MSI afterburner.


I didnt even think of that.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Battlefield is an arcade, not as much as a COD game, but still an Arcade..
> 
> If you want realism, come play Arma 2 with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree *Ghost12*, if they didn't nerf the AA against infantry, no one would use it for it's real purpose, jets and choppers. Before the nerf it was so overpowered against infantry that everyone wanted it to get frags.


No but its the main argument people use in terms of "cod vs bf" for instance and other shooters.

"REALISM BRO"


----------



## Erick Silver

I find the Mobile AA and any AA/AT rpg/rockets to be extremely underpowered. I mean come on. Its taking 4 AT rockets to kill a tank from behind...after the first fire, your screwed. the AOE Damage from a tank shell takes you out before you can move. And if you do manage to survive a move, chances are that the damn tank has healed itself from the damage that you just did. As for the Mobile AA, I can sit there with a chopper in hover and unload into it and for some reason that chopper is still flying as the AA guns have to stop and cool down.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I find the Mobile AA and any AA/AT rpg/rockets to be extremely underpowered. I mean come on. Its taking 4 AT rockets to kill a tank from behind...after the first fire, your screwed. the AOE Damage from a tank shell takes you out before you can move. And if you do manage to survive a move, chances are that the damn tank has healed itself from the damage that you just did. As for the Mobile AA, I can sit there with a chopper in hover and unload into it and for some reason that chopper is still flying as the AA guns have to stop and cool down.


"Balance"







Their words not mine.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I find the Mobile AA and any AA/AT rpg/rockets to be extremely underpowered. I mean come on. Its taking 4 AT rockets to kill a tank from behind...*after the first fire, your screwed*. the AOE Damage from a tank shell takes you out before you can move. And if you do manage to survive a move, chances are that the damn tank has healed itself from the damage that you just did. As for the Mobile AA, I can sit there with a chopper in hover and unload into it and for some reason that chopper is still flying as the AA guns have to stop and cool down.


I love have a go engi`s that try to rpg my tank alone, give there position away and are easy kills. One man should not be able to fight a tank


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love have a go engi`s that try to rpg my tank alone, give there position away and are easy kills. One man should not be able to fight a tank


Agreed, this also happens in Arma 2 with proper tanks like the T-90 and M1 Abrams, where you need over 4 RPG's to disable those tanks.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I love have a go engi`s that try to rpg my tank alone, give there position away and are easy kills. One man should not be able to fight a tank


That's why I'd rather be support and blow you up


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's why I'd rather be support and blow you up




Sorry I had too


----------



## skyn3t

what is this ?
Quote:


> Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'skyraiD-0' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrA.exe


I had updated PB and game the issue still


----------



## Erick Silver

I've gotten into the habit of placing Mines at strategic bottle necks and lying in wait for the tanks to roll over them and become disabled before using RPGs. But as soon as the vehicle is disabled people usually bail....wimps. DIE LIKE A MAN!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That's why I'd rather be support and blow you up


The support that assume you are blind or have no outside view are also easy kills.


----------



## amd655

Support?

















Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Support?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yay old vids.

Maybe I too should repost everything.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I have B2K, AM, AK, any point to get EndGame ? Whats new in it? What are the maps like and most importatly does anyone play them?

I find not that many people have the expansions I can play


----------



## skyn3t

pb sucks. got it now


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> And how come you aren't playing ARMA if realism means that much to you?


I have ARMA 3, but havent had time to get to it yet. Plus waiting for optimizations, cause beta runs like crap! Looks interesting though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes because its so fun to shoot with a 50cal into the chest of a badguy and he runs along just fine...
> And unleashing an entire volley of rockets via helicopter and the guy just runs away.
> Or using the AA gun at 10 meter range against infantry, hitmarkers x1000 and they barely take a scratch.


Haha! THIS! ^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> I have B2K, AM, AK, any point to get EndGame ? Whats new in it? What are the maps like and most importatly does anyone play them?
> I find not that many people have the expansions I can play


Love the bikes and capture the flag. I never have a problem getting almost full servers with Endgame maps. I guess it depends on the time of day you game.

Endgame is huge conquest style maps. No small close quarter maps here. So if large maps are your thing then this DLC is a must!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol I can't tell you how many times I've died because I "felt" the person I was just shooting at should be dead and I moved on to the next target. The game is broken to begin with, add in people who play on out of region servers and feeling out a kill becomes next to impossible.


That one really screws you over in this game with the sketchy hit registration. When you put down several perfectly on target shots to someone and expect they are dead, and look to the next guy, and then they survive... to kill you.

Even if you get the "feel" down exact, the game itself will occasionally screw you over due to some other factors, ping, hit reg, etc.

Hardcore is better if you have a worse pc or worse internet connection. At least if you spray and pray you can kill someone most of the time. In Normal mode, you don't have that option as much.

Put a pro who is usually running 60-120fps solid, with excellent ping times onto an average gaming pc with average fps 45-65fps, plus an OK internet connection, watch their godly 5-10 K;D's and 40% higher than average end game scores drop considerably. It has a lot to do with it besides the actual skill to play well.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> That one really screws you over in this game with the sketchy hit registration. When you put down several perfectly on target shots to someone and expect they are dead, and look to the next guy, and then they survive... to kill you.
> 
> Even if you get the "feel" down exact, the game itself will occasionally screw you over due to some other factors, ping, hit reg, etc.
> 
> Hardcore is better if you have a worse pc or worse internet connection. At least if you spray and pray you can kill someone most of the time. In Normal mode, you don't have that option as much.
> 
> Put a pro who is usually running 60-120fps solid, with excellent ping times onto an average gaming pc with average fps 45-65fps, plus an OK internet connection, watch their godly 5-10 K;D's and 40% higher than average end game scores drop considerably. It has a lot to do with it besides the actual skill to play well.


THIS.

SO MUCH THIS.

Can't wait for my 780, bring on the KDR BOOST xD


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> SO MUCH THIS.
> 
> Can't wait for my 780, bring on the KDR BOOST xD


You bought a 770 in order to buy a 780? wat.


----------



## iARDAs

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64256810/176107258/

One of my best rounds K/D ratio wise. I entered the game midway.

Arda_El_Turco


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You bought a 770 in order to buy a 780? wat.


After some slight research, a 780 is a better deal for me on a 30" screen.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> After some slight research, a 780 is a better deal for me on a 30" screen.


great choice


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> great choice


Thank you.

I may be able to OC it to match a Titan hopefully


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I may be able to OC it to match a Titan hopefully


When a 780 is OCed it performs similar to a Titan. But of course Titan can be OCed for more performance

780 and Titan is like 670 and 680.

However if I were to purchase a new GPU today I would go for a 780...

I had bought a 670 before instead of a 680.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> When a 780 is OCed it performs similar to a Titan. But of course Titan can be OCed for more performance
> 
> 780 and Titan is like 670 and 680.
> 
> However if I were to purchase a new GPU today I would go for a 780...
> 
> I had bought a 670 before instead of a 680.


Ahh cool


----------



## Noviets

What graphical settings use GPU usage and not CPU? I have approx 55% GPU usage in game, and wondering what I can tweak without dropping any frames. Also wondering if higher settings make any difference, as going from low to Ultra on Texture Resolution didn't seem to change anything.

What's the best settings to go with? Everything Low except Mesh on Ultra?


----------



## DoomDash

This game's engine / shooting mechanics / interface combined with MAG's ( PS3 ) objectives and team play and I would never need another game.

Finally gave this game a better chance, I'm enjoying it but it feels like untapped potential ( see above ). Gives me high hopes for BF4 though.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> What graphical settings use GPU usage and not CPU? I have approx 55% GPU usage in game, and wondering what I can tweak without dropping any frames. Also wondering if higher settings make any difference, as going from low to Ultra on Texture Resolution didn't seem to change anything.
> 
> What's the best settings to go with? Everything Low except Mesh on Ultra?


Sounds like you are CPU limited. Try ultra settings with mesh to low. Mesh is very CPU intensive.


----------



## Ghost12

Suppression, people complain regards the suppression in bf3, so as we know is being toned down but is it realistic to stand there taking x amount of bullets to the chest and return perfect fire? would this not be cod style? Just asking


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Suppression, people complain regards the suppression in bf3, so as we know is being toned down but is it realistic to stand there taking x amount of bullets to the chest and return perfect fire? would this not be cod style? Just asking


Suppression is when the enemy misses, not when they hit you. I guess there is some when you get hit too, but usually when you get hit you're dead, so it isn't the problem.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Suppression is when the enemy misses, not when they hit you. I guess there is some when you get hit too, but usually when you get hit you're dead, so it isn't the problem.


Ahh thanks


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I've gotten into the habit of placing Mines at strategic bottle necks and lying in wait for the tanks to roll over them and become disabled before using RPGs. But as soon as the vehicle is disabled people usually bail....wimps. DIE LIKE A MAN!


I never just put one mine down I stack 3 on top of each other and get the kill every time someone rolls over one in anything, I've even killed choppers with them. If you take the right kit you can carry 6 mines. I look for shadows, craters, debris, flags, grass or just over the crests of hills to place them. I think in some cases people actually purposely roll over them IF they think it's only one. You can even place them *on* jeeps and use them similar to C4 ramming but they explode the second you exit the vehicle.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxxa*
> 
> I never just put one mine down I stack 3 on top of each other and get the kill every time someone rolls over one in anything, I've even killed choppers with them. If you take the right kit you can carry 6 mines. I look for shadows, craters, debris, flags, grass or just over the crests of hills to place them. I think in some cases people actually purposely roll over them IF they think it's only one. You can even place them *on* jeeps and use them similar to C4 ramming but they explode the second you exit the vehicle.


I don't stack mines. They can all be taken out at once then. I spread them out far enough away from each other so that Tank fire and grenades do not take them all out at once. If you are on a server with me, watch out around the narrow approaches to flags and major travel paths with no escape on either side...you will find me there...reaping your destruction...


----------



## Maxxa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I don't stack mines. They can all be taken out at once then. I spread them out far enough away from each other so that Tank fire and grenades do not take them all out at once. If you are on a server with me, watch out around the narrow approaches to flags and major travel paths with no escape on either side...you will find me there...reaping your destruction...


What I find with spacing them out is that if one gets spotted they all get spotted even when they are out of range of each other, then like you say unless you are baby sitting them then they never result in a kill. The stacking method only really works if they are hidden but you don't have to watch them and in a game mode like conquest I am constantly moving them around depending on where the battle front is. I tend to play fly maps and rarely have an RPG but opt for stingers. I give enough assists with my primary that if it wasn't for AT mines I'd be a 0.25 player lol...


----------



## El-Fuego

anyone playing BF3 in PC and console ?
I play it on xbox and gonna get it on PC too, just need more time off work/life, I wanna play my games, kids don't grow up it's a TRAP








wondering what everyone else think ? pros and cons ? I personally prefer mouse+keyboard


----------



## [email protected]

Don't even own a console. I don't think FPS games should belong in the console generation because you are limited to your controls but if you can play it then good. Cuz i played GoldenEye back in the day with Nintendo systems and Gamecubes lol.

But personally an Desktop is the way to go to have unlimited features such as AA and more FPS room when consoles are locked only at 60fps. And better fast performance. Plus you multitask more on the keyboard. It's much harder than a controller. Consoles are cool but more for racing and other games imo. I wouldn't mind own a console again for fun but not now. I perfer my PC.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Don't even own a console. I don't think FPS games should belong in the console generation because you are limited to your controls but if you can play it then good. Cuz i played GoldenEye back in the day with Nintendo systems and Gamecubes lol.
> 
> But personally an Desktop is the way to go to have unlimited features such as AA and more FPS room *when consoles are locked only at 60fps*. And better fast performance. Plus you multitask more on the keyboard. It's much harder than a controller. Consoles are cool but more for racing and other games imo. I wouldn't mind own a console again for fun but not now. I perfer my PC.


You're being too optimistic, PS3 and Xbox 360 run Battlefield 3 capped at 30fps (720p, not even 1080p







) plus they have huge FPS drops even below 20fps.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're being too optimistic, PS3 and Xbox 360 run Battlefield 3 capped at 30fps (720p, not even 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plus they have huge FPS drops even below 20fps.


This seems to be the case with every game I have ever played on a Xbox 360.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're being too optimistic, PS3 and Xbox 360 run Battlefield 3 capped at 30fps (720p, not even 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plus they have huge FPS drops even below 20fps.


And BF4 will too run 720p, even on the next gen consoles. According to an interview.
http://wccftech.com/battlefield-4-sticks-720p60-fps-nextgen-consoles-frostbite-25-game-details-leaked-arriving-november-2013/

Silly if you ask me.

Anyway I dont play FPS games on consoles, I played only games like LBP and Skate on them.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> And BF4 will too run 720p, even on the next gen consoles. According to an interview.
> http://wccftech.com/battlefield-4-sticks-720p60-fps-nextgen-consoles-frostbite-25-game-details-leaked-arriving-november-2013/
> 
> Silly if you ask me.
> 
> Anyway I dont play FPS games on consoles, I played only games like LBP and Skate on them.


wait i thought bf4 will be frostbite3 not 2.5?
anyway, I started with PC then after years of traveling i moved to laptops/console, now I'm back, and sometimes i need to look for the crouch or the other special keys while with console you have a faster learning curve,
my last FPS game on PC i played before i moved to console was medal of honor allied assault (and still playing it now), so we only have jump, reload, and move around


----------



## Beno619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You're being too optimistic, PS3 and Xbox 360 run Battlefield 3 capped at 30fps (720p, not even 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) plus they have huge FPS drops even below 20fps.


Most run at sub 720p :/


----------



## El-Fuego

downloading


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> THIS.
> 
> SO MUCH THIS.
> 
> Can't wait for my 780, bring on the KDR BOOST xD


you know... better gpu doesnt help everyone..


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What the hell do I have to do to get the Russian acquired M16A3?


I believe you have to get a specific number of kills with it, not too sure.


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> What the hell do I have to do to get the Russian acquired M16A3?


Get certain amount of Assault-score and it unlocks. If I remember correctly it is one of the last Assault-class unlockables.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## El-Fuego

now for everyone wondering which one is better PC or console I can tell you now: it's PC!
I finally got BF3 for PC and comparing the 2, PC wins, hands down!
the graphics on console were good, but on PC it's better!
the game play is easier with the mouse, but the keyboard keys makes everything harder, joystick wins for it's ergonomics, tried to play with it a bit like moving the grenade from G to the middle mouse button, I think the game (for me) will be even more awesome if i have another mouse with at least 2-3 more buttons.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> now for everyone wondering which one is better PC or console I can tell you now: it's PC!
> I finally got BF3 for PC and comparing the 2, PC wins, hands down!
> the graphics on console were good, but on PC it's better!
> the game play is easier with the mouse, but the keyboard keys makes everything harder, joystick wins for it's ergonomics, tried to play with it a bit like moving the grenade from G to the middle mouse button, I think the game (for me) will be even more awesome if i have another mouse with at least 2-3 more buttons.


Just grab a keypad like this or a similar keypad. No more loosing a button when you move you're hand. There are many other types that many people swear by. Keyboards are great for many games, but a game like bf3 is much easier with a keypad imo.


----------



## Erick Silver

Nice keypad there with that Razer...but why only blue LED backlighting? Come on. I want Red.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Nice keypad there with that Razer...but why only blue LED backlighting? Come on. I want Red.


I use a nostromo, awesome comfortable kit, the new one has green led - The orbweaver


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Nice keypad there with that Razer...but why only blue LED backlighting? Come on. I want Red.


I used to use one of those for all my FPS and it worked really well. Ran into some driver issues, got frustrated and started learning to use a keyboard. In all honesty the keyboard was only easier because I didn't have to remap my keys for every new game. Otherwise I never had an issue with my Nostro.


----------



## iPDrop

I was bored so I did this


----------



## KSIMP88

I did Aight


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I was bored so I did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice. People are incredibly stupid lol


----------



## Deadeye

Any good FXAA Injector?


----------



## El-Fuego

First time MVP in PC.


----------



## amd655

After all the driver issues with Nvidia, i reverted my card to stock clocks, turned res down to 1366x768 at 85hz, capped to 100FPS, happy days.... not a problem.

Got a new video uploading









Well done El-Fuego


----------



## amd655




----------



## amd655

Well i take it was a terrible video then.... 3 dislikes....

Won't bother doing anymore.


----------



## amd655

I hope this is enough for those who cry about others enjoyment, especially Hamzter.

Entire video collection is now deleted...

And no, i am not pissed at anything, i just do not see the point in doing anything for anyone on the internet, when all you get is some jealous brat talking like a prick instead of giving anything good to people.

I wish i could express my words, but that would get me removed from this forum.

I'm out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Life is a whole lot less irritating away from the internet. But I mean, those dislikes could have easily come from voting bots, no?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well i take it was a terrible video then.... 3 dislikes....
> 
> Won't bother doing anymore.


why so serious
i often send my video to friends, and ofc they are trolls and all dislike my video.. but who cares, it is just a number that doesnt matter at all


----------



## Erick Silver

Jeeze man. If you did not even have the video up for 24 hours you did not give it a chance. No reason to be mad or impatient.


----------



## DoomDash

So, what are the best guns? I'm playing support so I'm curious.


----------



## Erick Silver

I use the M163A alot. Good weapon, I have not unlocked all the weapons yet though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I use the M163A alot. Good weapon, I have not unlocked all the weapons yet though.


M16A3 is epic

Matter of fact I am uploading a video to youtube now showing a 2min gameplay.

My 2nd ever gameplay montage and 1st of Battlefield 3 so any feedback is going to be appreciated.


----------



## iARDAs

First ever Battlefield 3 Gameplay montage. 2nd ever I did in my life. I am new to this

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## El-Fuego

wow, that's awesome never used that gun before,
great vid btw, I never liked how others put music in the vids, kills the real gaming experience


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> wow, that's awesome never used that gun before,
> great vid btw, I never liked how others put music in the vids, kills the real gaming experience


Thanks man I appreciate the feedback.

I will hopefully be adding even mode videos later on. I need to record more gameplay.


----------



## Erick Silver

what do you use to record gameplay?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> what do you use to record gameplay?


Well I am not an expert and I started it today actually

Using MSI Afterburner thanks to the recommendation of fellow members here, and editing it with Sony Vegas Movie Studio HD.

I am anxiously waiting for Nvidia Shadowplay for recording though.


----------



## Erick Silver

Huh. I was not aware that Afterburner was capable of recording......will have to look into it tonight.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Huh. I was not aware that Afterburner was capable of recording......will have to look into it tonight.


I did it with FRAPS first but I believe MSI Afterburner is better.

Though of course Nvidia Shadowplay will probably be the best.


----------



## john1016

iARDAs your video shows a deleted?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> iARDAs your video shows a deleted?







I had uploaded that video to our family youtube account. I just created a new channel just for gaming. Here is the video my friend. I deleted the previous one. Same video though.


----------



## iARDAs

G53 Gameplay. Very powerful weapon when used in closed quarters


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Slightly skewed

I am having issues with the minimap opacity not working. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Yep, it doesn't do a thing for me.
> 
> Speaking of HUDs, someone explain to me how the triangle markers and stealth work. I've been playing BC2 and BF3 casually for a while now, and I'm still confused. What makes the the enemy see the orange marker above you? Is it when you fire a gun? How long do you stay exposed? How do you know if you're exposed or not? I often think I'm hidden, but they know exactly where I am - I guess I'm flagged with that marker.


they spotted you using "Q". try using that it helps a lot. just tap "Q" when you see an enemy across your screen and use your minimap. no need to hold it down or aiming down your sight.


----------



## Slightly skewed

How long you stay spotted will depend on the server and what their settings are. In general if you fire a non suppressed weapon you will show up briefly on the minimap.


----------



## Ghost12

http://bf3battlereports.appspot.com/

Thought would put this up for anyone not seen it, can study up to last 16 battle reports in roughly a minute, far quicker than dragging them up through battle log and also tells you based on the info how long to col 100 if not already.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> So is there no way to tell whether you yourself are in spotted mode?
> 
> Is there any way to disable actually equipping the knife? Tapping the key does a COD style slash, and then back to gun, this is good. But holding the key down makes him actually equip the knife. I'm always pressing the key for too long by accident - I don't even get why anyone would even want to equip the knife, seems like a pointless function. I want to disable it so that I don't pull the knife out, when I need the gun straight back in my hands.
> 
> And another thing: the toggle seat button in vehicles only half works. It doesn't let me toggle between every seat, just some. Is this supposed to happen? For example, there is a chopper with two miniguns, and using the switch seat key I can only switch between one minigun and a non-weapon seat. I can't switch from right to left minigun.


Nope there's no way to tell if you've been 3d spotted.
Nope there's no way to disable equipping your knife, and that used to frustrate me a lot too, but now I just rarely knife, it's a waste of time.

Use your F keys to switch seats, F1 is the driver seat, F2 is the gunner or 2nd seat, etc


----------



## Noviets

I'm going to take a guess and assume that BF4 will be capable of utilizing 8 threads, as it's sponsored by AMD, and releasing relatively close to the new Steamroller 8 core chips.

It's a complete guess, but it's more than likely, right?

Wondering if an 8350 instead of my 1090T at 4.2 would run it better due to using 2 more cores on the game, rather than BF3 which is capped at 6 threads.

It's all about the beginning, gotta be the best!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://bf3battlereports.appspot.com/
> 
> Thought would put this up for anyone not seen it, can study up to last 16 battle reports in roughly a minute, far quicker than dragging them up through battle log and also tells you based on the info how long to col 100 if not already.


That's pretty slick. Wish I knew about that a long time ago lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> First ever Battlefield 3 Gameplay montage. 2nd ever I did in my life. I am new to this
> 
> Any feedback is welcome.


Very nice for your first montage. Might check the audio settings you are rendering with. It just sounds a little off/hollow to me.

*********************************************************************************************

Earlier today I literally said, ok haven't uploaded anything in a week I'm recording my next round and uploading it. Nothing special just a short (250 ticket) round of canals.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I'm going to take a guess and assume that BF4 will be capable of utilizing 8 threads, as it's sponsored by AMD, and releasing relatively close to the new Steamroller 8 core chips.
> 
> It's a complete guess, but it's more than likely, right?
> 
> Wondering if an 8350 instead of my 1090T at 4.2 would run it better due to using 2 more cores on the game, rather than BF3 which is capped at 6 threads.
> 
> It's all about the beginning, gotta be the best!


Probably, because the new consoles have 8 cores as well. The 8350 would be better even in Bf3 I think.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I'm going to take a guess and assume that BF4 will be capable of utilizing 8 threads, as it's sponsored by AMD, and releasing relatively close to the new Steamroller 8 core chips.
> 
> It's a complete guess, but it's more than likely, right?
> 
> Wondering if an 8350 instead of my 1090T at 4.2 would run it better due to using 2 more cores on the game, rather than BF3 which is capped at 6 threads.
> 
> It's all about the beginning, gotta be the best!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> That's pretty slick. Wish I knew about that a long time ago lol.
> Very nice for your first montage. Might check the audio settings you are rendering with. It just sounds a little off/hollow to me.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************
> 
> Earlier today I literally said, ok haven't uploaded anything in a week I'm recording my next round and uploading it. Nothing special just a short (250 ticket) round of canals.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, I have seen you smashing recent good canals rounds, any reason for the scope? I can not use them things, take up too much screen in the transition from iron to ads for my liking


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> No stupid music, no stupid editing/post processing, no stupid play - you're doing it right.
> 
> I like the M16A3. I'm just trying to get the Russian one unlocked, sick of having to switch back to the AUG every time I'm on that team.


Thank you so much. M16A3 is a beast really. I enjoy playing as an assault thanks to that weapon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Very nice for your first montage. Might check the audio settings you are rendering with. It just sounds a little off/hollow to me.
> 
> *********************************************************************************************


Thank you so much for the feedback. You mean the sound quality is low right? No issues with audio sounding at wrong times I suppose?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Nice, I have seen you smashing recent good canals rounds, any reason for the scope? I can not use them things, take up too much screen in the transition from iron to ads for my liking


Thanks, No real reason for that sight. I almost always use the Kobra sights on almost everything.. A few days ago I was working on some uncompleted assignments. For one I needed a bunch of kills with the Scar-L. Just for kicks I threw some funky sights on it that I'd never used before. Had some decent rounds with it ( http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64450940/ ) and just for the fun of it I decided to try out some of those funky sights with the M16 yesterday.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you so much for the feedback. You mean the sound quality is low right? No issues with audio sounding at wrong times I suppose?


Yep. It could be something in the recording, but it just reminded me of one time that I goofed up audio on rendering. Not a huge issue just trying to help out a bit.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Yep. It could be something in the recording, but it just reminded me of one time that I goofed up audio on rendering. Not a huge issue just trying to help out a bit.


No no I Understand

Any kind of feedback helps. I wonder if MSI Afterburner is recording the audio a bit crappier. I will look into it.

I am waiting on Nvidia Shadowplay and let's see if it is an improvement


----------



## iARDAs

Rush, Engineer Gameplay

Nothing like destroying tanks and choppers









Also I don't like the endings of my recordings. I am wondering if I should add a text saying something like '' thanks for watching ''


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rush, Engineer Gameplay
> 
> Nothing like destroying tanks and choppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I don't like the endings of my recordings. I am wondering if I should add a text saying something like '' thanks for watching ''


You can fade to black, or end with a cool moment, or end with the Final score screen and show how you did.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*


NO i5 3750K ? Lame..


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> NO i5 3750K ? Lame..


Look at what the 2500k gets, add 1-2 FPS and you're good.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> NO i5 3750K ? Lame..


Its all lame,these alpha benches mean nothing, may as well be spam


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## patriotaki

anyone wanna play right now heli ? with microphone ?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I've been playing on a single GTX 780 (diagnosing some SLI issues in other games), and I thought I'd share my observations: For someone playing BF3 on at [email protected], I think the GTX 780 is pretty much perfect if you're happy with the in-game 4xAA setting. Perfect as in it will give you a sustained 60fps. I have all details on Ultra, 16xAF (in game) and 4xAA (in game), and in the most GPU demanding maps, the 780 will be cruising at 85-95% load pushing a continuous 60fps (V-Sync Capped). I only ever drop below 60fps because of CPU bound situations - a stock 2600k is really not up to the task of 64 player matches, so I guess ideally you'd want an overclocked 2600k/3770k/4770k, but as far as GPUs are concerned, I'd definitely recommend a GTX 780 for this game at 1920x1080, 60Hz.


yeah even the 680/770 are enough for bf3 ultra preset. i also play on ultra preset all the time with my 2x 650 ti boost.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> yeah even the 680/770 are enough for bf3 ultra preset. i also play on ultra preset all the time with my 2x 650 ti boost.


I agree

I used to own an OCed 670 and 1080p 60hz was easy to do.

Also guys what do you think about M164?

I found it to be really the best weapon for Assault.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree
> 
> I used to own an OCed 670 and 1080p 60hz was easy to do.
> 
> Also guys what do you think about M164?
> 
> I found it to be really the best weapon for Assault.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Variations of the Mxxx series weapons are good all round but are not the definitive best in certain maps and situations. Longer range infantry maps they can easily be beat by g3a3/an94 in assault class and some engineer guns like Acw and in cq I prefer the Aek or any personal defence weapon except the As val. M16 is probably the best all rounder


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Variations of the Mxxx series weapons are good all round but are not the definitive best in certain maps and situations. Longer range infantry maps they can easily be beat by g3a3/an94 in assault class and some engineer guns like Acw and in cq I prefer the Aek or any personal defence weapon except the As val. M16 is probably the best all rounder


I agree. Though there are some weapons in the game that never cut it for me. I can never play good with them in any situation. For me M416 and M16A3 are just plain amazing.

I think I am not bad with F2000 either. I will upload a video sometime later.

But one thing is for sure, as you said, every map and game mode might require a diferent weapon even if you stick with the same class.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> 60fps? I just realized that the 4x deferred AA increases GPU usage by 20%+, so I guess that makes sense.
> 
> The AA is useless, I don't know how it can use so much GPU power and still look so poor. Does anyone know how to force SSAA? I doubt GTX 780 SLI will manage it, but I'd be interested to see.


Honestly I am fine with 2XAA while gaming.

However since I have a Titan now I just lay iy to Ultra with 4XAA but I really do not have to.

2XAA is good even for 1080p gaming.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Just bought this game the other day. Is multiplayer more demanding than single player?

I'm playing the campaign on ultra, 16xaf 4xaa, with a stock 2500k and stock 670 and with vsync on it never goes under 60fps. ever.

just wondering if i should expect the same thing in multiplayer


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Just bought this game the other day. Is multiplayer more demanding than single player?
> 
> I'm playing the campaign on ultra, 16xaf 4xaa, with a stock 2500k and stock 670 and with vsync on it never goes under 60fps. ever.
> 
> just wondering if i should expect the same thing in multiplayer


64 player multiplayer will be a bit more demanding but you will be fine. If not lower your aa to 2X


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 64 player multiplayer will be a bit more demanding but you will be fine. If not lower your aa to 2X


true. my 3570K @ 4.5GHz bottleneck my cards on a 64p server. just curious how does your 3570K @ 4.4 perform on a large map with 64 players filled? do you get 90% GPU usage all the time?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> true. my 3570K @ 4.5GHz bottleneck my cards on a 64p server. just curious how does your 3570K @ 4.4 perform on a large map with 64 players filled? do you get 90% GPU usage all the time?


I have a crappy 3570k and a motherboard or I am just terrible at OCing therefor I lowered my 3570k to 4.2

With the Titan I am doing fine actually. I am pretty much all the time above 90% on GPU Usage.

Butter smooth on my 120hz 1080p screen. Sometimes I get low usages around 80% and that's because I reach 119 fps in the game and I also have my fps locked to 119 so the GPU is resting in those situations.

But yea 4.2 OC on the 3570k is doing a great job with a single OCed Titan @ 1137 mhz.


----------



## Al plants Corn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 64 player multiplayer will be a bit more demanding but you will be fine. If not lower your aa to 2X


wonderful news to hear. Really didn't want to have to get a new gpu, at least not right now.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> wonderful news to hear. Really didn't want to have to get a new gpu, at least not right now.


Yeah. It's been a while since I gamed on my 670 but as far as I remember I had it at Ultra but with 2XAA but not sure.

It was either 2 or 4.. But 2 is just the fine number.

If you find yourself at around 55 fps or something just OC your GPU a bit. It will be fine.

This is a launch day benchmark for the 670



The drivers are even better now so you are fine.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al plants Corn*
> 
> Just bought this game the other day. Is multiplayer more demanding than single player?
> 
> I'm playing the campaign on ultra, 16xaf 4xaa, with a stock 2500k and stock 670 and with vsync on it never goes under 60fps. ever.
> 
> just wondering if i should expect the same thing in multiplayer


You should still get 60 FPS in multiplayer, even in 64 player matches. BF3 on ultra is quite well optimized. Worst case scenario, you'll have to overclock the CPU. If you bought that without intending to overclock, then you probably wasted money and could have gotten a non-K edition.

My old i5 760 @ 4.2 GHz and GTX 480 gave me a constant 60 FPS in the campaign, but 45-60 FPS in multiplayer. The 670 is much faster than that. As long as there's no CPU bottleneck, you won't get big frame rate drops.


----------



## iARDAs

Support Class Gameplay Video

Honestly it is sometimes very very hard to aim with these guns. Bipod is just incredible though. I love it if you can find a great place to set it up.


----------



## insanityrocks

I'm looking for information about map bias for BF3. Does anyone know of an online resource that lists all the BF3 maps, with indications of clear bias? Does such a thing exist?

I have a feeling the bias will change with game mode. Does anyone here have any opinions on the matter?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> I'm looking for information about map bias for BF3. Does anyone know of an online resource that lists all the BF3 maps, with indications of clear bias? Does such a thing exist?
> 
> I have a feeling the bias will change with game mode. Does anyone here have any opinions on the matter?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Bias as in, one side has an advantage over the other? I'm not sure there is a conclusive list, but it definitely exists. Not all the maps are balanced well. Metro is favorable to RU typically, there are others for sure.

You can look at the Premium guides put out by DICE, they actually have some depth and info about the maps. I only glanced at one before but I think it even had some strategies or tips about the maps too.


----------



## iARDAs

Hope you guys enjoy some shotgun action

The video was recorded for comparision purposes of some sort for those of you not familiar with them.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy some shotgun action
> 
> The video was recorded for comparision purposes of some sort for those of you not familiar with them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You are now scraping the barrel lol, tdm/cq and using shotguns is about the lowest denominator of skill in the whole game IMO, especially buck shot. May as well record some tdm rpg/smaw footage to go with it. Don`t be offended, I know your enjoying recording but think of the viewers sanity lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You are now scraping the barrel lol, tdm/cq and using shotguns is about the lowest denominator of skill in the whole game IMO, especially buck shot. May as well record some tdm rpg/smaw footage to go with it. Don`t be offended, I know your enjoying recording but think of the viewers sanity lol


Actually shotguns are not that cheap if you ask me. They come up with disadvantages. They work just as great as in real life. Very effective in close range. Much more effective than any other gun and they should be.

That being said Noshar Canals is the only place I would ever use a shotgun in the game, besides the scavanger mode and the gun mastery of course.

RPG on infantary is a different thing. RPGs are never meant for direct soldier shooting. They are for tanks and buildings. I hate when people use it. I only use it if bunch of folks are hiding near a wall or something.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> *Actually shotguns are not that cheap* if you ask me. They come up with disadvantages. They work just as great as in real life. Very effective in close range. Much more effective than any other gun and they should be.
> 
> That being said Noshar Canals is the only place I would ever use a shotgun in the game, besides the scavanger mode and the gun mastery of course.
> 
> RPG on infantary is a different thing. RPGs are never meant for direct soldier shooting. They are for tanks and buildings. I hate when people use it. I only use it if bunch of folks are hiding near a wall or something.


Shotguns, especially the 870/spas slug can be highly effective in infantry maps like bazaar with a scope but that takes skill, running round a load of containers firing buck shot point blank is unfortunately in my opinion no skill required mode


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Shotguns, especially the 870/spas slug can be highly effective in infantry maps like bazaar with a scope but that takes skill, running round a load of containers firing buck shot point blank is unfortunately in my opinion no skill required mode


You are missing the point.

First of all shotguns do not have great aim. If you miss a shot you are easy to be the bait. Shotguns have different ammunitions and all have disadvantages. You might be using one that is effective in close combat but not so effective at range. Hence when you are one by one with an opponent at a distance, the shotgun will get owned easily. It really has disadvantages. Some shotgun types take ages to reload which is a disadvantage again compared to many assult or PDW weapons out there.Some shotguns have low magazine, some have low fire rate. These are all disadvantages. There are many other weapons out there that are easier to handle than the shotguns. Shotguns are not that magical weapons where when you grab it you can have easy kills.

It is easy to kill if you have the right ammunition, right map and right places to be. Noshar Canal near the containers is an example.

Also Noshar Canals TDM 64 require skill? That map and game mode is there for COD purposes. No skill, no teamplay required. Especially in hardcore mode.

In Conquest or Rush, I can never see myself using the shotgun. It would defeat my purpose and would give me disadvantage.

But TDM 64 player Noshar Canal? Again that map is there for going bonanza on each other.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Auto shottys have no place in the game if you ask me. There are still buildings to clear in conquest and rush so they can also be used there. Sounds to me like you've never come across a player that can use the slug properly. It's a one hit kill with ridiculous range with almost no bullet drop. Never mind those that use slugs in auto shottys. I cringe at the thought of the auto nade launcher in BF4.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Auto shottys have no place in the game if you ask me. There are still buildings to clear in conquest and rush so they can also be used there. Sounds to me like you've never come across a player that can use the slug properly. It's a one hit kill with ridiculous range with almost no bullet drop. Never mind those that use slugs in auto shottys. I cringe at the thought of the auto nade launcher in BF4.


I remember seeing a youtube video where a player used a shotgun just like a sniper rifle. With the scope and everything. But in a game I never encountered it.


----------



## Ghost12

I have just been kicked for killing a badmin lol - I have played the server for a year, it has some stupid rules and poor admin but I always escaped the drama. Just playing 6v6 metro and killed him a few times just by him running blind and I ads/peek every corner. Kicked me lol


----------



## iARDAs

In Rush, when a defenders sets a claymore or an C4 near the objective and when it explodes, than the objective needs to be damaged as well IMO.

At least in the hardcore mode.


----------



## insanityrocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Bias as in, one side has an advantage over the other? I'm not sure there is a conclusive list, but it definitely exists. Not all the maps are balanced well. Metro is favorable to RU typically, there are others for sure.
> 
> You can look at the Premium guides put out by DICE, they actually have some depth and info about the maps. I only glanced at one before but I think it even had some strategies or tips about the maps too.


Yes, bias as in one side has an advantage over the other... I know there are too many variables to have a conclusive list (like player skill, squad skill, team skill, vehicle skill, etc.) but, if we could, for arguments sake, equalize all of that, which maps put which side in better positions.

To use your Metro example, is it biased towards RU because they are able to get to the choke-points faster? Does that advantage change or disappear when another game mode is played?

Maybe there can never be a conclusive list, but I'm sure you guys have opinions on the matter, yes? Are you finding you have a better chance of winning when playing a particular side on a particular map in a particular game mode? And maybe we should exclude TDM and SqTDM.


----------



## iARDAs

Took out 5 choppers disabled 6 at 1 round

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64806441/176107258/

I can't believe I did not record the game.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I remember seeing a youtube video where a player used a shotgun just like a sniper rifle. With the scope and everything. But in a game I never encountered it.


I believe it was this Robbaz video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insanityrocks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Bias as in, one side has an advantage over the other? I'm not sure there is a conclusive list, but it definitely exists. Not all the maps are balanced well. Metro is favorable to RU typically, there are others for sure.
> 
> You can look at the Premium guides put out by DICE, they actually have some depth and info about the maps. I only glanced at one before but I think it even had some strategies or tips about the maps too.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, bias as in one side has an advantage over the other... I know there are too many variables to have a conclusive list (like player skill, squad skill, team skill, vehicle skill, etc.) but, if we could, for arguments sake, equalize all of that, which maps put which side in better positions.
> 
> To use your Metro example, is it biased towards RU because they are able to get to the choke-points faster? Does that advantage change or disappear when another game mode is played?
> 
> Maybe there can never be a conclusive list, but I'm sure you guys have opinions on the matter, yes? Are you finding you have a better chance of winning when playing a particular side on a particular map in a particular game mode? And maybe we should exclude TDM and SqTDM.
Click to expand...

Likely the only people who keep track of all the maps and their numerous balance issues will be the pro players who absolutely have to know everything about the maps. Metro is an easy one to spot because RU can get to B flag faster in most cases, and even if theoretically both sides got their at same time I think they have better options for cover. I guess even that could be debated if you actually had 2 pro teams go at it, of course they would both be in a rush to B, not like regular matches where a lot of guys wait to cap C on US side, and RU are usually setup pretty well by the time the whole US team gets to the stairs.

Most of the maps are balanced for public play, there are flanks available to each side with no real upperhand given. Metro is different because it is a linear map, both teams but heads at very few points and options to flank are very limited.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I believe it was this Robbaz video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AFPGc15bn8


Yep.

That is the video.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> In Rush, when a defenders sets a claymore or an C4 near the objective and when it explodes, than the objective needs to be damaged as well IMO.
> 
> At least in the hardcore mode.


While I don't disagree entirely getting into the habit of throwing a grenade in there before rushing in isn't that hard. If the C4 isn't already spotted though people can hide it in silly places.

I kind of liked the MCOM damage in BC2 except that tanks could snipe it from a distance or bring the building down on it which was just a cheap way of getting it done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Took out 5 choppers disabled 6 at 1 round
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64806441/176107258/
> 
> I can't believe I did not record the game.


Dem pro iglas skillz. A battle report for the hall of shame.


----------



## KSIMP88

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64825131/387617663/
i JUST ATE 11 SAMMICHES.

When I knife, I take your freakin' sammich. Rambo-style.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64825131/387617663/
> i JUST ATE 11 SAMMICHES.
> 
> When I knife, I take your freakin' sammich. Rambo-style.


Last time I checked, Rambo got more kills than deaths


----------



## KSIMP88

I am a big r isk taker. I always have a bad kdr, but high scores


----------



## Krazee

Well no more BF3 until I get my 770. Sold both 580s, was gonna get a 680 4gb ftw but decided on a 770 classified 4gb instead


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I am a big r isk taker. I always have a bad kdr, but high scores


That is good regards the scores, but all modes are team based, even if loosely, and based on tickets. If you spend a little time on accuracy and play style there will be nothing to stop you hitting good personal scores and contributing to the team.


----------



## KSIMP88

I do a lot more teamwork than point scoring. My risks draw out the enemy. Lol. I'm the bait.


----------



## iARDAs

One of the best games and rounds I have ever enjoyed in my entire life. Incredible bunch of random players. All were amazing.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64857263/176107258/

I am glad I recorded it too and will be uploading it in a few hours.

Arming the winning MCOM was priceless at the end. Totally priceless. These few rounds showed me how intense RUSH games can be, and how darn important it is to have a great amount of teamwork. Epic rounds.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One of the best games and rounds I have ever enjoyed in my entire life. Incredible bunch of random players. All were amazing.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64857263/176107258/
> 
> I am glad I recorded it too and will be uploading it in a few hours.
> 
> Arming the winning MCOM was priceless at the end. Totally priceless. These few rounds showed me how intense RUSH games can be, and how darn important it is to have a great amount of teamwork. Epic rounds.


Ah man I had a great scapmetal match just now as well. Went down to the line, my team lost but the whole match was back and forth! At one point the other team had a 50pt lead, then we caught up and past them by maybe 30pts, then it just was neck n neck the last 100pts or so. Totally fun match!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64872482/306167217/


----------



## KSIMP88

Hmmm, wonder if my PC can do 1080P recording with max settings... I'll find out later tonight.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if my PC can do 1080P recording with max settings... I'll find out later tonight.


with MSI afterburner I am sure it would.

Let us know.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Ah man I had a great scapmetal match just now as well. Went down to the line, my team lost but the whole match was back and forth! At one point the other team had a 50pt lead, then we caught up and past them by maybe 30pts, then it just was neck n neck the last 100pts or so. Totally fun match!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64872482/306167217/


I truly but truly love battlefield 3. Once again last nighjt was intense. I hope to get into a crowd as fantastic as that again.

I can literally not wait for BF4.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One of the best games and rounds I have ever enjoyed in my entire life. Incredible bunch of random players. All were amazing.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64857263/176107258/
> 
> I am glad I recorded it too and will be uploading it in a few hours.
> 
> Arming the winning MCOM was priceless at the end. Totally priceless. These few rounds showed me how intense RUSH games can be, and how darn important it is to have a great amount of teamwork. Epic rounds.


This is the match I am talking about.

There are clips from 4 different matches in this video. 1st one was from a totally different server but the last 3 are from the same server. 3rd game ending is dramatic yet wonderful.

Arming the MCOM with my last breathe, than dying but see the team winning. PRICELESS!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Hmmm, wonder if my PC can do 1080P recording with max settings... I'll find out later tonight.


Record to the seperate drive away from the OS drive, you should have no problems.

Leave record quality at 85%.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Record to the seperate drive away from the OS drive, you should have no problems.
> 
> Leave record quality at 85%.


+1

85% quality is great. 100% quality bottlenecks my PC. I wonder if i had a i7 3770k would it be better.

To be honest programs such as Mirallis Action is better than MSI Afterburner but they cost money. MSI afterburner could be the best free capturing tool I tested so far.

When Nvidia Shadowplay arrives, I am sure it will be the king though.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Took out 5 choppers disabled 6 at 1 round
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64806441/176107258/
> 
> I can't believe I did not record the game.


really...just really?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> really...just really?


Haha

lol why?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just ordered bf3 yesterday waiting for it to be shipped


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just ordered bf3 yesterday waiting for it to be shipped


Welcome aboard.

You will truly enjoy the game.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha
> 
> lol why?


showing off a game where you took out a chopper with a no-skill lock-on weapon which has reload lower than 3 seconds?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> showing off a game where you took out a chopper with a no-skill lock-on weapon which has reload lower than 3 seconds?


Could you please enlighten me how to take downa chopper than?

With skill?

when they are far away?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Could you please enlighten me how to take downa chopper than?
> 
> With skill?
> 
> when they are far away?


I'm guessing bolt action m98b, 12x scope, 1,300 meter headshot on the pilot.

Might give BF3 a go tonight, Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2 has been better lately though (<3 svt-40 and 1903 Springfield). Less crying regarding hacking to, well less crying in general.


----------



## Amhro

1, you can hardly lock on chopper when they are far away with a stinger/igla because of its low range
2, every other weapon/vehicle?

i am not saying that you should not use it, but showing it off is just.. not the best thing to show off


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 1, you can hardly lock on chopper when they are far away with a stinger/igla because of its low range
> 2, every other weapon/vehicle?
> 
> i am not saying that you should not use it, but showing it off is just.. not the best thing to show off


Lock on weapons is the best way to take out choppers. Weather it is the tank or the lock on RPG or even the lock on weapon of the jet.

You can not take off a chopper with every other weapon and vehicle. And even if you do it is rare.

Also not every map has all every single tank or jet to take out the enemy chopper.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm guessing bolt action m98b, 12x scope, 1,300 meter headshot on the pilot.
> 
> Might give BF3 a go tonight, Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2 has been better lately though (<3 svt-40 and 1903 Springfield). Less crying regarding hacking to, well less crying in general.


I did take out maybe 5 pilots that way ever since I bought the game on release... Though you still do not take off the chopper though. Just humiliat the pilot







Which is of course even better.

How is Rising Storm btw. I might give that a go.


----------



## phinexswarm71

the only times i take choppers down is when they come close by to the ground,i immediately just after i notice they are gonna disposition near me i pick up my rpg fast and then simply shoot or at times i taking 180 degrees leap and notice they are near me already and shoot







,i wouldnt say i got terrible luck,actually i took a lot of choppers,i did say more then 30 overall







,some of them i feel sorry i havent recorded


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Welcome aboard.
> 
> You will truly enjoy the game.


lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phinexswarm71*
> 
> the only times i take choppers down is when they come close by to the ground,i immediately just after i notice they are gonna disposition near me i pick up my rpg fast and then simply shoot or at times i taking 180 degrees leap and notice they are near me already and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,i wouldnt say i got terrible luck,actually i took a lot of choppers,i did say more then 30 overall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,some of them i feel sorry i havent recorded


I remember taking down a chopper like that with RPG. Got the Rambo tag thanks to that 

I had few multi kills before and that was my last one.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> showing off a game where you took out a chopper with a no-skill lock-on weapon which has reload lower than 3 seconds?


Any different to a pilot showing a game where he took out countless infantry and vehicles with the equally no skilled infinite rocket pod spam? or the seat switching heli expert and tv missile combo? Lock on weapons I agree are indeed no skill, but they are provided by the game to give some form of balance, although the good pilots never cry about no skill igla, they overcome them. Without them there would be far less balance than there is already, Agree though igla "skill" is nothing to shout about lol


----------



## Slightly skewed

On some maps the balance is necessary, while on others there is just too much for anyone but the most skilled pilots.gunner combo to deal with. If you're in a pub by yourself, 99% of the time you're stuck with useless pylons as gunners and rocket pods are pretty useless unless you have the skies to yourself. Iglas, mobile AA, Soflam, jets, enemy heli's and tank/50 cal fire make for limited air time to say the least.

Sounds like captain runaroundcratesallday hasn't taken flight yet.


----------



## El-Fuego

can you guys please add me?
lol, I only have 2 on my friends list and I barely see them on, times difference and whats not


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Any different to a pilot showing a game where he took out countless infantry and vehicles with the equally no skilled infinite rocket pod spam? or the seat switching heli expert and tv missile combo? Lock on weapons I agree are indeed no skill, but they are provided by the game to give some form of balance, although the good pilots never cry about no skill igla, they overcome them. Without them there would be far less balance than there is already, Agree though igla "skill" is nothing to shout about lol


Man you have incredible grudge against shotguns and the igla.

Why not provide a list of guns where you think they are so elite so you can create a server and ban the rest.

I see people like you in the game as well.

You shoot them with shotgun they rant, you shoot them with PDW they rant, you shoot them even with M16 they still find a way to rant, you snipe and they still rant.

Every single weapon out there has an advantage and a disadvantage. And we can always find a gun where there is no skill required.

Sometimes there are kills you do with a SCARL that requires no skill but getting an incredible shotgun kill or an IGLA kill might require skill.

When you aim with an IGLA for example you are 100% a target by an enemy sniper or whatsoever. You need to find the perfect spot, follow the chopper. After you fire the IGLA and if it is evaded, than your position is clear. Every enemy in the map sees where you are and might want to hunt you down, meanwhile you deal with the huge load time of the IGLA and also still waste time on trying to lock down the target. After than if too much time passed by, the enemy chopper might again throw its flares and you can still waste a perfectly good chance to blow up the chopper.

Sometimes even with 5-6 IGLA shots you may not hit the target.

I swear I can easily find a way for any weapon in the game and tell you ways that people do not require skill to use them.

EDIT :

Also the REAL SKILL in the game is always to help your team. Weather its with a M16, G53, a light machine gun, a rocket launcher, or a shotgun, the skill is to help your team, never the gun you use. I would rather have a shotgun user in my team who constantly helps his squad mates with backup, reviving or else, rather than a pilot who does nothing for teamplay or a sniper who just camps no matter whats going on, or an assault with a M16 but never revives or even throws healing kits. It is not about the gun you use, it is always about how you use your gun and class. That's the skill. Sometimes the so called SKILLESS IGLA could win a team the match.

Because in BF3 there is no deathmatch where you just play for yourself. There is TEAM deathmatch and every other game mode is always based on teamplay. Gun Mastery could be the only exception for that.


----------



## iARDAs

AUG-A3 gameplay for anyone interested.






Was gonna do one with Famas but I do not enjoy the gun as much.

Next video will hopefully be piloting jets. Got few footage but not enough. I wonder if I should really use an Xbox360 controller for that.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man you have incredible grudge against shotguns and the igla.
> 
> Why not provide a list of guns where you think they are so elite so you can create a server and ban the rest.
> 
> I see people like you in the game as well.
> 
> You shoot them with shotgun they rant, you shoot them with PDW they rant, you shoot them even with M16 they still find a way to rant, you snipe and they still rant.
> 
> Every single weapon out there has an advantage and a disadvantage. And we can always find a gun where there is no skill required.
> 
> Sometimes there are kills you do with a SCARL that requires no skill but getting an incredible shotgun kill or an IGLA kill might require skill.
> 
> When you aim with an IGLA for example you are 100% a target by an enemy sniper or whatsoever. You need to find the perfect spot, follow the chopper. After you fire the IGLA and if it is evaded, than your position is clear. Every enemy in the map sees where you are and might want to hunt you down, meanwhile you deal with the huge load time of the IGLA and also still waste time on trying to lock down the target. After than if too much time passed by, the enemy chopper might again throw its flares and you can still waste a perfectly good chance to blow up the chopper.
> 
> Sometimes even with 5-6 IGLA shots you may not hit the target.
> 
> I swear I can easily find a way for any weapon in the game and tell you ways that people do not require skill to use them.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Also the REAL SKILL in the game is always to help your team. Weather its with a M16, G53, a light machine gun, a rocket launcher, or a shotgun, the skill is to help your team, never the gun you use. I would rather have a shotgun user in my team who constantly helps his squad mates with backup, reviving or else, rather than a pilot who does nothing for teamplay or a sniper who just camps no matter whats going on, or an assault with a M16 but never revives or even throws healing kits. It is not about the gun you use, it is always about how you use your gun and class. That's the skill. Sometimes the so called SKILLESS IGLA could win a team the match.
> 
> Because in BF3 there is no deathmatch where you just play for yourself. There is TEAM deathmatch and every other game mode is always based on teamplay. Gun Mastery could be the only exception for that.






Wow, nice aimless needless rant. Stopped reading after the first couple of lines. Shotgun running round canals is the lowest denominator of ability in the game. I never said anything about your igla skill report by the way. In fact I was defending its need in the game, with a post to amhro whom is a good pilot, for balance despite the lack of skill in its use. And by the way just for reference if you can not get a hit in 5/6 igla shots then you have no idea how to use it. Oh and also the igla report as is now known, you finished on minus deaths so negating some of your own arguments


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> 
> Wow, nice aimless needless rant. Stopped reading after the first couple of lines. Shotgun running round canals is the lowest denominator of ability in the game. I never said anything about your igla skill report by the way. In fact I was defending its need in the game, with a post to amhro whom is a good pilot, for balance despite the lack of skill in its use. And by the way just for reference if you can not get a hit in 5/6 igla shots then you have no idea how to use it. Oh and also the igla report as is now known, you finished on minus deaths so negating some of your own arguments


If you read more you would understand more but it is fine by me.

Running around canals with PDW weapons or a light machine gun on tight situations are as effective as shotguns trust me. Also nobody plays Noshar Canals for class. TDM in Noshar Canals is for fun. Its a shooting fest. I told you that before but I guess you forgot it. Also I personally am a better player than

Trust me I have lots of idea on how to use IGLA.

You seem to think that IGLA or even shotguns are those magical weapons where you take a seat on your chair in the middle of the war, wear your GOD armor and push the button with your eyes closed. No it is not. DO you know how many times the other side pushes forwards towards you and you loose time with the IGLA while there is an extremely skillful pilot out there who can even evade the LOCK ON without flares or any other sort. It is sometimes very hard to shoot experienced pilots because they can evade great. You have to appreciate the pilot in that case.

If you had read my post you would understand in detail.

Also how come the IGLA REPORT is minus death

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64806441/176107258/

11 to 3 as far as I can read.

And in RUSH or CONQUEST it is not always about the KD ratio. KD ratio is more important in TDM. Sometimes a person with a negative KD ratio might be a much more helpful teammate than a person with a positive KD ratio on RUSH or CONQUEST.

EDIT :

Ah also you did nto really defend IGLA much. At the end you called it a SKILLESS gun but I gave you a long explenation in my previous post where you chose to ignore it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> but getting an incredible shotgun kill or an IGLA kill might require skill.


lol

You're losing credibility with every post. Go learn to fly the heli, report back.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> lol


Here we go.

Why don't you read further down? I guess you chose not to for various reasons. It is amazing that you cut down a little portion of what I wrote and advertise it like this. Would never expect this from a OCN member since 2008 honestly.


----------



## KSIMP88

I remember I've had a few headshots with the m95 in BFBC2 vs black hawk pilots


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If you read more you would understand more but it is fine by me.
> 
> Running around canals with PDW weapons or a light machine gun on tight situations are as effective as shotguns trust me. Also nobody plays Noshar Canals for class. TDM in Noshar Canals is for fun. Its a shooting fest. I told you that before but I guess you forgot it. *Also I personally am a better player than
> *
> Trust me I have lots of idea on how to use IGLA.
> 
> You seem to think that IGLA or even shotguns are those magical weapons where you take a seat on your chair in the middle of the war, wear your GOD armor and push the button with your eyes closed. No it is not. DO you know how many times the other side pushes forwards towards you and you loose time with the IGLA while there is an extremely skillful pilot out there who can even evade the LOCK ON without flares or any other sort. It is sometimes very hard to shoot experienced pilots because they can evade great. You have to appreciate the pilot in that case.
> 
> If you had read my post you would understand in detail.
> 
> Also how come the IGLA REPORT is minus death
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/64806441/176107258/
> 
> 11 to 3 as far as I can read.
> 
> And in RUSH or CONQUEST it is not always about the KD ratio. KD ratio is more important in TDM. Sometimes a person with a negative KD ratio might be a much more helpful teammate than a person with a positive KD ratio on RUSH or CONQUEST.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> Ah also you did nto really defend IGLA much. At the end you called it a SKILLESS gun but I gave you a long explenation in my previous post where you chose to ignore it.


Explain the unfinished bold sentence.

You are aware that everyone is entitled to an opinion? if you are willing to post your video`s and reports on a public forum then some viewer input is to be expected. Also while I must thank you for your lengthy input on the workings of the game I am afraid your tdm/canals experience is of no use to me personally, I play 99% conquest.

Edit - I would also argue against your justification of shotgun use on the canals as it only being a shoot fest fun mode, some players play nothing else and pride themselves on their spm and kpm and accuracy in that particular meat grind mode


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here we go.
> 
> Why don't you read further down? I guess you chose not to for various reasons. It is amazing that you cut down a little portion of what I wrote and advertise it like this. Would never expect this from a OCN member since 2008 honestly.


Join date is a meaningless thing to judge someone by on here, sadly I used to do it and realized some who joined years back are no different then some who recently joined.

Rising Storm is pretty fun, I bought it when it was beta and surprisingly Red Orchestra 2 came with it also, so $15 gave me 2 awesome WW2 games







. Wishing BF3 was WW2 based haha.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Join date is a meaningless thing to judge someone by on here, sadly I used to do it and realized some who joined years back are no different then some who recently joined.
> 
> Rising Storm is pretty fun, I bought it when it was beta and surprisingly Red Orchestra 2 came with it also, so $15 gave me 2 awesome WW2 games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Wishing BF3 was WW2 based haha.


I guess.

Anyway it is the forums. Disagreements are bound to happen, we will all meet at the same point perhaps in another topic.

Hmmm I also learned that Rising Storm is a standalone expansion or RO2. I was terrible at RO2 in multi. 

Also yeas I would like some WW2 shooters. A decade ago perhaps there were tons of it and the companies kinda got bored I think. 2 biggest FPS games in the industry to modern warfare games, such as BF series or latest COD series. Even ARMA is one of them.

I would love a WW2 version of BF3 with such graphics. But I can not see DICE doing that anytime soon.

Maybe when we are all bored with modern or future warfare, some companies can go back to WW2 again.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Explain the unfinished bold sentence.
> 
> You are aware that everyone is entitled to an opinion? if you are willing to post your video`s and reports on a public forum then some viewer input is to be expected. Also while I must thank you for your lengthy input on the workings of the game I am afraid your tdm/canals experience is of no use to me personally, I play 99% conquest.
> 
> Edit - I would also argue against your justification of shotgun use on the canals as it only being a shoot fest fun mode, some players play nothing else and pride themselves on their spm and kpm and accuracy in that particular meat grind mode


That was going to be I am personally a better player with assault than shotgun. Wife called me in while typing that and forgot to finish it sorry. It was a last minute add on.

I agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion, but I am just showing out that those weapons are not as skilless as you claim them to be. Also shotguns would be 99% in effective at conquest. So you are judging my shotgun kills in TDM with bias than since you are a conquest player. But like I said, the concept of TDM Noshar Canals is extremely different. A 100% skillful person who never plays that round can just want to grab a shotgun and have fun at close range once in a while.

Again especially in CONQUEST and RUSH, the main skill is to help the team. Weather it is a shotgun or a knife, or a rock.

You should know as a conquest player.

How many tank drivers you see around that just play the game for kills but never go to an objective? But a tank would require some skill right? But the person driving the tank is not helping the team goal so what good is he?

Or a sniper who just is there for a bigger map and kills. It is skillful to kill a person from a kilometer but how helpul that guy is if he is not doing it near objective? So what good is his sniping skills?

As I said 2 posts above, skill is the way a person plays the game, not with what he plays it.

Once again. In RUSH or CONQUEST I would take a person reviving, healing or supporting with an ineffective shotgun than a person who kills great with even the highest recoil guns but has help at team objective.

EDIT :

I truly HATE, but HATE getting killed with

RPG on infantary

C4 flying from above

Shotgun

Darn sniper while I am aiming with a rocket launcher.

I truly HATE it. But the guy got me and killed me. So who am I to tell him that the gun he used requires no skill? Mission accomplished for him.


----------



## Shogon

Maybe after a year or 2 of Bf4, they will come out with BF1944? lol.

From what I remember slugs on a shotgun will do excellent in a lot of situations, I've been banned on a few servers due to my aim with the 870. It may not have the clip size, or rapid fire aspect as assault rifles and the other weapons in the game, but most of the time you need one shot to take someone out. Using an auto shotty and carefully timing your shots is also a nasty surprise for some. Hardly use buckshot or flachette rounds, too many inconsistencies in my experience regarding kills.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe after a year or 2 of Bf4, they will come out with BF1944? lol.
> 
> From what I remember slugs on a shotgun will do excellent in a lot of situations, I've been banned on a few servers due to my aim with the 870. It may not have the clip size, or rapid fire aspect as assault rifles and the other weapons in the game, but most of the time you need one shot to take someone out. Using an auto shotty and carefully timing your shots is also a nasty surprise for some. Hardly use buckshot or flachette rounds, too many inconsistencies in my experience regarding kills.


Honestly I am not even that great with shotguns.

For me although they might have an advantage, they also have some disadvantages.

Having a shotgun which is effective on a short range is such a pain in the arse when you encounter someone not too far from you but still far away for the shotgun to be effective. In other words when I have that shotgun with the ammunition that is powerful for close range and I see a person running towards me from some distance, I know 95% that I am going to die.

With that 870 you talked about and the slug ammo, I never played it but perhaps it might be more effective than a sniper rifle but also harder to shoot than a sniper rifle as well.

Auto shotgun with buckshot makes WONDERS for me in close quarter situations, hence the reason why shotguns were created. But like I said above, if I get out of the closed quarter and wander far a bit, I am usually the bait as my weapon is not effective at even mid range.

I would assume SLUG to be effective at distance but not so effective at close range right?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> I've been banned on a few servers due to my aim with the 870.


Forgot to say before. I just got banned from 1 server in my entire life. It was a RUSH Hardcore server.

We were on the last MCOM to destroy as attackers. I was playing as a sniper but was extremely effective in teamplay from the beginning. Anyhow, my team armed the last MCOM, and I had an incredible vantage point and shooting down defenders whom was disarming the MCOM.

All of a sudden I got teamkilled on purpose by one of the admins on the server. He than texted me and cursed me '' why the F I was not pushing forward''. Than I got banned from the server.

Later only to see that the team lost the match. I was doing such a great thing killing down the defenders arming the MCOMs.

Gotta love people with bias ideas.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That was going to be I am personally a better player with assault than shotgun. Wife called me in while typing that and forgot to finish it sorry. It was a last minute add on.
> 
> I agree that everyone is entitled to an opinion, but I am just showing out that those weapons are not as skilless as you claim them to be. Also shotguns would be 99% in effective at conquest. So you are judging my shotgun kills in TDM with bias than since you are a conquest player. But like I said, the concept of TDM Noshar Canals is extremely different. A 100% skillful person who never plays that round can just want to grab a shotgun and have fun at close range once in a while.
> 
> Again especially in CONQUEST and RUSH, the main skill is to help the team. Weather it is a shotgun or a knife, or a rock.
> 
> You should know as a conquest player.
> 
> *How many tank drivers you see around that just play the game for kills but never go to an objective? But a tank would require some skill right? But the person driving the tank is not helping the team goal so what good is he?*
> 
> Or a sniper who just is there for a bigger map and kills. It is skillful to kill a person from a kilometer but how helpul that guy is if he is not doing it near objective? So what good is his sniping skills?
> 
> As I said 2 posts above, skill is the way a person plays the game, not with what he plays it.
> 
> Once again. In RUSH or CONQUEST I would take a person reviving, healing or supporting with an ineffective shotgun than a person who kills great with even the highest recoil guns but has help at team objective.
> 
> EDIT :
> 
> I truly HATE, but HATE getting killed with
> 
> RPG on infantary
> C4 flying from above
> Shotgun
> Darn sniper while I am aiming with a rocket launcher.
> 
> I truly HATE it. But the guy got me and killed me. So who am I to tell him that the gun he used requires no skill? Mission accomplished for him.


This I agree and disagree with this point, yes you do see those tankers, and you see the ones than only tank on seine,damavand and maybe karkand as they are the tank kpm havens, but I disagree with the tank not playing the objective in conquest or namely the flags being no help to the team as long as he is damaging the enemy ticket count by way of kills or destroying armour. You constantly here people use playing the objective as the main skill but playing the objective blindly can be more of a detriment to the team by way of large negative death counts. I play tanks a lot, I would say I am aggressive in that my target priority is as follows, flags then armour then infantry lanes but sometimes I could stay alive longer by staying a little bit back.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Trust me I have lots of idea on how to use IGLA.


with 50 igla/stinger kills, i believe so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I remember taking down a chopper like that with RPG. Got the Rambo tag thanks to that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had few multi kills before and that was my last one.


you know, multikill is 4+ enemies, and chopper has 2 players
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Wow, nice aimless needless rant. Stopped reading after the first couple of lines. Shotgun running round canals is the lowest denominator of ability in the game. I never said anything about your igla skill report by the way. In fact I was defending its need in the game, with a post to *amhro whom is a good pilot,* for balance despite the lack of skill in its use. And by the way just for reference if you can not get a hit in 5/6 igla shots then you have no idea how to use it. Oh and also the igla report as is now known, you finished on minus deaths so negating some of your own arguments


how do you know that







never posted anything related to my piloting skills







i dont even have any video of me piloting a chopper








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Again especially in CONQUEST and RUSH, the main skill is to help the team. Weather it is a shotgun or a knife, or a rock.
> 
> You should know as a conquest player.
> 
> How many tank drivers you see around that just play the game for kills but never go to an objective? But a tank would require some skill right? But the person driving the tank is not helping the team goal so what good is he?
> 
> Or a sniper who just is there for a bigger map and kills. It is skillful to kill a person from a kilometer but how helpul that guy is if he is not doing it near objective? So what good is his sniping skills?


so..tell me how is someone helpful for having 0-30... you cant arm an mcom if you cant kill anyone in your way, same with capturing flags... and capturing flags without any enemies.. yeah pure skill

tank - camping back from objective and just shooting at it, killing all defenders which try to disarm it.. standing near mcom would lead to 5+ rpg guys shooting at tank, or even a c4 guy - thats tactics, something you dont know yet i guess
and what about choppers, they dont play objectives, just killing people...

sniper - what if he is using soflam?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Blah blah blah. Man some people sure do like to listen to themselves. Of course I'm not going to read your short stories. LRN2SUMARIZEYO.


----------



## Rangerjr1

I want teammates for competitive play (ESL and such.)

I am sick and tired of playing without communication and bad players who have sub 10% accuracy and under 1KD. Dont get me wrong you might be a good teamplayer but you just cant kill anyone and do the objective... I play ESL'ish infantry based matches in public and ESL. Rush and Conquest for the most part on small maps like Metro, Seine crossing, Damavand. 5v5 - 8v8.

And seriously, if you're one of these weapon hipsters who calls M16A3 and AEK users "tryhards" or "noobs" i dont really want to play with you. I dont want to use worse weapons just because bad players cant take it.

If you want to play with me add me on Origins: Rangerjr1. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Rangerjr1/stats/198619005/

I suggest you watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msab7-2UY4.

And please dont play frikkin Recon. Useless class if you go around sniping people.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> with 50 igla/stinger kills, i believe so
> you know, multikill is 4+ enemies, and chopper has 2 players
> *how do you know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never posted anything related to my piloting skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even have any video of me piloting a chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> so..tell me how is someone helpful for having 0-30... you cant arm an mcom if you cant kill anyone in your way, same with capturing flags... and capturing flags without any enemies.. yeah pure skill
> 
> tank - camping back from objective and just shooting at it, killing all defenders which try to disarm it.. standing near mcom would lead to 5+ rpg guys shooting at tank, or even a c4 guy - thats tactics, something you dont know yet i guess
> and what about choppers, they dont play objectives, just killing people...
> 
> sniper - what if he is using soflam?


I have seen your jet videos and 18033 kills combined in air vehicles be it pilot or gunner says you play the air a bit lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This I agree and disagree with this point, yes you do see those tankers, and you see the ones than only tank on seine,damavand and maybe karkand as they are the tank kpm havens, but I disagree with the tank not playing the objective in conquest or namely the flags being no help to the team as long as he is damaging the enemy ticket count by way of kills or destroying armour. You constantly here people use playing the objective as the main skill but playing the objective blindly can be more of a detriment to the team by way of large negative death counts. I play tanks a lot, I would say I am aggressive in that my target priority is as follows, flags then armour then infantry lanes but sometimes I could stay alive longer by staying a little bit back.


I agree with first part of what you say but about playing the objective, it changes from a person to person I guess. Some can be more concentrated when focused on the objective and some may not. But honestly some of them just do not care about team objective at all. But again they do not have to.

Tanks are an important part of RUSH and CONQUEST. Good call playing as a tank.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> with 50 igla/stinger kills, i believe so
> you know, multikill is 4+ enemies, and chopper has 2 players
> how do you know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never posted anything related to my piloting skills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even have any video of me piloting a chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so..tell me how is someone helpful for having 0-30... you cant arm an mcom if you cant kill anyone in your way, same with capturing flags... and capturing flags without any enemies.. yeah pure skill
> 
> tank - camping back from objective and just shooting at it, killing all defenders which try to disarm it.. standing near mcom would lead to 5+ rpg guys shooting at tank, or even a c4 guy - thats tactics, something you dont know yet i guess
> and what about choppers, they dont play objectives, just killing people...
> 
> sniper - what if he is using soflam?


Ok

1-) I never said I heavily use IGLA. But I use it. Most of the times when the chopper is disabled people just jump from it. SO no kill.

2-) There are choppers where 4 people can get into. Littlebird they are called I believe. Are you sure you are a BF3 player?

3-) It is amazing that you are on purposely trying to diverse the conversation. Did I tell you ever that a 0-30 kill ratio is helpful? where are you coming from? When did I say something like that? On some game modes I said some times a negative kd ratio might be a more helpful person than a positive KD ratio. You did not even quote that and totally talked about some random stuff you just made up.

And once again did I tell that all tank and sniper players are useless or something like that? I said that *sometimes* even tank and sniper players do not help teamplay. Again you are talking about stuff which I did not say.

Weird comeback.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I agree with first part of what you say but about playing the objective, it changes from a person to person I guess. Some can be more concentrated when focused on the objective and some may not. But honestly some of them just do not care about team objective at all. But again they do not have to.
> 
> Tanks are an important part of RUSH and CONQUEST. Good call playing as a tank.
> 
> Ok
> 
> 1-) I never said I heavily use IGLA. But I use it. Most of the times when the chopper is disabled people just jump from it. SO no kill.
> 
> 2-) There are choppers where 4 people can get into. Littlebird they are called I believe. Are you sure you are a BF3 player?
> 
> 3-) It is amazing that you are on purposely trying to diverse the conversation. Did I tell you ever that a 0-30 kill ratio is helpful? where are you coming from? When did I say something like that? On some game modes I said some times a negative kd ratio might be a more helpful person than a positive KD ratio. You did not even quote that and totally talked about some random stuff you just made up.
> 
> And once again did I tell that all tank and sniper players are useless or something like that? I said that *sometimes* even tank and sniper players do not help teamplay. Again you are talking about stuff which I did not say.
> 
> Weird comeback.


Snipers never help anything at all, lets be real.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I want teammates for competitive play (ESL and such.)
> 
> I am sick and tired of playing without communication and bad players who have sub 10% accuracy and under 1KD. Dont get me wrong you might be a good teamplayer but you just cant kill anyone and do the objective... I play ESL'ish infantry based matches in public and ESL. Rush and Conquest for the most part on small maps like Metro, Seine crossing, Damavand. 5v5 - 8v8.
> 
> And seriously, if you're one of these weapon hipsters who calls M16A3 and AEK users "tryhards" or "noobs" i dont really want to play with you. I dont want to use worse weapons just because bad players cant take it.
> 
> If you want to play with me add me on Origins: Rangerjr1. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Rangerjr1/stats/198619005/
> 
> I suggest you watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msab7-2UY4.
> 
> And please dont play frikkin Recon. Useless class if you go around sniping people.


Today I was using M16A3 and a random dude whom I killed 5 times in a row had a rant at me and later cursed me that I had foregrip and heavy barrel attached.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Today I was using M16A3 and a random dude whom I killed 5 times in a row had a rant at me and later cursed me that I had foregrip and heavy barrel attached.


I use only heavy barrel to get rid of the reduced accuracy at range. Much better setup once you learn how to counter the recoil.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Snipers never help anything at all, lets be real.


I beg to differ.

The way you snipe helps a lot.

Even taking down enemy snipers is important at some maps and while on objectives. SOFLAM is very useful for engineers.

When a recon is played as it should be, it is a very important class. Not many people play it great though including me. I rarely have good runs as a recon.

I mean a recon is usually not the guy arming in RUSH or capturing in CONQUEST, but they can be a hell of a backup at times.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I use only heavy barrel to get rid of the reduced accuracy at range. Much better setup once you learn how to counter the recoil.


do you use foregrip as well or something else in that section?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> The way you snipe helps a lot.
> 
> Even taking down enemy snipers is important at some maps and while on objectives. SOFLAM is very useful for engineers.
> 
> When a recon is played as it should be, it is a very important class. Not many people play it great though including me. I rarely have good runs as a recon.
> 
> I mean a recon is usually not the guy arming in RUSH or capturing in CONQUEST, but they can be a hell of a backup at times.


Okay rephrasing:

Snipers never help anything at all with the way its USUALLY PLAYED, lets be real.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Okay rephrasing:
> 
> Snipers never help anything at all with the way its USUALLY PLAYED, lets be real.


First of all congrats on the 50000 th post in this thread









And yeah I agree. Most of them are just there for camping and not even great at it.

Though I came to realize that people have obsession with some weapons. For example I see many snipers even using that weapon on a non sniper related map.

It is very very hard to get a bunch of players that feel the same about the game. I had one of those games last night and it was awesome. Most of the time the teammates are so distant to each other that the game is never fun.

EDIT :

Sorry I forgot to add. The beacons that snipers use might be an extremely great benefit at times. They can place a beacon to a specific important location and the dead teammates can respawn at a better place. This is usually extremely helpful if all the squadmates are dead and there is no place to respawn but our own base.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Blah blah blah. Man some people sure do like to listen to themselves. Of course I'm not going to read your short stories. LRN2SUMARIZEYO.


You are an incredible example of a person that just listens to himself. Oh the irony.

and the blah blah blah really helps to a mature conversation and an argument. Kudos for you sir.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> You are an incredible example of a person that just listens to himself. Oh the irony.
> 
> and the blah blah blah really helps to a mature conversation and an argument. Kudos for you sir.


+1 lol


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> do you use foregrip as well or something else in that section?


HB, underslungrail and Red dot or Kobra. As i said no foregrip because when you use foregrip it WILL reduce recoil but it will also increase spread. Its just a matter of practise to learn to control the recoil. When you have learned how to control it you are just as good at close range as people who use foregrip BUT you are more accurate at range!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> HB, underslungrail and Red dot or Kobra. As i said no foregrip because when you use foregrip it WILL reduce recoil but it will also increase spread. Its just a matter of practise to learn to control the recoil. When you have learned how to control it you are just as good at close range as people who use foregrip BUT you are more accurate at range!


True actually.

With foregrip I am not so great at range. Especially with FAMAS foregrip is not so great for me. Too much spread. I should perhaps avoid using foregrip and heavy barrel at the same time with the FAMAS.

I have a weird sympathy towards FAMAS.


----------



## TheEnergy

Hey Everyone, The one and only *Reflexez* here.

Please check out my youtube channel at:

http://www.youtube.com/Xxd3cayxX


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Hey Everyone, The one and only *Reflexez* here.
> 
> Please check out my youtube channel at:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/Xxd3cayxX


Subbed


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> True actually.
> 
> With foregrip I am not so great at range. Especially with FAMAS foregrip is not so great for me. Too much spread. I should perhaps avoid using foregrip and heavy barrel at the same time with the FAMAS.
> 
> I have a weird sympathy towards FAMAS.


Famas is horrible at range no mattee what.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I want teammates for competitive play (ESL and such.)
> 
> I am sick and tired of playing without communication and bad players who have sub 10% accuracy and under 1KD. Dont get me wrong you might be a good teamplayer but you just cant kill anyone and do the objective... I play ESL'ish infantry based matches in public and ESL. Rush and Conquest for the most part on small maps like Metro, Seine crossing, Damavand. 5v5 - 8v8.
> 
> And seriously, if you're one of these weapon hipsters who calls M16A3 and AEK users "tryhards" or "noobs" i dont really want to play with you. I dont want to use worse weapons just because bad players cant take it.
> 
> If you want to play with me add me on Origins: Rangerjr1. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Rangerjr1/stats/198619005/
> 
> I suggest you watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msab7-2UY4.
> 
> And please dont play frikkin Recon. Useless class if you go around sniping people.


no offense, but there are 3x better players in ESL, and too many macro users - even hackers
its not worth it, just find organized pub
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have seen your jet videos and 18033 kills combined in air vehicles be it pilot or gunner says you play the air a bit lol


well







air vehicles are my favorite and i have a lot of fun with them, thats why i fly everytime when i play CQ

@ iARDAs
comeback? what comeback?
well, ok whatever
if you dont mind telling me, how old are you?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> no offense, but there are 3x better players in ESL, and too many macro users - even hackers
> its not worth it, just find organized pub
> well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> air vehicles are my favorite and i have a lot of fun with them, thats why i fly everytime when i play CQ
> 
> @ iARDAs
> comeback? what comeback?
> well, ok whatever
> if you dont mind telling me, how old are you?


31 years old

First trying to make fun of me for the 50 IGLA kills statistic, and than you claimed there wasnt a chopper with 4 people. And than you talked about things I never said and responded to me as if I said them.

Now most importantly when a person has nothing back to say after a good response, they usually try to go for the AGE question.

As if the person who asks the other person's age is the symbol of being mature.

You just quoted my conversations. And it is a reply and sort of a comeback.

I am not suprised that you did not have anything logical to say to what I responded to you earlier. No offense.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 1, you can hardly lock on chopper when they are far away with a stinger/igla because of its low range
> 2, every other weapon/vehicle?
> 
> i am not saying that you should not use it, but showing it off is just.. not the best thing to show off


I love killing with the guided shell, if you fly a chopper that badly you need to be taken out of the sky. I've had a few of those games too, where you kill 5-6 choppers with main gun or guided shell, some of the best games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Maybe after a year or 2 of Bf4, they will come out with BF1944? lol.
> 
> From what I remember slugs on a shotgun will do excellent in a lot of situations, I've been banned on a few servers due to my aim with the 870. It may not have the clip size, or rapid fire aspect as assault rifles and the other weapons in the game, but most of the time you need one shot to take someone out. Using an auto shotty and carefully timing your shots is also a nasty surprise for some. Hardly use buckshot or flachette rounds, too many inconsistencies in my experience regarding kills.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I am not even that great with shotguns.
> 
> For me although they might have an advantage, they also have some disadvantages.
> 
> Having a shotgun which is effective on a short range is such a pain in the arse when you encounter someone not too far from you but still far away for the shotgun to be effective. In other words when I have that shotgun with the ammunition that is powerful for close range and I see a person running towards me from some distance, I know 95% that I am going to die.
> 
> With that 870 you talked about and the slug ammo, I never played it but perhaps it might be more effective than a sniper rifle but also harder to shoot than a sniper rifle as well.
> 
> Auto shotgun with buckshot makes WONDERS for me in close quarter situations, hence the reason why shotguns were created. But like I said above, if I get out of the closed quarter and wander far a bit, I am usually the bait as my weapon is not effective at even mid range.
> 
> I would assume SLUG to be effective at distance but not so effective at close range right?
Click to expand...

If you hit in chest, its 1 shot kill similar to the bolt actions. If you are accurate with the shotgun, slugs are the way to go you can kill near and somewhat far with it. Sadly the hit registry is a bit wonky with the 870/slug combo, I've heard the SPAS is even worse. You may get a shot lined up that looked good but it just never hit for whatever reason.

I haven't used buckshot for a long time, if you don't kill someone in the first shot with a pump shotgun, you're probably dead, occasionally you get a 2nd chance. That is their weakness (besides range, for the most part) Buckshot has a bad tendency to leave them at like 5% health and then they kill you, plus it has no range. At least if you hit with a slug even in the arms or legs they are down to 10-20% health or less, you at least get the assist if not a follow up shot on them after that.

Hardcore, pump +slug is just epic. Faster than a bolt action, able to hit long range, 1 shot kills. Fun

It's hard for me to call any of the guns "cheap" or no skill. Although I am not fond of those guys who camp the TDM canals with claymores.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you hit in chest, its 1 shot kill similar to the bolt actions. If you are accurate with the shotgun, slugs are the way to go you can kill near and somewhat far with it. Sadly the hit registry is a bit wonky with the 870/slug combo, I've heard the SPAS is even worse. You may get a shot lined up that looked good but it just never hit for whatever reason.
> 
> I haven't used buckshot for a long time, if you don't kill someone in the first shot with a pump shotgun, you're probably dead, occasionally you get a 2nd chance. That is their weakness (besides range, for the most part) Buckshot has a bad tendency to leave them at like 5% health and then they kill you, plus it has no range. At least if you hit with a slug even in the arms or legs they are down to 10-20% health or less, you at least get the assist if not a follow up shot on them after that.
> 
> Hardcore, pump +slug is just epic. Faster than a bolt action, able to hit long range, 1 shot kills. Fun
> 
> It's hard for me to call any of the guns "cheap" or no skill. Although I am not fond of those guys who camp the TDM canals with claymores.


Thanks for the shotgun explenation. I mean I can never see myself using shotgun anywhere besides TDM in Noshar Canals because shotgun does not really suite my style of play but yeah they are not easy weapons too. If you miss a shot you have a high chance to be dead quickly in many scenarios.

And yeah DAT CLAYMORES. Claymores and C4s falling from the sky









I was having a fun run at TDM on Noshar today. Killed like 5-6 dudes in a row in few seconds, I had no enemy near me but a darn C4 paratrooper got me.


----------



## Slightly skewed

If Iarda had ever shot down a chopper with the tank main gun we'd have heard about it. I don't think us pilots have much to worry about there.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> If Iarda had ever shot down a chopper with the tank main gun we'd have heard about it.


Well I did and you had never heard about it before until now.

Happy?

No idea what is your problem with me, but let's see where your attitude goes to.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Well I did and you had never heard about it before until now.
> 
> Happy?
> 
> No idea what is your problem with me, but let's see where your attitude goes to.


I don't believe it. If camping a whole round with lock ons makes you feel the need to brag, doing something that takes a bit of actual skill would probably give you a stroke. All this chatter, I'm sure those crates are getting lonely.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't believe it. If camping a whole round with lock ons makes you feel the need to brag, doing something that takes a bit of actual skill would probably give you a stroke. All this chatter, I'm sure those crates are getting lonely.


Again the attitude and kinda name giving but I will still see you as a fellow OCN member and an individual and respond to you.

I've been into video editing for the last week or so. Who knows maybe tomorrow I will have a great shot and record it than upload it to youtube. The youtube videos I posted in this thread are by no means for bragging as well as the IGLA statistic I posted showing 5 choppers being destroyed.

Just a fellow gamer trying to share a nice moment he enjoyed. Nothing more nothing less. Never trying to say that I am INCREDIBLE, never trying to say that I am the best player in here. I am just an above average gamer at the end of the day.

The way some of you guys and you specifically trying to take it the wrong way is definitaly your problem and a lack of forum knowledge and communication.

This thread is called Battlefield 3 Information and Discussin Thread. It is not called '' Only BF3 extreme elit players club '' If I can not share a moment I enjoy here then where would I?

Tomorrow a person might come here and could perhaps get his first ever KNIFE KILL and be extremely happy about it and post it. Will you play him down again like the way you are trying to do with me?

You called me captain runaroundcratesallday just because I posted a video. Ever since than you are trying to somehow humiliate me or makefun of me. Not very nice of you I should say.

Again you are a member of this community since 2008 and you should know better.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I use only heavy barrel to get rid of the reduced accuracy at range. Much better setup once you learn how to counter the recoil.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> HB, underslungrail and Red dot or Kobra. As i said no foregrip because when you use foregrip it WILL reduce recoil but it will also increase spread. Its just a matter of practise to learn to control the recoil. When you have learned how to control it you are just as good at close range as people who use foregrip BUT you are more accurate at range!


Actually the hbar+grip is statistically better if you're shooting without moving, if you are moving while shooting no grip is a little bit better though.
It doesn't matter how good you are, you can't account for the micro left and right movements of every single bullet you shoot.
The reason it's not better if you are moving is because all the modifications are multipliers, so the movement spread increase multiplied by the foregrip spread increase makes a really high number.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Actually the hbar+grip is statistically better if you're shooting without moving, if you are moving while shooting no grip is a little bit better though.
> It doesn't matter how good you are, you can't account for the micro left and right movements of every single bullet you shoot.
> The reason it's not better if you are moving is because all the modifications are multipliers, so the movement spread increase multiplied by the foregrip spread increase makes a really high number.


I have never heard this anywhere. Grip will reduce recoil but increase spread. When you remove grip the exact opposite will happen, increased recoil but reduced spread. And how can you say you cant learn to control recoil??? The M16A3 has a upwards recoil going slightly to the right, if you can learn to move your mouse in the opposite directions to keep the sight on target you will get better hits at range than someone with grip. Yep it might be easier to keep the sight on target with grip but its not as accurate. The first 5 bullets are spot on. After that the spray spread kicks in and you need to release the fire button even just for a millisecond to reset the recoil mechanism in game. AEK is slightly to the left instead of right BTW. I have done my research.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> no offense, but there are 3x better players in ESL, and too many macro users - even hackers
> its not worth it, just find organized pub
> well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> air vehicles are my favorite and i have a lot of fun with them, thats why i fly everytime when i play CQ
> 
> @ iARDAs
> comeback? what comeback?
> well, ok whatever
> if you dont mind telling me, how old are you?


I will say without a doubt that im certainly better than 90% of players who play public all the time.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Again the attitude and kinda name giving but I will still see you as a fellow OCN member and an individual and respond to you.
> 
> I've been into video editing for the last week or so. Who knows maybe tomorrow I will have a great shot and record it than upload it to youtube. The youtube videos I posted in this thread are by no means for bragging as well as the IGLA statistic I posted showing 5 choppers being destroyed.
> 
> Just a fellow gamer trying to share a nice moment he enjoyed. Nothing more nothing less. Never trying to say that I am INCREDIBLE, never trying to say that I am the best player in here. I am just an above average gamer at the end of the day.
> 
> The way some of you guys and you specifically trying to take it the wrong way is definitaly your problem and a lack of forum knowledge and communication.
> 
> This thread is called Battlefield 3 Information and Discussin Thread. It is not called '' Only BF3 extreme elit players club '' If I can not share a moment I enjoy here then where would I?
> 
> Tomorrow a person might come here and could perhaps get his first ever KNIFE KILL and be extremely happy about it and post it. Will you play him down again like the way you are trying to do with me?
> 
> You called me captain runaroundcratesallday just because I posted a video. Ever since than you are trying to somehow humiliate me or makefun of me. Not very nice of you I should say.
> 
> Again you are a member of this community since 2008 and you should know better.


The fact that he got a 670 over ANY other card just proves that he doesnt know better lol.


----------



## KSIMP88

Had a fun knife fight tonight.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I have never heard this anywhere. Grip will reduce recoil but increase spread. When you remove grip the exact opposite will happen, increased recoil but reduced spread. And how can you say you cant learn to control recoil??? The M16A3 has a upwards recoil going slightly to the right, if you can learn to move your mouse in the opposite directions to keep the sight on target you will get better hits at range than someone with grip. Yep it might be easier to keep the sight on target with grip but its not as accurate. The first 5 bullets are spot on. After that the spray spread kicks in and you need to release the fire button even just for a millisecond to reset the recoil mechanism in game. AEK is slightly to the left instead of right BTW. I have done my research.


I know it goes up to the right, and you can mostly compensate for it. But EVERY single bullet you shoot has a chance to go left and a chance to go right (slightly higher chance to go right on the m16) You cannot compensate for every single bullet at 800 RPM or 13 times a second


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I know it goes up to the right, and you can mostly compensate for it. But EVERY single bullet you shoot has a chance to go left and a chance to go right (slightly higher chance to go right on the m16) You cannot compensate for every single bullet at 800 RPM or 13 times a second


This is becasue of spread not recoil... And that is what im trying to reduce by removing grip.

You have the recoil (The M16 goes upwards to the right) <--- I can practise to eliminate this. And you have the spread. (Bullets go randomly around a certian reticule) <--- I cant change this with practising. But i can change it by removing the foregrip.

The whole point is to keep sights on target and you cant do more than that. Foregrip will reduce recoil but increase spread. You CANT change spread (which is what you're refering to with the random bullets going left or right. You cant predict this either.

And no the bullets from an M16 doesnt have a higher chance to spread towards the right. What the hell are you talking about??? The RECOIL forces the gun towards the upper right and the bullets follow ofcourse because you are pointing the gun in another direction.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> This is becasue of spread not recoil... And that is what im trying to reduce by removing grip.
> 
> You have the recoil (The M16 goes upwards to the right) <--- I can practise to eliminate this. And you have the spread. (Bullets go randomly around a certian reticule) <--- I cant change this with practising. But i can change it by removing the foregrip.
> 
> The whole point is to keep sights on target and you cant do more than that. Foregrip will reduce recoil but increase spread. You CANT change spread (which is what you're refering to with the random bullets going left or right. You cant predict this either.
> 
> And no the bullets from an M16 doesnt have a higher chance to spread towards the right. What the hell are you talking about??? The RECOIL forces the gun towards the upper right and the bullets follow ofcourse because you are pointing the gun in another direction.


Sorry I was distracted while typing that, I was talking about the recoil, which does also make the bullets go left and right as the gun is moving left and right.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Sorry I was distracted while typing that, I was talking about the recoil, which does also make the bullets go left and right as the gun is moving left and right.


You're just repeating what i say and what you're talking about is the spread not the recoil, you cant control or predict spread. M16A3 With HB no foregrip = Higher recoil, harder to control. But less bullet spread. This translates to a better long range setup. M16A3 With HB and foregrip = Less recoil, easier to control. But higher bullet spread which makes it worse at longer ranges.

If you can LEARN to control the recoil with HB and no foregrip it will be a better setup for you in long range. Doesnt matter in short range combat unless you go around hipfiring people (which BTW is a really bad idea)

Add me on battlelog and i will demonstrate it for you.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You're just repeating what i say and what you're talking about is the spread not the recoil, you cant control or predict spread. M16A3 With HB no foregrip = Higher recoil, harder to control. But less bullet spread. This translates to a better long range setup. M16A3 With HB and foregrip = Less recoil, easier to control. But higher bullet spread which makes it worse at longer ranges.
> 
> If you can LEARN to control the recoil with HB and no foregrip it will be a better setup for you in long range. Doesnt matter in short range combat unless you go around hipfiring people (which BTW is a really bad idea)
> 
> Add me on battlelog and i will demonstrate it for you.


No, I am in fact talking about recoil.

lolol ok Ill add you.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I will say without a doubt that im certainly better than 90% of players who play public all the time.[/quote
> 
> Nice hits to kill ratio with your g3a3, was that hardcore?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Delete.

Quoting is broken it seems lol


----------



## exyia

got my setup practically done (though debating doing a 180 and exchanging for non-LED fans)

new soundcard/headphones are amazing

I'm prepping to play suppressed stealth classes in BF4









I love to flank rather than hold the line. It's frustrating sometimes being out TTK'd, but I'm starting to play smarter (you can see I avoid/change direction a lot)

but now I'm noticing how tight and un-flankable a lot of the BF3 Rush maps are...bleh


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Man can't wait to fly the MIG-29 and SU-35 it's gonna be awesome ^____^


----------



## metallicamaster3

Just gonna leave that there...


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*
> 
> Just gonna leave that there...


Nice video, not so sure I could do the Canals in hardcore mode. Way to used to shooting threw oblivious teammates on that map... lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Hey Everyone, The one and only *Reflexez* here.
> 
> Please check out my youtube channel at:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/Xxd3cayxX


Didn't realize you were an OCN member. Guess I should have known when I saw a case review on your channel awhile back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I want teammates for competitive play (ESL and such.)
> 
> I am sick and tired of playing without communication and bad players who have sub 10% accuracy and under 1KD. Dont get me wrong you might be a good teamplayer but you just cant kill anyone and do the objective... I play ESL'ish infantry based matches in public and ESL. Rush and Conquest for the most part on small maps like Metro, Seine crossing, Damavand. 5v5 - 8v8.
> 
> And seriously, if you're one of these weapon hipsters who calls M16A3 and AEK users "tryhards" or "noobs" i dont really want to play with you. I dont want to use worse weapons just because bad players cant take it.
> 
> If you want to play with me add me on Origins: Rangerjr1. http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Rangerjr1/stats/198619005/
> 
> I suggest you watch this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5msab7-2UY4.
> 
> And please dont play frikkin Recon. Useless class if you go around sniping people.


ESL is a blast, from the few times I've been able to get on vs anyway. If you don't mind getting your backside handed to you every now and then (some very good players there) I'd encourage anybody to try it out. My only problem with it is that's it's always dead late at night after I get home from work. Hopefully BF4 will have some sort of ESL like system that is at least North/South American based if not global. Kept hearing that CEVO was working on something for BF3 but nothing ever came of it.

*Gotta pass this on, friend uploaded it yesterday. Probably the best tips video I've seen in awhile.*
_(warning language might not be suitable for young children)_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGwKIICg9cQ


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> *Gotta pass this on, friend uploaded it yesterday. Probably the best tips video I've seen in awhile.*
> _(warning language might not be suitable for young children)_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGwKIICg9cQ


Ok, THAT was funny!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> *Gotta pass this on, friend uploaded it yesterday. Probably the best tips video I've seen in awhile.*
> _(warning language might not be suitable for young children)_
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGwKIICg9cQ


lol, there are plenty of people like that.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't believe it. If camping a whole round with lock ons makes you feel the need to brag, doing something that takes a bit of actual skill would probably give you a stroke. All this chatter, I'm sure those crates are getting lonely.


We can't all be glorified skill hounds, I stopped acting like that when I quit MMOs 3-4 years ago, not all of us care to play a game like this with hardcore precedents. It's hard to play hard in battlefield, well the latest installments in the series I mean.

When you guys play Canals TDM, do you experience crane snipers, the scourge from above? I despise them so..lol.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't believe it. If camping a whole round with lock ons makes you feel the need to brag, doing something that takes a bit of actual skill would probably give you a stroke. All this chatter, I'm sure those crates are getting lonely.
> 
> 
> 
> We can't all be glorified skill hounds, I stopped acting like that when I quit MMOs 3-4 years ago, not all of us care to play a game like this with hardcore precedents. It's hard to play hard in battlefield, well the latest installments in the series I mean.
> 
> When you guys play Canals TDM, do you experience crane snipers, the scourge from above? I despise them so..lol.
Click to expand...

There usually not to bad, though occasionally you can get a smart one who is a pain. I typically make them my priority to kill whenever one gets up there though.


----------



## Robilar

Do game controllers work with the PC version of this game and if so which is the best one? (or perhaps a joystick). I cannot get the hang of flying jets or copters with keyboard controls.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Do game controllers work with the PC version of this game and if so which is the best one? (or perhaps a joystick). I cannot get the hang of flying jets or copters with keyboard controls.


Use a k+b for ground and an xbox pc/wired controller for flight. It works great.

Other option it to get a joystick flight stick for flying.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Do game controllers work with the PC version of this game and if so which is the best one? (or perhaps a joystick). I cannot get the hang of flying jets or copters with keyboard controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Use a k+b for ground and an xbox pc/wired controller for flight. It works great.
> 
> Other option it to get a joystick flight stick for flying.
Click to expand...

That ^

Choppers are piloted very easily with mouse + kb also, jets I would suggest the above though...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> We can't all be glorified skill hounds, I stopped acting like that when I quit MMOs 3-4 years ago, not all of us care to play a game like this with hardcore precedents. It's hard to play hard in battlefield, well the latest installments in the series I mean.
> 
> When you guys play Canals TDM, do you experience crane snipers, the scourge from above? I despise them so..lol.


I've played with many new people who instantly got my respect because they didn't play the easy lazy way. If you're grinding to unlock attatchments etc, that's one thing. I would think COD would appeal more to those that TDM only as the whole game is based on that mode.


----------



## RemagCP

I think you might be stressing it too hard. You're meant to play it and have fun, and not over-think everything.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've played with many new people who instantly got my respect because they didn't play the easy lazy way. If you're grinding to unlock attatchments etc, that's one thing. I would think COD would appeal more to those that TDM only as the whole game is based on that mode.


Conquest becomes a snooze fest in too many games for me, maybe its the same for others, maybe not. BFBC2 Rush and Conquest were a blast, that pizzaz is just vanishing for me though, #4 won't change that I'm sure. Have to play shoot and scoot Close Quarters or even ghastly Metro to get amusement. It may look a million times better over Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2, and maybe a few other fps games, but it's lost steam, in my biased opinion.

If they want some quick action with Battlefield graphics, what's wrong with it? Close Quarters or TDM may not be what battlefield was about, but it appeals to more people, the one's who enjoy firefights in halls and short distant confrontations versus LAV's pelting you with SABOT rounds and snipers getting 800 meter body shots on you. If the game appeals to more people, EA and DICE make more money.

To those who like TDM should look towards GunGame in Counter Strike:Source or Global Offensive over COD. Then again I'm horrible at that game, and there's a good amount of players that are god like in there.

In other news, I dropped quite a lot of positions in the M417 rankings, pretty sure I was in the top 20 now almost 40 haha. http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/I_Am_MuffinCat


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Use a k+b for ground and an xbox pc/wired controller for flight. It works great.
> 
> Other option it to get a joystick flight stick for flying.


Thanks. I'm fine with ground vehicles using keyboard and mouse, its the aircraft that I struggle with.

I am not a console guy at all, which wired xbox controller would work best?

Would this work without issue?

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/xbox_zps1a0fa748.jpg.html


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Conquest becomes a snooze fest in too many games for me, maybe its the same for others, maybe not. BFBC2 Rush and Conquest were a blast, that pizzaz is just vanishing for me though, #4 won't change that I'm sure. Have to play shoot and scoot Close Quarters or even ghastly Metro to get amusement. It may look a million times better over Rising Storm/Red Orchestra 2, and maybe a few other fps games, but it's lost steam, in my biased opinion.
> 
> If they want some quick action with Battlefield graphics, what's wrong with it? Close Quarters or TDM may not be what battlefield was about, but it appeals to more people, the one's who enjoy firefights in halls and short distant confrontations versus LAV's pelting you with SABOT rounds and snipers getting 800 meter body shots on you. If the game appeals to more people, EA and DICE make more money.
> 
> To those who like TDM should look towards GunGame in Counter Strike:Source or Global Offensive over COD. Then again I'm horrible at that game, and there's a good amount of players that are god like in there.
> 
> In other news, I dropped quite a lot of positions in the M417 rankings, pretty sure I was in the top 20 now almost 40 haha. http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/I_Am_MuffinCat


funny though, there are usually few to no infantry based servers with low ping rates with anyone in them. I am hard tasked to find a sub 100 ping server that isn't vehicle based.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks. I'm fine with ground vehicles using keyboard and mouse, its the aircraft that I struggle with.
> 
> I am not a console guy at all, which wired xbox controller would work best?


I have just a normal xbox wired from newegg like this
If you want a wireless you can get this.

Also if you have a gamestop locally, they have a store brand that will work just fine for around $25 last time I checked.

I find aircraft horrible with a k+b.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> funny though, there are usually few to no infantry based servers with low ping rates with anyone in them. I am hard tasked to find a sub 100 ping server that isn't vehicle based.


True, that's why I end up playing Metro XGI, as it attracts too many people haha, or Close Quarters. CMW's CQ server is always populated when I play, during the double XP weekends I've seen waiting lists up to 8. I tend to play HC mostly, not sure if there are more Non-HC servers that are strictly infantry.

I do enjoy making havoc with the LAV, in a map like Grand Bazaar / or one of those End Game maps, give a guy like me the LAV and all I get is a message saying you were banned for high ping, when you have a ping of 70-100 vs. some 300 ping Russians, and then changes it to hacking suddenly. Another reason why I hardly find BF fun anymore, the increased whining that ensues from it like a never ending pit.

Still haven't tried using an Xbox controller for this game, I've heard it helps a lot with flying jets and helicopters. They changed the controls or something, I used to circle tanks easily in Bad Company 2


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I will say without a doubt that im certainly better than 90% of players who play public all the time.


play with these 10%?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 31 years old
> 
> First trying to make fun of me for the 50 IGLA kills statistic, and than you claimed there wasnt a chopper with 4 people. And than you talked about things I never said and responded to me as if I said them.
> 
> *Now most importantly when a person has nothing back to say after a good response, they usually try to go for the AGE question.*
> 
> As if the person who asks the other person's age is the symbol of being mature.
> 
> You just quoted my conversations. And it is a reply and sort of a comeback.
> 
> I am not suprised that you did not have anything logical to say to what I responded to you earlier. No offense.


lol, really?















i just asked about your age because it explains your lack of skill, thats all
i didnt make fun about your 50 igla kills - i did it about your battlereport with igla which you showed us
i didnt claim choppers dont have 4 slots, but we were talking about attack choppers
its not that i dont have anything logical to say, i just have no time


----------



## Slightly skewed

Does this CPU usage look off to anyone? Round was on Caspian. I don't know what's going on but it doesn't matter what driver I use or any of the other settings, it just gets unplayabely choppy even at 90FPS.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've played with many new people who instantly got my respect because they didn't play the easy lazy way. If you're grinding to unlock attatchments etc, that's one thing. I would think COD would appeal more to those that TDM only as the whole game is based on that mode.


I am sure people would still be very happy without your respect. Bf3 is a GAME. They can play tdm or rush or conquest. Sometimes they might have a hard day and play tdm for fun, sometimes they might feel to be tactical and play conquest. I agree that noshar canals tdm is like cod but they are still miles apart at the same time.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> play with these 10%?
> lol, really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just asked about your age because it explains your lack of skill, thats all
> i didnt make fun about your 50 igla kills - i did it about your battlereport with igla which you showed us
> i didnt claim choppers dont have 4 slots, but we were talking about attack choppers
> its not that i dont have anything logical to say, i just have no time


Ah come on be a man and admit you were wrong. You clearly said there were no choppers with 4 people and multikill wasnot possible shooting down a chopper with an igla. That was your point and now you are bending it. My lack of skill? I dont need to be judged by you thanks. And also you made funn off the 50 igla kills. When I said I knew about using iglas you tried to make fun of it by saying 50 kills?
If you dont have time why still replied at me?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> play with these 10%?
> lol, really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just asked about your age because it explains your lack of skill, thats all
> i didnt make fun about your 50 igla kills - i did it about your battlereport with igla which you showed us
> i didnt claim choppers dont have 4 slots, but we were talking about attack choppers
> its not that i dont have anything logical to say, i just have no time


Way to write like you have no time. I know our (as in American) understanding of the English language is not so good, but
we don't
writelike
this.

I want to move to Slovakia if I can write university grade papers like that.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Does this CPU usage look off to anyone? Round was on Caspian. I don't know what's going on but it doesn't matter what driver I use or any of the other settings, it just gets unplayabely choppy even at 90FPS.


I want to say it's part of the game. I've heard on the big original maps this happens a lot in certain parts, happens to me a lot in Firestorm and Metro (specially under B). Looks like you are around 50% CPU usage? Do you have HT on or off on your 920? I haven't noticed HT causing major issues, but then again there are some graphs saying turning HT off will help with minimum frames or something. Hard for me to truly tell with it on or off, I'll take a better look and see how it goes.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Way to write like you have no time. I know our (as in American) understanding of the English language is not so good, but
> we don't
> writelike
> this.










lol, I tend to to do that when posting from phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am sure people would still be very happy without your respect. Bf3 is a GAME. They can play tdm or rush or conquest. Sometimes they might have a hard day and play tdm for fun, sometimes they might feel to be tactical and play conquest. I agree that noshar canals tdm is like cod but they are still miles apart at the same time.


I don't recall ever seeing a game with a player base so divided. I just like to play battlefield. Even much hated Canals TDM is great for target practice. It can also be fun when rolling solo as pubbing conquest and rush without a solid group grows old. The whine can get a little irritating though ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjN0r98MSs


----------



## Maian

I know how suppression in this game works, and all that... or is supposed to. So why does it seem like it doesn't work against the enemies I suppress?

Unless someone in my squad runs with 'Squad Cover', one single shot is all it takes in my general direction to completely suppress me, artificially forcing my gun's accuracy to 0. However, laying down half a clip from an LMG (with 'Squad Suppress' perk), or a few shots from a shotgun, and it seems that the enemies aren't affected by this at all.

Yea, I get the 'Suppression Assist' bonuses, but I still get hit with ease. It's especially frustrating against Recon players, who can be fully suppressed but still have perfect accuracy, whereas when I try it, my gun practically shoots at 15 degree angles out of the muzzle.

All that said, they're apparently tweaking it for BF4. If it's still as terrible as it is in BF3 (which we'll find out through the Beta I'm guessing), I will probably end up skipping BF4. At least until it's $20.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I think we all get that "suppression works for everybody but me" thing every now and then. Spawn protection would be interchangeable there too. Snipers seem the worse, something about when they are looking threw the scope suppression doesn't effect them near as much as it seems it should. Some sort of nerves of steel factor there maybe lol. Don't forget that they can run squad cover and squad suppress as well. But also if you are laying down half a clip from an LMG or a few shots from an autoshotty the chances of you being accurate at any time aren't very high let alone when you are getting shot at.

The thing with BF4 and suppression is that who know's where it will end up. Right now they are under pressure to decrease it for BF4 but DICE seems to bend whichever way the wind blows. BF3 was almost a completely different game for a long time. Then one day boom a patch that added so much suppression that it was almost unplayable. They later backed it down a little and we learned to live with it. Who's to say that if BF4 comes out with very little to no suppression the forums won't fill up with qq from players that can't seem kill anybody without some suppression assist anymore and DICE goes and adds it back in. I could see something like that happening.

And beta is exactly that, it's beta not a demo of a finished product. I just say that because I think anyone that buys or doesn't buy any game based on expectations that the game will be just like beta could be in for a surprise.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Way to write like you have no time. I know our (as in American) understanding of the English language is not so good, but
> we don't
> writelike
> this.
> 
> I want to move to Slovakia if I can write university grade papers like that.


i dont
write
like
this

you could notice that i dont use dots and capital letters, i just make a new line after every sentence instead








anyway, what has writing on the internet to do with writing at university / real life
but if you really wish, i can start writing like you (and all meericans)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah come on be a man and admit you were wrong. You clearly said there were no choppers with 4 people and multikill wasnot possible shooting down a chopper with an igla. That was your point and now you are bending it. My lack of skill? I dont need to be judged by you thanks. And also you made funn off the 50 igla kills. When I said I knew about using iglas you tried to make fun of it by saying 50 kills?
> If you dont have time why still replied at me?


i admin i was wrong, i clearly said there were no choppers with 4 people and mutlikill was not possible.. etc
sorry for judging you, you are highly skilled (igla) player
because i like to discuss


----------



## Slightly skewed

You shouldn't need a reason to communicate properly to anyone, at anytime. It's shows a lack of respect to the individuals you are communicating with. If you can't do it properly, then don't do it. No one expects perfection, and I hate referencing the TOS on this site, but communicating with proper grammar and spelling is mentioned in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Way to write like you have no time. I know our (as in American) understanding of the English language is not so good, but
> we don't
> writelike
> this.
> 
> I want to move to Slovakia if I can write university grade papers like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to say it's part of the game. I've heard on the big original maps this happens a lot in certain parts, happens to me a lot in Firestorm and Metro (specially under B). Looks like you are around 50% CPU usage? Do you have HT on or off on your 920? I haven't noticed HT causing major issues, but then again there are some graphs saying turning HT off will help with minimum frames or something. Hard for me to truly tell with it on or off, I'll take a better look and see how it goes.


Sigh, the only thing I haven't tried is turning off HT and that just feels like a ridiculous thing to do for one stupid game.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You shouldn't need a reason to communicate properly to anyone, at anytime. It's shows a lack of respect to the individuals you are communicating with. If you can't do it properly, then don't do it. No one expects perfection, and I hate referencing the TOS on this site, but communicating with proper grammar and spelling is mentioned in there.


i really dont care, still better than 50% of people here which change you're for your and similiar
anyway, this topic is about bf3, not anyones grammar


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i really dont care, still better than 50% of people here which change you're for your and similiar
> anyway, this topic is about bf3, not anyones grammar


Yea about that, how do you play BF3 on a 6870?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i admin i was wrong, i clearly said there were no choppers with 4 people and mutlikill was not possible.. etc
> sorry for judging you, you are highly skilled (igla) player
> because i like to discuss


Man everyone can be wrong. I was wrong so many times in this forum myself. Its alright at the end.

Good hunting in BF3.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man everyone can be wrong. I was wrong so many times in this forum myself. Its alright at the end.
> 
> Good hunting in BF3.


Play BF3 with me!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You shouldn't need a reason to communicate properly to anyone, at anytime. It's shows a lack of respect to the individuals you are communicating with. If you can't do it properly, then don't do it. No one expects perfection, and I hate referencing the TOS on this site, but communicating with proper grammar and spelling is mentioned in there.
> Sigh, the only thing I haven't tried is turning off HT and that just feels like a ridiculous thing to do for one stupid game.


I turn HT on and off just to see, hard to say it it truly aids to anything. Maybe in a year we will get better utilization from HT in games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> i really dont care, still better than 50% of people here which change you're for your and similiar
> anyway, this topic is about bf3, not anyones grammar


It's all about understanding, and it's difficult, or just a bother/annoyance

when I
read something
like this. I'm horrible at English, and the grammar associated with it, but I try to make it legible to others (even on my tablet). Just be thankful we don't use handwriting on here, then you'd complain about not being able to read what I wrote


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys! My team (Shot Docs) playing in CEVO 5v5 League performed an upset beating Nexus Gaming yesterday when the predictions we're 2/3rds in their favor! D



Here are some highlights from my POV:


----------



## KSIMP88

uploading a couple vids
taking a while... lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> when I
> read something
> like this. I'm horrible at English, and the grammar associated with it, but I try to make it legible to others (even on my tablet). Just be thankful we don't use handwriting on here, then you'd complain about not being able to read what I wrote


but i
dont
write
like this
i write sentence per line, not word, but anyway, how can you be horrible at english? arent you from the us
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Yea about that, how do you play BF3 on a 6870?


6870 is a pretty decent card, averaging at 70 fps with these settings, but for bf4 i will upgrade i guess
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/74218784/bf3%202013-05-05%2010-16-59-67.jpg


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> but i
> dont
> write
> like this
> i write sentence per line, not word, but anyway, how can you be horrible at english? arent you from the us
> 6870 is a pretty decent card, averaging at 70 fps with these settings, but for bf4 i will upgrade i guess
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/74218784/bf3%202013-05-05%2010-16-59-67.jpg


Another question: How do you use Holo without going insane? It has a ADS Sensitivity modifier.


----------



## Amhro

lol, never heard of that.. tbh no idea, i guess it was one of the first unlocks for that weapon


----------



## KSIMP88

I
don't
understand
what
everyone
is
talking
about.
Anyways,
my
video
is
still
uploading,
lol.
At
24%
now.
Hopefully
I'll
have
it
up
soon.
I
need
advice
on
making
the
video
smoother.
FPS
was
around
60
in
game.
I
was
using
MSI
Afterburner.


----------



## Amhro




----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't know what's going on but it doesn't matter what driver I use or any of the other settings, it just gets unplayabely choppy even at 90FPS.


After playing BF3 some more, it seems to happen after a certain time. I'm getting the same choppiness, but I'm around 130 frames while it's happening. Hard to say it is driver related or just how the game is. I also lowered all my settings to High, and it still persisted. Not sure if I would call it a memory leak either. Ah well, Rising Storm to the rescue. Need my big bayonet with my Springfield 03.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys! My team (Shot Docs) playing in CEVO 5v5 League performed an upset beating Nexus Gaming yesterday when the predictions we're 2/3rds in their favor! D
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some highlights from my POV:


Nice, congrats ! When/Why did you switch to 1080 with mini all the way on the side ?


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Nice, congrats ! When/Why did you switch to 1080 with mini all the way on the side ?


Thanks! I switched back just yesterday. I like it better and with this setup I can have the map blown up real big while still not getting in the way of my vision. Whereas with 720p it blocks the middle of the screen and takes up like half of it. I just moved the HUD outwards by a few points, so that when the map is blown up its on the very edge of the screen.


----------



## KSIMP88

Amateur Video Edit:





RAW Video Feed




Thoughts on improving my video quality?


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone crashing 320.49?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I think we all get that "suppression works for everybody but me" thing every now and then. Spawn protection would be interchangeable there too. Snipers seem the worse, something about when they are looking threw the scope suppression doesn't effect them near as much as it seems it should. Some sort of nerves of steel factor there maybe lol. Don't forget that they can run squad cover and squad suppress as well. But also if you are laying down half a clip from an LMG or a few shots from an autoshotty the chances of you being accurate at any time aren't very high let alone when you are getting shot at.
> 
> The thing with BF4 and suppression is that who know's where it will end up. Right now they are under pressure to decrease it for BF4 but DICE seems to bend whichever way the wind blows. BF3 was almost a completely different game for a long time. Then one day boom a patch that added so much suppression that it was almost unplayable. They later backed it down a little and we learned to live with it. Who's to say that if BF4 comes out with very little to no suppression the forums won't fill up with qq from players that can't seem kill anybody without some suppression assist anymore and DICE goes and adds it back in. I could see something like that happening.
> 
> And beta is exactly that, it's beta not a demo of a finished product. I just say that because I think anyone that buys or doesn't buy any game based on expectations that the game will be just like beta could be in for a surprise.


With the suppression factor, gunfights come down to luck it seems. Also suppression effects snipers terribly, at least with the bolt rifles you can't hit hardly anything, even point blank. You may be able to spam a semi auto and get away with it under suppression.

BF4 is going to be a whole new animal (graphics aside). You can see how they made BF3 instantly playable to anyone who picks up the game, but some of the mechanics of BF4 look more involving. Like they took some more realistic approaches, a few ideas from the ARMA games even. I'm not sure if BF4 will be as easy to jump into if you are new to the series. Though maybe EA is banking on, everyone who bought BF3 to transition to BF4 so there is less learning curve. Less to 0 suppression effect (to your accuracy) for BF4 would be great. It's almost like suppression was added to cover up the hit registry issues lol...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone crashing 320.49?


I did for a while but turns out it was an unstable CPU OC.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Cool story bro.

320.49 WHQL has been stable for me but suffers from stuttering. The 320.49 betas were smoother in that regard which really makes no sense but I'm going back to it I think.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Cool story bro.
> 
> 320.49 WHQL has been stable for me but suffers from stuttering. The 320.49 betas were smoother in that regard which really makes no sense but I'm going back to it I think.


FYI

most people including me got rid of stuttering by limiting the FPS in game via MSI afterburner, Evga Precision or a software like that.

Currently my game is locked at 119 fps (running as 120hz monitor) and the game is butter smooth with no stuttering.


----------



## Slightly skewed

It doesn't work for me. Like I said, I've tried everything.


----------



## Shogon

It's a ploy to make us buy BF4 lol.

After playing Red Orchestra 2 and BF3 (still doing weird crap after x amount of time, makes me angreh lol), I can't help but cry at how dumbed down BF3 seems. in regards to movement, aiming, vehicles. I wonder if BF4 will be just as simple.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Amateur Video Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAW Video Feed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on improving my video quality?


Anyone? I want to fix my crappy video


----------



## Noviets

I can't figure it out, I can play pretty much any other game, except BF3, after about 5-10 mins it crashes with a "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error.

This is the error info

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
Faulting module name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00ab404a
Faulting process id: 0x1374
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bfc68f7a028
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Report Id: ec180637-e7ef-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0

And Another

Code:



Code:


Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
Faulting module name: atidxx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.494, time stamp: 0x51ae686d
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x003cb0f9
Faulting process id: 0xce4
Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bff2314f969
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
Report Id: a6f52341-e7f3-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0

Anyone ran into a solution? There a big thread on the battlelog forums, but no one seems to have found a solid solution. Any help appreciated


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I can't figure it out, I can play pretty much any other game, except BF3, after about 5-10 mins it crashes with a "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error.
> 
> This is the error info
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Faulting module name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00ab404a
> Faulting process id: 0x1374
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bfc68f7a028
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Report Id: ec180637-e7ef-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0
> 
> And Another
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Faulting module name: atidxx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.494, time stamp: 0x51ae686d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x003cb0f9
> Faulting process id: 0xce4
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bff2314f969
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
> Report Id: a6f52341-e7f3-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0
> 
> Anyone ran into a solution? There a big thread on the battlelog forums, but no one seems to have found a solid solution. Any help appreciated


Maybe not related but still.

I was getting few crahes lately but I increased the voltage with my CPU and I get no more crashes.

I've had also read that many people's crashes were resolved with either increasing the CPU voltage or try it with stock settings.

Just give it a try if you have not.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Amateur Video Edit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAW Video Feed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on improving my video quality?


Lol, is this how you play BF3? Playing Nashar TDM on hardcore? Lol just lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Anyone? I want to fix my crappy video


What are you recording with?


----------



## Krazee

In two days I returned with the power of the 770 classified behind me


----------



## Rangerjr1

Today i was playing Metro on a low populated server. I got pretty good stats about halfway through the match and by then i have already gotten a ton of flak for using "no recoil makros, hacks, m16a3 noob gun" As if recoil cant be countered lolol. I know the people who whine about things like this are just bad but i cant bring myself to NOT throw crap back at them. How do you guys react when people talk crap to you?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Today i was playing Metro on a low populated server. I got pretty good stats about halfway through the match and by then i have already gotten a ton of flak for using "no recoil makros, hacks, m16a3 noob gun" As if recoil cant be countered lolol. I know the people who whine about things like this are just bad but i cant bring myself to NOT throw crap back at them. How do you guys react when people talk crap to you?


To be honest I also have a strategy.

When the other team is winning, I go after their top player in the chat box. I usually call him a noob, gigantic hacker or stuff like that. Now I KNOW that he is just good and not hacking, but my purpose is to lure him into the chat with me. Therefor his concentration gets lower and he can't play as good while chatting with me. Towards the end of the round I tell that player that '' In War there is also *psychological warfare* and my purpose was just that '' I usually get lols from many players after that.

It sometimes works


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> To be honest I also have a strategy.
> 
> When the other team is winning, I go after their top player in the chat box. I usually call him a noob, gigantic hacker or stuff like that. Now I KNOW that he is just good and not hacking, but my purpose is to lure him into the chat with me. Therefor his concentration gets lower and he can't play as good while chatting with me. Towards the end of the round I tell that player that '' In War there is also *psychological warfare* and my purpose was just that '' I usually get lols from many players after that.
> 
> It sometimes works


lol. Well it does work ill admit that, but i got crap for 3-4 people and i streamed it all. They never claimed in the end that they did it to make me play worse (which it did btw) but we still won.


----------



## RemagCP

Hit H twice = chat disabled.

Not like anyone says anything worth reading anyway.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Hit H twice = chat disabled.
> 
> Not like anyone says anything worth reading anyway.


True, most people whine about M16s anyway.

Thanks for the tip btw. 1st REP!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> lol. Well it does work ill admit that, but i got crap for 3-4 people and i streamed it all. They never claimed in the end that they did it to make me play worse (which it did btw) but we still won.


Well my purpose as you can see is different. But I know there are people out there who just can not stand dying.

Literally.

I don't mind dying. I remember games where I die 9 times in a row or so. It's cool.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What are you recording with?


MSI Afterburner.


----------



## Faster_is_better

I pretty much ignore the red text, I'll watch chat for any useful info and communicate with my squad or team, but that's it.

I did have a friend on there that would talk a lot of smack, was very comical, especially when the other side took the bait haha.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Today i was playing Metro on a low populated server. I got pretty good stats about halfway through the match and by then i have already gotten a ton of flak for using "no recoil makros, hacks, m16a3 noob gun" As if recoil cant be countered lolol. I know the people who whine about things like this are just bad but i cant bring myself to NOT throw crap back at them. How do you guys react when people talk crap to you?


Simple. Ignore it. Metro, much like TDM is the armpit of the game BTW so expect most of the games trash to be there.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Maybe not related but still.
> 
> I was getting few crahes lately but I increased the voltage with my CPU and I get no more crashes.
> 
> I've had also read that many people's crashes were resolved with either increasing the CPU voltage or try it with stock settings.
> 
> Just give it a try if you have not.


The chip is stable running medium data set in OCCT.

I ran Heaven 4.0 benchmark overnight, and I can play other demanding games like Crysis 3, Grid 2, Bioshock Inf, Neverwinter, and Remember Me, without any problems. Only seems to be BF3 that has these "Stopped working" errors. It's the only reason that I've not been playing is as much as I would like too, getting 30 kills in a chopper and have your game crash really kills the enjoyment.

Glad I get acess to BF4 Beta, because I wouldnt buy the game without testing the stability, if it's like BF3 it's probably not going to be one of my top 3 games.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The chip is stable running medium data set in OCCT.
> 
> I ran Heaven 4.0 benchmark overnight, and I can play other demanding games like Crysis 3, Grid 2, Bioshock Inf, Neverwinter, and Remember Me, without any problems. Only seems to be BF3 that has these "Stopped working" errors. It's the only reason that I've not been playing is as much as I would like too, getting 30 kills in a chopper and have your game crash really kills the enjoyment.
> 
> Glad I get acess to BF4 Beta, because I wouldnt buy the game without testing the stability, if it's like BF3 it's probably not going to be one of my top 3 games.


CPU OC instability only happened with BF3 for me.

Ran any benchmark or any other game 100% fine. But for BF3 I had to increase the voltage a bit.

Again, just for BF3.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> The chip is stable running medium data set in OCCT.
> 
> I ran Heaven 4.0 benchmark overnight, and I can play other demanding games like Crysis 3, Grid 2, Bioshock Inf, Neverwinter, and Remember Me, without any problems. Only seems to be BF3 that has these "Stopped working" errors. It's the only reason that I've not been playing is as much as I would like too, getting 30 kills in a chopper and have your game crash really kills the enjoyment.
> 
> Glad I get acess to BF4 Beta, because I wouldnt buy the game without testing the stability, if it's like BF3 it's probably not going to be one of my top 3 games.


Just a note: hopefully it is not the case and dice does a more Beta like beta this time, but the BF3 beta was horribly unstable and had all kinds of issues. I definitely wouldn't want to base my purchase decision on it. Maybe a wait for the actual game to come out and see what people are saying then?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> CPU OC instability only happened with BF3 for me.
> 
> Ran any benchmark or any other game 100% fine. But for BF3 I had to increase the voltage a bit.
> 
> Again, just for BF3.


This is true, I have extensively stress tested, ran several games for hours and numerous benches when finding my max oc on this 8320, bf3 is the was always the oc killer.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is true, I have extensively stress tested, ran several games for hours and numerous benches when finding my max oc on this 8320, bf3 is the was always the oc killer.


Prime95 blend is the best OC killer ever!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Prime95 blend is the best OC killer ever!


Yep agree but as you are a poster in the vishera club you will remember the time that Ibt avx high settings was considered widely as enough for stability (unless called hurricane) . Well I can do any bench or game with that stability but bf3 requires prime 95 stability for me.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I can't figure it out, I can play pretty much any other game, except BF3, after about 5-10 mins it crashes with a "Battlefield 3 has stopped working" error.
> 
> This is the error info
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Faulting module name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00ab404a
> Faulting process id: 0x1374
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bfc68f7a028
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Report Id: ec180637-e7ef-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0
> 
> And Another
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Faulting application name: bf3.exe, version: 1.6.0.0, time stamp: 0x511c9356
> Faulting module name: atidxx32.dll, version: 8.17.10.494, time stamp: 0x51ae686d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x003cb0f9
> Faulting process id: 0xce4
> Faulting application start time: 0x01ce7bff2314f969
> Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\Origin Games\Battlefield 3\bf3.exe
> Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx32.dll
> Report Id: a6f52341-e7f3-11e2-a5a7-50465d6a7eb0
> 
> Anyone ran into a solution? There a big thread on the battlelog forums, but no one seems to have found a solid solution. Any help appreciated


Probably not helpful but by the atidxx32.dll in the 2nd one it looks like some sort of driver issue. But I'd guess some sort of software compatibility issue. And it's been awhile but it reminds me of some issues I had before deleting every file that had anything at all to do with Lucid Virtu off my computer.

A quick search shows many people having same issues. A fix that worked for some was to delete the settings folder under Documents>Battlefield 3. Might be worth a shot, I'd make a copy of it and save it elsewhere just in case, and plan on loosing key bindings etc...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Prime95 blend is the best OC killer ever!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Yep agree but as you are a poster in the vishera club you will remember the time that Ibt avx high settings was considered widely as enough for stability (unless called hurricane) . Well I can do any bench or game with that stability but bf3 requires prime 95 stability for me.


I remember being 24 hours blend stable on my i7 930 then crashing in BF3, One more small uncore bump took care of it but still find it amusing.









Couldn't play BF3 this morning (<3 Origin)....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## _REAPER_

What is currently the best driver for BF3 with Windows 8


----------



## Born For TDM

Friend wants a pc that can play BF3 on lowest settings 1080p at 60 FPS, What parts should he be looking at? I have no idea what would run it at low all of my machines are built to run it ultra max 1440p :X


----------



## Faster_is_better

Oc'ed Intel quad core, 2500k or newer generations is fine
8gb ram
I think you could get away with a 7870 or 650 ti boost (660 ti) should be able to handle it. (2gb vram at least)

BF3 likes higher clocked quad cores for cpu, I suppose you could go AMD as well.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Friend wants a pc that can play BF3 on lowest settings 1080p at 60 FPS, What parts should he be looking at? I have no idea what would run it at low all of my machines are built to run it ultra max 1440p :X


An AMD A10 5800k can run it on low settings with just it's built in igpu.


----------



## Born For TDM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> An AMD A10 5800k can run it on low settings with just it's built in igpu.


Thats good news, he wants it to be as CHEAP as possible, and as small form factor as possible. I KNOW a 660 TI is overkill because that runs bf3 max settings at 1080p.


----------



## Sadmoto

has anyone played using a AMD Phenom x4 965BE? I wondering how it would do in multi-player? I'd also like to know of OCing brought any real performance improvments or not.

I've only played on the 360, and I've been contemplating getting a PC version because it was what really wanted to go on release but my Q6600 was not up to the challenge.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Born For TDM*
> 
> Thats good news, he wants it to be as CHEAP as possible, and as small form factor as possible. I KNOW a 660 TI is overkill because that runs bf3 max settings at 1080p.


You can check U tube for video's. It can also be crossfired with a cheap amd card for fairly good performance., just not sure exactly which cards.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Oc'ed Intel quad core, 2500k or newer generations is fine
> 8gb ram
> I think you could get away with a 7870 or 650 ti boost (660 ti) should be able to handle it. (2gb vram at least)
> 
> BF3 likes higher clocked quad cores for cpu, I suppose you could go AMD as well.


did you even read what he wrote? lol.. even my rig plays bf3 on high @ 60fps


----------



## r4yne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> did you even read what he wrote? lol.. even my rig plays bf3 on high @ 60fps


Don't think he did lol, my rig runs it on ultra at 70fps average.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> has anyone played using a AMD Phenom x4 965BE? I wondering how it would do in multi-player? I'd also like to know of OCing brought any real performance improvments or not.
> 
> I've only played on the 360, and I've been contemplating getting a PC version because it was what really wanted to go on release but my Q6600 was not up to the challenge.


I played with a AMD Phenom x4 970BE, which is essentially a 965 clocked just 0.1 Ghz higher.









And it was good, I was playing with a single AMD HD 6970 and the CPU handled everything perfectly. Although 64 man maps would still cause framedrops because of the 100% CPU usage. Once I went crossfire my CPU was a huge bottleneck so I went to the i5 3570K.


----------



## BreakDown

What do you guys think about the xbow?

I think its not that usefull, you can make it work, but theres no situation where the xbow is the best option IMO.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What do you guys think about the xbow?
> 
> I think its not that usefull, you can make it work, but theres no situation where the xbow is the best option IMO.


I don't use it much at all, but I've seen rug make good use of it several times. Being able to make rubble kills from the assault class is a interesting option.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BreakDown*
> 
> What do you guys think about the xbow?
> 
> I think its not that usefull, you can make it work, but theres no situation where the xbow is the best option IMO.


i use the xbow a lot but not so much to get kills. i tend to spam scanner bolts to find hidden campers and get tons of spot bonuses from across the map. lol.

also the explosive bolt is great to take down walls from afar


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I played with a AMD Phenom x4 970BE, which is essentially a 965 clocked just 0.1 Ghz higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it was good, I was playing with a single AMD HD 6970 and the CPU handled everything perfectly. Although 64 man maps would still cause framedrops because of the 100% CPU usage. Once I went crossfire my CPU was a huge bottleneck so I went to the i5 3570K.


Thanks for the info. I hope my 965BE @ 3.8 will manage on multiplayer I know in single player it runs on ultra with a min of 50-60 fps and capping at 150.
I wish there was a way i could test the multiplayer performance before dropping the $ for it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I don't use it much at all, but I've seen rug make good use of it several times. Being able to make rubble kills from the assault class is a interesting option.


Yeah I've been using it on Bazaar scrims, it's pretty awesome sometimes


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quick question for you guys. How is your gpu usage in BF3 when running SLi or Tri SLi? My cards seem to be stuck between 40-70% usage on pretty much every map (always play 64 player). I'm think it's CPU bottleneck, but not sure (4.5 -4.8ghz is what I usually run).


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. How is your gpu usage in BF3 when running SLi or Tri SLi? My cards seem to be stuck between 40-70% usage on pretty much every map (always play 64 player). I'm think it's CPU bottleneck, but not sure (4.5 -4.8ghz is what I usually run).


Bottleneck on a 3930k and that Mobo







????????

Weird... I honestly dont know, even IF there is a bottleneck it wont really matter because you just CANT be lagging with 3 titans... And in games where GPUs are more used (Metro LL???) the GPUS would, well... Be used more. So less of a bottleneck.

Maybe the GPUs dont have enough to do? lol

Edit: If you have Vsync enabled it will cap your FPS to whatever your screen HZ is, maybe it keeps hitting the cap and usage is limited to 40-70%?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat_italian_stallion*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. How is your gpu usage in BF3 when running SLi or Tri SLi? My cards seem to be stuck between 40-70% usage on pretty much every map (always play 64 player). I'm think it's CPU bottleneck, but not sure (4.5 -4.8ghz is what I usually run).


I think it's just the game.

My [email protected] is a bottleneck for me, so I looked into what cpu wouldn't bottleneck me and found that even with a 6 core the game wont fully utilize all those cores. You get a performance increase but still don't get 100% gpu usage.

What cpu usage do you get without HT on?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I think it's just the game.
> 
> My [email protected] is a bottleneck for me, so I looked into what cpu wouldn't bottleneck me and found that even with a 6 core the game wont fully utilize all those cores. You get a performance increase but still don't get 100% gpu usage.
> 
> What cpu usage do you get without HT on?


How couldnt you get all 6 cores utilized? I get all my 8 cores utilized, ill post a screenshot.


----------



## Rangerjr1




----------



## fat_italian_stallion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Bottleneck on a 3930k and that Mobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????????
> 
> Weird... I honestly dont know, even IF there is a bottleneck it wont really matter because you just CANT be lagging with 3 titans... And in games where GPUs are more used (Metro LL???) the GPUS would, well... Be used more. So less of a bottleneck.
> 
> Maybe the GPUs dont have enough to do? lol
> 
> Edit: If you have Vsync enabled it will cap your FPS to whatever your screen HZ is, maybe it keeps hitting the cap and usage is limited to 40-70%?


I have vsync disabled. Lag isn't an issue, gameplay just isn't smooth. It's honestly smoother running a single Titan. The issue is the worst on Gulf of Oman for some reason.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I think it's just the game.
> 
> My [email protected] is a bottleneck for me, so I looked into what cpu wouldn't bottleneck me and found that even with a 6 core the game wont fully utilize all those cores. You get a performance increase but still don't get 100% gpu usage.
> 
> What cpu usage do you get without HT on?


I've never tried without hyperthreading since I fold most of the time and HT is extremely helpful for that. I'll disabling HT when I get home. Fingers crossed.

I'm thinking it's just a poorly optimized game b/c I had similar issues when I was running 690s.


----------



## kcuestag

The game is very choppy since the last patch, specially the B2K maps, there's no CPU out there that helps you get 99% usage on all cards, the game is simply poorly coded/optimized and they screwed it even more with the last patch.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*


I was meaning 100% usage on all cores like I get on my 2500k and only 70% gpu usage. As said above it is poorly coded and won't use 100% of that ,any cores even when there is more than enough gpu to do so.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I was meaning 100% usage on all cores like I get on my 2500k and only 70% gpu usage. As said above it is poorly coded and won't use 100% of that ,any cores even when there is more than enough gpu to do so.


You're bottlenecking your GPU with that 2500k if you're only hitting 70% on GPU and 100% on CPu.


----------



## DizzlePro

hey, how do i change the position of my hud?


----------



## TriviumKM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, how do i change the position of my hud?


GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaHeight
GstRender.ScreenSafeAreaWidth

Located in your BF3 Settings folder - PROF_SAVE_profile


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey, how do i change the position of my hud?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I was meaning 100% usage on all cores like I get on my 2500k and only 70% gpu usage. As said above it is poorly coded and won't use 100% of that ,any cores even when there is more than enough gpu to do so.


I know that, but fir people like you and fat_italian_stallion, if you have many more coers and enough gpu power than you will not get 100% cpu usage or gpu usage because it is the game. You will only get around 10-15 fps higher with more cores(something like that) and neither the gpu's or the cpu will be at 100%.


----------



## fatmario

Very strange john I have i5 2500k oc at 4.2 7950 oc at 1100 core.

3 core of cpu run almost at 90 percent 4th core usually around 50-70 my gpu usaged at 99 all the time.


----------



## Krazee

Played today with the new 770 GTX SC and was between 65 and 105 FPS


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> Very strange john I have i5 2500k oc at 4.2 7950 oc at 1100 core.
> 
> 3 core of cpu run almost at 90 percent 4th core usually around 50-70 my gpu usaged at 99 all the time.


#
Single card will be, was specific to crossfire/sli


----------



## TheYonderGod

Both my GPU and CPU usage are around 80% ^.^ I don't watch my fps but I really doubt it ever goes under 144. [email protected] ftw.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario*
> 
> Very strange john I have i5 2500k oc at 4.2 7950 oc at 1100 core.
> 
> 3 core of cpu run almost at 90 percent 4th core usually around 50-70 my gpu usaged at 99 all the time.


Thats about right with one card and one screen. My bottleneck is cause by the two cards and 3x 1920x1200 screens.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hey guys I might have the worse specs here so can my core2due e6550 and 2gb of ddr2 ram run bf3 at lowest in a 32 player multiplayer I'm using a 1366*768 monitor with HD 5830 so will I be able to play @30 fps


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hey guys I might have the worse specs here so can my core2due e6550 and 2gb of ddr2 ram run bf3 at lowest in a 32 player multiplayer I'm using a 1366*768 monitor with HD 5830 so will I be able to play @30 fps


Your CPU and GPU can play on low at that res. Your memory may be cutting it close. Not sure on that, but maybe somebody else has ran with lower memory. I would think you would want 4GB.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Your CPU and GPU can play on low at that res. Your memory may be cutting it close. Not sure on that, but maybe somebody else has ran with lower memory. I would think you would want 4GB.


OK thanks


----------



## LuminatX

I know a lot of people have been wondering if you can get banned for SweetFX, well I decided to take one for the team and try.
I've been using it for the past week and nothing so far.
Man does the game look a lot better though!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Finally guys BF3 arrived i'm also building a new machine to handle with HD 7970,FX-8350,and 8 GB of ram so i can enjoy 64 players matches


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Finally guys BF3 arrived i'm also building a new machine to handle with HD 7970,FX-8350,and 8 GB of ram so i can enjoy 64 players matches










it was about time my friend !


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was about time my friend !


You're so damn right about that¡


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You're so damn right about that¡


That thing will run BF3 butter smooth at 1080p! Make sure its a ref card!!!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Everytime I type the message " Pump action SHOTGUN = no skillz" people would rage message back. LOL...


----------



## MerkageTurk

lol yep and everytime i use m249 + bipod and kill enemys i have been called a hacker


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> lol yep and everytime i use m249 + bipod and kill enemys i have been called a hacker


No wonder I see a lot of peeps on the ground or anywhere you can use the bipod. ahahah...


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Everytime I type the message " Pump action SHOTGUN = no skillz" people would rage message back. LOL...


and somewhere on another forum someone is posting "some dude was raging in BF3 saying 'Pump action SHOTGUN = no skillz'. LOL..."


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> and somewhere on another forum someone is posting "some dude was raging in BF3 saying 'Pump action SHOTGUN = no skillz'. LOL..."


ahaha true.. some peeps will be proud pumping slugs away.


----------



## DoomDash

I used the pump in Crysis 3 and I think it takes a lot of skill. Miss and you're toast.

Anyway, I'm looking to get a good Joystick for the planes and helicopters, any advice?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking to get a good Joystick for the planes and helicopters, any advice?


PC X360 controller works best for me. all the 'pro's' use mouse/keyboard but i do better with a controller.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> PC X360 controller works best for me. all the 'pro's' use mouse/keyboard but i do better with a controller.


I just can't seem to get it with the kb/m. This is one area I think a controller / joystick would be superior. I do have a 360 controller but do you use it while normal shooting too?


----------



## Porter_

no I only use it for flying. works well.


----------



## amd655

Mouse and Keyboard always works best, being accurate with a controller is really not going to happen, well unless you are MLG lol.


----------



## Ghost12

I have seen some pretty low stuff in this game but a game on caspian just now just about topped everything. There was a lvl100 recon camped somewhere overlooking the US base 1 shotting any pilot that got in the viper immediately with an m98b. What fun can there be in that? its not skill. His profile was awful too, terrible player.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have seen some pretty low stuff in this game but a game on caspian just now just about topped everything. There was a lvl100 recon camped somewhere overlooking the US base 1 shotting any pilot that got in the viper immediately with an m98b. What fun can there be in that? its not skill. His profile was awful too, terrible player.


I've seen this on two servers in the last couple of weeks. A pathetically new low that's sure to grow in popularity.

How people play a game generally represents their actual personalities and character, so playing like a low life piece of trash...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I've seen this on two servers in the last couple of weeks. A pathetically new low that's sure to grow in popularity.
> 
> How people play a game generally represents their actual personalities and character, so playing like a low life piece of trash...


TRUEEEE. People who are annoying IRL are usually the ones who use Spas 12 with slugs as their go to gun, or useless recons in the mountains. Recons can be VERY usefull if done correctly, as in walking around with your squad with a DMR to take out distant targets and spot people with the MAW. But how many people do this?`NO ONE.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> TRUEEEE. People who are annoying IRL are usually the ones who use Spas 12 with slugs as their go to gun, or useless recons in the mountains. Recons can be VERY usefull if done correctly, as in walking around with your squad with a DMR to take out distant targets and spot people with the MAW. But how many people do this?`NO ONE.


I did an awful lot, my KDR is above 2, from what i rememeber, my SPM is also close to 1000.


----------



## iARDAs

A new Nvidia driver is out

326.19 beta.

This is from the 325 family. People having issues with the 320 or 315 family should give this driver a go

http://www.overclock.net/t/1410755/nvidia-326-19-beta-is-out


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I did an awful lot, my KDR is above 2, from what i rememeber, my SPM is also close to 1000.


Tdm and metro not valid for the debate

Humour, as in joking


----------



## Sadmoto

Recon are game changers, like said above if used correctly, I've talked with people so much trashing snipers because most of them will either:

1. "Attempt" to quickscope in close quarters, can it work? sometimes sure, But if you know what your doing you shouldn't be within that close of anybody with your rifile out.








2. Rambo, everyone loves to do this, Its just habit imprinted into brains of nerds from playing COD (IMO). Working with a team = wins.
3. Sniping REALLY far away from anything objective (Karg Island's mountain) and only hitting 1/30 shots. I've done it myself, gotten some really epic shots (double headshot on guy in a window @B and another running infront of him 800M+ away) But I admit I wasted a good 5-7 shots before that on other targets and 2 for range finding (shooting a wall and judging the drop). Its harder the farther you get away, you have to judge timing a lot more because they can move out of the way after you already shot, or if someone is running you they could just stop before running before where you timed he would be if he kept the same speed.

MAV's are so underused and its sad because they help *the whole team*. I'm sorry but whats better then to know where the enemy is? you can then plan and ambush, if you have a mav'er and patience you can always come up behind someone making sure they never see you. I had someone I played TDM with that would only MAV( when you could roadkill and ride) I'd go support and be a one man army with him spotting above me giving me constant intel on the enemy. we'd both go 20+/ 0~5 and called cheaters so much in a month it was hilarious.

Spawn beacons are great, if your able to sneak up behind the enemy and put one of those somewhere and not have it discovered is great, you then just sandwich them eventually killing them back to their spawn CQ, or being able to come up behind a defensive line on Rush, kill 3~5 people gives you a window to arm an objective, kill the others and hold and ones re-spawning.

Recon is my favorite class, I enjoy them the most and I've done everything that people hate about snipers In my time playing BF3 as well, but I play about all classes evenly, and I play what is needed, if I got 3 medics that are running out of ammo I'll go support, if someone needs an eng to repair a tank I'll do that. I play the objective with working with my team and that's what wins.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Recon are game changers, like said above if used correctly, I've talked with people so much trashing snipers because most of them will either:
> 
> 1. "Attempt" to quickscope in close quarters, can it work? sometimes sure, But if you know what your doing you shouldn't be within that close of anybody with your rifile out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Rambo, everyone loves to do this, Its just habit imprinted into brains of nerds from playing COD (IMO). Working with a team = wins.
> 3. Sniping REALLY far away from anything objective (Karg Island's mountain) and only hitting 1/30 shots. I've done it myself, gotten some really epic shots (double headshot on guy in a window @B and another running infront of him 800M+ away) But I admit I wasted a good 5-7 shots before that on other targets and 2 for range finding (shooting a wall and judging the drop). Its harder the farther you get away, you have to judge timing a lot more because they can move out of the way after you already shot, or if someone is running you they could just stop before running before where you timed he would be if he kept the same speed.
> 
> MAV's are so underused and its sad because they help *the whole team*. I'm sorry but whats better then to know where the enemy is? you can then plan and ambush, if you have a mav'er and patience you can always come up behind someone making sure they never see you. I had someone I played TDM with that would only MAV( when you could roadkill and ride) I'd go support and be a one man army with him spotting above me giving me constant intel on the enemy. we'd both go 20+/ 0~5 and called cheaters so much in a month it was hilarious.
> 
> Spawn beacons are great, if your able to sneak up behind the enemy and put one of those somewhere and not have it discovered is great, you then just sandwich them eventually killing them back to their spawn CQ, or being able to come up behind a defensive line on Rush, kill 3~5 people gives you a window to arm an objective, kill the others and hold and ones re-spawning.
> 
> Recon is my favorite class, I enjoy them the most and I've done everything that people hate about snipers In my time playing BF3 as well, but I play about all classes evenly, and I play what is needed, if I got 3 medics that are running out of ammo I'll go support, if someone needs an eng to repair a tank I'll do that. I play the objective with working with my team and that's what wins.


I assume you're a recon player.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Tdm and metro not valid for the debate
> 
> Humour, as in joking


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I assume you're a recon player.


I mentioned my recon playing habits at the end so I'd say that's a good assumption.
I play all of them, I mean reeaallly there's only 4 choicesl


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Finally BF3 in my hands and installing it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Recon are game changers, like said above if used correctly, I've talked with people so much trashing snipers because most of them will either:
> 
> 1. "Attempt" to quickscope in close quarters, can it work? sometimes sure, But if you know what your doing you shouldn't be within that close of anybody with your rifile out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Rambo, everyone loves to do this, Its just habit imprinted into brains of nerds from playing COD (IMO). Working with a team = wins.
> 3. Sniping REALLY far away from anything objective (Karg Island's mountain) and only hitting 1/30 shots. I've done it myself, gotten some really epic shots (double headshot on guy in a window @B and another running infront of him 800M+ away) But I admit I wasted a good 5-7 shots before that on other targets and 2 for range finding (shooting a wall and judging the drop). Its harder the farther you get away, you have to judge timing a lot more because they can move out of the way after you already shot, or if someone is running you they could just stop before running before where you timed he would be if he kept the same speed.
> 
> MAV's are so underused and its sad because they help *the whole team*. I'm sorry but whats better then to know where the enemy is? you can then plan and ambush, if you have a mav'er and patience you can always come up behind someone making sure they never see you. I had someone I played TDM with that would only MAV( when you could roadkill and ride) I'd go support and be a one man army with him spotting above me giving me constant intel on the enemy. we'd both go 20+/ 0~5 and called cheaters so much in a month it was hilarious.
> 
> Spawn beacons are great, if your able to sneak up behind the enemy and put one of those somewhere and not have it discovered is great, you then just sandwich them eventually killing them back to their spawn CQ, or being able to come up behind a defensive line on Rush, kill 3~5 people gives you a window to arm an objective, kill the others and hold and ones re-spawning.
> 
> Recon is my favorite class, I enjoy them the most and I've done everything that people hate about snipers In my time playing BF3 as well, but I play about all classes evenly, and I play what is needed, if I got 3 medics that are running out of ammo I'll go support, if someone needs an eng to repair a tank I'll do that. I play the objective with working with my team and that's what wins.


Nice post. I've played it all the ways. The other day I was on Albor mtns or peaks or w/e that snow map is and I ended up just going recon and running a mav for the last half of the game, i know my team was grateful because the enemy had a bunch of snipers all over the ridges and they were getting picked off when I spotted them. Otherwise those guys would have just been uncontested up in the hills. Not to mention spotting vehicles and telling the chat what's going on. Sure I ended up toward the bottom of the points board, but our team did win, and I know there were some grateful players on my side.

Some games the MAV is absolutely the difference between the win or loss. Unless teams are truly unbalanced, you could be getting stomped by an inferior team if they have 1 or 2 dedicated MAVers, just spotting everything. It can make a lot of difference.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

For the love of god origin


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hi guys could someone help me origin is blocking me at first i was installing the game and to do that you need to go online on origin so i logged in and then it said i'm offline so i clicked go online nothing happened then i looked for origin's server status and they're all online so i uninstalled origin and deleted all the data then downloaded the newest version then i tried to install origin and it wont let me it tells after installing a few things to download the latest drivers so what should i do can someone help
Edit #1k so i tried to do on another pc i have and it wirked perfectly my guess it's because of comodo antivirus which i uninstalled but yet it blocks me hmm...
Edit #2:it's installing BF3 right now on the other pc
Edit #3:finished installing
Edit #4:now when i want to play it opens battlelog and i have to log in everytime then when i hit play again it redirects me to the same page again to log in AGAIN
Edit #5:now when i click play quick match in browser it says INSTALL the game DAFAQ
Edit #6k that's it battlelog and origin i'm gonna carack this game using razor 1911


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Finally BF3 in my hands and installing it


add me http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/YALAMAS/


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> add me http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/YALAMAS/


What is up with your stats lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Ok so i tried to crack it with razor 1911 but nothing happened do i really need to download 9 GB of updates cuz it's gonna take 30 hours with my connection please help


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ok so i tried to crack it with razor 1911 but nothing happened do i really need to download 9 GB of updates cuz it's gonna take 30 hours with my connection please help


You tried to CRACK BF3? WHY? You wouldnt have been able to play multiplayer if you did.

And explain in DETAIL what the problem is.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You tried to CRACK BF3? WHY? You wouldnt have been able to play multiplayer if you did.
> 
> And explain in DETAIL what the problem is.


I bought the game don't worry but i did this because i can't play it more details
1:when i want to play the game it redirects me to battlelog and i have to type my email and pass everytime
2:when i login to battlelog and try to click the quick match button it says install the game
3:when i press install it opens this plugin box that says update and it updates in origin but problem is i don't want to wait for it to update i wanna play now so i press play in origin
4:the loop starts again


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I bought the game don't worry but i did this because i can't play it more details
> 1:when i want to play the game it redirects me to battlelog and i have to type my email and pass everytime
> 2:when i login to battlelog and try to click the quick match button it says install the game
> 3:when i press install it opens this plugin box that says update and it updates in origin but problem is i don't want to wait for it to update i wanna play now so i press play in origin
> 4:the loop starts again


So the problem is that you are unpatient? Let it update man.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> So the problem is that you are unpatient?


No why wouldn't it let me play now can't i do that plus i don't want to wait for more than 30 hours till i play


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> No why wouldn't it let me play now can't i do that plus i don't want to wait for more than 30 hours till i play


You wanna play single or multiplayer?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You wanna play single or multiplayer?


It doesn't matter it wont let me do any


----------



## Gbruenin

Kinda hard to play a game when its not updated. Just wait for it.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> It doesn't matter it wont let me do any


You need to update it man, seriuously. There are no problems, you're just insanely impatient. And if you installed via DVD it probably has to patch the game.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gbruenin*
> 
> Kinda hard to play a game when its not updated. Just wait for it.


Belive me my friend i have no other choice :/


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You need to update it man, seriuously.


Ok i'll check it in 2 days


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> add me http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/YALAMAS/


Sent a request


----------



## Gbruenin

You may have to update multiple times. As run it once, it will say its done then another update will appear. Sometimes an update won't show up until you update to a certain level.

Just make sure that your not installing the same update every time, if that's happening just reinstall completely.


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ok i'll check it in 2 days


Sorry to say man but mostly incompetent people when it comes to pc have problems like these, dont take any offense please. though it could be explained by the fact that you installed with tthe DVD though and it has to patch etc etc, and unfortunately you have a slow internet connection. <--- IF this is the case then you got no choice but to let it download. IF you arent 100% sure that you know what you're doing when installing the browser plugin and the game then we will help you if you ask the right questions.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Sorry to say man but mostly incompetent people when it comes to pc have problems like these, dont take any offense please. though it could be explained by the fact that you installed with tthe DVD though and it has to patch etc etc, and unfortunately you have a slow internet connection.


Non taken i know i'm a noob and ya i installed with DVD and yes again i have a slow connection (1mbps)


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Non taken i know i'm a noob and ya i installed with DVD and yes again i have a slow connection (1mbps)


Oh wow well that explains it all. You probably need to update it all if you wanna play multiplayer, im sure there is a work around for single player, look for an offline mode for origin. That way BF3 will start in singleplayer when you click it. Not sure if it will when its not updated though. Or just try to right click it, and press "play" "Singleplayer" something.

And SORRY TO SAY AGAIN. With that internet bandwidth im pretty sure multiplayer will be unplayable due to the ping.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Oh wow well that explains it all. You probably need to update it all if you wanna play multiplayer, im sure there is a work around for single player, look for an offline mode for origin. That way BF3 will start in singleplayer when you click it. Not sure if it will when its not updated though. Or just try to right click it, and press "play" "Singleplayer" something.
> 
> And SORRY TO SAY AGAIN. With that internet bandwidth im pretty sure multiplayer will be unplayable due to the ping.


It worked like you said thanks


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> It worked like you said thanks


You can play now?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> You can play now?


Singleplayer and btw don't worry about bandwith i know it's gonna be playable trust me on that one it's not the fist time with multiplayer games


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Singleplayer and btw don't worry about bandwith i know it's gonna be playable trust me on that one it's not the fist time with multiplayer games


When you come in to Battlelog does it tell you to download Browser PLUGIN or the actual game? Beccause if its asking for the game then it wont help to download the game all over. If the webbrowser doesnt detect your game then you should do a quick google.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> When you come in to Battlelog does it tell you to download Browser PLUGIN or the actual game? Beccause if its asking for the game then it wont help to download the game all over. If the webbrowser doesnt detect your game then you should do a quick google.


Well i installed the plugin and it's working but when i click play this box appears and tells me install game and when i click install game the plugin for the update appears if you could show me how to take a screenshot i'll be able to explain further and thanks for helping


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> When you come in to Battlelog does it tell you to download Browser PLUGIN or the actual game? Beccause if its asking for the game then it wont help to download the game all over. If the webbrowser doesnt detect your game then you should do a quick google.


Well i installed the plugin and it's working but when i click play this box appears and tells me install game and when i click install game the plugin for the update appears if you could show me how to take a screenshot i'll be able to explain further and thanks for helping


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well i installed the plugin and it's working but when i click play this box appears and tells me install game and when i click install game the plugin for the update appears if you could show me how to take a screenshot i'll be able to explain further and thanks for helping


Screenshot of what?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Screenshot of what?


the screen i mean the web browser to show you -____-


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> the screen i mean the web browser to show you -____-




If you have that icon it means you dont have BF3 browser plugin installed, click it to install it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> 
> 
> If you have that icon it means you dont have BF3 browser plugin installed, click it to install it.


I do have that icon and clicked it and there are 2 lines 1 says plugin is up to date and the other is the plugin itself telling me to update the game


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I do have that icon and clicked it and there are 2 lines 1 says plugin is up to date and the other is the plugin itself telling me to update the game


Then the game is out of date because you installed vanilla that came with the DVD. You got no choice but to install the update if you want to play BF3 multiplayer. Problem solved. Good luck!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Then the game is out of date because you installed vanilla that came with the DVD. You got no choice but to install the update if you want to play BF3 multiplayer. Problem solved. Good luck!


Ok thank you for your help


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ok thank you for your help


No problem man!


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What is up with your stats lol


lol whats wrong ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Can I copy the updates I installed to a flash drive?


----------



## DoomDash

I cannot wait until my Joystick arrives for flight







.


----------



## nleksan

What's the easiest way to hook a 360 controller up to the PC, specifically the wireless ones? I have gotten pretty good at flying with a Mouse and Keyboard, but I have hit my "wall" at which I'm not getting any better, and definitely am limited by the controls....


----------



## Rangerjr1

If you're going to be a good pilot a joystick or gamepad wont cut it....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Can I copy the updates I installed to a flash drive?


Anyone?


----------



## 66racer

Is it me or has anyone seen kills not count? I thought I was seeing things when I thought I was two kills short, then I know I CLEARLY killed someone and it didn't change the number. Im still in disbelief though lol

Man I know Im rusty from my bf3 several hour long sessions I used to do last year but man I swear sometimes Im not getting a kill I should have. Im just an average player with a K/D I think at 1.15 but I will be right on the upper torso shooting before they turn to shoot and kill me. Im guessing its probably latency but im usually under 50ping and I have smoothing down to about 25%. Oh well, good thing is I still find the game fun with all its quirks.


----------



## Djmatrix32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Is it me or has anyone seen kills not count? I thought I was seeing things when I thought I was two kills short, then I know I CLEARLY killed someone and it didn't change the number. Im still in disbelief though lol
> 
> Man I know Im rusty from my bf3 several hour long sessions I used to do last year but man I swear sometimes Im not getting a kill I should have. Im just an average player with a K/D I think at 1.15 but I will be right on the upper torso shooting before they turn to shoot and kill me. Im guessing its probably latency but im usually under 50ping and I have smoothing down to about 25%. Oh well, good thing is I still find the game fun with all its quirks.


Been having the same issue since I started to play on ps3.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> If you're going to be a good pilot a joystick or gamepad wont cut it....


Why? I mean a joystick is the most accurate type of controls for them...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Why? I mean a joystick is the most accurate type of controls for them...


No, just no. You cant get the precision to shoot a soldier on the ground with the machine gun with a joystick in bf3...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> No, just no. You cant get the precision to shoot a soldier on the ground with the machine gun with a joystick in bf3...


^^ Plus it takes longer to move a stick from 1 side to the other than it does to let go of a key with 1 finger and press another with a different finger, so you can have faster reaction times on a keyboard.


----------



## amd655

KB+M is always superior.


----------



## DoomDash

Well I find it difficult personally for the flying. Either way I'm sure as far as fun factor goes the joystick will win hands down.


----------



## nleksan

Yeah, I have trouble doing really fine movements with KB+M for flying; I not AWFUL, but I just can't find a sensitivity for the mouse that "works" for me (it's usually not sensitive enough and I have to constantly pick up the mouse in the middle of a turn, thus getting shot down in a dog fight, or it's way too sensitive and I can't control the plane)....


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Yeah, I have trouble doing really fine movements with KB+M for flying; I not AWFUL, but I just can't find a sensitivity for the mouse that "works" for me (it's usually not sensitive enough and I have to constantly pick up the mouse in the middle of a turn, thus getting shot down in a dog fight, or it's way too sensitive and I can't control the plane)....


... Good BF3 jet pilots use low sensitivity on mouse to do the aiming and they bind the most important controls so they can turn etc. what could that be? hmm... idk pitch up???


----------



## Slightly skewed

So is anyone using the latest Nvidia beta drivers and having minimap issues? When blown up, it shows positions but not terrain making it difficult to pinpoint locations accurately.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> What's the easiest way to hook a 360 controller up to the PC, specifically the wireless ones? I have gotten pretty good at flying with a Mouse and Keyboard, but I have hit my "wall" at which I'm not getting any better, and definitely am limited by the controls....


it might seem to do something when plugged to the PC but the USB cable does not actually work.

you need a wired controller or the PC dongle ... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-For-Microsoft-XBOX-360-PC-New-Black-US-/190873824331?


----------



## youpekkad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Yeah, I have trouble doing really fine movements with KB+M for flying; I not AWFUL, but I just can't find a sensitivity for the mouse that "works" for me (it's usually not sensitive enough and I have to constantly pick up the mouse in the middle of a turn, thus getting shot down in a dog fight, or it's way too sensitive and I can't control the plane)....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> ... Good BF3 jet pilots use low sensitivity on mouse to do the aiming and they bind the most important controls so they can turn etc. what could that be? hmm... idk pitch up???


Pitch up=space bar, just hold the space bar and let the mouse to do the turns.

I use the highest DPI and fairly low in game vehicle sens, but each one has their own preferences.


----------



## amd655

Old compiled footage i put together...


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Old compiled footage i put together...


rap+rock = Rack.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Anyone?


You're going to have to copy the folder called ''Update'' in the install directory (/Program Files/Electronic Arts/Battlefield 3/Update).

I have all the DLC / current updates and the folder is 23.1GB.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> You're going to have to copy the folder called ''Update'' in the install directory (/Program Files/Electronic Arts/Battlefield 3/Update).
> 
> I have all the DLC / current updates and the folder is 23.1GB.


Thank you so much


----------



## nleksan

Thanks to all who answered my questions!!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Old compiled footage i put together...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 - Nice


----------



## _REAPER_

What are the current best drivers for NVIDIA for this game


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What is everyone's normal IDLE temps for 4.5ghz


~26 - 32*C on my 2700k and the Zalman CNPS9900.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I haven't been able to get this stupid game working all week, it was giving me problems ever since I installed skype I belive last month, but I could at least get it running after a few things, nut not now.


----------



## amd655

Ahhh that is it for tonight, just had a fantastic match to end my gaming hour









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/65929848/791518471/

We lost, but wow it was so close, and the enemy team played well.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_REAPER_*
> 
> What are the current best drivers for NVIDIA for this game


326.19 working a charm here, i had issues in the past with a GTX 480 and 320xx drivers though, i have not tested.

But ye, 326.19 working like a boss here.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Finally bought my new rig can't wait to try BF3 on it


----------



## 66racer

LOL look at this match I just got out of!!! 0-742!! I was on the loosing team....I don't think the other team was necessarily great because we just had a TON of noobs, everyone kept blocking door ways and not moving. I had to just go another route several times!!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/65932535/306167217/

Edit:
Oh and forgot to mention, more than once I saw my team keep shooting at each other after they killed a guy in confusion!!


----------



## Sasasd

Oh you were on looooosing team


----------



## ~sizzzle~

64 player 1500 ticket CQ Domination seems bound to be a cluster lol. Not hating CQ is fun every now and then.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Check this out and tell me what you think. Fluke ? Lag ? BS ? Not everyday I get headshot threw a wall.


----------



## amd655

Looks like lag to me.

It seems that the latency reading in game is not efficient, and does not update fast enough, i find myself rubber banding at 29ms sometimes.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Looks like lag to me.
> 
> It seems that the latency reading in game is not efficient, and does not update fast enough, i find myself rubber banding at 29ms sometimes.


I have to agree, I don't know what a fix would be, but im usually under 50ping and still get lag. Guess it just takes a few guys around 200ping to mess up a server.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Could be lag. I have some doubts though.

Server really wasn't laggy that round. A little of the usual jitters like seen on the previous kill but that's just when facing a high ping player with my network smoothing all the way off. Annoying but not game changing. It appeared to be a first bullet headshot and I can buy that slight lag might have caused me to be dead before any hit indication or muzzle flash. In the following frames though the reflection of muzzle flash indicates that he was firing from well within the lockers and away from me until 7 or 8 frames later and even then he was firing low.

Maybe it was lag IDK, I'm just having trouble buying it as just generic lag. Not like I haven't died thousands of times before to some unexplained lag without having any issues writing it off as such. Irritating whatever it is.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I've been playing a lot of BF3 recently with a pair of Sennheisher HD 215s that I've been using for drum tracking and monitoring.

Because they're monitor headphones, the sound is very flat and makes explosions not overly loud. It does remove a bit of the immersion but being able to hear everything all the time is perfect. All footsteps all around you.

I don't think I can play any other way.


----------



## FaD3R

HELP!

hi all,

Just got a huge issue, my BF3 seemed to decide to delete itself last night when i shut down my pc :/

so now i have to download 20GB of files again :/
Which is gonna take about 5 days cause in South Africa internet is slow (I only have a 1Mbit line so this sucks
I bought BF3 over the weekend (origin sale FTW) and was on 98% last night before I paused the download and shut my machine down

Started it up and everything was gone

System: Win 7 ultimate 64 with Kaspersky AV

Any help or at least an explanation will be greatly appreciated


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaD3R*
> 
> HELP!
> 
> hi all,
> 
> Just got a huge issue, my BF3 seemed to decide to delete itself last night when i shut down my pc :/
> 
> so now i have to download 20GB of files again :/
> Which is gonna take about 5 days cause in South Africa internet is slow (I only have a 1Mbit line so this sucks
> I bought BF3 over the weekend (origin sale FTW) and was on 98% last night before I paused the download and shut my machine down
> 
> Started it up and everything was gone
> 
> System: Win 7 ultimate 64 with Kaspersky AV
> 
> Any help or at least an explanation will be greatly appreciated


OMG i have exactly the same connection speed though i have the disk for the game fortanutly


----------



## Frankrizzo

anything new int his game i haven't played it in about three to four months..


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> anything new int his game i haven't played it in about three to four months..


Yep, less teamwork than ever and whole new ways of low play style


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratjack*
> 
> ugh... nothing drives me more insane than trying to play a game of rush... and i get a team of tards. they all pull out their snipers and camp in the hills on damavand peak to get kills.... and of course we lose the game because only myself and maybe 4 other people are trying to push in and arm the objective.
> 
> So I would like to start playing with more people from here. Please add me my origin is Ratjack.


Everyone gets killed arming the objective, so whats the point ????

I miss some BC2 levels suicide bombing objectives like the 1st 1 of Atacama Desert


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaltenbrunner*
> 
> Everyone gets killed *arming the objective*, so whats the point ????
> 
> I miss some BC2 levels suicide bombing objectives like the 1st 1 of Atacama Desert


Answers your own question. Rush can be terrible or good depending on the players. Too often terrible, should be set numbers of recon allowed per squad to stop the stupidness and increase the game flow


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Answers your own question. Rush can be terrible or good depending on the players. Too often terrible, should be set numbers of recon allowed per squad to stop the stupidness and increase the game flow


I rarely encounter a good game or Rush lately.

It's too bad as it is my fav. game mode.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

I'm just joking actually, that quote was from ages ago

But in fact in a big +32v32 server ,I've never yet blown up an m-com, I've tried, but I really don't think it happened yet for me


----------



## amd655

It did not last long....

Uninstalled, that is me officially done with BF3.

People 1 shotting me whilst jumping, even not in view yet my ping is <30ms...

A guy with 180ms ping pwning everyone with an M98B, i am sick of this pathetic dog crap game.

It never got better, only worse.

This problem is getting worse every time i try the game.

So that is it... DICE can stick it where the sun does not shine, my money is better spent elsewhere, than a company who cater for the ******* of the world, and also ruin the experience for everyone, when they know full well on how to make a game.

BF2.


----------



## Amhro

del


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just a question can i play the single player on this game while origin updates it cause it's gonna take a while to update


----------



## Ghost12

I am having to take time now to try resolve a metaban, I did not even know what this was until last night, it seems I have received one yesterday but not even sure of the server or the admin. I am being auto kicked from a % of servers. Ridiculous situation really


----------



## hamzta09

My browser is bugging up again.

I cant find any hardcore non-vanilla/b2k/cq servers other than 2.
Ive not ticked anything but conquest and full/1-6


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My browser is bugging up again.
> 
> I cant find any hardcore non-vanilla/b2k/cq servers other than 2.
> Ive not ticked anything but conquest and full/1-6


Have a hard time finding any decent conquest game this week in EU servers, I don`t know why but even when do join one it is usually unbalanced or a terrible team and not worth playing. Only couple of decent balanced games had last couple of days have been Metro and bazaar and that speaks for itself lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just posted a little minitage of some SV98 + M98B action - if you care to see it


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just posted a little minitage of some SV98 + M98B action - if you care to see it


Nice backrage in bazaar.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nice backrage in bazaar.


cheers mate.
Always go around and flank is what I tell my couisn (who is younger and less experienced on BF).
SV98 sprees with no scope on bazaar is something I enjoy.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

subbed


----------



## DuckKnuckle

If anyone plays on the South African servers, add me as most of my friends stopped playing and playing alone gets boring - DuckKnuckle


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> If anyone plays on the South African servers, add me as most of my friends stopped playing and playing alone gets boring - DuckKnuckle


Well I live in north Africa if you're interested but I can't remmember my name









Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Ahh now I remember my name in battlelog is ABDMIG

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## DoomDash

Do we ever get double xp weekends? Leveling is so slow....

Also has anyone ever got this error? I think it's the source of all my BF3 problems.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Do we ever get double xp weekends? Leveling is so slow....
> 
> Also has anyone ever got this error? I think it's the source of all my BF3 problems.


Yes had that error, not for a couple of weeks. If you want to level quicker you need high kpm/spm game modes, so tdm, infantry conquest maps such as metro. Vehicle play on such as bazaar or tanks on seine/damavand. Or do not worry about levelling as the new game is so near anyway and just enjoy the practice


----------



## Shogon

Close quarters and maps with LAVs are farms for me in regards to making points to level (I miss an old 24/7 grand bazaar server, till they banned me when I would do many games in a row of 60+ - 0 kd/r with the lav). Everyone will have their own individual money maker style, find what works best. Not too good though, otherwise you'll get hampered by the people in your server as a hacker. Maybe the paranoia has died down to acceptable levels though, there never seems to be crying about that sort of thing in Rising Storm/RO2.


----------



## Ghost12

I have seen a few hackers in my 800 hours but never a lvl 100, sly undercover dog lol, was wall hacking, and aimbotting with the spas 12 slug, nice cover if would not have shot me through a wall from the other side of the A flag on metro

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/UL1K3ThatK1d/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have seen a few hackers in my 800 hours but never a lvl 100, sly undercover dog lol, was wall hacking, and aimbotting with the spas 12 slug, nice cover if would not have shot me through a wall from the other side of the A flag on metro
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/UL1K3ThatK1d/


lol - what about that noob that got a collateral 350 marksman...on you


----------



## BeOtCh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have seen a few hackers in my 800 hours but never a lvl 100, sly undercover dog lol, was wall hacking, and aimbotting with the spas 12 slug, nice cover if would not have shot me through a wall from the other side of the A flag on metro
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/UL1K3ThatK1d/


played against him on firestorm ..... he went 158-8 1-2 shotn us with pdw


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> lol - what about that noob that got a collateral 350 marksman...on you


Oh yes him, the m98b camper on nosehair canals you mean lol? what can you do, recon`s going to be bush wookie`s lol. Nice shot dubbed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Oh yes him, the m98b camper on nosehair canals you mean lol? what can you do, recon`s going to be bush wookie`s lol. Nice shot dubbed


hehehe thanks brother


----------



## Ghost12

Trying to play infantry maps with random`s is hard. No or little revives, no team work, no idea. If you can not get a res on an inf map like bazaar or talah there is no hope. The medic train rules for a reason, not especially better aim or skill. Its not rocket science but seems it lately


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Trying to play infantry maps with random`s is hard. No or little revives, no team work, no idea. If you can not get a res on an inf map like bazaar or talah there is no hope. The medic train rules for a reason, not especially better aim or skill. Its not rocket science but seems it lately


absolutely agreed.
When I play on my own, I don't enjoy playing BF3. But when I play with my little cousin, despite him being only 12 (yes he got the game,. kids these days) - my enjoyment factor of this games goes up exponentially.
At the age of 12, his also an incredibly good team player - we revive, give ammo, spot, shoot, spawn on each other and help each other out so much + communication via Skype is great!

It was funny, really FUNNY watching the BF3 post about "how to do well in rush" - my reply on facebook, that got quite a few thumbs up was along the lines of: "well if we had VOIP in this dam game, then rush would be much better







"
I remember communicating with random'ers in BC2 on the Xbox - and that was excellent. We could co-ordinate an attack, via voice.
Now I'm forced to type, just as I die, in order not to waste time typing - 95% of the time no one listens.
Funnily enough, when someone did listen, I went on to add the guy, and we played several games of rush, where just US TWO were dominating the opposition and taking ALL the objectives ourselves.
That's why I keep telling you ghost SWITCH TEAM - when I randomly join with my cousin, and you seem to be in it.


----------



## TheEnergy

No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/

http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


64 service stars stars in assault, and only 1 in every other class?
That's cute.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


What do you want? a cookie? it is in the post

Tdm and metro lol. Does not count as destroying in bf3


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


how about try softer, change kits every once in a while


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What do you want? a cookie? it is in the post
> 
> Tdm and metro lol. Does not count as destroying in bf3


I should say - best BF3 player I've ever played with, my friend I met on BC2, on the xbox - rocco:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kapten%20Rocco/stats/173609154/xbox/

Excellent all-round player, great team player, great guy to chat with and we ALWAYS had a blast.
He was in the top 100 in the world leaderboards on Xbox (minus the hackers and cheaters that insane amount of points in under 1h play) in BC2.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Trying to play infantry maps with random`s is hard. No or little revives, no team work, no idea. If you can not get a res on an inf map like bazaar or talah there is no hope. The medic train rules for a reason, not especially better aim or skill. Its not rocket science but seems it lately


Yep, all it takes is for 1 team to have a few medics that actually do their job on infantry games, and they will have the advantage. I was playing close quarters, we were halfway through about, other team had about 3-4 guys that were just medic trains, I told our team, if we don't start reviving we lose. Nothing changed on our side, lost game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Trying to play infantry maps with random`s is hard. No or little revives, no team work, no idea. If you can not get a res on an inf map like bazaar or talah there is no hope. The medic train rules for a reason, not especially better aim or skill. Its not rocket science but seems it lately
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely agreed.
> When I play on my own, I don't enjoy playing BF3. But when I play with my little cousin, despite him being only 12 (yes he got the game,. kids these days) - my enjoyment factor of this games goes up exponentially.
> At the age of 12, his also an incredibly good team player - we revive, give ammo, spot, shoot, spawn on each other and help each other out so much + communication via Skype is great!
> 
> It was funny, really FUNNY watching the BF3 post about "how to do well in rush" - my reply on facebook, that got quite a few thumbs up was along the lines of: "well if we had VOIP in this dam game, then rush would be much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> I remember communicating with random'ers in BC2 on the Xbox - and that was excellent. We could co-ordinate an attack, via voice.
> Now I'm forced to type, just as I die, in order not to waste time typing - 95% of the time no one listens.
> Funnily enough, when someone did listen, I went on to add the guy, and we played several games of rush, where just US TWO were dominating the opposition and taking ALL the objectives ourselves.
> That's why I keep telling you ghost SWITCH TEAM - when I randomly join with my cousin, and you seem to be in it.
Click to expand...

Occasionally the chat works, I try to post helpful things, quick shout outs about enemy positions and such when I have down time. Sometimes you will see the effects, some infantry come and clear out the camper that just killed you, and you reported him to the team, or something to that effect. I've also friended several players who were actually contributing and listening to the chat, people who were actually team players and fun to play with. Actually pretty rare to find them in random matches though, most everyone just rambo's or plays with their own friends and don't really care about anyone else on their team.


----------



## sterik01

looking for good squadmates .. on right now..

ign.

therod785


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


Might be true but why not interact with the gaming community on OCN instead of just poking your head in every now and then promoting your channel.


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Might be true but why not interact with the gaming community on OCN instead of just poking your head in every now and then promoting your channel.


Haha, sorry bro.

I was merely trolling. Don't take me too seriously, I am a strange & abstract creature.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just experience and recorded the BEST BF3 glitch/bug - that made me laugh







!
Each time I changed camera, it would go into some other view - basically I was viewing my cousin playing in 3rd person and could see MYSELF on the battlefield, alive! was so funny


----------



## amay200

If anyone has pre-ordered BF4 they have added additional pre-order perks up now. One of them being vehicle unlocks pack. If you pre-ordered the digital deluxe version you get the Vehicle Shortcut Bundle for Battlefield 3™ and if you preordered standard you get Ground Vehicle Shortcut for Battlefield 3™

If you pre-ordered before EA added this perk and want it then you'll need to contact support if you want them!

there also seems to be something called Gold Battlepacks (probably something that can be bought with real money in BF4 or earned with ) that were also added.

the following are the unlocks you will get with the digital deluxe version

ATTACK HELICOPTER/JET UNLOCKS:
• AA Missiles
• Stealth
• Belt Speed
• Autoloader
• Zoom Optics
• Proximity Scan
• Air Radar
• Guided Air-to-Ground Missiles
• Fire Extinguisher
• Maintenance
• Thermal Optics
• Laser Painter
• Below Radar
• ECM Jammer
• Guided Rocket
• TV Guided Missiles
• Rocket Pods
• Beam Scanning

TANK/IFV/ANTI-AIR UNLOCKS:
• IR Smoke
• Coaxial Light Machine Gun
• Belt Speed
• Autoloader
• Zoom Optics
• Maintenance
• Coaxial Heavy Machine Gun
• Proximity Scan
• Guided Shells
• Thermal Optics
• Thermal Camo
• Canister Shell
• Reactive Armor
• CITV Station
• Missile Launcher
• APFSDS-T Armor-piercing Shells
• Guided Anti-tank Missiles
• AA Missile Launcher
• Air Radar


----------



## Thoth420

The question my friends is have you ever encountered the Giant Bush Wookie?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The who? I did encounter a hacker with 400hrs and 100 colonel. One shot killing with mp7,even 1911?!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amay200*
> 
> If anyone has pre-ordered BF4 they have added additional pre-order perks up now. One of them being vehicle unlocks pack. If you pre-ordered the digital deluxe version you get the Vehicle Shortcut Bundle for Battlefield 3™ and if you preordered standard you get Ground Vehicle Shortcut for Battlefield 3™
> 
> If you pre-ordered before EA added this perk and want it then you'll need to contact support if you want them!
> 
> there also seems to be something called Gold Battlepacks (probably something that can be bought with real money in BF4 or earned with ) that were also added.
> 
> the following are the unlocks you will get with the digital deluxe version
> 
> ATTACK HELICOPTER/JET UNLOCKS:
> • AA Missiles
> • Stealth
> • Belt Speed
> • Autoloader
> • Zoom Optics
> • Proximity Scan
> • Air Radar
> • Guided Air-to-Ground Missiles
> • Fire Extinguisher
> • Maintenance
> • Thermal Optics
> • Laser Painter
> • Below Radar
> • ECM Jammer
> • Guided Rocket
> • TV Guided Missiles
> • Rocket Pods
> • Beam Scanning
> 
> TANK/IFV/ANTI-AIR UNLOCKS:
> • IR Smoke
> • Coaxial Light Machine Gun
> • Belt Speed
> • Autoloader
> • Zoom Optics
> • Maintenance
> • Coaxial Heavy Machine Gun
> • Proximity Scan
> • Guided Shells
> • Thermal Optics
> • Thermal Camo
> • Canister Shell
> • Reactive Armor
> • CITV Station
> • Missile Launcher
> • APFSDS-T Armor-piercing Shells
> • Guided Anti-tank Missiles
> • AA Missile Launcher
> • Air Radar


Seriously? Why?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Seriously? Why?


lazy people with money, thats why.


----------



## Mbalmer

I just went over 50,000 kills last night. I am trying to reach level 100 before the BF4 demo comes out, but don't know if I will make it. I was new to computer gaming when I purchased this last year and I had never played an FPS before. I remember sucking really, really bad for about the first 250 hours or so. I would play canals and go 18-40 or something like that over and over again. I remember the first time I killed 5 guys in a row (with a noob shotgun) and thought that I was awesome.

Just thought that I would share.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Mbalmer-VX9-/stats/780223507/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Seriously? Why?


Money. That's what EA has become about.
Thus why it was voted most hated company in the world


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The who? I did encounter a hacker with 400hrs and 100 colonel. One shot killing with mp7,even 1911?!


This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb-XaP1BXz0

The upgrade thing is for BF3? At this late in the game have a ball unlocking vehicle upgrades against fully kitted vehicles....I can see why someone would do it if they like to fly only.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb-XaP1BXz0
> 
> The upgrade thing is for BF3? At this late in the game have a ball unlocking vehicle upgrades against fully kitted vehicles....I can see why someone would do it if they like to fly only.


"its not a solider - IT'S THE ACTUAL﻿ BF3 HITBOX FOUND!"

that comment hahahahaha


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> I just went over 50,000 kills last night. I am trying to reach level 100 before the BF4 demo comes out, but don't know if I will make it. I was new to computer gaming when I purchased this last year and I had never played an FPS before. I remember sucking really, really bad for about the first 250 hours or so. I would play canals and go 18-40 or something like that over and over again. I remember the first time I killed 5 guys in a row (with a noob shotgun) and thought that I was awesome.
> 
> Just thought that I would share.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Mbalmer-VX9-/stats/780223507/


I know the feeling just started playing BF3 this morning and had similar scores but much less deaths and i was happy when i got 5 kills in a row with the knife


----------



## Mbalmer

You just started this morning with it? How do you like it? I know alot of people have been negative towards BF3, but I just love playing it. I have so much fun and usually laugh at some point while playing because I just killed 6 people with C4 at once or something else funny like that. I can't wait for BF4. I got in on alpha for that, and it just made me want it more.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 64 service stars stars in assault, and only 1 in every other class?
> That's cute.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What do you want? a cookie? it is in the post
> 
> Tdm and metro lol. Does not count as destroying in bf3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> how about try softer, change kits every once in a while


Made me laugh you 3









Looking at my scores I barely hit 25 service stars on Recon/Assault. Ah well, I was in the top 15 for a while with the M417







, now I'm not sure where I stand as its been a while. I do want to run amok in an LAV right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Made me laugh you 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my scores I barely hit 25 service stars on Recon/Assault. Ah well, I was in the top 15 for a while with the M417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , now I'm not sure where I stand as its been a while. I do want to run amok in an LAV right now.


how do you know what position/rank you are for a certain weapon?

I know for the hachimono on BF2142 I was ranked 100th in the world and 13th in the UK - but in BF3 - no idea how you check lol (that said, I don't really think I place high for any weapons in bf3!)


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how do you know what position/rank you are for a certain weapon?
> 
> I know for the hachimono on BF2142 I was ranked 100th in the world and 13th in the UK - but in BF3 - no idea how you check lol (that said, I don't really think I place high for any weapons in bf3!)


where i look http://bf3stats.com/leaderboard/all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> where i look http://bf3stats.com/leaderboard/all


oh cool!

This sums me up:
Objectives per minute: top 4%
Kills per minute: top 14%


----------



## Ghost12

I am getting fed up of this game now. Conquest anyway, it is just so unbalanced in the main, very very few close ticket games. I do not team switch ever. Maybe have to start hitting the canals or something


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am getting fed up of this game now. Conquest anyway, it is just so unbalanced in the main, very very few close ticket games. I do not team switch ever. Maybe have to start hitting the canals or something


I had the same problem and haven't played in a few weeks.


----------



## Mbalmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh cool!
> 
> This sums me up:
> Objectives per minute: top 4%
> Kills per minute: top 14%


Those are awesome stats. I played hundreds of hours on TDM just trying to learn how to shoot and be effective, that my score is 95% in the objective department. I will do better in BF4 because I know what I am doing now. I remember the first time I played conquest I didn't know what I was doing.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im tired of either joining a raped or raping team. its pretty damned boring or frustrating either way.
im also tired of the 1 shot wonder. wonder if it was a 1 shot or netcode. great aim or assisted aim or damage hack.
god i love single player games. wish they still made games that took 100+ hours to finish. all the new games are done in 15-20 hours and 30 if youre lucky.


----------



## DoomDash

Finally hit 1.0 k/d ratio today: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/DoomDash/stats/337838327/pc/


----------



## amay200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Seriously? Why?


no idea. Seeing as I don't use vehicles and will never unlock these on my own, and pre-ordered BF4 i figured why not ask for the unlock?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> Those are awesome stats. I played hundreds of hours on TDM just trying to learn how to shoot and be effective, that my score is 95% in the objective department. I will do better in BF4 because I know what I am doing now. I remember the first time I played conquest I didn't know what I was doing.


thanks man! And yeah with more experience in the pc now,I should be a better bf4 player off the bat


----------



## theturbofd

Can anyone help me get sweetfx working on this? I never done it before since i had another fxaa injector. Some reason I put the files in using the configuration program and yet nothing changes?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Can anyone help me get sweetfx working on this? I never done it before since i had another fxaa injector. Some reason I put the files in using the configuration program and yet nothing changes?


Have you tried this instead?
http://mrhaandi.blogspot.com/p/injectsmaa.html

I found it worked good in place of the in game AA on my weaker old GPU(like zero perf and can easily be layered with other AA).


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Can anyone help me get sweetfx working on this? I never done it before since i had another fxaa injector. Some reason I put the files in using the configuration program and yet nothing changes?


When I used sweet fx standalone I never noticed the difference either, until I added a user made config file from here

http://sfx.thelazy.net/games/game/38/

Find one you like and replace the sweet fx config


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mbalmer*
> 
> You just started this morning with it? How do you like it? I know alot of people have been negative towards BF3, but I just love playing it. I have so much fun and usually laugh at some point while playing because I just killed 6 people with C4 at once or something else funny like that. I can't wait for BF4. I got in on alpha for that, and it just made me want it more.


Loving the game except for a few things like a level 100 guy smoking everyone with the jets

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> Haha, sorry bro.
> 
> I was merely trolling. Don't take me too seriously, I am a strange & abstract creature.


No need to apologize. Was just thinking along the lines of that there are some very good players (like yourself, daKu, Drop among others) that are fairly active OCN members. If you guys were a little more active within the PC gaming community here it could be a benefit for OCN, probably a more successful way to get your own name out there and promote yourselves or your team, as well as benefit the game by helping all of us be a little less noobish and maybe even draw a few more players into the competitive scene.

Maybe it's because I'm old but I never get the trolling. Seems to me that for Battlefield comp scene to become more successful it needs more players as well as supporters. That at a first glance the CEVO forums and the like (or just running into competitive players pubbing or even here etc) it can often look like the comp scene is just plagued by a bunch of self-conscious 15 year old trolls. Guessing that probably serves an opposite effect of what is needed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am getting fed up of this game now. Conquest anyway, it is just so unbalanced in the main, very very few close ticket games. I do not team switch ever. Maybe have to start hitting the canals or something


I hear ya. Jumping into random rounds of Conquest has grown tiresome. I make no claims to actually being any good but sometimes I'd just like to tk my own squadmates for being absolute idiots.







You should try out ESL VS, with my schedule and timezone differences it doesn't work out too well but might work out a little better for you and I think you might enjoy it.

Last night a few of us OCN guys ended up on some crazy server that was switching maps and modes every round. Even though I kept ending up on the opposite side most of the time it was a lot of fun playing stuff we usually wouldn't play like Scavenger and Gun Master, kept things on a lighter note.

Once a week I have a good time playing some good old Conquest with a few old friends from BC2. For the most part the guys aren't the greatest or most serious players and all the joking around and off-topic chat going on it's been said that being in TS with us is more of a handicap then anything lol. But we usually have a great time regardless.

Guess my point is get with a group of friends and just have fun or join in on some more serious play like ESL or maybe a little of both. But the average pub game just gets old after a certain point.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tango bango

I really, really need some help with this. I am being disconnected from servers a bunch. Usually when this happens I get one or two messages that say this.

Something about cloud storage and/or this account is being used by another computer.

The account is only on one pc, and I only own one copy. I have tried chrome instead of Ie


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I really, really need some help with this. I am being disconnected from servers a bunch. Usually when this happens I get one or two messages that say this.
> 
> Something about cloud storage and/or this account is being used by another computer.
> 
> The account is only on one pc, and I only own one copy. I have tried chrome instead of Ie


Try this- Go to Origin - right click on BF3 - click "show game details" - click on Cloud Storage tab - uncheck Enable cloud storage for all games - close and restart Origin.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Try this- Go to Origin - right click on BF3 - click "show game details" - click on Cloud Storage tab - uncheck Enable cloud storage for all games - close and restart Origin.


Thanks for the info about disabling cloud. Tried a game and it still has that red window that says disconnected from origin.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Is that something that's been happening for awhile or did it just pop up today. I ask because I've gotten that before where it was a regional sort of issue where EA's back end servers make changes. Then it takes awhile for local ISP's to catch up to directory changes or such. Usually only lasts a few hours though.


----------



## tango bango

I contacted Ea support chat. Seems like (not checked in game yet,) that I didn't have punkbuster.. So I did as tech said and checked services.msc for PnkBstrA and PnkBstrB. Didn't have either one. downloaded the punkbuster updater thing and added BF3 and updated. I now have PnkBstrA but don't see PnkBstrB..
Any imput about this.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php - Installing/updatiing with PBsetup is pretty straight forward. Should install and auto-update but sometimes that gets messed up and you have to do it manually.


----------



## afdude2018

I just started playing multiplayer in BF3 about 4 months ago. Got this game when it first came out finished the singleplayer and stopped playing. Wish I had kept playing. I'm finally starting to get somehwat decent in some areas like flying the helis. Still suck complete ass in the jets. My K/D ratio absolutley sucks, but I'm in it to just have some fun blowing crap up. My play style is agressive. I hate waiting for trouble to come to me so I go find the trouble. I do agree the communication in this game sucks. Have been a part of very few teams with good communication, but those few times we destroyed the other team.

My origin name is talonegress.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I really, really need some help with this. I am being disconnected from servers a bunch. Usually when this happens I get one or two messages that say this.
> 
> Something about cloud storage and/or this account is being used by another computer.
> 
> The account is only on one pc, and I only own one copy. I have tried chrome instead of Ie


Nvm saw it was Origin. Strange had a few minor issues with steam and uplay. Never Origin.....and I really want to have a reason to hate Origin. I don't use the cloud for any of them though.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nvm saw it was Origin. Strange had a few minor issues with steam and uplay. Never Origin.....and I really want to have a reason to hate Origin. I don't use the cloud for any of them though.


From day one until about 3 months ago I never had a problem with BF3/origin. I reinstalled windows and reloaded BF3/origin. My thinking was that with a fresh reload plus all the updates for Bf3 and origin punkbuster would have been updated.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> From day one until about 3 months ago I never had a problem with BF3/origin. I reinstalled windows and reloaded BF3/origin. My thinking was that with a fresh reload plus all the updates for Bf3 and origin punkbuster would have been updated.


Ya with my experience with the cloud on steam screwing up even my most hardy attempt at keeping an older version of Skyrim(since they break it more with every patch....literally 1.0 or w/e release is was and is the most stable skyrim. They started pandering to the scrubs with total junk rigs right away and the degradation never stopped. After that all DRM cloud is disabled and I often leave them offline mode when gaming. Origin is the one exception that I let stay online.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ya with my experience with the cloud on steam screwing up even my most hardy attempt at keeping an older version of Skyrim(since they break it more with every patch....literally 1.0 or w/e release is was and is the most stable skyrim. They started pandering to the scrubs with total junk rigs right away and the degradation never stopped. After that all DRM cloud is disabled and I often leave them offline mode when gaming. Origin is the one exception that I let stay online.


I do have origin cloud off now. I may turn it back on later if I don't get anymore disconnects. What's funny is one of the servers I play on, asked why I have not played on that server is a while. I said you keep kicking me. They said we won't kick you as you are one of the few who play by the rules. that's when I knew disconnects was something else.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I do have origin cloud off now. I may turn it back on later if I don't get anymore disconnects. What's funny is one of the servers I play on, asked why I have not played on that server is a while. I said you keep kicking me. They said we won't kick you as you are one of the few who play by the rules. that's when I knew disconnects was something else.


I did have some problems with the "remember me" checkbox sometimes delaying login for like 30secs to a minute so I decided to lose that feature. Did the same for all of my DRM software. I tend to try and keep Uplay, Steam and Origin with as similar settings as possible so I don't get confused.


----------



## theturbofd

Hey guys I've been thinking about doing a machinima for a LONG time in this game. Now I have a rough idea of what the concept and how certain areas would play out but I also need a small team. Looking for others who are experience in the area and also looking for actors since it will need a good amount of people to set it up. Would this be an area to recruit? Or are there sites specifically for things like this? I don't mind recruiting people here as long as they're serious about the project, and are willing to listen. I will be using the free cam and will be the one recording and editing(with help of those who are experienced in that area). Obviously credits would be given to all those who helped in the project.

My origin ID is TheTurboFD for those who want to message me about it.


----------



## tango bango

WOO HOO! BF3/origin ran very well last night with no issues..

Does OCN have a server? If so what's the name. Thanks.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> WOO HOO! BF3/origin ran very well last night with no issues..
> 
> Does OCN have a server? If so what's the name. Thanks.


It has two but never really populated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I've been thinking about doing a machinima for a LONG time in this game. Now I have a rough idea of what the concept and how certain areas would play out but I also need a small team. Looking for others who are experience in the area and also looking for actors since it will need a good amount of people to set it up. Would this be an area to recruit? Or are there sites specifically for things like this? I don't mind recruiting people here as long as they're serious about the project, and are willing to listen. I will be using the free cam and will be the one recording and editing(with help of those who are experienced in that area). Obviously credits would be given to all those who helped in the project.
> 
> My origin ID is TheTurboFD for those who want to message me about it.


I could help out, I'm a YouTuber myself.
I'm away from home until the 15th though


----------



## kikibgd

hey guys i am getting 770 lightning and i will be runing windows 8 witch driver to install to have no problems ?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Hey guys I've been thinking about doing a machinima for a LONG time in this game. Now I have a rough idea of what the concept and how certain areas would play out but I also need a small team. Looking for others who are experience in the area and also looking for actors since it will need a good amount of people to set it up. Would this be an area to recruit? Or are there sites specifically for things like this? I don't mind recruiting people here as long as they're serious about the project, and are willing to listen. I will be using the free cam and will be the one recording and editing(with help of those who are experienced in that area). Obviously credits would be given to all those who helped in the project.
> 
> My origin ID is TheTurboFD for those who want to message me about it.


I can be an actor if you need an extra body. My video recording skills are limited to fraps and msi afterburner and I have like no editing skills. I am interested in learning more about this stuff at some point so I would def love the opportunity to help make a video. I have premium so maps are not an issue. Oh and I cannot fly to save my life.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I can be an actor if you need an extra body. My video recording skills are limited to fraps and msi afterburner and I have like no editing skills. I am interested in learning more about this stuff at some point so I would def love the opportunity to help make a video. I have premium so maps are not an issue. Oh and I cannot fly to save my life.


Add me and don't worry I never done anything like this either so it's an experience all in itself.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Add me and don't worry I never done anything like this either so it's an experience all in itself.


Will do


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Man really loving the jets in this game but 1 question why do people prefer the F-18 over the Sukhoi SU-35 which I personally prefer but that's because of its good looks my guess maybe because the F-18 has less surface area so it's harder to hit


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Man really loving the jets in this game but 1 question why do people prefer the F-18 over the Sukhoi SU-35 which I personally prefer but that's because of its good looks my guess maybe because the F-18 has less surface area so it's harder to hit


I don't really prefer either since I absolutely suck as a jet pilot. I prefer the helis.


----------



## amd655

The SU is trickier to learn, well for me at least....

Hovering and all that, plus it turns wider than the others...

Other than that, basically the same thing as the others, just a different learning curb.

Wait, the SU is not the one i am thinking of is it?

Been a while.....


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

hey guys can anybody tell me how to make the tightest turns possible with the jets that would really help me out


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> hey guys can anybody tell me how to make the tightest turns possible with the jets that would really help me out


Go as slow as possible full rudder input and mouse(or whatever you normally do to do a banked turn) to the side you want to turn towards. At least that's how I accomplish the tightest turn I can manage.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> Go as slow as possible full rudder input and mouse(or whatever you normally do to do a banked turn) to the side you want to turn towards. At least that's how I accomplish the tightest turn I can manage.


This is not true, see below!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> hey guys can anybody tell me how to make the tightest turns possible with the jets that would really help me out


Bank towards left or right and maintain your speed around 310 (Between 305 and 315). You will also feel that is goes quicker than if you go very slow or very fast. A lot of good jet tutorials on youtube its worth checking them out. Im definetly an above average jet pilot due to the tutorials


----------



## nleksan

All I'm good for in jets is acting as cannon fodder for good pilots


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

Got a question for you guys....I have realized that when im playing BF3 my gpu's usage is between 50-60% on both,which seems like my 3570k is bottlenecking my cards,but when i use only 1 card it runs at 99% usage,i have read that an i7 3770k is better for dual gpu's (SLI/Xfire) when running games like BF3 or any other multi-threaded game which no doubt BF4 will also be,can anyone confirm or deny this....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> Got a question for you guys....I have realized that when im playing BF3 my gpu's usage is between 50-60% on both,which seems like my 3570k is bottlenecking my cards,but when i use only 1 card it runs at 99% usage,i have read that an i7 3770k is better for dual gpu's (SLI/Xfire) when running games like BF3 or any other multi-threaded game which no doubt BF4 will also be,can anyone confirm or deny this....


All cpu will act the same, overclocking helps to an extent but on a large % of the maps it is not strictly bottlenecking, it is poor map/game optimisation


----------



## FrankoNL

I don't think there is a CPU for a reasonable price out right now that does not bottleneck two 780's in BF3


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrankoNL*
> 
> I don't think there is a CPU for a reasonable price out right now that does not bottleneck two 780's in BF3


Agreed, the best that can be done with a 3570k is to OC it as much as you can.


----------



## kikibgd

guys anyone playing, need some squad,

nobody on TS3 channel


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> This is not true, see below!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bank towards left or right and maintain your speed around 310 (Between 305 and 315). You will also feel that is goes quicker than if you go very slow or very fast. A lot of good jet tutorials on youtube its worth checking them out. Im definetly an above average jet pilot due to the tutorials


I didn't say it may be the best way to do it. That's just how I accomplish my tight turns.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I do know that i should stay between 310 and 315 but still not tight enough i see people make tight turns and i feel like they're almost drifting with it still i'll try to do my best


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afdude2018*
> 
> I didn't say it may be the best way to do it. That's just how I accomplish my tight turns.


Ok, but the fact is that the turns you are dooing arent the tightest turns possible. But whatever floats your boat!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Guys how do i update the game i press the update button but nothing but it did ask me once to update but i can't seem to do it now


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Guys how do i update the game i press the update button but nothing but it did ask me once to update but i can't seem to do it now


Try doing it through Origin if you aren't. Right click on Battlefield 3 in your library and select 'Check for updates'.



Then this happens.


----------



## kikibgd

guys anyone playing, would be nice to squad with someone


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Guys how do i update the game i press the update button but nothing but it did ask me once to update but i can't seem to do it now
> 
> 
> 
> Try doing it through Origin if you aren't. Right click on Battlefield 3 in your library and select 'Check for updates'.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this happens.
Click to expand...

Thanks I did it before but it didn't work

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks I did it before but it didn't work
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


Sometimes Origin is a bit buggy, might also try, shutting Origin off and restarting Origin, or restarting your PC also. Occasionally that will fix some quirks.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sometimes Origin is a bit buggy, might also try, shutting Origin off and restarting Origin, or restarting your PC also. Occasionally that will fix some quirks.


Totally agree. A few things to avoid from Origin being buggy or causing issues. InB4: "But I like those options in steam....and they work fine in steam."

-Disable Origin Overlay(annoying and problematic)
-Do Not Have Origin remember you(your login is ok but manually type your password)
which leads to......
-Do Not Have Origin start with windows(a default action)
-Disable the Cloud if you only game on one system or if BF3 is the only origin game you have(since setting up options for bf3 takes 5 mins max and there are no saved games)
-Check for and install the latest Battlelog Plugin(sometimes a reinstall is in order if you swap browsers etc)
-Uncheck the promotions notification box in the Origin settings
-Launch Games via the tray icon menu like in the image above that ABD posted.
-Reinstall punkbuster manually(I have had to do this at least 8 times)
-Add and Play with Robert_Downzy_Jr because dats me









Like faster said: It can't hurt to log out and close Origin and then restart it


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Sometimes Origin is a bit buggy, might also try, shutting Origin off and restarting Origin, or restarting your PC also. Occasionally that will fix some quirks.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree. A few things to avoid from Origin being buggy or causing issues. InB4: "But I like those options in steam....and they work fine in steam."
> 
> -Disable Origin Overlay(annoying and problematic)
> -Do Not Have Origin remember you(your login is ok but manually type your password)
> which leads to......
> -Do Not Have Origin start with windows(a default action)
> -Disable the Cloud if you only game on one system or if BF3 is the only origin game you have(since setting up options for bf3 takes 5 mins max and there are no saved games)
> -Check for and install the latest Battlelog Plugin(sometimes a reinstall is in order if you swap browsers etc)
> -Uncheck the promotions notification box in the Origin settings
> -Launch Games via the tray icon menu like in the image above that ABD posted.
> -Reinstall punkbuster manually(I have had to do this at least 8 times)
> -Add and Play with Robert_Downzy_Jr because dats me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like faster said: It can't hurt to log out and close Origin and then restart it
Click to expand...

Great list. I have most of the extra stuff disabled as well. I would say disable Cloud saving regardless. If you had the game installed on 2 different pc's it would save your settings from one to the other, which generally won't be a good idea because each pc is different you will probably have different resolution, and will end up customizing most or all of the in-game settings separately anyway.

Plus I had some problems with the cloud-sync/saving from the beginning, just was not worth it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Great list. I have most of the extra stuff disabled as well. I would say disable Cloud saving regardless. If you had the game installed on 2 different pc's it would save your settings from one to the other, which generally won't be a good idea because each pc is different you will probably have different resolution, and will end up customizing most or all of the in-game settings separately anyway.
> 
> Plus I had some problems with the cloud-sync/saving from the beginning, just was not worth it.


Yep cloud settings screwed me in Skyrim a few times. Since then I just leave it off in Steam, Uplay and Origin.


----------



## ninjaturtletavo

Add me Turtletavo. im really good lol


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Don't you love it guys when you're 5v1 in a JET


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I love flying a jet on Xbox, but on pc, I avoid it. Always some freaking level 100, with some sort of joystick camping in the air to kill me. I turn as I do, the guy does a 180, like his mouse was made out of water. I hate flying on pc, utter waste of time and deaths


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love flying a jet on Xbox, but on pc, I avoid it. Always some freaking level 100, with some sort of joystick camping in the air to kill me. I turn as I do, the guy does a 180, like his mouse was made out of water. I hate flying on pc, utter waste of time and deaths


L
O
L
My exact feeling it's like he's drifting with damn thing add another pilot fighting you and a lvl 100 guy flying a chopper with another lvl 100 gunner and also a lvl 100 LAV-AD


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Still can't update the game it says that it's up to date though i only installed the vanilla map and i want to update to get the DLC maps can anybody help I restarted origin and windows but still...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

DLC? Maybe it's already downloaded?
Do you need to update?
I would contact EA directly if it was me, and I would give them hell for their useless program called Origin.
It is the origin of all problems...Oh the irony haha


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Still can't update the game it says that it's up to date though i only installed the vanilla map and i want to update to get the DLC maps can anybody help I restarted origin and windows but still...


what version of the game did you get ? .... updating the game will not give you DLC maps for free...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love flying a jet on Xbox, but on pc, I avoid it. Always some freaking level 100, with some sort of joystick camping in the air to kill me. I turn as I do, the guy does a 180, like his mouse was made out of water. I hate flying on pc, utter waste of time and deaths
> 
> 
> 
> L
> O
> L
> My exact feeling it's like he's drifting with damn thing add another pilot fighting you and a lvl 100 guy flying a chopper with another lvl 100 gunner and also a lvl 100 LAV-AD
Click to expand...

I've seen it as well. Some jets can do a 180 in such a tight turn it's absolutely comical. Like they stalled, then just flip upside down, turn around and continue onwards like nothing special. About a 50m turn radius, looks so wrong, but also funny at the same time.

I never bothered with Jets, the amount of time it takes to become good is long, while the rewards are little. My time was better spent on the ground, becoming good at infantry/tank and having fun while doing it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> what version of the game did you get ? .... updating the game will not give you DLC maps for free...


What I have to pay more for the DLC for extra **** you ea **** you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I've seen it as well. Some jets can do a 180 in such a tight turn it's absolutely comical. Like they stalled, then just flip upside down, turn around and continue onwards like nothing special. About a 50m turn radius, looks so wrong, but also funny at the same time.
> 
> I never bothered with Jets, the amount of time it takes to become good is long, while the rewards are little. My time was better spent on the ground, becoming good at infantry/tank and having fun while doing it.


I love flying with the jets it's the jets that attracted ne to this game I love jets geberally in this game and every other game


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What I have to pay more for the DLC for extra **** you ea **** you
> I love flying with the jets it's the jets that attracted ne to this game I love jets geberally in this game and every other game


Of course you do. What shooter comes with like 40 multiplayer maps? In regard to jets well you can skip most DLC packs. Armored Kill is probably the only one you would like.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What I have to pay more for the DLC for extra **** you ea **** you
> I love flying with the jets it's the jets that attracted ne to this game I love jets geberally in this game and every other game


You know, on eBay, there's a guy who sells Premium codes (mail in vouchers) for half off. Can't talk about him since it violates the forum's ToS, but you could give that a try.

Also, does anyone see a practical difference between SSAO and HBAO? I use SSAO since I gain +12 FPS or so, which is pretty significant for an AO filter.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> You know, on eBay, there's a guy who sells Premium codes (mail in vouchers) for half off. Can't talk about him since it violates the forum's ToS, but you could give that a try.
> 
> Also, does anyone see a practical difference between SSAO and HBAO? I use SSAO since I gain +12 FPS or so, which is pretty significant.


I use no AO out of preference. Makes spotting hiders much easier.
On nvidia cards you can use either.
SSAO is screen space and just a generic version of ambient occlusion and can be used on any hardware that supports AO
HBAO is Nvidia's Horizon Based AO and should be used on nvidia hardware
HDAO is AMD's High Definition AO and should be used on AMD hardware


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I use no AO out of preference. Makes spotting hiders much easier.
> On nvidia cards you can use either.
> SSAO is screen space and just a generic version of ambient occlusion and can be used on any hardware that supports AO
> HBAO is Nvidia's Horizon Based AO and should be used on nvidia hardware
> HDAO is AMD's High Definition AO and should be used on AMD hardware


How so? Is the contrast higher or something? I have an NVIDIA card, though its a GTX 765M. I can get 50-80FPS on Ultra except AA render, and setting the FX and Mesh to High, AA itself to Medium. This is while using SSAO. Is that decent for a laptop?









Also, is their a big difference from Mesh on High vs Ultra? I use high since Mesh hogs FPS a ton.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> How so? Is the contrast higher or something? I have an NVIDIA card, though its a GTX 765M. I can get 50-80FPS on Ultra except AA render, and setting the FX and Mesh to High, AA itself to Medium. This is while using SSAO. Is that decent for a laptop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is teir a big difference from Mesh on High vs Ultra? I use high since Mesh hogs FPS a ton.


It's more shadows with AO on. I like everything ultra and AO and Blur off. 4x MSAA is the only thing worth a performance hit imo. If you like it that way it's fine and your FPS is clearly fine. I would do anything I could to get mesh to ultra....if that means dropping ao to off do it. But that is just my opinion.

The reason I prefer less shadows (especially on objects) is because it is just more stuff in the scene darkening it. I find it is easier to spot movement at extreme ranges with AO off.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's more shadows with AO on. I like everything ultra and AO and Blur off. 4x MSAA is the only thing worth a performance hit imo. If you like it that way it's fine and your FPS is clearly fine. I would do anything I could to get mesh to ultra....if that means dropping ao to off do it. But that is just my opinion.
> 
> The reason I prefer less shadows (especially on objects) is because it is just more stuff in the scene darkening it. I find it is easier to spot movement at extreme ranges with AO off.


Tried all Ultra, except the defered AA render is 2xMSSA. I am bouncing in the 50s FPS wise with these. IDK, but I like having 80FPS even though settings are lower. 50 is still playable though


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I use no AO out of preference. Makes spotting hiders much easier.
> On nvidia cards you can use either.
> SSAO is screen space and just a generic version of ambient occlusion and can be used on any hardware that supports AO
> HBAO is Nvidia's Horizon Based AO and should be used on nvidia hardware
> HDAO is AMD's High Definition AO and should be used on AMD hardware


I could use HDAO in Far Cry 3 (have a 7950), but Battlefield 3 doesn't have an option, just SSAO and HDAO.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I could use HDAO in Far Cry 3 (have a 7950), but Battlefield 3 doesn't have an option, just SSAO and HDAO.


You can still use HBAO on AMD or vice versa but if you see abnormalities that is why. In the case of BF3 specifically.....I have never noticed any problems using HBAO on my 6970 in the past but in other games you might not be so lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Tried all Ultra, except the defered AA render is 2xMSSA. I am bouncing in the 50s FPS wise with these. IDK, but I like having 80FPS even though settings are lower. 50 is still playable though


Just stick with what you had then. MSAA is a hog but it does make the game look a lot better if you can get 4. 2 is often not worth the impact....not enough bang for your buck so to speak.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You can still use HBAO on AMD or vice versa but if you see abnormalities that is why. In the case of BF3 specifically.....I have never noticed any problems using HBAO on my 6970 in the past but in other games you might not be so lucky.
> Just stick with what you had then. MSAA is a hog but it does make the game look a lot better if you can get 4. 2 is often not worth the impact....not enough bang for your buck so to speak.


Hmm, yeah I agree. I think I should get used to no AO filter. I can see the difference in Multiplayer. Mainly on The darker areas of Metro, since all soldiers in general wear dark clothing. But on Bandar Desert, I might use it for a reverse effect. (since it's much brighter in textures)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Hmm, yeah I agree. I think I should get used to no AO filter. I can see the difference in Multiplayer. Mainly on The darker areas of Metro, since all soldiers in general wear dark clothing. But on Bandar Desert, I might use it for a reverse effect. (since it's much brighter in textures)


There ya go. I just leave AO off and bump the in game brightness up a bit. Seems to even everything out for me on most maps I play frequently. Then again we all like different settings(beauty of PC games) and have different monitors which behave differently. Those Benq monitors for instance have a shadow filtering effect so the blacks aren't as deep. My asus monitor likes to favor deeper blacks so I have to find some form of workaround.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> There ya go. I just leave AO off and bump the in game brightness up a bit. Seems to even everything out for me on most maps I play frequently. Then again we all like different settings(beauty of PC games) and have different monitors which behave differently. Those Benq monitors for instance have a shadow filtering effect so the blacks aren't as deep. My asus monitor likes to favor deeper blacks so I have to find some form of workaround.


Right right right. I think my monitor is abit on the bright side. Funny how that works. :/
I wish I had a 120HZ BenQ if I could ever get to 120FPS. lol

One more thing I've never understood: How does the AA deferred renderer work in conjunction with the anti-aliasing? Does it improve the efficiency of it?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Right right right. I think my monitor is abit on the bright side. Funny how that works. :/
> I wish I had a 120HZ BenQ if I could ever get to 120FPS. lol
> 
> One more thing I've never understood: How does the AA deferred renderer work in conjunction with the anti-aliasing? Does it improve the efficiency of it?


The other AA in game is just FXAA. So as far as choosing high med or low is just tasters choice. If I had to use the in game FXAA I would use low or medium since high seems to blur the image too much.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The other AA in game is just FXAA. So as far as choosing high med or low is just tasters choice. If I had to use the in game FXAA I would use low or medium since high seems to blur the image too much.


Yeah. I think if you use both AAs on MAX and use motion blur on top of that, you lose a competitive edge. it's quite nice on the campaign though


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Yeah. I think if you use both AAs on MAX and use motion blur on top of that, you lose a competitive edge. it's quite nice on the campaign though


For sure. In any single player game I go for max Image Quality that I can get while staying close to 60 FPS. In BF3 the only thing I need for IQ is V sync and my mouse handles that without input lag(or none I can feel)....everything else is to keep a steady 60ish fps since dips hurt your hit detection. I am also planning on going 120 hz for BF4 so hopefully I can drop v sync as well.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> For sure. In any single player game I go for max Image Quality that I can get while staying close to 60 FPS. In BF3 the only thing I need for IQ is V sync and my mouse handles that without input lag(or none I can feel)....everything else is to keep a steady 60ish fps since dips hurt your hit detection. I am also planning on going 120 hz for BF4 so hopefully I can drop v sync as well.


BF4 is going to be optimized for 60FPS, so by all means you can get 120Hz with a powerhouse 6970 card. I think BF3 was coded for 30fps, though I may be mistaken.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The other AA in game is just FXAA. So as far as choosing high med or low is just tasters choice. If I had to use the in game FXAA I would use low or medium since high seems to blur the image too much.


Yeah, low is still a little too blurry for me, so I got my FXAA fix with an injector, and just use 2x MSAA.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Yeah, low is still a little too blurry for me, so I got my FXAA fix with an injector, and just use 2x MSAA.


SMAA injector? Was going to mention that and forget to put it in at the end. If you are running a config that doesn't allow MSAA or only 2x MSAA then SMAA via an injector is still better than the games FXAA.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> SMAA injector? Was going to mention that and forget to put it in at the end. If you are running a config that doesn't allow MSAA or only 2x MSAA then SMAA via an injector is still better than the games FXAA.


Oops, yeah its SMAA. My bad. I used SweetFX to do so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting conversation! I'll have to check my settings when I get back on home.
My settings are just everything on ultra, no idea if that's good or bad performance wise, but I don't have many problems maintaining 60fps


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting conversation! I'll have to check my settings when I get back on home.
> My settings are just everything on ultra, no idea if that's good or bad performance wise, but I don't have many problems maintaining 60fps


On a PC you should have no trouble with ultra and 60 fps. AO and MSAA are the only real heavy hitters for a system like yours. Out of the values that have low, medium, high, and ultra the ones that is the most of a performance hog is mesh and textures but you should still be fine. On a laptop with a mobile GPU totally different story.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> On a PC you should have no trouble with ultra and 60 fps. AO and MSAA are the only real heavy hitters for a system like yours. Out of the values that have low, medium, high, and ultra the ones that is the most of a performance hog is mesh and textures but you should still be fine. On a laptop with a mobile GPU totally different story.


ah that's why my cousin might be having to run on medium on his laptop. He can't run on ultra as it is just too laggy.
His got a great laptop, with a gtx770m inside and an i7. I'll tell him to reduce his settings in that respect.
On mine, I think I got 4x msaa, can't be sure thus I'll have to check!
Btw! Could you add me on bblog? Would be good to game together.
Soldier name is Totallydubbedhd







!

Edit: I think it's like this on my pc:
http://assets.vr-zone.net/13625/graphical-settings.jpg

What would you change on my pc and then on my cousin's laptop for good performance to eye candy level







?


----------



## Bluemustang

Anyone been getting this?

"Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player xx (for 0 minutes) ... This PB Server Requires (A1386 C2.331) - Error loading pbc"

I tried updating that pbsec.htm file from evenbalance with no luck. This used to auto update whats goin on? I cant play for more then a min without this crap. Happens on all servers too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had that for no apparent reason on a server, so I restarted the pc and it solved itself


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I do know that i should stay between 310 and 315 but still not tight enough i see people make tight turns and i feel like they're almost drifting with it still i'll try to do my best


I do 295-300


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah that's why my cousin might be having to run on medium on his laptop. He can't run on ultra as it is just too laggy.
> His got a great laptop, with a gtx770m inside and an i7. I'll tell him to reduce his settings in that respect.
> On mine, I think I got 4x msaa, can't be sure thus I'll have to check!
> Btw! Could you add me on bblog? Would be good to game together.
> Soldier name is Totallydubbedhd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Edit: I think it's like this on my pc:
> http://assets.vr-zone.net/13625/graphical-settings.jpg
> 
> What would you change on my pc and then on my cousin's laptop for good performance to eye candy level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That's odd. I have an i7 Haswell CPU and a GTX765m on my laptop and I can run most Ultra and get 50 ish FPS. I prefer losing 10 FPS to my 60hz monitor to compensate for better quality.
Though with laptops, GPUs aren't nearly as consistent as desktops. One day, I'll get a solid 60, the next day it's 45. I think it has to do with thermals since the airflow is extremely limited in a laptop, and when it overheats, the GPU runs less efficiently. I haven't ever seen any screen tearing, and I don't even use V-sync. I would tinker with the custom settings and eventually he will be running 60. Try turning the FX quality down, it actually makes smoke more transparent.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> On a PC you should have no trouble with ultra and 60 fps. AO and MSAA are the only real heavy hitters for a system like yours. Out of the values that have low, medium, high, and ultra the ones that is the most of a performance hog is mesh and textures but you should still be fine. On a laptop with a mobile GPU totally different story.


Speaking of GPUs, could I (theoretically) buy a Nvidia desktop card and plug it in to my laptop since it supports USB 3.0? it wouldn't run as fast as a PCIE port but still, it's an interesting concept.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah that's why my cousin might be having to run on medium on his laptop. He can't run on ultra as it is just too laggy.
> His got a great laptop, with a gtx770m inside and an i7. I'll tell him to reduce his settings in that respect.
> On mine, I think I got 4x msaa, can't be sure thus I'll have to check!
> Btw! Could you add me on bblog? Would be good to game together.
> Soldier name is Totallydubbedhd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Edit: I think it's like this on my pc:
> http://assets.vr-zone.net/13625/graphical-settings.jpg
> 
> What would you change on my pc and then on my cousin's laptop for good performance to eye candy level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Well for that screenshot you can lose the motion blur. Just set it to off on the left. If you like some I would say drop the value down to a low number. With 4x MSAA you can most likely drop the AA post completely or leave it on low. Field of view is vertical and personal pref but I like 80. 75 would be the lowest I would use. None of this stuff will actually affect game performance but might help you target ID a little faster. Oh and colorblind mode ON even if you aren't colorblind. I don't see it there but if you have the option use it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluemustang*
> 
> Anyone been getting this?
> 
> "Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player xx (for 0 minutes) ... This PB Server Requires (A1386 C2.331) - Error loading pbc"
> 
> I tried updating that pbsec.htm file from evenbalance with no luck. This used to auto update whats goin on? I cant play for more then a min without this crap. Happens on all servers too.


The server most likely has old pb info or something. It happens on occasion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That certainly is an interesting point. I would love to know that as well. It really depends if you can route the gpu usage to usb, and more so to that port. Would be epic if you could, I must say.

As for the fps, well my cousin was getting 60fps on campaign, but then during intense fighting, it dropped to 20fps and started jittering.
And that was on campaign, where the fps would be higher than multiplayer. On mp...it was unplayable, well put simply it felt really laggy.
In all honesty the difference between high and ultra on a 15'' screen on a laptop was hard to spot.
But on my pc, it was very easy to spot the differences, on a 23" ips monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Well for that screenshot you can lose the motion blur. Just set it to off on the left. If you like some I would say drop the value down to a low number. With 4x MSAA you can most likely drop the AA post completely or leave it on low. Field of view is vertical and personal pref but I like 80. 75 would be the lowest I would use. None of this stuff will actually affect game performance but might help you target ID a little faster. Oh and colorblind mode ON even if you aren't colorblind. I don't see it there but if you have the option use it.
> The server most likely has old pb info or something. It happens on occasion.


thanks for the reply! Is this what you recommend for my pc though or my cousin's laptop?
Also why colour blind mode?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That certainly is an interesting point. I would love to know that as well. It really depends if you can route the gpu usage to usb, and more so to that port. Would be epic if you could, I must say.
> 
> As for the fps, well my cousin was getting 60fps on campaign, but then during intense fighting, it dropped to 20fps and started jittering.
> And that was on campaign, where the fps would be higher than multiplayer. On mp...it was unplayable, well put simply it felt really laggy.
> In all honesty the difference between high and ultra on a 15'' screen on a laptop was hard to spot.
> But on my pc, it was very easy to spot the differences, on a 23" ips monitor
> thanks for the reply! Is this what you recommend for my pc though or my cousin's laptop?
> Also why colour blind mode?


It adds a shadow to the 3d markers making them easier to range and see. Especially the friendly blue markers.
Also a good point about monitor size in comparison to the reso used. I have used the same 23 inch on this rig since I got it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It adds a shadow to the 3d markers making them easier to range and see. Especially the friendly blue markers.
> Also a good point about monitor size in comparison to the reso used. I have used the same 23 inch on this rig since I got it.


thanks again, reps all round!


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I do 295-300


305-315 it is


----------



## Thoth420

Old but still my favorite episode of the series:


----------



## tango bango

I need more support for punkbuster. I chat with EA support and gave me these instructions to update punkbuster.

Quote:


> ShobhitMake sure Punkbuster is running properly
> 
> 1. Press and hold the Windows key + R on your keyboard.
> 
> 2. Type services.msc and click OK.
> 
> 3. Verify that PnkBstrA and PnkBstrB appear.
> 
> o If these services appear but do not say 'Started' next to them, right-click on the first one and select Properties.
> 
> o Under the Startup pull down menu, select Automatic.
> 
> o Press the Start button just below the pull down.
> 
> o Repeat this for the other service if necessary


I downloaded from here. http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php

Now the problems.

I have PnkBstrA but not PnkBstB . After many attempts to update I finally just uninstalled punkbuster threw window uninstaller. Thinking a fresh new version would help. Now punkbuster won't reinstall. So any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wow AMD thanks again for NOTHING, now with 13.8 CCC for 7950 CF, BF3 plays choppy and plus has huge screen flickering and artifacting

And they broke skyrim too. There's no winning for me, 6950 CF was good, 7950 CF is bad


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Some more shoddy gameplay uploaded.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> That's odd. I have an i7 Haswell CPU and a GTX765m on my laptop and I can run most Ultra and get 50 ish FPS. I prefer losing 10 FPS to my 60hz monitor to compensate for better quality.
> Though with laptops, GPUs aren't nearly as consistent as desktops. One day, I'll get a solid 60, the next day it's 45. I think it has to do with thermals since the airflow is extremely limited in a laptop, and when it overheats, the GPU runs less efficiently. I haven't ever seen any screen tearing, and I don't even use V-sync. I would tinker with the custom settings and eventually he will be running 60. Try turning the FX quality down, it actually makes smoke more transparent.
> Speaking of GPUs, could I (theoretically) buy a Nvidia desktop card and plug it in to my laptop since it supports USB 3.0? it wouldn't run as fast as a PCIE port but still, it's an interesting concept.


Thunderbolt adapter like the one msi showed.


----------



## davcc22

hmm hate toi seem to be able to run BF3 on high @30ps ion my sig rig how in the heck is this possible


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> hmm hate toi seem to be able to run BF3 on high @30ps ion my sig rig how in the heck is this possible


Mate, it's because you have an Nvidia GT 630M, which isn't _optimized_ to run 60fps on high/ultra settings. But 30 on high is good, at least you are meeting the max that console players get. I also recommend getting a total of 8GB RAM, and then you really won't need more. What clock is your CPU?

If you want to have the best advantage possible, you need to get over 30FPS! Turn Motion Blur, Anti Aliasing (Post and Deferred), and Ambient Occlusion OFF. An-isotropic filter 8X. Terrain Deco and FX quality: Medium. All the rest, High.This are the least important settings; this will give you a sharper picture. You can thank me if you get close to 45FPS with these settings







. If you want it to be a hare smoother for your liking, set the AA post to LOW.

Hopefully this helps a ton! It is the best bang-for-your-buck so to speak. With these, you should be getting a maximum of 50-ish and a minimum of 35-ish (don't quote me though). I tell you these settings, because this is what I struggled with initially on my laptops.

This is what I listen to when I counter knife a Recon's face trying to knife and barrel ram me concurrently. xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great post, I'll forward that to my cousin too! Plus rep!


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great post, I'll forward that to my cousin too! Plus rep!


Thanks for the support! I appreciate it


----------



## TheYonderGod

No, put everything on low with that GPU. If you're getting 60+ fps then turn up mesh, don't turn up anything else unless you're getting more than 60 MINIMUM (as in it never goes under 60)
You can barely even tell the difference between low and high while playing anyways.


----------



## chrisguitar

Not sure where tpo put this but here;

When I play Battlefield 3 on my pc, I get a BSOD after about 1 minute of playing. My specs are below, I'm running the 326.41 driver. Settings are on high with 2 times AA IIRC, 4 at max

What is going on? I've never had this problem before, granted I haven't played BF3 since I last OC'd my machine.

Should I change back to WHQL drivers? (320.49)


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> Not sure where tpo put this but here;
> 
> When I play Battlefield 3 on my pc, I get a BSOD after about 1 minute of playing. My specs are below, I'm running the 326.41 driver. Settings are on high with 2 times AA IIRC, 4 at max
> 
> What is going on? I've never had this problem before, granted I haven't played BF3 since I last OC'd my machine.
> 
> Should I change back to WHQL drivers? (320.49)


I had this problem when I first oc'd my gpu's. I turned down the oc(even though is passed all testing) a bit and all was good.

Sounds like a unstable oc on something.

Edit: It could possibly be driver related, but not sure what issues are caused by nvidea drivers.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I had this problem when I first oc'd my gpu's. I turned down the oc(even though is passed all testing) a bit and all was good.
> 
> Sounds like a unstable oc on something.


okay will report back


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I had this problem when I first oc'd my gpu's. I turned down the oc(even though is passed all testing) a bit and all was good.
> 
> Sounds like a unstable oc on something.
> 
> Edit: It could possibly be driver related, but not sure what issues are caused by nvidea drivers.


yep thank mate i did change the drivers but i also de clocked my gpu back to stock and its fine







thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yah was going to say oc related. Bsods can be caused from drivers, but more often than not it is oc related.


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> yep thank mate i did change the drivers but i also de clocked my gpu back to stock and its fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


Glad you got it worked out. Bf3 can be very picky when it comes to oc's.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No, put everything on low with that GPU. If you're getting 60+ fps then turn up mesh, don't turn up anything else unless you're getting more than 60 MINIMUM (as in it never goes under 60)
> You can barely even tell the difference between low and high while playing anyways.


What I wrote was a suggestion, though I do not know the exacts of the GPU. I agree, LOW would be ideal. I guess I was thinking of a high-end GT class, whereas his GPU is low/middle end of the GTs. On my laptop's GTX 765m, on 16 player maps, I can run all ultra and get in the 50s. 64 player is a _completely_ different story. I usually adjust two to three of the settings -- mainly the AAs, FX, and Terrain Deco down to high.

My philosophy is, if you can't run a SOLID (consistent) 50 FPS, you _need_ to lower your settings, even if the picture quality is degraded. I absolutely can't stand arbitrary hit detection and, lag in general.









It's strange, but on the consoles, 30FPS seems much smoother than PC equivalent FPS. When I got BF3 for my PS3, I realised how much I really missed 60FPS.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> What I wrote was a suggestion, though I do not know the exacts of the GPU. I agree, LOW would be ideal. I guess I was thinking of a high-end GT class, whereas his GPU is low/middle end of the GTs. On my laptop's GTX 765m, on 16 player maps, I can run all ultra and get in the 50s. 64 player is a _completely_ different story. I usually adjust two to three of the settings -- mainly the AAs, FX, and Terrain Deco down to high.
> 
> My philosophy is, if you can't run a SOLID (consistent) 50 FPS, you _need_ to lower your settings, even if the picture quality is degraded. I absolutely can't stand arbitrary hit detection and, lag in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange, but on the consoles, 30FPS seems much smoother than PC equivalent FPS. When I got BF3 for my PS3, I realised how much I really missed 60FPS.


Imo if you have a 60hz monitor you should set your settings so that you get 60 _minimum_ on 64 player maps with tons of action, even that is bad to me though, 100 minimum is decent, I have everything except Mesh on [email protected] so I never go under my refresh rate of 144hz


----------



## chrisguitar

I can't believe it, not playing this game for a while actually makes me enjoy it a whole lot more when i come back to it unlike other FPS's.

Off topic;
Grammar wise, due to FPS being an abbreviation of First Person Shooter, do you use just the ' or do you use 's?

I'm thinking its with the S as there isn't an S on the end of the word Shooter?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I can't believe it, not playing this game for a while actually makes me enjoy it a whole lot more when i come back to it unlike other FPS's.


Taking breaks with this game is essential to continued enjoyment. Play too often and you'll find yourself getting irrationally irritated at smallest things.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Taking breaks with this game is essential to continued enjoyment. Play too often and you'll find yourself getting irrationally irritated at smallest things.


Agreed, I play it daily, but sometimes I take a break for a couple of days. But I have to say I still enjoy it as much (or more) than when it was released.


----------



## DizzlePro

this server is a joke

i single handedly bring the team back from baserape, then the admin switches me to the losing team








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66713215/


----------



## afdude2018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> this server is a joke
> 
> i single handedly bring the team back from baserape, then the admin switches me to the losing team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66713215/


I absolutely hate being switched to the losing team. I was having one of my best games ever a couple weeks ago when I got switched to the losing team and never got another kill the rest of the game. The other team sucked that bad. Few of us tried to bring the team out of the abyss, but we were no match for my former teammates. Pissed me off so much I stopped playing for about a week.


----------



## dealio

i usually Alt+F4 immediately if i get "balanced" to a team that is getting based raped


----------



## DizzlePro

Ok i have been Banned from that same server, no reason


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Ok i have been Banned from that same server, no reason


Metabans or some dumb crap. Tons of people on that list for no good reason and lots of servers(even some of the more legit and adult ones) use it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I personally don't like baseraping even if I'm winning I don't baserape I wait for them to come to me I just feel like a stupid noob if I baserape also anyone of you ever shot an enemy chopper pilot with the jet's cannons and was called a noob and were you ever got disabled with a jet so you jumped out and shot the jet that shot you with a RPG or SWAM and were called a noob again I really love doing these stuff

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I personally don't like baseraping even if I'm winning I don't baserape I wait for them to come to me I just feel like a stupid noob if I baserape also anyone of you ever shot an enemy chopper pilot with the jet's cannons and was called a noob and were you ever got disabled with a jet so you jumped out and shot the jet that shot you with a RPG or SWAM and were called a noob again I really love doing these stuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


so pretty much any map but OP metro?

Any other map in BF3 can come back from a base rape with 64 people.

It annoys the crap out me that so many Aussie servers are 24/7 op metro 2 bajillion tickets


----------



## Thoth420

I think this weekend is double XP. Might try and go from 50 colonel to like 75.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> this server is a joke
> 
> i single handedly bring the team back from baserape, then the admin switches me to the losing team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66713215/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Ok i have been Banned from that same server, no reason


its a no baserape server. also they use fair ratio. doubt its a perma-ban unless you totally ignored the request to die more often than you kill, lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> *its a no baserape server*. also they use fair ratio. doubt its a perma-ban unless you totally ignored the request to die more often than you kill, lol


This is true. There is a votenuke in place. 99% of games on that server are fought around B flag for the majority. There are some stupid rules like no m67 nades whereas every other explosive goes but for metro it is worth the rules and couple of sometimes questionable admin decisions for the no baserape rule.


----------



## DoomDash

Still trying to fix this error:



Tried different drivers, different in game settings, underclocking my GPU and lowering the voltage, ect ect.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I think this weekend is double XP. Might try and go from 50 colonel to like 75.


Hahaha I wish! I'm a COL14. lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Hahaha I wish! I'm a COL14. lol


That is still alot of time played man don't sell yourself short.


----------



## tango bango

What do you guys think about how I play? I play very aggressively and go after the objective. Usually a team player, but some times just play lone wolf. I also try to use strategy as a offence and defense. Such ways as flanking and sneaky ways.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What do you guys think about how I play? I play very aggressively and go after the objective. Usually a team player, but some times just play lone wolf. I also try to use strategy as a offence and defense. Such ways as flanking and sneaky ways.


Flanking on a 64 Metro is virtually impossible. I've seen it done, a COL100 will somehow sneak behind roughly 30 guys, and mow them down with some rubbish MG like a Type 88. Just seeing the killcam for that makes me rage quit. They're like gods. The second I try to do that, I am either grenade spammed or sniped. I prefer 32 player, since it's not sheer chaos centered around grenades and M320s. Though, 64 is fun occasionally, just not as practical.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Flanking on a 64 Metro is virtually impossible. I've seen it done, a COL100 will somehow sneak behind roughly 30 guys, and mow them down with some rubbish MG like a Type 88. They're like gods. The second I try to do that, I am either grenade spammed or sniped. I prefer 32 player, since it's not sheer chaos centered around grenades and M320s. Though, 64 is fun occasionally, just not as practical.


The best way to pull that is if your team is winning B off the bat from the low side(and most likely eventually will get pushed back) using the sprint perk(and if you can load in the game fast enough) get around to the area near A but not on the burn. Hide wait for the enemy to establish B and then come in from behind. Sometimes people just get up back stairs or get a solid push through lockers and do it that way too. Try the first method some time...it's boring but smart and could save a game.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I sure wish they would either reduce the number of rocket pods the jets can use, increase reload time drastically or reduce the damage output they do against ground units. Maybe all three. Something needs to be done. I don't care how good a person is, no single person should have the ability dominate an entire server. That's far too much power in the hands of one person. Nerf jets restore balance.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This is true. There is a votenuke in place. 99% of games on that server are fought around B flag for the majority. There are some stupid rules like no m67 nades whereas every other explosive goes but for metro it is worth the rules and couple of sometimes questionable admin decisions for the no baserape rule.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> its a no baserape server. also they use fair ratio. doubt its a perma-ban unless you totally ignored the request to die more often than you kill, lol


this post was one their site
Quote:


> it is unlikely you will be unbanned if you have the following or a combination of the following stats:
> 1. Greater than 2.5 k/d ratio on your soldiers account.
> 2. Higher than a 20% accuracy on your soldiers account.
> 3. Twice the amount of kills than anyone else on the server.
> 4. Consistantly high battle reports especially on metro based servers.


http://elite-force-one.webs.com/apps/forums/topics/show/8850211-check-your-stats-before-making-an-unban-request-read-here-


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I sure wish they would either reduce the number of rocket pods the jets can use, increase reload time drastically or reduce the damage output they do against ground units. Maybe all three. Something needs to be done. I don't care how good a person is, no single person should have the ability dominate an entire server. That's far too much power in the hands of one person. Nerf jets restore balance.


That's what I've been saying the whole time. Jets just ruin the game on any map they're on unless the pilots on both sides are incredibly balanced so they're constantly fighting each other and don't have time to attack the ground. My conquest filterset literally has every single map except jet maps selected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Flanking on a 64 Metro is virtually impossible. I've seen it done, a COL100 will somehow sneak behind roughly 30 guys, and mow them down with some rubbish MG like a Type 88. Just seeing the killcam for that makes me rage quit. They're like gods. The second I try to do that, I am either grenade spammed or sniped. I prefer 32 player, since it's not sheer chaos centered around grenades and M320s. Though, 64 is fun occasionally, just not as practical.






Yeah 32 player no explosives metro is actually pretty fun.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I sure wish they would either reduce the number of rocket pods the jets can use, increase reload time drastically or reduce the damage output they do against ground units. Maybe all three. Something needs to be done. I don't care how good a person is, no single person should have the ability dominate an entire server. That's far too much power in the hands of one person. Nerf jets restore balance.


I love jets not so good with it though


----------



## Ghost12

Jets wont get balanced now. Unfortunately if something so powerful is put into the right hands it is naturally going to ruin the balance. Same with most vehicles but the problem with jets is they face so little threat, where a tank for example, even with a good player in control is facing constant multiple threats. Jets will return in the next game and the same balance problem will recur when there is only 1 team with a decent pilot. The best to hope for is a decent selection of maps both with and without jets. it would not be too bad if the physics of flight were somewhat real, flying at crawl speed to machine gun infantry, ceiling exploiting, bouncing off trees and continuing to fly etc etc etc . Jets in bf3 are ridiculous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not going to lie, my cousin, my friend and I in a tank (3rd seat enabled) on Xbox, utterly destroy everything.
Would be the same on PC, but my cousin and I haven't unlocked everything for the tank yet


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, my cousin, my friend and I in a tank (3rd seat enabled) on Xbox, utterly destroy everything.
> Would be the same on PC, but my cousin and I haven't unlocked everything for the tank yet


Can own servers in tank playing solo often but 3 in comms would be deadly and is really what it is designed for. *DOUBLE XP IS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup! People say the guided missile is OP. I disagree, as you need communication to make it work.
So I other words people rate teamwork and communication as OP.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Jets wont get balanced now. Unfortunately if something so powerful is put into the right hands it is naturally going to ruin the balance. Same with most vehicles but the problem with jets is they face so little threat, where a tank for example, even with a good player in control is facing constant multiple threats. Jets will return in the next game and the same balance problem will recur when there is only 1 team with a decent pilot. The best to hope for is a decent selection of maps both with and without jets. it would not be too bad if the physics of flight were somewhat real, flying at crawl speed to machine gun infantry, ceiling exploiting, bouncing off trees and continuing to fly etc etc etc . Jets in bf3 are ridiculous.


They face constant threat 2 enemy jets and the enemy heli with it's heat seeker,missile tv and machine gun also any guy with a stinger or igla the enemy lav


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup! People say the guided missile is OP. I disagree, as you need communication to make it work.
> So I other words people rate teamwork and communication as OP.


Guided missile is a complete waste of time imo without 3 in comms, there is very rarely a soflam, random gunners mostly do not have the 3rd seat unlocked and even if they did would not use it as can not then shoot passing birds and trees. I never change my tank loadout for any map and I do well enough on most playing solo. 90% of tank fights are easy, most are filed with recon`s and support players that bail at the first smell of smoke, then they become an easy target for my hmg. That is the single most important change I made in a tank, from lmg to hmg. Hmg is op


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You only need 2 for it to work.
3rd is only there for repairing and infantry killing


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You only need 2 for it to work.
> 3rd is only there for repairing and infantry killing


I know you need two lol but if only 2 then whilst the partner is spotting/designating you have no machine gun which on most heavy traffic lane maps (Caspian) would leave you vulnerable, same if the second man repairing. It is designed for a 3 man crew to be unstoppable though agree could/can be used with 2. I personally never use guided, I do not trust gunners, most tanks run smoke and is easy enough to hit heli`s with normal cannon/hmg combo. Guided is ok if you camp more on say AK maps and can manage to keep a good distance from targets. Just personal choice I guess like all things in the game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

True say. although I never camp. I use guided as a means of taking out tanks and air vehicles out faster. We always play for the objective, ie. Getting the conquest victory


----------



## Ghost12

Well I stuck up for the Ef1 server and platoon in yesterday`s discussion, set up for a game today, playing from the US side, went 7 kills 1 death. Killed the admin/owner twice in the process then got kicked. Check this kick reason lol.

http://gyazo.com/ab3410fe1b68c0144c3fdf5b10f2daee


----------



## hamzta09

Does anyone here have a vid where smoke is moved by the rotors of helis?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, my cousin, my friend and I in a tank (3rd seat enabled) on Xbox, utterly destroy everything.
> Would be the same on PC, but my cousin and I haven't unlocked everything for the tank yet


Nonsense. All it takes is two decent people in two tanks and you go down easily. Tanks aren't difficult to be good at. If you and your friend ran up against Ghost and I, for example, I doubt we'd even notice you guys as anything special. Just saying that balance is pretty easily restored on the ground. The repair torch nerf is both a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's like saying if there was 5 guys on front of me they have better chances of killing me.
Of course they do, you out number us...
That said if I start taking cover and my cousin repairs whilst you are on your own, well you stand no chance, both tank drivers.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's like saying if there was 5 guys on front of me they have better chances of killing me.
> Of course they do, you out number us...
> That said if I start taking cover and my cousin repairs whilst you are on your own, well you stand no chance, both tank drivers.


lol you really think one torch can keep up with two shells at a time? Must be a completely different game on consoles. Oh that's right, because you're taking cover behind a rock we just won't know how to handle that. You completely glazed over the whole point, that it is very easily balanced on the ground. Not so much in the air.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've dealt with two tanks on pc and on console. More so, this is all theoretical, no idea why you're getting pissed off or offensive towards what I'm posting.
Sigh...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've dealt with two tanks on pc and on console. More so, this is all theoretical, no idea why you're getting pissed off or offensive towards what I'm posting.
> Sigh...


I'm not getting upset just trying to keep ego's in check. People come in here saying they dominate this or can't be beat in that and its nonsense. ANd that's not why I responded to you in the first place but you keep missing that and focusing on ego defending.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol one of those again...sure whatever you say dear.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie, my cousin, my friend and I in a tank (3rd seat enabled) on Xbox, utterly destroy everything.
> *Would be the same on PC*, but my cousin and I haven't unlocked everything for the tank yet


nah, PC players are not that bad















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Nonsense. All it takes is two decent people in two tanks and you go down easily. Tanks aren't difficult to be good at. If you and your friend ran up against Ghost and I, for example, I doubt we'd even notice you guys as anything special. Just saying that balance is pretty easily restored on the ground. The repair torch nerf is both a blessing and a curse.


agreed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let's move away from the subject before someone gets warned about disrespecting members









Ps. Pc players are non the better than console players. I game on both and I'm not a fanboy unlike most PC gamers. Used to be a pc gamer for a long time, then moved to consoles, then came back to pc.

The amount of times I've heard pc gamers boast about how good they are and disrespect console gamers is uncountable. Furthermore, most PC gamers don't own nor play on console.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Mate, it's because you have an Nvidia GT 630M, which isn't _optimized_ to run 60fps on high/ultra settings. But 30 on high is good, at least you are meeting the max that console players get. I also recommend getting a total of 8GB RAM, and then you really won't need more. What clock is your CPU?
> 
> If you want to have the best advantage possible, you need to get over 30FPS! Turn Motion Blur, Anti Aliasing (Post and Deferred), and Ambient Occlusion OFF. An-isotropic filter 8X. Terrain Deco and FX quality: Medium. All the rest, High.This are the least important settings; this will give you a sharper picture. You can thank me if you get close to 45FPS with these settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you want it to be a hare smoother for your liking, set the AA post to LOW.
> 
> Hopefully this helps a ton! It is the best bang-for-your-buck so to speak. With these, you should be getting a maximum of 50-ish and a minimum of 35-ish (don't quote me though). I tell you these settings, because this is what I struggled with initially on my laptops.
> 
> This is what I listen to when I counter knife a Recon's face trying to knife and barrel ram me concurrently. xD


thanis man I'll play some more when mybgpu is stable damming this dodgy driver on my desktop


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's move away from the subject before someone gets warned about disrespecting members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. Pc players are non the better than console players. I game on both and I'm not a fanboy unlike most PC gamers. Used to be a pc gamer for a long time, then moved to consoles, then came back to pc.
> 
> The amount of times I've heard pc gamers boast about how good they are and disrespect console gamers is uncountable. Furthermore, most PC gamers don't own nor play on console.


I would have to say that most decent pc players are much better on what they play on. I have many friends that have came over and been horrible because they cant play without a controller and with it they get demolished in multiplayer on pc.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well I stuck up for the Ef1 server and platoon in yesterday`s discussion, set up for a game today, playing from the US side, went 7 kills 1 death. Killed the admin/owner twice in the process then got kicked. Check this kick reason lol.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ab3410fe1b68c0144c3fdf5b10f2daee


the admins a joke, he pretty much kicks/bans any good players & makes up an stupid excuse for it, if he want it's to be a noob only server then he should put it in the name,

these are the servers rules which i found on the site
Quote:


> It is unlikely you will be unbanned if you have the following or a combination of the following stats:
> 1. Greater than 2.5 k/d ratio on your soldiers account.
> 2. Higher than a 20% accuracy on your soldiers account.
> 3. Twice the amount of kills than anyone else on the server.
> 4. Consistantly high battle reports especially on metro based servers.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> the admins a joke, he pretty much kicks/bans any good players & makes up an stupid excuse for it, if he want it's to be a noob only server then he should put it in the name,
> 
> these are the servers rules which i found on the site


You're right this is a joke


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> I would have to say that most decent pc players are much better on what they play on. I have many friends that have came over and been horrible because they cant play without a controller and with it they get demolished in multiplayer on pc.


that doesn't mean they are bad players, just not used to the controls. Same happened to me, it took me a good 10hrs to get used to mouse and kb. I in fact was playing with a controller on the pc and doing quite good. However after experiencing ridiculous tank turning speeds with the mouse, I had enough and bought a new mouse, keyboard and started getting used to it. Now I never play with the controller and can't stand it on pc.


----------



## chrisguitar

This is how I play BF3.

If there is someone dominating in a tank, I leave.
If there is someone dominating in a jet, I leave.

By dominating I mean owning the map and no one attempting to blow it up.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> This is how I play BF3.
> 
> If there is someone dominating in a tank, I leave.
> If there is someone dominating in a jet, I leave.
> 
> By dominating I mean owning the map and no one attempting to blow it up.


I do the exact opposite. My favourite class is the Engi! I sneak around the Tanks, fire an RPG in the back, and it is an instant disable. Then, I hide, and fire another. Jets are just pests, unless its a team of all 100s, I learn to ignore them. In my perspective, jets are somewhat....meh. The're not the most "Team Oriented" and "PTFO" . Unless you are really good with them, I would get good with the Tanks or Choppers.

Which brings me to my second point. If a chopper is completely base-raping and annihilating our team, I usually get out my stinger/IGLA and take a few shots. Otherwise, I might rage, or counter him with another AC. Never do I jet-ram, even though it works, it is against Battlefield 3 ethics and is considered a felony.. Sort of.









I've done it once or twice, but decided it really is a bottom-feeding move that just angers people to an extreme level.


----------



## afdude2018

Had a pretty fun evening. Got on a team with some great teamwork. Love it when teammates know how important it is to get some soflams up. I was blowing some stuff up left and right. Also helped when an ammo box gets placed right at my feet where I'm well hidden. Awesome!


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> I do the exact opposite. My favourite class is the Engi! I sneak around the Tanks, fire an RPG in the back, and it is an instant disable. Then, I hide, and fire another. Jets are just pests, unless its a team of all 100s, I learn to ignore them. In my perspective, jets are somewhat....meh. The're not the most "Team Oriented" and "PTFO" . Unless you are really good with them, I would get good with the Tanks or Choppers.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point. If a chopper is completely base-raping and annihilating our team, I usually get out my stinger/IGLA and take a few shots. Otherwise, I might rage, or counter him with another AC. Never do I jet-ram, even though it works, it is against Battlefield 3 ethics and is considered a felony.. Sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it once or twice, but decided it really is a bottom-feeding move that just angers people to an extreme level.


You missed me, I mean completely dominating. Usually now every server I go on is filled with lvl 100's.

I'm only level 3 colonel. I just don't play all that often any more (used to play daily but got so annoyed I left).

I honestly don't know what it is anymore, I tried playing today and can't get into any pc game recently.

I think it might be the fact that many pc gamer don't use mics, i feel like im playing against bots half the time.

I have like 20 games on my pc but still I crawl back to my 30fps bf3 because nearly everyone and their dog have a headset and talk.

It's a shame really, I love my pc but I feel so lost playing on it and I think bf3 did it to me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> I do the exact opposite. My favourite class is the Engi! I sneak around the Tanks, fire an RPG in the back, and it is an instant disable. Then, I hide, and fire another. Jets are just pests, unless its a team of all 100s, I learn to ignore them. In my perspective, jets are somewhat....meh. The're not the most "Team Oriented" and "PTFO" . Unless you are really good with them, I would get good with the Tanks or Choppers.
> 
> Which brings me to my second point. If a chopper is completely base-raping and annihilating our team, I usually get out my stinger/IGLA and take a few shots. Otherwise, I might rage, or counter him with another AC. Never do I jet-ram, even though it works, it is against *Battlefield 3 ethics* and is considered a felony.. Sort of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it once or twice, but decided it really is a bottom-feeding move that just angers people to an extreme level.


This made me lol. Do not expect any level of ethics. The game is full of bottom feeding moves.


----------



## DizzlePro

check this out, http://www.scan.co.uk/info/guide/proinfantrybattlefield3

I pretty much do new all this anyway but it may be useful to some of you

i also agree that the support class is useless


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Support class is useless!?
I hope you meant the sniper class lol


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> check this out, http://www.scan.co.uk/info/guide/proinfantrybattlefield3
> 
> I pretty much do new all this anyway but it may be useful to some of you
> 
> i also agree that the *support class is useless*


The way it is played by many is useless. When used correctly to feed the squad/team ammo it is essential. How many ammo boxes can be found on a large conquest map though, I have had to pick up a lot more kits lately ( and picked up kits never ceases to surprise me how awful some set ups are). Too many bad support with 6 kills 20 deaths constantly trying to c4 tanks. I extended my nemesis streak to 13 the other day on Firestorm, the same idiot trying to c4 me from every angle possible including from a chopper lol. He must have been raging mad, called me a hacker, was a lvl 90.


----------



## Thoth420

I see alot of people in these forums that want a better experience from BF....why don't we organize a clan for 4 since with commander it is going to be more strategy oriented(one would hope)?
I mean sure some of us argue like married couples but in my experience that actually makes for some of the best(and at times hilarious) groups to play with.

Remember communities make or break online games. BF3 is a good case study for that. In that interview someone linked in the BF4 thread...they asked the dude a few times about e sports and his reply was simple. E sports are the bi product of a stable solid game. We are trying to make a solid game with BF4 so if esports happen that is a community reaction....."we aren't an esports company....we make fun games". Idk maybe I drink the DICE kool aid but I picture with some solid clans competing that BF4 could be quite a fun time....for a long time....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm up for that


----------



## cowie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> This made me lol. Do not expect any level of ethics. The game is full of bottom feeding moves.


You are not kidding as a matter of fact raming is what ea wants you to counter helo rape with... its in the rules of conduct


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hi guys I wanted to see if I'm good or not with the jets so is 246 jet kills good for 50 hours of gameplay

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hi guys I wanted to see if I'm good or not with the jets so is 246 jet kills good for 50 hours of gameplay
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


What a strange question, although I have to be honest and say that its not great. But dont worry about it, just keep practicing. Almost 2000 kills in 50 hours in the Hornet


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cowie*
> 
> You are not kidding as a matter of fact raming is what ea wants you to counter helo rape with... its in the rules of conduct


Kind of the air version of rushing that mcom sacrifice to stop a last second disarm. I mean sacrifice is part of war so it does kind of make sense.
Most things in Battlefield are pretty even when you consider what they are for face value. Perfect balance is just not possible and if you really try and picture what that would look like in a war game....a stalemate fest. Metrofield B essentially.

Team play makes the game. Of there are a few things DICE just executed poorly but nobody is perfect. They did say they designed BF4 so it could be patched and updated easier and that is a big thing they are going to focus on.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> What a strange question, although I have to be honest and say that its not great. But dont worry about it, just keep practicing. Almost 2000 kills in 50 hours in the Hornet


This is my first 50 hours of gameplay really and holy mother of God 2000 kills how did you do it you gotta be a lvl 100 guy who always plays with jets


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I see alot of people in these forums that want a better experience from BF....why don't we organize a clan for 4 since with commander it is going to be more strategy oriented(one would hope)?
> I mean sure some of us argue like married couples but in my experience that actually makes for some of the best(and at times hilarious) groups to play with.
> 
> Remember communities make or break online games. BF3 is a good case study for that. In that interview someone linked in the BF4 thread...they asked the dude a few times about e sports and his reply was simple. E sports are the bi product of a stable solid game. We are trying to make a solid game with BF4 so if esports happen that is a community reaction....."we aren't an esports company....we make fun games". Idk maybe I drink the DICE kool aid but I picture with some solid clans competing that BF4 could be quite a fun time....for a long time....


The OCN servers died for a reason. You don't want to play with most of the people that are associated with this community.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> What a strange question, although I have to be honest and say that its not great. But dont worry about it, just keep practicing. Almost 2000 kills in 50 hours in the Hornet


2000 kills in 50hrs, proof jets need a major buff lol


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Kind of the air version of rushing that mcom sacrifice to stop a last second disarm. I mean sacrifice is part of war so it does kind of make sense.
> Most things in Battlefield are pretty even when you consider what they are for face value. Perfect balance is just not possible and if you really try and picture what that would look like in a war game....a stalemate fest. Metrofield B essentially.
> 
> Team play makes the game. Of there are a few things DICE just executed poorly but nobody is perfect. They did say they designed BF4 so it could be patched and updated easier and that is a big thing they are going to focus on.


Yeah..I don't hate jet rammers, but I don't like them either. I can understand their perspective, as I am not astounding in a chopper either. I think the Rambo Reviving is actually not a bad thing, but people have been complaining about that so...knowing DICE's nature....they could nerf the defibs in BF4.

But to what you said, I agree. If it was completely balanced, it wouldn't be fun. It's the little imperfections that give the game character. I wish DICE wouldn't respond so harshly to weapon nerfs. Rather, just slowly modify it until it isn't "the best".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The OCN servers died for a reason. You don't want to play with most of the people that are associated with this community.


great attitude...sigh. It was empty as no one knew about it and it wasn't advertised. More so admins were never present. Put regular players like myself in charge and I'm sure it will be full every day.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> great attitude...sigh. It was empty as no one knew about it and it wasn't advertised. More so admins were never present. Put regular players like myself in charge and I'm sure it will be full every day.


Some of us made a concerted effort a couple of months ago to get it populated. The problem was there was no active admin, just seeding the server was never going to work and there was no balance, 10 v 5 and things like that. Did have some fun games though with a few of the thread members. Some of us play together out of Ocn anyway, I play mostly every day with slightly skewed, some of my best rounds in the game. It was also good for me to learn tanks with better players.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Each time you've played with me and my cousin you've refused to switch team and/or rage quit lol.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Each time you've played with me and my cousin you've refused to switch team and/or rage quit lol.


I would switch if we joined together at the start, I rage quit on bazaar with that aimbotter the other week admittedly lol


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> What a strange question, although I have to be honest and say that its not great. But dont worry about it, just keep practicing. Almost 2000 kills in 50 hours in the Hornet


2773 kills in 51 hours here. Anyway, did he mean 50 hours total, or just in jets?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> 2773 kills in 51 hours here. Anyway, did he mean 50 hours total, or just in jets?


In total dear god how do you guys do it?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> In total dear god how do you guys do it?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> great attitude...sigh. It was empty as no one knew about it and it wasn't advertised. More so admins were never present. Put regular players like myself in charge and I'm sure it will be full every day.


I play on servers where there is no active admin and have some great rounds because of the mature player base. This site, and community is full of bratty 10 year olds and they take full advantage of every opportunity where no supervision is present. 90% of the time I played on those OCN servers it was just those kids abusing everything just because they could. You don't see them post on here, or very little because they wouldn't last. Add to that a large part of this community exists in places other than North America and you run into all kinds of issues.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol +rep for that


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> In total dear god how do you guys do it?


With keyboard and mouse?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ssssssssh


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> With keyboard and mouse?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssssh


Now I'm frustrated and I've been playing the game for a few days only


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Now I'm frustrated and I've been playing the game for a few days only


just watch some youtube videos about dogfighting, tips and tricks and practise


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> just watch some youtube videos about dogfighting, tips and tricks and practise


I'm and they are helpful just need to get used to it I guess


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My pc starts:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/vehicles/177435049/pc/

Under 50hrs played, 2hrs in jets, 60 kills - not much nor nothing to brag about. I seem to spend little time in vehicles on PC. Just don't enjoy it as much - when a tank can look 360 degrees in 0.01 seconds, it infuriates me.

Xbox: 13hrs, 300kills in jets, 350hrs total:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/vehicles/176355085/xbox/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My pc starts:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/vehicles/177435049/pc/
> 
> Under 50hrs played, 2hrs in jets, 60 kills - not much nor nothing to brag about. I seem to spend little time in vehicles on PC. Just don't enjoy it as much - when a tank can look 360 degrees in 0.01 seconds, it infuriates me.
> 
> Xbox: 13hrs, 300kills in jets, 350hrs total:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/vehicles/176355085/xbox/


It can even faster on consoles, with constant turning and high sens.

On PC you have to move mouse, lift, repeat movement.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It can even faster on consoles, with constant turning and high sens.
> 
> On PC you have to move mouse, lift, repeat movement.


Depends on sensitivity I suppose, I lol when facing tanks that have it on low, I dance rings round them in my tank.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It can even faster on consoles, with constant turning and high sens.
> 
> On PC you have to move mouse, lift, repeat movement.


I haven't lifted up and moved my mouse after swiping since I had a ball mouse, lol.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> I haven't lifted up and moved my mouse after swiping since I had a ball mouse, lol.


So... in order to do a 360* you swipe, and if you need to move even further in same direction, your wrist turns to rubber and keeps moving? Lol...

Or do you have like 5000+ dpi and 10+ ingame sens?


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So... in order to do a 360* you swipe, and if you need to move even further in same direction, your wrist turns to rubber and keeps moving? Lol...
> 
> Or do you have like 5000+ dpi and 10+ ingame sens?


Hmm, that gives me an idea of a video, showing my hand/mouse synced with in game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Impossible to move like you do on pc, with a controller, even on max sensitivity.
Funny that on console they took into account better realism for tanks than they did on pc. On pc, no matter the sensitivity, they should have a sort of limiter of how fast the turret can turn


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It can even faster on consoles, with constant turning and high sens.
> 
> On PC you have to move mouse, lift, repeat movement.


Or just bind pitch-up on keyboard


----------



## IAmDay

I use space to go up. I love jet fighting.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Or just bind pitch-up on keyboard


Why would I want to look up?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would I want to look up?


gosh, try to fly in jet and then reply








pitch up =/= look up


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> gosh, try to fly in jet and then reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pitch up =/= look up


I was speaking of tanks not jets.

Try to read, then reply ;p


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I was speaking of tanks not jets.
> 
> Try to read, then reply ;p


You quoted a guy speaking of jets.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

What's the biggest map in this game?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's the biggest map in this game?


Good question, imo would say Bandaar desert or Alborz mountains


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

I wish i could buy armored kill expansion pack would be awesome


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I wish i could buy armored kill expansion pack would be awesome


I love Ak except death valley, too blue for me. All about the vehicles. The only spoiler for me is the gunship. If can get a balanced game like with any maps conquest can be great


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good question, imo would say Bandaar desert or Alborz mountains


Yup, Bandar desert


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yup, Bandar desert


The funny thing with Ak maps, I have spent a lot of time on them, is I have never been abused by jets. Heli`s with a good team are a major problem for the ground vehicles but have never suffered rocket pod delight from jets to the point of it being unplayable.


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> What's the biggest map in this game?


I believe it is Bandar Desert from Armored Kill


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> You quoted a guy speaking of jets.


"Just don't enjoy it as much - when a tank can look 360 degrees in 0.01 seconds, it infuriates me."

No I didnt.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It can even faster on consoles, with constant turning and high sens.
> 
> On PC you have to move mouse, lift, repeat movement.


re read your comment, on pc, no you don't. Unless your dpi is like on...1? Lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> re read your comment, on pc, no you don't. Unless your dpi is like on...1? Lol


My ingame sens is default and I use 1600dpi.

I still need to swipe ~3 times.

And I dont use a mousepad the size of texas.


----------



## B-Con

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My ingame sens is default and I use 1600dpi.
> 
> I still need to swipe ~3 times.
> 
> And I dont use a mousepad the size of texas.


Is there any point is 1600dpi?? cant remember the specifics but read somewhere from comp players anything above 800 in fps is pointless. I have 800dpi, very low in game sens and 500 polling rate.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have mine set to 1500dpi, and swipe less than 10cm to do full circle. I have my settings in game low enough. I can't image someone playing on over 25% sensitivity in game.
And yes, dpi settings do make a huge difference. I switch between 1500 and 5000 when I'm flying.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup! People say the guided missile is OP. I disagree, as you need communication to make it work.
> So I other words people rate teamwork and communication as OP.


You don't necessarily need communication, if you have some teammate actually using soflam that can help a lot, but the chances of that are very slim. 2-3 man tank crews are extremely fun with comms though, you can run an entire game with only a few deaths and easily take MVP squad while tanking. As it is with anything on this game, having your friends or teammates on voice comm. makes the game much better, and typically makes you a lot more effective as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> The OCN servers died for a reason. You don't want to play with most of the people that are associated with this community.


lol


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Is there any point is 1600dpi?? cant remember the specifics but read somewhere from comp players anything above 800 in fps is pointless. I have 800dpi, very low in game sens and 500 polling rate.


I use 1600dpi as 800 is slow as .. ( and its not the 90s anymore) and it takes 3 years to move across the monitor, and I have two monitors, and Im not gonna use the surface of our planet to do such.

I prefer being able to do a 360 rotation with little wrist movement, yet accurately so.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have mine set to 1500dpi, and swipe less than 10cm to do full circle. I have my settings in game low enough. I can't image someone playing on over 25% sensitivity in game.
> And yes, dpi settings do make a huge difference. I switch between 1500 and 5000 when I'm flying.


5000... lol, you do 9000000000000000 barrel rolls with just 1mm movement to the left/right.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have mine set to 1500dpi, and swipe less than 10cm to do full circle. I have my settings in game low enough. I can't image someone playing on over 25% sensitivity in game.
> And yes, dpi settings do make a huge difference. I switch between 1500 and 5000 when I'm flying.


Delete double post


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have mine set to 1500dpi, and swipe less than 10cm to do full circle. I have my settings in game low enough. I can't image someone playing on over 25% sensitivity in game.
> And yes, dpi settings do make a huge difference. I switch between 1500 and 5000 when I'm flying.


High dpi according to many internet sources is worthless, a clever marketing ploy to sell and have people upgrade hardware

http://ragial.com/mouse/

Decent game related watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I notice a difference in sensitivity. I don't care about what it is called, I care about it being more sensitive, when I need it, when I want it. Thus marketing or not, it helps.


----------



## Slightly skewed

My dpi switcher is set to 700/1800. Even at 1800 I cant do a full rotation with the turret in one swipe. Almost though. I think that's the only time I use that higher dpi setting.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I notice a difference in sensitivity. I don't care about what it is called, I care about it being more sensitive, when I need it, when I want it. Thus marketing or not, it helps.


That`s the most important thing, *personal feel*. On high dpi I struggled with accuracy as could easily over compensate, now on infantry maps regularly hit 20% +. High dpi is factually more precise and accurate, you are 100% correct, but is also more precise than we can be to my knowledge so above a certain point is placebo. What that point is, is up for debate I suppose.


----------



## Twistacles

High dpi on low sens is the best imo

Man I can't wait for bf4, ive been bored of bf3 for a while and Im not even like Col 60


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I notice a difference in sensitivity. I don't care about what it is called, I care about it being more sensitive, when I need it, when I want it. Thus marketing or not, it helps.


How can you configure your DPI? My mouse has buttons that "quick" shift sensitivities from LOW, MED, HIGH, and EXTRA HIGH. I am struggling to find the right balance between DPI and in-game sensitivity. Is it more natural if your mouse's DPI is greater than the game settings (regarding sensitivity)? And should I "use raw mouse input" ?

When I play infantry, then enter a vehicle, I notice a significant difference -- especially on the jets. My main concern is, how can I tell if my DPI is too high? I want to take advantage of my mouse's on the fly adjustment settings to solve this issue. Of course, this question ultimately pertains to the individual and personal preference, but what do you think? I am by no means an expert with mice adjustment.

Mouse: Corsair Raptor M30.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> How can you configure your DPI? My mouse has buttons that "quick" shift sensitivities from LOW, MED, HIGH, and EXTRA HIGH. I am struggling to find the right balance between DPI and in-game sensitivity. Is it more natural if your mouse's DPI is greater than the game settings (regarding sensitivity)? And should I "use raw mouse input" ?
> 
> When I play infantry, then enter a vehicle, I notice a significant difference -- especially on the jets. My main concern is, how can I tell if my DPI is too high? I want to take advantage of my mouse's on the fly adjustment settings to solve this issue. Of course, this question ultimately pertains to the individual and personal preference, but what do you think? I am by no means an expert with mice adjustment.
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Raptor M30.


Personal choice and feel. I have 800dpi even though my mouse does 3500 and low in game sense for infantry, in tanks my in game sens is set to mid way for the turret turn speed. Yes raw mouse input should be checked on to my knowledge


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> High dpi according to many internet sources is worthless, a clever marketing ploy to sell and have people upgrade hardware
> 
> http://ragial.com/mouse/
> 
> Decent game related watch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw3DwzIQIk


Stop talking nonsense with little old CS nerds who are probs 30 by now. And they used like XL sized pads like what 50x50cm?

Hence why the 800dpi is good enough and superlow ingame sens, cause they use the surface of the moon in order to do their basic manouvers.

Higher DPI means smaller surface is needed cause the resolution is higher.
But I agree, anything above 3k is a marketing ploy, unless you sit on 4K.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Stop talking nonsense with little old CS nerds who are probs 30 by now. And they used like XL sized pads like what 50x50cm?
> 
> *Hence why the 800dpi is good enough and superlow ingame sens, cause they use the surface of the moon in order to do their basic manouvers.
> *
> Higher DPI means smaller surface is needed cause the resolution is higher.
> But I agree, anything above 3k is a marketing ploy, unless you sit on 4K.


*STOP TALKING NONSENSE*, and do not counter your own post, you posted my dpi settings and sens settings. Guess what????????????? I do not play on a mouse pad the size of the moon. I play on a razer vespula, google the sizes yourself. Control side not speed


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> *STOP TALKING NONSENSE*, and do not counter your own post, you posted my dpi settings and sens settings. Guess what????????????? I do not play on a mouse pad the size of the moon. I play on a razer vespula, google the sizes yourself. Control side not speed


I have a Steelseries QCK and I use perhaps 1 quarter or less of the mousepad, cause of 1600dpi.

You need the entire pad? Obviously.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1288338/low-dpi-or-high-dpi


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I have a Steelseries QCK and I use perhaps 1 quarter or less of the mousepad, cause of 1600dpi.
> 
> You need the entire pad? Obviously.


Obviously would indicate a fact. No I do not need the whole pad.

I use a razer death adder


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Or just bind pitch-up on keyboard


......Or just fly with a controller or joystick.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Stop talking nonsense with little old CS nerds who are probs 30 by now. And they used like XL sized pads like what 50x50cm?
> 
> Hence why the 800dpi is good enough and superlow ingame sens, cause they use the surface of the moon in order to do their basic manouvers.
> 
> Higher DPI means smaller surface is needed cause the resolution is higher.
> But I agree, anything above 3k is a marketing ploy, unless you sit on 4K.


I used to average around 37% accuracy before my RAT 3 broke, had it set to 800DPi on Steelseries QCK...

Now i am lucky if i make 20%, because guess what? higher K/D SPM and winning!

Accuracy is mostly nonesense in BF3, unlike CS where it actually counts.


----------



## Thoth420

I use a mouse with 5 DPI settings by default(ranging from like 400 to 5600). Total marketing ploy like Hamza said. In the end I use a 1600 DPI setting polling @ 1000 and windows Mouse Sens 5. Raw Input on in game and my player sens is about half what my vehicle is. I use a laptop travel mouse pad so.....doesn't get much smaller. I can easily do a 360 and still make small aiming corrections/recoil compensate with no problem or coming close to the edge of the pad. No angle snapping, precision pointer or any of that jazz.

1800 feels a bit too fast and 1400 felt too slow. End of the day though it's all tasters choice.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I use 1600dpi as 800 is slow as .. ( and its not the 90s anymore) and it takes 3 years to move across the monitor, and I have two monitors, and Im not gonna use the surface of our planet to do such.
> 
> I prefer being able to do a 360 rotation with little wrist movement, yet accurately so.


And what do you need a 360° rotation for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ......Or just fly with a controller or joystick.


Horrible idea.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> And what do you need a 360° rotation for?
> Horrible idea.


Perhaps I turn 180, (right) then theres suddenly an enemy behind me, that means another 180.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> How can you configure your DPI? My mouse has buttons that "quick" shift sensitivities from LOW, MED, HIGH, and EXTRA HIGH. I am struggling to find the right balance between DPI and in-game sensitivity. Is it more natural if your mouse's DPI is greater than the game settings (regarding sensitivity)? And should I "use raw mouse input" ?
> 
> When I play infantry, then enter a vehicle, I notice a significant difference -- especially on the jets. My main concern is, how can I tell if my DPI is too high? I want to take advantage of my mouse's on the fly adjustment settings to solve this issue. Of course, this question ultimately pertains to the individual and personal preference, but what do you think? I am by no means an expert with mice adjustment.
> 
> Mouse: Corsair Raptor M30.


sorry bro can't help with that mouseI as I have no idea about it. use the anker gaming 8000 dpi mouse (waits for rage from mr. Hamz, who likes having a go at everyone and anything).
My mouse comes with options and settings that I can use. Thus I can have it to 1100 dpi or 7900 etc - anything I want, on each of the 4 different levels of dpi switch (check out my video review on YouTube to get a better idea) it is an excellent mouse, and for the price a no brainer.


----------



## amd655

Admin went nuts at me for killing enemies camping near their base o.0

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66900694/791518471/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry bro can't help with that mouseI as I have no idea about it. use the anker gaming 8000 dpi mouse (waits for rage from mr. Hamz, who likes having a go at everyone and anything).
> My mouse comes with options and settings that I can use. Thus I can have it to 1100 dpi or 7900 etc - anything I want, on each of the 4 different levels of dpi switch (check out my video review on YouTube to get a better idea) it is an excellent mouse, and for the price a no brainer.


So instead of 9000000000 barrel rolls, youre gonna do 10000000000000000000000000000000?

Seriously, 9000 dpi, no one needs that.
No one needs more than 2k really.

Unless you put your ingame sensitivites at sub 0


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Admin went nuts at me for killing enemies *camping near their base* o.0
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66900694/791518471/


Tut tut,540 ticket win, unbalanced teams and hardly anyone on the enemy in positive kills would suggest to me they were stuck in base which is common on Oman. Camping near base lol that`s a good one


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Tut tut,540 ticket win, unbalanced teams and hardly anyone on the enemy in positive kills would suggest to me they were stuck in base which is common on Oman. Camping in base lol that`s a good one


Teams were actually even, towards the end, they just got demolished..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So instead of 9000000000 barrel rolls, youre gonna do 10000000000000000000000000000000?
> 
> Seriously, 9000 dpi, no one needs that.
> No one needs more than 2k really.
> 
> Unless you put your ingame sensitivites at sub 0


the other guy was right, you should read before you reply.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Teams were actually even, towards the end, they just got demolished..


Was not being totally serious. Balance is an issue though more so than ever at the moment. Tough to find a decent competitive round. People seat switching in the heli and sending solo tv is making me more annoyed than it should, game is getting tired for me. I am ready for the new one personally. If it would be much longer than is for release I could see myself joining the tdm/metro clan.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the other guy was right, you should read before you reply.


"use the anker gaming 8000 dpi mouse"


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "use the anker gaming 8000 dpi mouse"


I use the Deathadder 3500 dpi mouse, that doesn't mean I play at 3500 dpi, I play at 1000

Why do you always come here just to argue and make yourself look dumb? One minute your arguing that higher dpi is better, the next you're bashing someone for having a mouse that has the OPTION of going up to 8000 dpi.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys here are some highlights of me playing in CEVO 5v5 League with my team (Shot Docs)

Also check my channel for full unedited matches


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I use the Deathadder 3500 dpi mouse, that doesn't mean I play at 3500 dpi, I play at 1000
> 
> Why do you always come here just to argue and make yourself look dumb? One minute your arguing that higher dpi is better, the next you're bashing someone for having a mouse that has the OPTION of going up to 8000 dpi.


exactly this point. The guy is really an annoying character, who thinks he knows everything...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys here are some highlights of me playing in CEVO 5v5 League with my team (Shot Docs)
> 
> Also check my channel for full unedited matches


Nice


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Spam the sks and 8 scope the m40a5.All will be well.


----------



## amd655

Just made a small Snipetage, but it is not just with sniper rifles......










Will upload.


----------



## amd655




----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


No laser and some tank, nice +1


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I use the Deathadder 3500 dpi mouse, that doesn't mean I play at 3500 dpi, I play at 1000
> 
> Why do you always come here just to argue and make yourself look dumb? One minute your arguing that higher dpi is better, the next you're bashing someone for having a mouse that has the OPTION of going up to 8000 dpi.


Uhm, the first thing I said was "anything above 3k is a sales trick"

Get your facts straight. So ofcourse 8k is ridiculous.
Why buy a mouse (esp made by razer) that allows up to 53429875325 cpi but in reality you dont even use anywhere near this? Its like buying a car with a turbo but you never accelerate.

Youre better off saving money on buying for instance a G400 that costs less than 25 usd and allows 3600dpi.


----------



## DoomDash

Got my first helicopter pilot kill with a sniper rifle, felt great.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The anker mouse that I have with 8000 dpi, programmable keys etc cost only £35 - now try and explain why on earth I would buy another mouse, which in the UK, any decent mouse, with even only 2000 dpi costs as much.
Stop being an ignorant individual


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Got my first helicopter pilot kill with a sniper rifle, felt great.


LOL, i usually laugh when i do things like that, even killing them with a tank and watching the chat box light up with cusses, Worth it!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The anker mouse that I have with 8000 dpi, programmable keys etc cost only £35 - now try and explain why on earth I would buy another mouse, which in the UK, any decent mouse, with even only 2000 dpi costs as much.
> Stop being an ignorant individual


So you paid ~55 USD for a mouse...why?

My 20 buck mouse has 2 programmable thumb buttons + 3 at the top.
And has a CPI up to 3600.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

My mouse only has one ball.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> My mouse only has one ball.


Handicap level: Invisibility.

The assault dude at the end didnt see you apparently.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *So you paid ~55 USD for a mouse...why?
> *
> My 20 buck mouse has 2 programmable thumb buttons + 3 at the top.
> And has a CPI up to 3600.


Edit -- Ridiculous question


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Got my first helicopter pilot kill with a sniper rifle, felt great.


2 days ago got my first helicopter pilot kill with a jet (shot the pilot himself with MG) and being called a hacker never felt any better
Lol at the mouse conversation I use a normal mouse with no DPI buttons and don't care really it works just fine do you guys realize how silly you sound talking about mice?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Edit -- Ridiculous question


Same thing with people who'd rather spend lots of money on garbage products such as "Surround" headsets instead of good ones that cost less.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Same thing with people who'd rather spend lots of money on garbage products such as "Surround" headsets instead of good ones that cost less.


So it would have made a better statement regards overpriced products not a question. When it comes to hobbies what is a necessity is not always the priority, especially on a pc performance site.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Same thing with people who'd rather spend lots of money on garbage products such as "Surround" headsets instead of good ones that cost less.


Using Windows 8 just made all your nonsense worthless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Same thing with people who'd rather spend lots of money on garbage products such as "Surround" headsets instead of good ones that cost less.


you're an absolute.....ignorant person, who thinks whatever you've bought must be the best choice everyone can make.
Honestly, do US a favour, and keep your 'intelligent' posts to yourself.
This is the second time in under a month I've seen you acting like you know everything.
Last time a mod had to come in and stop the nonsense.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Using Windows 8 just made all your nonesense worthless.


Problem with the 8??? none here


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Problem with the 8??? none here


My own problems aside, he wasted cash "upgrading" to Win 8, where he states that wasting cash on peripherals is bad o.0


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My own problems aside, he wasted cash "upgrading" to Win 8, where he states that wasting cash on peripherals is bad o.0


Ah get you. On another note, which side do you prefer playing metro from??? I know most prefer the Ru side for the explosives spam, I do not use explosives at all on that map for hundreds of hours and much prefer the Us side, far more places to peak without suppression, am always more accurate and always do better.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah get you. On another note, which side do you prefer playing metro from??? I know most prefer the Ru side for the explosives spam, I do not use explosives at all on that map for hundreds of hours and much prefer the Us side, far more places to peak without suppression, am always more accurate and always do better.


Definitely RU, the stairs make for easy chokes for the RU side, and looking down on an opponent is always easier than looking up


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Definitely RU, the stairs make for easy chokes for the RU side, and looking down on an opponent is always easier than looking up


Opinions opinions lol, I much prefer going up the 3 points. It is easy pickings, half just stood holding the 320, get a few kills and back to safety lol for a meds and another run.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My own problems aside, he wasted cash "upgrading" to Win 8, where he states that wasting cash on peripherals is bad o.0


How do you know I paid for it?
I got it free whilst studying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're an absolute.....ignorant person, who thinks whatever you've bought must be the best choice everyone can make.
> Honestly, do US a favour, and keep your 'intelligent' posts to yourself.
> This is the second time in under a month I've seen you acting like you know everything.
> Last time a mod had to come in and stop the nonsense.


Uhm, that was because said mod is so fond of said game. Thats the reason why.
And researching products is always worthwhile and you usually end up with a better product.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Opinions opinions lol, I much prefer going up the 3 points. It is easy pickings, half just stood holding the 320, get a few kills and back to safety lol for a meds and another run.


There is also that^

But i am more successful as RU when rushing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How do you know I paid for it?
> I got it free whilst studying.
> Uhm, that was because said mod is so fond of said game. Thats the reason why.
> And researching products is always worthwhile and you usually end up with a better product.


there's a difference between researching and then replying the way you do.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there's a difference between researching and then replying the way you do.


Where did I say I was researching for you? Lol..


----------



## Ghost12

The hack accusations in this game are worse than ever, twice tonight so far. It is beyond amusing sometimes, Tonight have been an aimbot for counter sniping a recon with the an94 and I shoot through walls with the tank lol, after spotting him and watching where he went. Game is full of jokers.


----------



## El-Fuego

I did it again








battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66931038/554388898/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I did it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/66931038/554388898/


+1 nice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good job buddy! Although team deathmatch is something I never intend to touch again


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you're an absolute.....ignorant person, who thinks whatever you've bought must be the best choice everyone can make.
> Honestly, do US a favour, and keep your 'intelligent' posts to yourself.
> This is the second time in under a month I've seen you acting like you know everything.
> Last time a mod had to come in and stop the nonsense.


Haha! Reading this guy's posts is a blast! Some people just think everything they do/say/have is inherently "better" than the other individual, no matter at what cost. It's a displaced sense of superiority I'm afraid -- arrogance, really.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So you paid ~55 USD for a mouse...why?
> 
> My 20 buck mouse has 2 programmable thumb buttons + 3 at the top.
> And has a CPI up to 3600.


The equipment you use does not "define" you as individual. It's what you do with it that does. This applies in every fathomable instance in life. For example, if you use specific mice, great! Many others do! I advise you to stop retaliating this _"Whatever Isn't What I Use Is Horse*****!"_ and _"If You Don't Use What I Use, I Will Prejudge Your Character"_ nonsense. It's pathetic mate. I'm getting the feeling you are Hitler II, the PC Mouse Nazi. Really, no.....*REALLY*.









When you are in the world of PC gaming, you _have_ choices. You _have_ options. And if you take a look around this forum, you will find all sorts of users that benefit from their own custom designs, and their own rigs that make them a bespoke character -- someone who isn't following a hamzta09 cliche. If everyone had the exact rig, how fun would that be? You see, that's the beauty of PCs, and I do hope you not only realise this, but also, respect others a bit more and appreciate what they have to bring to the table of PC gaming.


----------



## hamzta09

Where did I say he should buy my mouse?
Where did I define him?

You people... always taking things too seriously.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where did I say he should buy my mouse?
> Where did I define him?
> 
> You people... always taking things too seriously.


Well, pal, for one--you led us to infer that your mouse is better and less expensive by telling Totally Dubbed his mouse is excessive and overpriced. I can go find those quotes that say (basically) that. You know, even if you don't directly say things to offend people, it's the little side comments, the nitpicking, that pisses people off. You shouldn't (and don't want to) try to be a prick. But, it's these kind of comments that lead to disputes, it's the idea that since you already don't prefer someone's setup, and rave about yours in an excessive manner, and try to dominate the conversation, that leads others to thinking you don't like them/ And then, you just prove your hubris when, instead of acknowledging my (and others) comments, you bypass them -- just to say what YOU want. You know?

I'm sure TD can further explain, as he knows more of your nature. Think before you act, buddy.


----------



## Thoth420

Arguing about mouse preferences, prices, etc. is so pointless.
I spent big money on my mouse for the extra buttons since I play MMO and Shooters the g700 works great as a hybrid. A naga would be bad for the shooter and the 4 side buttons are enough for any MMO. Everyone plays different stuff, has different play styles and preferences. Different types of size and surface desks and mouse pads. The amount of variables is insane...I could write a book.

For what I do the g700 and the steel series merc are the only peripherals for me. How many people use a zboard? How many people made fun of my zboard? How many people died to that same zboard? If someone likes having a high DPI option so they can spin jump like over 9000 times before hitting the ground...cool. Almost any mouse with high DPI also has some other feature that is most likely the reason the person bought it.
The button layout, the feel, the weight. Are they claw or palm? Maybe both. Do they have long mutant fingers? Are they Swifty from WoW and pinkyless? I guess my point is you guys are arguing something that should be tailored to the needs of the user and we are all different.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Well, pal, for one--you led us to infer that your mouse is better and less expensive by telling Totally Dubbed his mouse is excessive and overpriced. I can go find those quotes that say (basically) that. You know, even if you don't directly say things to offend people, it's the little side comments, the nitpicking, that pisses people off. You shouldn't (and don't want to) try to be a prick. But, it's these kind of comments that lead to disputes, it's the idea that since you already don't prefer someone's setup, and rave about yours in an excessive manner, and try to dominate the conversation, that leads others to thinking you don't like them/ And then, you just prove your hubris when, instead of acknowledging my (and others) comments, you bypass them -- just to say what YOU want. You know?
> 
> I'm sure TD can further explain, as he knows more of your nature. Think before you act, buddy.


can't add anything more to something perfectly said. Not that we take things so seriously, I take the heat each day via YouTube comments, but sometimes there are characters on the internet that just aren't worth the trouble, bit like yourself. For those individuals" YouTube, I block them and delete their comments. I however can't do that here, nor would want to, that's why either someone tells you it, or you keep on doing it. If you keep on acting the way you do, you'll soon find yourself having more conversations with moderators.
Just a few pages back, even ghost started getting annoyed at your posts...I'm guessing here, but viewing his post to you, he didn't seem too happy...


----------



## anodizingstatic

I guess you're right. I do think, though, he shouldn't tell others what to buy and act as their marketing specialist. I admit, when a friend of mine told me he uses the Naga for BF3 (and said it works superbly) I laughed out loud.







I didn't tell him why it was a bad option -- since like you said, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Where did I say he should buy my mouse?
> Where did I define him?
> 
> You people... always taking things too seriously.


Gaming is srs bizness.


----------



## anodizingstatic

I admit, I went on a long rant. I never do this, it is rare, and that was the last comment I was going to make with him. You are right, I do not want the mods to get involved. but Sometimes/'I just like to get my points across, and I overreacted to a post.

Why would Ghost not like me? I thought differently, I thought he was a good person? Oh well... I don't like to attract hate. That's not me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> I admit, I went on a long rant. I never do this, it is rare, and that was the last comment I was going to make with him. You are right, I do not want the mods to get involved. but Sometimes/'I just like to get my points across, and I overreacted to a post.
> 
> *Why would Ghost not like me*? I thought differently, I thought he was a good person? Oh well... I don't like to attract hate. That's not me.


?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ?


What?

Ghost is arranging dates with you, he could not be any more in love with you.

















I'm just kidding, i have never seen anything to state Ghost dislikes you.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i dont like ghost. when he is in a tank battle, he yells at me for throwing c4 on his tank
















just playing buddy.


----------



## Faster_is_better

lol, Everyone look at the drop down list above "someone's" avatar, scroll to bottom of List, click "*Block Member*", Enjoy OCN again.









BF3 thread turned into war among members, and the BF4 thread has actual discussion about BF3 now...


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i dont like ghost. when he is in a tank battle, he yells at me for throwing c4 on his tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just playing buddy.


Haha! I think this turned really sour and confused. Sorry Ghost, I think you are, more than me. Disregard that last post (lol).

To get back to BF3, you might like this (my personal favourite Engi setup). LvLCap featured my loadout!




Besides the ACW-R, I use this on big maps like the Armored Kill ones. I love the SCAR-H. What do you think?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Haha! I think this turned really sour and *confused*. Sorry Ghost, I think you are, more than me. Disregard that last post (lol).
> 
> To get back to BF3, you might like this (my personal favourite Engi setup). LvLCap featured my loadout!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the ACW-R, I use this on big maps like the Armored Kill ones. I love the SCAR-H. What do you think?


I have no idea what any of it was about lol - My favourite engi gun is the Acwr, awesome weapon, i never use anything else. Been experimenting with the an94 assault tonight as it is such a hot current topic amongst many in the game, mixed feeling so far.


----------



## amd655

SCAR-H, one of my top weapons, deadly weapon.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> SCAR-H, one of my top weapons, deadly weapon.


G-3 is my go-to weapon, it's acquired taste I guess...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Haha! I think this turned really sour and confused. Sorry Ghost, I think you are, more than me. Disregard that last post (lol).
> 
> To get back to BF3, you might like this (my personal favourite Engi setup). LvLCap featured my loadout!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the ACW-R, I use this on big maps like the Armored Kill ones. I love the SCAR-H. What do you think?


Interesting usage of that weapon. Going to give it a try. I recommend AS Val on a support or medic. Scope your choice..extended mag.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> My mouse only has one ball.


hahaha DD that was sick


----------



## IAmDay

That was awesome ^,^


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> hahaha DD that was sick


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> That was awesome ^,^


Thanks guys.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Handicap level: Invisibility.
> 
> The assault dude at the end didnt see you apparently.


Apparently lol, and actually any of them should have taken me out easily as I wasn't exactly shooting real great there.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently lol, and actually any of them should have taken me out easily as I wasn't exactly shooting real great there.


It is quite common with most assault players, they end up defibs out first







, but that end guy..... do you even see bro?


----------



## amd655

Some Talah Market action from today, a rarity for me to play anything from the Aftermath expansion.





Not sure what was going on, but this server was rather laggy, and runds incoming at me followed me round all corners :/

Enjoy anyway.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Some Talah Market action from today, a rarity for me to play anything from the Aftermath expansion.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuRHZo-sMxA[/VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what was going on, but this server was rather laggy, and runds incoming at me followed me round all corners :/
> 
> Enjoy anyway.


Like this, track made a nice change. I like Epicentre except for the glitchers, Talah feels to me like tdm with flags.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Isit me or purple are hacking, from low rank to high


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Isit me or purple are hacking, from low rank to high


There are some yes, it think the pb ban figure for the double xp weekend was 500 in 48hrs, probably the free ones and not the paid. Not as many as what are called out though, I saw one a couple of weeks ago but not often in my games. I got called twice yesterday. Most of the accusations are laughable.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Okay one shot kill from most in noshair canal tdm? Is that normal in a non hard core server


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Okay one shot kill from most in noshair canal tdm? Is that normal in a non hard core server


Depends what the shot was with. Also the net code can give the appearance of 1 shot kills sometimes. You would know yourself by looking at the battle report of the questioned players and checking things like how many hits to kills and any suspicious looking overall kills ratio. Some people do not understand the game or weapon mechanics and that causes bad calls also, yesterday on damavand rush a 33ss colonel recon called me out, he was stood in the main tunnel with the scope glare glowing like the sun, I had the an94 with a 4x scope trying to get the shooting down for the 2 round burst, I hit him head shot and the 94 the second bullet follows the first when not glitched, he called me aimbot lol did not even know after 300hrs that he had scope glare.


----------



## kikibgd

Hey guys any squad or list of members? Every time i come on ocn ts room is empty

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How do I destroy the antenna in caspian border???


----------



## Was Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How do I destroy the antenna in caspian border???


Its a scripted event, automatically falls down when either team has like less than 20 tickets?


----------



## MerkageTurk

If it is scripted then I guess the building which collapsed in battlefield 4 is the same scripted??


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> If it is scripted then I guess the building which collapsed in battlefield 4 is the same scripted??


No that can be brought down by players.


----------



## Was Modovich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> If it is scripted then I guess the building which collapsed in battlefield 4 is the same scripted??


Nope, in BF4 its real. Levelation <3


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modovich*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> If it is scripted then I guess the building which collapsed in battlefield 4 is the same scripted??
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, in BF4 its real. Levelation <3
Click to expand...

Kinda makes you wonder how many hours of the game people will spend just trying to destroy buildings and not necessarily one another. At least upon release expect a lot of players to be doing that haha.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder how many hours of the game people will spend just trying to destroy buildings and not necessarily one another. At least upon release expect a lot of players to be doing that haha.


I'll definitely do that lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I'll definitely do that lol


it what private servers are for, I did it with a few friends when the mappacks would come out, we found some epic spots








and I know you wont be able to blow up any other skyscrappers because they have said so. Their levolution is all scripted so its not like you can choose any building, blow a hole in it and go it, you should be able to, but you wont or take the whole thing down.

I want this "levolution" on 100% of the map, not just one building or one chuck of road. Who knows I'm asking too much from a multimillion dollar company who makes video games for a living?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> it what private servers are for, I did it with a few friends when the mappacks would come out, we found some epic spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know you wont be able to blow up any other skyscrappers because they have said so. Their levolution is all scripted so its not like you can choose any building, blow a hole in it and go it, you should be able to, but you wont or take the whole thing down.
> 
> I want this "levolution" on 100% of the map, not just one building or one chuck of road. Who knows I'm asking too much from a multimillion dollar company who makes video games for a living?


U mad bro?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> U mad bro?


U making pointless posts bro?


----------



## MerkageTurk

my username is: FreeMasonNWO

please add me


----------



## Slightly skewed

Garbage like this makes me want to go console for BF4. I've come across so many suspect players and this explains a whole lot. Dice and PB need to find a way to make this kick/ban worthy. Add to that all of the undetected hacks and being beaten not by skill or gameplay knowledge but by either superior hardware or out of game software settings and I have no desire to play this anymore.


----------



## Faster_is_better

These guys know how to have fun


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha nothing new to me (i do it all the time), but the commentary was funny


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> it what private servers are for, I did it with a few friends when the mappacks would come out, we found some epic spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know you wont be able to blow up any other skyscrappers because they have said so. Their levolution is all scripted so its not like you can choose any building, blow a hole in it and go it, you should be able to, but you wont or take the whole thing down.
> 
> I want this "levolution" on 100% of the map, not just one building or one chuck of road. Who knows I'm asking too much from a multimillion dollar company who makes video games for a living?


There will be objects that won't break....this is for level designers. Denial of all cover over time would degrade into Mad Max....real fast. More stuff to break though.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> it what private servers are for, I did it with a few friends when the mappacks would come out, we found some epic spots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know you wont be able to blow up any other skyscrappers because they have said so. Their levolution is all scripted so its not like you can choose any building, blow a hole in it and go it, you should be able to, but you wont or take the whole thing down.
> 
> I want this "levolution" on 100% of the map, not just one building or one chuck of road. Who knows I'm asking too much from a multimillion dollar company who makes video games for a living?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be objects that won't break....this is for level designers. Denial of all cover over time would degrade into Mad Max....real fast. More stuff to break though.
Click to expand...

In Bad Company 2 you could pretty much destroy all the buildings, by end of some matches you were fighting around some rubble piles where buildings used to be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup loved the destruction in bc2!
When I started playing bf3, my first word to my cousin was: 'what is this frostbite 0.5?! What the hell happened to blowing shiz up? I hate EA'


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup loved the destruction in bc2!
> When I started playing bf3, my first word to my cousin was: 'what is this frostbite 0.5?! What the hell happened to blowing shiz up? I hate EA'


lol, actually sometimes I watch BC2 footage and the game looks so much better, as far as colors, maybe even explosions. BF3 wins on character models, animations and some other visual details though. I tried to play BC2 again after BF3 but sprinting was sooo slow, actually the whole game felt a lot slower compared to BF3, hard to go back to that.

ALSO, BF3 and lots of AAA, EA titles for ~$5 at https://www.humblebundle.com/ right now.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> In Bad Company 2 you could pretty much destroy all the buildings, by end of some matches you were fighting around some rubble piles where buildings used to be.


There just have to be some surfaces that aren't destroyed completely for the sake of level design(invisible walls) and places that require some form of cover to be persistent. Degradation of even non destructible surfaces would be nice at least though. Kind of like how Full Spectrum Warrior had degrading cover. Past that I would love to see everything be potentially able to be reduced to an ash cloud.


----------



## daguardian

Destruction worked in Alpha, should have seen the "trenches" on Metro!

DICE couldn't/wouldn't fix the bug where you would fall through the map, so destruction only works like BC2 (ground deformation) on the B2K maps, shame really.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Modovich*
> 
> Nope, in BF4 its real. Levelation <3


All the kids will immediately rush towards it and blow the bottom pillars and then its over with. So "levelation" Is just a hype mechanic sadly. Wont really affect gameplay unless it means we can destroy so much more, such as floors, though the shanghai vids havent shown much of this.


----------



## MerkageTurk

REMOVE THE HACKING VIDEO, I TRIED IT NOW AND MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS!!! HAD TO FULL FORMAT!!!

Please remove that hacking video, I tried to see if it actually works and my computer went weird full format now good as before.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> REMOVE THE HACKING VIDEO, I TRIED IT NOW AND MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS!!! HAD TO FULL FORMAT!!!
> 
> Please remove that hacking video, I tried to see if it actually works and my computer went weird full format now good as before.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> REMOVE THE HACKING VIDEO, I TRIED IT NOW AND MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS!!! HAD TO FULL FORMAT!!!
> 
> Please remove that hacking video, I tried to see if it actually works and my computer went weird full format now good as before.


???? tut tut you did not click an unknown link on the internet, and surely not the macro one looking for advantage. Macro software is free with your hardware by the way.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> REMOVE THE HACKING VIDEO, I TRIED IT NOW AND MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS!!! HAD TO FULL FORMAT!!!
> 
> Please remove that hacking video, I tried to see if it actually works and my computer went weird full format now good as before.


Nice. It's not classified as hacking but it is cheating. Most of the cheaters program their own macros or obtain them from credible sources. Why you would just blindly install an unknown program is beyond me. No common sense. And if it had worked, you would have kept using it, so I'm glad it worked out the way it did.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> ???? tut tut you did not click an unknown link on the internet


lol. I don't have a virus. ;-? .

Is this what you mean by the AN-94? http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/51139/t1892683-an-94-op/#2
Personally, I have a love affair with the AEK-971 (and the AUG A3). Nothing beats the AEK at close range (ARs, i.e.). I joined LvL Cap with it, and revived him 10 times! (I'm a huge fan, as you can tell). Engi: ACW-R and SCAR-H, Support: PKP Pecheneg w/ bipod + EM. Recon: NOT the SKS *****! Gotta be the JNG-90. SKS spammers are the scum of the earth. xD

And Thoth, why is the AS-Val so good suppressed? I've seen Xfactor destroy with is, but it has a really bad damage drop of...It is great for close range though. I just don't get it..


----------



## MerkageTurk

If it did work i still would not use it, as i dont see the point of cheating, i just wanted to try it out.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> lol. I don't have a virus. ;-? .
> 
> Is this what you mean by the AN-94? http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/51139/t1892683-an-94-op/#2
> Personally, I have a love affair with the AEK-971 (and the AUG A3). Nothing beats the AEK at close range (ARs, i.e.). I joined LvL Cap with it, and revived him 10 times! (I'm a huge fan, as you can tell). Engi: ACW-R and SCAR-H, Support: PKP Pecheneg w/ bipod + EM. Recon: NOT the SKS *****! Gotta be the JNG-90. SKS spammers are the scum of the earth. xD
> 
> And Thoth, why is the AS-Val so good suppressed? I've seen Xfactor destroy with is, but it has a really bad damage drop of...It is great for close range though. I just don't get it..


No the topic regards the an94 atm is its ability to fire 1200rpm with a 2 bullet recoil reset making it the most unstoppable assault gun, with a macro of course, it is physically impossible to fire 1200rpm without, many in the game are claiming it is possible without macro.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXFASNgCPdQ

Edit - Don`t try this at home with random internet links lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol complaining and worried about his pc, when he tries to cheat. You got what you deserved lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> lol. I don't have a virus. ;-? .
> 
> Is this what you mean by the AN-94? http://www.neoseeker.com/forums/51139/t1892683-an-94-op/#2
> Personally, I have a love affair with the AEK-971 (and the AUG A3). Nothing beats the AEK at close range (ARs, i.e.). I joined LvL Cap with it, and revived him 10 times! (I'm a huge fan, as you can tell). Engi: ACW-R and SCAR-H, Support: PKP Pecheneg w/ bipod + EM. Recon: NOT the SKS *****! Gotta be the JNG-90. SKS spammers are the scum of the earth. xD
> 
> And Thoth, why is the AS-Val so good suppressed? I've seen Xfactor destroy with is, but it has a really bad damage drop of...It is great for close range though. I just don't get it..


It's accurate as all hell if you stand still and microburst. Once mastered it is my favorite suppressed weapon. Gotta go for head shots though like you said at range the drop off. Anyway the strength of a silent weapon is for those moments when you wanna creep behind their line...cause chaos. Good with recon and a team for beacon or if you are lone wolf support since it chews up ammo.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's accurate as all hell if you stand still and microburst. Once mastered it is my favorite suppressed weapon. Gotta go for head shots though like you said at range the drop off. Anyway the strength of a silent weapon is for those moments when you wanna creep behind their line...cause chaos. Good with recon and a team for beacon or if you are lone wolf support since it chews up ammo.


Check my battlelog to get an idea of the type of weapons I use. Mostly M16, AEK, AN 94, AS Val and I really don't have a favorite engine weapon. I just switch em around when I remember...default at the moment would be the ACW R. I don't really snipe since I am bad....I deal with snipers by suppressing them and moving....the airborne way.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It's accurate as all hell if you stand still and microburst. Once mastered it is my favorite suppressed weapon. Gotta go for head shots though like you said at range the drop off.


The first 2 shots follow each other when not glitched but sometimes the second shot gets a hit marker but causes no damage. To do this and limit it to 2 shots consistently to negate the recoil in a heavy traffic lane is pretty tough. I was trying it yesterday, I can see no advantage whatsoever over the G3a3, unless it is macro`d for the rpm or you have perfect finger timing control constantly and can hit the rpm with no aid.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The first 2 shots follow each other when not glitched but sometimes the second shot gets a hit marker but causes no damage. To do this and limit it to 2 shots consistently to negate the recoil in a heavy traffic lane is pretty tough. I was trying it yesterday, I can see no advantage whatsoever over the G3a3, unless it is macro`d for the rpm or you have perfect finger timing control constantly.


The only advantage is the silence. At range the g3a3 is vastly superior. Remember guys I play a lot of Rush so the AS VAL works great in that game mode either side. Also a lone wolf mostly so it helps keep me off the radar.
It is also modeled after the VSS Vintorez which was my favorite sniper weapon in Rainbow Six Raven Shield. Had the full auto function when needed...integrated suppressor. A true special operations weapon. Kind of like the precursor to personal defense weapons.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The only advantage is the silence. At range the g3a3 is vastly superior. Remember guys I play a lot of Rush so the AS VAL works great in that game mode either side. Also a lone wolf mostly so it helps keep me off the radar.
> It is also modeled after the VSS Vintorez which was my favorite sniper weapon in Rainbow Six Raven Shield. Had the full auto function when needed...integrated suppressor. A true special operations weapon.


An94 is not silenced? if you use a suppressor on it it reduces the projectile velocity by 50% if remember correctly making it the wrong gun to choose in any map/mode. The val is awesome if can control it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC8cYbn8kfY - with suppressor, gives the detail involved


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> An94 is not silenced? if you use a suppressor on it it reduces the projectile velocity by 50% if remember correctly making it the wrong gun to choose in any map/mode. The val is awesome if can control it.


Sorry thought you were comparing it to the AS VAL. I understand now g3a3 vs AN 94...idk they are both good I just like that I can swap to full auto if I get boxed in. It is the only burst shot weapon I use in the game so also just for a change of pace and I just like the gun. I do like the G3A3 as well but more in Rainbow Six did I find myself using it than in BF3. It handled a suppressor better in that game...maybe it makes me a bit sour...all that extra bullet drop in BF3 if you put one on. Other hand with a heavy barrel it is pretty nice....I always just had it in my good silent weapons category so now playing BF3 I think I just forget about it. You mentioning it makes me want to dust it off again.

To be clear I don't categorize the as val with either of the other two weapons in any regard other than they all have effective accuracy at range. The damage difference is huge however. If I need to get close and flank or get around them it is AS VAL. Deep range AN 94 etc. Med or all purpose M16a3 etc. AEK for close and direct attacking. I would put the g3a3 in the deep range category but it is good in others...I am not so good with it however. I am very proficient with the as val and pretty decent with the an94. The other guns mentioned are ez mode.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sorry thought you were comparing it to the AS VAL. I understand now g3a3 vs AN 94...idk they are both good I just like that I can swap to full auto if I get boxed in. It is the only burst shot weapon I use in the game so also just for a change of pace and I just like the gun. I do like the G3A3 as well but more in Rainbow Six did I find myself using it than in BF3. It handled a suppressor better in that game...maybe it makes me a bit sour...all that extra bullet drop in BF3 if you put one on. Other hand with a heavy barrel it is pretty nice....I always just had it in my good silent weapons category so now playing BF3 I think I just forget about it. You mentioning it makes me want to dust it off again.


G3a3 is awesome on the right map, Epicentre for example when can keep a bit of range. Even Damavand rush for the bush wookies lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The only advantage is the silence. At range the g3a3 is vastly superior. Remember guys I play a lot of Rush so the AS VAL works great in that game mode either side. Also a lone wolf mostly so it helps keep me off the radar.
> It is also modeled after the VSS Vintorez which was my favorite sniper weapon in Rainbow Six Raven Shield. Had the full auto function when needed...integrated suppressor. A true special operations weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> An94 is not silenced? if you use a suppressor on it it reduces the projectile velocity by 50% if remember correctly making it the wrong gun to choose in any map/mode. The val is awesome if can control it.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC8cYbn8kfY - with suppressor, gives the detail involved
Click to expand...

I think he is comparing AS Val to G3, I was confused too, thought he was comparing AN-94 to it.

AN-94, G3, Scar-H, those guns that are actually different have their own advantages over the other AR's. They can be really devastating in the right scenarios and with a smooth operator. They actually take some decent skill to use effectively which makes them fun, and also rewarding. I'm a fan of the AN-94, never did very well with G3, but did alright with Scar H the few times I've used it.


----------



## Thoth420

I edited my post and ya I got a weapon confusion going...sorry bros.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> REMOVE THE HACKING VIDEO, I TRIED IT NOW AND MY COMPUTER GOT A VIRUS!!! HAD TO FULL FORMAT!!!
> 
> Please remove that hacking video, I tried to see if it actually works and my computer went weird full format now good as before.


You deserve that for trying to cheat


----------



## amd655

Decided to bust out the ol trusty SCAR-H last night, i love how fast it rapes, but it sucks at CQ, unless you bob in and out timing your reloads because of it's tiny bullet count.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How do I destroy the antenna in caspian border???


I take it you've had some bad experiences with snipers lately...


----------



## exyia

put together a mini-montage - many were asking me how I manage to do so well with the FAMAS - enjoy!

thinking about doing a tips/tricks video, just not sure if there's enough interest for it to be worth my time


----------



## amd655

Beast setup^

Nice =)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Omg, what a deal ! Humble deal, and a lot of games for under £ 3 - bf3 is in there
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Omg, what a deal ! Humble deal, and a lot of games for under £ 3 - bf3 is in there
> https://www.humblebundle.com/


Oh lord, expect a ban when trying out hacks on your $3 account xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Oh lord, expect a ban when trying out hacks on your $3 account xD


what?
Humble deal is a huge thing, and always works.
I got many games via this for steam games.

They send you codes - what type of "hacks" are you talking about?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what?
> Humble deal is a huge thing, and always works.
> I got many games via this for steam games.
> 
> They send you codes - what type of "hacks" are you talking about?


lol, Think he was joking, is great humble when catch it right, I got one not long ago . Expect an incoming wave of stupid game play with the new players at that price.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what?
> Humble deal is a huge thing, and always works.
> I got many games via this for steam games.
> 
> They send you codes - what type of "hacks" are you talking about?


Was a joke meaning, buy a BF3 key to cheat with lol.

I know about the humble bundle mate, bought it many times for the indie games


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Was a joke meaning, buy a BF3 key to cheat with lol.
> 
> I know about the humble bundle mate, bought it many times for the indie games


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol, Think he was joking, is great humble when catch it right, I got one not long ago . Expect an incoming wave of stupid game play with the new players at that price.


ah ok lol!
Just went ahead and bought it - stupid origin is down atm though.
I utterly hate origin - why did EA use it?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol, Think he was joking, is great humble when catch it right, I got one not long ago . Expect an incoming wave of stupid game play with the new players at that price.


Yesh! More noobs to rape









I bought it so I got my 3rd Bf3 account (the 2nd is actually my brother's but he never plays) I'm gonna get ONLY m16 kills for the lulz and rage from noobs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

'Oh look another noob that plays with only one gun...'
Even my 12yr old cousin doesn't do that.


----------



## TheYonderGod

lol, it begins before I even start.

wait, not sure if you're calling me a noob or quoting the idiots who say that.


----------



## iPDrop

That humble bundle deal was great, BF3 alone made it worth the money, and I got a ton of other classics that I didn't have before.. However I already have enough bf3 accounts so I put it up on ebay.


----------



## amd655

I wonder why i never got called a SCAR-H noob, it was literally the only weapon i used until i hit colonel 1 o.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm saying people who use only one gun, I find lack serious skill. But as I've been told, people play for fun and if using one gun is their definition of fun, then that's great.
I just find it sad when I find people with more than 5 service stars on a gun (unless you've played enough to have every gun with 5 service stars on it)


----------



## havok23

Hey guys i am having a bit of a major issue with BF3 an i have try most everything that should have fixed this, but nope. so here we go, i start the game and i get a "soup" of a title screen, only pictures can truly explain what i am talking about, so here



Oh btw, thats the main menu.... figured that out by recording with fraps just to see if it was my hardware.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havok23*
> 
> Hey guys i am having a bit of a major issue with BF3 an i have try most everything that should have fixed this, but nope. so here we go, i start the game and i get a "soup" of a title screen, only pictures can truly explain what i am talking about, so here
> 
> 
> 
> Oh btw, thats the main menu.... figured that out by recording with fraps just to see if it was my hardware.


Hardware is dead.


----------



## havok23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hardware is dead.


that indeed i would normally say yes to, however i don't believe that that is the issue because it only happens in BF3, exclusively. every other game runs just fine.

btw its a GTX 480, bit older whatever should run fine


----------



## Totally Dubbed

-Re-install the drivers first.
-Try reinstalling the game + wiping cache
-Make sure GPU is running on stock
-Change cable (VGA/DVI/HDMI)


----------



## havok23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -Re-install the drivers first.
> -Try reinstalling the game + wiping cache
> -Make sure GPU is running on stock
> -Change cable (VGA/DVI/HDMI)


Tried the drivers last night, clean installed 4 times ( just for safe measures)

GPU-Z shows that everything is running at stock

Haven't tried switching the cables.

as you can see.....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havok23*
> 
> that indeed i would normally say yes to, however i don't believe that that is the issue because it only happens in BF3, exclusively. every other game runs just fine.
> 
> btw its a GTX 480, bit older whatever should run fine


If i am honest it sounds like the GPU has given up under 3D load, i still rock a 480 with heavy overclocks that i have had for almost 4 years in my Old Hag rig, it still goes strong.

Try the above suggestions first however.


----------



## iPDrop

Does it only happen in single player campaign? Have you tried launching it by just joining a server on battlelog?


----------



## havok23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> If i am honest it sounds like the GPU has given up under 3D load, i still rock a 480 with heavy overclocks that i have had for almost 4 years in my Old Hag rig, it still goes strong.
> 
> Try the above suggestions first however.


you know thats why i picked it about 2years back... roughly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Does it only happen in single player campaign? Have you tried launching it by just joining a server on battlelog?


so far i haven't tried anything else, so lemme see, also i tried the cable swap, same deal, thus its not the port.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm saying people who use only one gun, I find lack serious skill. But as I've been told, people play for fun and if using one gun is their definition of fun, then that's great.
> I just find it sad when I find people with more than 5 service stars on a gun (unless you've played enough to have every gun with 5 service stars on it)


Yay, debate time









First and foremost, I play competitively. On this level of competition you make one tiny mistake and you're screwed. You need to be the absolute best you can possibly be with your weapon, and that means practicing with it. A lot. You need to know the gun inside and out, there's too many things to list that you need to master, but EVERYTHING should just be automatic by your hand, you don't have time to think about one little tiny detail even for a split second. Even people who don't actually play comp still have this right to be the best they can be.

Secondly, the m16 is not overpowered, it is the most balanced weapon in the game. Other guns are better in certain situations. *AEK*, F2000, even the Famas _*shudders*_ will outshoot it in close range. M416, AN-94, Ak-74, etc with outshoot it at long range. The M16 is just pretty good at all ranges. In fact, I would even say that the AEK is better at all ranges that really matter, the only thing that makes it worse in some situations is the reload time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havok23*
> 
> Hey guys i am having a bit of a major issue with BF3 an i have try most everything that should have fixed this, but nope. so here we go, i start the game and i get a "soup" of a title screen, only pictures can truly explain what i am talking about, so here
> 
> Oh btw, thats the main menu.... figured that out by recording with fraps just to see if it was my hardware.


first thing I would try is resetting all Bf3 settings. Deleting Documents/Bf3/settings/PROF_SAVE_profile then either starting the game or repair install should do it.
then...
repair install if you didn't do that in the first step
re-install drivers
re-install game
re-install windows(I like to do this every couple months or so anyways to clean up all the junk)


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Man M16A3 is so ****in OP


----------



## havok23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yay, debate time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, I play competitively. On this level of competition you make one tiny mistake and you're screwed. You need to be the absolute best you can possibly be with your weapon, and that means practicing with it. A lot. You need to know the gun inside and out, there's too many things to list that you need to master, but EVERYTHING should just be automatic by your hand, you don't have time to think about one little tiny detail even for a split second. Even people who don't actually play comp still have this right to be the best they can be.
> 
> Secondly, the m16 is not overpowered, it is the most balanced weapon in the game. Other guns are better in certain situations. *AEK*, F2000, even the Famas _*shudders*_ will outshoot it in close range. M416, AN-94, Ak-74, etc with outshoot it at long range. The M16 is just pretty good at all ranges. In fact, I would even say that the AEK is better at all ranges that really matter, the only thing that makes it worse in some situations is the reload time.
> first thing I would try is resetting all Bf3 settings. Deleting Documents/Bf3/settings/PROF_SAVE_profile then either starting the game or repair install should do it.
> then...
> repair install if you didn't do that in the first step
> re-install drivers
> re-install game
> re-install windows(I like to do this every couple months or so anyways to clean up all the junk)


As previously stated i have done the drivers, did the repair install, and have tried reinstalling the game, so far no dice same issue.

so basically i have done everything but reinstall windows, which i did last week.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> First and foremost, I play competitively. On this level of competition you make one tiny mistake and you're screwed. You need to be the absolute best you can possibly be with your weapon, and that means practicing with it. A lot. You need to know the gun inside and out, there's too many things to list that you need to master, but EVERYTHING should just be automatic by your hand, you don't have time to think about one little tiny detail even for a split second. Even people who don't actually play comp still have this right to be the best they can be.
> 
> Secondly, the m16 is not overpowered, it is the most balanced weapon in the game. Other guns are better in certain situations. *AEK*, F2000, even the Famas _*shudders*_ will outshoot it in close range. M416, AN-94, Ak-74, etc with outshoot it at long range. The M16 is just pretty good at all ranges. In fact, I would even say that the AEK is better at all ranges that really matter, the only thing that makes it worse in some situations is the reload time.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This This This!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yay, debate time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, I play competitively. On this level of competition you make one tiny mistake and you're screwed. You need to be the absolute best you can possibly be with your weapon, and that means practicing with it. A lot. You need to know the gun inside and out, there's too many things to list that you need to master, but EVERYTHING should just be automatic by your hand, you don't have time to think about one little tiny detail even for a split second. Even people who don't actually play comp still have this right to be the best they can be.
> 
> Secondly, the m16 is not overpowered, it is the most balanced weapon in the game. Other guns are better in certain situations. *AEK*, F2000, even the Famas _*shudders*_ will outshoot it in close range. M416, AN-94, Ak-74, etc with outshoot it at long range. The M16 is just pretty good at all ranges. In fact, I would even say that the AEK is better at all ranges that really matter, the only thing that makes it worse in some situations is the reload time.
> first thing I would try is resetting all Bf3 settings. Deleting Documents/Bf3/settings/PROF_SAVE_profile then either starting the game or repair install should do it.
> then...
> repair install if you didn't do that in the first step
> re-install drivers
> re-install game
> re-install windows(I like to do this every couple months or so anyways to clean up all the junk)


Competitively is something else - and I completely agree. But that said 9/10x people don't play competitively.
How do you play competitively out of interest and how do you sign up for it/what do you win etc?

Always been interested in taking the "game to the next level" - and probably will do when BF4 comes out.
That said, I still will be rotating guns - not only is it boring to stick to one gun, but I just like having a challenge.
Doesn't matter if I lose, as long as I gain experience, then I can own with all weapons, not just one.

Furthermore, unlike real life, guns in a game...don't really change - so the "knowing your gun" thing - in my opinion - doesn't really apply. If you are good enough, few hours with the gun and you'll know what range, scope, fire rate you should use it at. If it takes you 10 service stars to work that out...then I don't feel you can consider the holder of that gun to have any sort of inherent skill.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Secondly, the m16 is not overpowered, it is the most balanced weapon in the game. Other guns are better in certain situations. *AEK*, F2000, even the Famas _*shudders*_ will outshoot it in close range. M416, AN-94, Ak-74, etc with outshoot it at long range. The M16 is just pretty good at all ranges. In fact, I would even say that the AEK is better at all ranges that really matter, the only thing that makes it worse in some situations is the reload time.


my only problem with the M16 (and weapons in general) is that they don't feel like they should. An M16 is a very long weapon - it should not handle as well as it should in close quarters hip-fire. Heck, I even think it should have different ADS time/characteristics because of it's long barrel (goes for all weapons). it just shouldn't be as well-rounded a weapon as it is

but I guess this goes broader in scope - I wish BF (or some shooter) would take more effort into diversifying how weapons actually handle (more than just spread patterns). Bullpups still don't feel much different than standard rifles, when in reality it's different enough to spark debates over the bullpup concept overall.

I still think the game would be better if the M16 didn't exist as it does now - I think the SCAR's are the perfect balance on the "accurate" side of the spectrum, and the AEK on the other (I would say FAMAS as much as I love it, but man it needs 30 rounds in the mag back)

here's hoping to more diversity in BF4 - but I still manage with my beloved FAMAS and making kids rage from such low TTK's because I can actually handle the ridiculous spread/rpm


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol, Think he was joking, is great humble when catch it right, I got one not long ago . Expect an incoming wave of stupid game play with the new players at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesh! More noobs to rape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought it so I got my 3rd Bf3 account (the 2nd is actually my brother's but he never plays) I'm gonna get ONLY m16 kills for the lulz and rage from noobs.
Click to expand...

lol, I plan to do the same thing. Maybe not necessarily only use 1 gun, but without premium it will be one of the best choices still. I rather wanted to just have a clean slate to play on, see what my SPM, K and such will be, as if I did a stats wipe. Plus It was to cheap to pass up for those other games that I didn't have.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Man M16A3 is so ****in OP


LOL.... it was nerfed.


----------



## Ghost12

M16 is not op, the players that use it are op, put the m16 in the hands of a regular/poor player and a supposedly weaker assault rifle to the good player and the good will win. Simple. I fully agree with what the competitive players in the thread say regards familiarity with the mainly used comp weapons. I do not care how many service stars I have with a gun, since learning to actually shoot properly I only ever use m16 in assault and occasionally g3a3 because its my favourite and I enjoy it, my engi gun is the Acw, I rarely play the other classes.

@Dubbed, to start playing comp you should check Esl versus out for our region.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok I will do!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok I will do!


http://www.esl.eu/uk/


----------



## iPDrop

Anyone else see this? I think BF4 really will be a successful esport


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Anyone else see this? I think BF4 really will be a successful esport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> **


Agreed. As you will know more than most I feel a lot of the bf3 - 4 fixes are to promote exactly that.


----------



## amd655

So long as spectate is in it, i can see it doing well


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Man M16A3 is so ****in OP


lol'd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *havok23*
> 
> As previously stated i have done the drivers, did the repair install, and have tried reinstalling the game, so far no dice same issue.
> 
> so basically i have done everything but reinstall windows, which i did last week.


You reset your Bf3 settings too? Oh yeah and also make sure cloud settings are off or it will just redownload the settings you just had.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Competitively is something else - and I completely agree. But that said 9/10x people don't play competitively.
> How do you play competitively out of interest and how do you sign up for it/what do you win etc?
> 
> Always been interested in taking the "game to the next level" - and probably will do when BF4 comes out.
> That said, I still will be rotating guns - not only is it boring to stick to one gun, but I just like having a challenge.
> Doesn't matter if I lose, as long as I gain experience, then I can own with all weapons, not just one.
> 
> Furthermore, unlike real life, guns in a game...don't really change - so the "knowing your gun" thing - in my opinion - doesn't really apply. If you are good enough, few hours with the gun and you'll know what range, scope, fire rate you should use it at. If it takes you 10 service stars to work that out...then I don't feel you can consider the holder of that gun to have any sort of inherent skill.


To start out you need to find a team. FYI: I doubt any team will pick you up with that attitude about guns.
You _can_ play solo in ESL Versus, but it's mostly Europeans and there's almost never any comms or anything to teach you how to actually play.
Now, to try and find a team, it's probably going to be hard to find one looking for players with no experience at this point, you might be better off just waiting for Bf4 when (hopefully) the comp scene will get big again. That said, there's a thread on CEVO you could try posting in http://cevo.com/forums/topic/654/battlefield-3/bf3-pick-up-players-pick-up-teams-thread/
Or try contacting some of the lower tier teams like FIST (look up their platoon on Battlelog or something) http://cevo.com/event/bf3-season2/standings/
Also go watch tons of comp videos on youtube. Look up Daskro, Nexus Brett, Dr_Drop(he posted right there above me^), you can browse the CEVO forums for some more but beware; LOTS of drama going on, lol.

Yes, guns in game are different, and like I said, if you make one tiny mistake you're probably dead.
Recoil
recoil while suppressed a little bit
recoil while suppressed a lot
bullet spread
bullet spread while suppressed a little bit
bullet spread while suppressed a lot
bullet speed
how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range
how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range while suppressed a little bit
how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range while suppressed a lot
what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire
what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire while suppressed a little bit
what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire while suppressed a lot
how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range
how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range while suppressed a little bit
how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range while suppressed a lot
how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload
how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload while suppressed a little bit
how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload while suppressed a lot
reload time, reload time while empty

I could go onnn and onnn and onnn....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> my only problem with the M16 (and weapons in general) is that they don't feel like they should. An M16 is a very long weapon - it should not handle as well as it should in close quarters hip-fire. Heck, I even think it should have different ADS time/characteristics because of it's long barrel (goes for all weapons). it just shouldn't be as well-rounded a weapon as it is
> 
> but I guess this goes broader in scope - I wish BF (or some shooter) would take more effort into diversifying how weapons actually handle (more than just spread patterns). Bullpups still don't feel much different than standard rifles, when in reality it's different enough to spark debates over the bullpup concept overall.
> 
> I still think the game would be better if the M16 didn't exist as it does now - I think the SCAR's are the perfect balance on the "accurate" side of the spectrum, and the AEK on the other (I would say FAMAS as much as I love it, but man it needs 30 rounds in the mag back)
> 
> here's hoping to more diversity in BF4 - but I still manage with my beloved FAMAS and making kids rage from such low TTK's because I can actually handle the ridiculous spread/rpm


It's a game, not real life, it's supposed to be fun and balanced, not based like real life (to an extent, obviously)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Anyone else see this? I think BF4 really will be a successful esport


YES


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> M16 is not op, the players that use it are op, put the m16 in the hands of a regular/poor player and a supposedly weaker assault rifle to the good player and the good will win. Simple. I fully agree with what the competitive players in the thread say regards familiarity with the mainly used comp weapons. I do not care how many service stars I have with a gun, since learning to actually shoot properly I only ever use m16 in assault and occasionally g3a3 because its my favourite and I enjoy it, my engi gun is the Acw, I rarely play the other classes.
> 
> @Dubbed, to start playing comp you should check Esl versus out for our region.


Oh so I'm the bad player right? well guess what the M16 is the most gun that killed me I mean when I get in front of some dude and shoot him before he shoots me while I'm among down the sight for maximum accuracy but he still kills me first
explain the facts behind that


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh so I'm the bad player right? well guess what the M16 is the most gun that killed me I mean when I get in front of some dude and shoot him before he shoots me while I'm among down the sight for maximum accuracy but he still kills me first
> explain the facts behind that


You know, there's these things called periods that you can use to end sentences. They make your nonsense at least partially readable.

But yes, if someone outshoots you with the same or a worse gun, that makes you the bad player.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You know, there's these things called periods that you can use to end sentences. They make your nonsense at least partially readable.
> 
> But yes, if someone outshoots you with the same or a worse gun, that makes you the bad player.


You didn't read my post.did you?
And BTW this is overclock.net not grammerfreaks.net plus I don't know if you can see well after all you couldn't do that with my post but look at my avatar it's obvious that I'm not a native English speaker


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh so I'm the bad player right? well guess what the M16 is the most gun that killed me I mean when I get in front of some dude and shoot him before he shoots me while I'm among down the sight for maximum accuracy but he still kills me first
> explain the facts behind that


I can outshoot M16's with an M98B, does this mean M98B is OP?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I can outshoot M16's with an M98B, does this mean M98B is OP?


You mean the 1 shot sniper
Did you guys even look at my post?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> You mean the 1 shot sniper
> Did you guys even look at my post?


It really is not 1 shot...........


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh so I'm the bad player right? well guess what the M16 is the most gun that killed me I mean when I get in front of some dude and shoot him before he shoots me while I'm among down the sight for maximum accuracy but he still kills me first
> explain the facts behind that


*I never called you a bad player*. Simple fact is this, it is not just the weapon. Some players have great situational awareness and read the game and even the play style of other players. Some are quicker and some are slower, some are more accurate. These skills are not only defined by the weapons choice. I am getting older and never played fps before this except cod 4 on ps3, when I started I did not have a clue. Took me longer than most to learn and am still learning but I do not care about facing lvl100`s with the m16 or complain about it, the reason for that is I have spent an extended amount of time viewing better players and adjusting my play to the point where I can compete reasonably well in most situations. I can not run and gun so I do not try, I ads and peek every corner, learned to hipfire correctly and lost count of the number of M16 lvl 100`s I have made a victim. I am now using the mini map fully open in every game to try push even further.


----------



## iPDrop

BF3's net code is really bad, On your screen it will show you shooting first when on theirs it will show them shooting first.. You can tell, sometimes when you shoot an RPG right before you die on your screen but in the game the RPG was never actually shot.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> BF3's net code is really bad, on your screen it will show you shooting first when on theirs it will show them shooting first.. You can tell, sometimes when you shoot an RPG right before you die on your screen but in the game the RPG was never actually shot.


It is enraging for the person getting killed, but it is something that we have to deal with.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> *I never called you a bad player*. Simple fact is this, it is not just the weapon. Some players have great situational awareness and read the game and even the play style of other players. Some are quicker and some are slower, some are more accurate. These skills are not only defined by the weapons choice. I am getting older and never played fps before this except cod 4 on ps3, when I started I did not have a clue. Took me longer than most to learn and am still learning but I do not care about facing lvl100`s with the m16 or complain about it, the reason for that is I have spent an extended amount of time viewing better players and adjusting my play to the point where I can compete reasonably well in most situations. I can not run and gun so I do not try, I ads and peek every corner, learned to hipfire correctly and lost count of the number of M16 lvl 100`s I have made a victim. I am now using the mini map fully open in every game to try push even further.


Too long and I'm too lazy but I got your point I didn't mean that I was just saying that you don't have to be a poor player to notice that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> BF3's net code is really bad, On your screen it will show you shooting first when on theirs it will show them shooting first.. You can tell, sometimes when you shoot an RPG right before you die on your screen but in the game the RPG was never actually shot.


I kinda notice that with the grenades actually
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is enraging for the person getting killed, but it is something that we have to deal with.


Sadly yes and with my 4 days of experience it's even harder
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You know, there's these things called periods that you can use to end sentences. They make your nonsense at least partially readable.
> 
> But yes, if someone outshoots you with the same or a worse gun, that makes you the bad player.


I just read my post turns out that auto correct on my phone modified some words that's why it was hard for you to read


----------



## dealio

about opening the map: is the there a way to keep the map from shrinking back to default size every time you get killed?


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Everytime I type the message " Pump action SHOTGUN = no skillz" people would rage message back. LOL...


How are pump action shotguns no skillz? You have to nail them right away. With an assault rifle, you can sometimes get a headshot, but a barrage of bullets slow people down.
I think all the guns in BF3 are fine. Most of the time people complaining about noobs using a certain gun is because said gun is effective in stopping them in their tracks.

Anyways, I ordered a Joystick. I used to be a BOSS in the sky in the days of BF1942 and BF2. Time to relearn lol.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> BF3's net code is really bad, On your screen it will show you shooting first when on theirs it will show them shooting first.. You can tell, sometimes when you shoot an RPG right before you die on your screen but in the game the RPG was never actually shot.


I really hate that one, and grenades too. If you die right after you shot or threw one, they never actually existed. Even worse its usually the kill shot for rpg or a great desperation nade throw that could have done some damage, but they never get to hit...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> BF3's net code is really bad, On your screen it will show you shooting first when on theirs it will show them shooting first.. You can tell, sometimes when you shoot an RPG right before you die on your screen but in the game the RPG was never actually shot.


Because of that I find it hard to play bf3, competively, casually, anything. Doesn't matter how good one is when you're playing in a game like this. The aiming is archaic, extremely simple, even a late 90s arcade shooter had harder aiming mechanics. I can walk down a hallway and fire off my 417, while walking, and still kill people. Maybe some other games make it harder for you to aim accurately while moving in an upright walking position, but in bf3 being to reload while sprinting, jumping/skipping as fast as someone can run, and the semi impressive destruction. Cant forget that ping, hit detection, all these random unfixed issues that made the game what it is. Then again this game is battlefield, its already destroyed.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Because of that I find it hard to play bf3, competively, casually, anything. Doesn't matter how good one is when you're playing in a game like this. The aiming is archaic, extremely simple, even a late 90s arcade shooter had harder aiming mechanics. I can walk down a hallway and fire off my 417, while walking, and still kill people. Maybe some other games make it harder for you to aim accurately while moving in an upright walking position, but in bf3 being to reload while sprinting, jumping/skipping as fast as someone can run, and the semi impressive destruction. Cant forget that ping, hit detection, all these random unfixed issues that made the game what it is. Then again this game is battlefield, its already destroyed.


But the Tanks helis and jets are awesome


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Because of that I find it hard to play bf3, competively, casually, anything. Doesn't matter how good one is when you're playing in a game like this. The aiming is archaic, extremely simple, even a late 90s arcade shooter had harder aiming mechanics. I can walk down a hallway and fire off my 417, while walking, and still kill people. Maybe some other games make it harder for you to aim accurately while moving in an upright walking position, but in bf3 being to reload while sprinting, jumping/skipping as fast as someone can run, and the semi impressive destruction. Cant forget that ping, hit detection, all these random unfixed issues that made the game what it is. Then again this game is battlefield, its already destroyed.


lol.
honestly you can say just about the same exact thing about any other shooter. Ping will always be there, unfixed issues will always be there.
shooting on the move? should it lower your accuracy? yes, I actually think it does. should it be impossible to hit someone? no. just like when your holding a sniper rifle looking straight and it shoots up and to the left
reloading on the run.
Have you yourself tried to multi-task while full sprinting? its hard, but do-able.

Its got its problems just like any other game, but imo its a lesser evil out of the other shooters out, you either go full sim with arma2/3 (good games, controls are too clunkly for my liking) or you go arcade mode on cod with 12yr olds on a map the size of a cardboard box. To each his own.

Side note, anyone know of any tweaks to "mod" bf3 to look better?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol.
> honestly you can say just about the same exact thing about any other shooter. Ping will always be there, unfixed issues will always be there.
> shooting on the move? should it lower your accuracy? yes, I actually think it does. should it be impossible to hit someone? no. just like when your holding a sniper rifle looking straight and it shoots up and to the left
> reloading on the run.
> Have you yourself tried to multi-task while full sprinting? its hard, but do-able.
> 
> Its got its problems just like any other game, but imo its a lesser evil out of the other shooters out, you either go full sim with arma2/3 (good games, controls are too clunkly for my liking) or you go arcade mode on cod with 12yr olds on a map the size of a cardboard box. To each his own.
> 
> Side note, anyone know of any tweaks to "mod" bf3 to look better?


SweetFX, or an FXAA injector are your best bet, anything else is classed as tampering with files, PB will either ban you or kick you for modifying files, EA are also heavily against modding BF3.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol.
> honestly you can say just about the same exact thing about any other shooter. Ping will always be there, unfixed issues will always be there.
> shooting on the move? should it lower your accuracy? yes, I actually think it does. should it be impossible to hit someone? no. just like when your holding a sniper rifle looking straight and it shoots up and to the left
> reloading on the run.
> Have you yourself tried to multi-task while full sprinting? its hard, but do-able.
> 
> Its got its problems just like any other game, but imo its a lesser evil out of the other shooters out, you either go full sim with arma2/3 (good games, controls are too clunkly for my liking) or you go arcade mode on cod with 12yr olds on a map the size of a cardboard box. To each his own.
> 
> Side note, anyone know of any tweaks to "mod" bf3 to look better?


Better than the way it is? That would be awesome if possible


----------



## Ghost12

Which are the best rush maps? never really played it other than Metro and Caspian a few times so have been having a go but having my ass handed too often for my liking because have no idea of the maps/lanes and the spots to push or not. Tried Seine and obliterated by a lav, tried bazaar and obliterated by the tank so which is best just for infantry? other than Damavand sniper school. Are aftermath any good?


----------



## Sadmoto

a quick google shows me there are graphical mods but, I think you can potentially get banned if there are updates. I was just curious, if there was anything worth trying that wouldn't get me banned.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Which are the best rush maps? never really played it other than Metro and Caspian a few times so have been having a go but having my ass handed too often for my liking because have no idea of the maps/lanes and the spots to push or not. Tried Seine and obliterated by a lav, tried bazaar and obliterated by the tank so which is best just for infantry? other than Damavand sniper school. Are aftermath any good?


The only rush maps I played were metro,demand peek,grand bazar,and noshar canals I don't like metro and grand bazar because of the constant explosions in tight places my personal favorite is demand cause it looks amazing and I like sky diving


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh so I'm the bad player right? well guess what the M16 is the most gun that killed me I mean when I get in front of some dude and shoot him before he shoots me while I'm among down the sight for maximum accuracy but he still kills me first
> explain the facts behind that


Looking at your location I'm thinking your high ping is causing most of your issues. What's your average ping?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Looking at your location I'm thinking your high ping is causing most of your issues. What's your average ping?


Depends on the server really so there's no average it can be 300 or 50


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Depends on the server really so there's no average it can be 300 or 50


300 is too high and will cause issues for everyone you play with, so don't play on those servers.

Even at 50 on infantry maps, I have to adjust my play style to bit more reserved and calculated because running and gunning is less effective for me above that ping threshold. Hitting fast moving target also starts to take more rounds. I find that on most servers above 50 enemies just turn into bullet sponges, especially at ~50m or greater distances.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> 300 is too high and will cause issues for everyone you play with, so don't play on those servers.
> 
> Even at 50 on infantry maps, I have to adjust my play style to bit more reserved and calculated because running and gunning is less effective for me above that ping threshold. Hitting fast moving target also starts to take more rounds. I find that on most servers above 50 enemies just turn into bullet sponges.


I usually get kicked far before 300


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> lol'd
> You reset your Bf3 settings too? Oh yeah and also make sure cloud settings are off or it will just redownload the settings you just had.
> To start out you need to find a team. FYI: I doubt any team will pick you up with that attitude about guns.
> You _can_ play solo in ESL Versus, but it's mostly Europeans and there's almost never any comms or anything to teach you how to actually play.
> Now, to try and find a team, it's probably going to be hard to find one looking for players with no experience at this point, you might be better off just waiting for Bf4 when (hopefully) the comp scene will get big again. That said, there's a thread on CEVO you could try posting in http://cevo.com/forums/topic/654/battlefield-3/bf3-pick-up-players-pick-up-teams-thread/
> Or try contacting some of the lower tier teams like FIST (look up their platoon on Battlelog or something) http://cevo.com/event/bf3-season2/standings/
> Also go watch tons of comp videos on youtube. Look up Daskro, Nexus Brett, Dr_Drop(he posted right there above me^), you can browse the CEVO forums for some more but beware; LOTS of drama going on, lol.
> 
> Yes, guns in game are different, and like I said, if you make one tiny mistake you're probably dead.
> Recoil
> recoil while suppressed a little bit
> recoil while suppressed a lot
> bullet spread
> bullet spread while suppressed a little bit
> bullet spread while suppressed a lot
> bullet speed
> how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range
> how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range while suppressed a little bit
> how many bullets to shoot to kill a guy at every range while suppressed a lot
> what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire
> what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire while suppressed a little bit
> what ranges and situations to ADS and when to just hip-fire while suppressed a lot
> how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range
> how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range while suppressed a little bit
> how many bullets per burst to shoot at each range while suppressed a lot
> how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload
> how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload while suppressed a little bit
> how many bullets and how long to shoot before you need to reload while suppressed a lot
> reload time, reload time while empty
> 
> I could go onnn and onnn and onnn....
> It's a game, not real life, it's supposed to be fun and balanced, not based like real life (to an extent, obviously)
> YES


But how are you supposed to answer all those questions, when you don't have critical data AGAINST OTHER weapons.
Bit like reviewing: I can't say my GTX660ti is the best GPU when I haven't tried a titan, and then more so compared it and furthermore benchmarked it etc.

You are basically saying:
I have a GTX660ti - it does this and this - no idea about the other weapons (or little to no knowledge on it).
You are just USED TO using a weapon, that to me doesn't qualify you as knowing the weapon.

Furthermore, how have you actually tested those?
I should also say it does sound a little silly to sit in an empty server and test the weapons out - but the funny thing is on the battlefield (ironically) you got different situations that you CANNOT calculate.
Long story short: Back to my original post of: Guys who stick to one weapon don't have skill. No I should rephrase that - they don't have EXPERIENCE with other guns, nor know how to deal with different situations with different guns.

The BEST PLAYS on YouTube I've seen, funnily enough, was a guy picking up RANDOM kits on the floor, and going on a 20 man killing spree.
Camping at Canal with an M16...- you see the difference (at least I hope)

But hey - whatever works best for you, you guys are better players than me, seeing as you play competitively, that said - I've lost my PC touch I had over 5 years ago.
Only been gaming on PC since September 2012 - and that's been extremely on and off - it shows from my battlelog.
Now my cousin has been gaming with me - Iv'e been playing a lot more

3 blogs for you:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/commando99boxter/stats/885838513/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Macmillan996/stats/186453255/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RB%20ST3AL/stats/189279664/xbox/

A few of the best *teamplayers* I've ever played with, for me it is all about teamplay - I honestly think BF4 should put more emphasis on teamplay - and I think they are trying to do that, via commander mode, terrain changing due to teams performance, squad perks etc.
This is what depicts BC2 for me: It was about the POINTS you had, you never knew your K/D until the end of the round. That's how I believe all BF games should be - in CQ at least.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So long as spectate is in it, i can see it doing well


Esport in a game that has shoddy hitreg? Lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Esport in a game that has shoddy hitreg? Lol.


A person who hates everything LOL?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> A person who hates everything LOL?


I'd love to see you in a competitive match with prizes where the game has shoddy hitreg.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But how are you supposed to answer all those questions, when you don't have critical data AGAINST OTHER weapons.
> Bit like reviewing: I can't say my GTX660ti is the best GPU when I haven't tried a titan, and then more so compared it and furthermore benchmarked it etc.
> 
> You are basically saying:
> I have a GTX660ti - it does this and this - no idea about the other weapons (or little to no knowledge on it).
> You are just USED TO using a weapon, that to me doesn't qualify you as knowing the weapon.
> 
> Furthermore, how have you actually tested those?
> I should also say it does sound a little silly to sit in an empty server and test the weapons out - but the funny thing is on the battlefield (ironically) you got different situations that you CANNOT calculate.
> Long story short: Back to my original post of: Guys who stick to one weapon don't have skill. No I should rephrase that - they don't have EXPERIENCE with other guns, nor know how to deal with different situations with different guns.
> 
> The BEST PLAYS on YouTube I've seen, funnily enough, was a guy picking up RANDOM kits on the floor, and going on a 20 man killing spree.
> Camping at Canal with an M16...- you see the difference (at least I hope)
> 
> But hey - whatever works best for you, you guys are better players than me, seeing as you play competitively, that said - I've lost my PC touch I had over 5 years ago.
> Only been gaming on PC since September 2012 - and that's been extremely on and off - it shows from my battlelog.
> Now my cousin has been gaming with me - Iv'e been playing a lot more
> 
> 3 blogs for you:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/commando99boxter/stats/885838513/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Macmillan996/stats/186453255/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RB%20ST3AL/stats/189279664/xbox/
> 
> A few of the best *teamplayers* I've ever played with, for me it is all about teamplay - I honestly think BF4 should put more emphasis on teamplay - and I think they are trying to do that, via commander mode, terrain changing due to teams performance, squad perks etc.
> This is what depicts BC2 for me: It was about the POINTS you had, you never knew your K/D until the end of the round. That's how I believe all BF games should be - in CQ at least.


I don't even know how to reply to this... It just makes no sense. Of course we have tried other weapons, and those are 'tested' from gameplay, that's exactly my point, you can't stop and calculate every shot, it needs to just flow from your hand automatically so that you can be thinking about your aim, cover, where all the other enemies are, where you need to go next, how long it's gonna take to get there, etc, etc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I'd love to see you in a competitive match with prizes where the game has shoddy hitreg.


90% of the time I see people complaining about hitreg it's bad aim and/or not understanding game mechanics.


----------



## Jamaican Reaper

I have been meaning to ask this question,i keep getting kicked from some servers while gaming saying my ping is too high,whats is ping,and how do i lower it....?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 90% of the time I see people complaining about hitreg it's bad aim and/or not understanding game mechanics.


Running behind cover and dying 5 seconds later is bad aim or not understanding game mechanics?
Shooting a guy at pointblank range, bloody gushing out, hear the helmet klonking, guy turns around, kills you effortlessly and has full HP = bad aim/not understanding game mechanic...

Logic.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamaican Reaper*
> 
> I have been meaning to ask this question,i keep getting kicked from some servers while gaming saying my ping is too high,whats is ping,and how do i lower it....?


its the time it takes for you to send information to a server/ server to send information to you. (correct me if I'm wrong)
you want the lowest ping possible.

less ping = less time for information to travel

I personally say anything under 150 is acceptable to me, but others want only double digits. I stay around 40-80 on US servers and I go up to 120 on euro servers.
trying playing servers that are closer to where you live and see if it helps at all, also if your using wireless, get an ethernet cable if you can.


----------



## PF85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I'd love to see you in a competitive match with prizes where the game has shoddy hitreg.


The conditions are the same for everyone, yes? No reason to whine then.


----------



## Skylit

I thought CSGO was dead. This game takes the cake in terms of modern shooters. :\


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PF85*
> 
> The conditions are the same for everyone, yes? No reason to whine then.


Cant determine whos best when the hitreg will not represent skill but randomness and luck.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant determine whos best when the hitreg will not represent skill but randomness and luck.


OK stop just STOP please you have managed to make everyone argue about everything whether it's a mouse or hitregs we all have the same issues i probably have it more than any with my 2 dpi mouse and my 1 mbps connection


----------



## Ghost12

The Eu servers are packed with brand new accounts tonight. Humble bundle must be going well


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The Eu servers are packed with brand new accounts tonight. Humble bundle must be going well


Ya a friend gave me a Crysis 2 key gonna take 77 hours to download


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol.
> honestly you can say just about the same exact thing about any other shooter. Ping will always be there, unfixed issues will always be there.
> shooting on the move? should it lower your accuracy? yes, I actually think it does. should it be impossible to hit someone? no. just like when your holding a sniper rifle looking straight and it shoots up and to the left
> reloading on the run.
> Have you yourself tried to multi-task while full sprinting? its hard, but do-able.
> 
> Its got its problems just like any other game, but imo its a lesser evil out of the other shooters out, you either go full sim with arma2/3 (good games, controls are too clunkly for my liking) or you go arcade mode on cod with 12yr olds on a map the size of a cardboard box. To each his own.
> 
> Side note, anyone know of any tweaks to "mod" bf3 to look better?


Yes you can say that about any video game, but I haven't had a game act like Bf3 before. Some people might know, hamzta09 did an excellent job picking out the worst. Take it both ways, its occupied my time and I've had plenty of lolz till Rising Storm & Red Orchestra 2 caught my eye. I can't get into ARMA either(I bought it for DayZ :/), COD died after Modern Warfare, so WW2 realism filled the gap.

Far as mods there you got some answers, I'd be hesitant to try any myself seeing as EA is against people making the game look better.


----------



## metal_gunjee

I just got BF3 today and I can't get connected to a server. It starts to connect and then I get an error: "You were disconnected from EA online (1)"
Can someone point me to some help with this? I searched a little but have yet to find a solution.

Fixed.
Now I gotta find out what all the fuss has been about...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Man M16A3 is so ****in OP


^This...I mean seriously... skill to skill equal this gun wins 9/10 engagements. The weapon all other weapons are balanced around and thus the best all around weapon. Still gets boring if you use nothing else but it is the best weapon. Especially for a new comer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant determine whos best when the hitreg will not represent skill but randomness and luck.


If you can't identify and compensate for a 200+ ping player then you have NO skill. Everything under that will die pretty much the same way. You might waste two bullets on a kill delay. Feel the game instead of reading the UI so much.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Running behind cover and dying 5 seconds later is bad aim or not understanding game mechanics?
> Shooting a guy at pointblank range, bloody gushing out, hear the helmet klonking, guy turns around, kills you effortlessly and has full HP = bad aim/not understanding game mechanic...
> 
> Logic.


Dying 5 seconds later is exaggerating and, yes, not understanding the game mechanics, they killed you when you were out of cover on their screen, it just took a second to get to you.

The second thing, happens every once in a great while, but like I said, 90% of the time people complain about that, they are just missing and think they aren't. Show me a video of your gameplay and point out when it happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ^This...I mean seriously... skill to skill equal this gun wins 9/10 engagements. The weapon all other weapons are balanced around and thus the best all around weapon. Still gets boring if you use nothing else but it is the best weapon. Especially for a new comer.


If the two players are of equal skill, AEK will outshoot it easily at close range and decently at mediumish range. M416, AN-94, AK-74m, etc will outshoot it at long range.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dying 5 seconds later is exaggerating and, yes, not understanding the game mechanics, they killed you when you were out of cover on their screen, it just took a second to get to you.
> 
> The second thing, happens every once in a great while, but like I said, 90% of the time people complain about that, they are just missing and think they aren't. Show me a video of your gameplay and point out when it happens.


If it actually is 5 seconds later or even 3 you have something wrong with your system, install or most likely your net connection. It is never that long......gross exaggeration.
I totally agree with YonderGod....you are missing. There is ofc a small delay but if it is fluctuating on you then there is something wrong. Be it the server you are on or your connection. Find quality servers and keep them on your favorites...there are servers that are total garbage...just avoid them or at least realize it is the server and not the game itself.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ^This...I mean seriously... skill to skill equal this gun wins 9/10 engagements. The weapon all other weapons are balanced around and thus the best all around weapon. Still gets boring if you use nothing else but it is the best weapon. Especially for a new comer.
> If you can't identify and compensate for a 200+ ping player then you have NO skill. Everything under that will die pretty much the same way. You might waste two bullets on a kill delay. Feel the game instead of reading the UI so much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dying 5 seconds later is exaggerating and, yes, not understanding the game mechanics, they killed you when you were out of cover on their screen, it just took a second to get to you.
> 
> The second thing, happens every once in a great while, but like I said, 90% of the time people complain about that, they are just missing and think they aren't. Show me a video of your gameplay and point out when it happens.
> If the two players are of equal skill, AEK will outshoot it easily at close range and decently at mediumish range. M416, AN-94, AK-74m, etc will outshoot it at long range.


Lol constant excuses from you guys, its funny.

I play on 5-15ms servers, why would ping be an issue?
Took a second? Thats 1000ms delay, thats HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE and gamebreaking.

It happens pretty much on every server I play when I run behind a building, keep sprinting, then I suddenly die from heatseeking bullets.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=battlefield+3+hitreg&oq=battlefield+3+hitreg&gs_l=youtube.3..0j0i10.452.2796.0.2901.23.18.1.0.0.0.150.1358.13j5.18.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.rAuM8M3_LJY

https://www.google.se/search?q=battlefield+3+hitreg&oq=battlefield+3+hitreg&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j69i60j69i61j0l3.1681j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

"Hitreg isnt an issue, youre just bad" google and youtube says otherwise.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> If it actually is 5 seconds later or even 3 you have something wrong with your system, install or most likely your net connection. It is never that long......gross exaggeration.
> I totally agree with YonderGod....you are missing. There is ofc a small delay but if it is fluctuating on you then there is something wrong. Be it the server you are on or your connection. Find quality servers and keep them on your favorites...there are servers that are total garbage...just avoid them or at least realize it is the server and not the game itself.


Missing a guy thats standing still at 2-5m range... hilarious, I wonder how many different kind of excuses you guys will kettle up this time. Especially when blood is gushing all over the place.

Ping isnt the problem, please read.
No its not my connection as I have 0% jitter, 0% packetloss and I average 5-15ms on the servers I play on.
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2903404555


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Lol constant excuses from you guys, its funny.
> 
> I play on 5-15ms servers, why would ping be an issue?
> Took a second? Thats 1000ms delay, thats HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE and gamebreaking.
> 
> It happens pretty much on every server I play when I run behind a building, keep sprinting, then I suddenly die from heatseeking bullets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=battlefield+3+hitreg&oq=battlefield+3+hitreg&gs_l=youtube.3..0j0i10.452.2796.0.2901.23.18.1.0.0.0.150.1358.13j5.18.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.rAuM8M3_LJY
> 
> https://www.google.se/search?q=battlefield+3+hitreg&oq=battlefield+3+hitreg&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j69i60j69i61j0l3.1681j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
> 
> "Hitreg isnt an issue, youre just bad" google and youtube says otherwise.


I play on around 20-30 m/s.....in any online game pretty much. Doesn't stop server lag from effecting you but ya know.....your ping is the only factor.
Idk past that forward the port BF3 uses.....all I can say is what you describe is either exaggeration or you def have some kind of issue making what is a minor annoyance that we can adjust for worse. If that is the case then yes it would seem gamebreaking. What others are telling you is that your experience is odd. Turn your network smoothing factor down a bit if that is happening. With the kind of ping you have you should be able to almost completely mitigate what you describe. The trade off is more jerky animations....but you have to choose.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I play on around 20-30 m/s.....in any online game pretty much. Doesn't stop server lag from effecting you but ya know.....your ping is the only factor.
> Idk past that forward the port BF3 uses.....all I can say is what you describe is either exaggeration or you def have some kind of issue making what is a minor annoyance that we can adjust for worse. If that is the case then yes it would seem gamebreaking. What others are telling you is that your experience is odd. Turn your network smoothing factor down a bit if that is happening. With the kind of ping you have you should be able to almost completely mitigate what you describe. The trade off is more jerky animations....but you have to choose.


rofl.
Then he mentions the obvious: network smoothing.
Why do you think DICE added it if there was no such thing as poor hitreg?

Dropping it down means everyone start teleporting around on the map, turrets on tanks dont turn they jitter about.

I dont use a router, its plugged directly to the fiber.

And if you have to compensate the poor hitreg with teleportation/jerky animations, then yes its gamebreaking really.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> rofl.
> Then he mentions the obvious: network smoothing.
> Why do you think DICE added it if there was no such thing as poor hitreg?
> 
> Dropping it down means everyone start teleporting around on the map, turrets on tanks dont turn they jitter about.
> 
> I dont use a router, its plugged directly to the fiber.
> 
> And if you have to compensate the poor hitreg with teleportation/jerky animations, then yes its gamebreaking really.


So you are saying you don't adjust it and then complain when the slider exists for anyone else to toggle around?
I don't think it should have been added to the game at all....fact remains it is there. If I can put it around 65% and be fine then you can set it lower or at least to around the same. Either way I can play fine with it maxed and still don't ever see the type of delay you are seeing. You also don't seem to fully understand what interpolation does. If a player stutter moves left or right and you have that slider at max you will see them not move at all. Add it all together....you missed. What you saw was a lie...that is all. If you want to shoot at a mirage and then complain enjoy your misery.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I gave my humble bundle bf3 to a friend for free


----------



## IAmDay

I'm thinking of buying it for Dead Space 3. Then I'll giveaway Battlefield 3.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Bought it for bf3,but the other games, huge plus.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Had such a wonderful game the other night. I was killed multiple times with an ammo box.


----------



## amd655

Hey guys, i picked up the humble bundle, and been playing Medal of Honor, i actually like the game, rather cramped, but for the price... awesome!

I know it is not to do with BF3, but i will post my video of it once it is done.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So you are saying you don't adjust it and then complain when the slider exists for anyone else to toggle around?
> I don't think it should have been added to the game at all....fact remains it is there. If I can put it around 65% and be fine then you can set it lower or at least to around the same. Either way I can play fine with it maxed and still don't ever see the type of delay you are seeing. You also don't seem to fully understand what interpolation does. If a player stutter moves left or right and you have that slider at max you will see them not move at all. Add it all together....you missed. What you saw was a lie...that is all. If you want to shoot at a mirage and then complain enjoy your misery.


So what youre saying is that the game has hoddy hitreg...but you guys were like totally: Nope it does not have bad hitreg! YOU SUCK AT AIMING! is what you guys said. Or bad PC/connection.

And now youre pretty much defending the network smoothing option, isnt it silly? How it goes from: no bad hitreg. To: bad hitreg use smoothing to fix it with jerky bad animations and non-existent ones and teleportation!

When I move slider below 90% everyone starts to jerk, so you will never know what they're aiming at and some have warp abilities and can teleport several meters, which is gamebreaking.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what youre saying is that the game has hoddy hitreg...but you guys were like totally: Nope it does not have bad hitreg! YOU SUCK AT AIMING! is what you guys said. Or bad PC/connection.
> 
> And now youre pretty much defending the network smoothing option, isnt it silly? How it goes from: no bad hitreg. To: bad hitreg use smoothing to fix it with jerky bad animations and non-existent ones and teleportation!
> 
> When I move slider below 90% everyone starts to jerk, so you will never know what they're aiming at and some have warp abilities and can teleport several meters, which is gamebreaking.


I have my network slider at bout 10%, no such issues, seen someone teleport maybe 10 times in 900hrs.


----------



## amd655

MOH Humble Bundle game on Old Hag PC.




Will be 720p soon.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Remember when i said:"Man the M16A3 is so ****in OP" well i turned out to be true since i started to use it i started to kill people more easily even when a guy holding an AEK starts shooting first at close distances i kill him first


----------



## yoi

you forgot , the reload shooting lol

getting killed by a dude running like crazy , wile reloading his gun is annoying as hell LOL


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Remember when i said:"Man the M16A3 is so ****in OP" well i turned out to be true since i started to use it i started to kill people more easily even when a guy holding an AEK starts shooting first at close distances i kill him first


Right........


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoi*
> 
> you forgot , the reload shooting lol
> 
> getting killed by a dude running like crazy , wile reloading his gun is annoying as hell LOL


Ahh don't reminf me


----------



## Sadmoto

amd665 you make me want to start downloading my medal of honor xD
I love their map layouts, I just wish they were bigger









about bf3.

I never have that bad of delays nor do I get the jitters/ teleporting you guys are talking about with my network smoothing down to 50%. maybe I'm just lucky? I tend to stay with servers under 150ping so I haven't had any real problems other then 1 cheater in a jet and I'm missing ingame VOIP









I even tried using a 360 controller, It doesn't feel the same whatsoever, you have to be pressing down on the left joystick to sprint like your trying to crush the controller or you'll stop sprinting and the aiming has a small deadzone going up and down, but not left or right (for me at least)
None the less I was still wrecking








went back to KB+M anyway, the sprinting was throwing me off too much.

I was wondering what it means when someone ping doesn't show up?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

With the M16A3 double kills have never been easier


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> With the M16A3 double kills have never been easier


Sure.....


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was wondering what it means when someone ping doesn't show up?


What I've been told (could be mistaken) they are extremely close to the server location or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what youre saying is that the game has hoddy hitreg...but you guys were like totally: Nope it does not have bad hitreg! YOU SUCK AT AIMING! is what you guys said. Or bad PC/connection.


It doesn't even matter really, with BF4 on the horizon I'll just laugh if its gets these same issues again. If they fix them, then I'll laugh harder as they wouldn't waste there time fixing this game and work on the next machine. I can see why though, this game probably needs to be redone to fix it.

Still getting those random frame drops in Metro lol. Must be all those nade explosions.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So what youre saying is that the game has hoddy hitreg...but you guys were like totally: Nope it does not have bad hitreg! YOU SUCK AT AIMING! is what you guys said. Or bad PC/connection.
> 
> And now youre pretty much defending the network smoothing option, isnt it silly? How it goes from: no bad hitreg. To: bad hitreg use smoothing to fix it with jerky bad animations and non-existent ones and teleportation!
> 
> When I move slider below 90% everyone starts to jerk, so you will never know what they're aiming at and some have warp abilities and can teleport several meters, which is gamebreaking.


Clearly your connection is screwed then. 10% drop and everything jerks....
The game does have bad hitreg in contrast to a shooter with smaller maps, less people and most likely no vehicles or attempt at bullet drop.....I challenge you to make a better piece of software to handle all that? Game is far from perfect but somehow some of us still enjoy it. I would also say that you suck at compensating....which in real life would translate into you being an ok shot on static targets and not on moving targets. Welcome to most of the human race. Besides on full auto does every bullet need to land in the ten ring? Is there a hostage situation in BF3 I am unaware of? Prefire the corners and deal with the netcode. Every game has some quirks but once they are known and there are things to do to adjust....you refuse to do them......then you are a bad player because you fail to adapt. Or you choose not to adapt out of some hardheadedness yet still play the game angrily as if something will magically change tomorrow.

To be 100% clear: I will ghost you with that smoothing factor anywhere from max to 0.....case closed. With that said....if you think it makes no difference on hit reg....then you need to go back to remedial math.


----------



## donrapello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Remember when i said:"Man the M16A3 is so ****in OP" well i turned out to be true since i started to use it i started to kill people more easily even when a guy holding an AEK starts shooting first at close distances i kill him first


¨

Well, maybe that guy with AEK just sucked atm? From mid/high range I prefer g3a3 easily against m16. Shooting from the hip with g3a3 is another thing.. in real close range fights I need to shoot bursts even from hip to get hits. M16/AEK is better then.

IMO, every gun is pretty good, but some are a bit better in some ways. M16 is great because it has so small recoil. I like using G3A3 because It's accurate and powerful. I use M16 in maps where close range fights and shooting from the hip is needed more.

After playing almost 1000 hours of BF3 and watching videos where people shoot one burst kills with m16 in normal mode..
I just can't do it, even if stand next to a enemy crouching in corner and I'm behind him.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I never have that bad of delays nor do I get the jitters/ teleporting you guys are talking about with my network smoothing down to 50%. maybe I'm just lucky? I tend to stay with servers under 150ping so I haven't had any real problems


Try the slider when youre among the best on the server ping-wise, if not the best, you will cry. You tend to stay under 150ms? Explains why the slider actually helps you...

I stay under 30, and only 30.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Try the slider when youre among the best on the server ping-wise, if not the best, you will cry. You tend to stay under 150ms? Explains why the slider actually helps you...
> 
> I stay under 30, and only 30.


I have wireless internet, and usually 38-45ms on UK servers, and around 50-60ms on German servers, i still have yet to experience the crap you type up, even in video's my game works accordingly...

The only thing that ruins it sometimes is the server, or a guy with mega high ping.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have wireless internet, and usually 38-45ms on UK servers, and around 50-60ms on German servers, i still have yet to experience the crap you type up, even in video's my game works accordingly...
> 
> The only thing that ruins it sometimes is the server, or a guy with mega high ping.


Ive seen crap occur in your videos, no need to lie.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I know I'm going to regret this and I absolutely hate it, but I'm just going to say I experience the same issues Hamzta has experienced quite a bit. Just about every server I play on actually. Some worse than others. I turned HT off the other day to test it and it reduced stuttering and response to things like weapons switching was a bit quicker. I was little surprised actually. I have a DSL connection and pingtest comes back perfect but even messing with the smoothing slider does not eliminate laggy animations for me and its a real issue TBH. Even if I put that slider to 100% it still occurs and I'm at a disadvantage at that point in show downs and surprise encounters and lose them because they saw me first.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have wireless internet, and usually 38-45ms on UK servers, and around 50-60ms on German servers, i still have yet to experience the crap you type up, even in video's my game works accordingly...
> 
> The only thing that ruins it sometimes is the server, or a guy with mega high ping.


Exactly this^....anything past is exaggeration or a case of l2p.


----------



## Slightly skewed

I think the two worst cases or places I see it regularly are when someone is jumping over something they go from beginning to jump to teleporting 10 feet on the other side already firing at you. The other is the corner peak in which case you never even see the person but your dead.


----------



## IronWill1991

I just reinstalled BF3 after I stopped playing last year June. I kept getting kicked by punkbuster.

"Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'IronWill1991' (for 0 minutes) ... This PB Server Requires (A1386 C2.331) - Error loading pbcl"

EDIT: I'm going to try updating it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Ive seen crap occur in your videos, no need to lie*.


No wai O.O

Thought i already mentioned it when the video was posted???

Still not getting killed behind cover 5 years later.


----------



## IAmDay

I have decent internet and good FPS. Where should my slider be?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I have decent internet and good FPS. Where should my slider be?


It will not matter too much, i usually have mine maxed all the time, i still do well.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

ACB-90 is OP !!!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I have decent internet and good FPS. Where should my slider be?


As far left (or as close to off) as you can stand.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> ACB-90 is OP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far left (or as close to off) as you can stand.


Weapons that will do just as well in those situations.

AEK
G3A3 (not as rush heavy)
SKS
M98-B if you never miss








M60E4


----------



## IAmDay

I don't understand what it does. Please someone explain xD


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I don't understand what it does. Please someone explain xD


----------



## IAmDay

Would watch but GoGo wifi on the plane is horrible. Anyways don't be lazy and type it out for me


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Would watch but GoGo wifi on the plane is horrible. Anyways don't be lazy and type it out for me


http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-3-technical-discussion/4253-latency-hit-detection-and-network-smoothing-factor/


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> http://forum.symthic.com/battlefield-3-technical-discussion/4253-latency-hit-detection-and-network-smoothing-factor/


Thank you sir


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thank you sir


Np great site for Battlefield info


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I have decent internet and good FPS. Where should my slider be?


Always as low as possible.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great video, thanks for sharing!
I think mine is on 90%, I'll have to check. I think I remember going for 0 and there were people flying all over the place.
I don't know why EA included the setting.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great video, thanks for sharing!
> I think mine is on 90%, I'll have to check. I think I remember going for 0 and there were people flying all over the place.
> I don't know why EA included the setting.


They included it because some people care about pretty visuals (all the way up) and some people care about actual gameplay (all the way down)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great video, thanks for sharing!
> I think mine is on 90%, I'll have to check. I think I remember going for 0 and there were people flying all over the place.
> I don't know why EA included the setting.


I agree it allows for more potential issues...and sadly it will be in BF4 as well. DICE did say it will be improved but still client side. With the large maps and lots of stuff going on and lots of players it isn't like rendering a CS match.

I have never had any success with it at 0 or even below 50% even with a ping of steady 30ish. If a game is really competitive I go minimum 65% but for the most part I just leave it on max. Another bi product of moving it down is getting stuck mantling terrain briefly. In close quarter maps with lots of head peeking it helps quite a bit. On a larger open map I enjoy the more smooth animation of max or like 90%,

The trick is to find the perfect value for the server you are on....assuming it doesn't start lagging itself then you are golden. However this is a bit of a pain since you have to adjust it server to server and trial and error is involved. A daunting process to optimize when essentially you could be more use getting an aggressive start....and thus why I only bother if I feel the need that play period.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

When you give users too much control, it causes more problems.
That's what I'm getting at. As much as I appreciate EA for doing it, there are a lot of people, myself included, who didn't know what it does and furthermore couldn't quite understand what the point of it was. We have to dig up "private users" experiences to see what it is.
In other words: Why wasn't this explained by EA themselves? Or was it? Did I just miss it?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Oh, you're right about that, they should have explained what it did.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> ACB-90 is OP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far left (or as close to off) as you can stand.


Some nice runs. +1 and ref the slider, mine is maybe 10% on so far left, never change it per server or ping and never really suffer jerky game play or people flying lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> ACB-90 is OP !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far left (or as close to off) as you can stand.


I'm super jealous of your card! Great fps numbers there!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When you give users too much control, it causes more problems.
> That's what I'm getting at. As much as I appreciate EA for doing it, there are a lot of people, myself included, who didn't know what it does and furthermore couldn't quite understand what the point of it was. We have to dig up "private users" experiences to see what it is.
> In other words: Why wasn't this explained by EA themselves? Or was it? Did I just miss it?


Yep my thoughts exactly. It just creates more of a differential than if there was no slider and everyone was stuck at the same interpolation. Then there would have one less factor to examine in regards to improving it in future titles.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm super jealous of your card! Great fps numbers there!


Well it is 720p.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well it is 720p.


ah...then that explains it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah...then that explains it.


UI scale gave it away, although i can see why, the aiming advantage at a lower res is worth it i guess.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> UI scale gave it away, although i can see why, the aiming advantage at a lower res is worth it i guess.


Have you tried it yet? I have a couple of times, not for me personally although the immediate benefit is the size of the mini map.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Have you tried it yet? I have a couple of times, not for me personally although the immediate benefit is the size of the mini map.


Yeah i have, and the aiming advantage is pretty nice, lower DPI, and just easier to spot people.


----------



## IAmDay

I play at 1080 but sometimes going to 720 during scrims helps me out.

( But what can I say I'm a horrible player ^,^ )


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Shoot this game is so CPU dependent I'm not so sure I don't get a better average frame rate at 1080 on some maps. I like the larger mini-map.1080 always feels like I am transitioning between looking at the mini or looking at the action. At the lower res. most of the time I can just take it all in as one and what's going on in the mini stands out more. I find it helps also for acquiring and staying on close range targets during heavy action. Those longer medium range shots that are usually my bread and butter go out the window at lower res. As far as actual aim my accuracy is pretty much crap most of the time either way.









Thanks Ghost









PS. The clips in that video were all with the slider off on a server that I'm about 50 ping to most of the time.

edit: thanks for the +1 just saw it.


----------



## IAmDay

I think I'll buy an extra HDD to record BF3/4 gameplay. Seems fun


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think the two worst cases or places I see it regularly are when someone is jumping over something they go from beginning to jump to teleporting 10 feet on the other side already firing at you. The other is the corner peak in which case you never even see the person but your dead.


Listen to Thoth, he knows everything, they're facts, this is bogus, stop lying Skewed!

Just love the fact hes contradicting himself 24/7

Besides, its just known that the game has delays on everything. Your character in the game is not actually where youre at, its actually ~500-800ms behind you.
(0.5-0.8s)

Heck even basic destruction has a second delay.. Use a heli, shoot at the barricades (or anything really) on Monolith, in 3 shot bursts and look how they magically explode out 1-2 seconds later..


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Got praised for being and quote "a good noob" Got an MVP ribbon







SKS is the gun! Getting Scopes took forever though. How long shall I suffer iron sights?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Got praised for being and quote "a good noob" Got an MVP ribbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SKS is the gun! Getting Scopes took forever though. How long shall I suffer iron sights?


I actually preferred iron sights myself on the SKS. My cousin however prefers the 7x scope lol


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I have no idea what the one I'm using is called but its got a red dot and a slight magnification and is awesome.The stock one is crap,you can't see anything on the sides once you aim,and then there's all these markings in it,I believe it's 4X scope. I have almost no weapons to choose from as recon. I've only just unlocked the sv98 so I can see why folks hate the kit. Medic is much easier. Unlimited Med packs,only one tugs. Go figure.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Listen to Thoth, he knows everything, they're facts, this is bogus, stop lying Skewed!
> 
> Just love the fact hes contradicting himself 24/7
> 
> Besides, its just known that the game has delays on everything. Your character in the game is not actually where youre at, its actually ~500-800ms behind you.
> (0.5-0.8s)
> 
> Heck even basic destruction has a second delay.. Use a heli, shoot at the barricades (or anything really) on Monolith, in 3 shot bursts and look how they magically explode out 1-2 seconds later..


No I just can't keep up with the constant barrage of stupid statements you make. I also don't know everything nor did I say I did. Seems to be your style though....tossing words into peoples mouths and making assumptions while grossly exaggerating game flaws to compensate for your lack of skill(and in this case your hardheadedness). Continue to die around a corner after 5 seconds which would be 5000ms not 500 but w/e they are totally the same.


----------



## IAmDay

So I'm back on my 1080p screen. Never knew how much I would miss it after being on my Microsoft Surface RT all week.
Does anyone know any FPS tweaks? I want to play on ultra but I'm almost positive that my I3 is holding me back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK - so I was playing just now - haven't played in over 3 weeks - takes a little while to get into it!
Tried network soothing....worked great, but then worked horribly at the same time.
I got 6 sniper shots in a row with it nearly off
Then at bazaar, died 3x from behind the wall type shots.

I turned it back to full again...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No I just can't keep up with the constant barrage of stupid statements you make. I also don't know everything nor did I say I did. Seems to be your style though....tossing words into peoples mouths and making assumptions while grossly exaggerating game flaws to compensate for your lack of skill(and in this case your hardheadedness). Continue to die around a corner after 5 seconds which would be 5000m/s not 500 but w/e they are totally the same.


meters per second? Lmao


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> meters per second? Lmao


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Thanks for proving my point.


"5000m/s"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metre_per_second

You've yet to prove that there is no poor hitreg.


----------



## IAmDay

Why can't we all agree to disagree


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "5000m/s"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metre_per_second
> 
> You've yet to prove that there is no poor hitreg.


I never said that. I said that it is A. not as bad as you describe and B. there are ways that you can fix it(for other tradeoffs) to some degree if it really bothers someone.
I am also smart enough to realize that in the end it is a video game and will have some flaws especially due to it's scale(for an online fps game). If you don't like BF3 or like where BF4 is headed then don't play them. It is that simple. The difference really is this: I like the game and it seems that you don't.

Yes I understand I made a typographical error. The fact that is all you bothered to respond with shows you are either very very slow and can't tell that it was indeed a typo(which should be evident from the content of the rest of my post) or that you chose to constantly avoid answering a question and instead choose to nitpick. So the i5 2500k is a stock 3,3(as per your rig in your sig)? I thought it was 3.3 but I should check wikipedia to be sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Re-found my favourite long-lost weapons:
G3A3 <3
I remembered how much fun I had with this gun on Xbox...now on PC...24-17 with it on Kharg







- had 19 kills with it (first game with it)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I never said that. I said that it is A. not as bad as you describe and B. there are ways that you can fix it(for other tradeoffs) to some degree if it really bothers someone.
> I am also smart enough to realize that in the end it is a video game and will have some flaws especially due to it's scale(for an online fps game). If you don't like BF3 or like where BF4 is headed then don't play them. It is that simple. The difference really is this: I like the game and it seems that you don't.
> 
> Yes I understand I made a typographical error. The fact that is all you bothered to respond with shows you are either very very slow and can't tell that it was indeed a typo(which should be evident from the content of the rest of my post) or that you chose to constantly avoid answering a question and instead choose to nitpick. So the i5 2500k is a stock 3,3(as per your rig in your sig)? I thought it was 3.3 but I should check wikipedia to be sure.


Rofl.
"Due to its scale" there are no hitreg issues in Planetside 2 and it has thousands of players on a single map...
Scale has nothing to do with it, its because its clientside hitreg and not serverside. We didnt have these issues in Alpha and thats when I believe they switched (in beta phase) to clientside hitreg and thats when it started going doofus. Then they added network slider to mitigate the Hitreg issues, due to hundreds if not thousands of threads created on battlelog forum (no issue you insist though) ...

One moment theres no bad hitreg, you say.
The other there are trade offs, to fix it, you say.
But you said it isnt poor, or broken? Why should I have to use a network slider to suffer poor jerky and teleporting players, in order to fix what you claim isnt broken?

Why dont you prove that it isnt broken.
Start recording your sessions, let people shoot you as you run behind cover, you will eventually realise that it is an issue.

And "fixing" It by breaking animations and causing overall inconsistencies in the gameplay, isnt a solution, and should never be one. DICE should have fixed it. But DICE never really care.
They've yet to fix the black textures on some objects (solid black texture, nothing else) or jumping 2m = instant death = bad luck. But falling 3m = ok. Or helicopters rotors clipping through objects, houses, trees etc. They should be affected in some way, doesnt have to be hyper realistic, just not so they clip through objects causing no harm to the surround or itself. If for prolonged period of time that your rotors are touching another object, they should break, causing you to crash. Heck you can even fly upside down on the ground unaffected lol.
And why are poles a more effective means of killing jets than tank shells or even ramming? You can still fly headon into another heli/jet and just bounce off unaffected by it.

Comma vs Period, different in various countries.

Theres a big difference between m/s and ms, mbit and mbyte though.
, and . not so much.


----------



## Thoth420

Say it with me.....video game. Planetside 2 has it's flaws. Again...don't like it....don't play it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Say it with me.....video game. Planetside 2 has it's flaws. Again...don't like it....don't play it.


he complains way too much and thinks he is always right...this guy - I've given up replying to him


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Re-found my favourite long-lost weapons:
> G3A3 <3
> I remembered how much fun I had with this gun on Xbox...now on PC...24-17 with it on Kharg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - had 19 kills with it (first game with it)


G3A3 is my go to weapon, I used to rock it BC2 as well I started a movement with G3A3 a little after launch I unlocked it on Co-Op and everyone was like what the hell is that gun?!!! Over the next few days more and more of them began to pop up on the server.


----------



## redalert

It wouldn't be a Battlefield game if it didnt have crap hitreg and hitboxes just like every other BF game I played. BF4 will have the same issues you either learn to accept it or play another game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> G3A3 is my go to weapon, I used to rock it BC2 as well I started a movement with G3A3 a little after launch I unlocked it on Co-Op and everyone was like what the hell is that gun?!!! Over the next few days more and more of them began to pop up on the server.


haha yeah same here in co-op first time on xbox I was like - MUST GET THIS GUN - and at the time that required playing all co-op missions at least 3-4x over. Now they made it easier to get the gun









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It wouldn't be a Battlefield game if it didnt have crap hitreg and hitboxes just like every other BF game I played. BF4 will have the same issues you either learn to accept it or play another game.


I can't remember BF2142 having hitreg problems - I know it existed in BC1 and 2 though.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah same here in co-op first time on xbox I was like - MUST GET THIS GUN - and at the time that required playing all co-op missions at least 3-4x over. Now they made it easier to get the gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember BF2142 having hitreg problems - I know it existed in BC1 and 2 though.


BFV BF2 the hitboxes were terrible sometimes shooting at a stationary target in close range and nothing would happen guy turns around and Im dead. So much rage!!!! BF2 TV missile would just go through another heli alot too. BC2 was nothing great either when it came hitreg/hitboxes.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> It wouldn't be a Battlefield game if it didnt have crap hitreg and hitboxes just like every other BF game I played. BF4 will have the same issues you either learn to accept it or play another game.


Never played BF2, but Bad Company 2 didn't have hitreg issues. Or, I should say they were not as blatant or obvious as they are in this title for me and my friend. One of the main reasons why he stopped playing BF3, was because the crappy hitreg and delays. I kept on playing though, not taking his complaints about hitreg to heart, I to shrugged it of and just thought he wasn't that good at aiming.

Well, after a few hundred hours of the same thing happening and happening in any server, wouldn't that be annoying to you? Maybe some people can turn a blind eye but its constant deja vu for me, and anyone else who can see the underlying effects. I should be less aware and just play like a rock I suppose. Games have there issues, usually they get fixed as best as possible, guess this issue can't be fixed. So expect it in BF4? Sweet.

The G3 is a fun weapon, though with 20 rounds, slow rate of fire most choose the usual assault rifles. It is very handy at long range on single fire even with the flash suppressor, really no need for the heavy barrel when you have a .308 I think. Seems like whatever mouse I use I always jam with the kh2002 or whatever weapons that are susceptible to that. I think the g17 is also, guess I'm trying to fire to fast.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he complains way too much and thinks he is always right...this guy - I've given up replying to him


I don't know, some of his points are valid. I feel like IF this game either had better net code, or servers(?) it would be more fun (NOT that it isn't, hence MORE).

A good example is when someone jumps over a ledge/cover (the animation of him leaping forward with his feet), the time it takes you (in first person) to get over it is a couple of seconds, where your enemy LOOKS like he is taking a couple of seconds, but before his feet touch the ground you start getting shot at, and he is invulnerable for those precious 1/2 seconds. That's what really steams my beans, and the obvious rubber banding (dying when you clearly take cover/are visually safe around a corner).

I don't think it's wrong to talk about this stuff/complain, otherwise why would they want to fix it? Just as long as it's not irrational/fan boys. This is the internet though, everyone has to hammer their opinion down, though.









Also if it means anything (which it doesn't) you can see I put some time in this game and kinda know what I'm talking about;

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RemagCP/stats/193427591/


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he complains way too much and thinks he is always right...this guy - I've given up replying to him


Cause you can never come up with anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> BFV BF2 the hitboxes were terrible sometimes shooting at a stationary target in close range and nothing would happen guy turns around and Im dead. So much rage!!!! BF2 TV missile would just go through another heli alot too. BC2 was nothing great either when it came hitreg/hitboxes.


Lies, thoth says there are no issues!!! Its just bad aim!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Say it with me.....video game. Planetside 2 has it's flaws. Again...don't like it....don't play it.


What dice said:
Quote:


> Demize99Core Gameplay Designer
> the biggest issue we have in battlefield is actually on net code. Without going into details, the amount of updates we need to send to support all the gameplay details would throttle most bandwidth connections if we sent every frame. Therefor we send at a lower rate and use client prediction to interpolate between those updates. I'm not happy that means we have a longer than ideal delay for sending hits and damage to the victim from the server. The reality is that it's not trivial to fix, which isn't a great excuse, but it's definitely on our radar. Frankly, the benefits of being able to support the vast battlefields and variety of game play technically is worth the trade offs to me.


Throttle most connections? Lol what.. the game uses like what, 100kbit/s at the most? That is 1/10th of a megabit, and whats the average connection in the world, like 3mbit?
Interpolation is the stupidest thing to ever exist in an FPS where skill is supposed to determine the winner... but its really based around Luck in BF3. But I guess thats what happens when the engine was designed for consoles and console players suffer matchmaking where the avg Ping is like what, 150ms? (In US/Aus mostly and ~100 in EU). Such as Modern Warfare 2, they needed 4 XXL ping bars in order to make it look like you had good ping, when in reality having 4 green bars = 100ms or lower, but you mostly had 3/4 = 100-200ms.

From valve:
Quote:


> For instance, if a highly lagged player shoots at a less lagged player and scores a hit, it can appear to the less lagged player that the lagged player has somehow "shot around a corner" [This is the phrase our user community has adopted to describe this inconsistency.]. In this case, the lower lag player may have darted around a corner. But the lagged player is seeing everything in the past. To the lagged player, s/he has a direct line of sight to the other player. The player lines up the crosshairs and presses the fire button. In the meantime, the low lag player has run around a corner and maybe even crouched behind a crate. If the high lag player is sufficiently lagged, say 500 milliseconds or so, this scenario is quite possible. Then, when the lagged player's user command arrives at the server, the hiding player is transported backward in time and is hit.


This occurs very often in BF3, pretty much every game. Might be because Im always among the lowest in terms of ping and thus Im affected unlike you people who seem to...rather enjoy higher ping, not you amd, but the other guys who "stay under 150ms"

However Ive never had this happen in CS, CSS, CSGO, TF2, DODS, BF2, BC1 (PS3) Planetside 2, Quake 3, Tribes Ascend, Far Cry 3, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, Arma 2 or 3, Black Ops 2 or CoD 4/WAW and I could mention even more games where it has never happened.

But it only happens in BC2 and BF3, and most likely BF4, as it uses the same system.

And apparently, the hitreg issues dont occur in vehicles as vehicles are handled server-side.


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Demize99Core Gameplay Designer
> the biggest issue we have in battlefield is actually on net code. Without going into details, the amount of updates we need to send to support all the gameplay details would throttle most bandwidth connections if we sent every frame. Therefor we send at a lower rate and use client prediction to interpolate between those updates. I'm not happy that means we have a longer than ideal delay for sending hits and damage to the victim from the server. The reality is that it's not trivial to fix, which isn't a great excuse, but it's definitely on our radar. Frankly, the benefits of being able to support the vast battlefields and variety of game play technically is worth the trade offs to me.


Perhaps this will be fixed with the newer consoles? Maybe lessened? Unfortunately I'm guessing no since they are still including X360 and PS3.
Quote:


> This occurs very often in BF3, pretty much every game. Might be because Im always among the lowest in terms of ping and thus Im affected unlike you people who seem to...rather enjoy higher ping, not you amd, but the other guys who "stay under 150ms"
> 
> However Ive never had this happen in CS, CSS, CSGO, TF2, DODS, BF2, BC1 (PS3) Planetside 2, Quake 3, Tribes Ascend, Far Cry 3, GTA IV, Max Payne 3, Arma 2 or 3, Black Ops 2 or CoD 4/WAW and I could mention even more games where it has never happened.
> 
> But it only happens in BC2 and BF3, and most likely BF4, as it uses the same system.
> 
> And apparently, the hitreg issues dont occur in vehicles as vehicles are handled server-side.


I 99% agree with this, only I didn't notice the lag nearly as much in BC2 compared to BF3.


----------



## pc-illiterate

ive been shaking my head through the entire argument between hamz and the rest. quite entertaining no matter what anyone thinks.
dice were/are lazy jacks. it was easier to code for client side hit detection so thats what they did. client side is bs and the statement from their gameplay designer shows the attitude "i dont care, good enough for me." anyone saying hitreg isnt a problem is 1) lying or 2) a horrible aim or 3) never played bf3 or 4) in denial. go play CS:S on an office server. then tell us how great bf3 is. sad part is bf4 will be another piece of work that needs patched to hell and will still be a serious mess. eff j00 ea and dice. [email protected]
off topic
did anyone play the mod for unreal tournament "tactical ops:assault on terror"? it went retail and had so many people who played it. you could play with 200,300, 400 ping players and still enjoy the game. you just lead your shots. it even supported 64 players. too bad that game only lasted for 10 years.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Nobody said there's NO hit reg issues, it's just not nearly as bad as you claim.
Still waiting for that gameplay video to prove it. And if you have your network smoothing all the way up there's the other part of your problem (other than your bad aim), though it still shouldn't be as bad as you say.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Nobody said there's NO hit reg issues, it's just not nearly as bad as you claim.
> Still waiting for that gameplay video to prove it. And if you have your network smoothing all the way up there's the other part of your problem (other than your bad aim), though it still shouldn't be as bad as you say.


I posted several videos showing the issues.
You guys blindly ignore them.

Network slider is at 50%, tried 0 and 25%, everyone stutters like crazy. Guy knifing me, its like the entire animation runs at 3fps.
Doesnt help at all with hitreg.

Uhm, you guys did say there was no problem, but bad aim.

And 1.24 k/d != good aim.
(thoth's stats)








Inbeforesuppressed, obviously he wasnt on the first bit.
But seriously, in what world is being suppressed = miss target even if barrel points straight at them, oh wait, your bullets dont even exist if you are suppressed in BF3 lol


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I posted several videos showing the issues.
> You guys blindly ignore them.
> 
> Network slider is at 50%, tried 0 and 25%, everyone stutters like crazy. Guy knifing me, its like the entire animation runs at 3fps.
> Doesnt help at all with hitreg.
> 
> Uhm, you guys did say there was no problem, but bad aim.
> 
> And 1.24 k/d != good aim.
> (thoth's stats)


I get your problem, you want to know when? when I'm downloading 8gb of FF14, stopped downloading, no more jitters and hitting people with no hit markers but you see blood coming out of thier face.

Only reason I put the slider to 50% to see a difference, I see none for me.

Are you sure you don't have someone torrenting on your wireless (if you have wireless) or something clogging you up?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I get your problem, you want to know when? when I'm downloading 8gb of FF14, stopped downloading, no more jitters and hitting people with no hit markers but you see blood coming out of thier face.
> 
> Only reason I put the slider to 50% to see a difference, I see none for me.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have someone torrenting on your wireless (if you have wireless) or something clogging you up?


1. I can "torrent" while playing just fine. I have 100mbit fiber for a reason, and I never clog the bandwidth.
2. Game uses on avg 100kbit/s
3. I dont have a router, im plugged directly to the fiber, in the wall.
4. Dont have this issue in any other game.
5. Firewall is off.
6. Antiviruses off when playing games.

Do a test - Download MSI Afterburner or Fraps (trial) - Start teh game up, on an active server.
Turn slider to 100% (to start off with)
Record the game (show off the setting)
- play around for a minute, engage other players or just look at them as they move about.
- Change the slider ~25%
-repeat
- Change slider again, to 50%
-repeat.

Upload to youtube, show it here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xGSLpYYRPcU&t=270


----------



## Krazee

Do not argue with Hazmat, he is god......


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Inbeforesuppressed, obviously he wasnt on the first bit.
> But seriously, in what world is being suppressed = miss target even if barrel points straight at them, oh wait, your bullets dont even exist if you are suppressed in BF3 lol


First video he missed a lot AND was suppressed

Second video first clip, yes, that probably should have hit. Once again, we never said the game had perfect hit detection all the time, it does have problems, just not nearly as bad as you say. 1 clip doesn't prove it.
The rest of it he was extremely suppressed, which I do agree is a stupid game mechanic (thankfully they're fixing it for Bf4), but it's not bad hit reg.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1. I can "torrent" while playing just fine. I have 100mbit fiber for a reason, and I never clog the bandwidth.
> 2. Game uses on avg 100kbit/s
> 3. I dont have a router, im plugged directly to the fiber, in the wall.
> 4. Dont have this issue in any other game.
> 5. Firewall is off.
> 6. Antiviruses off when playing games.
> 
> Do a test - Download MSI Afterburner or Fraps (trial) - Start teh game up, on an active server.
> Turn slider to 100% (to start off with)
> Record the game (show off the setting)
> - play around for a minute, engage other players or just look at them as they move about.
> - Change the slider ~25%
> -repeat
> - Change slider again, to 50%
> -repeat.
> 
> Upload to youtube, show it here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xGSLpYYRPcU&t=270


Even if you are only using a small amount of bandwidth while torrenting, it can still cause ping fluctuations and other issues, so don't do it. There is no reason you can't pause it for a bit while you play. Ideally you shouldn't have any other traffic on your connection when you play.


----------



## RemagCP

Ye that's usually a good idea. I think he was using an example though.

I know with my 400KB DL and 100 up I can download at ~150KB and not have more than 50-80 ping.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Do not argue with Hazmat, he is god......


This made me laugh so much haha!
As for hitreg...I was one of the first to complain about it on the beta of bf3. As it was a beta, no one really took anything seriously. Game came out, the issue was less apparent but still there.
As for bc2 - if you played it enough, it had the same problems. Definitely not as much, but had the same problems.
As I said previously, only bf game I remember not to have any issues like that was bf2142, ironically my favourite fps game ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> Ye that's usually a good idea. I think he was using an example though.
> 
> I know with my 400KB DL and 100 up I can download at ~150KB and not have more than 50-80 ping.


Correct me if I'm wrong, ping is not directly related to speeds.
Ping to me says the difference in ms you have between yourself and the server.
The faster your connection, the more data stream you have between you and ANY server.
Thus a better internet connection gives you a more smooth gameplay, and a better ping gives you better latency which gives you better smoothness as well, but also better hit registration and correct timings with other enemy players.


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This made me laugh so much haha!
> As for hitreg...I was one of the first to complain about it on the beta of bf3. As it was a beta, no one really took anything seriously. Game came out, the issue was less apparent but still there.
> As for bc2 - if you played it enough, it had the same problems. Definitely not as much, but had the same problems.
> As I said previously, only bf game I remember not to have any issues like that was *bf2142, ironically my favourite fps game ever.*
> Correct me if I'm wrong, ping is not directly related to speeds.
> Ping to me says the difference in ms you have between yourself and the server.
> The faster your connection, the more data stream you have between you and ANY server.
> Thus a better internet connection gives you a more smooth gameplay, and a better ping gives you better latency which gives you better smoothness as well, but also better hit registration and correct timings with other enemy players.


This, BF2142 is my absolute favorite BF game


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, ping is not directly related to speeds.
> Ping to me says the difference in ms you have between yourself and the server.
> The faster your connection, the more data stream you have between you and ANY server.
> Thus a better internet connection gives you a more smooth gameplay, and a better ping gives you better latency which gives you better smoothness as well, but also better hit registration and correct timings with other enemy players.


ping is basically the speed. the higher the bandwidth, the more data. a better ping doesnt get correct timings with other players.
use a roadway for your internet connection.
ping is the speed limit. number of lanes is the bandwidth. you may do 80mph but if someone else has a speed limit of 35mph, you are at the mercy of their speed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> This, BF2142 is my absolute favorite BF game


I loved that game so so so much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> ping is basically the speed. the higher the bandwidth, the more data. a better ping doesnt get correct timings with other players.
> use a roadway for your internet connection.
> ping is the speed limit. number of lanes is the bandwidth. you may do 80mph but if someone else has a speed limit of 35mph, you are at the mercy of their speed.


ah ha - remember reading that road analogy when researching channel width and frequencies!
Does make sense - although if someone has 200ping and I have 10 - am I really being THAT affected by him, rather than him slowing down his own gameplay?
I know a person with a high ping shouldn't be allowed to play with others that have low ping - but never knew I was then being put "in his shoes" if I'm matchmaked with him?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Hitreg is an issue,but if I can kill people with 200 ping, die around corners only sometimes and still have fun,I'd say it's not the mothership of issues.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here is FINALLY the video uploaded of the glitch/bug I was talking about 3 weeks ago







!
ANYONE experienced this?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here is FINALLY the video uploaded of the glitch/bug I was talking about 3 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> ANYONE experienced this?


Yes, i have seen this bug, i have also had it almost happen to me, but never got stuck there, i quite like it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes, i have seen this bug, i have also had it almost happen to me, but never got stuck there, i quite like it


it was very fun as you could hear from me: "the the boatttt!!!" haha


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just got 80kills with the jet in 1 match


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> How are pump action shotguns no skillz? You have to nail them right away. With an assault rifle, you can sometimes get a headshot, but a barrage of bullets slow people down.
> I think all the guns in BF3 are fine. Most of the time people complaining about noobs using a certain gun is because said gun is effective in stopping them in their tracks.
> 
> Anyways, I ordered a Joystick. I used to be a BOSS in the sky in the days of BF1942 and BF2. Time to relearn lol.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826102204


Mouse and Keyboard is way better than a joystick in BF3!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Mouse and Keyboard is way better than a joystick in BF3!


Lies, i can 360 no scope extreme bad luck with joystick brah.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Even if you are only using a small amount of bandwidth while torrenting, it can still cause ping fluctuations and other issues, so don't do it. There is no reason you can't pause it for a bit while you play. Ideally you shouldn't have any other traffic on your connection when you play.


No ping doesnt fluctuate.
No it doesnt affect the gaming.
No I rarely torrent while gaming as my torrents finish within minutes typically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> First video he missed a lot AND was suppressed
> 
> Second video first clip, yes, that probably should have hit. Once again, we never said the game had perfect hit detection all the time, it does have problems, just not nearly as bad as you say. 1 clip doesn't prove it.
> The rest of it he was extremely suppressed, which I do agree is a stupid game mechanic (thankfully they're fixing it for Bf4), but it's not bad hit reg.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA WHAT?
He didnt miss in the first video on the first clip where he has the sniper and he wasnt suppressed, if he was he would be taking shots + blurry vision etc. Nor did he at other parts where he isnt suppressed either. Yes there are bits where he is suppressed, but what kind of excuse is that really? IRL if you take shots, you take cover and you will still hit your target. Your barrel doesnt turn into spaghetti suddenly.

Second clip isnt about hitting, its about him dying seconds later...
Perhaps you should actually read what the video was about and actually take a look at the first minute of it? That was the point of that video. Showing that you DO die seconds later, hes miles away from the doorway.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hamzta has bad net, so erryboday has bad hitreg like him o.0
> 
> My crap internet takes a huge dump on his, and i am wireless, with a ADSL connection -_____________-


Oh wow AMD is back to insulting and being overall childish again, not gonna rant about how BF3 is such "crap" again? You know, like you've done on plenty occasions here already?

Oh wait, you changed your mind, best game ever (for the time being I guess) until you start raving on about it again.

Seriously, bad net? Yeah... Ive shown you plenty of speedtests before. And the hitreg is less apparent the higher ping you have because it then evens out.

Go run pingtest for jitter+packetloss, then speedtest AMD, and we'll see.

http://www.pingtest.net/result/85196659.png
http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/2908254266


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Oh wow AMD is back to insulting and being overall childish again, not gonna rant about how BF3 is such "crap" again? You know, like you've done on plenty occasions here already?
> 
> Oh wait, you changed your mind, best game ever (for the time being I guess) until you start raving on about it again.
> 
> Seriously, bad net? Yeah... Ive shown you plenty of speedtests before. And the hitreg is less apparent the higher ping you have because it then evens out.
> 
> Go run pingtest for jitter+packetloss, then speedtest AMD, and we'll see.


I never insulted anybody.

Everyone has their rage moments, you have it 24/7.

Glad to see you never change


----------



## Ghost12

Why is this conversation going on and on. Am I missing the point?? The game has some dodgy hit reg and bugs and other somewhat over the top mechanics like suppression but it is at the end of its life. You either find the game enjoyable regardless of the issues or not, if not I would suggest not to play it and play something else. It is not a matter of who is right or wrong to a definitive point. I have played nearly 900hrs now and have had some moments that made me annoyed and a lot of fun in the main.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to play some BF3 now - anyone up for it







?
Hit me up!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/


----------



## amd655

Wireless, and inferior internet, still superior to yours according to the raging


----------



## amd655

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











No lag brah.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless, and inferior internet, still superior to yours according to the raging


you in the UK with sky fibre?

I had to by-pass/hack through my Sky connection to get a decent speed with my given router of choice - I HATE MER!!!
Here's my speed :



UPLOAD speed is a HUGE thing for me - as I upload quite a lot of things to YouTube


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you in the UK with sky fibre?
> 
> I had to by-pass/hack through my Sky connection to get a decent speed with my given router of choice - I HATE MER!!!
> Here's my speed :
> 
> 
> 
> UPLOAD speed is a HUGE thing for me - as I upload quite a lot of things to YouTube


No, just normal Sky broadband currently, but those speeds look juicy, especially upload


----------



## IAmDay

Looks like I'm stuck playing Battlefield 3








Steam decided my account was used for fraudulent activity







Why STEAM??


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck playing Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam decided my account was used for fraudulent activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why STEAM??


LOLWAT?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOLWAT?


Yup I logged on and I this:
This account appears to have been used for fraudulent activity.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No, just normal Sky broadband currently, but those speeds look juicy, especially upload


Glad I went for the fibre then!








Especially with their 6months half price deals







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Looks like I'm stuck playing Battlefield 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam decided my account was used for fraudulent activity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why STEAM??


well if you didn't do anything illegal, that's a good thing - seeing as someone might have tried to gain access to it.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Does anybody think that the jets are unbalanced?I mean when I was in the SU-35 vs a F-18 pilot and I found him to be turning a bit sharper but the next match me and him again this time it's the opposite and I found myself turning a bit sharper so is the F-18 more monovurable or what?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless, and inferior internet, still superior to yours according to the raging


Or you're just another one blindly ignoring the issues. Even though they occur in your own videos.

2ms jitter OMG LOL


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Or you're just another one blindly ignoring the issues. Even though they occur in your own videos.
> 
> 2ms jitter OMG LOL


So i get shot around corners 5 years later?

You must be clutching onto some humongous straws right now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lag brah.


Yes, because making a montage and taking out all the bits where inconsistencies occur... and only showing your good kills - WIN!
YOU PROVED ME WRONG!

Its not even related, were discussing running behind corner and dying.

Now provide raw gameplay footage of a match and we'll see.
Oh and it has to be hardcore, not TDM, there you will notice some crazy stuff going on with the hitreg.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yes, because making a montage and taking out all the bits where inconsistencies occur... and only showing your good kills - WIN!
> YOU PROVED ME WRONG!
> 
> Not really. Now provide raw gameplay footage of a match and we'll see.
> Oh and it has to be hardcore, there you will notice some crazy stuff going on with the hitreg.


HC is for girls.

And i do not have the bandwidth to upload an entire match.

Like i stated, i do not have your issues.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No lag brah.


who is ttm funky uk? in the tank, unable to see people, through walls and fences, yet gets hit markers and kills. watch 2:50 and further...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> who is ttm funky uk? in the tank, unable to see people, through walls and fences, yet gets hit markers and kills. watch 2:50 and further...


That is me....

Aiming at snipers...


----------



## THUMPer1

I have to agree with *hamzta09* 100%.
The only BEEF I have with this game is the fact that the "net code" is complete crap. I will either DIE or at the most get shot while behind a wall, because the player shooting me still sees me on their screen. That's what client side hit detection is all about.

I was at a LAN Friday. I sat next to a friend and we played BF3. There would be a noticeable "LAG" from when I shot my gun to when I could see my gun shoot on his screen. I wouldn't call any of this "LAG" though it's called ****. ****ty **** ****.
If I go to a server in the UK, I don't have issues, because now I have an advantage. But I play mostly CHI servers.

They say to have "improved" on this "net code" in BF4. I guess we will see. But I am not expecting it to be better. I will hold off...


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> who is ttm funky uk? in the tank, *unable to see people, through walls and fences,* yet gets hit markers and kills. watch 2:50 and further...


----------



## Sadmoto

I was curious, is there a hardcore NO MAP variant? thats my game on the 360, I find having no map promotes team work and forces you to be aware of your surrounds more so then taking a glimpse on the mini map to see red then go for the kill.

I couldn't find an option for it in the server browser for PC, I wasn't sure if they bothered or not with it, I figured that they would assume everyone and their brother would do some type of config tweaking to bring it back but one can hope right?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*


Well maybe you should go watch again, i shoot nobody through a wall or fence.

The first shot was aimed at the helicopter, and hits.

The next 2 are aimed at camping snipers on the pipes, and they both hit, the next 2 are aimed at 2 snipers in the corner at D flag.

The last shot was caught on the mini map.

Called situational awareness.


----------



## pc-illiterate

my bad, rewatched for a 10th time, at 2:54 it was the hit markers on the chopper...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> my bad, rewatched for a 10th time, at 2:54 it was the hit markers on the chopper...


At 2:54, you see the chopper explode, that is my shell hitting it


----------



## amd655

Ok, i have just recorded a random server i went into for hampster wheel.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67221953/791518471/

My aim was terrible though









Going to have to compress the video heavily, but whatever....

Played it on old hag rig, ping fluctuates throughout the game, i also bring up the score board to try and make that notable.
I also adjust the slider, which made things worse for me.

Otherwise, the game played properly as it should.

FPS does drop, recording needs setting up properly, but whatever.


----------



## IAmDay

This thread has turned into a big LEWLfest


----------



## amd655

Ok forget it, file size is far too large.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok forget it, file size is far too large.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Been playing a few rounds just now - loving it atm:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67227612/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67226525/177435049/

Joined half way:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67225515/177435049/

EDIT:
Gotta love the LAV








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67231979/177435049/

EDIT:
Why is Battlelog beyond freaking ******ed?
I play a few missions with my cousin playing co-op - then we try and play some more, and we can't send each other invites, nor can even find a public co-op game
I utterly hate this crap, happens all the time.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I was curious, is there a hardcore NO MAP variant? thats my game on the 360, I find having no map promotes team work and forces you to be aware of your surrounds more so then taking a glimpse on the mini map to see red then go for the kill.
> 
> I couldn't find an option for it in the server browser for PC, I wasn't sure if they bothered or not with it, I figured that they would assume everyone and their brother would do some type of config tweaking to bring it back but one can hope right?


Last time I checked hardcore never had a map to begin with...?


----------



## tango bango

So has the players figured out how to edit the hit box in this game yet?


----------



## IronWill1991

I hate when I am playing a long match and suddenly halfway through I get "battlefield 3 has stopped working" message. It happened few times since I reinstalled BF3 few days ago after I stopped playing last year June. I see the game is still buggy after couple years.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I hate when I am playing a long match and suddenly halfway through I get "battlefield 3 has stopped working" message. It happened few times since I reinstalled BF3 few days ago after I stopped playing last year June. I see the game is still buggy after couple years.


I had this very same problem. I manually updated punkbuster and all is fine. Don't use that stupid auto update.

http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I had this very same problem. I manually updated punkbuster and all is fine. Don't use that stupid auto update.
> 
> http://www.evenbalance.com/index.php?page=dl-bf3.php


I did that couple days ago when I kept getting kicked by punkbuster. I don't think it's not punkbuster. I did get couple BSOD while playing, so I downclock my GPU and CPU for a little bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My G3A3 gameplay with some opinions and thoughts shared via a commentary


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Last time I checked hardcore never had a map to begin with...?


The Hardcore preset does have a mini map, I found the feature under filters but there is ONE 64p server I found without mini maps and its rush only, Europe server and its not even close to being filled.









Edit: also looking for some people to play with on any 64p classic maps server! add me on battlelog








I would be one of those "humbbundlenoobs" and don't have premium on the PC.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Humblebundlenoob here, only play on weekends though.


----------



## amd655

Beeen having issues with BF3, cannot change settings anymore in in game menu, have to use realmware settings editor to get into it without the game crashing.

I will agree to one thing, a very inconsistent game.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Been playing a few rounds just now - loving it atm:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67227612/177435049/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67226525/177435049/
> 
> Joined half way:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67225515/177435049/
> 
> EDIT:
> Gotta love the LAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67231979/177435049/
> 
> EDIT:
> Why is Battlelog beyond freaking ******ed?
> I play a few missions with my cousin playing co-op - then we try and play some more, and we can't send each other invites, nor can even find a public co-op game
> I utterly hate this crap, happens all the time.


Co-op joining has been broken for a long time. Like many things, it used to work just fine, then along the way some update broke it.

I started playing on my noob account, courtesy of the Origin bundle, was quite funny to see a level 2 MVP, even if it was metro. I forgot how little equipment you start off with. 2 main weapons available, 1 pistol, 1 or no gadgets. Half the time I ended up stealing someone elses kit, so I could revive or throw ammo or use a decent gun.


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> I will agree to one thing, a very inconsistent game.


YUP...I spent over 2 months tiring to find out why I had issue after issue. All kinds of disconnects, crashing you name it. I remember a few times the game crashed, and the cause was a OCing problem. To make a long story short, punkbyster would disconnect or kick me. That resulted it my OC to run ramped or out speed itself.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I was gonna try to record some game play using fraps and i noticed two things

1. my fraps will only record 30 second clips and will stop recording
and 2. the clips I did record show upside-down.









was wondering if anyone ran into these problems when recording bf3 gameplay.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I was gonna try to record some game play using fraps and i noticed two things
> 
> 1. my fraps will only record 30 second clips and will stop recording
> and 2. the clips I did record show upside-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was wondering if anyone ran into these problems when recording bf3 gameplay.


Trial version of fraps = 30 sec sessions.

Upside down? Uhm wut.

Go get MSI Afterburner instead, so much better in every way.
+ You can have OSD that show FPS, GPU usage, Temperature, GPU clocks etc.


----------



## amd655

Well, i managed to record some gameplay, some TDM using the SCAR-H, i like to call it the anti-sniper, but it does not work on all occasions









Will upload unedited footage from start to finish.

Gotta sort out FOV/graphics/ other stuff, as i had to delete all settings associated with BF3 to stop the crashing, but not too much of a problem.


----------



## amd655

I may as well post the report...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67295346/791518471/


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Trial version of fraps = 30 sec sessions.
> 
> Upside down? Uhm wut.
> 
> Go get MSI Afterburner instead, so much better in every way.
> + You can have OSD that show FPS, GPU usage, Temperature, GPU clocks etc.


ohhh, I didn't realize fraps had a trial version/ full version
and yea, Upside-down







Iunno why but when i play a video it shows up like that.

does MSI AB have video capture?
I only thought it was used for overclocking


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> ohhh, I didn't realize fraps had a trial version/ full version
> and yea, Upside-down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iunno why but when i play a video it shows up like that.
> 
> does MSI AB have video capture?
> I only thought it was used for overclocking


Yes, i use MSI AB for my video's









I think the highest quality one is this....



Only 80% quality set in MSI AB, at 2 threads of the CPU, it does drop FPS, but not massively.


----------



## DizzlePro

i don't understand all this fuss about bad net code & hit detection, I believe most of these issues are on the client side, as i have not experienced any of these issues.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i don't understand all this fuss about bad net code & hit detection, I believe most of these issues are on the client side, as i have not experienced any of these issues.


They are indeed, in my upcoming video you will see my net spike to 700+ms as people are using my internet at the same time, but quickly goes back down to 50m. In almost all bad occasions it is my wireless internet, but i learn to compensate for it, finding fast cover if it is just a spike is usually good enough.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Love this song - so I put it together with a tank killing spree I had yesterday


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> i don't understand all this fuss about bad net code & hit detection, I believe most of these issues are on the client side, as i have not experienced any of these issues.


I read about how someone did something with the hit detection. In bad company 2, you could at one time adjust this hit box. With my internet, I run 35 meg down and 5 up .DSL. Ping is usually less that 30.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Love this song - so I put it together with a tank killing spree I had yesterday


Nice song choice









I doubt you will enjoy the music i had playing when recording o.0

It's like 10x the BPM, and just not exactly progressive much.

Hardcore...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice song choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt you will enjoy the music i had playing when recording o.0
> 
> It's like 10x the BPM, and just not exactly progressive much.
> 
> Hardcore...


I like:
A little d'n'b, love r'n'b, hip hop, grime (UK rap), funk house, electronic and trance.
So might like your music








Link me!

And thanks


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I like:
> A little d'n'b, love r'n'b, hip hop, grime (UK rap), funk house, electronic and trance.
> So might like your music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link me!
> 
> And thanks


Just processing, seems YT is being slow


----------



## amd655

It is 360p for now, will be 1080p soon :/




Some Sexy SCAR-H Action.
With not so sexy aiming o.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is 360p for now, will be 1080p soon :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Sexy SCAR-H Action.
> With not so sexy aiming o.0


haha yeah bit too fast for me - nice video bro!


----------



## amd655

Thanks^


----------



## Sadmoto

here is a little clip of me testing MSI AB and the video capture, works good! ^^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

@360p? lol
I hope they get rid of that stupid "waiting to knife someone" thing on BF4


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> here is a little clip of me testing MSI AB and the video capture, works good! ^^


LOL when you shot the mortar guy.

Anyway why cant you knife mortar guys?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL when you shot the mortar guy.
> 
> Anyway why cant you knife mortar guys?


because the mortar is made out of magnets
that attract the knife away from the throat


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> LOL when you shot the mortar guy.
> 
> Anyway why cant you knife mortar guys?


from my experience on the 360 I always would just slash the person on the mortar instead of going into animation, they would then get off and kill me as i try to switch to my gun.
This way I got both the tags.
and the grenade was a misclick when I ran onto the sniper XD haha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> from my experience on the 360 I always would just slash the person on the mortar instead of going into animation, they would then get off and kill me as i try to switch to my gun.
> This way I got both the tags.
> and the grenade was a misclick when I ran onto the sniper XD haha


I am forever pulling nade pins at inappropriate times


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> @360p? lol
> I hope they get rid of that stupid "waiting to knife someone" thing on BF4


I don't play at 360P, I think it was because of a setting on my MSI that lowered the res, I play at 1360x768 until i get a 1080p monitor.
I use a HDMI and can downsample 1080 to 768 but it looks gritty and the colors are a little darker then what they are on my native res.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I am forever pulling nade pins at inappropriate times


Not being able to cook them is a killer.


----------



## IronWill1991

As an assault, I have been using AEK-971 very often. One of my favorite guns. But I want to try out other guns. Can you name some guns that are good as or better than AEK? The only DLC I have to B2K. I just started trying AS VAL, but it doesn't seem impressive. The ammo clip is too low and extended magazine is far off to unlock. It doesn't even have foregrip.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> As an assault, I have been using AEK-971 very often. One of my favorite guns. But I want to try out other guns. Can you name some guns that are good as or better than AEK? The only DLC I have to B2K. I just started trying AS VAL, but it doesn't seem impressive. The ammo clip is too low and extended magazine is far off to unlock. It doesn't even have foregrip.


The AEK has a very high fire rate and a decent sized clip to make up for how fast it will empty. As far as better in the time to kill category pretty much nothing will beat the AEK with a heavy barrel. There are a few comparable but no better. A lot of high fire rate weapons have a tiny magazine capacity.
The AS VAL is def a pain without the extended mag.

The foregrip isn't great for every gun. I don't use it with half of the weapons I frequently use. AEK is a good foregrip candidate though.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The AEK has a very high fire rate and a decent sized clip to make up for how fast it will empty. As far as better in the time to kill category pretty much nothing will beat the AEK with a heavy barrel. There are a few comparable but no better. A lot of high fire rate weapons have a tiny magazine capacity.
> The AS VAL is def a pain without the extended mag.
> 
> The foregrip isn't great for every gun. I don't use it with half of the weapons I frequently use. AEK is a good foregrip candidate though.


I used foregrip and heavy barrel for AEK. Heavy barrel is not a option on AS VAL. M16A3 seems to be pretty good gun.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I used foregrip and heavy barrel for AEK. Heavy barrel is not a option on AS VAL. M16A3 seems to be pretty good gun.


A good example of a gun that doesn't need a foregrip right there M16a3. I agree with everything you said.
The only reason I mentioned the AS VAL is because the poster I quoted mentioned it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

man,the mav is far far away.
Befriend my buddy Ngereso. He's awesome at the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

M16, M416, AK74 - those guns should be similar to the aek


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is 360p for now, will be 1080p soon :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Sexy SCAR-H Action.
> With not so sexy aiming o.0


Render your video as 2048×1152 & add a small amount of sharpening & you can get Youtube original quality setting for a higher streaming bit-rate option on YouTube making videos look even better.

Quick Sample:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Render your video as 2048×1152 & add a small amount of sharpening & you can get Youtube original quality setting for a higher streaming bit-rate option on YouTube making videos look even better.
> 
> Quick Sample:


Yeah, i can only do so much, my internet speed is rubbish.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, i can only do so much, my internet speed is rubbish.


You would think by 2013 ISPs would have at least 10/10Mbps speed as starting speed tier.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> You would think by 2013 ISPs would have at least 10/10Mbps speed as starting speed tier.


In the UK?

You having a laugh?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, i can only do so much, my internet speed is rubbish.


Noone has a more rubbish connection than my 1mbps connection that's the only thing i can beat you all with


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> In the UK?
> 
> You having a laugh?


It's ridiculously sad that people get crap speeds for ridiculous prices.
What makes me mad is ISPs complaining about companies like Google buying dark fiber & how it's not fair & the government should do something.

The fact I pay around $45 a month for this is great, but not everyone can have access to those speeds.. disgusting.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

7mbps here and it's bloody expensive. Sometimes I just visit the Google Fibre page and curse the gods.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> It's ridiculously sad that people get crap speeds for ridiculous prices.
> What makes me mad is ISPs complaining about companies like Google buying dark fiber & how it's not fair & the government should do something.
> 
> The fact I pay around $45 a month for this is great, but not everyone can have access to those speeds.. disgusting.


I pay around the same, perhaps slightly lower, for 100mbit, and fiber.

Dont some areas in the US have up to 100mbit + fiber for reasonable prices?
Do not dorms have like 1gbit?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I pay around the same, perhaps slightly lower, for 100mbit, and fiber.
> 
> Dont some areas in the US have up to 100mbit + fiber for reasonable prices?
> Do not dorms have like 1gbit?


In the US only very few places have fiber, big names like Verizon, Google, Embarq & AT&T have fiber in very small patches (Verizon being the most).
Then you have smaller more state specific ISPs running wire or buying dark fiber.

In the end all the big ISPs cry on their money stack thrones they cannot get government aid so they can run fiber...
Oh wait what is this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys in the USA, get royally done over for mobile contracts though...


----------



## amd655

STRAP IN BEFORE YOU WATCH THIS!!!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> STRAP IN BEFORE YOU WATCH THIS!!!


Nice. Boat warfare look so gimmicky to me. Maybe they will pull it off though.

I can imagine after that ship crashes into the island, it becomes a new Mcom to take, or possibly an objective to capture though. Dat Levelution


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> STRAP IN BEFORE YOU WATCH THIS!!!


Gonna need a new computer chair oh & pants.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Nice. Boat warfare look so gimmicky to me. Maybe they will pull it off though.
> 
> I can imagine after that ship crashes into the island, it becomes a new Mcom to take, or possibly an objective to capture though. Dat Levelution


I love going on the rhib boat on kharg, when playing CQ you can get to 3/5 objectives quickly and pick off the runners by the shoreline








or for go far out and spray at the snipers on the mountain to mess with em.









it'll be interesting to see how it works out, but I think it will be fun regardless, I'm really gonna need a new chair


----------



## amd655

I need a new floor board, my jaw hit rock bottom


----------



## hamzta09

So miniguns actually do damage this time?


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> As an assault, I have been using AEK-971 very often. One of my favorite guns. But I want to try out other guns. Can you name some guns that are good as or better than AEK? The only DLC I have to B2K. I just started trying AS VAL, but it doesn't seem impressive. The ammo clip is too low and extended magazine is far off to unlock. It doesn't even have foregrip.


You have to tap fire the AS VAL unless you are point blank. If you practice that it can be a pretty decent gun even at range. I never used it until I started going through and trying to get mastery dog tags for as many weapons as possible. Once I forced myself to use it, it can be deadly and it keeps you off the mini-map by default. Definitely a lot different than the AEK and you won't out shoot it, but you may be able to go stealth with it and get just as many kills. Adjust your play style to the weapon you are using.


----------



## 187x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> here is a little clip of me testing MSI AB and the video capture, works good! ^^


Nice, funny clip lol


----------



## amd655

Another upcoming video from me, some Rambo action, and fast paced music


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Why are the teams unbalanced I mean the viechles are a bit unbalanced for example the F-18 turns sharper than Su-35 the LAV is easier to use and much better than the Tunguska?


----------



## amd655

*Maximum Rambo*


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *Maximum Rambo*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You burst firing or pulling mouse down with those lmg? absolutely no recoil


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You burst firing or pulling mouse down with those lmg? absolutely no recoil


I will give you a huge tip, LMG's have no recoil..........

You only have to compensate for the first few rounds being fired, then the weapon loses all recoil, it is just how they work in BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will give you a huge tip, LMG's have no recoil..........
> 
> You only have to compensate for the first few rounds being fired, then the weapon loses all recoil, it is just how they work in BF3.


Ah!! never use them much so will have a look at that.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ah!! never use them much so will have a look at that.


The only thing really is spread, the spread with LMG's is huge, so you have to kind of shake your aim a bit at times to try and compensate for sideways bullets


----------



## TheYonderGod

wuts recoil?

lol your shakey aim and constant over/under aiming makes me dizzy ;p


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> wuts recoil?
> 
> lol your shakey aim and constant over/under aiming makes me dizzy ;p


Dat Rambo aim


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> The only thing really is spread, the spread with LMG's is huge, so you have to kind of shake your aim a bit at times to try and compensate for sideways bullets


Bipod really helps with that. I have plenty of opportunities to place bipod and plow down enemies.


----------



## amd655

Got another video coming up, different style, more cinematic









As most should know.... i love making vids


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I agree, lmgs work like that...apart from the m249 that EA nerfed.
That used to be the 'lawnmower' for me


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I agree, lmgs work like that...apart from the m249 that EA nerfed.
> That used to be the 'lawnmower' for me


Pretty much everyone can complain about one nerf or another.... just how the game goes









_Back in my day we had USAS 12 with frag rounds more powerful than a tank shell..._
or
_Back in my day we had a sidearm called a M26 Dart, could outshoot a sniper rifle, at 700% damage_

I kinda wished I used the USAS frag in Metro more, just for the lawls, abuse it while you can. That BFF video of the USAS with frag is my favorite.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty much everyone can complain about one nerf or another.... just how the game goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back in my day we had USAS 12 with frag rounds more powerful than a tank shell..._
> or
> _Back in my day we had a sidearm called a M26 Dart, could outshoot a sniper rifle, at 700% damage_
> 
> I kinda wished I used the USAS frag in Metro more, just for the lawls, abuse it while you can. That BFF video of the USAS with frag is my favorite.


SPAS 12 with SLUGS= RAGE+Hackusations+WIN!

Or you could just rambo with LMG+C4









Upcoming video has some SPAS 12 with SLUGS action on Metro and Caspian Border maps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty much everyone can complain about one nerf or another.... just how the game goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back in my day we had USAS 12 with frag rounds more powerful than a tank shell..._
> or
> _Back in my day we had a sidearm called a M26 Dart, could outshoot a sniper rifle, at 700% damage_
> 
> I kinda wished I used the USAS frag in Metro more, just for the lawls, abuse it while you can. That BFF video of the USAS with frag is my favorite.


Well I agree with the nerf...but it was my favourite weapon - the speed and accuracy it had was insane.

They reduced the accuracy and range, thus nerfing it for short range. But now at short range you got "that m16 kid" that shoots you before you reach your second LMG round....


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty much everyone can complain about one nerf or another.... just how the game goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back in my day we had USAS 12 with frag rounds more powerful than a tank shell..._
> or
> _Back in my day we had a sidearm called a M26 Dart, could outshoot a sniper rifle, at 700% damage_
> 
> I kinda wished I used the USAS frag in Metro more, just for the lawls, abuse it while you can. That BFF video of the USAS with frag is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I agree with the nerf...but it was my favourite weapon - the speed and accuracy it had was insane.
> 
> They reduced the accuracy and range, thus nerfing it for short range. But now at short range you got "that m16 kid" that shoots you before you reach your second LMG round....
Click to expand...

I remember someone in this thread complaining about the MG36 nerf too, I guess it was a great LMG in the early days, then one of the patches really screwed it up. I also used the PKP a fair bit early on and it seemed pretty accurate even just holding down the trigger, but somewhere along the way it just seemed to have lost that. Maybe due to a suppression buff/tweak across the board or slight nerf to the gun itself.

lol shotguns + slugs have pretty much always been a winning combo. I remember they were actually buffing the 870 in one of the patches, which I thought was funny because it was already great.


----------



## amd655

Ok, the video guys.... hope it turned out right o.o


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, the video guys.... hope it turned out right o.o


you sent a link to my own youtube videos page









EDIT:
Saw it now!
Great video mate, loved the shots.

that SPAS accuracy at range though 0.0!?


----------



## amd655

Fixed^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Fixed^


see my edit


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> see my edit


SPAS 12 is deadly with SLUGS, i just aimed slightly higher on the 2nd shot, hit the guy in the neck or chest


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Pretty much everyone can complain about one nerf or another.... just how the game goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Back in my day we had USAS 12 with frag rounds more powerful than a tank shell..._
> or
> _Back in my day we had a sidearm called a M26 Dart, could outshoot a sniper rifle, at 700% damage_
> 
> I kinda wished I used the USAS frag in Metro more, just for the lawls, abuse it while you can. That BFF video of the USAS with frag is my favorite.


Sun Disabled.
100 pts.

The dart was a legit bugged damage model....and the USAS with frags while providing a funny animated video really was a bit too overkill. Those rounds are really meant for extremely close ranges(when you don't mind a giant mess) and more often for punching through hard surfaces that may have enemies on the other side.


----------



## amd655

No way... i got kicked from a server for having "unfair" kills...

I was recording, so i will upload the video, and the message...

Seriously, this is really low...


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone using FXAA tool?

I just get a blackscreen when I enable it.
If I enable "splitscreen" half the screen is fine the other is black, wth

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/3093/ktit.jpg


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No way... i got kicked from a server for having "unfair" kills...
> 
> I was recording, so i will upload the video, and the message...
> 
> Seriously, this is really low...


----------



## Thoth420

Banned using a g3a3 on metro......wat?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No way... i got kicked from a server for having "unfair" kills...
> 
> I was recording, so i will upload the video, and the message...
> 
> Seriously, this is really low...


Not Ef1 metro? this was my prior kick reason

http://gyazo.com/ab3410fe1b68c0144c3fdf5b10f2daee


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No way... i got kicked from a server for having "unfair" kills...
> 
> I was recording, so i will upload the video, and the message...
> 
> Seriously, this is really low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video
Click to expand...

haha... "unfair" meant you killed an admin too many times in a row


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not Ef1 metro? this was my prior kick reason
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ab3410fe1b68c0144c3fdf5b10f2daee


Yes.... EF1 o.0

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67447461/791518471/


----------



## Thoth420

Perfect example of community making or breaking a game.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes.... EF1 o.0
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67447461/791518471/


lol I knew straight away. I will not play it anymore since my last kick. The admin is a complete tool, kicks better players. The best thing is he is a lvl100 on main account which was boosted on his own server and now using a second account. has 9% accuracy and minus kd.

The owner is the 3rd on the US team, improved slightly since last checked. Check his battle feed for some interesting reads lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol I knew straight away. I will not play it anymore since my last kick. The admin is a complete tool, kicks better players. The best thing is he is a lvl100 on main account which was boosted on his own server and now using a second account. has 9% accuracy and minus kd.












I do not understand this.. i am not even a god like player, i am usually extremely aggressive, i was just having a laid back game...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand this.. i am not even a god like player, i am usually extremely aggressive, i was just having a laid back game...


Makes no difference, I have played it for a year and have their admins on my friends list, he kicked me for killing him twice the other week then for the last time not long ago with that message, by the way my stupid kills were 7/1 at the start of game killing him 3 times. He had a p90 v my g3a3, his accuracy was 9% mine was 25%. There was only going to be one winner. He is the worst admin/owner in bf3


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not understand this.. i am not even a god like player, i am usually extremely aggressive, i was just having a laid back game...


You didn't do anything wrong at all. Some people just have no place administrating a server.


----------



## amd655

Well, i'm done for one night with BF3, will watch some Shameless instead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Not Ef1 metro? this was my prior kick reason
> 
> http://gyazo.com/ab3410fe1b68c0144c3fdf5b10f2daee


Report the server - show that screenshot - EA might ban their sorry asses
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> haha... "unfair" meant you killed an admin too many times in a row


this.


----------



## Stay Puft

Guys is there a way to force bf3 to run in Dx10? Need it in dx10 to complete some igp tests


----------



## doomlord52

So I haven't played in a long time (about a year), but all my friend got it and the DLC recently (humble bundle and green man gaming) - and I got the DLC too.

Now, back then, it was entirely possible to fly a jet without flairs, as you could easily dodge AA missiles by turning hard at the last second. It was also fairly well known that the best method of turning was by tapping W and S a lot in the turn, keeping the speed fairly low. However, all of this seems to have changed. I can only dodge missiles sometimes in the Rush plane (A10/Frog thing), and the old method of turning seems to be less effective than what other players are using.

Any tips? What's changed here? There was a patch a while back that made dodging missiles harder (part of why I quit), but is it really to the extent now where it's impossible?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I haven't played in a long time (about a year), but all my friend got it and the DLC recently (humble bundle and green man gaming) - and I got the DLC too.
> 
> Now, back then, it was entirely possible to fly a jet without flairs, as you could easily dodge AA missiles by turning hard at the last second. It was also fairly well known that the best method of turning was by tapping W and S a lot in the turn, keeping the speed fairly low. However, all of this seems to have changed. I can only dodge missiles sometimes in the Rush plane (A10/Frog thing), and the old method of turning seems to be less effective than what other players are using.
> 
> Any tips? What's changed here? There was a patch a while back that made dodging missiles harder (part of why I quit), but is it really to the extent now where it's impossible?


For maximum turns keep the speed between 305-315 and the frog thing is called Su-25 I think it's called frogfoot


----------



## Sadmoto

anyone one up for some 64p classic maps? be nice to squad up with people







I'm not the best but I PTFO and I like teamwork.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> anyone one up for some 64p classic maps? be nice to squad up with people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the best but I PTFO and I like teamwork.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/

OCN server


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/
> 
> OCN server


Favorited, thank you!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/
> 
> OCN server


It seems to be full today for some reason. Must be all of the new people the Humble Bundle brought in. Strange lag on that server though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I haven't played in a long time (about a year), but all my friend got it and the DLC recently (humble bundle and green man gaming) - and I got the DLC too.
> 
> Now, back then, it was entirely possible to fly a jet without flairs, as you could easily dodge AA missiles by turning hard at the last second. It was also fairly well known that the best method of turning was by tapping W and S a lot in the turn, keeping the speed fairly low. However, all of this seems to have changed. I can only dodge missiles sometimes in the Rush plane (A10/Frog thing), and the old method of turning seems to be less effective than what other players are using.
> 
> Any tips? What's changed here? There was a patch a while back that made dodging missiles harder (part of why I quit), but is it really to the extent now where it's impossible?


Just install a macro like most of the scrubs do now. I'm not calling you a scrub.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Favorited, thank you!


I see you found it you killed me twice
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> It seems to be full today for some reason. Must be all of the new people the Humble Bundle brought in. Strange lag on that server though.


Yeah so many people with ranks under 10 its like BF3 just came out lol


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I see you found it you killed me twice
> Yeah so many people with ranks under 10 its like BF3 just came out lol


Yep cuz of the huge sale.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was on the server with a few ocn members! Had a blast!


----------



## redalert

Oh yeah u were on Kharg Island teams were uneven as usual


----------



## Sadmoto

hey anyone know of any good noob friendly video editing software? I wanna chop up my first round on the server, had some cool moments. ^^


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> hey anyone know of any good noob friendly video editing software? I wanna chop up my first round on the server, had some cool moments. ^^


Sony Vegas is pretty easy to use. There is a free one my friend recommends strongly but I forget the name. Gonna see if I can find him.


----------



## KSIMP88

Just got a joystick. First time flying with one in a long time. I need a lot of practice haha. Any good map recommendations?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Just got a joystick. First time flying with one in a long time. I need a lot of practice haha. Any good map recommendations?


Caspian, Karg, Firestorm and Oman for playing with the F-35, imo.


----------



## exyia

got my Preparing for BF4 series started

love or hate it, I'm making more








hope you liked it though


----------



## KSIMP88

Good rush round tonight. Some more unlocks for my AN-94








Also, played caspien a lot on my own with the chopper. I can now very quickly land at each objective to get the flag. Lots of fun. learned how hard you can land before taking damage. These take a beating!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Got another video coming up, different style, more cinematic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As most should know.... i love making vids


I used to make a bunch of bf3 videos more than year ago. Most of them are killing compilation.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> *Maximum Rambo*


lol, may I ask why is it called "Maximum Rambo"? Those kills were... normal?


----------



## amd655

No different than nearly all your video's Amhro....
It is just a name.


----------



## Amhro

Yep, in my *videos* you can see how I kill 1 infantry guy or 2 guys in jeep with a chopper...


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Yep, in my *videos* you can see how I kill 1 infantry guy or 2 guys in jeep with a chopper...


Called video pacing, but i guess you missed that?

I am not a chopper/jet guy, and i can see why this offends you, as you spend almost all your time in helicopters.

Not my problem, i enjoy making vids, you get all critical on what i choose to pace a video o.0


----------



## Amhro

First of all, it does not offend me, why would it? And I spend all my time in helicopters? Just calculated it, 20% of my total time is in choppers, so.. yeah, all my time.. And I was not critical at all, just asked a question.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No different than nearly all your video's Amhro....
> It is just a name.


There is the answer...

You chose to use 2 points in a video that is infantry based, the chopper parts take up the parts of music that do not reflect action.. the beginning to the song is off pace, and abruptly fast, so i used scenes that are far away from the point of the video to reflect it.

It is obvious you were not happy with my answer, as it seems to offend you.

Just as the 20% of your time in air based vehicles, mine is way lower


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Called video pacing, but i guess you missed that?
> 
> I am not a chopper/jet guy, and i can see why this offends you, as you spend almost all your time in helicopters.
> 
> Not my problem, i enjoy making vids, you get all critical on what i choose to pace a video o.0


I got more pacing than you.


----------



## amd655

Anyone know when the BF3 Beta becomes unlocked?

It is now on my main page on Origin, but says not released :/


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone know when the BF3 Beta becomes unlocked?
> 
> It is now on my main page on Origin, but says not released :/


Bf4 beta is expected to be in October.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Bf4 beta is expected to be in October.


Yep early Oct.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> Bf4 beta is expected to be in October.


TY


----------



## Slightly skewed

How do you not know that?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> How do you not know that?


I haz life?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Lies.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Lies.


Why you be breaking ma dreams


----------



## amd655

Well i am happy for one night









Click this to see .GIF
http://min.us/lbhhzQQCa54TCH

He was only young!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha EPIC
That's you in the tank?

I got a SWEET tank to jet kill in the OCN server yesterday - right from the start, rolled up, jet came flying, turn and BOOM - 2 people said: "nice shot"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha EPIC
> That's you in the tank?
> 
> I got a SWEET tank to jet kill in the OCN server yesterday - right from the start, rolled up, jet came flying, turn and BOOM - 2 people said: "nice shot"


LOL yeah, i killed 2 in tank , then collapsed building on some camping guy, then one bombed that jet, i was in hysterics


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice!
How did you make it a gif btw?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice!
> How did you make it a gif btw?


I was recording, i am actually going to put it in my G3A3 video at the end as a bonus









I used this software..
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Graphic/Image-Convertors/Free-Video-to-GIF-Converter.shtml


----------



## amd655

My aim turned to mush at the end of the game, the server started to lag miserably, massive sharp pauses literally every second, but i still did ok









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67528403/791518471/


----------



## amd655

Prepare for the fastest TTK Assault weapon in the game (Time To Kill)

M16 has nothing on the G3A3 if used correctly.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Prepare for the fastest TTK Assault weapon in the game (Time To Kill)
> 
> M16 has nothing on the G3A3 if used correctly.


M98B TTK > G3A3


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Knife kills 1. He was just camping there with the machine gun on bipod.Had enough time to figure out how to whip out the knife


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> M98B TTK > G3A3


----------



## Sadmoto

Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4 in a few months? just noticed they have a half off deal!









Im thinking it might be for me, just because I still play bf3 on just about a daily basis and have been loving it on pc.

also a nice test to see how BF4 will run, I heard B2k and AM maps are CPU intensive?


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4 in a few months? just noticed they have a half off deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking it might be for me, just because I still play bf3 on just about a daily basis and have been loving it on pc.
> 
> also a nice test to see how BF4 will run, I heard B2k and AM maps are CPU intensive?


I think you answered your own question. Yes, the B2K maps are a bit more demanding. And I believe if you get premium you get access to the BF4 beta.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I think you answered your own question. Yes, the B2K maps are a bit more demanding. And I believe if you get premium you get access to the BF4 beta.


Yeaaa.... I'm still waking up







just wanted a 2nd opinion, I had no intentions of buying it when it was at 40$ last week but at 15$ I think I can live with that.
and I forgot about the beta access, I have it on 360 so I was gonna be able to try it there but if I get it again I can try it on PC, where I will more then likely be playing bf4.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Where is premium $15?


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Where is premium $15?


on origin








just got premium for my PC soldier and 2142 deluxe edition for 20$








gonna be almost 2 hrs for all my packs to download xD

Does OCN have a server with map packs? I know the one I was told about before and played on only had classics
or anyone know of any good 64p CQ/Rush servers that use all map packs?


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Where is premium $15?


Pretty sure he is getting BF3 premium for that price. Not BF4


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Pretty sure he is getting BF3 premium for that price. Not BF4


This is the bf3 thread, and in both of my latest posts I mentioned bf3 enough so I figured it was obvious. I was talking about BF3 Premium, the BF4 Premium is 50$ for pre-order.

Liking the flag setup for CQ large maps.







and I still have my min 30fps on ultra with 4xAA.
I noticed though My CPU is holding back my 7870XT, I stay around 40-80% usage
I've been wanting to upgrade my CPU even though I just went from [email protected] 2.4 to an AMD x4 965BE @3.7. which went from unplayable to 30-100 fps on every game.









I generally keep at 45-60 but if im on caspain, oman I'll go down to 30-35 if I have just about everything on the map on my screen (spawn to spawn, every objective, and just about every person)


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> This is the bf3 thread, and in both of my latest posts I mentioned bf3 enough so I figured it was obvious. I was talking about BF3 Premium, the BF4 Premium is 50$ for pre-order. .....


Yes, but your exact quote was "Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4" so it was a bit confusing.


----------



## amd655

I have been messing about with my editing software, with slow motion ect, i will be uploading a sample, i would like some feedback if it looks good, as then i can use it more in some future stuff


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glakr*
> 
> Yes, but your exact quote was "Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4" so it was a bit confusing.


you can put those quotes where ever you please but if you read that much I can assume you read the whole sentence, that's where it becomes less confusing.

I said "Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4 in a few months?"

that would be like quoting " I pooped on your sisters face"
and when " I pooped on your sisters face in CoD today" was said. Two different things.

That and if you've taken that much time to quote and pick out my posts, then you would of read the read of my post(s) and seen:
"Im thinking it might be for me, just because I still play bf3 on just about a daily basis and have been loving it on pc."
or
"also a nice test to see how BF4 will run, I heard B2k and AM maps are CPU intensive?"

or you could even go to my next post:
"just got premium for my PC soldier and 2142 deluxe edition for 20$ biggrin.gif
gonna be almost 2 hrs for all my packs to download xD"
1. you cant download bf4, let alone the map packs.
2. They just said premium was 50 for BF4, do you really think they would drop the BF4 premium to 15? come on, its EA so maybe in 2/3 years.
and
"Does OCN have a server with map packs? I know the one I was told about before and played on only had classics
or anyone know of any good 64p CQ/Rush servers that use all map packs?"

if you honestly don't know I'm talking about bf3 at this point then I don't know, you may have not read what I fully posted, which isn't my fault. Because obviously, there aren't server for bf4 yet, so why would I be asking for one that OCN has, that includes pack that aren't even made yet?









dats just silly.

@amd: interested in what your working on, you've made some good videos. ^^
I got sony vegas and have been fiddling around with the programs seeing whats what. I'll have a video once I learn how to take clips out of full games and smash em together. xD *newb*

I wish I recorded this game http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67600570/346800667/
I was on the US, had a 150 point lead and 4/5 objectives surrounding the last one. I get switched onto the losing team.







Which made me mad and that drove my ambition come back, recapped 4/5 objectives on the RUS side, the ones I just took on the US team







and we come back and win after I jump in a tank and go patrolling.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> @amd: interested in what your working on, you've made some good videos. ^^
> I got sony vegas and have been fiddling around with the programs seeing whats what. I'll have a video once I learn how to take clips out of full games and smash em together. xD *newb*
> 
> I wish I recorded this game http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67600570/346800667/
> I was on the US, had a 150 point lead and 4/5 objectives surrounding the last one. I get switched onto the losing team. mad.gif Which made me mad and that drove my ambition come back, recapped 4/5 objectives on the RUS side, the ones I just took on the US team tongue.gif and we come back and win after I jump in a tank and go patrolling. thumb.gif


Awesome









Those type of games are usually the ones you will remember









Oh and, it is just another frag movie i have pieced together, but it's just testing methods of slow motion









Will be done in around 10 mins, almost uploaded.


----------



## amd655

Ok, here is the sample vid, the ending might be a bit unexpected, never really done an outro before, but whatever


----------



## Sadmoto

I love the jump shot on donya fortress cathedral room! (the big main room)








and I headbang'd to that whole song, my neck hurts now thanks! D: haha the only thing that saved me was the slowdown half way through the song xD

good video AMD keep em coming! ^^

add me on BL if you wanna squad up sometime, I can play any game type except jet superiority, I'm horrendous in jets, and not just on PC.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I love the jump shot on donya fortress cathedral room! (the big main room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I headbang'd to that whole song, my neck hurts now thanks! D: haha the only thing that saved me was the slowdown half way through the song xD
> 
> good video AMD keep em coming! ^^
> 
> add me on BL if you wanna squad up sometime, I can play any game type except jet superiority, I'm horrendous in jets, and not just on PC.


Cheers mate, trying to rid of frame stutter at 30FPS in slow mo on a YT vid is not easy, but i think it turned out fine, some faster moments look a tad choppy though.


----------



## Blackops_2

Anyone having problems getting on Origin?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If premium is that price, I'll be up for getting it on PC. Would be nice to game for a month on premium on the pc.
I'll have to check it out when I get back. Hope it's not expensive in the UK, as it usually is double what you guys state from the USA


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok, here is the sample vid, the ending might be a bit unexpected, never really done an outro before, but whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, and for some reason liked the track.


----------



## KSIMP88

Had fun last night. First, this guy kept shooting down our pilots as we were taking off so I stayed on AA most of the map. Shot him down a lot. He called me a camper... Lol

Also, the next map we didn't have stationary AA so I shot down a couple helicopters and the warthog thing down with a tank. After I shot down the warthog, I typed in chat "ohhhh! Did you see that coming???" Then, someone on my team said "stop typing and get that tank". Course, by the time I noticed what he had typed I had already destroyed the tank... Ha


----------



## Ghost12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8hf_JXuhk#t=21

Humble bundle second accounts come to mind lol


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr8hf_JXuhk#t=21
> 
> Humble bundle second accounts come to mind lol


I love videos like this. Do he make any videos about Metro or noobtubing?


----------



## pc-illiterate

legit or fail?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/C_my_Tag/stats/902831029/pc/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> legit or fail?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/C_my_Tag/stats/902831029/pc/


Nothing outstanding against that player, but he has a 20% cheat ratio, whereas i only have 1.2% or something.... so, just watch him, his skill is also above 1k, which means he kills literally everyone in a match.

Like i stated though, may just be an alt account, or a good player.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nothing outstanding against that player, but he has a 20% cheat ratio, whereas i only have 1.2% or something.... so, just watch him, his skill is also above 1k, which means he kills literally everyone in a match.
> 
> Like i stated though, may just be an alt account, or a good player.


check extended stats at 8-20-13 @ 3:32 until 19:11 and also 8-21-13 @ 14:50 until 15:20
600 kills in 1.5 hours time
100 kills in 20 minutes
possible on close quarters but, not on close q?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Man.. Finally got the hang of the BF3 coming from COD. Gameplay is really different. I don't camp since it gets boring, play style run and gun from COD ahahah; have to get used to the slow reloading or using the hand gun. K/D ratio from .89 to 1.43, not bad for a bf3 noob

This is coming from console gaming LOL. I still use a control pad. Having a difficult time using the K/M setup.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Man.. Finally got the hang of the BF3 coming from COD. Gameplay is really different. I don't camp since it gets boring, play style run and gun from COD ahahah; have to get used to the slow reloading or using the hand gun. K/D ratio from .89 to 1.43, not bad for a bf3 noob
> 
> This is coming from console gaming LOL. I still use a control pad. Having a difficult time using the K/M setup.


cool cool! the gamplay is different, and for most thats why most think its leaps and bounds better in cod, granted cod is good for what it is, a fun arcade shooter, bf3 sorta steps away from the "Arcade" part of that.

main thing i like most comparing this is the options.
my favorite example is I'm outside a building with people inside, I can go into 1 of 3 doors they are more then likely watching.
I can go try to sneak up behind em, zerg rush the front door, or if im support, I can make my own damn door, or use C4 as a distraction, blow out the wall, jump in gunz a blaze, or blow the wall and come in through one of the doors when they are not looking.

this is just one example of the options you get in bf3 compared to cod.

depending on what type you play "camping" is somewhat of a smart move, or at least letting the enemy come to you, in 64player shots and people running in bushes rarely go un-noticed, someone will see ya most of the time, at least thats how it goes for me.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> cool cool! the gamplay is different, and for most thats why most think its leaps and bounds better in cod, granted cod is good for what it is, a fun arcade shooter, bf3 sorta steps away from the "Arcade" part of that.
> 
> main thing i like most comparing this is the options.
> my favorite example is I'm outside a building with people inside, I can go into 1 of 3 doors they are more then likely watching.
> I can go try to sneak up behind em, zerg rush the front door, or if im support, I can make my own damn door, or use C4 as a distraction, blow out the wall, jump in gunz a blaze, or blow the wall and come in through one of the doors when they are not looking.
> 
> this is just one example of the options you get in bf3 compared to cod.
> 
> depending on what type you play "camping" is somewhat of a smart move, or at least letting the enemy come to you, in 64player shots and people running in bushes rarely go un-noticed, someone will see ya most of the time, at least thats how it goes for me.


I agree, walls blowing up and create an opening. That surprised me, trees falling down and get stuck on the stump trying to run away. ahahah.. crazy stuff going on BF3. And that darn suppression fire thing, thought my eyes were going bad ahahah.... ohh.. and those crazy recoils. Can't really spray and pray anymore. You have to work the button/mouse

I also agree about the campy part, it's part of the game. You really have to work the corners or what cover you have. Have to hold ground or else you will be stuck with the sucky spawns or get spawn killed.

Too bad there isn't in game talk or something like that. Hard to communicate with team mates. Can't even tell them to heal me or drop me an ammo box. lol.... I do request for it but not sure if they are even paying attention.

Still learning the way of BF3. Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I agree, walls blowing up and create an opening. That surprised me, trees falling down and get stuck on the stump trying to run away. ahahah.. crazy stuff going on BF3. And that darn suppression fire thing, thought my eyes were going bad ahahah.... ohh.. and those crazy recoils. Can't really spray and pray anymore. You have to work the button/mouse
> 
> I also agree about the campy part, it's part of the game. You really have to work the corners or what cover you have. Have to hold ground or else you will be stuck with the sucky spawns or get spawn killed.
> 
> Too bad there isn't in game talk or something like that. Hard to communicate with team mates. Can't even tell them to heal me or drop me an ammo box. lol.... I do request for it but not sure if they are even paying attention.
> 
> Still learning the way of BF3. Any tips would be appreciated.


yea I hear ya, they have VOIP for consoles which I miss, I know some servers have TeamSpeak servers aswell, people that frequent the server will be more then likely on the ts.
it is a little bit more of a hassle but I think its worth it if you find a server you like, maybe a clans server or one that has a setup you like,
I still haven't found my US hardcore no map 64p CQ/mixed with all map packs that I would love.








but I've found some good HC 64p servers that are fun.
Ill be hooking up my turtle beach's to my PC tonight from my 360 so I can fiddle around with TS.

yup, with bf3 there's lots of variables which makes it fun and intense at times.
guns take a little getting used to and imo most of them feel different so there is a learning curve for each gun.

yea the suppression has the love/ hate relationship with most because it blurs your screen and makes your gun shoot everywhich way, its very annoying when it happens to you because your crosshairs will be on the guys face but your bullet goes into the ground 3 ft infront of you or off in the air, but on the same side its nice if your getting sniped at, lets say caspian and your trying to cross the fence line from B to C, you can run n gun your way through the open if you keep that sniper suppressed, he wouldn't be able to hit a barn when hes standing inside of it if you time your shots and movements correctly, therefor letting you get to the objective and cap it, potentially changing the game from a lose to win, or stopping them from getting behind you.

my biggest tip is try to work together with your team, I know its very hard to when 90% of the people aren't on TS, don't look at the chat box nor listen to the NPC voices that are used for ammo/heal requesting. When you do try to though, you'll find a few people that shine and work with you, and if they are nice and you like em, add em and play with your friends as much as you can, or join a clan that likes teamwork oriented gameplay, but that's just me, I like playing with people that you can communicate with that wont scream in your ear or troll you every 5 seconds, not only that, if you tell em do something or they ask you for something, they listen and you help them.

if your playing 64P, holding your ground and trying to keep your team in groups works well, I personally always try to imagine a crescent shaped line over the map as I play trying to close that into their spawn and keeping groups of people around the map so they don't get behind ya.

And if you like a controller of pad setup, go for it and don't let people tell you otherwise, people say left and right KB+M is way better then a controller, it might be at a tech standpoint but you can get a person that used to a controller go up to someone with KB+M and do just as good if not better, and its not because of what hes using. So play with what you like best


----------



## Thoth420

New BFFs



Contains: Adult Language and V Bagging


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yea I hear ya, they have VOIP for consoles which I miss, I know some servers have TeamSpeak servers aswell, people that frequent the server will be more then likely on the ts.
> it is a little bit more of a hassle but I think its worth it if you find a server you like, maybe a clans server or one that has a setup you like,
> I still haven't found my US hardcore no map 64p CQ/mixed with all map packs that I would love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I've found some good HC 64p servers that are fun.
> Ill be hooking up my turtle beach's to my PC tonight from my 360 so I can fiddle around with TS.
> 
> yup, with bf3 there's lots of variables which makes it fun and intense at times.
> guns take a little getting used to and imo most of them feel different so there is a learning curve for each gun.
> 
> yea the suppression has the love/ hate relationship with most because it blurs your screen and makes your gun shoot everywhich way, its very annoying when it happens to you because your crosshairs will be on the guys face but your bullet goes into the ground 3 ft infront of you or off in the air, but on the same side its nice if your getting sniped at, lets say caspian and your trying to cross the fence line from B to C, you can run n gun your way through the open if you keep that sniper suppressed, he wouldn't be able to hit a barn when hes standing inside of it if you time your shots and movements correctly, therefor letting you get to the objective and cap it, potentially changing the game from a lose to win, or stopping them from getting behind you.
> 
> my biggest tip is try to work together with your team, I know its very hard to when 90% of the people aren't on TS, don't look at the chat box nor listen to the NPC voices that are used for ammo/heal requesting. When you do try to though, you'll find a few people that shine and work with you, and if they are nice and you like em, add em and play with your friends as much as you can, or join a clan that likes teamwork oriented gameplay, but that's just me, I like playing with people that you can communicate with that wont scream in your ear or troll you every 5 seconds, not only that, if you tell em do something or they ask you for something, they listen and you help them.
> 
> if your playing 64P, holding your ground and trying to keep your team in groups works well, I personally always try to imagine a crescent shaped line over the map as I play trying to close that into their spawn and keeping groups of people around the map so they don't get behind ya.
> 
> And if you like a controller of pad setup, go for it and don't let people tell you otherwise, people say left and right KB+M is way better then a controller, it might be at a tech standpoint but you can get a person that used to a controller go up to someone with KB+M and do just as good if not better, and its not because of what hes using. So play with what you like best


+1 Thanks

Good info for a BF3 noob.


----------



## Thoth420

I use a keyboard with a gamepad on it because I transitioned from being a heavy console player who had a PC for exclusives to a PC only gamer.
I have a 360 controller for certain games. The games I play Mouse and KB always would be FPS, MMO or any online game really however my method is much less conventional than most. I use the gamepad(feels better than having to basically use something made for typing not gaming) and a mouse with as many buttons that I can find. This way I can set my own custom binds since there are a few things that are almost standard in PC gaming that are counter intuitive and not ever worth getting used to. Example: hold shift to sprint. Hold side mouse button to sprint seems to make way more sense...especially when I have 4 side mouse buttons.

So in the end I agree with Sadmoto but just take it a bit farther so that I can have the response speed that anyone with a kb/mouse can and not be forced to claw small wasd keys over long play periods. The downside is they don't make this keyboard in mechanical which is a shame.

Here is what my left hand rests on when gaming:


My mouse has left and right tilt on the scroll wheel. Great for toggling primary and secondary weapons back and forth.

Playing WoW for years taught me how to squeeze as many binds out of my devices as humanly possible as well as being able to design completely custom setups that actually end up working way better than a default ever could.

I often have friends that say they won't come over to PC just because they can't get use to keyboard and mouse(they mean keyboard really but w/e)....and I just laugh to myself. The way I see it...never "got used" to PC game controls and still make do more than fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Told you USA people get it easy: $15, as stated from another member for premium = £9.63
UK get it for £17.49

Now here's the funny part - EA's logic - nothing more to say than "look at the picture":



EA - you couldn't have freaking put the premium bonus pack at around £10? Instead of having the game + premium?
Screw you royally.


----------



## pc-illiterate

and your premium edition is cheaper than the premium.



why whine about prices of anything? you know you pay more for anything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> and your premium edition is cheaper than the premium.
> 
> 
> 
> why whine about prices of anything? you know you pay more for anything.


cheaper? Are you dreaming? Can you not see the currency?

FYI: yours makes sense - the UK version doesn't
PREMIUM is £20
PREMIUM + BF3 is £17.50

Americans....









FYI:
I'm complaining at:
1. EA discriminating UK people as usual
2. EA being idiots for heir pricing for us in the UK
3. I know you pay more for things - I already go premium on the Xbox - for $15, I would get it for the PC too.


----------



## pc-illiterate

yes cheaper. i dont have to dream. you said so yourself, 20 vs 17.50.
it isnt discriminating. they are pricing it as everything is priced there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> yes cheaper. i dont have to dream. you said so yourself, 20 vs 17.50.
> it isnt discriminating. they are pricing it as everything is priced there.


how does that even make sense?
It is a digital download, via origin, not a boxed CD sold in a local shop.


----------



## pc-illiterate

why would you compare a download with a physical disc for prices? they sell it for what they want to sell it for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> they are pricing it as everything is priced there.


want to compare prices on petro or anything else?
would you like me to type slower?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Did you just quote yourself and taunt yourself? How is you haven't noticed game + premium = less than premium alone? Premium alone should be cheaper, hence why EA are being cursed.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> why would you compare a download with a physical disc for prices? they sell it for what they want to sell it for.
> want to compare prices on petro or anything else?
> would you like me to type slower?


Did you stop accusing people of cheating now?

You said i was killing people through walls on a video, and you called out a player and linked his account here...

You seem to be rather intolerable of anything, and just accusing and thinking the wrong things.

Skill up friend, or back down


----------



## pc-illiterate

Wow did I insult your friend? I can't help it that he didn't read my post.
Yes I apologized when I saw the hit marker was from the heli kill. That other guy, I asked a few questions. People tend to ask about players when they watch themgo round aafter round killing people consistently with 2-3 shots. If you don't ask about fishy suspicious people how do you know what to believe? Do I just bury my head in the sand about the game and its problems such as you do? Never mind. I don't really care what you have to say.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Wow did I insult your friend? I can't help it that he didn't read my post.
> Yes I apologized when I saw the hit marker was from the heli kill. That other guy, I asked a few questions. People tend to ask about players when they watch themgo round aafter round killing people consistently with 2-3 shots. If you don't ask about fishy suspicious people how do you know what to believe? Do I just bury my head in the sand about the game and its problems such as you do? Never mind. I don't really care what you have to say.


Killing in 2-3 shots is normal......

The only thing that stood out was his HSKR with a few weapons, even then it is something that can be done with proper aiming.

Do not come at me like that when you are the one accusing people.
Settle down, and enjoy the game, hacking in BF3 is far lower than it ever used to be, be thankful it is.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Settle down, and enjoy the game, hacking in BF3 is far lower than it ever used to be, be thankful it is.


This. I remember hearing hacking being rampant. I've maybe seen 3 so far playing on PC, and when someones hacking, you'll know it unless they are conservative and try to hide it.

if not you'll be getting shot with a 44 from spawn to spawn on karg CQ, getting shot from the subway of metro when your upstairs on B with no line of sight, or a jet that is getting headshot mutli kills every pass without dieing.

only time I really think someone is cheating if i see them for 25+/0~5 in a *very short period of time* or they are getting headshots one after another first shot, it happens but not every time.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Wow did I insult your friend? I can't help it that he didn't read my post.
> Yes I apologized when I saw the hit marker was from the heli kill. That other guy, I asked a few questions. People tend to ask about players when they watch themgo round aafter round killing people consistently with 2-3 shots. If you don't ask about fishy suspicious people how do you know what to believe? Do I just bury my head in the sand about the game and its problems such as you do? Never mind. I don't really care what you have to say.


You can kill people pretty fast if you aim for the head. One shot for bolt action rifle and two or three for other guns. It takes practice, but eventually you'll get good at headshots.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> only time I really think someone is cheating if i see them for 25+/0~5 in a *very short period of time* or they are getting headshots one after another first shot, it happens but not every time.


I'm sure you would think I'm cheating then.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67779371/ lolol Air vehicles are so OP. I don't always use them, but when I do, I get a 75 kdr


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol Yonder=OP


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm sure you would think I'm cheating then.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67779371/ lolol Air vehicles are so OP. I don't always use them, but when I do, I get a 75 kdr


Wow, YonderGod. You got really good. I remembered more than year ago we played Co-op together to unlock the G3 gun. Your past stats are no where near you are at now.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol Yonder=OP


yea, I've played with you before I don't think you are, its not hard to solo with tv missiles in a chopper hovering super far back in the spawn and get a crazy high k/d, even easier if you have a good pilot that works with the gunner.

but lets say if you got those 75 kills in a matter of minuets, that would be fishy. yea the chopper can be very OP if you have a smart pilot that stays out of stinger range, I'm assuming that's why your clan mate is only 3-1.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I've noticed since all the recent sales and the influx of new players and hordes of players with new alt accounts any resemblance of balance has been thrown out the window. It was hard enough for admins to keep servers balanced before but now it's just a coin toss. Anyway not really here to rant.

I just happened to have a bit of time earlier today to play for awhile before work. Jumped in a server with my favorite map. Round had already started and there was a bunch of low rank players, I was really thinking great here we go again. It ended up turning into a real tug of war slug fest with trading gimmes and fighting for B. Back and forth, back and forth. Even towards the end with a bit of a lead it just wasn't a sure thing as we were swapping flags all the way to the end. Was almost late to work but just had to finish the round. Hands down the most fun I've had in this game in awhile.

Was recording the round but unfortunately I ran out of room on the drive not even half way threw. I'm uploading a few clips from what I have as I write this. Probably won't be done until morning lol. Just so happens that I was playing in 1080 with all the eye candy on.

So anyhow it's been fun but I think that's it for me. Stopping on a good note. Maybe I'll see you guys in BF4.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67758838/345691340/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, YonderGod. You got really good. I remembered more than year ago we played Co-op together to unlock the G3 gun. Your past stats are no where near you are at now.


Haha yeah I've improved a lot, Bf3 was basically my first PC fps, so I went from complete garbage to decent where I am today. Still nowhere near most of the other guys in the comp scene but oh well, it's still fun.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yea, I've played with you before I don't think you are, its not hard to solo with tv missiles in a chopper hovering super far back in the spawn and get a crazy high k/d, even easier if you have a good pilot that works with the gunner.
> 
> but lets say if you got those 75 kills in a matter of minuets, that would be fishy. yea the chopper can be very OP if you have a smart pilot that stays out of stinger range, I'm assuming that's why your clan mate is only 3-1.


Yeah he was flying pretty far away most of the time, though I have more fun being aggressive even though we die more, getting a 75 kdr is pretty funny.

@Sizzle, yeah, there's soooooo many newbs these days. It's even harder than it was before to play with friends without just completely raping the other team


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I've noticed since all the recent sales and the influx of new players and hordes of players with new alt accounts any resemblance of balance has been thrown out the window. It was hard enough for admins to keep servers balanced before but now it's just a coin toss. Anyway not really here to rant.
> 
> I just happened to have a bit of time earlier today to play for awhile before work. Jumped in a server with my favorite map. Round had already started and there was a bunch of low rank players, I was really thinking great here we go again. It ended up turning into a real tug of war slug fest with trading gimmes and fighting for B. Back and forth, back and forth. Even towards the end with a bit of a lead it just wasn't a sure thing as we were swapping flags all the way to the end. Was almost late to work but just had to finish the round. Hands down the most fun I've had in this game in awhile.
> 
> Was recording the round but unfortunately I ran out of room on the drive not even half way threw. I'm uploading a few clips from what I have as I write this. Probably won't be done until morning lol. Just so happens that I was playing in 1080 with all the eye candy on.
> 
> *So anyhow it's been fun but I think that's it for me. Stopping on a good note. Maybe I'll see you guys in BF4.
> *
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67758838/345691340/
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6I4mRYY-Nc&feature=youtu.be[/VIDEO]


No more play? nice round by the way. Maybe bf4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously?????????


----------



## redalert

That humble deal has been worse thing ever for BF3 team balance is awful now. There is nothing fun about playing in stomps even if I'm on the winning team.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> That humble deal has been worse thing ever for BF3 team balance is awful now. There is nothing fun about playing in stomps even if I'm on the winning team.


I've noticed this as well. Most servers now are almost full of newbs and it isn't even worth trying if one side is stacked. But I mean it also means easy kills a lot of the time for us vets and it has breathed new life into the game. OCN server is now populated again. It was a smart business decision by EA that's for sure. It will surely mean more people wanting BF4.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm sure you would think I'm cheating then.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67779371/ lolol Air vehicles are so OP. I don't always use them, but when I do, I get a 75 kdr


Anyone with a pair of eyes can see three crap buckets in voice against an entire team of noobs. So no, I don't think that's cheating it's simply farming and really nothing to be proud of.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Haha yeah I've improved a lot, Bf3 was basically my first PC fps, so I went from complete garbage to decent where I am today. Still nowhere near most of the other guys in the comp scene but oh well, it's still fun.
> Yeah he was flying pretty far away most of the time, though I have more fun being aggressive even though we die more, getting a 75 kdr is pretty funny.
> 
> @Sizzle, yeah, there's soooooo many newbs these days. It's even harder than it was before to play with friends without just completely raping the other team


BF3 is also my first online shooter game. I was okay at first couple months. My K/D ratio is like 1.0 and my SPM is like low 200s. Now my K/D is closer to 1.4 and my SPM is 500. Double XP helps. Are you good at flying helicopter or just mainly a gunner? I remember you were having trouble flying one on Co-op mission.


----------



## DizzlePro

watch out for this clan http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/platoon/2832655241732791480/
one of their guys where instant killing with a QBB-95

alot of their players have went from being really bad to this

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67810495/384990110/


----------



## Krazee

They are Polish, sad day for Polish gamers....


----------



## glakr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> you can put those quotes where ever you please but if you read that much I can assume you read the whole sentence, that's where it becomes less confusing.
> 
> I said "Anyone think its worth getting premium for 15$ with bf4 in a few months?"
> 
> that would be like quoting " I pooped on your sisters face"
> and when " I pooped on your sisters face in CoD today" was said. Two different things.
> 
> That and if you've taken that much time to quote and pick out my posts, then you would of read the read of my post(s) and seen:
> "Im thinking it might be for me, just because I still play bf3 on just about a daily basis and have been loving it on pc."
> or
> "also a nice test to see how BF4 will run, I heard B2k and AM maps are CPU intensive?"
> 
> or you could even go to my next post:
> "just got premium for my PC soldier and 2142 deluxe edition for 20$ biggrin.gif
> gonna be almost 2 hrs for all my packs to download xD"
> 1. you cant download bf4, let alone the map packs.
> 2. They just said premium was 50 for BF4, do you really think they would drop the BF4 premium to 15? come on, its EA so maybe in 2/3 years.
> and
> "Does OCN have a server with map packs? I know the one I was told about before and played on only had classics
> or anyone know of any good 64p CQ/Rush servers that use all map packs?"
> 
> if you honestly don't know I'm talking about bf3 at this point then I don't know, you may have not read what I fully posted, which isn't my fault. Because obviously, there aren't server for bf4 yet, so why would I be asking for one that OCN has, that includes pack that aren't even made yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dats just silly.
> 
> ...


Dang. Your should change your name to Angrymoto







I obviously understood that you were talking about BF3 as I was the one that pointed it out for the few questioning it. Wasn't trying to pick your post apart or point the finger at you. Not really my style if you check my post history. Just trying to help out and only quoted you to show where the confusion probably popped up. Not everybody follows every post in the thread so can't always assume prior knowledge of your previous posts . No biggie. Keep playing and have fun.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> BF3 is also my first online shooter game. I was okay at first couple months. My K/D ratio is like 1.0 and my SPM is like low 200s. Now my K/D is closer to 1.4 and my SPM is 500. Double XP helps. Are you good at flying helicopter or just mainly a gunner? I remember you were having trouble flying one on Co-op mission.


I'm mainly a gunner but I can fly a bit, I don't crash very often anymore, lol. I'm still horrible at jets, though I have gotten a little tiny bit better recently.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cheaper? Are you dreaming? Can you not see the currency?
> 
> FYI: yours makes sense - the UK version doesn't
> PREMIUM is £20
> PREMIUM + BF3 is £17.50
> 
> Americans....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI:
> I'm complaining at:
> 1. EA discriminating UK people as usual
> 2. EA being idiots for heir pricing for us in the UK
> 3. I know you pay more for things - I already go premium on the Xbox - for $15, I would get it for the PC too.


The price was probably automated. An error. They may have meant the BF3+Premium to cost more or the same, and someone goofed. But, they left it. Likely, because it's not a big issue. £20 is a damn good deal, still.

And.... I just bought mine. DLing now. Already have it for XBOX, but I'll likely never play on it, lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> The price was probably automated. An error. They may have meant the BF3+Premium to cost more or the same, and someone goofed. But, they left it. Likely, because it's not a big issue. £20 is a damn good deal, still.
> 
> And.... I just bought mine. DLing now. Already have it for XBOX, but I'll likely never play on it, lol


£20 - for a game that's almost a year old and with BF4 just around the corner?
Don't think so - for £20 you could buy a lot of things, incl BF3 4x over.

£10 / $15 seems much more fair for what it is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is just utterly sad:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SergioBS/vehicles/244543284/pc/

He camped in a jet the whole time:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67850614/177435049/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is just utterly sad:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SergioBS/vehicles/244543284/pc/
> 
> He camped in a jet the whole time:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67850614/177435049/


Why is that sad? its obviously a part of the game he enjoys playing the most. You pay your money the say lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Yup camping is part of the game so you have to counter it somehow.


----------



## iTzHughie

How does one camp in a (moving) jet?
That's like me running around the map camping in my boots


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTzHughie*
> 
> How does one camp in a (moving) jet?
> That's like me running around the map camping in my boots


I think he means always flying near his base


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I just hate it when people don't do anything but use one single "weapon" be it a jet, tank or gun.
ALWAYS seems to be level 100's that do this.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just hate it when people don't do anything but use one single "weapon" be it a jet, tank or gun.
> ALWAYS seems to be level 100's that do this.


You mad that i used a type 88 in TDM?










Probably the worst gun in the game haha.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just hate it when people don't do anything but use one single "weapon" be it a jet, tank or gun.
> ALWAYS seems to be level 100's that do this.


Ya lvl 100 lav or chopper or worse of all jets


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is just utterly sad:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SergioBS/vehicles/244543284/pc/
> 
> He camped in a jet the whole time:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67850614/177435049/


I could camp in the jet for a whole match and not get a single kill. I just suck at flying jets. I should spend more time in the tank. The last unlock, CITV Station looks so useful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I could camp in the jet for a whole match and not get a single kill. I just suck at flying jets. I should spend more time in the tank. The last unlock, CITV Station looks so useful.


Indeed - love that 3rd seat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You mad that i used a type 88 in TDM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the worst gun in the game haha.


I would actually praise you for using the Type 88 in TDM


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I just hate it when people don't do anything but use one single "weapon" be it a jet, tank or gun.
> ALWAYS seems to be level 100's that do this.


Get over it, people can have fun doing whatever they want. Yes jets are BS, that's why I rarely play maps that have them.


----------



## IronWill1991

Does sniper rifle with holo scope have scope glare? On Metro, there are a lot of smoke and I couldn't see anything except scope glares. I saw a few glares and I have been headshotting them easily from 60m with holo only. Knowing these guys they would be using 12x scope. The most I would go for is 8x scope, but never 12x unless I'm going for longest headshot. I don't like recons using long scope and sit far back.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Does sniper rifle with holo scope have scope glare? On Metro, there are a lot of smoke and I couldn't see anything except scope glares. I saw a few glares and I have been headshotting them easily from 60m with holo only. Knowing these guys they would be using 12x scope. The most I would go for is 8x scope, but never 12x unless I'm going for longest headshot. I don't like recons using long scope and sit far back.


Only 6x/8x/12x scopes will glare.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Does sniper rifle with holo scope have scope glare? On Metro, there are a lot of smoke and I couldn't see anything except scope glares. I saw a few glares and I have been headshotting them easily from 60m with holo only. Knowing these guys they would be using 12x scope. The most I would go for is 8x scope, but never 12x unless I'm going for longest headshot. I don't like recons using long scope and sit far back.


I agree anything higher than 8x is just stupid, I rarely even use higher than 3.4x. In Bf4 there's a 20x and 40x as well









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only 6x/8x/12x scopes will glare.


and 7x ;p

In other words, anything higher than 4x


----------



## IronWill1991

Well, I will use 4x or lower since I don't want the glare to reveal my position. 20x and 40x? Seriously? Do DICE want us to see other soldier's nose hair across from the map?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Dumb cloud losing connection whenever I'm on top. When I'm doing okay, never. Dumb server...


----------



## Darklyric

Hey any idea why bf3 is using 8 threads now?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2hQK3qdzBY&feature=youtu.be

thread for discussion

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422029/bf3-using-8-threads-video-now


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey any idea why bf3 is using 8 threads now?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2hQK3qdzBY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> thread for discussion
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422029/bf3-using-8-threads-video-now


Knew this before the game was released, FX still do worse :/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> No more play? nice round by the way. Maybe bf4!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! seriously?????????


Might have to make a comeback, don't think I could stay away for long.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Knew this before the game was released, FX still do worse :/


Still do worse than what exactly? and which fx? all?, rather color tainted blanket statement.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Still do worse than what exactly? and which fx? all?, rather color tainted blanket statement.


FX do worse than i7's.

Although they hold up well in BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FX do worse than i7's.
> 
> 
> Although they hold up well in BF3,Crysis 3 and many other modern game


Lol, what a joker. I should think they would as they cost roughly 40%less.

@Sizzle, nice video, welcome back

Fixed the hold up part for you.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I'm sure you would think I'm cheating then.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67779371/ lolol Air vehicles are so OP. I don't always use them, but when I do, I get a 75 kdr


lol @ ranks against you. But yeah, air vehicles are op http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/58111575/


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Might have to make a comeback, don't think I could stay away for long.


I'm surprised you stayed alive in area in alleyway so long without anyone throwing you a grenade. Nice killstreaks. I like that map as an assault.


----------



## amd655

For those who have no clue what a hacker is.

NMTsmile
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67873375/791518471/

EBASHING
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67868634/791518471/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> For those who have no clue what a hacker is.
> 
> NMTsmile
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67873375/791518471/
> 
> EBASHING
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67868634/791518471/


I just always wonder what these people get out of it? I don`t get it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Funny hey when an £100 chip keeps up with an £1000 chip


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I just always wonder what these people get out of it? I don`t get it.


Well the guy on my team was denying it, me and others were trying our best to votekick him out of the game, but it seemed it failed to work.


----------



## IronWill1991

Maybe I should stop playing BF3 when I'm tired. I kept getting killed on one on one gunfight, or guys that came out of nowhere, or kept making mistakes. Sometimes I felt like a terrible player.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Maybe I should stop playing BF3 when I'm tired. I kept getting killed on one on one gunfight, or guys that came out of nowhere, or kept making mistakes. Sometimes I felt like a terrible player.


Your not alone, when tired I usually play AK and stay in the tank destroyer lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Glad its not just me. I've always done most of my gaming late at night after work when I'm dead tired and it usually shows. It's just sort of how I unwind from the day. Seem to have my best rounds though mid-morning with my third cup of coffee close at hand









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I'm surprised you stayed alive in area in alleyway so long without anyone throwing you a grenade. Nice killstreaks. I like that map as an assault.


Yes but I've learned the tactics of ninja by watching Drop's video on surviving the raining grenades of Bazaar.







- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Ws4IxbxGPw


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Does sniper rifle with holo scope have scope glare? On Metro, there are a lot of smoke and I couldn't see anything except scope glares. I saw a few glares and I have been headshotting them easily from 60m with holo only. Knowing these guys they would be using 12x scope. The most I would go for is 8x scope, but never 12x unless I'm going for longest headshot. I don't like recons using long scope and sit far back.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree anything higher than 8x is just stupid, I rarely even use higher than 3.4x. In Bf4 there's a 20x and 40x as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only 6x/8x/12x scopes will glare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and 7x ;p
> 
> In other words, anything higher than 4x
Click to expand...

Really? I thought only 8/12x showed the glare. That was the only reason I ever used 7x, because I thought it was just under the threshold.

What's benefit of playing at lower resolution, is it only performance benefit, or does it help with aiming also? It seems quite limiting to run at half the resolution, but I know many pros do it.


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Knew this before the game was released, FX still do worse :/


No i mean its supposed to use 6 threads and it did for awhile and now its on 8 threads/cores... BF3 not 4


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Maybe I should stop playing BF3 when I'm tired. I kept getting killed on one on one gunfight, or guys that came out of nowhere, or kept making mistakes. Sometimes I felt like a terrible player.


Def not alone. Tired often equates to the same. AEK when the lids start to droop....lool:thumb:


----------



## Krazee

I actually tend to play the best after a drink or two. If we go into the more than 5 drinks it gets bad, quickly


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Really? I thought only 8/12x showed the glare. That was the only reason I ever used 7x, because I thought it was just under the threshold.
> 
> What's benefit of playing at lower resolution, is it only performance benefit, or does it help with aiming also? It seems quite limiting to run at half the resolution, but I know many pros do it.


yup, all the "rifle scopes" have glare.

I play at 1366x768 mainly for the performance, and it also makes your UI (ie minimap) bigger. I don't notice anything limiting unless you really care about pretty graphics, which I don't. It probably also makes it a little bit easier to pick out enemies when all the textures are more flat.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> No i mean its supposed to use 6 threads and it did for awhile and now its on 8 threads/cores... BF3 not 4


Possible there has been a Windows update to better utilize your CPU by better spreading the load across all cores regardless of what a program is coded to use? My old i7 used to do that and even on games thought to be coded for dual cores would show load across 8 threads at times.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I actually tend to play the best after a drink or two. If we go into the more than 5 drinks it gets bad, quickly


Same on that as well.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Same on that as well.


Hey friends, sorry to change the subject so abruptly, but I have a question you might be of help. My mouse (Corsair Raptor M30) isn't supported with Razer's Synapse 2.0, but I still want to program a keystroke to it. Apparently there isn't any software designed by Corsair for the mouse -- but it (Corsair, i.e.) state it _is_ programmable. I must sound like an idiot, but I can't seem to find any programs of the similar. My whole intention is to have my movement controls unobstructed when switching to say: 2 (pistol) 3 (medi kit) 4 (defibs) and so on, except all of these programmed to my mouse buttons (6 total). The strokes I want are restricted in the keybindings section! I wish DICE wouldn't do this!

If you don't have an answer, can you share what settings you use?







I am trying to get as close to possible as this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










but can't seem to since I don't have a Razer mouse.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I actually tend to play the best after a drink or two. If we go into the more than 5 drinks it gets bad, quickly


I have to agree, usually when at the jolly state, but once you tip the scale, and drunk...... Go curl up with the missus and sleep


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Hey friends, sorry to change the subject so abruptly, but I have a question you might be of help. My mouse (Corsair Raptor M30) isn't supported with Razer's Synapse 2.0, but I still want to program a keystroke to it. Apparently there isn't any software designed by Corsair for the mouse -- but it (Corsair, i.e.) state it _is_ programmable. I must sound like an idiot, but I can't seem to find any programs of the similar. My whole intention is to have my movement controls unobstructed when switching to say: 2 (pistol) 3 (medi kit) 4 (defibs) and so on, except all of these programmed to my mouse buttons (6 total). The strokes I want are restricted in the keybindings section! I wish DICE wouldn't do this!
> 
> If you don't have an answer, can you share what settings you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to get as close to possible as this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but can't seem to since I don't have a Razer mouse.


Corsair has their own software though I only see it listed for the Raptor M40. Might want to hit up their tech support as it might be compatible or they might have a newer version not linked on their sight yet. http://www.corsair.com/downloads - On a side note I had a Corsair M60 that I loved but quit using because the software was very buggy. Hopefully it has improved since then.


----------



## DizzlePro

dat 1000 skill


----------



## Totally Dubbed

First ever TDM game I've played on PC:
battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67926665/177435049/

M98B + F2000 = winning

EDIT:
Played this one with RECON ONLY:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67927607/177435049/

EDIT2:
F2000 RAGE








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67928680/177435049/


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First ever TDM game I've played on PC:
> battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67926665/177435049/
> 
> M98B + F2000 = winning
> 
> EDIT:
> Played this one with RECON ONLY:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67927607/177435049/
> 
> EDIT2:
> F2000 RAGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67928680/177435049/


Not a bad game with you tonight haha! I couldn't even match that with recon -- my beloved ACW-R is my lifelong companion.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Corsair has their own software though I only see it listed for the Raptor M40. Might want to hit up their tech support as it might be compatible or they might have a newer version not linked on their sight yet. http://www.corsair.com/downloads - On a side note I had a Corsair M60 that I loved but quit using because the software was very buggy. Hopefully it has improved since then.


I submitted a ticket to Corsair's Support. Unfortunately, the M40's software won't recognise my M30....so I am kinda ticked off lol. For $10USD more, I would have the software...I just think it is a bit outrageous they [Corsair] would do this. But maybe like you said, they haven't updated the page yet.







Appreciate your help man


----------



## Darklyric

Hey stupid question but i had bf3 in windowed mode to record last night and cant get it back. It will full screen but with a border around the outside. Anyone know the trip to get it back?

Thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Hey stupid question but i had bf3 in windowed mode to record last night and cant get it back. It will full screen but with a border around the outside. Anyone know the trip to get it back?
> 
> Thanks


Alt + Enter


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Alt + Enter


Ah thanks man i was thinking i hit alt tab or alt ctrl =enter lol.

ty for quick response


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> Ah thanks man i was thinking i hit alt tab or alt ctrl =enter lol.
> 
> ty for quick response


np if that doesn't hit esc and then under video hit apply fullscreen mode


----------



## IronWill1991

Any good engineer guns I should use? I'm using SCAR-H and A-91, but A-91 reload is little slow and SCAR only have 21 bullets. I'm looking for better guns to use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Any good engineer guns I should use? I'm using SCAR-H and A-91, but A-91 reload is little slow and SCAR only have 21 bullets. I'm looking for better guns to use.


premium or non premium?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Any good engineer guns I should use? I'm using SCAR-H and A-91, but A-91 reload is little slow and SCAR only have 21 bullets. I'm looking for better guns to use.


M4A1 - Accurate enough, high ROF. High recoil.
ACW-R - Accurate, high ROF, low recoil. BUT, low damage.

They're both good, I would suggest the ACW if you have trouble controlling recoil, M4A1 if you don't.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> M4A1 - Accurate enough, high ROF. High recoil.
> ACW-R - Accurate, high ROF, low recoil. BUT, low damage.
> 
> They're both good, I would suggest the ACW if you have trouble controlling recoil, M4A1 if you don't.


I love them both, but on most BF3 maps, enemies are far away. So I use the ACW-R. M4A1 is an excellent choice for maps like Metro and Scrapmetel, anything medium-close.


----------



## IronWill1991

I don't have premium. I'll take a look at M4A1. Burst fire usually solves recoil problem for me. Any good way to grind some points on a tank to unlock everything. I'm finding hard to stay alive with suicidal supports, engineers, jets, coppers, and well-equiped tanks all trying to kill me. Proximity Scan (20,127 / 24,700) is my next unlock.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I don't have premium. I'll take a look at M4A1. Burst fire usually solves recoil problem for me. Any good way to grind some points on a tank to unlock everything. I'm finding hard to stay alive with suicidal supports, engineers, jets, coppers, and well-equiped tanks all trying to kill me. Proximity Scan (20,127 / 24,700) is my next unlock.


yeah M4 is a great weapon

I also quite like the SG553 - unlocked via co-op
Hard-ish weapon to use - great short range weapon.

Also can't remember but is the G36C a engineer weapon?
If so - that's an absolute beast.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Only 6x/8x/12x scopes will glare.


Scope glare in a shady tunnel.

kekek


----------



## Totally Dubbed

EDIT:
Removed due to stupid video editing error.


----------



## exyia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I don't have premium. I'll take a look at M4A1. Burst fire usually solves recoil problem for me. Any good way to grind some points on a tank to unlock everything. I'm finding hard to stay alive with suicidal supports, engineers, jets, coppers, and well-equiped tanks all trying to kill me. Proximity Scan (20,127 / 24,700) is my next unlock.


just remember that tanks need infantry support just as much as they need you

seeing tanks go rush in yolo style is probably the most annoying thing ever

pretty much tanks (any vehicle really) is a strategic tool, not a killstreak toy


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> just remember that tanks need infantry support just as much as they need you
> 
> seeing tanks go rush in yolo style is probably the most annoying thing ever
> 
> pretty much tanks (any vehicle really) is a strategic tool, not a killstreak toy


I should stick little closer to engineers. But, sometimes they don't even bother to repair my tank. So I have to do it myself and sometimes it's not enough. I'm little afraid they'll steal my tank as soon I jumped out. There are a lot of humble bundle noobs out there.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M98B in TDM + commentary - hope you enjoy


Video goes in and out, thinking I am having a seizure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Video goes in and out, thinking I am having a seizure.


what do you mean?
It speeds up and slows down - it is the WHOLE MATCH recording, shortened to 8mins or so.
If I hadn't edited it, it would be over 30mins long and 100gb worth.

I don't do fade in/outs with these typs of recordings, as I want to show my DEATHS, the whole match - and my gameplay style.
If i was doing a "minitage" like I'm editing now - I'll just cut out the "bad bits"


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what do you mean?
> It speeds up and slows down - it is the WHOLE MATCH recording, shortened to 8mins or so.
> If I hadn't edited it, it would be over 30mins long and 100gb worth.
> 
> I don't do fade in/outs with these typs of recordings, as I want to show my DEATHS, the whole match - and my gameplay style.
> If i was doing a "minitage" like I'm editing now - I'll just cut out the "bad bits"


I realize this, but at about 7:15, it blinks in and out horribly, so bad I had to stop the video. Regardless, good commentary. I quite enjoy your accent.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> M4A1 - Accurate enough, high ROF. High recoil.
> ACW-R - Accurate, high ROF, low recoil. BUT, low damage.
> 
> They're both good, I would suggest the ACW if you have trouble controlling recoil, M4A1 if you don't.


...adding to that list I also use the G35C, MTAR-21 (High rate of fire but limited range), and the G53.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M98B in TDM + commentary - hope you enjoy


M98-B on TDM and a 2+KDR, is really hard to do, you need to be a really good twitch shooter, and accurate..

Glad someone else tried it







, it's pretty solid to do.

Had a match on Squad deathmatch, ended up timing out :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67886230/791518471/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I realize this, but at about 7:15, it blinks in and out horribly, so bad I had to stop the video. Regardless, good commentary. I quite enjoy your accent.


OMG - what the hell happened there!?
Really sorry about that. Shame I already deleted the files!
Stupid ass Vegas....

I'll try to fix this...somehow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> M98-B on TDM and a 2+KDR, is really hard to do, you need to be a really good twitch shooter, and accurate..
> 
> Glad someone else tried it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's pretty solid to do.


thanks buddy!

In other news:
Typical day in BF3:

Glitch heaven


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news:
> Typical day in BF3:
> 
> Glitch heaven


When that happens, it's time to play a different game, and get my ass handed to me...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> When that happens, it's time to play a different game, and get my ass handed to me...


hahaha!

EDIT:
Removed the TDM video - only one way to solve this - record a brand new one and make a new commentary







! (any excuse to snipe I guess







)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha!
> 
> EDIT:
> Removed the TDM video - only one way to solve this - record a brand new one and make a new commentary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (any excuse to snipe I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Really the best thing to do is keep trying with the sniper rifles, the only way to get better at CQ sniping is do it more, but expect a large cutdown on KDR per round, and SPM.

You can keep your SPM going using a MAV/TUGS however.

Just plonk a TUGS down, and let the points come in as team mates kill the spotted enemies.
Honestly, i can barely make a 2KDR when sniping CQ, but i am not exactly the worst player










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Really the best thing to do is keep trying with the sniper rifles, the only way to get better at CQ sniping is do it more, but expect a large cutdown on KDR per round, and SPM.
> 
> You can keep your SPM going using a MAV/TUGS however.
> 
> Just plonk a TUGS down, and let the points come in as team mates kill the spotted enemies.
> Honestly, i can barely make a 2KDR when sniping CQ, but i am not exactly the worst player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh I know how to snipe bro - always been sniping (short-range assault/attacking type sniper) since BF2142.
On Xbox I find it much easier to scope in and kill than on PC - but it was my 2nd time ever playing TDM and on the PC, which I've still not fully mastered the art of mouse and kb yet. That's why Iw as quite happy with my performance.

Rending a video right now - minitage, very short with JT's Tunnel vision "synced" with the kills


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quite like the video - short and sweet







!
(no video glitches this time!)
You also see Ghost sign into BF3









Battlefield 3 Minitage - My M98B Tunnel Vision


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quite like the video - short and sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> (no video glitches this time!)
> You also see Ghost sign into BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlefield 3 Minitage - My M98B Tunnel Vision


Great cut.


----------



## amd655

Just had the most bullcrap game ever....

killing people in the little bird, then a guy rages at me, then the whole team starts to base rape in choppers, i managed to get out, and a tank was at a different flag with a guy in, i repair torch the tank, he gets out, i get in, shoot him point blank with a tank shell to only hit mark him, get out of the tank, shoot him, still no kill, get back in tank, never moved the tank, bang killed by a mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Great cut.


thanks buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just had the most bullcrap game ever....
> 
> killing people in the little bird, then a guy rages at me, then the whole team starts to base rape in choppers, i managed to get out, and a tank was at a different flag with a guy in, i repair torch the tank, he gets out, i get in, shoot him point blank with a tank shell to only hit mark him, get out of the tank, shoot him, still no kill, get back in tank, never moved the tank, bang killed by a mine.


haha happened to me too -something similar!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I don't have premium. I'll take a look at M4A1. Burst fire usually solves recoil problem for me. Any good way to grind some points on a tank to unlock everything. I'm finding hard to stay alive with suicidal supports, engineers, jets, coppers, and well-equiped tanks all trying to kill me. Proximity Scan (20,127 / 24,700) is my next unlock.


Best way is to get someone to play with and tank with you, its hard to survive solo in a tank with random players. They hardly ever repair you. So if you can get a friend to repair or even drive and you repair/gun that's the best way.


----------



## amd655

Putting a new video together, gonna be slow paced for the first half, with some tasty tears being drained into the chat box at the end of the first half


----------



## Faster_is_better

These guys have some good fun just messing around.


----------



## amd655

Oh god... just got kicked by punkbuster for this??????

RESTRICTION: Invalid Memory Image [130511]

WTH is that?


----------



## amd655

Hmmm well, after a bit of google work, it seems i need to update PB, as it was an issue that was bought up it seems...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348516367748/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys have some good fun just messing around.


hahahahaha


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what do you mean?
> It speeds up and slows down - it is the WHOLE MATCH recording, shortened to 8mins or so.
> If I hadn't edited it, it would be over 30mins long and 100gb worth.
> 
> I don't do fade in/outs with these typs of recordings, as I want to show my DEATHS, the whole match - and my gameplay style.
> If i was doing a "minitage" like I'm editing now - I'll just cut out the "bad bits"


Do you even render?

100gb worth, rofl. Yes, no.

My 1h videos tend to avg 3gb after render @ 1080p @ 30fps @ 25000kbps bitrate.
At most, pre-render i.e. fresh recording sessions ~20gb per hour


----------



## Darklyric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Do you even render?
> 
> 100gb worth, rofl. Yes, no.
> 
> My 1h videos tend to avg 3gb after render @ 1080p @ 30fps @ 25000kbps bitrate.
> At most, pre-render i.e. fresh recording sessions ~20gb per hour


What sw do you use fraps? whats your editing sw? Sorry for the 20 questions mine is ezvid and i hate it with a passion but it was free.

Also Are your guys in a guild or have your own server....I hate the 95% of the teammates you get joining randomly and im only able to play at night currently while all my friends are asleep.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahaha


I want to play with the noob so baaaaaaaaad.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darklyric*
> 
> What sw do you use fraps? whats your editing sw? Sorry for the 20 questions my is ezvid and i hate it with a passion but it was free.
> 
> Also Are your guys in a guild or have your own server....I hate the 95% of the teammates you get joining randomly and im only able to play at night currently while all my friends are asleep.


Msi afterburner, 90% quality, mjpg 30fps.
Software depends on my mood: sony vegas 12 / powerdirector 11.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Do you even render?
> 
> 100gb worth, rofl. Yes, no.
> 
> My 1h videos tend to avg 3gb after render @ 1080p @ 30fps @ 25000kbps bitrate.
> At most, pre-render i.e. fresh recording sessions ~20gb per hour


100gb worth - yes.

Sorry to break your bubble hunny, but MSI afterburner records at an inferior quality than fraps does - I tried it, a LOT and played around with a lot of settings.
End of the day fraps = msi afterburner when it comes to filesize.

Now as for the size of the recordings - RAW file recordings were 100GB - 2x 50GB files.
When RENDERED via Sony Vegas, with the best settings I know for fraps recordings (via MP4) it comes out at 868mb.
I also record at 1080P - ULTRA settings @ 60FPS locked framerate.

EDIT:
More info can be found on my thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1316876/fraps-settings-with-vegas-pro-and-battlefield-3

This recording, below was 40GB - uploaded to YouTube directly.
If you don't believe me, next time I'll print screen my fraps folder so that you can see for your own eyes:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 100gb worth - yes.
> 
> Sorry to break your bubble hunny, but MSI afterburner records at an inferior quality than fraps does - I tried it, a LOT and played around with a lot of settings.
> End of the day fraps = msi afterburner when it comes to filesize.
> 
> Now as for the size of the recordings - RAW file recordings were 100GB - 2x 50GB files.
> When RENDERED via Sony Vegas, with the best settings I know for fraps recordings (via MP4) it comes out at 868mb.
> I also record at 1080P - ULTRA settings @ 60FPS locked framerate.
> 
> EDIT:
> More info can be found on my thread here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1316876/fraps-settings-with-vegas-pro-and-battlefield-3
> 
> This recording, below was 40GB - uploaded to YouTube directly.
> If you don't believe me, next time I'll print screen my fraps folder so that you can see for your own eyes:


Inferior.
Lmao.

Youtube compresses videos further after you've uploaded them meaning the quality turns the same no matter what you do.
Upload a raw bluray quality video and it'll compress the hell out of it and turn it into garbage.

Heres a comparison between afterburner and fraps.

Fraps at 1080p locked 30fps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











msi afterburner 90%, Full Frame (1080p) and 30fps.



868MB, lol, thats some poor quality right there.

Your 40GB"rawupload" video has pixellation too so doesnt matter if you use afterburner or fraps.
What matters is if you want to murder your hdd or not.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Inferior.
> Lmao.
> 
> Youtube compresses videos further after you've uploaded them meaning the quality turns the same no matter what you do.
> Upload a raw bluray quality video and it'll compress the hell out of it and turn it into garbage.
> 
> Heres a comparison between afterburner and fraps.
> 
> Fraps at 1080p locked 30fps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi afterburner 90%, Full Frame (1080p) and 30fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 868MB, lol, thats some poor quality right there.
> 
> Your 40GB"rawupload" video has pixellation too so doesnt matter if you use afterburner or fraps.
> What matters is if you want to murder your hdd or not.


???? yours looks like arse.....


----------



## amd655

Get at me bro's...

250mb at 8000 KB/s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Inferior.
> Lmao.
> 
> Youtube compresses videos further after you've uploaded them meaning the quality turns the same no matter what you do.
> Upload a raw bluray quality video and it'll compress the hell out of it and turn it into garbage.
> 
> Heres a comparison between afterburner and fraps.
> 
> Fraps at 1080p locked 30fps
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi afterburner 90%, Full Frame (1080p) and 30fps.
> 
> 
> 
> 868MB, lol, thats some poor quality right there.
> 
> Your 40GB"rawupload" video has pixellation too so doesnt matter if you use afterburner or fraps.
> What matters is if you want to murder your hdd or not.


I knew you'll reply something like that.
Right so - smart guy, a few questions for you:
1. If you are recording at 30FPS, you are playing effectively at 30FPS as you lock the frames of your recording - correct? At least that's what Fraps does if I lock the framerate to 60. I have no desire to play at 30FPS.
2. Your recording does look nice, but is incredibly boring - why? I don't mean to offend you - what I mean is that's a DIRECT upload - correct again? If you RENDER, what are your RENDER settings that you wouldn't mind sharing with me.
3. 868MB is poor quality - well, I know it isn't as good as when I output the file vs its input - but that said, I don't want to be carrying around 5GB video files in my HDD
4. Check the video - there is definitely pixelation - and I agree YouTube downscales and causes problems both video wise and audio wise - but you have to make do. I was around on YouTube when 480P was the best quality around lol
5. Murder my HDD? And where would you get that idea from? Read/writing files too hard for my HDD? Isn't that what it is SUPPOSED TO DO and ONLY supposed to do? If that kills it, I mean writing files to it - then I'll definitely need a new HDD then, because mine would be useless at doing the ONE JOB it is supposed to do.
6. Just an FYI: My HDD's are around 2-3yrs old, both work brilliantly (Yes on SATAII) and are in perfect health for the time being. I run 1TB HDD for space only and I run the 2nd HDD for FRAPS/HDPVR2 recordings and as a storage for my games folder (ie. BF3 is installed on it) - my main hard drive is my 120GB SSD.
7. You really ought to change the way you speak to people, you just get on my nerves with every SINGLE post you make.


----------



## Ghost12

Afterburner does not lock frames for me. fraps has huge frame impact. Anyone know how to make radeon pro compatible with afterburner? crashes my game if run both.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Youtube compresses videos further after you've uploaded them meaning the quality turns the same no matter what you do.
> Upload a raw bluray quality video and it'll compress the hell out of it and turn it into garbage.


Protip: Render at 2048×1152 (the next 16:9 resolution above 1080p) and youtube will play the video at "original" quality which streams at a higher bit rate than 1080p.

Either way, you're both wrong.
Fraps gives you a huge performance hit and has huge file sizes
Afterburner is lacking features and inferior quality

Use Dxtory. Or, I've never used it for recording, but I believe OBS is similar to Dxtory.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I knew you'll reply something like that.
> Right so - smart guy, a few questions for you:
> 1. If you are recording at 30FPS, you are playing effectively at 30FPS as you lock the frames of your recording - correct? At least that's what Fraps does if I lock the framerate to 60. I have no desire to play at 30FPS.
> 2. Your recording does look nice, but is incredibly boring - why? I don't mean to offend you - what I mean is that's a DIRECT upload - correct again? If you RENDER, what are your RENDER settings that you wouldn't mind sharing with me.
> 3. 868MB is poor quality - well, I know it isn't as good as when I output the file vs its input - but that said, I don't want to be carrying around 5GB video files in my HDD
> 4. Check the video - there is definitely pixelation - and I agree YouTube downscales and causes problems both video wise and audio wise - but you have to make do. I was around on YouTube when 480P was the best quality around lol
> 5. Murder my HDD? And where would you get that idea from? Read/writing files too hard for my HDD? Isn't that what it is SUPPOSED TO DO and ONLY supposed to do? If that kills it, I mean writing files to it - then I'll definitely need a new HDD then, because mine would be useless at doing the ONE JOB it is supposed to do.
> 6. Just an FYI: My HDD's are around 2-3yrs old, both work brilliantly (Yes on SATAII) and are in perfect health for the time being. I run 1TB HDD for space only and I run the 2nd HDD for FRAPS/HDPVR2 recordings and as a storage for my games folder (ie. BF3 is installed on it) - my main hard drive is my 120GB SSD.
> 7. You really ought to change the way you speak to people, you just get on my nerves with every SINGLE post you make.


1. Fail.
2. Its rendered yes. Boring? Because its a gameplay video, of a full match, and why should I go all out AMD and toss in random dubstep? You want flashing lights too?
Settings? Sony Vegas: Main Concept - internet - 1080p @30fps, progressive scan, main profile, pixel aspect ratio 1, reference frames 2, deblocking filter on, constant bitrate: 25 000 000
Render using OpenCL (Cuda doesnt work) Audio: 448kbps @ 48khz, render quality: Best
3. Why would you "carry" the video files if you upload them to youtube? Once you upload, you get rid of it really as you have no use for it.
4. Why repeat what I said?
5. You "Murder" it by writing at its fastest rate which slows down the HDD as you game and means higher performance loss when recording.
6. ???
7. ???


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Protip: Render at 2048×1152 (the next 16:9 resolution above 1080p) and youtube will play the video at "original" quality which streams at a higher bit rate than 1080p.
> 
> Either way, you're both wrong.
> Fraps gives you a huge performance hit and has huge file sizes
> Afterburner is lacking features and inferior quality
> 
> Use Dxtory. Or, I've never used it for recording, but I believe OBS is similar to Dxtory.


And when did I say Fraps DOESN'T have a performance hit?
Never mentioned anything about FPS - but that said, I record solidly at around 45-50FPS, whilst normally I play on 60FPS. That's a big difference, but that's the "sacrifice" I'm willing to make to record.
So I was never wrong in the first place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1. Fail.
> 2. Its rendered yes. Boring? Because its a gameplay video, of a full match, and why should I go all out AMD and toss in random dubstep? You want flashing lights too?
> Settings? Sony Vegas: Main Concept - internet - 1080p @30fps, progressive scan, main profile, pixel aspect ratio 1, reference frames 2, deblocking filter on, constant bitrate: 25 000 000
> Render using OpenCL (Cuda doesnt work) Audio: 448kbps @ 48khz, render quality: Best
> 3. Why would you "carry" the video files if you upload them to youtube? Once you upload, you get rid of it really as you have no use for it.
> 4. Why repeat what I said?
> 5. You "Murder" it by writing at its fastest rate which slows down the HDD as you game and means higher performance loss when recording.
> 6. ???
> 7. ???


2. Yes I actually like that - I understand full video gameplay - I posted one just not long ago, but deleted it due to video encoding problems.
3. You obviously have no passion behind your work - and neither do you have over 500 videos uploaded to YouTube.
4. I'm confirming I have the same beliefs. Your replies just aren't polite in any given respect, and that's why I speak to you, exactly how you treat people when you reply to them. Just disgust me of people like yourself in this world.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Protip: Render at 2048×1152 (the next 16:9 resolution above 1080p) and youtube will play the video at "original" quality which streams at a higher bit rate than 1080p.
> 
> Either way, you're both wrong.
> Fraps gives you a huge performance hit and has huge file sizes
> Afterburner is lacking features and inferior quality
> 
> Use Dxtory. Or, I've never used it for recording, but I believe OBS is similar to Dxtory.


Dxtory is awful. There is actually a comparison video between dxtory+afterburner+fraps.
Fraps is in the lead, but not something you will notice.
Second is MSI Afterburner.
Third is Dxtory which has major framelag and distortion of images, no you probably wont notice this, but its there.

MSI Afterburner has the essential settings.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2. Yes I actually like that - I understand full video gameplay - I posted one just not long ago, but deleted it due to video encoding problems.
> 3. You obviously have no passion behind your work - and neither do you have over 500 videos uploaded to YouTube.


3.
I have had since 2008 ~500 videos uploaded to youtube.
Many of them deleted.
I have ~300 right now.
Do I give a.. no, because I rarely upload, I just post gameplay clips of recent titles and thats it. Just a "Quick Look" really.
Sometimes I just show some footage to friends. I dont really give a . .about views or "Quality" besides, I dont think Pewdiepie, Robbaz or Yogscast = Quality -.-


----------



## anodizingstatic

Dubbed, I agree fully with everything you said, but I thought we agreed to ignore this guy and block him! lol I *don't* want to rant again. He is a bit, you know....off the norms so to speak. We should nominate a mod to come in and get him outta here.

By the way, referring to my mouse keybindings, I finally came to a great setup I'll share. It is all about efficiency within the bounds of the key limitations, and uses no additional software, very similar to this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1NpBfwGi7s

Anyways, here is my rendition:

Movement/ reload - unchanged // toggle primary/secondary - mouse UP button (left side) // crouch/prone - mouse DOWN button (left side) (I like the mouse for this since I get confused with the other prone controls // grenade - L ALT (which I think is an excellent key to use for anything -- it is a neglected champion IMHO) // wheel up/down - gadgets 1 and 2 respectively // middle scroll press - big map // CAPS lock - map zoom (yes, it's a bit odd, but actually comes in handy quite a lot) // All the rest, stock defaults.

Let me know what you guys think! I am in the testing process to see if it will hold up in the long term.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Dubbed, I agree fully with everything you said, but I thought we agreed to ignore this guy and block him! lol I *don't* want to rant again. He is a bit, you know....off the norms so to speak. We should nominate a mod to come in and get him outta here.
> 
> By the way, referring to my mouse keybindings, I finally came to a great setup I'll share. It is all about efficiency within the bounds of the key limitations, and uses no additional software, very similar to this: www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1NpBfwGi7s
> 
> Anyways, here is my rendition:
> 
> Movement/ reload - unchanged // toggle primary/secondary - mouse UP button (left side) // crouch/prone - mouse DOWN button (left side) (I like the mouse for this since I get confused with the other prone controls // grenade - L ALT (which I think is an excellent key to use for anything -- it is a neglected champion IMHO) // wheel up/down - gadgets 1 and 2 respectively // middle scroll press - big map // CAPS lock - map zoom (yes, it's a bit odd, but actually comes in handy quite a lot) // All the rest, stock defaults.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think! I am in the testing process to see if it will hold up in the long term.


yeah I know bro - but end of the day, just like on any forum - if you are quoted you are tempted/wanting to know what the person replied.
I'm going to mess around with some more video render settings - but mine are close to "perfect" both size/quality wise. I'll have to see what makes do.
As fore key binding - i don't use it myself!


----------



## amd655

Robbaz is awesome.....


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah I know bro - but end of the day, just like on any forum - if you are quoted you are tempted/wanting to know what the person replied.
> I'm going to mess around with some more video render settings - but mine are close to "perfect" both size/quality wise. I'll have to see what makes do.
> As fore key binding - i don't use it myself!


Understand completely, when someone talks about me, I want to know! lol

Even if you use defaults, you should try at least getting away from the 1 2 and 4 for selecting your weapons. Keeping your fingers on the movement controls (W mainly) is vital. I am no astounding player, (you are probably a ton better than me)but my new settings have greatly improved my gameplay. For instance, when reviving, I just scroll down, jolt the guy back to life, and then press my side mouse button and instantly have my AUG back. It might not seem like a big deal, but really helps, cause only one extra second is all it takes to kill you. The big map thing is also great since you're not "wasting" or losing anything by putting it on your mouse, and if you have some spare time, it really helps you see *exactly* where the enemies are. I went 32 and 6 using this method, basically map-hunting on Noshar the whole game.







That isn't amazing at all, but for me, that is very good.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Understand completely, when someone talks about me, I want to know! lol
> 
> Even if you use defaults, you should try at least getting away from the 1 2 and 4 for selecting your weapons. I am no great player, (you are probably a ton better than me)but my new settings have greatly improved my gameplay. For instance, when reviving, I just scroll down, jolt the guy back to life, and then press my side mouse button and instantly have my AUG back. It might not seem like a big deal, but really helps, cause only one extra second is all it takes to kill you. *The big map thing is also great* since you're not "wasting" or losing anything by putting it on your mouse, and if you have some spare time, it really helps you see *exactly* where the enemies are. I went 32 and 6 using this method, basically map-hunting on Noshar the whole game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't amazing at all, but for me, that is very good.


I never used to use the mini map, its only from forcing myself top use it more ( and constant prompts from slightly skewed when in squad) that am getting more comfortable with it. @1080p the map is too small in normal view to be useful and too big when blown up, @720p its nice in normal perspective but I personally did not like 720p much, and this week I have gone 2560/1440p making the game ui ridiculously small but the mini map blown up full, on the middle zoom setting, is amazing and no distraction at all so has got me a few extra kills and saved my life.

As for mouse/kb binds I think it is personal comfort, its good if you have made small changes but feel an improvement in your play.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Understand completely, when someone talks about me, I want to know! lol
> 
> Even if you use defaults, you should try at least getting away from the 1 2 and 4 for selecting your weapons. Keeping your fingers on the movement controls (W mainly) is vital. I am no astounding player, (you are probably a ton better than me)but my new settings have greatly improved my gameplay. For instance, when reviving, I just scroll down, jolt the guy back to life, and then press my side mouse button and instantly have my AUG back. It might not seem like a big deal, but really helps, cause only one extra second is all it takes to kill you. The big map thing is also great since you're not "wasting" or losing anything by putting it on your mouse, and if you have some spare time, it really helps you see *exactly* where the enemies are. I went 32 and 6 using this method, basically map-hunting on Noshar the whole game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't amazing at all, but for me, that is very good.


Totally agree - that's why I used to say - and got bashed for on the PC section of OCN:
"People with better keyboards and mices have an inherent advantage over other players, whilst on console, everyone has the same controller with no added "perks""
With my Anker mouse - I play MUCH better than I used to vs my MX revlution - not only is it lighter and more versatile, but the fact that I've mapped: Spot, Reload, Knife, Grenade to the side of the mouse - means that I reload super quick vs me pressing R.
This means I can run and reload, whereas before I would run, stop, reload, then continue running whilst reloading.

As for my keyboard - HUGE difference too.
I went from my K350 a normal membrane keyboard to a Mechnical "gaming" keyboard with brown switches, the Logitech G710+ - my precision with the keys has improved greatly and the fact that I can hit 26 keys if I wanted to at one time and they all register means that I don't stop in the middle of running, because I was pressing WA + SHIFT + Space at the same time - on my K350 every now and then it would get confused and just stop all together. Now - no problems. I know you can get membrane gaming keyboards, or cheaper mech keyboards - but heck this one is beautifully suited for everything I need


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Totally agree - that's why I used to say - and got bashed for on the PC section of OCN:
> "People with better keyboards and mices have an inherent advantage over other players, whilst on console, everyone has the same controller with no added "perks""
> With my Anker mouse - I play MUCH better than I used to vs my MX revlution - not only is it lighter and more versatile, but the fact that I've mapped: Spot, Reload, Knife, Grenade to the side of the mouse - means that I reload super quick vs me pressing R.
> This means I can run and reload, whereas before I would run, stop, reload, then continue running whilst reloading.
> 
> As for my keyboard - HUGE difference too.
> I went from my K350 a normal membrane keyboard to a Mechnical "gaming" keyboard with brown switches, the Logitech G710+ - my precision with the keys has improved greatly and the fact that I can hit 26 keys if I wanted to at one time and they all register means that I don't stop in the middle of running, because I was pressing WA + SHIFT + Space at the same time - on my K350 every now and then it would get confused and just stop all together. Now - no problems. I know you can get membrane gaming keyboards, or cheaper mech keyboards - but heck this one is beautifully suited for everything I need


Exactly. I like to think of it as a sharp blade VS a dull blade. Which will cut the quickest and most precise?
Really, they are better tools. I say tools, because that is what they are -- the best tools in the toolshed get the job done best. For me, it's all about speed and consistency.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Exactly. I like to think of it as a sharp blade VS a dull blade. Which will cut the quickest and most precise?
> Really, they are better tools. I say tools, because that is what they are -- the best tools in the toolshed get the job done best. For me, it's all about speed and consistency.


speaking of precision:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67999090/177435049/

Did pretty well today







!
Sniper only again - normal conquest on OCN server


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> speaking of precision:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/67999090/177435049/
> 
> Did pretty well today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Sniper only again - normal conquest on OCN server


Great job! You use the M98B i suppose on Firestorm? Where did you hide lol


----------



## redalert

I cant remember the last time I was in a squad with a level 2 and 3 on it lol


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I cant remember the last time I was in a squad with a level 2 and 3 on it lol


Oh trust me, they are actually increasing. I join a server filled with noobs constantly (talking 9 lvl 1's today, yes, 9!), but if I told you guys, you would ruin it for me lol. I am no 100 at all.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Oh trust me, they are actually increasing. I join a server filled with noobs constantly (talking 9 lvl 1's today, yes, 9!), but if I told you guys, you would ruin it for me lol. I am no 100 at all.


Oh I have no doubt me Totally and crash were in a squad today noobs everywhere are team got stomped on Caspian Border


----------



## raptorxrx

I now have five copies of BF3 due to the Humble Bundle...


----------



## anodizingstatic

It's hilarious to watch though


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Played a round earlier with the UI off. That was a little rough lol. I ended up 15-15 for the round and felt lucky to break even. Kind of a fun challenge though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Oh I have no doubt me Totally and crash were in a squad today noobs everywhere are team got stomped on Caspian Border


Goes to show if you don't care about dying you can overwhelm with numbers. For every one I killed 5 more would take his place. Bizarro match.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Played a round earlier with the UI off. That was a little rough lol. I ended up 15-15 for the round and felt lucky to break even. Kind of a fun challenge though.


I came across a server like that in the BF3 beta. Now imagine it's everyones first day playing and friendly fire is on. Yeah.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

haha, that would have been bad. I'm real glad I didn't try it in a server with friendly fire. I was a little slow on the uniform recognition.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Great job! You use the M98B i suppose on Firestorm? Where did you hide lol


thanks bro, but I never hide. I run and gun with a sniper. That's why I always have quite a few deaths because I always go for the objective head first.


----------



## amd655

I decided to have a bit of fun, and record it









Erm.... i made a mistake due to using 2 different editing softwares, the aspect ratio is a bit messed up, so things look a bit squashed, but i do not think it moves you away from how it was meant to be, a bit more cinematic probably









Long video... and will be 720p, sorry for quality, but most of you know about my poor upload speeds, 10 mins at 550mb


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I decided to have a bit of fun, and record it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm.... i made a mistake due to using 2 different editing softwares, the aspect ratio is a bit messed up, so things look a bit squashed, but i do not think it moves you away from how it was meant to be, a bit more cinematic probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long video... and will be 720p, sorry for quality, but most of you know about my poor upload speeds, 10 mins at 550mb


I enjoyed the video. It's fun watching people owning others like it's nothing. JNG-90 looks pretty OP gun.


----------



## amd655

Naa, JNG-90 just has a very fast bullet velocity, the real damage dealer is the M98-B.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Naa, JNG-90 just has a very fast bullet velocity, the real damage dealer is the M98-B.


I absolutely love the JNG-90 (on xbox). I should say that scope you have on it though..is HORRIBLE for snipers lol.
Btw - my favourite part of the video was the JNG owning!
What's the song that's playing? (love the edits "OUTSTANDINGGGGGGGG"







)

As for the flares...I HATE IT when you launch flares, but yet the missile still hits you.

As for the M98B damage dealing....so many times I've hit a guy from point blank and his at 5% (from 100) health and then kills me.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I absolutely love the JNG-90 (on xbox). I should say that scope you have on it though..is HORRIBLE for snipers lol.
> 
> As for the flares...I HATE IT when you launch flares, but yet the missile still hits you.
> 
> As for the M98B damage dealing....so many times I've hit a guy from point blank and his at 5% (from 100) health and then kills me.


Well in comparison..

And as for OP?

No bolt action rifle in BF3 is overpowered at all, the player that holds any weapon in a game and does really well is overpowered


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well in comparison..
> 
> And as for OP?
> 
> No bolt action rifle in BF3 is overpowered at all, the player that holds any weapon in a game and does really well is overpowered


TOTALLY agree with that.
I don't think any sniper is OP. Reason why?
Because the distance I can shoot with a sniper compared with an M16 (fro example) is identical. That, or the maps aren't big enough.
However, when the maps ARE big enough for you to whip out a 12x scope - you sit as a sniper doing nothing for most of the game. As sniping people from one end of the map to the other is hard enough without them being killed first or taking cover.

I went Airsofting recently - I had a VSR-10. First time skirmishing for me. I had to say that it felt like the same thing - my sniper was "underpowered" compared to the people with assault rifles - as I had a bolt action.
That said, if I had my gun upgraded from 280FPS to 500FPS (legal) then I could snipe the enemy from distances their BB's wouldn't reach me.
I just don't feel this principle applies to BF3. That's why I always have an ACOG on my snipers on BF3.

PS. I made an edit (see above) - what's the song used in the JNG part?
Oh and liked and subscribed


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TOTALLY agree with that.
> I don't think any sniper is OP. Reason why?
> Because the distance I can shoot with a sniper compared with an M16 (fro example) is identical. That, or the maps aren't big enough.
> However, when the maps ARE big enough for you to whip out a 12x scope - you sit as a sniper doing nothing for most of the game. As sniping people from one end of the map to the other is hard enough without them being killed first or taking cover.
> 
> I went Airsofting recently - I had a VSR-10. First time skirmishing for me. I had to say that it felt like the same thing - my sniper was "underpowered" compared to the people with assault rifles - as I had a bolt action.
> That said, if I had my gun upgraded from 280FPS to 500FPS (legal) then I could snipe the enemy from distances their BB's wouldn't reach me.
> I just don't feel this principle applies to BF3. That's why I always have an ACOG on my snipers on BF3.
> 
> PS. I made an edit (see above) - what's the song used in the JNG part?
> Oh and liked and subscribed


The reason i use the 8x scope on the M98-B is due to the handling of the weapon, it suits me better, plus i can hip fire it pretty well at very close range.

JNG-90 has the reload time to take on the Kobra sight, i know that when i have an 8x scope, i try for a more distant battle.

Oh, Edit, did not see your edit o.0

Cheers and the song is called, Purple City by Joker & Ginz.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TOTALLY agree with that.
> I don't think any sniper is OP. Reason why?
> Because the distance I can shoot with a sniper compared with an M16 (fro example) is identical. That, or the maps aren't big enough.
> However, when the maps ARE big enough for you to whip out a 12x scope - you sit as a sniper doing nothing for most of the game. As sniping people from one end of the map to the other is hard enough without them being killed first or taking cover.
> 
> I went Airsofting recently - I had a VSR-10. First time skirmishing for me. I had to say that it felt like the same thing - my sniper was "underpowered" compared to the people with assault rifles - as I had a bolt action.
> That said, if I had my gun upgraded from 280FPS to 500FPS (legal) then I could snipe the enemy from distances their BB's wouldn't reach me.
> I just don't feel this principle applies to BF3. That's why I always have an ACOG on my snipers on BF3.
> 
> PS. I made an edit (see above) - what's the song used in the JNG part?
> Oh and liked and subscribed


See edit above


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What a tune! Might use it myself in a video


----------



## anodizingstatic

In my opinion, the bf3 recon character looks silly; weaker than all the others. as if their health is less since they have less armor


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Oh I have no doubt me Totally and crash were in a squad today noobs everywhere are team got stomped on Caspian Border


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Goes to show if you don't care about dying you can overwhelm with numbers. For every one I killed 5 more would take his place. Bizarro match.
> I came across a server like that in the BF3 beta. Now imagine it's everyones first day playing and friendly fire is on. Yeah.




That team just couldn't hold a point. We did our part.

Does noone use the OCN ts3 anymore? I've hopped on the last few days and ... nada


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha we have the same DEATHS...AGAIN!








Y U COPY ME!?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> That team just couldn't hold a point. We did our part.
> 
> Does noone use the OCN ts3 anymore? I've hopped on the last few days and ... nada


Happens a lot...

I spammed the chat box on metro asking a guy for ammo, he turned around and emptied his LMG into me o.0 ??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha I must say that sometimes when people don't give me ammo, and I'm a medic - I wait until they die, take their kit, replenish my supplies and DON'T revive them, out of principle


----------



## Krazee

There are a lot of people who have no clue about team play and sit in squads.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> There are a lot of people who have no clue about team play and sit in squads.


not only that...but you know what gets me MORE than anything - high level'ed SQUAD LEADERS - who don't actively spot out objectives!
For god sake it is a free 20points each time any member in your squad does anything within the area that you marked out!!!
I understand noobs that don't do this - but level 100's (the amount of those noobs I've played with) that don't spot out objectives is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Krazee

I love spotting people, it's so simple and easy. If only I played more, I jumped from 230 spm to over 400 just by adding spotting and playing support by throwing ammo around all my team mates


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love spotting people, it's so simple and easy. If only I played more, I jumped from 230 spm to over 400 just by adding spotting and playing support by throwing ammo around all my team mates


spotting people is another thing people don't do.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I spammed the chat box on metro asking a guy for ammo, he turned around and emptied his LMG into me o.0 ??


lol! I wonder how some people react when I take their medic kit and revive them, then they end up with whatever kit I just had.. probably some "Yay I'm rezzed, wait what is this gun?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I love spotting people, it's so simple and easy. If only I played more, I jumped from 230 spm to over 400 just by adding spotting and playing support by throwing ammo around all my team mates
> 
> 
> 
> spotting people is another thing people don't do.
Click to expand...

Hopefully they make the spotting and comma rose much more responsive in BF4, they are both glitchy.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What's up with EA servers. Was on top on the boards with around 100 kills and 20 deaths and lost connection. Is EA servers that bad?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What's up with EA servers. Was on top on the boards with around 100 kills and 20 deaths and lost connection. Is EA servers that bad?


haha you must be new to this









Yes EA servers have always been BAD!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha you must be new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes EA servers have always been BAD!


Serious? Wow.. I guess I have to get used to it LOL. For some reason, it occurs only when I'm on top.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Battlefield is a goddamn learning curve.Maybe it's cause I'm left handed too...


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Battlefield is a goddamn learning curve.Maybe it's cause I'm left handed too...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Battlefield is a goddamn learning curve.Maybe it's cause I'm left handed too...


What games did you come from playing? I came from COD and I had to learn how to use cover instead of being out in the open. Ohh, in a 64 player battle, its best to keep moving after awhile.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha I must say that sometimes when people don't give me ammo, and I'm a medic - I wait until they die, take their kit, replenish my supplies and DON'T revive them, out of principle


principle?! lol. I have a similar policy -- if a COL100 or similar goes down, I will make a somewhat s suicidal effort to revive him. the opposite goes for lvl12 recon noobs!
I have a nasty habit of picking up a fallen soldier's kit to revive him...but I die half of the time :lol:rolleyes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup, that's one thing I miss from bc2. In bc2 when someone's kit was lying there you could clearly see what kit it was and more so it was much more obvious as to where the kits were. In bf3 seems like I'm going on a treasure hunt in order to find kits. I'm very much the guy that would lose my non medic kit, for the medic that just died and then revive him at the cost of losing my weapon. Some people who are clever enough follow me to a random other kit on the ground to reexchange kits back to the rightful owner.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Agreed. All I can tell is whether the fallen friend/foe is what class he is playing (e.g. Support) by his armour and attire.

I do need to get in the habit of picking up kits rather than, when out of ammo, stalk and ransom as many Supports as possible. half of then don't care at all about giving you ammo which is partly (IMO) DICEs fault for not "notifying" the soldiers needs, only saying it. it would be nice if it would prompt them to press 3 to give out ammo or something


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> spotting people is another thing people don't do.


i think might spot too much. tugs & scanner bolts <3


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Uhm.. Spotting? which specilization is that? How does that work? Does the enemy show up on the map, for how long?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhm.. Spotting? which specilization is that? How does that work? Does the enemy show up on the map, for how long?


Spam your Q button anyone that is in your line of sight will showup on the minimap


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Spam your Q button anyone that is in your line of sight will showup on the minimap


^Spam Dat Q key


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> *Spam* your Q button anyone that is in your line of sight will showup on the minimap


Well....don't SPAM it...you know...it jams up for 5 seconds. I get what you mean though


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> Spam your Q button anyone that is in your line of sight will showup on the minimap


Okay good to know +1

No wonder people still know where I'm at when I run away and hide. ahahaha hilarious.. Just curious how long does the enemy stay on the mini map?


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> 
> 
> That team just couldn't hold a point. We did our part.
> 
> Does noone use the OCN ts3 anymore? I've hopped on the last few days and ... nada


I kept getting killed almost instantly that round. The round before went alot better when I shot the heli off the roof of E on Kharg Island from the C flag with my RPG








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay good to know +1
> 
> No wonder people still know where I'm at when I run away and hide. ahahaha hilarious.. Just curious how long does the enemy stay on the mini map?


In hardcore mode it last about a second and goes away in normal mode im not really sure I thought it was until your out of line of sight


----------



## Krazee

I'm down to play today before Burn Notice, add me Origin: bangincrazy


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I'm down to play today before Burn Notice, add me Origin: bangincrazy


I don't think it is on tonight (nor Graceland)








http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I decided to have a bit of fun, and record it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm.... i made a mistake due to using 2 different editing softwares, the aspect ratio is a bit messed up, so things look a bit squashed, but i do not think it moves you away from how it was meant to be, a bit more cinematic probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long video... and will be 720p, sorry for quality, but most of you know about my poor upload speeds, 10 mins at 550mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's the name of the second track? Very cool video. Good gameplay.

EDIT - didn't see you posted the track earlier. Cheers


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I don't think it is on tonight (nor Graceland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usanetwork.com/schedules/sched.php












Well that only means for BF3


----------



## Thoth420

No doubt sorry to be the bearer of bad news. I just know that I hate tuning into something expecting it to be on and find out it isn't.


----------



## Darklyric

So I'm temped to pick up one of the lesser versions of vegas and would like any opinions on which would be better for game recording editing.

Edit: Or would something like this work better. http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/events/enu/2013/Q3/08_Back2School/index_US.jsp?affid=2581_0_12_28970_0_ENU


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ALL I cared about was beating that guy on the opposite team ( lvl100 with his m16 with 247 service stars)
What did I do - utter owned it.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68064757/177435049/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ALL I cared about was beating that guy on the opposite team ( lvl100 with his m16 with 247 service stars)
> What did I do - utter owned it.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68064757/177435049/


Wait are you complaining he's using M16 when your top weapons are AEK and M416?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Wait are you complaining he's using M16 when your top weapons are AEK and M416?


Well he could use engy weapons or LMG's a bit more...


----------



## bluedevil

Lol....I am thinking I am getting slightly bored. Lol

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/OCNbluedevil/stats/321911889/cem_ea_id/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Wait are you complaining he's using M16 when your top weapons are AEK and M416?


Oh looks like someone didn't read the brochure - genius I have 500 kills on each gun, nothing more. Not 288 freaking service stars on ONE GUN.
Well done champ, have yourself a virtual cookie at failing.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Wait are you complaining he's using M16 when your top weapons are AEK and M416?


Also, "I utter owned it", when you lost? And had 3x more deaths?
AND, FYI, the F2000 has a faster TTK than the M16.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh looks like someone didn't read the brochure - genius I have 500 kills on each gun, nothing more. Not 288 freaking service stars on ONE GUN.
> Well done champ, have yourself a virtual cookie at failing.


Lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Also, "I utter owned it", when you lost? And had 3x more deaths?
> AND, FYI, the F2000 has a faster TTK than the M16.
> Lol.


it is cute watching you quote the wrong person - and always thinking you are the best BF player in the world.
I'm just happy I beat a noob like you (and by that I mean a guy that only uses one gun)
Come rage at me


----------



## amd655

o.0

Oh it's on now son! fight!!!!!


----------



## KeyboardXpert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> o.0
> 
> Oh it's on now son! fight!!!!!


I am hearing the Damavand Peak loading chant in my head right now...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahahah


----------



## CravinR1

Why I only get 200 fps in campaign


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Why I only get 200 fps in campaign


BF3 cannot scale to a higher frame rate, it is hard coded and limited at 200FPS, it is not like you even need more than 80FPS in this game anyway.


----------



## CravinR1

So 200 fps at 1080P is the max ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> So 200 fps at 1080P is the max ?


Yes..........

Why do you want more??????


----------



## CravinR1

I just got my second 7950 and I want moar power


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> I just got my second 7950 and I want moar power


You want moar power? grab a 3930k, BF3 is CPU limited.


----------



## CravinR1

Funny on my second monitor my Cpu was not even 50% with 7950 crossfire at 1100 core and fps 200 pinged


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> Funny on my second monitor my Cpu was not even 50% with 7950 crossfire at 1100 core and fps 200 pinged


Try all maps, Gulf of Oman will brick your GPU usage, as it murders CPU's.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Try all maps, Gulf of Oman will brick your GPU usage, as it murders CPU's.


QFT


----------



## CravinR1

OnLy played campaign a few minutes since i got in on the humble bundke


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> OnLy played campaign a few minutes since i got in on the humble bundke


Single player is like comparing Call of Duty to Crysis 3

Multiplayer is a totally different ball game, not saying it is as demanding to run as C3, as it is not, but the difference is pretty large.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it is cute watching you quote the wrong person - and always thinking you are the best BF player in the world.
> I'm just happy I beat a noob like you (and by that I mean a guy that only uses one gun)
> Come rage at me


lolwut?
Quote the wrong person? Where?
Where did I say I was even good at BF3, let alone the "best in the world"?

You didn't beat anyone. You lost. Both the game, and in kdr (which does matter in TDM btw)

I have over 500 kills with every assault rifle, just like you say you - oh wait, you only have two. (not that it matters, but since you think it does I'll stoop down to your level for a few minutes)


----------



## IronWill1991

I thought it doesn't matter which gun people use as long they have fun. Isn't what BF3 all about having fun?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I thought it doesn't matter which gun people use as long they have fun. Isn't what BF3 all about having fun?


LOL, people become competitive when they are new to a game....

Dubbed is in the breaking in process, once he hits around colonel 50 or more, he will drop the try hard attitude xD

Not a dig at Dubbed btw, you either have a total noob/troll/fun player, or a guy/girl who just goes nuts in the chat box when he is even middle of the score board saying how bad their team is, when they started the match with their team, and lay down spamming nades o.0

Then there is those like dubbed, who prides on being the best, but falls short, thats ok, there is a place for every type of player in BF.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh looks like someone didn't read the brochure - genius I have 500 kills on each gun, nothing more. Not 288 freaking service stars on ONE GUN.
> Well done champ, have yourself a virtual cookie at failing.


Oh snap shots fired! I mean it's not my fault that you got called out after supposedly "Owning someone" even though your team completely lost and you have way more deaths than him. Then you have the audacity to complain about his M16 when you use M416 F2000 and AEK. Calm down bro I mean it's also not my fault that all you care about is KDR in a team game :]


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Why.. EA server.. disconnected again after a good game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's funny that people don't seem to see that I've played this game on Xbox and have over 300hrs played, but yet again these blind people seem to ignore that








Furthermore it's even funnier seeing people not even look at my stats. I never play for kdr, I always play for the objective. As stated before that was one of the very few tdm games I played on pc, because I hate playing cod on bf.
And again, if you were a skilled player you would have all guns leveled with the same amount of service stars in their respective classes. But you guys instead have 1 service star in recon and over 60 in assault. I find that hilarious, especially with any arguments of : 'you don't know the game well enough'


----------



## Slightly skewed

This mentality where by you aren't a skilled player unless you spend equal amounts of time with each weapon/class is pretty ridiculous. The point of the game is to have fun, PTO and do as well as you can right? Well finding what works for you and sticking to that doesn't make you a less skilled or worse player in anyway. I have one service star for the Recon class because other than the gadgets (which are all unlocked) I find it to be the least useful class all around. I don't care how aggressive a recon player plays, when it comes down to it, the other classes are just far more useful and are what get it done. Snipers don't win matches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This mentality where by you aren't a skilled player unless you spend equal amounts of time with each weapon/class is pretty ridiculous. The point of the game is to have fun, PTO and do as well as you can right? Well finding what works for you and sticking to that doesn't make you a less skilled or worse player in anyway. I have one service star for the Recon class because other than the gadgets (which are all unlocked) I find it to be the least useful class all around. I don't care how aggressive a recon player plays, when it comes down to it, the other classes are just far more useful and are what get it done. Snipers don't win matches.


Snipers DO WIN matches - well I should say they USED to quite a lot with the inclusion of C4 - maybe your mentality of recon will change in BF4.
I know what you mean though, but that just begs the question:
If recon is harder to use (and it definitely is as an aggressive recon player vs assault rifles) - doesn't that just denote, one is easier to play than the other?
An assault rifle is easier to shoot and get a better kdr than using a sniper rifle. One shot, reload vs spray and pray with the assault rifle.

I TOTALLY am with you with: "You play a game for fun" - I understand and agree with that, which is the counter argument to anything I've said about using 1 gun.
However, most of you in this thread are skilled enough to use another gun yet you choose not to because you are afraid that using another gun your KDR or even your general feel of the game will change. It will, and seeing as you guys use the M16, more likely than not all of you will drop your leaderboard rankings in the game.
These are all assumptions on my behalf, but that's the idea I get.
Simple explanation on my behalf:
My cousin, who loves playing with the m249 has a lot of service stars on it. I won't lie, nor would he, to see his not a very skilled player - he is a TEAMPLAYER by all means, but when it comes to weapons, if you take him out of his bubble of using the m249, he becomes utterly useless with other weapons. He knows it and I know it - nothing to hide there. Quite ironically we always take the piss out of "level 100's with an m16"

Here's my cousin who uses the m249 (actually he dropped it after they nerfed it for the m4a1) - but look how he still has an even-esk spread of service stars:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/RB%20ST3AL/stats/189279664/xbox/

My little cousin, who is taking my attitude in using 1 gun to 500 kills, and that's it (bless him, his amazing):
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/commando99boxter/stats/885838513/

And finally, a friend, one fo the best players I know on battlefield - not because of his spm or kdr, but because of his teamplay and USE OF OTHER WEAPONS in the game - when a high level player has anything other than that type of service star to gun ratio, I just compare it to rocco, and realise "all they can do is play iwith 1 class and 1 gun, unlike rocco that plays as everything"
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Kapten%20Rocco/stats/173609154/xbox/


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well this is the BF3 thread so I don't see why you would bring any other game into the conversation. And there are plenty of high levels that have gone through and used most if not all of the weapons and simply due to boredom or preference have fallen back to using what they do best with simply because at that point, where you place on the scoreboard and how well you do is all that matters anymore and generally, the better you do the better your team does. As usual you are focusing on the extreme end of things. I don't come across too many players that only use one gun/vehicle in one class.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well this is the BF3 thread so I don't see why you would bring any other game into the conversation. And there are plenty of high levels that have gone through and used most if not all of the weapons and simply due to boredom or preference have fallen back to using what they do best with simply because at that point, where you place on the scoreboard and how well you do is all that matters anymore and generally, the better you do the better your team does. As usual you are focusing on the extreme end of things. *I don't come across too many players that only use one gun/vehicle in one class.*


I brought up BF4 - for the sake of saying: "your views will probably change" - what other game did I bring up, seriously...

As for your last statement - I can't help but laugh, COMPLETELY the opposite for me. ALWAYS ALWAYS (even on forums - ie this one) do I find people who use ONLY one gun or vehicle.
I don't think I've gone a game without finding "one of those ...."
100% of the time it is a level 50 colonel+ ; 90% of the time within that percentage it is a level 100.

Oh and to the console haters - funnily enough, I've played with more people who use TEAMWORK rather than rambo skill on Xbox, rather that on PC.
Long story short: People on console play more as a team, rather than on PC where they play as lone wolfs.
Reason I was playing on the Xbox rather than BF3 on the PC a lot, even after having a PC capable of 60FPS on PC - ULTRA - was because I was becoming frustrated and bored of useless teamwork.
On Xbox, I could happily play on my own and have fun, as the team worked...as a TEAM.

As soon as my little cousin got BF3 on the PC, my hours of play went from 1hr gameplay to 50hrs.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *I brought up BF4 - for the sake of saying: "your views will probably change" - what other game did I bring up, seriously..*.
> 
> As for your last statement - I can't help but laugh, COMPLETELY the opposite for me. ALWAYS ALWAYS (even on forums - ie this one) do I find people who use ONLY one gun or vehicle.
> I don't think I've gone a game without finding "one of those ...."
> 100% of the time it is a level 50 colonel+ ; 90% of the time within that percentage it is a level 100.
> 
> Oh and to the console haters - funnily enough, I've played with more people who use TEAMWORK rather than rambo skill on Xbox, rather that on PC.
> Long story short: People on console play more as a team, rather than on PC where they play as lone wolfs.
> Reason I was playing on the Xbox rather than BF3 on the PC a lot, even after having a PC capable of 60FPS on PC - ULTRA - was because I was becoming frustrated and bored of useless teamwork.
> On Xbox, I could happily play on my own and have fun, as the team worked...as a TEAM.
> 
> As soon as my little cousin got BF3 on the PC, my hours of play went from 1hr gameplay to 50hrs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Snipers DO WIN matches -well I should say they USED to quite a lot with the inclusion of C4 - maybe your mentality of recon will change in BF4.


Maybe I misunderstood because you were talking past, present and future tense which is doesn't make much sense so that leaves me having to fill in the blanks.

It sounds like you go looking for these players and/or are playing modes and maps that attract those players the most. Stick with large conquest and you will run into them less often.

At any rate I'm getting off of this merry go round.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood because you were talking past, present and future tense which is doesn't make much sense so that leaves me having to fill in the blanks.
> 
> It sounds like you go looking for these players and/or are playing modes and maps that attract those players the most. Stick with large conquest and you will run into them less often.
> 
> At any rate I'm getting off of this merry go round.


Oh I definitely run for the objective, my favourite mode is conquest.
As rush you have to rely on the useless team quite a lot and especially as i play only 64 player, rush with a useless 31 man team is hair pulling out worthy.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This mentality where by you aren't a skilled player unless you spend equal amounts of time with each weapon/class is pretty ridiculous. The point of the game is to have fun, PTO and do as well as you can right? Well finding what works for you and sticking to that doesn't make you a less skilled or worse player in anyway. I have one service star for the Recon class because other than the gadgets (which are all unlocked) I find it to be the least useful class all around. I don't care how aggressive a recon player plays, when it comes down to it, the other classes are just far more useful and are what get it done. Snipers don't win matches.


They could go a long ways into helping win a match. But who is going to sit at spawn, running MAV an entire round of infantry gaming? If you can get a team with a little bit of a clue, that watch their maps and read chat, they can know where most of their enemies are. Very powerful.

Soflam can also be useful but again, nobody wants to sit out an entire match or even partially to use one, while ending up at the mid-bottom of score board.

Recon are not very good played as assaulters. They are a support or flanking/ninja class. Go around to back of an enemy flag, drop a spawn beacon, have your squad cap it and just guard that point. Or drop a tugs or MAV ride for parts of a map to keep your team aware of enemies. Sure there are that 1% of exceptional players who can aggressive recon, but that isn't the most useful way to play the class for most people. Or put another way, a lot of people play them as assault, and fail, making that player fairly useless to the overall goal...

Most of the time snipers lose matches, because you get a good portion of your team camping somewhere not doing anything.









---

On another note these newbs from Origin Bundle can be a pain. It's just like the beginning of the game, when your side starts getting pushed into spawn, they all give up and hide in spawn and shoot out. I was playing Grand Bazaar, we got pushed back into our spawn. Their LAV eventually just parked outside and killed everything it saw. I was moving around through the side alleys and getting rpg's into it, killing a few players around the area but i had no help. Even spamming in chat for some backup, eventually i had about 4-5 guys stacked up in the alley with me. They didn't do anything but they were there... I was breaking cover to shoot the LAV, of course none of them were engineers so the LAV was never really contested. If several of them could at least have shot with me that LAV would have gone down and we could have escaped. But nobody wanted to leave their spawn safety, only shoot at people peaking in, and not peak out themselves.

Just a little bit of help and we could have got out, but none was to be found. But I couldn't rally the men (boys) and our side was doomed









lol I also noticed some of the new players don't have a lot of confidence. Like some guys will shoot a few shots at me, as I make it into cover. They will turn and run away instead of pursue or flank. Kinda funny. I like to confront someone who has spotted me or shot at me, so I will re-peek or move for a flank if its close quarters.


----------



## Ghost12

People will use whichever weapons they perform the best with, no one plays to lose if they care for the game. I don`t buy the opinion the skill you display is thought more or less of by your weapon choice. Lvl 100 wants to use m16 it is no issue to me and I do not feel offended by being killed by it lol Why would you use inferior weapons? just for creating some sort of equal in class stars? I get it is a personal challenge which is fine and dandy but would be a hard sell to the masses.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You want moar power? grab a 3930k, BF3 is CPU limited.


No it isnt.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.


lol. every game is cpu limited to an extent.

bf3 CAN be CPU intensive just like any other multiplayer game, more people = more lag. if your playing 64p on a Q6600 or even a 965BE like mine, you'll see where your CPU stands when your frames drop from 60 to 30.
not everyone has a 2500k overclocked







, so who knows if you even get fps drops others get from not as strong CPU's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just got a MSI GTX680 ordered - I'll be on SLI with my GTX660ti fro a little whilst, until I can sell my GTX660ti!
Looking forwards to the GTX680's little performance boost!








This will be good for BF4 too! (I'm muchos happy about the purchase - especially the price I got it at)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.


Of course not...........


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.


It is when you start talking about more than one mid/high end card.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> lol. every game is cpu limited to an extent.
> 
> bf3 CAN be CPU intensive just like any other multiplayer game, more people = more lag. if your playing 64p on a Q6600 or even a 965BE like mine, you'll see where your CPU stands when your frames drop from 60 to 30.
> not everyone has a 2500k overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so who knows if you even get fps drops others get from not as strong CPU's.


I noticed no realworld difference between my 720BE (x4 & 3.8ghz) and 2500K in BF3.


----------



## igrease

For the past six or so months now I have had a little rendering problem in BF3. I have noticed that when I ADS objects appear and disappear. It would kind of be like I am wall hacking but I'm not. Basically when I am just running around I can see through certain containers and walls that I shouldn't be able to see through. Then when I scope in everything renders out. I have a 560 Ti and my BF3 is installed on my SSD. This is the only game that this happens on. I have reinstalled BF3 plenty of times and nothing has changed. Anyone have an idea as to what could be the problem?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> For the past six or so months now I have had a little rendering problem in BF3. I have noticed that when I ADS objects appear and disappear. It would kind of be like I am wall hacking but I'm not. Basically when I am just running around I can see through certain containers and walls that I shouldn't be able to see through. Then when I scope in everything renders out. I have a 560 Ti and my BF3 is installed on my SSD. This is the only game that this happens on. I have reinstalled BF3 plenty of times and nothing has changed. Anyone have an idea as to what could be the problem?


What driver are you using?

Also just a small caveat: Is Origin cloud enabled when you uninstall and then reinstall BF3?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What driver are you using?
> 
> Also just a small caveat: Is Origin cloud enabled when you uninstall and then reinstall BF3?


I have been using the 314.22 drivers. I had updated to whatever was the newest two weeks ago and after a few days it caused my mouse to turn into an almost invisible line. As for Origin Cloud, idk.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> I have been using the 314.22 drivers. I had updated to whatever was the newest two weeks ago and after a few days it caused my mouse to turn into an almost invisible line. As for Origin Cloud, idk.


Hrm 314.22 is def a BF3 ok driver.

I mentioned the cloud because it saves your config file and a few other files....so if you reinstall with the cloud active it would toss your old config back in there. If there is a problem with the game config(ie Geforce Experience changed a value or something....been known to happen) the reinstall with cloud enabled wouldn't help you....and just take a lot of time. Best way to find out is shut off cloud in origin then dump your config files for BF3 and then boot the game and let it generate fresh ones.


----------



## Sadmoto

so just within the last few days for some reason when I die, my screen will flash before dropping to the ground then going into killcam / phase into spawn screen.

I was wondering if anyone else ran into this, nothing has changed on my PC since this has started, it not a big deal but a little annoying.

@ham: idk about your processors but I know when I use the Q6600 my fps tends to drop down to 15-20 FPS in CPU intensive times, with my 965be at those same times, I only drop to like 35, both coming from 60fps.
and I can run bf3 on any settings with my Q6600 ultra or low with 60 fps until i get around other players, if there's under 20 people, I can keep around 30fps, anything above will drop me under 20.

if you see no difference between your 720BE (which on a graph is worse then a 965BE) does the same as your 2500k, then that just makes me feel so much better knowing I got half of this computer for 8 used xbox 360 games.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hrm 314.22 is def a BF3 ok driver.
> 
> I mentioned the cloud because it saves your config file and a few other files....so if you reinstall with the cloud active it would toss your old config back in there. If there is a problem with the game config(ie Geforce Experience changed a value or something....been known to happen) the reinstall with cloud enabled wouldn't help you....and just take a lot of time. Best way to find out is shut off cloud in origin then dump your config files for BF3 and then boot the game and let it generate fresh ones.


How do I even turn off the cloud?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> How do I even turn off the cloud?


In the Origin settings.


----------



## Ghost12

Just ran into this pro player on metro - check his reports lol. Awesome skills

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IntactoNyaaaaaa/stats/871972372/


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just ran into this pro player on metro - check his reports lol. Awesome skills
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IntactoNyaaaaaa/stats/871972372/


Yep he looks legit, see this report, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68137695/871972372/

Look in the players who quit or disconnected (or banned for hacking







)

lol


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Just ran into this pro player on metro - check his reports lol. Awesome skills
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IntactoNyaaaaaa/stats/871972372/


He obviously just reset his stats and is kill whoring to make his k/d look amazing. He had a 1.8 k/d before he reset.


----------



## pc-illiterate

wish we had an admin on the server...


----------



## pc-illiterate

seriously, who the hell has admin?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> seriously, who the hell has admin?


Mad Pistol is admin, dunno of any others.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> seriously, who the hell has admin?


The only one that comes to mind is mad pistol. But even when he's on he doesn't seem to do anything so I dunno. I sure wish he'd ask for volunteers and assign some people.


----------



## igrease

Is there another overclock sever for the pc? The one on the first page doesn't link to anything.

Never mind I found it by searching battlelog.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Alight you guys, I'm having you be apart of a little BF3 experiment. I am revealing the "Noob of All Noobs" server, AKA Spectres of Convoy. This is CONSTANTLY filled with lvl 1s, 2s, and 3's. I'm inviting you guys to join who are higher levels...I want to see how long it takes to make it a 100s server! Have fun destroying!























Here it is: battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/de034e28-eb8c-4381-a9e0-825ac0abe0a0/The-Noshahr-Canals-TDM-Massacre-Spectres-Of-Convoy/

Let me know how you like this suggestion!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Alight you guys, I'm having you be apart of a little BF3 experiment. I am revealing the "Noob of All Noobs" server, AKA Spectres of Convoy. This is CONSTANTLY filled with lvl 1s, 2s, and 3's. I'm inviting you guys to join who are higher levels...I want to see how long it takes to make it a 100s server! Have fun destroying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/de034e28-eb8c-4381-a9e0-825ac0abe0a0/The-Noshahr-Canals-TDM-Massacre-Spectres-Of-Convoy/
> 
> Let me know how you like this suggestion!


Kinda an jackwad thing to do, IMO


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Moving on up with my K/D from .88 to 1.47 from a console COD player


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Alight you guys, I'm having you be apart of a little BF3 experiment. I am revealing the "Noob of All Noobs" server, AKA Spectres of Convoy. This is CONSTANTLY filled with lvl 1s, 2s, and 3's. I'm inviting you guys to join who are higher levels...I want to see how long it takes to make it a 100s server! Have fun destroying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is: battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/de034e28-eb8c-4381-a9e0-825ac0abe0a0/The-Noshahr-Canals-TDM-Massacre-Spectres-Of-Convoy/
> 
> Let me know how you like this suggestion!


Right because base raping a bunch of noobs who don't know how to play is exactly what I call a fun game.


----------



## Icekilla

I keep getting an error named "Game disconnected. Could not join server".

WHAT?!?!?!? The game is original. Bought it from Origin!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Moving on up with my K/D from .88 to 1.47 from a console COD player


very nice man! Keep it up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I keep getting an error named "Game disconnected. Could not join server".
> 
> WHAT?!?!?!? The game is original. Bought it from Origin!


that's EA servers sucking bro - nothing new!


----------



## Icekilla

To make matters worse: When I successfully join a server that it's supposed to have like 40 players, turns out I'm the only dude inside!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Right because base raping a bunch of noobs who don't know how to play is exactly what I call a fun game.


You can't base rape TDM and to be honest won't they encounter "real" players at some point?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You can't base rape TDM and to be honest won't they encounter "real" players at some point?


Isn't it "all about having fun though"?
*throws m16 argument back on the table and runs away with a huge smile*

If that makes him happy, then let him play against "noobs".
I personally always love a challenge and love challenging other sorts of *noobs*


----------



## amd655

TDM is impossible to baserape, as there is no base o.0


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Kinda an jackwad thing to do, IMO


Yup, a very low kind of mind would do this imo.

News:


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Isn't it "all about having fun though"?
> *throws m16 argument back on the table and runs away with a huge smile*
> 
> If that makes him happy, then let him play against "noobs".
> I personally always love a challenge and love challenging other sorts of *noobs*


Yes, it is about having fun, hence the sarcasm about raping noobs being fun.

I don't get what the m16 "argument" has to do with it? I never said you should use the m16 if you don't find it fun, just that you should stop judging people just because they use different guns than you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> TDM is impossible to baserape, as there is no base o.0


Didn't even look at it, didn't know it was TDM. You can base rape in TDM though, you just have to learn where the spawns are and then just camp looking at the spawns without going far enough for the spawns to flip.


----------



## MerkageTurk

To be honest level 100s are so annoying they camp, use same weapons e.g. m16, shotgun, vehicles, joining noob servers, using helicopters not giving is a beak to use them and jets


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> To be honest level 100s are so annoying they camp, use same weapons e.g. m16, shotgun, vehicles, joining noob servers, using helicopters not giving is a beak to use them and jets


watch yourself, here on OCN, you'll get pounced on for saying such TRUTH about those types of people lol.
I agree with you mate.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Kinda an jackwad thing to do, IMO


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Right because base raping a bunch of noobs who don't know how to play is exactly what I call a fun game.


^^
I was a noob not too long ago -- even though I've had BF3 since release, I only recently got "decent" at it. PC, i.e--which I am a 43 (like Dubbed, I am new to BF3 PC (four few weeks new). I *was* a console player. I'm not inviting you to "destroy" noobs as I said earlier. I mean just give them a bit more challenge. I think it has to do with DICEs 'Quick Match' option to incoming players that just bought the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You can't base rape TDM and to be honest won't they encounter "real" players at some point?


Exactly....I don't mean that at all, and BRing is kinda impossible on Noshar TDM 32 unless there are only 3 players total.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> To be honest level 100s are so annoying they camp, use same weapons e.g. m16, shotgun, vehicles, joining noob servers, using helicopters not giving is a beak to use them and jets


None of those actions are defined by lvl. Players new and old all do the same thing. Play rank capped servers or rank kick servers. lvl100 this lvl 100 that lol, I will tell you a little secret, they are not *all* that good. Some are terrible.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> None of those actions are defined by lvl. Players new and old all do the same thing. Play rank capped servers or rank kick servers. lvl100 this lvl 100 that lol, I will tell you a little secret, they are not *all* that good. Some are terrible.


^This

You can level to 100 Colonel on double XP weekend in a metro 64 man server by spamming "Bro here's some ammo!" and Medpacks....if one were so inclined to care about rank.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> ^This
> 
> You can level to 100 Colonel on double XP weekend in a metro 64 man server by spamming "Bro here's some ammo!" and Medpacks....if one were so inclined to care about rank.


+1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let's put it this way - I want to see those "lvl 100's with m16's" do this on TDM with a bolt action sniper:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/

Joined 1/3 of the way too.
Footage to come.

(FYI: rest were knife and nade kills *9 kills*)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's put it this way - I want to see those "lvl 100's with m16's" do this on TDM with a bolt action sniper:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/
> 
> Joined 1/3 of the way too.
> Footage to come.
> 
> (FYI: rest were knife and nade kills *9 kills*)


I can do better, i am colonel 94









Seriously mate, there is some real hardcore players out there that actually WILL wreck you.

Nicely done anyway


----------



## dmasteR

Played my first game since January 2011 and I still had the highest score and frag/death. Why did they make this game even more noob friendly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I can do better, i am colonel 94
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously mate, there is some real hardcore players out there that actually WILL wreck you.
> 
> Nicely done anyway


I know there are - but I've yet to come across many that sniper like I do


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Played my first game since January 2011 and I still had the highest score and frag/death. Why did they make this game even more noob friendly?


Triple A titles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha - didn't even realise, how many kills I got in such a short amount of time with the M98B, due to TDM'ing too much:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/weapons/177435049/pc/

Passed my desired 500 kill mark with the weapon, by a while!
Must not have seen the service star/dogtag whilst TDM'ing lol.

Only really got the spray and pray SKS left really. Don't really desire or like the other snipers (apart from the premium ones, which I don't have)

M98B TDM's for tonight:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68219924/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68223772/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68222008/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/

had to switch it up tot he F2000 though haha:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68222729/177435049/

(seine crossing is my least favourite TDM map with a sniper)


----------



## amd655

Pfft 500 kills.... mickey mouse...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/weapons/791518471/cem_ea_id/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's put it this way - I want to see those "lvl 100's with m16's" do this on TDM with a bolt action sniper:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/
> 
> Joined 1/3 of the way too.
> Footage to come.
> 
> (FYI: rest were knife and nade kills *9 kills*)


Lol, you think that's hard?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Pfft 500 kills.... mickey mouse...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/weapons/791518471/cem_ea_id/


I stop at 500 kills for every weapon, incl pistols.
Only one that doesn't stop is the knife and c4 kills.

So get back on it, I see a lot of weapons with barely any kills on them









PS.
1hr 30mins of recordings - 4 files - 313GB - this is for mr. know it all - who didn't believe how big the file sizes were.


----------



## amd655

God damn, just seen my accuracy, 14% DAFOK???

Must be M60E4 and M240-B oops :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, just seen my accuracy, 14% DAFOK???
> 
> Must be M60E4 and M240-B oops :/


I don't worry about accuracy too much - yeah LMG's ruin accuracy.
In fact the only thing that doesn't really ruin the accuracy is snipers lol.


----------



## amd655

I reset my stats for the 2XP, i wanted to see what SPM i could get, i think i got to around 1800SPM lol, it all went away after joining conquest xD

Found the accuracy culprit...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68000341/791518471/

But they are fun to use of you can use them correctly


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, just seen my accuracy, 14% DAFOK???
> 
> Must be M60E4 and M240-B oops :/


I have higher than most when it comes to accuracy but my spm, W/L and K/D are nothing special http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/redalertxxx/weapons/361386340/pc/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> I have higher than most when it comes to accuracy but my spm, W/L and K/D are nothing special http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/redalertxxx/weapons/361386340/pc/


Meh, stats only tell half a story









Nice accuracy for a heavy support player


----------



## anodizingstatic

Random question, but here goes:
Can I efficiently record onto a USB 3.0 flash drive (32GB) from my laptop's 3.0 USB capabilities? I am currently gaming in a hotel, so I don't have my main rig. I also only have one SSD...which DXtory hates. Tried this with a 2.0 flash drive...but failed. There is a local store that sells these http://www.sandisk.com/products/usb/drives/extreme/
Tempted to pick one up..


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Played my first game since January 2011 and I still had the highest score and frag/death. Why did they make this game even more noob friendly?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> To be honest level 100s are so annoying they camp, use same weapons e.g. m16, shotgun, vehicles, joining noob servers, using helicopters not giving is a beak to use them and jets


Ahahaha.. True. Maybe they should consider Score Per Minute when ranking up a player. If under 500 Score Per Minute then they can't go past a certain level. This will at least motivate them to move around a bit.

Level 29 here, using the AN-94, pretty good gun I say. Not much hate other than the M16


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's put it this way - I want to see those "lvl 100's with m16's" do this on TDM with a bolt action sniper:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/
> 
> Joined 1/3 of the way too.
> Footage to come.
> 
> (FYI: rest were knife and nade kills *9 kills*)


Sorry but that's nothing to be proud of. Also, that argument is really silly, and I wish players would stop saying that. A good player will be good with any weapon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Sorry but that's nothing to be proud of. Also, that argument is really silly, and I wish players would stop saying that. A good player will be good with any weapon.


nothing to be proud of? Why not?
Can you do that with a sniper on tdm?
Incredible, guy gets 100 kills with an m16, you deem it good, yet I get over 40 kills with a bolt action on close quarters and you say I shouldn't be proud. Beep off.

Also that's my point, try being good with every weapon, not just the m16...sigh


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nothing to be proud of? Why not?
> Can you do that with a sniper on tdm?
> Incredible, guy gets 100 kills with an m16, you deem it good, yet I get over 40 kills with a bolt action on close quarters and you say I shouldn't be proud. Beep off.
> 
> *Also that's my point, try being good with every weapon, not just the m16...sigh*


Not everyone likes some classes, I would never play recon and very rarely support, only if I needed it on the fly so to speak for a certain situation, that does not mean I do not use a variation of weapons.

http://gyazo.com/9b642696708edb0b97a5d32a3f5e2b4b

You are demonstrating sniper obsession Dubbed lol, like the flip side of M16 obsession


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Not everyone likes some classes, I would never play recon and very rarely support, only if I needed it on the fly so to speak for a certain situation, that does not mean I do not use a variation of weapons.
> 
> http://gyazo.com/9b642696708edb0b97a5d32a3f5e2b4b
> 
> You are demonstrating sniper obsession Dubbed lol, like the flip side of M16 obsession


I am a sniper at heart indeed.
That said, I use all classes in different situations.
I in fact only play TDM to do bolt action sniping, and occasionally whip out the assault rifle for A BREAK.

IT IS A REAL CHALLENGE to play TDM with a sniper rifle only.
I like setting myself challenges and that certainly is one - more so it makes my reactions ridiculously better - so when I take a sniper out on the normal conquest maps, people don't stand a chance








I see it as target practice then


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I am a sniper at heart indeed.
> That said, I use all classes in different situations.
> I in fact only play TDM to do bolt action sniping, and occasionally whip out the assault rifle for A BREAK.
> 
> IT IS A REAL CHALLENGE to play TDM with a sniper rifle only.
> I like setting myself challenges and that certainly is one - more so it makes my reactions ridiculously better - so when I take a sniper out on the normal conquest maps, people don't stand a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see it as target practice then


Well that is good to have personal challenges and goals. Personally, nothing gives me greater satisfaction on infantry maps than killing recon.


----------



## amd655

M16 was nerfed.......................


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Well that is good to have personal challenges and goals. Personally, nothing gives me greater satisfaction on infantry maps than killing recon.


haha you would be surprised on HOW MUCH I love killing recons.
THEY ALWAYS CAMP - I have never played against a recon as aggressive as me, on BF3.
NEVER have I been up against a guy that runs in with a 4x scope and the only one taking objectives.
That's why I utterly LOVE killing the recon campers, teaching them a lesson or two haha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha you would be surprised on HOW MUCH I love killing recons.
> THEY ALWAYS CAMP - I have never played against a recon as aggressive as me, on BF3.
> NEVER have I been up against a guy that runs in with a 4x scope and the only one taking objectives.
> That's why I utterly LOVE killing the recon campers, teaching them a lesson or two haha


mmhmmm

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68246616/791518471/

All aggressive... did not win the game though, but carried the team pretty much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> mmhmmm
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68246616/791518471/
> 
> All aggressive... did not win the game though, but carried the team pretty much.


I jut said, out loud: "very nice"
Good going bro!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I jut said, out loud: "very nice"
> Good going bro!


I use all weapons, many other good players do too, so the fact that you have never seen a good aggressive recon, is due to where and what servers you play.


----------



## MontalvoMC

Just saying about your sniper argument. I would totals take your Bolt action only challenge but suppression honestly takes skill out of those weapons. We a know its true when your going toe to toe with any person with an automatic weapon. Its first shot or die. When BF4 comes out tho, with the tweaked suppression I will be all over recon as that was my favorite class in BF2 (miss my L96 ;c)


----------



## Agoniizing

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Agoniziing/stats/609017214/cem_ea_id/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Agoniziing/stats/609017214/cem_ea_id/


Well done, nice closet colonel









Shotgun mayhem!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Agoniziing/stats/609017214/cem_ea_id/


Why play bf3? may as well play cod for the mechanics. Tdm only and shotguns too. Pure definition of a battlefield player lol, Well done though, nice.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why play bf3? may as well play cod for the mechanics. Tdm only and shotguns too. Pure definition of a battlefield player lol


I do play cod as well. I just got bf3 a few months back for $5 and im a fast paced player so tdm suits my playstyle. I hate sitting around and playing slow. I only used shotguns when i first got the game. So far my experience with bf3 is that a lot of people camp and snipe. That's so boring. Vehicles are also boring


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I do play cod as well. I just got bf3 a few months back for $5 and im a fast paced player so tdm suits my playstyle. I hate sitting around and playing slow. I only used shotguns when i first got the game. *So far my experience with bf3 is that a lot of people camp and snipe. That's so boring.*


This is true but they are also generally too useless to make a difference or be too much of an annoyance. I don`t know if you have any dlc but you would probably enjoy some aftermath conquest. Specifically Talah or Epicentre.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> 
> This is true but they are also generally too useless to make a difference or be too much of an annoyance. I don`t know if you have any dlc but you would probably enjoy some aftermath conquest.


Well I got the CQC for free when i got the game, but no one plays it that much :/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Well I got the CQC for free when i got the game, but no one plays it that much :/


Conquest will soon drop your stats


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Well I got the CQC for free when i got the game, but no one plays it that much :/


Its too random I think is the opinion regards spawning but can be fun on a decent server.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I use all weapons, many other good players do too, so the fact that you have never seen a good aggressive recon, is due to where and what servers you play.


Possibly, but same applied on Xbox.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> Just saying about your sniper argument. I would totals take your Bolt action only challenge but suppression honestly takes skill out of those weapons. We a know its true when your going toe to toe with any person with an automatic weapon. Its first shot or die. When BF4 comes out tho, with the tweaked suppression I will be all over recon as that was my favorite class in BF2 (miss my L96 ;c)


oh man couldn't agree more!
SHOOT TO TEH HEAD - oh no, no hitmarker, that's suppression - where did the bullet go? Oh behind me? That makes sense.
Makes it so hard to snipe - that's why i prefer BC2 sniping - and heck yeah I'm with you on that BF4 thing - we should squad up and destroy the enemy team


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Why play bf3? may as well play cod for the mechanics. Tdm only and shotguns too. Pure definition of a battlefield player lol, Well done though, nice.


Way to dominate those crates gais.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Way to dominate those crates gais.


I'm "slightly" confused by your post.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Way to dominate those crates gais.


Lol. I Just had a go of Americas army, proving grounds. Anyone playing it yet? F2p on steam for those not heard of it, I had not heard it of until saw a video on sizzle`s channel this morning.


----------



## Icekilla

Is there a way to fix the "Could not connect to server" error? I can't connect to most of the servers, including OCN's on. I already checked the game's integrity, and found no errors.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Is there a way to fix the "Could not connect to server" error? I can't connect to most of the servers, including OCN's on. I already checked the game's integrity, and found no errors.


Only the standard fixes I know of, repair install, reinstall pb or manually update it


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol. I Just had a go of Americas army, proving grounds. Anyone playing it yet? F2p on steam for those not heard of it, I had not heard it of until saw a video on sizzle`s channel this morning.


This?






=/ i'm not nearly that hard up for something new.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> This?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =/ i'm not nearly that hard up for something new.


Yes that.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nothing to be proud of? Why not?
> Can you do that with a sniper on tdm?
> Incredible, guy gets 100 kills with an m16, you deem it good, yet I get over 40 kills with a bolt action on close quarters and you say I shouldn't be proud. Beep off.
> 
> Also that's my point, try being good with every weapon, not just the m16...sigh


I never said anyone was good or bad. I called your argument silly, which it is.

A good player will have the edge over a bad one no matter the weapon he uses.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> I never said anyone was good or bad. I called your argument silly, which it is.
> A good player will have the edge over a bad one no matter the weapon he uses.


Not your lvl 100 who uses an m16 24/7 - that guy won't, guaranteed - as he won't know how to use other weapons


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not your lvl 100 who uses an m16 24/7 - that guy won't, guaranteed - as he won't know how to use other weapons


This humors me when a lvl 100 just and only uses a m16 24/7. I challenge them to use another weapon and I usually get ignored. Either that or a rooftop sniper that is a constant cheapshot.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not your lvl 100 who uses an m16 24/7 - that guy won't, guaranteed - as he won't know how to use other weapons


And you know that for a fact because? Stop spewing nonsense.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This humors me when a lvl 100 just and only uses a m16 24/7. I challenge them to use another weapon and I usually get ignored. Either that or a rooftop sniper that is a constant cheapshot.


haha yeah - with you on that.
You seem the ONLY one in this thread that has the same opinion as me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> And you know that for a fact because? Stop spewing nonsense.


You must be one of them then? Send me a link to your blog.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah - with you on that.
> You seem the ONLY one in this thread that has the same opinion as me.
> You must be one of them then? Send me a link to your blog.


You don't need my battlelog profile to prove your own point.


----------



## anodizingstatic

If I have my say in this...Most COL100s have some inherent attachment to a particular weapon, usually an M16a3, AEK 971, or M416. Of course these are MY observations, but it is somewhat true. I mean, Look at rivalXfactor's battlelog!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/xFACTORlGaming/stats/351479473/ should be enough said about "weapon favourences" and COL100s.


----------



## IronWill1991

ITT: people telling others how to play their own paid game. Who cares? They are going to keep using their favorite guns without a care in the world.


----------



## gtarmanrob

to be honest, this is to be expected in a game with such huge variety in weapons and very little difference. since skill plays such a big part in this game, and the game is about winning, it makes sense that players find something they like, they make it work, and they keep making it work for as long as they want. if that's how they have fun, fair enough. I will always be the person to say doesn't matter what level you are in a game where skills and XP have no affect on things like hitpoints or whatever, it comes down to how well you can use your weapon, and how smart you can play. in an environment as competitive as BF is, if you're doing extremely well with a setup and loadout you really like, why would you change it and disadvantage yourself?

me personally, yeah I like to try out all the guns and equipment, but I nearly always end up with a very similar loadout and stick with it for a long time. every time I change class, I always carry the Rex with me. it's the only pistol I trust. and my favourite to use.


----------



## Thoth420

The only bad snipers are the worthless ones...


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The only bad snipers are the worthless ones...


What an articulate aphorism about Recons..lol. Coudn't have said it any better


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The only bad snipers are the worthless ones...


I would still rather squad up with a mix of engineer, support and medic than any sniper on any map in any mode. Can a sniper rep my tank? nope, can they revive me? nope, give me bullets? nope. I can spot and spawn or flank by myself or with my other engineer, medic or supports. I purposely change squad away from recon players.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys I been playing BF3 competitively since Jan 2012. Me and my team just finished 4th place in a 5v5 tournament I have uploaded some highlights of the tournament here:






I also have the full matches uploaded to my channel if you would like to watch them uncut.

Also I'm streaming 5v5 practice games right now if you'd like to come take a look  Getting ready for BF4 Competitive!!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I been playing BF3 competitively since Jan 2012. Me and my team just finished 4th place in a 5v5 tournament I have uploaded some highlights of the tournament here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the full matches uploaded to my channel if you would like to watch them uncut.
> 
> Also I'm streaming 5v5 practice games right now if you'd like to come take a look


Nice, I watch all your uploads anyway. Good stuff +1


----------



## Sadmoto

anyone know if any tweaks to make the 360 controllers better, I don't need the whole "KB+M is better in every way" spiel.

My right mouse button is going bad and is getting me killed a lot in bf3, I'll go ADS start shooting then out of no where ill go back to hipfiring, sometimes it'll go in and out of ADS really quick.

the 360 controls for bf3 are just awkward compared to it on console and was hoping for something to help until I can get a new mouse.


----------



## DOOOLY

Does anyone know of a vehicle layout fix, so it does not rest anymore. Its driving me mad


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> You don't need my battlelog profile to prove your own point.


Thanks for proving my point









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> If I have my say in this...Most COL100s have some inherent attachment to a particular weapon, usually an M16a3, AEK 971, or M416. Of course these are MY observations, but it is somewhat true. I mean, Look at rivalXfactor's battlelog!
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/xFACTORlGaming/stats/351479473/ should be enough said about "weapon favourences" and COL100s.


hahaha wow. I remember telling my cousin: 'this guy goes around with a shotgun and gets 100k views, for no reason' never subbed him for that reason. Glad my gut instinct about him was right.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would still rather squad up with a mix of engineer, support and medic than any sniper on any map in any mode. Can a sniper rep my tank? nope, can they revive me? nope, give me bullets? nope. I can spot and spawn or flank by myself or with my other engineer, medic or supports. I purposely change squad away from recon players.


that was the whole argument for snipers, no c4 unlike other bfs ,that's why stupid EA realised their mistake and they are bringing back c4 for snipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> anyone know if any tweaks to make the 360 controllers better, I don't need the whole "KB+M is better in every way" spiel.
> 
> My right mouse button is going bad and is getting me killed a lot in bf3, I'll go ADS start shooting then out of no where ill go back to hipfiring, sometimes it'll go in and out of ADS really quick.
> 
> the 360 controls for bf3 are just awkward compared to it on console and was hoping for something to help until I can get a new mouse.


Never figured it out myself and had to force myself to learn kb and mouse. EAs support is horrible and I even called them about it and told them: 'why is it a game like borderlands has absolutely no problems, yet bf has inherent problems?!


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The only bad snipers are the worthless ones...


which is 99% of them. I love playing on Caspian, Kharg, Firestorm etc big vehicles maps and have 4 man squads of snipers on my team.


----------



## DOOOLY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redalert*
> 
> which is 99% of them. I love playing on Caspian, Kharg, Firestorm etc big vehicles maps and have 4 man squads of snipers on my team.


Yea i know that feeling, then you get swarmed by tanks.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks for proving my point


Huh? How is that even proving your point?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would still rather squad up with a mix of engineer, support and medic than any sniper on any map in any mode. Can a sniper rep my tank? nope, can they revive me? nope, give me bullets? nope. I can spot and spawn or flank by myself or with my other engineer, medic or supports. I purposely change squad away from recon players.


Can a recon replace and squad wipe? I will agree that you should never bring more than one in a squad but.....their kit and a well placed beacon or even lam when working with double engy can make an effective squad. I can't shoot bolt action so when I go recon it is for a strategic beacon or for the kit.

Before when I said "The only bad sniper is a worthless one".
Sitting miles from a burn with your beacon on you missing all your shots....bad sniper.
Roasting people inside 50 meters with a bolt action, re positioning kit on the move up, protecting the flanks....good sniper.

Oh new BFFs


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Huh? How is that even proving your point?


Just ignore this guy, he ignores all logic and spews out nonsense to make himself feel better about being bad.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Huh? How is that even proving your point?


Because you have not provided his request, otherwise it may look like his point is proven.

Not many people appreciate the 7.62mm NATO weapons, everybody loves the 5.56 guns :/


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stop being an ass.
> Just because you can't take criticism about using one gun, that's not my fault.
> Feel free to ignore me if you want, I'm just expression my opinion.
> You just always have acted, throughout this thread as the guy that owns everything and everyone.
> 
> I'm just laying it down for you and you really can't handle the truth nor the criticism.


He's totally right though, you're not really expressing your opinion, you're laying it down as a fact.

This "one-gun-noob" logic is silly, idiotic and can be proven wrong. It's like saying a racing driver is only good because of the car he's driving.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> He's totally right though, you're not really expressing your opinion, you're laying it down as a fact.
> This "one-gun-noob" logic is silly, idiotic and can be proven wrong. It's like saying a racing driver is only good because of the car he's driving.


I'd say it is for some and it also depends on said car.









in my OPINION its pretty nooby to only use the same gun, Im not saying don't, people can play how they want.
but its more of a challenge to pick up a gun on the fly that you rarely touch and continue a killstreak you just racked up with the m16A3 you live and breath with.

I switch around a bit, and somehow I tend to like most of the guns that start with M








M98B
M417
M249
M416
M16A4 and A3


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> but its more of a challenge to pick up a gun on the fly that you rarely touch and continue a killstreak you just racked up with the m16A3 you live and breath with.


It's even more of a challenge to play organized matches against skilled players. Killing noobs in pubs isn't a challenge no matter which gun you use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> He's totally right though, you're not really expressing your opinion, you're laying it down as a fact.
> This "one-gun-noob" logic is silly, idiotic and can be proven wrong. It's like saying a racing driver is only good because of the car he's driving.


Inv-Daku, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I'd say it is for some and it also depends on said car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my OPINION its pretty nooby to only use the same gun, Im not saying don't, people can play how they want.
> but its more of a challenge to pick up a gun on the fly that you rarely touch and continue a killstreak you just racked up with the m16A3 you live and breath with.
> 
> I switch around a bit, and somehow I tend to like most of the guns that start with M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M98B
> M417
> M249
> M416
> M16A4 and A3


I have respect for you brother, unlike the others you aren't like them







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's even more of a challenge to play organized matches against skilled players. *Killing noobs in pubs isn't a challenge no matter which gun you use.*
> Inv-Daku, right?


and that's EXACTLY the attitude I was talking about - you think everyone is a "noob" yet you only use one gun.
That's what pisses me off about people like you.

If it isn't a challenge tough guy - go and M98B in TDM and show me the footage.
Chop chop little one!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> It's even more of a challenge to play organized matches against skilled players. Killing noobs in pubs isn't a challenge no matter which gun you use.
> Inv-Daku, right?


yet you gloat about those games against noobs pages back.
I agree, organized play IS more of a challenge(thats fact, not opinion







), I did a bit of it on the 360 and its more of a challenge and its more fulfilling when you win with a clan or the same group of friends.


----------



## Baasha

Just did a few videos of BF3 with some commentary!









Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I been playing BF3 competitively since Jan 2012. Me and my team just finished 4th place in a 5v5 tournament I have uploaded some highlights of the tournament here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the full matches uploaded to my channel if you would like to watch them uncut.
> 
> Also I'm streaming 5v5 practice games right now if you'd like to come take a look  Getting ready for BF4 Competitive!!


Steeler has gone from nXs?

News to me o.0

Well done by the way, and great video


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just did a few videos of BF3 with some commentary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you guys think!


Nice video, you would be best using support/Assault in TDM matches, or play as a Recon with a PDW and TUGS/MAV.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and that's EXACTLY the attitude I was talking about - you think everyone is a "noob" yet you only use one gun.
> That's what pisses me off about people like you.
> 
> If it isn't a challenge tough guy - go and M98B in TDM and show me the footage.
> Chop chop little one!












Uhmm I have a lot more bolt action sniper rifle kills than you already, but sure, I'll show you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> yet you gloat about those games against noobs pages back.


When? I think I posted 1 round of me chopper whoring in response to someone else, and laughing about how dumb it was?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhmm I have a lot more bolt action sniper rifle kills than you already, but sure, I'll show you.
> When? I think I posted 1 round of me chopper whoring in response to someone else, and laughing about how dumb it was?


Ok now you are just boring :/


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If it isn't a challenge tough guy - go and M98B in TDM and show me the footage.
> Chop chop little one!


Here you go, master of who is good and who isn't by your own opinions which ignore all logic.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68314146/373886055/

What else must I do better than the master for him to grant me the honor of being good at Bf3?
Ohhh no! Am I a noob now because I got a whole 5th of your magical 500 kill limit in only 1 game? Do I need to step it down and get less kills with 1 weapon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok now you are just boring :/


Is this better?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here you go, master of who is good and who isn't by your own opinions which ignore all logic.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68314146/373886055/
> 
> What else must I do better than the master for him to grant me the honor of being good at Bf3?
> Ohhh no! Am I a noob now because I got a whole 5th of your magical 500 kill limit in only 1 game? Do I need to step it down and get less kills with 1 weapon?
> Is this better?


Yes, that is how it should be.

Ohh err and i quoted the wrong guy sorry, i thought it was dubbed, i get confused with your pic's, i just see the colour brown, excuse my mistake please.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here you go, master of who is good and who isn't by your own opinions which ignore all logic.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68314146/373886055/
> 
> What else must I do better than the master for him to grant me the honor of being good at Bf3?
> Ohhh no! Am I a noob now because I got a whole 5th of your magical 500 kill limit in only 1 game? Do I need to step it down and get less kills with 1 weapon?
> Is this better?


Good job!
Finally a battlelog I can look and admire.
What setup were you using on the M98B?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yes, that is how it should be.
> 
> Ohh err and i quoted the wrong guy sorry, i thought it was dubbed, i get confused with your pic's, i just see the colour brown, excuse my mistake please.


Now you are being racist. haha


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Here you go, master of who is good and who isn't by your own opinions which ignore all logic.
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68314146/373886055/
> 
> What else must I do better than the master for him to grant me the honor of being good at Bf3?
> Ohhh no! Am I a noob now because I got a whole 5th of your magical 500 kill limit in only 1 game? Do I need to step it down and get less kills with 1 weapon?
> Is this better?


Team stacking against noobs. Recurring theme.

Dont bite, only joking.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Good job!
> Finally a battlelog I can look and admire.
> What setup were you using on the M98B?
> Now you are being racist. haha


Does that mean I'm good at Bf3 now?! OMG I'M SO HAPPY, THANK YOU!









Kobra, Straight Pull Bolt, Laser

I changed my avatar, can't have anyone make that mistake again


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Does that mean I'm good at Bf3 now?! OMG I'M SO HAPPY, THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobra, Straight Pull Bolt, Laser
> 
> I changed my avatar, can't have anyone make that mistake again


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Does that mean I'm good at Bf3 now?! OMG I'M SO HAPPY, THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kobra, Straight Pull Bolt, Laser
> 
> I changed my avatar, can't have anyone make that mistake again


Did you not record any of that competition? just watched Drop`s video and saw you and your team. You have not posted any comp play for a while.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you not record any of that competition? just watched Drop`s video and saw you and your team. You have not posted any comp play for a while.


I did but it was so bad (as you saw from Drop's video, we got owned) I didn't feel like uploading it. I could upload it if you want, but I'd rather just upload close games where I don't play like crap because I'm on 4 hours of sleep.


----------



## iARDAs

Haha guys.

Some of you probably saw it but for those of you that did not, the BattleField Friends is an incredibly fun seris of small clips that is just hilarious to watch






Spare 15-20 minutes of your time and watch the clips. Really well done.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I did but it was so bad (as you saw from Drop's video, we got owned) I didn't feel like uploading it. I could upload it if you want, but I'd rather just upload close games where I don't play like crap because I'm on 4 hours of sleep.


Take it on the chin and better luck next time, it is how it goes.

Well done anyway


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's put it this way - *I want to see those "lvl 100's with m16's" do this on TDM* with a bolt action sniper:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68220785/177435049/
> 
> Joined 1/3 of the way too.
> Footage to come.
> 
> (FYI: rest were knife and nade kills *9 kills*)


lol 2 k/d - with closed eyes


----------



## amd655

Got banned :/



Was only blowing people up :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68334879/791518471/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Got banned :/
> 
> 
> 
> Was only blowing people up :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68334879/791518471/


Its in the server name, kd ratio 4.0 will be auto kick


----------



## Amhro

well, noob-friendly server


----------



## amd655

Well once i hit colonel 100 i am done, let the noobs "have fun"


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well once i hit colonel 100 i am done, let the noobs "have fun"


Once BF4 hits, I am done.


----------



## amd655

My god, today i must have blown down around 7 helicopters, and 1 jet with tanks, yet i only had my damn afterburner recording the one time i did









I hate missing those moments, they are just golden.


----------



## anodizingstatic

I was in a bit of a Kamikaze mood yesterday....so I bring you some Jihad Jeeping!












**Please note, the quality isn't that great due to the fact that I am on my laptop (travelling) which only has one SSD, which FRAPS hates...and also, for some odd reason, Premiere rendered using OpenGL, which completely janked up the quality. Just watch it in HD to fix this.

Why was I using a USAS? No idea. At the end, you meet the classic "noob" of which, we had some interesting moments. lol









Also, this was the first time I went Jihading, so please don't label me "Lifelong Troll" -- you can say however, "momentarily Troll". lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I absolutely loved doing that in bf1943. Do it occasionally in bf3 too!
Nice video dude


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> I was in a bit of a Kamikaze mood yesterday....so I bring you some Jihad Jeeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Please note, the quality isn't that great due to the fact that I am on my laptop (travelling) which only has one SSD, which FRAPS hates...and also, for some odd reason, Premiere rendered using OpenGL, which completely janked up the quality. Just watch it in HD to fix this.
> 
> Why was I using a USAS? No idea. At the end, you meet the classic "noob" of which, we had some interesting moments. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was the first time I went Jihading, so please don't label me "Lifelong Troll" -- you can say however, "momentarily Troll". lol


Dem trollz n lolz, good times


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Steeler has gone from nXs?
> 
> News to me o.0
> 
> Well done by the way, and great video


Yup, he formed webSPELL-NA with some of his friends. webSPELL being an already well known european team.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Yup, he formed webSPELL-NA with some of his friends. webSPELL being an already well known european team.


Fair enough.

@all, going to put a video out, only a small one from todays games, i cannot believe i did not record all my damn matches, some serious laughing stock from all the heli's i tanked down :/

But, there is some cool-okish moments in the video i guess


----------



## Thoth420

All day yesterday ....join a server....team stacking like crazy. My team 6 AFKers 0 0 0...that manage to not get booted for idle over the course of match(es).
Squads like swiss cheese. 2 Perks, 1 Perk, 0 Perks, 3 Perks(locked). I know there are alot of new players but damn this is worse than when WoW got too easy(WotLK).
Had like 0 fun last night and couldn't find anyone that wanted to work together.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All day yesterday ....join a server....team stacking like crazy. My team 6 AFKers 0 0 0...that manage to not get booted for idle over the course of match(es).
> Squads like swiss cheese. 2 Perks, 1 Perk, 0 Perks, 3 Perks(locked). I know there are alot of new players but damn this is worse than when WoW got too easy(WotLK).
> Had like 0 fun last night and couldn't find anyone that wanted to work together.


When it gets like that, search for infantry only maps, i had this issue too, i lost quite a few games even though i was still doing ok in the actual game.

This match below was brilliant, the guys from OC3D had a great time, as i did, and some banter across the chat box never did any harm.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68354539/791518471/

The 4 on the enemy team at the top are OC3D, and the top guy in our team is also OC3D on Teamspeak i believe.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> When it gets like that, search for infantry only maps, i had this issue too, i lost quite a few games even though i was still doing ok in the actual game.
> 
> This match below was brilliant, the guys from OC3D had a great time, as i did, and some banter across the chat box never did any harm.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68354539/791518471/
> 
> The 4 on the enemy team at the top are OC3D, and the top guy in our team is also OC3D on Teamspeak i believe.


Not a bad idea since one of the matches an attack chopper was just ruining my day....he disabled the tank I jacked and then was dumb enough to fly low and in a straight vector over the top of me.....and I finally got my revenge.







Killed plenty of transp choppers with a tank shell and even a few jets but never an attack chopper.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Not a bad idea since one of the matches an attack chopper was just ruining my day....he disabled the tank I jacked and then was dumb enough to fly low and in a straight vector over the top of me.....and I finally got my revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killed plenty of transp choppers with a tank shell and even a few jets but never an attack chopper.












The snippet from today lol, nothing amazing, but half the stuff i do not know how i lived to tell the tail.....


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snippet from today lol, nothing amazing, but half the stuff i do not know how i lived to tell the tail.....


@ 1:35 That's a rarity with the SCAR-H! Triple kill with only 21 bullets...nice job


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> @ 1:35 That's a rarity with the SCAR-H! Triple kill with only 21 bullets...nice job


My top 5 weapon, no doubt i know how to use it


----------



## Thoth420

Nice Double Tank c4!!
Nice gun handling too.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Nice Double Tank c4!!


Did you see my dance moves? did a MJ twirl in between them both, then C4'd the other tank.

Naa, i actually thought the other one saw me, and just did my crazy ass dodging, but nothing happened xD


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Did you see my dance moves? did a MJ twirl in between them both, then C4'd the other tank.
> 
> Naa, i actually thought the other one saw me, and just did my crazy ass dodging, but nothing happened xD


Some nice dodging. I often get too excited and try and place on the back or front of the tank and get run over.....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Some nice dodging. I often get too excited and try and place on the back or front of the tank and get run over.....


That makes blood boil.....


----------



## Thoth420

Yep my evening ended with the Coup De Grace of a Game error and freeze forcing my first hard reset since the debacle that was my nvidia experience. I guess infantry only is the order of the day.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My top 5 weapon, no doubt i know how to use it


Why do you play/record at 720p and low textures.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why do you play/record at 720p and low textures.


Those textures are on ultra....

I leave ground detail on low, i also turn off HBAO and turn shadows to medium, it brightens the map, i suppose an advantage if you will?

And i play at 1080p, i can't get used to 1440p with BF3.


----------



## amd655

And this is why i do low res video's...



Unless you want me to wait several endless hours hoping my net does not cut off in between?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The snippet from today lol, nothing amazing, but half the stuff i do not know how i lived to tell the tail.....


Mate not going to lie about a few things:
1. I don't normally watch BF videos
2. For SOME REASON, I ALWAYS watch yours
3. And when I watch them I absolutely love watching them
4. You deserve more views
5. Keep up the great video work
6. Don't stop recording to miss those epic kills
7. Oh and don't stop the epic music!
8. Get yourself Sky Fibre + hack a TPlink router like I did and put it on that horrible MER Sky connection


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Those textures are on ultra....
> 
> I leave ground detail on low, i also turn off HBAO and turn shadows to medium, it brightens the map, i suppose an advantage if you will?
> 
> And i play at 1080p, i can't get used to 1440p with BF3.


Werd seconded on that. AO off is all I roll with but I can see reducing shadows helping a bit too. I only have a 23 inch monitor and at 85 FoV that makes for some very small targets at range.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mate not going to lie about a few things:
> 1. I don't normally watch BF videos
> 2. For SOME REASON, I ALWAYS watch yours
> 3. And when I watch them I absolutely love watching them
> 4. You deserve more views
> 5. Keep up the great video work
> 6. Don't stop recording to miss those epic kills
> 7. Oh and don't stop the epic music!
> 8. Get yourself Sky Fibre + hack a TPlink router like I did and put it on that horrible MER Sky connection


Damn.....i almost blushed lol.

Yeah Sky Fibre, not as simple as it sounds currently with my missus and all that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn.....i almost blushed lol.
> 
> Yeah Sky Fibre, not as simple as it sounds currently with my missus and all that.


Tell her...it will help her with online shopping...and increase your likelihood of finding the right clothes haha!

But on a more serious note - don't upgrade just for youtube.
It is like how I say - don't upgrade your GPU just for one game.

I have a fast upload speed, because I know I upload videos pretty much weekly, and furthermore do a lot of uploading of photos to my site and other places.

You know for a LONG time, before i went to uni - and the time I was getting thousands of views per day, I was on 0.3mbps upload speed.
Those days of leaving on the PC whilst I sleep, just for an upload, are now long gone.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tell her...it will help her with online shopping...and increase your likelihood of finding the right clothes haha!


LOL.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know for a LONG time, before i went to uni - and the time I was getting thousands of views per day, I was on 0.3mbps upload speed.
> Those days of leaving on the PC whilst I sleep, just for an upload, are now long gone.


Time is not really a problem, that video i did is 191MB, and took just under 1 hour, now a bad looking 1080p video is around 500MB for me, depending on length, anything higher than 500MB, i will be waiting several hours, and i am not so patient when it comes to things loading.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL.


see the edit







!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> see the edit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


NO! you see mine


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> NO! you see mine


Fair play bro


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Those textures are on ultra....
> 
> I leave ground detail on low, i also turn off HBAO and turn shadows to medium, it brightens the map, i suppose an advantage if you will?
> 
> And i play at 1080p, i can't get used to 1440p with BF3.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why i do low res video's...
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want me to wait several endless hours hoping my net does not cut off in between?


Just that the thumbnail on that video, the uh forklift got some really poor textures on there.

But you said you compress the hell out of the videos anyway so why would 1080p be a hindrance?
If that one guy can get 1080p vids down to 800MB then why cant you? Its not like youre in a rush to upload either, or are you?


----------



## amd655

I just like to make them tiny so i can upload them fast, my net is not the most stable at the best of times.

Not sure why this is a problem anyway?


----------



## anodizingstatic

Haha! Hamtza09 still nitpicking even to today! Ahhhh....can never get over it even though he's blocked lol. that just made my day


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not sure why this is a problem anyway?


Take another look at who has the problem.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Take another look at who has the problem.


Well you have to remember, nothing is right in hamster's eyes.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well you have to remember, nothing is right in hamster's eyes.


This is 2013.
Besides watching them in fullscreen is like sticking needles in your eyes.

Your net is unstable? Contact the ISP - issue solved.


----------



## IAmDay

So this is really weird. My computer only likes 320.18. Everything else makes me lag and stutter hardcore. Also I re installed Windows 8 and now BF3 runs butter smooth


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Seems like the AN-94 is OP. Been tearing it up with it. Moved up to 1.5 K/D with SPM of 885


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Seems like the AN-94 is OP. Been tearing it up with it. Moved up to 1.5 K/D with SPM of 885


Nah...I don't think so. DICE has really balanced most of the weapons out by now. Someone complained to me that my ACW-R was OP, more so than the AEK 971 and the M4A1, even though I was p;aying on Noshar.


----------



## IAmDay

I have been using the KH2002







What a beast


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Seems like the AN-94 is OP. Been tearing it up with it. Moved up to 1.5 K/D with SPM of 885


I don't personally think it is OP - I think if you are skilled enough to use it (ie. getting loads of kills like you are doing) then you're OP








Never really used it much in BF3 - never been a fan of it.
In BC2 however....man that gun was OP beyond belief - they had to nerf it.


----------



## IAmDay

Okay what even







I just got this error 3 times in a row. I can't even play. I just installed Windows 8 BTW
RESTRICTION: Service Communication Failure: PnkBstrB.exe initialization failed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Punk buster bro, nothing to do with Windows.
Reinstall punkbuster (anti cheat mechanism) and you should be good to go!


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Punk buster bro, nothing to do with Windows.
> Reinstall punkbuster (anti cheat mechanism) and you should be good to go!


Alright let me try


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't personally think it is OP - I think if you are skilled enough to use it (ie. getting loads of kills like you are doing) then you're OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really used it much in BF3 - never been a fan of it.
> In BC2 however....man that gun was OP beyond belief - they had to nerf it.


It sure does feel like it's OP but thanks for the complement. AN-94 sure jumps around a lot though. BF3 does take more skillz and patience than COD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Alright let me try


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> It sure does feel like it's OP but thanks for the complement. AN-94 sure jumps around a lot though. BF3 does take more skillz and patience than COD.


yeah the an94 does have a lot of recoil - that was the problem in BC2 - had literally no recoil, until they added recoil to nerf it a little.
The If I'm not mistaken they reduced the damage for it lol

BF3 is a lot harder to play - as you have to play as a team, or at least rely on the team a lot.
Furthermore it does take patience as you said. A lot slower paced game.
But hey if you wanna play cod - play some TDM on BF3 lol


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah the an94 does have a lot of recoil - that was the problem in BC2 - had literally no recoil, until they added recoil to nerf it a little.
> The If I'm not mistaken they reduced the damage for it lol
> 
> BF3 is a lot harder to play - as you have to play as a team, or at least rely on the team a lot.
> Furthermore it does take patience as you said. A lot slower paced game.
> But hey if you wanna play cod - play some TDM on BF3 lol


Uhmm interesting, didn't know the history of AN-94 since this is my first intro to BF games.

That's right, more team work and patience rather RAMBO around ahahha.. Huge maps too. PC gaming is crazy though, what took me soo long..

True, could play TDM as well. What is the best gameplay on BF3?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Uhmm interesting, didn't know the history of AN-94 since this is my first intro to BF games.
> 
> That's right, more team work and patience rather RAMBO around ahahha.. Huge maps too. PC gaming is crazy though, what took me soo long..
> 
> True, could play TDM as well. What is the best gameplay on BF3?


Personally I love conquest


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Personally I love conquest


Same..I go off and on CQ and Rush...and the occasional Noshar TDM for testing a weapon and what not.

Personally, the SKS is overpowered in my eyes. lol..if you aren't seen, it's a 2 shot kill per person...which is kinda a big deal. Plus, getting killed by a Recon SKS noob is the WORST feeling in BF3..literally. It's a paradox to what a Recon should be








That is why everyone HATES it. Point and point, this is what I mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RegK_WqBjJs
Someone said it's the "bastard child" of the Recon class in the comments.







agreed


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice video, you would be best using support/Assault in TDM matches, or play as a Recon with a PDW and TUGS/MAV.


Thanks!

yea, I generally do Assault on TDM but I was just screwing around and having fun.









Here's a Noshahr 64-player TDM @ 4800x2560 w/ everything maxed out (using FXAA injector so Deferred AA is turned OFF).


----------



## Modus

Try downloading the PB updater via there main site and it should automatic locate the directory for BF3, then just hit check updates. should work


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Did you not record any of that competition? just watched Drop`s video and saw you and your team. You have not posted any comp play for a while.


Had a good scrim today, and one of them wanted to see some of my shots so I uploaded it













@Hamzta, yes I play at 1366x768 on low, because smoothness and gameplay >>>>>>> pretty graphics. Plus youtube has some new compressing method or something that is making everyone's videos look like crap.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Had a good scrim today, and one of them wanted to see some of my shots so I uploaded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamzta, yes I play at 1366x768 on low, because smoothness and gameplay >>>>>>> pretty graphics. Plus youtube has some new compressing method or something that is making everyone's videos look like crap.


Good shots, nice calls, good stuff! Keep it going! You guys came along way.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Good shots, nice calls, good stuff! Keep it going! You guys came along way.


Thanks







And good luck against AE tomorrow.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Had a good scrim today, and one of them wanted to see some of my shots so I uploaded it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Hamzta, yes I play at 1366x768 on low, because smoothness and gameplay >>>>>>> pretty graphics. Plus youtube has some new compressing method or something that is making everyone's videos look like crap.


Nice, +1


----------



## IronWill1991

Nice video, YonderGod. You moved pretty quick and it seems to work for you. I'll work that on myself. I noticed you seem to have tendency to run into a room filled soldiers without checking couple times.


----------



## MerkageTurk

How do I use my Asus ac66u with sky fibre please in specific specs


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna try this FXAA Injector. What can someone link me to?


----------



## MerkageTurk

You can use nVidia digital vibrance which does its job pretty well


----------



## MontalvoMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> And this is why i do low res video's...
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want me to wait several endless hours hoping my net does not cut off in between?


Where'd you find that settings editor looks pretty neat!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> Where'd you find that settings editor looks pretty neat!


It is realmware bf3 settings editor.

http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/


----------



## IronWill1991

For some reason, I can't use key bind to extra mouse buttons (M4 and M5). I would like easy tank primary and secondary weapon switching. It works fine in Skyrim and Crysis.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> You can use nVidia digital vibrance which does its job pretty well


Not the same thing, with FXAA/Sweetfx you get rid of the blue tint somewhat too.

Just increasing vibrance adds more of that tint


----------



## bluedevil

Well not a bad round if I say so myself. About half support, half recon.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68396517/321911889/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> Where'd you find that settings editor looks pretty neat!


http://bf3.realmware.co.uk/settings-editor/


----------



## amd655

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68396692/791518471/

This round we had 2 players who had glitched into the third floor on A flag, they both kept coming from behind, and i would just keep killing them, seems pretty pointless to me...

Ba3Bi-Bloody and KAZIUMZ.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

From a round last night. Liking Tehran Highway lately, probably because it's one of the maps I've played the least. Tough round with some solid players on the other side leading the team. Capped out twice and having trouble holding down flags but somehow managed to pull out the win.


----------



## SneezyPepper

What mode should I play if I want to rank up fast?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> What mode should I play if I want to rank up fast?


TDM on Nosehair or Rush on Metro. Also a low player Metro Conquest works to. Be assault and use a OP gun. M416,M16A3,M16A4 or AEK


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> What mode should I play if I want to rank up fast?


Take a page out of Madpistol's notebook. Play recon on CQ Domination. Laser sight on a M5K, lay a tugs down in a heavy trafficway, set up a spawn beacon in a nice out of the way location and watch the points roll in as you hip fire your way to 1200+ SPM. It's a good way to rank up very fast


----------



## IronWill1991

CQ maps sound like fun maps to play. Non-stop action with destructible environment. If I get premium, will I able to keep the original combat knife? ACB-90 looks really stupid.


----------



## DizzlePro

does anybody else feel that they get better hit detection when they lower their resolution?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> God damn, just seen my accuracy, 14% DAFOK???
> 
> Must be M60E4 and M240-B oops :/


lol that's about how my accuracy has been forever. That PKP in my top 5 guns, with 6% accuracy has me stuck at ~15% accuracy for life. Of course the M16 in number 1 with 13.6% accuracy isn't helping much either. Hey, suppression has a place in this game, I'm blaming it partly on that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I would still rather squad up with a mix of engineer, support and medic than any sniper on any map in any mode. Can a sniper rep my tank? nope, can they revive me? nope, give me bullets? nope. I can spot and spawn or flank by myself or with my other engineer, medic or supports. I purposely change squad away from recon players.
> 
> 
> 
> Can a recon replace and squad wipe? I will agree that you should never bring more than one in a squad but.....their kit and a well placed beacon or even lam when working with double engy can make an effective squad. I can't shoot bolt action so when I go recon it is for a strategic beacon or for the kit.
> 
> Before when I said "The only bad sniper is a worthless one".
> Sitting miles from a burn with your beacon on you missing all your shots....bad sniper.
> Roasting people inside 50 meters with a bolt action, re positioning kit on the move up, protecting the flanks....good sniper.
> 
> Oh new BFFs
Click to expand...

Epic, hilarious.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> All day yesterday ....join a server....team stacking like crazy. My team 6 AFKers 0 0 0...that manage to not get booted for idle over the course of match(es).
> Squads like swiss cheese. 2 Perks, 1 Perk, 0 Perks, 3 Perks(locked). I know there are alot of new players but damn this is worse than when WoW got too easy(WotLK).
> Had like 0 fun last night and couldn't find anyone that wanted to work together.


It's really bad now with team stacking, and not even because they are consciously stacking, its just because we have so many new players, if to many end up on one side, then they get rolled by other side. It will even out again, but maybe not before the game dies altogether with BF4 release...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> What mode should I play if I want to rank up fast?
> 
> 
> 
> Take a page out of Madpistol's notebook. Play recon on CQ Domination. Laser sight on a M5K, lay a tugs down in a heavy trafficway, set up a spawn beacon in a nice out of the way location and watch the points roll in as you hip fire your way to 1200+ SPM. It's a good way to rank up very fast
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea either. You can do the same with Metro CQ though, if the teams are balanced, and you constantly fight over B, setup a tugs under the stairs somewhere and rack up tons of spot assists, or just grab any medic kit and revive entire match for nearly guaranteed MVP. But that only works if teams are balanced, overall scores for everyone go down a lot if either side is pushed back to spawn.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> CQ maps sound like fun maps to play. Non-stop action with destructible environment. If I get premium, will I able to keep the original combat knife? ACB-90 looks really stupid.


I don't think so. Pretty much just stuck with the box cutter. Heard someone mention a long time ago something about changing it back in texture settings in the game files but I haven't tried it and wouldn't suggest trying without finding out more info. Knowing EA you're liable to get a EA ban or stats wipe for changing game files.

I thought they were giving away Close Quarters for free without Premium though ? Maybe that isn't going on anymore.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anybody else feel that they get better hit detection when they lower their resolution?


And AA.............


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I don't think so. Pretty much just stuck with the box cutter. Heard someone mention a long time ago something about changing it back in texture settings in the game files but I haven't tried it and wouldn't suggest trying without finding out more info. Knowing EA you're liable to get a EA ban or stats wipe for changing game files.
> 
> I thought they were giving away Close Quarters for free without Premium though ? Maybe that isn't going on anymore.


Darn.

Whoa, whoa. Where do you hear that? CQ for free?


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Sorry I remembered seeing it advertised for free on Battlelog awhile back. Just looked it up, it was a limited time promo during E3.


----------



## DizzlePro

also why do admins do this?

Warning: hKr-Dizzler your KPD rate is to high!

it's not like im gonna stop killing


----------



## IAmDay

Close Quarters was free during E3. Thanks EA


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> also why do admins do this?
> 
> Warning: hKr-Dizzler your KPD rate is to high!
> 
> it's not like im gonna stop killing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Got banned :/
> 
> 
> 
> Was only blowing people up :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68334879/791518471/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Close Quarters was free during E3. Thanks EA


why did no one say it here :/?
I would have gotten it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> does anybody else feel that they get better hit detection when they lower their resolution?


If you weren't getting enough frames per second at the higher resolution, definitely yes.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Close Quarters was free during E3. Thanks EA


And it happened during the long period of break from BF3. Wonderful.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> For some reason, I can't use key bind to extra mouse buttons (M4 and M5). I would like easy tank primary and secondary weapon switching. It works fine in Skyrim and Crysis.


The trick here is to rebind (using setpoint or logitech g software) those buttons into actual keyboard keys that you would never use while gaming creating a fix for any game unsupportive of a gaming mouse.
Make M4 like [
Make M5 like ]


----------



## IAmDay

Are there any settings to help with the stuttering. Most games are fine but every 10 games or so it literally feels like my mind is going out of sync with everything and it becomes unplayable.


----------



## Darklyric

Is it on a particular course or what? i know gulf of oman comes close to 2gb on 1080 so if your on 1440 that could be a the cause(i have no idea what it hits on 1440)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

How do I unlock the SKS? Looks fun to use


----------



## SneezyPepper

Lots of cheaters nowadays, sometimes they can shoot you through the wall or they have aimbots.

Hope another update will come to fix those cheats.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not bad for a nights work.
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68429945/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68428693/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68429267/177435049/


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The trick here is to rebind (using setpoint or logitech g software) those buttons into actual keyboard keys that you would never use while gaming creating a fix for any game unsupportive of a gaming mouse.
> Make M4 like [
> Make M5 like ]


Is SetPoint/Logitech gaming software only compatible with Logitech products?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The trick here is to rebind (using setpoint or logitech g software) those buttons into actual keyboard keys that you would never use while gaming creating a fix for any game unsupportive of a gaming mouse.
> Make M4 like [
> Make M5 like ]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Is SetPoint/Logitech gaming software only compatible with Logitech products?


Yeah, I wonder that too. I have Razer Deathadder mouse.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Is SetPoint/Logitech gaming software only compatible with Logitech products?


Yes but there should be some type of similar software for most gaming mice. What mouse are you using? I know razer has something similar but I am sorry I cannot tell you what it is called.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yeah, I wonder that too. I have Razer Deathadder mouse.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes but there should be some type of similar software for most gaming mice. What mouse are you using? I know razer has something similar but I am sorry I cannot tell you what it is called.


You can do that in the Razer drivers too, but it's not necessary because in game mouse 4/5 binding works.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You can do that in the Razer drivers too, but it's not necessary because in game mouse 4/5 binding works.


I am talking about a method to get support in any game and without restrictions. In my case there are buttons that just have no function by default in lots of games. My mousewheel tilt buttons are invaluable but without macroing them to keybinds they wouldn't work in most games.

If your mouse has a few side buttons and that is it then I can see my method being overkill(most games accept those binds). I had to do this for WoW orginally and to get the tilt buttons to work in Battlefield and once I found a good bind for each mouse button...I just leave that as my default profile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

M40...never knew it was so good!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68431937/177435049/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M40...never knew it was so good!
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68431937/177435049/


Even I can kill a few people with that thing or the m98...most of the other bolt actions I am so terrible with it is just funny.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes but there should be some type of similar software for most gaming mice. What mouse are you using? I know razer has something similar but I am sorry I cannot tell you what it is called.


^razer Synapse (not compatible)

I run the Corsair Raptor M30...but according to Corsair's website, there isn't any software. Not like it's a huge deal for me...but kinda disappointing since the M40 ($10 more ($60) ) has software. I submitted a ticked to Corsair about this a week ago...and still no response(http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mice/raptor-m30-gaming-mouse.html )I tried some 3rd party software from a google search...but they all are complete jank and I don't have the brains to figure them out/pay for it.







(e.g. "Macro Recorder)
Probably should have went with the Death Adder since it is in the same price range and is basically a carbon copy of my mouse or vise versa...I really just bought it without thinking this through.







Nonetheless, it is still (ergonomically) an excellent mouse


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> ^razer Synapse (not compatible)
> 
> I run the Corsair Raptor M30...but according to Corsair's website, there isn't any software. Not like it's a huge deal for me...but kinda disappointing since the M40 ($10 more ($60) ) has software. I submitted a ticked to Corsair about this a week ago...and still no response(http://www.corsair.com/en/gaming-peripherals/gaming-mice/raptor-m30-gaming-mouse.html )I tried some 3rd party software from a google search...but they all are complete jank and I don't have the brains to figure them out/pay for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (e.g. "Macro Recorder)
> Probably should have went with the Death Adder since it is in the same price range and is basically a carbon copy of my mouse or vise versa...I really just bought it without thinking this through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, it is still (ergonomically) an excellent mouse


I am surprised at them with a (lack of a)response like that. I was looking at a few of their mice too. Thanks for the heads up and that is unfortunate. If def vouch for Logitech...tried a few razer mice but they didn't have one with a lot of buttons that I liked. The g700 isn't perfect but is close enough to what I was looking for.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am surprised at them with a (lack of a)response like that. I was looking at a few of their mice too. Thanks for the heads up and that is unfortunate. If def vouch for Logitech...tried a few razer mice but they didn't have one with a lot of buttons that I liked. The g700 isn't perfect but is close enough to what I was looking for.


Agreed. I like Corsair no doubt..but a bit surprised. funny thing is, they didn't even have the M30 on the ticket list -- so I had to pick the most similar one and write in the comment section clarifying the mouse I was having issues with. Maybe they will update it eventually in the near future...definately considering a logitech as my next mouse in a year or two

EDIT: Scroll down and read what they had to say...a bit _incomplete nonsense_ if you ask me.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am surprised at them with a (lack of a)response like that. I was looking at a few of their mice too. Thanks for the heads up and that is unfortunate. If def vouch for Logitech...tried a few razer mice but they didn't have one with a lot of buttons that I liked. The g700 isn't perfect but is close enough to what I was looking for.


Just checked the ticket...Here's the employee's "response" :



"As it does not need them" What kind of a response is that. Same with "naturally required" ???? that sure makes a whole ton of sense.








Mouse fallacies..I'm telling you


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> If DICE wouldn't restrict keybinds, I could use the best combos and what not. Apparently, they don't allow you to scroll up for an RPG...but they do for C4....weird.


I have my mouse tilt set to deploy my primary and secondary weapons. I have 3 small buttons on the left of the left mouse button and I use those to deploy gadget 1/underslung and gadget 2 and the last one is the fire rate toggle. My 4 side buttons are sprint, melee, full map and map zoom. Middle mouse button is toggle light/laser. They are bound to buttons like [ ] j k l u i o h and n.....basically buttons I wouldn't hit on my keyboard and putting them to some use. This way if a game supports a gaming mouse and its binds or not.....it supports my binds.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am talking about a method to get support in any game and without restrictions. In my case there are buttons that just have no function by default in lots of games. My mousewheel tilt buttons are invaluable but without macroing them to keybinds they wouldn't work in most games.
> 
> If your mouse has a few side buttons and that is it then I can see my method being overkill(most games accept those binds). I had to do this for WoW orginally and to get the tilt buttons to work in Battlefield and once I found a good bind for each mouse button...I just leave that as my default profile.


Yes, yes, I was just talking about the death-adder for Bf3 though.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Yes, yes, I was just talking about the death-adder for Bf3 though.


I know that is just a two side buttons mouse if I recall correctly? Very comfortable kind of tall?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Wow played last night and hackers everywhere, speed mode, one shot head shot on normal servers.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Another scrim uploaded


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Another scrim uploaded


Nice, what do you record with?

I usually use MSI afterburner, but i noticed my vids turn out choppy, so i will be using DXtory to see if it improves.


----------



## Jodiuh

Any tips for playing on a 6yr old slow as fart IPS 60 hz display with a contrast ratio of nasty to one!?







Does adaptive vsync help? Or does that still make the mouse act funny?

...aside from ordering a BenQ XL2420TE?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Any tips for playing on a 6yr old slow as fart IPS 60 hz display with a contrast ratio of nasty to one!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does adaptive vsync help? Or does that still make the mouse act funny?
> 
> ...aside from ordering a BenQ XL2420TE?


I was playing yesterday.
I have adaptive vsync on and 3x buffering - Swag and I (OCN user) were talking and he said: "for some reason when I add that, it adds input lag" - he identified it without knowing it does that.
I then proceeded to remove it myself, and realised a difference - an extremly small difference, but one that could be a deal breaker for you in games.

So yes it does still exist, but it is up to you to interpret how good/bad it is for you.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Another scrim uploaded


You have sharp eyes. You can spot others that is barely visible. I didn't know they are there. Or maybe it's just youtube compression.


----------



## TomahawkGamer

can anyone help me out? http://www.overclock.net/t/1424078/battlefield-3-not-responding


----------



## amd655

Got a full 2560x1440 video uploading, but it is not BF3, it is RE6, more of a showcase than anything, i also am testing out DXtory, so i am welcoming some feedback, this will take a long time to upload though, it is higher than 1080p (not quite 2560x1440, limited by editing software)

Playing the file back, it is amazingly smooth, but then again, the video is 60FPS, YT will cut teh FPS in half, i just hope it is not a stuttering mess like MSI afterburner, all smooth in game, but choppy in vids, weird.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Well this is the BF3 thread and RE6 is a terrible game so....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Well this is the BF3 thread and RE6 is a terrible game so....


Well Hamzter was giving me grief over video quality, so we shall see.


----------



## IAmDay

Battlefield maintenance or did someone reset my stats? #pleaseresetmystatsDICEidc

FAILED TO NOTICE THIS








Logging into Battlelog, you may find that you are missing stats, or your platform stats appearing under the wrong platform. Rest assured that your stats are safe and that we're tackling these issues and will have the issue fixed shortly. We're sorry for any worries and thanks for being an EA player!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

More level 1s on the battlefield they mean! Hehe


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> More level 1s on the battlefield they mean! Hehe


I am a level one battlefield player.

#CODISBETTER


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I am a level one battlefield player.
> 
> #CODISBETTER


LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I am a level one battlefield player.
> 
> #CODISBETTER


hastag YOLO


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hastag YOLO





Spoiler: #YOLO







But on a more serious note does a EA employee want to tell me when I can play the game again?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice, what do you record with?
> 
> I usually use MSI afterburner, but i noticed my vids turn out choppy, so i will be using DXtory to see if it improves.


Dxtory with the Lagarith codec. This one I rendered at 75% quality too, I'm going to try 85% next time and see if the difference is worth it (file size vs visual quality)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You have sharp eyes. You can spot others that is barely visible. I didn't know they are there. Or maybe it's just youtube compression.


I think the same thing when I watch other people's videos. It's probably mostly due to compression, and also some shots are just pre-fires.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dxtory with the Lagarith codec. This one I rendered at 75% quality too, I'm going to try 85% next time and see if the difference is worth it (file size vs visual quality)
> I think the same thing when I watch other people's videos. It's probably mostly due to compression, and also some shots are just pre-fires.


My RE6 video is using Lagarith, so it will be cool to compare, i just hope the smoothness holds up on YT though, you will be able to judge when i post it here anyway.

And to the not seeing people, yeah, is why i was getting insinuating remarks like shooting through walls on a video lol.


----------



## amd655

Not anywhere near as smooth as the fresh output from my editor, but how is quality?


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Dxtory with the Lagarith codec. This one I rendered at 75% quality too, I'm going to try 85% next time and see if the difference is worth it (file size vs visual quality)
> I think the same thing when I watch other people's videos. It's probably mostly due to compression, and also some shots are just pre-fires.


Precisely what I use. The Lagarith Codec w/ DXtory gives you manageable file sizes unlike FRAPS. I like both programs, but I use DXtory more often than not just since I like not getting a drastic performance hit on my CPU


----------



## Strileckifunk

I just got randomly kicked today. I hope it's related to all the server issues that have been going on, but this is what it said:

Game disconnected: you were kicked by PunkBuster. Stated reason: PunkBuster kicked player 'Strileckifunk' (for 0 minutes) ... RESTRICTION: Disallowed Program/Driver [130827]

I guess Punkbuster doesn't like AMD's drivers either? Or maybe they had something against my Spotify playlist...

Anyway, I was having one of those rare games that I do really good and now I'm raging hard. So hard.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Av4a is the leader of a clan named GTT, or "Gimme Those Tags", and has over 24000 knife kills. I thought this wasn't very nice so I made a bet than I could defib kill her.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Av4a is the leader of a clan named GTT, or "Gimme Those Tags", and has over 24000 knife kills. I thought this wasn't very nice so I made a bet than I could defib kill her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Another scrim uploaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have sharp eyes. You can spot others that is barely visible. I didn't know they are there. Or maybe it's just youtube compression.
Click to expand...

He/she(yeah, right...like ladies oc and game w/ skill) is probably really good and has fast eyes/knows the map.

That said my time with a 120hz 27" glossy Samsung proved to me that hardware makes a HUGE difference for spotting people and keeping track of things. I had much better games w/ regard to k/d ratio than on my 6 yr old IPS 20 incher!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Av4a is the leader of a clan named GTT, or "Gimme Those Tags", and has over 24000 knife kills. I thought this wasn't very nice so I made a bet than I could defib kill her.


Nice one. I'm surprised he managed to maintain high K/D ratio with over 24,000 knife kills. Did he join a bunch of knife only servers or he's just part ninja?


----------



## 66racer

Gez I cant for the life of me get a defib kill, I only have one. Sometimes when I see a sniper I will even try several times! Heck getting the knife kill to work is bad enough lol I wish they fixed the bugs with the knife.


----------



## Jodiuh

That's one more than me buddy! Grats!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> He/she(yeah, right...like ladies oc and game w/ skill) is probably really good and has fast eyes/knows the map.
> 
> That said my time with a 120hz 27" glossy Samsung proved to me that hardware makes a HUGE difference for spotting people and keeping track of things. I had much better games w/ regard to k/d ratio than on my 6 yr old IPS 20 incher!


Hey hey, my clan mate(you can hear her voice in the video) is a girl and she is a beast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Nice one. I'm surprised he managed to maintain high K/D ratio with over 24,000 knife kills. Did he join a bunch of knife only servers or he's just part ninja?


She* is just that good.


----------



## Jodiuh

How much are you guys paying her? j/k









edit: IIRC, Ghosts is going to have female models, maybe DICE will add that in. Sure would add to the realism/variety. I chuckle @ what explicatives DICE will give them to say. My vote would go to, "I just took one in the balls!"


----------



## theturbofd

Man what I would give to be able to play BF3 competitively :/


----------



## Jodiuh

Like...for money or a clan t-shirt wearing LAN party $150 mouse wielding Jedi?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Man what I would give to be able to play BF3 competitively :/


#
An M16A3


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Like...for money or a clan t-shirt wearing LAN party $150 mouse wielding Jedi?


Meh for money would be cool but I just would like to have a solid online team and just compete. Good ole game battle days









Been having a lot of fun in TDM and it usually falls short when I get called a hacker half the game by the majority of people :/


----------



## Jodiuh

You know, for awhile I played w/ some guys on OCN and used...teamspeak? There were a few of them that were really good about giving orders, etc. Then there were a few that were funny. And a couple that were great w/ teamwork. Also, there was one guy that refused to buy any map packs, so we were forced to play on old maps, lol. I wonder if he ever caved. I'm all about the dirt bikes!

So you're a hacker, huh?







j/k

Actually, I read something kinda lame about a new monitor coming out...

SmartFrame Highlights areas in which users can spot their opponents more easily by boosting the gain level of RGB in the selected area.

I know the Asus 144hz has a crosshair that you can use, like for hardcore. Although, I will admit, using a 144hz monitor at all is almost like cheating if playing against 60hz users, especially IPS/VA panels!


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know, for awhile I played w/ some guys on OCN and used...teamspeak? There were a few of them that were really good about giving orders, etc. Then there were a few that were funny. And a couple that were great w/ teamwork. Also, there was one guy that refused to buy any map packs, so we were forced to play on old maps, lol. I wonder if he ever caved. I'm all about the dirt bikes!
> 
> So you're a hacker, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> Actually, I read something kinda lame about a new monitor coming out...
> 
> SmartFrame Highlights areas in which users can spot their opponents more easily by boosting the gain level of RGB in the selected area.
> 
> I know the Asus 144hz has a crosshair that you can use, like for hardcore. Although, I will admit, using a 144hz monitor at all is almost like cheating if playing against 60hz users, especially IPS/VA panels!


Lol a guy was like I'm pretty sure you have a hacked radar because there's no way you knew I was near you. I simply wrote one word "Headphones"


----------



## Jodiuh

Yup. I good set of headphones that does positional audio well along w/ Dolby Headphone or CMSS3D goes a long way towards hearing the footsteps of the dude coming up behind you.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Hey hey, my clan mate(you can hear her voice in the video) is a girl and she is a beast!
> She* is just that good.


Holy crap, that's a woman? Women playing BF3 are rare compared to men let alone that good. Over 1700 hours? She's one dedicated player.

It makes me wonder what's the men to women ratio playing BF3.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, by his post, we know it's at least 1 to 50 thousand.


----------



## dakU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Man what I would give to be able to play BF3 competitively :/


www.gamersportal.com

Just sit in the BF3 lobby and ask to ring!


----------



## Sadmoto

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68505005/346800667/

just had a really fun game, I jumped in at 400-390 and we ended with 334.









I've slowly been getting the hang of the RPK, its a pretty good gun once you play with it a bit.

anyone up for playing a little? I can't promise I'll hold that K/D every game.... but hey


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Something I don't see everyday.









http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/LVL_zps333c992a.png.html


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Something I don't see everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s771.photobucket.com/user/sizzzle/media/LVL_zps333c992a.png.html


Legit


----------



## Slightly skewed

I remember one CQ match on Caspian lvlcap, Jackfrags and one of the other YT kids were holding down A flag on foot. I spent the whole match in a tank/heli by myself circling that flag mowing them down again and again. I had a at least one nemesis ribbon for each of them. Negative KD and towards the bottom of the scoreboard for them. The frustration on their end was palpable. Good times.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I remember one CQ match on Caspian lvlcap, Jackfrags and one of the other YT kids were holding down A flag on foot. I spent the whole match in a tank/heli by myself circling that flag mowing them down again and again. I had a at least one nemesis ribbon for each of them. Negative KD and towards the bottom of the scoreboard for them. The frustration on their end was palpable. Good times.


It is impossible to rape in every match you enter, even against total noobs, the maps are too diverse.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> Legit


No offence, to lvlcap - but I played with him - over 6games int he same server.
All he did, in EVERY game was camp in a tank.
And when we are speaking camp - I mean literally, didn't see him outside a tank.

My cousin (aged 12) who had loads of respect for him, started saying: "is that all he does?"
We ended up both my cousin and I being top of the leaderboard on almost every game, with lvl cap mr. camp tank pro under us.
We felt content.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is impossible to rape in every match you enter, even against total noobs, the maps are too diverse.


There was still some satisfaction knowing they were experiencing what they usually dish out. I generally don't like playing with them because the kids flock to them giving them all the support in the world hoping to get into one of their silly videos while the rest of us fend for ourselves.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> There was still some satisfaction knowing they were experiencing what they usually dish out. I generally don't like playing with them because the kids flock to them giving them all the support in the world hoping to get into one of their silly videos while the rest of us fend for ourselves.


Is that the only flag they had?
If so that sounds more like spawn raping...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is that the only flag they had?
> If so that sounds more like spawn raping...


No, A flag was right outside our base and they insisted on defending/camping it so I obliged them. I had no support or help really trying to retake it so I did what I could.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> No, A flag was right outside our base and they insisted on defending/camping it so I obliged them. I had no support or help really trying to retake it so I did what I could.


Nice one dude!
I like the fact that they toned down the choppers in BF3 compared to BC2 - but that said in BF4...looks like that's changing again.


----------



## Fanboy88

My friend was in a squad with lvlcap when he was recording squad-up...my friend got kicked almost immediately from the squad...these youtube guys sometimes


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> My friend was in a squad with lvlcap when he was recording squad-up...my friend got kicked almost immediately from the squad...these youtube guys sometimes


Internet fame seems to make people think they're actually important lol. On a side note I just made an account on gamersportal and there's only like 7 people here rofl.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Internet fame seems to make people think they're actually important lol. On a side note I just made an account on gamersportal and there's only like 7 people here rofl.


Well, I think its just because he was making a video and needed to show it via his friends - alternatively, he wants to squad up with 3 of his own friends.

I'm on the internet a lot and have had my bit of "fame" via flashing videos. Never have I thought of being "above the rest".


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Never have I thought of being above the rest.


lol

Anyways, I regularity kick people out of my squad for all sorts of reasons, most of which are valid, to me at least. Probably makes me out to be an ahole but I don't care.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi is there anyone here that can help me with this?

i would like to know the GPU usage u guys get... on BF3 demanding maps... if is possible u can record a 2min video or take some pictures please!!!!

example
Test Bench
Maps
1-Caspian, golf of oman, metro, norshar canals, CQ map -- Conquest or TDM
2-1080p
3-No Vsync
4-it has to be a 4770k, 3930k NO OC STOCK
5-it can be any high end GPU 7950/7970 -- GTX670/680 GTX770 NO OC STOCK

im about to go from AMD to INTEL and i need all help i can get thanks


----------



## IAmDay

On the topic of YouTube famous last night I played against WidgityBear and I sniped him out of his heli two times.
As for girl gamers I only have one on my friends list and she has about 600 hours. For the longest time I thought she was a boy until she got a mic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi is there anyone here that can help me with this?
> 
> i would like to know the GPU usage u guys get... on BF3 demanding maps... if is possible u can record a 2min video or take some pictures please!!!!
> 
> example
> Test Bench
> Maps
> 1-Caspian, golf of oman, metro, norshar canals, CQ map -- Conquest or TDM
> 2-1080p
> 3-No Vsync
> 4-it has to be a 4770k, 3930k NO OC STOCK
> 5-it can be any high end GPU 7950/7970 -- GTX670/680 GTX770 NO OC STOCK
> 
> im about to go from AMD to INTEL and i need all help i can get thanks


I can help you with this - but how do I record GPU usage?
I got a i7 3770K & GTX680 (just upgraded from 660ti







)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can help you with this - but how do I record GPU usage?
> I got a i7 3770K & GTX680 (just upgraded from 660ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


OSD, think maybe afterburner has one. I use radeon pro and the info is overlayed constantly as have it selected.

@Elite, i just went from 8320 that can [email protected] to a 4770k today, no reference yet though, setting up still.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I remember one CQ match on Caspian lvlcap, Jackfrags and one of the other YT kids were holding down A flag on foot. I spent the whole match in a tank/heli by myself circling that flag mowing them down again and again. I had a at least one nemesis ribbon for each of them. Negative KD and towards the bottom of the scoreboard for them. The frustration on their end was palpable. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> It is impossible to rape in every match you enter, even against total noobs, the maps are too diverse.
Click to expand...

It really is. I have been on several worthless teams, that not even a squad of pros working together could have pulled out from. When more than half of your team just gives up, you're pretty well screwed. Of course everyone posts their cherry picked matches online anyway, so even an average player with some incredible moments can appear to be amazing at times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can help you with this - but how do I record GPU usage?
> I got a i7 3770K & GTX680 (just upgraded from 660ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> OSD, think maybe afterburner has one. I use radeon pro and the info is overlayed constantly as have it selected.
> 
> @Elite, i just went from 8320 that can [email protected] to a 4770k today, no reference yet though, setting up still.
Click to expand...

Good, maybe you can provide some feedback on that switch. What benefits of each? Typically it seems Intel is the best all around for performance, and most people seem to mention "smoother" gameplay, maybe just the result of slightly better fps? dunno.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can help you with this - but how do I record GPU usage?
> I got a i7 3770K & GTX680 (just upgraded from 660ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yes u can help me tho... just take Ghost12 advice. thanks man


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes u can help me tho... just take Ghost12 advice. thanks man


You know all of the questions you want will be on benchmark and game sites. Just take a look


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice one dude!
> I like the fact that they toned down the choppers in BF3 compared to BC2 - but that said in BF4...looks like that's changing again.


choppers in BC2 are how they are meant to be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OP beyond belief? I don't feel the same way, sorry.
Choppers in bf2142, were the best. Not OP, but not underpowered either, just prefect balance


----------



## gtarmanrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OP beyond belief? I don't feel the same way, sorry.
> Choppers in bf2142, were the best. Not OP, but not underpowered either, just prefect balance


BF2142 was the best. god I wish they would revamp it with Frostbite.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Lol a guy was like I'm pretty sure you have a hacked radar because there's no way you knew I was near you. I simply wrote one word "Headphones"


I need a good pair to sniff directional sound......2.0 is killing me. I still hear the shuffling but all I know is they aren't in my viewport....sending me spinning.


----------



## IAmDay

What FOV do you generally play at? I find 100 perfect


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What FOV do you generally play at? I find 100 perfect


80 FoV on a 23 inch 1920 x 1080 monitor that sits a little over an arm lengths from my face. Anything smaller and I have to head swivel way too much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes u can help me tho... just take Ghost12 advice. thanks man


doesn't work - no idea how to get it working - sorry!
I just print screened MSI afterburner's window one I play and alt+tab:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> 80 FoV on a 23 inch 1920 x 1080 monitor that sits a little over an arm lengths from my face. Anything smaller and I have to head swivel way too much.


Activated colour-blind support - OMG SO MUCH BETTER!
Thanks!


----------



## IAmDay

Do you guys prefer color-blind?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Do you guys prefer color-blind?


Both my cousin and I prefer it - smoother and more refined.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Activated colour-blind support - OMG SO MUCH BETTER!
> Thanks!


Ummm did I recommend it somewhere back in the thread? I do use it however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Do you guys prefer color-blind?


It is ideal even if you aren't color blind. It was named poorly imo.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> You know all of the questions you want will be on benchmark and game sites. Just take a look


they doesnt show any GPU usage brother. just pure FPS


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Ummm did I recommend it somewhere back in the thread? I do use it however.
> It is ideal even if you aren't color blind. It was named poorly imo.


I guess it depends on your eyes and/or your monitor, because for me it's not ideal. It makes it harder for me to spot friendly name tags and doesn't affect my ability to see enemy name tags or spotting or anything else at all.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I guess it depends on your eyes and/or your monitor, because for me it's not ideal. It makes it harder for me to spot friendly name tags and doesn't affect my ability to see enemy name tags or spotting or anything else at all.


This is a true and that is an unfortunate tradeoff.
I play with the "full map" enabled and I zoom it once which is basically the map magnified a bit and I turn the transparency down low to compensate for it screen hogging a bit. I tend to use the map get an idea of where my teams are in relation to my position. I do agree it is much easier to see the 3d markers of team mates with it disabled.

I can't read the nametags most of the time anyway but I can see that they are worse with cb support on.


----------



## sterik01

been trying to get on CO OP for 30 minutes now.. nobody is in public matchmake


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Lol a guy was like I'm pretty sure you have a hacked radar because there's no way you knew I was near you. I simply wrote one word "Headphones"
> 
> 
> 
> I need a good pair to sniff directional sound......2.0 is killing me. I still hear the shuffling but all I know is they aren't in my viewport....sending me spinning.
Click to expand...

Good $65 Sony V6
Better $180 Audio Technica ATH-900X or Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm
Ultimate $250 AKG Q701 w/ $50 Altoid amp

Combine the AKGs with Dolby Headphone or CMSS3D and you basically have a wall hack.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow played today with my GTX680 (after upgrading from my 660ti) didn't even go lower than 65FPS 0.0 - most of the time I was running at 70-80FPS.
I love my new card


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wow played today with my GTX680 (after upgrading from my 660ti) didn't even go lower than 65FPS 0.0 - most of the time I was running at 70-80FPS.
> I love my new card


Yeah the 680/770 does well. Ultra with noblur I average in the 90s


----------



## Jodiuh

I routinely dip below 60, sometimes to 40 on big 64 maps using a GTX 780 on a 20" monitor. I do have settings maxed including 4x MSAA. I'm assuming this is because of my i5 760 @ 3.8Ghz?


----------



## Thoth420

MSAA will do that.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ah, ok. Well, I'm allergic to jaggies in this game so Ill just have to deal with it.

I'm swapping in a 4670 this weekend, so we'll see if that does something for me. I've read more than a few Lynnfield/Bloomfield to Ivy/Has success stories for improving BF3 so that's got me a little pumped.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Ah, ok. Well, I'm allergic to jaggies in this game so Ill just have to deal with it.
> 
> I'm swapping in a 4670 this weekend, so we'll see if that does something for me. I've read more than a few Lynnfield/Bloomfield to Ivy/Has success stories for improving BF3 so that's got me a little pumped.


I hear ya dude. I use an SMAA injector which isn't as good as MSAA but there is like no real performance hit and no full screen blur like FXAA.


----------



## Jodiuh

That sounds a like a pretty good option. I spent a lot of time comparing FXAA and MSAA, and though the blurring didn't really bother me, it's just not MSAA. The game looks SO much better w/ proper AA. That's too bad it's such a hit.

I've been playing Tomb Raider wo/ AA, cause it only has the option for SSAA and that kills performance. There are literallyl ZERO jaggies in that game. I recently climbed a radio tower in game w/ over thirty rungs. The camera was going in @ all kinds of different angles and I never saw one jigsawing line...not ONE.

We can only hope BF4 will look good wo/ AA. Cause I have a feeling it's going to be another GPU killer.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I routinely dip below 60, sometimes to 40 on big 64 maps using a GTX 780 on a 20" monitor. I do have settings maxed including 4x MSAA. I'm assuming this is because of my i5 760 @ 3.8Ghz?


u are getting cpu bottleneck brother... 20 inch monitor a old cpu? just check your gpu usage... im sure it is below 70%


----------



## SneezyPepper

How do I solve that annoying Punkbuster thingy?

I always got kicked almost every 30 minutes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah the 680/770 does well. Ultra with noblur I average in the 90s


hmmm should I switch off blur too?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I routinely dip below 60, sometimes to 40 on big 64 maps using a GTX 780 on a 20" monitor. I do have settings maxed including 4x MSAA. I'm assuming this is because of my i5 760 @ 3.8Ghz?


that's a little odd, should do better than that. I'm on ultra, everything maxed out. Could be CPU, as you said. I've got an I7 3770k at 4.5ghz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> How do I solve that annoying Punkbuster thingy?
> 
> I always got kicked almost every 30 minutes.


Reinstall punkbuster dude


----------



## MerkageTurk

What attachments is recommended for as-val


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What attachments is recommended for as-val


RDS
Higher capacity mag.


----------



## MerkageTurk

At the moment I am using as val plus high cap mag plus kobra which send good


----------



## alancsalt

Anyone had this before? I haven't. Getting it tonight. (Australia) Verified game cache and about to try reinstall PB...
but if anyone knows for sure what this is about.....?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had this before? I haven't. Getting it tonight. (Australia) Verified game cache and about to try reinstall PB...
> but if anyone knows for sure what this is about.....?


Have had it once but no idea what is, never happened again.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had this before? I haven't. Getting it tonight. (Australia) Verified game cache and about to try reinstall PB...
> but if anyone knows for sure what this is about.....?


A manual PB update will more than likely fix this, i had a similar problem (bad memory image).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup as said before: reinstall pb and you'll be fine


----------



## Slightly skewed

A manual reinstall of PB and you'll be fine?


----------



## Krazee

Make sure the services are running for it too!!


----------



## Slightly skewed

f
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That sounds a like a pretty good option. I spent a lot of time comparing FXAA and MSAA, and though the blurring didn't really bother me, it's just not MSAA. The game looks SO much better w/ proper AA. That's too bad it's such a hit.
> 
> I've been playing Tomb Raider wo/ AA, cause it only has the option for SSAA and that kills performance. There are literallyl ZERO jaggies in that game. I recently climbed a radio tower in game w/ over thirty rungs. The camera was going in @ all kinds of different angles and I never saw one jigsawing line...not ONE.
> 
> We can only hope BF4 will look good wo/ AA. Cause I have a feeling it's going to be another GPU killer.


If you're playing on anything below 2880x1800 you might want to get your eyes checked. While the dark areas hide the jaggies pretty well, they are grossly obvious in the shanty town/grassy areas. This is tomb raider of course. I wish the UI in BF3 scaled properly with res increases because as it stands, it's way too hard to see above 1440p. Downsampling really improves image quality in this game too so thats dissapointing..


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Do you guys prefer color-blind?


Nope, the blues for friendlies is to dark and makes it harder to distinguish for me. Don't like it overall. It's really bad for hard core, when you see someone very far away you might not even notice they are friendly, and just think they are an unmarked enemy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> yes u can help me tho... just take Ghost12 advice. thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't work - no idea how to get it working - sorry!
> I just print screened MSI afterburner's window one I play and alt+tab:
Click to expand...

In the MSI AB window click Settings in bottom right, a new window appears. Go to the Monitoring tab, there is a list of items you can monitor, just click on one, then you see at the bottom you have 3 check boxes you can enable, show in OSD, with Logitech keyboard, or in Tray Icon. That should enable ingame monitoring of GPU for whatever items you select.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Make sure the services are running for it too!!


Reinstalling or updating Punkbuster is pretty much the go-to first solution for any strange game kicks. For the game itself crashing I would put faulty drivers and unstable OC as the next highly likely culprits.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That for explaining that! +rep


----------



## Baasha

What FXAA/SMAA Injector(s) are you guys using for BF3 nowadays?

I'm using the old FXAA Injector by a user here on OCN from more than year ago - are there any good/updated ones that people recommend?

Btw, here's another video of me blasting on Noshahr Canals Hardcore 64-player TDM:


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> What FXAA/SMAA Injector(s) are you guys using for BF3 nowadays?
> 
> I'm using the old FXAA Injector by a user here on OCN from more than year ago - are there any good/updated ones that people recommend?
> 
> Btw, here's another video of me blasting on Noshahr Canals Hardcore 64-player TDM:


Not sure if you have edited your video to look like it does, but it is vile to my eyes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I agree - too much saturation.


----------



## amd655

Ignore my terribad accuracy, look at DAT weapon!
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68575545/791518471/
Never really used the KH2002, but dang O.O
















Best engineer goes to this guy....................

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Gaz-L33T/stats/909030979/

Dem stats.....


----------



## amd655

Here is an accuracy improvement









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68580768/791518471/


----------



## Sadmoto

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68559494/346800667/ dis was a fun game I had this morning, finally tried out the m40a5 on PC for the first time

got into a sniping match with crazy-ace trading on and off who would get the kill, even headshot'd each other 1st shot it was funny, and then ended the game with getting his tags!









For some reason I cannot snipe that well on PC, yet... haha, it took me lots of hours to hone my shooting skills.

before when I care'd about stats I mainly tried to get headshots only with the M98B, for the longest time I held over 70% of my kills were headshots, and I'd say 70% of my kills were 250M+ away.

Why do people care about accuracy so much, nice way to check someone cheating? yea. but as judging someones skill by it, or any stat *alone* is silly in my opinion.

I suppress a lot and depending on the situation it could even be better to suppress someone and get them to run away then kill them and then have more enemies come your way.
Sometimes I've even gone through whole clips without hitting people to suppress a hallway or a choke point just so they cannot push up and take the advantage.

PTFO not PTSP. (play to stat pad)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> What attachments is recommended for as-val


Extended Mag and a reflex RDS because the if you are standing still what the red dot is on is what it will hit. If you need a better peripheral site picture kobra RDS but you will have to compensate a bit.
Also the trick is don't move when shooting and micro burst at the head area.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Extended Mag and a reflex RDS because the if you are standing still what the red dot is on is what it will hit. If you need a better peripheral site picture kobra RDS but you will have to compensate a bit.
> Also the trick is don't move when shooting and micro burst at the head area.


I like the AS-Val without any sight attachments, only ironsights.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh look, another video running around crates. Is that all you guys do? Sure seems like it. Might as well be playing COD or CS. Even the competitive infantry videos get boring quickly. It's nothing but twitch garbage with a bit of strategy thrown in. That's not battlefield to me. Carry on.


I'm gonna say something that's gonna make u mad my brother: he's playing TDM. TDM, CQB and Scavanger...that's all there is to it.

Battlefield is _evolving_; becoming the "One Stop Shop"; run-n-gun; tactical; team play; lone wolf; what anybody enjoys it's here. That's just the way it is.

You know I got love 4 you Slightly but, it's BF for everyone now-a-days---no going back. Play to your style and, avoid the game modes you don't like.

On that note: I'm upgrading!!! New rig ordered.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Oh look, another video running around crates. Is that all you guys do? Sure seems like it. Might as well be playing COD or CS. Even the competitive infantry videos get boring quickly. It's nothing but twitch garbage with a bit of strategy thrown in. That's not battlefield to me. Carry on.


Why are you always playing down on people who play a round that you do not favour?

Guess what, mortars, snipers, camping, TDM, they are all in BF3 and they are all Battlefield meterial 

Don't hate the player, hate the game.

IF BF3 did not take such a route, no way they would have sold so many copies of the game. They need to answer for everyone's needs.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> *Why are you always playing down on people who play a round that you do not favour?
> *
> Guess what, mortars, snipers, camping, TDM, they are all in BF3 and they are all Battlefield meterial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hate the player, hate the game.
> 
> IF BF3 did not take such a route, no way they would have sold so many copies of the game. They need to answer for everyone's needs.


Usually because the one`s who never make it past some crates are the ones whom have over inflated opinions regards there ability in most regards. The constant video of the same old crates gets old, quickly, They also tend to have a lot of opinions on Battlefield but only play what accounts for maybe 10% of the game. Me personally, I don`t care how anyone plays but you asked and that is what I think.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Usually because the one`s who never make it past some crates are the ones whom have over inflated opinions regards there ability in most regards. The constant video of the same old crates gets old, quickly, They also tend to have a lot of opinions on Battlefield but only play what accounts for maybe 10% of the game. Me personally, I don`t care how anyone plays but you asked and that is what I think.


I agree but some people just prefer TDM. And TDM of BF3 is way better than COD. And unfortunately most of the time the admins use Noshahr Canals for TDM which sucks actually. Sometimes I just want to play BF3 to relax and not think about anything, and I go out there and play TDM.

I really believe that some people have superiority complex (not intended to anybody in the forum). Wow you are playing TDM? you are an amateur. Even if they are amateurs, so what? 

Superior complex also happens with gun choice. A person gets killed by a specific gun and calls you a looser. I find it extremely funny. I do hate to get killed by certain guns but hey that's the game.









There are always extremely competitive servers out there for people interested in, but I don't think anyone choosing different types of servers and match modes should be played down.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I don't care what you play I just get tired of seeing people "bragging" and showing off their videos/battlelogs of these no skill required, no thought required snore fests. Woopdeedo. And thats all I'm seeing lately. I don't see what your so proud of. Save them for your mom. She'll put them on the fridge for everyone to enjoy!
> 
> yes, i'm mad.


Well who knows. Maybe for that person killing 5 guys in a row is a skill. Gaming is about joy and it is ok if people want to share something they are fond of.

There isn't a global definition for skill in BF3. It depends from a person to a person. Let's say you are a fit person that goes to the gym, and see a FAT person trying to exercise. Would you also make fun of him saying hey you are fat hahaha. You got no business in the GYM go home? Or would you try to encourage him a bit?

Great mom joke. I laughed so hard that the entire city woke up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> On that note: I'm upgrading!!! New rig ordered.


to what dude







?


----------



## Thoth420

Cmon guys we all like the same game...and it is a big game with lots of niches and modes. In the end we all love BF(cept for Hamtza)...whatever we may think it is or isn't.


----------



## iPDrop

Hey just in case anyone would be interested I recorded the FPS externally of me playing some BF3 @ ultra settings, 1920x1080p, 89FOV on the Grand Bazaar map with 2 GTX 760's in SLI and a 3770k @ 5GHz!


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey just in case anyone would be interested I recorded the FPS externally of me playing some BF3 @ ultra settings, 1920x1080p, 89FOV on the Grand Bazaar map with 2 GTX 760's in SLI and a 3770k @ 5GHz!


this will help u decide whether to get a 6core or not enjoy brother

http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this will help u decide whether to get a 6core or not enjoy brother
> 
> http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/


Wow, thanks. I didn't know that the CPU actually made that much of a difference on Ultra settings.. 4/8 @ 4.4ghz = *127fps* whereas 6/12 @ 4.4ghz = *144fps*


----------



## alancsalt

Cleaned. Report, do not respond. Frequently responses can be as bad as the post responded to. Do not muddy the waters. Just report and move on.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Cleaned. Report, do not respond. Frequently responses can be as bad as the post responded to. Do not muddy the waters. Just report and move on.


I was wondering where a lot of the conversation was coming from...

If you really want to see some BF3 greatness, well there isn't that much captured and posted anyway, so you have to go look for it. Sure there are a few channels dedicated to it, and a few people who can post amazing stuff all the time, but the majority of people posting gameplay vids are of average or decent games, maybe great games for themselves.

If you can only enjoy your xfactor, lvlcap, mongolfps, mrassault videos, then go watch those. For all the people posting their gameplay in this thread, haters can ignore it and carry on, no need to bash.

Come on.. this isn't COD, we are supposed to be working together and PTFO on the forums and the Battlefield


----------



## amd655

I killed the admin on Metro again.... got killed by admin, told him to do one not so politely and ended my game there, think i was around 3KDR on no explosives, with only 12 of us in the server at the time.

O.O

So close.............


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll have nice gameplay up, as soon as I get a little less busy from reviewing







!
300GB of recordings to look threw








One of which is me going 40-19 on Tehran highway on TDM with the M98B.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll have nice gameplay up, as soon as I get a little less busy from reviewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 300GB of recordings to look threw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of which is me going 40-19 on Tehran highway on TDM with the M98B.


Not sure if i will do anymore BF3 vids.... i am just awaiting 4 now with much eagerness


----------



## amd655

A recap of my vids..... not amazing, but i love making vids.... not sure why yet o.0


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Watch them whilst you can (those who have not)

May not do anymore.


----------



## Sadmoto

So here is a not so great video I made but it has a purpose!
Most of you already know this I don't doubt there is way you can make use of a medkit and ammo while playing another class.




I noticed that I would get stuttering when recording, I'm not sure if it shows up in the video, but Its normally not like that.

If you don't feel like watching it:
1. Spawn as support, drop ammo at a good spot you can get to but that isnt too far away from an objective or where you need to be.
2. Spawn as assault and drop an medkit with the ammo.
3. Spawn recon, put a beacon in a nice spot, tugs/mav/soflam then have at it with recon either sniping or run-n-gun.
or
4.go as engineer if you like.
obviously if your playing support or assault you switch order of kits to your liking, AFAIK (correctly if I'm wrong) but land mines stay after death so switch 4 with 1/2.

if you watched the video, you can see how my mouse is going bad around 2:00 ish, where I'm in the red/white double stack and I for some reason go into hip firing when shooting through the window.

And I obviously could of chosen a better patch and point to drop my packs but Its more or less an example for players that don't know about this little tidbit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u are getting cpu bottleneck brother... 20 inch monitor a old cpu? just check your gpu usage... im sure it is below 70%


here we go:
Power, temp, usage, then clocks - and FPS.
This is campaign (just entered a firefight and took a printscreen)
I'll do it later in MP - when I'm no knackered


----------



## IAmDay

What is the best driver to use for 600 series at the moment?







Thanks


----------



## BulletSponge

I don't play Battlefield often but when I do,


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I knife the entire enemy team.......


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I don't play Battlefield often but when I do,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knife the entire enemy team.......


Nice


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I don't play Battlefield often but when I do,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knife the entire enemy team.......


What a ninja









+Rep


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I routinely dip below 60, sometimes to 40 on big 64 maps using a GTX 780 on a 20" monitor. I do have settings maxed including 4x MSAA. I'm assuming this is because of my i5 760 @ 3.8Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> u are getting cpu bottleneck brother... 20 inch monitor a old cpu? just check your gpu usage... im sure it is below 70%
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I routinely dip below 60, sometimes to 40 on big 64 maps using a GTX 780 on a 20" monitor. I do have settings maxed including 4x MSAA. I'm assuming this is because of my i5 760 @ 3.8Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> that's a little odd, should do better than that. I'm on ultra, everything maxed out. Could be CPU, as you said. I've got an I7 3770k at 4.5ghz
Click to expand...

I'm installing the 4670K/Maximus Hero right now, so I'll know by the end of the weekend if it helps or not. I'll report back. I do see in the 70's for GPU usage pretty often. Sometimes less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> f
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That sounds a like a pretty good option. I spent a lot of time comparing FXAA and MSAA, and though the blurring didn't really bother me, it's just not MSAA. The game looks SO much better w/ proper AA. That's too bad it's such a hit.
> 
> I've been playing Tomb Raider wo/ AA, cause it only has the option for SSAA and that kills performance. There are literallyl ZERO jaggies in that game. I recently climbed a radio tower in game w/ over thirty rungs. The camera was going in @ all kinds of different angles and I never saw one jigsawing line...not ONE.
> 
> We can only hope BF4 will look good wo/ AA. Cause I have a feeling it's going to be another GPU killer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're playing on anything below 2880x1800 you might want to get your eyes checked. While the dark areas hide the jaggies pretty well, they are grossly obvious in the shanty town/grassy areas. This is tomb raider of course. I wish the UI in BF3 scaled properly with res increases because as it stands, it's way too hard to see above 1440p. Downsampling really improves image quality in this game too so thats dissapointing..
Click to expand...

I'm @ 5019 x 1024, but I mistakenly said no AA when in actuality I had FXAA on the whole time, lol. I'm going through Shanty Town right now and while I'm not looking for any aliasing issues, I'm not noticing them. The difference is that in BF3, I still notice lots of jaggies w/ FXAA. So either the implementation is different or I'm getting old and it's too late for my eyes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> this will help u decide whether to get a 6core or not enjoy brother
> 
> http://chipreviews.com/main-feature/main-news/frostbite-2s-limit-6-core-performance-in-battlefield-3/3/
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks. I didn't know that the CPU actually made that much of a difference on Ultra settings.. 4/8 @ 4.4ghz = *127fps* whereas 6/12 @ 4.4ghz = *144fps*
Click to expand...

Wow. I'm about to put in a 4670K and this makes me sad.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> u are getting cpu bottleneck brother... 20 inch monitor a old cpu? just check your gpu usage... im sure it is below 70%
> 
> 
> 
> here we go:
> Power, temp, usage, then clocks - and FPS.
> This is campaign (just entered a firefight and took a printscreen)
> I'll do it later in MP - when I'm no knackered
Click to expand...

I THINK I see 93% GPU utilization? But SP is a different beast than MP. I have no issues w/ SP.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What is the best driver to use for 600 series at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


For a single card there are a few that work well with minimal stuttering but recommending one isn't going to happen because ymmv. I'm on 326.41 and it's pretty smooth with a single card and garbage in SLI with this game.

I regularly see 90-99% GPU usage in MP with a single card and so do most people? The low usage usage only rears its ugly head with more than one gpu.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> For a single card there are a few that work well with minimal stuttering but recommending one isn't going to happen because ymmv. I'm on 326.41 and it's pretty smooth with a single card and garbage in SLI with this game.
> 
> I regularly see 90-99% GPU usage in MP with a single card and so do most people? The low usage usage only rears its ugly head with more than one gpu.


or a cpu bottleneck









I normally stay around 40-80% GPU usage in 64p playing on ultra 1080p downscaled to 720p playing on 2.0.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll have nice gameplay up, as soon as I get a little less busy from reviewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 300GB of recordings to look threw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of which is me going 40-19 on Tehran highway on TDM with the M98B.


oh come on, 2 kdr is nothing impressive at all >.>


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I don't play Battlefield often but when I do,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knife the entire enemy team.......


how many ticket round and where was this done on?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how many ticket round and where was this done on?


More like knife only server


----------



## amd655

If anyone wants a server to play on that will have admins active, check out our clan server:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/53af5e2b-6eb7-47e8-aa74-8b0f81428b2e/Multiplay-TTM-24-7-Gulf-Of-Oman/

We are mainly a COD4 clan, but meh









It is a 64 man server.

Here is our main site if you have any problems/questions.

Become a member, have fun with the lads/ladies we will treat you right if you treat us with respect , all one happy family









http://www.thetwistedminds.net/2013/index.php


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Knife only servers were amazing on bf2142 - I can't see having any fun in knife servers, if they exist, on bf3


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What is the best driver to use for 600 series at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a single card there are a few that work well with minimal stuttering but recommending one isn't going to happen because ymmv. I'm on 326.41 and it's pretty smooth with a single card and garbage in SLI with this game.
> 
> I regularly see 90-99% GPU usage in MP with a single card and so do most people? The low usage usage only rears its ugly head with more than one gpu.
Click to expand...

On your i7 920? A friend of mine has a Sandy @ 4.5 Ghz on a single 780 and still doesn't see 99% usage regularly. I had thought HT hurts this game...at least it did in one article. But now that I'm searching I'm finding some folks that think it really helps. Interesting...and possibly a bit of a bummer now that my 4670K is out of return policy.









FWIW, I see 99% usage in Tomb Raider consistently. So it's a BF3 issue for me. So even Back to Karkand 64 gives you 99 all the time? Just to be clear, you're settings are all ultra and 4x MSAA?

Sadly, I will not get to try out Haswell this weekend as the new board was throwing out memory and ide errors. Old system's back in the case and working fine. Hoping it's a bad board and not a memory incompatibility. Or worse...and rare, a defective CPU!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What is the best driver to use for 600 series at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thought to chime in.
OCN member Swag, a friend of mine, told me to stay away from the latest releases: GeForce 320.49 Driver

"Nvidia announced today that they released the Geforce 320.49 beta drivers to increase performance and fix issues with previous versions of the their drivers, which would specifically be the Geforce 320.18 drivers potentially causing damage to people's graphics cards and giving them horrible artifacts and other display issues"
Source:
http://modcrash.com/nvidia-geforce-320-49-beta-drivers/

And especially:
http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.Ucno6jS1Hzw

My friend thus suggested to me to use 314.22.
I'm currently on it and have no problems.

I might update to the BETA's if I see the need to do so. But I rather wait for the stable releases.

Hope this helps









FYI: I have a GTX680

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> On your i7 920? A friend of mine has a Sandy @ 4.5 Ghz on a single 780 and still doesn't see 99% usage regularly. I had thought HT hurts this game...at least it did in one article. But now that I'm searching I'm finding some folks that think it really helps. Interesting...and possibly a bit of a bummer now that my 4670K is out of return policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I see 99% usage in Tomb Raider consistently. So it's a BF3 issue for me. So even Back to Karkand 64 gives you 99 all the time? Just to be clear, you're settings are all ultra and 4x MSAA?
> 
> Sadly, I will not get to try out Haswell this weekend as the new board was throwing out memory and ide errors. Old system's back in the case and working fine. Hoping it's a bad board and not a memory incompatibility. Or worse...and rare, a defective CPU!


I see 99% on my GTX680, BF3 - ultra.
I even saw 95-99% with my GTX660ti.

When folding I get a SOLID 99% usage too.


----------



## MontalvoMC

Guys I forgot how OP shotguns with slugs are last night

http://bf3battlereports.appspot.com/showreport/68590987/1/303291768

http://bf3battlereports.appspot.com/showreport/68591771/1/303291768

I felt guilty after those games.... ;c


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how many ticket round and where was this done on?


Here is the full battle report. It was a 1000 ticket Canals TDM match. I joined the server right after a restart so the first 20-25 were as the server was refilling with players. The Asylums canals server, I was once a member, is hands down the laggiest BF3 server I have ever played on. I also shoot a lot of 320 smoke when I play knife-only. Some people are not affected by it but I believe most players with average PC's are hit with lag and a framerate drop when they are suddenly enveloped in smoke. Yes, I play dirty.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68433109/291821096/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Here is the full battle report. It was a 1000 ticket Canals TDM match. I joined the server right after a restart so the first 20-25 were as the server was refilling with players. The Asylums canals server, I was once a member, is hands down the laggiest BF3 server I have ever played on. I also shoot a lot of 320 smoke when I play knife-only. Some people are not affected by it but I believe most players with average PC's are hit with lag and a framerate drop when they are suddenly enveloped in smoke. Yes, I play dirty.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68433109/291821096/


1,000 tickets, god dayme.
Nice going anyway dude!
Really hard to get ALL those knife kills in one game!
Props to you!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Here is the full battle report. It was a 1000 ticket Canals TDM match. I joined the server right after a restart so the first 20-25 were as the server was refilling with players. The Asylums canals server, I was once a member, is hands down the laggiest BF3 server I have ever played on. I also shoot a lot of 320 smoke when I play knife-only. Some people are not affected by it but I believe most players with average PC's are hit with lag and a framerate drop when they are suddenly enveloped in smoke. Yes, I play dirty.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68433109/291821096/


LOL n1









And ye, this is another reason why so many people play TDM, it gives the best FPS lulz.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Reinstall punkbuster dude


I did reinstalled and update over a gazillion times, and it still happens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> I did reinstalled and update over a gazillion times, and it still happens.


hmmm maybe re-install the game/clear cache?
No idea bro :/


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> What is the best driver to use for 600 series at the moment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought to chime in.
> OCN member Swag, a friend of mine, told me to stay away from the latest releases: GeForce 320.49 Driver
> 
> "Nvidia announced today that they released the Geforce 320.49 beta drivers to increase performance and fix issues with previous versions of the their drivers, which would specifically be the Geforce 320.18 drivers potentially causing damage to people's graphics cards and giving them horrible artifacts and other display issues"
> Source:
> http://modcrash.com/nvidia-geforce-320-49-beta-drivers/
> 
> And especially:
> http://modcrash.com/nvidia-display-driver-damaging-gpus/#.Ucno6jS1Hzw
> 
> My friend thus suggested to me to use 314.22.
> I'm currently on it and have no problems.
> 
> I might update to the BETA's if I see the need to do so. But I rather wait for the stable releases.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI: I have a GTX680
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> On your i7 920? A friend of mine has a Sandy @ 4.5 Ghz on a single 780 and still doesn't see 99% usage regularly. I had thought HT hurts this game...at least it did in one article. But now that I'm searching I'm finding some folks that think it really helps. Interesting...and possibly a bit of a bummer now that my 4670K is out of return policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I see 99% usage in Tomb Raider consistently. So it's a BF3 issue for me. So even Back to Karkand 64 gives you 99 all the time? Just to be clear, you're settings are all ultra and 4x MSAA?
> 
> Sadly, I will not get to try out Haswell this weekend as the new board was throwing out memory and ide errors. Old system's back in the case and working fine. Hoping it's a bad board and not a memory incompatibility. Or worse...and rare, a defective CPU!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see 99% on my GTX680, BF3 - ultra.
> I even saw 95-99% with my GTX660ti.
> 
> When folding I get a SOLID 99% usage too.
Click to expand...

But you're on Ivy. With the exception of HT, sizzle has the same chip as I.

Also, are u saying avoid 320.49? Cause thay has been solid so far in Tomb Raider for a good 3 hrs or so.


----------



## MontalvoMC

Lol that is ridiculous, I gotta try that sometime!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> But you're on Ivy. With the exception of HT, sizzle has the same chip as I.
> 
> Also, are u saying avoid 320.49? Cause thay has been solid so far in Tomb Raider for a good 3 hrs or so.


I had 0 problems with the newer drivers, but after reading that, I chose to be on the safe side.
I'm no GPU pro, just going by what others know best.

Also checked ALL the release notes for the drivers, and NONE of them apply to my new 680 - nor am I SLI'ed.
So pointless update for a possible risk.

As for the chip - GPU shouldn't be compared to the CPU.
If I'm not mistaken, your GPU usage, should be near max, no matter what CPU you have.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
Just doesn't make sense to me why HW would prevent you getting 99% usage vs IB/SB


----------



## DizzlePro

ok i decided to drop my res from 1920x1080 to 1650x1050, and the hit detection was waaaay better,

her are my results, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68621105/885081673/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> ok i decided to drop my res from 1920x1080 to 1650x1050, and the hit detection was waaaay better,
> 
> her are my results, http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68621105/885081673/


resolution, will only change your framerate.
If you were dropping framrates a lot then yes, your hits might be a little off.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> resolution, will only change your framerate.
> If you were dropping framrates a lot then yes, your hits might be a little off.


Hitboxes are much larger at lower res, FPS does not really make a difference if you already above 60 at 1080p or higher.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hitboxes are much larger at lower res, FPS does not really make a difference if you already above 60 at 1080p or higher.


Interesting!
Why are they larger, just due to pixels being bigger across the screen?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting!
> Why are they larger, just due to pixels being bigger across the screen?


Well considering most normal gamers have around 21-27 inch screens or bigger, one can assume a much bigger and spread out dot pitch at anything lower than native res on that screen, so ye, a bigger hit box, bigger enemies, everything is much bigger.


----------



## MontalvoMC

@AMD655
Im sorry that doesn't make sense to me. The characters on the screen do not change in size. your screen size is just smaller and the image is stretched to a larger scale making it appear bigger maybe easier to hit targets, or what Dubbed said your getting less dropped frames so your reaction are hitting the mark a little better.

I play at 1080 with a 560 gtx (336core) i5 3570k(4.4ghz) and I lower my settings all the way to minimum except for Mesh which is ultra i maintain my 60 Fps minimum on all maps with 64 people. If I lower my lower my resolution i still get the same 60 FPS minimum but now i got added screen blur do to pixels being off on an LCD. My hit detection stays the same.

Also if you guys really care about hit detection lower your network smoothing factor (to the left) in the options menu it will show you all opponents as they appear more server sided and not client sided making hit detection much better. Only draw back with the smoothing factor is seeing people do 360's randomly every now and then also you will also see people who are really lagging, teleporting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> @AMD655
> Im sorry that doesn't make sense to me. The characters on the screen do not change in size. your screen size is just smaller and the image is stretched to a larger scale making it appear bigger maybe easier to hit targets, or what Dubbed said your getting less dropped frames so your reaction are hitting the mark a little better.
> 
> I play at 1080 with a 560 gtx (336core) i5 3570k(4.4ghz) and I lower my settings all the way to minimum except for Mesh which is ultra i maintain my 60 Fps minimum on all maps with 64 people. If I lower my lower my resolution i still get the same 60 FPS minimum but now i got added screen blur do to pixels being off on an LCD. My hit detection stays the same.
> 
> Also if you guys really care about hit detection lower your network smoothing factor (to the left) in the options menu it will show you all options as they appear more server sided and not client sided making hit detection much better. Only draw back with the smoothing factor is seeing people do 360's randomly every now and then also you will also see people who are really lagging, teleporting.


I think this makes the most sense.
I can't see why increasing the size of the pixels, making things less clear, would improve hitboxes.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> @AMD655
> Im sorry that doesn't make sense to me. The characters on the screen do not change in size. your screen size is just smaller and the image is stretched to a larger scale making it appear bigger maybe easier to hit targets, or what Dubbed said your getting less dropped frames so your reaction are hitting the mark a little better.
> 
> I play at 1080 with a 560 gtx (336core) i5 3570k(4.4ghz) and I lower my settings all the way to minimum except for Mesh which is ultra i maintain my 60 Fps minimum on all maps with 64 people. If I lower my lower my resolution i still get the same 60 FPS minimum but now i got added screen blur do to pixels being off on an LCD. My hit detection stays the same.
> 
> Also if you guys really care about hit detection lower your network smoothing factor (to the left) in the options menu it will show you all opponents as they appear more server sided and not client sided making hit detection much better. Only draw back with the smoothing factor is seeing people do 360's randomly every now and then also you will also see people who are really lagging, teleporting.


Network smoothing makes it 10x worse for me, and my systems are all above capable 60FPS at 1080p.

I am talking about people with capable systems of 60FPS++ not some bargain basement rig with issues playing on low


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Network smoothing makes it 10x worse for me, and my systems are all above capable 60FPS at 1080p.
> 
> I am talking about people with capable systems of 60FPS++ not some bargain basement rig with issues playing on low


That's rather harsh and unneeded from you there...
Maybe he can't afford a 60+ FPS rig on ultra.

I stand by what he said and I have a "capable rig"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's rather harsh and unneeded from you there...
> Maybe he can't afford a 60+ FPS rig on ultra.
> 
> I stand by what he said and I have a "capable rig"


I was talking about my original post, not his.

And i can read also, he mentioned he get's 60FPS minimum, so a futile bit of sarcasm from me would make me look like a total idiot.

I think you of all people would know i am not like that by now?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hitboxes are much larger at lower res, FPS does not really make a difference if you already above 60 at 1080p or higher.


----------



## MontalvoMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I was talking about my original post, not his.


No offense taken and I understand you mean there.
I will say it will take some time getting used to changing the network smoothing factor. It will change that way you see that game and how it operates. A lot of opponent will be twitching about making it seem harder to hit but after some time you will notice there movement patterns. After some adjustments you get hit marks then you know your really hitting them.

When I used to game with the smoothing factor maxed out I would trade with people all the time. I shoot someone the same time they shoot at me and we both go down. Now i can almost guarantee that if we go toe to toe and if my aim if my aim is spot on I will not trade with you if my shot stays true. Maybe is a placebo effect. I will not know. All I know is that It works for me and I have improved because of it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> No offense taken and I understand you mean there.
> I will say it will take some time getting used to changing the network smoothing factor. It will change that way you see that game and how it operates. A lot of opponent will be twitching about making it seem harder to hit but after some time you will notice there movement patterns. After some adjustments you get hit marks then you know your really hitting them.
> 
> When I used to game with the smoothing factor maxed out I would trade with people all the time. I shoot someone the same time they shoot at me and we both go down. Now i can almost guarantee that if we go toe to toe and if my aim if my aim is spot on I will not trade with you if my shot stays true. Maybe is a placebo effect. I will not know. All I know is that It works for me and I have improved because of it.


I think in most cases it all depends on your network setup at home, i use a wireless connection, and for me, leaving the slider maxed is perfectly fine, if i lower it, i seem to get 1 shot killed, but this happens with full slider too, however, it is worse with a slider closer to my in game ping.

Getting shot around corners happens no matter what i do lol.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> On your i7 920? A friend of mine has a Sandy @ 4.5 Ghz on a single 780 and still doesn't see 99% usage regularly. I had thought HT hurts this game...at least it did in one article. But now that I'm searching I'm finding some folks that think it really helps. Interesting...and possibly a bit of a bummer now that my 4670K is out of return policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, I see 99% usage in Tomb Raider consistently. So it's a BF3 issue for me. So even Back to Karkand 64 gives you 99 all the time? Just to be clear, you're settings are all ultra and 4x MSAA?
> 
> Sadly, I will not get to try out Haswell this weekend as the new board was throwing out memory and ide errors. Old system's back in the case and working fine. Hoping it's a bad board and not a memory incompatibility. Or worse...and rare, a defective CPU!


I turned HT off simply because very few games use it and gameplay is smoother and more responsive in BF3 with it off. And as a side benefit I can clock it higher and it runs cooler. I run with all settings on low except mesh (ultra) and 2xAA. I'll have to get back to you on the Karkand usage as lately I've just been trying to clean up the stupid assignments and the easiest way to do most of those is infantry maps.

You guys should put those battle reports on the fridge.


----------



## Jodiuh

If you get a chance and don't mind, ultra everything, 4x MSAA, no FXAA, 64/64 on Back to Karkand and let me know what ur usage minimum is.

Your 920 (?) is clocked, right?

I'm actually glad to hear u say HT does funny stuff with BF3, lol. I was starting to question my i5 choice! Down with HT! DOWN WITH HT! WOOOOooooo!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If you get a chance and don't mind, ultra everything, 4x MSAA, no FXAA, 64/64 on Back to Karkand and let me know what ur usage minimum is.
> 
> You're 920 (?) is clocked, right?
> 
> I'm actually glad to hear u say HT does funny stuff with BF3, lol. I was starting to question my i5 choice! Down with HT! DOWN WITH HT! WOOOOooooo!


I know my 480 runs at 99% MOST of the time, B2K especially at max, GPU bottleneck..

780's i get around 60-99% almost all the time, but i play BF3 at 1080p due to the size difference at 1440p, kind of throws me off.

Dual 7770's and the Phenom II, 99% pegged i think, my bro uses that PC though, my missus keep stealing my old hag rig for a bit of plants vs zombies and Angry birds


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, your GPU usage, should be near max, no matter what CPU you have.


nope it matters, If i had your CPU I'd have 90%+ but with a 965BE I only use 40-70% of my GPU in 64p ultra MSAA x4 1080p downscaled to 720p.
It mostly stays at 15-30% When I used my Q6600(stock 2.4) and my 7870XT, what a bottleneck lol, I was still able to play any SP game with 50+ fps with max settings though on that CPU, if I went into a 64p server, my frames would drop down to about 20 give or take a few if i had more then 10 people on my screen, I still get those drops but I stay above 30fps with my 965BE so I don't mind.

I really need to get a new CPU before Bf4 comes out!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> nope it matters, If i had your CPU I'd have 90%+ but with a 965BE I only use 40-70% of my GPU in 64p ultra MSAA x4 1080p downscaled to 720p.
> It mostly stays at 15-30% When I used my Q6600(stock 2.4) and my 7870XT, what a bottleneck lol, I was still able to play any SP game with 50+ fps with max settings though on that CPU, if I went into a 64p server, my frames would drop down to about 20 give or take a few if i had more then 10 people on my screen, I still get those drops but I stay above 30fps with my 965BE so I don't mind.
> 
> I really need to get a new CPU before Bf4 comes out!


Strange, do you have an OC on your CPU?

Also, are you up to date with drivers/ chipset stuff?

Have no issues with a 4.2ghz x4 B55 chip, but i have a high end 790FX chipset AM3 board too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> If you get a chance and don't mind, ultra everything, 4x MSAA, no FXAA, 64/64 on Back to Karkand and let me know what ur usage minimum is.
> 
> Your 920 (?) is clocked, right?
> 
> I'm actually glad to hear u say HT does funny stuff with BF3, lol. I was starting to question my i5 choice! Down with HT! DOWN WITH HT! WOOOOooooo!


I always have HT on. I video render, that's why and rather have what I paid for.
Utterly stupid to buy an i7 then disable HT. What was the reason of buying an i7 int he first place if that's what you're going to do!? Beyond me.
But there's been a lot of arguments and counter arguments of HT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> nope it matters, If i had your CPU I'd have 90%+ but with a 965BE I only use 40-70% of my GPU in 64p ultra MSAA x4 1080p downscaled to 720p.
> It mostly stays at 15-30% When I used my Q6600(stock 2.4) and my 7870XT, what a bottleneck lol, I was still able to play any SP game with 50+ fps with max settings though on that CPU, if I went into a 64p server, my frames would drop down to about 20 give or take a few if i had more then 10 people on my screen, I still get those drops but I stay above 30fps with my 965BE so I don't mind.
> 
> I really need to get a new CPU before Bf4 comes out!


wow! That's horrible lol!


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Strange, do you have an OC on your CPU?
> 
> Also, are you up to date with drivers/ chipset stuff?
> 
> Have no issues with a 4.2ghz x4 B55 chip, but i have a high end 790FX chipset AM3 board too.


Yea Im up to date with drivers, not 100% sure about chipset stuff?
Im oc'd to 3.8, which for some reason I see 0 ingame performance difference from stock, and my GPU usage stays about the same, maybe 5% difference here and there but it isn't really noticeable.

here is thread I made about when I first tried OCing my 965be
http://www.overclock.net/t/1405127/amd-phenom-x4-965-be-first-cpu-overclocking-need-some-insight/50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow! That's horrible lol!


yes, yes it is







but I can still play what i want at max settings. Only game I've seen at 99% is crysis 3 maxed settings MSAA x4 1080p downscaled to 720p and I still hold 30-60 fps, and 30 fps is being when I get a CPU intensive spot.

only game I've had to turn a setting off is witcher 2 ubersampling, I hold a good 30-40 fps most of the time but every once and a while I'll drop down to like 15







without it I hold a steady 40-60


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Another nice recon session,unlocked the SOFLAM.This kit is as barebones as it gets lol.


----------



## Hl86

Windows 7 -> Windows 8
60-> 120 fps
Faulty windows it must be


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Windows 7 -> Windows 8
> 60-> 120 fps
> Faulty windows it must be


what?
Didn't get that.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> to what dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I ordered these after work yesterday. 4670k & Gigabyte Z87X-D3H

Looking at some RAM right now. Not sure if I want anything higher than 1.6v RAM-wise.

This plus an MSI GTX 760.

Not a monster but, I just figured it's time to crawl out of the Stone Age...wanna be ready for BF4.

Maybe these stix: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Yea Im up to date with drivers, not 100% sure about chipset stuff?
> Im oc'd to 3.8, which for some reason I see 0 ingame performance difference from stock, and my GPU usage stays about the same, maybe 5% difference here and there but it isn't really noticeable.
> 
> here is thread I made about when I first tried OCing my 965be
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405127/amd-phenom-x4-965-be-first-cpu-overclocking-need-some-insight/50
> yes, yes it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can still play what i want at max settings. Only game I've seen at 99% is crysis 3 maxed settings MSAA x4 1080p downscaled to 720p and I still hold 30-60 fps, and 30 fps is being when I get a CPU intensive spot.
> 
> only game I've had to turn a setting off is witcher 2 ubersampling, I hold a good 30-40 fps most of the time but every once and a while I'll drop down to like 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without it I hold a steady 40-60


If you can find a 1090t or 1100t and your mobo can handle the load, they do pretty good on bf3. I had a 4.2ghz 1100t when bf3 launched, my then gtx570 would bounce around 96-99% use, I figure todays 770 would still be in the 90s all the time


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I ordered these after work yesterday. 4670k & Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
> 
> Looking at some RAM right now. Not sure if I want anything higher than 1.6v RAM-wise.
> 
> This plus an MSI GTX 760.
> 
> Not a monster but, I just figured it's time to crawl out of the Stone Age...wanna be ready for BF4.
> 
> Maybe these stix: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series


Was thinking of updaing old hag to a Z87 platform, not really sure though, also tempted in buying MSI HAWK 760's with an MSI M-power board if i do.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Was thinking of updaing old hag to a Z87 platform, not really sure though, also tempted in buying MSI HAWK 760's with an MSI M-power board if i do.


Nice.

I've got a lot of reading to do. I haven't really been keeping up with Haswell and Ivy so I have no idea where to even begin with overclocking. Gonna spend some time reading through the guides today.









*EDIT* @ Ghost12 I'm on the EGG now, I'll see what's up with that RAM. Was looking at some 2400 Vulcan RAM but it's 1.65v, seems awfully high. I'll definitely look at that Patriot black mamba gen 3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I ordered these after work yesterday. 4670k & Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
> 
> Looking at some RAM right now. Not sure if I want anything higher than 1.6v RAM-wise.
> 
> This plus an MSI GTX 760.
> 
> Not a monster but, I just figured it's time to crawl out of the Stone Age...wanna be ready for BF4.
> 
> Maybe these stix: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series


I just got some good ram for the Z87 - 2133 stock but only change a single timing and does 2400 on xmp. Was cheap as well. Patriot black mamba gen 3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I ordered these after work yesterday. 4670k & Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
> 
> Looking at some RAM right now. Not sure if I want anything higher than 1.6v RAM-wise.
> 
> This plus an MSI GTX 760.
> 
> Not a monster but, I just figured it's time to crawl out of the Stone Age...wanna be ready for BF4.
> 
> Maybe these stix: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series


why the 760?
I would go for the GTX680 if I were you, beats the 760 and is cheaper.

As for haswell, your call, I would still save money and go for the Ivy's.
Unless you want to spend more money for an iGPU boost








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I just got some good ram for the Z87 - 2133 stock but only change a single timing and does 2400 on xmp. Was cheap as well. Patriot black mamba gen 3.


Utterly pointless spending money on high clock rams.
It's great if you bench like 24/7, however if you are a day to day user, you won't see a difference between 1600 and 2400.
Why?
Because of the IMC's on your CPU's.
Look it up, at least that's the case for Ivy Bridge.
1600mhz is what they could handle.
Anything above it was just over the top for users like you and me.

I would just go for RELIABLE RAM.

Corsair, Samsung and Kingston are the only 3 brands I personally trust.
G-skills is winning my confidence though too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I've got a lot of reading to do. I haven't really been keeping up with Haswell and Ivy so I have no idea where to even begin with overclocking. Gonna spend some time reading through the guides today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* @ Ghost12 I'm on the EGG now, I'll see what's up with that RAM. Was looking at some 2400 Vulcan RAM but it's 1.65v, seems awfully high. I'll definitely look at that Patriot black mamba gen 3.


Swag and I got an excellent guide for Ivy on here.
Covers everything.
And if you are a visual learner like myself, I have 3x 20min videos for you to endure.

I would suggest de-lidding if I were you. But that's your call.
Will keep your temps down a HECK of a lot.
You just need balls to delid.
I grew them as I did it


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why the 760?
> I would go for the GTX680 if I were you, beats the 760 and is cheaper.
> 
> As for haswell, your call, I would still save money and go for the Ivy's.
> Unless you want to spend more money for an iGPU boost


Lol, now is not the incorrect time to buy any gpu, especially last gen. Haswell is more than an igpu boost. Faster architecture. Ivy is also a dead socket, 1150 has a revision to come.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, now is not the incorrect time to buy any gpu, especially last gen. Haswell is more than an igpu boost. Faster architecture. Ivy is also a dead socket, 1150 has a revision to come.


Benchmarks say otherwise.
If benchmarks tell me otherwise, what man I supposed to feel when using it daily?

As for "not the time to buy gpu's" are you outta your mind?
6 series Nvidia IS THE TIME to buy GPU's.
They have dropped incredibly in price and i don't see how they will get cheaper, until 8 series is out.
A 660ti can be had for £100-140 - that's a STEAL for a GPU that runs bf3 on ultra @ 60fps, with EASE.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Benchmarks say otherwise.
> If benchmarks tell me otherwise, what man I supposed to feel when using it daily?
> 
> As for "not the time to buy gpu's" are you outta your mind?
> 6 series Nvidia IS THE TIME to buy GPU's.
> They have dropped incredibly in price and i don't see how they will get cheaper, until 8 series is out.
> A 660ti can be had for £100-140 - that's a STEAL for a GPU that runs bf3 on ultra @ 60fps, with EASE.


We will see what happens to the 6 prices next month when the new Amd drops. I cinebenched my 4770 v my brother in laws 3770 yesterday, i beat him out with 300mhz less clock. Lets test if you want


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why the 760?
> I would go for the GTX680 if I were you, beats the 760 and is cheaper.
> 
> As for haswell, your call, I would still save money and go for the Ivy's.
> Unless you want to spend more money for an iGPU boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly pointless spending money on high clock rams.
> It's great if you bench like 24/7, however if you are a day to day user, you won't see a difference between 1600 and 2400.
> Why?
> Because of the IMC's on your CPU's.
> Look it up, at least that's the case for Ivy Bridge.
> 1600mhz is what they could handle.
> Anything above it was just over the top for users like you and me.
> 
> I would just go for RELIABLE RAM.
> 
> Corsair, Samsung and Kingston are the only 3 brands I personally trust.
> G-skills is winning my confidence though too.
> Swag and I got an excellent guide for Ivy on here.
> Covers everything.
> And if you are a visual learner like myself, I have 3x 20min videos for you to endure.
> 
> I would suggest de-lidding if I were you. But that's your call.
> Will keep your temps down a HECK of a lot.
> You just need balls to delid.
> I grew them as I did it


Went Haswell because I'm not really an enthusiast. I'm more a casual pc gamer I guess. So this rig will be with me for a couple/few years, figured I'd grab the latest gen and roll with it til the wheels fall off.

Where are your videos? I'll have a look.

Edit: Found your vids bro, having a look now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lol, now is not the incorrect time to buy any gpu, especially last gen. Haswell is more than an igpu boost. *Faster architecture. Ivy is also a dead socket,* 1150 has a revision to come.


That was my reasoning.

BF4 looks like it's gonna be really "heavy," like, hardware intensive--looks like it'll have a lot going on all over the place at once. I'm sure my new little rig will do fine at 1080p though


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> Went Haswell because I'm not really an enthusiast. I'm more a casual pc gamer I guess. So this rig will be with me for a couple/few years, figured I'd grab the latest gen and roll with it til the wheels fall off.
> 
> Where are your videos? I'll have a look.
> That was my reasoning.
> 
> BF4 looks like it's gonna be really "heavy," like, hardware intensive--looks like it'll have a lot going on all over the place at once. I'm sure my new little rig will do fine at 1080p though


You will be fine with your choice crash, i am really impressed with this, its a lottery they say with overclocking the same with ivy in regards high clocks. I get 4.4 on a £30 air cooler with this cpu.


----------



## amd655

I really think the 760's are great cards, here is the results for the HAWK from MSI...




They suck less power, they run with GPU BOOST 2.0, and also the price is decent, 230 pounds for a highly clockable, over spec'd GPU, it's pretty nice.


----------



## Ghost12

@Dubbed, most of what you post is just your opinion, you should really clarify that more. Advising someone to delid yet tell them high clock ram is pointless lol, kinda contradicting yourself. Why delid an expensive cpu for a 4.5 oc? you would see little to no improvement in games with a few extra mhz that could have been achieved with the lid on. Advising people to buy last gen dead socket cpu and last gen cards. Your advice is biased by your purchase justification.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> We will see what happens to the 6 prices next month when the new Amd drops. I cinebenched my 4770 v my brother in laws 3770 yesterday, i beat him out with 300mhz less clock. Lets test if you want


oh nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> You will be fine with your choice crash, i am really impressed with this, its a lottery they say with overclocking the same with ivy in regards high clocks. I get 4.4 on a £30 air cooler with this cpu.


Agreed lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I really think the 760's are great cards, here is the results for the HAWK from MSI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They suck less power, they run with GPU BOOST 2.0, and also the price is decent, 230 pounds for a highly clockable, over spec'd GPU, it's pretty nice.


I agree the 760s are really well priced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Dubbed, most of what you post is just your opinion, you should really clarify that more. Advising someone to delid yet tell them high clock ram is pointless lol, kinda contradicting yourself. Why delid an expensive cpu for a 4.5 oc? you would see little to no improvement in games with a few extra mhz that could have been achieved with the lid on. Advising people to by last gen dead socket cpu and last gen cards. Your advice is biased by your purchase justification.


I'm not giving an opinion mate. Just facts. As I said google it.
Delid is not only for raising clocks - it is for reducing TEMPS, which then YIELDS higher POSSIBLE OC's, due to your thermal restrictions being removed.
I delidding, not because I was reaching the end of my OC, but I delidded to reduce my temps by 20c. Which in turn gives me lower fan noise and a quieter PC.
I run at 4.5ghz @ 1.27v I could try pushing for 5ghz if I wanted to, my temps are no higher than 70c whilst FOLDING.
But I see no point in doing so and prefer a quieter PC.

As for what you said on "dead socket" heck see what AMD JUST posted.
680 beats 760, period. There's no real discussion about that.
680 costs £215-230
760 costs £230-260

So where's my logic? Simple, look at the number, look at the prices, then come back to me.
On that note: Old isn't always bad.

True OC'ers would prefer sandybridge over ivybridge, SIMPLY because the chip is soldered.
So depends on your needs and wants.

I personally don't see the gains in haswell (looked at benches when it was released) and sure it beast the ivy by a MINUSCULE amount in performance, but where haswell REALLY SHINES is in the iGPU department.

If I was building a PC for my mum again, I would put her on Haswell, period. As she uses iGPU. Me on the other hand, I can save the money and put that towards a better REAL GPU.


----------



## amd655

Well in BF3 with a OC of:



It manages...



I am even sure with a bios mod, i could score 1300mhz+ they are definitely no slouch lol.


----------



## Ghost12

@confused.com. Amd you have just shown a gpuz from a 760. Which rig is this one in?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @confused.com. Amd you have just shown a gpuz from a 760. Which rig is this one in?


It is in TPU's test suite o.0


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oh nice!
> Agreed lol
> I agree the 760s are really well priced.
> I'm not giving an opinion mate. Just facts. As I said google it.
> Delid is not only for raising clocks - it is for reducing TEMPS, which then YIELDS higher POSSIBLE OC's, due to your thermal restrictions being removed.
> I delidding, not because I was reaching the end of my OC, but I delidded to reduce my temps by 20c. Which in turn gives me lower fan noise and a quieter PC.
> I run at 4.5ghz @ 1.27v I could try pushing for 5ghz if I wanted to, my temps are no higher than 70c whilst FOLDING.
> But I see no point in doing so and prefer a quieter PC.
> 
> As for what you said on "*dead socket*" heck see what AMD JUST posted.
> 680 beats 760, period. There's no real discussion about that.
> 680 costs £215-230
> 760 costs £230-260
> 
> So where's my logic? Simple, look at the number, look at the prices, then come back to me.
> On that note: Old isn't always bad.
> 
> True OC'ers would prefer sandybridge over ivybridge, SIMPLY because the chip is soldered.
> 
> *Your talking about things not even related now. Dead socket, re read your post, The socket is the cpu, ie 1155 and nothing to do with gpu. I would think the 680 beats the 760 also as to my knowledge and correct me if i am wrong you are comparing another level cards. I thought the 680 was replaced by the 770. The 760 replaces the 660ti. I never said there was anything wrong with old as you call it, i said there was something wrong with you advising people to buy last gen just because you have*
> So depends on your needs and wants.
> 
> I personally don't see the gains in haswell (looked at benches when it was released) and sure it beast the ivy by a MINUSCULE amount in performance, but where haswell REALLY SHINES is in the iGPU department.
> 
> If I was building a PC for my mum again, I would put her on Haswell, period. As she uses iGPU. Me on the other hand, I can save the money and put that towards a better REAL GPU.


----------



## EliteReplay

GTX760 is good in BF3... but what about Crysis3, sleeping dog, Metro last light? with all eye candy ON?


----------



## Ghost12

@dubbed i think we cross posted while you were editing so i have bolded my part lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well in BF3 with a OC of:
> 
> 
> 
> It manages...
> 
> 
> 
> I am even sure with a bios mod, i could score 1300mhz+ they are definitely no slouch lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @confused.com. Amd you have just shown a gpuz from a 760. Which rig is this one in?


you can't compare OC;ed vs stock - that's just ridiculous ghost.
Then put a 680 OC'ed and see what that gets

I honestly don't care as I'm really happy with my purchases, I'm just saying this for crash.

Also one should note is that the REFERENCE 680 or is it an MSI etc 680? As that makes a huge difference.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> GTX760 is good in BF3... but what about Crysis3, sleeping dog, Metro last light? with all eye candy ON?












Not sure about Hitman, but the rest are good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^nice!
Good job Nvidia I must say!


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *you can't compare OC;ed vs stock - that's just ridiculous ghost.*
> Then put a 680 OC'ed and see what that gets
> 
> *I honestly don't care as I'm really happy with my purchases, I'm just saying this for crash.*
> 
> Also one should note is that the REFERENCE 680 or is it an MSI etc 680? As that makes a huge difference.


What are you talking about now, where have i compared stock v oc? I never said you should not be happy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> What are you talking about now, where have i compared stock v oc? I never said you should not be happy


bro, the benchmark results, show 680 vs 760 correct?
Then a 760 OC'ed vs a STOCK 680 -> that's not something one should compare, without showing the OC'ed 680, 670 660ti etc


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bro, the benchmark results, show 680 vs 760 correct?
> Then a 760 OC'ed vs a STOCK 680 -> that's not something one should compare, without showing the OC'ed 680, 670 660ti etc


I have not posted any benchmarks. AMD did, and you still have not answered, to my knowledge the 770 replaced the 680 and the 760 the 660ti.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bro, the benchmark results, show 680 vs 760 correct?
> Then a 760 OC'ed vs a STOCK 680 -> that's not something one should compare, without showing the OC'ed 680, 670 660ti etc


Here you go.

680 Lightning.




http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_680_Lightning/31.html

760 HAWK.




http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_760_HAWK/29.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have not posted any benchmarks. AMD did


om nom nom I need a cup of tea, I'm tired lol.
Yeah you are right dude









Hey, when we gonna hit up BF3 together!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> 680 Lightning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_680_Lightning/31.html
> 
> 760 HAWK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_760_HAWK/29.html


VERY NICE!
Minor point though:
the resolutions aren't the same


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> om nom nom I need a cup of tea, I'm tired lol.
> Yeah you are right dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, when we gonna hit up BF3 together!?


It has taken me days to get this system up and running, not in a hardware sense but is Os and transferring and installing software. Gone back to windows 7 as the missus has kept my 8 on my fx8320 rig lol. Just about finished installing everything over. In a hardware sense it took me all of ten minutes to overclock this thing lol, I read the haswell thread and they are neck deep in a multitude of settings and voltages and I only had to change 3. So not really played yet


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> om nom nom I need a cup of tea, I'm tired lol.
> Yeah you are right dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, when we gonna hit up BF3 together!?
> VERY NICE!
> Minor point though:
> the resolutions aren't the same


Yeah i noticed that, also different drivers.


----------



## amd655

This would look sick, i think i may update old hag just for the sexiness


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> It has taken me days to get this system up and running, not in a hardware sense but is Os and transferring and installing software. Gone back to windows 7 as the missus has kept my 8 on my fx8320 rig lol. Just about finished installing everything over. In a hardware sense it took me all of ten minutes to overclock this thing lol, I read the haswell thread and they are neck deep in a multitude of settings and voltages and I only had to change 3. So not really played yet


yeah OC'ing is easy, it can even be done by a 5yr old using ai suite - but if you want a fully stable rig, then you'll have to follow the guides


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah OC'ing is easy, it can even be done by a 5yr old using ai suite - but if you want a fully stable rig, then you'll have to follow the guides


I am stable. No overclocking software here.

@amd, I like those mpower and I was very close to clicking buy, just have fancied a ROG board for a while so went that way instead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This would look sick, i think i may update old hag just for the sexiness


If you scroll fast enough you see more ram hahahaha
That's dazzling









And yeah muchos sexy.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am stable. No overclocking software here.
> 
> @amd, I like those mpower and I was very close to clicking buy, just have fancied a ROG board for a while so went that way instead.


That is cool, cannot really go wrong with an ROG board


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This would look sick, i think i may update old hag just for the sexiness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That'd look awesome.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about Hitman, but the rest are good.


in dont trust that site... go to ANANDTECH or HARDOC or TechReport


----------



## amd655

I do not trust any site that gives better priced cards better performance than my chosen GPU too :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That is cool, cannot really go wrong with an ROG board


Actually, you can.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8DtZDcMrps&feature=player_embedded

I personally will never buy Asus products, that video just confirms my thoughts on Asus' customer support.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually, you can.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8DtZDcMrps&feature=player_embedded
> 
> I personally will never buy Asus products, that video just confirms my thoughts on Asus' customer support.


Damn........

And i thought the 3 ASUS AMD boards i had was just my bad luck o.0

That now seals the deal for me and my ban on ASUS hardware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Damn........
> 
> And i thought the 3 ASUS AMD boards i had was just my bad luck o.0
> 
> That now seals the deal for me and my ban on ASUS hardware.


People say I'm bias.
In the last 10yrs, the ONLY things PC wise that have been RMA'ed have ALL been Asus, and ONLY asus related.
-Motherboards
-Soundcard
-Screen
-Laptops

Had enough of them, won't buy another product nor recommend, nor want to even touch them.
I regret having bought the Z77 noobtooth. Wish I got the Mpower by MSI.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People say I'm bias.
> In the last 10yrs, the ONLY things PC wise that have been RMA'ed have ALL been Asus, and ONLY asus related.
> -Motherboards
> -Soundcard
> -Screen
> -Laptops
> 
> Had enough of them, won't buy another product nor recommend, nor want to even touch them.
> I regret having bought the Z77 noobtooth. Wish I got the Mpower by MSI.


No probs with my screen, but never had a "good" ASUS board, i thought it was just bad luck, i had 790 chipset/880G chipset boards, all had massive stability problems with a lowly Phenom II 955....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People say I'm bias.
> In the last 10yrs, the ONLY things PC wise that have been RMA'ed have ALL been Asus, and ONLY asus related.
> -Motherboards
> -Soundcard
> -Screen
> -Laptops
> 
> Had enough of them, won't buy another product nor recommend, nor want to even touch them.
> I regret having bought the Z77 noobtooth. Wish I got the Mpower by MSI.


In this house have a socket 775 Asus deluxe, 990fx sabertooth and a rog maximus gene, Asus gtx560ti and never had a problem with any Asus product ever. I am sure you could find or cherry pick a poor review for any piece of pc hardware or any thing at all really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In this house have a socket 775 Asus deluxe, 990fx sabertooth and a rog maximus gene, Asus gtx560ti and never had a problem with any Asus product ever. I am sure you could find or cherry pick a poor review for any piece of pc hardware or any thing at all really.


Of course you could, but I have first hand experience with it lol.
So I truest my own judgement there - that review just affirms my thoughts on Asus.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In this house have a socket 775 Asus deluxe, 990fx sabertooth and a rog maximus gene, Asus gtx560ti and never had a problem with any Asus product ever. I am sure you could find or cherry pick a poor review for any piece of pc hardware or any thing at all really.


I had a P67-GD53 that went bad, the ram would no longer work in dual channel, this was before i changed it out to the EVGA Z68 SLi..

Image: See how there is only 1 stick of ram? Bios would not pass post with 2 in the board, EVGA board fixed it











EVGA...


My AMD AM3 MSI 790FX-GD70 is a rock solid board, absolute beast at overclocking too, had my Phenom at 4.5ghz!


----------



## Ghost12

I am only playing on one card right now, wife has the other lol and I did not want to buy until hawaii drops. I am chomping at the bit to get my new gpu for this rig and get into bf4.

Edit @amd I guess I am lucky then. I have not had any pc components go bad from any brand until a week ago when my new 1440p lasted 48hrs


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am only playing on one card right now, wife has the other lol and I did not want to buy until hawaii drops. I am chomping at the bit to get my new gpu for this rig and get into bf4.
> 
> Edit @amd I guess I am lucky then. I have not had any pc components go bad from any brand until a week ago when my new 1440p lasted 48hrs


Luck of the draw i guess


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Luck of the draw i guess


Sounds like my P5K premium 775 issue I had.
That was down to BIOS I presumed.
Asus tried to help, but ended up wasting my time and money (Spent around £70 on the boar,d and spent £30-40 posting it to them 3x)
End of the day, nothing changed. Same crap.


----------



## amd655

Do i cower? at the risk of my very existence with my missus beating me to death?

Or do i do it?


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Do i cower? at the risk of my very existence with my missus beating me to death?
> 
> Or do i do it?
> 
> 
> 
> £459 for a 760???????????? look in the right place lol
> 
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18539516


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*


That is 2...

Pls..............


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That is 2...
> 
> Pls..............


lol my bad. just saw the £££££££

Not really looked at Nvidia cards as prefer the Amd but I must admit, wholly dependent on next months release I am currently eyeing the 780lightning to go with this new rig.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Do i cower? at the risk of my very existence with my missus beating me to death?
> 
> Or do i do it?


would be a beauty of a setup mate
I woudl still pick the 680 over the 760 - but that's your call







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol my bad. just saw the £££££££
> 
> Not really looked at Nvidia cards as prefer the Amd but I must admit, wholly dependent on next months release I am currently eyeing the 780lightning to go with this new rig.


AMD is better for multi-screen support
They also go their act together regarding drivers.

In sept 2012 when I looked, EVERY nvidia card wiped the floor of the amd's in game benchmarks
As soon as AMD got their act together in feb2013, amd wiped the floor of nvidia cards, and were also cheaper.

Now it is a level playing field. Comes down to choice and also what you intend to use them for AND if you are interested in OC'ing.
For me it ended up being nvidia, as I don't see myself getting a larger setup that a 1 screen monitor.


----------



## amd655

I think i will wait until next months wages, something tells me not to go for it right now...

Ya know... always go with your gut


----------



## Sadmoto

So Ive been messing with my overclock on my 965BE and here is some funky stuff Ive found

3.4(stock) to 3.8 = 0 ingame performance I stay around 30 to 60 fps varying on how many people are inserver and onscreen doing stuff.
3.9= my min fps went up by 10fps and my peak fps by 20, I now sit at 60+ going upto 90 and drop down to 40 instead during CPU intensive times.

why would from 3.8 to 3.9 give me 10 fps when the previous .4 give nothing?

sadly 3.9 isn't stable for me (yet) I have to mess with my ram.

and even with the increase of performance, when I was ingame, I was using about 5% LESS of my GPU sitting at 40-50% instead of 50-60% usage I did at 3.4-3.8.









weird stuff... but none the less, I want that 10fps!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I think i will wait until next months wages, something tells me not to go for it right now...
> 
> Ya know... always go with your gut


Why are you going SLI out of interest?
Any need to right now?

If I were you, wait for the prices to settle and the 680s to get to £200 mark - then you'll have a cracking deal, I think.
That's what I would do if I were going to buy the system you just linked







!
(You get more bang for buck)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why are you going SLI out of interest?
> Any need to right now?
> 
> *If I were you, wait for the prices to settle* and the 680s to get to £200 mark - then you'll have a cracking deal, I think.
> That's what I would do if I were going to buy the system you just linked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> (You get more bang for buck)


+1, i am in the same queue lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why are you going SLI out of interest?
> Any need to right now?
> 
> If I were you, wait for the prices to settle and the 680s to get to £200 mark - then you'll have a cracking deal, I think.
> That's what I would do if I were going to buy the system you just linked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> (You get more bang for buck)


Well it is just to replace my 1155 rig.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*


It would take a much higher total for me to get into trouble.....I say do it.....can't hear her anyway with your headphones on playing BF4 amirite?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well it is just to replace my 1155 rig.


does it need replacing?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> does it need replacing?


Not particularly.

Why you trying to stop me wasting money?


----------



## amd655

Just had a funny match with Saiga 12K and M1911 suppressed









We still lost :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68655716/791518471/

No explosive server.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Because you can wait to upgrade later. If there's no need, no need to waste money mate. Up to you, your cash lol


----------



## amd655

I know i said i probably will not be doing any more BF3 vids, well i guess i am going back on that, i am throwing that match into a vid, the Saiga 12K + M1911 suppressed is a beast combination, you will see why once it is uploaded


----------



## amd655

Not sure if this will work...............

###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################
###########################################################


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just had a funny match with Saiga 12K and M1911 suppressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We still lost :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68655716/791518471/
> 
> No explosive server.


Quote:


> I know i said i probably will not be doing any more BF3 vids, well i guess i am going back on that, i am throwing that match into a vid, the Saiga 12K + M1911 suppressed is a beast combination, you will see why once it is uploaded smile.gif


----------



## IAmDay

Will I see any perfromance bumps if I overclock my 680? My 3570K is already @ 4.0GHz (4.5 when not gaming)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Will I see any perfromance bumps if I overclock my 680? My 3570K is already @ 4.0GHz (4.5 when not gaming)


probably, but do you need to?
My stock co'ed by MSI 680, gives me over 60FPS.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> probably, but do you need to?
> My stock co'ed by MSI 680, gives me over 60FPS.


Well for some reason BF3 never plays well on my pc. It always stutters and I'm wondering if its my GPU. I play on medium.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Well for some reason BF3 never plays well on my pc. It always stutters and I'm wondering if its my GPU. I play on medium.


you play on MEDIUM!?
With a 680!?
Mate, something sin't right there lol


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you play on MEDIUM!?
> With a 680!?
> Mate, something sin't right there lol


Then tell me why my game doesn't run well unless I do


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Then tell me why my game doesn't run well unless I do


absolutely no idea - it should run as good as mine, seeing as you have the near same specs as me!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Well for some reason BF3 never plays well on my pc. It always stutters and I'm wondering if its my GPU. I play on medium.


You have to try different drivers to find one that doesn't stutter.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You have to try different drivers to find one that doesn't stutter.


Just tried 314.22 Works great


----------



## TheYonderGod

I was playing on the PURE Battlefield server and Teamspeak. They have a script that automatically puts you in a TS channel with your in game squad mates. It also puts everyone(on both teams) in the same channel between rounds. I don't think this guy realized I was in TS with him, lol. If you don't want to watch the whole video skip to 11:30 for lulz.


----------



## theturbofd

Meh got bored and played some TDM with my L96. Went 55-11 I believe and here are some clips I recorded. Obviously use 1080p


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing on the PURE Battlefield server and Teamspeak. They have a script that automatically puts you in a TS channel with your in game squad mates. It also puts everyone(on both teams) in the same channel between rounds. I don't think this guy realized I was in TS with him, lol. If you don't want to watch the whole video skip to 11:30 for lulz.


LOL nice.

Metro can be hilarious.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Meh got bored and played some TDM with my L96. Went 55-11 I believe and here are some clips I recorded. Obviously use 1080p


Nice kills, holding your ground well









If you want to see enemies better, turn shadows to medium, and all AO off, but i know not everyone wants to sacrifice visuals for errr "visuals" (been able to see more)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Nice play YonderGod


----------



## asxx

how many patches bf3 has since it came out?
thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Just tried 314.22 Works great


which were you on before?
That's the driver I'm on since I got the advice from my friend


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> which were you on before?
> That's the driver I'm on since I got the advice from my friend


I was on the like 320.18 and then 320.49 or something. But I read your post and looked under the 314.22 and it has updates for 680's. Everything after that really only benefits the 700 Series or SLI.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I was on the like 320.18 and then 320.49 or something. But I read your post and looked under the 314.22 and it has updates for 680's. Everything after that really only benefits the 700 Series or SLI.


indeed, as I stated, after that it is all the 7 series, SLI and 660 related.
So, is the issue resolved then? No stuttering etc?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asxx*
> 
> how many patches bf3 has since it came out?
> thanks


NO idea.
However a guess would be around 5 or so.
All 5 were "major" upgrades, that were done cross-platform.

And in that time, Origin got about 10 updates itself - for the application that is.

Meanwhile on Steam, Borderlands must have gotten over 10 now. A lot of them being "hot-fixes" which I would have loved to see on BF3, but hey its EA they don't give a flying pig.


----------



## IronWill1991

That's some sick kill streaks you got there, YonderGod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice kills, holding your ground well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see enemies better, turn shadows to medium, and all AO off, but i know not everyone wants to sacrifice visuals for errr "visuals" (been able to see more)


AO? As in SSAO? I'll try that settings. I'm too busy killing and staying alive to admire graphics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I was playing on the PURE Battlefield server and Teamspeak. They have a script that automatically puts you in a TS channel with your in game squad mates. It also puts everyone(on both teams) in the same channel between rounds. I don't think this guy realized I was in TS with him, lol. If you don't want to watch the whole video skip to 11:30 for lulz.


TROLLING THUNDER.
That must be one of the best BF names I've come across hahahaha! Give that man a cookie!
(He was on the opposite team)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's some sick kill streaks you got there, YonderGod.
> AO? As in SSAO? I'll try that settings. I'm too busy killing and staying alive to admire graphics.


Yes mate, Ambient Occlusion creates more realistic looking shadows in real time, but also darkens the whole image making things hard to see sometimes, some games it greatly adds depth and a sense of reality (as much as a game can)

Example:

Dark souls with AO mod, this is VSSAO.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








See a game where you rely on score/winning, you want to have an edge right?

Well AO and shadows do sometimes get in the way, this is why i use medium shadows and no AO no matter what hardware i use in MP FPS games, in single player i more than welcome those settings.


----------



## Ghost12

@Amd - SPOILER


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @Amd - SPOILER


Sorry, sorted.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed, as I stated, after that it is all the 7 series, SLI and 660 related.
> So, is the issue resolved then? No stuttering etc?


Still plays a little weird. I probably should tweak my game a bit.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sorry, sorted.


I have that game and never played it. Amongst many others lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I have that game and never played it. Amongst many others lol


Ahh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Still plays a little weird. I probably should tweak my game a bit.


I just go for "ultra!" and that's it.
Max field of view.


----------



## Ghost12

Just decided to have a quick game before bed, been playing crysis 3 and this

http://gyazo.com/e77f81283ff0b69161adf2e077a3cfeb

Should not have bothered lol


----------



## axel000

I just tried BF3 today







I'm not a huge FPS fan but I'm enjoying the campaign so far. Probably way too late to try to get into the multiplayer side right ?

Picked it up along with the other titles in the Humble Origin bundle.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axel000*
> 
> I just tried BF3 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge FPS fan but I'm enjoying the campaign so far. *Probably way too late to try to get into the multiplayer side right ?
> *
> Picked it up along with the other titles in the Humble Origin bundle.


No, never too late, there are thousands of new players on the humble bundle, especially if planning to play the next version.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axel000*
> 
> I just tried BF3 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a huge FPS fan but I'm enjoying the campaign so far. Probably way too late to try to get into the multiplayer side right ?
> 
> Picked it up along with the other titles in the Humble Origin bundle.


Lots of new players so you should be ok. Give it a try. Reminds me to play the campaign again .....only did once on release. Search for noob friendly or noob only servers there are lots. Not calling you one just saying they have rank cap so you will be playing with new ppl and jerks that got a second account to kill you all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought on Motion blur?
I just reduced it to 15% from 50% and wow...I can see much more clearly now


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought on Motion blur?
> I just reduced it to 15% from 50% and wow...I can see much more clearly now


Just turn it off completely.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Just turn it off completely.


+1


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing on the PURE Battlefield server and Teamspeak. They have a script that automatically puts you in a TS channel with your in game squad mates. It also puts everyone(on both teams) in the same channel between rounds. I don't think this guy realized I was in TS with him, lol. If you don't want to watch the whole video skip to 11:30 for lulz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Meh got bored and played some TDM with my L96. Went 55-11 I believe and here are some clips I recorded. Obviously use 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good run, both of you.


----------



## Sadmoto

Soo I just got this when I tried to start up bf3









has anyone got this before?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: bf3.exe
Application Version: 1.6.0.0
Application Timestamp: 511c9356
Fault Module Name: atidxx32.dll
Fault Module Version: 8.17.10.494
Fault Module Timestamp: 51ae686d
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00160ea3
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## axel000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> No, never too late, there are thousands of new players on the humble bundle, especially if planning to play the next version.


Good to know, thanks


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Soo I just got this when I tried to start up bf3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone got this before?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: bf3.exe
> Application Version: 1.6.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 511c9356
> Fault Module Name: atidxx32.dll
> Fault Module Version: 8.17.10.494
> Fault Module Timestamp: 51ae686d
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 00160ea3
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 0a9e
> Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Additional Information 3: 0a9e
> Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Yep totally random...can play for hours days on end and it doesn't happen...sometimes it does. No rhyme no reason. Seen it on all different configs.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Lots of new players so you should be ok. Give it a try. Reminds me to play the campaign again .....only did once on release. Search for noob friendly or noob only servers there are lots. Not calling you one just saying they have rank cap so you will be playing with new ppl and jerks that got a second account to kill you all.


This explains a lot.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep totally random...can play for hours days on end and it doesn't happen...sometimes it does. No rhyme no reason. Seen it on all different configs.


we'll I've been messing with my OC and it starts if I go above 3.8, it only happens sometimes when the game loads up and sometimes when its loading a new game from the map switch.

it helped some to reinstall display drivers, tried it and still no go for me.


----------



## exyia

haven't had time to play from my injured hand (sadfase). made a video for those wondering about surround

just picked a random round I had footage of

FAMAS
56 - 12 KDR




like if you like, ignore if you don't - thanks for watching


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice setup dude!
What's your rig? (you should fill out the rigbuilder in your sig)


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice setup dude!
> What's your rig? (you should fill out the rigbuilder in your sig)


He tells you at the start. 3930k and titan sli


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> He tells you at the start. 3930k and titan sli


I watched without any sound, and skipped through most of it.
Cheers


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exyia*
> 
> haven't had time to play from my injured hand (sadfase). made a video for those wondering about surround
> 
> just picked a random round I had footage of
> 
> FAMAS
> 56 - 12 KDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like if you like, ignore if you don't - thanks for watching


what is your GPU usage?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought on Motion blur?
> I just reduced it to 15% from 50% and wow...I can see much more clearly now


Off is best. Why introduce blurriness to an FPS? Completely distracting and unnecessary IMO.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Off is best. Why introduce blurriness to an FPS? Completely distracting and unnecessary IMO.


Makes you feel like butter


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Off is best. Why introduce blurriness to an FPS? Completely distracting and unnecessary IMO.


yeah more i looked into it, more I understood - when flying though, makes it look a little more sexy.
But as I don't fly, I'll turn it off completely as suggested by the others too







!
Cheers fellas


----------



## IAmDay

Something fishy is going on. I keep getting Metabans on random servers and they give me links of the ban so I can appeal. But the thing is the servers I have never heard of and there german servers. I live in USA








I just got this ban on me: http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-1e4cab0f-vb312730.html
It's linked to me on MetaBans but the battlelog is some random one. Also on August 15th I got banned from URock but the thing is August 14th is my birthday and I wasn't even in town. I was in Cali with my dad.
I can still go onto all the URock servers even though it says I was banned.
What is going on????????????

Edit; Here is my battlelog:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/mX-Minimal/

Here is the one that keeps getting banned on. I don't even know anyone in Germany:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/OVERCLOCKERSS/



Edit again:
I'm getting banned from Germany but my account locations are:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Could someone be playing on your account?
First point of call would be to contact EA
Second would be to change ALL origin/blog password + recoveries.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could someone be playing on your account?
> First point of call would be to contact EA
> Second would be to change ALL origin/blog password + recoveries.


I'm thinking of doing that right now. But I checked my games and there are no games extra played on my battlelog.
Doesn't look like anyone is on my account.
Played some Rush today. 2 days ago played CQ so no games in between to indicate that I was hacked.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Something fishy is going on. I keep getting Metabans on random servers and they give me links of the ban so I can appeal. But the thing is the servers I have never heard of and there german servers. I live in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this ban on me: http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-1e4cab0f-vb312730.html
> It's linked to me on MetaBans but the battlelog is some random one. Also on August 15th I got banned from URock but the thing is August 14th is my birthday and I wasn't even in town. I was in Cali with my dad.
> I can still go onto all the URock servers even though it says I was banned.
> What is going on????????????
> 
> Edit; Here is my battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/mX-Minimal/
> 
> Here is the one that keeps getting banned on. I don't even know anyone in Germany:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/OVERCLOCKERSS/
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again:
> I'm getting banned from Germany but my account locations are:


http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/OVERCLOCKERSS/reports#rep_68722468 32 1 hit kills with the ump - nice skills

and here is another NO POINT HIDING YOUR REPORTS - http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/OVERCLOCKERSS/reports#rep_68689635


----------



## IAmDay

Thank you ghost for being so helpful.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Something fishy is going on. I keep getting Metabans on random servers and they give me links of the ban so I can appeal. But the thing is the servers I have never heard of and there german servers. I live in USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got this ban on me: http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-viewban-1e4cab0f-vb312730.html
> It's linked to me on MetaBans but the battlelog is some random one. Also on August 15th I got banned from URock but the thing is August 14th is my birthday and I wasn't even in town. I was in Cali with my dad.
> I can still go onto all the URock servers even though it says I was banned.
> What is going on????????????
> 
> Edit; Here is my battlelog:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/mX-Minimal/
> 
> Here is the one that keeps getting banned on. I don't even know anyone in Germany:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/OVERCLOCKERSS/
> 
> 
> 
> Edit again:
> I'm getting banned from Germany but my account locations are:


About as legit as a granny wearing a thong.

KPM is stupidly high for a bolt action...

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=688643f72b09cfe2e6623c2679eae175&p=OVERCLOCKERSS


----------



## IAmDay

See here's the thing. Who is that? It's not me.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> About as legit as a granny wearing a thong.
> 
> KPM is stupidly high for a bolt action...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=688643f72b09cfe2e6623c2679eae175&p=OVERCLOCKERSS


Mad skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!, go into his reports on profiles stats lol, 32 hits 32 kills with ump and a similar with m16 lol. Reports hidden.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Mad skillz!!!!!!!!!!!!!, go into his reports on profiles stats lol, 32 hits 32 kills with ump and a similar with m16 lol. Reports hidden.


Yeah cheater.

Not sure what IAMDAY is getting at though?

Could just be a IP ban


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah cheater.
> 
> Not sure what IAMDAY is getting at though?


I don't don't even know myself. Someone told me to check my Metabans and sure enough I had 3 ban. One I can account for because of language but the other two are linked my account but the GUIDS and battlelogs are some random ones in germany and italy.

None the less:
My first gameplay


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah cheater.
> 
> Not sure what IAMDAY is getting at though?
> 
> Could just be a IP ban


No idea, account could have been hacked, not sure how alias works. Wouldn`t be the first time someone has the audacity to post in the forum to question being caught out lol


----------



## IAmDay

I'm not questioning being caught. I'm not a hacker or cheater. Say and think what you want. I'm just tying to understand why this is happening to my account. Thanks for your time though ghost


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm not questioning being caught. I'm not a hacker or cheater. Say and think what you want. I'm just tying to understand why this is happening to my account. Thanks for your time though ghost


I am not calling you a cheat, I do not know what has happened. The fact you have cheater reports on an alias linked to your account is not disputable, though how and why they got there is from your view point.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I am not calling you a cheat, I do not know what has happened. The fact you have cheater reports on an alias linked to your account is not disputable, though how and why they got there is from your view point.


Exactly. I'm wondering why do I have an Italian and German account bans linked to my American battlelog.


----------



## Ghost12

The metaban`s are from playing the servers, that is simple. What I do not know is how the alias works, if is linked through IP address or what I have no idea. I am sure someone who is used to looking at these things for the last 2 years will post shortly.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> The metaban`s are from playing the servers, that is simple. What I do not know is how the alias works, if is linked through IP address or what I have no idea. I am sure someone who is used to looking at these things for the last 2 years will post shortly.


Alright. Anyways I'm bored. Want to play? You can add me if you want: mX-Minimal


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I'm thinking of doing that right now. But I checked my games and there are no games extra played on my battlelog.
> Doesn't look like anyone is on my account.
> Played some Rush today. 2 days ago played CQ so no games in between to indicate that I was hacked.


Maybe that's just not your reports?
That site could be wrong?

PS>
I can't add you for some reason.
hit me up:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TotallydubbedHD/#

EDIT:
Tried joining a server and got this?


I can join other servers no problem lol.
*Well done EA.*


----------



## IAmDay

Added


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I don't don't even know myself. Someone told me to check my Metabans and sure enough I had 3 ban. One I can account for because of language but the other two are linked my account but the GUIDS and battlelogs are some random ones in germany and italy.
> 
> None the less:
> My first gameplay


Nice helicopter skills. Transport helicopter are harder to fly than attack helicopter for some reason.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maybe that's just not your reports?
> That site could be wrong?
> 
> PS>
> I can't add you for some reason.
> hit me up:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TotallydubbedHD/#
> 
> EDIT:
> Tried joining a server and got this?
> 
> 
> I can join other servers no problem lol.
> *Well done EA.*


Aaaaaahh!!! The puzzle-piece of death! To fix this, try opening ORIGIN ---> Right-click on BF3 icon ---> select "Repair Install" . That worked for me, might also for you


----------



## IronWill1991

I have been trying out different guns for fun at Operation Metro. It's a best map for quick kills besides CQ(I don't have it.). So far, I got 178 kills on SAIGA 12K. It's not a bad gun with slugs. Sometimes people miraculously survived point blank fire and shot me down. In other times I plowed down multiple people. I'm getting bored with this gun. Any different guns I should try it out? I'm thinking of going handgun only.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I have been trying out different guns for fun at Operation Metro. It's a best map for quick kills besides CQ(I don't have it.). So far, I got 178 kills on SAIGA 12K. It's not a bad gun with slugs. Sometimes people miraculously survived point blank fire and shot me down. In other times I plowed down multiple people. I'm getting bored with this gun. Any different guns I should try it out? I'm thinking of going handgun only.


Type 88 bare.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Type 88 bare.


oh gawd no


----------



## Totally Dubbed

PKP seems to be the go-to weapon for lvl100's tired of using M16s.
That's what I've noted from a few games


----------



## exyia

famas









i just noticed i'm at 84 stars with my famas - my next best is 39 with the aug


----------



## IronWill1991

I just start using Famas. Decent gun, terrible iron sight. Plus I'm getting many kills as I can with .44 Magnum.


----------



## IAmDay

So I'm addicted now. Today I uploaded three battlefield gameplays.

You can come check me out if you want.







Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/minimalinhd


----------



## Totally Dubbed

M16A3 - using it on PC now.
Holy mother of god, 500 kills is going to come tonight I feel (400 to go).
Such an easy weapon to get kills with.
Heavy barrel, red dot, foregrip.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M16A3 - using it on PC now.
> Holy mother of god, 500 kills is going to come tonight I feel (400 to go).
> Such an easy weapon to get kills with.
> *Heavy barrel, red dot, foregrip.[/quote*]
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol M16 scrub. Enjoy.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M16A3 - using it on PC now.
> Holy mother of god, 500 kills is going to come tonight I feel (400 to go).
> Such an easy weapon to get kills with.
> Heavy barrel, red dot, foregrip.


What if I told you........


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It doesn't even need a foregrip



It's such an easy gun and works in all ranges and conditions very well foregrip or not. The heavy barrel is a must have ofc though.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What if I told you........
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't even need a foregrip
> 
> 
> 
> It's such an easy gun and works in all ranges and conditions very well foregrip or not. The heavy barrel is a must have ofc though.


I prefer it without the fore grip but when equipped with the m320 can make aiming that unwieldy.


----------



## IAmDay

So I went about finding out about my U Rock ban. Turns out on the Reddit community U Rock has a famous rep of random bans and accusations.
Now in order to play on their servers I have to pay to be pardoned.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M16A3 - using it on PC now.
> Holy mother of god, 500 kills is going to come tonight I feel (400 to go).
> Such an easy weapon to get kills with.
> Heavy barrel, red dot, foregrip.


It's an excellent gun. Little OP, but plenty of people use it, so it kind of balance it out. But why shooting for exact 500 kills?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It's an excellent gun. Little OP, but plenty of people use it, so it kind of balance it out. But why shooting for exact 500 kills?


definitely OP mate - that's why i never use it.
Next up for my is the AK74


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> I prefer it without the fore grip but when equipped with the m320 can make aiming that unwieldy.


Trufax.


----------



## amd655

BF3 seems to be jam packed with cheaters atm...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SF_Louchi/stats/902161821/

4th one in 2 nights :/

And i am now Colonel 100 lol, got my poo bucket medal xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Is there anyway of making icons bigger on the map or making the map bigger? I find it useless - can't see anything on the tiny map?
I end up pressing M and makes everything WAY TOO BIG. Just don't get why it is designed like this.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 seems to be jam packed with cheaters atm...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SF_Louchi/stats/902161821/
> 
> 4th one in 2 nights :/
> 
> And i am now Colonel 100 lol, got my poo bucket medal xD


Bad news on hackers







But congrats on poo bucket


----------



## amd655

512 hours, not too bad xD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/cem_ea_id/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is there anyway of making icons bigger on the map or making the map bigger? I find it useless - can't see anything on the tiny map?
> I end up pressing M and makes everything WAY TOO BIG. Just don't get why it is designed like this.


Yes! and I only play with the map big. Under keybinds go to the last section and there should be something that says full map and something that says zoom map. The first one toggles the map size and I have this bound to a mouse button and hit it whenever I spawn to enlarge it. The second button unlike the first has a memory of its setting. It switches between 3 map modes Normal(default) 2x and Whole. I use the 2x which will increase the radius and keeps the map based on your facing. In combination this creates an OPSAT/SMI radar system to a degree and helps with situational awareness a ton. You will really see the difference of a team that everyone is spamming Q or if they aren't.

DICE is aware of users like myself and are adding customization(according to them at least) options beyond what is available in 3 for 4. Including using a whole separate monitor, tablet or even a smart phone to be your map. This would clear your screen.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 seems to be jam packed with cheaters atm...
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/SF_Louchi/stats/902161821/
> 
> 4th one in 2 nights :/
> 
> And i am now Colonel 100 lol, got my poo bucket medal xD


Might just be a second account. Plenty of those now thanks to the humble bundle.

And congrats on the bucket.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is there anyway of making icons bigger on the map or making the map bigger? I find it useless - can't see anything on the tiny map?
> I end up pressing M and makes everything WAY TOO BIG. Just don't get why it is designed like this.


Push N button to toggle mini-map. Look at the key bindings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 512 hours, not too bad xD
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/stats/791518471/cem_ea_id/


you cam in our game, then you went!

Nom nom M16:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68804462/177435049/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68803850/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68803364/177435049/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes! and I only play with the map big. Under keybinds go to the last section and there should be something that says full map and something that says zoom map. The first one toggles the map size and I have this bound to a mouse button and hit it whenever I spawn to enlarge it. The second button unlike the first has a memory of its setting. It switches between 3 map modes Normal(default) 2x and Whole. I use the 2x which will increase the radius and keeps the map based on your facing. In combination this creates an OPSAT/SMI radar system to a degree and helps with situational awareness a ton. You will really see the difference of a team that everyone is spamming Q or if they aren't.
> 
> DICE is aware of users like myself and are adding customization(according to them at least) options beyond what is available in 3 for 4. Including using a whole separate monitor, tablet or even a smart phone to be your map. This would clear your screen.


Thanks! I'll give this a try


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you cam in our game, then you went!


Yeah.... after getting hit with 2 locked on missiles after fully releasing my flares way before they hit, that was it for me.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you cam in our game, then you went!
> 
> Nom nom M16:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68804462/177435049/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68803850/177435049/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68803364/177435049/
> Thanks! I'll give this a try


Sounds like you are a map watcher like me and if that is the case you will like it.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah.... after getting hit with 2 locked on missiles after fully releasing my flares way before they hit, that was it for me.






I joined on Dubbed, who was just sitting in some bush being a wookie


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah.... after getting hit with 2 locked on missiles after fully releasing my flares way before they hit, that was it for me.


rage quit hahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sounds like you are a map watcher like me and if that is the case you will like it.


that's why I don't like hardcoreI . use the map a lot. In fact when I thought my friend COD, I told him, you don't have to even look at where you are, just follow the map.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> rage quit hahaha
> that's why I don't like hardcoreI . use the map a lot. In fact when I thought my friend COD, I told him, you don't have to even look at where you are, just follow the map.


Ya the 3D spotting helps my strange eyes. I notice small graphics bugs yet somehow miss that wookie hiding.


----------



## IronWill1991

I just had good match at Operation Metro. I decided to try AS VAL again and I realized it's a great gun. Silent, but deadly. The weapon is very accurate and I love the sound of gunfire. I was killing people like it's nobody's business. I got four combat efficiency ribbons.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68808014/323871816/


----------



## IAmDay

Just finished an amazing round. Started in the game losing by 400 tickets and all capped. Finished MVP








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68808279/


----------



## Amhro

did not forget to fly after 2 months break








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68455479/


----------



## IAmDay

I just got a head shot with a knife?


----------



## Ghost12

@dubbed try a lower resolution regards map size, the lower you go the bigger it becomes without the need to blow it up. I have been using lower myself for the map on metro


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I just got a head shot with a knife?


1 hit wonder.


----------



## IAmDay

Here is a cool killstreak


----------



## Ghost12

Check this xfactor vid, quite amusing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxU8Hqtm_k


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Check this xfactor vid, quite amusing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxU8Hqtm_k


He's my favorite youtube BF comment guy!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I just got a head shot with a knife?


If you swipe and not to the animation, yes you can get headshot knifes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> @dubbed try a lower resolution regards map size, the lower you go the bigger it becomes without the need to blow it up. I have been using lower myself for the map on metro


the res of the game?
I'm not playing under 1080P if that's what you mean?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Check this xfactor vid, quite amusing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxU8Hqtm_k


Worlds worst hack lol?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Check this xfactor vid, quite amusing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxU8Hqtm_k
> 
> 
> 
> Worlds worst hack lol?
Click to expand...

xactly. wth was the point of that dumb hack?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> xactly. wth was the point of that dumb hack?


actually a really, really smart hack.
If he is unable to shoot - your other account gets an easier time killing the enemies.
So the hacker probably had two accounts - 1 legit one, and the other one causing those "problems"
It was almost like a "sideways" hack.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> actually a really, really smart hack.
> If he is unable to shoot - your other account gets an easier time killing the enemies.
> So the hacker probably had two accounts - 1 legit one, and the other one causing those "problems"
> It was almost like a "sideways" hack.


And IP addresses.........


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> xactly. wth was the point of that dumb hack?


maybe he was too young(dumb) to setup it correctly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And IP addresses.........


That's true - but that's server side.
Server will ban his IP
But EA will only ban the account (unless they ban IP too?)

So in other words his saving himself his main account from being banned.
Also the hack is quite weird, so some people might not know it is a hack - just think it might be a glitch.
See what i mean?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's true - but that's server side.
> Server will ban his IP
> But EA will only ban the account (unless they ban IP too?)
> 
> So in other words his saving himself his main account from being banned.
> Also the hack is quite weird, so some people might not know it is a hack - just think it might be a glitch.
> See what i mean?


Yeah, but even with what it does, it is WAY OBVIOUS lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, but even with what it does, it is WAY OBVIOUS lol.


haha yeah!
Each hacker to their own I guess lol

I hate hackers. In fact my site is going through problems as we speak - I want a baseball bat....to the hackers' heads.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah!
> Each hacker to their own I guess lol
> 
> I hate hackers. In fact my site is going through problems as we speak - I want a baseball bat....to the hackers' heads.


Game hackers yes I fully endorse your statement....I would even help you. But I don't even know if the word hacker should really be used to describe them....I like cheaters it is in my opinion a more accurate description.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Game hackers yes I fully endorse your statement....I would even help you. But I don't even know if the word hacker should really be used to describe them....I like cheaters it is in my opinion a more accurate description.


very good point.
They are cheaters indeed. I just don't see the point of "cheating" though? Really what's the point at all?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> very good point.
> They are cheaters indeed. I just don't see the point of "cheating" though? Really what's the point at all?


There are cheat communities out there that have sad fun with themselves, basically rejects of society all in one place, or at least i like to hope so o.0


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> very good point.
> They are cheaters indeed. I just don't see the point of "cheating" though? Really what's the point at all?


Hence the bat....there is no point. Cheating in a scholastic environment because your a moron and rich daddy expects gold from you....at least that is understandable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hence the bat....there is no point. Cheating in a scholastic environment because *your* a moron and rich daddy expects gold from you....at least that is understandable.














Forgive me I had to


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^SHOTS FIRED!


----------



## amd655

LOLZORZZ


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive me I had to


you got me....if it is any consolation I am going on around 50ish hours no sleep.

My OCD says edit but for comedic value it remains.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's a clear....


Spoiler: HEADSHAAAT










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> you got me....if it is any consolation I am going on around 50ish hours no sleep.
> 
> My OCD says edit but for comedic value it remains.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^STAHP IIIT! :-D


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It's an excellent gun. Little OP, but plenty of people use it, so it kind of balance it out. But why shooting for exact 500 kills?
> 
> 
> 
> definitely OP mate - that's why i never use it.
> Next up for my is the AK74
Click to expand...

So you must have missed out when the game released, M16 + suppressor = rail gun, with basically 0 recoil. Now that was OP. But still, if you find yourself in closer quarters with it, the suppressor is still excellent, reduces recoil quite a bit from the HB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> So you must have missed out when the game released, M16 + suppressor = rail gun, with basically 0 recoil. Now that was OP. But still, if you find yourself in closer quarters with it, the suppressor is still excellent, reduces recoil quite a bit from the HB.


fair play.
Yeah I always snipe first on every BF game


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Check this xfactor vid, quite amusing
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKxU8Hqtm_k


"Jesus nade" got me. Also his lippy sarcasm with whom I'm guessing is Munchies. I think she should probably lay off the redbull.


----------



## IAmDay

iPhone 5S is a joke. Battlefield 3 time


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> iPhone 5S is a joke. Battlefield 3 time


64 bit on 1 or 2gb ram is what I'll enjoy laughing at.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> "Jesus nade" got me. Also his lippy sarcasm with whom I'm guessing is Munchies. I think she should probably lay off the redbull.


Munchies is a guy, no idea about the girl lol never hear on his vids before


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 64 bit on 1 or 2gb ram is what I'll enjoy laughing at.










But I will be getting the 5C White


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will be getting the 5C White


Or you could get the S3....


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Or you could get the S3....


S4


----------



## Krazee

crapple

Whose down for a few rounds tonight, the wife is out for the next 4 hours


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crapple
> 
> Whose down for a few rounds tonight, the wife is out for the next 4 hours


QUICK GET THEM IN BEFORE SHE GETS BACK!

I'll be on in 20?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> QUICK GET THEM IN BEFORE SHE GETS BACK!
> 
> I'll be on in 20?


I'm friends with dubbed so whatever server he joins I'll get on


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm ready for a game







!
Who's up for it?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm ready for a game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Who's up for it?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/


Me


----------



## jetpuck73

Wish I was at home!!


----------



## Thoth420

Wish my rig wasn't in pieces....I wanna play BF.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

This was posted awhile back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XxAlbertoxX*
> 
> No offense, but I would destroy you all in Battlefield 3
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/reflexxxez/stats/784986027/
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/XxD3cayxX


I happened to be recording while playing a round of Metro earlier today.


----------



## theturbofd

Anyone want to play? I barely have any OCN friends :/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheTurboFD/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone want to play? I barely have any OCN friends :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheTurboFD/


added.

Was going to play today, but forgot how annoying an old PC installing WindowsXP can be! (still doesn't work).
Ended up playing 2-3 rounds, got pissed off, went and played fifa13


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted awhile back.
> I happened to be recording while playing a round of Metro earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


This made me lol. Although quite a unique individual I must admit to Subbing his channel and watching his video uploads..............................muted


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone want to play? I barely have any OCN friends :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheTurboFD/


Added you

Mine is http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Bitemarks666 if anyone wants to add me.

Although I haven't even played a single match yet


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was posted awhile back.
> I happened to be recording while playing a round of Metro earlier today.


LOLz........

It's ok being good, then there is being an ass....

And i think you just kicked it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Only thing that made me watch Metro with two guys using Assault rifled (AEK & M16) was the music. Nothing but the music.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Anyone want to play? I barely have any OCN friends :/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheTurboFD/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Added you
> 
> Mine is http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/Bitemarks666 if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> Although I haven't even played a single match yet


I've been peaking in on the OCN TS3 for BF3 but, nobody really gets on anymore.

Been playing alot more lately, trying to get ready for BF4. I'm usually on after 4 P.M. Central Time for a bit.

Side note: I've had this game since release and I barely got my first in-game defib kills yesterday...like 4 in 1 match. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I've been peaking in on the OCN TS3 for BF3 but, nobody really gets on anymore.
> 
> Been playing alot more lately, trying to get ready for BF4. I'm usually on after 4 P.M. Central Time for a bit.
> 
> Side note: I've had this game since release and I barely got my first in-game defib kills yesterday...like 4 in 1 match. I couldn't stop laughing.


Raidcall seems to be the hot new thing. I don't know why so many FPS people use TS. Mumble is much better and ventrilo is a bit better. Skype is by far the best but only if you are only on with a few people.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Raidcall seems to be the hot new thing. I don't know why so many FPS people use TS. Mumble is much better and ventrilo is a bit better. Skype is by far the best but only if you are only on with a few people.


I'll look into those after work today. I think we have a Mumble server.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> I'll look into those after work today. I think we have a Mumble server.


I really like mumble as its voice activation software is pretty good meaning no need for a push to talk. I have yet to try raidcall but I hear it is super user friendly.


----------



## MCarlo

And whats wrong with TS voice activation?


----------



## IronWill1991

Have you seen this video? It's pretty awesome. First part is like Mission Impossible stuff.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

VERY NICE!
Subbed to him now


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> VERY NICE!
> Subbed to him now


BTW I got my BF3 working! I just had to uninstall BF3 Settings Editor and delete the settings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> BTW I got my BF3 working! I just had to uninstall BF3 Settings Editor and delete the settings.


happy days!
I might play some bf3, but Im in the middle of windows XP updates atm lol

Got these errors whilst trying to get updates:
error code 0x80190194
error code 0x8024D001

SO horrible on a fresh and clean install of XP - but it SEEMS I've got it working now lol


----------



## IAmDay

I own 7 and 8. Debating which one I prefer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I own 7 and 8. Debating which one I prefer.


XP32bit son.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> XP32bit son.


Err what tree did you fall out of?

Vista>>


----------



## IAmDay

I'm playing. Time to own some peeps


----------



## DoomDash

What is the best way to record 1440p footage? Seems like fraps cant keep up recording to normal 7200 rpm hard drives. ALso the least taxing on my game play?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> What is the best way to record 1440p footage? Seems like fraps cant keep up recording to normal 7200 rpm hard drives. ALso the least taxing on my game play?


Dxtory!








http://exkode.com/dxtory-features-en.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Err what tree did you fall out of?
> 
> Vista>>


hahahahaha. NO.
No XP32bit on my old pc - it ran best on XP and 32bit - so I'm re-installing etc.
TAKING FOREVER!!! GOD DAMN UPDATES


----------



## IAmDay

So Dubbed and I go into a rush server to play. A LVLCap fan joins us










Not to mention I think hes a hacker








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/IllLVLCAPIII/stats/284517285/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

We absolutely owned every game we played together







!


----------



## amd655

Not allowed to have fun anymore :/

I had 3 knife kills and some Claymore trolling with the jeep, i am such a noob xD

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68900724/791518471/

Guy on our team raging at all of use, some take this far too seriously.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> We absolutely owned every game we played together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yes we played like 5? Always either you or me as MVP









Edit:
Don't let me drive a tank or anything with guns. Trust me


----------



## amd655

Another cheater









This guy denied it all round, and even my own team would not help me kick him from the game using the vote system.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/OncePawnNowKing/stats/904816482/

No damage mod, and not headshot only, but he magically drops folk faster than ever.

He also started the round mentioning how all COL 100 are noobs, and i stated i am a new col 100 so i don't count.

He said i am a noob, thwn i mentioned his KD which was 3-4 at the time, he then said, i am now going to carry the entire team.

At the end, he did this...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68907616/791518471/

Amazing right?

I mentioned in the chat box to our team this guy seems to be cheating, as he dropped me out of sight with the AN-94, a guy stated ye it explains a lot.

I then typed in the next match, say goodbye to your account, he said, why you going to hack my account?

I said you know exactly why.
He stated hacking blah blah blah and how i am a noob and he is better, he stated he trained LVLcap and all this...

Anyway, just another under the radar cheater, pure scum.


----------



## IAmDay

I decided to make some cool screen shots. Tell me what you think











Didn't want to post all of them. So if you want I can give you a Google drive link to download them


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha
Possibly one of the best names I've come across:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/DuralexFoReal/stats/349534387/

Did good in this one:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68909523/177435049/


----------



## amd655

Just finished a fun round, i am astonished at the amount of hate there is for British people... what is wrong with drinking tea?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68910467/791518471/


----------



## 66racer

I dunno how the cheaters get away with it, I dont run any of those hacks and have been kicked from a forum for some punkbuster issue just this week alone, the last one was just now claiming some illegal driver or something. I at first thought my oc crashed but then saw the red punkbuster screen.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> I dunno how the cheaters get away with it, I dont run any of those hacks and have been kicked from a forum for some punkbuster issue just this week alone, the last one was just now claiming some illegal driver or something. I at first thought my oc crashed but then saw the red punkbuster screen.


Don't worry, i have been kicked and even banned for all sorts lol, the legit players get more hassle than non legit most of the time which sucks ballz.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I decided to make some cool screen shots. Tell me what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't want to post all of them. So if you want I can give you a Google drive link to download them


Looks pretty.


----------



## amd655

It seems BF3 is packed with cheaters, yet another... he has regenerating health...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68913151/791518471/

He got killed by me enough times though, aggro M60 style.


----------



## IronWill1991

I noticed some good players play on lower resolution like 1280x720 compared to 1080p. What are pro and cons on playing lower resolution?


----------



## amd655

Decided to have fun and go mad with the M60E4, i will upload a video of the madness









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68913809/791518471/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I noticed some good players play on lower resolution like 1280x720 compared to 1080p. What are pro and cons on playing lower resolution?


Bigger mini map on maps like nose hair and metro, some claim hit box improvement, though this is technically unfounded. I have been using 13 x 7 something or other myself.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bigger mini map on maps like nose hair and metro, some claim hit box improvement, though this is technically unfounded. I have been using 13 x 7 something or other myself.


I wonder if the z fighting is not visible on lower resos...seems to be in every game that has something far away that you can look at that is not a skybox that exhibits z fighting at 1080. Also curious the difference between 1080 and 1440 in regard to z fighting. I don't think I hate anything more than z fighting. Did I mention z fighting in this post? I don't like it.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I noticed some good players play on lower resolution like 1280x720 compared to 1080p. What are pro and cons on playing lower resolution?


Pros: More FPS, bigger UI (ie minimap), more FPS
Cons: Slightly barely-even-noticeable-while-playing lower quality textures


----------



## amd655

My video was muted for a copyright claim so it is muted by YT, but you can still watch it, just play some of your own music to it lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I wonder if the z fighting is not visible on lower resos...seems to be in every game that has something far away that you can look at that is not a skybox that exhibits z fighting at 1080. Also curious the difference between 1080 and 1440 in regard to z fighting. I don't think I hate anything more than z fighting. Did I mention z fighting in this post? I don't like it.


Happens at all res's mate unfortunately, not really sure why though.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Happens at all res's mate unfortunately, not really sure why though.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Only thing that made me watch Metro with two guys using Assault rifled (AEK & M16) was the music. Nothing but the music.


Well at least you liked the music... lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOLz........
> 
> It's ok being good, then there is being an ass....
> 
> And i think you just kicked it


Ha thanks, just having a little fun with the video though. I Can't really claim to have kicked anything. I was trying to take up positions that would help stop anybody pushing up, and he was about the only one pushing it seemed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> [/B]
> [/SPOILER]
> This made me lol. Although quite a unique individual I must admit to Subbing his channel and watching his video uploads..............................muted


Ya, I've subbed his channel for awhile now. 90N1N3 who I subbed after regularly raping one of my old favorite servers, and I learned a little from just playing against, sent me lol. You can learn a lot by watching those guys play. Didn't know he was a OCN member until he came trolling. He sort of comes off poorly sometimes but he really is that good so I suppose he's earned the right. Just not sure why being a top FPS gamer and being a trolling d-bag seem to go hand in hand but I guess that's not specific to top players so it shouldn't come as a surprise.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Well at least you liked the music... lol
> Ha thanks, just having a little fun with the video though. I Can't really claim to have kicked anything. I was trying to take up positions that would help stop anybody pushing up, and he was about the only one pushing it seemed.
> Ya, I've subbed his channel for awhile now. 90N1N3 who I subbed after regularly raping one of my old favorite servers, and I learned a little from just playing against, sent me lol. You can learn a lot by watching those guys play. Didn't know he was a OCN member until he came trolling. He sort of comes off poorly sometimes but he really is that good so I suppose he's earned the right. Just not sure why being a top FPS gamer and being a trolling d-bag seem to go hand in hand but I guess that's not specific to top players so it shouldn't come as a surprise.


Yes, but i know the size of his ego.....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My video was muted for a copyright claim so it is muted by YT, but you can still watch it, just play some of your own music to it lol.


I will be re-uploading this edited with different music so that you get sound guys


----------



## Thoth420

I keep forgetting to hit sub on your channel....derp. Subbed.

LMAO Jesus nade..... triple kill. I love it.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will be re-uploading this edited with different music so that you get sound guys


Generosity is sometimes quite ovewhelming


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Generosity is sometimes quite ovewhelming


Sorry i don't get what you mean, i understand the words, just not the direction?

And cheers to Thoth420, always like to entertain if i can


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Sorry i don't get what you mean, i understand the words, just not the direction?
> 
> And cheers to Thoth420, always like to entertain if i can


You definitely did.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Pros: More FPS, bigger UI (ie minimap), more FPS
> Cons: Slightly barely-even-noticeable-while-playing lower quality textures


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Bigger mini map on maps like nose hair and metro, some claim hit box improvement, though this is technically unfounded. I have been using 13 x 7 something or other myself.


Bigger mini-map is definitely big yes for me. I don't really need any more fps on my 60Hz monitor. I'm playing on everything Ultra(except Shadows on medium and AO off), 4xMSAA, AA Post on high. My fps almost never dip under 60 even in Gulf of Omen. I have to turn on vertical sync to prevent my overclocked GPU from getting little too warm. GTX 670 FTW is a beast card. Worth the money.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Bigger mini-map is definitely big yes for me. I don't really need any more fps on my 60Hz monitor. I'm playing on everything *Ultra(except Shadows on medium and AO off)*, 4xMSAA, AA Post on high. My fps almost never dip under 60 even in Gulf of Omen. I have to turn on vertical sync to prevent my overclocked GPU from getting little too warm. GTX 670 FTW is a beast card. Worth the money.


Same settings as me, is this to clear up your vision in real time, or to maintain higher FPS?

I know my GTX480 had problems with shadows and HBAO, so i got used to leaving it off, but it definitely lightens the maps up too.

For some reason shadows and HBAO influenced framerate bouncing, it would be around 60-70 then suddenly hit 45FPS, this caused sharp dips on the 480, MSAA took down performance but did not have the sharp dips, weird really.

My 780's can handle it all day everyday at stupid settings, but i play worse at higher res with all candy on lol.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Same settings as me, is this to clear up your vision in real time, or to maintain higher FPS?
> 
> I know my GTX480 had problems with shadows and HBAO, so i got used to leaving it off, but it definitely lightens the maps up too.
> 
> For some reason shadows and HBAO influenced framerate bouncing, it would be around 60-70 then suddenly hit 45FPS, this caused sharp dips on the 480, MSAA took down performance but did not have the sharp dips, weird really.
> 
> My 780's can handle it all day everyday at stupid settings, but i play worse at higher res with all candy on lol.


I heard it helps you see enemy soldiers. I used to running everything on ultra and my fps still almost never dip under 60. I don't really care much of eye candy since I seen enough.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I heard it helps you see enemy soldiers. I used to running everything on ultra and my fps still almost never dip under 60. I don't really care much of eye candy since I seen enough.


Fair do's.


----------



## IAmDay

I'm so bored. I don't even know ;( Thought Battlefield would cheer me up. Guess not


----------



## amd655

Sound version guys, i added WWIII music instead, great band, may be unheard of to many though













o.0 options to video's have changed????


----------



## amd655

Guys, i need a new mouse, i used to be around 21% with my RAT 3 ages ago but it sadly died, i now have this corsair thing, whilst it is a comfortable usable mouse, i cant aim nearly as good as i did with the RAT 3.

So i made a thread, any help is kewl









http://www.overclock.net/t/1426350/which-mouse-for-50-quid#post_20790350


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys I'm testing my stream out on my new i7-4930k







Let me know how it looks !









http://www.twitch.tv/drophdgaming


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I'm testing my stream out on my new i7-4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it looks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/drophdgaming


:O you bought one????

Nice! i will watch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys I'm testing my stream out on my new i7-4930k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it looks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/drophdgaming


just added you on blog - lets game together







?

EDIT:
1k tickets + metro + you guys not playing as a team.
That was a joke of a server.
Play on a real mans server, not COD








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68959560/177435049/


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Anyone up for a few games on the OCN servers this weekend?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-32-man-HARDCORE-RUSH-Metro-Peak-Seine/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> just added you on blog - lets game together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> EDIT:
> 1k tickets + metro + you guys not playing as a team.
> That was a joke of a server.
> Play on a real mans server, not COD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68959560/177435049/


I must have revved like 14 people, and you were suppressing with a LMG lol, stop raging









I think the biggest issue was latency, my ping was hitting 200's o.o


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Anyone up for a few games on the OCN servers this weekend?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/d1829139-5ffc-43c6-941e-884204b30c89/Overclock-net-32-man-HARDCORE-RUSH-Metro-Peak-Seine/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/9564a6e2-f83a-4348-9c9f-6cdfdd38d4eb/Overclock-net-64-man-Caspian-Kharg-Firestorm-NO-LAG/


May well do!

I will be getting a new mouse tonight hopefully, just waiting for my cash to arrive safely in bank


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I must have revved like 14 people, and you were suppressing with a LMG lol, stop raging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest issue was latency, my ping was hitting 200's o.o


goes to show you weren't paying attention - didn't use the LMG once









I also had no problems with ping on my side.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just finished a fun round, i am astonished at the amount of hate there is for British people... what is wrong with drinking tea?
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68910467/791518471/


Ah so you are Funky_UK... I thought you were some one else I knew named Recon_UK

@dubbed yeah for sure I usually hate those 64p metro servers.... supressed 24/7 cant even do anything!! I had to RQ that server lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Ah so you are Funky_UK... I thought you were some one else I knew named Recon_UK
> 
> @dubbed yeah for sure I usually hate those 64p metro servers.... supressed 24/7 cant even do anything!! I had to RQ that server lol


Yeah, you are subbed to my channel on YT i think









Recon-UK is my common name


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> goes to show you weren't paying attention - didn't use the LMG once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had no problems with ping on my side.


My bad eyes then, my bad.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah, you are subbed to my channel on YT i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recon-UK is my common name


oh yeah I knew that







total


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> oh yeah I knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total


I guess i could use less names


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Dem metro days o.o


Funny thing is....his SPM is only 680! Mine is 550...and my KDR is less than 1% of his! Explains his quit rate of 72%....


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Funny thing is....his SPM is only 680! Mine is 550...and my KDR is less than 1% of his! Explains his quit rate of 72%....


No idea lol, i saw hit quit rate, a bit odd i must say


----------



## iPDrop

Wow 72% quit rate... I thought mine was bad at 42%.... (jk its still bad







)


----------



## amd655

New mouse ordered, will be here Monday!


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New mouse ordered, will be here Monday!


Is that the Sensei?! Hear good reviews about it's quality, especially build.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Is that the Sensei?! Hear good reviews about it's quality, especially build.


Yeah Sensei RAW, this will be a fist time for me with SteelSeries mice, they make great Mice pads though


----------



## iPDrop

I've been wanting a new mouse... been looking at Zowie FK. Let me know how that Sensei does.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I've been wanting a new mouse... been looking at Zowie FK. Let me know how that Sensei does.


Will do mate!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Funny thing is....his SPM is only 680! Mine is 550...and my KDR is less than 1% of his! Explains his quit rate of 72%....


Whoa, that's pretty high quit rate. He's either quitting on losing servers or he have crashing problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Who's quit rate?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> New mouse ordered, will be here Monday!


Just ordered this to go with the new mouse....................

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/boogie-bug-aim-bpad-xl-gaming-mouse-mat-surface-large-size

Will be here tomorrow, always good to have your mouse mat arrive first!

And the damn size of it o.0 ????????????????

Look at this...





Also... anybody want to ram?


----------



## IAmDay

My Sensei is AH-MAY-ZING


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah Sensei RAW, this will be a fist time for me with SteelSeries mice, they make great Mice pads though


Here is mine







Great mouse!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great mouse!


Nice!

IS that the rubber version?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> IS that the rubber version?


Yep! I also own the normal one. I like the RAW better. Great for people with hand sweat and really awesome feels


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yep! I also own the normal one. I like the RAW better. Great for people with hand sweat and really awesome feels


I got the rubber as grip will hopefully be better, plus shiny surfaces attract a lot of unwanted things.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I got the rubber as grip will hopefully be better, plus shiny surfaces attract a lot of unwanted things.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*


Lulz... should have seen that coming..

Dat lolz incoming^

OMG, the word coming STAHP.

Makes sense if you are in a dirty frame of mind i guess


----------



## IAmDay

Back on topic you will love it. Out of the Razer and Logitech mice I have used Steel Series Sensei's never seem to disappoint.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Back on topic you will love it. Out of the Razer and Logitech mice I have used Steel Series Sensei's never seem to disappoint.


Sweet, i take it i got the wrong end of the stick with the smiley you used before?


----------



## bluedevil

Not a bad little game on my new CM Quickfire Rapid. Think I got game?









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68964861/321911889/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Not a bad little game on my new CM Quickfire Rapid. Think I got game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/68964861/321911889/


Not bad at all, top of your team









How is your new keyboard?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Not bad at all, top of your team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is your new keyboard?


Love it, I have a bit of getting used to it not having a number pad. But I gotta say, I love these switches!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Love it, I have a bit of getting used to it not having a number pad. But I gotta say, I love these switches!


As any gamer should have, mechanical>dome

Glad you like it, they are a reasonably priced mech keyboard


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Who's quit rate?


Dubbed, it was this guy's:

........ http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterfailRambo/stats/245769669/

Highest KDR of all time...plays only Support.....mad.gif Absurd!

Accuracy is 3%


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Yep! I also own the normal one. I like the RAW better. Great for people with hand sweat and really awesome feels


My palms sweat something fierce when gaming...not always it's either not happening at all or I am soaked.


----------



## Thoth420

I am sure most of you guys have seen this already but for the few that may have not......talk about a mod.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Dubbed, it was this guy's:
> 
> ........ http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterfailRambo/stats/245769669/
> 
> Highest KDR of all time...plays only Support.....mad.gif Absurd!
> 
> Accuracy is 3%


Holy crap, he have over 37,000 grenade kills. He obviously camps spamming grenades in Metro. He also have over 5,000 mortar kills.


----------



## amd655

Well damn..........

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TTM_Funky_UK/weapons/791518471/

I only have a poxy 1,291 nade kills

I have 1 more EOD than him!

I have way more C4!

More defib kills!

So yeah... camper, i think i know the type too.... one of those who glitch into corners with a bipod more than likely.


----------



## amd655

How does he play?????????????????

Look at his awards...



Now mine which i have played the game LESS than half of his time....



This is not for bragging sake, it is for sanity sake, how can he play like this???????


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Do one thing very very well,but where's the fun in that? It's like my pal Mike,true Rambo Medic badass, give him a machine gun and his game goes downhill,a bolt action and it's outright Lols.


----------



## Ghost12

Not had a game all week with new rig really, been messing with Os and re-installing etc and my water due today so will be ready for a good game this weekend. Be having a late one Saturday as plan to stop up all night for the Mayweather fight anyway. Played Arma 3 last night, made me feel like a game of metro even more lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Dubbed, it was this guy's:
> 
> ........ http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterfailRambo/stats/245769669/
> 
> Highest KDR of all time...plays only Support.....mad.gif Absurd!
> 
> Accuracy is 3%


has to be metro methinks!


----------



## TheYonderGod

My match from earlier today:




I played like crap, but we still won


----------



## Sadmoto

I'm getting tired of people who use the crosshair UI glitch where it pretty much shrinks your crosshairs to the point where you don't have to ads.
Im pretty sure I found a whole clan that uses it...


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I'm getting tired of people who use the crosshair UI glitch where it pretty much shrinks your crosshairs to the point where you don't have to ads.
> Im pretty sure I found a whole clan that uses it...


o.0 Tell me how to use it









Edit; I messed up my UI lololl


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Dubbed, it was this guy's:
> 
> ........ http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/MasterfailRambo/stats/245769669/
> 
> Highest KDR of all time...plays only Support.....mad.gif Absurd!
> 
> Accuracy is 3%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, he have over 37,000 grenade kills. He obviously camps spamming grenades in Metro. He also have over 5,000 mortar kills.
Click to expand...

Metro is hard to be bad at... also there is a spot you can mortar through the ceiling in Metro, it hits the stairs on right side (if coming from US). You can get a lot of kills through that bug. I killed some ceiling glitchers in there before with it though... so it is somewhat useful haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I'm getting tired of people who use the crosshair UI glitch where it pretty much shrinks your crosshairs to the point where you don't have to ads.
> Im pretty sure I found a whole clan that uses it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o.0 Tell me how to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; I messed up my UI lololl
Click to expand...

haha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My match from earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played like crap, but we still won


Congrats and well done man


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Congrats and well done man


Live long and prosper.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> My match from earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played like crap, but we still won


Solid win. Your team plays well together.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> o.0 Tell me how to use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit; I messed up my UI lololl


Looks perfect to me.


----------



## amd655

LOL


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## Thoth420

Speaking of does anyone elses chat window bug out and get smaller(cutting off text) after tabbing in and out of game? Ever since day 1 all the way til now it has been an issue for me.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Speaking of does anyone elses chat window bug out and get smaller(cutting off text) after tabbing in and out of game? Ever since day 1 all the way til now it has been an issue for me.


My score board disappears sometimes, and text sometimes becomes scrambled.

BF3 is far from perfect.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My score board disappears sometimes, and text sometimes becomes scrambled.
> 
> BF3 is far from perfect.


Yep def some strange bugs. Thanks AMD.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How does he play?????????????????
> Look at his awards...
> This is not for bragging sake, it is for *sanity* sake, how can he play like this???????


I don't even.....understand people like him. You're exactly right....one would think someone who camps with a suppressed LMG 1000M from his squad and lobbs LVGs would go insane...all for a leaderboard statistic!

Sorry for the recurring Nicholas Cage glifs...but this fits how I would react perfectly:











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> has to be metro methinks!


gotta be lol


----------



## iPDrop

To each his own, that's what I always say. Let him play how he likes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> To each his own, that's what I always say. Let him play how he likes


Your profile picture is my reply to that







!

As for glitches go - yesterday it happened again.
The - Your squad mate spawns on you and your camera follows him, leaving you clueless and in 3rd person - glitch.

If you don't know what I'm talking about then:


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> To each his own, that's what I always say. Let him play how he likes


Agreed. But, there are limits to a player's devotion to a statistic and their bounds of sanity.


----------



## Krazee

I normally DO NOT condone ass [email protected]@ge but this was awesome!

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69029632/178018093/


----------



## DuckKnuckle

When watching videos of competitive playing, I see a lot of players are able to revive and automatically switch back to their primary weapon. Are they using some sort of macro to do this?

I need to press 3, then left click, then press 1 again, whereas it seems theirs all happens in one fluid motion.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When watching videos of competitive playing, I see a lot of players are able to revive and automatically switch back to their primary weapon. Are they using some sort of macro to do this?
> 
> I need to press 3, then left click, then press 1 again, whereas it seems theirs all happens in one fluid motion.


I have my weapon and kit toggling all on my mouse so I can do it pretty fast....I figure mechanical keyboard macro keys would be even quicker.


----------



## iPDrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> When watching videos of competitive playing, I see a lot of players are able to revive and automatically switch back to their primary weapon. Are they using some sort of macro to do this?
> 
> I need to press 3, then left click, then press 1 again, whereas it seems theirs all happens in one fluid motion.


I know what you're talking about as I'm a competitive player you can watch some of my scrims and you'll see me do that whenever I revive but theres no macro it just comes from pressing 4, clicking LMB, and then pressing 1 again. After you do it hundreds of times it becomes very quick you can do it in like less than half a second.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> I know what you're talking about as I'm a competitive player you can watch some of my scrims and you'll see me do that whenever I revive but theres no macro it just comes from pressing 4, clicking LMB, and then pressing 1 again. After you do it hundreds of times it becomes very quick you can do it in like less than half a second.


Yeah it's your videos I've been watching. Okay so it's all down to quick fingers? Cool that lets me practice something new now. It sucks living down here in South Africa as there are barely any competitive clans and my ping will be too high to join any international clans.


----------



## amd655

Guys i got my Sensei RAW today, IT IS AMAZIIIIING !!!!11111!!!!!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Guys i got my Sensei RAW today, IT IS AMAZIIIIING !!!!11111!!!!!


Yeah I'm using the Sensei MLG edition. So damn nice


----------



## amd655

My beast


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1658414/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> 
> My beast


Nice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> [IMG
> 
> My beast


Not going to lie - looks completely bland.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not going to lie - looks completely bland.


Ummm i play games with it, and it is 10x the mouse you recommended me lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ummm i play games with it, and it is 10x the mouse you recommended me lol.


how so...you haven't even tried my mouse.
Typical buyer "protection".
Don't really care what mouse you get or have mate - just saying : to me that looks completely bland. No sense of personality and looks completely starved of features at an extortion of a price.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how so...you haven't even tried my mouse.
> Typical buyer "protection".
> Don't really care what mouse you get or have mate - just saying : to me that looks completely bland. No sense of personality and looks completely starved of features at an extortion of a price.


You won't get what i mean, cheap build, cheap sensor, that is your mouse


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> You won't get what i mean, cheap build, cheap sensor, that is your mouse


aaaaaaaaaaaaaand you know that HOW?
Because you make false assumptions about price to performance?
That's cute.

Before this mouse I had a very nice MX revolution - not a gaming mouse but an excellent mouse in its own right.
So please, don't lecture me on "cheap sensor and cheap build"


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaand you know that HOW?
> Because you make false assumptions about price to performance?
> That's cute.


Try reading your own review... lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Try reading your own review... lol


reading my own review?
I wrote it, why would I have to re-read it - I also have a video of it too.
I know the mouse and I know what I wrote and said.

Your point being?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> reading my own review?
> I wrote it, why would I have to re-read it - I also have a video of it too.
> I know the mouse and I know what I wrote and said.
> 
> Your point being?


So defensive...

You expect a cheap unknown brand mouse made in china to be better than a SteelSeries Sensei???

Please....

Your review.

Pros:
"Too many to list here - It is brilliant"
"Price, Delivery time from Amazon, 9 fully programmable buttons, Changeable colour schemes, Very ergonomic shape (right-handed users only)"

Cons:
"Minor niggles in the software, cable length, hidden anker colour customisable colour"
"Flimsy and cheap thumb buttons, Only 2 profiles can be saved on the mouse, Software really needs working on!"

SteelSeries Sensei Review:

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/steelseries_sensei_raw_gaming_mouse_review/4

The SteelSeries Sensei [RAW] is the Sensei stripped of bells and whistles and given a purposeful black coating, alongside a decent price cut. About the only thing we can complain about is that the Sensei itself is a year old now and the prices have fallen dramatically from the MSRP. So for about £15 more than the Raw you can get the multi-colour, multi-profile, insane DPI model itself. But don't be put off of the Raw. The coating is better, the sensor just as good for nearly everyone, and only the lighting, which is a matter of taste anyway, really separates it from its bigger brother. For £45 we definitely have to award the Sensei [RAW] our OC3D Gold Award. It's not so much stripped of features, but instead it's had the fat trimmed and is leaner and meaner.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So defensive...
> 
> You expect a cheap unknown brand mouse made in china to be better than a SteelSeries Sensei???


I expect every piece of technology to perform as they do and not be judged on price









I find it really cute for you to be defending your purchase so much! Just a few days ago you didn't own one, now you sound like a fanboy LOL
I see this type of behaviour all the time in the audio world, with audio reviews and forums.

Always puts a huge smile on my face









PS. With that attitude in audio - you would have Beat by Dre's with you screaming BOSE is the best audio company in the world









Enjoy the purchase, but don't get so defensive when someone expresses their opinion on it








"Looks completely bland and starved of features"
I even watched a review for the sake of it - the guy even says: "if you are a right handed player, the right hand buttons might be intrusive when playing certain games" Couldn't agree MORE with that!
I would be more likely to accidentally press those right button than actually use them for their purpose.

Then your argument would be: "But you don't have to use them" - no I don't, but then why did I choose to buy a mouse with things on the right hand side?

*I've gone enough off-topic.*

Oh and just a heads up that guy from OC3D is possibly one of the least "professional" reviewers I've EVER come across.
I'm definitely not a professional reviewer - but his replies on YouTube via PM were utterly disgraceful.
After reading what he said, in his manner - I won't ever read nor acknowledge any more of his reviews.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I expect every piece of technology to perform as they do and not be judged on price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it really cute for you to be defending your purchase so much! Just a few days ago you didn't own one, now you sound like a fanboy LOL
> I see this type of behaviour all the time in the audio world, with audio reviews and forums.
> 
> Always puts a huge smile on my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. With that attitude in audio - you would have Beat by Dre's with you screaming BOSE is the best audio company in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the purchase, but don't get so defensive when someone expresses their opinion on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Looks completely bland and starved of features"
> I even watched a review for the sake of it - the guy even says: "if you are a right handed player, the right hand buttons might be intrusive when playing certain games" Couldn't agree MORE with that!
> I would be more likely to accidentally press those right button than actually use them for their purpose.
> 
> Then your argument would be: "But you don't have to use them" - no I don't, but then why did I choose to buy a mouse with things on the right hand side?
> 
> *I've gone enough off-topic.*
> 
> Oh and just a heads up that guy from OC3D is possibly one of the least "professional" reviewers I've EVER come across.
> I'm definitely not a professional reviewer - but his replies on YouTube via PM were utterly disgraceful.
> After reading what he said, in his manner - I won't ever read nor acknowledge any more of his reviews.


No problem, keep thinking a cheaply made mouse comes close to this mouse, i have used a lot of mice in the past dubbed, including Madcatz RAT series mice (great mice) which also have good sensors.

The sensor and grip/design of a mouse can make or break it, i have a different mouse that is really cheap made by gigabyte that when ever making those fine movements, misses a chunk because it cannot move that slow, and the sensor is of low quality.

Your mice may have features, but half of which you will never use as a FPS gamer, and you will be stuck with that same sensor issue.


----------



## theturbofd

Steel series sensei is the best mouse I've used so far :]


----------



## Derko1

I was just reading through you guys posts and... what a waste of time typing out all those words when it will simply be removed. Should have taken it to PM so that at least it would have survived longer than the time on this thread.

Everyone should use whatever mouse they want. It's their money, whether it's good or not, that's their problem. Just saying both of you are wrong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No problem, keep thinking a cheaply made mouse comes close to this mouse, i have used a lot of mice in the past dubbed, including Madcatz RAT series mice (great mice) which also have good sensors.
> 
> The sensor and grip/design of a mouse can make or break it, i have a different mouse that is really cheap made by gigabyte that when ever making those fine movements, misses a chunk because it cannot move that slow, and the sensor is of low quality.
> 
> Your mice may have features, but half of which you will never use as a FPS gamer, and you will be stuck with that same sensor issue.


I actually use all the features in it - so does a friend of mine and my cousin








As I said, I've had past experiences with mice too.
I only suggested this one as it was really an excellent mouse. It hasn't got just short of 200 reviews on AmazonUK (4.5star average) and a whopping 638 reviews on AmazonUSA(4.5star average) for no reason.
If you don't want to believe me, nor over 800 people then that's up to you. I only suggested it because of how good I've found it on BF3 and Borderlands2.
I never, ever recommend products that I myself wouldn't use or like on a daily basis. Same goes for my audio recommendations. Anyone that's asked me, then bought products when it came to audio gear, has always thanked me for my recommendation. Be it "noob" or "pro" in the field.
I stand by all my reviews as an independent and HONEST reviewer - something you rarely see nowadays, as companies want to keep as many links as they can with their manufacturers. I usually warn companies when I ask for new products - to give them a heads-up.

Anyway, when will I ever find you NOT playing TDM or metro OR leaving really early in CQ?
We need to game in proper servers - I got TS3 now too - and was using it with one of the OCN users. We did REALLY well as a duo and had great chats lol!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually use all the features in it - so does a friend of mine and my cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I've had past experiences with mice too.
> I only suggested this one as it was really an excellent mouse. It hasn't got just short of 200 reviews on AmazonUK (4.5star average) and a whopping 638 reviews on AmazonUSA(4.5star average) for no reason.
> If you don't want to believe me, nor over 800 people then that's up to you. I only suggested it because of how good I've found it on BF3 and Borderlands2.
> I never, ever recommend products that I myself wouldn't use or like on a daily basis. Same goes for my audio recommendations. Anyone that's asked me, then bought products when it came to audio gear, has always thanked me for my recommendation. Be it "noob" or "pro" in the field.
> I stand by all my reviews as an independent and HONEST reviewer - something you rarely see nowadays, as companies want to keep as many links as they can with their manufacturers. I usually warn companies when I ask for new products - to give them a heads-up.
> 
> Anyway, when will I ever find you NOT *playing TDM or metro OR leaving really early in CQ?*
> We need to game in proper servers - I got TS3 now too - and was using it with one of the OCN users. We did REALLY well as a duo and had great chats lol!


I left once when we were with DROP....

Please get a clue.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I left once when we were with DROP....
> Please get a clue.


Nop - you left when you joined my cousin and I on CQ on Kharg








Your excuse was "rage quit" hahaha


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop - you left when you joined my cousin and I on CQ on Kharg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your excuse was "rage quit" hahaha


Never played a game with you on kharg, did once on a different map, you were being a bush wooky and i was in a jet, i left once the round finished.

Joined a match with DROP and you joined, then raged at me in battlelog chat that we left you o.0

Seriously, nit pick more.

Funny though i was in the game for 2 mins...


----------



## amd655

Hey guys here is my accuracy improvement...

i get around 18-35% depending on game now









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69076388/791518471/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69079338/791518471/

Mouse is fantastic, very pleased.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hey guys here is my accuracy improvement...
> 
> i get around 18-35% depending on game now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69076388/791518471/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69079338/791518471/
> 
> Mouse is fantastic, very pleased.


how have u improve your accuracy just with a new mouse?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> how have u improve your accuracy just with a new mouse?


13-16% now i do that^....

My last was pretty bad in comparison.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 13-16% now i do that^....
> 
> My last was pretty bad in comparison.


what mouse u had? what mouse u have now?
and what is your windows setting and in game settings on the mouse?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> what mouse u had? what mouse u have now?
> and what is your windows setting and in game settings on the mouse?


I had a Corsair M95, and before that a RAT 3, now i have the SteelSeries Sensei RAW.

I will take images of settings for you.

Here you go..


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I had a Corsair M95, and before that a RAT 3, now i have the SteelSeries Sensei RAW.
> 
> I will take images of settings for you.
> 
> Here you go..


funky im gonna experience today with a high DPI and lowering the sensitivity in game
i use right now a Steelseries Kinzu V2 with 900DPI and 1000mhz polling rate.


----------



## amd655

Using high DPI depends on your sensor, the sensor in my mouse is designed for fast DPI accuracy, and by lowering in game sen, i make the mouse do more of the work through it's hardware instead of software.

I have yet to fully tune this mouse to the best settings for me, but for now it is already a nice upgrade


----------



## amd655

I have a little video i made of a couple of rounds i have played with this mouse, put it this way, it is deadly accurate even at speed, and snipers get hurt.....


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Using high DPI depends on your sensor, the sensor in my mouse is designed for fast DPI accuracy, and by lowering in game sen, i make the mouse do more of the work through it's hardware instead of software.
> 
> I have yet to fully tune this mouse to the best settings for me, but for now it is already a nice upgrade


Do you think such a configuration might help in a mouse that uses the Pro-Aim R3 sensor, sensor used in the Roccat Kone Pure and Kone Pure Color mice?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Do you think such a configuration might help in a mouse that uses the Pro-Aim R3 sensor, sensor used in the Roccat Kone Pure and Kone Pure Color mice?


It may well do, i know the Kone is a high DPI mouse, it also depends on personal preference too, some things do not always transfer well from user to user, give it a try though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I use 1600 DPI and have near minimal mouse sensitivity in-game.
That's MAINLY because I use windows on 1600DPI, rather than anything else.


----------



## amd655

Video... remember, this mouse is not setup properly yet for me, it performs like this for me out of the box.


----------



## Thoth420

Mouse War!!!!























I am a guy that needs lots of a buttons so that always has to be what defines the mice I have to choose from.
Seems alot of the more simple mice with just two side buttons are rated much higher by users in regard to precision. Mice like the RAW, DeathAdder, etc just aren't an option for me sadly....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video... remember, this mouse is not setup properly yet for me, it performs like this for me out of the box.


what's with the horrible aspect ratio in all your recent vids?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's with the horrible aspect ratio in all your recent vids?


Handbrake.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Handbrake.


English please.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> English please.


AMD655
Location: United Kingdom

Totally Dubbed
Location: London

Que paso?









Seriously though....what is handbrake?


----------



## TheYonderGod

It's a video compressor, I'm not sure why he would have it set to change the aspect ratio though.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> English please.


Video encoding program


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> AMD655
> Location: United Kingdom
> 
> Totally Dubbed
> Location: London
> 
> Que paso?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though....what is handbrake?


Handbrake


----------



## Slightly skewed

Origin down for anyone else? I can't get online. It just keeps asking for login info.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Origin down for anyone else? I can't get online. It just keeps asking for login info.


I cant login either


----------



## bluedevil

Everything just went down.


----------



## amd655

Hmmm i randomly lost connection twice.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

EA is down - was playing Fifa 13 - couldn't connect to server - And this was on Xbox360

As for "handbrake" never heard of that.
Comment still stands - horrible aspect ratio. The video is stretched and "letterbox'ed".

Thanks for letting me know though guys!


----------



## Thoth420

Neither had I(ever heard of handbrake).
While on the subject a friend linked me this yesterday:
http://obsproject.com/index


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EA is down - was playing Fifa 13 - couldn't connect to server - And this was on Xbox360
> 
> As for "handbrake" never heard of that.
> Comment still stands - horrible aspect ratio. The video is stretched and "letterbox'ed".
> 
> Thanks for letting me know though guys!


It is because i downscaled from a higher res.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Mouse War!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a guy that needs lots of a buttons so that always has to be what defines the mice I have to choose from.
> Seems alot of the more simple mice with just two side buttons are rated much higher by users in regard to precision. Mice like the RAW, DeathAdder, etc just aren't an option for me sadly....


Aside from good tracking and grip, the game genre I play determines the mouse I use, I use my Gigabyte Ghost for Shooters and everything else mainly and my Razer Naga Epic for MMORPG and MOBA/ARTS. Though my Kone Pure Color when it gets here may soon replace the Gigabyte, she has served me in many a virtual combat but lets just say old age or rather much use/nerd rage is setting in.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TangoDown332*
> 
> Aside from good tracking and grip, the game genre I play determines the mouse I use, I use my Gigabyte Ghost for Shooters and everything else mainly and my Razer Naga Epic for MMORPG and MOBA/ARTS.


Makes sense. I just like to have my sprint, weapon and kit toggle(in BF4 that is 4 buttons right there) all on the mouse at minimum. I can't do the keypad mice like the naga and it's clones....too cluttered even for MMO's....wish I could. I hope the R.A.T. 5 suits me...the g700 is great for other games but not shooters so much.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is because i downscaled from a higher res.


You need to downscale it to the same aspect ratio though. ie from 1920x1080 to 1280x720

hey, I agree with Dubbed about something?!







I'm scared.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Everyone, please report this *hacker*! Aimbotted and headshot modified the whole game.......









Battlelog user: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/eksbawks/

Here's some evidence from my POV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXCn0m-GNw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Everyone, please report this *hacker*! Aimbotted and headshot modified the whole game.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog user: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/eksbawks/
> 
> Here's some evidence from my POV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXCn0m-GNw&feature=youtu.be


Common troll/hacker....doing it for the lulz.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Everyone, please report this *hacker*! Aimbotted and headshot modified the whole game.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battlelog user: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/eksbawks/
> 
> Here's some evidence from my POV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DXCn0m-GNw&feature=youtu.be


Done my report, no probs at all.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Common troll/hacker....doing it for the lulz.


Of course.... complete scum lol
How many (fraction of players) are hackers? I would guess between 1/7 and 1/8


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Of course.... complete scum lol
> How many (fraction of players) are hackers? I would guess between 1/7 and 1/8


Hmm, played Metro earlier today, i said to a guy on the opposite team, you must have magic bullets, as i knew something was not quite right, but he responded with yeah mushrooms, i said they must be home grown.

5 mins later, banned by punkbuster for game hack......

I knew he was not quite right i just had no real proof, then that happened.


----------



## amd655

I would like to mention something off topic.... i lost someone close to me, and i may not be aware of some things i talk about, i am just occupying myself to help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1426563/my-one-and-only-love#post_20803758

So if i am talking poo, pick me up on it, i am a little out of mind at the moment.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Of course.... complete scum lol
> How many (fraction of players) are hackers? I would guess between 1/7 and 1/8


Pretty sad that anyone gets enjoyment out of that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You need to downscale it to the same aspect ratio though. ie from 1920x1080 to 1280x720
> 
> hey, I agree with Dubbed about something?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm scared.


lmao

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Done my report, no probs at all.


yeah as said above, you need to maintain the right aspect ratio whilst reducing the resolution. I would stick to 720p in your case


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Pretty sad that anyone gets enjoyment out of that.


I've never understood the appeal of hacking either. I mean if I want to kill a bunch of stuff and never die, with no skill. I'll boot up CSGO with bots on passive lol. I think the appeal is just to purposely be a dbag, which I gues is funny to some people, idk.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hacking is for losers. Now griefing...that's where its at!

Back in BF2 days there was a map with 2 carriers and lots o planes. I decided to hop in one of the gunner seats and take out my fellow gamers with the planes gun. I must of got about 70 kills before the map changed. Also, one guy got past me, but LOL when he jumped in the other plane and started mowing down dudes right alongside me. Talk about teamwork!


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

It seems to be an infectious disease, a hacker kills someone that person rages, assumes everyone is a hacker and gets himself some hacks and it just continues. Now we all know not everyone is gonna get them selves some hacks just because they were killed by one, but some people do and because of this the cycle will never end.


----------



## amd655

I will be honest BF3 is the most cheater rampant game i have ever played, that is no lie.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Hacking is for losers. Now griefing...that's where its at!
> 
> Back in BF2 days there was a map with 2 carriers and lots o planes. I decided to hop in one of the gunner seats and take out my fellow gamers with the planes gun. I must of got about 70 kills before the map changed. Also, one guy got past me, but LOL when he jumped in the other plane and started mowing down dudes right alongside me. Talk about teamwork!


There isn't any room for this garbage either. They both ruin the game for everyone. Any decent server with active admins kick these wastes of skin. How can you possibly think this is acceptable?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> They both ruin the game for everyone...kick these wastes of skin. How can you possibly think this is acceptable?


It didn't ruin the game for me. But thanks for the compliment.









Acceptable? Simple, it was in the game, no one was forcing anyone to stay in the game. They could have left the server. It's not like I did it all day long. Just for one round. Was it mean? Yes. Did it make someone have pouty face, probably. Does it really matter? Not really. Had someone else thought of this first and I got repeatedly mowed down, would I have laughed? Absolutely.









BF1942 and BF2 were FUN for me. BC2 and BF3 are all about the super competitive, must kill, must win, must be perfect attitude and IMO, this sucks. I like to win and have a high k/d ratio as much as the next guy, but if I'm not laughing while I'm playing, then what's the point?









The difference was that my "hack" was all in good fun and lasted for 15 minutes. The super hyper competitive cheaters that proliferate BF3 24/7 kind of suck.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> I've never understood the appeal of hacking either. I mean if I want to kill a bunch of stuff and never die, with no skill. I'll boot up CSGO with bots on passive lol. I think the appeal is just to purposely be a dbag, which I gues is funny to some people, idk.


You should read these articles: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Griefer\

and............. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Especially on the "Concern Troll" section. I think hackers like him (who blatantly lie in an abrasive manner) are also synonymous with trolls and/or griefers in a sense. Maybe more so than your average non-hacking equivalent.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will be honest BF3 is the most cheater rampant game i have ever played, that is no lie.


I haven't noticed any obvious cheaters for quite some time. there are likely some of the smart cheaters around that almost nobody will notice. Maybe I've just been on decent servers, but I haven't really been bothered by any for a while.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> I haven't noticed any obvious cheaters for quite some time.there are likely some of the smart cheaters around that almost nobody will notice. Maybe I've just been on decent servers, but I haven't really been bothered by any for a while.


Coming across real cheaters will be different for everyone, a lot of us are unlucky to be at the other end of cheaters, whilst some may never actually see one


----------



## Thoth420

Depends on the server. Random server might see one. The few servers I play on often tend to not really have that.


----------



## IAmDay

I quit BF3


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> My beast


I have the same but glossy, I love it!


----------



## IAmDay

I own the Sensei Raw, Sensei and the MLG edition


----------



## Jodiuh

Honestly, anyone w/ a 120/144hz monitor is "cheating" compared to some of us. The difference between an older IPS and one of these new monitors is the difference between killing or being killed IMO. Don't forget about headphones. A good pair of headphones and dolby headphone/cmss3d's also like a wall hack. Faster CPU's and GPU's, bigger screens. The playing field is completely uneven unless you have all the goodies. BC2 and BF3 are the first games to make me feel that way too. Either that or I'm just a terrible player, lol!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Honestly, anyone w/ a 120/144hz monitor is "cheating" compared to some of us. The difference between an older IPS and one of these new monitors is the difference between killing or being killed IMO. Don't forget about headphones. A good pair of headphones and dolby headphone/cmss3d's also like a wall hack. Faster CPU's and GPU's, bigger screens. The playing field is completely uneven unless you have all the goodies. BC2 and BF3 are the first games to make me feel that way too. Either that or I'm just a terrible player, lol!


Not all of us judge on playing skill, we judge when a single bullet drops us, or a guy consistently drops you no matter where you are, especially when a guy who i thought was suspicious but i did not rage about it after 5 mins was banned by PB for Gamehack in the text box.


----------



## Jodiuh

That happens to me all the time. I empty a magazine into a guy and he hits me w/ 3 bullets...bam, I'm dead. For the short time I had a 120hz monitor it was completely the opposite. By the time they saw me I had already started firing 1/2 my clip into them. It was night and day. I do have a VERY slow and VERY old IPS monitor however.

edit: mon was a 27" samsung glossy. Not only did the lack of input lag, motion blur help in addition to the 120hz, but also the sheer size of the monitor along w/ being glossy. It was just far easier to pick out enemies and track things w/ such a clear responsive panel. My only gripe was the PWM backlight that killed my eyes and gave me headaches. But apparently BenQ has fixed that in there XL2420TE...we'll see!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That happens to me all the time. I empty a magazine into a guy and he hits me w/ 3 bullets...bam, I'm dead. For the short time I had a 120hz monitor it was completely the opposite. By the time they saw me I had already started firing 1/2 my clip into them. It was night and day. I do have a VERY slow and VERY old IPS monitor however.


Yeah, i am talking about when there is a actual cheater, and sometimes it's not obvious


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm 2 busy dying and respawning to notice that.









Also, I have only played this game 100 hours. A far cry from my over 500 hours in the OG L4D! I'm hoping BF4 w/ a proper 144hz panel and FINALLY squad based VOIP will be a return to the good ole BF1942/BF2 days of fun and glory.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> That happens to me all the time. I empty a magazine into a guy and he hits me w/ 3 bullets...bam, I'm dead. For the short time I had a 120hz monitor it was completely the opposite. By the time they saw me I had already started firing 1/2 my clip into them. It was night and day. I do have a VERY slow and VERY old IPS monitor however.
> 
> edit: mon was a 27" samsung glossy. Not only did the lack of input lag, motion blur help in addition to the 120hz, but also the sheer size of the monitor along w/ being glossy. It was just far easier to pick out enemies and track things w/ such a clear responsive panel. My only gripe was the PWM backlight that killed my eyes and gave me headaches. But apparently BenQ has fixed that in there XL2420TE...we'll see!


60 hz monitor + ok ping + stable server - some network smoothing factor will level the playfield some. I still see what you are saying and that is why I bought the xl2420te for BF4. Talk about pay to win.....


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha, I know, right? I'm just miffed the BenQ goes for $150 more than the Asus and it's essentially the same monitor. If it wasn't for the Zeroflicker I wouldn't even consider it. I'm also still holding out hopes for an IPS or VA based 120/144hz panel so I don't have to deal w/ this TN nonsense...but it's going to be hard to wait w/ BF4 right around the corner.

I do have 3 monitors so I'm going to try Nvidia Surround, but I'm thinking that's going to be more of a distraction than a gaming aid.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> I have the same but glossy, I love it!


Anyone seen this?





Looks to be a great mouse


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Anyone seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks to be a great mouse


Ya if I don't like the R.A.T. that is a runner up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I really do believe in PC as "unfair gaming".
That said I don't want to talk too much about it over here as it gets me in trouble with you PC gamers.

All I'll say is that it isn't a level playing field on PC - and by all means a great PC player can have crap equipment, but pair him up with good equipment and he will do BETTER. Simple logic of ease of use.
This doesn't happen on consoles, and that's what I miss about playing on console.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I really do believe in PC as "unfair gaming".
> That said I don't want to talk too much about it over here as it gets me in trouble with you PC gamers.
> 
> All I'll say is that it isn't a level playing field on PC - and by all means a great PC player can have crap equipment, but pair him up with good equipment and he will do BETTER. Simple logic of ease of use.
> This doesn't happen on consoles, and that's what I miss about playing on console.


I do agree with this somewhat, but PC allows expansion beyond a console, so different levels of expansion and PC's is expected.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I really do believe in PC as "unfair gaming".
> That said I don't want to talk too much about it over here as it gets me in trouble with you PC gamers.
> 
> All I'll say is that it isn't a level playing field on PC - and by all means a great PC player can have crap equipment, but pair him up with good equipment and he will do BETTER. Simple logic of ease of use.
> This doesn't happen on consoles, and that's what I miss about playing on console.


IDK man gear can only help to a degree and personally have a friend with a 260 and a 17" crap display and he is still one of the best gamers I have ever had the pleasure of playing with.

In BF3 I do pretty good with only a 60 hz monitor and v sync enabled...minor input lag noticed and sometimes it costs me. You really can't replace skill though. I am an average gamer with average gear....still going to be pretty average for a while even with my new gear.


----------



## pc-illiterate

console gaming isnt a level playing field either. you have people with different tv/monitors. you have people using different controllers and kb/m also.


----------



## Jodiuh

Not on 360. I had a lot of fun playing MW2 on 360. BF was atrocious though. It looked so bad I couldn't tell where one building ended and another started. L4D also looked like a turd.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I do agree with this somewhat, but PC allows expansion beyond a console, so different levels of expansion and PC's is expected.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> IDK man gear can only help to a degree and personally have a friend with a 260 and a 17" crap display and he is still one of the best gamers I have ever had the pleasure of playing with.
> 
> In BF3 I do pretty good with only a 60 hz monitor and v sync enabled...minor input lag noticed and sometimes it costs me. You really can't replace skill though. I am an average gamer with average gear....still going to be pretty average for a while even with my new gear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> console gaming isnt a level playing field either. you have people with different tv/monitors. you have people using different controllers and kb/m also.


Absolutely disagreed. Consoles are CAPPED to 30 or 60 FPS anyway - so even if you have a monitor that does 120hz, you won't see anything higher than 30FPS on BF3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Not on 360. I had a lot of fun playing MW2 on 360. BF was atrocious though. It looked so bad I couldn't tell where one building ended and another started. L4D also looked like a turd.


I've played a lot of hours on the console - going to make a YouTUbe video about my opinions on it.
There are more CASUAL gamers on Console - and that's understandable, but for PC gamers to say they are more skilled than console player is something extremely wrong to say. Believe me I've heard it a lot, even from some of you guys over on this very own BF3 thread.
9x out of 10, it comes from someone who might have owned a console and/or doesn't play on it any more and furthermore wants to "defend" his position on PC's and/or his purchases he made for his/her gaming PC.

I PREFER playing on console as I feel it is fairer. However I now I'm bored of being locked down and stripped of what the game can produce (ie graphics and FPS) so PC gaming is the only way forward for me, EVEN with next-gen consoles coming out.
I don't see myself, after being an XBL member for 5 years, to buy another console.

The BIG appeal of consoles was EXCLUSIVE GAMES, now with game developers rarely locking down to one console, it just comes down to preference of system. Nintendo, Sony, MS or PC.


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It is because i downscaled from a higher res.


maintain aspect ratio when downscaling








and maybe try ripbot264


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely disagreed. Consoles are CAPPED to 30 or 60 FPS anyway - so even if you have a monitor that does 120hz, you won't see anything higher than 30FPS on BF3.


if you think the only difference between the thousands of tv and monitors is either 60 or 120hz, you are sadly mistaken. as only 1 example, compare a 21" crap made tn panel monitor to a 40" plasma tv. tell me which has a better picture and which owner has a bigger edge.
it is the same as someone using a controller against someone using a kb/m combo. imagine the 2 better set-ups combined. the guy with the plasma tv and a kb/m is going to walk all over the tn panel with a controller user if the skill level is the same.
the only level playing field is if everyone has the exact same set-up. its the same as pc gaming.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if you think the only difference between the thousands of tv and monitors is either 60 or 120hz, you are sadly mistaken. as only 1 example, compare a 21" crap made tn panel monitor to a 40" plasma tv. tell me which has a better picture and which owner has a bigger edge.
> it is the same as someone using a controller against someone using a kb/m combo. imagine the 2 better set-ups combined. the guy with the plasma tv and a kb/m is going to walk all over the tn panel with a controller user if the skill level is the same.
> the only level playing field is if everyone has the exact same set-up. its the same as pc gaming.


Disagreed again, I won't go into details nor try and de-rail this thread even more.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> maintain aspect ratio when downscaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and maybe try ripbot264


I will just set my software to record a lower res, will solve my issues, as then i can render at 1080p native in my editing software.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I will just set my software to record a lower res, will solve my issues, as then i can render at 1080p native in my editing software.


Why record at lower res?
You should always try and render the same resolution as your initial raw file.

However, I remember your internet being slow - so I would suggest:
Record at 1080P as you normally would do, then render at 720P


----------



## amd655

Had an amazing game on Metro with so called ESL players, fire accurately on them first, die first, i wish i knew their secrets.....
I don't see how you can kill me with an M16 when i have opened fire with an AEK accurately enough to drop you in less than a second....

Must be those 120 hertz and 9-way titans.


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

Wish i had 9-way titans...


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> if you think the only difference between the thousands of tv and monitors is either 60 or 120hz, you are sadly mistaken. as only 1 example, compare a 21" crap made tn panel monitor to a 40" plasma tv. tell me which has a better picture and which owner has a bigger edge.
> it is the same as someone using a controller against someone using a kb/m combo. imagine the 2 better set-ups combined. the guy with the plasma tv and a kb/m is going to walk all over the tn panel with a controller user if the skill level is the same.
> the only level playing field is if everyone has the exact same set-up. its the same as pc gaming.


`

While I can't completely disagree with your statement in regards to screen size and quality it's a far cry from the number of differences and desparity on the PC hardware side. Hell even the software side on PC is wide open to things like marcros which I'm seeing more and more of.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Had an amazing game on Metro with so called ESL players, fire accurately on them first, die first, i wish i knew their secrets.....
> I don't see how you can kill me with an M16 when i have opened fire with an AEK accurately enough to drop you in less than a second....
> 
> Must be those 120 hertz and 9-way titans.


Ping? I only get suspicious if the incident is repeatable otherwise just chalk it up to the crap netcode/ buggy gamecode. I come across those players on occasion as well. Could be anything from connection quality to macro, health damage hack, just enough to give them the edge. Also these types of player generally do nothing else but infantry maps.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> `
> 
> While I can't completely disagree with your statement in regards to screen size and quality it's a far cry from the number of differences and desparity on the PC hardware side. Hell even the software side on PC is wide open to things like marcros which I'm seeing more and more of.
> Ping? I only get suspicious if the incident is repeatable otherwise just chalk it up to the crap netcode/ buggy gamecode.


Just after game rage, it happened with many others on there, all of which were pub stomping, didn't do well obviously.....

Just pisses me off ALOT









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69172438/791518471/


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I really do believe in PC as "unfair gaming".
> That said I don't want to talk too much about it over here as it gets me in trouble with you PC gamers.
> 
> All I'll say is that it isn't a level playing field on PC - and by all means a great PC player can have crap equipment, but pair him up with good equipment and he will do BETTER. Simple logic of ease of use.
> This doesn't happen on consoles, and that's what I miss about playing on console.


Have to agree with Dubbed on this one. Yes, it is VERY true a player with a PC more capable has a distinct advantage competitively. There is absolutely no doubt of mine, when I noticed the difference between 30FPS and 60FPS BF3, how my skill improved. I could target players faster, since higher FPS in general slows motion down...which is a good thing.

Think about it like this: What would seem faster: Watching a racecar complete a lap in 5 frames, or 60 frames per _second_? The advantage is, since you have the slightest ability to slow time down, you have the slightest sixth of a second to react. Might not seem like a lot, but you PC gamers try playing on a first gen 360...you feel disgust (maybe not that but find it more difficult than before), like going back in time due to archaic hardware.

Plus, the advantages of Mouse and Keyboard, which are far more accurate than a joystick.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Dam that was a sexy round:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69176010/177435049/

3 man squad did ALL the work got 3-6 of the objectives between us.

EDIT:
OMG - ABSOLUTE BEASTING IT OUT:
battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69176370/177435049/

I wish I was recording then -0 got a 2x collateral headshot 100 marksman...man it was sexy

Got accused of aimbot haha

EDIT3:
WOW - we thought we were going to get trampled on - Objective A - defence, before the last 2.
MY GOD we put up one HELL OF A FIGHT and won it:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69177188/177435049/

Incredible teamwork with Zaim (mate) Commando (cousin) and myself.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely disagreed. Consoles are CAPPED to 30 or 60 FPS anyway - so even if you have a monitor that does 120hz, you won't see anything higher than 30FPS on BF3.
> I've played a lot of hours on the console - going to make a YouTUbe video about my opinions on it.
> There are more CASUAL gamers on Console - and that's understandable, but for PC gamers to say they are more skilled than console player is something extremely wrong to say. Believe me I've heard it a lot, even from some of you guys over on this very own BF3 thread.
> 9x out of 10, it comes from someone who might have owned a console and/or doesn't play on it any more and furthermore wants to "defend" his position on PC's and/or his purchases he made for his/her gaming PC.
> 
> I PREFER playing on console as I feel it is fairer. However I now I'm bored of being locked down and stripped of what the game can produce (ie graphics and FPS) so PC gaming is the only way forward for me, EVEN with next-gen consoles coming out.
> I don't see myself, after being an XBL member for 5 years, to buy another console.
> 
> The BIG appeal of consoles was EXCLUSIVE GAMES, now with game developers rarely locking down to one console, it just comes down to preference of system. Nintendo, Sony, MS or PC.


Gear isn't just a monitor and if the argument is console....you shouldn't be talking monitor refresh rates anyways as you said they don't apply. A mouse's sensor and quality, a keyboard and it's response time(mechanical or regular) and the hardware to drive > 75 FPS min 24/7 (at a loss of IQ) all play a part in reducing delay....be it minuscule or not. I am going from 60 hz, rubber key kb and a laser sensor mouse to a 144 hz, mechanical keys kb and if the RAT doesn't work(maybe even if it does just cuz I like to collect periphs) an optical sensor wired mouse. While the 700 is data over cable the laser isn't as great as other FPS mice. So I guess I will let you know how much my game improves.....but I suspect it really won't be too much different.

The key point at least I was trying to make is: One can buy gear......but you can't buy skill....lessons maybe and that translates to anything including consoles....in that regards nothing is "fair".

PS I didn't mention Ping and Network in gear not because I forgot but because this is BF3 and that would be a less general argument and more just about BF3 and the way it's netcode works.....which we all dislike to some degree or other.....but such is life.

Also I saw someone make a point about being a good gamer and having crap gear.....well frankly if one is "The Wizard" (californnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiaaaaa) then they could just enter tourneys and go to LAN's destroying everyone and reaping the rewards. I got gladiator on a Dell XPS 8400 with a 15 inch CRT while most players at that level on average were pegging 60 fps non stop I was lucky to get 30 with dips.....Skill always outweighs gear. The only point of high APM gear is when you do hit that skill ceiling that your hardware is the only thing holding you back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Gear isn't just a monitor and if the argument is console....you shouldn't be talking monitor refresh rates anyways as you said they don't apply. A mouse's sensor and quality, a keyboard and it's response time(mechanical or regular) and the hardware to drive > 75 FPS min 24/7 (at a loss of IQ) all play a part in reducing delay....be it minuscule or not. I am going from 60 hz, rubber key kb and a laser sensor mouse to a 144 hz, mechanical keys kb and if the RAT doesn't work(maybe even if it does just cuz I like to collect periphs) an optical sensor wired mouse. While the 700 is data over cable the laser isn't as great as other FPS mice. So I guess I will let you know how much my game improves.....but I suspect it really won't be too much different.
> 
> The key point at least I was trying to make is: One can buy gear......but you can't buy skill....lessons maybe and that translates to anything including consoles....in that regards nothing is "fair".
> 
> PS I didn't mention Ping and Network in gear not because I forgot but because this is BF3 and that would be a less general argument and more just about BF3 and the way it's netcode works.....which we all dislike to some degree or other.....but such is life.
> 
> Also I saw someone make a point about being a good gamer and having crap gear.....well frankly if one is "The Wizard" (californnnnnnnnnnnnniiiiiiiiaaaaa) then they could just enter tourneys and go to LAN's destroying everyone and reaping the rewards. I got gladiator on a Dell XPS 8400 with a 15 inch CRT while most players at that level on average were pegging 60 fps non stop I was lucky to get 30 with dips.....Skill always outweighs gear. The only point of high APM gear is when you do hit that skill ceiling that your hardware is the only thing holding you back.


Hey man,

Well I take myself as a TYPICAL example of a console gamer that migrated to PC.
My PC could handle BF3 on ULTRA, but I had the Logitech MX revolution and the K350 keyboard - both MEDIA ones.
When I switched to my ANKER mouse + G710+ - my game completely changed. From reloading faster to having N key roll-overs. I went from being terrible (on PC) on the battlefield to near top (as I was on console, but now on the PC).
I'm not the best BF player, but I'm sure a hard teamworker, because of that, I tend to do well with a squad who listens or a squad that I'm actually talking to.

Things to me, after migrating from console to PC are:
1. Mouse : more buttons, means less time off WASD and thus faster response
2. Keyboard : N key roll over + responsive keyboard = better movement on the field
3. GPU : A GPU that can keep up at 60FPS at least vs one that struggles at 30FPS (say a GTX460) on ultra will mean that the guy having the better equipment will have better eye candy and play at higher FPS. Sure : here the argument will be - with the guy with the worse off GPU: He just has to drop his graphic settings, he can, but with it can come other problems due to him dropping settings - ie filed of view etc
4. CPU : Less botlleneck =High frame
5. Mouse mat : Better gliding and a good amount of space allows a person with a bigger and more adopted mouse mate to move better
6. Screen size : If you play on a 40" vs 20" there willb e a huge difference - *THIS IS THE ONLY ONE that applies to Xbox too.*
7. Screen refresh rate : This applies to PC only, as it will determine what your monitor is ideal at.

Macros play a part, so do people who cheat, but only by a slight bit.
There are 1million times more cheaters on PC than on Xbox.
In my Xbox 350hrs I came across 3 cheaters - and they were all because of DICE having glitches on metro.
On PC on the other hand, every other game has a cheater - I must have come across at least 50 in my very short time on PC.

So long story short: If you compare the differences between PC and console - you can see that a PC has a bigger arsenal at their disposal. Basically, PC allows great customisation - heck even an EDITOR that some of you guys use, can be seen as a modification to increase your A game.
I'm saying this as a good console player, who migrated and I personally think I'm a above average PC player now.
I should also state I USED to be a PC gamer 6 years ago too - so PC gaming isn't "new" to me - but high graphics with money at my disposal-type-rig is new.

Hope you can see my perspective. I'll make a video soon explaining it visually.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man,
> 
> Well I take myself as a TYPICAL example of a console gamer that migrated to PC.
> My PC could handle BF3 on ULTRA, but I had the Logitech MX revolution and the K350 keyboard - both MEDIA ones.
> When I switched to my ANKER mouse + G710+ - my game completely changed. From reloading faster to having N key roll-overs. I went from being terrible (on PC) on the battlefield to near top (as I was on console, but now on the PC).
> I'm not the best BF player, but I'm sure a hard teamworker, because of that, I tend to do well with a squad who listens or a squad that I'm actually talking to.
> 
> Things to me, after migrating from console to PC are:
> 1. Mouse : more buttons, means less time off WASD and thus faster response
> 2. Keyboard : N key roll over + responsive keyboard = better movement on the field
> 3. GPU : A GPU that can keep up at 60FPS at least vs one that struggles at 30FPS (say a GTX460) on ultra will mean that the guy having the better equipment will have better eye candy and play at higher FPS. Sure : here the argument will be - with the guy with the worse off GPU: He just has to drop his graphic settings, he can, but with it can come other problems due to him dropping settings - ie filed of view etc
> 4. CPU : Less botlleneck =High frame
> 5. Mouse mat : Better gliding and a good amount of space allows a person with a bigger and more adopted mouse mate to move better
> 6. Screen size : If you play on a 40" vs 20" there willb e a huge difference - *THIS IS THE ONLY ONE that applies to Xbox too.*
> 7. Screen refresh rate : This applies to PC only, as it will determine what your monitor is ideal at.
> 
> Macros play a part, so do people who cheat, but only by a slight bit.
> There are 1million times more cheaters on PC than on Xbox.
> In my Xbox 350hrs I came across 3 cheaters - and they were all because of DICE having glitches on metro.
> On PC on the other hand, every other game has a cheater - I must have come across at least 50 in my very short time on PC.
> 
> So long story short: If you compare the differences between PC and console - you can see that a PC has a bigger arsenal at their disposal. Basically, PC allows great customisation - heck even an EDITOR that some of you guys use, can be seen as a modification to increase your A game.
> I'm saying this as a good console player, who migrated and I personally think I'm a above average PC player now.
> I should also state I USED to be a PC gamer 6 years ago too - so PC gaming isn't "new" to me - but high graphics with money at my disposal-type-rig is new.
> 
> Hope you can see my perspective. I'll make a video soon explaining it visually.


I totally agree PC to Console comparison is night and day.....I was more saying crappy rig cheap mouse cheap display cheap keyboard with skill vs all the best everything and no skill......the person with the junk wins 9.9 outta 10.

High end hardware is new to me as well....I always had mid range peripherals because of the whole zboard thing...used an mx518 for a mouse and a junk prebuilt. I think it was called a mx 510 then however.

What you describe is skipping transition time via good peripherals which will definitely happen migrating from console to PC as you already have a gaming background...the input is just changing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I totally agree PC to Console comparison is night and day.....I was more saying crappy rig cheap mouse cheap display cheap keyboard with skill vs all the best everything and no skill......the person with the junk wins 9.9 outta 10.
> 
> High end hardware is new to me as well....I always had mid range peripherals because of the whole zboard thing...used an mx518 for a mouse and a junk prebuilt. I think it was called a mx 510 then however.
> 
> What you describe is skipping transition time via good peripherals which will definitely happen migrating from console to PC as you already have a gaming background...the input is just changing.


well the changing to mb/kb is a steep hill - but my point relates more to what a PC gamer could have an advtange over.

Don't get me wrong a GOOD PC gamer with BAD equipment will do good.
But he will do BETTER if he had better gear.
That's your answer for skill level.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well the changing to mb/kb is a steep hill - but my point relates more to what a PC gamer could have an advtange over.
> 
> Don't get me wrong a GOOD PC gamer with BAD equipment will do good.
> But he will do BETTER if he had better gear.
> That's your answer for skill level.


Fo sho.









O snap got a great idea for a new avatar brb.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Fo sho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O snap got a great idea for a new avatar brb.


hahahahah dat avatar doh


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahah dat avatar doh


Glad you liked it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Glad you liked it.


you went from sophisticated connoisseur to half naked glowing man. Quite the change old bean


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you went from sophisticated connoisseur to half naked glowing man. Quite the change old bean


Alchemy. Solve et Coagula.


----------



## amd655

Made a new vid... it is uploading will be done in 99 minutes... nothing too exciting, just a mess about to occupy myself....


----------



## Jodiuh

Thoth420:

The MX510 was DOPE when it first came out! Especially the blue one!

Finally upgraded from i5 760 to 4670K...can't wait to see what it does for BF3 MP and GPU utilization! Anybody up?! LOL!


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Had an amazing game on Metro with so called ESL players, fire accurately on them first, die first, i wish i knew their secrets.....
> I don't see how you can kill me with an M16 when i have opened fire with an AEK accurately enough to drop you in less than a second....
> 
> *Must be those 120 hertz and 9-way titans.*


Im pretty sure its the 9-way titans









But yeah i agree it gets rather annoying when i unload my entire AEK into a guy's head and then later to be outgunned a second later by a slower fire rate M16? Like, what? It doesnt always happen but it gets annoying when youre doing good.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thoth420:
> 
> The MX510 was DOPE when it first came out! Especially the blue one!
> 
> Finally upgraded from i5 760 to 4670K...can't wait to see what it does for BF3 MP and GPU utilization! Anybody up?! LOL!


Ya if all these fancy pants mice let me down I am just going to get one of the refresh versions of it.......the mx 510 is literally still working to this day. Crusty but still works.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh man the m16 is such an OP weapon. Was using it yesterday, my god, aim, fire, and profit. No skill needed.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh man the m16 is such an OP weapon. Was using it yesterday, my god, aim, fire, and profit. No skill needed.


I would call the M16 versatile, not OP. There are guns that can out shoot M16s in certain situations. Take it from a comp player.


----------



## Jodiuh

Since I missed all the mouse talk, I figured I'd chime in...better late than never!

Mouse history:

1. Intellimouse Explorer
2. MX 510
3. MX518
4. Steelseries Ikari Laser
5. G400
6. Mionix Naos 8200

Whereas the MX518 revolutionized sensor performance, the Ikari finally provided a shape that appeared to be molded specifically for my hand. I briefly tried the G400, but after the Ikari...there was no going back. Of course the Ikari has serious build quality issues, so I waited and waited. Finally Mionix released a next gen sensor in a body style that's even more comfy than the Ikari. I LOVE this mouse. The egg has it on sale for $60 from time to time.


----------



## [FDG]Explosion

The M16 I dont find to be that bad really. its the 70% solution gun to most situations in the game which is why people rage on it. its the "easy" way out. Itll get out-shot by the g3, scar-l, 416 etc. from downtown and AEK/F2000/Famas up close. people gravitate to it because of its low recoil, fast reload speed and higher cyclic. i bet if they bumped the initial recoil and slowed down the reload more of the 100 service star m16a3'ers would move to the 416 and AEK (or even AUG, its solid)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't know how to describe it. Apart from say it:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69177188/177435049/

Was negative in this game - then went 42-16 due to 33 kills with the M16. I just held the fire button down at ANY RANGE and could easily kill people.
Unlike the AEK and M416, I found that the M16 can kill 2 people or even 3 in just one clip.
The other assault files, if used perfectly can do the same, but the m16, even if you hip fire, you can still get 2-3 kills with 1 clip.

I felt so overpowered with it.


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## EliteReplay

i have a question ive been playing bf3 casually and competitive for a quite some time know... and i havent figure how there are players that kill u with 4-5 bullets
in a long distance fight... im not talking about 15-25meters... im talking about 35-55meters, i was playing a Scrim 5v5 on tehran highway vs INS clan, and they were
so good a killing from long distance that i was wondering how is that possible?

are thre any Monitor Resolution, Mouse setting, hardware setting, ingame settings, .Txt variable setting that im not aware of?
im going to record a video tonight and post it so u can see me shooting. and let me know what do u think

my best accuracy is from 18-20% which is believe is better than most of casual players.

so how can i imporve my accuracy on far distance? any pro tips.


----------



## amd655

Was bored..........


----------



## amd655

Well i got a thumbs down, so would the person who did it be forward enough to explain why??

One thing that pisses me off is cowards..... if that is what you are...


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well i got a thumbs down, so would the person who did it be forward enough to explain why??
> 
> One thing that pisses me off is cowards..... if that is what you are...


Chill, how many subs you have? not have to be someone from the forum. For the record I have not watched it lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Chill, how many subs you have? not have to be someone from the forum. For the record I have not watched it lol


It's not the thumbs down, it's that hardly anyone mentions why, just really coward like is all.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Oh boy do I love using the DAO-12 on Noshar Canals TDM. Mainly because it's extremely funny.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69207084/514754486/

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69205483/514754486/


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well i got a thumbs down, so would the person who did it be forward enough to explain why??
> 
> One thing that pisses me off is cowards..... if that is what you are...


Watching now lol not bad video, muted and was not over keen on the fast forwards. Some good play though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Oh boy do I love using the DAO-12 on Noshar Canals TDM. Mainly because it's extremely funny.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69207084/514754486/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69205483/514754486/


LOL it is funny to watch everyone rage in the chat box SHOTTTY NOOB!!!









This is the report from the last bit of my video, i could not fit it all in the vid









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69181292/791518471/

Was a strange round, seemed to have a lot of folk trying to C4/repair torch tanks instead of PTFO....


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL it is funny to watch everyone rage in the chat box SHOTTTY NOOB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the report from the last bit of my video, i could not fit it all in the vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69181292/791518471/
> 
> Was a strange round, seemed to have a lot of folk trying to C4/repair torch tanks instead of PTFO....


Haha it's even funnier when they call you a noob, then get fed up and use the same gun to kill you but die regardless. I just tell people I use the DAO as a representation of South Africa as it was developed here. A perfectly valid reason


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Watching now lol not bad video, muted and was not over keen on the fast forwards. Some good play though.


Hardcore is not everyone's cup of tea and pancake....


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hardcore is not everyone's cup of tea and pancake....


My opinion regards vid`s is this - gameplay > edit > music.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It's not the thumbs down, it's that hardly anyone mentions why, just really coward like is all.


didn't even watch it mate, but gave you a thumbs up - will watch later - glad you sorted out zee aspect ratio yaaaa!

I hardly ever dislike videos personally, unless they piss me off with missleading titles etc.

Oh and don't take the dislikes to heart.
I give people services by providing them guides for their phones etc and I get dislikes.
Heck some people can't even take a joke and "unsubscribe"
Like I care, there's a door, leave and let me do my own thing in peace.
I don't get money for the videos I do, so appreciate them. That's my attitude I take towards "haters"

Ie.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1KOrQ4u2QE

Most dislikes I've ever gotten in relation to the amount of views/likes on a video - in my history of uploading upwards of 600 videos.
People can't take a joke...well they need to be rammed up with something to brighten up lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> didn't even watch it mate, but gave you a thumbs up - will watch later - glad you sorted out zee aspect ratio yaaaa!
> 
> I hardly ever dislike videos personally, unless they piss me off with missleading titles etc.
> 
> Oh and don't take the dislikes to heart.
> I give people services by providing them guides for their phones etc and I get dislikes.
> Heck some people can't even take a joke and "unsubscribe"
> Like I care, there's a door, leave and let me do my own thing in peace.
> I don't get money for the videos I do, so appreciate them. That's my attitude I take towards "haters"
> 
> Ie.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1KOrQ4u2QE
> 
> Most dislikes I've ever gotten in relation to the amount of views/likes on a video - in my history of uploading upwards of 600 videos.
> People can't take a joke...well they need to be rammed up with something to brighten up lol


True that...

I am fine with dislikes as long as i get an answer as to what was bad


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> True that...
> 
> I am fine with dislikes as long as i get an answer as to what was bad


I don't get it either...11 views and already two dislikes? I gave you a like!

Some people just "do" for no particular reason. Never understood, but that argument doesn't appear to be going anywhere anytime soon, which is unfortunate.


----------



## amd655

Focusing on making a intro for my vids... keep me busy for a bit









I may have overdone the shine effect a bit, but meh took me 10 mins to do...





MOd edit" Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> I don't get it either...11 views and already two dislikes? I gave you a like!
> 
> Some people just "do" for no particular reason. Never understood, but that argument doesn't appear to be going anywhere anytime soon, which is unfortunate.


can be anything from music to into to skill.
I've found it is usually music related.
Unless you put "incredible no scope shot cross map" when it is a close range one - you'll get a dislike for lying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I may have overdone the shine effect a bit, but meh took me 10 mins to do...


GREAT INTRO!
That would take me a while to do - I'ma noob with vegas









I suggest making it only 5-8 seconds long though!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> i have a question ive been playing bf3 casually and competitive for a quite some time know... and i havent figure how there are players that kill u with 4-5 bullets
> in a long distance fight... im not talking about 15-25meters... im talking about 35-55meters, i was playing a Scrim 5v5 on tehran highway vs INS clan, and they were
> so good a killing from long distance that i was wondering how is that possible?
> 
> are thre any Monitor Resolution, Mouse setting, hardware setting, ingame settings, .Txt variable setting that im not aware of?
> im going to record a video tonight and post it so u can see me shooting. and let me know what do u think
> 
> my best accuracy is from 18-20% which is believe is better than most of casual players.
> 
> so how can i imporve my accuracy on far distance? any pro tips.


Get a 144hz monitor if you dont already have one.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Was bored..........


Watched and liked. Music was great and you clearly are a good shot. Really enjoyed the magnum/handgun slowmo kill in the first bit. The thumbs down probably came from someone that thought u were too good, thus their lack of skill blames you for hacking. So stop hacking.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Watched and liked. Music was great and you clearly are a good shot. Really enjoyed the magnum/handgun slowmo kill in the first bit. The thumbs down probably came from someone that thought u were too good, thus their lack of skill blames you for hacking. So stop hacking.


The music in the last half is meant to be taken tongue in cheek, if people listened to the lyrics.......................









Dem hacks.... i need new ones, mine are terribad :/


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> can be anything from music to into to skill.
> I've found it is usually music related.
> Unless you put "incredible no scope shot cross map" when it is a close range one - you'll get a dislike for lying.
> GREAT INTRO!
> That would take me a while to do - I'ma noob with vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest making it only 5-8 seconds long though!


Whoa! Hold your horses for a sec! You can make a 3D intro like that with VEGAS?
Been teaching myself a bit of 3DS and something called "element 3d" plugin for AE....No way Vegas is 3D capable, unless there was a template of some kind.........lol.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Whoa! Hold your horses for a sec! You can make a 3D intro like that with VEGAS?
> Been teaching myself a bit of 3DS and something called "element 3d" plugin for AE....No way Vegas is 3D capable, unless there was a template of some kind.........lol.


No lol... 3D is not doable in Vegas, and i use Pinnacle Studio...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> No lol... 3D is not doable in Vegas, and i use Pinnacle Studio...


thought so! I was like...how does one do that in vegas!?
Nice one dude


----------



## anodizingstatic

Haha, I get you. lol
Some see tutorials and think they can do it in MS Paint.









3DS MAX is _extremely_ intricate and convoluted, which is great for design artists, but a huge pain for recreationists like me. Learning it is like learning a new language.....like Russian or Chinese (very difficult) but it does have its benefits for the enthusiast. Never tried Pinnacle, but for $120 looks fairly simple to get good results like you AMD.

Also learning Premiere...but I find myself resorting back to Vegas for its simplicity and render speeds. Always a catch with "Pro" Programs.








Whoa! The coolest situation just happpened! A team of EOD squads happened to be MY team!













Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## amd655

LOL^

I wanted to try the ASVAL again as it has been a good while since i used it, so i put in a video, i compiled some other matches in to bloat it a bit









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69230762/791518471/

Mod edit: Please use the edit button instead of double posting.


----------



## Jodiuh

I love how everyone else is just chillin patiently all calm like and you're running around harassing them.


----------



## amd655

LOL edit, i see you are talking about the EOD video, my bad


----------



## Jodiuh

If I had to critique, he could of shot up more of his team...or crashed the chopper.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I wanted to try the ASVAL again as it has been a good while since i used it, so i put in a video, i compiled some other matches in to bloat it a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69230762/791518471/


----------



## TheYonderGod

I'm so confused by this.

And, lol at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwWvwtM5XY

Also uploading my match from today, but my upload is really slow so it's gonna take a few hours.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so confused by this.
> 
> And, lol at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uwWvwtM5XY
> 
> Also uploading my match from today, but my upload is really slow so it's gonna take a few hours.


LOL WUT???

May have been a bit of lag, a guy could have been behind on low health? but took a second to register the kill letting his team mate into the building further in time?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Must have been a guy coming in at the the wrong time, or even on really low health far behind him.

As for those eods that made me laugh, never seen that haha


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Get a 144hz monitor if you dont already have one.


This or 120hz as you can do 120hz (strobed) for Lightboost.

4-5 bullets for a kill sounds about right but you have to also account for headshots. My trust AN-94 can 1 shot kill people even at longer distances like 50m as long as i can score a headshot on a bullet. Maybe 120hz will allow you to have a more accurate shot when shooting moving targets especially at farther distances.

Also, maybe your ping (ms) is really high... could be that too unless you always experience this...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Must have been a guy coming in at the the wrong time, or even on really low health far behind him.
> 
> As for those eods that made me laugh, never seen that haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> LOL WUT???
> 
> May have been a bit of lag, a guy could have been behind on low health? but took a second to register the kill letting his team mate into the building further in time?


Figured it out, I think, Notree was outside the door behind the mail box thing and walked into the bullets that missed Topmo. Who woulda thought missing would be helpful









Finally finished uploading my CEVO match.


----------



## amd655

It's all good, uninstalling it before i do major damage to my hardware, i'm very easily tipped over the edge at the moment.

I hit COL 100 anyway, so meh.


----------



## Slightly skewed

lol. It might just be an issue on EA's end. I run into those connection issues every once in awhile. Usually passes in a couple of hours. You could uninstall it and by the time it's done downloading again things should be working better. And I'm still here so I wouldn't worry about being banned. (Don't edit my posts)

Can confirm, update to Origin.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> It's all good, uninstalling it before i do major damage to my hardware, i'm very easily tipped over the edge at the moment.
> 
> I hit COL 100 anyway, so meh.


I'm going to join a server seeing as I'm on Sky and in the UK:
1.
Origin just had an update.

2.
Same error as you mate


STAY CALM AND BLAME EA









3. Yes I only joined a server to see and HELP you to see if it was EA or on your end.
Good guy Dubbed.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Figured it out, I think, Notree was outside the door behind the mail box thing and walked into the bullets that missed Topmo. Who woulda thought missing would be helpful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally finished uploading my CEVO match.


hey very well played man, u play really well the map position


----------



## Thoth420

Anyone use this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826436016
ROCCAT Kone XTD

I need to know if the software is any good. Can I bind all of these(including tilt to whatever buttons I want)?

R.A.T. 5 came with two unresponsive buttons....


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm going to join a server seeing as I'm on Sky and in the UK:
> 1.
> Origin just had an update.
> 
> 2.
> Same error as you mate
> 
> 
> STAY CALM AND BLAME EA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Yes I only joined a server to see and HELP you to see if it was EA or on your end.
> Good guy Dubbed.


Argh i cant play either! this sucks









I want to TV missile soooooooooo bad ahhh man.


----------



## Krazee

GTA V is taking over my BF3 time, most likely see ya guys on BF4


----------



## WiLd FyeR

My friend keeps getting booted out because of driver error? What is the fix on this issue? He's running off the i3770K graphics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> My friend keeps getting booted out because of driver error? What is the fix on this issue? He's running off the i3770K graphics.


update the HD4000 graphics - possibly?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> My friend keeps getting booted out because of driver error? What is the fix on this issue? He's running off the i3770K graphics.


Maybe the game is too heavy for the resolution he is playing. Maybe he should get a dedicated GPU


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Some feelings from last I played on the weekend.
1.SV98 is the most useless bolt action ever.50 damage? Seriously? It's a bolt action for pete's sake.
2. M98B is OP. Stole it from a corpse, I WANT!
3. I was on the receiving end of "return of the engineer" after camping abit with the SV98. Lol,now I know how other campers feel.
4.Medic is so easy,followed by Engineer followed by Support. Recon is as tough as it get man
5.My aim is terrible, any pointers?


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Some feelings from last I played on the weekend.
> 1.SV98 is the most useless bolt action ever.50 damage? Seriously? It's a bolt action for pete's sake.
> 2. M98B is OP. Stole it from a corpse, I WANT!
> 3. I was on the receiving end of "return of the engineer" after camping abit with the SV98. Lol,now I know how other campers feel.
> 4.Medic is so easy,followed by Engineer followed by Support. Recon is as tough as it get man
> 5.My aim is terrible, any pointers?


Shoot at a wall with full auto, understand the recoil and spread pattern, counter it in the opposite direction with burst fire


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Little something I just uploaded.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Good $65 Sony V6
> Better $180 Audio Technica ATH-900X or Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm
> Ultimate $250 AKG Q701 w/ $50 Altoid amp
> 
> Combine the AKGs with Dolby Headphone or CMSS3D and you basically have a wall hack.


Please no.

Why would you want less accurate sound reproduction? Positioning gets worse as you get the same audio from both the drivers instead of just one.
Guy infront of you to the right, sound will also occur in left driver, rather than just the right.

Not using any of that is the most accurate positioning you'll ever get


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Had an amazing game on Metro with so called ESL players, fire accurately on them first, die first, i wish i knew their secrets.....
> I don't see how you can kill me with an M16 when i have opened fire with an AEK accurately enough to drop you in less than a second....
> 
> Must be those 120 hertz and 9-way titans.


LOL, well one of their secrets is the ping. Apparently if you have about 200 ping and set your network smoothing factor in a certain way, the netcode will be favorable to you. Seems ridiculous to me, but that's what I've read. Top teams will try to play on servers that put's their team in the 200s, and opposing team with low ping, in order to gain this "edge". I guess the low pingers see really choppy player movement and almost like rubber banding of players making them really hard to shoot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Oh boy do I love using the DAO-12 on Noshar Canals TDM. Mainly because it's extremely funny.
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69207084/514754486/
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69205483/514754486/
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it is funny to watch everyone rage in the chat box SHOTTTY NOOB!!!
Click to expand...

Done this myself at times, definitely funny. Use a shotgun (any), m16/aek and you automatically become an "OPgunhere Noob" The M16's really just great in to many areas. It has an amazing reload time, seriously one of the best, maybe the best of all the assault rifles. That alone could make or break it. AEK can be handled and used just about as well as M16 but it has a lot longer reload time, thus putting it behind. You can really put the lead out with M16...

I wonder what kind of crazy bugs we can expect from BF4. The equivalent of the glitched dart, USAS frag, type of bugs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Haha it's even funnier when they call you a noob, then get fed up and use the same gun to kill you but die regardless. I just tell people I use the DAO as a representation of South Africa as it was developed here. A perfectly valid reason


lol while using a DAO in TDM and doing well, all of a sudden I see 3-4 enemies start using it as well. That's always good for a laugh. Follow the leader


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Finally put together my TDM M98B video - watch in ORIGINAL if you got the internet speeds to do so







!


----------



## Slightly skewed

Game is a mess of disconnections and lag today. Not worth the bother. Another successful update.


----------



## IAmDay

So I changed my name to IPlayOnAMac and I got banned from 4 servers :c


----------



## amd655

LOL, someone must be either jealous or crazily mad? all my YT vids overnight have 3 dislikes o.0


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Finally put together my TDM M98B video - watch in ORIGINAL if you got the internet speeds to do so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Needs more aggression man, this is WAR!










Music was good


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Needs more aggression man, this is WAR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music was good


what do you mean - the gameplay or the music?

And dw about the dislikes - some sad life is doing in from this thread








I got them too lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what do you mean - the gameplay or the music?


Needs more running around, you need to be RAMBO xD


----------



## TheYonderGod

Youtube sees likes and dislikes the same, they're both user interaction and will get you better search rankings, etc.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Youtube sees likes and dislikes the same, they're both user interaction and will get you better search rankings, etc.


Most dislikes are probably just trolling anyway, so it is a pretty useless stat. Pay no attention to it you uploaders


----------



## Ghost12

When did battle log start recommending friends to add?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> When did battle log start recommending friends to add?


That's a new one....

And with the connection issues, did any of you get a Origin update? i know i did and then it completely failed to work after.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> That's a new one....
> 
> And with the connection issues, did any of you get a Origin update? i know i did and then it completely failed to work after.


Click on battle feed in your profile, it is lower right. Mine been working tonight, first couple games in a week could be bothered to play. Ready for the new one


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Ready for the new one


Completely agree, it is pretty much the only FPS game i have played this year, totaling 530 hours starting from some time in 2012.

Getting stale.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Completely agree, it is pretty much the only FPS game i have played this year, totaling 530 hours starting from some time in 2012.
> 
> Getting stale.


Been trying Arma 3 since the weekend. Good news regards Firestorm and Oman coming back also.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> LOL, well one of their secrets is the ping. Apparently if you have about 200 ping and set your network smoothing factor in a certain way, the netcode will be favorable to you. Seems ridiculous to me, but that's what I've read. Top teams will try to play on servers that put's their team in the 200s, and opposing team with low ping, in order to gain this "edge". I guess the low pingers see really choppy player movement and almost like rubber banding of players making them really hard to shoot.


This but its hard to tell who is just not from the region and who is doing it on purpose. Would be nice if they added ping limits as I don't join servers I will have high ping on....for that reason.

Avg ping in BF3 is anywhere from 8-38 approx on average regional servers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Youtube sees likes and dislikes the same, they're both user interaction and will get you better search rankings, etc.


true, although when a similar video is out there, and there are many the higher liked one will rank higher







!
That said - the reason I didn't spend or don't spend time on video editing any more is because my videos, no matter how good or bad they are get around 100 views - which is dismal.
So in essence I can't really be bothered to upload videos that much on my gaming channel no more - that's why I recently sold my HD-PVR2 for the Xbox.


----------



## Thoth420

I am sadly offline and will miss this....rig is in parts new one is in its respective boxes.
Don't miss out on this like me. Until the 29th as well.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am down....rig is in parts new one is in its respective boxes.
> Don't miss out on this like me. Until the 29th as well.


Wow.... some beast giveaways there, but i will not bother, so many folk will be in those servers, good luck trying to get in


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Wow.... some beast giveaways there, but i will not bother, so many folk will be in those servers, good luck trying to get in


No premium? You just need hours logged and since you are not in the US should be easy. Just play during off peak hours US. Last giveaway there was no queue at like 11 am. Worth checking them imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am sadly offline and will miss this....rig is in parts new one is in its respective boxes.
> Don't miss out on this like me. Until the 29th as well.


Doubt I'll get in - but hey - thanks for sharing I registered for the heck of it too







!
+rep


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> No premium? You just need hours logged and since you are not in the US should be easy. Just play during off peak hours US. Last giveaway there was no queue at like 11 am. Worth checking them imo.


No lol, i was thinking how crammed the servers will be









My ACB would say otherwise, video's have plenty of tag stealing xD


----------



## theturbofd

hey AMD add me on BF3 :] My username is the same as OCN


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> hey AMD add me on BF3 :] My username is the same as OCN


I would, but re-installing the game is gonna take some time, i will add you anyway though, as when i am on again.....









Added you via Origin matey.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I would, but re-installing the game is gonna take some time, i will add you anyway though, as when i am on again.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added you via Origin matey.


Speaking of...when I reinstalled BF3 my HDD was fragmented by 30%. I noticed this as well with other origin game downloads. Steam games download and install with 0 fragmentation. One of the lesser reasons I want to install BF4 to a SSD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Possibly two of the worst rounds I've EVER played:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69275516/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69274591/177435049/

Something just didn't feel right.
Found that out on Bazaar - was shooting, after the guy went down took a full 1-2seconds before the feed showed.
Same went for reviving.
Only had 100 ping - I'm blaming it on EA, even though others did great. My shots just weren't registering.


----------



## IAmDay

I want some good cans to listen and game with. Looking to spend about $200 on cans and the amp. Also I don't have a sound card yet.


----------



## Thoth420

lolol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want some good cans to listen and game with. Looking to spend about $200 on cans and the amp. Also I don't have a sound card yet.


I suggest asking in the headphone and earphone thread dude








Here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/18880

BTW - I'm definitely sure it was server related:
Game I played RIGHT after those HORRIBLE EVGA games:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69276093/177435049/

Not too shabby for my first ever kills with the ASVAL.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want some good cans to listen and game with. Looking to spend about $200 on cans and the amp. Also I don't have a sound card yet.


Aren't good headsets literally their own soundcards?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Aren't good headsets literally their own soundcards?


Not at all.
Some headsets or even headphones with "built-in amps" are a gimmick.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not at all.
> Some headsets or even headphones with "built-in amps" are a gimmick.


Even ones in the 200 dollar range? Sorry I know very little about audio.


----------



## CPUassassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not at all.
> Some headsets or even headphones with "built-in amps" are a gimmick.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Even ones in the 200 dollar range? Sorry I know very little about audio.


I had the tdk st800s, to give you an example and the amp function was just pointless and actually negatively affected the sound.
Same went with the Denon's new range.
Overall, I would stay away with anything that has an in built amp.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had the tdk st800s, to give you an example and the amp function was just pointless and actually negatively affected the sound.
> Same went with the Denon's new range.
> Overall, I would stay away with anything that has an in built amp.


Thanks for the info. I chose my new ones because a friend who is as picky about comfort as I am recommended them.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I want some good cans to listen and game with. Looking to spend about $200 on cans and the amp. Also I don't have a sound card yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Even ones in the 200 dollar range? Sorry I know very little about audio.


Gaming headsets and the ones that come with sound cards are usually sales gimmicks like someone already stated. It is better to get a pair of good quality audio headphones and a standalone mic.

I used to buy gaming headsets all the time including the ones that come with usb sound cards like the expensive SteelSeries.. I used to always have to buy a new one each year because it would break until I decided try a different route when I bought my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. I love these headphones. They have lasted me for 2 years so far and still going strong. I play a lot of FPS so sound is critical and the sound on these headphones is incredible and also very clear and great for listening to music. They are really light and comfortable on your head and ears too.I wouldn't trade these headphones for anything else but I'm pretty sure there are a lot of other great audio headphones out there too.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> Gaming headsets and the ones that come with sound cards are usually sales gimmicks like someone already stated. It is better to get a pair of good quality audio headphones and a standalone mic.
> 
> I used to buy gaming headsets all the time including the ones that come with usb sound cards like the expensive SteelSeries.. I used to always have to buy a new one each year because it would break until I decided try a different route when I bought my Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. I love these headphones. They have lasted me for 2 years so far and still going strong. I play a lot of FPS so sound is critical and the sound on these headphones is incredible and also very clear and great for listening to music. They are really light and comfortable on your head and ears too.I wouldn't trade these headphones for anything else but I'm pretty sure there are a lot of other great audio headphones out there too.


Same here I kill a pair in a year but it is often the wire. My buddy is the same and his pair has lasted about 2 years now so I am hoping this is the diamond in the rough. If not I guess I will split comms and audio devices like you said.


----------



## calibrah

I get this error when my gtx 670 is clocked to 1202mhz+. When at 1189, it never throws this error. strange huh? only while playing BF3

When playing cs:go, my drivers sometimes crash and i get locked to 50fps untill i reset msi afterburner. Anyone care to chime in on what they think the problem is?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> 
> 
> I get this error when my gtx 670 is clocked to 1202mhz+. When at 1189, it never throws this error. strange huh? only while playing BF3
> 
> When playing cs:go, my drivers sometimes crash and i get locked to 50fps untill i reset msi afterburner. Anyone care to chime in on what they think the problem is?


That is a common driver crash, this normally happens when your OC isnt stable. Maybe your 670 isnt stable past 1189. The difference in FPS between 1189 and 1202 is negligible. MSI afterburner probably reverts back to stock clocks or throttles itself down to 800 or 524... or some lower amount.... this normally happens when the GPU cant perform that high of a clock. A common remedy for this; is like you mentioned, resetting MSI afterburner.

Try sticking to 1189.


----------



## Aesthethc

Also, if there are any experienced pilots that have a headset and looking for a co-pilot to communicate and dominate the skies in Conquest; please add me on BF3.

My username is MeoowMix ^_^


----------



## ~sizzzle~

From a couple rounds of 32 player Metro the other day. Obvious cheater at the start of the first round. Normally I probably would have just left but I guess I was being stubborn and took it as a challenge to put him down. Rest of the round was almost comical as my team seemed to be refusing to push even though they easily could have. 2nd round went a little better.


----------



## amd655

I will have a video up soon that may make some of you chuckle, it has no BF3 content in it, but it makes BF3 look like an angel in comparison.


----------



## IAmDay

Here is what I'll get


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a couple rounds of 32 player Metro the other day. Obvious cheater at the start of the first round. Normally I probably would have just left but I guess I was being stubborn and took it as a challenge to put him down. Rest of the round was almost comical as my team seemed to be refusing to push even though they easily could have. 2nd round went a little better.


Pretty typical match really, you either have a good team or a really bad one, there seems to rarely be an in-between.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Here is what I'll get


Couldn't tell the difference between Xonar DG and onboard realtek 5.1 just saying might not be worth getting that.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Shoot at a wall with full auto, understand the recoil and spread pattern, counter it in the opposite direction with burst fire


Thanks,I'll give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## IAmDay

Thanks. I'll just save for a way better sound card or mini amp for the headphones.


----------



## amd655

Have a good laugh.. at this joke of a series that it has become.




BF3 has cheaters??? not even close to the scale on MW3 o.0

GHOSTS?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Couldn't tell the difference between Xonar DG and onboard realtek 5.1 just saying might not be worth getting that.


Are you serious? What headphones? I noticed a HUGE difference when I got my first sound card (Xonar DS, not much different than the DG)


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> 
> 
> I get this error when my gtx 670 is clocked to 1202mhz+. When at 1189, it never throws this error. strange huh? only while playing BF3
> 
> When playing cs:go, my drivers sometimes crash and i get locked to 50fps untill i reset msi afterburner. Anyone care to chime in on what they think the problem is?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> That is a common driver crash, this normally happens when your OC isnt stable. Maybe your 670 isnt stable past 1189. The difference in FPS between 1189 and 1202 is negligible. MSI afterburner probably reverts back to stock clocks or throttles itself down to 800 or 524... or some lower amount.... this normally happens when the GPU cant perform that high of a clock. A common remedy for this; is like you mentioned, resetting MSI afterburner.
> 
> Try sticking to 1189.


I kinda figured that for bf.. but the drivers crash in CS too but it doesnt throw an error, just goes black screen for 3 seconds and then i come back with 40 fps locked instead of 250+ unitll i reset afterburner. should i go even lower on cs? ill have to try it. my card boosts to 1215 stock. always gotta downclock.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> I kinda figured that for bf.. but the drivers crash in CS too but it doesnt throw an error, just goes black screen for 3 seconds and then i come back with 40 fps locked instead of 250+ unitll i reset afterburner. should i go even lower on cs? ill have to try it. my card boosts to 1215 stock. always gotta downclock.


Yes try downclocking and see. Try 1189 or 1176.


----------



## amd655

BF3 is screaming at me, 7 cheaters in one night on MW3... this is seriously bad.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 is screaming at me, 7 cheaters in one night on MW3... this is seriously bad.


I don't know why on earth would anyone play CoD especially on PC. The last CoD I bought was MW2...the CoD series can eat my poo


----------



## amd655

Well i rarely play COD anymore, my last COD game i properly played was Black ops... i paid money for a game, so i expect to play it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Thanks. I'll just save for a way better sound card or mini amp for the headphones.


I hear the only good ASUS one is the Phoebus which isn't cheap. NP man.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I hear the only good ASUS one is the Phoebus which isn't cheap. NP man.


Again, what? Do you know what you're talking about at all?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Again, what? Do you know what you're talking about at all?


I have owned two 20-30 dollar sound cards....neither was any better than realtek onboard nor any worse. Positional was terrible on the Xonar DG.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> BF3 is screaming at me, 7 cheaters in one night on MW3... this is seriously bad.


I was going to have a game when bored couple of weeks ago, took ages to find a server lol so did not bother.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Here is what I'll get


That's a good starter setup man.
If you got the extra cash you could get something like the ATH-M50's.

And yes a soundcard makes a huge difference. Even a cheap one. Think of it as like a dedicated GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dezahp*
> 
> I don't know why on earth would anyone play CoD especially on PC. The last CoD I bought was MW2...the CoD series can eat my poo


Last one I played was Black Ops.
Raged so hard at it - I sold it.
The kicker?
I sold it for a PROFIT after playing it for a month.
It was the first ever 360 game I EVER sold and funnily enough at a profit - win-win.
(Bought it at launch from Tescos with a deal, made around £12 profit on it)


----------



## DuckKnuckle

I'm slowly finding myself playing Support more and more. Used to love being assault until the other support players ignore your ammo requests and you eventually die. Now I know how to survive longer and I'm always running around playing the objective.

The P90 is my go-to gun now for support. I seldom play asault nowadays unless it's a map I'm unfamiliar with.


----------



## Agoniizing

I get accused of being a cheater all the time. This is for the people who think I am a cheater


----------



## Aesthethc

DICE still needs to fix TV missiles. This happens to me in versus jets/heli's and i usually end up dying/losing my streak because my TV Missile didnt register as a kill.... sigh.

Hopefully this gets fixed around BF4.


----------



## Agoniizing

anyone up for some bf3? tdm only


----------



## IAmDay

DICE will never fix there stuff


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> DICE will never fix there stuff


they haven't since BF2142 (2006) - so I don't see why they will start doing so now! *sigh*


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Couldn't tell the difference between Xonar DG and onboard realtek 5.1 just saying might not be worth getting that.


I got a DX, its a major difference if you got the headphones or speakers to actually utilize the card. Not some shoddy Beats or G35 gamer headsets. But more like Sennheiser or AKG.

Realtek is trash and always will be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I got a DX, its a major difference if you got the headphones or speakers to actually utilize the card. Not some shoddy Beats or G35 gamer headsets. But more like Sennheiser or AKG.
> 
> Realtek is trash and always will be.


I have to say when I use OPTICAL from my Asus Z77 to my Logitech Z-5500 it sounded brilliant, whilst my noob-sus DX was being RMA'ed.
Got the DX in now - normal drivers suck so much balls.
Uni drivers on the other hand make this baby come alive.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say when I use OPTICAL from my Asus Z77 to my Logitech Z-5500 it sounded brilliant, whilst my noob-sus DX was being RMA'ed.
> Got the DX in now - normal drivers suck so much balls.
> Uni drivers on the other hand make this baby come alive.


Cant say Logitech is a brand you should go for in terms of sound quality.

Theyre made to be loud.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> DICE will never fix there stuff


It's like an Android phone! The fix/update comes in 2 yrs when you upgrade! The surprise is that they break things that worked fine before!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I got a DX, its a major difference if you got the headphones or speakers to actually utilize the card. Not some shoddy Beats or G35 gamer headsets. But more like Sennheiser or AKG.
> 
> Realtek is trash and always will be.


It could def be the case. I tried a few pairs of headphones and a few sets of 5.1 and nothing was very impressive on either...maybe just the devices.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant say Logitech is a brand you should go for in terms of sound quality.
> 
> Theyre made to be loud.


The Z5500 is possibly the best 5.1 PC sound system money can buy.
Take that from a guy that has a quite expensive portable audio setup


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I got a DX, its a major difference if you got the headphones or speakers to actually utilize the card. Not some shoddy Beats or G35 gamer headsets. But more like Sennheiser or AKG.
> 
> Realtek is trash and always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> It could def be the case. I tried a few pairs of headphones and a few sets of 5.1 and nothing was very impressive on either...maybe just the devices.
Click to expand...

What's your budget? I 2nd the DX recommendation. Dolby Headphone's not quite as good positionally as Creative's CMSS3D, but it doesn't impact the sound quality nearly as much. IMO, CMSS3D just kills sq.

For headphones, I would recommend checking out Mad Lust Envy's guide on head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added

For cheapies, I'd go w/ some Sony V6's. If you really want cheat, check out AKG's new K702 ani or the Q701. You'll need an amp for those though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant say Logitech is a brand you should go for in terms of sound quality.
> 
> Theyre made to be loud.
> 
> 
> 
> The Z5500 is possibly the best 5.1 PC sound system money can buy.
> Take that from a guy that has a quite expensive portable audio setup
Click to expand...

ROFL! Convenient, probably. Best...no, I don't think so.


----------



## Thoth420

I left speakers/soundcard etc. out until xmas mostly because I don't really know what to try. My budget went out the window a week ago.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The Z5500 is possibly the best 5.1 PC sound system money can buy.
> Take that from a guy that has a quite expensive portable audio setup


Just no.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> What's your budget? I 2nd the DX recommendation. Dolby Headphone's not quite as good positionally as Creative's CMSS3D, but it doesn't impact the sound quality nearly as much. IMO, CMSS3D just kills sq.
> 
> For headphones, I would recommend checking out Mad Lust Envy's guide on head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-updated-9-2-2013-sony-ma900-added
> 
> For cheapies, I'd go w/ some Sony V6's. If you really want cheat, check out AKG's new K702 ani or the Q701. You'll need an amp for those though.
> ROFL! Convenient, probably. Best...no, I don't think so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Just no.


Yup -got flamed for saying this by a few other members on OCN too.
But when I asked this question - all I got is ummm but ehhh and eeeehhh:
"Name a sound system that costs under £250, has 5.1 and has both digital and analogue inputs"

Good luck luck ladies


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I left speakers/soundcard etc. out until xmas mostly because I don't really know what to try. My budget went out the window a week ago.


Well, fwiw, I've been through a few speakers and headphones. I settled w/ some Swans M50w's for the speakers and the Q701's w/ a Little Dot Mach III amp. The Swans are 2.1 and small, so not the best for music, but def a step up from whatever computer speaker (corsair/logitech/etc) you can find on newegg. Q701's lack bass impact, but their positional accuracy and absolutely MASSIVE soundstage more than make up for that when gaming. You really can hear someone coming up from behind you. I have been yelled @ for turning around when someone was trying to knife me...was a really great feeling, haha. I went w/ the tube amp cause I friend had it, price was right, and I didn't wanna research on head-fi cause that can consume days, weeks, months.

Good luck!

edit:

T Dubbed:
For the $, there really AREN'T any other options. 5.1, quality, and price don't really go together. Best bet is a HTIB from Onkyo if you wanna budget it. For surround, I really do prefer headphones. For music, 2.1 is fine. At least that's how I roll.


----------



## Sadmoto

I have a question.

Now over the past 2 years i've heard some crazy stuffs but one thing I cannot find out 100% is:

"suppression will make your first 1~3 shots miss"

This is what I was told in my latest clan and they wouldn't let anyone have suppression on or they would throw a fit.

I never saw any evidence, proof or honestly anyone ever bringing this up before I met this clan.

can anyone confirm or deny with proof? or is this one of them myths people make up because they can't just admit they messed up ingame, it has to be hacks,bugs,lagz,etc... not human error. never.

my only problem with suppression is that it seems to work against me every time, I'll be shooting at the sun even though their face is in my sights and I'll have cover perk, and that it never works for me, it seems to not effect people shooting at me 90% of the time.


----------



## Jodiuh

Dunno. But I can tell you equipping the silencer in Crysis 1 turns it into a BB gun!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Now over the past 2 years i've heard some crazy stuffs but one thing I cannot find out 100% is:
> 
> "suppression will make your first 1~3 shots miss"
> 
> This is what I was told in my latest clan and they wouldn't let anyone have suppression on or they would throw a fit.
> 
> I never saw any evidence, proof or honestly anyone ever bringing this up before I met this clan.
> 
> can anyone confirm or deny with proof? or is this one of them myths people make up because they can't just admit they messed up ingame, it has to be hacks,bugs,lagz,etc... not human error. never.
> 
> my only problem with suppression is that it seems to work against me every time, I'll be shooting at the sun even though their face is in my sights and I'll have cover perk, and that it never works for me, it seems to not effect people shooting at me 90% of the time.


You can exclude the AS VAL from that statement 100%. Although it's suppressor is integrated


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> T Dubbed:
> For the $, there really AREN'T any other options. 5.1, quality, and price don't really go together. Best bet is a HTIB from Onkyo if you wanna budget it. For surround, I really do prefer headphones. For music, 2.1 is fine. At least that's how I roll.


Exactly bro - Unless I spend over £500-800 will I get a decent monitor-esk 5.1 system.
I absolutely love having 5.1 - headphones are great, but I don't want to damage my ears ALL the time - considering I wear earphones as soon as I'm out the house









BTQ - another BF3 glitch - whilst playing on the EVGA servers:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Exactly bro - Unless I spend over £500-800 will I get a decent monitor-esk 5.1 system.
> I absolutely love having 5.1 - headphones are great, but I don't want to damage my ears ALL the time - considering I wear earphones as soon as I'm out the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTQ - another BF3 glitch - whilst playing on the EVGA servers:


Any Quality 2.0 > Z5500

"I dont want to damage my ears"

Lolwut? Ohhhhhhhh youre one of those on the bus that wear beats headphones so loud you can hear it from outside the bus..

Besides there are plenty of 5.1 systems sub 250 pounds that > Z5500 just go to a hifi forum and you'll figure it out. Z5500 is aimed towards kids who have no quality demands, they just want things to sound loud and go boomboom.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Any Quality 2.0 > Z5500
> 
> "I dont want to damage my ears"
> 
> Lolwut? Ohhhhhhhh youre one of those on the bus that wear beats headphones so loud you can hear it from outside the bus..
> 
> Besides there are plenty of 5.1 systems sub 250 pounds that > Z5500 just go to a hifi forum and you'll figure it out. Z5500 is aimed towards kids who have no quality demands, they just want things to sound loud and go boomboom.


I would love to slap you with my Audeo PFE 232's - but I fear you have no idea what the hell they are.
Or maybe I could teach you how to mod your D2K's too? (you have absolutely no idea who you are talking to - you can lecture me as much as you want on textures, come audio that's a different matter







)

As for sub 5.1 systems - oh really?
Apart from Creative's 5.1 and 7.1 offers, which are WORSE than the Logitech's in terms of sound quality, why don't you educate me, mr. wise one, on audio









And yes, there are people out there like myself who DO NOT want a 2.1 sound system, as they PREFER a 5.1 system.
I don't need huge monitor speakers less than 50cm away from my ears


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh yes you do! I tried out some KRK RP6's and they sounded FANTASTIC! But in the end they were just too damned big, w/ no volume control, and separate, rear mounted power switches.

Although I will admit...I played the original Bioshock in the front room on a home theater w/ 5.1 and it was an EXPERIENCE.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh yes you do! I tried out some KRK RP6's and they sounded FANTASTIC! But in the end they were just too damned big, w/ no volume control, and separate, rear mounted power switches.
> 
> Although I will admit...I played the original Bioshock in the front room on a home theater w/ 5.1 and it was an EXPERIENCE.


yeah home theatre 5.1 is absolutely epic.
But that needs a 40" TV, a sofa and a controller.


----------



## tango bango

How do I get my guns and stuff back? Went to play a game and my guns went to default ones. Stats seem ok just can't change guns and gadget in each class.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would love to slap you with my Audeo PFE 232's - but I fear you have no idea what the hell they are.
> Or maybe I could teach you how to mod your D2K's too? (you have absolutely no idea who you are talking to - you can lecture me as much as you want on textures, come audio that's a different matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As for sub 5.1 systems - oh really?
> Apart from Creative's 5.1 and 7.1 offers, which are WORSE than the Logitech's in terms of sound quality, why don't you educate me, mr. wise one, on audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, there are people out there like myself who DO NOT want a 2.1 sound system, as they PREFER a 5.1 system.
> I don't need huge monitor speakers less than 50cm away from my ears


Wow, how sad, he thinks theres only Logitech and Creative







((((((((((((((((((

Clearly you know nothing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Oh yes you do! I tried out some KRK RP6's and they sounded FANTASTIC! But in the end they were just too damned big, w/ no volume control, and separate, rear mounted power switches.
> 
> Although I will admit...I played the original Bioshock in the front room on a home theater w/ 5.1 and it was an EXPERIENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah home theatre 5.1 is absolutely epic.
> But that needs a 40" TV, a sofa and a controller.
Click to expand...

Sell the pc, buy a PS4. I mean...we can't even play GTA V!


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah home theatre 5.1 is absolutely epic.
> But that needs a 40" TV, a sofa and a controller.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I've got a 55 and no controller needed.... yet I will be number one to admit that no sort of serious competitive gaming could actually be done with the set up. BUT! As stated above, it's extremely fun. Specially with having transducers adding some shake to said couch with explosions!









Got one of these that sits on my lap and no issues with keyboard and mouse for gaming.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Sell the pc, buy a PS4. I mean...we can't even play GTA V!


haha








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a 55 and no controller needed.... yet I will be number one to admit that no sort of serious competitive gaming could actually be done with the set up. BUT! As stated above, it's extremely fun. Specially with having transducers adding some shake to said couch with explosions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got one of these that sits on my lap and no issues with keyboard and mouse for gaming.


that's a sexy setup man - but yeah when I play on a big screen - even my cousin and I deem the "big screen" as the "reason you are doing badly in a game" haha!
Seriously sometimes my cousin says: Man I'm doing horribly.
My instant reply is: "are you on the big screen?"
If yes - he says...ok gonna quit this round then comeback - next thing you know his on his 27" monitor 2nd on the leaderboard









Yeah big screen are lovely, but when it comes to precise things, ie FPS games like BF - it is simply impossible to do WELL.
Sure you could do OK in certain games, and I have done - but you slowly start edging closer and closer to that big screen - in other words screwing your eye sight







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wow, how sad, he thinks theres only Logitech and Creative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((
> 
> Clearly you know nothing.


Avoids the question, accuses people to boost his worthless ego.
Well done!


----------



## Jodiuh

Respect tho...I totally expected u to go fanboy wild on the logis.









Honestly, the best audio advice I could ever give is this:

1. Buy something cheap, but decent.
2. Avoid listening to anything else and the internet...especially forums. Avoid them like the plague.


----------



## IAmDay

lol wut


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Respect tho...I totally expected u to go fanboy wild on the logis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, the best audio advice I could ever give is this:
> 
> 1. Buy something cheap, but decent.
> 2. Avoid listening to anything else and the internet...especially forums. Avoid them like the plague.


well forums are actually good when you got people with experience and some knowledge.
If it wasn't for forums I wouldn't have OC'ed my PC, never became the top 20 in-earphone reviewers in the world etc etc.

My Logitech's aren't the best, I know that - but for the price and functionality - I don't think anything comes close.
Furthermore pair it with a decent soundcard and you can tweak its mids to perfection







!
MY frequency preference is slightly V shaped anyway


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a sexy setup man - but yeah when I play on a big screen - even my cousin and I deem the "big screen" as the "reason you are doing badly in a game" haha!
> Seriously sometimes my cousin says: Man I'm doing horribly.
> My instant reply is: "are you on the big screen?"
> If yes - he says...ok gonna quit this round then comeback - next thing you know his on his 27" monitor 2nd on the leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah big screen are lovely, but when it comes to precise things, ie FPS games like BF - it is simply impossible to do WELL.
> Sure you could do OK in certain games, and I have done - but you slowly start edging closer and closer to that big screen - in other words screwing your eye sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Avoids the question, accuses people to boost his worthless ego.
> Well done!


What question?

Go Argon, Denon, M-Audio etc.

Build your own system with various selection of speakers out there etc... can get a better experiecne for 250 pounds than a Z5500 which is only there to make boom noises.
But then again, some people think Beats is quality sound..


----------



## Thoth420




----------



## meloj17

T.Dubbed, what's your take on the ATH-700s and an ant lion modmic? Paired with asus dx card.


----------



## dezahp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> T.Dubbed, what's your take on the ATH-700s and an ant lion modmic? Paired with asus dx card.


I have the ATH-700s...I love these headphones. My favorite headphones that I've had thus far. Had them for almost 2 years and still going strong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> T.Dubbed, what's your take on the ATH-700s and an ant lion modmic? Paired with asus dx card.


no idea about that Mic, but that's a solid headphone and soundcard.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Third day of disconnections from timeout errors. Man this is getting ridiculous. I can't even get a full round in. I guess dice doesn't want my BF4 money after all. Fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Third day of disconnections from timeout errors. Man this is getting ridiculous. I can't even get a full round in. I guess dice doesn't want my BF4 money after all. Fine.


crash was telling me about you having problems to connect.
Are you sure it isn't on your end?
I played countless hours yesterday, without a single glitch.
That said, those EVGA servers...I keep getting hitmarker problems - that's server related though


----------



## Slightly skewed

Literally nothing has changed on my end in the last week other than the update these goofs rolled out. I know others have had the same issues but not as frequent as I am experiencing.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Literally nothing has changed on my end in the last week other than the update these goofs rolled out. I know others have had the same issues but not as frequent as I am experiencing.


Have you tried clearing your browser cache since the little BL update yesterday?


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Third day of disconnections from timeout errors. Man this is getting ridiculous. I can't even get a full round in. I guess dice doesn't want my BF4 money after all. Fine.


Damn that sux.


----------



## IAmDay

I don't even battlefield anymore.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's a sexy setup man - but yeah when I play on a big screen - even my cousin and I deem the "big screen" as the "reason you are doing badly in a game" haha!
> Seriously sometimes my cousin says: Man I'm doing horribly.
> My instant reply is: "are you on the big screen?"
> If yes - he says...ok gonna quit this round then comeback - next thing you know his on his 27" monitor 2nd on the leaderboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah big screen are lovely, but when it comes to precise things, ie FPS games like BF - it is simply impossible to do WELL.*
> Sure you could do OK in certain games, and I have done - but you slowly start edging closer and closer to that big screen - in other words screwing your eye sight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Avoids the question, accuses people to boost his worthless ego.
> Well done!


I disagree. I was playing on a really low quality 40" LCD TV and i went 108-18 in jet with 60 killstreak and 55-0 in helicopter, 55 streak playing against 100's. I think playing on a larger screen is really just preference.

I do game on a 120hz monitor and i think its a lot clearer but playing on a 40" TV has never handicapped me. I dont think its "simply impossible", that is a subjective assumption. Its perfectly possible to play on a large screen and do good. I think playing with a monitor though is a little better, but definitely not impossible if you dont own one.


----------



## Thoth420

Speaking of.....The new 144 hz BenQ burns with the brightness of over 9000 suns.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> I disagree. I was playing on a really low quality 40" LCD TV and i went 108-18 in jet with 60 killstreak and 55-0 in helicopter, 55 streak playing against 100's. I think playing on a larger screen is really just preference.
> 
> I do game on a 120hz monitor and i think its a lot clearer but playing on a 40" TV has never handicapped me. I dont think its "simply impossible", that is a subjective assumption. Its perfectly possible to play on a large screen and do good. I think playing with a monitor though is a little better, but definitely not impossible if you dont own one.


I do own one funnily enough.
Each time I game on it, playing FPS games (and not camping in the skies, but being on the ground where infantry heads are a pixel wide), I find it impossible to do good. I'm not the only one, as I said - but I'm sure there are exceptions like yourself


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Speaking of.....The new 144 hz BenQ burns with the brightness of over 9000 suns.


Oh TN Panels.. why do they still make em.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Oh TN Panels.. why do they still make em.


Because some people prefer FPS to overall IQ. I had a hell of a time deciding on IPS or high refresh TN so I know what you mean.









I know in non FPS games it will bite me but I spend most time playing BF the past year.


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to figure out if I want 3X 22" 1080P monitors for EyeFinity or 27" 1440P for BF3/4.









Thinking I either should wait for the new AMD cards to lauch or get a HD7950.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want 3X 20" 1080P monitors for EyeFinity or 27" 1440P for BF3/4.


Tough choice for sure.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Tough choice for sure.


Well I just made this easier....my opening is only 41.5" big (computer nook). So big 27" is.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I do own one funnily enough.
> Each time I game on it, playing FPS games (*and not camping in the skies, but being on the ground where infantry heads are a pixel wide*), I find it impossible to do good. I'm not the only one, as I said - but I'm sure there are exceptions like yourself


Try sniping out infantry with a jet or helicopter from 600-800m away. I do it all the time, and the infantry heads literally a pixel wide. Though i guess to each his own, and there are definitely exceptions.... But i think killing infantry from the air is a lot harder than killing infantry on ground. Especially when you have other air vehicles and AA to always worry about.









I did make the switch to a 120hz monitor and everything is super clear, and i perform a lot better now in game. So yes, buying the monitor does make the difference from a bad TV like mine. But it isnt impossible for " *everyone"*; just not as easy to spot people like a monitor


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well I just made this easier....my opening is only 41.5" big (computer nook). So big 27" is.


I hear ya I barely have enough space for the 23" and the new 24 " plus two small logitech speakers.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Because some people prefer FPS to overall IQ. I had a hell of a time deciding on IPS or high refresh TN so I know what you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know in non FPS games it will bite me but I spend most time playing BF the past year.


You can get both with korean.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You can get both with korean.


Sounds like a trojan horse. j/k









You talking about those Qnix monitors?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Try sniping out infantry with a jet or helicopter from 600-800m away. I do it all the time, and the infantry heads literally a pixel wide. Though i guess to each his own, and there are definitely exceptions.... But i think killing infantry from the air is a lot harder than killing infantry on ground. Especially when you have other air vehicles and AA to always worry about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did make the switch to a 120hz monitor and everything is super clear, and i perform a lot better now in game. So yes, buying the monitor does make the difference from a bad TV like mine. But it isnt impossible for " *everyone"*; just not as easy to spot people like a monitor


indeed.
My only point I'm trying to make is that 18-27" monitor > 40". Simply due to where you sit.

There are exceptions that said, some play better on a bigger screen and vice versa.
I must say though, I miss playing Fifa on the big screen!


----------



## IAmDay

Found out why I was lagging so I finally played today once I fixed it. So as of now I haven't quit battlefields.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Found out why I was lagging so I finally played today once I fixed it. So as of now I haven't quit battlefields.


hahahahaha!
Good man.
Why were you lagging then?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahaha!
> Good man.
> Why were you lagging then?


My GPU was hitting 90c and FPS dropping per the second. Finally set the speed to 70% and now 125 FPS all the time xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> My GPU was hitting 90c and FPS dropping per the second. Finally set the speed to 70% and now 125 FPS all the time xD


90C!?
How comes??


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 90C!?
> How comes??


No idea :c


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahah DAO:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69377999/177435049/

I had LOADS of C4 kills on this one:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69378378/177435049/

SO MUCH FUN









(YES a LOT of noob-tubing haha)


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> No idea :c


If the GPU isn't brand new then dust accumulation imo. Take her out and spray some compressed air to get any clumps of dust out.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Probably running the fan at 30% because he's "sensitive" to noise.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to figure out if I want *3X 22" 1080P* monitors for EyeFinity or 27" *1440P* for BF3/4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I either should wait for the new AMD cards to lauch or get a *HD7950*.


This doesn't make any sense. Be better off with a console.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Probably running the fan at 30% because he's "sensitive" to noise.


Or that.


----------



## IAmDay

I usually run it at 10%









just kidding I normally run it on auto


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I usually run it at 10%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding I normally run it on auto


My 6970 reference used to cook on auto after a while due to dust build up in the vapor chamber(I think that is what is called). The aluminum fins the fan blows air through.


----------



## IAmDay

I'll take it out tomorrow and give the old woman a cleaning


----------



## amd655

Whipping it out eh


----------



## amd655

Jesus... kicked for no reason from MOHWF o.0



Do i ever get a game where kids or idiot's in power don't rage at me?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Next round is against So Awesome; the team who has won pretty much everything recently, GG


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next round is against So Awesome; the team who has won pretty much everything recently, GG


----------



## Thoth420

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next round is against So Awesome; the team who has won pretty much everything recently, GG





Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> T.Dubbed, what's your take on the ATH-700s and an ant lion modmic? Paired with asus dx card.


I can recommend the card and the mic. They have been good to me. The Michael especially is a HUGE step up from that ole Zalman.


----------



## amd655

How many here have a good connection?

I mean latency/stability wise?

This is just a general question







and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.

I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.

My usb adapter thingy....

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How many here have a good connection?
> 
> I mean latency/stability wise?
> 
> This is just a general question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.
> 
> I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.
> 
> My usb adapter thingy....
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3


I only have 8mbps down and 0.5 up with BT due to living remote location. I use wireless home hub 2.0 in the house but out of the 4 systems on the connection mine is the only one hard wired to the hub. Hard wire makes little difference, if the kids go on you tube or anything whilst I am on bf3 it becomes unplayable and often breaks my connection


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I only have 8mbps down and 0.5 up with BT due to living remote location. I use wireless home hub 2.0 in the house but out of the 4 systems on the connection mine is the only one hard wired to the hub. Hard wire makes little difference, if the kids go on you tube or anything whilst I am on bf3 it becomes unplayable and often breaks my connection


Thanks for sharing, i also have 2 other devices wireless on the router making a total of 4, my AMD PC that my bro uses and a laptop, if anyone does as you suggest, it is horrid for playing games, but wireless vs wired is really no difference, well unperceivable.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How many here have a good connection?
> 
> I mean latency/stability wise?
> 
> This is just a general question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.
> 
> I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.
> 
> My usb adapter thingy....
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 8mbps down and 0.5 up with BT due to living remote location. I use wireless home hub 2.0 in the house but out of the 4 systems on the connection mine is the only one hard wired to the hub. Hard wire makes little difference, if the kids go on you tube or anything whilst I am on bf3 it becomes unplayable and often breaks my connection
Click to expand...

Yeah, but you get the peace and quiet that comes from living in a calm environment. I get great speeds, but live across the street from a mall and have to deal with crackheads trying to fight me from time to time.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Thanks for sharing, i also have 2 other devices wireless on the router making a total of 4, my AMD PC that my bro uses and a laptop, if anyone does as you suggest, it is horrid for playing games, but wireless vs wired is really no difference, well unperceivable.


We can all game no problem, but even if the kids leave their ipad`s unattended and on, they sometimes self update and send the ping rocketing. Had all 4 pc on bf3 in the same server without issue.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> How many here have a good connection?
> 
> I mean latency/stability wise?
> 
> This is just a general question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.
> 
> I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.
> 
> My usb adapter thingy....
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3


Living in South Africa and playing local servers. I have a 10/1 line and I'm connected via cable to the router. As is one other computer and then we have 2 laptops, 4 phones and an iPad connected as well. Ping is between 8 and 30 with browsing and streaming.

I have disconnected twice since I started playing in April last year.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Living in South Africa and playing local servers. I have a 10/1 line and I'm connected via cable to the router. As is one other computer and then we have 2 laptops, 4 phones and an iPad connected as well. Ping is between 8 and 30 with browsing and streaming.
> 
> I have disconnected twice since I started playing in April last year.


I have a friend from SA who has a terrible connection, poor bugger :/

I know that feel....

My speeds are 13 down and 1 up as of now, they used to be 18 down and 780k up. Our line becomes unstable all the time forcing the speed down


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have a friend from SA who has a terrible connection, poor bugger :/
> 
> I know that feel....
> 
> My speeds are 13 down and 1 up as of now, they used to be 18 down and 780k up, Our line becomes unstable all the time forcing the speed down


Our infrastructure is terrible here. Paying about R750 pm for our line (roughly $70) but hey, it works so I ain't complaining.

Most of the servers here are stable and you run into maybe 1 hacker a month. At least, I do.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How many here have a good connection?
> 
> I mean latency/stability wise?
> 
> This is just a general question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.
> 
> I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.
> 
> My usb adapter thingy....
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3


My ping is games is always very low but my actual internet speed connection is terrible. Sadly I cannot get FIOS as it is not available in my neighborhood yet so I am stuck with copper via TWC.


----------



## Jodiuh

Haha suckers!

40 down, 5 up, $35 monthly. Fiber, so it never varies.

*ducks*


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Haha suckers!
> 
> 40 down, 5 up, $35 monthly. Fiber, so it never varies.
> 
> *ducks*


Directly from my router...


----------



## amd655

After playing MW3 for 2 nights... *pops BF3 disc in for installation*

What is with this game? pisses people off, but wants us to come back for more lol.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Cable- semi-rural middle America. I pay for 50 down, 20 up but seldom actually get it. Most of the time it's more like 33 down, 12 up. Certain peak hours it slows down more than others but for the most part is really stable. While gaming It's noticeable when my wife is watching netflix, or uploading large amounts of pics on laptop but barely most of the time. Now if my wife is watching netflix while uploading pics, and every kid between here and town just got home from school and started downloading torrents I might as well forget about playing BF3. (won't loose connection just be shooting rubber bullets and randomly crashing choppers due to lag.)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Cable- semi-rural middle America. I pay for 50 down, 20 up but seldom actually get it. Most of the time it's more like 33 down, 12 up. Certain peak hours it slows down more than others but for the most part is really stable. While gaming It's noticeable when my wife is watching netflix, or uploading large amounts of pics on laptop but barely most of the time. Now if my wife is watching netflix while uploading pics, and every kid between here and town just got home from school and started downloading torrents I might as well forget about playing BF3. (won't loose connection just be shooting rubber bullets and randomly crashing choppers due to lag.)


I shoot rubber bullets often and it's purely because others are browsing the web or watching a video online.

Higher speeds are obviously better for stability gaming i think.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Haha suckers!
> 
> 40 down, 5 up, $35 monthly. Fiber, so it never varies.
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> 
> 
> Directly from my router...
Click to expand...

That's what I was @ my 1st year with Century Link. Fiber was put in a little more than a year ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Cable- semi-rural middle America. I pay for 50 down, 20 up but seldom actually get it. Most of the time it's more like 33 down, 12 up. Certain peak hours it slows down more than others but for the most part is really stable. While gaming It's noticeable when my wife is watching netflix, or uploading large amounts of pics on laptop but barely most of the time. Now if my wife is watching netflix while uploading pics, and every kid between here and town just got home from school and started downloading torrents I might as well forget about playing BF3. (won't loose connection just be shooting rubber bullets and randomly crashing choppers due to lag.)


This is exactly why I cancelled Cox. The speeds were far too unreliable.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I just keep thinking that Google fiber is only about 85 miles away and slowly spreading. Maybe in ten years I can get that 1 Gig service lol. My brother-in-law has it and of course never does anything more demanding than update his facebook page.







I hate him with a passion just for that lol.


----------



## Thoth420

I asked in the official audio thread but I guess I should copy paste it here since we were talking audio the other day.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hello audiophiles. I recently discovered this thread a bit too late as I had just purchased a wireless logitech g930 headset for my new gaming rig. Suffice to say I am not pleased....mad.gif
I have a pair of logitech z313 2.0 speakers which I plan on upgrading to a better 2.1 set after the new year. For the time being I am looking to return the g930 and would like to grab a wired headset or a nice pair of headphones and desk mic....whichever fits my budget the best. They will be primarily (90% of the time) be used for gaming and VOIP namely for Battlefield 4.

I should note that I know little to nothing about audio and for the moment will be just using the creative onboard on the Maximus Hero VI and thus trying to pick a pair and stay inside my budget is proving to be difficult.
My budget is 100-150 US for either a headset or the headphones and mic.
Priorities are: quality(for the budget at least) and comfort equally. I have a pretty small sized head. Suggestions would be great. wink.gif


----------



## amd655

Guys onboard sound can be fantastic, Realtek's 889 and 898 chips rival quality sound cards like the Xonar Essence, i will upload a sound recording of my setup so that you can hear the clarity and the actual full sound of the music from the 889 on my Z68 SLi board.

Be warned though i used my Nokia N95 mic which is actual very decent, so you should pick up most of the sound or at least i hope


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> How many here have a good connection?
> 
> I mean latency/stability wise?
> 
> This is just a general question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and naming what method would be cool, like cable/wireless ect etc.
> 
> I use a wireless USB thing.. but i have it on a extension so that i can put it on the floor for a shorter distance to the router downstairs, however my Hag rig is wired directly to the router downstairs.
> 
> My usb adapter thingy....
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1427448.htm?CMPID=GS001&_$ja=cgid:5313562487|tsid:41409|cid:116735567|lid:18283950120|nw:g|crid:23321974847|rnd:11138897341725515146|dvc:c|adp:1o3


I have very stable connection, but pretty slow.. well, adsl







10/0,5... I have no different option, hopefully fiber will get here in next years.
As for BF3, I play on german server 90% of time, with 40-60 ping, on slovak server i have +- 20, too bad people here are mostly ******ed


----------



## amd655

Ok, played back my recording, the phone mic blocks out the really high notes that are not missed in person, but a mic on a phone can only go so far, however, clarity means all sounds are heard clearly, and i think the recording does a pretty decent job, just do not expect full on in person sound from the video, it is FAR better









But this is the Realtek onboard i was speaking about through some decent speakers.

And err actually you can hear it much better at the beginning, the speakers use horn tweeters so the high pitch sounds really attack you when in full direction with them, i placed the phone down on my desk trying to get a neutral position, but it is placed under the sound direction and comes out a tiny bit muffled, you can hear my mouse clearly though


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh LOL siz!









Thoth:
Stretch the budget just a bit and get some A900X's and the mod mic. The A900X is closed so you wont hear anything from your pc, this adds to the immersion factor and the low ohm rating means you can enjoy them from your phone if you want. Also, the A900X is great for music too! I have seen them on sale for $160.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol what ? I don't even.

Onboard has come a long way. How it's implemented seems to make a large difference. Not long ago I had two boards with 889's and one just very clearly sounded better than the other. The 898 on my Extreme 6 is easily the best onboard I've had. It falls short of my soundcard (X-Fi Titanium HD) when using my "good" cans though. Rather that difference is worth $150 is purely subjective and the difference on the lesser headphones and headsets laying around here is close to none.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I asked in the official audio thread but I guess I should copy paste it here since we were talking audio the other day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello audiophiles. I recently discovered this thread a bit too late as I had just purchased a wireless logitech g930 headset for my new gaming rig. Suffice to say I am not pleased....mad.gif
> I have a pair of logitech z313 2.0 speakers which I plan on upgrading to a better 2.1 set after the new year. For the time being I am looking to return the g930 and would like to grab a wired headset or a nice pair of headphones and desk mic....whichever fits my budget the best. They will be primarily (90% of the time) be used for gaming and VOIP namely for Battlefield 4.
> 
> I should note that I know little to nothing about audio and for the moment will be just using the creative onboard on the Maximus Hero VI and thus trying to pick a pair and stay inside my budget is proving to be difficult.
> My budget is 100-150 US for either a headset or the headphones and mic.
> Priorities are: quality(for the budget at least) and comfort equally. I have a pretty small sized head. Suggestions would be great. wink.gif


Why a desktop mic? I have a mod mic that works great with my headphones. Even the old standby Zalman I prefer for gaming to my desktop mic, and I even have a very nice desktop mic sitting here that just doesn't get much use.

As I banned myself from anything headphone related I can't make any current recommendations on headphones.







Should be plenty of options in your price range though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol what ? I don't even.
> 
> Onboard has come a long way. How it's implemented seems to make a large difference. Not long ago I had two boards with 889's and one just very clearly sounded better than the other. The 898 on my Extreme 6 is easily the best onboard I've had. It falls short of my soundcard (X-Fi Titanium HD) when using my "good" cans though. Rather that difference is worth $150 is purely subjective and the difference on the lesser headphones and headsets laying around here is close to none.
> Why a desktop mic? I have a mod mic that works great with my headphones. Even the old standby Zalman I prefer for gaming to my desktop mic, and I even have a very nice desktop mic sitting here that just doesn't get much use.
> 
> As I banned myself from anything headphone related I can't make any current recommendations on headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be plenty of options in your price range though.


Just see no reason for a dedi card when onboard delivers 90% of a high end sound card as long as it is a 889 or 898 however.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> lol what ? I don't even.
> 
> Onboard has come a long way. How it's implemented seems to make a large difference. Not long ago I had two boards with 889's and one just very clearly sounded better than the other. The 898 on my Extreme 6 is easily the best onboard I've had. It falls short of my soundcard (X-Fi Titanium HD) when using my "good" cans though. Rather that difference is worth $150 is purely subjective and the difference on the lesser headphones and headsets laying around here is close to none.
> Why a desktop mic? I have a mod mic that works great with my headphones. Even the old standby Zalman I prefer for gaming to my desktop mic, and I even have a very nice desktop mic sitting here that just doesn't get much use.
> 
> As I banned myself from anything headphone related I can't make any current recommendations on headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be plenty of options in your price range though.


I just had no clue those existed. Thanks for the tip sounds much more convenient. I would ideally like a good headset with a mic built in but I hear you can get better quality from split devices.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

You get a lot more for the $$ going seperate. But the biggest issue to me anyway is the cord quality on headsets. Every headset I've had has died from a cheap thin cord going bad. Either the mic or the headphones or just one side of the headphones lol. There are some decent headsets out there along the lines of Sennheiser PC360 or Beyerdynamic MMX300. But they cost quite a bit and for that much money you could get even better sound from seperate or the same sound at a lower cost.


----------



## Thoth420

I also have had them all die from the same thing man. I opted for the Sennheiser 310 for now since I like the old walkman headphone feel with the foam. 1/3 of my max budget too....after xmas I will build a real sound setup. Thanks guys for the suggestions. Thanks AMD for the audio upload sample.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mum and I both have these card in our PC's:
http://www.tp-link.us/products/details/?categoryid=1683&model=TL-WDN4800

And we have this router:
http://www.tp-link.us/products/details/?categoryid=2166&model=TL-WDR4300

I run on 5GHZ, I've put mum on 2.4GHZ (due to signal problems with 5ghz at distance)
Sky Fibre.
38 down
8 up


----------



## EliteReplay

well guys... there is a lot to do on BF3 still and we are just about 10days to get on Bf4 beta...

what im going to miss from BF3? CloseQuarter maps indeed... gonna be missing the AS VAL
and Gun Master game mode









Aftermath maps are really awesome hope they can make a come back on BF4 somehow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Your motherboard has a poor quality sound chip, the 889/898 are a soundcard upgrade in comparison, i know as my x79 board has the 892 chip too.
> 
> BTW i use RCA...


fair enough.
It was about time people started stepping up the game. But for me - I'll always go dedicated.
The way I see it:
Dedicated GPU, because I want to.
Dedicated soundcard, because I want to.

The more "dedication" there is the better that given piece will perform vs an all-in-one solution.
There's only so much you can reduce the size of audio gear, unlike CPU's.

What I'm saying is, you won't see atom sized audio processing, but you'll see it in CPU/GPU's.
The 892 chip sounds promising though.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fair enough.
> It was about time people started stepping up the game. But for me - I'll always go dedicated.
> The way I see it:
> Dedicated GPU, because I want to.
> Dedicated soundcard, because I want to.
> 
> The more "dedication" there is the better that given piece will perform vs an all-in-one solution.
> There's only so much you can reduce the size of audio gear, unlike CPU's.
> 
> What I'm saying is, you won't see atom sized audio processing, but you'll see it in CPU/GPU's.
> The 892 chip sounds promising though.


The 892 is in your noobtooth, the 889/898 have 110 SNR and have less distortion than most soundcards, my thread shows that as it was tested.

889 also destroys anything under 100 in cost at high pitched sounds.

Meanwhile millionaires with weird obsessions


----------



## Jodiuh

I personally can't take 3 digit #'s seriously. DX sounds so much better.

Edit: Also, realtek is grammatically abhorrent.


----------



## Orc Warlord

hate windows 8. i am trying to upgrade my PC from windows 7 to windows 8 and it hangs after first reboot @ "getting devices ready"

what a joke. why does DICE recommend this PO*


----------



## amd655

Because DICE?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this is coming from the guy that says his motherboard on-board audio beats sound cards.
> Yeah enough said.


Well considering i proved my worth in a thread i created and dedicated to it.. yes.

So please...


----------



## Jodiuh

You know, I had a pair of Z-560's awhile back and thought they were the bee's knees.

While the Z-5500's may not compare with other companies offering better sonics, its clear he's happy with them.

Sorry if I came off rude earlier man. Ignore the haters, myself included.










Also, I finally got my Haswell upgrade going with a small overclock. Intsalled BF3 a week ago, but I'm too afraid to load it up and potentially see my OC fail, LOL!


----------



## amd655

What OC you running mate?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Yeah except Logitech sound crap altogether lol....
> 
> The drivers in the satellites are the same across the line of surround setups... they are god awful.
> 
> Imagine what a horn tweeter sounds like... i have to reduce the treble in software as it is too sharp for my ears.
> Logitech ones have to have software adjustments to make them sound clear and even then with some moderately high volume they crackle and sound so bad...
> 
> The only thing the Z5500 is good for is bass heads, the woofer is all the power, the rest is just meh.
> 
> "Ok well if you look at the BIC Formula line or the BIC Acoustech Platinum line (which I own) they use a 1" aluminum dome tweeter set back (loaded) in a 6.5" square horn.
> 
> When ppl say horns are bright its probably cuz its a compression tweeter mounted back in the horn like Klipsch for example. So to me BIC Acoustech Platinum line is a nice in between sound from a regular dome tweeter to a horn loaded tweeter.
> 
> Think of a megaphone: you speak thru it and it naturally amplifies any sound coming out of it. That is how a horn works, all the mids/highs freqs that come from the tweeter are naturally amplified by the horn making them more sensitive and efficient. Great for vocals in music TV and movies. However speakers with horn loaded tweeters are more directional and if you sit too far off axis you will miss out on a lot of the high freqs.
> 
> With that said I love the horns of the Acoustechs and so does the wife."
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/1398576/horn-vs-dome-tweeter-design


AMD knows stuff? :OOOOOOOO

/pats self on back


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Yes let's not get too far off track on audio. There are multiple entire forums of nothing but sound discussion. It is just nice that BF3 actually has good enough sound to make sound related purchases somewhat relevant in a BF3 gaming thread.







And BF4 has been reported to have even more amazing sound. Can't wait to hear the sounds of repeated death at the the hands of OP little birds and mortar spam.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Can't wait to hear the sounds of repeated death at the the hands of OP little birds and mortar spam.


Will be the new M16's xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> You know, I had a pair of Z-560's awhile back and thought they were the bee's knees.
> 
> While the Z-5500's may not compare with other companies offering better sonics, its clear he's happy with them.
> 
> Sorry if I came off rude earlier man. Ignore the haters, myself included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I finally got my Haswell upgrade going with a small overclock. Intsalled BF3 a week ago, but I'm too afraid to load it up and potentially see my OC fail, LOL!


well I just love listening to people who are hypocritical lol.
It's also sad reading things like that, especially seeing as I'm an audio reviewer myself. I don't spit out things I don't mean, nor would be dishonest about anything I'm saying. Most of the time you get fanboys, haters and people with huge egos. I just salute them, like I do towards Apple fanboys


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> What OC you running mate?


4 Ghz w/ 1.15 V on a 4670K. It hits 70C w/ a Venomous X and a 1200 RPM fan...so...yeah.









Oh and Tdubbed, I would absolutely own a 5" iPhone if they made it wide like the new G2 instead of that useless narrow screen on the 5S.

So audio is improved again in BF4, huh...nice. Too bad my Q701's wouldn't know an explosion if they blew up...bass less wonders.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> 4 Ghz w/ 1.15 V on a 4670K. It hits 70C w/ a Venomous X and a 1200 RPM fan...so...yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Tdubbed, I would absolutely own a 5" iPhone if they made it wide like the new G2 instead of that useless narrow screen on the 5S.
> 
> So audio is improved again in BF4, huh...nice. Too bad my Q701's wouldn't know an explosion if they blew up...bass less wonders.


Explosions lean towards crisp than bassy.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellows, keep it civil please or thread may lock by an admin,

This thread is not about winging but about battlefield


----------



## CptDanko

Check origin guys. THey added a new security feature similar to Steamguard.

Now you will get an email if an unrecognized device trys to login to your account.

Something they should have implemented from the begining


----------



## Mr Nightman

How about we let opinions rest, as long as we have audio we're happy with, what else matters? Thankfully you even have decent hearing, now let us hype for bf4!


----------



## TheYonderGod

Lol, GG Exertus



Knocked down to the losers bracket now so my next CEVO match isn't til October 7th


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol, GG Exertus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knocked down to the losers bracket now so my next CEVO match isn't til October 7th


Just watched the first half gg. Liked the defib try at the end lol. I thought you were going to get it for a second.









Just uploaded some firestorm.


----------



## IAmDay

Played some ESL today. 160 ping and all the Euro gamers complaining about my ping.


----------



## DizzlePro

take a look at this guy & tell me what you think

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/meyek/stats/795879963/

http://www.esl.eu/eu/player/7346132/

not calling him a cheat, but he has some insane stats

http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=844405480ef70c9cef597e35cebc3ba1&p=meyek


----------



## Aesthethc

Hey guys, just uploaded some Gulf of Oman gameplay i had earlier. Just a few clips so i dont bore you guys with 15 minutes of a video.

Not the best pilot out there, but i certainly try hard to be.







If you fly jet please add me ! I need some co-pilots to roll out with especially on vent/ts/skype/whatever you use. I am usually a helicopter pilot but on my spare time i enjoy flying jets and solo'ing heli TV Missile for fun.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just watched the first half gg. Liked the defib try at the end lol. I thought you were going to get it for a second.


You should have watched the second half. Train wreck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Lol, GG Exertus
> 
> Knocked down to the losers bracket now so my next CEVO match isn't til October 7th


Almost looks like hit detection took a dump on the server. Seems kinda strange how the first half was so much closer. Could be they were just hustling you guys though.


----------



## meloj17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> take a look at this guy & tell me what you think
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/meyek/stats/795879963/
> 
> http://www.esl.eu/eu/player/7346132/
> 
> not calling him a cheat, but he has some insane stats
> 
> http://www.team-des-fra.fr/CoM/bf3.php?PHPSESSID=844405480ef70c9cef597e35cebc3ba1&p=meyek


His HS/k ratio is a little low TBH, if he's using some sort of hack, he is using it smart.
Or he just has really good HitReg below the neck. You can get 2500+ spm easy if you played alot during double XP.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Laughed SO HARD at this:


----------



## amd655

I have been streaming with my hag rig, the 2500k+480 combo is well perfect for streaming, but LAGG LAG LAG can someone lend me their fiber ISP pweeeeze


----------



## amd655

If ya wanna see go here...

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk

Beware though quality is not amazing as my upload speed is bad, but i get no lag in game with the mid range rig, perfect because force is rendering xD

Should be on soon stupid origin overlay wont work GRRRRRRRRR


----------



## amd655

Ok stream is up


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Ok stream is up


Doesn't look like BF3 to me lol









How do you stream dude?
Could you PM me on how to?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Doesn't look like BF3 to me lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you stream dude?
> Could you PM me on how to?


Make a Twitch account, use Origin's built in stream tool (overlay) to stream, i get zero lag, but i cant play any game online as it relies on net.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Make a Twitch account, use Origin's built in stream tool (overlay) to stream, i get zero lag, but i cant play any game online as it relies on net.


Why would you use the garbage that is Origins built in?

Use OBS where you can tweak everything as you please and is easier on the hardware.
http://obsproject.com/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you use the garbage that is Origins built in?
> 
> Use OBS where you can tweak everything as you please and is easier on the hardware.
> http://obsproject.com/


And gives nothing but a blank video output lol.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> And gives nothing but a blank video output lol.


Open it then right click in "Scene" click Add Scene then in the other one "Sources" rightclick and add game capture and choose the application that is running, such as bf3.exe


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Open it then right click in "Scene" click Add Scene then in the other one "Sources" rightclick and add game capture and choose the application that is running, such as bf3.exe


Did all of that gave nothing but a black screen lol.

BTW, did all this earlier.

And this is my last stream i did guys, perfect FPS never dropped below 60FPS, oh and the sound pops at the beginning, i had twitch open in the background copying the sounds twice lol.

This seems less stressful on hardware than recording for YT from what i can tell, it is maxed 1080p, but streaming over net at 640p i think, well the amount my net can handle...

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/464203779


----------



## nleksan

Had a fun game with TheTurboFD earlier

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69552142/879572872/

Our squad dominated, which is what happens when ppl actually work together


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> You should have watched the second half. Train wreck.
> Almost looks like hit detection took a dump on the server. Seems kinda strange how the first half was so much closer. Could be they were just hustling you guys though.


They're the #1 team in North America, they weren't even trying. Plus XTS-Ladybug is actually 90Nine's girlfriend; they didn't even have their actual 5th team member. If they wanted to they could have just spawn camped us the entire game.


----------



## IAmDay

Sexy Man Pose


----------



## ~sizzzle~

lol that's great


----------



## crashdummy35

Wow. Those picts are kinda creepy dude.


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Just watched the first half gg. Liked the defib try at the end lol. I thought you were going to get it for a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just uploaded some firestorm.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Sexy Man Pose





lol,hilarious.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> Had a fun game with TheTurboFD earlier
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69552142/879572872/
> 
> Our squad dominated, which is what happens when ppl actually work together


Yea until we hit that armored kill map where we ran for like 10 minutes straight due to no vehicles haha


----------



## amd655

So much hate....

M16 noob, then got called a cheat when i kept doming heads with G3A3 lol, i can't win, what should i do? run and jump at people? weapons not allowed?



http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69589055/791518471/


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> So much hate....
> 
> M16 noob, then got called a cheat when i kept doming heads with G3A3 lol, i can't win, what should i do? run and jump at people? weapons not allowed?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69589055/791518471/


Sorry to hear that. Its a shame a good player has to be called out. Now a days, if anything, its a huge compliment. I've learned to set in-game chat to invisible (depending on the game mode). My name is usually a lot lower on the ranking this than yours!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Laughed SO HARD at this:


Ahhhaha! Pretty good clip there.


----------



## amd655

This guy kills in one hit, will provide video proof soon.

battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/xIceGamerxX/stats/677467168/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This guy kills in one hit, will provide video proof soon.
> 
> battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/xIceGamerxX/stats/677467168/


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Sure looks like 100% damage in the first shot. He might have turned up that damage mod a little too high lolol.

Sometimes lag can play some funny tricks but his damage mod shows up in the numbers. http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xIceGamerxX/reports#rep_69603342


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Sure looks like 100% damage in the first shot. He might have turned up that damage mod a little too high lolol.
> 
> Sometimes lag can play some funny tricks but his damage mod shows up in the numbers. http://bf3stats.com/stats_pc/xIceGamerxX/reports#rep_69603342


Very inaccurate considering...









Just played Gulf of Oman, server lagged hard then died :/



Even EA are like o.0


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


25 kills from only 54 hits

http://bf3stats.com/report/pc/69606299#xIceGamerxX


----------



## pc-illiterate

fire at a wall, go kill some peeps, fire at a wall, keep accuracy down, keep shots/kills down
looked like he was waiting for ya


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Ya damage mod noobs usually have terrible accuracy. But that hits per kill is obvious. They can just spray and anybody they hit with just one bullet in the toe drops. You can look at his other reports and see when he has it off his accuracy is about 10% higher. Typical dumb cheater.

I ran into a oddball last night. Every time I killed this one guy he would instantly respawn at the closest spawn point to my position then come after me. Took me a few times to catch on. Hey wait I think I just killed the same guy 3 times in 10 seconds, what's going on here. After I started watching the names it was obvious. He was terrible other than the slight advantage of faster respawns. Then towards the end of the round he toggled on the headshot aimbot and shot up to the top of his team. At the end I about asked how it felt to be using all those cheats and still loose the match and the MVP


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Ya damage mod noobs usually have terrible accuracy. But that hits per kill is obvious. They can just spray and anybody they hit with just one bullet in the toe drops. You can look at his other reports and see when he has it off his accuracy is about 10% higher. Typical dumb cheater.
> 
> I ran into a oddball last night. Every time I killed this one guy he would instantly respawn at the closest spawn point to my position then come after me. Took me a few times to catch on. Hey wait I think I just killed the same guy 3 times in 10 seconds, what's going on here. After I started watching the names it was obvious. He was terrible other than the slight advantage of faster respawns. Then towards the end of the round he toggled on the headshot aimbot and shot up to the top of his team. At the end I about asked how it felt to be using all those cheats and still loose the match and the MVP


I keep coming across people that can strafe side to side in turbo speed, not saying is off but getting right up my nose, not down to frames as play infantry maps at 120+, play on mech kb and I can not move that fast lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

this is funny. in 40 minutes his accuracy drops as everything else jumps, lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> I keep coming across people that can strafe side to side in turbo speed, not saying is off but getting right up my nose, not down to frames as play infantry maps at 120+, play on mech kb and I can not move that fast lol.


Could just be netcode/lag. Baddies have perfected the art of using their terrible internet connection for an advantage. I think for BF4 I will proxy threw Brazil....

Speed hacks are out there but really don't seem to be very common. I'm guessing they get picked up by MD5 checks pretty quick.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> Could just be netcode/lag. Baddies have perfected the art of using their terrible internet connection for an advantage. I think for BF4 I will proxy threw Brazil....
> 
> Speed hacks are out there but really don't seem to be very common. I'm guessing they get picked up by MD5 checks pretty quick.


I get this mega fast side to side thing too but not often, seems to be really accurate too, see if you move side to side yourself, it is not possible to move fast, but players do do it, always wondered about this.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I get this mega fast side to side thing too but not often, seems to be really accurate too, see if you move side to side yourself, it is not possible to move fast, but players do do it, always wondered about this.


That was my point, I get killed sometimes by someone doing it and think ***, it is not possible for me to move that fast. Happened tonight on Epicentre.


----------



## amd655

I have just finished making my next video, some of you may laugh your balls off at some of the stuff that happens, and some will be just jaw to floor more than likely, well it's one of the reasons i get kicked/banned from servers when i play Metro.........

The cleaning can sometimes be too devastating.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I have just finished making my next video, some of you may laugh your balls off at some of the stuff that happens, and some will be just jaw to floor more than likely, well it's one of the reasons i get kicked/banned from servers when i play Metro.........
> 
> The cleaning can sometimes be too devastating.


----------



## Thoth420

BF3 at 144hz(or anything over 60 really) is like a whole new game.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BF3 at 144hz(or anything over 60 really) is like a whole new game.


I played on my ACER in that video at 75hz (overclocked) and the difference from 60hz is massive, a waste of GPU power but my ASUS can't OC worth a crap...

it is Vsync'd at 1080p 75hz.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I played on my ACER in that video at 75hz (overclocked) and the difference from 60hz is massive, a waste of GPU power but my ASUS can't OC worth a crap...
> 
> it is Vsync'd at 1080p 75hz.


I didn't get a chance to test v sync on but there was no tearing with it off which is nice. Very responsive and very smooth.


----------



## theturbofd

Ok I uploaded the fixed video. Please share and like if you found it helpful.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ok I uploaded the fixed video. Please share and like if you found it helpful.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sniping not for me but great video, clear concise commentary, +1 good work


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ok I uploaded the fixed video. Please share and like if you found it helpful.


Great video Turbo









Recon class takes the longest to master efficiently, and you will always be learning even after becoming good at it, but once you know how to it is a very rewarding class to play.
People who usually do bad as recon players either stick to assault/ engineer/ support, and this is not a problem, they seem to think the Recon class is useless, this is fubar by a long shot, once a Recon get's behind the enemy, that spawn beacon is a spawn portal to the enemies death (if your team take note of it). If you saw my video i constantly pushed trying to get behind the enemy and i was rather successful by myself, but no one on my team took advantage, i even dropped TUGs and Beacon in the middle part under the stairs.

Recons can bring a massive tactical advantage if you have efficient players who can use the role properly.









Also i am a SV-98/M98-B bolt guy, and in some cases i switch to the MK11 MOD 0 when a bolt action will not down enemies enough, and i have to take the full attack role.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKuWlIE80CA


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ok I uploaded the fixed video. Please share and like if you found it helpful.


I remember us killing each other today. I play recon too.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Ok I uploaded the fixed video. Please share and like if you found it helpful.


Why do you prefer the L96? It offers absolutely nothing over any other bolt action. The JNG is better in every single way, and the rest of them are better almost every way (SV98 and M40 just have slower bullet velocity, M98B just has a lower magazine count)


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why do you prefer the L96? It offers absolutely nothing over any other bolt action. The JNG is better in every single way, and the rest of them are better almost every way (SV98 and M40 just have slower bullet velocity, M98B just has a lower magazine count)


Sometimes it can be the feel of a weapon that does it, or the way it does something, it can just match someones play style.

I do prefer JNG-90 over the L96 any day though.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Why do you prefer the L96? It offers absolutely nothing over any other bolt action. The JNG is better in every single way, and the rest of them are better almost every way (SV98 and M40 just have slower bullet velocity, M98B just has a lower magazine count)


To tell you the truth it's because I played counter strike the majority of the time so when the L96 came out first thing I thought was "I gotta get the AWP" lol. After getting it I just basically stuck with it the whole time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I quite like the l96 too - just has the perfect blend
M40 feels too accurate (weird to say that, but hard to explain otherwise)
M98 feels slow
SV98 isn't as powerful
JNG is on premium (is my favourite on premium though)


----------



## theturbofd

There's way more tips I wanted to add but I really didn't want to have the video being too long since I don't really have a fan base yet ( Hopefully I do in the future). Should I make a part 2?

One very important tip I forgot was to strafe when sniping in close quarters so that you're constantly moving and being a harder target. But not only that you can leave your cross hair on the headshot line and never really have to move it since your body will be moving it for you.

Also AMD655 we need to play dude!


----------



## starmanwarz

So I decided to re-install BF3 and I have the same problem I had since day 1: I can't see the pings of the servers in Battlelog. Tried different browsers, updated addons, no luck









Any ideas?


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starmanwarz*
> 
> So I decided to re-install BF3 and I have the same problem I had since day 1: I can't see the pings of the servers in Battlelog. Tried different browsers, updated addons, no luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Ask DICE to help


----------



## amd655

I just been streaming Dead Space, if only i had the net bandwidth to stream BF3 online :/

http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/464680138

I think it turned out ok considering









It was fine at the beginning, then the video quality turned to mush, weird.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I just been streaming Dead Space, if only i had the net bandwidth to stream BF3 online :/
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/amuse_recon_uk/b/464680138
> 
> I think it turned out ok considering


ah good ole dead space :]

Ok guys I've been having an idea for my next video. I want to start weird weapon wednesdays. Every wednesday I will have you guys choose a weapon with the stupidest loadout such as MP7 with IRNV or M16 with Bipod and 8x scope. Basically w/e you believe to be the most absurd loadout. I will then do a gameplay for the day showing the highlights and explaining my opinions on the loadouts.

So hit me with what you got :]


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> ah good ole dead space :]
> 
> Ok guys I've been having an idea for my next video. I want to start weird weapon wednesdays. Every wednesday I will have you guys choose a weapon with the stupidest loadout such as MP7 with IRNV or M16 with Bipod and 8x scope. Basically w/e you believe to be the most absurd loadout. I will then do a gameplay for the day showing the highlights and explaining my opinions on the loadouts.
> 
> So hit me with what you got :]


Lvl cap does the same thing. And he has a decent number of subs so kind of works. I do not think would work in this thread. Just Imo


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Lvl cap does the same thing. And he has a decent number of subs so kind of works. I do not think would work in this thread. Just Imo


Does he? Man i gotta start seeing his videos more often


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Does he? Man i gotta start seeing his videos more often


Good idea though, find something interesting for the new game. The video market for this game is pretty old. The other video was good and a nice change from the over done metro/tdm with a decent commentary.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Good idea though, find something interesting for the new game. the vid market for this game is pretty old.


Will definitely have weapon comparisons for BF4 next week and my impressions on it


----------



## dealio

i rather watch bf3 videos with just cool music than boring srs bznz commentary.

gotta make it funny/interdasting if you care for the views. like this guy http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRussianBadger/videos


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I want to do a video of me picking up the gun of the person I kill EACH TIME - even if that's across the map.


----------



## amd655

For the lolz...


----------



## IAmDay




----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> BF3 at 144hz(or anything over 60 really) is like a whole new game.


Yes, it is. I had a previous 120 hz BenQ, but had to get rid of it due to the PWM flicker. Everything I read tells me they fixed that in the TE. As much as I would love to play BF4 w/ that monitor, I'm still holding out hope for a 120 hz IPS...yeah right.









edit: how are the colors on that monitor? The one I had (XL2420T?) was wacked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I need to get myself that trololol remix - where do I find it







?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes, it is. I had a previous 120 hz BenQ, but had to get rid of it due to the PWM flicker. Everything I read tells me they fixed that in the TE. As much as I would love to play BF4 w/ that monitor, I'm still holding out hope for a 120 hz IPS...yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: how are the colors on that monitor? The one I had (XL2420T?) was wacked.


They fixed the flicker issue in the TE but it is still mega bright. Mine has a tiny bit of LED bleed on the bottom left but overall I like it. So much easier to target ID in BF. The colors are better than my ASUS but I haven't really fiddled. Nvidia Digital Vibrance saves you from that though.


----------



## theturbofd

Making a video about the new weapons in battlefield 4 and my opinions on certain additions and removals. Should be up within the next day or 2


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Yes, it is. I had a previous 120 hz BenQ, but had to get rid of it due to the PWM flicker. Everything I read tells me they fixed that in the TE. As much as I would love to play BF4 w/ that monitor, I'm still holding out hope for a 120 hz IPS...yeah right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: how are the colors on that monitor? The one I had (XL2420T?) was wacked.
> 
> 
> 
> They fixed the flicker issue in the TE but it is still mega bright. Mine has a tiny bit of LED bleed on the bottom left but overall I like it. So much easier to target ID in BF. The colors are better than my ASUS but I haven't really fiddled. Nvidia Digital Vibrance saves you from that though.
Click to expand...

Try desktop lighter. It does a great job lowering brightness in software with hot keys.

Good to hear about the color.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Try desktop lighter. It does a great job lowering brightness in software with hot keys.
> 
> Good to hear about the color.


Will do thanks for the suggestion. I noticed AIDA 64 has a monitor calibrator as well.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I need to get myself that trololol remix - where do I find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Crazy how it's so popular to have remixes and what not, all b/c of the social experience of trolling in early MMOs and, there was no intimation aside from the small 'trololol" part that hinted at even the most indirect ideas of "trolling". Eduard Khil will be revered with upmost respect for his content inspiring the pathetic generation of today. lol


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I need to get myself that trololol remix - where do I find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Not calling YOU that though lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm a troll master though


----------



## IAmDay

Who else is stoked for Battlefield 4 Beta?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> Who else is stoked for Battlefield 4 Beta?


The only thing that can pull me away from GTA 5


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> The only thing that can pull me away from GTA 5


I don't own GTA 5.


----------



## IAmDay

Thinking of quitting gaming real fast before BF4 Beta. Hmm


----------



## Jodiuh

I am currently RMAing my CPU, GPU, and motherboard. Come @ me BF4! I'll be swingin' a 6200 w/ One Hundred and TWENTY FOUR MEGAbytes of turbolicious cache.


----------



## stl drifter

I just got BF3 and was wondering how do you set it up to use an xbox 360 controller


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stl drifter*
> 
> I just got BF3 and was wondering how do you set it up to use an xbox 360 controller


the removable cable is just for charging the battery. you need the PC dongle for the wireless controller or a new wired controller.


----------



## MerkageTurk

It uses it automatically as far as i am concerned.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Dp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No bf3 has horrible integration problems.
Dice and ea are lazy and can't be asked. I even submitted that as a bug report and their reply was: oh sorry
For example running with the 360 controller, whilst on pc, you have to HOLD DOWN the button constantly. After 2 rounds your thumb will be begging you to stop abusing it.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No bf3 has horrible integration problems.
> Dice and ea are lazy and can't be asked. I even submitted that as a bug report and their reply was: oh sorry
> For example running with the 360 controller, whilst on pc, you have to HOLD DOWN the button constantly. After 2 rounds your thumb will be begging you to stop abusing it.


I noticed this too because I was testing the game on the new rig and was being lazy....didn't want to bind the gamepad yet and my keyboard is literally only for typing.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No bf3 has horrible integration problems.
> Dice and ea are lazy and can't be asked. I even submitted that as a bug report and their reply was: oh sorry
> For example running with the 360 controller, whilst on pc, you have to HOLD DOWN the button constantly. After 2 rounds your thumb will be begging you to stop abusing it.


THISx10000000.

i've gotten used to it / now my thumb even lifts, bro.

inb4 wat r u doin not using kbm. wasdfkhgskjldfgkkl;sdf.


----------



## stl drifter

I have the pc dongle hooked up , been using it to play Sleeping Dogs , but it doesnt work in BF3 for some reason


----------



## dealio

try uninstalling the controller from device manager. unplug/replug the dongle after a reboot...


----------



## Thoth420

I had issues with a few games using the wireless one. Opted for a wired one and never had a problem since.....aside the extra wire.

The fuse in the wireless receiver blows very easy as well.


----------



## stl drifter

Thanks guys . I got it to work


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I noticed this too because I was testing the game on the new rig and was being lazy....didn't want to bind the gamepad yet and my keyboard is literally only for typing.


Borderlands 2 on the other hand...the minute you touch the controller - BOOM the whole menu adopts to controller buttons = absolutely epic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> THISx10000000.
> 
> i've gotten used to it / now my thumb even lifts, bro.
> 
> inb4 wat r u doin not using kbm. wasdfkhgskjldfgkkl;sdf.


LMAO!!!!


----------



## amd655

Almost all single player games i use a controller, i enjoy sitting back.

Competitive multiplayer, sure i fire up the KB+M.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Borderlands 2 on the other hand...the minute you touch the controller - BOOM the whole menu adopts to controller buttons = absolutely epic.


Yeah most games seamlessly transition between m/kb and the controller based on which device was last interfaced with. For instance I play Hitman Absolution with the Gamepad as I prefer to sneak and only kill a mark. There is a mission suffice to say without spoiling anything where you have to shoot a lot of targets from a stationary position. I used the m/kb for that and then back to gamepad afterwards.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

When or if GTAV comes out on PC - that's me going STRAIGHT for the 360 controller. I hope they get the implementation right.
I'm not going to willinginly punch random people in the face with a mouse and keyboard haha


----------



## IAmDay

I use a controller to fly jets


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I use a controller to fly jets


Blasphemy!


----------



## Sadmoto

So I was playing some TDM, taking a break from my M249 spamming, I tried out the m240b.









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69745776/346800667/
I held down the corner building in metro TDM like a boss.
They noobtubed the building to oblivion, trying to make it so i couldn't awning jump to the 3rd floor, they failed, and I was still able to get in there by jumping on the broken window ledge and jumping to a far awning that wasnt blown up, after going 19-1 in the 2nd floor and continued to mow people down until the end of the game.

I love that 3rd floor corner in metro tdm, I remember finding that spot when before rent-a-servers came out and before people made videos how to get up there, I'd dare to say my friend and I were maybe some of the first people to find that spot (at least on 360)
we would go 20+/ 0 before they would notice us then they would noob tube spam until every wall was gone, we'd go to another building and pick them all of as they would try to find us in that corner building.









sadly that clan that i'm like 80% sure they are cheaters, 20% that they are just good players is on my TDM server so I can't play on that server without losing *every* time.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Almost all single player games i use a controller, i enjoy sitting back.
> 
> Competitive multiplayer, sure i fire up the KB+M.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When or if GTAV comes out on PC - that's me going STRAIGHT for the 360 controller. I hope they get the implementation right.
> I'm not going to willinginly punch random people in the face with a mouse and keyboard haha


Truth! SP is a leisurely experience foe me and that means controller + lazy chair!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> I use a controller to fly jets


I used to do a jet pilot like you, then I took a pole (many) to the face








In other words the manoeuvrability I get with a controller on PC is ridiculously slow unfortunatly, and most jet pilots are on mouse/kb OR like most lvl100s are, with a joytick.


----------



## Sadmoto

Who takes stats seriously?

Im not trying to start any flaming or, get into comparing stats but see what people think of stats.

For me, I personally don't read into stats because you can't truly judge how good someone is, Sure its nice to look at stats to see your accuracy with a weapon, who likes what weapons, etc..

But how many times have you been in a game that you lose because you can't carry 11-31 other people on your team? how many times have you been spawn-killed, "shot around corners", run into those F%^$ing lightpoles (i do this a LOT







) or a knifing gone bad?

I no longer even look at my W/L ratio because I'll lose because I play alone and from 70% of my team going 5-20 and not even going after objectives while 29% are crashing vehicles and MAYBE one person aside from me will actually PTFO.

On the 360, My W/L ratio was around 30%. then I joined a clan it rose to above 60 in like 2 months, I wonder why.








on the PC my W/L has just been going down and down, no matter what I do, no matter what game type I play.
like here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69747588/346800667/
or here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69751572/346800667/

I just can't carry in some of those clutch games like I would on the 360, its easier to change the tide of a game in a 12v12 instead of a 32vs32.

So whats your view on stats? are you one of dem guys that checks their stats after every game to see their K/d change by 0.01%?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Who takes stats seriously?
> 
> Im not trying to start any flaming or, get into comparing stats but see what people think of stats.
> 
> For me, I personally don't read into stats because you can't truly judge how good someone is, Sure its nice to look at stats to see your accuracy with a weapon, who likes what weapons, etc..
> 
> But how many times have you been in a game that you lose because you can't carry 11-31 other people on your team? how many times have you been spawn-killed, "shot around corners", run into those F%^$ing lightpoles (i do this a LOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) or a knifing gone bad?
> 
> I no longer even look at my W/L ratio because I'll lose because I play alone and from 70% of my team going 5-20 and not even going after objectives while 29% are crashing vehicles and MAYBE one person aside from me will actually PTFO.
> 
> On the 360, My W/L ratio was around 30%. then I joined a clan it rose to above 60 in like 2 months, I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on the PC my W/L has just been going down and down, no matter what I do, no matter what game type I play.
> like here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69747588/346800667/
> or here http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69751572/346800667/
> 
> I just can't carry in some of those clutch games like I would on the 360, its easier to change the tide of a game in a 12v12 instead of a 32vs32.
> 
> So whats your view on stats? are you one of dem guys that checks their stats after every game to see their K/d change by 0.01%?


Maybe some may take it seriously but stats are good. My friends just use the longest head shot stat to see who shot the longest head shot from our friends leaderboard. Other than that it's numbers to see your progress in the game.

But good analogy of the stats.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Who takes stats seriously?
> 
> I just can't carry in some of those clutch games like I would on the 360, its easier to change the tide of a game in a 12v12 instead of a 32vs32.
> So whats your view on stats? are you one of dem guys that checks their stats after every game to see their K/d change by 0.01%?


I look into three/four stats usually, in this order:

SPM
K/D
Accuracy
Guns/class used

This allows me to show:

How good a player is in teamwork
How good the player is in actually getting kills
If he "pray and sprays" or not
If he is a "1 gun noob" and/or camps on metro
Here's my stats:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox360/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I look into three/four stats usually, in this order:
> 
> SPM
> K/D
> Accuracy
> Guns/class used
> 
> This allows me to show:
> 
> How good a player is in teamwork
> How good the player is in actually getting kills
> If he "pray and sprays" or not
> If he is a "1 gun noob" and/or camps on metro
> Here's my stats:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox360/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


Must be really easy on console o.0


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I look into three/four stats usually, in this order:
> 
> SPM
> K/D
> Accuracy
> Guns/class used
> 
> This allows me to show:
> 
> How good a player is in teamwork
> How good the player is in actually getting kills
> If he "pray and sprays" or not
> If he is a "1 gun noob" and/or camps on metro
> Here's my stats:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Totally%20Dubbed/stats/176355085/xbox360/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/TotallydubbedHD/stats/177435049/pc/


I agree to everything except telling how good someone is with teamwork, I also get the idea of having some type of bragging right if your good at something, I used to have a 75% headshot rate when sniping until I stopped caring.








I'll say you can't truly tell if some works with a team unless you play with that person.
You can have high SPM/KD/Accuracy/ gun variety and still not be a team player, I've met many.


----------



## meloj17

Feed on this kids.








http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/road-to-bf4-game-modes/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613&utm_source=tw&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meloj17*
> 
> Feed on this kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.battlefield.com/2013/09/road-to-bf4-game-modes/?utm_campaign=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613&utm_source=tw&utm_medium=social&sourceid=bf-social-us-socom-tw-tw-road-to-bf4-game-modes-092613


so we get search& destroy.
"Built from the ground up and designed to cater to the most competitive Battlefield players"








I'm not complaining whatsoever about getting it, I LOVED it when I played Cod. Having the single life stresses peoples survival skills on the battlefield.
That being said, its only 5v5, I get they want to make it so games don't drag on but I'm hoping that won't mean another DLC used up for only close quarters, They can just as easily use sections of Big maps like they do now, Or even make them big enough to create more then one section used for each map, it would increase variety.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Must be really easy on console o.0


It isn't - it's actually more lonely.

I just haven't paid as much attention on PC - as you'll be able to see:
Xbox stats: all classes level, weapons well rounded
PC stats: Couldn't really care about classes, just going for what suits the situation best.

I can eaily go on metro like some people do and increase my SPM and K/D









I challenged myself more on Xbox than I did on PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I agree to everything except telling how good someone is with teamwork, I also get the idea of having some type of bragging right if your good at something, I used to have a 75% headshot rate when sniping until I stopped caring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll say you can't truly tell if some works with a team unless you play with that person.
> You can have high SPM/KD/Accuracy/ gun variety and still not be a team player, I've met many.


I agree, but on first glance that's all I can assume








That said even on games, you get lvl 100's camping in a tank or vehicles the WHOLE game *cough* lvlcap *cough*


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It isn't - it's actually more lonely.
> 
> I just haven't paid as much attention on PC - as you'll be able to see:
> Xbox stats: all classes level, weapons well rounded
> PC stats: Couldn't really care about classes, just going for what suits the situation best.
> 
> I can eaily go on metro like some people do and increase my SPM and K/D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenged myself more on Xbox than I did on PC.
> I agree, but on first glance that's all I can assume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said even on games, you get lvl 100's camping in a tank or vehicles the WHOLE game *cough* lvlcap *cough*


likewise, I challenged myself more on 360, I remember sitting up on the mountain of karg island sniping, I wish I had a recorder back then.
Now I've just been playing what I feel like, lately its been support, I have lots of run with it, and I've noticed I still die a lot more when other classes because I would run out of ammo.

depending on what you mean by camping in a tank I do sometimes, if you mean sitting super far back with zoom and Hmg, or do you mean just using the same tank but going around the map? some games I could make a single tank last the whole time if I had a eng that would listen to me and we would go objective to objective.


----------



## theturbofd

Newest video




I think my commentary has improved don't you think?


----------



## Vlasov_581

I swear some players have autolock


----------



## xutnubu

Is there a way to search for servers based on location?

I want to find good servers in Tampa, because that's where I get the best ping.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Is there a way to search for servers based on location?
> 
> I want to find good servers in Tampa, because that's where I get the best ping.


yes, left side of the server browser you can set regions, try east cost servers


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I got a kick out of this. A friend's 4 year old son's BF3 montage.







Quote:


> You may have just been pwned by a four year old...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xtElZGmpN4


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Is there a way to search for servers based on location?
> 
> I want to find good servers in Tampa, because that's where I get the best ping.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, left side of the server browser you can set regions, try east cost servers
Click to expand...

You can only select US servers that way, it doesn't get more specific than that. And you can always type "Tampa" on the text-box, but not all server names contain their location.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> I got a kick out of this. A friend's 4 year old son's BF3 montage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xtElZGmpN4


+1 awesome lol


----------



## Vlasov_581

it might be cool from a technical standpoint, but having a kid play a war game with that much violence and foul language that early in life is just stupid. sorry :/


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> it might be cool from a technical standpoint, but having a kid play a war game with that much violence and foul language that early in life is just stupid. sorry :/


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Watched Candyman when i was 7.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> it might be cool from a technical standpoint, but having a kid play a war game with that much violence and foul language that early in life is just stupid. sorry :/


I do agree.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Watched Candyman when i was 7.


awww really? you saw candyman when you were 7? awww how cute. I fell asleep to Xtro and the Thing, what's you point? Are you implying that if it had an affect on your judgment, then you would've developed the need to increase shoe production? Or maybe you would get a white woman pregnant while being black and get setup by a lynch mob? They cut your hand off hand and attach a hook? Smear stolen honey all over your body, and let you get stung by bees? This is a WAR GAME. It has an insane amount of foul language, and involves killing people while being American or Russian. An adult would realize that it is nothing but a game. A FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD doesn't understand this. You DO NOT want to breed that into a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD's mind. Any responsible father would never allow their FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD to play anything remotely close to this type of a game. If you can't understand that, then that sucks :/

besides we don't even know if it's a four year old playing


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> awww really? you saw candyman when you were 7? awww how cute. I fell asleep to Xtro and the Thing, what's you point? Are you implying that if it had an affect on your judgment, then you would've developed the need to increase shoe production? Or maybe you would get a white woman pregnant while being black and get setup by a lynch mob? They cut your hand off hand and attach a hook? Smear stolen honey all over your body, and let you get stung by bees? This is a WAR GAME. It has an insane amount of foul language, and involves killing people while being American or Russian. An adult would realize that it is nothing but a game. A FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD doesn't understand this. You DO NOT want to breed that into a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD's mind. Any responsible father would never allow their FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD to play anything remotely close to this type of a game. If you can't understand that, then that sucks :/
> 
> besides we don't even know if it's a four year old playing


No need to go all nut house on me, just seems ridiculous that you take this so seriously, welcome to the real world, real life is much more horrific than anything in a film or game.


----------



## Ghost12

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> awww really? you saw candyman when you were 7? awww how cute. I fell asleep to Xtro and the Thing, what's you point? Are you implying that if it had an affect on your judgment, then you would've developed the need to increase shoe production? Or maybe you would get a white woman pregnant while being black and get setup by a lynch mob? They cut your hand off hand and attach a hook? Smear stolen honey all over your body, and let you get stung by bees? This is a WAR GAME. It has an insane amount of foul language, and involves killing people while being American or Russian. An adult would realize that it is nothing but a game. A FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD doesn't understand this. You DO NOT want to breed that into a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD's mind. Any responsible father would never allow their FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD to play anything remotely close to this type of a game. If you can't understand that, then that sucks :/
> 
> besides we don't even know if it's a four year old playing






Rant much, no one`s right to determine what is/is not suitable. The language in the school yard is worse than bf3. My 7 year old plays as he does all available games. He knows is a game, does not effect his behaviour in the slightest. Going to public education where he learns the latest dirty saying of the moment does though. Go figure based on your opinion.


----------



## EliteReplay

well have to say it GOODBYE BF3









i had a very good run on bf3 and my really want to thanks for all the enjoyment i have had with YOU bf3... this comes to an end today... since tonight we will be able ''i guess'' to predownload bf4 beta









let go together and enjoy, new times to come... new archivment to get, weapons, enemies and new maps and farewell bf3!!!

im really emotical today... didnt know this would come this fast...









hasta luego BF3.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well have to say it GOODBYE BF3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a very good run on bf3 and my really want to thanks for all the enjoyment i have had with YOU bf3... this comes to an end today... since tonight we will be able ''i guess'' to predownload bf4 beta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let go together and enjoy, new times to come... new archivment to get, weapons, enemies and new maps and farewell bf3!!!
> 
> im really emotical today... didnt know this would come this fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hasta luego BF3.


lol elite. What will you play between beta ending and release? i can not pre-load until Sunday 18.00 according to origin.


----------



## amd655




----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> lol elite. What will you play between beta ending and release? i can not pre-load until Sunday 18.00 according to origin.


gonna play some old games i have not finnished because bf3 such up to much time lol... Batman arkan, bioshockt the first one! i havent finisht this game lol... Portal from valve, and online gonna be playing Starcraft 2 and Starcraft BW.

what about you ?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> gonna play some old games i have not finnished because bf3 such up to much time lol... Batman arkan, bioshockt the first one! i havent finisht this game lol... Portal from valve, and online gonna be playing Starcraft 2 and Starcraft BW.
> 
> what about you funky?


I bought the Command and Conquer set.



My backlog of games is ridiculous, i was playing Killzone on PS2 earlier o.0


----------



## IAmDay

When you first noticed Beta in your Origin did anyone notice it was preload on the 27th. Now it's the 29th.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I bought the Command and Conquer set.
> 
> 
> 
> My backlog of games is ridiculous, i was playing Killzone on PS2 earlier o.0


wow now that i see deadspace i left the game on mission level 5 lol gonna finnisht that one first
and Crysis 2 i was on level 7 i guess? dont quite remember... but gonna finnish up as much as i can since bf4 is gonna eat all my free time.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> awww really? you saw candyman when you were 7? awww how cute. I fell asleep to Xtro and the Thing, what's you point? Are you implying that if it had an affect on your judgment, then you would've developed the need to increase shoe production? Or maybe you would get a white woman pregnant while being black and get setup by a lynch mob? They cut your hand off hand and attach a hook? Smear stolen honey all over your body, and let you get stung by bees? This is a WAR GAME. It has an insane amount of foul language, and involves killing people while being American or Russian. An adult would realize that it is nothing but a game. A FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD doesn't understand this. You DO NOT want to breed that into a FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD's mind. Any responsible father would never allow their FOUR YEAR OLD CHILD to play anything remotely close to this type of a game. If you can't understand that, then that sucks :/
> 
> besides we don't even know if it's a four year old playing


OMG I should stop playing Frogger with my 3 year old. It will teach her to run out in traffic.

Get bent.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> OMG I should stop playing Frogger with my 3 year old. It will teach her to run out in traffic.
> 
> Get bent.


all of this chat about video games being bad for younger kids is all dependant on that kid and his/her parents.
if the kid has a brain, this person will realize what is right and wrong, and obviously know not to go out and try to knife someone and take their dog tags for bragging rights.
I was addicted to GTA3 when like 10, and the only thing on my record is a seat belt ticket.







it all depends on that person on how a game will affect them.

if you have a kid that doesn't have a grip on reality, you'll get another 8yr old shooting his grandma after getting sucked into GTA4.

and if anything, I would teach my son/daughter frogger, it shows them what happens when they decide to cross a highway, they'll get the idea not to.


----------



## IAmDay

I feel like this thread is about to blow up and derp le' herp.


----------



## Vlasov_581

I apologize for ranting. It's just when it comes to kids I get a bit defensive, especially a 4yo. With kids that young you can't go "learn this, but don't learn that" At that age they're like sponges, and if you screw up, there is no reset button. Game over.

Anyways. Is it me, or are the shotguns "a little bit long range"?


----------



## amd655

Well this is new........


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I apologize for ranting. It's just when it comes to kids I get a bit defensive, especially a 4yo. With kids that young you can't go "learn this, but don't learn that" At that age they're like sponges, and if you screw up, there is no reset button. Game over.
> 
> Anyways. Is it me, or are the shotguns "a little bit long range"?


depends on the ammo, you can snipe with slugs and frag rounds, I was actually a fan of the usas with frags on HC it was fun, I would snipe people 200+ meters away around corner with the blast damage, most people hated frag rounds with a passion pre-nerf because most people play metro 24/7 and everyone I mean everyone, would use them.

metro is no fun when a whole team has full auto shotguns with frag rounds.


----------



## amd655

Something that is definitely not new.................



And it is not fixable...



GG end of the road for me until BF4 it looks like.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> depends on the ammo, you can snipe with slugs and frag rounds, I was actually a fan of the usas with frags on HC it was fun, I would snipe people 200+ meters away around corner with the blast damage, most people hated frag rounds with a passion pre-nerf because most people play metro 24/7 and everyone I mean everyone, would use them.
> 
> metro is no fun when a whole team has full auto shotguns with frag rounds.






Why the hate?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry AMD - as much as I feel sorry for you, I can't help but laugh at the "this is not new" error haha
Yeah I got a battlelog update just the other day -0 that must have been it.


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*
> 
> OMG I should stop playing Frogger with my 3 year old. It will teach her to run out in traffic.
> 
> Get bent.


There are age restrictions on products for a reason. I don't think the violence or course language (which is constant) is really suitable for anyone under 14. Not to mention the gameplay mechanics/tactics are often too complex for a child to fully understand.


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hate?


I don't hate, but I remember the whine-fest that happened when every was using them









But imagine if everyone on your team was doing the same exact thing you did in your video, btw very nice








if they were, you wouldn't of been sitting in that stairwell, you would of been spawn camping them by the end of the video.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> I don't hate, but I remember the whine-fest that happened when every was using them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But imagine if everyone on your team was doing the same exact thing you did in your video, btw very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they were, you wouldn't of been sitting in that stairwell, you would of been spawn camping them by the end of the video.


Hard to find a entire team using shotguns, i would imagine it being basically like a dumb support player, suppression everywhere and tiny amounts of damage dealt, except for the few with SLUGS and come Rambo you, sounds fun actually


----------



## amd655

What is with FUT clan? i know they are competitive players, but they do nothing but play tank maps which are easy to kill folk at spawn, i got killed 2 times at the spawn by these jerks, and i mean they were not even after any flags either as we were ahead of them, but somehow they were at our spawn, seriously.............

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69824810/791518471/


----------



## IAmDay

They are scary :c One has a 9.1 K/D


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> They are scary :c One has a 9.1 K/D


Not scary at all, FuT are pretty much hated by a lot of people, see this...

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654348237601311/

Not down to skill either, they K/D whore tank maps, i just do not see the point.


----------



## IAmDay

120 Fov


----------



## amd655

I use 95 FOV


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I use 95 FOV


More is better


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Hard to find a entire team using shotguns, i would imagine it being basically like a dumb support player, suppression everywhere and tiny amounts of damage dealt, except for the few with SLUGS and come Rambo you, sounds fun actually


yea you never see it now, but when everyone figured out the how powerful it was about a year ago when I played on the 360, I sometimes saw at LEAST 8 out of 12 people using shotgun with frag rounds, the others would use LMG.


----------



## bluedevil

Quick question....

120hz (OC) 1440P 27" display or 3X 24" 60hz monitors in Eyefinity?

Thinking of getting a newer GPU/monitor setup.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quick question....
> 
> 120hz (OC) 1440P 27" display or 3X 24" 60hz monitors in Eyefinity?
> 
> Thinking of getting a newer GPU/monitor setup.


If it has to be one of those two, definitely the 120hz. If I can recommend something else; a 144hz ASUS.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> If it has to be one of those two, definitely the 120hz. If I can recommend something else; a 144hz ASUS.


1080P?


----------



## Vlasov_581

0.45 K/D is REALLY BAD isn't


----------



## iPDrop

Hey guys come check out our new battlefield esports community website/forum for BF3/BF4!







http://www.battlefield-esports.com/

This is a great way to ease into the competitive scene and find a team, there are a lot of veterans on the site that will help if you have any questions. Even if you are not interested in getting into competitive play and just want to follow the scene come check it out !


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iPDrop*
> 
> Hey guys come check out our new battlefield esports community website/forum for BF3/BF4!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.battlefield-esports.com/
> 
> This is a great way to ease into the competitive scene and find a team, there are a lot of veterans on the site that will help if you have any questions. Even if you are not interested in getting into competitive play and just want to follow the scene come check it out !


Sweet will give it a look, thanks


----------



## amd655

Good rounds with TheTurboFD, nice player









http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69837484/791518471/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836654/791518471/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836448/791518471/


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good rounds with TheTurboFD, nice player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69837484/791518471/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836654/791518471/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836448/791518471/


We need to squad up more


----------



## iPDrop

Impressive!


----------



## amd655

We would have won the second round of Rush, but the tank was instant spawn, and we dominated them at the start, still a great round though and enjoyed it, healthy chat in the chat box too


----------



## Noviets

Hey guys, just wanted to post in here for those that have the issue the same as I did with the Control Point circle animations not updating properly. It would freeze, stagger, or sometimes only progress if you were looking at a certain direction.

The problem was caused by a faul with my Realtek HD Audio driver. I reinstall the newer driver R2.71 Realtek driver, and the AMD HD Audio driver from the Sabertooth R2.0 website. and not only has it stopped a few problems I was getting with my voice programs (Sometimes my input would sound like a chipmunk to other people) but it also solved the animation bugs.

The game feels alot smoother now also, but that may just be my head messing with me lol.

I hope this helps anyone who is also having the same problem. I know how much of a pain in the ass it was for me, not knowing if there was someone around when capturing a point lol.

I know that Audio was the last thing I would think on when I was trouble shooting an animation problem lol

Happy gaming!


----------



## bluedevil

Before I do any buying, I am going to do the BF4 Beta preload tonite, then play on Oct 1st and see how my GPU/Setup does. I think I am getting a little ahead of myself here.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Before I do any buying, I am going to do the BF4 Beta preload tonite, then play on Oct 1st and see how my GPU/Setup does. I think I am getting a little ahead of myself here.


----------



## Vlasov_581

*at night* that scope glare is just ridiculous, and the fact that you can destroy a vehicle with a torch, really questions the multiplayer design. I really hope they fix these in BF4 :/


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> When you first noticed Beta in your Origin did anyone notice it was preload on the 27th. Now it's the 29th.


And now its 30th








They delayed it 7 hours


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> And now its 30th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They delayed it 7 hours


Why"?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hilarious.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quick question....
> 
> 120hz (OC) 1440P 27" display or 3X 24" 60hz monitors in Eyefinity?
> 
> Thinking of getting a newer GPU/monitor setup.


I would love a 27" IPS @ 120hz for SP and MP gaming, but will be going with the BenQ XL2420TE for its non PWM backlight. Good luck with your decison!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Hilarious.


Absolutely awesome, the guys voices are great


----------



## IAmDay

OMG that is awesome lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LMAO


----------



## Sadmoto

omg that was epic, I now want to to do that to someone.


----------



## theturbofd

Compared the mk11 and the m417


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Good rounds with TheTurboFD, nice player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69837484/791518471/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836654/791518471/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69836448/791518471/


ALWAYS good rounds with TurboFD!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Compared the mk11 and the m417


Nice choice of weapon, and yes it is my fave semi auto sniper










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> Compared the mk11 and the m417


make a vid using sv98 with it's stock scope. I cannot aim with the thing.


----------



## amd655

Been playing Bad Company 2, still a great game and very satisfying


----------



## Slightly skewed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Been playing Bad Company 2, still a great game and very satisfying


I reinstalled it last week thinking the same thing only to find out it's aged terribly and is pretty awful in comparison to BF3. Waste of time.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> 1080P?


mhm.

Ultimately it's your decision but imo framerate/gameplay vs pretty graphics isn't even a thing to think about.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> mhm.
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision but imo framerate/gameplay vs pretty graphics isn't even a thing to think about.


But what if you could have both...


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> mhm.
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision but imo framerate/gameplay vs pretty graphics isn't even a thing to think about.
> 
> 
> 
> But what if you could have both...
Click to expand...

If you want the best FPS advantage/experience those high hz panels would probably be your best bet. Yes they are TN, worse colors than IPS, etc but the huge framerate bonus is all the difference. If you play a lot of RPG or single player games, or even more casually I think a high resolution IPS screen would be better, prettier.

If you must have the "best of both worlds" there are some overclockable IPS screens, hit the 120hz mark.


----------



## amd655

Preloading BF4 now









5.5GB!!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you want the best FPS advantage/experience those high hz panels would probably be your best bet. Yes they are TN, worse colors than IPS, etc but the huge framerate bonus is all the difference. If you play a lot of RPG or single player games, or even more casually I think a high resolution IPS screen would be better, prettier.
> 
> If you must have the "best of both worlds" there are some overclockable IPS screens, hit the 120hz mark.


This, i am a good player, not the best, but my IPS holds me back in some situations, i rage because i know someone has seen me before i have seen them, even though i know on my screen they did not, but that is how it is, added latency is added latency.

Still, a fantastic quality image with IPS though.


----------



## IAmDay

I finished 9 minutes after it was available


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> This, i am a good player, not the best, but my IPS holds me back in some situations, i rage because i know someone has seen me before i have seen them, even though i know on my screen they did not, but that is how it is, added latency is added latency.
> 
> Still, a fantastic quality image with IPS though.


This is my issue as well. My other issue is getting to that framerate.







I need a new GPU badly if I want 100+ FPS.


----------



## TangoDown332

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> This is my issue as well. My other issue is getting to that framerate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new GPU badly if I want 100+ FPS.


I got my Yamakasi to 115hz, but the monitors power adapter blew or popped rather, should have stopped at 110hz I didn't have a buzzing sound in the adapter. Anyways, anyone know if the G3A3 is making a return in BF4.


----------



## amd655

This was a crap game...... got balanced once we had all flags o.0

I am guessing the admin was on?

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/69965105/791518471/


----------



## Krazee

Some of these noobs have no clue how the game should be played. They sit at base with the tank and try to snipe people...

Thank god for bf4, most of these noobs wont be able to afford the game when it comes out.


----------



## Sadmoto

So I just tried bf2 for the first time today and all I gotta say is, who picked the karkand,sharqi, wake and oman as remakes for bf3?

there were so many better choices...


----------



## lostsurfer

Looking to team up and play with some OCN members, I'm seasoned in ps3 but getting used to playing on pc, gotta get ready for that beta on Tuesday!!!. Add me.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/user/TheLostSurfer/

Looking forward to seeing you on the battlefield.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slightly skewed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Been playing Bad Company 2, still a great game and very satisfying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reinstalled it last week thinking the same thing only to find out it's aged terribly and is pretty awful in comparison to BF3. Waste of time.
Click to expand...

I was @ a LAN recently and we played BF1942. Now THAT has aged terribly!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> If you want the best FPS advantage/experience those high hz panels would probably be your best bet. Yes they are TN, worse colors than IPS, etc but the huge framerate bonus is all the difference. If you play a lot of RPG or single player games, or even more casually I think a high resolution IPS screen would be better, prettier.
> 
> If you must have the "best of both worlds" there are some overclockable IPS screens, hit the 120hz mark.
> 
> 
> 
> This, i am a good player, not the best, but my IPS holds me back in some situations, i rage because i know someone has seen me before i have seen them, even though i know on my screen they did not, but that is how it is, added latency is added latency.
> 
> Still, a fantastic quality image with IPS though.
Click to expand...

I'm on a 6yr old IPS man. I know exactly how you feel. :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can haz IPS234V - absolutely lovely for both gaming and viewing


----------



## DoomDash

Well, finally uninstalled BF3 since BF4 beta is about to start. 96 hours it's been fun!


----------



## crashdummy35

We need to get the platoons back in action.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> if you must have the "best of both worlds" there are some overclockable IPS screens, hit the 120hz mark.


that work with that lightboost?
Even if not,names kind sir


----------



## amd655




----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> So I just tried bf2 for the first time today and all I gotta say is, who picked the karkand,sharqi, wake and oman as remakes for bf3?
> 
> there were so many better choices...


There should have been a vote for the remakes IMO.

I think Strike At Karkand, and Wake Island are definite BF2 favorites though. Strike at Karkand was the Op Metro back in BF2; except it was actually fun


----------



## amd655

LOL..........


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


What did they change break this time?


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> What did they change break this time?


According to their twitter, it another 2-hour maintenance in preparation for Battlefield 4 Beta.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Uploaded my latest match:




I played really bad, but we won anyways







We now move on to the winner's bracket finals against Nexus!

For anyone who watches my videos but doesn't closely follow the comp scene; my previous match against Exertus on Damavand was overturned because Jordyslut was caught cheating. Tbh the rest of their team could have beat us without him, but he screwed over his whole team and they were kicked out of the tournament. As a result, the team Exertus faced before us got a forfeit win, and moved onto the next round against us. Here's the bracket if anyone is interested: http://cevo.com/event/bombgeek-invasion/bracket/jawnaxku/

In other news, the Battlefield eSports community has begun a journey to improve the community and get more people involved. If you're interested in competitive Bf3/4 at all you should check it out.

http://www.battlefield-esports.com/ Is a place for players of all skill levels to discuss the game/matches, share videos, find teams, and keep updated in the competitive community.

Even if you aren't a competitive player and just want to watch what happens, or are even interested in getting into comp, this site will help you.

No flaming/hate of any player will occur, this is a community for all.

Join our TS for PUGs and / or hanging out with comp players. Even watch matches and discuss them on the spot!
ts.battlefield-esports.com


----------



## Amhro

Well, my last contribution of BF3 to youtube, too bad vegas didnt want to work with me and i didnt have more time


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Well, my last contribution of BF3 to youtube, too bad vegas didnt want to work with me and i didnt have more time


you play with a joystick?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> if you must have the "best of both worlds" there are some overclockable IPS screens, hit the 120hz mark.
> 
> 
> 
> that work with that lightboost?
> Even if not,names kind sir
Click to expand...

I don't think any of the IPS monitors have Lightboost. You can look at these threads for lots of info though.

General Info thread about 120hz screens, some discussion
Complete Lighboost Guide

These guys sell overclocked IPS displays, Overlord

I saw someone mention a QNIX display somewhere in this thread or maybe another not to long ago, supposedly it could OC to 120hz+


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you play with a joystick?


Nop, keyboard+mouse all the way, joystick is a disadvantage.


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

crashdummy35 wrote on the wall for Overclock.net:
I know we've come and gone from BF3 over the past couple of years but, with BF4 coming really soon, I'd like to get this platoon ready for some action.










sry guys i cant post anything on BL until 2014-06-17 17:33:40.

See ya on the big 4 tomorrow ,let's look what they changed after the alpha !

And also having an eye on the engine and what they changed in it !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Nop, keyboard+mouse all the way, joystick is a disadvantage.


very nice flying then!
I swear joystick made it easier?


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> very nice flying then!
> I swear joystick made it easier?


Thanks! Well, maybe turning/flying with jet in general is easier, but aiming/dogfighting and especially killing someone is muuuuch worse


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Thanks! Well, maybe turning/flying with jet in general is easier, but aiming/dogfighting and especially killing someone is muuuuch worse


Interesting! Noted







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

1440p on YouTube now - "Original" seems to have been replaced!


EDIT:
Both videos I linked had "profanity in them"

If you want to see 1440p - go to either Jack Frags channel (really funny video on COD vs BF - a rap battle) or my channel: Totallydubbed:
http://www.youtube.com/user/totallydubbed

And you'll see 1440p


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Uploaded my latest match:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played really bad, but we won anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now move on to the winner's bracket finals against Nexus!
> 
> For anyone who watches my videos but doesn't closely follow the comp scene; my previous match against Exertus on Damavand was overturned because Jordyslut was caught cheating. Tbh the rest of their team could have beat us without him, but he screwed over his whole team and they were kicked out of the tournament. As a result, the team Exertus faced before us got a forfeit win, and moved onto the next round against us. Here's the bracket if anyone is interested: http://cevo.com/event/bombgeek-invasion/bracket/jawnaxku/
> 
> In other news, the Battlefield eSports community has begun a journey to improve the community and get more people involved. If you're interested in competitive Bf3/4 at all you should check it out.
> 
> http://www.battlefield-esports.com/ Is a place for players of all skill levels to discuss the game/matches, share videos, find teams, and keep updated in the competitive community.
> 
> Even if you aren't a competitive player and just want to watch what happens, or are even interested in getting into comp, this site will help you.
> 
> No flaming/hate of any player will occur, this is a community for all.
> 
> Join our TS for PUGs and / or hanging out with comp players. Even watch matches and discuss them on the spot!
> ts.battlefield-esports.com


Congrats on the win Yonder mate









Good luck against Nexus, they are a serious team, i played against a few of them lol.

And what a bastard.... cheating is a disgrace, a real shame for the team in general, scum comes in all forms though.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Congrats on the win Yonder mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck against Nexus, they are a serious team, i played against a few of them lol.
> 
> And what a bastard.... cheating is a disgrace, a real shame for the team in general, scum comes in all forms though.


Thanks.
Yup, Nexus is definitely a serious team, but I'm just ecstatic to have made it to the Winner's bracket finals!


----------



## Baasha

BF3 Azadi Palace @ 2560x1600:


----------



## meloj17

First and only BF3 frag video. Enjoy!


----------



## dealio

nice video but i didnt see a single frag grenade during the whole thing


----------



## BulletSponge

Has anyone ever watched the killcam and noticed their killer knifing air? It suddenly dawned on me last night what they are doing..........crosshair glitching.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> There should have been a vote for the remakes IMO.
> 
> I think Strike At Karkand, and Wake Island are definite BF2 favorites though. Strike at Karkand was the Op Metro back in BF2; except it was actually fun


There was.


----------



## amd655

Stick to BF3.... BF4 is nothing new and everything is WORSE.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stick to BF3.... BF4 is nothing new and everything is WORSE.


Its in beta ?

I actually thought BF4 had insanely nice graphics. Anti-aliasing actually does its job compared to the jaggies i always see in BF3. Yeah there are those FPS drops but its Beta.... what did you expect? A fully released game with no glitches?

Was overall impressed at how beautiful BF4 beta looked. Cant wait for release.


----------



## amd655

Because i am talking about glitches and graphics???

Oh i guess DICE never added gameplay too then right?


----------



## IAmDay

I agree. Battlefield 4 is


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because i am talking about glitches and graphics???
> 
> Oh i guess DICE never added gameplay too then right?


Sure you will be fine when tdm rolls out lol


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> Sure you will be fine when tdm rolls out lol


TDM??? have you even played Domination?

Game is better in conquest, but still overall terrible.


----------



## Aesthethc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Because i am talking about glitches and graphics???
> 
> Oh i guess DICE never added gameplay too then right?


Gameplay? Yeah, all i do is vehicle warfare so im just waiting for jets/helicopters to release. That is the gameplay im interested in. Either way, what were you expecting in gameplay?









I thought gameplay was amazing. Large open maps; helicopters can literally fly in between buildings escaping missiles and taking down people left and right.... yeah i thought gameplay was GREAT ! In fact i thought it was like a way better version of Markaz Monolith with a lot more improved gameplay.

That was just my opinion. Coming from 5 years of vehicle gameplay in BF2.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aesthethc*
> 
> Gameplay? Yeah, all i do is vehicle warfare so im just waiting for jets/helicopters to release. That is the gameplay im interested in. Either way, what were you expecting in gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought gameplay was amazing. Large open maps; helicopters can literally fly in between buildings escaping missiles and taking down people left and right.... yeah i thought gameplay was GREAT ! In fact i thought it was like a way better version of Markaz Monolith with a lot more improved gameplay.
> 
> That was just my opinion. Coming from 5 years of vehicle gameplay in BF2.


I was expecting at least half of the footage i have seen in over hyped video's, but nope............


----------



## anodizingstatic

HOW do you guys run BF4? Mine crashes every single time


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> TDM??? have you even played Domination?
> 
> Game is better in conquest, but still overall terrible.


Nope, have no interest in domination, Steady pace Conquest so far on this map alone > bf3 run and gun, kill/die/spawn, rinse and repeat conquest. Just imo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Stick to BF3.... BF4 is nothing new and everything is WORSE.


I actually didn't see the problem in this video - what was wrong here?


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually didn't see the problem in this video - what was wrong here?


Everything......

Poor net code, boring gameplay, worst sounds i have ever heard....


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Everything......
> 
> Poor net code, boring gameplay, worst sounds i have ever heard....


It seems like a skinned version of warfighter. I hate it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Everything......
> 
> Poor net code, boring gameplay, worst sounds i have ever heard....


Actually sound wise - people were saying: "great sound etc" - at least on Xbox, were the sound on BF3 was OK - BF4 is HORRIBLE - just as I heard on the jack frags PC gameplay videos on youtube - explosions sound like they are muffled.

Blowing up cars btw - was so hilarious - looks like I'm shooting a car in COD or something haha


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> HOW do you guys run BF4? Mine crashes every single time


Are you using Afterburner, PrecisionX or something similar? Try closing any OC utility and playing a round or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually sound wise - people were saying: "great sound etc" - at least on Xbox, were the sound on BF3 was OK - BF4 is HORRIBLE - just as I heard on the jack frags PC gameplay videos on youtube - explosions sound like they are muffled.
> 
> Blowing up cars btw - was so hilarious - looks like I'm shooting a car in COD or something haha


Were you playing on a North American server earlier? I think I shot you a couple of times (and vice versa).


----------



## lostsurfer

great punk buster issues, says i have to download pb everytime i try to connect to a server...sheesh.


----------



## bluedevil

Wow...this feels just like COD....super.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lostsurfer*
> 
> great punk buster issues, says i have to download pb everytime i try to connect to a server...sheesh.


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/forum/threadview/2955064762733912354/


----------



## hypespazm

anyone wanna hop on!! BF3?


----------



## Thoth420

This guys channel is amazing....but normally is focused on subliminal in film. I was surprised and delighted to find his newest series is in regard to one of my favorite genres of video games. 3 parts this is just the first.


----------



## TangoDown332

After reading some of y'alls posts on BF4. it sounds like a Bad Company 3 game needs to come to the recsue. Anyways, I'll see for myself here in 7 mins.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup and bf2142. True bf players miss the bf feel. And others miss the destruction.
Right now we've got horrible destruction and cod like gameplay.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup and bf2142. True bf players miss the bf feel. And others miss the destruction.
> Right now we've got horrible destruction and cod like gameplay.


lol. I get you man.









By the way,

The BF4 OCN forum is ridiculously crowded at the moment...think we should stick together on this BF3 one temporarily...saw around 47 members viewing the BF4 page today..can't even follow a post b/c of it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha yup and I read every post lol


----------



## Disturbed117

Got bored.


----------



## Jodiuh

I know this is the BF3 thread, but I just wanted to tell everyone what a pos BF4 is, lol. I hope we're playing a very old build...cause...it blows.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> I know this is the BF3 thread, but I just wanted to tell everyone what a pos BF4 is, lol. I hope we're playing a very old build...cause...it blows.


It's the old build from June, there will be many differences in the final build including graphics and such.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> -SNIP-
> 
> By the way,
> 
> The BF4 OCN forum is ridiculously crowded at the moment...think we should stick together on this BF3 one temporarily...saw around 47 members viewing the BF4 page today..can't even follow a post b/c of it.


Reminder, *BF4* discussion is off topic here on *BF 3 Information & Discussion Thread*. For those members playing *BF3* coming here specifically for *BF3* info don't want to sift through pages of *BF4* discussion. Expect removal.

Keep threads relevant for on topic discussion please.

*[Official] Battlefield 4 Information & Discussion Thread*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yesterday I joined a pistol and knife only sever. It brought back so many fond memories of bf2142!








I did quite well in the server too, on bf3! Got so many medals and the service stars for the pistol and knife and even support class. Was a good exp hoarding experience lol

EDIT:
Can't stress how much fun I'm having right now in this server:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/01304e02-cbb0-44ae-bd29-34674324f085/CROW-3-24-7-oxxxx-Knife-Only-xxxxo/


----------



## Faster_is_better

lmao


----------



## phre0n

anyone else seeing no one else playing on armor kill servers etc?

i reallllllllllllllllllly wanna play these.. but no one is on ._______.


----------



## amd655

Ok, so been playing BF3 on old hag as i have to re-install my OS after an accident with ccleaner lol.

I noticed artifacting on latest Beta drivers o.0

Anyone else got this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
> Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
> I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game


Right now you are about the only person saying this


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Right now you are about the only person saying this


Well, I've been saying this since the BF3 BETA dude. My FIRST impressions of the full game was; "This is exactly how black ops felt like" - that was Seine Crossing on CQ.
Since then, my opinion hasn't changed. Still dislike the feel of the game and DO NOT find it enjoyable. That's why I've racked up only around 85hrs or so on BF3 PC - and ALREADY 6hrs on BF4 (PC) and 11hrs on Xbox.
That figure would have been 17hrs if I had premium on PC, thus getting the exclusive beta too.

The hours played, just really emphasises how much I hate BF3 and appreciate what BF3 SHOULD HAVE BEEN.
And yes, I have gotten over 340hrs on Xbox - but the console feel is completely different that the one on PC, on BF3.
Almost to the point I could say:
BF3 Console > BF3 PC
However:
BF4 Console < BF4 PC


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well, I've been saying this since the BF3 BETA dude. My FIRST impressions of the full game was; "This is exactly how black ops felt like" - that was Seine Crossing on CQ.
> Since then, my opinion hasn't changed. Still dislike the feel of the game and DO NOT find it enjoyable. That's why I've racked up only around 85hrs or so on BF3 PC - and ALREADY 6hrs on BF4 (PC) and 11hrs on Xbox.
> That figure would have been 17hrs if I had premium on PC, thus getting the exclusive beta too.
> 
> The hours played, just really emphasises how much I hate BF3 and appreciate what BF3 SHOULD HAVE BEEN.
> And yes, I have gotten over 340hrs on Xbox - but the console feel is completely different that the one on PC, on BF3.
> Almost to the point I could say:
> BF3 Console > BF3 PC
> However:
> BF4 Console < BF4 PC


You're actually pretty spot on. Movement in BF3 is extremely similar to CoD. Movement acceleration and the flow of it. I said it since BF3 Alpha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're actually pretty spot on. Movement in BF3 is extremely similar to CoD. Movement acceleration and the flow of it. I said it since BF3 Alpha.


A lot of "fanboys" will disagree with me and say GO BACK TO COD etc.
Little do they know I've probably been playing BF longer than they have lol.


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
> Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
> I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game


There is always place for some nostalgic game-play.
Though, Battlefield 4 seem to be much smoother on PC than Battlefield 3.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb_1gZ5nkYw


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
> Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
> I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game


This is what I have been debating. I have a 120GB ssd and BF3 is installed in it and takes lots of space. I might also never go back to BF3, but than again I also might


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
> Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
> I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game


+1 Agreed, new game is miles better, imo


----------



## amd655

I caught myself haxxing....


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> I caught myself haxxing....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## amd655

Dat Magic 1 hit headshot lol.


----------



## Robilar

Anyone else having trouble connecting to servers the last few days? I get in maybe one time in four. Once i'm in it's fine though.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm never going to touch BF3 ever again after BF4.
> Utterly hate BF3 - the more I go back and TRY and play it, the more I hate it.
> I don't understand how I spent so many hours on this game
> 
> 
> 
> Right now you are about the only person saying this
Click to expand...

Well, I'm saying it too. I loved BF1942, BF2, and 2142. But BC2 and BF3 were just not for me. BF4, despite all its issues and forcing me into Windows 8 (I HATE IT!!), seems...better in some way. I can't quite put my finger on it, but I'm def enjoying it more than BF3.

That said, the 60% GPU usage is frustrating me so I'm installing BF3 again to see what's what.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


Thoth...man...that scares me immensely! The face...like a bad nightmare!








Wish I could phrase that differently, but you know, the OCN rules.


----------



## Jodiuh

Well, here's my GPU usage for BF3...



Honestly, it seems worse than what I remember on Windows 7 w/ Nvidia's 320.49 drivers. Also, 3DMark 2011 is substantially slower, like 1,000 points on the same setup. Just OS and drivers that changed.

So I'm really hoping GPU usage will go up w/ the 4670K. But still, anyone else running a Lynnfield (i5 750/760) w/ a 780 and seeing this kind of usage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I laughed so hard at this:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=172074252995648

You might think - but what's the relation with BF3.
Doesn't it remind you of BF3?? hahaha


----------



## dealio

lol

operation metro noob reporting in... those are the escalators behind B


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed so hard at this:
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=172074252995648
> 
> You might think - but what's the relation with BF3.
> Doesn't it remind you of BF3?? hahaha


Oh yeah man...escalator clustering on 64 Metro for one silly kill, aside from playing the tough guy role...but then failing and costing your team precious tickets.









If only the escalators moved in battlefield...how much that would complicate things.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Oh yeah man...escalator clustering on 64 Metro for one silly kill, aside from playing the tough guy role...but then failing and costing your team precious tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the escalators moved in battlefield...how much that would complicate things.


I think it would make it fun haha!
Less noob M16 campers


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Oh yeah man...escalator clustering on 64 Metro for one silly kill, aside from playing the tough guy role...but then failing and costing your team precious tickets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only the escalators moved in battlefield...how much that would complicate things.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would make it fun haha!
> Less noob M16 campers
Click to expand...

Of course then you would get more people on top of the rails that don't move, wouldn't change much.

I think maybe they should add some levelution features to it. Maybe you can open a 4th hallway with a button, or how about some ceiling vents added with multiple drop in points, across the whole metro.


----------



## gtdavid

I'm sure 99% of you have this game but I will still proceed with this giveaway.

Battlefield 3: A5PX-8EQG-5LHC-SUA3-YRK3

Enjoy


----------



## amd655

Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol









That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.

EA?????????????????????????


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.
> 
> EA?????????????????????????


I actually have no idea if it's possible to activate game twice but of course it's legit! why would I give you a fake key?!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> I actually have no idea if it's possible to activate game twice but of course it's legit! why would I give you a fake key?!


Just me.........

I am deeply sorry if I have stopped some person from having that key, I do hope it is not used :/


----------



## gtdavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Just me.........
> 
> I am deeply sorry if I have stopped some person from having that key, I do hope it is not used :/


I guess they will have to try..
I'll sure arrange some more give-aways in the future.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.
> 
> EA?????????????????????????


that was UTTERLY stupid of you.
Someone could have benefited from that.
You can have as many EA copies as you want on your origin. Thus why some people have multiple account son PC.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that was UTTERLY stupid of you.
> Someone could have benefited from that.
> You can have as many EA copies as you want on your origin. Thus why some people have multiple account son PC.


Ummm, I don't think I need you to tell me what is stupid or not, and no you cannot have multiple BF3's on one account at all, you need to make a fresh account for that, which I have not.


----------



## Jodiuh

Ahhahahaha...AMD...brilliant mate. I have actually done this before.









You have to call Origin support and have them release the key. You'll need ur OG key as well.


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.
> 
> EA?????????????????????????


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, this made my day. Great post AMD. Rep all the way around!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtdavid*
> 
> I'm sure 99% of you have this game but I will still proceed with this giveaway.
> 
> Battlefield 3: A5PX-8EQG-5LHC-SUA3-YRK3
> 
> Enjoy


Doesn't work







.Who got it?


----------



## Jodiuh

This guy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.
> 
> EA?????????????????????????


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Awe cmon,didn't even create a new account


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Well errr, I apparently activated that to my account when I already have BF3 .0 I just wanted to see if it was legit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That key surely did not just go through? my account already has BF3.
> 
> EA?????????????????????????


Greediness much


----------



## amd655

Why do dis to me :/


----------



## gtdavid

Visit GamingTitans thread every now and then.
I'm going to have more give-aways there


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> Why do dis to me :/


Taking advantage of EA's broken Origin client in the wrong ways?


----------



## amd655




----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


It's okay.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> Thoth...man...that scares me immensely! The face...like a bad nightmare!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could phrase that differently, but you know, the OCN rules.


It haunts my dreams...every...single...night.









Anyone got the skinny on where to get a Reference R9 270x? I want to toss one in the secondary rig, spruce it up and sell it.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Ah yes....


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*


Don't worry man..we all get extra curious from time to time. That will be one less free kill though since a noob probably would've scrapped it up. ;-)


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It haunts my dreams...every...single...night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got the skinny on where to get a Reference R9 270x? I want to toss one in the secondary rig, spruce it up and sell it.


lol..I bet man. Looks photoshopped (I truly hope)


----------



## Faster_is_better

crickets~


----------



## Amhro

Lawl, is BF3 thread really so inactive now?
Or just some serious cleaning has been done?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> Lawl, is BF3 thread really so inactive now?
> Or just some serious cleaning has been done?


Inactive for a while lol


----------



## Jodiuh

I tried to play this after 2 weeks of BF4 and the inability to click on a spawn point was frustrating enough that I quit.


----------



## Krazee

BF3 players got spoiled with BF4 beta, lol


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> BF3 players got spoiled with BF4 beta, lol


Yes we did.


----------



## zlatan1985

after not playing for weeks it feels like bf3 is alot faster than bf4 beta was for me. fast as in in game moving etc

trying to get that 100 rank before November 1st


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zlatan1985*
> 
> after not playing for weeks it feels like bf3 is alot faster than bf4 beta was for me. fast as in in game moving etc
> 
> trying to get that 100 rank before November 1st


Yes BF4 feels way more clucky. I hope they make it 'feel' like BF3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Yes BF4 feels way more clucky. I hope they make it 'feel' like BF3.


Just no.
BF3 felt like COD with a BF wrapper.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just no.
> BF3 felt like COD with a BF wrapper.


agree on that.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Yes BF4 feels way more clucky. I hope they make it 'feel' like BF3.
> 
> 
> 
> Just no.
> BF3 felt like COD with a BF wrapper.
Click to expand...

After I played BF3 for a while I decided to try BC2 again, everything felt like slow motion... Sprinting in that game is so much slower than BF3, animations and everything seemed a bit slower. Hard to go back to that.

BF4 beta seemed fine to me, maybe it's a middleground between the 2 games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> After I played BF3 for a while I decided to try BC2 again, everything felt like slow motion... Sprinting in that game is so much slower than BF3, animations and everything seemed a bit slower. Hard to go back to that.
> 
> BF4 beta seemed fine to me, maybe it's a middleground between the 2 games.


It is indeed - and that's why I liked the BF4 BETA.
BC2 and older games were slow paced.

BF3 was COD paced (not incidental, but that's how it felt like)


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is indeed - and that's why I liked the BF4 BETA.
> BC2 and older games were slow paced.
> 
> BF3 was COD paced (not incidental, but that's how it felt like)


COD paced? Hmm. I don't know about you, but BF3 felt much faster. Faster at least in the running animations and "feel" if you will.

When I first picked up BFBC2 (first time I played battlefield) I noticed this right away. Adjustments made, now I can never see myself going back.

BF4 isn't "slow"ish, but certainly less quick paced than BF3. (i.e. running). It's something about that (in BF3 which adds an unprecedented mobility...whereas BF4 is a learning curve for me in the slightest sense.

Perhaps it's just the map size making it feel slower.








And....it being a beta.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anodizingstatic*
> 
> COD paced? Hmm. I don't know about you, but BF3 felt much faster. Faster at least in the running animations and "feel" if you will.
> 
> When I first picked up BFBC2 (first time I played battlefield) I noticed this right away. Adjustments made, now I can never see myself going back.
> 
> BF4 isn't "slow"ish, but certainly less quick paced than BF3. (i.e. running). It's something about that (in BF3 which adds an unprecedented mobility...whereas BF4 is a learning curve for me in the slightest sense.
> 
> Perhaps it's just the map size making it feel slower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And....it being a beta.


nop - agreed with what you said


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I updated from windows 8 to 8.1 this past week. tried to play some bf3 to see if I have any better performance, first of all I had to reset all my nvcp settings, after that I get kicked from every server due to punkbuster, I even manually updated pb and checked to make sure I wasn't blocking anything on my firewall. I can only get in a game for about 10seconds till punkbuster kicks me from every server...
I'm pretty sure something has changed in 8.1 that pb isn't recognizing as valid and it's kicking me, surprised that an os would be kicking you for a system that checks game files...

I haven't tried this since Thursday, so I'm not sure if there was a server issue, it kept saying in battle log that 'punkbustera.exe could not communicate with server host' so I assume I will have to search and search for the correct settings to fix this....ugh

kinda a hassle...


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I updated from windows 8 to 8.1 this past week. tried to play some bf3 to see if I have any better performance, first of all I had to reset all my nvcp settings, after that I get kicked from every server due to punkbuster, I even manually updated pb and checked to make sure I wasn't blocking anything on my firewall. I can only get in a game for about 10seconds till punkbuster kicks me from every server...
> I'm pretty sure something has changed in 8.1 that pb isn't recognizing as valid and it's kicking me, surprised that an os would be kicking you for a system that checks game files...
> 
> I haven't tried this since Thursday, so I'm not sure if there was a server issue, it kept saying in battle log that 'punkbustera.exe could not communicate with server host' so I assume I will have to search and search for the correct settings to fix this....ugh
> 
> kinda a hassle...


Punkbuster issue is not caused by Windows 8.1, me and my clan mates are all getting kicked quite often today because of failure to communicate with a PB executable (The one that ends in A








).

After manually updating it, and rebooting my computer twice, I can now play again with no kicks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Played some BF3 yesterday - really didn't enjoy it:
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70759359/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70758720/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70757845/177435049/
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70757363/177435049/

Despite doing well - so many bottlenecks - was so bored.


----------



## IAmDay

So I have been playing @ Ultra with 4MSAA and without a FPS shower. I have been playing fine and enjoying it. The minute I displayed FPS I found that I was crazy about my FPS and had to lower my settings until I could get my mind off the FPS. What is wrong with me.


----------



## Sadmoto

accused of cheating more then once today when I tried out the m240b/m60








http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70807662/346800667/ 42-13
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70806408/346800667/ 19-2
and with the 240b earlier
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70803509/346800667/ 41-16

doing better then usual today


----------



## 66racer

Man I dunno if its me but last night was the first time I played bf3 since bf4 beta and missed how much faster the solder moves. I know bf4 was beta but things seem to happen much slower in that game over bf3....I just hope its not because they wanted a more "realistic" experience lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I have been playing @ Ultra with 4MSAA and without a FPS shower. I have been playing fine and enjoying it. The minute I displayed FPS I found that I was crazy about my FPS and had to lower my settings until I could get my mind off the FPS. What is wrong with me.


I think that means your a true OCN member lol


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> accused of cheating more then once today when I tried out the m240b/m60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70807662/346800667/ 42-13
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70806408/346800667/ 19-2
> and with the 240b earlier
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70803509/346800667/ 41-16
> 
> doing better then usual today


i've been banned from 3 servers this weekend



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> So I have been playing @ Ultra with 4MSAA and without a FPS shower. I have been playing fine and enjoying it. The minute I displayed FPS I found that I was crazy about my FPS and had to lower my settings until I could get my mind off the FPS. What is wrong with me.


Just the IQ/Performance schism in your mind. BF being an online multiplayer game your instinct is to go for performance.


----------



## Jodiuh

So...yeah...the onboard GPU on a 4670K isn't going to BF3 me while I wait for EVGA to send me a check...THEN wait for the GTX 780 Ti vs R290X showdown to finish.

2142 anybody







?!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I still can't play bf3 after updating to 8.1, pnkbstra.exe is unable cp communicate with servers...


----------



## alancsalt

Bickering removed. Report don't respond.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

fixed it, had to reinstall pbuster from the bf3 folder. once I did that I was good to go.


----------



## Amhro

Just played few rounds in bf3 after one month with a friend, we had so much fun, it reminds me why i played bf3... because of all these people


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Played some BF3 yesterday - really didn't enjoy it:
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70759359/177435049/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70758720/177435049/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70757845/177435049/
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70757363/177435049/
> 
> Despite doing well - so many bottlenecks - was so bored.


What surprised me was the amount of deviation. Bullets seriously fly wild in BF3 compared to BF4. Recoil is one thing, but suppression + the bullet variation (spread) is crazy. Maybe BF3 started out like BF4 has, that AK12 with like no recoil, was basically how the M16 was. Once you got M16 + suppressor in BF3 it was 0 recoil and shot like a laser. It was epic. I guess we will see if any guns can stand out in BF4, or whether they get patched and "balanced" to death.


----------



## TheEnergy

Can't wait for BF4!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What surprised me was the amount of deviation. Bullets seriously fly wild in BF3 compared to BF4. Recoil is one thing, but suppression + the bullet variation (spread) is crazy. Maybe BF3 started out like BF4 has, that AK12 with like no recoil, was basically how the M16 was. Once you got M16 + suppressor in BF3 it was 0 recoil and shot like a laser. It was epic. I guess we will see if any guns can stand out in BF4, or whether they get patched and "balanced" to death.


agreed bro!


----------



## TheEnergy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> What surprised me was the amount of deviation. Bullets seriously fly wild in BF3 compared to BF4. Recoil is one thing, but suppression + the bullet variation (spread) is crazy. Maybe BF3 started out like BF4 has, that AK12 with like no recoil, was basically how the M16 was. Once you got M16 + suppressor in BF3 it was 0 recoil and shot like a laser. It was epic. I guess we will see if any guns can stand out in BF4, or whether they get patched and "balanced" to death.


it's called suppression


----------



## ACM

Anyone getting bad jitter/stutter while reloading a mag from a automatic weapon after full burst.
This problem is enough to drive me up the wall with my OCD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Anyone getting bad jitter/stutter while reloading a mag from a automatic weapon after full burst.
> This problem is enough to drive me up the wall with my OCD.


could be to do with your network soothing?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> could be to do with your network soothing?


I tried turning it all the way down, middle & up.

Still does it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I tried turning it all the way down, middle & up.
> 
> Still does it.


I don't personally have it.
You also checked your ping on different servers?

Seems odd that it does that.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't personally have it.
> You also checked your ping on different servers?
> 
> Seems odd that it does that.


Yeah 40-80 ping are the servers in stay within.
I'll get a video of it when I get off work.

EDIT:
Had enough time before to get a video, slowed down to see the stutter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Yeah 40-80 ping are the servers in stay within.
> I'll get a video of it when I get off work.
> 
> EDIT:
> Had enough time before to get a video, slowed down to see the stutter.


Slowing down of the video didn't really help at times to see the problem.
But OMG you got OCD lol.

I'll test it for you on an empty server on my rig.


----------



## theturbofd

now I know why I get called a hacker all the time


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Slowing down of the video didn't really help at times to see the problem.
> But OMG you got OCD lol.
> 
> I'll test it for you on an empty server on my rig.


It's the jerky/stutter part right when you go to reload, it's not the frames acting jitter/stutter like from the slow motion because I recorded that at 120FPS & slowed the segments down by 50%.
If you don't slow it down I can be hard to miss in the recorded video.

Yes my OCD level is over 9000.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

One last BF3 montage


----------



## Sadmoto

Nice video siz!

Anyone notice more D/C's and lag on bf3 since the BF4 beta or is it me? I can barely finish a game today without getting disconnected from EA or server timed out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> It's the jerky/stutter part right when you go to reload, it's not the frames acting jitter/stutter like from the slow motion because I recorded that at 120FPS & slowed the segments down by 50%.
> If you don't slow it down I can be hard to miss in the recorded video.
> 
> Yes my OCD level is over 9000.


I don't seem to have that problem on BF3.
I did some quick trial ruins and didn't notice anything.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> now I know why I get called a hacker all the time


Nice round







, I had a good one the other, day http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/70710462/288757082/

I don't remember any hackusations though.

@ACM I could see that stutter, but I don't know if it can be fixed or how to fix it. It may even be common, but I never noticed it myself. I'm not watching my reloads, I'm watching out for people coming, or where I'm moving too while reloading. It doesn't help I'm used to stutter/lower fps and pretty much ignore all of that small stuff lol.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> Nice video siz!


Thanks!


----------



## IAmDay

So I don't have any nvidia drivers downloaded yet I'm playing BF3. I just noticed that 0_0 does windows 8 have a built in graphics driver that is not shown or something?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Windows 8 installs drivers automatically. I found it detrimental when it came to my wireless card.
Had to manually uninstall the drivers Windows installed and then installed my own drivers, properly.
I highly suggest you download the GeForce ones and install them.
Possibly do a driver sweep beforehand


----------



## IAmDay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Windows 8 installs drivers automatically. I found it detrimental when it came to my wireless card.
> Had to manually uninstall the drivers Windows installed and then installed my own drivers, properly.
> I highly suggest you download the GeForce ones and install them.
> Possibly do a driver sweep beforehand




So actually I don't have any graphic drivers.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> So actually I don't have any graphic drivers.


Yes windows 8 has it's own drivers it installs.

When installing 8 or 8.1 don't use express settings, it enables automatic driver downloading.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IAmDay*
> 
> 
> 
> So actually I don't have any graphic drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes windows 8 has it's own drivers it installs.
> 
> When installing 8 or 8.1 don't use express settings, it enables automatic driver downloading.
Click to expand...

Windows 7 does it also. I think even the basic installation of Windows 7/8 comes with some generic graphics drivers that it will use until you replace them. They are like an old version of Geforce or AMD drivers built into the OS.

Sometimes its a pain to reinstall them on 7 because Windows will notice you don't have any gpu drivers, install its default ones... when you actually wanted to remove and replace with others.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not exactly. Windows 7 won't install it for you. It will notify you, as it did in Vista and XP, that you should update your drivers. It is usually found under the 'optional' tab.
But you know windows 8 being different and all...and failing lol


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not exactly. Windows 7 won't install it for you. It will notify you, as it did in Vista and XP, that you should update your drivers. It is usually found under the 'optional' tab.
> But you know windows 8 being different and all...and failing lol


For new driver updates yes, it will notify you via Windows Update. If you are at desktop, and uninstall your gpu drivers, then restart pc, upon boot it will start installing the generic windows gpu drivers unless you have configured it not to. It doesn't even give you a choice, it just starts the "found new hardware, installing" and it does it. There is some sort of setting in Policies or somewhere you can disable that feature though.

Dunno about Win8, I can't imagine they made it easier to reinstall them..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> For new driver updates yes, it will notify you via Windows Update. If you are at desktop, and uninstall your gpu drivers, then restart pc, upon boot it will start installing the generic windows gpu drivers unless you have configured it not to. It doesn't even give you a choice, it just starts the "found new hardware, installing" and it does it. There is some sort of setting in Policies or somewhere you can disable that feature though.
> 
> Dunno about Win8, I can't imagine they made it easier to reinstall them..


ah yes you're right about that "found new hardware" thing!


----------



## IAmDay

Well rolling back to Windows 7. I can't seem to make my games work well on Windows 8.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> For new driver updates yes, it will notify you via Windows Update. If you are at desktop, and uninstall your gpu drivers, then restart pc, upon boot it will start installing the generic windows gpu drivers unless you have configured it not to. It doesn't even give you a choice, it just starts the "found new hardware, installing" and it does it. There is some sort of setting in Policies or somewhere you can disable that feature though.
> 
> Dunno about Win8, I can't imagine they made it easier to reinstall them..


You can't set it to "ask before installing"?
You can't do it in safe mode? (Even temporarily disconnecting Internet?)
You cannot unpack the Nvidia driver you want and delete everything else in C: NVIDIA so it uses that one?

If there really is no way to do this I won't be embracing 8 any time soon....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You can't set it to "ask before installing"?
> You can't do it in safe mode? (Even temporarily disconnecting Internet?)
> You cannot unpack the Nvidia driver you want and delete everything else in C: NVIDIA so it uses that one?
> 
> If there really is no way to do this I won't be embracing 8 any time soon....


If I'm not mistaken - you can disable auto updates and driver search right from the get-go of the installation of Win8.


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> You can't set it to "ask before installing"?
> You can't do it in safe mode? (Even temporarily disconnecting Internet?)
> You cannot unpack the Nvidia driver you want and delete everything else in C: NVIDIA so it uses that one?
> 
> If there really is no way to do this I won't be embracing 8 any time soon....


My GTX 480 is dead, installing drivers for it makes the PC crash, but the card will work fine with no drivers.

Win 7 always automatically installs 320 drivers, i even rebooted in safe mode to remove them, i even stopped automatic updates.

However i have a card replacing it on Tuesday so meh.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> My GTX 480 is dead, installing drivers for it makes the PC crash, but the card will work fine with no drivers.
> 
> Win 7 always automatically installs 320 drivers, i even rebooted in safe mode to remove them, i even stopped automatic updates.
> 
> However i have a card replacing it on Tuesday so meh.


I'll take it!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I'll take it!


480 is completely dead..........

The card will crash the OS just idling.


----------



## RexKobra

I really wish I knew beforehand that this weapon was so incredibly powerful and versatile. I only started using it a few days before the release of BF4


----------



## Sadmoto

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/battlereport/show/1/71034675/346800667/

Just had an amazing game with my squad being a medic and myself, I followed him around and we dominated together!
It reminded me of the days I'd 2man squad with a friend of mine in any game mode, I was a one man army and forced to play with support because my friend loved Maving and I would run out of ammo before dieing with any other class, it was a godsend having that eye in the sky, caspian border tdm was our slaughter house, we would both go 20+ 1-5 (yes while maving) and I would be run n' gunning.
sooo much hate mail back then.









You never know the power of the mav until you have your own personal mav'er and you lose it.


----------



## xFALL3Nx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd655*
> 
> 480 is completely dead..........
> 
> The card will crash the OS just idling.


I'll still take it!


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xFALL3Nx*
> 
> I'll still take it!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1435134/umm-gpu-grave-digging-time/20#post_21062657


----------



## MaDeOfMoNeY

RIP BF3, will never forget the good times we shared.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

No,still here for a bit.


----------



## FilluX

My friend finally finished our clans team montage, turned out pretty well if I may say so


----------



## TheYonderGod

Farewell Bf3 Comp Montage


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Short demonstration of NVidia's new Shadowplay feature.

Ultra at 1080p with no performance hits.


----------



## iARDAs

Haha ... Anyone watched this? Man the dude takes the game way too serious.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ... Anyone watched this? Man the dude takes the game way too serious.


Thoroughly enjoyed that. Great comedy..


----------



## Amhro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ... Anyone watched this? Man the dude takes the game way too serious.


It was on purpose..


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha ... Anyone watched this? Man the dude takes the game way too serious.


Dude, it's a joke.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amhro*
> 
> It was on purpose..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Dude, it's a joke.


I honestly realized that half way through


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I honestly realized that half way through


I am actually going to +REP you for that nice video upload. It had me on the floor lol.

I've been watching his other videos and subbed to his channel. The guys hilarious, if a little too much at times.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I am actually going to +REP you for that nice video upload. It had me on the floor lol.
> 
> I've been watching his other videos and subbed to his channel. The guys hilarious, if a little too much at times.


Yeah I subbed as well. 

He did a BF4 version too and its also fun.


----------



## Jodiuh

MAYDAY! MAYDAY! IM GOING DOWN!

Man, I love when people play in character over VoIP. THIS is why we have VoIP. This man is my hero.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Man just played bf4 and it felt like crysis 3, i mean robotic, no recoil too; to be honest I prefer battlefield 3


----------



## SightUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Man just played bf4 and it felt like crysis 3, i mean robotic, no recoil too; to be honest I prefer battlefield 3


You have no recoil? Link to your hacks!!! All I have is recoil.


----------



## MerkageTurk

in battlefield 4 i said there seems to be no recoil/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> You have no recoil? Link to your hacks!!! All I have is recoil.


Uhm.. same here, there seems to be no recoil to. ahahah, its a free hack without doing anything.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Flew a Mav for a whole match, gotta say it turned the match around. I should do that more.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Hey, I just decided to start playing BF3 that I have had on PC since it released and never cared to play it. I am doing decent, just much more fun to play with others. Would anyone want to add me? Origin ID: JRuxGaming

Cheers
-Rux


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ... Anyone watched this? Man the dude takes the game way too serious.


I laughed SO DAMN HARD at this - funniest BF video I've ever seen haha


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed SO DAMN HARD at this - funniest BF video I've ever seen haha


I know right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I know right?


Bed time in 5 minutes boys, let's wrap it up
That got me crying of laughter


----------



## amd655

Dat comms.

Well played.


----------



## Thoth420

Amazing!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Played today,noticably better,more headshots,and I'm finishing matches with better K/D about 1:1 where it was more like 1:2
Really like playing recon, but only headshots are effective, the Kill Assist 98 are really pissing me off,I'll get like 4 of those and die and have this nasty looking KD
Also ran with a shotgun today, the 870 with iron sights. Gun is evil, good thing it takes forever to reload.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They had to include it or else people like you and I would be absolutely devastating as a recon. In bc2, put me with a sniper and my play style of an attacking sniper...I utterly destroyed the opposition.
Now they made assault rifles so OP and still you don't have one shot sniper kills, meaning, you're either really good with the sniper so that you can outclass the average Joe, or you have to resort to their level of using an assault rifle. That said, and without trying to sound boastful, but using an assault rifle for me is TOO EASY that I end up dominating and getting really bored. Being a sniper gives me that huge challenge.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

^this
Run with m16A3 and medpacks, you just rank up like its nothing. Switched to the sks and sv98 and I'm taking forever to rank up it's even exiting. It's like "oh yeah level 20 playa,how you like me now" where as it was "ribbons ribbons PROMOTED,meh"
The way bf4 is lagging on my friend's Pentium I think I'll let it get a few patches first before buying in.
Oh yeah,had a fun time with a crane camper on noshar giving him body shots with the sv98. They don't kill you, but he was soo distracted trying to take me out too he just gets dropped by someone else. You can also chill in a corner and shoot guys across the map and watch them run for cover before a "kill assist" pops up. You never remember to spot as a medic. I do it all the time now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll be making a video soon to show the graphical red flashing error.
I don't have epilepsy and I know the game isn't recommended to people that have it - but my god would those red flashes every other minute cause epilepsy fits.

Yeah EA it's a health concern...get your game sorted


----------



## Thoth420

EA itself at this point for me is a health concern.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> EA itself at this point for me is a health concern.


hahaha


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> EA itself at this point for me is a health concern.


Hahahaha,indeed.


----------



## Bryst

Are a lot of BF3 servers still active? I just got my 7950 and am looking for a demanding game to play. I see BF4 is getting slammed in meta critic so I'm hoping BF3 is still active.


----------



## JRuxGaming

There are quite a few still active, from what I have played of it, so far.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Are a lot of BF3 servers still active? I just got my 7950 and am looking for a demanding game to play. I see BF4 is getting slammed in meta critic so I'm hoping BF3 is still active.


Still quite a few, but I would say at least 30-40% or more shut down and moved to BF4. Peak hours there is some decent choice for most game modes/types. Not totally dead yet








Actually I wouldn't be surprised if more people have come back to BF3, from BF4 considering some of the issues plaguing it at the moment.


----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better*
> 
> Still quite a few, but I would say at least 30-40% or more shut down and moved to BF4. Peak hours there is some decent choice for most game modes/types. Not totally dead yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I wouldn't be surprised if more people have come back to BF3, from BF4 considering some of the issues plaguing it at the moment.


Thats what I was thinking. I still occasionally play BC2 and there's still a decent amount of servers active. Would I need to buy premium? Do most of the servers only run newer maps like BC2 servers did with Oasis, Heavy Metal and Harvest?


----------



## VindalooJim

There are plenty of servers running still









I only play conquest, so I could not tell you how many servers there are for other game modes but there are plenty for conquest still. Metro, Caspian Border & Operation Firestorm seem to be the most common maps, though you do see a few from the expansions from time to time.


----------



## Swag

I'm on 314.22 WHQL driver for Nvidia. Is there a new stable driver out right now for BF3 or are they all still crap?


----------



## 21276

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryst*
> 
> Are a lot of BF3 servers still active? I just got my 7950 and am looking for a demanding game to play. I see BF4 is getting slammed in meta critic so I'm hoping BF3 is still active.


Battlefield games always have their die hards. I still play BF2 occasionally and there are plenty of servers left and quite a few of them are usually full. As the game gets older though, expect the not-so-common maps to stop showing up as much in the browser and expect to see lots of metro.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on 314.22 WHQL driver for Nvidia. Is there a new stable driver out right now for BF3 or are they all still crap?


331.82 is working fine for me.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on 314.22 WHQL driver for Nvidia. Is there a new stable driver out right now for BF3 or are they all still crap?


I used 327.23 personally, and had no issues on my GTX 470.


----------



## VindalooJim

You will need to experiment to see what works for you.


----------



## hypespazm

i recentely upgraded to windows 8.1 now the game crashes on the latest nvidia drivers any help?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> i recentely upgraded to windows 8.1 now the game crashes on the latest nvidia drivers any help?


Revert back to the 327 driver. I went back to 314.22 drivers because the recent drivers have been crashing me like non-stop or giving me really ugly artifacts!

Does anyone know if EA is killing support for this game? All the servers I like to play are showing messages saying that they might kill the server because of problems with EA.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know if EA is killing support for this game? All the servers I like to play are showing messages saying that they might kill the server because of problems with EA.


I haven't heard of anything like this happening... Though it wouldn't surprise me if EA are trying to push people from BF3 to BF4, but how could they cause issues for dedicated servers?

Could you get a screenshot of these messages if possible?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know if EA is killing support for this game? All the servers I like to play are showing messages saying that they might kill the server because of problems with EA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard of anything like this happening... Though it wouldn't surprise me if EA are trying to push people from BF3 to BF4, but how could they cause issues for dedicated servers?
> 
> Could you get a screenshot of these messages if possible?
Click to expand...

After I finish eating.







I'll try to get a screenie.

EDIT: I tried looking for the message to pop up but it didn't. When I see it again, I will take a screenie. I'm starting to play BF3 again after BF4 was so boring and so bad.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Revert back to the 327 driver. I went back to 314.22 drivers because the recent drivers have been crashing me like non-stop or giving me really ugly artifacts!
> 
> Does anyone know if EA is killing support for this game? All the servers I like to play are showing messages saying that they might kill the server because of problems with EA.


this is bullcrap.. this isnt the first game that started crashing on me .... im upset I love bf3 and It shouldnt be shutdown.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Server crashes but finally managed to play. So much glitch though.


----------



## Krazee

And we are back to playing this game


----------



## TheYonderGod

Bf3 master race!

In case anyone is interested - there's a for-fun 5v5 Back to Bf3 tournament going on this weekend









I'll be streaming my matches @ http://www.twitch.tv/flotgaming, and I believe Brett will also be shotcasting @ http://www.twitch.tv/brettfx

More info:
http://cevo.com/forums/topic/5495/battlefield-4/back-to-bf3-tournament-/
http://challonge.com/BacktoBF3


----------



## Krazee

Last night was fun, played a really good round. Did not have to unload two clips into a guy to kill him like in bf4 and tank actually kills people


----------



## Ghost12

Just saw this thread highlighted at the top of the active lol........................it lives, it breathes again


----------



## sterik01

Been seeing lots of bf4 players back in the HC serverthat I play in


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Been seeing lots of bf4 players back in the HC serverthat I play in


Thats because they broke bf4 with the last patch lol Sound doesnt seem to work first round in any online game I have been in and bullet registry seems WAY off now too. I mean unloaded a magazine in someone then my pistol too and didnt get a hit marker. Weird stuff like that. I love bf3 and 4 but bf4 it a total 1 step forward 2 steps back thing.


----------



## BoredErica

I still play BF3; I started when the Humble Bundle came in. This is my first Battlefield game and the second online FPS game I really actually played. Right now my KDR is 1.55. Shotgun avenue at Canals TDM is the best way to rack up that KDR but I realized I got the game to play it, not to artificially boost my stats. At that rate I might as well just hack. Speaking which, a straw poll done on LinusTechTip's WAN show showed 20% admitted to cheating in online games. Imagine, at any game, 20% of the players there are cheating. And I'm not talking about the obvious 1 hit ko BS. You can easily calculate max damage a weapon can do at a range. But more subtle cheating so they don't get caught. You never know who is or isn't cheating. But cheating is here to stay and it's not new and it's not Battlefield-only phenomenon.

I like the M1014 for less crowded Canal situations due to its 10 pellet per shot firing. Higher damage output, but smaller mag hurts it, but fastest per shell reload makes up for it kind of. For crazy Canal servers topped up with players, DAO12 is great. The ability to fire mid-reload with these two really makes it superior to Saiga IMO.

M16a3 is a nice weapon. I used to use AEK a whole lot when I first started but migrated to M16a3 because for Canals I use shotty or some random weapon if I'm screwing around, and all other times fights can get medium or long range all over me. M4A1 for engineer. P90 or AS VAL for support. EMR for recon unless I'm playing rush, where I run with P90. For screwing around, I like using the AS Val, MP7, and PP2000.

I like the suppresion mechanic and I don't think it's over the top. I think the suppression Assault and Engy deal should be decreased, and the suppression for Support should be increase, and the resistance to being suppressed should be increased for recon.

And the vehicle balance is quite nice considering all the vehicles and infantry have to mesh into one battlefield. But air is very powerful... If your team has no air and other team has good air, that 2 airplanes and 1 chopper is enough to completely shut off every single armor in the entire map and start some ridiculous 20+ kill streaks.

Had good fun in this game, too bad some modes are dead, like squad deathmatch. I can't get the ribbons for it. And some servers have ridiculous pings and I just get kicked for high ping. Not buying BF4 unless they fix the game.

Game runs very smoothly @ 1440p with my rig. Might have dipped into 50s in FPS on some cases but not bad enough for me to ever notice the dip unless I'm staring at FRAPs counter. And dear god, 1080p BF3 on 27 inches looks SO BAD.


----------



## jagz

Wanted to test out my new trifire on BF3. Can't.



To be fair I haven't even tried to play BF3 when I only had 2 7970's (Those are fairly new additions aswell)

Any idea's? Also get memory shortage warning.


----------



## anodizingstatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still play BF3; I started when the Humble Bundle came in. This is my first Battlefield game and the second online FPS game I really actually played. Right now my KDR is 1.55. Shotgun avenue at Canals TDM is the best way to rack up that KDR but I realized I got the game to play it, not to artificially boost my stats. At that rate I might as well just hack. Speaking which, a straw poll done on LinusTechTip's WAN show showed 20% admitted to cheating in online games. Imagine, at any game, 20% of the players there are cheating. And I'm not talking about the obvious 1 hit ko BS. You can easily calculate max damage a weapon can do at a range. But more subtle cheating so they don't get caught. You never know who is or isn't cheating. But cheating is here to stay and it's not new and it's not Battlefield-only phenomenon.
> 
> I like the M1014 for less crowded Canal situations due to its 10 pellet per shot firing. Higher damage output, but smaller mag hurts it, but fastest per shell reload makes up for it kind of. For crazy Canal servers topped up with players, DAO12 is great. The ability to fire mid-reload with these two really makes it superior to Saiga IMO.
> 
> M16a3 is a nice weapon. I used to use AEK a whole lot when I first started but migrated to M16a3 because for Canals I use shotty or some random weapon if I'm screwing around, and all other times fights can get medium or long range all over me. M4A1 for engineer. P90 or AS VAL for support. EMR for recon unless I'm playing rush, where I run with P90. For screwing around, I like using the AS Val, MP7, and PP2000.
> 
> I like the suppresion mechanic and I don't think it's over the top. I think the suppression Assault and Engy deal should be decreased, and the suppression for Support should be increase, and the resistance to being suppressed should be increased for recon.
> 
> And the vehicle balance is quite nice considering all the vehicles and infantry have to mesh into one battlefield. But air is very powerful... If your team has no air and other team has good air, that 2 airplanes and 1 chopper is enough to completely shut off every single armor in the entire map and start some ridiculous 20+ kill streaks.
> 
> Had good fun in this game, too bad some modes are dead, like squad deathmatch. I can't get the ribbons for it. And some servers have ridiculous pings and I just get kicked for high ping. *Not buying BF4 unless they fix the game.*
> 
> Game runs very smoothly @ 1440p with my rig. Might have dipped into 50s in FPS on some cases but not bad enough for me to ever notice the dip unless I'm staring at FRAPs counter. And dear god, 1080p BF3 on 27 inches looks SO BAD.


Yeah, got to agree with ya on this one. I bought BF4 back in November thinking it was revolutionary and worth it. I guess I didn't explore BF3 enough or something, but I'm not liking the latter. I'll refrain from playing it until DICE releases more maps and error fixes. I usually just wait, like I did BF3, until premium is $40 and includes all maps ore whatever. But BF3 it is for now!


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz*
> 
> Wanted to test out my new trifire on BF3. Can't.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair I haven't even tried to play BF3 when I only had 2 7970's (Those are fairly new additions aswell)
> 
> Any idea's? Also get memory shortage warning.


NEW trifire? Did you uninstal graphics before upgrading and do a proper full fresh install?
I don't think DX is particularly susceptible to crash damage, but is it up to date? (long shot)
If it's BF3 only, have you tried doing an instal repair?


----------



## KSIMP88

Run a direct x install repair


----------



## Infinite Jest

Got a GTX 760 as a replacement for a dead 580 and was greeted by this (MP and SP):



I'm not sure if it's because of the card or the latest beta driver 337.50 (I had installed it the day my last card died, so never got to check out BF3 with the new driver). Does this look like a driver issue (should I roll back) or something more sinister? None of the other games I've tried do this.


----------



## Ascii Aficionado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Got a GTX 760 as a replacement for a dead 580 and was greeted by this (MP and SP):
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it's because of the card or the latest beta driver 337.50 (I had installed it the day my last card died, so never got to check out BF3 with the new driver). Does this look like a driver issue (should I roll back) or something more sinister? None of the other games I've tried do this.


Try a few different drivers, if it still occurs then RMA that card asap.

I have to state the obvious, if you've OC'd the 760 then go back to stock settings.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascii Aficionado*
> 
> Try a few different drivers, if it still occurs then RMA that card asap.
> 
> I have to state the obvious, if you've OC'd the 760 then go back to stock settings.


Looks like it was the mild OC I had (similar behavior in Crysis 3). Looks like this card doesn't like to OC


----------



## Papas

Lol cant even play this game. Keeps giving me a PB error. Try to install pb, it does then i get a windows popup that it might not have installed correctly. No PB folder or files at all. I thought when u installed the game it installed pb also before. Ive redownloaded and reinstalled bf3 and bfbc2 3 times and it still wont let me play. Downloaded pb from its website and installed in prob 20 times and still no go.


----------



## jagz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> NEW trifire? Did you uninstal graphics before upgrading and do a proper full fresh install?
> I don't think DX is particularly susceptible to crash damage, but is it up to date? (long shot)
> If it's BF3 only, have you tried doing an instal repair?


I seem to have finally fixed all of my directx/memory shortage problems.

Deleted all contents of the Windows > Temp folder
Deleted/Uninstalled Lucid MVP and all Lucid related programs
Uninstalled/Reinstalled DirectX
In BF3 properties, Disabled desktop composition, run this program as administrator.


----------



## Tagkaman

Hey guys I get disconnected from games consistently with the message "disallowed program/driver". Any ideas on how to fix?


----------



## daguardian

That is a Punk Buster issue.

Run PBSetup and update BF3.

Here is a link for PBSet-up if you do not have it


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ping has gone to hell of late,rubberbanding,rubberbanding everywhere.


----------



## daguardian

How many servers are there in Kenya or Africa in total?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Closest ones are in south africa and egypt,I usually ping at 80. The german ones I also ping well at 140. When I made the post any server I picked anywhere my ping was 300-1100 but its stopped now.


----------



## daguardian

@Allanitomwesh It was most likely a problem with your ISP infrastructure. I ping at 75-80 to most of the servers I play on, living in Southern Spain.

Here is a BF3 vid from a couple of years back - I re-discovered it today and had a good laugh at my clan-mates reactions, thought I would share it here.

Unfortunately you only get to hear one side of the conversation (my mic didn't get recorded) but it is a great single life run from behind enemy lines in Rush on Caspian Border -Never Give Up in Battlefield!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Good run with that magnum, just unlocked it actually


----------



## amd655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daguardian*
> 
> @Allanitomwesh It was most likely a problem with your ISP infrastructure. I ping at 75-80 to most of the servers I play on, living in Southern Spain.
> 
> Here is a BF3 vid from a couple of years back - I re-discovered it today and had a good laugh at my clan-mates reactions, thought I would share it here.
> 
> Unfortunately you only get to hear one side of the conversation (my mic didn't get recorded) but it is a great single life run from behind enemy lines in Rush on Caspian Border -Never Give Up in Battlefield!!


Good video, but it seems connection is what was giving you the upper hand.


----------



## daguardian

After watching the entire vid again the other day, I came to the conclusion that I was suffering from the revive invulnerability bug.

I hadn't really read the chat feed or watched my health before, but clearly I take no damage, and the other other guys seem pretty pissed, its just DICE magic!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sometimes I shoot people and I know they should be dead (5 shots in with the SKS or unload a M416) and the guy still kills you and he has 1% or something. Then there's that ridiculous "Kill Assist 100" Someone else just got my damn kill by shooting a guy already at 0% Probably even a savior ribbon. DICE.


----------



## eBombzor

I think I'm having an FPS issue in this game. My 780 Ti goes below 60 FPS sometimes in certain areas of the map which is strange since I can play BF4 with over 100 FPS consistently.

My GTX 760 performs better than my 780 Ti... Any ideas? My GPU usage hovers around 60%.

I'm running all ultra settings with both AA methods turned off.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How's my stats looking?
http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Allanitomwesh/stats/902069107/pc/


----------



## DaFaRsHeR

Looks like you need more squad work to improve your K/D ratio (also looks like some CTF and Rush wouldn't go amiss if you are aiming to get some assignments completed).

Join the OCN platoon that will help on the squad side of things.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Will do,but first I need to get some proper internet. Gonna get on fibre optic and hopefully I'll be able to play more crowded servers without lagging to hell and back.


----------



## El-Fuego

need few more guys to do a scavenger talah market with me, need 5 more min and few more gun pickups to get the medal


----------



## Allanitomwesh

So I played some conquest on caspian border and ended up in a base rape. Like the nice guy I am I equipped recon and the soflam and locked on to enemy tanks, jets and helis. Not a single missile was shot. Not from the jet pilots,not from any of the engineers running around with javelins on their backs. I just got target designated after target designated until finally all the tickets ran out


----------



## Sebi

^^
That's a perfectly normal, after BF3 became "free" and semi-abandoned game, all kind of Rambos appeared.
Last time I was helped by a guy, it was like year ago... it was a really enjoyable teamwork and I still remember his name


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Javelin is only useful when paired with a soflam. You can't rambo that thing unless it's something like kharg with lots of buildings to hide behind


----------



## BoredErica

That week where BF3 was free... All the noobs coming in... the kill streaks were GLORRRIIIOUSSS. Shoulda recorded it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> How's my stats looking?
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Allanitomwesh/stats/902069107/pc/


KDR is kindda low.  You've got nice accuracy though.

Here's mine, if you want, you can add me and I might hop on a server or two.

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Celapaleis/stats/891713892/pc/

The KDR lags behind what I typically get - I can't believe how freakin' long it took to raise KDR from 0.8 to 1.5+. All the deaths from playing the game for the first time really drags down that KDR I find. So if you start becoming twice as good, Allan, it'll take forever and a half for your stats to reflect that...

A year ago I was playing playing online FPS for the first time in my life... (I played Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory on a crappy 1.2ghz single core Celeron maybe 6 years ago... and even then, only for like a week or two) It was Crysis 3 and I was so bad at FPS, in order to make my team win I had to hide and prevent combat situations so the enemy team would stop getting free points from my deaths, and I'm actually not exaggerating. I had a 25 death streak in a close quarter map. You'd figure I'd be lucky and shoot an oblivious guy before I die 25 times in a row. So while I'm not the best BF3 player, I think I deserve an award for most improved, lol.









BTW, you live in Kenya? How do you like that place?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sebi*
> 
> ^^
> That's a perfectly normal, after BF3 became "free" and semi-abandoned game, all kind of Rambos appeared.
> Last time I was helped by a guy, it was like year ago... it was a really enjoyable teamwork and I still remember his name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard to alert other players though, if you need something. I try to shoot a teammate to get their attention.
> What's worse is anti-teamwork: I get in a tank, and some moron gets into the gunner's seat and fires at NOTHING the entire time, basically beaming out my position to the entire enemy team. And then we both die. I'd much rather solo than have a teammate actively work to get us both killed. Some gunners will literally fire at walls for no reason when an enemy is in front of us. And when they feel my tank is in danger, they'll just run away and leave me to die. And some gunners think that you can somehow help the fight if you use a LMG on an enemy tank as a gunner. Nope. You're just telling everybody where I'm located so the enemy can launch shells at me even though his vision is blocked by debris. Perfect. We all have our blind spots and bad days in games like this, but this isn't skill, it's common sense.
> 
> There are tank gunners that actually try to help though. I think that counts as helping me. (Well, of course it does.) But since I play as support nowadays, I don't ask for ammo, I give it. And health, typically I just need to wait it out. In crowded maps there are often medpacks lying around anyways.
> 
> And dear god, nobody ever reads the ingame chat, ever. Can't ever get anybody's attention that way. I haven't had as many squad perk stacking recently, but that's probably just because the new players don't even have squad perks yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Best country ever. I think it's saying something if foreigners from more developed supposedly much nicer countries come here and never go back home Yes I have very good accuracy but my reaction time is crap,I really need to learn to stop aiming and just shoot already







I also need a better mouse,I have to drag this dell one across my desk sometimes for running targets. I also am not a FPS person,or online gamer for that matter. I like my God of War and Resident Evil,lol. But I got into it coz it is fun online, more so than vs AI on the campaign. I stopped bothering with my KDR,I got it up to 1 once with alot of TDM play,but really its not much of a statistic. All you need to do is camp with a rifle in Kharg or take a shotgun to Noshar and it'll fix itself. But when you ruin your KD stopping a baserape,that is fun. I should also get to unlocking guns,and learn to fly,FAMAS is beastly and attack heli's are just plain upper hand if you know them well.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Closest ones are in south africa and egypt,I usually ping at 80. The german ones I also ping well at 140. When I made the post any server I picked anywhere my ping was 300-1100 but its stopped now.


Shame you can't play on us servers you sound like someone who would be a joy to team up with.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yes my ping is too high on US servers,I get kicked . There was one server that didn't kick for ping but it got spammed by hackers and I stopped using it,I lagged to much anyway,it was a Noshar TDM.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yes my ping is too high on US servers,I get kicked . There was one server that didn't kick for ping but it got spammed by hackers and I stopped using it,I lagged to much anyway,it was a Noshar TDM.


Yeah... When I get killed by a person with whacko ping glitching everywhere, it's a little frustrating, but at the same time, there are times where the servers I wanna play in have high ping.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

My favorite glitch when ping is high is when you respawn but the blue screen doesn't disappear,so you are in the map,but you cant move and you also have spawn protection. So you'll just watch as someone finally runs up,shoots you a couple times,runs over,knifes you a couple times,shoots you some more,his buddy joins in throws in some C4,until finally the game disconnects you out of the server,lol. Folks are so greedy for kills,could've quit at any time but i like to sit down and grab some popcorn and watch them try for the kill when it happens.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> My favorite glitch when ping is high is when you respawn but the blue screen doesn't disappear,so you are in the map,but you cant move and you also have spawn protection. So you'll just watch as someone finally runs up,shoots you a couple times,runs over,knifes you a couple times,shoots you some more,his buddy joins in throws in some C4,until finally the game disconnects you out of the server,lol. Folks are so greedy for kills,could've quit at any time but i like to sit down and grab some popcorn and watch them try for the kill when it happens.


Damn, what ping do you get on American servers? o.o


----------



## Allanitomwesh

270 or so,so when it spikes,it goes into the 300's and is atrocious


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 270 or so,so when it spikes,it goes into the 300's and is atrocious




Dat ping.

EDIT:
OCN doesn't like large pictures. Here:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I miss good olde bf3..redownloading now and going to play some....


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Holy cow,wow I thought I had it bad.You have a 1440p monitor? I was thinking of just sticking around 1080p and hop all the way to 4K,since 4K monitors are $700 and 1600p is $600 lol. Sometimes these companies







Samsung is also looking to make 4K mainstream so there's that,and SEIKI will be making monitors now not just TV's Safe to say 4K has gotten more love than QHD


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Holy cow,wow I thought I had it bad.You have a 1440p monitor? I was thinking of just sticking around 1080p and hop all the way to 4K,since 4K monitors are $700 and 1600p is $600 lol. Sometimes these companies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung is also looking to make 4K mainstream so there's that,and SEIKI will be making monitors now not just TV's Safe to say 4K has gotten more love than QHD


When I got my Catleap, 4k wasn't even an option, so I had an easy time deciding not to go 4k, lol. W/e. 1440p, IPS glossy display. I dunno how the 4k displays fare today, I just know dat color tho. At the time, $300 for this was absolutely insane. Even today I think it's a very solid option.

Don't forget, if you wanna go 4k, you have to have hardware to play those games. And you have to continue to have hardware that can support gaming as time passes on a 4k display. It's a tough job and if I have to turn down quality settings to get good FPS on a 4k monitor, it kindda detracts from the experience.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Ah yamakasi.Strongly considered one on ebay,but I got my 1080p monitor for $150 and $300 was looking ouch. My student budget could not allow







Also having to manually overclock it yourself didn't appeal to me. 30in is also on the large side for a monitor, though 4K kinda makes it worth that size. That was indeed a good buy.
I am not one who obsesses over maxing out graphics. Most of my games are running on a high - medium mashup on my HD7770. I do think the next generation of GPU's will target 4K so another generation after that GPU won't be a problem. By then DDR4, M.2 USB 3.1 etc will all be mainstream and I'll get it all in there


----------



## the9quad

4K is always going to be a problem with new games imo, the more powerful cards get, the more demanding games get. I don't think we are going to be comfortably pushing 4K on single cards with brand new titles until at least the next console generation maybe even further. That's my uneducated guess.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Ah yamakasi.Strongly considered one on ebay,but I got my 1080p monitor for $150 and $300 was looking ouch. My student budget could not allow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also having to manually overclock it yourself didn't appeal to me. 30in is also on the large side for a monitor, though 4K kinda makes it worth that size. That was indeed a good buy.
> I am not one who obsesses over maxing out graphics. Most of my games are running on a high - medium mashup on my HD7770. I do think the next generation of GPU's will target 4K so another generation after that GPU won't be a problem. By then DDR4, M.2 USB 3.1 etc will all be mainstream and I'll get it all in there


I have not extensively used a 30 inch monitor before. But I think 23 inch or so is ideal for competitive gaming, and 27inch is ideal for less competitive gaming. Dunno if 30 inch is too big or OK or even better. I got my Catleap but overclocking it was not my primary concern. I just cared about the color quality and extra size. I think it's still a while before 4k gaming is really feasible for most people. Even on 1440p, a 7979ghz edition overclocked won't be enough. 4k is miles and miles above 1440p in terms of pixel count so... We'll just have to see I guess.

BTW, are the new 4k panels IPS or are they just good TN?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The new ones are either IPS or IGZO by Sharp. The new Asus one even has HDMI 2.0 which supports 4K but good luck finding a cable







Its also insanely priced but is indeed a true IPS. Dell also have an IPS 4K but at 24 inch its abit extreme and the price shows. The bigger complaint though is that all displays that AREN'T TN are stuck at 30- 60Hz and of those some of those are actually using display splitting trickery (2x1600p panels together) Not to mention steady framerares require 2X290X or a 295X2 or 2X780Ti. Titan Z isn't an option. It gets worse if you go for 120Hz at 4K with 2X 295X2 coming in. Now assuming the 390X (that is how this numbering works right) matches the 295X2 in number crunching,things will at least be headed in the right direction.


----------



## the9quad

From reading others with 4k and 295x2 or 290x's in crossfire they have had nothing but problems. 4k just isn't feasible right now in my opinion. 1600p or 1440p is where it's at right now, and I honestly see no need to go further until the tech catches up. That said Iback on topic, I haven't played bf3 in a long time, think I might get back into it this week.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The new ones are either IPS or IGZO by Sharp. The new Asus one even has HDMI 2.0 which supports 4K but good luck finding a cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also insanely priced but is indeed a true IPS. Dell also have an IPS 4K but at 24 inch its abit extreme and the price shows. The bigger complaint though is that all displays that AREN'T TN are stuck at 30- 60Hz and of those some of those are actually using display splitting trickery (2x1600p panels together) Not to mention steady framerares require 2X290X or a 295X2 or 2X780Ti. Titan Z isn't an option. It gets worse if you go for 120Hz at 4K with 2X 295X2 coming in. Now assuming the 390X (that is how this numbering works right) matches the 295X2 in number crunching,things will at least be headed in the right direction.


Dunno, AMD might just change the naming scheme again because trolololo. There never was a 9790. What's up with dat, AMD?!

Anyways, speaking about BF3: I find the sound engine to be lacking. I spent big bux on my sound system. but the imaging (positional audio) has been very lacking in BF3. Played some Fallout 3 and while Fallout 3 isn't really renowned for their sound engine... I found the imaging to be much more spot on. Soundstage was great in BF3 though, which is how it should be, especially given the point of Battlefield... (large maps).


----------



## Allanitomwesh

all I gots is el cheapo headphones,no comment







Sounds okay,no complaints,although sometimes when I'm sniping i get knifed THEN hear the footsteps and tugs beep.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> all I gots is el cheapo headphones,no comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds okay,no complaints,although sometimes when I'm sniping i get knifed THEN hear the footsteps and tugs beep.


I hate people that knife TBH. I think knifing itself doesn't have a place on the Battlefield, it's ridiculous to go to war with tanks and planes and copters and then run around trying to knife people. There are times where I'm killed by a guy behind me, but a teammate saw the enemy, he just wanted to knife him, buying the enemy enough time to kill me. That kindda stuff always pisses me off. I never really got how knifing works either, it seems glitchy to me, playing on knife only servers.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Theres a sweet spot,you've got to nail the side or from behind. The good thing about knifing is once that animation starts that kill is in the bag. Bad thing of course is that if someone walks in on you knifing you cant shoot back till you lift your gun back up. I like to knife
1.campers
2. hackers
3.close quarters run past each other moments,he'll have his back turned and if am lucky the animation kicks in.


----------



## ebhsimon

120hz 4k screens are out? Holy jesus that would look amazing. I once put BF3 on my 1080p 24" monitor running off my ps3 (so 720p) and put BF3 on my other 1440p korean monitor. The difference is crazy!
But yeah my 7970 overclocked couldn't run it over 110hz constantly so I had to get a 290. Played about 40 hours so far, and loving it! It's a shame there aren't that many Australian servers though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

4K displays run at 60Hz. Displayport 1.3 supports 120Hz 4K though and thunderbolt 2 if I recall. There isn't graphics anywhere that could possibly handle that at the moment, although 2 x295X gets that sweet 60(for $3000 though ouch)
There's also the serious VRAM hit,with 6GB a must and 4GB getting maxed (like on 290X) This again makes 3GB on nvidia cards handicapped and the R9 290 a good deal








In summary
the ports don't exist,the gpu's don't exist,the refresh rate doesn't exist. SOON


----------



## ebhsimon

What's the deal with the skill rating on BF3? It fluctuates so wildly. It goes from ~600 to ~900 in just a game or two.. What's average? And why can just one game totally make or break it?

I let my friend play on my account and he ended up with a 0.1 kdr at the end or something, he didn't really know how to play and my skill plummeted to like 250. After two games it was back up to 800 though.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Skill rating is determined by how fast you kill,how many you kill,and how accurate you are (few bullets miss) So if you run a machine gun and spray and pray it plummets. If you hide and bush wookie and finish a found with few kills it plummets. So if you are concerned about that spec, finish mvp alot with a big bunch of kills.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Skill rating is determined by how fast you kill,how many you kill,and how accurate you are (few bullets miss) So if you run a machine gun and spray and pray it plummets. If you hide and bush wookie and finish a found with few kills it plummets. So if you are concerned about that spec, finish mvp alot with a big bunch of kills.


Not really concerned with it at all, just never knew what it was. I tend to not hold down the button on automatic guns (exception of the G18) but tap fire for accuracy.


----------



## the9quad

here is how it is really calculated it is very stupid, useless stat that means zilch.

http://www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1rlm5x/how_skill_is_calculated_solved/


----------



## ebhsimon

That makes things so clear now, thanks for that.
I always used to play conquest in large maps where I would prioritise playing the objective over getting a few extra kills, yet my skill level was around 500. Now I play in a Metro server (mainly) and my skill level jumps way up.

Pointless stat!!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It basically rewards volume


----------



## the9quad

The only stat that matters is, you had fun and hopefully helped your team. I will say this, if you aren't at least killing people as often as they kill you, then you should make up for it by reviving, laying down ammo, playing objectives etc..A ticket is a ticket and if your dying a ton without killing people or taking capture points you aren't helping much. So yeah KDR is stupid, but on the other hand going 1-25 and running around like an idiot is stupid as well.


----------



## ebhsimon

I agree. We're lucky that we can play games in the comfort of our homes. I try to have fun every game


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I went back to playing bf3 after I quit world of tanks. I'm having a ton of fun playing it! I'm enjoying bf3 more than bf4 primarily due to the maps. After 400+ hours in the game I know the maps like my morning commute into work...

It's also great playing the game with good graphics and my 670 and 2500k can handle the game with no problem! Gpu usage is typically around 70-80% with a frame limit of 75fps...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I went back to playing bf3 after I quit world of tanks. I'm having a ton of fun playing it! I'm enjoying bf3 more than bf4 primarily due to the maps. After 400+ hours in the game I know the maps like my morning commute into work...
> 
> It's also great playing the game with good graphics and my 670 and 2500k can handle the game with no problem! Gpu usage is typically around 70-80% with a frame limit of 75fps...


It is kinda nice going back to good maps. Which is ironic since we used to say BF3 maps sucked. LoL


----------



## BoredErica

I'm used to playing the same maps in the game... only having the default maps, and mostly playing the 3 large conquest maps + Canal conquest/TDM. The rest I don't know as well. When I enter a game of Grand Bazaar for example, I'm already at a disadvantage because I'm not even 100% sure how to get from point A to point B,


----------



## ebhsimon

Anyone using crossfire for BF3? I'm thinking of adding a second 290 so I can get a constant 110fps+ on big 64 player maps since it occasionally dips to like 80 @ 1440p.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> Anyone using crossfire for BF3? I'm thinking of adding a second 290 so I can get a constant 110fps+ on big 64 player maps since it occasionally dips to like 80 @ 1440p.


I'm running with an HD 7990, and each core sits about 35-40% usage. I play at 1080p with a pretty solid 60 frames.


----------



## lunat1k

How do i get admin on the BF3 server?

Would be cool ...

Thanks


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunat1k*
> 
> How do i get admin on the BF3 server?
> 
> Would be cool ...
> 
> Thanks


Know someone who rents a server who will let you be admin of the server (not likely to happen), or go rent a server yourself. It's not a promotion within the game itself, it is the admin of the server.

http://www.battlefield.com/battlefield3/1/rent-a-server


----------



## lunat1k

Thanks for the reply, but I was talking about Overclocks BF3 server...I am sorry I did not mention that and I should have


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lunat1k*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, but I was talking about Overclocks BF3 server...I am sorry I did not mention that and I should have


lol, my bad, hard to tell what people mean sometimes.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Unfortunately the BF3 and BF4 servers will be mostly shut down soon.
OCN has moved away from offering gameservers as they are hardly used.
All other OCN gameservers have been shut down already.


----------



## lunat1k

Well that is ok but is it possible I can take over the payments of the BF3 currently running?

I have no issues with that and if you can help facilitate that as I see you are a retired mod...

I would be forever in your debt,,...see I am a retired Marine and I am getting bored out of my mind and would love to take over this project if OCN would not mind that is?

I would even keep the name going as I see no reason to change it unless OCN objects and then I would change it....

When I was on leave one time I started the Chuck Norris Training Camps server that are still going today and they are all int he top 5 of bf3 servers to date...I would use theirs but I can never get a hold of the current owners as they are off in Africa on a mission....

So if there is any possibility that I can take over this server please let me know...

Thank you for your time everyone

BTW Bite Marks I love your Avatar


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Taking over the server would not be possible.

I'll PM management tonight when I finish work to see what the status of the servers are (I'm basing the servers shutting down on the fact the other OCN gameservers have and all the gameserver mods retired a while back as a result), as if they staying up then we will need mods for them.


----------



## CptAsian

I still greatly enjoy playing on the OCN BF3 server, but I found a pair of hackers tonight. They are WatchThisChit and No_Habla_Englis, both with the [AIM] tag, if you want to do anything about them. They seem to be able to instantly kill anyone who is piloting a helicopter or jet of any kind with any gun, including shotguns across the map. Just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## ebhsimon

@CptAsian This has nothing to do with BF3, but your picture is mesmerizing. Dat 7990.


----------



## BoredErica

Ugh, just got on BF3 today. People keep spawning in my tank, shooting at nothingness (walls, tanks, sky), basically letting everybody know where my tank is located... And then when the inevitable comes, and a tank sees the gunfire, the guy jumps out and leaves me to die as multiple tanks, infantry, heli he was shooting at, the entire god damned team blows me up. And the idiot gunner runs off scott free. Some of them are even engineers, but repairing my tank? That would be too much teamwork, so that's obviously a no-go.

People are such idiots. 
Then we have the people who do like Google Hangouts, social meets, chillin' at the base doing absolutely nothing but stare at the sky.

No use talking to anybody either, the people who are doing ridiculous crap don't bother to read chat despite how many times you yell at them.

I come from a long period of no FPS gaming, so I am very rusty with the game and FPS shooting in general... yet I was somehow MVP for my team. God knows how that happened. When I'm not playing well and I'm MVP, that's a bad sign. Other team had their ridiculous KDRs from using their helis and planes.

Somehow, we managed to win. I guess the other team doesn't know how to PTFO. I don't even ask for any level of skill here... You can be an 80 year old with reflexes to match... Just have common sense. AFKing at base, sabotaging your own team's vehicles, shooting at nothingness for several minutes consecutively, that kind of nonsense.


----------



## daguardian

The caliber of player in a random BF3 server atm will be very low - lower your expectations a bit, most players are probably under 15.

Server balance is usually pretty ridiculous unless the admins are good or use a balancing program, sounds like you were on the bad team.

As you said its your first game/day of BF3 - I am sure with a bit of server hopping you will be able to find some decent players still playing the game


----------



## BoredErica

I should get my friend to play with me. He can be in my tank instead.







Things are more fun with friends.

Playing with noobs is fine and sometimes quite fun. Playing with idiots is not fun.


----------



## ebhsimon

Just discovered the MP7 and 93R. Once I unlock the extended mag im going to kill in tdm norshahr canals! But for now I'm good with the AEK/M16a3 for longer ranges muwahahaha


----------



## BoredErica

93R? Which one is that? The MP7's gotta be used with laser sight and extended mags, I don't think there's any really good way of using it. Might wanna run as support because of the ammo usage. I like the AS Val for long range combat running as support. It's got more of a learning curve but it's got some whacko stats. For example, its first shot is infinitely accurate (not accounting for bullet drop). It should be microbursted, it's always silenced. It also chews up quite a bit of ammo, hence the support. It's a fun weapon to use for me. MP7 is nice too, especially for Canals. But I typically do better with Dao.


----------



## ebhsimon

I LOVE the AS Val. You're right that tap firing is 100% necessary, and it is incredibly accurate. Fast fire rate as well.

The 93R is a hand gun which has 4 round burst fire, just started using it but it's pretty damn fast at killing people. AS Val definitely use up a lot of ammo, so it's better with infinite ammo (support) you're right I agree there too. I think I need a bit more practice with these guns. AS Val is incredible at longer ranges, but it's bullet velocity is kind of slow so shooting moving targets is tough to get used to.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> I LOVE the AS Val. You're right that tap firing is 100% necessary, and it is incredibly accurate. Fast fire rate as well.
> 
> The 93R is a hand gun which has 4 round burst fire, just started using it but it's pretty damn fast at killing people. AS Val definitely use up a lot of ammo, so it's better with infinite ammo (support) you're right I agree there too. I think I need a bit more practice with these guns. AS Val is incredible at longer ranges, but it's bullet velocity is kind of slow so shooting moving targets is tough to get used to.


Sometimes though, it amazes me just how still some people stay when they're getting shot from a long distance, lol.

I remember that gun now. I'm trying to use the "skill cannons", Rex and Magnum, but my aim just isn't good enough to use these in a wide variety of situations.  And now that I haven't played Battlefield in a long time, my aim is even worse, especially with a low firing weapon like the pistol. I'm not even getting 2+KDR shotty in Canals TDM anymore... So I basically go back to groundpounding in a tank.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

As VAL demands Support but is OP. Rex > Magnum and is my go to pistol. It packs a punch and shoots faster,so if you run out of ammo mid burst you can switch to pistol and Pow Pow instead of Pow ... pow of the magnum. It also has that "always lethal headshot" any range.
I have been playing with pdw's and am enjoying F2000 and P90.
About tank gunning,I love to tank gun. I actually prefer it to the drivers seat. Same thing on attack heli. The trick is to run engineer and radar,some poor soul will always try and sneak in an rpg or C4,and BAM, ratatat. Rest of the time its just mine spotting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> As VAL demands Support but is OP. Rex > Magnum and is my go to pistol. It packs a punch and shoots faster,so if you run out of ammo mid burst you can switch to pistol and Pow Pow instead of Pow ... pow of the magnum. It also has that "always lethal headshot" any range.
> I have been playing with pdw's and am enjoying F2000 and P90.
> About tank gunning,I love to tank gun. I actually prefer it to the drivers seat. Same thing on attack heli. The trick is to run engineer and radar,some poor soul will always try and sneak in an rpg or C4,and BAM, ratatat. Rest of the time its just mine spotting.


Yea... but sometimes I notice the guy too late and the C4 is still lethal quite a bit away from the tank.









The large magazine + high ROF of MP7 is good because it allows me to spray a little more in very close encounters.


----------



## the9quad

Pretty much my go to in BF3 was tank with canister shells/Thermal optics/prox scan so very devastating to infantry it was almost ridiculous. So easy to kill infantry froma mile away with the canister shells and with the thermal imaging they stuck out like a sore thumb. If they got too close,prox scan would tell you exactly where they were and it was easy enough to hop out and kill them with the USAS-12 before they even knew you were out of the tank, that gun was crazy insane at close quarters. I had so much fun with that loadout. If it was a non vehicle map it was either the AEK or the USAS-12. I spent alot more time in tanks in BF3 then I do in BF4. It seems every map with tanks in BF4 is designed to make them be a pain in the butt to get around in.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> As VAL demands Support but is OP. Rex > Magnum and is my go to pistol. It packs a punch and shoots faster,so if you run out of ammo mid burst you can switch to pistol and Pow Pow instead of Pow ... pow of the magnum. It also has that "always lethal headshot" any range.
> I have been playing with pdw's and am enjoying F2000 and P90.
> About tank gunning,I love to tank gun. I actually prefer it to the drivers seat. Same thing on attack heli. The trick is to run engineer and radar,some poor soul will always try and sneak in an rpg or C4,and BAM, ratatat. Rest of the time its just mine spotting.


The iron sights of the Rex really puts me off. It's so hard for me to use. I'm getting used to the burst fire of the 93R though, and it's quite accurate for such a high ROF gun. I like to play around with USAS frag rounds just for lols on metro conquest large, even though it totally sucks in close quarters and long range. BUT one thing it is good for is the 20 splash damage. Go as support and it's infinite mini grenades, so if there's a choke point at a corner where both teams are on either side, just shoot the wall and kill a bunch of guys who get too close. It's low skill, but fun. When I want to play competitively though, the M16A3 and AEK are my go-to.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> The iron sights of the Rex really puts me off. It's so hard for me to use. I'm getting used to the burst fire of the 93R though, and it's quite accurate for such a high ROF gun. I like to play around with USAS frag rounds just for lols on metro conquest large, even though it totally sucks in close quarters and long range. BUT one thing it is good for is the 20 splash damage. Go as support and it's infinite mini grenades, so if there's a choke point at a corner where both teams are on either side, just shoot the wall and kill a bunch of guys who get too close. It's low skill, but fun. When I want to play competitively though, the M16A3 and AEK are my go-to.


Did you play at all before they nerfed those USAS frag rounds? It was insane.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> Did you play at all before they nerfed those USAS frag rounds? It was insane.


I didn't, but I saw videos of it. Literally one shotting people with frag rounds. I can see why they nerfed it though, USAS frag round spam everywhere I can imagine.


----------



## ebhsimon

Okay I used the Rex, it's quite a bit better than the Magnum since I'm not that accurate and it gets 2 shots out faster than the magnum. I'm quite liking this Rex now.


----------



## CptAsian

Out of curiosity, what do your Battlelogs look like? Here's mine:

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/CdrAsian/stats/272935641/pc/

I usually end up playing hardcore TDM by myself of conquest with friends.


----------



## SohcSTI

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/DSnuggs/stats/346644483/pc/

Haven't played in a while though.


----------



## ebhsimon

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/CBB_sluzza/stats/905285036/pc/

I'm mostly assault/support. Still working out which gun suits me best but I'm really liking the Rex now.


----------



## BoredErica

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/soldier/Celapaleis/stats/891713892/pc/

Anybody like me? Started BF3 with horrible KDR, took forever to raise it above one, etc etc. I used to shotty in Canals tdm a lot, but I kindda stopped doing that to play support with AS Val, last times I've been trying to use the tank as engineer.


----------



## ebhsimon

@Darkwizzie I'm with you there man. I used to play TF2 casually so when I transitioned into BF3 I was overwhelmed by everything. The different strategies (although some aspects are similar) but mostly the different graphics and slow running speed compared to Titanfall which I used to play also, but that got repetitive.

For about 40 hours of my 80-ish hours game time in BF3 I was below a 1.0 KDR. I play mainly TDM Canals to unlock stuff for weapons, but I can't play them back to back since they're way too fast paced for me. I like to play some Conquest in any map except Canals.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I'm with you there man. I used to play TF2 casually so when I transitioned into BF3 I was overwhelmed by everything. The different strategies (although some aspects are similar) but mostly the different graphics and slow running speed compared to Titanfall which I used to play also, but that got repetitive.
> 
> For about 40 hours of my 80-ish hours game time in BF3 I was below a 1.0 KDR. I play mainly TDM Canals to unlock stuff for weapons, but I can't play them back to back since they're way too fast paced for me. I like to play some Conquest in any map except Canals.


Lol a about a month ago, I played Quake Live for a few weeks then I fired up BF, talk about feeling like you are running through mud.


----------



## Baasha

Do any of you still play the Conquest Domination maps in BF3? I absolutely LOVE them compared to the Dragon's Teeth maps in BF4.


----------



## Speedster159

Wondering if I should get BF3 Premium... what do you guys think?

Also is there any advantage being part of a Platoon?


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Wondering if I should get BF3 Premium... what do you guys think?
> 
> Also is there any advantage being part of a Platoon?


If its cheap, i'd pick it up. A lot of great maps in the dlc's in BF3. Being in the OCN platoon is just more fun. Its always nice to see a fellow OCN member fighting besides you.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebhsimon*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I'm with you there man. I used to play TF2 casually so when I transitioned into BF3 I was overwhelmed by everything. The different strategies (although some aspects are similar) but mostly the different graphics and slow running speed compared to Titanfall which I used to play also, but that got repetitive.
> 
> For about 40 hours of my 80-ish hours game time in BF3 I was below a 1.0 KDR. I play mainly TDM Canals to unlock stuff for weapons, but I can't play them back to back since they're way too fast paced for me. I like to play some Conquest in any map except Canals.


I came from Crysis 3 multiplayer, which is also faster paced. The nanosuits made for a different strategy, running, jumping very high, etc. That was the first time I've ever played online fps for realz, so while my KDR was almost never 1 or above 1, I found ways to hide and dance around the flag so that the enemy team can't score (if you can't kill them, annoy the heck out of them and don't let them score and let the teammates come back to help!) And then the stealth/armor modes. The multiplayer was really quite fun.

FPS skills require mainteneces though. Haven't played FPS in 2-3 months and all of a sudden I'm barely passing 1kdr on TDM Canals. I basically ragequitted.


----------



## keikei

I just played a round in this game. I'm this close to uninstalling its 'predecessor'. This is rock solid stable.


----------



## daguardian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> I just played a round in this game. I'm this close to uninstalling its 'predecessor'. This is rock solid stable.


But BC2 was better than both, even if we couldn't go prone









BF3 is BF4's predecessor


----------



## ebhsimon

The SKS with kobra is a headshot machine in close range. Just tried out an aggressive play style with Recon using SKS (kobra/heavy barrel), Rex, Tugs and of course spawn beacon. Works surprisingly well in Operation Metro Conquest Large.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SKS is awesome,its not as good in BF4 though which is sad.


----------



## battleaxe

Has anyone had trouble with Crossfired 290's on BF3?

Mine has been getting DX11 errors and kicking me out of the game on 14.4 drivers after 10-15 minutes. On 14.7 drivers it BSOD''s after about 10 to 15 minutes. Works flawless on single card.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Try mantle then?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Try mantle then?


I dont' think there is Mantle on BF3? I looked for it... didn't see it as on BF4..?


----------



## ebhsimon

I don't think there's any Mantle for BF3. Just a few days and I've already got 8 service stars for the SKS. It really is a killing machine.


----------



## [email protected]

I haven't played bf3 in ages and been playing bf4. Do you think coming back to BF3 will change the way i play? Any ideas? Been awhile. Been thinking of wanting to play bf3 again for good times..


----------



## battleaxe

I personally like BF3 much better than 4. Yes it plays a bit different too. Takes a bit to get used to the other if you gave been playing one exclusively. Couple hours and you should get back in the hang of it though.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the tip..


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BF3update9212014.png.html

i have a 4.37 GB 'update' to BF3 today. odd. it must be verifying/re-downloading the entire game content for the base game.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/BF3update9212014.png.html
> 
> i have a 4.37 GB 'update' to BF3 today. odd. it must be verifying/re-downloading the entire game content for the base game.


How long's it been since you updated? That happens... bout once every few months with Origin. They like to chew your hard drive space best they can.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> How long's it been since you updated? That happens... bout once every few months with Origin. They like to chew your hard drive space best they can.


months. i don't manually update at all, just wait until origin auto-updates. filthy Battlefield and your gloriously fun games.


----------



## Teknowire

Hello, how does one contact a admin on the Overclock.net - 64-man Caspian || Kharg || Firestorm NO-LAG server, seems there is a cheater on there at the moment named NOTIllIAlIIllBOT, seems to be using a aimbot. Just letting yall know.

thanks


----------



## lunat1k

Wow that is huge....I have not seen that large of an update in forever


----------



## lunat1k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teknowire*
> 
> Hello, how does one contact a admin on the Overclock.net - 64-man Caspian || Kharg || Firestorm NO-LAG server, seems there is a cheater on there at the moment named NOTIllIAlIIllBOT, seems to be using a aimbot. Just letting yall know.
> 
> thanks


we do not have a bf3 server anymore it has been removed


----------



## ebhsimon

Damn man, dis AS Val is accurate as hell.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

As VAL is beast,but it pretty much forces extended mags and support








Also liking F2000 at the moment in TDM


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Noob questions:
> 
> 1) Are the miniguns in the Venom etc. supposed to be at all effective against tanks/LAVs?
> 
> 2) Today I was shot down twice in a heli by an alleged javelin. I didn't think that was supposed to work. How do they lock a javelin onto a heli?


someone lazing you with a soflam and u were flying too low/slow


----------



## alancsalt

Or someone in the third seat of a tank targetting you? (Same sort of thing)

Actually soflam and jav.... I think that's more deadly than Igla?


----------



## lunat1k

It is rather funny when a noob jet pilot fly's slow and low and wonders why they got shot down...

My money is on a soflam laser guided Javelin


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If he's low enough the stinger opens before he can flare.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Under what circumstances does the light gleam/glint effect give you away? Is it if you're using any of the primary arms in the recon class, or only guns that have scopes attached? If it's scopes, does it happen for every scope, or just the long range ones?


6x magnification or greater has scope glint. Anything under does not. I hate sniping because of scope glint because I take a while to line up my shots. Weirdly my second most used gun is the SKS... Although I use it with a kobra sight.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

4X is the highest magnification with no scope glint.You can use the ACOG with a silencer for some sneaky action but be warned silencers add dramatic bullet drop


----------



## ebhsimon

Best accessories for PKP? I found foregrip and silencer really nice for aggressive pushing in metro and burst firing is also surprisingly accurate down range.

EDIT: I also noticed that aside from my SKS which is at 30% headshot rate, my PKP is at 27.2% headshot rate. My second highest out of my top 10 guns used... Very interesting, it must be because of the vertical recoil.


----------



## ebhsimon

I'm getting accused of hacking/botting with the PKP because I keep getting too many headshots.. LOL


----------



## Tagkaman

The PKP is actually a machine if you're not afraid to hold down the trigger. I've gotten multi kills in tight spots because of the ammo capacity and high damage which rewards accuracy with room for you to stuff up.


----------



## ebhsimon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tagkaman*
> 
> The PKP is actually a machine if you're not afraid to hold down the trigger. I've gotten multi kills in tight spots because of the ammo capacity and high damage which rewards accuracy with room for you to stuff up.


There's actually a trick with the PKP I found. If you burst fire it for about .3 of a seconds hold down and release it fires extremely accurately (with foregrip and silencer), even while strafing - just a tiny bit more spread than bipod. However if you hold it down for longer the spray goes everywhere. Tap firing is hit and miss, sometimes it is very accurate sometimes it isn't - I haven't figured out tap firing on the PKP yet.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

M249 is my go to LMG. Just agrees with me I guess. They all kick like horses but nothing beats having it silenced and walking in on am enemy camp fest


----------



## CodofMC

Would you guys say Premium is worth it for $15? I know it's pretty cheap for all the DLC's, but I'm not sure if it's ever dropped lower. I'm pretty new to PC gaming and I'm not sure whether I want to get Premium on BF3 or get BF4 and try that out.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Would you guys say Premium is worth it for $15? I know it's pretty cheap for all the DLC's, but I'm not sure if it's ever dropped lower. I'm pretty new to PC gaming and I'm not sure whether I want to get Premium on BF3 or get BF4 and try that out.


I personally skipped Battlefield 3 Premium altogether and jumped over to Battlefield 4 with Premium.

Battlefield 3 is getting old and the only reason I could think of for not going to Battlefield 4 is you don't have a system that can run it at the settings you want.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CodofMC*
> 
> Would you guys say Premium is worth it for $15? I know it's pretty cheap for all the DLC's, but I'm not sure if it's ever dropped lower. I'm pretty new to PC gaming and I'm not sure whether I want to get Premium on BF3 or get BF4 and try that out.


Just save that money for BF4, much improved over 3 IMO.


----------



## Indiexanna

I haven't touched this game since my HD6870 died last summer


----------



## CodofMC

How much do you think my Phenom II X3 will have to work to keep up with BF4? I've already gotta lower my settings to medium on BF3 when there's a lot of people in a small area. I'm fine with the lower graphics since even at low BF still looks pretty damn good. Eventually I'll get an i5, but until then I'll chug away.


----------



## diggiddi

Hey guys I'm Having issues starting game, it keeps giving me error message, any advice tips or tricks will be helpful thx


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Hey guys I'm Having issues starting game, it keeps giving me error message, any advice tips or tricks will be helpful thx


have you tried deleting the bf3 folder in your documents folder? When you restart the game (after deleting that folder) tell it to use your local data


----------



## diggiddi

You mean delete local data and tell it use cloud data? tried that


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> You mean delete local data and tell it use cloud data? tried that


no. Manually delete the bf3 folder in documents. Then restart the game. When it asks for local or cloud use local. It will reset it


----------



## diggiddi

Ok I"ll give it a shot


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> no. Manually delete the bf3 folder in documents. Then restart the game. When it asks for local or cloud use local. It will reset it


No love it's still not loading


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> No love it's still not loading


Sorry, that did it for me last time. I'm sure you have verified the BF3 game files already?

What error are you getting exactly?


----------



## diggiddi

It just keeps telling me the game can't start and windoze is looking for a solution to the problem. I have uninstalled and reinstalled repaired and tried every trick of the book , deleted battlelog plugin folder, clean booted pc, but it just refuses to start


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It just keeps telling me the game can't start and windoze is looking for a solution to the problem. I have uninstalled and reinstalled repaired and tried every trick of the book , deleted battlelog plugin folder, clean booted pc, but it just refuses to start


Man, that's weird. The last time I had an issue similar deleting the BF3 folder in My Documents fixed it.

Have you tried using your account on another PC?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It just keeps telling me the game can't start and windoze is looking for a solution to the problem. I have uninstalled and reinstalled repaired and tried every trick of the book , deleted battlelog plugin folder, clean booted pc, but it just refuses to start


Try launching heaven or valley in a small window before booting BF3, if BF3 doesn't crash when you do this it's most likely a Sound Card driver conflict issue.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> It just keeps telling me the game can't start and windoze is looking for a solution to the problem. I have uninstalled and reinstalled repaired and tried every trick of the book , deleted battlelog plugin folder, clean booted pc, but it just refuses to start


Are you running Afterburner or any other onscreen display monitoring software? If so turn them off.

Sometimes turning off those can allow the program to run. I've seen this happen on a friends computer. Would not run with AB running at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Try launching heaven or valley in a small window before booting BF3, if BF3 doesn't crash when you do this it's most likely a Sound Card driver conflict issue.


That's a good idea as well. I remember trying that a while back too.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Are you running Afterburner or any other onscreen display monitoring software? If so turn them off.
> 
> Sometimes turning off those can allow the program to run. I've seen this happen on a friends computer. Would not run with AB running at all.
> That's a good idea as well. I remember trying that a while back too.


No I was not running afterburner or nothing


----------



## diggiddi

Ok Will try running Heaven and see whats up


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Try launching heaven or valley in a small window before booting BF3, if BF3 doesn't crash when you do this it's most likely a Sound Card driver conflict issue.


You could be right, I just tried to run Heaven 4.0 and was met with a black screen, the first time this has happened


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I personally skipped Battlefield 3 Premium altogether and jumped over to Battlefield 4 with Premium.
> 
> Battlefield 3 is getting old and the only reason I could think of for not going to Battlefield 4 is you don't have a system that can run it at the settings you want.


At this point of the bf4 life span I would have to agree entirely. It has been fixed in the main and runs in comparison to bf3 in many areas. Taking into account the recent price chops on normal bf4 and the inclusive premium edition now is the time to grab it with the confirmation of more dlc incoming and nearly 2 years to the next in the series.

In terms of gameplay bf3 has a much steeper learning curve for new players than bf4 which is dumbed down in the main.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghost12*
> 
> In terms of gameplay bf3 has a much steeper learning curve for new players than bf4 which is dumbed down in the main.


You think so? They seem pretty much identical to me, except BF4 added commander. Gameplay wise it seems pretty much the same. I don't find one more difficult then the other to be honest. In fact I think BF3 had some of the most forgiving guns in the series...USAS-12 anyone. And as far as vehicles go the prox scan was way unbalanced to where anyone could tear it up in a tank. Gameplay in the main doesn't seem that much different though. That is my opinion though.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> You think so? They seem pretty much identical to me, except BF4 added commander. Gameplay wise it seems pretty much the same. I don't find one more difficult then the other to be honest. In fact I think BF3 had some of the most forgiving guns in the series...USAS-12 anyone. And as far as vehicles go the prox scan was way unbalanced. Gameplay in the main doesn't seem that much different though. That is my opinion though.


Far more newb for want of a better word/description weapons, gadgets and mechanics. Vehicles such as the tank are a rush me target in bf4 due to the disable mechanic and the ability to 1 hit rpg it making them expendable, the removal of reactive plates and except in the best hands they are vulnerable when pushed past the limit of defence minded first. In bf3 you ran from tanks/vehicles when solo with half a game sense.Attack helicopters on many maps are non important while the op little bird and 2 rep monkeys carry on regardless. All weapons pretty much the same with little individuality in bf4 unlike epic weapons in bf3 like the An94 and g3a3 which took some measure of skill versus the multitude of M16, Bf4 has pretty much become lmg ftw alone.. Much more but as you say and I agree is opinion driven based.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Try launching heaven or valley in a small window before booting BF3, if BF3 doesn't crash when you do this it's most likely a Sound Card driver conflict issue.


Unfortunately disabled sound card did not fix issue


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diggiddi*
> 
> Unfortunately disabled sound card did not fix issue


Ahhh thats lame.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ahhh thats lame.


I know


----------



## akaTRAP

FInally got my new HP Omen. 4710HQ with a GTX 860m. My God BF3 looks gorgeous on High............and it's addictive.


----------



## Methodical

Having issues getting into BF3. Everything is moving a slooooow motion. It won't let me into any games and the one time it did, everything was in slooooow motion. I tried to repair it, but nothing seems to work. Any ideas.

Thanks...Al


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Having issues getting into BF3. Everything is moving a slooooow motion. It won't let me into any games and the one time it did, everything was in slooooow motion. I tried to repair it, but nothing seems to work. Any ideas.
> 
> Thanks...Al


I am familiar with your issue how ever it wasn't something that occurred to me all the time, and I think the fix was, trying different resolutions (ingame) and refresh rates (ingame). The game reacts differently to certain resolutions and refresh rates as well wither if the game was window mode, borderless or full screen. i would also suggest that you switch back and forth between them and you will eventually find your fix. I remember back when i used to play BF3 alot, that is what i used to do to fix this issue.

lately I would suggest that you try reinstalling your drivers or trying different WHQL drivers if none of the mentioned above works.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I am familiar with your issue how ever it wasn't something that occurred to me all the time, and I think the fix was, trying different resolutions (ingame) and refresh rates (ingame). The game reacts differently to certain resolutions and refresh rates as well wither if the game was window mode, borderless or full screen. i would also suggest that you switch back and forth between them and you will eventually find your fix. I remember back when i used to play BF3 alot, that is what i used to do to fix this issue.
> 
> lately I would suggest that you try reinstalling your drivers or trying different WHQL drivers if none of the mentioned above works.


Thanks. I was thinking maybe the driver, but it played ok with them, but I still may just reinstall them to see. Also, I was thinking that maybe Precision X maybe messing things up. I will try different things to try and narrow down the issue. I have no issues with BF4 though. I may just uninstall and reinstall the game.

Update: The problem was Precision X.


----------



## Simkin

I have just bought an Clevo W230SD laptop with an i7-4710MQ and GTX 960M (Same as GTX 860M Maxwell)

Im running BF3 on Medium settings without AA, and it seems to be working just fine, the fps seems for the most part to be stable on 60FPS.

However, some minutes into the gameplay (can be 2 or 20min), the GPU usage seems to be stuck on 99%, i get lag, and the CPU temperature is reaching 97-99c.

When the GPU usage is fluctuating, everything is fine. Both the GPU and CPU temp is ofc hot as it is an 13.3" (90c on both) but the gameplay is fluid.

I dont understand why the GPU usage all of a sudden get stuck on 99%. As soon as i noticing it, it starts to lag and fps is decreasing followed by the CPU temp on 99c.

Is this some driver issue? Im using 350.12.

CS:GO is working fine, low temp. I have tried furmark benchmark and it taxes the GPU usage to 99% without the CPU getting very hot.

Using Afterburner to monitor temp, usage and fps.


----------



## Bradford1040

cpu @ 99c omg! Dude something is not right, be careful! running any intel above 95c is super dangerous


----------



## ronnin426850

Hey, guys, is the OCN clan server dead?
Any clues where I can find a server that doesn't ban people when they are too good to be killed by foul-mouthed 13 year olds?


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> Hey, guys, is the OCN clan server dead?
> Any clues where I can find a server that doesn't ban people when they are too good to be killed by foul-mouthed 13 year olds?


http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/767fc88d-aaff-4e62-aea0-58cb1e42ba32/C2C-Fly-Maps-InstantVSpawn-1500-Tickets-NFO-ATL/

Even though there are periods where it's dead, this server is my favorite. Only three maps (Caspian, Op Fire, & Kharg), but usually there's an admin and I have yet to come across someone cheating....so much so that when I go on a 50-0 jet spree I get accused as a cheater, to which the admins laugh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> I have just bought an Clevo W230SD laptop with an i7-4710MQ and GTX 960M (Same as GTX 860M Maxwell)
> 
> Im running BF3 on Medium settings without AA, and it seems to be working just fine, the fps seems for the most part to be stable on 60FPS.
> 
> However, some minutes into the gameplay (can be 2 or 20min), the GPU usage seems to be stuck on 99%, i get lag, and the CPU temperature is reaching 97-99c.
> 
> When the GPU usage is fluctuating, everything is fine. Both the GPU and CPU temp is ofc hot as it is an 13.3" (90c on both) but the gameplay is fluid.
> 
> I dont understand why the GPU usage all of a sudden get stuck on 99%. As soon as i noticing it, it starts to lag and fps is decreasing followed by the CPU temp on 99c.
> 
> Is this some driver issue? Im using 350.12.
> 
> CS:GO is working fine, low temp. I have tried furmark benchmark and it taxes the GPU usage to 99% without the CPU getting very hot.
> 
> Using Afterburner to monitor temp, usage and fps.


Hmm, that's really weird. I don't think those are the latest drivers for the 960m (considering it's the same GPU as my 860m). You should be playing at High (or Ultra with no filters) at 60 locked for hours. Try 353.06 & see what happens.


----------



## ronnin426850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/servers/show/pc/767fc88d-aaff-4e62-aea0-58cb1e42ba32/C2C-Fly-Maps-InstantVSpawn-1500-Tickets-NFO-ATL/


160 ping


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronnin426850*
> 
> 160 ping


The max is around 300. So if you're willing to deal with the ping, you should be good to go.


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone having issues with BF3 and Win 10? Getting kicked by PB?

No worries, I got this fixed. Now can't seem to get the game to save my sets to the cloud. I have to manually reset my settings each time I load a new game. Annoying to say the least.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone having issues with BF3 and Win 10? Getting kicked by PB?


Just played 3 rounds on Canals with no issues.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Just played 3 rounds on Canals with no issues.


strange... I just installed it on two machines now and the same thing happened. PB kicked me. Hmmm.......


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> strange... I just installed it on two machines now and the same thing happened. PB kicked me. Hmmm.......


This happens to a random amount of people and it actually has nothing to do with windows 10. I've battlefield 3 and 4 installed on multiple computers that run windows 7, 8 and 10 and none of them have an issue. for a fact the issue you are having is related to PB itself installed on your system. out of experience, the best way to get around PB issues is to download and install their PB program that allows you to scan for select games installed in your system and then injecting (or installing) the latest version of PB. By doing that, your game should be up and running again. I've encountered it many times in the past, don't worry, eventually you'll find the right fix for your scenario









GL


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> This happens to a random amount of people and it actually has nothing to do with windows 10. I've battlefield 3 and 4 installed on multiple computers that run windows 7, 8 and 10 and none of them have an issue. for a fact the issue you are having is related to PB itself installed on your system. out of experience, the best way to get around PB issues is to download and install their PB program that allows you to scan for select games installed in your system and then injecting (or installing) the latest version of PB. By doing that, your game should be up and running again. I've encountered it many times in the past, don't worry, eventually you'll find the right fix for your scenario
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL


Sure hope you are right. Updating PB now...








+1

Edit:

I just did a game repair and now it works fine on Win10. So happy. I like Win10 quite a bit.


----------



## akaTRAP

Wish I had seen this lol. I had the same issue but ended up re-installing PB & did a game repair. Also had to fix the blank screen on death.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akaTRAP*
> 
> Wish I had seen this lol. I had the same issue but ended up re-installing PB & did a game repair. Also had to fix the blank screen on death.


yes the black screen after death unfortunately is a common issue for all BF3 PC users. once fixed however, you should not encounter it again until... you keep messing with the refresh rates and resolutions to get the game to go bad again xD but its not a major issue IMO since the fix is right around the corner for many users.


----------



## Oj010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> yes the black screen after death unfortunately is a common issue for all BF3 PC users. once fixed however, you should not encounter it again until... you keep messing with the refresh rates and resolutions to get the game to go bad again xD but its not a major issue IMO since the fix is right around the corner for many users.


How is it sorted out?


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oj010*
> 
> How is it sorted out?


Change the settings from fullscreen to windowed, then back again.


----------



## battleaxe

Does anyone know why settings don't save to the cloud?

So far I have deleted the MyDocuments BF3 folder, reinstalled the game, tried to manually put the settings folder in from another PC, and still nothing.

I've also tried to repair the game too. Nothing seems to work. Everytime I login to play I have to change the blasted settings and its driving me nuts.

Edit: BTW I also did a fresh install of Win10 and its still not doing it. I doubt it has anything to do with Win10, but the thing is frustrating to deal with. I would like to just login and play. The only difference between this PC and the others I have it installed on is I have a 4k display on this one. Other computers seem to work fine.


----------



## MrPerforations

hello,
just love the bf3 euro filter,
Croatia
Romania
*Turkey*
Norway
Hungary
Luxembourg
United Kingdom
Germany
Denmark
Finland
Ireland
France
Belgium
Slovakia
Italy
*Uganda*
Austria
Czech Republic
Sweden
*Egypt*
*Saudi Arabia*
*Laos*
Portugal
Poland
*Guatemala*
Switzerland
Russia
Greece
Spain
Netherlands


----------



## zantetheo

Installing Bf3 after 5 years...i'm so curious if anyone plays my all time favorite BF


----------



## CallsignVega

I reinstalled BF3 but found there really aren't any people on the servers. Went to BF4 and the population is much better.


----------



## Simkin

BF4 is still running strong, alot of servers with people.

Not everyone is thrilled about ww1 and horses


----------



## zantetheo

It is was so nice to see all these great maps again, conquest on Grand Bazaar or just a deathmatch on Noshar Canals and Seine Crossing...ans the conquest maps...so many options of great maps.

I didn't find a problem of a full map on vanilla game they are there. Of course many of the problems of the BF3 were solved on Bf4 which is my next stop.

P.s. I have played BF1 on the beta for 2 minutes and never again...it's not for me


----------

